# Alexander Skarsgård



## Swanky

Fresh thread about  Alexander Skarsgård!  Please remember this is a gossip and news thread!  Not a True Blood thread.  Please visit our TV Forum to discuss the show
http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/true-blood-season-6-a-823432.html

Previous thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexander-skarsgard-xvi-735440.html


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's not an Alex thread without roman numerals.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, *a_sussan*!

Bringing this over from the previous thread:

Alex was interviewed by *Politiken.dk* while promoting *What Maisie Knew* in Denmark this week.

He had just come in from Iceland where he'd been "walking on the southern tip for a week" with a companion and "without the Internet and mobile phones."

The Google translation of this article is very choppy (maybe Red can clean it up for us?) but here are some excerpts where he talks about  family, friends and visiting Södermalm:







> *Skarsgård's hood*
> 
> *Alex:*  'Of course we were in the house in the archipelago for a week, but especially I was in Söder, the Södermalm district of Stockholm, which I have known since I was 6 where my mamma and papa and my large family and all my childhood friends still live. And although many in my family are actors, there are the others - and all the friends who make everything possible, one is a carpenter, one works in a nursing home ... They have known me for 30 years and keep me down to earth. It is a blast because it is completely independent of how things are going with my career. I love LA, but it has no childhood memories, and it makes a difference. When I walk around in Söder, it evokes so many memories: Oh yes, it was over there, my first girlfriend broke up with me, "and he sees a moment so romantic that you almost think it also was there, they kissed for the first time.
> Politiken.dk:  But your dad was a great Swedish star, already when you were a child. Can he just go around?
> 
> *Alex:*  'Pappa lives in the same neighborhood as always, is in the same ... " (and Alexander Skarsgard head a little, but in vain for the word in Swedish,') ... butcher , the same cheese shop and the same wine shop . He has his route in the neighborhood, its small rituals. People know that he lives there, but many famous people live in Söder '.
> 
> This summer was the first time papa Skarsgård could sit at the head of the table as the patriarch for all of his impressive family. Six children with first wife, two with No. 2 Alexander at 36 is the oldest, the youngest is 10 months old. And he assures us that there is more going on than discussing acting when they meet, despite the fact that five of them share the profession.
> 
> *Alex:*  "It is clear that we are discussing what is important in one's life, and that fills film and theater as much for us, and it's clear that I'm curious, when one brother has been on location in Ireland for a half years of filming, and when another attended a film festival in Toronto for a movie. But even though we rarely have the opportunity to be seen together,  both my father and my brothers individually come to Los Angeles from time to time because of their jobs. "



(Source: *politiken.dk* via *RocknrollaDK* twitter, Photo credit: _Simon Fals_)

http://politiken.dk/ibyen/nyheder/film/ECE2034720/svensk-filmvampyr-kobler-helt-af/

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/RocknrollaDK/status/362552683997048833


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ms Kiah said:


> It's not an Alex thread without roman numerals.


 
How will we keep up with the Kardashian threads?!!  WE ARE NOW AT 17!!  ah the good old days of thread wars.

Understood Swanky re TB, but given that's Alex's highest profile project, it's hard not to discuss at some length.  But we'll keep Sookie out of it.  

welcome a_sussen!  Another friend to translate for us!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> It's not an Alex thread without roman numerals.



It's weird, but now it's The Alexander Skarsgard Thread. Does this mean it's the definitive AS thread? The only one we'll ever need?



Santress said:


> Welcome, *a_sussan*!
> 
> Bringing this over from the previous thread:
> 
> Alex was interviewed by *Politiken.dk* while promoting *What Maisie Knew* in Denmark this week.
> 
> He had just come in from Iceland where he'd been "walking on the southern tip for a week" with a companion and "without the Internet and mobile phones."
> 
> *The Google translation of this article is very choppy *(maybe Red can clean it up for us?) but here are some excerpts where he talks about  family, friends and visiting Södermalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *politiken.dk* via *RocknrollaDK* twitter, Photo credit: _Simon Fals_)
> 
> http://politiken.dk/ibyen/nyheder/film/ECE2034720/svensk-filmvampyr-kobler-helt-af/
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/RocknrollaDK/status/362552683997048833



Choppy and funny.



scaredsquirrel said:


> How will we keep up with the Kardashian threads?!!  WE ARE NOW AT 17!!  ah the good old days of thread wars.
> 
> Understood Swanky re TB, but given that's Alex's highest profile project, it's hard not to discuss at some length.  *But we'll keep Sookie out of it.*
> 
> *welcome a_sussen!*  Another friend to translate for us!



Hah!

And another welcome to a-sussan.  :welcome2:


----------



## Swanky

No, won't be the last/only thread  we archive threads when we notice they reach 10k posts. 
Just like the Kim K thread, the news threads shouldn't be about the TV show. 
I can add Roman numerals, asking nicely is the best way to get what you want  (thank you for the PM nicely asking, you know who you are )


----------



## cate1949

hello a sussan

I am having problem trying to get google to translate the whole interview - so I hope for a good translation here as it seems very interesting


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the Roman numberals, Swanky.

From twitter today (July 31, 2013):





"Wonder who looked past the Electa today? Alexander Skarsgard, ohyes!"

-*lavrefanny* @ twitter


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *No, won't be the last/only thread  we archive threads when we notice they reach 10k posts. *
> Just like the Kim K thread, the news threads shouldn't be about the TV show.
> I can add Roman numerals, asking nicely is the best way to get what you want  (thank you for the PM nicely asking, you know who you are )



Oh, I know that, I'm just being snarky! 



Santress said:


> Thanks for the Roman numberals, Swanky.
> 
> From twitter today (July 31, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wonder who looked past the Electa today? Alexander Skarsgard, ohyes!"
> 
> -*lavrefanny* @ twitter



For some reason the sign above his head amuses me.


----------



## RedTopsy

Welcome  a_sussan, fellow swede   :welcome2:

I tried to clean up the danish article. 
It was long and since danish is not my first language it was a little difficult, but scandinavians
can understand each other somehow (a little).  

I did not translate the whole article literally word by word. I hope this will do.  

*Translation of the danish artikle. (Politiken.dk)*



> Skarsgård's hood  (The Google translation)
> 
> Alex: 'Of course we were in the house in the archipelago for a week, but especially I was in Söder, the Södermalm district of Stockholm, which I have known since I was 6 where my mamma and papa and my large family and all my childhood friends still live. And although many in my family are actors, there are the others - and all the friends who make everything possible, one is a carpenter, one works in a nursing home ... They have known me for 30 years and keep me down to earth. It is a blast because it is completely independent of how things are going with my career. I love LA, but it has no childhood memories, and it makes a difference. When I walk around in Söder, it evokes so many memories: Oh yes, it was over there, my first girlfriend broke up with me, "and he sees a moment so romantic that you almost think it also was there, they kissed for the first time.
> Politiken.dk: But your dad was a great Swedish star, already when you were a child. Can he just go around?
> 
> Alex: 'Pappa lives in the same neighborhood as always, is in the same ... " (and Alexander Skarsgard head a little, but in vain for the word in Swedish,') ... butcher , the same cheese shop and the same wine shop . He has his route in the neighborhood, its small rituals. People know that he lives there, but many famous people live in Söder '.
> 
> This summer was the first time papa Skarsgård could sit at the head of the table as the patriarch for all of his impressive family. Six children with first wife, two with No. 2 Alexander at 36 is the oldest, the youngest is 10 months old. And he assures us that there is more going on than discussing acting when they meet, despite the fact that five of them share the profession.
> 
> Alex: "It is clear that we are discussing what is important in one's life, and that fills film and theater as much for us, and it's clear that I'm curious, when one brother has been on location in Ireland for a half years of filming, and when another attended a film festival in Toronto for a movie. But even though we rarely have the opportunity to be seen together, both my father and my brothers individually come to Los Angeles from time to time because of their jobs. "



Alex: We were of course in our house in the archipelago for a week, but after that I spent my time at Södermalm, Stockholm, where I grew up (lived) since I was 6 years old and where my large family and my childhoodfriends still live. 
Although many in my family are actors I also have my friends and they work in different fields, 
ex one is a carpenter, one works at a nursing home...                                        
They have known me for 30 years and they keep me grounded. It is "great fun" because it is totally separated from how my career works at the moment. 
I love Los Angeles but I have no childhoodmemories from there and that makes a difference. When I walk around Söder many memories evokes:
Oh, yes, thats the place where my first love broke up with me and there is the place where I kissed for the first time ...
(and for a moment he looks so romantic that you almost belive in the place where he kissed the first time). 
Alex: My father lives in the same neighborhood as he always did. He shops at the same small grocery shop, Alexander searches for the exact world without finding it (butchers shop). The same shop where you buy cheese and so on.
He has his route in the neighborhood, his ritual. Most people knows he lives there, but 
there are many famous people who lives in Södermalm. 
This summer was the first time papa Skarsgård could sit at the head of the table as the patriarch for all of his impressive family. Six children with his first wife, two with the second wife.   Alexander at 36 is the oldest, the youngest is 10 months old and Alex assures us that there is more going on than discussing acting when they meet, despite the fact that five of them share the same profession.
Alex: "Of course we discuss what is important in our lives, ex film and theatre and of course I´m curious of my brother when he has been on location in Ireland for a half year filming and when another of them attended a film festival in Toronto for a movie.
But even though we rarely have the opportunity to see each other, both my father and my brothers individually come to Los Angeles from time to time because of their jobs. 

*My quote*: Alex also talks about "method acting"

*Method acting kills *
Alex does not want to put a label on himself about the type of actor 
he is, but he says that he is not a method actor although he has played very different roles.  
Alex: "It comes frome in here," he tells me and pierces his fist into the abdomen. During the hand and under the bottom shirt button, I see a triangle with bare, brown belly jump up. "But it is not method , however much of it comes from within. 

*My quote*: The article describes Alex as a very intense actor but says it seems like his generation of male actors is growing out of "method-school" , described here as "the very special art of performance that was common in serious films and theatre arts from Marlon Brando and beyond".

*Need to breathe  *
Alex:  " Eight or nine years ago I played in this very dark and heavy play 'Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?' on stage in Stockholm, seven times a week and two performances every Saturday, two three hours, imagine that!  Interrupted by one cup of coffee. If I were a method actor and would end up turning my private self inside out every time I had died of it.
"It is important to be able to cap for survival. The recording of 'Melancholia', which, after all, is about the planet's downfall was the funniest thing I've tried. We had a party every weekend, and there was laughter through. One can not survive long in this profession, if you can not get up and snap fresh air '


Link:  http://politiken.dk/ibyen/nyheder/film/ECE2034720/svensk-filmvampyr-kobler-helt-af/


----------



## cate1949

thank you Topsy for your effort - very nice interview.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Walks in, looks @ new surroundings, realises how long its been since we moved house*

Thanks for the translation Red


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

*Oh wow, look at this, you moved to a new thread!*





Santress said:


> Thanks for the Roman numberals, Swanky.
> 
> From twitter today (July 31, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wonder who looked past the Electa today? Alexander Skarsgard, ohyes!"
> 
> -*lavrefanny* @ twitter



This pic was taken in Kalmar. He is here to visit his family and I spuppose he'll spend some time on Öland. 
Oh, I said 'here' because I'm here too. My grandparents got a summer house on the Island and I'm here on vacation 'til WayOutWest ........well, at least I hope to stay that long unless a wearisome client needs special attention *sigh*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Oh wow, look at this, you moved to a new thread!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken in Kalmar. He is here to visit his family and I spuppose he'll spend some time on *Öland. *
> Oh, I said 'here' because I'm here too. My grandparents got a summer house on the Island and I'm here on vacation 'til WayOutWest ........*well, at least I hope to stay that long unless a wearisome client needs special attention **sigh*



Didn't Pam call Öland a "windy ****hole" on TB?  And looking at the map, there's a locality just north of Kalmar called Mönsterå. One of these days I'll get back to Sweden and I'll visit, how can I resist a place with Monster in its name?

Hopefully you'll have a wearisome client free vacation and WoW experience.


----------



## truebloodster

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Oh wow, look at this, you moved to a new thread!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken in Kalmar. He is here to visit his family and I spuppose he'll spend some time on Öland.
> Oh, I said 'here' because I'm here too. My grandparents got a summer house on the Island and I'm here on vacation 'til WayOutWest ........well, at least I hope to stay that long unless a wearisome client needs special attention *sigh*


I'll strongly suggest you go into Stealth mode and track down the elusive Skars Peen. 
The island is fairly small so a 194cm Viking can't hide that easily.


----------



## Zola24

Hi a_sussan :welcome2:




Santress said:


> Welcome, a_sussan! 'smile1'
> 
> Bringing this over from the previous thread:
> 
> Alex was interviewed by Politiken.dk while promoting What Maisie Knew in Denmark this week.





RedTopsy said:


> Welcome  a_sussan, fellow swede   'welcome2'
> 
> I tried to clean up the danish article.
> It was long and since danish is not my first language it was a little difficult, but scandinavians
> can understand each other somehow (a little).  'smile1'
> 
> I did not translate the whole article literally word by word. I hope this will do.  smile1'



Santress, tku for posting the photo and article, and great fan pic. Alex looks mighty fine 

RedTopsy, tku so much for taking the time to translate that article. It was very kind of you 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Oh wow, look at this, you moved to a new thread! 'coolio'
> 
> This pic was taken in Kalmar. He is here to visit his family and I spuppose he'll spend some time on Öland.
> Oh, I said 'here' because I'm here too. My grandparents got a summer house on the Island and I'm here on vacation 'til WayOutWest 'rochard'........well, at least I hope to stay that long unless a wearisome client needs special attention *sigh*



Kayleigh I am so glad you are having a good time in Öland with your family and friends. Have fun at WayoutWest too 

_____________

Some sexy Skars 






mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## Zola24

And some sexy and happy Skars 





















tallblondeviking


And it's always good to hear Alex's voice (:

*Alex "The East" Q&A Interesting Clip - Alexander Skarsgard*

Via:tallblondeviking/Published byYi Ling


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ]Didn't Pam call Öland a "windy ****hole" on TB?[/B]  And looking at the map, there's a locality just north of Kalmar called *Mönsterå.* One of these days I'll get back to Sweden and I'll visit, how can I resist a place with Monster in its name?
> 
> Hopefully you'll have a wearisome client free vacation and WoW experience.



Buckeye! 

Ja, Pam did call Öland.....well, that. But it changed a lot during the last 1000 years ......and I'm sorry to disappoint you but Mönsterå isn't thrilling but means 'patterns'. 
If you like something spooky, I recommend to visit "Rrövar Liljas Håla" (= robber Lija's cave) on Gotland







truebloodster said:


> I'll strongly suggest you* go into Stealth mode and track down the elusive Skars Peen. *
> The island is fairly small so a 194cm Viking can't hide that easily.


 I'm sorry but my stealth mode doesn't work here - you see, I'm a real redhead and don't blend in easily among all these beautiful blond beach babes ......but I'll do my best 







Zola24 said:


> ...
> Kayleigh I am so glad you are having a good time in Öland with your family and friends. Have fun at WayoutWest too
> ...


Thanks a bunch hun .....and thanks again for your 'Multi-Quote' lesson - see, it worked *yay*


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you for the warm welcoming! Nice to be here. I have read the hole tread previous thread, and now I'm scanning trough thread XV  (I'm at page 398)


----------



## truebloodster

*True Blood&#8217;s Kristin Bauer Van Straten Gets Emotional Over Rumors Of Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Departure*

LOS ANGELES, CALIF. -- Major &#8220;True Blood&#8221; death rumors are swirling as Season 6 draws close to a close. Only the cast knows which major character will meet their true death &#8211; but did Kristin Bauer van Straten&#8217;s teary eyes give away a major spoiler?

The actress, who plays vampire Pam on the HBO series, stopped by Access Hollywood Live to chat about her work with Best Friends Animal Society, and when it came to talk of the rumors that her onscreen friend and maker, Eric Northman (played by Alexander Skarsgard), could be leaving the show &#8212; the star got emotional.

&#8220;It&#8217;s is a fear of mine for a couple of reasons,&#8221; she said, when asked if Eric might die this season.

&#8220;I love being around him,&#8221; she continued, holding back her emotions.

When pressed about who might meet their maker, she teased, &#8220;I know a lot of things&#8230; I can&#8217;t say.&#8221;

Kristin explained that she has grown very close to her longtime co-star.

&#8220;It&#8217;s family. I&#8217;m around often Alex for 70 hours a week and we laugh and laugh,&#8221; she explained. &#8220;My favorite part on the job is the day on the set.&#8221;

Adding, &#8220;I could cry thinking about whenever, like 10 years from now, if I&#8217;m not next to Alex, I&#8217;ll be sad.&#8221;

At Comic-Con earlier this month, the actress also spoke about the possibility of Alexander not being on the show.

&#8220;If he&#8217;s ever not on the show with me&#8230; I&#8217;d be exceedingly sad,&#8221; she said at the time.

&#8220;True Blood&#8221; airs Sundays on HBO at 9 PM.

http://www.accesshollywood.com/true-bloods-kristin-bauer-van-straten-gets-emotional-over-rumors-of-alexander-skarsgards-departure_article_82578


----------



## Santress

*Alex interviewed by B.dk:  Actor of Desire*

Nice interview.  The translation was fairly smooth too.

*Actor of desire*





By Louise Kidde Sauntved 

The cult series 'True Blood' has made 36-year-old Alexander Skarsgård, eldest son of Stellan Skarsgård, a superstar in the United States. But the Swedish actor is most passionate about small films with something to say - like 'What Maisie Knew', which has its Danish theatrical release today.

With his 194 cm and piercing blue eyes Alexander Skarsgård is not a man anyone could just overlook. However, it is his - inherited presumably - acting talent, which in a few years has made Stellan Skarsgård's eldest son a name both in and outside of Hollywood. He really broke through as the icy cold, but also complex vampire Eric Northman in HBO's cult series "True Blood," which is currently running at 6 season. Since then he has created a solid film career alongside work on the series. He has, among other things starred in Lars von Trier's 'Melancholia' and this year alone in three films: Thriller 'The East' and 'Disconnect' and the current independent cinema film 'What Maisie Knew', which tells the story of a divorce from the child's point of view. Alexander Skarsgård plays the new stepfather, Lincoln, who is six year old Maisie's anchor in the storm.

The film is a modern interpretation of a more than 100 year old novel by Henry James, translated into today's New York, and Alexander Skarsgård was attracted to the film at once eternal and a very current portrait of how the children too often become trapped when Mom and Dad go to war against each other.

"We live in a very individualistic society, where there is a strong focus on self-realization and me-me-me. It's not about that one does not love their children, but that they are so focused on their own thing and being angry with their ex-partners, the children are forgotten, and it's not pretty, "says Alexander Skarsgård, who, however, only had his parents' divorce to draw on when it comes to experiences.

A proper divorce

"And I think there would have been a very boring movie out of," he says with a laugh. Parents, Stellan and My Skarsgård, divorced amicably when Alexander Skarsgård was 30 years old.

"They had been together for 35 years and it was about time that they came forward, and I knew both of them well. They are very good friends and live a block from each other on Södermalm in Stockholm. Both mom and dad feel better now than the last year they were together. '

Perhaps this seems Alexander Skarsgård views 'What Maisie Knew' not as an anti-divorce movie, but as a reminder to do it in a proper way.

"If it does not work, separate. I do not believe in staying together for the children's sake. There's nothing good out of growing up in a loveless home. '

Wine, laughter and True Blood

Alexander Skarsgård grew up in a large family with lots of love, noise and high ceilings.

"I come from a bohemian artist family where there were always many people at home. Father always cooked, so almost every day there were great dinners with 20 people on board. They drank wine, and there were all kinds of crazy hippies - creative, beautiful and interesting people. It was very unpretentious. I always wanted the door open into my room, because I could hear when the adults sat there and talked and laughed and drank wine late into the night. I would be with them. So I have it still. I thrive in social groups with many friends. "

Alexander Skarsgård was part of the creative world early on. He made his debut at age seven in the movie "Åke och hans värld"and had his big breakthrough at age 13 with the TV movie "Hunden som log."  Alexander Skarsgård did not, however, like to be recognized on the street. He wanted to just be an ordinary boy who could play football with friends in peace, so he said stop.

To this day, he is deeply grateful that his parents did not try to push him to continue.

"During casting for 'What Maisie Knew' I met a lot of child actors whose parents put a large strain on them that they almost were not kids anymore. But my father just said, "I love my job, it's a great job, but it's also a tough job. You should listen to yourself, and if you feel that there is an alternative, do it instead. You only become an actor if you do not feel you have no choice. ' I was glad. If I had continued, I was definitely burned out. "

Instead, he again felt the urge at the age of 20 and first went to New York to go to drama school and then, ten years ago, to Los Angeles, where he got his big break in the HBO series "Generation Kill" and not least 'True Blood', which was such an overwhelming success that it has given him the financial freedom to be selective in his choice of film roles.

'''True Blood' has opened a lot of doors for me in the film world, and I am incredibly grateful for it. It has also meant that I can afford to just go for projects I'm passionate about, small indie films like 'What Maisie Knew', which I do not earn much on. It's a great privilege."

Spontaneity and passion

Next year's 'True Blood" is, however, a closed chapter, at least for Alexander Skarsgård  - he is very reluctant to make an official announcement about the series. And it probably means a farewell to LA.

"I do miss the spontaneity from when I grew up in Södermalm, where I lived close to my friends and could just go down to the local bar without having to call anyone because I knew that my friends were there. In LA everything is far apart, so it's a different lifestyle that is more planned and less spontaneous. I miss just bumping into people - it does not happen in LA, where everyone is just sitting in their cars. I just love to go around, maybe look into a shop or sit in a café. "

Next stop will probably be New York or Europe - but everything is open. "We have to see what happens," he says with a wry smile. It all depends on the projects being offered to him, and if he can burn them.

"I am having incredible fun right now and am deeply grateful that I am one of the lucky ones who have work in this industry. But it is also a creative job, and you have to feel the creativity, to feel that you burn every day upon waking. If there comes a day when I wake up and do not feel the passion, I must continue. I will never be an actor if I did not think it's the best job in the world - so I'll find something else! But right now I think it's great. '

(Source:  *b.dk*, + Google Translation + Some Clean-up/Interpretation by The Library, Photo credit: *Niels Ahlmann 
Olesen*)

http://www.b.dk/kultur/skuespiller-af-lyst


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Buckeye!
> 
> Ja, Pam did call Öland*...*..well, that. But it changed a lot during the last 1000 years ......and I'm sorry to disappoint you but *Mönsterå isn't thrilling but means 'patterns*'.
> If you like something spooky, I recommend to visit "Rrövar Liljas Håla" (= robber Lija's cave) on Gotland
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but my stealth mode doesn't work here - you see, I'm a real redhead and don't blend in easily among all these beautiful blond beach babes ......but I'll do my best
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch hun .....and thanks again for your 'Multi-Quote' lesson - see, it worked *yay*




I figured it was something boring. But it's still a fun name!

How is your back doing?



Santress said:


> *Alex interviewed by B.dk:  Actor of Desire*
> 
> Nice interview.  The translation was fairly smooth too.
> 
> *Actor of desire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> By Louise Kidde Sauntved
> 
> The cult series 'True Blood' has made 36-year-old Alexander Skarsgård, eldest son of Stellan Skarsgård, a superstar in the United States. But the Swedish actor is most passionate about small films with something to say - like 'What Maisie Knew', which has its Danish theatrical release today.
> 
> With his 194 cm and piercing blue eyes Alexander Skarsgård is not a man anyone could just overlook. However, it is his - inherited presumably - acting talent, which in a few years has made Stellan Skarsgård's eldest son a name both in and outside of Hollywood. He really broke through as the icy cold, but also complex vampire Eric Northman in HBO's cult series "True Blood," which is currently running at 6 season. Since then he has created a solid film career alongside work on the series. He has, among other things starred in Lars von Trier's 'Melancholia' and this year alone in three films: Thriller 'The East' and 'Disconnect' and the current independent cinema film 'What Maisie Knew', which tells the story of a divorce from the child's point of view. Alexander Skarsgård plays the new stepfather, Lincoln, who is six year old Maisie's anchor in the storm.
> 
> The film is a modern interpretation of a more than 100 year old novel by Henry James, translated into today's New York, and Alexander Skarsgård was attracted to the film at once eternal and a very current portrait of how the children too often become trapped when Mom and Dad go to war against each other.
> 
> "We live in a very individualistic society, where there is a strong focus on self-realization and me-me-me. It's not about that one does not love their children, but that they are so focused on their own thing and being angry with their ex-partners, the children are forgotten, and it's not pretty, "says Alexander Skarsgård, who, however, only had his parents' divorce to draw on when it comes to experiences.
> 
> A proper divorce
> 
> "And I think there would have been a very boring movie out of," he says with a laugh. Parents, Stellan and My Skarsgård, divorced amicably when Alexander Skarsgård was 30 years old.
> 
> "They had been together for 35 years and it was about time that they came forward, and I knew both of them well. They are very good friends and live a block from each other on Södermalm in Stockholm. Both mom and dad feel better now than the last year they were together. '
> 
> Perhaps this seems Alexander Skarsgård views 'What Maisie Knew' not as an anti-divorce movie, but as a reminder to do it in a proper way.
> 
> "If it does not work, separate. I do not believe in staying together for the children's sake. There's nothing good out of growing up in a loveless home. '
> 
> Wine, laughter and True Blood
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård grew up in a large family with lots of love, noise and high ceilings.
> 
> "I come from a bohemian artist family where there were always many people at home. Father always cooked, so almost every day there were great dinners with 20 people on board. They drank wine, and there were all kinds of crazy hippies - creative, beautiful and interesting people. It was very unpretentious. I always wanted the door open into my room, because I could hear when the adults sat there and talked and laughed and drank wine late into the night. I would be with them. So I have it still. I thrive in social groups with many friends. "
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård was part of the creative world early on. He made his debut at age seven in the movie "Åke och hans värld"and had his big breakthrough at age 13 with the TV movie "Hunden som log."  Alexander Skarsgård did not, however, like to be recognized on the street. He wanted to just be an ordinary boy who could play football with friends in peace, so he said stop.
> 
> To this day, he is deeply grateful that his parents did not try to push him to continue.
> 
> "During casting for 'What Maisie Knew' I met a lot of child actors whose parents put a large strain on them that they almost were not kids anymore. But my father just said, "I love my job, it's a great job, but it's also a tough job. You should listen to yourself, and if you feel that there is an alternative, do it instead. You only become an actor if you do not feel you have no choice. ' I was glad. If I had continued, I was definitely burned out. "
> 
> Instead, he again felt the urge at the age of 20 and first went to New York to go to drama school and then, ten years ago, to Los Angeles, where he got his big break in the HBO series "Generation Kill" and not least 'True Blood', which was such an overwhelming success that it has given him the financial freedom to be selective in his choice of film roles.
> 
> '''True Blood' has opened a lot of doors for me in the film world, and I am incredibly grateful for it. It has also meant that I can afford to just go for projects I'm passionate about, small indie films like 'What Maisie Knew', which I do not earn much on. It's a great privilege."
> 
> Spontaneity and passion
> 
> *Next year's 'True Blood" is, however, a closed chapter, at least for Alexander Skarsgård  - he is very reluctant to make an official announcement about the series. And it probably means a farewell to LA.*
> 
> "I do miss the spontaneity from when I grew up in Södermalm, where I lived close to my friends and could just go down to the local bar without having to call anyone because I knew that my friends were there. In LA everything is far apart, so it's a different lifestyle that is more planned and less spontaneous. I miss just bumping into people - it does not happen in LA, where everyone is just sitting in their cars. I just love to go around, maybe look into a shop or sit in a café. "
> 
> *Next stop will probably be New York or Europe - but everything is open. "We have to see what happens," he says with a wry smile. It all depends on the projects being offered to him, and if he can burn them.*
> 
> "I am having incredible fun right now and am deeply grateful that I am one of the lucky ones who have work in this industry. But it is also a creative job, and you have to feel the creativity, to feel that you burn every day upon waking. If there comes a day when I wake up and do not feel the passion, I must continue. I will never be an actor if I did not think it's the best job in the world - so I'll find something else! But right now I think it's great. '
> 
> (Source:  *b.dk*, + Google Translation + Some Clean-up/Interpretation by The Library, Photo credit: *Niels Ahlmann
> Olesen*)
> 
> http://www.b.dk/kultur/skuespiller-af-lyst




I wonder how much of this he actually said, and how much he implied. He does tend to be more open with non-American interviews, though.
I suspect, even when TB is over for him, which I do think will be next year, no matter how long TB keeps it going, he's still going to have to have some base in LA.


----------



## Santress

Another from the Danish feeds:

*Swedish Hollywood star dreams about Thomas Vinterber*





He has played a long-suffering husband in Lars Von Trier's "Melancholia", has been killed by Lady Gaga in the music video for "Paparazzi" and is best known as the Viking vampire in the TV series "True Blood".

Right now the actor Alexander Skarsgard is currently in the divorce drama "What Maisie Knew" with, among others, Julianne Moore, and he has several major Hollywood projects on the wallpaper.

Skarsgard is very careful not to limit himself in his choice of roles.

"For me it's about finding stories I'm interested in, to be able to work with directors and actors, which means something to me and of course being able to play roles that differ from each other, he says to Newspaq.

"Every time I say yes to a role, I feel that I can learn something, and that it is a role that helps me to grow as an actor and as a human being, he says.

Alexander Skarsgard could easily see himself in several Danish-directed film.

"I have a whole horde of talented instructors here. Thomas Vinterberg would be great to work with. I'm a big fan of his work.Nicolas Winding Refn would be so cool to do something with. He performs quite well," says the actor, laughing.

"It's not that I have emigrated to Hollywood. I would still like to make films in both Sweden and Denmark. Both places have so many new, talented directors, I would like to work with. But I love the contrast between Hollywood and Scandinavia, he said."

(Source:  *fyens.dk*)

http://www.fyens.dk/article/2340781:Kultur--Svensk-Hollywood-stjerne-droemmer-om-Thomas-Vinterberg


----------



## MooCowmoo

A new home! 

 Hi everyone, thank you so much to all of you for your birthday wishes, I had a lovely day with my little man and a cake that was not made by me (for a change) also had the news a few days after that my friend is doing really well with her treatment, so that was the icing on the cake, so to speak!

Thanks for all the pics and articles and stuff, this IS the thread where its at 
Welcome to the new posters

I am loving S6 of TB.....was so doubtful during the hiatus but I am so psyched that I don't have much of a clue how this season is going to end, I'm just going with the flow...Last episode, Eric's scenes yanked my heart out, I am sensing though that Eric will be going postal till the finale....bring it on

I watched 'What Maisie Knew' a few days ago and I watched 'Disconnect' last night, loved them both WMK was amazing just for the interaction between Alex and Onata, that little girl is going to be a star.....Disconnect was done really well, thought provoking, I have had some identity theft problems in the past and it is a horrible process to go through, Jason Bateman was outstanding in the movie, I've always liked him and the processof him breaking down was heartwrenching........just need to see The East now 

I don't know what peoples thoughts are about the Tarzan project?  I am actually quite excited to see him do it if they take the character to a really dark place, also I am hoping there will be some filming in the UK, not that I want to bump into him....accidently on purpose of course

I bought some Pimms to the houseparty as it is hotter than satans ballsack here in London


----------



## a_sussan

I personal think that TB is singing on it's last season next year and reading between the lines Alex isn't staying, I would love to see him do other stuff and hopefully a comedy.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I figured it was something boring. But it's still a fun name!
> 
> How is your back doing?
> 
> I wonder how much of this he actually said, and how much he implied. He does tend to be more open with non-American interviews, though.
> I suspect, even when TB is over for him, which I do think will be next year, no matter how long TB keeps it going, he's still going to have to have some base in LA.



I totally agree with your last paragraph  




Santress said:


> Another from the Danish feeds:



Thank you for the photos and interviews 




MooCowmoo said:


> A new home! 'drinks:
> 
> Hi everyone, thank you so much to all of you for your birthday wishes, I had a lovely day with my little man and a cake that was not made by me (for a change) also had the news a few days after that my friend is doing really well with her treatment, so that was the icing on the cake, so to speak!
> 
> Thanks for all the pics and articles and stuff, this IS the thread where its at
> Welcome to the new posters 'flowers'
> 
> I am loving S6 of TB.....was so doubtful during the hiatus but I am so psyched that I don't have much of a clue how this season is going to end, I'm just going with the flow...Last episode, Eric's scenes yanked my heart out, I am sensing though that Eric will be going postal till the finale....bring it on
> 
> I watched 'What Maisie Knew' a few days ago and I watched 'Disconnect' last night, loved them both WMK was amazing just for the interaction between Alex and Onata, that little girl is going to be a star.....Disconnect was done really well, thought provoking, I have had some identity theft problems in the past and it is a horrible process to go through, Jason Bateman was outstanding in the movie, I've always liked him and the processof him breaking down was heartwrenching........just need to see The East now 'smile1:
> 
> I don't know what peoples thoughts are about the Tarzan project?  I am actually quite excited to see him do it if they take the character to a really dark place, also I am hoping there will be some filming in the UK, not that I want to bump into him....accidently on purpose of course 'sneaky:
> 
> I bought some Pimms to the houseparty as it is hotter than satans ballsack here in London



Moo  I am so pleased for you and your friend. That really is good news 
And Pimms is always welcome 




a_sussan said:


> I personal think that TB is singing on it's last season next year and reading between the lines Alex isn't staying, I would love to see him do other stuff and hopefully a comedy.



I think you are so right about TB7, and Alex


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo, those Pimms looks really yummie    and I would rather be drinking Pimms than be working to 21.30.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

*First and foremost HAPPY BELATED MOO!!!!*



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I figured it was something boring. But it's still a fun name!
> 
> *How is your back doing?*
> 
> 
> I wonder how much of this he actually said, and how much he implied. He does tend to be more open with non-American interviews, though.
> I suspect, even when TB is over for him, which I do think will be next year, no matter how long TB keeps it going*, he's still going to have to have some base in LA.*


My back is better, thanks. But the doctor said, I still need another Rehab........but right now I enjoy my vacation and than I'll go to WOW Göteborg and than we'll see

I agree, he won't give up his house but maybe he'll move to New York. He loves the city, got many friends there, he can walk around and it is kind of half way between Stockholm and L.A. 



Yesterday I've told you ladies, that Alex is in Kalmar/on Öland but now he is gone already. He met with an old friend who owns a private propeller plane and they are gone flying.


----------



## RedTopsy

I just think we should have these gifs in this new thread also.  
(from Disconnect)

Alex and a baby.  


























Gifs: askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Wow, he really gets around this summer


----------



## RedTopsy

Our sexy Alex in Denmark.   














skarsgardalexander.tumblr

Me:


----------



## cate1949

not surprised by these comments about the non TB future - he has seemed to me to be "leaving"  this year.  Perhaps a commitment to Tarzan would require him to leave TB and we do not know what else he has in the future.  That he is taking such a nice long leisurely vacation this summer sure says "busy days" ahead to me.  

I'd see him in NYC more so than LA - lots of H Wood stars live there or the vicinity - he seems to like it there too  and has friends in NYC.  I went to NYU for grad school and lived - poor - in the Village for two years.  But so were all my grad school friends and it was a very happy time - LOL - we would live on beans or pasta with butter sauce just so we could spend our money on tickets to Lincoln Center or the theater.  Great memories - and so I can imagine it easily as an environment he would thrive in.  Less paparazzi too.

He does seem to be more revealing in his non-US interviews - feels safer perhaps.


----------



## a_sussan

Actor of desire

By Louise Kidde Sauntved
31 July 2013, 22:30

The cult series 'True Blood' has made 36-year-old Alexander Skarsgard, eldest son of Stellan Skarsgard, the superstar in the United States. But the Swedish actress most passionate about small film with something to say - as 'What Maisie Knew', which has Danish theatrical release today.

With its 194 cm and piercing blue eyes is Alexander Skarsgard is not a man anyone could just overlook. However, it is his - inherited presumably - acting talent, which in a few years has made Stellan Skarsgårds eldest son to a name both in and outside of Hollywood. He really broke through as the icy cold, but also complex vampire Eric Northman in HBO's cult series "True Blood," which is currently running at 6 season. Since then he has created a solid film career alongside work on the series. He has, among other things starred in Lars von Trier's 'Melancholia' and this year alone live in three films: Thrillerne 'The East' and 'Disconnect' and the cinema current independent films 'What Maisie Knew', which tells the story of a divorce from the child's point of view. Alexander Skarsgard plays the new stepfather, Lincoln, who is six years Maisies anchor in the storm.

The film is a modern interpretation of a more than 100 year old novel by Henry James, translated into today's New York, and Alexander Skarsgard was attracted to the film at once eternal and very current portrait of how the children too often become trapped when Mom and Dad go to war against each other.

"We live in a very individualistic society, where there is a strong focus on self-realization and me-me-me. It's not about that one does not love her children, but that they are so focused on their own thing and being angry with his ex-partner, the children are forgotten, and it's not pretty, "says Alexander Skarsgård, who However, only his parents' divorce to draw on when it comes to their own experiences.

"And I think there had been a very boring movie out of," he says with a laugh. Parents, Stellan and My Skarsgård, divorced amicably when Alexander Skarsgard was 30 years.

"They had been together for 35 years and it was about time that they came forward, and I knew both of them well. They are very good friends and I live a block from each other on Södermalm in Stockholm. Both mom and dad feel better now than last year, they were together. '

Perhaps this seems Alexander Skarsgård is not 'What Maisie Knew' as an anti-divorce movie, but as a reminder to do it in a proper way.

"If it does not work, they separated. I do not believe it stay together for the children's sake. There's nothing good out of growing up in a loveless home. '

Even Alexander Skarsgård grew up in a large family with lots of love, noise and high ceilings.

"I come from a bohemian artist family where there were always many people at home. Father did always food, so almost every day there was great dinners with 20 people on board. They drank wine, and there were all kinds of crazy hippies - creative, beautiful and interesting people. It was very unpretentious. I always wanted that the door should be open into my room, because I could hear when the adults sat there and talked and laughed and drank wine late into the night. I would be with. So I have it still. I thrive in social groups with many friends. "

Alexander Skarsgard was early part of the creative world. He debuted at the age of seven in the movie "Åke och his värld 'and was at age 13 the big breakthrough with the TV movie" The dog as log'. Alexander Skarsgard did not, however, to be recognized on the street. He would just be an ordinary boy who could play football with friends in peace, so he said stop.

To this day, he is deeply grateful to his parents tried to push him to continue.

"During casting for 'What Maisie Knew' I met a lot of child actors whose parents put a large strain on them that they almost were not kids anymore. But my father just said, "I love my job, it's a great job, but it's also a tough job. You should listen to yourself, and if you feel that there is an alternative, do it instead. You only become an actor if you do not feel you have no choice. 'It was I glad. If I had continued, I was definitely burned out. "

Instead, he felt again urge the age of 20 and first went to New York to go to drama school and then, ten years ago, to Los Angeles, where he got his big break in the HBO series "Generation Kill" and not least 'True Blood', which was such an overwhelming success that it has given him the financial freedom to be selective in his choice of film roles.

'' True Blood 'has opened a lot of doors for me in the film world, and I am incredibly grateful for. It has also meant that I can afford to just go for projects I'm passionate about, small indie films like 'What Maisie Knew', which I do not earn much on. It's great privileged. '

Next year's 'True Blood' However, a closed chapter, at least for Alexander Skarsgårds him - he is very reluctant to make an official announcement about the series. And it probably means a farewell to LA.

"I do miss the spontaneity that was when I grew up in Södermalm, where I lived close to my friends and could just go down to the local bar without having to call anyone because I knew that my friends enough was there. In LA everything is far apart, so it will be a different lifestyle that is more planned and less spontaneous. I miss it just bumping into people - it does not happen in LA, where everyone just sitting in their cars. I just love to go around, maybe look into a shop or sit in a café. "

Next stop will probably New York or Europe - but everything is open. "We have to see what happens," he says with a wary smile. It all depends on the projects being offered to him, and if he can burn for them.

"I feel incredibly fun right now and am deeply grateful that I am one of the lucky ones who have work in this one industry. But it is also a creative job, and you have to feel the creativity, to feel that you burn every day upon waking. If there comes a day when I wake up and not feel the passion, I must continue. I will never be an actor if I did not think it's the best job in the world - so I find on something else! But right now I think it's great. '


From: http://www.b.dk/kultur/skuespiller-af-lyst


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welcome a_sussan 

Just pointing out quickly you've posted the translated article that Santress posted on the previous page. It was translated by peeps from The Askars Library.


----------



## a_sussan

Opps, sorry! I thought this was from another newspaper. My bad, sorry!


----------



## a_sussan

Good night! See you tomorrow I hope


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> Opps, sorry! I thought this was from another newspaper. My bad, sorry!



No worries 

On another note, speculation is picking up again on Alex and the fate of Eric Northman, both this season and next.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^that article and Kristen's interview didn't settle it down, certainly!  Always possible he meets the true death this year (while he noted he was filming the finale, that could be misleading re the fate of his character) but it would be hard to imagine a whole Season 7 without him.  That would be really b*llsy of the show runner.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^that article and Kristen's interview didn't settle it down, certainly!  Always possible he meets the true death this year (while he noted he was filming the finale, that could be misleading re the fate of his character) but it would be hard to imagine a whole Season 7 without him.  That would be really b*llsy of the show runner.



I don't think he's going but certainly the interview and Kristen's have put a shadow of a doubt in my mind.  It would indeed be a very brave move by HBO. (but what, they can't kill off the werewolf?)

*Note:* I just want to see a show headed by Lafayette, where he wanders into random people's lives and sasses them out of their apathy. That's it. That's the whole show.

Or a hairdressing show, where Arlene is the manager and has some twisted Steel Magnolia vibe going on.  Or a maybe a Pam show, where she's the vamp equivalent of Tim Gunn.

Yeah, I need another coffee


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another from the Danish feeds:
> 
> *Swedish Hollywood star dreams about Thomas Vinterber
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *fyens.dk*)
> 
> http://www.fyens.dk/article/2340781:Kultur--Svensk-Hollywood-stjerne-droemmer-om-Thomas-Vinterberg



His eyes in this pic, wow. Though I do want to rub moisturizer all over his face.  



MooCowmoo said:


> A new home!
> 
> Hi everyone, thank you so much to all of you for your birthday wishes, I had a lovely day with my little man and a cake that was not made by me (for a change) *also had the news a few days after that my friend is doing really well with her treatment, so that was the icing on the cake, so to speak!
> *
> Thanks for all the pics and articles and stuff, this IS the thread where its at
> Welcome to the new posters
> 
> I am loving S6 of TB.....was so doubtful during the hiatus but I am so psyched that I don't have much of a clue how this season is going to end, I'm just going with the flow...Last episode, Eric's scenes yanked my heart out, I am sensing though that Eric will be going postal till the finale....bring it on
> 
> I watched 'What Maisie Knew' a few days ago and I watched 'Disconnect' last night, loved them both WMK was amazing just for the interaction between Alex and Onata, that little girl is going to be a star.....Disconnect was done really well, thought provoking, I have had some identity theft problems in the past and it is a horrible process to go through, Jason Bateman was outstanding in the movie, I've always liked him and the processof him breaking down was heartwrenching........just need to see The East now
> 
> I don't know what peoples thoughts are about the Tarzan project?  I am actually quite excited to see him do it if they take the character to a really dark place, also I am hoping there will be some filming in the UK, not that I want to bump into him....accidently on purpose of course
> 
> *I bought some Pimms* to the houseparty as it is hotter than satans ballsack here in London




Excellent!





cate1949 said:


> not surprised by these comments about the non TB future - he has seemed to me to be "leaving"  this year.  Perhaps a commitment to Tarzan would require him to leave TB and we do not know what else he has in the future.  That he is taking such a nice long leisurely vacation this summer sure says "busy days" ahead to me.
> 
> I'd see him in NYC more so than LA - lots of H Wood stars live there or the vicinity - he seems to like it there too  and has friends in NYC.  I went to NYU for grad school and lived - poor - in the Village for two years.  But so were all my grad school friends and it was a very happy time - LOL - we would live on beans or pasta with butter sauce just so we could spend our money on tickets to Lincoln Center or the theater.  Great memories - and so I can imagine it easily as an environment he would thrive in.  Less paparazzi too.
> 
> He does seem to be more revealing in his non-US interviews - feels safer perhaps.



I think he'll still keep the house, but I can see him buying an apartment in NYC.

I think with the non-US interviews it may be safer, and often they'll ask what he considers to be more interesting questions.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think he's going but certainly the interview and Kristen's have put a shadow of a doubt in my mind.*  It would indeed be a very brave move by HBO.* (but what, they can't kill off the werewolf?)
> 
> *Note: I just want to see a show headed by Lafayette, where he wanders into random people's lives and sasses them out of their apathy. That's it. That's the whole show.*
> 
> *Or a hairdressing show, where Arlene is the manager and has some twisted Steel Magnolia vibe going on.  Or a maybe a Pam show, where she's the vamp equivalent of Tim Gunn.*
> 
> Yeah, I need another coffee



Brave yes, and perhaps other adjectives as well!

I'd watch all of those shows.And I think the books had a vamp equivilant of What Not To Wear, it was playing in the background at the opening of one of the chapters.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, for the translation.

Stealth shot of Alex at a concert in Sweden tonight (August 1, 2013):





"Celebrity Spotting in the audience in front of Håkan Hellström; blah Alex Skarsgård and Cecilia Fors. Indeed!  # True blood # hunk # little starstruck."

-*miss_skog* @ instagr.am


----------



## cate1949

Pure speculation now - I take it as a sure thing he is doing Tarzan due to Jerry Weintraub's comment - which also said they start shooting in May.  Now - May definitely clashes with the TB schedule - I know some would say he could shoot TB around the Tarzan schedule but given that Tarzan is a very big deal and is probably not shooting in LA - I'd think the schedule might be too tight - particularly since he is the lead.  It is up to HBO wheither they would release him from his contract.  And since ratings could dive if AS was not there anymore - one would think HBO would be reluctant to let him go.  So - this could mean we'll see him in a very limited role come season 7 and then he leaves the show.  Or it could men HBO is being nice and letting him go a year early and Eric has an ending in season 6.  And we have to wait three more episodes to find out which it will be.  ARRRRGGGHHH!

Somehow in this interview he really does seem to be saying things - some of which are obviously not printed - about his future - and not a distant future - something he is thinking about now.

Whenever Eric Northman does leave TB I hope they do not kill him off - let him go somewhere else - on a long journey or some such.  I'll miss the Eric character - but I am really glad for AS.  The show seems past its cutting edge days and there isn't much more AS can explore with the character.  He is soon 37 - time for him to have that big chance at major roles in film.  If Tarzan is a success - and all the ingredients are there for success - it opens the door for so many more projects for him.  Plus it would also let him slow down a bit - have a personal life and maybe take those flying lessons.  So sad for TB fans - great for AS fans.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love True Blood. Even when the writing wasn't quite up to scratch, but I think most observers know the show is getting to the end of it's run.  

I guess it's dependent both on Alex and his career offers (if his contract is indeed up and open for negotiation) or entirely in HBO's court and their vision for the future of the show.

A show without the Sheriff wouldn't hold much appeal for me though.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

hmm the fandom over at tumblr are slightly panicking if Alex does die/leaves TB. 

If he does go at the end of this season I don't think i would be watching TB next season. I think HBO knows that if they get rid of Eric/Alex they will lose a lot of viewers and may have a mob of angry fans at their door step. Thats one reason why I think they wont kill of Eric. 

But if Alex want to leave to pursue more movies leaving TB would be good thing as he wont have to pass on projects due to TB filming. I read an article a while back that Alex was considered the role in Pacific Rim but due to TB he had to pass on it.  

ps welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No worries
> 
> On another note, *speculation is picking up again on Alex and the fate of Eric Northman, both this season and next.*





scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^t*hat article and Kristen's interview didn't settle it down, certainly!  Always possible he meets the true death this year (while he noted he was filming the finale, that could be misleading re the fate of his character) but it would be hard to imagine a whole Season 7 without him.  That would be really b*llsy of the show runner*.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think he's going but certainly the interview and Kristen's have put a shadow of a doubt in my mind.  *It would indeed be a very brave move by HBO.* (but what, they can't kill off the werewolf?)
> 
> *Note:* I just want to see a show headed by Lafayette, where he wanders into random people's lives and sasses them out of their apathy. That's it. That's the whole show.
> 
> Or a hairdressing show, where Arlene is the manager and has some twisted Steel Magnolia vibe going on.  Or a maybe a Pam show, where she's the vamp equivalent of Tim Gunn.
> 
> Yeah, I need another coffee



When I re-read the interviews about the tears at table reading about the actor that died, it was all the human characters who made those comments and that made sense when Terry bit the dust.  GoT has set the bar for killing off major characters. I've read the books, so it's been no surprise to me, but TB isn't following the books, so they can do whatever they want. The Kristen/Alex interviews do give me pause, but I will do my ostrich imitation and hope it's just buzz and publicity to get people to watch the last three eps.



cate1949 said:


> Pure speculation now - I take it as a sure thing he is doing Tarzan due to Jerry Weintraub's comment - which also said they start shooting in May.  Now - May definitely clashes with the TB schedule - I know some would say he could shoot TB around the Tarzan schedule but given that Tarzan is a very big deal and is probably not shooting in LA - I'd think the schedule might be too tight - particularly since he is the lead.  It is up to HBO wheither they would release him from his contract.  And since ratings could dive if AS was not there anymore - one would think HBO would be reluctant to let him go.  So - this could mean we'll see him in a very limited role come season 7 and then he leaves the show.  Or it could men HBO is being nice and letting him go a year early and Eric has an ending in season 6.  And we have to wait three more episodes to find out which it will be.  ARRRRGGGHHH!
> 
> Somehow in this interview he really does seem to be saying things - some of which are obviously not printed - about his future - and not a distant future - something he is thinking about now.
> 
> Whenever Eric Northman does leave TB I hope they do not kill him off - let him go somewhere else - on a long journey or some such.  I'll miss the Eric character - but I am really glad for AS.  The show seems past its cutting edge days and there isn't much more AS can explore with the character.  He is soon 37 - time for him to have that big chance at major roles in film.  If Tarzan is a success - and all the ingredients are there for success - it opens the door for so many more projects for him.  Plus it would also let him slow down a bit - have a personal life and maybe take those flying lessons.  So sad for TB fans - great for AS fans.



 Great analysis of what could/couldn't be. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love True Blood. Even when the writing wasn't quite up to scratch, but I think most observers know the show is getting to the end of it's run.
> 
> I guess it's dependent both on Alex and his career offers (if his contract is indeed up and open for negotiation) or entirely in HBO's court and their vision for the future of the show.
> 
> *A show without the Sheriff wouldn't hold much appeal for me though.*



If they get rid of Eric it will be:


----------



## VampFan

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Oh wow, look at this, you moved to a new thread!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken in Kalmar. He is here to visit his family and I spuppose he'll spend some time on Öland.
> Oh, I said 'here' because I'm here too. My grandparents got a summer house on the Island and I'm here on vacation *'til WayOutWest* ........well, at least I hope to stay that long unless a wearisome client needs special attention *sigh*





Santress said:


> Thanks, Red, for the translation.
> 
> Stealth shot of *Alex at a concert in Sweden* tonight (August 1, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Celebrity Spotting in the audience in front of Håkan Hellström; blah Alex Skarsgård and Cecilia Fors. Indeed!  # True blood # hunk # little starstruck."
> 
> -*miss_skog* @ instagr.am



Alex is really enjoying his time @ home. I think Kayleigh might see him at WoW. I was worried we'd be in Skarsdrought when he went home, but he's been photographed enough, so I'm good with that.


----------



## a_sussan

He will probably be at WoW and I agree that he seems to really enjoy being home this summer.


----------



## Santress

Another from yesterday (August 1, 2013), tweeted today:





"I met Alexander Skarsgård  yesterday, he touched me, he called me for the man. Do you understand that?! SUPERVISOR."

-*MikaelEinarsson* @ twitter


----------



## RedTopsy

From the film Disconnect:  






































 hes broken inside.


Gifs: skarsgardalexander.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Also from Disconnect.  














sikanapanele.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the gifs, Red.

An adorable oldie from TIFF 2012.
Writer/editor Selin Gürel with Alex and Onata:





(Source:  *selingurel_* @ twtiter)


----------



## a_sussan

Just watched About Sara, and Melancholia, so my Friday night looks happy.. *sarcasm*  but a glass of wine might help *lol*... hope everyone having a great day.


----------



## truebloodster

Alex in Denmark posted July 29th 2013

















Source : Santress tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Hot day here in Uppsala, it's now 5 pm and at least 34 C outside, I think I might go for a swim soon.


----------



## RedTopsy

*A link to a videointerview with Alex in Kino.dk.
*
The interview is in danish-swedish, Alex talks of course swedish but he
talks a little english as well.  

*From the video:*

Alex talks about the casting process for the role of Maisie in the movie WMK.
He saw a lot of children in process but many did not behave like a 6 year old child. 
Example:  some of them could name the people in the productionteam and he thought that was very odd to do if you are 6 years old. He thinks many children in Hollywood are under a lot of pressure from their parents to behave in a certain way. 
(He says) when he met Onata he liked her immediately. She behaved so natural and had  lots of energy. 
He also talks about the film Melancholia and the work with Lars von Trier. 
He would have done anything to be a part of this film he says jokingly, even make
expressocoffe for Lars in the morning if he wanted him to.  
It was one of the best experiences in his career so far (to have been a part of the
movie Melancholia). He learned a lot from that and had lots of fun during the shooting of the film. 
(I think she asked him of Melancholia and Lars von Trier because he is a danish director)

Google-translation of the text benith the video:
(It´s rather good)


> Alexander Skarsgard visited kino.dk and gave even our brand new studio his baptism of fire. When a true Hollywood Star (and six times winner of the title of Sweden's sexiest man) is in the hot seat, there is a lot one can ask about ... We chose to focus on the current movie 'What Maisie Knew' and particularly Skarsgårds compared to the only seven-year-old actor, Onata Aprile, who clearly won the Swedish True Blood star's heart ... and signed! Skarsgard also told us that he is ready to play Tarzan himself, if Harry Potter director, David Yates, gets the job done.  What Maisie Knew  is an update of a Henry James novel, also Julianne Moore in the cast and is current in Danish cinemas.




OMG, he seems to have confirmed that he will play Tarzan in the film by David Yates,
but it is only mentioned in the text benith the video not in the interview itself.  

I don´t dare to belive it´s true until it is officially confirmed by Warner Bros.  

Link:  http://www.kino.dk/kinotv/2013/08/jeg-blev-forelsket-i-hende-paa-minutter?page=2


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Hot day here in Uppsala, it's now 5 pm and at least 34 C outside, I think I might go for a swim soon.




It´s very hot up here in the north to where I live. Been out in the sun all day.  :sunnies

I need to chill down.   

Partytime tonight.


----------



## a_sussan

Good interview, I like it and nice to hear him speak Swedish.


----------



## cate1949

everything about how he is behaving says to me he has something big coming up - big enough that he can spend this summer relaxing - not working.  Given how relentless a pace he has kept up - a summer off says a lot.  Whatever it is - and it sure looks like Tarzan - he feels confident enough to slack off a bit - I expect that he is considering other future projects too - so he may do something come the Fall - but it looks more and more like he has something big coming up - and he is about to see some changes in his life.  Good for him!!


----------



## cate1949

and Thanks Topsy for posting the video - interesting to see the cultural differences - a US interviewer would have interrupted AS instead of just letting him talk.

He looks great too!

It is oddly cool here in the northeastern US - but no complaints from me - tomorrow if no rain - I do hope to get a swim and some BBQ.  My veggie garden is coming into its stride - have sooo many tomatoes - LOL - too bad I can't send some of the excess to you all over the internet!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From the ever-hilarious CanadianBeaversLoveAskars:






Rumors of my guy&#8217;s demise 
bring puddles to dear Kristin&#8217;s eyes. 
But how could it, should it, ever be, 
they&#8217;d take that tall blond vamp from me? 
The only reason that I watch,
 the one I love with all my crotch. 
Whose every growl and pop of fang 
make me cheer and want to bang. 

Still such a viking through and through,
 the one that chicks all want to screw. (except for Sooks, doll get a clue)
Cus what the f**k, and how in hell, 
do the the writers think that Bill&#8217;s so swell?
I would not watch this show for Bill.
I would not watch I&#8217;ve had my fill. 

The new guy is a clumsy yutz, 
expected awesome got a putz. 
Then there&#8217;s the wolf, my god he&#8217;s boring,
 even naked and three way whoring. 
And cheezus poor old Sam Merlotte.  
Custody battle? That&#8217;s the best you got? 

Other than the Northman clan, 
I&#8217;m just not that big a True Blood fan. 
So if they want to piss off the viewer, 
and toss this thing straight in the sewer,
 I&#8217;ll tell them now, for Eric&#8217;s lasses,
 they can stuff next season, and kiss our a**es.

*Source:* CanadianBeaversLoveAskars

I think she pretty much nailed it


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, for the video link & letting us know what they were discussing.

Thanks, Free, for the great poem by CB. Yep, she nailed it. 

A fan pic from instagram tonight (August 3, 2013):





(Source: * hanna_augustsson* @ instagr.am)

Fan pic from the *Roma Fiction Fest 2012*.
I think this is from October 5, 2012:





(Source:  *Luigi-Toto Facebook* via *luigitoto *twitter)


----------



## Santress

More from tonight (August 3, 2013):






"You know you&#8217;re in Sweden when you can dance and practice your #vampire looks till the next morning with #alexanderskarsgard

#travel #stockholm #sweden #fun night #luckygirl #trueblood."

-*maycharters* @ instagr.am





(Source:  *linneasegerstedt* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Free for posting that poem, very funny and true 
And thank you Santress for the pics. 

So Alex is back in Stockholm again? Next stop Gothenborg and WoW or do you think will he come to Uppsala and go to Bryan Ferry concert with me on Friday *lol*..


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From the ever-hilarious CanadianBeaversLoveAskars:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumors of my guys demise
> bring puddles to dear Kristins eyes.
> But how could it, should it, ever be,
> theyd take that tall blond vamp from me?
> The only reason that I watch,
> the one I love with all my crotch.
> Whose every growl and pop of fang
> make me cheer and want to bang.
> 
> Still such a viking through and through,
> the one that chicks all want to screw. (except for Sooks, doll get a clue)
> Cus what the f**k, and how in hell,
> do the the writers think that Bills so swell?
> I would not watch this show for Bill.
> I would not watch Ive had my fill.
> 
> The new guy is a clumsy yutz,
> expected awesome got a putz.
> Then theres the wolf, my god hes boring,
> even naked and three way whoring.
> And cheezus poor old Sam Merlotte.
> Custody battle? Thats the best you got?
> 
> Other than the Northman clan,
> Im just not that big a True Blood fan.
> So if they want to piss off the viewer,
> and toss this thing straight in the sewer,
> Ill tell them now, for Erics lasses,
> they can stuff next season, and kiss our a**es.
> 
> *Source:* CanadianBeaversLoveAskars
> 
> I think she pretty much nailed it



lol after a pretty sh**y week this is perfect. its 100% true.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Good morning ladies!


----------



## RedTopsy

Sophie-Rose said:


> Good morning ladies!
> View attachment 2282475




Thanks for the pics. That was a very good way to start my morning.  
I woke up a little late this morning.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the pics and Free for the poem by CB, it was really good.  


YouTube-video from the interview in Kino.dk.






Link: http://www.kino.dk/kinotv/2013/08/jeg-blev-forelsket-i-hende-paa-minutter?page=2


----------



## RedTopsy

cate1949 said:


> and Thanks Topsy for posting the video -* interesting to see the cultural differences - a US interviewer would have interrupted AS instead of just letting him talk.*
> 
> He looks great too!
> 
> It is oddly cool here in the northeastern US - but no complaints from me - tomorrow if no rain - I do hope to get a swim and some BBQ.  My veggie garden is coming into its stride - have sooo many tomatoes - LOL - too bad I can't send some of the excess to you all over the internet!



It seems he talks a lot more in his swedish and european interviews.  
Maybe the cultural differences are important. He feels more relaxed at home.


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> It seems he talks a lot more in his swedish and european interviews.
> Maybe the cultural differences are important. He feels more relaxed at home.



I agree!


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the video, Red.
Thanks for the pretty, Sophie.

Another from last night (August 3, 2013):





(Source: * sbexi* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Santress

Another from (presumably) last night (August 3, 2013) that was uploaded this morning and just tagged now:





(Source:  *mikeyland* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Ms Kiah

Whoa. Must have been the end of the night. Lol.


----------



## Santress

At the *Hammerby* game today (August 4, 2013).





(Source:  * joooohannakarlsson* @ instagr.am)





(Source: *moller313* @ instagr.am)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, he's not working, so it's good to see him letting his hair down. Speaking of hair, I'm liking the reversion to light blonde, and what I assume is a tan - that whole look is working for him _*and for me*_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Whoa. Must have been the end of the night. Lol.




It's DrunkFluffySkars!

I find it amusing that you can tell how drunk/late it is by his hair floof.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Eric Northman, how do I love thee?...Let me count the ways.

Another great performance and some epic bada**ery by Alex/Eric tonight.

Promo for next week:


----------



## cate1949

perfect example of why the Sheriff is so indispensable to this show - the show was frankly dragging a bit - getting a bit melodramatic - and then Eric makes the whole thing smart and interesting again - can't wait for the next episode


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I have to say, I think that those scenes must be really fun for Stephen and Alex to film.  After having done the series for so long, it's great to see actors get to let loose every now and then.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Eric Northman, how do I love thee?...Let me count the ways.
> 
> Another great performance and some epic bada**ery by Alex/Eric tonight.
> 
> Promo for next week:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> *I have to say, I think that those scenes must be really fun for Stephen and Alex to film.  *After having done the series for so long, it's great to see actors get to let loose every now and then.



And Anna Camp's and MicMac's.

I'm hoping for a several hours long blooper reel at some point.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Buckeye.

Fresh off twitter/instagram from Stockholm today (August 5, 2013):





"Just spoke to Alexander Skarsgård...

Is myheart pounding? Answer yes."

-*emwallin* instagr.am via *EmWallin* twitter


----------



## jackyoth26

By the way I found in YouTube if anyone doesn't want to see the whole what Maisie knew movie they have only Alex scenes with everybody pretty much


----------



## a_sussan

Just watched ep. 8 and wow.. can't wait to see some a**kicking by Eric! Hail to the Sheriff!


----------



## mik1986

scaredsquirrel said:


> I have to say, I think that those scenes must be really fun for Stephen and Alex to film.  After having done the series for so long, it's great to see actors get to let loose every now and then.



I agree. I love the fact that Askars and Stephen get on so well.

Lawdy Squirrel. I was reading over some past posts from the old thread and realized that I had missed your birthday (I think I was still in a coma from my bout with pneumonia at the time). Here's wishing you a *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!! *I hope you had a FANTASTIC birthday!

artyhat:resents


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Aww, thanks Mik! I can always drag out a good celebration! Would rather have you well, so that's the gift.


----------



## Zola24

Hi  tku everyone for all the great info and photos. A small contribution 

Eric scenes TB6.08

ASkarsgardCom/Published on 4 Aug 2013















marvelandwhimsy










skarsgardfans.com






mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A slightly different synopsis for the finale episode has just been released: This is a good one. I wonder what the sacrifice will be? Himself? Eric? Jessica?  Let's fan the _"Alex is leaving"_ rumours again...lol.  

^ I joke but you know it will happen.

***********************************************************



> *TRUE BLOOD
> AUG. 18 EPISODE*
> 
> Episode #70: &#8220;Radioactive&#8221; (season finale)
> 
> Bill (Stephen Moyer) discovers that salvation comes at a price; Jason (Ryan Kwanten) senses a vampire attraction firsthand. Sookie (Anna Paquin) examines her future with Warlow (Rob Kazinsky), while Bon Temps braces itself when a new crisis threatens both humans and vampires.
> 
> Written by Kate Barnow; directed by Scott Winant.
> 
> *Source:* HBO and SpoilerTV


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's all the episode recaps: Lots of good Eric/Alex reviews:

http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/show/true-blood/dead-meat/

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/true-blood-season-6-episode-8/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/karen-fratti/true-blood-recap-dead-meat_b_3705534.html

http://tvline.com/2013/08/04/true-blood-recap-ben-dies-season-6/

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/true-blood-recap-an-eternity-599371

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...e-blood-recap-sookie-20130801,0,6874105.story

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/true-blood-recap-heels-over-head-20130805

*Note:* There's still one death to come that doesn't "take".  I'm thinking it might be Sookie. I think IF they try and turn her that because of the "blood bond" with Eric, it won't be permanent.

*Edit*: On the EW recap you can vote if you will miss the Shreveport wolf pack. 91.85% (at time of writing) voted *NO*.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

lol the only person who cares about the pack is Joe.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Edit*: On the EW recap you can vote if you will miss the Shreveport wolf pack. 91.85% (at time of writing) voted *NO*.


Well I can honestly say that I couldn't care less about the pack and I'm glad that they are gone. And I must admit that Anna Camp is a great bad a$$ villain.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*What Maisie Knew:* In Australian Cinemas August 22.

_Maisie&#8217;s Day With Lincoln_

*Source:* Madman Films Australia

*This is what happens in Australia when we can&#8217;t get the actual stars to come down for the premiere* 































*Source:* Madman Films Australia Facebook


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Review of *What Maisie Knew *in Total Film Magazine (September 2013 issue)






*Source:* skarsjoy and Total Film


----------



## Sophie-Rose

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *What Maisie Knew:* In Australian Cinemas August 22.
> 
> _Maisies Day With Lincoln_
> 
> *Source:* Madman Films Australia
> 
> *This is what happens in Australia when we cant get the actual stars to come down for the premiere*
> *Source:* Madman Films Australia Facebook



hahahahaha


----------



## a_sussan

Free, lmao...


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

First things first: *a very happy belated Birthday Squirrl!* Hope, you had a good one!

*Thanks to all you lovely ladies for all the pics, reviews, gifs, etc. and WELCOME to the NEWBIES! *


I'm back in Stockholm because one very attention needy client wants to move into a new poshy apartment before the kids have to go back to school - which will be in about 10 days:censor: Thing is, I scouted 8 apartments but all of them got 'a thing', e.g. the ceilings are too low/heigh, the hardwood foors are too leight/dark/new/old, the view is not nice enough, the envirement is to noisy/quiet, blah blah :censor: ......anyhoo thanks for letting me vent, I'm better now .......on the other hand I got to praise my boss, because I interrupted my vacation he managed to upgrade my ordinary ticket into an 'access all area plus all free food & beverage pass' - so a big YAY for my boss

*So, here is the line-up of WOW 2013*
here should have been the image of the line-up but TPF acted up on me, so I attached it.
I'm looking forward to see Public Enemy, The Knife, even Neil Young and a bit Alicia Keys. 
Last year WOW had a free live stream, this year they will be on spotify - check out the WOW homepage. 



Eija has been working for WOW this year, booking artists and gigs. She and Bill will be DJing at the backstage lounge, restaurants, bars and clubs during "StayOutWest", the nightly events after the daily concerts during the festival. 





......and "The East" will be shown on Friday, 08/09, 13:00h at Capitol cinema, Göteborg. 




sources for both pics: http://www.wayoutwest.se/



*@Zola:* this year's WOW will be no retake of last year, I hope  ......but on the other hand.......even though the conditions are changed, I'm still the old clumsy me


*@Free:*you Aussies are hilarious! Maisie's day out with Lincoln is awesome! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hi  tku everyone for all the great info and photos. A small contribution
> 
> *Eric scenes TB6.08*
> 
> ASkarsgardCom/Published on 4 Aug 2013
> 
> marvelandwhimsy
> 
> skarsgardfans.com
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy




So little time on screen, but what he did with those less than five minutes. I love the scene with Holly's sons.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here's all the episode recaps: Lots of good Eric/Alex reviews:
> 
> http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/show/true-blood/dead-meat/
> 
> http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/true-blood-season-6-episode-8/
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/karen-fratti/true-blood-recap-dead-meat_b_3705534.html
> 
> http://tvline.com/2013/08/04/true-blood-recap-ben-dies-season-6/
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/true-blood-recap-an-eternity-599371
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...e-blood-recap-sookie-20130801,0,6874105.story
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/true-blood-recap-heels-over-head-20130805
> 
> *Note: There's still one death to come that doesn't "take".  I'm thinking it might be Sookie. I think IF they try and turn her that because of the "blood bond" with Eric, it won't be permanent.
> 
> Edit: On the EW recap you can vote if you will miss the Shreveport wolf pack. 91.85% (at time of writing) voted NO. *



I'm wondering if that's not what it is, Warlow's attempt to turn her.

  to the reaction to the Pack. I think the writers were forced to realize that's a dead storyline.



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> First things first: *a very happy belated Birthday Squirrl!* Hope, you had a good one!
> 
> *Thanks to all you lovely ladies for all the pics, reviews, gifs, etc. and WELCOME to the NEWBIES! *
> 
> 
> I'm back in Stockholm because one very attention needy client wants to move into a new poshy apartment before the kids have to go back to school - which will be in about 10 days:censor: Thing is, I scouted 8 apartments but all of them got 'a thing', e.g. the ceilings are too low/heigh, the hardwood foors are too leight/dark/new/old, the view is not nice enough, the envirement is to noisy/quiet, blah blah :censor: ......anyhoo thanks for letting me vent, I'm better now .......o*n the other hand I got to praise my boss, because I interrupted my vacation he managed to upgrade my ordinary ticket into an 'access all area plus all free food & beverage pass' - so a big YAY for my boss*
> 
> *So, here is the line-up of WOW 2013*
> here should have been the image of the line-up but TPF acted up on me, so I attached it.
> I'm looking forward to see Public Enemy, The Knife, even Neil Young and a bit Alicia Keys.
> Last year WOW had a free live stream, this year they will be on spotify - check out the WOW homepage.
> 
> 
> 
> Eija has been working for WOW this year, booking artists and gigs. She and Bill will be DJing at the backstage lounge, restaurants, bars and clubs during "StayOutWest", the nightly events after the daily concerts during the festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and "The East" will be shown on Friday, 08/09, 13:00h at Capitol cinema, Göteborg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sources for both pics: http://www.wayoutwest.se/
> 
> 
> 
> *@Zola:* t*his year's WOW will be no retake of last year, I hope * ......but on the other hand.......even though the conditions are changed, I'm still the old clumsy me
> 
> 
> *@Free:*you Aussies are hilarious! Maisie's day out with Lincoln is awesome! LOL



So no literally running into members of the Swedish Posse this year?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mmm yes!


----------



## mik1986

scaredsquirrel said:


> Aww, thanks Mik! I can always drag out a good celebration! Would rather have you well, so that's the gift.


----------



## mik1986

Hi Zola


----------



## RedTopsy

Just watched True Blood, episode 8. 
First thing: Not enough of Eric/Alex! 
But what he did was very good. Always when he was in a scene it was so interesting.
His acting is  
I can hardly wait for the next episode.  Only two left now for this season. 
I hope we will get some sort of close to the relationship between Eric and Sookie, maybe not
this season but the next or before Alex leaves, because I think he will quit the show before it has ended.  


This photo just because they are so beautiful:
Alex and Anna (Paquin)







photo: queen-haq.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates and the pretty, ladies.
Free, those are great.

Not sure when this was taken but it was uploaded to the Facebook page today (August 6, 2013) of *Kex Hostel*, a hostel/hotel/bed and breakfast in Iceland.





"Look at these beautiful boys, two players, and vice versa.
Alexander Skarsgard and Petur Marteinsson show their love for Hammarby Football."

-*KexHostel* @ Facebook


----------



## Zola24

Right before I start I know that fricking image limit thing is going to drive me crazee!!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> What Maisie Knew: In Australian Cinemas August 22.
> 
> _Maisie&#8217;s Day With Lincoln_
> 
> Source: Madman Films Australia
> 
> *This is what happens in Australia when we can&#8217;t get the actual stars to come down for the premiere*
> 
> Source:facebook.com/madmanfilms"]Madman Films Australia Facebook



I luv the Lincoln and Maisie cut-out :giggles: although has the Alex and Onata image been reversed? (Or whatever the technical term is, as Alex's hair is usually parted on the other side, either that or I really need to get some sleep!) It's still great fun tho 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> First things first: a very happy belated Birthday Squirrl! Hope, you had a good one! 'hugs'
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for all the pics, reviews, gifs, etc. and WELCOME to the NEWBIES!
> 
> I'm back in Stockholm because one very attention needy client wants to move into a new poshy apartment before the kids have to go back to school - which will be in about 10 days'censor' Thing is, I scouted 8 apartments but all of them got 'a thing', e.g. the ceilings are too low/heigh, the hardwood foors are too leight/dark/new/old, the view is not nice enough, the envirement is to noisy/quiet, blah blah 'censor' ......anyhoo thanks for letting me vent, I'm better now 'flowers' .......on the other hand I got to praise my boss, because I interrupted my vacation he managed to upgrade my ordinary ticket into an 'access all area plus all free food & beverage pass' - so a big YAY for my boss 'yahoo'
> 
> So, here is the line-up of WOW 2013
> here should have been the image of the line-up but TPF acted up on me, so I attached it.
> I'm looking forward to see Public Enemy, The Knife, even Neil Young and a bit Alicia Keys.
> Last year WOW had a free live stream, this year they will be on spotify - check out the WOW homepage.
> 
> Eija has been working for WOW this year, booking artists and gigs. She and Bill will be DJing at the backstage lounge, restaurants, bars and clubs during "StayOutWest", the nightly events after the daily concerts during the festival.
> 31.media.tumblr.com/b28435de955d1ff1fb77a87838ba47eb/tumblr_mr0a7axLA71sq1xajo1_1280.jpg
> 
> ......and "The East" will be shown on Friday, 08/09, 13:00h at Capitol cinema, Göteborg.
> 
> sources for both pics: wayoutwest.se/
> 
> @Zola: this year's WOW will be no retake of last year, I hope 'roflmfao' ......but on the other hand.......even though the conditions are changed, I'm still the old clumsy me: 'graucho'
> 
> @Free: you Aussies are hilarious! Maisie's day out with Lincoln is awesome! LOL



Hej Kay  how to lose sympathy very quickly, I went from, "oh poor Kayleigh, cutting her vacation short, and having to deal with a very difficult client ): to outright envy, 'access all areas' indeed. Hope you have loads of fun and enjoy every single minute  No stumbling this year  Speak to you later, take care &#9829;x




BuckeyeChicago said:


> So little time on screen, but what he did with those *less than five minutes*. I love the scene with Holly's sons.
> 
> I'm wondering if that's not what it is, Warlow's attempt to turn her.
> 
> 'roflmfao'  to the reaction to the Pack. I think the writers were forced to realize that's a dead storyline.
> 
> So no literally running into members of the Swedish Posse this year?



I know, less than 5 minutes! What a 5 minutes they were though. Alex really is an astoundingly good actor.




mik1986 said:


> Hi Zola 'wave'hugs'



Hi Mik  you really are one of the loveliest people and I hope your recovery is going well. &#9829;x




RedTopsy said:


> Just watched True Blood, episode 8.
> First thing: Not enough of Eric/Alex!
> But what he did was very good. Always when he was in a scene it was so interesting.
> His acting is  'tup'
> I can hardly wait for the next episode.  Only two left now for this season. 'sad'
> I hope we will get some sort of close to the relationship between Eric and Sookie, maybe not
> this season but the next or before Alex leaves, because I think he will quit the show before it has ended.
> 
> This photo just because they are so beautiful:
> Alex and Anna (Paquin)
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/ef7932f468c80baaf25b1a10addd378e/tumblr_mr2xf7uBVE1qc7qhdo1_500.png
> 
> photo: queen-haq.tumblr



Definitely not enough Eric/Alex, and I tend to agree and feel that even if he does stay on for season 7 he will not appear on screen for much more than 5 minutes per episode  and    he will be able to have more free time for new and challenging projects 
Thank you for the gorgeous edit too 




Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates and the pretty, ladies. 'smile1'
> Free, those are great.'smile1'
> 
> From an Icelandic Facebook page today:
> 
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/6dg6.jpg/856.imageshack.us/img856/6396/6dg6.jpg
> 
> "Look at these beautiful boys, two players, and vice versa.
> Alexander Skarsgard and Petur Marteinsson show their love for Hammarby Football."
> 
> -KexHostel @ Facebook



Tku for the great fan photo


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hi Mik  you really are one of the loveliest people and I hope your recovery is going well.



Thank you Zola . You are truly lovely yourself


----------



## Zola24

^^ Hiya Mik  I was just about to log off, but I've always got time for 'The Mutual Admiration Society'  Take care &#9829;x

I'll try and find some photos and eta to save boring everyone 






skarsjoy






pbt1






alexanderssskarsbrow






alexanderssskarsbrow


----------



## Santress

More pics/HQs from Alex's photo sessions in Denmark (July 29, 2013).
These are super HQ.  Open in a new tab to view full sized.





(Photographer:  Possibly *ARKIV* for* fyens.dk*/*Newspaq*)





(Photographer:  *ARKIV* for* fyens.dk*/*Newspaq*)





(Photographer:  Possibly *ARKIV* for* fyens.dk*/*Newspaq*)





(Photographer:  *Simon Fals*)









(Photographer:  These look like they're from *Simon Fals* too)

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks Kayleigh!  We'll expect some fab behind the scenes updates with your pass...and I'm sure the music will be well worth it. 

Free, you're killing me with those cutouts!  Love it.

And was he really only on screen five minutes?  Goes to show my fixation on him in the episode.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates and the pretty, ladies.
> Free, those are great.
> 
> Not sure when this was taken but it was uploaded to the Facebook page today (August 6, 2013) of *Kex Hostel*, a hostel/hotel/bed and breakfast in Iceland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Look at these beautiful boys, two players, and vice versa.
> Alexander Skarsgard and Petur Marteinsson show their love for Hammarby Football."
> *
> -*KexHostel* @ Facebook



Where he is, there will always be Hammarby fans. And he will find them.



Zola24 said:


> Right before I start I know that fricking image limit thing is going to drive me crazee!!
> 
> 
> 
> I luv the Lincoln and Maisie cut-out  although has the Alex and Onata image been reversed? (Or whatever the technical term is, as Alex's hair is usually parted on the other side, either that or I really need to get some sleep!) It's still great fun tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hej Kay  how to lose sympathy very quickly, I went from, "oh poor Kayleigh, cutting her vacation short, and having to deal with a very difficult client ): to outright envy, 'access all areas' indeed. Hope you have loads of fun and enjoy every single minute  No stumbling this year  Speak to you later, take care &#9829;x
> 
> 
> I know, less than 5 minutes! What a 5 minutes they were though. Alex really is an astoundingly good actor.
> 
> 
> Hi Mik  you really are one of the loveliest people and I hope your recovery is going well. &#9829;x
> 
> 
> *Definitely not enough Eric/Alex, and I tend to agree and feel that even if he does stay on for season 7 he will not appear on screen for much more than 5 minutes per episode  and    he will be able to have more free time for new and challenging projects *
> Thank you for the gorgeous edit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the great fan photo



I do have to wonder what his role will be in S7. I don't think they'll kill Eric, I really don't. But, it wouldn't surprise me if he does end up in a reduced role, by his choice. 



Santress said:


> *More pics/HQs from Alex's photo sessions in Denmark (July 29, 2013).*
> These are super HQ.  Open in a new tab to view full sized.
> 
> Photographer:  Possibly *ARKIV* for* fyens.dk*/*Newspaq*)
> 
> (Photographer:  *ARKIV* for* fyens.dk*/*Newspaq*)
> 
> (Photographer:  Possibly *ARKIV* for* fyens.dk*/*Newspaq*)
> 
> (Photographer:  *Simon Fals*)
> 
> (Photographer:  These look like they're from *Simon Fals* too)
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



These are wonderful photos, especially the one with the mirrors, though I do wish the photographer (s) had had him smile, he looks all grumpy.
Though with the HQ, you can now count every single blond hair in his scruff.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So Alex might be gainfully employed this fall?

*Alexander Skarsgard, Cameron Monaghan in Talks to Join Meryl Streep in 'The Giver' (Exclusive)*


       Philip Noyce is directing the movie, which stars Jeff Bridges and Brenton Thwaites..

Skarsgard is in talks to play Jonas' father, while Monaghan will play Jonas' best friend Asher.
 Streep is nearing a deal to play the community's Chief Elder, who maintains order in the seemingly utopian society.
 Noyce is directing the adaptation of Lowry's celebrated 1993  children&#8217;s book. The movie has been a passion project for Bridges, who  is producing with Nikki Silver of Tonik Productions. Dylan Sellers and  Julie Rappaport will oversee the project for TWC. Production will start  this fall in South Africa.


http://www.thewrap.com/movies/colum...-may-join-meryl-streep-giver-exclusive-108941


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So Alex might be gainfully employed this fall?
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard, Cameron Monaghan in Talks to Join Meryl Streep in 'The Giver' (Exclusive)*
> 
> 
> Philip Noyce is directing the movie, which stars Jeff Bridges and Brenton Thwaites..
> 
> Skarsgard is in talks to play Jonas' father, while Monaghan will play Jonas' best friend Asher.
> Streep is nearing a deal to play the community's Chief Elder, who maintains order in the seemingly utopian society.
> Noyce is directing the adaptation of Lowry's celebrated 1993  children&#8217;s book. The movie has been a passion project for Bridges, who  is producing with Nikki Silver of Tonik Productions. Dylan Sellers and  Julie Rappaport will oversee the project for TWC. Production will start  this fall in South Africa.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/movies/colum...-may-join-meryl-streep-giver-exclusive-108941



I love Phillip Noyce. He's a great director. I actually met him a few years ago down at Woolloomooloo Wharf in Sydney having dinner on New Year's Eve before the Sydney Harbour fireworks (Paris Hilton was at another table behaving like an a**hole ).  Shared a drink with him and his party (and my hubs), a great big bear of a man. I had to stop myself from fangirling...lol

A director/writer of some great films, Dead Calm, Rabbit Proof Fence, and some landmark Australian tv series in his earlier career, such as The Dismissal and The Cowra Breakout.  

And a movie directed by him and co-starring Askars with Streep and Bridges? Lawd, pass me the smelling salts.


----------



## cate1949

advanced talks - so looks close to a deal and note of course another confirm on Tarzan.  Sure he is happy to work with Streep and Bridges but sounds like a medium role - still good to see him working and on a good project


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love Phillip Noyce. He's a great director. I actually met him a few years ago down at Woolloomooloo Wharf in Sydney having dinner on New Year's Eve before the Sydney Harbour fireworks (Paris Hilton was at another table behaving like an a**hole ).  Shared a drink with him and his party (and my hubs), a great big bear of a man. I had to stop myself from fangirling...lol
> 
> *A director/writer of some great films, Dead Calm, Rabbit Proof Fence, and some landmark Australian tv series in his earlier career, such as The Dismissal and The Cowra Breakout.
> 
> And a movie directed by him and co-starring Askars with Streep and Bridges? Lawd, pass me the smelling salts.
> *



I loved Dead Calm.



cate1949 said:


> advanced talks - so looks close to a deal and note of course another confirm on Tarzan.  Sure he is happy to work with Streep and Bridges *but sounds like a medium role - still good to see him working and on a good project*



Yep, supporting role, and I don't even know what his character is or if he'd even be in scenes with Bridges or Streep (haven't read the book-yet). But still, it sounds good, and hopefully it'll all come together.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Finally a new role!!! 

some info about his character 

Jonas&#8217;s father - A mild-mannered, tenderhearted Nurturer who works with infants. He is very sweet with his two children. He enjoys his job and takes it very seriously, constantly trying to nurture children who will stay alive until the Ceremony of Names. However, even if he is attached to a child, he will release it if that seems to be the best decision. He has an affectionate, playful relationship with his two children, usually referring to them by silly nicknames, and he likes playing childish games with the children he nurtures. 


If he is working with kids again my ovaries will burst. I only just survived him filming WMK


----------



## scaredsquirrel

After ripping all the humans to shreds in TB, Alex probably needs another sweet, unassuming guy role.  Good cast, but does it seem like a lot of movies coming up are dystopian/alternate societies?


----------



## cate1949

dystopian films are the thing now - supposedly they reflect our fears - economic meltdown - pandemics - climate change etc. and the H Wood studio hope to cash in on that.  The Giver has a kind of Hunger Games vibe too - young hero etc.   I would think there is a limit to how much of this bleak stuff people want to see. 

I see this as being attractive to him because of who he gets to work with.  I really do think at this point in his career - he has earned those leading man roles and this does not sound like such a role.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> After ripping all the humans to shreds in TB, Alex probably needs another sweet, unassuming guy role.  Good cast, *but does it seem like a lot of movies coming up are dystopian/alternate societies?*





cate1949 said:


> dystopian films are the thing now - supposedly they reflect our fears - economic meltdown - pandemics - climate change etc. a*nd the H Wood studio hope to cash in on that.  *The Giver has a kind of Hunger Games vibe too - young hero etc.   I would think there is a limit to how much of this bleak stuff people want to see.
> 
> I see this as being attractive to him because of who he gets to work with.  I really do think at this point in his career - *he has earned those leading man roles and this does not sound like such a role.*



The Giver is 20 years old, but now the YA dystopian genre has shown to be successful with the Hunger Games. So I suspect that helped this one finally get going.

Well, Tarzan is supposed to happen next spring, that'll be his first real HW leading role.
But I'd say in HW's eyes he's not yet 'earned' it, he still has to show that he can help put people in seats. I think they're more willing to take a chance with him, but he's still not there yet.
And I think that while he wants to try more leading roles, he's fine with taking interesting ones, leading or supporting or character or whatever.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex at an outdoor gym today (August 7, 2013).
Remember when we used to get weekly gym pics?

Original:





Alex:





Bigger and brighter:





(Source:  *petersinstaworld * @ instagr.am + some edits by me)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## cate1949

he looks as if he has an impressive looking bruise on his leg


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Stealth shot of Alex at an outdoor gym today (August 7, 2013).
> Remember when we used to get weekly gym pics?
> 
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger and brighter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *petersinstaworld * @ instagr.am + some edits by me)



It's sort of a creepy stalker shot but... arm porn!



cate1949 said:


> he looks as if he has an impressive looking bruise on his leg



Not a bruise, that's his tattoo.

Apparently the role/character Alex is in talks for is a Nurturer, good with children. If they were impressed by Alex's roles in thinking of him for this, I'm presuming it was more along the lines of What Maisie Knew, than this scene:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Another from Iceland:





"The brilliance of this photo is that both the heart and the spleen of Kex are on it. Imagine the coincidence."

-*KexHostel *@ Facebook


----------



## cate1949

it is closer to his knee not his calf where the tattoo is - could just be the light

I read The Giver a very long time ago - but as I recall - and not to be spoilerish - it is not so cuddly a world and the role AS has seems cuddly but - not really WMK -


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Pretty sure that's the tattoo. It's how most people identified him in the photo in the first place


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> it is closer to his knee not his calf where the tattoo is - could just be the light
> 
> I read The Giver a very long time ago - but as I recall - and not to be spoilerish - it is not so cuddly a world and the role AS has seems cuddly but - not really WMK -



Above the tat? I think it's the light on his knee, if that's the site you mean.

As for the proposed role, from what I've read of synopsis, I haven't read the book yet, the first impression is of nuturing, so initially something more in line of WMK.

Reasons why I like HQ pics of Alex, it's all in the little details that you pick up:








crop from bldskr tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A flashback: Behind the Scenes of True Blood - Season 1














*Source:* trueblood-online.com


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^ what I love about those pics is that even in rehearsal in S1, a) they made Steve wear the awful sideburns and b) Skars had to wig up.  Love how bored everyone looks..

And btw, love outdoor Skars.  In the US, back in the 70s and 80s, they installed those outdoor fitness courses, I think they called them "parcourses". And they were tied into Evian at one point. You still see them, no one really takes them seriously.  Santress, you are so right, but we used to complain, sigh, about his Equinox runs.  What were we thinking?!


----------



## NY_Mami

So is Ellen Paige pregnant or not pregnant by my Vanilla Abyss???...


----------



## scaredsquirrel

NY_Mami said:


> So is Ellen Paige pregnant or not pregnant by my Vanilla Abyss???...



Bwahahaha - no, but love you for reminding us.  He's still free to be Midori king when needed....


----------



## cate1949

Buckeye - he has to deal with "deficient" children in a less than cuddly way - the book is very controversial as a read for kids - I wonder how this 20 something actor is going to play a 12 year old?


----------



## cate1949

LOL - just picked up the "little detail" -


----------



## FreeSpirit71

EW Teases True Blood Season Finale
August 7, 2013



> This week&#8217;s edition of Entertainment Weekly will hit the stands this Friday, but as a digital subscriber I get to read it a day earlier. Which is both a blessing and a curse this time, since I have an extra day to speculate on their tease of the True Blood Season 6 finale.
> 
> And we all know, speculating alone is no fun&#8230; So I&#8217;m going to share it with all of you.
> 
> But be warned, with as little as they say&#8230; There be spoilers ahead
> 
> But before we get to the good finale stuff, our Sookie gets a nod on their sound bites segment for her thoughts on eternity and dating. Way to go Sook!








Source: EW via ericandsookielovers


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> Buckeye - he has to deal with "deficient" children in a less than cuddly way - the book is very controversial as a read for kids - I wonder how this 20 something actor is going to play a 12 year old?



Reading some of the comments regarding the casting of Jonas, there is thought they might age up, instead of 12, he'd be mid teens. The actor looks young, but not tween young.

There was complaining about the casting of Jonas. I haven't read the book yet, so I can't yet whine about how they're ruining the book by the casting choices. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> EW Teases True Blood Season Finale
> August 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: EW via ericandsookielovers



This season Eric has had only one shirtless scene and no sex scenes, correct? But something tells me we're not going to get full frontal Alex. A sex scene with Alcide? Warlow? Bill? Jason? Lafayette? 

And they're going to redeem Bill, aren't they?

And a time jump? Well, it's about time they leave 2009.
Let's do the time warp again!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah...I think they are going for the titilation factor by teasing in their marketing that they will "Free Willy" (or in his case "Free the Blue Whale").

A time jump will help get the Bon Temps-centric storylines a headstart and that's not a bad thing.

Oh man. Cue Law & Order sound effect re: Bill. Because of course.. Though he has had some great scenes.....


----------



## a_sussan

Detail   sorry, lost me or I don't get it.


----------



## RedTopsy

Great news about Alex possible new filmproject.  
Not officially confirmed yet though.
Good for him to work with those very famous,  well respected actors, Streep and Bridges. 
The Giver seems interesting from what I´ve read about it.
It´s not a leadrole but that could also be good because he has the Tarzanfilm (hopefully) coming up later in wich he will be the leadactor and that will be a very huge filmproject.  
He could be good with a smaller project in between Tarzan and maybe also True Blood and yet with a high profile because of the stars/actors in the film. 

About True Blood:
Interesting tease from showrunner Buckner.  
An upcoming sexy scene for Eric. "Something for the ladies and the gay men".  
Wich one of the ladies will he be sexy with?  A new love interest?   
Full frontal nudity?   (but I don´t think so)   
I can hardly wait to see.


Very nice fitting jeans for Alex.  
(from season 5)







switchbladekiller.tumblr


----------



## mik1986

Just a quick drive-by wave . Hope everyone is well


----------



## cate1949

a sussan - in the photo - a bit of Alex's butt is hanging out - as well as a show of his underwear - look carefully!  At first glance I did not see it either - was distracted by the watch and arm - but Buckeye has a better eye than me (of she is more atuned to uhh - anatomy) and caught it for us.


----------



## Santress

From the *Way Out West Festival* today (August 8, 2013):





(Source:  *malinovski* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * jessyengberg* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *corneliapilberger* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BagBerry13

^^That's a "musical sandwich" I could get used to. Pelle and Anders are hanging out together again. I lurv it!!!


----------



## a_sussan

*cate1949*, ok thanks, I saw that


----------



## Santress

(Source: *granbergsara* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah...I think they are going for the titilation factor by teasing in their marketing that they will "Free Willy" (or in his case "Free the Blue Whale").
> 
> *A time jump will help get the Bon Temps-centric storylines a headstart and that's not a bad thing.*
> 
> Oh man. Cue Law & Order sound effect re: Bill. Because of course.. Though he has had some great scenes.....



I'm wondering if the titillating Alex scene is after the time jump, because he's a little busy with other things to get in some sexytimes with Willa/Sookie/Alcide/Warlow/Niall/random strangers.



cate1949 said:


> a sussan - in the photo - a bit of Alex's butt is hanging out - as well as a show of his underwear - look carefully!  At first glance I did not see it either - was distracted by the watch and arm - *caught it for  but Buckeye has a better eye than me (of she is more atuned to uhh - anatomy) andus.*



Hah!  

I hadn't looked at the HQ for that one, but the bldsckr Tumblr caught it, apparently it was the first thing she noticed!  I would have gone for the blond arm hair and the time on his watch, then noticed the underwear and peek of skin.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Am assuming our Sweden peeps can confirm, but it must be freezing, or as usual, Alex is randomly dressed for weather other people aren't experiencing. He looks ready to head back to the arctic circle.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> From the *Way Out West Festival* today (August 8, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *malinovski* @ instagr.am)




Pelle Almqvist, the singer for The Hives, with Alex in the top pic.   

It´s very rainy weather in Göteborg.  :rain:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Bag & Red.

More:





Hanging around with Skarsgård and Julia Lundin

-*LinneaKvarnlid* @ twitter

The guy on the right looks like Ulrich von der Esch.  The girl reminds me of Eija but seems too tall.





(Source:  *lottabrattin* @ instagr.am)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos Santress, agree BB, re the muso sandwich 

I'm excited for Episode 9. The second last episode of each season is usually where the most action happens. The last episode usually deals with the aftermath and some vague setting up for the next season.

The kicker is that I'll be out of town and unable to watch it for a good three days


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> Pelle Almqvist, the singer for The Hives, with Alex in the top pic.
> 
> It´s very rainy weather in Göteborg.  :rain:



Thank you *Topsy*, I had torn my hair about him, because I recognized him but I couldn't remember his name. 

And it's seams like it rains in all of Sweden, it rains here too, and I'm going to Bryan Ferry tomorrow at Botanical Garden here in Uppsala so I really hope it doesn't rain then.

And thank you Santress for all the great pics!


----------



## Santress

^yw, ladies.  We've gotten a nice set of pics from today despite the rain.

More:





(Source: * mickano* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * fannyalgenas* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *kaffekokarkock* @ twitter)


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Topsy*, I had torn my hair about him, because I recognized him but I couldn't remember his name.
> 
> And it's seams like it rains in all of Sweden, it rains here too, and I'm going to Bryan Ferry tomorrow at Botanical Garden here in Uppsala so I really hope it doesn't rain then.
> 
> And thank you Santress for all the great pics!



Varsågod.  (You´re welcome)   

It would be great to see Bryan Ferry at concert.  I´m a little envious.   

Thanks to Santress for the pics!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I keep forgetting to post these and the season is almost over but Meredith Woerner @ io9 has posted her recap, as usual with all the hilarious Pro's and Con's.

http://io9.com/watch-true-bloods-girl-fight-that-will-live-in-our-hea-1033082021


----------



## a_sussan

Is it just me but have anyone else noticed that Alex rarely smiles on the fan pics now. A bit tired of being photographed where ever he goes maybe or to much to think about?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *From the Way Out West Festival today (August 8, 2013):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *malinovski* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> (Source: * jessyengberg* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *corneliapilberger* @ instagr.am)



The top pic, the man in the middle background looks like he's borrowed Alex's black cap in is wearing it in the same off-kilter way.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Am assuming our Sweden peeps can confirm, but it must be freezing, or as usual, Alex is randomly dressed for weather other people aren't experiencing. He looks ready to head back to the arctic circle.



He brings with him his own climate zones.

And apparently when you're not here, you're mugging strangers and taking selfies?


from CuteOverload:

http://cuteoverload.com/2013/08/05/the-last-squirrel-on-earth/



Santress said:


> Thanks, Bag & Red.
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging around with Skarsgård and Julia Lundin
> 
> -*LinneaKvarnlid* @ twitter
> 
> The guy on the right looks like Ulrich von der Esch.  The girl reminds me of Eija but seems too tall.
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *lottabrattin* @ instagr.am)



I note that the one pic in which he's smiling is the one with a beer in it, even though it's not his.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I note that the one pic in which he's smiling is the one with a beer in it, even though it's not his.



:lolots:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Is it just me but have anyone else noticed that Alex rarely smiles on the fan pics now. A bit tired of being photographed where ever he goes maybe or to much to think about?



I'd noticed it on Sunday, but perhaps it was just because Hammarby lost. And yesterday as well, that's why I mentioned the only pic he seemed to be smiling in was the one with the beer in it.

However, there are pics coming from today's WoW that show him smiling. It's also sunny there right now apparently. So maybe it was just the lack of sun that was leading to the not smiling thing.

Something I completely understand-it's been quite overcast (and way too freaking humid) here for a few days and everyone is sort of grumpy.

And I believe today is Bill's birthday.


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Way Out West* today (August 9, 2013):





(Source:  *itsemmav* @ twitter)





(Source: * rebscorner* @ twitter)





(Source:  *ceciliatenje* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *MisguidedAstrid* twiter)





"Quality time with Skarsgård."

-*Liinnea*c @ twitter


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

....just a quick drive-by 'Hej' 

WOW is as awesome as always!.......even though the weather was lousy yesterday - big bummer: someone from Neil Young's Band had an accident so the gig was canceled.


Today I was at the Capitol cinema to see 'The East' - really good movie.
Alex was there, talking to Svante Tidholm and the audience about the movie. 

....now off to party on


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the report, Kayleigh.
Sounds like a lot of fun.

From today's screening of *The East *at *Way Out West* (August 9, 2013):



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> .---attached images



(Source:*  jangoransson* @ instagram via *Filminstitutet* twitter)




]

(Source:  *neakemp* @ instagr.am)






(Source:  *christianlundmark* @ instagr.am)





"Göteborg is now my favorite city."
*
*-majatriceratops @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

An article about today's (August 9, 2013) screening:

*Alexander Skarsgård surprised audiences at Way Out West*





Google translation + a little clean-up:

After the screening of Alexander Skarsgård's new film The East Alexander himself unexpectedly popped up to meet audiences and tell you more about the movie.It was popular. Alexander was in great spirits at the festival that he likes a lot. He told me about several bands that he wanted to try to see later in the day.

- "Giorgio Moroder is awesome! Haim is a good band, Local Natives, Grimes, a young girl from Canada which I think is really good, Hakan course and The Knife."

The film's director Zal Batmanglij have with small means succeeded in making the acclaimed film Another Earth. He is also involved in the movie The East with Brit Marling screenwriter. Both are interesting young talents like Alexander that he liked to hang out with during filming in a small town in the state of Louisiana.

"She is incredibly talented as an actress and screenwriter. Just 24. I know people in Hollywood respect her enormously."

- "The incidents in the film are real stories. All of that is true. The group, however, is fictitious. It's really fun because the film creates interesting discussions. People get involved."

The American terrorist group Weather Underground who were active in the 70's inspired some of Alexander's role. How far can you go in a protest to create a change, is one of the questions that the film raises.

- "We are grateful to Fox Searchlight for trusting Zal and Brit and lettingus do our thing and funding this idea."

Alexander also recorded a greeting in place by audiences for his friend and the film's director Zal.

- "Because I think Way Out West is damn good, I talked about the festival director Zal. He has a brother who plays in the band Vampire Weekend. He liked the name Gothenburg so much that he wants to make a movie called Gothenburg."

Way Out West this year has an impressive movie showtimes with some thirty films. Several of these are major premieres such as Monica Z and Fast Cash: Life deluxe . The films will be shown on Hagabion, Mountain King and Capitol. It is also possible in a small tent inside Slottskogen to see some of the films.

(Source: * Bio.nu* via *bio_nu* twitter)

http://www.bio.nu/2013/alexander-skarsgard-overraskade-biopubliken-pa-way-out-west/

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/bio_nu/status/365839679616065536

Another fan pic from today:





(Source: *aciraeiring* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Yeah he's smiling  

We are having sunshine in Uppsala too  quite nice after having most of the morning and day grey and raining. Now it seems too be better weather and that is great because I'm soon of to see Bryan Ferry. So bye for now and see you later


----------



## Santress

^That is good to hear, a_sussan.
Have fun! 

UK Poster for *What Maisie Knew*:





(Source:  *IFI_Dub* @ twitter)


----------



## Santress

More from today (August 9, 2013):





(Source: * louisehovensjo* @ instagr.am)

Original:





Alex + Bigger & Brighter:





(Source: *mivosy* @ instagr.am)

Video:

_I was right behind Askars at the Grimes show _

http://sunsated.tumblr.com/post/57805780351/i-was-right-behind-askars-at-the-grimes-show-d


----------



## Ms Kiah

Great pics Santress! 

He was actually much more graceful in that video than I expected. I wish it was longer.

I thought there would have been more floppy-hair-as-drinking-increases pics from yesterday.  Hopefully there will be some from today unless he wised up and started to do the "VIP'ing no pics allowed while I'm partying" mode. 

I'm ready for some Birthday Hug pics with Bill.


----------



## a_sussan

Stephen's birthday is in the 11th of October   Or do you mean Bill as the character?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Stephen's birthday is in the 11th of October   Or do you mean Bill as the character?



Bill Skarsgård


----------



## Santress

Yep, Bill turned 23 today.
Happy Birthday, Bill!





(Graphic:  *BillSkarsgardBr* tumblr)

More:





(Source:  *anderssonjoakim* @ instagr.am)





(Source: *nmalmsten* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *ilvanac* @  instagr.am)





(Source: *disaellen* @ twitter)





"Boys! Josef, Ludvig and Alex."

-*daniela_hv* @ instagr.am





(Source:  *pappapop* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry totally forgot about Bill (the brother) because I was thinking about Bill/Stephen... LOL..  sorry!

Happy Birthday to Bill


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ You're probably the only one here that goes to Bill Compton rather than Bill Skarsgard when a Bill is mentioned... (to paraphrase Seinfeld - not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## Santress

More from today, *Way Out West*, Day 2 (August 9, 2013):





"I MET ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD TODAY!!!! LIKE WHAT?

He&#8217;s so handsome I wanna die!"

-*bluewhiteheart* @ twitter





"Not only VIP, but VIP VIP at Way Out West with # Skarsgård."

-*richrubarth* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

Hi *Mik*  tks for the drive-by. *a-sussan* hope you enjoy/(ed) the Bryan Ferry concert, and *Kayleigh*  I knew you'd be having fun at WoW, look after yourself, see you soon  Tku *everyone* for all the news and *Santress* for all the fan pix. Alex is looking mighty fine and seems to be having a blast 







0pale


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the collage, Zola.





"Viewing Haim with Alexander Skarsgård."

-*elina0808* @ instagr.am


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> Yep, Bill turned 23 today.
> Happy Birthday, Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Graphic:  *BillSkarsgardBr* tumblr)
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *anderssonjoakim* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *nmalmsten* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *ilvanac* @  instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *disaellen* @ twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Boys! Josef, Ludvig and Alex."
> 
> -*daniela_hv* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *pappapop* @ instagr.am)


That girl is treading on dangerous territory, holding onto all the beers.  No wonder she has the boys circling...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lots of photos from WOW coming in - he's a popular man.

I was just reading an article and this advertising for WMK popped up - they are giving this a really good push here in regards to marketing.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank everyone for all the great pics! :urock: 

And yesterdays concert was awesome and the weather cleared up and became sunny and warm 

Is it just me that like Alex hair from behind *sigh*..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Birthday to Zola and Buckeye!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday to Zola and Buckeye!!


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Happy Birthday to Zola and Buckeye! 'drinkup'
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/8953308f87cdb228d0cf158ced6501ff/tumblr_mh7azssq0G1qmycw5o1_500.gif
> 
> i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s412/photostuff10/alexbd_zps393458e7.jpg
> 
> media.tumblr.com/9aa0b44eec79305e73de67c3a7866c9b/tumblr_inline_mfhpvqURXg1qzsq3z.gif
> 
> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4b6xaixjJ1rsw1exo1_500.jpg
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/0f3794bc5a7e34a240b952490ee8e01a/tumblr_mqcpig4hwy1s58le6o1_500.gif



Thank you so much, I actually squeed at the msg from Alex  tku I love it  I'll be keeping that in my forever file  and yes, only just legal  :giggles:




a_sussan said:


> Happy Birthday to Zola and Buckeye!!
> 
> s120.photobucket.com/user/a_sussan/media/Pic%20and%20Gifs/haumlmta.jpg.html/i120.photobucket.com/albums/o185/a_sussan/Pic%20and%20Gifs/haumlmta.jpg



Thank you for the birthday wishes, and the cake  I'm also glad you enjoyed the Bryan Ferry concert and no, it's not just you that enjoys Alex's hair from behind 


*Buckeye*, wishing my tpf bh twin a very happy birthday too 





sistersinskarsgard




scaredsquirrel said:


> That girl is treading on dangerous territory, holding onto all the beers.  No wonder she has the boys circling...



Oh Squirrel, I never even noticed, I was so busy gazing at the SkarsSecretSmile  now I can see it's a 'hurry up and get that picture taken so I can get a beer smile' (;


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the great pics and info everyone  
and to a_sussan: I also like Alex hair from behind.  

Happy Birthday to Zola and Buckeye!  artyhat:
I send you a birthdaysmile from Alex with this gif.


----------



## Santress

Happy Birthday, Zola & Buckeye!





More from yesterday (August 9, 2013):





(Source:  *jesnil0910* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *annakornelia* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *StaafJulia* @ twitter)

An article about Alex hanging out with Håkan Hellström.
The translation is very choppy.  Here is an excerpt:

*Håkan celebrated super grade with Alexander Skarsgård*









Håkan Hellström performed a classical concert in the Castle Forest last night&#8230;

Swedish Hollywood star Alexander Skarsgard was one of many celebrities who dug into the concert. At a VIP balcony above the mixing desk five feet into the air cleared, he was with his actor colleague Cecilia Forss.

Even out in the audience, it was tight with celebrities. Alexander&#8217;s little brother Bill Skarsgard danced with Adam Lundgren, who plays the lead role in Håkan Hellström movie &#8220;Feel no sorrow.&#8221; 

"We&#8217;ve had so much fun"

After extra numbers of celebs partied away at VIP area at Villa Belparc.

Josef Fares toasted with Alexander Skarsgård and Snabba Cash actor Matias Varela.

And Alexander Skarsgard and his brother Bill were among those who quickly scampered to Håkan Hellström at the exclusive VIP area.
- It was great fun. We&#8217;ve had so much fun in there, says Håkan Hellström, before continuing into the Gothenburg night for further celebration.

(Source:  *nyhetssida.se* via *Nyhetssida *twitter)

http://www.nyhetssida.se/wp-viewer/...n-firade-superbetyget-med-alexander-skarsgard

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/Nyhetssida/status/366131079893094400


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy Birthday Zola and Buckeye!,artyhat:

Hope it's a fabulous day where Skars will bless you with another shot of his underwear showing or his 1000 yard drunk stare.  Party!!!


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for all the great pics and info everyone  'smile1'
> and to a_sussan: I also like Alex hair from behind.  'p'
> 
> Happy Birthday to Zola and Buckeye!  'partyhat'
> I send you a birthdaysmile from Alex with this gif.
> 
> /media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyg6wis8rm1r2k2p9.gif



Thank you for the SkarsSmile, that is a lovely gif 





ajeff




Santress said:


> Happy Birthday, Zola & Buckeye! 'smile1'
> 
> /imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/pfj3.jpg/]
> img27.imageshack.us/img27/1199/pfj3.jpg



Thank you for the cake  and all the great fan pix  and the translated article 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy Birthday Zola and Buckeye!,'woohoo'balloon'partyhat'drinks'
> 
> Hope it's a fabulous day where Skars will bless you with another shot of his underwear showing or his 1000 yard drunk stare.  Party!!!



Tku very much Squirrel  I'd settle for another underwear shot although the 1000 yard drunk stare sounds fun too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy birthday to Zola!!! (and my niece)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I'm presuming that we'll both get more SkarsPics for presents. 

Off to find out how much chocolate I can eat without lapsing into a coma.


----------



## Santress

A pic for the birthday ladies from today's *Way Out West Festival *(August 10, 2013):





(Source:  *Semonthy* @ twitter)

Another from yesterday (August 9, 2013):





(Source: *viktorbertilson* @ twitter)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> A pic for the birthday ladies from today's *Way Out West Festival *(August 10, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Semonthy* @ twitter)



Aw, he wore a clingy t-shirt just for us!  
I note that Goteborg's weather appears to be the same as mine. Sun, where is the sun?


----------



## a_sussan

The sun is here in Uppsala and have been all day.


----------



## Santress

More from today (August 10, 2013):





(Source:  *hanneybunny* @ instagr,am)





(Source: *saaamhil* @ instagr,am)


----------



## Santress

More from today (August 10, 2013).
Very pretty girls.





(Source:  *rebeccawehage* @  instagr.am)





(Source:  *petesux* @ instagr.am)


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

.....it's almost midnight over here in Göteborg but I made it in time to say

*a very happy Birthday to Zola & Buckeye!*​
All the best to both of you and I hope you have/had a good one!  & 

Here is a typical Swedish Princess Cake for you......but if you prefer something more savory, take a bite or two of these Smörgåstårta!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola and Buckeye....Happy birthday lovely ladies! Hope you have both had a fabulous day :tispy:


----------



## Santress

Nice cakes, ladies.

More Alex from *Way Out West*:

Day 2 (August 9, 2013):





(Source:  *shadikeshvari* @ instagr.am)

Day 3 (August 10, 2013):





(Source: * wiilmajosefina* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * skiv3r* @ twitter)





(Source:  *byrstabettan* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * jwiechel *@ twitter)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> .....it's almost midnight over here in Göteborg but I made it in time to say
> 
> *a very happy Birthday to Zola & Buckeye!*​
> 
> All the best to both of you and I hope you have/had a good one!  &
> 
> *Here is a typical Swedish Princess Cake for you..*....but if you prefer something more savory, take a bite or two of these Smörgåstårta!



Reading about Princess cake, I do not understand why I didn't have some when I was in Sweden. Sounds tasty.



MooCowmoo said:


> Zola and Buckeye....Happy birthday lovely ladies! Hope you have both had a fabulous day :tispy:



Grumpy Cat!  That's me the last 24 hours, I'm trying to spend my long weekend cleaning areas of my apartment that apparently haven't been cleaned since the Bronze Age. I'm pretty sure the dust bunnies have animated themselves.



Santress said:


> Nice cakes, ladies.
> 
> More Alex from *Way Out West*:
> 
> Day 2 (August 9, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *shadikeshvari* @ instagr.am)
> 
> Day 3 (August 10, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * wiilmajosefina* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * skiv3r* @ twitter)
> 
> (Source:  *byrstabettan* @ instagr.am)
> 
> (Source: * jwiechel *@ twitter)



You can tell he's at the end of a long music festival-the hair, the eye bags, etc. He does make sure to do as much in those three days as he can on as little sleep as he can get away with.


----------



## cate1949

what a site - not only do we get great pics of AS (thank you Santress) but great birthday cake suggestions!  Happy belated Birthday Zola and Buckeye - very best wishes!

AS lookin a bit ragged -


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> A pic for the birthday ladies from today's Way Out West Festival (August 10, 2013):



Tku very much for the special birthday photo. That is a clingy t-shirt  Buckeye and I approve 

Tku too for all the fan pix, with all their different accreditations, we do appreciate the extra time and effort this takes 




a_sussan said:


> The sun is here in Uppsala and have been all day. 'cool'



You'll have to share that sun around  'cos it's been grey all day here too 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> .....it's almost midnight over here in Göteborg but I made it in time to say
> 
> *a very happy Birthday to Zola & Buckeye!*​
> All the best to both of you and I hope you have/had a good one!
> 
> Here is a typical Swedish Princess Cake for you......but if you prefer something more savory, take a bite or two of these Smörgåstårta!



Kayleigh  tku, I don't know what to say except I don't want you rushing anywhere until you are fully recovered, however edible gifts are always welcome  Anything called Swedish Princess Cake can only be wonderful, and the Smörgåstårta looks delicious too. Thank you so much  Please take care and look after yourself. See you soon &#9829;x


And I'm going to have to make another post 'cos I can't debug and write what I want with the 8 image limit - grrr!


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Happy Birthday Zola and Buckeye!!!!


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Zola and Buckeye....Happy birthday lovely ladies! Hope you have both had a fabulous day



Moo  Tku for the birthday wishes and delicious cake too 

I hope everything's going well for you and hope you are able to enjoy as relaxing and as carefree summer as possible. Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Reading about Princess cake, I do not understand why I didn't have some when I was in Sweden. Sounds tasty.
> 
> Grumpy Cat!  That's me the last 24 hours, I'm trying to spend my long weekend cleaning areas of my apartment that apparently haven't been cleaned since the Bronze Age. I'm pretty sure the dust bunnies have animated themselves.
> 
> You can tell he's at the end of a long music festival-the hair, the eye bags, etc. He does make sure to do as much in those three days as he can on as little sleep as he can get away with.



Thank you for the birthday wishes, right back at you 

Alex's powers of recovery are amazing as he does seem to party hard and then soon returns to his usual luscious self. That must be one 'bad' painting in his attic :wondering

And I am pleased he has looked so happy and relaxed at WoW this year. Tanned and blond Skars is my favourite Skars 




cate1949 said:


> what a site - not only do we get great pics of AS (thank you Santress) but great birthday cake suggestions!  Happy belated Birthday Zola and Buckeye - very best wishes!
> 
> AS lookin a bit ragged -



Tku for the birthday wishes 

Yes Alex does looked a bit ragged but he'll soon recover 


------------------


*@ SydneyGirl* Thank you for the birthday wishes too, 'cheers'


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all great pic and I agree on the clingy t-shirt, me like   And I know where that pic is taken    it's taken on "Drottningtorget" just beside the hotel Eggers and train station. 

And there is a little sunshine here right now, but I heard it might rain later   but at least it's warm. Ha a nice Sunday everyone and take care!


----------



## Santress

This was uploaded today (August 11, 2013):





"Just a normal day at workwith Alexander Skarsgård."

-*lalla993* @ instagr.am


----------



## Ms Kiah

Back up! What am I seeing?! I don't know what the P stands for but I'm just shocked that he finally has _some kind of logo _instead of his normal plain black hat.


----------



## Santress

Another from yesterday (August 10, 2013, *Way Out West Festival*):





(Source:  *wiilmajosefina *@ instagr.am)


----------



## RedTopsy

Have to post this photo of Alex. 
I think the photo was taken for some interview, not so long ago.
Can´t remember wich one though.

Just look at his eyes, ...sigh... 








photo: alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Back up! What am I seeing?! I don't know what the P stands for but I'm just shocked that he finally has _some kind of logo _instead of his normal plain black hat.



I don't know what the P stands for either, but it's really weird seeing him wearing a hat with a logo. It's as the earth has been stood on its axis 



RedTopsy said:


> Have to post this photo of Alex.
> I think the photo was taken for some interview, not so long ago.
> Can´t remember wich one though.
> 
> Just look at his eyes, ...sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo: alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr



It was the NYC premiere of The East, back in May.


----------



## Santress

More from *Way Out West*, Day 1 (August 8, 2013):





(Source:   *rebeccawehage* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *jjulialundin* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *tinaellings *@ instagr.am)


----------



## Santress

Another from *Way Out West*.
These look like Day 2 (August 9, 2013) clothes:






(Source:  *evrenasik* @ instagr.am)


----------



## VampFan

Instead of "life matters" they should have named this ep Family Matters. Except for McMillzz, so sad. And WTF, Eric?

Happy Belated Birthday, Buckeye and Zola from a member of your tpf family.  Hope it was good.

Santress, thanks for all the WoW pics.


----------



## cate1949

wow -


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

And the Tumblr freakout begins.

Alex looked great in this episode, and had some great scenes/lines.


----------



## cate1949

when is it officially okay to discuss this and avoid spoilers for others?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> when is it officially okay to discuss this and avoid spoilers for others?



Preface it with giant SPOILERS. 

If we get too off the topic of Alex, TPF does have a TB forum

http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/true-blood-season-6-a-823432-15.html


----------



## SarahNicole1984

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Here is a typical Swedish Princess Cake for you......but if you prefer something more savory, take a bite or two of these Smörgåstårta!



How have I never heard of these before??! *Plans trip to Sweden*


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And the Tumblr freakout begins.
> 
> Alex looked great in this episode, and had some great scenes/lines.


 
It's so silly. I can't believe anyone is in a panic over it.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Keeping to non-spoilering (I try to give it a day before getting specific), agree, Alex had great scenes and lines.  Especially with Ryan, that made me laugh.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> It's so silly. I can't believe anyone is in a panic over it.



Oh, but they are!  And at least promotion-wise, TB is playing with that, knowing people will be freaking out/talking about.  And that's what they want.

ETA: I think they should have a whole Jason/Eric episode.

ETA: I also think this episode showed, once again, that Alex really needs to do a comedy. And that he's got the most expressive face.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh, it's going to be an exciting finale next Sunday, and I agree with you *Buckeye*, Alex would do really great in a comedy.  Thank you *Santress* for the pics  
Agree *SS*, about Eric and Jason together, they are funny when they get the chance together.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Just finished watching What Maisie Knew. I knew that it had been mentioned in reviews, but his ability to physical convey his character is quite good. Lincoln's bearing is so very different from Eric's swagger - especially Eric's swagger in yesterday's episode.

Also, I want to adopt Onata Aprile.

SPOILER

As for the end of Ep. 9, I imagine Eric popping in the earbuds and cranking Iron Maiden's Flight of Icarus while dayflying, looking for some sort day spa/buddhist retreat so he can clean up, meditate on everything and then maybe return to Louisiana.


----------



## cate1949

well I said this before - I think the "Tarzan" commitment means at best that AS does one more TB season - and appears only briefly during that season - or it means  he is already out.  No way he can fully commit to TB when he has Tarzan starting shooting in May.  I love the Eric character - to my mind he makes that show - keeps it from becoming pure soapy camp.  But what seems interesting to me is that AS is now going through a big transition in his career and therefore his life.  Either now or next season he is likely to leave TB especially if Tarzan hits big.  So all sorts of goodbyes would occur - and all sorts of new options open up.  As he said in the Danish interview - he may even move to NYC or London.  That seems exciting for him - but also a big change.

Buckeye - I had the same reaction to WMK - throughout the film he slouches - which conveys a whole lot about his character.  And that blink he does  with Pam at the end of TB - really masterfully conveys a whole boat load of emotion in that one gesture.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> well I said this before - I think the "Tarzan" commitment means at *best that AS does one more TB season* - and appears only briefly during that season - or it means  he is already out.  No way he can fully commit to TB when he has Tarzan starting shooting in May.  I love the Eric character - to my mind he makes that show - keeps it from becoming pure soapy camp.  But what seems interesting to me is that AS is now going through a big transition in his career and therefore his life.  Either now or next season he is likely to leave TB especially if Tarzan hits big.  So all sorts of goodbyes would occur - and all sorts of new options open up. * As he said in the Danish interview - he may even move to NYC or London.  *That seems exciting for him - but also a big change.
> 
> Buckeye - I had the same reaction to WMK - throughout the film he slouches - which conveys a whole lot about his character.  *And that blink he does  with Pam at the end of TB - really masterfully conveys a whole boat load of emotion in that one gesture.*



I agree that this S7 is probably his last season*, if not the last season for TB. But as Tarzan hasn't been officially greenlighted, and the filming schedule for TB set, we don't know how much, if any, overlap there will be.

He didn't say he was leaving LA and moving to NYC or Europe, the interviewer took some creative liberties with interpreting some of Alex's answers/non-answers, and not just for his future home.

He's always been good with his expressions, but this episode he was especially good.

*I do not think he's leaving after this season, this episode's ending notwithstanding. But then, we won't know until Sunday. At which point, we'll probably be even more confused.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'm pretty sure we now know what the "treat for the ladies and the gay guys" Bruckner mentioned is going to be in the finale involving Alex.  Oh Jason.  

Yes, will be interesting what they think they are setting up for next season and who will play large in it.  Maybe they will get aggressive and start eliminating characters early next season so Alex won't work a full turn - he'll no doubt be on it, but I can't believe they think there could be a Season 8.  this one was much better than last season, though, so hats off (or two fangs dropped or whatever you say about a vampire show)


----------



## cate1949

of course it could be a ploy to create suspense for the next season - but to me there is a vibe about his remarks, behavior lately - that says "moving on".

What will Micmac be doing now?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> of course it could be a ploy to create suspense for the next season - but to me there is a vibe about his remarks, behavior lately - that says "moving on".
> 
> What will Micmac be doing now?



I don't rule out that this is it for Eric, since I'd hoped until recently that S6 would be the end of TB and everyone, not just Alex, could move on.

As for MicMac, he's still involved with the TB comics, among other things:

*"Did Alexander Skarsgard do anything special for you?*
He gave me a very personal sendoff in the gag reel, which nobody but  cast and crew saw. It was somewhat inappropriate and somewhat hilarious,  but beyond that I really cant describe it too much. [_Laughs_]
*Im thinking there might have been skin involved then.*
There was a little skin involved. Yes...

http://tinyurl.com/n8b555f


----------



## Ms Kiah

I definitely think Alex will be back for the next season of TB. I can't believe this ongoing belief/fear that Eric is going to be killed off TB.  When the rumors came out that a "major" character was going to die so many people thought it was going to be Alex because he was promoting his films in May & June. They can work around his schedule. He's not in the majority of scenes like Anna or Stephen so it's not like he's needed everyday. He promoted Battleship everywhere last year and nobody thought he was leaving the show.

I read that Yates is currently negotiating to direct a different movie later this year. So IF and that's a huge IF Tarzan is greenlighted who knows when it will start. There have been so many tentpole movies that have flopped hard this summer maybe Warner Brothers is rethinking the entire project at this rate.

I love Alex. I think he's incredibly talented, sexy, charismatic and interesting with a gentle personality as well. Even with all that going for him, True Blood is still the most successful project he's ever had. Maisie, The East & Disconnect got pretty good reviews but they were small films that barely played in theaters. Maybe that's what he wants, maybe not but if he's going to keep taking those type of small films, something like TB is good to balance it out, at least for another season. That's my two cents.

I really want to see the gag reel now. Micmac is such a tease.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I definitely think Alex will be back for the next season of TB. I can't believe this ongoing belief/fear that Eric is going to be killed off TB.  When the rumors came out that a "major" character was going to die so many people thought it was going to be Alex because he was promoting his films in May & June. They can work around his schedule. He's not in the majority of scenes like Anna or Stephen so it's not like he's needed everyday. He promoted Battleship everywhere last year and nobody thought he was leaving the show.
> 
> *I read that Yates is currently negotiating to direct a different movie later this year. So IF and that's a huge IF Tarzan is greenlighted who knows when it will start. There have been so many tentpole movies that have flopped hard this summer maybe Warner Brothers is rethinking the entire project at this rate.*
> 
> I love Alex. I think he's incredibly talented, sexy, charismatic and interesting with a gentle personality as well. Even with all that going for him, *True Blood is still the most successful project he's ever had.* Maisie, The East & Disconnect got pretty good reviews but they were small films that barely played in theaters. Maybe that's what he wants, maybe not but if he's going to keep taking those type of small films, something like TB is good to balance it out, at least for another season. That's my two cents.
> 
> I really want to see the *gag reel* now. Micmac is such a tease.



Yates is in talks to direct a reboot of Scarface-a movie which doesn't have a final script or filming date. Tarzan was initially shelved over budget concerns, this summer's tentpole failures probably aren't making them thrilled with having another 100 million plus budget movie that's supposed to be a tentpole.

I think there are probably times now when the main actors of TB get a little antsy-they may love the show, and the job stability-but creatively there are probably times when they'd like to do something else, and have been forced to turn down other projects because of schedule. But, it is the biggest thing for almost all the actors who've been on the show. And as long as they don't actively hate their job, why not stay?

A gag/blooper reel: HBO owes us an entire dvd set of bloopers from TB, so hopefully in the finale DVD set we'll get one.


----------



## cate1949

did some looking - so Micmac will be doing episodes of "Hot in Cleveland" - just wanted to be sure he still had a career and paycheck!  I do feel bad for those actors who get killed off - nice to know they still have another job to move on to.


----------



## truebloodster




----------



## truebloodster




----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ha - in this week's Inside the Episode, Brian Buckner noted that Alex really didn't want to kill the Reverend - that they kept asking them to rewrite it so that MicMac could stick around, but every villian has their time.  The sad end to the dynamic duo, I'm sure they'll find more photo bombs in the future.

He also tried to give some psychology to the last scene which had something to do with Eric working through his anger and loss by killing but that this time the killing didn't help so he had to take off (which implies to me we won't see much of Eric/Alex in the finale next week, unless the time jump handles that).  

Did any further article confirm that Alex is taking that role in The Giver?  Or is he just hanging out for now?


----------



## mik1986

Hi there everyone . Hope everyone is well


----------



## mik1986

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ZOLA!!!!! I HOPE YOU HAD A FANTASTIC BIRTHDAY!!!!! drinkup:artyhat:*


----------



## mik1986

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BUCKEYE!!! I hope your birthday was awesome!!! artyhat:*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha - in this week's Inside the Episode, Brian Buckner noted that Alex really didn't want to kill the Reverend - that they kept asking them to rewrite it so that MicMac could stick around, but every villian has their time.  The sad end to the dynamic duo, I'm sure they'll find more photo bombs in the future.
> 
> He also tried to give some psychology to the last scene which had something to do with Eric working through his anger and loss by killing but that this time the killing didn't help so he had to take off (which implies to me we won't see much of Eric/Alex in the finale next week, unless the time jump handles that).
> 
> *Did any further article confirm that Alex is taking that role in The Giver?  *Or is he just hanging out for now?



No, no confirmation. I hoping that report is more accurate than The Crow stuff.



mik1986 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BUCKEYE!!! I hope your birthday was awesome!!! artyhat:*



Thank you!!

"Every week, Im amazed at the actors abilities to not only maintain a  straight face during scenes but to put legitimate effort into their  roles. They all deserve praise, but ultimately, this has been Alexander  Skarsgårds season. The rundown below is dominated with Eric scenes for  good reason. His characters departure at the end of the episode has  many speculating about his future on the show, and if this really is  Erics last season as a main character, Skarsgård clearly had a damn  good time on his way out. "

http://www.pajiba.com/tv_reviews/crazy-ranking-true-blood-your-time-on-earth-is-over-edition.php


----------



## honu

cate1949 said:


> did some looking - so Micmac will be doing episodes of "Hot in Cleveland" - just wanted to be sure he still had a career and paycheck!  I do feel bad for those actors who get killed off - nice to know they still have another job to move on to.


 
I didn't put two and two together - that Micmac was "Owen" on Hot in Cleveland! Now that I think about it, he was Joy Scroggs's (Jane Leeves) son!


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Instead of "life matters" they should have named this ep Family Matters. Except for McMillzz, so sad. And WTF, Eric?
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, Buckeye and Zola from a member of your tpf family.  Hope it was good.
> 
> Santress, thanks for all the WoW pics.





mik1986 said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ZOLA!!!!! I HOPE YOU HAD A FANTASTIC BIRTHDAY!!!!! 'ghi5'presents'drinkup'drinks'party'partyhat'*



Thank you Vamp  Mik  for the lovely birthday wishes 




Ms Kiah said:


> I definitely think Alex will be back for the next season of TB. I can't believe this ongoing belief/fear that Eric is going to be killed off TB.  When the rumors came out that a "major" character was going to die so many people thought it was going to be Alex because he was promoting his films in May & June. They can work around his schedule. He's not in the majority of scenes like Anna or Stephen so it's not like he's needed everyday. He promoted Battleship everywhere last year and nobody thought he was leaving the show.
> 
> I read that Yates is currently negotiating to direct a different movie later this year. So IF and that's a huge IF Tarzan is greenlighted who knows when it will start. There have been so many tentpole movies that have flopped hard this summer maybe Warner Brothers is rethinking the entire project at this rate.
> 
> I love Alex. I think he's incredibly talented, sexy, charismatic and interesting with a gentle personality as well. Even with all that going for him, True Blood is still the most successful project he's ever had. Maisie, The East & Disconnect got pretty good reviews but they were small films that barely played in theaters. Maybe that's what he wants, maybe not but if he's going to keep taking those type of small films, something like TB is good to balance it out, at least for another season. That's my two cents.
> 
> I really want to see the gag reel now. Micmac is such a tease.



 and yes, a gag reel is well overdue 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, no confirmation. I hoping that report is more accurate than The Crow stuff.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> "Every week, Im amazed at the actors abilities to not only maintain a  straight face during scenes but to put legitimate effort into their  roles. They all deserve praise, but ultimately, this has been Alexander  Skarsgårds season. The rundown below is dominated with Eric scenes for  good reason. His characters departure at the end of the episode has  many speculating about his future on the show, and if this really is  Erics last season as a main character, Skarsgård clearly had a damn  good time on his way out. "
> 
> pajiba.com/tv_reviews/crazy-ranking-true-blood-your-time-on-earth-is-over-edition.php



Tku for the great link  I think Alex/Eric's appearance in the season finale may be limited to a 'Jason dream sequence' :wondering I hope I'm wrong ("where's a crossed fingers, (and toes), smilie when you need one?") And I really feel Alex/Eric will re-appear in Season 7


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A behind the scenes shot: Alex is in the background with Deborah Ann Woll. Rutina Wesley and the actress playing Willa. McMillz looks so sad.







*Source:* seriously-obsessed


----------



## Santress

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A behind the scenes shot: Alex is in the background with Deborah Ann Woll. Rutina Wesley and the actress playing Willa. McMillz looks so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* seriously-obsessed


Thanks, Free.  Great pic!

Bigger version from Kristin's twitter:





"Well miss (ignoring) you @McMillzz ! ;  ) Remember the good times @deborah_annwoll ?"

-*BauervanStraten *@ twitter


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*TB Recaps for those interested*. Mixed reviews for the episode but Alex did pretty well. 

The EW one has nearly 320 comments - interesting reading.

http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/show/true-blood/life-matters/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/karen-fratti/true-blood-recap-eric-life-matters_b_3741605.html

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/true-blood-recap-walkin-on-sunshine-20130812

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/true-blood-season-6-episode-9/

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...d-recap-life-matters-20130812,0,2251819.story


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A behind the scenes shot: Alex is in the background with Deborah Ann Woll. Rutina Wesley and the actress playing Willa. *McMillz looks so sad.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* seriously-obsessed



He's Method acting as Steve in 8th grade.

Meredith Woerner's pros and cons:

http://io9.com/what-the-hell-is-going-on-with-true-blood-1117003603


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's Method acting as Steve in 8th grade.
> 
> Meredith Woerner's pros and cons:
> 
> http://io9.com/what-the-hell-is-going-on-with-true-blood-1117003603



Darn!  Though I put Io9's on there .  I'll just give a shoutout to MW for this one line in her recap:



> Merky Merf and the Merkin Bunch are back.



Because _that_ one almost made me wet my pants. That, and she's a Sheriff shipper so she always gets an A+++ from me


----------



## cate1949

so seeing that photo - I feel even sadder for Micmac now.  He was so into TB - writes those comics, the book, twitters TB all the time, massive crush on AS - it must be so sad for him to be separated from the show.  Plus he watched the episode with his Mom - seriously - this is a sweet lovely man and they kill him off?  Such meanies on TB!!!

Plus I am confused - so who exactly was the major character death - was it Nora or Terry or Steve?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> so seeing that photo - I feel even sadder for Micmac now.  He was so into TB - writes those comics, the book, twitters TB all the time, massive crush on AS - it must be so sad for him to be separated from the show.  Plus he watched the episode with his Mom - seriously - this is a sweet lovely man and they kill him off?  Such meanies on TB!!!
> 
> Plus I am confused - so who exactly was the major character death - was it Nora or Terry or Steve?



Steve was a great character. but he was a passive/aggressive goofy enabler. I'm glad Eric got to off him. I would have liked there to be a longer scene with Alex and McMillz though. One thing that peeved me about the episode was that they didn't give enough weight to certain things, ie Newlin's departure and the final scene with Eric/Pam. That felt too abrupt and devoid of emotion for me.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

cate1949 said:


> so seeing that photo - I feel even sadder for Micmac now.  He was so into TB - writes those comics, the book, twitters TB all the time, massive crush on AS - it must be so sad for him to be separated from the show.  Plus he watched the episode with his Mom - seriously - this is a sweet lovely man and they kill him off?  Such meanies on TB!!!
> 
> Plus I am confused - so who exactly was the major character death - was it Nora or Terry or Steve?



I think they reported the major death would bring the people of bon temps together again. Which was Terry. 

Alex mentioned a few weeks back that he had a emotional scene with a blood bag- his sister.


----------



## RedTopsy

Poor Michael/Steve.   















skarsgardnews.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

I have just watched episode 9 of True Blood. (I´m a little late )
It was good. Alex did a great job as Eric Northman, but I must
admit I still have difficulties watching the show because of all 
the blood, it´s so messy.   
I would never watch the show if Alex wasn´t a part of it.

I wonder about the ending where Eric flies away. It would be very strange if that was Alex final
scene in True Blood, but I dont think so.
I think he will return later also in the next season, maybe not as a regular but as a guestactor.  
That could of course depend on his other filmprojects.

I think he will do just fine with his filmcareer in the future. 
It will be so exciting to see whats up next for him.   



Alex and McMillzz together.  






askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Tssiii.. I think it's quite a funny photo Kristin posted on Twitter, I'm sure they had a lot of fun on the set doing the last episode. 

And now a bit OT, but I bought new shoes today, needed some new to have at the gym, guess which brand.. *lol*... and I tried a lot of shoes, but ended up with Nike. ush:


----------



## cate1949

oh yes Topsy - I agree about the blood - it really does get too much - to explicit - the whole scene with the doctor made me leave the room!  I actually stopped watching the show for a season because of the gore but AS brought me back.

What a nice pic of MacMillzz - and I think too we will see AS next season but less so - a guest actor as you said.

a-sussan - I have bought me some Nikes too - but did not know the AS connection - I have Easy Spirit now and like them better - don't know if they are available in Sweden but the have a lot of support.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Tssiii.. I think it's quite a funny photo Kristin posted on Twitter, I'm sure they had a lot of fun on the set doing the last episode.
> 
> And now a bit OT, but I bought new shoes today, needed some new to have at the gym, guess which brand.. *lol*... and I tried a lot of shoes, but ended up with *Nike*. ush:



In the most recent gym pic, he's wearing adidas:







I'm so used to seeing him in Nike that this seems weird.  

Another recap:

POSSIBLE SPOILERS

 "Eric's highly satisfying rampage wasn't just a rote exercise in  nihilistic vengeance. At almost every turn, he discovered another  horror, be it a prisoner in the late stages of Hep-V, a psychiatrist  who'd coerced Pam into sex, a near-drained Jason Stackhouse, or painful  flashbacks to Nora's infection. Eric's crusade was clearly having a more  profound impact on him than we might've expected and it was all prelude  to a surprisingly poignant image at episode's end. Pam, pulling herself  away from her sun-drunk compatriots, suddenly realizing Eric was  leaving. Like, _leaving_ leaving. Guys, I wouldn't say this if Pam  hadn't seemed so upset, but when Eric sailed up into that blue sky it  felt like nothing less than a hero's farewell. A character who began as a  taciturn, self-involved bar owner was now a full-blown vampire  superhero with a bigger destiny. I'm not sure _what_ that destiny  would be at this point, whether it's as simple as stopping a Hep-V  epidemic or maybe something more esoteric, but the feeling remains:  Eric's gone. Could you handle a _True Blood_ without Eric? This episode just asked you to envision that possibility. 

Also, I tend to think that messiahs should get results on their own and  not ride the coattails of much more highly motivated, results-oriented  Scandinavian hunks, but Lilith works in mysterious ways, I guess!..."

http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/true-blood-recap-season-6-life-matters.html


----------



## a_sussan

*OT again, *Well about my shoes, *cough*... I have small feet so I shopped in the kid department. *cough* but I got a pair of Nike "lunar forever2" in size 4,5 (size 36 in Sweden) it was a discount so instead of 699 sek I paid 399 sek.. Good price I think.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> oh yes Topsy - I agree about the blood - it really does get too much - to explicit - the whole scene with the doctor made me leave the room!  I actually stopped watching the show for a season because of the gore but AS brought me back.
> 
> What a nice pic of MacMillzz - and I think too we will see AS next season but less so - a guest actor as you said.
> 
> a-sussan - I have bought me some Nikes too - but did not know the AS connection - I have Easy Spirit now and like them better - don't know if they are available in Sweden but the have a lot of support.



You do know you're watching True Blood, right?   From the beginning the level of blood and gore has been pretty much on par with this season.

Re: Eric/Alex. I think HBO has the fans right where they want them - wanting more. I think Eric will make an appearance in the finale, and Sookie will be in the scene. The latest promo had a shot of her and she looked surprised to see someone. Methinks its the Viking.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> ...but when Eric sailed up into that blue sky it felt like nothing less than a hero&#8217;s farewell. A character who began as a taciturn, self-involved bar owner was now a full-blown vampire superhero with a bigger destiny.
> 
> - Price Peterson, True Blood S6E09 @Vulture.com



*Note:* My dodgy art, ripping off a previous creation


----------



## a_sussan

*Free*, nice pic 

And I agree about Sookie, I also think Eric will pay her a visit, maybe to say goodbye or just to have "primal sex" with her.. lol..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This photo: 






*Source:* http://nojesguiden.se/blogg/festiva...ntusiastisk-kaah-tillbaka-i-stralkastarljuset


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^ that is hilarious. He was getting drunkface in the later pics.  But none quite so...clear.  He looks like he's sniffing the other guy!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^ that is hilarious. He was getting drunkface in the later pics.  But none quite so...clear.  He looks like he's sniffing the other guy!



Or going in for a smooch. But I agree..he's got his drunk on 

Sightings of Alex in North Carolina. I pray this doesn't mean he's anywhere near La Lohan filming Eastbound and Down.



> Angela Verricchia
> 6 hours ago near Wilmington, NC via Mobile
> Omg Alexander Skarsgard is in town!!! I will meet him!!!



^ That's just one of them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or going in for a smooch. But I agree..*he's got his drunk on *
> 
> Sightings of Alex in North Carolina. I pray this doesn't mean he's anywhere near *La Lohan* filming Eastbound and Down.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's just one of them.



DrunkSkars! 

Please, if he's in N. Carolina, he needs to stay as far away as possible from LiLo. 

From an interview with WMK's directors:


_"Yeah, and in terms of having some sense of the audience not just  hating the parents completely, I thought that Lincolns character was  kind of the opposite. There are almost no moments where you dislike him,  even at the moment when he maybe should have broke, when he sees  Susanna with another man, all he really says is Im done, and he  doesnt say anything Maisie shouldnt hear, whereas pretty much all of  the other characters are saying thing she shouldnt hear throughout the  whole film._
*DS*: Yeah because Alexander is so pure at heart, we just couldnt bear to put it in his mouth. [Laughs]"


http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/what-maisie-knew-interview/2/


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or going in for a smooch. But I agree..he's got his drunk on
> 
> Sightings of Alex in North Carolina. I pray this doesn't mean he's anywhere near La Lohan filming Eastbound and Down.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's just one of them.



looks like his filming a cameo on Eastbound and Down with Lilo 



> And if that is not enough, guess who else is in town?  If youre a True Blood fan, you will love to know Mr. Hotness Alexander Skarsgard will be on set today as well!  Eastbound has pulled out all the stops when it comes to cameos this season!



https://wilmywood.wordpress.com/2013/08/15/whats-up-in-wilmywood-08152013-lindsay-lohan-is-in-town/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I hope he Scotchguarded his bits and pieces. Anyone within 100 feet of La Lohan could be tainted.

I don't even know why, I'm just going to put this here:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You do know you're watching True Blood, right?   From the beginning the level of blood and gore has been pretty much on par with this season.
> 
> Re: Eric/Alex. I think HBO has the fans right where they want them - wanting more. I think Eric will make an appearance in the finale, and Sookie will be in the scene. The latest promo had a shot of her and* she looked surprised to see someone. Methinks its the Viking.*



Sadly, it's Aclide. 



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> looks like his filming a cameo on Eastbound and Down with Lilo
> 
> 
> 
> https://wilmywood.wordpress.com/2013/08/15/whats-up-in-wilmywood-08152013-lindsay-lohan-is-in-town/



There have been no actual sightings of him, though. Just a couple of unsourced reports-this one and apparently a radio report. And one could have sourced from the other.
Which doesn't mean he's not there.


----------



## cate1949

he does look totally soused in that photo - I know we all love AS - but his proclivity for getting drunk is really not so cute.  

So the Swedish sojourn is over and he is back in the US?  The end of vacation is a drag - I still have even after all these years a sort of "back to school" dread which overcomes me at the end of August.  I wonder if he'll head back to LA or NYC?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sadly, it's Aclide.








Let me live in hope please!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Aaaannd after the mindf**k of watching Graceland just now, here we have another one.

From the nutcase at TheStir/CafeMom.  I can't.

Alexander Skarsgard & Meryl Streep: Hollywood's Hottest New Couple?!


----------



## a_sussan

*Free* I'm with you, I also hope it's Eric and not Alcide. Fingers crossed for Eric.

The last pic of drunk Alex is quite hilarious, it sure does look like he's either sniffing or going to smooch the guy..   and I like his hair a bit messy  (Thx *Free* for the pic)

And is there any confirmation that Alex really is in US or..?! I'm getting a vacation next week and I was thinking of going to Stockholm for the day, but if Alex is in US, then whats the point. :giggles:


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies.

An oldie from the *SXSW Film Festival* (March 16, 2013):





(Source:  *carmenatx* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Let me live in hope please!




So, no watching of the promo clip that still is from?  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Aaaannd after the mindf**k of watching Graceland just now, here we have another one.
> 
> From the nutcase at TheStir/CafeMom.  I can't.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard & Meryl Streep: Hollywood's Hottest New Couple?!



I still can't tell whether The Stir/CafeMom is trying to be satiric/funny and just always failing miserably at it, or really that clueless.



a_sussan said:


> *Free* I'm with you, I also hope it's Eric and not Alcide. Fingers crossed for Eric.
> 
> The last pic of drunk Alex is quite hilarious, it sure does look like he's either sniffing or going to smooch the guy..   and I like his hair a bit messy  (Thx *Free* for the pic)
> 
> And is there any confirmation that Alex really is in US or..?! I'm getting a vacation next week and I was thinking of going to Stockholm for the day, but if Alex is in US, then whats the point. :giggles:



No actual sightings, just a couple of rumors. So who knows. Perhaps he's actually out in the middle of the woods in Sweden somewhere, with no idea that he's supposed to be hanging out with Danny McBride in North Carolina.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Saw the promo clip, just like everyone else. But since the writers have torn down the relationship and even foreshadowing they set up, I'll keep my illusions thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Saw the promo clip, just like everyone else. But since the writers have torn down the relationship and even foreshadowing they set up, I'll keep my illusions thanks.



I think it was one of the TB oriented Tumblr sites that pointed out if the writers' end game is Eric/Sookie they're not going to get them together now, not with a whole season to go. It'd ruin the suspense.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't believe I said they'd be "together" - just in the same scene. Those promo's can be cut a million ways as we've all seen before. Wishful thinking on my part perhaps...we'll see.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Saw the promo clip, just like everyone else. But since the writers have torn down the relationship and even foreshadowing they set up, I'll keep my illusions thanks.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't believe I said they'd be "together" - just in the same scene. Those promo's can be cut a million ways as we've all seen before. Wishful thinking on my part perhaps...we'll see.



TB promos misleading? Never!  

I would really hope for at least one more scene together, it would be odd, even for TB, to not have scenes with two of your leads since the first episode.


----------



## a_sussan

**Spoiler*** 

She's European.... ...


----------



## honu

a_sussan said:


> **Spoiler***
> 
> She's European.... ...




Gotta love Jason!!!


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

a_sussan said:


> *Free* I'm with you, I also hope it's Eric and not Alcide. Fingers crossed for Eric.
> 
> The last pic of drunk Alex is quite hilarious, it sure does look like he's either sniffing or going to smooch the guy..   and I like his hair a bit messy  (Thx *Free* for the pic)
> 
> *And is there any confirmation that Alex really is in US* or..?! I'm getting a vacation next week and I was thinking of going to Stockholm for the day, but if Alex is in US, then whats the point. :giggles:


Ja, he is in Wilmington, North Carolina doing a cameo on 'Eastbound & Down'...NCasting was looking for a 6'4 male stand-in for the final episode of this season, which will be wedding scene.....and Lindsay Lohan will be the bride!

.....and there is a twitter pic by *Jessica Gibbon &#8207;@jaygibbz* saying "This jut happened. That's one of my best friends...and The sexiest godliest Eric northman to walk the earth" ......somehow I can't upload the link of that pic, so I have to attach it. Maybe one of you Ladies with better tec skills than me bring it over here in a better quality?!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kayleigh.
From today (August 16, 2013):





"This just happened. That's one of my best friends...and The sexiest godliest Eric Northman to walk the earth."

-*jaygibbz* @ twitter

Thanks for the video, a_sussan!
That gave me a good giggle.


----------



## a_sussan

It look like I don't need to go to Stockholm this weekend..    well can always hope that he will be back soon. Nice to see a new pic. Thank you!
And oh, he's still wearing that cap.. hum.. not really sure I like it though.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Santress said:


> Thanks, Kayleigh.
> ....:


 & 




a_sussan said:


> It look like I don't need to go to Stockholm this weekend..    well can always hope that he will be back soon. Nice to see a new pic. Thank you!
> And oh, he's still wearing that cap.. hum.. not really sure I like it though.


Maybe you are lucky and he's on his way back home


----------



## a_sussan

I can only hope that he will be back soon, only reason I need to go to Stockholm :giggles:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

a_sussan said:


> **Spoiler***
> 
> She's European.... ...




Ha!  That's a good one.  The other clip they have posted, Joe M must have cut his hair before they shot the finale because that pile of weavewig on his head is pitiful. But, then again, why should Alex get all the wig action?


----------



## a_sussan

*Squirrel, *  yeah, why would he.. ..:lolots:  but I truly hope that Eric will appear in a "non killing" mood the last episode, I don't like him to be sad and angry.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha!  That's a good one.  The other clip they have posted, Joe M must have cut his hair before they shot the finale because that pile of weavewig on his head is pitiful. But, then again, why should Alex get all the wig action?



It's about as bad as the merkins Lillith's sirens seems forced to wear.

And I'm beginning to worry that we're going to get some sort of Violet/Jason/Eric sex dream as an excuse to show Alex nude.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's about as bad as the merkins Lillith's sirens seems forced to wear.
> 
> And I'm beginning to worry that we're going to get some sort of Violet/Jason/Eric sex dream as an excuse to show Alex nude.


You can be assured that's what we're getting...probably light on the Violet part.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> You can be assured that's what we're getting...probably light on the Violet part.



Well, This is TB, we're still more likely to get full frontal female, especially of non-extras, than we are of males, especially of leads.
And if we're going to get full-frontal Eric in a scene with Jason, are we going to get full-frontal Jason as well? Because, why not?


----------



## a_sussan

Should we think there is going to be a a sexy scene with Eric and Jason or... 

But I still think it's funny that Alex still wares that cap, wounder what the P. means?.  And yes, he still has a slight angel to that cap to, is it his way to wear it or what?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> S*hould we think there is going to be a a sexy scene with Eric and Jason or..*.
> 
> But I still think it's funny that Alex still wares that cap, wounder what the P. means?.  And yes, he still has a slight angel to that cap to, is it his way to wear it or what?!



That's what HBO wants us to think, that's for sure.

As for the cap, I don't know what the P stands for. I almost thought it was a Philadelphia Phillies logo, but the font's wrong.
As for the angle, he does seem to have the caps at a slight right angle, I'm presuming he's a right hander, so perhaps it's just a dominant hand thing. I don't know, just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting article:

http://www.today.com/entertainment/true-blood-or-bad-blood-campy-vamp-show-isnt-what-6C10931269


----------



## a_sussan

That was I thinking too, HBO are sneaky it that way..  lol.. It would probably end up with Jason and Ben in the shower together, but then again, who knows? 

And Alex is right handed, so probably that's why his cap is slightly tilted, but annoys me that I can't find what the P. stands for.


*Free*, interesting.. !


----------



## a_sussan

And not to myself (where better socks in new gym shoos if you don't want to get blisters, ouch) 
Good night or good morning, I'm off to bed anyway, see you later!


----------



## cate1949

the poll following the article was interesting too - some 8,000 votes cast and the majority think the season is mediocre.  

people have been complaining about the show going downhill for several years now yet it still gets plenty of viewers - I suspect in part because people just want to see their fav characters.

There is a point though about Eric's bloody rampage - exactly the sort of thing that Godric ould have hated - and Eric has honored Godric's memory so it does seem odd he goes all nutty with grief and forgets that both Nora and Godric would be unhappy with his behavior.  But - does anyone look for consistency in TB scripts?  LOL.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting article:
> 
> http://www.today.com/entertainment/true-blood-or-bad-blood-campy-vamp-show-isnt-what-6C10931269



It follows along what a lot of TB Tumblr sites have been writing. 

They'd actually had a really good season going, though. Though at least they've gotten rid of a lot of the extraneous storylines.



cate1949 said:


> the poll following the article was interesting too - some 8,000 votes cast and the majority think the season is mediocre.
> 
> people have been complaining about the show going downhill for several years now yet it still gets plenty of viewers - I suspect in part because people just want to see their fav characters.
> 
> *There is a point though about Eric's bloody rampage - exactly the sort of thing that Godric ould have hated - and Eric has honored Godric's memory so it does seem odd he goes all nutty with grief and forgets* that both Nora and Godric would be unhappy with his behavior.  But - d*oes anyone look for consistency in TB scripts?  LOL.*



Godric only followed that path very recently, and not until he was much older than Eric is now. So it doesn't bother me that Eric's going to let the year or so of accumulated grief/trauma get to him and actually act like a vampire. I actually don't find that inconsistent.

Nope!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free, for the arrticle.

A *CK Encounter Fresh* store display:





"Just sat down to wait in the shops and look up and see this stunning Muther****er staring at me. Would it be bad if I stole the display?

#alexander skarsgard #hot as **** #eric northman
#iwanna do bad things to you #true blood.

-*eljaytee* @ instagr.am

Another from *The East* screening at *Way Out West* (August 9, 2013):





_Alexander Skarsgård @ Way Out
West festival 2013, answering questions after the screening of The East_

(Source: * tandtroll* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Another *Way Out West* pic just uploaded to Flickr.
This one was taken on August 8, 2013.

Is it just me or has flickr kind of gone downhill since Yahoo redesigned them?
I liked their old set up better.





(Source:  *the_thin_air* @ flickr)


----------



## Santress

Great old, polaroid fan photo of Alex:





"Swim easy (calmly), Becky." 

-*ehrelle *instagram

*Alex had a blog on his now defunct website and he used to sign his posts "Simma Lugnt"  (Swim easy).


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*! Cute pic the last one (huge hands..  ) and he does look very concentrated on the pic above.


----------



## Santress

yw!

Another from when he was in North Carolina filming *Eastbound & Diown*.
This was uploaded to Facebook yesterday and the location is listed as NC.





"True Blood sighting. Eric!!!"

-*linda.border* @ Facebook


----------



## a_sussan

Looking at the seats it looks like airport, but I can be mistaken.


----------



## Santress

Fresh off instagram.





#copenhagen #take over #birthday weekend

-*carolinewinberg* @ instagr.am


----------



## cate1949

Sweden to the US to Copenhagen in - two three days?  I say he is officially a jet setter.  LOL

Is that Sheckenberg?  Looks like him - my cousin is a huge fan of his - and she claims the Swedish papers were just a day or so ago claiming his partner is pregnant and they were shopping for engagement rings.  She's heartbroken - my cousin that is.  Since she is about 20 yrs younger than him I think it is probably for the best!  So - do we think it is Sheckenborg? Have I spelled his name right?  Isn't Winberg pretty?

We do not need spies anymore - what with twitter and instagram and tumblr - one can find out here anyone is!  It amazes me how AS's progress through the world is constantly communicated.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Note to thread. People are losing their minds over an IMDB spoiler for the True Blood finale involving Alex/Eric. I'm not going into it, but I think it's far fetched, so much so it's gone over into the abyss of the ridiculous.

_*crosses fingers & toes to be right*_


----------



## Zola24

^ lol, you are so right. I'll be amazed if it's true!







ifyourehomesick


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> Sweden to the US to Copenhagen in - two three days?  I say he is officially a jet setter.  LOL
> 
> Is that *Sheckenberg*?  Looks like him - my cousin is a huge fan of his - and she claims the Swedish papers were just a day or so ago claiming his partner is pregnant and they were shopping for engagement rings.  She's heartbroken - my cousin that is.  Since she is about 20 yrs younger than him I think it is probably for the best!  So - do we think it is Sheckenborg? Have I spelled his name right?  Isn't Winberg pretty?
> 
> We do not need spies anymore - what with twitter and instagram and tumblr - one can find out here anyone is!  It amazes me how AS's progress through the world is constantly communicated.



Marcus Schenkenberg? It superficially looks like him, but he's supposed to be near Alex's height, so either Marcus has shrunk over the years or Alex is seriously understating his height. OTOH, his birthday was the beginning of the month, and Alex's is in few days, so ...



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Note to thread. People are losing their minds over an IMDB spoiler for the True Blood finale involving Alex/Eric. I'm not going into it, but I think it's far fetched, so much so it's gone over into the abyss of the ridiculous.
> 
> _*crosses fingers & toes to be right*_



That IMDB thread is very funny. If some of the more outrageous stuff comes to pass TB will lose a lot of viewers.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics and info everyone!
Today is my last day of summervacation. Back to work tomorrow.  
It helps a little that tomorrow I know more about the seasonfinale of True Blood
and Erics/Alex possible fate, though I have to wait a while to watch the last episode.
Hopefully we´ll get a interesting last episode for Alex, maybe sexy.  
I´ve read the IMDB-spoilers, they seem really weird  :weird: (someone there is a troll)

Next weekend is Alex birthday, I hope we will get photos of him.  







 skarsgardalexander.tumblr


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Note to thread. People are losing their minds over an IMDB spoiler for the True Blood finale involving Alex/Eric. I'm not going into it, but I think it's far fetched, so much so it's gone over into the abyss of the ridiculous.
> 
> _*crosses fingers & toes to be right*_




Just read through that thread and it is .....Looking forward to the Volleyball scene :giggles:

 to all you Skarslovers (thanks for pics and all the great shizz you all bring home)

Happy Finale Day y'all!


----------



## Santress

Nice edits.  Thanks, Zola & Red.

Fan pic just uploaded today (August 18, 2013) by a Swiss lady living in Copenhagen:





(Source:  *redbling* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you all for new pics!  

So final episode tonight, exciting but beginning to feel a bit sad, because that there ain't gonna be any more episodes this year.


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Thank you all for new pics!
> 
> So final episode tonight, exciting but beginning to feel a bit sad, because that there ain't gonna be any more episodes this year.




I will miss new episodes of True Blood every week. 
and if Alex/Eric no longer is a part of the show then I will not watch it anymore, not on a
regular basis.


----------



## RedTopsy

Beutiful Alex looking sad.  
maybe he is waiting for his destiny in True Blood. 
I´m beginning to feel a little worried about the last episode tonight.  







canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh Lawd.  That imdb stuff is hilarious.  But I never put things past those writers.  

And I'm with you, from North Carolina to Copenhagen is impressive (and super difficult logistically, so good job Alex)...


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> Beutiful Alex looking sad.
> maybe he is waiting for his destiny in True Blood.
> I´m beginning to feel a little worried about the last episode tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr



Thank you Topsy for a gorgeous photo, I love it


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *carolinewinberg* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Santress, that is just hilarious, lol....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The ratio of attractive women to men at the table is certainly working in his favour.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Just read through that thread and it is .....Looking forward to the Volleyball scene :giggles:
> 
> to all you Skarslovers (thanks for pics and all the great shizz you all bring home)
> 
> Happy Finale Day y'all!



Some of those scenes that are supposed to be in the finale, oh dear lord!  



scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh Lawd.  That imdb stuff is hilarious.*  But I never put things past those writers.  *
> 
> And I'm with you, from North Carolina to Copenhagen is impressive (and super difficult logistically, so good job Alex)...



Sadly, neither do I.



Santress said:


> *(Source:  carolinewinberg @ instagr.am)*



He's such a goofball!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The ratio of attractive women to men at the table is certainly working in his favour.



Yes, but he's just too tuckered out to take advantage of it!

And both of other visible males look familiar, but no names are popping into my addled brain.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Some of those scenes that are supposed to be in the finale, oh dear lord!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, neither do I.
> 
> 
> 
> He's such a goofball!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but he's just too tuckered out to take advantage of it!
> 
> *And both of other visible males look familiar, but no names are popping into my addled brain.*




Someone on the net, a fansite, identified one of the men in the pic, the one who is drinking from a bottle, as Henry-Alex Rubin, director of Disconnect.
I dont know if that is correct, but it may be so.  
He is apparently a friend of Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

nvm


----------



## cate1949

The ratio of attractive women to men at the table is certainly working in his favour

LOL - yeah but you have to be awake to take advantage of it!!  I do think that is Marcus Sheckenborg.  He is ageing very very well.  But there are a lot of roots among all those "blondes".

I too am a bit worried about Eric's fate tonight - the IMDB stuff is hilarious.  

Thank you again Santress for keeping up with the pics!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> The ratio of attractive women to men at the table is certainly working in his favour
> 
> LOL - yeah but you have to be awake to take advantage of it!!  I do think that is Marcus Sheckenborg.  He is ageing very very well.  *But there are a lot of roots among all those "blondes".*
> 
> I too am a bit worried about Eric's fate tonight - the IMDB stuff is hilarious.
> 
> Thank you again Santress for keeping up with the pics!



If you take that in the Australian meaning of the words, I think you'll be pretty much on target.

*Edit:* Just so everyone's aware, IF those spoilers are true (still don't believe it) I'll be posting a picture of humble pie plus a whole lot of descriptive gifs that are probably going to get me banned from tPF.


----------



## Idun

I don't think it's Marcus Schenkenberg. He was on the Swedish version of Dancing with Stars and he's not ageing very well sadly.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Someone on the net, a fansite, identified one of the men in the pic, the one who is drinking from a bottle, as *Henry-Alex Rubin,* director of Disconnect.
> I dont know if that is correct, but it may be so.
> He is apparently a friend of Alex.



I think that's him. And he and Alex are friends. HAR gave more info on Alex in the M interview than Alex did.




Idun said:


> I don't think it's Marcus Schenkenberg. He was on the Swedish version of *Dancing with Stars* and he's not ageing very well sadly.



That's just wrong.

The chin dimple sort of matches the one MS has, though.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If you take that in the Australian meaning of the words, I think you'll be pretty much on target.
> 
> *Edit:* Just so everyone's aware, IF those spoilers are true (still don't believe it) I'll be posting a picture of humble pie plus a whole lot of descriptive gifs that are probably going to get me banned from tPF.


 
Free, while some of it may be true and we can give it a pass - if the main piece of that spoiler thread is true, please bring a whole passel of silverware with you to share that pie.  And then I think we can all have a rant-fest on this and the TB thread and then shut it down. Warning - for those who can't see it right away, it will be hard to keep the spoilers down, there may be too much rage to throw down...!

And if you keep posting current pics of my 90s supermodel hunks, I'm going to have to get glamoured to only remember them in their underwear days..


----------



## Zola24

Oh frick, I can hardly stand the suspense. Well played hbo 
Thank you Santress for the instagrams, and everyone for the great identification work 
For those in need of a quick giggle 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> looks up from snacking on your femoral artery - apologizes for messing up the sheets -  asks if theres anyway he can make it up to you.
> 
> Tagged: since he's already down there, Eric Northman, Alexander Skarsgard, things i'd like to see near the foot of my bed.


----------



## cate1949

I do hope Alex is just playing in that pic - Marcus is attached and HAR is gay so they cannot be blamed for looking blasé around so many gorgeous women - but Alex - wake up!

 the whole IMDB prediction is so out there and I say this as one who has already gone on record with suspicions AS is leaving TB.  So one cannot be blamed for being an unbeliever.  But I agree - if it is true - the rage may be uncontainable and make it hard to be polite about spoilers.

I can't believe Sweden has a version of Dancing with the Stars - never got why that show was so popular in the US and now I find out it is popular in Sweden too.  But Marcus looks just fine to me in those pictures.  How was his dancing?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free, while some of it may be true and we can give it a pass - if the main piece of that spoiler thread is true, please bring a whole passel of silverware with you to share that pie.  And then I think we can all have a rant-fest on this and the TB thread and then shut it down. Warning - for those who can't see it right away, it will be hard to keep the spoilers down, there may be too much rage to throw down...!
> 
> And if you keep posting current pics of my *90s supermodel hunks, I'm going to have to get glamoured to only remember them in their underwear days*..



The troll has thrown so much stuff out there the odds are good that at least one 'spoiler' will actually end up happening.

Does this include Marky Mark in his Calvin Kleins?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok..everyone take a deep breath.  The troll on IMDB posted this: (I think it's a pretty bad photoshop). Decide for yourselves.

Before you click remember:

*WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING*
*SPOILER*

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2cenus9&s=5


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok..everyone take a deep breath.  The troll on IMDB posted this: (I think it's a pretty bad photoshop). Decide for yourselves.
> 
> Before you click remember:
> 
> *WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING*
> *SPOILER*
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2cenus9&s=5




I think one of the Tumblrs was saddened by Eric's taste in lawn furniture.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think one of the Tumblrs was saddened by Eric's taste in lawn furniture.



It certainly doesn't look like one of the sleek, modern designs available at Ikea and the like 

One of the posters on IMDB is now claiming that another part of the finale (the same as in the spoiler details) has been sent to him in the form of a pic.

I'm just going to go over and get the ingredients for virtual mojito's ready, okay gals?


----------



## Idun

cate1949 said:


> I can't believe Sweden has a version of Dancing with the Stars - never got why that show was so popular in the US and now I find out it is popular in Sweden too.  But Marcus looks just fine to me in those pictures.  How was his dancing?



He was terrible. I was quite surprised but he moved very stiffly and had no charisma. Very strange


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Shall we begin?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> I do hope Alex is just playing in that pic - Marcus is attached and *HAR is gay* so they cannot be blamed for looking blasé around so many gorgeous women - but Alex - wake up!
> 
> the whole IMDB prediction is so out there and I say this as one who has already gone on record with suspicions AS is leaving TB.  *So one cannot be blamed for being an unbeliever.  But I agree - if it is true *- the rage may be uncontainable and make it hard to be polite about spoilers.
> 
> *I can't believe Sweden has a version of Dancing with the Stars *- never got why that show was so popular in the US and now I find out it is popular in Sweden too.  But Marcus looks just fine to me in those pictures.  How was his dancing?



HAR dated Winona Ryder.

I don't see Marcus in that pic, though I'm presuming he's around somewhere.

And I'm presuming Alex is goofing around, as he tends to do.

Dancing with the Stars, according to Wiki we 'stole' it from the Brits. And the basis for Survivor is from Sweden. I guess every country loves their cheap-to-produce reality shows of every stripe.

Most Tumblrs are siding on the 'you've got to be kidding me' with the IMDB spoilers. But, there's also this doubt, since we're all well aware of the history of TB writers to )@*#$ things up.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Shall we begin?



Yeah, we're going to need those! I've stocked up on chocolate as well!


----------



## Idun

So more spoiler pics. Wow. Wish I was in the US so I could see this sh*t go now in just a little while..


----------



## Ms Kiah

Everything will be fine, ladies.  

That is the worst photoshopped picture I have ever seen. Trolls just love attention.

I'm just ready for some Alex skin.


----------



## Idun

Ms Kiah said:


> Everything will be fine, ladies.
> 
> That is the worst photoshopped picture I have ever seen. Trolls just love attention.
> 
> I'm just ready for some Alex skin.



I've seen one more pic and am now less convinced it's photoshopped.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Idun said:


> I've seen one more pic and am now less convinced it's photoshopped.



I saw that one too. That one gave me pause. Three pics (one of Alex) and with HBO watermarks (which can still be photoshopped on quite easily but still)..


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

*SPOILER PICS!!!! *

http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/post/58648271412/i-mean-theres-hbo-watermarks-and-****

OMG I am so bloody nervous. Yesterday i thought it was BS but I dont know anymore.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I saw that one too. That one gave me pause. Three pics (one of Alex) and with HBO watermarks (which can still be photoshopped on quite easily but still)..



I like the one of Bill's book.

But, all the 'pics' are in black and white', which is a bit odd. Perhaps easier to hide the photoshopping that way?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> *SPOILER PICS!!!! *
> 
> http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/post/58648271412/i-mean-theres-hbo-watermarks-and-****
> 
> OMG I am so bloody nervous. Yesterday i thought it was BS but I dont know anymore.



I say we wait. Really...as a dodgy photoshopper myself, watermarks are _seriously_ one of the easiest things to do - even for an _amateur_ like yours truly. Why is it all in Black and White? _Why?_  Because it's easier to blend black and white on photoshop and make it look pretty good.

Do I still have doubts? Yes. But I'm hanging on to my sanity.....just 

If nothing else, it could be the setup for the cliffhanger.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like the one of Bill's book.
> 
> But, all the 'pics' are in black and white', which is a bit odd. Perhaps easier to hide the photoshopping that way?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I say we wait. Really...as a dodgy photoshopper myself, watermarks are _seriously_ one of the easiest things to do - even for an _amateur_ like yours truly. Why is it all in Black and White? _Why?_  Because it's easier to blend black and white on photoshop and make it look pretty good.
> 
> Do I still have doubts? Yes. But I'm hanging on to my sanity.....just
> 
> If nothing else, it could be the setup for the cliffhanger.



Ok calming down....slightly. 

Ill sit and wait to see what happens.

ps
Apparently people have downloaded the episode online already........


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Syd, check your PM.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think we all better brace ourselves. I'm watching it right now.

Anyone want a drink?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we all better brace ourselves. I'm watching it right now.
> 
> Anyone want a drink?



(moseys up to the bar)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

All I can say is...it ain't over until you're a pile of gooo.....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And henceforth this shall be known as the episode where TB jumped the f**king shark.


----------



## cate1949

maybe just a trick to assure insanely high viewer numbers for the finale?  I don't know what to say - looks odd to me- but we'll know here in the eastern US within the next hour.  

I think we'll need some straight up Irish whiskey if this is true!!  A lot of straight up Irish whiskey.

BTW - looks like Copenhagen was great fun - saw some additional instagram pics which I cannot post cause I am on my tablet now and lack power  - Fares was there too.

HAR has a male partner - it is often described in the artsy scene NYC publications.  Maybe sexual identity is fluid for some people ?  They say women have fluid sexuality - keep telling the hubby that I may yet leave him for a rich woman. 

Time to turn on the TV - I am feeling dread.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> *maybe just a trick to assure insanely high viewer numbers for the finale?  I don't know what to say - looks odd to me- but we'll know here in the eastern US within the next hour.  *
> 
> I think we'll need some straight up Irish whiskey if this is true!!  A lot of straight up Irish whiskey.
> 
> BTW - looks like Copenhagen was great fun - saw some additional instagram pics which I cannot post cause I am on my tablet now and lack power  - Fares was there too.
> 
> HAR has a male partner - it is often described in the artsy scene NYC publications.  Maybe sexual identity is fluid for some people ?  They say women have fluid sexuality - keep telling the hubby that I may yet leave him for a rich woman.
> 
> Time to turn on the TV - I am feeling dread.



Peeps have seen the ep hon - me included.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> maybe just a trick to assure insanely high viewer numbers for the finale?  I don't know what to say - looks odd to me- but we'll know here in the eastern US within the next hour.
> 
> I think we'll need some straight up Irish whiskey if this is true!!  A lot of straight up Irish whiskey.
> 
> BTW - looks like Copenhagen was great fun - saw some additional instagram pics which I cannot post cause I am on my tablet now and lack power  - Fares was there too.
> 
> HAR has a male partner - it is often described in the artsy scene NYC publications.  *Maybe sexual identity is fluid for some people ?  They say women have fluid sexuality - keep telling the hubby that I may yet leave him for a rich woman. *
> 
> Time to turn on the TV - I am feeling dread.



It is.
I've told my not quite SO that I'd leave him for Gina Gershon.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oh. Did they use a body double? I am examining right now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh. Did they use a body double? I am examining right now.



It's him. And if anyone is looking forward to that "Sexy and Provocative" part..yeah..better go out and put some sausages on the BBQ, if you like your food/sex association pushed to the outer limits.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And henceforth this shall be known as the episode where TB jumped the f**king shark.


 
I cannot decide whether to laugh or not...or just silently weep...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Let's all drink. Let's all drink *A LOT*.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It is.
> I've told my not quite SO that I'd leave him for Gina Gershon.


 good choice 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's him. And if anyone is looking forward to that "Sexy and Provocative" part..yeah..better go out and put some sausages on the BBQ, if you like your food/sex association pushed to the outer limits.


CanadianBeaver got the screen caps already on her tumblr and let me take an educated guess 'full frontal Eric' will go viral - not only within the fandom but the american tabloids will be so on it.......I'm already annoyed by tomorrows headlines


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Im done with TB. 

Bring on the alcohol!!! Im not waiting 9 months for more BS.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> good choice
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianBeaver got the screen caps already on her tumblr and let me take an educated guess 'full frontal Eric' will go viral - not only within the fandom but the american tabloids will be so on it.......I'm already annoyed by tomorrows headlines



You know what I'm dismayed at? How ridiculous they've treated TB fans. Like this episode would _ever _be ok? And how they marketed that particular scene. And that scene isn't the only thing I'm p***ed off with btw. They've also messed royally with the character of Sookie, and since she's the central character, if they mess up _her_, the whole damn show is kaput.

I'm a die hard Truebie. I've stuck with it and defended some bad plot points, holes in storylines and ones that just disappeared without explanation.  But this....this could be the end of it for me.

I look forward to all of Alex's movies, and hope he's the breakout star we all know he is.


----------



## VampFan

OM F'n G, the IMDB spoilers were kinda  true. Not even sure where they are going with this, S7, but I totally am up for a drink, or two or three or four. Mojitos, G&T's, anything alcohol related. Pass them along  and give them to me. Major IMDB spoiler plot points are true. Specifics not so much. Eric still alive or not? we'll have to wait until next season to find out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> OM F'n G, the IMDB spoilers were kinda  true. Not even sure where they are going with this, S7, but I totally am up for a drink, or two or three or four. Mojitos, G&T's, anything alcohol related. Pass them along  and give them to me. Major IMDB spoiler plot points are true. Specifics not so much. Eric still alive or not? we'll have to wait until next season to find out.



Drink up hon. Right there with you (and my righteous indignation)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> good choice
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianBeaver got the screen caps already on her tumblr and let me take an educated guess 'full frontal Eric' will go viral - not only within the fandom but the american tabloids will be so on it.......I'm already annoyed by tomorrows headlines [/QUOT*E]*
> 
> 
> 
> My NQSO joked that he'd leave me for her as well.
> 
> The recaps and articles on this one should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSpirit71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I'm dismayed at? How ridiculous they've treated TB fans. Like this episode would _ever _be ok? And how they marketed that particular scene. And that scene isn't the only thing I'm p***ed off with btw. They've also messed royally with the character of Sookie, and since she's the central character, if they mess up _her_, the whole damn show is kaput.
> 
> I'm a die hard Truebie. I've stuck with it and defended some bad plot points, holes in storylines and ones that just disappeared without explanation.  But this....this could be the end of it for me.
> 
> I look forward to all of Alex's movies, and hope he's the breakout star we all know he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what HBO execs are thinking right about now.
> 
> It's almost as if they wrote this as a series finale, not a season finale, and a big FU series finale at that.
> 
> I'm sad for Alex for being associated with this episode.
Click to expand...


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know what I'm dismayed at? How ridiculous they've treated TB fans. Like this episode would _ever _be ok? And how they marketed that particular scene. And that scene isn't the only thing I'm p***ed off with btw. They've also messed royally with the character of Sookie, and since she's the central character, if they mess up _her_, the whole damn show is kaput.
> 
> I'm a die hard Truebie. I've stuck with it and defended some bad plot points, holes in storylines and ones that just disappeared without explanation.  But this....this could be the end of it for me.
> 
> I look forward to all of Alex's movies, and hope he's the breakout star we all know he is.


 
Now I'm really dying to see the reviews on this one - 

Alex will be fine. Even if Eric isn't dead, this definitely frees him from being tied to the show - he might float in a bit but he's likely a flashback now.  Which probably suits him fine.  It just feels so odd...like someone will make us wake up soon.

and *hic* pass me another shot Free, I drank all the green ones already...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just a note. Quote obvious the door is open for him either way...but that doesn't really temper my anger at this f**kedupness (as Lafayette would say)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Drink up hon. Right there with you (and my righteous indignation)



The bar is open. And it's fruity! And Chocolaty! And not enough to soothe my anger and serious confusion over this episode.


----------



## merita

Hi everyone - coming out of lurk mode.  Sweet jesus, the finale was more horrible than I could have ever imagined. So disappointed.


----------



## VampFan

CH screwed us over with the book finale. Now I feel screwed over again. Ughhh.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I forgot to post something that I said I would if those spoilers were true:






*ETA*:  And don't watch the_ "Inside the Episode"_ for this one if you don't want to hurl up your dinner or breakfast or lunch.  I. Can't.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Well, at least we know that Eric cleaned himself up after several days of wearing the same bloody coveralls.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know what I'm dismayed at? How ridiculous they've treated TB fans. Like this episode would _ever _be ok? And how they marketed that particular scene. And that scene isn't the only thing I'm p***ed off with btw. They've also messed royally with the character of Sookie, and since she's the central character, if they mess up _her_, the whole damn show is kaput.
> 
> I'm a die hard Truebie. I've stuck with it and defended some bad plot points, holes in storylines and ones that just disappeared without explanation.  But this....this could be the end of it for me.
> 
> I look forward to all of Alex's movies, and hope he's the breakout star we all know he is.


I hear you!
Even though I've never been a die hard fan like you, I like (or should I say I liked) the show. 
It feels like the writers tried to end the show forever but there were so many lose strands that they messed it up.
They gave a sh*t about the characters and loyal fans but worn out their 'sex sells' attitude to the max - just to get the best viewing rate. 
And you know what? They'll cheer and they'll really doesn't get why the die hard fans will complain because they've done it all right - they gave us what we wanted: Alex full frontal.

Who cares about Sookie and all the others, the reviews will be about Alex peen........that said, I'm disapointed of Alex because I thought he would known better. Did he learn nothing from Michael Fassbender? For someone who doesn't like to be stigmatised as just a hunk, going full frontal is a bit counterproductive. He did a tariffic job within the last two episodes but he vanished it with his peen.


----------



## cate1949

I think it was cheap - even exploitative.  As in - let's exploit AS - objectify him cause turning a human person into a sexual object is so so respectful and human rightsy ish.  And of course - let's get the viewers in a frenzy so  when we come back next year they'll be salivating for more TB to find out if Eric did meet the sun.  Maybe we'll even give our silly viewers more views of AS's bits and pieces.

This to me is not about nudity - I have no problems with nudity - it is that they used the promise of some AS full frontal to lure viewers in.  Utterly prurient and exploitive.  And they do this because they obviously have no real story to lure viewers with anymore.  They have gone so far  into absurd and nonsensical that all they have is  this sort of catering to  prurient interests.

The writers, the producers, the whole gang have no respect for their viewers.  They think we watch this show for tits and titillation and that is all it takes to make a successful TB.

It seems pretty obvious to me that Pam comes to the rescue - so I am not all aghast about this.  We'll see him next season.

I may be wrong about this as I am no expert but -   I just do not see how this is helpful to AS as a serious actor - this is exploitive - the nude shot was not necessary to the story - it did not add dramatic tension or whatever - it is pure and simple a way to get ratings.  I think it is not going to be helpful to AS's image as a serious actor to have screen caps - much enlarged I am sure - of him nude while people try to discern the actual size of his berries and twigs.  I can see it now - there will surely be a headline somewhere "The Skarswang".  This just doesn't seem like a place an actor should go.

The scene between Tara and her mother was touching in a weird TB universe kind of way and Jessica's angst/guilt is also touching.  Those were moments of genuine storytelling, character development - so they do sometimes know how to write a decent even moving scene.  The rest of it was a long huge "huh?".


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> I hear you!
> Even though I've never been a die hard fan like you, I like (or should I say I liked) the show.
> It feels like the writers tried to end the show forever but there were so many lose strands that they messed it up.
> They gave a sh*t about the characters and loyal fans but worn out their 'sex sells' attitude to the max - just to get the best viewing rate.
> And you know what? They'll cheer and they'll really doesn't get why the die hard fans will complain because they've done it all right - they gave us what we wanted: Alex full frontal.
> 
> Who cares about Sookie and all the others, the reviews will be about Alex peen........that said, I'm disapointed of Alex because I thought he would known better. Did he learn nothing from Michael Fassbender? For someone who doesn't like to be stigmatised as just a hunk, going full frontal is a bit counterproductive. He did a tariffic job within the last two episodes but he vanished it with his peen.



I don't think it's the peen thing, it's the flaming/rotisserie/BBQ peen thing. And yes, I don't understand why he did it.


----------



## cate1949

the thing is - they claimed it was "sexy and provocative" - um - he's burning - somehow that hardly seems sexy and provocative.


----------



## Santress

I have not seen the episode yet but here's a promo still:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)

Another from Copenhagen courtesy of director Henry Alex Rubin's instagram.
I guess he opened it again because I can see it and I remember he had it locked for a bit.





"Even international playboys get lost on the streets sometimes."

(Source:  *HenryAlex* @ instagr.am)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fixed it. (my edit)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> I have not seen the episode yet but here's a promo still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *HBO.com*)
> 
> Another from Copenhagen courtesy of director Henry Alex Rubin's instagram.
> I guess he opened it again because I can see it and I remember he had it locked for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Even international playboys get lost on the streets sometimes."
> 
> (Source:  *HenryAlex* @ instagr.am)


 
Oh look!  It's Sookie's magic Faery light, following Alex to zap him....



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fixed it. (my edit)


 


I don't know why, also, that after 1000 years on the earth that Eric would ever trust that any of those effects would last (thinking of his last roast in the sun with Russell) and put himself in such direct danger.  And don't you feel it when your maker goes under?  oh, alright, I'll stop talking about the lack of logic.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well of course Alex & Fares get lost. They are probably hungover. 

I feel kinda bad because I've already seen people commenting on how, uh, non Michael Fassbender it was. That's why I was wondering if a body double or CGI was used. Annnnd this is what happens when you give Alex 50 seconds of nude screen time because what else are you going to focus on? 

I might be completely naïve but I still think he's coming back as a regular next year. If he's actually NOT coming back and this is what they did to his character, not necessarily the dying but not a great storyline, then they have no idea what the audience wants.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

So, here is the 'inside the episode' of what the writers were thinking......

ETA: embedding doesn't work, so here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YQ-2JXUZO_4


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You just need the last numbers after the = Kayleigh 

Don't watch it if you aren't smashed out of your gourd.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> So, here is the 'inside the episode' of what the writers were *thinking...*...
> 
> ETA: embedding doesn't work, so here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YQ-2JXUZO_4




I'm not sure 'thinking' is the word I'd have used there 

I'm presuming that we'll find out soon enough whether or not Alex is a series regular or just a guest star in S7.

I'll be interested in finding out why he agreed to do that scene, because it was rather unnecessary and not relevant to the story. Unless the story was the TB writers have lost their minds.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

FYI the book Eric was reading......

The Serious Game (Swedish: *Den allvarsamma leken) is a 1912 novel by Hjalmar Söderberg* . It tells the story of a man and a woman who fall in love when young, and remain in love, but stay separated and marry others.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> FYI the book Eric was reading......
> 
> The Serious Game (Swedish: *Den allvarsamma leken) is a 1912 novel by Hjalmar Söderberg* . It tells the story of a man and a woman who fall in love when young, and remain in love, but stay separated and marry others.



Oh gawd, really? This is for the writers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And OMG, there are now discussions going on about Alex's penis, the size, is it a disappointment...What the actual f**k?  No, no, no.


----------



## cate1949

I think they left his fate with some ambiguity so he has options - if the film stuff works out - well - Eric met the sun - if the film stuff doesn't work out - Eric will be somehow implausibly rescued (cause Pam also would have burnt in the sun).  The best I expect re: AS for next season is brief appearances.

Oh wait - I know how he is rescued - some Sammi come along with their rheindeer - that's it - sort of like Santa Claus rescuing him.

Given Alex's constant remarks about his lack of concern re : being nude I doubt very much you are seeing a body double.

Could the book be a hint of sorts - isn't one of the films he has been rumored to be attached to based on a book in English with a similar story line?  I apologize - the Irish whiskey is clouding my brain right now!


----------



## Ms Kiah

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And OMG, there are now discussions going on about Alex's penis, the size, is it a disappointment...What the actual f**k?  No, no, no.


 
What did you think would happen? Wait until tomorrow when all the entertainment blogs go up. 

The first few episodes were very promising but the finale was terrible.


----------



## cate1949

argh!  "he does burn" - no ambiguity there - although I guess I cannot accept that a character as powerful and complex as Eric Northmen ends in such an almost trite sort of way.  No big battle to save one of the people he loves - none of the political dynamics he has been involved in for 6 seasons - just a miscalculation on his part.  You'd think there would have been more said in the clip by the writers about the demise of their most popular character.  They gave Terry the never ending funeral - but a main critical beloved character goes out and blah, that's it?  I am perplexed by these writers.

Free - sure those discussions are going on - that seems utterly predictable to me especially since the gossip sites have gone on in the past about the bulge in his pants - creating an expectation that he has one seriously huge penus.  This is why I am surprised he did it - he says he doesn't want to be a sex symbol - but a nude full frontal scene does perpetuate sex symbol not to mention the to be expected notoriety this will have.  I agree it is totally dumb and immature etc. - but it was to be expected.

LOL _ but I guess it does contribute to his "international playboy" cred!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> What did you think would happen? Wait until tomorrow when all the entertainment blogs go up.
> 
> The first few episodes were very promising but the finale was terrible.



Well, being as I'm not a dumb a** True Blood writer, I sure as s**t wouldn't have written a scene like that. So maybe direct your question to HBO.



cate1949 said:


> argh!  "he does burn" - no ambiguity there - although I guess I cannot accept that a character as powerful and complex as Eric Northmen ends in such an almost trite sort of way.  No big battle to save one of the people he loves - none of the political dynamics he has been involved in for 6 seasons - just a miscalculation on his part.  You'd think there would have been more said in the clip by the writers about the demise of their most popular character.  They gave Terry the never ending funeral - but a main critical beloved character goes out and blah, that's it?  I am perplexed by these writers.
> 
> Free - sure those discussions are going on - that seems utterly predictable to me especially since the gossip sites have gone on in the past about the bulge in his pants - creating an expectation that he has one seriously huge penus.  This is why I am surprised he did it - he says he doesn't want to be a sex symbol - but a nude full frontal scene does perpetuate sex symbol not to mention the to be expected notoriety this will have.  I agree it is totally dumb and immature etc. - but it was to be expected.
> 
> LOL _ but I guess it does contribute to his "international playboy" cred!



It annoys me because the scene and the discussion of it reduces both Alex_ and_ Eric Northman to caricatures - when both are _so _much more.  That's it. I've said my piece on it. This is just BS.

*ETA:*






*Source:* truebloodsims


----------



## cate1949

annoys me because the scene and the discussion of it reduces both Alex_ and_ Eric Northman to caricatures - when both are _so _much more.  That's it. I've said my piece on it. This is just BS. 


I totally agree - you said it  LOT better than I tried to in a previous posts - it reduces AS and to some extent Eric to sexual objects.  Powerful Eric dies because he wants to get a tan?
 Trivializes the character.  Really has ticked me off.

I think there is a kind of unwritten contract between the viewer and the show makers - they give us a story and characters - we invest in those characters as they are presented to us by the show makers.  We have every right to expect that the show makers will honor the integrity of the characters and the investment the viewers make in those characters.  For SIX YEARS we have developed a sort of relationship with Eric Northman - and then the show makers totally f##k us by completely dishonoring the character and our investment in the character.  I think that stinks.


----------



## Hephaistion

There is no way he is dead. 

As others said, to kill off the bad-*** Eric Northman that way is just ludicrous. He's a huge part of the show, and if he were to be killed off, he'd have to have the drama surrounding it. I mean Steve Newlin's character got a better death scene if this really were it.

With regard to the nudity, it took away from the scene. Instead of my being "OMG he's going to burn!" i was like, "wait, what? did I just see that?".   A very strange call on the writers part and the actor's!  Unless it was some sort of weird swan song... hey look, Eric may be dead, but at least you saw my penis!. Which is pretty weird... but it popped into my head so I'm putting it out there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Before I toddle off for good tonight, I just want to clarify my comments. 

Look, of course we all think Alex is hot and many discussions have gone on about the Gracious Plenty.  Alex has a lovely body. One I enjoy looking at.

That's not at all what I'm mad about. Its the focus on it. They have Eric/Alex in all of  52 seconds (count 'em) in the finale, and they used THAT to market the episode, reducing his part (no pun intended) down to non-sensical nudity and some ridiculous "is he or isn't he?" cliffhanger? Lawd, sooo disappointing.

I mean, really? I'm finding it hard to get my head around so much of the episode that I don't even where to start with it.

There'll be Joe fans or Bill fans who'll say I'm just a bitter Eric/Alex fan. My answer is: no. I'm a _*True Blood fan*_ and nothing made sense to me in the episode though I did like the Jess/Andy scene. It wasn't only a leap of six months time-wise. It was a leap into the abyss of bad writing.

I'm waiting to see how the "official" reviewers and recaps go with this episode.  At this point, I'm willing to write the series off though I concede that's probably a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I forgot to post something that I said I would if those spoilers were true:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA*:  And don't watch the_ "Inside the Episode"_ for this one if you don't want to hurl up your dinner or breakfast or lunch.  I. Can't.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fixed it. (my edit)



Free I'll take a big slice of that pie............Along with several gallons of alcohol.........any alcohol:cry:......We've all spent 5 or so years talking/liking/hating/ this show and now this f*ckery???  I'm done with TB....


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to admit I find you guys despair kinda entertaining. That is exactly why I jumped the ship 2 seasons ago. Writing isn't True Blood's strong point, just like the source material.
But I got a suggestion regarding Alex/Eric's future. Having seen that myself on another show called _Misfits_ Eric's storyline doesn't necessarily needs to be wrapped up. The actor on _Misfits_ decided after the season 2 finale he wouldn't come back but they hadn't wrapped up his story. So they decided to make a 10 minute short film (with the actor already being totally out of character because he prepared for his new gig) to wrap it up. So if Alex doesn't come back you might get a short film.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to admit I find you guys despair kinda entertaining. That is exactly why I jumped the ship 2 seasons ago. Writing isn't True Blood's strong point, just like the source material.
> But I got a suggestion regarding Alex/Eric's future. Having seen that myself on another show called _Misfits_ Eric's storyline doesn't necessarily needs to be wrapped up. The actor on _Misfits_ decided after the season 2 finale he wouldn't come back but they hadn't wrapped up his story. So they decided to make a 10 minute short film (with the actor already being totally out of character because he prepared for his new gig) to wrap it up. So if Alex doesn't come back you might get a short film.



I guess I can see the humour in it Bag but honestly, after investing 6 years in the show - I feel ripped off. It's just a show obviously.., it didn't have the writers strength of say...GoT but I loved it. And at the moment, I kinda feel like I wasted my time with it.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

You were smart Bag, I was just hoping TB wouldn't end like this. Like Free I've feel like I've wasted time investing in this show. I know Eric will survive but I don't care how the writers will go with it. Everything was just stupid. 

Too keep on the thread Alex related, I found this picture via JJ 
Apparently the IG owner is a friend of Caroline 
taken in copenhagen. 

matildasundquist
Perrrrfection!! @pietroq #skandicraybday #cphrave

instagram.com/p/dJtIOOzdD9/


----------



## doodle70

I went to tumblr to see reactions and I think it's split between "OMG Eric!" and stills of his full frontal.


----------



## a_sussan

After reading the comments here I'm not sure I want to see the last episode. It feels like I almost knew the writers would f*ck up this season. 
Well then, one more reason to hit the gym after work. It might help to get some frustration out, and clear some thoughts.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

&#8220;True Blood&#8221; Finale: Is Eric Dead? A Naked Alexander Skarsgaard Goes Up In Flames


A shocking season 6 finale for &#8220;True Blood&#8221; last night on HBO: Eric, played by popular sex symbol, Alexander Skarsgaard, went up in flames. You could say Skarsgaard was &#8220;burned out&#8221; doing the show as his film career is hotter than a searing flame. Ha ha. Anyway, vampire Eric was reading a book, completely naked, sitting outside in the Swedish snow. As you do. And suddenly the Northern sun just starting burning him up. His last scene was was fully frontal and engulfed in flames. Now, even on &#8220;General Hospital&#8221; you could live through that. But it does seem like Eric might be completely dead. It&#8217;s a good cliffhanger until &#8220;True Blood&#8221; returns next year. *Insiders told me recently that HBO was renegotiating a lot of &#8220;True Blood&#8221; contracts. Skarsgaard&#8217;s finale could well be linked to that. If he re-signs, someone will rush in with a fire extinguisher.
Next time, Eric, use a stronger SPF.*

http://www.showbiz411.com/2013/08/1...-naked-alexander-skarsgaard-goes-up-in-flames

My advice to Alex. Dont sign the contract!!


----------



## a_sussan

*Sydney,* I agree. Alex, if you read this    "Don't sign that  contract, what every you do!!! Stay away."


----------



## scaredsquirrel

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> True Blood Finale: Is Eric Dead? A Naked Alexander Skarsgaard Goes Up In Flames
> 
> 
> A shocking season 6 finale for True Blood last night on HBO: Eric, played by popular sex symbol, Alexander Skarsgaard, went up in flames. You could say Skarsgaard was burned out doing the show as his film career is hotter than a searing flame. Ha ha. Anyway, vampire Eric was reading a book, completely naked, sitting outside in the Swedish snow. As you do. And suddenly the Northern sun just starting burning him up. His last scene was was fully frontal and engulfed in flames. Now, even on General Hospital you could live through that. But it does seem like Eric might be completely dead. Its a good cliffhanger until True Blood returns next year. *Insiders told me recently that HBO was renegotiating a lot of True Blood contracts. Skarsgaards finale could well be linked to that. If he re-signs, someone will rush in with a fire extinguisher.*
> *Next time, Eric, use a stronger SPF.*
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/2013/08/1...-naked-alexander-skarsgaard-goes-up-in-flames
> 
> My advice to Alex. Dont sign the contract!!


 
I love that line -  "As you do."  well, then it was prudent of the writers to leave him in a predicament they can resolve either way.  Not a good cliffhanger, but might be the only good thing to say about it.  Would guess in some fashion they'll get him for appearance (maybe he and Godric can do ghost duos or more wigged flashbacks).  Oh well.


----------



## ritergrl

there are so many of u i agree with - squirrel, free, sussan, kayleigh - last night was a huge slap in the face to book fans, show fans, eric fans and alex fans. IF this was his send off it was rude and very underdone - i would have rather he flew away and be done with it leaving us wondering. IF this isnt his end it is a stretch that we should believe someone who survived 1000 years and knew fairy blood wears off (shown to us two seasons ago) would pick a place with no cover what so ever to sun bathe. i wanted alex to stay on tb because i enjoyed seeing him ACT (not naked just performing) even if it was only five minutes a week but after this ONE SINGULAR MESS i really hope he doesnt resign. he doesnt owe them anything and after the way they treated a character he helped make popular on a show he helped keep on - no. im sorry if i am overstepping by making this post i just - was so offended last night and my heart hurt to see his role reduced to that - sorry guys i should go back to lurker mode huh lol


----------



## RedTopsy

Help! I dont know what to think of everything right now.  
I haven´t seen the episode yet and as sussan said, I dont know if I want to.
It sounds just awful everything that I´ve seen and read about it. 
The episode seems just weird, strange and confusing. It makes you wonder about
the show and what goes on behind the scenes, something is not right there. 
I have just resently started to watch some episodes of the show and now I´m glad that I 
didn´t watch it for so long and that I didn´t get hooked in the True Blood fandom. 
The way I feel right now makes me not wanna watch the show anymore, maybe just 
clips on YouTube or so.  
I say like some of you here: Alex, don´t sign the contract!    

(Hopfully, I will clear my thoughts on this subject in a while  )


----------



## a_sussan

I go back too the interview in the Danish paper and. "*Next year's 'True Blood" is, however, a closed chapter, at least for Alexander Skarsgård *- he is very reluctant to make an official announcement about the series."

I don't think he will come back, but I think the writers made a really awful send-away for him. And that what I dislike, I would rather had him lost in grief than this,... *sigh* I can't even put in words. I just feel sorry for Alex, that have been so "foolish"  to agree to this ending. I really hope he find something more _(should I say substantial) _ But then again, what do I know what goes through his minds. 

What can I say, I thought it was a bad episode and I hated it, just hope Alex is happy with his decision. And that's the end of my thought of TB and Eric.


----------



## MooCowmoo

You know what has really changed for me this season (not speaking of the obvious) the 'cliffhanger' that we are normally left with actually holds no interest for me.....Normally my mind is working on which way the writers are going with the story right after the finale ends but this year.. I got nothing and I really can't be bothered to feel sorry about that.... I just feel like we have been inappropriately buttsexed by the writers, without lube or a courtesy reach around

I'd love for Lala to get his own spin off though, travelling the deep south, solving murders and being all sassy and fabulous a la Miss Marple style:giggles:


----------



## cate1949

so the NY Daily News - the most read paper in the NYC metro area - features a headline "Alexander Skarsgard goes full frontal nude" and a photo of him lounging naked in the chair - but at least he is reading so he seems intellectual.

Sydney girl - the link isn't working and please forgive my ignorance but what is IG?

I am torn between wanting to see more of Eric Northman and have his story line resolved in a pleasing way as opposed to barbecuing him versus AS getting far away from this and continuing his career at other levels.  I doubt any interviews that might be done by AS or other cast members will shed light on the ultimate end of all this - they probably don't know and if they did they have to maintain the suspense.  That is one of the annoying things about HBO series - on network US TV you wait a few months for the summer hiatus to end and then resume the story.  With HBO it is a full year - so long.


----------



## cate1949

a-sussan - I read a translation of the Danish article which might have been not so accurate and I don't recall it being that definitive -" closed chapter" etc. but I trust your read of the interview so that sounds pretty solid - he is not going back to TB.  This is what I had a feeling about all along.  

But this makes me even more annoyed because it would mean then that this really is how they end the wonderful character Eric Northmen's story.  Seriously stinks.

And yes - hope he gets "substantial" work for the future.


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> *I go back too the interview in the Danish paper and. "Next year's 'True Blood" is, however, a closed chapter, at least for Alexander Skarsgård - he is very reluctant to make an official announcement about the series."*
> 
> *I don't think he will come back, but I think the writers made a really awful send-away for him.* And that what I dislike, I would rather had him lost in grief than this,... *sigh* I can't even put in words. I just feel sorry for Alex, that have been so "foolish"  to agree to this ending. I really hope he find something more _(should I say substantial) _ But then again, what do I know what goes through his minds.
> 
> What can I say, I thought it was a bad episode and I hated it, just hope Alex is happy with his decision. And that's the end of my thought of TB and Eric.




This is really interesting. I had forgotten about the danish interview.

Some more thoughts on True Blood:
Alex was amazing as Eric this season I think. He really managed to act the best of the
crappy.  But I´m very sad about the way his character has been treated. 
It seems that he is moving on now and I´m glad for that.     good for him.

True Blood is sinking, maybe we should call it Titanic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm barely awake (Good Morning!) but we never saw the "one death that won't take"..or did we? Was it Eric's?

Either way, Alex should keep on walking and leave this bloody mess behind. And I can't believe I'm still stewing on it but 3 eps for Terry and 52 seconds for the Viking?  Even if contract negotiations were/are influential..not good enough.


----------



## whimsic

Well if he was going to walk away from the show I'm glad I saw what I saw :lolots:


----------



## a_sussan

Well I'm off to bed, so I see you tomorrow (and hopefully new ideas)  Night Night!!


----------



## cate1949

Free I was thinking about "the one death that doesn't stick" too and how about Warlow?  I know - he sure got gooey but the actor gave an interview and he did not sound like a guy who no longer had a job - he expressed a lot of concern about how people would respond to the finale - if you are dead and off the show - why care?  Far out I know.  But I do think it is pretty obvious that the intent is for Eric to be saved somehow at the last minute -  we did not see him become goo, Pam was not present during the time lapse portion and Willa hardly seemed like a vamp who had lost her maker and sister during that segment.  AS's reluctance in the Danish interview to discuss TB could just be discretion on his part - I have said all along I think he will spend this 7th season in a very limited role and it will be his last season so that could lead to a "closed chapter" mentality towards the show.  Especially if he has other bigger things lined up.

Among the many things so annoying about this wretched finale is that we won't find out anything until they resume shooting.  So in January we'll know.  If AS is there - Eric lives.  If Eric lives I'll watch the show.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Seriously..after that episode and what I loosely call "writing"...I say he should walk.

Why did they not show anyone caring about where the Sherrif was? So many questions..only one answer for moi'....walk and keep on going.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

whimsic said:


> Well if he was going to walk away from the show I'm glad I saw what I saw :lolots:



Never seen a penis before?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I guess I can see the humour in it Bag but honestly, after investing 6 years in the show - I feel ripped off. It's just a show obviously.., it didn't have the writers strength of say...GoT but I loved it. *And at the moment, I kinda feel like I wasted my time with it.*



Like CH, right now I think that the TB writers played a large portion of the fandom.




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> True Blood Finale: Is Eric Dead? A Naked Alexander Skarsgaard Goes Up In Flames
> 
> 
> A shocking season 6 finale for True Blood last night on HBO: Eric, played by popular sex symbol, Alexander Skarsgaard, went up in flames. You could say Skarsgaard was burned out doing the show as his film career is hotter than a searing flame. Ha ha. Anyway, vampire Eric was reading a book, completely naked, sitting outside in the Swedish snow. As you do. And suddenly the Northern sun just starting burning him up. His last scene was was fully frontal and engulfed in flames. Now, even on General Hospital you could live through that. But it does seem like Eric might be completely dead. Its a good cliffhanger until True Blood returns next year. *Insiders told me recently that HBO was renegotiating a lot of True Blood contracts. Skarsgaards finale could well be linked to that. If he re-signs, someone will rush in with a fire extinguisher.
> Next time, Eric, use a stronger SPF.*
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/2013/08/1...-naked-alexander-skarsgaard-goes-up-in-flames
> 
> My advice to Alex. Dont sign the contract!!



No, Alex no! Run away!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Seriously..after that episode and what I loosely call "writing"...I say he should walk.
> 
> Why did they not show anyone caring about where the Sherrif was? So many questions..only one answer for moi'....walk and keep on going.



I don't think he's dead, but I don't care. This finale was all sorts of effuppedness, and not just the Eric scene. We got some nice leg and feet shots, but other than that, no.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My guess, this is not what the True Blood writers are saying to themselves right now:







I watched it again last night, with my partner in crime, who is, by the way, a Northman fan..I didn't tell him what was coming (but I did have to drink a bit of Absolut to get through it again) and his reaction (several times) - and not just to the Eric-part (but mostly after the time jump) was "WTF", "Who are these characters?".  I gotta say, even the reaction from friends here in Oz, who are more casual watchers - and not specifically Skarsgard fans was more of the same - that the writing was terrible and didn't make sense.

I don't think he's dead either - the more I read about contract negotiations, the more I'm convinced it played a part. I don't care either way - he needs to go. 

I know I'm  but I'll be really happy when I hear that "Tarzan" and "The Giver" are confirmed for him.  Part of his appeal for me was always Eric Northman (the bad boy factor) but now....this is what I want him to do.....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh, and there's* this -* which is accurate - but I can't put the whole thing here because one of the gifs might get me trouble . But yes, startlingly accurate.

http://doritogirl.tumblr.com/post/58713391174/the-truebie-loyalty-reward-scheme


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My guess, this is not what the True Blood writers are saying to themselves right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it again last night, with my partner in crime, who is, by the way, a Northman fan..I didn't tell him what was coming (but I did have to drink a bit of Absolut to get through it again) and his reaction (several times) - and not just to the Eric-part (but mostly after the time jump) was "WTF", "Who are these characters?"*.  I gotta say, even the reaction from friends here in Oz, who are more casual watchers - and not specifically Skarsgard fans was more of the same - that the writing was terrible and didn't make sense.*
> 
> I don't think he's dead either - the more I read about contract negotiations, the more I'm convinced it played a part. I don't care either way - he needs to go.
> 
> I know I'm  but I'll be really happy when I hear that "Tarzan" and "The Giver" are confirmed for him.  Part of his appeal for me was always Eric Northman (the bad boy factor) but now....*this is what I want him to do.....*





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh, and there's* this -* which is accurate - but I can't put the whole thing here because one of the gifs might get me trouble . But yes, startlingly accurate.
> 
> http://doritogirl.tumblr.com/post/58713391174/the-truebie-loyalty-reward-scheme



I've not ventured onto the comments sections of the general reviews, like Entertainment Weekly's, but I can't imagine that even the casual, non-shipping viewer looked at this episode and thought it was good.

Ah, Jack Sparrow. Perhaps Eric/Alex will be needing a lot of rum as well.

I love that gifset.

And I'm still confused, and perhaps overthinking this: If Eric's scene is right before the time jump, doesn't this mean it was about December 2009 TB time? If that's so, why is he sunbathing in the mountains of Sweden near the Winter solstice? 

The next few interviews with Alex might be interesting, I wonder how much he'll reveal about his feelings regarding that scene.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

cate1949 said:


> so the NY Daily News - the most read paper in the NYC metro area - features a headline "Alexander Skarsgard goes full frontal nude" and a photo of him lounging naked in the chair - but at least he is reading so he seems intellectual.
> 
> Sydney girl - the link isn't working and please forgive my ignorance but what is IG?
> 
> I am torn between wanting to see more of Eric Northman and have his story line resolved in a pleasing way as opposed to barbecuing him versus AS getting far away from this and continuing his career at other levels.  I doubt any interviews that might be done by AS or other cast members will shed light on the ultimate end of all this - they probably don't know and if they did they have to maintain the suspense.  That is one of the annoying things about HBO series - on network US TV you wait a few months for the summer hiatus to end and then resume the story.  With HBO it is a full year - so long.



IG = Instagram. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I've not ventured onto the comments sections of the general reviews, like Entertainment Weekly's, but I can't imagine that even the casual, non-shipping viewer looked at this episode and thought it was good.
> 
> Ah, Jack Sparrow. Perhaps Eric/Alex will be needing a lot of rum as well.
> 
> I love that gifset.
> 
> And I'm still confused, and perhaps overthinking this: If Eric's scene is right before the time jump, doesn't this mean it was about December 2009 TB time?* If that's so, why is he sunbathing in the mountains of Sweden near the Winter solstice? *
> 
> The next few interviews with Alex might be interesting, I wonder how much he'll reveal about his feelings regarding that scene.



some one made a post on that, and how the writes cant fact check. But what else is new. 



> A question of time
> 
> So here we have Eric sitting in the sun in Åre, Sweden. Its daylight and hes about to burn. Theres just a problem with that as far as Im concerned.
> 
> We hear Warlow tell Sookie that the sun has finally set so hell be able to turn her into his fairyvampire bride. We see that its still day when Jason and Violet arrive at Andys to ask for Adilyns help but that the sun has set when they arrive at the cemetery. When they enter the fairy-realm, Warlow is busy draining Sookie, but shes still alive. Bill begins to fight with Warlow and Sookie is brought back into her house and healed by Violets blood. Warlow soon arrives and he locks everyone in Erics cubby. He goes upstairs and goes for Sookie when Niall appears, grab him and Jason stakes Warlow. So why this really long recap of what happens? Well, it has to do with time.
> 
> We know that Adilyn was born October 31 and that shes around two weeks old, which means this is mid-November. Lets say that the whole rescue and battle took an hour and then Warlow was staked. We saw that his blood became useless straight away and then we suddenly see Eric in the sun and then he burns.
> 
> The sun sets in Miami at 17.10 November 14. An hour after that makes it 18.10. The time difference between Sweden and Louisiana is -7 hours. That makes the time in Sweden 01.10 WHICH IS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT. The sun rises in Åre at 08.28 November 14, that means that the time in Louisiana is 01.28. That would mean the rescue of Sookie took more than 8 hours which doesnt make any sense at all.
> 
> The writers of True Blood really should be able not to make these kind of mistakes, they are so easy to check and they just add to the crappy writing of this season.



http://mametupa.tumblr.com/post/58691497357


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I may be alone but I completely ignore what the timeline is supposed to be. If I think about how much is supposed to have happened in that tiny space of time, it does my head in and makes the storylines even_ more_ inconceivable.

Saw that pic yesterday(?)..I'm glad he's having a good time - even more-so now that the finale has aired.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Michael K @ Dlisted has weighed in:


> *Hot S**t Of the Day*
> 
> This beautiful, perfect moment from last night&#8217;s season finale of True Blood.
> Just when I was about to make Alcide&#8217;s matted down, busted, wonky wig HSOTD, the gorgeous and holy image of a fully naked *** Eric Northman reading a book on top of a mountain in Sweden graced my screen. And if the image of ASkars doing some naked reading on Swedish mountaintop isn&#8217;t enough to make your nipples hyperventilate and go into cardiac arrest, what happened next probably did. ASkars got out of that lounge chair and we finally got VAMPIRE VIKING PEEN! It looked a little shy and it hid in the shadows, but when HBO gives you ASkars dick, you take it.
> The screenshot with Eric&#8217;s uncut vampire peen in it has a SPOILER in it, but if you haven&#8217;t seen last night&#8217;s episode yet, just keep your eyes to the right and focus on what&#8217;s really important: SHADOWY PEEN! (NSFW) Click here to get it. And the cure for the Monday mornings is vampire vikinig peen.



*Source:* DListed

This is how all the stories on it are going to go I think.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Michael K @ Dlisted has weighed in:
> 
> Quote:
> Hot S**t Of the Day
> 
> This beautiful, perfect moment from last nights season finale of True Blood.
> Just when I was about to make Alcides matted down, busted, wonky wig HSOTD, the gorgeous and holy image of a fully naked *** Eric Northman reading a book on top of a mountain in Sweden graced my screen. And if the image of ASkars doing some naked reading on Swedish mountaintop isnt enough to make your nipples hyperventilate and go into cardiac arrest, what happened next probably did. ASkars got out of that lounge chair and we finally got VAMPIRE VIKING PEEN! It looked a little shy and it hid in the shadows, but when HBO gives you ASkars dick, you take it.
> The screenshot with *Erics uncut vampire peen* in it has a SPOILER in it, but if you havent seen last nights episode yet, just keep your eyes to the right and focus on whats really important: SHADOWY PEEN! (NSFW) Click here to get it. And the cure for the Monday mornings is vampire vikinig peen.
> 
> *Source:* DListed
> 
> This is how all the stories on it are going to go I think.



Hahaha. This is how you can tell an American wrote this post.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Hahaha. This is how you can tell an American wrote this post.



Not so sure about that. I think the "fashion" at the moment is "uncircumcised", isn't it? Well it is here in Australia anyway. The rates for circumcision are on the decline here. My two boys (6 and 3) aren't "cut" as it's being called but it seems to go on the mood of the medical community at the time. Either way, as long as its healthy member, its all good.

Oh Gawd,* I'm* doing it. I'm talking about penis and c**k because of that scene. I'm out. I am so out of this conversation.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> IG = Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> some one made a post on that, and how the writes cant fact check. But what else is new.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mametupa.tumblr.com/post/58691497357


 
That was... comprehensive and makes my head hurt.  Honestly, if Sookie hadn't been in Faery for - what - 14 months or whatever? they'd probably still only be two weeks out from the Maenad over six seasons.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I may be alone but I completely ignore what the timeline is supposed to be. If I think about how much is supposed to have happened in that tiny space of time, it does my head in and makes the storylines even_ more_ inconceivable.
> 
> Saw that pic yesterday(?)..*I'm glad he's having a good time* - even more-so now that the finale has aired.


 
Me too - although with all those blonde women at the table who looked identical, hopefully he's grabbed the right one.





BagBerry13 said:


> Hahaha. This is how you can tell an American wrote this post.


 Yep, our men don't, um, wear turtlenecks here if you know what I mean.  Most American women wouldn't know what one looks like.   Michael K on the other hand, has no doubt seen it all.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not so sure about that. I think the "fashion" at the moment is "uncircumcised", isn't it?  My two boys (6 and 3) aren't "cut" as it's being called but it seems to go on the mood of the medical community at the time. Either way, as long as its healthy member, its all good.
> 
> Oh Gawd,* I'm* doing it. I'm talking about penis and c**k because of that scene. I'm out. I am so out of this conversation.





scaredsquirrel said:


> Yep, our men don't, um, wear turtlenecks here if you know what I mean.  Most American women wouldn't know what one looks like.   Michael K on the other hand, has no doubt seen it all.



Circumcision is in general not a big deal in Europe. Except you're a rich Brit I guess. British babies got cut until after WWII but then they took it out of the free health insurance. Now only rich Brits can afford it. At least they say.
In fact in Germany it was considered an assault until end of last year. They made them change the law because of religious reasons so minors don't get cut by rabbis.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

lol I wonder what people will think when they check the thread out and we are talking about circumcisions. 

Although going on the receptions online, some have never seen a uncut peen before.


----------



## BagBerry13

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> lol I wonder what people will think when they check the thread out and we are talking about circumcisions.
> 
> *Although going on the receptions online, some have never seen a uncut peen before.*



Well, that would explain why _Shame_ didn't make more money. Wasn't the Fassdong uncut too if I remember correctly?


----------



## cate1949

you do realize that 35% of American males are uncut and the percent is much higher among younger men and men of Hispanic descent?  But I think cause this is what US women are used to - they think cut has more aesthetic appeal.

Bag you are absolutely right - Brits stopped getting cut cause the NHS wouldn't pay for it.  This is happening in the US - some states are no longer paying for it - but the American Academy of Pediatrics has come out recommending the cut cause it stops the spread of diseases.  I was cruising a bit to see what was being said on the 'net re: all this and 1) I admit I got annoyed about a lot of ignorant remarks made about Americans and cutting and 2) most of the discussion seems to be about his peen and wheither one is impressed by it or not.  I am surprised we haven't had a discussion about shaved or not shaved.

This is exactly the sort of garbage I feared would be said - note all of a sudden every article about Alex is now "sex symbol" Alex - seriously - how is being associated with "Viking peen" so great for your career and image?  We go from great actor to hot Viking peen.  I thought he did not want to be seen as a sex symbol?


----------



## BagBerry13

cate1949 said:


> you do realize that 35% of American males are uncut and the percent is much higher among younger men and men of Hispanic descent?  But I think cause this is what US women are used to - they think cut has more aesthetic appeal.
> 
> Bag you are absolutely right - Brits stopped getting cut cause the NHS wouldn't pay for it.  This is happening in the US - some states are no longer paying for it - but the American Academy of Pediatrics has come out* recommending the cut cause it stops the spread of diseases. * I was cruising a bit to see what was being said on the 'net re: all this and 1) I admit I got annoyed about a lot of ignorant remarks made about Americans and cutting and 2) most of the discussion seems to be about his peen and wheither one is impressed by it or not.  *I am surprised we haven't had a discussion about shaved or not shaved.*
> 
> This is exactly the sort of garbage I feared would be said - note all of a sudden every article about Alex is now "sex symbol" Alex - seriously - how is being associated with "Viking peen" so great for your career and image?  We go from great actor to hot Viking peen.  I thought he did not want to be seen as a sex symbol?



And that's exactly what's been debated here. Sure it stops spreading diseases but simply because the helmet gets dried out. And if someone spreads diseases because of his penis then one should look at his general personal hygiene. It can still happen with a cut penis, just the chances get reduced.
And yay for manscaping.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Recaps and reviews are starting to come in:

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/true-blood-season-finale-recap-up-in-flames-20130819

http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/show/true-blood/radioactive/

http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/true-blood-recap-season-6-finale-radioactive.html

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/true-blood-season-6-finale/


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

cate1949 said:


> you do realize that 35% of American males are uncut and the percent is much higher among younger men and men of Hispanic descent?  But I think cause this is what US women are used to - they think cut has more aesthetic appeal.
> 
> Bag you are absolutely right - Brits stopped getting cut cause the NHS wouldn't pay for it.  This is happening in the US - some states are no longer paying for it - but the American Academy of Pediatrics has come out recommending the cut cause it stops the spread of diseases.  I was cruising a bit to see what was being said on the 'net re: all this and 1) I admit I got annoyed about a lot of ignorant remarks made about Americans and cutting and 2) most of the discussion seems to be about his peen and wheither one is impressed by it or not.  I am surprised we haven't had a discussion about shaved or not shaved.
> 
> This is exactly the sort of garbage I feared would be said - note all of a sudden every article about Alex is now "sex symbol" Alex - seriously - how is being associated with "Viking peen" so great for your career and image?  We go from great actor to hot Viking peen.  I thought he did not want to be seen as a sex symbol?



thats why I don't get the full naked shot. Alex said in the past if it makes sense in the scene he doesn't mind to go nude for it, but it made no sense at all! 

I'm still pissed off. 

When will they release a statement if Alex will continue with TB? before shooting in December/January? 

We have Eastdown bound to look forward to in october/november 

This made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





rawpunshell.tumblr.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*^* _"__And Eric...those were great pumps"_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> IG = Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> *some one made a post on that, *and how the writes cant fact check. But what else is new.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mametupa.tumblr.com/post/58691497357



Glad to know that I wasn't the only who who though that was just odd, season-wise and time-wise.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I may be alone but I completely ignore what the timeline is supposed to be. If I think about how much is supposed to have happened in that tiny space of time, it does my head in and makes the storylines even_ more_ inconceivable.
> 
> Saw that pic yesterday(?)..I'm glad he's having a good time - even more-so now that the finale has aired.



I don't completely ignore, but it's easy to lose track, and I think that's deliberate on the part of the writers. Or they're just not paying attention.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *^* _"__And Eric...those were great pumps"_


----------



## cate1949

great legs deserve great shoes!

thank for the reviews - liked the RS comment "bat****"


----------



## cate1949

This is from the Bullit interview - done two years ago as Melancholia was being released.  So it makes the contract debate clear - he is at the "freelance" part of his contract.  I hope he does do some guest appearances to give our Sheriff a fitting end.  


" I&#8217;ve missed out on some amazing opportunities because we shoot for seven months of the year. I&#8217;ve been offered some fantastic projects, but if they don&#8217;t fit into the window of our five-month hiatus, then I have to decline. That&#8217;s just the nature of the beast. I was disappointed, of course, but I&#8217;m so fortunate to be working on _True Blood_. Plus, *I have two more years on the contract and then I can freelance if I want.*

*How does that work?*
*I signed a six-year contract*, so they have the option to keep me for those six years if they want.

*If you decided to leave at the end of your contract, they&#8217;d have to find a way to kill off your character&#8212;but he&#8217;s already dead.*
[_Laughs_.] It&#8217;s true! By the same token, they&#8217;re not obligated to use you for the full six years. I could be written out of the show at any time, although I hope I&#8217;m not! I love my character. I loved his storyline this year, the stuff I got to do on the show, and the phenomenal people I work with. Plus, I do get time off every year so I can go home and see my family in Sweden. Last year I shot _Melancholia_, which was one of the most amazing experiences. I did [Peter Berg&#8217;s] _Battleship_ right after that, which was also a great experience but completely different obviously. Each season, I come back to _True Blood_ refreshed and excited to be there.


----------



## whimsic

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Never seen a penis before?



Seriously? Whatever that was, it's lame.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *^* _"__And Eric...those were great pumps"_




:giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

whimsic said:


> Seriously? Whatever that was, it's lame.



And your own comment was high-end, informative commentary I suppose?


----------



## Zola24

I just want to say how sorry I am for all the fans of TB after that cluster**** of a finale. Even I, who only watch the Alex/Eric parts, and the rest of the show casually, sat there with a wtf expression. That finale will surely keep lecturers and students of media studies busy for years.

I have been reading all your posts though and remember reading one which said that Alex hadn't yet been formally confirmed in The Giver and I thought, "that must be wrong" so I checked imdb and he wasn't there  but today 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435651/

Top 5000
The Giver
Drama | Fantasy | Sci-Fi
Not yet released (voting begins after release)
In a seemingly perfect community, without war, pain, suffering, differences or choice, a young boy is chosen to learn from an elderly man about the true pain and pleasure of the "real" world.

Writers: Lois Lowry (novel), Vadim Perelman (screenplay)
Stars: Alexander Skarsgård, Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges | See full cast and crew


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies.

O.k., I watched the finale.  Definitely not my favorite episode and not really because of the Eric stuff.  I found it kind of meh.

I think Alex will be back next season and his segment was just a cliff hanger.

Stunt pic from *True Blood*, Season 5 filming:





"In honor of last nights finale, a taste of Eric hanging from the ceiling.
#tb #trueblood #tbs5 #Eric northman  #set life #love my job.

-*heidiverstunts* @ instagr.am


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I just want to say how sorry I am for all the fans of TB after that cluster**** of a finale. Even I, who only watch the Alex/Eric parts, and the rest of the show casually, sat there with a wtf expression. That finale will surely keep lecturers and students of media studies busy for years.
> 
> I have been reading all your posts though and remember reading one which said that Alex hadn't yet been formally confirmed in The Giver and I thought, "that must be wrong" so I checked imdb and he wasn't there  but today
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435651/
> 
> Top 5000
> The Giver
> Drama | Fantasy | Sci-Fi
> Not yet released (voting begins after release)
> In a seemingly perfect community, without war, pain, suffering, differences or choice, a young boy is chosen to learn from an elderly man about the true pain and pleasure of the "real" world.
> 
> Writers: Lois Lowry (novel), Vadim Perelman (screenplay)
> Stars: Alexander Skarsgård, Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges | See full cast and crew


 

Thanks! This is great news !!
(we need great news now)


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates, ladies.'smile1'
> 
> O.k., I watched the finale.  Definitely not my favorite episode and not really because of the Eric stuff.  I found it kind of meh.
> 
> I think Alex will be back next season and his segment was just a cliff hanger.
> 
> Stunt pic from True Blood, Season 5 filming:
> 
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/o7dz.jpg/]/img59.imageshack.us/img59/8769/o7dz.jpg
> 
> "In honor of last nights finale, a taste of Eric hanging from the ceiling.
> #tb #trueblood #tbs5 #Eric northman  #set life #love my job.
> 
> -heidiverstunts @ instagr.am



Tku for the interesting photo  Poor Alex, he doesn't look at all comfortable.




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks! This is great news !!
> (we need great news now)
> 
> 'woohoo'happydance'



Tku  it's time to bring the Skars-smiles back 






mycelebrityfantasy


















somethingiremembered


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Circumcision is in general not a big deal in Europe. Except you're a rich Brit I guess. British babies got cut until after WWII but then they took it out of the free health insurance. Now only rich Brits can afford it. At least they say.
> In fact in Germany it was considered an assault until end of last year. They made them change the law because of religious reasons so minors don't get cut by rabbis.



Bag it has nothing to do with being a 'rich Brit'....Most guys in the UK are uncut now, not because of the NHS (as they do it for medical reasons for free) but because most parents don't agree with it and don't see it as something they want to do to their baby boys..... It is more associated with religious practises......My bro suffered with a tight foreskin for years as he didn't want to get it done but had to, he was circumcised in his 30's (and had plastic surgery for his peen) on the NHS..... I've not been with a cut guy here in the UK and I have never heard it being something that is done just because you have money


----------



## a_sussan

*Santress*, he sure doesn't look too comfy in that harness.
*Zola*, great smile and info about "The Giver" great news.

Thanks for pics!!


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> Bag it has nothing to do with being a 'rich Brit'....Most guys in the UK are uncut now, not because of the NHS (as they do it for medical reasons for free) but because most parents don't agree with it and don't see it as something they want to do to their baby boys..... It is more associated with religious practises......My bro suffered with a tight foreskin for years as he didn't want to get it done but had to, he was circumcised in his 30's (and had plastic surgery for his peen) on the NHS..... I've not been with a cut guy here in the UK and I have never heard it being something that is done just because you have money



Dammit, and I thought I had advantage of knowledge about the shape of Tom Hiddleston's crown jewels.
But seriously, I've read that in an article released here last year (since it was a big topic in press). It stated that only the British upper class nowadays does it excluding medical issues here of course.
And yes, it's the same here. If you have a tight foreskin or other medical conditions that require a surgery you'll get it. But if it goes into the religious area it'll be harder to find someone who does it because doctors here are still of the opinion why do harm to the body if it's not necessary.
So I guess we can include the UK again into the rest of uncut Europe.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Dammit, and I thought I had advantage of knowledge about the shape of *Tom Hiddleston's crown jewels*.
> But seriously, I've read that in an article released here last year (since it was a big topic in press). It stated that only the British upper class nowadays does it excluding medical issues here of course.
> And yes, it's the same here. If you have a tight foreskin or other medical conditions that require a surgery you'll get it. But if it goes into the religious area it'll be harder to find someone who does it because doctors here are still of the opinion why do harm to the body if it's not necessary.
> So I guess we can include the UK again into the rest of uncut Europe.



:giggles: TH is wonder.....we will find out though at some point 

I can't really say that I have done extensive reasearch into the artistocracy as I really don't run in those circles.....I'm more of a low class tart.....Although I did get it on with a banker....and if you use cockney rhyming slang you will soon realise how that turned out 
Yep you can include the Britboys in with the majority intact men of the world


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> I just want to say how sorry I am for all the fans of TB after that cluster**** of a finale. Even I, who only watch the Alex/Eric parts, and the rest of the show casually, sat there with a wtf expression. That finale will surely keep lecturers and students of media studies busy for years.
> 
> I have been reading all your posts though and remember reading one which said that Alex hadn't yet been formally confirmed in The Giver and I thought, "that must be wrong" so I checked imdb and he wasn't there  but today
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435651/
> 
> Top 5000
> The Giver
> Drama | Fantasy | Sci-Fi
> Not yet released (voting begins after release)
> In a seemingly perfect community, without war, pain, suffering, differences or choice, a young boy is chosen to learn from an elderly man about the true pain and pleasure of the "real" world.
> 
> Writers: Lois Lowry (novel), Vadim Perelman (screenplay)
> Stars: Alexander Skarsgård, Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges | See full cast and crew



While that doesn't say 'rumored', as it usually does, I also can't find any news followup that he's a done deal. 



Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates, ladies.
> 
> O.k., I watched the finale.  Definitely not my favorite episode and not really because of the Eric stuff.  I found it kind of meh.
> 
> I* think Alex will be back next season and his segment was just a cliff hanger.*
> 
> Stunt pic from *True Blood*, Season 5 filming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In honor of last night&#8217;s finale, a taste of Eric hanging from the ceiling.
> #tb #trueblood #tbs5 #Eric northman  #set life #love my job.&#8221;
> 
> -*heidiverstunts* @ instagr.am



It was meant to be a cliffhanger, but due to the sheer stupidity of that scene in particular and the rest of the episode in general, I don't want him back. I don't want Kristin back. And if they are, I'm still not going to watch. I'm a Chicago sports fan, I already suffer enough self-inflicted fandom punishment as it is.


----------



## whimsic

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And your own comment was high-end, informative commentary I suppose?



My comment, my opinion. You don't have to like it, but you can be respectful.


----------



## Santress

^A lot of people seem to really think he's dead.

Stealth shot from today (August 20, 2013) in Sweden.  This lady lists her location as Stockholm.





"Omg!! Skarsgård och Fares "

(Source:  *emmajennie* @ twitter)


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Hey it's the van diesel look alike dude!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^*A lot of people seem to really think he's dead*.
> 
> Stealth shot from today (August 20, 2013) in Sweden.  This lady lists her location as Stockholm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Omg!! Skarsgård och Fares "
> 
> (Source:  *emmajennie* @ twitter)



I think even if he doesn't come back the writers won't give him the True Death, because they'd probably still try and get a reappearance in the series finale.



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Hey it's the van diesel look alike dude!



This would have been a perfect opportunity to run outside and yell "Hey! Not Vin Diesel! What's your name?"


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This would have been a perfect opportunity to run outside and yell "Hey! Not Vin Diesel! What's your name?"



  that would be priceless to see!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*August 20, 2013 11:26 AM PDT                                                 **True Blood Scoop: Alexander Skarsgard's Season 7 Fate Revealed! Plus &#8212; EP Talks that Nude Scene, Bill-Sookie-Alcide Triangle and More*

*...
TVLINE | **Alexander Skarsgard &#8212; will he be back for Season 7?
*I can tell you that Alexander Skarsgard _is_ going to be a part of the next season of _True Blood. _He will be a series regular. 
*TVLINE | That will be a huge relief to fans*.
I am aware! I&#8217;m not going to take Alex Skarsgard out of people&#8217;s living rooms.
*TVLINE* *|* *I&#8217;m guessing Eric won&#8217;t suddenly be alive and well in the Season 7 premiere.
*No. That would be a cheat, wouldn&#8217;t it? That would be an incredible  cheat. Pam has gone off in search of Eric, and maybe she&#8217;s going to be  the one to find him, y&#8217;know?
*TVLINE* | *Let&#8217;s talk about Alexander&#8217;s nude scene. Full-frontal nudity on a guy is not something you see often on television.
*Correct.
*TVLINE |* W*hat kind of behind-the-scenes conversations took place prior to shooting?
*Alex Skarsgard was the coolest camper in the world. There&#8217;s no  conversation with him. He&#8217;s Swedish. They&#8217;re naked all the time. As a  matter of fact, when I saw what we had on camera I sent him an email  that said, &#8220;We&#8217;re going to lock picture. Are you OK with this?&#8221; He said,  &#8220;No problemo.&#8221; That was the conversation. It couldn&#8217;t have been easier.
*TVLINE | Did the reaction surprise you &#8212; or him? Probably not.*
I think sometimes we are impressed by how _much_ people care. But I don&#8217;t think _that_ people care was a surprise. He knew the gift he was giving everybody. [_Laughs_]


http://tvline.com/2013/08/20/alexander-skarsgard-leaving-true-blood-eric-death-nude/


----------



## a_sussan

I still think that Alex made a huge mistake and being "full front" on TB, because that scene didn't do anything to the story, just Alex naked. I really hope that he sign off and do other movies, and no more TB. Sure I miss the old Eric, but as he as turned out I couldn't care less, sorry. 

Thanks *Buckeye*!


----------



## LindaP

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *August 20, 2013 11:26 AM PDT                                                 **True Blood Scoop: Alexander Skarsgard's Season 7 Fate Revealed! Plus  EP Talks that Nude Scene, Bill-Sookie-Alcide Triangle and More*
> 
> *...*
> *TVLINE | **Alexander Skarsgard  will he be back for Season 7?*
> I can tell you that Alexander Skarsgard _is_ going to be a part of the next season of _True Blood. _He will be a series regular.
> *TVLINE | That will be a huge relief to fans*.
> I am aware! Im not going to take Alex Skarsgard out of peoples living rooms.
> *TVLINE* *|* *Im guessing Eric wont suddenly be alive and well in the Season 7 premiere.*
> No. That would be a cheat, wouldnt it? That would be an incredible  cheat. Pam has gone off in search of Eric, and maybe shes going to be  the one to find him, yknow?
> *TVLINE* | *Lets talk about Alexanders nude scene. Full-frontal nudity on a guy is not something you see often on television.*
> Correct.
> *TVLINE |* W*hat kind of behind-the-scenes conversations took place prior to shooting?*
> Alex Skarsgard was the coolest camper in the world. Theres no  conversation with him. Hes Swedish. Theyre naked all the time. As a  matter of fact, when I saw what we had on camera I sent him an email  that said, Were going to lock picture. Are you OK with this? He said,  No problemo. That was the conversation. It couldnt have been easier.
> *TVLINE | Did the reaction surprise you  or him? Probably not.*
> I think sometimes we are impressed by how _much_ people care. But I dont think _that_ people care was a surprise. He knew the gift he was giving everybody. [_Laughs_]
> 
> 
> http://tvline.com/2013/08/20/alexander-skarsgard-leaving-true-blood-eric-death-nude/


 

Bwah!  And I think him for that lovely gift,  thank you Alex!  


Thank you so much for posting this, what a relief!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Kirstin Bauer has shared the same info on her FB page.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I still think that Alex made a huge mistake and being "full front" on TB, because that scene didn't do anything to the story, just Alex naked. I really hope that he sign off and do other movies, and no more TB. Sure I miss the old Eric, but as he as turned out I couldn't care less, sorry.
> 
> Thanks *Buckeye*!



I don't really consider it a 'huge mistake' because it is something that will will die down after a while . 
I'm just not sure about the resigning with TB, I wonder if he really doesn't see the series the way a lot of fans do, especially regarding the way we think his character's been treated. It's possible the writers gave him some hints as to what Eric's future might hold and he figures that's interesting enough to tide him over for another season. Plus the FU money.


----------



## LindaP

a_sussan said:


> I still think that Alex made a huge mistake and being "full front" on TB, because that scene didn't do anything to the story, just Alex naked.


 
How often does any nude scene on True Blood seriously add to the story?  Let's be honest,  nudity and sex on True Blood are often gratuitous,  that's the fun of it.  The show doesn't take itself too seriously.  There is so much female nudity that it's about time we got some eye candy for the ladies!  If Alex is fine with it,  I'm sure not gonna complain.


----------



## a_sussan

ok, maybe it's only me that thinks Alex made kind of a bad chose to go "full frontal", and I stick with my opinion. 
I didn't see that it brought anything to the story, anything more then seeing Alex naked. This this will go away and it's just the "talk of the day" I agree. His father has done a few films naked soo...and I know, he's Swedish and he like to be a naked lion... bla bla...  :giggles:   so lets just put this behind us and move on, there is nothing so see here..  *cough*.. lol...

And *Buckeye*, I forgot about the money... lol...  I'm sure he does a buck load of it..


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Another from when he was promoting *What Maisie Knew* in Denmark (July 29, 2013):





(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LindaP said:


> How often does any nude scene on True Blood seriously add to the story?  *Let's be honest,  nudity and sex on True Blood are often gratuitous,*  that's the fun of it.  The show doesn't take itself too seriously.  There is so much female nudity that it's about time we got some eye candy for the ladies!  If Alex is fine with it,  I'm sure not gonna complain.



Which is why there is some of that reaction, because he's said he's comfortable being nude but also something along the lines he'll do a nude scene if it's appropriate to the scene/setting, etc. Even for TB, this seem rather random.

He probably didn't see a problem with it.  My problem was HBO/TB using it is a marketing tool. But this plays into my belief that TB simply doesn't see the character of Eric they way Eric fans do and don't care how stupid that scene seemed to us. They certainly don't see Alicide in the same way:



> In a world where almost everybody is a creature of some kind, Alcide is  the most human of all of our creatures. Now, thats not to say that it  was his most human season. We all felt the same thing that the audience  was feeling, which was that Alcide needed to come back to center



Hopefully Alex will still get plenty money but won't be in as many episodes and has time to do other stuff during TB filming, whether it's learning to fly a plane, more sailing, some short term acting jobs here and there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think peeps are forgetting that most Alex fans (and most here) aren't the least worried about the actual nudity. 

Rather, that it's done in the context of a badly written episode, where he had no dialogue, 52 seconds of screen time and they actively marketed it as the major draw of the episode.

Edit: just saw your post Buckeye..I agree.


----------



## a_sussan

*Santress*, lovely photo, I love it!


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *My problem was HBO/TB using it is a marketing tool. But this plays into my belief that TB simply doesn't see the character of Eric they way Eric fans do and don't care how stupid that scene seemed to us.* .



What Buckeye said, that is what I think too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> *Another from when he was promoting What Maisie Knew in Denmark *(July 29, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


Thanks!  I was trying to embed that earlier and my browers are just not liking me.

Those were a couple of very nice photoshoots in Denmark.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think peeps are forgetting that most Alex fans (and most here) aren't the least worried about the actual nudity.
> 
> Rather, that it's done in the context of a badly written episode, where he had no dialogue, 52 seconds of screen time and they actively marketed it as the major draw of the episode.
> 
> Edit: *just saw your post Buckeye..I agree.*



About the perception? Or the money? Or both?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

edit: BC, the marketing etc.


----------



## LindaP

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Which is why there is some of that reaction, because he's said he's comfortable being nude but also something along the lines he'll do a nude scene if it's appropriate to the scene/setting, etc. Even for TB, this seem rather random.
> 
> He probably didn't see a problem with it.  My problem was HBO/TB using it is a marketing tool. But this plays into my belief that TB simply doesn't see the character of Eric they way Eric fans do and don't care how stupid that scene seemed to us. They certainly don't see Alicide in the same way:
> .


 

Well, he was sunbathing nude,   what exactly is inappropriate here? He was crouched over, it's not much more than a glimpse when he gets up.  I don't get what the big fuss is about.  *shrug*  

When has True Blood NOT used sex/nudity for marketing?  Seriously folks, what show do you think you've been watching?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^obviously you're not even reading everyone's posts. Anyhow.........


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source: CurzonFilmWorld via *alexanderssskarsbrow


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LindaP said:


> Well, he was sunbathing nude,   what exactly is inappropriate here? He was crouched over, it's not much more than a glimpse when he gets up.  I don't get what the big fuss is about.  *shrug*
> 
> When has True Blood NOT used sex/nudity for marketing?  Seriously folks, what show do you think you've been watching?!



We're well aware of what we're watching. And yes, TB has used sex for marketing, especially in the beginning. But this marketing was more, it was basically the entire promotion for the finale. Because apparently all Eric fans want to see is him naked. Except what was the point of him sunbathing naked in the context with both the previous episode and the finale? It's not an 'appropriate' thing, it's a context thing, and it was simply to get him naked. If you wanted a cliffhanger you had one at the end of Episode 9. 
Alex was fine with it, but it adds to the annoyance with the TB writers/marketing. Once again, it wasn't the nudity itself, it was why was in it that scene. Why not the dream sequences with Sookie? Or the tub scene in S1? Or the beginning of S3?


----------



## Ms Kiah

So unnecessary.

After a strong start I thought the new showrunner breathed new life into the show. Storylines were wrapping up and the show felt tighter. A lot of the actors had some very good material to work with. Then it felt like they didn't know what to do after the Vamp Camp drama was over. 

I find it hilarious that he is confirming Alex is coming back next season. They totally miscalculated the viewers. I can't believe they don't give Alex the credit he deserves as the fan favorite/breakout star he is. I'm shocked they seem to think people are tuning in for Stephen Moyer or wolves. He needs to keep all this in mind when writing for next season. 

I can't even imagine the excitement of dining, looking out the window and seeing Alex & Fares talking on the sidewalk. Awesome!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Funny how that TVLine interview came out after all the hoo-ha.........  and how they kind of setup a different love triangle (ie Alcide, Bill and Sookie) just in case.  I still believe contract negotiations played a part.

NB: I like Stephen Moyer. But_ Bill _is the guy I love to hate.


----------



## jackyoth26

Guys TV Guide just put out the tv star with the highest salary and apparently Stephen , Anna and Alex all got a bump from last time they were making 200,000 now they are making 275,000 per episode I don't know for this season or last but who knows they are going to renegotiate their contract obviously it's going to be more


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the photo of Alex, very beautiful. 

I could not resist but read some of the threads over at IMDB, maybe I shouldn´t have 
done that, they are a little obsessed over there. 
Anyway, apparently showrunner Brian Buckner is now considered to be a "moron", 
because he had to spoil the coming season and that Eric isn´t dead.
Very strange to reveal whats gonna happen in the next season this way, only 2 days after the final episode.  :weird:
It may have been HBO who forced Buckner to reveal the spoilers because of the
negative reactions to  the ****ty cliffhanger. People threatened to cancel their subscription for HBO. 
To much money to loose for HBO.....

Hmm...


----------



## LindaP

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We're well aware of what we're watching. And yes, TB has used sex for marketing, especially in the beginning. But this marketing was more, it was basically the entire promotion for the finale. Because apparently all Eric fans want to see is him naked. Except what was the point of him sunbathing naked in the context with both the previous episode and the finale? It's not an 'appropriate' thing, it's a context thing, and it was simply to get him naked. If you wanted a cliffhanger you had one at the end of Episode 9.
> Alex was fine with it, but it adds to the annoyance with the TB writers/marketing. Once again, it wasn't the nudity itself, it was why was in it that scene. Why not the dream sequences with Sookie? Or the tub scene in S1? Or the beginning of S3?


 

Of course we all want to see him naked!  

The point of him sunbathing naked was that he COULD, he hadn't felt the sun on his body for years,  aside from a brief moment a few season ago.   It was entirely in context.   Here was his chance to soak it up all over,  perhaps what he planned to be his last few moments alive.   I find that more 'dignified' than a dream sequence just to get him naked,  not that I would complain about that either.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Source: CurzonFilmWorld via *alexanderssskarsbrow



Thank you Free

*Runs off to fluff pillows for Viking arrival* ........Mr Moo will be at work for some time 


Thank you all for the pics, the links and articles and the views on the TB finale.......I've calmed down some now but that may be the awesome pain meds I am on (tooth infection, surgery soon )  It said not to drink alcohol while on them....I took that as a challenge and had a tipple, certainly gave them a bit more of a kick   Maybe I should head to Soho tomorrow....oh the trouble a girl can get into in Soho


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MooCowmoo said:


> Thank you Free
> 
> *Runs off to fluff pillows for Viking arrival* ........Mr Moo will be at work for some time
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the pics, the links and articles and the views on the TB finale.......I've calmed down some now but that may be the awesome pain meds I am on (tooth infection, surgery soon )  *It said not to drink alcohol while on them....I took that as a challenge and had a tipple, certainly gave them a bit more of a kick *  Maybe I should head to Soho tomorrow....oh the trouble a girl can get into in Soho



You're my favourite kind of "tart"  Moo    Bummer about the tooth infection.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks Santress for the photo of Alex, very beautiful.
> 
> I could not resist but read some of the threads over at IMDB, maybe I shouldn´t have
> done that, they are a little obsessed over there.
> Anyway, apparently showrunner Brian Buckner is now considered to be a "moron",
> because he had to spoil the coming season and that Eric isn´t dead.
> Very strange to reveal whats gonna happen in the next season this way, only 2 days after the final episode.  :weird:
> It may have been HBO who forced Buckner to reveal the spoilers because of the
> negative reactions to  the ****ty cliffhanger. People threatened to cancel their subscription for HBO.
> To much money to loose for HBO.....
> 
> Hmm...



That timing was noted in one of the comments.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Care for a giggle? Because_ 'Enquiring Minds Want to Know"_



> Pals of &#8220;True Blood&#8221; star ALEXANDER SKARSGARD say he&#8217;s notoriously bad at putting names to faces &#8211; even when the face is pretty and famous &#8211; but the Swedish-born actor blew the minds of buddies at an LA coffee shop when a sizzling hottie with super-short hair and even shorter shorts waltzed up and said &#8220;Hi,&#8221; gushed about loving the new season of &#8220;True Blood&#8221; &#8211; then flashed a big smile, purred that she&#8217;d see him around and split for the exit.
> 
> Said My SpyWitness: &#8220;Alex just nodded politely as she walked away until one pal blurted, &#8216;Dude! You don&#8217;t know who that WAS?&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Alex looked blank until the guy sputtered: &#8220;That was MILEY CYRUS, you dumba**!&#8221;
> 
> Suddenly horrified he might have offended a fellow star, Alex ran to catch up before she exited, gushing, &#8220;It was good to see you, MILEY &#8211; please have a great day!&#8221;
> 
> Said the source: &#8220;Miley, smiling like she knew Alex was covering his butt, said, &#8216;It&#8217;s all right if you don&#8217;t remember who I am!&#8217; &#8211; then reminded him they&#8217;d met THREE times at Hollywood club Beacher&#8217;s Madhouse.&#8221;
> 
> OUCH!



*Source:* http://www.nationalenquirer.com/mike-walker/red-faced-true-blood-star-blows-miley


----------



## cate1949

all this activity I missed!  Thanks for the pics Santress - yeah I agree HBO may have gotten hit with a lot of threats to cancel subscriptions hence letting people know Eric is alive and maybe not so well.
Miscalculation on TB's part I think.

I am almost a little sorry to see he'll be back as a regular cause I was 1) hopeing he'd gotten some great work in film and 2) disgusted with that whole episode.  But hey it does present some interesting possibilities for a story line for him and Pam as he recuperates.

I am with a-sussan and others re: the nude scene.  While it is true they have a lot of nudity on the show they do not typically use it as a major marketing ploy - they did use this as a major marketing ploy.  Also - he did full frontal and that is somewhat more notorious than a bit of tits and ***.  Frankly - how is it a gift to see his penus?  Do they think all the female viewers are so sex starved ?  We never saw one before?  His is so remarkable?  I had no overwhelming desire to see his peen - especially getting burned - that was rather a turnoff.  

But it is over and done with now.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

^^^LOL how can this happen if he hasn't been in the US (not including NC) for 2 months?!?! 

HBO is doing some damage control. Regardless of Eric storyline the fact that they will forever want bill and sookie together annoys the crap out of me. And the BS where he doesnt want bill to be a a-hole ?? 



> I think Bill doesnt have a trick up his sleeve this time. I think hes genuine. The real question is about forgiveness.


 WTF!!!! 



> We all felt the same thing that the audience was feeling, which was that Alcide needed to come back to center.



Do they NOT know what when ever Alcide is on screen people go on a toilet break?? 
I DONT want him to bring him to the centre!!! 

UGH, Im all pissed off again. :censor:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Care for a giggle? Because_ 'Enquiring Minds Want to Know"_
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.nationalenquirer.com/mike-walker/red-faced-true-blood-star-blows-miley



I want to live in the magical mind of an Enquirer 'reporter'. Do they even  know or care that he has not been in LA since the end of June?

Syd, the continued attempt to make Alcide happen amuses and annoys me. The reality it is most fans do not actually care. Some probably want to look at his abs but may not really want him as a main character. I think  Buckner's probably trolling a bit, but they do seem deliberately obtuse concerning some of the storylines and characters.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm still shouting the thread drinks by the way, for those still in need of inebriation:





(my old PShop)

*Note:* Brian Buckner is the ultimate True Blood  billy goat gruff frightener (lives under a bridge, etc) you get the drift.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

'True Blood' Showrunner on Shocking Finale Reactions: 'The Anger is Surprising' (Q&A)

Brian Buckner talks to THR about his shock at fans' reactions to Eric Northman's near-death in the season six finale.

Season six of True Blood wrapped up on Sunday with a finale packed with surprises from the death of Warlow to the sun-frying of a very naked Eric Northman. Then, halfway through the episode, there was a six-month time jump which saw a lot of changes in Bon Temps, including the threat of Hep V-infected mutant vampires and a new relationship between Sookie and Alcide.

The dramatic finale left fans with many questions, but the most pressing would be the fate of Alexander Skarsgard's much beloved character, Eric Northman.
The Hollywood Reporter spoke with executive producer Brian Buckner about Eric Northman's fate, his surprise at fans' anger and how long he sees the show staying on HBO.

THR: Let's just start with the most obvious. Is Alexander Skarsgard coming back as Eric Northman?

Brian Buckner: The character of Eric will be back as a regular on our show, but I'm not promising how we're going to use him. But I also don't want to incite more controversy. Here's what I would like to say: Eric Northman will be back in your living rooms next summer.

THR: I assume you knew you were going to shock and piss off a lot of people with that surprising scene?

Buckner: Well, yeah, but truthfully, here's the thing -- the idea that the audience needs to and deserves to know that everything's going to be OK sort of runs counter to what I think our job is. So, yeah, of course Skarsgard and I sat down and said, "We're doing this story for behind-the-scenes reasons, but we knew it was going to be fun." *The anger is surprising.* But I understand he's beloved, and he understands he's beloved and he's going to be a part of this show going forward. We should be allowed to put characters in jeopardy -- and people can hope we didn't just do that -- without death threats.

THR: We got some pretty passionate comments on our website about those choices.

Buckner: I'm happy people still care. I didn't want to upset people or ruin their fall, winter and spring. But I stand by it -- I think it's good storytelling. I understand that it made the rest of the episode hard to go down for people. I get it. I guess I can't be surprised -- it's the level that surprised me.

THR: Speaking of surprises, on top of all that other stuff, there was the full frontal nudity. Tell me about your discussions with Alexander Skarsgard when it came to that.
Buckner: First of all, he's Swedish. He doesn't feel about this the way we all do. When we usually shoot scenes with that level of nudity, the men are wearing socks. Alex is not fond of the socks. So I wasn't entirely sure whether he was comfortable with it. When we were going to lock picture on the cut, I sent him an email. He was already off in real Sweden somewhere, and I said, "Are you comfortable with this?" and he said, "No problemo!" That was the level of the talk. That thing about Eric Northman, the too-cool-for-school, it comes from Alex. He is really a cool cucumber.


THR: Let's talk about the time jump. How did that idea come about?

Bucker: The real question was are we going to do it at the top of the next season or within the body of the finale this season. We sort of went back to the template of "let's set the table for next season." It's not something that's unfamiliar to us. We've done smaller time jumps. On a show that so seldom skips things, I find it truthfully refreshing to be able to reset and not let the audience see every micro-move. Some people feel cheated. They won't next year. *I think people are like, "I wanted to see their first sex" but Sookie and Alcide are very attractive and their 15th sex is pretty good too.* No I do not want to see this 
THR: At Comic-Con you were speaking about simplifying the number of storylines. Is that still the plan?

Bucker: It was my absolute goal and objective was to narrow the number of separate stories we're telling. That's why we're doing for every human, a vampire, for every vampire a human, because now we get to focus on the characters and the relationships. The original promise of the show was, if vampires exist, what do the relationships between humans and vampires look like? And that was Sookie and Bill. And now we have this whole town of characters we're invested in, and we get to look at how the pairings, and what those pairing will do to the relationships people are already in. All of it is about trying to get back to the more entangled romances and soapy-ness that the first season had.

THR: This show has had six great seasons, and you'll start on the seventh soon. How long do you see this show running?

Bucker: I think we have one or two more great years. It's going to be an HBO call. I don't have the answer yet. I'm requesting it. I want to know if I'm breaking the final season or not. I do hope to get that answer. *The show is viable as long as the audience still cares. They might be mad right now, but they care.*  You obviously havent been online recently have you?? 

FRom http://m.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/true-blood-showrunner-shocking-finale-609755


----------



## LindaP

cate1949 said:


> I am with a-sussan and others re: the nude scene.  While it is true they have a lot of nudity on the show they do not typically use it as a major marketing ploy - they did use this as a major marketing ploy.  Also - he did full frontal and that is somewhat more notorious than a bit of tits and ***.  Frankly - how is it a gift to see his penus?  Do they think all the female viewers are so sex starved ?  We never saw one before?  His is so remarkable?  I had no overwhelming desire to see his peen - especially getting burned - that was rather a turnoff.
> 
> But it is over and done with now.



Definitely a full frontal is a bigger deal to show in the USA but considering the amount of T&A they have on the show it's not a stretch.  They had the bloody Lilith with a LOT of public hair covering the lady bits,  now that would have been cringe worthy on Eric.   This is HBO,  not the CW.

I don't think you have to be sex starved to appreciate the gift of seeing that beautiful man in the nude,  I am female and breathing so yeah I can enjoy that little gem.   .   

It's very hard for me to understand how anyone that has watched this show for any length of time can be outraged over their use of sex appeal as a  marketing tool and they know they have a huge draw in Eric.    This is True Blood,  why does it surprise you?  The show is sex,  blood,  violence and more sex.  I wonder if the Ryan Kwantan fans are as up in arms that Jason's final scene was with his head between a female's legs,  begging for sex ....

The outrage over his possible death I can understand,  if TPTB didn't fully appreciate his worth on the show before they surely must now!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> 'True Blood' Showrunner on Shocking Finale Reactions: 'The Anger is Surprising' (Q&A)
> 
> Brian Buckner talks to THR about his shock at fans' reactions to Eric Northman's near-death in the season six finale.
> 
> Season six of True Blood wrapped up on Sunday with a finale packed with surprises from the death of Warlow to the sun-frying of a very naked Eric Northman. Then, halfway through the episode, there was a six-month time jump which saw a lot of changes in Bon Temps, including the threat of Hep V-infected mutant vampires and a new relationship between Sookie and Alcide.
> 
> The dramatic finale left fans with many questions, but the most pressing would be the fate of Alexander Skarsgard's much beloved character, Eric Northman.
> The Hollywood Reporter spoke with executive producer Brian Buckner about Eric Northman's fate, his surprise at fans' anger and how long he sees the show staying on HBO.
> 
> THR: Let's just start with the most obvious. Is Alexander Skarsgard coming back as Eric Northman?
> 
> Brian Buckner: The character of Eric will be back as a regular on our show, but I'm not promising how we're going to use him. But I also don't want to incite more controversy. Here's what I would like to say: Eric Northman will be back in your living rooms next summer.
> 
> THR: I assume you knew you were going to shock and piss off a lot of people with that surprising scene?
> 
> Buckner: Well, yeah, but truthfully, here's the thing -- the idea that the audience needs to and deserves to know that everything's going to be OK sort of runs counter to what I think our job is. So, yeah, of course Skarsgard and I sat down and said, "We're doing this story for behind-the-scenes reasons, but we knew it was going to be fun." *The anger is surprising.* But I understand he's beloved, and he understands he's beloved and he's going to be a part of this show going forward. We should be allowed to put characters in jeopardy -- and people can hope we didn't just do that -- without death threats.
> 
> THR: We got some pretty passionate comments on our website about those choices.
> 
> Buckner: I'm happy people still care. I didn't want to upset people or ruin their fall, winter and spring. But I stand by it -- I think it's good storytelling. I understand that it made the rest of the episode hard to go down for people. I get it. I guess I can't be surprised -- it's the level that surprised me.
> 
> THR: Speaking of surprises, on top of all that other stuff, there was the full frontal nudity. Tell me about your discussions with Alexander Skarsgard when it came to that.
> Buckner: First of all, he's Swedish. He doesn't feel about this the way we all do. When we usually shoot scenes with that level of nudity, the men are wearing socks. Alex is not fond of the socks. So I wasn't entirely sure whether he was comfortable with it. When we were going to lock picture on the cut, I sent him an email. He was already off in real Sweden somewhere, and I said, "Are you comfortable with this?" and he said, "No problemo!" That was the level of the talk. That thing about Eric Northman, the too-cool-for-school, it comes from Alex. He is really a cool cucumber.
> 
> 
> THR: Let's talk about the time jump. How did that idea come about?
> 
> Bucker: The real question was are we going to do it at the top of the next season or within the body of the finale this season. We sort of went back to the template of "let's set the table for next season." It's not something that's unfamiliar to us. We've done smaller time jumps. On a show that so seldom skips things, I find it truthfully refreshing to be able to reset and not let the audience see every micro-move. Some people feel cheated. They won't next year. *I think people are like, "I wanted to see their first sex" but Sookie and Alcide are very attractive and their 15th sex is pretty good too.* No I do not want to see this
> THR: At Comic-Con you were speaking about simplifying the number of storylines. Is that still the plan?
> 
> Bucker: It was my absolute goal and objective was to narrow the number of separate stories we're telling. That's why we're doing for every human, a vampire, for every vampire a human, because now we get to focus on the characters and the relationships. The original promise of the show was, if vampires exist, what do the relationships between humans and vampires look like? And that was Sookie and Bill. And now we have this whole town of characters we're invested in, and we get to look at how the pairings, and what those pairing will do to the relationships people are already in. All of it is about trying to get back to the more entangled romances and soapy-ness that the first season had.
> 
> THR: This show has had six great seasons, and you'll start on the seventh soon. How long do you see this show running?
> 
> Bucker: I think we have one or two more great years. It's going to be an HBO call. I don't have the answer yet. I'm requesting it. I want to know if I'm breaking the final season or not. I do hope to get that answer. *The show is viable as long as the audience still cares. They might be mad right now, but they care.*  You obviously havent been online recently have you??
> 
> FRom http://m.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/true-blood-showrunner-shocking-finale-609755



Other than finally realizing most fans were tired of extraneous storylines he's missing the point about Eric. It wasn't that he might be killed off it is that it was done stupidly. And I don't mean the nudity I mean the relationship with Warlow and the blood being inconsistent from other fae blood and fae deaths.  And I guess we are just supposed to ignore the plot holes and bad dialogue from the  rest of the episode? It is not just about Eric, which is something that is conveniently being ignored.
And apparently he has done another interview explaining that with Warlow the rules about the blood had changed. Yet it did not seem occur to him that this would be seen as inconsistent. They really do not understand how it is seen by people outside that circle.


----------



## Zola24

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> 'True Blood' Showrunner on Shocking Finale Reactions: 'The Anger is Surprising' (Q&A)



Tku for taking the time to post that long article (and your asides, lol). I don't think I can deal with the fall-out from the finale anymore. Was it only Sunday that it aired? And I'm not going to name names, but you know who you are, tku for your considered and perceptive comments  I'm outta here for a while  Tku for the drinks offer Free but I don't think there's gonna be enough alcohol there for me right now  and Moo I hope your tooth pain is soon sorted, and no hitting on those barmen


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LindaP said:


> Definitely a full frontal is a bigger deal to show in the USA but considering the amount of T&A they have on the show it's not a stretch.  They had the bloody Lilith with a LOT of public hair covering the lady bits,  now that would have been cringe worthy on Eric.   This is HBO,  not the CW.
> 
> I don't think you have to be sex starved to appreciate the gift of seeing that beautiful man in the nude,  I am female and breathing so yeah I can enjoy that little gem.   .
> 
> It's very hard for me to understand how anyone that has watched this show for any length of time can be outraged over their use of sex appeal as a  marketing tool and they know they have a huge draw in Eric.    This is True Blood,  why does it surprise you?  The show is sex,  blood,  violence and more sex.  I wonder if the Ryan Kwantan fans are as up in arms that Jason's final scene was with his head between a female's legs,  begging for sex ....
> 
> The outrage over his possible death I can understand,  if TPTB didn't fully appreciate his worth on the show before they surely must now!



Can you seriously not read what people are saying????? 

Jason had good scenes, Jason had dialogue. Jason's scenes were in keeping with his characters nature. And thank you,_ thank you_ for reminding us* again *what show we are all watching.  

Let me tell you that most people on this thread have been following Alex for much, _much l_onger than True Blood. Therefore, we've seen his films from Sweden, where there is often some form of Alex nudity involved, do I have to mention _Om Sara_, where we got a glimpse of his almost full-frontal nudity?

So please, do me a favour _read_ the comments before trying to bash us repeatedly over the head with what show we're watching and how we're supposed to respond to a guy's nudity that we've all seen before, ok? You're missing the point - on purpose it seems.

The knee-jerk responses of Brian Buckner's interviews and his defensive mode to the reactions of  a great deal of the True Blood fandom are indicative of what a misstep it was. Eric's scenes were a BS cop-out and he knows it.


----------



## LindaP

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can you seriously not read what people are saying?????


 
   Truly?  I don't understand the outrage,  I'm sorry,  I just don't get it.   You're complaining about a nude scene?  And the fact that the show used it as a promo tease for the finale?  If there was anything at all to be mad about with that I think it would be that it didn't quite follow through with what they were teasing, I thought it was going to be a sex scene, possibly with Jason dreaming about Eric after taking his blood.   I didn't even put two and two together until later. 



> Jason had good scenes, Jason had dialog. Jason's scenes were in keeping with his characters nature. And thank you,_ thank you_ for reminding us* again *what show we are all watching.


 
So what are you complaining about?  Eric had a kick-a$$ season!  One of his best!  The fact that Eric was sunbathing nude in his home country,  after being denied the sun for so long  is not a stretch.  It was entirely in keeping with his character.  It was him having a private moment,  while the others were celebrating the high and sun together.   How is that not Eric?  After losing Godric and then Nora  it seems to me that Eric was looking at this as his way of saying goodbye.    Now if he was just being stupid, then that would be disappointing because I like to think he is smarter than that.



> Let me tell you that most people on this thread have been following Alex for much, _much l_onger than True Blood. Therefore, we've seen his films from Sweden, where there is often some form of Alex nudity involved, do I have to mention _Om Sara_, where we got a glimpse of his almost full-frontal nudity?


 
I can see that you feel very passionate about the actor, that is not in question.  



> So please, do me a favour _read_ the comments before trying to bash us repeatedly over the head with what show we're watching and how we're supposed to respond to a guy's nudity that we've all seen before, ok? You're missing the point - on purpose it seems.


 
Well maybe I am,  the point is a bit confused.   I've seen comments that they felt the nudity was unnecessary and inappropriate, that which I disagree.  Well maybe it wasn't *necessary* but it was fun, and that's what the show has always been about for me.  I've also seen comments that no it's not that,  that was fine,  it's the _marketing_.  And yet True Blood has been using sex appeal in it's marketing since the show began so yes I am puzzled that this would suddenly come as any surprise or outrage?  If there is a point other than the two I mention above that I am missing please feel free to bash me over the head with it.        My feelings will not be hurt.      Oh and he didn't get enough screen time this ep,  that I agree with but then again it's not just the Eric show, there is a whole other cast of characters.



> The knee-jerk responses of Brian Buckner's interviews and his defensive mode to the reactions of  a great deal of the True Blood fandom are indicative of what a misstep it was. Eric's scenes were a BS cop-out and he knows it.


 
I took his defensive comments to be about leaving Eric's demise up in the air and as well he should be,  that was not a good way to leave the fans.    From the comments in this thread it seems that you are more upset over the fact that they showed his penis,  marketed it as an ep that would visually please the Eric fans (which it did many),  rather than the fact that his character could be _gone_.   Perhaps that's because while I am a fan of Alex and have sought out his movies since seeing him on the show I am also a huge fan of the show,  I appreciate them both.


----------



## LindaP

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> , yeah, of course Skarsgard and I sat down and said, *"We're doing this story for behind-the-scenes reasons,* but we knew it was going to be fun." The anger is surprising. But I understand he's beloved, and he understands he's beloved and he's going to be a part of this show going forward. We should be allowed to put characters in jeopardy -- and people can hope we didn't just do that -- without death threats.


 
This is what catches my eye, he says he's coming back but I wonder if it was in question during filming and this is why it ended the way it did.


----------



## cate1949

I am so totally ticked off that they trivialized this powerful character by appearing to kill him and then whoosh - we are back in Louisiana like he never existed.

 I still do not know from this interview that they have not in fact finished Eric off like this.

Here is what Bruckner is saying 

The character of Eric will be back as a regular on our show, *but I'm not promising how we're going* *to use him*. But I also don't want to incite more controversy. Here's what I would like to say: Eric Northman will be back in your living rooms next summer.

That sets bells off for me - he is reassuring the viewers that Eric will be back but it may not be what we want - so what is it going to be?  Dream sequences?  People remembering Eric?  A Kentucky fried chicken looking Eric?    Maybe Godric type ghost Eric? Whatever it is going to be Bruckner thinks talking more about it will incite controversy.  Nothing in those comments reassured me Eric is not dead.  Note he also says the *character* of Eric will be back - he does not say Alex will be back. And that is the big issue for me - this beloved, powerful character appears to have been finished off in a manner which does not befit his status in the show, the impact he had both on the story and with the viewers.  It appears to me that Bruckner does not understand this - if he has to kill Eric off because of these behind the scenes issues - ok - but kill him off right.  

As for the Skarsgard gift -  I am happy that we finally saw full frontal from a guy as it does annoy me that it is ok to full frontal a female but not a male.  But I hated that whole scene - if we were gonna full frontal Skarsgard - why a barbecued penus?  Yuck!  If we were going to be given a "gift" how about something romantic and erotic -  instead we get a barbecue.


----------



## cate1949

seen another interview and it seems clear Eric will have his own story line separate from the Bon Temps storyline with Pam and that she will spend a few episodes looking for him.  This sounds like he may in fact have those other commitments we were hopeing he'd get so that makes me happy and it does sound like Eric will get proper treatment

TV Guide article.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Did we post this one too? From ew.com:

Spoiler alert! If you still haven&#8217;t watched True Blood&#8216;s season 6 finale, stop reading now. Exec producer Brian Buckner answered burning questions including whether we&#8217;ll see Eric again, if Tara&#8217;s mother is a Hep V carrier, and why you should have faith in season 7.

*ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: You&#8217;ve confirmed that Alexander Skarsgard will return and be a regular on the show next season. Eric&#8217;s alive*!
BRIAN BUCKNER: [Laughs] Well, I did not confirm that he&#8217;s alive. Not that I want to create more conversation, because I don&#8217;t, but to be clear, we&#8217;re not saying how we&#8217;re going to use him, we&#8217;re simply saying that we are using him. I will say that I do long for the days when television audiences could stand to wait and enjoy the tease. But I understand we&#8217;re living in a different time. I don&#8217;t want to watch a show without him either.


*So we can start with the next important question: Whose idea was it for Eric to be sunbathing nude on a snow-covered mountaintop in Sweden?*
It was mine. The original idea was that it&#8217;s basically like a Corona commercial, but I didn&#8217;t want to do a beach because it&#8217;s obvious. This is a man who doesn&#8217;t want to love, and doesn&#8217;t want to feel pain, and every connection he has to people ends in pain. So if Eric could be an island, he would be. So with Nora gone, and having sought vengeance for her death, he found that the pain was still there and he doesn&#8217;t want to feel it again. So he retreated and returned home. That&#8217;s as much as the audience is meant to know. For now.

*So he wasn&#8217;t suicidal, sitting on that mountaintop so exposed?*
Nobody knew the rule that if Warlow died, the blood that he gave to you would lose its efficacy. It was a surprise to all the vampires who realized that they just lost their ability to walk in the sun, but Eric was the only one in a timezone where it was light out. I think in the sort of &#8220;What the f&#8212; just happened?&#8221; of it all [Laughs] some people missed the idea that it was Warlow dying that precipitated that event. So if people called it an anticlimax, that Warlow&#8217;s death came and went without consequence, no, the Eric thing is the consequence of Warlow&#8217;s death.

www.ew.com


I don't know, not much more to say on it myself other than they are getting people to talk about TB which is what they wanted and Alex is certainly the draw.  Hope he lines up good movie projects in the interim to help make this more official...

Wonder when he's coming back to the US?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I don't know, not much more to say on it myself other than they are getting people to talk about TB which is what they wanted and Alex is certainly the draw.  Hope he lines up good movie projects in the interim to help make this more official...
> 
> *Wonder when he's coming back to the US?*



I wonder if he'll be NinjaSkars for a while? Its the only thing his interviews will focus on, being that they all regurgitate the same nonsense.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

creeper shot


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> creeper shot




Ha! Reading Buckner's interviews?  Checking in on the internet uproar?


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Just a reminder to the Aussies WMK is released in cinemas tomorrow. Ugh I'm not heading back home until September.



'True Blood' Season 6 Finale Down 1 million viewers

HBO's "True Blood" is bleeding viewers.

Sunday's sixth season finale attracted only 4.1 million viewers at its initial 9 p.m. airing. That's about a million less than the fifth season-ender's 5 million viewers.

If you combine viewership over the night's two airings, things look even bleaker: The series loses about 1.3 million viewers (5 million versus last season's 6.3 million).


HBO points out that in viewership across all airings, the series is averaging 10.6 million viewers per episode. The preseason debut of Sunday Night Football may have chipped away at "True Blood," but ... let's not get carried away.

If we drill a little deeper, the series has also lost viewers since its premiere. Back in June, the season debuted to 4.5 million viewers -- that's .4 more than the amount of viewers for the season finale.

Surprisingly, even the threat of more major deaths on the season finale wasn't enough to bring the in the viewership. In the end -- spoiler alert -- Sookie's (Anna Paquin) faerie lover Warlowe (Rob Kazinsky) ends up getting staked and arguably the series' most popular vamp, Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgård), may have also bit the dust.

We'll find out when the series returns for Season 7 during Summer 2014. It was renewed back in July.
http://mobile.thewrap.com/thewrap/pm_105955/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=o123ZZU7

I think season 7 will be the last one. Viewership won't improve, even if Eric is alive.


----------



## Santress

Another beauty from Denmark (July 29, 2013):





(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Hephaistion

cate1949 said:


> I
> That sets bells off for me - he is reassuring the viewers that Eric will be back but it may not be what we want - so what is it going to be? Dream sequences? People remembering Eric? A Kentucky fried chicken looking Eric? Maybe Godric type ghost Eric? Whatever it is going to be Bruckner thinks talking more about it will incite controversy. Nothing in those comments reassured me Eric is not dead. Note he also says the *character* of Eric will be back - he does not say Alex will be back. And that is the big issue for me - this beloved, powerful character appears to have been finished off in a manner which does not befit his status in the show, the impact he had both on the story and with the viewers. It appears to me that Bruckner does not understand this -* if he has to kill Eric off because of these behind the scenes issues - ok - but kill him off right. *


 
This!  This was my major beef with the final episode. Buckner full out admits that Eric Northman is a HUGE character, and also admits that the actor might not be as available next year, so then why didn't they give him a proper send-off? There are lots of ways they could have left his charcter with an open-end. But the all of 30 seconds he got was dreadful. And why the f*ck did stupid Terry get 3 freakin' episodes surrounding his death? Strange, strange call on the writers part. All the time those flashbacks about him used up could have been filled with interesting and exciting vampire stuff, including Eric's story.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Santress said:


> Another beauty from Denmark (July 29, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



Oh Santress thank thee for this pic 

*Where is my Moo....* The handsome, tall Swedish fellow muses while also wondering why his cup is not brimming with the instant coffee that he ordered 3 minutes ago......*The waitresses are normally tripping over themselves and here within the minute....I have no idea why?.....I am just an avarage man.....With an avarage uncircumcised peepee.......Oh where is my Moo?*


Thanks for all the TB news lovelies.....So Eric will be back.....meh...


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## a_sussan

So now I'm on vacation from work, be back in Sept 13th. Yeay! Nice to finally have some recovering from long days at work. Right now I'm drinking beer, surfing the net and just feels relaxed, no more alarm in the morning for the next 3 weeks. 


And again, thank you for all the nice pic!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

MooCowmoo said:


> Oh Santress thank thee for this pic
> 
> *Where is my Moo....* The handsome, tall Swedish fellow muses while also wondering why his cup is not brimming with the instant coffee that he ordered 3 minutes ago......*The waitresses are normally tripping over themselves and here within the minute....I have no idea why?.....I am just an avarage man.....With an avarage uncircumcised peepee*.......Oh where is my Moo?**
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the TB news lovelies.....So Eric will be back.....meh...


 
The lament of every man within the UK and much of the continent...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Celebitchy weighing in: 

http://www.celebitchy.com/317435/tr...id_taras_mom_poison_her_with_hep-v_spoilers_/

Eta: Lots of funny quotes in the article. I'm on the mobile though - hard to put them in.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> creeper shot




Looks like he's got his carry on luggage? Is that a different phone?



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ha! Reading Buckner's interviews?  Checking in on the internet uproar?



His friends sent him the Enquirer article about Miley Cyrus and he's totally perplexed?



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Just a reminder to the Aussies WMK is released in cinemas tomorrow. Ugh I'm not heading back home until September.
> 
> 
> 
> 'True Blood' Season 6 Finale Down 1 million viewers
> 
> HBO's "True Blood" is bleeding viewers.
> 
> Sunday's sixth season finale attracted only 4.1 million viewers at its initial 9 p.m. airing. That's about a million less than the fifth season-ender's 5 million viewers.
> 
> If you combine viewership over the night's two airings, things look even bleaker: The series loses about 1.3 million viewers (5 million versus last season's 6.3 million).
> 
> 
> HBO points out that in viewership across all airings, the series is averaging 10.6 million viewers per episode. The preseason debut of Sunday Night Football may have chipped away at "True Blood," but ... let's not get carried away.
> 
> If we drill a little deeper, the series has also lost viewers since its premiere. Back in June, the season debuted to 4.5 million viewers -- that's .4 more than the amount of viewers for the season finale.
> 
> Surprisingly, even the threat of more major deaths on the season finale wasn't enough to bring the in the viewership. In the end -- spoiler alert -- Sookie's (Anna Paquin) faerie lover Warlowe (Rob Kazinsky) ends up getting staked and arguably the series' most popular vamp, Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgård), may have also bit the dust.
> 
> We'll find out when the series returns for Season 7 during Summer 2014. It was renewed back in July.
> http://mobile.thewrap.com/thewrap/pm_105955/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=o123ZZU7
> 
> I think season 7 will be the last one. *Viewership won't improve, even if Eric is alive.*



Nope. Viewership was slowly declining anyway, and I think that quite a few people will hold on to their anger come next June.



a_sussan said:


> So now I'm on vacation from work, be back in Sept 13th. Yeay! Nice to finally have some recovering from long days at work. Right now I'm drinking beer, surfing the net and just feels relaxed, no more alarm in the morning for the next *3 weeks*.
> 
> 
> And again, thank you for all the nice pic!!



Three weeks? I hate you!  

Have fun!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Can't find this recap posted yet:

"SIGH  SIGH SIGH. Overall it was a MUCH better season than the previous year.  Which is sad, because last year we had the Meloni is ***-hugging slacks  and the vampire King of Mississippi. But the tone, taste and sensation  were 100% better, sillier, wackier, weirder.
 Am I pissed  that all the character work was undone, thanks to Warlow's change of  heart? Yes. Am I annoyed that the only character who got a little peace  of mind was Tara? Yes. But I'm glad that Jessica is trying to find her  forgiveness and that Sookie is getting that delightful wolf sex, which  you know is great. It felt like _True Blood_ home to me  and that's a great step in the right direction. A fantastic one. And  we're not going to fault them for using their regular, "take your top  off and dance" shtick. We will always love you for that, _True Blood_. But if you kill Eric, WE'RE DONE HERE."


http://io9.com/goodbye-true-blood-season-6-and-thanks-for-the-vampire-1167137217


----------



## a_sussan

*Buckeye*, I do my best! I start my first day of "freedom" doing laundry and cleaning, but this weekend I'm going to my cousins wedding and next Saturday going to Greece for a week, so yes, I will try to have some fun. Maybe even a trip to Stockholm, do some lure for a hot Swede...    bawwaahh...


----------



## cate1949

wow - Greece - bet they'll appreciate you too! Have fun!

Alex looked like he had his carry on bag so is he hitting the road again?  Where oh where will he show up next?  His b-day is coming up soon right?


----------



## a_sussan

*cate, * hate to spoil it for you, but he's with me for his birthday, I give him beer and cake and then some..fun..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> *cate, * hate to spoil it for you, *but he's with me for his birthday, I give him beer and cake and then some..fun.. *



Are you time-sharing him with Moo?  

And Buckner's putting his fingers in his ears and saying "I can't hear you!"

He's really missing the point:

*"Will the feedback you've received recently influence the story lines of season seven?
*I  don't think so. Look, the blogosphere ... This, by the way, is my very  first time sitting in this chair, watching something like this happen.  It is my first rodeo. But I have been making TV for a long time and I  don't think that we should let the audience tell us what show to make.  Because I think it's the death of television if we give people exactly  what they expect to get every week. What's the point? So the idea that  we need to release material beforehand and immediately come clean with  our audience and promise to not surprise them anymore, I'm not sure  that's the TV world that we want to deliver."

http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/true-blood-showrunner-no-more-werewolves.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Are you time-sharing him with Moo?
> 
> And Buckner's putting his fingers in his ears and saying "I can't hear you!"
> 
> He's really missing the point:
> 
> *"Will the feedback you've received recently influence the story lines of season seven?
> *I  don't think so. Look, the blogosphere ... This, by the way, is my very  first time sitting in this chair, watching something like this happen.  It is my first rodeo. But I have been making TV for a long time and I  don't think that we should let the audience tell us what show to make.  *Because I think it's the death of television if we give people exactly  what they expect to get every week. *What's the point? So the idea that  we need to release material beforehand and immediately come clean with  our audience and *promise to not surprise them anymore*, I'm not sure  that's the TV world that we want to deliver."
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2013/08/true-blood-showrunner-no-more-werewolves.html



You mean like consistent story-telling Buckner? Things like that? 
You can surprise me BB by not flip-flopping, by not ignoring existing storylines, and by not treating your audience like they haven't been watching the show for six years.

Oh...and it's always best not to insult your viewers in interviews - just sayin'.


----------



## Idun

Gosh, and I thought I disliked Alan Ball >.<


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Beware of other websites and facebook sites saying they had contact with Alex's manager regarding his fate in Season 7.

The only contact *one* of them had in recent years was a warning from his management to stay away from him ie: cease and desist with the letters, contact, defamation.


----------



## LindaP

Since this is an Alex thread I will share here as well,   36 best Eric Northman moments on True Blood!  Delightful!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/the-36-best-eric-northman-moments-from-true-blood


----------



## Ms Kiah

LindaP said:


> Since this is an Alex thread I will share here as well,   36 best Eric Northman moments on True Blood!  Delightful!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/the-36-best-eric-northman-moments-from-true-blood


 
No blue sweater. Fail. 

Laffy drinking his blood and wanting to f***ing dance shoulda been #1. I laughed so hard the first time I saw that scene.


----------



## cate1949

a-sussan - while you are in Greece - he'll be free - then it will be my chance!

I would not defend Bruckner who is of course the equivalent of Sauron right now.  But I do like to be surprised and cliffhangers are fun - the speculation about what might happen adds to the enjoyment.  So I certainly do not want to dictate the course of a show.  But there is of course a difference between surprises and complete "WTF".  A certain amount of quality - consistency - maintaining the integrity of the characters is what most viewers want.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> a-sussan - while you are in Greece - he'll be free - then it will be my chance!
> 
> I would not defend Bruckner who is of course the equivalent of *Sauron *right now.  But I do like to be surprised and cliffhangers are fun - the speculation about what might happen adds to the enjoyment.  So I certainly do not want to dictate the course of a show.  But there is of course a difference between surprises and complete "WTF".  A certain amount of quality - consistency - maintaining the integrity of the characters is what most viewers want.



Hey! Sauron had a plan! Buckner doesn't. And some of the stuff that happened in this season, and that were mentioned in the vulture interview, like Sarah Newlin's actions or Bill killing Gov. Burrell, were surprising, but in a good way. But as you wrote, there's a line between surprises and WTF? And that's something that Buckner has lost sight of.
And they had a perfectly fine Eric cliffhanger from Episode 9, but couldn't leave well enough alone.


----------



## Hephaistion

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Beware of other websites and facebook sites saying they had contact with Alex's manager regarding his fate in Season 7.
> 
> The only contact *one* of them had in recent years was a warning from his management to stay away from him ie: cease and desist with the letters, contact, defamation.



Goodness! Which site was that?! (If u are allowed to say) &#128566;


----------



## Ladybug09

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 2303591


He will be back, and the pic of him naked in the snow is a teaser...they say he is going to have a Full Frontal Nude scene in the new season.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Aww, that list made me sad...I miss Eric already. They missed a bit of my favorite from Season 2 in that scene with Sookie and the "a tiny falsehood" piece.  That and the Oh Billy hair flip made me laugh.

And yikes, his hair has gone the rounds.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Aww, that list made me sad...I miss Eric already. They missed a bit of my favorite from Season 2 in that scene with Sookie and the "a tiny falsehood" piece.  That and the Oh Billy hair flip made me laugh.
> 
> And yikes, his hair has gone the rounds.



And they missed the one where he looked gorgeous in green tee and flip flops and Sookie slapped him? For shame.  And his hair certainly _has _been through the ringer.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex/Eric made the Entertainment Weekly Bullseye this week (dated 30th August, 2013)







*Source:* Entertainment Weekly via alexskarsgardnet


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ladybug09 said:


> He will be back, and the pic of him naked in the snow is a teaser...they say he is going to have a Full Frontal Nude scene in the new season.



Who's they? They haven't written the new season yet. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex/Eric made the Entertainment Weekly Bullseye this week (dated 30th August, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Entertainment Weekly via alexskarsgardnet



Guess I'll have to check my Nook for the newest EW.

I wouldn't mind a Ken Tucker look at what went wrong in the Season finale, but I don't think he's watched TB in years.


----------



## LindaP

scaredsquirrel said:


> Aww, that list made me sad...I miss Eric already. They missed a bit of my favorite from Season 2 in that scene with Sookie and the "a tiny falsehood" piece.  .


 
This one immediately came to my mind as well!


----------



## RedTopsy

This is a nice interview that makes me smile.  





> *Alexander Skarsgard: Mere Mortal or Nordic Sex God?*
> 
> 
> *I met Alexander (I like to call him Alex, or just A, because we&#8217;re so close&#8211;haha) two years ago at the Hamptons International Film Festival. He was the most recognizable of the Breakthrough Performers that year, honored for his work in the film &#8220;Melancholia.&#8221; Others who were recognized included Ezra Miller (one cool cat), Emily Browning, Stine Fisher Christensen, Anton Yelchin and Shailene Woodley&#8211;a very talented group of young actors. Working for the biggest newspaper chain in the Hamptons certainly has its perks. : )*
> *Everyone around me had been going crazy about A, even some of my hardened newsy friends were as agog and breathless over this guy as teenage girls. I was like, &#8220;no big deal, whatever.&#8221;*
> *That is until I saw him for the first time.*
> *Holy moly, he walked through the oversized double wooden doors of the Wolffer Estate Vineyard in Sagaponack for the HIFF kick-off party and even I was absolutely gobsmacked. Unlike many actors, this guy is really tall&#8211;6&#8217;4&#8243;&#8211;and even more good looking in real life than he is on screen.*
> *Because of the klieg lights outside, the doorway filled with an amber glow as he made his entrance. It was like the heavens had opened up and this golden god was walking toward us.*
> *I got to see Alex many more times during the festival, and even got a sit-down interview with him at The Maidstone before the Breakthrough Performers panel discussion. He was well spoken, really funny and a down-to-earth gentleman&#8211;absolutely no ego trips&#8211;despite his successes.*
> *He was generous in his praise for &#8220;Melancholia&#8221; director Lars von Trier, calling working with him &#8220;one of the most amazing experiences of my career.&#8221; The things he said he liked to do the most during his off time on the East End were low-key hangs with friends and family, eating food and drinking wine and going to Montauk.*
> *The actor called all the interest in him and his career &#8220;flattering,&#8221; and a little surreal, but that he was grateful for his fans and supporters. I asked him if there was anything that he wanted to share that people didn&#8217;t already know about him.*
> *&#8220;People know too much about me,&#8221; he laughed. &#8220;People know more about me than I do.&#8221;*
> *Prescient words considering the &#8220;True Blood&#8221; finale. Yowsa.*



http://hamptonspartygirl.wordpress.com/2013/08/22/alexander-skarsgard-mere-mortal-or-nordic-sex-god/​ ​


----------



## a_sussan

cate1949 said:


> a-sussan - while you are in Greece - he'll be free - then it will be my chance!



That's ok with me.   I don't think I would see so much of Greece if he tagged along.. 

*Topsy*,  thank you for article and and nice pic, he sure seems like a laid back kind of guy in that photo. 

That scene from S2 is also one of my favorites and his smile after Sookie sucked his chest is just priceless, I love it. And of course when he drained Sookie's fairy godmother is also quite fun and the smile is so naughty.


----------



## AB Negative

a_sussan said:


> I still think that Alex made a huge mistake and being "full front" on TB, because that scene didn't do anything to the story, just Alex naked. I really hope that he sign off and do other movies, and no more TB. Sure I miss the old Eric, but as he as turned out I couldn't care less, sorry.
> 
> Thanks *Buckeye*!


 

I agree that it wasn't necessary to the story, it does nothing for his career as a "Serious actor", and, worst of all, I was underwhelmed by the GP's size.  Meh.


----------



## RedTopsy

AB Negative said:


> I agree that it wasn't necessary to the story, it does nothing for his career as a "Serious actor", and, worst of all, I was underwhelmed by the GP's size.  Meh.



Well, then I feel sorry for you because you seem to have a strange idea on that with very little knowledge on the size of males "GP:s". 
I suggest you educate yourself better on the matter then you will have a much better lovelife.  

Sorry, I just had to go there  ...


----------



## merita

I have calmed down since Sunday.  The more I  thought about it I could totally see Eric Northman chilling and sunbathing in the nude.  The shot in the chair was gorgeous.  
I think my initial reaction was overall frustration.  I kept waiting for him to pop up in the episode and then that...combined with all the rumors swirling of his death.  And knowing we have to wait until next June....to much to bare.  And I still think that the episode sucked, no one will convince me otherwise.

As far as his GP, in my experience, it appears above average for sure.


----------



## AB Negative

RedTopsy said:


> Well, then I feel sorry for you because you seem to have a strange idea on that with very little knowledge on the size of males "GP:s".
> I suggest you educate yourself better on the matter then you will have a much better lovelife.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to go there  ...


 

Every man I have been with has been much better endowed that what I saw including the man I am with now.  I am a tall gal and the shortest man I ever went out with was 6'4".  You, my dear, must be used to trolls.


----------



## LindaP

merita said:


> I have calmed down since Sunday.  The more I  thought about it I could totally see Eric Northman chilling and sunbathing in the nude.  The shot in the chair was gorgeous.
> .


 
I was beginning to wonder in this thread so I'm glad you said so!       I found it to be in keeping with his character but also  within the sex appeal and humor that True Blood is known for.  Seriously,  casually reading a book and sunbathing in the snow, who does that?  True Blood does that, in all it's quirkiness!  However,   I also can understand the frustration of being left hanging, that was a rotten thing to do.   What an awful blow it would be to lose his character and I was very worried that AS had decided to move on. 

As for the size,  I found it quite impressive for it's flaccid state,  it must be quite impressive at full mast!  

Lastly for fun here is a link to one of the best moments on True Blood as mentioned, when Eric tricked Sookie into drinking his blood.  Going in I had remembered this as one of my favorite scenes in the books and wondered if they could pull it off.   There's only so much you can do on film compared to a written description - but that perfect $hit-eating grin on his face said it all and did justice to the written moment!  Even better actually.

http://youtu.be/N1DoxPeDxls


----------



## Hephaistion

AB Negative said:


> Every man I have been with has been much better endowed that what I saw including the man I am with now.  I am a tall gal and the shortest man I ever went out with was 6'4".  You, my dear, must be used to trolls.



But, but, surely you know then that what you see is not always what you get, right?  Showers vs. growers and all that.


----------



## so confusing

Hephaistion said:


> But, but, surely you know then that what you see is not always what you get, right?  Showers vs. *growers* and all that.





please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

so confusing said:


> please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif.



Thank you SC  for the moment of hilarity amongst the ridiculousness :lolots::lolots:


----------



## MooCowmoo

so confusing said:


> please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif.



  My morning Assam just made it's way out of my nose.........


----------



## a_sussan

...


----------



## Idun

LindaP said:


> I was beginning to wonder in this thread so I'm glad you said so!       I found it to be in keeping with his character but also  within the sex appeal and humor that True Blood is known for.  Seriously,  casually reading a book and sunbathing in the snow, who does that?  True Blood does that, in all it's quirkiness!  However,   I also can understand the frustration of being left hanging, that was a rotten thing to do.   What an awful blow it would be to lose his character and I was very worried that AS had decided to move on.



Personally my problem was and is the context.

Promoting the one (****ing ONE) scene we got with Eric as sexy or whatever when it's it a scene that very well could be his last is almost mocking of his fans IMO. And I did not find it sexy seeing him burst into flames. So while I have no problems with him being nude (haha) or it being promoted (it's TB, it's to be expected), it feels like a slap in the face to see the story of Eric Northman being treated like this (not to mention Alex). Eric had some really great moments this season and Alex really got to show off his acting muscles but still the end was filled with so much WTH: after several seasons of him and Pam it's _Nora_, who means so much to him that he just leaves - not just Pam but also Willa (and Sookie but I guess that one is dead). I feel like that they don't know what to do with Eric anymore and this odd, unforfilling end what was they could come up with and to me it doesn't bode well for th enext season. Especially since it seems Eric's story is now cut off from the main story. I doubt I can sit through Bill and Alcide fighting over Sookie to watch those five minutes of Eric a week


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Idun said:


> Personally my problem was and is the context.
> 
> Promoting the one (****ing ONE) scene we got with Eric as sexy or whatever when it's it a scene that very well could be his last is almost mocking of his fans IMO. And I did not find it sexy seeing him burst into flames. So while I have no problems with him being nude (haha) or it being promoted (it's TB, it's to be expected), it feels like a slap in the face to see the story of Eric Northman being treated like this (not to mention Alex). Eric had some really great moments this season and Alex really got to show off his acting muscles but still the end was filled with so much WTH: after several seasons of him and Pam it's _Nora_, who means so much to him that he just leaves - not just Pam but also Willa (and Sookie but I guess that one is dead). I feel like that they don't know what to do with Eric anymore and this odd, unforfilling end what was they could come up with and to me it doesn't bode well for th enext season. Especially since it seems Eric's story is now cut off from the main story. I doubt I can sit through Bill and Alcide fighting over Sookie to watch those five minutes of Eric a week



This ^


----------



## LindaP

Idun said:


> Personally my problem was and is the context.
> 
> Promoting the one (****ing ONE) scene we got with Eric as sexy or whatever when it's it a scene that very well could be his last is almost mocking of his fans IMO. And I did not find it sexy seeing him burst into flames. So while I have no problems with him being nude (haha) or it being promoted (it's TB, it's to be expected), it feels like a slap in the face to see the story of Eric Northman being treated like this (not to mention Alex). Eric had some really great moments this season and Alex really got to show off his acting muscles but still the end was filled with so much WTH: after several seasons of him and Pam it's _Nora_, who means so much to him that he just leaves - not just Pam but also Willa (and Sookie but I guess that one is dead). I feel like that they don't know what to do with Eric anymore and this odd, unforfilling end what was they could come up with and to me it doesn't bode well for th enext season. Especially since it seems Eric's story is now cut off from the main story. I doubt I can sit through Bill and Alcide fighting over Sookie to watch those five minutes of Eric a week


 
Well I wouldn't worry about Alex here,   it doesn't seem that he had a problem with it,  the nudity or the storyline.

I feel differently about Nora,   Pam is still alive and well.  She hasn't died and wasn't infected with Hep V right in front of him,  he didn't hold her in his arms while she died, unable to do a thing about it to save her.  He was able to help get Pam out of the compound.   He has lost Godric and now Nora, he is devastated.   He saved the day but he has still lost so much,  he can't frolic around and celebrate like the others.   Pam is safe,  Willa is safe,  everyone is out, it's time now for him to catch his breath and grieve,  it's ok for him to want some space.    It was an opportunity to see this other side of Eric,  for Alex to flex his acting muscles and we still have his relationship with Pam to appreciate and enjoy on the show and now Willa too,  I'm so glad he's coming back!  I think they have given Eric more depth than any other character on this show.

I agree with you in that I don't want Eric to have a separate storyline next season,  away from the rest of the cast.  I don't care about Pam spending episodes to find him, I want him back in Bon Temps.

I can't wait for the Bill/Sookie/Alcide storyline and actually I would love to see Sookie and Bill back together.  I fell for their pairing in the books and didn't get what I wanted when Charlaine Harris wrote them apart but there is a part of me that still wants to see that realized on the show.


----------



## Santress

Having lunch in Stockholm (August 22, 2013):

















(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress!*


----------



## Gilda

Idun said:


> Personally my problem was and is the context.
> 
> Promoting the one (****ing ONE) scene we got with Eric as sexy or whatever when it's it a scene that *very well could be his last is almost mocking of his fans IM*O. And I did not find it sexy seeing him burst into flames. So while I have no problems with him being nude (haha) or it being promoted (it's TB, it's to be expected), it feels like a slap in the face to see the story of Eric Northman being treated like this (not to mention Alex). Eric had some really great moments this season and Alex really got to show off his acting muscles but still the end was filled with so much WTH: after several seasons of him and Pam it's _Nora_, who means so much to him that he just leaves - not just Pam but also Willa (and Sookie but I guess that one is dead). I feel like that they don't know what to do with Eric anymore and this odd, unforfilling end what was they could come up with and to me it doesn't bode well for th enext season. Especially since it seems Eric's story is now cut off from the main story. I doubt I can sit through Bill and Alcide fighting over Sookie to watch those five minutes of Eric a week



With all due respect, you might be taking things a wee bit seriously.  It was a rubbish scene in a rubbish episode of a show that has moments of camp awesomeness, and precious few of those these days.  Meh.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Those Jared shots remind me of every awkward moment in high school when you talk to the boy you like and you both studiously have this weird body language of 'no, it's cool'.  And you're physically twisting into a pretzel or leaning hard.  Love that Jared had to make note "and they they drove away together" as if he was there.

And the guy in blue has total Skars-hard-on face going in that one shot.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

JFC people HE WASN'T HARD!!! Have people never seen a flaccid peen before?? Stop judging on the size. . 




so confusing said:


> please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif. please let there be a gif.



Lol. Praise Lilith let this be true  

If you guys want to discuss TB there is a thread for it, the mods don't like it when we get off topic. 

Thanks for the pics Santress! 
Christ he even looks good standing next to the ute. 

Ps anyone read daily fail lately. Lol I don't know how that bull can pass for journalism.

Pps: Alex please BURN those ugly shoes!!!

Ppps that's Alicia Vikander right??


----------



## truebloodster

Agree Squirrel

Reading into their body language, she is subconsciously mimicking him by crossing her legs and his pelvis is pointed towards her


----------



## scaredsquirrel

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> JFC people HE WASN'T HARD!!! Have people never seen a flaccid peen before?? Stop judging on the size. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Praise Lilith let this be true
> 
> If you guys want to discuss TB there is a thread for it, the mods don't like it when we get off topic.
> 
> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> Christ he even looks good standing next to the ute.
> 
> Ps anyone read daily fail lately. Lol I don't know how that bull can pass for journalism.
> 
> Pps: Alex please BURN those ugly shoes!!!
> 
> Ppps that's *Alicia Vikander* right??


 
It is - you have to give props to the Daily Mail for forgetting she's from Sweden as if she has to be "taken home".  And wth with the pickup truck?

And thanks Syd for giving me a good laugh - Laffie would give you three snaps in a circle!

TBster, it's a whole class in standing.


----------



## Santress

yw, Syd.

*Perez* is getting in on it too:

*Alexander Skarsgård Takes His Swede-y Pie GF On A Stockholm Lunch Date! *

These two Scandinavians have been buddy-buddy for years, but sources now say Alexander is officially off the market because he and Alicia are now dating!

http://perezhilton.com/2013-08-23-alexander-skarsgard-takes-alicia-vikander-out-for-lunch-in-sweden

But, what about Ellen and the baby?

MQs:














(Source:  *Celebrity-Gossip.net*)


----------



## a_sussan

Just one maybe strange questing, but is Alicia wearing a shirt as a scarf? Hum.. new fashion maybe and I totally missed it. :giggles:


:edit: Sorry, but doesn't Alicia have a boyfriend? But then again, what do I know. Doh, don't make me go there in that stupidity, I have higher thought of him than leaving someone that are supposedly "pregnant"  with his child. Pleeez....


----------



## Santress

HQs:

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Oh, do hate the look of his jeans on the first pic.. horrible!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress, thanks for the great pics - you and Michael K are clearly on the same wavelength: 

So much for *Alexander Skarsgard* being *Ellen Page&#8217;s* long, golden viking beard. ASkars is back in Stockholm, Sweden and yesterday he had lunch with who The Daily Mail calls his girlfriend of a year, Swedish actress* Alicia Vikander*. Girlfriend a whole entire long year?! I believe it. I am a body language expert and Alicia is obviously crossing her legs, because her coochie has had several tastes of the ASkars lighting rod and if she doesn&#8217;t cross her legs, her coochie will jump out from under her skirt and suction itself to his crotch.

And the real winner in this picture is the friend with the baby shark fin hair. He&#8217;s telling all of us, _&#8220;Choke on your jealousy, skanks, because guess who&#8217;s a few feet away from the vampire viking d*ck_?&#8221;

www.dlisted.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like Alicia ( great legs by the way). If they're dating - Yay! (NOTE: I love her outfit, and crave those boots)

If not - oh well, another ship sinks like the S.S. Titanic...lol

And geez...the Ellen preggo story?! Will the idiocy never die a humane death?

Sydney....you go girl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Alicia ( *great legs by the way*). If they're dating - Yay! (NOTE: I love her outfit, and crave those boots)
> 
> If not - oh well, another ship sinks like the S.S. Titanic...lol
> 
> And geez...the Ellen preggo story?! *Will the idiocy never die a humane death?*
> 
> Sydney....you go girl



She still has the legs of the dancer she was.

Haven't he and Alicia been dating since Comic Con 2011? And secretly engaged for a year?

No.

ETA: I actually went to the Daily Fail to read the 'article'. Oh for the love of the flying spaghetti monster, are they deliberately this incompetent?

And isn't that the same shirt he's wearing in the fan pic from Tuesday?


----------



## a_sussan

SS   that it just hilairos. 

And *Free*. agree. really dig thous boots.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Alicia ( great legs by the way). If they're dating - Yay! (NOTE: I love her outfit, and* crave those boots*)
> 
> If not - oh well, another ship sinks like the S.S. Titanic...lol
> 
> And geez...the Ellen preggo story?! Will the idiocy never die a humane death?
> 
> Sydney....you go girl





a_sussan said:


> *Squirrel /B]   that it just hilairos.
> 
> And Free. agree. really dig thous boots.*


*

I third that ladies.....I also feel the need to cycle up some really large hills....Her legs are amazing!*


----------



## truebloodster

Thanks for the pics Santress.


Love it, Squirrel


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Alicia ( great legs by the way). If they're dating - Yay! (NOTE: I love her outfit, and crave those boots)
> 
> If not - oh well, another ship sinks like the S.S. Titanic...lol
> 
> And geez...the Ellen preggo story?! Will the idiocy never die a humane death?
> 
> Sydney....you go girl





MooCowmoo said:


> I third that ladies.....I also feel the need to cycle up some really large hills....Her legs are amazing!



Lainey even posted about this, and also loves the boots. I want them now as well. Sadly, can't wear heels like that.

And I could walk/run/bike all the hills in my area and never get legs like that. My genetics just aren't going to go that way.

I find it amusing that the gossip sites are writing that he's home 'now', as if he just got there.

Imagine if the Daily Fail or Perez Hilton actually paid attention and knew that they'd been out to a concert and at least one dinner together. And were at WoW, I'm sure this would mean a marriage would be imminent!


----------



## Lulu Junkie

can i just say that i am obsessed with this man?!


----------



## Patricia999

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Lainey even posted about this, and also loves the boots. I want them now as well. Sadly, can't wear heels like that.
> 
> And I could walk/run/bike all the hills in my area and never get legs like that. My genetics just aren't going to go that way.
> 
> I find it amusing that the gossip sites are writing that he's home 'now', as if he just got there.
> 
> Imagine if the Daily Fail or Perez Hilton actually paid attention and knew that they'd been out to a concert and at least one dinner together. And were at WoW, I'm sure this would mean a marriage would be imminent!


Meh, dont believe a word of this. The only one I think he has come close to dating,since he broke up with Bosworth, was Charlize. And I dont think it was very serious dating. More like sniffing eachother out. The attention got to big, it wasnt casual dating anymore, so they (most likely Charlize) pulled the plug. 

I believe he´s still single.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Patricia999 said:


> Meh, dont believe a word of this. The only one I think he has come close to dating,since he broke up with Bosworth, was Charlize. And I dont think it was very serious dating. More like sniffing eachother out. The attention got to big, it wasnt casual dating anymore, so they (most likely Charlize) pulled the plug.
> 
> I believe he´s still single.



It's just gossip, so there's no hard evidence of anything  - even Charlize. Whoever/whenever he's dating he's probably doing it NinjaSkars-style at any rate.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from August 22, 2013 in Stockholm:




















(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's just gossip, so there's no hard evidence of anything  - even Charlize. Whoever/whenever he's dating he's probably doing it NinjaSkars-style at any rate.



We probably won't know anything until Bjorne posts wedding pics on his Instagram. 

And someone on Celeb* posted this link for the booties:

http://www.zara.com/us/en/trf/shoes...ation-cut-out-ankle-boot-c269222p1295821.html


----------



## cate1949

I saw an interview with Charlize where she distanced herself from those rumors as much as possible - actually said she would barely describe Alex as an "acquaintance".  Said they'd be in a group that was at the same social event.  So I find it hard to understand why the Charlize rumors persist - especially since there was to my knowledge not a single pic of them together - He also - in that video interview from "Battleship" seemed surprised when the interviewer confronted him with the Charlize rumors.  So no way Charlize - LOL - sorry for those who wanted it to happen.

As for AV - I saw her in two films and thought she was wooden - she is still young so maybe more experience is needed.  She is a pretty girl. The body chemistry in these pics  looks like a little flirty is going on here but given the age dif and her mothers dismissal of anything between her and Alex - I'd say nothing has happened .  Their proximity to each other during his sojourn to Sweden seems like she is part of the group of actors, musicians etc that he too would be a part of.  Nothing in the pics of them together says more to me than that there might be some flirting going on - and it looks more on her part than his - getting to know each other - but I don't see any intimacy that one would see in a couple. 

I like the boots but I do not like these heavy boots with light summer clothes - I know it is the fashionista look nowadays - but it just doesn't seem flattering to me - but then again I treasure my summer sandals!

We have seen an awful lot of him over this summer - not every second of course - but I still think if he had a GF - the evidence would be there.  Everything to me points to single.


----------



## cate1949

How does the Daily Fail get lunch and driving away together out of these pics?  Am I missing something.

The other guy is hysterical - he is ignoring the poor second girl - and the faces he is making!  Who is he?  An AS buddy we have missed?

he has been done with KB for some time now and one would expect that he'd have found a new companion by now.  Maybe it is Fares!  But seriously - if he had a special girl - he would take her to all these events - at least some of them - we have seen him at this summer.  He took KB to WoW - so I'd bet if he had a GF she would have been with him at this years WoW.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cate, if Askars is dating someone, he's probably not going to take them to really public events - especially after the s**tstorm when he dated Kate, IMO.  I didn't like him with Kate, because I don't like Kate. Full stop.

But, even though Alex probably doesn't give a poop what the general population think of his girlfriends, I think it'd be natural to shield whoever it is this time around until he feels comfortable enough to go public.

I don't think his bed is getting cold though


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*True Blood End Date 'Conversation Is Happening' &#8212; Should Season 7 Be the Show's Last?* - from TVLine - and you can vote in the poll - for the record the poll results are almost at 50/50 either way.

http://tvline.com/2013/08/23/true-blood-season-7-final-season-hbo/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Now what is with all this doubting of the reality of Skarlize, ladies?  The golden unicorn dream of the genetic lottery was REAL.  REAL!  (In all seriousness, I never believe one word out of a celebrity's mouth when they claim they barely know so-and-so when, in this case, Skars was caught on video leaving CM with her and her BFF and CT was hiding in her own backseat to avoid being seen. Not saying they were secretly engaged, but come on.  Booty calls happen with celebs too...)

Back to our regularly scheduled delusion-matings.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Cate, if Askars is dating someone, he's not going to take them to really public events - especially after the s**tstorm when he dated Kate, IMO.  I didn't like him with Kate, because I don't like Kate. Full stop.
> 
> But, even though Alex probably doesn't give a poop what the general population think of his girlfriends, I think it'd be natural to shield whoever it is this time around until he feels comfortable enough to go public.
> 
> *I don't think his bed is getting cold though *


Since we just posted a pic a few days ago of him drunkenly sucking face with some girl, yep, totally agree..  I think he dates a lot of Swedes - some at home, some in the US - and that keeps him way off the radar since he isn't going for actresses that are trolling to get pap coverage.  I don't really care who he dates unless it's another lame-o like Bos who only cares about getting caught out smugging away (I do miss her, train wreck that she is, it was endlessly amusing).  I like Alicia - Cate, I thought she was very good in both Royal Affair, which was a major production and her smaller piece in Anna Karenina which was a weird production - she seems very real and while I doubt it's anything, agree, Alex probably isn't taking polls on who he should be with.

Because if he were, I'd stuff the ballots and he'd be with CHARLIZE!  Ok, just kidding, she'd tear him up.


----------



## cate1949

I am so disillusioned - you can't believe what celebs say???  LOL.  I bought Charlize's statement though because she sounded so dismissive - like "what - a big deal like me date a mere peon".  I t seemed a bit insulting to AS as did Momma Vikander's remarks - like "what - MY daughter date that guy".

I loved those pics in that they brought back memories to me of summer days  flirting with guys  who lean on Chevy trucks.  Ah - settled lady now - no more summer flirtations.

I thought she was lovely in Royal Affair - but after the exuberant praise some gossip lady heaped on her - not that impressive!  I thought Anna K was a bit too arty - and her part was so small I hardly noticed.

I agree he would shield his GF - especially if she is a civilian - but when you have a relationship you do share experiences - so she would have to show up sometime.   So yeah - he is no monk - but I think he is still available.  Oh my!


----------



## truebloodster

Stealth shot of Alex and Fares from August 20th 2013

pbs.twimg.com/media/BSM6p2nCMAA6Gto.jpg


Source: https://mobile.twitter.com/emmajennie/status/369797119701680128/photo/1


----------



## truebloodster

Precis som resten av gänget. Samt Alexander Skarsgård.






Som avslutades med att vi upptäckte att det gick bussar till och från festivalområdet på Hisingen. Bara att knö sig in, åka över bron, gå till McDonalds i Nordstan, snacka Skarsgård vs Kinnaman och sen traska hemåt på morgonkvisten.

Source: Dreamofhorses.se


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

truebloodster said:


> Precis som resten av gänget. Samt Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Som avslutades med att vi upptäckte att det gick bussar till och från festivalområdet på Hisingen. Bara att knö sig in, åka över bron, gå till McDonalds i Nordstan, snacka Skarsgård vs Kinnaman och sen traska hemåt på morgonkvisten.
> 
> Source: Dreamofhorses.se



The 2nd pic what am I supposed to be looking at ??


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> I saw an interview with Charlize where she distanced herself from those rumors as much as possible - actually said she would barely describe Alex as an "acquaintance".  Said they'd be in a group that was at the same social event.  So I find it hard to understand why the Charlize rumors persist - especially since there was to my knowledge not a single pic of them together - He also - in that video interview from "Battleship" seemed surprised when the interviewer confronted him with the Charlize rumors.  So no way Charlize - LOL - sorry for those who wanted it to happen.
> 
> As for AV - I saw her in two films and thought she was wooden - she is still young so maybe more experience is needed.  She is a pretty girl. The body chemistry in these pics  looks like a little flirty is going on here but given the age dif and her mothers dismissal of anything between her and Alex - I'd say nothing has happened .  Their proximity to each other during his sojourn to Sweden seems like she is part of the group of actors, musicians etc that he too would be a part of.  Nothing in the pics of them together says more to me than that there might be some flirting going on - and it looks more on her part than his - getting to know each other - but I don't see any intimacy that one would see in a couple.
> 
> I like the boots but I do not like these heavy boots with light summer clothes - I know it is the fashionista look nowadays - but it just doesn't seem flattering to me - but then again I treasure my summer sandals!
> 
> We have seen an awful lot of him over this summer - not every second of course - but I still think if he had a GF - the evidence would be there.  Everything to me points to single.





cate1949 said:


> I am so disillusioned - you can't believe what celebs say???  LOL.  I bought Charlize's statement though because she sounded so dismissive - like "what - a big deal like me date a mere peon".  I t seemed a bit insulting to AS as did Momma Vikander's remarks - like "what - MY daughter date that guy".
> 
> I loved those pics in that they brought back memories to me of summer days  flirting with guys  who lean on Chevy trucks.  Ah - settled lady now - no more summer flirtations.
> 
> I thought she was lovely in Royal Affair - but after the exuberant praise some gossip lady heaped on her - not that impressive!  I thought Anna K was a bit too arty - and her part was so small I hardly noticed.
> 
> I agree he would shield his GF - especially if she is a civilian - but when you have a relationship you do share experiences - so she would have to show up sometime.   So yeah - he is no monk - but I think he is still available.  Oh my!



I didn't get the impression that CT was dismissive of Alex himself, more of the rumors. I'll mention that I thought it was interesting that she finally put them to rest just as her publicity tours for her two movies were coming to an end. Maybe I'm cynical.

And I got the impression that Alicia's mom wasn't dismissive of Alex either, also just of the rumors. She's been a Skarsgard family friend for a long time, don't think her mom is going to diss Alex.




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> The 2nd pic what am I supposed to be looking at ??



I don't know either, the pretty colors the blurriness makes? The shorts on the  guy with his butt to us?

And happy birthday to Kolbjörn Skarsgård!


----------



## truebloodster

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> The 2nd pic what am I supposed to be looking at ??


The image is of Joel Kinnaman (blue shirt, tan shorts) and Alex (black shirt and messenger bag strap)
on a bus.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

truebloodster said:


> The image is of Joel Kinnaman (blue shirt, tan shorts) and Alex (black shirt and messenger bag strap)
> on a bus.



I thought the shorts guy had hair like Joel's currently wearing for Child 44. I wonder if this was taken Wednesday, that's when that fan pic of Alex in a grocery store was taken, he was wearing the dark shirt and carrying the messenger/overnight bag.  ETA: brought up the website it's from, apparently taken or posted on August 12.


----------



## Santress

Cropped fan pic uploaded today (August 24, 2013).
His instagram says he's a Swede in Argentina but his Facebook lists Stockholm as his location.





"Hi, I&#8217;m a dwarf."

*-dristigas*t @ instagr.am

Another, tweeted today:

Original:





Alex:





"Met both Alexander  Skarsgård and Petter + several other celebrities. Sometimes it&#8217;s damn good to work."

-*simonssonJ* @ twitter


----------



## Santress

Another from the same guy:





"Knifven and some random vampire."
-*dristigast *@ isntagr.am

From instagram:





"Unexpectedly good dj."

-*bagarrn* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another from the same guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Knifven and some random vampire."
> -*dristigast *@ isntagr.am
> 
> From instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Unexpectedly good dj."
> 
> -bagarrn @ instagr.am*


He looks unhappy, as if someone had insulted his choice of Hot Chip.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My take is either someone brought up the ridiculous "size of the peen discussion" or asked for the sausages at the event to be done "medium Northman".

On that I'm out - Spring has finally shown itself here and it's a beautiful blue-sky day. Laters


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> "Unexpectedly good dj."



Tku for posting all the great photos 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks unhappy, as if someone had insulted his choice of Hot Chip.  smile1






_______________________________________________________________

 Sorry but I couldn't deal with all the weird fall-out after that fcked finale. 
Anyway, as it's 01.45 here, happy birthday Alex. Have a great day 
and* a_sussan* have a relaxing, enjoyable fun holiday 

Frickityfrick I'll have to make a separate post due to the image limit - grrr,

eta: Have a great day Free


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My take is either someone brought up the ridiculous "size of the peen discussion" or asked for the sausages at the event to be done *"medium Northman".*
> 
> On that I'm out - Spring has finally shown itself here and it's a beautiful blue-sky day. Laters



I shouldn't have laughed, but I did!

Enjoy your pre-Spring day!

And since it's the 25th in Stockholm, happy birthday to a certain tall Swede! 

ETA:  Maybe the dj gigs are his career backup plan in case he didn't extend his contract with HBO.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Yep  = happy birthday (37) Alex!! hope Sweden does you right! resents (or whoever is doing does you right, however that goes..!)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Completely off-topic - sorry, it's been really cold here and almost snowing, thank goodness spring has almost arrived. Pics from today (Sunday)











and....  HAPPY BIRTHDAY ASKARS!  






(my old edit of the WOW pic)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Given it's almost 90F here in my neck of the woods, Free, hard to remember the impending cold you face...

And funny to me he doesn't look unhappy but rode hard and put away wet, as they say.  When he drinks he looks like a) Stellan and b) like he has allergies....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> *Given it's almost 90F here in my neck of the woods, Free, hard to remember the impending cold you face...*
> 
> And funny to me he doesn't look unhappy but rode hard and put away wet, as they say.  When he drinks he looks like a) Stellan and b) like he has allergies....



I'd shank a b***h for that kind of temperature    Spring soon though.

He _does_ look a lot like Stellan in those pics.


----------



## cate1949

distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/8c2553bc0ce811e3900c22000a1fb715_7.jpg


----------



## cate1949

sorry - tried to post a pic  in the post above - and failed!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy birthday Alex and I hope you get a wonderful day with family and friends, (and beer).


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Cate, Free & Zola.

Another from tonight (August 24, 2013):





"In the mist! We met a vampire!"

-*sandriiisss* @ instagr.am


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Alex!  
Grattis på födelsedagen Alex!
I hope it´s a good one... 

artyhat:


----------



## Mediana

I had to go in here and look if he's in Sweden now because I could have sworn I saw him outside of my workplace yesterday. On a bike! You ladies always know.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Happy birthday big guy....Check out my outfit I am on my way 


Thank you everyone for the pics and stuff....Big holla to Zola  haven't hugged you for while hun


----------



## Santress

Fresh off today's instagram feed (August 25, 2013):





(Source:  *kristofferahlbom* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Happy birthday big guy....Check out my outfit I am on my way
> 
> Thank you everyone for the pics and stuff....Big holla to Zola 'hugs' haven't hugged you for while hun'smile1'



Hi Moo  Frick, I nearly fell off my chair  Now I know where Skars is when we think he's gone ninja, those are some udders, and equipment, you've got there 




Santress said:


> Fresh off today's instagram feed (August 25, 2013):



Tku for the fan pic  although I can hardly think 'straight' after that post of Moo's


----------



## Zola24

I wonder if these will help me concentrate :wondering oldies but goodies 















henricavyll

Jeez, I was concentrating so ahem hard I nearly forgot to post the damn thing


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you ladies for all the pics and gifs, now I have to go and get my drooling bucket..


----------



## RedTopsy

> MooCowmoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday big guy....Check out my outfit I am on my way
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Zola24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if these will help me concentrate :wondering oldies but goodies
> 
> Jeez, I was concentrating so ahem hard I nearly forgot to post the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, I almost got caught watching these gifs in a very improperly place and by someone that should not see them.  :shame:
> Thanks Zola they are very nice to look at.
> and thanks to everyone for all the pics and info.
Click to expand...


----------



## Santress

From the Hammarby game today (August 26, 2013):





"Me and my other Skarsgård babe!"

-*123 empa* @ instagr.am

Another.  Love the scruff.





"Hate my mother right now, she met Alexander Skarsgård and I missed it."

-*instaannalisa* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Oh my, hi is smiling a bit, did Hammarby win or is the girls..  
But he's still wearing that "ugly" cap.. what h*ll is up with that cap??!

Thank you *Santress* for the pic!!!


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Oh my, hi is smiling a bit, did Hammarby win or is the girls..
> But he's still wearing that "ugly" cap.. what h*ll is up with that cap??!
> 
> Thank you *Santress* for the pic!!!



It must have been taken before the game - they lost 0 - 3. Again. Fan!


----------



## Hephaistion

He's looking really fit and relaxed over there in Sweden!  and this seems like the longest amount of time he's spent there for ages! He must be loving it....


----------



## Santress

More from today's game (August 26, 2013).
Joel was there too.





(Source: * fridageijer* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * krille66*  @ instagr.am)





(Source: * kidora* @ instagr.am)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'm always glad to know that even if only five things fit in Alex's carry on, that Hammarby shirt (and apparently yet another ugly black baseball hat) get priority...


----------



## Santress

Valter was there too:





(Source:  *ddblomgren* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *eohlins* @ twitter)


----------



## Santress

More.  Bill as there too and according to twitter, Fares Fares.





(Source:  *willumsen* @ instagr.am)





(Source: *hornygorillaz* @ instagr.am)









(Source: * johols69* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * missemo* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * kalita120* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * fridasoder_* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I'm always glad to know that even if only five things fit in Alex's carry on, that Hammarby shirt (and apparently yet another ugly black baseball hat) get priority...



He'll always find room for something Hammarby related.

As the the baseball cap, am I hallucinating, but is the 'P' fading quickly? Not as bright as it was when he first wore it at the end of WoW, and looks faded even from Saturday.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He'll always find room for something Hammarby related.
> 
> *As the the baseball cap, am I hallucinating, but is the 'P' fading quickly?* Not as bright as it was when he first wore it at the end of WoW, and looks faded even from Saturday.



Beer is a natural aging product. Probably got dunked a few times with all the partying 

Having said that, Alex looks uber-fit, like he's put on a little bit of weight and muscle. Neither of these are bad things


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Beer is a natural aging product. Probably got dunked a few times with all the partyin*g
> 
> Having said that, Alex looks uber-fit, like he's put on a little bit of weight and muscle. Neither of these are bad things



I was actually going to mention that, but then the whole cap would have to be faded, so maybe he's just rubbing the beer on the 'P'. Or maybe his friends are taking the cap away from him and trying to get rid of the 'P' because they don't like it anymore than we do!


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I was actually going to mention that, but then the whole cap would have to be faded, so maybe he's just rubbing the beer on the 'P'. *Or maybe his friends are taking the cap away from him and trying to get rid of the 'P' because they don't like it anymore than we do!*



  That sounds possible.  
I would also do that if I had a chance.  :giggles:


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *BajenFans* @ instagr.am, Photo credit:  * Hence Wauge*)





(Source: * idealisticj* @ instagr.am)


----------



## cate1949

his black undies are displayed too - the cap is like all the other black caps he's worn except for the P - if he loses this cap - he will surely find another black baseball cap - it seems to be a signature piece of clothing for him.


----------



## truebloodster




----------



## cate1949

he looks fine but lord his liver must be like that pic in Dorian Grey's attic - I think the fading of the "P" might just be the lighting.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

truebloodster said:


>




a bit of what he said. The man is so drunk. 



> Well from all the drunk screaming I can hear "all of you can go to hell", "(some name) look at me you pussy". And then some dude says "his magical ****ing haircut" which leads to the guy taking the hat off... Yeah swedish soccer games are lovely and make a lot of sense


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh geez Alex..lol

So Hey Ladies, 

SydneyGirl1988 and I are going to meet up again for drinks in Sydney around Christmas, any Aussie gals (or anyone from OS who just happens to be in Oz)  from here or other friendly sites that want to come are welcome.  Really, we don't bite - _much_ - and lunch and drinks on Sydney Harbour will be fantastic 

We'll post the date when we get it all confirmed.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988




----------



## a_sussan

Is it just me that are giggling looking at that clip   he is quite drunk :giggles:  and his friend is like "ok, here we go again,  but lets just take you cap of first .." *lol*..


----------



## BagBerry13

truebloodster said:


>




I think it's funny that the guy next to him is seriously considering trying to hold him back in case he goes mental. Dude, that's a 1,95m drunk Swede. You stand no chance.
Btw, didn't they have that jersey in Alex's size?


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Film: The Giver update 

@skarsgardnews: Just a quick update: It's looking more and more like Alexander Skarsgård will be signing on to play in The Giver.

I don't mind the tightness of the shirt, but it had to be uncomfortable


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> he looks fine but lord his liver must be like that pic in Dorian Grey's attic - I think the fading of the "P" might just be the lighting.



Here's what it looked like on August 11:







via Santress

It's definitely lost something there.




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Film: The Giver update
> 
> @skarsgardnews: Just a quick update: It's looking more and more like Alexander Skarsgård will be signing on to play in The Giver.
> 
> I don't mind the tightness of the shirt, but it had to be uncomfortable



Good news about The Giver. Hadn't heard anything since the initial news almost a month ago.

As for the shirt, I think he's too hungover to care if it's too tight.


----------



## a_sussan

The P. in that cap has definitely shaded, must be the beer ... :lolots:  and his friends are probably trying their best to rub the P. off too.  

Like the tight jersey and I don't think he care that it's a bit to small for him, sure looks nice on him. 

Good news about "The Giver", I read somewhere that they start filming that in a month or two, so maybe he just stay in Sweden until the filming starts, and I don't mind if he does stay.


----------



## Santress

Nice shot from yesterday's game (August 26, 2013):





(Source: * HammarbyFoto* Facebook, Photo credit:  _Henric Wauge_)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*! He sure does look fit and those arms


----------



## CharlieTruth

This is in regards to the P. hat, so skip if you can't take a difference of opinion!

Alexander is 37 years old. Do you guys really think he doesn't know what he is doing? All of these comments that his friends are rubbing it off, do you think if you say it enough it might come true?  If the P is rubbed off, it means it can't be true LOL.  The it that no one on this board wants to talk about.   

He knows that you guys follow his every move via social media, so what is he trying to tell you?

Are you his fans or are you his fans only if he is doing what you think he should be doing?  As if you know better about what is good for him than he does.


----------



## MooCowmoo

CharlieTruth said:


> This is in regards to the P. hat, so skip if you can't take a difference of opinion!
> 
> *Alexander is 37 years old. Do you guys really think he doesn't know what he is doing? All of these comments that his friends are rubbing it off, do you think if you say it enough it might come true?  If the P is rubbed off, it means it can't be true LOL.  The it that no one on this board wants to talk about.
> 
> He knows that you guys follow his every move via social media, so what is he trying to tell you?
> 
> Are you his fans or are you his fans only if he is doing what you think he should be doing?  As if you know better about what is good for him than he does*.



So you turn up....your first post has a pretty antagonistic angle and then tell us to 'skip' if we don't agree?

 We all know what his age is, none of us are under any illusions about Alex, we just joke around because you know, that is fun


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> So you turn up....your first post has a pretty antagonistic angle and then tell us to 'skip' if we don't agree?
> 
> We all know what his age is, none of us are under any illusions about Alex, we just joke around because you know, that is fun



*Moo* Right beside you! You just said what I was thinking.


----------



## CharlieTruth

I have a sense of humor.

Here's one for you:  what if the P is shaded in because the P is no longer a P, but an S?  

Laughter is the best medicine.  Try not to contain yourselves too much.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

MooCowmoo said:


> So you turn up....your first post has a pretty antagonistic angle and then tell us to 'skip' if we don't agree?
> 
> We all know what his age is, none of us are under any illusions about Alex, we just joke around because you know, that is fun


Moo, you're killing me.  But thank god there is always someone to help correctify us and show us the Truth! And the Light! Praise Billith!


----------



## merita

huh?  Anyone have a decoder ring?


----------



## MooCowmoo

CharlieTruth said:


> I have a sense of humor.
> 
> Here's one for you:  what if the P is shaded in because the P is no longer a P, but an S?
> 
> Laughter is the best medicine.  Try not to contain yourselves too much.



Fortunately for me I don't really care what is on his cap.....Makes no difference to me, I like looking at the dude and watching his projects and having a giggle with the girls here....Also don't care about any subliminal or suggestive messaging that I am apparently missing out on....I am always to busy looking at the armporn to notice, shallow person that I am....


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> *Moo* Right beside you! You just said what I was thinking.





scaredsquirrel said:


> Moo, you're killing me.  But thank god there is always someone to help correctify us and show us the Truth! And the Light! Praise Billith!



Well d@mn ladies, us disillusioned fan girls have got to stick together right.....How else are we able to get through all the truth that comes our way


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Well d@mn ladies, us disillusioned fan girls have got to stick together right.....How else are we able to get through all the truth that comes our way



So true, how can we...


----------



## Idun

merita said:


> huh?  Anyone have a decoder ring?



If you find one, please pass it on.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ah yes.. getting an education about a P and S from a first time poster who can't seem to watch their P's and Q's..seems like a lot of BS to me.

Hats off (pun intended) to everyone for keeping their humour intact.  Non-sensical lectures are always tre' amusing, no?

Moo...those gifs..


----------



## Hephaistion

Idun said:


> If you find one, please pass it on.


 
to me too! That post made no sense. 

and what is "it" we are refusing to talk about...? If the P is for peen, well, that has been discussed. Shrug. Otherwise he is sticking his tongue out at us, which would be funny :-p

Basically I'm with Moo et. al. - interested in the actor and his abilities, and enjoy the eye candy at the same time!


----------



## Santress

Very fuzzy party pic from Stockholm uploaded today (August 27, 2013):





(Source:  *hrclementine *@ instagr.am)

Info. on the *"P."* cap courtesy of *Tracygee* from *ONTD*:
















> ONTD alum Tracygee has solved the mystery. The hat is by 'Post Hats & Details' and can be found HERE:



http://shelta.eu/products/brand/post-hatsdetails/post-hatsdetails-italic-p-snapback

(Source:  *ONTD* via *****le* tumblr)

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/80966570.html?view=14334461098#t14334461098

From* shelta.eu*:

Post Hats & Details Italic P Snapback
Our friends Danijel "Jugga" Stankovic (Nike SB) and Martin Ottosson (Defekt) are the two happy boys behind the Malmoe based brand Post Hats & Details. With mad focus on details and quality, Jugga and Ottosson has created an amazing headwear line that we are proud present here at Shelta.

Price: 39 EUR


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Your the best Moo.

FOund this floating around on tumblr.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank* Santress* for solving the mystery of the cap   and a very fuzzy pic.  
*Free*, Kylie sure has a really good looking "***"..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> Thank* Santress* for solving the mystery of the cap   and a very fuzzy pic.
> *Free*, Kylie sure has a really good looking "***"..



I have a picture of it in front of me when I'm doing squats and running on the treadmill - butt inspiration! :lolots:

Sydney!  That pic is wrong yet so right in many, many ways.  I don't think a trucker hat has caused this much ruckus since Paris Hilton started wearing them <  I know...*bad *association.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I was so confused. So very confused and befuddled. Then I clicked on the link and noticed how the ONTD post was tagged. You really think the P is for Page??? :lolots:   

No, I can't with this anymore. OMG, please stop. It's embarrassing for all involved.

I want to go to a game with Alex. I notice this video is making the rounds and some are getting bent out of shape. I hope it doesn't cause him to be self conscious about it. I want him cheering his drunken little heart out as much as wants.

Thanks for all the pics Santress!! I heart you as much as Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Very fuzzy party pic from Stockholm uploaded today (August 27, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *hrclementine *@ instagr.am)
> 
> Info. on the *"P."* cap courtesy of *Tracygee* from *ONTD:
> *
> http://shelta.eu/products/brand/post-hatsdetails/post-hatsdetails-italic-p-snapback
> 
> (Source:  *ONTD* via *****le* tumblr)
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/80966570.html?view=14334461098#t14334461098
> 
> From* shelta.eu*:
> 
> Post Hats & Details Italic P Snapback
> Our friends Danijel "Jugga" Stankovic (Nike SB) and Martin Ottosson (Defekt) are the two happy boys behind the Malmoe based brand Post Hats & Details. With mad focus on details and quality, Jugga and Ottosson has created an amazing headwear line that we are proud present here at Shelta.
> 
> Price: *39 EUR*



So ONTD is actually good for something this time?  But 39 Euros? That's sort of expensive isn't it? Especially since the P does seem to fade rather quickly. And in the end, it's only a baseball cap.


----------



## Saskiamq

CharlieTruth said:


> This is in regards to the P. hat, so skip if you can't take a difference of opinion!
> 
> Alexander is 37 years old. Do you guys really think he doesn't know what he is doing? All of these comments that his friends are rubbing it off, do you think if you say it enough it might come true?  If the P is rubbed off, it means it can't be true LOL.  The it that no one on this board wants to talk about.
> 
> He knows that you guys follow his every move via social media, so what is he trying to tell you?
> 
> Are you his fans or are you his fans only if he is doing what you think he should be doing?  As if you know better about what is good for him than he does.


? Wait I miss this what does the P stand for? Sorry I just sometimes come here and read.


----------



## a_sussan

*Buckeye*, maybe in that cost it might included that you can have the company to re-dye the "P." if it dyes off.    but I agree 39 euros for a baseball cap, sorry but no. 

And evil P.Hilton is calling Alex a hooligan, pleeezzz.. don't make me laugh, hooligan, yeah sure and English football/soocer fans is drinking tea and don't misbehave :giggles:  hooligan..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Saskiamq said:


> ? Wait I miss this what does the P stand for? Sorry I just sometimes come here and read.



P is for Post Hats, the name of the brand.


a_sussan said:


> *Buckeye*, maybe in that cost it might included that you can have the company to re-dye the "P." if it dyes off.    but I agree 39 euros for a baseball cap, sorry but no.
> 
> And evil P.Hilton is calling Alex a hooligan, pleeezzz.. don't make me laugh, hooligan, yeah sure and English football/soocer fans is drinking tea and don't misbehave :giggles:  hooligan..



Maybe if the cost included Alex!  

And no, Alex's behavior wasn't hooliganism. It may have been rather drunk, and during that few moments devolved into rudeness, but in no way was hooliganism. Not by soccer/football standards of behavior, or most American team sporting events (including, sadly, youth games).


----------



## cate1949

Paris Hilton has called AS a hooligan?  Seriously?

I admit that a drunk and "energized" AS (as depicted in the pics) given his size might be a little scary - but geez - he doesn't care what any of us think - and sure isn't going to change to suit what Paris Hilton has to say.  

The hat stuff is starting to get silly but I'll get silly too - so - the infamous "P" is a brand mark?  But some are claiming he bought the hat deliberately because the P stands for either "Page" or "peen" in which case he is supposed to be sending a message?  So have I got this all right?  Has he not worn black caps of this style before this?  So - really - this is silly. 

In the US the distinction between a trucker style hat versus the baseball style hat has class connotations - one does not wear trucker hats if one is "ahem" among the liberal upper middle class - trucker hats are perceived as being somewhat low class and unstylish.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

cate1949 said:


> Paris Hilton has called AS a hooligan?  Seriously?
> 
> I admit that a drunk and "energized" AS (as depicted in the pics) given his size might be a little scary - but geez - he doesn't care what any of us think - and sure isn't going to change to suit what Paris Hilton has to say.
> 
> The hat stuff is starting to get silly but I'll get silly too - so - the infamous "P" is a brand mark?  But some are claiming he bought the hat deliberately because the P stands for either "Page" or "peen" in which case he is supposed to be sending a message?  So have I got this all right?  Has he not worn black caps of this style before this?  So - really - this is silly.
> 
> In the US the distinction between a trucker style hat versus the baseball style hat has class connotations - one does not wear trucker hats if one is "ahem" among the liberal upper middle class - trucker hats are perceived as being somewhat low class and unstylish.



Not Paris, perez hilton the gossip dude.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ha - thinking either that a) Skars really reads everything we say here real time and responds to it (he's at least a couple days behind and he refuses our fashion counsel) or b) he can be shamed into not making a public azz out of himself from booze has not reviewed the pics from Coachella 2010 and 11 or has wishful thinkingitis.  

And I've been wondering - where is Keith? I would love to blame him for the hat because he dresses worse than a colorful Holder on a less dour version of The Killing (remember the chicken wing hat?) but I haven't seen him.  Has Fares chased him off?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> Paris Hilton has called AS a hooligan?  Seriously?
> 
> I admit that a drunk and "energized" AS (as depicted in the pics) given his size might be a little scary - but geez - he doesn't care what any of us think - and sure isn't going to change to suit what Paris Hilton has to say.
> 
> The hat stuff is starting to get silly but I'll get silly too - s*o - the infamous "P" is a brand mark?  But some are claiming he bought the hat deliberately because the P stands for either "Page" or "peen" in which case he is supposed to be sending a message?*  So have I got this all right?  Has he not worn black caps of this style before this?  So - really - this is silly.
> 
> In the US the distinction between a trucker style hat versus the baseball style hat has class connotations - one does not wear trucker hats if one is "ahem" among the liberal upper middle class - trucker hats are perceived as being somewhat low class and unstylish.



According to ONTD, yes, this is the case. I'm pretty sure they've been drinking more than Alex has to come up with that.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha - thinking either that a) Skars really reads everything we say here real time and responds to it (he's at least a couple days behind and *he refuses our fashion counsel*) or b) he can be shamed into not making a public azz out of himself from booze has not reviewed the pics from Coachella 2010 and 11 or has wishful thinkingitis.
> 
> And I've been wondering - where is Keith? I would love to blame him for the hat because he dresses worse than a colorful Holder on a less dour version of The Killing (remember the chicken wing hat?) but I haven't seen him.  Has Fares chased him off?



This saddens me, as I do wish he'd bring back some variation of the shark sweatshirt and the 'Alex' beanie.


----------



## cate1949

Perez Hilton - ah  - I am so out of it!  

I like a spontaneous enthusiastic person - getting comatose drunk is not so cool - but hey - he led a cheer - he had fun - to my definition a hooligan is those guys who tear the stadium apart when they lose or riot around in the streets trashing stuff - besides which - who cares what these gossip people say?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> According to ONTD, yes, this is the case. I'm pretty sure they've been drinking more than Alex has to come up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> This saddens me, as I do wish he'd bring back some variation of the shark sweatshirt and the 'Alex' beanie.



B*tch, I will cut you for that.  With my sharp squirrelly teeth.  Skars, I love you but he's not ironic enough to have thought that re the hat.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> B*tch, I will cut you for that.  With my sharp squirrelly teeth.  Skars, I love you but he's not ironic enough to have thought that re the hat.



I was hoping that CK would come out with some 'classy' variation of the shark, a discreet detail on a shirt, perhaps.  Like the 'bug' on the t-shirt that Alex wore a couple of times in the summer of 2011. And then apparently never wore again.


----------



## RedTopsy

I heart you Alex........ with the YouTube-video and all....
Hammarby-supporters are extremly dedicated to their team, they are known for that.
To see him like this in the video doesn´t suprise me at all. 
This is how it usually is, a lot of cheering.
Lot of testosteron and beer. 
Hammarby fans are also known as loud but nice, not hooligans. 
They are  considered to have the best supporting fans at the stands. 
There are more hooligans on the other football teams in Stockholm, they are bigger.

GO HAMMARBY!

But Alex is looking so fine.   

Inspite of the hat.


----------



## cate1949

as a perpetual hat wearer during the sunny months I suspect AS is wearing the hat to keep the sun off his face - we underestimate how bad the sun is for our skin - some 85% of all signs of ageing come from sun exposure - so Alex - keep that hat on!  Well - maybe a dif one.  Of course - there is no need to wear the hat when it is evening!

I think it looks like he is going to stay in Sweden until work beckons him in October.


----------



## a_sussan

I hope he does stay, because then I might have the chance to run in to him when I go to Stockholm before he leaves..


----------



## RedTopsy

Photo from Way Out West this summer in Göteborg.
Alex at the Q & A for The East screening.








pbt1.tumblr


----------



## truebloodster

*Alexander Skarsgård: I was definitely not cool when I met Steve Coogan*
Thursday 29 Aug 2013 6:00 am


I&#8217;m by the phone waiting for Alexander Skarsgård to call, feeling like some lovelorn Bridget Jones. At least I&#8217;m not alone. I Tweet: &#8216;What question would you most like to ask True Blood&#8217;s Alexander Skarsgård?&#8217; Male or female, the answer is identical and instant: &#8216;Will he marry me?&#8217;

Voted Sweden&#8217;s sexiest man five times running, the 6ft 4in 36-year-old actor is in hot demand from every corner of the globe.

No wonder, when my phone finally rings, he&#8217;s out of breath. &#8216;Are you working out?&#8217; I ask, imagining him pumping iron in an LA gym. &#8216;Ha, ha, quite the opposite!&#8217; he guffaws heartily. &#8216;I&#8217;m back in Sweden, walking home after an intense German meal with German Beer and about three kilos of German pork. I am kind of struggling.&#8217;

It&#8217;s an appropriately carnivorous repast for the actor who portrays Eric, the 1,000-year-old Viking vampire hero of HBO&#8217;s hit series True Blood. Series six recently ended with Skarsgård full frontal naked (yes, you see it) before he dramatically bursts into flames &#8211; a climax guaranteed to leave Eric fans slavering for more.

However, Skarsgård&#8217;s six-year contract is now at an end. &#8216;We don&#8217;t know what will happen in the future,&#8217; is his only, tantalising response.

True Blood reportedly earned Skarsgård a cool $275,000 (£177,000) per episode, allowing him time and money to pursue random projects of his choosing, be it snogging Lady Gaga in her video for Paparazzi or low-budget independent projects such as his latest film, What Maisie Knew.

In this affecting divorce drama, Skarsgård becomes the younger husband of Julianne Moore&#8217;s ageing rock chick and finds himself playing stepfather to Maisie, her neglected six-year-old daughter.

Skarsgård&#8217;s own parents divorced late and &#8216;amiably&#8217; but, as the eldest of six siblings, he shared something of Maisie&#8217;s rock&#8217;n&#8217;roll upbringing. &#8216;My dad is an actor [Mamma Mia! star Stellan Skarsgård] and we had this bohemian home filled with a community of actors, poets and writers. There was always lots of people and wine and&#8230; other things around. I loved it.&#8217;

Even when your dad reportedly walked around naked, swigging wine in front of your high-school girlfriends? &#8216;I am proud of him for doing that,&#8217; Skasgård insists fondly. &#8216;I love him for how crazy and wild he was &#8211; still is.&#8217;

What Maisie Knew also stars Steve Coogan &#8211; much to Skarsgård&#8217;s excitement. &#8216;I shouted &#8216;Dan! Dan! Dan! [an Alan Partridge catchphrase] when I saw him. I was definitely not cool.&#8217;

Skarsgård became an Alan Partridge acolyte while studying English at Leeds Metropolitan University. Here, a 21-year-old Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård spent less time cramming grammar than necking pints on the infamous Otley Run pub crawl. And his heavy Swedish accent almost cost him the lead role of US marine Brad Colbert in Generation Kill, the Emmy-Award-winning HBO mini series that made his Hollywood name.

Since then he&#8217;s embraced a crazy diversity of genres from big silly action blockbuster (the much-panned Battleship) to highbrow Euro art house (Melancholia), with one omission: romcoms. &#8216;I had a small part in Zoolander [as a male model] that was my first job after my stage work and I would love to do another comedy.&#8217;

Does he ever hate*being handsome, I wonder? Is it a handicap in creative terms? &#8216;It could be, I guess, because you could get pigeonholed and vanity can be a creative suicide. When you read a script, you imagine the character, and if your vision of him is not handsome, you can&#8217;t not do it because you are worried you are not going to be considered sexy if you play it that way. That is just very important to me.&#8217;

Needless to say, Skarsgård is constantly &#8216;linked&#8217; to his leading ladies from Kate Bosworth (Straw Dogs &#8211; they dated for two years) to Ellen Page (The East &#8211; &#8216;just good friends&#8217, much to his exasperation.*&#8216;If you have lunch with any girl friend &#8211; and I mean just a platonic friend &#8211; there&#8217;ll be a story like you&#8217;re in a serious relationship or whatever. There&#8217;s nothing you can do about that &#8211; so I try not to let it affect me.&#8217;

He wasn&#8217;t always so sanguine. Aged 13, he shot to early childhood fame in Sweden as the star of a TV show called The Dog That Smiled but soon quit showbiz.

&#8216;I wasn&#8217;t comfortable with the media attention, with people knowing so much about me,&#8217; he explains. It&#8217;s why he&#8217;s not on Twitter &#8211; &#8216;I try so hard to keep something in my life private.&#8217; Instead, Skarsgård groupies are most likely to hunt him down in the wilds.

&#8216;Work is so intense and hectic that, to recharge, I like adventures completely disconnected from everything &#8211; where you don&#8217;t have phones or email,&#8217; he says. &#8216;Last year, I sailed across Europe and recently I went on a week-long hike up some Swedish glaciers with a friend.&#8217; A &#8216;friend&#8217;, eh? Time for that all-important question.

So, are you currently single? &#8216;Yes,&#8217; he says, to a collective sigh of relief from Twitter. What you waiting for? Get those hiking boots on and go get him.

By Larushka Ivan-Zadeh
Metro Life&Style/Ents&Tech Film Editor


----------



## a_sussan

truebloodster said:


> *Alexander Skarsgård: I was definitely not cool when I met Steve Coogan*
> Thursday 29 Aug 2013 6:00 am
> 
> 
> No wonder, when my phone finally rings, he&#8217;s out of breath. &#8216;Are you working out?&#8217; I ask, imagining him pumping iron in an LA gym. &#8216;Ha, ha, quite the opposite!&#8217; he guffaws heartily. &#8216;I&#8217;m back in Sweden, walking home after an intense German meal with German Beer and about three kilos of German pork. *I am kind of struggling.&#8217;*
> 
> By Larushka Ivan-Zadeh
> Metro Life&Style/Ents&Tech Film Editor



Thank you *TrueB* for the upload, and the bolded part made mig giggle quite hard. :giggles:  I can almost picture it my head.

And thank you *Topsy* for the pic


----------



## Idun

truebloodster said:


> Needless to say, Skarsgård is constantly linked to his leading ladies from Kate Bosworth (Straw Dogs  they dated for two years) to Ellen Page (The East  just good friends)



But, but, but - I thought the P was for Page??! 

Thanks for the interview trubloodster  The European ones are always better IMO.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the updates.

Here are the digital files.
They're HQ.  Open in a new tab to see their full size if your screen shrinks them down.











Source:  

http://e-edition.metro.co.uk/2013/08/29/


----------



## a_sussan

*Santress*, thank you for the hole article.  Like the pic of him, and I sure like that dark blue shirt.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for the updates.
> 
> Here are the digital files.
> They're HQ.  Open in a new tab to see their full size if your screen shrinks them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> http://e-edition.metro.co.uk/2013/08/29/




Thanks Santress   This is typical, I am travelling on the train tomorrow, why could they have not left it until tomorrows edition!.....Editiors


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Slightly different crop of an oldie we've seen before from the* Roma Fiction Fest* (October 5, 2012):





(Source:  *fedetri13* @ twitter)

Another from Monday's *Hammarby* game (August 26, 2013):





Cleaned up a bit:






" bad picture but little cousin finally got to take a picture with Alexander Skarsgård, after the incredibly poor Hammarby match on Monday. And, okay, he was pretty nice."

-*kimberlymiichelle* @ instagr.am


----------



## VampFan

I've been debating on whether or not I should post this, but, figured what the hey. From JJ today about KB's interview from Net-A-Porter&#8216;s digital magazine The Edit (talking about her upcoming marriage):


*On past relationships*: &#8220;We&#8217;ve all experienced things that have brought us to where we need to be. I don&#8217;t have any doubts that the person I&#8217;m with is my life partner. *Everything else I&#8217;ve experienced, it&#8217;s a part of my past. And that&#8217;s where it&#8217;s going to stay. Everybody&#8217;s moved on. I want to respect their privacy, and mine.*&#8221;

Don't know if she's talking about Alex, Orlando or anyone else, but she put that out there.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/29/kate-bosworth-discusses-wedding-dress-with-the-edit/

I've seen a lot of discussions about the Hammarby/Alex video. All I can say is that I love when he fanboys his team. He's really having a good time back home and I say good for him.

Thanks to everyone who have posted pictures, videos and articles.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

As much as it might pain me to say it, the Net-A-Porter photos of "the ex" are beautifully styled and I love the clothes, much as I think she could use a burger.  Her interviews though, are as always.."I'm private but hey let me tell you_ everything_"...

Whatevs...it's all in the rear-view mirror now. And this weekend it sounds like they might tie the knot permanently as mannequin and hobbit < and congrats to them. May they Twitter on in eternal, matrimonial bliss.


----------



## cate1949

Free - agree the clothes are great she looks lovely (if a bit too thin as usual) and best wishes!  End.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The big guy is apparently back in LA






*
*Source: alexanderskarsbrow


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*From JustJared:*



> Alexander Skarsgard heads back to his car after shopping at the Moderica Furniture store on Thursday afternoon (August 29) in Los Angeles.























*Source:* http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/alexander-skarsgard-im-single-right-now/


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> As much as it might pain me to say it, the Net-A-Porter photos of "the ex" are beautifully styled and I love the clothes, much as I think she could use a burger.  Her interviews though, are as always.."I'm private but hey let me tell you_ everything_"...
> 
> Whatevs...it's all in the rear-view mirror now. And this weekend it sounds like they might tie the knot permanently as mannequin and hobbit < and congrats to them. *May they Twitter on in eternal, matrimonial bliss*.



LMAO!!! 
I agree, styling is perfect but the clothes are totally showing that that she does not eat. 

Good luck to her and her marriage to the hobbit. 



VampFan said:


> I've been debating on whether or not I should post this, but, figured what the hey. From JJ today about KB's interview from Net-A-Porters digital magazine The Edit (talking about her upcoming marriage):
> 
> 
> *On past relationships*: Weve all experienced things that have brought us to where we need to be. I dont have any doubts that the person Im with is my life partner. *Everything else Ive experienced, its a part of my past. And thats where its going to stay. Everybodys moved on. I want to respect their privacy, and mine.*
> 
> Don't know if she's talking about Alex, Orlando or anyone else, but she put that out there.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/29/kate-bosworth-discusses-wedding-dress-with-the-edit/
> 
> I've seen a lot of discussions about the Hammarby/Alex video. All I can say is that I love when he fanboys his team. He's really having a good time back home and I say good for him.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have posted pictures, videos and articles.



Im assuming she's talking about Alex, in her past interviews its obvious when she's talking about Orlando or her other exes. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *From JustJared:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/alexander-skarsgard-im-single-right-now/




His all blond and tan. I love it!!


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe just in LA to take of business and signing on to "The Giver"  *holding thumbs*  he looks very fit though, and those arms    

And wow, that JJ is sure fast hunting Alex down.

Thank you *Santress* and* Free *for the pics


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from today (August 29, 2013):





























(Source: * fan-girl.org *via *fan-girlblog *tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * fan-girl.org *via *fan-girlblog *tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> As much as it might pain me to say it, the Net-A-Porter photos of "the ex" are beautifully styled and I love the clothes, much as I think she could use a burger.  Her interviews though, are as always.."I'm private but hey let me tell you_ everything_"...
> 
> Whatevs...it's all in the rear-view mirror now. And this weekend it sounds like they might tie the knot *permanently as mannequin and hobbit < and congrats to them. May they Twitter on in eternal, matrimonial bliss.*







sydneygirl_1988 said:


> LMAO!!!
> I agree, styling is perfect but the clothes are totally showing that that she does not eat.
> 
> Good luck to her and her marriage to the hobbit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Im assuming she's talking about Alex, in her past interviews its obvious when she's talking about Orlando or her other exes. *
> 
> 
> *His all blond and tan. I love it!!*



Well, she talked about Alex two years ago, and he said in the Elle interview that neither were going to talk publicly about the relationship, which ended whatever else she may have wanted to say/leak to magazines. So now she'll just natter on about her 'soul mate'.



a_sussan said:


> Maybe just in LA to take of business and signing on to "The Giver"  *holding thumbs*  he looks very fit though, and those arms
> 
> And wow, that *JJ is sure fast hunting Alex down.
> *
> Thank you *Santress* and* Free *for the pics



The Giver, finalize the TB contract perhaps.

JJ doesn't take the photos, he just buys the photos from the agencies. Wouldn't be surprised since he's leaving the furniture store that someone from the store alerted a pap.

And he looks nice and scruffy. Well, grumpy and scruffy, since he's not happy to see the pap.


----------



## a_sussan

Hey, wait are those jeans fitted... oh my..  

Maybe he have been luring around here, and know that we think he looks really nice in fitted jeans. :giggles:

I know JJ don't take the photos, but he put them up fast.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Hey, wait are those jeans fitted... oh my..
> 
> Maybe he have been luring around here, and know that we think he looks really nice in fitted jeans. :giggles:
> 
> I know JJ don't take the photos, *but he put them up fast.*




JJ is a Skarsgard family fanboy.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Nice fitting jeans. No ugly hats. Still scruffy. Domestic God. Welcome home Alex!!!  

I'm happy that "she" found her "soul mate" while still in "the relationship" otherwise she would have clinged forever and set up more pap shots as he's eating soup.


----------



## Santress

I haven't read the  *Net-a-Porter* interview but the quotes seem o.k. and the photos are nice.  I think her two best photo shoots of recent years have been the *C Magazine* (September 2011) and Tom Ford *InStyle* spread.

Some new oldies from the Season 5 press conference (June 24, 2012):


























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



Thank you for posting all those beautiful photos 

I've been without internet access on my pc since Weds as the modem expired and with this level of hotness coming down the line I'm not holding out too much hope for its replacement!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*  I better go to Greece before I faints of all the lovely pic you just posted. 

But before I leave I can go and lay in a puddle of drool over Alex..


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/bhfc.jpg/




Thanks for all the amazing photos.   



Zola24 said:


> *I've been without internet access on my pc since Weds as the modem expired and with this level of hotness coming down the line I'm not holding out too much hope for its replacement!*



:giggles:  



a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Santress*  I better go to Greece before I faints of all the lovely pic you just posted.
> 
> *But before I leave I can go and lay in a puddle of drool over Alex..   :faint*:



I´m totally with you on this. I will do the same.


----------



## RedTopsy

Here are some gifs goodies from the Calvin Klein campaign Provocations:  

































justmex3.tumblr


----------



## cate1949

have a great time in Greece!

Thanks Santress!

Topsy - I think I might faint!


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Santress*  I better go to Greece before I faints of all the lovely pic you just posted. 'smooch'
> 
> But before I leave I can go and lay in a puddle of drool over Alex.. 'drool'  'faint'



:giggles: Don't forget drool soaked clothes will add to the weight of your luggage  I really hope you have a relaxing and fun holiday  




RedTopsy said:


> Here are some gifs goodies from the Calvin Klein campaign Provocations:



Thank you so much for the gifs  That Provocations campaign is just pure porn and I could, minus the voice-over, watch it on a loop


----------



## Santress

Fresh off instagram:





"Didn't know Alexander Skarsgård was a Bruin fan."

-*mattk818* @ instagr.am


----------



## truebloodster

I am liking the new clothes. 


I just wish someone would tell him to keep his cell phone away from the family jewels.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Thanks for all the pictures!! 

I'm just about to watch WMK at the cinema , waiting for it to start and asked if they had a spare poster...
	

		
			
		

		
	




They did!! It will go next to my CK encounter poster!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Syd is that you? Your hair is darker!  Great poster!


----------



## tanj

Oh my goodness i love me so Alexander.Love those photos!


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Syd is that you? Your hair is darker!  Great poster!



Yeah thats me. 

Yeah I really miss being a blond but my hair is much healthier now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Fresh off instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Didn't know Alexander Skarsgård was a Bruin fan."
> 
> -*mattk818* @ instagr.am



I guess a pic of standing next to a fan wearing a Cubs shirt is as close as he'll get to an actual Cubs game.

Nice clingy t. And clavicle and neck porn.

He also appears to be freshly shaven.



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Thanks for all the pictures!!
> 
> I'm just about to watch WMK at the cinema , waiting for it to start and asked if they had a spare poster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316067
> 
> 
> They did!! It will go next to my CK encounter poster!!




I love it!

I'm sad that we didn't get a good look at your shoes, though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've convinced my Mum and two besties to go watch it - WMK that is. One of my friends has fallen head over hills for Alex and is now busy buying up his "back catalogue", ie Gen Kill and True Blood..lol


----------



## cate1949

clavicle and neck porn not withstanding - where is his anchor chain?

I like the fresh shaven look


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I guess a pic of standing next to a fan wearing a Cubs shirt is as close as he'll get to an actual Cubs game.
> 
> Nice clingy t. And clavicle and neck porn.
> 
> He also appears to be freshly shaven.
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> I'm sad that we didn't get a good look at your shoes, though.



lol white converse. 

Go watch it Free. He looks fantastic on the large screen!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I've convinced my Mum and two besties to go watch it - WMK that is. One of my friends has fallen head over hills for Alex and is now busy buying up his "back catalogue", ie *Gen Kill* and True Blood..lol



While I first noticed him in TB recaps (don't have cable), GK was the first show that I actually watched. There usually isn't a day at work where something happens that there isn't an appropriate GK quote.



cate1949 said:


> clavicle and neck porn not withstanding - *where is his anchor chain?
> *
> I like the fresh shaven look



Haven't seen it since December. Never mind the 'are you single' questions, interviewers should ask about the necklace, these are the things we're interested in!


----------



## Santress

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Thanks for all the pictures!!
> 
> I'm just about to watch WMK at the cinema , waiting for it to start and asked if they had a spare poster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316067
> 
> 
> They did!! It will go next to my CK encounter poster!!


Great pics! Thanks, Syd.
Glad you got a poster.  Very cool.

Stealth shot from West Hollywood (September 1, 2013?):





"OMFG second day in #Weho and this is who i SEE.

Things are looking Up. #Alexander Skarsgard."

-*Alexjiroux* @ twitter


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all pics and gifs, I couldn't stay away  
Sending a greeting from Greece.


----------



## Kitkath70

Great news !  Charlie Hunnam has officially been cast in 50 Shades.  We will never have to hear Alex being asked that question ever again


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Great news !  Charlie Hunnam has officially been cast in 50 Shades.  We will never have to hear Alex being asked that question ever again



Great for Alex, and a relief for his fans.  I have to wonder what the hell Charlie and his team were thinking though

But...yay the speculation for Alex and this piece of garbage is over!


----------



## RedTopsy

Oh, news today about 50 Shades film.
I´m glad that it´s not Alex who is cast as Christian Grey. 
I'll just breathe a big sigh of relief.  

But I must admit that I think he would have nailed the role. :shame:
(if it had been an artsy film that is).
I wonder if he got the offer and turned it down?

Alex today when thinking of the FSOG news:


----------



## cate1949

I never thought AS would agree to do this - so I really did not worry about it.  The movie will have to be pretty different from the book if they want to avoid an "X" rating so who knows how it will turn out but whatever it ends up being - AS strikes me as having made  smart choices in the roles he takes and 50 Shades never looked like a smart choice to me.  So I had faith he would avoid this one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great for Alex, and a relief for his fans.  I have to wonder what the hell Charlie and his team were thinking though
> 
> But...yay the speculation for Alex and this piece of garbage is over!



Isn't Bag a Charlie fan? Will we need to talk her down? 

Some of the Tumblr sites that are SOA/Charlie fans are having near nervous breakdowns.

It's possible that it'll turn out to be a good movie. But I'm just glad Alex isn't going to be mentioned in conjunction with that POS book series.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm sorry peeps, I just don't feel like we've celebrated enough the fact that Alex will no longer be associated with that piece of crap.

*Note:* and yes, Bag is mysteriously MIA today


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm sorry peeps, I just don't feel like we've celebrated enough the fact that Alex will no longer be associated with that piece of crap.
> 
> *Note:* and yes, Bag is mysteriously MIA today




My suspicion is that Alex wasn't really considered for the lead, not by those actually involved in the movie. And I, as an Alex fan, am not insulted by that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ No. I agree. They throw lots of names at the wall to generate PR for the film _but._.it did give me moments of "God no, please"...when his name was repeatedly thrown into the mix.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Oh, poor Bag, I'm so sorry for her .....that said, I have to join Free's HAPPYDANCE!!!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thank Goddess the speculation is over......But I am going to throw a cup of coffee in Charlie's face next time I see him


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay! I´m so happy!  

The East has been digitally released and the DVD is out september 17. 

It´s now on iTunes and the screencaps are out on the internet, a lot of them.

I have been waiting so long to see this film.  Finally!   








































theeastiseverywhere.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Just a few more screencaps from the East.

Then I will try to control myself. I promise.  














down-in-the-rabbit-hole.tumblr


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Just saw the news that this season of True Blood coming up will be the last...

From ew.com

HBO announced today that True Blood will end its run after seven seasons 

The final 10 episodes will air next summer.

&#8220;True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO,&#8221; said HBO Programming President Michael Lombardo in a statement. &#8220;Alan Ball took the books by Charlaine Harris, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent Anna Paquin in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to Brian Buckner, who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a spectacular sixth season, and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.&#8221;
The sixth season of True Blood ended last month with an average gross audience of 10.6 million viewers per episode. The pay network says it remains one of its most popular series.


----------



## MooCowmoo

RedTopsy said:


> Yay! I´m so happy!
> 
> The East has been digitally released and the DVD is out september 17.
> 
> It´s now on iTunes and the screencaps are out on the internet, a lot of them.
> 
> I have been waiting so long to see this film.  Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theeastiseverywhere.tumblr



Thanks for the gif and pics Red  I have my copy to watch tonight



scaredsquirrel said:


> Just saw the news that this season of True Blood coming up will be the last...
> 
> From ew.com
> 
> HBO announced today that True Blood will end its run after seven seasons
> 
> The final 10 episodes will air next summer.
> 
> True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO, said HBO Programming President Michael Lombardo in a statement. Alan Ball took the books by Charlaine Harris, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent Anna Paquin in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to Brian Buckner, who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a spectacular sixth season, and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.
> The sixth season of True Blood ended last month with an average gross audience of 10.6 million viewers per episode. The pay network says it remains one of its most popular series.



I was coming here to post the same news dear SS...have some berries and nuts that have been soaked in alcohol 

We knew this was coming and knew it probably wouldn't get to S8......Let the speculation start


----------



## scaredsquirrel

MooCowmoo said:


> Thanks for the gif and pics Red  I have my copy to watch tonight
> 
> 
> 
> *I was coming here to post the same news dear SS...have some berries and nuts that have been soaked in alcohol
> *
> We knew this was coming and knew it probably wouldn't get to S8......Let the speculation start



Did I need news for that?  don't mind if I do...*burp*

Yes, good to see it out there, we won't have the pain of wondering if they'll drag it out.  I am sure they will use Alex, but on a much reduced basis, and he really will be free to move on.  A bit nostalgic because it really did get his name out there and I will miss Eric the bad-a**, but there will always be the memories...(and the gifs!)


----------



## a_sussan

Good news about 50 shades, thank you, there is a god.. lol..


----------



## Hephaistion

Good news on both accounts! Cringed at the thought of Alex as Christian Grey, and didn't see how there could be much more for True Blood.

Note to Bruckner: please, please give Eric's character the respect he deserves.  I finally just read the final Sookie Stackhouse book and went *WTF*? What a horrid ending, and Eric got the shaft. I so did not agree with it - had I been reading a hard copy rather than on my iPad, I would have thrown the book across the room.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Just saw the news that this season of True Blood coming up will be the last...
> 
> From ew.com
> 
> HBO announced today that True Blood will end its run after seven seasons
> 
> The final 10 episodes will air next summer.
> 
> &#8220;True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO,&#8221; said HBO Programming President Michael Lombardo in a statement. &#8220;Alan Ball took the books by Charlaine Harris, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent Anna Paquin in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to *Brian Buckner, who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a spectacular sixth season*, and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.&#8221;
> The sixth season of True Blood ended last month with an average gross audience of 10.6 million viewers per episode. The pay network says it remains one of its most popular series.



Great pick up on the story Squirrel. 

I'm not surprised, but it does leave questions about how they'll resolve the final season. Ten episodes to do it?  They'd better knuckle down and concentrate solely on it's main characters for there to be any true "happy ending" for the show.  < My version of that is that we don't end up with another "WTF".

It will be a big pull to get Eric Northman back in Sookie's arms after the time jump of last season and the obvious setup of yet another love triangle *yawn* with the mendacious Mr Compton and that mangy Wolf.

I am impressed by their creative writing skills in the press release though regarding Brian Buckner. Talk about protecting their own, and being a tad defensive of the backlash.  

BTW, has the Tumblr meltdown started? I'd better go look


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Also, forgot to add, that while Alex is loyal to cast and crew, how much of a part he plays in Season 7 may very well be influenced by what other movies he has lined up. Possibly_ Tarzan_, and possibly _The Giver_. 

The finale left it very much up in the air, so while I don't think Eric Northman is dead, his storyline and screentime in 2014 might be limited due to his availability.

We'll see... in the meantime, I'm crossing fingers and toes for a decent send-off for the series - even if I don't get the Northman storyline I want.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

^ that's why I see a bill and sookie ending .

In glad it's ending they pissed off to many fans at the end of season 6. 

Glad about 50sog. I feel bad for Soa fans. Apparently the fans if 50 are trying to get the movie bosses to change casting.


----------



## JustDreamN

Probably be a totally stupid ending like the Sopranos... where I will sit there for 10 minutes cursing at the tv asking "what the hell was that".


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JustDreamN said:


> Probably be a totally *stupid ending* like the Sopranos... w*here I will sit there for 10 minutes cursing at the tv asking "what the hell was that"*.



Did you not watch the Season 6 finale? Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

One of the many problems of 50SOG is that it was a Twilight fanfic, so casting anyone other than Pattinson and Stewart wouldn't work for most of the people who are screaming.  Their bubble would burst.  I just hope for Charlie's sake the author does not write the screenplay, her dialogue is awful..

I'm sure Alex will feature at points through next season, Bruckner made that clear.  But agree, they'll end it with Bill/Sookie, not enough time for much else.


----------



## cate1949

I love the Eric character - loved him in the books and the show.  He makes TB for me.  It is of course to AS's credit that he made this compelling character come to life in the show.  So - yes I will miss that - but TB in general had lost its edge - so it is best to go out while it is still on top and drawing lots of viewers.

I do think - especially seeing that they are doing ten episodes again instead of the usual 12 - that there may be issues around budget - a show that has several main characters who all are getting bumped up salary wise may get more expensive as the seasons go on.

I am sure AS has Tarzan sewn up - the only issue is if and when it goes into production.  A lot can happen between now and May - but I think we'll see him in this film.  I think he is getting enough film offers now that he knows he can make it without TB and he is probably anxious to move on.  My expectation for this last TB season is no Eric in the first episodes while we endure suspense as Pam seeks him and then short segments as the season progresses ( especially since he may be filming Tarzan then).  Given that Eric has experienced these huge losses - do you think he'd want to commit to a relationship with a mortal Sookie who he would lose?  So that may be how they logically set up a Bill/Sookie deal.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> One of the many problems of 50SOG is that it was a Twilight fanfic, so casting anyone other than Pattinson and Stewart wouldn't work for most of the people who are screaming.  Their bubble would burst.  I just hope for Charlie's sake the author does not write the screenplay, her dialogue is awful..
> 
> I'm sure Alex will feature at points through next season, Bruckner made that clear.  But agree, they'll end it with Bill/Sookie, not enough time for much else.



I think EL James is heavily involved with the film. She was with casting, and she's tight with the producers, to help bring her books to life. Which...I mean...I have no idea..how that dribble is going to translate to people saying it on the screen....I won't watch it but I'd love for them to release a blooper real of them trying to get through their lines...

I haven't read them by the way - I read a few excerpts and just really could not believe how bad it was.


----------



## ritergrl

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> ^ that's why I see a bill and sookie ending .
> 
> In glad it's ending they pissed off to many fans at the end of season 6..



i agree it wasnt just eric fans it was a lot of people who stuck with them...



JustDreamN said:


> Probably be a totally stupid ending like the Sopranos... where I will sit there for 10 minutes cursing at the tv asking "what the hell was that".



i was one of those - and i sure hate to be one again...



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did you not watch the Season 6 finale? Been there, done that, got the t-shirt.



Me too free - i am thinking of selling my shirt  Hugs to u all - glad we have each other to lean on thru this...


----------



## Ms Kiah

cate1949 said:


> I love the Eric character - loved him in the books and the show.  He makes TB for me.  It is of course to AS's credit that he made this compelling character come to life in the show.  So - yes I will miss that - but TB in general had lost its edge - so it is best to go out while it is still on top and drawing lots of viewers.


 
Agree about his awesomeness as Eric. Alex is the only reason I ever watched TB. They never really used him to the extent they could have all these seasons. Alan Ball seemed married to the idea of Stephen Moyer being the star & draw of the show. I will never really understand that. 

It'll be interesting to see if Tarzan really gets off the ground. Like it or not, TB is what put Alex on the map and kept him on people's radar.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And from the eloquent lips of Michael K at DListed.

*True Blood is Ending Next Year After 7 Seasons.
*


> The president of programming at HBO made coochies and b-holes frown today by saying that True Blood will have its series finale next summer. True Blood&#8217;s 7th season will be its last and that means they only have 10 episodes to show us as much vampire, wolf and fairy d**k as possible.
> 
> &#8220;True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.&#8221;
> 
> Some are screaming THANK LILITH, because they think True Blood should&#8217;ve died with that hot b***h Maryann, but I&#8217;m sad to see it go. Mostly because during the 6th season finale, they gave us a shot of Eric&#8217;s flaming vampire viking d**k and I was really hoping for many, many more seasons of his flaming vampire viking d**k. Eric&#8217;s flaming vampire viking d**k should totally get a spin-off



*Source:* Dlisted


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Just a few more screencaps from the East.
> 
> Then I will try to control myself. I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down-in-the-rabbit-hole.tumblr



I want to see The East because it's supposed to be a good movie. But then I see the stills, like the one in the set, where I'm presuming it's Benji and Sarah post-coital, that's some very attractive shoulder porn. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Just saw the news that this season of True Blood coming up will be the last...
> 
> From ew.com
> 
> HBO announced today that True Blood will end its run after seven seasons
> 
> The final 10 episodes will air next summer.
> 
> &#8220;True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO,&#8221; said HBO Programming President Michael Lombardo in a statement. &#8220;Alan Ball took the books by Charlaine Harris, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent Anna Paquin in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to Brian Buckner, who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a *spectacular sixth season,* and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.&#8221;
> The sixth season of True Blood ended last month with an average gross audience of 10.6 million viewers per episode. The pay network says it remains one of its most popular series.




Except for the WTF last episode.


Hephaistion said:


> Good news on both accounts! Cringed at the thought of Alex as Christian Grey, and didn't see how there could be much more for True Blood.
> 
> Note to Bruckner: please, please give Eric's character the respect he deserves.  I finally just read the final Sookie Stackhouse book and went *WTF*? What a horrid ending, and Eric got the shaft. I so did not agree with it - had I been reading a hard copy rather than on my iPad, *I would have thrown the book across the room*.



Like the scene from Silver Linings Playbook, where Cooper's character throws the Hemingway book out the window?



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Also, forgot to add, that while Alex is loyal to cast and crew, how much of a part he plays in Season 7 may very well be influenced by what other movies he has lined up. Possibly_ Tarzan_, and possibly _The Giver_.
> 
> The finale left it very much up in the air, so while I don't think Eric Northman is dead, his storyline and screentime in 2014 might be limited due to his availability.
> 
> We'll see... in the meantime, I'm crossing fingers and toes for a decent send-off for the series - *even if I don't get the Northman storyline I want.*



I don't even know what storyline I want him to have but I'm sure that it won't be what Buckner and Co. give to him.



scaredsquirrel said:


> One of the many problems of 50SOG is that it was a Twilight fanfic, so casting anyone other than Pattinson and Stewart wouldn't work for most of the people who are screaming.  Their bubble would burst.*  I just hope for Charlie's sake the author does not write the screenplay, her dialogue is awful..*
> 
> I'm sure Alex will feature at points through next season, Bruckner made that clear.  But agree, they'll end it with Bill/Sookie, not enough time for much else.



She's not. Kelly Marcel, who wrote for the tv series Terra Nova, and the upcoming movie about Walt Disney.

Regarding TB's announcement, I now have The Door's The End as an earworm.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No, EL James isn't writing it, but she's heavily involved behind the scenes, steering it.


----------



## cate1949

if I were ElJames I would be counting my lucky stars every night - writes a fan fic and ends up a millionaire.  She should also keep in mind that the author of Eragon was deeply involved in the movie - which was a disaster and hence no more films of the books.

Re: The East - not an AS eye candy film.  Yes he always looks good - but - this film's purpose IMHO was to showcase Brit Marling.


----------



## merita

I love Dlisted.  I fantasize about a Pam, Eric, Laffy, Tara and Willa spinoff.  Alas, that will never happen.  It is time to let go and logically it makes sense.  I have a serious case of the sads thinking of spending my summer months without Mr. Northman.  I am looking forward to Alex's future projects.  I would love to see him in HBO series a a main character - down the road.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> if I were ElJames I would be counting my lucky stars every night - writes a fan fic and ends up a millionaire. * She should also keep in mind that the author of Eragon was deeply involved in the movie *- which was a disaster and hence no more films of the books.
> 
> Re: The East - not an AS eye candy film.  Yes he always looks good - but - this film's purpose IMHO was to *showcase Brit Marling*.



She's probably thinking more along the lines of GRR Martin's involvement in GoT or JK Rowling's involvement in the HP movies. Of course, the source material for both HP and GoT was a heck of a lot better than FSOG or the Eragon trilogy.

Perks of being the screenwriter.

ETA: Oh, squirrel, I see you're causing havoc in Goteborg:
*Man crashes bus to avoid squirrel *

    Published: 1 Sep 2013 17:57 CET | Print version 

      A bus driver in Gothenburg,  western Sweden swerved to avoid the creature and then crashed into a  grove of trees leaving six of his 40 passengers requiring hospital  treatment.

http://www.thelocal.se/49992/20130901/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My last comment on EL James and that book is this (it's not my quote and I've paraphrased it)

_"It offends me as both a reader, and a pervert"_.  There's plenty of good, well-written smut out there. Fifty ain't it.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She's probably thinking more along the lines of GRR Martin's involvement in GoT or JK Rowling's involvement in the HP movies. Of course, the source material for both HP and GoT was a heck of a lot better than FSOG or the Eragon trilogy.
> 
> Perks of being the screenwriter.
> 
> ETA: Oh, squirrel, I see you're causing havoc in Goteborg:
> *Man crashes bus to avoid squirrel *
> 
> Published: 1 Sep 2013 17:57 CET | Print version
> 
> A bus driver in Gothenburg,  western Sweden swerved to avoid the creature and then crashed into a  grove of trees leaving six of his 40 passengers requiring hospital  treatment.
> 
> http://www.thelocal.se/49992/20130901/



I need to move to a country where anyone would actually swerve for a squirrel.  I knew I liked Swedes...


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

50 sog need to hire an actual expert on the lifestyle to help the movie not to be as bad as the books. 

I wonder what they had to do for auditioning for the part....


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My last comment on EL James and that book is this (it's not my quote and I've paraphrased it)
> 
> [I*]"It offends me as both a reader, and a pervert"[/I].  There's plenty of good, well-written smut out there. Fifty ain't it.*



WORD!  The books are awful...I didn't pay for them, got them in adobe and was itching to correct them all the way through....I just can't deal with an author who cannot use more than one descriptive word ( that being her 'sex')  for the wonderfully handy cockpocket that all ladies have


----------



## LindaP

MooCowmoo said:


> WORD!  .I just can't deal with an author who cannot use more than one descriptive word ( that being her 'sex')  for the wonderfully handy cockpocket that all ladies have


 
That was one of the things I *liked* about them,  the other words authors use just sound cringe-worthy to me and pull me out of the story.   That said, I kinda like cockpocket,  .

I'm not looking for smut to be 'well-written',  I just want I to be fun,  entertaining,  for everyone that's different but for me Fifty did this, plus added humor and suspense. Win.

I'm not sure how I got to be talking about this in the Alex thread but to keep on topic I'll say that he would have been excellent in the role.   He has dangerously sexy down to a T.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## mik1986

I personally thought that the 50 Shades of Grey books sucked but I actually like Charlie Hunnam (he's HOT) in Sons of Anarchy, Children of Men, etc. so I'm glad he got the role in 50 Shades of Grey. 

To keep this Askars related...I'm glad he didn't get the 50 Shades of Grey role.


----------



## mik1986

scaredsquirrel said:


> Just saw the news that this season of True Blood coming up will be the last...
> 
> From ew.com
> 
> HBO announced today that True Blood will end its run after seven seasons
> 
> The final 10 episodes will air next summer.
> 
> True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO, said HBO Programming President Michael Lombardo in a statement. Alan Ball took the books by Charlaine Harris, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent Anna Paquin in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to Brian Buckner, who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a spectacular sixth season, and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.
> The sixth season of True Blood ended last month with an average gross audience of 10.6 million viewers per episode. The pay network says it remains one of its most popular series.




Although there is a part of me that will miss it, I have to admit that I am glad "True Blood" is ending its run. It's jumped the shark so many times IMO, that I am ready for it to go out with a fantastic, jaw-dropping ending. Hell, IMHO, the series could have ended with Eric's final scene from THIS season and I would have been satisfied because it would have been just enough of a jaw-dropping, WTF effect.


----------



## RedTopsy

More from the East.  Alex as Benji.

And I thought he was supposed to look ugly in this film. 

Alex with a big beard and a smaller.   


































pbt1.tumblr


----------



## MooCowmoo

I watched 'The East' today and really enjoyed it.....On a superficial level Alex all scruffed up like was still so hot and Shiloh Fernandez in eyeliner and lipstick....


----------



## RedTopsy

MooCowmoo said:


> I watched 'The East' today and really enjoyed it.....On a superficial level Alex all scruffed up like was still so hot and Shiloh Fernandez in eyeliner and lipstick....



LOL at the pic of Alex....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Celebitchy:

*True Blood will end next year: about time or do we need more?
Sept 4, 2013*

HBO has announced that True Blood&#8217;s next season, to air in 2014, will be its last. Many of us suspected this would happen, particularly after the bizarre &#8220;fast forward&#8221; ending to the sixth season. The popular cable show, based on writer Charlaine Harris&#8217; Southern Vampire Mysteries series of books, has been on the air since 2008. Last year showrunner Alan Ball (American Beauty, Six Feet Under) was replaced by Brian Buckner (Friends, Joey). Buckner will continue as showrunner for the seventh and final season, which will include 10 episodes. I question Buckner&#8217;s ability to stay true to the characters, given the recent plot twists and some of the bizarre, out-of-touch answers he gave in a Q&A about the show&#8217;s direction. More on that in a moment. First, here&#8217;s the announcement.



> &#8220;True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO,&#8221; said HBO Programming President Michael Lombardo in a statement. &#8220;Alan Ball took the books by Charlaine Harris, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent Anna Paquin in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to Brian Buckner, who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a spectacular sixth season, and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show. Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.&#8221;



This is to be expected, particularly since the show seems to be veering wildly off course lately. About a week after the season six finale aired, current showrunner Buckner did an interview with Entertainment Weekly explaining his vision for True Blood. (We covered this interview at the time but it&#8217;s worth mentioning in light of this news.) He seemed to have little understanding of the characters as developed on the show and in Harris&#8217; books.

True Blood has recently painted Bill as a &#8220;sympathetic&#8221; character, and we saw him extend an olive branch to Sookie. Sookie is now inexplicably in a relationship with meathead werewolf Alcide. Buckner explained that &#8220;the audience&#8221; felt that &#8220;Alcide needed to come back to center&#8221; and that he wants the plot to be &#8220;more character driven&#8221; with characters that change and evolve. Meaning Bill will be a good guy all of a sudden, Tara is going to reconcile with her abusive mom, and we&#8217;re supposed to care about Sookie&#8217;s relationship with Alcide. Also, spoiler, Eric probably isn&#8217;t dead, although that may not have been the plan for him. Buckner said that he was &#8220;impressed by how much people care&#8221; about Eric, Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s character. So Eric is likely to be saved by Pam.

I guess it&#8217;s a good thing that True Blood will be going out to pasture. It just isn&#8217;t the same without Alan Ball. I&#8217;ll miss it so much, though. The show has had its ups and downs but it&#8217;s always been a campy pleasure with some excellent eye candy. Hopefully that won&#8217;t change in its final year, not matter what happens to the characters.

*Source: *http://www.celebitchy.com/320343/true_blood_will_end_next_year_about_time_or_do_we_need_more_/

********************************************​*Note: *Most of the comments echo what peeps here and on other True Blood sites have been saying. It's time. I have to say Celebitchy put up some great photos. One of the best was, as CB called him, meathead Alcide busting out and trying to do a wolf-gone-hulk. That was worth the price of admission 

Lots of comments on how Buckner claimed he didn't realise how popular Eric/Alex was as well. 

*le sigh* - just give us a good Season 7 as they all ride into the sunset (or dusk for the vamps) - that's all I ask.


----------



## cate1949

So - a-sussan is in Greece - the President  is in Sweden - where is Alex? Thought he might show up in NYC for fashion week and if he did he always gets lots of instagram pics - but none - so guess not.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Just watched "the east' Its fantastic. Brit was amazing in it, i think i might check out her other films. Ive developed a girl crush on her. Alex was amazing as well, for a dude that dumpster dives for food he looked amazing and fit. 

Ive seen all 3 of his movies this year, I dont know which one is my favourite. I love them all. Its amazing how expressive his eyes can be.


----------



## RedTopsy

From Buzzfeed:

9 THINGS WE WILL ACTUALLY MISS ABOUT &#8220;TRUE BLOOD&#8221;

HBO&#8217;s sexy supernatural series True Blood will be ending after next season &#8212; and not a moment too soon. 
But as bad as the show is, it&#8217;s still given us plenty to enjoy over its soon-to-be six-year run.

*1. Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgård)*






HBO

Remember when True Blood was a romance between Sookie and Bill? Remember when everyone realized what a mistake that was and put Eric front and center? The blond bad boy vampire has always been the highlight of the series, from his long-haired origins to his wacky amnesia to his full-frontal nudity. Long after it&#8217;s gone, True Blood will be remembered as the show that gave us Alexander Skarsgård, and for that, we will always be grateful.


Link: http://www.buzzfeed.com/louispeitzman/things-i-will-actually-miss-about-true-blood


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Isn't Bag a Charlie fan? Will we need to talk her down?
> 
> Some of the Tumblr sites that are SOA/Charlie fans are having near nervous breakdowns.
> 
> It's possible that it'll turn out to be a good movie. But I'm just glad Alex isn't going to be mentioned in conjunction with that POS book series.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm sorry peeps, I just don't feel like we've celebrated enough the fact that Alex will no longer be associated with that piece of crap.
> 
> *Note:* and yes, Bag is mysteriously MIA today





xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Oh, poor Bag, I'm so sorry for her .....that said, I have to join Free's HAPPYDANCE!!!





MooCowmoo said:


> Thank Goddess the speculation is over......But I am going to throw a cup of coffee in Charlie's face next time I see him



Well, I was busy driving up to Newcastle to talk some sense into his mom at least. Just kidding, I was actually on vacation in Scotland at Ewan's. Kidding again. But I saw the valley where they shot parts of _Skyfall_ and that sh*t is beautiful. I got my picture with a real Scot in kilt and all, and also learned I'll stick with Irish whiskey instead of Scottish. I'm a wimp I admit.

But *Moo* has to explain two things for me. First please explain, "No hard shoulder in 400 yards." WTF?!? Which leads us immediately to the second question which is the whole "Well yeah, officially we use the metric system and all but why should we use km on the road signs if we can't"-thing.

In general my thoughts on Charlie and 50 Shades of Crap is I think he's not aware he has to shave his beard for this again and for someone who just said in an interview it's worth a million bucks before he shaves it again so to not corrupt his character again I'm kinda confused. Or it explains how much they offered him. I'm still hoping he drops out last minute. To be honest, I thought Alex would rather take it since he's more keen on getting his name bankable and out there.

But in general these are my feelings towards the movie:

View attachment 2321424


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> *To be honest, I thought Alex would rather take it since he's more keen on getting his name bankable and out there*.
> 
> But in general these are my feelings towards the movie:



Glad to hear you had a good time. Sounds like fun! 

But, Bag, please that last statement ain't gonna fly. Alex didn't take the role, he probably wasn't even really offered it or in the running - but _Charlie_ did, knowing full well that the books (though they sold well) were a pile of shiz. So I think any of your rancour should be towards him, not Alex - who thankfully has nothingwhatsoever to do with this steaming pile o' shizz any longer.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time. Sounds like fun!
> 
> But, Bag, please that last statement ain't gonna fly. Alex didn't take the role, he probably wasn't even really offered it or in the running - but _Charlie_ did, knowing full well that the books (though they sold well) were a pile of shiz. So I think any of your rancour should be towards him, not Alex - who thankfully has nothingwhatsoever to do with this steaming pile o' shizz any longer.


I'm dying laughing.. Oh Bag, I love you but come ON...  Charlie took the role.  *Charlie*. Not Alex.  The latter probably never discussed it for a lot of reasons, not the least of which was his lack of interest, but your boy took it for potentially three movies.  Forget his beard, he's the one who very obviously wants to be the star.  And I like him, but I gotta call it like it iz.  I do not know what the heck he was thinking but someone wants to be famous, and there isn't much more to be said on that.  So - not that I don't think Alex would like his piece of fame, but he is not going to have the very dubious honor of being in 50 shades, that's Charlie, and he didn't get dragged into it, he went willingly to the minivan mommy light...


----------



## cate1949

Bag can console herself with the knowledge that she gets to see Charlie in some pretty hot scenes - or so one would expect and ya never know - it could be a great film (unlikely but not impossible)

As for Alex - I just know he is doing Tarzan and here is PROOF (well - a hint maybe) Fares is going to be in a David Yates production and I am sure he was cast cause Yates wants to please his Tarzan (and of course he is a good actor) -


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fares is a great actor. I saw him in _Zero Dark Thirty_ and he may not have had many lines but he has a _very_ compelling screen presence. Darkly handsome and an interesting face that plays well on the big screen.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fares is a great actor. I saw him in _Zero Dark Thirty_ and he may not have had many lines but he has a _very_ compelling screen presence. Darkly handsome and an interesting face that plays well on the big screen.



I didn't really like Safe House or ZDT, except for the Fares parts.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time. Sounds like fun!
> 
> But, Bag, please that last statement ain't gonna fly. Alex didn't take the role, he probably wasn't even really offered it or in the running - but _Charlie_ did, knowing full well that the books (though they sold well) were a pile of shiz. So I think any of your rancour should be towards him, not Alex - who thankfully has nothingwhatsoever to do with this steaming pile o' shizz any longer.





scaredsquirrel said:


> I'm dying laughing.. Oh Bag, I love you but come ON...  Charlie took the role.  *Charlie*. Not Alex.  The latter probably never discussed it for a lot of reasons, not the least of which was his lack of interest, but your boy took it for potentially three movies.  Forget his beard, he's the one who very obviously wants to be the star.  And I like him, but I gotta call it like it iz.  I do not know what the heck he was thinking but someone wants to be famous, and there isn't much more to be said on that.  So - not that I don't think Alex would like his piece of fame, but he is not going to have the very dubious honor of being in 50 shades, that's Charlie, and he didn't get dragged into it, he went willingly to the minivan mommy light...





cate1949 said:


> Bag can console herself with the knowledge that she gets to see Charlie in some pretty hot scenes - or so one would expect and ya never know - it could be a great film (unlikely but not impossible)
> 
> As for Alex - I just know he is doing Tarzan and here is PROOF (well - a hint maybe) Fares is going to be in a David Yates production and I am sure he was cast cause Yates wants to please his Tarzan (and of course he is a good actor) -



Hey girls I know y'all pretty happy about this cup having passed you. I'd feel the same if it were the other way around. I too would point out the obvious but let's be real here. I'm sure they offered Alex the role and he didn't take it for some reason. And even if they haven't offered him the role his agent threw his name into the mix to be mentioned as casting choices so he apparently wanted him to be up for this kind of roles or to be considered. Alex would've been the exact same calibre as Charlie. He's known but not too known, he's pretty, did already explicit sex scenes and he's blond. And also dude will be playing TARZAN. Duh! He'll be running around in a loincloth, showing off his body too AND probably talking to monkeys or something. LOL. I'm not sure which is worse. 
Anyway, having taken this role Charlie can be assured lots of scenes from _Queer as Folk_ will be dragged up again including all those rimming jokes. I'm out.


----------



## cate1949

I must protest the loin cloth stereotype - the Tarzan of the books is a wealthy man who lives on a huge African estate - he does not wear loin cloth apparel.  He periodically (in the books) must save the world from all manner of evildoers - the "me tarzan"loin cloth stuff was a Hollywood stereotype unrelated to the actual books - although - admit it - AS in a loin cloth??  Suspect he'd look good.  But I am confident there will be no loin cloths.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

cate1949 said:


> I must protest the loin cloth stereotype - the Tarzan of the books is a wealthy man who lives on a huge African estate - he does not wear loin cloth apparel.  He periodically (in the books) must save the world from all manner of evildoers - the "me tarzan"loin cloth stuff was a Hollywood stereotype unrelated to the actual books - although - admit it - AS in a loin cloth??  Suspect he'd look good.  *But I am confident there will be no loin cloths*.



and the world is a sad place because of it.  

But yep, I'll take Tarzan over 50.   Monkeys > Masochists.  

No worries Bag, we'll just bleed this one dry for a while longer and then let it go.  And raise it again when they start hyperventilating around the movie release....


----------



## VampFan

cate1949 said:


> So - a-sussan is in Greece - the President  is in Sweden - where is Alex? Thought he might show up in NYC for fashion week and if he did he always gets lots of instagram pics - but none - so guess not.



According to twitter:

Michelle &#8207;@aheartenflamed 7m
99.9% sure I walked past alexander skarsgard today. #TIFF2013

If he's there, I'm sure there will be more speculation about him and Alicia Vikander who's at TIFF promoting Fifth Estate.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> According to twitter:
> 
> Michelle &#8207;@aheartenflamed 7m
> 99.9% sure I walked past alexander skarsgard today. #TIFF2013
> 
> If he's there, I'm sure there will be more speculation about him and Alicia Vikander who's at TIFF promoting Fifth Estate.



Stellan's film The Railway Man premieres tonight. So if he's actually there it could be to support both of them. Though of course, if he's there and spotted by a pap, the gossip will focus on AV.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Fresh off twitter:






"Just helping Alexander Skarsgard get on the ATV after an awesome day  #walking with the wounded."

-*NickyvonH *@ twitter


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> Fresh off twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just helping Alexander Skarsgard get on the ATV after an awesome day  #walking with the wounded."
> 
> -*NickyvonH *@ twitter



Soo, I guess he's not at TIFF? 

His hair looks shorter.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> Fresh off twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just helping Alexander Skarsgard get on the ATV after an awesome day  #walking with the wounded."
> 
> -*NickyvonH *@ twitter




That must be the new charity he's working with.
It is the charity that Prince Harry is involved with 

Link: https://www.facebook.com/walkingwiththewounded


----------



## cate1949

That is a UK charity -  Walking with the Wounded - but  they must have US branches - it is like our Wounded Warrior - but that is for sure a California pic - the palm tree in the background is a giveaway.  So it seems he participated?  Good for him.

I had doubts about the TIFF sighting - would be hard for him to avoid paps at such an event and I read somewhere else his management said he would not be at TIFF.   He must have a lot of dopplegangers cause he sure gets mistakenly sighted in a lot of places - one would think there would not be THAT many 6'4 blondes around.


----------



## cate1949

Thanks Topsy for providing that Facebook link - one very worthy organization and the stories were amazing and inspiring.  Glad to see AS involved with something so important.


----------



## Zola24

Kudos to Alex for getting involved with 'Walking with the Wounded'. These people need, and deserve, all the support they can get.

On a shallower note, I'm loving Alex's hair 

And on an even shallower note, and the only time I will mention it. A certain film, and book, has been getting quite a lot of press lately, and apparently charity shops are having trouble finding storage space for all the books they are receiving and have always found for every one they sell, they get another two donated!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> I must protest the loin cloth stereotype - the Tarzan of the books is a wealthy man who lives on a huge African estate - he does not wear loin cloth apparel.  He periodically (in the books) must save the world from all manner of evildoers - the "me tarzan"loin cloth stuff was a Hollywood stereotype unrelated to the actual books - although - admit it - AS in a loin cloth??  Suspect he'd look good.  But I am confident there will be no loin cloths.



I really need to read the books.



cate1949 said:


> That is a UK charity -  Walking with the Wounded - but  they must have US branches - it is like our Wounded Warrior - but that is for sure a California pic - the palm tree in the background is a giveaway.  So it seems he participated?  Good for him.
> 
> I had doubts about the TIFF sighting - would be hard for him to avoid paps at such an event and I read somewhere else his management said he would not be at TIFF.   He must have a lot of dopplegangers *cause he sure gets mistakenly sighted in a lot of places - one would think there would not be THAT many 6'4 blondes around.*



I admit I'm surprised by the number of mistaken ID tweets we get on Alex.



Zola24 said:


> Kudos to Alex for getting involved with 'Walking with the Wounded'. These people need, and deserve, all the support they can get.
> 
> On a shallower note, *I'm loving Alex's hair*
> 
> And on an even shallower note, and the only time I will mention it. A certain film, and book, has been getting quite a lot of press lately, and *apparently charity shops are having trouble finding storage space for all the books* they are receiving and have always found for every one they sell, they get another two donated!



It looks all nice and soft!

I'm wondering how many copies will be available at the big regional booksale we have in November. Weren't a lot last year, though there were a lot of Twilight books to be had.
Something tells me I'll be seeing more this year.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info., Red & Cate.
What a great cause!

Oldies but goodies from *TIFF 2011*:









"This Swedish God whose penis I&#8217;ve now seen  Signing my autograph. SKARSGARD! #Melancholia #TIFF #throwback thursday&#8230;
All smiles. And took photos with everyone who asked. Skarsgard rocks.&#8221;

-*tammyswanson**_3 *@ twitter

Great meme:





"There should be a naked Alexander Skarsgård lounging in every #IKEA.  
#everything I know about sweden I learned from IKEA."

-*colleendetroit* @ twitter

Semi-Alex related:

Stellan will be executive producing *German Autumn*, an English-language post-WWII drama:

http://variety.com/2013/film/news/s...-english-language-post-wwii-drama-1200600356/

According to this article, Megan is working on the script:

http://www.svd.se/kultur/paret-skarsgard-filmar-dagermanbok_8489104.svd


----------



## cate1949

Buckeye - the books are sort of boy adventure stories of the Victorian era - they have a political message and a "character development" message too.  If you saw the film made in '84 it is more faithful to the books - Tarzan is saved by his grandpa - a Brit Lord - and becomes deeply disillusioned by the modern world and retires with his Jane to a sumptuous estate/ranch in Africa after inheriting Grandpa's fortune and title.  The books are a critique of the colonial order but also a critique of African movements, hypocrisy and corruption so I expect we'll see a modern twist in that political message - Tarzan is sort of non-aligned with any movement or government but he is on the side of truth, justice, loyalty, preservation of the African environment and his animal and human friends.  He does however have a streak of vengeance in him - when his friends are threatened - he gets seriously even.  So I think the books are very adaptable to modern themes such as anti colonialism, over development, exploitation of the locals and the environment ,animal extinction with a lot of action adventure thrown in.   Kind of a Victorian era environmentalist James Bond/Indiana Jones.  He has a African sidekick who tends to get into trouble a lot necessitating rescues  and of course he must often save the world - or at least Africa - in book after book.  He is also this interesting mix of savage and civilized Victorian man of wealth.  So there may yet be a loin cloth moment - I recall he is not shy about nudity.  But there should also be Alex in Victorian garb splendor.   I read the books as a kid so memory may be failing me but I loved them.  There are things in the books that to us seem racist but for the time they were written they were actually pro-Africa and anti colonial - so those elements are easily eliminated and I think you can't impose modern sensibilities on stuff written at another time.

I'm laughing here thinking of all the critters AS would have to share the screen with - AS up close and personal with monkeys and apes plus the odd wrestle with lions and tigers thrown in.


----------



## MooCowmoo

cate1949 said:


> That is a UK charity -  Walking with the Wounded - but  they must have US branches - it is like our Wounded Warrior - but that is for sure a California pic -* the palm tree in the background is a giveaway*.  So it seems he participated?  Good for him.
> 
> I had doubts about the TIFF sighting - would be hard for him to avoid paps at such an event and I read somewhere else his management said he would not be at TIFF.   He must have a lot of dopplegangers cause he sure gets mistakenly sighted in a lot of places - one would think there would not be THAT many 6'4 blondes around.



I have been supporting this charity for a while now, along with Help for Heroes...I 've worked for various charity fundraising teams in the past and have to say that Servicemen all over the world need support more than ever right now, so I am so glad he has chosen to support such a worthwhile cause.

Also just to let you know, we do have palm trees in the UK, there is a huge one in the garden at the end of my road and we have 2 of the slow growing variety in our back garden....The UK is a lot warmer than people think and the Palm is widely spread in Cornwall as the weather is milder there too.....He probably is still in Cali but just wanted to clarify that we have Palms too

I would love for him to be planning an expedition with Harry......Maybe the Iceland trip was a trial run??? *strokes imaginary pondering beard*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> Buckeye - the books are sort of boy adventure stories of the Victorian era - they have a political message and a "character development" message too.  If you saw the film made in '84 it is more faithful to the books - Tarzan is saved by his grandpa - a Brit Lord - and becomes deeply disillusioned by the modern world and retires with his Jane to a sumptuous estate/ranch in Africa after inheriting Grandpa's fortune and title.  The books are a critique of the colonial order but also a critique of African movements, hypocrisy and corruption so I expect we'll see a modern twist in that political message - Tarzan is sort of non-aligned with any movement or government but he is on the side of truth, justice, loyalty, preservation of the African environment and his animal and human friends.  He does however have a streak of vengeance in him - when his friends are threatened - he gets seriously even.  So I think the books are very adaptable to modern themes such as anti colonialism, over development, exploitation of the locals and the environment ,animal extinction with a lot of action adventure thrown in.   Kind of a Victorian era environmentalist James Bond/Indiana Jones.  He has a African sidekick who tends to get into trouble a lot necessitating rescues  and of course he must often save the world - or at least Africa - in book after book.  He is also this interesting mix of savage and civilized Victorian man of wealth.  So there may yet be a loin cloth moment - I recall he is not shy about nudity.  But there should also be Alex in Victorian garb splendor.   I read the books as a kid so memory may be failing me but I loved them.  There are things in the books that to us seem racist but for the time they were written they were actually pro-Africa and anti colonial - so those elements are easily eliminated and I think you can't impose modern sensibilities on stuff written at another time.
> 
> I'm laughing here thinking of all the critters AS would have to share the screen with - AS up close and personal with monkeys and apes plus the odd wrestle with lions and tigers thrown in.



I think I tried to read them, along with Crusoe, back in the elementary school years. And for whatever reason didn't stick with them. Probably time for another try, with both.

I liked Greystoke, and I think that's more what they'd be going for in this movie, as opposed to the whole Weissmuller slightly campy vibe.



MooCowmoo said:


> I have been supporting this charity for a while now, along with Help for Heroes...I 've worked for various charity fundraising teams in the past and have to say that Servicemen all over the world need support more than ever right now, so I am so glad he has chosen to support such a worthwhile cause.
> 
> Also just to let you know, we do have palm trees in the UK, there is a huge one in the garden at the end of my road and we have 2 of the slow growing variety in our back garden....The UK is a lot warmer than people think and the Palm is widely spread in Cornwall as the weather is milder there too.....He probably is still in Cali but just wanted to clarify that we have Palms too
> 
> *I would love for him to be planning an expedition with Harry......Maybe the Iceland trip was a trial run??? **strokes imaginary pondering beard*



The idea of Alex and Harry partying and doing an expedition amuses me to no end.

But, I do wonder if he isn't going to be doing something, though not part of the Expedition teams: the Iceland trip, the fact that he's obviously kept up his workout routine even though though there's no role that requires it-until TB resumes. And that's not for several months.
Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## cate1949

you think he'd consider doing the south pole expedition?  That sounds like something he'd be up for -


----------



## brownsugarplum

Are we allowed to post naked pictures?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> you think he'd consider doing the south pole expedition?  That sounds like something he'd be up for -



We'll get more info on Monday:

"Confirmation has come in from Alexs peep  regarding the charity  Alexander is currently working with.  Were  thrilled to say this  charity is called WALKING WITH THE WOUNDED.  Its  a UK based charity  that raises funds to help wounded serviceman  and women find careers  post-injury.  They also conduct extreme  expeditions with wounded  servicemen to raise the charitys profile and  encourage donations. How cool is that??
 Sowere excited to start helping to spread the word about this awesome charity and the people involved.
On Monday Ill know more details and ASNs fundraising account with   them should be set up soon after.  I promise to get more goodies   prepared for raffles, auctions and giveaways in the name of Walking With   the Wounded."

http://askarsgard.com/?p=38017


----------



## FreeSpirit71

brownsugarplum said:


> Are we allowed to post naked pictures?



Well...that photo you posted is private. Its been posted and removed several times over the years. Its probably too late for you to remove it now but generally most posters try and avoid stuff that's been to be stolen.


----------



## brownsugarplum

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well...that photo you posted is private. Its been posted and removed several times over the years. Its probably too late for you to remove it now but generally most posters try and avoid stuff that's been to be stolen.


OOps! sorry guys. Found it on Tumblr. I did not know it is a personal photo. Maybe the Mods can take it off. Sorry.


----------



## brownsugarplum




----------



## FreeSpirit71

brownsugarplum said:


> OOps! sorry guys. Found it on Tumblr. I did not know it is a personal photo. Maybe the Mods can take it off. Sorry.



No probs hon . Looks like the Mods took care of it


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Harry in fight with Swedish vampire
EXCLUSIVE By RICHARD WHITE Published: 30 minutes ago


PRINCE Harry will fight a cold-blooded foe in a race to the South Pole &#8212; True Blood vampire Alexander Skarsgard.
The royal Army captain takes on the Swede actor in the Walking With the Wounded Allied Challenge, which....

You have to pay to read the rest of the article. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ace-against-True-Blood-vampire-Skarsgard.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Harry in fight with Swedish vampire
> EXCLUSIVE By RICHARD WHITE Published: 30 minutes ago
> 
> 
> PRINCE Harry will fight a cold-blooded foe in a race to the South Pole  True Blood vampire Alexander Skarsgard.
> The royal Army captain takes on the Swede actor in the Walking With the Wounded Allied Challenge, which....
> 
> You have to pay to read the rest of the article.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ace-against-True-Blood-vampire-Skarsgard.html



A lot of peeps (maybe me?  ) will go into meltdown over this. Michael at DListed...oh the articles that are going to come from him...  So much hot. I look forward to this - a great charity that will give us some magnificent eye candy and a ton of rogue-ish charm.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks Syd.

Here's a little more info:


Prince Harry will fight a cold-blooded foe in a race to the South Pole &#8212; True Blood vampire Alexander Skarsgård.

The royal Army captain takes on the Swede actor in the Walking With the Wounded Allied Challenge, which sees our serviceman compete with US troops and an Australian-Canadian team.
Skarsgard, 37, stars in the award-winning series True Blood. He was training with the US and Commonwealth teams for a challenge in Colorado, US &#8212; the preparation for November&#8217;s gruelling 208-mile trek.
Skarsgard grew up skiing and served in the Swedish military in an anti-terrorism unit in the Stockholm archipelago.
Apache pilot Harry, 28, will prepare for his polar expedition in a cold chamber for two days next week at Mira Ltd in Nuneaton, Warwicks.

http://www.trueblood-online.com/alexander-skarsgard-race-south-pole-britians-prince-harry/

^Free: I thought the same thing. He will be all over this info.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm rooting for the Australian-Canadian team, so I have another dog in the race...ay?  Do we have any other writers on the thread? I just finished a massive chapter of my fic...and I am so relieved..writer's block was killing me. Now I only have two big events to get through this week and then I'm having a mojito


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Im so excited for this. I cant wait for all the pictures!!!


----------



## cate1949

This is so great - I am so pleased that he is doing this - a very good charity that provides a lot of help for people who deserve better (IMHO) and a very exciting event as an extra bonus -The Telegraph has an article about the challenge with no mention of AS -  the south pole challenge features 3 teams of ex service people - some whom are blind or have amputations or burn injuries - a team from the UK and team from the US and a Commonwealth Team from Canada and Oz.  They'll spend two weeks trekking to the south pole in November.  So if it is a "contest" between P Harry and AS - and of course P Harry will be with the UK team - which team is AS going to join?  

I am so impressed - a trek to the South Pole is pretty serious business -  Alex certainly is an adventurer and after reading some of the stories of the team participants on the website for WWtW I was so impressed by those participants - what a great experience and what a great activity to support - can't wait to hear more.


----------



## ritergrl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm rooting for the Australian-Canadian team, so I have another dog in the race...ay?  Do we have any other writers on the thread? I just finished a massive chapter of my fic...and I am so relieved..writer's block was killing me. Now I only have two big events to get through this week and then I'm having a mojito



i write free - and i understand writers block. i also get when u have something pictured in your head and it bugs u until u get it on paper. i have scraps of paper everywhere with notes scribbled from time to time. 

and i wish they would make a video of the trek as an additional way to raise funds so we can see not only alex and harry but all those amazing soldiers trek to the pole 

and cate (i cant add your quote silly me) i agree with all u said - AMAZING activity to support!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ritergrl said:


> *i write free - and i understand writers block. i also get when u have something pictured in your head and it bugs u until u get it on paper. i have scraps of paper everywhere with notes scribbled from time to time. *
> 
> and i wish they would make a video of the trek as an additional way to raise funds so we can see not only alex and harry but all those amazing soldiers trek to the pole
> 
> and cate (i cant add your quote silly me) i agree with all u said - AMAZING activity to support!



That. Exactly what happened this past week. Didn't help that I had a mild case of the flu, and the haze was impenetrable. I could see it, but couldn't write it. Sorry, Off-topic.

The Celebitchy and Michael K articles are going to be fantastic from this challenge.


----------



## a_sussan

Now I'm back home again and have myself updated on the latest news.   Had a great vacation except the wasps and mosquitoes, but other than that it was great, sunny and hot.  Meet some great people at the hotel as well.


----------



## cate1949

welcome back!  Mosquitos are a problem - especially with the west nile disease - which temples did you go to see?


----------



## a_sussan

cate1949 said:


> welcome back!  Mosquitos are a problem - especially with the west nile disease - which temples did you go to see?



I was in Greece so there not so many temples, but I visited a monastery, some caves and the rest of my time I was either on the beach or in the pool :sunnies  and talking to a lot of Englishmen that stayed in the hotel, funny bunch of people. We meet at the pool bar every night and drank wine/beer. 

But just in case I was going to get bored (hahha...) I had a crossword magazine with me, and yes.. the one with Skarsgård on.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks Syd.
> 
> Here's a little more info:
> 
> 
> Prince Harry will fight a cold-blooded foe in a race to the South Pole &#8212; True Blood vampire Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> The royal Army captain takes on the Swede actor in the Walking With the Wounded Allied Challenge, which sees our serviceman compete with US troops and an Australian-Canadian team.
> Skarsgard, 37, stars in the award-winning series True Blood. He was training with the US and Commonwealth teams for a challenge in Colorado, US &#8212; the preparation for November&#8217;s gruelling 208-mile trek.
> *Skarsgard grew up skiing *and served in the Swedish military in an anti-terrorism unit in the Stockholm archipelago.
> Apache pilot Harry, 28, will prepare for his polar expedition in a cold chamber for two days next week at Mira Ltd in Nuneaton, Warwicks.
> 
> http://www.trueblood-online.com/alexander-skarsgard-race-south-pole-britians-prince-harry/
> 
> ^Free: I thought the same thing. He will be all over this info.



See, now I'm imagining all the partying was training for partying with Prince Hot Ginge and the actual workouts were training for the expedition.

Didn't he have to learn to ski for Beyond the Pole? Or am I misremembering?


----------



## RedTopsy

a-sussan welcome back. 
Right now  I´m being envious when I hear about other people´s vacations inspite of my own holiday recently   

It´s great to hear about Alex new charitywork and the challenge with Prince Harry.
It will be so fun to see the photos and maybe interviews and I hope there will be a film of some sort about the challenge.  

Now I´m off to watch "The East". 























 marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## truebloodster

BuckeyeChicago said:


> See, now I'm imagining all the partying was training for partying with Prince Hot Ginge and the actual workouts were training for the expedition.
> 
> *Didn't he have to learn to ski for Beyond the Pole? Or am I misremembering?*


Yes. He had never been on a pair of skis prior to filming beyond the pole. Something like the filming crew assumed since he is Swedish that he can ski.


----------



## a_sussan

truebloodster said:


> Yes. He had never been on a pair of skis prior to filming beyond the pole. Something like the filming crew assumed since he is Swedish that he can ski.



wow.. I didn't know that, I must say as a Sweden that is news to me, because we had in school, like "Field day" and in the winter we went skiing or skating and in the spring/autumn we went orientation or hiking. We usually went over the day or maybe two days if we were hiking. 

But I still don't go downhill, I can go cross country skiing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

truebloodster said:


> Yes. He had never been on a pair of skis prior to filming beyond the pole. Something like the filming crew assumed since he is Swedish that he can ski.



Finally went and looked for the interview: 

*"Q. The casting of Alex Skarsgard must have seemed like a coup?  Or at least it turned out that way for the film in America! Had you seen  True Blood or Generation Kill before you got him?*
*David L Williams:* No and No! We actually cast Alexander  on the back of an iceberg as we had already travelled out to Greenland  when we discovered our original Norwegians had fallen through due to a  clash of dates. I cast him because he had been voted Sweden&#8217;s sexiest  man for five years in a row and because I vaguely remembered him being  funny in _Zoolander_. But yes, undoubtedly a coup *although when we  got him onto the ice we discovered he had never been on skis before and  he was playing an Olympic skier! In the hurly burly of production we had  all just assumed as a Swedish man&#8230; so more improvising!"
*
http://www.indielondon.co.uk/DVD-Review/beyond-the-pole-david-l-williams-interview




a_sussan said:


> wow.. I didn't know that, I must say as a Sweden that is news to me, because we had in school, like "Field day" and in the winter we went skiing or skating and in the spring/autumn we went orientation or hiking. We usually went over the day or maybe two days if we were hiking.
> 
> But I still don't go downhill, I can go cross country skiing.



I think he's mentioned in earlier interviews, in regards to his military service, that he really is a city boy. He's also mentioned spending summers, or at least part of them at the family cabin, so he definitely got away from the city as a child. And he knows how to sail and swim. But how much of that was learned later, and did he actually do any hiking or climbing or that sort more intense physical activity when he was younger? I have no idea.

I think, good cause that is aside, this is another challenge for him, something different and interesting. Even if it's not the entire trek.


----------



## a_sussan

I absolut hold a thumb or more if  he goes a grejat huge nature tur


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> I absolut hold a thumb or more if  he goes a grejat huge nature tur



Say what now? Girl, put down the drink and back away from the keyboard.


----------



## Santress

^hehe. I'll try and make the Mojitos a little less strong next time.

Fan pic hot off instagram:





"Just bumped into Eric Northman #trueblood #alexander."

-*bolo_beens* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

Looking great in Tribeca today (September 8, 2013).
What a nice present.  Thanks, Alex.




















(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^hehe. I'll try and make the Mojitos a little less strong next time.
> 
> Fan pic hot off instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just bumped into Eric Northman #trueblood #alexander."
> 
> -*bolo_beens* @ instagr.am



Remember when Alex had an shirt in a similar aqua color? That looked really good on him? Whatever happened to that shirt?

And Santress, should I be singing Happy Birthday to you?


----------



## cate1949

this man gets around - so now he is in NYC?  we had glorious weather and I spent my last day  lounging around the pool surfing online - so - Damien West from The Wire is the celebrity mentor for Team Canada/Australia - I guess that leaves the US for Alex.  It seems he was in Colorado for that ATV pic - which still leaves that tree unexplained - he was allegedly there to work out with the US and Commonwealth teams.  They start this seriously rugged adventure 11/18 leaving from South Africa.  It is not clear to me from The Sun article if he is actually going on the trek - I think we have to wait for confirmation of that.  But if he is the leave date from SA works well with filming The Giver as I read it starts filming in SA beginning of October and they will be there for 6 weeks.

The good news - they will have a web site with LIVE CAMERA feeds from the trek.  So if he is actually doing the trek - we do get to see him.  Since they will be there for about a month - this would be very good news otherwise we would have a month long drought of no AS pics.  Again - the caveat is that it was not clear to me that he is actually going on the trek although Damien West and Prince Harry are confirmed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Birthday Santress


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Looking great in Tribeca today (September 8, 2013).
> What a nice present.  Thanks, Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio.com*)



Thanks, Santress. CK show is Thursday, so we might get more pics of him this week in NY.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> ]Remember when Alex had an shirt in a similar aqua color?[/B] That looked really good on him? Whatever happened to that shirt?
> 
> *And Santress, should I be singing Happy Birthday to you*?



I remember that shirt. It's probably buried in the back of some closet. We might see it a couple of years from now when he digs it out.

Santress, I second Birthday greetings if you're celebrating. Thank you so much for all you do.:urock:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> this man gets around - so now he is in NYC?  we had glorious weather and I spent my last day  lounging around the pool surfing online - so - Damien West from The Wire is the celebrity mentor for Team Canada/Australia - I guess that leaves the US for Alex.  It seems he was in Colorado for that ATV pic - which still leaves that tree unexplained - he was allegedly there to work out with the US and Commonwealth teams.  They start this seriously rugged adventure 11/18 leaving from South Africa.  It is not clear to me from The Sun article if he is actually going on the trek - I think we have to wait for confirmation of that.  But if he is the leave date from SA works well with filming The Giver as I read it starts filming in SA beginning of October and they will be there for 6 weeks.
> 
> The good news - they will have a web site with LIVE CAMERA feeds from the trek.  So if he is actually doing the trek - we do get to see him.  Since they will be there for about a month - this would be very good news otherwise we would have a month long drought of no AS pics.  Again - the caveat is that it was not clear to me that he is actually going on the trek although Damien West and Prince Harry are confirmed.



That pic is confusing in light that there was a tweet from Saturday that he was in the Denver area. Which doesn't mean he couldn't have changed locales in between pic and tweet.
The only two things for certain now is that he is involved in the charity and that he's in NYC. Or was in NYC at the time those photos were taken.
Supposedly more info coming tomorrow.


----------



## cate1949

He definitely was in Colorado - in the pic he has an H&H shirt on - they are sponsors of the trek and the teams are in CO for training.   So LA then a couple days in CO then in NY - he moves around for sure!  Not just physically but socially too - one day he is with injured warriors the next with the glitterati in NYC Fashion Week.  I'd get dizzy.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Ladies!

Yep, I'm a Virgo like Alex.





Here are some birthday Mojitos.  I went a little lighter on the rum...





except for this one --->*MINE*.


----------



## Santress

MQ/Tagged from today in NYC (September 8, 2013) courtesy of our favorite blogger:

















(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged:




















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy Birthday Santress!  To the queen of all Alex pics - may you have as many mojitos and fabulous Instagram finds in your future as you like and thank you for keeping us so well informed...


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Happy Birthday Santress!

As always thank you for the pics!!


----------



## brownsugarplum

Happy Birthday Santress. Thanks for all the pictures. Xx


----------



## cate1949

happy birthday!


----------



## Zola24

Hi Santress, sorry I'm late. It took me ages to sort my pc out as it kept saying I couldn't log on as tpf was an unauthorised web site!

I hope you had a perfect day and have as much happiness in the coming year as you have given all of us


----------



## Zola24

Right, now my brain is slightly more in gear  I just want to say tku for all the info, and the humour 

Welcome back sussan  I'm glad you had such an enjoyable holiday.

Oh the aqua shirt  once seen never forgotten 

Alex's involvement in 'Walk with the Wounded'  I am just so proud of him for getting involved with such a deserving charity 

I also wonder if The Sun, which hasn't got a great reputation, and makes the Daily Fail look like Reuters, just broke the story a bit early. As long as the charity receives more publicity and funds, it's all good.

Have a great week &#9829;x


----------



## MooCowmoo

Happy belated birthday Santress, thank you for all the awesome that you bring to the thread :urock:


----------



## a_sussan

*Happy Birthday Santress!!!*  



















And I shouldn't drink and type.. lol... !


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Ladies!

Fan pics from last night (September 8, 2013):





"Vamp life last night, humble dude!

#respect #True Blood BR #True Blood #VAMPS #Vamp Life #Alexander Skarsgard #NYFW #NYC.&#8221;

-*kupkix* @ twitter





"Why not? Selfie With #Alexander Skarsgard at @opening ceremony after party #nyfw."

-*dvalinskiy *@ instagr.am


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Santress!

Thank you for all the amazing photos and stuff you bring here to us.

I send you some flowers and a typical swedish birthday cake. "Prinsesstårta" (Princess cake).
You can choose the color you like.


----------



## Santress

Thank you, Red!
I can't decide on the cakes.
They're both so pretty.
We'll have to eat them both.

More *What Maisie Knew* promo stills:




















(Source:  *WhatMaisieKnewUK* Facebook)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *WhatMaisieKnewUK* Facebook)


----------



## Santress

Fresh off instagram today (September 9, 2013):





"Alex Skarsgard and me!! Omg did this just happen?! This is why I love New York City!!!

-*musical_tide* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Waiting to hear more on Alexander&#8217;s new  charity, Walking With the Wounded, however management just informed me  the press release, scheduled for today, won&#8217;t be out till tomorrow 
-Jenna

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/60788204361/waiting-to-hear-more-on-alexanders-new-charity


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. 
Looks like he's at the *US Open* today (September 9, 2013) with Henry Alex Rubin:





(Source: * EUDeporte* twitter via *Naitzabeth* twitter)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> Looks like he's at the *US Open* today (September 9, 2013) with Henry Alex Rubin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * EUDeporte* twitter via *Naitzabeth* twitter)



And Jessica Alba and that looks like Amanda S.

I knew I should have been watching the match instead of purging paperwork.


----------



## Santress

Taking a pic for Jessica Alba and her friends:





(Source:  *Getty*)

More:














(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Taking a pic for Jessica Alba and her friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Getty*)
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)



Jessica's friend, directly on her right, looks like she's seriously fangirling.

And Alex, take note of of the hair of the man a couple of rows in front of you, in the blue oxford shirt, please make sure you don't go overboard with the sweepback like that. Thank you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's Australian director Baz Lurhmann in the front with the silver hair, next to the little girl in red and white. He needs to ease up on whatever he's started doing to his face. 

I also recognise the guy with the cap, and striped top, scruffy face but can't put a name to him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alexander Skarsgård at The Moet & Chandon Suite At The 2013 US Open in NYC.







*Source:* thebeautyofsolitude


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Fan pic:





(Source:   *kfehrenbaker* twitter)

Alex & Baz at the  *The Moet & Chandon Suite* at the *US Open* (HQ):








(Source: * Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Petition for Baz to direct an all-singing, all-dancing episode of _True Blood_ in Season 7, a'la _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_?

No? Ok. Just kidding   Besides he's deeply involved in his current project - bringing _"Strictly Ballroom"_ to the musical stage here in Oz, before hopefully taking it to Broadway.


----------



## Santress

More from JJ:


























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## cate1949

LOL - he sure does not knock himself out when it comes to dressing - the Open is a bit more dressy than that scruffy T shirt!

Baz looks botoxed!  I am waiting for him to do a film on the Battle of Long Tan - think he is the only one who could do it right.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> LOL - he sure does not knock himself out when it comes to dressing - the Open is a bit more dressy than that scruffy T shirt!
> 
> Baz looks botoxed!  I am waiting for him to do a film on the Battle of Long Tan - think he is the only one who could do it right.



Don't know about the dress code - did you see what Leo DCap had on? He was dressed more but looked like his last shower was two days ago.  Alex looked showered and pretty cool to moi'. And the t-shirt actually looked like a good quality one.

Baz has definitely had some work done.  But I wouldn't count on Baz with films right now. As per my earlier post he's deep in with_ 'Strictly Ballroom_' at the moment, and has been flirting with retirement, as has been quoted in our press in several interviews he's given here.


----------



## Santress

Agree, freshly showered ASkars rocking a clean tee looks like a million bucks.  Leo not so much.

Cute shot from instagram:





(Source: * timothyrowens* @ instagr.am

Creeper stealth shot:





(Source:  *ChristopherRenz* @ twitter)

At an after party:





"The craziness going on in this place Alexander, Clement and Kevin #lebaron #nyfw #afterparty #nyc #alexanderskarsgard #clementchabernaud #love."

-l*oveski__* @ instagr.am

HQs:











(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the great pics ladies - fun to celeb spot.  That's Karolina Kurkova, the model, and her husband behind them in one shot.  And is the guy in the white jacket Randy Jackson from Idol? Such a random selection. Justin Long looks a little underdressed in my book - I don't get Amanda and him at all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the great pics ladies - fun to celeb spot.  That's Karolina Kurkova, the model, and her husband behind them in one shot.  And is the guy in the white jacket Randy Jackson from Idol? Such a random selection. Justin Long looks a little underdressed in my book - I don't get Amanda and him at all.



Yup, that dawg is Randy Jackson. Nicely spotted SS,


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all the new pics, nice to see Alex looking relaxed, and he sure looks fresh.


----------



## RedTopsy

Nice to see new pics of Alex and he looks so hot. 
He has been putting on some nice muscles. 
I´m hoping to hear more about the charitychallenge soon.
It´s exciting.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

lol how many girls are in the pic behind Alex in the afterparty pic?? 

His chest/arms looks a lot bigger as well. All those work-outs at the outdoor gym in swedish paid off.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just finished watching The East ( a care package arrived from my father-in-law with TE, Disconnect & WMK). We just rewatched The Sound of My Voice last week. Have to say Brit & Zal have a definitive style of their own. It had some faults but overall I thought it was really good. Alex acquitted himself really well and I thought they achieved their goal of making the audience question who exactly was the real terrorist.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's Australian director Baz Lurhmann in the front with the silver hair, next to the little girl in red and white. He needs to ease up on whatever he's started doing to his face.
> 
> *I also recognise the guy with the cap, and striped top, scruffy face but can't put a name to him.*



Same here.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the great pics ladies - fun to celeb spot.  That's Karolina Kurkova, the model, and her husband behind them in one shot.  And is the guy in the white jacket Randy Jackson from Idol? Such a random selection. *Justin Long looks a little underdressed in my book - I don't get Amanda and him at all.*



He's still an upgrade from her relationship with the dbag Dominic Whatshisface.

And Celebitchy has picked up on the possible trek to the South Pole, though it's nothing but a rehash of the Sun article:

http://www.celebitchy.com/321454/al...arrys_208-mile_walking_with_the_wounded_trek/


----------



## Santress

At the *TOMMY SALEH (NYCULT), LE BARON, & ABSOLUT VODKA Present NEW YORK NEW YORK Celebration* for New York Fashion Week (September 9, 2013).











(Source: * BFAnyc*)


----------



## Santress

From twitter, info. on Alex's Walking With the Wounded training:

*TEAM US TRAINING IN LA WITH ALEXANDER SKARSGARD*

by Ivan Castro














Hello Everyone! Team US has just returned from a quick weekend of training in Sunny California. I can&#8217;t believe that Summer 2013 has already ended, meaning our journey to the South Pole is just around the corner. There is still so much work to be done.

I arrived in beautiful California on 31 August 2013. As soon as I arrived I could feel the dry heat of 85°F (30°C ) greet me as I got off the plane. Along with the heat, Inge, our favorite Norwegian, was at LAX to greet me.

I knew Inge was in charge of our weekend training plan, and since you never know what to expect, I played it safe and went to bed early&#8230; well, early by Pacific Standard Time. My body clock and thoughts were still on Eastern Standard Time.

I knew my family was at home, fast asleep as they were three hours ahead.

I miss reading to my little one at night. I have most of those children&#8217;s books memorized by now, but every once in a while a new one creeps into the collection and I find myself having to imagine a new story line.

One day my little one will realise that I can&#8217;t actually see the words&#8230; I often wonder how that conversation will go. That will be a complex tale to tell, but for now, I find comfort in simpler stories, such as &#8220;Not the Hippopotamus&#8221; and &#8220;Duck and Goose: Goose needs a hug.&#8221;

The next morning Inge and I welcomed Margaux to LA with a 2.5 hour long workout at a local gym. Mark and Therese missed out on the fun. They arrived that afternoon.

On 2 September 2013, Team US departed the hotel, stocked with trail mix and water as we headed up to Malibu. My team was great with their descriptions of the scenic drive up the pacific highway as I imagined the wide depth of view of the Pacific Ocean.

We arrived in Malibu at a beautiful horse ranch, owned by Inge&#8217;s friend Klaus. It was at this ranch we met for the first time the newest, and final, addition to WWTW Team US; actor Alexander Skarsgard.

What a great complement to our team! I am even more confident that we have a winning combination now.

That morning we all sat for breakfast and then embarked on a four hour hike up some California switchbacks. Alex immediately connected with each and every member on the team during the hike. On our way back, we accidently trespassed onto Klaus&#8217; neighbor&#8217;s property. He seemed a bit upset&#8230; we did our best to reason with him, but got nowhere&#8230; so Mark threw out the typical excuse&#8230; &#8221;The blind guy was leading the hike!&#8221; Blame it on the blind guy. I always have to take the fall, however, if I&#8217;m honest, I never did like those no trespassing signs.

It must have worked, as we managed to leave the property unscathed!!! However, no shortcuts for Team US&#8230;. we had strict orders to retreat in the direction we came.

This day, 2 September 2013, was special to me, as it marked my 7th year of my alive date. It has been 7 years since that day in Yousifiyah, Iraq, when I was on the rooftop and struck by two 82 mm Mortar rounds that killed two men in my unit and left me severely injured. This anniversary date was a roller coaster ride of emotions and thoughts. I could not stop thinking about Sgt Ralph Porras and PFC Justin Dreese.

I think of Ralph and his family that he left behind. My thoughts were of Justin and his family. I wondered how they are coping with this date.

I thought about everything that has happened in the last 7 years, the good, the bad, the heartaches and pain. I thought of all the things I have been able to achieve and overcome&#8230;but then I am stopped by dark emotions of what the next seven years will be like, living as a blind man.

How much more darkness can be endured?

What struggles and difficulties will I encounter?

And, most importantly, will I continue to remain mentally strong as I take on each of these struggles?

I thought about that day on the roof top&#8230;. what could have or should have happened that would have changed the outcome of those two men? Where would I be right now if I wasn&#8217;t blind? I have a constant wonder on the purpose of my life and why I was spared that day? As with anyone who has survived a tragedy, it is a struggle not to succumb to survivor&#8217;s guilt but find a way to honor those lives lost by finding a way to move forward, always carrying their memories etched in our hearts.

Finally, the day passed and it was 3 September and Team US moved forward and yet another hike. This time we had our eyes opened for No Trespass signs.

The temperature was quite hot! I am sure this is a phrase that will NOT be uttered in a few months. After our hike, we had lunch, we all did one or two interviews as well as core exercises led by Inge.

He wanted to make sure we had a full body work out before heading off to the airport.

A mere seven hours later I arrived back in NC. It was good to be home, even if only for a few days.

This past weekend in LA was a great experience for Team U.S. It gave us another chance to bond and continue to experience and gain knowledge in each others strengths and weaknesses. I always appreciated my team coming together and acting as my guide during these training sessions.

In closing, I believe the US team is shaping up nicely! We are dynamic. We all bring certain strength that makes it quite unique.

Now that we have Alex to complete our team I am confident we are on our way. Alex is genuine, easy to talk to, and displayed his willingness to be a team player. He&#8217;s not afraid to get his hands dirty and was eager to train in order to be an asset&#8230; and an asset he will be as he is in excellent physical condition!

Next up, Norway. I am looking forward to meeting up with all the teams!

(Source:  *walkingwiththewounded.org.uk* via *supportthewalk* twitter)

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...m-us-training-in-la-with-alexander-skarsgard/

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/377446152464908288


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*, looks like Alex might be doing this trip after all, that would be nice and quite an adventure for all of the crew.  And he sure looks nice. Holding thumbs that he do this walk.

And nice pics over all, thanks!! He sure looks yummie


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the story Santress - I have great admiration for those who have the perseverance to commit to activities like this when they have already had to conquer so much in their own lives.  Nice to get a full picture of what they are training for, and, literally, see them in action.  and how typical that the neighbor was a d*ck, that was a funny response.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Yeah, I was surprised about the neighbor copping an attitude too considering what a good cause they are supporting.

Pics of Alex training courtesy of _survivalist_ Inge Solheim:








 Another hike in Malibu. Very warm today day. Thereze, Mark, Ivan and Alexander. (Tweeted/Uploaded 09/03/12)

)Sources:*  ingesolheim *twitter & instagram)








 "US South Pole team training in Malibu. (Uploaded 09/02/13)

(Source: * ingesolheim *@ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Nice pics! Love it, thank you *Santress. *


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> He's still an upgrade from her relationship with the dbag Dominic Whatshisface.
> 
> *And Celebitchy has picked up on the possible trek to the South Pole, though it's nothing but a rehash of the Sun article:*
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/321454/al...arrys_208-mile_walking_with_the_wounded_trek/



Lainey's linked the Celebitchy article in Smutty Tingles with the caption:
      Vampire Eric plus Prince Harry equals put your hand down your pants.

Still waiting for Michael D's reaction. 

*Santress*, thanks for all the pics from last night and the WWP story and pictures. I'm interested in how it came about that he became a member of the US team. Looking forward to the documentary on the South Pole trek.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the story Santress - I have great admiration for those who have the perseverance to commit to activities like this when they have already had to conquer so much in their own lives.  Nice to get a full picture of what they are training for, and, literally, see them in action. * and how typical that the neighbor was a d*ck, that was a funny response.*



It was. 

Though reading Ivan's story, especially about memorizing the children's stories for his kids, well, I'm sure that's just dust in my eye there.  



VampFan said:


> Lainey's linked the Celebitchy article in Smutty Tingles with the caption:
> Vampire Eric plus Prince Harry equals put your hand down your pants.
> 
> Still waiting for Michael D's reaction.
> 
> *Santress*, thanks for all the pics from last night and the WWP story and pictures. *I'm interested in how it came about that he became a member of the US team.* Looking forward to the documentary on the South Pole trek.




I am too.

I'm glad that in this case he's not just lending his name, he's literally walking the walk.


----------



## Santress

yw, ladies!

Pics from Alex's Malibu training (September 2013):

















(Source: *walkingwiththewounded.org.uk*)

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...m-us-training-in-la-with-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Skarsgard of 'True Blood' to race Prince Harry to pole*

         Maria Puente, USA TODAY      4:11 p.m. EDT September 10, 2013
* Alexander Skarsgard, famous for playing a vampire, is aiming to become a polar adventurer.*


And a vampire shall lead them.
Well, to be fair, Alexander Skarsgard is not a vampire, he just plays one on TV, in HBO's _True Blood_.
But the Swedish-born actor, who plays Norse vampire Eric Northman in _Blood_,  has joined the American team racing against Prince Harry's British team  and British actor Dominic West's Canadian/Australian team in a grueling  trek to the South Pole this winter to showcase wounded veterans....
"I'm honored to be working and training alongside these soldiers to  raise money and awareness for this very worthy cause," Skarsgard said in  a statement issued by Walking With The Wounded.
The U.S. team was  thrilled to get him. "He is a great asset and has bonded really well  with all the team members during training," added the U.S. team's polar  guide, Inge Solheim...


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...d-to-race-prince-harry-to-south-pole/2794457/

ETA: I notice in the pics from last weekend's training he's wearing a Nike cap, not the P. cap. For some reason I was hoping that cap would make it all the way to the Pole.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> yw, ladies!
> 
> Pics from Alex's Malibu training (September 2013):
> 
> (Source: *walkingwiththewounded.org.uk*)



Thank you very much for all the info and photos 




VampFan said:


> Lainey's linked the Celebitchy article in Smutty Tingles with the caption:
> Vampire Eric plus Prince Harry equals put your hand down your pants.
> 
> Still waiting for Michael D's reaction.
> 
> Santress, thanks for all the pics from last night and the WWP story and pictures.* I'm* *interested in how it came about that he became a member of the US team.* Looking forward to the documentary on the South Pole trek.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> It was.
> 
> Though reading Ivan's story, especially about memorizing the children's stories for his kids, well, I'm sure that's just dust in my eye there.
> 
> I am too.
> 
> I'm glad that in this case he's not just lending his name, he's literally walking the walk.



I'm not sure about the team reps but as there are 3 celebs and 3 teams, Harry must be with the UK, Dominic (British) can rep the Commonwealth, which leaves Alex with the US which is where he became more famous and has a house. Well that's my reasoning 

I am also immensely proud of all three of them as it is very easy to give speeches and sign a few cheques but a trek to the South Pole requires real commitment. However this is nothing compared to the bravery of all the services and I will be forever grateful to them. Hopefully the donations raised will be similarly immense.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos and an even better story to accompany it . Really inspirational, and not just because Alex is part of it.

Hmm..wonder where all the dissenting voices are about his supposed lack of charity work?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Skarsgard of 'True Blood' to race Prince Harry to pole*
> 
> Maria Puente, USA TODAY      4:11 p.m. EDT September 10, 2013
> * Alexander Skarsgard, famous for playing a vampire, is aiming to become a polar adventurer.*
> 
> 
> And a vampire shall lead them.
> Well, to be fair, Alexander Skarsgard is not a vampire, he just plays one on TV, in HBO's _True Blood_.
> But the Swedish-born actor, who plays Norse vampire Eric Northman in _Blood_,  has joined the American team racing against Prince Harry's British team  and British actor Dominic West's Canadian/Australian team in a grueling  trek to the South Pole this winter to showcase wounded veterans....
> "I'm honored to be working and training alongside these soldiers to  raise money and awareness for this very worthy cause," Skarsgard said in  a statement issued by Walking With The Wounded.
> The U.S. team was  thrilled to get him. "He is a great asset and has bonded really well  with all the team members during training," added the U.S. team's polar  guide, Inge Solheim...
> 
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...d-to-race-prince-harry-to-south-pole/2794457/



Well, this explains the trip to Iceland.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photos and an even better story to accompany it . Really inspirational, and not just because Alex is part of it.
> 
> Hmm..*wonder where all the dissenting voices are about his supposed lack of charity work?*
> 
> :tumbleweed:



I was wondering the same thing. This is a a major involvement on his part.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you very much for all the info and photos
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the team reps but as there are 3 celebs and 3 teams, Harry must be with the UK, *Dominic (British) can rep the Commonwealth, which leaves Alex with the US which is where he became more famous and has a house. Well that's my reasoning *
> 
> I am also immensely proud of all three of them as it is very easy to give speeches and sign a few cheques but a trek to the South Pole requires real commitment. However this is nothing compared to the bravery of all the services and I will be forever grateful to them. Hopefully the donations raised will be similarly immense.



Since Dominic is repping the Australian/Canadian team, though he's British, why not have a Swede rep the US?  Though maybe they didn't initially realize the actor who's played a real life US Marine, a fictional US Marine (former) and a fictional US Naval officer is not, in fact, American.

I'm wondering why they couldn't find an Australian or Canadian to rep the Commonwealth. What about Hugh Jackman from Australia. Or Taylor Kitsch from Canada? Or Justin Bieber? 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photos and an even better story to accompany it. Really inspirational, and not just because Alex is part of it.
> 
> *Hmm..wonder where all the dissenting voices are about his supposed lack of charity work?
> *
> :tumbleweed:



He's not doing this out of the goodness of his heart, he's doing it so he can party with Prince Hot Ginge!


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photos and an even better story to accompany it . Really inspirational, and not just because Alex is part of it.
> 
> Hmm..wonder where all the dissenting voices are about his supposed lack of charity work?
> 
> :tumbleweed:


I was wondering the same thing. Well they can all put a sock in it now.  I'm really excited about this race.
Such a cool experience all around.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's a series! 

*Twofour to film Harry's South Pole Heroes for ITV and NBC*



> Twofour has been commissioned to produce a two-part ITV series charting Prince Harry and service men and women as they take on the challenge racing 335km to the South Pole.
> 
> Against the backdrop of Antarctica, Harry&#8217;s South Pole Heroes will discover the inspiring stories of wounded servicemen and women from across the world.
> 
> Twofour will capture three groups competing in the Walking With The Wounded-organised South Pole Allied Challenge 2013, from the UK, the US and the Commonwealth, with a particular focus on the UK team, spearheaded by Prince Harry. The race follows a series of increasingly challenging expeditions undertaken by wounded service men and women, fronted by Prince Harry.
> 
> The executive team behind ITV hit Harry&#8217;s Mountain Heroes will produce the documentary. Twofour&#8217;s Bridget Sneyd and Melanie Leach will executive produce and producer/director Alexis Girardet will capture the adventure. The series was commissioned by Katy Thorogood.
> 
> In addition to the two-part series for ITV, Twofour has signed a deal with NBC to produce a special for US broadcasting. Alongside highlights from the ITV series, the US film will include exclusively shot material of the US team.
> 
> The UK team taking part in the South Pole Allied Challenge will include double leg amputee Duncan Slater, who believes limitations are only in the mind, arm amputee Ibrar Ali MC, a member of the Yorkshire Regiment, who walks in memory of two colleagues killed in action, left leg amputee Kate Philp, the first British woman to lose a limb on the frontline and right leg amputee Guy Disney, taking on a second pole after joining Walking With The Wounded and Prince Harry in the Arctic in 2011.
> 
> Expedition training is underway with the team set to arrive on the continent in November.
> 
> Speaking at the launch of the South Pole Allied Challenge 2013, Prince Harry said: &#8220;&#8230;these men and women have given their all in the cause of freedom, in our cause, and that they should once again step into the breach, this time facing down the extreme physical and mental challenges of trekking to the south pole, just underlines their remarkable qualities.&#8221;
> 
> Melanie Leach, Twofour&#8217;s MD, said: &#8220;The teams&#8217; bravery, ambition and outright determination to be the first to reach the pole guarantees this will be a unique and compelling series.&#8221;
> 
> Both the US and ITV productions will air in 2014.



*Source: *http://www.televisual.com/news-deta...uth-Pole-Heroes-for-ITV-and-NBC_nid-3191.html


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

^^Yes!! Ive seen some docs on Harry and his charity work, he has a good tv personality. I cant wait for this. 

ps: do they have to make a pit stop in Oz to get to the South pole???


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> ^^Yes!! Ive seen some docs on Harry and his charity work, he has a good tv personality. I cant wait for this.
> 
> ps: do they have to make a pit stop in Oz to get to the South pole???



Depends Syd. A friend of mine from Alaska did a stint on McMurdo Base Station (ie the US base) and the jump off points in this neck of the woods tend to be New Zealand with the last stop being from Oz - they have a facility down in Tasmania.

*Note*: They could also jump-off from Chile. Depends which route they take to the Pole.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> ^^Yes!! Ive seen some docs on Harry and his charity work, he has a good tv personality. I cant wait for this.
> 
> ps: do they have to make a pit stop in Oz to get to the South pole???




Sorry, but according to the maps on the site, they'll be leaving from Cape Town.

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/v...af7da05a254e9a74&extent=-180,-90,180,-35.7762


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow. That's not really a common way to do it!  I think Chile and Oz are closer, but hey.....ok.  It's going to be harder for them. Not many base stations on that route - I guess that increases the toughness of the challenge.

There is one UK Base station on that side, if they get into trouble, and a couple of others on the coast as they enter.

*Note:* From the Swedish perspective, they will pass the Valkyrie Dome on the way.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Aw dam it thanks for shattering my dreams BC! There is always the trip home??


----------



## VampFan

Michael K has finally chimed in with his Night Crumbs:

BROKEBACK POLE: ASkars and Prince Hot Ginge are going to race to the South Pole together for charity. F*ck the penguin who gets to watch ASkars and Prince Hot Ginge cuddle and do vodka shots off of each other&#8217;s nipples to stay warm &#8211; Celebitchy

http://dlisted.com/2013/09/10/night-crumbs-10/

I expected more. I guess we'll have to wait until they actually get started.


----------



## cate1949

There is a video on you tube of the event in the UK which kicked this all off - no AS but P Harry.  From what was said on the video they will leave SA about 11/18 and not return until 12/23.  

I would love to know how he got involved with this and why he decided to do it.

In the video they make  it   clear that this is going to be a very grueling event especially because of the sensory deprivation.  I have to admit the sensory deprivation is what  sounds intimidating to me.

It just goes to show that we really do not know what he is up to and what his future plans are - this is for certain not something anyone would have predicted.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wow. That's not really a common way to do it!  I think *Chile and Oz are closer, but hey*.....ok.  It's going to be harder for them. Not many base stations on that route - I guess that increases the *toughness of the challenge.
> *
> There is one UK Base station on that side, if they get into trouble.



Chile, OZ, NZ, but I do wonder if making it harder is part of the challenge. Or fun, depending on how you view these things. 

I'm glad about the documentaries. Not just because we'll get to see Alex, though for the actual trek it's not like we'll much of him except of what's peeking out from all the outerwear, but it'll be a reminder of hard this sort of trek actually is.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> There is a video on you tube of the event in the UK which kicked this all off - no AS but P Harry.  From what was said on the video they will leave SA about 11/18 and not return until 12/23.
> 
> I would love to know how he got involved with this and why he decided to do it.
> 
> In the video they make  it   clear that this is going to be a very grueling event especially because of the sensory deprivation.  I have to admit the sensory deprivation is what  sounds intimidating to me.
> 
> It just goes to show that we really do not know what he is up to and what his future plans are - this is for certain not something anyone would have predicted.



Sensory deprivation is a very real thing. My guy friend who was at McMurdo base station for a full year (before leaving then coming back) said that the most obvious things are lack of smell, and sights plus a_ real _silence when you first get there. There are a million shades of white. After a while you can see them all and smell different things, but it takes getting used to.

I was a firsthand witness to what not doing the psych counselling/detox from your time there can do. They are supposed to go to NZ first to ease back into society, ie get used to carrying wallets again, looking out for traffic, getting used to noise, getting used to large groups of people.

He felt ok. Came straight to Australia to see me, despite me telling him not to - and had a nervous breakdown in the middle of Sydney city. Too much noise - too much everything. I actually experienced it on a smaller scale when we got back from working in Samoa..shopping centres, fluorescent lights, crowds etc.

Anyhow I digress. I'm sure these guys will have peeps looking out for them and their stint is _a lot_ shorter so the psych detox will still happen but I shouldn't think it anywhere as serious as long term Pole peeps.


----------



## cate1949

the route was chosen because they will be walking across some plateau - relatively flat  route to the actual pole. They will be pulling sleds with their supplies so I guess that is why a flatter route was important.  There will be a medical team that catches up with them every few days to make sure everyone is okay.  Or so they said on the video.  The video is over an hour long so I did not watch it all.  What rather astonished me was the trek guide talked about how they would walk anywhere from 12 to 18 hours each day.  And that there water supply is melted snow.  The guide described their day - setting up and breaking camp, walking in very strong wind and cold, then melting their snow for water and getting their nutrition and some sleep.  Same routine every day. LOL - so AS will have no beer for a month!  Ivan Castro is clearly the spokesperson for the US team and there was friendly rivalry about who would win - Ivan started it off by telling Prince Harry the Americans would be waiting for the Brits when they got to the Pole - so of course P Harry got into it too by saying they'd have cold brews waiting for the US team.  

I hope I do not sound like a prune - but I do hope the gossip idiots manage to avoid turning this into a AS and Prince Harry sex symbol thing - this is not about either of them - it is about the 12 men and women - they are the real stars.  There really is no point in bringing in celebs if they become the focus instead of what these men and women are trying to demonstrate to the world.  So far it appears they will go the AS/Prince Harry sex symbol route - jerks. 

Okay - pruney lecture over!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Aw dam it thanks for shattering my dreams BC! *There is always the trip home??*



Perhaps. Or NZ. Or back through SA. Some of them will probably never want to see snow and ice again for a long long time.



VampFan said:


> Michael K has finally chimed in with his Night Crumbs:
> 
> BROKEBACK POLE: ASkars and Prince Hot Ginge are going to race to the South Pole together for charity. F*ck the penguin who gets to watch ASkars and Prince Hot Ginge cuddle and do vodka shots off of each other&#8217;s nipples to stay warm &#8211; Celebitchy
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2013/09/10/night-crumbs-10/
> 
> *I expected more. I guess we'll have to wait until they actually get started.*



So did I. I'm presuming we'll get some photos of them together, even it's just promo pics before the actual trek. And then Michael D can have fun.



cate1949 said:


> There is a video on you tube of the event in the UK which kicked this all off - no AS but P Harry.  From what was said on the video they will leave SA about 11/18 and not return until 12/23.
> 
> I would love to know how he got involved with this and why he decided to do it.
> 
> *In the video they make  it   clear that this is going to be a very grueling event especially because of the sensory deprivation.  I have to admit the sensory deprivation is what  sounds intimidating to me.*
> 
> *It just goes to show that we really do not know what he is up to and what his future plans are - this is for certain not something anyone would have predicted.*





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Sensory deprivation is a very real thing*. My guy friend who was at McMurdo base station for a full year (before leaving then coming back) said that the most obvious things are lack of smell, and sights plus a_ real _silence when you first get there. There are a million shades of white. After a while you can see them all and smell different things, but it takes getting used to.
> 
> I was a firsthand witness to what not doing the psych counselling/detox from your time there can do. They are supposed to go to NZ first to ease back into society, ie get used to carrying wallets again, looking out for traffic, getting used to noise, getting used to large groups of people.
> 
> He felt ok. Came straight to Australia to see me, despite me telling him not to - and had a nervous breakdown in the middle of Sydney city. Too much noise - too much everything.
> 
> Anyhow I digress. I'm sure these guys will have peeps looking out for them and their stint is _a lot_ shorter so the psych detox will still happen but I shouldn't think it anywhere as serious as long term Pole peeps.



I've seen some comments on other sites that give me the impression that they (the commenters) think this is going to a fun little jaunt in the wilderness, looking at icebergs and watching penguins or something like that. 
It's not, well some may end up thinking it's fun, but it's going to be very very hard. It's going to be a long month for them.
Though I'm also presuming that both Dominic and Alex were vetted for both physical and psychological 'soundness' before being asked to do this. This isn't asking a celeb to do a day long hike for charity or something like that.

ETA: @cate: Dominic must feel left out if the sex symbol gossip. /#snark
I'm hoping that as the trek starts and people who actually 'watch' the trek realize that it's really difficult, and even more difficult if you're a soldier who's lost limbs/eyes, suffering from PTSD,etc., then hopefully the focus will return to them.
Having celebs in your corner can help a cause, but hopefully people will remember why they're doing this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Harry, Alex and Dominic will bring the press. Gossip sites like JJ, Dlisted and Celebitchy will of course focus primarily on those guys because they write about celebs. It's their bread and butter. But they aren't the only type of press that will follow it - "top shelfers" ie CNN, BBC, HuffPost, Reuters etc will all be watching and documenting it as well.

But, and it's a huge but...having them there means the press follow the story, and the charity can only benefit from it. Harry is a party boy but he's also recognised as a very good soldier and he takes this kind of thing pretty seriously.

BC: good points. I'm reasonably confident in saying all participating members would have done a psych test. This is not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## cate1949

Free - yes the sensory dep thing sounded very unnerving - it really does point out what a challenge this trek will be for everyone.  The men and women from the military do have a point to make that is very important to them as well as how this aids their own recovery so one can understand their willingness to take on such a challenge.  Even Prince Harry as a member of the military who has served in Afghanistan has a motivation that seems obvious.  But for Dominck West and Alex - wow - to endure this hardship to show their support - admirable I'd say.  I am sure AS has other personal motivations perhaps he  wants to test his own limits but this is an extreme adventure.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Free & Vamp.

Fan pics from last night  (September 9, 2013):





"Enough celebrity sightings yesterday to last the year.
#nyfw.  #alexander skarsgard."

-*kelsiegram_er* @ instagr.am





"#HauteFrugalista #NYFW #MBFW partying w @AlexanderSkarsgard1 #AlexanderSkarsgard at Le Baron. If you only knew&#8230; (at Le Baron)."

-*hautefrugalista* tumblr & instagr.am


----------



## Santress

More/HQ/Untagged from the *US Open* (September 9, 2013):




















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant *tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant *tumblr)


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's a series!
> 
> *Twofour to film Harry's South Pole Heroes for ITV and NBC*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: *http://www.televisual.com/news-deta...uth-Pole-Heroes-for-ITV-and-NBC_nid-3191.html



From this article:

In addition to the two-part series for ITV,* Twofour has signed a deal with NBC to produce a special for US broadcasting. Alongside highlights from the ITV series, the US film will include exclusively shot material of the US team. *

This will be focusing on the soldiers  (like Ivan) who deserve the recognition.




cate1949 said:


> the route was chosen because they will be walking across some plateau - relatively flat  route to the actual pole. They will be pulling sleds with their supplies so I guess that is why a flatter route was important.  There will be a medical team that catches up with them every few days to make sure everyone is okay.  Or so they said on the video.  The video is over an hour long so I did not watch it all.  What rather astonished me was the trek guide talked about how they would walk anywhere from 12 to 18 hours each day.  And that there water supply is melted snow.  The guide described their day - setting up and breaking camp, walking in very strong wind and cold, then melting their snow for water and getting their nutrition and some sleep.  Same routine every day. LOL - so AS will have no beer for a month!  Ivan Castro is clearly the spokesperson for the US team and there was friendly rivalry about who would win - Ivan started it off by telling Prince Harry the Americans would be waiting for the Brits when they got to the Pole - so of course P Harry got into it too by saying they'd have cold brews waiting for the US team.
> 
> I hope I do not sound like a prune - but* I do hope the gossip idiots manage to avoid turning this into a AS and Prince Harry sex symbol thing - this is not about either of them - it is about the 12 men and women - they are the real stars.  There really is no point in bringing in celebs if they become the focus instead of what these men and women are trying to demonstrate to the world.  So far it appears they will go the AS/Prince Harry sex symbol route - jerks.*
> 
> Okay - pruney lecture over!



I agree with you that the "famous" people shouldn't be the stars of this, but having them participate gets more exposure for the cause. The gossip idiots, will be the gossip idiots no matter what. It should be about the men and women who have sacrificed, but in reality, if you have someone famous, you get the exposure to the general masses.

Our cousin died in Iraq in 2008. My sister now works with soldiers with TBI's because of how it affected our family. These kinds of events get the general public  involved and interested because of the celebrity involved. My take on this is if it the gossip idiots get involved and it means that more people are aware and contribute to the cause, I'm OK with it.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Perhaps. Or NZ. Or back through SA. Some of them will probably never want to see snow and ice again for a long long time.
> 
> 
> 
> So did I. I'm presuming we'll get some photos of them together, even it's just promo pics before the actual trek. And then Michael D can have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've seen some comments on other sites that give me the impression that they (the commenters) think this is going to a fun little jaunt in the wilderness, looking at icebergs and watching penguins or something like that.
> It's not, well some may end up thinking it's fun, but it's going to be very very hard. It's going to be a long month for them.*
> Though I'm also presuming that both Dominic and Alex were vetted for both physical and psychological 'soundness' before being asked to do this. This isn't asking a celeb to do a day long hike for charity or something like that.
> 
> ETA: @cate: Dominic must feel left out if the sex symbol gossip. /#snark
> I'm hoping that as the trek starts and people who actually 'watch' the trek realize that it's really difficult, and even more difficult if you're a soldier who's lost limbs/eyes, suffering from PTSD,etc., then hopefully the focus will return to them.
> Having celebs in your corner can help a cause, but hopefully people will remember why they're doing this.



Every time our power goes out for anywhere from a couple of hours to a day or two, I'm *****ing, moaning and complaining. People go on Survivor to experience these difficulties and they have an end game of possibly winning a million dollars. These competitors are doing this expedition willingly just to bring notice to a very worthwhile cause. Even if it's a straight walk across the tundra, it will be cold and there will be no amenities. Any complainers can see if they can do the same. I know I couldn't, so I salute them for taking this on. It's easy to make comments about this until you have to walk the distance they will be attempting with no bathroom. (Now you know what my biggest issue is )


----------



## cate1949

*It's easy to make comments about this until you have to walk the distance they will be attempting with no bathroom. (Now you know what my biggest issue* 

I hadn't thought of that - LOL - so add to sensory deprivation and no beer - no flush toilets either.  And in -35'C!!  

I do agree celebs bring attention to the charity and hopefully more  money.  But really - AS licking P. Harry nipples?  Ok - it is Michael so one should not expect decorum.  I am being a prune.

So although Alex will be far away for some time - we have the webcasts and ultimately two documentaries to look forward to with pretty unusual content - what a treat!


----------



## VampFan

cate1949 said:


> *It's easy to make comments about this until you have to walk the distance they will be attempting with no bathroom. (Now you know what my biggest issue*
> 
> I hadn't thought of that - LOL - so add to sensory deprivation and no beer - *no flush toilets either*.  And in -35'C!!
> 
> I do agree celebs bring attention to the charity and hopefully more  money.  But really - AS licking P. Harry nipples?  Ok - it is Michael so one should not expect decorum.  I am being a prune.
> 
> *So although Alex will be far away for some time - we have the webcasts and ultimately two documentaries to look forward to with pretty unusual content - what a treat![*/QUOTE]
> 
> For a guy, half the time flush toilets are not an issue, but for us females, we prefer it always.
> 
> Michael K is here for entertainment purposes, because we need a little bit of snarkiness in our lives.
> 
> You're right,  SCORE. Alex will  be far away, but we'll get info on his location in that month he's gone and pictures. I look at this as a win-win situation. Positives for the cause and positives for our need for Alex pics/info.
> 
> 
> ETA: Is it me, or is TPF having some issues? Is Quote working?


----------



## Santress

^I was wondering what was up there.  Yep, looks like the quote feature is having some issues.

Cute and fuzzy fan pic (September 10, 2013):



\

"love at first bite."

-*alinett* @ instagr.am


----------



## cate1949

look at this - not just two documentaries - but three hours worth - 

 The UK&#8217;s ITV has plans for two 60 minute broadcasts highlighting the trials, tribulations, personal stories and interviews of Prince Harry and the Walking Wounded as they journey across the South Pole. NBC is on board and will air a 60 minute show in the United States. - See more at: http://www.royalcentral.co.uk/royal...tion-captured-film-15841#sthash.W0MaSsjM.dpuf


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant *tumblr)



I'm enjoying the side profile pics. Now if the other people could just be photoshopped out of the pics!




VampFan said:


> cate1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's easy to make comments about this until you have to walk the distance they will be attempting with no bathroom. (Now you know what my biggest issue*
> 
> I hadn't thought of that - LOL - so add to sensory deprivation and no beer - *no flush toilets either*.  And in -35'C!!
> 
> I do agree celebs bring attention to the charity and hopefully more  money.  But really - AS licking P. Harry nipples?  Ok - it is Michael so one should not expect decorum.  I am being a prune.
> 
> *So although Alex will be far away for some time - we have the webcasts and ultimately two documentaries to look forward to with pretty unusual content - what a treat![*/QUOTE]
> 
> For a guy, half the time flush toilets are not an issue, *but for us females, we prefer it always.*
> 
> Michael K is here for entertainment purposes, because we need a little bit of snarkiness in our lives.
> 
> You're right,  SCORE. Alex will  be far away, but we'll get info on his location in that month he's gone and pictures. I look at this as a win-win situation. Positives for the cause and positives for our need for Alex pics/info.
> 
> 
> ETA: Is it me, or is TPF having some issues?* Is Quote working?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there will be women on this trek, so a little more difficult for them.
> 
> And we will get updates and photos. And they'll be 'official' photos, no paps or creepy stalker fan photos.
> 
> And yes, when the talk about the trek they'll talk about Harry and Alex and Dominic,  but they will be mentioning the trek and the cause as well, even if their focus is off.
> 
> I think it was George Clooney who mentioned as he was getting involved in his causes 'the cameras are going to follow me, so let them have me follow them here' (Sudan in this case).
> 
> And yes, Quote seems to be having 'issues'.
Click to expand...


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from last night (September 10, 2013):





"Everybody needs some #Skarsgaard in their life
#bite me."

-*frumpykat* @ instagr.am

Bill is in NYC too.  
Alex and him were at *The Last Magazine and Ebay launch party* for *The Last Magazine Issue #11* (September 10, 2013).























(Source: * BFAnyc*)


----------



## a_sussan

Just a simple question, where is Kevin and Fares? I haven't seen Kevin for almost 3 months, wonder why, not that I care so much, but a bit curious though.

And *Santress,* thank you for new pics.


----------



## mik1986

What a great combination....Harry and Askars! HUBBA! HUBBA!


----------



## mik1986

I've been totally swamped at work and didn't get a chance to wish you a HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY  SANTRESS!!!!!  artyhat:wlae:I hope you had a FANTASTIC birthday!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Just a simple question, where is *Kevin and Fares*? I haven't seen Kevin for almost 3 months, wonder why, not that I care so much, but a bit curious though.
> 
> And *Santress,* thank you for new pics.



Do you mean Keith? I have no idea where he is. Probably still in LA.  Fares is probably working again, perhaps still on Child 44.


----------



## a_sussan

Yes, Keith, sorry!


----------



## CharlieTruth

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Skarsgard of 'True Blood' to race Prince Harry to pole*
> 
> Maria Puente, USA TODAY      4:11 p.m. EDT September 10, 2013
> * Alexander Skarsgard, famous for playing a vampire, is aiming to become a polar adventurer.*
> 
> 
> And a vampire shall lead them.
> Well, to be fair, Alexander Skarsgard is not a vampire, he just plays one on TV, in HBO's _True Blood_.
> But the Swedish-born actor, who plays Norse vampire Eric Northman in _Blood_,  has joined the American team racing against Prince Harry's British team  and British actor Dominic West's Canadian/Australian team in a grueling  trek to the South Pole this winter to showcase wounded veterans....
> "I'm honored to be working and training alongside these soldiers to  raise money and awareness for this very worthy cause," Skarsgard said in  a statement issued by Walking With The Wounded.
> The U.S. team was  thrilled to get him. "He is a great asset and has bonded really well  with all the team members during training," added the U.S. team's polar  guide, Inge Solheim...
> 
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...d-to-race-prince-harry-to-south-pole/2794457/
> 
> ETA: I notice in the pics from last weekend's training he's wearing a Nike cap, not the P. cap. For some reason I was hoping that cap would make it all the way to the Pole.


The P can stand for so many things.  In order of occurrence:

Page
Plan
Preparation
Performance
Photographs
Punk'd
Party
Pole

I wonder who got Punk'd. It makes me want to put my finger to my chin and ask, "Hmmm?" Then I would have one of my friends take a photo and post it on Instagram just for you. 

As for the reason behind the Party , I already gave you the answer .


----------



## a_sussan

CharlieTruth said:


> The P can stand for so many things.  In order of occurrence:
> 
> Page
> Plan
> Preparation
> Performance
> Photographs
> Punk'd
> Party
> Pole
> 
> I wonder who got Punk'd. It makes me want to put my finger to my chin and ask, "Hmmm?" Then I would have one of my friends take a photo and post it on Instagram just for you.
> 
> As for the reason behind the Party , I already gave you the answer .




Sorry to disappoint you but we already know what the P stands for, it's kind of old new now. But it was kind of fun while it lasted.


----------



## CharlieTruth

a_sussan said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but we already know what the P stands for, it's kind of old new now. But it was kind of fun while it lasted.











When was it posted?

WHO posted it?

You guys are the smart ones.  I'm just an idiot .


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Google is your friend, as is the tPF search function.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We watched _Disconnect_ last night. Really enjoyed it. I thought Alex's storyline could have used more "oomph" but it was still an excellent film. The central storyline involving Jason Bateman's character moved me to tears at the end.  Alex's co-star for _The Hidden_, Andrea Riseborough was brilliant.

Great stuff. He's really picking some eclectic films.


----------



## CharlieTruth

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ Google is your friend, as is the tPF search function.


Really? Where do you think I got the photo from?

Kristoffer Ahlbom is a very well-connected Swede. He is currently in NYC.  He took a fan photo (LOL) and waited until around 2:30 pm EST on 8/25 to post.  Why post it then? The other event was taking place in another part of the world.  It was one last insurance policy.  

Am I going to educate you on how to do research?


----------



## cate1949

I do like a puzzle - but this is too opaque for me - what instagram pic?


----------



## CharlieTruth

x 

Everyone: check Kristin Bauer, check Anna Camp, check Michael McMillian.  The clues are there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> *There is a video on you tube of the event in the UK which kicked this all off* - no AS but P Harry.  From what was said on the video they will leave SA about 11/18 and not return until 12/23.
> 
> *I would love to know how he got involved with this and why he decided to do it.*
> 
> In the video they make  it   clear that this is going to be a very grueling event especially because of the sensory deprivation.  I have to admit the sensory deprivation is what  sounds intimidating to me.
> 
> It just goes to show that we really do not know what he is up to and what his future plans are - this is for certain not something anyone would have predicted.



Thanks for reminding me of the video, I knew it was on the WwtW website, but hadn't had the time.

I'd forgotten how cheeky Prince Harry is.

Since this video is from April, and the teams had already been selected and started training, and the Commonwealth and UK teams had their mentors, I do wonder why it took until now to name the US's mentor. How long has he been actually training, what did he do for a trail run to see if he was going to be alright with this, etc.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> We watched _Disconnect_ last night. Really enjoyed it. I thought Alex's storyline could have used more "oomph" but it was still an excellent film. The central storyline involving Jason Bateman's character moved me to tears at the end.  Alex's co-star for _The Hidden_, Andrea Riseborough was brilliant.
> 
> Great stuff. *He's really picking some eclectic films.*



He is. I have no idea whether or not he'll end up doing The Giver (I hope he does), but can't help but think that the WwtW trek is probably the most interesting thing he'll do this year. And wonder if it'll affect how he looks at his scripts. If that makes any sense.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since this video is from April, and the teams had already been selected and started training, and the Commonwealth and UK teams had their mentors, I do wonder why it took until now to name the US's mentor. How long has he been actually training, what did he do for a trail run to see if he was going to be alright with this, etc.



Wasn't he photographed doing outdoor gym work in Sweden? He's definitely bulked up, so it's been going on a while I think.

Has anyone heard any updates regarding _The Hidden_?  Last I heard it was in post-production but nothing else since?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wasn't he photographed doing outdoor gym work in Sweden? He's definitely bulked up, *so it's been going on a while I think.*
> 
> Has anyone heard any updates regarding _The Hidden_?  Last I heard it was in post-production but nothing else since?



I think it has, the keeping up with the workouts when he didn't seem to need to since he didn't have any new roles. The trip to Iceland probably had something to do with it, even though at the time it just seemed like another few days away from everything, as he's done before.

No news on The Hidden since May, when there was a screening. I was sort of hoping for this fall (North American), but that's probably out of the question now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Buckeye, did you read the IMDB boards on_ The Hidden_? There was a pretty disparaging post made about the two brothers directing the film.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Buckeye, did you read the IMDB boards on_ The Hidden_? There was a pretty disparaging post made about the two brothers directing the film.



Hah, I just went to to that page and then remembered the poster who didn't like them. But it is the IMDB boards (ignores the fact that the TB IMBD was in fact correct).

I'd like some news, any news. We had our SkarsDeluge of films, and now nothing. I'm suffering from withdrawal.


----------



## cate1949

the trip to Iceland does seem relevant - sort of a test run - but this trek will be done on skis - cross country - from experience I can say that is a whole different set of muscles than walking - as in" oh my butt hurt for days after" -  I'd say lots of time on the Nordic Trak is called for.


----------



## Saskiamq

CharlieTruth said:


> x
> 
> Everyone: check Kristin Bauer, check Anna Camp, check Michael McMillian.  The clues are there.


Does the P stand for picture?


----------



## CharlieTruth

Saskiamq said:


> Does the P stand for picture?


The P could stand for the Photographs posted on 8/24 and 8/25 that gave all of us the illusion that it was a normal birthday weekend when wasn't.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> #Indochine #TrueBlood  bloody encounter @AlexSkarsgard1... @tradieso Miss UUUU pic.twitter.com/HFMkPmX6Sn














*Source: *Oscar Madrazo on Twitter


----------



## cate1949

I cannot resist - it is too silly - ok so he married ellen page on his birthday weekend and is really not going to the south pole but is taking a secret honeymoon.  Great work AS keepin this all secret from the crazy fans!!

BTW - if I were a celeb (well an international sex symbol celeb - I like to think I am sort of famous in my hometown) I would not go to all silly lengths to keep secrets - I'd just live my life the way I would if I wasn't an international sex symbol celeb - I certainly would not wear silly hats to send obscure signals to the world - and anyway - if that was true - it is rather contemptuous towards the people who think well of him him


----------



## Santress

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's definitely bulked up, so it's been going on a while I think.


Yep, he definitely looks bulked up in the US Open shots and  especially when you see him in that pics next to Bill (who's not exactly a shrimp but has a slighterr frame)  from last night.  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Source: *Oscar Madrazo on Twitter


Thanks, Free.
Cropped version.  Glad this guy gave us the full shot.





(Source: * oscarmadrazo* @ instagr.am)

Bigger pic:





(Source: * Madrazsca*r twitter)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Moo  Truth!

* I thought I was the only miscreant who would admit to reading Datalounge on ocassion*


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @ Moo  Truth!
> 
> * I thought I was the only miscreant who would admit to reading Datalounge on ocassion*



Nope!   Back in the day I was posted there by a media group representing a celeb (we talked about that over PM) well I got bored one night and starting posting shout outs to see what would happen and the thread went nuts while I was necking some wine and trying not to pee my pants  Good times.... and it also taught me how easy it was for someone to put the cat amoungst the pigeons! 

All this cloak and dagger stuff about Alex is just meh....I just don't really care about whether he's got a girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband or all of em, or what he is doing in that part of his life.....This time that he is taking supporting WWTW  (I've supported the charity since 2011) is something that I admire him so much for and right now that outweighs all of the negativity and cowpoop that crawls out of the woodwork about him and his private life........I went over to JJ the other day and could not believe the threads, they were always crazy but now

Anyhoo, Moo's rant is over......I am going to make some cupcakes....chocolate ones 



RedTopsy...


----------



## cate1949

I have been going out early am to ride my bike in a futile attempt to resist gravity - gravity however will not be resisted.   However - in my torture/biking group is a woman who is an administrator in an environmental org that is very chic and favored by the movie star set seeking to establish their charitable but politically correct credentials.  So she gets to shepherd the movie stars.  I was telling her about AS and this trek and she was surprised because she said that among the young and chic American  movie star set - charities associated with vets and/or the military are just not done - it is definitely not pc.  Got me to thinking - have we seen a confirmation of his participation from his management or anything?  It certainly seems from the remarks made by the US team member and the pics that he is involved -  I assumed he was doing the whole trek  but perhaps that is not so.
I am surprised no official confirmation of his involvement.  Maybe we are jumping the gun a bit in assuming his full participation?  It does seem like there should be some kind of announcement from his management and it is odd that while he has spoken in recent interviews about Iceland etc he has not mentioned this.    Did I miss something?

Moo - agree - there is a lot of image building among actors and who knows what the absolute real AS is like - there is surely a lot we are unaware of and should be unaware of.  Besides which I am already married so he will just have to find someone else.   LOL.  I have been involved in small ways with some vet groups.  I think it is a privilege to be able to help.  So even if he is only doing peripheral stuff or joining the trek for a few days - I am truly impressed.  I have trouble biking up a minor hill - south pole trekking for a great cause sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think SkarsgardNews and Askarsgard.net are carrying stories on it. They have associations with both Alex and his management.

Its not PC to support the troops? Sure, you don't have to agree with the politics but for me,.thats seperate from supporting men and women doing a job for their country.

Note: most of the young and chic in HW appear to have their heads up their own a**es.


----------



## Idun

Since when has it seemed that Alex gave two sh*ts about what's considered pc or "chic"?


----------



## cate1949

*Its not PC to support the troops? Sure, you don't have to agree with the politics but for me,.thats seperate from supporting men and women doing a job for their country.*


Yes of course I agree - but it is rare to see a big name among US actors associated with a vet charity - one see Aussies and Brits but not typically US actors.  

*most of the young and chic in HW appear to have their heads up their own a**es.* 

Another thing I definitely agree with !!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.  Probably because we don't care. But you ladies always bring the best gifs.

So today is Calvin Klein, right? Should prove to have some good pics, hopefully.


----------



## MooCowmoo

I am pretty sure that Alex is fully participating in the challenge, Harry and Dominic are both completely on board and I can't see Alex not going whole hog about it....it's doesn't seem like his style!

I think we can all agree that most of the HW younger set would be happy to support charities.....as long as it gets well noted and gives them a degree of humanity amongst the masses......I think more of a person who can commit to a charitable organisation, not just with money but with time and input, than one who flashes the cash and loves telling everyone about it at the next charity gala in their $5000 outfit....I have seen this with my own eyes and it it neither admirable or attractive but unfortunately all charities need these rich twits to survive.

Idun...WORD!


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> It's like a drunk DataLounge poster has stumbled up in here.........





FreeSpirit71 said:


> 'laugh' @ Moo  Truth!
> 
> * I thought I was the only miscreant who would admit to reading Datalounge on ocassion*



omfg  I was a DataLounge virgin, won't be going there again  there's some paint I've got to watch drying! Although I see it can be good if you need a quick giggle and alcohol will definitely help 




MooCowmoo said:


> Nope!   Back in the day I was posted there by a media group representing a celeb (we talked about that over PM) well I got bored one night and starting posting shout outs to see what would happen and the thread went nuts while I was necking some wine and trying not to pee my pants  Good times.... and it also taught me how easy it was for someone to put the cat amoungst the pigeons!
> 
> All this cloak and dagger stuff about Alex is just meh...*.I just don't really care about whether he's got a girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband or all of em, or what he is doing in that part of his life.....This time that he is taking supporting WWTW  (I've supported the charity since 2011) is something that I admire him so much for and right now that outweighs all of the negativity and cowpoop that crawls out of the woodwork about him and his private life...*.....I went over to JJ the other day and could not believe the threads, they were always crazy but now
> 
> Anyhoo, Moo's rant is over......I am going to make some cupcakes....chocolate ones
> 
> RedTopsy... 'roflmfao'





Idun said:


> *Since when has it seemed that Alex gave two sh*ts about what's considered pc or "chic"?*








cate1949 said:


> *Its not PC to support the troops? Sure, you don't have to agree with the politics but for me,.thats seperate from supporting men and women doing a job for their country.*
> 
> 
> Yes of course I agree - but it is rare to see a big name among US actors associated with a vet charity - one see Aussies and Brits but not typically US actors.
> 
> *most of the young and chic in HW appear to have their heads up their own a**es.*
> 
> Another thing I definitely agree with !!!








scaredsquirrel said:


> Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like *we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.*  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.  Probably because we don't care. But you ladies always bring the best gifs.
> 
> So today is Calvin Klein, right? Should prove to have some good pics, hopefully.



(Da Vinci Code ) 
Calvin Klein, yay, oh I really hope so too 




MooCowmoo said:


> I am pretty sure that Alex is fully participating in the challenge, Harry and Dominic are both completely on board and I can't see Alex not going whole hog about it....it's doesn't seem like his style!
> 
> I think we can all agree that most of the HW younger set would be happy to support charities.....as long as it gets well noted and gives them a degree of humanity amongst the masses......I think more of a person who can commit to a charitable organisation, not just with money but with time and input, than one who flashes the cash and loves telling everyone about it at the next charity gala in their $5000 outfit....I have seen this with my own eyes and it it neither admirable or attractive but unfortunately all charities need these rich twits to survive.
> 
> Idun...WORD!


----------



## Zola24

Sorry but due to the 'image limit'  I've had to make a separate post as it was just taking so long to debug ush:

And a quick shout out to *Mik*  I'm so glad to see you around again and hope you are now fully recovered 

And as usual, thank you so much *Santress* for all the fab photos


----------



## Idun

cate1949 said:


> *Its not PC to support the troops? Sure, you don't have to agree with the politics but for me,.thats seperate from supporting men and women doing a job for their country.*
> 
> 
> Yes of course I agree - but it is rare to see a big name among US actors associated with a vet charity - one see Aussies and Brits but not typically US actors.
> 
> *most of the young and chic in HW appear to have their heads up their own a**es.*
> 
> Another thing I definitely agree with !!!



Just to clarify - 'cause I'm slow today - is it Alex, you're referring to as an "US actor"?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> I have been going out early am to ride my bike in a futile attempt to resist gravity - gravity however will not be resisted.   However - in my torture/biking group is a woman who is an administrator in an environmental org that is very chic and favored by the movie star set seeking to establish their charitable but politically correct credentials.  So she gets to shepherd the movie stars.  I was telling her about AS and this trek and she was surprised because *she said that among the young and chic American  movie star set - charities associated with vets and/or the military are just not done - it is definitely not pc. * Got me to thinking - have we seen a confirmation of his participation from his management or anything?  It certainly seems from the remarks made by the US team member and the pics that he is involved -  I assumed he was doing the whole trek  but perhaps that is not so.
> I am surprised no official confirmation of his involvement.  Maybe we are jumping the gun a bit in assuming his full participation?  It does seem like there should be some kind of announcement from his management and it is odd that while he has spoken in recent interviews about Iceland etc he has not mentioned this.    Did I miss something?
> 
> Moo - agree - there is a lot of image building among actors and who knows what the absolute real AS is like - there is surely a lot we are unaware of and should be unaware of.  Besides which I am already married so he will just have to find someone else.   LOL.  I have been involved in small ways with some vet groups.  I think it is a privilege to be able to help.  So even if he is only doing peripheral stuff or joining the trek for a few days - I am truly impressed.  I have trouble biking up a minor hill - south pole trekking for a great cause sounds pretty awesome to me.



I also wouldn't be surprised if some do more charity work just to do it, and not even to get publicity for what they're doing-I was surprised last year to find out that Megan Fox and her hubby actually did VA hospital visits and had been doing them for some time before they got 'caught'.

Also among the 'young', HW or not HW, some come to charity work early and keep doing it. And some end up doing it later. I don't think George Clooney was doing all that he does until just a few years ago. 

And I'd rather not have them do charity work than doing charity work to look 'good', like Kim Kardashian.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.  Probably because we don't care. But you ladies always bring the best gifs.
> 
> *So today is Calvin Klein, right? Should prove to have some good pics, hopefully.*



I'm not holding my breath, he was in NY at the same as the Feb CK show and he did not go. So if he goes it'll be a bonus.


----------



## cate1949

*Just to clarify - 'cause I'm slow today - is it Alex, you're referring to as an "US actor"?* 

No of course not - that is why I distinguished between US actors and actors from other countries.


----------



## cate1949

*Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.*

I think that some people have a job - like a secretary or the doorman - or they know someone who knows someone -and they get a bit of info - from which they extrapolate - and they feel superior cause they think they  know something the rest of us do not know and they have to show their superior position and they post cryptic messages anonymously on forums.  This way they can still feel superior cause they really haven't told you anything but they have made their point that you are just a silly peon.

Why does AS come to fashion week if he doesn't go to the fashion shows?  I would surely think he'd go to CK - wouldn't they kind of require it?

I once saw Clive Owen at an Armani fashion show - we got tix from work - it was great fun and Clive Own is a   fine looking man.


----------



## Idun

cate1949 said:


> *Just to clarify - 'cause I'm slow today - is it Alex, you're referring to as an "US actor"?*
> 
> No of course not - that is why I distinguished between US actors and actors from other countries.



Ok. I'm still a bit fuzzy on why US actors are brought up at all though 



cate1949 said:


> Why does AS come to fashion week if he doesn't go to the fashion shows? I would surely think he'd go to CK - wouldn't they kind of require it?



Who says he's there for fashion week? He's been at the US Open a few times IIRC, and he hung out will Bill. Also it seems quite apparent by now that he's fully capable of doing a lot of things under cover so I don't see why the fashion week should be the thing pulling him to NY primarily  Actually I have the impression he just really likes NY and has a lot of friends there too so he might just be there for fun.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I think it's admirable that he's taking the time to do this. It sounds very grueling and a little dangerous. Alex does have a history of pushing himself physically when he feels like he needs a challenge. I'm really excited about tracking his progress.

I think he's just going to NY for the parties, not the fashion. I would like to see just one pic of him wearing something other than a t shirt. Even though that almost sheer black one is mighty fine on him.

I just don't understand these trolls. Nobody believes what you are trying to sell here. Please exit stage left wearing your trucker hat. It's not even entertaining or good for a laugh. Just annoying.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.
> 
> I think that some people have a job - like a secretary or the doorman - *or they know someone who knows someone *-and they get a bit of info - from which they extrapolate - and they feel superior cause they think they  know something the rest of us do not know and they have to show their superior position and they post cryptic messages anonymously on forums.  This way they can still feel superior cause they really haven't told you anything but they have made their point that you are just a silly peon.
> 
> *Why does AS come to fashion week if he doesn't go to the fashion shows? I would surely think he'd go to CK - wouldn't they kind of require it?*
> 
> I once saw Clive Owen at an Armani fashion show - we got tix from work - it was great fun and *Clive Own is a   fine looking man*.



I don't even think they know someone who knows someone. To paraphrase Ygritte from GoT: They know nothing.

He didn't go to the show in February and he was in town, so perhaps they've given him a pass. I think the only times he's actually gone to the fashion shows was when he was with the ex. The shows themselves may not really be his thing. The parties, on the the other hand, are. And he loves the city.

And yes, Clive is fine looking man. I loved his look in the BMW commercials.



Idun said:


> *Ok. I'm still a bit fuzzy on why US actors are brought up at all though *
> 
> 
> 
> Who says he's there for fashion week? He's been at the US Open a few times IIRC, and he hung out will Bill. Also it seems quite apparent by now that he's fully capable of doing a lot of things under cover so I don't see why the fashion week should be the thing pulling him to NY primarily  Actually I have the impression he just really likes NY and has a lot of friends there too so he might just be there for fun.



Due to the political/charity stuff-do you support the troops while not supporting the military involvement?  It's a touchy thing here.


----------



## Hephaistion

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And yes, Clive is fine looking man. I loved his look in the BMW commercials.


 
Amen sister! He was so handsomely dark and mysterious. Always thought he should have been the next James Bond. 

I LOL'd at the mysterious suggestion that Alex's birthday weekend wasn't what we all thought... if it were his wedding as was joked, it was sure low-key! I mean, he was even the DJ   and I don't think "Page" would have been too happy to see the photo of him a few days earlier getting intimate with another women at a party...  just so silly of Charlie Truth to stir the pot...


----------



## Santress

He's at the Calvin Klein Women's Show.  Pics are starting to come in.





(Source: * CalvinKlein* @ twitter)





 (Source: * lesliefremar* @ instagr.am)





 (Source:  *womensweardaily *twitter)






(Source: * grazia_live* @ twitter)





(Source:  * NicoleEvatt* @ twitter)


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress. I'm glad he decided to attend this year. He does look good in a suit, except I keep wanting to fix his collar.
You can catch glimpses of him watching the CK show:

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...ing-2014-collection-at-new-york-fashion-week/


----------



## cate1949

*I LOL'd at the mysterious suggestion that Alex's birthday weekend wasn't what we all thought... if it were his wedding as was joked, it was sure low-key! I mean, he was even the DJ   and I don't think "Page" would have been too happy to see the photo of him a few days earlier getting intimate with another women at a party...  just so silly of Charlie Truth to stir the pot...* 

well the assertion is that there was no party - the instagram pics were a ruse.  Forget about the photo - how about turning his bride of one day into a football widow and getting totally hammered  at said football game?  Plus it seems like he/she is saying the south pole trip is also a ruse - so Soldiers to Summits, WwtW, the UK and US teams are all part of this conspiracy? 

Okay - now why is he at the women's fashion show?  I suspect this is boring to him.  But note - he is with the CK Boss - important man Alex is.  And does he rock that suit?


----------



## Santress

^I wondered about that too, Cate.  The celebs for the women's fashions shows tend to be women, but he's a major face for the brand.  So, we lucked out and got some gorgeous shots!

Thanks for the link, Vamp.

More:









(Source: * anneeiskowitz*  @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *CalvinKlein* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * Vogue* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Santress. I'm glad he decided to attend this year. He does look good in a suit, except I keep wanting to fix his collar.
> You can catch glimpses of him watching the CK show:
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...ing-2014-collection-at-new-york-fashion-week/



He does rock a suit, though I think he looks much better in Tom Ford. Oh well. At least we got neck porn and the chin dimple.
Perhaps this explains why he's not in Norway with the US team, training.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh good!  See, sometimes you can put it out in the universe and it will happen.  And if I were him, I'd go to the women's show too, better hook up later.  Otherwise he'll end up next to Kellan Lutz.  The shirt does make me think he got halfway out of pajamas and then...ok, that could take us in another direction.


----------



## cate1949

oh my gosh he does look like he has a pajama top on!!  

He doesn't look so cheery - I got used to a more relaxed cheerier looking AS when he was in Sweden - here in the US he looks uncheery.  Maybe it is all the posing - exhausts one.  And what is wrong with all these women - they should all be looking at his handsomeness - but they are all busy working!!  Jaded crowd these New Yorkers.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)





(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thank you for the pics Santress!......All I can say is...Yum  I know it is pervy but I want to lick his neck and like others I also want to adjust his collar, both dirty and Mummsy at the same time 

But how can I say these things now that he is a happily married man.....Oh yeah *snark*

Oh, but Squirrel Alex and Kellan have so much to discuss about their Tarzan roles as we all know that Kellan will win that Oscar one day:giggles:


----------



## Ms Kiah

That's....Nicole Kidman, right? Good Lord her face is frozen. Stop toxing and look like a human being.

Poor Alex looks like he can't wait to get out of there. He's really earning his CK check lol. 

The best he's ever looked in a suit is Tom Ford at the True Blood premiere. Perfection!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh good!  See, sometimes you can put it out in the universe and it will happen.  And if I were him, I'd go to the women's show too, better hook up later.  Otherwise he'll end up next to Kellan Lutz.  The shirt does make me think he got halfway out of pajamas and then...ok, that could take us in another direction.



Well, the universe gave me one present before my 48hrs of event madness beginning in.oh...3 hrs.
I prefer him in Tom Ford too but the colour and cut of the CK is great on him.

Cate, until the show starts, fashion shows can be tense..people b*tching about seating. Trying to keep their "look" perfect for all the cameras/media. I've seen a few world class catfights at Sydney Fashion Week..lol.  The after parties are where everyone loosens up.

Edit: Yep that's Nicole. You know, she does need to ease up on her face but IMHO she's a great actress..and I'm biased because I know she's one that does so much for charity, particularly in Australia for young actors and children's hospitals. When I was doing events for a resort, I met Nicole and Keith. Both lovely. She gets a rep as ice cold but I found her nice but reserved.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> oh my gosh he does look like he has a pajama top on!!
> 
> He doesn't look so cheery - I got used to a more relaxed cheerier looking AS when he was in Sweden - here in the US he looks uncheery.  Maybe it is all the posing - exhausts one.  And what is wrong with all these women - they should all be looking at his handsomeness - but they are all busy working!!  Jaded crowd these New Yorkers.



To me, except for the couple of pap shots, he's looked fine. Even in the fan shots, where even in Sweden he was started to look annoyed with it.
But this, like the Met Ball, is probably more like 'work' for him. If there's an afterparty, he'll probably much more in his element.

ETA: Oh, Nicole. I wonder if she looks at herself in a mirror and wonders why she succumbed to the pressures to get fillers/surgery, etc.

Free, regarding Nicole and Keith, one of my favorite people on another blog lives in Nashville and has met them both in 'normal' circumstances and found them both very nice. 

And the shirt looks much better in closeup.


----------



## Idun

Not good for Nicole standing next to Alex. Woah 

Alex looks good obviously. The colour especially  If I were to buy him a suite I go with Tom Ford though. Idk what that says about Calvin Klein that that Tom Ford suit always pops up when I see him in Calvin Klein


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> *Not good for Nicole standing next to Alex. Woah*
> 
> Alex looks good obviously. The colour especially  If I were to buy him a suite I go with Tom Ford though. Idk what that says about Calvin Klein that that Tom Ford suit always pops up when I see him in Calvin Klein



She looks drugged up and like they shoved her into his arms for a picture. No hating just observation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

One degree of seperation given that Nicole worked with Stellan on LvT's 'Dogville'.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress and the link VampFan!
Wow, that last pic of Alex from Just Jared!    
He is just an amazing looking guy.
I think he looks great almost always at premieres 
I really liked his suit at the True Blood premiere this year, that was a Calvin Klein suit I think. 
Nicole Kidman, it looks like she´s had plastic surgery.  :wondering


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Looks like the rest of Nicole's day was not so good - 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lance-called-scene-New-York-fashion-show.html

And yes, lawd - how could I forget the Tarzan connection with Mr. Lutz?  :giggles:

Good luck Free!


----------



## Idun

scaredsquirrel said:


> Looks like the rest of Nicole's day was not so good -
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lance-called-scene-New-York-fashion-show.html



Ouch! 

I wonder if her shoes are new :ninja:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Squirrel. Today, tomorrow followed quickly by a more formal event on Tuesday. Not a lot of time between bump-in/bump out 

I want a picof Kellan/Alex together..lol. Just for the laughs. I'm out.


----------



## Idun

I thought Alex and Kellan are friends? He did pretty good in GK IMO


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress and the link VampFan!
> Wow, that last pic of Alex from Just Jared!
> He is just an amazing looking guy.
> I think he looks great almost always at premieres
> I really liked his suit at the True Blood premiere this year, *that was a Calvin Klein suit I think.*
> Nicole Kidman, it looks like she´s had plastic surgery.  :wondering



I think while he's under contract with CK all his premiere suits will be CK.

And, sadly, yes Nicole has had plastic surgery. And probably lots of it.

I like her dress, though. And Naomi Harris's dress. Rooney Mara's, on the other hand, looked like she borrowed it from an Olsen twin.
And Anna Wintour was there, for whatever ever reason I wish there were pics of she and Alex together.

ETA:  Good luck Free!

Idun, I don't think Kellan and Alex are friends. Obviously they know each other, but Kellan doesn't seem to be part of any GK actor get togethers that Alex is part of.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *WWD.com*)





(Source: * franburnslondon* twitter)





(Source: * styledotcomnicole* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  r*ayalexsmith *twitter)


----------



## Santress

Fan pic:





"Alexander Skarsgard looks like a Calvin Klein model. Appropriate as he is at the #CalvinKlein show&#8230;"

-*BinkleyOnStyle* twitter

Some beauties from the *Calvin Klein* show today (September 12, 2013, NYC):























(Source:  *BFAnyc*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *BFAnyc*)


----------



## Santress

From tonight's *CK Downtown* event (September 12, 2013, NYC):





"Live from the red carpet: True Blood's Alexander Skarsgård arrives at tonight's #CKdowntown #NYFW event in New York City."

-*CalvinKlein *Facebook





"Alexander Skarsgård joins Italo Zucchelli for a red carpet moment at the #CKdowntown #NYFW event."
-*CalvinKlein* twitter





(Source:  *thetroyreport *twitter/instagr.am)


----------



## cate1949

that black jacket is perfection - he looks great - and smiling so you were right - things are cheerier at the parties -


----------



## ritergrl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does rock a suit, though I think he looks much better in Tom Ford. Oh well. At least we got neck porn and the chin dimple.
> Perhaps this explains why he's not in Norway with the US team, training.





Idun said:


> Not good for Nicole standing next to Alex. Woah
> 
> Alex looks good obviously. The colour especially  If I were to buy him a suite I go with Tom Ford though. Idk what that says about Calvin Klein that that Tom Ford suit always pops up when I see him in Calvin Klein



totally agree the tom ford stuff - he looks best in tom ford


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> *Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.*
> 
> I think that some people have a job - like a secretary or the doorman - or they know someone who knows someone -and they get a bit of info - from which they extrapolate - and they feel superior cause they think they  know something the rest of us do not know and they have to show their superior position and they post cryptic messages anonymously on forums.  This way they can still feel superior cause they really haven't told you anything but they have made their point that you are just a silly peon.
> 
> Why does AS come to fashion week if he doesn't go to the fashion shows?  I would surely think he'd go to CK - wouldn't they kind of require it?
> 
> I once saw Clive Owen at an Armani fashion show - we got tix from work - it was great fun and Clive Own is a   fine looking man.


I don't think I have ever posted cryptic messages on this board.  I believe I have been very clear and have put myself on the line with my findings, both on 8/27 and yesterday.  The information that I'm sharing with you yesterday and today (it is coming and it is a must read) was all found using published information on AS forums and with my own research using social media.  

By 6:30 am pst on 8/23, I knew that a fake pass had been completed with the AV photos.  By 11 am pst, my mind was blown.  I knew that I was looking at something BIG, bigger than a birthday visit with his love, which is what I originally thought was occurring when I woke up in the am.

It was mastery in action, and I was very impressed.


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> I cannot resist - it is too silly - ok so he married ellen page on his birthday weekend and is really not going to the south pole but is taking a secret honeymoon.  Great work AS keepin this all secret from the crazy fans!!
> 
> BTW - if I were a celeb (well an international sex symbol celeb - I like to think I am sort of famous in my hometown) I would not go to all silly lengths to keep secrets - I'd just live my life the way I would if I wasn't an international sex symbol celeb - I certainly would not wear silly hats to send obscure signals to the world - and anyway - if that was true - it is rather contemptuous towards the people who think well of him him



Contemptuous? It is an interesting choice of words.  Have you or this board ever been contemptuous about any of the women he was rumored to be seeing?

My belief and assumption is yes.  Tell me where I'm wrong.

Additional Edit:  I think a small number of his fans have treated her horrendously.  They have been cruel, judgemental, belittling, and insulting in the worst ways.  I think she has put up with a tremendous amount of attacks on her looks, her sexuality, and her person. I don't see how he could approach this any other way than how he approached it.

Who said anything about the South Pole? I think it is awesome.


----------



## CharlieTruth

scaredsquirrel said:


> Hmm...gone for part of a day and it's like we turned into the Da Vinci Code here.  Nice try but as I often say, I can't imagine why people get their fixation or multiple personality disorder going on us.  Probably because we don't care. But you ladies always bring the best gifs.http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...sgard-thread-xvii-829660-63.html#post25360491
> 
> So today is Calvin Klein, right? Should prove to have some good pics, hopefully.



Get ready for the crazy!

 Okay, it is learning time again.  I hope that you all can understand my stupid explanations.  I&#8217;m not as smart as all of you, so thank you for humoring me.


First lesson in social media research:  check Twitter.  Andreas Nilsson (music video director of various groups including Knife) posted to Twitter on 8/24 at 5:08 pm Sweden time and he actually mentioned the words Fake.   His previous Tweet had been on 8/10 ( at WOW?) and then 3/9 before that.  Does anyone find this curious or is my lunacy showing? Wait, there&#8217;s more.


Then about two hours later, he posted this to IG:








  "Hi, I&#8217;m a dwarf."

*-dristigas*t @ instagr.am

Take notice of the height because it is important.


At around the same time, there were three postings to Twitter, two with sightings, and one with the two photos below.  They were within minutes of each other.  So Alexander was in four places at one time?






Doesn&#8217;t he look cute with the P hat? Sorry, I lost my focus for a moment. Reminds me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q457T1T-7w


On 8/23, DJ Willow and DJ Stocks had a big party in Stockholm where they DJ&#8217;ed.  Below is a photo of Willow and Stocks:


http://instagram.com/p/bMoJsnvI0B

Going back to the first Andreas Nilsson photo, does anyone see a resemblance?


Next photo that was posted on IG: 






Compare the height differences between the two photos. Am I stupid or what?

Take notice of the sunglasses because it is important.  

Then the famous DJ photo:






Look at the sunglasses, hair, lighting, etc.  Also, the person that posted this to IG hadn&#8217;t posted in 51 weeks. Wow, aren&#8217;t I a crazy, raving, idiot?


  I think Alexander spent Monday and Tuesday taking photos.  He flew out Wednesday to join his love, and his friends had a big party on 8/23 with DJ Stocks and DJ Willow. That is where the majority of photos were taken with Fares Fares. His friends posted the photos throughout Saturday to cover him and some probably flew out on Saturday, when it seems the majority of guests flew to the location, including Kristin Bauer and Anna Camp.


----------



## Gilda

CharlieTruth said:


> Get ready for the crazy!
> 
> Okay, it is learning time again.  I hope that you all can understand my stupid explanations.  Im not as smart as all of you, so thank you for humoring me.
> 
> 
> First lesson in social media research:  check Twitter.  Andreas Nilsson (music video director of various groups including Knife) posted to Twitter on 8/24 at 5:08 pm Sweden time and he actually mentioned the words Fake.   His previous Tweet had been on 8/10 ( at WOW?) and then 3/9 before that.  Does anyone find this curious or is my lunacy showing? Wait, theres more.
> 
> 
> Then about two hours later, he posted this to IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi, Im a dwarf."
> 
> *-dristigas*t @ instagr.am
> 
> Take notice of the height because it is important.
> 
> 
> At around the same time, there were three postings to Twitter, two with sightings, and one with the two photos below.  They were within minutes of each other.  So Alexander was in four places at one time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt he look cute with the P hat? Sorry, I lost my focus for a moment. Reminds me of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q457T1T-7w
> 
> 
> On 8/23, DJ Willow and DJ Stocks had a big party in Stockholm where they DJed.  Below is a photo of Willow and Stocks:
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/bMoJsnvI0B
> 
> Going back to the first Andreas Nilsson photo, does anyone see a resemblance?
> 
> 
> Next photo that was posted on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the height differences between the two photos. Am I stupid or what?
> 
> Take notice of the sunglasses because it is important.
> 
> Then the famous DJ photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the sunglasses, hair, lighting, etc.  Also, the person that posted this to IG hadnt posted in 51 weeks. Wow, arent I a crazy, raving, idiot?
> 
> 
> I think Alexander spent Monday and Tuesday taking photos.  He flew out Wednesday to join his love, and his friends had a big party on 8/23 with DJ Stocks and DJ Willow. That is where the majority of photos were taken with Fares Fares. His friends posted the photos throughout Saturday to cover him and some probably flew out on Saturday, when it seems the majority of guests flew to the location, including Kristin Bauer and Anna Camp.



I have to confess that I don't actually see anything in particular with regards to height difference and lighting and whatnot, but let's accept for the sake of argument that his friends all helped to fake his presence in Stockholm for a particular reason... why does it follow that it had anything to do with Ellen Page of all people? Couldn't he have equally been hiding to pull off a bank heist or plastic surgery?


----------



## a_sussan

Gilda, lol... Thank you for starting my day with a laugh. I think the most possible is a bank heist. :sly:


----------



## Gilda

a_sussan said:


> Gilda, lol... Thank you for starting my day with a laugh. I think the most possible is a bank heist. :sly:



It is, after all, the 40th anniversary of the Normalmstorg hostage/Stockholm Syndrome... and Stocks and Willow often DJ at Vau de Ville WHICH IS ON NORMALMSTORG! Elementary, my dear friends.


----------



## Santress

Some pretties from the *CK Downtown* event tonight (September 12, 2013)(HQ/Untagged):


























(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

Fan pic:





"At the @calvinklein after #party with #alexanderskarsgard #nyfw #ckfw #love xx (at DOWNTOWN NYFW Party hosted by Calvin Klein)."

(Source: * jodieboland *tumblr)

http://jodieboland.tumblr.com/post/61088521233/at-the-calvinklein-after-party-with


----------



## MooCowmoo

CharlieTruth said:


> Get ready for the crazy!
> 
> Okay, it is learning time again.  I hope that you all can understand my stupid explanations.  Im not as smart as all of you, so thank you for humoring me.
> 
> 
> First lesson in social media research:  check Twitter.  Andreas Nilsson (music video director of various groups including Knife) posted to Twitter on 8/24 at 5:08 pm Sweden time and he actually mentioned the words Fake.   His previous Tweet had been on 8/10 ( at WOW?) and then 3/9 before that.  Does anyone find this curious or is my lunacy showing? Wait, theres more.
> 
> 
> Then about two hours later, he posted this to IG:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi, Im a dwarf."
> 
> *-dristigas*t @ instagr.am
> 
> Take notice of the height because it is important.
> 
> 
> At around the same time, there were three postings to Twitter, two with sightings, and one with the two photos below.  They were within minutes of each other.  So Alexander was in four places at one time?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt he look cute with the P hat? Sorry, I lost my focus for a moment. Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 8/23, DJ Willow and DJ Stocks had a big party in Stockholm where they DJed.  Below is a photo of Willow and Stocks:
> 
> 
> Going back to the first Andreas Nilsson photo, does anyone see a resemblance?
> 
> 
> Next photo that was posted on IG:
> 
> 
> Compare the height differences between the two photos. Am I stupid or what?* MAYBE?.....Moo *
> 
> Take notice of the sunglasses because it is important.
> 
> Then the famous DJ photo:
> 
> 
> Look at the sunglasses, hair, lighting, etc.  Also, the person that posted this to IG hadnt posted in 51 weeks. Wow, arent I a crazy, raving, idiot?
> 
> 
> I think Alexander spent Monday and Tuesday taking photos.  He flew out Wednesday to join his love, and his friends had a big party on 8/23 with DJ Stocks and DJ Willow. That is where the majority of photos were taken with Fares Fares. His friends posted the photos throughout Saturday to cover him and some probably flew out on Saturday, when it seems the majority of guests flew to the location, including Kristin Bauer and Anna Camp.



I find it quite disturbing that you have paid_ that much_ attention to his movements....But hey, it's your time, your intrigue and if such shenanigans have happened well......Actually, I got nothing after that....I just wanted to use the word shenanigans



Gilda said:


> I have to confess that I don't actually see anything in particular with regards to height difference and lighting and whatnot, but let's accept for the sake of argument that his friends all helped to fake his presence in Stockholm for a particular reason... why does it follow that it had anything to do with Ellen Page of all people? Couldn't he have equally been hiding to pull off a bank heist or plastic surgery?



Maybe he is pulling off a heist at a plastic surgeons?



Gilda said:


> It is, after all, the 40th anniversary of the Normalmstorg hostage/Stockholm Syndrome... and Stocks and Willow often DJ at Vau de Ville WHICH IS ON NORMALMSTORG! Elementary, my dear friends.



By jove I think you've got it:salute:

Santress once again thanks for the lovely pics:urock:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That sheer tshirt from the party pics is quite delicious. Is that Ryan Lochte I spy, please stay away from the douchiness, Alex.
And, may I ask a favor? When responding to a certain new poster, please do not quote her. I might as well not have her on ignore if she's going to be quoted. Thanks!

ETA: Here's a gif from M&W, please note the fanboying gossip to Alex's right:

http://marvelandwhimsy.tumblr.com/post/61074702126


----------



## Santress

More:

















(Source:*  Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *BFAnyc*)


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That sheer tshirt from the party pics is quite delicious. Is that Ryan Lochte I spy, please stay away from the douchiness, Alex.
> *And, may I ask a favor? When responding to a certain new poster, please do not quote her. I might as well not have her on ignore if she's going to be quoted*. Thanks!
> 
> ETA: Here's a gif from M&W, please note the fanboying gossip to Alex's right:
> 
> http://marvelandwhimsy.tumblr.com/post/61074702126



Sorry BC:shame: Will thou have some ale with me to pardon my blunder

Those gifs:giggles: JJ is getting cameracockblocked!


----------



## cate1949

Bank heist makes sense as he probably needed the money to bribe all these people to participate in his deception.

I do want to say something serious - I understand that in the past some people on some sites were rather critical of KB.  This was unfortunate .  This poster seems to be saying that AS would have to have this bizarre secret wedding because of this sort of criticism.  If that were true it would of course be terrible.  It  suggests he is afraid of the fans.  I think this is unlikely in that if he is afraid or thinks his fans are crazy than the generous amount of time he gives to fans is hard to fathom.  If he were to engage in something this bizarre it would be about his own need for privacy not because of mean fans.

Furthermore -   The poster accuses some fans of being contemptuous in that they have said unkind things about former or alleged GF's.  Again - that is unfortunate.  But I say - what is really unkind is to reveal - if it were true - something that he - if it were true - worked very hard to keep secret.  So who is really being cruel here - I think that if it were true it is wrong to reveal it. 

Also - I see no difference in these two sunglass photos that so much weight is placed on.  AS was in Arlanda airport on 8/22 - he was papped on 8/23 with AV in the streets of Stockholm or environs.  8/23 is the alleged date when he is claimed to have flown off to his secret bride.  Busy day - flirtations with AV then off to the bride to be?  If he were marrying shortly (and Lord knows stranger things have happened) would AV be flirting with him on the street?  On 8/24 there is the party at V and there are some instagrams with people other than those Charlie lists.  On 8/26 (?) he returns from what would have been a rather brief honeymoon  and abandons his beloved new wife for a football game where he is very very drunk - this gets all too strange for me - it implies a level of bizarreness on AS and EP's part that gets a bit hard to swallow.  He then remains in Sweden minus wifey - or maybe he has her locked inside his mother's apartment so no one knows!!!!!! - for a few more weeks and then returns to LA and will once again abandon new wife in October to film and then again for a month of trekking?  Don't people usually get married so they can be together - not separate as much as possible to avoid anyone knowing they are a couple?

One last thing -  I've said before for all we know he has a wife and 5 kids - maybe a husband and five kids - so yeah he certainly could  have a secret GF - but if he is so intent on this strange secret stuff - why would he wear a hat with a "P" and telegraph a secret code that would reveal what he is up to?  Isn't the whole point of this conspiracy to keep the relationship a secret - doesn't wearing as implied a "P" hat as a secret code defeat that goal?  And if the pics with the lady in black - she appears to be a chef - are at his alleged secret wedding - why would he even allow a pic to be taken - he is trying to keep it a secret.  The pics defeat all the secret plans.

I did not check all these clues listed - but I did check Kristin Bauer's twitter - which is a pleasure cause she is such a sweet lady and I learned all about all these nice things being done for elephants and strays - but she was on a plane to an undisclosed location on 8/24.  

I wonder if Charlie Truth is an EP fan??


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ok, focusing on the lovely Santress has provided...I like the downtown look.  Suits him (no pun intended). There were power outages in parts of Manhattan last night due to the storms (including where I was staying) so glad he was able to rock on and we got these in hand....


----------



## CharlieTruth

Gilda said:


> I have to confess that I don't actually see anything in particular with regards to height difference and lighting and whatnot, but let's accept for the sake of argument that his friends all helped to fake his presence in Stockholm for a particular reason... why does it follow that it had anything to do with Ellen Page of all people? Couldn't he have equally been hiding to pull off a bank heist or plastic surgery?



I know that all of you would rather have had him commit a crime or have plastic surgery than get married, but that is not the case. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for all new pics :urock:
He sure looks edible. 

And *Buckeye* for gifs, poor JJ :giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok..so I just got in after a wrenching day of PR and pre-work and was just scanning for goss over a glass of cheeky red but...

Someone's kangaroos are loose in the top paddock.

And you know what..I'm not buying in to it...because

a) I couldn't give two flipping sh*ts if he's married. (doesn't damage or enhance my chances with him because my chances with him are NIL though he's lovely to look at)

b) The person posting this has similiar "research" mode psychosis that has affected others in the fandom.

c) Its crazy..Its beyond gossip. I don't even know what this is. But there's a good % of BS.

d) I need more wine

e) see point c.

I hope when I collapse again tomorrow night this has all blown over..or that I imagined all this because man.....shaking my head and rolling my eyes at this.


----------



## Gilda

CharlieTruth said:


> Iu.



Well leaving aside my inconsolable heartbreak for just a moment, you still haven't explained the stratospheric leap in logic from 'possibly not where social media claimed he was' to 'secret wedding'.


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to say I'm kinda jealous of you guys. After years you finally get a conspiracy troll again. He made an amount of effort. Appreciate that. It takes time and discipline to come up with such enhanced stories leaving all logic aside.
Maybe the 'P' stands for Polish and he's thankful someone else took the dive.

*Buddy*, you need to go slow on those pills or weed or whatever you're consuming. It's at a point where it's not recreational anymore.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I think that perhaps I haven't seen so much incomprehensible since Ted C was around, though what is most interesting is not social media, but IP in this case.  But take heart, ladies, apparently we are now an "all of you". As in that we are in full agreement! Lockstep! This should be celebrated.  And if any of you think for a minute that the contributor believes any of this, then I have also heard the Beatles will be having a reunion.   But it will be secret and Paul will post photos to throw you off.  

And btw, how did Jared get in the CK show? That close to the front near Alex? Is NYFW really that short of celebs?

ETA:  Bag, bwahahaha! Polish, that's good. We can always match Charlies and send over to your other thread.


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> Bank heist makes sense as he probably needed the money to bribe all these people to participate in his deception.
> 
> I do want to say something serious - I understand that in the past some people on some sites were rather critical of KB.  This was unfortunate .  This poster seems to be saying that AS would have to have this bizarre secret wedding because of this sort of criticism.  If that were true it would of course be terrible.  It  suggests he is afraid of the fans.  I think this is unlikely in that if he is afraid or thinks his fans are crazy than the generous amount of time he gives to fans is hard to fathom.  If he were to engage in something this bizarre it would be about his own need for privacy not because of mean fans.
> 
> Furthermore -   The poster accuses some fans of being contemptuous in that they have said unkind things about former or alleged GF's.  Again - that is unfortunate.  But I say - what is really unkind is to reveal - if it were true - something that he - if it were true - worked very hard to keep secret.  So who is really being cruel here - I think that if it were true it is wrong to reveal it.
> 
> Also - I see no difference in these two sunglass photos that so much weight is placed on.  AS was in Arlanda airport on 8/22 - he was papped on 8/23 with AV in the streets of Stockholm or environs.  8/23 is the alleged date when he is claimed to have flown off to his secret bride.  Busy day - flirtations with AV then off to the bride to be?  If he were marrying shortly (and Lord knows stranger things have happened) would AV be flirting with him on the street?  On 8/24 there is the party at V and there are some instagrams with people other than those Charlie lists.  On 8/26 (?) he returns from what would have been a rather brief honeymoon  and abandons his beloved new wife for a football game where he is very very drunk - this gets all too strange for me - it implies a level of bizarreness on AS and EP's part that gets a bit hard to swallow.  He then remains in Sweden minus wifey - or maybe he has her locked inside his mother's apartment so no one knows!!!!!! - for a few more weeks and then returns to LA and will once again abandon new wife in October to film and then again for a month of trekking?  Don't people usually get married so they can be together - not separate as much as possible to avoid anyone knowing they are a couple?
> 
> One last thing -  I've said before for all we know he has a wife and 5 kids - maybe a husband and five kids - so yeah he certainly could  have a secret GF - but if he is so intent on this strange secret stuff - why would he wear a hat with a "P" and telegraph a secret code that would reveal what he is up to?  Isn't the whole point of this conspiracy to keep the relationship a secret - doesn't wearing as implied a "P" hat as a secret code defeat that goal?  And if the pics with the lady in black - she appears to be a chef - are at his alleged secret wedding - why would he even allow a pic to be taken - he is trying to keep it a secret.  The pics defeat all the secret plans.
> 
> I did not check all these clues listed - but I did check Kristin Bauer's twitter - which is a pleasure cause she is such a sweet lady and I learned all about all these nice things being done for elephants and strays - but she was on a plane to an undisclosed location on 8/24.
> 
> I wonder if Charlie Truth is an EP fan??


I don't think Alexander, his friends, Ellen, her friends, and their friends together consider it a deception.  I think they consider it a necessity.  

Of course, they wanted privacy for their wedding.  However, and I promise I'm not trying to be argumentative, there have been many unkind things posted about Ellen on this board and in other forums. I don't know about you, but for me, talk about me all you want, but don't talk about my loved ones in an unkind way.  It brings up incredible protective defense mechanisms in people.    

The biggest issue I believe has been safety.  There were the death threats last year and the intermittent harassment that she has received on Twitter from trolls, which have included more threats.  The latest onslaught occurred on Wednesday, 8/7, right before WOW.  Yes, I remember, he looked thrilled on the first day of WOW.  

I have to think about the reveal part. I know more than what I'm posting, but I'm only posting what can be obtained by public research.  I only post when Ellen is treated in a unkind way.  Frankly, I am TIRED of it, and I'm not the only one.  That is all I'm going to say about that.  

AV is a family friend and yes, I believe she would absolutely take part in trying to thwart the press and social media from knowing about his wedding, if requested.  

The big party was on Friday, 8/23, not 8/24, although the photos were published as if it was happening on 8/24.  

They were together again by 8/27 or thereabouts. 

Check out Anna Camp's Instagram. She posted a photo from an airport on 8/24 and never responded to the many inquiries about the photo.  The majority of guests flew in on 8/24 and out on 8/26.  

There has been a roll-out occurring, which tends to be two steps forward, one step back.  If you haven't noticed, it is probably because you don't think it is even a slight possibility.  If you would allow yourself to entertain it for even an hour and think back over the last nine months, you would see it.      

I believe I've answered your questions/comments.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lol @ Bag 

P = Penis. Skars has a big one and needed to subliminally advertise it.

P = Poontang. Alex is getting lots of it and wants to reassure his fanbase he's not lonely.

P = Puh-lease sister, it's just a hat.

Edit: Can you tell me about Area 51 and who really killed JFK?


----------



## Idun

But, but, but - the P was fading last time we saw it. What does it all mean???


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> lol @ Bag
> 
> P = Penis. Skars has a big one and needed to subliminally advertise it.
> 
> P = Poontang. Alex is getting lots of it and wants to reassure his fanbase he's not lonely.
> 
> P = Puh-lease sister, it's just a hat.
> 
> Edit: Can you tell me about Area 51 and who really killed JFK?



Ha!  I for one appreciate that if the conspiracy were true, he's so committed that we have pics of him making out with some blonde in Denmark.  Good for you Alex! Keep up the facade!


----------



## cate1949

well the P is fading cause it is turning into an "S" since her surname is now "Skarsgard".

I thought the threats against EP were from her fans - not AS fans.  

I have seen a lot of strange things in my life - so I wouldn't be stunned if it were true  but if these two really did this and they truly feel that their profession has forced them into such a bizarre arrangement - then it is time to find a new job.  Because if they think there is a danger to them because of disturbed fans - then there whole life will be characterized by that danger.

I understand celebs not wanting their weddings to be interrupted by the paps - but this is a whole nother dimension.  Which is why it seems unbelieveable.

Oh yes - 9 months - so now - she is preggers too?


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> I think that perhaps I haven't seen so much incomprehensible since Ted C was around, though what is most interesting is not social media, but IP in this case.  But take heart, ladies, apparently we are now an* "all of you"*. As in that we are in full agreement! Lockstep! This should be celebrated.  And if any of you think for a minute that the contributor believes any of this, then I have also heard the Beatles will be having a reunion.   But it will be secret and Paul will post photos to throw you off.
> 
> And btw, how did Jared get in the CK show? That close to the front near Alex? Is NYFW really that short of celebs?
> 
> ETA:  Bag, bwahahaha! Polish, that's good. We can always match Charlies and send over to your other thread.



Let me just get my fabulous boots on for the solidarity march 





FreeSpirit71 said:


> lol @ Bag
> 
> P = Penis. Skars has a big one and needed to subliminally advertise it.
> 
> P = Poontang. Alex is getting lots of it and wants to reassure his fanbase he's not lonely.
> 
> P = Puh-lease sister, it's just a hat.
> 
> Edit: Can you tell me about Area 51 and who really killed JFK?







scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha!  I for one appreciate that if the conspiracy were true, he's so committed that we have pics of him making out with some blonde in Denmark.  Good for you Alex! Keep up the facade!



This ruse was pure genius....it must have taken so long to put together such a masterplan



cate1949 said:


> well the P is fading cause it is turning into an "S" since her surname is now "Skarsgard".
> 
> I thought the threats against EP were from her fans - not AS fans.
> 
> I have seen a lot of strange things in my life - so I wouldn't be stunned if it were true  but if these two really did this and they truly feel that their profession has forced them into such a bizarre arrangement - then it is time to find a new job.  Because if they think there is a danger to them because of disturbed fans - then there whole life will be characterized by that danger.
> 
> I understand celebs not wanting their weddings to be interrupted by the paps - but this is a whole nother dimension.  Which is why it seems unbelieveable.
> 
> Oh yes - 9 months - so now - she is preggers too?



WORD!



And I leave you with the words of wisdom from Snookeh herself.....


----------



## cate1949

*I only post when Ellen is treated in a unkind way.  Frankly, I am TIRED of it, and I'm not the only one.  That is all I'm going to say about that.* 

So is that a threat to us?  No one here treated EP in an unkind way.  This sounds so sick to me - should we report this to someone?


----------



## Swanky

Can everyone calm down?
No one threatened anyone and this thread shouldn't be this controversial.  
If a poster is posting things you don't like, *put them on IGNORE USER LIST*; if they're truly offensive, report them then WE'LL handle it.   But there'll be no name calling, dog piling, etc. . .


----------



## Ms Kiah

The best thing is to ignore It. Don't even try to logically engage with It. 

Meanwhile, back to reality. Skars is sexy in black.

Does anyone know if he is now officially signed on to The Giver? He was papped having meetings with producer types and I thought there would be more projects to announce. I know he wants to make quality films but the role seems tiny but I will take what I can get at this point.


----------



## MooCowmoo

cate1949 said:


> *I only post when Ellen is treated in a unkind way.  Frankly, I am TIRED of it, and I'm not the only one.  That is all I'm going to say about that.*
> 
> So is that a threat to us?  No one here treated EP in an unkind way.  This sounds so sick to me - should we report this to someone?




I agree that none of us here have treated EP unkindly.....We may have fringed around her sexual preference (what forum hasn't?)  and we may have had a giggle about things but not in an unfair or unjust way.....I like Ellen and personally think the verbal attacks and death threats she recieved were completely wacko.....As for how 'the ex' was treated..... Well a lot of Alex's fans do not (and have never) really liked KB, this is more to do with it being 'just her' not who she has hooked up with.

I am not worried by the _enlightened_ newcomer....Que sara sara etc... 


Sorry Swanky Mama x


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> *I only post when Ellen is treated in a unkind way.  Frankly, I am TIRED of it, and I'm not the only one.  That is all I'm going to say about that.*
> 
> So is that a threat to us?  No one here treated EP in an unkind way.  This sounds so sick to me - should we report this to someone?


Absolutely not. No threat was implied, and I wasn't implying that anyone here had anything to do with the death threats.  However, it is what they're dealing with, regardless of where it is coming from.


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> well the P is fading cause it is turning into an "S" since her surname is now "Skarsgard".
> 
> I thought the threats against EP were from her fans - not AS fans.
> 
> I have seen a lot of strange things in my life - so I wouldn't be stunned if it were true  but if these two really did this and they truly feel that their profession has forced them into such a bizarre arrangement - then it is time to find a new job.  Because if they think there is a danger to them because of disturbed fans - then there whole life will be characterized by that danger.
> 
> I understand celebs not wanting their weddings to be interrupted by the paps - but this is a whole nother dimension.  Which is why it seems unbelieveable.
> 
> Oh yes - 9 months - so now - she is preggers too?


The nine months was not an opaque reference to pregnancy.  It was referring to January.

On Friday, 8/23, a bunch of tweets went out from 9:40 to 10:10 PST.  Regarding him, they were both in English (not the pattern for summer) and they were both with people in the media/entertainment field - not usual sources of celebrity spotting.  Since this is a Skarsgard forum, I'll focus on one Tweeter.  Here we go:

8/19 - Congratulations to close friends who are near, yet so far away.  Delighted for you both.

8/21 - Two days till Stockholm. My mental heath is in desperate need of it. And Absinthe... Lots of Absinthe....

8/22 - New favorite Swedish word "SUPERDUPERMEGASPÄNNING". Amazing what they come out with. (Super mega voltage)

8/23 - Hello again Stockholm, I've missed you.

8/23 - Stockholm in the sun, nowhere better in the world. Actually feeling human again.* #letthegamesbegin

*8/23 - Gotta love summer in Stockholm, Alexander Skarsgård has just walked past me. #*starspotting*

8/23 - Wedding crashing 101. Only crash weddings with a superstar dj on the decks. #*done* (CT:  the party with the DJs Stocks and Willow. Also a couple of the Swedes had the Wedding Crasher photo posted on their IG page posted around WOW and the subsequent week.)

8/25 - Sunny hot Stockholm day down my the water with catering by  excellent food truck. Gutted in on rushing to make the flight home. (CT: The wedding was in a city located by the water.)

8/27 - Delayed jetlag is a nasty thing. Nothing worse than when your body  relaxes and your body clock finds its been running on adrenaline. (CT: Stockholm and London - doesn't seem like it would cause jetlag.)

8/30 - You can follow all the @*VictoriasSecret* angels you want, but when you cant talk to the woman you love, it's not worth the click to follow.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

LOL!! WTF did I just read over the past few pages?? There were recent pap pics of EP she aint preggers. 

X

Santress thank you very much for all the pictures. He looked fantastic. But I still wish he would wear Tom Ford exclusively, they fit him the best. 

 If Alex will be filming and doing the south poll trek we wont be seeing him for along time. Im going to milk theses for ages. Hope we get some TY videos/interviews from today.


----------



## CharlieTruth

I'm going to let you guys digest all of this.  I know it is a lot to take in.  I will say that I received confirmation from someone with ties to them.  I can't reveal what that person told me, as I promised to give up my dog, Charlie, if I ever revealed it.  Don't fear - I have lots more that I obtained all on my own.  Lastly...

Don't forget to let yourself be changed by new information. - Sarah Silverman


----------



## MooCowmoo

Ms Kiah said:


> The best thing is to ignore It. Don't even try to logically engage with It.
> 
> Meanwhile, back to reality. *Skars is sexy in black*.
> 
> Does anyone know if he is now officially signed on to The Giver? He was papped having meetings with producer types and I thought there would be more projects to announce. I know he wants to make quality films but the role seems tiny but I will take what I can get at this point.




Oh he is


----------



## CobaltBlu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can everyone calm down?
> No one threatened anyone and this thread shouldn't be this controversial.
> If a poster is posting things you don't like, *put them on IGNORE USER LIST*; if they're truly offensive, report them then WE'LL handle it.   But there'll be no name calling, dog piling, etc. . .



Repeating this.....please lay off the troll talk. It's a gossip thread, AND you ALL know how to use the ignore button, if you don't like what you read just move along. Thanks!!


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from the *CK Downtown* event last night (September 12, 2013):





"Either I&#8217;m shrinking, or Skarsgård is Swedish for giant.
#its complicated #swedish meatballs #askars."

-*snaxinthecity* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alex in Soho today (September 13, 2013):























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thanks Santress!!  

I just can't deal with his gorgeous Vikingness. Like unf. He's so sweet to stop and pose with people. 

OTOH, I can only imagine the terrible techno he's listening to. Proving that he's not without flaws!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Sorry BC:shame: Will thou have some ale with me to pardon my blunder
> 
> Those gifsJJ is getting cameracockblocked!



I will have some ale, and the most chocolately cupcake you can send through the intetubes!  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok..so I just got in after a wrenching day of PR and pre-work and was just scanning for goss over a glass of cheeky red but...
> 
> Someone's kangaroos are loose in the top paddock.
> 
> And you know what..I'm not buying in to it...because
> 
> a) I couldn't give two flipping sh*ts if he's married. (doesn't damage or enhance my chances with him because my chances with him are NIL though he's lovely to look at)
> 
> b) The person posting this has similiar "research" mode psychosis that has affected others in the fandom.
> 
> c) Its crazy..Its beyond gossip. I don't even know what this is. But there's a good % of BS.
> 
> *d) I need more wine
> 
> e) see point c.*
> 
> I hope when I collapse again tomorrow night this has all blown over..or that I imagined all this because man.....shaking my head and rolling my eyes at this.



Shouldn't e be see point d?  



scaredsquirrel said:


> I think that perhaps I haven't seen so much incomprehensible since Ted C was around, though what is most interesting is not social media, but IP in this case.  But take heart, ladies, apparently we are now an *"all of you". As in that we are in full agreement! Lockstep! This should be celebrated.*  And if any of you think for a minute that the contributor believes any of this, then I have also heard the Beatles will be having a reunion.   But it will be secret and Paul will post photos to throw you off.
> 
> And btw,* how did Jared get in the CK show?* That close to the front near Alex? Is NYFW really that short of celebs?
> 
> ETA:  Bag, bwahahaha! Polish, that's good. We can always match Charlies and send over to your other thread.



I've  always wanted to be part of a Borg.

That's probably what Alex was asking Italo.



Ms Kiah said:


> Thanks Santress!!
> 
> I just can't deal with his gorgeous Vikingness. Like unf. He's so sweet to stop and pose with people.
> 
> OTOH, I can only imagine the *terrible techno* he's listening to. Proving that he's not without flaws!



Hot Chip! Which isn't really techno, not to me anyway.


----------



## Santress

Cute one from last night (September 12, 2013):





"Heres one for the ladies: Alexander Skarsgard in se angelic club rat lighting."

-*derekblasberg* twitter


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress. 

Here is a short but nice video of Alex talking about his new charitychallenge. 
He´s at the Calvin Klein Fashion Week party in New York Thursday night.
(I don´t know how to post it since it´s not YouTube). 

Link: http://uk.eonline.com/news/458826/a...rince-harry-across-the-south-pole-for-charity


----------



## RedTopsy

The article from uk.eonline.com and a link to the video with Alex.



> *Alexander Skarsgård Talks Racing Prince Harry Across the South Pole for Charity*
> 
> by Josh Grossberg and Alicia Quarles Today 1:04 PM PDT
> 
> He may play a sexy vampire on TV who enjoys warm blood, but Alexander Skarsgård is willing to suffer through a cold spell for a good cause. Make that a long cold spell.
> 
> E! News caught up with the True Blood hottie at the Calvin Klein Fashion Week party in New York Thursday night and asked him about his just-announced race with Prince Harry across Antarctica as part of the Walking With the Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge.
> 
> Needless to say, Skarsgård was thrilled by the prospect of going up against the royal.
> 
> NEWS: Get the scoop on Prince Harry's South Pole training
> 
> "I'm part of the U.S. team and I was just honored when they asked me. It's called Walking With the Wounded, the charity," the 37-year-old actor told E! News. "We're gonna ski to the South Pole with three teams with four wounded soldiers on each team&#8212;a British team with Prince Harry and Dominic West from The Wire is with The Commonwealth [Canadian-Australian] Team and I'm with the Americans."
> 
> The competition will see the three groups embark on a 208-mile trek across the frozen continent that will take place over a month during Antarctica's summer&#8212;winter here in the U.S. But it's no picnic as they'll face along with below-zero temperatures, blizzards and dangerous ravines as they make their way across a harsh, icy landscape.
> 
> But given that he's from Sweden, not to mention a former marine in that country (as well as having played a convincing soldier in HBO's Generation Kill), it shouldn't go too badly for Skarsgård who added that he was just happy to be able to help raise money for military charities.
> 
> "I had an opportunity to meet [his teammates] for the first time last week in California. Two guys and two girls. Amazing, amazing people. I'm really honored," he said.
> 
> While the HBO star is already hard at work training for the journey, it was announced today that Prince Harry will attend a reception at the Royal Society in London on Sept. 26 for MapAction.
> 
> Prince William's younger brother is a patron of the NGO, which specializes in providing mapping for humanitarian emergencies, and the event will help attract new donors to aid MapAction's long-term mission.
> 
> "Prince Harry's patronage of MapAction is a highly valuable contribution for an organisation of our size. We are grateful to Prince Harry for the generosity displayed through his ongoing commitment to MapAction's work," said MapAction chief executive Liz Hughes.



http://uk.eonline.com/news/458826/a...rince-harry-across-the-south-pole-for-charity


----------



## Hephaistion

I bet Charlie Truth loves the instragram photo that Santress just posted: Alex is surrounded by young men, which means he must be in a gay bar, ergo he is gay and his big secret is a same-sex wedding. Right?  It is amazing at what one can get out of one photo!! 

PS: also thought that was totally sweet of him to stop for that picture with the woman in SoHo! He looks perfectly happy to do it! He smiled before the picture, just not in it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The arm porn from today's pics is very, very nice.
We've had some most excellent pics from this NY trip.
I really like his acting, etc. But sometimes it's alright just to stop and stare at pictures and remind myself that he is a very attractive man. Sometimes it's ok to embrace the shallow!


----------



## cate1949

thanks for posting the video - glad to hear it from him - so it is confirmed for sure.  I wish these reporter types would ask relevant questions - she was so busy gushing over P. Harry she did not ask AS what made him decide to do it - how he was preparing etc - those would be interesting questions

I am in awe that he is taking this on


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the video.

Fan pic fresh off instagram:





"Me and my hero."

*-jenvolk3* @ instagr.am


----------



## cate1949

the leather jacket returns!


----------



## cate1949

Hephaistion - why do you have my cat??  LOL Your kittie with the white bib looks just like my cat who died this summer - 20 yrs old - seeing your avatar brought back the happy memory.

*I bet Charlie Truth loves the instragram photo that Santress just posted: Alex is surrounded by young men, which means he must be in a gay bar, ergo he is gay and his big secret is a same-sex wedding. Right?*


----------



## cate1949

LOL - did not finish my post - 

Charlie Truth thinks Alex is secretly someplace else now and that pic was taken months ago and is being posted by a friend who is part of the conspiracy


----------



## CharlieTruth

More Twitter Fun

Wedding Guest - Jonathan Torrens (co-star of Ellen's from Trailer Park Boys)
8/27 - I'm super-into HBO* these days. It's so good I just sit on the couch and consume it all day.   *Honey Bunches of Oats

Wedding Guest - Jenny Mollen - wife of Jason Biggs (good friend of Ellen's)
8/13 - If you invite me to your wedding and plan on changing more than once,  just know I'll be doing the same. My final look will be sweats.

8/15  - Your account was funnier before you turned into a star ****er. 

8/18 - Is there any greater revenge than finding out the popular girl  from your high school married a Lipschitz? 

8/21 - When you date a woman, you date her friends. And by that I mean my husband and I know you have one nut.


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> LOL - did not finish my post -
> 
> Charlie Truth thinks Alex is secretly someplace else now and that pic was taken months ago and is being posted by a friend who is part of the conspiracy


No, he only does that for special occasions, like his Wedding!


----------



## Hephaistion

cate1949 said:


> Hephaistion - why do you have my cat??  LOL Your kittie with the white bib looks just like my cat who died this summer - 20 yrs old - seeing your avatar brought back the happy memory.



Awe, I'm sorry to read that!  Although 20 yrs is a grand age for a cat!  What was his/her name? Mine is Chewbacca or Chewey for short. The other one is Sidney, after Sidney Crosby although shes female. Chewy got his name because he has a breathing problem that makes him sound like a wookie!


----------



## cate1949

*Awe, I'm sorry to read that!  Although 20 yrs is a grand age for a cat!  What was his/her name? Mine is Chewbacca or Chewey for short. The other one is Sidney, after Sidney Crosby although shes female. Chewy got his name because he has a breathing problem that makes him sound like a wookie!* 



Baghirra - the black leopard from jungle book!  But we called her Baggie - she was a real sweetie - but aren't they all.   Yours both look adorable - nice names too.  We now have a guy we found as a kitten a few days before Christmas so of course he is "Merry" - he is also huge - part horse I think.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The arm porn from today's pics is very, very nice.
> We've had some most excellent pics from this NY trip.
> I really like his acting, etc. But sometimes it's alright just to stop and stare at pictures and remind myself that he is a very attractive man. Sometimes it's ok to embrace the shallow!



Sometimes it's fun to embrace the shallow, and after those mind blowingly sexy photos of Askars over the past few days, I've even sunk below shallow 




Santress said:


> Thanks for the video. 'smile1'
> 
> Fan pic fresh off instagram:
> 
> "Me and my hero."
> 
> -jenvolk3 @ instagr.am



Thank you very much for all those beautiful photos of Alex you have posted 




Hephaistion said:


> Awe, I'm sorry to read that!  Although 20 yrs is a grand age for a cat!  What was his/her name? Mine is Chewbacca or Chewey for short. The other one is Sidney, after Sidney Crosby although shes female. Chewy got his name because he has a breathing problem that makes him sound like a wookie!



Oh I never realised the two cats were yours. I thought they were professional model cats as they are really lovely 


-------------

And I'm sorry I can't go back to quote from previous pages as I've got a banging head, can I just say that Alex looks absolute perfection in Tom Ford. The CK is fine but nowhere near as good.

Thank you for all the additional info on the Walk With The Wounded expedition.

And I do think Alex was very cute with his gentle backwards lean when JJ was trying to sneak a pic.

Cate, Merry is a lovely name for a cat too, even if he is part horse


----------



## Ms Kiah

Suit Perfection.

Just the way it fit and brought out the color in his eyes. My favorite look of his ever.


----------



## dl82

scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha!  I for one appreciate that if the conspiracy were true, he's so committed that *we have pics of him making out with some blonde in Denmark.*  Good for you Alex! Keep up the facade!




What?! How did I miss this? Oh, yeah, I don't pay that close attention :/  Can anyone point me in the direction of said pictures?

ETA: Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Ms Kiah said:


> Suit Perfection.
> 
> Just the way it fit and brought out the color in his eyes. My favorite look of his ever.



UNF!!! 

My all time fave look. Im pretty sure this is a Tom Ford suit too.


----------



## Zola24

Ms Kiah said:


> Suit Perfection.
> 
> Just the way it fit and brought out the color in his eyes. My favorite look of his ever.



Oh I so agree  Suit and colour perfection  
And if we're going down that route





vispreeve






skarsjoy






ahhmartin


Eta: Sorry *SydneyGirl* I wasn't ignoring you, I've just seen you at the bottom of the page. If three of us recall that suit being Tom Ford it must be


----------



## a_sussan

He sure looks nice in a suit and especially in a Tom Ford suit. 

Must have my drooling cloth near.. lol...

And thank for the pics!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola24 said:


> Oh I so agree  Suit and colour perfection
> And if we're going down that route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vispreeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhmartin
> 
> 
> Eta: Sorry *SydneyGirl* I wasn't ignoring you, I've just seen you at the bottom of the page. If three of us recall that suit being Tom Ford it must be



Good Goddess Zola...Him in this suit does so many things to my.....everything

Buckeye, alas my choccy cupcakes did not last long enough for a pic but here, these are for you and anyone else who needs one this weekend as they have added love.....They go good with a dessert wine or any old alcohol you can find......you can tell I am not a fussy moo


----------



## RedTopsy

Apparently there is a alternate ending to "the East". 
It´s on the DVD wich is to be released September 17.
I have seen gifs and pics from that ending and it seems more dramatic but good.
It will be fun to watch it. I hope there will be more stuff on the DVD, like behind the
scenes stuff, comments and so ...

Warning below!
Spoilers about alternate ending of "the East"!!!




Here are som gifs from the alternate ending. 
I will not post so many, it might spoil the ending if you decide to whatch it after all.







































theeastiseverywhere.tumblr


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> He sure looks nice in a suit and especially in a Tom Ford suit.
> 
> Must have my drooling cloth near.. lol...
> 
> And thank for the pics!



Alex does look very nice in Tom Ford and I wonder if he realises how in demand that suit is going to be for all our 'secret' weddings  




MooCowmoo said:


> Good Goddess Zola 'faint'...Him in this suit does so many things to my.....everything 'graucho'
> 
> Buckeye, alas my choccy cupcakes did not last long enough for a pic but here, these are for you and anyone else who needs one this weekend as they have added love.....They go good with a dessert wine or any old alcohol you can find......you can tell I am not a fussy moo



Alex sure knows how to rock a suit, and let's be honest here, no matter what he wears, even old baggy t's, he always looks like a Swedish Sex God and just so ****able. Although in that black see-through t on Thursday he really excelled 

Those cupcakes look delicious, although I don't like chocolate cake, so is it ok if I just have the alcohol 

Also I'm glad I've got to speak to you as my SkarsPorn file is exploding, so perhaps when it's quiet, we should start SkarsPorn Sundays again  




RedTopsy said:


> Apparently there is a alternate ending to "the East".
> It´s on the DVD wich is to be released September 17.
> I have seen gifs and pics from that ending and it seems more dramatic but good.
> It will be fun to watch it. I hope there will be more stuff on the DVD, like behind the
> scenes stuff, comments and so ...
> 
> Warning below!
> Spoilers about alternate ending of "the East"!!!
> 
> Here are som gifs from the alternate ending.
> I will not post so many, it might spoil the ending if you decide to whatch it after all.



I haven't seen any of Alex's films yet, as they haven't been screened where I live yet and I don't think they will be. Don't worry you haven't spoilt the ending for me as I think I've probably seen the movies in gif and s/cap form. Also once all the gifs and s/caps are out is very difficult to avoid discussion of the scenes. So I guess if anyone doesn't want to see spoilers at this stage it's up to them to shout out and ask for no spoilers to be posted until (whatever date).

Also I'm not sure but I think the Alternative Endings may only be available on Blu-ray.

Thank you very much for taking the time to find and post those powerful gifs 


Eta: Having checked theeastiseverywhere website, I still think the alternative endings are only available on blu-ray, and there are two alternative endings. Whether both are included, or a separate copy has to be purchased for each, again I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## cate1949

*Although in that black see-through t on Thursday he really excelled* 

The black T shirt has a knit look to it and reminds me of old sweaters I love and keep for years and they get so washed out you can see through them - and I can see him keeping some ten year old knit that is starting to lose threads so now you can see through it.

The shade of blue in that suit and the fit is what makes it look so great on him - slightly darker blue really does it for him - as well as the blue in the shirt.  I love a man in a good suit!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola.....Porn Sundays are always welcome

Here have this cake instead.....It is so fabulous that I just can't believe it is a cake (and way out of my artistic league) 


Cate everything you said


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I haven't seen any of Alex's films yet, as they haven't been screened where I live yet and I don't think they will be. Don't worry you haven't spoilt the ending for me as I think I've probably seen the movies in gif and s/cap form. Also once all the gifs and s/caps are out is very difficult to avoid discussion of the scenes. So I guess if anyone doesn't want to see spoilers at this stage it's up to them to shout out and ask for no spoilers to be posted until (whatever date).
> 
> Also I'm not sure but I think the Alternative Endings may only be available on Blu-ray.
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time to find and post those powerful gifs
> 
> 
> Eta: Having checked theeastiseverywhere website, I still think the alternative endings are only available on blu-ray, and there are two alternative endings. Whether both are included, or a separate copy has to be purchased for each, again I don't know. Sorry.




Thanks for the info Zola. 
Yes, I also checked the website now and it looks like the endings are on the Blue-Ray.
I hope they are both on the same disc.  




cate1949 said:


> *Although in that black see-through t on Thursday he really excelled*
> 
> The black T shirt has a knit look to it and reminds me of old sweaters I love and keep for years and they get so washed out you can see through them - and I can see him keeping some ten year old knit that is starting to lose threads so now you can see through it.
> 
> The shade of blue in that suit and the fit is what makes it look so great on him - slightly darker blue really does it for him - as well as the blue in the shirt.  I love a man in a good suit!



I totally agree with you. 
He was looking so hot in these pics from fashion week.  



MooCowmoo said:


> Zola.....Porn Sundays are always welcome
> 
> Here have this cake instead.....It is so fabulous that I just can't believe it is a cake (and way out of my artistic league)
> 
> 
> Cate everything you said



That is some cake! 
I would be afraid to eat from it though. It is so amazing that it would be a shame to mess it up.
Maybe only to watch.


----------



## cate1949

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20734856,00.html

Great interview with AS which I hope they didn't just make up (does People do that?)

relevant portions:

"I'm pretty stubborn and motivated and I don't give up easily," Skarsgard, 37, told PEOPLE at Thursday's Calvin Klein Spring 2014 Collection after party in N.Y.C. "I'm very focused and we're not going to lose!" 

Prince Harry is the charity's patron and the event features three teams of wounded soldiers from the U.K., U.S. and Australia/Canada racing across the snow and ice of Antarctica for 16 days to raise funds for rehabilitation services for military veterans. 


The Swedish-born actor hasn't met the 28-year-old prince yet, but says he's eager to introduce himself &#8211; at the finish life. 

"I'm very excited to meet him. I'll be with my U.S. teammates at the South Pole welcoming him," Skarsgard says with a laugh. "I'll be happy to see him when he arrives. We will be there first though!" 

And how will the HBO hunk greet the prince? With some trash talk? 

"No, I'm going to give him a high five when I meet him," he says. "I hear he's an amazing guy. I admire him for being involved with Walking with the Wounded for a couple of years and taking the time to help wounded soldiers. It's going to be an honor to meet him."


----------



## RedTopsy

A  short interview with Alex at the Calvin Klein event September 12 (about 0.53 in the video)
Just a few words but he looks so yummy. Drooling!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Topsy, he sure looks yummy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Suit Perfection.
> 
> *Just the way it fit and brought out the color in his eyes. My favorite look of his ever.*



The fit, the color, he looked happy, etc.



MooCowmoo said:


> Good Goddess Zola...Him in this suit does so many things to my.....everything
> 
> Buckeye, alas my choccy cupcakes did not last long enough for a pic but here, these are for you and anyone else who needs one this weekend as they have added love.....They go good with a dessert wine or any *old alcohol you can find.*.....you can tell I am not a fussy moo



I'm going to need that by the end of tomorrow night. That and the cupcakes.



RedTopsy said:


> Apparently there is a alternate ending to "the East".
> It´s on the DVD wich is to be released September 17.
> I have seen gifs and pics from that ending and it seems more dramatic but good.
> *It will be fun to watch it. I hope there will be more stuff on the DVD, like behind the
> scenes stuff, comments and so ...*
> 
> Warning below!
> Spoilers about alternate ending of "the East"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are som gifs from the alternate ending.
> I will not post so many, it might spoil the ending if you decide to whatch it after all.
> stiseverywhere.tumblr



It is my understanding there there really aren't that many extras, which, if true, is sort of annoying. i guess I've gotten spoiled with most dvds having a fair amount of extras.



cate1949 said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20734856,00.html
> 
> Great interview with AS which *I hope they didn't just make up (does People do that?)
> *
> relevant portions:
> 
> "I'm pretty stubborn and motivated and I don't give up easily," Skarsgard, 37, told PEOPLE at Thursday's Calvin Klein Spring 2014 Collection after party in N.Y.C. "I'm very focused and we're not going to lose!"
> 
> Prince Harry is the charity's patron and the event features three teams of wounded soldiers from the U.K., U.S. and Australia/Canada racing across the snow and ice of Antarctica for 16 days to raise funds for rehabilitation services for military veterans.
> 
> 
> The Swedish-born actor hasn't met the 28-year-old prince yet, but says he's eager to introduce himself  at the finish life.
> 
> "I'm very excited to meet him. I'll be with my U.S. teammates at the South Pole welcoming him," Skarsgard says with a laugh. "I'll be happy to see him when he arrives. We will be there first though!"
> 
> And how will the HBO hunk greet the prince? With some trash talk?
> 
> "No, I'm going to give him a high five when I meet him," he says. "I hear he's an amazing guy. I admire him for being involved with Walking with the Wounded for a couple of years and taking the time to help wounded soldiers. It's going to be an honor to meet him."



People may not be as high a quality gossip/celebrity magazine that they once were, but they're not known for making things up.

Nice interview, thanks for the link.


----------



## Santress

I'm sorry to hear about your kitty, Cate.

Thanks for the updates & pretty, MsKiah, Zola, Cate & Red!

Fan pic from *The Last Magazine/Ebay* event (September 10, 2013):





(Source: * wolfspeaks* @ instagr.am)

More/Untagged from September 13, 2013 in Soho:














(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your kitty, Cate.
> 
> Thanks for the updates & pretty, MsKiah, Zola, Cate & Red!
> 
> Fan pic from *The Last Magazine/Ebay* event (September 10, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * wolfspeaks* @ instagr.am)
> 
> More/Untagged from September 13, 2013 in Soho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * Zimbio*)



Isn't that NotVinDiesel in the top few pics from Friday? And they're dressed sort of like twins?


----------



## AB Negative

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Isn't that NotVinDiesel in the top few pics from Friday? And they're dressed sort of like twins?


 

Yes.  That is the same guy he was in New York with before.  Funny they are dressed alike.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot uploaded tonight (September 14, 2013):





(Source: * fredrikstambromakeup* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

*Santress* thanks for a new pics!!!  

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think it looks like the woman he took a fan pic earlier this week is caught on one those pics too, grey t-shirt and red skirt. Second pic from bottom.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hiya sussan, I think that photo was taken at roughly the same time Alex posed with the fan 









> alexanderssskarsbrow:
> 
> I like this pic. That so would be me behind him, phoning a friend, freaking out (hopefully quietly) about who&#8217;s walking in front of me and how on earth I would stop him for a picture.


----------



## MooCowmoo

:giggles:


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/5rpy.jpg/imageshack.us/a/img59/9862/5rpy.jpg
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/0k9r.jpg/imageshack.us/a/img853/7805/0k9r.jpg
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/trj4.jpg]imageshack.us/a/img18/9370/trj4.jpg
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/oc68.jpg/imageshack.us/a/img849/9375/oc68.jpg
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/sujc.jpg/imageshack.us/a/img707/3387/sujc.jpg
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/1njy.jpg/imageshack.us/a/img694/1029/1njy.jpg
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/djxf.jpg/imageshack.us/a/img716/3283/djxf.jpg
> (Source: Zimbio





Santress said:


> Stealth shot uploaded tonight (September 14, 2013):
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/ietr.jpg/img163.imageshack.us/img163/5441/ietr.jpg
> (Source:  fredrikstambromakeup @ instagr.am)



Thank you for all the photos  although sometimes I think we all feel a little sorry for Alex.




AB Negative said:


> Yes.  That is the same guy he was in New York with before.  Funny they are dressed alike.



:giggles: All Alex's friends do seem to morph into him 


Hiya *Moo*, I haven't forgotten it's SkarsPorn Sunday  I'll get right on to it. I may be some time


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your kitty, Cate.
> 
> Thanks for the updates & pretty, MsKiah, Zola, Cate & Red!
> 
> Fan pic from *The Last Magazine/Ebay* event (September 10, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * wolfspeaks* @ instagr.am)
> 
> More/Untagged from September 13, 2013 in Soho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * Zimbio*)





AB Negative said:


> Yes.  That is the same guy he was in New York with before.  Funny they are dressed alike.



And Coachellas. He does tend to dress in a similar manner to Alex.

ETA: the stealth shot from Saturday, the man who took that is a Swede, so wouldn't be surprised if it was some NY Swedish Posse get together. I still find it a bit weird that his friends/acquaintances put of stealth shots of him as well.


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> 'giggles'



Love those captions :giggles:

For you  Oldies but goodies 













askarslover


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hiya sussan, I think that photo was taken at roughly the same time Alex posed with the fan



That's what I thought too. 

And maybe Alex has some kind of a dress code for his posse or they might phone each other the night before and decides what clothes to wear. :giggles: 


Thank *Zola* for the goodies!!


----------



## Santress

An oldie of a young(er) Alex unearthed by a Manna Mariam fan:





"Can you believe that&#8217;s me and that True Blood vampire hunk ages ago on location shooting a finnish film. Especially fond of my 80&#8217;s hooker styling."

-*mannamariam* @ instagr.am via *mygloombeauty* tumblr

http://mygloombeauty.tumblr.com/post/61289569281/picture-of-singer-songwriter-manna-with-alexander

She doesn't reference a source for the photo (I added that info. in my tumblr reblog) but I checked and it's up on Manna Mariam's instagram:

http://instagram.com/mannamariam

http://instagram.com/p/dccl7pH3wz/


----------



## a_sussan

*Santress*, cute pic.. .. or not..   but a new pic. 

I can totally understand Alex being stalked in NY and that he don't look happy, after being haunted by paps. But at the CK evens he looked relaxed 
And here I sit with my drink and my Swedish snuff and hope for Alex to return to Stockholm.. poor me....!!    :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Sleep thigh, good night!! Love to of you and and o good night!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola24 said:


> Love those captions :giggles:
> 
> For you  Oldies but goodies
> 
> ]



Oh Zola, girl you know how to make me smile  Thanks chick!



Santress said:


> An oldie of a young(er) Alex unearthed by a Manna Mariam fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Can you believe thats me and that True Blood vampire hunk ages ago on location shooting a finnish film. Especially fond of my 80s hooker styling."
> 
> -*mannamariam* @ instagr.am via *mygloombeauty* tumblr
> 
> http://mygloombeauty.tumblr.com/post/61289569281/picture-of-singer-songwriter-manna-with-alexander
> 
> She doesn't reference a source for the photo (I added that info. in my tumblr reblog) but I checked and it's up on Manna Mariam's instagram:
> 
> http://instagram.com/mannamariam
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/dccl7pH3wz/



Thanks for the oldie Santress, and once again thanks for all the lovely pretty you bring



a_sussan said:


> Sleep thigh, good night!! Love to of you and and o good night!



Night sussan.....Look at the gifs from Zola for at least 10 minutes and then go to sleep....Guarenteed very sweet dreams


Oh well, another weekend over  to Monday!


----------



## Zola24

^ Oops, tpf didn't like some off those gifs, which is fair enough it is their web site, hopefully these will be ok 















ericnorseman

Sleep well


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola I am re-visiting S3 today and just watched this episode  Not many men can pull off what he is wearing..... Good Goddess, those V cut abs.....


----------



## Zola24

^ That outfit shouldn't work at all, he's even wearing flip flops and still paces around like a barely in control wild beast. That body is insane, it's beyond perfection, and I love angry sex


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ That outfit shouldn't work at all, he's even wearing flip flops and still paces around like a barely in control wild beast. *That body is insan*e, it's beyond perfection, and I love angry sex



Yeah, it's an insane body.
Looking at this week's pap pics, I swear that he has more muscles in his forearms than he's had. I don't know if I'm imagining it. I perhaps should do more research, check the archival photos, that sort of thing.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah, it's an insane body.
> *Looking at this week's pap pics, I swear that he has more muscles in his forearms than he's had.* I don't know if I'm imagining it. *I perhaps should do more research, check the archival photos, that sort of thing.*



OH, please do....   I would be much grateful if you did


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah, it's an insane body.
> Looking at this week's pap pics, I swear that he has more muscles in his forearms than he's had. I don't know if I'm imagining it. I perhaps should *do more research, check the archival photos*, that sort of thing.



I do so much research that I am a SkarsLibrarian.....Different types of Skarsporn catalogued and filed and checked hourly

And yes, his arms are looking more buff


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I do so much research that I am a SkarsLibrarian.....Different types of Skarsporn catalogued and filed and checked hourly
> 
> And yes, his arms are looking more buff



He's a different sort of buff than he was four years ago for Straw Dogs. Or at least I think he looks different.
I'm going on the presumption now that his current workout routine is more tailored for the upcoming trek.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's a different sort of buff than he was four years ago for Straw Dogs. Or at least I think he looks different.
> I'm going on the presumption now that his current workout routine is more tailored for the upcoming trek.



I know very little of strenght training  () but I could think it possible that a lot of the training he did for Straw Dogs and True Blood had focus on how to make him look as good as possible - the training for Generation Kill and the trek is probably more based on building real strenght. Does that makes sense? Regardles - he looks just


----------



## Zola24

^ Your post made perfect sense, he does look stronger 














mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I know very little of strenght training  () but I could think it possible that a lot of the training he did for Straw Dogs and True Blood had focus on how to make him look as good as possible - the training for Generation Kill and the trek is probably more based on building real strenght. *Does that makes sense*? Regardles - he looks just



Yes, and I probably should have mentioned that I know that because one of my best friends was a personal trainer, and therefore I have just enough knowledge of that to wonder if that's why he's doing it. Though since I posted that after a mere four hours of sleep, I was too incoherent to clarify that.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, and I probably should have mentioned that I know that because one of my best friends was a personal trainer, and therefore I have just enough knowledge of that to wonder if that's why he's doing it. Though since I posted that after a mere four hours of sleep, I was too incoherent to clarify that.



I'm glad to know I'm not totally off


----------



## a_sussan

It sure looks like he has more upper body muscles now, with would make sense if you are going to go skiing cross country in the south pole. He looks so totally yummy that's for sure..


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> It sure looks like he has more upper body muscles now, with would make sense if you are going to go skiing cross country in the south pole. He looks so totally yummy that's for sure..



I wonder when (and where) he'll start practising the skiing..


----------



## a_sussan

Idun said:


> I wonder when (and where) he'll start practising the skiing..



Good question   maybe he practice skiing at the gym, I know my PT did that before he skied "Wasaloppet" which is 90 km cross country race.


----------



## cate1949

if you look at the types of training the dif teams are doing - Alex's "bulking up" is not what they are doing - stamina/endurance seems to be where the teams  are going as well as cold weather acclimatization.  An extra layer or two of adipose tissue will help keep him warm and also provide energy reserves so he doesn't lose a ton of weight - and the strength helps re: pulling the sled.  But this is why I was happy to see his confirmation because if you look at the training everyone else is doing - he does not seem to be doing that.  Harry and the UK team spent 24 hours recently in a artificial sub zero environment - doing two hour skiing then resting then rinse and repeat plus practicing setting up camp in a simulated Antarctic environment just a few days ago.  Harry,Dominic West and the teams were in Iceland - I am too lazy to look up dates - but it seems to me they were there just before Alex's trek to Iceland and they were x-skiing across glaciers.  PLus the US team was recently in Norway on the glaciers.  Now - it seems clear to me we do not know exactly what he was actually doing and where he was in Iceland - but it did not seem from what was posted he was on the glaciers.  Although I would say now that the Iceland trip was part of his prep.  Everyone else involved in this including Harry and West are doing cold weather training and x skiing plus spending lots of time with the teams - granted we do not know how AS spends all his time so he could be doing all sorts of things we know nothing about.  LOL - do they have any simulated arctic chambers in NYC?


----------



## a_sussan

Don't Absolut Vodka have like a cold room like they have in Stockholm. That would be perfect for him,


----------



## RedTopsy

It looks like Alex has been putting on some nice muscles on the legs. 
He sure will need them on his "skiingtrip".
I wonder how he is training for this adventure? We don´t really know that. 
He could also be doing some training to prepare himself for the cold weather. 
But I think he knows a lot about training, he has done some serious training of his body
through the years, even when he was back in Sweden some years ago. 
He will be fine with this I think. 
It will be so exciting to follow this charitychallenge, looking forward to the start and updates. 


Alex and his muscles:  







characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> if you look at the types of training the dif teams are doing - Alex's "bulking up" is not what they are doing - stamina/endurance seems to be where the teams  are going as well as cold weather acclimatization.  An extra layer or two of adipose tissue will help keep him warm and also provide energy reserves so he doesn't lose a ton of weight - and the strength helps re: pulling the sled.  But this is why I was happy to see his confirmation because if you look at the training everyone else is doing - he does not seem to be doing that.  Harry and the UK team spent 24 hours recently in a artificial sub zero environment - doing two hour skiing then resting then rinse and repeat plus practicing setting up camp in a simulated Antarctic environment just a few days ago.  Harry,Dominic West and the teams were in Iceland - I am too lazy to look up dates - but it seems to me they were there just before Alex's trek to Iceland and they were x-skiing across glaciers.  PLus the US team was recently in Norway on the glaciers.  Now - it seems clear to me we do not know exactly what he was actually doing and where he was in Iceland - but it did not seem from what was posted he was on the glaciers.  Although I would say now that the Iceland trip was part of his prep.  Everyone else involved in this including Harry and West are doing cold weather training and x skiing plus spending lots of time with the teams - granted we do not know how AS spends all his time so he could be doing all sorts of things we know nothing about.  LOL - do they have any simulated arctic chambers in NYC?





RedTopsy said:


> It looks like Alex has been putting on some nice muscles on the legs.
> He sure will need them on his "skiingtrip".
> I wonder how he is training for this adventure? We don´t really know that.
> He could also be doing some training to prepare himself for the cold weather.
> But I think he knows a lot about training, he has done some serious training of his body
> through the years, even when he was back in Sweden some years ago.
> He will be fine with this I think.
> It will be so exciting to follow this charitychallenge, looking forward to the start and updates.
> 
> 
> Alex and his muscles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr



I have no idea what/how is he is actually training for this. I'm presuming that he didn't spend a weekend hiking with the the team and then they waved goodbye to him saying 'See you in November!' I'm hoping/presuming that they're working with him on how he should train for this in terms of physical workouts, nutrition, mentally, etc. 

I've been going through my backlog of travel magazines and found an article on Antarctica in the December 2012 Conde Nast Traveler:

"Just before my trip, Id had lunch with Sara Wheeler, whose book Terra  Incognita is required reading for any wannabe Antarctica*phile. She had  warned me that this would be a profound, even life-changing, experience.  It is a metaphysical landscape, Sara said of Antarctica. In an  increasingly grubby world it has been romanticized to fulfill a human  need for sanctuary. I think all that comes from its unspoiled statusthe  only place on the planet not tied down by ownership, laws, a human  population. It is beyond all that, and greater than it.

http://www.cntraveler.com/features/2012/12/antarctica-travel-cruise-expedition-graham-boynton


----------



## cate1949

*&#8220;In an  increasingly grubby world it has been romanticized to fulfill a human  need for sanctuary. I think all that comes from its unspoiled status&#8212;the  only place on the planet not tied down by ownership, laws, a human  population. It is beyond all that, and greater than it.&#8221;*

hmmmm - I'd never thought of it that way before but it makes sense.  Oh no - AS will go there have a metaphysical experience - come back - and go to Thailand to become a Buddhist monk.  NOOOOOO!   Thanks Buckeye - interesting article.  I saw a docu about a place in Antarctica that had been a whaler's colony - they would process the whale oil there and then ship it out - when the market for whale oil collapsed the place was abandoned and it still is there as this sort of ghost town - but horrific  - skeletons of whales all over.  I couldn't get the image of all those whale bones out of my mind for days.  

The last facebook entry on the teams was 9/13 said they would be in Norway hiking the glacier for a few more days.  Norwegian glacier looks very rugged.   Amazing journey for these people -


----------



## a_sussan

Just now watching a documentary on BBC about the race to North Pole 2011. Very interesting and really tough journey they are about to do. Prince Harry did about 4 days of the 16 days race. 

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/the-expeditions/north-pole-2011/


----------



## VampFan

Good Morning America just aired a story about the WWTW South Pole project. They focused on Prince Harry, but they mentioned Alex being with the US team.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp, Zola & a_sussan.

An oldie of Alex from 1999:





(Source:  *Mormaud* twitter)

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/Mormaud/status/379971287881629696


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you* Santress* you made my day! And I must say he sure is like a fine wine, he gets better with age. 

It's like OMG moment so see him now, and in his early days is like yeah cute dude, but I would pick the "older" Alex any day. Having a moment now.. sorry I just have to drool a bit and then swoon.. lol...  

Thanks again Santress and thank you *Vamp* for update on the WwtW project.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love pics of his original teeth. 

He has aged perfectly.


----------



## a_sussan

Ms Kiah said:


> I love pics of his original teeth.
> 
> *He has aged perfectly*.



I agree!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> *In an  increasingly grubby world it has been romanticized to fulfill a human  need for sanctuary. I think all that comes from its unspoiled statusthe  only place on the planet not tied down by ownership, laws, a human  population. It is beyond all that, and greater than it.*
> 
> hmmmm - I'd never thought of it that way before but it makes sense.  Oh no - AS will go there have a metaphysical experience - come back - and go to Thailand to become a Buddhist monk.  NOOOOOO!   Thanks Buckeye - interesting article.  I saw a docu about a place in Antarctica that had been a whaler's colony - they would process the whale oil there and then ship it out - when the market for whale oil collapsed the place was abandoned and it still is there as this sort of ghost town - but horrific  - skeletons of whales all over.  I couldn't get the image of all those whale bones out of my mind for days.
> 
> The last facebook entry on the teams was 9/13 said they would be in Norway hiking the glacier for a few more days.  Norwegian glacier looks very rugged.   Amazing journey for these people -



It's been a long time since I've ready any detailed history of Antarctica, will probably have do so (looks at pile of books to read).



a_sussan said:


> Thank you* Santress* you made my day! And I must say he sure is like a fine wine, *he gets better with age. *
> 
> It's like OMG moment so see him now, and in his early days is like yeah cute dude, but I would pick the "older" Alex any day. Having a moment now.. sorry I just have to drool a bit and then swoon.. lol...
> 
> Thanks again Santress and thank you *Vamp* for update on the WwtW project.



The Skarsgard males, as good looking as they are when they're younger, seem to get more attractive with age.

With all the photos while he was in NYC, and now nothing in the last four days, I'm having photo withdrawal.


----------



## cate1949

usually get airport pics coming or going so maybe he is still in NYC - thought he might join the training in Norway but it seems the teams have left.  So he has escaped public scrutiny!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> usually get airport pics coming or going so maybe he is still in NYC - thought he might join the training in Norway but it seems the teams have left.  So he has escaped public scrutiny!



We don't always get airport pics though, most of the airport pics this year were to/from premieres, not personal stuff. He's still able to pull off NinjaSkars. So it's entirely possible that he's not in NYC anymore.

ETA: And he's back in LA, I'm sure Santress will be posting the pics soon. 
Alex, LA is not cold weather training!


----------



## Santress

New pics from *Le Figaro Cafe* today in LA (September 17, 2013):

















(Source: * Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

More/HQ/Untagged (open in new window to see full size):


























(Source: * hq-source* tumblr)


----------



## cate1949

long legs ---

looking good!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for new photos. 
Looking good and buzy.


----------



## RedTopsy

Nothing new here in a while. 
It seems we are in a serious drought. 

On the subject of Alex and exercise: Here are some older pics of Alex. 
From the set of Straw Dogs.  In the first pic are also James Marsden, director Rod Lurie
and a man I don´t recognize. In the second pic James Woods also.

Alex looks very fit here. 
Oh, those muscles and that body ...


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Topsy *, most needed in this drought of no pics or news.


----------



## RedTopsy

More from the set of Straw Dogs.

He is so hot.  














alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

oh my oh my...  Think I take that shower now... Lol..


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> oh my oh my...  Think I take that shower now... Lol..



You do that. 
Me think I will also take a shower...


----------



## a_sussan

And now I have the shower scene from 'Hundtricket' in my head, don't help exactly.. *lmao*..


----------



## cate1949

why did you have to mention shower!!  He really looks solid in those pics


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry.. lol... But I could help myself.. 

And shower is nice *giggles*


----------



## mik1986

Ms Kiah said:


> *I love pics of his original teeth. *
> 
> He has aged perfectly.



I do too 



Zola24 said:


> *Also I'm not sure but I think the Alternative Endings may only be available on Blu-ray.*



You are correct, my friend  I bought the regular DVD of "The East" and the alternate ending wasn't on it. I wasn't impressed with "The East" but I did like "Disconnect". I just wish that they would have added more, more something to Askars and Paula's storyline. Jason Bateman's storyline was well done. I absolutely LOVED "What Maisie Knew"!



Zola24 said:


> *And a quick shout out to Mik  I'm so glad to see you around again and hope you are now fully recovered *



I'm sending a shout out and a hug to you my friend . I am fully recovered and feeling much better


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Nothing new here in a while.
> It seems we are in a serious drought. 'shucks'
> 
> On the subject of Alex and exercise: Here are some older pics of Alex.
> From the set of Straw Dogs.  In the first pic are also James Marsden, director Rod Lurie
> and a man I don´t recognize. In the second pic James Woods also.



Thank you for the Straw Dogs pics ('upsidedown'sweatdrop')

A small contribution 





















skarsgardalexander









tallblondeviking

Where do I apply?


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> I do too 'smile1'
> 
> You are correct, my friend 'smile1' I bought the regular DVD of "The East" and the alternate ending wasn't on it. I wasn't impressed with "The East" but I did like "Disconnect". I just wish that they would have added more, more something to Askars and Paula's storyline. Jason Bateman's storyline was well done. I absolutely LOVED "What Maisie Knew"!
> 
> I'm sending a shout out and a hug to you my friend 'wave'hug'. I am fully recovered and feeling much better 'party'



Mik  I am so glad you are fully recovered, that is a huge relief 

I'm never quite sure about 'alternative endings' and I've also heard that the alternative ending/(s) aren't included on the blu-ray in Canada. I hope it isn't just on the US versions because if it is this hasn't been made clear either 

I'm also curious about The East, what was it you didn't particularly like?






sikanapanele










sikanapanele






iwantericnorthman






filmlust






queen-haq


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola & Red.

Some pics of Alex arriving at the *Chateau Marmont* with a friend last night (September 19, 2013).  
He looks annoyed.

















(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for the pics, Red, Zola and Santress. I wonder if we'll get more pictures this weekend at any Emmy parties? I wouldn't mind a popcandies video, too. I've missed those.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Zola* and *Santress*!

And I can totally understand that he's annoyed though.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He's probably squinting from the flashes. 

It would be ridiculous of him to be annoyed when he is going to the Chateau Marmont. Everyone knows the paparazzi hang out there every night because celebrities go there. If he doesn't want to be "annoyed" then there are many other places for him to go with his "mystery friend."

I like this leather jacket better than the other one he was sporting earlier this summer.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola & Red. 'smile1'
> 
> Some pics of Alex arriving at the *Chateau Marmont* with a friend last night (September 19, 2013).
> He looks annoyed.
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio*)



Thank you for the photos 

I don't know who Alex's friend is but he looks very nice  and vaguely familiar. I've just googled Swedish footballers/athletes/musicians and spent rather longer there than I intended 




VampFan said:


> Thanks for the pics, Red, Zola and Santress. I wonder if we'll get more pictures this weekend at any Emmy parties? I wouldn't mind a popcandies video, too. I've missed those.



Emmy parties pics would be so good, as would a popcandies vid 




Ms Kiah said:


> He's probably squinting from the flashes.
> 
> It would be ridiculous of him to be annoyed when he is going to the Chateau Marmont. Everyone knows the paparazzi hang out there every night because celebrities go there. If he doesn't want to be "annoyed" then there are many other places for him to go with his "mystery friend."
> 
> I like this leather jacket better than the other one he was sporting earlier this summer.



Alex in leather is always a 'win, win' 
I luv your new avatar


----------



## cate1949

he could be annoyed looking cause he can't find a parking space- LOL - I'm with Ms Kiah - if you do not like the paparazzi - then do not go to Chateau Marmont.

I don't really like that style leather jacket - I associate it with the whole biker - gay leather scene - seems kind of young for him.  I'd like to see him more in a pilot style leather jacket - I like the way they look when the leather gets that worn patina.  Better still - one of his goofy plaid shirts - I love that look on him in that it seems so "Alex".


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress and Zola for the photos.  
Ok, it´s Emmy party weekend, didn´t know that.
Also hoping for pics and video from an event, 
even if it´s annoying to him.  I´m just selfish.  
Maybe he looks more strained than annoyed in the photo 
outside Chateau Marmont.


Gifs from "Behind the scenes video" Calvin Klein Encounter campaign:
(Alex and Lara Stone)


























askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, thanks now I can will have a lot of sweet dreams after those sexy gifs.     night night!


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

This is a quick drive-by Hi to all you lovely Ladies and a huge THANKS A BUNCH for all the nice pics & gifs - I *heart* it 


Thomas Hayo, art director and judge next to Heidi Klum at 'Germany's Next Topmodel' published some news on his facebook page today. It is written in German, so I made a quick translation


> At the end of New York Fashion Week Thomas celebrated his legendary "End of Fashion Week Party" last week. For the tenth time, the Who's Who of the scene gathered in his private loft on Bowery Street to celebrate a raucous party* .
> 
> About 300 guests throughout the entertainment industry followed up the invitation to attend the exclusive party of Thomas and his co-host, set designer Jack Flanagan. The special feature of the evening: *The press had to stay out - no photos, no interviews!*
> 
> Supermodels like Amber Valletta, Toni Garrn, Karen Elson and Lily Donaldson cavorted at Thomas roof top terrace. In the cozy atmosphere they eased the tension of the stressful fashion week.
> If Thomas sends out invitations the celebrities are thrilled to attend: This year, besides star photographer Terry Richardson, Craig McDean, Mario Sorrenti and *Hollywood's "True Blood" star Alexander Skaarsgard *and extremely good-humored Lindsay Lohan had been on the loose. Karen O of the rock band "Yeah Yeah Yeahs" and Kate Moss ex Jefferson Hack were responsible for the Beats . A highlight of the evening: Madonna danced omitted with her dancers in Thomas' living room by the fireplace.


So, no pictures of Alex but one of the crowed roof top terrace


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sure, the *outside* of the Chateau Marmont is known to be pap-happy but don't forget most celebs frequent the joint because it's uber-private once they actually get in. Its pretty rare (not sure if I've seen a pic actually) for photographs to leak from the place.

And hey, I'm going to play devil's advocate here. The dude could be pissed because you know, he's _driving_ and the pap flashes are dangerous. Imagine the story if he ran over a pap because his sight was affected by a flash?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks for the pics, Red, Zola and Santress. I wonder if we'll get more pictures this weekend at any Emmy parties? I wouldn't mind a popcandies video, too. I've missed those.



I think, since he's still in town, that he should at least go to a couple of Emmy parties. Because we need more photos of him all suited up. 



Ms Kiah said:


> He's probably squinting from the flashes.
> 
> It would be ridiculous of him to be annoyed when he is going to the Chateau Marmont. Everyone knows the paparazzi hang out there every night because celebrities go there. If he doesn't want to be "annoyed" then there are many other places for him to go with his "mystery friend."
> 
> *I like this leather jacket better than the other one he was sporting earlier this summer.*



It is better. But I still miss the brown one from 2009. It's probably in the same lost box as that aqua shirt from 2009.



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> This is a quick drive-by Hi to all you lovely Ladies and a huge THANKS A BUNCH for all the nice pics & gifs - I *heart* it
> 
> 
> Thomas Hayo, art director and judge next to Heidi Klum at 'Germany's Next Topmodel' published some news on his facebook page today. It is written in German, so I made a quick translation
> 
> So, no pictures of Alex but one of the crowed roof top terrace



Not Lohan again!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sure, the *outside* of the Chateau Marmont is known to be pap-happy but don't forget most celebs frequent the joint because it's uber-private once they actually get in. Its pretty rare (not sure if I've seen a pic actually) for photographs to leak from the place.
> 
> And hey, I'm going to play devil's advocate here. The dude could be pissed because you know, he's *driving* and the pap flashes are dangerous. Imagine the story if he ran over a pap because his sight was affected by a flash?




Well, then, maybe he should have taken public transportation!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah. That'll work. Alex on public transport in LA. No doubt he'd avoid harassment THAT way. Anyhow, the Skarsgard Family affinity for the place has been discussed ad nauseum.

Paps will do anything for a shot as witnessed by the Nicole Kidman incident.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah. That'll work. Alex on public transport in LA. No doubt he'd avoid harassment THAT way. Anyhow, the Skarsgard Family affinity for the place has been discussed ad nauseum.
> 
> Paps will do anything for a shot as witnessed by the Nicole Kidman incident.



He rides the subway in NYC without incident, shouldn't be a problem in LA. Besides, I don't think famous people ride public transit in LA. So even if he's recognized, they won't believe it's actually him. They'll think it's Teddy Sears.
Or, he could walk, get in some Trek training. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Leaving this here for SS - will you hate an incarnation of animal t-shirt such as this, as much as you hate the other "shirt that shall not be named?" 






*Source: *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars


----------



## cate1949

Free - that is a classy shirt - it has PENGUINS on it!  oh so exciting - he's getting ready for his trek!

when was this taken?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm reasonably sure that's just a CBLA's creation.


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Love the Calvin Klein sneaks! And HILARIOUS penguin shirt creation!! lol


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Not Lohan again!*



Bad girl. Are you trying to start some rumors?  'cause God knows it doesn't take more than costarring in a show together and being in the same city for that to happen.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Leaving this here for SS *- will you hate an incarnation of animal t-shirt such as this, as much as you hate the other "shirt that shall not be named?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars



 I don't think Squirrel is a speciest. It's just the one animal she has an issue with.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jesus. Don't even mention them in the same sentence. The taint from that will require more than even what a Silkwood shower could remove.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free. Love CBLA's graphics.

Fan pic from tonight at Mastro's (September 20, 2013):





"Happy birthday Mom, glad you liked the homie, Alexander Scargard.
#true blood #mastros #jesse eisenberg was there too but who gives a ****.&#8221;

-*jnievas3* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I'm reasonably sure that's just a CBLA's creation.*



I did a double take when I first saw it and then realized it was from CBLA. I think he should have one made up for him and wear it the entire trek.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jesus. Don't even mention them in the same sentence. The taint from that will require more than even what a Silkwood shower could remove.



Sorry!



Santress said:


> Thanks, Free. Love CBLA's graphics.
> 
> Fan pic from tonight at Mastro's (September 20, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Happy birthday Mom, glad you liked the homie, Alexander Scargard.
> #true blood #mastros #j*esse eisenberg was there too but who gives a ****.*
> 
> -*jnievas3* @ instagr.am



Poor Jesse!  I wonder if they were both in the area for the CAA party last night, since the magic stalker Google tells me it was held at a neighboring restaurant.

http://www.deadline.com/2013/09/2013-primetime-emmy-awards-party-list/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Leaving this here for SS - will you hate an incarnation of animal t-shirt such as this, as much as you hate the other "shirt that shall not be named?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars





VampFan said:


> I don't think Squirrel is a speciest. It's just the one animal she has an issue with.


Penguins are fine.  They don't roam in my 'hood although they are famehos post that flick.  And they aren't PASTEL penguins. 'Nuff said.


Santress said:


> Thanks, Free. Love CBLA's graphics.
> 
> Fan pic from tonight at Mastro's (September 20, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Happy birthday Mom, glad you liked the homie, Alexander Scargard.
> #true blood #mastros #jesse eisenberg was there too but who gives a ****.
> 
> -*jnievas3* @ instagr.am



That caption is gold...


----------



## cate1949

I fell for it - thought it was real at first - LOL - CBLA has a great sense of humor!

Nightclubbing two nights in a row - is that training?


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex as Benji in THE EAST.  






alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


Link to a video: Behind  the scenes of The East:
Recommend to whatch. Lots of Alex.  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permal...um=1&ref_=ent_fb_link#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> I fell for it - thought it was real at first - LOL - CBLA has a great sense of humor!
> 
> *Nightclubbing two nights in a row - is that training?*



No, no it's not.  Though in this case it would be high-end dining two nights in a row-I'm presuming he was at the CM on Thursday to eat. He's probably carb loading. 



RedTopsy said:


> Alex as Benji in THE EAST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexskarsgardnet.tumblr
> 
> 
> Link to a video: Behind  the scenes of The East:
> Recommend to whatch. Lots of Alex.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permal...um=1&ref_=ent_fb_link#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB



The 'hot Charles Manson' look is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## so confusing

cate1949 said:


> I fell for it - thought it was real at first - LOL - CBLA has a great sense of humor!
> 
> *Nightclubbing two nights in a row - is that training?*



It's excellent training for hanging out with Prince Harry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is no-one going to talk about _that_ beard? Because the makeup department did a bad, bad thing. What the f**k is that thing?  Is he trying out for a spot in the Avett Brothers or maybe an Amish porn flick?

It doesn't look remotely like the chin-muffler he was sporting in other scenes.

The body is good. Distracting too, which is I guess, why no-one has mentioned the beard in the first place.

Edit: BC, just saw your comment.


----------



## cate1949

*Is no-one going to talk about that beard?*


The wig he wears early in the film is even worse - LOL - he sorts of looks like Grizzly Bear Man.  But face it - that golden chest hair -  overcomes any beard or wig deficiencies.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I*s no-one going to talk about that beard? Because the makeup department did a bad, bad thing. What the f**k is that thing?*  Is he trying out for a spot in the Avett Brothers or maybe an Amish porn flick?
> 
> It doesn't look remotely like the chin-muffler he was sporting in other scenes.
> 
> *The body is good. Distracting too*, which is I guess, why no-one has mentioned the beard in the first place.
> 
> Edit: BC, just saw your comment.





cate1949 said:


> *Is no-one going to talk about that beard?*
> 
> 
> *The wig he wears early in the film is even worse* - LOL - he sorts of looks like Grizzly Bear Man.  *But face it - that golden chest hair -  overcomes any beard or wig deficiencies.*





I haven't seen The East yet, that's tomorrow's viewing (tonight's happy and uplifting movie choice was Disconnect). But I can imagine the makeup/hair people playing with beards/wigs and then telling Zal: "We're having problems here. How soon is it until we can get rid of them? And until then can you just have some gratuitous chest shots of Alex? Because we need to distract them from the wig and beard.

Of the three movies he filmed in 2011, the hair and makeup people for WMK had the easiest job with Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm a fan of another show, _Graceland_, and there's a character who calls himself Chocolate Jesus on occasion. So I'm just going to go ahead and nickmame Benji's hirsute phase, "Swedish eco-Jesus". 

Disconnect was great, at least IMO. The last scene in the yard ruined me (and that's all I'll say).  The East seems to be getting a lot of flack but I actually enjoyed it. They achieved their goal of making the grey area in the middle very real to the viewer - at least it did to me, but then I support Greenpeace and Sea Shepherd soooooo........... (sorry, not supposed to get political I know)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm a fan of another show, _Graceland_, and there's a character who calls himself Chocolate Jesus on occasion. So I'm just going to go ahead and nickmame Benji's hirsute phase, "Swedish eco-Jesus".
> 
> *Disconnect was great, at least IMO. *The last scene in the yard ruined me (and that's all I'll say).  The East seems to be getting a lot of flack but I actually enjoyed it. They achieved their goal of making the grey area in the middle very real to the viewer - at least it did to me, but then I support Greenpeace and Sea Shepherd soooooo........... (sorry, not supposed to get political I know)



Except for that brief slo-mo stuff at the end, I thought it was a very good movie. Not a happy movie, but a good one. And the acting was excellent across the board.
But, being superficial for another moment, the attempt to make Alex look like schlubby, downtrodden suburban house husband didn't exactly work.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I told you - they keep trying to make him look like a schmo and it didn't work.  Bad, bad beard.

I liked the slo mo, but only in service to making you realize the impact of the story...


----------



## cate1949

of his three recent films - WMK was my fav - I thought he was great in it, I liked the story and Onata was a knockout - their scenes together were just great - I liked Disconnect a lot - was surprised by Bateman - I consider myself an environmentalist but I thought The East was so so - message was naïve I thought - and I just never stopped seeing the actors on screen instead of the characters they were supposed to be.  But all in all - he had a good summer with those films - maybe not big box office but he was well showcased in them all.  

I think we may never see The Hidden - but there seems to be a lot to look forward to with The Giver and maybe Tarzan.


----------



## a_sussan

Don't like the beard at all, looks pretty awful I think, how was the people at make-up thinking.. 
Chest hair look good though..  

I like that penguin t-shirt even it's not real,think it's funny!


----------



## RedTopsy

LOL, I don´t like the beard in the pic. It looks like a cheap, bad wig. 
But his body is fine.  

I have seen The East recently and I really liked it a lot. 
I was captured by the story and it was thrilling.  
Maybe it was politically a little naive, but I didn´t watch it because of the politics in it, even if it was in a way true. 
I will watch it again soon, I usually find new things to like or dislike when I watch  a film several times. 
Out of his three indie films that was released this year I like The East best. 
I find Alex character Benji and his story very interesting in this film, he also seems to have
most screentime in this film. 
(But I like VMK and Disconnect also. They were all good films in their own way and Alex was
good in all three films).






















marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

Alex at the *CAA* party (September 20, 2013):














(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Ms Kiah

His shoes.


----------



## MooCowmoo

How many other guys can get away with putting a fineass suit jacket with those jeans and scruffy shoes.........Only him


----------



## cate1949

*How many other guys can get away with putting a fineass suit jacket with those jeans and scruffy shoes.........Only him* 

'Twas thinkin the same thing myself - the shoes are a mess - even the jacket needs pressing - the shirt looks like it has never seen an iron -  but that's AS - and he still looks fine.  There are times when I look at these pics and think - this guy needs a woman - or a valet.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Leave Alex and his shoes alone!! (sobs). The shoes are fine, as long as you don't look at the front of them.
The jacket and shirt combo looks fine, the shirt looks better than from the fan pic previously posted, there it looked the buttons were about to pop off.
At least he didn't pair it with shorts like the fan is wearing.
Tonight is the HBO Emmy party, so hopefully some new pics.

ETA: Just finished watching The East. I liked it. Was it perfect? Nope, but not a bad little movie.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Sack of destiny...*snort*

NEWS/ Alexander Skarsgård Naked: Chose to Go Full Frontal on True Blood, Tossed Aside His "Sack of Destiny

It's safe to say that True Blood fans were not expecting to see Alexander Skarsgård's full frontal exposure when Eric went up in flames during last month's season finale.
"It was never intended that way," Stephen Moyer told me yesterday at the BAFTA LA Tea at the SLS Hotel. "It was never written to have him full frontal. Alex doesn't like wearing his 'sock' or the 'sack of destiny' as we call it.'"

His sack of what?

"It's the sack of destiny that covers everything," Moyer laughed. "He doesn't like wearing those so he had one in his room that day [but] he was the one who chose not to wear it."  Moyer says the crew had unsuccessfully tried some "camera trickery" to hide the goods.

Moyer says he has no plans to follow in Skarsgård's full frontal footsteps. "I'll save that from the crew," he cracked.

Meanwhile, like Carrie Preston first told us, Moyer says cast and crew suspected that season seven of True Blood was going to be its last.

"We wanted to go out on a real high," he said, adding, "It means the writers can go in the room and they can arc out the season and really go for it. We're all quite excited about that."

www.eonline.com


----------



## Idun

I'm confused - didn't the showrunner say he discussed the scene and full frontal with Alex?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Are we putting faith in what Buckner says?


----------



## Idun

Good point! It's just so.. I don't know how to put it in English. But I'm really pleased if it means Alex didn't say "no problemo" irl.. (or whatever it was Brucker said Alex's answer was. It stood out to me)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah...I 'd be more inclined to believe Stephen Moyers version of events.


----------



## Ms Kiah

That's what Eric Northman pretending to be human always says. No problemo.

I just can't believe that with contracts and lawyers that they could just film that scene and "try" to cover it. Then if it doesn't work, they just air it anyway. Idk maybe Stephen was joking. I know Alex has said before that he doesn't mind nudity blah blah but it's crossing the line if the scene was misrepresented to him.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Remember that ultimately, Cable sells these shows in syndication to other networks (at least in the US) - so for example, they do versions here of The Sopranos on more family-friendly networks where they don't say f*ck every other word and can cover the most egregious violence, etc.  so I'm sure that they film some of these things in ways that they can reveal or not what they have to offer.  It may be that camera trick didn't work for Alex.  I don't think it was misrepresented - I think he knew it was full frontal, they probably talked about it and when they saw the final cut, they went with it.   There are definitely actors on TB who have not agreed to do nudity - Deborah Ann Woll is never topless for example - but the others probably have allowed some amount to "happen"...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'd gotten the impression that they filmed the scene and Alex was home by the time they were editing, and so didn't know what the final scene would look like. Buckner apparently decided he liked the full frontal and talked to Alex to make sure he was ok with it.
I don't think BB's and SM's stories are incompatible.

ETA: I'm also presuming when BB talked to Alex about the scene he probably forget to mention that he was going to use it as the main selling point for the season finale.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree it's probably a mixed version of both. Buckner though, in his interviews, always seems to get it wrong, or get excited...or something. And facts never seem to get in the way of a good story with him. 

Anyhow, toasted weenies are in the rea rview now.


----------



## NY_Mami

LAWD Jesus... Laquita Fan Me...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree it's probably a mixed version of both. Buckner though, in his interviews, always seems to get it wrong, or get *excited*...or something. And facts never seem to get in the way of a *good story with him*.
> 
> Anyhow, toasted weenies are in the rea rview now.



BB did seem excited to be the first show to actually show the GP, though it's not as if most everyone on the set of TB, GK, The East, etc, hadn't already seen it.

Pity he doesn't use those good stories in TB.


----------



## RedTopsy

The Giver starts filming soon, in Cape Town, don´t know exactly when.
I wonder if Alex has left for South Africa or maybe he is already there.  
I haven´t seen any photos of him at a party later this Emmy weekend.....
(only from the CAA party on friday)


Here are some older photos of Alex. 
They are from a photoshoot, I dont know which one ( I`m too tired to search for it now).
But he is so beautiful in these photos.  
Now I´m off to bed, Goodnight from me.





















erwinbailey.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

OMG. Topsy. you made may day. Night night...


----------



## Patricia999

RedTopsy said:


> The Giver starts filming soon, in Cape Town, don´t know exactly when.
> I wonder if Alex has left for South Africa or maybe he is already there.
> I haven´t seen any photos of him at a party later this Emmy weekend.....
> (only from the CAA party on friday)
> 
> 
> Here are some older photos of Alex.
> They are from a photoshoot, I dont know which one ( I`m too tired to search for it now).
> But he is so beautiful in these photos.
> Now I´m off to bed, Goodnight from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erwinbailey.tumblr


 
Well, apparently he was on the guestlist of the MPTFs Evening Before Party.
Link here: http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/emm...fs-evening-before-party-exclusive-1200658379/

If he was there he kept away from being papped.

Interesting to note that Charlize was there too. 

.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Patricia999 said:


> Well, apparently he was on the guestlist of the MPTFs Evening Before Party.
> Link here: http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/emm...fs-evening-before-party-exclusive-1200658379/
> 
> If he was there he kept away from being papped.
> 
> Interesting to note that *Charlize* was there too.
> 
> .



He does seem to have done less 'public' parties this year, both for the Emmys and the film awards season.

But what about Ellen!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does seem to have done less 'public' parties this year, both for the Emmys and the film awards season.
> 
> But *what about Ellen!*







tallblondeviking


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Chateau Marmont *today (September 24, 2013):























(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## g00gle

thanks


----------



## Ms Kiah

My goodness, those thighs in his too tight jeans. I can barely deal with my life right now. 

After getting robbed of Emmy party pics this is a nice consolation prize.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think Alex needs to get those pants just a little tighter.   And remove his phone and keys and wallet, they're ruining the line of the pants!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> imageshack.us/a/img849/196/8wz2.jpg
> 
> (Source:  Zimbio)



Thank you so much for all the photos 




g00gle said:


> thanks



Hiya 




Ms Kiah said:


> My goodness, those thighs in his too tight jeans. I can barely deal with my life right now.
> 
> After getting robbed of Emmy party pics this is a nice consolation prize.



Those thighs are insane  (I hope life is not being too cruel. It will pass 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think Alex needs to get those pants just a little tighter.   And remove his phone and keys and wallet, they're ruining the line of the pants!



Lol, I just wanna see him answering that phone when it rings  although he prob'ly just phones everyone back later 


And while our minds are in the gutter 









tempella
Continued below


----------



## Zola24

> tempella:
> 
> THE SKARSBULGE


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for new pics!
And thanks Zola for the pics too, such a great start on my morning


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress and Zola.  
This makes my morning a lot better. 
Now Im off to work all day....:cry:


----------



## NY_Mami

Is it just me or does he always look slimmer in regular clothes and beefy-er in Gym clothes???...


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for all the pictures Santress and Zola. I wonder when he's going to leave for the trek?

Celebitchy has a post about Sam Jackson's Playboy Interview. One of the things he said was:

&#8220;I wanted to be a marine biologist. That was the influence of 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. Even today, when they keep talking about doing a new 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, I would kill to play Captain Nemo. I loved Edgar Rice Burroughs as a kid too, and I was going to do a new Tarzan movie with Alexander Skarsgård, but it got canceled.&#8221;

He says cancelled, not postponed. This worries me.


----------



## a_sussan

I saw that 'Tarzan' no longer  in list on imdb. :cry:  wonder what happened.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *Chateau Marmont *on Tuesday, September 24, 2013:














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant tumblr*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

^Thanks for the pretty, Zola, and the update, Vamp!
I checked IMDb pro and *Tarazan* is still listed under Alex's filmography but the release year is "????"
I hope it's just a case of being rescheduled/or on hold and not cancelled.








(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for pics. Must say they kept me company all night at my shift at work, thinking of Alex's tight jeans and muscular thighs made the night go so much faster.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bless Kaiser, she still doesn't do that much research, does she?

"It&#8217;s gotten to the point where Alexander Skarsgard is just an automatic post for me.  Like, whenever we have new photos  of certain people (Aniston, Hiddleston, Jolie, Cumberbatch, Hardy,  Pitt, Fassbender), I&#8217;ll just post them regardless of what they&#8217;re doing.   Skarsgard has become one of those people.  And I&#8217;m not sure why.   These photos aren&#8217;t even that interesting &#8211; Skarsgard was photographed  by the paparazzi as he walked into the Chateau Marmont.  Alex goes to  the Marmont a lot.  He parties there a few times a month and I guess he  has meetings there during the day too."

http://www.celebitchy.com/324929/al...even_supposed_to_do_on_the_true_blood_finale/

Except that he really isn't photographed there that much.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"The job of packing was huge. To compound matters, only* three of the seven members of Team US were  able to be in Norfolk for the entire four days of packing. Alex  Skarsgard was out filming and I assume doing glamorous, famous things.*  Mark stayed in Colorado since his wife was due to birth their second  child at any moment. Ed was in and out of the hangar with his boss  duties. Inge couldn&#8217;t be there the first few days because he was playing  nursemaid to a very sick photographer in Norway.
 That left Margaux, Ivan (yeah, the blind guy!), and me to get things  done. We did have help from others here and there, including Ed&#8217;s 11  year old daughter Olivia, but it was still rough going. The first thing  our team tried to tackle was the food. Team Glenfiddich  had already divided up the 28 days of rations for each of us. Now we  had to organize it in whatever way we deemed fit. That included  unwrapping as much as possible."


http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/09/26/pulk-packing-pressure-is-on/


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Bless, Kaiser, she still doesn't do that much research, does she?
> 
> "Its gotten to the point where Alexander Skarsgard is just an automatic post for me.  Like, whenever we have new photos  of certain people (Aniston, Hiddleston, Jolie, Cumberbatch, Hardy,  Pitt, Fassbender), Ill just post them regardless of what theyre doing.   Skarsgard has become one of those people.  And Im not sure why.   These photos arent even that interesting  Skarsgard was photographed  by the paparazzi as he walked into the Chateau Marmont.  Alex goes to  the Marmont a lot.  He parties there a few times a month and I guess he  has meetings there during the day too."
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/324929/al...even_supposed_to_do_on_the_true_blood_finale/
> 
> Except that he really isn't photographed there that much.



She also claims Cumberbatch brought back denim on denim. Not quite accurate I think. Or at least Alex has tried for a while


----------



## Santress

At *Hakkasan Restaurant* last night (September 25, 2013):


















> Alexander Skarsgard looks dapper as he arrives at Hakkasan Restaurant on Wednesday evening (September 25) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 37-year-old Swedish actor met up with friends for dinner at the upscale eatery, where Fergie and hubby Josh Duhamel were spotted on the same night.


(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> She also claims Cumberbatch brought back denim on denim. Not quite accurate I think. Or at least Alex has tried for a while



Alex has been wearing denim shirts, and denim on denim, for a few years now.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.
Agree, he doesn't seem to go to the Chateau Marmont that often anymore.

HQs/Untagged from last night (September 25, 2013):














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^Thanks for the pretty, Zola, and the update, Vamp!
> *I checked IMDb pro and* *Tarazan** is still listed under Alex's filmography but the release year is "????"*
> I hope it's just a case of being rescheduled/or on hold and not cancelled.
> (Source:  characteristicallyexuberant tumblr)





Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> Agree, he doesn't seem to go to the Chateau Marmont that often anymore.
> HQs/Untagged from last night (September 25, 2013):
> (Source:  characteristicallyexuberant tumblr)



Thank you so much for posting all the great photos. 

I haven't put a happy, or falling down smilie, as although in both sets of photos Alex looks absolutely awesome he looks so disconcerted by the paps I can hardly bear to look at his face. Having said that I have opened all the photos in a new tab whilst whispering, 'sorry'. So conflicted, (and I'm sure you felt the same). This is me  then  'but fck, you look so good' 

I wasn't too excited about Tarzan although after reading some of the knowledgeable comments on here I realised it could be a very good movie. I hope those question marks soon disappear.




a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress for pics. Must say they kept me company all night at my shift at work, thinking of Alex's tight jeans and muscular thighs made the night go so much faster. 'amuse'sweatdrop'



I agree, I've never seen Alex's thighs looking so muscular 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> "The job of packing was huge. To compound matters, only three of the seven members of Team US were  able to be in Norfolk for the entire four days of packing. Alex  Skarsgard was out filming and I assume doing glamorous, famous things. Mark stayed in Colorado since his wife was due to birth their second  child at any moment. Ed was in and out of the hangar with his boss  duties. Inge couldn&#8217;t be there the first few days because he was playing  nursemaid to a very sick photographer in Norway.
> That left Margaux, Ivan (yeah, the blind guy!), and me to get things  done. We did have help from others here and there, including Ed&#8217;s 11  year old daughter Olivia, but it was still rough going. The first thing  our team tried to tackle was the food. Team Glenfiddich  had already divided up the 28 days of rations for each of us. Now we  had to organize it in whatever way we deemed fit. That included  unwrapping as much as possible."
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/09/26/pulk-packing-pressure-is-on/



Thank you for the info and the links 

Although if I read any more comments on other websites about Alex having no problems with the expedition as he is Swedish and has military experience


----------



## CharlieTruth

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does seem to have done less 'public' parties this year, both for the Emmys and the film awards season.
> 
> But what about Ellen!


I knew you were missing me!  Before you mentioned that you were disappointed about Alexander replacing the P hat with the Nike hat.











I have to admit  I was too.  I thought it was too cute that someone had shaded in the P after the wedding:






    His expression kind of reminds me of his expressions in this video:

http://youtu.be/Axsofc6V2q0


    Sorry, I lose my train of thought sometimes.


  The reason for my post is that I wanted to clear up any misunderstanding about Alexanders Nike hat.  You see, it pertains to Ellen too! Ellens new commercial for Nike was just released, directed by a Swede no less.  Have you seen it? Its great; I love it. Take a look:   


http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/5642/video-nike---just-do-it-endless-possibilities

  Endless possibilities! 

    I think its normal for the wife to share her spoils with her husband. I do. Dont you?


----------



## cate1949

*Although if I read any more comments on other websites about Alex having no problems with the expedition as he is Swedish and has military experience*


Totally agree Zola - his military experience was what - 16 years ago? and the Stockholm archipelago is hardly the arctic.  P. Harry is on his way to Australia for a fleet review soon and I am guessing we'll have AS leave for filming The Giver soon.  If the Tarzan deal has collapsed  and he is looking at a last season for TB - `


----------



## cate1949

LOL - my cat sent my post before I finished it - he likes to get my attention by jumping up and landing on the computer.  At any rate - with Tarzan perhaps not an option - hopefully we'll hear soon of other projects.  

He doesn't look happy in those pics but a picture is capturing a few seconds of a person's expression - he may have been laughing a few seconds later.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you so much for posting all the great photos.
> 
> I haven't put a happy, or falling down smilie, as although in both sets of photos Alex looks absolutely awesome he looks so disconcerted by the paps I can hardly bear to look at his face. Having said that I have opened all the photos in a new tab whilst whispering, 'sorry'. So conflicted, (and I'm sure you felt the same). This is me  then  'but fck, you look so good'
> 
> I wasn't too excited about Tarzan although after reading some of the knowledgeable comments on here I realised it could be a very good movie. I hope those question marks soon disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree, I've never seen Alex's thighs looking so muscular
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info and the links
> 
> *Although if I read any more comments on other websites about Alex having no problems with the expedition as he is Swedish and has military experience *





cate1949 said:


> *Although if I read any more comments on other websites about Alex having no problems with the expedition as he is Swedish and has military experience*
> 
> 
> Totally agree Zola - his military experience was what - 16 years ago? and the Stockholm archipelago is hardly the arctic.  P. Harry is on his way to Australia for a fleet review soon and I am guessing we'll have AS leave for filming The Giver soon.  If the Tarzan deal has collapsed  and he is looking at a last season for TB - `



His thighs are delightfully distracting.

And yes, I'm with the both of you on the presumption that since he's Swedish and was in the military for 18 months in the late 90's that this has automatically prepared him for the trek.

As for Tarzan:

*Warner Bros. Eyes Christoph Waltz for Villain Role in &#8216;Tarzan&#8217; (EXCLUSIVE)*

Christoph Waltz is in talks to join the cast of Warner Bros.&#8217; &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; reboot starring Alexander Skarsgard.

David Yates is on board to direct the pic.
 It is unclear how the new version will be interpreted, but sources  say Waltz would be a military figure that crosses paths with the King of  the Jungle.
 A bigscreen adaptation of Edgar Rice Burroughs&#8217; series of novels,  &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; is being produced by Jerry Weintraub, Alan Riche, Mike  Richardson and Yates. Numerous scribes worked on the script including  John August, Cormac and Marianne Wibberley and most recently, Adam  Cozad.
 Jesse Ehrman will oversee for Warner Bros.
 The studio is still awaiting a greenlight, which some say may come in  November with a summer start date. Still, Warners wants to begin  packaging a cast to present to the greenlight committee. Yates is also  taking meetings with actresses to would play Jane.
 Sources say &#8220;Focus&#8221; star Margot Robbie and Emma Stone are among the  actresses being considered but there are currently no contract talks on  that front.
 The ICM Partners-repped-Waltz can be seen next in &#8220;The Zero Theorem&#8221;  and was most recently seen in &#8220;Django Unchained&#8221; which won him his  second Oscar for best supporting actor.


http://variety.com/2013/film/news/christoph-waltz-tarzan-1200665414/

ETA: cate, so your cat likes to 'help' you with the computer? I have one, she likes to stand either on the keyboard or directly in front of the monitor. She seems conveniently oblivious to the fact that this annoys me.


----------



## Idun

It seems they're still looking for cast members so perhaps it only got cancelled for Samuel Jackson? http://variety.com/2013/film/news/christoph-waltz-tarzan-1200665414/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His fitness and bulk right now is probably a combo of being in a holding pattern for "Tarzan" plus his charity trek.

I ponder sometimes that ONTD stands for Oh No They Didnt (take their meds today and have escaped).


----------



## a_sussan

Idun said:


> It seems they're still looking for cast members so perhaps it only got cancelled for Samuel Jackson? http://variety.com/2013/film/news/christoph-waltz-tarzan-1200665414/



Maybe that, but strange that S.Jackson said it was cancelled though. Well, I hope there will be some news soon about his upcoming film projects. 

Have the night shift at work again, so guess I am spending some of my night drooling over Alex's muscular thighs.. :giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Maybe that, but strange that S.Jackson said it was cancelled though. Well, I hope there will be some news soon about his upcoming film projects.
> 
> Have the night shift at work again, so guess I am spending some of my night drooling over Alex's muscular thighs.. :giggles:


I think even before WB temporarily shelved it they'd started looking at Jamie Foxx. But it's possible that in this current rewrite the character that Jackson/Foxx had been eyed for may not exist.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think even before WB temporarily shelved it they'd started looking at Jamie Foxx. *But it's possible that in this current rewrite the character that Jackson/Foxx had been eyed for may not exis*t.



That's a possibility, just have to wait and see what happens. _And holding thumbs_.


----------



## Ms Kiah

If Tarzan is finally greenlighted I really hope they can get Samuel L Jackson back. I like Jamie Foxx too but Sam is a motherf*****g legend motherf****r. He just brings a special energy to every project. Not feeling the possible Jane actresses.

Oh Alex baby, the blue shirt, with the gray tee, gray jeans, black socks and white/green shoes are not the business. He's just adorable. I love that after so many years, he still doesn't seem to have a stylist or too many helpers. Even if I laugh a little at his candids. He is so beautiful and unique.


----------



## CharlieTruth

CharlieTruth said:


> The nine months was not an opaque reference to pregnancy.  It was referring to January.
> 
> On Friday, 8/23, a bunch of tweets went out from 9:40 to 10:10 PST.  Regarding him, they were both in English (not the pattern for summer) and they were both with people in the media/entertainment field - not usual sources of celebrity spotting.  Since this is a Skarsgard forum, I'll focus on one Tweeter.  Here we go:
> 
> 8/19 - Congratulations to close friends who are near, yet so far away.  Delighted for you both.
> 
> 8/21 - Two days till Stockholm. My mental heath is in desperate need of it. And Absinthe... Lots of Absinthe....
> 
> 8/22 - New favorite Swedish word "SUPERDUPERMEGASPÄNNING". Amazing what they come out with. (Super mega voltage)
> 
> 8/23 - Hello again Stockholm, I've missed you.
> 
> 8/23 - Stockholm in the sun, nowhere better in the world. Actually feeling human again.* #letthegamesbegin
> 
> *8/23 - Gotta love summer in Stockholm, Alexander Skarsgård has just walked past me. #*starspotting*
> 
> 8/23 - Wedding crashing 101. Only crash weddings with a superstar dj on the decks. #*done* (CT:  the party with the DJs Stocks and Willow. Also a couple of the Swedes had the Wedding Crasher photo posted on their IG page posted around WOW and the subsequent week.)
> 
> 8/25 - Sunny hot Stockholm day down my the water with catering by  excellent food truck. Gutted in on rushing to make the flight home. (CT: The wedding was in a city located by the water.)
> 
> 8/27 - Delayed jetlag is a nasty thing. Nothing worse than when your body  relaxes and your body clock finds its been running on adrenaline. (CT: Stockholm and London - doesn't seem like it would cause jetlag.)
> 
> 8/30 - You can follow all the @*VictoriasSecret* angels you want, but when you cant talk to the woman you love, it's not worth the click to follow.


I've received private messages asking me to post the links to the actual accounts I referenced.  Here is the first one:  

https://twitter.com/BoneyAbroad

  Continue to read on after the posts I referenced above.  It becomes even more interesting!


----------



## Zola24

cate1949 said:


> *Although if I read any more comments on other websites about Alex having no problems with the expedition as he is Swedish and has military experience*
> Totally agree Zola - his military experience was what - 16 years ago? and the Stockholm archipelago is hardly the arctic.  P. Harry is on his way to Australia for a fleet review soon and I am guessing we'll have AS leave for filming The Giver soon.  If the Tarzan deal has collapsed  and he is looking at a last season for TB - `





cate1949 said:


> LOL - my cat sent my post before I finished it - he likes to get my attention by jumping up and landing on the computer.  At any rate - with Tarzan perhaps not an option - hopefully we'll hear soon of other projects.
> 
> He doesn't look happy in those pics but a picture is capturing a few seconds of a person's expression - he may have been laughing a few seconds later.



Oh yes, I'm sure Alex still had an enjoyable evening with his friend/s. Lol at your cat, they do like to be involved 






tastefullyoffensive




BuckeyeChicago said:


> His thighs are delightfully distracting.
> 
> And yes, I'm with the both of you on the presumption that since he's Swedish and was in the military for 18 months in the late 90's that this has automatically prepared him for the trek.
> 
> As for Tarzan:
> 
> *Warner Bros. Eyes Christoph Waltz for Villain Role in &#8216;Tarzan&#8217; (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> Christoph Waltz is in talks to join the cast of Warner Bros.&#8217; &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; reboot starring Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> David Yates is on board to direct the pic.
> It is unclear how the new version will be interpreted, but sources  say Waltz would be a military figure that crosses paths with the King of  the Jungle.
> A bigscreen adaptation of Edgar Rice Burroughs&#8217; series of novels,  &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; is being produced by Jerry Weintraub, Alan Riche, Mike  Richardson and Yates. Numerous scribes worked on the script including  John August, Cormac and Marianne Wibberley and most recently, Adam  Cozad.
> Jesse Ehrman will oversee for Warner Bros.
> The studio is still awaiting a greenlight, which some say may come in  November with a summer start date. Still, Warners wants to begin  packaging a cast to present to the greenlight committee. Yates is also  taking meetings with actresses to would play Jane.
> Sources say &#8220;Focus&#8221; star Margot Robbie and Emma Stone are among the  actresses being considered but there are currently no contract talks on  that front.
> The ICM Partners-repped-Waltz can be seen next in &#8220;The Zero Theorem&#8221;  and was most recently seen in &#8220;Django Unchained&#8221; which won him his  second Oscar for best supporting actor.
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2013/film/news/christoph-waltz-tarzan-1200665414/
> 
> ETA: cate, so your cat likes to 'help' you with the computer? I have one, she likes to stand either on the keyboard or directly in front of the monitor. She seems conveniently oblivious to the fact that this annoys me.





Idun said:


> It seems they're still looking for cast members so perhaps it only got cancelled for Samuel Jackson? http://variety.com/2013/film/news/christoph-waltz-tarzan-1200665414/



Thank you both for the Tarzan info, I'm glad that it is still being written about and I like Jamie Foxx, Samuel L Jackson, and Christoph Waltz too so any these would be fine with me 




a_sussan said:


> Maybe that, but strange that S.Jackson said it was cancelled though. Well, I hope there will be some news soon about his upcoming film projects.
> 
> Have the night shift at work again, so guess I am spending some of my night drooling over Alex's muscular thighs.. 'giggles'



I'm surprised you get any work done if all you're doing is drooling over Alex's muscular thighs. Still at least it keeps you awake 




Ms Kiah said:


> If Tarzan is finally greenlighted I really hope they can get Samuel L Jackson back. I like Jamie Foxx too but Sam is a motherf*****g legend motherf****r. He just brings a special energy to every project. Not feeling the possible Jane actresses.
> 
> Oh Alex baby, the blue shirt, with the gray tee, gray jeans, black socks and white/green shoes are not the business. He's just adorable. I love that after so many years, he still doesn't seem to have a stylist or too many helpers. Even if I laugh a little at his candids. He is so beautiful and unique. 'loveeyes'



Samuel L Jackson is a mofo legend and I'm not sure about the possible Jane's either.

And yes, Alex is definitely beautiful and unique


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure Alex still had an enjoyable evening with his friend/s. Lol at your cat, they do like to be involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tastefullyoffensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you both for the Tarzan info, I'm glad that it is still being written about and I like Jamie Foxx, Samuel L Jackson, and Christoph Waltz too so any these would be fine with me *
> 
> I'm fine with any off these actors, think they are all good actors.
> 
> 
> *I'm surprised you get any work done if all you're doing is drooling over Alex's muscular thighs. Still at least it keeps you awake *
> 
> LOL, I know!! Luckily I have some slow moments now and then. Work at a switchboard.
> 
> 
> Samuel L Jackson is a mofo legend and I'm not sure about the possible Jane's either.
> 
> *And yes, Alex is definitely beautiful and unique*
> Can't argue with that!



Such a cute cat, love cats. My cat used to sit in front off the TV when I had something I wanted to watch. Miss her alot.


----------



## Zola24

Feeling the need for some random Skars 











tallblondeviking














alexanderskarsgard-ineffable






 characteristicallyexuberant






mycelebrityfantasy


Oh well, that's my 8 images used. I feel better now  Have a great evening &#9829;x


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Such a cute cat, love cats. My cat used to sit in front off the TV when I had something I wanted to watch. Miss her alot.



Oh, I'm so sorry. Yes, cats can be so funny/annoying especially when they look at you with that, 'oh i'm not in the way, am I?' expression. And I miss my cat so much too


----------



## Ms Kiah

Zola24 said:


> Feeling the need for some random Skars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tallblondeviking


 
I love the Poland interview. So many little random tidbits like directing and McDonald's experience in Budapest as a kid.

Plus I really like his hair like this.

EDITED!!! 

OMG, for my own amusement I googled Alexander Skarsgard Poland and all these pictures of Beige & Polish came up. Tons and tons which once again reminded me that he has HORIBLE taste.

Why Alex why??!!

This is how I feel

http://alexanderskarsgard.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/poland2.png?w=300&h=229


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, thanks for making my night shift a great deal better 

And cats can leave such a void in one's life when they are gone. 

I used to ask my cat if her parents worked for a glazier, that was what my father used to say to me when I was in the way. Then she used too stare at me and wrap her tail around her paws, like 'I not moving'


----------



## a_sussan

OMG... In this photo he so reminds me of a guy I used to date a few years ago. Never thought about it until now. (And that guy's name is Johan).


----------



## Ms Kiah

More *The Giver *news. There is no specific mention of Alex in the cast but if he's still attached, Katie Holmes will be playing his wife.



> *Katie Holmes* has closed a deal to join *Meryl Streep *and* Jeff Bridges* in _The Giver,_ a drama from The Weinstein Co. and Walden Media that's being directed by *Phillip Noyce.*
> 
> *Brenton Thwaites *is the young star of the sci-fi project, which tells of a society in which there is no conflict, racism or sickness.
> 
> Thwaites plays a young boy who is selected for his life service as the Receiver of Memories and works with The Giver (Bridges), an old man who teaches the boy to use his unique gifts of the senses. Streep is the society&#8217;s Chief Elder, an authoritative and antagonistic woman who assigns the young their tasks.
> 
> Holmes will play Thwaites&#8217; mother, a strict obeyer of the laws that govern what is described as an antiseptic society.


 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/katie-holmes-joins-meryl-streep-637476

I'm sorry but what the hell??? 

I admired Katie for getting herself and her daughter out of that cult marriage but she has never impressed me as an actress. Although the character's description sounds a lot like her role as Mrs. Cruise. I think she sort of cheapens the project.  

However, I love Jeff Bridges so, maybe I should remain positive.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure Alex still had an enjoyable evening with his friend/s. *Lol at your cat, they do like to be involved *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tastefullyoffensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both for the Tarzan info, I'm glad that it is still being written about and I like Jamie Foxx, Samuel L Jackson, and Christoph Waltz too so any these would be fine with me
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you get any work done if all you're doing is drooling over Alex's muscular thighs. Still at least it keeps you awake
> 
> Samuel L Jackson is a mofo legend and I'm not sure about the possible Jane's either.
> 
> And yes, Alex is definitely beautiful and unique


Polydactyl cat! I'm so happy my alpha male cat isn't polydactyl, or he'd be able to to open the deadbolt and turn the knob and go outside when he wanted. He knows how they work, but without thumbs can't get them to work.

ETA: I'm not thrilled with the KH casting either. I don't think she really brings anything to the table. It's not a big role, but still.


----------



## Zola24

Ms Kiah said:


> I love the Poland interview. So many little random tidbits like directing and McDonald's experience in Budapest as a kid.
> 
> Plus I really like his hair like this.
> 
> EDITED!!!
> 
> OMG, for my own amusement I googled Alexander Skarsgard Poland and all these pictures of Beige & Polish came up. Tons and tons which once again reminded me that he has HORIBLE taste.
> 
> Why Alex why??!!
> 
> 3.bp.blogspot.com/_BZmKiB7Whuo/TPoNPCHL5tI/AAAAAAAADnw/0jN9l7EQXWM/s1600/alexander-skarsgard-poland-2010-4.jpg



I really loved the short hair in 2010 too  I just googled Askars Poland too and got the same result, how the fck are people tagging those posts? 'throwup' Had to look at these to erase some of those images 'wtf' 'wondering'





skarsjoy






 high-heelssuicide










dr-daddy






trueblood1234






askarstherapy

That's better 




a_sussan said:


> *Zola*, thanks for making my night shift a great deal better 'hugs'
> 
> And cats can leave such a void in one's life when they are gone.
> 
> I used to ask my cat if her parents worked for a glazier, that was what my father used to say to me when I was in the way. Then she used too stare at me and wrap her tail around her paws, like 'I not moving'



Ahh sussan


----------



## Ms Kiah

Those pics make me feel better too!! Oh that last one. Good choice! Just perfection. 



> I really loved the short hair in 2010 too  I just googled Askars Poland too and got the same result, how the fck are people tagging those posts?


 
There are so many sick & disgusting people in the world.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> OMG... In this photo he so reminds me of a guy I used to date a few years ago. Never thought about it until now. (And that guy's name is Johan).



omg, you used to date a guy who looked like that? All sympathy now officially withdrawn, although Alex/Eric does have a serial killer vibe going on 




Ms Kiah said:


> More *The Giver *news. There is no specific mention of Alex in the cast but if he's still attached, Katie Holmes will be playing his wife.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/katie-holmes-joins-meryl-streep-637476
> 
> I'm sorry but what the hell???
> 
> I admired Katie for getting herself and her daughter out of that cult marriage but she has never impressed me as an actress. Although the character's description sounds a lot like her role as Mrs. Cruise. I think she sort of cheapens the project.
> 
> However, I love Jeff Bridges so, maybe I should remain positive.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Polydactyl cat! I'm so happy my alpha male cat isn't polydactyl, or he'd be able to to open the deadbolt and turn the knob and go outside when he wanted. He knows how they work, but without thumbs can't get them to work.
> 
> ETA: I'm not thrilled with the KH casting either. I don't think she really brings anything to the table. It's not a big role, but still.



I'm neutral on Katie Holmes, although as has been said with Jeff Bridges, Meryl Streep, and Alex, the casting is definitely already strong.

And Buckeye thank you, 'polydactyl', I haven't been wasting my time on the internet


----------



## cate1949

that kittie is adorable - thanks for posting that pic!  I did have a cat who could open  windows - unfortunately he did not know how to close them so one would come home to open windows that should have been closed and 1) suspect burglars 2) have a foot of snow inside the house or 3) have massive puddles inside the house.  

A susssan - how could  you break up with an AS look alike?  LOL!

Not wild about Katie Holmes either but that cast will get the film a lot of attention.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Katie was decent in a film a while ago called _Pieces of April_. With the right director she might do ok.  I haven't been impressed with anything she's done lately though, but then she hasn't done much anyway since being married and divorcing He Who Wears Lifts in His Boots (aside from her fashion line).

Maybe she'll have a Kidman-like career renaissance post-split.


----------



## Zola24

Ms Kiah said:


> Those pics make me feel better too!! Oh that last one. Good choice! Just perfection.
> 
> There are so many sick & disgusting people in the world. 'nono'



Frick, these posts are going in so fast I can't keep up with them, and we've just turned the page 

:giggles:




cate1949 said:


> that kittie is adorable - thanks for posting that pic!  I did have a cat who could open  windows - unfortunately he did not know how to close them so one would come home to open windows that should have been closed and 1) suspect burglars 2) have a foot of snow inside the house or 3) have massive puddles inside the house.
> 
> A susssan - how could  you break up with an AS look alike?  LOL!
> 
> Not wild about Katie Holmes either but that cast will get the film a lot of attention.



You had a cat that could open windows!!! Cripes and I thought mine was a pain for opening the fridge 

And yes that cast will get The Giver a lot of attention


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> that kittie is adorable - thanks for posting that pic!  I did have a cat who could open  windows - unfortunately he did not know how to close them so one would come home to open windows that should have been closed and 1) suspect burglars 2) have a foot of snow inside the house or 3) have massive puddles inside the house.
> 
> A susssan - how could  you break up with an AS look alike?  LOL!
> 
> Not wild about Katie Holmes either but that cast will get the film a lot of attention.



I don't think KH is a terrible actress, I think she was unfairly criticized for Batman Begins when it turns out that Rachel just wasn't interesting in Dark Knight either, but I don't think she's that great either. Oh well. Still no official word on Alex signing on though.

My alpha male can't open windows, but he can pull on the screen knobs and pop open the screens to try and make an escape. Thank goodness that the replacement windows are double-hung, so I can open the windows at the top, where brat cat can't get to the screen. Cat's too bloody smart for his own good.  ETA: He's now under my feet, between the chair and the computer table, looking at me as if to say 'I know you're writing about me'.


----------



## CharlieTruth

More Twitter Fun

Tweets - Matt Dwyer - Guest

8/25 - Things to say to a bride, "You'll never look this lovely ever again in your life.

8/25 - Happy Birthday to everyone!!!! Okay. Now I never have to ever wish anyone "Happy Birthday" on the ****ing internet ever again.

http://twitter.com/Matt_Dwyer


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think KH is a terrible actress, I think she was unfairly criticized for Batman Begins when it turns out that Rachel just wasn't interesting in Dark Knight either, but I don't think she's that great either. Oh well. *Still no official word on Alex signing on though*.


 
Yeah, what's with that? He filmed 3 movies back to back which were released around the same time resulting in a Skarsfilmfest of Goodness. Now it feels like his other projects have stalled. Hidden has had no info lately. Tarzan is having problems getting greenlighted and even a small role in The Giver hasn't been officially confirmed. It's getting frustrating. 

The only thing we know for sure is he's going to freeze his buns off in a few weeks.


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola* and *Cate* I didn't 'break' up with him, we didn't "date" that seriously, and I know that he's now married and have three kids. But he is still a good friend and still quite good looking, but totally off limits. 

Well well, just have to put my hope to Alex then. :lolots: 


I don't have any thoughts about KH doing "The Giver" haven't seen her in so many movies, so I stay neutral to this.


----------



## cate1949

I read now that Charlie Waltz has been cast as the Tarzan villain - so why are they casting if the film has not been greenlighted?  

Reading the WWTW post - they will burn 7,000 calories a day - so have to eat 5,000!  That is extreme weather and trekking!  Not to mention it still means they will lose weight.  So we will see a skinny AS.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> I read now that Charlie Waltz has been cast as the Tarzan villain - so why are they casting if the film has not been greenlighted?
> 
> Reading the WWTW post - they will burn 7,000 calories a day - so have to eat 5,000!  That is extreme weather and trekking!  Not to mention it still means they will lose weight.  So we will see a skinny AS.



This is reading between the lines on my part but Hollywood studios are still recovering from the financial crisis and are therefore super-cautious to greenlight big-budget films without a decent cast on board. 

From what I've read on Hollywood financing recently, to summarise, it's basically, greater output but with smaller workforce. The main growth area for Hollywood at the moment is really in the production of cable television.

Taking Warning Bros specificially, this year alone they've been careful, cutting a few films ie Joss Whedon's _Wonder Woman_ film. Joss Whedon is a proven performer so they must not have been happy with casting or already had too many big budget films on the slate this year.

And in another section of the company, The Home Entertainment division, they got hit by big layoffs.  I'd say they want to be pretty sure about this. They've also had a change of head-honcho and that can affect which directors/actors they are more sympathetic to/have a working relationship with.

Ok, I've just shown enough of my nerdy cinephile side to last a year...lol


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

cate1949 said:


> I read now that Charlie Waltz has been cast as the Tarzan villain - so why are they casting if the film has not been greenlighted?
> 
> Reading the WWTW post - they will burn 7,000 calories a day - so have to eat 5,000!  That is extreme weather and trekking!  Not to mention it still means they will lose weight.  So we will see a skinny AS.




I watched a documentary on these sorts of expeditions to the south pole and Mt Everest. They were eating sticks of butter just to keep up with their daily calorie intake. 

Meh I watched the first batman KH was horrible in it but so was the other actress who was in the second one. 

Waltz always plays the villain and gets an oscar for it.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

KH cn be really good, as Free notes.  Wonder Boys was also good and she blew Anna P out of the water in The Romantics.  But would like a confirm!

The walk will be super taxing but I pray I'm never anywhere I have to eat a stick of butter. Sticks of chocolate or bacon, no prob.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is reading between the lines on my part but Hollywood studios are still recovering from the financial crisis and are therefore super-cautious to greenlight big-budget films without a decent cast on board.
> 
> From what I've read on Hollywood financing recently, to summarise, it's basically, greater output but with smaller workforce. The main growth area for Hollywood at the moment is really in the production of cable television.
> 
> Taking Warning Bros specificially, this year alone they've been careful, cutting a few films ie Joss Whedon's _Wonder Woman_ film. Joss Whedon is a proven performer so they must not have been happy with casting or already had too many big budget films on the slate this year.
> 
> And in another section of the company, The Home Entertainment division, they got hit by big layoffs.  I'd say they want to be pretty sure about this. They've also had a change of head-honcho and that can affect which directors/actors they are more sympathetic to/have a working relationship with.
> 
> Ok, I've just shown enough of my nerdy cinephile side to last a year...lol



I'm also presuming that part of the cost cutting they were asked to do involved rewriting it to probably have more focus and less need for expensive things, CGI or that sort.
It also looks like they're looking younger, more unknown (Emma Stone excepted) and therefore cheaper actresses. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> KH cn be really good, as Free notes.  Wonder Boys was also good and she blew Anna P out of the water in The Romantics.  But would like a confirm!
> 
> The walk will be super taxing but I pray I'm never anywhere I have to eat a stick of butter. Sticks of chocolate or bacon, no prob.



Sticks of chocolate flavored butter?


----------



## Idun

A bit random perhaps: but sometimes I wish he'd have more aggressive PR or management. I don't know if it's a reflection of his privacy attitude but there really are times I wish his people would be more out there responding to ****-stories. *hmph*

Have a good friday everyone.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes!  Great news about the Tarzanmovie.  
I´m so looking forward to this film, so I will keep all my fingers crossed for this to be true and the film hopefully will be greenlit. 
The Giver has an interesting cast of actors, they will surely get a lot of attention in 
the media. I don´t know anything about Katie Holmes as an actress but she seems to be a lot in the gossipmedia.  


Sexy, scruffy Alex:







Want to fly with Alex: 






Gifs from photoshoots:


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, thank you for all the pics and gifs, he is so f***king gorgeous, and I like scruffy Alex a lot, so hot and sexy.  

And holding thumbs that Tarzan gets greenlit and that they soon begin filming "The Giver".


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> *Topsy*, thank you for all the pics and gifs, he is so f***king gorgeous, and I like scruffy Alex a lot, so hot and sexy.
> 
> And holding thumbs that Tarzan gets greenlit and that they soon begin filming "The Giver".




Thanks Sussan. Yes, he is so gorgeous. 
Good to know you are also holding your thumbs for Tarzan...


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thank you all so much for the sexy picture spamming spree....So good to reflect on days sexy past and now my mind is firmly in the gutter for the weekend 

Sussan *high five* on your past conquest  And yes, you are now ready for Skarsconquest!

Re: Tarzan, I have been on board since it was announced and am even more on board if Christoph is added to the cast list...I adore him and as long as they cast a good Jane and take the story dark it could work really well IMO.....Superficially I am really hoping that some filming is done here in the UK....Alex in Victorian attire again *swoon*... So I am requesting some filming in London, that would be awesome, thank you movie magic people 

I am thinking of sending Alex and the team a care package of some of my most chocolatey calorie ladden cupcakes for their expedition....Seriously those delicious little bombs can put an inch on the hips in one sitting!

To all you lovely ladies have an amazing weekend......I am off to find some wine, I'm out with the girls tonight so have to walk on stupidly high heels, so much easier drunk than sober :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Thank you all so much for the sexy picture spamming spree....So good to reflect on days sexy past and now my mind is firmly in the gutter for the weekend
> 
> Sussan *high five* on your past conquest  And yes, you are now ready for Skarsconquest!
> 
> 
> 
> *To all you lovely ladies have an amazing weekend......I am off to find some wine, I'm out with the girls tonight so have to walk on stupidly high heels, so much easier drunk than sober *:giggles:



Thank you *Moo*, I do my best to please 

OT: I just put a down payment on a brand new car, scary. I have never owed a brand new car, ever. So I bought a Hyundai i20 Premium. Happy as a clam right now. 

I will celebrate my new car by drinking a couple of beers.    Have a nice weekend, and cheers!


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## MooCowmoo

Aparently Taylor Swift has joined the cast of 'The Giver'

Via JJ

"Taylor Swift has reportedly joined the star-studded cast of The Giver, THR reports!

The 23-year-old entertainer will co-star with some huge names including Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges, Brenton Thwaites, Katie Holmes, Alexander Skarsgard, Cameron Monaghan, and many more!

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Taylor Swift

Taylor and Brenton are far from strangers  earlier this month, they attended the August: Osage County and One Chance premiere after party held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival.

The Giver is set for release in the US on August 15 of next year."



I am not drunk enough for this news.....  Although the other day Lainey over at CB was going into one about Taylor's kitten heels (Lainey has big hate for Kitten heels) and came out with this gem

"_This is, after all, Taylor Swift. If this shoe could sh-t, it would sh-t out hearts_".......I swear this made me giggle on and off all day

Onward to alcohol I go


----------



## a_sussan

I knew those penguins was up to something, are they trying to make Alex a heavy metal guy?

:giggles:


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


>



Bag.... Best. Gif. Ever.... I  him


----------



## CharlieTruth

CharlieTruth said:


> More Twitter Fun
> 
> Wedding Guest - Jonathan Torrens (co-star of Ellen's from Trailer Park Boys)
> 8/27 - I'm super-into HBO* these days. It's so good I just sit on the couch and consume it all day.   *Honey Bunches of Oats
> 
> Wedding Guest - Jenny Mollen - wife of Jason Biggs (good friend of Ellen's)
> 8/13 - If you invite me to your wedding and plan on changing more than once,  just know I'll be doing the same. My final look will be sweats.
> 
> 8/15  - Your account was funnier before you turned into a star ****er.
> 
> 8/18 - Is there any greater revenge than finding out the popular girl  from your high school married a Lipschitz?
> 
> 8/21 - When you date a woman, you date her friends. And by that I mean my husband and I know you have one nut.


From my old posts, here are the last links.  

https://twitter.com/TorrensJonathan Jonathan Torrens

https://twitter.com/jennyandteets Jenny Mollen


----------



## Ms Kiah

Wow it went from Meryl & Jeff excitement. To Katie & Swifty bafflement. Maybe Selena Gomez can join the cast too.

Which reminds me, I really want the Skarsgard brothers to work together one day.


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> Bag.... Best. Gif. Ever.... I  him


----------



## scaredsquirrel

MooCowmoo said:


> Aparently Taylor Swift has joined the cast of 'The Giver'
> 
> Via JJ
> 
> "Taylor Swift has reportedly joined the star-studded cast of The Giver, THR reports!
> 
> The 23-year-old entertainer will co-star with some huge names including Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges, Brenton Thwaites, Katie Holmes, Alexander Skarsgard, Cameron Monaghan, and many more!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Taylor Swift
> 
> Taylor and Brenton are far from strangers  earlier this month, they attended the August: Osage County and One Chance premiere after party held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival.
> 
> The Giver is set for release in the US on August 15 of next year."
> 
> 
> 
> I am not drunk enough for this news.....  Although the other day Lainey over at CB was going into one about Taylor's kitten heels (Lainey has big hate for Kitten heels) and came out with this gem
> 
> "_This is, after all, Taylor Swift. If this shoe could sh-t, it would sh-t out hearts_".......I swear this made me giggle on and off all day
> 
> Onward to alcohol I go



What the blinkety blank?  Swift? that doesn't even sound like a logical sentence.  Pass the booze, Moo, we'll all need it.  Good thing Swifty is back on the junior underage boys, Alex can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## a_sussan

scaredsquirrel said:


> What the blinkety blank?  Swift? that doesn't even sound like a logical sentence.  *Pass the booze, Moo, we'll all need it.  Good thing Swifty is back on the junior underage boys, Alex can breathe a sigh of relief*.




   Like what?  This movies new cast casting sound like '-wtf'.. happened?  -I just went out for some coffee and you guys signed on, who..? ' 

*sigh*


Forgot to say, bring on the beer.. !


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


>



Thank you! I knew you'd be here to grace us with a Christoph gif!



MooCowmoo said:


> Aparently Taylor Swift has joined the cast of 'The Giver'
> 
> Via JJ
> 
> "*Taylor Swift has reportedly joined the star-studded cast of The Giver, THR reports!*
> 
> The 23-year-old entertainer will co-star with some huge names including Meryl Streep, Jeff Bridges, Brenton Thwaites, Katie Holmes, Alexander Skarsgard, Cameron Monaghan, and many more!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Taylor Swift
> 
> Taylor and Brenton are far from strangers &#8211; earlier this month, they attended the August: Osage County and One Chance premiere after party held during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival.
> 
> The Giver is set for release in the US on August 15 of next year."
> 
> 
> 
> I am not drunk enough for this news.....  Although the other day Lainey over at CB was going into one about Taylor's kitten heels (Lainey has big hate for Kitten heels) and came out with this gem
> 
> "_This is, after all, Taylor Swift. If this shoe could sh-t, it would sh-t out hearts_".......I swear this made me giggle on and off all day
> 
> Onward to alcohol I go



You have got to be ))(@#$*(@#$* () joking.

Maybe the landlords have something a little stronger than the moscato I've got.

ETA: Apparently Swifty will be playing Rosemary, so hopefully it'll be a small part, as it is in the books. I keep forgetting that this is a Weinstein production. So maybe Swifty will suddenly start feeling the need to wear Marchesa.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/09/27/taylor-swift-the-giver-movie/

And bless the writers at the Star (via Celebitchy):

"Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s taste for alcohol may be getting out of control.
 &#8220;While Alex loves to have a good time, his drinking has his friends  and his handlers worried,&#8221; a source tattles.  Alex insists that it&#8217;s  just part of his culture.  &#8220;He says Americans are too uptight and that  he has no intention of reeling it in.&#8221;
 However, his friends think that Alex still isn&#8217;t over his ex Kate  Bosworth, who recently wed director Michael Polish.  In fact, the very  weekend Kate said &#8220;I do,&#8221; Alex went on a boozy binge at a Swedish soccer game, where he initiated a drunken, curse-filled cheer.
 &#8220;Alex likes to party&#8230; he says no one needs to worry and he doesn&#8217;t need help&#8230; not yet, anyway.&#8221;"


http://www.celebitchy.com/325330/al...cans_are_too_uptight_about_drinking_partying/​


----------



## cate1949

that is such an odd thing to be printing - one expects all sorts of crazies in these gossip rags about alleged GF's - but seriously - drinking too much?  Phaw!

Taylor Swift - ugh


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its not that surprising. It's certainly not the first time his drinking has been discussed..many forums have talked a little about it.

My whole take on the Celebitchy article..? Kate Bosworth and her publicist are full of try. Have to give them points for effort. Both an attempt to disparage Alex and make her look like "the one who got away" for him.

Puh-lease sister.

Question: is my text HUGE? I just upgraded to a Samsung Galaxy S4...and its having teething issues.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its not that surprising. It's certainly not the first time his drinking has been discussed..many forums have talked a little about it.
> 
> My whole take on the Celebitchy article..
> ? Kate Bosworth and her publicist are full of try. Have to give them points for effort. Both an attempt to disparage Alex and make her look like "the one who got away" for him.
> 
> Puh-lease sister.



Well, her publicist and his publicist are one and the same. And I don't think RB deals with Star. So either Star is making stuff up, and they'd never do that!, or their 'source' is a certain ex. Because I've gotten the impression that his friends, while they may post personal photos of him, aren't talking to the gossip rags.

As for the drinking, we know he drinks. He's not hid that. I wonder if Star is aware that his mother is a recovering alcoholic and an addictions counselor who runs her own clinic. I think if she were worried she'd do something.

ETA: Free. your font/text is normal looking to me.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, her publicist and his publicist are one and the same. And I don't think RB deals with Star. So either Star is making stuff up, and they'd never do that!, or their 'source' is a certain ex. Because I've gotten the impression that his friends, while they may post personal photos of him, aren't talking to the gossip rags.
> 
> As for the drinking, we know he drinks. He's not hid that. I wonder if Star is aware that his mother is a recovering alcoholic and an addictions counselor who runs her own clinic. I think if she were worried she'd do something.


 
I cant find the quote but his Mom did an interview about her recovery and the reporter asked her if she thought others in her family had alcohol problems. She said yes. I always thought she might have been talking about Stellan tho.

Alex has always talked about drinking like a Viking so I'm not sure what the scandal is. He was at a football match the day after his birthday enjoying his vacation. Why wouldn't he be drinking?  

I've never heard of him not showing up for work or being unprofessional. Most of the "drunk" pictures I've seen have been at events like Coachella where that's the norm.

Every so often it's like the tabloids pause and say, hey, why hasn't he had a steady gf since KB. So he "must" be pining away for her. When really, I think he was just burned and is not trying to repeat that circus again. Sometimes it's better to just be single and avoid famewhores. 

Free: Your text is normal to me too.


----------



## CharlieTruth

To address a couple of posts:


  I&#8217;m not a member of ONTD. I was very unhappy with the posts this summer.  


Alexander&#8217;s management team will not deny this story because it is true.  It has been confirmed by member of press. 

Twitter Fun  


Julia Hart (screenwriter of Miss Stevens, a film in development to be directed by Ellen, and The Keeping Room, the film Brit Marling shot in Romania)


8/24 - If you're gonna get married - marry someone who can cook.


Jordan Horowitz (producer of Miss Stevens and The Keeping Room)


8/26 (early morning) - Fairly certain my wife is gravage'ing me in my sleep. Don't ask me how I know this.


https://twitter.com/juliahartowitz


https://twitter.com/jehorowitz


----------



## CharlieTruth

Also, because I was so shocked on the afternoon and evening of 8/23, I did not follow up with the forums.  Wasn't there somebody on here posting details about his wedding that weekend? The posts were deleted but the answers to the posts from forum members make it clear that someone had been on the board posting about him getting married.  I did not see what that person wrote, but there are people on here that must have seen them.  Do my posts coincide with them at all?  I know you will not admit to it but think about it.

As I stated previously, I knew by 11 am on 8/23, something more than a visit was happening.  I didn't know what, but it was clear people do not go to this much work to keep a visit secret.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I cant find the quote but his Mom did an interview about her recovery and the reporter asked her if she thought others in her family had alcohol problems. She said yes. I always thought she might have been talking about Stellan tho.
> 
> Alex has always talked about drinking like a Viking so I'm not sure what the scandal is. He was at a football match the day after his birthday enjoying his vacation. Why wouldn't he be drinking?
> 
> I've never heard of him not showing up for work or being unprofessional. Most of the "drunk" pictures I've seen have been at events like Coachella where that's the norm.
> 
> Every so often it's like the tabloids pause and say, hey, why hasn't he had a steady gf since KB. So he "must" be pining away for her. When really, I think he was just burned and is not trying to repeat that circus again. Sometimes it's better to just be single and avoid famewhores.
> 
> Free: Your text is normal to me too.



Most of the pics of when he's obviously drunk or really close to it are from games/festivals. Work related events, he may be drinking, but not usually to excess. I think the Met Gala/after party he was pretty buzzed, which struck me as unusual for him as that was 'work'.
As for his lack of a serious girlfriend, I think he's enjoying the single life, and since he's not found anyone he wants to be serious with*, he's not. He doesn't strike me as someone who needs to be in a relationship.

*His secret marriage to Ellen notwithstanding. #snark


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yeah he seems comfortable doing things his own way. You often see him walking alone, eating alone. It's good that he seems comfortable and secure with himself. Adds to his overall charm. 

Ok I've had time to digest the Taylor Swift & Katie Holmes news. I think what I dread is not really their performances in the movie but the junkets. I'm going to be disgusted if they hog all the coverage when the movie's released.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah he seems comfortable doing things his own way. You often see him walking alone, eating alone. It's good that he seems comfortable and secure with himself. Adds to his overall charm.
> 
> Ok I've had time to digest the Taylor Swift & Katie Holmes news. I think what I dread is not really their performances in the movie but the junkets. I'm going to be disgusted if they hog all the coverage when the movie's released.



At least with Katie she is a known actress. TS, not at all. So to me she's stunt casting. And both give the movie more PR, but in TS's case is it really PR they want? I know with Battleship they stunt casted Rihanna and Brooklyn Decker. But at least Rihanna had some personality and screen presence.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Eh, the news items like that are always crazy.  Shots in the dark.  Of course he's not sitting around missing Bos, he was hiding from her for ages.  But I also doubt anyone has been really "worried" about his drinking.  It seems more visible to us because for a guy who is 37, he has a big posse of friends who are single and at loose ends and spend their down time getting blitzed.  The Star and the Enquirer always get some stuff to stick out there...


----------



## cate1949

I'd say warner is giving TS some practice - they are making a film about the female rock stars of the hippie age - and TS is supposed to play Joni Mitchell - LOL - I'd bet Joni MItchell would rather not have TS play her!  So The Giver may be a warm up for her before she takes on that big role.

I suspect AS lives a lifestyle that would cause most mother's hair to turn prematurely grey -= not a choir boy.


----------



## VampFan

I'm on vacation and have been drinking, so if this doesn't make sense, chalk it up to that.



BagBerry13 said:


>



Love this gif, and love Christop Waltz. Thanks. Glad to see that Tarzan is still maybe/kinda/sorta proceeding. Samuel Jackson's comment scared me.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thank you! I knew you'd be here to grace us with a Christoph gif!
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be ))(@#$*(@#$* () joking.
> 
> Maybe the landlords have something a little stronger than the moscato I've got.
> 
> ETA: Apparently Swifty will be playing Rosemary, so hopefully it'll be a small part, as it is in the books. I keep forgetting that this is a Weinstein production. So maybe Swifty will suddenly start feeling the need to wear Marchesa.
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/09/27/taylor-swift-the-giver-movie/
> 
> And bless the writers at the Star (via Celebitchy):
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgards taste for alcohol may be getting out of control.
> While Alex loves to have a good time, his drinking has his friends  and his handlers worried, a source tattles.  Alex insists that its  just part of his culture.  He says Americans are too uptight and that  he has no intention of reeling it in.
> * However, his friends think that Alex still isnt over his ex Kate  Bosworth,* who recently wed director Michael Polish.  In fact, the very  weekend Kate said I do, *Alex went on a boozy binge at a Swedish soccer game, where he initiated a drunken, curse-filled cheer.*
> Alex likes to party he says no one needs to worry and he doesnt need help not yet, anyway."
> 
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/325330/al...cans_are_too_uptight_about_drinking_partying/​



Is there a smiley for throwing up? for the KB part of the post?

If the video of Alex's drunken chant at a soccer game means he's not over KB, what does the video of his drunken chant at a soccer game when he was still with KB mean?





cate1949 said:


> *I'd say warner is giving TS some practice* - they are making a film about the female rock stars of the hippie age - and TS is supposed to play Joni Mitchell - LOL - I'd bet Joni MItchell would rather not have TS play her!  So The Giver may be a warm up for her before she takes on that big role.
> 
> I suspect AS lives a lifestyle that would cause most mother's hair to turn prematurely grey -= not a choir boy.



She already had a chance with Valentine's Day.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies.

I'm a little surprised over *The Giver* cast additions but still looking forward to the movie.

Some *CK "Encounter Fresh"* ad shots courtesy of twitter:











(Source:  *gentlemans-journal.com* via *gentle_mjournal* twitter)

http://www.gentlemans-journal.com/2013/09/encounter-fresh-calvin-klein/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There's rumours floating that Emma Stone is being sought for the role of Jane in Tarzan.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

What happened to Jessica Chastain?? Emma Stone is too young as Jane, especially if this takes place after Tarzan has been assimilated in to society.


----------



## cate1949

Emma Stone definitely too young - but she comes of as sort of feisty so it might work.


----------



## Santress

Agree, I like Emma but I think she's a bit on the young side for the role and I'm not sure what her chemistry would be like with Alex.  I hope Jessica Chastain resurfaces as a contender.  

HQs/Untagged of Alex heading into an office building in Hollywood on 09/17/13:














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I don't mind Emma Stone, but I'd prefer that Jane be less of an ingenue-type and more in line with what an actress like Jessica Chastain could bring.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My vote would be for someone like Rachel Weisz.  Jessica is a good actress (brilliant in Take Shelter and ZDT) but...hmmm....I don't know.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My vote would be for someone like Rachel Weisz.  Jessica is a good actress (brilliant in Take Shelter and ZDT) but...hmmm....I don't know.



Yes, not necessarily JC, but someone within her age range and acting caliber. So Rachel would be fine as well.


----------



## Santress

I like Rachel Weisz too.  Very beautiful and talented.

Back in Stockholm?  These were just tweeted/uploaded to instagram (September 28, 2013) from a lady who seems to be in Stockholm:








"Have just rubbed *** with Alexander, Gustaf and Bill Skarsgård

# starstruck # wedding party.

-*swennerstrom* @ twitter (*dinogal *@ instagr.am)


----------



## NY_Mami

santress said:


> agree, i like emma but i think she's a bit on the young side for the role and i'm not sure what her chemistry would be like with alex.  I hope jessica chastain resurfaces as a contender.
> 
> Hqs/untagged of alex heading into an office building in hollywood on 09/17/13:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


 
lawd....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> I like Rachel Weisz too.  Very beautiful and talented.
> 
> Back in Stockholm?  These were just tweeted/uploaded to instagram (September 28, 2013) from a lady who seems to be in Stockholm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Have just rubbed *** with Alexander, Gustaf and Bill Skarsgård
> 
> # starstruck # wedding party.
> 
> -*swennerstrom* @ twitter (*dinogal *@ instagr.am)



Is that Sam in the middle-right?


----------



## NY_Mami

cate1949 said:


> Emma Stone definitely too young - but she comes of as sort of feisty so it might work.


 
My sister thinks Emma Stone is so perfect... I have no idea why...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whoever they cast lets hope they don't fall victim to the "Jane" curse. Poor Andie MacDowell almost ended her career playing Jane in the Greystoke movie with Christopher Lambert.  Glenn Close had to  dub her, because her Southern accent was too strong. She only really recovered after being cast in Soderbergh's "Sex, Lies & Videotape"

Whoever it is, if it's an American actress, they need to be able to pull off a convincing British accent.

Here's a list of all the actresses that have played Jane:

http://www.listal.com/list/the-changing-face-of-jane


----------



## cate1949

I thought wedding too - the suit - looks very groomsman - the feathers from hats - wonder if Sam got married?   If that is Sam in the pic - he has a suit and a boutonniere on.

Rachel Weisz is excellent choice but I doubt she'd do it - she refused to do anymore Mummy sequels once she got her Oscar.  Jennifer Garner maybe?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jennifer Garner? She was good in _Juno_, but other than that, I'd take Emma Stone over her.

What about Emilia Clarke - Dany from Game of Thrones?  Naomi Watts. Rachel McAdams (though her role in Sherlock Holmes is too similiar) Rosamund Pike....just throwing names out there I think would be good.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Is that Sam in the middle-right?


Yes, it is his and Sanna's wedding


----------



## CharlieTruth

[FONT=&quot]It has to be done.  Time to talk about Ellen Page.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Between 9:40 am pst and 10:10 am pst, six tweets went out establishing Alexander Skarsgard in Stockholm and Ellen Page in Los Angeles.  The English tweets from Stockholm have already been discussed.  Anyone have a chance to check out http://twitter.com/boneyabroad yet?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Brit Marling &#8211; Wedding Guest[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8/23 at 9:44 am pst - One of the great sensations modern life affords : driving in the opposite direction from traffic[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Ellen Page &#8211; Before Wedding[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8/23 at 10:02 am pst - LA dreamz &#8220;@*britmarling*: One of the great sensations modern life affords : driving in the opposite direction from traffic&#8221;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
8/23 at 10:08 am pst - To the guy who totally cut me off on the freeway today and almost killed both of us and then gave ME the finger...why are you so cool?[/FONT]

8/23 - Late afternoon - OMFG go see @*blackfishmovie* Just floored by it Hey @*seaworld* -- you are the worst.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]AM - August 25th[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Ellen Page:  [/FONT]Fun fact: all of our bodies are decaying!

Zal Batmanglij:  well not yours technically. We are growing and ripening till 28.  Then just decaying for the rest of the time. Lets celebrate.

Ellen Page:  I feel like even the ripening is a form of decay...all just steps getting closer and closer to -- ? Also, hi 

Zal Batmanglij:  nah, you are prime time.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zal Batmanglij/Ellen Page on afternoon/evening of 8/26[/FONT]

@*EllenPage* ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

@*EllenPage* that's me saying hi back

@*z_al*


----------



## NY_Mami

So is Juno pregnant by my Vanilla Abyss????...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

NY_Mami said:


> So is Juno pregnant by my Vanilla Abyss????...



Lawd, spare me this ish.


----------



## Santress

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Yes, it is his and Sanna's wedding


That is wonderful news.  Congrats to them.





Fan pic from tonight (September 28, 2013):





(Source:  *pernillalanderholm* @ instagr.am)


----------



## cate1949

LOL - I do not even know these folks but a wedding always makes me want to wish the couple well!   best wishes for a happy life!

Poor Alex can't even go to his brother's wedding without having to do fan duty.  He looks great in that suit.

LOL - this marriage between EP and AS is sooooo secret she can't even go with Alex to his brother's wedding!  Wow - now that is really keeping it down low - even his family aren't allowed to know.  Geez.


----------



## a_sussan

cate1949 said:


> LOL - I do not even know these folks but a wedding always makes me want to wish the couple well!   best wishes for a happy life!
> .



I know, I want too do the same. 
So best wishes to the happy couple!!


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Yes, it is his and Sanna's wedding



Aww congrats to the lovely couple. I love weddings. I cried like a baby when my older brother got married, they wrote their own vows that made everyone cry and laugh.


----------



## a_sussan

Forgot to say, thanks* Santress* for those delicious pics, those arms


----------



## Zola24

Just want to say congrats to Sam and Sanna  and wish them every happiness 


eta: and to thank everyone for all the great info and photos


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Yes, it is his and Sanna's wedding



Yeah! Congrats to the couple!

I was wondering if that was the case, since it looked like Sam and he looked like he was wearing more formal attire than just a suit.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Ok so now I can actually say after talking it through with Jenna, Alex was in Stockholm doing the stag party bit for Sam, it had absolutely nothing to do with Alex getting married.....but we all knew that anyway

*Congrats to Sam and Sanna*

Also some people don't realise that driving in LA and Sweden are not so different.....

Free I love that gif and use that sentance frequently to my hubs.....Also agree that I would love Rachel Wiesz as Jane

Santress :urock: as usual for bringing the good stuff


Lastly to the mysterious CT.....reveal anymore and you'll be saying goodbye to your dog......You are the bomb at keeping secrets.... #snark


----------



## MooCowmoo

I forgot to give you a  Kayleigh, hope you are well hun x


----------



## RedTopsy

Wonderful news! Congrats to the newlyweds, Sam and Sanna. 
I wish them a long  and happy life together.  

Thanks ladies for all the nice photos and info.
This place is the best...   :urock:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Aww...that is good news.   Congrats to the lovely couple.  I have to say, I find myself strangely pleased Alex is in such a nice suit, somehow in my head I picture Skarsgard family milestone events in jeans with a lot of beer...


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> Aww...that is good news.   Congrats to the lovely couple.  I have to say, I find myself strangely pleased Alex is in such a nice suit, somehow in my head I picture Skarsgard family milestone events in jeans with a lot of beer...



I'd love for there to be a drunken food fight......there is nothing like half naked wrestling in cake frosting


----------



## CharlieTruth

MooCowmoo said:


> Ok so now I can actually say after talking it through with Jenna, Alex was in Stockholm doing the stag party bit for Sam, it had absolutely nothing to do with Alex getting married.....but we all knew that anyway
> 
> *Congrats to Sam and Sanna*
> 
> Also some people don't realise that driving in LA and Sweden are not so different.....
> 
> Free I love that gif and use that sentance frequently to my hubs.....Also agree that I would love Rachel Wiesz as Jane
> 
> Santress :urock: as usual for bringing the good stuff
> 
> 
> Lastly to the mysterious CT.....reveal anymore and you'll be saying goodbye to your dog......You are the bomb at keeping secrets.... #snark


Something extra special just for you!

Joss Whedon - I want something to warm the heartles of my cock.


----------



## CharlieTruth

cate1949 said:


> LOL - I do not even know these folks but a wedding always makes me want to wish the couple well!   best wishes for a happy life!
> 
> Poor Alex can't even go to his brother's wedding without having to do fan duty.  He looks great in that suit.
> 
> LOL - this marriage between EP and AS is sooooo secret she can't even go with Alex to his brother's wedding!  Wow - now that is really keeping it down low - even his family aren't allowed to know.  Geez.


Who is to say where she is? LA, NYC, London, Stockholm, Paris...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Congrats to Sam & his bride. I think they've been together for a long time.

You know the beer and nakedness came a few hours after those pictures were taken. Gustaf already has his jacket off.


----------



## BagBerry13

CharlieTruth said:


> Who is to say where she is? LA, NYC, London, Stockholm, Paris...the possibilities are endless.



Until Friday evening she was in LA.

I mean c'mon man. You gave it a try and no one believes you. Move on to another forum because here no one gives a sh*t about your conspiracy theory and your incoherent posts disturb my reading flow. All the best to you for your future career in fiction writing.  I'm sure you'll be the next E.L. James.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Until Friday evening she was in LA.
> 
> I mean c'mon man. You gave it a try and no one believes you. Move on to another forum because here no one gives a sh*t about your conspiracy theory and your incoherent posts disturb my reading flow. All the best to you for your future career in fiction writing.  I'm sure you'll be the next *E.L. James*.



:giggles: Don't wish that on anyone Bag.....One is enough....


----------



## Saskiamq

Wow so that mean everybody here needs to think the same and act the same  and heaven forbid one can think differently .


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Saskiamq said:


> Wow so that mean everybody here needs to think the same and act the same  and heaven forbid one can think differently .



I think you're confusing individuality with insanity.


----------



## a_sussan

OMG, the crazy has invaded. *sigh*


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Some day, people might take the time to back read before they jump in with assumptions, but I'm guessing that day is a long ways off.  Back to thoughts of naked frosting wrestling....


----------



## NY_Mami

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lawd, spare me this ish.


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's not even gossip, it's deranged mental patient fan fiction rambling masquerading as fact. I'm not even sure why it's being posted _here_. Surely there's a EPage site or support group somewhere. Why not go there and spread this absurd theory?

It adds nothing to this thread or the discussion. On ignore now.



Anyway...I never noticed that she had a ring already. This is from the "Vi" premiere a few weeks ago. They are such a good looking family. Bill looks especially pouty.






fybillskarsgard.tumblr.com


----------



## cate1949

okay - if I recall this correctly - Swedes here can help out - in Sweden they have what I think is so sweet - at engagement both girl and guy get what we would call a wedding band - at wedding girl gets what we would call an engagement ring - and when you become a mother you get a third ring.  My stepfather was Swedish-American and his whole family followed this custom.  A very nice custom I thought - so her plain gold band in the pic is actually her engagement ring.  LOL - they may not still have this custom in Sweden - it may just be what Swedish Americans still do!!

She is very pretty too!


----------



## cate1949

*Wow so that mean everybody here needs to think the same and act the same  and heaven forbid one can think differently .* 

On a site like this I think speculation is okay - but this goes pretty far beyond speculation - I mean - there needs to be at least some evidence to support speculation.  

A-sussaN - how are you enjoying your new car?  Thinking of different customs - here we throw pennies into a new car for luck - no accidents.  So - if the thought counts - I just threw some virtual pennies into your car!


----------



## Saskiamq

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think you're confusing individuality with insanity.


Nope you are


----------



## Saskiamq

cate1949 said:


> *Wow so that mean everybody here needs to think the same and act the same  and heaven forbid one can think differently .*
> 
> On a site like this I think speculation is okay - but this goes pretty far beyond speculation - I mean - there needs to be at least some evidence to support speculation.
> 
> A-sussaN - how are you enjoying your new car?  Thinking of different customs - here we throw pennies into a new car for luck - no accidents.  So - if the thought counts - I just threw some virtual pennies into your car!


I do agree on this but all of us we have different point of view, we my not agree on them but hey this a celebrity news and gossip forum and we all view some situation differently.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^yup.  Since you are defending free speech/opinion,  our right, individually or collectively to voice our own views, thanks much.  Which several of us have, and since I for one think that someone is just trying to yank our chain, I have no time for it. Happy to discuss gossip, career, future potential, news...but not indulge in someone insisting factually that something happened which never did, then post after post of things that have no relation to Alex.

And for CT, I know that you would rather have had Ellen commit a crime or have plastic surgery than not be in any sort of relationship with Alex (or anyone for that matter, that we know), but that is not the case.  Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thank you!

Alex, Keith and Fares doing what they do best.







Don't remember this being posted before. They are such bad little boys.

Someone who fancies herself as the British Bardot.

http://instagram.com/nikkipennie


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ms Kiah said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Alex, Keith and Fares doing what they do best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember this being posted before. They are such bad little boys.
> 
> Someone who fancies herself as the British Bardot.
> 
> http://instagram.com/nikkipennie



She is good friends with Cher Coulter and Bos, wonder if this might be an older pic she just posted? Can't tell from the hair..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Saskiamq said:


> I do agree on this but all of us we have different point of view, we my not agree on them but hey this a *celebrity news and gossip forum *and we all view some situation differently.



Exactly!  But those posts aren't about_ either_ of those things.* It's a fairytale*. Stanning at its worst (and scariest). And really, they belong on either an Ellen Page thread or in the fictional stories section elsewhere.

There's no interaction with other posters other than stirring the pot. Wishing, hoping and praying something is happening still doesn't make it true. Reading between imaginary lines on Twitter accounts doesn't make it true either.

Its delusion. I'm almost sorry I'm posting this, because it's probably encouraging more posts. I have this person on ignore but there's no doubt its disrupting the thread.

*Freedom of speech does not protect you from the consequences of saying stupid s**t. 
 - Jim C Hines​*


----------



## Ms Kiah

scaredsquirrel said:


> She is good friends with Cher Coulter and Bos, wonder if this might be an older pic she just posted? Can't tell from the hair..



Yes she was at Rag Doll.

The pic was for Throwback Thursday so it was probably from earlier this year when Fares was with Alex.


----------



## Zola24

It's too early on a Monday morning for me  so I'm just going to post a few pix and ask if anyone has heard anything about a release date for Hidden?





switchbladekiller






 sergeantcolbert,






alexskarsgardnet






spuffyfeels






alexskarsgardnet


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> It's too early on a Monday morning for me  so I'm just going to post a few pix and ask if anyone has heard anything about a release date for Hidden?



Thanks Zola, fantastic pics. It´s a very good way to start the week. 
(don´t know about Hidden).



cate1949 said:


> okay - if I recall this correctly - Swedes here can help out - in Sweden they have what I think is so sweet - at engagement both girl and guy get what we would call a wedding band - at wedding girl gets what we would call an engagement ring - and when you become a mother you get a third ring.  My stepfather was Swedish-American and his whole family followed this custom.  A very nice custom I thought - so her plain gold band in the pic is actually her engagement ring.  LOL - they may not still have this custom in Sweden - it may just be what Swedish Americans still do!!
> 
> She is very pretty too!




The Swedish tradition is for both man and woman to have a simple engagement ring on the left hand with names and the date of the engagement engraved on the inside. The womans name is engraved on the inside of the mans ring and the mans name on the inside of the womans ring. When you eventually get around to be married, the man gives the woman another matching ring for the woman to wear on the same finger, together with the engagementring (and maybe gives her a bit of bling as well  ).
The rings are often rather simple not so much bling on them. The weddingring is more expensive. Older generations only had a simple gold band for both rings. 
Of course it also has to do with how much money you got.  

Addition: The weddingring also has the mans name and weddingdate engraved.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks Zola, fantastic pics. It´s a very good way to start the week.
> (*don´t know about Hidden*).
> 
> *The Swedish tradition is* for both man and woman to have a simple engagement ring on the left hand with names and the date of the engagement engraved on the inside. The womans name is engraved on the inside of the mans ring and the mans name on the inside of the womans ring. When you eventually get around to be married, the man gives the woman another matching ring for the woman to wear on the same finger, together with the engagementring (and maybe gives her a bit of bling as well  ).
> The rings are often rather simple not so much bling on them. The weddingring is more expensive. My mother and fathers generation only had a simple gold band for both rings.
> Of course it also has to do with how much money you got.
> 
> Addition: The weddingring also has the mans name and weddingdate engraved.



Thank you  It has been very quiet about Hidden, I was hoping it might have made TIFF this year but there were some very strong films (aren't there always). Now I'm just curious because it has been so quiet :wondering

That is a lovely tradition, so romantic 

I've just seen your signature, that is lovely too


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Thank you  It has been very quiet about Hidden, I was hoping it might have made TIFF this year but there were some very strong films (aren't there always). Now I'm just curious because it has been so quiet :wondering
> 
> That is a lovely tradition, so romantic
> 
> I've just seen your signature, that is lovely too



Thank you.


----------



## a_sussan

cate1949 said:


> *.
> 
> A-sussaN - how are you enjoying your new car?  Thinking of different customs - here we throw pennies into a new car for luck - no accidents.  So - if the thought counts - I just threw some virtual pennies into your car!*


*

Thank you , I haven't got my car yet, I think it will take about a month before I can collect it from the car dealer because they didn't have the color I wanted.

Zola, thank you for the lovely gifs.*


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ha - Lainey had a post on Katie Holmes in the The Giver and noted this:

In other Katie news, she&#8217;s booked a role on_ The Giver_,  the film adaptation of Lois Lowry&#8217;s book, starring Meryl Streep and  Jeff Bridges. She&#8217;s to play The Giver&#8217;s mother. Taylor Swift is in it  too. And&#8230; Alexander Skarsgard.

     There we go.


      Now should we Gossip Genie that situation?  They can be tall together. He can show her how it&#8217;s done, Swede-styles.  It would be SO GOOD for Gossip. Can we join hands and pray?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha - Lainey had a post on Katie Holmes in the The Giver and noted this:
> 
> In other Katie news, shes booked a role on_ The Giver_,  the film adaptation of Lois Lowrys book, starring Meryl Streep and  Jeff Bridges. Shes to play The Givers mother. Taylor Swift is in it  too. And Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> There we go.
> 
> 
> Now should we Gossip Genie that situation?  They can be tall together. He can show her how its done, Swede-styles.  It would be SO GOOD for Gossip. Can we join hands and pray?




I saw this a few minutes ago. I guess this means Lainey's moved on from CT then. At least she didn't hope that he'd hook up with Swift.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

South Pole update. 

@ingesolheim
Ski training in mountains of #Norway for the @VirginMoney #SouthPole exp with #AlexanderSkarsgard @supportthewalk @soldiers2summit #TeamUSA


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That makes sense. Off to the wedding, then straight on to Norway.


----------



## Zola24

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> South Pole update.
> @ingesolheim
> Ski training in mountains of #Norway for the @VirginMoney #SouthPole exp with #AlexanderSkarsgard @supportthewalk @soldiers2summit #TeamUSA



Tku  Alex's work rate really is phenomenal, I couldn't cope with all the travelling he does let alone function properly once I arrived. Wishing him and everyone all the best with their training.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku  *Alex's work rate really is phenomenal, *I couldn't cope with all the travelling he does let alone function properly once I arrived. Wishing him and everyone all the best with their training.



It is. Then from Norway I'm presuming he'll be heading to S Africa for filming. Plus probably more training. Then the actual trek. Then back to LA for TB filming.
Though this winter/spring should be a little easier promotion wise, since he doesn't have a movie to promote. Unless The Hidden gets a release date for this winter/spring. A little less hectic for him.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Ms_Kiah & Syd.

An oldie from filming *Disconnect*:






> Askars and I on the set of Disconnect. Super chill dude. Really down to earth and tall!


(Source:  *dsayegh1105 *tumblr)

http://dsayegh1105.tumblr.com/post/62758975978/askars-and-i-on-the-set-of-disconnect-super-chill


----------



## RedTopsy

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> South Pole update.
> 
> @ingesolheim
> Ski training in mountains of #Norway for the @VirginMoney #SouthPole exp with #AlexanderSkarsgard @supportthewalk @soldiers2summit #TeamUSA




This is good news. Ski training in Norway.  
He will need the training even if it means a lot of traveling for him. 
I look forward to see the film from the expedition...


Photo from the film "Beyond the Pole" (2009)









Funny YouTube-clip with Alex from the film:  
(speaking his own mix of Norwegian and Swedish)


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lol I love that scene. Such an ugly cryer.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Ms Kiah said:


> Lol I love that scene. *Such an ugly cryer*.




He has nothing on Sookeh..:giggles:


----------



## Santress

^Agree, Sookie wins that one.

Fresh off twitter/instagram (October 1, 2013)





"Another day in the office ."

-*ingesolheim* @ twitter


----------



## a_sussan

Nice Office


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> ^Agree, Sookie wins that one.
> 
> Fresh off twitter/instagram (October 1, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Another day in the office ."
> 
> -*ingesolheim* @ twitter



What an amazing  photo!   
I just love that Alex is joining the expedition.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress. I like how he's got his sleeves pulled up even though it's cold and snowy. 

Alex has been named one of the most stylish men in the world by GQ Spain:




> Alexander Skarsgård is in GQ España&#8217;s (October 2013 digital issue) as #25 in the 50 Most Stylish Men in the World (25 International stars & 25 Spanish National stars)
> 
> Many thanks to Velvettine for the translation:
> 
> If you play a Vampire, it doesn&#8217;t matter what you wear: they&#8217;ll only have their attention on your fangs. But, if you have the looks of this Swedish actor, you may have it all sorted out. With the physique of a Viking, an Iceberg stare, and a style halfway between the rebel without a cause and one of the seven brothers of the Pontipee family, he has earned a spot in the list, not only of the most elegant men, but also in the one that all of us look up to: the 100 sexiest men alive one. More than the &#8220;black tie and fancy shoes&#8221;, he&#8217;s the buttoned down shirt, sweater trench and white t-shirt thing type of guy. Looks easy, right? You go figure out&#8230;.and then tell me about it.




http://skarsgardnews.tumblr.com/post/62826682211/alexskarsgardnet-alexander-skarsgard-is-in-gq


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> ^Agree, Sookie wins that one.
> 
> Fresh off twitter/instagram (October 1, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Another day in the office ."
> 
> -*ingesolheim* @ twitter



Now THAT is a great photo!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Nice Office



Nice office, nice office mates


----------



## cate1949

that is for sure a great photo - he looks right at home


----------



## Hephaistion

I just LOL'd at the crying "Sookeh" photo!  Thanks for that!!

Norway looks so beautiful, everything is so crisp and clear looking in that photo.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Squee! Someone made a David Gandy thread!

Ok, and I'm gonna to say beyond Clif bars, training is hawt.  Those are some fine men.  This is what charity is all about 

ETA remind me what ep Sookie was crying in the pink robe.  I kind of remember, but Anna is always on the verge..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Squee! Someone made a David Gandy thread!
> 
> Ok, and I'm gonna to say beyond Clif bars, training is hawt.  Those are some fine men.  This is what charity is all about
> 
> ETA remind me what ep Sookie was crying in the pink robe.  *I kind of remember, but Anna is always on the verge*..



No idea, but as a hardcore _Homeland_ fan, I'd love to see an "ugly cry face-off" between Anna and Claire Danes. Claire for the win! 

Squirrel, I was wondering when you'd spot that thread..lol

Charity AND hot men. I mean seriously, does it get any better? Not that I need an excuse to perv, but IF I did, "I'm doing it for charity" would totally work.


----------



## RedTopsy

David Gandy


----------



## a_sussan

Just watching a documentary on BBC knowledge about the south pole, very interesting. 

*Buckeye*, yes, really nice 'office mates', I wouldn't mind working at that 'office' if I had those two as 'office mates'  :giggles:

Forgot so say that I wouldn't get so much work done.


----------



## RedTopsy

Found a very strange list of "sexy men" called " the100 SEXIEST MOVIE STARS" in
EMPIRE Magazine. Don´t now anything about the ranking but it looks odd.  
But thats *my* opinion. 
Alex is nr 30. Why isn´t he higher on the list?   
For me, of course he is nr 1...  









alexskarsgardnet








http://www.empireonline.com/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp & Red.

Fresh off twitter/instagram today (October 2, 2013).  Not sure if Alex is in this pic (the first guy looks pretty tall) but he's tagged in the photo.





"South Pole training. @supportthewalk @virginmoney
#team US #Alexander Skarsgard @soldiers2summits.

-*ingesolheim* @ twitter


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for new pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo. I don't think the Empire list is particularly odd at all. He hasn't done that many films in the US of note. If it was TV, the ranking would be higher.

30 is pretty good.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Just watching a documentary on BBC knowledge about the south pole, very interesting.
> 
> *Buckeye, yes, really nice 'office mates', I wouldn't mind working at that 'office' if I had those two as 'office mates' * :giggles:
> 
> Forgot so say that I wouldn't get so much work done.



I would never get any work done, I'd just sit there, staring and drooling.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Vamp & Red.
> 
> Fresh off twitter/instagram today (October 2, 2013).  *Not sure if Alex is in this pic (the first guy looks pretty tall) but he's tagged in the photo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "South Pole training. @supportthewalk @virginmoney
> #team US #Alexander Skarsgard @soldiers2summits.&#8221;
> 
> -*ingesolheim* @ twitter



Well, if it's not he's got great legs. As does Inge (whom I presume is in the front).

ETA: It looks really really beautiful up there. One of these days I will get back to Norway and go farther north.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photo.* I don't think the Empire list is particularly odd at all.* He hasn't done that many films in the US of note. If it was TV, the ranking would be higher.
> 
> 30 is pretty good.


It's a British magazine that just happened to pick Brits to lead their sexiest movies stars list (Emma Watson is the sexiest female). 
I take these lists in the non-serious way that they were intended. Unless, of course, they don't pick whom I like. In which case these lists are totally wrong!


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photo. I don't think the Empire list is particularly odd at all. He hasn't done that many films in the US of note. If it was TV, the ranking would be higher.
> 
> 30 is pretty good.



It is not the ranking of Alex that is strange to me, only the title "sexiest men" for the actors in the top of the list. But I guess that opinion vary from one person to another, as I wrote that is *my * opinion. 
But I always think that these "sexiest men/women" lists are strange, you really can´t compete in  that field. 
(I still think Alex should have been higher ranked on that list  )

I didn´t know it was a British magazine


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah, I know Empire is a British mag. The fact he's on it is good exposure for him anyway. It's like the People Magazine list. Most of the ones that top that (shock! horror!) have a movie just coming out etcetera. Its much of a muchness.

I saw the movie _Gravity_ last night. Excellent. I was surprised how well the pairing of Clooney and Bullock worked - but it did. And go see it in 3D (I NEVER recommend that btw) but this film is incredibly well shot and 3D actually does add to it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, I know Empire is a British mag. The fact he's on it is good exposure for him anyway. I*t's like the People Magazine list.* Most of the ones that top that (shock! horror!) have a movie just coming out etcetera. Its much of a muchness.
> 
> I saw the movie _Gravity_ last night. Excellent. I was surprised how well the pairing of Clooney and Bullock worked - but it did. And go see it in 3D (I NEVER recommend that btw) but this film is incredibly well shot and 3D actually does add to it.



I think that Alex and Stephen being in the 2009 Sexiest Men list stuff for People was probably helpful in terms of exposure to non-TB watchers. And I know that there are fans who still want him named Sexiest Man Alive. But to me, People is sort of a joke now. But, it is still exposure.

I do want to see Gravity. I won't see it with my friend, because he'll probably be a science kill-joy and point things that couldn't possibly happen in space, as opposed to just watching the movie.


----------



## Santress

Fan pics just uploaded to instagram (October 2, 2013).  She has these tagged for Norway and Thailand but Norway is in the caption and tagged along with the work and hotel tags, so I think she may be in Norway for work:





(Source:  *kantakee* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Fan pics just uploaded to instagram (October 2, 2013).  She has these tagged for Norway and Thailand but Norway is in the caption and tagged along with the work and hotel tags, so I think she may be in Norway for work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *kantakee* @ instagr.am)



Oh no, the P. hat is back!  

I am amused by the fact that even though he's semi-sitting he still appears to be a foot taller than her.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Don't blame her for touching his muscular thigh. His hoodie string amuses me. Is that t shirt purple?? How long has it been that a t shirt hasn't been white, black or gray? This is really bringing out his adventurous wardrobe side.

I can't wait for video footage of him skiing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welcome peeps, to October, the month of Halloween. Prepare for more of these in honour of my favourite holiday of the year&#8230;bwahahahahahahaa..






*Source:* moi'


----------



## MooCowmoo

Santress said:


> Fan pics just uploaded to instagram (October 2, 2013).  She has these tagged for Norway and Thailand but Norway is in the caption and tagged along with the work and hotel tags, so I think she may be in Norway for work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *kantakee* @ instagr.am)



Thanks Santress 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Oh no, the P. hat is back!*
> 
> I am amused by the fact that even though he's semi-sitting he still appears to be a foot taller than her.



 No more shenanigans!!!



Ms Kiah said:


> Don't blame her for touching his muscular thigh.* His hoodie string amuses me*. Is that t shirt purple?? How long has it been that a t shirt hasn't been white, black or gray? This is really bringing out his adventurous wardrobe side.
> 
> I can't wait for video footage of him skiing.



I am such a moob for hoody strings....I ALWAYS loose an end....I am a moob for most things actually, I am surprised I am trusted to have charge of my child!....My 'moobness' make him laugh though and he thinks I am cool so I am totally ok with that!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Welcome peeps, to October, the month of Halloween. Prepare for more of these in honour of my favourite holiday of the yearbwahahahahahahaa..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* moi'



Love it Free....keep em coming  Can we have some Skars in outfits??? Or some naked with props, pretty please


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks* Free*!


----------



## Santress

It's great. Thank you, Free.

An oldie from when Alex was in Vancouver.  This is tagged yvr so I think it was taken at Vancouver International Airport:





"TBT to when I met Alexander Skarsgard. Such a cool dude!

#yvr #vancouver..."

-*scottiedunn* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Watching 'Vikings' on Swedish TV. All 10 episods will be aired. Yeah.. nice.


----------



## RedTopsy

Just some pics of Alex before bedtime (for those who are going to sleep). 
Dream sweet dreams.   
or they could be nice morningpics also. 
Good night from me.



























pics: queen-haq.tumblr, canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr, alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

*Hi ya' lovelies!* 
This is just a quick drive-by 'Hi' to say as always thanks a bunch for all the pics & gifs!

I've been MIA because I'm highly allergic on trolls, so I had to stay away for a while. 

*@Moo: *Hi dear It's nice to see you back here again, alive and kicking.
I'm doing ok. My doctor told me that my back is not as well as it should be and perhaps I need a surgery. Funny thing about it is that I was in bad pain around spring and back then I was told 'everything is fine', but now I'm not in pain anymore.....like at all.....but now I've been told that I'm in bad conditions. I mean really? How can that be? How is it able for my spine to twist without restricting my mobility nor being painful? 
Anyhoo, the will be some tests and scans tomorrow and than we'll see. 

*@Zola & Buckeye:* &

*@a_sussan:* What about your new car? 


*.....now back to business:*
My dear friend Kjersti is not only Norwegian but a very fine and decent Journalist specialized in movies , who's got her 'work base' in New York. She is a freelancer, who works for almost every Scandinavian  outlet (print, TV + radio broadcast).......and that is enough bragging about her......but you see, the reason why I'm telling you that it she met Alexander for an interview in Toronto during TIFF and now she tells in her blog about this meeting. 

Here is the link: Breakfast with Alexander


----------



## a_sussan

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Hi ya' lovelies!*
> This is just a quick drive-by 'Hi' to say as always thanks a bunch for all the pics & gifs!
> 
> I've been MIA because *I'm highly allergic on trolls*, so I had to stay away for a while.
> 
> *@a_sussan:* What about your new car?
> 
> 
> *.....now back to business:*
> My dear friend Kjersti is not only Norwegian but a very fine and decent Journalist specialized in movies , who's got her 'work base' in New York. She is a freelancer, who works for almost every Scandinavian  outlet (print, TV + radio broadcast).......and that is enough bragging about her......but you see, the reason why I'm telling you that it she met Alexander for an interview in Toronto during TIFF and now she tells in her blog about this meeting.
> 
> Here is the link: Breakfast with Alexander



Who isn't  

I haven't got it yet, but I have received info that I will get the color I wanted   I will get the car in about 2 weeks.

Thanks for for the link to the article 

And *Topsy*, thank you for brightening my morning


----------



## a_sussan

Forgot to say! (I got this from a friend at FB   )


----------



## RedTopsy

I don´t know if this has been posted before here but anyway here is
Alex in GQ España&#8217;s Oct. 13th Digital Issue:

Alexander Skarsgård is in GQ España&#8217;s (October 2013 digital issue) as #25 in the 50 Most Stylish Men in the World (25 International stars & 25 Spanish National stars)



> If you play a Vampire, it doesn&#8217;t matter what you wear: they&#8217;ll only have their attention on your fangs. But, if you have the looks of this Swedish actor, you may have it all sorted out. With the physique of a Viking, an Iceberg stare, and a style halfway between the rebel without a cause and one of the seven brothers of the Pontipee family, he has earned a spot in the list, not only of the most elegant men, but also in the one that all of us look up to: the 100 sexiest men alive one. More than the &#8220;black tie and fancy shoes&#8221;, he&#8217;s the buttoned down shirt, sweater trench and white t-shirt thing type of guy. Looks easy, right? You go figure out&#8230;.and then tell me about it.


[Photo is by Matthew Brookes]







alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/62771247967/alexander-skarsgard-is-in-gq-espanas-october





a_sussan said:


> And *Topsy*, thank you for brightening my morning



Thanks Sussan, you're welcome


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LuLuFan said:


> hi ladies:this forum is cool! im learning a lot about our favorite guy.
> 
> 
> im usually not attracted to blond hair, blue eye guys but alexander just makes all those preferences go out the door! hes justi cant even begin to describe what he does for me. im saving all these pics to my laptop so i can look at them any time i want. no other men are necessary
> 
> 
> 
> because of him, im inspired to travel. i want to go to stockholm of course, but also nyc, rome, la, rio, south africa, leeds, new orleans, and toronto. i can do yoga anywhere!
> 
> 
> the place I do not want to go to is portugal. i heard he got married there over his birthday weekend.  do you ladies think it is true? it makes me cry just thinking about it. i can barely stand it.  my whole body just tenses up and my head feels like it is going to explode.  see it is coming on right now.  im going to go meditate
> [FONT=&quot]
> please, please, tell me he didnt get married in portugal :cry:[/FONT]



Welcome to tPF.

He was in Sweden over his birthday weekend, which is well documented. And he didn't get married.


----------



## cate1949

*He was in Sweden over his birthday weekend, which is well documented. And he didn't get married.*


And I thought Moo said that all the seeming secret arrangements were for his brothers stag party - LOL - not his wedding.  Portugal is a new one - had not heard that before.

Thanks everyone for the pics!


----------



## BagBerry13

lulufan said:


> hi ladies:this forum is cool! Im learning a lot about our favorite guy.
> 
> 
> Im usually not attracted to blond hair, blue eye guys but alexander just makes all those preferences go out the door! Hes justi cant even begin to describe what he does for me. Im saving all these pics to my laptop so i can look at them any time i want. No other men are necessary
> 
> 
> 
> Because of him, im inspired to travel. I want to go to stockholm of course, but also nyc, rome, la, rio, south africa, leeds, new orleans, and toronto. I can do yoga anywhere!
> 
> 
> The place i do not want to go to is portugal. I heard he got married there over his birthday weekend.  Do you ladies think it is true? It makes me cry just thinking about it. I can barely stand it.  My whole body just tenses up and my head feels like it is going to explode.  See it is coming on right now.  Im going to go meditate
> [font=&quot]
> please, please, tell me he didnt get married in portugal :cry:[/font]



View attachment 2356326


----------



## Ms Kiah

Another one or the same one? Why is this happening. It's stupid.

I finally caught up with everyone and saw "The East" today. Alex was wonderful. His eyes were so expressive and haunting. Love him so much. Will withhold my thoughts on the rest of it. "Disconnect" remains my favorite of the Trifecta of Skars this summer.


----------



## VampFan

Welcome lulufan.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Welcome to tPF.
> 
> He was in Sweden over his birthday weekend, which is well documented. And he didn't get married.





cate1949 said:


> *He was in Sweden over his birthday weekend, which is well documented. And he didn't get married.*
> 
> 
> And I thought Moo said that all the seeming secret arrangements were for his brothers stag party - LOL - not his wedding. * Portugal is a new one* - had not heard that before.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the pics!



Wow, wonder where the Portugal thing came from? Agree that's a new one. I'd like to know what website that's on?



BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 2356326





Did you see this on Dlisted today? I thought of you when I saw this picture.

http://dlisted.com/2013/10/04/birthday-sluts-144/

He looked good back in the day.



Ms Kiah said:


> Another one or the same one? Why is this happening. It's stupid.
> 
> *I finally caught up with everyone *and saw "The East" today. Alex was wonderful. His eyes were so expressive and haunting. Love him so much. Will withhold my thoughts on the rest of it. "Disconnect" remains my favorite of the Trifecta of Skars this summer.



I finally caught up and saw Disconnect. That was the last one I saw. He was great in all three movies, but I just have one comment to make: Alex, please do a comedy next. I appreciate that all the movies he made have a message, but, I'm bummed. Watching all three movies in a row depressed  me because of the subject matter. I need some lighter fare.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ms Kiah said:


> *Another one or the same one?* Why is this happening. It's stupid.
> 
> I finally caught up with everyone and saw "The East" today. Alex was wonderful. His eyes were so expressive and haunting. Love him so much. Will withhold my thoughts on the rest of it. "Disconnect" remains my favorite of the Trifecta of Skars this summer.



Same one.  Still chain yanking.  Some day this nonsense will end, but not if we indulge it.

Agree, WMK and Disconnect were better...but the camera loves him.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> Did you see this on Dlisted today? I thought of you when I saw this picture.
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2013/10/04/birthday-sluts-144/
> 
> He looked good back in the day.



He also looks good in a bathtub.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Welcome lulufan.
> 
> 
> Wow, wonder where the Portugal thing came from? Agree that's a new one. I'd like to know what website that's on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see this on Dlisted today? I thought of you when I saw this picture.
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2013/10/04/birthday-sluts-144/
> 
> He looked good back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally caught up and saw Disconnect. That was the last one I saw. He was great in all three movies, but I just have one comment to make: *Alex, please do a comedy next. I appreciate that all the movies he made have a message, but, I'm bummed. Watching all three movies in a row depressed  me because of the subject matter. I need some lighter fare*.



He's said on more than one occasion in recent years that he really wants to do a comedy. Sadly, for both us and him, the closest we're going to get anytime soon is his cameo in Eastbound and Down.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Same one.  Still chain yanking.  Some day this nonsense will end, but not if we indulge it.
> 
> Agree, WMK and Disconnect were better...*but the camera loves him*.



Yes, yes it does. Lucky us. It's nice that he actually has something to back that up though.


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> *He also looks good in a bathtub*.



He does. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's said on more than one occasion in recent years that he really wants to do a comedy. *Sadly, for both us and him, the closest we're going to get anytime soon is his cameo in Eastbound and Down.
> *
> 
> 
> Yes, yes it does. Lucky us. It's nice that he actually has something to back that up though.



Yeah, with LiLo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


>





I could post pages from the phone book.  Might be more interesting....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was trying to find words and came up empty   Which as you know is a pretty rare occurence for me.


----------



## a_sussan

Did I just woke up in some parallel universe, just wondering if the world gone mad during my sleep.  



Going to be offline today, I'm going to Stockholm for the 'Beer & Whisky festival' with friends today, I hoping to taste some seriously good whiskys.


----------



## MooCowmoo

LuLuFan said:


> *who is moo? what stag party? can I talk to moo?*
> 
> my friend told me yesterday. he was sworn to secrecy. he knows how into alexander i am so he told me but he made me give my word i wouldnt tell anyone but i couldnt barely function.  even tonight when i got to the studio i had to check my phone to see if any1 knew anything and the yoga instructer yelled at me. i know she should practice what she practices but whatever. it took me 30 minutes be4 my mind was into the class. i did hold tree pose which i call the alexander for a very long time



I am Moo......and in answer to your question.....no...... I am full of self importance and speak to no one 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> http://media.tumblr.com][/QUOTE]
> 
> :roflmfao:
> 
> [quote="FreeSpirit71, post: 25484091"]I was trying to find words and came up empty. Which as you know is a pretty rare occurence for me.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You and me both:p
> 
> [quote="a_sussan, post: 25484353"]Did I just woke up in some parallel universe, just wondering if the world gone mad during my sleep.   :wtf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be offline today, I'm going to Stockholm for the 'Beer & Whisky festival' with friends today, I hoping to taste some seriously good whiskys.  :drinks: [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> We both did Sussan......Did I dust the Absinthe bottle off last night??.......That normally leads to 'bad' Moo shenanigans....I can only really piece it together by the stains the next morning and there are none :shrugs:
> Have fun at your drinking festival.....I have to bake cupcakes and take my ungrateful turd of a child to a birthday party filled with other loud, turdish kids.......Not that I would ever want to go to a Beer and Whisky festival....In Stockholm.....*cries in the corner*
> 
> 
> BAG *high five* You bought the sarc and the Christoph....it's time for a party:D
> 
> 
> Is anyone else noticing that the secret people who are told secrets are really bad at keeping secrets......Say it 5 times fast, then take a shot ;)


----------



## MooCowmoo

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Hi ya' lovelies!*
> This is just a quick drive-by 'Hi' to say as always thanks a bunch for all the pics & gifs!
> 
> I've been MIA because I'm highly allergic on trolls, so I had to stay away for a while.
> 
> *@Moo: *Hi dear It's nice to see you back here again, alive and kicking.
> I'm doing ok. My doctor told me that my back is not as well as it should be and perhaps I need a surgery. Funny thing about it is that I was in bad pain around spring and back then I was told 'everything is fine', but now I'm not in pain anymore.....like at all.....but now I've been told that I'm in bad conditions. I mean really? How can that be? How is it able for my spine to twist without restricting my mobility nor being painful?
> Anyhoo, the will be some tests and scans tomorrow and than we'll see.
> 
> *@Zola & Buckeye:* &
> 
> 
> 
> *@a_sussan:* What about your new car?
> 
> 
> *.....now back to business:*
> My dear friend Kjersti is not only Norwegian but a very fine and decent Journalist specialized in movies , who's got her 'work base' in New York. She is a freelancer, who works for almost every Scandinavian  outlet (print, TV + radio broadcast).......and that is enough bragging about her......but you see, the reason why I'm telling you that it she met Alexander for an interview in Toronto during TIFF and now she tells in her blog about this meeting.
> 
> Here is the link: Breakfast with Alexander




  Kayleigh, I am really hoping everything is ok hun, from experience if you feel better then don't be in a hurry to challenge that because the doc's say something different. It's your body and your choice, thinking of you lovely


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Did I just woke up in some parallel universe, just wondering if the world gone mad during my sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be offline today, I'm going to Stockholm for the 'Beer & Whisky festival' with friends today, I hoping to taste some seriously good whiskys.



This sounds like something that Alex would enjoy, a beer and whiskey festival. And apparently he's still in Stockholm.

And Moo, you switched out my moscato with that absinthe, didn't you? Because I'm pretty sure moscato doesn't have a high enough alcohol content to induce that.


----------



## Santress

Fan pic uploaded to *hammarby damfotboll's* instagram  this morning (October 5, 2013).  
That looks like Björn Runström on the right.





(Source:  *hammarby_damfotboll* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Hi ya' lovelies!*
> This is just a quick drive-by 'Hi' to say as always thanks a bunch for all the pics & gifs!
> 
> I've been MIA because I'm highly allergic on trolls, so I had to stay away for a while.
> 
> *@Moo: *Hi dear It's nice to see you back here again, alive and kicking.
> I'm doing ok. *My doctor told me that my back is not as well as it should be and perhaps I need a surgery.* Funny thing about it is that I was in bad pain around spring and back then I was told 'everything is fine', but now I'm not in pain anymore.....like at all.....but now I've been told that I'm in bad conditions. I mean really? How can that be? How is it able for my spine to twist without restricting my mobility nor being painful?
> Anyhoo, the will be some tests and scans tomorrow and than we'll see.
> 
> *@Zola & Buckeye:* &
> 
> *@a_sussan:* What about your new car?
> 
> 
> *.....now back to business:*
> My dear friend *Kjersti* is not only Norwegian but a very fine and decent Journalist specialized in movies , who's got her 'work base' in New York. She is a freelancer, who works for almost every Scandinavian  outlet (print, TV + radio broadcast).......and that is enough bragging about her......but you see, the reason why I'm telling you that it she met Alexander for an interview in Toronto during TIFF and now she tells in her blog about this meeting.
> 
> Here is the link: Breakfast with Alexander



Didn't you already have surgery and rehab? And it feels fine and yet your doc wants more surgery? That just sounds odd.

Dumb question, your Norwegian friend Kjersti, isn't the 'kj' in Norwegian pronounced like 'sh' in English? Like Kjetil Aamodt? 



Santress said:


> Fan pic uploaded to *hammarby damfotboll's* instagram  this morning (October 5, 2013).
> That looks like Björn Runström on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *hammarby_damfotboll* @ instagr.am)



Did he get even more blond while training in Norway?


----------



## a_sussan

OMG, I passing through Stockholm now..


----------



## Santress

Another from today (October 5, 2013):





"We take it easy with Skarsgård after 5-1 win. No problem!"

-*cathrinedahlstrom* instagr.am via *kanalplan* twtitter


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Fan pic uploaded to *hammarby damfotboll's* instagram  this morning (October 5, 2013).
> That looks like Björn Runström on the right.






Santress said:


> Another from today (October 5, 2013):
> "We take it easy with Skarsgård after 5-1 win. No problem!"
> -*cathrinedahlstrom* instagr.am via *kanalplan* twtitter



OMG! Alex with the Bajen team in Women's football. (don´t know if I got the words right?) 
Apparently he promised to buy the players in the team a round at a bar, Indigo, if they won today.  
(and so they did).
Lucky ladies!


----------



## Santress

A little birdie tells me we missed a birthday.

(Belated) Happy Birthday, Syd!!!!!


----------



## Santress

RedTopsy said:


> OMG! Alex with the Bajen team in Women's football. (don´t know if I got the words right?)
> Apparently he promised to buy the players in the team a round at a bar, Indigo, if they won today.
> (and so they did).
> Lucky ladies!



Another post-game pic with some of the women's football team (October 5, 2013):





I lightened/brightened it a bit:





(Source:  *cathrinedahlstrom* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday, Syd! 

And thanks to Santress for pic and update. Damn I was in Stockholm today. Well, well, I had s great day tasting whisky, rum, tequila and some arrak, and beer    poor me!
And dinner with friends.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the pics and info and 
Happy Birthday  Syd!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy Birthday Syd! Hope you have fun, parties and more new shoes! 

And thanks for the pics Santress - good to see he is still training. Beer is critical at this stage!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy Birthday Syd! Hope you have fun, parties and more new shoes!
> 
> And thanks for the pics Santress - good to see he is still training. Beer is critical at this stage!



And yet, no beer is visible in front of him, or being held lovingly in his hands. Perhaps it's off to his right.

And happy birthday Syd!!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And yet, no beer is visible in front of him, or being held lovingly in his hands. Perhaps it's off to his right.
> 
> And happy birthday Syd!!!


It must be hiding. Because no way would he sit at a table full of brew and not have one, that's our Skars.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Have a great day babe!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

More Halloween. One of my oldies - this is actually still a little scary..lol







(my image)


----------



## Zola24

Hope you had a perfect birthday SydneyGirl drinkup:


----------



## Santress

I think our Syd might be a Virgo but not sure.
Are you a Virgo or Libra, Syd?

Fan pic uploaded today by a guy in Stockholm (October 5, 2013):





(Source:  *christianhildebrandt *@ instagr.am)


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks Santress for the pics and info and
> Happy Birthday  Syd!





scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy Birthday Syd! Hope you have fun, parties and more new shoes!
> 
> And thanks for the pics Santress - good to see he is still training. Beer is critical at this stage!





BuckeyeChicago said:


> And yet, no beer is visible in front of him, or being held lovingly in his hands. Perhaps it's off to his right.
> 
> And happy birthday Syd!!!





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have a great day babe!





Zola24 said:


> Hope you had a perfect birthday SydneyGirl





Santress said:


> I think our Syd might be a Virgo but not sure.
> Are you a Virgo or Libra, Syd?
> 
> Fan pic uploaded today by a guy in Stockholm (October 5, 2013):
> 
> 
> (Source:  *christianhildebrandt *@ instagr.am)



Thank you everyone 

Free I love that shoe closet that is my ultimate goal. lol. 

I did buy some new shoes *cough*fourpairsofshoes*cough* 

Yep Im a Virgo!


----------



## cate1949

happy b day Syd!

I want that shoe closet!!!!!!!!!

Free - you are scaring me  - the little Onata is creeeeepy

I love that he is wearing his WWTW shirt -


----------



## MooCowmoo

Great pic Free 


Happy belated birthday Syd, hope you had a fabulus day hun


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex as a viking. Haven´t seen this photo before..







pbt1.tumblr


----------



## VampFan

Happy Belated Bday, Syd. Hope you had a good one.





Santress said:


> Another from today (October 5, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We take it easy with Skarsgård after 5-1 win. No problem!"
> 
> -*cathrinedahlstrom* instagr.am via *kanalplan* twtitter





RedTopsy said:


> OMG! Alex with the Bajen team in Women's football. (don´t know if I got the words right?)
> Apparently he promised to buy the players in the team a round at a bar, Indigo, if they won today.
> (and so they did).
> Lucky ladies!



Great to see he is an equal opportunity supporter.


----------



## VampFan

Jesus Skars is in Cut Copy's new video for Free Your Mind:

http://www.thestrut.com/2013/10/07/...your-mind-video-starring-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Jesus Skars is in Cut Copy's new video for Free Your Mind:
> 
> http://www.thestrut.com/2013/10/07/...your-mind-video-starring-alexander-skarsgard/



Sadly, the video seems to have been removed, perhaps everyone got nasty emails from Cut Copy's lawyers

However, from the screen shots I am inspired to dig out my handmedown lps that my parents had of the soundtracks to Godspell and Jesus Christ Superstar. This feeling didn't happen with The East.

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial]"Prove to me that you're no fool - walk across my swimming pool[/FONT]"


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.
I wonder why they removed it?

Some sexy mesh ASkars as compensation.
This was uploaded today (October 7, 2013).  The location is *Marie Laveau* which is the name of a restaurant and bar in Stockholm.





(Source: * beccatron_* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress *for new pic!! 

Oh, uploaded today, jump on a train to Stockholm and try to find that hot guy... naah.. don't think soo, have work tomorrow.   


Thank you *Free*, for awesome halloween pics, scary pics!!


----------



## MooCowmoo

I'm not looking at the wig..........


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Vamp.
> I wonder why they removed it?
> 
> Some sexy mesh ASkars as compensation.
> This was uploaded today (October 7, 2013).  The location is *Marie Laveau* which is the name of a restaurant and bar in Stockholm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * beccatron_* @ instagr.am)



The video's not being officially released until Thursday.

http://www.cutcopy.net/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIvCVnJ0G3U

Pic was uploaded today, but it looks like what he was wearing Saturday night. Hair's the same too.

I like it when he wears mesh t-shirts.

ETA: that's a better wig than he's had for movies and tv, sad thing to say.

I'll be be glad when it's officially released, than it can be fully screen capped and we can savor all the little details, like his abs, the wig, etc. I am grateful that we're getting to appreciate all the workouts he's doing for the Trek.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The video's not being officially released until Thursday.
> 
> http://www.cutcopy.net/
> 
> Pic was uploaded today, but it looks like what he was wearing Saturday night. Hair's the same too.
> *
> I like it when he wears mesh t-shirt*s.
> 
> ETA: that's a better wig than he's had for movies and tv, sad thing to say.
> 
> *I'll be be glad when it's officially released, than it can be fully screen capped and we can savor all the little details, like his abs, the wig, etc. I am grateful that we're getting to appreciate all the workouts he's doing for the Trek*.



Oh I like the see thru stuff too 


Well from that pic, I have to say my mind is very busy not free at all

I'm wondering if there was a way I could somehow sell to Mr Moo that I need a sudden trip to Stockholm.....what could be my excuse? 

Thanks for the link Buckeye, you can tell that it's him walking without seeing him from the front!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Oh I like the see thru stuff too
> 
> 
> Well from that pic, I have to say my mind is very busy not free at all
> 
> I'm wondering if there was a way I could somehow sell to Mr Moo that I need a sudden trip to Stockholm.....what could be my excuse?
> 
> Thanks for the link Buckeye, you can tell that it's him walking without seeing him from the front!



I like the mesh stuff on him. Which is strange, because usually I find mesh/see through t-shirts on men to be a sign of dbaggery. But on him, it's quite wonderful and pleasing!  

As fro the robe/track pants combo for this video I hope someone creates a side by side comparison of this video and the scene in the Fangtasia basement, where he's yelling into his Bluetooth thingie, wearing the red robe and track pants.


I note that he's barefoot in this video. When I see that, or anytime I see his body hair, I think of that stupid CDAN blind from the beginning of the year, that claimed he shaved all his body hair and was a clean freak.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Wow.

I don't know who Cut Copy is but I thank them. Thirsty Thursday indeed.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Jesus Skars is in Cut Copy's new video for Free Your Mind:



and BuckeyeChicago, tku for the link. Did you manage to see the vid before it was removed?  Oh well, it looks like it'll be Thursday when the internet implodes  and I'm surprised tumblr is still up 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Vamp.
> I wonder why they removed it?
> 
> Some sexy mesh ASkars as compensation.
> This was uploaded today (October 7, 2013).  The location is Marie Laveau which is the name of a restaurant and bar in Stockholm.
> 
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/6hr5.
> img834.imageshack.us/img834/4936/6hr5.jpg
> 
> (Source: beccatron @ instagr.am)



Thank you very much for all the great photo posting 




a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress for new pic!!
> 
> Oh, uploaded today, jump on a train to Stockholm and try to find that hot guy... naah.. don't think soo, have work tomorrow.   'shucks'
> 
> Thank you Free, for awesome halloween pics, scary pics!!



Hmm 'work' v 'hot guy' is a tough decision, 'work' v 'Alexander Skarsgård - what's to decide? 




MooCowmoo said:


> I'm *not looking at the wig*..........'faint'





MooCowmoo said:


> Oh I like the see thru stuff too 'graucho'
> 
> Well from that pic, I have to say my mind is very busy not free at allm 'graucho'
> 
> I'm wondering if there was a way I could somehow sell to Mr Moo that I need a sudden trip to Stockholm.....what could be my excuse?
> 
> Thanks for the link Buckeye, *you can tell that it's him walking without seeing him from the** front!*








BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like the mesh stuff on him. Which is strange, because usually I find mesh/see through t-shirts on men to be a sign of dbaggery. But on *him, it's quite wonderful and pleasing! * 'graucho'
> 
> As fro the robe/track pants combo for this video I hope someone creates a side by side comparison of this video and the scene in the Fangtasia basement, where he's yelling into his Bluetooth thingie, wearing the red robe and track pants.
> 
> I note that he's barefoot in this video. When I see that, or anytime I see his body hair, I think of that stupid CDAN blind from the beginning of the year, that claimed he shaved all his body hair and was a clean freak.



Very wonderful and very pleasing 

That cdan blind often crosses my mind 


_____________

As my tumblr dash is exploding, and I've got two massive queues, I thought I'd search up Cut Copy whilst I was waiting. The guy in the middle, I think he may have been the 'mystery man' in Alex's car when they were leaving the Chateau Marmont last month.






oldwaver.com


----------



## RedTopsy

MooCowmoo said:


> I'm not looking at the wig..........



Thanks for this pic! I think I´m gonna faint now. But first...:shame:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Moo & Zola.
It does look like him, Zola.  Good eye.

Trailer for *Cut Copy's* "Free Your Mind" video.
It premieres on Thursday, October 10, 2013 at 10 pm ET at CutCopy.net:


----------



## RedTopsy

Some gifs from the video:


























sikanapanele.tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> and BuckeyeChicago, tku for the link*. Did you manage to see the vid before it was removed?* Oh well, it looks like it'll be Thursday when the internet implodes  and I'm surprised tumblr is still up
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all the great photo posting
> 
> 
> Hmm 'work' v 'hot guy' is a tough decision, 'work' v 'Alexander Skarsgård - what's to decide?
> 
> 
> *Very wonderful and very pleasing
> 
> That cdan blind often crosses my mind*
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> As my tumblr dash is exploding, and I've got two massive queues, I thought I'd search up Cut Copy whilst I was waiting. *The guy in the middle, I think he may have been the 'mystery man' in Alex's car when they were leaving the Chateau Marmont last month.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldwaver.com



No I didn't get to see it, darn it! I'll have to wait until Friday, since I'll be in bed by its official release time. Unless someone leaks it earlier again. Also, because I didn't hear the song, I have the screens shots of this going along to my already existing earworm of En Vogue's Free Your Mind. And Whatta Man

I think he manscapes, but other than that... Not that I closely examine pics of him to look at his golden arm hair or anything  

And that does look like Dan Whitford of CC.

I don't mind Cut Copy. At least they're not Hot Chip.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Moo & Zola.
> It does look like him, Zola.  Good eye.
> 
> Trailer for *Cut Copy's* "Free Your Mind" video.
> It premieres on Thursday, October 10, 2013 at 10 pm ET at CutCopy.net:




Thanks for posting the video. I tried embedding but was having issues (probably between keyboard and chair).

Looking at the preview I'm wondering when they shot the video, or at least the intro. That corn's just starting, which would mean it was done before his summer break. Unless they're growing out of season, which is possible. And yes, my brain is weird.

And looking at some of the screen shots on Tumblr, if there were men who looked liked that who wandered through the local orchards, a lot more people would be willing to work on area farms.


----------



## MooCowmoo

RedTopsy said:


> Some gifs from the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sikanapanele.tumblr




  There is a party going on in my lady garden right now...

Thanks for these gifts of gifs Red.....I can see shades of Tarzan here


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> and BuckeyeChicago, tku for the link. *Did you manage to see the vid before it was removed?*  Oh well, it looks like it'll be Thursday when the internet implodes  and I'm surprised tumblr is still up




I was able to watch it twice. Lucky me. First time just ogling Skars, the second, to try and figure out what point they were trying to make.  I was surprised how fast they took it down, but at least it will be up soon for everyone to see.


----------



## Zola24

Red Topsy, thank you for posting the fab gifs  
It does appear that it depends on which country you are in as to how fast that Cut Copy vid was removed. I really can't see the internet surviving on Thursday evening.
Thank you Santress, and for the vid too. (That guy has been bugging me ever since he first appeared in Alex's car as he just looked so 'arty').























sikanapanele

I've suddenly got religion


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What have I woken up to? A tanned uber-buff Skars-Jesus? *rubs eyes*...must get coffee.

*Also ponders why HBO couldn't have used a Wig of Sex like this, rather than the mangy Wig of Doom.*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What have I woken up to? A tanned uber-buff Skars-Jesus? *rubs eyes*...must get coffee.
> 
> **Also ponders why HBO couldn't have used a Wig of Sex like this, rather than the mangy Wig of Doom.**



This is a much better wig than TB could ever come up with for him. And I'm pretty sure that Cut Copy doesn't have the wardrobe budget that TB does.

I don't know if CC accidentally on purpose released the video early, or it really was leaked (they did get it removed very, very quickly).

Either way, excellent marketing move.

ETA: looking at characteristicallyexuberan's tumblr there's another very brief preview and it's of Alex running through the woods in his tighty-whities. Under a full moon. I want to see the outtakes from this video.


----------



## BagBerry13

*Squirrel*, your British sex on legs is available again. I think you should book a flight.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What have I woken up to? A tanned uber-buff Skars-Jesus? *rubs eyes*...must get coffee.
> 
> *Also ponders why HBO couldn't have used a *Wig of Sex* like this, rather than the mangy Wig of Doom.*



This sounds like it could be a Har Mar Superstar track



BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is a much better wig than TB could ever come up with for him. And I'm pretty sure that Cut Copy doesn't have the wardrobe budget that TB does.
> 
> I don't know if CC accidentally on purpose released the video early, or it really was leaked (they did get it removed very, very quickly).
> 
> Either way, excellent marketing move.
> 
> ETA: looking at characteristicallyexuberan's tumblr there's another very brief preview and it's of *Alex running through the woods in his tighty-whities*. Under a full moon. I want to see the outtakes from this video.



I am going to have this vid playing on a loop for some time....


----------



## scaredsquirrel

RedTopsy said:


> Alex as a viking. Haven´t seen this photo before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbt1.tumblr


Well, that was one of the two better wigs today...


VampFan said:


> Jesus Skars is in Cut Copy's new video for Free Your Mind:
> 
> http://www.thestrut.com/2013/10/07/...your-mind-video-starring-alexander-skarsgard/





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sadly, the video seems to have been removed, perhaps everyone got nasty emails from Cut Copy's lawyers
> 
> However, from the screen shots I am inspired to dig out my handmedown lps that my parents had of the soundtracks to Godspell and Jesus Christ Superstar. This feeling didn't happen with The East.
> 
> [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial]"Prove to me that you're no fool - walk across my swimming pool[/FONT]"


Thanks Vamp!  BC, I have that damn song in my head now.  And an equally bad mash up of this Skars singing like Ted Neeley. 


FreeSpirit71 said:


> What have I woken up to? A tanned uber-buff Skars-Jesus? *rubs eyes*...must get coffee.
> 
> *Also ponders why HBO couldn't have used a Wig of Sex like this, rather than the mangy Wig of Doom.*



Amen. And since we all know from Fangtasia's basement that Alex can rock a robe and sweatpants-yanked-down-to-his-naughty bits, Skarsus should come evangelize all of us.  



BagBerry13 said:


> *Squirrel*, your British sex on legs is available again. I think you should book a flight.


Damn that puppy gif!  I'm beginning to think my lovely may be a bad bf, he doesn't hang on to them long.  Oh, who cares, he can be a lazy git and he'd still be hot...


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is a much better wig than TB could ever come up with for him. And I'm pretty sure that Cut Copy doesn't have the wardrobe budget that TB does.
> 
> I don't know if CC accidentally on purpose released the video early, or it really was leaked (they did get it removed very, very quickly).
> 
> Either way, excellent marketing move.
> 
> ETA:* looking at characteristicallyexuberan's tumblr there's another very brief preview and it's of Alex running through the woods in his tighty-whities. Under a full moon*. I want to see the outtakes from this video.



This is the last scene of the video. It's after the credits run and you think it's over, and then you see him running and all you can really see are the whites of his pants and hair flying. The video is just over 6 minutes, so there's lots of Skars goodness to watch.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, that was one of the two better wigs today...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vamp!  BC, I have that damn song in my head now.  And an equally bad mash up of this Skars singing like Ted Neeley.
> 
> 
> Amen. And since we all know from Fangtasia's basement that Alex can rock a robe and sweatpants-yanked-down-to-his-naughty bits, Skarsus should come evangelize all of us.
> 
> 
> *Damn that puppy gif!  I'm beginning to think my lovely may be a bad bf, he doesn't hang on to them long.  Oh, who cares, he can be a lazy git and he'd still be hot...*



That's because he hasn't found you yet.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Am i dreaming? lol what a wonderful way to wake up!!! 

Im not a fan of the wig, but then im not really focusing on it to much.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, that was one of the two better wigs today...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vamp! * BC, I have that damn song in my head now.  And an equally bad mash up of this Skars singing like Ted Neeley. *
> 
> 
> Amen. And since we all know from Fangtasia's basement that Alex can rock a robe and sweatpants-yanked-down-to-his-naughty bits,* Skarsus should come evangelize all of us.*
> 
> 
> Damn that puppy gif!  I'm beginning to think my lovely may be a bad bf, he doesn't hang on to them long.  Oh, who cares, he can be a lazy git and he'd still be hot...



I'm not apologizing for any earworms whatsoever!  (what's the buzz/tell me what's a happening)

I'm ok with that.



VampFan said:


> This is the last scene of the video. It's after the credits run and you think it's over, and then you see him running and all you can really see are the whites of his pants and hair flying. *The video is just over 6 minutes, so there's lots of Skars goodness to watch.*



So even more gifs and screen grabs to come!?  



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Am i dreaming? lol what a wonderful way to wake up!!!
> 
> *Im not a fan of the wig, but then im not really focusing on it to much.*



There are indeed other areas that are getting more focus.


----------



## Santress

More from the *Hammarby Women's Football* game and post-game celebration at I*ndigo* (October 5, 2013):





(Source:   *annalindblom* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *Hammarby.damfotboll* Facebook)





(Source:  *amanda_og* @ instagr.am)


----------



## cate1949

strange video - can't wait to see the whole thing - but my doesn't he make a sexy Viking


----------



## a_sussan

Really nice pics to wake up too. *drool*  
Now there is a very long wait for Thursday. 

Hihi, look at the lady behind Alex, looks like she is trying hard not to throw herself on him.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Good Lord.....JesusSkars! 
I've listened to the song and it reminds me a lot of the late 70's - early 80's Brit Pop, like a mix of Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, Simple Minds, etc. mixed up with some electronic/trance/house beats. 
I guess, I'll have to listen to it a few more time 'til I start to like it. 






BuckeyeChicago said:


> Didn't you already have surgery and rehab? And it feels fine and yet your doc wants more surgery? That just sounds odd.





MooCowmoo said:


> Kayleigh, I am really hoping everything is ok hun, from experience if you feel better then don't be in a hurry to challenge that because the doc's say something different. It's your body and your choice, thinking of you lovely


*@ Buckeye & Moo: *
Ja, you're right* Buckeye*, I had a surgery + rehab before. 
Because of the accident a spinal muscle and some ligaments were ripped off of my spine that's why the vertebrae twisted. The doctors 'glued' all cords back on and expected that this in combination with a lot of manual + physiotherapy would fix it.
Unfortunately the therapy worked so well, that I didn't treat myself with enough care but.......well.....and* Zola *please feel free to insert a _'I told you so!'_ here.....anyway, after several tests and scans the results are back and it says no surgery (a big YAY for that) but another rehab. 
This time the doctors (+ my german health insurance) gonna send me to the middle of nowhere in Germany. A clinic which is well known for orthopedic miracles, the health sector is fully equipped and they've got a huge bunch of all kind of leisure time facilities but no internet and just lousy mobile network connections..........3 weeks without internet........3 weeks staring hopelessly at my android........I will be dead!.......and I've got just 4 weeks to adjust to this fact because the rehab starts in November. :cry:.......and knowing that it will be for good doesn't change anything 






BuckeyeChicago said:


> Dumb question, your Norwegian friend Kjersti, isn't the 'kj' in Norwegian pronounced like 'sh' in English? Like Kjetil Aamodt?


This is not a dumb question at all and you are right, it is pronounced like the English 'sh'. 



... and *YAY *for Anders 'Moneybrother' Wendin & Haddy Foon having a baby boy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Good Lord.....JesusSkars!
> *I've listened to the song and it reminds* me a lot of the late 70's - early 80's Brit Pop, like a mix of Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, Simple Minds, etc. mixed up with some electronic/*trance*/house beats.
> I guess, I'll have to listen to it a few more time 'til I start to like it.
> 
> 
> *@ Buckeye & Moo: *
> Ja, you're right* Buckeye*, I had a surgery + rehab before.
> Because of the accident a spinal muscle and some ligaments were ripped off of my spine that's why the vertebrae twisted. The doctors 'glued' all cords back on and expected that this in combination with a lot of manual + physiotherapy would fix it.
> Unfortunately the therapy worked so well, that I didn't treat myself with enough care but.......well.....and* Zola *please feel free to insert a _'I told you so!'_ here.....anyway, after several tests and scans the results are back and it says *no surgery (a big YAY for that) but another rehab. *
> This time the doctors (+ my german health insurance) gonna send me to the middle of nowhere in Germany. A clinic which is well known for orthopedic miracles, the health sector is fully equipped and they've got a huge bunch of all kind of leisure time facilities *but no internet and just lousy mobile network connections..........3 weeks without internet........3 weeks staring hopelessly at my android...*.....I will be dead!.......and I've got just 4 weeks to adjust to this fact because the rehab starts in November. :cry:.......and knowing that it will be for good doesn't change anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a dumb question at all and you are right, it is pronounced like the English 'sh'.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and *YAY *for Anders 'Moneybrother' Wendin & Haddy Foon having a baby boy.




I like it but it is more like trance than dance, it's not something I'm going to put on my mp3 player that I use for walking.

Well excellent news on the no surgery, but three weeks without internet?! I think that's cruel and unusual punishment!

More pics of Alex and Inge in Norway last week:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...exander-skarsgard-and-inge-solheim-in-norway/



*Team US Inge Solheim & Alexander Skarsgard Training in Norway*

*WWTW | October 8, 2013*

                                  walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/files/2013/10/IMG_7776-530x433.jpg
Team US guide, Inge Solheim and Swedish, _True Blood_ actor, Alexander Skarsgard were out in Norway recently continuing their preparation for the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge 2013.
 In the run up to the expedition it is essential that all team members  are physically and mentally prepared for the tough environment they  will face out in the South Pole.
Inge brings 21 years of expedition and  guiding experience to Team US and he will be an invaluable asset to the  team in their bid to win the race to the South Pole. He recently commented:​ _We are delighted that Alexander is joining Team US for the expedition. He is a great asset to the team and has bonded really well with all the team members during training._
*-Inge Solheim, Expedition Guide, Team US*​ This is Alexanders first expedition with Walking With The Wounded and this training session together with the previous training in Telluride with Team US and Team Soldier On have allowed the _True Blood_ star to get to grips with the gear and equipment he will be using to reach the Geographic South Pole in December.
 Check out the full album from Alexander and Inges time in Norway here.


http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...lheim-alexander-skarsgard-training-in-norway/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

From twitter this morning...

Pics of Alex and Inge training for the *Walking With the Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge* in Norway.
These are super HQ.  To see them full size, open in a new tab.























(Source:  *walkingwiththewounded.org.uk* via *supportthewalk* twitter)

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...exander-skarsgard-and-inge-solheim-in-norway/

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/387545051057754112


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *walkingwiththewounded.org.uk* via *supportthewalk* twitter)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Nice scenery!  Northern Norway looks very nice, too

From Inge's Instagram:

ingesolheim Strong back on #alexanderskarsgard Good skiing. He will do well down at the #southpole

http://instagram.com/p/fM93etMnNr/#


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Buckeye* and *Santress* for update info and gorgeous pic from his training in Norway.

*Kayleigh*, holding thumbs that you have a speedy recovery, and I agree three week with no or lousy Internet is a punishment. 

Still waiting for Thursday


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.
Kayleigh, hope you are feeling better soon and your recovery goes quick & well.

Oops! Missed this one:





(Source:  *walkingwiththewounded.org.uk* via *supportthewalk* twitter)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the pics Santress!  I'm definitely not coordinated enough to ski _and_ pull a sled behind me, I give him credit.  I would not make it as a Husky to the Iditarod, hence, why there are no squirrels in the frozen tundra.


----------



## VampFan

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> This time the doctors (+ my german health insurance) gonna send me to the middle of nowhere in Germany. A clinic which is well known for orthopedic miracles, the health sector is fully equipped and they've got a huge bunch of all kind of leisure time facilities but no internet and just lousy mobile network connections.........*.3 weeks without internet........3 weeks staring hopelessly at my android........I will be dead!.......and I've got just 4 weeks to adjust to this fact because the rehab starts in November.* :cry:.......and knowing that it will be for good doesn't change anything



Hope your therapy works out for you. 3 weeks of no or little internet sucks, but at least you'll back on the grid when the WWTW trek starts.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> More pics of Alex and Inge in Norway last week:
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...exander-skarsgard-and-inge-solheim-in-norway/



Thanks, BC. There's one picture in that set of someone scaling a cliff face. I can't tell if that's Skars or I'm assuming Inge, but I was under the impression the trek involved hiking/skiing, as opposed to mountaineering. 



Santress said:


> From twitter this morning...
> 
> Pics of Alex and Inge training for the *Walking With the Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge* in Norway.
> These are super HQ.  To see them full size, open in a new tab.
> 
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/387545051057754112



Thanks, Santress. Always a pleasure seeing your HQ's.


I had to post this because this is just too funny. It's like playing the game "Find 5 things wrong in this picture". I guess anyone can post anything on the Internet, facts be damned.



> *Alexander Skarsgard Girlfriend 2013: Brooding Over Taylor Swift in South Africa? New Movie Together Hints Couple News Soon, Actor Likes Younger Women?*
> By Jessica Durham , FashionnStyle Reporter   |   Oct 08, 2013 01:57 PM EDT
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard may not be single for long as new rumors suggest that Taylor Swift could be joining his long list of girlfriends.
> 
> According to TheStir, we will be hearing more of the 37-year-old sexy, brooding "True Blood" actor spending time with the 23-year-old "Red" singer because they both star in the new movie "The Giver." Both just recently went to film in South Africa for the film.
> 
> TheStir gave some reasons why girlfriend/boyfriend rumors may start popping up for the two:
> 
> 1. Taylor Swift is boy-crazy (and no, I don't mean that in a ****-shame-y way, but it does seem to be true and hello?! Who wouldn't go crazy for ASkars??).
> 
> 2. Alexander Skarsgard has a history of hooking up with younger women and Taylor Swift, at 23, is 14 years his junior!
> 
> Skarsgard previously was linked to Alicia Vikander.
> 
> The two haven't been seen together even since being spotted at Nytorget 6 restaurant in Stockholm, Sweden in August. The Daily Mail previously reported that Skarsgard was dating the Swedish actress Vikander secretly for over a year and "are still going strong" after they met on the set of the drama "The East."


http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...ouple-news-soon-actor-likes-younger-women.htm


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos Santress  They probably have to do some Search and Rescue exercises as well for this trip. Pretty standard for a participant in an Antarctic expedition. It could very well be Alex doing the mountaineering. Even if that isn't him in that particular shot, I'd expect it as part of his training.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Hope your therapy works out for you. 3 weeks of no or little internet sucks, but at least you'll back on the grid when the WWTW trek starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, BC. There's one picture in that set of someone scaling a cliff face. I can't tell if that's Skars or *I'm assuming Inge,* but I was under the impression the trek involved hiking/skiing, as opposed to mountaineering.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Santress. Always a pleasure seeing your HQ's.
> 
> 
> I had to post this because this is just too funny. It's like playing the game "Find 5 things wrong in this picture". I guess anyone can post anything on the Internet, *facts be damned.*
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...ouple-news-soon-actor-likes-younger-women.htm



I think it's Inge as well. I agree with Free, even if it's not Alex I think it would be smart for him to have that training, just in case.

Ah, the Stir 'article'. Brought to you by the same addled brain of the woman who decided it was fun to write an article trying to hook up Meryl Streep and Alex, since they would also be costars in the Giver. It's like she's a troll, only she gets her own byline to spew this crap. She makes the Daily Mail look like the epitome of accuracy.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Wow those pictures are gorgeous! Ahhh I want to be in Norway too. Alex looks like he's having a blast. Good for him. Good for us. Good for the charity.


----------



## BagBerry13

_Welcome to Sweden_ got sold to the NBC Network. This could be Alex's chance to do some comedy and maybe work with Will Ferrell.


----------



## cate1949

Kayleigh - what a shame - but hope all goes well this time

My oh my - he makes a fine looking Nordic adventurer


----------



## Zola24

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Good Lord.....JesusSkars!
> I've listened to the song and it reminds me a lot of the late 70's - early 80's Brit Pop, like a mix of Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, Simple Minds, etc. mixed up with some electronic/trance/house beats.
> I guess, I'll have to listen to it a few more time 'til I start to like it.
> 
> @ *Buckeye & Moo*: 'hugs'smooch'
> Ja, you're right Buckeye, I had a surgery + rehab before.
> Because of the accident a spinal muscle and some ligaments were ripped off of my spine that's why the vertebrae twisted. The doctors 'glued' all cords back on and expected that this in combination with a lot of manual + physiotherapy would fix it.
> Unfortunately the therapy worked so well, that I didn't treat myself with enough care but.......well.....and *Zola* please feel free to insert a _'I told you so!'_ here.....anyway, after several tests and scans the results are back and it says no surgery (a big YAY for that) but another rehab.
> This time the doctors (+ my german health insurance) gonna send me to the middle of nowhere in Germany. A clinic which is well known for orthopedic miracles, the health sector is fully equipped and they've got a huge bunch of all kind of leisure time facilities but no internet and just lousy mobile network connections..........3 weeks without internet........3 weeks staring hopelessly at my android........I will be dead!.......and I've got just 4 weeks to adjust to this fact because the rehab starts in November. 'cry'.......and knowing that it will be for good doesn't change anything 'pout'
> 
> This is not a dumb question at all and you are right, it is pronounced like the English 'sh'.
> 
> ... and *YAY *for Anders 'Moneybrother' Wendin & Haddy Foon having a baby boy.



Kayleigh  I would never say, "I told you so" as I know how difficult it is not to get caught up living life again, you gotta make time for 'yourself'. Wow, that is great news about not requiring further surgery but three weeks without the internet 

Thank you for the news about Anders and Haddy's new son 

Take care Kay 



Thank you so much for all the great hqs of Alex's training in Norway 

Blue skies, crisp clean air, and a super fit Alex in blue


----------



## ritergrl

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress!  I'm definitely not coordinated enough to ski _and_ pull a sled behind me, I give him credit.  I would not make it as a Husky to the Iditarod, hence, why there are no squirrels in the frozen tundra.



Hey isnt skrat from ice age a squirrel? see you would be just fine  i believe in u


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> _Welcome to Sweden_ got sold to the NBC Network. This could be Alex's chance to do some comedy and maybe work with Will Ferrell.



Read about this today. Amy Poehler and her brother, Greg, are producing this. He's supposed to be a really funny guy, so it must obviously run in the family. This would be a great vehicle for Alex for a cameo. If he can do music videos, he can do guest stints on comedy shows like Eastbound and Down and Welcome to Sweden (fingers crossed). I'll be curious to see how they do an original show for Swedish TV and show it here:



> *Comedy skein will be first NBC show lensed in Sweden with local talent*
> Elsa Keslassy
> 
> CANNES  NBC has acquired U.S. broadcast rights to Amy and Greg Poehlers exec-produced Welcome to Sweden from Entertainment One.
> 
> The half-hour comedy series is one of the most buzzed about skeins being shopped at Cannes TV mart Mipcom, which wraps on Thursday.
> 
> Created by Greg Poehler (pictured) and based on his own life story, the series is a fish-out-of-water comedy series turning on a New York accountant, Bruce (Greg Poehler), who falls in love with a Swedish girl, Emma (Josephine Bornebusch), and follows her to Sweden.
> 
> Lensed in Sweden, New York and L.A., the series will feature cameo appearances by Amy Poehler, Will Ferrell, Aubrey Plaza and rock legend Gene Simmons.
> 
> A truly international skein, Welcome to Sweden toplines a mix of local and foreign thesps, notably Bornebusch, who stars in Swedish hit drama Solsidan, Lena Olin (Chocolat), Illeana Douglas (Grace of my Heart) and Patrick Duffy (Dallas).
> 
> The offbeat comedy was first commissioned by Swedens TV4 as the networks first-ever English-language series.
> 
> This show is a first on so many levels, said Carrie Stein, exec VP of global production for eOne Television. Its the first English-language comedy for TV4; the first television show Greg Poehler has ever created and starred in and executive produced with his sister Amy; and its the first time NBC has been involved with a comedy shot in Stockholm with a large Swedish cast! The reason this comedy has attracted all these people is because its theme is universal  love conquers alleven if it means moving to Sweden.




http://variety.com/2013/tv/international/nbc-nabs-eones-welcome-to-sweden-1200704857/


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> 'tup'Read about this today. Amy Poehler and her brother, Greg, are producing this. He's supposed to be a really funny guy, so it must obviously run in the family. This would be a great vehicle for Alex for a cameo.* If he can do music videos, he can do guest stints on comedy shows like Eastbound and Down and Welcome to Sweden* (fingers crossed). I'll be curious to see how they do an original show for Swedish TV and show it here:
> 
> variety.com/2013/tv/international/nbc-nabs-eones-welcome-to-sweden-1200704857/



 that would be so good 

Some more from the Cut Copy Free your mind vid 























sikanapanele


----------



## Zola24

sikanapanele


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardnet

jfc. Blond Jesus save me 






















sikanapanele


----------



## VampFan

Thanks Zola. By the time the video premieres on Thursday we'll have most of the  screen caps thanks to everyone here at tpf


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Zola24 said:


> sikanapanele



Ha!  I'm kind of diggin' that wig.  Or maybe I am just giving it extra credit because the abs are well on display  Thanks for the gifs Zola, this set made me snort - he looks like such an anguished emo mope.  And since when does Skarsus get to make out with the disciples?

ETA:  Ritergrl, we can't include my many cinematic feats - it was all done with green screen


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Thanks Zola. By the time the video premieres on Thursday we'll have most of the  screen caps thanks to everyone here at tpf



 Some of those gif makers are so talented  I think we've already got Alex's last 3 movies in gif form, may as well have the vid too 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha!  I'm kind of diggin' that wig.  Or maybe I am just giving it extra credit because the abs are well on display  Thanks for the gifs Zola, this set made me snort - he looks like such an anguished emo mope.  And since when does Skarsus get to make out with the disciples?
> 
> ETA:  Ritergrl, we can't include my many cinematic feats - it was all done with green screen



Skarsus :giggles: I love it. And yes, the wig is kinda hot, and I agree, the abs are over-influencing us


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not sure if these have been posted.

These are the two links to follow the US Team once the race begins

Read about the team's journey
Team US Blog

Track the teams progress
Team US Map


----------



## cate1949

I saw early on that there would be a web cam provided by Acquiva as they did the trek.  So there is some chance of news and pics as they are in Antarctica.

And of course there are the documentaries - although we will have to wait for those.  

That light blue is definitely his color


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Some of those gif makers are so talented I think we've already got Alex's last 3 movies in gif form, may as well have the vid too
> 
> *Agree, there are excellent gif makers here!*
> 
> 
> *Skarsus* :giggles: I love it. And yes, the wig is kinda hot, and I agree, the abs are over-influencing us



  I would "follow" him anytime   and those abs


----------



## MooCowmoo

Where do I sign up and give all my worldly goods to the Sanctuary of Skarsus sect....by 'worldly goods' you know what I mean right

I have nothing but good intentions......but need atonement for my many sins....and by 'atonement' you know what I mean right...right


Thank you all for the wonderful pics and gifs.....I am totally digging the wig now


----------



## Zola24

cate1949 said:


> I saw early on that there would be a web cam provided by Acquiva as they did the trek.  So there is some chance of news and pics as they are in Antarctica.
> 
> And of course there are the documentaries - although we will have to wait for those.
> 
> *That light blue is definitely his color*





a_sussan said:


> 'angel'  *I would "follow" him anytime* 'blushing'  and those abs 'drool'faint'







MooCowmoo said:


> Where do I sign up and give all my worldly goods to the Sanctuary of Skarsus sect....by 'worldly goods' you know what I mean right 'graucho'
> 
> I have nothing but good intentions......but need atonement for my many sins....and by 'atonement' you know what I mean right...right 'graucho'
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful pics and gifs.....I am totally digging the wig now



Atonement  I'm on my knees right beside you, err 'shift', in front of you :giggles: You might be my friend but we're talking Skarsus here 

Just a quick reminder  Jfc! or should that be 'Jfs'?





alexskarsgardnet













sikanapanele


----------



## a_sussan

Opps, looks like I just joined a new sect called 'Sanctuary of Skarsus'   :lolots:  I think it includes a lot of drooling, sighing and just to adore the leader. Hail Skarsus or should I say Holy Skarsus  



OT: I will pick up my new car next Wednesday


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Zola24 said:


> Some of those gif makers are so talented  I think we've already got Alex's last 3 movies in gif form, may as well have the vid too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skarsus :giggles: I love it. And yes, the wig is kinda hot, and I agree, the abs are over-influencing us



I have to give rightful credit on the Skarsus name to Gatorgurl.  That was a classic.  WWSD....



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure if these have been posted.
> 
> These are the two links to follow the US Team once the race begins
> 
> Read about the team's journey
> Team US Blog
> 
> Track the teams progress
> Team US Map



Thanks Free!  I didn't realize that Prince Harry had done one of these before - he started the North Pole trek (I don't think he finished)? He's a snow ringer!


----------



## RedTopsy

Wow, I´m away for a little while and come back to see all this amazing stuff here.  

Thank you everyone for the fantastic pics, gifs and info.  :urock:

I think I have new energy now.... the pics are just heaven to look at. 

Oh, and I would love to go skiing with Alex, but I have to practice first, it has been some time since 
I´ve done that..... But I can dream about it...and look at the pics from Norway.   

Also waiting for the videorelease.

Kayleigh,  may you feel better soon.


----------



## mik1986

BagBerry13 said:


> He also looks good in a bathtub.



Mmmm...Cristolph Waltz 



a_sussan said:


> Watching 'Vikings' on Swedish TV. All 10 episods will be aired. Yeah.. nice.



I am TOTALLY obssessed with the "Vikings" series :couch:



Ms Kiah said:


> Lol I love that scene. Such an ugly cryer.



EEEEK! Yes he was in the movie 



MooCowmoo said:


> He has nothing on Sookeh..



True DAT! 



Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah he seems comfortable doing things his own way. You often see him walking alone, eating alone. It's good that he seems comfortable and secure with himself. Adds to his overall charm.
> 
> Ok I've had time to digest the Taylor Swift & Katie Holmes news. I think what I dread is not really their performances in the movie but the junkets. I'm going to be disgusted if they hog all the coverage when the movie's released.



I'll be disgusted if Askars hooks up with Taylor Swift


----------



## mik1986

Kayleigh, I hope you are healing well and will feel better soon. I am sending prayers and hugs your way


----------



## mik1986

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY SYDNEYGIRL!!! I hope you had a fantastic birthday!!! drinkup:artyhat:*


----------



## mik1986

Hiya Zola!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Where do I sign up and give all my worldly goods to the Sanctuary of Skarsus sect....by 'worldly goods' you know what I mean right
> 
> I have nothing but good intentions.....*.but need atonement for my many sins*....and by 'atonement' you know what I mean right...right
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful pics and gifs.....I am totally digging the wig now




Now I have Fiona Apple going through my head:

I've done wrong and
I want to
Suffer for my sins
I've come to you
'Cause I need
Guidance to be true
And I just don't know
Where I can begin




a_sussan said:


> Opps, looks like I just joined a new sect called 'Sanctuary of Skarsus'   I *think it includes a lot of drooling, sighing and just to adore the leader. Hail Skarsus or should I say Holy Skarsus*
> 
> 
> 
> OT: I will pick up my new car next Wednesday



I believe that there should be plenty of laying on of hands.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Now I have Fiona Apple going through my head:
> 
> I've done wrong and
> I want to
> Suffer for my sins
> I've come to you
> 'Cause I need
> Guidance to be true
> And I just don't know
> Where I can begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that there should be plenty of laying on of hands.



"Criminal" is one of my favourite songs - just saying


----------



## Johanna81

sikanapanele[/QUOTE]

I want to know who was in charge of wardrobe for this video. Cause I want to send them hugs & kisses...or maybe a fruit bouquet


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates & pretty, ladies!

Some oldies from 2003 courtesy of photographer Claudia Fried.
She has these up on her tumblr and instagram:





_#throwbackthursday #throwback #alexanderskarsgard #2003 #DV_

(Source:  *claudiafriedphtgrphr* @ omstagr.am &* claudiafried* tumblr)

http://claudiafried.tumblr.com/post/63634064679/throwbackthursday-throwback-alexanderskarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates & pretty, ladies!
> 
> Some oldies from 2003 courtesy of photographer Claudia Fried.
> She has these up on her tumblr and instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _#throwbackthursday #throwback #alexanderskarsgard #2003 #DV_
> 
> (Source:  *claudiafriedphtgrphr* @ omstagr.am &* claudiafried* tumblr)
> 
> http://claudiafried.tumblr.com/post/63634064679/throwbackthursday-throwback-alexanderskarsgard




Alex in a Atlanta Hawks jersey. Hmm. I don't think I remember seeing that pic before. The Hawks, Browns related clothing. Were these his choices, or the shoot stylists? Either way, I'm glad he doesn't wear them anymore, as dorkily adorable as they were.


----------



## RedTopsy

Pic from skitraining in Norway, a little different angle.   
Walking With the Wounded.







askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Oh my, he sure has a razor sharp jaw line,  

Thank Santress and Topsy for pics.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

Bigger version:





(Source:  *SupportheWalk* twitter)

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/388271207633530880

This was uploaded today (October 10, 2013):





"Hanging with our buddy Alexander Skarsgard #trueblood #hammarby #football game #not soccer #my bestie @catieagius."

-*annaprice88* @ isntagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Scruffy Skarsus Still in Stockholm, like it!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red.
> 
> Bigger version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *SupportheWalk* twitter)
> 
> https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/388271207633530880
> 
> This was uploaded today (October 10, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hanging with our buddy Alexander Skarsgard #trueblood #hammarby #football game #not soccer #my bestie @catieagius."
> 
> -*annaprice88* @ isntagr.am



I wonder if that Hammarby pic was taken at the August game, since he's got the same stupid P. hat, and I don't think we've seen any more pics of him at Hammarby games (male team). Per their schedule the last home game was the end of September.

I like her tags #not soccer. Hah!


----------



## a_sussan

But of course, thank you *Buckeye*, I was wondering why on earth he was wearing sunglasses in mid October :wondering


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> But of course, thank you *Buckeye*, I was wondering why on earth he was wearing sunglasses in mid October :wondering



This doesn't mean he's not in Stockholm, but that's definitely not a new pic, especially when you look at the background and see most everyone else in short sleeves.

We've not seen a new pic of him since Saturday, have we? No sign of him yet in S Africa to start filming The Giver.

At least we have the Cut Copy video tonight, so more gifs and screen shots of Skarsus.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This doesn't mean he's not in Stockholm, but that's definitely not a new pic, especially when you look at the background and see most everyone else in short sleeves.
> 
> We've not seen a new pic of him since Saturday, have we? No sign of him yet in S Africa to start filming The Giver.
> 
> *At least we have the Cut Copy video tonight, so more gifs and screen shots of Skarsus.*



Yes, he seems to be in a Ninja mood. 

Would be nice with some new info about the Giver. I have recently read the book and it's very good, I liked it. 

:worthy:   Yes finally some holy Skarsus!


----------



## Zola24

Johanna81 said:


> I want to know who was in charge of wardrobe for this video. Cause I want to send them hugs & kisses...or maybe a fruit bouquet





TheodoraR said:


> Yes, thank you for the photos. The jacket probably makes his eyes exquisite.



:welcome2: Johanna and Theodora




Santress said:


> Thanks, Red.'smile1'
> 
> Bigger version:



Thank you for the beautiful photos 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wonder if that Hammarby pic was taken at the August game, since he's got the same stupid P. hat, and I don't think we've seen any more pics of him at Hammarby games (male team). Per their schedule the last home game was the end of September.
> 
> I like her tags #not soccer. Hah!



Yes, I was going by the state of the 'P' on that stupid hat. Unless he bought many :giggles:




BuckeyeChicago said:


> This doesn't mean he's not in Stockholm, but that's definitely not a new pic, especially when you look at the background and see most everyone else in short sleeves.
> 
> We've not seen a new pic of him since Saturday, have we? No sign of him yet in S Africa to start filming The Giver.
> 
> At least we have the *Cut Copy video tonight*, so more gifs and screen shots of Skarsus.





a_sussan said:


> Yes, he seems to be in a Ninja mood.
> 
> Would be nice with some new info about the Giver. I have recently read the book and it's very good, I liked it.
> 
> 'worthy'angel'  *Yes finally some holy Skarsus!*  'drool'



Yes, tonight the internet and the national grid may implode


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hiya Zola!!!



Hiya Mik  I didn't forget about you, I just couldn't bring you across to join the others  Have fun, stay safe


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> I want to know who was in charge of wardrobe for this video. Cause I  want to send them hugs & kisses...or maybe a fruit bouquet





Welcome!



TheodoraR said:


> Yes, thank you for the photos. *The jacket probably makes his eyes exquisite.*



Welcome!

And yes, the jacket probably does make his eyes look exquisite (does it make me shallow that that is what I thought when finding out the the US team was going to have blue as its color?). 



a_sussan said:


> Yes, he seems to be in a Ninja mood.
> 
> *Would be nice with some new info about the Giver.* I have recently read the book and it's very good, I liked it.
> 
> :worthy:   Yes finally some holy Skarsus!



They've started filming, this is the producer's Twitter.

https://twitter.com/nssilver

I'd like to think that once they start filming scenes with Alex that it'd be mentioned.





Zola24 said:


> :welcome2: Johanna and Theodora
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful photos
> 
> Yes, I was going by the state of the 'P' on that stupid hat. *Unless he bought many *:giggles:
> 
> 
> Yes, tonight the internet and the national grid may implode



I hope not. I hope he has only the one.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> And yes, the jacket probably does make his eyes look exquisite (does it make me shallow that that is what I thought when finding out the the US team was going to have blue as its color?).
> 
> 
> 
> They've started filming, this is the producer's Twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/nssilver
> 
> I'd like to think that once they start filming scenes with Alex that it'd be mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not. I hope he has only the one.



Thanks for Twitter info, and for the cap    thank you for a great laugh.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In related news, the posters from Lars Von Trier's "Nymphomaniac" film have been released, of characters with their "O" faces.  Papa Skarsgard is among them.

I'd put the images here but Udo Kier's face is kind of freaking me out.







http://dlisted.com/2013/10/10/the-hilarious-o-faces-from-nymphomaniac/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In related news, the posters from Lars Von Trier's "Nymphomaniac" film have been released, of characters with their "O" faces.  Papa Skarsgard is among them.
> 
> I'd put the images here but Udo Kier's face is kind of freaking me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2013/10/10/the-hilarious-o-faces-from-nymphomaniac/



I love Michael K's take on the posters. Udo's face rather blurs the line between ecstasy and agony, he looks like he just had an aneurysm.


----------



## cate1949

a 5 hour long porn film?  LOL - much I could say but I am going to keep it family friendly.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Free.
I feel the same about Udo.

Here is Alex in the official *"Free Your Mind"* video for *Cut Copy*.
It's up on their website and tumblr now:



http://wearecutcopy.tumblr.com/post/63696388539

http://cutcopy.net/


----------



## cate1949

I may be in a minority here - but - really?  Why is it that nowadays people think looking scruffy and unwashed is sexy?  White cotton undies always make me think of little boys - men wear boxers - or at least colored briefs.  And Euro techno does not make it for me.

And seriously - do not tease - if you are going to show a guy almost naked - go all the way.  Rather blows the radical cred you are going for in this video if you hesitate to show it all.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

The end is an audition for Tarzan. 

Not my kind of music but I love the music video even if it didn't make any sense to me. 

A new interview from Alex at Digital journal talking about the East 

http://digitaljournal.com/article/360019


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well..............LMAO.. :lolots::lolots:.that was an epic 6.08mins of _weirdness_.  It was awesome in its oddness. The song grew on me after a bit. But my favourite part was Alex barking at the guy and the dog. Someone gif that ish, immediately.

Those huge Fruit of the Loom undies were a treat too. 

Cate - It's *Australian* Techno.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

that was one damn long video.  And they had me convinced he'd be able to walk on water - fail!  but the abs made it worthwhile.


----------



## cate1949

LOL - well now that I know it is Aussie techno - makes all the difference.  Actually - I did not know Australians did techno!   BTW - off topic - spoke with a friend today who was in Australia for your Fleet Review in Sydney (actually there for business but happened to be good timing) he could not stop raving about how grand a day it was - how nice everyone was - how beautiful the weather was - the ships - the fireworks -


----------



## cate1949

thanks for posting the link to the interview - not much new but encouragement about Tarzan.  Wish they would have given us a clue about the status of Hidden.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> LOL - well now that I know it is Aussie techno - makes all the difference.  Actually - I did not know Australians did techno!   BTW - off topic - spoke with a friend today who was in Australia for your Fleet Review in Sydney (actually there for business but happened to be good timing) he could not stop raving about how grand a day it was - how nice everyone was - how beautiful the weather was - the ships - the fireworks -



Cate, yep and we even have high speed internet access!

Here's a few names for you: Pnau, Sneaky Sound System, The Potbelleez, Havana Brown, Rogue Traders.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

In some European countries (like Germany) this video and some others are blocked on youtube because of copyright stuff. 

If you still like to watch the video, there is a legal way to do so:
- Copy the video URL and go to youtubeunblocker.org
- scroll down to the bottom of the page 
- insert the video URL in the search bar, click 'go' and voilà there it is


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*See Cut Copy and Shirtless Alexander Skarsgard Attempt to 'Free Your Mind'*

*Aussies case 'True Blood' star as a cult leader for new LP's titular song*

                                                                    WRITTEN BY Chris Martins                                                                                                                                                  October 10 2013, 10:30 PM ET


                                  Two things. One: Australia new wave outfit Cut Copy are back with a new song and album called _Free Your Mind_. Okay, you knew that.) Two: They brought _True Blood_ star Alexander Skarsgård  with them. Yes, you'll find the flaxen-haired adonis above, playing a  cult leader while the occasionally bongo-enhanced sounds of the band's  newly house-addled grooves run wild in the background. In the clip,  directed by Christopher Hill, we find Skarsgård at the helm of a gang of blue-suited minions.
They  wash his feet, allow him to drum on their heads, are awed when he  scores in ball-less basketball, and even take detailed note on his  urination process. Cut Copy's Dan Whitford fittingly coos, "Ooooh, shine  brother, shine on / Shine brighter than the sun." But as we witness the  master going about his daily rituals, a conflict arises over a woman.  In the end, the guru himself seems to take the track's titular advice:  "Free Your Mind." The album of the same name will arrive on November 5.  We've also seen the eye-boggling video for "Let Me Show You." 

http://www.spin.com/articles/cut-copy-free-your-mind-alexander-skarsgard-video/



Cut Copy get a little help from Hollywood in their new video for &#8220;Free Your Mind&#8221;, the titular single off their upcoming fourth studio album. Alexander Skarsgård (a.k.a. Eric Northman from _True Blood_) stars  as a New Age cult leader making the rounds of his picturesque compound,  where he plays a game of Duck, Duck, Goose, dabbles in some invisible  basketball, and offers plenty of longing gazes into his followers&#8217; eyes.  If spiritual enlightenment means having flowing hair and six-pack abs  like that, then sign us up for the next Kool-Aid party ASAP. Watch it  below.

http://consequenceofsound.net/2013/...leader-in-cut-copys-video-for-free-your-mind/


http://www.inthemix.com.au/news/565...ue_Blood_vampire_Eric_as_a_creepy_cult_leader



We have to wear blue track suits to be in the Cult of Skars? I'm alright with that.


----------



## a_sussan

What can I say, well it's Alex, he's looking quite good, but it's such a strange video and I'm not sure I like the music. But still it's Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm..both Northman and Skarsus rock the trackpant...


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We have to wear blue track suits to be in the Cult of Skars? I'm alright with that.



Alrighty, blue track suit it is, where do I sign up so join Skarsus :giggles:

*Free*, he sure does, oh my!


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmm..both Northman and Skarsus rock the trackpant...



Those low slung trackpants and the V cut abs do things to me that would blow Kinsey's mind....I need to go mop up


The track has actually grown on me, it feels like a mash up of  New Order/Stone Roses....late 80's early 90's vibe:tunes:


----------



## BagBerry13

Here is Skarsus living with his happy crazy followers in Kommune 1 for all the German lurkers. Since Youtube is restricting everything and MTV is gone here I guess most people don't pay much attention to music videos anyway anymore.
I abstain from any kind of comment on Alex's newfound music taste.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^Too bad none of those chicks looked like Uschi Obermaier.


----------



## a_sussan

Back at work for the first of two night shifts. Lucky me, it's football on TV 
Sweden-Austria (World Cup Qualifiers)

Edit; apparently the game is on Friends Arena in Stockholm, just saw that the Victoria and Daniel (Crown Princess and Prince) are there.


----------



## RedTopsy

From Bullet Media:



> Alexander Skarsgård Gets Weird in Cut Copy&#8217;s &#8216;Free Your Mind&#8217; Video
> 
> _by Luke O Neil_
> 
> In the new video for &#8220;Free Your Mind&#8221; from Cut Copy, the best indie-dance band in the world, Alexander Skarsgård plays a charismatic, cult-like character with an irresistible power over women and the rest of us mere mortals, (aka regular Alexander Skarsgård.) But in this case he has a long blonde wig on. From sinking invisible basketball shots to baptizing people in a pool, and staring down vicious dogs, there&#8217;s almost nothing he can&#8217;t do. That doesn&#8217;t mean he doesn&#8217;t reveal one flaw that makes him human just like the rest of us by the end.
> 
> The song is the title track from Cut Copy&#8217;s record Free Your Mind, due out in November.



http://bullettmedia.com/article/alexander-skarsgard-gets-weird-in-cut-copys-free-your-mind-video/


I like the video but at first I didn´t like the music.  
I´ve never listen to Cut Copy but the music sounds better when I watch the video again.
I think I´m gonna listen and watch it a lot,  
love Alex in it of course. 
I could just look at him all day in this..  

Oh, and I love the title, Free Your Mind.


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> From Bullet Media:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bullettmedia.com/article/alexander-skarsgard-gets-weird-in-cut-copys-free-your-mind-video/
> 
> 
> I like the video but at first I didn´t like the music.
> *I´ve never listen to Cut Copy but the music sounds better when I watch the video again.*
> I think I´m gonna listen and watch it a lot,
> love Alex in it of course.
> *I could just look at him all day in this*..



Totally agree to the music and yes I could look at him all day and night


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's still in Stockholm as of today (October 11, 2013).
Pics of him with Valter at the Sweden vs. Austria Europe World Cup qualification match:





(Source:  *marcuslisbeth* @ instagr.am)





(Source: *SAllgulander* twitter)


----------



## Ms Kiah

He looks perfect in that shirt and scarf. 

Wow Valter is tall.


----------



## a_sussan

Yeah, I'm watching football with Alex  

Aren't all the Skarsgård boys tall?


----------



## Santress

Nice close-up from today's game (October 11, 2013), buried in a 140+ photo album at *Aftonbladet*.





(Source:  *Aftonbladet.se*)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/sportbladetlive/fotbolllive/landslagetlive/

http://media.shootitlive.com/An7KPwHqOzFTcF5R5UsABALdq8X/1200.jpg?project_id=aftonbladet/1714


----------



## BagBerry13

Santress said:


> Looks like he's still in Stockholm as of today (October 11, 2013).
> Pics of him with Valter at the Sweden vs. Austria *Europe World Cup qualification* match:



 :giggles:
I'm sorry but I couldn't help myself. One can tell you're American. You guys don't give a damn about football, do you?
Btw, probably everyone was in front of the TV today over here. I know Gakka and I for sure were. Germany is qualified, Belgium too but I'm not sure about Sweden yet.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BagBerry13 said:


> :giggles:
> I'm sorry but I couldn't help myself. One can tell you're American. You guys don't give a damn about football, do you?
> Btw, probably everyone was in front of the TV today over here. I know Gakka and I for sure were. Germany is qualified, Belgium too but I'm not sure about Sweden yet.


Me too
.....and as a German living in Sweden it was a hard time switching through the channels watching both matches. 
The match here in Stockholm ended 2 - 1, Sweden made it because of Zlatan and they are qualified too (like Germany).


ETA: ....but next Tuesday I'll watch the return game Sweden vs. Germany live at the Friends Arena - and I still don't know to cheer for whom


----------



## Santress

Bags & Kayleigh, thanks for the "Cut Copy" YouTube alternatives.

More from today's game (October 11, 2013):





(Source:  * jaribond* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *AndyBengt* twitter)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Me too
> .....and as a German living in Sweden it was a hard time switching through the channels watching both matches.
> The match here in Stockholm ended 2 - 1, Sweden made it because of Zlatan and they are qualified too (like Germany).



Oh good, there'll be HappySkars tonight.

As for the video, I liked it. I liked the song. I liked the track suits.

"This is my kind of cult! Goodbye, family and free will. Hello, ugly tracksuit!"


http://dlisted.com/2013/10/11/panty-creamer-of-the-day-a-shirtless-askars-in-his-old-true-blood-wig/

ETA: In the top fan pic from Santress's post at #1471, the man on the top left of the pic, under the sign. He looks familiar. Wasn't he in the Saturday Hammarby pic, at the picnic table on Alex's right (our left).


----------



## BagBerry13

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Me too
> .....and as a German living in Sweden it was a hard time switching through the channels watching both matches.
> The match here in Stockholm ended 2 - 1, Sweden made it because of Zlatan and they are qualified too (like Germany).
> 
> 
> *ETA: ....but next Tuesday I'll watch the return game Sweden vs. Germany live at the Friends Arena - and I still don't know to cheer for whom*



Take me with you and I'll take off of you the "burden" to cheer for Germany. I'll do that for you.


----------



## Santress

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh good, there'll be HappySkars tonight.
> 
> As for the video, I liked it. I liked the song. I liked the track suits.
> 
> "This is my kind of cult! Goodbye, family and free will. Hello, ugly tracksuit!"
> 
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2013/10/11/panty-creamer-of-the-day-a-shirtless-askars-in-his-old-true-blood-wig/
> 
> ETA: In the top fan pic from Santress's post at #1471, the man on the top left of the pic, under the sign. He looks familiar. Wasn't he in the Saturday Hammarby pic, at the picnic table on Alex's right (our left).


Thanks, Buckeye.
It does look like him.  Is he the same guy from the DJ pic?

And more:





(Source:  *Erckx* twitter)





(Source:  *karakevaa* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  * Johanna Wikström* @ instagr.am)





(Source: * anitha_schulman *@ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well..............LMAO.. :lolots::lolots:.that was an epic 6.08mins of _weirdness_.  It was awesome in its oddness. The song grew on me after a bit. But my favourite part was *Alex barking at the guy and the dog. *Someone gif that ish, immediately.
> 
> Those huge Fruit of the Loom undies were a treat too.
> 
> Cate - It's *Australian* Techno.



I liked that part as well. The man meditating in front of the dog had a Rasputinish look about him. 

In the brief look at the feet washing I was reminded yet again how big his feet are.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> *It does look like him.  Is he the same guy from the DJ pic?
> *
> And more:
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * anitha_schulman *@ instagr.am)



I think so.

There are so many members of the Swedish Posse, it's hard to keep track of them.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ETA: In the top fan pic from Santress's post at #1471, the man on the top left of the pic, under the sign. He looks familiar. Wasn't he in the Saturday Hammarby pic, at the picnic table on Alex's right (our left).


Yes, it was him 
His name is Johan Mattsson, he was the Event-Manager of two famous nightclubs here in Stockholm (Spy Bar, Kåken) but now he works (among other things) as Manager/Tour-Manager for 'Moneybrother'.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Yes, it was him
> His name is Johan Mattsson, he was the Event-Manager of two famous nightclubs here in Stockholm (Spy Bar, Kåken) but now he works (among other things) as Manager/Tour-Manager for 'Moneybrother'.



Oh good, I wasn't hallucinating that I'd seen him before.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info., Kayleigh.

Another.  Cute pic.  Too bad about the lighting.





(Source: * janinelarkman* @ instagr.am)

I tried to lighten it up a bit:


----------



## a_sussan

He sure loves football   because you can almost see how concentrated he is on the game.    but then again it was an intense game tonight.


And *Santress*, thank you for all lovely pics!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> wearecutcopy:
> 
> Our spiritual leader and new touring life coach. &#55357;&#56911;
> 6 notes


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Another from tonight (October 11, 2013):





"Now we can die happy!!"

-*sssaraaan* @ instagr.am


----------



## cate1949

this man loves him his football! he looks so intent and worried!


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry to say so but doesn't he look tired or really bored on the last pic #1481 or is it just me that thinks so. But then again it must be tiresome to be Skarsus :giggles:

OT: I'm getting tired anyway, have about one hour left to work before I can go home and sleep, and then go back at work for another 12 hours night shift. *yawn*


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> *Sorry to say so but doesn't he look tired or really bored on the last pic* #1481 or is it just me that thinks so. But then again it must be tiresome to be Skarsus :giggles:
> 
> OT: I'm getting tired anyway, have about one hour left to work before I can go home and sleep, and then go back at work for another 12 hours night shift. *yawn*



Nope not just you Sussan!....He has his, wankered, off with the moomins look there.....Have a good sleep hun.


Thanks for all the pics and good stuff lovely ladies


----------



## Johanna81

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In related news, the posters from Lars Von Trier's "Nymphomaniac" film have been released, of characters with their "O" faces.  Papa Skarsgard is among them.
> 
> I'd put the images here but Udo Kier's face is kind of freaking me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2013/10/10/the-hilarious-o-faces-from-nymphomaniac/



I don't think, I should have clicked that link. I may never un-see some of those faces again. ush:


----------



## Santress

Agree, a_sussan, he does look tired.
Hope you are  enjoying a beautiful sleep right now before it starts all over again.





(Source: * josef_carlsson* @ instagr.am)





"Alexander Skarsgard @ the stadium."

*-IoanaJoZ* twitter


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Those low slung trackpants and the V cut abs do things to me that would blow Kinsey's mind 'graucho:....I need to go mop up
> 
> The track has actually grown on me, it feels like a mash up of  *New Order/Stone* *Roses*....late 80's early 90's vibe 'tunes:



The Free Your Mind track definitely has a Madchester vibe about it. I was expecting Bez to appear any minute 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> In some European countries (like Germany) this video and some others are blocked on youtube because of copyright stuff.
> 
> If you still like to watch the video, there is a legal way to do so:
> - Copy the video URL and go to
> youtubeunblocker.org/"]youtubeunblocker.org
> - scroll down to the bottom of the page
> - insert the video URL in the search bar, click 'go' and voilà there it is





xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Yes, it was him
> His name is Johan Mattsson, he was the Event-Manager of two famous nightclubs here in Stockholm (Spy Bar, Kåken) but now he works (among other things) as Manager/Tour-Manager for 'Moneybrother'.



Thank you very much for the info, esp the 'unblocking' magic 




Santress said:


> Agree, a_sussan, he does look tired.
> Hope you are  enjoying a beautiful sleep right now before it starts all over again.
> 
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/nt4u.jpg/]img191.imageshack.us/img191/2074/nt4u.jpg



Thank *you*, and *everyone*, for all the great photos and info


----------



## Zola24

That fricking image limit ullhair: Anyway, CBLA really does make the best edits.

















> canadianbeaversloveaskars
> 
> watching him watch someone watch him make out with someone is hot.
> 
> Tagged: and the pouty bottom lip is off the ****ing charts, Alexander Skarsgard, free your mind, Cut Copy.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Santress said:


> "Alexander Skarsgard @ the stadium."
> 
> *-IoanaJoZ* twitter


 
Lol I am just noticing how everyone is bundled up in coats and Alex just has a shirt & scarf. Even Valter is wearing freaking gloves! 

I think he'll do just fine at the pole.


----------



## Santress

Nice article from *Aftonbladet* praising Alex the fanboy at yesterday's game (October 11, 2013).
The Google Translation is terrible but I think my clean-up of this excerpt got the gist of it.









> There sat the old soccer players, agents, more or less familiar faces and other invitees.  In a platform where you sit down, behave and don't stand out. A platform that can symbolize how the Swedish national audience has behaved at home over the years. Up until yesterday.
> 
> Yesterday something changed at Friends Arena. Yesterday woke up Friends Arena.
> 
> He stood up and fired at
> 
> Standing and fired up on the VIP platform was a  Swedish actor's earnings. When the song was about to peter out while Johan Elmander tried cranking the crowd going so stood up Alexander Skarsgard with the obvious healed residual ethics he grew up with in Stockholm's southern parts.
> 
> They looked behind a sea of &#8203;&#8203;seated, quiet people, and among them was a man who stood proudly with hands pointing to the sky screaming his heart out in support of the players on the pitch. The seated people could not miss it. A seed was planted. Someone had broken the ice. Next time was also up.
> It feels like we Swedes are born with a fear of standing out or perhaps an extreme desire to fit in. Something that has become a symbol for the Swedish national audience. On away ground, when we do not know the neighbor's eyes on the back of our necks, we release all inhibitions and create atmosphere in the world. At home we complain of bad press but dare not grab it and try to change. But if Alexander Skarsgård dares, we should all dare too.
> 
> For a Hollywood star has got eyes on him. Whispered, photographed, and gossiped about. An entire row behind the 37-year-old took every time he stood up to capture his rump with their cellphone cameras. With the imaginary thought we all seem to have that it's embarrassing to stand up alone and shout against a football field, should Skarsgård have made a fool of a himself?
> But he was the one who dared, had fun and actually helped the players on the pitch.
> 
> He had more to risk than most with his well-known face and the cameras on him. But he ignored it and did as you should do in a football stadium. He did all that makes it so wonderful to go to a football game.
> 
> He lived out, switched off his brain for a second and let his emotions speak.


(Source:  *Aftonbladet.se* + Google Translation/Some Interpretation/Clean-up)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/fotboll/landslagsfotboll/landslaget/article17646811.ab


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Santress*! He sure looks fired up   Go Alex!!!


Back at work for the last night shift this time!


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Nice article from *Aftonbladet* praising Alex the fanboy at yesterday's game (October 11, 2013).
> The Google Translation is terrible but I think my clean-up of this excerpt got the gist of it.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Santress for the article. I was just reading the article in Aftonbladet.
> 
> And thanks to Alex. He is amazing!
> I wish I was more like him. He has such self-confidence, in a good way.
> And everyone who is near him also gets a bit of that confidence.
> 
> Here is a link to an interview with one of the players in the Swedish fotballteam,
> Alexander Kacaniklic.
> The title of the interview is: "Thanks to Skarsgård and the Swedish fans".
> But it is in Swedish, sorry.   I post the link anyway for those interested.
> 
> http://tv.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/sport/fotboll/article21386.ab


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thanks for that Santress. He is so passionate about football. It's so cute.



> An entire row behind the 37-year-old took every time he stood up to capture his rump with their cellphone cameras.


 
As well they should. Off to search.


----------



## a_sussan

Just read that Charlie Hunnman is dropping out from '50SoG'  Good for him!


----------



## RedTopsy

Oh no!  
I just read that Charlie Hunnam has left 50 Shades of Grey. It´s all over the net.
And on Twitter it´s all about Alex as the next Christian Grey. I am scared. No. No. No. 
I hope with all my heart that the Tarzan film gets grenlit. 
Then he hopfully can´t be in that FSOG.film.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good for Charlie. I think Alex is unavailable anyhow. Antarctica, TB, The Giver and Tarzan will all keep him busy.

Once an actor drops out of an already suspect role like this..it becomes a little tainted, secondhand. They'll have trouble getting anyone higher than a C grade star to do it IMO. Which is what this s**t deserves.

So calm down. Probably 0% chance Alex will raise the Skarsbrow at this news.


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> Oh no!
> I just read that Charlie Hunnam has left 50 Shades of Grey. It´s all over the net.
> And on Twitter it´s all about Alex as the next Christian Grey. I am scared. No. No. No.
> I hope with all my heart that the Tarzan film gets grenlit.
> Then he hopfully can´t be in that FSG.film.



That was what I was afraid for, those stupid rumors starting again. *sigh*


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all updates 

... the start of shooting this film is expected to begin at the end of October and before Alex is a few very busy months - "The Giver", South Pole, True Blood ... probably even Tarzan ... luckily there is no place in his schedule for this project.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good for Charlie. I think Alex is unavailable anyhow. Antarctica, TB, The Giver and Tarzan will all keep him busy.
> 
> Once an actor drops out of an already suspect role like this..it becomes a little tainted, secondhand. They'll have trouble getting anyone higher than a C grade star to do it IMO. Which is what this s**t deserves.
> 
> *So calm down. Probably 0% chance Alex will raise the Skarsbrow at this news.*


*
*

Exactly.


----------



## cate1949

yes I really love how un- self conscious he is and his enthusiasm for his team.  Go Alex!!

He is too smart to get hooked in by 50SoG - especially now that someone has dropped out.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Topsy* for the link.

And yes, Alex is way to smart for doing crap, he is Skarsus now :giggles: , so he don't have time to play some phony playboy. :lolots:


----------



## MooCowmoo

Glad Charlie is out, Bag's voodoo must have worked  .....Alex is way too smart and busy to get involved in that fookery.


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> Glad Charlie is out, *Bag's voodoo must have worked*  .....Alex is way too smart and busy to get involved in that fookery.



Believe me, lots of naked dancing around campfires at midnight chanting old African spirituals which is hard with only 5°C outside.

This was me after hearing the good news.


----------



## Gilda

> ...couldnt do the tree pose....[/]
> 
> :lolots: :lolots: :lolots: :lolots: :lolots: I think I frightened my neighbour walking up the stairs reading that. Glorious.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks ladies for your posts about Alex and FSOG. 
I feel a lot calmer now. 
Of course, he has not the time to do that crap film..
And I think I will not be on Twitter for some time now.  
And
Very strange poster above:  1502


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_xxx ENOUGH._


----------



## MooCowmoo

*knock knock*....Housekeeping....Housekeeping for Squirrel


----------



## so confusing

Squirrel!

Emergency, my newest crush object may have shaved his head.  Please clear your pms so I can have an audience while I panic. 

Not that I was digging the hair from a few weeks ago but still...


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Clean! Sorry, the extra nuts pile up in there, ya know.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Clean! Sorry, the extra nuts pile up in there, ya know.



Damn it..got my hand slapped and I have so many funnies in response to this :'(


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> Clean! Sorry, the extra *nuts* pile up in there, ya know.



Squirrel said 'nuts'....:giggles:

Free, I am not going there either....I'm safer with the innuedo


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Clean! Sorry, the extra nuts pile up in there, ya know.



One can tell 'winter is coming'.

ETA: JJ is already "helping" getting Alex's name into the 50 Shades game.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Nice article from *Aftonbladet* praising Alex the fanboy at yesterday's game (October 11, 2013).
> The Google Translation is terrible but I think my clean-up of this excerpt got the gist of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Aftonbladet.se* + Google Translation/Some Interpretation/Clean-up)
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/fotboll/landslagsfotboll/landslaget/article17646811.ab



I like this article. 

[





RedTopsy said:


> QUOTE=Santress;25521208]Nice article from *Aftonbladet* praising Alex the fanboy at yesterday's game (October 11, 2013).
> The Google Translation is terrible but I think my clean-up of this excerpt got the gist of it.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Santress for the article. I was just reading the article in Aftonbladet.
> 
> And thanks to Alex. He is amazing!
> I wish I was more like him. *He has such self-confidence*, in a good way.
> And everyone who is near him also gets a bit of that confidence.
> 
> Here is a link to an interview with one of the players in the Swedish fotballteam,
> Alexander Kacaniklic.
> The title of the interview is: "Thanks to Skarsgård and the Swedish fans".
> But it is in Swedish, sorry.   I post the link anyway for those interested.
> 
> http://tv.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/sport/fotboll/article21386.ab



It's that and he just has such enthusiasm for life, so for him to not cheer at a sporting event would probably be just very very odd for him and defeating the purpose of going to that game.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Clean! Sorry, the extra nuts pile up in there, ya know.



Alrighty then.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> ETA: JJ is already "helping" getting Alex's name into the 50 Shades game.



He's so bloddy helpfull that guy..


----------



## cate1949

we need to slap JJ's hand!!


----------



## a_sussan

Idun said:


> He's so bloddy helpfull that guy..






cate1949 said:


> we need to slap JJ's hand!!



He (JJ) needs some  and   and even some  ullhair:


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Nice article from *Aftonbladet* praising Alex the fanboy at yesterday's game (October 11, 2013).
> /url]



I love fanboy Alex. 



BagBerry13 said:


> Believe me, lots of naked dancing around campfires at midnight chanting old African spirituals which is hard with only 5°C outside.
> 
> This was me after hearing the good news.



Carlton dance is the Best. Dance. Ever. And, totally appropriate for celebrating Charlie's exit from FSOG.



BagBerry13 said:


> One can tell 'winter is coming'.
> 
> ETA: JJ is already "helping" getting Alex's name into the 50 Shades game.





Idun said:


> He's so bloddy helpfull that guy..





cate1949 said:


> we need to slap JJ's hand!!





a_sussan said:


> He (JJ) needs some  and   and even some  ullhair:



Everyone should go on JJ and vote for Kellen Lutz. That's the kind of talent that I think should be doing the movie.


----------



## Idun

VampFan said:


> Everyone should go on JJ and vote for Kellen Lutz. That's the kind of talent that I think should be doing the movie.



Danm, should have read here before I voted. I voted for Ian Sommerhalder (spelling). He seems to want it SOOO bad. I almost feel sorry for him, not getting it.


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex Filmography 2011 to 2013.







Melancholia






Straw Dogs






Battleship






What Maisie Knew






Disconnect






The East


iwantericnorthman.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Some pics from Melancholia. He was so gorgeous in this film. 













































iwantericnorthman.tumblr


----------



## Zola24

^ Thank you for the Melancholia photos  and yes he was gorgeous 
He also looked mighty fine in dress whites too 





isilystar





nefertitihome


And not in uniform 









tallblondeviking


And on Battlesheep pr duties 









alinaskarsgard





iwantericnorthman


----------



## RedTopsy

Nice Battleship pics above. Thanks Zola.
Posting a few more pics from Melancholia then I will stop, I promise.
But he is so very hot in these.    
(Alex and Kirsten Dunst)











































Pics: pbt1.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you all for gorgeous pics and gifs from his movies, and *Topsy* he was hot in 'Melancholia', I would even say  superhot        it's a great movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

This pic of Alex was from Friday night after the fotballgame Sweden-Austria.
It was party for Filippa K fashion label in Hagaparken, Stockholm.


From Cafe Magazine:


> Magnificent fashion party with Filippa K
> Filippa K celebrated the spring-summer 2014 collection with an exclusive dinner in the Haga Park on Friday night.
> Among the guests were Alexander Skarsgard, Lykke Li and Eline Kling.




Link: http://daniel.cafe.se/middag-med-filippa-k


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks for all the pics *Topsy* and *Zola*.....The man is just so incredibly fine


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Zola, for the updates & the pretty.
I will be thankful when *50 Shades* is finally cast and completely out of Alex's search streams.

An oldie I found from the *Way Out West Festival 2013* (August 10, 2013).  
Alex at the *Jeans Company&#8217;s* co-sponsored brunch hosted by Eija, and Damon Rasti from club *Vardagsrummet *:





(Source:  *JC.se*)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for all the lovely pics ladies - hopefully Alex will be too pole-bound (and I don't mean the stripper-type) to even be remotely considered for a fast-track chemistry read.  I think we're safe.

And wooo hooo! Party at the White House! Government shutdown rules! (no comments on how, erm, _fluffy_ I look in this pic):

http://nypost.com/2013/10/14/squirrels-nuts-for-first-ladys-garden-during-shutdown/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Squirrels seem to be the only one benefiting over there SS (oh and Sarah Palin)

Look at this ish below will you? _Just look at it._  When I saw the title on tumblr, I thought our worst nightmare had come true.

I'm putting it here, but I doubt this will come to fruition - his schedule is too full and hopefully his common sense is fighting fit:

From *Cinema Blend* (and THR)

*Fifty Shades Of Grey Gets A Rewrite, Eyes Alexander Skarsgard To Star*



> Even though it's been rushing at a crazy pace toward an August 1, 2014 release date, the Fifty Shades of Grey adaptation was moving forward relatively smoothly until this Saturday, when Charlie Hunnam abruptly dropped out of the lead role. Turns out that's not the only personnel shakeup that happened in the last few days-- THR reports that Patrick Marber, the Oscar-nominated screenwriter of Notes on a Scandal and Closer, was hired on Friday to do a rewrite of Kelly Marcel's script. THR says in a maybe unintentionally ominous sentence, "The move was made before star Charlie Hunnam decamped." So is Marber the reason Hunnam bailed?
> 
> Indirectly, maybe-- THR passes on speculation that Hunnam was unhappy with Marcel's script, but others say that Marber will be doing polish work that's very, very common on major studio projects. Marcel, after all, is also the screenwriter behind the season's highly anticipated Saving Mr. Banks, and also a female screenwriter working on a project with an overwhelmingly female audience. When women are replaced by men on studio projects, as with Brave or Thor: The Dark World it can cause controversy, but Marcel isn't being replaced, and given that the film still plans to start production in November, it's highly unlikely Marber will be scrapping her script entirely.
> 
> THR also has a bead on a few actors who may be considered to replaced Hunnam, including UK TV star Jamie Dornen and *True Blood hunk Alexander Skarsgard*, plus some other names that came up in the first round of casting-- Theo James and Romeo & Juliet's Christian Cooke among them. Garrett Hedlund, who heroically avoided getting cast the first time, is busy making Angelina Jolie's next movie, so he's still off the hook. But now's your turn to start suggesting names you'd like to see, so get on it in the comments! Pretty much any up-and-coming actor who's not as famous as Channing Tatum or Ryan Gosling is fair game at this point.


*Source:* http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Fift...rite-Eyes-Alexander-Skarsgard-Star-39828.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola, for the updates & the pretty.
> I will be thankful when *50 Shades* is finally cast and completely out of Alex's search streams.
> 
> *An oldie I found from the Way Out West Festival 2013 (August 10, 2013).
> Alex at the Jeans Company&#8217;s co-sponsored brunch hosted by Eija, and Damon Rasti from club Vardagsrummet :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *JC.se*)



Interesting pic. I wonder if it was taken by someone who was also shoulder-riding.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the lovely pics ladies - *hopefully Alex will be too pole-bound* (and I don't mean the stripper-type) to even be remotely considered for a fast-track chemistry read.  I think we're safe.
> 
> And wooo hooo! Party at the White House! Government shutdown rules! (no comments on how, erm, *fluffy* I look in this pic):
> 
> http://nypost.com/2013/10/14/squirrels-nuts-for-first-ladys-garden-during-shutdown/



Apparently the fact that he does in fact have other things going on from now until the end of TB is of no matter to those who keep wanting to put his name in the ring for this )@#($(@#*$.

ETA: I just realized that Jamie Dornan was the Sheriff in the first season of Once of Upon A Time. So, I don't want him to be saddled with this either.

It's just the angle, and it was probably cold, so you're extra fluffed up


----------



## Santress

^You are looking spiffy, Squirrel.

Fan pic from Stockholm.
This was uploaded on October 11, 2013 but just tagged for Alex's search stream today:





"Happiest moment of my life!"

-*johannawallstrom* @ instagr.am


----------



## RedTopsy

Ugh, I´m still a little worried about the "crapfilm that should not be named here"  
Now it´s all over Twitter again and even on the film and gossipsites that Alex is considered for the leadrole in the film together with som other dude. 
I wish this film would just go away. I don´t want to read about it. 
It wont be calm until some person is cast in the role. 
And I never learn. I shouldn´t be on Twitter it´s awful right now.  
And what about  the Tarzanmovie, but they don´t care about that.
Hopfully he can´t be in both films.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hopefully, we'll be put out of our misery soon. The start date for shooting on _50 Shades of Wrecking an Actor's Career _is still slated for Nov. 5. So, they'll have to announce shortly who the lead is.


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hopefully, we'll be put out of our misery soon. The start dating for shooting on _50 Shades of Wrecking an Actor's Career _is still slated for Nov. 5. So, they'll have to announce shortly who the lead is.




Ok, they start filming so soon. Alex will be shooting the Giver and he has no time, unless they
push the start forward.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I honestly think Alex is too old for the character (as if I think there was enough writing in there to be a real character, but whatever), and given he just wriggled out of TB, I can't see him signing up for any long-term commitment regardless.  It's interesting they have a different screenwriter coming in.  the others - Jamie Dornan - didn't he used to be Keira Knightley's bf back when he did underwear ads?  Theo James - not the right look, but I could see it.  Mr. Pamuk! Alex Pettyfer isn't pretty enough but he could work the attitude.  The guy from Arrow and Hung seems to want it - he would be good, sort of a poor man's Chris Pine.  Lots to choose, but I think they wanted someone with an established name/franchise to back it.  Pattinson is probably hiding on a desert island.


----------



## RedTopsy

scaredsquirrel said:


> I honestly think Alex is too old for the character (as if I think there was enough writing in there to be a real character, but whatever), and given he just wriggled out of TB, I can't see him signing up for any long-term commitment regardless.  It's interesting they have a different screenwriter coming in.  the others - Jamie Dornan - didn't he used to be Keira Knightley's bf back when he did underwear ads?  Theo James - not the right look, but I could see it.  Mr. Pamuk! Alex Pettyfer isn't pretty enough but he could work the attitude.  The guy from Arrow and Hung seems to want it - he would be good, sort of a poor man's Chris Pine.  Lots to choose, but I think they wanted someone with an established name/franchise to back it. * Pattinson is probably hiding on a desert island*.




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I honestly think Alex is too old for the character (as if I think there was enough writing in there to be a real character, but whatever), and given he just wriggled out of TB, I can't see him signing up for any long-term commitment regardless.  It's interesting they have a different screenwriter coming in.  the others - Jamie Dornan - didn't he used to be Keira Knightley's bf back when he did underwear ads?  Theo James - not the right look, but I could see it.  Mr. Pamuk! Alex Pettyfer isn't pretty enough but he could work the attitude.  The guy from Arrow and Hung seems to want it - he would be good, sort of a poor man's Chris Pine.  Lots to choose, but I think they wanted someone with an established name/franchise to back it.  *Pattinson is probably hiding on a desert island.*



I know..lol. I saw reports somewhere that he "was desperate for the role".  Yeah, right!!!







Sparkles has barely been able to hide his distaste for his own franchise.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I honestly think Alex is too old for the character (as if I think there was enough writing in there to be a real character, but whatever), and given he just wriggled out of TB, I can't see him signing up for any long-term commitment regardless.  It's interesting they have a different screenwriter coming in.  the others - Jamie Dornan - *didn't he used to be Keira Knightley's bf *back when he did underwear ads?  Theo James - not the right look, but I could see it.  Mr. Pamuk! Alex Pettyfer isn't pretty enough but he could work the attitude.  The guy from Arrow and Hung seems to want it - he would be good, sort of a poor man's Chris Pine.  Lots to choose, but I think they wanted someone with an established name/franchise to back it.  Pattinson is probably hiding on a desert island.



The magic Google says yes.

I will repeat what I wrote a while back, I don't think the studio really wants Alex, they're just throwing names out there. And I don't think Alex would really want anything to do with it, for a lot of reasons. He's just too much of a professional to say 'stop associating my name with this ))(@#$*. And if they really wanted him, and he wanted to do it, they'd either have to delay everything almost a year, or he'd have to give up The Giver and the Trek. I don't see that happening.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree. The studio is trying to give the production back some cred by throwing some hot names into the mix again.  It's tainted, no doubt about it. They offered it to Garrett Hedlund and Ryan Gosling before Charlie turned it down, and then took it, before finally backing out again.

This is what all managers and PR peeps should be playing to any of their actors offered the role.


----------



## NY_Mami

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola, for the updates & the pretty.
> I will be thankful when *50 Shades* is finally cast and completely out of Alex's search streams.
> 
> An oldie I found from the *Way Out West Festival 2013* (August 10, 2013).
> Alex at the *Jeans Companys* co-sponsored brunch hosted by Eija, and Damon Rasti from club *Vardagsrummet *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *JC.se*)


 
He says he won't do 50 Shades unless Ellen Page is in it... imagine that...


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## so confusing

scaredsquirrel said:


> I honestly think Alex is too old for the character (as if I think there was enough writing in there to be a real character, but whatever), and given he just wriggled out of TB, I can't see him signing up for any long-term commitment regardless.  It's interesting they have a different screenwriter coming in.  the others - Jamie Dornan - didn't he used to be Keira Knightley's bf back when he did underwear ads?  Theo James - not the right look, but I could see it.  Mr. Pamuk! Alex Pettyfer isn't pretty enough but he could work the attitude.  The guy from Arrow and Hung seems to want it - he would be good, sort of a poor man's Chris Pine.  Lots to choose, but I think they wanted someone with an established name/franchise to back it.  Pattinson is probably hiding on a desert island.


Squirrel-

you are excessively popular, again


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Am assuming that's not a euphemism for my fat (phat). I cleaned, geez, those mailboxes are tinier than 90s era Guess jeans.


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex with his swag.   



























askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


----------



## MooCowmoo

Had to share :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, that is just hilarious. LOL.

Now time for football. Have been home today with headache and sore throth, be working tomorrow though. And getting my new car, yeah!!


----------



## a_sussan

Forgot, thank you Topsy for nice pics, that I needed after being sick all day.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Forgot, thank you Topsy for nice pics, that I needed after being sick all day.



You're probably going to need more Alex pictures, and possibly a stiff drink, after the Sweden-Germany match.

So no sightings of Alex at the match? Perhaps meaning that he might actually be on his way to S. Africa?


----------



## BagBerry13

Hey Sweden gave it their best. One thing is for sure in games between those two, there will always be lots of goals.
But I heard Sweden has to go into play-offs. Oops!


----------



## NY_Mami

Wendy Williams just posted that they are considering Alex and some Irish actor for the role on FB...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

NY_Mami said:


> Wendy Williams just posted that they are considering Alex and some Irish actor for the role on FB...



Wendy's a little behind on her gossip, that rumor about Jamie Dornan's been out for a day. And the Alex part of the rumor needs to be staked.


"We spoke with management today regarding rumors that Alexander may be  taking the lead in 50 Shades of Grey, since hottie Charlie Hunnam backed  out of the role.  
Management CONFIRMS that these are only rumors.
Alexander is just too busy folks.  Sorry"

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/64160346754/we-spoke-with-management-today-regarding-rumors


----------



## NY_Mami

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Wendy's a little behind on her gossip, that rumor about Jamie Dornan's been out for a day. And the Alex part of the rumor needs to be staked.
> 
> 
> "We spoke with management today regarding rumors that Alexander may be  taking the lead in 50 Shades of Grey, since hottie Charlie Hunnam backed  out of the role.
> Management CONFIRMS that these are only rumors.
> Alexander is just too busy folks.  Sorry"
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/64160346754/we-spoke-with-management-today-regarding-rumors


 
You just can't let me have a moment... A MOMENT... I just want a MOMENT...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Wendy's a little behind on her gossip, that rumor about Jamie Dornan's been out for a day. And the Alex part of the rumor needs to be staked.
> 
> 
> "*We spoke with management today regarding rumors that Alexander may be  taking the lead in 50 Shades of Grey, since hottie Charlie Hunnam backed  out of the role.
> Management CONFIRMS that these are only rumors.
> Alexander is just too busy folks.  Sorry&#8230;"*
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/64160346754/we-spoke-with-management-today-regarding-rumors


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

NY_Mami said:


> You just can't let me have a moment... A MOMENT... I just want a MOMENT...



Being serious, you've had a year plus of the Alex as CG rumors. And they were always just that, rumors. 
And so now the studio gets to scramble to find someone else for the 50 Shades fans to hate on.




FreeSpirit71 said:


>



I like the gif of The Dude. Very appropriate.


----------



## NY_Mami

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Being serious, you've had a year plus of the Alex as CG rumors. And they were always just that, rumors.
> And so now the studio gets to scramble to find someone else for the 50 Shades fans to hate on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the gif of The Dude. Very appropriate.


 I did for that year... and now you won't let me have another one with this casting change????....


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Wendy's a little behind on her gossip, that rumor about Jamie Dornan's been out for a day. And the Alex part of the rumor needs to be staked.
> 
> 
> "We spoke with management today regarding rumors that Alexander may be  taking the lead in 50 Shades of Grey, since hottie Charlie Hunnam backed  out of the role.
> Management CONFIRMS that these are only rumors.
> Alexander is just too busy folks.  Sorry&#8230;"
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/64160346754/we-spoke-with-management-today-regarding-rumors




Thanks for the info. Big sigh of relief. 
Now, I just wait for info about the casting and then I will be all calm about it. 
Media here in Sweden have also started to write about Alex as possible leadactor
in the film. 

I have to post a pic of Alex as a consolation.


----------



## cate1949

what a nice pic of Alex - thanks for posting it Red Topsy !

I refuse to believe he would even consider this role - and I am goin with the statement by his management.  Silly gossip and hype is all it is


----------



## a_sussan

Now a proud owner of a Hyundai i20 called "Hjalle"  so happy and I love him. Pics will come, promise.


----------



## RedTopsy

Congrats to the car, Sussan. 


Calvin Klein campaign Encounter Fresh.
Apparently there will be some kind of event launch oktober 25 and
there's also an App to download.

Link: http://www.1mobile.com/encounter-fresh-calvin-klein-1080626.html



Pics from the campaign:


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you, Topsy! And I love the photos from his add.


----------



## a_sussan

a_sussan said:


> Thank you, Topsy! And I love the photos from his add.



The car's real name is 'Hjalmar' but I will call him "Hjalle" so cute, grey and fast.


----------



## NY_Mami

Wendy Williams needs her :censor: beat... Talkin' about Alex has a receding hairline... She obviously hasn't seen Lebron's hairline yet... My Vanilla Abyss is just fine...


----------



## Ms Kiah

NY_Mami said:


> Wendy Williams needs her :censor: beat... Talkin' about Alex has a receding hairline... She obviously hasn't seen Lebron's hairline yet... My Vanilla Abyss is just fine...


 
He _is _just fine but his hairline has seen better days.  He's sexy no matter what.

Most of the Skarsgard boys have similar foreheads/hairlines.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is she the *only one* who doesn't know about his glorious fivehead? _Pfft. _This is what I've got for Wendy Williams.






and more appropriately for WW:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Full version of a cropped instagram fan pic we've seen before.
The girl is on tumblr too and posted the full sized pic there.
She was nice enough to let The Library know the photo was taken on August 24, 2013 in Stockholm after a party in a bar:





(Source:  * backtomebitch* tumblr)

http://backtomebitch.tumblr.com/post/64202376084

Nice interview where Dan Whitford talks about Cut Copy's "whirlwind bromance" with Alex:


> We just got off the phone with Cut Copy frontman Dan Whitford and amidst a far-reaching discussion about the making of their new album, Free Your Mind, the best night club they've ever been to, and what you say when Tiesto tries to collaborate with you, the Melbourne based singer-songwriter-musician told us about the serendipitous sequence of events which led to Alexander Skarsgard starring as a cult leader in their new "Free Your Mind" clip.
> 
> _Here's how Dan explains it: "Basically we did a show in Rio and Alex Skarsgard actually came down to the show and demanded to come backstage after. He wanted to see us because he wanted to tell us what a massive fan he was. He was telling us this story about how he was shooting a series called Generation Kill in the Kalahari Desert without a break for like four or five months and while he was there his one link back to home was listening to our second record "In Ghost Colours" on repeat. It just took him back to being in Stockholm and partying. The life he was missing out on was represented by that record. So he had this emotional attachment to that album and was a massive fan and he basically came backstage to tell us all this. We ended up hanging out and having this crazy night. The next day he introduced us to his family. He comes from a big family of actors, obviously his Dad's a massive actor, who were all there with him at the same time. We somehow became best buddies just from hanging out in this 24 hour period and said "if we're ever in the same place again let's hang out". We had such an awesome time.
> 
> So when we were thinking about making a video for this new record we thought we'd ask him and see if he would be interested in doing it. Like, no pressure, but if you were up for it that would be awesome. We sent him the song, he loved it and he said "I'm in, let's make this happen". It was a very organic thing. I guess like a lot of the stuff we've done it's via people we know or through friends. It was just amazing in this case because that friend happened to be this big shot Hollywood actor who people are quite fanatical about. He's got quite the set of abs on him. It's funny, towards the end of the day when all the staff were packing up, the ones that were left was this group of like six or seven different make up girls and hair stylists who found a reason to stick around. Everywhere he went he had this entourage of girls following him around just being like, "Skkkkaaaarrrrsssgggaarrrdd"".
> _
> Thanks for sharing, Dan.


(Source:* pedestrian.tv* via* pedestriandaily* twitter)

http://www.pedestrian.tv/features/m...whir/e5982c83-eeb8-4110-a94a-fdce0a80bb4c.htm

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/pedestriandaily/status/390687933306376192


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> Nice interview where Dan Whitford talks about Cut Copy's "whirlwind bromance" with Alex:



Thanks for the interview, fun to read the backstory to the video.  

LOL, at this from the story: 


> It's funny, towards the end of the day when all the staff were packing up, the ones that were left was this group of like six or seven different make up girls and hair stylists who found a reason to stick around. Everywhere he went he had this entourage of girls following him around.



I can just imagine this.













pbt1.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the interview, fun to read the backstory to the video.
> 
> LOL, at this from the story:
> 
> 
> I can just imagine this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbt1.tumblr


*
Thank you *Santress for interview, and thank you *Topsy* for great gifs so just right on the spot!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks for all the awesomeness ladies 

YAY for Sussan and her new smooth ride

Thought I would post this here for anyone who would like to support WWTW, it is for a balloon race that will happen in December during the South Pole Allied Challenge.


WALKING WITH THE WOUNDED VIRTUAL BALLOON RACE
1 - 15 DECEMBER - £3 PER BALLOON - SOME GREAT PRIZES TO BE WON - HELP SUPPORT WALKING WITH THE WOUNDED

By buying a balloon and supporting Walking With The Wounded you are providing the support &#8216;Our Wounded&#8217; need to provide a secure future for them and their families.

How does it work? Purchase and customise your balloon(s) for £3each via *http://www.rabr.co.uk/wwtw* 
The flight of the your balloon(s) is dependent on the real weather conditions experienced during the two weeks of the race when the balloons are 'released' from Amundsen&#8211;Scott South Pole Station.

Whoever has the balloon that flies the farthest will win and there are more great prizes for the runners up too. But there&#8217;s a twist &#8211; there are no real balloons! Our virtual balloon race will be 100% environmentally friendly.

1st Prize - 2 people to attend our Media press conference in January 2014 at the Mandarin Oriental in central London. Runner-Up prizes include 10 x £100 Helly Hansen Online Vouchers and 25 x Tickets to the official South Pole lecture at the Royal Geographical Society.

For full details and to start buying your own balloons go to: *http://www.rabr.co.uk/wwtw*

Enter your balloon by 11:00pm 30th November 2013 for your chance to win and help support Walking With The Wounded. T & Cs Apply.

WALKING WITH THE WOUNDED VIRTUAL BALLOON RACE 1 - 15 DECEMBER - £3 PER BALLOON - SOME GREAT PRIZES TO BE WON - HELP SUPPORT WALKING WITH THE WOUNDED By buying a balloon and supporting Walking With The Wounded you are providing the support &#8216;Our Wounded&#8217; need to provide a secure future for them and their families. 
How does it work? Purchase and customise your balloon(s) for £3each via *http://www.rabr.co.uk/wwtw *
The flight of the your balloon(s) is dependent on the real weather conditions experienced during the two weeks of the race when the balloons are 'released' from Amundsen&#8211;Scott South Pole Station. Whoever has the balloon that flies the farthest will win and there are more great prizes for the runners up too. But there&#8217;s a twist &#8211; there are no real balloons! Our virtual balloon race will be 100% environmentally friendly. 
1st Prize - 2 people to attend our Media press conference in January 2014 at the Mandarin Oriental in central London. 
Runner-Up prizes include 10 x £100 Helly Hansen Online Vouchers and 25 x Tickets to the official South Pole lecture at the Royal Geographical Society. 
For full details and to start buying your own balloons go to: *http://www.rabr.co.uk/wwtw* Enter your balloon by 11:00pm 30th November 2013 for your chance to win and help support Walking With The Wounded. T & Cs Apply.

*http://www.rabr.co.uk/wwtw*



Thanks hunnies, happy weekend to all


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Since it is a bit quiet newswise let me share this videos of Comedian Al Pitcher, who is originally from New Zealand but lives in Stockholm for a while now.

His observation of the Swedish every day life is as funny as true  
I hope, you don't get this wrong *@ a_sussan* ...........and*@scaredsquirrl:* he thinks giving a squirrel a blowjob is a funny thing.

Al Pitcher speaks Swenglish - mostly English with a few Swedish words in it. 
So, these are the vocabularies you might need to know:

SJ = Swedish Railroad
fem minuter = five minutes
tack / tack så mycket  = thanks / thank you very much
tackar = saying thanks to you, render thanks
Var så god = please or you're welcome as response to thank you, also there you are or help yourself
Fy fan = *******, bloody hell
Sverige = Sweden
Svenska = Swedish
Tja,Tjena = Hi, Hello etc..
Pengar, kronor = Swedish crowns...Money
Snus is a sort of tobacco
God Jul = merry christmas
puss = kiss


----------



## a_sussan

*Kayleigh*, thank you that was just hilarious, I laughed so hard that I almost cried. 
I just had to share it on my FB. Made my Friday so much better   

And here is a pic of 'Hjalle'


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Congrats to your new car, *Sussan*. 
I looks sportive but not too racy - I like it  .....and the color (anthracite?) is fab, it was worth it to wait for it.


----------



## VampFan

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Since it is a bit quiet newswise let me share this videos of Comedian Al Pitcher, who is originally from New Zealand but lives in Stockholm for a while now.
> 
> His observation of the Swedish every day life is as funny as true
> I hope, you don't get this wrong *@ a_sussan* ...........and*@scaredsquirrl:* he thinks giving a squirrel a blowjob is a funny thing.
> 
> Al Pitcher speaks Swenglish - mostly English with a few Swedish words in it.
> So, these are the vocabularies you might need to know:
> 
> SJ = Swedish Railroad
> fem minuter = five minutes
> tack / tack så mycket  = thanks / thank you very much
> tackar = saying thanks to you, render thanks
> Var så god = please or you're welcome as response to thank you, also there you are or help yourself
> Fy fan = *******, bloody hell
> Sverige = Sweden
> Svenska = Swedish
> Tja,Tjena = Hi, Hello etc..
> Pengar, kronor = Swedish crowns...Money
> Snus is a sort of tobacco
> God Jul = merry christmas
> puss = kiss




Thanks, Kayleigh



a_sussan said:


> *Kayleigh*, thank you that was just hilarious, I laughed so hard that I almost cried.
> I just had to share it on my FB. Made my Friday so much better
> 
> And here is a pic of 'Hjalle'




Congratulations! I really like the color. One of my favorite things is the smell of a new car. Weird, I know. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of your new baby.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks girls, there is some special with that "new car smell"  and color is graphite, good color because you don't see all the dirt


----------



## RedTopsy

LOL, at the video above.   
Had to share it with some friends here at home, always nice with a good laugh. 
Thanks Kayleigh.

Sussan, your car looks really fine. 

BTW, I just saw Alex younger brother Valter on TV here tonight, in a talkshow (the biggest one in Sweden). He looks (and behaves) different from the photos I´ve seen of him and he had a haircut.  
I thought that he was shy but he seems to talk a lot.  
Looks much like his brother Bill, but blond and also green eyes. 
Very nice change of style, but he is very young though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> *Kayleigh*, thank you that was just hilarious, I laughed so hard that I almost cried.
> I just had to share it on my FB. Made my Friday so much better
> 
> *And here is a pic of 'Hjalle'*



I like it!  



RedTopsy said:


> LOL, at the video above.
> Had to share it with some friends here at home, always nice with a good laugh.
> Thanks Kayleigh.
> 
> Sussan, your car looks really fine.
> 
> BTW, I just saw Alex younger brother Valter on TV here tonight, in a talkshow (the biggest one in Sweden). He looks (and behaves) different from the photos I´ve seen of him and *he had a haircut.  *
> I thought that he was shy but he seems to talk a lot.
> Looks much like his brother Bill, but blond and also green eyes.
> Very nice change of style, but he is very young though.



Did he just get a trim, or did he get a lot of hair cut off? For whatever reason I don't really like the long-haired look on him, I'm thinking my brain has decided that Skarsgard males should have short hair!  


And does this mean that Alex is actually in S. Africa and ready to film?

"Emotional scenes today by @*taylorswift13* @*TheJeffBridges* @*brentonthwaites*! Great having the whole Giver family together.  @*thegivermovie*"


https://twitter.com/nssilver


----------



## so confusing

a_sussan said:


> *Kayleigh*, thank you that was just hilarious, I laughed so hard that I almost cried.
> I just had to share it on my FB. Made my Friday so much better
> 
> And here is a pic of 'Hjalle'



Very cute! It must be a blast to drive.


----------



## a_sussan

so confusing said:


> Very cute! It must be a blast to drive.



It sure is, I don't want to work, just rid my car. 

Here is Valter from todays (Skavlan) a talkshow. He sure does have a resemblance to Bill.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> It sure is, I don't want to work, just rid my car.
> 
> Here is Valter from todays (Skavlan) a talkshow. He sure does have a resemblance to Bill.



He got it whacked off! It looks better, you can see his face now. And yes, with the hair cut he does resemble Bill a great deal.

They all have that amazing fivehead, though.


----------



## cate1949

sussan - very nice car - like the graphite color

Valter looks good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Squirrel...time to do housekeeping.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^lord those mailboxes are tiny! Or I am messy.  No comment.

A_sussan, enjoy the new car smell, it only lasts for a bit but is glorious.

Thanks for the info on The Giver - you'd think with Swifty in it we'd get more coverage!


----------



## a_sussan

*Squirrel *, sorry but this pic keep poking my head, a bit fun I think!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^lord those mailboxes are tiny! *Or I am messy*.  No comment.
> 
> A_sussan, enjoy the new car smell, it only lasts for a bit but is glorious.
> 
> Thanks for the info on The Giver - you'd think with *Swifty in it we'd get more coverage!*



You're just hoarding for the winter!  

I'm impressed that we didn't know that TS was there until she was done shooting her scenes. 

Though I'm hoping that we get some sightings of Alex while he's there, he might be able to wander around and not get papped or have too many photos.


----------



## a_sussan

Or maybe he's still in Stockholm and in his Ninja mode? Strange that we don't have any new pic or info at all, is he staying indoors or what?


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Or maybe he's still in Stockholm and in his Ninja mode? Strange that we don't have any new pic or info at all, is he staying indoors or what?




Maybe he is busy reading what we write about him here att Purseforum. 
(I really hope not).








]


pbt1.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

It seems there is very little news on Alex right now.  Maybe it´s the calm before the storm...
Anyway, there is always pics of Alex. 

Happy Sunday to you all!








fabulousvikinglovers.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> Maybe he is busy reading what we write about him here att Purseforum.
> (I really hope not).



I really hopes that he don't read here  

Thanks *Topsy* for pics, really nice Sunday to all.


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> I really hopes that he don't read here
> 
> Thanks *Topsy* for pics, really nice Sunday to all.




Oh he knows, he doesn't need to read, the amount of estrogen that we put out there, it's like smoke signals


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Oh he knows, he doesn't need to read, the amount of estrogen that we put out there, it's like smoke signals



:lolots:  oh, didn't think of that, but it probably true!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

a_sussan said:


> *Squirrel *, sorry but this pic keep poking my head, a bit fun I think!


Spread eagle and stuffing my face...looks about right!

Skars probably learned long ago to not read the threads on him...particularly back in the days when we would rag on him endlessly for going to Joan's every day and wearing the same two t-shirts....


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> *Spread eagle and stuffing my face*...looks about right!
> 
> Skars probably learned long ago to not read the threads on him...particularly back in the days when we would rag on him endlessly for going to Joan's every day and wearing the same two t-shirts....




I am so glad you didn't add 'with nuts' to the end of that.....The immature teen in me would have giggled with delight!

By the way are you ready for Halloween Squirrel?


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> I am so glad you didn't add 'with nuts' to the end of that.....The immature teen in me would have giggled with delight!
> 
> By the way are you ready for Halloween Squirrel?




Naww, what a cute outfit you found for halloween :giggles:


----------



## Ms Kiah

Do the people in Cape Town not have cell phone cameras and instagram/twitter accounts. I'm thoroughly disappointed in humanity right now. 

Throwback from Santress. I just love his expression.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> *Do the people in Cape Town not have cell phone cameras and instagram/twitter accounts.* I'm thoroughly disappointed in humanity right now.
> 
> Throwback from Santress. I just love his expression.



As sucky as it is for us to not get our daily recommended dose of new Skars pics, it must be refreshing for him to walk around somewhere and not get tweeted about and fan photo-ed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Once they start the Walking With the Wounded trek, I'm sure we'll get loads of pictures.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Once they start the Walking With the Wounded trek, I'm sure we'll get loads of pictures.




And they'll be official pics too, not badly lit creeper pics. Plus the eventual documentary. And isn't there supposed to be a live cam?


----------



## a_sussan

Apparently Alex is in SA now filming, there are some photos on JJ


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^wow, his hair is really dark.  Guess that's the character but it seems strange to see him not blond.


----------



## a_sussan

I know, first I didn't think it was him, but then I saw some other photos and it's him alright!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, a_sussan!

Here is the October 20, 2013 Capetown set from *Jared*. Some of them are pretty fuzzy but yeah, his hair does look darker:

















(Source: * Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * Just Jared*)


----------



## Idun

He looks like Sam.


----------



## RedTopsy

He looks different, but interesting (from what I can see of the blurry pics)
I´m looking forward to see more pics. 
I guess the gossip will start now.....


----------



## BagBerry13

This proves to me that Swifty is calling the paps. When even Charlize can stay in SA without getting pap'd (she's clearly the bigger star) and her stay was only documented the last few days before departing through fan pics then she's definitely calling the paps.
Do you smell that? I think, yes of course, I think this smells like desperation.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I just realized those are from two different time periods (or days) given their clothes are different.  I'm slow today.  Bag, not surprised, she manages to get full coverage every where she goes


----------



## cate1949

LOL he barely seems to be aware of Taylor Swift.

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged:














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd...I'll be waiting for her next african beats-inspired "somebody done somebody wrong song" in which she alludes to a tete a tete' with a "mystery" Scandanavian heartbreaker.

Not that I think Alex would go there....like ever.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress, for better quality pics. 

Free, bahaww, can't wait for that song


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thank you Taylor Swift for setting up these photo ops to generate buzz for yourself. It is so transparent but since the peeps in Cape Town were slacking I'm glad you stepped up to the plate. Even though that means there will be bogus "dating" stories for the rest of the week.

I think I might like the darker hair a little? I wonder if it will be styled the same way or if it's going to be swept back.


----------



## Santress

^yw, a_sussan.

lol@ Free. Alex does looks more interested in texting than Taylor but I guess we'll know if a song comes  out.

From twitter today...*Cut Copy's* "Free Your Mind" director, Christopher Hill, talks about making the video and working with Alex:

*Video Chats: Christopher Hill on "Free Your Mind" by Cut Copy*





"Free Your Mind" by Cut Copy is the story of a huge, charismatic cult leader, played by Alexander Skarsgård of HBO&#8217;s True Blood, who is loved by all but one man on the compound. Director Christopher Hill worked closely with the band on the concept for the video, which also ties into the over all marketing plan for the album. We talked to Christopher about the video, casting Alexander in the lead role, and the influences on the styling of the members of the cult.

*Doug Klinger/IMVDb:* Were you given complete freedom when coming up with the concept for this video?

*Christopher Hill:* Yes. I&#8217;ve worked with the Cut Copy guys a few times previously and know them quite well so they had total confidence in running with whatever I wanted to do. That said, we had a number of meetings over coffee, lunch, dinner, drinks, picnics etc to discuss various ideas, not only to do with the video, but the marketing campaign of the album as a whole. The idea of the new age cult seemed to make the most sense in regard to the themes of the album. Any restrictions on freedom were the usual budget and time. For example, Alexander could only fit in one day shooting between feature film commitments.

*Doug:* What were you looking for in the main character and how did Alexander get involved?

*Christopher:* As a cult leader, the main character needed to have a natural onscreen presence and charisma. It needed to be someone that people would naturally gravitate towards. When first talking to the band they had mentioned becoming good friends with Alexander the previous year whilst on tour and we joked about how great it would be to have him involved. As I finalized the concept for the video and seeing Alexander in a few recent films I started to think that he would actually be perfect for the role. After some initial hesitation from the band I convinced them that it was a matter of a simple email that he would either say yes or no to. It was a long shot but he emailed back straight away expressing interest and after reading my treatment / hearing the song. He was completely enthusiastic.

*Doug:* Do you think having a recognizable actor in that role adds to the power and importance to the character in the video?

*Christopher:* Definitely it does, because people have a familiarity and attachment to him already. The character has gravity because of his expertise as an actor, but this is multiplied by the fascination people have with Alexander himself. Actually, Alexander already has somewhat of a personal cult following so on one level the video&#8217;s concept is actually playing off that fact. Interestingly, Dan from the band told me that a friend of ours watched the video 4 times without knowing who Alexander Skarsgard was. He was fascinated by the &#8216;unknown actor&#8217;s amazing performance&#8217;.

*Doug:* Was there something in specific you were looking for in the other characters in the video?

*Christopher:* Yes, I wanted a variety of different people that had a unique look that might fit into the world of the cult. Innocence and loss of innocence were two things I generally looked for during casting. The three featured roles of assistant, love interest, and antagonist had to play off Alexander&#8217;s role in an almost contrasting way. The love interest had to be a mix of innocent and seductive. Seductive innocence? The Antagonist had to have inner tranquility and strength. He had to be the opposite of Alexander, but look like someone that could stand up to him. Alexander&#8217;s assistant would basically be like his mother and best friend as she would theoretically spend the most time with him. I wanted her to be older and more frail which was the obvious opposite of Alexander, but she needed a certain flare that would match Alexander in personality. I love the idea of these two just hanging out on a day to day basis and I can imagine a whole script based on their relationship.

*Doug:* Was the style and look inspired by anything? Like the blue jumpsuits and elements like that?

*Christopher:* The overall look has a new age religious farmhouse vibe. Like a garden of eden or religious ranch. I imagined that the cult had money and had purchased a family estate as is and then tailored everything to their own needs in a makeshift way. Researching a lot of new age meditation technology I came across these strobing glasses which assist in meditation&#8230; so the production designer took that idea and designed the virtual meditation head sets we see in the video.

After looking at a lot of cults, one of the references I liked in terms of aesthetics was Heaven's Gate, who wore purple robes and were all found wearing matching Nike sports shoes after their mass suicide. I like the idea of a cult being sponsored in contemporary society. The idea of the blue jumpsuits comes from various references. At the time I was revisiting some early Cronenberg, in particular Rabid which features a cosmetic surgery hospice and The Brood in which a woman gives birth to her repressed emotions in the form of a bunch of small violent children who at one point are wearing matching jumpsuits. Also a picture I found of an Australian cult called The Family where all the children are wearing matching blue jumpsuits. What I like is that jumpsuits are comfortable and practical - it's like disciples in training for enlightenment. Blue is also meant to be a calming color.

(Source:  *IMVDb.com* via *imvdb* twitter)

http://imvdb.com/blog/2013/10/video-chats-christopher-hill-on-free-your-mind-by-cut-copy

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/imvdb/status/392377817364955136


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Random thoughts on the new pics:

We definitely need better quality photos of it, but I like the new haircut/color.

Sadly, there will be 'Taylor and Alex are dating' rumors because they were actually in the same area together. Never mind that he doesn't look interested in her at all. Which will indeed probably inspire some sort of SAfrican/Abba inspired song about some man who ignores her and texts, or plays Angry Birds, instead.

Is that Jeff Bridges in the polo shirt and all clean shaven?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep, that's Jeff Bridges. I adore him.


----------



## NY_Mami

Taylor Swift besta stay away from my boo... I don't want to hear no songs about how he did her wrong...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Any Taylor Swift songs that came out of this supposed coupling from hell would only be about how he did her_ right_ 

Anyhow, it's all much ado about nothing because her BF was in the film and apparently in SA with her.


----------



## Idun

The thread on JJ is scary.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^and I'm sure Michael K will help us with the lyrics on that Viking-dong power ballad, as he would call it.

Good eye re Jeff Bridges, guess all the men got signed up for bad hair in the dystopian society.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^yw, a_sussan.
> 
> lol@ Free. Alex does looks more interested in texting than Taylor but I guess we'll know if a song comes  out.
> 
> From twitter today...*Cut Copy's* "Free Your Mind" director, Christopher Hill, talks about making the video and working with Alex:
> 
> *Video Chats: Christopher Hill on "Free Your Mind" by Cut Copy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Free Your Mind" by Cut Copy is the story of a huge, charismatic cult leader, played by Alexander Skarsgård of HBOs True Blood, who is loved by all but one man on the compound. Director Christopher Hill worked closely with the band on the concept for the video, which also ties into the over all marketing plan for the album. We talked to Christopher about the video, casting Alexander in the lead role, and the influences on the styling of the members of the cult.
> 
> *Doug Klinger/IMVDb:* Were you given complete freedom when coming up with the concept for this video?
> 
> *Christopher Hill:* Yes. Ive worked with the Cut Copy guys a few times previously and know them quite well so they had total confidence in running with whatever I wanted to do. That said, we had a number of meetings over coffee, lunch, dinner, drinks, picnics etc to discuss various ideas, not only to do with the video, but the marketing campaign of the album as a whole. The idea of the new age cult seemed to make the most sense in regard to the themes of the album. Any restrictions on freedom were the usual budget and time. For example, Alexander could only fit in one day shooting between feature film commitments.
> 
> *Doug:* What were you looking for in the main character and how did Alexander get involved?
> 
> *Christopher:* As a cult leader, the main character needed to have a natural onscreen presence and charisma. It needed to be someone that people would naturally gravitate towards. When first talking to the band they had mentioned becoming good friends with Alexander the previous year whilst on tour and we joked about how great it would be to have him involved. As I finalized the concept for the video and seeing Alexander in a few recent films I started to think that he would actually be perfect for the role. After some initial hesitation from the band I convinced them that it was a matter of a simple email that he would either say yes or no to. It was a long shot but he emailed back straight away expressing interest and after reading my treatment / hearing the song. He was completely enthusiastic.
> 
> *Doug:* Do you think having a recognizable actor in that role adds to the power and importance to the character in the video?
> 
> *Christopher:* Definitely it does, because people have a familiarity and attachment to him already.* The character has gravity because of his expertise as an actor, but this is multiplied by the fascination people have with Alexander himself. Actually, Alexander already has somewhat of a personal cult following so on one level the videos concept is actually playing off that fact. Interestingly, Dan from the band told me that a friend of ours watched the video 4 times without knowing who Alexander Skarsgard was. He was fascinated by the unknown actors amazing performance.*
> 
> *Doug:* Was there something in specific you were looking for in the other characters in the video?
> 
> *Christopher:* Yes, I wanted a variety of different people that had a unique look that might fit into the world of the cult. Innocence and loss of innocence were two things I generally looked for during casting. The three featured roles of assistant, love interest, and antagonist had to play off Alexanders role in an almost contrasting way. The love interest had to be a mix of innocent and seductive. Seductive innocence? The Antagonist had to have inner tranquility and strength. He had to be the opposite of Alexander, but look like someone that could stand up to him. *Alexanders assistant would basically be like his mother and best friend as she would theoretically spend the most time with him. I wanted her to be older and more frail which was the obvious opposite of Alexander, but she needed a certain flare that would match Alexander in personality. I love the idea of these two just hanging out on a day to day basis and I can imagine a whole script based on their relationship.*
> 
> *Doug:* Was the style and look inspired by anything? Like the blue jumpsuits and elements like that?
> 
> *Christopher:* The overall look has a new age religious farmhouse vibe. Like a garden of eden or religious ranch. I imagined that the cult had money and had purchased a family estate as is and then tailored everything to their own needs in a makeshift way. Researching a lot of new age meditation technology I came across these strobing glasses which assist in meditation so the production designer took that idea and designed the virtual meditation head sets we see in the video.
> 
> After looking at a lot of cults, one of the references I liked in terms of aesthetics was Heaven's Gate, who wore purple robes and were all found wearing matching Nike sports shoes after their mass suicide. I like the idea of a cult being sponsored in contemporary society. The idea of the blue jumpsuits comes from various references. At the time I was revisiting some early Cronenberg, in particular Rabid which features a cosmetic surgery hospice and The Brood in which a woman gives birth to her repressed emotions in the form of a bunch of small violent children who at one point are wearing matching jumpsuits. Also a picture I found of an Australian cult called The Family where all the children are wearing matching blue jumpsuits. What I like is that jumpsuits are comfortable and practical - it's like disciples in training for enlightenment. Blue is also meant to be a calming color.
> 
> (Source:  *IMVDb.com* via *imvdb* twitter)
> 
> http://imvdb.com/blog/2013/10/video-chats-christopher-hill-on-free-your-mind-by-cut-copy
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/imvdb/status/392377817364955136



I don't know where he got the idea that Alex has something of a personal cult following.  

I love that older woman/assistant.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Yep, that's Jeff Bridges. I adore him.*



He looks so much younger I almost didn't recognize him, but then he seemed so familiar.

One of the regulars on another blog that I frequent, he lives in Montana and has met Jeff and his wife and says that Jeff is a very cool guy. The blogger posted a pic last year of his daughter and her friend with Jeff, the friend is wearing a The Dude Abides t-shirt. Apparently Jeff thought that was very funny.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not even going to have a peek inside that post at Double-J's. Any Alex thread that has 100+ comments in that little time is probably going a little nutty. 

Viking Dong power ballad. Hmmm.... new music craze Squirrel?


----------



## Johanna81

Idun said:


> The thread on JJ is scary.



Very.


----------



## CharlieTruth

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Random thoughts on the new pics:
> 
> We definitely need better quality photos of it, but I like the new haircut/color.
> 
> Sadly, there will be 'Taylor and Alex are dating' rumors because they were actually in the same area together. Never mind that he doesn't look interested in her at all. Which will indeed probably inspire some sort of SAfrican/Abba inspired song about some man who ignores her and texts, or plays Angry Birds, instead.
> ?/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, Buckeye, for your voice of reason. Twitter has been going crazy with this ridiculous story and it has stressed me out! I agree that he doesn't seem to be paying her any attention, but the Swifties are in seventh heaven, which is understandable.


----------



## cate1949

I sometimes love to read the JJ comment threads - it is like an anthropological study - LOL - a thousand years from now the archaeologists will read them to understand our society.  It is as if there are people who need celebrities to be a certain kind of person and facts do not interfere with that.  A total myth is created about the person.  Kind of warped in a way with some of these folks and JJ sure attracts them.

Poor AS though - he shall go down to Antarctica with no hair supplies and that brown hair will be growing out - he'll be two toned!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> I sometimes love to read the JJ comment threads - it is like an anthropological study - LOL - a* thousand years from now the archaeologists will read them to understand our society*.  It is as if there are people who need celebrities to be a certain kind of person and facts do not interfere with that.  A total myth is created about the person.  Kind of warped in a way with some of these folks and JJ sure attracts them.
> 
> Poor AS though - he shall go down to Antarctica with no hair supplies and that brown hair will be growing out - he'll be two toned!



I really hope not. 

I think he'll be more worried about his stamina and survival than hair colour.

Note: No-one here is taking the Taylor Swift photos seriously. Some people need to understand sarcasm and humour a little better  . (_not _a response to your post Cate btw)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> I sometimes love to read the JJ comment threads - it is like an anthropological study -* LOL - a thousand years from now the archaeologists will read them to understand our society.* It is as if there are people who need celebrities to be a certain kind of person and facts do not interfere with that. A total myth is created about the person. Kind of warped in a way with some of these folks and JJ sure attracts them.
> 
> Poor AS though - he shall go down to Antarctica with no hair supplies and that brown hair will be growing out - he'll be two toned!



Agh!  I'd hope that they'll realize that on a JJ thread like that 95 percent of the comments are trolls, and about 95 percent of those troll comments are probably the same person posting under different names.

I think the comments sections of most newspapers are worse, sadly so. 

As for his hair on the trek, wouldn't be surprised if he dyes it back to something more 'natural' looking after filming. Or perhaps he'll shave it off and wear S1's wig on the trek. Or the wig from Free Your Mind.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I really hope not.
> 
> I think he'll be more worried about his stamina and survival than hair colour.
> 
> Note: *No-one here is taking the Taylor Swift photos seriously.* Some people need to understand sarcasm and humour a little better. (_not _a response to your post Cate btw)



I am! Obviously the one pic in which they're standing practically next to each other must mean they're secretly engaged! Or perhaps because he seems most animated when looking at Jeff Bridges they're secretly engaged.  #snark


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People are floating this on Tumblr as the first trailer for *Hidden*. *It's NOT.*

It's a completely different production made over 2 days  by a team from Poland, Finland and Russian. (if anyone bothered to read about it) http://www.hidden-film.com/info.html  Also, you can write to the site and ask them to send the film to you


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

^^ goes to delete it off my tumblr. lol I thought there was something funny about the clip. 

When are we going to get any news on Hidden??

Daily Fail are making it out Alex and Taylor had dinner with just the 2 of them. I find it creepy that she is looking directly in to the camera in the pics. 


I have the best news...Im off to Europe in 4 weeks!!!!! We got an AMAZING deal to go on the Queen Elizabeth. Normally the room would be $5000 There was a sale for $1500 and we got an extra discount as a family friend work in the airline biz and we were able to get it at $850

We are going around the mediterranean for 12 days and a week in London. The cruise is really posh you cant wear jeans/shots after 6pm and at dinner it cocktail attire and there will be 3 balls on the ship as well. So Im going to have to do some serious shopping back in Sydney. 

I also need to buy some boat shoes. 

Im so excited that I don't even mind spending 24 hrs on a plane.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Consider the source of that clip, Syd.  That's why I checked it out. 

And...lucky you!!!! Sounds fantastic! Of course Imelda..I mean Syd - new shoes are in order.


----------



## Zola24

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> ^^ goes to delete it off my tumblr. lol I thought there was something funny about the clip.
> 
> When are we going to get any news on Hidden??
> 
> Daily Fail are making it out Alex and Taylor had dinner with just the 2 of them. I find it creepy that she is looking directly in to the camera in the pics.
> 
> *I have the best news*...Im off to Europe in 4 weeks!!!!! We got an AMAZING deal to go on the Queen Elizabeth. Normally the room would be $5000 There was a sale for $1500 and we got an extra discount as a family friend work in the airline biz and we were able to get it at $850
> 
> We are going around the mediterranean for 12 days and a week in London. The cruise is really posh you cant wear jeans/shots after 6pm and at dinner it cocktail attire and there will be 3 balls on the ship as well. So Im going to have to do some serious shopping back in Sydney.
> 
> I also need to buy some boat shoes.
> 
> Im so excited that I don't even mind spending 24 hrs on a plane.



Oh Sydneygirl I am so pleased for you  I am sure you will have a great time  and as Free said, of course you will need new shoes Imelda


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Syd, how fun!  Balls! And not the kind we usually discuss here!  You will have a lot of outfits required (or tell your parents that!)

I wonder if Alex dragged any of the posse down with him.  They've been mysteriously absent from the pics as of late.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't know where he got the idea that Alex has something of a personal cult following.    .



I have NO idea where he got that from  

One thing that I have been thinking about the walking in South Pole, how do they stay "clean" it's not like you can take a shower on that expedition. 

Then I think his hair isn't permanently colored, more like a semi-permanent color. 

I mean for TB, or maybe "Eric" changes hair color when he got burned on that mountain :lolots:


----------



## a_sussan

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> I have the best news...Im off to Europe in 4 weeks!!!!! We got an AMAZING deal to go on the Queen Elizabeth. Normally the room would be $5000 There was a sale for $1500 and we got an extra discount as a family friend work in the airline biz and we were able to get it at $850
> 
> We are going around the mediterranean for 12 days and a week in London. The cruise is really posh you cant wear jeans/shots after 6pm and at dinner it cocktail attire and there will be 3 balls on the ship as well. So Im going to have to do some serious shopping back in Sydney.
> 
> I also need to buy some boat shoes.
> 
> Im so excited that I don't even mind spending 24 hrs on a plane.




OH, wow, that sounds likes a great trip, do envy you and I really hope that you have the greatest of time on this trip. 

And of course, shoes, *sigh* poor you..    love shoes. 

*Sydney*, I really hope that you have an awesome time on that cruise!


----------



## cate1949

wow-the cruise sounds like the trip of a lifetime - do not even need to wish you fun - it is guaranteed!
I think I am jealous!

Yeah I definitely do not think they have showers - LOL - since they have to melt snow just to get drinking water.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Quick shout out to Global Community, and any other of our Australian peeps near fire zones.

Today is the most dangerous days for fires in Sydney/Blue Mountains. They are worried two fires will join up, meaning the fire front will be 300km's long.  I think my in-laws are going to leave this morning. It's too dangerous. All the schools have been closed and hospitals have been emptied in preparation.

This will be as bad as it gets: Blue Mountains fire crews prepare for the worst

*Re*: the South Pole trip. I think Alex's guide Inge DID say that hygiene is very important to him and the members of the team.  I vaguely remember him saying how they wash down.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> ^^ goes to delete it off my tumblr. lol I thought there was something funny about the clip.
> 
> When are we going to get any news on Hidden??
> 
> Daily Fail are making it out Alex and Taylor had dinner with just the 2 of them. I find it creepy that she is looking directly in to the camera in the pics.
> 
> 
> I have the best news...*Im off to Europe in 4 weeks!!!!!* We got an AMAZING deal to go on the Queen Elizabeth. Normally the room would be $5000 There was a sale for $1500 and we got an extra discount as a family friend work in the airline biz and we were able to get it at $850
> 
> We are going around the mediterranean for 12 days and a week in London. The cruise is really posh you cant wear jeans/shots after 6pm and at dinner it cocktail attire and there will be *3 balls on the ship* as well. So Im going to have to do some serious shopping back in Sydney.
> 
> *I also need to buy some boat shoes.
> *
> Im so excited that I don't even mind spending 24 hrs on a plane.



Oh, that sounds like so much fun. Of course you need new shoes and clothes!   And don't forget extra bags for all the necssary shopping you'll be doing while in Europe.

Balls? Now I have AC/DC's Big Balls going through my head.



a_sussan said:


> ]I have NO idea where he got that from [/B]
> 
> One thing that I have been thinking about the walking in South Pole,* how do they stay "clean" it's not like you can take a shower on that expedition.
> *
> Then I think his hair isn't permanently colored, more like a semi-permanent color.
> 
> I mean for TB, or maybe "Eric" changes hair color when he got burned on that mountain :lolots:



I've been wondering about that myself. I wouldn't be surprised  if it's something along the lines of what was described in Generation Kill, where they dug trenches and used baby wipes. Though baby wipes might be even more weight than they want to deal with, so perhaps they'll bring along washclothes and used the melted ice for that as well. And will they be able to clean at least their undergarments? Maybe Calvin Klein can give everyone a giant spray bottle of Encounter and they can just cover the 'ripeness'.

They really need a Q&A session for this, so we can ask these important questions.


----------



## a_sussan

Holding thumbs that fires doea stop soon.


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry, what I meant is the fires in Australia, read that the fire is out of control in some places and that the air in Sydney is full of smoke.


----------



## JustDreamN

Just finished reading "the Giver". I understand the reasoning behind darker hair Alex. Don't want to give away the book.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress and info everyone.  
It will be so interesting to see this film, the Giver. I´ve heard a lot about the book but have not
read it, not yet, maybe I will.
Also looking forward to Hidden, that is a mysterious film. 
There is almost no info about the film.  

I did something stupid, I tried to read the Alex thread on the JJ site.
I will not do that again. It´s all kinds of crazy there  :weird:  
(I learn, you were right)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Why is there no video of this?

*An interesting video for the track starring Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood, how did that come about?*
We met Alexander when we were on tour with our last record and he came and introduced himself after the gig.

 *He's a groupie then?*
Possibly  the best groupie you can possibly have then! When we were performing,  he was in the centre front row. *This huge tall beautiful Swedish man,  slam dancing at the front.* It was quite hard to concentrate. So we ended  up staying in contact and when it came to making the video the director  said we should ask Alexander. And he agreed and was great, very  committed to his work and it was great to work with him...

http://www.snapcacklepop.net/2013/10/snapcacklepop-interview-cut-copy.html


----------



## CharlieTruth

Hello Pursies!

I am here to say that I owe you all a Big Apology.   

  You were absolutely correct that there was nothing going on romantically with Alexander and Ellen Page.  They are just good friends, as you all emphatically stated over that wonderful weekend.  Sometimes my stubbornness gets the best of me.  

On the other hand, I was correct in my sense that there was something happening, and Ellen was indeed a large part of it.  My belief led me to reach out to several people who I thought might have knowledge of what was going on.  While reviewing my thoughts with them, of course I shared my interactions with you as well, which as we all know by now is not a big secret.  One of them, actually the most prominent, decided to take pity on me.  

They laid it out for me in complete detail, including Ellen&#8217;s &#8220;supposed&#8221; pregnancy being part of the cover.  (You may recall that in all of my &#8220;reveals&#8221; I never focused on pregnancy because I knew there wasn&#8217;t one.)

When August 21st came around, I started to watch things very carefully because I knew something was going to happen.  I continued to watch and actually gave my informer a blow by blow of things as they were occurring, thereby creating the famous &#8220;notes&#8221; on my computer.  Recently, after complaining to this person ad nauseam   about the lack of a reveal in order for me to prove that I was correct  :shame:, they decided to give me the last piece of information.  I sat on it for a while, in complete disbelief. However, I&#8217;m now ready to discuss.   In order to complete my apology, I&#8217;m here to give you the big news, which may make many of you happy.  The person that is married to Alexander is 

  Brit Marling &#8211; yes, many of you were correct in your shipping of this relationship.  I should have known he would never have posed for a photograph with the person he was dating.  I was an idiot, idiot, idiot. 

He married Brit Marling in Portugal on August 25th.  

Ellen, being the great friend she is to both of them, provided the cover to allow them to plan their wedding in secrecy.  As you all know, Alexander and Brit were in Europe most of the summer.  

It is all clear to me.  I'm actually starting to dig Alexander and Brit as a couple.  Wonders never cease.
Let&#8217;s discuss while I eat crow for dinner.  








Yes, I'm aware I need to change my avatar.


----------



## VampFan

Jamie Dornan is the new Christian Grey.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Jamie Dornan is the new Christian Grey.



And let's all have a drink for Jamie... (better him than Alex but dude..............really?)







And this is what we can all do now:






Edit:  Some reports (ie MovieWeb) of Jamie's casting are actually using the phrase; "Jamie beat out contenders such as Alexander Skarsgard and..i_nsert other actors names.._

*No-one got BEAT if  they saw the script and said F**K NO!  or I'm sorry I'm washing my hair.   *


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And let's all have a drink for Jamie... (better him than Alex but dude..............really?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what we can all do now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Some reports (ie MovieWeb) of Jamie's casting are actually using the phrase; "*Jamie beat out contenders such as Alexander Skarsgard and..insert other actors names..
> 
> No-one got BEAT if  they saw the script and said F**K NO!  or I'm sorry I'm washing my hair.   *


*

*How can you beat someone who was never in the running to begin with? And probably more than happy that he wasn't?

Washing my hair, cleaning the Fukishima reactor, getting a root canal without anesthesia, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Exactly.

Note. As BC has discovered,it looks like SkarsgardNews has shut up shop. Whether temporarily or permanently is anyone's guess.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

You know, good for Jamie.  His career may actually benefit from some visibility, he's too new to have this 'ruin' him yet, if he does a good job with it (or passable, if the script doctor can save it). I kind of like this.  Age/looks-wise he fits the character better.  I was getting tired of the speculation messing up ALL of my gossip threads, so moving right along....all the Bomer-shippers are crying again.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I wonder why? Matt stated repeatedly he wasn't interested. Chin up White Collar fans.

I've never heard of this Jamie guy. The movies might be crap but it certainly is putting him on the map. Haha, I'm being so nice and generous because Alex's name will not be mentioned anymore.

I would like some more dark haired Alex pics to start my weekend off right.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I wonder why? Matt stated repeatedly he wasn't interested. Chin up White Collar fans.
> 
> I've never heard of this Jamie guy. The movies might be crap but it certainly is putting him on the map. Haha, I'm being so nice and generous because Alex's name will not be mentioned anymore.
> 
> *I would like some more dark haired Alex pics to start my weekend off right.*



Definitely need better pics of what he looks like for the role. Looks like they dyed the eyebrows as well.

@ss:  "...how long do  we think it took someone to make that out of sand?  Dang, people have  commitment."

Has anyone made a sand sculpture of Alex? Because if not, someone should.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Ms Kiah said:


> I wonder why? Matt stated repeatedly he wasn't interested. Chin up White Collar fans.
> 
> I've never heard of this Jamie guy. The movies might be crap but it certainly is putting him on the map. Haha, I'm being so nice and generous because Alex's name will not be mentioned anymore.
> 
> I would like some more dark haired Alex pics to start my weekend off right.




He was on Once upon a time. he died is season 1 and was a serial killer on another show called the fall i think. 

What happened to SNews??


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

.....it is this time of the year again:

*People's Choice Awards 2014 - Nominee Selection*​
The Top 5 in each category will become the official nominee for People's Choice Awards 2014. So, choose your favorite movies, TV and music!
If you don't see your favorite in each category, you can write in your own............like I did in 'best music video' ....."Free your mind" by Cut/copy......or 'best movie'......or 'best actor'.....

.....the funny thing is, you can vote over and over again


----------



## MooCowmoo

CharlieTruth said:


> Hello Pursies!
> 
> I am here to say that I owe you all a Big Apology.
> 
> You were absolutely correct that there was nothing going on romantically with Alexander and Ellen Page.  They are just good friends, as you all emphatically stated over that wonderful weekend.  Sometimes my stubbornness gets the best of me.
> 
> On the other hand, I was correct in my sense that there was something happening, and Ellen was indeed a large part of it.  My belief led me to reach out to several people who I thought might have knowledge of what was going on.  While reviewing my thoughts with them, of course I shared my interactions with you as well, which as we all know by now is not a big secret.  One of them, actually the most prominent, decided to take pity on me.
> 
> They laid it out for me in complete detail, including Ellens supposed pregnancy being part of the cover.  (You may recall that in all of my reveals I never focused on pregnancy because I knew there wasnt one.)
> 
> When August 21st came around, I started to watch things very carefully because I knew something was going to happen.  I continued to watch and actually gave my informer a blow by blow of things as they were occurring, thereby creating the famous notes on my computer.  Recently, after complaining to this person ad nauseam   about the lack of a reveal in order for me to prove that I was correct  :shame:, they decided to give me the last piece of information.  I sat on it for a while, in complete disbelief. However, Im now ready to discuss.   In order to complete my apology, Im here to give you the big news, which may make many of you happy.  The person that is married to Alexander is
> 
> Brit Marling  yes, many of you were correct in your shipping of this relationship.  I should have known he would never have posed for a photograph with the person he was dating.  I was an idiot, idiot, idiot.
> 
> He married Brit Marling in Portugal on August 25th.
> 
> Ellen, being the great friend she is to both of them, provided the cover to allow them to plan their wedding in secrecy.  As you all know, Alexander and Brit were in Europe most of the summer.
> 
> It is all clear to me.  I'm actually starting to dig Alexander and Brit as a couple.  Wonders never cease.
> Lets discuss while I eat crow for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware I need to change my avatar.




Charlie, you need to stop with these rumours, none of them are true and you know that....You also know that none of us here are going to get our panties in a bunch over what you claim as we already know the truth.....You really are reaching now and it is getting old.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

According to Deadline the producers did think about Alex for CG:

"While the production tried for _True Blood_&#8216;s Alexander  Skarsgard, this is probably a role best served with actors who have less  to lose by baring all and doing scenes that might cause more  experienced actors to turn Fifty Shades Of Red."

http://www.deadline.com/tag/fifty-shades-of-grey/

Though, I think it was Deadline that also had Alex being considered for The Crow, and that wasn't the case, that story was fed to them by people on the film who wanted to make sure Hiddleston wasn't getting the part.

So who knows if they really offered him the part.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I wonder if they meant after Charlie dropped out they really pursued him or was it before. His name has always been thrown out as a possibility even though I don't think he would ever do it. 

I would be thrilled if Alex was cast in a full on non-Vampire sexy role, just not 50 Shades.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think they kept throwing Alex and Matt Bomer's name in to give it more cred and raise the production. As Squirrel has said before..Alex at 37 is too old for the role. 

And I wouldn't mind seeing him in a hot movie either...just not that pile of poop.

Something like.."Body Heat" (William Hurt/Kathleen Turner)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think they kept throwing Alex and Matt Bomer's name in to give it more cred and raise the production. As Squirrel has said before..Alex at 37 is too old for the role.
> 
> And I wouldn't mind seeing him in a hot movie either...just not that pile of poop.
> 
> Something like.."Body Heat" (William Hurt/Kathleen Turner)



With all the remakes out there I'm surprised that they've haven't remade Body Heat. And I'm sure he'd have no objection to a role like William Hurt's. As long as it's not some variation of Eric, offers of which he's received in the past.


----------



## RedTopsy

Again. Big sigh of relief!  No CG for Alex.  

I also would like him to be in a hot, sexy role in a movie.
A romantic film since I´m a romantic girl.  I wish that would happen.  

But sadly I think I have to wait.

Alex said in interviews that he was tired of being cast, getting scripts for that kind of roles.
But you never know he might reconsider.
In my opinion, he could do one romantic film for a change, just for me...

Alex disagrees :


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Again. Big sigh of relief!  No CG for Alex.
> 
> I also would like him to be in a hot, sexy role in a movie.
> A romantic film since I´m a romantic girl.  I wish that would happen.
> 
> But sadly I think I have to wait.
> 
> Alex said in interviews that he was tired of being cast, getting scripts for that kind of roles.
> But you never know he might reconsider.
> In my opinion, he could do one romantic film for a change, just for me...
> 
> Alex disagrees :




I think his objection to rom-coms is to the Heigl/Hudson type of rom-coms. Which are frankly boring. I think if a Nora Ephron type rom-com: When Harry Met Sally, or Love Actually or even Romancing the Stone were offered he might consider. Or even a dark rom-com like The War of the Roses.
There seems to be a Kathleen Turner theme for me here.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I admit it. I knew about Alex marrying Brit. But along with the invitation I had to sign a non-disclosure agreement so I couldn't tell you guys (Robin Baum is a pain in the arse). I was not in Paris end of August but instead at Alex's wedding in Portugal (starts with P too).
It was beautiful. The groom wore a dark-blue Tom Ford suit (complete with a Hammarby badge) with a plaid purple dress shirt and red shoes. The bride wore a rosé-colored cream puff shaped wedding dress by Vivienne Westwood. She walked down the aisle to ABBA's _Lay All Your Love on Me_. It was so emotional. I couldn't help myself but running into first row giving it my best shot as a seagull.
I'm sorry guys I couldn't tell you earlier but I guess the jig is up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The question I want answered Bag is, did Stellan dance at the wedding, aka spandex clad and hip-popping a'la Mamma Mia?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The question I want answered Bag is, did Stellan dance at the wedding, aka spandex clad and hip-popping a'la Mamma Mia?



In fact Alex's best man (we all know who that was) wore that suit which gave the wedding picture a whole lot of bright colors.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I admit it. I knew about Alex marrying Brit. But along with the invitation I had to sign a non-disclosure agreement so I couldn't tell you guys (Robin Baum is a pain in the arse). I was not in Paris end of August but instead at Alex's wedding in Portugal (starts with P too).
> It was beautiful. The groom wore a dark-blue Tom Ford suit (complete with a Hammarby badge) with a plaid purple dress shirt and red shoes. The bride wore a rosé-colored cream puff shaped wedding dress by Vivienne Westwood. She walked down the aisle to ABBA's _Lay All Your Love on Me_. It was so emotional. I couldn't help myself but running into first row giving it my best shot as a seagull.
> I'm sorry guys I couldn't tell you earlier but I guess the jig is up.



Well, of course you were there, Bag.  You're like the Forrest Gump of the hipster Scandi scene.  I'm sure the band was Vampire Weekend and you and SSD had the first dance together, before Stellan and LvT serenaded everyone in the nude.  

And when you vaporized back to this universe from that alternate, your cell phone, and hence your photos, of this event were forever destroyed, so you could not post on Instagram now that you've let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, of course you were there, Bag.  You're like the Forrest Gump of the hipster Scandi scene.  *I'm sure the band was Vampire Weekend* and you and SSD had the first dance together, before Stellan and LvT serenaded everyone in the nude.
> 
> And when you vaporized back to this universe from that alternate, your cell phone, and hence your photos, of this event were forever destroyed, so you could not post on Instagram now that you've let the cat out of the bag.



No. Actually the band was Cut Copy hence Alex's favor in their new video. He was like, "You sing at my wedding and I play Jesus in your video." But the rest is so true especially Stellan and LvT. SSD is actually a really good dancer which is not hard with me being a complete fool on the dance floor. Though I'm not sure if the Forrest Gump metaphor is a compliment.


----------



## Saskiamq

???


----------



## cate1949

The awesomeness of Pierce Brosnan is that he does rock that suit, Colin on the other hand...he doesn't seem to quite have the hip motion down.  Now Stellan - very nice arse shaking there.

Free -  the pics made my day.  Hope the fires have calmed down.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fires are still burning but the weather has calmed down. Over 200 homes lost though. They are still fighting them but yes it's much better. Thanks for asking.

Those gifs make me want to watch the cheesiness of Mamma Mia all over again. I'm a sucker for an ABBA singalong. (it's a weakness, what can I say?)


----------



## Santress

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think they kept throwing Alex and Matt Bomer's name in to give it more cred and raise the production. As Squirrel has said before..Alex at 37 is too old for the role.
> 
> And I wouldn't mind seeing him in a hot movie either...just not that pile of poop.
> 
> *Something like.."Body Heat" (William Hurt/Kathleen Turner)*


Or Henry & June.

Free, glad the weather is calming down. Blue Mountain is in my thoughts and prayers.  

Bags, thanks for giving us the inside "scoop" and the real details on the wedding.

Syd, Congrats on the great deal for the cruise. It sounds amazing.  Lucky girl!

a_hussan, Love the new car. Congrats!

A Throwback Thursday  fan pic from a *True Blood *set visit:





(Source:  *dirtyhautedog* @ instagr.am)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress - Shazam!   "_Henry and June" _is one of my favourites. A great film, good storyline, and some very sensual erotica.

Also, _"The Unbearable Lightness of Being"_


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Santress - Shazam!   "_Henry and June" _is one of my favourites. A great film, good storyline, and some very sensual erotica.
> 
> Also, *"The Unbearable Lightness of Being"[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Mmm.. That and your other suggestions would be yummy.  Body Heat would be awesome. And yes, my repeated, repeated wish  that posters would read back a few posts or pages will come true about as soon as Bag really boogies down  with SSD. Enough said.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

This is just a quick "drive-by Hi"  wishing you gals a nice weekend!

*@Bag&squirrel:* :lolots: you gals just made my day! 



BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I admit it. I knew about Alex marrying Brit. But along with the invitation I had to sign a non-disclosure agreement so I couldn't tell you guys (Robin Baum is a pain in the arse). I was not in Paris end of August but instead at Alex's wedding in Portugal (starts with P too).
> It was beautiful. The groom wore a dark-blue Tom Ford suit (complete with a Hammarby badge) with a plaid purple dress shirt and red shoes. The bride wore a rosé-colored cream puff shaped wedding dress by Vivienne Westwood. She walked down the aisle to ABBA's _Lay All Your Love on Me_. It was so emotional. I couldn't help myself but running into first row giving it my best shot as a seagull.
> I'm sorry guys I couldn't tell you earlier but I guess the jig is up.





scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, of course you were there, Bag.  You're like the Forrest Gump of the hipster Scandi scene.  I'm sure the band was Vampire Weekend and you and SSD had the first dance together, before Stellan and LvT serenaded everyone in the nude.
> 
> And when you vaporized back to this universe from that alternate, your cell phone, and hence your photos, of this event were forever destroyed, so you could not post on Instagram now that you've let the cat out of the bag.





BagBerry13 said:


> No. Actually the band was Cut Copy hence Alex's favor in their new video. He was like, "You sing at my wedding and I play Jesus in your video." But the rest is so true especially Stellan and LvT. SSD is actually a really good dancer which is not hard with me being a complete fool on the dance floor. Though I'm not sure if the Forrest Gump metaphor is a compliment.


.....and now that Bag has spilled the secret I finally can stop lying......because, well.......I was there too! .......but Ladies believe me I tried my best to stop this wedding. As Alex was standing at the altar waiting for Brit to walk down the aisle, I ran up to the band, grabbed the mic and sang this....

......but as you all know, Alex is too stubborn and I did an epic fail 

Hey *Bag*, next time we car-pool, right? 


------------------------------------------------------

*@Free:* stay safe and take care!

*@Syd*: congrats to your cruise! I don't know the "Queen Elizabeth" but the "Queen Mary 2" docks frequently in Hamburg/Germany and a client of mine did the  transatlantic crossing (Hamburg - Southampton - New York) so I was able to get on Board (just to do the check-in and help with the luggage) and had a little 'tour' before I had to get off board again. It was so amazing! Everything was so noble, elegant and chic - I felt a little royal......and underdressed  You'll have an epic time for sure! So, let me envy you a little while saying "Go girl! and congrats again!"


----------



## BagBerry13

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> This is just a quick "drive-by Hi"  wishing you gals a nice weekend!
> 
> *@Bag&squirrel:* :lolots: you gals just made my day!
> 
> .....and now that Bag has spilled the secret I finally can stop lying......because, well.......I was there too! .......but Ladies believe me I tried my best to stop this wedding. As Alex was standing at the altar waiting for Brit to walk down the aisle, I ran up to the band, grabbed the mic and sang this....
> 
> ......but as you all know, Alex is too stubborn and I did an epic fail
> 
> *Hey Bag, next time we car-pool, right?*
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *@Free:* stay safe and take care!
> 
> *@Syd*: congrats to your cruise! I don't know the "Queen Elizabeth" but the "Queen Mary 2" docks frequently in Hamburg/Germany and a client of mine did the  transatlantic crossing (Hamburg - Southampton - New York) so I was able to get on Board (just to do the check-in and help with the luggage) and had a little 'tour' before I had to get off board again. It was so amazing! Everything was so noble, elegant and chic - I felt a little royal......and underdressed  You'll have an epic time for sure! So, let me envy you a little while saying "Go girl! and congrats again!"




Car-pooling? You're funny. I'm surely not driving down to Portugal with a car. But I'm sure Germanwings has some kind of ticket like Deutsche Bahn where you pay a certain amount and take five people with you.
And I guess next time will be Gustaf who is now free to finally marry Alicia Vikander at a grande casa on Sicily completely sponsored by the mafia (the real one, not the Swedish).


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you gals :lolots:    but I thought that we should not tell anyone about the wedding, I thought  it was suppose to be a secret, but yes I was there too so there now it's out! :sunnies


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for all the wedding info. Wish I could have been there. Getting psyched for the WWTW trek. A couple of updates:


WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 9h
Yesterday with the help of @signetintl the @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 pulks were packed ready to ship to Cape Town pic.twitter.com/4SoYa9Iwv9

For all the Aussies:
WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 9h
Read about when Heath & Seamus from #TeamSoldierOn met with Prince Harry when he visited Australia earlier in October http://******/19DRnje 


WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 12h
Big news from @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 & @Noom - Team US is now officially #TeamNoomCoach http://******/19DLnqI  pic.twitter.com/12LXroKBVT

Hopefully, Alex will be there in a suit:
WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 13h
SNOW PLACE LIKE HOME! Join @supporthewalk for a magical Gala Charity Dinner & evening of entertainment 24/11 pic.twitter.com/kjOROVJxzm


WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 15h
Daily food rations for @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 members: 5,750kcal per day. 28days worth of food weighs 36.4kg! pic.twitter.com/Jywxo5P1rQ


----------



## cate1949

the Aussie team said they would all be going to London to start the trek - that sounds impractical to me - wouldn't it make more sense to go from Australia to South Africa and meet the other teams there??  At any rate - it does sound as if AS then will also go to London.

Thanks VampFan!


----------



## VampFan

cate1949 said:


> the Aussie team said they would all be going to London to start the trek - that sounds impractical to me - wouldn't it make more sense to go from Australia to South Africa and meet the other teams there??  At any rate - it does sound as if AS then will also go to London.
> 
> Thanks VampFan!



They have to be there for the official kickoff aka the gala. I'm most impressed with the 5700 cal/day of food - understandable - for what they'll burn, but damn, that's a lot of calories.


----------



## a_sussan

On my way to Arlanda going to Luleå and visit a friend, I will not be online so much. Have a great weekend, I will


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all the wedding info. Wish I could have been there. Getting psyched for the WWTW trek. A couple of updates:
> 
> 
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 9h
> Yesterday with the help of @signetintl the @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 pulks were packed ready to ship to Cape Town pic.twitter.com/4SoYa9Iwv9
> 
> For all the Aussies:
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 9h
> Read about when Heath & Seamus from #TeamSoldierOn met with Prince Harry when he visited Australia earlier in October http://******/19DRnje
> 
> 
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 12h
> Big news from @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 & @Noom - *Team US is now officially #TeamNoomCoach* http://******/19DLnqI  pic.twitter.com/12LXroKBVT
> 
> *Hopefully, Alex will be there in a suit:*
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 13h
> SNOW PLACE LIKE HOME! Join @supporthewalk for a magical Gala Charity Dinner & evening of entertainment 24/11 pic.twitter.com/kjOROVJxzm
> 
> 
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 15h
> Daily food rations for @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 members: 5,750kcal per day. 28days worth of food weighs 36.4kg! pic.twitter.com/Jywxo5P1rQ





VampFan said:


> ]They have to be there for the official kickoff aka the gala. I'm most impressed with the 5700 cal/day of food - understandable - for what they'll burn, but damn, that's a lot of calories.[/B]



Team Noom Coach doesn't have quite the same panache as Team USA. 

At least we'll have some pics at the gala, and really, isn't that our priority here! Since he's gone ninja while filming The Giver.

It's a lot of calories and yet they'll all probably lose weight.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I think his objection to rom-coms is to the Heigl/Hudson type of rom-coms.* Which are frankly boring. I think if a Nora Ephron type rom-com: When Harry Met Sally, or Love Actually or even Romancing the Stone were offered he might consider. Or even a dark rom-com like The War of the Roses.
> There seems to be a Kathleen Turner theme for me here.



That might be the case, I hope so. There could be very good romantic films for him, 
even romantic films becomes classic movies. 





FreeSpirit71 said:


> The question I want answered Bag is, did Stellan dance at the wedding, aka spandex clad and hip-popping a'la Mamma Mia?



Wow, amazing dance moves!  
I loved the film Mamma Mia. A really feel-good film you need sometimes.
I remember leaving the cinema with a smile on my face, feeling good.
But I also love Abba. They were a part of my life as a kid and through the years.


----------



## RedTopsy

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all the wedding info. Wish I could have been there. Getting psyched for the WWTW trek. A couple of updates:
> 
> 
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 9h
> Yesterday with the help of @signetintl the @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 pulks were packed ready to ship to Cape Town pic.twitter.com/4SoYa9Iwv9
> 
> For all the Aussies:
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 9h
> Read about when Heath & Seamus from #TeamSoldierOn met with Prince Harry when he visited Australia earlier in October http://******/19DRnje
> 
> 
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 12h
> Big news from @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 & @Noom - Team US is now officially #TeamNoomCoach http://******/19DLnqI  pic.twitter.com/12LXroKBVT
> 
> Hopefully, Alex will be there in a suit:
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 13h
> SNOW PLACE LIKE HOME! Join @supporthewalk for a magical Gala Charity Dinner & evening of entertainment 24/11 pic.twitter.com/kjOROVJxzm
> 
> 
> WWTW &#8207;@supportthewalk 15h
> Daily food rations for @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 members: 5,750kcal per day. 28days worth of food weighs 36.4kg! pic.twitter.com/Jywxo5P1rQ




Thanks, for the info. I am excited for this WWTW-trip. I hope there will be lots of pics and 
films to watch. 
The gala pics are welcome.


----------



## RedTopsy

Some pics of Alex to celebrate Saturday night (almost afternoon here in Sweden). 
Happy Saturday to you all. 



























vikingwenches.tumblr


----------



## Idun

RedTopsy said:


> Wow, amazing dance moves!
> I loved the film Mamma Mia. A really feel-good film you need sometimes.
> I remember leaving the cinema with a smile on my face, feeling good.
> But I also love Abba. They were a part of my life as a kid and through the years.



I found it SO hard to not sing along in the cinema  One of my coworkers actually went to a sing along showing


----------



## MooCowmoo

Idun said:


> I found it SO hard to not sing along in the cinema  One of my coworkers actually went to* a sing along showing*



I did this with my girlies for part of my hen night....It was awesome and then the rest of the night got really messy and blurry

Thanks for all the pics you lovely ladies


----------



## RedTopsy

Found these pics of Alex I haven´t seen before. 
It looks like they could be outtakes from the photoshoot in M Magazine, summer 2013 issue.
He has his hair styled the same way. 
I can´t understand why the photos were not published with the others in the shoot. 

Anyway he is yummy here......  
















myloveskarsgard.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red!
Saw those and wondered where they were from.

So, I did some searching and found those along with two more.

Here is most of the previous set from Alex's *M Magazine* (Summer 2013) shoot plus the new outtakes courtesy of *LEBOOK*:




























(Source:  *LEBOOK.com*, Photographer:  *Matthew Brookes*)

http://beta.lebook.com/lacreative/creative/M-MAGAZINE-KNOCKOUT-FORTUNE-GYM-EDITORIAL-2013


----------



## Santress

Outtakes:


















(Source:  *LEBOOK.com*, Photographer:  *Matthew Brookes*)

http://beta.lebook.com/lacreative/creative/M-MAGAZINE-KNOCKOUT-FORTUNE-GYM-EDITORIAL-2013


----------



## NY_Mami

Why they got my boo look in' beat???....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Source: canadianbeaversloveaskars:


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Source: canadianbeaversloveaskars:



:lolots:

He can Gering my Ringading any day


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> :lolots:
> 
> He can Gering my Ringading any day



How's your weather?

And Prince Hot Ginge has broken his toe but is hoping to make the Trek:


Prince Harry has broken his toe - just weeks before he is set to take  part in a gruelling 200-mile charity trek to the South Pole.
The 29-year-old royal  fractured a bone in a minor incident but has vowed the injury will not  stop him taking part in the expedition, Kensington Palace said today.
Harry  is due to race to the South Pole with a team of injured British  servicemen and women against United States and Commonwealth groups next  month.
The 208-mile expedition has been organised by the charity Walking With The Wounded.

  Harry is not thought to be in any great pain but is likely to be taking things easy while the fracture heals.
 A Kensington Palace spokesman said: "He's fractured his toe but the South Pole trip is very much on."
 It is not known when the royal suffered the break or which foot is injured.
 Harry will race with the British team while Hollywood actor Alexander  Skarsgard, star of the hit HBO series True Blood, will head the US team  and English actor Dominic West, from the popular series The Wire, will  race alongside the Commonwealth team.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/prince-harry-breaks-toe-just-2649770

ETA: I was glad to see the new photos from the M shoot last spring. Hopefully we'll get to see the rest of them.
​


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *How's your weather?*
> 
> And Prince Hot Ginge has broken his toe but is hoping to make the Trek:
> 
> 
> Prince Harry has broken his toe - just weeks before he is set to take  part in a gruelling 200-mile charity trek to the South Pole.
> The 29-year-old royal  fractured a bone in a minor incident but has vowed the injury will not  stop him taking part in the expedition, Kensington Palace said today.
> Harry  is due to race to the South Pole with a team of injured British  servicemen and women against United States and Commonwealth groups next  month.
> The 208-mile expedition has been organised by the charity Walking With The Wounded.
> 
> Harry is not thought to be in any great pain but is likely to be taking things easy while the fracture heals.
> A Kensington Palace spokesman said: "He's fractured his toe but the South Pole trip is very much on."
> It is not known when the royal suffered the break or which foot is injured.
> Harry will race with the British team while Hollywood actor Alexander  Skarsgard, star of the hit HBO series True Blood, will head the US team  and English actor Dominic West, from the popular series The Wire, will  race alongside the Commonwealth team.
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/prince-harry-breaks-toe-just-2649770
> 
> ETA: I was glad to see the new photos from the M shoot last spring. Hopefully we'll get to see the rest of them.
> ​



It is awful Buckeye, we have fencing down and the trapoline took off early hours this morning, one of our wheelybins took off and hit our car (luckily it missed the windscreen but took the wingmirror clean off!) The kids are on half term this week so luckily no school runs...My In-Laws live on the south east coast and the house next door lost their conservatory roof.....Apparently there was a giant beach ball on the rampage around London, which is rather comical to think about but must have been scary if it is coming towards you!.....Also my cat has the devil in her...windy weather always makes her go nutty, she keeps diving in and out of her kitty flap with her tail all poofed up and wild eyes.....To make things worse, I have a horrible cold at the moment so am living in a onesie, wrapped up in a blanket with a permanant cup of tea in hand!

Harry is a trooper and he will not let that shiz stop him...I love him to pieces (he and Princess Anne are my favourite Royals) I have no doubt he will give this challenge his all....I know lots of people knock the Royal Family but I am glad they are still there, they need to 'trim the fat' so to speak but the core of what they represent is something I still admire......How fun would it be to go out drinking with Harry


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> *It is awful Buckeye, we have fencing down and the trapoline took off early hours this morning,* one of our wheelybins took off and hit our car (luckily it missed the windscreen but took the wingmirror clean off!) The kids are on half term this week so luckily no school runs...My In-Laws live on the south east coast and the house next door lost their conservatory roof.....*Apparently there was a giant beach ball on the rampage around London, which is rather comical to think about but must have been scary if it is coming towards you!...*..Al*so my cat has the devil in her...windy weather always makes her go nutty, she keeps diving in and out of her kitty flap with her tail all poofed up and wild eyes.....*To make things worse, I have a horrible cold at the moment so am living in a onesie, wrapped up in a blanket with a permanant cup of tea in hand!
> 
> *Harry is a trooper and he will not let that shiz stop him.*..I love him to pieces (he and Princess Anne are my favourite Royals) I have no doubt he will give this challenge his all....I know lots of people knock the Royal Family but I am glad they are still there, they need to 'trim the fat' so to speak but the core of what they represent is something I still admire......How fun would it be to go out drinking with Harry



Glad you made it through the storm fairly intact, looking at the pics on the BBC site it looks pretty awful. The giant beach ball part is pretty funny though. I hate high winds, as do my cats. Luckily, since moving into this much better built building, when we do have wind storms it doesn't seem be as nerve-wracking.

And get rid of that cold! Aren't hot toddys supposed to help with that? 

A broken toe isn't fun. But he still has time before the Trek to heal up fairly well, and it's not as if the toe can't be properly stabilized during the Trek. I think by the end everyone is going to hurt, whether with broken toes, or amputations or whatever. He'll suck it up.

And this probably isn't going to stop the more 'creatively minded' gossips:

*Taylor Swift NOT Dating Alexander Skarsgard, Despite Reports*

*Taylor Swift* is *NOT* dating *Alexander Skarsgard*, despite a made-up rumor spread by *Perez Hilton* (*see right*) and other ill-informed bloggers.
 The alleged romance is said to have sparked as the stars began work on the movie _The Giver_ in South Africa.
 &#8220;Holy hot hellz!&#8221; writes Perez. &#8220;We soooo did not see this one  coming, no matter how common it is for romances to start up on set.&#8221;
 He cites a so-called &#8220;insider&#8221; who claims, &#8220;Before they left for Cape  Town they had a couple of dinners in LA. He&#8217;s much older than the guys  Taylor has dated in the past year but maybe that&#8217;s where she&#8217;s going  wrong.&#8221;
 The blogger observes, &#8220;Let us just say, there is NO going wrong with Alexander!&#8221;
 Maybe not, but Perez is completely *wrong* with this speculation.
 The rumor is *100 percent false*.
 A source close to Swift tells *Gossip Cop* the Skarsgard story is &#8220;completely fabricated.&#8221;
 Moreover, Swift and Skarsgard NEVER met up for dinners before arriving in South Africa.
 Oops.


http://www.gossipcop.com/taylor-swift-alexander-skarsgard-dating-boyfriend/


----------



## CharlieTruth

BagBerry13 said:


> No. Actually the band was Cut Copy hence Alex's favor in their new video. He was like, "You sing at my wedding and I play Jesus in your video." But the rest is so true especially Stellan and LvT. SSD is actually a really good dancer which is not hard with me being a complete fool on the dance floor. Though I'm not sure if the Forrest Gump metaphor is a compliment.



Make all the jokes you like. The wedding happened!

I think I might have to post some more proof. I feel like I'm hitting my head against a brick wall.       I guess no pain, no gain is true!


----------



## CharlieTruth

MooCowmoo said:


> Charlie, you need to stop with these rumours, none of them are true and you know that....You also know that none of us here are going to get our panties in a bunch over what you claim as we already know the truth.....You really are reaching now and it is getting old.




What I've said is the truth. I have more proof. I was going to keep it to myself, but then I read all the wonderful posts here, soooo more is coming.

Keep your paddle out; I'm going to keep posting until someone believes me.


----------



## Idun

.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lainey has a short blurb about the GossipCop story.  I know she was praying that Katie and/or Taylor would get their Viking on.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Taylor-Swift-and-Alexander-Skarsgard-rumours/28458



> An all alert from Gossip Cop just came into my mailbox. Headline:
> 
> *Taylor Swift NOT Dating Alexander Skarsgard, Despite Reports*
> 
> It was inevitable. They&#8217;re working on _The Giver_ together. He&#8217;s hot and her reputation is &#8220;boy crazy&#8221; so it was only a matter of time before people tried to make it happen. You think she minds? Come on. Would you mind? She doesn&#8217;t look like she minds. Check her out leaving the gym yesterday. There&#8217;s no minding on that face.
> 
> What about him? You think he minds? Well, he really minded it when he was with Kate Bosworth and the paps showed up every time they went to the movies. And Kate Bosworth is a gnat on the fame food chain compared to Taylor Swift.


 
Ah yes, those first set of pictures when they were leaving the movie theater. Kate was enjoying the attention and she went the wrong way while he continued walking.


----------



## MaryJoe84

CharlieTruth said:


> What I've said is the truth. I have more proof. I was going to keep it to myself, but then I read all the wonderful posts here, soooo more is coming.
> 
> Keep your paddle out; I'm going to keep posting until someone believes me.



Ok, so where's the proof?


----------



## CharlieTruth

More proof:



Katie Walsh, a film critic and graduate student, posted the following tweets the week after 8/25. This was the same with that Zal posted several raves about Short-Term 12 (excellent BTW; actually saw it twice):


8/27 - If a wedding isn't professionally photographed, IS IT EVEN LEGAL?????


8/28 - I can't be trusted around Irish cheddar.


8/31- I can't stop internally LOLing at the Kings of Leon song that starts with "stranded in a spooky town..." IT'S SPOOKY YOU GUYS OKAY!?


8/31- STRAAAYYYNNNNDED IN A SPPPPOOOOKY TOOOOWWWWWNNNN. Preach et, KOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg3F4zpOdK8 


9/1 - Just printed, scanned and emailed a W9, so I guess you could say this has been the most productive saturday night ever.


9/1 - Labor Day weekend means "do work," right? @ Caffe Vita Silverlake http://instagram.com/p/du6y0quz66/ 


9/1- WELL, Alexander Skarsgaard is now sitting across from me at this coffee shop, so there's no way work is getting done until he leaves.


9/1 - Of all the days to wear a cut up Hustler tee over a sports bra to the coffee shop.


www.twitter.com/katiewalshstx


There were also several Tweets placing Alexander in Ireland the weekend of 8/31. How could he be in two places at one time?


Brit Marling also posted a Tweet on 9/3 at 11:23 am; the chances of her posting a reply at that time while in LA or NYC not very likely.


9/3 - mmmm... satin floss... that sounds motivating


www.twitter.com/britmarling


Zal provided cover, posting this on 9/2 at 9:27 am (1:27 am PST):


Cabbie tonight told me that we never really die. I told him that we die a little every night.


This forum is in denial.  I know everyone says that Im crazy, but Im not the one keeping Alexander locked up in order to have him for myself in my dreams.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## CharlieTruth

This is a great pic from 8/31. This man went to the UCLA game. It was an extremely hot day and the Rose Bowl is an old stadium. There is no protection from the sun.  Everyone cooks in the heat.  At the very top, there are trees, but we all know that Alexander wouldn't be sitting in the top row. 

Another part of the cover.


----------



## MaryJoe84

CharlieTruth said:


> More proof:
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Walsh, a film critic and graduate student, posted the following tweets the week after 8/25. This was the same with that Zal posted several raves about Short-Term 12 (excellent BTW; actually saw it twice):
> 
> 
> 8/27 - If a wedding isn't professionally photographed, IS IT EVEN LEGAL?????
> 
> 
> 8/28 - I can't be trusted around Irish cheddar.
> 
> 
> 8/31- I can't stop internally LOLing at the Kings of Leon song that starts with "stranded in a spooky town..." IT'S SPOOKY YOU GUYS OKAY!?
> 
> 
> 8/31- STRAAAYYYNNNNDED IN A SPPPPOOOOKY TOOOOWWWWWNNNN. Preach et, KOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg3F4zpOdK8
> 
> 
> 9/1 - Just printed, scanned and emailed a W9, so I guess you could say this has been the most productive saturday night ever.
> 
> 
> 9/1 - Labor Day weekend means "do work," right? @ Caffe Vita Silverlake http://instagram.com/p/du6y0quz66/
> 
> 
> 9/1- WELL, Alexander Skarsgaard is now sitting across from me at this coffee shop, so there's no way work is getting done until he leaves.
> 
> 
> 9/1 - Of all the days to wear a cut up Hustler tee over a sports bra to the coffee shop.
> 
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/katiewalshstx
> 
> 
> There were also several Tweets placing Alexander in Ireland the weekend of 8/31. How could he be in two places at one time?
> 
> 
> Brit Marling also posted a Tweet on 9/3 at 11:23 am; the chances of her posting a reply at that time while in LA or NYC not very likely.
> 
> 
> 9/3 - mmmm... satin floss... that sounds motivating
> 
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/britmarling
> 
> 
> Zal provided cover, posting this on 9/2 at 9:27 am (1:27 am PST):
> 
> 
> Cabbie tonight told me that we never really die. I told him that we die a little every night.
> 
> 
> This forum is in denial.  I know everyone says that Im crazy, but Im not the one keeping Alexander locked up in order to have him for myself in my dreams.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]





CharlieTruth said:


> This is a great pic from 8/31. This man went to the UCLA game. It was an extremely hot day and the Rose Bowl is an old stadium. There is no protection from the sun.  Everyone cooks in the heat.  At the very top, there are trees, but we all know that Alexander wouldn't be sitting in the top row.
> 
> Another part of the cover.



Ok, maybe I'm super dumb, but where do you see there proof that they got married????


----------



## CharlieTruth

This was posted on 9/1 at 10:22 pm.  Same clothes, next day, close to midnight? Not likely.


----------



## CharlieTruth

MaryJoe84 said:


> Ok, maybe I'm super dumb, but where do you see there proof that they got married????



Well, I don't have a copy of the marriage certificate.  

There are posts pages back about the cover leading up to the wedding and tweets leading  up to the wedding.  

Do you want me to re-post them for you?


----------



## MaryJoe84

CharlieTruth said:


> Well, I don't have a copy of the marriage certificate.
> 
> There are posts pages back about the cover leading up to the wedding and tweets leading  up to the wedding.
> 
> Do you want me to re-post them for you?



uhm, yes...


----------



## MooCowmoo

Free, you need to do a little clean up hun

Idun :lolots:

MaryJoe, you are not super dumb


----------



## MaryJoe84

MooCowmoo said:


> Free, you need to do a little clean up hun
> 
> Idun :lolots:
> 
> MaryJoe, you are not super dumb



Thank you, I supposed that already :lolots:


----------



## cate1949

lad to hear everyone made it through the UK storms -


----------



## cate1949

make that "glad" -


----------



## jackyoth26

Do you really think is they got married would know by now please and also if he did get married at least one picture I believe it when I see a picture of him with the wedding band and also can he be married when supposedly the rumors about Taylor swift someone who is married would have deflect that a long time ago


----------



## MooCowmoo

cate1949 said:


> lad to hear everyone made it through the UK storms -



Thanks cate, it seems to have died down now, a few have lost their lives unfortunately, there was a large gas explosion in Hounslow and others were crushed by trees that came down.....Mother Nature really knows how to put us in our place sometimes


----------



## CharlieTruth

jackyoth26 said:


> Do you really think is they got married would know by now please and also if he did get married at least one picture I believe it when I see a picture of him with the wedding band and also can he be married when supposedly the rumors about Taylor swift someone who is married would have deflect that a long time ago


Taylor Swift is just a rumor.  

Everyone says I'm crazy but no one will check my findings out.  Will you please check it out?


----------



## MaryJoe84

jackyoth26 said:


> Do you really think is they got married would know by now please and also if he did get married at least one picture I believe it when I see a picture of him with the wedding band and also can he be married when supposedly the rumors about Taylor swift someone who is married would have deflect that a long time ago



Don't believe a word, it's simply not true


----------



## a_sussan

Hope you girls in UK are doing OK. The storm is now heading towards the west coast and south Sweden.


----------



## CharlieTruth

There is nothing worse than natural disasters. Stay safe!


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> Hope you girls in UK are doing OK. The storm is now heading towards the west coast and south Sweden.



It's died down sussan, we still have wind and some heavy rain....You batten down the hatches hun just in case and stay safe, hope it dissipates before it heads your way


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, thanks, I read that the storm is not coming so far north, more like south Sweden and then escalate over Baltic Sea before going on to Russia. Hope it die down soon. 

Must just tell that I had a wonderful time in north Sweden this weekend, visited a friend for the first time and we went out on Saturday night for some beer and meet some of her friends, we ended up clubbing at nightclub that only played 80's music, we had so much fun. We was back at her place like 7 am, then I have been up more the 24 hours so Sunday was very slow, watching 'Vikings' and some Indian take-out. So much a fun weekend.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## MaryJoe84

BagBerry13 said:


>



LOL :lolots:


----------



## RedTopsy

MooCowmoo said:


> It's died down sussan, we still have wind and some heavy rain....You batten down the hatches hun just in case and stay safe, hope it dissipates before it heads your way



Moo, I really like your avatar. 



a_sussan said:


> Moo, thanks, I read that the storm is not coming so far north, more like south Sweden and then escalate over Baltic Sea before going on to Russia. Hope it die down soon.
> 
> Must just tell that I had a wonderful time in north Sweden this weekend, visited a friend for the first time and we went out on Saturday night for some beer and meet some of her friends, we ended up clubbing at nightclub that only played 80's music, we had so much fun. We was back at her place like 7 am, then I have been up more the 24 hours so Sunday was very slow, watching 'Vikings' and some Indian take-out. So much a fun weekend.



Sussan, good to read you´ve been visiting my hometown. 
Always nice up in the north...  
But I´m kind of preparing myself for the winter now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Moo..that avatar is priceless :lolots::lolots:


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> Moo, thanks, I read that the storm is not coming so far north, more like south Sweden and then escalate over Baltic Sea before going on to Russia. Hope it die down soon.
> 
> Must just tell that I had a wonderful time in north Sweden this weekend, visited a friend for the first time and we went out on Saturday night for some beer and meet some of her friends, we ended up clubbing at nightclub that only played 80's music, we had so much fun. We was back at her place like 7 am, then I have been up more the 24 hours so Sunday was very slow, watching 'Vikings' and some Indian take-out. So much a fun weekend.



Glad it will not hit you, lets hope it gives up and blows itself out!  Sound like you had an awesome weekend, sometimes you've just got to bust out those 80's tunes



BagBerry13 said:


>



I have so much love for Nathan, the sarcasm, those eyes and that pretty mouth



RedTopsy said:


> *Moo, I really like your avatar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Sussan, good to read you´ve been visiting my hometown.
> Always nice up in the north...



Well if all it takes is letters on a hat


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> Glad it will not hit you, lets hope it gives up and blows itself out!  Sound like you had an awesome weekend, sometimes you've just got to bust out those 80's tunes
> 
> 
> 
> *I have so much love for Nathan, the sarcasm, those eyes and that pretty mouth*
> 
> 
> 
> Well if all it takes is letters on a hat



I think I need to marry you!!! Like ... _now_! Charlie and now Nathan?!?! I ADORE Nathan (and the actor of course)!!!  I think we two on a pub crawl would have enormous fun. I tell ya. 
But Rudy isn't bad either.


----------



## RedTopsy

MooCowmoo said:


> Well if all it takes is letters on a hat


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Originally Posted by FreeSpirit71;25606142[B                                           ]We're off track and not discussing the topic of the thread.*



Sadly, we need new pics of him. It gets frustrating when he goes into ninja mode. Does he not understand our needs!?  



















(Source: sikanapanele)






www.alexskarsgard.org​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sadly, we need new pics of him.



Definitely. Something on topic to discuss. But with the WWTW expedition soon and the gala dinner, we'll probably get some soon.


----------



## littlerock

*We're talking celebrity gossip here, folks. It would be nice to find a way to carry on your love of ASkars without resorting to 12 year old bickering. Please? *


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'll just swan in to say thanks ladies for so many lovely photos.  Gawd, he is lovely when he smiles.  Now if I had a wee bit of plaid, my night would be made...*cough, 2009 shoots, cough*..

And surprised re the news of Prince Harry. Now Skars has to beat him by miles or get his own injury (too much beer lifting, bicep tear...).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I'll just swan in to say thanks ladies for so many lovely photos.  Gawd, he is lovely when he smiles. * Now if I had a wee bit of plaid, my night would be made...*cough, 2009 shoots, cough*..*
> 
> And surprised re the news of Prince Harry. Now Skars has to beat him by miles or get his own injury (too much beer lifting, bicep tear...).



Ask and thou shall receive oh furry one.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ask and thou shall receive oh furry one.




Yaaaaasss...  Free is awesome sauce...


----------



## cate1949

I like his hair parted on the side that way - even in the M pics - he just looks so boyish!


----------



## a_sussan

Free, thank you, me like him in plaid.. *smile* nice to wake up to.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Originally Posted by FreeSpirit71;25606142[B ]We're off track and not discussing the topic of the thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, we need new pics of him. It gets frustrating when he goes into ninja mode. Does he not understand our needs!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: sikanapanele)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alexskarsgard.orghttp://www.alexskarsgard.org​


 

Thanks for the pics ladies. 
Very much needed now. 
and Alex looks good in that thight shirt in the gifs. 
Well, plaid is nice also.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

There was that nice plaid shirt he wore at the 2011 US Open. And the one he wore last December after getting back from sailing.

ETA: now I'm having problems again posting images and on Firefox can't get past page 114. Odd.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BC..Moo was having those issues too. I'm on my phone. I can see 115.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thank you for all the lovely pictures ladies, I also adore him in plaid


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There was that nice plaid shirt he wore at the *2011 US* *Open*. And the one he wore *last December* after getting back from sailing.
> 
> ETA: now I'm having problems again posting images and on Firefox can't get past page 114. Odd.



Hi  It's really weird but when I've been reading for a while I find it difficult to drop by again :wondering anyway I'm glad everyone escaped the natural disasters and that sussan is enjoying her new car. And tku for all the news, esp wwtw, and all the great photos 






santress






skarsgardaddict


And *Moo*, I lv your new avi, one of my fave pics


----------



## FreeSpirit71

On topic but slightly askew.... the spoilers are out for CH's epilogue book about Sookie and Crew.

Big surprise - Eric Northman gets screwed over, the dog pees on everything and Charlaine Harris goes down in history as the writer who knew her readers least.

Link to read some outtakes: http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ms Kiah

No matter what anyone does, Alex & Eric remains supreme.


Otherwise...Yes!!! So happy!!! 

Since we are posting pics.

This is 2013. It's the plaid that keeps on giving.








Another plaid just for his smile!








The just got back from sailing the world and I will not shave look.









Beanie with the slightly baggy jeans while he carries things.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics ladies.
> Very much needed now.
> *and Alex looks good in that thight shirt in the gifs. *
> Well, plaid is nice also.



I like that he's giggling in the gif. But I also like the tightness of the clothes.



Zola24 said:


> Hi  It's really weird but when I've been reading for a while I find it difficult to drop by again :wondering anyway I'm glad everyone escaped the natural disasters and that sussan is enjoying her new car. And tku for all the news, esp wwtw, and all the great photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsgardaddict
> 
> 
> And *Moo*, I lv your new avi, one of my fave pics



thanks for posting those, I was trying to this morning but was having 'issues'.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *On topic but slightly askew.... the spoilers are out for CH's epilogue book about Sookie and Crew.
> *
> Big surprise - Eric Northman gets screwed over, the dog pees on everything and Charlaine Harris goes down in history as the writer who knew her readers least.
> 
> Link to read some outtakes: http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/



Saw that a few minutes ago. Either she's continuing with her FU to the Eric fans, or she really is delusional enough to think that this is a fitting wrap-up for the characters.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> On topic but slightly askew.... the spoilers are out for CH's epilogue book about Sookie and Crew.
> 
> Big surprise - Eric Northman gets screwed over, the dog pees on everything and *Charlaine Harris goes down in history as the writer who knew her readers least.*
> 
> *Link to read some outtakes*: http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/





Ms Kiah said:


> *No matter what anyone does, Alex & Eric remains supreme*.
> 
> Otherwise...Yes!!! So happy!!!
> 
> Since we are posting pics.
> 
> This is 2013. It's the plaid that keeps on giving.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like that he's giggling in the gif. But I also like the tightness of the clothes.
> 
> thanks for posting those, I was trying to this morning but was having 'issues'.
> 
> Saw that a few minutes ago. *Either she's continuing with her FU to the Eric fans, or she really is delusional enough to think that this is a fitting wrap-up for the characters*.



The first time I saw that 'ending', I thought it was a wind-up as how long has it been telegraphed that this was how CH intended to finish the series? I never quite thought she would though as this is just an appalling way to treat all her fans. I was going to post some reaction gifs but I think they'll be deleted.

Thank you Ms Kiah for the inspired photo posting


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Free, Zola and Ms. Kiah for all the plaid pics. You guys rock.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> On topic but slightly askew.... the spoilers are out for CH's epilogue book about Sookie and Crew.
> 
> Big surprise - Eric Northman gets screwed over, the dog pees on everything and Charlaine Harris goes down in history as the writer who knew her readers least.
> 
> Link to read some outtakes: http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/



Thanks for the info, Free. What is the equivalent for troll when it comes to the written word? That's what CH is. She totally screwed her fans over. Glad I stopped reading after book 10.


----------



## a_sussan

So CH is releasing an another book, didn't she learn by book 13? 

And thank you all for all pics and gifs, I watched them before I got up this morning, and it made my day a lot better     so thank you!


----------



## RedTopsy

Ok, I know I´m late to the plaidparty,  but I´m posting these pics anyhow. 
Some of my favourite pics...

Alex at the press conference for the film Puss in Stockholm (2010).

































pbt1.tumblr


----------



## MaryJoe84

ok, so Star Magazine now made a story about Katie Holmes and Taylor Swift fighting over Alex and who can win him... ROFL 

I'll post the link from gossipcop 

http://www.gossipcop.com/taylor-swift-katie-holmes-alexander-skarsgard-love-triangle-dating/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Must be a slow gossip day. Star Magazine are having a little fantasy there. Will they jello wrestle over him?

Although if Katie wins this supposed "battle", TommyBoy is going to have put some extra height in those lifts of his.


----------



## cate1949

it would have to be virtual jello wrestling - LOL - since Taylor is not in South Africa now.  Actually - AS is spending all his extra time on safari - getting ready for Tarzan!


----------



## a_sussan

cate1949 said:


> it would have to be virtual jello wrestling - LOL - since Taylor is not in South Africa now.  Actually - AS is spending all his extra time on safari - getting ready for Tarzan!



Wonder if he is watching the lions...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Must be a slow gossip day. Star Magazine are having a little fantasy there. Will they jello wrestle over him?
> 
> Although if Katie wins this supposed "battle", TommyBoy is going to have put some extra height in those lifts of his.



What, you don't believe he's in a love quadrangle with Swifty, Katie and Meryl? 

I'm a little surprised that after two weeks in SA we've not had more pics or apparently even Twitter sightings of him. Either he's not that well known in SA, he's not being recognized because of the hair, or they recognize him and are being polite and leaving him alone.

I think we can be assured he's not hanging out in his hotel room.



a_sussan said:


> Wonder if he is watching the lions...



Hah!


----------



## Idun

I like getting new pics of him but I'm always happy when he goes longer times without getting papped.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola

Red  yum, thanks for the extra Skarsplaid





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Must be a slow gossip day. Star Magazine are having a little fantasy there. Will they jello wrestle over him?
> 
> Although if Katie wins this supposed "battle", *TommyBoy is going to have put some extra height in those lifts of his*.



I think he will have to visit Prince's shoe closet :giggles:



In honour of Eric Northman and his desire for a certain vamp to make an apperance on All Hallow's Eve, I give you this piece of early 80's awesome




Happy Halloween


----------



## Najna

Hi everybody!

I was reading this forum for a while now, and it seems to be the best AS forum I've found. Sadly, my english isn't very good so probably I won't be very active here.
But the reason I decided to write this is that I have found this photo on tumblr and it was tagged My Skarsgard, she looks very young there and I was wondering is the child on her lap Alex? Or maybe Gustaf?
Does anyone know?

I'll try to post the photo so you can see. I hope it will work.


----------



## a_sussan

I forgot to say, thank you *Topsy* for all the great pics...   made my day greater! 
Ohh.. just got this my head, I'm so longing for Christmas this year, don't know why. it's such a cute video.


----------



## BagBerry13

Btw, there are no pictures of Alex anymore because Swifty is already home. Therefore who's supposed to call the paps?


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Najna!

I'm not sure.  I saw that one a while back on tumblr but haven't posted it because it was posted by a (now defunct) account that seemed to be posting personal pics (possibly without permission).  

Not sure when this one is from but it was uploaded today. 
Fan pic fresh off instagram:





(Source: * dr_alarcon* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BagBerry13

*Free*, maybe you should use your witch broom for a bit of cleaning.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Buckeye - cleanup on aisle 13

Edit: Doh! - done Bag 

Ha!  Glad you said *w*itch broom


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> &#8230;.what the hell, two extra heads and no allen key? thanks a lot Ikea, you &#8220;some assembly required&#8221; bastards.



From the ever-amusing canadianbeaversloveaskars:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Najna said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I was reading this forum for a while now, and it seems to be the best AS forum I've found. Sadly, my english isn't very good so probably I won't be very active here.
> But the reason I decided to write this is that I have found this photo on tumblr and it was tagged My Skarsgard, she looks very young there and I was wondering is the child on her lap Alex? Or maybe Gustaf?
> Does anyone know?
> 
> I'll try to post the photo so you can see. I hope it will work.



Welcome Najna! I don't which Skarschild is in My's lap, but in that pic you can tell how much Eija resembles her mom.



a_sussan said:


> I forgot to say, thank you *Topsy* for all the great pics...   made my day greater!
> Ohh.. just got this my head, I'm so longing for Christmas this year, don't know why. it's such a cute video.





I love that commercial, the voiceover would be funny even if it wasn't Alex doing it.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Buckeye - cleanup on aisle 13
> 
> Edit: Doh! - done Bag
> 
> Ha!  Glad you said *w*itch broom



I'm working on it! The PM box is too darn small!


----------



## BagBerry13

*Squirrel*, I left you a little something in the ManGandy thread.


----------



## Najna

Santress said:


> Welcome, Najna!
> 
> I'm not sure.  I saw that one a while back on tumblr but haven't posted it because it was posted by a (now defunct) account that seemed to be posting personal pics (possibly without permission).
> 
> (Source: * dr_alarcon* @ instagr.am)



Ok. I understand. Should I delete the photo?


----------



## cate1949

Happy Halloween to all!  The local spooks have emptied my larder - I tried to be more nutritious this year and gave out quarters - I recall as a kid dimes would impress us but ya know - inflation!

That commercial is great - but I am just not even close to being ready to deal with Christmas and anyway - I am awash in scary pumpkins right now.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Cate* - some slightly less scary pumkins for you  and Happy Halloween to *Everyone*  and Welcome *Najna*  Thank you *Moo*  I was in need of a hug 












> skarsgardfans:
> 
> Happy Halloween! Hope it is a fun and safe one for all. pix from WonderCon loved this booth and the amazing pumpkins.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free, Moo, Red & Zola.



Najna said:


> Ok. I understand. Should I delete the photo?


I don't think there's anything wrong with it (it's a lovely pic) but since we don't know where it's originally from or how it was obtained, maybe for posterity, it would be a good idea.

Another fan pic.  I think this one is from September 12, 2013 in NYC:





"Happy Halloween from the sexiest vampire ever!!!"

-*brittneyshay08 *@ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

When are they suppose to leave for the South Pole? I have tried to find a date but I can't find it, help please!!


----------



## Santress

^Isn't there a launch gala in London soon?

From twitter today (November 1, 2013)....a fan pic from Capetown:





"Can you say lucky? @ellemagazinesa team took a photo with Alexander Skarsgard."

-*mel_and_camera* @ twitter

https://twitter.com/mel_and_camera/status/396203393959874560

Same pic, better lighting:





Can you spot who the #ELLEBelles bumped into? None other than True Blood's Alexander Skarsgard! 

https://twitter.com/ELLEmagazineSA/status/396287078847488000


----------



## Ms Kiah

Finally! Thanks Santress. 

I will take this crumb of a picture. Nice to see generic black hat could make the trip.


----------



## a_sussan

Ms Kiah said:


> Finally! Thanks Santress.
> 
> I will take this crumb of a picture. *Nice to see generic black hat could make the trip*.



Agree on that.

And I wonder how many of the girls he's married too now? :lolots:


----------



## Najna

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free, Moo, Red & Zola.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with it (it's a lovely pic) but since we don't know where it's originally from or how it was obtained, maybe for posterity, it would be a good idea.



Ok, I'll delete it. 
Technical question: how to do it? Is there a way to edit my post? I don't see the edit option.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Najna said:


> Ok, I'll delete it.
> Technical question: how to do it? Is there a way to edit my post? I don't see the edit option.



Hi Najna - welcome! and thanks for sharing the pic - to get any post deleted past the initial timeframe, you can send a note a mod (Swanky Mama of Three or Littlerock are a start) and they can take it down.  Include the post number.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> When are they suppose to leave for the South Pole? I have tried to find a date but I can't find it, help please!!



There's the Gala on Friday November 14 in London. Then off to SA for final prep. They leave for Antarctica at the end of November.



Ms Kiah said:


> Finally! Thanks Santress.
> 
> *I will take this crumb of a picture. Nice to see generic black hat could make the trip*.



I too will take this tiny crumb of him standing in the back, looking grumpy while everyone else seems ecstatic that they've met him.
He loves his black hats/beanies very very much.

ETA: This is like when he was filming the East two years ago, it was closed set, and we got like one fan pic of him at the very beginning(I think he was wearing a black cap as well).


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks *Sussan* and *Moo* for the videos and *Santress *for the pics, 
very much  appreciated.  
Hopfully there will come more pics soon.
He does seem a little grumpy though.


On the topic of stupid questions asked by reporters.
Reporter: Do you ever feel like True Bloods a soft core porn?














skarsgardalexander.tumblr

LOL, his face in the second pic.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Buckeye* and *Topsy* I really like the gifs you're posting.   always makes my day better!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's a lovely blue outfit he's wearing:

https://twitter.com/LoisLowryWriter/status/396608580708622336/photo/1

ETA: once again user error issues in embedding.


----------



## a_sussan

I help you *Buckeye*


----------



## a_sussan

Forgot to say that I think he looks very young in this pic, it's looks like he's 25 years or so. I think it's the haircut and the color of the hair that does it. But I like it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I help you *Buckeye*




Thanks! It'd show up in preview and then ... nothing.    Tried it in three different browsers.

It's nice to see a new pic of him.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.
Of course, my IP goes down when we finally get a good pic of him on set.
I like the sweater but not loving the hair as much.

Bigger pic (open in new window to see full size):





"With Alexander Skarsgard on The Giver set.

Today, shooting a very tense scene with Alexander Skarsgard as Father....you know the one!....it is pivotal."

-*LoisLowryWriter* @ twitter


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thanks Santress! Interesting wardrobe choice. Looks like some fleece pjs I had when I was a kid. 

I hate this look simply because they're covering up his eye bags. Change his hair style/color, his eyebrows, whatever but NEVER touch the bags. He looks like a wax figure when they do that. Takes away his Skarsness.


----------



## a_sussan

Ms Kiah said:


> Thanks Santress! Interesting wardrobe choice. Looks like some fleece pjs I had when I was a kid.
> 
> *I hate this look simply because they're covering up his eye bags. Change his hair style/color, his eyebrows, whatever but NEVER touch the bags. He looks like a wax figure when they do that. Takes away his Skarsness*.



Something looked wrong, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Thank *Ms Kiah* for point it out. 
I think he looks like a younger version of himself, except the hair color, maybe it's because he's clean shaved he looks so young.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Thanks Santress! Interesting wardrobe choice. Looks like some fleece pjs I had when I was a kid.
> 
> I hate this look simply because they're covering up his eye bags. Change his hair style/color, his eyebrows, whatever but NEVER touch the bags. He looks like a wax figure when they do that. Takes away his Skarsness.




The outfit could be interesting. 

They didn't completely cover up his eyebags, though who knows what they'll try to do in postproducution.

His eyebags, like the fivehead, the skarsbrow, the nose, the overbite, etc., help make him him.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thank you for the pic ladies

If that top had a 'v' neck it would almost be a subsitute for the fuzzy blue sweater (if you squint a bit)
Whatever primer they have used on his face.....I want some!   But have to agree with y'all that I prefer the imperfections and will take them over 'younger' Skars any day.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Since we can see his knee, I fear Skars is in a giant blue onesie.....which will test our collective lady bits tolerance if true.  Because that is not hot.


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> Since we can see his knee, I fear Skars is in a *giant blue onesie*.....which will test our collective lady bits tolerance if true.  Because that is not hot.



Squirrel please..that shiz ain't funny, you should not have thunk that out loud ...


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Since we can see his knee, I fear Skars is in a giant blue onesie.....which will test our collective lady bits tolerance if true.  Because that is not hot.





MooCowmoo said:


> Squirrel please..that shiz ain't funny, you should not have thunk that out loud ...



I think it's just one of those light blue dress pants à la Miami Vice ... which somehow doesn't make it better.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Since we can see his knee, I fear Skars is in a giant blue onesie.....which will test our collective lady bits tolerance if true.  Because that is not hot.



I'm really hoping he's not in a giant blue smurf onesie. I'm hoping it's just blue pants and short blue shirt. But it if is a onsie perhaps in the nurturing center everyone dresses in onsies: neborns, volunteers,workers. 

And we all know that no matter how they dress/make up Alex to fit into the forced utopian asexual sameness he'll still be attractive.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Firstly..whatever concealer they're using, I want the name of.

He DOES look boyish indeed. I had to do a double take before I realised it was new. Apparently in every sci-fi/futuristic/brave new world writers head they all have a penchant for sameness/uniformity in dress. Adds to the totalitarian atmosphere.

The 80's were very hard on that shade of blue though. 

Edit: Great minds BC etc..


----------



## a_sussan

Might be the light but it looks like his trousers are in a lighter blue, just holding thumbs that they don't dress him as a big smurf..


----------



## cate1949

It sure does look like a baby blue onesie - he looks younger and boyish because his hair is parted on the side and over his forehead - instead of his hair combed back look.  I do think he does looks so much cuter with his hair parted like that.

Ditto on the concealer.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> It sure does look like a baby blue onesie - he looks younger and boyish because his hair is parted on the side and over his forehead - instead of his hair combed back look.  I do think he does looks so much cuter with his hair parted like that.
> 
> Ditto on the concealer.



The hair, and being truly clean shaven do make him look younger. I like him scruffy, but I guess sexy scruff is a no-no in the chemically induced asexual utopian paradise that The Giver is set in.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

MooCowmoo said:


> Squirrel please..that shiz ain't funny, you should not have thunk that out loud ...





BagBerry13 said:


> I think it's just one of those light blue dress pants à la Miami Vice ... which somehow doesn't make it better.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm really hoping he's not in a giant blue smurf onesie. I'm hoping it's just blue pants and short blue shirt. But it if is a onsie perhaps in the nurturing center everyone dresses in onsies: neborns, volunteers,workers.
> 
> And we all know that no matter how they dress/make up Alex to fit into the forced utopian asexual sameness he'll still be attractive.


BC is right.  Even if he's a giant hulking baby smurf, they'll probably make his a** look good, no matter what.


----------



## a_sussan

scaredsquirrel said:


> BC is right.  Even if he's a giant hulking baby smurf, they'll probably make his a** look good, no matter what.



Of course they do him good-looking even though they don't mean too,  he will be kick-a** good-looking no matter what.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pic.
He looks young and cute, I like it.  
Yes, maybe it´s because he is clean shaven he looks younger.
But I dont really like the hairstyle.
I agree, no matter what clothes he will be wearing, he will look good,
they can´t hide that with Alex and true sexiness comes from within a person
and Alex has that in spades.


----------



## RedTopsy

Eric and Sookie. 

*TV's best kisses of all time*

Link: http://www.dailylife.com.au/photoga...s-best-kisses-of-all-time-20131101-2wmgz.html

And thanks Sussan.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> BC is right.  Even if he's a giant hulking baby smurf, they'll probably make his a** look good, no matter what.




As Disconnect showed, you can't really get rid of the hotness.

WWtW stuff:

*Charity Giveaway For Walking With the Wounded &#8211; Alexander Skarsgard*

As you may or may not know, Alexander Skarsgård is participating in the South Pole Allied Challenge 2013 for the charity *Walking With the Wounded*. There are three teams competing in the challenge, Team US, Team UK (with Prince Harry) and Team Commonwealth (with Dominic West). You can see photos of Alex training with Team US (now named &#8220;Team Noom Coach&#8221 here.

http://alexskarsgard.net/?p=39401


*AUCTION:  Put Your Name on Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Pulk for Walking With the Wounded*



What we have up for auction is the RIGHT to name   Alexander&#8217;s Sled for his upcoming charity endeavor, the Virgin Money   South Pole Allied Challenge, where three teams will compete to make it   first to the south pole. This race is organized by Walking With The   Wounded, a UK based charity which funds both the re-training and   re-education of wounded servicemen and women with the aim of helping   them find long term employment after they have left the Armed Forces. 
 THAT&#8217;S RIGHT!  YOU GET THE HONOR OF NAMING ALEXANDER&#8217;S SLED!!

 Alexander is participating in this event for Team  Noom  Coach (Team US) and all funds raised through this auction will be  going to the cause.

 Alexander was asked to name his sled, but instead,  is  giving that honor to one of you. It&#8217;s a tradition often observed by   military members, to name operations, weapons, and pieces of  equipment,  as a way to both honor people in their lives, and bring luck  to the  unit. Sometimes soldiers will name items after loved ones,  fallen  brethren, locations of major events, or give them a symbolic  name that  bestows a particular power or ability on the item. This is a  very  special honor, as the name you choose will make the journey along  with  the team, bringing honor to Veterans worldwide.
  How  cool will it be to see your name on the sled Alexander is using to aid  him in this quest to raise money and awareness for this wonderful cause?
The  race  is being televised, and will be aired on ITV  in the UK and also  on a  mainstream television network in the US in the  Spring of 2014.

*We do not allow corporate names  and WWTW has the right of veto if  we consider the name inappropriate.*



http://askarsgard.com/?p=39472

...


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As Disconnect showed, you can't really get rid of the hotness.
> 
> WWtW stuff:
> 
> *Charity Giveaway For Walking With the Wounded &#8211; Alexander Skarsgard*
> 
> *AUCTION:  Put Your Name on Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Pulk for Walking With the Wounded*
> 
> 
> http://askarsgard.com/?p=39472
> 
> ...




This sounds interesting. 
Hopefully they will raise a lot of money.
I just wish Alex had an official twitter account or facebook or an official website, then it would be easier to reach people. 
I wonder, if he could decide about the (pulka) sledge maybe it would be green and white and named "Bajen".


----------



## Cherrasaki

I recently saw a movie he was in The East which also stars Ellen Paige and Brit Martling. I found it entertaining and let's just say there was plenty of Alexander to gawk at in the film. :greengrin:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> This sounds interesting.
> Hopefully they will raise a lot of money.
> I just wish Alex had an official twitter account or facebook or an official website, then it would be easier to reach people.
> I wonder, if he could decide about the (pulka) sledge maybe it would be green and white and named "Bajen".



I appreciate all that ASN does (and what SN did when they were around). However, the set up for the naming of the sled seems a bit cumbersome. It's with things like this, which are larger scale than he normally deals with, that having an official page/site whatever would be helpful. 

I'm presuming he doesn't have these sites now because he doesn't want them, but I wonder how long he can hold out from having some sort of 'official' presence.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ he DOES need it. Totally agree. It would certainly stop all the needless cat-fighting that has gone on over the years between sites.


----------



## RedTopsy

Pics of Alex. 
Good night from me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ he DOES need it. Totally agree. It would certainly stop all the needless cat-fighting that has gone on over the years between sites.



We've joked about Alex being in Twitter: Drunken laments about Hammerby, how much he loves Cut Copy and Hot Chip, the occasional political stuff.

But he doesn't really need a Twitter feed, Facebook and an official website would be fine. And it's not as if he'd be running it, that's for management and PR to do.

He had an official site back when he was in Sweden, didn't he? Not sure why he doesn't want one here, maybe just one less thing he thinks he has to worry about it?


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> This sounds interesting.
> Hopefully they will raise a lot of money.
> *I just wish Alex had an official twitter account or facebook or an official website, then it would be easier to reach people. *
> I wonder, if he could decide about the (pulka) sledge maybe it would be green and white and named "Bajen".



I agree, but I totally understand why he don't have a Twitter or FB account because of the bashing and crazy fans. As a fellow Swede I understand why he is so private about his life. I would hate to have my life posted all over the the web. 
So I totally understand why he is private because of all the rumors and crap posted about him. 

But if I had Alex on Twitter I wouldn't say NO THANK you.. so i'm a bit off an hypocrite. :shame:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I agree, but I totally understand why he don't have a Twitter or FB account because of the bashing and crazy fans. As a fellow Swede I understand why he is so private about his life. I would hate to have my life posted all over the the web.
> So I totally understand why he is private because of all the rumors and crap posted about him.
> 
> But if I had Alex on Twitter I wouldn't say NO THANK you.. so i'm a bit off an hypocrite. :shame:



I understand that, but this wouldn't be about his truly private life, more of work/public stuff. His life is many ways is already posted on the web, so he doesn't have do that, nor does he even have to address it. And even if his FB/site allowed comments I suspect that whomever in his PR or management would be running it can probably moderate/delete the comments that get really weird.

Not that it would follow this template, but his costar has his own webpage:

http://www.jeffbridges.com/main.html


----------



## a_sussan

And does some if co-stars on TB, I some of them on Twitter.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> And does some if co-stars on TB, I some of them on Twitter.



MicMac has a website now. And if Alex does get a Twitter feed he should have MicMac actually do the tweets.


http://www.michaelmcmillian.com/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I doubt he'd ever have a public Twitter or Facebook - he's one of those that sensibly knows what to censor in the public domain.  But a central website wouldn't be a bad idea. Having said that, askarsgard.com does a good job. Even a direct collaboration with them would be a good thing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

**facepalming myself on my previous comments** ..please disregard.

..the more you know.. thanks Santress.


----------



## RedTopsy

If you belive in astrology.  









skarsgardaddict.tumblr


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Hey all been MIA. Exams are over and have been cleaning the house up after neglecting it. I lost count of how many loads of washing ive done. For 2 people my brother and I sure make a huge mess. Dishes!! Im constantly washing the dishes!! I don't understand how we go through so many dishes!!! 

The daily mail had a post on MM on his guest appearance on east and down, when are we going to hear about Alex's cameo??


----------



## MooCowmoo

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Hey all been MIA. Exams are over and have been cleaning the house up after neglecting it. I lost count of how many loads of washing ive done. For 2 people my brother and I sure make a huge mess. Dishes!! Im constantly washing the dishes!! I don't understand how we go through so many dishes!!!
> 
> The daily mail had a post on MM on his guest appearance on east and down, when are we going to hear about Alex's cameo??



Where do those dishes come from? There are only 3 in my household but some days it looks like I have been running a soup kitchen out of my house!

There are only 2 episodes left of Eastbound and Down....They made MM look so dorky  One of the episodes is a Christmas extravaganza but I can't remember if it is the finale or not, the next episode is on Sunday, so we will find out


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From the set of The Giver. This is the 'nurturing centre' where Alex's character spends a lot of time.






*Source: *Anna Aurelia on Instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Game on *****es!

Just caught Channel Ten news here which is one of the major network's in Oz. They did an extended piece on Heath Jamieson and Seamus Donoghue, the Aussies who are part of the Commonwealth Team in the race to the South Pole. The affiliated group for Walking with the Wounded in Australia is Soldier On

Our Prime Minister walked with them down by Sydney Harbour, giving them a fitting send-off. I'd say their on their way to London.
*Edit: *Yep they're leaving this weekend as per the linked story below, so possibly *Alex* will be jetting into London as well for preparation.(Moo, keep your eyes peeled and your cupcakes at the ready  )






Here's the link to the story. (old rivalries die hard - the Aussies are dead keen on beating the Brits..lol) 
http://www.southpole.letsfundraise.com.au/page?page=pm-bids-our-team-farewell

There's also a link to donate to this very worthwhile charity.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

^^ I saw that too!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Free.

Newer interview from *Maxima Magazine's* September 2013 issue.
This seems like a retread of his June 2013 interview with *Cinema.de*.
Very similar questions and answers.

From *EricandSookieLovers.com*:

Thanks to one of our frequent visitors and fellow Eric & Sookie lover, Alexandra aka Draculwho sent us this interview and scans from Maxima Magazine all the way from Austria! This issue was published back in September, but you dont mindas long as you read about him, right?

Alexandra translated the interview and asked that we please excuse her English because its not her first language. (No worries!    We appreciate this very much!)

You can read the interview below  followed by the scans themselves.

*Interview with Alexander Skarsgard
Schwedenbombe*
(you cant translate this into proper english  its an austrian sweetie, something like a chocolate marshmallow); word by word translation would be swedes bomb.

Alexander Skarsgård is one of the biggest newcomer talents Sweden has to offer.
If there wouldnt be the prominent factor (prominent father) the likeable actor would have followed his fathers footsteps way earlier. For the last ten years Alexander Skarsgård has been living in California. The first five years have been rather difficult and he spent more time sailing than going to auditions.  Since the success of True Blood, Skarsgårds career is rising and the sexy vampire can full fill his dream. He can pick roles due to creativity and not money. He is the eldest son of Swedish actor Stellån Skarsgård. He and his siblings have seen their father mostly on stage, which arouse his fascination for this profession. 1983 he succeeded in his first part in Åke och hans värld (Ake and his world) but the success insecured him that much, so he stopped acting and finished school instead. After a study visit in NYC Skarsgård decided to go on with his stage work and he appeared in some Swedish productions. 2001 he visited LA and he at once he got a part in Ben Stillers Zoolander. Hence Skarsgård wasnt sure about staying in Hollywood. During this phase he started to write scripts and he directed the highly acclaimed short Att döda ett barn (To kill a child). He got the attention of the American critics with the mini-series Generation Kill and 2008 he got the offer to portray the 1000 yrs old vampire Eric Northman. In the meantime the 6th season is finished. Since last year the 37-year old is the first male actor who starred in a CK promotion and he even settled down.

*Since five years TB is a hit series and you are named one of the sexiest vampires.*
Im not a vampire and I think that nobody sees himself as sexy.

*How do you explain yourself the fascination of vampires?*
Vampires are mysterious and there are lots of legends and stories around those creatures. Concerning TB, plot and characters have developed a lot, there were no recurrences during the last five years. Even we actors get to know the plot some weeks ahead of shooting. That makes it very exciting.

*What have you learned by doing TV series?*
Also after the 50th take you have to have the same energy like in the 1st take. Otherwise you dont feel the character and the result is lame.

*You are named a heart-throb. Is there an important wife in your life?*
The most charismatic wife in my life is my granny. The wife I admire most is my mum. I have a very dearly beloved relationship with her. How she raised 6 children and earned a medical degree is unbelievable to me, taking into consideration that my father was hardly at home. He spent 16-17 hours in the theatre, Saturdays and Sundays included. When I saw my dad, it was on stage.

*Despite you followed his footsteps.*
Yes, and two of my siblings are actors, too. But the real star of our family is my brother, he is earning a medical degree as well.

*Why did you become an actor and what have you learned from your father?*
During my childhood creative people working in the theatres have impressed me already. I have seen my dad lots on stage, so I gained some knowledge there. The longer Im living here in LA , the more I came to the conclusion that my dad guarded his private life very well. Of course, there havent been paparazzi in Sweden during his time and LA is different to Sweden. Cause I do know both worlds its important for me to keep my private life to myself. I dont want that everybody knows where Im refueling my car, where I do my groceries and with whom Im having a coffee. Ill take more attention to that as soon as Im having a family. I dont want my children to be children of famous parents.

*That sounds as if you want to stay in America and as you wont go back to Sweden?*
Yep, I love Sweden but my home is changing in political ways. The right parties are gaining strength and that insecures me. Blaming the immigrants is too simple, instead we should ask why our society isnt integrating them. In Sweden, its still a fact that a Swede has better chances to get a well-paid job as an immigrant from Iraq. Sweden was proud of being a welfare state. The last two years the level of income changed a lot. The safety net isnt there anymore and the riots are an outcome of this inequalities.

*In the movie The East you are a leader of a group of anarchists, which attack corrupt companies. Is this a current issue for you?*
Thats the reason I took the part. The frustration of those people is coherent. We see every day that billions of dollars are given to lobbyists, to buy votes and power in politics. That has nothing to do with democracy. The man on the street stays behind. The difference between me and Benji  my character  is that I prefer the civil disobedience.

*Speaking of money. Whats your relationship towards money?*
Thanks to the success of True Blood Im financially sound. Before True Blood I took parts to pay my bills. Now I can afford to take parts in independent movies like The East or Melancholia, where we have worked literally for free.

*What was your most luxurious investment?*
A house. I bought my first house two years ago. Before I was doing couch-surfing a couple of years and actually I lived two years in a friends garage. Some day I woke up and realized that its time to become a grown-up and to stop my nomadic life.

*You are in CK fragrance commericals. Which fragrance do you like most?*
Being the first male actor, who is the face of CK is an honour to me. I love fragrances which smell natural. Maybe this has to do something with my childhood. I grew up in South Stockholm and next to my childhood house there was this butchers shop. I still have that smell in my nose  as soon as Im talking about it. I prefer the smell of a sausage ten times more as every single artificial flavour.

Minibiography Alexander Skarsgård
Born: 25th August 1976 in Stockholm
5 siblings, 2 half-siblings
Father: Actor Stellån Skarsgård
Alexander Skarsgård filmography:
1983 Ake and his world
1989 Hunden som log
1999 Happy End
2001 Zoolander
2006 The Last Mission
2008 Generation Kill
2008 till now True Blood
2011 Straw Dogs
2011 Melancholia
2012 Battelship
2012 Testimonal for CK
2013 What Maisie Knew
2013 The East
(The East and What Maisie Knew are in local theatres since July 2013)

Quotes featured in the scans.
quote p25
Its important to me, to keep my private life to myself.
~Alexander Skarsgard handling with publicity
quote p26
There are lots of rumours about me, but not that many women in my life.
~Alexander Skarsgard about his image as heart-throb
picture p26
Agent Sarah should gain influence on the anarchist Benji only to blast his plans.











(Source: * EricandSookieLovers.com* via *EricSookieLover *twitter)

http://ericandsookielovers.com/2013...ard-interviewed-by-maxima-magazine-sept-2013/

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/EricSookieLover/status/397932734649085952

Tumblr:

http://ericandsookielovers.tumblr.c...nder-skarsg-rd-interviewed-by-maxima-magazine


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Free*, for pics and info about WWtW. 

Now, to the sofa and birthday beer  :snack:


----------



## Santress

*Happy Birthday, a_sussan!!!!*artyhat:

Hope you are having a wonderful, relaxing day and that your upcoming year is amazing!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you, had a good day at work and a relaxed day at home, having birthday party on Saturday with the family.


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Sussan!  artyhat:  


Sending you Alexpic and a birthdaycake.  








lovisaforsberg.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Topsy for 'Prinsesstårta' och beautiful pic of Alex. My wish when I blow candles is.... *insert Alex*..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy Birthday a_sussan!!!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Happy Birthday @a_sussan!


----------



## cate1949

Happy Birthday a-sussan!  Have a glorious day!

Thanks Santress for the interview


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Happy Birthday a-sussan!!!!

Hope you have  wonderful day!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you gals.!


----------



## Zola24

^ Hi Sussan, sorry I'm late but I'm glad you had a happy birthday drinkup: and I hope you have fun at the family party on Saturday artyhat:










dahlia7


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you for all birthday wishes.


----------



## MooCowmoo

*Happy belated birthday Sussan!*


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, hehe.... I wouldn't mind that..


----------



## a_sussan

Fresh from Twitter. So the gala is the 28th more than 20 days left 

WWTW @ supportthewalk 
White Tie Winter Gala by @netlawmedia on 28 Nov, Wonderful Silent Auction prizes, 100% of profits directly to #WWTW: http://******/1c9rZoB


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Hey all been MIA. *Exams are over and have been cleaning the house up after neglecting it.* I lost count of how many loads of washing ive done. For 2 people my brother and I sure make a huge mess. Dishes!! Im constantly washing the dishes!! I don't understand how we go through so many dishes!!!
> 
> The daily mail had a post on MM on his guest appearance on east and down, when are we going to hear about Alex's cameo??



I'm only one person and I have all these dishes. I think they breed in the sink over night. And my cats won't pull their weight and wash them for me. Very rude!

Have you packed for your trip yet?  



a_sussan said:


> Fresh from Twitter.* So the gala is the 28th* more than 20 days left
> 
> WWTW @ supportthewalk
> White Tie Winter Gala by @netlawmedia on 28 Nov, Wonderful Silent Auction prizes, 100% of profits directly to #WWTW: http://******/1c9rZoB




Different event. This is the one that he'll probably/hopefully be at:

*"Prince Harry* will be making one final stop before he sets off for his trek to the South Pole with charity Walking With The Wounded.

The sporty royal will pay a visit to London's famous Trafalgar Square on  14 November to attend a pre-departure event, where he will be  accompanied by members of the three participating teams.

Harry, who is part of Team Glenfiddich, will deliver a short speech and pick up last-minute provisions for the race.

The prince will collect the South Pole Flag and unveil the much-coveted  trophy that his team and two others  Team US and the Commonwealth Team   will race across the Antarctic for.

_The Wire_'s Dominic West will form part of the Commonwealth Team, while _True Blood_ star Alexander Skarsgård will race for Team US."

http://www.hellomagazine.com/royalty/2013110615513/prince-harry-south-pole-race/


----------



## a_sussan

OK, thanks for info about the event.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

True Blood won Favorite Premium Cable TV Show at the People&#8217;s Choice Awards.

















Belated Birthday Wishes a-sussan!!!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Great news about the Award. 
Thanks Free!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> True Blood won Favorite Premium Cable TV Show at the Peoples Choice Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belated Birthday Wishes a-sussan!!!!!



Free, that gif just made me spit out my drink!

Happy belated a_sussan!  You can make it birthday week!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sadly, Alex will not be making the November 14 event:

"Some of you were wondering if* Alexander Skarsgard* would also be attending this event on November 14thSkarsgard Management told us today that Alex will NOT be attending.
 If you havent had a chance yet, pop on over to the *Alex Skarsgard Fundraising Page. *Tonight  is the last night to be included in this weeks drawing for an 8x10  signed by Alex. You have until 9 a.m. CST tomorrow. [Details *here*.]  If you cannot donate tonight, the fundraising page will still be up all  through the race and most likely thereafter. ANY amount helps! Plus you  can leave a message for Alex!"


http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/66326983821/walking-with-the-wounded-update-regarding


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not sure if we have peeps from the Philippines on the thread, but if we do (and to any and all lurkers) please bunker down, stay safe.

From what' I've seen that typhoon is shaping up as one of the worst in history.

Sending good vibes out to everyone there.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Squirrel*, I might do that for next year    or at lest my gran who turns 90 years next year will.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> True Blood won Favorite Premium Cable TV Show at the People&#8217;s Choice Awards.
> 24.media.tumblr.com/2f98bada9cadbed53ba20a73e85cd026/tumblr_mge6gsh87w1qc9ub9o1_250.gif





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure if we have peeps from the Philippines on the thread, but if we do (and to any and all lurkers) please bunker down, stay safe.
> 
> From what' I've seen that typhoon is shaping up as one of the worst in history.
> 
> Sending good vibes out to everyone there.




I think that fab gif may be from last year as voting is still open, but more importantly as you said, concerned thoughts to all in the Philippines, stay safe.








> volsmba
> 
> People's Choice Award voting for True Blood is still open!
> 
> 11.7.2013  I&#8217;ve seen a few posts saying True Blood won the People&#8217;s Choice Award for Favorite Premium Cable TV Show.   I don&#8217;t know if this is an older post, but the PCA website shows True Blood is a nominee and voting is still open for the January 2014 awards show.
> 
> Vote now, Trubies:
> 
> http://www.peopleschoice.com/pca/vote/votenow.jsp



I don't think TB is gonna win this year. No 'sad face' - tbh I don't think, as a show, TB deserves to win, especially seeing the competition.


----------



## Zola24

Some more fab gifs 












henricavyll
















henricavyll

Always popping that hip  although it was a while before it even registered


----------



## brownsugarplum

Zola24 said:


> Some more fab gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll
> 
> Always popping that hip  although it was a while before it even registered


Good LAWD! Help me.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Zola* for those gifs, such a great start to a weekend  

The last gif  with the hip move and lip biting, oh my..    and those arms..


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks ladies for all the great pics, gifs and info. 
Zola, thanks for the pics from Straw Dogs. 
Alex is so hot and sexy in the role as Charlie Venner. Maybe I shouldn´t say that. :shame:
I know the film is very controversial because of a certain scene, "the scene", 
but I think Alex is so amazing in his interpretation of the character Charlie, his acting in the film
Straw Dogs was the first foreign film I saw him in and this film made me realise just
how good actor he is.
I then saw him in Generation Kill wich is so good.
but I liked him before that, first in the swedish film "Vingar av glas"(Wings of glass)
and now I must watch every film (or TV-role) he does and also in the future. 



This would be a nice job to have:











pbt1.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, it seams too be a tough job, I might have to do some over time just too get it right. *cough*, sorry.. but we have to start all over again, I forgot this.. *cough*.... *mumbles*.... I'm so sorry ...


----------



## RedTopsy

Sussan, I totally understand you.   


On the topic of Alex older films. Pics from "The Last Drop" 
It´s been a long time since I saw the film and I did not like it so much as I recall.
But you can watch the film just because Alex is so hot here. 
I think I will give it a try again. 





































mametupa.tumblr


----------



## BagBerry13

^^I always took that movie as a comedy and for that it was pretty good. I'm sure it wasn't intended but still. I had a few good laughs throughout the movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes, as I remember The Last Drop was rather bad. 
But Alex was very hot


----------



## a_sussan

I must admit that I haven't seen that movie, but now I have to. With that movie wasn't there something that the actors was partying pretty hard and was not so so serious about the movie. Or have I just dreamed that.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Yes, as I remember The Last Drop was rather bad.
> But Alex was very hot





a_sussan said:


> I must admit that I haven't seen that movie, but now I have to. With that movie wasn't there something that the actors was partying pretty hard and was not so so serious about the movie. Or have I just dreamed that.



Thank you both for your kind comments earlier  I remember Mik saying that The Last Drop was a rubbish movie although as usual Askars looked all kinds of hot. I'll send you a pm  I hope these particular ones haven't been posted recently  Skars in uniform 






fores.vogue.es






sistersinskarsgard






trueblood.espana






fores.vogue.es






askarsswedishmeatballs






mametupa


Eta: Thank you *brownsugarplum* too  and I'm sorry there is no help available, or cure 

Eta2: And I thought he now looks young in Gen Kill  Does he ever not look hot as f***!


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*,   OMG, now I have to watch this rubbish movie, holy crap, he is really good looking, no kidding.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks again Zola. Really hot pics of Alex from "The Last Drop".  

And to all interested.
You can still donate to the *Alex Skarsgard Fundraising Page*:

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Zola.

Fan pic from tonight (November 9, 2013 at Magica Roma in Capetown:






"Look who decided to pop into the #restaurant tonight!
#magica roma.&#8221;

*-lolsole* @ instagr.am









"When you get to meet the viking in the flesh
#goosebumps #hottie

BEST night at work.&#8221;

-*sherine_hill* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola.
> 
> Fan pic from tonight (November 9, 2013 at Magica Roma in Capetown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Look who decided to pop into the #restaurant tonight!
> #magica roma.&#8221;
> 
> *-lolsole* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you get to meet the viking in the flesh
> #goosebumps #hottie
> 
> BEST night at work.&#8221;
> 
> -*sherine_hill* @ instagr.am




He lives!  He also looks sunburned, especially in the neck area.

ETA: I haven't seen Last Drop, but it was released in 2006, probably filmed in 2005? Probably one of those roles he took to pay bills? And yet, two years later he was filming Generation Kill.


----------



## cate1949

oh ladies - all these pics of AS - geez - he is one fine looking man!!

So - he has gotten an attack of common sense and won't be flying from SA to London and then back to SA?  He needs to conserve his energy for this trek!


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> Thank you both for your kind comments earlier  I remember Mik saying that The Last Drop was a rubbish movie although as usual Askars looked all kinds of hot. I'll send you a pm  I hope these particular ones haven't been posted recently  Skars in uniform
> 
> 
> Eta: Thank you *brownsugarplum* too  and I'm sorry there is no help available, or cure
> 
> Eta2: And I thought he now looks young in Gen Kill  Does he ever not look hot as f***!



I saw this movie and it was garbage, but, the Skars goodness is the one good thing about the movie.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola.
> 
> Fan pic from tonight (November 9, 2013 at Magica Roma in Capetown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Look who decided to pop into the #restaurant tonight!
> #magica roma.
> 
> *-lolsole* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When you get to meet the viking in the flesh
> #goosebumps #hottie
> 
> BEST night at work.
> 
> -*sherine_hill* @ instagr.am





BuckeyeChicago said:


> ]He lives[/B]!  He also looks sunburned, especially in the neck area.
> 
> ETA: I haven't seen Last Drop, but it was released in 2006, probably filmed in 2005? *Probably one of those roles he took to pay bills*? And yet, two years later he was filming Generation Kill.



My reaction to the pics at the SA restaurant is the same as yours: He's alive and living in the land of munchkins.

Re: Last Drop. He's listed as #18 on the IMDB cast list for the movie, so yeah, this was a role he got and paid him some money. He really, really looks young, but good, in this movie, but, yeah, it's garbage. I'd rewatch Straw Dogs (great arm porn) before I rewatched  Last Drop. The Giver hairstyle is starting to grow on me. Didn't like it initially, but doesn't look too bad in the restaurant group pic. Lucky, lucky girls.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola.
> 
> Fan pic from tonight (November 9, 2013 at Magica Roma in Capetown:



Thank you for the great fan pix 




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks again Zola. Really hot pics of Alex from "The Last Drop".
> 
> And to all interested.
> You can still donate to the *Alex Skarsgard Fundraising Page*:
> 
> uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundraiser-web/fundraiser/showFundraiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard



Tku  and thank you for posting the alexskarsgard.net fund raising info again. They are really doing a good job at raising extra £'s. Although I'm a little surprised that HBO hasn't made a donation to the WWtW charity as it's all publicity and tax deductible, and most importantly a very worthy cause and not overly political. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> He lives!  He also looks sunburned, especially in the neck area.
> 
> ETA: I haven't seen Last Drop, but it was released in 2006, probably filmed in 2005? Probably one of those roles he took to pay bills? And yet, two years later he was filming Generation Kill.



Alex looks great  even with the sunburn, and don't worry I'm just arriving to gently massage in soothing balm. It may be more than his neck which needs tlc  




cate1949 said:


> oh ladies - all these pics of AS - geez - he is one fine looking man!!
> 
> So - he has gotten an attack of common sense and won't be flying from SA to London and then back to SA?  He needs to conserve his energy for this trek!



Yes, it does make a lot of sense for Alex to stay in South Africa. It is a beautiful country and I'm sure he's enjoying the Stellenbosch produce. He'll detox in time  I also wonder, as it's heading well into summer whether he has found an ice box to spend a few hours in every now and then. I don't know how it would work exactly but I think Harry was supposed to be spending a night in one.




VampFan said:


> I saw this movie and it was garbage, but, the Skars goodness is the one good thing about the movie.
> 
> My reaction to the pics at the SA restaurant is the same as yours: He's alive and living in the land of munchkins.
> 
> Re: Last Drop. He's listed as #18 on the IMDB cast list for the movie, so yeah, this was a role he got and paid him some money. He really, really looks young, but good, in this movie, but, yeah, it's garbage. I'd rewatch Straw Dogs (great arm porn) before I rewatched  Last Drop. The Giver hairstyle is starting to grow on me. Didn't like it initially, but doesn't look too bad in the restaurant group pic. Lucky, lucky girls.



Oh Skars  the movies we've sat through because you were in the cast 

Yes Alex does look great, although as far as I'm concerned the blonder the better: and he does always look a lot younger, and less threatening, when his hair is brushed forward, ie amnesiac Eric, and as Lincoln in WMK.
















sikanapanele


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> I saw this movie and it was garbage, but, the Skars goodness is the one good thing about the movie.
> 
> 
> *My reaction to the pics at the SA restaurant is the same as yours: He's alive and living in the land of munchkins*.
> 
> Re: Last Drop. He's listed as #18 on the IMDB cast list for the movie, so yeah, this was *a role he got and paid him some money. *He really, really looks young, but good, in this movie, but, yeah, it's garbage. I'd rewatch Straw Dogs (great arm porn) before I rewatched  Last Drop. *The Giver hairstyle is starting to grow on me.* Didn't like it initially, but doesn't look too bad in the restaurant group pic. Lucky, lucky girls.



That was the second thing I thought after 'he's alive' was 'wow, he's over a foot taller than everyone else'.

Luckily now he's still got that TB (and probably CK) FU money that can still let him take roles that interest him, and not just for the money.

I like the giver hair. Still getting used to how dark it is though. And that we can see his eyebrows.



Zola24 said:


> Thank you for the great fan pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku  and thank you for posting the alexskarsgard.net fund raising info again. They are really doing a good job at raising extra £'s. Although I'm a little surprised that HBO hasn't made a donation to the WWtW charity as it's all publicity and tax deductible, and most importantly a very worthy cause and not overly political.
> 
> 
> Alex looks great  *even with the sunburn, and don't worry I'm just arriving to gently massage in soothing balm. It may be more than his neck which needs tlc *
> 
> *Yes, it does make a lot of sense for Alex to stay in South Africa. *It is a beautiful country and I'm sure he's enjoying the Stellenbosch produce. He'll detox in time  I also wonder, as it's heading well into summer whether he has found an ice box to spend a few hours in every now and then. I don't know how it would work exactly but I think *Harry was supposed to be spending a night in one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Skars  the movies we've sat through because you were in the cast
> 
> Yes Alex does look great, although as far as I'm concerned the blonder the better: *and he does always look a lot younger, *and less threatening, when his hair is brushed forward, ie amnesiac Eric, and as Lincoln in WMK.





Hah! I do wonder with the sunburn if he's done filming his part in The Giver, so now he feels free to go with the lobster look. He really needs to work on remembering the sunblock and moisturizer. 

It's a long flight from SA to London and do it for such a short time, when he's already where they'll be leaving from, much better for him physically that he stays in Cape Town.

Harry and the Glennfiddich team did cold chamber training in September.

I'm a fan of the shorter hair, whether GK, SD, and of the brushed forward style, like WMK.


----------



## Zola24

I agree with everything you said  and who mentioned GK and SD?

























pbt1


And due that image limitation thing I'll have to post Straw Dogs separately, grr!





ericnorseman


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll






skarsjoy






alexskarsgardnet


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola for the pics, much needed this lazy Sunday.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola, those pics and gifs of Alex, just UNF....  
and Santress thanks for much awaited new pic of Alex.


From TMZ:

*Vote for Alex!*



> Prince Harry, Alexander Skarsgard, and "300" actor Dominic West are getting down to the wire before their epic race to the South Pole later this month -- and TMZ has obtained awesome photos of their training sessions from around the world.
> 
> FYI, Harry, Alex, and Dominic (each leading a separate team) are set to depart on their subzero 208-mile journeys to the South Pole in about three weeks -- with an ETA of December 17 -- and they've been training like madmen for the last year.
> 
> Polar guide Inge Solheim -- who is training the three men -- tells TMZ, they're all in phenomenal shape, prepping by ice climbing, skiing, and hiking around the world.
> 
> For example, the Skarsgard pics show the "True Blood" actor heavy backpack training in the Santa Monica mountains in September -- then camping, cross-country skiing, and cold weather conditioning in Norway in October.
> 
> Who ya got?
> Harry
> Alex
> Dominic
> VOTE




Link; http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/10/princ...est-south-pole-trek-walking-with-the-wounded/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Red.

TMZ finally added the pics to the article.  It's been up for hours without photos.
Of course, they forgot to add the photo gallery to Alex's article but remembered to post the pics of Mark Wahlberg's house.

Most of these we've seen before but there are a few new ones too.














(Source:  *TMZ.com*)

http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/10/princ...est-south-pole-trek-walking-with-the-wounded/


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *TMZ.com*)

http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/10/princ...est-south-pole-trek-walking-with-the-wounded/


----------



## VampFan

^^ I'm surprised that other websites haven't latched onto  this TMZ story. (Yeah, I'm looking at you JJ) Maybe tomorrow we'll see more reaction. I would have thought that the Harry connection would bring this to the forefront. I hope that this does become more prominent, if only because the cause is so great, especially this weekend remembering all the people that have served their country.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> ^^ I'm surprised that other websites haven't latched onto  this TMZ story. (Yeah, I'm looking at you JJ) Maybe tomorrow we'll see more reaction. I would have thought that the Harry connection would bring this to the forefront. I hope that this does become more prominent, if only because the cause is so great, especially this weekend remembering all the people that have served their country.



JJ's mentioned the Trek before, though probably nothing recently. Kristin BvS has started retweeting the WWtW/Inge Solheim tweets concerning Alex. I'm hoping that there will be more mainstream press coverage as the Trek begins.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Zola, those pics and gifs of Alex, just UNF....
> and Santress thanks for much awaited new pic of Alex.





Santress said:


> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/a8lt.
> (Source: TMZ.com)



Thank you for the info, and all the great photos 




VampFan said:


> ^^ I'm surprised that other websites haven't latched onto  this TMZ story. (Yeah, I'm looking at you JJ) Maybe tomorrow we'll see more reaction. I would have thought that the Harry connection would bring this to the forefront. I hope that this does become more prominent, if only because the cause is so great, especially this weekend remembering all the people that have served their country.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> JJ's mentioned the Trek before, though probably nothing recently. Kristin BvS has started retweeting the WWtW/Inge Solheim tweets concerning Alex. I'm hoping that there will be more mainstream press coverage as the Trek begins.



I'm really pleased that the WwtW Trek is getting more publicity although idk, maybe it's me, I'm a little disappointed that there wasn't a mention of the disabled military personnel taking part, or even a simple link to the Virgin donations' page which would have been nice. I am very pleased though that Kristin is retweeting 












alexanderssskarsbrow

Wondering if this would have been a good moment to suddenly pretend to drown? :wondering


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> alexanderssskarsbrow
> 
> Wondering if this would have been a good moment to suddenly pretend to drown? :wondering



I don't think I would have to pretend     and now I hope that he would do mouth-to-mouth to "save" me


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for the info, and all the great photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really pleased that the WwtW Trek is getting more publicity although idk, *maybe it's me, I'm a little disappointed that there wasn't a mention of the disabled military personnel taking part, or even a simple link to the Virgin donations' page *which would have been nice. I am very pleased though that Kristin is retweeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexanderssskarsbrow
> 
> Wondering if this would have been a good moment to suddenly pretend to drown? :wondering




Inge Solheim mentioned that in his tweet:
Trust @*TMZ* to be celeb focused. http://www.tmz.com/2013/11/10/prince-harry-alexander-skarsgard-dominic-west-south-pole-trek-walking-with-the-wounded/  Read about the soldiers http://www.wwtw.org.uk  @*supportthewalk* #*SouthPole2013* #*WWTW*

https://twitter.com/ingesolheim/status/399696903233093632

It's a conundrum, the celebs can help boost awareness of the charity, but the focus should still be on the veterans. In TMZ's case they rather lost the point.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I just wanted to post a message of support today for Christine over at the New Yuku. This lovely lady has suffered a big tragedy, and if any of you have time today, I'm sure she'd appreciate some words of support, no matter how small.

This fandom can be crazy sometimes, but if you any of you could set aside  a couple of minutes today for someone who could use some support and a little love right now, it would be appreciated.


----------



## RedTopsy

From Cosmopolitan US, December 2013 digital issue










> Prince Harry & Alexander Skarsgård were on the sexy side of Cosmos 2013 SEXY VS. SKANKY YEAR-END BLOWOUT (December 2013 digital issue). They are both competing in the South Pole Challenge 2013 to benefit Walking With The Wounded.




alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Paging Squirrel : Housekeeping for Squirrel.


----------



## RedTopsy

From "Melancholia"
Alex and Kirsten Dunst as Michael and Justine. 





















pinkbluebec.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Pics of Alex.


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, thanks for pics and gifs, surely it will make my night at work so much more easier to bare. 

Melancholia is such a beautiful and sad film, and those gym pic (oh my.. *swoon*..)


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Inge Solheim mentioned that in his tweet:
> Trust to be celeb focused.
> It's a conundrum, the celebs can help boost awareness of the charity, but the focus should still be on the veterans. In TMZ's case they rather lost the point.



TMZ missed the point? Leopards and spots  
Hopefully once the teams meet up in Cape Town and documentaries are made there will be more focus on WwtW.




RedTopsy said:


> From "Melancholia"





RedTopsy said:


> Pics of Alex.



Tku very much for all the great photos 




a_sussan said:


> *Topsy*, thanks for pics and gifs, surely it will make my night at work so much more easier to bare.
> 
> Melancholia is such a beautiful and sad film, and those gym pic (oh my.. *swoon*..)



Yes, those are some very nice images to take into work with you 






mametupa



Only Alex can still look this hot in a coverall. Sweet Mary 















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

spuffyfeels






spygirl1129
















hottilicious


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, those last gifs and the shower gifs aren't exactly helping here, it's just making me to have a really cold shower.  puh, is it getting hot here at work..


----------



## Zola24

^  I hope your employer appreciates Askars contribution to reducing his heating costs 

Oh and I just happened to stumble across just the Alex parts in The Last Drop. Unfortunately, there is no dialogue, just music 

"The last drop" movie - Alexander Skarsgard scenes
xMissAlexax




And as you like gym Skars





alexanderssskarsbrow


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Zola*,      it sure makes my night go faster watching those mouth drooling pics/gifs/vids.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If these are repeat postings, sorry (not).

*"WHEN actor Alexander Skarsgard was filming Iraq war miniseries Generation Kill in  the Kalahari Desert five years ago he had one album to remind him of  his nocturnal life back in Stockholm. It was Melbourne band Cut Copy's In Ghost Colours, which had just been released. 				 				* 			 		 		Two years ago, Skarsgard saw Cut Copy live when he was in Rio while they were touring their _Zonoscope_ album.
"The  promoter came in and said, 'There's a guy who wants to meet you, he's a  big actor in Hollywood,'&#8201;" Cut Copy's frontman Dan Whitford says.
"Then this seven-foot tall ripped Swedish dude comes through the door and tells us how much he loved us and how he listened to _In Ghost Colours _every night in the desert, and how he had a huge attachment to it. So we hung out after the show."
As  well as Skarsgard apologising to Whitford ("I told him how obsessed my  girlfriend is with him," the singer admits), it became a mutual  lovefest.
 	 	"We became best friends for life, just from one night of hanging out," Whitford says.
When they were looking for someone to star in a six-minute, twisted video for the title track of their new album _Free Your Mind_ they called their favourite shirt-dodging Swede.
"He  got right into it, he picked out his wardrobe, he kept asking what his  motivation was," Whitford says of the "crazy" clip, shot in LA.
_Free Your Mind _passed the Skarsgard test; Whitford admits much about the album harks back to _In Ghost Colours_, which reached No. 1 in Australia."


http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...opys-music-video/story-e6frfn09-1226750461963




"On the heels of their psychedelic, house-infused new album, 'Free Your  Mind,' the Aussie band&#8217;s bassist, Ben Browning, talks sax, drugs, and  Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s six-pack ... 

*So let&#8217;s talk about  the video for the album&#8217;s first single, also titled &#8220;Free Your Mind.&#8221;  How&#8217;d you manage to bag Alexander Skarsgard for it?*
We  were really lucky. We met him in Brazil three years ago. We were  playing there, and he&#8217;s a fan. We didn&#8217;t know that. We were playing and  just saw this dude right upfront going crazy over our songs, and  afterwards we wanted to meet him. He came backstage, and we ended up  hanging out. We went to some house party in Rio and ended up talking  about music and film all night. Then fast-forward two years later, and  we&#8217;re making the first video for this album and the director said, &#8220;Oh,  you know, you guys are friends with Skarsgard, so why don&#8217;t you ask him  if he will be in the video?&#8221; And we thought there was no way he&#8217;d be  able to do it. But we asked him and he was really up for it. We went to  L.A. to shoot it, and he had a day off to do it. We did it in one day.
*And, of course, because he&#8217;s Alexander Skarsgard, he had to get naked for it. Was that his idea or the director&#8217;s?*
I  think he was happy to do whatever was needed, and I think he and the  director sort of collaborated on what would go where and how he would  dress. He&#8217;s got that six pack and everything. He&#8217;s got to put it to use."


http://www.out.com/entertainment/mu...y-talk-sax-drugs-alexander-skarsgard-six-pack


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

E!Online picks up the WWtW story:

*Prince Harry&#8217;s South Pole Expedition Begins Next Week&#8212;All the Royal Details Revealed*


"There are only a few short days before *Prince Harry* embarks on a month-long journey to the South Pole.
The 28-year-old royal will be joined by _True Blood_ hunk *Alexander Skarsgård*, who has joined the American teamand _The Wire_'s *Dominic West*, who is going with the Commonwealth team.
Each  team is raising funds to military charities from their respective  nations&#8212;Soldier On (Australia and Canada), Soldiers to Summit (United  States of America) and Walking with the Wounded (United Kingdom).
According  to Kensington Palace, the teams will depart London for Cape Town, South  Africa on Sunday, Nov. 17. They will then head to Novolazarevskaya  Station in Antarctica on Nov. 19, where all participating groups will  spend a few days adjusting to the Antarctic temperatures. 

Once they've gotten their bearings, the teams will fly 87 degrees  south to spend even further time acclimating to the temperatures.
The  official trek begins on Nov. 30 and Kensington Palace officials hope  that the groups reach their South Pole destination by Dec. 16.
All participating team members will race 208 miles across the Antarctic Plateau  and are expecting to travel approximately 10 miles a day. Keep in mind,  they'll also be carrying extremely heavy backpacks with them throughout  the entire excursion.
*NEWS: More scoop on Prince Harry's South Pole training*
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Temperatures are said to be as low as 49 degrees below zero  Fahrenheit, with winds up to 50 mph, during some points of the charity  mission.
But worry not, each team will be guided by an experienced hiker and mentor as well as an emergency medical team.
Prince Harry introduced members of the U.K. team to *Queen Elizabeth II* Wednesday just before he departed for the journey."


http://www.eonline.com/news/480611/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## Zola24

^ Thank you for the E!Online info. Apart from the True Blood hunk, (are all journo's m/c's set up so as soon as they type 'Alexander Skarsgård T' then 'rue Blood hunk' is automatically inserted?), I thought the whole article was one of the best so far, although it still didn't mention the wounded vets, it did at least state the purpose of the Trek and made it clear that it is a very serious enterprise. Thank you E!Online


----------



## Zola24

> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Retweet this tweet from @VirginMoney to help support Walking With Wounded & the South Pole Allied Challenge 2013!
> 
> https://twitter.com/virginmoney/status/400880941297459200


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Buckeye* for info, finally some dates and info about their departure to South Pole. It's not many days left. 

*Zola*, maybe it was the pics/gifs you posted, but when I finally got home from work I slept very good for the first time in a long time.    Thank you!


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies!

An oldie from *Gröna Lund* in Sweden (June 25, 2013):





"Fab picture of me and Alexander Skarsgård 

#i look like a potato but whatever who cares.

-*elinkca* twitter


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress, Zola, Buckeye thanks for the pics, video and info about Alex.  
And Sussan, imagine what those nice pics of Alex can do.  

I´m so looking forward to the South Pole expedition, finally it´s getting closer.
I hope it gets a lot of mediacoverage. I want pics and films and interviews. 

It´s interesting to read the story behind the Cut Copy video and how they
managed to get Alex to participate. It seems a lot of exciting things happens 
around him or he makes things happen, I guess he is that kind of person.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Thanks *Buckeye* for info, finally some dates and info about their departure to South Pole. *It's not many days left.
> *
> *Zola*, maybe it was the pics/gifs you posted, but when I finally got home from work I slept very good for the first time in a long time.    Thank you!



In a week they'll be in Antarctica. I'm still really impressed that all of them are doing this.

And per Inge, Alex will meet up with the teams on Sunday:

#*alexanderskarsgard* is filming a movie, but will join the teams Sunday #*SouthPole2013*

https://twitter.com/ingesolheim/status/401015652804489216


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex, in a campaign to end child labour.



> Join the Campaign: Hold up YOUR *Red Card*  with Alexander Skarsgard








*Source:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilopictures/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex, in a campaign to end child slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilopictures/




This is a really worthy campaign.

But is it wrong of me to look at that pic and think "Arm porn! Neck porn! Tousled hair porn! Chin dimple porn!"?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No  It's also a charitable thing to find admirable qualities in another human being. That's my justification and I'm sticking with it.

His hair looks good. Me like.

*PS*: I'm an Aunty. My sister had her first baby on Wednesday


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Congrats, Aunty!!!!

Bigger version:





(Source: * ilopictures* @ flickr)

More info. here:

http://www.ilo.org/ipec/Campaignandadvocacy/RedCardtoChildLabour/lang--en/index.htm

Their flickr page featuring various celebs supporting the card:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilopictures/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No  It'*s also a charitable thing to find admirable qualities in another human being. That's my justification and I'm sticking with it.
> *
> His hair looks good. Me like.
> 
> *PS*: I'm an Aunty. My sister had her first baby on Wednesday



Hah!

I like his hair like this. It's still strange seeing his eyebrows though.

Yeah for being an aunty! The fun part is corrupting them and then handing them back to your siblings!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just a note for the fandom. One of the beloved TB fanfic writers has passed away. RIP EricIzMine.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh my. He sure looks good in,that charity pic. 

Congratulation Free, happy to be än aunt.


----------



## a_sussan

Slept a bit after work, but still fell  bit "lost" #


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Congrats to Auntie Free!  Who will no doubt infuse her niece with a great love of following celeb gossip and fashion at the appropriate time


----------



## VampFan

Thanks BC (finally someone picking up on the story), Zola and Red for the info and the pics during Skarsdrought.

Watching GMA this morning, they talked about the trek, but only mentioned Prince Harry.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex, in a campaign to end child labour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilopictures/



He obviously did this during filming in SA with the darker hair. I love that he's willing to give his name to good causes.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> No  It's also a charitable thing to find admirable qualities in another human being. That's my justification and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> His hair looks good. Me like.
> 
> *PS*:* I'm an Aunty.* My sister had her first baby on Wednesday



Congratulations!!! Babies are the best and Aunties are the best. They can do the whole Grandma spoiling, but they can also be the "cool aunt" because they're not as old as grandparents. Did your sister have a boy or a girl?  (Nevermind - just saw SS post. You have a girl to spoil now. You can channel all your girly feelings towards her after raising two boys. Have fun) 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just a note for the fandom. One of the beloved TB fanfic writers has passed away. RIP EricIzMine.



OMG! I saw that a writer on fanfic passed, but I didn't know it was her. The Mulitverse is done. She was a phenomenal writer. I always enjoyed her stories. She did a better job with the SSVM characters than CH did. My thoughts go out to her family.


----------



## Santress

That is very sad to hear about EricIzMine.  I'm not familiar with her work but some of my friends were fans.  My thoughts and prayers are with her family.

Gen Kill reunion pic with Bjorn Steinbach in Capetown.
This was just tweeted.
It may be from today (November 14, 2013) or earlier.
I remember he deleted a tweet referencing Alex earlier in the week (November 11, 2013).





"Great catch up with GK guys Alex Skarsgård and Dfox in Cape Town ... Why am I the only one trying to hide that I am a vampire?"

-*Bjornsteinbach* @ twitter


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks BC (finally someone picking up on the story), Zola and Red for the info and the pics during Skarsdrought.
> 
> Watching GMA this morning, they talked about the trek, *but only mentioned Prince Harry.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He obviously did this during filming in SA with the darker hair.* I love that he's willing to give his name to good causes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Babies are the best and Aunties are the best. They can do the whole Grandma spoiling, but they can also be the "cool aunt" because they're not as old as grandparents. Did your sister have a boy or a girl?  (Nevermind - just saw SS post. You have a girl to spoil now. You can channel all your girly feelings towards her after raising two boys. Have fun)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I saw that a writer on fanfic passed, but I didn't know it was her. The Mulitverse is done. She was a phenomenal writer. I always enjoyed her stories. She did a better job with the SSVM characters than CH did. My thoughts go out to her family.



Harry's still the biggest name. Dominic West often gets ignored completely. It would be really funny if he and the Commonwealth team won, since they're not paid as much attention.

Per the Flickr feed that this photo is in this was taken yesterday, November 14.

They probably should have had him hold the card up a couple of more inches, they ended up cutting off the 'labour' part of the card and it looks like he's giving 'red card to child'



Santress said:


> That is very sad to hear about EricIzMine.  I'm not familiar with her work but some of my friends were fans.  My thoughts and prayers are with her family.
> 
> *Gen Kill reunion pic with Bjorn Steinbach in Capetown.
> This was just tweeted.
> It may be from today (November 14, 2013) or earlier.*
> I remember he deleted a tweet referencing Alex earlier in the week (November 11, 2013).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Great catch up with GK guys Alex Skarsgård and Dfox in Cape Town ... Why am I the only one trying to hide that I am a vampire?"
> 
> -*Bjornsteinbach* @ twitter



I'm glad that he still hangs out with the GK actors when he can.

Looks like it was taken last Saturday in front of the Magica Roma restaurant.


----------



## RedTopsy

Congrats Free!  

Alex looks so fine in the Red Card campaign pic. Healthy and in great shape. 
How good to see him. 
I love that he is participating in this campaign.
It´s such a great cause.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No  It's also a charitable thing to find admirable qualities in another human being. That's my justification and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> His hair looks good. Me like.
> 
> *PS*: I'm an Aunty. My sister had her first baby on Wednesday



Congratulations Free on becoming an Auntie 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was very sad to hear about EricIzMine. She was only 37, thoughts and prayers for her, and to her children and family. RIP 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thank you very much for the great photos  Supporting any efforts to end child labour is a very worthy cause.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Harry's still the biggest name. *Dominic West often gets ignored completely. It would be really funny if he and the Commonwealth team won, since they're not paid as much attention.*
> 
> Per the Flickr feed that this photo is in this was taken yesterday, November 14.
> 
> They probably should have had him hold the card up a couple of more inches, they ended up cutting off the 'labour' part of the card and it looks like he's giving 'red card to child'
> 
> *I'm glad that he still hangs out with the GK actors when he can*.
> 
> Looks like it was taken last Saturday in front of the Magica Roma restaurant.



I've been thinking the same about Dominic West too  I'm not familiar with his fandom though, so maybe there is a little more buzz there, but he does seem a very determined man. It should be a good 'race'(?) 



Eta:* sussan* tku  and *RedTopsy* yes, it's very good to see Alex  and he does look mighty fine supporting such a worthwhile cause.

Wishing *Everyone* a great weekend. Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex in costume for *The Giver*.
*The Daily Mail* says this is from today (November 15, 2013).





(Source:   *dailymail.co.uk*)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...trol-cult-clone-costumes--just-new-movie.html


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks Santress - phew, the blue outfit is not the only look in that world...


----------



## Santress

^Yeah, I'm loving the sleek white look better than the onesie.

Another fan pic from *Gröna Lund* (June 25, 2013, Sweden):





(Source:  *oliwererkendal* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gals, there are fundraising efforts set up for both ChristineD at the new Yuku and also EricIzMine  (Angela). Angela leaves behind six children. If anyone wants the details, please feel free to PM me.

Such a rollercoaster of a week.

I am loving being an Aunty. It's lovely. She's the first girl grandchild for my parents and also is very different to my two blondies, 6 and 3. She has pale olive skin and jet black hair. At the moment, she just looks like she wants to go back from whence she came..lol.

Great photos, thanks Santress. Katie looks like she's wearing her dance shoes, lawd help us all.


----------



## Santress

Two more from today's filming (November 15, 2013).
HQ/Untagged:









(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant *tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress - phew, *the blue outfit is not the only look in that world.*..



I'm hoping that he keeps the blue onsie and breaks it out for Hammarby games 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gals, there are fundraising efforts set up for both ChristineD at the new Yuku and also EricIzMine  (Angela). Angela leaves behind six children. If anyone wants the details, please feel free to PM me.
> 
> Such a rollercoaster of a week.
> 
> I am loving being an Aunty. It's lovely. She's the first girl grandchild for my parents and also is very different to my two blondies, 6 and 3. She has pale olive skin and jet black hair. At the moment, she just looks like she wants to go back from whence she came..lol.
> 
> Great photos, thanks Santress. *Katie looks like she's wearing her dance shoes,* lawd help us all.



Thank you, I couldn't think of what type of shoes those reminded me of.
Perhaps they'll throw in a little dystopian song and dance number?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is going around Tumblr..and it's quite funny. (I'd laugh if it turns out to be true though because stranger things have happened). 



> "SECRET DUO WANTS TO BUY HAMMARBY"









More like...








Source: ****le


----------



## cate1949

congratulations Auntie!

If the rumor is true you know it is Alex who is part of that secret duo!

Cutting it close re: WWtW - still filming and the teams leave the UK on their way to SA tomorrow.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> congratulations Auntie!
> 
> *If the rumor is true *you know it is Alex who is part of that secret duo!
> 
> Cutting it close re: WWtW - *still filming* and the teams leave the UK on their way to SA tomorrow.



So that explains why Joel signed on for six more episodes of a fourth season of The Killing, he needs the extra cash for Hammarby!  

The Daily Mail article from Friday wrote that those pics were from Friday. But they updated the article with pics of Katie in NYC on Friday, so those set pics were from earlier. So she's done, and I suspect he is as well, since most of their scenes are together.

And isn't his cameo for Eastbound and Down on Sunday, the series finale?


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm hoping that he keeps the blue onsie and breaks it out for Hammarby games
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I couldn't think of what type of shoes those reminded me of.
> *Perhaps they'll throw in a little dystopian song and dance number? *



:lolots: That I would really want to see.. Alex in a musical, he said in a Swedish radio interview  (I think it was in 2009), that musical is one thing he wouldn't do.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Two more from today's filming (November 15, 2013).
> HQ/Untagged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *characteristicallyexuberant *tumblr)




Those white pants are very nice fitting for Alex.  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *And isn't his cameo for Eastbound and Down on Sunday, the series finale?*



I hope this will be a funny episode with Alex in it.
(I guess it will be a brief visit).
I´d like very much to see him in a comedy, he would be good.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh I sure wish that he do a comedy, a Brittish comedy, with a bit of a bite...


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Oh I sure wish that he do a comedy, a Brittish comedy, with a bit of a bite...



Yes and if he did a Swedish film or two, I wouldn't complain either


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So that explains why Joel signed on for six more episodes of a fourth season of The Killing, he needs the extra cash for Hammarby!
> 
> The Daily Mail article from Friday wrote that those pics were from Friday. But they updated the article with pics of Katie in NYC on Friday, so those set pics were from earlier. So she's done, and I suspect he is as well, since most of their scenes are together.
> 
> *And isn't his cameo for Eastbound and Down on Sunday, the series finale?*



I just stumbled across this





worldofskarsgard



> worldofskarsgard:
> 
> Alex will be in the season finale of Eastbound and Down tomorrow Nov 17.
> 
> http://m.wect.com/#!/newsDetail/23985677


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, such a great pic. Like alot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> I just stumbled across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldofskarsgard



His hair is so blond in that pic. 

I figured it had to be Sunday for EBAD since that's all that's left.


----------



## RedTopsy

From an article in the tabloid Se og Hör, Norway:
(googletranslation)



> This year the celebrities have also been on the expedition in Norway. In secret, Inge Solheim and True Blood star Alexander Skarsgård have been training hard at Djupvasshytta to prepare themself for ice fields in the South Pole.
> The Swedish Hollywood star also got a beautiful sunset on Galdhøpiggen, that he will never forget.
> - Alexander thought it was incredibly beautiful in Norway, says Inge Solheim



Link: http://www.seher.no/royal/her-tar-harry-farvel-67578



Photo: Camping, Alexander Skarsgard and Inge Solheim hiking in Jotunheimen, Norway


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.
Here is another I found from the same site:





*HELLY HANSEN: Also True Blood star Alexander Skarsgard used Helly Hansen clothing when he trained to Walking with the wounded expedition in Jotunheimen earlier this year.Photo: Jon Haldorsen*

http://www.seher.no/royal/prins-harry-i-helly-hansen-67539


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> From an article in the tabloid Se og Hör, Norway:
> (googletranslation)
> 
> *In secret, *Inge Solheim and True Blood star Alexander Skarsgård have  been training hard at Djupvasshytta to prepare themself for ice fields  in the South Pole.
> 
> Link: http://www.seher.no/royal/her-tar-harry-farvel-67578
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Camping, Alexander Skarsgard and Inge Solheim hiking in Jotunheimen, Norway



I don't know how secret it was, since Inge was bascically live-tweeting during parts of it.

Now the training in September in Malibu wasn't mentioned until it was done. We got a couple of tweets from people not directly part of the teams, but not during it.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red.
> *Here is another I found from the same site:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HELLY HANSEN: Also True Blood star Alexander Skarsgard used Helly Hansen clothing when he trained to Walking with the wounded expedition in Jotunheimen earlier this year.Photo: Jon Haldorsen*
> 
> http://www.seher.no/royal/prins-harry-i-helly-hansen-67539



He looks ridiculously hot in this pose/get up. It's all sorts of wrong.
But Helly Hansen is probably very happy to have him look that good in their clothing.


----------



## cate1949

he looks like he is breathing a little bit hard in that last pic - but my my he looks good.


----------



## cate1949

Katies holmes shoes are awful LOL Alex is drop dead stunning breath taking gorgeous in that first pic from Norway


----------



## a_sussan

In the last pic dressed in HH he so gorgeous, truely stunning and hot. Puewww.. hot..


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No  It's also a charitable thing to find admirable qualities in another human being. That's my justification and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> His hair looks good. Me like.
> 
> *PS*: I'm an Aunty. My sister had her first baby on Wednesday





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah!
> 
> I like his hair like this. It's still strange seeing his eyebrows though.
> 
> Yeah for being an aunty! The fun part is corrupting them and then handing them back to your siblings!



HAHA my niece who is now almost 3 saw my wall of shoes and was attempting to walk in some red leather heels (You should of seen my brothers face it was priceless). She is going to make my brother broke when she is older. Ive been taking her shopping with me for the holiday trip and loves it. I love corrupting her, it the best ever Free. 

gosh I leave at 6AM (which means we have to get to the airport by 4 am) this Tuesday we stop over in Dubai then off to Rome. We got an AMAZING deal with the hotel we are staying at....Waldorf Astoria!!!! Ive seen some pics its amazing, my sister is going to record my reaction to the hotel. We will attend a blessing by the pope in the Vatican and then we are going shopping. Then the cruise starts on Thursday. 

1 day and 8 hrs left!!!! I still have to pack I just have piles of shopping bags in my room. 

I am going to be instagraming so much these holidays!!!! My account is addicted2life if any of you would like to see the pics. 

last minute shopping tomorrow getting the Go Pro Hero 3 for duty free shopping.


----------



## a_sussan

Some news


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Since the teams are just arriving at Heathrow, I guess they'll meet up with Alex on Monday:

*WWTW*     &#8207;@*supportthewalk*  1h                         This is where the journey starts for the @*VirginMoney* #*SouthPole2013* Teams - @*HeathrowAirport* pic.twitter.com/pkhTS27sLK


https://twitter.com/supportthewalk


He's really doing this, isn't he?


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the info.
Alex sure looks good in these pics from Norway.  
This trip will be so exciting to follow.
Also hopefully soon pics from Eastbound and Down  









nice tan dude.


canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Jared has pics from the *Walking With the Wounded* training.
Many of them we've seen before but he has quite a few new ones:

































(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the pics!
Love, love these photos from the training in Norway.    
I could watch them for hours. 
They are so beautiful and just breathtaking and exciting.
Alex looks amazing in them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Have a great time Syd, you lucky gal.  Are you going to be back in time for drinks and lunch in Sydney @ Christmas?

I have to say, I am really digging that Alex is doing this. This is a big f**king deal, and really brave. Yes, there will be cameras following them, and all necessary precautions, but the Antarctic is no walk in the park. Like I said, I had a friend stationed at McMurdo Base Station, and from all of his tales... things can really turn on a dime with the weather down there.

I'm Team Commonwealth btw (Canada/Australia) but a bit of healthy competition is a good thing.(really, like any good Aussie, I just want us to kick the butts of the English..lol)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> HAHA my niece who is now almost 3 saw my wall of shoes and was attempting to walk in some red leather heels (You should of seen my brothers face it was priceless). She is going to make my brother broke when she is older. *Ive been taking her shopping with me for the holiday trip and loves it. I love corrupting her, *it the best ever Free.
> 
> gosh I leave at 6AM (which means we have to get to the airport by 4 am) this Tuesday we stop over in Dubai then off to Rome. We got an AMAZING deal with the hotel we are staying at....Waldorf Astoria!!!! Ive seen some pics its amazing, my sister is going to record my reaction to the hotel. We will attend a blessing by the pope in the Vatican and then we are going shopping. Then the cruise starts on Thursday.
> 
> 1 day and 8 hrs left!!!! I still have to pack I just have piles of shopping bags in my room.
> 
> I am going to be instagraming so much these holidays!!!! My account is addicted2life if any of you would like to see the pics.
> 
> last minute shopping tomorrow getting the Go Pro Hero 3 for duty free shopping.



Hah! It is great, isn't it?   I wasn't able to corrupt my neice so much as she lives in California and I don't see her that often. But I did enjoy corrupting my geographically closer nephews.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have a great time Syd, you lucky gal.  Are you going to be back in time for drinks and lunch in Sydney @ Christmas?
> 
> I have to say, *I am really digging that Alex is doing this. This is a big f**king deal, *and really brave. Yes, there will be cameras following them, and all necessary precautions, but the Antarctic is no walk in the park. Like I said, I had a friend stationed at McMurdo Base Station, and from all of his tales... things can really turn on a dime with the weather down there.
> 
> I'm Team Commonwealth btw (Canada/Australia) but a bit of healthy competition is a good thing.(really, like any good Aussie, I* just want us to kick the butts of the English..lol)*



It is a big deal, for everyone. It really is.

So, we're both agreed that the Brits can finish third?


----------



## Ms Kiah

These pictures are so beautiful. It's about time JJ featured it. He looks so sunburned in that one inside the tent. He better take care of himself. It's such a challenging trek for your spirit and body. I could never do it. I hope everyone stays safe with Alex's team winning! 

I'm very curious to see Eastbound and Down tonight.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! It is great, isn't it?   I wasn't able to corrupt my neice so much as she lives in California and I don't see her that often. But I did enjoy corrupting my geographically closer nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a big deal, for everyone. It really is.
> 
> So, we're both agreed that the Brits can finish third?



I think Moo will have something to say about that! . I'm impressed too - he likes adventures. After I saw "All is lost" I can't believe he sailed across the Atlantic.  

Syd, have a fantastic trip, we are all very jealous, sounds like a lot of fun.  And good booze and shopping!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> These pictures are so beautiful. It's about time JJ featured it. *He looks so sunburned in that one inside the tent. He better take care of himself.* It's such a challenging trek for your spirit and body. I could never do it. I hope everyone stays safe with Alex's team winning!
> 
> *I'm very curious to see Eastbound and Down tonight*.



I really wish he'd be more consistent with the use of sun block (sighs, vows to stop internet nagging him).

I hope it'll be something other than a 10 second appearance.


scaredsquirrel said:


> *=scaredsquirrel;25716194]**I think Moo will have something to say about that! .* I'm impressed too - he likes adventures. After I saw "All is lost" I can't believe he sailed across the Atlantic.
> 
> Syd, have a fantastic trip, we are all very jealous, sounds like a lot of fun.  And good booze and shopping!



Well, yes, but ... !

Are you in Chicago? How is your weather now? It was a little ... interesting there earlier this afternoon.

And can you telepathically communicate with a couple of your cousins here? Seems a squirrel couple have found a way into my friend's house and he can't get hem out.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Chicago is fine - some downed trees, lots of wind and rain, but the farther out parts got the whole hurricane hell.  And for a squirrel, losing a tree is not a good thing. Very scary stuff, Mother Nature is a powerful creature.  BC, have not figured out how to tell others not to 'borrow' housing - some folks have no manners!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Chicago is fine - some downed trees, lots of wind and rain, but the farther out parts got the whole hurricane hell.  And for a squirrel, losing a tree is not a good thing. Very scary stuff, Mother Nature is a powerful creature.  BC, have not figured out how to tell others not to 'borrow' housing - some folks have no manners!



The area around Peoria looks very very bad. 

We got remnants of the line of storms, but no tornadoes, thank goodness.

I tried to convince my friend to either adopt the squirrels as pets, or to lure them back to the outdoors via Reece's Pieces, sort of a reverse E.T. move. He didn't like either idea.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I can't wait for gifs of him in that wig. :lolots:

He had more scenes then I thought. Hilarious.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

There is no end to the punishment of hair creations that seems to have settled on Skars.  He truly is the king of bad wigs...


ETA:  :afrocool:  He wishes it looked this good...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here we go: 







*Source:* alexskarsgardnet


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And some more...




























*Source:* skarsgardfans


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's the Youtube clip. Alex cameoing as Toby Powers in the Eastbound & Down series finale.




*Edit: *And now that it's in my head I can't unsee it: I'm getting a Tom Hanks in _Bosom Buddies_ vibe from that hair.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source:* CanadianBeaversLoveAskars


----------



## cate1949

he's wonderful!!!

loved it!


----------



## cate1949

yes Brits third - I do think those Canucks and Aussies could take this - LOL - everyone is so focused on cutie pie Harry and Nordic god Alex that (UK versus US) that the commonwealth may just sneak by them!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for some new pics from Norway, I agree with *Ms Kiah* that they are wonderful. And *Free*, I knew I could count on you giving me a laugh, that pics/gifs are so funny. And the wig, let me just say.. where the (insert word) do they find them? :giggles:


----------



## MooCowmoo

I'll be honest ladies and say I really do not mind who wins the trek....It's such an amazing and worthwhile cause that anyone who takes part is a winner in my eyes....I just want them all to reach the finish line safe and sound, they all have my respect and admiration.....I've had to do teambuilding exercises dropped in random woods and walking up hills and mountains in Scotland.....I was a fish out of water to say the least....Moo concedes to being a total p*ssy :giggles:

GO TEAMS!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!

Syd, have an awesome time 

SANTRESS and everyone, thanks for all the pics and info...Looking forward to watching EBaD


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hasn't Alex said something along the lines that vanity is death to an actor? Obviously vanity isn't a problem for him. That wig! That outfit!


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

AHHHHH almost time. I can't sleep , Im going to need coffee and food. I'm afraid ill miss something. but then i think I can buy it in Europe. duh! 

I love the cameo. poor dude has a history of bad wigs. 

Free I'm back in Sydney after the 9 or 10th. 

See you guys!!!!


----------



## a_sussan

*Sidney*, have a wonderful trip to Europe! Hope to see many pics on Instagram


----------



## RedTopsy

Finally I got around to watch Alex in Eastbound and Down.  
Thanks Free for posting the video. 

It was so funny, I couldn´t stop laughing while watching.
Alex was so funny and his expressions were just over the top
And I love the wig, it was hilarious. Best wig.  
What a good ending to the show and so happy that Alex was a part of it.
This proves he should do more comedy.










beaufortplace.tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Finally I got around to watch Alex in Eastbound and Down.
> Thanks Free for posting the video.
> 
> It was so funny, I couldn´t stop laughing while watching.
> Alex was so funny and his expressions were just over the top
> *And I love the wig, it was hilarious. Best wig.*
> What a good ending to the show and so happy that Alex was a part of it.
> This proves he should do more comedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaufortplace.tumblr



Best worst wig ever. I also really like the outfit at the very end. I hope he got to keep it.

WWtW departure to Antarctica delayed by a day:

Their flight to Novo has now been delayed by at least 24 hours due to poor weather conditions in Antarctica. The teams will remain in Cape Town until the weather has improved, according to a Palace spokesperson."

http://www.royalcentral.co.uk/princeharry/prince-harry-and-walking-with-the-wounded-team-delayed-by-bad-weather-19979#.UoqP2yeOnSg


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=673381906025966&set=a.670465089650981.1073741865.120192621344900&type=1&theater


----------



## cate1949

syd - great fun wished for you!!

Alex is so funny in this - love his exaggerated expressions - sexy funny and compassionate - 

hope the weather clears soon so they can get started


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here's the Youtube clip. Alex cameoing as Toby Powers in the Eastbound & Down series finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: *And now that it's in my head I can't unsee it: I'm getting a *Tom Hanks in Bosom Buddies vibe from that hair.*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=

Maybe he could a do a comedy with Tom Hanks.



cate1949 said:


> syd - great fun wished for you!!
> 
> Alex is so funny in this - l*ove his exaggerated expressions* - sexy funny and compassionate -
> 
> hope the weather clears soon so they can get started



I've always loved how expressive he is. Though in the last scene, can't tell whether he's crying from grief, or the tightness of the pants has finally gotten to him. Or both.


----------



## Johanna81

BuckeyeChicago said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> Maybe he could a do a comedy with Tom Hanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved how expressive he is. Though in the last scene, can't tell whether he's crying from grief, or the tightness of the pants has finally gotten to him. Or both.




First I love Bosom Buddies. Second, a film with Tom Hanks would be some kind of awesome.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I've always loved how expressive he is. Though in the last scene, can't tell whether he's crying from grief, or the tightness of the pants has finally gotten to him. Or both.



And why do clothes from the future look suspiciously like the 80s?!


----------



## VampFan

Looks like they're delayed another 24 hours:

Edward Parker &#8207;@edparker1965 7h
@VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 delayed in Cape Town for another 24hr. Polar storm in Novo keeping us grounded @supportthewalk.


----------



## a_sussan

I hope the storms don't affect the rest of the expedition.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> And why do clothes from the future look suspiciously like the 80s?!



Because they were one of the best fashion periods ever?  



VampFan said:


> Looks like they're delayed another 24 hours:
> 
> Edward Parker &#8207;@edparker1965 7h
> @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 delayed in Cape Town for another 24hr. Polar storm in Novo keeping us grounded @supportthewalk.





a_sussan said:


> I hope the storms don't affect the rest of the expedition.



I'm going on the presumption they knew there would be weather delays, both before and during, and have plans/schedules for that.

http://weather.mirbig.net/en/AQ/all/6695014_Novolazarevskaya+Station#3-Day Forecast


http://www.accuweather.com/en/aq/novolazarevskaya-station/2273724/weather-forecast/2273724

Apparently there's a sauna in the area, perhaps Alex will get to use it:

The base itself can accommodate a summer population of around 50  people and is a collection of the necessary structures that are  essential to any successful permanent Antarctic station. Mostly what Im  referring to here is the Banya.
 Banya is the Russian word for sauna. Judging from its frequency in  conversations and the cultlike devotion of its followers, it appears  this word describes something much more  an activity, a social event, a  state of mind. Not a day goes by at the Russian station without a  mention of the Banya, and Im beginning to wonder if the main thrust of  the entire Russian Antarctic Program is focused on this bathhouses use  and operation. 
 This Banya represents the southernmost wooden sauna in the world. The  timber building was first prefabricated in St. Petersburg, Russia, in  2006, disassembled, and then brought south on the Russian icebreaker the   Federov. Once down here, a team of carpenters rebuilt the Banya over  43 days. Its got a change room, a porch, teakettle, bathing room, and  every other amenity you could ask for with a top of the line sauna. The  porch even has a view of the massive nearby ice sheet...Were all itching to get to work and head out to our field camp, but  theres not much to be done about it with this wind. So to take an hour  out of my day and sit in a blindingly hot sauna, beat myself with  bundles of leaves, and let my mind clear was lovely. Perhaps it is the  location or perhaps there is something truly inherent about the spirit  of the Banya. All I can say is it is wonderful to stand with a hot cup  of tea amidst the frozen scenery as we wait to leave for Lake Untersee.


http://scientistatwork.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/17/russian-comforts-on-antarctic-ice/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Now looks like it won't be until at least Friday until they are able to leave:

"The teams and the support crew are due to fly to Novo on Friday morning,  but this will be confirmed this afternoon depending on the most recent  weather forecasts. Listen to Victoria&#8217;s voice blog to know more."

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...toria-nicholson-gets-in-touch-from-cape-town/

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk


----------



## cate1949

hoping Alex will do one of these reports!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just going to leave this here.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just going to leave this here.



I know the casting calls are spoilerish but not always indicative of what's really going on. Nor indicative of what will happen in the end. But considering how Buckner is effing up everything he touches now I have a feeling he and the writers will end up being closer to Charlaine Harrising Eric. I know, it's just a love interest, Eric needs to move on, etc. Whatever.

Maybe Alex should stay in Antarctica. And so far still scheduled for leaving tomorrow:

"The teams are planning to leave from Cape Town into Novo Airbase  tomorrow morning, to join Conrad and the support team and acclimatise  before the race starts."

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...-via-team-glenfiddich-guide-conrad-dickinson/


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know the casting calls are spoilerish but not always indicative of what's really going on. Nor indicative of what will happen in the end. *But considering how Buckner is effing up everything he touches now I have a feeling he and the writers will end up being closer to Charlaine Harrising Eric. I know, it's just a love interest, Eric needs to move on, etc. Whatever.*
> 
> Maybe Alex should stay in Antarctica. And so far still scheduled for leaving tomorrow:
> 
> *"The teams are planning to leave from Cape Town into Novo Airbase  tomorrow morning, to join Conrad and the support team and acclimatise  before the race starts."*
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...-via-team-glenfiddich-guide-conrad-dickinson/



Buckner have no clue what the fans wants, so of course he will eff it up and big time to. I thought it was hard to "destroy" an entire series with a couple of episodes, but he could. 

And I hope they will leave tomorrow to SP, the race starts at 30th, so there are not so many days left.


----------



## RedTopsy

From kpopstarz.com:
(November 20, 2013)

Nothing new here to read I guess. But it´s a very nice pic of Alex.   




> *Alexander Skarsgard To Head U.S. Team In South Pole Allied Challenge To Raise Funds For Organization That Help Wounded Veterans Find Long-Term Employment*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard To Head U.S. Team In South Pole Allied Challenge To Raise Funds For Organization That Helps Wounded Veterans Find Long-Term Employment
> Alexander Skarsgard, despite his work schedule has found time and strength to squeeze in some extreme training. The True Blood hunk, who is currently a cast member for the upcoming film The Giver is will head up the U.S. team for the South Pole Allied Challenge and has been training for it intensively.
> 
> The 37-year-old actor will go against the teams of Prince Harry of U.K. and Dominic West, repping the Commonwealth group, for the race organized by Walking With The Wounded.
> 
> The U.K.-based charity funds the re-training and re-education of wounded servicemen and women with the goal of helping them find long-term employment after they have left the Armed Forces.
> 
> Just Jared, Jr. reports that the teams led by the celebrities will trek around 15KM to 2KM per day (9-12 miles), endure temperatures as low as -49 Fahrenheit temperatures and 50 mph winds. Theyll be doing all this while pulling their sledges toward the southernmost point on the globe.
> 
> According to TMZ.com, Alexander Skarsgard, Prince Harry and Dominic West (from the movie 300) have been training hard for the past year under the guidance of Inge Solheim who is a polar guide.
> 
> As much as the 3 men are all being trained by Inge Solheim, the prince and Dominic have been getting their cold weather training in Iceland while Alex Skarsgard has been prepping in the Santa Monica mountains as well as in Norway. The jetting around alone is enough to beat down many of us leave alone rigorous training plus acting on a set full of mega stars.




Link; http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/49866/20131120/alexander-skarsgard-news.htm


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Buckner have no clue what the fans wants, so of course he will eff it up and big time to. *I thought it was hard to "destroy" an entire series with a couple of episodes, but he could.
> *
> And I hope they will leave tomorrow to SP, the race starts at 30th, so there are not so many days left.



He did. And he doesn't really seem to realize what he's done.


* Eastbound & Down Co-creator Jody Hill on the Show&#8217;s Six Feet Under&#8211;esque Finale*
By   Denise Martin*
"...Where did the idea to cast Lindsay Lohan and Alexander Skarsgard as Kenny&#8217;s kids come from? 
*God, where _did _we  get the Lindsay Lohan idea? I think we wanted to give people something  to talk about, but it also fits. It&#8217;s Kenny&#8217;s idea. He&#8217;s writing this  screenplay, so it would make sense that he would cast Lindsay Lohan. We  just put ourselves in Kenny&#8217;s head and asked whom we thought he&#8217;d want  to play his daughter. And for Alexander Skarsgard? Maybe he was like, &#8220;I  love _True Blood_.&#8221;   
*How did you approach her? Was she a fan of the show?...
*Alexander, too. He really got into it. He had this whole idea where Toby _loves _his  father unconditionally. So much. Like Kenny&#8217;s the best dad ever, and  he&#8217;s the perfect son. I think he had a lot of fun with it. He totally  got his role and didn&#8217;t try to ham it up. He knew if he played it legit  that it would be funnier..."


http://www.vulture.com/2013/11/eastbound-and-down-finale-six-feet-under.html

I want to know what Alex's reaction was when he saw the wig and the outfit.


----------



## Zola24

Tku Everyone for all the great pix, news, and views. I'm getting really nervous about the WwtW race and hope the weather conditions improve and stay as fair as possible for everyone taking part.

A slight distraction 










mycelebrityfantasy






alexanderskarsgard-ineffable






grolschattiff


Please stay safe everyone. Best wishes &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku Everyone for all the great pix, news, and views. I'm getting really nervous about the WwtW race and hope the weather conditions improve and stay as fair as possible for everyone taking part.
> 
> A slight distraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexanderskarsgard-ineffable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grolschattiff
> 
> 
> Please stay safe everyone. Best wishes &#9829;x



I love the shots from the ZDT premiere, tan and scruffy and sexy.

And it looks like they're in/on their way to Antarctica:


@*VirginMoney* #*SouthPole2013* destination Antarctica. @*supportthewalk*. Cool departure board at Cape Town. pic.twitter.com/SW81XBMbUb


No more tweets from me until after @*VirginMoney* #*SouthPole2013* arrives at South Pole around 15 Dec. Pls follow us at @*supportthewalk*.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#SouthPole2013&src=hash

*The Village Comms*     &#8207;@*VillageComms*  51m #*teamglenfiddich* have arrived in Antarctica! Good luck to the team as they start #*southpole2013* @*supportthewalk*


----------



## a_sussan

Finally on their way, that is really good news.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I love the shots from the ZDT premiere, tan and scruffy and sexy.
> 
> *And it looks like they're in/on their way to Antarctica:*
> 
> 
> @*VirginMoney* #*SouthPole2013* destination Antarctica. @*supportthewalk*. Cool departure board at Cape Town. pic.twitter.com/SW81XBMbUb
> 
> 
> No more tweets from me until after @*VirginMoney* #*SouthPole2013* arrives at South Pole around 15 Dec. Pls follow us at @*supportthewalk*.
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#SouthPole2013&src=hash
> 
> *The Village Comms*     &#8207;@*VillageComms*  51m #*teamglenfiddich* have arrived in Antarctica! Good luck to the team as they start #*southpole2013* @*supportthewalk*



Oh tku so much Buckeye, I am so pleased  Delays are almost unbearable and they must have been so glad to be on their way. The adventure begins, at last


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Some pics from the airport today.
I'm sure untagged versions will surface soon enough but these will tide us over until they do.











Alexander Skarsgard checks into the Antarctic flight at the airport as the Walking with the Wounded team prepare to start their trip to the South Pole (November 22, 2013, Cape Town, South Africa).

(Source:  *PictureDesk.com*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*!!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

A few without so many tags:








Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard checks into the Antarctic flight to get to the race.

Skarsgard and Prince Harry have finally embarked on their Antarctic challenge after a 48-hour delay.

The group was forced to stay over in Cape Town this week as a storm in the south pole meant flights had to be cancelled.

This morning, Harry, a cluster of celebrities and 12 injured servicemen were given the all-clear and boarded a plane headed for Russia&#8217;s Novolazarevskaya Station, which is situated at the edge of the Antarctic continent.

Due to land later today, they will meet the US and Commonwealth teams to start the period of &#8216;acclimatisation&#8217; before they set off on a 200-mile trek through treacherous conditions.

On Friday 30 November, once they are used to the altitude and freezing temperatures, the teams will start the race.

(Source:  *DailyMail.co.uk*)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2511857/Prince-Harry-finally-able-set-Antarctica.html


----------



## RedTopsy

Finally Alex is on his way! Happy to see the pics. Thanks Santress.  
And thanks everyone for the pics and info. 
I wish them a safe journey and a great adventure.  
They are amazing for doing this and
I´m proud over Alex participating.


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged from today's Cape Town departure (November 22, 2013):














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## MooCowmoo

They have arrived!

http://splendidroyalty.tumblr.com/post/67771878172/prince-harry-alexander-skarsgard-in-antarctica


----------



## RedTopsy

YouTube-video with Prince Harry, Alex and the WWTW-teams arriving in Antarctica.
Alex is wearing a Hammarby hat.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> They have arrived!
> 
> http://splendidroyalty.tumblr.com/post/67771878172/prince-harry-alexander-skarsgard-in-antarctica



Is that a Hammarby hat? I am hoping the scarf makes an appearance as well.

They're really doing this, aren't they? They're going to ski some 200 miles to the South Pole.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for all the pics and video ladies!  Egads, that looks really cold and windy.  And I forgot that parts of this will require pulling the sled over crags and snow drifts (yes, this is why there are not squirrels in that part of the world,, we'd expect a snow plow to clear the path).  that looks...exhausting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the pics and video ladies!*  Egads, that looks really cold and windy.*  And I forgot that parts of this will require pulling the sled over crags and snow drifts (yes, this is why there are not squirrels in that part of the world,, we'd expect a snow plow to clear the path).  t*hat looks...exhausting*.



And yet it will seem balmy compared to where they're headed:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/11/22/3267/

I suspect that at the end of the trek, everyone involved is just going to sleep for a week.


----------



## cate1949

it is a hammarby hat!  LOL  I am just so inspired by this - he of course did not have to do this yet he is - says a great deal about his sense of adventure -


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the info, pix, and vid. I'm getting kinda nervous so instead I'll just concentrate on Askars' Hammarby hat 

















All gifs marvelandwhimsy


----------



## a_sussan

I think it's funny that he promote Hammarby on this trip. I tought they only promote sponsor to the trip.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I think it's funny that he promote Hammarby on this trip. I tought they only promote sponsor to the trip.



Since Hammarby's a sports team I think it's allowable!  

I imagine him singing Hammarby songs to get himself motivated along the Trek.


----------



## Johanna81

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Is that a Hammarby hat? I am hoping the scarf makes an appearance as well.
> 
> They're really doing this, aren't they? They're going to ski some 200 miles to the South Pole.


My question is once they get there, how do they get back? Snow mobile? Airplane?


----------



## a_sussan

By plane, there are an big science station there, and that there is like an "airport" there.


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> I think it's funny that he promote Hammarby on this trip. I tought they only promote sponsor to the trip.



I think it may be a 'comfort' hat and also a little shout out that although he is with the US team he is also throwing some Sweden in there too 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since Hammarby's a sports team I think it's allowable!
> 
> *I imagine him singing Hammarby songs to get himself motivated along the Trek*.



I did not think I could fall any deeper in unrequited love with this guy and then he goes and does all this......And then you put it in my head that he is singing football songs along the way....I'm getting all emotional.....Like 'Christmas' emotional.... I'm going to need some wine to get through this.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I think it may be a 'comfort' hat and also a little shout out that although he is with the US team he is also throwing some Sweden in there too
> 
> 
> 
> *I did not think I could fall any deeper in unrequited love with this guy *and then he goes and does all this......And then you put it in my head that he is singing football songs along the way....I'm getting all emotional.....Like 'Christmas' emotional.... I'm going to need some wine to get through this.....



I think I fell more in love in reading this (originally via ASnet):

https://twitter.com/Noom



*Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  11h 
                We're interviewing @*AlexanderSkars* @*ingesolheim* + Dr. Lewis tomorrow. What ?s do you have? #*teamnoomcoach* #*wwtw* pic.twitter.com/Glsq4qWgk0
 *ambrosia*     &#8207;@*BeSnchz*  10h 
@*Noom* @*AlexanderSkars* @*ingesolheim*  Alexander - other than the obvious, why is this cause so special to him?  Does he hv a spec. connection

*Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  10h 
@*BeSnchz** he begged Inge to join the trip when they were hanging out in NYC. Apparently his love of exploration is why he's there!*
 So, instead of just taking a cruise ship down from Ushuaia and visiting the coast, maybe see some birds, do a little inland hiking, you know, like almost every other Antarctic tourist, no, he does this. 
He really does want to go out and live life, doesn't he?


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think I fell more in love in reading this (originally via ASnet):
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noom
> 
> 
> 
> *Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  11h
> We're interviewing @*AlexanderSkars* @*ingesolheim* + Dr. Lewis tomorrow. What ?s do you have? #*teamnoomcoach* #*wwtw* pic.twitter.com/Glsq4qWgk0
> *ambrosia*     &#8207;@*BeSnchz*  10h
> @*Noom* @*AlexanderSkars* @*ingesolheim*  Alexander - other than the obvious, why is this cause so special to him?  Does he hv a spec. connection
> 
> *Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  10h
> @*BeSnchz** he begged Inge to join the trip when they were hanging out in NYC. Apparently his love of exploration is why he's there!*
> So, instead of just taking a cruise ship down from Ushuaia and visiting the coast, maybe see some birds, do a little inland hiking, you know, like almost every other Antarctic tourist, no, he does this.
> He really does want to go out and live life, doesn't he?




BC...I totally agree and he is not doing it just 'for show' either *coughKimKardashiancough*.....I seriously want to hug him


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> I think it may be a 'comfort' hat and also a little shout out that although he is with the US team he is also throwing some Sweden in there too
> 
> *I did not think I could fall any deeper in unrequited love with this guy and then he goes and does all thi*s......And then you put it in my head that he is singing football songs along the way....I'm getting all emotional.....Like 'Christmas' emotional.... I'm going to need some wine to get through this.....



* LOL   I'm going to cling to that thought throughout the trip. He sure loves his football team.  *

*Moo*, I right beside you, it's like I would like to drop to my knees and like worship him. But then again, he is Skarsus, so that is not so strange. 

*Buckeye*, that would have been my question too, but now I know why he's on this expedition. Think that is so cool of him and *Moo*, I would like to do more than hug him, :giggles: nuff said..


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> * LOL   I'm going to cling to that thought throughout the trip. He sure loves his football team.  *
> 
> *Moo*, I right beside you, it's like I would like to drop to my knees and like worship him. But then again, he is Skarsus, so that is not so strange.
> 
> *Buckeye*, that would have been my question too, but now I know why he's on this expedition. Think that is so cool of him and *Moo*, I would like to do more than hug him, :giggles: nuff said..



Sussan, Oh I'd like to do more than just hug.....


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think I fell more in love in reading this (originally via ASnet):
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noom
> 
> 
> 
> *Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  11h
> We're interviewing @*AlexanderSkars* @*ingesolheim* + Dr. Lewis tomorrow. What ?s do you have? #*teamnoomcoach* #*wwtw* pic.twitter.com/Glsq4qWgk0
> *ambrosia*     &#8207;@*BeSnchz*  10h
> @*Noom* @*AlexanderSkars* @*ingesolheim*  Alexander - other than the obvious, why is this cause so special to him?  Does he hv a spec. connection
> 
> *Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  10h
> @*BeSnchz** he begged Inge to join the trip when they were hanging out in NYC. Apparently his love of exploration is why he's there!*
> So, instead of just taking a cruise ship down from Ushuaia and visiting the coast, maybe see some birds, do a little inland hiking, you know, like almost every other Antarctic tourist, no, he does this.
> He really does want to go out and live life, doesn't he?


 
He has an amazing life. Being able to do whatever he wants, whenever he wants. I am so jealous of his freedom. 

How did Alex even meet Inge to hang out? Does he just know everybody?

I'm really looking forward to the reports of this trek.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think I fell more in love in reading this (originally via ASnet):
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noom
> 
> 
> 
> *Noom  *     &#8207;@*Noom*  11h
> *We're interviewing @AlexanderSkars @ingesolheim + Dr. Lewis tomorrow*.
> So, instead of just taking a cruise ship down from Ushuaia and visiting the coast, maybe see some birds, do a little inland hiking, you know, like almost every other Antarctic tourist, no, he does this.
> He really does want to go out and live life, doesn't he?






I´m really looking forward to that interview. Hopfully coming soon.
Love, love Alex for doing this. I say it  again, I´m so proud of him. 
And it seems that a lot of exciting things happens around Alex or he makes
things happen.  He is that kind of person.


----------



## RedTopsy

Gifs from a video of the departure to Antarctica:

























mypace0406.tumblr


I don´t know how to post the video but here is the link:

http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/update/2013-11-22/wounded-selby-soldier-trekking-to-south-pole/


----------



## Singra

Oh wow I don't know he was doing the South Pole race... that's very cool!




Johanna81 said:


> My question is once they get there, how do they get back? Snow mobile? Airplane?





a_sussan said:


> By plane, there are an big science station there, and that there is like an "airport" there.



I've heard the take-off from the American station is really hair-raising.


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Sussan, Oh I'd like to do more than just hug.....



Haha.. my point exactly .. 

Thank you* Topsy* for the gifs,   he sure looks very fit..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> BC...I* totally agree and he is not doing it just 'for show' either **coughKimKardashiancough*.....I seriously want to hug him



Nope. If it were really just for show he'd be a 'regular' tourist instead of this.



Ms Kiah said:


> *He has an amazing life.* Being able to do whatever he wants, whenever he wants. I am so jealous of his freedom.
> 
> *How did Alex even meet Inge to hang out? Does he just know everybody?*
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the reports of this trek.



He does. I'm glad that he realizes that he's got these type of opportunities now and is going after them.

That's the second part of the question, isn't it?  How did he first meet Inge? 



RedTopsy said:


> I´m really looking forward to that interview. Hopfully coming soon.
> Love, love Alex for doing this. I say it  again, I´m so proud of him.
> *And it seems that a lot of exciting things happens around Alex or he makes
> things happen.  He is that kind of person*.



Yes.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

More delays:


 *Robert Jobson*     &#8207;@*theroyaleditor*  4h 
                Prince Harry & the @*supportthewalk* teams hope to leave Novo base camp tmrw but departure likely to be delayed until at least Tuesday.


*Robert Jobson*     &#8207;@*theroyaleditor*  4h 
                Prince Harry & @*supportthewalk* teams spent the day trying to find ways to pass time, including unpacking & re-packing kit & resting.
 *Robert Jobson*     &#8207;@*theroyaleditor*  4h 
                Prince Harry & @*supportthewalk* teams were unable to take part in any ski training due to a snow storm and very high winds.
  *Robert Jobson*     &#8207;@*theroyaleditor*  4h 
                Bad weather has meant Prince Harry & @*supportthewalk* teams have been largely confined to their camp today.
https://twitter.com/theroyaleditor


----------



## so confusing

I suppose its too much to hope for that he and Prince Harry will start making out with each other out of boredom?


----------



## cate1949

did Alex do the interview promised by INge?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

so confusing said:


> I suppose its too much to hope for that he and Prince Harry will start making out with each other out of boredom?



Hah! But the way the British press is covering this we'd have photos, but only of Harry.



cate1949 said:


> did Alex do the interview promised by INge?



Nope. Still having satellite issues. And @Noom hasn't updated any future attempts. Only that there will be future attempts.


----------



## so confusing

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! But the way the British press is covering this we'd have photos, but only of Harry.



They'd have to photoshop in a penguin or something, surely? Not just have Harry tonguing the air?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

so confusing said:


> They'd have to photoshop in a penguin or something, surely? Not just have Harry tonguing the air?



They'd just blur Alex out.


----------



## Santress

From *Walking With the Wounded's* Facebook this morning:





A complete Team Noom Coach and half of Team Glenfiddich (Richard, Kate and Duncan) taking their first strides on skis yesterday in Antarctica. It was grey and windy but warm, today the pressure has been dropping and it is blowing approx 35 knots but is only about 0C hence wet conditions for skiing - miserable!

(Source:  *WalkingWiththeWounded* Facebook)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From *Walking With the Wounded's* Facebook this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A complete Team Noom Coach and half of Team Glenfiddich (Richard, Kate and Duncan) taking their first strides on skis yesterday in Antarctica. It was grey and windy but warm, today the pressure has been dropping and it is blowing approx 35 knots but is only about 0C hence wet conditions for skiing - miserable!
> 
> (Source:  *WalkingWiththeWounded* Facebook)



Suddenly my having to sit out at the bus stop yesterday in 17 degrees Fahrenheit doesn't seem so bad, at least it wasn't windy or snowing.

Is that him in front? I'm going on height as my guide.

I see on the Facebook page how everyone is packing and repacking their pulks. By the time this is over no one on this Trek is going to want to pack luggage for a long long time.


----------



## a_sussan

Just so we know in which time zone he's in, here is some info from Wikipedia 

In most places on Earth, local time is determined by longitude, such that the time of day is more-or-less synchronised to the position of the sun in the sky (for example, at midday the sun is roughly at its highest). 

This line of reasoning fails at the South Pole, where the sun rises and sets only once per year, and all lines of longitude, and hence all time zones, converge. There is no a priori reason for placing the South Pole in any particular time zone, but as a matter of practical convenience the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station keeps New Zealand Time. This is because the US flies its resupply missions ("Operation Deep Freeze") out of McMurdo Station which is supplied from Christchurch, New Zealand.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> From *Walking With the Wounded's* Facebook this morning:



Oh, the weather doesn´t seem to be the best, all windy and grey/white. I hope it gets clearer soon.  I wonder what they will do if it comes a storm when they are out in the open and skiing?
Maybe they have to dig a cave under the snow or they can just stay inside the tent.  
(I will think of the person in the front of the photo as Alex)



a_sussan said:


> Just so we know in which time zone he's in, here is some info from Wikipedia
> 
> In most places on Earth, local time is determined by longitude, such that the time of day is more-or-less synchronised to the position of the sun in the sky (for example, at midday the sun is roughly at its highest).
> 
> This line of reasoning fails at the South Pole, where the sun rises and sets only once per year, and all lines of longitude, and hence all time zones, converge. There is no a priori reason for placing the South Pole in any particular time zone, but as a matter of practical convenience the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station keeps New Zealand Time. This is because the US flies its resupply missions ("Operation Deep Freeze") out of McMurdo Station which is supplied from Christchurch, New Zealand.



Didn´t know about this. Thanks for the info. I guess I haven´t been so interested in the South
Pole before Alex went there.  



Clip of Alex leaving for the WWTW-trip:
(Gifs above)


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, I have seen some documentary about South Pole and they are quite interesting, but I didn't know about the time thing, so if I stay in the south Pole for a hole year, I have actually "aged" a day..  lol.. it's like space travelling.. !! Awesome


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Just so we know in which time zone he's in, here is some info from Wikipedia
> 
> In most places on Earth, local time is determined by longitude, such that the time of day is more-or-less synchronised to the position of the sun in the sky (for example, at midday the sun is roughly at its highest).
> 
> This line of reasoning fails at the South Pole, where the sun rises and sets only once per year, and all lines of longitude, and hence all time zones, converge. There is no a priori reason for placing the South Pole in any particular time zone, but as a matter of practical convenience the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station keeps New Zealand Time. This is because the US flies its resupply missions ("Operation Deep Freeze") out of McMurdo Station which is supplied from Christchurch, New Zealand.





a_sussan said:


> *Topsy*, I have seen some documentary about South Pole and they are quite interesting, but I didn't know about the time thing, s*o if I stay in the south Pole for a hole year, I have actually "aged" a day..  lol.. it's like space travelling.. !! Awesome [*/QUOTE]


Thanks for the time zone info, I really hadn't considered that at all.

Hah! 

I'd forgotten about the sunlight issues:

"the Antarctic Circle is the northernmost latitude in the Southern  Hemisphere at which the sun can remain continuously above or below the  horizon for 24 hours. Every place south of the Antarctic Circle  experiences at least one whole day each year during which the sun does  not set, and at least one whole day during which the sun does not rise. A  period of twenty-four hours' continuous daylight occurs at least once per year as does a period of twenty-four hours' continuous night time. ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarctic_Circle

"During the southern winter (MarchSeptember), the South Pole receives no  sunlight at all, and from May to July, between extended periods of  twilight, it is completely dark (apart from moonlight). In the summer  (SeptemberMarch), the sun is continuously above the horizon and appears  to move in an anti-clockwise circle. However, it is always low in the  sky, reaching a maximum of 23.5° in December. Much of the sunlight that  does reach the surface is reflected by the white snow. This lack of  warmth from the sun, combined with the high altitude (about 2,800 metres  (9,186 ft)), means that the South Pole has one of the coldest climates  on Earth (though it is not quite the coldest; that record goes to the  region in the vicinity of the Vostok Station, also in Antarctica, which lies at a higher elevation).[21]  Temperatures at the South Pole are much lower than at the North Pole,  primarily because the South Pole is located at altitude in the middle of  a continental land mass, while the North Pole is at sea level in the  middle of an ocean (which acts as a reservoir of heat)."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pole
*"How much daylight is there in Antarctica during summer and winter?*

  On Antarcticas coast, where our stations are located, there are  usually a couple of weeks in mid-winter (around 21 June) when the sun  does not rise, and a couple of weeks in summer around Christmas when  there is 24-hour sunlight."


http://www.antarctica.gov.au/about-antarctica/environment/weather/sunlight-hours


Something else for a lot of people on the Trek to adjust to. Probably not so much for Inge and Alex, as they get that in Norway and Sweden in some variation. However, it's probably an adjustment in expecting that the midnight sun means wonderful Scandinavian summers and in Antarctica it just means slightly moderated temperatures, with high winds and blowing snow.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Apparently half the team(s) will leave tomorrow (Tuesday) and the other half leaves on Wednesday:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...nounces-the-departure-of-the-teams-from-novo/


----------



## cate1949

so they start trekking Friday - really got a feel for how big a deal this is from that broadcast


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Just so we know in which time zone he's in, here is some info from Wikipedia





BuckeyeChicago said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antarctic_Circle





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Apparently half the team(s) will leave tomorrow (Tuesday) and the other half leaves on Wednesday:
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...nounces-the-departure-of-the-teams-from-novo/



Thank you for the interesting information, and the ed parker broadcast.

Wish them all a safe journey and the very best of luck.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Spot the Skars:

"Prince Harry (front) leads blind #TeamNoomCoach Member Ivan Castro on a training session on the ice. &#8212; in Antarctica."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...836.1073741872.120192621344900&type=1&theater

Still nothing on whether they've been able to start flying to the starting point.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the info, and photo link 

A slightly different photo.






mygrarrythings



> A well wrapped up Prince Harry ski training in Antarctica
> 
> via Clarence House


----------



## a_sussan

I read on Twitter that they are suppose to leave today.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!
I'm enjoying the pics even if we can't definitely make out which one is Alex.

Here is a clear shot of his face (53 second mark) in this briefing video:



(Source:  *The Royal Family Channel* YouTube via *splendidroyalty* tumblr)

http://splendidroyalty.tumblr.com/post/68178729644/prince-harry-forgets-cameras-in-antarctica


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Santress*, he looks  young and have kind of "the boy next door" look.   But still news, pics or videos are always nice.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the video Santress.
Handsome Alex.  

Nice to see the briefing.


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> *Topsy*, I have seen some documentary about South Pole and they are quite interesting, but I didn't know about the time thing, *so if I stay in the south Pole for a hole year, I have actually "aged" a day.*.  lol.. it's like space travelling.. !! Awesome



This might be the place to go to if you want to "stay young" for a long time.....


----------



## RedTopsy

Gifs of Alex:   


























Gifs: alexskarsgardnet.tumblr, marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> I'm enjoying the pics even if we can't definitely make out which one is Alex.
> 
> Here is a clear shot of his face (53 second mark) in this briefing video:
> 
> YOUTUBE]jZb1hLI3Ve4[/YOUTUBE
> 
> (Source:  *The Royal Family Channel* YouTube via *splendidroyalty* tumblr)
> 
> http://splendidroyalty.tumblr.com/post/68178729644/prince-harry-forgets-cameras-in-antarctica



Tku very much for the vid  Yes, we do seem to be playing a whole new game of 'Where's Wally/Skars?' with some of these Antarctica photos 




RedTopsy said:


> Gifs of Alex:
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/e1112e6465cf3fdc0639e0828370e4f9/tumblr_mwvxhqWEu41qaufopo1_500.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/10947f518404e45df504f247a415159e/tumblr_mwvww9k0Su1qk4jbqo4_400.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/93845f747deb2be494d6e673f64208ed/tumblr_mwvww9k0Su1qk4jbqo3_250.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/376d588d332f354aa833a108403d9664/tumblr_mwvww9k0Su1qk4jbqo1_250.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Gifs: alexskarsgardnet.tumblr, marvelandwhimsy.tumblr



Thank you for the great gifs  Love the last one, wtf did he find to take a photo of that was so amusing? 


Eta: A slightly bigger gif  Alex looks so fine 





marvelandwhimsy


----------



## cate1949

he looks very attentive -


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Amusing pre-flight brief. I'm presuming that means that Alex and everyone else is now at the starting point, acclimating to the altitude. Hopefully we'll get some pics. Though the way the photos have been going it'll be all Harry and everyone else will be an afterthought.

And The Spirit Award nominations were announced today. Sadly, nothing for The East, Disconnect or WMK. 

@cate: He is very attentive, isn't he? Almost everyone else is very fidgety, like a classroom of kindergarteners, and Alex is very focused on the briefing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cate1949 said:


> he looks very attentive -



I read that as "attractive", and I'll stick by it   Noob-hair and all.


----------



## cate1949

Yeah = too much focus on Harry IMHO


I like his lack of vanity - they are making a documentary that will be shown in the US and UK - probably other places too - yet he has kept the brown dye job - no attempt to become the blonde Viking god - of course - he is Viking god  even with the brown hair!  But still - I think it does show a lack of vanity on his part.   


Well - they are on their way now - perhaps a little prayer for everyone's safety !!


----------



## so confusing

Squirrel!

It's like you don't want to hear my thoughts on the Hollywood Reporter's actress roundtable


eta- just to make this alex related -  is skars going to have a hard time keeping warm given that he's tall and gangly?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ugh, my family's in town, cluttering up my tree..and strangely they don't want me on the Internet catching up on Alex and his awesome arctic adventures...boo.  He does look hot in that briefing, but brrrrr..they look cold!  Thanks for all the photos and gifs ladies!


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, I do enjoy the gifs you are putting up here, the last one is so funny, the one where he's walking in the snow, that look very cold.


----------



## ellieroma

I love how focused Alex is on whatever is being said (i had to watch the video on mute due to work getting in the way of following his every move). 

I love all the gifs and pictures too, hopefully when the treck starts we'll get more of Alex and not just Harry.

BTW, i'm a new commer to this thread - thanks to everyone who makes it so full of pretty pictures


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Spot the Hammarby hat:


NOVO, ANTARCTICA - In this undated handout photo provided by Walking  with the Wounded (WWTW) on November 26, 2013, Prince Harry, patron of  Team UK in the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge 2013 expedition  and the Walking With The Wounded teams leave Novo, Antarctica for their  second base camp at 87 degrees south, the starting point for the race  and where further acclimatisation will take place. ... (Photo by WWTW via Getty Images)





via Getty.

                 27 November 2013
* Prince Harry  and his fellow Walking With The Wounded expedition competitors are  making their way to their second base camp ahead of the race to the South Pole.*

Harry  will race with a team of injured British servicemen and women against  groups from the US and the Commonwealth in an expedition organised by  the charity Walking With The Wounded.
A Kensington Palace  spokesman said : "Prince Harry and half of the Walking With The Wounded  teams have left Novo today for their second base camp at 87 degrees  south. The rest of the teams will leave Novo tomorrow to join them,  where they will all spend a few days acclimatising to the altitude and  colder temperatures.
"The race to the South Pole is still due to start around 30th November."


http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...venturers-head-to-new-base-camp-29789143.html


----------



## RedTopsy

Welcome ellieroma!   


Videos of Alex.  
(short clip)

Walking in the snow.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Topsy for the clips, much appreciated    and it's seams to be quite cold and windy.. brrr.. so glad I'm home in Sweden and we still have +5C during the days even it's pretty windy here too.


----------



## mik1986

I hope that everyone has a safe and fantastic Thanksgiving/Holiday!!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Thanksgiving! Have a great holiday!


----------



## Zola24

ellieroma said:


> I love how focused Alex is on whatever is being said (i had to watch the video on mute due to work getting in the way of following his every move).
> 
> I love all the gifs and pictures too, hopefully when the treck starts we'll get more of Alex and not just Harry.
> 
> BTW, i'm a new commer to this thread - thanks to everyone who makes it so full of pretty pictures



:welcome2: ellieroma




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Spot the Hammarby hat:
> 
> NOVO, ANTARCTICA - In this undated handout photo provided by Walking  with the Wounded (WWTW) on November 26, 2013, Prince Harry, patron of  Team UK in the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge 2013 expedition  and the Walking With The Wounded teams leave Novo, Antarctica for their  second base camp at 87 degrees south, the starting point for the race  and where further acclimatisation will take place. ... (Photo by WWTW via Getty Images)
> 
> Prince_Harry"]Prince Harry and his fellow Walking With The Wounded expedition competitors are  making their way to their second base camp ahead of the race to the //searchtopics.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/topic/South_Pole"]South Pole.





RedTopsy said:


> Welcome ellieroma!
> 
> Videos of Alex.
> (short clip)
> 
> Walking in the snow.
> 
> YOUTUBE]0sIqTgpsmOk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Departure Cape Town, taking a photo.
> 
> YOUTUBE]IEGZ99FO9tI[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you for the photo, report, and the vids 




a_sussan said:


> Thank you Topsy for the clips, much appreciated 'hugs:   and it's seams to be quite cold and windy.. brrr.. so glad I'm home in Sweden and we still have +5C during the days even it's pretty windy here too.



 I was thinking similar last weekend when the temp was 1c.




mik1986 said:


> I hope that everyone has a safe and fantastic Thanksgiving/Holiday!!!!



Mik  I am so glad you dropped by  Wishing you, and everyone, a very happy Thanksgiving. Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x


----------



## Zola24

*Alexander Skarsgard WWTW South Pole 2013 10*
via:myloveskarsgard/posted by:729113223


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> *Alexander Skarsgard WWTW South Pole 2013 10*
> via:myloveskarsgard/posted by:729113223




Thank you.
It's sad, you can't even see him, in the sense that he's obviously recognizable, but you can hear him, and that's better than we've had most of the last week, expect for a few seconds in the background.. And there doesn't seem to be a shot of Harry in there, so it's even better.

And Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans. And Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I know that Harry is Prince Hot Ginger but geez let the Swede have some press. I thought there would be a ton of footage of him. 

It's very cold on the East Coast and I couldn't imagine being where they are right now.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thank you.
> It's sad, you can't even see him, in the sense that he's *obviously recognizable, but you can hear him*, and that's better than we've had most of the last week, expect for a few seconds in the background.. And there doesn't seem to be a shot of Harry in there, so it's even better.
> 
> And Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans. And Happy Hanukkah!





Ms Kiah said:


> I know that Harry is Prince Hot Ginger but geez *let the* *Swede have some press. I thought there would be a ton of footage of him*.
> 
> It's very cold on the East Coast and I couldn't imagine being where they are right now.



Yes, it is a shame that most of the reports seem to be focusing in on Harry but ITN is the British media, and SkyNews may also be more interested in Harry, so I guess Alex, Dominic, and the other volunteers are always going to come second, and it is so good, however briefly, to see Alex enjoying(?) himself 

I'm not sure when that vid was made but at least the weather, whilst obv cold, does not look as windy or gloomy as previously. It'll be interesting to see the 2 documentaries when they come out as these may be more balanced, (depending on which organization makes them), and also there should be more emphasis on the vets and raising funds for WwtW 

Happy Thanksgiving, and Happy Hanukkah


----------



## Zola24

> *volsmba*:
> 
> Thank you, youtube user 729113223 for bringing happiness to my inbox via new Askars videos!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/729113223/videos
> 
> I get an email whenever you post a new video of Alex in Antartica and it makes me very happy!  Thanks also for pointing out where &#8220;ninja&#8221; Alex is.
> 
> Is he trying to avoid a camera?  Geez, we get so excited over a 2.4 second clip of him, it&#8217;s frustrating.  But, I&#8217;ll take what I can get!




*Alexander Skarsgard WWTW South Pole 2013 9*
Via:volsmba/Posted:729113223






We'll take what we can get too


----------



## Zola24

Great s/caps 






skarsgardfans






skarsgardfans

Oh Askars 


Eta: 













> pbt1:
> 
> I would recognize that strut anywhere.


----------



## MooCowmoo

I know that you are all a little miffed that Harry is getting a lot of facetime but don't forget he is the patron of WWTW which is a British charity....Plus the media here are complete tw@ts about the Royal Family and as they are covering the challenge Harry will be front and centre....I want more Skars too but I am betting he is happy to be in the background and do what he is there for


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the videos! Always nice to see new ones.  
I was happy when I found the video with Alex walking in the snow. 
I could recognise his swagger, hot  
Of course they will focus on Prince Harry in media, after all he is royalty.  

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you in the USA!
We don´t celebrate Thanksgiving in Sweden, but this upcoming Sunday we are starting the
countdown to Christmas Eve, every Sunday from 1:st to 4:th Sunday of Advent.
We light a candle in a special candlestick until there is 4 candlelight (one for each Sunday).


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, oh, I soo love Sundays of Advent, it's getting so "christmasy" then, all the light in peoples windows only think missing is the snow. :snowballs:

Thank you all for the clips, gifs and pics so nice to see that he enjoys the expedition.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> I know that Harry is Prince Hot Ginger but geez let the Swede have some press. I thought there would be a ton of footage of him.
> 
> It's very cold on the East Coast and I couldn't imagine being where they are right now.





MooCowmoo said:


> I know that you are all a little miffed that Harry is getting a lot of facetime but don't forget *he is the patron of WWTW which is a British charity.*...Plus the media here are complete tw@ts about the Royal Family and as they are covering the challenge Harry will be front and centre....I want more Skars too but I am betting he is happy to be in the background and do what he is there for



It's not a British thing. Alex doesn't get any coverage here either. Mainly because he's not well-known enough. True Blood didn't happen and probably never will so how should people know him? Every morning at the metro station I see the day's newspaper covering Prince Ginger and how he arrived at the Antarctic, what he's doing there etc. If they would do the same with Alex the papers wouldn't sell. People have no reference point with him here. For us Prince Ginger is the only well-known person in this group so he gets covered.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Y*es, it is a shame that most of the reports seem to be focusing in on Harry but ITN is the British media, and SkyNews may also be more interested in Harry, *so I guess Alex, Dominic, and the other volunteers are always going to come second, and it is so good, however briefly, to see Alex enjoying(?) himself
> 
> *I'm not sure when that vid was made but at least the weather, whilst obv cold, does not look as windy or gloomy as previously.* *It'll be interesting to see the 2 documentaries *when they come out as these may be more balanced, (depending on which organization makes them), and also there should be more emphasis on the vets and raising funds for WwtW
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, and Happy Hanukkah



Those vids were probably taken Tuesday, which is when the first flight to the starting point left. Apparently it was half of each team that went on Tuesday, and the other half yesterday.

We may have to wait awhile, at least here in the US, but I'm presuming the documentaries will be less focused on the celeb(s) and more on the vets.



MooCowmoo said:


> I know that you are all a little miffed that Harry is getting a lot of facetime but don't forget he is the patron of WWTW which is a British charity....Plus the media here are complete tw@ts about the Royal Family and as they are covering the challenge Harry will be front and centre....I want more Skars too but I am betting he is happy to be in the background and do what he is there for



I knew that Harry, being Royal and the patron would get more attention than Dominic or Alex, who aren't as well known. But the British reports seem to be ignoring the vets as well. Something that Harry, to his credit, seems aware of.

I do wonder what the British media coverage of it will be like if Team Glenfiddich doesn't finish first.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks to everyone for the pics, videos and gifs.




BagBerry13 said:


> It's not a British thing. Alex doesn't get any coverage here either. Mainly because he's not well-known enough. True Blood didn't happen and probably never will so how should people know him? Every morning at the metro station I see the day's newspaper covering Prince Ginger and how he arrived at the Antarctic, what he's doing there etc. If they would do the same with Alex the papers wouldn't sell. People have no reference point with him here. For us Prince Ginger is the only well-known person in this group so he gets covered.



US coverage is only about Harry, too.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Those vids were probably taken Tuesday, which is when the first flight to the starting point left. Apparently it was half of each team that went on Tuesday, and the other half yesterday.
> 
> We may have to wait awhile, at least here in the US, but I'm presuming the documentaries will be less focused on the celeb(s) and more on the vets.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that Harry, being Royal and the patron would get more attention than Dominic or Alex, who aren't as well known. But the British *reports seem to be ignoring the vets as well.* Something that Harry, to his credit, seems aware of.
> 
> I do wonder what the British media coverage of it will be like if Team Glenfiddich doesn't finish first.



This is my biggest problem with everything I've seen. I'm OK with Alex not getting a bunch of coverage, didn't really expect it. What does bother me is the lack of mention of any of the vets. They're making it look like Harry's doing this solo trek with a bunch of "support" personnel. I hope as time goes on they will think to mention the wounded vets.

For all of you celebrating today - Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Those vids were probably taken Tuesday, which is when the first flight to the starting point left. Apparently it was half of each team that went on Tuesday, and the other half yesterday.
> 
> We may have to wait awhile, at least here in the US, but I'm presuming the documentaries will be less focused on the celeb(s) and more on the vets.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that Harry, being Royal and the patron would get more attention than Dominic or Alex, who aren't as well known. But the British reports seem to be *ignoring the vets as well*. Something that Harry, to his credit, seems aware of.
> 
> I do wonder what the British media coverage of it will be like if Team Glenfiddich doesn't finish first.



Yep BC, the Brit media are ****e for that kind of thing unless it is something they can sensationalize, which if involving a member of the royal family (such as this is) that is all they will focus on....I haven't bought a newspaper for years as quite frankly, they are all as bad as each other and not even worthy of emergency bum paper!

The vets will always be the true heroes here and I am sure that those out there that care about the cause will know that at heart, it's just frustrating that the vets are not being given a chance to show what the charity truly is all about.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all who celebrate, I am grateful that I have come to 'know' you of sorts through the forum....now go eat some delicious food!


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes, really bad coverage from the media concerning the vets who are the real heroes in WWTW.
Shame on the media.  
And Sussan, me too (looking forward to all the lights in the windows).   :xtree:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Yep BC, the Brit media are ****e for that kind of thing unless it is something they can sensationalize, which if involving a member of the royal family (such as this is) that is all they will focus on....*I haven't bought a newspaper for years* as quite frankly, they are all as bad as each other and not even worthy of emergency bum paper!
> 
> *The vets will always be the true heroes here* and I am sure that those out there that care about the cause will know that at heart, it's just frustrating that the vets are not being given a chance to show what the charity truly is all about.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and all who celebrate, I am grateful that I have come to 'know' you of sorts through the forum....now go eat some delicious food!



What, you don't even buy the Daily Fail?!  

At least the Brits could do more on their own team (I'd be fine with more on Ibi Ali (shallow)). 

I hope that as the Trek gets underway and the media realizes how difficult this really is that maybe they'll shift their focus a little bit. Or, they'll just do stories on how cold Harry probably is. And he, and everyone else, will be a little chilled:

_Team Glenfiddich member Guy Disney updates the audio diary from 87° South,  he then passes the phone to his team mate Ibi Ali, but unfortunately  the reception got crackly as soon as he starts speaking.
&#8220;We are at 87° South at the moment. Myself, Harry and Ibi got here  late last night at about 2:30am GMT [...] We had to stop for a refuel at  83° South, and we had to disembark for about an hour, and it was  definitely cold, probably about -40°C/-45°C, quite a shock for all of  us. Everything else is good, good speed this afternoon, good to get out  and stretch the legs. We&#8217;re at altitude here so everyone has got slight  headaches and we are not eating as much as we should be, otherwise,  spirits are good.&#8221;_

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/11/27/guy-disney-gets-in-touch-from-87-south/

ETA: Parade Magazine, which is an insert in many US Sunday papers, did a story with the ladies from Team Noom Coach: 

http://www.parade.com/235224/margau...ets-experience-a-once-in-a-lifetime-send-off/

And Alex is mentioned briefly (keeping this on Alex topic):

"After a long flight, we finally arrived in Cape Town, and upon landing,  we were informed that our flight to Novo, Antarctica, would be delayed  by three days. Even though this delayed our journey, what a great city  to be stuck in! No one from the U.S. Team had ever been to Cape Town  before and we wanted to take advantage of our unexpected time here. The  views are absolutely breathtaking. We went to Table Mountain, Cape  Point, and even to the film set of _The Giver_ that will star our very own honorary team member, Alexander Skarsgard. (I shook Jeff Bridges hand!)"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not a British thing. Alex doesn't get any coverage here either. Mainly because he's not well-known enough._* True Blood didn't happen and probably never will*_ so how should people know him? Every morning at the metro station I see the day's newspaper covering Prince Ginger and how he arrived at the Antarctic, what he's doing there etc. If they would do the same with Alex the papers wouldn't sell. People have no reference point with him here. For us Prince Ginger is the only well-known person in this group so he gets covered.



What a crock of s**t Bag....   Just because it never went large in Germany, doesn't mean it didn't break big elsewhere. Whatever you're smoking, safe a puff for me.

The coverage from what I've seen after watching BBC, CNN, and the news here in Oz is all EXACTLY THE SAME. Prince Harry is the draw. That. Is. All.

I'm sure we'll get more photos etc as they keep going, and the doco too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And....


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Welcome ellieroma and jennamaroney..

No question, Alex and Dominic have attention and followings. I think they both have major fan bases or they wouldn't be leading the other teams.. In the US, the royals have attention, but not as much following as celebs. So - yes, lots of attention for Harry, more hots for Alex or Dominic.  Not surprised at the coverage - I think the obvious news is Prince Harry risking it all in the freezing South Pole.  So - the vets won't get the initial coverage but hopefully through without.  Will be interesting, PR will be based on the story that unfolds, especially if Harry does not win..


----------



## a_sussan

In the documentary from North Pole in 2011, there was quite much focus on the wounded, but Harry got a lot of cover too. Then he had to depart when they had been out like 5 days due to his brothers wedding. But it was a really tought journey they did, and they also had polar bears to be aware of too. In the South Pole you don't have that, there are just the penguins instead


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Ellie & Jenna!

Thanks for all the videos, caps, gifs & updates, Zola, Buckeye & Red!

An oldie from the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 16, 2013):





"I met Alexander Skarsgard at SXSW this year! He is literally the most beautiful human I&#8217;ve ever seen and he&#8217;s tall unlike most male celebs! I could stare at him all day!"

-*berkleymaine* @ instagr.am


----------



## cate1949

Hope all who celebrated Thanksgiving today had a great day


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Hey all popping in to say hi *waves* I'm in the Greek Islands. I'm having a fantastic time. I love that there is free wifi in cafés here. Although it does drop out in the middle of a FaceTime call. What been happening with the charity walk? Any news? Or new movie roles?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What a crock of s**t Bag....   Just because it never went large in Germany, doesn't mean it didn't break big elsewhere. Whatever you're smoking, safe a puff for me.
> 
> The coverage from what I've seen after watching BBC, CNN, and the news here in Oz is all EXACTLY THE SAME. Prince Harry is the draw. That. Is. All.
> 
> I'm sure we'll get more photos etc as they keep going, and the doco too.



Oh nice! Ms Kiah was complaining that there was no coverage of Alex, so Moo and I did give reasons why that might be. And Alex's only real claim to fame is True Blood and since Germany is a big market in Europe for you to get recognition and sell stuff as well as this charity organization being British (another big market) that might tell you why there's no coverage of him. I know for a fact that Alex isn't getting any big coverage in Sweden either and they should be interested in chasing stuff of this walk, right?
And the organization providing the pics isn't an excuse I think. I mean if Brangelina would be down there freezing their arses off I'm sure there would be coverage and provided pictures.
I find it funny anyway that they couldn't find a "real" American celeb doing this walk and had to take a Swede. :giggles:


----------



## cate1949

the Swede asked to go !!  The Canadians and Aussies also have a Brit celeb - a testimony I think to how tough this trek is - hard to get anyone.


There has been some major coverage here - the morning shows all featured nice bits - but mostly of the team members.  And there was coverage on the major TV news stations of the send off ceremony in London - that was nice in that they did some good interviews with team members and off course Harry.   I would think when it is over we'll get some coverage then too especially if the US team gets there first!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh nice! Ms Kiah was complaining that there was no coverage of Alex, so Moo and I did give reasons why that might be. And Alex's only real claim to fame is True Blood and since Germany is a big market in Europe for you to get recognition and sell stuff as well as this charity organization being British (another big market) that might tell you why there's no coverage of him. I know for a fact that Alex isn't getting any big coverage in Sweden either and they should be interested in chasing stuff of this walk, right?
> And the organization providing the pics isn't an excuse I think. I mean if Brangelina would be down there freezing their arses off I'm sure there would be coverage and provided pictures.
> I find it funny anyway that they couldn't find a "real" American celeb doing this walk and had to take a Swede. :giggles:



Yes, I may have been a little blunt.   I think a lot of American (and other celebs) probably looked at the challenge, saw how hard it was (there's no running back to your house in the Hills and "yes" people in Antarctica) and thought, "HELLLLLLLLLL NO!"


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

JennaMaroney said:


> It*'s not totally the media's fault. WWTW are the ones who provide all the pictures and video.* And considering Alex fans have donated almost $10k (last time I checked) to them, it's quite horrible the way they're not even including him in any of the press materials. He sure as hell raised more for them with his name than Dominic West, and he gets included in everything.
> 
> *I have seen some people tweeting them *asking why there's not more about Alex, maybe they'll get the hint (doubtful).




Welcome!

The fact that the raw footage is from WWtW has been mentioned on some of the Tumblr sites. I think my complaint would be that there doesn't seem to be much footage of either the Commonwealth Team/Soldier On and the US/Noom Team unless they're with the British team. I don't expect five minutes of Alex repacking his pulk, but a few minutes of either team without having Harry involved somehow would be nice.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, I may have been a little blunt.   I think a lot of American (and other celebs) probably looked at the challenge, *saw how hard it was* (there's no running back to your house in the Hills and "yes" people in Antarctica) and thought, "HELLLLLLLLLL NO!"



And yet this goofball begged to go on it!  

Hard for the support people as well:

_"So immediately the advanced party of  vehicles had a huge pressure on time and they decided to split into two  vehicle parties, of two cars each, rather than travelling as one as one  party of four cars. They decided to do that so that the first two  vehicles could get to 87º on time to meet our first Basler flight coming  in. We were not able to fly into 87º on the Basler flight from Novo  until two of the vehicles were there because of our kit that needed to  be there and because safety remains at the forefront of our expedition.  We were not going to land with half of our party without Dan the doctor  being at 87º because immediately youre landing at altitude on the  Antarctic plateau._ _So the vehicles have had over 2,000km  drive thru the mountains up over the plateau. Theyve been in -42C with  huge winds and vehicles are modified and adapted an enormous amount for  any vehicle that puts extreme pressure on the vehicles and more than  usual; its been really hard to terrain. The conditions over the winter  have been really severe and they were dealing with a lot of hard packs  of sastrugi (irregular snow formations), which hasnt been seen for  years on the Antarctic plateau so that puts a huge pressure on the  vehicle, on the wheels and on the suspensions._​ _They had seven days of non-stop  driving they were going for forty-two hours stretches so they could get  to 87º in time to meet us. They also had to get to 87º to search for the  runway ahead of the Baslers landing. The Baslers dont take off from  Novo until somebody is at 87º to okay the weather. Its a six-hour  flight from Novo to 87º. So our vehicles had to firstly identify a flat  area, which was suitable for the Baslers to land. When they got to 87º  they then have to spend a further good four to six hour identifying a  suitably flat place. The only place that they could find for the Baslers  to land was located 60km from our previously identified start line. *So  three Baslers landed, the party was all reunited and we were all  together but we were dropped 60km from our start line.*_​..._In the first Basler flight that came out, we did have one quite  severe case of altitude sickness and Dan was very close to evacuating  that team member who would have flown back on the second Basler flight  once it had dropped the second party down, Dan would have evacuated that  team member, but they made a very quick recovery so they will be  absolutely fine...

_http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/11/29/victoria-nicholson-speaks-from-87o-about-the-numerous-delays-to-the-challenge/


Update from the expedition doctor:http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/11/29/dr-dan-roiz-de-sa-updates-us-from-87o/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

First promotional material for *The Giver*:







*Source*: shipping-sweeran

Edit: That particular FB page doesn't appear to be up and running yet.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for pics, info from expedition doctor and some movie updates! Always nice with some news to keep me company on my night shift 


Just saw this on Twitter

Noom &#8207;@Noom 25m
#SouthPole2013 will start Sunday and be 60km shorter than expected due to unexpected extreme weather


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> First promotional material for *The Giver*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: shipping-sweeran
> 
> Edit: That particular FB page doesn't appear to be up and running yet.




Well, at least he's currently listed above Taylor!   I don't think they've got the 'o' above the 'a' but I'm presuming that they'll get around to that.

And per the producer's Twitter, they've wrapped filming as of today:


 *Nikki Silver*     &#8207;@*nssilver*  

              Lily...it's a wrap!  We will miss you Emma pic.twitter.com/3grpx0MuZb

https://twitter.com/nssilver/status/406433667137798144



And because of where the planes had to land, they are apparently shortening the race by 60km.

*Peter HuntVerified account*     &#8207;@*BBCPeterHunt*  

The length of the race to the South Pole that Prince Harry is taking  part in has been shortened by 60km because of adverse weather.

              The South Pole race involving Prince Harry and wounded veterans is due to start on December 1st and end on December 15th.

https://twitter.com/BBCPeterHunt/status/406527604276330496

h/t SplendidRoyalty Tumblr.


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the Walk with the Wounded news  and :welcome2: JennaMaroney

Slightly different news. Stephen Moyer does seem a nice guy, with a great sense of humour 








> askarslibrary:
> 
> Stephen Moyer On The Final Season Of &#8216;True Blood&#8217; & Why A Bill-Eric Sex Scene Probably Won&#8217;t Happen
> 
> The sun is about to set on Bon Temps, and Stephen Moyer isn&#8217;t ready to say goodbye.
> 
> The actor, famous for playing good-gone-bad-gone-good-again Bill Compton, sat down with The Huffington Post to talk about his role on NBC&#8217;s &#8220;The Sound of Music,&#8221; but also opened up about the final season of &#8220;True Blood.&#8221; He&#8217;s directing the first episode, but insists he has no idea what&#8217;s in store. And though he&#8217;s been rooting for a Bill-Eric sex scene, here&#8217;s why we probably won&#8217;t get to see that anytime soon&#8230;
> 
> What about Eric? Do you think we&#8217;ll see him in the next season?
> 
> I don&#8217;t know. If I told you that I don&#8217;t know you probably wouldn&#8217;t believe me, but I don&#8217;t.
> 
> Do you have your own twisted fantasy about what you hope to happen?
> 
> Alex (Skarsgard) and I have been pushing for an Eric-Bill love scene for a long time, but they always said no. But our dream would be for my football team, West Ham United, to play his Swedish team, and would end up in some match-up that Bill and Eric happen to be able to get to.
> 
> That would be pretty great, but I don&#8217;t think Sookie would be to happy about that.
> 
> I&#8217;m sure Sookie would find a way to be part of the action. She usually does.
> 
> Source:  HuffingtonPost.com via jessgood twitter, Photo credit:  HBO/IMDb.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Stephen is a nice guy, but as for *the rest* of what he said about the content of the show this season? I hope he's joking/trolling..but I'm actually preparing a good recipe for mojitos for June 2014 - we might be about to experience a clusterf**k of a season.



> *Did you always know that Bill was going to be a good guy in the end?*
> No, but I thought it was great for the show. I&#8217;m a really strong believer in doing what&#8217;s best for the show and if that means being a sh-t then that&#8217;s fine.
> 
> *What do you think about the possibility of a Sookie-Bill reconciliation?*
> I don&#8217;t know whether it&#8217;s possible given everything that&#8217;s happened. The first mistakes he made at the beginning of the relationship were definitely mistakes that were trying to protect her. It&#8217;s not anything he was doing that was necessarily bad. He was sent there, but he kept that from her purely because he didn&#8217;t want to hurt her and he didn&#8217;t know he was going to fall in love with this girl. I think that he will always be and always was a key for Sookie to unlocking her womanhood and who she became and who she is and who she was. She won&#8217;t forget that part of him. Whether there&#8217;s any possibility of anything else, I don't know.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh nice! *Ms Kiah was complaining that there was no coverage of Alex, so Moo and I did give reasons why that might be*. And Alex's only real claim to fame is True Blood and since Germany is a big market in Europe for you to get recognition and sell stuff as well as this charity organization being British (another big market) that might tell you why there's no coverage of him. I know for a fact that Alex isn't getting any big coverage in Sweden either and they should be interested in chasing stuff of this walk, right?
> 
> And the organization providing the pics isn't an excuse I think. I mean if Brangelina would be down there freezing their arses off I'm sure there would be coverage and provided pictures.
> 
> I find it funny anyway that they couldn't find a "real" American celeb doing this walk and had to take a Swede. :giggles:


 
Lol, yes I am bitter about the lack of pictures from Cape Town and now the WWTW trek. I guess I had high expectations. 

I realize Alex is not the biggest name in the world although he should be. When this was first announced with talk of TV specials and live updates I just assumed that there would be tons of press about _all_ the teams, not just Prince Harry.

Maybe Alex requested to not be in the spotlight and prefers the attention be on the veterans?

Either way, I wish everyone on the trek good luck. Sounds very brutal out there.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Stephen is a nice guy, but as for *the rest* of what he said about the content of the show this season? I hope he's joking/trolling..but I'm actually preparing a good recipe for mojitos for June 2014 - we might be about to experience a clusterf**k of a season.



Tku  Yes, I've only just seen the rest of the interview, and with the spoilers that have been released, I really hold out little hope for TB7, or Eric and Sookie


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Zola & Free!

Well, here is a great set pic from *The Giver* to compensate us for the lack of WWTW pics for now.





"Fun times on set for #The Giver movie with my dear friend #Alexander Skarsgard #True Blood Hero;D! #Capetown will miss you!"

-*anna_aurelia* @ instagr.am


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pic Santress!

On the topic of mediacoverage WWTW:
Alex (his fans) has raised *a lot of money* for the WWTW charity. 
So he is not just some unknown dude. He seems to have a big group of fans otherwise that much money for the charity wouldn´t be possible. I think that is more important than if people regognise his name everywhere.  
USA based big mediasites doesn´t have any up-to-date info or new articles about the WWTW-thing at all (or maybe I can´t find it).
Hopefully there will be more mediacoverage when the race gets going and afterwards.  
I didn´t think the nationality of the celebrityparticipants was that important. 
(since Alex is Swedish)


Greetings from Alex as consolation (sorry, not new)  









characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr


----------



## ellieroma

ooo Now that is a good gif ^^. 
Also, i've just started watching season 6 of true blood - If it weren't for Alex I would give up on it, I think.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> FreeSpirit71;25778392]Stephen is a nice guy, but as for *the rest* of what he said about the content of the show this season? I* hope he's joking/trolling..but I'm actually preparing a good recipe for mojitos for June 2014 - we might be about to experience a clusterf**k of a season.*





Zola24 said:


> Tku  Yes, I've only just seen the rest of the interview, and with the spoilers that have been released, *I really hold out little hope for TB7,* or Eric and Sookie



I'm too lazy to go back and look at Stephen's interviews from last year, but I'd been under the impression that he realized that Bill's behavior from the beginning wasn't 'good'. 

I still really like Episode 9 from last season. If only they'd ended there. But Buckner's interviews indicate he really is totally clueless about the fan reaction to Rotisserie Eric. That, and apparently he doesn't have enough imagination to do much with the existing storylines. Or create new ones.

I want to hold out hope for Buckner, I do. But the last episode gave me no reason to.



RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the new pic Santress!
> 
> On the topic of mediacoverage WWTW:
> Alex (his fans) has raised *a lot of money* for the WWTW charity.
> So he is not just some unknown dude. He seems to have a big group of fans otherwise that much money for the charity wouldn´t be possible. I think that is more important than if people regognise his name everywhere.
> USA based big mediasites doesn´t have any up-to-date info or new articles about the WWTW-thing at all (or maybe I can´t find it).
> *Hopefully there will be more mediacoverage when the race gets going and afterwards*.
> I didn´t think the nationality of the celebrityparticipants was that important.
> (since Alex is Swedish)
> 
> 
> Greetings from Alex as consolation (sorry, not new)
> characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr



Here's the official statement on the shortening of the race:

Organisers of the South Pole charity trek, which Harry is taking part  in, said they are shortening the start line to ensure the race is  completed by the 15th December.Today the decision has been taken by Edward Parker, Team Noom Coach  Mentor and Co-Founder of Walking With The Wounded, to move the racestart  60km nearer to the South Pole. 
  His decision ensures the race a safewindow to arrive at the Geographical South Pole by 15 December. ​This decision, given that recent adverse weather may well continue,  has been considered eminently sensible by the three polar guides on the  expedition: Inge Solheim, Conrad Dickinson and Eric Philips. 
  The expedition is now in the process of being moved by the support  vehicle approximately 60km closer to the finish line, which reduces the  overall race distance.
  [...] Team spirits are high and everyone is working together in the  lead up to the race start, which is expected to be on Sunday 1 December.​ Walking with the wounded statement

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2013-11-29/south-pole-charity-race-shortened-to-finish-by-15-dec/

I'm hoping so. And I'm still hoping that it's just not the Ginger Prince. And that holds true for the WWtW PR team themselves. All Harry all the time gets boring.

I'd like to see photos of the whole encampment-all the vehicles, tents, etc. Sleeping arrangements, for the Brits, since Kate Philp is the only female, does she get her own tent? Are the mentors staying with the soldiers, or are they with the guides, etc.?  What if your tentmate snores and you want to suffocate them? Can you switch? These are the things I need to know!


----------



## a_sussan

Lol... Buckeye, you are funny. &#128522;


----------



## cate1949

yes and who is Alex tenting with?  Those two US ladies are cute!  


I understand Brits love their Harry - and I think he does seem like a great person - but hot he is not.  Seriously - his eyes are so close together, his nose is ummm - and he is starting to bald.  Hope I have not insulted any Harry lovers - he does seem a genuine person with much humor and enthusiasm.  But not hot. Balance please - coverage of everyone- especially the team members (I have noticed Guy Disney on the Brit team is a cutie and the Aussie's ain't bad either)


I am so impressed that the AS pledge site raised $10,000.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Ed Parker Speaks On His Hopes To Get The Race Underway*

*WWTW | November 30, 2013*

_&#8220;It&#8217;s Saturday evening, we are hoping that our final two vehicles  that have really struggled to get here because of mechanical issues and  also the weather, are going to be arriving at the old start point in  the next half-hour._
_The remaining eight skiers, they will then be driven to the new start point, which is 280km from the pole._
_We had to shorten the race a little bit because of the difficult  conditions we have faced from the weather and from the difficulties the  cars have had. We can&#8217;t start without the cars because they have ten of  our pulks with them. So half of the expedition team so far have just  been living out of the bags that they had on the aeroplane that flew us  up here._
_But things are now looking much more rosy._
*Tomorrow morning everyone will have their pulks. They will get  them sorted and we are hoping that the race will start at 1300GMT  tomorrow and will have a shortish day &#8211; a five hour day &#8211; and will see  people covering about 12km.*
_Finally, it means we will be skiing. Every little ski forward  means we are closer to the Pole and closer to our goal and actually  doing what we have come here to do.&#8221;_
_*-Ed Parker, Expedition Director, Team Noom Coach Member*_​ 


http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...speaks-on-his-hopes-to-get-the-race-underway/


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Zola & Free!
> 
> Well, here is a great set pic from *The Giver* to compensate us for the lack of WWTW pics for now.
> 
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/o4i7.jpg/]img35.imageshack.us/img35/4715/o4i7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> "Fun times on set for #The Giver movie with my dear friend #Alexander Skarsgard #True Blood Hero;D! #Capetown will miss you!"
> 
> -*anna_aurelia* @ instagr.am



Thank you, that really is a lovely photo 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Ed Parker Speaks On His Hopes To Get The Race Underway*
> *WWTW | November 30, 2013*
> 
> walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/11/30/ed-parker-speaks-on-his-hopes-to-get-the-race-underway/[/URL]



Thank you for all the Walking with the Wounded info you have been posting. Yes, we have so many questions  but at least they should be on their way tomorrow  Wish them all good luck and hopefully once the race is under way there will be more coverage and this should help with donations too


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Buckeye.

An oldie of Alex with actress/singer Viktoria Tocca:





"Found this hysterical picture from years ago, do you recognize the handsome young man?

#alex skarsgard #true blood #viktoria tocca #swedish #blonde #old times.

-*viktoriatocca* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you, that really is a lovely photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the Walking with the Wounded info you have been posting. Yes, we have so many questions  but at least they should be on their way tomorrow  Wish them all good luck and hopefully once the race is under way t*here will be more coverage* and this should help with donations too



Hopefully of more than just the Prince of Ginger.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Buckeye.
> 
> An oldie of Alex with actress/singer Viktoria Tocca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Found this hysterical picture from years ago, do you recognize the handsome young man?*
> 
> #alex skarsgard #true blood #viktoria tocca #swedish #blonde #old times.&#8221;
> 
> -*viktoriatocca* @ instagr.am



Is he wearing a net undershirt?! Was this on purpose?  Bwahahaha!  
Oh, the younger Skars and his unfortunate fashion choices.

If only he'd found some way to get a shark decal on that undershirt, and then wear his Alexander winter hat that he had, it would have been wonderful.



ETA: mygrarrythings Tumblr has found two new vids from Tuesday's (I think it was Tuesday's) departure) and there's a tiny bit of Alex in both of them:

http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging#notes

http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68609013074/found-it-love-it-harry-and-some-teammates#notes


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Short clip of Alex and Harry, hugging it out:

http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging






*Source:* marvelandwhimsy


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hopefully of more than just the Prince of Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he wearing a net undershirt?! Was this on purpose?  Bwahahaha!
> Oh, the younger Skars and his unfortunate fashion choices.
> 
> If only he'd found some way to get a shark decal on that undershirt, and then wear his Alexander winter hat that he had, it would have been wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: mygrarrythings Tumblr has found two new vids from Tuesday's (I think it was Tuesday's) departure) and there's a tiny bit of Alex in both of them:
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging#notes
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68609013074/found-it-love-it-harry-and-some-teammates#notes





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Short clip of Alex and Harry, hugging it out:
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* marvelandwhimsy



Thanks, BC for all the links and keeping us up to date on what's going on.

RE: hugging it out video. I know I'm a true Skars fan when I enjoy watching this even though you can't see any discernible amount of Skars skin: no arm, neck, leg, etc. porn. Just a head to toe, bundled up Skantarctica porn. Love it. Thanks.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hopefully of more than just the Prince of Ginger.
> 
> Is he wearing a net undershirt?! Was this on purpose?  Bwahahaha!
> Oh, the younger Skars and his unfortunate fashion choices.
> 
> If only he'd found some way to get a shark decal on that undershirt, and then wear his Alexander winter hat that he had, it would have been wonderful.
> 
> ETA: mygrarrythings Tumblr has found two new vids from Tuesday's (I think it was Tuesday's) departure) and there's a tiny bit of Alex in both of them:
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging#notes
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68609013074/found-it-love-it-harry-and-some-teammates#notes



I wouldn't hold out too much hope, as I think the vid news is always going to focus on Harry until the race gets well under way.

Yes, young Skars did love his mesh vests  Fortunately for me no-one is much interested in my younger fashion faux pas 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Short clip of Alex and Harry, hugging it out:
> 
> mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging[/url]
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/52f02ccd2cd497b062f551dd19d91b52/tumblr_mx3qbaa18X1qk4jbqo1_400.gif[/IMG]
> 
> *Source:* marvelandwhimsy.tumblr.com/post/68613607431/x"]marvelandwhimsy[/URL]



Tku  Thank heavens for the vid and gif makers 




VampFan said:


> Thanks, BC for all the links and keeping us up to date on what's going on.
> 
> RE: hugging it out video. *I know I'm a true Skars fan when I enjoy watching this even though you can't see any discernible amount of Skars skin: no arm, neck, leg, etc. porn. Just a head to toe, bundled up Skantarctica porn.* Love it. Thanks.






Some more Skantarctica porn  









marvelandwhimsy


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hopefully of more than just the Prince of Ginger.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he wearing a net undershirt?! Was this on purpose?  Bwahahaha!
> Oh, the younger Skars and his unfortunate fashion choices.
> 
> If only he'd found some way to get a *shark* decal on that undershirt, and then wear his Alexander winter hat that he had, it would have been wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: mygrarrythings Tumblr has found two new vids from Tuesday's (I think it was Tuesday's) departure) and there's a tiny bit of Alex in both of them:
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68612645881/harry-and-alex-hugging#notes
> 
> http://mygrarrythings.tumblr.com/post/68609013074/found-it-love-it-harry-and-some-teammates#notes





Zola24 said:


> I wouldn't hold out too much hope, as I think the vid news is always going to focus on Harry until the race gets well under way.
> 
> Yes, young Skars did love his mesh vests  Fortunately for me no-one is much interested in my younger fashion faux pas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku  Thank heavens for the vid and gif makers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more Skantarctica porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy



Thanks, Zola. We all have decades old embarrassment of fashion. Talking about Shark Skars pics, we might want to do a shark pic spam (sorry Squirrel) if we have a Skarsdrought.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks, BC for all the links and keeping us up to date on what's going on.
> 
> RE: hugging it out video. I know I'm a true Skars fan when I enjoy watching this even though you can't see any discernible amount of Skars skin: no arm, neck, leg, etc. porn. Just a head to toe, bundled up* Skantarctica *porn. Love it. Thanks.





VampFan said:


> Thanks, Zola.* We all have decades old embarrassment of fashion*. Talking about Shark Skars pics, we might want to do a shark pic spam (sorry Squirrel) if we have a Skarsdrought.



Hah! I love it! Thank goodness for his Hammarby hat, it does make it slightly easier to find him.

Ah, fashion embarrassments through the ages. Luckily for most of us, those pics aren't in the public domain. Unless our relatives are being cruel and post them on Facebook.

ETA: I like how in the one video Alex is joking with his teammate Mark Wise to behave himself and not stay out too late.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! I love it!* Thank goodness for his Hammarby hat, it does make it slightly easier to find him.*
> 
> Ah, fashion embarrassments through the ages. Luckily for most of us, those pics aren't in the public domain. Unless our relatives are being cruel and post them on Facebook.
> 
> ETA: I like how in the one video Alex is joking with his teammate Mark Wise to behave himself and not stay out too late.



Looking forward to tomorrow. The Trek begins. (we hope)

 I guess all the Harry coverage will come in handy when they start and we'll have to use background pics to figure out how the US and the Commenwealth teams are doing. Harry will be our GPS.

ETA: Just saw Paul Walker died. Wasn't a big fan, but, damn, when someone dies young it's sad. He was 40.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks all for the news..  Good to know what is going on and your sources make it very clear..  Fingers crossed they are going to gain from moving the start line.

And RIP Paul Walker, he was one of my true guilty pleasures with his hypnotic eyes...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks all for the news..  Good to know what is going on and your sources make it very clear..  Fingers crossed they are going to gain from moving the start line.
> 
> And RIP Paul Walker, he was one of my true guilty pleasures with his hypnotic eyes...



He was beautiful and seemed genuinely low-key with lots of other interests outside movies. RIP and thoughts to his family, particularly his daughter.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He was beautiful and seemed genuinely low-key with* lots of other interests outside movies.* RIP and thoughts to his family, particularly his daughter.



Saw that he did a lot of charity work. There was a brief hope as I was going to bed that this was one of those celebrity death hoaxes, but sadly not.

Still hoping to start this afternoon:

"Expedition Manager, Victoria Nicholson, updates the voice diary in  the middle of the night at 12 hours before the race begins. The pulks  are now all in place, and the whole team is finally together and ready  to go.​_&#8220;Hi it&#8217;s Vicks! Is 1:26am GMT and I  just thought I&#8217;d let you know that the whole team is now together. The  two vehicles arrived with the two drivers, and all of our kit. [...] The  race will start tomorrow, so the 1st of December [...] we aim to kick  off at about 1:00pm.&#8221;_

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...test-updates-12-hours-before-the-race-begins/



Is it wrong of me to hope that at least one team member asks shortly after they've started: Are we there yet? 


​


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks all for the news..  Good to know what is going on and your sources make it very clear..  Fingers crossed they are going to gain from moving the start line.
> 
> *And RIP Paul Walker, he was one of my true guilty pleasures with his hypnotic eyes..*.



 Me too (though not a guilty pleasure).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The @*VirginMoney* @*supportthewalk* #*SouthPole2013* Allied Challenge is about to start: http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/01/the-race-is-about-to-start/ &#8230;


*The Race Is About To Start*
*WWTW | December 1, 2013*

The Virgin Money South Pole is about to start!
_&#8220;Vehicles are in place at the start line and we should be starting in about half an hour. It&#8217;s -27 *°*C, the wind is about 12 knots, so the wind chill is probably about -35*°*C. Everyone is in good spirits, a little bit anxious but all teams has spend a long time waiting for this moment.&#8221; 
_http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/01/the-race-is-about-to-start/
​

Noom &#8207;@Noom
#teamnoomcoach has started it's 260km trek! #SouthPole2013


-35? Heck that's practically swimsuit weather!

ETA: More updates:

&#8220;The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge got underway at 1335GMT this afternoon. Team Glenfiddich were first out of the starting blocks with Prince Harry leading.

We just got back to the support crew camp. We were racing ahead with the vehicles, filming and taking photographs.

Team Glenfiddich were leading for the first few minutes, with the Commonwealth (Soldier On) Team close on their heels and the US (Noom Coach) Team behind, weaving their way through the sastrugi, trying to find the flattest route possible for Ivan. It is a huge challenge for him &#8211; he is one-hundred percent blind and is led by Inge in front with poles attached to Inge&#8217;s sled. It is a real challenge for him (Ivan), so Inge has to take the flattest route possible. The sastrugi is really challenging &#8211; we don&#8217;t know if it is going to be like this all the way to the Pole but the teams are all happy and raring to go!&#8221;

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/01/victoria-nicholson-the-teams-are-out-of-the-starting-blocks/​


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I guess the tallest blue smurf is Alex:


https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/407197601897787392/photo/1/large

And they seem mostly happy to be getting ready to spend the next two weeks in subfreezing temperatures, skiing and staying in tents.
But, it's sunny!


----------



## Santress

Very, very sad about Paul Walker.  He seemed like a genuinely nice person and yes, he was incredibly handsome but seemed very humble about it.  Life works in mysterious and sad ways at times.  My thoughts and prayers are with his daughter, family & friends.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I guess the tallest blue smurf is Alex:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/407197601897787392/photo/1/large
> 
> And they seem mostly happy to be getting ready to spend the next two weeks in subfreezing temperatures, skiing and staying in tents.
> But, it's sunny!


Thanks, Buckeye!

From Walking With the Wounded's Facebook & Twitter:

The Race Is On! 

The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge officially started today at 13:35 GMT. Here are some great images from the start line.  in Antarctica.





Alexander Skarsgard from Team Noom Coach at the start line  in Antarctica.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater

Same pic from their twitter:





Check out Alexander Skarsgard from Team @Noom Coach at the @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 Start Line: pic.twitter.com/qnkabYeSlL

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/407218339535003648





Before the official start of the race in Antarctica.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater





Conrad Dickinson with UK flag  in Antarctica.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater





The Start Line taking shape  in Antarctica.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater

Same pic/wording on their twitter:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/407206279954710528






Before the start in Antarctica.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater

Same image from their twitter:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/407197601897787392





Team Noom Coach Polar Guide Inge Solheim  in Antarctica.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Very, very sad about Paul Walker.  He seemed like a genuinely nice person and yes, he was incredibly handsome but seemed very humble about it.  Life works in mysterious and sad ways at times.  My thoughts and prayers are with his daughter, family & friends.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard from Team Noom Coach at the start line  in Antarctica.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1&theater



Yeah, pics of people other than Prince Harry! I'm glad to see Alex is protecting his face and wearing something other than his Persols.

They're actually doing this, aren't they?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Very, very sad about Paul Walker.  He seemed like a genuinely nice person and yes, he was incredibly handsome but seemed very humble about it.  Life works in mysterious and sad ways at times.  My thoughts and prayers are with his daughter, family & friends.
> 
> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> From Walking With the Wounded's Facebook & Twitter:
> 
> The Race Is On!
> 
> The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge officially started today at 13:35 GMT. Here are some great images from the start line.  in Antarctica.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard from Team Noom Coach at the start line  in Antarctica.



Tku very much for the great photos  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah, pics of people other than Prince Harry! I'm glad to see Alex is protecting his face and wearing something other than his Persols.
> 
> They're actually doing this, aren't they?



Tku once again for all the Walking with the Wounded news  

They all look to be in extremely good spirits, and the weather, although it is minus degrees C, looks beautiful and I am so pleased for them. 

I also wonder if Alex has sneaked a Hammarby flag for flying at The Pole into his pulk


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks ladies for all the info, updates, pics and vids of Alex. Much appreciated.  

LOL, found a pic from Twitter. Alex with his Hammarbyflag on the pulka:   
Zola, he really has the flag with him.



> Alexander #Skarsgard Bajare Forever #SouthPole2013
> 
> By wanda von dunajew @mysterion9x9


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all the pics, gifs and info. Topsy, lol. ...funny...


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Zola.

HQ pics from Day 1 of the *South Pole 2013 Challenge* (December 1, 2013):

















(Source: * virginmoney-uk*)

An article I found on the team's food logs which mentions Alex's big appetite. 

*Team Noom Coach Shares Their Food Logs*

It&#8217;s been a week of bad weather in Antarctica as Team Noom Coach waits to start the race to the South Pole against teams from the UK and Australia and Canada. 

On the plus side, the team has had plenty of time in Antarctica to acclimate. Early this week team guide Inge Solheim led members Mark Wise and Alexander Skarsgard on a 24km skiing outing. The guys ended up at an Indian research center where they were treated to a big traditional Indian meal. (Sounds a lot like Thursday&#8217;s festivities here in the U.S., huh?)

We also received the first of the team&#8217;s meal logs this week, which topped out at over 4,000 calories in a day. Because of the cold weather and extreme activity levels, the team needs to eat huge amounts to stay energized.

In order to hit high calorie goals, Mark relies heavily on red foods, like macadamia nuts, which provide 450 calories in just 1/2 cup. These make up many of his snacks, along with beef jerky, full-fat cheese, and chocolate. 

Breakfast is also a hugely important part of the team&#8217;s calorie intake. Their 1400-calorie meals include cheese, deli meats, oatmeal, butter, toast (whole-grain!), and jam. 

And how are the celebs keeping up? Mark says,* "Alex Skarsgard eats twice as much as everyone else. He&#8217;s a monster!"*

http://blog.noom.com/post/68564672252/team-noom-coach-shares-their-food-logs


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks ladies for all the info, updates, pics and vids of Alex. Much appreciated.
> 
> LOL, found a pic from Twitter. Alex with his Hammarbyflag on the pulka:
> Zola, he really has the flag with him.



Lol, he really is a big kid  Now I'm wondering if he has a spare incase that one gets damaged/blows away  and now I'm wondering (lol) whether he plants the flag next to him before he goes to sleep, and whether it will end up in Bajen's trophy room 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola.
> 
> HQ pics from Day 1 of the *South Pole 2013 Challenge* (December 1, 2013):
> 
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/mo4r.jpg/]imageshack.us/a/img12/4292/mo4r.jpg[/img]
> 1182.photobucket.com/user/Santress/media/ASkarsgard/Alex-VMF-3.jpg.html
> http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x459/Santress/ASkarsgard/Alex-VMF-3.jpg~original[/img][/url]
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/4htd.jpg/]
> imageshack.us/a/img96/9409/4htd.jpg[/img][/url]
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/ooyw.jpg/]
> imageshack.us/a/img834/1380/ooyw.jpg[/img][/url]
> imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/n9kj.jpg/]
> imageshack.us/a/img819/7636/n9kj.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> (Source: * virginmoney-uk*)
> 
> An article I found on the team's food logs which mentions Alex's big appetite.
> 
> *Team Noom Coach Shares Their Food Logs*
> 
> It&#8217;s been a week of bad weather in Antarctica as Team Noom Coach waits to start the race to the South Pole against teams from the UK and Australia and Canada.
> 
> On the plus side, the team has had plenty of time in Antarctica to acclimate. Early this week team guide Inge Solheim led members Mark Wise and Alexander Skarsgard on a 24km skiing outing. The guys ended up at an Indian research center where they were treated to a big traditional Indian meal. (Sounds a lot like Thursday&#8217;s festivities here in the U.S., huh?)
> 
> We also received the first of the team&#8217;s meal logs this week, which topped out at over 4,000 calories in a day. Because of the cold weather and extreme activity levels, the team needs to eat huge amounts to stay energized.
> 
> In order to hit high calorie goals, Mark relies heavily on red foods, like macadamia nuts, which provide 450 calories in just 1/2 cup. These make up many of his snacks, along with beef jerky, full-fat cheese, and chocolate.
> 
> Breakfast is also a hugely important part of the team&#8217;s calorie intake. Their 1400-calorie meals include cheese, deli meats, oatmeal, butter, toast (whole-grain!), and jam.
> 
> And how are the celebs keeping up? Mark says,* "Alex Skarsgard eats twice as much as everyone else. He&#8217;s a monster!"*
> 
> blog.noom.com/post/68564672252/team-noom-coach-shares-their-food-logs[/url]



Thank you very much for all the great photos  and Team Noom Coach's food logs  except now I'm gonna worry about Askars getting enough to eat 


Eta: 
Via alexanderssskarsbrow/mygrarrythings http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...ber-updates-on-the-teams-progress-from-day-1/

ED PARKER, TEAM NOOM COACH MEMBER UPDATES ON THE TEAM&#8217;S PROGRESS FROM DAY 1
WWTW | December 2, 2013

Ed Parker, Expedition Director and Team Noom Coach member speaks on the team&#8217;s progress on Day 1 of the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge.

It was a shorter day, on Day 1 with around 5hrs of skiing, with the teams covering around 13km &#8211; Team Glenfiddich stand in first place currently, with Team Noom Coach sitting in second and Team Soldier On in third.

It has been a tough day as the team members get to grips with manoeuvring their heavy laden pulks across the ice and sastrugi. However, Ed seems in good spirits and talks of the pleasant conditions inside their tents after a hard day skiing &#8211; though the expedition food sounds like it is filling but perhaps not so appetising.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a beautiful clear day. I think everyone found it a little harder then they were expecting. It is out first day out with our heavy pulks. They weigh around 80-90kg at the moment.&#8221;

-Ed Parker, Expedition Director and Team Noom Coach Member


----------



## ellieroma

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks ladies for all the info, updates, pics and vids of Alex. Much appreciated.
> 
> LOL, found a pic from Twitter. Alex with his Hammarbyflag on the pulka:
> Zola, he really has the flag with him.




I've been playing spot the Hammarby hat in the pictures and videos, now i'll be playing spot the Hammarby flag too. At least its something to keep me entertained while the race is on and we wait for more info/ pictures.


----------



## VampFan

Inge's audio update after day 1 of racing:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/01/inge-solheim-end-of-day-one/

At least we're getting more info now that the race has started.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola.
> 
> HQ pics from Day 1 of the *South Pole 2013 Challenge* (December 1, 2013):
> 
> 
> (Source: * virginmoney-uk*)
> 
> An article I found on the team's food logs which mentions Alex's big appetite.
> 
> *Team Noom Coach Shares Their Food Logs*
> 
> It&#8217;s been a week of bad weather in Antarctica as Team Noom Coach waits to start the race to the South Pole against teams from the UK and Australia and Canada.
> 
> On the plus side, the team has had plenty of time in Antarctica to acclimate. Early this week team guide Inge Solheim led members Mark Wise and Alexander Skarsgard on a 24km skiing outing. The guys ended up at an Indian research center where they were treated to a big traditional Indian meal. (Sounds a lot like Thursday&#8217;s festivities here in the U.S., huh?)
> 
> We also received the first of the team&#8217;s meal logs this week, which topped out at over 4,000 calories in a day. Because of the cold weather and extreme activity levels, the team needs to eat huge amounts to stay energized.
> 
> In order to hit high calorie goals, Mark relies heavily on red foods, like macadamia nuts, which provide 450 calories in just 1/2 cup. These make up many of his snacks, along with beef jerky, full-fat cheese, and chocolate.
> 
> Breakfast is also a hugely important part of the team&#8217;s calorie intake. Their 1400-calorie meals include cheese, deli meats, oatmeal, butter, toast (whole-grain!), and jam.
> 
> And how are the celebs keeping up? Mark says,* "Alex Skarsgard eats twice as much as everyone else. He&#8217;s a monster!"*
> 
> http://blog.noom.com/post/68564672252/team-noom-coach-shares-their-food-logs





Zola24 said:


> *Lol, he really is a big kid  Now I'm wondering if he has a spare incase that one gets damaged/blows away  and now I'm wondering (lol) whether he plants the flag next to him before he goes to sleep, and whether it will end up in Bajen's trophy room *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for all the great photos  *and Team Noom Coach's food logs  except now I'm gonna worry about Askars getting enough to eat*



He really did bring a Bajen flag with him! I wonder how many he brought, hopefully more than one, since the winds going to rip this one apart pretty soon.

I know we've all mentioned this before, but I'll repeat it, part of his appeal is that he does have that childlike enthusiasm for things. He's such a fanboy.

I do worry about how much weight he's going to lose, and how much of that will end up being muscle mass. He doesn't have a lot of fat on him to begin with, and he'll have even less after this is over.

ETA: Maybe he also brought along lots of Encounter: (from the WWtW FB) 

"Sorry  just me being curious......just wandering how they will go about  showering?? Don't think I'd be taking my clothes off in those  conditions, even if it is for 3 weeks!!Like · Reply · 1 · October 7 at 7:22am via mobile


fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/s24x24/1086788_120192621344900_2029869999_q.jpg
Walking With The Wounded Hi Christine Barton,  the expedition members wont shower while they are there. They will keep  themselves clean with a rudimentary wipe in the evening in the tent,  and the brave will have a snow bath but otherwise I am afraid they  smell! Each individual will take one change of undergarments, and enough  socks to change every 4-5 days. They wont shower until they return to  Cape Town.
Like · October 7 at 10:09am"

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.648215888542568.1073741858.120192621344900&type=3


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Inge's audio update after day 1 of racing:
> 
> walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/01/inge-solheim-end-of-day-one/[/url]
> 
> At least we're getting more info now that the race has started.



Tku  Yes, hopefully we should receive updates each evening 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> He really did bring a Bajen flag with him! I wonder how many he brought, *hopefully more than one*, since the winds going to rip this one apart pretty soon.
> 
> I know we've all mentioned this before, but I'll repeat it, part of his appeal is that he does have that childlike enthusiasm for things. He's such a fanboy.
> 
> I do worry about *how much weight he's going to lose*, and how much of that will end up being muscle mass. He doesn't have a lot of fat on him to begin with, and he'll have even less after this is over.



I have a sneaky feeling too that he must have a spare tucked away, if only for the actual Pole 

Yes, it could be back to SkarsStarved, as in the Hidden  although he does seem to recover well 

Eta: I didn't think they'd be showering (lol), or particularly wanting to get undressed, in those temperatures, just to change their underpants, but I am surprised they only have enough socks to change them every 4/5 days.


----------



## Zola24

Via volsmba:



> TeamNoomCoach is at the back of the pack. Tweet your support now!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Noom/status/407554946104442880
> 
> Let&#8217;s send some encouragement to TeamNoomCoach!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku  Yes, hopefully we should receive updates each evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling too that he must have a spare tucked away, if only for the actual Pole
> 
> Yes, it could be back to SkarsStarved, as in the Hidden  *although he does seem to recover well*
> 
> *Eta: I didn't think they'd be showering (lol), or particularly wanting to get undressed, in those temperatures, just to change their underpants, but I am surprised they only have enough socks to change them every 4/5 days.*



He does. This is a fairly restricted diet for him, though. 

I knew they wouldn't be showering during the actual Trek, but not until Cape Town? There's a rather large facility at the SP, can't imagine that it wouldn't have some sort of showers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amundsen-Scott_South_Pole_Station

And no showering at Novo, which is where I'm presuming they'll fly back to Cape Town from? They've got showers there as well.

It might get a little 'fun' for whomever else is on the plane with them back to Cape Town. 

I'd have thought they'd be able to bring maybe an extra pair of underwear and socks and do a little handwashing along the way.  Guess not.

ETA: They've started updating with today's photos:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/media

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.680361648661325.1073741875.120192621344900&type=1


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, the diet is restricted but they must have factored in the usual calorific intake for each person, and I'm sure the medical team will soon pick up on any problems. (Where's a fingers crossed smilie when you need one?)

I know you realised  and I wonder if the 'not showering' until Cape Town was just a simpler way to reply without going into great detail as they will need a few days to re-adjust before returning to civilization.

Oh and if anyone needs to do any hand-washing I'm sure Alex won't mind letting people use his Hammarby flag pole as a washing line 

Eta: Tku for the links  It's the first time I've seen them on WwtW's web site so it was good to see all the Christmas goodies for sale too


----------



## cate1949

thank you for all the pics,tweets and updates.  I did not think it was possible to think any better of Alex - but his willingness to go on this adventure - the apparent camaraderie among all the teams and AS' helpfulness to his team mates is just dazzling!  What a guy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Yes, the diet is restricted *but they must have factored in the usual calorific intake for each person, and I'm sure the medical team will soon pick up on any problems. (Where's a fingers crossed smilie when you need one?)
> 
> I know you realised  *and I wonder if the 'not showering' until Cape Town was just a simpler way to reply without going into great detail *as they will need a few days to re-adjust before returning to civilization.
> 
> Oh and if anyone needs to do any hand-washing I'm sure Alex won't mind letting people use his Hammarby flag pole as a washing line
> 
> Eta: Tku for the links  It's the first time I've seen them on WwtW's web site so it was good to see all the Christmas goodies for sale too



It's restricted, but probably has more variety than his Hidden diet from last year. 

But I want these details!   You know, should I ever decide that I want to go on a trek in Antarctica, I can know what to expect.

Looking closer at the cropped photo of Alex's pulk and its Hammarby flag, it looks like his pulk has a fin/flipper on the back. Pity he didn't put a facsimile shark fin on the top!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kaiser's crush is showing.



> Prince Harry is currently in Antarctica, leading a crew of British wounded warriors to the South Pole. Dominic West is leading a crew of Commonwealth warriors and* Alexander Skarsgard is somewhere, leading the American crew. I think it&#8217;s fishy that we don&#8217;t have any photos of Alex. I&#8217;m actually wondering if Alex hasn&#8217;t separated himself and his Americans from the Brits, Canadians and Aussies in an effort to psych them out and &#8220;win&#8221; the battle royale. If so, good for him. Sure, it&#8217;s just a &#8220;friendly competition&#8221; but I really want the Americans and the Viking to win.*


Source: http://www.celebitchy.com/337062/pr...tellite_phone_to_keep_in_touch_with_cressida/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Finally some updates on Day 2:

_&#8220;Good evening this is Ed Parker from Team Noom Coach, Day 2. We  managed 21,5 km which is not bad at all. Weather wonderful, terrain  pretty tricky. We had sastrugi all day long, to give an understad of  what sastrugi is, it&#8217;s frozen waves, it&#8217;s a pattern that the wind makes  in the snow and they freeze hard and it&#8217;s difficult to sky over,  especially for Ivan. He had a tough old day but he was &#8230; as always. We  have camped in between the UK team and the Commonwealth team about three  kilometres behind us. [...] Hopefully we&#8217;re going to get out of the  sastrugi quite soon {&#8230;} spirits are good, is wonderfully warm this  evening in the tent from the radiation from the sun outside. Life could  be worse, life could be warmer but could be worse!&#8221;

_http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...cky-terrain-encountered-on-day-2-of-the-race/

And you can now track them on the map:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/


----------



## RedTopsy

Great with news from the race and the team. Thanks.  
It sounds like it is difficult to ski in the terrain with the "frozen waves" and to think they have yet
many skiing days ahead of them.  
I also think of Ivan Castro, the blind guy, how amazing of him to participate in this, he must be
struggling so hard.

In this pic you can see that there are more flags with the sledges in the team,
not just Alex Hammarbyflag.  
Maybe they will leave the flags in the South Pole. 









flickr.com/photos/virginmoney-uk


----------



## a_sussan

Have I said lately how much I love your updates on the expedition.  So happy for updates and info. Big hug to all


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Great with news from the race and the team. Thanks.
> *It sounds like it is difficult to ski in the terrain with the "frozen waves" and to think they have yet
> many skiing days ahead of them.
> I also think of Ivan Castro, *the blind guy, how amazing of him to participate in this, he must be
> struggling so hard.
> 
> In this pic you can see that there are *more flags* with the sledges in the team,
> not just Alex Hammarbyflag.
> Maybe they will leave the flags in the South Pole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flickr.com/photos/virginmoney-uk



That terrain must be terribly difficult to ski over. I'd also hate to walk/hike over it. And it must be more so for Ivan since he can't see to find the easiest way over/around them, and must rely on Inge. And yet, there he is, moving forward.

They don't seem to have uploaded any new photos in the last 24 hours, but did upload a short video of the start:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=

I did see a few little country flags on pulks, so Alex isn't the only one carrying a flag. 

Here's an updated progress map, they've added how many KM travelled and how far to go, and percentage of Trek completed. Team Soldier On seems to have made a move:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Casting news for True Blood*




> *Episode #701, Jesus Gonna Be Here*
> 
> Writer: Angela Robinson; Director: Stephen Moyer
> 
> [VINCE] 40s, Male, burly is a rabid anti-vampire vigilante.  Member of the tea party with political visionsGUEST STAR/RECURRING
> 
> [LOU] Early 20s, Male, blue collar.  He is a member of Vinces vigilante group who goes on patrol with him and several others; hes aggressive but not dangerousRECURRING
> 
> [MACK] Early 30s, Male, This motley human is an angry vigilante who joins Vinces group and goes on patrol with himRECURRING
> 
> [NIZOR] Male, Persian, late 30s to 50s. This burly vampire involved in a game of Russian roulette in a Moroccan bar derives courage and comfort from his faith in AllahGUEST STAR
> 
> [PROPRIETOR] Male, Persian, late 40s to 50s. The proprietor of a Moroccan bar, with a thick accent, he orchestrates a game of Russian roulette for his patrons amusementGUEST STAR
> 
> [YOUNG TARA] Tara (Rutina Wesley) at age 10, African American, shes seen in flashback having a nice moment with her friend, Young SookieCO-STAR
> 
> [YOUNG SOOKIE] Sookie (Anna Paquin) at age 10, Caucasian, shes seen in flashback having a nice moment with her friend TaraCO-STAR
> 
> [JEROME] 30s to 40s, Male. This strong, aggressive Trucker H-vamp ( a vampire infected with Hep-V, rabid-looking and marbled with blue veins) lifts a woman into the air and takes off.CO-STAR
> 
> [WOUNDED WOMAN] 20s. This young, scared, wounded woman is terrified after an H-vamp attack; we hear her thoughtsCO-STAR
> 
> [ANGUISHED WOMAN] 30s to 40s. This anguished woman grieves over her dead husband; we hear her thoughtsCO-STAR
> 
> [SARA COMPTON] FEMALE, 5 YEARS OLD.  CAUCASIAN.  She is Bill Compton (Stephen Moyer) and Caroline Comptons (Shannon Lucio)  young daughter seen in a flashback circa 1862. RECURRING CO-STAR.  NO Lines in this episode.
> 
> [RONNIE] MALE, 20s.  He is a tall dangerous vampire who devours humans.  RECURRING CO-STAR.  No Lines in this episode.
> 
> [SCREAMING MAN] Late 20s.  Screaming for his life as he is attacked and feasted upon by Hep-V vampires.  No lines just screaming for his life.  CO-STAR
> 
> original posting 11/19/13
> 
> *Episode 7.2 (title:TBA)*
> 
> writer: Brian Buckner, director: Lee Rose
> 
> to film around mid-january 2014
> 
> Woman AKA Sylvie: 20s, beautiful, French. Must be French and speak French fluently. Love interest to Eric (Alexander Skarsgard) Episode 2 Arc, on the final season of True Blood.
> 
> This role requires full frontal nudity excluding genitalia.




https://www.facebook.com/notes/bookies-true-blood/season-7-last-ever-casting-calls/750117108347526


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *That terrain must be terribly difficult to ski over. I'd also hate to walk/hike over it. And it must be more so for Ivan since he can't see to find the easiest way over/around them, and must rely on Inge. And yet, there he is, moving forward.*
> 
> They don't seem to have uploaded any new photos in the last 24 hours, but did upload a short video of the start:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see a few little country flags on pulks, so Alex isn't the only one carrying a flag.
> 
> Here's an *updated progress map*, they've added how many KM travelled and how far to go, and percentage of Trek completed. Team Soldier On seems to have made a move:
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/




Yes that terrain must be terribly difficult to move over and even more so for Ivan.

Tku too for the updated progress map. Interesting  I'm not sure why Team Glenfiddich seemed to hardly move before camping again, and I'm glad Team Soldier On has made a move.

I know it is early days but do you happen to know if the race is won by the first person to reach The Pole or is it only won when a certain number of team members get to The Pole?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'd say ...and I'm just guessing...that it would be a certain number of team members, or maybe the whole team needs to reach the finish line together.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Yes that terrain must be terribly difficult to move over and even more so for Ivan.
> 
> Tku too for the updated progress map. Interesting  I'm not sure why Team Glenfiddich seemed to hardly move before camping again, and I'm glad Team Soldier On has made a move.
> 
> I know it is early days but do you happen to know if the race is won by the first person to reach The Pole or is it only won when a certain number of team members get to The Pole?



I'm under the impression that it would be the first team. So if all three teams were neck and neck and neck and were within sight of the finish line I don't think that they could send out their fastest skier ahead of everyone else. 

@Free: Those casting calls are a bit underwhelming. And disappointing. I was hoping they'd drop the Hep-V zombie vamp storyline like they did the Hot Shot storyline.

ETA: here's a small scan of an article/interview with expedition manager Victoria Nicholson. At the end she mentions that if any team member were unable to pull their own pulk due to injury someone else, even Victoria, would pull it for them:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/405728981359398913/photo/1/large


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku @Free. I would have thought it would at least be a certain number, and hopefully the whole team too 

And tku for the TB casting news (although after the spoilers I've largely given up with this show which is sad as I would have loved for it to finish on a high).








> mycelebrityfantasy:
> 
> Eric&#8217;s new love interest?




Eta: Tku 2 @Buckeye


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Unlike most years, when I'm content to see how the season unfolds...I have little to no patience for any spoilers coming out. And that's mostly because they sound like they're giving fans a heads up that they aren't going to get what they want. I mean, WTF?


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Unlike most years, when I'm content to see how the season unfolds..*.I have little to no patience for any spoilers coming out*. And that's mostly because *they sound like they're giving fans a heads up* that they aren't going to get what they want. I mean, WTF?



The big cliffhanger from last season was already answered by the show runner one week after the finale (who does that?), so my expectations are low. As far as giving the fans what they want, CH already burst that bubble. My hope for a happily ever after ending are slim to none. I am not excited about this last season. I don't even expect Alex in many episodes.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'm fairly sure the active team members all would have to cross to count as "reached the finish line" - or else they would split up, one might think.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Casting news for True Blood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/bookies-true-blood/season-7-last-ever-casting-calls/750117108347526



Ok, I have not seen the word 'burly' used so often since...well, I don't know when



Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku @Free. I would have thought it would at least be a certain number, and hopefully the whole team too
> 
> And tku for the TB casting news (although after the spoilers I've largely given up with this show which is sad as I would have loved for it to finish on a high).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: Tku 2 @Buckeye



Bwahahaha! now that gave me a snort.

I guess I'm not worked up about TB - I'll enjoy it for the lame piece of crazy frolic that it is and expect it to not make sense (and clearly Eric/Sookie ain't gonna happen), and hope for as much gratuitous *hot* male nudity as possible (note my qualifier ladies, Season Two's orgies proved what you can get when you generalize)...it's a testament to Alex's abilities that we thought he was in it more than he was, because if you strung together his scenes over the seasons, he's never in more than 7 or 8 minutes per 1 hour episode.  So no, wouldn't expect much from this one.


----------



## a_sussan

I have NO expectations  on the last season for TB.  More interested if Tarzan is getting green light or not. 

But for now I'm glad he has this expedition to enjoy.  I'm sure it's a big adventure and might even a dream come true for him.


----------



## cate1949

something is up with the UK team - they were in first place - now way behind everyone?  Hope no one has been injured.


But you know Alex is cheering his team on - he has such enthusiasm - can't wait to hear what he has to say about this adventure


TB - utterly disillusioned by the show - I'll watch it for the pleasure of seeing Alex/Eric - but no expectations of something good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Come on Team Commonwealth!!!! 

*runs and hides in corner*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I'm fairly sure the active team members all would have to cross to count as "reached the finish line" - or else they would split up, one might think.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have not seen the word 'burly' used so often since...well, I don't know when
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! now that gave me a snort.
> 
> I guess I'm not worked up about TB - I'll enjoy it for the lame piece of crazy frolic that it is and expect it to not make sense (and clearly Eric/Sookie ain't gonna happen),* and hope for as much gratuitous hot male nudity as possible (note my qualifier ladies, *Season Two's orgies proved what you can get when you generalize)...it's a testament to Alex's abilities that we thought he was in it more than he was, because if you strung together his scenes over the seasons, he's never in more than 7 or 8 minutes per 1 hour episode.  So no, wouldn't expect much from this one.



We know now how much Buckner likes gratuitous 'hot' (meaning flaming) male nudity. And apparently he thinks that's what viewers want. Grrr.



cate1949 said:


> *something is up with the UK team - they were in first place - now way behind everyone?*  Hope no one has been injured.
> 
> 
> But you know Alex is cheering his team on - he has such enthusiasm - can't wait to hear what he has to say about this adventure
> 
> 
> TB - utterly disillusioned by the show - I'll watch it for the pleasure of seeing Alex/Eric - but no expectations of something good.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Come on Team Commonwealth!!!! *
> 
> *runs and hides in corner*



Looking at the map this morning it looks like they've updated and corrected it, after three days of skiing the Brits are last, but only by one kilometer, and Team Commonwealth is still ahead, but only by 7 kilometers.

Sill no news or photo updates though. 

Hah!

ETA: there was a late yesterday update from Guy Disney of Team Glenfiddich. I like that the primary figure in the photo is actually Alex:

Guy Disney, Team Glenfiddich, updates the  voice diary on day three and talks about the harsh conditions of the  Antarctic and the challenges that the team is facing every day. _Hi, its Guy here. Weve had a  fairly tough day today. Mostly up hill. Sounds a ridiculous thing,  because we are on a plateau, but its been a 200 meter climb over a two  hour period, which is hard. Everyones got pretty dry roughs and coughs  from the dryness of the air. [...]
__The doctors been in to check us all over. Everything looks  pretty good. Hes just checked lungs and things like that and no real  problems. Were still just ahead, which is great. But I think actually,  at the moment, were just hoping everyone stays in it and keeps battling  on. [...] Unfortunately most of our iPods kaput after about an hour to  an hour and a half. So youre left with a while away of time just  staring at the distant snow on the ground. The sastrugi weve been  passing thats interesting in shape and size, so you can let your mind  fluctuate to different places. But it was good generally, I mean theyre  battered and bruised, everyone is, but I think were keen to kick on  [...]_


http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...-glenfiddich-updates-the-race-diary-on-day-3/​


----------



## VampFan

_Ed Parker, Team Noom, updates the voice diary on day three and talks about how the teams are progressing in the race and how they manage to stay warm over night in Antarctic temperatures.

&#8220;Good evening, it&#8217;s Ed Parker from Team Noom Coach, end of Day 3. The US Team has done just about exactly the same distance as yesterday: 21.7 miles. We find ourselves camping this evening right next to the Commonwealth team, who&#8217;ve had a good day. They started 3 kilometers behind us and have managed to catch up during the day. But very nice to see them this evening. The Brits are still up front and going well. The weather&#8217;s still very very nice but the, the terrain is really really hard. Sastrugi all day long, which just takes it out of your legs a bit, and a real challenge for Ivan. But we&#8217;re getting there. We&#8217;re all pretty knackered. It&#8217;s been a long day but we&#8217;re now putting up our tents. The extraordinary thing about the tents here is because of the sun the radiation and the 24 hour daylight. The inside of the tents are really lovely and warm, and so actually at night these extraordinary sleeping bags we&#8217;ve got are rather over the top. It can get a little hot, rather in contrast to the rest of the day when we&#8217;re out skiing. But all is going well. We hope people are following what we&#8217;re up to and we are very much looking forward to reaching our goal in I hope 10 or 11 days. Many thanks. Bye.&#8221;
- Ed Parker, Walking With The Wounded Co-Founder and Team Noom Coach Mentor
_
http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/04/ed-parker-team-noom-coach-end-of-day-3/

Apparently the map they're showing isn't up to date.


----------



## Zola24

^ Thank you for the updates  It was so good to see a new photo of Alex and others at the start  I think I would cry each morning leaving a lovely warm tent.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!

New pic of Alex from *Walking With the Wounded's* Facebook:





Alexander Skarsgard from Team Noom Coach at the end of day 3 in Antarctica.

(Source:  *WalkingWiththeWounded* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344900.-2207520000.1386176369.&type=3&theater

Bigger version (open in new tab to see full size):





(Source: *WalkingWiththeWounded.org.uk*)

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/gallery/the-race-is-on


----------



## RedTopsy

This doesn´t sound good.  




> ERIC PHILIPS, TEAM SOLDIER ON POLAR GUIDE, PULLED OUT OVERNIGHT
> DUE TO ALTITUDE SICKNESS
> 
> On Day 3, the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge claimed its first medical casualty as Team Soldier On&#8216;s Polar Guide Eric Philips was pulled out of camp overnight by expedition doctor, Dr Dan Roiz de Sa for closer assessment and treatment.
> Eric had been suffering throughout the day with the altitude and breathing problems. Dr Dan Roiz de Sa&#8216;s immediate assessment at their overnight camp found that Eric had fluid on his lungs, which, if left untreated, could be very dangerous.
> He should, however, make a full recovery and hopes to re-join his team on Day 4.
> He will be closely monitored by Dr Dan Roiz de Sa who continues to make sure that all the team members&#8217; health is not compromised throughout the race.




http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...ulled-out-overnight-due-to-altitude-sickness/


----------



## a_sussan

I'm so glad that they have doctors with them and that are taking great care of all the members of the expedition, the was surely a good reason for Eric Philips to end the journey, it don't sound like a good idea to have fluid in lungs and continue the race. Hope everyone stays safe on the trip.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes, hoping they will stay healthy and safe in the teams. 
They are doing a fantastic thing with this race.


----------



## RedTopsy

A little smile in the evening (or the morning):

Alex at the South Pole.   















missworded.tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sweet Jay-sus! I will never now not unsee "Sexy Flanders"  :lolots::lolots:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I'm so glad that they have doctors with them and that are taking great care of all the members of the expedition, *the was surely a good reason for Eric Philips to end the journey, it don't sound like a good idea to have fluid in lungs and continue the race.* Hope everyone stays safe on the trip.



The way I'm reading the news release, they pulled him on the third day, which is yesterday, and are hoping that he'll rejoin TC on the fourth day, today. Here's hoping that he's healthy enough to continue. And tomorrow is a rest day:

On Day 3 of the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge,  the severe conditions take their toll on the teams as they struggle  with the seemingly never-ending sastrugi &#8211; sharp irregular grooves  formed on the snow surface by wind erosion. They however remain in good  spirits as they look to their first rest day at the end of Day 4.
_&#8220;The teams are struggling but still in good spirits and everyone is well but everyone is exhausted._​ _ They had a really good ski day and everyone is really delighted with their distances._​ _&#8230;._​ _ The cold dry air and altitude is causing quite a  few coughs and all of the teams have said today that it is taking its  toll already, the sastrugi is endless and tiring.&#8221;_​ -*Victoria Nicholson, Expedition Manager*​ Team Glenfiddich  are retaining their strong lead standing at a total distance covered  now of 60km.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...ponsor-a-km-the-antarctic-bites-back-at-60km/




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sweet Jay-sus! I will never now not unsee *"Sexy Flanders"  *:lolots::lolots:



Agh!


And looking at the most updated route map, Team Glendiddich's route looks like they've been hitting the Glenfiddich, it's not exactly a straight line! I'm presuming there are tactical reasons for this, hoping to avoid the worst of the sastrugi, etc.


http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/


----------



## cate1949

in the video - he mentioned that Alex was having problems too - along with some others names.  I guess it takes time to acclimate.  I think this is the sort of trip where you find out a lot about who you are and what you are made of.


----------



## Zola24

Tku Everyone for all the great posts 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> The way I'm reading the news release, they pulled him on the third day, which is yesterday, and are hoping that he'll rejoin TC on the fourth day, today. Here's hoping that he's healthy enough to continue. And tomorrow is a rest day:
> 
> On Day 3 of the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge,  the severe conditions take their toll on the teams as they struggle  with the seemingly never-ending sastrugi &#8211; sharp irregular grooves  formed on the snow surface by wind erosion. They however remain in good  spirits as they look to their first rest day at the end of Day 4.
> _&#8220;The teams are struggling but still in good spirits and everyone is well but everyone is exhausted._​ _ They had a really good ski day and everyone is really delighted with their distances._​ _&#8230;._​ _ The cold dry air and altitude is causing quite a  few coughs and all of the teams have said today that it is taking its  toll already, the sastrugi is endless and tiring.&#8221;_​ -*Victoria Nicholson, Expedition Manager*​ Team Glenfiddich  are retaining their strong lead standing at a total distance covered  now of 60km.
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...ponsor-a-km-the-antarctic-bites-back-at-60km/
> 
> Agh!
> 
> And looking at the most updated route map, Team Glendiddich's route looks like they've been hitting the Glenfiddich, it's not exactly a straight line! I'm presuming there are tactical reasons for this, hoping to avoid the worst of the sastrugi, etc.
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/



Thank you for the news and your explanations which were very helpful  I also saw this on tumblr today/yesterday 

Via: volsmba

*WWTW race map is updated every couple of hours&#8230;*
FYI-I asked Walking with the Wounded how often the race map on their website is updated and received this response:

"Updates are every couple of hours. Obviously they are static at "night" time once the teams are camped up for the night."

As of 1pmEST 12/4, the teams are all within 2km of each other, with Team NoomCoach having a very slight lead.





volsmba


I wish Eric well, he certainly has to make a speedy recovery, even with a rest day. Poor guy. 




cate1949 said:


> in the video - he mentioned that Alex was having problems too - along with some others names.  I guess it takes time to acclimate.  I think this is the sort of trip where you find out a lot about who you are and what you are made of.



I may have misunderstood you but I think Eric was talking about another 'Alex' who is probably part of Team Soldier On. Either way, I wish them all well.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Hello Ladies, I'm back from rehab  
Being over three weeks without internet I have to catch up a lot. But unfortunately I can't be around that much the next few weeks. Because the treatments in the clinic worked so well on my back the doctors put me at out-patient rehab to get me cured fully. So, I won't be working 'til end of January but at least my back is way better, I'm home and can sleep in my own bed

Welcome to all newbies 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> ......
> 
> ETA: Maybe he also brought along lots of Encounter: (from the WWtW FB)
> 
> "Sorry  just me being curious......just wandering how they will go about  showering?? Don't think I'd be taking my clothes off in those  conditions, even if it is for 3 weeks!!Like · Reply · 1 · October 7 at 7:22am via mobile
> 
> fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/s24x24/1086788_120192621344900_2029869999_q.jpg
> Walking With The Wounded Hi Christine Barton,  *the expedition members wont shower while they are there.* *They will keep  themselves clean with a rudimentary wipe in the evening in the tent,  and the brave will have a snow bath but otherwise I am afraid they  smell!* Each individual will take one change of undergarments, and enough  socks to change every 4-5 days. They wont shower until they return to  Cape Town.
> Like · October 7 at 10:09am"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.648215888542568.1073741858.120192621344900&type=3



Whoever has written the answer to that shower-question is not correct.
Novo-Station got showers and when the teams reach the south pole, they will stay at/near the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station until the plane arrives to fly them back to Novo or South Africa. Anyway, the Amundsen-Scott Station got showers too. 
I've read (sorry, can't find the link right now) that the teams will keep up their grooming standards by having this rudimentary wipes in the evenings but every 2-3 days when they are taking longer breaks or even a day off to rest, they are melting an extra portion snow/ice for a whole body wash - so, the teams won't be that smelly. 
The only thing they can't do during the walk 'til the reach the Amundsen-Scott Station at the pole is washing their hair. And as IRC the 'one change of undergarments' refers to thermal underwear which they are wearing above their tighty whities, which they change more often (even though they travel 'light' when it comes to clothes). 
Beside this, inside the tents it is not that freezy - compared to the outside temperatures and weather conditions. Usually they've got about +4°C (to +9°C when it is sunny and no winds) inside the tents when it is outside -35°C.


----------



## a_sussan

I must have misread the info about Eric P, just hope he rejoin his team soon, it's would be sad to end the expedition after coming this far, holding thumbs for him.

It's snowing here! :rockettes:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku Everyone for all the great posts
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the news and your explanations which were very helpful  I also saw this on tumblr today/yesterday
> 
> Via: volsmba
> 
> *WWTW race map is updated every couple of hours&#8230;*
> FYI-I asked Walking with the Wounded how often the race map on their website is updated and received this response:
> 
> *"Updates are every couple of hours. *Obviously they are static at "night" time once the teams are camped up for the night."
> 
> As of 1pmEST 12/4, the teams are all within 2km of each other, with Team NoomCoach having a very slight lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volsmba
> 
> 
> I wish Eric well, he certainly has to make a speedy recovery, even with a rest day. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood you but I think *Eric was talking about another 'Alex' who is probably part of Team Soldier On.* Either way, I wish them all well.



Oh, good. I'm glad someone asked about how often the maps are updated.

Yes, Eric was referring to his own team, and there is an Alex on Team Soldier On: Alexandre Beaudin D&#8217;Anjou.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...s/team-commonwealth/alexandre-beaudin-danjou/



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Hello Ladies, I'm back from rehab*
> Being over three weeks without internet I have to catch up a lot. But unfortunately I can't be around that much the next few weeks. Because the treatments in the clinic worked so well on my back the doctors put me at out-patient rehab to get me cured fully. *So, I won't be working 'til end of January* but at least my back is way better, I'm home and can sleep in my own bed
> 
> Welcome to all newbies
> 
> 
> 
> *Whoever has written the answer to that shower-question is not correct.*
> Novo-Station got showers and when the teams reach the south pole, they will stay at/near the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station until the plane arrives to fly them back to Novo or South Africa. Anyway, the Amundsen-Scott Station got showers too.
> I've read (sorry, can't find the link right now) that the teams will keep up their grooming standards by having this rudimentary wipes in the evenings but every 2-3 days when they are taking longer breaks or even a day off to rest, they are melting an extra portion snow/ice for a whole body wash - so, the teams won't be that smelly.
> The only thing they can't do during the walk 'til the reach the Amundsen-Scott Station at the pole is washing their hair. And as IRC the 'one change of undergarments' refers to thermal underwear which they are wearing above their tighty whities, which they change more often (even though they travel 'light' when it comes to clothes).
> Beside this, inside the tents it is not that freezy - compared to the outside temperatures and weather conditions. Usually they've got about +4°C (to +9°C when it is sunny and no winds) inside the tents when it is outside -35°C.



Welcome back!!

No overdoing it again! But now you have your own bed and can be connected to the world again.  

I thought the FB reply was incorrect, based on the bases available to them and reading about other Treks through Antarctica. No hot showers, etc, but they'll have some hygiene. 



a_sussan said:


> I must have misread the info about Eric P, *just hope he rejoin his team soon,* it's would be sad to end the expedition after coming this far, holding thumbs for him.
> 
> *It's snowing here! *



I hope he recovers soon, and that today's day of rest is beneficiul to everyone. 

Listening to Dr. Roiz De Sa's voice diary, he seems a bit surprised about who's been suffering and who really hasn't been. I'm interpreting this as meaning that some of those with previous Arctic/Antarctic/extreme cold/elevation are having problems and right now those with less experience aren't.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/04/day-4-updates-from-the-support-crew/
I see what keeps getting emphasized, by both support crews and team members/mentors is how very, very very difficult this has been. And, excluding Alex and Dom for a moment, these are people who've been through basic training, not easy, most have been through some sort of physical rehab/therapy post injury, also not easy. They've maintained physical activity since their injuries, including participating in other WWtW events. They've trained for several months. And even so, the actual doing is proving really difficult. I admire them for doing this.

Snow? It's currently 60 degrees Fahrenheit here. However, by tomorrow we are expecting 'a wide variety of precipitation': rain to ice/sleet to snow. And the the temps bottom out. Though not below zero, thank goodness. But getting to work this weekend maybe a challenge.

And apparently Elizabeth Arden is supporting WWtW, by using a photo of Alex and Inge training:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67981245.80860.156154071110810&type=1&theater

I may have to try this as an overnight cream. But for what they're using it for here, wouldn't petroleum jelly be just as useful? And cheaper?


----------



## VampFan

Audio update after Day 4 from Ed Parker and Ivan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkPMWOlwV0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A

Here's a video update from the Today show that actually shows Alex:

http://www.today.com/id/49063771/#53732970


----------



## a_sussan

VampFan said:


> Audio update after Day 4 from Ed Parker and Ivan:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkPMWOlwV0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A
> 
> Here's a video update from the Today show that actually shows Alex:
> 
> [B]http://www.today.com/id/49063771/#53732970[/B]



I can't see that video due to restricted viewing


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Audio update after Day 4 from Ed Parker and Ivan:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrkPMWOlwV0&feature=c4-overview&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A
> 
> *Here's a video update from the Today show that actually shows Alex:*
> 
> http://www.today.com/id/49063771/#53732970



Thanks! We actually got to hear him! If only about three words. I'm glad that the report wasn't solely focused on Harry. And that they mentioned Row2Recovery. I saw the reports that Harry had called them and thought 'oh, something else that Alex might be interested in.' 

http://www.taliskerwhiskyatlanticchallenge.com/the-teams/row-2-recovery/

Of course, he's already sailed this route, perhaps rowing it would be repetitive for him.

He'll have done Antarctica, what's next? Mt. Everest? Trekking across the Gobi or Sahara deserts?





a_sussan said:


> I can't see that video due to restricted viewing



The NBC one? Hopefully someone will convert that to YouTube very quickly. And also gif the important part!

ETA:

Here's a pic from the end of day two, with the caption:  Cheers! Current Virgin Money UK South Pole Allied Challenge  leaders, #TeamGlenfiddich, enjoy a well-earned Horlicks at the end of  Day 2, when they completed a whopping 23.3km!

Looks like a certain tall member of Team Noom wandered over.






source:  http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/69078799464/cheers-current-virgin-money-uk-south-pole-allied
*Horlick&#8217;s Facebook Page **& *Walking With the Wounded


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks! We actually got to hear him! If only about three words. I'm glad that the report wasn't solely focused on Harry. And that they mentioned Row2Recovery. I saw the reports that Harry had called them and thought 'oh, something else that Alex might be interested in.'
> 
> http://www.taliskerwhiskyatlanticchallenge.com/the-teams/row-2-recovery/
> 
> Of course, he's already sailed this route, perhaps rowing it would be repetitive for him.
> 
> He'll have done Antarctica, what's next? Mt. Everest? Trekking across the Gobi or Sahara deserts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBC one? Hopefully someone will convert that to YouTube very quickly. And also gif the important part!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Here's a pic from the end of day two, wit h the caption:  Cheers! Current Virgin Money UK South Pole Allied Challenge  leaders, #TeamGlenfiddich, enjoy a well-earned Horlicks at the end of  Day 2, when they completed a whopping 23.3km!
> 
> *Looks like a certain tall member of Team Noom wandered over.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:  http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/69078799464/cheers-current-virgin-money-uk-south-pole-allied
> *Horlick&#8217;s Facebook Page **& *Walking With the Wounded



Thank God for that Hammarby hat. That's his Where's Waldo outfit.
And, is that Dominic West kneeling in the front?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Horlicks is good stuff when it's cold. 

Loving that Alex is promoting his mistress on the challenge. Die-hard fanboy.


----------



## RedTopsy

A link to where it´s possible for us who are restricted to watch the video from 
the Today show.

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/69090667902/imhereforsookie-alexander-skarsgard-chugging



Gifs from the video:













alexskarsgardnet


Brrr, it looks so cold and windy. I can´t imagine how it would be like skiing there right now.  
What an experience!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> *Thank God for that Hammarby hat*. That's his Where's Waldo outfit.
> And, is that *Dominic West* kneeling in the front?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Horlicks is good stuff when it's cold.
> 
> L*oving that Alex is promoting his mistress on the challenge. Die-hard fanboy.*



I'm so glad that he brought the Hammarby hat (and flag). Not just because it shows what a fan boy he is, but because it allows us to pick him out of the bundled up crowd.

And yes, that does look like Dominic West in front.



RedTopsy said:


> A link to where it´s possible for us who are restricted to watch the video from
> the Today show.
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/69090667902/imhereforsookie-alexander-skarsgard-chugging
> 
> 
> 
> *Gifs from the video:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexskarsgardnet
> 
> 
> Brrr, it looks so cold and windy. I can´t imagine how it would be like skiing there right now.
> What an experience!



I knew someone would come up with gifs, thank goodness.  Is that Ivan on the left of the screen?


----------



## MooCowmoo

Ladies, to all of you, thank you for the updates, pics and videos!.....Between a stinker of a chest infection and school PTA Christmas stuff I haven't had time to (pardon the crudeness) fart and linger to sniff it, so have spent hardly any (me) time online as I have been harrassing companies for raffle prizes! 

Kayleigh AWESOME news hun, take it easy, rest up and I am so glad that the rehab has helped you so much, sending 

Wishing a safe and healthy journey to all of the team members, all of them are truly remarkable....... Ovaltine is better than Horlicks 

Be at peace, Nelson Mandela, you made a difference and inspired the world :cry:


----------



## cate1949

Thanks to all for helping the rest of us follow this amazing trek!


Did anyone catch what AS said in the video?


The Today show has done nice coverage on this - balanced and good to see them keeping up with it.


----------



## cate1949

Parade magazine has the two US women writing daily blogs - very interesting but no mention of AS yet. However - one of the ladies - Therese I think - is having some problems and has not been able to pull the full weight of her sled - so the men have taken some of her equipment to lighten her load.  


I really think this must be  one of those life altering experiences - I  imagine that at the end of this every one of them will not have developed huge amounts of self belief - if one can master this challenge everything else is easy!  I would also bet there will be some very strong friendships built on this trek.


If you read todays update - seems that the exhaustion is really setting  in - the team Doc says everyone is having problems doing even simple tasks like getting enough hydration.  They have a day of rest tomorrow I think. 


BTW - reading the comments on the WWtW site - lots of AS fans posting encouragement.  I wonder if AS knows his fans have raised so much money?


----------



## Ms Kiah

cate1949 said:


> Did anyone catch what AS said in the video?


 
From the Today show? He said "It's a pretty big moment."


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for the video update for the Today show, much appreciated and it seems the conditions are pretty hard for them, just hope they all stay safe. 

Here in Sweden the storm Sven that hit Sweden yesterday has caused a lot of problems, right now we have strong winds, snow storms, flooding and traffic chaos, some airports are closed, the trains and buses have been cancelled, it's pretty bad and about 4 people are dead due to the storm, so I will stay at home this evening. 

On Sunday I'm going to see Al Pitcher on 'Sunday Funday' at a pub here in Uppsala,   that will be fun.


----------



## ml44

*


----------



## cate1949

this  Sven sounds very bad - stay tucked in a -sussan!


----------



## a_sussan

I will be stuck in if the snowing contiues. 

And just so you know I truely hate the autocorrect on my new phone, it seams to have an will of it's own. .  Scary. ..so if I misspell I'm sorry. ..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Thanks for the video update for the Today show, much appreciated and it seems the conditions are pretty hard for them, just hope they all stay safe.
> 
> Here in Sweden *the storm Sven* that hit Sweden yesterday has caused a lot of problems, right now we have strong winds, snow storms, flooding and traffic chaos, some airports are closed, the trains and buses have been cancelled, it's pretty bad and about 4 people are dead due to the storm, so I will stay at home this evening.
> 
> On Sunday I'm going to see Al Pitcher on 'Sunday Funday' at a pub here in Uppsala,   that will be fun.





a_sussan said:


> I will be stuck in if the snowing contiues.
> 
> And just so you know *I truely hate the autocorrect *on my new phone, it seams to have an will of it's own. .  Scary. ..so if I misspell I'm sorry. ..



They named the storm Sven? The Weather Channel here in the States started giving winter storms name in 2012-13. So currently we have Cleon and Dion. Cleon is affecting me, but it's really not that bad. Not much ice after all.

Ah, autocorrect. I used to like it, now I hate it.

And it's the end of Day six and no new updates for a day?


----------



## VampFan

^^ No new updates and they've taken the map down from the website. Hopefully, nothing bad has happened and it's just a computer glitch.

ETA: Maybe they all decided to stop and discuss the World Cup groupings


----------



## cate1949

yeah wondering what is up - the map has been glitchy yesterday too - do hope all is well.


----------



## RedTopsy

Photo from day 5 South Pole 2013, the US team (Team Noom Coach).
A group photo with Prince Harry!







*Team photo:*
Ed Parker
Ivan Castro
Mark Wise
Prince Harry
Margaux Mange
Alexander Skarsgård
Therese Frentz
Inge Solheim







alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


Links: 
http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/

*Alex fundraising page*:
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard
(still possible to donate)


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Welcome back!!





MooCowmoo said:


> Kayleigh AWESOME news hun, take it easy, rest up and I am so glad that the rehab has helped you so much, sending


Thank you, you lovelies




a_sussan said:


> Thanks for the video update for the Today show, much appreciated and it seems the conditions are pretty hard for them, just hope they all stay safe.
> 
> Here in Sweden the storm Sven that hit Sweden yesterday has caused a lot of problems, right now we have strong winds, snow storms, flooding and traffic chaos, some airports are closed, the trains and buses have been cancelled, it's pretty bad and about 4 people are dead due to the storm, so I will stay at home this evening.
> 
> *On Sunday I'm going to see Al Pitcher on 'Sunday Funday' at a pub here in Uppsala,   that will be fun.*


That sounds awesome! Have fun tomorrow night!

-----------------------------------------------


Eric from Team Soldier On made an update on his blog this morning - it sounds not that good



> Posted 7th Dec 2013 @ 09:22:49
> Due to the difficulty of conditions - altitude, cold and relentless sastrugi - we have decided to de-emphasise the race component and ski forward as three autonomous teams but aiming for the same waypoint each evening. This gives us predetermined daily distances and will allow participants to dispense their energy more consistently throughout the day. Tomorrow we begin again at midday and should cover this final degree to the South Pole in seven days. Looking forward to getting back on skis with my team. Eric


http://my.yb.tl/icetrek#


I've watched a documentary about German scientists on board of the icebreaker 'Polarstern' which cruises antarctica for oceanographic research during summer. They said  that the winter of 2013 was the worst and longest winter since about 20 years, so the scientist had to cut a lot of their projects due to that. They did a portrait about people working/living at antarctica and all the stations and one scientist said this is his 15. summer working at antarctica and he never experienced sastrugi as bad as this year. He said, usually skiing over sastrugi is like a graveled road with some pebbles now and then but this year 'road damages' are like as many as the holes in a slice of swiss cheese only that the potholes turned upside down. 
Beside this the German travel agency 'ikarus tours' offers tourist trips to the south pole and the current group of tourist which should have reached the pole the day after tomorrow (09.12.2013) had to cut their ski trip and were taken by plane to the pole because the sastrugi are so bad. 

So, I think it is more than wise for the teams to adjust their strategies and give up the race component but furthermore I think the real 'win' is not reaching the pole but being on the plane back to South Africa and doing a headcount and everyone is still around safe and sound. 

BTW if you like to go to the South Pole yourself, ikarus tours offers a 15-days-trip Santiago de Chile - Punta Arenas - Antarctic Basis-Camp - South Pole for _just_  42.250,-&#8364; = 57894,32$ - but for that money you'll stay 2 days/3 nights each way in a luxury hotel in Punta Arenas for acclimatization.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yikes the conditions are brutal. You do your best to prepare but there's no way to tell how your body will react until you're there. I want to give poor Alex a hug. You can see the toll it's taken. 

Hopefully everyone stays safe and healthy.


----------



## VampFan

RedTopsy said:


> Photo from day 5 South Pole 2013, the US team (Team Noom Coach).
> A group photo with Prince Harry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Team photo:*
> Ed Parker
> Ivan Castro
> Mark Wise
> Prince Harry
> Margaux Mange
> Alexander Skarsgård
> Therese Frentz
> Inge Solheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexskarsgardnet.tumblr
> 
> 
> Links:
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/
> 
> *Alex fundraising page*:
> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard
> (still possible to donate)



The look on his face says "What am I doing here?", but the girls on either side of him seem to be quite happy.



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Thank you, you lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome! Have fun tomorrow night!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Eric from Team Soldier On made an update on his blog this morning - it sounds not that good
> 
> 
> http://my.yb.tl/icetrek#
> 
> 
> I've watched a documentary about German scientists on board of the icebreaker 'Polarstern' which cruises antarctica for oceanographic research during summer. They said  that the winter of 2013 was the worst and longest winter since about 20 years, so the scientist had to cut a lot of their projects due to that. They did a portrait about people working/living at antarctica and all the stations and one scientist said this is his 15. summer working at antarctica and he never experienced sastrugi as bad as this year. He said, usually skiing over sastrugi is like a graveled road with some pebbles now and then but this year 'road damages' are like as many as the holes in a slice of swiss cheese only that the potholes turned upside down.
> Beside this the German travel agency 'ikarus tours' offers tourist trips to the south pole and the current group of tourist which should have reached the pole the day after tomorrow (09.12.2013) had to cut their ski trip and were taken by plane to the pole because the sastrugi are so bad.
> 
> So, I think it is more than wise for the teams to adjust their strategies and give up the race component but furthermore I think the real 'win' is not reaching the pole but being on the plane back to South Africa and doing a headcount and everyone is still around safe and sound.
> 
> BTW if you like to go to the South Pole yourself, ikarus tours offers a 15-days-trip Santiago de Chile - Punta Arenas - Antarctic Basis-Camp - South Pole for _just_  42.250,- = 57894,32$ - but for that money you'll stay 2 days/3 nights each way in a luxury hotel in Punta Arenas for acclimatization.



Glad you're feeling better, Kayleigh. Thanks for the update on the race. I guess that explains why they took the map down from the WWTW website. 



Ms Kiah said:


> Yikes the conditions are brutal. You do your best to prepare but there's no way to tell how your body will react until you're there. I want to give poor Alex a hug. *You can see the toll it's taken. *
> 
> Hopefully everyone stays safe and healthy.



Now that the race pressure is off, maybe they can all enjoy this experience for what it is - an adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## VampFan

On Day 5 of the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge, as the teams arrived at their first Checkpoint, it became obvious that underneath the concrete determination of all the team members, the harsh reality of the Antarctic was starting to take its toll.
With the safety of all those involved at the forefront of Expedition Director, Ed Parker&#8216;s mind, the following decision has been made going forward for the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge:

_&#8220;We always knew that this wasn&#8217;t going to be easy, but that is what makes the challenge so exciting. Our aim was to show that despite injury, young men and women from our armed forces can still achieve great things.
Until now, the three teams have been racing against one another across the Antarctic plateau, but yesterday I took the decision to suspend the race.
The reason for this is entirely simple &#8211; safety, which remains the core principal of our expeditions.
While all three teams were progressing well, it was becoming evident that there was a higher degree of stress imposed on the team members, due to unprecedented terrain on the plateau.
With careful consultation from our doctor and race team, we have put the race on hold. This does not mean that the expedition is over. Far from it. We came down here, determined to get 12 men and women, all injured in conflict, to the South Pole, and so we will.
Tomorrow we start the last leg, 112 km, to the Pole, with no stress being placed on the teams, and with the new race format enabling them all to do this in their own time. Each evening, the expedition will be camping together, all able to enjoy and share each other&#8217;s experiences. By Friday or Saturday next week, I strongly believe that every member of the expedition will be standing on the South Pole, celebrating what will have been the most extraordinary shared journey.
We feel your support every step of the way, please continue to follow us and support the walk. &#8220;_
- Ed Parker, Expedition Director and Co-Founder of Walking With The Wounded

The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge team members all respect and agree with Ed Parker&#8217;s decision and now, if anything, are more determined than ever to finish what they started, moving together as one complete allied team.

Guy Disney of Team Glenfiddich commented from the ice on this tough but essential decision:

_&#8220;Sadly, we had to call off the race element of the expedition.
The first four days was a full out slog. It really tested every single individual mentally and physically.
I think everyone, including myself, has managed to get a hell of a lot out of it and it will be an experience that will live with us for the rest of our lives. However, due to a few small injuries &#8211; nothing too serious &#8211; and the weather, it is really putting us behind and so the race element has been stopped, but for very good reasons.
Now, what can only be described as stage 2 [...] will be getting everyone back together, all three teams and redefining our essential goal, which is to make sure we get every single person there in one piece and to do everything we can for the charity.
 We still have another 7 days of walking, which should be great fun and without the race element, it means we can really focus on what the expedition set out to achieve.
All is well, morale is good, everyone is rested, fit and ready to go. Another 7 days to push. We will probably make about 15-16km each day.
We are about 112 km from the South Pole and we all can&#8217;t wait to get there as one big group.
 There is a bigger goal here, which we all set out from the start and that is what we need to achieve.
All is well.&#8221;_
- Guy Disney, Team Glenfiddich member

This is certainly not the end for the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge, but steps have been put into place to ensure that all of those involved are kept safe. The team members are determined to prove their strength and courage but this must be done without jeopardising anyone&#8217;s well being.
Going forward, the final leg of the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge will begin from the team&#8217;s second allotted checkpoint, 112 km from the South Pole. The team members will be driven to this point and over the course of the next 7 days, will move as one whole allied team to reach the South Pole together.

Walking With The Wounded undertake these inspirational expeditions, akin to the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge, to demonstrate the fortitude and bravery of wounded servicemen and women. As we &#8216;Support The Walk&#8217; from the comforts of our everyday life, we cannot begin to imagine the strength it takes to partake in such a challenging feat. Not only does the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge show how extraordinary each team member is by taking part but it also hopes to inspire others who face injury, disability and daily challenges.

Walking With The Wounded finance new qualifications, education and training programmes for those who are injured, to help with career transition. This enables the blind, the burn victims, the mentally injured, the amputees and all other wounded personnel to rebuild their lives and to return to the work place.
Check out Virgin Money&#8217;s South Pole Allied Challenge hub and help them raise their £100,000 target to support Walking With The Wounded.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...has-been-suspended-but-the-challenge-goes-on/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the news updates Kayleigh and Vamp - that sounds like a very smart decision on their part.  And the adventure is still in place.  The conditions, I can't imagine, I wouldn't have the mental stamina...


----------



## cate1949

well - a shame for them - but they are doing it together which is probably the better choice anyway


Alex looks - well maybe the sun is in his eyes


I can't believe he si shaving - looks like he is - doesn't shave when in civilization -but shaves in Antarctica - go figure


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the info.  
Looks like a wise decision has been made about suspending the race. 
How good for them all in the teams to be able to gather, ski and experience 
the adventure together.  
About Alex, I think he looks more concentrated than exhausted, but with the sun in his eyes.
I noticed he often looks that way in photos. 
(Though he in this photo looks cold and sunburned).

And it is great to see his face in a photo again.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Kayleigh* and welcome back, and thanks *Vamp* for the update on the race. I think it's a good and wise decision to cancel the race and continue together. And the more the merrier :giggles:  but it's 7 days left to ski, so it's still not a walk in the park. 

I have now baked saffron buns and made some Christmas candy, so now I'm going to sit on sofa with a glass of wine. Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's a wise man that makes that choice. Above all else their safety is in Ed Parker's mind. But he's balanced it out well by helping them still achieve their goal. I actually like this idea quite a lot - I can see lots of camaraderie, with everyone helping each other - and that's the real story of the wounded vets - bravery and support and strength.

*Christmas note:* We took the kids for our traditional tour of the Christmas lights last night, including the house in Canberra that just got into the Guinness Book of Records for most lights.   It was quite spectacular, but really just a big show of bulbs. My favourite house is another one that we saw that raises money for the cancer ward at the local hospital. The house is done up with all old-school decorations, featuring every fairytale/Pixar/Disney/Christmas character you could possibly imagine. It was really quite beautiful and made me feel like a kid again.


----------



## RedTopsy

I just have to post this pic.
wishing it was me standing between them. 
I can understand why she is smiling.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> ^^ No new updates and they've taken the map down from the website. Hopefully, nothing bad has happened and it's just a computer glitch.
> 
> ETA: Maybe they all decided to stop and *discuss the World Cup grouping*s



I don't know if Alex wants to discuss the  WC groupings just yet, Sweden didn't make it 



VampFan said:


> The look on his face says "What am I doing here?", but the girls on either side of him seem to be quite happy.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, Kayleigh. Thanks for the update on the race. I guess that explains why they took the map down from the WWTW website.
> 
> *Now that the race pressure is off, maybe they can all enjoy this experience for what it is - an adventure of a lifetime*.





scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the news updates Kayleigh and Vamp - that sounds like a very smart decision on their part.  *And the adventure is still in place.*  The conditions, I can't imagine, I wouldn't have the mental stamina...





cate1949 said:


> well - a shame for them -* but they are doing it together which is probably the better choice anyway*
> 
> *Alex looks - well maybe the sun is in his eyes*
> 
> *I can't believe he si shaving - looks like he is - doesn't shave when in civilization -but shaves in Antarctica - go figure*





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I think it's a wise man that makes that choice. Above all else their safety is in Ed Parker's mind. But he's balanced it out well by helping them still achieve their goal. I actually like this idea quite a lot - I can see lots of camaraderie, with everyone helping each other - and that's the real story of the wounded vets - bravery and support and strength.*
> 
> *Christmas note:* We took the kids for our traditional tour of the Christmas lights last night, including the house in Canberra that just got into the Guinness Book of Records for most lights.   It was quite spectacular, but really just a big show of bulbs. My favourite house is another one that we saw that raises money for the cancer ward at the local hospital. *The house is done up with all old-school decorations, featuring every fairytale/Pixar/Disney/Christmas character you could possibly imagine. *It was really quite beautiful and made me feel like a kid again.



I 'liked' the race aspect in the longshot hope that if a team other than Britain's 'won' it might focus more attention on the actual soldiers.

This is better. The point of the challenges that groups like WWtW do is not so much what position you finished, but that you did it-you skied to the North Pole, the South Pole, you climbed Mt. Kilimanjaro, etc. This is one of those extreme events, like the Ironman Triathlon, that the real accomplishment is in the finishing.

I think now that the pressure of the race is off they can ease off a bit and enjoy it, so to speak, enjoy the experience, camaraderie, etc.

He does look sort of grumpy, but it's cold, the sun is in his eyes, etc. Also it looks like he had had his earbuds in, maybe he was interrupted during a Cut Copy/Hot Chip marathon and was unhappy about that.

He is shaving, isn't he? I figured of all places he wouldn't shave it would be here, both because he'd want the extra layer of protection and shaving stuff would be one less thing to have in his pulk. Maybe he just didn't want icicles in his scruff.

The Disney house sounds like something my sister would love. There's a housing development near where they live, every year they have a theme for the neighborhood decorations, one year it was Disney. She was so happy, she's such a Disney fan.


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Christmas note:* We took the kids for our traditional tour of the* Christmas lights *last night, including the house in Canberra that just got into the Guinness Book of Records for most lights.   It was quite spectacular, but really just a big show of bulbs. My favourite house is another one that we saw that raises money for the cancer ward at the local hospital. The house is done up with all old-school decorations, featuring every fairytale/Pixar/Disney/Christmas character you could possibly imagine. It was really quite beautiful and made me feel like a kid again.



It sounds beautiful.
I´m slowly getting into Christmas feelings and the lights helps a lot.

Yesterday evening I went to the traditional "Julbord" ,Christmas buffet, wich is served in many  restaurants across Sweden from the start of December. It was with the company where my hubby works and as a employee you don´t have to pay for the buffet.
(It is a Christmastradition, the employer pays the bill). 
A very nice and appreciated tradition.  
We also got to see a show with music and performance.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the news updates Kayleigh and Vamp - that sounds like a very smart decision on their part.  And the adventure is still in place.  *The conditions, I can't imagine, I wouldn't have the mental stamina.*..


Me neither and not just because of my (not that) ill back. 





a_sussan said:


> Thanks *Kayleigh* and welcome back, and thanks *Vamp* for the update on the race. I think it's a good and wise decision to cancel the race and continue together. And the more the merrier :giggles:  but it's 7 days left to ski, so it's still not a walk in the park.
> 
> *I have now baked saffron buns and made some Christmas candy, so now I'm going to sit on sofa with a glass of wine.* Have a great Saturday everyone!


Same here.......but I 'needed' the wine to calm my frustration after I had a look in the oven and figured that I forgot to put the yeast in the dough:shame: So, there will be some very lucky ducks tomorrow on Saltsjön who will be feeded with it.







FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it's a wise man that makes that choice. Above all else their safety is in Ed Parker's mind. But he's balanced it out well by helping them still achieve their goal. I actually like this idea quite a lot - I can see lots of camaraderie, with everyone helping each other - and that's the real story of the wounded vets - bravery and support and strength.
> 
> *Christmas note:* We took the kids for our traditional tour of the Christmas lights last night, including the house in Canberra that just got into the Guinness Book of Records for most lights.   It was quite spectacular, but really just a big show of bulbs. My favourite house is another one that we saw that raises money for the cancer ward at the local hospital. The house is done up with all old-school decorations, featuring every fairytale/Pixar/Disney/Christmas character you could possibly imagine. It was really quite beautiful and made me feel like a kid again.





RedTopsy said:


> *It sounds beautiful.*
> I´m slowly getting into Christmas feelings and the lights helps a lot.
> 
> *Yesterday evening I went to the traditional "Julbord"* ,Christmas buffet, wich is served in many  restaurants across Sweden from the start of December. It was with the company where my hubby works and as a employee you don´t have to pay for the buffet.
> (It is a Christmastradition, the employer pays the bill).
> A very nice and appreciated tradition.
> We also got to see a show with music and performance.


Yes indeed, it sounds lovely, *Free*. I love the light during Advent/xmas time.......and I love Julbord too. The company I'm working for will have their Julbord next Tuesday. Last year Julbord ended about 5am the next morning when my boss was dancing with me on his kitchen table while his wife sang karaoke "the show must go on":giggles: Even if I'm still on sick-leave I'm allowed to go and I definitely will but my boss made me the designated driver, so I guess this year I won't end up on any table.

---------------------------------------------





I've heard so much about this freaking sastrugi these days, that I liked to understand what makes them so difficult. I asked google and the answer is.....


> From afar, they appear very similar in appearance to sand dunes on a beach.  Known as sastrugi they are formed by wind erosion and their size can be from a few centimeters to a few meters high.  Unlike the ripples in sand dunes, sastrugi ridges are usually parallel to the wind direction.


source: Hong Kong Observatory 

.....and the blog 'Aloha-Antarctica' posted a pic of someone who walked across a field of sastrugi during an expedition in 2011 - it looks so difficult and almost un-doable.  No wonder that everyone is so exhausted and it must be hell for the wounded. I guess even if one trained hard for this challenge and has been in the snows of Norway and Iceland, one can hardly prepare for these *****y and icey dunes.


----------



## cate1949

Kayleigh glad to hear you are feeling better - thanks for the info on satstrugi - it looks brutal


----------



## cate1949

BTW - Alex fundraising page is around 13,000 US now -


----------



## Zola24

Thank you *Everyone* for all the news and photos.

Welcome back *Kayleigh*  and thank you for the sastrugi photo. That terrain looks almost impossible and must have been particularly so for the wounded vets. I'm glad the 'race' element has been cancelled and it will be lovely if all the expedition members reach The Pole together


----------



## OHVamp

I've enjoyed your posts and pix about Alex. Thank you.

Was wondering how the $13,000 donations to the WWTW Charity compares to the other teams? Don't think I've seen that anywhere and would hope the US Team is comparable in donations. It's a good cause.


----------



## cate1949

this is the page set up by Virgin  http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/giving/


their goal is 100,000 pounds they are at 82,000


there are individual pages for different people on the teams guess it is for friends etc to donate


the AS fan site (according to this Virgin site) raised about $300


you can also go to wwtw to make a donation


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the info.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Possible movie role:



> MOVIE NEWS
> **NEW** Also&#8230;in the works&#8230;We heard that Alex may be in the new movie &#8216;Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8217; with Kristin Wiig. The movie is starting to shoot next month in San Francisco. We asked Skarsgård management about it and they said they are still working on it, but it&#8217;s not official yet. They are hoping that it works out. We&#8217;ll let you know more if we find out anything. Stay tuned&#8230;



Source: alexskarsgardnet


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Possible movie role:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: alexskarsgardnet




To start shooting in January? I think whichever male role he's up for it's not going to be a large role. But still, makes for a busy schedule.
Apparently since he had most of the summer and fall of from acting he wants to make up for that by working all the time once he gets back to California in January.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Possible movie role:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: alexskarsgardnet





BuckeyeChicago said:


> To start shooting in January? I think whichever male role he's up for it's not going to be a large role. But still, makes for a busy schedule.
> Apparently since he had most of the summer and fall of from acting he wants to make up for that by working all the time once he gets back to California in January.



This might be the comedy we were hoping for. If he is in the running for this, and he is available for filming in January, we can assume that he will be in even less TB episodes than the measly 10min/ep he's been in. Still happy that he's being mentioned for other movies. Always good.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> This might be the comedy we were hoping for. If he is in the running for this, and he is available for filming in January, we can assume that he will be in even less TB episodes than the measly 10min/ep he's been in. Still happy that he's being mentioned for other movies. Always good.



If it's this, then it's not a comedy:

http://www.thediaryofateenagegirl.com/


*"Sundance Institute Selects 13 Projects for 2012 June Directors and Screenwriters Labs*

*Marielle  Heller *(writer/director)  / *The  Diary of a Teenage Girl *(U.S.A.):  In the haze of 1970&#8217;s San Francisco,  a teenage artist with a brutally  honest perspective tries to navigate her way  through an affair with her  mother's boyfriend. Adapted from the graphic novel  by Phoebe  Gloeckner.

http://www.sundance.org/press-cente...rojects-for-2012-june-directors-and-screenwr/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

At this stage, given the horrible (IMO) leaks about S7..the less I see of him in it, that's ok. They burned his wang in S6. I don't know that I hold out much hope of him being treated much better in the final season.

Would be great to see him in a comedy again (note: Zoolander is on here tonight).

*@ Vamp,* you're being pretty generous with those 10 mins babe


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If it's this, then it's not a comedy:
> 
> http://www.thediaryofateenagegirl.com/
> 
> 
> *"Sundance Institute Selects 13 Projects for 2012 June Directors and Screenwriters Labs*
> 
> *Marielle  Heller *(writer/director)  / *The  Diary of a Teenage Girl *(U.S.A.):  In the haze of 1970s San Francisco,  a teenage artist with a brutally  honest perspective tries to navigate her way  through an affair with her  mother's boyfriend. Adapted from the graphic novel  by Phoebe  Gloeckner.
> 
> http://www.sundance.org/press-cente...rojects-for-2012-june-directors-and-screenwr/



My bad. I assumed if Kristin Wiig was in it, then it was a comedy. I still want him to do a comedy. Someday.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> At this stage, given the horrible (IMO) leaks about S7..*the less I see of him in it, that's ok*. They burned his wang in S6. I don't know that I hold out much hope of him being treated much better in the final season.
> 
> Would be great to see him in a comedy again (note: Zoolander is on here tonight).
> 
> *@ Vamp,* you're being pretty generous with those 10 mins babe



You're right, you got me.  I rounded up. Actually it's more like 7-8 min/episode, and that's an average. He can do other stuff and fly back for his minimal scenes. I agree w/you, the less I see of him in TB, I'm good. I'd rather see him doing other projects.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> *My bad. I assumed if Kristin Wiig was in it, then it was a comedy. I still want him to do a comedy. Someday.*
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, you got me.  I rounded up. *Actually it's more like 7-8 min/episode,* and that's an average. He can do other stuff and fly back for his minimal scenes. I agree w/you, the less I see of him in TB, I'm good. I'd rather see him doing other projects.



That was the initial reaction to rumors about the movie, it's Kristin Wiig, it's a comedy. Oh, wait, not it's not. So either he's going to play the former step-dad, or the mom's boyfriend who seduces the teenager.

He really does need a comedy, doesn't he? He does such bright, happy roles all the time #snark

The TB time-I think one of the Tumblr sites just averaged it out to something about that time 6-8 minutes per episode. 
I'll be glad when he's done with TB and is really free to do what he wants.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That was the initial reaction to rumors about the movie, it's Kristin Wiig, it's a comedy. Oh, wait, not it's not. So either he's going to play the former step-dad, or the mom's boyfriend who seduces the teenager.
> 
> He really does need a comedy, doesn't he? He does such bright, happy roles all the time #snark
> 
> The TB time-I think one of the Tumblr sites just averaged it out to something about that time 6-8 minutes per episode.
> *I'll be glad when he's done with TB and is really free to do what he wants./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are all on that page. TB has jumped the shark. Oh, did I say shark? Kinda like Shark sweatshirt? If I could, I would  post pictures of it.*


----------



## Zola24

OHVamp said:


> Thanks for the info.



OHVamp :welcome2:



VampFan said:


> *I think we are all on that page.* TB has jumped the shark. Oh, did I say shark? Kinda like *Shark sweatshirt?* If I could, I would  post pictures of it.



Yep, we're all on that page, just want Alex to be done with TB 

Did someone say shark sweatshirt?  Sorry, ScaredSquirrel  
(VampFan, I'll send you a pm)

I'm missing WwtW updates  (Selfish, I know)






http://alexanderskarsgard.org/


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> OHVamp :welcome2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we're all on that page, just want Alex to be done with TB
> 
> *Did someone say shark sweatshirt?  Sorry, ScaredSquirrel  *
> (VampFan, I'll send you a pm)
> 
> I'm missing WwtW updates  (Selfish, I know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alexanderskarsgard.org/



Thanks, for the Shark pic. Squirrel will have to get over it,( Sorry Squirrel. - you can ignore what he's wearing and just look at his face )
Thanks, Zola


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I will find your collective weaknesses and pay people to post them....just you wait! 

and if he's doing a 70s pic, ugh, more good hair to come.  Groovy...


----------



## a_sussan

Nice to hear about possible movie project, but I would really like to  see him in a comedy. 

And I definitly agree on TB, I hope that he is over and done with that show now.  

The show with Al Pitcher last night was so fun, laughed so such my stomage ached.


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardnet



> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> NEW video from the TODAY SHOW this morning (12/9/2013) - they have a soundbite from Alexander Skarsgard talking about the trek!4
> 
> 
> 
> Source: NBC/Today Show, ASN video
> 
> If you are an Alexander Skarsgard fan, please use this link http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard to donate to Walking With the Wounded!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> alexskarsgardnet




The frostbite was to be expected, really. It's the couple of people passing out that's sort of worrisome. They've had to pull two people from the Trek-both from Team Soldier On, though Eric Philips has returned to the team. 

The documentaries on this should be interesting.

And if Alex ends up not being able to do DOATG due to exhaustion, we'll know he's being serious!


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> alexskarsgardnet



Thanks, Zola. I almost didn't recognize his voice. You can hear the weariness in it.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> The frostbite was to be expected, really. It's the couple of people passing out that's sort of worrisome. *They've had to pull two people from the Trek-both from Team Soldier On, though Eric Philips has returned to the team. *
> 
> The documentaries on this should be interesting.
> 
> And if Alex ends up not being able to do DOATG due to exhaustion, we'll know he's being serious!



The thing that shocked me was that a trained polar guide was the first one affected. I can't even imagine how tough it is. I wonder if the initial weather delay prevented them from getting acclimated to the altitude?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> VampFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Zola. *I almost didn't recognize his voice*. You can hear the weariness in it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The thing that shocked me was that a trained polar guide was the first one affected.* I can't even imagine how tough it is. *I wonder if the initial weather delay prevented them from getting acclimated to the altitude?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially didn't recognize him either, though whether that's from exhaustion and/or the satellite phone I don't know.
> 
> That's what shocked me, that the first medical casualty was the most experienced polar guide on the Trek. I think he did mention that he doesn't do that well with attitude, but that this was the first time this has happened to him.
> 
> I wonder that as well, I think initially they were supposed to have a week at the starting point, and ended up with only three to four days. I know the medical personnel were watching them closely, but I think the altitude, combined with even more physical exertion than expected from the sastrugi, made the acclimation process more difficult than previously thought.
> 
> After watching the report several times I finally noticed something: NBC spelled his name Skarsgaard. (shakes head).
> 
> Also, are we have single quote issues?
Click to expand...


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I initially didn't recognize him either, though whether that's from exhaustion and/or the satellite phone I don't know.
> 
> That's what shocked me, that the first medical casualty was the most experienced polar guide on the Trek. I think he did mention that he doesn't do that well with attitude, but that this was the first time this has happened to him.
> 
> I wonder that as well, I think initially they were supposed to have a week at the starting point, and ended up with only three to four days. I know the medical personnel were watching them closely, but I think the altitude, combined with even more physical exertion than expected from the sastrugi, made the acclimation process more difficult than previously thought.
> 
> After watching the report several times I finally noticed something: *NBC spelled his name Skarsgaard*. (shakes head).
> 
> Also, are we have single quote issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must have confused his name with Peter Sarsgaard. They added a k and figured good to go. And, yep, it appears that single quote is acting wonky.
Click to expand...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> BuckeyeChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have confused his name with Peter Sarsgaard. They added a k and figured good to go. And, yep, it appears that single quote is acting wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skarsgard, Sarsgaard, whatever!    I'm 'glad' to see that I'm not the only one having quote issues, for awhile I thought it was just me.
> 
> More updates from yesterday the 8th:
> 
> Ed Parker, with Team Noom Coach:
> 
> Ed Parker Talks About The Teams&#8217; 6th Day On The Ice                                                                                                 *WWTW | December 8, 2013*
> 
> 
> _&#8220;Another day of 16 km today. A very, very beautiful clear day, with a  *gentle breeze, *about -25°C. The gentle breeze is a little misleading,  because it does cut in to the side of your face. [&#8230;] Everyone is in very  good form. All three teams are camping together tonight and the support  team is also with us. [&#8230;] We are just 80 km from the South Pole and on  the schedule we had in place, we&#8217;re hoping to be there by about lunch  time on Friday. Our days at the moment: we get up at 8 am, we start  skiing at around about 10 am. We ski for six and a half hours. We setup  camp and settle down [&#8230;] We are living a fairly simple life but we are  getting towards our goal and everyone is fit and well. Thanks for  following us.&#8221;_
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...ker-talks-about-the-teams-6th-day-on-the-ice/
> 
> Gentle breeze? LOL
> *Conrad Dickinson, Team Glenfiddich, Talks About The Weather & The Terrain The Teams Are Facing*
> 
> *WWTW | December 8, 2013*
> 
> Listen to the voice diary by Conrad Dickinson, Team Glenfiddich,  talking about the weather and the terrain the teams are facing. Everyone  seems to be in high spirits and getting to grips with _the little techniques_  that will put them in good stead for the expedition. They need to be  careful not to get frost bite as the temperatures have hit a low of -27  degrees.
> _&#8220;We&#8217;ve had another successful day  today, it&#8217;s been quite nippy though, and the temperatures has been about  -27 °C, people have got to be very careful not to get frostbite and  we&#8217;re walking with the British Team and the Commonwealth and the  American team and there&#8217;s all a bit of frost nip on peoples noses so  they&#8217;ve got to be very very careful, but fantastic procedure and each  team are getting into their stride. It&#8217;s interesting when temperatures  are this low, when people stop at lunch breaks, we stop every 2 hours  for a little break. So obviously the blood&#8230;when most the stomach tries  to digest the food, consequently when we start skiing again, the  extremities, particularly with the fingers are really really cold so  people are rotating their arms like windmills, just to force to try and  get the blood back to the finger tips to avoid getting frost bitten, to  get the sensation back to the fingers. It&#8217;s interesting to see how  people are getting into their stride and learning the little techniques  to combat this really harsh environment. The British Team have a good  team spirit now, pulling it together and potting along in a tight  formation, and they are making good progress towards the South Pole,  which hopefully will arrive on Friday, all being well.
> 
> _http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...the-weather-the-terrain-the-teams-are-facing/
> 
> 
> Things we need answers to:
> 
> *Virgin Money*     &#8207;@*VirginMoney*  1h                         Want to know what the #*SouthPole2013* teams named their teddy bears? Or who is the most grumpy in the morning? #*Ask* us, we'll ask them ^AD0
> 
> https://twitter.com/VirginMoney/status/410099151498510336
Click to expand...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I will find your collective weaknesses and pay people to post them....just you wait!
> 
> and if he's doing a 70s pic, ugh, more good hair to come.  Groovy...



Can we get a porn moustache as well? I hope he gets to do this. I think he and Kristen Wiig on screen would be hilarious.

I guess my present of a squirrel shirt to you is a very bad idea then?

Thanks for the updates everyone. He's doing well, even if he does sound tired.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I will find your collective weaknesses and pay people to post them....just you wait!
> 
> and if he's doing a 70s pic, ugh, more good hair to come.  Groovy...





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Can we get a porn moustache *as well? I hope he gets to do this. I think he and Kristen Wiig on screen would be hilarious.
> 
> I guess my present of a squirrel shirt to you is a very bad idea then?
> 
> *Thanks for the updates everyone. He's doing well, even if he does sound tired.*




If they really follow the drawings of Monroe (which is whom I'm presuming he'll be playing) from the graphic novel, no 'stache:


http://www.thediaryofateenagegirl.com/wp-content/images/thumbs/monroe.jpg

Though perhaps we'll see jogging shorts:

"Monroe, a pothead in jogging shorts,.."

http://www.nytheatre.com/Review/loren-noveck-2010-3-24-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl

I'm going on the presumption that they want him to play Monroe. If he does, maybe they'll just let him go wigless, since he doesn't do well with wigs.

As for the Trek, it seems they've chopped off several hours a day of skiing time, so that should help with everyone's physical issues.

It must be both a humbling and empowering experience. Humbling because this is Mother Nature at her most brutal. But empowering, because you've done it, you've been able to survive a couple of weeks of skiing and camping in Antarctica, pushing past previous physical and mental limits.

ETA: They've got the new ' combined' map up:

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If they really follow the drawings of Monroe (which is whom I'm presuming he'll be playing) from the graphic novel, *no 'stache*:
> 
> 
> http://www.thediaryofateenagegirl.com/wp-content/images/thumbs/monroe.jpg
> 
> Though perhaps we'll see jogging shorts:
> 
> "Monroe, a pothead in jogging shorts,.."
> 
> http://www.nytheatre.com/Review/loren-noveck-2010-3-24-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl
> 
> *I'm going on the presumption that they want him to play Monroe.* If he does, maybe they'll just let him go wigless, since he doesn't do well with wigs.
> 
> As for the Trek, it seems they've chopped off several hours a day of skiing time, so that should help with everyone's physical issues.
> 
> It must be both a humbling and empowering experience. Humbling because *this is Mother Nature at her most bruta*l. But empowering, because you've done it, you've been able to survive a couple of weeks of skiing and camping in Antarctica, pushing past previous physical and mental limits.
> 
> ETA: *They've got the new ' combined' map up*:
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-challenge/map/



Looking at the graphic novel drawing he could totally pull that off without having to wear a wig and we know he can wear jogging shorts from amnesia season on TB.

RE: the new map for WWTW: Glad they put that up there for us to follow.

Mother Nature is putting her whammy on us here and feeling the cold, I can't imagine dealing with it 40deg colder.

Totally off topic for you and Squirrel: love watching Mike Ditka (da Bears, da Coach) getting his acknowledgement tonight at halftime.

Also throwing this out there:

Best & Worst 2013: TV&#8217;s Biggest Winners and Losers of the Year



> Winner: Kenny Powers (Danny McBride), &#8220;Eastbound & Down,&#8221; HBO
> Kenny rose like a phoenix from the third and almost final season of &#8220;Eastbound & Down&#8221; to regain his fame, fortune and balls in the fourth. And good, because Season 4 was arguably the best yet. The finale &#8212; including cameos from Sacha Baron Cohen, Lindsay Lohan and Alexander Skarsgård &#8212; was more spectacularly ridiculous than any fan of McBride, Ben Best and Jody Hill&#8217;s creation could have ever imagined. &#8212; Greg Gilman




http://www.thewrap.com/biggest-tv-w...wn-sharknado-the-talk-2013-winners-and-losers


----------



## cate1949

it was nice to hear his voice - he did sound tired


I don't want Alex to play anymore husbands father brothers or uncles - no more rapists - I want him to get a leading role in a good film


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Looking at the graphic novel drawing he could totally pull that off without having to wear a wig and we know he can wear jogging shorts from amnesia season on TB.
> 
> RE: the new map for WWTW: *Glad they put that up there for us to follow.*
> 
> Mother Nature is putting her whammy on us here and feeling the cold, I can't imagine dealing with it 40deg colder.
> 
> Totally off topic for you and Squirrel: *love watching Mike Ditka (da Bears, da Coach) getting his acknowledgement tonight at halftime.*
> 
> Also throwing this out there:
> 
> Best & Worst 2013: TVs Biggest Winners and Losers of the Year
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/biggest-tv-w...wn-sharknado-the-talk-2013-winners-and-losers



I am glad they put the new map up, so we can still follow their progress. Wish we were having more updates and pics, though.

WWtW has an update now with Dominic West. Nothing against West, but I'd like one from Alex now.

There are a couple of updates from Team Noom Coach's Therese Frentz. She mentions how supportive her teammates are. In the first one it sounds like some of them, not her, want to come back and visit.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...oach-talks-about-how-she-is-facing-isolation/

She also sounds much happier now that it's not a race:

_Im excited to say that we have only 4 days left of skiing before  we reach the South Pole and I have to say that I really liked the  decision of turning this expedition just into an expedition and not a  race. When it was a race it was getting inside my own head, and I was  worried constantly, I was hurrying my team and pushing myself maybe a  little too hard, making stupid decisions [...] But I do need to point  out that Team US has done the best job of making sure that all the team  members were healthy! [...] Im having a much better time, much less  stress, and enjoying it with my team members more. I think it was a big  decision, I know I cant speak for everyone on that, but I am very happy  with it and I am very looking forward to the next four days of making  our ways to the South Pole. Its still going to be a huge accomplishment  for all of us!

_http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...om-coach-talks-about-day-7-of-the-expedition/


Da Bears: wish I had cable to watch Monday's game and the honoring of Ditka. Plus we we kicked the Cowboys' butts.I really dislike the Cowboys. 


cate1949 said:


> it was nice to hear his voice - he did sound tired
> 
> 
> I don't want Alex to play anymore husbands father brothers or uncles - *no more rapists - I want him to get a leading role in a good film*



I'm being selfish about this role, I'm know he'll do well, but it's a charming douchebag SOB role, I do want something different for him.


----------



## a_sussan

From WWtW Facebook today.

After their first full day as a united Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge team, spirits were lifted as the pressure was eased and people were able to support each other through the last leg of their expedition together.

'The teams set up camp around 63 km from the South Pole last night after skiing for 17km in the day. The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge teams look set to reach the Geographical South Pole by the end of the week.'

Some new photos


----------



## a_sussan

cate1949 said:


> it was nice to hear his voice - he did sound tired
> 
> 
> *I don't want Alex to play anymore husbands father brothers or uncles - no more rapists - I want him to get a leading role in a good film*



I totally agree with you, I just wish he come to his senses and realized that he should do a 'classy' comedy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> From WWtW Facebook today.
> 
> After their first full day as a united Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge team, spirits were lifted as the pressure was eased and people were able to support each other through the last leg of their expedition together.
> 
> 'The teams set up camp around 63 km from the South Pole last night after skiing for 17km in the day. The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge teams look set to reach the Geographical South Pole by the end of the week.'
> 
> Some new photos




Thanks! I'm glad we're finally getting new photos. So it looks like Alex has one tiny American flag on one ski pole and one tiny Swedish flag on the other ski pole. Plus the bigger Hammarby flag on the pulk. And he's helping Ivan.

I like the group shot.  I think they're having, and will continue to have, more fun now that it's one big freezing group adventure, instead of the race.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the great new photos, info uppdates, video!  
It´s so nice to see him in the photos with his Bajen and Swedish flag together with the American flag   
He seems to be a supportive kind of guy and helpful to others in the team. I noticed that 
before in his other activities. That is one of the many things I like about Alex.


----------



## NVP

OFF TOPIC 

anybody who watches the fantastic historic  ripper street , please sign the petition to stop BBC from cancelling the show thanx 
http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/reverse-the-bbc-s-decision-to-cancel-ripper-street


----------



## RedTopsy

cate1949 said:


> I don't want Alex to play anymore husbands father brothers or uncles - no more rapists - I want him to get a leading role in a good film





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm being selfish about this role, I'm know he'll do well, but it's a charming douchebag SOB role, I do want something different for him.





a_sussan said:


> I totally agree with you, I just wish he come to his senses and realized that he should do a 'classy' comedy.




I´m still hoping the Tarzanfilm gets greenlit.
would be happy to see him as Tarzan, I think he would nail the character  
and it would be the leading role in a bigbudget film with a famous director and
a good script (according to rumours and Alex himself).
But anyhow  when Alex no longer is stuck with True Blood he can 
have more options with films and he said in interviews that he would like
to do a mix with different kind of films, both studiofilms and indies. 
That sounds to me like a good concept.  
I like both blockbusters and indies and Alex is a fine actor.
so maybe I am a little to impatient.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates!

HQs of today's new pics (open in new tab to see full size):





#TeamNoomCoach & #TeamSoldierOn are united as one team in the final days of @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 

Also found on:

Twitter:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/410469976647016448

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344900.-2207520000.1386710296.&type=3&theater





Also found on:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344900.-2207520000.1386710296.&type=3&theater





Alexander Skarsgård helps fellow Team Noom Coach member, Ivan Castro into his skis

Also found on:

Twitter:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/410464161001254913

Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344900.-2207520000.1386710296.&type=3&theater

(Photo source:  *virginmoney-uk* flickr)


----------



## cate1949

Alex is just so great!  Thanks for pics


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I totally agree with you, I just wish he come to his senses and realized that he should do a *'classy' comedy.*





RedTopsy said:


> I´m still hoping the Tarzanfilm gets greenlit.
> would be happy to see him as Tarzan, I think he would nail the character
> and it would be the leading role in a bigbudget film with a famous director and
> a good script (according to rumours and Alex himself).
> *But anyhow  when Alex no longer is stuck with True Blood he can
> have more options with films and he said in interviews that he would like
> to do a mix with different kind of films, both studiofilms and indies. *
> That sounds to me like a good concept.
> I like both blockbusters and indies and Alex is a fine actor.
> so maybe I am a little to impatient.



I don't have a problem if he does a non-classy/raunchy comedy, or even a rom-com, as long as it's a good one.

I have two 'problems' with DOATG.

One is totally superficial: having looked at the graphic novel version of Monroe, I realize that the hair reminds of of Matt Damon's as Scott Thorson in Behind the Candelabra. I don't need that! So if he does this, please no wig.

The second is an 'issue' I have-I find it hard to view/read about really difficult teen years, unless they're very good comedies. I hated my high school years, and even though in retrospect and  comparison mine weren't that bad, I still hate reliving them even them in fictionalized form (or barely fictionalized form, as is apparently the case with DOATG). So even if this turns out to be a great film, I may have to skip it.

As for TB, since I no longer have any hope that it'll right itself by the final episode, I am going to be glad for everyone that it's over. Sad that they'll lose that family atmosphere and the FU money, but now they can do what they want.

ETA: Looking a the giant pic of Alex skiing (thanks Santress) I can almost make out what's written on the pulk.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> From WWtW Facebook today.





Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates! 'smile1'
> HQs of today's new pics (open in new tab to see full size):



Thank you for the news and great photos 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks! I'm glad we're finally getting new photos. So it looks like Alex has one tiny American flag on one ski pole and one tiny Swedish flag on the other ski pole. Plus the bigger Hammarby flag on the pulk. And he's helping Ivan.
> 
> I like the group shot.  I think they're having, and will continue to have, more fun now that it's one big freezing group adventure, instead of the race.



Those are lovely photos and I agree it must be so much better to be part of one large allied team 

Eta: Is the name on the pulk Alessandra? (A, lots of letters, A, and it could match, lol)




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the great new photos, info uppdates, video!  'up'
> It´s so nice to see him in the photos with his Bajen and Swedish flag together with the American flag  'cool''heart'
> He seems to be a supportive kind of guy and helpful to others in the team. I noticed that
> before in his other activities. That is one of the many things I like about Alex.



Yes, all other considerations aside, I would like to be on the same team as Alex as he does seem to be such a genuine and helpful guy


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> From WWtW Facebook today.
> 
> After their first full day as a united Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge team, spirits were lifted as the pressure was eased and people were able to support each other through the last leg of their expedition together.
> 
> 'The teams set up camp around 63 km from the South Pole last night after skiing for 17km in the day. The Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge teams look set to reach the Geographical South Pole by the end of the week.'
> 
> Some new photos



Thanks for the pictures!



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks! I'm glad we're finally getting new photos. *So it looks like Alex has one tiny American flag on one ski pole and one tiny Swedish flag on the other ski pole. Plus the bigger Hammarby flag on the pulk*. And he's helping Ivan.
> 
> I like the group shot.  I think they're having, and will continue to have, more fun now that it's one big freezing group adventure, instead of the race.



I love that the fanboy in him has his priorities straight. Hammarby FC website should put that picture front and center on their website.



RedTopsy said:


> *I´m still hoping the Tarzanfilm gets greenlit.*
> would be happy to see him as Tarzan, I think he would nail the character
> and it would be the leading role in a bigbudget film with a famous director and
> a good script (according to rumours and Alex himself).
> But anyhow  when Alex no longer is stuck with True Blood he can
> have more options with films and he said in interviews that he would like
> to do a mix with different kind of films, both studiofilms and indies.
> That sounds to me like a good concept.
> I like both blockbusters and indies and Alex is a fine actor.
> so maybe I am a little to impatient.



Me, too. I hope he gets to make Tarzan. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ms Kiah

His lips look blue. There is snow in the fur of his hood. He better not have any lasting damage from this. 

I'm just happy that there's a potential new role even if it appears to be a supporting one. I thought news about Tarzan was going to come in November. Hope it hasn't fallen through again. I want him to be able to nab a lead in a big project.


----------



## Johanna81

a_sussan said:


> I totally agree with you, I just wish he come to his senses and realized that he should do a 'classy' comedy.


Maybe he can't find one he likes?


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *WWtW has an update now with Dominic West. Nothing against West, but I'd like one from Alex now.*



Dominic's update on WWTW mentioned that he listens to Metallica to get him through the trek and interestingly enough Metallica just performed in Antarctica:



> Metallica managed to achieve a long-held dream of their 30-plus-year career this week, they can now say that they&#8217;ve played a concert in all seven continents of the world.



http://www.tonedeaf.com.au/news/int...-for-all-metallica-play-gig-in-antarctica.htm

I am also waiting for Alex's audio update. We'll probably get it at the end of the trek. At least we've gotten a couple of sound bites.

*Ms Kiah*: I was thinking the same thing. God forbid he should lose the tip of his nose to frostbite.


----------



## Zola24

Ms Kiah said:


> *His lips look blue.* There is snow in the fur of his hood. He better not have any lasting damage from this.
> 
> I'm just happy that there's a potential new role even if it appears to be a supporting one. I thought news about Tarzan was going to come in November. Hope it hasn't fallen through again. I want him to be able to nab a lead in a big project.





VampFan said:


> Dominic's update on WWTW mentioned that he listens to Metallica to get him through the trek and interestingly enough *Metallica just performed in Antarctica:*
> 
> http://www.tonedeaf.com.au/news/int...-for-all-metallica-play-gig-in-antarctica.htm
> 
> I am also waiting for Alex's audio update. We'll probably get it at the end of the trek. At least we've gotten a couple of sound bites.
> 
> *Ms Kiah*: *I was thinking the same thing. God forbid he should lose the tip of his **nose to frostbite.*



I think Alex's lips are just slathered with zinc, (or lard, lol). Gotta use protection  Don't want those lips drying out, or Askars losing the tip of anything to frostbite.

QI. Inge is also a huge Metallica fan. I wonder if that's why he and Alex were looking so disheartened the other day, they just realised they had got their dates wrong


----------



## VampFan

More audio updates from Simon Daglish (Commonwealth Team):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RK56GaXOc4&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A

He talks about the incredible amounts of whiskey that have mysteriously appeared out of people's pulks 

Also one from Kate Philip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrXiMUY-Alc&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A

and Ed Parker:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLXurkzctqo&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A

Still nothing from Alex.


----------



## RedTopsy

How funny just when we were talking about it. 

*Great news about Tarzanfilm! * 
We can all keep on hoping for this to turn out well. 
But I will not belive it until the official announcement from Warner Bros.
(Just to be sure)  




> *Samuel L. Jackson in Talks for Tarzan at Warner Bros. (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and Christoph Waltz star
> 
> December 11, 2013 | 10:23AM PT
> 
> Justin Kroll
> Film Reporter
> @krolljvar
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson is in talks to co-star with Alexander Skarsgard in Warners reboot of Tarzan.
> Christoph Waltz is also on board with David Yates directing.
> Plot details are still vague on how this version will be interpreted.
> A bigscreen adaptation of Edgar Rice Burroughs series of novels, Tarzan is being produced by Jerry Weintraub and Alan Riche, with Mike Richardson and Yates exec producing. Numerous scribes worked on the script including John August, Marianne Wibberley and, most recently, Adam Cozad.
> Jesse Ehrman will oversee for Warner Bros.
> This comes as good news for a project that has been fighting for a greenlight for sometime now. A week before the Thanksgiving holiday, studio execs viewed a five minute pre-viz video Yates and his team created to explain how the film could turn out.
> The delay actually helped the casting, as Jackson had shown interest in the part since the films early days of fruition, but the dates could not be worked out. The studio then went to Jamie Foxx but when production was postponed, Foxx was forced to pass.
> The studio seems close to giving the film a greenlight and, following that, will look to cast the films Jane. Sources still say Wolf of Wall Street actress Margot Robbie is the studios choice to play the female lead but, as of right now, Robbie still does not have an offer.
> The ICM Partners-repped Jackson recently wrapped production on the Fox action pic The Secret Service.




http://variety.com/2013/film/news/samuel-l-jackson-tarzan-warner-bros-1200941990/


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, that is great news, holding thumbs that Tarzan gets the green light from WB.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> *Maybe he can't find one he likes?*



I think that's a big part of the problem, if he is even getting comedy offers, are they 'good' comedy offers?



VampFan said:


> Dominic's update on WWTW mentioned that he listens to Metallica to get him through the trek and *interestingly enough Metallica just performed in Antarctica:*
> 
> http://www.tonedeaf.com.au/news/int...-for-all-metallica-play-gig-in-antarctica.htm
> 
> I am also waiting for Alex's audio update. We'll probably get it at the end of the trek. At least we've gotten a couple of sound bites.
> 
> *Ms Kiah*: I was thinking the same thing. God forbid he should lose the tip of his nose to frostbite.



Too cool! (literally)



Zola24 said:


> *I think Alex's lips are just slathered with zinc, (or lard, lol)*. Gotta use protection  Don't want those lips drying out, or *Askars losing the tip of anything to frostbite.*
> 
> QI. Inge is also a huge Metallica fan. I wonder if that's why he and Alex were looking so disheartened the other day, they just realised they had got their dates wrong



I think it's zinc as well.

Hah!



VampFan said:


> More audio updates from Simon Daglish (Commonwealth Team):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RK56GaXOc4&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A
> 
> *He talks about the incredible amounts of whiskey that have mysteriously appeared out of people's pulks *
> 
> Also one from Kate Philip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrXiMUY-Alc&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A
> 
> and Ed Parker:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLXurkzctqo&list=UUGh8kzYWjDNtJ_xBJmm0J0A
> 
> Still nothing from Alex.



Apparently there was a whiskey tasting event for Team Glennfiddich yesterday:

*Agency Captive Minds organised a surprise  whisky tasting session on behalf of Glenfiddich for the Walking With The  Wounded (WWTW) South Pole Allied Challenge's UK team last night (10  Dec).*

    The Antarctic explorers, which includes Prince Harry, took a sip of  the &#8216;Spirit of the Nation&#8217; vintage reserve, a limited edition single  malt with only 250 bottles intended for distribution. The drink was laid  down in 1984, the year of Prince Harry&#8217;s birth.
 Captive Minds came up with the concept to celebrate the last leg of the South Pole Allied Challenge, a 40-mile stretch.


http://www.eventmagazine.co.uk/Dest...treated-glenfiddich-whisky-tasting-antarctic/


I think I saw somewhere else that vodka has also made an appearance. I guess they figure, what's a few ounces (or more) of alcohol in a nearly 200 lb pulk?  

And listening to the audio blogs, it sounds like everyone's got a cough, I'm presuming from the dryness. While I think they're actually enjoying this now, I think health wise they'll be glad to get back to their normal altitudes and humidities. 



RedTopsy said:


> How funny just when we were talking about it.
> 
> *Great news about Tarzanfilm! *
> We can all keep on hoping for this to turn out well.
> *But I will not belive it until the official announcement from Warner Bros.
> (Just to be sure)  *
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2013/film/news/samuel-l-jackson-tarzan-warner-bros-1200941990/



I won't believe it either, until I see official confirmation. But I'm glad to see that SLJ is perhaps back on board.

ETA: one of the comments on the article mentions that Waltz denied any involved during a Q&A session at the New Yorker festival, in October.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

*Thanks to all of you lovelies for the news, pics and vids!*
*@Moo, Buckeye, Zola:* 
*@a_sussan: *So, you had a real funny night out, hu? Al Pitcher must have been awesome. I've seen him at RAW comedy club here in Stockholm a while ago and he made my laugh so hard I almost peed my pants. 



> Posted 10th Dec 2013 @ 18:59:30
> It's morning and I'm sitting next to Dom and Dags
> It's morning and I'm sitting next to Dom and Dags in our crowded tent. Two stoves are purring, bags clutter the floor, a light breeze is coming from the east. Yesterday we covered another 17km and are 62km from the South Pole.
> 
> *My sled is named Josephine after my mum.* In March she had a nasty brain tumour removed and through sheer will, together with the love and support from my family, she seems to have held it at bay. *So today, like all the others, my mum will be behind me, finding her way around the sastrugi, navigating obstacles, getting me ever closer to my destination. Thanks mum, I love you*
> Eric Philips, Team Soldier On


It's so sweet that he named his sled after his mum and it's good to read that he is doing better. As Eric was pulled out overnight on day 3 I really was worried because as a guide he's been to Antarctica a dozen times before and even been to the pole 6 times. So, even him suffering from altitude proofs that this winter and summer in Antarctica hasn't been that bad in ages. 
---------------

The current map says 27 km to the pole. 
So, if the teams are going to walk almost 20 km today and if the weather conditions are good, they would be able by the end of this day to see the Amundsen-Scott Station in the distance. 
That must be a pretty amazing and overwhelming feeling.


ETA
It seems that they are going to see the Amundsen-Scott Station earlier as I expected - very good for them 


> Posted 12th Dec 2013 @ 19:33:30 Sydney, Australia Times
> It's the Caribbean of Antarctica up here. The temp
> 
> It's the Caribbean of Antarctica up here. The temperature is around -20 but with no wind it's warm outside and positively hot in the tent. I am sitting on the sunny side of the tent bare chested and the tent fabric is bordering on hot to touch. Solar panels are out in force powering iPhones, iPods and camera batteries. *This afternoon we will see the buildings if the Scott-Amundsen South Pole station on the horizon.* What a treat that always is.
> 
> Yesterday we skied another 17km and will do the same again today. Alex is back with us and the Canadians are on fire; fit, fast and fiery. Great to have thther.
> 
> Harry joined us for dinner a couple of nights ago. He has a sporting beard, straight out of a fashion magazine. Lovely guy, full of life and humour.
> 
> Next post will be 12km from SP. Eric


source: Eric Philips Team Soldier on/Commonwealth


----------



## VampFan

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Thanks to all of you lovelies for the news, pics and vids!*
> *@Moo, Buckeye, Zola:*
> *@a_sussan: *So, you had a real funny night out, hu? Al Pitcher must have been awesome. I've seen him at RAW comedy club here in Stockholm a while ago and he made my laugh so hard I almost peed my pants.
> 
> 
> It's so sweet that he named his sled after his mum and it's good to read that he is doing better. As Eric was pulled out overnight on day 3 I really was worried because as a guide he's been to Antarctica a dozen times before and even been to the pole 6 times. So, even him suffering from altitude proofs that this winter and summer in Antarctica hasn't been that bad in ages.
> ---------------
> 
> The current map says 27 km to the pole.
> So, if the teams are going to walk almost 20 km today and if the weather conditions are good, they would be able by the end of this day to see the Amundsen-Scott Station in the distance.
> That must be a pretty amazing and overwhelming feeling.
> 
> 
> ETA
> It seems that they are going to see the Amundsen-Scott Station earlier as I expected - very good for them
> 
> source: Eric Philips Team Soldier on/Commonwealth



Thanks, *Kayleigh*. You can tell they are in a much better mood. Even their messages sound more upbeat. 

An update from Ed Parker:

_&#8221; We skied another 17km today, and just over the horizon is our ultimate goal. We&#8217;ve got 27km to go, 17 of which we are going to do tomorrow. And, all being well, we are going to ski onto the South Pole between 12:00pm GMT and 15:00pm GMT on Friday. Everyone is beginning to get quite excited, we can see the end in sight now and everyone is thinking quite a lot about the journey that is behind us, and it&#8217;s not just the last three weeks up here in Antarctica abut the year has taken us to get here, a lot of people have overcome many many injuries and issues to be here and it feels very special that this group of people is now finally on the cask of achieving our aim the support we had from back home has
been felt by everyone and hugely hugely appreciated. So for these last few steps, please keep watching us. Please keep spreading the word. The money we are raising is going to help young men and women who have been injured get into work and jobs. That is why we are doing this, to try and highlight that they do need our support. So please keep helping us, keep supporting us. Come Friday afternoon I hope that you are going to hear some, really, really exciting news about twelve, quite extraordinary people. Thanks for your support. I hope you are all tucked nice and warm in your beds back in the UK. It&#8217;s -24ºC outside, with a wind chill of -32ºC.&#8221;_
- Ed Parker, Expedition Director and Walking With The Wounded Co-Founder

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...h-just-over-the-horizon-is-our-ultimate-goal/

Also, an audio blog from Prince Harry from yesterday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diLBuLZYQKI&list=PLQ4LmhDr8KrxT818Xs3F-1-UPLjVnbDYL


----------



## Zola24

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Eric Philips Team Soldier on/Commonwealth





VampFan said:


> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...h-just-over-the-horizon-is-our-ultimate-goal/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diLBuLZYQKI&list=PLQ4LmhDr8KrxT818Xs3F-1-UPLjVnbDYL



Thank you so much for the news  Tomorrow is going to be such an emotional day for them all. (I'm getting quite teary myself). It is so lovely that they will be finishing as one united allied team


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the updates.

Today is Alex Name Day here in Sweden. 

*Alexander* has Name day on December 12
Coming from the Greek and means *"the one who helps people".*

Instead of doing what I should do right now, work, I looked up info about his other names. 

His name: Johan Hjalmar Alexander.

*Johan *has Name day on December 27
Coming from John/Johannes is a biblical name which means *"the Lord is gracious".*

*Hjalmar* has Name day on January 16
Can be traced to the word helmet and Nordic/Icelandic a *"helmeted soldier".*

I think his names suits him very well, especially the name Alexander.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy names day to Alexander!

And Zola, I think tomorrow will be an really emotional day for everyone in the teams, such a brave and strong journey they all have been doing.  So yes, it a tearfull moment for them and I think all of them wants to go home to their families now.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Today is Alex Name Day here in Sweden.
> 
> *Alexander* has Name day on December 12
> Coming from the Greek and means *"the one who helps people".*
> 
> Instead of doing what I should do right now, work, I looked up info about his other names.
> 
> His name: Johan Hjalmar Alexander.
> 
> *Johan *has Name day on December 27
> Coming from John/Johannes is a biblical name which means *"the Lord is gracious".*
> 
> *Hjalmar* has Name day on January 16
> Can be traced to the word helmet and Nordic/Icelandic a *"helmeted soldier".*
> 
> I think his names suits him very well, especially the name Alexander.



Tku for the info  Happy Name Day Alexander 




a_sussan said:


> Happy names day to Alexander!
> 
> And Zola, I think tomorrow will be an really emotional day for everyone in the teams, such a brave and strong journey they all have been doing.  So yes, it a tearfull moment for them and I think all of them wants to go home to their families now.



Yes, I think tonight will be pretty emotional too. What an incredible journey they have all experienced 

------------------









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> ..well this is just great. Some bird brain in frickin Antarctica gets to eat out of his hand, and I&#8217;ve never even got to meet him&#8230;.or get a picture&#8230;or tell him I want to lick his forehead like a Cadbury Creme Egg.


----------



## a_sussan

LOL. . That pic and the qoute from "cbla" is hilarious.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Im back home, recovered from jet lag and getting used not freezing my *** off. 

I was freezing in London I have no idea how the guys and gals are handling below zero temps.

Hope everyone is well, Im off to play catch up.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks, *Kayleigh*. Y*ou can tell they are in a much better mood. Even their messages sound more upbeat. *
> 
> An update from Ed Parker:
> 
> _&#8221; We skied another 17km today, and just over the horizon is our ultimate goal. We&#8217;ve got 27km to go, 17 of which we are going to do tomorrow. And, all being well, we are going to ski onto the South Pole between 12:00pm GMT and 15:00pm GMT on Friday. Everyone is beginning to get quite excited, we can see the end in sight now and everyone is thinking quite a lot about the journey that is behind us, and it&#8217;s not just the last three weeks up here in Antarctica abut the year has taken us to get here, a lot of people have overcome many many injuries and issues to be here and it feels very special that this group of people is now finally on the cask of achieving our aim the support we had from back home has
> been felt by everyone and hugely hugely appreciated. So for these last few steps, please keep watching us. Please keep spreading the word. The money we are raising is going to help young men and women who have been injured get into work and jobs. That is why we are doing this, to try and highlight that they do need our support. So please keep helping us, keep supporting us. Come Friday afternoon I hope that you are going to hear some, really, really exciting news about twelve, quite extraordinary people. Thanks for your support. I hope you are all tucked nice and warm in your beds back in the UK. It&#8217;s -24ºC outside, with a wind chill of -32ºC.&#8221;_
> - Ed Parker, Expedition Director and Walking With The Wounded Co-Founder
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...h-just-over-the-horizon-is-our-ultimate-goal/
> 
> Also, an audio blog from Prince Harry from yesterday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diLBuLZYQKI&list=PLQ4LmhDr8KrxT818Xs3F-1-UPLjVnbDYL



They sound tired but much happier than they did last week. I think last week was really really tough on everyone.



Zola24 said:


> Thank you so much for the news  T*omorrow is going to be such an emotional day for them all. (I'm getting quite teary myself). It is so lovely that they will be finishing as one united allied team*



It will be emotional. All these months of preparation, training, etc, and they actually skied to the South Pole. 

ETA: reading the comments on the WWtW FB and webpage, a lot of them are from the vet's family and friends, and even the comments seem to be getting more emotional, their families and friends are so very proud of them.



RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Today is Alex Name Day here in Sweden.
> 
> *Alexander* has Name day on December 12
> Coming from the Greek and means *"the one who helps people".*
> 
> *Instead of doing what I should do right now, work, I looked up info about his other names.*
> 
> His name: Johan Hjalmar Alexander.
> 
> *Johan *has Name day on December 27
> Coming from John/Johannes is a biblical name which means *"the Lord is gracious".*
> 
> *Hjalmar* has Name day on January 16
> Can be traced to the word helmet and Nordic/Icelandic a *"helmeted soldier".*
> 
> I think his names suits him very well, especially the name Alexander.



Thanks for the info!  And this was work, it was research!  



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> *Im back home*, recovered from jet lag and getting used not freezing my *** off.
> 
> I was freezing in London I have no idea how the guys and gals are handling *below zero temps.*
> 
> Hope everyone is well, Im off to play catch up.



Welcome back!  I hope you had fun!

And looking at the live weather stuff for the SP, it's 'only' -15 degrees Fahrenheit, so only 16 degrees colder than it was here this morning! 

http://www.adventure-antarctica.de/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My son's name is the same and we have always taken the traditional meaning "protector of men" 

Glad the teams will reach their destination very soon.


----------



## so confusing

Squirrel- your mail box is full 

re: Skars - thank goodness they are almost done, what a hard slog.


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> LOL. . That pic and the qoute from "cbla" is hilarious.



Agree, cbla is great



Zola24 said:


> Tku for the info  Happy Name Day Alexander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think tonight will be pretty emotional too. What an incredible journey they have all experienced
> 
> ------------------



Just a few hours aways for Alex celebrating his nameday . Thanks for the info 



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Im back home, recovered from jet lag and getting used not freezing my *** off.
> 
> I was freezing in London I have no idea how the guys and gals are handling below zero temps.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, Im off to play catch up.



Welcome back! Hope you had a good time. Looking forward to your update. did you buy anymore shoes on your trip, Imelda?



BuckeyeChicago said:


> They sound tired but much happier than they did last week. I think last week was really really tough on everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be emotional. All these months of preparation, training, etc, and they actually skied to the South Pole.
> 
> ETA: reading the comments on the WWtW FB and webpage, a lot of them are from the vet's family and friends, and even the comments seem to be getting more emotional, their families and friends are so very proud of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!  And this was work, it was research!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  I hope you had fun!
> 
> And looking at the live weather stuff for the SP, *it's 'only' -15 degrees Fahrenheit, so only 16 degrees colder than it was here this morning!
> *
> http://www.adventure-antarctica.de/



And only 11 degrees colder here compared to the SP. Who knew. We are freezing our as* off here.


----------



## VampFan

According to BBC - they have arrived:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25354839

Also, Today show did a story and included a view of Alex, laying in a sleeping bag, reading a book and sporting hat hair.


----------



## Zola24

^ Well someone looks very cozy  Shove-up sunshine  A cultured man reading Hesse is such a turn-on 








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård shown reading a book in his tent - photo from the TODAY SHOW (12/13/2013) (our screen cap)
> Please donate to Walking With the Wounded via the Alex Skarsgard Fundraising Page.




Eta: Tku Vamp for the BBC link, very interesting  

       It's alright Alex, I'll comfort you  Hat hair! How dare they? 

Eta2: How sad am I? I think the book is Steppenwolf (tku begins with A)


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

WWTW on facebook says this:


> After 4 weeks & 200km, we can confirm that the Virgin Money UK #SouthPole2013 teams arrived at the South Pole at 13:25 GMT, Fri 13 Dec - a day considered unlucky for some, but a monumental day for all the team members involved: Team Noom Coach, Team Glenfiddich and Team Soldier On - Helping our Wounded Warriors Soldier On / Sans Limites
> 
> Send your CONGRATULATIONS and continue to show your support by MAKING A DONATION to help fund the re-training and re-education of our wounded servicemen and women: http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/giving/southpole2013/


----------



## Zola24

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Im back home, recovered from jet lag and getting used not freezing my *** off.
> 
> I was freezing in London I have no idea how the guys and gals are handling below zero temps.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, Im off to play catch up.



Hiya Sydney, (sorry I was a little distracted earlier, while you've been off cruising we've been watching a giant blue Michelin man, only distinguishable by his Bajen fan gear, and his fellow brave companions slog through the frozen snow and sastrughi of Antarctica). I hope you had a fab time 




VampFan said:


> According to BBC - they have arrived:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25354839
> 
> *Also, Today show did a story and included a view of Alex, laying in a sleeping bag, reading a book and sporting hat hair.*



The vid has just been posted by Alexskarsgardnet





> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> From THE TODAY SHOW (Friday, Dec. 13, 2013)
> 
> Walking With the Wounded piece that shows Alexander Skarsgard reading a book by Hermann Hesse in his tent in Antarctica.
> 
> #SouthPole2013
> 
> If you are an Alex fan, please use this link http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard to donate to WWTW.



I'm sure gifs will appear soon


----------



## VampFan

Finally, an update from Alex:



_&#8220;We are about 9.5km away from the South Pole station.
We started out this morning and visibility was very, very bad. We couldn&#8217;t see much at all but then around 3 o&#8217;clock in the afternoon it cleared up and we could see the South Pole station.
It is the first time in a month that we have seen a structure and the whole team just stopped and stared at it for about 5 minutes &#8211; it was a very surreal experience. [&#8230;] To literally see the end of this adventure was very emotional for all of us.
We set up camp after that and visibility is down again now so we can&#8217;t see anything around us. We are going to get some shut-eye now and then up in the morning, ski for a couple of hours and then reach the pole.
People are very tired, physically and mentally as well. It has been a couple of very intense weeks but spirits are high, most people are excited about getting to the pole.
Personally, I am obviously extremely excited about it but also mixed emotions. [&#8230;] I think it will be quite bittersweet. It is obviously something we have been planning and training for, for so long and the fact that we are all going to make it there with all the soldiers &#8211; we have everything from a double amputee to a blind guy &#8211; they have been amazing to watch out here. The fact that we are going to get there with all them means so much.
It is also quite sad because it means that it is going to be the end of this adventure and it really has been quite a surreal and cathartic experience personally. I really have loved every second of it.
I haven&#8217;t had the chance to talk to anyone in the outside world for about a month now, so I would like to take this opportunity to say &#8216;Hi&#8217; to my family back in Stockholm, Sweden &#8211; so Mom, Dad, all my siblings, if you hear this, &#8216;I love you. I miss you. As long as we don&#8217;t get snowed in here, I will come see you for Christmas in about 10 days and Mom please keep the fireplace going because your son is cold.
Thank for so much for following our progress down here. It means the world to all of us and please keep supporting the wounded soldiers through Walking With The Wounded.
Thank you very much. If I don&#8217;t speak to you before, have a wonderful Christmas.&#8221;
- Alexander Skarsgård, Team Noom Coach
_

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...he-last-time-before-the-teams-reach-the-pole/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for all the postings (and welcome back Syd!)...really exciting to see them reach the goal.  I'm sure Alex will speak to this adventure in interviews to come, the mental challenge must be as high as the physical surroundings. So glad they literally all made it in one piece. And I hadn't thought Bout the fact that you really are cut off with no phone, Internet, etc.  very isolating.  

SoCon, have cleaned, sorry!  And yes, I'm not good at cleaning the squirrel hole at home either...


----------



## Ms Kiah

I thought there was a satellite phone? 

Yay they made it!! Alex sounds absolutely exhausted but he's got such determination. I love that he challenges himself. 

I'm not sure why they have to wait so long before they go home?


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Finally, an update from Alex:
> 
> _We are about 9.5km away from the South Pole station.
> We started out this morning and visibility was very, very bad. We couldnt see much at all but then around 3 oclock in the afternoon it cleared up and we could see the South Pole station.
> It is the first time in a month that we have seen a structure and the whole team just stopped and stared at it for about 5 minutes  it was a very surreal experience. [] To literally see the end of this adventure was very emotional for all of us.
> We set up camp after that and visibility is down again now so we cant see anything around us. We are going to get some shut-eye now and then up in the morning, ski for a couple of hours and then reach the pole.
> People are very tired, physically and mentally as well. It has been a couple of very intense weeks but spirits are high, most people are excited about getting to the pole.
> Personally, I am obviously extremely excited about it but also mixed emotions. [] I think it will be quite bittersweet. It is obviously something we have been planning and training for, for so long and the fact that we are all going to make it there with all the soldiers  we have everything from a double amputee to a blind guy  they have been amazing to watch out here. The fact that we are going to get there with all them means so much.
> It is also quite sad because it means that it is going to be the end of this adventure and it really has been quite a surreal and cathartic experience personally. I really have loved every second of it.
> I havent had the chance to talk to anyone in the outside world for about a month now, so I would like to take this opportunity to say Hi to my family back in Stockholm, Sweden  so Mom, Dad, all my siblings, if you hear this, I love you. I miss you. As long as we dont get snowed in here, I will come see you for Christmas in about 10 days and Mom please keep the fireplace going because your son is cold.
> Thank for so much for following our progress down here. It means the world to all of us and please keep supporting the wounded soldiers through Walking With The Wounded.
> Thank you very much. If I dont speak to you before, have a wonderful Christmas.
> - Alexander Skarsgård, Team Noom Coach
> _
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...he-last-time-before-the-teams-reach-the-pole/



I just read Alex's report. He really is the most grounded, loving, caring human in the whole wide world. No wonder we love him so much, he is totally unique 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the postings (and welcome back Syd!)...really exciting to see them reach the goal.  I'm sure Alex will speak to this adventure in interviews to come, the mental challenge must be as high as the physical surroundings. So glad they literally all made it in one piece. And I hadn't thought Bout the fact that you *really are cut off with no phone, Internet, etc.  very isolating*.
> 
> SoCon, have cleaned, sorry!  And yes, I'm not good at cleaning the squirrel hole at home either...



It is also strangely liberating and once you get used to it very peaceful. Although,(leaving aside the extreme cold and difficulties), I don't know how I would have coped with the unrelenting nothingness.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies!









_What a success!! 

After four weeks and 200km, the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge teams arrived at the South Pole at 12:48 GMT on Friday 13 December &#8211; a day considered unlucky for some, but a monumental day for all the team members involved. &#8212; in Antarctica._

(Source:  *WalkingWiththeWounded* Facebook/*SupporttheWalk* twitter)


----------



## BagBerry13

I know this is not really Alex related but since he already posed for multiple GQ issues and I'm pretty sure he's against what happens legally in Russia right now I think he'd support it. I think this is a wonderful campaign.
This is a campaign by GQ Germany as a kind of protest against Russia's "gay propaganda" law and them holding the next Olympics. These are 13 famous German heterosexual actors, musicians, athletes who kissed each other for this campaign called "Mundpropaganda" (among them Herbert Grönemeyer and August Diehl). Under the link you can read an English version of the article and the video has English subs.


----------



## a_sussan

I'm so proud of everyone of the teams and I can only imagine what a journey that have been for them. 
And so very nice to hear a bit of Alex input about the trip, he is just a down to earth kind of guy and I want to hug him for it. 

Thank you gals for all the updated info and pics! Much appreciated!


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> I just read Alex's report.* He really is the most grounded, loving, caring human in the whole wide world. No wonder we love him so much, he is totally unique*
> 
> 
> 
> It is also strangely liberating and once you get used to it very peaceful. Although,(leaving aside the extreme cold and difficulties), I don't know how I would have coped with the unrelenting nothingness.





a_sussan said:


> I'm so proud of everyone of the teams and I can only imagine what a journey that have been for them.
> And so very nice to hear a bit of Alex input about the trip, he is just a down to earth kind of guy and *I want to hug him for it*.
> 
> Thank you gals for all the updated info and pics! Much appreciated!



That was such a sweet update. I, too, wanted to hug him after hearing that. He mentions that this was a cathartic experience for him. I wonder if or how it will manifest itself in his regular life.

There's some video at CNN of them crossing "the finish line". I don't know what to call it. It's at the beginning and the end of the video:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/13/world/south-pole-trek-harry/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp & Bag.

Another (very similar) shot:





Amazing photo at the South Pole of the expedition flag, huge congratulations to the #SouthPole2013 teams 

(Source:  *VirginMoney* twitter)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> Alexander Skarsgård shown reading a book in his tent - photo from the TODAY SHOW (12/13/2013) (our screen cap, video)



*Source:* alexskarsgardnet


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Finally, an update from Alex:
> 
> 
> 
> _We are about 9.5km away from the South Pole station.
> We started out this morning and visibility was very, very bad. We couldnt see much at all but then around 3 oclock in the afternoon it cleared up and we could see the South Pole station.
> It is the first time in a *month that we have seen a structure and the whole team just stopped and stared at it for about 5 minutes  it was a very surreal experience. [*] To literally see the end of this adventure was very emotional for all of us.
> We set up camp after that and visibility is down again now so we cant see anything around us. We are going to get some shut-eye now and then up in the morning, ski for a couple of hours and then reach the pole.
> People are very tired, physically and mentally as well. It has been a couple of very intense weeks but spirits are high, most people are excited about getting to the pole.
> Personally, I am obviously extremely excited about it but also mixed emotions. [] *I think it will be quite bittersweet. It is obviously something we have been planning and training for, for so long and the fact that we are all going to make it there with all the soldiers  we have everything from a double amputee to a blind guy  they have been amazing to watch out here. The fact that we are going to get there with all them means so much.*
> *It is also quite sad because it means that it is going to be the end of this adventure and it really has been quite a surreal and cathartic experience personally. I really have loved every second of it.*
> I havent had the chance to talk to anyone in the outside world for about a month now, so I would like to take this opportunity to say Hi to my family back in Stockholm, Sweden  so Mom, Dad, all my siblings, if you hear this, I love you. I miss you. As long as we dont get snowed in here, I will come see you for Christmas in about 10 days and Mom please keep the fireplace going *because your son is cold.*
> Thank for so much for following our progress down here. It means the world to all of us and please keep supporting the wounded soldiers through Walking With The Wounded.
> Thank you very much. If I dont speak to you before, have a wonderful Christmas.
> - Alexander Skarsgård, Team Noom Coach
> _
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...he-last-time-before-the-teams-reach-the-pole/





Ms Kiah said:


> I* thought there was a satellite phone? *
> 
> Yay they made it!! Alex sounds absolutely exhausted but he's got such determination. I love that he challenges himself.
> 
> *I'm not sure why they have to wait so long before they go home?*





VampFan said:


> That was such a sweet update. I, too, wanted to hug him after hearing that. He mentions that this was a cathartic experience for him. *I wonder if or how it will manifest itself in his regular life.
> *
> There's some video at CNN of them crossing "the finish line". I don't know what to call it. It's at the beginning and the end of the video:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/13/world/south-pole-trek-harry/



I think he's been enjoying the camaraderie, and the chance to push himself to extreme limits. So he'll miss that. Though he might not miss the extreme cold!

They have sat phones but I don't think they were used much for 'regular' calls. And he may have made the decision to not call anyone.

The time frame for getting home? Well, now they, and this includes the equipment and support crew, have to get back to Novo and then back to Cape Town. So some of this may depend on what the weather is like in Novo.

Per Ed Parker's audio update from today one group will fly out to Novo on Sunday and the second group on Tuesday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z97BxNWrygM

I think this is one of those events/experiences that for everyone they'll be processing this for some time. 

I'm just so proud of all of them.

ETA:

From Harry:

_And Ivan as well, when I look across I  see him being guided around you know, totally blind, from America, and  absolutely hates the cold, and you know hes not doing it for himself,  hes doing it for his buddies back home, and that goes for everybody,  every single one here._​ _All 12 of them have different reasons  for being here and I dont think its necessarily something that for  all of them that it will, either tonight or tomorrow or when they get  back home, but what an amazing journey for every single one of them and  this charity really does do amazing things. Its not just for the small  minority that are here but hopefully in time to come through the  documentary, and all the stories back home. It will just prove to  everybody that theres so much that can be made possible when you think  that nothing is left._

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/13/south-pole-success/​ ​


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*The 34 Most Important Things Alexander Skarsgard Did In 2013*

*It&#8217;s never been a better time to be a fan of the Golden God.*                 posted on  December 13, 2013 at 11:30am EST  			
 Mackenzie Kruvant                                                  BuzzFeed Staff


http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/reasons-2013-was-the-year-of-the-skarsgard


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the new info, so great!

Loved to here Alex talking in the audio update of the expedition diary.  
so nice to hear his voice again.  
and I hope that he will talk more about his experience when he gets home.





















marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## cate1949

recovered from computer meltdown - notebook that was only 1.5 years old - totally fried - love to waste money like that - this is the last notebook I buy - thrid one that has broken on me after the d$$% warranty expired - getting a super duper cpu 

anyway - Alex's voice blog was the best yet - what a great guy he is.  Really hope he will speak in depth about this experience in a forthcoming interview - it sounds like it was amazing.  So congrats to all!

Glad to read more movement re: Tarzan.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lovely to hear and read Alex's thoughts. I wonder how long they will get to debrief before going home? The adjustment to "real life" can be quite startling - even after the short amount of time these people have been away. In particular, their eyesight. After a million shades of white in Antarctica, the colours of the real world can seem really harsh. Plus other sights, sounds, carrying a wallet.

Hopefully they get a full debrief.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think he's been enjoying the camaraderie, and the chance to push himself to extreme limits. So he'll miss that. Though he might not miss the extreme cold!
> 
> *They have sat phones but I don't think they were used much for 'regular' calls.* And he may have made the decision to not call anyone.
> 
> *The time frame for getting home?* Well, now they, and this includes the equipment and support crew, have to get back to Novo and then back to Cape Town. So some of this may depend on what the weather is like in Novo.
> 
> Per Ed Parker's audio update from today one group will fly out to Novo on Sunday and the second group on Tuesday:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z97BxNWrygM
> 
> 
> I think this is one of those events/experiences that for everyone they'll be processing this for some time.
> 
> I'm just so proud of all of them.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> From Harry:
> 
> _And Ivan as well, when I look across I  see him being guided around you know, totally blind, from America, and  absolutely hates the cold, and you know hes not doing it for himself,  hes doing it for his buddies back home, and that goes for everybody,  every single one here._​ _All 12 of them have different reasons  for being here and I dont think its necessarily something that for  all of them that it will, either tonight or tomorrow or when they get  back home, but what an amazing journey for every single one of them and  this charity really does do amazing things. Its not just for the small  minority that are here but hopefully in time to come through the  documentary, and all the stories back home. It will just prove to  everybody that theres so much that can be made possible when you think  that nothing is left._
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/2013/12/13/south-pole-success/​ ​


I think the satphone was for communicating for important information, not just for hey how ya doing conversations.

Re: getting home. They were delayed getting into Novo, and they might be delayed getting out, so it makes sense that they are  dealing with what the rest of us have to when we have situations with flight delays for bad weather.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *The 34 Most Important Things Alexander Skarsgard Did In 2013*
> 
> *Its never been a better time to be a fan of the Golden God.*                 posted on  December 13, 2013 at 11:30am EST
> Mackenzie Kruvant                                                  BuzzFeed Staff
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/reasons-2013-was-the-year-of-the-skarsgard



I love this. This is Alex's year in a nutshell. Thanks.



RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for all the new info, so great!
> 
> Loved to here Alex talking in the audio update of the expedition diary.
> so nice to hear his voice again.
> and I hope that he will talk more about his experience when he gets home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy.tumblr



Tku for posting these gifs. 



cate1949 said:


> recovered from computer meltdown - notebook that was only 1.5 years old - totally fried - love to waste money like that - this is the last notebook I buy - thrid one that has broken on me after the d$$% warranty expired - getting a super duper cpu
> 
> anyway - Alex's voice blog was the best yet - what a great guy he is. w *Really hope he will speak in depth about this experience in a forthcoming interview- *it sounds like it was amazing.  So congrats to all!
> 
> Glad to read more movement re: Tarzan.



On the Today Show they mentioned the documentary will be coming out in January, so something to look forward to.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lovely to hear and read Alex's thoughts. *I wonder how long they will get to debrief before going home? The adjustment to "real life" can be quite startling *- even after the short amount of time these people have been away. In particular, their eyesight. After a million shades of white in Antarctica, the colours of the real world can seem really harsh. Plus other sights, sounds, carrying a wallet.
> 
> Hopefully they get a full debrief.



I wonder that as well. If they're lucky, they'll be able to get back to Novo and then on to Cape Town with no delays. But will they have some debrief/downtime in CP? I think going basically going from the SP to Novo to CP to home without a break would be a shock to the system: Heat, color, noise, cell phones, running water, a real bed, lots of other people, etc. And for those from the northern hemisphere, especially Alex, the transition from 24 of daylight to the much shorter days of Winter. 



VampFan said:


> I think the satphone was for communicating for important information, not just for hey how ya doing conversations.
> 
> Re: getting home. They were delayed getting into Novo, and they might be delayed getting out, so it makes sense that they are  dealing with what the rest of us have to when we have situations with flight delays for bad weather.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. This is Alex's year in a nutshell. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tku for posting these gifs.
> 
> *On the Today Show they mentioned the documentary will be coming out in January, so something to look forward to.*



I think I remember seeing that the proposed schedule for the docs was January for the UK and a little later for the US. I want it now!  



cate1949 said:


> recovered from computer meltdown - n*otebook that was only 1.5 years old - totally fried - love to waste money like that -* this is the last notebook I buy - thrid one that has broken on me after the d$$% warranty expired - getting a super duper cpu
> 
> anyway - Alex's voice blog was the best yet - what a great guy he is.  Really hope he will speak in depth about this experience in a forthcoming interview - it sounds like it was amazing.  So congrats to all!
> 
> Glad to read more movement re: Tarzan.



That sucks. I'm surprised I've kept my PC for as long as I have, I have a tendency to kill computers. Luckily my friend built this for me, if I'd bought one off the shelf, it'd be long dead.


----------



## Zola24

cate1949 said:


> recovered from computer meltdown - notebook that was only 1.5 years old - totally fried - love to waste money like that - *this is the last notebook I buy* - *thrid one that has broken on me after the d$$% warranty expired* - getting a super duper cpu
> 
> anyway - Alex's voice blog was the best yet - what a great guy he is.  Really hope he will speak in depth about this experience in a forthcoming interview - it sounds like it was amazing.  So congrats to all!
> 
> *Glad to read more movement re: Tarzan*.



Oh poor you (3!) and it is so annoying when they die after the warranty expires :censor:

Yes, Alex's voice blog was lovely, so truthful and sincere, and it was so good to hear his voice again 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lovely to hear and read Alex's thoughts. I wonder how long they will get to debrief before going home? The adjustment to "real life" can be quite startling - even after the short amount of time these people have been away. In particular, their eyesight. After a million shades of white in Antarctica, the colours of the real world can seem really harsh. Plus other sights, sounds, carrying a wallet.
> 
> *Hopefully they get a full debrief.*



I am sure they will as the organisation on this trek has been excellent and the polar guides will well know the adjustments required, and the time needed before returning to civilisation.




VampFan said:


> *I think the satphone was for communicating for important information, *not just for hey how ya doing conversations.
> 
> Re: getting home. They were delayed getting into Novo, and they might be delayed getting out, so it makes sense that they are  dealing with what the rest of us have to when we have situations with flight delays for bad weather.
> 
> *I love this. This is* *Alex's year in a nutshell. Thanks.*
> 
> Tku for posting these gifs.
> 
> On the Today Show they mentioned *the documentary will be coming out in January, so **something to look forward to.*



I think you are right about the sat phone.

It will be great if the documentary comes out in January as it should be very interesting and inspiring, although I don't think Alex will feature very much at all.


Thank you *Everyone* for all the great photos, vids, gifs, news, and your great comments 

A few more photos, where we can see Alex's face  kindof!!
























> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Edited/cropped shots from Walking With the Wounded.
> 
> #1 - Alexander Skarsgard
> 
> #2 - Team Noom Coach
> 
> #3 - Alex in his tent reading Hermann Hesse&#8217;s Steppenwolf
> 
> #4 - Prince Harry & other team members have fun at the South Pole. (Alex is in the background.)
> 
> If you are an Alex fan, please use the Alex Skarsgard Fundraising Page to donate. http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard Thank you!
> 
> Sources: Walking With the Wounded; ASN: http://askarsgard.com/?p=40740



Looking at those photos I wonder if Virgin pulled the sole sponsor card and made Alex ditch his Bajen gear


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wonder that as well. If they're lucky, they'll be able to get back to Novo and then on to Cape Town with no delays. But will they have some debrief/downtime in CP?* I think going basically going from the SP to Novo to CP to home without a break would be a shock to the system: Heat, color, noise, cell phones, lots of other people, etc.*
> 
> *I think I remember seeing that the proposed schedule for the docs was January for the UK and a little later for the US. I want it now!  *
> 
> That sucks. I'm surprised I've kept my PC for as long as I have, I have a tendency to kill *computers*. Luckily my friend built this for me, if I'd bought one off the shelf, it'd be long dead.



Oh I totally agree with everything you said about the heat, colour, noise and general bustle of civilisation which can be quite unnerving, I'm sure Inge and co will look after them and give them much advice.

The docs. I seem to remember a similar schedule too (and I think the US may have been even later, ie June  I'm sure though once the UK docs air, YT, gifs, and s/caps will soon follow 

Computers. I'm saying nothing gives pc a friendly pat (and promises to clean it more often)


----------



## ellieroma

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *The 34 Most Important Things Alexander Skarsgard Did In 2013*
> 
> *Its never been a better time to be a fan of the Golden God.*                 posted on  December 13, 2013 at 11:30am EST
> Mackenzie Kruvant                                                  BuzzFeed Staff
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/reasons-2013-was-the-year-of-the-skarsgard



oh wow. *bookmarks and spends 3 day weekend reading and re-reading*
His little blog post when he reached the pole left me in a puddle of melted person. so sweet


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Oh poor you (3!) and it is so annoying when they die after the warranty expires
> 
> Yes, Alex's voice blog was lovely, so truthful and sincere, and it was so good to hear his voice again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure they will as the organisation on this trek has been excellent and the polar guides will well know the adjustments required, and the time needed before returning to civilisation.
> 
> I think you are right about the sat phone.
> 
> It will be great if the documentary comes out in January as it should be very interesting and inspiring, *although I don't think Alex will feature very much at all.*
> 
> 
> Thank you *Everyone* for all the great photos, vids, gifs, news, and your great comments
> 
> A few more photos, where we can see Alex's face  kindof!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at those photos I wonder if Virgin pulled the sole sponsor card and made Alex ditch his Bajen gear





Zola24 said:


> Oh I totally agree with everything you said about the heat, colour, noise and general bustle of civilisation which can be quite unnerving, I'm sure Inge and co will look after them and give them much advice.
> 
> The docs. I seem to remember a similar schedule too (and I think the US may have been even later, ie June  I'm sure though once the UK docs air, YT, gifs, and s/caps will soon follow
> 
> *Computers. I'm saying nothing gives pc a friendly pat (and promises to clean it more often)*



I don't expect much of Alex in the ITN documentary but I am hoping for for little info on both the troubles getting to the starting point and how difficult it was the first week. And then how much 'easier' it was the last week.

Cleaning computers. I've learned the hard way it's necessary to do regular system maintenance as well as actually cleaning. I killed a power supply two years ago because I'd forgotten to open the CPU and blow all the cat hair out. Ooops!

Another twitpic of Team Noom at the SP:

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/411826157114249216

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...138.1073741879.120192621344900&type=1&theater


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Buckeye!

From twitter this morning (December 14, 2013):





Big well done to Team @Noom Coach for reaching the South Pole yesterday 





Well done to all the @VirginMoney #SouthPole2013 teams for reaching the Geographical South Pole at 11:48GMT yesterday

(Source: * SupporttheWalk* twitter)

A few grainy shots from Zimbio:









Prince Harry and his fellow adventurers reach the South Pole as part of their Walking With The Wounded charity trek on December 13, 2013 in Antartica.

(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## brownsugarplum

So proud of him. Alexander is such a nice guy.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress and all for pics and the link to buzzfeed, that is just so funny and true


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The teams with teddy bears at the SP:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/getty/article/ALeqM5gDe6kDg2SQv4OL86f1N7VVDTqZJA?docId=456362497


----------



## a_sussan

Naww.. that is a cute pic with the teddy bears.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Naww.. that is a cute pic with the teddy bears.



It is a cute pic.

I'm hoping that they got a tour of the main building at the Station, it looks pretty interesting. There's a store there, here's hoping some of them were able to pick up some kitschy souvenirs. 


http://www.adayatthepole.com/south-pole-station-3d-tour/

ETA: Digging through other pages on the above-linked blog I see this:


People that try to ski to the Pole are crazy.  It&#8217;s a prerequisite.
People that try to ski to the Pole are also incredibly courageous.   The amount of spirit, dedication and perseverance required to accomplish  such a task is admirable, to say the least.
http://www.adayatthepole.com/pole/page/30/



And because it's Saturday night and it's near Christmas and my brain is odd, I'm wonder if the Trekkers are relating more to Cold Miser or Heat Miser (from A Year Without A Santa Claus):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## RedTopsy

*Thank you everyone *for all the amazing info, pics, videos, links and so on....
Always so good to come here and read about our Alex.  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *The 34 Most Important Things Alexander Skarsgard Did In 2013*
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/reasons-2013-was-the-year-of-the-skarsgard



LOL, this was so perfect. I loved to read it.   



I also have been reading a lot of stuff about the WWTW-trip now and listening to Alex
audio update from Antartica again. What a great guy he is...
and what a group of fantastic people they are, all the teams with the wounded soldiers. 
All my respect to them.  :salute:


A gif of Alex skiing with his pulka:






marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## BagBerry13

True Blood's considered one of the worst TV shows of 2013 by Rolling Stone.
I guess Alex wishes he'd jumped that ship a long time ago.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> True Blood's considered one of the worst TV shows of 2013 by Rolling Stone.
> I guess Alex wishes he'd jumped that ship a long time ago.



As much as this really p***es me off as a fan - it's true. Season 6 was bloody awful. And Rolling Stone have championed TB for a long time before this.


----------



## OHVamp

Sadly I believe the show lost its way a long time ago. One of its biggest mistakes were two many story lines, and not listening to who the fans really wanted more of. I don't believe he'll be on the show that much. As much as I want to watch him, I'm ready to see him in something different where he's the star.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to watch Season 7 (there was never any doubt about that, really) but I don't expect anything great from it. Just closure after watching the show since it started.

I'm looking forward to Alex's future projects.


----------



## OHVamp

Yep. Me too. I have to see it through, even if it makes me nauseous. There is always a chance it will be better than I think.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> As much as this really p***es me off as a fan - it's true. Season 6 was bloody awful. And Rolling Stone have championed TB for a long time before this.



Sad thing is, S6 wasn't that bad in the beginning, but then you started seeing the Buckner influence beyond tightening the storylines. I still liked Episode 9 (Except for the Bill parts). And then the finale ruined everything.

I think everyone just signed their new contracts to see it through to the end. Though I'm sure the money was nice as well.

As much as I think they still enjoy their co-workers I suspect that they're also looking forward to June/July and the end of filming. Then they can go off and see what else is out there. And Alex can go climb Everest or hike the Sahara or sail the Pacific or whatever other adventure he wants to do.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to watch Season 7 (there was never any doubt about that, really) but I don't expect anything great from it. Just closure after watching the show since it started.
> 
> *I'm looking forward to Alex's future projects*.



I'm also going to see the last season but only because I want so see the end of the series, and I have no expectations what so ever. Season 6 started out quite OK and through like the middle it just got messy. 

I hope that Alex has many exciting projects up his sleeve, and I'm still hoping for that comedy to appear, I so want to see him doing something funny, we know he's good at it, and please something that he doesn't have to wear a wig  :lolots:


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *As much as this really p***es me off as a fan - it's true. Season 6 was bloody awful*. And Rolling Stone have championed TB for a long time before this.





OHVamp said:


> *Sadly I believe the show lost its way a long time ago*. One of its biggest mistakes were two many story lines, and not listening to who the fans really wanted more of. I don't believe he'll be on the show that much. As much as I want to watch him, I'm ready to see him in something different where he's the star.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I'm going to watch Season 7 (there was never any doubt about that, really) but I don't expect anything great from it. Just closure after watching the show since it started.*
> 
> I'm looking forward to Alex's future projects.





OHVamp said:


> Yep. Me too. I have to see it through, even if it makes me nauseous. There is always a chance it will be better than I think.



Here, here. I agree with all of you. Too bad Alex signed a 7 yr contract and had to stick around in spite of whatever bs the writers came up with.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Sad thing is, S6 wasn't that bad in the beginning, but then you started seeing the Buckner influence beyond tightening the storylines*. I still liked Episode 9 (Except for the Bill parts). And then the finale ruined everything.
> 
> I think everyone just signed their new contracts to see it through to the end. Though I'm sure the money was nice as well.
> 
> As much as I think they still enjoy their co-workers I suspect that they're also looking forward to June/July and the end of filming. Then they can go off and see what else is out there. And Alex can go climb Everest or hike the Sahara or sail the Pacific or whatever other adventure he wants to do.



I also thought the beginning of S6 was promising, and then it wasn't. It went totally off the rails. My expectations for S7 are zero, but I will watch.



a_sussan said:


> I'm also going to see the last season but only because I want so see the end of the series, and I have no expectations what so ever. Season 6 started out quite OK and through like the middle it just got messy.
> 
> *I hope that Alex has many exciting projects up his sleeve, and I'm still hoping for that comedy to appear,* I so want to see him doing something funny, we know he's good at it, and please something that he doesn't have to wear a wig  :lolots:



I agree. Hopefully, Tarzan will work out (and he might not even know what's going on with that -  being incommunicado for the last month) and a comedy. That would be wonderful.


----------



## Santress

More HQ December 13, 2013 South Pole pics from flickr:


















(Source: * virginmoney-uk* flickr)


----------



## OHVamp

Agree. Season 6 started out better than it ended. With the show runner changes it was almost like it was two different shows. Alcide was practically bi-polar. I'm a baddie. Oops! Make that a good guy. LOL


----------



## a_sussan

Santress, the pic where they throw the teddy bears in the air is so cute and cool. 
I
'Is it a bird, is it a plane, no it's the flying teddy bears'  *giggle*


----------



## a_sussan

A view in a tent   :giggles:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYHc0bWFOCw&feature=youtu.be

And now it's private, sorry, can't see it any more.


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry, apparently the link when private 


But some news, the teams will hopefully be flying to CT on Friday!


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> A view in a tent   :giggles:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYHc0bWFOCw&feature=youtu.be
> 
> And now it's private, sorry, can't see it any more.




Oh, bad luck!   
and I was so curious. 
Maybe we will see it in the documentary later (I hope).
But thanks anyway for trying to post it. 

I found these pics though from the video:
(I hope it´s okey to post them)














Alexander Skarsgard, Ed Parker & Ivan Castro from Team Noom Coach.
Alex cooks for Ed & his former &#8220;tent buddy&#8221; Ivan. 

beaufortplace.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

It was a harmless video from their tent, cooking food, and Alex said that Ed had "snatched" Ivan from his tent, and just talking about the food and how great a cook they are. It fun to see them relaxed and "off guard" . 

_*Topsy*_, those are the pics from the video, dated 2013-12-10


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> It was a harmless video from their tent, cooking food, and Alex said that Ed had "snatched" Ivan from his tent, and just talking about the food and how great a cook they are. It fun to see them relaxed and "off guard" .
> 
> _*Topsy*_, those are the pics from the video, dated 2013-12-10




Ok, I removed the dates from pics above (better not to confuse).
Fun to hear about the cooking I´m just sad I didn´t get to see the video before it was removed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Someone's reuploaded the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlL20Sb28w4&feature=youtu.be

ETA: He looks really good here.  Looks like he's been shaving and been able to wash his hair.

I like Ivan: I cook water.

Sounds good as well. I think that the sat phones make everyone sound like they're going to keel over of exhaustion. 


ETA: Radar doesn't bother fact checking:

"Prince Harry is in desperate need of a drink, and a shower.
 The randy royal and his buddies *Dominic West* and Alexander Skarsgard  went into a bar in Antarctica and RadarOnline.com has exclusively  learned not only were they denied drinks but their lack of showering has  made them all pretty &#8220;smelly!&#8221;
 According to an eyewitness at McMurdo Station, Prince Harry and his two friends went in for drinks but weren&#8217;t able to imbibe"
http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/12/prince-harry-antarctica-smelly-denied-bar/

They weren't/aren't anywhere near McMurdo.


----------



## a_sussan

And once again I bow my head to


----------



## Zola24

Thank you Everyone for all the great news, pix, and Buckeye tku for the reposted vid, (as if we need a reason to love him more). Also after several days hard skiing Alex looks like that. I'm loving the hair too  Buckeye, you really should set up your own news organization, radar 









askarsswedishmeatballs


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Someone's reuploaded the video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlL20Sb28w4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ETA: He looks really good here.  Looks like he's been shaving and been able to wash his hair.
> 
> I like Ivan: I cook water.
> 
> Sounds good as well. I think that the sat phones make everyone sound like they're going to keel over of exhaustion.
> 
> 
> ETA: Radar doesn't bother fact checking:
> 
> "Prince Harry is in desperate need of a drink, and a shower.
> The randy royal and his buddies *Dominic West* and Alexander Skarsgard  went into a bar in Antarctica and RadarOnline.com has exclusively  learned not only were they denied drinks but their lack of showering has  made them all pretty &#8220;smelly!&#8221;
> According to an eyewitness at McMurdo Station, Prince Harry and his two friends went in for drinks but weren&#8217;t able to imbibe"
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/12/prince-harry-antarctica-smelly-denied-bar/
> 
> They weren't/aren't anywhere near McMurdo.



McMurdo and the Kiwi base station (Scott Base) are nowhere near them!  Can they not look at a freakin' map


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you Everyone for all the great news, pix, and Buckeye tku for the reposted vid, (as if we need a reason to love him more). Also after several days hard skiing Alex looks like that. I'm loving the hair too  B*uckeye, you really should set up your own news organization, radar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askarsswedishmeatballs



Well, if I win that really big lotto here in the States... 

But to me Radar and TMZ and Star and all the others don't care about facts, and neither do a lot of their readers.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> McMurdo and the Kiwi base station (Scott Base) are nowhere near them!  *Can they not look at a freakin' map*



No. We're Americans, we don't 'do' maps!   And Alex isn't scruffy which they'd have noticed if they'd looked at some of the pics. Even all bundled up like giant blue yeti smurf, you could tell he wasn't getting scruffy.
Or maybe it's just that I'm paying way too much attention what few pics we had. Not that that would be a bad thing. 

Also, it doesn't really look like he's lost weight at all.

ETA: Apparently there was some touring of the Station on Sunday:
*Monday, December 16, 2013*

* Coming and going *


  Yesterday was alternately exciting and boring.  I was scheduled to leave  Pole so I spent part of the morning packing my remaining belongings and  cleaning my room.  Part of that task was stripping the linens off my  bed and bundling them into a pillowcase.  Since the last few flights  were cancelled, I waited until the last minute to strip it so I wouldn't  have to remake it.  I was also a little distracted because...





The British group finally paid us a visit prior to catching their ride  home.  *This group included the Prince and the two celebrities.*

They drove from their camp to the station and were treated to a tour  which included the science area where I was working.  Ralf, a former  winter-over and current IT expert, gave a presentation on IceCube and I  chimed in with one minor fact.  I didn't get to drink with McNulty, but  he did give me a smile on the way out...


http://dglo.blogspot.com/2013/12/coming-and-going.html

(via Twitter:  

*Dave Glowacki*     &#8207;@*djglow*  3h 
                All kinds of travel: http://dglo.blogspot.com/2013/12/coming-and-going.html &#8230;

*Caley*     &#8207;@*NASA_Caley*  2h 
                During Prince Harry + @*SupportTheWalk*'s #*WWTW* #*SouthPole2013* tour Sunday, my dad's cousin @*djglow* was part of the @*UW_IceCube* Neutrino stop


----------



## Santress

Nice pic from today (December 16, 2013):

_Prince Harry, Alexander Skarsgard, and Dominic West among visitors to U.S. Antarctic Program South Pole Station today _





(Source: * antarcticsun.usap.gov* via* JPMajor* twitter)

http://antarcticsun.usap.gov/features/contenthandler.cfm?id=2951

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/JPMajor/status/412760958390394881


----------



## Ms Kiah

Gawd he's serving Eric Northman hotness. His giant hands. I can't stand it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Nice pic from today (December 16, 2013):
> 
> _Prince Harry, Alexander Skarsgard, and Dominic West among visitors to U.S. Antarctic Program South Pole Station today _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * antarcticsun.usap.gov* via* JPMajor* twitter)
> 
> http://antarcticsun.usap.gov/features/contenthandler.cfm?id=2951
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JPMajor/status/412760958390394881



Yeah!  And he is looking a little more scruffy. They all look slightly confused "Is there going to be quiz on this?" I was trying to read up on the neutrino project at the SP and got mentally lost. The atmospheric project, no problem, neutrinos and quarks, I haven't a clue.



Ms Kiah said:


> Gawd he's serving Eric Northman hotness. *His giant hands. *I can't stand it!!!!!!!!!



And he looks so much taller than everyone, even Harry. And Harry's listed as six feet two inches.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, if I win that really big lotto here in the States...
> 
> But to me Radar and TMZ and Star and all the others don't care about facts, and neither do a lot of their readers.
> 
> No. We're Americans, we don't 'do' maps!   And Alex isn't scruffy which they'd have noticed if they'd looked at some of the pics. Even all bundled up like giant blue yeti smurf, you could tell he wasn't getting scruffy.
> Or maybe it's just that I'm paying way too much attention what few pics we had. Not that that would be a bad thing.
> 
> Also, it doesn't really look like he's lost weight at all.
> 
> ETA: Apparently there was some touring of the Station on Sunday:
> Monday, December 16, 2013



One day, you are far too observant and literate. The Askars fandom would go into meltdown if we were treated to factually correct and well researched articles 




Santress said:


> Nice pic from today (December 16, 2013):



Tku 




Ms Kiah said:


> Gawd he's serving Eric Northman hotness. His giant hands. I can't stand it!!!!!!!!! 'love'loveeyes'love'



Yes, Alex looks all kinds of hot 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah!  And he is looking a *little more scruffy*. They all look slightly confused "Is there going to be quiz on this?" I was trying to read up on the neutrino project at the SP and got mentally lost. The atmospheric project, no problem, neutrinos and quarks, I haven't a clue.
> 
> And he looks so much taller than everyone, even Harry. And Harry's listed as six feet two inches.



They all look slightly scruffier. Perhaps they did have a good night 


Some more gifs from the bistro tent 





marvelandwhimsy










marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Nice pic from today (December 16, 2013):
> 
> _Prince Harry, Alexander Skarsgard, and Dominic West among visitors to U.S. Antarctic Program South Pole Station today _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * antarcticsun.usap.gov* via* JPMajor* twitter)
> 
> http://antarcticsun.usap.gov/features/contenthandler.cfm?id=2951
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JPMajor/status/412760958390394881



Pass me the smelling salts - they all look pretty good but Askars is bringing that scruffy goodness I like so much.


----------



## a_sussan

a_sussan said:


> And there is that thud on the floor, sorry I just need a moment to recover..oh my.. *sigh*..


corrected a word


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the link to the "tent"video, so happy to watch it
and to all other pics and gifs...




Santress said:


> Nice pic from today (December 16, 2013):
> 
> _Prince Harry, Alexander Skarsgard, and Dominic West among visitors to U.S. Antarctic Program South Pole Station today _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * antarcticsun.usap.gov* via* JPMajor* twitter)
> 
> http://antarcticsun.usap.gov/features/contenthandler.cfm?id=2951
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/JPMajor/status/412760958390394881




Oh, this pic made my day. Alex is crazy hot.     
(can´t stop watching him in the photo).


----------



## Johanna81

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the link to the "tent"video, so happy to watch it
> and to all other pics and gifs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this pic made my day. Alex is crazy hot.
> (can´t stop watching him in the photo).


Looks like the adventure is over and they will all be home early for the holidays.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...parker-cyclone-chases-team-out-of-antarctica/


----------



## VampFan

Johanna81 said:


> Looks like the adventure is over and they will all be home early for the holidays.
> 
> http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...parker-cyclone-chases-team-out-of-antarctica/



Thanks for the update. This trip has been filled with obstacles from the beginning, and now a cyclone! They definitely have experienced it all.

Lainey finally got around to mentioning the trek:

http://www.laineygossip.com/Prince-...ard-Walking-With-The-Wounded-South-Pole/28920


----------



## a_sussan

Some Twitter news!

Edward Parker &#8207;@edparker1965 2h
Just landed in Cape Town. @virginmomey #southpole2013 job done! @supportthewalk. Beer first, then bath, then sleep.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks for the update. *This trip has been filled with obstacles from the beginning, and now a cyclone! *They definitely have experienced it all.
> 
> *Lainey* finally got around to mentioning the trek:
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Prince-...ard-Walking-With-The-Wounded-South-Pole/28920



The weather in Novo was warmer, but much worse than the area around the SP.

That Lainey bit was sort Michael K'ish. At least she didn't hate on Alex.



a_sussan said:


> Some Twitter news!
> 
> Edward Parker &#8207;@edparker1965 2h
> Just landed in Cape Town. @virginmomey #southpole2013 job done! @supportthewalk. Beer first, then bath, then sleep.



Yeah! I note that it's beer first. Have to wonder what Alex's priority will be: beer? 'real' food?

I'm glad they were able to get out of Novo, considering how much  trouble it was to get there originally.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The weather in Novo was warmer, but much worse than the area around the SP.
> 
> That Lainey bit was sort Michael K'ish. At least she didn't hate on Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah! I note that it's beer first. Have to wonder what Alex's priority will be: beer? 'real' food?
> *
> I'm glad they were able to get out of Novo, considering how much  trouble it was to get there originally.



LOL.. or beer, another beer and then some food and a shower!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> LOL.. or beer, another beer and then some food and a shower!



Alex might consider beer a food at this point. 

Inge apparently turned his phone as soon as he landed:

*Inge Solheim*     &#8207;@*ingesolheim*  1h                         Off the ice. Good trip  http://instagram.com/p/iFCa8vMnMn/



An update (done a day or so ago) from Ivan:

"I&#8217;m glad to inform you that on the 13th of December, we reached the South Pole as a team. All twelve injured service members reached it together safe and sound. It was an epic journey, and still somewhat surreal. 
 Today, we're about 20 kilometers away from the pole at a camp, and we&#8217;re waiting for transportation back to Novo. The whole team is here in one tent just laughing, cuddling up and enjoying the moment and enjoying the fact that we don&#8217;t have to get on skis again!
 On behalf of Alexander Skarsgard, Margaux Mange, Therese Frentz, Mark Wise and myself, we just wanted to thank you for your support throughout the expedition.
 Now we&#8217;re just looking forward to heading home to our families and friends, so stay tuned for more blog posts, and I&#8217;ll talk to you soon."

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/wounded-us-veteran-reflects-on-surreal-trek-in-antarctica/

ETA: from the Ed Parker WWtW update:

_"The extraordinary thing is here in Novo, surrounded by snow, it is  around 20ºC warmer than where we have been. We are all just wearing  jeans and no gloves, we are so acclimatised now to the cold but it is  time to go get a little warmer._"

I do wonder how everyone is going to react to the temps. First to the warmth of Cape Town, and then to the colder temps back home (excluding the Aussies from the colder home temps). Is Alex going to wander around Stockholm in jeans and a sweater and sandals


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex might consider beer a food at this point.
> 
> Inge apparently turned his phone as soon as he landed:
> 
> *Inge Solheim*     &#8207;@*ingesolheim*  1h                         Off the ice. Good trip  http://instagram.com/p/iFCa8vMnMn/
> 
> 
> 
> An update (done a day or so ago) from Ivan:
> 
> "Im glad to inform you that on the 13th of December, we reached the South Pole as a team. All twelve injured service members reached it together safe and sound. It was an epic journey, and still somewhat surreal.
> Today, we're about 20 kilometers away from the pole at a camp, and were waiting for transportation back to Novo. The whole team is here in one tent just laughing, cuddling up and enjoying the moment and enjoying the fact that we dont have to get on skis again!
> On behalf of Alexander Skarsgard, Margaux Mange, Therese Frentz, Mark Wise and myself, we just wanted to thank you for your support throughout the expedition.
> Now were just looking forward to heading home to our families and friends, so stay tuned for more blog posts, and Ill talk to you soon."
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/wounded-us-veteran-reflects-on-surreal-trek-in-antarctica/
> 
> ETA: from the Ed Parker WWtW update:
> 
> _"The extraordinary thing is here in Novo, surrounded by snow, it is  around 20ºC warmer than where we have been. We are all just wearing  jeans and no gloves, we are so acclimatised now to the cold but it is  time to go get a little warmer._"
> 
> I do wonder how everyone is going to react to the temps. First to the warmth of Cape Town, and then to the colder temps back home (excluding the Aussies from the colder home temps).* Is Alex going to wander around Stockholm in jeans and a sweater and sandals *



Well if the weather keeps it up, he might do that   having about + 8-10C and the snow is nowhere to be found. White Christmas any one? 

I really hope the weather changes soon, I would love to have a white Christmas as last year:snowballs:.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We're sweltering in 35 degree heat here (95 farenheit) and you guys are talking about a white christmas.


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the news  So glad they're all back in Cape Town and enjoying those beers  Soon be seeing their family and friends :xtree:








> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard was chosen as 7 Men We Cant Resist by Cosmopolitan Thailand in their November 2013 issue.
> 
> Other men were Liam Hemsworth, Jamie Campbell Bower, Ryan Gosling, Adam Levine, James Franco and Justin Timberlake.





Eta add pix: Love how much Alex is concentrating, and still looks so effin hot 








> beaufortplace:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard at the U.S. Antarctic Program South Pole Station
> 
> (December 16, 2013)
> 
> Source: JPMajor twitter









adrichi


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex might consider beer a food at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: from the Ed Parker WWtW update:
> 
> _"The extraordinary thing is here in Novo, surrounded by snow, it is  around 20ºC warmer than where we have been. We are all just wearing  jeans and no gloves, we are so acclimatised now to the cold but it is  time to go get a little warmer._"
> 
> I do wonder how everyone is going to react to the temps. First to the warmth of Cape Town, and then to the colder temps back home (excluding the Aussies from the colder home temps). *Is Alex going to wander around Stockholm in jeans and a sweater and sandals *



He always defies typical climate choices when it comes to clothes. I've seen him in long sleeves when it's 80degF and in long sleeves (and maybe a scarf) when it's 30degF. I can never figure out how his body handles temperature.



a_sussan said:


> Well if the weather keeps it up, he might do that   having about + 8-10C and the snow is nowhere to be found. *White Christmas any one?*
> 
> I really hope the weather changes soon, *I would love to have a white Christmas as last year*



Come visit us in the Midwest US. We might get a little snow melt before Christmas, but we've got a foot of snow on the ground and more coming this upcoming weekend. White Christmas is great if you don't have to travel longer distances.



> Zola24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the news  So glad they're all back in Cape Town and enjoying those beers  Soon be seeing their family and friends :xtree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: *Love how much Alex is concentrating, and still looks so effin hot *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm OK with some of that list, but Adam Levine, James Franco and JT? Really Cosmo Thailand?  I guess everyone has their own personal preferences.
> 
> Annnd, yes, Alex is looking totally hot. I love the bad a*s black clothes, scruff, intense face and it appears a lot of people do based on comments on twitter regarding that picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> *He always defies typical climate choices when it comes to clothes. I've seen him in long sleeves when it's 80degF and in long sleeves (and maybe a scarf) when it's 30degF.* *I can never figure out how his body handles temperature.*
> 
> Come visit us in the Midwest US. We might get a little snow melt before Christmas, but we've got a foot of snow on the ground and more coming this upcoming weekend. White Christmas is great if you don't have to travel longer distances.
> 
> I'm OK with some of that list, but Adam Levine, James Franco and JT? Really Cosmo Thailand?  I guess everyone has their own personal preferences.
> 
> Annnd, yes, Alex is looking totally hot.* I love the bad a*s black clothes, scruff, intense face and it appears a lot of people do based on comments on twitter regarding that picture*.



 Yes, how Alex's body handles temperature is a mystery. I'm sure Buckeye will be willing to investigate  on the other hand, it was your idea 

I haven't seen any of the tweets but I can imagine  Harry must be getting his fair share of comments too  Idk about Tarzan, Alex's next movie role better be as a Swedish bad *** stormtrooper


----------



## Zola24

> empirical-data:
> 
> Alex Skarsgards Walking With the Wounded http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...aiserProfilePage.action?userUrl=alexskarsgard fundraising page
> 
> Lucy Griffiths -  £1000.00
> 
> 15.12.13 -  Im so glad you didnt die.
> 
> I always knew she was awesome as hell. (Not sure if she means on the show or the trek) lolz


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> Yes, how Alex's body handles temperature is a mystery. I'm sure Buckeye will be willing to investigate  on the other hand, it was your idea
> 
> I haven't seen any of the tweets but I can imagine  Harry must be getting his fair share of comments too  Idk about Tarzan, Alex's next movie role better be as a Swedish bad *** stormtrooper



Carl Hamilton! (Reboot #2, I know but still. Alex is PERFECT for that role)


----------



## a_sussan

Idun, .. play the role his father once use to do, hmm. .


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Idun, .. play the role his father once use to do, hmm. .



In this case I don't think it's a problem as so many other actors also played the role. And as a former actual soldier he fits the part so much better than say Persbrandt  With Alex as the lead it would probably be more easily sold outside Sweden too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> VampFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *He always defies typical climate choices when it comes to clothes. I've seen him in long sleeves when it's 80degF and in long sleeves (and maybe a scarf) when it's 30degF. I can never figure out how his body handles temperature.
> *
> 
> 
> Come visit us in the Midwest US. We might get a little snow melt before Christmas, but we've got a foot of snow on the ground and *more coming this upcoming weekend. *White Christmas is great if you don't have to travel longer distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zola24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, how Alex's body handles temperature is a mystery. I'm sure Buckeye will be willing to investigate  on the other hand, it was your idea *
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His body temp stuff is very fascinating and I'm more than willing to do research, for science!
> 
> The weather: currently snow on the ground, supposed to get up in the 50's and 2-4 inches of rain over the weekend. No White Christmas for us.
Click to expand...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Apparently they visited another station near Novo right before they left for Cape Town:

"ST. PETERSBURG, December 19 (RIA Novosti) &#8211; An international team led  by Britain&#8217;s Prince Harry has visited a Russian research station in  Antarctica as part of a charitable trek to the South Pole, a Russian  polar research institute said Thursday.
 &#8220;A group led by Prince Harry visited the Novolazarevskaya station on  December 17. The group comprised 12 members of the expedition to the  South Pole,&#8221; the Institute for Arctic and Antarctic Research said in a  statement."


http://en.ria.ru/world/20131219/185...s-Russian-Research-Station-in-Antarctica.html


The meal that Alex, Mark aND Inge had at the Indian station. This visit. I need more pics/videos of these things, darn it.

Oh, Moo, would you like to take a trip to Heathrow?
#*Cantwait* to welcome back the @*SupportTheWalk* @*VirginMoney* #*SouthPole2013* teams at @*HeathrowAirport* on Monday 9am!


https://twitter.com/Captive_Minds/status/413722145097662466


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Fan pic from Cape Town uploaded today (December 19, 2013):





(Source:  *karynieoliveira* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> Fan pic from Cape Town uploaded today (December 19, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *karynieoliveira* @ instagr.am)



No parka!

So sleep has been caught up on and no filming obligations or training obligations so now he can be Mr. Social Butterfly for a few days in Cape Town? (I'm hoping so at least, kind of in a Skarsgdrought even with the Trek)

ETA: I'm glad to see, in this pic and the other pics from the Trek, that he really did protect his face/skin. Normally he seems to disregard the whole sunblock thing (his pics from this summer), but at least this time he took precautions.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks good. And he needs to keep the hair and beard from his expedition. Just saying. (yes, sadly I know True Blood will interfere with my wishes but it's worth putting out there)


----------



## a_sussan

I must say that I am happy that he did not lose so much weight, he looks really nice an fitted. 
Also nice to see him out and socialising again, and soon he be home in a rainy Sweden. 

Free, I agree with the hair, and to bad TB will mess that up. 

OT, that reminds that I need to make an appointment of my own to fix my hair.  

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's such a fanboy:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.224448614828.177100.165865959828&type=1

Hammarby FB via http://characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr.com


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.





"A Christmas message that we would like to pass on to you:

'On 13 December at 14:05, we reached the geographic South Pole and could plant the green-white banner. Wish all bajare out there a fantastic Jul / Alexander Skarsgård.'

-*HammarbyFotboll* Facebook via *PontusAndresen* twitter

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/PontusAndresen/status/414133715221372928


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A Christmas message that we would like to pass on to you:
> 
> 'On 13 December at 14:05, we reached the geographic South Pole and could plant the green-white banner. Wish all bajare out there a fantastic Jul / Alexander Skarsgård.'
> 
> -*HammarbyFotboll* Facebook via *PontusAndresen* twitter
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/PontusAndresen/status/414133715221372928




Thanks! I'm still having embedding 'issues' (I'm sure it's user error).

This is a very nice interview with Chris Downey of Team Soldier On/Commonwealth, Alex gets mentioned briefly:

*"Prince Harry was also on this epic journey. Can you tell us a little bit about what hes like?*
When  hes with us and hes out here he really is just one of the guys. Hes  another soldier. Its just like being with all of your buddies. Same  jokes. Same conversations. We were out here playing cricket in the  middle of Antarctica. Tackling each other. *Without knowing that he is  Prince Harry, you wouldnt know that he is a royal. The whole time it  was amazing  himself, Dominic West and Alexander Skarsgard, the film  stars [who also made the trek]  there was never once where it felt like  it was about them. They constantly made it about us and about the  story. *So [Harry's] just a down-to-earth guy with a granny, as he calls  her."


http://ca.hellomagazine.com/celebri...th-the-wounded-and-down-to-earth-prince-harry


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A Christmas message that we would like to pass on to you:
> 
> 'On 13 December at 14:05, we reached the geographic South Pole and could plant the green-white banner. Wish all bajare out there a fantastic Jul / Alexander Skarsgård.'&#8221;
> 
> -*HammarbyFotboll* Facebook via *PontusAndresen* twitter
> 
> Original tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/PontusAndresen/status/414133715221372928



LOL, I just knew he would plant the Bajenflag there.  
He is such a fanboy and I love it.  




Idun said:


> Carl Hamilton! (Reboot #2, I know but still. Alex is PERFECT for that role)



Yes, being swedish I would love to see him as Hamilton.  
I think he would be great in that role.


Off topic: 
I have been busy putting up the Christmas Tree at home and that is always fun.
Usually we decorate the tree the day before Christmas Eve but not this year.
Now we have a little cute problem at home, our little cat is also busy with the
Christmas Tree, we have to see if the tree is still decorated on Christmas Eve.


----------



## cate1949

oh that kitty picture is sooooo cute  -

Red - best wishes for your new addition - kittiy's name?  Hope your tree makes it!  My newbie cat arrived at our home last Christmas - so of course he is named "Merry".  

I had two cats who used to climb into the tree and lay on the branches - I think they liked the warmth of the lights

Hopeing for more news of AS in SA


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red! Love the kitty.

Untagged, HQs of an older photo shoot.
Alex photographed by *Catherine Ledner* for *ELLE Sweden* (2009):

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, please more info about kittehn and again thank you Santress for nice pics. 

Now I will go and be social with my gran.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the pics!
Our little cat has been with us for a few weeks now. His name is "Tuss" and
he has totally won my heart.   
His colors is black with white nose, chest and paws and the Christmas Tree is still
standing decorated this moment.  

And it´s been snowing for a while here in the north of Sweden so
we will have a white Christmas.  







Snow Picnic, Stockholm, Sweden

photosaremytransformer tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, no snow here in Uppsala.  It's like +7C and trees are almost getting green again *sigh* not good.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, for the beautiful pic.
It's pretty warm here too so nice to see some snow pretty.

New pic fresh off instagram.
This may be from last night (December 21, 2013) or tonight (December 22, 2013):





"Showing Alex Skarsgard how to party in Cape Town."

-*beverleydean* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress, why have I been waiting for that to happen. ..lol... 

They should be on their way home now. &#127882;


----------



## AB Negative

A Skars sandwich...yikes.  I guess he is making up for a long cold spell (ha ha)  with two at a time.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red, for the beautiful pic.
> It's pretty warm here too so nice to see some snow pretty.
> 
> New pic fresh off instagram.
> This may be from last night (December 21, 2013) or tonight (December 22, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Showing Alex Skarsgard how to party in Cape Town."
> 
> -*beverleydean* @ instagr.am




"Wherever I am.. there will always be women"


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cate1949 said:


> oh that kitty picture is sooooo cute  -
> 
> Red - best wishes for your new addition - kittiy's name?  Hope your tree makes it!  My newbie cat arrived at our home last Christmas - so of course he is named "Merry".
> 
> *I had two cats who used to climb into the tree and lay on the branches *- I think they liked the warmth of the lights
> 
> Hopeing for more news of AS in SA



Back when I had room for a tree, the cats all loved the tree. We had one cat, it was his first Christmas and he was so excited by the tree and everything he knocked it over three times in the space of about an hour and half. (table top tree). First time he did it he got a look on his face as though he thought he'd be kicked outdoors (he was a stray). After that he calmed down and just sat under it.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red! Love the kitty.
> 
> Untagged, *HQs of an older photo shoot.*
> Alex photographed by *Catherine Ledner* for *ELLE Sweden* (2009):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



I have always loved the arm porn in this shoot. Plus the anchor necklace (which we haven't seen in a year). The only 'bad' thing for me in this is he still has S2 Eric hair, which I didn't like.



RedTopsy said:


> *"Wherever I am.. there will always be women"*



Yep!   

There some very nice arm porn going on in the pic as well. Plus scruff!

ETA: I'm thinking there was also some alcohol involved in this.

I'm hoping that there'll be some photographs of both the departure, and especially the arrival. I'd like some SkarsPics of higher quality than the 2 fan pics that we have.


----------



## Blue Irina

Lord! Interesting thread here. Much love for ASkars (with the occasional jealousy from Gustaf/Kinnaman fans). 

About Alex:

True Blood sucks. And not in a good way. However, he has potential. Great job in Generation Kill and What Maisie Knew. We'll see if he gets more offers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Blue Irina. Begging your pardon, but True Blood didn't _always_ suck.

Off to Sydney in the next few days but just wanted to pop in and wish every a very Merry Christmas. especially to all the regulars that make the thread so enjoyable. 





*PS:* The amount of Perfect Facebook duck-face in that photo is seriously awesome.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> .



Thank you so much for all the great photos and articles you've posted throughout the year/(s) :urock:




RedTopsy said:


> LOL, I just knew he would plant the Bajenflag there.
> He is such a fanboy and I love it.
> 
> Yes, being swedish I would love to see him as Hamilton.
> I think he would be great in that role.
> 
> Off topic:
> I have been busy putting up the Christmas Tree at home and that is always fun.
> Usually we decorate the tree the day before Christmas Eve but not this year.
> Now we have a little cute problem at home, our little cat is also busy with the
> Christmas Tree, we have to see if the tree is still decorated on Christmas Eve.



Oh Tuss is beautiful, and as it's Christmas, and Buckeye will appeciate this, here's what you have to look forward to 






via porschagirl




AB Negative said:


> A Skars sandwich...yikes.  I guess he is making up for a long cold spell (ha ha)  with two at a time.








Blue Irina said:


> Lord! Interesting thread here. Much love for ASkars (with the occasional jealousy from Gustaf/Kinnaman fans).
> 
> About Alex:
> 
> True Blood sucks. And not in a good way. However, he has potential. Great job in Generation Kill and What Maisie Knew. We'll see if he gets more offers.



 Welcome Blue Irina


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Back when I had room for a tree, the cats all loved the tree. We had one cat, it was his first Christmas and he was so excited by the tree and everything he knocked it over three times in the space of about an hour and half. (table top tree). First time he did it he got a look on his face as though he thought he'd be kicked outdoors (he was a stray). After that he calmed down and just sat under it.
> 
> I have always loved the arm porn in this shoot. Plus the anchor necklace (which we haven't seen in a year). *The only 'bad' thing for me in this is he still has S2 Eric hair, which I didn't like.*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> There some* very nice arm porn going on in the pic as well. Plus scruff!*
> 
> ETA: I'm thinking there was also some alcohol involved in this.
> 
> I'm hoping that there'll be *some photographs of both the departure, and especially the arrival. I'd like some SkarsPics of higher quality than the 2 fan pics that we have*.



Season 2 'look' Eric is my absolute fave  When it was my birthday, (and yours ), someone even made me some Eric tb2 gifs  I'll have to look them out and post them on here - before the new year, promise 

We all have different preferences and as if to prove a point 





alexskarsgardnet



> Which of Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s looks was your favorite on the red carpet in 2013?
> 1. Golden Globe Awards
> 2. Sundance
> 3. SBIFF (Disconnect)
> 4. SXSW (The East)
> 5. Disconnect Premiere (NY)
> 6. What Maisie Knew Premiere (NY)
> 7. Met Gala
> 8. The East Premeire (NY)
> 9. The East Premeire (LA)
> 10. True Blood S6 Premiere
> 11. Calvin Klein NYFW (Women&#8217;s Fashion Show)
> 12. Calvin Klein NYFW (After Party)



I voted 12  so effin sexy, and classy  (only just ahead of 7, although they are all extremely sexy looks 

We have been kinda spoilt with the daily updates and maps from the WwtW Trek, and I think Prince Harry and the vets, (which is only right), may feature more, and unless pushed, Alex will be hanging in the background, (unless he gets a chance to wave his Bajen flag, lol) 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> @ Blue Irina. Begging your pardon, but True Blood didn't _always_ suck.
> 
> Off to Sydney in the next few days but just wanted to pop in and wish every a very Merry Christmas. especially to all the regulars that make the thread so enjoyable.
> 
> [imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/merrychristmas4copy.png/][imageshack.us/img716/3580/merrychristmas4copy.png
> 
> PS: The amount of Perfect Facebook duck-face in that photo is seriously awesome.



*To you and all the lovely people and friends I have met on tpf**, wishing you an enjoyable Christmas and an even better 2014* 
*Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x*


<><><><><><><>

As my photoshop skills are non existent, I thought this may amuse or help you feel superior, this is what I sent someone when they asked me to post a Christmas tree. 

I just made my kinda Christmas tree  Merry Christmas 





askarsjustsoswedish


----------



## a_sussan

I would vote for 5, 8 and 10. 

And thank you all for pic, gifs and all the info through the year. I am thankful for them all. 

And hopefully there will be some photos when they arrive at Heathrow. 

Last but not least, I wish each and everyone a very Merry Christmas. &#127876;&#127877;


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> *I would vote for 5, 8 and 10.
> *
> And thank you all for pic, gifs and all the info through the year. I am thankful for them all.
> 
> And hopefully there will be some photos when they arrive at Heathrow.
> 
> Last but not least, I wish each and everyone a very Merry Christmas. &#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#57221;



Thank you Sussan  I needed that 

You should vote  If you voted for #5 it'll be joint 2nd with #8. (I voted 12, 7, & 6 - and so far I'm the only person who's voted for '6' (lol) - too much choice that's the problem 




Blue Irina said:


> Lord! Interesting thread here. Much love for ASkars (*with the **occasional jealousy from Gustaf/Kinnaman fans*).
> 
> About Alex:
> 
> True Blood sucks. And not in a good way. However, he has potential. Great job in Generation Kill and What Maisie Knew. We'll see if he gets more offers.



I don't know what your problem is, but really?  You're on a fast track to my ignore list


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, I have already voted, think I voted for 8  

I have to finish my cleaning, be back later.


----------



## Zola24

^ Cleaning vs discussing Skars' hot 'red carpet looks' - priorities lady :giggles:


----------



## MooCowmoo

Hello lovely ladies!...I've been out of action for a while, a chest infection escalated to pleurisy and had to have some time in hospital, so glad to be home and have a decent cup of tea! 

Thanks to everyone for the updates and pics of Alex, our boy did good and raised a lot of money for WWtW and the servicemen and women are a true inspiration.

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and sending you all the warmest of wishes for the New Year

Love to you all 

:xtree:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you so much for all the great photos and articles you've posted throughout the year/(s)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Tuss is beautiful, and as it's Christmas, and *Buckeye will appeciate this,* here's what you have to look forward to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via porschagirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Blue Irina





Zola24 said:


> Season 2 'look' Eric is my absolute fave.  When it was my birthday, (and yours ), someone even made me some Eric tb2 gifs  I'll have to look them out and post them on here - before the new year, promise
> 
> We all have different preferences and as if to prove a point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexskarsgardnet
> 
> 
> 
> I voted 12  so effin sexy, and classy  (only just ahead of 7, although they are all extremely sexy looks
> 
> We have been kinda spoilt with the daily updates and maps from the WwtW Trek, and I think Prince Harry and the vets, (which is only right), may feature more, and unless pushed, Alex will be hanging in the background, (unless he gets a chance to wave his Bajen flag, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To you and all the lovely people and friends I have met on tpf**, wishing you an enjoyable Christmas and an even better 2014*
> *Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x*
> 
> 
> <><><><><><><>
> 
> As my photoshop skills are non existent, I thought this may amuse or help you feel superior, this is what I sent someone when they asked me to post a Christmas tree.
> 
> I just made my kinda Christmas tree  Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> askarsjustsoswedish





Zola24 said:


> ^ Cleaning vs discussing Skars' hot 'red carpet looks' - *priorities lady* :giggles:



Cats on the keyboard. My late Smudge always tried to do that.

I like all the red carpet looks he had this year. I especially loved the t-shirt from his CK promotion.

Exactly! Where are her priorities?! The dust will wait.



MooCowmoo said:


> *Hello lovely ladies!...I've been out of action for a while, a chest infection escalated to pleurisy and had to have some time in hospital,* so glad to be home and have a decent cup of tea!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the updates and pics of Alex, our boy did good and raised a lot of money for WWtW and the servicemen and women are a true inspiration.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and sending you all the warmest of wishes for the New Year
> 
> Love to you all




Well crap! I hope you are feeling better.

Apparently no Alex pics (or even Prince Harry) pics at Heathrow:

"Walking With The Wounded, family and friends were up early on 23 December at Heathrow Airport, Terminal 3 to welcome home the Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge team members just in time for Christmas.

 Several of the Team Soldier On and Team Noom Coach members were not present as they flew from Cape Town to their  home countries so that they could be back with their families in time  for Christmas."

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.691175934246563.1073741880.120192621344900&type=1

And Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone! 

I can't believe it's two days until Christmas, where did the year go?


----------



## a_sussan

So Alex would be home in Stockholm now. I'm pretty sure he has a lot to tell about the trip.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Cats on the keyboard. My late Smudge always tried to do that.
> 
> I like all the red carpet looks he had this year. I especially loved the t-shirt from his CK promotion.
> 
> Exactly! Where are her priorities?! The dust will wait.
> 
> Well crap! I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Apparently no Alex pics (or even Prince Harry) pics at Heathrow:
> 
> facebook.com/walkingwiththewounded"]"Walking With The Wounded, family and friends were up early on 23 December at Heathrow Airport, Terminal 3 to welcome home the facebook.com/pages/Virgin-Money/384431668338037"]Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge team members just in time for Christmas.
> 
> Several of the Team Soldier On and Team facebook.com/noom"]Noom  Coach members were not present as they flew from Cape Town to their  home countries so that they could be back with their families in time  for Christmas."
> 
> facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.691175934246563.1073741880.120192621344900&type=1
> 
> And Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!
> 
> I can't believe it's two days until Christmas, where did the year go?



Yes, cats have a knack of causing maximum disruption with minimum effort  and I can't believe where the year went either!

I'm really surprised they were no photos from Heathrow. Swedish fans we're counting on you  




MooCowmoo said:


> Hello lovely ladies!...I've been out of action for a while, a chest infection escalated to pleurisy and had to have some time in hospital, so glad to be home and have a decent cup of tea!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the updates and pics of Alex, our boy did good and raised a lot of money for WWtW and the servicemen and women are a true inspiration.
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and sending you all the warmest of wishes for the New Year
> 
> Love to you all



Oh Moo  I thought you'd been quiet. Pleurisy, poor you, and there I was thinking you were just busy preparing for, and celebrating, Christmas. Being home will make you feel so much better and best wishes for your recovery. Get well soon 




a_sussan said:


> So Alex would be home in Stockholm now. I'm pretty sure he has a lot to tell about the trip.



Oh it must be so lovely for them all to be home. There'll be no need for a fire as the atmosphere will be so warm. :'D 
(Australian people excluded - I hope the temperature and humidity levels have dropped for you).


*Moo*, these may help with your recuperation, or not (lol). Do you need any work doing on your roof?















henricavyll






skarsjoy


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, I hope you are feeling better. It's never fun being sick. Take care and hope you get well soon.  

And if you don't need some doing on your roof maybe I can "borrow" that builder ..*lol*..


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Oh Tuss is beautiful, and as it's Christmas, and Buckeye will appeciate this, here's what you have to look forward to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via porschagirl



LOL, how cute, cat on the computer. 
My cat Tuss thinks it´s a good place to lay down on the laptop when it is closed. 




Zola24 said:


> alexskarsgardnet
> 
> 
> I voted 12  so effin sexy, and classy  (only just ahead of 7, although they are all extremely sexy looks



I vote for nr 10 and 12, but it´s not easy to decide wich one is better. 
All the pics are great and Alex is so hot especially on the red carpet photos. 




a_sussan said:


> So Alex would be home in Stockholm now. I'm pretty sure he has a lot to tell about the trip.



I wish to see new photos from Stockholm soon. 
I can always hope for it.  


*Moo*, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## RedTopsy

If you have got a wish, 
it is still time to ask Santa to bring you what you want for Christmas.


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, I see that it's kind of fun and cute! 

Just 8 more minutes to Christmas Eve and for us Swedes to celebrate Christmas with family and friends, the rest of you have to wait for a day 

Happy Christmas everyone! And I hope we all get what we wish for.. or.. probably not! :giggles:  :xtree:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy holidays/Merry Christmas to one and all of the Skars tPF thread! :santawave: another glorious year of highs, lows, and lots of exciting Skars achievements and assets involving...snow (what did you think I would say?  )

Moo - hope you're feeling better!  Free - enjoy Sydney in that lovely warm weather - it has been -8C today, I could use a beach scene.  I'm sure we'll get some Alex pics in his t-shirts in Stockholm, it will feel like summer....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> If you have got a wish,
> *it is still time to ask Santa to bring you what you want for Christmas.*



Love that card!



scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy holidays/Merry Christmas to one and all of the Skars tPF thread! :santawave: another glorious year of highs, lows, and lots of exciting *Skars achievements and assets involving...snow (what did you think I would say? * )
> 
> Moo - hope you're feeling better!  Free - enjoy Sydney in that lovely warm weather -* it has been -8C today, *I could use a beach scene.  I'm sure we'll get some Alex pics in his t-shirts in Stockholm, it will feel like summer....



Something naughty, of course!  

It went from being in the 60's to being in the 30's to tomorrow's high of 22. It's warmer in Stockholm. This is wrong.
And yes, while I hope he's now home enjoying being with family and friends, that he does wander outside and gets a decent fan pic or five taken. 

Merry (or Happy) Christmas to everyone!

And my favorite Christmas themed commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## a_sussan

Is it just me but I can't see the commercial, maybe because I'm on the phone.


----------



## a_sussan

Now I can see it!! And I love it!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ugh, just went to run an errand for a holiday gathering tomorrow and it's at almost zero fahrenheit...which is crazy.  we need more Skars posts of the semi-shirtless variety via Stockholm to suffice...


----------



## RedTopsy

It´s Christmas Eve today!
Time to celebrate christmas with my near and dear ones.
It has been snowing and it´s cold outside, -16 C. A white christmas.

(and the Christmas Tree is still standing decorated).  :xtree:

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas!    :santawave:
God Jul!









canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr


----------



## ellieroma

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Merry (or Happy) Christmas to everyone!
> 
> And my favorite Christmas themed commercial:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Oh! The combination of Alex's voice and that cute baby is just too much! I love how you can hear how he's smiling and laughing through it 

Thanks for posting it 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## VampFan

:santawave:Thanks to everyone for posting all the Skars goodness. Wishing everyone here a very Merry Christmas/Happy Holiday and a Skarsful New Year. :xtree:


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

*Hello @all you lovelies!*
This is just a short drive-by 'ho ho ho' to thank you for all the pics, gifs, vids, infos and fun you share over here. 
I wish all of you & your loved ones merry Christmas and a very happy New Year! 

Puss och kram,
Kayleigh


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Merry Christmas everyone!!

:xtree::santawave:


----------



## Santress

~ Merry Christmas, Ladies! ~





http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...-want-this-more-than-i-wanted-a-barbie-beauty





http://theloupgaroux.tumblr.com/post/71040656030





http://skarsloverdownunder.tumblr.c...ll-my-followers-and-friends-on-tumblr-wishing





http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/post/70995265075/merry-christmas-to-all-of-you-another-version


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged  from Alex's September 2010 *Rolling Stone* (cover) photo shoot with *Matthew Rolston*:

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Blue Irina

_*Thanks for the welcome! Merry Christmas!
*_
:rockettes::rockettes:


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress and the cute video Buckeye!  

A photo from Stockholm:
I think from yesterday at the annual celebration of the legendary footballplayer, Lennart "Nacka" Skoglund
(he was from Hammarby). 








askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you all for new and  old pic. Such a great Christmas!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *HQs/Untagged  from Alex's September 2010 Rolling Stone (cover) photo shoot with Matthew Rolston:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



Seriously HQ, you can count every pore and hair on his body. Not that I would do that or anything  



RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress and the cute video Buckeye!
> 
> A photo from Stockholm:
> I think from yesterday at the annual celebration of the legendary footballplayer, Lennart "Nacka" Skoglund
> (he was from Hammarby).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr




Nice shot of the scruff. I see he's got a new black cap. Which sadly is preventing a good look at his hair.
I'm surprised he's not wearing the Hammarby flag from his Trek. Perhaps he'll donate it and they can have some sort of ceremony for that as well.


----------



## Santress

Another pic uploaded to instagram today (December 25, 2013):





"Me and my babe. Finest pair right?!  #alexander skarsgård."

-*runnakko* @ instagr.am


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Merry Christmas all!!! 

Hope you all had a wonderful time. Ive been shopping the sales online. hehehe may had of added a few extra pairs of shoes to my collection.


----------



## Zola24

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Hello @all you lovelies!*
> This is just a short drive-by 'ho ho ho' to thank you for all the pics, gifs, vids, infos and fun you share over here.
> I wish all of you & your loved ones merry Christmas and a very happy New Year!
> 
> Puss och kram,
> Kayleigh



 Kayleigh wishing the same to you  and tku, I will get back &#9829;x




Santress said:


> HQs/Untagged  from Alex's September 2010 *Rolling Stone* (cover) photo shoot with *Matthew Rolston*:
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



Tku for all the photos, esp the uhq's  




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress and the cute video Buckeye!
> 
> A photo from Stockholm:
> I think from yesterday at the annual celebration of the legendary footballplayer, Lennart "Nacka" Skoglund
> (he was from Hammarby).
> [/SIZE]



Tku for the photo  although I'm rather disappointed Alex isn't wearing less after Antarctica. Naked would have been good too 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Seriously HQ, you can count every pore and hair on his body. Not that I would do that or anything *
> 
> Nice shot of the scruff. I see he's got a new black cap. Which sadly is preventing a good look at his hair.
> I'm surprised he's not wearing the *Hammarby flag from his Trek. Perhaps he'll donate it* and they can have some sort of ceremony for that as well.



hq's, I'm so glad I'm not the only one  Those photos should carry health warnings esp when see-through black shirts are involved 

Oh I hope it's donated, (and not raffled), as the Hammarby trophy room ("stop giggling at the back!") will get a lot more visitors 



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful time. Ive been shopping the sales online. hehehe *may had of* *added a few extra pairs of shoes to my collection*.



Why am I not surprised? Hope you had a good Christmas too  and I've heard the temperature and humidity levels have dropped too


----------



## Zola24

*Just Jared's Most Popular Actors 2013*






For the next week we will be recapping the year in entertainment and letting our readers know what they made the most popular* on our site.

They&#8217;re some of the hottest guys on the big screen and on TV and now they&#8217;ve also made our list of the most popular actors this year!

Did your favorite actors make JustJared.com&#8216;s cut? Make sure to check out our list from last year as well to see who fell off the chart and who moved their way up!

Also, be sure to check back in the next two days to see who made our list of most popular actresses and the top 50 celebs of 2013.

25. Tom Cruise
24. Chris Evans
23. Jeremy Renner
22. Jake Gyllenhaal
21. Daniel Craig
20. Charlie Hunnam
19. Jason Statham
18. Hugh Jackman
17. Matt Bomer
16. Ryan Gosling
15. Chris Hemsworth
14. Channing Tatum
13. Ian Somerhalder
12. Robert Pattinson
11. Henry Cavill
10. Cory Monteith
9. Zac Efron
8. Alexander Skarsgard
7. Liam Hemsworth
6. Orlando Bloom
5. Bradley Cooper
4. Paul Walker
3. Leonardo DiCaprio
2. Gerard Butler
1. Brad Pitt

*FYI: These rankings are calculated by a number of factors, including pageviews/hits from readers, comments, and social media interaction. The number of posts on each actor during the year is also taken into consideration.

Click inside to find out who were JustJared.com&#8216;s top ten most popular actors of 2013&#8230;

WHO WAS YOUR FAVORITE actor of 2013?

*FYI: These rankings are calculated by a number of factors, including pageviews/hits from readers, comments, and social media interaction. The number of posts on each actor during the year is also taken into consideration.

End quote

Unfortunately I've 'clicked' all over the page now and I can't get to the top ten, here's the link as you may have more luck http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/24/just-jareds-most-popular-actors-2013/

Alex also made JJ's top 50 posts - nr 11 Alexander Skarsgard: Full Frontal Naked on &#8216;True Blood&#8217; Finale (Video) [grr!].
http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/18/alexander-skarsgard-goes-full-frontal-on-true-blood-video/
http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/22/just-jareds-50-most-popular-posts-of-2013/


Eta: I can be such a klutz sometimes, I think Alex made nr 8 ('yay') as the original JJ post was made on 24 Dec and as it says check back in 2 days, and today's the 26th and I can't still can't find working links, 8 may be Alex's final position. I know it's not an acting award but all the same -


----------



## cate1949

a belated Merry Christmas to all!

Red - loved that pic

Tuss is such a nice name for a kitty!

Thank you for all the pics - nice to see Alex safe and warm back at home


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Saw a tweet they are already in pre production for TB. An actor/ extra camp was getting his fangs made.


----------



## Zola24

Two days and no new photos, (lol). Alex hope you're still chillin and having fun 








> alexskarsgardnet
> 
> Which PHOTO SHOOT/PHOTOCALL was your favorite of Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s in 2013?
> 1. Christopher Beyer shoot at Sundance
> 2. Jay L. Clendenin shoot at Sundance
> 3. Armando Gallo - The East photocall in Beverly Hills
> 4. What Maisie Knew press conference in Copenhagen
> 5. Randall Mesdon for MAN OF THE WORLD
> 6. Blake Gardner for BACKSTAGE Magazine
> 7. Matthew Brookes for M Magazine
> 8. Larry Busacca shoot at Sundance



Always gotta be 5 for me  although any of the others could be close 

(To see slightly bigger open in new tab)


----------



## AB Negative

I agree, Zola.  Although I really like #7 too.  My all time favorites, however, are the shoot with the baseball bat and the one for German GQ.  Very handsome guy.


I wonder why The Hidden has dropped off of the radar screen.  I had hoped that movie would get us through the winter.  It would be really hard if they had to re-shoot some scenes since the stars lost so much weight for that project.


----------



## a_sussan

Been to Stockholm all day and no sorry, didn't not see him not even a glimpses   but that again I didn't expect too  

But a good day anyway, but my feet hurt.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the photos!



Zola24 said:


> Two days and no new photos, (lol). Alex hope you're still chillin and having fun




It´s not easy to decide which photoshoot I like the most.  
I think nr 1, with nr 7 close behind. 



Black and white pics from the Rolling Stone photoshoot by Matthew Rolston:













alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## Zola24

AB Negative said:


> I agree, Zola.  Although I really like #7 too.  My all time favorites, however, are the shoot with the baseball bat and the one for German GQ.  Very handsome guy.
> 
> I wonder why The Hidden has dropped off of the radar screen.  I had hoped that movie would get us through the winter.  It would be really hard if they had to re-shoot some scenes since the stars lost so much weight for that project.



All those p/shoots are great, and yes, I'd chose 5 and 7, then 4, although they are all very close  

All time faves? Chris Maluszynski, any of the GQ p/shoots, and MotW 

It has been very quiet re The Hidden, imdb was last updated in September. There is a 'Hidden' trailer floating around but that is not even a similar film, and is, I think, a Czech or Russian film set in WW2. I also vaguely remember askarsswedishmeatballs posting, a while ago, something about a Saturday test screening but I don't recall seeing any feedback so I don't even know if it went ahead. 




a_sussan said:


> Been to Stockholm all day and no sorry, didn't not see him not even a glimpses   but that again I didn't expect too
> 
> But a good day anyway, but my feet hurt.



I'm glad you had a good day in Stockholm, even if you didn't spot NinjaSkars.

Some of us are hoping for this though 









> mycelebrityfantasy:
> 
> Consider this my petition for Alex to fly somewhere warm and walk around in a t-shirt immediately.



I've already signed the petition  Swimming would be good too 




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the photos!
> 
> It´s not easy to decide which photoshoot I like the most.
> 
> I think nr 1, with nr 7 close behind.
> 
> Black and white pics from the Rolling Stone photoshoot by Matthew Rolston:
> 
> 25.media.tumblr.com/b785919378dbf7336bddbc797b1c2637/tumblr_mygzcfLcej1rz2dplo1_1280.jpg
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/70cd22715e2e70ad13ecfa81ecead275/tumblr_mygzcfLcej1rz2dplo2_1280.jpg
> 
> alexskarsgardnet.tumblr



Alex looks so good in that black overcoat, and I love turned up collars  

Thank you too for the great edits - I love Alex's reflection in the mirror 

----

Via ohvasparetime

What's the most underappreciated movie of 2013? [Poll] &#8594; http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...d-poll-20131226,0,5403093.story#axzz2obw9eNhU

The past few months have been hailed as some of the strongest in modern cinema. But even in a year that saw landmark achievements duly recognized, there were films that didnt seem to get their share of respect.

Vote for The East


----------



## Zola24

I'll always lv blond scruff Skars 








> pbt1:
> 
> Fans self. Hot. ASkarsgasms once again.





See-through tops are good too  








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;Alex minus the rest of it. cus unless he&#8217;s making sweet sweet love to what ever&#8217;s in the background, (or standing in front of a mirror) I simply don&#8217;t give a ****.





And just 'cos I lv Askars in flirt mode 








> santress:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard &#8212; Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (September 12, 2011).
> 
> * original image courtesy of Skarsgard News


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy holidays/Merry Christmas to one and all of the Skars tPF thread! :santawave: another glorious year of highs, lows, and lots of exciting Skars achievements and assets involving...snow (what did you think I would say?  )
> 
> Moo - hope you're feeling better!  Free - enjoy Sydney in that lovely warm weather - it has been -8C today, I could use a beach scene.  I'm sure we'll get some Alex pics in his t-shirts in Stockholm, it will feel like summer....





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> :xtree::santawave:





sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful time. Ive been shopping the sales online. hehehe may had of added a few extra pairs of shoes to my collection.



Merry Christmas!  Hope everyone had a good one with their families and friends. I can't eat any more seafood or I may spontaneously combust.

The "lovely" Sydney weather...it's been so hot. We've been all over the place seeing family and friends. the Blue Mountains, the Northern Beaches..but lots of fun was had by all 

so...moving on..Thanks for the photos Santress...anyone have grand plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola, yep that trailer For "The Hidden" was for another film, tagged as Alex's by someone who should have known better but didn't take it down either. *smh*.


----------



## Zola24

^ Even leaving aside the initial confusion, I can't believe it's still up either ush:

I'm glad you had a good Christmas visiting family and friends as spending time with them is the best thing about this time of year.

New Year's Eve, I'm not going into town, just meeting a few good friends locally  I'm not sure we'll be sipping cocktails so daintily by the end of the evening 

Whilst on the subject of NYE

Wishing Everyone enjoyable New Year's Eve celebrations and a wonderful 2014


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Zola for the photos, very nice. 

And we do want to see Alex in just a t-shirt and jeans now, right?  
and since we don´t have any new photos

A small consolation with these photoedits.   













I´m very into cats, of course mostly my own cat  
so I thought of this cute and sexy edit. 







Photos: canadianbeaverlovesaskars tumblr



Don´t forget vote for "the East" in the poll:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...d-poll-20131226,0,5403093.story#axzz2obw9eNhU


----------



## OHVamp

Thank you all for the lovely SkarsPixs and information. Wishing a belated "Merry Christmas" to all who celebrated it, and "Happy New Year" to everyone!


----------



## Claer

Love Skars in flirt mode!
Hi, a newbie here...but I have lurked for quite awhile. Hope everyone had a wonderful Chritmas or festive break. Celebrate the Winter Solstice here and had a fab time with friends staying in a viking long house. 
Thanks for all the pics and snippets of news.


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome Claer!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful time. Ive been shopping the sales online. *hehehe may had of added a few extra pairs of shoes to my collection.*





sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Saw a tweet they are already in *pre production for TB.* An actor/ extra camp was getting his fangs made.



Define 'a few extra pairs"  

I don't I've seen anything definite, but I wouldn't be surprised if TB starts filming on Monday January 6. Now when Alex starts filming, who knows.



Zola24 said:


> Two days and no new photos, (lol). Alex hope you're still chillin and having fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always gotta be 5 for me  although any of the others could be close
> 
> (To see slightly bigger open in new tab)





Zola24 said:


> All those p/shoots are great, and yes, I'd chose 5 and 7, then 4, although they are all very close
> 
> All time faves? Chris Maluszynski, any of the GQ p/shoots, and MotW
> 
> *It has been very quiet re The Hidden*, imdb was last updated in September. There is a 'Hidden' trailer floating around but that is not even a similar film, and is, I think, a Czech or Russian film set in WW2. I also vaguely remember askarsswedishmeatballs posting, a while ago, something about a Saturday test screening but I don't recall seeing any feedback so I don't even know if it went ahead.
> 
> I'm glad you had a good day in Stockholm, even if you didn't spot NinjaSkars.
> 
> Some of us are hoping for this though
> 
> I've already signed the petition  Swimming would be good too
> 
> 
> Alex looks so good in that black overcoat, and I love turned up collars
> 
> Thank you too for the great edits - I love Alex's reflection in the mirror
> 
> ----
> 
> Via ohvasparetime
> 
> What's the most underappreciated movie of 2013? [Poll] &#8594; http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...d-poll-20131226,0,5403093.story#axzz2obw9eNhU
> 
> The past few months have been hailed as some of the strongest in modern cinema. But even in a year that saw landmark achievements duly recognized, there were films that didnt seem to get their share of respect.
> 
> Vote for The East



#5 for me as well, though 6, 3 and four are close runners-up.

The Hidden. There was a test screening in May, but have heard nothing since then. You'd have thought that we'd get something, even if it was that is was being shelved. And considering what gets released these days, I find it hard to believe that it's that bad.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Merry Christmas!  Hope everyone had a good one with their families and friends. I can't eat any more seafood or I may spontaneously combust.
> 
> The "lovely" Sydney weather...it's been so hot. We've been all over the place seeing family and friends. the Blue Mountains, the Northern Beaches..but lots of fun was had by all
> 
> so...moving on..Thanks for the photos Santress...a*nyone have grand plans for New Year's Eve?*



I'm glad you had a good Christmas. 

No plans for New Year's Eve, I might end up working on New Year's Day, I'm on the list to be called if some of my co-workers don't make it in. I worked Christmas, so I'm supposed to be off, but the work needs to be done.

:welcome2: to all the new posters.


----------



## ellieroma

I hope all had a great Christmas. 

Santa delivered a few Askars films to my house.  I just watched The East. It's really quite good.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Claer!

Thanks for the info., Syd, and the pretty, Zola & Red!

New promo still from *The East*.  Hope we get a HQ version soon.





(Source:  *theeastiseverywhere* tumblr)

http://theeastiseverywhere.tumblr.com/post/71457629539/new-stills-from-the-east


----------



## cate1949

still celebrating Chritmas here few more family and friend visits with some presents still to open - can't even think about NY 's eve yet

vote for number 7 - I just love AS with his hair over his forehead - that  vulnerable man/ boy look.  

Welcome Claer!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for pics of Alex, I know it's not just me but his arms oh my..  

Last day of vacation, tomorrow back to work, my new year I will spend at work, lucky me have the night shift, but it's OK because I was free for Christmas. 

I love cats, sadly my Lucia died early this year and I don't want to buy a new cat just yet.


----------



## RedTopsy

The *Calvin Klein Provocations* campaign was chosen as the best Fashion Film as one of "the Best of Everything Beautiful from around the globe in 2013".



> Calvin Klein enforces its image as a modern and sophisticated brand through their fashion film Provocations, starring True Bloods Alexander Skarsgård and Suvi Koponen. The ten minute film follows a series of thematic and suspenseful, yet visually stunning, scenes setting the tone for CKs Spring/Summer 2013 Collection.



source: 
http://tribune.com.pk/story/652286/2013-the-best-of-everything-beautiful-from-around-the-globe/








alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## AB Negative

That was a super hot ad campaign, especially the mirror portion of it.  Do they have an awards ceremony that he will attend (I hope, I hope)?


----------



## AB Negative




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> That was a super hot ad campaign, especially the mirror portion of it.  *Do they have an awards ceremony that he will attend* (I hope, I hope)?





AB Negative said:


>



It was just that newspaper's list. 

I really hope the Bears win this. We're at home, but it's Green Bay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

a_sussan said:


> Thanks for pics of Alex, I know it's not just me but his arms oh my..
> 
> Last day of vacation, tomorrow back to work, my new year I will spend at work, lucky me have the night shift, but it's OK because I was free for Christmas.
> 
> I love cats, sadly my Lucia died early this year and I don't want to buy a new cat just yet.




I'm sorry to hear about Lucia, the family pet dog Sandy passed away this year as well, it was sudden, but she was a very happy dog that barked at everything. There was no sneaking home after a night out she made sure of that. It's hard to move on. We have another dog, coco, she didn't know what to do when Sandy passed, she can't stand being left alone in the house we now have to take her everywhere with us, she has her own little doggy carry bag.

I'm driving back to sydney tomorrow for NYE with the family. 

I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful new year. I hope 2014 is a fantastic year for everyone and Alex. 

I'll see you all next year!!


----------



## Claer

So sorry to hear people have lost beloved pets this year.It is the one part of being owned by pets I hate. I am currently slave to a 6yr old grey rescue cat, Tolkien, and lurcher Ace. Ace is an older man now so I fear I have this heartbreak ahead.
Alex looks great in suits but am I the only one who prefers him in jeans and scruffy? I am a jeans and wellies girl (country bumpkin) so maybe that says more about me!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you, I have a tattoo of Lucia on my arm so she's always with my. 

And Claer, Alex looks absolutely yum in jeans, t-shirt and scruffy, but when he really dress up in a suit oh my.. and when he is in his training clothes. .. *swoon*...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Lucia, the family pet dog Sandy passed away this year as well, it was sudden, but she was a very happy dog that barked at everything. There was no sneaking home after a night out she made sure of that. It's hard to move on. We have another dog, coco, *she didn't know what to do when Sandy passed,* she can't stand being left alone in the house we now have to take her everywhere with us, she has her own little doggy carry bag.
> 
> I'm driving back to sydney tomorrow for NYE with the family.
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful new year. I hope 2014 is a fantastic year for everyone and Alex.
> 
> I'll see you all next year!!





Claer said:


> So sorry to hear people have lost beloved pets this year.I*t is the one part of being owned by pets* I hate. I am currently slave to a 6yr old grey rescue cat, *Tolkien*, and lurcher Ace. Ace is an older man now so I fear I have this heartbreak ahead.
> Alex looks great in suits but am I the only one who prefers him in jeans and scruffy? I am a jeans and wellies girl (country bumpkin) so maybe that says more about me!




My grey and white cat Brego misses his cat 'brother' Gomez very much. Gomez was the love bug and diplomat of the four cats, but when Gomez died a year ago Brego was left with no one to cuddle with, which makes him extra needy.
Claer, I named my Brego after the Rohan king because repeated attempts to give him some variation of Gandalf/Mithrandir didn't work, he wouldn't answer to them. He answered to Brego.


It grossed just $2.2 million at the U.S. box office, but"The East," the eco-thriller directed by Zal Batmanglij and starring Alexander Skarsgård and Brit Marling, ​topped The Times' fourth-annual poll for most underappreciated movie of the year, beating out Ron Howard's "Rush,"which garnered the second-most votes.

Coming into this weekend, "Rush" was easily in first place. But a push for votes from Skarsgård fan sites such as this one launched "The East" into the top spot.

The film follows an undercover corporate spy (Marling) who infiltrates a radical eco-terrorist group run by a charismatic leader (Skarsgård) as they embark on a series of "jams" to try to take down corporate interests. Though upon its spring art-house release the film drew strong plaudits for its sense of suspense and complex political undertones, it failed to catch on with audiences.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...sh-2013-20131229,0,778012.story#axzz2ozTfzNfx

​


----------



## VampFan

^^ Buckeye, I'm sorry for your loss. (I'm talking about the Bears). It was a tough one. Glad that The East is getting some love, even if it is from Alex's fans.

OT. I saw two really good movies in the last few days: American Hustle and Wolf of Wall Street. I would definitely recommend either one. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful New Year.


----------



## RedTopsy

I´m sorry to hear about your loss of beloved pets. 
Yes, it´s the sad part of having them around and then have to loose them.  :cry:



BuckeyeChicago said:


> It grossed just $2.2 million at the U.S. box office, but"The East," the eco-thriller directed by Zal Batmanglij and starring Alexander Skarsgård and Brit Marling, ​topped The Times' fourth-annual poll for most underappreciated movie of the year, beating out Ron Howard's "Rush,"which garnered the second-most votes.
> 
> Coming into this weekend, "Rush" was easily in first place. But a push for votes from Skarsgård fan sites such as this one launched "The East" into the top spot.
> 
> The film follows an undercover corporate spy (Marling) who infiltrates a radical eco-terrorist group run by a charismatic leader (Skarsgård) as they embark on a series of "jams" to try to take down corporate interests. Though upon its spring art-house release the film drew strong plaudits for its sense of suspense and complex political undertones, it failed to catch on with audiences.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...sh-2013-20131229,0,778012.story#axzz2ozTfzNfx
> ​



Good news to read, the East won the poll!  
I really liked the film and I think I will be seeing it again soon to celebrate. 
I´m happy for Alex (and the other actors also) they did a great job with the film. 
Disconnect and WMK were also very good and you can see what a fine
actor Alex is. 
I´m so looking forward to watch his films in the future, it will be exciting.  


And Welcome Claer and OHVamp! 









Photo: The East, Alex as Benji.


----------



## a_sussan

Fell a bit quity bad since I haven't seen   'the east or disconnect'.. sorry...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> ^^ Buckeye, I'm sorry for your loss. *(I'm talking about the Bears). It was a tough one.* Glad that The East is getting some love, even if it is from Alex's fans.
> 
> OT. I saw two really good movies in the last few days: *American Hustle* and Wolf of Wall Street. I would definitely recommend either one.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful New Year.


Once Green Bay got the ball back I turned off the tv. I knew what was  going to happen. I guess that makes me a bad fan.  I can root for the  Bengals and the Seahawks, thought just not as enthusiastically.

WOWS has no interest for me, but I do want to see AH. 





a_sussan said:


> F*ell a bit quity bad since I haven't seen   'the east or disconnect'.. sorry...*



Bad a_sussan!  

I liked them. They weren't perfect movies, and they weren't happy or uplifting, but they were good.

Non-Alex TB news:

*"Luke Grimes*, who joined the HBO hit in Season 6 as Jessicas (Deborah Ann Woll) brooding, soulful vamp-camp lover James, has unexpectedly left the series, TVLine has learned exclusively.

 When reached for comment, an HBO spokesperson confirmed Grimes exit,  saying, The role of James is being recast due to the creative  direction of the character.
 Grimes rep declined to comment, but a source close to the _Brothers & Sisters_  alum tells TVLine that the actor asked to be let out of his contract  after he learned what producers had in store for James in Season 7. He  initially joined the show because he wanted to work with [his _Forever_  co-star] Deborah Ann Woll, says the insider. But when he started  reading the scripts for Season 7, he was disappointed to learn that they  were going in a completely different direction with James.
 Grimes recently joined the _Fifty Shades of Grey _movie as Christian Greys brother."

http://tvline.com/2013/12/30/true-blood-season-7-luke-grimes-leaving-james-recast/


Makes me wonder if Alex has seen the scripts yet and what they're like. I'm really not getting a good feeling about this season, not with Buckner in charge.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Say what?



> the actor asked to be let out of his contract after he learned what producers had in store for James in Season 7.



However he has no problem being in the sure to be cinematic masterpiece 50 Shades of Gray? Now I can't wait to see season 7!

I'm just patiently waiting to see what random spot Alex shows up in to celebrate the new year.


----------



## Blue Irina

Ms Kiah said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> 
> However he has no problem being in the sure to be cinematic masterpiece 50 Shades of Gray? Now I can't wait to see season 7!
> 
> I'm just patiently waiting to see what random spot Alex shows up in to celebrate the new year.



You know Season 7 is bad when minor characters are jumping ship.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> 
> However he has no problem being in the sure to be cinematic masterpiece 50 Shades of Gray? Now I can't wait to see season 7!
> 
> I'm just patiently waiting to see what random spot Alex shows up in to celebrate the new year.



It's worth mentioning that Alex gets paid a lot more to put up with bad writing  and he obviously wants to be there to close out the end of the series too. But s**tballs, I am not looking forward to Season 7. Except in the most morbidly hilarious way. I have perfected my virtual mojitos for June 2014 by the way and will be drunkenly watching the season with one in both hands - and offering them to any forum member who needs one (or three).

Closing in on New Year's Eve in Australia. I've spent my day doing the Annual Cleaning out of the Kid's Toys (whilst trying not to permanently scar my feet on Lego).  we'll be spending it by Lake Burley Griffin here in Canberra, watching the fireworks over the city.    I've had a good year - for the first year in six years we haven't spent much time in hospitals (haven't set foot in one for over six months) with our son.  I'm grateful for family and friends - and for the friends I've found here at tPF.

Wishing you all a positive and glorious 2014.

*&#8220;I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You&#8217;re doing things you&#8217;ve never done before, and more importantly, you&#8217;re Doing Something.

So that&#8217;s my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody&#8217;s ever made before. Don&#8217;t freeze, don&#8217;t stop, don&#8217;t worry that it isn&#8217;t good enough, or it isn&#8217;t perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.

Whatever it is you&#8217;re scared of doing, Do it.

Make your mistakes, next year and forever.&#8221;

&#8212; 	Neil Gaiman
*


----------



## Seaweed

Hey every one I am new here. I came here to see if there were any pictures of Alex in Vegas because I am pretty sure I saw Alex and Fares in Las Vegas he was all scruffy and yum. I hope I run into him again or I will just run into him but it is good to know he is where I am for the New Year not a bad way to start 2014. I will hunt him down some more and get back to you, wish me luck.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'd be a little skeptical that Luke Grimes pulled out over his finer sense of character readings.  I'm going to guess he got 50 shades of sh*t, this is TB's last season, they have made it clear they are going to focus more on the core set of characters, not him.  His shooting the film (which pushed back and probably will overlap with their schedule) didn't make sense to the TB people to hold him to a contract for a tiny part.  Spin is interesting in Hwood.   I think S7 will be like most of the others, not catering to anyone's logical read and majorly frustrating just when you thought it was going well.  Lets face it - we only want more Skars in tank tops and pants that make his a** look good and I'm sure we'll get that.  Everything else will be one scene too many of nekkid supes....


----------



## Zola24

Hej, I just dropped by to see what else was new, (tb7 not even going there, and I just wish Alex was done with it ), but mostly to wish everyone a very happy New Year  and a wonderful 2014 

:welcome2: claer and Seaweed. 
And Seaweed keep searching  for Alex as Joel and Olivia are also in Vegas as they were pictured ringside earlier. Just remember you're looking for a 6'4" Viking, aka Alexander 'wherever I am there will always be women' Skarsgård  He'll probably also be accompanied by the Swedish Mafia  Wish you luck  


And in honour of The Tribune's CK Provocations Newspaper List Award

 V. Wishful Thinking
Calvin Klein
Published on 15 Feb 2013
Calvin Klein presents Alexander Skarsgård in Provocations, with Suvi Koponen for our Spring 2013 campaign. 
A film by Fabien Baron.




Provocations Campaign Film -- Featuring Alexander Skarsgård
Published on 2 Feb 2013
Calvin Klein presents Alexander Skarsgård in Provocations, with Suvi Koponen for our Spring 2013 campaign. 
A film by Fabien Baron.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you gals, I know what I'll be doing at work tonight 

A happy new 2014, I really wish for us all that everyone are safe and healthy, have joy and love in their life and have a drink or more with friends and of course a lot of laughter and above all let there be loads of sexy Askars.  Happy New Year!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ]It's worth mentioning that Alex gets paid a lot more to put up with bad writing  and he obviously wants to be there to close out the end of the series too. But s**tballs, I am not looking forward to Season 7[/B]. Except in the most morbidly hilarious way. I have perfected my virtual mojitos for June 2014 by the way and will be drunkenly watching the season with one in both hands - and offering them to any forum member who needs one (or three).
> 
> *Closing in on New Year's Eve in Australia. *I've spent my day doing the Annual Cleaning out of the Kid's Toys (whilst trying not to permanently scar my feet on Lego).  we'll be spending it by Lake Burley Griffin here in Canberra, watching the fireworks over the city.    I've had a good year - for the first year in six years we haven't spent much time in hospitals *(haven't set foot in one for over six months) *with our son.  I'm grateful for family and friends - and for the friends I've found here at tPF.
> 
> Wishing you all a positive and glorious 2014.
> 
> *&#8220;I hope that in this year to come, you make mistakes.
> Because if you are making mistakes, then you are making new things, trying new things, learning, living, pushing yourself, changing yourself, changing your world. You&#8217;re doing things you&#8217;ve never done before, and more importantly, you&#8217;re Doing Something.
> 
> So that&#8217;s my wish for you, and all of us, and my wish for myself. Make New Mistakes. Make glorious, amazing mistakes. Make mistakes nobody&#8217;s ever made before. Don&#8217;t freeze, don&#8217;t stop, don&#8217;t worry that it isn&#8217;t good enough, or it isn&#8217;t perfect, whatever it is: art, or love, or work or family or life.
> 
> Whatever it is you&#8217;re scared of doing, Do it.
> 
> Make your mistakes, next year and forever.&#8221;
> 
> &#8212;     Neil Gaiman
> *



Yep. Same with everyone who's been there since the beginning. 
I'm confident Buckner will screw it up.

I could clean on New Year's Day. Could being the operative word.  *

*Yeah!*

*Happy New Year !!!(since you're about 18000 hours ahead of us here in the Eastern US Time Zone).




Seaweed said:


> Hey every one I am new here. I came here to see if there were any pictures of Alex in Vegas because I am pretty sure I saw Alex and Fares in Las Vegas he was all scruffy and yum. I hope I run into him again or I will just run into him but it is good to know he is where I am for the New Year not a bad way to start 2014. I will hunt him down some more and get back to you, wish me luck.



Welcome Seaweed!

Fares wasn't there, but he was spotted in Heathrow, coming from Stockholm, over the weekend. His brother Josef was apparently at the the fight. 

He'll have to be back in LA soon, so at least we'll start seeing him again at the beginning of the new year.



scaredsquirrel said:


> *I'd be a little skeptical that Luke Grimes pulled out over his finer sense of character readings.*  I'm going to guess he got 50 shades of sh*t, this is TB's last season, they have made it clear they are going to focus more on the core set of characters, not him.  His shooting the film (which pushed back and probably will overlap with their schedule) didn't make sense to the TB people to hold him to a contract for a tiny part.  Spin is interesting in Hwood.   I think S7 will be like most of the others, not catering to anyone's logical read and majorly frustrating just when you thought it was going well.  Lets face it - we only want more Skars in tank tops and pants that make his a** look good and I'm sure we'll get that.*  Everything else will be one scene too many of nekkid supes...*.



What, you doubt his reasons!  
And here I thought you were looking forward to endless scenes of topless Joe M.  



a_sussan said:


> Thank you gals, I know what I'll be doing at work tonight
> 
> A happy new 2014, I really wish for us all that everyone are safe and healthy, have joy and love in their life and have a drink or more with friends and of course a lot of laughter and above all let there be loads of sexy Askars.  Happy New Year!



I am not scheduled to work tomorrow, since I worked Christmas. However, I have my name on the list of people to call in should too many of my coworkers not show up.


----------



## RedTopsy

I wish everyone here Happy New Year!    
I hope it will be a great one. 

I wish for a lot of new pics of Alex and news about filmprojects. 
Mostly I wish for the Tarzanfilm with Alex.  


smiling Alex is also nice to wish for:


----------



## ellieroma

Oh dear! Seasons 7 does not sound good. The only good point of TB is it seems to pay him enough to allow him to take parts that show how good an actor he is but don't pay much.


----------



## cate1949

checking in to wish everyone the very best in the upcoming year!  Be safe tonight.

So sad to read about everyone's pet losses - I have an old guy too  (plus a 2 year old) and I am not looking forward to his leaving!  It is amazing how they become such an important part of one's life and how you do love them.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies, I wish you all an amazing, healthy, wealthy and love (and Skars) filled 2014!

Free, so glad to hear about your Son 

Thank you, to all of you, for making this forum such a wonderful place to visit....Your combined wit, information, pics and support is what makes this place so special 

Love to all x


----------



## a_sussan

It now 2014 here in Sweden, lets hope it will be a good year!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy New Years to those just celebrating


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I hope everyone is enjoying their New Year!!!


----------



## Claer

Happy new year all. Saw in 2014 with friends and a little too much bubbly. Hope everyone has a great and fab 2014.


----------



## OHVamp

A Belated Happy New Year to everyone. Wishing you all a terrific new year, full of health, prosperity and happiness. Cheers!


----------



## Blue Irina

Happy New Year!

*Waiting for new Alex pics*


----------



## Blue Irina

LOL! One of my favorite pics.


----------



## Zola24

Thank you BlueIrina  I love that photo too. 
In the meantime whilst also waiting for new photos to appear 

Best of Alexander Skarsgård 2013 - January




























Continues / . . .  pesky image limit


----------



## Zola24

askarsswedishmeatballs


Best of Alexander Skarsgård 2013 - February




















Continues / . . .


----------



## Zola24

askarsswedishmeatballs

askarsswedishmeatballs has posted the entire year  
Here's to a happy 2014 for everyone


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola :hug:


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Sussan 

And there is a rumour that Alex is back in LA. Sadly no pix anywhere :ninja:







> pbt1:
> 
> And someone is not even in the country yet? Where art thou Mr. Northman?
> 
> 13910kb:
> 
> He&#8217;s back! My friend saw him in LA on 12/30..
> 
> pbt1:
> 
> Not that I don&#8217;t believe you, but do we have any &#8220;visual&#8221; verification of this fact. Usually some sort of pics would have surfaced by now. Airport, Chateau Marmont. The Viking can lay low for only so long.




I don't know where Alex was on NYE but I'm sure he had fun 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars
> 
> &#8230;..to whatever lucky ***** gets to kiss him at midnight. So a good job of it missy. There are thousands of women who&#8217;d like to standing on their tippy toes in your strappy shoes. So, wipe the lipstick off, eat a TicTac and do that thing to his bottom lip that we imagine he really likes.
> 
> cbla tags: Alexander Skarsgard, ....if you can't curl his toes get out of the way and let me try..


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Blue Irina for the pic and Thanks Zola for all the photos of Alex. 
and canadianbeaversloveaskars is so funny and often has sexy pics. 

I hope the new year 2014 has started in a good way for everyone.

I wonder when Alex is going to film True Blood and how much 
he will participate this season?
We just have to wait and see.

Meanwhile a sexy pic of Alex from True Blood:


----------



## RedTopsy

Gif from the Calvin Klein campaign "Encounter".  
I think from a "behind the scenes video"








beaufortplace.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Topsy!


----------



## a_sussan

I think Alex probably will be in the first episode this season because of the 'bad' ending last season. And he is most likely in L.A because of they start filming next week. Must admit when he is in ninja mood he can be darn good at it.

OT, got me a haircut today, so now it's short again  pic on Instagram (a_sussan) /OT.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I think Alex probably will be in the first episode this season because of the 'bad' ending last season. And he is most likely in L.A because of they start filming next week. *Must admit when he is in ninja mood he can be darn good at it.*
> 
> OT, *got me a haircut today*, so now it's short again  pic on Instagram (a_sussan) /OT.



I'm presuming he'll be on set next week.
He's got very good ninja skills! While he apparently hasn't been out at clubs or restaurants I'm presuming he's left his house (or maybe he's still unpacking!). I like the photos of him, but it must be nice for him to have some moments of normality, where he can go around and not be bothered.

Got mine cut today as well, mine's much shorter than yours! And had a nice walk back home through the snow. At least it wasn't snowing yesterday morning. I was supposed to go work, and walked out of the house, went a few feet and realized that my backpack was still on the stairs. So I was locked out of my house for two hours until a locksmith could come and pick the lock. I thought I'd put an extra pair outside somewhere, but apparently not. They're there now!

I notice that there's no snow in your area. My online friend, originally from NYC, now living in Stockholm, has flown back home for a few days and thinks it's funny that there's no snow in Stockholm but NYC is expecting a pretty major snowstorm.


----------



## a_sussan

Bucket, yeah the winter here is really strange, we had snow and a snowstorm but the last month nothing. It's like a dark and cold autumn, I miss the snow. But it wouldn't surprise me or any Swede that winter will appear in late April and stay until Midsummer.   

Would like to see a pic of your new haircut.


----------



## a_sussan

Bucket=Buckeye. ..hate autocorrelation sometimes.  lol.


----------



## Zola24

It still looks like Alex is back in LA  no pix  just a tweet.
I have a feeling, if I spotted Askars working out in Griffith Park, Usain Bolt would have trouble keeping up with me 











> alexanderssskarsbrow:
> 
> And I hope he was running like this.


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, that blond T-rex is so very cute and not at all scary :giggles:


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> It still looks like Alex is back in LA  no pix  just a tweet.
> I have a feeling, if I spotted Askars working out in Griffith Park, Usain Bolt would have trouble keeping up with me



Zola, that´s a funny pic of Alex running, almost my own style. 
I´m glad there are no pics of me running.  



a_sussan said:


> I think Alex probably will be in the first episode this season because of the 'bad' ending last season. And he is most likely in L.A because of they start filming next week. Must admit when he is in ninja mood he can be darn good at it.
> 
> OT, got me a haircut today, so now it's short again  pic on Instagram (a_sussan) /OT.



Sussan, very nice hairstyle. I have rather long hair now so maybe I get a
haircut soon, I just have to decide the style...


----------



## RedTopsy

I really miss new pics of Alex and some news about future films.  
It seems that he may start filming True Blood next week.  

Gifs from the True Blood Season 6 Premiere.
(he is *so* good looking in these)   




















marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## BagBerry13

*Free*, did you give your cleaning lady off during the holidays? It looks messy over there.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Topsy* you sure know how to brighten up a day 
and thank you all for the nice compliments!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh, poor Skars.  We ripped on him for ages for those running pics back in the day.  You don't see me bounding up a canyon at a run (staggering, perhaps), so I should keep my smirking and tail twitching to myself.

Free...housekeeping...


----------



## a_sussan

I think he is cute and very focused when he's running,


----------



## Zola24

^ *a_sussan* - Yes he does look very cute and focused 



RedTopsy said:


> I really miss new pics of Alex and some news about future films.
> It seems that he may start filming True Blood next week.
> 
> Gifs from the True Blood Season 6 Premiere.
> (he is so good looking in these)
> 
> marvelandwhimsy.tumblr



Thank you so much for the gifs. Lv the first one, and Alex's hair on the left hand side 





imhereforsookie




scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh, poor Skars.  We ripped on him for ages for those running pics back in the day.  You don't see me bounding up a canyon at a run (staggering, perhaps), so I should keep my smirking and tail twitching to myself.



Poor guy. I think we're all relieved that any photos of us exercising are only circulated to a very few  although Alex still looks mighty fine 

I'm not sure if these have been posted before. Oh well, we will just have to look at them again 













henricavyll


Now I know this particular p/set hasn't








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård as Boogey Knights Sångare in Leende Guldbruna Ögon (2007) [video]



This is the video

Alexander Skarsgard as Boogey Knights Singer (2007)
ASkarsgardCom


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates and the pretty, ladies!

More pics from the *South Pole 2013* trek, South Africa & *Walking With the Wounded* training:























(Source:  *margaux6* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/margaux6/media_set?set=a.10152096890931075.1073741833.587636074&type=3


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Bucket, yeah the winter here is really strange, we had snow and a snowstorm but the last month nothing. It's like a dark and cold autumn, I miss the snow. But it wouldn't surprise me or any Swede that winter will appear in late April and stay until Midsummer.
> 
> *Would like to see a pic of your new haircut*.



I'll have to find something reasonably close on the internets, I don't show up in photos!  



RedTopsy said:


> Zola, that´s a funny pic of Alex running, almost my own style.
> *I´m glad there are no pics of me running.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sussan, very nice hairstyle. I have rather long hair now so maybe I get a
> haircut soon, I just have to decide the style...





RedTopsy said:


> *I really miss new pics of Alex *and some news about future films.
> It seems that he may start filming True Blood next week.
> 
> Gifs from the True Blood Season 6 Premiere.
> (he is *so* good looking in these)
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy.tumblr



My landlady, who's a marathoner, assures me that almost everyone looks like a dork when they run. I know this, but I still hate even trying to run when people might even be in the vicinity to see me run.

The Golden Globes are next week, so I'm hoping that maybe we'll get a pic or two (or more) at the HBO party. 

And to all those in the path of extreme weather, be it extreme heat, flooding or )@(#*$)@#(* cold, stay safe!

ETA: Thanks for the 'new' pics Santress! I love the Skarsbrow in the tent pic. And the goofy South Pole sign pic.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *margaux6* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/margaux6/media_set?set=a.10152096890931075.1073741833.587636074&type=3


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

These are some great photos on Margaux's FB page. Why do we have to wait so long for the documentaries?  (whines)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Housekeeping was slacking off..apologies ladies.


----------



## Blue Irina

Love the pics. He looks amazing! Thank you Santress.


----------



## cate1949

oh no Alex pics yet!  Poor guy back to the dull routine.  LOL

Love the haircut sussan


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for new pics from South Pole. 

And *Cate*, maybe we get some updated photos from some party next week, unless he's decides to continue his ninja mood, what would be sad :cry: :ninja:   

and thank you


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the photos *Santress!* 
Very much  appreciated. Funny pic with the Adidas sneakers.  
and thanks *Zola* for the video and gifs. Alex singing..


----------



## Seaweed

Happy New Year everyone! You can still say that right? So I didn't see Askars or Fares again and reading the other posts looks like I never did so that only leaves the conclusion when drunk and in Vegas. I see Askars and Fares which is not bad but it sucks.  Love the South Pole pictures I am sure that is a great conversation starter and close.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Santress* for new pics from South Pole.
> 
> And *Cate*, maybe we get some updated photos from some party next week, unless he's decides to continue his ninja mood, what would be sad :cry: :ninja:
> 
> and thank you



Here's a list of the parties for next weekend:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/golden-globes-parties-complete-guide-668323

http://www.thewrap.com/golden-globes-party-list-2014-updating/

I'm presuming he'll be going to the HBO party, but also the CAA party (though that's private). He's also been to the WB/InStyle party before and since the Giver is a Weinstein film perhaps he'll go to that one.

All depends on how he wants/needs to manage his networking/party time. 
And last year we got so few pics from GG parties, I don't want to get my hopes up that we'll make up for it this year.


----------



## VampFan

*a_sussan* I really like your new haircut. Mine is a chin length and I've considered cutting it shorter, but I'm scared. How did you make the decision to cut it shorter?

*Santress*, thanks for the pics.

*Buckeye,* I checked out Margaux's FB page. It really is great. There was no mention of Skars in any of her pictures (even though he's in a bunch of them)  which I appreciated. I am also looking forward to the documentary. 

Alex has been in total ninja mode. I looked back at last year's posts during the holidays and he was vacationing in Sweden with McMillz, so we had some pictures. This year nothing except for the couple of Hammarby pics. Hopefully we'll get some GG pics. Is Popcandies still around? Those videos were the best for photo assumption, but I haven't seen many of them.

We are in the sub-freeze section of the US and have hunkered down, but I hope that anyone who is dealing with the cold weather stays warm. For those of you who are in the Southern Hemisphere, let me just say, I am sooo jealous of you right now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> *a_sussan* I really like your new haircut. Mine is a chin length and I've considered cutting it shorter, but I'm scared. *How did you make the decision to cut it shorter?*
> 
> *Santress*, thanks for the pics.
> 
> *Buckeye,* I checked out Margaux's FB page. It really is great. *There was no mention of Skars in any of her pictures (even though he's in a bunch of them)  which I appreciated. *I am also looking forward to the documentary.
> 
> Alex has been in total ninja mode. I looked back at last year's posts during the holidays and he was vacationing in Sweden with McMillz, so we had some pictures. This year nothing except for the couple of Hammarby pics. Hopefully we'll get some GG pics. Is Popcandies still around? Those videos were the best for photo assumption, but I haven't seen many of them.
> 
> We are in the sub-freeze section of the US and have hunkered down, but I hope that anyone who is dealing with the cold weather stays warm. For those of you who are in the Southern Hemisphere, let me just say, I am sooo jealous of you right now.



My stylist at the time convinced me to go shorter, but we did it sort of gradually. Of course, the first time we went really short it ended up being so short on top it naturally stuck straight up. I figure, it's hair, if I don't like it, it'll grow out.

I noticed that she didn't tag Alex, and only did Dom once. That may have been privacy, but I also think it's because she only tagged those with FB pages.

He's really gone into ninja mode, back in LA about a week and what, just one tweet and no photos? And only a couple of fan pics from Stockholm? All I want is a nice pic of him in a suit next weekend.

weather: It literally just started snowing here. Initially we'd been under a winter storm warning, but we were so close to the snow/sleet/rain line it was a bit unsure what was going to happen. It ended raining all day and being near 40. And now, the wind has picked up and the temp is dropping fast.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My stylist at the time convinced me to go shorter, but we did it sort of gradually. Of course, the first time we went really short it ended up being so short on top it naturally stuck straight up. I figure, it's hair, if I don't like it, it'll grow out.
> 
> *I noticed that she didn't tag Alex, and only did Dom once. That may have been privacy, but I also think it's because she only tagged those with FB pages.*
> 
> 
> 
> He's really gone into ninja mode, back in LA about a week and what, just one tweet and no photos? And only a couple of fan pics from Stockholm? All I want is a nice pic of him in a suit next weekend.
> 
> weather: *It literally just started snowing here.* Initially we'd been under a winter storm warning, but we were so close to the snow/sleet/rain line it was a bit unsure what was going to happen. It ended raining all day and being near 40. And now, the wind has picked up and the temp is dropping fast.



I saw that she too only tagged those with links to some social media, but she could have mentioned his name, but she didn't and that's what I really appreciated about those pictures. I loved the toilet pics. I've been camping in the southwest using those toilets, but it's been warm, not below zero.

Our snow started at noon today and we've gotten a foot already with another few inches coming tonight thanks to lake MI effect. sigh.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> (Source:  margaux6 Facebook)
> 
> www.facebook.com/margaux6/media_set?set=a.10152096890931075.1073741833.587636074&type=3



Tku so much for posting all the lovely South Pole photos 




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the photos Santress!
> Very much  appreciated. Funny pic with the Adidas sneakers.
> and thanks Zola for the video and gifs. Alex singing..



Yes, I love Alex singing too 
In that Disconnect interview, when he sang those few lines from the Hammarby anthem 




Seaweed said:


> Happy New Year everyone! You can still say that right? So I didn't see Askars or Fares again and reading the other posts looks like I never did so that only leaves the conclusion when drunk and in Vegas. I see Askars and Fares which is not bad but it sucks.  Love the South Pole pictures I am sure that is a great conversation starter and close.



Happy New Year to you too  (I think we're ok to say that until 12th night). Hah, I wish when I was drunk I saw Askars (lol).




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Here's a list of the parties for next weekend:
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/golden-globes-parties-complete-guide-668323
> 
> www.thewrap.com/golden-globes-party-list-2014-updating/
> 
> I'm presuming he'll be going to the *HBO party*, but also the CAA party (though that's private). He's also been to the *WB/InStyle party* before and since the Giver is a Weinstein film perhaps he'll go to that one.
> 
> All depends on how he wants/needs to manage his networking/party time.
> And last year we got so few pics from *GG parties*, I don't want to get my hopes up that we'll make up for it this year.



Thank you for the parties links. Where's a crossed fingers smile when you need one? Surely Alex must go to at least one of those parties  I'm not counting the CAA party because as you said it's private, (grrr!)




VampFan said:


> *a_sussan I really like your new haircut*. Mine is a chin length and I've considered cutting it shorter, but I'm scared. How did you make the decision to cut it shorter?
> 
> Santress, thanks for the pics.
> 
> Buckeye, *I checked out Margaux's FB page*. It really is great. There was no mention of Skars in any of her pictures (even though he's in a bunch of them)  which I appreciated. I am also looking forward to the documentary.
> 
> Alex has been in total ninja mode. I looked back at last year's posts during the holidays and he was vacationing in Sweden with McMillz, so we had some pictures. This year nothing except for the couple of Hammarby pics. Hopefully we'll get some GG pics. Is Popcandies still around? Those videos were the best for photo assumption, but I haven't seen many of them.
> 
> *We are in the sub-freeze section of the US and have hunkered down, but I hope that anyone who is dealing with the cold weather stays warm. For those of you who are in the Southern Hemisphere, let me just say, I am sooo jealous of you right now*.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> My stylist at the time convinced me to go shorter, but we did it sort of gradually. Of course, the first time we went really short it ended up being so short on top it naturally stuck straight up. *I figure, it's hair, if I don't like it, it'll grow out.*
> 
> I noticed that she didn't tag Alex, and only did Dom once. That may have been privacy, but I also think it's because she only tagged those with FB pages.
> 
> *He's really gone into ninja mode*, back in LA about a week and what, just one tweet and no photos? And only a couple of fan pics from Stockholm? *All I want is a nice pic of him in a suit next weekend.*
> 
> *weather: It literally just started snowing here. Initially we'd been under a winter storm warning, but we were so close to the snow/sleet/rain line it was a bit unsure what was going to happen. It ended raining all day and being near 40. And now, the wind has picked up and the temp is dropping fast.*





VampFan said:


> I saw that she too only tagged those with links to some social media, but she could have mentioned his name, but she didn't and that's what I really appreciated about those pictures. I loved the toilet pics. I've been camping in the southwest using those toilets, *but it's been warm, not below zero*.
> 
> *Our snow started at noon today* and we've gotten a foot already with another few inches coming tonight thanks to lake MI effect. sigh.



Yes, Sussan's hair is fab. And I agree with Buckeye, it's hair, it'll grow  although I'd leave getting it cut a lot shorter until Spring, as that is a time of natural optimism, and if it's gonna be really cold there, you're gonna need all the hair you've got 

I'm not on Facebook but when I tried to check out Margaux's photos, I got a notice saying this page is unavailable 

Wish you both all the best in the extremely cold weather that is hitting North America. We're being deluged with rain and blown away by gales.

On a lighter note, Prince Harry, (apparently), has been asked by The Queen to shave off his beard.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Happy Birthday Bag!!!!* :tunes:artyhat:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> I saw that she too only tagged those with links to some social media, but she could have mentioned his name, *but she didn't and that's what I really appreciated about those pictures. I loved the toilet pics.* I've been camping in the southwest using those toilets, but it's been warm, not below zero.
> 
> Our snow started at noon today and we've gotten a foot already with another few inches coming tonight thanks to lake MI effect. sigh.



I am glad she didn't, even though it took a few days for people to find them.
I  really like the toilet pic, because it's the little normal things that I  like to know how they managed during the trek. Apparently when they set  up camp for the night they were able to set up a tent for it.

Only  about an inch of snow, but in the hour since I've been up it's dropped 4  degrees and is now minus 7. And it'll only continue to drop.



Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for posting all the lovely South Pole photos
> 
> Yes, I love Alex singing too
> In that Disconnect interview, when he sang those few lines from the Hammarby anthem
> 
> Happy New Year to you too  (I think we're ok to say that until 12th night). Hah, I wish when I was drunk I saw Askars (lol).
> 
> 
> Thank you for the parties links. Where's a crossed fingers smile when you need one? Surely Alex must go to at least one of those parties * I'm not counting the CAA party because as you said it's private, (grrr!)
> 
> *Yes, Sussan's hair is fab. And I agree with Buckeye, it's hair, it'll grow  although I'd leave getting it cut a lot shorter until Spring, as that is a time of natural optimism, *and if it's gonna be really cold there, you're gonna need all the hair you've got *
> 
> *I'm not on Facebook but when I tried to check out Margaux's photos, I got a notice saying this page is unavailable
> *
> Wish you both all the best in the extremely cold weather that is hitting North America. We're being deluged with rain and blown away by gales.
> 
> On a lighter note, Prince Harry, (apparently), has been asked by The Queen to shave off his beard.



I notice that he's tended toward the more private parties in the last year or so. Less intrusion, but he's not necessarily doing this to be seen by the public, more networking and such, I'm presuming.

As for my hair, I am growing out a little bit for winter, but it's still not on my neck, that drives me nuts.

I'm on Facebook, so apparently that's why I can see them. Her privacy settings must be pretty low otherwise. They're fun and interesting photos. I like that they did seem to be having fun, even with the cold and the sastrugi.


*The 10 Best Films You Didn't See in 2013*

  By Pajiba Staff  | Guides  | January  2, 2014 | Comments (34) 

As we do annually, we begin each year with the best and worst in film,  but we always find room for the smaller movies that didnt quite make  our top ten list but that deserve to be recognized. Thanks to inflation  and the rising cost of tickets, the maximum box-office a film can earn  and still qualify for this list is now $8 million. If you dont see a  film that falls below that threshold on this list, check back tomorrow,  and it may appear in our yearly top ten.

*The East*   As a thriller, the film entertains, but is a slightly-disappointingly  straightforward story of an agent embedding in an enemy and trying to  take them down and prevent tragedy while struggling with the fact that  she likes the individuals and maybe even agrees with their overall  ideology. The plot here is intriguing enough, yet there is something  cold and detached about it, which fails to rope the viewer in to the  same extent that a perfect thriller does. But the film succeeds because  Marling and Batmanglij elevate the film above a rote by-the-numbers  exercise, making it a real character study and digging in to Sarahs  burgeoning relationship with the members of _The East_. Your  typical thriller of this ilk gives you maybe one scene of true character  bonding to show the sympathies being developed by the secret agent,  whereas _The East_ spends the better part of the film on this. In this way, it is very much a companion piece to _Sound of My Voice_,  which danced around the edges of what the cult was all about, as it was  much more interested in its main characters belief system and how  their beliefs were challenged by what the _Sound_ cult believed. _  Seth Freilich_ 

http://www.pajiba.com/guides/the-10-best-films-you-didnt-see-in-2013.php



Happy birthday Bag!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you all the lovely comments about my hair, it's not the first time I'm having short hair, but I have kind of changed hairstyle since the last time I had it short. 

And let's hope for some pics in a fancy suit and dressed up, I like that. 

Also glad that she didn't tag the photos, feel more personal if you know what I mean.


----------



## a_sussan

*Happy Birthday Bag!!*


----------



## Blue Irina

I read True Blood starts filming today. Hoping for new pics.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Happy Birthday Bag!!!!* :tunes:artyhat:





a_sussan said:


> *Happy Birthday Bag!!*


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Bag - may you have Charlie Hunnam make a surprise visit to Germany, never again have to see any hot male star wear neon Nikes and have Charlize Theron publicly report she was only helping decorate Sean Penn's basement today.  

Happy Birthday!!!!drinkup:


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am glad she didn't, even though it took a few days for people to find them.
> I  really like the toilet pic, because it's the little normal things that I  like to know how they managed during the trek. Apparently when they set  up camp for the night they were able to set up a tent for it.
> 
> Only  about an inch of snow, but in the hour since I've been up it's dropped 4  degrees and is now minus 7. And it'll only continue to drop.
> 
> *I notice that he's tended toward the more private parties in the last year or so. Less intrusion, but he's not necessarily doing this to be seen by the public, more networking and such, I'm presuming.*
> 
> As for my hair, I am growing out a little bit for winter, but it's still not on my neck, that drives me nuts.
> 
> I'm on Facebook, so apparently that's why I can see them. Her privacy settings must be pretty low otherwise. They're fun and interesting photos. I like that they did seem to be having fun, even with the cold and the sastrugi.
> 
> www.pajiba.com/guides/the-10-best-films-you-didnt-see-in-2013.php"]The 10 Best Films You Didn't See in 2013
> 
> [/URL]  By Pajiba Staff  | Guides  | January  2, 2014 | Comments (34)
> 
> As we do annually, we begin each year with the best and worst in film,  but we always find room for the smaller movies that didnt quite make  our top ten list but that deserve to be recognized. Thanks to inflation  and the rising cost of tickets, the maximum box-office a film can earn  and still qualify for this list is now $8 million. If you dont see a  film that falls below that threshold on this list, check back tomorrow,  and it may appear in our yearly top ten.
> 
> www.pajiba.com/film_reviews/the-east-review-the-cult-of-personality.php"]The East[/B]   As a thriller, the film entertains, but is a slightly-disappointingly  straightforward story of an agent embedding in an enemy and trying to  take them down and prevent tragedy while struggling with the fact that  she likes the individuals and maybe even agrees with their overall  ideology. The plot here is intriguing enough, yet there is something  cold and detached about it, which fails to rope the viewer in to the  same extent that a perfect thriller does. But the film succeeds because  Marling and Batmanglij elevate the film above a rote by-the-numbers  exercise, making it a real character study and digging in to Sarahs  burgeoning relationship with the members of _The East_. Your  typical thriller of this ilk gives you maybe one scene of true character  bonding to show the sympathies being developed by the secret agent,  whereas _The East_ spends the better part of the film on this. In this way, it is very much a companion piece to _Sound of My Voice_,  which danced around the edges of what the cult was all about, as it was  much more interested in its main characters belief system and how  their beliefs were challenged by what the _Sound_ cult believed. _  Seth Freilich_
> 
> www.pajiba.com/guides/the-10-best-films-you-didnt-see-in-2013
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Bag!!!




Oh yes, you are perfectly right re the networking etc. I'm still gonna grr tho (lol), and tku for The East review 




a_sussan said:


> Thank you all the lovely comments about my hair, it's not the first time I'm having short hair, but I have kind of changed hairstyle since the last time I had it short.
> 
> And let's hope for some pics in a fancy suit and dressed up, I like that.
> 
> Also glad that she didn't tag the photos, feel more personal if you know what I mean.



I lv your new avi 




BagBerry13 said:


> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6no0n299l1rys4czo1_r1_500.gif



BagBerry, wishing you a lovely birthday drinkup:


----------



## brownsugarplum

Happy Birthday Bagberry.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Bag - may you have Charlie Hunnam make a surprise visit to Germany, never again have to see any hot male star wear neon Nikes and have Charlize Theron publicly report she was only helping decorate Sean Penn's basement today.
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!drinkup:



Squirrel, may all your wishes come true. That's all I'm asking for.



Zola24 said:


> BagBerry, wishing you a lovely birthday drinkup:
> 
> View attachment 2452909





brownsugarplum said:


> Happy Birthday Bagberry.



View attachment 2452987


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Bag - may you have Charlie Hunnam make a surprise visit to Germany, never again have to see any hot male star wear neon Nikes and have *Charlize Theron publicly report she was only helping decorate Sean Penn's basement today.  *
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!drinkup:




As Eric Northman fans, we all know what can happen in basements. Just sayin'


----------



## Santress

Happy Birthday, Bag!artyhat:
Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Blue Irina

I think Alex will be filming Season 7 but this is the rumor on Tumblr: 

the-mum-me

Have  been told by someone who has talked to the writers, Alex is NOT filming  the finale season. He was forced out of the show. What ever footage  they have of him was shot last year. It would appear the short  talentless one has screwed everyone, other than his fans.

http://luvtheviking.tumblr.com/post/72495218563/have-been-told-by-someone-who-has-talked-to-the


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> O*h yes, you are perfectly right re the networking etc. I'm still gonna grr tho (lol),* and tku for The East review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lv your new avi
> 
> BagBerry, wishing you a lovely birthday drinkup:
> 
> View attachment 2452909



He has to come out of his house and go shopping/eating sometime.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> A*s Eric Northman fans, we all know what can happen in basements. Just sayin'*




That's just cruel!  

@Blue Irina: Not really buying that rumor. It's not even "I talked to the writers', it's "I know someone who knows someone who knows someone".  Now will he have much screen time in S7, that's another issue altogether.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He has to come out of his house and go shopping/eating sometime.



Yes, where is our blond ninja??  
Come out, come out where ever you are...  

And I don't believe in rumours, especially HW rumours. So I will take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Johanna81

a_sussan said:


> Yes, where is our blond ninja??
> Come out, come out where ever you are...



Apparently he was at a LA Clippers game with Jack McBrayer



> @AnnaMSterling: Walked past #AlexanderSkarsgard & #JackMcBrayer at  @LAClippers game! Thx 4 bein sweet & smilin back @ my huge fan grin  @TrueBloodHBO #30Rock


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Yes, where is our blond ninja??
> Come out, come out where ever you are...
> 
> And I don't believe in rumours, especially* HW rumours*. So I will take that with a grain of salt.



Not even a HW rumor, just a random Tumblr rumor. And looking at the Tumblr site where this came from she seems to be one of those who thinks Moyer is terribly jealous of Alex and that the powers that be on TB are out to destroy Eric and Alex or something. And she thinks that there's no evidence that Alex is in LA. 



Johanna81 said:


> Apparently he was at a LA Clippers game with Jack McBrayer



So, he's at a basketball game in LA, and no one can take a photo?


----------



## Idun

I don't believe those rumours but hey - if they "forced" him of the show they did him a favour IMO. Considering how the Eric storyline ended I am personally dreading what crap they'll come up with this season. He could do SO much better than a last season of TB.


----------



## Johanna81

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not even a HW rumor, just a random Tumblr rumor. And looking at the Tumblr site where this came from she seems to be one of those who thinks Moyer is terribly jealous of Alex and that the powers that be on TB are out to destroy Eric and Alex or something. And she thinks that there's no evidence that Alex is in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> So, he's at a basketball game in LA, and no one can take a photo?



Maybe this is why:



> @yvonnemrod: At the Clipper game we're sitting near Eric from True  Blood.&#128293;&#10084;He has a good disguise on. Yes, he's a Clippers fan!  &#127881;&#128525;#clippernation


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> Maybe this is why:



She was close enough to recognize him, and was there for probably at least two hours. And she didn't take one creepy stalker photo?! I'm glad that she respects his privacy enough to draw the line and just tweeted about him. Wait. No I'm not! I need new photos, darn it!


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, lol.. but I totally agree.


----------



## RedTopsy

Tragic, no new pics of Alex yet. 

On the topic of Alex and True Blood:

True Blood has never been my favourite show but I usually watch episodes with 
Alex/Eric on YouTube.  The last season started okey and then got worse and worse, 
but it would be strange if Alex wasn´t somehow involved in the final season. 
He is after all one of the biggest stars of the show, maybe the biggest one.  
We should be coming to the close of the Eric story in the show
and I feel like that has not happened yet. 

There were some good moments in the show. 
For example, I liked the flashback with Eric and Pam in season 5.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Buckeye, lol.. *but I totally agree.*



It's a quandary: on one hand he hates the paps and I'm glad they've not found him yet because of that. On the other, he doesn't seem to mind fan pics, and we've not had any of those for a couple of weeks. I really am glad that he's been able to go out and about just like a normal person. Yet, we have needs! 



RedTopsy said:


> Tragic, no new pics of Alex yet.
> 
> On the topic of Alex and True Blood:
> 
> True Blood has never been my favourite show but I usually watch episodes with
> Alex/Eric on YouTube.  The last season started okey and then got worse and worse,
> but it would be strange if Alex wasn´t somehow involved in the final season.
> He is after all one of the biggest stars of the show, *maybe the biggest one.
> We should be coming to the close of the Eric story in the show
> and I feel like that has not happened yet. *
> 
> There were some good moments in the show.
> For example, I liked the flashback with Eric and Pam in season 5.



It hasn't, I don't know how they're going to do it, and I suspect I won't like it, but they haven't done it yet. Which is why random Tumblr sites getting all upset over Eric 'dying' annoy me: He's not dead (yet) and he'll be on the show.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That rumour is the biggest load of bulls**t I've ever heard.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, I'm so totally with you. Unless we have some confirmation it's all rumour.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's a quandary: on one hand he hates the paps and I'm glad they've not found him yet because of that. On the other, he doesn't seem to mind fan pics, and we've not had any of those for a couple of weeks. *I really am glad that he's been able to go out and about just like a normal person. Yet, we have needs! *
> 
> It hasn't, I don't know how they're going to do it, and I suspect I won't like it, but they haven't done it yet. Which is why random Tumblr sites getting all upset over Eric 'dying' annoy me: He's not dead (yet) and he'll be on the show.



Yes, I'm glad too, although I am feeling very needy, and would have hoped for at least one creepy photo to appear :ninja:

Also AlexSkarsgard.Net  has announced the results of fans' favourites from 2013. (I'll have to post it in two parts as I'm having to post it via 'attachments' and I'm only allowed 4! More grr'ing, lol)

#1 &#8211; MAGAZINE COVER of 2013 [686 votes]




We asked the fans which magazine cover was their favorite. Choices were as follows:
1. Man of the World (shot by Randall Mesdon) &#8211; see our post on this issue here http://askarsgard.com/?p=35203
2. M Magazine (shot by Matthew Brookes) &#8211; see our post on this issue here http://askarsgard.com/?p=36716
3. Backstage Magazine (shot by Blake Gardner) &#8211; see our post on this issue here http://askarsgard.com/?p=36696
4. Entertainment Weekly (shot by Alexei Hay in 2012) &#8211; see our post on this issue here http://askarsgard.com/?p=36832

And the winner was: The Man of the World cover shot by Randall Mesdon!


#2 &#8211; Favorite Alex MOVIE in 2013 [351 votes]




We asked the fans which movie that Alex appeared in was their favorite. Choices were as follows:
1. Disconnect (33)
2. What Maisie Knew (155)
3. The East (139)
(6 for all)

And the winner was: What Maisie Knew! This was a very close race between What Maisie Knew and The East, but WMK came out victorious in the end. There were 6 votes for all 3. [editor's note: all 3 were fantastic and well worth your time and money!]


#3 &#8211; Favorite Alex MOVIE CHARACTER [393 votes]




We asked the fans which of Alex&#8217;s characters were their favorite. Choices were as follows:
1. Derek Hull &#8211; Disconnect 
2. Lincoln &#8211; What Maisie Knew
3. Benji &#8211; The East

And the winner was: Lincoln in What Maisie Knew! We figured you would enjoy Alex as the very lovable and caring Lincoln. He won by a landslide!


#4 &#8211; Favorite RED CARPET LOOK [1185 votes]




We asked the fans which of Alex&#8217;s red carpet looks were their favorite. Choices were as follows:
1. Golden Globe Awards
2. Sundance (The East)
3. Santa Barbara International Film Festival (SBIFF) (Disconnect)
4. SXSW (The East)
5. Disconnect Premiere (NY)
6. What Maisie Knew Premiere (NY)
7. Met Gala
8. The East Premeire (NY)
9. The East Premeire (LA)
10. True Blood S6 Premiere
11. Calvin Klein NYFW (Women&#8217;s Fashion Show)
12. Calvin Klein NYFW (Post Fashion Show Event)

And the winner was: his Calvin Klein suit (#6) at the What Maisie Knew premiere in NY! The 2nd place look was his Calvin Klein tuxedo for the Met Gala (also in NY) and 3rd place was his more casual look for The East premiere/screening also in NY.


----------



## Zola24

#5  PHOTO SHOOT/PHOTOCALL  [566 votes]




We asked fans which photo shoot/photocall was their favorite this year. Choices were as follows:
1. Christopher Beyer & Eric Ray Davidson shoot at Sundance
2. Jay L. Clendenin shoot at Sundance
3. Armando Gallo  The East photocall in Beverly Hills
4. What Maisie Knew press conference in Copenhagen
5. Randall Mesdon for Man of the World Magazine
6. Blake Gardner for BACKSTAGE Magazine
7. Matthew Brookes for M Magazine
8. Larry Busacca shoot at Sundance

And the winner was: #5. Randall Mesdon for MAN OF THE WORLD!
2nd place is #3 Armando Gallo  The East photocall in Beverly Hills
3rd place is #1  Christopher Beyer shoot at Sundance


#6  Favorite SURPRISE CHARACTER [635 votes]




We asked the fans their favorite surprise character from Alex this year. Choices were as follows:

1. The cult leader in Cut Copys video Free Your Mind 
2. Grown-up Toby Powers in Eastbound & Down

And the winner was: #1 Cult Leader in Cut Copys Free Your Mind music video which was a major landslide. Although it was a true delight to see Alex in a comedic role as Toby. (We hope he does more comedies!!)


#7  PHOTO OF THE YEAR [1437 votes]




We asked the fans which of this stand-out photos was their favorite from 2013. Choices were as follows:

Eric Northman (episode 610) ~ HBO [427]*
Alex at the South Pole with Hammarby Flag ~ Alexander Skarsgård [27]
Alex in Norway training ~ Walking With the Wounded [52]
At Sundance ~ Eric Ray Davidson [150]
Alex in a tent, reading in Antarctica ~ Walking With the Wounded [118]
Man of the World photo ~ Randall Mesdon [226]
M magazine (cover) ~ Matthew Brookes [30]
M Magazine (motorcycle) ~ Matthew Brookes [41]
M magazine (leathers) ~ Matthew Brookes [2]
M magazine (outtake) ~ Matthew Brookes [63]
Copenhagen (seated) ~ Niels Ahlmann Olesen   [25]
Copenhagen (closeup) ~ (we think Niels Ahlmann Olesen) [9]
Calvin Klein Womens Fashion Show [13]
True Blood Live On the Set ~ HBO [98]
The East Photocall ~ Armando Gallo [56]
The East NY Premiere ~ Steve Mack [23]
All [49]

And the winner was: the screen cap of Eric Northman (True Blood) in his lounge chair (#1) had the most votes. HOWEVER, Jenna has disqualified this photo because it is a screen capture and not a real photo, and what she says goes! So our winner is the Randall Mesdon photo of Alex (#6) for Man of the World magazine! Thats three for three for Randall Mesdon/Man of the World! (photo shoot, photo and magazine cover).

Even though it had a decent number of votes, we want to say that the photo of Alex at the South Pole proudly waving his Hammarby flag is our favorite and deserves its own spotlight. He sent in this photo with the following note to Hammarby Fotboll:

On 13 December at 14:05, we reached the geographic South Pole and could plant the green-white banner. Wish all bajare out there a fantastic Christmas / Alexander Skarsgård




The Eric quotes were previously voted on during the True Blood season. The winning quote came from episode 1 of Season 6, Well, to me youll always be that girl in the white dress (Eric to Sookie when he walked her home. [Episode 'Who Are You, Really?']

Thank you so much for everyone participating! We hope we are all back together in December to count down 2014&#8242;s highlights.

On behalf of everyone at ASN, best wishes for 2014!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That rumour is the biggest load of bulls**t I've ever heard.



What, you don't believe everything you read on the internet!?  

The original source Tumblr for this one, well she seems a little 'off'. Ok, a lot off.



Zola24 said:


> Yes, I'm glad too, although I am feeling very needy, and would have hoped for at least one creepy photo to appear :ninja:



Or a photo from the set so certain segments of the fandom can be reassured that he's actually working on TB for S7. Though I suspect that one Tumblr would say that it was Photoshopped.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> What, you don't believe everything you read on the internet!?
> 
> The original source Tumblr for this one, well she seems a little 'off'. Ok, a lot off.
> 
> 
> Or a photo from the set so certain segments of the fandom can be reassured that he's actually working on TB for S7. Though I suspect that one Tumblr would say that it was Photoshopped.



I think she overloaded on the gullibility she sprinkled on her Cheerios. 

I mean, seriously? Do I think Stephen and Anna have pull behind the scenes? Yes. As do many other lead stars on long-running shows. As does Alex.

And I don't think Stephen is an a**hole. He's a nice guy. Though I hate Bill. I just don't see them doing this.

Stupid is as stupid believes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

:lolots::lolots:









> #southpole -30C What are you reading Alex? The script for season 7 of #truebloodHBO ?  #alexanderskarsgard pic.twitter.com/C6DMBAdgbm



*Source*: Inges Solheim on Twitter

*NOTE*: it's still a better image than the Season 6 finale one of the flaming wang of death.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the tweet pic :giggles: Is that tb7 script about to be thrown into the crapper?


----------



## Santress

hehe. 

Thanks, Red, Zola & Free!

Agree, like this one better than the S6 finale.

Re: S7, also agree.  I don't think anyone on tumblr, despite what is being said by different people, has had a chat with the writers.

Different crop, bigger version:





&#8212;*ingesolheim* @ twitter 

For comparison:





_a random toilet in the abyss_

--*margaux6* Facebook


----------



## Johanna81

Were there just random toilets out there?


----------



## a_sussan

No, they had the toilets with them.  You are not allowed to leave anything behind on the South Pole. It's the cleanest place on earth from human garbage.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I think she overloaded on the gullibility she sprinkled on her Cheerios. *
> 
> I mean, seriously? Do I think Stephen and Anna have pull behind the scenes? Yes. As do many other lead stars on long-running shows. As does Alex.
> 
> And I don't think Stephen is an a**hole. He's a nice guy. Though I hate Bill. I just don't see them doing this.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid believes.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: Inges Solheim on Twitter
> 
> *NOTE*: it's still a better image than the Season 6 finale one of the flaming wang of death.




Yeah, that Tumblr person is a few fries short of a happy meal, a few kangaroos short in the top paddock, etc.

That photo: now that I've collected my thoughts, thank you Inge, I love you! Also, no wonder why 'your son is cold', My Skarsgard. Is there video footage of this? Exactly how long did Inge have to get the shot? What is he reading? Was there alcohol involved? Nice tan line on the thighs. And he's got a very, very very nice body.


----------



## LindaP

Santress said:


>


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> hehe.
> 
> Thanks, Red, Zola & Free!
> 
> Agree, like this one better than the S6 finale.
> 
> Re: S7, also agree.  I don't think anyone on tumblr, despite what is being said by different people, has had a chat with the writers.
> 
> Different crop, bigger version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ingesolheim* @ twitter
> 
> For comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _a random toilet in the abyss_
> 
> --*margaux6* Facebook


 

   

I wonder how cold it was to sit there?


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love this. Its now my background. 

Imagine all the fun pics his friends get to take of him. It's times like these I wish Alex was into social media with his own accounts.


----------



## MooCowmoo

MTV have done a mash up of the naked Skarsdump pic :lolots:

//www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720081/alexander-skarsgard-nude-south-pole.jhtml


Thanks for all the pics and bits ladies

Belated Happy Birthday Bag!


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> MTV have done a mash up of the naked Skarsdump pic :lolots:
> 
> //www.mtv.com/news/articles/1720081/alexander-skarsgard-nude-south-pole.jhtml
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the pics and bits ladies
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Bag!



You know, I'm still waiting for that pub crawl invitation.


----------



## Claer

Love the loo pic!


----------



## Easter Bunny

So I never post here but lurk everyday. I just have to say he is the only man I know who can look hot while sitting on the can. He is simply beautiful.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A reminder that the Golden Globes are on Jan 12, and we can usually expect Alex to front up at a couple of do's.

There's a list here from Variety


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A reminder that the Golden Globes are on Jan 12, and we can usually expect Alex to front up at a couple of do's.
> 
> There's a list here from Variety



I see Variety is predicting that Swifty will show up at the Weinstein party. Which makes sense, since she'll have a cameo in The Giver. I can't remember if the Weinstein party allows press/pics, if they do and Swifty and Alex are there at the same time, please don't let them get within 1000 feet of each other, otherwise we'll probably have all that crap from October repeated.

I think these are the possibilities for him to make appearances at: I'm presuming he'll be going to the HBO party, but also the CAA party  (though that's private). He's also been to the WB/InStyle party before  and since the Giver is a Weinstein film perhaps he'll go to that one.

And no TB at this year's Paley Fest.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I see Variety is predicting that Swifty will show up at the Weinstein party. Which makes sense, since she'll have a cameo in The Giver. I can't remember if the Weinstein party allows press/pics, if they do and Swifty and Alex are there at the same time, please don't let them get within 1000 feet of each other, otherwise we'll probably have all that crap from October repeated.
> 
> I think these are the possibilities for him to make appearances at: I'm presuming he'll be going to the HBO party, but also the CAA party  (though that's private). He's also been to the WB/InStyle party before  and since the Giver is a Weinstein film perhaps he'll go to that one.
> 
> And no TB at this year's Paley Fest.



Forget about Taylor, it's all about Katie Holmes now. This is making me laugh:

Katie Holmes is "crushing" on Alexander Skarsgård.
The pair have been spending a lot of time together away from the camera, as they shoot new movie The Giver in South Africa.
In the film Katie and Alexander play a married couple and their on-screen chemistry has bubbled over into real life, according to sources.
"Katie and Alex are getting on like a house on fire and she's crushing on him big time. He's a bit of a ladies' man and they've spent loads of time on their own rehearsing lines in her trailer. They clicked right from the start and have been spending a lot of time away from the set together," an insider revealed to British magazine Heat.
"Katie's' excuse is that they're playing husband and wife in the movie, but no one is buying it - the attraction between them is so obvious."

The pair first set tongues wagging in October, when it was reported that 37-year-old Alexander was caught up in a love triangle with Katie and Taylor Swift.
But insiders say Alexander now only has eyes for Katie, who divorced ex-husband Tom Cruise in 2012.
Katie, 35, is said to have been more than impressed with Alexander's trek to the South Pole last year. He set off with a team of people, including Britain's Prince Harry, in aid of charity.
Her friends have their reservations though.
"Katie's so impressed, she thinks it's incredibly sexy and athletic. Some of her friends are a little concerned, though. They're happy to see her smiling again, but it's not as though Alexander is a safe bet. He's known to be a huge player," the source added.


Read more: http://www.3news.co.nz/Katie-Holmes...8/articleID/327301/Default.aspx#ixzz2proGofff

They make this sound like it's happening now, but this is such old /fake news but it came out a couple of days ago.

PS Happy belated Bday Bag.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Talk about making leftovers into the main course, I mean geez...how old is that story?  Must be a slow news..._month_.


----------



## MooCowmoo

VampFan said:


> Forget about Taylor, it's all about Katie Holmes now. This is making me laugh:
> 
> Katie Holmes is "crushing" on Alexander Skarsgård.
> The pair have been spending a lot of time together away from the camera, as they shoot new movie The Giver in South Africa.
> In the film Katie and Alexander play a married couple and their on-screen chemistry has bubbled over into real life, according to sources.
> "Katie and Alex are getting on like a house on fire and she's crushing on him big time. He's a bit of a ladies' man and they've spent loads of time on their own rehearsing lines in her trailer. They clicked right from the start and have been spending a lot of time away from the set together," an insider revealed to British magazine Heat.
> "Katie's' excuse is that they're playing husband and wife in the movie, but no one is buying it - the attraction between them is so obvious."
> 
> The pair first set tongues wagging in October, when it was reported that 37-year-old Alexander was caught up in a love triangle with Katie and Taylor Swift.
> But insiders say Alexander now only has eyes for Katie, who divorced ex-husband Tom Cruise in 2012.
> Katie, 35, is said to have been more than impressed with Alexander's trek to the South Pole last year. He set off with a team of people, including Britain's Prince Harry, in aid of charity.
> Her friends have their reservations though.
> "Katie's so impressed, she thinks it's incredibly sexy and athletic. Some of her friends are a little concerned, though. They're happy to see her smiling again, but it's not as though Alexander is a safe bet. He's known to be a huge player," the source added.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.3news.co.nz/Katie-Holmes...8/articleID/327301/Default.aspx#ixzz2proGofff
> 
> They make this sound like it's happening now, but this is such old /fake news but it came out a couple of days ago.
> 
> PS Happy belated Bday Bag.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Talk about making leftovers into the main course, I mean geez...how old is that story?  Must be a slow news..._month_.




Heat is a bloody awful mag, it's full of crap.....I've read it a few times while waiting in the doctors surgery (well 'read' is not exactly true because it's written by people with prepubescent mental ages) and from what I have seen it is usually full of useless, talentless 'reality' stars who generally look like cheap quality blow up dolls.....So, in short not a quality publication....

And Alex a playah???....never


----------



## RedTopsy

*Article in  "The Local", Norway. *

*&#12288;*
*Norway explorer snaps Trueblood star naked 
*Published: 09 Jan 2014 07:38 GMT+01:00
Updated: 09 Jan 2014 07:38 GMT+01:00

http://reddit.com/submit?url=http:/...rer-snaps-trueblood-star-naked-at-pole&title=

&#12288;
*

**Norwegian polar explorer Inge Solheim has posted a picture up on Instagram of Swedish film Alexander Skarsgård sitting on the toilet in -30 during this month's expedition to the South Pole. 
*
"People have gone totally crazy! I've lost count of how many online newspapers and blogs that have used the image," Solheim told VG newspaper. "Perez Hilton wrote that he was laughing his butt off when he saw the picture, so you can say that it has gotten more attention than I had ever imagined." 

Solheim led a team of wounded American soldiers on the expedition, with Skarsgard, known in the US for his role as a vampire in the Trueblood series, coming along as the team's celebrity. 

"He was amazingly good at the skiing, and a great resource for me as a guide," Solheim said of Skarsgard. "He both supported and helped me with the soldiers, and inspired everyone." 

The team, which went up against a British team featuring Prince Harry, was raising money for Walking with the Wounded, a charity which helps wounded soldiers recover. 


Link: http://www.thelocal.no/20140109/norway-explorer-snaps-trueblood-star-naked-at-pole


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> You know, I'm still waiting for that pub crawl invitation.



We will make that happen ....You will be in for an experience that you will forget (due to booze) and then it will all come flooding back at a later date, a wonderful gift of shame and debauchery when you least expect it ....Just don't tell Mr Moo, if he knows I am planning to get all w@nkered-up-horny-like he locks the bedroom door....He just can't handle the amount of sexy* I throw his way 

* Disclaimer: 'Amount of sexy' = Drunken whore mouth


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Talk about making leftovers into the main course, I mean geez...how old is that story?  Must be a slow news..._month_.



I think that was originally published last month in some Australian gossip rag. So definitely recycling there. 



RedTopsy said:


> *Article in  "The Local", Norway. *
> 
> *&#12288;*
> *Norway explorer snaps Trueblood star naked
> *Published: 09 Jan 2014 07:38 GMT+01:00
> Updated: 09 Jan 2014 07:38 GMT+01:00
> 
> 
> 
> &#12288;
> *Norwegian polar explorer Inge Solheim has posted a picture up on Instagram of Swedish film Alexander Skarsgård sitting on the toilet in -30 during this month's expedition to the South Pole.
> *
> "People have gone totally crazy! I've lost count of how many online newspapers and blogs that have used the image," Solheim told VG newspaper. "Perez Hilton wrote that he was laughing his butt off when he saw the picture, so you can say that it has gotten more attention than I had ever imagined."
> 
> Solheim led a team of wounded American soldiers on the expedition, with Skarsgard, known in the US for his role as a vampire in the Trueblood series, coming along as the team's celebrity.
> 
> *"He was amazingly good at the skiing, and a great resource for me as a guide," Solheim said of Skarsgard. "He both supported and helped me with the soldiers, and inspired everyone." *
> 
> The team, which went up against a British team featuring Prince Harry, was raising money for Walking with the Wounded, a charity which helps wounded soldiers recover.
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.thelocal.no/20140109/norway-explorer-snaps-trueblood-star-naked-at-pole




I definitely want more details about that, not just his nakedness.

And Coachella 2014 lineup has been announced:

http://www.coachella.com/lineup/

Motorhead and Coachella don't really seem like they'd go together. Though I see The Knife will be there, I'm presuming Alex will see them.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Moo, Free, Vamp, Red & Buckeye.

Smaller but nice shot from the *South Pole Trek*:









(Source: * icetrek* flickr via *mygrarrythings* tumblr, Photo credit: * Eric Philips*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!! &#128522;


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe this will cast some light about the 'toilet' pics. More detailed interview with Inge.

http://worldofskarsgard.net/archives/6078


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> We will make that happen ....You will be in for an experience that you will forget (due to booze) and then it will all come flooding back at a later date, a wonderful gift of shame and debauchery when you least expect it ....Just don't tell Mr Moo, if he knows I am planning to get all w@nkered-up-horny-like he locks the bedroom door....He just can't handle the amount of sexy* I throw his way
> 
> * Disclaimer: 'Amount of sexy' = Drunken whore mouth



Well, won't be shameful for me since I don't know anyone in Britain and I'll be gone the next day. So bring it on! And Mr Moo can come with us of course.


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the news and photos  I'm surprised the internet didn't break last night  And someone needs to photoshop me lying across Keanu and Alex  
[Hah, and I'm such a sad person I wasn't sure if lying or laying was correct, and this really made me laugh _"When you go to Bermuda for your vacation, you spend your time lying (not laying) on the beach (unless, of course, you are engaged in sexual activity and are, in the vernacular, laying someone on the beach)."_ I won't ever be unsure again, although laying Keanu and Alex on that bench works for me 
I really liked this too 








> ****le:
> Sup homes? Staying frosty?











> askarsswedishmeatballs:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard threw the clothes at the South Pole
> After a month in Antarctica the mood was at the top between Inge Solheim (41) and Hollywood heartthrob Alexander Skarsgard (37).
> It was in late December that Solheim immortalized the moment when Skarsgard decided to undress and sit on a toilet - in 30 degrees below zero, in the Antarctic.
> 
> "As we packed up our camp we discovered that the walls around the toilet were removed, so we decided to have fun and snapped a few pictures of each other," Mr Solheim told VG.
> 
> Solheim tells VG that he has known Skarsgard for a few years. "He was one of the few I asked who could actually go on such short notice. In addition, he was physically strong enough to cope with the challenges. It was quite by chance that he had the opportunity, he was in between two film shoots. The spacious toilet picture was posted on photo service Instagram Wednesday and it was quickly picked up by the American media. People have gone totally crazy! Ive lost count of how many online newspapers and blogs have used the image, Its crazy that people are so interested. Perez Hilton wrote that he was laughing his butt off when he saw the picture - so you can say that it has gotten more attention than I had ever imagined.
> 
> The Norwegian has only good words to say about the actor. "He was amazingly good at skiing, and a great resource for me as a guide. He both supported and helped me with the soldiers, and inspired everyone. Now I think he has tasted blood and will go on several such trips."
> 
> http://www.vg.no/rampelys/artikkel.php?artid=10142267
> 
> I really just needed an excuse to post Sad Keanu/Naked Alex.


----------



## Idun

The interview with Inge is quite interesting. Who knew they'd know each other for a long time


----------



## a_sussan

And Inge is now in L.A so I presume they will meet and maybe be seen. Well I can only hope fore some pics.


----------



## RedTopsy

*Thanks Ladies* for the photos, article and info.  
Interesting. 
I´m so hoping for new pics of Alex and gossip from 
partys this weekend. 


An old pic of Alex, but a goodie: 








Alexander Skarsgård - Poland 2010


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Nice fan story and set pic:





"Believe it or not, I once kissed his cheek.

I will remember the feel of his 5:00 0clock stubble on my lips forever! True Blood was filming near where I live. My daughter and I went down to see it. Knowing the area, we entered the area from the lesser used street. We ran into him immediately, on his way to the catering trucks. He was very courteous to us and let my daughter snap a photo. It was right after that, that I grabbed his arm and pulled him down and kissed him on the cheek. Stunned all of us!

*Ellen Hyman*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=593219507398682&set=p.593219507398682&type=3&theater

A few oldies from Coachella that I'm told were unearthed last Saturday:





So this happened. #coachella #xx #wtf





It's almost that time of year again, #fbf to #pabstcoachella2013 w/ #askars and #faresfares #blurrydaysfuzzynights #nofilter #doublepappys

(Source:  *aestary* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Idun

^ He carries around random fans?? My God whyyyyyyyyyyy am I so far away from LA??? *pouts*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Moo, Free, Vamp, Red & Buckeye.
> 
> Smaller but nice shot from the *South Pole Trek*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:*  icetrek flickr *via *mygrarrythings* tumblr, Photo credit: * Eric Philips*)



Some really nice photos in that set. Thank goodness for Alex's big a** Hammarby flag, it makes it easier to find him in background shots.

And looking at this photo collage I notice that Alex really did take care to protect his face. Some of his fellow Trekkers were not so lucky in that department.

I like this caption from one of the pics:  I'm ready to greet Team USA with a snotsicle.



a_sussan said:


> And Inge is now in L.A so I presume they will meet and maybe be seen. Well I can only hope fore some pics.



I'd like some pics. I'd also like an interview with them, more details  of how they know each other, where does Alex want to go next (Everest?),  etc. We never got that Twitter interview with Noom Coach.




Idun said:


> ^ He carries around random fans?? My God whyyyyyyyyyyy am I so far away from LA??? *pouts*



I'm wondering if that's a random fan or Linda Santiago, one of the Swedish posse, she was part of the group that MicMac was with last New Year's Eve. Hard to tell, quality of the pic isn't good.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm wondering if that's a random fan or Linda Santiago, one of the Swedish posse, she was part of the group that MicMac was with last New Year's Eve. Hard to tell, quality of the pic isn't good.



Ah, that would make more sense!


----------



## Blue Irina

LOL! Alex is terrible! Love that pic.


----------



## AB Negative

I was just on IMDB for the hidden and ran across this posting about Warner Bros (a fool) and his money are soon parted.  It might explain why the Hidden is MIA.  I remember reading that there was a lot of buzz about the script yet...



This script has no scope and near-zero plot.  Hiring two inexperienced babies to direct a script with serious cinYou've given several examples of films that were made for $5million or less.  This one cost $10 million and the studio stupidly hired the two screenwriters to direct it, despite the fact that they had never held any job in the industry prior to this, nor any job in any industry.  If either of the "Duffer Brothers" had applied for a job as janitor, script coordinator, McDonalds crew chief, or bag boy at the Piggly Wiggly, they would have been turned down due to never having held a job. 

Yet, bewilderingly the studio hired them to helm a feature film.  They knew to surround them with seasoned pros, but that's not enough to guarantee a good outcome.  The 14 month "post production" on this shows that WB is realizing they made a mistake. 
ematic flaws is idiotic and the studio should be smarter than that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> I was just on IMDB for the hidden and ran across this posting about Warner Bros (a fool) and his money are soon parted.  It might explain why the Hidden is MIA.  I remember reading that there was a lot of buzz about the script yet...
> 
> 
> 
> This script has no scope and near-zero plot.  Hiring two inexperienced babies to direct a script with serious cinYou've given several examples of films that were made for $5million or less.  This one cost $10 million and the studio stupidly hired the two screenwriters to direct it, despite the fact that they had never held any job in the industry prior to this, nor any job in any industry.  If either of the "Duffer Brothers" had applied for a job as janitor, script coordinator, McDonalds crew chief, or bag boy at the Piggly Wiggly, they would have been turned down due to never having held a job.
> 
> Yet, bewilderingly the studio hired them to helm a feature film.  They knew to surround them with seasoned pros, but that's not enough to guarantee a good outcome.  The 14 month "post production" on this shows that WB is realizing they made a mistake.
> ematic flaws is idiotic and the studio should be smarter than that.



I don't necessarily trust comments on IMBD, but it's odd that we've heard nothing since the one test screening last May.


*Kristen Wiig, Alexander Skarsgard Join 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl'*

2:38 PM PST 1/10/2014 by Rebecca Ford


British actress *Bel Powley*, *Kristen Wiig* and *Alexander Skrsgard* have joined coming-of-age film _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kristen-wiig-alexander-skarsgard-join-669923


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I read that a while ago re: Hidden and there was some discussion here about the IMDB comments. I do think this project might get buried. We'll see. All that kale dieting for nada........


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read that a while ago re: Hidden and there was some discussion here about the IMDB comments. *I do think this project might get buried.* We'll see. All that kale dieting for nada........



That's my fear as well. And yet Kellan Lutz's Legend of Hercules can get wide release. It's currently at 3% critics and 56% fan on Rotten Tomatoes. Hollywood is weird.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's my fear as well. And yet Kellan Lutz's Legend of Hercules can get wide release. It's currently at 3% critics and 56% fan on Rotten Tomatoes. *Hollywood is weird.*


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Kristen Wiig, Alexander Skarsgard Join 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl'*
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kristen-wiig-alexander-skarsgard-join-669923



This is so exciting news!  






I like when he has new filmprojects on the way and not only involved in True Blood,
wich has become so poorly written. 



From what I have read this seems to be an interesting film and his role controversial.
(He has an affair with the daughter of his girlfriend).
I guess there will be a lot of talk about it but Alex will be good in this I think.
He likes doing this kind of characters, controversial and ambiguous,
he also had a controversial role in Straw Dogs and there you can see how good actor
he is.


Here is another article about the film:



> *Kristen Wiig, Alexander Skarsgard Teaming on "Diary of a Teenage Girl"*
> 
> Bel Powley co-starring in coming-of-age story
> 
> Kristen Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard will co-star in The Diary of a Teenage Girl, Caviar and Cold Iron Pictures said Friday.
> Based on a graphic novel of the same name by Phoebe Gloeckner, the film centers on a teen artist growing up in the 70s who falls into an affair with her mothers boyfriend. Hazarding a guess here  that turns out to be an example of poor decision making.
> The coming-of-age story marks the directorial debut of Marielle Heller, who wrote the screenplay. Bel Powley, who is best known for her performances on Broadway and the West End, will co-star.
> Also read: 2014 Movie Preview: 60 Upcoming Winter & Spring Films  From Paranormal Sequel to Transcendence (Photos)
> Wiig is the biggest name in the cast thanks to her work on Saturday Night Live and success with Bridesmaids. She most recently appeared in The Secret Life of Walter Mitty opposite Ben Stiller. When not taking provocative photos in the Antarctica, Skarsgard is best known for his role as a bloodsucker on True Blood.
> The film will shoot in San Francisco, with Caviar and Cold Iron financing and producing the picture.
> Powley is represented by Brantley Brown Schachter Entertainment. Wiig is represented at UTA.  Skarsgard is represented by CAA and Principal Entertainment LA.




http://www.thewrap.com/kristen-wiig-alexander-skarsgard-teaming-diary-teenage-girl/


----------



## RedTopsy

LOL, I don´t know how many articles, comments, blogs, tweets, tumblrposts and so on
 I´ve seen about the nude pic of Alex sitting on the toilet in Antartica.  
I think Alex (and Inge) should get paid for all the free promotion True Blood and HBO 
had because of this now famous pic. ("joke") 
I am glad Alex has a big sense of humour about the nudity issue in his work and 
that he uses it the best way he can.


----------



## a_sussan

Just wondering, the fan pic said it was posted Dec 22th 2013. . is it an "old" pic reposted or have I missread??


----------



## AB Negative

Filming in San Francisco, huh?  Maybe I'll finally get to see Alex up close.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Just wondering, the fan pic said it was posted Dec 22th 2013. . is it an "old" pic reposted or have I missread??



The TB set fan pic? That's an older one, there have been photos from this week's filming but no sightings of Alex.

He needs to have at least one photo taken this weekend for GG related activities. And since Inge is in town he needs to bring Inge as his 'date'. Because.

ETA: Buzzfeed is still playing with the naked Alex photoshop meme:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekr...-skarsgard-sitting-on-things-is-the-meme-youv


----------



## a_sussan

We need a pic that is from this year. We need some kick *** photos when Alex attend some events


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> This is so exciting news!
> 
> media.tumblr.com/c17c480b7eb2d5e1c8b2f9aca5ddebf2/tumblr_inline_mume5i77NS1qcnj6s.gif
> 
> *I like when he has new film projects on the way* and not only involved in True Blood,
> wich has become so poorly written.
> 
> From what I have read this seems to be an *interesting film and his role controversial*.
> (He has an affair with the daughter of his girlfriend).
> I guess there will be a lot of talk about it but *Alex will be good* in this I think.
> *He likes doing this kind of characters, controversial and ambiguous,*
> he also had a controversial role in Straw Dogs and there you can see how good actor
> he is.
> 
> Here is another article about the film:
> 
> thewrap.com/kristen-wiig-alexander-skarsgard-teaming-diary-teenage-girl/





RedTopsy said:


> LOL, I don´t know how many articles, comments, blogs, tweets, tumblrposts and so on
> I´ve seen about *the nude pic of Alex sitting on the toilet in Antartica*.
> I think Alex (and Inge) should get paid for all the free promotion True Blood and HBO
> had because of this now famous pic. ("joke")
> I am glad Alex has a big sense of humour about the nudity issue in his work and
> that he uses it the best way he can.



Yes, I am also very excited about this film  and am also sure that Alex will be excellent in this difficult complex role. Alex does like his challenges and I can't wait to see it 

And yes, the media, fan forums, and tumblr are awash with the Askars toilet photo/mash ups   and TB has had a lot of free publicity,  it's just a shame that the WwtW charity seems to have been forgotten by quite a few  It is though a very funny photo 




AB Negative said:


> Filming in San Francisco, huh?  Maybe I'll finally get to see Alex up close.



Wish you luck 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> The TB set fan pic? That's an older one, there have been photos from this week's filming but no sightings of Alex.
> 
> He needs to have *at least one photo taken this weekend for GG related activities*. And since Inge is in town he needs to bring Inge as his 'date'. Because.
> 
> ETA: Buzzfeed is still playing with the naked Alex photoshop meme:
> 
> buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/naked-alexander-skarsgard-sitting-on-things-is-the-meme-youv





a_sussan said:


> *We need a pic that is from this year. We need some kick *** photos when Alex attend some events*



Oh please


----------



## cate1949

go away for a few days and all sorts of things happen - toilet pics (loved it) birthdays (Happy Belated Bags!) and a new film project!

Thanks for posting allt he great pics from the trek - I am sooo healous of the US girls on the team.


----------



## Zola24

cate1949 said:


> *go away for a few days and all sorts of things happen *- toilet pics (loved it) birthdays (Happy Belated Bags!) and a new film project!
> 
> Thanks for posting allt he great pics from the trek - I am sooo healous of the US girls on the team.



 


Before, hopefully, some GG photos emerge  on Sunday/Monday, I loved this p/shop







> skarsloverdownunder:
> 
> OK in the theme of my last post and the fact that it&#8217;s summer here so there fore more appropriate that he goes to the beach. I think he needs a little sun lotion. Dibbs first on  that.




And a couple of nice gifs from WMK interview 








sikanapanele


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> And yes, the media, fan forums, and tumblr are awash with the Askars toilet photo/mash ups   and* TB has had a lot of free publicity,  it's just a shame that the WwtW charity seems to have been forgotten by quite a few*  It is though a very funny photo



Yes, that is a shame.  
Apparently when Inge send the photo to newsagencys he 
mentioned that if they use the photo they should also mention WWTW-charity. 


On the topic of Alex new filmproject:

I wonder what impact this will have on his participation in True Blood this season?
Surely it affects his filming in the first episodes. He may be in just for a very short sequence?

And I really want to read the book "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" by Phoebe Gloeckner
but it seems to be impossible to get a hold of it here in Sweden. I tried to order it from 
the internet but it is everywhere,  "temporary out of order".  Maybe it was a very small edition. 
I just have to wait then.  



The stars of The Diary of a Teenage Girl
Alexander Skarsgârd, Kristin Wiig and Bel Polwey







beaufortplace.tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Yes, that is a shame.
> Apparently when Inge send the photo to newsagencys he
> mentioned that if they use the photo they should also mention *WWTW-charity.*
> 
> 
> On the topic of Alex new filmproject:
> 
> I wonder what impact this will have on his participation in True Blood this season?
> Surely it affects his filming in the first episodes. He may be in just for a very short sequence?
> 
> And I really want to read the book "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" by Phoebe Gloeckner
> but it seems to be impossible to get a hold of it here in Sweden. *I tried to order it from the internet but it is everywhere,  "temporary out of order"*.  Maybe it was a very small edition.
> I just have to wait then.
> 
> 
> beaufortplace.tumblr



Most of the 'news' articles that I saw mentioned WWtW. The gossips sites didn't mention it, but not as prominently.

And maybe March for the British documentary:

"The programme will be broadcast by ITV in March. &#8220;It will include some quite    emotive stuff from Harry,&#8221; I am told.  "

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...es.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

I don't know how long it'll take for him to film his role DOATG, but I wouldn't be surprised if Eric isn't in much of the episodes until DOATG is done filming. But SF isn't that long of a plane ride away from LA, so it's not as if he couldn't do them both.

As for the book, I'm finding it used on Amazon and Amazon.uk:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Diary-Tee...33985&sr=8-3&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diary-Teena...34564&sr=8-3&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Most of the 'news' articles that I saw mentioned WWtW. The gossips sites didn't mention it, but not as prominently.
> 
> And maybe March for the British documentary:
> 
> "The programme will be broadcast by ITV in March. It will include some quite    emotive stuff from Harry, I am told.  "
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...es.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> I don't know how long it'll take for him to film his role DOATG, but I wouldn't be surprised if Eric isn't in much of the episodes until DOATG is done filming. But SF isn't that long of a plane ride away from LA, so it's not as if he couldn't do them both.
> 
> *As for the book, I'm finding it used on Amazon and Amazon.uk*:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Diary-Tee...33985&sr=8-3&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diary-Teena...34564&sr=8-3&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl




Ok, thanks for the info. I´ve only searched at the swedish internet bookstores.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for all the articles/pics/news - he's a busy boy!  From the Variety/THR articles, is the movie already filming?  So no party Skars this weekend?

am trying to muster the interest in watching the Golden Globes even with Tina and Amy - award shows don't do it so much for me anymore unless there's a lot of drinking (!).  (that probably says more about me than the show...)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hopefully we do get some GG after-party action from Alex.

Speaking of the South Pole 'loo shot (which we weren't, but whatever) has anyone ventured into the halls of Double J and his post on it? I just went and looked after going without the venom for..months and yep not much has changed in 2014. Oy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the articles/pics/news - he's a busy boy!  From the Variety/THR articles, *is the movie already filming?  So no party Skars this weekend?*
> 
> am trying to muster the interest in watching the Golden Globes even with Tina and Amy - award shows don't do it so much for me anymore unless there's a lot of drinking (!).  (that probably says more about me than the show...)



I think he wouldn't attend anything only if he had to be on set bright and early in the morning.

I haven't watchd the GG's since 2010.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hopefully we do get some GG after-party action from Alex.
> 
> Speaking of the South Pole 'loo shot (which we weren't, but whatever) has anyone ventured into the halls of Double J and his post on it? I just went and looked after going without the venom for..months and yep not much has changed in 2014. Oy.



I'm not even going to go wander over there, with the SP pic and the announcement that he's playing someone who's having an affair with his girlfriend's daughter, nope nope nope.  ETA: I did look at the Dlisted comments, and it was probably the same people complaining on there as on JJ.

And what's this with baby bats falling from trees because of the heat? Would you like some of our weather?

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2...rees_as_record_heat_wave_grips_australia.html

ETA: going back a week concerning haircuts, my haircut has often resembled what Pam Anderson's looks like, though it's grown out a but more at the top now.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks RT and Zola for the pics and gifs to keep us happy while we are waiting for actual pictures. I'm excited about the new movie. EW mentioned The Giver in their 2014 preview issue. Looking forward to that, also.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Most of the 'news' articles that I saw mentioned WWtW. The gossips sites didn't mention it, but not as prominently.



I saw it on the Weather Channel website. That's when I knew it was more than just the gossip sites. They mentioned WWTW.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the articles/pics/news - he's a busy boy!  From the Variety/THR articles, is the movie already filming?  So no party Skars this weekend?
> 
> *am trying to muster the interest in watching the Golden Globes even with Tina and Amy* - award shows don't do it so much for me anymore unless there's a lot of drinking (!).  (that probably says more about me than the show...)



I'm DVRing the GG. This way I can watch the Tina & Amy parts and fast forward through the stuff I'm not into. I'm more interested in the 60 Minutes interview with the guy who owned the company that supplied ARod with the "supplements". 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Hopefully we do get some GG after-party action from Alex.*
> 
> Speaking of the South Pole 'loo shot (which we weren't, but whatever) has anyone ventured into the halls of Double J and his post on it?* I just went and looked after going without the venom for..months and yep not much has changed in 2014.* Oy.



I'm surprised at how ninja he's been this weekend with the parties. The Art of Elysium party this year was really lame. Most of the big names were at Sean Penn's Charity party. For all of you CT lovers - you have my sympathy. I don't know what she's thinking.

I thought that the Alex posts on JJ only brought out the worst in everyone, but I clicked on someone I have no interest in (don't remember who it was) and they were just as bad. I guess JJ just attracts the worst.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks RT and Zola for the pics and gifs to keep us happy while we are waiting for actual pictures. I'm excited about the new movie. EW mentioned The Giver in their 2014 preview issue. Looking forward to that, also.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it on the Weather Channel website. That's when I knew it was more than just the gossip sites. They mentioned WWTW.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm DVRing the GG. This way I can watch the Tina & Amy parts and fast forward through the stuff I'm not into. I'm more interested in the 60 Minutes interview with the guy who owned the company that supplied ARod with the "supplements".
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm surprised at how ninja he's been this weekend with the parties. The Art of Elysium party this year was really lame.* Most of the big names were at Sean Penn's Charity party. For all of you CT lovers - you have my sympathy. I don't know what she's thinking.
> 
> I thought that the Alex posts on JJ only brought out the worst in everyone, but I clicked on someone I have no interest in (don't remember who it was) and they were just as bad. I guess JJ just attracts the worst.



I think he's been pretty ninja with the HW industry parties the last year or so. 
And I think picture-wise we got spoiled last spring, with all the promotion he was doing. Now, no promotion until TB later in the year and then The Giver in August.
Hopefully we'll get some pics of him in SF for DOATG.

TAOE party, I think it got mentioned in something I read last night/this morning that there are so many GG parties now that there are only so many high profile celebs to go around and that some of the parties, like TAOE, are suffering. I did like ERW's outfit though.


----------



## Kitkath70

He's been out of town. Airport picture from today.

LOS ANGELES, CA - JANUARY 12: Alexander Skarsgard is seen at Los Angeles International Airport on January 12, 2014 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by GVK/Bauer-Griffin/GC Images)


----------



## Kitkath70

Another from same source.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Red, Buckeye & Kit.

He's looking pretty grizzly in these pics from today (January 12, 2014).
Perhaps that is what the lady at The Clippers game meant by his disguise?




















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Aaaanndd....he's wearing a Bajen cap...because of course


----------



## a_sussan

I rather see him in a Bajen cap then that "other" cap. Wonder where he has been? Probably some where without any possibility to shave obviously..


----------



## Johanna81

I really like that hat. I also like him scruffy. That is good cheek rubbing scruff right there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola, Red, Buckeye & Kit.
> 
> *He's looking pretty grizzly in these pics from today (January 12, 2014).
> Perhaps that is what the lady at The Clippers game meant by his disguise?*
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



I'm thinking that would be it. He's developed a nice little scruff since the end of the Trek.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Aaaanndd....he's wearing a Bajen cap...because of course



Of course! Better than the P hat!  



a_sussan said:


> I rather see him in a Bajen cap then that "other" cap. *Wonder where he has been? Probably some where without any possibility to shave obviously.. *



I think less the possibility of shaving than the need to. Wouldn't be surprised if he'd been in SF getting costume fittings. Especially since it looks like only bag he has is the duffel bag.

I'm saddened by the lack of party pics, where we can actually see his hair, but this is better than nothing.

And I like what all the skiiing has done to his thighs, he looks really really good in those jeans.


----------



## a_sussan

We had needz.. we wantz party pics.. *lol*..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> *We had needz.*. we wantz party pics.. *lol*..



Yes, we had needs, and we still has them! 

Looking at the time on his watch in the pics, he had plenty of time to get back home and then wander off to some parties. Which doesn't mean that he didn't, he may not have gone to any official parties. And therefore wasn't bothered by photographers or reporters.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Strange, I don't think I saw any of the True Blood folks that are currently on the show in any of the after party pics.  If Skars went to other parties, there's usually reports of who was at the private gigs over the next few days, but who knows where everyone was hiding...


----------



## a_sussan

It's been awefully quite from TB actors on Twitter and Instagram too, wonder what's going on. So I agree with Squirrel, where are they?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Strange, I don't think I saw any of the True Blood folks that are currently on the show in any of the after party pics.  If Skars went to other parties, there's usually reports of who was at the private gigs over the next few days, but who knows where everyone was hiding...



Looking at the Zimbio site, MicMac, Carrie Preston, Adina Porter and Sam Trammell were at the HBO after party. And that seems to be it from TB. It appears that not even Joe M was there, and he made other GG weekend appearances.
Maybe Alex went over to Stephen and Anna's and they watched the red carpet and made fun of the outfits?
So now we wait and hope that we get some shots of him in SF, especially on set in lovely 70's garb?


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress and Kitkath for the photos. 
Alex looks so yummy in scruff.  



BuckeyeChicago said:


> *So now we wait and hope that we get some shots of him in SF, especially on set in lovely 70's garb?*



Oh, I can hardly wait to see them. 
It will be fun and awful at the same time. The style of the 70`s....


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More/HQ Untagged from January 12, 2014:








(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

[



(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

Kitkath70 said:


> Another from same source.



Tku 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola, Red, Buckeye & Kit.
> 
> He's looking pretty grizzly in these pics from today (January 12, 2014).
> *Perhaps that is what the lady at The Clippers game meant by his disguise?*





Santress said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: characteristicallyexuberant tumblr)



Tku for all the great photos  and yes, I think you are right about the disguise remark


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress and Kit Katherine for pics and info.


----------



## MooCowmoo

KitKath and Santress thank you so much for the airport pics......I am really, really digging the scruff.......yum


----------



## brownsugarplum

Thank you Santress and Kit Kat for the pictures. I love the beard on him.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

New pic from Inge's instagram:





Happy Scandis at the South Pole. @supportthewalk #southpole2013 #alexanderskarsgard #withclothes

(Source:  *ingesolheim* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Santress

These are pretty similar to what we've seen before but some nice team shots thanking the sponsors that were uploaded to *Walking With the Wounded's* Facebook today:





_Thank you to Magma Aviation, Official International Freight Supplier 
_




_Thank you to Helly Hansen_





_Thank you to Soldiers to Summits, US Charity Team Sponsor_





_Thank you to Catlin Group, Official Insurance Partner _





_Thank you to Virgin Money, Title Sponsor_

(Source:  *WalkingWiththeWounded* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...176.1073741881.120192621344900&type=1&theater


----------



## Santress

_Thank you to Horlicks, Official Hot Drink Supplier_





_Thank you to Mountain Fuel, Official Energy Drink Supplier_





_Thank you to Noom, US Team Sponsor_





_Thank you to Hero Miles - Fisher House Foundation, Team US Flight Sponsor_





_Thank you to The Royal Foundation, Official Sponsor _

(Source:  *WalkingWiththeWounded* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...176.1073741881.120192621344900&type=1&theater


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!


----------



## a_sussan

And sorry for asking, but is it just me that wonder if he had spilled something on his shirt. I mean the *cough* big spot  down at his t-shirt.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> And sorry for asking, but is it just me that wonder if he had spilled something on his shirt. I mean the *cough* big spot  down at his t-shirt.


 
The airport pics? On his right side (our left)? Looking at the HQ's, I think it's just the way the folds photographed.


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, I think it's a smudge, but my option.


----------



## RedTopsy

The DVD for WHAT MAISIE KNEW is now out on DVD in the UK. (January 6, 2014)
I recommend to watch it. It´s a really good film and the actors did a great job.
Little Onata who plays Maisie is so cute and so natural in her acting.










And of course you can also watch it because Alex is very yummy in it.   
(besides, that he is good in the acting).


























alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, WMK is such a great movie, Alex really adorable in it and Onata is so cute.

A bit OT, but the dates for WoW was released today, time to book up 7-9 August


----------



## AB Negative

TDOAT  was seen filming on Sansome in San Francisco.


s3.amazonaws.com/prod.thebolditalic.com/paperclip/article_images/31569/images/three_column/2496587589_28fbf0205f_o.jpg?1389822296
_Photo by Rubenstein_
All my wildest girl crush dreams are coming true! Kristen Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard will be starring in the film adaptation of the graphic novel, _The Diary of a Teenage Girl _by Phoebe Gloeckner. The story follows a young artist living in Laurel Heights (and having an affair with her mom's boyfriend) in the 1970s. Tim Burton's upcoming movie, _Big Eyes_ is also set in past San Francisco ('50s and '60s) and was filmed late last year in North Beach. I should probably say that _The Diary of a Teenage Girl _also includes a British starlet I've never heard of, Bel Powley, and according to _Variety_, the movie is being shot right freaking now. Let the low quality phone pictures of celebs begin!


*Credits*

        Published on         January 15,        2014       
d15ya7jlc6yy8b.cloudfront.net/paperclip/users/9281/profile_photos/summary/R1-02205-005A.jpg?1374097912 *Wendy Steiner*

Author 





X
*Whats next?*

d15ya7jlc6yy8b.cloudfront.net/assets/flyout_arrow-6af8b77b8e7117069534f2218c1d9804.png
    Show More  d15ya7jlc6yy8b.cloudfront.net/paperclip/articles/4265/summary_images/three_column/babysum.jpg?1389818397  
*Even More Reasons Not to Have Kids
by Sarah Han
*





*Share This*



http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create...lexander+Skarsgard+Are+Shooting+a+Movie+in+SF 

                  Email               



*Hiram Rodriguez *

Jan 15, 2014, 2:56pm     

     ...ok...and...



*Run Your Mouth*



Post Comment
one sec       





*Share this*











*Popular Articles*

http://www.thebolditalic.com/articles/4040-photo-donts-for-when-you-say-i-do


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> *TDOAT  was seen filming on Sansome in San Francisco.
> *
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/prod.thebolditalic.com/paperclip/article_images/31569/images/three_column/2496587589_28fbf0205f_o.jpg?1389822296
> _Photo by Rubenstein_
> All my wildest girl crush dreams are coming true! *Kristen Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard will be starring in the film adaptation of the graphic novel*, _The Diary of a Teenage Girl _by Phoebe Gloeckner. The story follows a young artist living in Laurel Heights (and having an affair with her mom's boyfriend) in the 1970s. Tim Burton's upcoming movie, _Big Eyes_ is also set in past San Francisco ('50s and '60s) and was filmed late last year in North Beach. I should probably say that _The Diary of a Teenage Girl _also includes a British starlet I've never heard of, Bel Powley, and according to _Variety_, the movie is being shot right freaking now.* Let the low quality phone pictures of celebs begin!
> *



Here's hoping for some pics of him in SF. This ninja routine is getting old.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Here's hoping for some pics of him in SF. This ninja routine is getting old.



And really boring.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Here's hoping for some pics of him in SF. This ninja routine is getting old.





a_sussan said:


> And really boring.




Yes it´s soo boring when there is no new pics of him. :cry:
But maybe it is the calm before the storm....


A YouTube video I haven´t seen before where
Alex talks about The East, True Blood and Hidden
COLLIDER Interview 06/02/2013 
( a small consolation)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Thopsy!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> *Yes it´s soo boring when there is no new pics of him. :cry:
> But maybe it is the calm before the storm....
> *
> 
> *A YouTube video* I haven´t seen before where
> Alex talks about The East, True Blood and Hidden
> COLLIDER Interview 06/02/2013
> ( a small consolation)




I know he can go ninja, but really this is getting ridiculous!  Where is he? Staying at home with his secret wife BritEllen and their infant quadruplets? 
Perhaps he's still transitioning from his nearly four weeks in Antarctica back to the chaos that is LA?
He doesn't have anything he has to promote, either. I'm presuming NBC will use him in some capacity to promote their Trek documentary, but that's several months away.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know he can go ninja, but really this is getting ridiculous!  Where is he? *Staying at home with his secret wife BritEllen and their infant quadruplets? *
> Perhaps he's still transitioning from his nearly four weeks in Antarctica back to the chaos that is LA?
> He doesn't have anything he has to promote, either. I'm presuming NBC will use him in some capacity to promote their Trek documentary, but that's several months away.
> 
> Thanks for the video.



bwahahahaaaa....:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Santress

Another group pic from the *South Pole 2013* trek:





(Source:  *Mygrarrythings* tumblr, Photo credit:  *Ed Parker*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank Santress!

And Buckeye, :lolots:  bhawwwaaww. .


----------



## RedTopsy

Brr, it´s cold outside here up in the north of Sweden, 30 gr Celsius. 
I don´t want to be outdoors more than necessary.
I´m longing for the summer. 







"&#8230;..I&#8217;m cold. Can I get in that jacket with you? Or a bed."


canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr


Thanks Santress for the pic!

Buckeye,


----------



## a_sussan

I wonder if they are posing with the Icelandic flag cause the Icelandic Air flew them to South Pole. 

Sure wonder where he is, maybe he is trying out for a new film role as the "Invisible Man"


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Margot Robbie - the Australian actress in The Wolf of Wall Street is reportedly in talks to play Jane opposite Alex in Tarzan.

http://www.thewrap.com/margot-robbie-to-star-in-tarzan.

Great news. Good actress...and an Aussie


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Margot Robbie - the Australian actress in The Wolf of Wall Street is reportedly in talks to play Jane opposite Alex in Tarzan.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/margot-robbie-to-star-in-tarzan.
> 
> Great news. Good actress...and an Aussie




Oh, such good news!  
I think she is a good actress and very pretty 
Holding my thumbs until the official confirmation.

If the articles about the casting for Tarzan are correct then
there will be a really good cast of actors in the film.


----------



## a_sussan

That is good news. She looks very pretty, don't think I have seen anything with her though. But she will be a good choice as a "Jane"


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Margot Robbie - the Australian actress in The Wolf of Wall Street is reportedly in talks to play Jane opposite Alex in Tarzan.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/margot-robbie-to-star-in-tarzan.
> 
> Great news. Good actress...and an Aussie



I've never seen anything she's done, but she's getting good buzz.

I'm going to take the fact that even though there's been no official announcement either way, the fact that this casting speculation is out there means it's probably a go. (crosses fingers).



a_sussan said:


> *I wonder if they are posing with the Icelandic flag cause the Icelandic Air flew them to South Pole. *
> 
> Sure wonder where he is, maybe he is trying out for a new film role as the *"Invisible Man"*



Icelandic Air didn't fly them to Antarctica or the Pole, they're probably flying the flag because their Trek vehicle drivers are from Iceland.

I think he's found Harry Potter's Cloak of Invisibility.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I've never seen anything she's done, but she's getting good buzz.
> 
> I'm going to take the fact that even though there's been no official announcement either way, the fact that this casting speculation is out there means it's probably a go. (crosses fingers).
> 
> 
> 
> Icelandic Air didn't fly them to Antarctica or the Pole, they're probably flying the flag because their Trek vehicle drivers are from Iceland.
> 
> I think he's found Harry Potter's Cloak of Invisibility.



I think the casting of Jane means it's going to happen. Margot paid her acting dues here in Oz by doing the hard slog on soapie _Neighbours _. She's also been a Youth Ambassador here. I think she's beautiful - she has a wonderful face.


----------



## VampFan

This is great news. I didn't realize she was an Aussie until I looked up her IMDB page after seeing her in Wolf of Wall Street. She did a good job in that movie.  The only thing that would be better than this news is a picture, any picture - twitpic, instagram, pap shot, anything to prove that  :ninja: Skars is still alive.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Didn't we determine from OLV that his movie was filming? I would guess he may be out of LA.  Good news re Tarzan, would be nice to see that move forward...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Didn't we determine from OLV that his movie was filming? I would guess he may be out of LA.  Good news re Tarzan, would be nice to see that move forward...



According to the producer's Twitter, actual filming starts tomorrow:

15 hours until crew call for day 1 of "Diary of a Teenage Girl" shoot in San Fantasticaisco! @*jormataccone* whoop!

https://twitter.com/ambushent/status/425040524303548416


This is the Twitter of another producer (and the hubby of the director):

https://twitter.com/jormataccone

Don't know when he's actually filming, but he's got to be somewhere in California, darn it !

ETA: noodling around, found some casting calls for extras, with filming dates, though I don't know how many scenes would have Alex in them. DOATG's calls for extras are mixed in with other calls, some of them rather amusing:

"Female         /         All Ethnicities         /         60         -         80         /

         We are looking for a cute little old lady. It's a plus if you can provide your own cane.  *PLEASE NOTE IF YOU HAVE A CANE"


http://home.sfcasting.com/casting-calls/extras

Further noodling around IMBD shows that Jorma Taccone wrote for Saturday Night Live, and is in a band with his brother, and his brother had a song on the Disconnect soundtrack.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks BC - but how cheap is this production if they can't spring for a freaking cane?


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks BC -* but how cheap is this production if they can't spring for a freaking cane?*




I have a feeling the wig will be bad...


Thanks everyone for info and pics


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> *I have a feeling the wig will be ba*d...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for info and pics





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks BC - *but how cheap is this production if they can't spring for a freaking cane*?



Oh, I get a bad feeling for this now, will it be another bad wig moment, *sigh*.. :wondering


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The cute little old lady extra call isn't for DOATG:



> "DOATG's calls for extras *are mixed in with other calls, some of them rather amusing:*
> 
> 
> "Cute Little Old Lady" Accellion - Medical Commercial 200/Day Non-Union 01/17/2014 *Female         /         All Ethnicities         /         60         -         80         /*
> 
> We are looking for a cute little old lady. It's a plus if you can provide your own cane.  *PLEASE NOTE IF YOU HAVE A CANE


----------



## a_sussan

From FB, Alexander Skarsgards Net (2014-01-20)

We're told Alexander WILL NOT be attending the Sundance Film Festival at all....sorry folks. 
Still no word on Hidden's release date. 
Annnnd finally...
NO....
Alex is still not back to filming True Blood YET! He said YET!!
Before anyone blows a gasket...I'll remind you that I've been told it takes 15 days (on average) to shoot a True Blood episode. They started shooting just over 2 weeks ago, so there's plenty of time left for some possible "knock-your-socks-off" Sheriff scenes to be made. Also, Eric's initial scenes would most likely be with Pam (Kristin Bauer) alone. That being, scenes could be shot off schedule. We won't know till the new season premieres in June so...let's just relax and cross our fingers the writers make us Eric fans happy with plenty of screen time centred on OUR guy. (HEAR US ROAR HBO)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Did anyone think he was going to Sundance? That's odd.  He'll show up at some point in the season, but I think it will be a lot less than his previous seasons (which wasn't that much).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Did anyone think he was going to Sundance? That's odd.  He'll show up at some point in the season, but I think it will be a lot less than his previous seasons (which wasn't that much).



I had no reason to believe he'd go to Sundance. And I agree SS, I think we'll be down from our 6 minute max per season to probably around 2-3mins, at least in the beginning.

He's getting other work though, good solid stuff. 

We usually see the first roll-out of PR now too (it seems to get later and later every year though) such as a poster, or a 3 second video grab (normally without the actors) but..nothing. I DO think the final season will be even more shrouded in mystery than other years. When Ball was head honcho they were the best in the business at throwing out teasers that freaked people out as to the direction of the show. I see none of his finesse now.

Paleyfest is also a no-go for the show, which is kind of sad. The TB panel always did really well and were massively popular with the crowd. It would have been nice for them to take the last cast to it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I had no reason to believe he'd go to Sundance. And I agree SS, I think we'll be down from our 6 minute max per season to probably around 2-3mins, at least in the beginning.*
> 
> He's getting other work though, good solid stuff.
> 
> We usually see the first roll-out of PR now too (it seems to get later and later every year though) such as a poster, or a 3 second video grab (normally without the actors) but..nothing. I DO think the final season will be even more shrouded in mystery than other years. When Ball was head honcho they were the best in the business at throwing out teasers that freaked people out as to the direction of the show. I see none of his finesse now.
> 
> *Paleyfest is also a no-go for the show, which is kind of sad. *The TB panel always did really well and were massively popular with the crowd. It would have been nice for them to take the last cast to it.



I'll be rude and say that the people asking ASN about Sundance aren't really paying attention to Alex's schedule this year. Next year, maybe DOATG will be accepted. Especially since the director has been through the Sundance lab:

http://filmmakermagazine.com/46743-marielle-heller-at-the-sundance-directors-lab-part-one/

Though perhaps the fans asking were just being hopeful beyond reason.

As for his TB minutes, I wasn't expecting much the first two or three episodes anyway, and that was before he was confirmed for DOATG. Which I suspect the TB writers knew about and planned for that possibility.

Paleyfest: I was sad to see they didn't get a final season sendoff. I know it's not been the greatest the last three seasons, but some of the other shows they've had on the last two years haven't been that great either. I also wonder if they'll even do Comic Con this year.


----------



## RedTopsy

I feel kind of sad that the TB-show isn´t finishing in "big style" and though I am
not the biggest fan of the show. 
After all it has been amazing years for them and the show has been a big success.  
Now it seems like (HBO) just want TB to finish and be over with,
not making any efforts to achieve popularity the final season. 
TB has been an important show for HBO once, they should get better credit for that. 
(the actors and the other crew).
But maybe I am wrong on this, it´s just my thoughts on the topic "final season".


----------



## AB Negative

For some reason I have a bad feeling about him choosing to do Diary.  After reading The Giver, playing a man having an affair with a screwed up teen doesn't make him very likable.  But that is just my opinion so I could be wrong.  Hopefully Tarzan will get going before that comes out.  If it does well it could be a good franchise for him with a hot Aussie babe.


If we get any tweets on where they are filming in SF I'll try to get there an take a photo of him.


----------



## Patricia999

i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/margot-panties-tarzan-edit.gif


----------



## Patricia999

Darn! Cant get it to work but check it out at this link;:

http://perezhilton.com/2014-01-20-m...gard-in-new-tarzan-movie#sthash.9VzbPB2Q.dpbs


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> I feel kind of sad that the TB-show isn´t finishing in "big style" and though I am
> not the biggest fan of the show.
> After all it has been amazing years for them and the show has been a big success.
> *Now it seems like (HBO) just want TB to finish and be over with,
> not making any efforts to achieve popularity the final season. *
> TB has been an important show for HBO once, they should get better credit for that.
> (the actors and the other crew).
> But maybe I am wrong on this, it´s just my thoughts on the topic "final season".



I don't think HBO has done much for TB since GoT hit it big. I think they're counting on the remaining fans, and there are still plenty of them, to hang in there until the very end.



AB Negative said:


> *For some reason I have a bad feeling about him choosing to do Diary.  After reading The Giver, playing a man having an affair with a screwed up teen doesn't make him very likable*.  But that is just my opinion so I could be wrong.  Hopefully Tarzan will get going before that comes out.  If it does well it could be a good franchise for him with a hot Aussie babe.
> 
> 
> If we get any tweets on where they are filming in SF I*'ll try to get there an take a photo of him.*



A bad feeling concerning the likeability of Monroe's character? I don't think Alex cares about that, really. Charlie Venner in SD wasn't very likeable either. I think Alex still goes for interesting, not likeablility. I suspect if he had the opportunity to play a 'true'  villain who was interesting, he'd go for that as well. Like his dad has done.

Thanks! The question is will whether or not the exterior shots being filmed will have Alex in them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I can't embed these, but Alex is in a lovely 70's jogging outfit:

http://instagram.com/msfangirl99


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Shazam! I owe you a coke, BC! 





Filming today, Diary of a Teenage Girl. There's a seen where he flirts with the girl's friend on the beach. This might be it.

*Source:* msfangirl99 on Instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ *Shazam! I owe you a coke, BC*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filming today, Diary of a Teenage Girl. There's a seen where he flirts with the girl's friend on the beach. This might be it.
> 
> *Source:* msfangirl99 on Instagram



I'll take a warm drink, thank you! (we're getting more snow and seriously colder than normal temps. Blech).

I think he should keep his wardrobe from this movie once it's wrapped. I think those shorts, and those lovely tube socks, would go great with a shark sweatshirt.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'll take a warm drink, thank you! (we're getting more snow and seriously colder than normal temps. Blech).
> 
> I think he should keep his wardrobe from this movie once it's wrapped. I think those shorts, and those lovely tube socks, would go great with a shark sweatshirt.


 
Forget the shark, what about the bird shirt?!


Now that I see the outfit, I'm excited for this Diary movie.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

A few more:





A rare look at Alexander on a set #Alexander Skarsgard (at Ocean Beach Parking Lot)

http://msfangirlgonewild.tumblr.com/post/74002475344





I parked on a nice R&R in the foggy afternoon 3:20 pm and I noticed there&#8217;s a shooting on a set of Diary Of A Teenage Girl at San Francisco&#8217;s Ocean Beach! Kristen&#8217;s not here or there! But I can see Alexander (in shorts with Bel Powley) is present!
#kristenwiig #diaryofalostgirl #movie (at Ocean Beach Parking Lot)

http://msfangirlgonewild.tumblr.com/post/73998907225





Shooting resumes with Alexander and Bel! #diaryofateenagegirl #alexanderskarsgard#sanfrancisco #oceanbeach (at Ocean Beach Parking Lot)

http://msfangirlgonewild.tumblr.com/post/74003425691

(Source: * msfangirl99* @ instagr.am)

The photographer is also on tumblr:





The shooting continues with Alexander Skarsgard in hot blue shorts! #AlexanderSkarsgard #sanfrancisco #oceanbeach #diaryofateenagegirl (at Ocean Beach Parking Lot)

http://msfangirlgonewild.tumblr.com/post/74001668860


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Forget the shark, *what about the bird shirt?!
> *
> Now that I see the outfit, I'm excited for this Diary movie.



I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that one anymore, I think it was auctioned off for charity a few years ago. Imagine how much he'd get for the shark shirt if he'd kept it. 

As for the movie, I'm still not sure about it. The in depth reviews of both the book and play show this to a pretty bleak story. Which I'm not really interested in. Which doesn't mean that I won't watch at least the Alex parts.


----------



## Zola24

Oh it's so good to see photos of Alex  and those are short shorts, it must have been a fun wardrobe fitting 



AB Negative said:


> For some reason I have a bad feeling about him choosing to do Diary.  After reading The Giver, playing a man having an affair with a screwed up teen doesn't make him very likable.  But that is just my opinion so I could be wrong.  Hopefully Tarzan will get going before that comes out.  If it does well it could be a good franchise for him with a hot Aussie babe.
> 
> *If we get any tweets on where they are filming in SF I'll try to get there an take a photo of him.*



Wish you luck with your search 




Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> A few more:



Tku very much for the photos and info 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that one anymore, I think it was auctioned off for charity a few years ago. Imagine how much he'd get for the shark shirt if he'd kept it.
> 
> As for the movie, I'm still not sure about it. The in depth reviews of both the book and play show this to a pretty bleak story. Which I'm not really interested in. Which doesn't mean that I won't watch at least the Alex parts.



I seem to remember a sweet Swedish girl was successful, and she didn't have to pay too much either  

I'm not sure about Doatg either, at least Tarzan seems to be more promising and looks to be getting better and better


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh honey, no.  Just noooo.  Why must we be subjected to Alex in a pile of period flicks in the worst possible eras of hair and outfits?  Why??  I hope at some point in that film he gets bell bottoms to complete the awful.  Groovy, man.


----------



## VampFan

AB Negative said:


> For some reason I have a bad feeling about him choosing to do Diary.  After reading The Giver, playing a man having an affair with a screwed up teen doesn't make him very likable.  But that is just my opinion so I could be wrong.  Hopefully Tarzan will get going before that comes out.  If it does well it could be a good franchise for him with a hot Aussie babe.
> 
> 
> If we get any tweets on where they are filming in SF I'll try to get there an take a photo of him.



I appreciate him for the actor he is. I don't believe he's Eric, Brad, Charlie, Lincoln, etc. in real life. Robert De Niro has played a bunch of mobsters, but I don't think he's out wacking people in real life. I'm glad he's not a one note actor only playing certain roles and is challenging himself. He probably appreciates roles that go against his "pretty boy" looks and don't pigeon hole him. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I can't embed these, but Alex is in a lovely 70's jogging outfit:






Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.



OMG, those shorts. I forget that they were in style until the early 90's. And the tube socks. Reminds me of  the fashion in Fast Times at RH and Dazed and Confused.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure he doesn't have that one anymore, I think it was auctioned off for charity a few years ago. *Imagine how much he'd get for the shark shirt if he'd kept it*.
> 
> As for the movie, I'm still not sure about it. The in depth reviews of both the book and play show this to a pretty bleak story. Which I'm not really interested in. Which doesn't mean that I won't watch at least the Alex parts.



I would buy that shark sweatshirt and send it to SS just because.


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> Oh it's so good to see photos of Alex  and those are short shorts, it must have been a fun wardrobe fitting
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you luck with your search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku very much for the photos and info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember a sweet Swedish girl was successful, and she didn't have to pay too much either
> 
> *I'm not sure about Doatg *either, at least Tarzan seems to be more promising and looks to be getting better and better



I'm not unhappy with the movie choices he's making. I'd rather see him do DOATG than Battleship. 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh honey, no.  Just noooo.  Why must we be subjected to Alex in a pile of period flicks in the worst possible eras of hair and outfits?  Why??  I hope at some point in that film *he gets bell bottoms* to complete the awful.  Groovy, man.




If he's wearing bell bottoms, they better be the wide ones to complete the look


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm not worried about him playing creeps. I would imagine it's more interesting to play that kind of character then some of the other roles offered to him. The only thing I hate is these types of films usually never get any sort of major release. The films he's done the past year like Maisie and The East had good reviews. However, they were neither hits at the box office or nominated for awards. If a film is a hit at the box office, it doesn't matter if the critics like it. If it's nominated for Oscars, SAGs, GGs but didn't make money it's still considered prestigious just for the critical praise.  So, he's kind of in no mans land with some of his projects which sucks.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

VampFan said:


> I appreciate him for the actor he is. I don't believe he's Eric, Brad, Charlie, Lincoln, etc. in real life. *Robert De Niro has played a bunch of mobsters, but I don't think he's out wacking people in real life*. I'm glad he's not a one note actor only playing certain roles and is challenging himself. He probably appreciates roles that go against his "pretty boy" looks and don't pigeon hole him.
> 
> 
> I would buy that shark sweatshirt and send it to SS just because.



This. 

And of course you would all chip in to send me that damn sweatshirt.  I'm really glad the past few years have expanded his three t-shirts/two boots regimen, and I'm guessing his shark sweatshirt has taken up residence in a landfill or a third world country by now


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> This.
> 
> And of course you would all chip in to send me that damn sweatshirt.  I'm really glad the past few years have expanded his three t-shirts/two boots regimen, and I'm guessing his shark sweatshirt has taken up residence in a landfill or a third world country by now



I vote we do a collection and get this Squirrel-bish her damn sweatshirt...

I like his choices with film. He's trying to break out of a mold that he sees himself as always cast in ie the good looking/hot dude. Its good for him to show range.


----------



## a_sussan

*Buckeye*,  thank you for a great start on my morning, this will make this day so much better then I thought from the beginning.    sending you a big cup of hot chocolate 

*Santress*, thank you for more photos. 

And I not sure what to think of this movie yet, but I will take Alex in short shorts any day.. 
really hoping that we have some confirmation on Tarzan soon. 

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks *Buckeye *and* Santress *for the pics! 

Finally some new pics and great to see Alex this morning!   

I´ve read a little about the DOTG-film but not the book yet, it sounds interesting. 
But wild horses couldn´t keep me from watching Alex in the film.  
I think I will watch every film Alex does, he is after all my favourite actor.  

 I´m so waiting for the confirmation of the Tarzanfilm.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh honey, no.  Just noooo.  Why must we be subjected to Alex in a pile of period flicks in the worst possible eras of *hair and outfits?  *Why??  I hope at some point in that film he gets bell bottoms to complete the awful.  Groovy, man.



Well, at least he gets to keep his real hair. But he's got sideburns now, and I don't know if it's just the light, but it looks like he's got a moustache now. That's rather scary.





VampFan said:


> OMG, those shorts. I forget that they were in style until the early 90's. *And the tube socks.* Reminds me of  the fashion in Fast Times at RH and Dazed and Confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I would buy that shark sweatshirt and send it to SS just because.



I've seen a return of tube socks. No. Just no.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> ]I vote we do a collection and get this Squirrel-bish her damn sweatshirt[/B]...
> 
> I like his choices with film. He's trying to break out of a mold that he sees himself as always cast in ie the good looking/hot dude. Its good for him to show range.



We can always get a reproduction made for her!


----------



## a_sussan

Dom dom dom dom doooom... 'The Return of the Shark sweatshirt' ...lol...


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks for DOATG pics....I do have to say that I have a bit of a thing for retro Adidas...he loses the socks and the tee and I would be all over that 

I have been thinking of having a go at screen printing....Think I'll have to go find that shark image


----------



## a_sussan

lol...The shark is out and just waiting for to be hollowed in....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

WWtW had a press conference, and while I didn't see a date for either documentary to air, I suspect that some of the more interesting stuff won't be making it to the air:

While Harry unfortunately did not get into any of the  debauchery or carousing that may have taken place during the trek in his  address, thankfully Dominic West (a.k.a. McNulty from _The Wire_),  who also completed the race, did share some details at the conference.  West&#8212;who described Harry as a &#8220;really cool guy, very much part of the  team&#8221;&#8212;revealed that the prince &#8220;told some eye-wateringly rude jokes&#8221; and  was a pro at building &#8220;incredibly lavish, castellated latrines&#8221; at each  meeting stop.

When they reached the South Pole after three weeks of  journeying through difficult conditions, *&#8220;Two of the Aussie guys  stripped naked and ran round the pole,&#8221; West said; apparently, West,  Harry, and True Blood&#8217;s Alexander Skarsgard (also on the trip)  refrained from such exhibitionism. But Harry supposedly did participate  in a &#8220;two-day bender with the Icelandic truck drivers,&#8221; *who, West  explained, had brought some &#8220;lethal home brew with them.&#8221; West recalled,  &#8220;We all drank champagne out of Duncan&#8217;s [Slater, a double amputee  injured in Afghanistan in 2009] favorite prosthetic legs.&#8221;

http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2014/01/prince-harry-champagne-prosthetic-leg



And this will probably not include Alex. Which is a pity, because he could wear those lovely jogging shorts:

*WWTW*     &#8207;@*supportthewalk*  10h                         It isn't the last adventure together. All #*SouthPole2013* team members will take part in the @*LondonMarathon* @*VirginMoney*


https://twitter.com/supportthewalk


----------



## Santress

Some set pics from today (January 21, 2014):








(Source: *birdtracs* @ twitter)


----------



## a_sussan

Oh no .. Mustache. ..  Please no...instead of wig, we got a upper lip mustache. .oh my..!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Oh no .. Mustache. ..  Please no...instead of wig, we got a upper lip mustache. .oh my..!



It is a moustache! And those jeans! I know once the movie is done I can go back to remembering that it's serious movie. But the wardrobe!

I don't think Monroe had a 'stache in the pics I've seen from the graphic novel, so perhaps they just added it to up the creeper factor? Of course, it also reminds me of Golden Brown Eyes/Boogey Knights.

I love Alex with scruff, but a mustache, hmm, not so much.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Johanna81

I like him looking different. He looks kinds like that dude from That 70s Show who wore yhe shades all the time.


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry Buckeye, I blame it on that English is not my first language.   Hope you understood what I was talking about even if I have poor English skills....  ..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Holy facial hair Batman!!  We have a porn mo'. Sound the alarm. WE HAVE A FULL PORN MO' 

The story may be depressing but seeing Alex in his character costume certainly won't be. He's gone the full John Holmes (and if you think I'm kidding, Google him)

*Side note*: Aussie men getting their naked on and running around being loonies is not news. It's a Saturday night.

*Side note 2:* If anyone hasn't seen it, get yourselves along to watch _Frozen._ This is not your average kids film. Aside from the fact one of my Broadway favourites, Idina Menzel is voicing one of the characters, the story is very good with a surprising twist that set it apart from the usual fare, that made me almost fist pump. My boys had their choice of seeing any film they wanted today, and they chose _Frozen_ - again. It's our second viewing and it's still just as good as the first time around.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> I like him looking different. He looks kinds like that dude from That 70s Show who wore yhe shades all the time.



Oh, I like that he can look different. After all, he's said 'vanity is death for an actor.' And he's proven that he doesn't care if they try and 'ugly' him up.

It's just that ... it's the 70's. That era did not have good fashion sense. 



a_sussan said:


> Sorry Buckeye, I blame it on that English is not my first language.   Hope you understood what I was talking about even if I have poor English skills....  ..



Oh, I understood what you meant!

Free:



> The story may be depressing but seeing Alex in his character costume  certainly won't be. *He's gone the full John Holmes* (and if you think I'm  kidding, Google him)
> 
> *Side note*: Aussie men getting their naked on and running around being loonies is not news. It's a Saturday night.


I wasn't going to say anything, but yeah, there's that resemblance. I do wonder if they aren't trying to go for more creepily attractive than attractively creepy. If that makes any sense. 

As for the Aussies, I wasn't going to say anything about that either.    
But running around naked at the SP isn't limited to the Aussies:

http://theglobalguy.com/world-travels/antarctica/the-300-club

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/01/on-getting-naked-in-antarctica/282883/


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, Buckeye.
Not sure how I feel about the stache but I kinda of liked the shorts (those legs!).

Another from today (January 21, 2014):





"Met this amazingly sweet man today!"

-*deechy_peachy* @ twitter


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> WWtW had a press conference, and while I didn't see a date for either documentary to air, I suspect that some of the more interesting stuff won't be making it to the air:
> 
> While Harry unfortunately did not get into any of the  debauchery or carousing that may have taken place during the trek in his  address, thankfully Dominic West (a.k.a. McNulty from _The Wire_),  who also completed the race, did share some details at the conference.  West&#8212;who described Harry as a &#8220;really cool guy, very much part of the  team&#8221;&#8212;revealed that the prince &#8220;told some eye-wateringly rude jokes&#8221; and  was a pro at building &#8220;incredibly lavish, castellated latrines&#8221; at each  meeting stop.
> 
> When they reached the South Pole after three weeks of  journeying through difficult conditions, *&#8220;Two of the Aussie guys  stripped naked and ran round the pole,&#8221; West said; apparently, West,  Harry, and True Blood&#8217;s Alexander Skarsgard (also on the trip)  refrained from such exhibitionism. But Harry supposedly did participate  in a &#8220;two-day bender with the Icelandic truck drivers,&#8221; *who, West  explained, had brought some &#8220;lethal home brew with them.&#8221; West recalled,  &#8220;We all drank champagne out of Duncan&#8217;s [Slater, a double amputee  injured in Afghanistan in 2009] favorite prosthetic legs.&#8221;



I saw several articles today about the UK/Commonwealth press conference. I noticed a mention about something coming out in March in the UK for a documentary about the trek.



Santress said:


> Some set pics from today (January 21, 2014):





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy facial hair Batman!!  We have a porn mo'. Sound the alarm. WE HAVE A FULL PORN MO'
> 
> The story may be depressing but seeing Alex in his character costume certainly won't be. He's gone the full John Holmes (and if you think I'm kidding, Google him)
> 
> *Side note*: Aussie men getting their naked on and running around being loonies is not news. It's a Saturday night.
> 
> *Side note 2:* If anyone hasn't seen it, get yourselves along to watch _Frozen._ This is not your average kids film. Aside from the fact one of my Broadway favourites, Idina Menzel is voicing one of the characters, the story is very good with a surprising twist that set it apart from the usual fare, that made me almost fist pump. My boys had their choice of seeing any film they wanted today, and they chose _Frozen_ - again. It's our second viewing and it's still just as good as the first time around.





Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates, Buckeye.
> Not sure how I feel about the stache but I kinda of liked the shorts (those legs!).
> 
> Another from today (January 21, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Met this amazingly sweet man today!"
> 
> -*deechy_peachy* @ twitter



Thanks for the pics Santress. 

This is not the first time he's rocked the porn 'stache. This is still a classic:


----------



## Santress

^yw

More from today (January 21, 2014):








(Source:  *JKS_KISSYKLAU*S @twitter)


----------



## Santress

Nice close-up:





(Source:  *deechy_peachy* @ twitter)


----------



## RedTopsy

VampFan said:


> This is not the first time he's rocked the porn 'stache. This is still a classic:





Oh, I love this video of Alex singing. Great way to start the day. 




Santress said:


> Nice close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *deechy_peachy* @ twitter)


 

Thanks for new pics! 

Wow, I found him strangely attractive here . Inspite the 70s style! 

(what a surprise. When do I not find him attractive?  )

Seeing these pics makes me want to see this film very much.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all the nice pics, and it looks like the drought is finally over and he is out in the public again.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *Nice close-up:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *deechy_peachy* @ twitter)



Thank you!

I like the 'stache better close up. Though not the sideburns. And I really like his hair. It looks so much better without product and swept back from his face.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy facial hair Batman!!  We have a porn mo'. Sound the alarm. *WE HAVE A FULL PORN MO*'
> 
> The story may be depressing but seeing Alex in his character costume certainly won't be. He's gone the full John Holmes (and if you think I'm kidding, Google him)
> 
> *Side note*: Aussie men getting their naked on and running around being loonies is not news. It's a Saturday night.
> 
> *Side note 2:* If anyone hasn't seen it, get yourselves along to watch _Frozen._ This is not your average kids film. Aside from the fact one of my Broadway favourites, Idina Menzel is voicing one of the characters, the story is very good with a surprising twist that set it apart from the usual fare, that made me almost fist pump. My boys had their choice of seeing any film they wanted today, and they chose _Frozen_ - again. It's our second viewing and it's still just as good as the first time around.



I like it 

Re - Frozen, my friend and I (who had treatment for her tumour) took our boys to see it before Christmas and then we all went ice skating afterwards as a whole day treat deal and it was the best day....The movie was amazing (agree totally on Idina) and then to carry the theme on with the skating (I booked it and surprised them with it) was kind of magical....Sometimes it is the simplest things in life that can bring such joy and it was a day I will treasure....Can't wait to get Frozen on dvd and watch it again! 


Thanks for the fantastic pics ladies.....Thanks for all the WWTW info too...I was close to getting a couple of tickets for the 'Snow Place Like Home' welcome home party the other day but talked myself out of it!


----------



## Santress

The stache is growing on me.

Nice clear shot from January 20, 2014:





(Source: * grillson415* @ instagr.am)

Video of the *Virgin Money South Pole 2013 Arrival*:


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Some set pics from today (January 21, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *birdtracs* @ twitter)



If any of you read SVM or TB fanfiction - Missy Dee, a FF author,  is one of the women in these pictures and she wrote about meeting Alex yesterday:

Life moments&#8230;
Posted on January 22, 2014
Hi all. So I had one of those moments yesterday that pretty much took my breath away.

I met Mr. Alexander Skarsgård&#8230;


Yep, you read that right. Well, my pictures are already all over the internet seeing as my Twitter avi was stolen, but I&#8217;ll give you the full picture.

A few of my friends have asked how it happened and all I can say is&#8230; well, fate. We happened to stop at the right place at the right time for a potty break of all things. Somehow we managed to be where he was filming his new movie. We were walking along and a van pulled up in front of us. Alex stepped out of the van 10 feet in front of me and I froze. Literally froze. I could even breathe.  My friend asked me if that was him and I couldn&#8217;t answer her. He looked a little different as you can see in the pictures, but I know that man anywhere.

The film crew allowed us to stay and watch the way the scene is filmed, which was amazing, but they asked that we don&#8217;t try to approach him. We were respectful of their wishes. When they broke to change the shot around I looked over across the water and said to my friends &#8220;that&#8217;s him&#8221; he was sitting by himself and we started heading that direction. They offered to let us stay to watch the rest of the filming, but we knew this was our only shot.

As luck would have it, just before we got to the dock he was sitting on he stood up to walk back to the set. Again, I was frozen (shocker) but my friend wasn&#8217;t.  She walked up to him and he gave her a sweet smile when she asked him if we could talk to him a moment. Of course he said yes and the three of is gathered around. I was standing so close I could smell his 70&#8242;s scent. His pornstache was amazing as well as his sideburns.

Is he as tall in person as he looks on TV&#8230; Yes.

I&#8217;m 5&#8217;3 and I felt like a midget next to him. He&#8217;s actually slouching in our picture.

Is he the sweetest guy in the entire world. Another resounding yes. Very polite and his voice was very soft as were his hands lol. He seemed genuinely happy to meet us and take a picture with us.

I actually whispered &#8220;I&#8217;m hyperventilating&#8221; into his chest lol. At that point he took the reins and held out his hand to introduce himself to each one of us before having one of the set guys take our picture. We thanked him for his time and told him to keep up the good work in which he replied with a genuine &#8220;Thank you&#8221;

http://missydeeff.wordpress.com/2014/01/22/life-moments/#more-2002


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, good for her getting to see him and meet him. Yay. Fan encounters are always cool. But, I have an issue with her saying the pic was stolen. No. She hashtagged his name (even though she misspelled it..smh), so if you're going to do that, then yeah people are going to find it and everyone I've seen who posted the photo have given her the credit, so......yup..mini-rant over.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Agree, Free...if credit is noted, it is all fair game when publicly posted.

Small piece in Entertainment Weekly on The Giver - no mention directly of Alex, but interesting about the choices they made versus the book:

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/01/23/the-giver-first-look/


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for all the great info and pics. I've been away, and it was a nice treat to come back and catch up. Good for Missy Dee too in getting to meet him. 

I like his 70's look. Its authentic, that's for sure. Side burns and porn-stach!


----------



## Claer

I am really looking forward to the film of The Giver. I read it soon after the book was released...andagain recently. The vision of the film sounds very good.


----------



## a_sussan

I have passed forward the book 'The Giver' to my co-workers and they absolutely love it and when I tell there is going to be a movie they all like it.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the pics and info!  
Hoping for more new pics soon.




a_sussan said:


> I have passed forward the book 'The Giver' to my co-workers and they absolutely love it and when I tell there is going to be a movie they all like it.


 
I´m gonna get hold of this book to read. 
But now I have a bunch of books waiting.


----------



## a_sussan

Well I loaned it out, I didn't give it away.


----------



## RedTopsy

Nice pic from the WWTW-trip.
Alex with his sled (pulka). 
Sexy scruffy 
I like that he is wearing the Hammarbyhat.


From Alexskarsgardnet:










> Our pals over at Walking With the Wounded sent this beauty over this AM&#8230;.
> Alexander and his pulk (sled) which one of our ASN fans, Sandra, won the naming rights to.
> Her full name Allesandra&#8230;.
> So pretty.
> Also&#8230;.love the man fur he&#8217;s wearing there. #BeardsAreSexy
> You can still DONATE to Walking With the Wounded if you haven&#8217;t already. Every pound helps!




alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## Blue Irina

Awwwwwwww! Love his pornstache.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp, Squirrel & Red.

I think we have this one but just in case, an oldie from 2012:





"I'm a vampire now. In case you're wondering."

-*iveyshine* @ instagr.am

*uploaded 6/16/2012


----------



## Santress

Fresh off twitter (January 25, 2014):





"Snapped: a vampire has invaded SF Ballet& @balletrusse invited him in. #Giselle #openingnight."

-*sfballet* @ twitter


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Fresh off twitter (January 25, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Snapped: a vampire has invaded SF Ballet& @balletrusse invited him in. #Giselle #openingnight."
> 
> -*sfballet* @ twitter



Alex and ballet?! Who knew! Brad Colbert and ballet, yes, but Alex?

He looks perplexed, the ballerina looks amused. And his hands look really large.

ETA: Following the Twitter/Instagram trail, it looks like @balletrusse is Maria Kochetkova, principal dancer with SF Ballet. And following her Instagram, it looks like she's friends with Henry-Alex Rubin.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Fresh off twitter (January 25, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Snapped: a vampire has invaded SF Ballet& @balletrusse invited him in. #Giselle #openingnight."
> 
> -*sfballet* @ twitter





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex and ballet?! Who knew!* Brad Colbert and ballet, yes, but Alex?*
> 
> He looks perplexed, the ballerina looks amused. And his hands look really large.
> 
> ETA: Following the Twitter/Instagram trail, it looks like @balletrusse is Maria Kochetkova, principal dancer with SF Ballet. And following her Instagram, it looks like she's friends with Henry-Alex Rubin.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Thanks, Sant, for the pic. Not sure what to make of this as it's different from what we usually get from him.  He has been totally on the DL. I think the SP trip affected him big time. Waiting to see what other stuff pops up to figure out what/where he is in RL.


----------



## honu

I read somewhere that Alexander is in San Francisco filming a movie with Kristin Wiig


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That photo Alex with the ballerina is full of win. Gold, pure gold. Between that and his toilet adventures @ the South Pole, he's become very amusing..lol. Even more so than normal.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, so agree that he seems to be showing his goofy/playful side more, well at least what we can see in the photos. And I like it a lot. 

Nice to see him, and this ballet pic is quite funny even though he looks a bit "lost"


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pic and video.
A fine way to start the day with the pic of Alex and the ballerina! 
It´s a great pic.  
I wonder if Alex was thinking of the lines in Generation Kill?










"Oh My God, he wants to be a ballerina"


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy,    that was funny..


----------



## a_sussan

Forgot to say; Happy Australia day!!  :beer:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Agree, Free...if credit is noted, it is all fair game when publicly posted.
> 
> *Small piece in Entertainment Weekly on The Giver - no mention directly of Alex, *but interesting about the choices they made versus the book:
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/01/23/the-giver-first-look/



They updated this from when if first was published, originally still no mention of Alex, or even of Katie, but it did say 'starring Taylor Swift.' And the Swifty part seems to have been edited out.



honu said:


> I read somewhere that Alexander is in San Francisco filming a movie with Kristin Wiig



He's been in SF for about a week. I'm not sure Kristen's even there yet. And I don't think he'll has many scenes with her as he will with Bel Powley, who's really the female lead.



a_sussan said:


> Forgot to say; *Happy Australia day!!*  :beer:



Yes, 'belated' Happy Australia Day!


----------



## Zola24

Thank you everyone for all the great news and photos. I love the photo of Alex with Maria Kochetkova  It makes my soul so happy )

I'm a little late but wishing all Australians a very happy and enjoyable Australia Day and long weekend 

Some fab gifs from The East 















henricavyll














spygirl1129


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola.

Fresh off instagram:





#100happydays looking back at the weekend makes me smile...meeting Alexander Skarsgard, winning a raffle, and fun times with amazing friends! #happy #trueblood #ericnorthman #fangirl #vampire #best #luck #friends

(Source: * kelleyellek* @ instagr.am)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola.
> 
> Fresh off instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #100happydays looking back at the weekend makes me smile...meeting Alexander Skarsgard, winning a raffle, and fun times with amazing friends! #happy #trueblood #ericnorthman #fangirl #vampire #best #luck #friends
> 
> (Source: * kelleyellek* @ instagr.am)




Ah, finally a fan photo of him off set. It's strange seeing the 'stache in 'real life', as opposed to when he's still in character.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, finally a fan photo of him off set. *It's strange seeing the 'stache in 'real life'*, as opposed to when he's still in character.



Agree - he looks like the guy who fixes my car.  Hey - now there's a thought...


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the fanpic and Zola for the yummy gifs!
I have a hard time accepting the mustache, but I´m trying the best I can..:giggles:
Luckily it will go away when he starts filming for True Blood again.


----------



## Blue Irina

Oh Alex!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex will apparently be on Late Night With Conan O'Brien next week.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex will apparently be on Late Night With Conan O'Brien next week.



This would be great, especially if he is bringing his '70s pornstache with him. What is he promoting?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> This would be great, especially if he is bringing his '70s pornstache with him. What is he promoting?



His hotness. *boom-tish*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex will apparently be on Late Night With Conan O'Brien next week.



Not seeing anything on Conan's site. Is it a repeat from his appearance last June?


----------



## RedTopsy

Just like to share a photo of Alex while waiting for some new ones.   

Photo by Tim Barber for BULLETT magazine, 2012.









alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Pics of young Alex. (1999)





















alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

And while I´m in the mood for pics of young Alex 
some from his theatredays back in Sweden.
(Sorry, couldn´t get any bigger pics). 

First two pics, one with actress Cecilia Frode.

Vem är rädd för Virginia Woolf?  2002-2003
(Who&#8217;s Afraid of Virginia Woolf?)
Author: Edward Albee
Stage: Södra Teatern, Stockholm
Character: Nick

Last pic with actress Hanna Bogren.

Blodsbröllop.  2003, fall.
(Blood Wedding)
Author: Frederico García Lorca
Stage: Göteborgs Stadsteater
Character: Leonardo


----------



## a_sussan

I'm so thankful for all the pics and gifs.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> I'm so thankful for all the pics and gifs.



Me too 



RedTopsy said:


> And while I´m in the mood for pics of young Alex



Thank you so much for all the great pix  Now you've put me in the mood a few more 

Alexander in Hjärtslag, (2004). I love the last gif 






















tallblondeviking


----------



## Zola24

letsnikolposts






likeasummer










mycelebrityfantasy






mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## mik1986

Hello one and all!  I hope that everyone is having a fantastic New Year so far! My computer was out of commission for like forever (since before Christmas break) but it's FINALLY fixed...for now ) so I just wanted to pop-in and say "Hi" .


----------



## a_sussan

Hello Mik!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Red!

Mik, ltns!

Set pic fresh off instagram (uploaded January 30, 2014).

Alex and Bel on the set with the film&#8217;s author, Phoebe Gloeckner:





(Source: * phoglo* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for new pic. I not sure what to say about the clothes, but then I'm not such a big fan of the 70's "fashion". But nice pic though.


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola & Red!
> 
> *Mik, ltns!*
> 
> Set pic fresh off instagram (uploaded January 30, 2014).
> 
> Alex and Bel on the set with the films author, Phoebe Gloeckner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * phoglo* @ instagr.am)



Hi Santress!! 



a_sussan said:


> *Hello Mik!*!



Hi A_Sussan!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola & Red!
> 
> Mik, ltns!
> 
> Set pic fresh off instagram (uploaded January 30, 2014).
> 
> Alex and Bel on the set with the film&#8217;s author, Phoebe Gloeckner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * phoglo* @ instagr.am)




Oh, the clothes! Especially on Bel. And the height difference between the ladies and Alex.

And the woman on Bel's right is Phoebe's daughter Audrey, who's a production assistant on the film.


Hello Mik!


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, the clothes! Especially on Bel. And the height difference between the ladies and Alex.
> 
> And the woman on Bel's right is Phoebe's daughter Audrey, who's a production assistant on the film.
> 
> 
> *Hello Mik!*



Hello there BuckeyeChicago !


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Zola and Santress.  

Amazing clothes!    Oh, the 70s style.
And I really want to see this film now, very much. 
If only to watch the style.  

Continuing on the topic of young Alex.
A pic from an old swedish mini-series from the year 2000, "Judith".







askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


Hello Mik!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Set pic fresh off instagram (uploaded January 30, 2014).
> *Alex and Bel on the set with the films author, Phoebe Gloeckner:*





RedTopsy said:


> Continuing on the topic of young Alex.
> *A pic from an old swedish mini-series from the year 2000, "Judith".*





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, the clothes! Especially on Bel. And the height difference between the ladies and Alex.
> 
> *And the woman on Bel's right is Phoebe's daughter Audrey, who's a production assistant on the film.*
> 
> Hello Mik!



Thank you for the pix, and the info 




mik1986 said:


> Hello one and all! wave: I hope that everyone is having a fantastic New Year so far! My computer was out of commission for like forever (since before Christmas break) but it's FINALLY fixed...for now wtf so I just wanted to pop-in and say "Hi" D.



Hi Mik  I've missed you so much and am so pleased everything is ok with you  I very nearly sent you an email (lol). 
Welcome back 

This was me, although not quite as attractive 





henricavyll

And as it's so quiet, for you  oh yes, and us 





telefilmaddictedforever






imhereforsookie






madandhappyface


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Zola!

An oldie but goodie from *The East* Q&A.  
This one looks like it's from the June 1, 2013 Q&A:





"A bit late but its technically still Thursday. This pic was taken after #The East Q&A back in June 2013. Its a crappy photo of me but Alex looks wonderful as always. *swoon* #tbt."

-*celeste__23* @ instagr.am


----------



## CobaltBlu

*knocks softly*

I know you are always on topic, but should you ever veer away from Himself, 

....we have Celeb Chat Thread now...

Lets chat!

*backs slowly out of room*


----------



## RedTopsy

Apparently "The East" opened in Japan on Friday. 
I saw the film again a few days ago and then I had swedish subtitles. 
I enjoyed watching, its a good film and Alex does a fine job as Benji.
Also, he is very hot as Benji.   


Pic from a deleted scene in The East. 
disappointing, it was not in the film.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

Fan pic from the filming of *True Blood*. Not sure when this one was taken but it was uploaded today (February 1, 2014):





"Day 1- favorite male character. Eric, of course

#30 day true blood challenge."

-*fallen_star1* @ instagr.am


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Hey Mik - Gurrrl, you've been gone too long...

So I read this and wonder if Alex didn't pop up with his electro hip hop fondness..Urgh.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Princes-terrible-taste-music-polar-trip.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, my petals, I'm preparing the mojitos. Hold on to your britches and read Lind's post (aka Scribeninja)

*WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILERS - ESPECIALLY FOR ERIC NORTHMAN FANS'*

http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/post/75328476980/ive-seen-theres-a-few-rumors-a-lot-of

Welcome Back Mik!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Squirrel - girl - do your housekeeping!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Broom in place, sorry!! (Ducks dustbunnies...)

And by the way - no comment on the source, love Scribe..

Of course they will use Eric in S7 - they didn't fall off last seasons coconut.  Do I think he and Sookie have HEA? No. So everything else is wrapping up.  Period. That does not mean we can't get our sheriff o....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Hey Mik - Gurrrl, you've been gone too long...
> 
> *So I read this and wonder if Alex didn't pop up with his electro hip hop fondness..Urgh.*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Princes-terrible-taste-music-polar-trip.html



I think it's funny that Dom complains about Harry's love of thrash metal when Dom used Metallica to get motivated while skiiing.

And hopefully next time Alex gets interviewed the interviewer does ask what he listened to while on the Trek. And what he read, other than Steppenwolf. Because we're nosy that way.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Ok, my petals, I'm preparing the mojitos. Hold on to your britches and read Lind's post (aka Scribeninja)
> *
> *WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILERS - ESPECIALLY FOR ERIC NORTHMAN FANS'*
> 
> http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/post/75328476980/ive-seen-theres-a-few-rumors-a-lot-of
> 
> Welcome Back Mik!



We all sort of figured that, though, sadly so.


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok, my petals, I'm preparing the mojitos. Hold on to your britches and read Lind's post (aka Scribeninja)
> 
> *WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILERS - ESPECIALLY FOR ERIC NORTHMAN FANS'*
> 
> http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/post/75328476980/ive-seen-theres-a-few-rumors-a-lot-of
> 
> Welcome Back Mik!



Is anyone surprised? I do wish I knew how she knows though..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Scribe's info is always pretty much on target. I think the finale for Eric was so bizarre that the speculation was bound to get fairly close.


----------



## Idun

I know Lindsay, I'm just dying of curiosity 

I want to know what went down when they changed showrunner the last time. For a while there I admit that I felt season 6 was ok. The scenes with Eric even sort of good. Action-Eric was great to see and a lot of silly plotlines were cleaned up. Only to implode in the last episode (under charge of the new showrunner as far as I understood it?). So already there all hope for a decent ending for Eric was lost IMO. Especially since the groundwork cleary says Alcide-Sookie-RedeemedBill triangle. There's no room for Eric there. Which is sad but not surprising at all. For my part I wish he'd gone up in smoke on that mountain in Sweden but who knows what'll happen now.. except for a lot of unhappy Eric-fans only watching his scenes on YouTube that is.


----------



## a_sussan

But is this not what we thought from the start? I must say I'm not at least surprised with this rumour, and I think Alex had knowledge of last year at the end of season 6. But this is just my thoughts.


----------



## Blue Irina

WOW. True Blood writers don't get it. So much disregard for Eric, Alex and the majority of the fans. I have been duped by Harris and True Blood. UGH!


----------



## RedTopsy

I must say I find it very strange whats going on behind the scenes in True Blood. 
Oh, to be a fly on the wall there.
How can a showrunner not know of Alex/Erics popularity with the fans??   :weird:
At least thats what Buckner said in an interview last year after the seasonfinale. 
It´s like shooting themselves in the foot not to take advantage of that in the show and
write more and better stuff for Alex. 
I also wondered about Alex not taking part of any True Blood afterpartys or ComiCon and stuff like that last year. Instead he went straight to Sweden as I remember.


Anyway, this is how I feel about it.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I would love to know what was going behind the scenes too. Unfortunately, True Blood has completely dropped off the media radar so we'll probably never know.



> Again, and as I&#8217;ve said before, the writers intended for his ending in S6 to be a shock to gauge our reaction to him leaving the show. If no one flipped, he wasn&#8217;t going to be in S7 at all.


 
I just find this so hard to believe. They didn't think it would be a big deal if Alex was killed off the show? What the hell? Then again, I remember those interviews the showrunner gave at the end of the season. He couldn't believe the reaction. Even before I became a fan of Alex, I knew him as "the blonde guy from True Blood." I mean, I had no idea he wasn't "the star" of the show back then. They're stupid. They could've been milking interest in Alex all these years, helping to hype him and in turn hype the show. Instead it seems like the "powers that be" wanted to marginalize him as much as possible in favor of the other actors on the show.


----------



## Blue Irina

Ms Kiah said:


> I would love to know what was going behind the scenes too. Unfortunately, True Blood has completely dropped off the media radar so we'll probably never know.
> 
> 
> 
> I just find this so hard to believe. They didn't think it would be a big deal if Alex was killed off the show? What the hell? Then again, I remember those interviews the showrunner gave at the end of the season. He couldn't believe the reaction. Even before I became a fan of Alex, I knew him as "the blonde guy from True Blood." I mean, I had no idea he wasn't "the star" of the show back then. They're stupid. T*hey could've been milking interest in Alex all these years, helping to hype him and in turn hype the show. Instead it seems like the "powers that be" wanted to marginalize him as much as possible in favor of the other actors on the show.*



Exactly! I think Alex/Eric has done more for the show than the show has done for him. Of course the show made Alex extremely popular, but at the end Alex gave more money and buzz to the show than they deserve. Buckner said he didn't know Alex/Eric was so popular. Then why they always pimp Eric/Alex in the promos?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know what happened, but it lends credence to some definite f**k-ups behind the scenes. Really, just about everyone was a bit worried with the change of showrunner etc, even though they managed to muffle those concerns and what really happened. 

For me, there was a definite change of direction in Season 6. Even though the Eric/Sookie attraction had been played at since his appearance, Season 6 saw them separated from the word go, practically.

Anyhow, I'm watching the damn season...because...CLOSURE. 

*Edit*: Just a note. RIP Phillip Seymour Hoffman. He was one of my favourite actors. It's a great loss to the acting community, and audiences. RIP - thoughts to his friends and family.  

&#8220;_A lot of deaths feel sad. Philip Seymour Hoffman&#8217;s feels like a robbery.&#8221; _- James Poniewozik (TIME magazine journalist)


----------



## AB Negative

I think it is BS that they didn't know how popular Alex/Eric was on the show.  Every Paleyfest and ComicCon the fans went wild and screamed loudest for Alex.  I think Ball was upset the last ComicCon when Kristen and Alex were at the other end of the table from the Paquins.  Not that he wanted them (A&K) nearer to him, but that they were getting most of the attention(because of Alex).  I also seem to recall him making some comment about Alex and his nudity or lack of sock. 


Were True Blood and Alex in contract negotiations during the end of filming season six?  I am sure his manager was playing hard ball and maybe that upset the TB people.  Who knows, but as I said earlier, I call bulls**it!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I don't know what happened, but it lends credence to some definite f**k-ups behind the scenes.* Really, just about everyone was a bit worried with the change of showrunner etc, even though they managed to muffle those concerns and what really happened.
> 
> For me, there was a definite change of direction in Season 6. Even though the Eric/Sookie attraction had been played at since his appearance, Season 6 saw them separated from the word go, practically.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm watching the damn season...because...*CLOSURE*.
> 
> *Edit*: Just a note. RIP Phillip Seymour Hoffman. He was one of my favourite actors. It's a great loss to the acting community, and audiences. RIP - thoughts to his friends and family.
> 
> &#8220;_A lot of deaths feel sad. Philip Seymour Hoffman&#8217;s feels like a robbery.&#8221; _- James Poniewozik (TIME magazine journalist)



Something definitely happened behind the scenes in the last year, and hopefully we'll get some info after TB comes to an end. It'll be closure, alright. Let's hope it isn't as bad as the closure that Charlaine gave us.

Info that probably won't be coming from Alex, since he's too diplomatic to say anything.

@AB: I don't buy that Buckner or anyone else at TB was shocked! Just shocked to find out how popular Eric is. They're occasionally clueless, but not that clueless.


And PSH, his death is a great loss.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anyone in Pomona, Cali? True Blood is filming tomorrow again there. One of my friends lives around the corner and will try and take photos.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Further to my post above, anyone in the area? They are filming here right now  - 365 East Jefferson Avenue, Pomona, Cali.

Doubtful Alex is there but for any TB fans, might be worth a look.


----------



## RedTopsy

It seems Christopher Meloni has joined the cast of DOTG.   
He is listed at IMDb as Pascal,  Minnies stepfather (the mothers ex-boyfriend)
The film becomes more and more interesting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> It seems Christopher Meloni has joined the cast of DOTG.
> He is listed at IMDb as Pascal,  Minnies stepfather (the mothers ex-boyfriend)
> The film becomes more and more interesting.



I just saw that. I don't know if they'll have any scenes together, but I can hope!


----------



## Blue Irina

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Or maybe no to the scenes with Meloni, because ASnet just posted this on their FB page:

***** BIG NEWS *****
So...Jenna asked Skarsgard Management when a certain tall Swedish guy would be back at work on True Blood...and he replied THIS WEEK! So rest assured Eric fans, Alex will be filming new Eric scenes for us to enjoy this summer.

So no more 'stache or sideburns. I'd grown fond of them.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> It seems Christopher Meloni has joined the cast of DOTG.
> He is listed at IMDb as Pascal,  Minnies stepfather (the mothers ex-boyfriend)
> The film becomes more and more interesting.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I just saw that. I don't know if they'll have any scenes together, but I can hope!














> askarslibrary:
> 
> Sources:  Chris_Meloni Twitter, Pics:  Getty & Chris_Meloni Instagram



And 








> alexskarsgardnet:
> So&#8230;Jenna asked Skarsgard Management when a certain tall Swedish guy would be back at work on True Blood&#8230;and he replied THIS WEEK! So rest assured Eric fans, Alex will be filming new Eric scenes for us to enjoy this summer.
> *****JUST IN*****
> Alex will be filming True Blood TOMORROW!!



I'm squeeing so hard now 

Sorry Buckeye we kinda crossed lv a still squeeing Zola &#9829;x 

Eta: Do you think Alex has finished filming Doatg? I'm kinda sad now, and I have no idea if Alex and Chris would have shared any scenes as I haven't even read the script of the play yet


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!
Maybe it will help put some of the gossip to rest.

Zola, there was a tweet today about him filming last night.  So, he was still filming as of yesterday (February 3, 2014).

Another set pic:

Alex, director Marielle Heller and Bel Powley (on right) filming  at the *San Francisco Public Library Presidio Branch* (upload date:  January 28, 2014).





(Source: * sfpl.org* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/sfpl.org/photos/pcb.10152183381160609/10152183377800609/?type=1&theater


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thank Santress 

Nice flares, dude. I have a pair just like 'em


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates, ladies!
> Maybe it will help put some of the gossip to rest.
> 
> Zola, *there was a tweet today about him filming last night.  So, he was still filming as of yesterday (February 3, 2014).*
> 
> Another set pic:



Thank you for the photo 

Jeezus, that man would look hot wearing a bin bag 


I saw that tweet too, as I think it said there was a lot of security around  Also ASN only says Alex will be filming TB tomorrow. It doesn't say where (lol). Perhaps he's just doing voice-over for a burnt cinder  Oh frick that's not even funny but I'm assuming he's initially going to be damaged in some way. I guess Alex is soon gonna prove he can hop 'planes like some of us hop buses


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you all for all the updates, I'm much grateful for any info we got on our 'mutual friend'


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for the photo
> 
> Jeezus, that man would look hot wearing a bin bag
> 
> I saw that tweet too, as I think it said there was a lot of security around


yw!  I think we might be discussing two different tweets.  I don't remember anything about Security.  The one I saw was from a co-star who (presumably) had a kissing scene with him Monday night.

Funny pic/caption from Audrey Gloeckner:





"Our tribute to Alexander. The mustache will be missed. #Mustache Mebruary #Day Twelve #Diary Of A  Teenage Girl."

(Source: * audreygloeckner* twitter)


----------



## mik1986

RedTopsy said:


> Hello Mik!



Hello there RedTopsy! 



Zola24 said:


> Hi Mik  I've missed you so much and am so pleased everything is ok with you  I very nearly sent you an email (lol).
> Welcome back
> 
> This was me, although not quite as attractive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll
> 
> And as it's so quiet, for you  oh yes, and us




Thanks Zola  I've missed you so much too my friend !



scaredsquirrel said:


> Hey Mik - Gurrrl, you've been gone too long...
> l



I know, right? To quote Led Zeppelin..."It's been a long time, been a long time, been a long lonely lonely lonely lonely lonely time" (Well, it hasn't exactly been a lonely time but the song seemed to fit-LOL!) :giggles:



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Welcome Back Mik!



Thanks FreeSpirit! Hope your little ones are doing well


----------



## Blue Irina

Hoping for some fan pics soon. Not interested in TB, but happy for the fans of Eric Northman who will have the opportunity to watch him again in the circus, I mean, the show.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> yw! *I think we might be discussing two different tweets.  I don't remember anything about Security.  *The one I saw was from a co-star who (presumably) had a kissing scene with him Monday night.
> 
> Funny pic/caption from Audrey Gloeckner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Our tribute to Alexander. The mustache will be missed. #Mustache Mebruary* #Day Twelve #Diary Of A  Teenage Girl."
> 
> (Source: * audreygloeckner* twitter)



Different tweets. There have some been fan postings mentioning that there seems to be a lot of security around the location shoots.

Hah!  They also did some wig pictures to say goodbye to Kristen Wiig.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> yw! 'smile1''  *I think we might be discussing two different **tweets.*  I don't remember anything about Security.  The one I saw was from a co-star who (presumably) had a kissing scene with him Monday night.
> 
> Funny pic/caption from Audrey Gloeckner:





BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Different tweets. There have some been fan postings mentioning that there seems to be a lot of security around the location shoots.*
> 
> Hah!  They also did some wig pictures *to say goodbye to Kristen Wiig*.



Hi, yes I'm sorry, different tweets  This one was quite funny, from someone who lived opposite to where they were filming, and said something like there was so much security around her plan to throw herself on Alex would no longer work (lol).

Buckeye, if Kristen has finished filming do you think it's possible Alex has also finished? (I know anything is possible but I just wondered what you thought).




mik1986 said:


> .



Mik  as long as you are ok that's all that matters, and I hope your illness is now a distant memory 

---------------

Some Skarsporn 






















likeasummer


----------



## Zola24

Some more 









spuffyfeels






alexanderskarsgrd




















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

Effin image limit (grr!) I only wanted to post one more photo as I think it's a great edit 






skarsgardalexander


And then I saw these  whilst trying to remember how to count to 8 















alphalewolf






mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## Zola24

I just stumbled across this, (via hsm7), http://www.cosmopolitan.com/celebrity/news/hot-vampires  It's not my favourite Eric photo but yeah  It's about time


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> I just stumbled across this, (via hsm7), http://www.cosmopolitan.com/celebrity/news/hot-vampires  It's not my favourite Eric photo but yeah  It's about time



I saw that. Finally, they get the rankings right - and a nice little statement made about Bill too. 

#1 Baby - all the way


----------



## a_sussan

Yes, finally a list to do him justice.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I saw that. Finally, they get the rankings right - and a nice little statement made about Bill too.
> 
> #1 Baby - all the way





a_sussan said:


> Yes, finally a list to do him justice.



Yes, finally  and the statement about Bill made my day 
I'd love to have seen Buckner's, and the screen writers', faces when they saw this list


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, I don't think they care or they might read the list the opposite way.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola, great gifs of Alex.  
Nice way to start my day.  
And thanks everyone for pics and updates.
The list shows who is the top vampire.... good to see it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hi, yes I'm sorry, different tweets  This one was quite funny, from someone who lived opposite to where they were filming, and said something like there was so much security around her plan to throw herself on Alex would no longer work (lol).
> 
> *Buckeye, if Kristen has finished filming do you think it's possible Alex has also finished? (I know anything is possible but I just wondered what you thought).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mik  as long as you are ok that's all that matters, and I hope your illness is now a distant memory
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Some Skarsporn



Yes, he's finished. Per ASNet he was to have been back on TB set last night.

Doesn't mean he might not have to do a reshoot of a scene or two, but his primary filming is done.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Zola, I don't think they care or they might read the list the opposite way.





RedTopsy said:


> Zola, great gifs of Alex. 'graucho:
> Nice way to start my day.
> And thanks everyone for pics and updates.
> The list shows who is the top vampire.... good to see it.



Hah, yes, and what I love most is that the list is not some random fan poll vote but Cosmopolitan  Suck that up Buckner & Co 
















askarsswedishmeatballs


> Skarsgård sits down next to Moyer and, almost immediately, a makeup artist begins applying dots of red corn syrup to his cheeks, chin, neck, and chest. &#8220;Don&#8217;t you want to know why Eric&#8217;s face is all bloody?&#8221; Moyer asks, and Skarsgård nods at him to continue. &#8220;He rips somebody&#8217;s heart out and then drinks blood from the aorta like it&#8217;s a straw. It&#8217;s so ****ing cool!&#8221; Skarsgård, who&#8217;s been known to deliver some of the show&#8217;s wittiest one-liners, says, &#8220;When I&#8217;m finished, I just look into the camera and burp. It&#8217;s so gross.&#8221; Perched next to one another like the Bobbsey Twins as imagined by Quentin Tarantino, True Blood&#8217;s two greatest adversaries catch each other&#8217;s gaze and erupt with laughter.


---------------







fortheloveofsookieagain

Can there be any doubt who the main attraction on TB is? 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, he's finished. Per ASNet he was to have been back on TB set last night.
> 
> Doesn't mean he might not have to do a reshoot of a scene or two, but his primary filming is done.



Yes, that's how I read it too. Tku


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola for att the lovely gifs. Totally made my day so much better.


----------



## Blue Irina

Eric is #1. Of course!


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Zola for att the lovely gifs. Totally made my day so much better.



Oh you are sweet  I wasn't getting cross about finding gifs of Alex, (as if), it was just that sometimes tpf seems to lose the image bracket things and I must have copied and pasted them in about 5 times before the gifs finally posted correctly that's what all the grr'ing was about  I'll see if I can find some more (lol) but if they don't post correctly first time, I'm calling it a day 




Blue Irina said:


> Eric is #1. Of course!



Yes, Eric/Alex as #1 is well overdue. I don't need my vampires to sparkle, and Eric dazzles in other ways 
















switchbladekiller

I could watch him jumping in that hole all day 







skarsgardaddict


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, Zola.

Another pic from Day 1 of filming *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (January 20, 2014):





"Filming, Day 1. #tbt #70s Bike Shorts #Diary Of A Teenage Girl."

-*audreygloeckner* instagr.am

Alex & Bel:





(My Crop)

Fan pic fresh off instagram:





"Earlier this week, on set with Alexander Skarsgard!!! He was by far one of the coolest actors I&#8217;ve worked with."

-*hjday_pro* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates, Zola.
> 
> Another pic from Day 1 of filming The Diary of a Teenage Girl (January 20, 2014):
> 
> Alex & Bel:
> 
> (My Crop)
> 
> Fan pic fresh off instagram:
> 
> "Earlier this week, on set with *Alexander Skarsgard!!! He was by far one of the coolest actors Ive worked with."*



Thank you for the Doatg pix, and your edit 

Love the tweet, "by far one of the coolest actors"  although if FanboySkars isn't careful, he's soon gonna need a new Bajen hat


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola24 said:


> Oh you are sweet  I wasn't getting cross about finding gifs of Alex, (as if), it was just that sometimes tpf seems to lose the image bracket things and I must have copied and pasted them in about 5 times before the gifs finally posted correctly that's what all the grr'ing was about  I'll see if I can find some more (lol) but if they don't post correctly first time, I'm calling it a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Eric/Alex as #1 is well overdue. I don't need my vampires to sparkle, and Eric dazzles in other ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller
> 
> I could watch him jumping in that hole all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsgardaddict



Zola darling, you do know what these gifs do to me.....It is also a Friday so that means it is wine o'clock....I may be unavailable for some time 


Thanks to all for pics and info x


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for the Doatg pix, and your edit
> 
> Love the tweet, "by far one of the coolest actors"  *although if FanboySkars isn't careful, he's soon gonna need a new Bajen hat *




*Zola*, I think he might have a hole wardrobe full of Bajen hats 

*Moo*, have about 1.5 hrs left to work before I can take my wine o'clock Friday


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Zola darling, you do know what these gifs do to me.....It is also a Friday so that means it is wine o'clock....I may be unavailable for some time 'graucho:
> 
> Thanks to all for pics and info x



Skarsporn and wine sounds perfect to me 




a_sussan said:


> Zola, *I think he might have a hole wardrobe full of Bajen hats * 'laugh:
> 
> Moo, have about 1.5 hrs left to work before I can take my wine o'clock Friday



Oh yes, silly me, you are perfectly right  and the Bajen wardrobe is probably guarded by the [whispers], Shark Sweatshirt


Not that we're shallow





theonewiththevows

we also appreciate Alex when he's clothed





thesmokeofmyownbreath






pbt1






ajeff










mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## a_sussan

That poor shark.. *lol*..but probably a great defence too.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola.

A few oldies but goodies from instagram/tumblr:

We've seen this one before: 
http://santress.tumblr.com/post/60758263476/vamp-life-last-night-humble-dude-respect

It popped up on twitter the night he was spotted at the *Opening Ceremony* after party (September 8, 2013).
This guy also has an instagram and tumblr.





"Vamp life!!! Where sooki at??

##Ootd #Skate #420 #Hipster #Ratchet #Wdywt #Kodt #Design #Edm #Apparel #Instagood #Instastyle #Vscocam #vsco #vscophile #vscogood #instasize #selfie #vscogram #jj #snapseed #igersoftheday #all_shots #nyc #nyfw #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard."

-*swankyevelli* @ instagr.am





"Vamp life!!! Where sooki at?? Why Benny eyes look like that though? Eric glamoured him haha"
http://eatgoodnyc.tumblr.com/post/72446044698/vamp-life-where-sooki-at-why-benny-eyes-look

We've seen a variation of this one too.
It's from *The East* premiere at the *SXSW Film Festival* (March 16, 2013):





"Throwback! With Alexander Skarsgard @ SXSW."

-*naghma_b* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

New pics from today (February 7, 2014):


















> Alexander Skarsgard goes incognito in a sweater while filling up his Porsche at a 76 gas station on Friday (February 7) in Los Angeles.



(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## BagBerry13

What? Did Nike drop their sponsorship? :giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks all grumpy, yet hot. And no more 'stache. But those calves!

@Bag: Haven't seen him in Nikes in ages, even during the stalker shots of his workouts in Stockholm in the summer he wasn't wearing Nike. I'm too lazy to go and find if/when adidas took over sponsorship of Hammarby.


----------



## Santress

More:

















'True Blood' actor stops to refuel his Porsche while out and about in Los Angeles, California on February 7, 2014.

(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks all grumpy, yet hot. And no more 'stache. But those calves!
> 
> @Bag: Haven't seen him in Nikes in ages, even during the stalker shots of his workouts in Stockholm in the summer he wasn't wearing Nike. I'm too lazy to go and find if/*when adidas took over sponsorship of Hammarby.*



They didn't. Kappa is still sponsor (and Herbalife). I just found it funny that whenever you saw him in work-out gear it was Nike and suddenly (or coincidental) he chooses Adidas from head to toe. Though probably next week he'll show up in good ol' Nike.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm glad to get new pics of him, but he looks _really_ grumpy in the last set, and so then I feel bad.


@Bag: thanks for the info. Maybe Nike just wasn't into making personalized Hammarby-colored sneakers for him (which is what he's wearing) and adidas was more than willing to do so.


----------



## AB Negative

Imdb has Alex as being in episode 7.2 of True Blood.  I hope that they are right.


Thanks for the pix, Santress.  Too bad he looks unhappy in them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex in LA is never super happy. Even when he's papped in NYC his mood is entirely different. I like the Adidas and I'm digging those shorts.


----------



## BagBerry13

Seeing the Porsche though reminds me of Paul Walker and of one of the several reasons why I hate their cars.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex in LA is never super happy. Even when he's papped in NYC his mood is entirely different. I like the Adidas and I'm digging those shorts.



There were a couple of times during last February's NYC visit he looked pissed. But for some reason in NYC he seems better able to ignore them or hide that he's really pissed. But, he's been back in California for some 6 weeks and has only gotten papped twice.  So for him it's been a nice break from them.

Didn't he wear those shorts during WMK filming? I think he's had them for awhile. If only they were tighter!


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged:

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

More HQ/Untagged:





(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for pics.

And man, he sure looks pissed, poor guy, come to me and I give you a hug and make it better..


----------



## jezee

Been a few years since ive been on this forum, but remembered my old password. 

That man is still beautiful! Interested to see him as the new tarzan.

Howdy all.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the pics and updates! 
It´s so good to come here and see new stuff about Alex 


Pic of Alex sneakers, I like them a lot. 









I dont know if this has been posted before but anyway
it´s worth another post.

Alexander Skarsgård &#8594; Highlights of 2013 




































bluebutterfly11.tumblr



Welcome back jezee.
I´m also looking forward to Tarzan.


----------



## RedTopsy

I re-watched the film Puss (Trust Me) a while ago just for the Alex parts.
There are scenes in the film that are good but overall not my favourite film.

The first three gifs are from the best scene in the film, Alex and his ex-girlfriend.
(they are having an affair and she is pregnant and very mad at Alex for not 
taking any responsibility).











































bluebutterfly11.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Wb, jezee!  Thanks, Red!

Some cute set pics.
I think these are from Facebook.
It looks like a FB profile but their search feature doesn't work for me.

ETA:  Yep, found the profile.  It's from FB.











(Source: *I-Actor* Facebook via *skarslovers* tumblr)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Actor/111158529009019


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Wb, jezee!  Thanks, Red!
> 
> Some cute set pics.
> I think these are from Facebook.
> It looks like a FB profile but their search feature doesn't work for me.
> 
> ETA:  Yep, found the profile.  It's from FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *I-Actor* Facebook via *skarslovers* tumblr)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/I-Actor/111158529009019



Thanks!

She's got another FB under her real name:

https://m.facebook.com/ddeluce2

In the comments she gives a few more details:

*Dolores DeLuce*
I know Alysia, I was so excited to meet and work with him. I was just a glorified extra but he and everyone on set made me fell like a star. Had my own trailer with my name on the door and it was just Alex and I and the crew on set for our scene so we got to talk a lot. I gave him a signed copy of my book and he gave me a kiss on both cheeks. A great exchange. Hoping he'll become my fan now. dd


*Dolores DeLuce*
I'm up all night with the vampires on the set of True Blood. Finally got a job on my favorite HBO series. I'll be working in a juicy scene with the cutest and best vampire ever. I can't say who but look for episode 2 this coming season. Will he bite me? You have to wait and see. Jason, Sucky's bro is in the mix too. I've died and gone to vamp hevan.​


----------



## Claer

It always amazes me how someone so tall can fold themselves up to fit in such a car!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress and Buckeye for the pics and info from set!

From Dolores DeLuce FB-page. 
LOL, her comments are so cute:

"Yes my True Blood Love is Alexander Skarsgard a brilliant actor and the sweetest vampire I ever met. I kept asking the director to let him bite me.
"forget Sucke, I want him to bite me and make me his young, beautiful bride. Hows that for a plot twist".

Love Alex, he really is so nice.


----------



## AB Negative

Actually, a Porche has quite a bit of interior room for a sports car.  I used to have a 911Targa and my hubby, who is 6'5" tall, had no trouble getting in or out of or driving it.


What did Alex's character in Puss say to the girl to get her mad enough to douse him in her drink?


Has anyone else read Diary of a Teen age Girl?


I read it a couple of weeks ago and it is still haunting me.  I feel so sorry for the main character and hope it wasn't autobiographical, although I would like to know that Minnie made it to adulthood and was okay.  Monroe is a real assh*t in the book.  Very unlikeable character.


Someone wanted to know if Alex and Meloni would have any scenes together.  In the book they were in a movie theatre at the same time so maybe.


----------



## Ms Kiah

AB Negative said:


> What did Alex's character in Puss say to the girl to get her mad enough to douse him in her drink?


 
I don't remember the exact dialogue but in that clip, his character is meeting the girl he got pregnant. She's telling him that she wants him to be responsible. He tells her that he's engaged to another woman and possibly moving to another country. He wants nothing to do with this pregnancy. He basically says/implies she shouldn't have the baby because she probably wouldn't be a good mother. Then comes the drink throw.


----------



## a_sussan

About the scene in 'Puss', it's not a drink, it's cheesecake.


----------



## Blue Irina

Ahhhhh! Alex is adorable.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> Actually, a Porche has quite a bit of interior room for a sports car.  I used to have a 911Targa and my hubby, who is 6'5" tall, had no trouble getting in or out of or driving it.
> 
> 
> What did Alex's character in Puss say to the girl to get her mad enough to douse him in her drink?
> 
> 
> Has anyone else read Diary of a Teen age Girl?
> 
> 
> I read it a couple of weeks ago and it is still haunting me.  *I feel so sorry for the main character and hope it wasn't autobiographical, although I would like to know that Minnie made it to adulthood and was okay.  Monroe is a real assh*t in the book.  Very unlikeable character.*
> 
> 
> Someone wanted to know if Alex and Meloni would have any scenes together.  In the book they were in a movie theatre at the same time so maybe.




GROTH: Your work is autobiographical 
 GLOECKNER: I know Ive said this in a million interviews, but I  really think that every artist is writing about their own life  experience. And so
 GROTH: You perhaps more so than most.
 GLOECKNER:  and perhaps not. You make a character of yourself, and  in that sense its no longer you. Its like a doll youre moving around  and putting in little diorama. Im not making a documentary, because if  you tell the story of your life, no ones going to read it because its  boring. You have to put stuff into narrative form thats accessible to  people, and in doing that youre totally transforming it into something  else.
 GROTH: True, but most of your work is about you and your experiences  and your interpretation of them. But theyre not about invented  characters.
 GLOECKNER: Well, a lot of times there are invented characters.
 GROTH: Well, the main characters dont seem to be. I mean, maybe  peripherally, but you and your mother, your step-father, Tabitha, these  are all characters that are real and who you knew.

http://www.tcj.com/phoebe-gloeckner-2/

But even though "Diary" is based on her own diaries,  and even though the book's cover is a picture of Gloeckner at 15, she hesitates  to label it autobiographical, or even semi-autobiographical. She's been asked  this question so many times; answering it obviously frustrates her. 
"OK," she says, taking a deep breath. "I believe  that _all art_ is about the artist," she says. "So, yeah, my work is about  me. But being an artist -- art is artifice, it's creation. By reading that book,  you're not experiencing what I experienced. You're perhaps experiencing my _ interpretation _of it, but you're bringing yourself to it. In that way, I  always hesitate to say this is a true story. I'm not attempting in any way to  make documentary. You can never represent everything. It's always a selective  process. 
"I mean, really, my motivation is, 'This all  happened to me. I feel really totally f-up. I don't understand any of this.  Let's look at it. Let's not look at it sideways or make it look prettier, but  let's just look at it for what it is.' I think the reason people relate to it is  because I don't avoid things that may seem unpleasant. I don't really judge  things ... I just look at them." 
"Diary" is different, somewhat, from Gloeckner's  actual adolescence: She omitted unnecessary characters, merged characters, and  crafted an ending. But even though she refers to Minnie as a character, the two  are so intertwined that Gloeckner moves seamlessly between referring to herself  and referring to Minnie. 

http://www.arlindo-correia.com/phoebe_gloeckner.html


Monroe is definitely not likeable. It'll be interesting how exactly Alex will play him. He's not evil, he's just selfish and dickish.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I love CBLAS:

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...-want-a-swedish-valentine-to-love-and-call-my


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, that are some hilarious Valentines cards.    She's good that Canadian Beaver *lol*


----------



## OHVamp

Canadian Beavers have wonderful artwork. Love that site.


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hi, yes I'm sorry, different tweets  This one was quite funny, from someone who lived opposite to where they were filming, and said something like there was so much security around her plan to throw herself on Alex would no longer work (lol).
> 
> Buckeye, if Kristen has finished filming do you think it's possible Alex has also finished? (I know anything is possible but I just wondered what you thought).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mik  as long as you are ok that's all that matters, and I hope your illness is now a distant memory *
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Some Skarsporn
> likeasummer



Thanks Zola . Unfortunately, I have to have an Echocardiogram this week due to the Pulmonologist finding a spot on my heart. No worries, I am "keeping hope alive" .


----------



## Blue Irina

Mmmmm! Cowboy ASkars is sexy! LOL!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Thanks Zola . Unfortunately, I have to have an *Echocardiogram this week due to the Pulmonologist finding a spot on my heart. *No worries, I am "keeping hope alive" .



No! Bad spot! (sorry)


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Thanks Zola . Unfortunately, I have to have an Echocardiogram this week due to the Pulmonologist finding a spot on my heart. No worries, I am "keeping hope alive" .



Oh Mik, I'm sad to hear that, hopefully everything will be ok and they are just 'ticking the boxes' before signing you off. Whispering thoughts and prayers to the stars  You will be fine


----------



## OHVamp

I hope it goes well at the pulmonologist.


----------



## a_sussan

Holding my thumbs for you Mik, and wishing it will go well. Be safe.


----------



## Zola24

I don't know, one minute you're Cosmo's sexiest vamp, and the next :wondering








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Mens Health Australia (March 2014 digital issue) 40 Fittest Men in Hollywood: Alexander Skarsgård was #31
> 
> Ryan Kwanten (#29) & Joe Manganiello (#14) from True Blood also made the issue



Not only did they get Alex's position wrong they also made a mistake with his age, and before you say it *Mik*, yes, well done Joe, (grr!) [stomps off in a right strop] :giggles:

Oh I need something to make me feel better 





pbt1






sanctoerico






queen-haq






beaufortplace


That's better


----------



## Zola24

I tried to add this as an 'eta' but I'd already used my 8 images  

How could I forget this? Lv sweaty, hot, fanboy Skars  looking as if he's in need of some tlc 





pbt1


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes!! Finally the confirmation I have been waiting for.  
 



> *Alexander Skarsgard, Margot Robbie, Samuel L. Jackson, Christoph Waltz Set for WB&#8217;s &#8216;Tarzan&#8217;*
> 
> MOVIES	| By	 Jeff Sneider on February 11, 2014 @ 11:24 am Follow @theinsneider
> 
> David Yates will direct the big-budget tentpole based on the works of Edgar Rice Burroughs
> 
> Warner Bros. has officially started pre-production on a new live-action 3D &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; movie that will star Alexander Skarsgard, Margot Robbie, Samuel L. Jackson and two-time Oscar winner Christoph Waltz, the studio announced Tuesday.
> 
> David Yates, who directed the last four &#8220;Harry Potter&#8221; blockbusters, will direct from a screenplay based on the works of Edgar Rice Burroughs. Jerry Weintraub (WB&#8217;s &#8220;Ocean&#8217;s&#8221; trilogy) will produce with David Barron and Alan Riche, while Peter Riche will also be involved in a producing capacity.
> 
> WB&#8217;s domestic distribution president Dan Fellman also announced that &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; will hit U.S. theaters on July 1, 2016.
> 
> Also Read: &#8216;Wolf of Wall Street&#8217; Star Margot Robbie in Talks for &#8216;Tarzan&#8217; &#8211; She&#8217;s Jane (Exclusive)
> 
> Skarsgard will play the legendary title character who was orphaned as a baby and raised in the jungle before he returns to London. &#8220;The Wolf of Wall Street&#8221; breakout Robbie will play Tarzan&#8217;s love interest Jane Porter, as TheWrap first reported.
> 
> &#8220;We have assembled a phenomenal international cast to tell this extraordinary story. Warner Bros. has also enjoyed long and successful collaborations with both David Yates and Jerry Weintraub, and we look forward to seeing what they and the entire team have in store for this timeless tale,&#8221; said Greg Silverman, president of creative development and worldwide production for Warner Bros.
> 
> &#8220;Tarzan has been an enduring and enigmatic figure in literature and cinema for more than a century. The adventures of a man who was torn between two worlds has entertained and intrigued people young and old, and we are excited to bring him to the screen for a new generation,&#8221; said Sue Kroll, WB&#8217;s president of worldwide marketing and international distribution.
> 
> Also Read: Cheetah, Chimpanzee Star of Early &#8216;Tarzan&#8217; Films, Dead at 80
> 
> &#8220;This is a perfect entry for the summer movie season *****dor, with a terrific combination of action, adventure, romance and suspense that is sure to appeal to a broad audience,&#8221; added Fellman.
> 
> &#8220;I am so pleased to be reuniting with the team at Warner Bros. on this thrilling project. David Yates and I are going to be using the best of today&#8217;s technology in creating this new adventure, and we can&#8217;t wait to get started,&#8221; said Weintraub.



http://www.thewrap.com/alexander-sk...uel-l-jackson-christoph-waltz-set-wbs-tarzan/


----------



## MooCowmoo

RedTopsy said:


> Yes!! Finally the confirmation I have been waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/alexander-sk...uel-l-jackson-christoph-waltz-set-wbs-tarzan/



Thanks Red.....I am pretty pumped for this movie....Margot and Alex will look pretty hot together, I really like her.....Also it has Christoph and Samuel L....So I am totally sold


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Yes!! *Finally* the confirmation I have been waiting for.
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/alexander-sk...uel-l-jackson-christoph-waltz-set-wbs-tarzan/





MooCowmoo said:


> Thanks Red.....I am pretty pumped for this movie....Margot and Alex will look pretty hot together, I really like her.....Also it has Christoph and Samuel L....So I am totally sold



Yay, thanks Red, that really is good news  I'm really excited about everything to do with this movie


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No! Bad spot! (sorry)





Zola24 said:


> Oh Mik, I'm sad to hear that, hopefully everything will be ok and they are just 'ticking the boxes' before signing you off. Whispering thoughts and prayers to the stars  You will be fine





OHVamp said:


> I hope it goes well at the pulmonologist.





a_sussan said:


> Holding my thumbs for you Mik, and wishing it will go well. Be safe.



Thank you so much BuckeyeChicago, Zola, OHVamp and A_sussan! I am sending each of you a virtual hug . I've been so busy taking care of my Mom's poor health that I have neglected my own. Oh well..."Que sera sera  



Zola24 said:


> I don't know, one minute you're Cosmo's sexiest vamp, and the next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did they get Alex's position wrong they also made a mistake with his age, and before you say it *Mik*, yes, well done Joe, (grr!) [stomps off in a right strop]
> 
> Oh I need something to make me feel better
> 
> That's better



WOW! Who knew that all of those long workout sessions with my Cuppa Joe M. would pay off  lol! No worries, we all know that Askars should have ranked higher


----------



## RedTopsy

Tried to put in happy gifs in my earlier post. It didn´t work. 
So here they come.  
Yay, Alex the new Tarzan.


----------



## a_sussan

Just getting home after a fun night with Al Pitcher. 

And thanks gals for all pics and gifs.


----------



## OHVamp

This is great news. Wish it was out next year instead of 2016, but I can't have everything.

Mik. I agree Joe deserves the fitness ranking. He's done well in the body department.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Warner Bros. has officially started pre-production on a new live-action *3D*  &#8220;Tarzan&#8221; movie that will star Alexander Skarsgard, Margot Robbie,  Samuel L. Jackson and two-time Oscar winner Christoph Waltz, the studio  announced Tuesday."

Alex in 3D? Normally I hate 3D, but I might have to make an exception to this.


----------



## Santress

New pics from today (February 11, 2014) at *Sushi Roku* (West Hollywood):























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Sant 

I see the Skarsbrow is in full affect and he's back in Season 2 Eric Northman gear (aka Alex gear).

Great news about _Tarzan_. They must have high hopes for the film. It's been hanging in there through all the casting rumours etc. David Yates is a great director - I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks Sant
> 
> I see the Skarsbrow is in full affect and he's back in Season 2 Eric Northman gear (aka Alex gear).
> 
> Great news about _Tarzan_. They must have high hopes for the film. It's been hanging in there through all the casting rumours etc. David Yates is a great director - I have high hopes for this one.



I do wish if the paps were going to bother to spend a few minutes taking pics of him that they'd at least get better shots of the Skarsbutt. After all, he's finally learned to wear pants that do fit his butt.

As for Tarzan, I think it's a good sign that Waltz is on board. Not that I don't love SLJ, but Waltz is the one with two Oscars.
Also, the release date is one of the big dates on the movie release calender, it's the beginning of a long Fourth of July holiday weekend in the US. I'm also taking this that WB, after all their 'we're not sure about this getting made' for the last 15 months or so, are not only on board but with big expectations for it. 
OTOH, it's over two years out and I don't want to wait that long!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red and Zola.

Hugs@Mik.  
I had a mammogram recently and had to go back for additional testing.
Thankfully further screening revealed everything was o.k. but it's quite a shock when you get that call and are advised that you need to come back and make sure everything's alright.
Hang in there, lady!
Sending good vibes and keeping you in my thoughts, sweet lady.

He looks great today.  
The casting of Tarzan is shaping up very nicely.
Glad to see it's finally been given the go ahead!

Another from today (February 11, 2014):





Alexander Skarsgard, 37, sported all black as he chatted on his cell phone and headed to an LA restaurant for lunch this afternoon.

(Source:  *SoAllegedly.com*)


----------



## Blue Irina

HA!

*Josh Dickey*     &#8207;@*NotoriousJLD*                                                               Sorry, whoever's dating  Alexander Skarsgard and/or Margot Robbie right now, but there's just NO  WAY you are surviving that TARZAN shoot.


https://twitter.com/NotoriousJLD/status/433393412121710594


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And so it begins, eh So Con and Squirrel?  That was quick..lol.  I like Margot. I see her getting flack already elsewhere and to me she's a talented on-the-rise actress. I thought her turn in _The Wolf of Wall Street_ was better then Jennifer Lawrence's in _American Hustle_ - and I like JLaw.

She's got a rep here as a smart, hardworking actress. I think we might see some PR stories come out to pump the film but everything else........


----------



## Ms Kiah

I hope not. That's so cliché and everything he claims to be against. Let his acting be what people recognize about him not pr stunts. He should have learned that from the Beige disaster.

He looks so good in the newest pictures. He wears the hell out of simple clothes.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Blue.

Looks like he's at the *Lakers'* game.
There was a tweet sighting about it earlier.

From instagram:





(Source:  *downtowndweller_la* @ instagr.am)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And so it begins, eh So Con and Squirrel?  That was quick..lol.  I like Margot. I see her getting flack already elsewhere and to me she's a talented on-the-rise actress. I thought her turn in _The Wolf of Wall Street_ was better then Jennifer Lawrence's in _American Hustle_ - and I like JLaw.
> 
> She's got a rep here as a smart, hardworking actress. I think we might see some PR stories come out to pump the film but everything else........



Ha! didn't take a psychic for that one. Did they say where the shoot is going to happen? Lord help us if it's in some remote backwater, there will be two restaurants in town and the rumors will fly.  Although I do miss the mess that was Beige every now and then, she was high humor, for sure.  Along with everyone who came here with a hate-on because they were convinced it was the love that was going to last forevaaaah...


----------



## Santress

Funny pic fresh off instagram:





"Alexander Skarsgard at the barre @ War Memorial Opera House."

-*balletrusse* @ instagr.am/twitter & *MariaKochetkova* Facebook


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha! didn't take a psychic for that one. Did they say where the shoot is going to happen? Lord help us if it's in some remote backwater, there will be two restaurants in town and the rumors will fly.  Although I do miss the mess that was Beige every now and then, she was high humor, for sure.  Along with everyone who came here with a hate-on because they were convinced it was the love that was going to last forevaaaah...



  Ah yes..the "interesting" old days.  

Love that pic Santress...he's such a doofus.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for pics. 
can only imagine how goofy he would be IRL.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He is a doofus. It's one of those things that I love about him.
And I see the 'boots' are really Nike high tops. So he hasn't completely abandoned Nike!


----------



## a_sussan

I can see a bit of his butt


----------



## MooCowmoo

Santress said:


> Funny pic fresh off instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard at the barre @ War Memorial Opera House."
> 
> -*balletrusse* @ instagr.am/twitter & *MariaKochetkova* Facebook



Ministry of Silly Walks 101

Thanks for all the pics Santress!


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red and Zola.
> 
> Hugs@Mik.
> I had a mammogram recently and had to go back for additional testing.
> Thankfully further screening revealed everything was o.k. but it's quite a shock when you get that call and are advised that you need to come back and make sure everything's alright.
> Hang in there, lady!
> Sending good vibes and keeping you in my thoughts, sweet lady.



Thank you so much Santress . I am so glad that the tests from your mammogram were fine. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts as well. Hugs to you, my friend .


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Mik.

Pics from last night at the *Lakers'* game (February 11, 2014):

















(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress!
I think Alex and Margot would be a cute couple IRL.  
It´s time for him to find a girlfriend to be in a serious relation with. 
mostly so that I can have nice pics of them and gossip 
and maybe cute babypics after a while...
But of course it would also be nice if she was swedish then he would
come to Sweden more often.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

since nobody has posted this yet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, can't see that clip.


----------



## JenniferPaulson

So much male hotness. I can feel myself blushing all over. Lol. Those eyes...they unnerve me.


----------



## venus15

This is from a Turkish newspaper. They announced the 'Tarzan' news like this


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, about the video.. its quite funny that I can't see it on my phone but I can see it on a computer.  Now I know which video you posted   nice

Forgot to say that I actually listed to that song a lot when it was new. *coughs*


----------



## RedTopsy

The Cast of the Tarzan Movie(2016)

Alexander Skarsgard, Margot Robbie, Samuel L. Jackson, Christoph Waltz

Amazing cast. 

























beaufortplace.tumblr


----------



## Blue Irina

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## AB Negative

http://www.hollyscoop.com/alexander...xander-skarsgard-impregnated-us-his-mind.html


This I pretty funny with lots of hot pix of Alex getting us preggers with his eyes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, this should _hopefully _put the fantasy and the mystery of "the hat" to bed   Ellen Page has come out (good for her). Congratulations to her for being brave. Even now it's still a bigger deal than it should be.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ellen-page-comes-as-gay-680563


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, this should _hopefully _put the fantasy and the mystery of "the hat" to bed   Ellen Page has come out (good for her). Congratulations to her for being brave. Even now it's still a bigger deal than it should be.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ellen-page-comes-as-gay-680563



Good for her. Times they are a changing. Here in the US we now have a very good openly gay college FB player who hopefully  will get drafted to the NFL. I'm glad that people finally feel OK being who they are. It shouldn't make a difference and slowly but surely it seems that more than less people are feeling this way.


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, this should _hopefully _put the fantasy and the mystery of "the hat" to bed   Ellen Page has come out (good for her). Congratulations to her for being brave. Even now it's still a bigger deal than it should be.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ellen-page-comes-as-gay-680563



Good for Ellen, I hope she will do well with all the mediaattention about this.
She has a lot of support from other celebs on Twitter.  


And I´m a day late with this but still...








dark-phoenyx.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

The cast of DOTG(2014):  
Directed and written by Marielle Heller. Based on the graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner.













Interesting cast,  and  I´m really looking forward to see this film. 
(for a lot of reasons)  
I read it was destined for Sundance and I guess it will be a long time
before it´s out on the filmmarket.  
I will have to wait for a long time...

BTW, I saw "Bridesmaids" with Kristen Wiig and I loved it. 
She is a good actress.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, this should _hopefully _put the fantasy and the mystery of "the hat" to bed   Ellen Page has come out (good for her). Congratulations to her for being brave. *Even now it's still a bigger deal than it should be.*
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ellen-page-comes-as-gay-680563





VampFan said:


> Good for her. Times they are a changing. Here in the US we now have a very good openly *gay college FB player* who hopefully  will get drafted to the NFL. I'm glad that people finally feel OK being who they are. It shouldn't make a difference and slowly but surely it seems that more than less people are feeling this way.



I think this is not surprising for any of us but it's a damning indictment of modern society that people still have to be afraid to be themselves.

Regarding that gay college FB player I have to say he's really brave given the whole LGBT atmosphere in the US. I mean sure we're more forward here in that sense but  the football (you know, the real football, not American football) section here is the one place that is still very narrow-minded in holding on desperately to the classic gender roles. But they're slowly starting to come out. One well-known player just did that recently though he's retired which shows you that active players are still afraid to come out due to the fear of treatment from fellow players and the fans. Reports show that statistically there should be at least one gay player in every team.


----------



## OHVamp

Agree about sports like football (American or European) are still narrow minded about homosexuality. Perhaps one of the last strong holds. It took guts for him to come out. I've been watching his story to see if it effects his standing in the draft. 

Very true statistically speaking, BB. My daughter challenged her 6th grade teacher, when she went on a rant about the evils of homosexuality. She said they all needed to be put on an island and then blown up. I was proud of her being so young to speak up. She told the teacher, since there are at least one gay person in every 30, that one of the students in her class was gay... and didn't she think she was making them feel bad?

* I'm excited about Diary too RedTopsy. Thankfully there is a theater about an hour drive from me that shows indies. I drove to see The East and Mazie. Didn't know about the theater in time to see Disconnect.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Off topic but it terrifies me that a teacher said that to a young, impressionable girl. How about teaching inclusion and acceptance, instead of ignorance and hate?  _*shaking my damn head*_


----------



## OHVamp

I agree FreeSpirit. Sorry, I know I was off topic, but felt it was a good story.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> http://www.hollyscoop.com/alexander...xander-skarsgard-impregnated-us-his-mind.html
> 
> 
> *This I pretty funny *with lots of hot pix of Alex getting us preggers with his eyes.



It is funny. Do wish they hadn't used that Photoshopped pic of him though.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, this should _hopefully _put the fantasy and the mystery of "*the hat" to bed*   Ellen Page has come out (good for her). Congratulations to her for being brave. Even now it's still a bigger deal than it should be.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ellen-page-comes-as-gay-680563



Yes, but that still leaves Brit!  



RedTopsy said:


> The cast of DOTG(2014):
> Directed and written by Marielle Heller. Based on the graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner.
> 
> 
> 
> *Interesting cast*,  and  I´m really looking forward to see this film.
> (for a lot of reasons)
> *I read it was destined for Sundance* and I guess it will be a long time
> before it´s out on the filmmarket.
> I will have to wait for a long time...
> 
> *BTW, I saw "Bridesmaids" with Kristen Wiig and I loved it.
> She is a good actress.*



While  the subject matter seems pretty depressing and I wasn't really interested in seeing it, the cast is getting me intrigued. 

The director, Marielle Heller, worked with Sundance Labs with this, so I'm presuming that it'll probably premiere at Sundance.

I liked Bridesmaids. Wiig's character wasn't always likeable in that film, so I think she'll be able to play Charlotte, Minnie's Mom, pretty well. As Charlotte doesn't seem that likeable either. 



OHVamp said:


> Agree about sports like football (American or European) are still narrow minded about homosexuality. Perhaps one of the last strong holds. It took guts for him to come out. I've been watching his story to see if it effects his standing in the draft.
> 
> Very true statistically speaking, BB. My daughter challenged her 6th grade teacher, when she went on a rant about the evils of homosexuality. She said they all needed to be put on an island and then blown up. I was proud of her being so young to speak up. She told the teacher, since there are at least one gay person in every 30, that one of the students in her class was gay... and didn't she think she was making them feel bad?
> 
> * I'm excited about Diary too RedTopsy. Thankfully there is a theater about an hour drive from me that shows indies. I drove to see The East and Mazie. Didn't know about the theater in time to see Disconnect.



Regarding Michael Sam, the University of Missouri football play who came out last week, he'd come out to his teammates before last season started and they seemed to have done fine. The NFL's reaction has been less than inspiring, however (The Daily Show had an excellent response to that). Sadly, for the NFL, players like Chris Kluwe and Brendon Ayanbadejoare the exception, not the rule.

Good on your daughter for standing up to her teacher.


----------



## OHVamp

Interesting to know about the college reaction, BC. Maybe it's a good sign the younger generation is way ahead in gay tolerance. The NFL is as old school as you can get for the most part.

Alex's humanity and tolerance is one reason I continue to like him so much. Reports continue how nice he is to work with, and he's super kind with fans.


----------



## Blue Irina

OHVamp said:


> Interesting to know about the college reaction, BC. Maybe it's a good sign the younger generation is way ahead in gay tolerance. The NFL is as old school as you can get for the most part.
> 
> *Alex's humanity and tolerance is one reason I continue to like him so much. Reports continue how nice he is to work with, and he's super kind with fans.*



Agreed.


----------



## Blue Irina

I can't post the pic (I don't know why), but nice edit by queen-haq.tumblr.com

http://queen-haq.tumblr.com/post/76895411932/pretty-pretty-askars


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> Interesting to know about the college reaction, BC. *Maybe it's a good sign the younger generation is way ahead in gay toleranc*e. The NFL is as old school as you can get for the most part.
> 
> *Alex's humanity and tolerance is one reason I continue to like him so much.* Reports continue how nice he is to work with, and he's super kind with fans.




I hope so.

This. I'm presuming there are people he doesn't like, but he doesn't seem to care about a person's religion, politics, sexual orientation, gender, ethnicity, etc.


----------



## VampFan

Alex got a lot of mention this weekend due to Ellen Page's announcement. Some of the highlights:

Michael K:


> If Ellens hockey watching partner ASkars should feel the need to say something about this good news, can he please attach a new topless hi-res picture of himself to his statement? Because the AskarsNipples folder on my desktop really needs an update.


http://dlisted.com/2014/02/14/im-he...d-more-hopeful-time-regardless-for-me-i-feel/

Kaiser:


> Im happy for Ellen and Im glad she finally publicly confirmed her sexuality. Not that its any of my business, but at least now we can stop trying to fix her up with Skarsgard.



http://www.celebitchy.com/350206/el...ed_of_hiding_i_am_tired_of_lying_by_omission/

and my favorite so far from Lainey:


> Big ups to Ellen. And THANKS GOD we no longer have to listen to dumbass bullsh-t about whether or not shes dating Alexander Skarsgard. Did I ever tell you about the crazy emails I used to get from some TwiHard last summer who was convinced they were planning a secret wedding?



http://www.laineygossip.com/Ellen-Page-comes-out/29438


----------



## a_sussan

I kind of glad we now have a stop this nonsense gossip about Ellen and Alex being a couple.  
I have always been seeing them as friends.  

Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Alex got a lot of mention this weekend due to Ellen Page's announcement. Some of the highlights:
> 
> Michael K:
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2014/02/14/im-he...d-more-hopeful-time-regardless-for-me-i-feel/
> 
> Kaiser:
> 
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/350206/el...ed_of_hiding_i_am_tired_of_lying_by_omission/
> 
> and my favorite so far from Lainey:
> 
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Ellen-Page-comes-out/29438




I love Michael K! 

I just saw the post from Lainey. So our visitor from last fall really was everywhere spreading that )_)()*#.


----------



## AB Negative

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I love Michael K!
> 
> I just saw the post from Lainey. So our visitor from last fall really was everywhere spreading that )_)()*#.




I was thinking the exact same thing.  Must be the Chicago connection


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh the crazy spread far and wide it seems :lolots:


----------



## Johanna81

I was just flipping through Tumblr. I saw a gif set of the washing scene from The East again. It made me remember that one recent family pic of the Skarsgard kids where Alex was up behind everyone being silly and doing a muscle pose. My point is he was pretty buff then and in that wash scene. Is he still that buff or has he slimmed down? I like it either way hee hee hee. I just wonder everytime I see that East wash scene If he's still that under those shirts


----------



## AEGIS

So they were each others beards? That's what my friend told me.  She told me the community (gay) always knew that Ellen was a lesbian.


----------



## Ms Kiah

No, they were not bearding for each other. Zal tweeted a picture of them and some gossip sites tried to spin a story that they were dating.  They officially denied it to People mag pretty quickly. I think Zal was just trying to mimic the vibe of the film, not deliberately mislead anyone. 

I thought it was pretty common knowledge that Ellen was gay but there were a lot of people who wanted Alex to be seen with a woman. I'm not really sure why that is but I'm glad he doesn't feel pressure to be "George Clooneyish". We'll see if he stays private or if he'll feel "walk on the red carpet with a date or you're weird" pressure when his big budget Tarzan promotion starts.


----------



## Santress

It is nice that Ellen finally feels comfortable enough to come out.  Agree, not a big surprise.  She has been rumored to have been gay for a very long time and there is even a (what appears to be personal) picture of her kissing Clea Duvall floating around.  

At one point, a blogger seemed to be trying to force her to come out.  

I'm glad that she finally did but that she did it on her own terms and didn't let someone bully her before she was comfortable.  Congrats, Ellen!

Stealth shot.  Possibly from today at *The Alcove* (February 17, 2014):





"Look who&#8217;s at alcove." 

-*synester88* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

More/HQ/Untagged from February 11, 2014 at *Sushi Roku*/West Hollywood:











(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

[






(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> It is nice that Ellen finally feels comfortable enough to come out.  Agree, not a big surprise.  She has been rumored to have been gay for a very long time and there is even a (what appears to be personal) picture of her kissing Clea Duvall floating around.
> 
> At one point, a blogger seemed to be trying to force her to come out.
> 
> I'm glad that she finally did but that she did it on her own terms and didn't let someone bully her before she was comfortable.  Congrats, Ellen!
> 
> Stealth shot.  Possibly from today at *The Alcove* (February 17, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Look whos at alcove."
> 
> -*synester88* @ instagr.am


More stealth shots from *The Alcove* (Café & Bakery?)(February 17, 2014):





"I dont always creep But when I do I creep on #alexander skarsgard."

(Source:  *sirarpi* @ instagr.am)





"Creepin on Eric Northman."

(Source:  *mrsarko* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Santress

HQs, Untagged from the *Los Angeles Lakers vs. Utah Jazz* game (February 11, 2014).
I think that might be one of his CAA agents, Jack Whigham (brother of Shea Whigham from Boardwalk Empire), with him.


























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)

Related Reading:

Jack Whigham Tapped To Co-Run CAAs Motion Picture Talent Unit

http://www.deadline.com/2014/01/jack-whigham-caa-motion-picture-talent-promotion/


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> //imageshack.com/i/f1r0l3j]qoe.jpg



Thank you so much for *all* the great photos you've posted 

I've heard it's Jack Whigham too. Poor Alex, paps, an intense convo at the Lakers, and creeper pix. No wonder when Alex can he goes ninja :ninja:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> I was just flipping through Tumblr. I saw a gif set of the washing scene from The East again. It made me remember that one recent family pic of the Skarsgard kids where Alex was up behind everyone being silly and doing a muscle pose. My point is he was pretty buff then and in that wash scene. *Is he still that buff or has he slimmed down?* I like it either way hee hee hee. I just wonder everytime I see that East wash scene If he's still that under those shirts



Considering how he looked for the toilet pic at the end of the Trek I'd say he's still rather buff. That, and his clothes are very tight!  



AEGIS said:


> *So they were each others beards? That's what my friend told me.*  She told me the community (gay) always knew that Ellen was a lesbian.



That would be no. Because if they were bearding they were doing a very bad job of it.



Ms Kiah said:


> *No, they were not bearding for each other*. Zal tweeted a picture of them and some gossip sites tried to spin a story that they were dating.  They officially denied it to People mag pretty quickly. *I think Zal was just trying to mimic the vibe of the film, not deliberately mislead anyone. *
> 
> I thought it was pretty common knowledge that Ellen was gay but there were a lot of people who wanted Alex to be seen with a woman. I'm not really sure why that is but I'm glad he doesn't feel pressure to be "George Clooneyish". We'll see if he stays private or if he'll feel "walk on the red carpet with a date or you're weird" pressure when his big budget Tarzan promotion starts.



I think that Zal was trying to promote the film, but not by 'the costars are dating' method. But I think people want to see all HW relationships as pr, and also conveniently forget that Alex is really rather affectionate with people he really likes, male or female. And there are people who apparently really think everyone in HW is gay and bearding for each other. These people probably also believe all blind gossip.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for all the photos.  
And Zola, I can totally understand why he goes to ninja mode and that he's good at it. It would be nice to see him just as relaxed as he was on the trek to SP.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for all the pics of Alex!  
As for the gossipcrap about bearding and gay...
There are no rumours in Sweden about Alex beeing gay, there should be
if that is the case. 
Alex has said in an earlier interview for a magazine some years ago that he is not gay, 
(he told a story in the mag about when he rented a room in New York of a gay man). 

But personally I don´t think it matters if a person is straight or gay.


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, I so agree about any person's sexual life. I don't really bother if someone is gays or not. It's a personal choice and have nothing to do whoever the person is a good actor/actress or not. 
And Alex love women, just look at the photo from Copenhagen last year if there is any doubt.


----------



## AEGIS

lol the visceral responses here are not surprising


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> lol the visceral responses here are not surprising



So, you're accusing posters here of relating to deep inward feelings rather than to the intellect?  Nice. Or does visceral not mean what you think it means?

Although given that Ellen's sexuality wasn't that big of a secret except perhaps to conspiracy theorists, I tend to think that assumption is a little more than unfair.

But, by all means, jump in and generalise


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AEGIS said:


> lol the *visceral* responses here are not surprising



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=

When you base your presumptions on what your friend told you, this isn't any more reliable than CDAN or the Daily Mail. This is why I like Michael K. He's a gossip, and snarky and rude and all that, but he also still has a strong current of common sense rare among leading gossips, and a pretty good BS detector. CDAN and the DM? Not so much on the common sense or truth, deliberately so.


----------



## VampFan

Thank you Santress for the pics. Love the stealth shot where he looks smiley and relaxed as opposed to Grumpy McGrumperson pap shots. Face not so happy, but body is


When you base your presumptions on what your friend told you, this isn't any more reliable than CDAN or the Daily Mail. This is why I like Michael K. He's a gossip, and snarky and rude and all that, but he also still has a strong current of common sense rare among leading gossips, and a pretty good BS detector. CDAN and the DM? Not so much on the common sense or truth, deliberately so.[/QUOTE]

THIS.  Inconceivable!!

I guess pictures of a hockey game and him being a gent at the airport and carrying her luggage and Zal's pic constitutes a relationship. Remind me to call the porter at the airport from our last trip to let him know we are a thing now. Please don't tell my hubs.


----------



## AEGIS

BuckeyeChicago said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> When you base your presumptions on what your friend told you, this isn't any more reliable than CDAN or the Daily Mail. This is why I like Michael K. He's a gossip, and snarky and rude and all that, but he also still has a strong current of common sense rare among leading gossips, and a pretty good BS detector. CDAN and the DM? Not so much on the common sense or truth, deliberately so.






I didn't that's why I came here to ask.  I didn't say I believed it AT ALL. I asked a question. You or someone replied [don't care to look at usernames].  The replies were....interesting...snide and unnecessarily extra and condescending.  But this thread is like the Mila Kunis thread to me which is why I said the replies were visceral.  But to be honest nobody here knows anything either unless they're personal friends or family which nobody is. /shrugs/

continue fangirling


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Always love when people drop in to stir, some of it splashes back on them and then we're all crazy fangurls, appreciate the generalizing. No problem with real questions, if they get posted.  I honestly don't know why we keep discussing anyone's sexuality, probably the least interesting thing about them.   He can be with a unicorn for all I care.   Props to Ellen for saying what she did, I don't think she was unaware that people knew, but voicing it may help.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thank you Santress for the pics. Love the stealth shot where he looks smiley and relaxed as opposed to Grumpy McGrumperson pap shots. Face not so happy, but body is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS  and
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.  Inconceivable!!
> 
> I guess pictures of a hockey game and* him being a gent at the airport and carrying her luggage *and Zal's pic constitutes a relationship. Remind me to call the porter at the airport from our last trip to let him know we are a thing now. Please don't tell my hubs.



He didn't carry her luggage, it was his luggage. You can thank the truth tellers at the Daily Fail for that little bit of BS.



AEGIS said:


> *I didn't that's why I came here to ask.  I didn't say I believed it AT ALL. I asked a question.* You or someone replied [don't care to look at usernames].  The replies were....interesting...snide and unnecessarily extra and condescending.  *But this thread is like the Mila Kunis thread to me which is why I said the replies were visceral. * But to be honest nobody here knows anything either unless they're personal friends or family which nobody is. /shrugs/
> 
> continue fangirling



This: So they were each others beards? That's what my friend told me" is less a question than an insinuating statement. 

If you're bored, instead of doing drop bys on threads just to annoy (and claim innocence when called on it), why take a break from posting here and check the definition of 'visceral'. And perhaps work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Johanna81

What pic from Copenhagen?


----------



## a_sussan

It's in this thread somewhere,  Alex kissing a woman at a party. It's kind of blurred but you can see it him. I think it was the weekend they celebrated Caroline W birthday.


----------



## MooCowmoo

It is wonderful when we get the occasional seagull fly by.....


----------



## Idun

If anyone wonders why gays are still in the closet.. ush:


----------



## RedTopsy

I think we need some pics of Alex now.  
Better this way.
Good Night from me here in the north. 

































mycelebrityfantasy.tumblr


----------



## Idun

Tack RedTopsy - much needed, I agree


----------



## OHVamp

Thank you for the viking eye candy, Red Topsy.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Topsy   now I can go to sleep and have nice dreams.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Red. His eyes, sigh. Great pics.

Here are some TB spoilers. Rehash of Eric info, but some additional character info if anyone is interested:

http://www.ibtimes.com/true-blood-s...terest-character-roundup-final-season-1556617


----------



## Zola24

^ *Vamp* Tku for the TB info 





















sikanapanele


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, Vamp & Zola.

A few HQ/Untagged from *M Cafe* today (February 19, 2014):














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Claer

Thanks for pics.
The who is gay and who is whatever [insert sexuality of choice] is of no interest to me, and I am amazed that it takes up so much of peoples posts when there are nice pictures to look at instead and films/tv episodes to watch.


----------



## a_sussan

Some other photos from SP from Inge Solheim! Funny 

http://uk.eonline.com/news/513032/a...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic


----------



## Santress

^lol










> Alexander Skarsgård can't keep his clothes on, even in sub-zero temperatures!
> 
> In a new recently released photo from his South Pole charity trek back in December, the super-sexy True Blood hunk strips down again to celebrate his team's journey across Antarctica for Walking With the Wounded.
> 
> In the photo, which was taken on Dec. 13, 2013, Skarsgård stands in the snow in only tiny black briefs, boots and a hat (check out those abs and pecs!). On his face he wears a fake yellow beard and sunglasses.
> 
> Meanwhile, the 37-year-old actor's Team Noom Coach teammates sport similar stripped-down costumes with underwear, fake beards and hats. The gang all stand together for the chilly photo op.
> 
> The whole team carried beards with them during the 200-kilometer trek to provide lighthearted entertainment when morale was low during the arduous journey.
> 
> This isn't the first photo of Skarsgård stripped down in the South Pole. Last month, one of his teammates took to Instagram to share a photo of Skarsgård completely naked on a toilet in the middle of the snow!
> 
> Hey, no complaints here.


http://www.eonline.com/news/513032/...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic


----------



## scaredsquirrel

That is hilarious.  Love the viking motif.  And he even braided it!  Who knew we'd get hot man-flesh in the sub-Artic...


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Some other photos from SP from Inge Solheim! Funny
> 
> http://uk.eonline.com/news/513032/a...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic





Santress said:


> ^lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/513032/...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic




Wow, that is a really really nice, hot, pic  and funny .
Thank you gals for posting. 

LOL, I just have to add


----------



## AB Negative

Wow, be still my beating heart...


He is going to make a wonderful Tarzan as his body is perfect when muscled from swinging through trees. He must be 0% body fat.  I hope he lets his own hair grow long so he doesn't have to wear another bad wig.  We know how he hates them!   Long hair would work on TB as well as Tarzan of the Apes.


Thanks for the lovely pictures everyone.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looking at the first pic, the group pic my reaction is what a a bunch of brave goofballs!

The reaction to the cropped photo is unprintable on this forum.

I do note that he's making fists, wonder how cold he was. I note that Ed Parker is still wearing mittens and Inge didn't take his pants off. Wimps!


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Some other photos from SP from Inge Solheim! Funny





Santress said:


> ^lol
> eonline.com/news/513032/alexander-skarsgard-strips-down-again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic



Tku 

*** **** **** ****** ****** that's all that'll be left of my reaction once tpf auto-censor kicks in


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LMAO...All I can see is a nuded up version of this guy


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> Some other photos from SP from Inge Solheim! Funny
> 
> http://uk.eonline.com/news/513032/a...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic





Santress said:


> ^lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/513032/...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic



Thank you, thank you, thank you. This really brightened up my evening.
Even JJ has picked up on this picture. Naked or semi-naked Skars always seems to get the hits.


----------



## Santress

Same *M Cafe* set from yesterday (February 19, 2014) plus HQ shots of the new *South Pole Allied Challenge* pic (December 13, 2013):























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Santress said:


> ^lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/513032/...again-during-south-pole-trip-see-the-sexy-pic



_.... ..._





JFC Santress I was not prepared you should put a NSFW sign.. anything!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Santress said:


> Same *M Cafe* set from yesterday (February 19, 2014) plus HQ shots of the new *South Pole Allied Challenge* pic (December 13, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Just Jared*)



_er maah geeerrrd them HD pics!..._


----------



## Santress

^lol@LeeLoo!

From Inge's instagram:





"A bearded US team being silly at South Pole 2013."

-*IngeSolheim* @ instagr.am

Not sure where this one was taken but it looks like it's from the filming of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





(Original Source Unknown via *skarslovers* tumblr)


----------



## ellieroma

OH MY GOD! I don't think i'll ever tire of seeing those pictures. They definitely need a NSFW tag!   Love the reaction GIFs.


----------



## Santress

At *Gelson's* today (February 21, 2014).
Well, the bags say Gelson's but some of the sites are saying Whole Foods.























(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## a_sussan

New car?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> New car?



Looks like it, he had it at the M Cafe. Still a Porsche.

And now we wait for the US air date:

*WWTW*     &#8207;@*supportthewalk*  8h                         Ready for 2 entertaining Sundays with @*ITV*? #*SaveTheDate* Harry South Pole Heroes: 16 & 23 March! #*SupportTheWalk* #*SouthPole2013* Documentary


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, I haven't seen that pic.


----------



## Kitkath70

Maybe he has another car, that's why he doesn't get papped  as much.  I'm actually interested in what he was  looking for in the feminine products and  baby section
Looks like pasta for dinner.


----------



## cate1949

Hi Ladies!


Been a bit busy missed you and all the AS pics - but so happy to return to those Arctic shots - lord the man has a grade A supreme bod!  I know - I am being so trivial and superficial - it really is his brain I am interested in.


Can't wait for the WWTW documentary - if these pics are a preview - it ought to be some great story!  A yea!!!! finally - Tarzan confirmed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Buckeye, I haven't seen that pic.



It's a video, don't know if you'll be able to play it:

*http://www.newscom.com/nc/showMainNCPage.action*

You'll have to type Alex's name in the search box.

It looks like his black cap of invisibility isn't working as well the last week or so. NinjaSkars is not so ninja right now. Though he did try, but I think the paps might be looking for him more because of Tarzan role and the Ellen P announcement. Or not. That and the staff at the restaurants and stores might finally be realizing: Oh, wait that really tall guy dressed in black/grey is Alex! He's back in town! Let's call a pap and let them know he's here.


----------



## a_sussan

But where is his beloved Hammarby flag in the window? 

My thought is that his own car can be in service and that is a loan car. But that is just what I think. We just have wait for more car pics


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

IM ALIVE!!! 

sorry I've been MIA, work was just nuts. we had a break in and some drugs were stolen it was a lot of paper work. but they weren't pros as they took some pills for incontinence so we told the cops if they don't pee in the cell... 

lucky the the building used to be an old bank so all of the drugs of addiction were locked away safe. 

some people suck. 

Work then decided to change dispensing program and it sucks!!! and we had to do a stocktake of the whole store and guess who got that job. if i ever have to count how many boxes of panadol we have it will be too soon. 

*Sigh* I have a week left then uni starts in March. 

but looking at Alex practically naked in the snow makes everything better. 

thanks for the pics santress!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

If you look at the zimbio pics, it's likely his car.  Not a great angle, so the color looks different, but it is a Porsche.  And yes, someone is making lasagne.  Invite us over!

ETA:  Sydney, dang gurl, welcome back!! Don't be around drugs, always good counsel..


----------



## a_sussan

Nice to see you, Sydney! 
Break in are never fun, good that no drugs where stolen. Yes, some people suck and drug addicted people suck.

But still nice to see you alive.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> //imageshack.com/i/5jwflhj



Tku so much for all the pix 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's a video, don't know if you'll be able to play it:
> 
> newscom.com/nc/showMainNCPage.action
> 
> You'll have to type Alex's name in the search box.
> 
> It looks like his black cap of invisibility isn't working as well the last week or so. NinjaSkars is not so ninja right now. Though he did try, but I think the paps might be looking for him more because of Tarzan role and the Ellen P announcement. Or not. That and the staff at the restaurants and stores might finally be realizing: Oh, wait that really tall guy dressed in black/grey is Alex! He's back in town! Let's call a pap and let them know he's here.



Thank you for the link  It worked for me although I'm kinda wishing it hadn't 




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> IM ALIVE!!!
> 
> sorry I've been MIA, work was just nuts. we had a break in and some drugs were stolen it was a lot of paper work. but they weren't pros as they took some pills for incontinence so we told the cops if they don't pee in the cell...
> 
> lucky the the building used to be an old bank so all of the drugs of addiction were locked away safe.
> 
> some people suck.
> 
> Work then decided to change dispensing program and it sucks!!! and we had to do a stocktake of the whole store and guess who got that job. if i ever have to count how many boxes of panadol we have it will be too soon.
> 
> *Sigh* I have a week left then uni starts in March.
> 
> but looking at Alex practically naked in the snow makes everything better.
> 
> thanks for the pics santress!!



Hiya Sydneygirl, welcome back 







marvelandwhimsy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> IM ALIVE!!!
> 
> sorry I've been MIA, *work was just nuts.* we had a break in and some drugs were stolen it was a lot of paper work. but they weren't pros as they took some pills for incontinence so we told the cops if they don't pee in the cell...
> 
> lucky the the building used to be an old bank so all of the drugs of addiction were locked away safe.
> 
> some people suck.
> 
> Work then decided to change dispensing program and it sucks!!! and we had to do a stocktake of the whole store and guess who got that job. if i ever have to count how many boxes of panadol we have it will be too soon.
> 
> *Sigh* I have a week left then uni starts in March.
> 
> but looking at Alex practically naked in the snow makes everything better.
> 
> thanks for the pics santress!!



Yikes!



Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for all the pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link  *It worked for me although I'm kinda wishing it hadn't*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Sydneygirl, welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy



The pap was a twit-first he asked about Ellen, and then asked an even more stupid question about Johnny Weir.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Buckeye*!  Poor Alex. I watched with out sound, so now I have see the "new" car.


----------



## so confusing

Santress said:


> At *Gelson's* today (February 21, 2014).
> Well, the bags say Gelson's but some of the sites are saying Whole Foods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio.com*)



Def not Whole Foods, they don't carry a lot of the products in the pictures, not those brands anyway. Although I do think I see Maya Kaimal vindaloo sauce in the background there, some Whole Foods stores do carry that. Good with chickpeas for the super lazy non-cooks among us who work late a lot.


----------



## ellieroma

I love the pics of him shopping. Although he does look too tall to function - that trolly looks like a childs toy. I do feel a bit guilty looking at them though - i'm sure he's not happy about being filmed/ photographed while shopping.


----------



## VampFan

TY *Santress*

Welcome back *Syd*

*Ellieroma,* I agree with you about being photographed in the store.

I saw on the Gustaf thread a couple of days ago that he was in LA. Maybe Skars is cooking for him and the Swedish Mafia that you know is hanging about.


----------



## ellieroma

I think this pretty much sums up how i feel about the newest South Pole picture: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/look-at-alexander-skarsgard-now-omg-omg


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the pics Santress and the updates ladies!   
Welcome back Cate and Sydneygirl.  
I like the fanpic with Alex from the set of DOTG, 
with his mustache and the eyes looks amazing. 


Maybe I should start to colour because this 
colouring book looks interesting. 
LOL, at the pick-up lines.  







BTW, there were also pics to colour Idris Elba and Christian Bale etc



nocrimeinthewasteland.tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

About the line were Alex says he likes rainbow coloured.
This is from young Alex days, an interview in Aftonbladet with nice pics. Nostalgic. 



> People like a rainbow. If you like a rainbow - you like all the colors together. If you dont, it isnt love.
> " Whats your favorite color?
> Alexander Skarsgård: I like the rainbow just like it is.
> Aftonbladet 2001



































letsnikolposts.tumblr


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> New car?





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looks like it, he had it at the M Cafe. Still a Porsche.



Since we are in :ninja: Skars mode and things are :tumbleweed: quiet, thought I'd post this that I saw a couple of days ago on a auto website:

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/t...karsgard-drives-a-porsche-panamera-77417.html

Interesting that they post 6 pictures and only 2 of them are of the car (actually only the tail light of the car).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Since we are in :ninja: Skars mode and things are :tumbleweed: quiet, thought I'd post this that I saw a couple of days ago on a auto website:
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/t...karsgard-drives-a-porsche-panamera-77417.html
> 
> Interesting that they post 6 pictures and only 2 of them are of the car (actually only the tail light of the car).



I wonder if it is a loaner, since he has several siblings in town and if he is driving them around might be easier in a larger car. I guess we will find out when he and his car are papped again after the SkarsSiblings leave town.
We were rather spoiled last week in terms of photos.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wonder if it is a loaner, since he has several siblings in town and if he is driving them around might be easier in a larger car. I guess we will find out when he and his car are papped again after the SkarsSiblings leave town.
> We were rather spoiled last week in terms of photos.



I also think it's a loaner, he has either his car at service or he has a bigger car so he can drive his siblings around.


----------



## Blue Irina

Awesome edit by canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com


----------



## cate1949

oh my - that stare!


----------



## BagBerry13

Kristin Bauer van Straten among other actors like Joaquin Phoenix and Marion Cotillard has joined Greenpeace's newest campaign Tiger Manifesto to save and protect the Sumatran tigers in Indonesia.
I think this deserves some attention. Maybe you even wanna sign up.


----------



## VampFan

^^She is passionate about environmental issues. Love that about her. Some spoilers about her character in TB7:

http://www.enstarz.com/articles/341...at-as-tara-brings-out-a-side-in-her-video.htm

I saw that the CAA oscar party is Friday at 8pm. Of all the Oscar parties that are scheduled, this is one that maybe Alex will attend. I hope we get a Skars sighting this weekend.


----------



## a_sussan

Look what I found *hehe..*... 

http://www.adidas.se/stan_smith?cm_mmc=AdieDisplay_PR-_-StanSmith-_-Feb-_-FB


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Look what I found *hehe..*...
> 
> http://www.adidas.se/stan_smith?cm_mmc=AdieDisplay_PR-_-StanSmith-_-Feb-_-FB




StanSmith promotion. I would like to have a pair.


----------



## a_sussan

Me too


----------



## RedTopsy

I´m very much waiting for some pics of Alex this weekend.  
something like this:

From True Blood premiere, season 4 and 6 and Met Gala pic.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. yes please. . Some red carpet pics would be nice after the silly car video.  Holding thumbs.


----------



## Johanna81

Suits are all good and well but I just love to see him in casual wear. Jeans, shirts, boots and tennis shoes. Just comfortable. I think that's just my thing though. Probably cause I'm not big on dressing up.


----------



## a_sussan

Johanna81, I love him is casual wear. But when he dress up, he is so much more.. He like *yum*..


----------



## Blue Irina

RedTopsy said:


> I´m very much waiting for some pics of Alex this weekend.
> something like this:
> 
> From True Blood premiere, season 4 and 6 and Met Gala pic.



Lovely pics. Thank you! Last photo is my favorite.


----------



## OHVamp

Much appreciate the eye candy. Thanks.


----------



## Claer

Oh I fully agree...much prefer him out of a suit! Not a suit fan...nothing beats a man in a well fitting pair of jeans.


----------



## MooCowmoo

I prefer him naked....


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, well who doesn't. . And preferably in my bed too... * lol*..


----------



## RedTopsy

MooCowmoo said:


> I prefer him naked....





a_sussan said:


> Moo, well who doesn't. . And preferably in my bed too... * lol*..




LOL.  I agree.


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> I prefer him naked....





a_sussan said:


> Moo, well who doesn't. . And preferably in my bed too... * lol*..





RedTopsy said:


> LOL.  I agree.



 It's eerily quiet around here :wondering 

If we don't get any photos from this weekend, we're going to need all the hugs we can get.






http://tallblondeviking.tumblr.com/post/45778269383/alexander-skarsgard-paleyfest-2011-part-2


----------



## Blue Irina

I miss him! We need new pics ASAP!


----------



## Santress

An old fan pic from February 2013, just tagged on instagram:





"Eric Northman for True Blood!!!!! My Valentines is officially MADE."

-*ebrooklyn* @ instagr.am

*uploaded 02/14/13, tagged 03/02/14


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Soooo, once again another awards weekend and no Alex sightings.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yeah I was expecting something. So disappointed two years in a row.


----------



## a_sussan

Yes, it's sad. Is Alex our new Greta Garbo?


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah I was expecting something. So disappointed two years in a row.





a_sussan said:


> Yes, it's sad. Is Alex our new Greta Garbo?



For me it looks like he starts to learn. He has nothing to promote, he's neither presenting nor nominated (_*gag*_) so there's no reason to attend any of these parties like certain other significant others of fellow Swedish actors who go to every envelope opening. It is kinda smart because this way he had a quiet week because the paps are focused on those parties.

He might become a Greta Garbo when his words finally follow actions and he moves to NYC.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *For me it looks like he starts to learn.* *He has nothing to promote,* he's neither presenting nor nominated (_*gag*_) so there's no reason to attend any of these parties like certain other significant others of fellow Swedish actors who go to every envelope opening. It is kinda smart because this way he had a quiet week because the paps are focused on those parties.
> 
> He might become a Greta Garbo when his words finally follow actions and he moves to NYC.



But Kellan Lutz showed up!  

I'm greedy, I just want new pics of him in a suit.

Though last year, he did have three movies to promote, but he just went to private parties. This year apparently nothing. Maybe he just hung out with the Swedish Posse.

He has scaled back on the appearances over the years.


----------



## Johanna81

Wonder if he isn't feeling crowds right now. How long does it take to decompress from a trip to the Antarctic?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> Wonder if he isn't feeling crowds right now. How long does it take to decompress from a trip to the Antarctic?



Don't think it's just decompressing. He didn't do any 'public' events last year's Oscar weekend either. And not much on GG weekend either. The last two Emmys have been very low key.

Some of that may be as Bag said, if he's really not got anything to promote, he may not feel the need to do this sort of thing at all or as much. He's done enough of these events over the last few years that perhaps he's decided this isn't really how he wants to network or socialize.


----------



## OHVamp

Other than not getting pictures and liking to see him in a tux, I'm ok with him not doing the schmooze red carpet circuit. Looks like 2016/17 may be his next big red carpet event with Tarzan. (adding I'm not predicting Tarzan will be oscar material, just a promotable movie. )

I wonder if TB will go out with a bang next season with almost the entire main cast showing up at the Emmys like first season. I can't remember who all from True Blood went to this years round of events. I believe AP, SM, JM, and CP (Arlene) went to some events like Emmys. Your memories are better than mine.


----------



## Johanna81

Saw this on another site. He was out and about at some point 

http://kris0ten.tumblr.com/post/78308381580/the-night-i-touched-the-stars


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> Other than not getting pictures and liking to see him in a tux, I'm ok with him not doing the schmooze red carpet circuit. Looks like 2016/17 may be his next big red carpet event with Tarzan. (adding I'm not predicting Tarzan will be oscar material, just a promotable movie. )
> 
> *I wonder if TB will go out with a bang next season with almost the entire main cast showing up at the Emmys like first season.* I can't remember who all from True Blood went to this years round of events. I believe AP, SM, JM, and CP (Arlene) went to some events like Emmys. Your memories are better than mine.



I think TB will only really go to the Emmys as guests or possible presenters if it doesn't suck this last season.



Johanna81 said:


> Saw this on another site. *He was out and about at some point *
> 
> http://kris0ten.tumblr.com/post/78308381580/the-night-i-touched-the-stars




This doesn't surprise me. He's attended MPTF fundraisers before (I think they also have one during the Emmys). He was probably socializing, but at places without pesky photographers or reporters, or where it's easier to avoid them. Like last year.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I think everyone who is in career mode goes out on Oscar weekend, so no surprise.  Am surprised we didn't hear of him at other private parties.  Sorry re the pics, he looked great two years ago at the parties.


----------



## OHVamp

Good point, BC about TB needing an actual nomination for some kind of Emmy in order to show up en masse. HBO wouldn't want to waste precious table/seat space at high level events on a show going out. Too many new ones like True Detective to promote. Maybe my memory of Emmy attendance was from 1st season (possibly 2nd too).

Side note. Love True Detective's lead-in music. It's equal to, maybe even better than, True Blood's. Very creative. Both of them are really great.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> *I think everyone who is in career mode goes out on Oscar weekend, so no surprise. * Am surprised we didn't hear of him at other private parties.  Sorry re the pics, he looked great two years ago at the parties.



I wouldn't be surprised if he went to even more low-key parties than last year.

Speculation only here, but i think he was in more public career/promotion mode when he first started getting fame. He was getting invites, getting seen, promoting himself, and TB, etc. And I think three years ago, when Bill and Gustaf were in town, he may have been helping them network. And I am presuming the ex liked the networking/photo opps as well.

I think as he's become more settled into his current fame level and comfort level he's be able to decide how and when he's going to network. His brothers seem to be doing fine on their own and he's not with anyone at the moment.

I also wouldn't be surprised if the 2012 Oscars weekend, where having a few minutes of conversation with EOlsen led to gossips having them dating, also led to to being more low key. 



OHVamp said:


> *Good point, BC about TB needing an actual nomination for some kind of Emmy in order to show up en masse. HBO wouldn't want to waste precious table/seat space at high level events on a show going out. *Too many new ones like True Detective to promote. Maybe my memory of Emmy attendance was from 1st season (possibly 2nd too).
> 
> Side note. Love True Detective's lead-in music. It's equal to, maybe even better than, True Blood's. Very creative. Both of them are really great.



TB got a lot more attention the first three seasons. It no longer has any critical acclaim and HBO doesn't seem to care about it. I am almost interested in how HBO promotes the final season, outside of having a premiere. Which I suppose is when we'll next see Alex in a suit.


----------



## Johanna81

And honestly as ninja as he seems to be able to be we don't even know if he is or isn't seeing someone.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he went to even more low-key parties than last year.
> 
> Speculation only here, but i think he was in more public career/promotion mode when he first started getting fame.




I´m disappointed. No hot pics of Alex this past weekend.  :cry:
and I agree, he doesn´t want to be in the spotlight at the moment it seems
and he doesn´t have to, he is doing fine anyway.  

Consolation: 
I´ve started re-watch Generation Kill, have not seen all the episodes .
It is really good. 
And The East is out on premium cable now, Cinemax.
(for you guys not for me)





















theeastiseverywhere.tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the news, views, and pix  Yes, this past weekend (for us) was disappointing, but then so was last year  although the amount of pr Alex did in '13 was insane.

Alex, not in a suit 















askarslover

eta:  Idk why the gifs aren't posting, I'll try again later.
eta2: Hah, tku tpf.
eta3: Just 'cos it's gorgeous, Puss pr Stkhlm '10





skarsgardaddict


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, I agree 2013 was a bit "mad", he had a lot of pr done for three movies. Then doing TB and shot 'The Giver', and then hard training and the trip to SP . Puh, that is some bizarre schedule to fit in some own R&R too. 

I can totally understand that he isn't out at so many events. 

And thank you for all for the pics and gifs. 

OT: I have now booked a hotel room in Gothenburg 7-11 August (WoW weekend)   I'm going to have so much fun. Iiikk..


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> *Zola*, I agree 2013 was a bit "mad", he had a lot of pr done for three movies. Then doing TB and shot 'The Giver', and then hard training and the trip to SP . Puh, that is some bizarre schedule to fit in some own R&R too.
> 
> I can totally understand that he isn't out at so many events.
> 
> And thank you for all for the pics and gifs.
> 
> OT: I *have now booked a hotel room in Gothenburg 7-11 August (WoW weekend)* 'coolio:  I'm going to have so much fun. Iiikk..  'yahoo:



Wow Sussan  I am so pleased for you. Apart from the possibility of running into (all accidental like) a certain tall blond Viking, I am sure you will have a fab weekend 

By way of celebration, a younger Alex, not in a suit 















henricavyll


----------



## Blue Irina

One of his best pics...

31.media.tumblr.com/f364ac8188bd63b81d858a07a8a16e46/tumblr_inline_n1qc2dmFkL1qzlpcx.jpg


----------



## gloomyharlow

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to posting here but been following this thread for updates on Alex everyday for some months now. Finally got around to register today 

Anyway, I post/repost regularly on my tumblr page on Alex. Last month I borrowed *The Diary Of A Teenage Girl* just to get a feel of what this Monroe character that Alex will be playing. I scan some pages of the book and made two posts about it on my tumblr if anyone is interested: 

http://mygloombeauty.tumblr.com/post/75967235656/i-borrowed-the-book-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-by

http://mygloombeauty.tumblr.com/post/76691227158/is-alexander-still-filming-diary-of-a-teenage

Anywho, nice to finally talk to you ladies here. Much Love


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome gloomyharlow!


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Welcome gloomyharlow!


 
Hey, thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Welcome gloomyharlow!  Already posting gifs like a pro! I've been here two years and still have 'issues' with them.

He's heading out of town, courtesy of JJ:

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/04...riley-smith-into-a-sexy-vampire-for-season-7/


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Gloomy!

New pics of Alex at *LAX* today (March 4, 2014):


















> Alexander Skarsgard carries his own luggage while catching a flight out of LAX Airport on Tuesday (March 4) in Los Angeles.



(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Alexander Skarsgard carries his own luggage" More like awkwardly rolling his luggage (or is it Ellen's luggage  )

Nice arm porn.

I wonder what's in the the mailing tube?

Also, I'm worried that he's going to trip over his shoelaces.

ETA: I also notice that in the second pic there's a fan with an Alex glossy pic, hoping for an autograph.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Hi BuckeyeChicago and Santress

So happy to see some new pics of Alex. I bet that poster he is carrying could be related to his favorite team lol


----------



## a_sussan

Those legs.. oh my.. and the arms.. *sigh*.. 

Thanks *Santress*, you are a gem


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Welcome, Gloomy!
> 
> New pics of Alex at *LAX* today (March 4, 2014):



Tku for the pix 

Poor guy - those paps sure do get up close  although Alex does look super fit 



gloomyharlow said:


> Hi BuckeyeChicago and Santress
> 
> So happy to see some new pics of Alex. I bet that poster he is carrying could be related to his favorite team lol



Hi gloomyharlow :welcome2:




BuckeyeChicago said:


> "Alexander Skarsgard carries his own luggage" More like awkwardly rolling his luggage (or is it Ellen's luggage  )
> 
> Nice arm porn.
> 
> I wonder what's in the the mailing tube?
> 
> Also, I'm worried that he's going to trip over his shoelaces.
> 
> ETA: *I also notice that in the second pic there's a fan with an Alex glossy pic, hoping for an autograph.*



Jeez Buckeye, you are super-observant. How does the fan know? I'd be lucky to find an unwrinkled piece of paper, (and a pen), for signing


----------



## Santress

^yw!

A few more:

















(Source: * Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## a_sussan

Probably going to San Francisco, a bit to light dressed to come home to Sweden, even though we had sun and about +6 C today.


----------



## Santress

More/Untagged:


























(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

Lots more & HQ/Untagged from today at *LAX* (March 4, 2014):


















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Nice to see him smile.

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the photos.  
so happy to see new pics. 

He is looking very fit and hot.    
It´s going to be good days ahead when he is bulking up for Tarzan. 
(I hope not to much though)

Welcome gloomyharlow!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good grief its an imposter..his jeans fit his a**!!!!!

Thanks Santress, he looks good. Peak physical condition.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the pix
> 
> Poor guy - those paps sure do get up close  although Alex does look super fit
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gloomyharlow :welcome2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeez Buckeye, you are super-observant. How does the fan know?* I'd be lucky to find an unwrinkled piece of paper, (and a pen), for signing



I recognized the bottom of the photo, it's from the S4 HBO cast photos. HBO didn't even bother with them last season.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good grief its an imposter..*his jeans fit his a**!!!!!*
> 
> Thanks Santress, he looks good. Peak physical condition.



And he's smiling in some of them! 

Looking at the photos veeery closely, it looks like the mailing tube is from Milk Studios and he's flying British Airways. And there were a lot of photogs there, and usually he's able to get in and out of airports without being noticed, especially by this many. So I wonder if it's not Tarzan related and WB tipped them off?


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at the photos veeery closely, it looks like the mailing tube is from Milk Studios and he's flying British Airways. And there were a lot of photogs there, and usually he's able to get in and out of airports without being noticed, especially by this many. So I wonder if it's not Tarzan related and WB tipped them off?




[naive]Do/would they do that really?[/naive]

I guess his time shooting TB might be over? We'll probably get even less Eric in the next season. Which is a good thing but still a part of me is sad - it could have been so good and yet it's not *sigh*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> [naive]Do/would they do that really?[/naive]
> 
> *I guess his time shooting TB might be over? *We'll probably get even less Eric in the next season. Which is a good thing but still a part of me is sad - it could have been so good and yet it's not *sigh*




They shoot through June, so highly unlikely that he's done with TB. But depending on TB's filming schedule he probably has days off, as as happened in previous seasons. And if he's got something to do, TB tends to be able to work around that, even if it wasn't a 'normal' break.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ryan Kwanten has also thrown out there that lots of TB favourites die this year.  I think the Sheriff will make it though.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They shoot through June, so highly unlikely that he's done with TB. But depending on TB's filming schedule he probably has days off, as as happened in previous seasons. And if he's got something to do, TB tends to be able to work around that, even if it wasn't a 'normal' break.



Ah - I see. Well, I guess time will tell.

I caught the last episode by accident the other day - I had only seen the Eric-scene. WOW, was it bad. It's funny because I used to hate on Alan Ball and now I look back at him thinking he was a genious compared to those who's in charge now. I really hope Eric and Pam will be mostly on their own. 

Also - did something change about how they film the show? It seemed to suddenly look different after the time-jump.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The s**t from the writing room probably leaked. Did it look sepia to you?


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The s**t from the writing room probably leaked. Did it look sepia to you?



Ha ha  The colours were different but also - very HD or almost like it was shot with a videocamera or something? The camera being closer - am I making sense?


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress!

lol.. must sure be an imposter, he's smiling and you are true about his jeans fitting, he looks superb.


----------



## OHVamp

Some cool pictures. Thank you for posting. He's looking fit and happy. Nice.


----------



## RedTopsy

From Daily Mail online.
Article and video, Alex at LAX. Departing? 

And the video is worth watching, he looks superhot here.   
as always nice to his fans. 

Link: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gard-looks-comfortable-alluring-jets-LAX.html


----------



## a_sussan

Thank  you *Topsy* for the vid, he sure looks mighty fine event though a bit annoyed with all the paps there.


----------



## VampFan

Welcome *gloomyharlow*!

Thank you *Santress* and *RedTopsy* for the pictures and the video. He's alive! and he's smiling!  He is looking mighty fine here. Based on the size of the suitcase, I'm guessing he's got about a month's worth of clothes in there. Wonder where he's going? I wish he was headed to London to hang out with Harry, but that's not until April if he even participates.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

An oldie from *Comic-Con 2011* (July 23, 2011):





(Source:  *theautographant* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Blue Irina

Alex looks great! I'm glad he is smiling. Thank you Santress.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Hi gloomyharlow :welcome2:


 



RedTopsy said:


> Welcome gloomyharlow!


 
Hello and thanks 








Thanks Santress for those awesome pics from the airport. 

Watched the video as well. I have to say Scandinavian folks have to be the nicest people on the planet. The way they always conduct themselves around their fans (especially us crazy Americans who are their fans) is very sweet and genuine. On top of that, they walk around with this special glow from within them. Very beautiful.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Welcome *gloomyharlow*!
> 
> Thank you *Santress* and *RedTopsy* for the pictures and the video. He's alive! and he's smiling!  He is looking mighty fine here. Based on the size of the suitcase, I'm guessing he's got about a month's worth of clothes in there. *Wonder where he's going? *I wish he was headed to London to hang out with Harry, but that's not until April if he even participates.




Where is he going? Presumably initially London. But since no one's tweeted or fanpiced him since his departure (how rude!  ) who knows where he actually is. He's only got a carryon with him, so wherever he is, he's probably not staying that long. Of course, this Alex, as long as he brought enough underwear, he can keep repeat wearing the jeans/tops.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Where is he going? Presumably initially London. But since no one's tweeted or fanpiced him since his departure (how rude!  ) who knows where he actually is. He's only got a carryon with him, so wherever he is, he's probably not staying that long. Of course, this Alex, as long as he brought enough underwear, he can keep repeat wearing the jeans/tops.



And I think it's a bit more neatly packed than usual and he might even brought a suit with him. Otherwise he almost always carry his army bag. So I would also think London and that he's flying with British Air might also be a sign where he's going.  

(Feels like I would start writing books, due to my vivid speculation.  )


----------



## gloomyharlow

Quick question. When Alexander said this in an interview when asked when he lost his virginity:

&#8221;That was 2008, I think.  Best eight seconds of my life.&#8221;

Was he serious or just kidding around? How old would he have been?


----------



## a_sussan

With his sense of humor I would say he was kidding.


----------



## Johanna81

gloomyharlow said:


> Quick question. When Alexander said this in an interview when asked when he lost his virginity:
> 
> &#8221;That was 2008, I think.  Best eight seconds of my life.&#8221;
> 
> Was he serious or just kidding around? How old would he have been?


Although there is a Swedish magazine out there where he wrote an article about his first time.


----------



## OHVamp

Hi GloomyHarlow. The virginity thing is from a short story he had in a Swedish book on the subject of celebrity virginity. His was titled, "Men Don't Eat Chocolate Mousse". It's cute and a hoot to read. One of the reasons I really began to like him as a person.

Here is a link to the story from "alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com".

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/...nt-eat-chocolate-mousse-this-is-a-short-story


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Quick question. When Alexander said this in an interview when asked when he lost his virginity:
> 
> That was 2008, I think.  Best eight seconds of my life.
> 
> Was he serious or just kidding around? How old would he have been?



Definitely kidding. He's got a very deprecating, sarcastic sense of humor, and that Men's Journal interview had lots of it.



Johanna81 said:


> Although there is a Swedish magazine out there where he wrote an article about his first time.



I think he was 14. Certainly not in his 30's.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hi there I've been reading the forum pages for a few years and I've finally registered! 

Alex certainly looks yummy walking through lax


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Santress said:


> Nice to see him smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Where is he going? Presumably initially London*. But since no one's tweeted or fanpiced him since his departure (how rude!  ) who knows where he actually is. He's only got a carryon with him, so wherever he is, he's probably not staying that long. Of course, this Alex, as long as he brought enough underwear, he can keep repeat wearing the jeans/tops.



He is here with me .....We have gone through 8 different flavoured frostings and all my bedsheets...


----------



## MooCowmoo

To all the new members!


----------



## MooCowmoo

I had an email today about 'Harry's South Pole Heroes'  Really looking forward to this!

Harry's South Pole Heroes on ITV on Sunday 16th and 23rd March 2014

Don't miss the two-part documentary airing at 8pm (GMT) on ITV, Sunday 16th and 23rd March 2014, of the epic 200km Virgin Money South Pole Allied Challenge trek with wounded service-men and women overcoming their injuries in one of the largest South Pole expeditions to date. 

The series will capture the experience of the three teams who took part in the Walking With The Wounded-organised South Pole Allied Challenge 2013: one from the UK, one from the US and the third from the Commonwealth (Canada and Australia), with a particular focus on the UK's Team Glenfiddich, the team that was spearheaded by the charity's patron, Prince Harry.

The series provides an often raw and emotional insight into the team members&#8217; traumatic experiences, and their determination to overcome life-changing injuries and complete the challenge.


----------



## a_sussan

It's now I would like to have ability to see some UK channels in Sweden. But hopefully the will air it on BBC Nordic later this year.


----------



## Opheliaballs

It would be on itv player online if you can get it in Sweden


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Moo! Welcome, Ophelia!

Alex with a fan at *Nobu* restaurant during *San Diego Comic-Con 2011* (July 21, 2011):





(Source:  *markheartlio* @ instagr.am)


----------



## RedTopsy

Cute fanpic!   
The skarsbrow in action.  

Welcome Opheliaballs!


----------



## a_sussan

And by the way, if he is in London, I will be in Gothenburg if he likes to pop over. ..


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> It's now I would like to have ability to see some UK channels in Sweden. But hopefully the will air it on BBC Nordic later this year.


 
Here's hoping the entire documentary ends up on youtube or Vimeo. I can't see this documentary on TV :shame:



OHVamp said:


> Hi GloomyHarlow. The virginity thing is from a short story he had in a Swedish book on the subject of celebrity virginity. His was titled, "Men Don't Eat Chocolate Mousse". It's cute and a hoot to read. One of the reasons I really began to like him as a person.
> 
> Here is a link to the story from "alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com".
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/...nt-eat-chocolate-mousse-this-is-a-short-story


 

I never read that. I will print it out at the library tomorrow so I can read it fully. Thank you so much 



Idun said:


> Ah - I see. Well, I guess time will tell.
> 
> I caught the last episode by accident the other day - I had only seen the Eric-scene. WOW, was it bad. It's funny because I used to hate on Alan Ball and now I look back at him thinking he was a genious compared to those who's in charge now. I really hope Eric and Pam will be mostly on their own.


 
I don't think with this last season we will be seeing much air time for Alexander. If it wasn't because of Alex fans having an uproar at how they tried killing him off in that last TB episode, I doubt they would have even bought Eric back. 

I just hope after TB ends, Alex finds another good TV series to join. Something like American Horror Story, The Walking Dead or Game of Thrones. 

I feel so bad for Alex because After Season 4, TB just dropped off the radar in the media and press. If it wasn't for The East, What Maisie Knew and his other films in 2013, I think we wouldn't have gotten any press news about him. Truly sad the way TB was abandoned like that by the media, but with bad script writing and corny plots, can't blame them. 

Edit: Let me throw in this beautiful picture:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Here's hoping the entire documentary ends up on youtube or Vimeo. I can't see this documentary on TV :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never read that. I will print it out at the library tomorrow so I can read it fully. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think with this last season we will be seeing much air time for Alexander.* If it wasn't because of Alex fans having an uproar at how they tried killing him off in that last TB episode, I doubt they would have even bought Eric back. *
> 
> I just hope after TB ends, *Alex finds another good TV series to join.* Something like American Horror Story, The Walking Dead or Game of Thrones.
> 
> I feel so bad for Alex because After Season 4, *TB just dropped off the radar in the media and press. *If it wasn't for The East, What Maisie Knew and his other films in 2013, I think we wouldn't have gotten any press news about him. Truly sad the way TB was abandoned like that by the media, but with bad script writing and corny plots, can't blame them.
> 
> Edit: Let me throw in this beautiful picture:



I'm not really sure the uproar had anything to do with why he signed on for one more year. From what I remember no one had signed on again when the finale aired. But, it's also possible that we'll never know, at least from his end. He's too professional for that.

I think for right now, he probably wants a break from TV. He, and the other TB actors, have mentioned that TB's schedule prevented them from taking roles. I think right now he wants the time to see how the movie career goes before heading back to TV.

As for media coverage, TB got coverage after S4. But combined with newer, and better, cable tv shows, both the media AND HBO didn't promote it as heavily. Not necessarily surprising, as it's an established show. But HBO really didn't do much last year, didn't really see any print ads, nor did any cast photos as they had previously. 
I wonder how much promotion they'll give it this spring.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BC..I think its very telling how little promotion we've seen. Really HBO? March and nada for a show that has consistently (despite some lacklustre writing) brought in the high ratings? Disappointing.

They used to start marketing in Dec/Jan with a non-actor spot ie "back in production" or some beautiful cast photos at least by February to get the ball rolling.

I've seen zip save for casting info. Zip. Four months out from the premiere of the final season.

Poorly played HBO.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I personally think hbo have done that with a few shows just lately the only think they seem interested in is GoT.

Off topic does anyone know if the vanguard is ever going to be made

Thank you for the warm welcome too


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome newcomers!!


----------



## a_sussan

gloomyharlow said:


> Hello and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Santress for those awesome pics from the airport.
> 
> Watched the video as well.  The way they always conduct themselves around their fans (especially us crazy Americans who are their fans) is very sweet and genuine. On top of that, they walk around with this special glow from within them. Very beautiful.



I have to say Scandinavian folks have to be the nicest people on the planet.

Yes, we are.. *lol*... and especially we Swedes..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> BC..I think its very telling how little promotion we've seen.* Really HBO? March and nada for a show that has consistently (despite some lacklustre writing) brought in the high ratings? Disappointing.*
> 
> They used to start marketing in Dec/Jan with a non-actor spot ie "back in production" or some beautiful cast photos at least by February to get the ball rolling.
> 
> I've seen zip save for casting info. Zip. Four months out from the premiere of the final season.
> 
> Poorly played HBO.



Very poorly played. I know they don't care, and I have worries about the quality of the season, but something would be nice. And they've been filming for 2 months, so about 3-4 episodes, more than enough for a little preview clip.

ETA: purusing the archives it looks like last year's first preview clip was the end of March. So I guess more waiting.



Opheliaballs said:


> I personally think hbo have done that with a few shows just lately the only think they seem interested in is GoT.
> 
> *Off topic does anyone know if the vanguard is ever going to be made*
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome too



You'd think that the script would be done by now!  But it took Jeff Bridges 20 years to get The Giver made, and he's a bigger name than Alex.

So perhaps in 20 years they'll finally get The Vanguard made, but instead of Alex as a lead, it'll be Ossian and Kolbjörn as the leads.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> I don't think with this last season we will be seeing much air time for Alexander. If it wasn't because of Alex fans having an uproar at how they tried killing him off in that last TB episode, I doubt they would have even bought Eric back.
> 
> I just hope after TB ends, Alex finds another good TV series to join. Something like American Horror Story, The Walking Dead or Game of Thrones.
> 
> I feel so bad for Alex because After Season 4, TB just dropped off the radar in the media and press. If it wasn't for The East, What Maisie Knew and his other films in 2013, I think we wouldn't have gotten any press news about him. Truly sad the way TB was abandoned like that by the media, but with bad script writing and corny plots, can't blame them.
> 
> Edit: Let me throw in this beautiful picture:



^ That is such a cute photo - I do love how at the time no one thought anything about smoking around babies 

I hope his tv days are well behind him - or that he can do things more like Generation Kill than TB. I think it's clear that being on a show like TB has taken it's toll on him - not just time away from his family and friends but also freedom to take other roles when they were offered. I hope he can continue to be free to take all the work that's offered to him without being confined by any tv show production schedules.


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Hi there I've been reading the forum pages for a few years and I've finally registered!
> 
> Alex certainly looks yummy walking through lax



Hi Opheliaballs :welcome2: and yes, Alex looks very yummy 




a_sussan said:


> It's now I would like to have ability to see some UK channels in Sweden. But hopefully the will air it on BBC Nordic later this year.



Don't worry, I'm sure it won't be long before the documentary hits YouTube, plus gifs and clips will soon appear 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Moo! Welcome, Ophelia!



Once again tku so much for the time you spend in posting all the fab photos, especially the ones from Lax - Alex taking fitness to a whole new level 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Very poorly played. I know they don't care, and I have worries about the quality of the season, but something would be nice. And they've been filming for 2 months, so about 3-4 episodes, more than enough for a little preview clip.
> 
> ETA: purusing the archives it looks like last year's first preview clip was the end of March. So I guess more waiting.
> 
> You'd think that the script would be done by now!  But it took Jeff Bridges 20 years to get The Giver made, and he's a bigger name than Alex.
> 
> So perhaps in 20 years they'll finally get The Vanguard made, but instead of Alex as a lead, it'll be Ossian and Kolbjörn as the leads.



Yes, I think HBO are just relying on the regular Truebies to keep tuning in, plus a few others who may just watch as it is the last ever season  I'm just glad Alex will finally be free of it. 

As to The Vanguard, (Ossian and Kolbjörn ), although hopefully if Tarzan goes well this will generate more interest and enthusiasm for The Vanguard.

Also I'm wondering why The Hidden is still so quiet.




Idun said:


> ^ That is such a cute photo - I do love how at the time no one thought anything about smoking around babies
> 
> I hope his tv days are well behind him - or that *he can do things more like Generation Kill **than TB*. I think it's clear that being on a show like TB has taken it's toll on him - not just time away from his family and friends but also freedom to take other roles when they were offered. I hope he can *continue to be free to take all the work that's offered* to him without being confined by any tv show production schedules.



 Yes, I'm very excited to see the types of roles Alex now chooses to take


----------



## Zola24

orcses






vinterfell






askarstherapy


----------



## Zola24

TB's golden days 


































mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Zola24 said:


> TB's golden days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy



Suh-keeh! Guh uh-way with your Beel and leave us Uh-reek!


----------



## Zola24

^ @*LeeLooDallasMP* -  don't encourage me 









teslascoils






switcbladekiller










spuffyfeels






mametupa


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, much thanks for the pics and gifs, such a nice way to start a sunny Saturday in Gothenburg.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku  I just want new photos of Alex, it's been what 4 days (lol). Come on Londoners don't let us down, it's Alexander Skarsgård, it's ok to be impressed. Moo must let him out sometime


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Moo will feed him cupcakes...before chaining him to her bed.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> ^ @*LeeLooDallasMP* -  don't encourage me



Thanks Zola for the hot pics! It´s a very good way to start the day. 




a_sussan said:


> Zola, much thanks for the pics and gifs, such a nice way to start a sunny Saturday in Gothenburg.



Lucky you and you could pop over to London and look for Alex there and then report to
us here, of course with some new pics.


----------



## a_sussan

On my way.. lol...


----------



## MooCowmoo

I only wanted a snuggle.....but you know how things escalate


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Moo will feed him cupcakes...before chaining him to her bed.



 Rats, I forgot about the cupcakes. I knew about Moo's penchant for chains but those cupcakes could be the clincher ush:

Hey Sussan, as RedTopsy said, get over to London now  I'm sure you can out-fox a silly Moo. Showering in red wine may help 

ETA: We've been rumbled. Don't let Moo's feigning of innocence fool you, someone has to set Alex free, we're relying on you 
Alex please show yourself soon  You've only been gone a few days and we're already going crazy


----------



## a_sussan

Bahawaah. .sure the red wine shower might help or a beer bath..lol..


----------



## Zola24

^  Yes, either / or 

I'm sure you will soon locate a 6'4" Viking sex god but this may help if you are in doubt 





sanctoerico now ericnorseman

Eta: The jeans are no longer quite as baggy


----------



## a_sussan

Jeans and tee it is, that is what I usually wear anyway  so that is not a problem. 

I will hunt him down, climb him like a tree and then fill him with beer and meat. After that he will be mine forever.. lol...


----------



## Idun

Every other Swedish guy over 15 dresses more or less like that


----------



## a_sussan

It's like a Swedish suit ..lol..


----------



## Idun

If only they all looked as good as Alex - fan, we'd be living in Paradise..


----------



## a_sussan

Idun, I know, but there are quite many tall, blond men here, but still they are not Alex.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Idun, I know, but there are quite many tall, blond men here, but still they are not Alex.



Sadly no *SIGH* How hard is it for us, huh 



LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Suh-keeh! Guh uh-way with your Beel and leave us Uh-reek!


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Jeans and tee it is, that is what I usually wear anyway  so that is not a problem.
> 
> I will hunt him down, climb him like a tree and then fill him with beer and meat. After that he will be mine forever.. lol...


Lol it's raining tho at the moment so maybe he's wearing that black ugly bomber jacket thing he wears :giggles:


----------



## MooCowmoo

In London it is sunny and quite warm......also he is wearing nothing but a smile.....

Come get him ladies, I will be finished with him in a day or so.....I'm not a greedy Moo


----------



## Opheliaballs

MooCowmoo said:


> In London it is sunny and quite warm......also he is wearing nothing but a smile.....
> 
> Come get him ladies, I will be finished with him in a day or so.....I'm not a greedy Moo


Really it's raining up north (but it always does up here)

Be sure to send him up the M1


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Zola24 said:


> ^ @*LeeLooDallasMP* -  don't encourage me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teslascoils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switcbladekiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spuffyfeels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mametupa



Aye Papiiiiiii gimme gimme moaaaaarrrrrrr!





ETA : what's with the new display on tPF? The tiny police attacks my eyes LOL!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^i thought it was just me - small and italics!

Welcome newcomers - you all have such creative names! Too bad we can't rename ourselves, I'd like a new one every now and then.

Moo, don't tell tales.  You have no intention of setting him free.  But wherever he is, apparently there are no cameras.  Or Moo's hubs has taken them out of the bedroom.

They usually get a TB midwinter break, I think, so maybe it's just this week he's out of LA.   Otherwise we'll have to resort to making up our own casting news and imaginary gossip (which some believe we do anyway  )


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> *^^i thought it was just me - small and italics!*
> 
> Welcome newcomers - you all have such creative names! Too bad we can't rename ourselves, I'd like a new one every now and then.
> 
> Moo, don't tell tales.  You have no intention of setting him free.  But wherever he is, apparently there are no cameras.  Or Moo's hubs has taken them out of the bedroom.
> 
> They usually get a TB midwinter break, I think, so maybe it's just this week he's out of LA.   *Otherwise we'll have to resort to making up our own casting news and imaginary gossip (which some believe we do anyway * )




They're still playing with the quotes features, aren't they? 

Of course we're going to, where would be the fun if we didn't!


----------



## Reborn

Another newcomer here
Recently found out about this guy - after seeing a pic on another site. 
He is just Lush!!


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome all newcomers!


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Hey Sussan, as RedTopsy said, get over to London now  I'm sure you can out-fox a silly Moo. Showering in red wine may help



I actually looked up flight to London (just for fun) but they didn't have anything until tomorrow and then I have to fly back home, so sorry gals if I let you down on the Alex-hunt this time.


----------



## RedTopsy

Sussan, you are forgiven...   



Saturday night-candy gifs:  















> Friday Fun Fact.
> The kiss in Never Be Mine took six hours, ten Tic Tacs, two tubes of cherry chapstick and twenty three takes to film, and made actress Maria Tornberg one of the lucky few who can honestly say, premium Swiss chocolate isnt the best thing theyve ever had in their mouth.
> 
> canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

RedTopsy said:


> Sussan, you are forgiven...
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night-candy gifs:



*heart skips a beat*

It should be me


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, much appreciated and I love the gifs. I just wish it would be me. 
And in my last night of my stay here in Gothenburg I will bid you all a good night and hoping that we all have nice dreams. Tomorrow at this time I will be home in my own bed. Night night!!


----------



## OHVamp

The kiss from Never Be Mine is droolworthy. I have stared at that thing far to long to be called normal.


----------



## Reborn

Saturday night-candy gifs:  

Thank you 
I'm hot just like an Oven....he he he

Can't stop staring at those gifs
swoon


----------



## Santress

Spotted in London tonight (March 8, 2014):





"@AlexTheMauler Alex Skarsgard was loving your performance tonight."

-*CiaranLamberton* @ twitter


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Santress said:


> Spotted in London tonight (March 8, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "@AlexTheMauler Alex Skarsgard was loving your performance tonight."
> 
> -*CiaranLamberton* @ twitter



Wait what? He's in my city?!???? Somebody is about to get stalked


----------



## VampFan

:welcome2: to the new members who worship at the the altar of Skars.

TY Santress. I guess Moo finally let him slip away. I thought she was helping him with his accent for Tarzan. Alex + tarzan + british accent = major drool.

Zola and Red, you're killing us with the pics. Thank you.


----------



## Zola24

Reborn said:


> Another newcomer here
> Recently found out about this guy - after seeing a pic on another site.
> He is just Lush!!



Hi Reborn :welcome2:




RedTopsy said:


> Sussan, you are forgiven...
> 
> Saturday night-candy gifs:



Thank you for the Never Be Mine gifs  Maria Tornberg's 6 hours of heaven 




Santress said:


> Spotted in London tonight (March 8, 2014):
> 
> imageshack.com/i/mavxz1j]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/802/vxz1.jpg
> 
> "@AlexTheMauler Alex Skarsgard was loving your performance tonight."
> 
> -CiaranLamberton @ twitter



Thank you for the fan pic 

I'm not really into boxing but Alexander Gustafsson did well, and I'm sure much celebratory alcohol was consumed by the other Alexander 




LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Wait what? He's in my city?!???? Somebody is about to get stalked



LeeLoo we're relying on you  now that he is finally free from Moo's evil clutches and Sussan's flights don't work out  Be lucky.




VampFan said:


> Welcome to the new members who worship at the the altar of Skars.
> 
> TY Santress. I guess Moo finally let him slip away. I thought she was helping him with his accent for Tarzan. Alex + tarzan + british accent = major drool.
> 
> Zola and Red, you're killing us with the pics. Thank you.



Any time


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll

****! 
In more ways than one, darn gifs don't want to post. I will not be defeated tpf so I guess I'll have to spend more time looking at the CV gifs - fml, lol.
Yay, success - at last!  The sexy mofo, I would slam him on that couch so effin fast


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Zola24 said:


> henricavyll
> 
> ****!
> In more ways than one, darn gifs don't want to post. I will not be defeated tpf so I guess I'll have to spend more time looking at the CV gifs - fml, lol.
> Yay, success - at last!  The sexy mofo, I would slam him on that couch so effin fast



Yaaaassss nothing like a good bunch of lust gifs of a The Swedish Viking before going to sleep at 5:25AM

Oh yeah, I'll be all over London all Sunday and up all night to get lucky (pun intended though I ate that song with a passion!)...


----------



## Reborn

WTF - I am minutes away from the O2 arena!!
I shake my head in total disappointment.............


----------



## Zola24

^ @*Reborn* - Well that's it then, you'll never be able to show your face on here again  
Poor you  Still it's not as bad as the Swedish girl who spent the day at Gröna Lund last June, and thought she'd had a really good time until she saw all the Askars with fans' photos on the internet  
Get out there now  Alternatively, camp out at Heathrow :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Haha... Zola, you are very demanding, but I agree, you London gals have to get out there and hunt him down even though you have to camp at Heathrow...lol..

Bawwahh...poor girl, but how could she miss that? He must had a hoard of girls follow him around.

So now I'm at the airport going home after a weekend of fun. Coming back in August at Wow weekend, then I will do my very very best to hunt down the elusive Mr. Skarsgård. May I should put an ad in the paper about free beer and red wine showers..lol..that might do the trick.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Reborn said:


> WTF - I am minutes away from the O2 arena!!
> I shake my head in total disappointment.............



Me too, could be there in 10 minutes!

That is why I let him out....he didn't go far


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Haha... Zola, you are very demanding, but I agree, you London gals have to get out there and hunt him down even though you have to camp at Heathrow...lol..
> 
> Bawwahh...poor girl, but how could she miss that? He must had a hoard of girls follow him around.
> 
> So now I'm at the airport going home after a weekend of fun. Coming back in August at Wow weekend, then I will do my very very best to hunt down the elusive Mr. Skarsgård. May I should put an ad in the paper about free beer and red wine showers..lol..that might do the trick.



Lol, what's a few hours, even days, of discomfort at Heathrow compared to a few seconds with Alex  

Hey, and you keep your eyes peeled, he could turn up anywhere :wondering I'd start running those ads now 

I'm glad you had fun in Gothenburg, have a good journey home 

Hah, you're going to be the only person at wow not watching the bands but scanning the crowds  




MooCowmoo said:


> Me too, could be there in 10 minutes!
> 
> That is why I let him out....he didn't go far 'sneaky:



Yeah, he's not going to go far when he knows there a Moo needs milking 

------

Should anyone need any encouragement 









santress


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola24 said:


> *Yeah, he's not going to go far when he knows there a Moo needs milking *
> 
> ------
> 
> Should anyone need any encouragement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santress




Zola hun, you have no idea how many dirty comments I have rolling around in my head right now


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, I can only imagine. ..lol...


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Zola hun, you have no idea how many dirty comments I have rolling around in my head right now



Lol, oh yes, so many thoughts  Guess your comments will have to stay that way as we don't want to be tpf censored again  
We'd write some fab fan fiction  I still think one of  the funniest things I have ever read is the post you wrote about only having scratty pieces of tissue after sex


----------



## Zola24

@MooCowmoo - just incase we need any inspiration  as if, lol























mametupa


----------



## Blue Irina

Zola24 said:


> @MooCowmoo - just incase we need any inspiration  as if, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mametupa





Ohhh Molly! A missed opportunity. Loved her character. FU Beehl!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola24 said:


> @MooCowmoo - just incase we need any inspiration  as if, lol



*sharp intake of breath* Those V cut abs...


----------



## a_sussan

I must say that if I loved his body then, his body now it is so much more toned, so now are his body totally mouthwatering    *sigh*...

And very few can wear his pants so low as he can


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> I must say that if I loved his body then, his body now it is so much more toned, so now are his body totally mouthwatering    *sigh*...
> 
> And very few can wear his pants so low as he can


Well said his body is so beautiful I just wanna climb him like a tree


----------



## RedTopsy

Reborn said:


> Saturday night-candy gifs:
> 
> Can't stop staring at those gifs
> swoon



Welcome Reborn!  




MooCowmoo said:


> *sharp intake of breath* Those V cut abs...





a_sussan said:


> I must say that if I loved his body then, his body now it is so much more toned, so now are his body totally mouthwatering   *sigh*...
> 
> And very few can wear his pants so low as he can





Opheliaballs said:


> Well said his body is so beautiful I just wanna climb him like a tree




We are so lucky that he is the new Tarzan,  there will be so much hot
photos of him to look forward to. 


Gifs from Straw Dogs.  
(probably posted before but we can look at them again)













letsnikolposts.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank Topsy, he sure fill those jeans and I love it and those arms.. ..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Zola hun, you have no idea how many dirty comments I have rolling around in my head right now



Oh, I'm sure we can come close to a very accurate number! 



a_sussan said:


> I must say that if I loved his body then, his body now it is so much more toned, so now are his body totally mouthwatering    *sigh*...
> 
> And very few can wear his pants so low as he can



That's the impressive part, not that he wasn't toned before, but as the SP pics show, he's really in shape now, much more defined. But a different sort of defined than he was in SD.

And concerning the SP, Therese Frentz gave an update this week on the WWTW site:

"For several reasons, my self-doubt multiplied during the days leading  to the start of the race. You can&#8217;t help but question your level of  physical fitness when you become short of breath with just the tiniest  bit of exertion. Of course it&#8217;s the altitude, but I was beating myself  up about it. I also had to start a round of strong antibiotics due to a  nasty ear infection exasperated by the frigid winds and made my inside  feel 50 shades of gross. The unexpected amount of sastrugi exhausted me  in a short practice run Team Noom Coach had with our fully loaded pulks.  To top it all off, I almost slipped into the pit of the loo on more  than one occasion. Everyone else goes on and on about the fantastic  castle loos Prince Harry made, but I had become very scared of the damn  thing!
*Luckily for me, I was a member of Team Noom Coach. Before the race  even started, the physically stronger members of the team such as Alex  and Mark offered to take some of the weight from my pulk. After the race  started, and they saw how much I was still struggling, they took even  more of the load. *It was awesome teamwork, but I felt so guilty about  literally not being able to pull my own weight. Little Margaux was able  to haul more weight than me! So what did I contribute to the team other  than the ability to eat copious amounts of hakarl?
 The end of Race Day Three held a very unwelcome surprise. After  settling down in our tents I discovered a blister on one of my fingers.  My heart sunk knowing it was frostbite. I felt so stupid letting myself  get a preventable injury. Even worse, I let myself become scared. The  reality of possibly scarring or even losing part of my hand sunk any  self-confidence or excitement for the expedition I had left. With that  horrible mindset, Race Day Four almost became the day I quit. My  attitude towards my performance and capabilities was at rock bottom. It  didn&#8217;t help that I was having stomach pains as well. In my mind I began  rehearsing what I was going to tell the documentary cameras my reasons  for quitting were.
 It became extremely important to turn my thoughts away from the  negative to keep myself from running into one of the Arctic Trucks when  it passed. I would think about all the people at home who have been so  supportive of me. I know none of them would ever say, or even think, ill  of me for quitting, but I wanted to maintain that image of the &#8216;tough  chick.&#8217; I mean, no one wants to disappoint their fans, right? Also,  being involved with WWTW has been one huge once-in-a-lifetime  opportunity after another. Who would have ever thought I would meet the  Queen of England? Antarctica is where I needed to pay my dues for all of  those incredible things we&#8217;ve done. I owed it to WWTW to stay in the  race. *However, what really kept me skiing was my team. Not only were  they hauling weight for me, but they never made me feel I was a burden.  All of that negative talk was coming from me, never from them. Plus, how  could I quit when those around me are dealing with higher levels of  pain (Margaux) or feeling even more dependent on others than I did  (Ivan)."*


http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...here-is-no-place-like-home-by-therese-frentz/


----------



## ellieroma

Santress said:


> Spotted in London tonight (March 8, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "@AlexTheMauler Alex Skarsgard was loving your performance tonight."
> 
> -*CiaranLamberton* @ twitter



OH MAN!! My boyfriend wanted to go to this and i said no. If only i'd known!!


----------



## Reborn

Thank you to all those who have welcomed me 

It was the Antartica expedition photos that turned me onto this fine fine fine man!
He looks amazing in those. 

Love the gifs tonight!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great read about Alex helping his team on the WWTW. Such an amazing man! 

What was that new photo of Alex in London taken at? Game? Concert? Great goodies here tonight


----------



## a_sussan

It was at an UFC fight night in London. He was watching Alexander Gustafsson "The Mauler" winning against Jimi Manuwa.


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> It was at an UFC fight night in London. He was watching Alexander Gustafsson "The Mauler" winning against Jimi Manuwa.


 
Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Zola24

> alexskarsgardnet
> 
> This just in from our friend Ed Parker over at Walking With The Wounded&#8230;
> 
> "Hi Jenna
> 
> Just so you know, the expedition documentary will be shown this coming Sunday (16th) on NBC at 7pm EST. There&#8217;s plenty of footage of Alex! -Ed&#8221;
> 
> He also let on that they&#8217;ll be holding an auction soon for something near and dear to Alex&#8217;s heart through his snowy adventure to the South Pole.
> 
> We&#8217;ll keep you guys in the KNOW.
> 
> Jenna xoxo


----------



## OHVamp

I'm looking forward to seeing more about the WWTW trip. It was such an amazing endeavor for everyone involved.


----------



## Zola24

I'm so sorry - UPDATE!! 



> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> *****UPDATE*****
> So, we told Ed about the discrepancies regarding the date and time slot he was told the documentary would air in the US.  Hes checking into it and said, so far, NBC was being indecisive.
> 
> Hell let us know when he hears more, so until thenforget the time slot we previously shared with you.  Erase it from your DVRs and be ready for it.
> 
> 
> We believe the documentary will be called Harrys South Pole Heroes, same as its to be titled in the UK.
> 
> He also let on that theyll be holding an auction soon for something near and dear to Alexs heart through his snowy adventure to the South Pole.
> 
> Well keep you guys in the KNOW.
> 
> Jenna xoxo
> Please see the update.


----------



## mik1986

Hello everyone!!!! I hope all is well . Just wanted to say that I just got my report from my Cardiologist and was told that my Echocardiogram showed that my heart was in excellent condition !


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I hope all is well . J*ust wanted to say that I just got my report from my Cardiologist and was told that my Echocardiogram showed that my heart was in excellent condition *!




Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Great news, Mik!


----------



## VampFan

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I hope all is well . Just wanted to say that I just got my report from my Cardiologist and was told that my Echocardiogram showed that my heart was in excellent condition !



Great news, Mik! Did the cardiologist also tell you to stop looking at pictures of Joe so you don't have a relapse? Really happy for you.


----------



## Zola24

Mik  I'm so pleased for you  I always knew you had a good heart  Love and hugs


----------



## OHVamp

That is great news MIC about your cardiogram.


----------



## MooCowmoo

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I hope all is well . Just wanted to say that I just got my report from my Cardiologist and was told that my Echocardiogram showed that my heart was in excellent condition !



Fantastic news mik!...In fact this shared good news will make me smile all day tomorrow


----------



## AB Negative

MIK...that is the best news I have heard all year!  Congrats and take good care of yourself.  We still have a scouting mission in LA to complete...


----------



## gloomyharlow

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I hope all is well . Just wanted to say that I just got my report from my Cardiologist and was told that my Echocardiogram showed that my heart was in excellent condition !


 
Although I'm new to posting on this page, I am happy that your Echocardiogram came back with good news. 

Enjoy a little something I made last night


----------



## Opheliaballs

Fab news mik


----------



## a_sussan

Awesome news mik, so nice to hear that your heart is excellent condition.


----------



## mik1986

OHVamp said:


> That is great news MIC about your cardiogram.



Thanks OHVamp 



MooCowmoo said:


> Fantastic news mik!...In fact this shared good news will make me smile all day tomorrow



Thank you MooCowmoo 



AB Negative said:


> MIK...that is the best news I have heard all year!  Congrats and take good care of yourself.  *We still have a scouting mission in LA to complete...*



We sure do! I still have my "Hi! I'm Mik1986 sign" 



gloomyharlow said:


> Although I'm new to posting on this page, I am happy that your Echocardiogram came back with good news.
> 
> Enjoy a little something I made last night



Welcome Gloomyharlow and Thank you . I LOVVVVE your "project" from last night .



Opheliaballs said:


> Fab news mik



Thanks Opheliaballs 



a_sussan said:


> Awesome news mik, so nice to hear that your heart is excellent condition.



Thank you A_Sussan


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Mik  I'm so pleased for you  I always knew you had a good heart  Love and hugs



Thank you so much Zola. I am sending Love and Hugs to you !


----------



## mik1986

scaredsquirrel said:


> Great news, Mik!



Thanks Scaredsquirrel


----------



## mik1986

VampFan said:


> Great news, Mik! Did the cardiologist also tell you to stop looking at pictures of Joe so you don't have a relapse? Really happy for you.



Thank you VampFan . I know, right ? I HAVE to stop drooling over...er...stop looking over those pictures of Joe :giggles:


----------



## RedTopsy

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I hope all is well . Just wanted to say that I just got my report from my Cardiologist and was told that my Echocardiogram showed that my heart was in excellent condition !



Good news Mik!  Take care.  



gloomyharlow said:


> Although I'm new to posting on this page, I am happy that your Echocardiogram came back with good news.
> 
> Enjoy a little something I made last night



Thanks for the fine collage!


----------



## RedTopsy

Fan pic. Alex in London at UFC, Mars 8.








skarslovers.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Mik,  I'm happy to hear everything is o.k. and your heart is healthy.
Congrats & hugs, sweet lady.

Gloomy, thank you for the lovely collage!



RedTopsy said:


> Fan pic. Alex in London at UFC, Mars 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarslovers.tumblr


Thanks, Red!

I saw that three days ago but did not post it because the post poofed right after it first popped up.  Since that tumblr doesn't source most of their images, it made me wonder if they deleted it for some reason.

Seems like it may have just been a tumblr glitch since it's back up again.

It looks like it's maybe a Facebook photo judging by the size.  Unfortunately, their search feature is shot although some people have told me it still works for them.

Bigger version:





(Original Source Unknown via *skarslovers* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Santress. . Thanks.


----------



## BagBerry13

*Squirrel*, is your cleaning lady on vacation again? Damn, you can't do anything yourself, huh?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^it's still winter, Bag.  I have nuts to gather.  they pile up...

I see Skars-beard in those pics (thanks Santress).  guess he's not doing any work while he's there -


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^it's still winter, Bag.  I have nuts to gather.  they pile up...
> 
> I see Skars-beard in those pics (thanks Santress).  guess he's not doing any work while he's there -



That's why I was stumbling over all these nuts. Spring is coming. Hurry up!


----------



## gloomyharlow

mik1986 said:


> Welcome Gloomyharlow and Thank you . I LOVVVVE your "project" from last night .


 
You're welcome 






Great picture Santress! Thanks :greengrin:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Mik,  I'm happy to hear everything is o.k. and your heart is healthy.
> Congrats & hugs, sweet lady.
> 
> Gloomy, thank you for the lovely collage!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Red!
> 
> I saw that three days ago but did not post it because the post poofed right after it first popped up.  Since that tumblr doesn't source most of their images, it made me wonder if they deleted it for some reason.
> 
> Seems like it may have just been a tumblr glitch since it's back up again.
> 
> It looks like it's maybe a Facebook photo judging by the size.  Unfortunately, their search feature is shot although some people have told me it still works for them.
> 
> Bigger version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Original Source Unknown via *skarslovers* tumblr)



That fan looks a lot like one of my friends from college. It's not, but it's weirding me out.



BagBerry13 said:


> That's why I was stumbling over all these nuts. *Spring is coming.* Hurry up!



No, that's Winter Is Coming.

We're in the 70s and scheduled for 1-3 inches of snow tomorrow. squirrel's neck of the woods is supposed to get near blizzard conditions tonight.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Sigh*. Anyone else long for the days this thread was an _*actual *_news and gossip thread instead of just a rehash of old pics everyone has seen?


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Sigh*. Anyone else long for the days this thread was an _*actual *_news and gossip thread instead of just a rehash of old pics everyone has seen?


 

In the mood to talk? How about the fact he dated this gorgeous gal Sara Tun years ago and is still good friends with her. I mention her simply because a friend of my from Sweden is around the same circle of friends as she is....and since it's a little gossipy . 

Picture of her (damn she's hot...) 





Some more from the main source of the site http://public.fotki.com/torilady/stuff-/ . They also have some random pictures of Alexander


----------



## a_sussan

Gloomy, she sure is. 

Free, I so with you, it is getting a bit boring with no news and gossip.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Gloomy, she sure is.
> 
> Free, I so with you, it is getting a bit boring with no news and gossip.



It may bore us, but something tells me he's just fine with it. He's been very good with being boring and ninja this year.


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, and in a kind of way I'm fine with that. All I want is that our ninja is happy. That we don't have any gossip is just our problem, he is just fine without it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You guys don't want any new photos or stories to comment on? 

That sure makes for a boring a** thread and negates its actual existence.


----------



## a_sussan

Sure I do want gossip, news and  juicy pics that's what I'm here for. But if I see it from our ninjas side of things, I can be kind of glad that there are no gossip or juicy pics. But that doesn't say that we don't have needs, we have great needs and at least I want him to satisfy it...lol..in hopefully more way than one...


----------



## Reborn

Love how supportive the folks in this thread are!! 
I don't know you Mik but I am glad to hear that you are well


----------



## RedTopsy

OTP Gossip,

Sometimes there are very slow periods on this thread
but as a fan of him I like to go here to look for news and if there isn´t anything else maybe a pic of him can  brighten up my day.

Maybe, it is the calm before the storm... 

When  the Tarzanfilming gets going I think there will be lots of more 
interesting  gossip. 



&#12288;

&#12288;


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Well, everyone needs a good PopCandies video to overanalyze...!


----------



## Zola24

^ *Squirrel* - oh yes the days of the Popcandies' videos 

Well this is kinda news 








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> First trailer for The Giver is coming soon!
> 
> The movie opens August 15, 2014.



Not much to discuss tho


----------



## a_sussan

*clapping my hands*.. Zola, thank you for bringing us great news.


----------



## MooCowmoo

From True Blood.net....Eric's new girlie 

http://true-blood.net/2014/03/12/meet-erics-new-love-interest-gabriella-wright/


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Moo,


----------



## mik1986

RedTopsy said:


> Good news Mik!  Take care.



Thank you so much RedTopsy 



Santress said:


> Mik,  I'm happy to hear everything is o.k. and your heart is healthy.
> Congrats & hugs, sweet lady.



Thank you so much Santress. I am sending hugs your way  



Reborn said:


> Love how supportive the folks in this thread are!!
> I don't know you Mik but I am glad to hear that you are well



Thank you so much Reborn


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That fan looks a lot like one of my friends from college. It's not, but it's weirding me out.
> 
> No, that's Winter Is Coming.
> 
> *We're in the 70s and scheduled for 1-3 inches of snow tomorrow. squirrel's neck of the woods is supposed to get near blizzard conditions tonight.*



Well not for me. We've got 20 degrees here so I'm having spring feelings. Winter jacket, what's that?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Sigh*. Anyone else long for the days this thread was an _*actual *_news and gossip thread instead of just a rehash of old pics everyone has seen?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> You guys don't want any new photos or stories to comment on?
> 
> That sure makes for a boring a** thread and negates its actual existence.



Well, I can announce I'm spreading the love regarding _Puss_. The fellow Swedophile I've met last year due to my "changes in circumstances" was equipped with it by me today (he's more fluent in Swedish than I am). I'll report how it went.

And I'm gonna see Lykke Li's show in May.


----------



## Johanna81

Saw this on another site. He's in Sweden:

https://mobile.twitter.com/katieleathers/status/443782283754217472

@katieleathers: Saw Alexander Skårsgard in Stockholm. Tall. Swedish.


----------



## a_sussan

I knew it..   I had a feeling that he would go home and see his family. So now he's just one hour away.  Maybe I should go to Stockholm this weekend


----------



## scaredsquirrel

See Free? You're like a thread genie. All sorts of news now! Which is good, it does get dullsville without something at times.  So, if Eric has a new chick, he must not be deep fried, or we are getting lots of flashbacks.


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> I knew it..   I had a feeling that he would go home and see his family. So now he's just one hour away.  Maybe I should go to Stockholm this weekend



I sent him home.....Your turn


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> See Free? You're like a thread genie. All sorts of news now! Which is good, it does get dullsville without something at times.  So, if Eric has a new chick, he must not be deep fried, or we are getting lots of flashbacks.



Its because I'm in hospital with Son #1 again...and my thread genie-ness. It always come through when I need distraction.

Old photos are boring as bats**t.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Moo, I will keep him safe with me.  and just maybe I will let him out occasionally... lol...


----------



## RedTopsy

Johanna81 said:


> Saw this on another site. He's in Sweden:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/katieleathers/status/443782283754217472
> 
> @katieleathers: Saw Alexander Skårsgard in Stockholm. Tall. Swedish.



Great news he is back in Sweden for a while.  



a_sussan said:


> I knew it..   I had a feeling that he would go home and see his family. So now he's just one hour away.  Maybe I should go to Stockholm this weekend



Lucky you only one hour away!   I have at least 10-12 hours to get there (by car). 



scaredsquirrel said:


> See Free? You're like a thread genie. All sorts of news now! Which is good, it does get dullsville without something at times.  So, if Eric has a new chick, he must not be deep fried, or we are getting lots of flashbacks.



Maybe some sexy times ahead for Eric .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well not for me. *We've got 20 degrees here* so I'm having spring feelings. Winter jacket, what's that?



I hate you!  



scaredsquirrel said:


> See Free? You're like a thread genie. All sorts of news now! Which is good, it does get dullsville without something at times.  *So, if Eric has a new chick, he must not be deep fried, or we are getting lots of flashbacks.*



She tweeted about it, a month ago,  I suspect that there wasn't much screen time for her:

Loved working with the #*trueblood* family ... Inspiring world to be part of. @*HBO* @*TrueBloodHBO* thankyou !!

        1:42 PM - 11 Feb 2014                  


https://twitter.com/LadyGwright/status/433355372275855360



FreeSpirit71 said:


> You guys don't want any *new photos or stories to comment on?*
> 
> That sure makes for a boring a** thread and negates its actual existence.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Its because I'm in hospital with Son #1 again*...and my thread genie-ness. It always come through when I need distraction.
> 
> Old photos are boring as bats**t.



Well yes of course!  But we've gotten spoiled the last few years, haven't we? Gossip, plus stuff to promote. And this Winter/Spring, not much in either department.

Maybe if we're lucky we'll get some promotion from him for WWTW's US documentary. At least we'll get footage.

Well )#@*($  (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## a_sussan

BagBerry13 said:


> Well not for me. We've got 20 degrees here so I'm having spring feelings. Winter jacket, what's that?



It's spring here in Sweden, today we had a sunny day with +9C/48F. The sun set around 5pm but it's still light out until 6-6.30 pm. Quite nice!


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex leaving the gym in West Hollywood today (March 13, 2014):


















(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm...Buff-y the Lady Slayer? :lolots:


----------



## a_sussan

Oh, gym pic.. but but.. where is his sexy outfit, not this aren't sexy but..

And he sure much have a lot of flight points by now...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

SkarsToes!

And he's clean shaven, so back to filming TB again, I'm presuming.

And that's not Equinox, so I'm presuming he found another gym, since we haven't seen gym shots of him in two years. Or more.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm...Buff-y the Lady Slayer? :lolots:



 ..


----------



## Opheliaballs

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm...Buff-y the Lady Slayer? :lolots:


Lol he is certainly looks good in these pics


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its because I'm in hospital with Son #1 again...and my thread genie-ness. It always come through when I need distraction.
> 
> Old photos are boring as bats**t.



Hope everything is ok Free. xoxo 


Love the new pics, but i miss his old gym clothes.


----------



## a_sussan

sydney, you are not alone missing the old clothes.


----------



## RedTopsy

Looking good Alex. :kiss:
Thanks for pics Santress!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More/HQ & Untagged from today in West Hollywood (March 13, 2014):


























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ok, I've been staring at the HQ's for a little longer than necessary.

Neck porn.

Nice McGrumpFace

His calves.

I think he needs to find a bigger pair of flip flops.

Also, the first three toes on his left foot seem a bit smushed. And because I've been, um, 'researching' other photos of his feet, this seems to be recent. Result of being in snow/ski boots for the Trek?

ETA: 'Research"
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...er-skarsgard-xvi-735440-440.html#post23371240

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...er-skarsgard-xvi-735440-486.html#post23716467

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...er-skarsgard-xvi-735440-486.html#post23714951


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh no, the sworts AND flip flops?  And no arm porn? Does this count as a gym pic outing?!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> imageshack.com/i/0uqm20j



Thank you for all the great photo posting 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ok, I've been staring at the HQ's for a little longer than necessary.
> 
> Neck porn.
> 
> Nice McGrumpFace
> 
> His calves.
> 
> I think he needs to find a bigger pair of flip flops.
> 
> Also, the first three toes on his left foot seem a bit smushed. And because I've been, um, 'researching' other photos of his feet, this seems to be recent. Result of being in snow/ski boots for the Trek?
> 
> ETA: 'Research"
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...er-skarsgard-xvi-735440-440.html#post23371240
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...er-skarsgard-xvi-735440-486.html#post23716467
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...er-skarsgard-xvi-735440-486.html#post23714951



You are too good to us - all that tireless research you do 

Yes, the toes on his left foot do look slightly smushed. It could be from the wtw polar trek, or perhaps he dropped a beer bottle on his toes whilst celebrating Gustafsson's latest win, although have you checked with Moo as he may have sustained the injury whilst satisfying her 

-----------------

And I think Alex looks fab  and far hotter in sworts and flip flops than any man has a right to - please don't disturb me, I'm off in fantasy skars land  again


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for all the great photo posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too good to us - all that tireless research you do
> 
> -----------------
> 
> And I think Alex looks fab  *and far hotter in sworts and flip flops than any man has a right to* - please don't disturb me, I'm off in fantasy skars land  again



Yes, thank you* Santress * 

*Zola*, it's difficult style to pull off but he does it so well


----------



## ellieroma

Its a good job i waited until lunch to look at those photos; he looks so good and now i have a whole hour to study them


----------



## Reborn

This mans frame is lush! even in baggy Gym sweats

Thank  you to those who posted these pictures.
Friday just got a lot better


----------



## gloomyharlow

Thank you Santress for the new pictures! 

I love his feet. And toes. Never seen them so open and free like today. Lord, this man......no one has ever gotten me into feet before. 

AND he looks gorgeous (as usual). 

I'm a mess....


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Yes, thank you* Santress *
> 
> *Zola*, *it's difficult style to pull off but he does it so well*



Oh Sussan, Alex really does look absolutely slammable  and judging from the other comments, we have just entered a whole new world of Skarsporn 


From the always excellent CBLA 







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .you could put a bucket over your head and wed still know it was you.


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Oh Sussan, Alex really does look absolutely slammable  and judging from the other comments, *we have just entered a whole new world of Skarsporn *
> 
> 
> From the always excellent CBLA



   Oh yes!! 

Very funny CBLA pic


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lainey posted the gyn pictures today. She prefers Joel over Alex these days. 

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-leaves-the-gym-Tarzan-goes-into-pre-production/29709



> Here&#8217;s someone we haven&#8217;t heard from in a while. Check out Alexander Skarsgard who IS NOT DATING ELLEN PAGE, though there was a very hardcore group of people who desperately wanted to believe this, leaving the gym yesterday._ True Blood_ usually premieres in June. They&#8217;re almost half way through shooting Season 7, the final season of the series. Will you check back in with them for the last ride? Ryan Kwanten said recently that some will die. Some you still care about. As far as I&#8217;m concerned, they could all die but Pam and we&#8217;d be in good shape.
> 
> After _True Blood_, Skarsgard will likely focus on _Tarzan_. Warner Bros confirmed last month that pre-production on the film, directed by David Yates, is underway and the movie is scheduled for release on July 1, 2016. In other words, they&#8217;re putting big bank on it. They&#8217;re putting big bank on Alexander Skarsgard. It&#8217;s his big push to become a major motion picture star and a franchise player. I&#8217;m not sold on the project but I do believe in the team. In addition to David Yates, Jerry Weintraub is producing. And also David Barron who also oversaw the Harry Potter collection. In other words, Skarsgard is working with proven winners.


 
My cynical mind is asking, so she believes in the team so if it flops it will be Alex's fault?


----------



## VampFan

Ms Kiah said:


> Lainey posted the gyn pictures today. She prefers Joel over Alex these days.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-leaves-the-gym-Tarzan-goes-into-pre-production/29709
> 
> 
> 
> My cynical mind is asking, so she believes in the team so if it flops it will be Alex's fault?



Lainey liked Skars in the beginning and then KB came along and soured her opinion of him. She really likes Olivia Munn, so by association, she likes Joel better, IMO. She has started to soften towards Alex in recent months. I'm banking on the team also and hope that this will lead to bigger and better for Alex. But I also agree with you that Lainey's favorites are never to blame when a movie tanks (Taylor Kitsch for example).


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Actually, that's relatively supportive from Lainey - she hates it when male stars in particular papwhore, so he's getting credit for not doing that; she isn't blaming him for TB and she is giving credit for him being smart enough to wait for a franchise with good people.  He may be coming out of the Beige penalty box.  And go right back in the moment he starts dating someone...


----------



## gloomyharlow

VampFan said:


> Lainey liked Skars in the beginning and then KB came along and soured her opinion of him. She really likes Olivia Munn, so by association, she likes Joel better, IMO. She has started to soften towards Alex in recent months. I'm banking on the team also and hope that this will lead to bigger and better for Alex. But I also agree with you that Lainey's favorites are never to blame when a movie tanks (Taylor Kitsch for example).


 
I think Bosworth soured everything for everyone just because of who she is. Olivia Munn is a really cool chick and smart to boot. Loved her book when I read it last year.

Bosworth is just....



scaredsquirrel said:


> Actually, that's relatively supportive from Lainey - she hates it when male stars in particular papwhore, so he's getting credit for not doing that; she isn't blaming him for TB and she is giving credit for him being smart enough to wait for a franchise with good people.  He may be coming out of the Beige penalty box.  And go right back in the moment he starts dating someone...


 
I thought it was so cool when he was dating Ellen Page. Never had a problem with her.  Then she turned around and became gay on all of us. lol


----------



## BagBerry13

Why do I have no problem to believe this was Alex?


----------



## a_sussan

Bag, .. lol.. that was my first thought too. Sound just like him.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I can't picture Bill saying it either, so it has to be Alex. lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Why do I have no problem to believe this was Alex?



The odds are rather strong that it was Alex. Really really strong. 

Though this description of the offender amuses me:

"The Thor star is refusing to name the *child* that uttered the expletive,  but admits he had no problem with his *young son'*s foul mouth."

Maybe the writer thinks it could be Ossian or Kolbjorn?


----------



## Idun

"But I said it lovingly"



honestly I could imagine anyone of them saying it. Especially when drunk


----------



## a_sussan

Idun, *lol*.. I agree.. and after hearing him shouting the c**t word all over the stadium. . I think we have a winner...lol..


----------



## Idun

VampFan said:


> Lainey liked Skars in the beginning and then KB came along and soured her opinion of him. She really likes Olivia Munn, so by association, she likes Joel better, IMO. She has started to soften towards Alex in recent months. I'm banking on the team also and hope that this will lead to bigger and better for Alex. But I also agree with you that Lainey's favorites are never to blame when a movie tanks (Taylor Kitsch for example).



Lainey is a fickly ***** (her own words). She used to hate Olivia Munn. I think she likes Olivia because of Joel actually. No idea why.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Idun, *lol*.. I agree.. and after hearing him shouting the c**t word all over the stadium. . I think we have a winner...lol..



I  him the most at Bajen games


----------



## a_sussan

I do too.. He sure love is team.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Idun, *lol*.. I agree.. and after hearing him shouting the c**t word all over the stadium. . I think we have a winner...lol..



I think I would have suspected him anyway, but last summer's match footage, that sort of seals the deal. 

And Stellan doesn't say when this happened. It's possible that it was earlier in his time in HW, and now he 'knows better' (save such things for the appropriate venue, like football games!).

Sadly, another question that no interviewer will even think to ask him.



Idun said:


> Lainey is a fickly ***** (her own words). She used to hate Olivia Munn. I think she likes Olivia because of Joel actually. No idea why.



Lainey is indeed fickle, which is why, even though I still peruse her site, I am having a harder time taking her seriously. Well that, and that whole weird CT/AS supposed hookup in Namibia which she kept clinging to.
She has a couple of other writers that aren't bad, though.  But they don't write as much.


----------



## Blue Irina

Nice to have new pics! Thanks!


----------



## Blue Irina




----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> Why do I have no problem to believe this was Alex?



The reality check is that no one in Hwood would kick Alexander Skarsgard out of a party.  And, if that happened, and it was him (and it sounds recent), every tab would be on it.  So, am going with one of the other bros, although Skars doesn't edit himself, as we well know...


----------



## Blue Irina

*Starting Friday, March 14th, DISCONNECT will begin airing on the premium channel CINEMAX in the US.*

Schedule here.

Thanks to alexskarsgardnet on Tumblr for the info.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> Lainey posted the gyn pictures today. She prefers Joel over Alex these days.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-leaves-the-gym-Tarzan-goes-into-pre-production/29709
> 
> 
> 
> My cynical mind is asking, so she believes in the team so if it flops it will be Alex's fault?


 
There have been flops with some of the best writers, directors or producer's so Lainey's cynical point is mute. It's Hollywood. That's the way it is. I'm glad he is_ still_ Tarzan and wasn't robbed from him like what happened with Thor. He was perfect for Thor.


----------



## Ms Kiah

The only consolation to losing out on the Thor role is that Chris Hemsworth seems totally over it. He doesn't seem content being part of the Marvel family. Maybe it was for the best that Alex was passed over.

It really could have been any of the Skarsgard boys getting kicked out of the party. 

Lainey used to hate Olivia Munn so it's strange that now she's with Joel that she's softened her stance on her. I imagine some money is changing hands. Lainey promotes and/or takes the side of the strangest celebrities and their behavior. Kissing the asses of Gywneth Paltrow, Miley Cyrus and Kristen Stewart. Really?


----------



## a_sussan

I think so too MsKiah, and I think Chris H was quite perfect as Thor just as Tom H was awesome as Loki/Loke.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> The only consolation to losing out on the Thor role is that Chris Hemsworth seems totally over it. He doesn't seem content being part of the Marvel family. Maybe it was for the best that Alex was passed over.


 
Which is a shame because the Thor movies are pretty fantastic and when all the character's are put together in the Avenger's film (Thor, Captain America, Iron Man etc.) it's pretty kick ***. Shame on Hemsworth really. It's an opportunity of a lifetime to be part of a good franchise like that. It made him a star. With Alexander, it would have made him a bigger star then he was already.


----------



## AB Negative

Would someone fill me in on what Chris H. did with Thor?  Is he refusing to make any more films as Thor?  If he is he is nuts.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't follow Hemsworths career all that closely but I've read some things here and there. 

His main problem seems to be that he's not getting paid enough. I think he was a relative unknown when he was cast but Marvel hasn't adjusted his salary. He's locked into a multi picture contract and doesn't get the back end deal that Robert Downey Jr. gets. In several of his interviews he seemed to be dissing "CGI" type movies and talking about how he longs for more character driven dramas. Idk, he just seems...grouchy. 

It would be interesting to see how Alex would navigate that situation. Take a lower salary to be in a massive franchise but not make tens of millions off it.


----------



## Blue Irina

AB Negative said:


> Would someone fill me in on what Chris H. did with Thor?  Is he refusing to make any more films as Thor?  If he is he is nuts.



I didn't know about that rumor because I don't follow CH's career but I found this article from 2013:

There is a strong rumor that Chris Hemsworth is done with the character as of Thor: The Dark World. It would be the third movie for him, and the rumor is Marvel only had him under a three-movie contract not the newer six or nine-movie deals Marvel actors are now signing up for. The current word is that talks fell through and not only will Hemsworth not return as Thor in Age of Utron, but Thor wont even show up in the movie at all.

Source: http://furiousfanboys.com/2013/07/rumor-chris-hemsworth-out-as-thor/

*However, "Thor 3" has been confirmed and CH will be in Avengers 2.*


*********

To keep my post on topic... I love ASkars!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *There have been flops with some of the best  writers, directors or producer's so Lainey's cynical point is mute.*  It's Hollywood. That's the way it is. I'm glad he is_ still_ Tarzan and wasn't robbed from him like what happened with Thor. He was perfect for Thor.



It's always a crapshoot, and Lainey is well aware of it.



Ms Kiah said:


> The only consolation to losing out on the Thor role is that C*hris Hemsworth seems totally over it*. He doesn't seem content being part of the Marvel family. Maybe it was for the best that Alex was passed over.
> 
> It really could have been any of the Skarsgard boys getting kicked out of the party.
> 
> Lainey used to hate Olivia Munn so it's strange that now she's with Joel that she's softened her stance on her. I imagine some money is changing hands. Lainey promotes and/or takes the side of the strangest celebrities and their behavior. Kissing the asses of Gywneth Paltrow, Miley Cyrus and Kristen Stewart. Really?







Ms Kiah said:


> I don't follow Hemsworths career all that closely but I've read some things here and there.
> 
> His main problem seems to be that he's not getting paid enough. I think he was a relative unknown when he was cast but Marvel hasn't adjusted his salary. He's locked into a multi picture contract and doesn't get the back end deal that Robert Downey Jr. gets. I*n several of his interviews he seemed to be dissing "CGI" type movies and talking about how he longs for more character driven dramas. Idk, he just seems...grouchy. *
> 
> I*t would be interesting to see how Alex would navigate that situation. Take a lower salary to be in a massive franchise but not make tens of millions off it.*




Hemsworth and Chris Evans both seem over it. I've gotten the impression that it's not really the money, it's the realization that, in theory, they've both got several more movies to make for Marvel. And I think they're beginning to resent that.

I think that Stellan is in an excellent position regarding the Marvel franchise-he's in them, but he's not really even a major supporting character, so he doesn't have all that responsibility or time invested in it. He can shoot his part, go off and do more movies, and then promote when needed. He's not one of 'the faces' of the franchise.

I'd like to think that Alex would be a little more professional. And considering that aside from earlier 'gripes' that TB's schedule did cut down on movie opportunities, a gripe he wasn't alone in making, he's been very diplomatic concerning TB.

If Tarzan is successful, they'll want to do a sequel, I'm sure. But he's not locked into doing a set number of movies. And if isn't successful, I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## VampFan

*Bid on Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Teddy Bear from the South Pole #SupporttheWalk*


Exciting news from our friends at Walking With the Wounded! They asked us to help spread the news about their new auction. Remember those adorable teddy bears that each team member was photographed with at the South Pole? Now you have the chance to own one! (or two, or three if you want the other team members&#8217; bears too)

That&#8217;s right&#8230;you can bid on Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s bear and help &#8216;Support the Walk&#8217;! (There is only ONE Alex bear.)

Starting Sunday, March 16, 2014, the &#8216;Ernest bears&#8217; that the Walking With the Wounded Team members had will be auctioned for charity! We will provide the link to his bear once the auction goes live.

The auction will be on eBay and will go live during the &#8216;Harry&#8217;s South Pole Heroes&#8217; documentary of the trek. Part 1 of documentary airs on Sunday, March 16th at 8:00 p.m. on ITV in the UK. (Part 2 airs the following Sunday, March 23.) You can see the UK documentary trailer here.

(We&#8217;re still waiting to hear when NBC will air the 1-hour documentary in the US.)

The bears will be listed under the seller &#8216;Walkingwiththewounded&#8217; and the title of each is (name)&#8217;s South Pole Allied Challenge Bear. (So Alex&#8217;s bear should be named &#8220;Alexander Skarsgard South Pole Allied Challenge Bear&#8221; or something to that effect.)

The auctions will run for 10 days.

Each bear will come with a Certificate of Authenticity.

http://askarsgard.com/?p=42822


----------



## RedTopsy

scaredsquirrel said:


> The reality check is that no one in Hwood would kick Alexander Skarsgard out of a party.  And, if that happened, and it was him (and it sounds recent), every tab would be on it.  So, am going with one of the other bros, although Skars doesn't edit himself, as we well know...




I think it maybe could be Bill who is the guilty  
(or Alex)


----------



## RedTopsy

Saturday Night smile.


----------



## Blue Irina

*Buff ASkars*






Old pic, but it's possible we'll see him again like this (for Tarzan).


----------



## a_sussan

Irina, I must say that I think he's more buff now or more refined buff if that makes any sense. 
Thanks for pic.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yeah he definitely is but jezz those glasses are fugly


----------



## RedTopsy

In this gif you can see how really big and buff Alex is compared to the other men.
though it is from True Blood, season 5. 
Because he is tall he seems to be more lean than he actually is. 









switchbladekiller.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Topsy, you sure know how to make a slow Sunday looking like a Friday night.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Sussan.


----------



## Blue Irina

a_sussan said:


> Irina, I must say that I think he's more buff now or more *refined buff* if that makes any sense.
> Thanks for pic.



He! Love the term.


----------



## Opheliaballs

RedTopsy said:


> In this gif you can see how really big and buff Alex is compared to the other men.
> though it is from True Blood, season 5.
> Because he is tall he seems to be more lean than he actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller.tumblr


I love that gif. I do love seeing him restrained it makes me think of the naughty things I would do to him


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd like to think that Alex would be a little more professional. And considering that aside from earlier 'gripes' that TB's schedule did cut down on movie opportunities, a gripe he wasn't alone in making, he's been very diplomatic concerning TB.
> 
> If Tarzan is successful, they'll want to do a sequel, I'm sure. But he's not locked into doing a set number of movies. And if isn't successful, I'm sure he'll be fine.


 
And that's why I love actors like Alex (as well as Jonathan Rhys Meyers and Michael Pitt) because they're so classy and professional and have never spilled the real tea during interviews. God knows Alex has seen, heard and endured some crap during TB, but he is always grateful and thankful that True Blood made him a household name. 

I am hoping that Tarzan is a success. Alex said he loved the script so it must be good. But good script, director etc. doesn't mean box office hit. 

By the way, Stellan was on a radio interview this morning, here in New York's classic Rock Q104. He spoke proudly of his son's being on Hemlock Grove, Vikings and TB and that he taught them all everything about being proudly naked on camera.  It was a really cute interview and I was shocked because there it was 7 AM and Stellan Skarsgard was promoting Nymphomaniac.  The whole conversation was about sex, teaching his son's, penises, porn, and sex scenes during the films. All that at 7 AM   lol


----------



## scaredsquirrel

gloomyharlow said:


> And that's why I love actors like Alex (as well as Jonathan Rhys Meyers and Michael Pitt) because they're so classy and professional and have never spilled the real tea during interviews. God knows Alex has seen, heard and endured some crap during TB, but he is always grateful and thankful that True Blood made him a household name.
> 
> I am hoping that Tarzan is a success. Alex said he loved the script so it must be good. But good script, director etc. doesn't mean box office hit.
> 
> By the way, Stellan was on a radio interview this morning, here in New York's classic Rock Q104. He spoke proudly of his son's being on Hemlock Grove, Vikings and TB and that he taught them all everything about being proudly naked on camera.  It was a really cute interview and I was shocked because there it was 7 AM and Stellan Skarsgard was promoting Nymphomaniac.  *The whole conversation was about sex, teaching his son's, penises, porn, and sex scenes during the films. All that at 7 AM   lol*



Why Gloomy, isn't that everyone's morning convo?   well, probably only in LvT's house...


----------



## a_sussan

gloomy, that would have been a fun interview to listen too.


----------



## AB Negative

That interview with Stellan sounds hilarious.  What a fun family.  I am hoping so much that Tarzan is a success.  I am reading the books right now and the stories are so good...evil villains, ladies in distress, wild animals, great apes.  I love the old fashioned writing.  I am on book four right now.  I hope they don't dye his hair black for it.


Thanks for the Chris H. information.  I hadn't heard any of that.  Being ungrateful after Thor being his big break will not get him far in Hollywood.  I don't think Alex would have behaved that way as he seems truly grateful for every opportunity he has received and for his fans.  He seems like a genuinely nice man.


His body looks so good right now...really chiseled.  I think his thin face as well as his height makes him appear "svelter" than he is, but he is perfect for the ape-man.  I hope he nails an English accent for it.  I want that Southern drawl he sometimes has to go away.


----------



## OHVamp

I'm on the fence about whether he needs a good english accent or not. I'd prefer if he did, but only if it's decent. I hope he is not as bad as Kevin Costner in Robin Hood. Cringes. One thing that drove me to distraction about Hemsworth in Thor was how much his Aussie accent kept creeping in. Then I'd just look at his face and muscles and forget.


----------



## Johanna81

I hope I can find a clip for that radio show somewhere...or someone finds.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Irina, I must say that I think he's more buff now or more refined buff if that makes any sense.
> Thanks for pic.



Refined and defined. It's different than his bulk for Straw Dogs. Or S2.



OHVamp said:


> I'm on the fence about whether he needs a good english accent or not. *I'd prefer if he did, but only if it's decent. I hope he is not as bad as Kevin Costner in Robin Hood. Cringes.* One thing that drove me to distraction about Hemsworth in Thor was how much his Aussie accent kept creeping in. Then I'd just look at his face and muscles and forget.



What, you didn't like that?  

http://www.hark.com/clips/kxrtccjzrp-i-can-speak-with-an-english-accent

ETA:

The bidding is now live for Alex's SP Teddy Bear. Already waay out of my price range. Though right now I could afford Inge's.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131140724385?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESCX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/egw/ebay-for-...-With-The-Wounded/76248?catId&ps=16&so=7&pn=1


----------



## VampFan

gloomyharlow said:


> And that's why I love actors like Alex (as well as Jonathan Rhys Meyers and Michael Pitt) because they're so classy and professional and have never spilled the real tea during interviews. God knows Alex has seen, heard and endured some crap during TB, but he is always grateful and thankful that True Blood made him a household name.
> 
> I am hoping that Tarzan is a success. Alex said he loved the script so it must be good. But good script, director etc. doesn't mean box office hit.
> 
> *By the way, Stellan was on a radio interview this morning, here in New York's classic Rock Q104. He spoke proudly of his son's being on Hemlock Grove, Vikings and TB and that he taught them all everything about being proudly naked on camera.  It was a really cute interview and I was shocked because there it was 7 AM and Stellan Skarsgard was promoting Nymphomaniac.  The whole conversation was about sex, teaching his son's, penises, porn, and sex scenes during the films. All that at 7 AM*   lol



This sounds like a great interview. Hope we can get a podcast of it when it's available.



AB Negative said:


> That interview with Stellan sounds hilarious.  What a fun family.  I am hoping so much that Tarzan is a success.  I am reading the books right now and the stories are so good...evil villains, ladies in distress, wild animals, great apes.  I love the old fashioned writing.  I am on book four right now.  I hope they don't dye his hair black for it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Chris H. information.  I hadn't heard any of that.  Being ungrateful after Thor being his big break will not get him far in Hollywood.  I don't think Alex would have behaved that way as he seems truly grateful for every opportunity he has received and for his fans.  He seems like a genuinely nice man.
> 
> 
> His body looks so good right now...really chiseled.  I think his thin face as well as his height makes him appear "svelter" than he is, but he is perfect for the ape-man.  *I hope he nails an English accent for it.  I want that Southern drawl he sometimes has to go away*.



I thought that's why he spent all that time with Moo - working on his english accent.  He spent a lot of time with a voice coach for GK to get the "American" accent. If he does the same for an English accent for Tarzan, it could be good. I totally agree with you on the Southern twang he uses periodically. It drives me nuts.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Refined and defined. It's different than his bulk for Straw Dogs. Or S2.
> 
> 
> 
> What, you didn't like that?
> 
> http://www.hark.com/clips/kxrtccjzrp-i-can-speak-with-an-english-accent
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *The bidding is now live for Alex's SP Teddy Bear. Already waay out of my price range. Though right now I could afford Inge's.*
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131140724385?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESCX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/egw/ebay-for-...-With-The-Wounded/76248?catId&ps=16&so=7&pn=1



I noticed there wasn't a bear for Harry. Can you imagine how much people would be bidding on that one?


----------



## OHVamp

@ BC.


----------



## MooCowmoo

VampFan said:


> This sounds like a great interview. Hope we can get a podcast of it when it's available.
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought that's why he spent all that time with Moo - working on his english accent*.  He spent a lot of time with a voice coach for GK to get the "American" accent. If he does the same for an English accent for Tarzan, it could be good. I totally agree with you on the Southern twang he uses periodically. It drives me nuts.



Yes Vamp, that was one of the reasons why we spent a lot of time alone  .....But I do have to say that the language we used will not be suitable for the movie ....After spanking was involved, he did get that accent perfect...eventually 


I watched HSPH last night, there was no Alex as it was focussed on the Brit team but next week it looks like the whole allied teams will be involved...It reduced me to tears in parts, so much bravery and determination puts things into perspective.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex has tried doing an English accent before on True Blood, and it wasn't all that great. Here's a video of it, starting at 8:02, a flashback scene.

http://youtu.be/EHKwpXJv_JA

If they do decide he need's to use that accent, he'll need a teacher, which I'm sure the Tarzan film production etc. will pay for. Hopefully his regular speaking English will be more then enough


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Inge posts an oldie, probably pre-Trek, with Alex and Harry, Therese, Dom West and another Trek member (Seamus?):

Therese is in her element  @supportthewalk #princeharry #dominicwest #alexanderskarsgard #southpole2013 #campsbay

http://instagram.com/p/lrZJTLsnOB/


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies!

Fresh off Inge's instagram & twitter:





"Therese is in her element  @supportthewalk #princeharry #dominicwest #alexanderskarsgard."

(Source: * ingesolheim* twitter & instagr.am)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo, Sant . I really like his hair that way. And lucky Therese indeed!!

Oh to be a fly on the wall for the conversation.


----------



## a_sussan

Free,...a pretty fly!


----------



## Johanna81

What's Therese's element? Is she a chef at that restaurant? Or the phrase is a joke I don't get?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It means she's lucky, in a good spot with all those lovely men..enjoying herself. Or something to that effect.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> What's Therese's element? Is she a chef at that restaurant? Or the phrase is a joke I don't get?



Therese Frentz was a member of Team Noom Coach (US)

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/southpole2013/the-teams/team-us/therese-frentz/



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photo, Sant . I* really like his hair that way. *And lucky Therese indeed!!
> 
> Oh to be a fly on the wall for the conversation.



I do like it short like that.

I also like the tan.

I wonder how many pics of Alex Inge has, and why does he have to be so stingy with them!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Perhaps we'll get a glimpse of Alex:

*Nikki Silver*     &#8207;@*nssilver*  4h                         One day til the Giver trailer goes live...stay tuned!!!
              1:13 PM - 18 Mar 2014               from Manhattan, NY          · Details 




*TODAY *     &#8207;@*TODAYshow*  3h                         Tomorrow On TODAY: Exclusive look at @*thegivermovie*, @*TheMuppets* stop by..


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

This guy is a picture editor for the *Göteborgs-Posten* and claims this is an oldie of Alex from 2003:





"Alexander Skarsgård at the City Theatre in 2003. Picture: Måns Langhjelm. #GParkivbild."

-*langhjelm* twitter


----------



## Santress

Here's the trailer for *The Giver*:


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress, looking by the trailer it's going to be an exciting movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the trailer Santress!
I´ve got a glimpse of Alex.  He looks good as always. 
I have not read the book so I have nothing to compare, but it looks interesting.















beaufortplace.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

I have read the book (and I loved it), so this will be a bit exciting if they will follow the book or make it like a story that looks a bit like the book *cough* just saying that it haven't happened before.  

Alex looks good though, and I'm so looking forward to see the movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great clip. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's in color, which surprised me.
A bit more futuristic than I was expecting.
Even dressed like a Smurf, Alex looks hot.
Arm porn!
Plus we can see his eyebrows.
I liked it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I*t's in color, which surprised me.*
> A bit more futuristic than I was expecting.
> Even dressed like a Smurf, Alex looks hot.
> Arm porn!
> Plus we can see his eyebrows.
> I liked it.



Same. But I guess it depends whose perspective they're telling it from in the movie depiction of the book. If we're looking _at_ their world, I kind of get colour. Still, given (no pun intended) that most of the characters can't see colour, it would have been nice to see this done in futuristic black and white noir.  Little dashes of colour can add multitudes to the emotional impact (see _Schindler's List_)

I'm also reading comments that state the producers were worried about comparisons to _Pleasantville._

*ETA:* My guess is we'll see the black and white - just not the whole film.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Never read the book so....

The clip was ok. Kinda boring to be honest and not enough Alex. Only seeing this because Alex is in it or else I wouldn't even bother with it. Just being honest.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'll have to finish the book, I started it ages ago and didn't get anywhere, because agree, if you aren't versed in it, the trailer isn't that compelling. Is the main character the right age? He seems old to be Katie/Skars' kid, unless people don't age the same as real life.  

And yes, the onesie didn't bother me so much here


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I'll have to finish the book, I started it ages ago and didn't get anywhere, because agree, if you aren't versed in it, the trailer isn't that compelling. *Is the main character the right age? *He seems old to be Katie/Skars' kid, unless people don't age the same as real life.
> 
> And yes, the onesie didn't bother me so much here



Of course, if you've read the book you're going: But that's not in the book!  *

They aged up the children, from 12 to 16.


*I'm pretty sure that you're not supposed to think of Father as hot and sexy either, but they failed on that part!

ETA: Here's EW's take on the trailer:


"Releasing a film adaptation of _The Giver_ in 2014 was always going to be tricky.
  					'The Giver' trailer: Meryl Streep! Jeff Bridges! Color?! VIDEO				 
  					'The Giver': First Look at Jeff Bridges and Brenton Thwaites in Lois Lowry's classic				 
  											'The Giver': Why Jonas's casting proves that fan rage is sometimes justified				 


 	Why? Because Lois Lowry&#8217;s kid-lit classic, first published in 1993,  helped to invent the tropes of dystopian young adult fiction. (Even  though, as its Newbery Medal would attest, it&#8217;s actually meant for middle-grade readers; yes, young adult and middle-grade are different.)  _The Hunger Games,_ _Divergent,_ _Delirium, Matched,_ _The Maze Runner_ &#8212; they&#8217;re all indebted to Lowry, even if each of those later books is less lyrical and more literal than Lowry&#8217;s original.
 But now that there&#8217;s a glut of dystopian YA fiction &#8212; both on bookshelves and at multiplexes &#8212; a film version of _The Giver_  runs the risk of seeming both generic and derivative&#8230; even though its  story was written long before Katniss was even a twinkle in Suzanne  Collins&#8217;s eye. Thankfully, a faithful adaptation of Lowry&#8217;s story would  help to curb those accusations, since the book is really pretty  different from the works it inspired: _The Giver_ has no real  action sequences. Its main character is a thoughtful 12-year-old boy,  not a brooding, badass teenage warrior. The entire narrative takes place  in fewer than 200 pages &#8212; a far cry from the increasingly bloated tomes  being churned out by present-day YA authors.
 The Weinstein Company&#8217;s new _Giver_ movie is&#8230; not that faithful adaptation. How do we know? Because of the film&#8217;s first trailer:"


http://popwatch.ew.com/2014/03/19/giver-trailer-deep-dive-meryl-streep/


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's in color, which surprised me.
> A bit more futuristic than I was expecting.
> Even dressed like a Smurf, Alex looks hot.
> *Arm porn!*
> Plus we can see his eyebrows.
> I liked it.



I paused it for much longer than necessary and then watched again


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> I paused it for much longer than necessary and then watched again



For you, to save unnecessary wear and tear, oh nvm  






askarslover










marvelandwhimsy












> santress:
> 
> "The way things look and the way things are are very different." - The Giver
> 
> "There&#8217;s something missing from our lives.  Something that has been stolen." -  Fiona
> 
> "When people have the freedom to choose, they choose wrong." - Chief Elder
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and Katie Holmes in the trailer for The Giver.
> 
> (My caps/edits)










> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Trailer & screen caps from THE GIVER movie
> 
> Starring Jeff Bridges, Meryl Streep, Alexander Skarsgård, Katie Holmes, Brenton Thwaites, Cameron Monaghan, Taylor Swift & Odeya Rush


----------



## a_sussan

Just saw this on Twitter and Tumblr 

(Source: TBObsessed)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And so......Paleyfest has begun *sigh*.  And no True Blood. Even though we all knew the schedule it's still the end of an era. Many gifs, scandals, co-star cameraderie and forum mayhem began at Paleyfest.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Just saw this on Twitter and Tumblr
> 
> (Source: TBObsessed)



^ Tku @*a_sussan*  I'm a little puzzled why NBC have only just announced the screening date, (and whilst some Alex fans will be disappointed), this programme should be very interesting and raise more funds for all the wounded vets.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I paused it for much longer than necessary and then watched again




There is *no* much longer than necessary!  


FreeSpirit71 said:


> And so......Paleyfest has begun *sigh*.  And no True Blood. Even though we all knew the schedule it's still the end of an era. Many gifs, scandals, co-star cameraderie and forum mayhem began at Paleyfest.



Part of me hopes that they'll have a panel on the 10th anniversary of its first show. Maybe by then we'll have forgotten the crappy parts of the show.



Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku @*a_sussan*  *I'm a little puzzled why NBC have only just announced the screening date, *(and whilst some Alex fans will be disappointed), this programme should be very interesting and *raise more funds *for all the wounded vets.



ITN didn't give much advance notice either. I think for NBC, since this is a documentary/news program, and not under entertainment, it's a matter of finding time on the schedule.

The bear auction ends right before the NBC air date. Pity they couldn't extend the auction by a few more hours, perhaps they'd get more bids.


----------



## AB Negative

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's in color, which surprised me.
> A bit more futuristic than I was expecting.
> Even dressed like a Smurf, Alex looks hot.
> Arm porn!
> Plus we can see his eyebrows.
> I liked it.





I am surprised it is in color also.  Maybe they didn't want to be too like that older movie...Pleasantville???...or to give away part of the story.  Just from the clip it looks like it might veer from the book a bit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AB Negative said:


> I am surprised it is in color also.  Maybe they didn't want to be too like that older movie...Pleasantville???...or to give away part of the story.  Just from the clip it looks like it might veer from the book a bit.



That is the speculation I was referring to re: Pleasantville. It shouldnt matter..that was a big component of the book.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Zola & A_Sussan.

Fan pics from last night's (March 19, 2014) *True Blood* filming:














And finally a Viking vampire sighting last night  
Alex signing my M magazine for me. He is always so great with his fans.

-*Fallen_Star1* @ instagr.am


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Meet the 12 New Members of the Sundance Institute Alumni ******** board

Were introducing the 12 new members of our Sundance Institute Alumni ******** Board, a group of Institute-supported artists who volunteer their time and voices to share their experiences and to help tell the Sundance Institute story. The group represents the range of artists we support each year, including directors, screenwriters, actors, theatre artists and musicians.  These artists have been a vital part of the independent film and theatre community and Sundance Institute family for years, and now take on an even bigger role with the Alumni ******** Board. Meet the team:

Alexander Skarsgård is a Swedish actor. He has been featured on HBOs Generation Kill and True Blood. Alexander has appeared in a number of film projects including the remake of Straw Dogs (2011), Melancholia (2011), written and directed by Lars von Trier, the action Sci-Fi film Battleship (2012), The East (2013), directed by Zal Batmanglij, and most recently The Diary of a Teenage Girl, written and directed by Sundance Institute Fellow, Marielle Heller. 

http://www.sundance.org/stories/art...the-sundance-institute-alumni-********-board/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Meet the 12 New Members of the Sundance Institute Alumni ******** board
> 
> We&#8217;re introducing the 12 new members of our Sundance Institute Alumni ******** Board, a group of Institute-supported artists who volunteer their time and voices to share their experiences and to help tell the Sundance Institute story. The group represents the range of artists we support each year, including directors, screenwriters, actors, theatre artists and musicians.  These artists have been a vital part of the independent film and theatre community and Sundance Institute family for years, and now take on an even bigger role with the Alumni ******** Board. Meet the team:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård is a Swedish actor. He has been featured on HBO&#8217;s Generation Kill and True Blood. Alexander has appeared in a number of film projects including the remake of Straw Dogs (2011), Melancholia (2011), written and directed by Lars von Trier, the action Sci-Fi film Battleship (2012), The East (2013), directed by Zal Batmanglij, and most recently The Diary of a Teenage Girl, written and directed by Sundance Institute Fellow, Marielle Heller.
> 
> http://www.sundance.org/stories/art...the-sundance-institute-alumni-********-board/




Cool! Not sure what he'll be doing, but it's cool.

For some reason TPF doesn't like the word a.d.v.i.s.o.r.y. so here's another link:

http://tinyurl.com/qfpxp6r


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Sydney*, l'm not sure what he will be doing but it sounds like exciting and a good opportunity and that is good for him.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Cool! Not sure what he'll be doing, but it's cool.
> 
> For some reason TPF doesn't like the word a.d.v.i.s.o.r.y. so here's another link:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/qfpxp6r




Thanks buckeye. 
Not sure what it means either, but I found it while in class it sounded a lot more interesting than what the prof was saying.  

Hopefully it means we get some new pics.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Thanks buckeye.
> Not sure what it means either, but I found it while in class it sounded a lot more interesting than what the prof was saying.
> 
> Hopefully it means we get some new pics.




What, you weren't paying attention in class?!  

This:  "volunteer their time and voices to share their experiences and to help tell the Sundance Institute story"  is a little vague for me. Will this be an individual thing? Groups? Seminars? Workshops?

And how did he get selected? Does this mean Sundance thinks he's an artiste? 

And yes, hopefully whatever it is will involve pictures of him.


----------



## a_sussan

Some TB talk from Amelia Rose, she mentions Alex.

http://enlu76.tumblr.com/post/80210362224/pbt1-amelia-rose-blaire-talks-true-blood


----------



## gloomyharlow

Happy to see some news and pictures of Alex. He looks incredible in all those pics with fans


----------



## OHVamp

Enjoying the new pics and info. Thanks for all the great Skars updates.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Not sure if this is a new picture, but I never seen it before...










from http://statigr.am/alexanderskarsgard_


----------



## a_sussan

*gloomy*, if I don't remember it wrong that pic is from last year.


----------



## Santress

^Yeah, that's an oldie.

New pics of Alex at *Tender Greens* on Thursday (March 20, 2014):




















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for new pics. He looks a bit grumpy or annoyed but my oh my his arms..  

See that he book in his hand is 'King Leopols Ghost' by Adam Hochschild (feeling like a spy  can it have something to do with his role in Tarzan).


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/0mdhhsj




Tku very much for *all* the great photos :urock: enjoy your sleep tonight 




a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Santress* for new pics. He looks a bit grumpy or annoyed but my oh my his arms..
> 
> See that he book in his hand is 'King Leopols Ghost' by Adam Hochschild (feeling like a spy  can it have something to do with his role in Tarzan).



Yes Alex does look very buff, but please no more, that's enough for me  and it looks like the paps will be keeping their distance a little more from now on  

I'm also sure you are right about the book and the Tarzan link 




eta: Everyone, I am so sorry I've just started a new page


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> *gloomy*, if I don't remember it wrong that pic is from last year.


 
Thanks! 



a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Santress* for new pics. He looks a bit grumpy or annoyed but my oh my his arms..


 

He looks so gorgeous....his body...my goodness! 

He does look a bit grumpy, but that's the way he is when the pap's are following him around. Can't blame him.


----------



## Santress

yw, ladies.  You too, Zola!  Thanks for all the pretty.:urock:

Another fan pic from March 19, 2014's *True Blood* filming:





"Saving the best for lastMe & Alexander Skarsgard! Finally got to see this gorgeous Viking again after what seemed like an eternity. Hes always so sweet to his fans & its just so amazing being in his presence."

-*celeste__23* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

Nice *True Blood* set pic from tonight (March 20, 2014):





"Met some handsome dude."

-*hannahstarr* tumblr & instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like we may see some colour editing (ie black and white editing) in post production:

*This* from Lois Lowry ie the writer of The Giver.



> *Lois Lowry &#8207;@LoisLowryWriter  17 hr*s
> People are concerned/disappointed that the first movie trailer is in color. Early days, folks. Be patient! It is still in post-production.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free!

Another from tonight's filming (March 20, 2014):





"Finally met this handsome guy. Alexander Skarsgard!"

-*dz25* twitter

https://twitter.com/dz25/status/446904343959052288


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Santress* for new pics. He looks a bit grumpy or annoyed but my oh my his arms..
> 
> See that he book in his hand is 'King Leopols Ghost' by Adam Hochschild (feeling like a spy  can it have something to do with his role in Tarzan).




Ha! That's kinda funny. Just yesterday I read an article from the NYT on that topic for my English class. The book author was mentioned in there. It's horrible what the Belgian king did in the Congo. The author of the article called it "collective amnesia" because most Belgians still see him as a hero. One of his most famous quotes is, "I will give them my Congo but they have no right to know what I did there."


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Being totally superficial: His arms! his shoulders! His legs!

His clothing is getting much tighter. Perhaps he'll have to go out and get a new set of larger sized grey/black clothing. Or, he could just go naked! 

King Leopold's Ghost-still haven't read it. It's always been on the list to read, just always gets pushed back.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the fantastic pics and the updates ladies!  
Alex sure looks hot in the pics.  
Interesting about the book, Sussan. 
I want to read it but I have so much other books to catch
up on. 
Now, back to work for me...


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

oh wow its like christmas has come early!! 

Thanks for all the pics Santress. 

In the fan pics is he hiding something underneath his hand? They are in the same position for both pictures.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Another from the March 20/21 night/morning shoot:





"Waited 5 hours to FINALLY meet Alexander Skarsgard and he even asked if I wanted to meet Stephen Moyer and had him come meet us!! Ahhh!!!!!!

What a dream come true!!!!! I just wish my photo with Alex came out more clear.  Maybe Ill go back in an hour.  Lol

He is so dreamy!!!! wish I had a more clear pic w/ him but its ok. I made him stand up straight!

Every one of the True Blood actors I met tonight are extremely sweet and nice! I am so sad this is their final season!

-*joliexrose* twitter

https://twitter.com/joliexrose/status/446950661276463105


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the pics Santress!

This is funny (from the Daily Mail, natch).  If he's being "chased", you can only see one person in the pic even talking to him!  Oh well, more photos for us...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-trying-incognito-enjoys-time-good-book.html


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> 
> This is funny (from the Daily Mail, natch).  If he's being "chased", you can only see one person in the pic even talking to him!  Oh well, more photos for us...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-trying-incognito-enjoys-time-good-book.html



lol he is still dating Ellen. I pretty sure they even wrote about her coming out speech. Do they even employ an editor at the daily mail?


----------



## Reborn

Hey Santress
Your the gifter that keeps on giving with those pictures you source.
Just wow! He is just so yummy
Think I might have to kindle the book


----------



## Reborn

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> lol he is still dating Ellen. I pretty sure they even wrote about her coming out speech. Do they even employ an editor at the daily mail?




 There is a reason its known as the Daily Fail.....hahahaha


----------



## Opheliaballs

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> oh wow its like christmas has come early!!
> 
> Thanks for all the pics Santress.
> 
> In the fan pics is he hiding something underneath his hand? They are in the same position for both pictures.


I thought it seemed he was hiding something.

But gezz his pants are so tight I was studying it for an hour last night


----------



## BagBerry13

Welcome to Sweden, the show by Amy Poehler's brother, airs tonight. You will spot Swedish Mafia in the trailer.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Bag for the remainder, now I  have something to watch at work   now off to the night shift.


----------



## Lindsay2367

a_sussan said:


> See that he book in his hand is 'King Leopols Ghost' by Adam Hochschild (feeling like a spy  can it have something to do with his role in Tarzan).



I thought that was that book!  Wonder what he's doing with it?


----------



## MooCowmoo

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> oh wow its like christmas has come early!!
> 
> Thanks for all the pics Santress.
> *
> In the fan pics is he hiding something underneath his hand? They are in the same position for both pictures*.





Opheliaballs said:


> *I thought it seemed he was hiding something*.
> 
> But gezz his pants are so tight I was studying it for an hour last night



I thought he was hiding something too....hope it is not a blood bag


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola24 said:


> For you, to save unnecessary wear and tear, oh nvm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askarslover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy



Oh Zola


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Thanks Bag for the remainder, now I  have something to watch at work   now off to the night shift.



Jävla TV4 och alla deras reklam :censor:

Thanks for the link Bag  I'm not laughing out loud but it's quite ok to watch.


----------



## Idun

Sorry to spam but now we're LOL'ing here :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> oh wow its like christmas has come early!!
> 
> Thanks for all the pics Santress.
> 
> In the fan pics is he hiding something underneath his hand? They are in the same position for both pictures.



I'm presuming that it's TB related makeup that if seen, would constitute a spoiler. A gunshot or stake wound wouldn't be new, or even a spoiler. Sooo, are they giving him Hep-V? Turning him into NotZombie Eric? Because if that's the case, @)#($*U)(@ LSJLF)(@ LKSJ()@



scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> 
> This is funny (*from the Daily Mail, natch*).  If he's being "chased", you can only see one person in the pic even talking to him!  Oh well, more photos for us...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-trying-incognito-enjoys-time-good-book.html



Even by the Daily Fail's 'standards' that was a pretty bad article.



Lindsay2367 said:


> I thought that was that book!  Wonder what he's doing with it?



Probably research. IIRC, in Tarzan, he gets sent to the Congo.


----------



## Santress

One more from last night's filming (March 20, 2014):





"Last Night #true blood #alexander  skarsgard #eric northman #season 7 #waiting sucks."

-*the_demon_* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/The_Demon_/status/447081900247896064


----------



## Opheliaballs

Santress said:


> One more from last night's filming (March 20, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Last Night #true blood #alexander  skarsgard #eric northman #season 7 #waiting sucks."
> 
> -*the_demon_* twitter & instagram
> 
> https://twitter.com/The_Demon_/status/447081900247896064


Yep he's hiding something


----------



## Lindsay2367

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Probably research. IIRC, in Tarzan, he get sent to the Congo.



Oh okay, that makes sense.  

BTW, I love your name!  I'm a Buckeye living in Chicago myself!


----------



## a_sussan

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Another from the March 20/21 night/morning shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*joliexrose* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/joliexrose/status/446950661276463105



I would say so too, he's hiding something and looking at this pic it looks like a bruise on his chest, but I can be mistaking. :wondering


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Another from the March 20/21 night/morning shoot:
> 
> "Waited 5 hours to FINALLY *meet Alexander Skarsgard and he even asked if I* wanted to meet Stephen Moyer and had him come meet us!! Ahhh!!!!!!
> 
> What a dream come true!!!!! I just wish my photo with Alex came out more clear.  Maybe I&#8217;ll go back in an hour.  Lol
> 
> *He is so dreamy!!!!* wish I had a more clear pic w/ him but it&#8217;s ok. *I made him stand **up straight!*
> 
> *Every one of the True Blood actors I met tonight are extremely sweet and nice!* I am so sad this is their final season!&#8221;
> 
> joliexrose twitter



Thank you for all the great fan pix 

Not that I'm biased (lol) but I love that Alex is always so pleasant and accommodating to his fans, not just the ones who visit the sets and appearances but also the random fans he meets on the 'streets' which is after all his own private time. I really hope he gets all the success and happiness he deserves 




BagBerry13 said:


> Ha! That's kinda funny. Just yesterday I read an article from the NYT on that topic for my English class. The book author was mentioned in there. It's horrible what the Belgian king did in the Congo. The author of the article called it "collective amnesia" because most Belgians still see him as a hero. One of his most famous quotes is, "I will give them my Congo but they have no right to know what I did there."



The events in the Congo were, (and to a lesser extent still are), truly horrific. That is the only reservation I have about Tarzan, I'm not quite sure how the African scenes, in fact the whole story line is going to be portrayed. It's a given that we will get many shots of Alex's hot body, and his acting as usual will be excellent, but it is a very fine line this movie will be treading. 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> 
> This is funny (from the Daily Mail, natch).  If he's being "chased", you can only see one person in the pic even talking to him!  Oh well, more photos for us...
> 
> dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2586037/Alexander-Skarsgard-chased-fans-despite-trying-incognito-enjoys-time-good-book.html



Omg! This is so bad it's funny (sadly). Did xx (I refuse to name-check lazy journalists) even get out of bed before phoning this in? 




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> lol he is still dating Ellen. I pretty sure they even wrote about her coming out speech. *Do they even employ an editor at the daily mail?*



Obviously not  The scary thing is this publication reinforces prejudice and influences how people vote


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> Welcome to Sweden, the show by Amy Poehler's brother, airs tonight. You will spot Swedish Mafia in the trailer.



Thank you for the vids 




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> oh wow its like christmas has come early!!
> 
> Thanks for all the pics Santress.
> 
> In the fan pics *is he hiding something* underneath his hand? They are in the same position for both pictures.





Opheliaballs said:


> I thought it seemed *he was hiding something*.
> 
> But gezz his pants are so tight I was studying it for an hour last night





MooCowmoo said:


> I thought *he was hiding something too*....hope it is not a blood bag





BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I'm presuming that it's TB related makeup* that if seen, would constitute a spoiler. A gunshot or stake wound wouldn't be new, or even a spoiler. Sooo, are they giving him Hep-V? Turning him into NotZombie Eric? Because if that's the case, @)#($*U)(@ LSJLF)(@ LKSJ()@





a_sussan said:


> I would say so too, *he's hiding something* and looking at this pic it looks like a bruise on his chest, but I can be mistaking. :wondering



Finally, a reason to get mildly excited about TB7  not that we need any more excuses to study Alex's chest


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for the vids
> 
> 
> Finally, a reason to get mildly excited about TB7  not that *we need* any* more excuses to study Alex's chest*



  :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Saw this now on Twitter. Looks like it was taken last night, there was also a pic of Anna Paquin.





Scource: TrueBloodObsessed /
 marikapatterson &#8207;@ marikapatterson
@ ASkarsgardNet #longbeach #trueblood Thanks Alex!


----------



## a_sussan

Found one more on Twitter 

//instagram.com/p/l1OaYrrn8q/

(Source: TBObsessed twitter)


----------



## Santress

Thanks, A_Sussan!

A few more from tonight's filming (March 21, 2014):





"This just happened!! #True blood #Alexander Skarsgård #Season 7  Filming #Can  DieHappy #Never Washing My Shoulder Again."

*-eevyace* @ instagr.am





"Just another night out with my favorite vampire."

-*fallen_star1* @ instagr.am





"Just another night out with this stud muffin."

-*celeste__23* @ instagr.am


----------



## Johanna81

Twitter sightings: Alex, Jack McBrayer, Ellen Page and Kristin Wiig at a Japanese karaoke dive bar.

@MissMajuli 
Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig, Jack McBrayer and Ellen Page at karaoke with us, just another night in L.A.

@Romansalas88 
Just spent my Friday night karaoking with Kristen wiig, Jack Brayer (Kenneth 30Rock) and Ellen Page #OnlyInLA

@jrimorin
Kristen Wiig is singing Hall & Oates karaoke right NOW (@ Cosmos) on #Yelp http://t.co/OiZHVre6uM


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Johanna.

New pic of Alex (I think, looks like his profile/lips ) and a message fresh off *Walking With the Wounded's* twitter:





_Text POLE02 £2 to 70070 to #SupportTheWalk! Send us your #RoughAndReady selfie while you watch #HarrysSouthPoleHeroes _

-*supportthewalk* twitter


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Lindsay2367 said:


> Oh okay, that makes sense.
> 
> BTW, I love your name!  I'm a Buckeye living in Chicago myself!



I'm in reverse, I grew up in Chicago and Dad got transferred here.



Johanna81 said:


> Twitter sightings: Alex, Jack McBrayer, Ellen Page and Kristin Wiig at a Japanese karaoke dive bar.
> 
> @MissMajuli
> Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig, Jack McBrayer and Ellen Page at karaoke with us, just another night in L.A.
> 
> @Romansalas88
> Just spent my Friday night karaoking with Kristen wiig, Jack Brayer (Kenneth 30Rock) and Ellen Page #OnlyInLA
> 
> @jrimorin
> Kristen Wiig is singing Hall & Oates karaoke right NOW (@ Cosmos) on #Yelp http://t.co/OiZHVre6uM



Epic fail! All these smart phones and no pics or video!?  



Santress said:


> Thanks, Johanna.
> 
> New pic of Alex (I think, looks like his profile/lips ) and a message fresh off *Walking With the Wounded's* twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Text POLE02 £2 to 70070 to #SupportTheWalk! Send us your #RoughAndReady selfie while you watch #HarrysSouthPoleHeroes _
> 
> -*supportthewalk* twitter



Yeah, that's his profile/scruff.

I am looking forward to the NBC special on Wednesday, at least we'll get to see something of him and the US team.


----------



## Johanna81

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Epic fail! All these smart phones and no pics or video!?



Maybe that Japanese whiskey was too much for folks lol


----------



## a_sussan

Johanna81, lol... or the phones didn't work at that Japanese place?!


----------



## Santress

Another from last night (March 21, 2014):





"I seriously never get tired of seeing this gorgeous man. Hes always so nice to his fans. He looks great & Im just lol."

-*celeste__23* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Saw this now on Twitter. Looks like it was taken last night, there was also a pic of Anna Paquin.





Santress said:


> Another from last night (March 21, 2014):



Thank you  Fan pix are always my fave  although that WwtW pic  will always lv the patchy scruff 


Alex has made another list. #11  Warning: Joe M is #1 :wondering [Sorry for the wondering Mik, (lol)]
http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/a-top-to-bottom-ranking-of-the-24-best-man-butts-in-hollywoo via itstheavengerscast
Some very nice butts


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Santress. His skin is looking fantastic. Either from being super-healthy or just getting a man-facial ie a buff and polish job.


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Johanna81, lol... or the phones didn't work at that Japanese place?!


 

About to say the same thing. How could no one bother to photograph or video tape any of this good stuff?


----------



## RedTopsy

Finally some free time for me... so of course browsing here is a prio. 

Thanks Santress for all the amazing pics of Alex and ladies for all the updates!   

Congrats to Alex for being appointed member of 
The Sundance Institute Alumni ... Board!  
I´m so happy for him. I think Sundance may be even more important in the future and it´s good to be on board the train. It is also an acknowledgment of him, he is not only 
"the Hollywood hunk" anymore.
(I´m sure it also means he will be working with more indiefilm projects and I love it). 

Exciting times lie ahead of Alex and it´s just getting started. 
It will be so fun to follow as a fan of him.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Thanks, Zola, for the link/list.

An oldie but goodie from Sweden (October 11, 2013):





"Aaaand another one on me and my #boyfriend.

#drunkasaskunk #alexander skarsgard #celeb #crush.

-*johannawallstrom* @ instagr.am


----------



## Opheliaballs

Well I've just watched wwtw and there was no Alex


----------



## Johanna81

Maybe he'll be in the one coming on in the US on Wednesday? Just a little bit?


----------



## VampFan

Johanna81 said:


> Maybe he'll be in the one coming on in the US on Wednesday? Just a little bit?



The description of the WWTW program (called Prince Harrys South Pole Hero) on NBC is:

Prince Harry, joined by actors Alexander Skarsgard and Dominic West, leads 12 wounded British soldiers on an arduous race to the South Pole, which unexpectedly turns into a test of survival as they brave frostbite and the punishing Antarctic conditions

Since they mention ASkars in the description, I'm hoping we'll get to see him. On the other hand, how sad that the US network mentions "wounded British soldiers" and makes no mention of US and Commonwealth soldiers participating.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> The description of the WWTW program (called Prince Harry&#8217;s South Pole Hero) on NBC is:
> 
> &#8220;Prince Harry, joined by actors Alexander Skarsgard and *Dominic West, leads 12 wounded British soldiers* on an arduous race to the South Pole, which unexpectedly turns into a test of survival as they brave frostbite and the punishing Antarctic conditions&#8221;
> 
> Since they mention ASkars in the description, I'm hoping we'll get to see him. On the other hand, how sad that the US network mentions "wounded British soldiers" and makes no mention of US and Commonwealth soldiers participating.



12 British soldiers? Oh, NBC, your fact checking needs work, as there were 4 British Soldiers. 12 total, but only 4 Brits.

And nothing against Dom West, but don't know why NBC would want to show much of Dom, since he was the celebrity mentor for the Commonwealth team.

I have a feeling we're really not got going to see anything new of Alex that wasn't shown during the Trek.

Here's hoping for a dvd release of the documentaries, with lots of extra footage. And not of Harry.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If it's the same documentary, then we won't be seeing Alex or much of the Americans?



*Northman's Place*     &#8207;@*NorthmansPlace*  6h 
@*supportthewalk* Is it the same documentary or will it be different?



 *WWTW*     &#8207;@*supportthewalk*  5h 
@*NorthmansPlace* The same documentary 

https://twitter.com/supportthewalk/status/448107720143417345


"Hosted By Matt Lauer, Special Features Rare Access to Prince Harry,  Wounded Veterans, and Celebrity Actors on an Inspiring Expedition to the  South Pole

NEW YORK &#8211; March 24, 2014 &#8211; On Wednesday, March 26 at  8pm/7c, Matt Lauer will host &#8220;Prince Harry&#8217;s South Pole Heroes,&#8221; an NBC  News exclusive primetime special that takes viewers on an epic  expedition to the South Pole. Granted rare access, cameras are with  Prince Harry, a determined group of veterans, and actors Alexander  Skarsgard and Dominic West as they embark on an emotional and hazardous  journey to one of the harshest places on earth."

http://www.nbcumv.com/mediavillage/...eleases/2014/03/24/nbcnewsexclusiv1564525.xml


----------



## RedTopsy

It seems the film DOTG is planned to be released in the beginning of 2015. 
I look forward to this film, but it is a long wait.  
Well, at least, not so long as the wait for Tarzan.  




> The Diary of a Teenage Girl Director Marielle Heller Talks Filming in SF
> 
> Earlier this year, we told you that Kristen Wiig and Alexander Skarsgård were in San Francisco filming The Diary of a Teenage Girl, a movie that casts this city back into the 1970s as it tells the story of a young woman navigating SF's openly sexual and druggy ways. While it was exciting news hearing that two great actors were here to work on the film adaptation of a graphic novel my friends obsess about, I was equally interested to learn that the director, Marielle Heller, has strong ties to the Bay Area. Although Mari now lives in New York with husband/SNL alum Jorma Taccone, she grew up in Berkeley and Alameda and came to the city often to go to shows or "to terrible clubs that wouldn't card us," she told me.
> Now that Mari is deep in editing mode, I asked her about her experience filming in San Francisco. *If all goes as planned, The Diary of a Teenage Girl  and the vintage San Francisco shown within it  should be out in early 2015. I can't wait.*




http://www.thebolditalic.com/articl...-director-marielle-heller-talks-filming-in-sf


----------



## Ms Kiah

Probably out before "Hidden" too. Blah.

I realize the focus should be on the wounded veterans who participated in this amazing trek and I hope that the charity gets the attention/support it deserves. However, I can't help but feel a little disappointed that there has been so little about Alex in the documentary. I know he didn't do this for publicity but I would still like to know what his experience was like and if it changed him.


----------



## Johanna81

Guess we'll just have to wait for his next good magazine interview to find out. Hopefully the next article or video interviewer will ask him that. 

I would love if a fan got to sit down with him and ask some real questions. Not naked questions or more of the same that we can all quote the answers to.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> It seems the film DOTG is planned to be released in the beginning of 2015.
> I look forward to this film, but it is a long wait.
> Well, at least, not so long as the wait for Tarzan.



Tku for the Doatg news  Yes, 2015 seems a very long time to wait 




Ms Kiah said:


> *Probably out before "Hidden" too*. Blah.
> 
> I realize *the focus should be on the wounded veterans who participated* in this amazing trek and I hope that *the charity gets the attention/support* it deserves. However, I can't help but feel a little disappointed that there has been so little about Alex in the documentary. I know he didn't do this for publicity but I *would still like to know what his experience was like* *and if it changed him.*





Johanna81 said:


> Guess we'll just have to wait for his next good magazine interview to find out. *Hopefully the next article or video interviewer will ask him that.*
> 
> *I would love if a fan got to sit down with him **and ask some real questions*. Not naked questions or more of the same that we can all quote the answers to.



I've kinda given up hope for Hidden 











> ifyourehomesick:
> 
> Again only a second of Alex in part 2 of Harry&#8217;s South Pole Heroes, but plenty of the Hammarby flag. :&#8217
> 
> (via vikingwenches)



Yes, the documentary was always going to be about the vets, (as it should be), and obviously Prince Harry as I guess world-wide he is the biggest draw and the patron. Although as you said, next time Alex is interviewed, please may we have some different and well-researched questions and hopefully some about the WwtW trek


----------



## Zola24

And as it's quiet, some pretty 












mametupa






switchbladekiller






trueblooddiaries














WHAT AN EXPRESSIVE BABY GIANT
skarsgardstar

Love smiley expressive Skars


----------



## Zola24

> kagschann
> 
> I was watching the Rooster Teeth podcast that was uploaded recently (but originally recorded on St Patty&#8217;s day) and for some reason, I had not realized that, when they were on the subject of fans, there are actually girls out there that approach the celebrities and offer them sex. This conversation, which Burnie was talking about, included Alexander Skarsgard (apologies for misspelling), and how certain fans would walk up to him, and practically tell him that they would let him &#8220;bang the **** out of them&#8221; and that they wouldn&#8217;t mind doing any type of vulgar activity to/with him. Now, Burnie states that Alex, of course, declined, but that he was still polite above all things about it. He took pictures with those fans still, and was a perfect gentleman.
> 
> It really got me thinking. Mostly, naturally, about how there are fans out there that have, most likely, done the same thing to Tom Hiddleston. It absolutely blows me out of the water. I mean, as I said above, I had not realized, until it was pointed out, that there are actuallyfans out there that do this sort of thing. I mean, sure, I knew that it was happening, but, having it be said, whether it was in writing or on a YouTube podcast&#8230; I just&#8230; It got to me, and frankly, frustrated me that this type of thing ACTUALLY HAPPENS.
> 
> Why on Earth would you disrespect a person like that? What would possess someone to walk up to Alex, Tom, or any celebrity and say to them: &#8220;Oh, I wouldn&#8217;t mind going back to your hotel room and letting you **** me&#8221;? What kind of fan does that? Obviously, I would never consider asking this sort of inappropriate thing to some celeb that I admired&#8230; No matter how many fantasies I have locked away in my mind, I would never act upon them, and blatantly embarrass and humiliate myself like that.
> 
> i JUST&#8230;..



I'm sorry to bring this across here, but I saw this earlier, (I've no idea what Rooster Teeth is), and I just can't get it out of mind. I guess I kinda knew it must happen but to see it in black and white - wtf, and then to pose for photos ush: I can just see Alex being so polite too and I really hope it doesn't happen too often but now I'm not so sure. Does the word 'dignity' mean nothing to them? Please leave Alex with some 

I guess I just need re-assurance that 99.99% of Alex's fans know the difference between fantasy and reality and would keep such thoughts unspoken should they ever be fortunate enough to meet him. I know none of you would ever be so crass.


----------



## Johanna81

I'm trying to imagine standing there waiting to ask for an autograph or picture and the chic in front of me propositions him. I can see myself wanting to apologize and crack a joke like sorry the fandom left the gate open and the crazy shameless ones got loose. next time we'll put security on the gate.


----------



## Zola24

Johanna81 said:


> I'm trying to imagine standing there waiting to ask for an autograph or picture and the chic in front of me propositions him. I can see myself wanting to apologize and crack a joke like sorry the fandom left the gate open and the crazy shameless ones got loose. next time we'll put security on the gate.



Thank you Johanna  that's exactly how I would feel  Tku again, now I can get on with my day


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> I'm sorry to bring this across here, but I saw this earlier, (I've no idea what Rooster Teeth is), and I just can't get it out of mind. I guess I kinda knew it must happen but to see it in black and white - wtf, and then to pose for photos ush: I can just see Alex being so polite too and I really hope it doesn't happen too often but now I'm not so sure. Does the word 'dignity' mean nothing to them? Please leave Alex with some
> 
> I guess I just need re-assurance that 99.99% of Alex's fans know the difference between fantasy and reality and would keep such thoughts unspoken should they ever be fortunate enough to meet him. I know none of you would ever be so crass.



Sometimes I think he's far too polite. I know he's a big guy and likely not in any physical danger from these crazy people but they are a scary lot and it would be totally fair if he cut them off right away. Also there was that incident during the filming of Disconnect, I think, where someone should have stopped all those people crashing the set. I'm not blaming Alex at all, just like I don't know if this is "normal" for popular actors or if he's especially lucky somehow. I just think being a little bit more affirmative about his privacy would help him a bit. A friend of mine met him in NY - while there another fan approched and all but climbed him like a tree. I know many of us think we'd love to do that but actually doing that in person? Disturbing. Even more disturbing when you know she later tracked him down again bringing him gifts and tried to chat him up. In reality it's nothing else than proper stalking which is not what being a fan or supporter is about IMO.


----------



## Zola24

^ @Idun - Omg  I guess the fact that Alex is 'unattached' leaves him more open to this kind of behaviour, but even so, it's not open season. Idk perhaps as Alex visits their homes when TB is on some (deranged) people feel they actually 'know' him. F*s he is not public property and should receive as much respect as any other person. How humiliating, some people obviously think Alex is incapable of asking for ****s. As if!


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I'm sorry to bring this across here, but I saw this earlier, (I've no idea what Rooster Teeth is), and I just can't get it out of mind. I guess I kinda knew it must happen but to see it in black and white - wtf, and then to pose for photos ush: I can just see Alex being so polite too and I really hope it doesn't happen too often but now I'm not so sure. Does the word 'dignity' mean nothing to them? Please leave Alex with some
> 
> I guess I just need re-assurance that 99.99% of Alex's fans know the difference between fantasy and reality and would keep such thoughts unspoken should they ever be fortunate enough to meet him. I know none of you would ever be so crass.





Idun said:


> Sometimes I think he's far too polite. I know he's a big guy and likely not in any physical danger from these crazy people but they are a scary lot and it would be totally fair if he cut them off right away. Also there was that incident during the filming of Disconnect, I think, where someone should have stopped all those people crashing the set. I'm not blaming Alex at all, just like I don't know if this is "normal" for popular actors or if he's especially lucky somehow. I just think being a little bit more affirmative about his privacy would help him a bit. A friend of mine met him in NY - while there another fan approched and all but climbed him like a tree. I know many of us think we'd love to do that but actually doing that in person? Disturbing. Even more disturbing when you know she later tracked him down again bringing him gifts and tried to chat him up. In reality it's nothing else than proper stalking which is not what being a fan or supporter is about IMO.




I noticed many of the very famous actors have bodyguards or some kind of securitypeople with them  when they for exemple are out walking or shopping.  
I used to think that was strange and unnecessary but now I`m beginning to understand them 
(when I read about Alex fans behaviour :weird: ). 

I wonder if that will be the case for Alex in the future, maybe he also must have securityguards and I can imagine when the Tarzanfilm is out he will have even more crazy fans stalking him.
But I know he is stubborn and don´t want  that.  
I remember he said some years ago in an interview for a magazine that he didn´t want to end up in Bel Air with securitypeople around him. He wants his life to be as normal as possible, 
but that was then. He may have to change his mind now. :wondering


----------



## a_sussan

Poor guy, I can't even imagine to be spoken to that way, how rude. People have no respect sometimes.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> I noticed many of the very famous actors have bodyguards or some kind of securitypeople with them  when they for exemple are out walking or shopping.
> I used to think that was strange and unnecessary but now I`m beginning to understand them
> (when I read about Alex fans behaviour :weird: ).
> 
> I wonder if that will be the case for Alex in the future, maybe he also must have securityguards and I can imagine when the Tarzanfilm is out he will have even more crazy fans stalking him.
> But I know he is stubborn and don´t want  that.
> I remember he said some years ago in an interview for a magazine that he didn´t want to end up in Bel Air with securitypeople around him. He wants his life to be as normal as possible,
> but that was then. He may have to change his mind now.



Yes, I wonder that too. I'm sure Alex will kick against it and I can't really see it happening in his 'private' life, even if Tarzan is mega. Although I'm not sure what security other stars in LA/Hollywood use. I guess it's just a sad reflection of the society we live in.




a_sussan said:


> Poor guy, I can't even imagine to be spoken to that way, how rude. People have no respect sometimes.



Exactly.


Now this either gonna work of fail spectacularly  [OK, so it failed  One of these days I will find out how to post non-yt vids]

I haven't been able to watch this all the way through yet, as my download speeds are not that fast, but how fab is this vid 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1jpq5i_alexander-skarsgard-wwtw-2013_sport



> beaufortplace:
> 
> Ive made a compilation of Alex in WWTW (2013). We barely have moments of him in the documentary shown on ITV, so Ive made my own documentary of Alexander Skarsgard in this amazing project.
> 
> Thanks to 729113223 for this amazing videos


----------



## Opheliaballs

The poor man. If I ever met him I would just go red and not able to speak to him


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> ^ @Idun - Omg  I guess the fact that Alex is 'unattached' leaves him more open to this kind of behaviour, but even so, it's not open season. Idk perhaps as Alex visits their homes when TB is on some (deranged) people feel they actually 'know' him. F*s he is not public property and should receive as much respect as any other person. How humiliating, some people obviously think Alex is incapable of asking for ****s. As if!



This happened back in days of Bosworth so yeah, I won't even imgaine how bad it must be when he's not attached to someone. Poor man 



> I remember he said some years ago in an interview for a magazine that he didn´t want to end up in Bel Air with securitypeople around him. He wants his life to be as normal as possible,
> but that was then. He may have to change his mind now.



I think Tarzan could make things like this much, much worse for him if it becomes a hit. I think one way of dealing with it would be moving out of LA. Strictly speaking he doesn't need to live there anymore once TB is over with and I get the impression that lots of the crazies are able to seek him out because his schedule is so constant. If he lived somewhere less pap-friendly that would probably help too. We know he can go ninja-Skars which I imagine must be his preferred state of being.


----------



## BagBerry13

Maybe he needs to put his foot down once and for all. Nathan Fillion is really good at it and he's still respected and considered polite. He's handling paps and fans just the right way. Charlie Hunnam is doing the same right now with the paps up in Toronto (or maybe they're just nicer there). You just need to make it clear that it's not alright to do such things. Even though Alex has an impressive physical appearance he could be considered a bit of a pushover if he continues to let it happen.


----------



## Zola24

^ @Idun - I don't count Bosworth as competition (lol) but yes I take your point.

I too think Tarzan will make maintaining a sensible private life so much more difficult for Alex and I also think he may now move out of LA and only return there when needed. He always seems so much more relaxed when he is somewhere else.

Note to AS: My house is not at all pap friendly


----------



## Idun

Am I making things up or did some woman proposition herself to him in public when he was dating Bosworth  While I never warmed to them as a couple I think it's pretty out of touch with reality to think you could do that without seeming like a total nutcase, just like I think it's quite rude to suggest to him that he could cheat on a partner. I mean.. really mindboggling 

He could also just move home  I know we get a lot of pics from when he's home too, but I think his ninjaskills work best at home.

Bag, I think you're right. We know he's perfectly able to put his foot down when he wants to so it seems kind of silly and naive to not do it with both paps and silly fans. I guess he's mostly flattered and being a nice person don't want to say no to people, but the prize can also be too high for him.


----------



## a_sussan

Well he can always stay with me here in Sweden in a quiet town just 45 min from Stockholm....lol.. but I think he might think New York. But then again I am not impossible for moving. . lmbo. ..


----------



## gloomyharlow

This kind of reminds me of the "Ikea Groupie" story that was written at ONTD back in 2009. It's hilarious but I take it with a complete grain of salt just because of the way the story was written. Sounds like a pre-teen's fan fiction, but believe it or not, many believe this story even today. I paste it here:

*I PRESENT TO YOU: "GROUPIE STORY IN THE TUNE  OF ASKARS"  14th-Jul-2009  02:36 am (UTC)*

_So i went to ikea cuz i needed to buy a chair 4 my desk, rite. So i was in there  n all a sudden i saw someone tall and blond like run past me in da sofa section  like dey didn't wanna b seen. So i told my sister ima be right back cuz you know  i gotta see who was actin a fool like dat. So anywayz, i followed dis guy into  da kitchen section. Den he turned around nd waz all like "R u followin me?" n it  took me a sec, but den i realized who it wuz. it wuz dat guy from true blood,  you know da tall blond vampire guy, i think hiz name on da show is erin. I dun  rly watch dat show cuz vampires are lame, but i noticed him and thout he was  pretty hot. I decided to get my mack on lol. I told him i wuz only followin him  if he wanted me 2 lol. i figured if it worked on soulja boy it wuld work on him  lol. he wuz all like "ur sneaky" and playfully gave me a slap on da arm. i was  like "damn dat hurt lol." i guess he didn kno hiz own strength, he waz a pretty  big guy lol. and so we basically hit it off from square 1. lol. he waz all like  "u wanna go get lunch" and of course i sed yes. he took me 2 da ikea cafeteria  nd we got some swedish meatballs and cinnamon rollz. he fed me a meatball and  waz like "u like dem swedish ballz?" nd i was like "**** yea" cuz dey tastd rly  good. den he said, "you lyk swedish ballz, huh? i'm swedish" n winked. i knew  where he wuz takin da conversation and i waz feelin it nd i went along. i winked  bak and he smiled at me. he sed, "u wanna go sumwher more private?" n i waz lyk  yeah hold up lemme finish dis cinnamon roll. lol it was rly good. so we got up  nd went to da batroom appliance sektion nd he led me into a shower display. i  was like "omg in here? lol. we coudl get caught." nd he waz like, "nah dun  worry, ikea's rly slow 2day" so i was lyk okay. we go into da stall an he starts  kissin me deep and passionately nd den he says "i can taste da cinnamon n icing  on ur lipz lol" nd i giggled. we kissed for prolly an hour or so den he was lyk  "baby 2days all about u, i'm a pussy luver" and starts undoin da buttonz on mah  shirt n lifitin up my skirt. lol i dun wear pantiez so he had easy access. he  went down on me for lyk 3 hours and i came so meny timez. den he tellz me 2  close mah eyez n i do. he spinz me around so im facin da wall of da shower  display n i culd hear him stokin it behind me. he wuz talkin in a different  language, iono maybe german or sumthin, n then he puts it in me all  unexpectedly. all i can say is i felt lyk dere was a 20 ft. pole b/w mah legz  lol. 2 big. neway, we got it on for prolly another 2 hrs. den he says he gotta  leave after he came 4 da 3rd time. he stroked my luxurious, supple, soft,  flowing hair lovingly n told me he'd neva 4get me n dat he'd lyk to marry me. i  wuz all lyk "aww datz so sweet lol." he gave me his numba n i gave him mine.  when i cam outta da stall, my sista was sittin rite outside. i told her bout wut  happened n all she said wuz "i know ***** i was watching" lol. apparetnly dere  was a seethru shower curtain. lol._


Direct link to this is:

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/37176981.html?thread=5392208789


----------



## Johanna81

I recently read that Gustaf and Bill were now living in L.A. too (I can't remember where I read it). I don't know if that is true or if they are living here for part of the time like Alex did in the beginning to branch out and try to get more work in the U.S. If it is true then do you think he would leave now that some of his family may be closer/in L.A.?


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Poor guy, I can't even imagine to be spoken to that way, how rude. People have no respect sometimes.


 

I can't imagine it myself. It's just utter disrespect. Some women are *very bold* and hold nothing back. I seen it myself. Good thing is that Alex says no and is polite about the whole thing. Sadly, not all of them do. Some Rockstars (by default) just do it. Some actors as well. Colin Ferrell comes to mind if I remember reading....

Anyway, thank god Alex isn't one of those 



Johanna81 said:


> I recently read that Gustaf and Bill were now living in L.A. too (I can't remember where I read it). I don't know if that is true or if they are living here for part of the time like Alex did in the beginning to branch out and try to get more work in the U.S. If it is true then do you think he would leave now that some of his family may be closer/in L.A.?


 
Valter might be living with Alex, I'm not sure. Just going by the pics he posts in Instagram from Alex's house in the balcony and such. Maybe just visiting. Not sure about Bill amd Gustaf, but chances are if they have a USA related show they are on, they have to be close to LA.


----------



## Idun

Johanna81 said:


> I recently read that Gustaf and Bill were now living in L.A. too (I can't remember where I read it). I don't know if that is true or if they are living here for part of the time like Alex did in the beginning to branch out and try to get more work in the U.S. If it is true then do you think he would leave now that some of his family may be closer/in L.A.?



We had a discussion about this in the Gustaf thread - it seems Gustaf is giving Hollywood another go. I don't know how many of the family are staying in LA though - Bill is not there when he's shooting Hemloch Grove at least and Stellan will be living in London for the fall shooting a tv series there - just like it seems Tarzan will be shot there (partly). I don't think it will be family that keeps him living in LA at least.

Gloomyharlow, what da fug :weird: That's pretty scary..


----------



## Zola24

Idun said:


> Am I making things up or did some woman proposition herself to him in public when he was dating Bosworth  While I never warmed to them as a couple I think it's pretty out of touch with reality to think you could do that without seeming like a total nutcase, just like *I think it's quite rude to suggest to him that he could cheat on a partner.* I mean.. really mindboggling
> 
> *He could also just move home*  I know we get a lot of pics from when he's home too, but I think his ninjaskills work best at home.
> 
> Bag, I think you're right. We know he's perfectly able to put his foot down when he wants to so it seems kind of silly and naive to not do it with both paps and silly fans. I guess he's mostly flattered and being a nice person don't want to say no to people, but the prize can also be too high for him.



Yes it is very rude.
Yes Alex could always move home (and you don't fool me with your innocent whistling, lol)




a_sussan said:


> Well he can always stay with me here in Sweden in a quiet town just 45 min from Stockholm....lol.. but I think he might think New York. But then again I am not impossible for moving. . lmbo. ..



Hey we're not going to fall out over whose house is less pap friendly and closer to Stockholm, I can move too


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> Yes it is very rude.
> Yes Alex could always move home (and you don't fool me with your innocent whistling, lol)





In all seriousness - he doesn't get a lot of press here so while he is obviously a big name, he wouldn't be hounded by the press IMO. And since there aren't many paps in Sweden either, I think it would mean he'd be a LOT less bothered by paps and press. A win-win for him (too  )


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Well he can always stay with me here in Sweden in a quiet town just 45 min from Stockholm....lol.. but I think he might think New York. But then again I am not impossible for moving. . lmbo. ..


 

I live in New York.  There's a picture that was around the net of Alex inside a NY subway that always freaks me out a bit. And it the same subway I take everyday, the R train going to manhattan. I think I will pass out and die if I ever meet him in the train. I just can't. lol 



Idun said:


> Gloomyharlow, what da fug :weird: That's pretty scary..


 
I know....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the Doatg news  Yes, 2015 seems a very long time to wait
> 
> I've kinda given up hope for Hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, the documentary was always going to be about the vets, (as it should be), and obviously Prince Harry as I guess world-wide he is the biggest draw and the patron. *Although as you said, next time Alex is interviewed, please may we have some different and well-researched questions and hopefully some about the WwtW trek



If tonight's documentary ends up being 'harry harry harry' I'm going to take a hostage.



Idun said:


> Sometimes I think he's far too polite. I know he's a big guy and likely not in any physical danger from these crazy people but they are a scary lot and it would be totally fair if he cut them off right away. *Also there was that incident during the filming of Disconnect, I think, where someone should have stopped all those people crashing the set.* I'm not blaming Alex at all, just like I don't know if this is "normal" for popular actors or if he's especially lucky somehow. I just think being a little bit more affirmative about his privacy would help him a bit. A friend of mine met him in NY - while there another fan approched and all but climbed him like a tree. I know many of us think we'd love to do that but actually doing that in person? Disturbing. Even more disturbing when you know she later tracked him down again bringing him gifts and tried to chat him up. In reality it's nothing else than proper stalking which is not what being a fan or supporter is about IMO.



I remember reading about that and wondering why that was even allowed to happen. I was impressed that he didn't hire bodyguards right then and there, but he's stubborn.




Opheliaballs said:


> The poor man. If I ever met him I would just go red and not able to speak to him



Me too. If was coherent enough I might be able to mention how much I love Generation Kill. But I'd probably babble incoherently and then drool and then pass out.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

wow if i was a famous person and someone asked me 'You can do me all night' I would be so insulted and pissed. And he still took pictures with them! 

I was watching the preview on NBC today. Its the same except instead of John Hurt narrating its Matt Lauer.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> wow if i was a famous person and someone asked me 'You can do me all night' I would be so insulted and pissed. And he still took pictures with them!
> 
> *I was watching the preview on NBC today. Its the same except instead of John Hurt narrating its Matt Lauer.*



So far, it's not, thank goodness. Still lots of Harry, but also of Ivan, Margaux, etc.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex does seem to have a temper, but knows when to show it. He doesn't want the bad press. Recall:

Telling the paparazzi to f**k off in LA 








The fight at Coachella:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *Alex does seem to have a temper, but knows when to show it. He doesn't want the bad press*. Recall:
> 
> Telling the paparazzi to f**k off in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fight at Coachella:


 I don't think it's a matter of not wanting the bad press, it's that he's usually pretty much in control of his temper.

As for the top shot, I do wonder how stupidly the pap was behaving to get Alex that mad, especially since he wasn't drunk.

2010 Coachella, ah, drunkSkars, plus I think the paps were shouting things at him and the former gf.

ETA: The NBC documentary just finished. Too much Harry . and too short, but not bad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Was it a pap in that car? There was speculation that one of these altercations was with Boz and/or The Hobbit (not sure it was this one).  Anyway, I think it takes a LOT for him to lose his cool.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Was it a pap in that car? There was speculation that one of these altercations was with Boz and/or The Hobbit (not sure it was this one).  Anyway, I think it takes a LOT for him to lose his cool.



Not her car, though I suppose it could have been his. and I think the paps behind the car would have realized it wasn't one of them and it would have gotten a lot more publicity than it did.

 I wonder if the pap was either driving like an idiot, or yelling some extra special stupidity at Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah, there were two incidences though of him yelling into a car - one a pap basically trailed him all over LA, including the gas station etc. The other incident was a bit more vague re: the other participants.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Didn't Beige follow him to a restaurant where he was having lunch? She made sure the paps were there to document her presence. I think there's such a creepy clingy story behind their "relationship" and breakup.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, there were two incidences though of him yelling into a car - one a pap basically trailed him all over LA, including the gas station etc. The other incident was a bit more vague re: the other participants.



I only remember this one, and this one isn't MP's car (yeah, I checked photo archives).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It wasn't about the car but the occupants. Anyhow..there is a particular pap in LA that's a nasty piece of work - you can see and hear him in much of the video footage back in the days of him dating Kate. This pap has a nasty mouth and I think was responsible as much as the nature of their relationship, for the SurlySkars we often saw photographed.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> Didn't Beige follow him to a restaurant where he was having lunch? She made sure the paps were there to document her presence. I think there's such a creepy clingy story behind their "relationship" and breakup.


 

Beige has the paparazzi on speed dial. That heffa doesn't play. The day Alex dumped her, was the day he finally got a little peace of mind when it comes to the pap's. Now beige is married to some guy who's just as much of a media whore as she is. Ka-ching.









BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think it's a matter of not wanting the bad press, it's that he's usually pretty much in control of his temper.
> 
> As for the top shot, I do wonder how stupidly the pap was behaving to get Alex that mad, especially since he wasn't drunk.
> 
> 2010 Coachella, ah, drunkSkars, plus I think the paps were shouting things at him and the former gf.


 
It was the paparazzi. God knows what he said to Alex to have him go from this:






To this:






I remember Coachella. There's a video of it on YouTube. Doesn't seem like he's that drunk. I think he just snapped because he was sick and tired of the pap's following him around the 3 days he was there. Poor fella didn't know his gal had the pap's on speed dial. One pic that always stand out is the one where he is in the background arguing with the pap and Kate is walking always laughing at the whole situation. Pretty sickening.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It wasn't about the car but the occupants. Anyhow..*there is a particular pap in LA that's a nasty piece of wor*k - you can see and hear him in much of the video footage back in the days of him dating Kate. This pap has a nasty mouth and I think was responsible as much as the nature of their relationship, for the SurlySkars we often saw photographed.



Even when they ask stupid questions of him, it doesn't seem to be as aggressive as it was, though of course that may also be due to the end of a that relationship.
You can tell he doesn't like them, he still gets the AngrySkarsBrow and clenches his fists, but I think he's determined not to let them get to him. He mentioned that in the Men's Journal interview:

http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff505/Jordan_Moon/Alex4.jpg


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex as the Antarctic Swedish chef:

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/prince-harry-dinner-antarctica-n63281
 
ETA: Michael K should like it, it's not Alex and Prince Hot Ginge drunk and naked in a tent, but Harry does play with Alex's fake beard. 
This is the type of footage that needs to make it onto the the DVD.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex as the Antarctic Swedish chef:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/prince-harry-dinner-antarctica-n63281
> 
> ETA: Michael K should like it, it's not Alex and Prince Hot Ginge drunk and naked in a tent, but Harry does play with Alex's fake beard.
> This is the type of footage that needs to make it onto the the DVD.


 
So cute. so many good gif moments there!


----------



## Zola24

Oh tku so much, I love it  Alex really is a lovely guy  and so adorable 

I just dropped by to see what was new, I'm s'posed to be going to sleep soon (huh - good luck with that)

Eta *@**BuckeyeChicago* - Idk what happened to qtreply thing, I thought I pressed the circle ok but I may have been in SkarsFantasyLand again after that fab vid


----------



## Zola24

I love this 


















> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .stop flirting you two.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola :hug: you sure make my morning better.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Zola for the gifs and Buckeye for the link! 
Great way to start the morning at my work.  
I couldn t resist dropping by to have a look and wow great news. 
Love the video with Alex cooking.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So far, it's not, thank goodness. Still lots of Harry, but also of Ivan, Margaux, etc.



Oh it is. now I'm going to have to find a copy of it. Someone screen cap parts of it, Alex was wearing shorts on the beach somewhere and it looks like they interviewed him too. 

Was the American version 2 parts like in the UK?


----------



## mik1986

Hi everyone . Just doing a drive-by "hello" and I hope that everyone is well .


----------



## VampFan

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Oh it is. now I'm going to have to find a copy of it. Someone screen cap parts of it, Alex was wearing shorts on the beach somewhere and it looks like they interviewed him too.
> 
> *Was the American version 2 parts like in the UK*?



It was just one part and an hour long. After Harry, they did focus on the vets which was good. The Hammarby flag was the real star of the hour. It made it easy to follow Alex.

Buckeye, Lainey agrees with you:

*Harry & Alex in a tent*

Dedicated to Michael K at Dlisted because I can only imagine what he&#8217;s imagining when he watches this video. I know what I&#8217;m imagining and I&#8217;ll be imagining it the next time I need a self manual.

You&#8217;ll recall, Prince Harry and Alexander Skarsgard went to the South Pole together for Walking With The Wounded. Evidently they decided to spend part of their time, as we do, shooting stupid videos. In a tent. Up against the cold. And at one point, Alex tries to feed Harry. Suddenly, in the version I&#8217;m editing in my mind, everyone else disappears. Harry takes a strand of Alex&#8217;s beard and runs it through his fingers.

God. It&#8217;s like Jack and Ennis only without the horrible heartbreak. I mean&#8230; I really needed this today.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Prince-...-a-tent-during-Walking-With-The-Wounded/29806


----------



## a_sussan

Hi mik 

Thanks for all the gifs and vids.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hi everyone 'wave:. Just doing a drive-by "hello" and I hope that everyone is well 'smile1:.



Hiya Mik  thanks for the drive-by  whispering to the stars for you and your Mum. Stay strong, and drive-by any time  love and hugs 




VampFan said:


> It was just one part and an hour long. After Harry, they did focus on the vets which was good. The Hammarby flag was the real star of the hour. It made it easy to follow Alex.
> 
> Buckeye, Lainey agrees with you:
> 
> *Harry & Alex in a tent*
> 
> Dedicated to Michael K at Dlisted because I can only imagine what hes imagining when he watches this video. I know what Im imagining and Ill be imagining it the next time I need a self manual.
> 
> Youll recall, Prince Harry and Alexander Skarsgard went to the South Pole together for Walking With The Wounded. Evidently they decided to spend part of their time, as we do, shooting stupid videos. In a tent. Up against the cold. And at one point, Alex tries to feed Harry. Suddenly, in the version Im editing in my mind, everyone else disappears. Harry takes a strand of Alexs beard and runs it through his fingers.
> 
> God. Its like Jack and Ennis only without the horrible heartbreak. I mean I really needed this today.
> 
> laineygossip.com/Prince-Harry-and-Alexander-Skarsgard-video-in-a-tent-during-Walking-With-The-Wounded/29806



Tku Vamp  Hah, the bromance, I lv it. Alex is such a natural flirt 


And 'cos I've got 'brain fog' just going to post a few of the gifs that are floating around 















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy






marvelandwhimsy























askarsswedishmeatballs


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola :hug:

I just watched the hole documentary and I am so impressed with all the brave men and women that took part in the expedition. Must be a memory for life for everyone. And yes it was kind of fun to track our fanboy. 

OT: tomorrow I'm going with a group of friends on a 24-hrs party cruise in Stockholms archipelago and right now I don't have the slightest feel for it, but I will do my best to have fun. /OT.


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy






marvelandwhimsy


One of my fave pix of Alex's training 







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .you are one of my South-Pole heroes Mr.Skarsgard.
> 
> Tags: Alexander Skarsgard, walking with the wounded, bloody impressive achievement.



Yes, bloody impressive achievement. We are all very proud of Alex and everyone, especially those wounded vets. Thank you for raising awareness, (and funds) 


Alex not in a tent. Old pix but still effin adorable 















nina-hails-the-glow-cloud


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thanks Zola :hug:
> 
> I just watched the hole documentary and I am so impressed with all the brave men and women that took part in the expedition. Must be a memory for life for everyone. And yes it was kind of fun to track our fanboy.
> 
> OT: tomorrow I'm going with a group of friends on a 24-hrs party cruise in Stockholms archipelago and right now I don't have the slightest feel for it, but I will do my best to have fun. /OT.



Sussan  Thank you. I haven't seen the whole documentary, but from what I've seen, yes, very impressed. There is so much bravery in the world, documented and not, it never hurts to be reminded.

Oh you made me lol. You will have great fun on the cruise, often the best days/nights are had when one isn't looking forward to them at.all.


----------



## BagBerry13

It must be the thin air at the poles that makes him act this way. I mean everyone remembers Beyond the Pole. Unfortunately Harry didn't double as a human dance pole this time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Hi everyone . Just doing a drive-by "hello" and I hope that everyone is well .



Howdy!!



VampFan said:


> It was just one part and an hour long. After Harry, they did focus on the vets which was good. The Hammarby flag was the real star of the hour. It made it easy to follow Alex.
> 
> Buckeye, *Lainey agrees with you:*
> 
> *Harry & Alex in a tent*
> 
> Dedicated to Michael K at Dlisted because I can only imagine what hes imagining when he watches this video. I know what Im imagining and Ill be imagining it the next time I need a self manual.
> 
> Youll recall, Prince Harry and Alexander Skarsgard went to the South Pole together for Walking With The Wounded. Evidently they decided to spend part of their time, as we do, shooting stupid videos. In a tent. Up against the cold. And at one point, Alex tries to feed Harry. Suddenly, in the version Im editing in my mind, everyone else disappears. Harry takes a strand of Alexs beard and runs it through his fingers.
> 
> God. Its like Jack and Ennis only without the horrible heartbreak. I mean I really needed this today.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Prince-...-a-tent-during-Walking-With-The-Wounded/29806



She actually seemed to like him in this post. And Michael has posted it in his links:

Many thank yous to Lainey for posting this video of *ASkars* and *Prince Hot Ginge*  in a tent together. Theyre fully clothed and theres other people  around, but Ill still find a way to pinch my nips to this while playing  TLCs _Red Light Special_ in the background  Lainey Gossip 



a_sussan said:


> Thanks Zola :hug:
> 
> I just watched the hole documentary and I am so impressed with all the brave men and women that took part in the expedition. Must be a memory for life for everyone. And yes it was kind of fun to track our fanboy.
> 
> OT: tomorrow I'm going with a group of friends on a 24-hrs party cruise in Stockholms archipelago and right now I don't have the slightest feel for it, but I will do my best to have fun. /OT.



I was very impressed by the vets, yet again. This is tough for anyone, especially with the mental and physical issues that they face.

Have fun on the cruise!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Zola, Gloomy & Vamp!

Mik, nice to see you and hope you are doing well.

A_Sussan, have a wonderful time on the cruise.

An oldie from *PaleyFest 2009* (April 13, 2009).
Not new but nice to see it (and his smile) again:





"#Throwback Thursday - 2009 when I attended PaleyFest and the cast of #True Blood was there after the first season premiered"

-*ilmsm02* @ instagr.am


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love old school Alex pics. He's become so safe and mainstream now. I'm ready for mismatched outfits and shirts tucked into the underwear again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to cut a bish if there isn't a preview of True Blood when GoT premieres. We're moving into April FFS. HBO Marketing people, have you been retrenched?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> askarsswedishmeatballs


 

Alex comes across like such a fun guy you would want to hang with. Lucky are those who get to chill out with him


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to cut a bish if there isn't a preview of True Blood when GoT premieres. We're moving into April FFS. HBO Marketing people, have you been retrenched?



I agree that HBO has totally dropped the ball on TB this upcoming season. I have seen several articles talking about S7, but nothing from HBO. Apparently they have written it off. Do we even have a verified premiere date for it yet?

Recent articles:

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/545033/20140326/true-blood-season-7-final-spoilers.htm#.UzTaOyhrWfQ

http://www.ibtimes.com/true-blood-s...ntroduced-characters-die-final-season-1563710


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp!

Spotted today at *Lemonade* in West Hollywood (March 27, 2014):





(Source: * ahmadsquad* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Santress

Out to lunch today with friends at* Lemonade* (March 27, 2014).
I spot Keith and Ulrich (I think):




















(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## Santress

URL=https://imageshack.com/i/muln1tj]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]
















(Source:  *Zimbio.com*)


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Howdy!!
> 
> 
> 
> She actually seemed to like him in this post. And Michael has posted it in his links:
> 
> Many thank yous to Lainey for posting this video of *ASkars* and *Prince Hot Ginge*  in a tent together. Theyre fully clothed and theres other people  around, but Ill still find a way to pinch my nips to this while playing  TLCs _Red Light Special_ in the background  Lainey Gossip
> 
> 
> 
> I was very impressed by the vets, yet again. This is tough for anyone, especially with the mental and physical issues that they face.
> 
> Have fun on the cruise!



I expected more from Dlisted. Two of his faves and they just gets a mention in Afternoon Crumbs instead of an entire post.  



Santress said:


> URL=https://imageshack.com/i/muln1tj]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio.com*)



Thanks, Sant. Glad to see Keith. It's been a while.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Vamp!
> Spotted today at Lemonade in West Hollywood (March 27, 2014):



Tku for the fan pix, lv blond Skars  and the Lemonade shot was the perfect angle 
And tku for all the Zimbio Lemonade pix too 



Ms Kiah said:


> I love old school Alex pics. He's become so safe and mainstream now. I'm ready for mismatched outfits and shirts tucked into the underwear again.



I lv blond quirky edgy Skars too, but hey I guess time moves on, and as Alex is obviously passionate about his career, he's gotta bend a little and compromise to climb that ladder. I'm sure he's still true to his inner self 




gloomyharlow said:


> Alex comes across like such a fun guy you would want to hang with. Lucky are those who get to chill out with him



Yes, he really does. He's got no angles, just straight full on fun Skars  What I would do - 'le sigh'.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to cut a bish if there isn't a preview of True Blood when GoT premieres. We're moving into April FFS. HBO Marketing people, have you been retrenched?





VampFan said:


> I agree that HBO has totally dropped the ball on TB this upcoming season. I have seen several articles talking about S7, but nothing from HBO. Apparently they have written it off. Do we even have a verified premiere date for it yet?
> 
> Recent articles:
> 
> au.ibtimes.com/articles/545033/20140326/true-blood-season-7-final-spoilers.htm#.UzTaOyhrWfQ
> 
> ibtimes.com/true-blood-season-7-spoilers-new-villain-be-introduced-characters-die-final-season-156371



The lack of TB pr, (as Free said, it'll soon be April), is concerning. I haven't seen many 'leaked' spoilers, mostly casting calls - just what we need yet more characters - pls just concentrate on finishing the story and the season well. I'm not holding out much hope for TB7


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the fan pix, lv blond Skars  and the Lemonade shot was the perfect angle
> And tku for all the Zimbio Lemonade pix too
> 
> 
> 
> *I lv blond quirky edgy Skars too, but hey I guess time moves on, and as Alex is obviously passionate about his career, he's gotta bend a little and compromise to climb that ladder. I'm sure he's still true to his inner self *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he really does. He's got no angles, just straight full on fun Skars  What I would do - 'le sigh'.
> 
> 
> 
> *The lack of TB pr, (as Free said, it'll soon be April), is concerning.* I haven't seen many 'leaked' spoilers, mostly casting calls - just what we need yet more characters - pls just concentrate on finishing the story and the season well. I'm not holding out much hope for TB7



I really don't miss the ill fitting clothes and the wearing of t-shirts with holes in them. He's still wearing jeans and t-shirts now, they just fit better. Of course, right now, as he bulks up for Tarzan, they're fitting *very* nicely. Though he doesn't need to bulk up anymore, because to me he's near the point of getting to big for his frame.

GoT debuts on April 6, I am hoping that's when we'll get our first preview. I think at this point HBO has decided the only people who will still be watching will be the die hards and therefore don't need to spend any money on promotion. Twits.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> I agree that HBO has totally dropped the ball on TB this upcoming season. I have seen several articles talking about S7, but nothing from HBO. Apparently they have written it off. Do we even have a verified premiere date for it yet?
> 
> Recent articles:
> 
> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/545033/20140326/true-blood-season-7-final-spoilers.htm#.UzTaOyhrWfQ
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/true-blood-s...ntroduced-characters-die-final-season-1563710



I know Vamp, right? Total BS.

This is SO LAME for the final season. I mean I don't have much hope but the least they could do is pump me up with shallow marketing and PR. No?

Nice pics Sant, thanks. He's looking buff. Buff-y the Bill Slayer? One can dream.


----------



## Johanna81

Ok so TB just recently put that casting call out for The Figure who is supposed to appear in the first episode. Maybe they are waiting to film that person before the do the previews. Hell who knows whats going on over there.


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> Hi mik
> 
> Hi A_Sussan . I hope that you have a fantastic time on your 24-hour cruise in Stockholm !





Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  thanks for the drive-by  whispering to the stars for you and your Mum. Stay strong, and drive-by any time  love and hugs



Hiya Zola . Tbank you so much for your whispers to the stars for my Mum and I. They are truly working 




BagBerry13 said:


> It must be the thin air at the poles that makes him act this way. I mean everyone remembers Beyond the Pole. *Unfortunately Harry didn't double as a human dance pole this time.*



I know, right? That would have been a beautiful sight to see 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Howdy!!



Howdy BuckeyeChicago!! 




Santress said:


> Mik, nice to see you and hope you are doing well.



Thank you Santress. I hope that you are doing well also


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I really don't miss the ill fitting clothes and the wearing of t-shirts with holes in them. He's still wearing jeans and t-shirts now, they just fit better. Of course, right now, as he bulks up for Tarzan, they're fitting very nicely. Though he doesn't need to bulk up anymore, because to me he's near the point of getting to big for his frame.
> 
> GoT debuts on April 6, I am hoping that's when we'll get our first preview. I think at this point HBO has decided the only people who will still be watching will be the die hards and therefore don't need to spend any money on promotion. Twits.



Hah, I don't miss the baggy-*** jeans but I do kinda miss the quirky left of centre Skars  and yes, Alex doesn't need to bulk up any more, he's just fine as he is, ie very fit 

Sadly, I think you are right about TB7, HBO is just relying on the Trubies, and I think they were for 5&6 too  




Johanna81 said:


> Ok so TB just recently put that casting call out for The Figure who is supposed to appear in the first episode. Maybe they are waiting to film that person before the do the previews. Hell who knows whats going on over there.



I've never been a great follower of TB, (just the Eric parts, lol), but I seem to remember posters and teasers being issued long before this. **** knows what has been going on with Buckner and his team. [Hah I even auto censored myself]




mik1986 said:


> Hiya Zola . Tbank you so much for your whispers to the stars for my Mum and I. They are truly working
> 
> I know, right? That would have been a beautiful sight to see
> 
> Howdy BuckeyeChicago!!
> 
> Thank you Santress. I hope that you are doing well also



Mik  I am so pleased, you know where I am  love and hugs


----------



## Zola24

I've also received an email from Walking with the Wounded about the Evening with the South Pole Expedition members at the London Royal Geographical Society on Wednesday 2 April. I will be very surprised if Alex attends, (but anything's possible), even if he's not there it should be a very interesting and enjoyable evening.

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/support-the-walk/wwtw-events/rgs-presentation/

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk...rctica-at-londons-royal-geographical-society/

http://walkingwiththewounded.org.uk/tickets/


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Mik  I am so pleased, you know where I am  love and hugs



You bet I know where you are my friend . Sending lots of love and hugs your way .


----------



## Zola24

^ @*Mik*  my jmt  &#9829;x


----------



## Johanna81

I thought the seasonS7 first episode was supposed to be filmed and wrapped already. With the new casting call for the first episode then maybe they have to film, edit and add new scenes to episode one. Which sounds like either bad or silly planning on their part or they've decided to just create that character and now have to write him/her into the Ep. 1 scenes. 

I could have swore that after the debacle last year that I had broken up with True Blood and would only visit the kids (KBvS and AS) on YouTube. Clearly this isn't a clean break.


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> ^ @*Mik*  my jmt  &#9829;x



Zola, you are truly my Jedi Mind Twin


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hah, I don't miss the baggy-*** jeans but I do kinda miss the quirky left of centre Skars  and yes, Alex doesn't need to bulk up any more, he's just fine as he is, ie very fit
> 
> *Sadly, I think you are right about TB7, HBO is just relying on the Trubies, and I think they were for 5&6 too*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a great follower of TB, (just the Eric parts, lol), but I seem to remember posters and teasers being issued long before this. **** knows what has been going on with Buckner and his team. [Hah I even auto censored myself]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mik  I am so pleased, you know where I am  love and hugs



At this point I think we should count ourselves lucky if HBO remembers to throw a season premiere party.



Johanna81 said:


> I thought the seasonS7 first episode was supposed to be filmed and wrapped already. With the new casting call for the first episode then maybe they have to film, edit and add new scenes to episode one. Which sounds like either bad or silly planning on their part or they've decided to just create that character and now have to write him/her into the Ep. 1 scenes.
> 
> *I could have swore that after the debacle last year that I had broken up with True Blood and would only visit the kids (KBvS and AS) on YouTube. Clearly this isn't a clean break.*



That's me!  

I still think it'll be only YTing for Eric and Pam, and ignoring the rest of the storyline. Unless it's Laffy.

I'm not even going to buy the DVD when it comes out, I'll wait until it drops in price. I can't really justify $50 dollars for hardly any Eric or extras.

And Celebitchy does a post on the video and the new pics:

"... I&#8217;ve been hoping we would get some new Alexander Skarsgard photos, and here we are.  He was spotted yesterday in West Hollywood, wearing  a very tight black t-shirt that showed off his rippling muscles to  great effect.  WOW.   His arms are amazing, aren&#8217;t they?  And he&#8217;s such a  big, strapping Viking.  He looks great with a tan too &#8211; he looks like  he just came back from a beach vacation.
 Anyway, there&#8217;s a video that has been making the rounds the past few days, and I want you to prepare  yourselves in case you haven&#8217;t seen it already.  If you remember, Alex  led the team of American wounded warriors on last year&#8217;s South Pole  Challenge with Walking with the Wounded.  At some point, due to  inclement weather, it was no longer a &#8220;race&#8221; and it just became about  survival, and the teams (Commonwealth, British and American) were all  intermingling and hanging out.  Which is how Prince Harry and Alexander  really started to spend time together.  This video is of Harry and Alex hanging out in a tent (with other people, too bad) and Alex offering to feed Harry some food. Your erotic slash fiction begins NOW.  Blonde-on-Ginger.   English-on-Swede.  Viking-on-Royal.  For my money, the offer to feed  Harry was wonderful, but I thought the real sign of intimacy was when  Harry leaned over to fondle Alexander&#8217;s yarn beard.  Harry stroked it  and their eyes met.  It was like Alex&#8217;s heart stopped for a moment and  the ginger&#8217;s eyes twinkled.  Oh yes.  This video is wonderful."


http://tinyurl.com/o7747ud


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol..I read that celebitchy article and chuckled. She's swooning.


PS:  SQUIRREL...CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX LADY!!!


----------



## so confusing

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol..I read that celebitchy article and chuckled. She's swooning.
> 
> 
> *PS:  SQUIRREL...CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX LADY!!!*



Seconded!


----------



## Opheliaballs

I've just read on jj that people think Alex is a fat bisexual Wtf!!

Are they all nutters on there?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol..I read that celebitchy article and chuckled. *She's swooning.*
> 
> 
> PS:  SQUIRREL...CLEAN OUT YOUR INBOX LADY!!!



Heck, everyone seemed to be swooning, even Lainey.



Opheliaballs said:


> *I've just read on jj* that people think Alex is a fat bisexual Wtf!!
> 
> *Are they all nutters on there?*



Last time I wandered over there I came to the conclusion that there are really only about 5 people actually commenting on posts, they just change their screen name every two minutes. And after about 10 minutes on JJ they wander over to the comment section of online newspapers, because they're about at the same level of writing ability and general trolling.


----------



## gloomyharlow

So many awesome new pics of Alex. Thanks for sharing 

By the way, does anyone have a video link to Alex's interview in that new WWTW documentary shown this week? I tried YouTube, but nothing yet. All I seen has been askarsswedishmeatballs screencaps on tumblr:


















Also, I need a favor. Does anyone have the video clip of this interview with Alex talking about Austen Powers? This is another one I can't seem to find on YouTube. Here's the gif:


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know Vamp, right? Total BS.
> 
> *This is SO LAME for the final season. I mean I don't have much hope but the least they could do is pump me up with shallow marketing and PR. No?*
> 
> Nice pics Sant, thanks. He's looking buff. Buff-y the Bill Slayer? One can dream.







Johanna81 said:


> I thought the seasonS7 first episode was supposed to be filmed and wrapped already. With the new casting call for the first episode then maybe they have to film, edit and add new scenes to episode one. Which sounds like either bad or silly planning on their part or they've decided to just create that character and now have to write him/her into the Ep. 1 scenes.
> 
> *I could have swore that after the debacle last year that I had broken up with True Blood and would only visit the kids (KBvS and AS) on YouTube. Clearly this isn't a clean break*.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> At this point I think we should count ourselves lucky if HBO remembers to throw a season premiere party.
> 
> 
> 
> *That's me!  *
> 
> I still think it'll be only YTing for Eric and Pam, and ignoring the rest of the storyline. Unless it's Laffy.
> 
> I'm not even going to buy the DVD when it comes out, I'll wait until it drops in price. I can't really justify $50 dollars for hardly any Eric or extras.
> 
> And Celebitchy does a post on the video and the new pics:
> 
> "... Ive been hoping we would get some new Alexander Skarsgard photos, and here we are.  He was spotted yesterday in West Hollywood, wearing  a very tight black t-shirt that showed off his rippling muscles to  great effect.  WOW.   His arms are amazing, arent they?  And hes such a  big, strapping Viking.  He looks great with a tan too  he looks like  he just came back from a beach vacation.
> Anyway, theres a video that has been making the rounds the past few days, and I want you to prepare  yourselves in case you havent seen it already.  If you remember, Alex  led the team of American wounded warriors on last years South Pole  Challenge with Walking with the Wounded.  At some point, due to  inclement weather, it was no longer a race and it just became about  survival, and the teams (Commonwealth, British and American) were all  intermingling and hanging out.  Which is how Prince Harry and Alexander  really started to spend time together.  This video is of Harry and Alex hanging out in a tent (with other people, too bad) and Alex offering to feed Harry some food. Your erotic slash fiction begins NOW.  Blonde-on-Ginger.   English-on-Swede.  Viking-on-Royal.  For my money, the offer to feed  Harry was wonderful, but I thought the real sign of intimacy was when  Harry leaned over to fondle Alexanders yarn beard.  Harry stroked it  and their eyes met.  It was like Alexs heart stopped for a moment and  the gingers eyes twinkled.  Oh yes.  This video is wonderful."
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/o7747ud



Me three. I can only use Michael Corleone's line from the Godfather: "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in"



Opheliaballs said:


> I've *just read on jj* that people think Alex is a fat bisexual Wtf!!
> 
> Are they all nutters on there?





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Heck, everyone seemed to be swooning, even Lainey.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I wandered over there* I came to the conclusion that there are really only about 5 people actually commenting on posts, they just change their screen name every two minutes*. And after about 10 minutes on JJ they wander over to the comment section of online newspapers, because they're about at the same level of writing ability and general trolling.



JJ comment section is very scary nowadays. I don't usually look at the comments on his website, but after reading some of the wack a doo comments on Skars posts, I started reading other random post's comments, and they're all like that. It's just a place for trolls to go and say whatever to get people riled up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd, now I'm going to have to go look. Someone do up my flame-retardant suit.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lawd, now I'm going to have to go look. Someone do up my flame-retardant suit.



Don't go look. It will just drive you nuts. Forget popcorn. You'll need a couple, three, or more mojitos.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Don't go look. It will just drive you nuts. Forget popcorn. You'll need a couple, three, or more mojitos.



Too late   And yeah, pass the mojito's Vamp..


----------



## VampFan

^^  Purell better than brain bleach because it's more eco friendly.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Zola, you are truly my Jedi Mind Twin :'hi5:'drinkup'hugs:



 I know it's not easy, try and make a little time for yourself and look after you  Don't you go disappearing  &#9829;x




BuckeyeChicago said:


> At this point I think we should count ourselves lucky *if HBO remembers to throw a season premiere party*.
> 
> That's me!
> 
> I still think it'll be only YTing for Eric and Pam, and ignoring the rest of the storyline. Unless it's Laffy.
> 
> I'm not even going to buy the DVD when it comes out, I'll wait until it drops in price. I can't really justify $50 dollars for hardly any Eric or extras.
> 
> And Celebitchy does a post on the video and the new pics:
> 
> "... I&#8217;ve been hoping we would get some new Alexander Skarsgard photos, and here we are.  He was spotted yesterday in West Hollywood, wearing  a very tight black t-shirt that showed off his rippling muscles to  great effect.  WOW.   His arms are amazing, aren&#8217;t they?  And he&#8217;s such a  big, strapping Viking.  He looks great with a tan too &#8211; he looks like  he just came back from a beach vacation.
> Anyway, there&#8217;s a video that has been making the rounds the past few days, and I want you to prepare  yourselves in case you haven&#8217;t seen it already.  If you remember, Alex  led the team of American wounded warriors on last year&#8217;s South Pole  Challenge with Walking with the Wounded.  At some point, due to  inclement weather, it was no longer a &#8220;race&#8221; and it just became about  survival, and the teams (Commonwealth, British and American) were all  intermingling and hanging out.  Which is how Prince Harry and Alexander  really started to spend time together.  This video is of Harry and Alex hanging out in a tent (with other people, too bad) and Alex offering to feed Harry some food. Your erotic slash fiction begins NOW.  Blonde-on-Ginger.   English-on-Swede.  Viking-on-Royal.  For my money, the offer to feed  Harry was wonderful, but I thought the real sign of intimacy was when  Harry leaned over to fondle Alexander&#8217;s yarn beard.  Harry stroked it  and their eyes met.  It was like Alex&#8217;s heart stopped for a moment and  the ginger&#8217;s eyes twinkled.  Oh yes.  This video is wonderful."



Oh they must have a prem for TB7 - mustn't they? (lol) ush:
And I've had a slightly uneasy feeling for a while that Alex may not attend, Tarzan being the perfect excuse, and no-one can cast aspersions on his professionalism. So yeah, I don't think he's going to be there - excuse that noise it's just me gently crying as I wonder how long it will before we see Alex interviewed and/or suited and booted 

I think a lot of people will just be watching selected YT clips. Sad way to end what should have been a fantastic series. I know the first episode hasn't even aired yet but I haven't heard anything that makes me feel otherwise, there just doesn't seem to be even the slighted buzz, I know there's time but 

Tks for the Celebitchy info 




gloomyharlow said:


> So many awesome new pics of Alex. Thanks for sharing
> 
> By the way, *does anyone have a video link to Alex's interview in that new WWTW documentary shown this week?* I tried YouTube, but nothing yet. All I seen has been askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/"]askarsswedishmeatballs screencaps on tumblr:
> 
> 
> Also, I need a favor. *Does anyone have the video clip of this interview with Alex talking about Austen Powers? *This is another one I can't seem to find on YouTube. Here's the gif:
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/bddfb8a0bce2f391aab1898cbfff67e1/tumblr_mykppwkYNG1qa2ovmo8_250.gif



I'm sorry I haven't actually seen the WwtW vids properly yet, so I can't help you. Sorry.

That Austen Powers quote was towards the end, (I think), of Sundance with Ellen Page but there were so many interview vids made as pr for The East I can't remember which one. 

[I'm a bit useless really but I didn't want you to think you were being ignored ]




VampFan said:


> Me three. I can only use Michael Corleone's line from the Godfather: "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in"
> 
> JJ comment section is very scary nowadays. I don't usually look at the comments on his website, but after reading some of the wack a doo comments on Skars posts, I started reading other random post's comments, and they're all like that. It's just a place for trolls to go and say whatever to get people riled up.



Hah, the JJ trolls are just weird  and yes, they are all over the place not just the AS posts. Jared really needs to stop multiple posting and stealing already taken 'names'. Maybe he doesn't care as it's all adding to the total number of hits on his site, but he should.

eta: @FreeSpirit71 and VampFan - lvd your comments on JJ 
[Idk there seems to be some sort of time delay between tpf and my pc at the weekends in particular]


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> I know it's not easy, try and make a little time for yourself and look after you  Don't you go disappearing  &#9829;x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh they must have a prem for TB7 - mustn't they? (lol) ush:
> And I've had a slightly uneasy feeling for a while that Alex may not attend, *Tarzan being the perfect excuse, and no-one can cast aspersions on his professionalism. So yeah, I don't think he's going to be there - excuse that noise it's just me gently crying as I wonder how long it will before we see Alex interviewed and/or suited and booted
> 
> I think a lot of people will just be watching selected YT clips. Sad way to end what should have been a fantastic series. I know the first episode hasn't even aired yet but I haven't heard anything that makes me feel otherwise, there just doesn't seem to be even the slighted buzz, I know there's time but
> 
> Tks for the Celebitchy info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't actually seen the WwtW vids properly yet, so I can't help you. Sorry.
> 
> That Austen Powers quote was towards the end, (I think), of Sundance with Ellen Page but there were so many interview vids made as pr for The East I can't remember which one.
> 
> [I'm a bit useless really but I didn't want you to think you were being ignored ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, the JJ trolls are just weird  and yes, they are all over the place not just the AS posts. Jared really needs to stop multiple posting and stealing already taken 'names'. Maybe he doesn't care as *it's all adding to the total number of hits on his site,* but he should.



Re: TB premiere. I think even if he is in the midst of filming Tarzan, he would come to the premiere. He's very professional when it comes to this stuff.

Re: JJ posts. I agree that all JJ cares about now is the number of hits that he gets now
There is no moderation on his posts at all. 

BTW: thanks for the WWtW gifs you posted. I've watched them over and over. You captured the best parts of the video.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Re: TB premiere. I think even if he is in the midst of filming Tarzan, he would come to the premiere. He's very professional when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> Re: JJ posts. I agree that all JJ cares about now is the number of hits that he gets now
> There is no moderation on his posts at all.
> 
> BTW: thanks for the WWtW gifs you posted. I've watched them over and over. You captured the best parts of the video.



Yes, Alex is very professional, and I can't recall him ever dissing anyone, or any project he has been involved with, or even linked to, ie 50Shades, and the amount of excellent and time consuming pr he does is astounding, but if he is in Europe I feel HBO is in a pretty weak position to ask him to return, especially as TB has so many cast members, admittedly not as senior, but a lot of glamorous people. I really hope I'm wrong and he does attend, I just have this slight niggly feeling that I can't quite shake off.

And JJ lost the plot long ago. About two years ago I tried to get a comment removed about hoping that a lady's husband never came home from Afghanistan and died out there. I reported it a few times but I never saw it removed and as far as I know it's still up there.  

Yes, those WwtW gifs were great, and they started coming in just as I was about to go to bed (hah). Alex is such a naturally delightful flirt  and I'm 'sposed to go to sleep after seeing that  Special thanks to all the wonderful and talented gif makers


----------



## Zola24

Frick, there's more! I need to sleep  I'm existing on pure impure thoughts 
























marvelandwhimsy

Oh Alex please just stop, we already think you're adorable 

eta: After staring at those gifs for far too long, I've just noticed that when Alex says, "I need a moment here" he slightly lifts that huge black cover he'd been struggling with in the 5th gif. Surely they never asked him a question immediately after, the mind boggles.


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy

Hey Alex, you're not the only one who needs a moment 

eta: I was already feeling guilty about my "you're not the only one who needs a moment" comment, (disregarding the snow, ice, freezing temperatures, struggles with the black cover, and the demands of such a rigorous trek), but I'm not deleting it 'cos it's true


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Yes, Alex is very professional, and I can't recall him ever dissing anyone, or any project he has been involved with, or even linked to, ie 50Shades, and the amount of excellent and time consuming pr he does is astounding, *but if he is in Europe I feel HBO is in a pretty weak position to ask him to return*, especially as TB has so many cast members, admittedly not as senior, but a lot of glamorous people. I really hope I'm wrong and he does attend, I just have this slight niggly feeling that I can't quite shake off.
> 
> *And JJ lost the plot long ago. *About two years ago I tried to get a comment removed about hoping that a lady's husband never came home from Afghanistan and died out there. I reported it a few times but I never saw it removed and as far as I know it's still up there.
> 
> Yes, those WwtW gifs were great, and they started coming in just as I was about to go to bed (hah). Alex is such a naturally delightful flirt  and I'm 'sposed to go to sleep after seeing that  Special thanks to all the wonderful and talented gif makers



My thought right now is that this won't be a problem as the premiere will be in June and as of now there is no start date for Tarzan other than 'summer'. So since they've waited this long might as well wait until Alex is done filming TB, so probably July/August.

And JJ cares about being a fanboy and getting page hits, he doesn't care about what the actual comments are like. I keep hoping that PR people will notice the disconnect between JJ and how his actual site is run and start shunning his parties and the like, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Oh god JJ. I avoid that place like the plague. Those guys are crazy! 

This is so unfair. I could watch the video of Alex cooking dinner with Harry but their newer video won't play for me. Someone put it on YT 

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/prince-harrys-south-pole-heroes-n66551


----------



## RedTopsy

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Oh god JJ. I avoid that place like the plague. Those guys are crazy!
> This is so unfair. I could watch the video of Alex cooking dinner with Harry but their newer video won't play for me. Someone put it on YT
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/prince-harrys-south-pole-heroes-n66551



I´m also hoping for a YouTube-video, the NBC-video does not work here.  



Zola24 said:


> Hey Alex, you're not the only one who needs a moment



Thank you Zola for all the wonderful gifs. 
So happy to look at them.



gloomyharlow said:


> So many awesome new pics of Alex. Thanks for sharing
> 
> By the way, does anyone have a video link to Alex's interview in that new WWTW documentary shown this week? I tried YouTube, but nothing yet.



I also have been searching for the NBC video of the trek but not finding it , only the previous english version.
someone please help us, if you can.  
Also nothing yet on YouTube as far as I know.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My thought right now is that this won't be a problem as the premiere will be in June and as of now there is no start date for Tarzan other than 'summer'. So since they've waited this long might as well wait until Alex is done filming TB, so probably July/August.
> 
> And JJ cares about being a fanboy and getting page hits, he doesn't care about what the actual comments are like. I keep hoping that PR people will notice the disconnect between JJ and how his actual site is run and start shunning his parties and the like, but I'm not holding my breath.



I really hope you are right about the TB7 prem  [Oh now I've got my hopes up, again, (lol)]

JJ does post the best pix, of everyone, but yes, the admin of the comments system is a disgrace. 




sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Oh god JJ. I avoid that place like the plague. Those guys are crazy!
> 
> This is so unfair. I could watch the video of Alex cooking dinner with Harry but their newer video won't play for me. Someone put it on YT
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/prince-harrys-south-pole-heroes-n66551



Thank you for the link. It plays for me but it seems to be the entire nbc news segment for the evening - it started off with 'Gov. Christie and Other ********** Notables Attend ********** Jewish Coalition' and by the third news item, about 12 mins in, there was still no WwtW so I gave up as my download speed is not that fast. Tku tho 




RedTopsy said:


> I´m also hoping for a YouTube-video, the NBC-video does not work here.
> 
> Thank you Zola for all the wonderful gifs.
> So happy to look at them.
> 
> I also have been searching for the NBC video of the trek but not finding it , only the previous english version.
> someone please help us, if you can.   Also nothing yet on YouTube as far as I know.



Yes, those gifs are wonderful  and we all seem to be waiting for YT of the NBC report :wondering


----------



## Zola24

I hope this plays for most of you, as it may be slightly different to the earlier link  

eta: Wt* - It was playing for me, although when I tried to play the third part, I received 'this content is currently unavailable' and now I get that message on all the links 



> askarslibrary:
> 
> In his second expedition with the Walking With The Wounded charity, Prince Harry joins three teams of veterans as they attempt to reach the South Pole.
> 
> http://askarslibrary.tumblr.com/post/81081298128/prince-harrys-south-pole-heroes-part-1-7-25-in
> Prince Harry&#8217;s South Pole Heroes Part 1 (7:25)
> 
> You can watch all 6 parts online here. http://www.nbcnews.com/news/video/prince-harrys-south-pole-heroes-n66551
> 
> Source: NBCNews.com


----------



## a_sussan

Just got home so I ordered pizza. . And finally have some time to go through this  before my last update.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I hope this plays for most of you, as it may be slightly different to the earlier link
> 
> eta: Wt* - It was playing for me, although when I tried to play the third part, I received 'this content is currently unavailable' and now I get that message on all the links



Well, thanks for the link anyway, you tried.   

It is strange because the other videos on the NBC site works for me.


----------



## Johanna81

I saw this while I was browsing Tumblr. Maybe it will help folks outside the U.S. see the NBC videos.

http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/post/81100639284/kokohemocho-ha-respondido-a-tu-publicacion-ive


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Johanna81 said:


> I saw this while I was browsing Tumblr. Maybe it will help folks outside the U.S. see the NBC videos.
> 
> http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/post/81100639284/kokohemocho-ha-respondido-a-tu-publicacion-ive




Thanks. Ill give it a go. Its strange I can watch other videos on the same page but not the Harry videos. Its really annoying.

edit:Tired it. Didnt work. but then the next video did. Im just gona wait for youtube


----------



## Zola24

^ @sydneygirl_1988 - It's not YT but these work for me, I hope they do for you too 



> beaufortplace:
> 
> I uploaded the six parts of the documentary on dailymotion in case of someone can&#8217;t watch it on NBC
> 
> Harry&#8217;s South Pole Heroes (NBC)
> 
> Part 1 http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1kmyob_harry-s-south-pole-heroes-part-1_sport
> 
> Here are the rest of them http://www.dailymotion.com/user/judithdebeaufort83/1


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, those worked for me too.


----------



## Zola24

^ @a_sussan Yay  At last! 

ot: Hope you had fun on your cruise


----------



## a_sussan

The cruise was fun, my body are a bit sore after dancing the night away. Just glad that I wasn't to badly hungover...lol..


----------



## Blue Irina

Thanks for all the nice pics and videos!

Only thing I don't like about this forum (not here but in the other threads) is how some fans of Bill/Gustaf suggest that the brothers don't like to share time with Alex. As if they are ashamed of Alex or something. Really disgusting. I really want to support Bill and Gustaf but it's hard when their fans are so disrespectful to Alex.


----------



## Idun

Blue Irina said:


> Only thing I don't like about this forum (not here but in the other threads) is how some fans of Bill/Gustaf suggest that the brothers don't like to share time with Alex. As if they are ashamed of Alex or something. Really disgusting. I really want to support Bill and Gustaf but it's hard when their fans are so disrespectful to Alex.



Honestly!  I don't know who exactly you're pointing your finger at but seriously.. I don't understand what's disgusting about wondering - as I do - why we don't see photos of Alex with his brothers when they're obviously in LA. I see no reason to think they're not 1. having a perfectly fine relationship all of them (we know they do!) and 2. likely hanging out with him since most of the family was there not long ago and lots of friends from back home too. Yet we've seen not as much as one single sneaky instagram photo or papshot of him with any sibling or friend from home. That is strange. One thing is him not being on social media at all - which is a fine choice for him IMO - it's another that we don't have any signs of him hanging out with family and friends at all. It's kind of sad too because it seems (or must be) a conscious choice based on.. yeah, what I imagine is some not so nice epxeriences. I hardly think it's disrespectful of him to wonder about this! ush:


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the link Zola!  




Blue Irina said:


> Thanks for all the nice pics and videos!
> 
> Only thing I don't like about this forum (not here but in the other threads) is how some fans of Bill/Gustaf suggest that the brothers don't like to share time with Alex. As if they are ashamed of Alex or something. Really disgusting. I really want to support Bill and Gustaf but it's hard when their fans are so disrespectful to Alex.



That is so sad to read about. It`s  especially disrepectful since they all are brothers and they
seem to be close to one another. I´m sure they would be disgusted if they knew what the
s k "fans" are saying about them, also the disrespect towards Alex.
Alex is the most successful of them so I guess envy is an ugly thing.


----------



## Blue Irina

Idun said:


> Honestly!  I don't know who exactly you're pointing your finger at but seriously.. I don't understand what's disgusting about wondering - as I do - why we don't see photos of Alex with his brothers when they're obviously in LA. I see no reason to think they're not 1. having a perfectly fine relationship all of them (we know they do!) and 2. likely hanging out with him since most of the family was there not long ago and lots of friends from back home too. Yet we've seen not as much as one single sneaky instagram photo or papshot of him with any sibling or friend from home. That is strange. One thing is him not being on social media at all - which is a fine choice for him IMO - it's another that we don't have any signs of him hanging out with family and friends at all. It's kind of sad too because it seems (or must be) a conscious choice based on.. yeah, what I imagine is some not so nice epxeriences. I hardly think it's disrespectful of him to wonder about this! ush:



Sorry Idun. Not pointing the finger at you, but to the people who take  your points/wonderings/questions to basically ENJOY the prospect of the brothers shunning  Alex. We don't know what's happening between the brothers... IF something  is happening at all. Maybe it's all about the schedules. But if "something"  is happening then that reflects poorly on Bill and Gustaf... not on Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know where the speculation comes from. They are ALL insanely busy. Reading between the lines is one thing but to suggest a rift between the brothers IS really pushing it.

They probably catch up...privately. "Pics or it didn't happen", doesnt apply here. Sheesh.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know where the speculation comes from. They are ALL insanely busy. Reading between the lines is one thing but to suggest a rift between the brothers IS really pushing it.
> 
> They probably catch up...privately. "Pics or it didn't happen", doesnt apply here. Sheesh.



This.

We don't have a lot of 'sneaky' photos of Alex this year, period. Never mind with his family. Absence of them doesn't mean he's not going out, or in regards to his family, not hanging out with them.

I think over the last few years we've become accustomed to have the technology to follow what we think is a celeb's every move (even when we only get a fraction of it even if they are papped/photographed a lot) that there seems to be the presumption that lack of these tweets/photos means something other than they're not getting photographed.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know where the speculation comes from. They are ALL insanely busy. Reading between the lines is one thing but to suggest a rift between the brothers IS really pushing it.
> 
> They probably catch up...privately. "Pics or it didn't happen", doesnt apply here. Sheesh.


Agree.  

And it would be great to not bring or invent drama from other threads here.  We have had plenty over time and don't really need it.


----------



## Blue Irina

Since this is a topic concerning Alex, I don't know why we can't discuss it.


----------



## Artica

Hello Peeps. Long time, no see. Hope you are all well.

Apologies for barging in on your thread, but I nearly pissed myself laughing reading your comment, Blue Irina. 

If you want to complain about us Gurra posters, then you might want to do it in a different thread. Just because not all of us post here (any more), doesn't mean that we don't read the thread or that we are not fans of Alex! I for one only discovered Gustaf, thanks to his big bro.

When we were joking about the Brunette Skarsgard Bros not hanging out with Askars in LA, it was....here it comes...a joke. Although I do find it odd that Swedish Mafia has been in town for ages and Alex hasn't been papped with them yet. 



Hopefully when the boys are less busy and have a less private moment together, we are in for a triple whammy of Skarsgard goodness. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 


In the meantime, if youve got a problem with some posts, you might want to comment on it in the thread that it concerns.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blue Irina said:


> Since this is a topic concerning Alex, I don't know why we can't discuss it.



And I don't know why you can't address it on the other thread where it was brought up - nor with the poster you're talking about. Those comments weren't on this thread. Bringing drama over here..when the discussion is _there?_


----------



## Blue Irina

Artica said:


> Hello Peeps. Long time, no see. Hope you are all well.
> 
> *Apologies for barging in on your thread, but I nearly pissed myself laughing reading your comment, Blue Irina.
> *
> *If you want to complain about us Gurra posters, then you might want to do it in a different thread.* Just because not all of us post here (any more), doesn't mean that we don't read the thread or that we are not fans of Alex! I for one only discovered Gustaf, thanks to his big bro.
> 
> When we were joking about the Brunette Skarsgard Bros not hanging out with Askars in LA, it was....here it comes...a joke. Although I do find it odd that Swedish Mafia has been in town for ages and Alex hasn't been papped with them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully when the boys are less busy and have a less private moment together, we are in for a triple whammy of Skarsgard goodness.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> *In the meantime, if youve got a problem with some posts, you might want to comment on it in the thread that it concerns*.



Oh don't worry. I'm in the correct thread. Thanks for the advice. And I found your comments very hilarious too.


----------



## Blue Irina

Lately I have been on the fence with paps pics, but he looks good and happy here:







Edit by http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/


----------



## Swanky

Please don't moderate other members- telling them where they should post. 
If you don't care for someone's post, put them in Ignore.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Blue Irina said:


> Lately I have been on the fence with paps pics, but he looks good and happy here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit by http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/


 
He looks so *GOOD*


----------



## Johanna81

Will a flash back to an old, fun article be good now:

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2011/sep/11/alexander-skarsgard-interview-vampire


----------



## RedTopsy

Pics of Alex with"swedish mafia". 
In the pics Keith and Ulrik,members of the so called "swedish mafia".

'True Blood' actor AlexanderSkarsgard out for lunch with friends at Lemonade in West Hollywood, California on March 27, 2014". 

Source:Zimbio.


----------



## RedTopsy

Johanna81 said:


> Will a flash back to an old, fun article be good now:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2011/sep/11/alexander-skarsgard-interview-vampire


 
Yes, this is very good now.
Thanks for the article. Funny and interesting to read.


----------



## OHVamp

That was a good article, Johanna81. Thanks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

from today: 






via Queen Haq

http://queen-haq.tumblr.com/post/81334945126/speechless-at-the-size-of-his-arms

http://tinyurl.com/kv2gsut


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh the guns.Jay-sus - ok pass the mojitos - his arms look amazing.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Buckeye!

Anyone else having problems logging in?
I haven't been able to login for the past two hours.

Alex at the gym today (March 31, 2014, West Hollywood):




















(Source:  Just Jared)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  Just Jared)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * Just Jared*)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Sweet baby Skarsus (Gator!).  The gun show is in town. Lawd, that is some workout.  Arctica, girl, don't be a Skars stranger, always welcome.  And Johanna, I had a snort at the flashback of the Ikea fish.  Which is not lovely, btw, and my grandparents used to make me eat that, but their version is pretty...preserved.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Oh the guns*.Jay-sus - ok pass the mojitos - his arms look amazing.



The guns. The shoulders. The legs. The clinginess of the Nike outfit (back to Nike after a brief flirtation with adidas?)



Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Buckeye!
> 
> *Anyone else having problems logging in?*
> I haven't been able to login for the past two hours.
> 
> Alex at the gym today (March 31, 2014, West Hollywood):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  Just Jared)



Had problems loading it, had to log in again, and it's still not fulling loading.


----------



## Blue Irina

WOW! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## OHVamp

The gun show was much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Queen Haq
> 
> http://queen-haq.tumblr.com/post/81334945126/speechless-at-the-size-of-his-arms
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kv2gsut





Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Buckeye!
> 
> Anyone else having problems logging in?
> I haven't been able to login for the past two hours.
> 
> Alex at the gym today (March 31, 2014, West Hollywood):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  Just Jared)



Thanks BC and Santress!

I've been having problems logging in tonight also, but I just assumed it was computer problems from all the drool. I see that Michael K and I are on the same page with these pictures:

_If you e-mail me tonight, you may get an automated reply that reads: DO NOT DISTURB, I am currently doing highly important research like looking for a visible peen print on ASKars crotch in these pictures_

http://dlisted.com/2014/03/31/night-crumbs-81/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress, did not even see your post when I made mine, so there is some issue tonight..but thank you for the pretty


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tPF is bugging out on me too. Oy


----------



## a_sussan

Holy sweet mother.. *swoon*.. what a drooling pic to wake up to.. sure make this Tuesday look mighty fine. 

And it looks like he has his own car back too.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> from today:





Santress said:


> imageshack.com/i/gim4a9j



 for the fab pix and your perseverance too  although I'm surprised JJ didn't blank out the plates, perhaps he was distracted 

I think Alex looks very fit, and I love the tan, but I really don't want him getting any bigger


----------



## RedTopsy

Having problems with log in, finally it works.  

Wow, the pics of Alex, he looks just ...   

He will look amazing as Tarzan.  

I think he will have to be really buff in this filmrole and there were those who
said he wasn´t going to be muscular enough to make the character justice.


----------



## MooCowmoo

aaannnddd thats me done...


Thanks for the pics, I will be gone for some time....


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, lol.. I have the same feeling...!


----------



## ellieroma

Oh Wow. Thanks for the pictures. 
I'm going to have to tear myself away from the gun show to do some actual work, but rest assured I will be back. My god, will I be back!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks BC and Santress!
> 
> *I've been having problems logging in tonight also, but I just assumed it was computer problems from all the drool. I see that Michael K and I are on the same page with these pictures:*
> 
> _If you e-mail me tonight, you may get an automated reply that reads: DO NOT DISTURB, I am currently doing highly important research like looking for a visible peen print on ASKars crotch in these pictures_
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2014/03/31/night-crumbs-81/



Hah!



Zola24 said:


> for the fab pix and your perseverance too  although I'm surprised JJ didn't blank out the plates, perhaps he was distracted
> 
> *I think Alex looks very fit, and I love the tan, but I really don't want him getting any bigger*




I don't want him getting to the point where he can't hang his arms by the sides normally, and he is getting close to that. But this, this is good. This is very good.

It's funny, because I do like Alex for more than his body-if it were just a body thing I'd like Joe M [sorry Mik!] or Kellan Lutz-but there are times when the body is rather awe inducing.


----------



## Mimi2000

Hello ladies! I've been a lurker on this thread for a long while. I just have to thank the poster/s of the last few photos of Alex. I never knew that Alex is the oldest. I thought it was Gustaf. He looks way older than Alex Imho.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Oh my jebus those guns and his legs.........and everything else I'm having a happy Tuesday now I hope everyone else is too x


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> (Source:  Just Jared)


 


Alex looks........*GORGEOUS* 

PS: Is that guy next to him his personal trainer for Tarzan?


----------



## JustDreamN

Feeling a bit light headed.


----------



## Opheliaballs

gloomyharlow said:


> Alex looks........*GORGEOUS*
> 
> PS: Is that guy next to him his personal trainer for Tarzan?


I thought the same and he looks fit too...........


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah!
> 
> I don't want him getting to the point where he can't hang his arms by the sides normally, and he is getting close to that. But this, this is good. This is very good.
> 
> It's funny, because I do like Alex for more than his body-if it were just a body thing I'd like Joe M [sorry Mik!] or Kellan Lutz-but there are times when the body is rather awe inducing.



Thank you Buckeye - you expressed what I wanted to say perfectly 




Mimi2000 said:


> Hello ladies! I've been a lurker on this thread for a long while. I just have to thank the poster/s of the last few photos of Alex. I never knew that Alex is the oldest. I thought it was Gustaf. He looks way older than Alex Imho.



Hiya Mimi  yes, those are great photos of a very beautiful man  (inside and out).

Re Gustaf - I don't quite agree with you as I think with Gustaf, it's a 'hair' thing. He has a very attractive and artistic face, and his body's lush too  those Skarsgård genes huh


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you Buckeye - *you expressed what I wanted to say perfectly *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Mimi  yes, those are great photos of a very beautiful man  (inside and out).
> 
> Re Gustaf - I don't quite agree with you as I think with Gustaf, it's a 'hair' thing. H*e has a very attractive and artistic face, *and his body's lush too  those Skarsgård genes huh



He's pushing it, I think this is as muscular as he's gotten. I feel very shallow about it, but looking at these pics, and thinking about how he's going to look like in 3D, I feel like quoting the Pointer Sisters:

All I can manage to push from my lips
Is a stream of absurdities
Every word I intended to speak
Winds up locked in a circuitry

As for Gustaf, he's attractive, but in a completely different way from Alex.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's pushing it, I think this is as muscular as he's gotten. I feel very shallow about it, but looking at these pics, and thinking about how he's going to look like in 3D, I feel like quoting the Pointer Sisters:
> 
> All I can manage to push from my lips
> Is a stream of absurdities
> Every word I intended to speak
> Winds up locked in a circuitry
> 
> As for Gustaf, he's attractive, but in a completely different way from Alex.



Lv the Pointer Sisters' lyrics  and I'm trying not to think how Alex will look in 3d 

Yes, all the Skarsgård siblings are very different, although I have a bit of a 'thing' for Valter  Idk what it is but yeah  

I thought this might calm me down a little, but now I'm not so sure. It certainly made me lol, until I slipped into AskarsFantasyLand again  








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.wait for it.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, happy april 1st, sorry for the cock tease.


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. loved cbla's April's fools gif. . Funny! 

Agree about the Skarsgård siblings, they are so different but still a like, but then with such a sexy dad what did we expect? They are an attractive family.  

And Buckeye, you said what I was thinking about his arms, let hope that he don't beging to look like he's carrying buckets of water.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't understand the comments about his physique. Big deal if he has to put on weight and get bigger. Its for a role. He'll drop back down easily afterwards.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't understand the comments about his physique. Big deal if he has to put on weight and get bigger. Its for a role. He'll drop back down easily afterwards.



It's not that he's getting bigger for the role, it's that he's supposed to be hot for the role and hopefully will not end up wandering into Ahnold territory, physique-wise. Because that's not hot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's nowhere near an ArnoldS physique. Especially seeing that Arnolds was due to steroids. Alex just looks very, very fit and carrying slightly more muscle.

And you're telling me he doesn't look hot?  Girl, please. He could pack on another 4-5kgs of muscle and still look great.

Aaaand...added bonus..he comes with a brain and a modest ego. Unlike others. *cough* JoeMange* splutter.


----------



## Idun

Right now he's just ridiculously hot IMO. Not that he's isn't always hot, now it's just so.. *grrrrrr* yeah.. 

While I don't think he'll ever get into the Arnold or the Rock territory I do think he could reach a stage where he'd be too big or too shaped in a wrong way for his build. I don't think he's there yet though. And as we don't see veins it's all good.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Compared to Joe he is not that big. I don't mind, He is still freken hot!!!! You won't hear any complaints from me. 

Saw a tweet filming starts in a few months.


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> Lv the Pointer Sisters' lyrics  and I'm trying not to think how Alex will look in 3d
> 
> Yes, all the Skarsgård siblings are very different, *although I have a bit of a 'thing' for Valter*  Idk what it is but yeah
> 
> I thought this might calm me down a little, but now I'm not so sure. It certainly made me lol, until I slipped into AskarsFantasyLand again



Hey I'm rooting for Valter simply because he's a Sons of Anarchy fan. The guy has good taste!


----------



## a_sussan

Bag *cough*  I have never seen a single episode of that show. 

But then again "shot" me for not seeing 'The East' and 'Disconnect'.. I am sorry. .

About Alex body.. I love it mutilate so much for I can count. And I love him now only for his body..*cough*.. I know that he has a great mind.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's nowhere near an ArnoldS physique. Especially seeing that *Arnolds was due to steroids*. Alex just looks very, very fit and carrying slightly more muscle.
> 
> *And you're telling me he doesn't look hot? * Girl, please. He could pack on another 4-5kgs of muscle and still look great.
> 
> Aaaand...added bonus..he comes with a brain and a modest ego. Unlike others. *cough* JoeMange* splutter.



What!? I thought that Mr. Universe look was completely natural!  

And it's not that he's not hot, he's ridiculously hot.

But, I worry. So I guess I'll have to really closely examine any new photos to make sure he's not heading into Mr. Universe territory. Very closely examine. 





sydneygirl_1988 said:


> *Compared to Joe he is not that big*. I don't mind, He is still freken hot!!!! You won't hear any complaints from me.
> 
> Saw a tweet filming starts in a few months.



It wouldn't surprise me if TB finds a way to have another scene of them together where they're shirtless. Because, why not?


----------



## gloomyharlow

It's not too far off where Alex will have similar big muscles like Joe. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if TB finds a way to have another scene of them together where they're shirtless. Because, why not?



Oh hells yes.  We need hot manscape.  But I do recall Skars saying he doesn't get buff easily and it falls off fast, so no worries.  I'm thinking he looks like S1 TB Eric. And just think - Coachella. It may bore us to tears on the music but just maybe Alex will throw us a bone and not wear every bit of clothes he owns.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like I'm in LA and NYC in August. Any peeps want to catch up? PM me.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks like I'm in LA and NYC in August. Any peeps want to catch up? PM me.


No worries.  There will be Skars-festing aboundeth..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> No worries.  There will be Skars-festing aboundeth..



And mojitos, don't forget those


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh hells yes.  We need hot manscape.  But I do recall Skars saying he doesn't get buff easily and it falls off fast, so no worries.  I'm thinking he looks like S1 TB Eric. *And just think - Coachella*. It may bore us to tears on the music but just maybe Alex will throw us a bone and not wear every bit of clothes he owns.




DrunkSkars....one of my fave pics ever....I just want to take advantage of him...


----------



## gloomyharlow

Finally some True Blood news: 

The seventh and final season of_ True Blood_ will kick off Sunday, June 22, at 9 p.m., HBO announced on Thursday. Also set to debut in June? _The Leftovers_, the network's highly anticipated new drama from lost boss *Damon Lindelof* that stars *Justin Theroux*, which will debut on Sunday, June 15, at 10 p.m., right after the _Game of Thrones_ season four finale. Well played, HBO. Well played!
In addition to revealing the beginning of _TB_'s end, HBO also unleashed the first teaser for the final season, which you can watch below. Warning: you may want to grab a sweater because it's a little chilling!

In the creepy promo, we take a virtual walk through Bon Temps' graveyard and look back on some of the characters we've lost along the way. (Still miss you, Terry!) But the final tombstone we see belongs to the show itself!
_True Blood_'s seven-year run will wrap this summer with 10 episodes, with HBO president Michael Lombardo promising fans "a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show."

"_True Blood_ has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO,"Lombardo said in a statement after the show's ending was announced. "*Alan Ball* took the books by *Charlaine Harris*, assembled a brilliant cast led by the magnificent *Anna Paquin* in the role of Sookie Stackhouse, and crafted a show that has taken its many devoted fans on an unforgettable journey. Alan passed the baton to *Brian Buckner,* who led our fantastic writers and crew in crafting a spectacular sixth season, and he will lead us through the seventh and final season of this amazing show."
_True Blood_'s final season kicks off on Sunday, June 22 on HBO.

http://youtu.be/vws0B3EuXdg

Video link:

http://www.eonline.com/news/528159/...evealed-plus-watch-the-first-creepy-promo-now


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not crying, really....:cry::rain:









> *Pay your last respects. #TrueBlood&#8217;s final season begins June 22nd at 9pm. #TrueBloodForever*


*Source:* TrueBlood on Facebook

Yeah, the script writing was sometimes dodgy but this is just really sad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here it is for those that can't link on their devices.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source: *I'mHereForSookie


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not crying, really....:cry::rain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* TrueBlood on Facebook
> 
> Yeah, the script writing was sometimes dodgy but this is just really sad.



Hey! They remembered to do some promotion!  
Maybe soon we'll get an actual trailer with actual, yet totally misleading, scenes.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I know the show sucks but I love Eric Northman. I'm willing to take a few minutes (well seconds probably) of Alex every week this summer.


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> DrunkSkars....one of my fave pics ever....I just want to take advantage of him...



Hah, tku, I lv DrunkSkars too - the things (nvm) 

I also love this Skars  Coachella '14 - can't wait 









askarslibrary:

Fan photos of Alexander Skarsgård at Coachella 2013 & 2012.

(Source:  nicalvarez & handlethatttt @ instagram)

askarslibrary:

Throwback Thursday&#8230;an oldie (top photo) reposted on instagram:

"Let&#8217;s be honest , I only go to Coachella to spend time with Vampire Eric #HappyCoachella #tbt #throwbackthursday.

Not only THIS , but he was staying at my hotel and I got to see him come out of the pool every day . Every. Day. He&#8217;s also the nicest.&#8221;






-nicalvarez instagram


----------



## gloomyharlow

The only thing about True Blood I'm gonna miss _really badly_ is Eric Northman. I wish there was a spin off of Eric and Pam, but HBO are too into Game of Thrones right now (great show too btw) and I doubt Alex wants to keep playing Eric :rain:


----------



## Santress

Alex at *JFK* last night (April 3, 2014).
No source given and the tumblr that posted them has a history of posting Facebook photos without crediting the source/photo taker.
Facebook's search feature is shoddy/shot for many although some say it still works for them.
If anyone knows the original (non-tumblr) source, please let us know so we can credit them.








Styling to JFK with our favorite vampire Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood. Couldn&#8217;t be a better day for blood . Lol

(Original Source:  *Unknown*)


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

We missed out on airport pics!! I wonder what he is doing in NYC? 

I just saw a post on JJ Joe M is filming a movie. Are they still filming TB?? Unless Sookie as split with Alcide and Joe has less filming time on TB?? 

I always wondered how some stars can avoid getting papped at the airport. Is there a special VIP entrance? 

As much as I can't stand the writing on TB and how they keep idolising Bill. I was a bit sad when watching the trailer. I will be sad thats its ending and we will have no more Eric. Im still undercided if I'm going to watch the season or just the Eric parts on YT.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the pics!
He looks a little tired, hopfully he gets rest  
maybe the cause of long nights shooting True Blood

and his hair is getting longer.


----------



## Reborn

Thanks for the pics Santress. 
Those Air hostesses look very happy don't they ..lol
Who could blame them - he is lovely


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh hells yes.  We need hot manscape.  But I do recall Skars saying he doesn't get buff easily and it falls off fast, so no worries.  I'm thinking he looks like S1 TB Eric. *And just think - Coachella.* It may bore us to tears on the music but just maybe Alex will throw us a bone and not wear every bit of clothes he owns.



Maybe we're gonna spot Gakka this year. She's going to attend and already explores LA.


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry for being a bit lost but 'Gakka' ?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Gakka is a longtime poster (fellow Swede, a_sussan)...


----------



## a_sussan

Squirrel, ahh. . Thank you!! 

And think I forgot to give  thanks to Santress for plane pics.


----------



## a_sussan

I was thinking, if Tarzan stars in a  soon, is Alex having any "free" time in Sweden before? I was kind of hoping for a football game and WOW festival for him. Let's hope for free time (because I'm having a vacation to plan.)


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex is in New York it seems. 
From twitter:




> Karin Pettersson &#8207;@kingeborg  4 tim
> Tror alldeles nyss att jag såg Alexander Skarsgård! Såg verkligen ut som han och han hade solisar! Det är molnigt idag! #starstruck
> från New York, NY
> (Think just now seeing Alexander Skarsgard! Really looked like he was and he had sunnies! It's cloudy today! #starstruck)







> Emma Svedlund &#8207;@EmmaSvedlund  5 tim
> Jag och @cajsawittboldt såg just en svensk kändis mitt på New Yorks folkfyllda gator! Alexander Skarsgård!! och ja, vi fangirlade.
> (Me and @ cajsawittboldt just saw a Swedish celebrity in the middle of New York's crowded streets! Alexander Skarsgard! and yes, we were fangirling).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> We missed out on airport pics!! I wonder what he is doing in NYC?
> 
> I just saw a post on JJ Joe M is filming a movie. *Are they still filming TB?? Unless Sookie as split with Alcide and Joe has less filming time on TB?? *
> 
> *I always wondered how some stars can avoid getting papped at the airport. Is there a special VIP entrance? *
> 
> As much as I can't stand the writing on TB and how they keep idolising Bill. I was a bit sad when watching the trailer. I will be sad thats its ending and we will have no more Eric. Im still undercided if I'm going to watch the season or just the Eric parts on YT.



Despite my hopes that they've killed Alcide, TB, as it does for others, is probably just filming around his schedule. TB will probably film until the end of June/beginning of July.

There are VIP services at LAX, I don't know if Alex uses it or not, though there are many times he doesn't get papped there:

"Just as they've made first class more enjoyable with new seats,  tastier meals and bigger TVs, airlines are focusing on easing the misery  of airports for their highest-paying customers and giving them a truly  elite experience.
 At a growing number of airports, special agents will meet these  celebrities, high-powered executives and wealthy vacationers at the curb  and will privately escort them from check-in to security to boarding.
 American Airlines built a private check-in lobby in Los Angeles for  VIPs who are greeted by name, given preprinted boarding passes and then  whisked by elevator to the front of the security line."


http://bigstory.ap.org/article/speed-through-airport-celebrity

An older article:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywoods-secret-spots-inside-lax-233594



a_sussan said:


> I was thinking, if Tarzan stars in a  soon,* is Alex having any "free" time in Sweden before? *I was kind of hoping for a football game and WOW festival for him. Let's hope for free time (because I'm having a vacation to plan.)



It would depend on when he's done with TB and when he has to be on set for Tarzan. I wouldn't be surprised, since London's so close, that if he gets even a few days off he'll fly home.


----------



## BagBerry13

Celebrities can be going unseen at airports even the big ones. Those discussions always remind me of the Ewan McGregor quote, "If you're wearing sunglasses inside a building you're just asking to be recognized." And I mean if Benedict Cumberbatch (hot commodity at the moment) and Penélope Cruz can fly into LAX during Oscar week without being seen by the paps I'm sure Alex can too.


----------



## gloomyharlow

As a New Yorker, JFK is one of the worst airports and shoddiest. I'm surprise there is even a VIP section. 

Alex is here in New York?! I will pass out if I see him in the middle of the street or something. lol 

Knowing my luck, I never see him anyway....:rain:




Santress said:


> Alex at *JFK* last night (April 3, 2014).
> No source given and the tumblr that posted them has a history of posting Facebook photos without crediting the source/photo taker.
> Facebook's search feature is shoddy/shot for many although some say it still works for them.
> If anyone knows the original (non-tumblr) source, please let us know so we can credit them.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/nljisej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Styling to JFK with our favorite vampire Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood. Couldn&#8217;t be a better day for blood . Lol
> 
> (Original Source:  *Unknown*)


 

He looks incredible. I wonder if he's a member of the mile high club


----------



## Johanna81

At his height and in those teeny, tiny bathrooms...only if he sits down...why am I thinking of the logistics LOL.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Johanna81 said:


> At his height and in those teeny, tiny bathrooms...only if he sits down...why am I thinking of the logistics LOL.


Hahaha I thought the same!


----------



## gardienne

how am i just now finding this thread?! i would move in / camp out here if i could!! i love me some skarsgard!


----------



## Santress

Anyone else having access problems again?

New pic from instagram:





"Swedish Hollywood actor Alexander Skarsgård together with our Creative Director Stephen Ferber. Skarsgård is wearing a customized Stephen F reindeer leather jacket."

-worldstephenf @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *Anyone else having access problems again?*
> 
> New pic from instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Swedish Hollywood actor Alexander Skarsgård together with our Creative Director Stephen Ferber. Skarsgård is wearing a customized Stephen F reindeer leather jacket."
> 
> -worldstephenf @ instagr.am




Yes, I'm having access problems.

And for whatever reason I'm thinking this is an older pic.


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, I think you are correct, I think that he looks more slender in this pic then he does the newer ones.  Or maybe the jacket make the illusion of that.


----------



## Opheliaballs

If it is a new picture he doesn't look happy........


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That hair almost looks "Straw Dogs" short. I think its retro Skars, not current.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I think it is old, hasn't he already got a jacket like that and Bills got one like it too


----------



## eiling8

Santress said:


> Anyone else having access problems again?
> 
> New pic from instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Swedish Hollywood actor Alexander Skarsgård together with our Creative Director Stephen Ferber. Skarsgård is wearing a customized Stephen F reindeer leather jacket."
> 
> -worldstephenf @ instagr.am




i see Some people say This photo is from last summer in Stockholm  &#65306;P


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Celebrities can be going unseen at airports even the big ones. Those discussions always remind me of the Ewan McGregor quote, "If you're wearing sunglasses inside a building you're just asking to be recognized." And I mean if Benedict Cumberbatch (hot commodity at the moment) and Penélope Cruz can fly into LAX during Oscar week without being seen by the paps I'm sure Alex can too.



He can go long stretches without being papped in airports, even with how much he flies. It wouldn't surprise me that he uses some sort of VIP service at least occasionaly.

And then you have the mob scenes associated with certain celebs, like the Kardashians, who have plenty of money not only for VIP service, but to use a private plane on occasion. And yet don't. Things that make you go 'hmmmm'.



a_sussan said:


> Buckeye, I think you are correct, I think that he looks more slender in this pic then he does the newer ones.  Or maybe the jacket make the illusion of that.





eiling8 said:


> i see Some people say This photo is from last summer in Stockholm  &#65306;P



Last summer, or at least in the last year looks about right. It's not that old, just not from yesterday, when it was posted. The hair is wrong, he's burned across his nose/cheeks, he's got less muscle mass, etc.


----------



## OHVamp

I've had log in issues this week too.


----------



## Santress

This one looks new and was uploaded today (April 5, 2014):





"Alex Skarsgard he's so much more beautiful in person."

-*samanthaalysia* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* and that looks more like him now and really nice to see him without his cap.


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> This one looks new and was uploaded today (April 5, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alex Skarsgard he's so much more beautiful in person."
> 
> -*samanthaalysia* @ instagr.am


Thank you Santress!


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> This one looks new and was uploaded today (April 5, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alex Skarsgard he's so much more beautiful in person."
> 
> -*samanthaalysia* @ instagr.am




Thanks Santress!
Love to see new pics of Alex.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you santrees. I love Alex's longer hair


----------



## Santress

Spotted at *Kmart* today (April 5, 2014):

Attention Kmart Shoppers! ;-P





"Just got this pic from Anna, she ran into Alex Skarsgård in NYC."

-*suad_89* twitter

https://twitter.com/suad_89/status/452579229205811200





"And then this is why #kmart is always worth a visit&#8230;"

-*tiver132* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

A K-Mart?! I'm speechless.

And he appears to be in the picture frame section.

A nice little bit of Skarsbrow action in the top pic.


----------



## bag-mania

^^ Best Blue Light Special ever!


----------



## Santress

Another just uploaded today (April 5, 2014):





(Source: * rushzimmerman* @ instagr.am)

^Is that the ice hockey player?
She has over 3000 followers and seems to know Henry Alex Rubin and Caroline Winberg.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My trip to K-Mart during the week to buy my kids school bags is suddenly feeling more glamourous....lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another just uploaded today (April 5, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * rushzimmerman* @ instagr.am)
> 
> ^Is that the ice hockey player?
> She has over 3000 followers and seems to know Henry Alex Rubin and Caroline Winberg.



According to the Magic Google, Rush Zimmerman is a photographer.

@Free: I don't even think we have a K-Mart in town anymore, but when I was younger that's where Mom took us for our school supplies.


----------



## a_sussan

*Santress* and in the last pic with the group of people, I think it is Alex shoes in the front of the table, well at least it looks like his size.  

And yes, we have some Skarsbrow in the first pic 

And thank you *Buckeye* for updated info.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I would have thought I was hallucinating if I saw Alex in KMart. And where is there one of those in the city?  Thanks for the pics, Santress!


----------



## BagBerry13

The guy with the turban looks familiar. I think I've seen him before. He might be an artist or writer/poet.


----------



## a_sussan

According to her (RushZ) twitter it looks lika a birthday celebration for one of the babies in the pic. 

_Copied from Twitter_
rushzimmerman 2 hrs ago
#happybirthdaygeorgia #1stbday #4.5.14 @henryalex @elizabeth_lg @houseofwaris @tannazhazemi @carolinewinberg


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> The guy with the turban looks familiar. I think I've seen him before. He might be an artist or writer/poet.


I think it's the actor Waris Ahluwalia (sp?).  I remember him because he did Gap ads one year.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> I think it's the actor Waris Ahluwalia (sp?).  I remember him because he did Gap ads one year.



Ah right, just googled him. He was in _The Grand Budapest Hotel_ which I just saw recently. That's why he looked familiar.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I think it's the actor Waris Ahluwalia (sp?).  I remember him because he did Gap ads one year.



I think of him more as a designer:

http://houseofwaris.com/

I'm trying to imagine the birthday presents Georgia Rose will have received from this group of people.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think of him more as a designer:
> 
> http://houseofwaris.com/
> 
> *I'm trying to imagine the birthday presents Georgia Rose will have received from this group of people.*


*
*
Things from K-Mart!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> [/B]
> Things from K-Mart!


 
I know! Alex from K-Mart, though I have a hope that he bought her a Hammarby onsie, Waris probably brought something that he designed. And Georgia will probably just play with the food and the wrapping paper. And look at these pics years later and wonder Who _are_ these strange people?


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know! Alex from K-Mart, though I have a hope that he bought her a Hammarby onsie, Waris probably brought something that he designed. And Georgia will probably just play with the food and the wrapping paper. And look at these pics years later and wonder Who _are_ these strange people?



:giggles:  you are so funny *Buckeye*..


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for the pics, Santress



scaredsquirrel said:


> I would have thought I was hallucinating if I saw Alex in KMart. *And where is there one of those in the city*?  Thanks for the pics, Santress!



I've actually been in the Kmart in the East Village and yeah, I never thought to look for any celebrity when I was there, silly me.



a_sussan said:


> According to her (RushZ) twitter it looks lika a birthday celebration for one of the babies in the pic.
> 
> _Copied from Twitter_
> rushzimmerman 2 hrs ago
> #happybirthdaygeorgia #1stbday #4.5.14 @henryalex @elizabeth_lg @houseofwaris @tannazhazemi @carolinewinberg



Thanks for the info. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know! Alex from K-Mart, though I have a hope that he bought her a Hammarby onsie, Waris probably brought something that he designed. *And Georgia will probably just play with the food and the wrapping paper. *And look at these pics years later and wonder Who _are_ these strange people?



Ain't that the truth


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks for the pics, Santress
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually been in the Kmart in the East Village and yeah, I never thought to look for any celebrity when I was there, silly me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ain't that the truth*



Henry-Alex seems to realize this:

http://instagram.com/p/ma6YgySM6Y/

It actually seems to be a pretty low-key affair, unlike Blue Ivy's or some other celeb/rich baby first birthday extravaganza, which the birthday child will literally not remember.


----------



## VampFan

Any speculation for why he is in NY this weekend? Or did he just go to attend Georgia's Bday party?


----------



## Cocolo

scaredsquirrel said:


> I would have thought I was hallucinating if I saw Alex in KMart. And where is there one of those in the city?  Thanks for the pics, Santress!



You dolls need a bar for the birthday party?  (BTW that baby is adorable)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cocolo said:


> You dolls need a bar for the birthday party?  (BTW that baby is adorable)



Oh no you didn't Bish...:lolots::lolots:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I am sporfling  wine right now.  Yo Cocolo!  Free, you'll get Kimye's wrath re KimmieKakes.

I'm still stuck on Skars in K-mart. He must have had no wrapping paper.


----------



## Santress

Creeper shot from last night/this morning (April 5/6, 2014)(?):





(Source:  *uknowna* @ instagr.am)



BuckeyeChicago said:


> According to the Magic Google, Rush Zimmerman is a photographer.


I think maybe it's the same person.



> My first love was ice hockey. It taught me love, self-discipline, attention to detail, how to be a leader and when to be a follower, mental toughness, and gave me the most wonderful memories, friends, supporters, coaches and teammates I could've ever imagined. After 23 years, 9 concussions, 6 championships, representing my country for 6 years including an Olympic tour I was ready for the next phase of my life. In 2008 I broke up with hockey (it was amicable). I hung up my skates, and headed for New York City to focus on what came to be my second love...photography.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rush-Zimmerman-Photography/234634949911294?id=234634949911294&sk=info

#tbt #2006olympictour #torinogames #usahockey

http://instagram.com/p/irA1vLS7j8/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Any speculation for why he is in NY this weekend? Or did he just go to attend Georgia's Bday party?



I don't think he's been in NYC all year, so this probably was a good as reason any to get out there.



Santress said:


> Creeper shot from last night/this morning (April 5/6, 2014)(?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *uknowna* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> I think maybe it's the same person.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rush-Zimmerman-Photography/234634949911294?id=234634949911294&sk=info
> 
> #tbt #2006olympictour #torinogames #usahockey
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/irA1vLS7j8/



It's the same woman. I was having browser issues, and really only got to the new stuff, which didn't mention the hockey career, and I don't pay attention to the Olympics anymore, so wouldn't have known her from that.


----------



## a_sussan

I think he just having some fun free time in NYC and not work related. 

A bit OT, but tomorrow is the first season game for Hammarby, my hometown team Sirius are now playing in the same division as Hammarsby, so it will be a fun season. My hometown team won their first game today. So holding thumbs for Hammarby tomorrow (or not).. :boxing:  /end OT


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Spotted at *Kmart* today (April 5, 2014):
> 
> Attention Kmart Shoppers! ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just got this pic from Anna, she ran into Alex Skarsgård in NYC."
> 
> -*suad_89* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/suad_89/status/452579229205811200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And then this is why #kmart is always worth a visit"
> 
> -*tiver132* @ instagr.am


 

Please Please Please Please *PLEASE *tell me this was not the K-Mart in 34ST, Herald Square in Manhattan! *PLEASE *tell me it was somewhere else in the state of NY. *Please*. *Please* tell me it was a K-mart in another borough in NY or at the very least, the one located near St Mark's place by the village. 

*Please.* ullhair:

Because, I walked by the K-Mart in 34th ST, Herald Square yesterday after I had came from the HBO store, down Bryant Park. I had bought a few Game of Thrones items as well as a True Blood Eric Northman T-shirt and the Generation Kill special edition DVD box set. I had those items with me when I walked by that K-Mart. I was about to go inside, but stopped myself because I was going through a severe amount of leg pain, (I have chronic sciatic nerve pain and use a cane) have my PMS (which makes the pain even worst) and there was a crazy huge line & crowds, as it usually does on Saturdays. When I am in pain, I can't deal with large crowds. Even riding the subway yesterday was painful, as no one even offered their seat to me, so I stood with my pain and cane for 45 min's to go home.  It's like that sometimes. Healthy young rude people sitting their asses down, not offering a seat to the elderly or disabled or someone like me using a cane. That's New York for ya. 

So, I'm already a depress mess from the pain and my PMS... but seeing these K-Mart photos of Alex with "fans" really has push me over the edge because the thought that he might have been at the K-Mart I walked by yesterday...and me not being able to shake his hand, ask him to sign my Generation Kill box set and thank him for his tremendous work.....

It's not fair. I don't know how it is that casual "fans" are always meeting him. And I mean causal "fans". The one's who only know Alex as "the hot vampire dude from True Blood" or the skanky b****es who know he is famous and go up to ask him if he wants to f***k and when he declines kindly, they say "can we take a pic anyway?" which he always obliges.

Meanwhile, I am a big fan of his acting and all his film work, including the oddball films like The Last Drop. And despite the fact I think he is beautiful, I respect him as a human being and the great actor that he is. I just want to shake his hand and thank him and maybe get something signed. I'm not asking for much. How much you wanna bet, that the many people who ask to take pics with him in the middle of the street, never even seen Disconnect, The East or What Maisie Knew? And the same can go for those folks who met him yesterday at K-Mart, who tagged their photos under "trueblood". 

I know I am being mean spirited, hormonal, envious and b*tchy, but it's not fair. It's just _*not fair.*_ 

I'm gonna log off now before I am tempted to throw my damn computer out the window. I'm downing a few Vicadins for my leg pain and watching a marathon of the Addams Family. I need some comedy right now. :cry:


----------



## a_sussan

*gloomy*, I think you need at hug


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And some chocolate....and a hot water bottle. Maybe come back and post when the Vicodin kick in


----------



## Santress

Hope you are feeling better soon, Gloomy!

Another from Saturday (April 5, 2014):





(Source:  *Sophia_Lie* @ instagr.am)

*Sophia is a Norwegian model with over 4000 instagram followers.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Gloomy sending hormonal hugs your way....they normally end in tears, wine and chocolate... I am a menopausal Moo and some days it really ain't pretty up in here I can tell you! 

Thank you ladies for all the pics and info and as always, the laughs x


----------



## RedTopsy

Gloomy, sending hugs.  
Hope you are feeling better soon.

Thanks Santress for the pic.  

Alex surrounded by models, what a surprise (not)


----------



## OHVamp

I feel for you Gloomy. Hang in there, have a glass of wine and feel better soon out of hormonal hell. One day you'll get to meet him. I'm pretty sure I'd be a complete doofus if I ever got in front of him. 

Agree. Thanks for the pictures and laughs everyone.


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> Gloomy, sending hugs.
> Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Thanks Santress for the pic.
> 
> *Alex surrounded by models, what a surprise (not) *



Not much of a surprise at all l would say.. :giggles:


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, Gloomy!
> 
> Another from Saturday (April 5, 2014):



*Thank you and Everyone* for all the great photo finding and info 




gloomyharlow said:


> *Please.* ullhair:



Oh gloomy  I've only logged in to give you a hug  and I thought I was having a bad day. If it's any consolation, I just felt that photo at KMart was very early in the morning as there weren't very many customers and the store was extremely clean and tidy. Anyway, I hope you are feeling a bit better today and the pain has eased  At least there's still a chance whenever Alex is in nyc 


eta: @*a_sussan* - yes, Alex looked totally over-powered and trapped


----------



## VampFan

Gloomy, hope you feel better . Don't know if you have cable or not, but Game of Thrones starts tonight and we might get a preview of TB. I know that will help me feel better. Hang in there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

@gloomy:  




Zola24 said:


> *Thank you and Everyone* for all the great photo finding and info
> 
> Oh gloomy  I've only logged in to give you a hug  and I thought I was having a bad day. If it's any consolation, I just felt that photo at KMart was very early in the morning as there weren't very many customers and the store was extremely clean and tidy. Anyway, I hope you are feeling a bit better today and the pain has eased  At least there's still a chance whenever Alex is in nyc
> 
> 
> eta: @*a_sussan* - yes, *Alex looked totally over-powered and trapped*



He looked totally traumatized, he'll probably need therapy!


----------



## a_sussan

*Buckeye*, poor guy, life ain't easy sometimes for him..


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> @gloomy:
> 
> He looked totally traumatized, he'll probably need therapy!



Well after that HBO trailer I've just seen - I missed tb, I must have blinked (wt*), and no Eric, I'm just pleased Alex has got plenty of f u money, they don't deserve him.

I am still in a state of shock here ush:


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> ]Well after that HBO trailer I've just seen - I missed tb, I must have blinked (wt*), and no Eric,[/B] I'm just pleased Alex has got plenty of f u money, they don't deserve him.
> 
> I am still in a state of shock here ush:



Nope, no Eric what I could see either, but I wasn't expecting that after the "crappy" ending last season. 

But I can only talk for myself that I have no expectations what so ever on the last season so for me I think it's good that Alex aren't in it so much and therefore can do other stuff. But I will miss him alot, because he was a great Viking Vamp.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Meh...My mojito recipe is almost perfected. Never fear gals..no matter how f'd up the season is..we shall see it all through a haze of mojito induced euphoria. With vodka shots for Bag, bourbon for Mik, and a classy highball cocktail for Lady Squirrel. 

Everyone else, I'm taking orders.


----------



## a_sussan

:thumbup:  Free, good, then I will count on you


----------



## FreeSpirit71

and


----------



## MooCowmoo

Free, any booze you got is fine by me, although if you have any Smirnoff Gold I will fight to the death for the last shot


----------



## Johanna81

Free, I'm down for the Tequila shots. Please and thank you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is an old creation (and for a birthday) but.....the bar is OPEN.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Any rekorderlig for me please


----------



## a_sussan

Give me a G&T or a beer, eh.. what the heck give me something not so fruity and  with alcohol and I'm happy. . lol..


----------



## Idun

Beer for me, please.


----------



## Claer

I have quite a bit of homemade cider (apples from my own orchard). It's not sophisticated, but it is rather...potent!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Claer said:


> I have quite a bit of homemade cider (apples from my own orchard). It's not sophisticated, but it is rather...potent!



Home made scrumpy is the best! Put me down for a flagon or two


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Dear HBO: Since Buckner revealed last summer that Eric would return, showing him, however briefly, and even in a general non-TB specific preview, wouldn't be spoiling anything. 
Heck, you even showed an Alcide/Sookie kiss, how gag inducing. 
So why don't you show Eric? Because you think it's good marketing to continue to piss off Eric fans? Again?
I can't tell if you're sadists, or stupid. Or both.

And Free, I'll have a Mai Tai, please and thank you.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'm just pleased that Free used my name and classy in the same sentence.  And didn't mention that my typical cocktail is grain alcohol.  It's a good day! 

I'll watch it - it's nostalgia if nothing else.  And yes, of course they are holding the Eric mystery because they don't want to give away whether it's all flashback or some other device, but that was a ho hum trailer regardless with scenes from last year, so helloooo, something new?


----------



## RedTopsy

Free, I´ll have a Gin and Tonic please, nothing to sweet right now.  

Well, HBO that was bad marketing. It doesn´t make me wanna watch this last season. 
I think I´ll be watching Eric on YT (if there is any).
but I will always remember True Blood as the show that introduced me to Eric Northman.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ugh. HBO can kiss my *ss after that trailer.

Drink orders seen, noted and being prepared :okay:


----------



## MooCowmoo

*cough*


----------



## a_sussan

Moo,... lol..  and Free.  I'm not leaving the bar so keep it coming...


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ugh. HBO can kiss my *ss after that trailer.
> 
> Drink orders seen, noted and being prepared :okay:


----------



## a_sussan

Idun, that was  just hilarious...lmbo..


----------



## Idun

Considering everything I feel it fits .. sådär lagom..


----------



## a_sussan

Mer än lagom I think.. haha..


----------



## Johanna81

Moo, I love the new avatar...at least I think its new lol.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ugh. HBO can kiss my *ss after that trailer.
> 
> Drink orders seen, noted and being prepared :okay:





RedTopsy said:


> Free, I´ll have a Gin and Tonic please, nothing to sweet right now.
> 
> *Well, HBO that was bad marketing*. It doesn´t make me wanna watch this last season.
> I think I´ll be watching Eric on YT (if there is any).
> but I will always remember True Blood as the show that introduced me to Eric Northman.



There was a time when HBO's marketing for TB didn't actually suck. I've decided that once GoT took off that any competent marketing people are working on that, and only on that. Everyone else in the marketing department is apparently a teenage intern who got the position because their parent is an HBO exec.



MooCowmoo said:


> *cough*




Hah!!

And with Coachella coming up the next two weekends, and Alex presumed to make an appearance at one of those weekends, I'll remember that at least he goes because of the music (well, and the booze too ). Unlike some people:

"This year's Coachella tickets may have sold out in less than three hours, but its the stars that are getting paid the big bucks to attend this year's music fest.
Glee actress Lea Michele is said to be receiving $20,000 from Lacoste to wear the French fashion label's clothes, while Spring Breakers star Vanessa Hudgens is getting paid $15,000 by McDonald's to attend the three-day event, reports New York Daily News. Since Lacoste and McDonald's are set to throw their own respective parties (Lacoste is hosting its 5th Annual Desert Pool Party and McDonald's is presenting a daytime soiree at Bootsy Bellows Estate), it's likely their deals include attending those bashes.

Not all celebrities have a sponsor for the fest yet, as Need for Speed actor Aaron Paul is asking for $15,000 and at least 2 VIP passes. Meanwhile, music fest desert queen Kate Bosworth is asking for twice as much.
Singer Joe Jonas wants close to $20,000, while former Fashion Star host Louise Roe wants $5,000 and three tickets.
We hear the figures go as high as $50,000 for Coachella-attending celebs, according to an L.A.-based denim company.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lea-michele-vanessa-hudgens-stars-694165


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. so the Beige gets paid for attending ..  hmm. Let me think a bit.  I don't think Alex will go to any music festival being paid, for him it more about the music. Well at least the impression that I have of him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow, looks like Coachella quickly became uber-marketing orientated a la' Sundance in recent years (except R Redford is making moves to get it back to its roots).

The Bos is asking for $30K?  What for? She had her chance to be a Fashion "It" girl and for a while she was but now? No. Lots of up an comers who do it better and with less noticeable pretence.


----------



## a_sussan

Free.. I agree. . For what? The name or..what . $30K. .  oh my..!


----------



## BagBerry13

I wouldn't even pay 10 bucks to see her on the street. Damn, delusional much?


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> I wouldn't even pay 10 bucks to see her on the street. Damn, delusional much?



One thing is her demanding it, another that someone is willing to pay her $ 30.000 for walking around posing in badly put together outfits??! Damn!


----------



## BagBerry13

idun said:


> one thing is her demanding it, another that someone is willing to pay her $ 30.000 for walking around *posing in badly put together outfits*??! Damn!



View attachment 2571225


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The only positive thing I can say is that if someone _does_ pay Askars ex that $30K, she will pimp that s**t out hard and they'll get their money's worth. Girl is so thirsty for work she'll strain her neck posing.

But I don't think she brings anything fresh to Coachella.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, lol.. $10 is quite generous  but I  raise it to a 1 SEK.  (sek=Swedish krona) ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wow, looks like Coachella quickly became uber-marketing orientated a la' Sundance in recent years (except R Redford is making moves to get it back to its roots).
> 
> The Bos is asking for $30K?  What for?* She had her chance to be a Fashion "It" girl and for a while she was but now? No.* Lots of up an comers who do it better and with less noticeable pretence.



What, you don't think she's still a fashionista? 



> a_sussan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.. so the Beige gets paid for attending ..  hmm. Let me think a bit.  *I don't think Alex will go to any music festival being paid, for him it more about the music. Well at least the impression that I have of him.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He definitely gets invites to parties, but you can tell by all the fan pics he's there to be a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> Idun said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is her demanding it, another that someone is willing to pay her $ 30.000 for walking around posing in badly put together outfits??! Damn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still shaking my head over last year's HR article on mocktresses claiming she got up to 100,000 per appearance? Uh huh.
> 
> And last year, those badly put together outfits she 'designed' herself!
> 
> 
> 
> BagBerry13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah! (also gag)
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSpirit71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only positive thing I can say is that if someone _does_ pay Askars ex that $30K, she will pimp that s**t out hard and they'll get their money's worth. Girl is so thirsty for work *she'll strain her neck posing.
> *
> But I don't think she brings anything fresh to Coachella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still remember 2011, when she was so busy posing for paps that she didn't seem aware that literally everyone else in their group had kept on walking and were quite a distance away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> a_sussan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free, lol.. $10 is quite generous  but I  raise it to a 1 SEK.  (sek=Swedish krona) ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh, a whole 15 US cents! Maybe the HR article on how much money she made per appearance meant 100 thousand SEK, not US dollars.
Click to expand...


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ugh. HBO can kiss my *ss after that trailer.
> 
> *Drink orders seen, noted and being prepared* :okay:





Idun said:


>



If you're still pouring, I'll have one of those monster glasses of wine.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> There was a time when HBO's marketing for TB didn't actually suck. I've decided that once GoT took off that any competent marketing people are working on that, and only on that. Everyone else in the marketing department is apparently a teenage intern who got the position because their parent is an HBO exec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah!!
> 
> *And with Coachella coming up the next two weekends, and Alex presumed to make an appearance at one of those weekends, I'll remember that at least he goes because of the music (well, and the booze too* ). Unlike some people:
> 
> "This year's Coachella tickets may have sold out in less than three hours, but its the stars that are getting paid the big bucks to attend this year's music fest.
> Glee actress Lea Michele is said to be receiving $20,000 from Lacoste to wear the French fashion label's clothes, while Spring Breakers star Vanessa Hudgens is getting paid $15,000 by McDonald's to attend the three-day event, reports New York Daily News. Since Lacoste and McDonald's are set to throw their own respective parties (Lacoste is hosting its 5th Annual Desert Pool Party and McDonald's is presenting a daytime soiree at Bootsy Bellows Estate), it's likely their deals include attending those bashes.
> 
> Not all celebrities have a sponsor for the fest yet, as Need for Speed actor Aaron Paul is asking for $15,000 and at least 2 VIP passes. Meanwhile, music fest desert queen Kate Bosworth is asking for twice as much.
> Singer Joe Jonas wants close to $20,000, while former Fashion Star host Louise Roe wants $5,000 and three tickets.
> We hear the figures go as high as $50,000 for Coachella-attending celebs, according to an L.A.-based denim company.
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lea-michele-vanessa-hudgens-stars-694165



Free ticket and booze is all it would take for him. God knows, it's not for his fashion. I saw this on the NY Daily News site this morning and laughed my a** off. KB is trying hard. 



a_sussan said:


> Oh.. so the Beige gets paid for attending ..  hmm. Let me think a bit. * I don't think Alex will go to any music festival being paid, for him it more about the music. Well at least the impression that I have of him*.



Me, too. I'm sure he gets his tickets comped now, but he's been going to Coachella before he was "famous".  Of course back then, it wasn't the marketing situation like it is now, as *Free* mentioned. Last  year when I saw that Clint Eastwood was there, I was like WTF?


----------



## a_sussan

Just watched the North Pole expedition and man it was tough. But the South Pole expedition was way more exciting and at least in was colder.

Saw it through and the North Pole expedition wasn't a picknick in the park for ether  of them.


----------



## Kitkath70

Another cute photo via Askarsswedishmeatballs.


----------



## merita

I thought that was Bosworth for a second.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

The long story of Skars' life is most girls look like the Bos.  But so funny she gets paid to primp around at Coachella.  No wonder she's changing clothes so often.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

She get paid?? Who pays her if no party is sponsoring her?? The Coachella people?? 

Im not surprised, she doesnt even pick out her own clothes for it, she has her stylist do it. 

Whateves I just want sweaty/drunk pic with his buddies having fun. 

thanks for the pic Kit.

Ps was the b'day party was for the kid of the director of disconnect??


----------



## jooa

Hello ladies  Thanks for all great pics, videos and articles  Good to be here again 

... and it was the birthday party for Henry-Alex's daughter but looks like in the same day was also, a little late, Caroline Winberg's birthday party.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Johanna81 said:


> Moo, I love the new avatar...at least I think its new lol.



Thanks Johanna....Yes it is new, I thought he could admire me for a change while I look all nonchalant and shiz!


----------



## a_sussan

Excellent avatar Moo :thumbup:


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> Hello ladies  Thanks for all great pics, videos and articles  Good to be here again
> 
> ... and it was the birthday party for Henry-Alex's daughter but looks like in the same day was also, a little late, Caroline Winberg's birthday party.



Hi jooa  it's so good to see you again  




MooCowmoo said:


> Thanks Johanna....Yes it is new, I thought he could admire me for a change while I look all nonchalant and shiz!



Always gotta keep it classy  Lovely photo


----------



## RedTopsy

jooa said:


> Hello ladies  Thanks for all great pics, videos and articles  Good to be here again



Welcome back, Jooa.  



MooCowmoo said:


> Thanks Johanna....Yes it is new, I thought he could admire me for a change while I look all nonchalant and shiz!



Thats a nice avatar Moo.


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> *gloomy*, I think you need at hug


 


Santress said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon, Gloomy!


 


RedTopsy said:


> Gloomy, sending hugs.
> Hope you are feeling better soon.


 


BuckeyeChicago said:


> @gloomy:


 
Thank you  sussan, santress, RedTopsy, Buckeye for the hugs 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> And some chocolate....and a hot water bottle. Maybe come back and post when the Vicodin kick in


 
Thanks I have a heating pad that is magic. I bought it originally for my leg pain but I use it as well for PMS pain. Love chocolate! 



MooCowmoo said:


> Gloomy sending hormonal hugs your way....they normally end in tears, wine and chocolate... I am a menopausal Moo and some days it really ain't pretty up in here I can tell you!


 
Thank you. Saturday was rough and me missing out on a Alex sighting when he might have been close to my area,  just made my day much worst. That's why I took a few days off the internet because the last thing I want to do was snap at someone online out of spite and jealousy mixed in to my pain. Nope, not pretty at all. And yes, tears + chocolate all the way. I don't drink alcohol though. I have issues from when I was a kid with alcohol. My mom was an alcoholic so the site of an alcohol bottle or beer bottle brings back bad memories. Kind of like PTSD. 



OHVamp said:


> I feel for you Gloomy. Hang in there, have a glass of wine and feel better soon out of hormonal hell. One day you'll get to meet him. I'm pretty sure I'd be a complete doofus if I ever got in front of him.


 
Thank you. If I don't pass out, hopefully I can stare at him like that famous picture of that girl looking up at him while he signed her picture lol. I hope you're right that I can meet him someday 



Zola24 said:


> Oh gloomy  I've only logged in to give you a hug  and I thought I was having a bad day. If it's any consolation, I just felt that photo at KMart was very early in the morning as there weren't very many customers and the store was extremely clean and tidy. Anyway, I hope you are feeling a bit better today and the pain has eased  At least there's still a chance whenever Alex is in nyc


 

Thank you. I hope you are right. The location hasn't been said yet so far....but time wise, that does make me feel better because when I walked by that K-Mart in 34th street it was about 4 PM 



VampFan said:


> Gloomy, hope you feel better . Don't know if you have cable or not, but Game of Thrones starts tonight and we might get a preview of TB. I know that will help me feel better. Hang in there.


 
Thank you. I don't have cable so I always wait for Netflix to have the DVD's and that's the way I see cable shows like GOT, TB etc. 

*Once again thank you all for your kind words. It really means a lot to me*


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And with Coachella coming up the next two weekends, and Alex presumed to make an appearance at one of those weekends, I'll remember that at least he goes because of the music (well, and the booze too ). Unlike some people:
> 
> "This year's Coachella tickets may have sold out in less than three hours, but its the stars that are getting paid the big bucks to attend this year's music fest.
> Glee actress Lea Michele is said to be receiving $20,000 from Lacoste to wear the French fashion label's clothes, while Spring Breakers star Vanessa Hudgens is getting paid $15,000 by McDonald's to attend the three-day event, reports New York Daily News. Since Lacoste and McDonald's are set to throw their own respective parties (Lacoste is hosting its 5th Annual Desert Pool Party and McDonald's is presenting a daytime soiree at Bootsy Bellows Estate), it's likely their deals include attending those bashes.
> 
> Not all celebrities have a sponsor for the fest yet, as Need for Speed actor Aaron Paul is asking for $15,000 and at least 2 VIP passes. Meanwhile, music fest desert queen Kate Bosworth is asking for twice as much.
> Singer Joe Jonas wants close to $20,000, while former Fashion Star host Louise Roe wants $5,000 and three tickets.
> We hear the figures go as high as $50,000 for Coachella-attending celebs, according to an L.A.-based denim company.
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lea-michele-vanessa-hudgens-stars-694165


 

Hopefully we see Alex at Coachella this year 

Let me add about Coachella having paid celebs: I had _no idea_  that this was going on in the festival. I thought all these B - D list celebrities were going there for fun and music! No idea it was because they were getting paid to be there by designers and clothing company. I'm sure Alex always was there for the music. He always goes to different types of music festivals outside of Coachella. Vanessa Hudgens, Lindsay Lohan and Kate Bosworth are only seen at Coachella. They don't go to any other music festival. Kate B. only went to other festivals (outside Coachella) with Alex, but after they broke up, she has only been seen at Coachella. Let's face it, these actresses are D list actresses. This is the only way they make money. They're not in high demand for films. It's pretty sad actually. And Kate Bosworth is not worth $30,000. She's no Kate Hudson or Sienna Miller when it comes to style. Clothes just dangle off her body and she looks so emaciated. 




scaredsquirrel said:


> The long story of Skars' life is most girls look like the Bos.


 
Not the ones he dated in Sweden:


----------



## VampFan

^^ Welcome back. Sounds like you're feeling better. First weekend of Coachella coming up. Hopefully we get some Alex pics and we can discuss his hotness.


----------



## gloomyharlow

VampFan said:


> ^^ Welcome back. Sounds like you're feeling better. First weekend of Coachella coming up. Hopefully we get some Alex pics and we can discuss his hotness.


 
Thank you 
I do feel a lot better!

By the way guys, just saw this. Alex is only appearing in two episodes of True Blood for the final season it seems...

http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0112201/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_5


----------



## scaredsquirrel

gloomyharlow said:


> Not the ones he dated in Sweden:


Yep, lots of celebs get paid to go to Coachella just like they do for all the other envelope openings that sponsors come up with.  Its so weird that they call that a career.  

And I was joking re Bos and his girls (although in a lot of pics Caroline could be her twin), but you...you...you posted the SHARK sweatshirt. TWICE!!  Oh no you didn't.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Gloomy, reasonably certain that Squirrel was being sardonic and referring more to current rumoured hookups. Most here know his dating history, Stateside and otherwise 

*Edit*: Snap! Squirrel...lol. Didn't refresh my browser to see your comment. My bad.


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> Yep, lots of celebs get paid to go to Coachella just like they do for all the other envelope openings that sponsors come up with.  Its so weird that they call that a career.
> 
> And I was joking re Bos and his girls (although in a lot of pics Caroline could be her twin), but you...you...you posted the SHARK sweatshirt. TWICE!!  Oh no you didn't.


 

Oh ok. lol 

No one seems to ever like that shark hoodie...lol

I think he looks cute 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Gloomy, reasonably certain that Squirrel was being sardonic and referring more to current rumoured hookups. Most here know his dating history, Stateside and otherwise


 
Oh, okay. Yeah the girls he's been with recently are blonde, fair skin etc. but I really like Amanda Seyfriend. She's nothing like Bosworth. She has meat on her bones for one thing. Beautiful girl. Love her most recent photos from W magazine


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> Oh ok. lol
> 
> *No one seems to ever like that shark hoodie...lol*
> 
> I think he looks cute




That's because there is a sad and tragic love story associated with that sweatshirt:


----------



## Blue Irina

Interesting! 

*Erin Biglow*     &#8207;@*ErinBiglow* 
Does #*WelcomeToSweden* have a Skarsgard sighting in the works? "Not yet," say EPs Amy and @*gregpoehler*. "We're heavily stalking them." *@NBC*

*Rob Moynihan*     &#8207;*@robmoynihan* 
Will any Skarsgards visit #*WelcometoSweden*? "They're staying a little Skarsguarded right now, but we will get them" says EP Amy Poehler.


----------



## RedTopsy

Blue Irina said:


> Interesting!
> 
> *Erin Biglow*     &#8207;@*ErinBiglow*
> Does #*WelcomeToSweden* have a Skarsgard sighting in the works? "Not yet," say EPs Amy and @*gregpoehler*. "We're heavily stalking them." *@NBC*
> 
> *Rob Moynihan*     &#8207;*@robmoynihan*
> Will any Skarsgards visit #*WelcometoSweden*? "They're staying a little Skarsguarded right now, but we will get them" says EP Amy Poehler.



Yes, this would be fun to see.  

*Article from The Hollywood Reporter:*



> *NBC is heading to Sweden.*
> 
> MIPTV: TV4 Renews Greg Poehler's 'Welcome to Sweden'
> 
> NBC Acquires Greg Poehler's 'Welcome to Sweden'
> Welcome to Sweden, which hits stateside in July, is an "autobiographical" half-hour comedy executive produced by siblings Amy Poehler and Greg Poehler, who also stars. The show debuted three weeks ago in its title country and has already garnered a second-season renewal by TV4.
> Largely based on Greg's life (he moved to Sweden and fell in love with his now-wife), Welcome to Sweden follows Bruce, an American who moves to Stockholm with his Swedish girlfriend, and the challenges he faces adapting to a new culture.





> Cameos include Amy  and Will Ferrell, with co-stars Patrick Duffy and Ileana Douglas playing Bruce's parents. With a second season already on the books -- Amy, under a rich overall deal, has hopes NBC will do the same -- Amy and Greg have their eye on a prominent Swedish family: the Skarsgards.
> "We are heavily stalking them. They're staying a little Skars-guarded right now," Amy deadpanned.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbcs-welcome-sweden-relies-universality-694665


----------



## Opheliaballs

I know I've said this before but my God the people on jj are just so stupid I don't even know why I go on that site


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> By the way guys, just saw this. Alex is only appearing in two episodes of True Blood for the final season it seems...



I'm conflicted about this. On one side: YES!, finally time to just let go of this crap, on the other: what the hell, only TWO episodes?? How's Eric and Pam going to get a good ending in that time? 

"Welcome to Sweden" is hilarious. I'm glad it's a succes and a Skarsgård (or more) guest starring would be great


----------



## a_sussan

I will take take any TB stuff whit a grain of salt. They say something and end up with something else. 

Oh... Skarsgård in 'Welcome to Sweden' would be great. I like it and it's quite funny.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Idun said:


> I'm conflicted about this. On one side: YES!, finally time to just let go of this crap, on the other: what the hell, only TWO episodes?? How's Eric and Pam going to get a good ending in that time?
> 
> "Welcome to Sweden" is hilarious. I'm glad it's a succes and a Skarsgård (or more) guest starring would be great



I'm not sure whether IMDB is all that accurate - they don't list everything sometimes before a season starts, and the producers can sometimes hold back having it listed to keep plot lines.  Could definitely be the case given his travels and others projects - although their current listing would suggest a long season with just having Alex in a couple, Alcide in one, Pam in two, Willa in one...the vamps won't be doing well.  Long days at Merlotte's for everyone!


----------



## a_sussan

Keep the drinks coming. . Sheer up girls.. 'We will ha a bonfire.' ..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree...IMDB isn't completely reliable. Will wait and see how it pans out.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Am I wrong in thinking that they haven't even written the scripts fully for the rest of the episodes so they wouldn't even know who exactly is in them


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's because there is a sad and tragic love story associated with that sweatshirt:


 
:lolots:



Opheliaballs said:


> I know I've said this before but my God the people on jj are just so stupid I don't even know why I go on that site


 
For the nice HQ picture? At least that's why I even bother with JJ 



scaredsquirrel said:


> I'm not sure whether IMDB is all that accurate - they don't list everything sometimes before a season starts, and the producers can sometimes hold back having it listed to keep plot lines.  Could definitely be the case given his travels and others projects - although their current listing would suggest a long season with just having Alex in a couple, Alcide in one, Pam in two, Willa in one...the vamps won't be doing well.  Long days at Merlotte's for everyone!


 
True, but they already have both Anna Paquin and Stephen Moyer listed for the last 10 episodes of Season 7. 

Anna
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001593/?ref_=tt_cl_t1

Stephen
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0610459/?ref_=tt_cl_t2 

Kristen is only appearing in the same two episodes Alex is:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0061877/?ref_=tt_cl_t12

Amelia Rose is only appearing in one episode

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm3643173/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t49

Rutina appears in all episodes like Anna and Stpehen

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2179180/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t5


I hope that's not it and imbd is making an error. I just find it odd that the people closely associated to "Eric" on the shoow, appear in the same two episodes he does. Meanwhle Anna and etc are shown to be in all the episodes. Just odd.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^I agree.  That's what I meant by it could be true, but it seems a bit generic - I'm never sure how they update this stuff.


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^I agree.  That's what I meant by it could be true, but it seems a bit generic - I'm never sure how they update this stuff.


 
We have to wait and see I guess. If this is true...it's depressing. I will just wait for the episodes to come out on youtube instead of bothering with Netflix


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> *I'm not sure whether IMDB is all that accurate* - they don't list everything sometimes before a season starts, and the producers can sometimes hold back having it listed to keep plot lines.  Could definitely be the case given his travels and others projects - although their current listing would suggest a long season with just having Alex in a couple, Alcide in one, Pam in two, Willa in one...the vamps won't be doing well.  Long days at *Merlotte's* for everyone!



About three years ago they had Alex listed as doing voicework for SpongeBob. He wasn't.

I'm pretty sure that Alex will be in more than two episodes.

Isn't it Bellefleur's now?


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> About three years ago they had Alex listed as doing voicework for SpongeBob. He wasn't.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Alex will be in more than two episodes.
> 
> Isn't it Bellefleur's now?


 
OMG, Alex in SpongeBob lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> If you're still pouring, I'll have one of those monster glasses of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> Free ticket and booze is all it would take for him. God knows, it's not for his fashion. I saw this on the NY Daily News site this morning and laughed my a** off. KB is trying hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too. I'm sure he gets his tickets comped now, but he's been going to Coachella before he was "famous".  Of course back then, it wasn't the marketing situation like it is now, as *Free* mentioned. Last  year when I saw that *Clint Eastwood was there, I was like WTF?*



I finally got around to looking, but he's been there before, here are some pics from 2011:

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Clint+Eastwood/Coachella+Valley+Music+Arts+Festival+2011/6tpI0nn_5aG



gloomyharlow said:


> OMG, Alex in SpongeBob lol



He was even asked about it during Straw Dogs promo stuff, around the two minute mark, he looks very confused by the question:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its a wonder to me how some reporters and researchers get jobs, honestly.


----------



## Santress

An oldie from *Coachella 2012*.
We may have this one but I didn't see it in the archives.





"#tbt to Coachella 2012 with my boyfriend, its a shame things didnt work out."

-*alexandria_rosa* @ instagr.am


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great pic Santress.

A quick off-topic shout-out to any Aussies in Far North Queensland. With Cyclone Ita bearing down and now a Cat 5 when it makes landfall tonight, I'm sending good thoughts that those who can, get out. To those who stay, please take all necessary precautions.


----------



## Santress

Fresh off twitter:

https://movies.yahoo.com/video/giver-featurette-164433725.html

*The Giver Featurette: What Lies Beyond*. Author Lois Lowry discusses how what if questions inspired her bestseller.

There is a glimpse of Alex at the 25 second (to the end) mark.

(Source:  *Yahoo Movies* via *YahooMovies* twitter)


----------



## AB Negative

Thanks, Santress.  The movie looks like one that will really draw you in.  I know the book did me.  And thanks for all of the beautiful pictures you find of Alex.  Cannot wait until we get some Tarzan shots


----------



## a_sussan

Coachella starts today so let's hope for some happy (and drunk) Skarsus pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex will probably go week 2 if he goes I imagine, depending on his schedule...when its a bit less "fakers getting paid"


----------



## AB Negative

He went the first weekend last year, didn't he?  Would he have gotten paid for the Grey Goose party in something other than Vodka?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think there's a marked difference between Alex (a known music freak and sound hound) hosting a party than the ones who obviously only go to be seen and do their faux-Woodstock fashion show while getting the $$$$


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> He went the first weekend last year, didn't he?  Would he have gotten paid for the Grey Goose party in something other than Vodka?



The Skyy Vodka party in 2012? I have no idea if he got comped, or if he was there because Lykke Li and Miike Snow were part of the musical entertainment and he was supporting fellow Swedes.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think there's a marked difference between Alex (a known music freak and sound hound) *hosting a party* than the ones who obviously only go to be seen and do their faux-Woodstock fashion show while getting the $$$$



It wouldn't surprise me if he got some freebies now, but he's been going to Coachella since before he was really well known. And I don't think he gets comped for Way Out West, or any random festival that he may go to while he's on location-the fair while filming The East, I think there was a local festival while he was in NYC filming in 2011. He goes to festivals and concerts because he likes to go.

I can see him, if the opportunity is there, going to Lollapalooza, or even Burning Man. Bonnaroo, he'd go.

I'll note the that the 'festival queen' KB appears to only go to Coachella. 

IIRC, he didn't host the Skyy party, he was just a guest. The initial reports that he was hosting were incorrect.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think you're right on that BC


----------



## gloomyharlow

I thought Coachella was like a 2-3 day type of thing. I had no idea it was a week thing. That's how off my head space is. lol I always liked the pics of Alex in Coachella, except for the one where he was getting into some fight with a security guy that one time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its two weekends if I recall rightly.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its two weekends if I recall rightly.


 
Wow. That's a lot of days. 

Edit: beige is in L.A already. I guess she's getting ready to go to Coachella and get her $30,000 worth lol 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...hael-Polish-land-LAX-night-Tiffany-event.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Bos lives in LA


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

gloomyharlow said:


> I thought Coachella was like a 2-3 day type of thing. I had no idea it was a week thing. That's how off my head space is. lol I always liked the pics of Alex in Coachella, except for the one where he was getting into some fight with a security guy that one time.



Its 3 days but both weekends have the same lineup. Its just a money maker now for everyone. 

Where did they say Tarzan was filming? I thought i read somewhere it was in the UK cus there was an article of Margo in the UK i thought they will start filming soon.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Bos lives in LA


 

Yeah I know, but she was in NY recently doing a movie. I figure she knew it was Coachella weekend....

By the way, what Alex lacked in being with Kate 24/7 (as she wanted...but Alex has a life & career of his own...) she made up for it with this Michael Polish guy. What does he do for a living? He is _always with her_. Everywhere. 24/7. _Always._ Odd.



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Its 3 days but both weekends have the same lineup. Its just a money maker now for everyone.


 
I know. Just noticed that Lindsay Lohan is there every year as well. Explains a lot. I'm surprised the Khardasians don't go too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gloomy.. I think she just met someone compatible. I don't like her, but her husband is a perfect match for her. Take that any way you like


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Bos lives in LA



she does indeed.  Coachella is conducted over two weekends, same bands.  
We'll see who is who is standing and relevant post arrival..


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gloomy.. I think she just met someone compatible. I don't like her, but her husband is a perfect match for her. Take that any way you like


 
Looked him up. Supposedly he's a director but I never heard of any of his films except Big Sur and that's only because it's a film about Jack Kerouac. I might Netflix that one. Looks interesting and I like Jack a lot so maybe I might like this film


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

No pictures so far. He maybe going next weekend or he will come later this weekend.


----------



## jooa

Alex probably worked at Friday night on the set of True Blood. It was a tweet from some girl who had a scene with him ... so he maybe will be later this week ... or in the next week ... or not at all


----------



## gloomyharlow

^ That's good news. Means he has more scenes in the last season of True Blood


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Its 3 days but both weekends have the same lineup. I*ts just a money maker now for everyone. *
> 
> *Where did they say Tarzan was filming*? I thought i read somewhere it was in the UK cus there was an article of Margo in the UK i thought they will start filming *soon*.



I think the organizers looked at ticket requests and realized that they had more than enough to justify two weekends. Win for everyone! I think there are some who go both weekends.

Most filming is taking place in England. No official date has been mentioned other than 'summer'.



gloomyharlow said:


> ^ That's good news. Means he has more scenes in the last season of True Blood



Last season he was in his average, which is about 7 minutes per episode. And we still have some two and half months of filming to go, so we have no idea whether or he'll hit that average.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gloomy.. I think she just met someone compatible. I don't like her, but her husband is a perfect match for her. Take that any way you like



Agree with you Free, one word sums it up for me..... Codependency


Edit:  Hows that for some rhyming in one sentance


----------



## Santress

This was just tweeted and uploaded to instagram:





"With the awesome Alexander Skarsgard on the set of True Blood!"

-*Mikethefanboy* twitter & *Mikethefanboy1* @ instagr.am

https://twitter.com/Mikethefanboy/status/455111502987804672


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pic Santress.
From Twitter:  it seems that Alex been filming True Blood the last two nights at least,
so we will most likely not get any pics from Coachella this weekend.  

But maybe next weekend (hopefully) 

(Kristen Bauer van Straten also tweets about shooting nights on True Blood).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Yeah I know, but she was in NY recently doing a movie. I figure she knew it was Coachella weekend....
> 
> By the way, what Alex lacked in being with Kate 24/7 (as she wanted...but Alex has a life & career of his own...) she made up for it with this Michael Polish guy. What does he do for a living? He is _always with her_. Everywhere. 24/7. _Always._ Odd.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Just noticed that Lindsay Lohan is there every year as well. Explains a lot. I'm surprised the *Khardasians don't go too.*



No Kardashians, but their younger Jenner sisters are apparently there. As are the Hiltons.



MooCowmoo said:


> *Agree with you Free, one word sums it up for me..... Codependency*
> 
> 
> Edit:  Hows that for some rhyming in one sentance
> *Reason: I am the shiz*



My brain has decided to have that run through it in a sing song voice. Thanks!

Brat!  

And yes, hopefully we'll get CoachellaSkars next weekend, it'll be nice to see what clothes he'll repeat from the previous Coachellas: South Stockholm tee? Grey tee? Slightly different grey tee? Same pair of jeans for the whole weekend?


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No Kardashians, but their younger Jenner sisters are apparently there. As are the Hiltons.


 
I can't get over it. I mean - 

_Vanessa Hudgens is being paid $15,000 by McDonalds to hit the festival. _

For what???? She's getting paid to eat McDonalds at Coachella??? Wth is McDonalds paying her for??? :weird:

It makes sense why many people were saying they hate the festival now because of what it has become. As a music lover, I think its  b*ll**** that people are only going to this festival to get paid for something. I also now see why that Outkast crowd was so dead and f*cking awful. They are just there because its something trendy to do and not because they love the music. I was cringing during that entire set and you could tell Dre was over it and sick of them.  I shouldn't be surprised though considering we live in such a corporate dominated world. Who gives a sh*t about authenticity when money is in the picture. But a lot of these celebs are getting PAID 30k (like Kate) to rip up some jeans and wear a bunch of scarves and walk around for the week..so the joke is definitely on ME


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for the pic. We can only hope that he go next week. But I'm interested to know if he's going to WOW in Gothenburg   and it has nothing at all to do that I am going to be in the same city at same time.


----------



## Santress

Looks like he attended the Coachella *ALEXANDERWANGxHM* party (April 12/13, 2014):





"True Blood star Alexander Skarsgard at our ALEXANDERWANGxHM party."

-*HM* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

OMG.. .he is wearing a t-shirt with a print.. well it's an old t-shirt, but still.. !   (and by old I mean we have seen it before.)

Thank you *Santress*!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Looks like he attended the Coachella *ALEXANDERWANGxHM* party (April 12/13, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "True Blood star Alexander Skarsgard at our ALEXANDERWANGxHM party."
> 
> -*HM* @ instagr.am



Great photo. Thanks Santress. Definitely bulking up but looking good.


----------



## Idun

Quite funny with H&M posting first a photo of Kate and then one of him. I wonder if they hung out


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Santress said:


> Looks like he attended the Coachella *ALEXANDERWANGxHM* party (April 12/13, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "True Blood star Alexander Skarsgard at our ALEXANDERWANGxHM party."
> 
> -*HM* @ instagr.am



This party stated at midnight to 4 am.
I don't know where he gets the energy to do night shoots then heads off to party till dawn. its 9.30 here and I'm about to fall asleep. 

Hopefully we will get more pictures soon


----------



## jooa

^^ He was shooting TB at night of Friday to Saturday and this party was at night of Saturday to Sunday, so I guess that he was able to rest  ... and he looks really great


----------



## gloomyharlow

It's the life of a Hollywood actor I guess. have to be here and there to all these places. He looks gorgeous as he always does. Thanks Santress for the photo


----------



## Santress

More from last night (April 12, 2014):

Alex with Alexander Wang at the *Alexander Wang X H&M Coachella Party*:









"H&M, it appears, has the cool kids on lock down. Following a very successful collaboration with Isabel Marant, the retailer announced at Coachella last nightat a dance party, of coursethat Alexander Wang is the latest designer to team up with the brand. Katy Perry, Robert Pattinson, Kate Bosworth, Alexander Skarsgard, Lorde, Fergie and more and were at the fete to hear the big newsas well as listen to Major Lazer, Jesse Marco, Just Blaze and Iggy Azalea."

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/fashion-designers/alexander-wang-h-and-m

(Source:  *H&M Facebook*, *HarpersBazaar.com* &* BFAnyc*)


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged:








(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the photos, Santress. 

From HM and a link to a video from the event, if anyone is interested. 
(Sorry, no Alex in the video but Kate B and Alex Wang and more):




> LATE NIGHT DANCE PARTY FEATURING HEADLINER MAJOR LAZER AND PERFORMANCES BY JESSE MARCO, JUST BLAZE, AND IGGY AZALEA
> 
> H&M, one of the worlds largest fashion retailers, teamed up with Alexander Wang, to host an epic late night dance party last night in celebration of the Coachella Valley Music & Arts Festival. The exclusive event served as the grounds for H&Ms surprise announcement of its next designer collaboration with Alexander Wang. Following the announcement, VIPs such as Katy Perry, Robert Pattinson, Kate Bosworth, Alexander Skarsgard and over seven hundred guests enjoyed performances by headliner Major Lazer, as well as Jesse Marco, Just Blaze, and Iggy Azalea.
> 
> Lorde, Florence Welch, Chanel Iman, Fergie, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Jourdan Dunn, Kasia Struss, and Zoe Kravitz all came out to dance at what they thought was an H&M after party or an Alexander Wang Coachella party. As guests arrived at the location, LED lights and lasers projecting the Alexander Wang x H&M collaboration logo revealed the full scope ofhe event, and served as the informal announcement of H&Ms annual designer collaboration. Earlier in the night, news spread through the brands Social Media channels. Supporters of the collaboration Major Lazer, Jesse Marco, Just Blaze, and Iggy Azalea added to the excitement.
> 
> I think its awesome that Alexander Wang is doing a collection with H&M and making it more accessible to everybody because I dont know one person that is not a fan of his designs. I love it  I really love it! says Iggy Azalea.
> 
> H&M has led the fashion industry as the pioneer of designer collaborations since its initial collection with Karl Lagerfeld in 2004. The brands twelfth design collaboration will mark the very first time an American designer will work with the Swedish brand. The Alexander Wang x H&M collection will hit select stores and be available online beginning November 6, 2014 and features clothing and accessories for both men and women. In addition to clothing, the collection also proposes a new take on lifestyle product offerings that goes beyond just fashion.
> 
> I am honored to be a part of H&Ms designer collaborations. The work with the team is an exciting, fun process. They are very open to pushing boundaries and to setting a platform for creativity. This will be a great way for a wider audience to experience elements of the Alexander Wang brand and lifestyle, says Alexander Wang.
> 
> H&M is such an accessible label and theres something so inspirational about Alex. Im really excited to see what he brings to the brand and Im sure everyone will want everything, says Kate Bosworth.



http://www.epklink.com/HMLovesMusic


----------



## AB Negative

I really like her outfit...is it AW?


I love the beefed up Alex.  I wonder if he and Beige ran into each other and if so, if they talk or even say hi.  And where is the Hobbit?


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for the pics and info, Santress and Red.



AB Negative said:


> I really like her outfit...is it AW?
> 
> 
> I love the beefed up Alex.  I wonder if he and Beige ran into each other and if so, if they talk or even say hi.  *And where is the Hobbit*?



He was there. JJ has pictures of the two of them at the AW party.


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe that's why he looked a bit off. Then again thats just my presumption.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So he goes to Coachella solely for the  H&M party? He wears a t-shirt that he wore twice, in summer 2011, and never seen again until now. Still unpacking? Gives me hope that there's a shark sweatshirt in a box somewhere 

And the ex, yikes. She did find someone very compatible, but her outfit earlier in the the day... SMH. And she looks so very frail, she really does. I still snark on her, but honestly, she doesn't look healthy.

ETA: This is from August 2011. He looks really good here, really fit. And then comparing from the newest pic, you realize how much muscle he's gained for the Tarzan role.
















_All via Santress_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

This August, #*AlexSkarsgard* is Jonas' father, he will be obeyed. #*TheGiver* pic.twitter.com/Mk3xAQe6UX


https://twitter.com/thegivermovie/status/455418500291387392/photo/1


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Some fan pics from today at Coachella (April 13, 2014):








(Source:* jodi.baumann.3* Facebook via* jodib13* twitter)





 (Source:  *leocp78* @ instagr.am)





"Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood. I can die now."

*-natckerr *@ instagr.am


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Definitely growing his hair for the movie. Thanks Santress, great pics. Need I mention the ubiquitous Hammarby t-shirt?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

When was the last time we saw this shirt? 2011?
I like the way his hair is curling at his neck. Imagine how long it would be if he had not had to cut it so short for The Giver.


----------



## Santress

More from tonight (April 13, 2014):





"And then my life was complete."

-*j_blam* @ instagr.am





"#coachella vip #alexander skarsgard."

*-lynnyboo* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

Coachella Day 3, Weekend 1 (April 13, 2014):





"Alexander Skarsgård... Eric from #true blood #indio #coachella #coachella vip."

-*theycallmelittlez* @ instagr.am


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks for all the pics and info ladies.....I cannot wait for Tarzan to start filming, he will be in my town for some time!.....I will grab some wine and go on a Moohunt....and then tell you exactly how firm he is and how good he smells


----------



## a_sussan

Yes thanks ladies for all pics and info. 

Moo, knew that I could count on you. I might "pop" over to London and join you on the hunt


----------



## Idun

I really, really like that while others show up wearing looks straight of the runway *cough* he's wearing old t-shirts or Bajen gear. *fangirl sigh*


----------



## jooa

Thanks for all pics, Alex looks great  ... and some tweets suggested that he was at Coachella with Bill, but sadly no pics, for now, maybe later


----------



## Opheliaballs

I love the way he dresses down when everyone else dresses up


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged of Alex, Bill, Keith and Ulrich at *Coachella* (April 13, 2014):


























(Source/Thanks:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(Source/Thanks:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(Source/Thanks:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress 

Finally some pics of a relaxed and happy Skarsus. Oh boy oh boy..    and nice to see him hang out with Bill too.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Oh my goodness doesn't he look good on those pictures i am so loving the muscles and longer hair. I cant wait for him to be in the UK!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> imageshack.com/i/n68jn8j]



Thank you for all the great photos 




a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress :yw
> 
> Finally some pics of a relaxed and happy Skarsus. Oh boy oh boy.. :sweatdrop'yahoo:  and nice to see him hang out with Bill too.



Alex does look amazing  and happy  Jeez, that man is just porn  




Opheliaballs said:


> Oh my goodness doesn't he look good on those pictures i am so loving the muscles and longer hair. I cant wait for him to be in the UK!



Oh yes, Alex looks sooo good  Wish you luck when Alex hits the UK, although if Moo and Sussan have tracked him down you may have to mount a rescue mission  And Moo, he will want to be rescued


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Thanks for the pics Santress 

Fresh of Instagram from day 2 
(Hope it works, using my mobile)


----------



## mik1986

YEEEEE-HAWWW!!! Thanks for all of the pics of Askars at Coachella!!!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Well, thank goodness - proper CoachellaSkars photos - Bill, Keith and Swedish posse members.  All is right with the world!  Thanks for the pics Santress -


----------



## Santress

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress
> 
> Fresh of Instagram from day 2
> (Hope it works, using my mobile)
> 
> View attachment 2579230


Thanks,Syd! That was not tagged.  Good pickup!:worthy:

Alex & Bill with Thomas Gunter at Coachella 2014 (April 13, 2014).
Swedish Surfer Dude has competition.








(Source:  *missberlish* @ instagr.am & *CrookedKitty* twitter)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos. Thanks ladies. The posse, arm porn, longer hair and an SSD replacement? Ticking all the boxes


----------



## RedTopsy

Great pics of Alex.   

Such a good way to start the evening.  
and nice to see him hanging with Bill.

The Skarsgardbrothers and Coachella.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Santress said:


> Thanks,Syd! That was not tagged.  Good pickup!:worthy:
> 
> Alex & Bill with Thomas Gunter at Coachella 2014 (April 13, 2014).
> Swedish Surfer Dude has competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *missberlish* @ instagr.am & *CrookedKitty* twitter)




No worries  . I follow DB on Instagram otherwise I don't think I would of found it.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ/Untagged:








(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

oh man, he sure look quite a bit "worn" at the pics where he's out walking. Hehehe.. .


----------



## gloomyharlow

Thanks for all the awesome pictures from the H&M thing and Coachella. 

For the H&M thing, of course he looks tense. His ex girlfriend of 2 and a half years was there with her husband. Where some relationships with ex's is cordial, some not so. It's obvious the one with Kate and Alex isn't friendly seeing he dumped her and she being quite spitful about it.

Some tea I read this morning....

I know a few people who were at the H&M VIP event thing that Alex was. They worked at that event. The only reason I even know them is because I met them on a facebook community about animal rescues and such. So, I don't have any special connection to famous people and I never even met a famous person in my life, so I want to put that out there first. lol 

Anyway, on their facebooks (I added them to friends a while ago since we have in common animal love and rescues) they talked about the event and such and I asked them about Alex and what was he like etc. They had no idea I was a fan of his and they aren't True Blood fans, or Alex fans, but they know of him. So, they said he was very kind and lovely to all the staff and people who came up to them. The usual nice stuff about him. They said he wasn't a diva or acted out like most celebs and even helped a staff person by watching their daughter for a few minutes. He walked around holding the little girl's hand. Anyway, later on in the night, they notice a very thin blonde lady kept staring at him. Everywhere Alex walked or chatted around, this skinny blonde lady and a man who was with her would kind of follow around in his direction too. And she would be the one starring at Alex. Alex was busy talking to people but I'm sure he saw her too. 

When these staff people got closer to where they were (Alex, Polish, Kate)  they notice it was Kate Bosworth and Michael Polish and that Kate was the girl starring. So if you wonder why things were a little awkard and Alex looks tense in the pics from the H&M event, there you go. In the end, Alex kinda dissapeared with friends and Kate and Polish lingered on longer at that H&M thing. 

Anyway, that's the tea I read this morning on facebook. They didn't have anything bad to say about Kate either. They said she was very nice and lovely as well as the man who was with her (Polish). When I told them she was Alex's ex, they were like "no wonder she kept starring".


----------



## VampFan

Santress and Syd thanks for the pictures. I was really beginning to think he was going totally ninja on us at Coachella. He appears to have enjoyed himself as the evening progressed. 

I hate how they are still tied together because of all the previous years' Coachella behavior. From Lainey:

*Coachella exes*

Alexander Skarsgard was at Coachella. He&#8217;s a regular. Kate Bosworth was at Coachella. She&#8217;s a regular. And they used to regular at Coachella together. Until he got tired of that game. And she found a partner who wanted to play it with her for life. In theory.

How does that work?

It&#8217;s a big place, no doubt. They can probably avoid each other quite easily. And they can run into each other quite easily, considering how many VIP sponsor tents there are and how much they like being in those VIP sponsor tents for free sh-t. Jonathan emailed me the other day asking where the famous people pee at Coachella. Luxury mobile toilets. Luxury is a fluid definition but it&#8217;s probably a lot cleaner than where everyone else is eliminating their beer sh-ts. This is why I avoid music festivals: beer sh-ts. People drink beer. Then people sh-t. I don&#8217;t know how we got from Alexander Skarsgard and Kate Bosworth to beer sh-ts.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-and-Kate-Bosworth-with-husband-at-Coachella/29961


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


 
Love the t-shirt he is wearing in all those. What does it say though? Is it in Swedish? The only word I can make out is "support" . He looks great and it's nice to see Bill there 



VampFan said:


> Santress and Syd thanks for the pictures. I was really beginning to think he was going totally ninja on us at Coachella. He appears to have enjoyed himself as the evening progressed.
> 
> I hate how they are still tied together because of all the previous year's Coachella behavior. From Lainey:
> 
> *Coachella exes*
> 
> They can probably avoid each other quite easily. And they can run into each other quite easily, considering how many VIP sponsor tents there are and how much they like being in those VIP sponsor tents
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-and-Kate-Bosworth-with-husband-at-Coachella/29961


 

Or Alex can do what he did. Try to avoid her and walk on but what can he do if the ex is following him around with her husband and she can't stop starring? I wonder if she realize people would see her doing that. And the husband, Michael Polish. Where's his backbone and balls in all this? 

Anyway....


----------



## a_sussan

gloomy, it's a Hammarby supporter t-shirt. Looks new or should I say, I have seen it before. It says something like "40 years of living fan  culture"


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> gloomy, it's a Hammarby supporter t-shirt. Looks new or should I say, I have seen it before.


 

Of course it would be, how didn't I know? He loves his team so much lol 
Thanks Susan 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> And the ex, yikes. She did find someone very compatible, but her outfit earlier in the the day... SMH. And she looks so very frail, she really does. I still snark on her, but honestly, she doesn't look healthy.


 
Kate's always looked frail. I don't know how some men like women who look like that. In my culture, the more meat and curves, the better. That's not meaning, being obese and unhealthy. I saw what Kate wore for the HM thing and it's hideous. The floral dress she wore to the festival itself was pretty. It goes well with her tiny body. Her being there meant she got paid her $30,000. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Coachella-partying-night-away-boho-frock.html 

Notice there's not KB thread on this site so just posted the link there ^


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Thanks for all the awesome pictures from the H&M thing and Coachella.
> 
> For the H&M thing, of course he looks tense. *His ex girlfriend of 2 and a half years* was there with her husband. Where some relationships with ex's is cordial, some not so. It's obvious the one with Kate and Alex isn't friendly seeing he dumped her and she being quite spitful about it.
> 
> Some tea I read this morning....
> 
> I know a few people who were at the H&M VIP event thing that Alex was. They worked at that event. The only reason I even know them is because I met them on a facebook community about animal rescues and such. So, I don't have any special connection to famous people and I never even met a famous person in my life, so I want to put that out there first. lol
> 
> Anyway, on their facebooks (I added them to friends a while ago since we have in common animal love and rescues) they talked about the event and such and I asked them about Alex and what was he like etc. They had no idea I was a fan of his and they aren't True Blood fans, or Alex fans, but they know of him. *So, they said he was very kind and lovely to all the staff and people who came up to them. The usual nice stuff about him. They said he wasn't a diva or acted out like most celebs and even helped a staff person by watching their daughter for a few minutes. He walked around holding the little girl's hand. Anyway, later on in the night, they notice a very thin blonde lady kept staring at him. Everywhere Alex walked or chatted around, this skinny blonde lady and a man who was with her would kind of follow around in his direction too. *And she would be the one starring at Alex. Alex was busy talking to people but I'm sure he saw her too.
> 
> When these staff people got closer to where they were (Alex, Polish, Kate)  they notice it was Kate Bosworth and Michael Polish and that Kate was the girl starring. So if you wonder why things were a little awkard and Alex looks tense in the pics from the H&M event, there you go. In the end, Alex kinda dissapeared with friends and Kate and Polish lingered on longer at that H&M thing.
> 
> Anyway, that's the tea I read this morning on facebook. They didn't have anything bad to say about Kate either. *They said she was very nice and lovely as well as the man who was with her (Polish). *When I told them she was Alex's ex, they were like "no wonder she kept starring".



They were probably gf/bf for only about 18 months, if even that. And it ended three years ago. And yet, it's still this thing in his life.

I want pics of Alex babysitting! 
The stories about him being nice to everyone aren't surprising. The stories about her being nice to staff are, she's had a reputation in that area.
She AND Polish kept staring at him and following him?! How very creepy!

ETA: She's not always looked frail, though. Before the weight loss in 2006 she looked slender but healthy. And because she showed up in a freebie outfit doesn't mean she got the 30,000 she was supposedly asking for. 



a_sussan said:


> gloomy, it's a Hammarby supporter t-shirt. Looks new or should I say, I have seen it before. It says something like "40 years of living fan  culture"



The last time I remember him wearing this t-shirt, or one just like it, was right before Coachella 2011. I'd have to do more 'research' to make sure of my timeline! 

ETA: from April 15 2011:






via Santress

Nice jeans and shoes! /snark


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They were probably gf/bf for only about 18 months, if even that. And it ended three years ago. And yet, it's still this thing in his life.
> 
> I want pics of Alex babysitting!
> The stories about him being nice to everyone aren't surprising. The stories about her being nice to staff are, she's had a reputation in that area.
> She AND Polish kept staring at him and following him?! How very creepy!
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I remember him wearing this t-shirt, or one just like it, was right before Coachella 2011. I'd have to do more 'research' to make sure of my timeline!


 
From what they said, Polish spoke to people that night when he wasn't mingling with Kate, but for the most part, he was with Kate. And whenever she walked and moved, he was there with her. Not sure if Polish was eye oggling Alex, but Kate _defintely was_. She starred and some people noticed. She _must_  have known someone would see something. Even people who's not even aware of her celebrity or even Alex's (like the friends from facebook who were staff) noticed it. Kate is an attention whore so maybe she did it on purpose to be noticed. 

Feel sorry for Polish. Poor guy has no competition for what is the beauty of Alexander Skarsgard. 

Kate must be kicking herself for cheating on Alex. 

And I would love to see pics of Alex with the little girl. He always looks darling around kids. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> The last time I remember him wearing this t-shirt, or one just like it, was right before Coachella 2011. I'd have to do more 'research' to make sure of my timeline!


 
I'm so bad when it comes to clothes and timeline.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> More/HQ/Untagged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/2haidzj
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


 
Who's this lovely lady with Alex?


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They were probably gf/bf for only about 18 months, if even that. And it ended three years ago. And yet, it's still this thing in his life.
> 
> I want pics of Alex babysitting!
> The stories about him being nice to everyone aren't surprising. The stories about her being nice to staff are, she's had a reputation in that area.
> She AND Polish kept staring at him and following him?! How very creepy!
> 
> ETA: She's not always looked frail, though. Before the weight loss in 2006 she looked slender but healthy. And because she showed up in a freebie outfit doesn't mean she got the 30,000 she was supposedly asking for.



In the pics I've seen of her from Coachella she has looked distinctly uncomfortable. Sweaty, strange body language, clinging to her husband - I won't say high but yeah.. I feel like the breakup can't sit well with her and this story confirms that. What I don't get is why Polish doesn't put his foot down. What's in it for him, having his wife mope around her ex-boyfriend? IIRC they were even supposedly looking for a house in the same area Alex lives in? Again - very strange :wondering

It's always nice to hear stories about Alex from non-fans (or what to call them). He really is just a nice guy  Good to see him hang out with friends and Bill too


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> In the pics I've seen of her from Coachella she has looked distinctly uncomfortable. Sweaty, strange body language, clinging to her husband - I won't say high but yeah.. I feel like the breakup can't sit well with her and this story confirms that. What I don't get is why Polish doesn't put his foot down. What's in it for him, having his wife mope around her ex-boyfriend? IIRC they were even supposedly looking for a house in the same area Alex lives in? Again - very strange :wondering
> 
> It's always nice to hear stories about Alex from non-fans (or what to call them). He really is just a nice guy  Good to see him hang out with friends and Bill too


 
I really don't know what else to say about Kate, other then her behavior is off. Polish is either blind, didn't notice, or he likes some publicity surrounding Kate which can explain him going along with that. I just don't know. I wonder how Kate will react when Alex has a new girlfriend? Get's married? Will she ever be able to get over it even though she's married? 

I remember reading in some gossip site that she and Polish were interested in buying a place in Alex's neighborhood. Hopefully, once Alex is done with True Blood, he can go back to living in Sweden. Get away from Hollywood and such unless he needs to work there.

Yes, always nice to hear cool things aboput Alex from regular folks.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> I really don't know what else to say about Kate, other then her behavior is off. Polish is either blind, didn't notice, or he likes some publicity surrounding Kate which can explain him going along with that. I just don't know. I remember reading in some gossip site that she and Polish were interested in buying a place in Alex's neighborhood. Hopefully, once Alex is done with True Blood, he can go back to living in Sweden. Get away from Hollywood and such unless he needs to work there.



I've got to agree with all that :salute: Or do like Joel and look for a place in NY


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> I've got to agree with all that :salute: Or do like Joel and look for a place in NY


 
If Alex moves to NY I would be one happy gal. I can at least see him in K-Mart once in my lifetime  lol


----------



## jooa

gloomyharlow said:


> Who's this lovely lady with Alex?



It's his and most of the Swedish Mafia very old friend Daga Lamy.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> If Alex moves to NY I would be one happy gal. I can at least see him in K-Mart once in my lifetime  lol



If he's not filming continually in LA, NY is a lot smarter than LA. At least that's what Joel says. I hope you get to see him sometime


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> It's his and most of the Swedish Mafia very old friend Daga Lamy.


 
Thanks, she's looks very lovely. 



Idun said:


> If he's not filming continually in LA, NY is a lot smarter than LA. At least that's what Joel says. I hope you get to see him sometime


 
Me too. 

Nice talking to all of you. Gotta go get my leg in ice again. Talk to you guys later again


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, she seems to be fine. It's just my guess but I think that they all know each other from school, because they are all in the same or simillar age.

ETA. ... and Hammarby won today match 5:0.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gloomy, Vamp, Buckeye, Jooa &  A_Sussan!

More from Sunday (April 13, 2014):

ASkars & bobby_pap_la:  Coachella pals since 2013 

2014:





"Bumped in to my Swedish homeboy for the 2nd year in a row at #coachella!" 

2013:





"My new found Swedish homie Alexander Skarsgard!!" 

(Source:  *bobby_pap_la* @ instagr.am)

Stealth shot:





"Waiting in line for a burger behind Alex Skarsgard was my fav celebrity interaction this year.

#coachella #celebrity sightings #no i dont ask for pictures #sneaky #true blood #man #meat #burger."

-*livyteee* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> From what they said, Polish spoke to people that night when he wasn't mingling with Kate, but for the most part, he was with Kate. And whenever she walked and moved, he was there with her. Not sure if Polish was eye oggling Alex, but Kate _defintely was_. She starred and some people noticed. She _must_  have known someone would see something. Even people who's not even aware of her celebrity or even Alex's (like the friends from facebook who were staff) noticed it. Kate is an attention whore so maybe she did it on purpose to be noticed.
> 
> Feel sorry for Polish. Poor guy has no competition for what is the beauty of Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> Kate must be kicking herself for cheating on Alex.
> 
> And I would love to see pics of Alex with the little girl. He always looks darling around kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm so bad when it comes to clothes and timeline.*





gloomyharlow said:


> *If Alex moves to NY I would be one happy gal. I can at least see him in K-Mart once in my lifetime * lol



It's harder now, since he seems to have casual wardrobe of about 4 pairs of jeans and about 10 t shirts, all in various shades of black, grey, white and blue.

And hopefully, even if he doesn't move to NYC, you'll get to see him, since he goes there quite a bit. You'll have a much better chance than I will, here in the middle of nowhere!




jooa said:


> ^^ Yes, she seems to be fine. It's just my guess but I think that they all know each other from school, because they are all in the same or simillar age.
> 
> ETA. ... and *Hammarby won today match 5:0*.



Hammarby won?! Somewhere in California, there are very happy fanboy Skarsgards.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Ok can we stop talking about bosworth. they have been over for ages. 

i love that fan pic. I wonder who was doing the finger pointing.


----------



## Santress

...and even more from Sunday (April 13, 2014, Coachella):





"Tarzan meets Jane."

-*rachel_sklar *@ instagr.am





"Creepin' on the Skarsgards at #Coachella2014."





"Why don't I ever look this cool while waiting in line? #BillSkarsgard #Coachella2014."





"Mmmmm....food. #AlexanderSkarsgard #Coachella2014."





"Even celebs have to wait in line #AlexanderSkarsgard #Coachella2014."

-*wanderingstar78* twitter


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> Of course it would be, how didn't I know? He loves his team so much lol
> Thanks Susan
> 
> Kate's always looked frail. I don't know how some men like women who look like that. In my culture, the more meat and curves, the better. That's not meaning, being obese and unhealthy. I saw what Kate wore for the HM thing and it's hideous. The floral dress she wore to the festival itself was pretty. It goes well with her tiny body. Her being there meant she got paid her $30,000. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Coachella-partying-night-away-boho-frock.html
> 
> *Notice there's not KB thread on this site so just posted the link there ^:winkiss*:




@Gloomy there is a Kate Bosworth thread in the Celebrity Style section here. I think your posts on her would be welcome there.


----------



## Madleiine

Love these coachella skars pictures!


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Gloomy there is a Kate Bosworth thread in the Celebrity Style section here. I think your posts on her would be welcome there.


 
Oh so there is a thread. I'll add the Coachella pics there, thanks



Santress said:


> ...and even more from Sunday (April 13, 2014, Coachella):
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/2hvimxj
> 
> "Tarzan meets Jane."
> 
> -*rachel_sklar *@ instagr.am
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/jmwlwxj
> 
> "Creepin' on the Skarsgards at #Coachella2014."
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/j72s38j
> 
> "Why don't I ever look this cool while waiting in line? #BillSkarsgard #Coachella2014."
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/j7meqrj
> 
> "Mmmmm....food. #AlexanderSkarsgard #Coachella2014."
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n1hbosj
> 
> "Even celebs have to wait in line #AlexanderSkarsgard #Coachella2014."
> 
> -*wanderingstar78* twitter


 
Even more great pics, thanks!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Another 









> Oh ladies did I forget to mention I got a happy snap with this god. #trueblood



*Source*: Stacey Kash ie aceeeeeeee@ Instagram


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free!

Welcome, Madleiine!

Another from Day 3, Weekend 1 of Coachella (April 13, 2014):





"He's cool..."

-*irawquel *@ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> ...and even more from Sunday (April 13, 2014, Coachella):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tarzan meets Jane."
> 
> -*rachel_sklar *@ instagr.am


Another from this same lady (April 13, 2014, Coachella):






"It's my Life #thankful  #alexanderskarsgard."

-*Rachel_Sklar* @ instagr.am & twitter


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Another from this same lady (April 13, 2014, Coachella):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's my Life #thankful  #alexanderskarsgard."
> 
> -*Rachel_Sklar* @ instagr.am & twitter


 
Not to take the attention away from Alex but....Look at that girl's waistline. She must be a model or something because she's tall too. Gorgeous gal 

Back to Alex...

He looks amazing. Thanks Free Spirit and Santress


----------



## OHVamp

That is an awful lot of pressure to put on one itty bitty button if you ask me. 

Of course, I'd kill for a waist like that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Not to take the attention away from Alex but....Look at that girl's waistline. She must be a model or something because she's tall too. *Gorgeous gal
> *
> Back to Alex...
> 
> He looks amazing. Thanks Free Spirit and Santress


Cute, but looking at her Coachella outfits, she's about as try-hard as the rest of the celebrity poseurs at Coachella.

Hopefully Alex has caught up on his sleep and will be back on the TB set.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Today is a good day the sun is out and there's New pictures of Alex


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Cute, but looking at her Coachella outfits, she's about as try-hard as the rest of the celebrity poseurs at Coachella.
> 
> Hopefully Alex has caught up on his sleep and will be back on the TB set.


 

Not to get off topic but do you have the link to her page? I'm curious now 



OHVamp said:


> That is an awful lot of pressure to put on one itty bitty button if you ask me.
> 
> Of course, I'd kill for a waist like that.


 

Me too


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks Santress! 

gloomyharlow: Do you mean her Instagram? Here it is -  Instagram http://instagram.com/rachel_sklar


----------



## gloomyharlow

Madleiine said:


> Thanks Santress!
> 
> gloomyharlow: Do you mean her Instagram? Here it is -  Instagram http://instagram.com/rachel_sklar


 

Thank you!


----------



## Santress

More from Sunday.
Alex and George Baramily of Big Brother 2012 at Coachella (April 13, 2014).





"Another Legend."

-*georgebaramily* @ instagr.am





"That's Alex Skarsgard" #trueblood #coachella #ohyeah."

-*angelique_p* @ instagr.am


----------



## Opheliaballs

Santress said:


> More from Sunday.
> Alex and George Baramily of Big Brother 2012 at Coachella (April 13, 2014).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Another Legend."
> 
> -*georgebaramily* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That's Alex Skarsgard" #trueblood #coachella #ohyeah."
> 
> -*angelique_p* @ instagr.am


Pmsl it looks like she's got an Alex finger puppet


----------



## Santress

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This August, #*AlexSkarsgard* is Jonas' father, he will be obeyed. #*TheGiver* pic.twitter.com/Mk3xAQe6UX
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/thegivermovie/status/455418500291387392/photo/1










(Sources:  *thegiverquartet* instagr.am & *thegivermovie* twitter)


----------



## Santress

Yeti ASkars from *The East*:





"Bajen Skägg."

Translates to:

Hammarby Beard

-*pasi31* @ instagr.am


----------



## Idun

As far as I can tell it might be a new photo actually  From Bajenland on facebook:



> När Alexander Skarsgård såg filmen om bajenskägg ville han också vara med i gemenskapen. Han stegade in i produktionens make up trailer och krävde att få ett Bajenskägg så han kunde ta en exklusiv bild för att skicka till Bajenland.



~ _When Alexander Skarsgård saw the movie about bajen beard he also wanted to be part of the community. He strode into the productions make-up trailer and demanded a Bajen beard so he could take an exclusive picture to send to Bajenland._

I don't know if it's a new photo or if he send them a fitting image from when he filmed The East but there you go


----------



## Zola24

Madleiine said:


> Love these coachella skars pictures! smile1:



Madleiine :welcome2:




Santress said:


> Yeti ASkars from The East



Thank you for all the great photos and info 




Idun said:


> As far as I can tell it might be a new photo actually smile1: From Bajenland on facebook:
> 
> ~ _When Alexander Skarsgård saw the movie about bajen beard he also wanted to be part of the community. He strode into the productions make-up trailer and demanded a Bajen beard so he could take an exclusive picture to send to Bajenland._
> 
> I don't know if it's a new photo or if he send them a fitting image from when he filmed The East but there you go smile1:



Idun thank you very much for the Bajenland info  I don't think I've seen that particular photo before either 










> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Our friends at Walking With the Wounded asked us to share some exciting news&#8230;Some of them will be on hand in New York to tell their adventures of the South Pole Allied Challenge 2013 and YOU can be there to witness it!
> US Team Noom Coach members Margaux Mange and Ivan Castro will be joined by Guy Disney from UK Team Glenfiddich alongside head guide Inge Solheim and Walking with the Wounded co-founder Edward Parker to tell the story of the Race to the South Pole in November and December 2013.
> Tuesday, May 13, 2014, at 5:30 p.m.
> Drinks reception afterwards
> Barclays Capital, 745 Seventh Avenue, New York, NY 10019
> Suggested donation: $30.00* (this will be handled through the Kane Foundation which is a 501c3 so will be tax efficient).
> The ballroom will have a capacity of 250 so make your reservations early to be sure you get a seat.
> RSVP to Guy Disney Guy@wwtw.org.uk
> Read more here. http://askarsgard.com/?p=44994




Eta: @*Mik1986*  I was so happy to see you again. Shud've guessed you'd approve of Coachella Skars' physique  jeez he looks so fit   It was also good to see Alex looking so happy and relaxed, it did my soul good  Mik, keep on waving


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Yeti ASkars from *The East*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bajen Skägg."
> 
> Translates to:
> 
> Hammarby Beard
> 
> -*pasi31* @ instagr.am





Idun said:


> As far as I can tell it might be a new photo actually  From Bajenland on facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ~ _When Alexander Skarsgård saw the movie about bajen beard he also wanted to be part of the community. He strode into the productions make-up trailer and demanded a Bajen beard so he could take an exclusive picture to send to Bajenland._
> 
> I don't know if it's a new photo or if he send them a fitting image from when he filmed The East but there you go



Thanks, Santress for the pic and Idun for the explanation. For me, that picture looks like Askars channeling Charles Manson. Kind of scary.



Zola24 said:


> Zola, thanks for the WWTW info. I'm bummed. I'll be in NY the weekend before but leaving on Sunday. It would have been great to be there and to hear about the SP trip.
> 
> ETA: True Blood is real:
> 
> The premise of the HBO show and book series True Blood revolves around a technological breakthrough: scientists figure out how to synthesize artificial human blood, which, as an ample new source of non-human food, allows vampires to "come out of the coffin" and announce their presence to the world.
> 
> Now, researchers have announced such a breakthrough. A team in Scotland made the first artificial blood that they say is suitable for transfusion into a human body. While the man-made blood likely won't be standing in as any vampires' beverage of choice (so far as we know...), it does have application in hospital settings, where it could eventually be used as a plentiful, affordable and disease-free supply for blood transfusions.
> 
> Here's Forbes with a description of how the team created the blood:
> 
> The artificial blood was derived from stem cells that have been made from an adult donor&#8217;s skin or blood. These donor cells are genetically rewound to become induced pluripotent stem (iPS) cells, which have the potential to develop into any of the body&#8217;s 200 tissues.
> 
> The iPS cells are cultured for a month in a chemical environment, similar to that found in bone marrow, that encourages them to mature into red blood cells. Up to half of them do so. Standard techniques, such as centrifuging, are then used to separate the artificial blood from other cells.
> 
> The blood can be manufactured to be exclusively type O negative&#8212;the "universal donor" type possessed by only seven percent of people, Forbes says. That way, doctors wouldn't have to deal with sorting out different types for different patients. And while donated blood has a hodge-podge of young and old cells, manufactured blood can contain only new cells.
> 
> Clinical trials are scheduled to begin in 2016 or early 2017, the researchers told the Telegraph. However, the team still needs to sort out challenges associated with scaling their method up to an industrial level before blood can be churned out in a large-scale True Blood-like fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...nsfusions-2016-180951139/#kgLR3Akv3Oxg3mu4.99
> Give the gift of Smithsonian magazine for only $12! http://******/1cGUiGv
> Follow us: @SmithsonianMag on Twitter


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Idun & Vamp.  I saw the pic on Facebook too but didn't catch their repost of the same photo where they actually explained where it was from. 

Thanks for bringing that over here!

Alex and Ulrich out in Los Feliz today (April 17, 2014):




















(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I have to say, since we are all Skars-clothes- watchers...everything is deliciously tight.  Which means somebody has been working out.  Yum.

ETA. Sweet lord, a new hat.  Even if it is the Clippers, hallelujah!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I have to say, since we are all Skars-clothes- watchers...everything is deliciously tight.  Which means somebody has been working out.  Yum.
> 
> ETA. Sweet lord, a new hat.  Even if it is the Clippers, hallelujah!



+ 1


----------



## Santress

I think this is from September 25, 2012.

A Throwback Thursday from instagram:





"#tbt we&#8217;re like midgets next to giant Alex (where&#8217;s Pablo hiding?!) #trueblood #ericnorthman #alexander skarsgård #no filter #milk studios #milk gallery #the ground collective."

-*nicholasong* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for new pics and Free those gifs are just hilarious 

And I agree about the clothes and I like it.. yum..


----------



## jooa

Thanks Santress for all great pictures. Alex looks really good ... almost too good for words


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yes, those clothes, especially the jeans, are extremely tight. He might have to break down and get some new ones, lest these split. 
And he's wearing a hat that's not black?!
Ulrich's facial expression in the first pics (and hair)


----------



## RedTopsy

Great pics! Alex is looking so hot.   
If he dosen´t get new clothes soon he will be bursting out of these.  

but I kind of miss the Bajen hat.  


Maybe some "Bajenbeards" can help. 
This is the video about them and how every man has a beard in Södermalm. 
(it´s in swedish)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Topsy for the video for Bajenskägg   it was quite funny.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red!

Fan pic from last night (April 17, 2014):





"No filter needed with such sensuality #true blood # #Alexander Skarsgård."

-*maylevm *@ instagr.am


----------



## purseprincess32

Alex looks good in these pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Loving the new pics of Alex. Who is Ulrich he has amazing hair


----------



## a_sussan

Opheliaballs, after a quick search on the Internet I got this info. He are a Swedish friend
Ulrich von der Esch, he is an actor.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks I've seen pictures of him but not clue who he was


----------



## a_sussan

Me neither until I googled him..lol.. I have never heard of him before, so I'm don't think that he's so famous even in Sweden.


----------



## Opheliaballs

He probably is now......


----------



## BagBerry13

RedTopsy said:


> Great pics! Alex is looking so hot.
> If he dosen´t get new clothes soon he will be bursting out of these.
> 
> but I kind of miss the Bajen hat.
> 
> 
> Maybe some "Bajenbeards" can help.
> This is the video about them and how every man has a beard in Södermalm.
> (it´s in swedish)




This is basically a hipster advert. Kind of. And so is Söder.


----------



## jooa

Ulric comes from a family who is good friends with the Swedish royal family. He was also invited to the wedding of Princess Madeleine, so he's not a regular guy


----------



## Madleiine

Zola24 Thank you! 

Thank you Santress for new picks. Alex looks verry verry good


----------



## Blue Irina

Great pics of Alex! Thanks.


----------



## gloomyharlow

:urock: *@ Santress*  for the new pics. 

And Alex jeans are mad tight. He could join an emo band now


----------



## Johanna81

I wonder if he'll have to go up a size or two in his suits or get his old ones altered to accomodate the new physique?


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

omg i spent all day shopping with the family. my dad is amazed i can actually spend all day shopping. 

Nice pics. Alex need new clothes. those seams are about to burst open. personally i wouldn't mind seeing that. but i guess once filming finishes he will drop the weight and return to his normal size. 

hope everyone is having a good weekend!!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex is the first post just now on the *Facebook-page of Weinstein Co.* Go there and like the post! 
Let them know we want to see him in "the Giver".  
(They are asking for likes)

*Link*: https://www.facebook.com/weinsteinco


*Also on tumblr*:  http://weinsteinco.tumblr.com/post/83116215493/alexander-skarsgard-plays-jonas-father-in-the








Alexander Skarsgård plays Jonas father in the upcoming The Giver movie.
 LIKE this post if you cant wait to see him in #TheGiver, in theaters 8/15/14!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So HBO apparently aired a TB promo this evening, but with no Eric or Pam. Because HBO is not that bright:

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/...-blood-s7-promo-that-aired-on-hbo-right#notes


----------



## Johanna81

I'm hoping that since Eric and Pam are in thier own arc in the beginning that they have a specific promo for them.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy Easter, for those who celebrate!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, Buckeye & Squirrel!

More from *Coachella* Sunday (April 13, 2014):





"This gal met Alexander Skarsgard tonight @Coachella! He was very pleasant and oh so HOT!!! #Hot Dayum

F**k yeah!!! He was totally awesome!!! #Coachella #Stoked."

-*LuvThyFangz* @ twitter 





"Hi Vampire Eric!"

-*Nicalvarez* @ instagr.am/NicoleFAlvarez twitter

*uploaded 04/14/14


----------



## a_sussan

Don't know if this is new but I found it on Twitter today . 

'Remember when I bumped into Alexander skarsgard bc I do&#128151;&#128525;'

(Source: rachellbello @ / and Askar Library)


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm sure it was from last summer.I don't think that shirt would fit him anymore


----------



## Opheliaballs

scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy Easter, for those who celebrate!


Happy Easter to you to!


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## a_sussan

Happy Easter!


----------



## RedTopsy

*Happy Easter! *


----------



## Zola24

*Happy Easter &#9829;xx*









> mametupa:
> 
> Eric Northman celebrating Easter as a true Swede, being full som ett ägg (- drunk as an egg).










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> My attempt at a Swedish Easter bouquet (Påskris). Maybe our transplanted Swede has something similar at his Los Feliz digs, as Im told by a friend that pretty much every Swedish home has one of these at Easter. Feathers are often tied to the ends of the branches and ornaments can also include roosters and hens. Maybe next year Ill get a little fancier and add some peeps in wee Hammarby jerseys.


----------



## OHVamp

Happy Easter everyone. Enjoy the day.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> I'm hoping that since Eric and Pam are in thier own arc in the beginning that they have a specific promo for them.



I'd love for that to happen, but I'm not sure HBO is that smart.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red, Buckeye & Squirrel!
> 
> More from *Coachella* Sunday (April 13, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> "This gal met Alexander Skarsgard tonight @Coachella! He was very pleasant and oh so HOT!!! #Hot Dayum
> 
> F**k yeah!!! He was totally awesome!!! #Coachella #Stoked."
> 
> -LuvThyFangz @ twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi Vampire Eric!"
> 
> *-Nicalvarez @ instagr.am/NicoleFAlvarez twitter*
> 
> *uploaded 04/14/14



I will be forever grateful to Ms. Alvarez, as she was the one who took the pool pic from last year's Coachella.

Here's from the comments on the photo:

saintkyle Just showed this picture to Alex. He said "oh yeah! I remember her glow sticks in her hair!"

nicalvarez @saintkyle I take a picture with him every year.  Coachella tradition .


Kyle is an assistant director on TB






a_sussan said:


> Don't know if this is new but I found it on Twitter today .
> 
> 'Remember when I bumped into Alexander skarsgard bc I do&#128151;&#128525;'
> 
> (Source: rachellbello @ / and Askar Library)



I think that's from last June's The East Promotion.

And Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates it (don't OD on Easter candy!)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Have a wonderful Easter everyone


----------



## a_sussan

A bit OT but I just bought tickets to see Al Pitcher next Saturday.  So looking forward to seeing him again.


----------



## Blue Irina

RedTopsy said:


> Alex is the first post just now on the *Facebook-page of Weinstein Co.* Go there and like the post!
> Let them know we want to see him in "the Giver".
> (They are asking for likes)
> 
> *Link*: https://www.facebook.com/weinsteinco
> 
> 
> *Also on tumblr*:  http://weinsteinco.tumblr.com/post/83116215493/alexander-skarsgard-plays-jonas-father-in-the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård plays Jonas father in the upcoming The Giver movie.
> LIKE this post if you cant wait to see him in #TheGiver, in theaters 8/15/14!



Done!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Can I just say that Skars gets bonus points for a) clean white shirt in the pics we've seen to date which is Teflon proof to him and b) no full on drunk pics which, as a squirrel who knows her beverages, is usually explainable but not handsome?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Can I just say that Skars gets bonus points for a) clean white shirt in the pics we've seen to date which is Teflon proof to him and b) *no full on drunk pics which, as a squirrel who knows her beverages, is usually explainable but not handsome?*


At Coachella? I'm impressed/surprised by that. I'm presuming he did drink some, but even in the fan photos I didn't see him holding a beer. In one fan photo he was actually holding a water bottle. And in the one set of pap photos, he wasn't holding anything.
Even from the photos at the end of Sunday night he looked more tired than drunk. Unlike in 2013, where he looked both very tired and very drunk.

In the fan photo from Thursday, at the bar, he was holding a beer, so he hasn't stopped drinking.

Cutting back on alcohol for Tarzan training?


----------



## Johanna81

I was thinking that too. Either he was cutting back on alcohol calories for his workout or he was the designated driver for the two days they were there. Who knows.


----------



## Madleiine

He used his ninja skills  and drank when no one was looking. Just kidding. I think he just cutting back because of tarzan and his workout.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Randomness: I was grocery shopping earlier today and noticed that the ice cream section now carries Ben & Jerry's That's My Jam flavor. Which makes me think of The East. My brain really has been SkarsWarped.

Here's an article from Rolling Stone about paps and does mention the sometimes symbiotic relationship some of them have with certain celebs:

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/attack-of-the-paparazzi-20140417?print=true


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Randomness: I was grocery shopping earlier today and noticed that the ice cream section now carries Ben & Jerry's That's My Jam flavor. Which makes me think of The East. My brain really has been SkarsWarped.
> 
> Here's an article from Rolling Stone about paps and does mention the sometimes symbiotic relationship some of them have with certain celebs:
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/attack-of-the-paparazzi-20140417?print=true



I've read a similar one recently on Rolling Stone (or maybe Indiewire, not sure) and I loved how they basically called out those C-list celebs/actors for calling the paps and then complaining about them. They explained the whole process as we already know it. They call them to stay relevant because they're not really working otherwise, that you can avoid them even in LA naming examples and that it is indeed a very symbiotic relationship but also a dangerous game that any upcoming celeb should think about getting involved with twice.


----------



## OHVamp

Good points. If anything, it might show that he was not the one calling the paps during the time he was dating KB. Not implying she did or it's a terrible thing if she did, but she might have felt the need to stay relevant. You can tell when celebs are likely doing this. They have nothing good work-wise in the pipeline. Maybe it works, but I sure wouldn't think it does for long.

It's beyond my scope of the world.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Randomness: I was grocery shopping earlier today and noticed that the ice cream section now carries Ben & Jerry's That's My Jam flavor. Which makes me think of The East. My brain really has been SkarsWarped.
> 
> Here's an article from Rolling Stone about paps and does mention the sometimes symbiotic relationship some of them have with certain celebs:
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/attack-of-the-paparazzi-20140417?print=true



Interesting to read, thanks for posting. 
Weird occupation to have, such a strange world.  :weird:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I've read a similar one recently on Rolling Stone (or maybe Indiewire, not sure) and I loved how they basically called out those C-list celebs/actors for calling the paps and then complaining about them. *They explained the whole process as we already know it. *They call them to stay relevant because they're not really working otherwise, that you can avoid them even in LA naming examples and that it is indeed a *very symbiotic relationship but also a dangerous game that any upcoming celeb should think about getting involved with twice.*




This is known, which is why it's sort of amusing that this article seems to be getting widespread attention and others mentioning basically the same thing have not.



OHVamp said:


> Good points. If anything, *it might show that he was not the one calling the paps during the time he was dating KB. *Not implying she did or it's a terrible thing if she did, but she might have felt the need to stay relevant. You can tell when celebs are likely doing this. They have nothing good work-wise in the pipeline. Maybe it works, but I sure wouldn't think it does for long.
> 
> It's beyond my scope of the world.



I'm pretty darn sure he didn't, and I while I suspect that she did call the paps on occasion during the relationship, there was also a market for the photos. They might not have been a  remotely A-list power couple, but there was still a market.
Also, perhaps due to naivete, stubbornness, trying to please Kate, whatever, he/they did go to places where the paps are known to hang out. 
I think he knows better now. As Bag wrote, it's a dangerous thing to do to get relevant, to stay relevant. And he's seen that now.
There may be other reasons, but when was the last time he was spotted at Joan's? We know he's going to the gym, but he's still rarely papped. I'm pretty sure he goes grocery shopping, but rarely papped doing that either.
We don't see him at the Thai place anymore. Now that could because he went through a Thai phase and is no longer interested in that. Or because he figured out since the pap was there waiting when he left that someone in the restaurant was probably calling the pap.

He still has to play the game, but I think he's really trying harder to play it on his own terms.



RedTopsy said:


> Interesting to read, thanks for posting.
> *Weird occupation to have, such a strange world*.  :weird:



It is weird. It's always been weird, And yet, we still look at them, so there's a market, and there probably always will be.


----------



## purseprincess32

I have friends who grew up in BeverlyHills/LA and live near several celebs. If you don't want to be papped there are ways celebs can get around this.. don't go to The Ivy or certain celeb places, Chateau Marmont at certain hours etc... I don't think Alex would actually call the paps he doesn't seem like that..

I agree if anything KB called them....


----------



## Ms Kiah

That article also mentions publicists tipping off the paps without their celebrity clients knowing or cooperating. I think that happens to Alex too. I think Warner Brothers is responsible for recent pics of him going to the gym because it mentions the Tarzan angle. There's definitely a give and take. The Beige one and their shared publicist tipped off the paps constantly. He clearly didn't seem to enjoy it. He continued dating her and employing that publicist so he really only had himself to blame after the first hundred times it happened.

I also don't think there's anything _wrong_ with a celebrity tipping off the paps or going to pap hangouts. Part of their job is to promote themselves and their products or movies. What I detest is those same celebrities who then complain and act like victims trying to keep their publicity hungry hands clean. That drives me insane.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> That article also mentions publicists tipping off the paps without their celebrity clients knowing or cooperating. I think that happens to Alex too. I think Warner Brothers is responsible for recent pics of him going to the gym because it mentions the Tarzan angle. There's definitely a give and take. *The Beige one and their shared publicist tipped off the paps constantly. He clearly didn't seem to enjoy it. He continued dating her and employing that publicist so he really only had himself to blame after the first hundred times it happened.*
> 
> I also don't think there's anything _wrong_ with a celebrity tipping off the paps or going to pap hangouts. Part of their job is to promote themselves and their products or movies. What I detest is those same celebrities who then complain and act like victims trying to keep their publicity hungry hands clean. That drives me insane.



Yep, he definitely has to take the blame at that period of his life. You must be really dumb and blind to not get it after the nth time it happened.
Right now, I would agree with you. I think it's Warner Brothers working their angle now. If you were cynical you could say someone else is using him now but here he might get at least a long-term career out of it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> *That article also mentions publicists tipping off the paps without their celebrity clients knowing or cooperating. I think that happens to Alex too. I think Warner Brothers is responsible for recent pics of him going to the gym because it mentions the Tarzan angle.* There's definitely a give and take. The Beige one and their shared publicist tipped off the paps constantly. He clearly didn't seem to enjoy it. He continued dating her and employing that publicist so he really only had himself to blame after the first hundred times it happened.
> 
> *I also don't think there's anything wrong with a celebrity tipping off the paps or going to pap hangouts. Part of their job is to promote themselves and their products or movies. *What I detest is those same celebrities who then complain and act like victims trying to keep their publicity hungry hands clean. That drives me insane.



I wouldn't be surprised if RB had called the paps during the KB period.

I suspect that once the KB relationship was over he had long talks with RB and his management on PR/paps and what he wanted and was willing to put up with. 

I'm not sure WB is responsible for the gym pics, they might have been responsible for the airport shots from nearly two months ago when he went to London for preproduction. He wasn't all grumpy face in those like he normally is. Though Tarzan wasn't really mentioned when those pics were published. 
And if WB is responsible for the gym pics they're doing a bad job, since we've only had two. And not one in three weeks! 
Tarzan is more likely to to get mentioned in his pap shots now because it's a project that is actually happening soon. Mentioning it doesn't necessarily mean cooperation in this case.

I understand the need to promote oneself, or whatever product/freebies you have. But some don't do it very well.
It's not all or nothing. Even though some celebs try to avoid the paps, sometimes they're going to get papped.
And even those who may call the paps or just happen to hang out at pap-friendly sites have times when they don't do that, go out looking like crap because they have to make an emergency run to the store because they forgot toilet paper. And then they get papped when they don't want to.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think we all know how the systems works. My problem with some of these peeps is when getting photographed by the paps is the ONLY way you make a living because you're wearing someone's clothes or are struggling to stay relevant.

^ I understand the motivation behind it, but I don't have to like it. 

When someone has a film to promote or a new venture, again I'm not completely at ease with it but it's the modern way of marketing and word of mouth. It hasn't changed that much since the days of the silent movies - only the technology and depth of PR has changed - not always for the better.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I thought Alex didn't even have a publicist. I remember reading that in an article. So if he does still have one, he still has the same one? I think after all the hell he went through with the pap's those years with KB, he would have been p*ssed and fired that publicist. And KB without a doubt has the pap's on speed dial. Even today. If you go to gossip sites, you see there are pap's pics of her almost _daily._ 

I don't think real actors should be followed or photographed like that on a daily basis. C-listers like reality stars or has been actors like KB is a different story. For legit actors, it takes away the magic of what they do for a living which is "acting". The more you know about them, the less believable they are on screen, as Daniel Day Lewis said in an interview during promoting "Lincoln". Leo DiCaprio said something similar as well and Alex has indicated the same thing. I think they are right. Hopefully Alex sticks to his guns this time and doesn't allow anyone trying to convince him it's ok for pap's to photograph him as viciously as they did from 2010-2011.  It also helps he doesn't date another desperate media whore.


----------



## RedTopsy

I guess they have to play the Hollywoodgame somehow or pack their bags and go home.
But I don´t think we have to worry about Alex becoming like the Kardashians.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we all know how the systems works. *My problem with some of these peeps is when getting photographed by the paps is the ONLY way you make a living because you're wearing someone's clothes or are struggling to stay relevant. *
> 
> ^ I understand the motivation behind it, but I don't have to like it.
> 
> When someone has a film to promote or a new venture, again I'm not completely at ease with it but it's the modern way of marketing and word of mouth. It hasn't changed that much since the days of the silent movies - only the technology and depth of PR has changed - not always for the better.



I so agree with you, because I think that in the end it will one way or another backfire on them who try to be famous that way.


----------



## a_sussan

RedTopsy said:


> I guess they have to play the Hollywoodgame somehow or pack their bags and go home.
> But I don´t think we have to worry about Alex becoming like the Kardashians.



We all know that he is pretty good at ninja mood when he wants too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we all know how the systems works. My problem with some of these *peeps is when getting photographed by the paps is the ONLY way you make a living because you're wearing someone's clothes or are struggling to stay relevant.*
> 
> ^ I understand the motivation behind it, but I don't have to like it.
> 
> When someone has a film to promote or a new venture, again I'm not completely at ease with it but it's the modern way of marketing and word of mouth. It hasn't changed that much since the days of the silent movies - only the technology and depth of PR has changed - not always for the better.



Which is why those who do it the most have a reputation, and it's not good one.



gloomyharlow said:


> *I thought Alex didn't even have a publicist. *I remember reading that in an article. So if he does still have one, he still has the same one? I think after all the hell he went through with the pap's those years with KB, he would have been p*ssed and *fired that publicist*. And KB without a doubt has the pap's on speed dial. Even today. If you go to gossip sites, you see there are pap's pics of her almost _daily._
> 
> I don't think real actors should be followed or photographed like that on a daily basis. C-listers like reality stars or has been actors like KB is a different story. For legit actors, it takes away the magic of what they do for a living which is "acting". The more you know about them, the less believable they are on screen, as Daniel Day Lewis said in an interview during promoting "Lincoln". Leo DiCaprio said something similar as well and Alex has indicated the same thing. I think they are right. Hopefully Alex sticks to his guns this time and doesn't allow anyone trying to convince him it's ok for pap's to photograph him as viciously as they did from 2010-2011.  It also helps he doesn't date another desperate media whore.



Got a new manager and RB as publicist about 4 years ago, if I remember correctly. There was a time I thought he'd have fired RB when the relationship with KB ended. But as I wrote above, I think they had some conversations about how he wanted PR to be handled from then on. Robin's a pretty powerful publicist, and not all her clients are like KB is now:

*Clients: *Johnny Depp, Ryan Gosling, Dakota Fanning,  Chris Hemsworth, Daniel Craig, Alexander Skarsgard, Kate Bosworth, Naomi  Watts, Orlando Bloom, Antonio Banderas, Melanie Griffith, Benicio Del  Toro, Jared Leto.
​ http://www.businessinsider.com/20-most-powerful-publicists-in-hollywood-2012-10?op=1


----------



## Santress

Another from the *True Blood Live from the Set* event (June 16, 2013):





"Photo Bomb."

-*KyleHollingsworth* Facebook

*uploaded June 17, 2013


----------



## a_sussan

Funny pic, and Stephen's duck face is quite funny too.. :giggles:


----------



## Madleiine

:giggles:


----------



## Santress

Instagram pic uploaded today:





"Driving across town to get a cake at Porto's during rush hour: 60 Minutes.

Setting up and gathering most of the crew in The Commissary for the event: 30 Minutes.

Getting an actor out of rehearsal and behind a kitchen to hand him the cake for the big-reveal: 15 Minutes.

Surprising The most awesome/fashionable Art Director in the business with a surprise going away party and a cake delivered by "The Love of Her Life" (Other than her husband, duh) Mr. Alexander Skarsgård "Eric" himself on her last day: PRICELESS!

Love you Cat Smith, True Blood won't ever be the same without you/your shoes.

#True Blood #True Blood Forever #Team Eric #Alexander Skarsgard #Sad Day #Wheres Jason? #Art Dept."

-*joseantrod* @ instagr.am

*Uploaded 04/22/14


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Funny pic, and Stephen's duck face is quite funny too.. :giggles:



Yes, that is a fun photo, and everyone seems to be enjoying themselves 




Santress said:


> Instagram pic uploaded today:



Another fun photo, tku  Alex really is a lovely man


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for pics Santress.  Funny.  

Very nice post about Alex from "Bajenland" on Facebook:  

https://www.facebook.com/Bajenland/...2841686397607/865297573485345/?type=1&theater

Translation: 



> One of Hammarby IF top ambassadors is, as everyone knows, our hero, who is also
> Sweden´s currently most successful actor , Alexander Skarsgård.
> Recently  Alex showed his support for Hammarby at the South Pole and now it is
> manifested at the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival.
> FORZA ALEX!


----------



## Zola24

^ Thank you Red, that really is a lovely message - the love affair continues 

And whilst 'lovely' seems to be my word of the day, a lovely photo of Alex 








> mycelebrityfantasy:
> 
> HEY HBO, CAN WE HAVE A TRUE BLOOD FINAL SEASON PHOTOSHOOT? PLEASE?



Eta: How hard can it be to arrange a photoshoot? Pretty please HBO  Alex always looks so good


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace






beaufortplace






trueblooddiaries






alexskarsgardnet






adrichi


NB: HBO tissue thin shirts are good too 





pbt1

'le sigh'


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola and Topsy* thank you for making my night at work go by faster and easier.


----------



## Santress

Another fresh off instagram.
I think this is from behind-the-scenes of the *M Magazine* shoot.





"One of the best parts of my line of work is getting to tell babes like Alexander Skarsgard what to do."

-*leilababoi* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another from the *True Blood Live from the Set* event (June 16, 2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Photo Bomb."*
> 
> -*KyleHollingsworth* Facebook
> 
> *uploaded June 17, 2013



Lucky man. Anna looks amused at Alex, Kyle and Stephen: Oh, boys!




Santress said:


> Instagram pic uploaded today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Driving across town to get a cake at Porto's during rush hour: 60 Minutes.
> 
> Setting up and gathering most of the crew in The Commissary for the event: 30 Minutes.
> 
> *Getting an actor out of rehearsal and behind a kitchen to hand him the cake for the big-reveal:* 15 Minutes.
> 
> Surprising The most awesome/fashionable Art Director in the business with a surprise going away party and a* cake delivered by "The Love of Her Life" (Other than her husband, duh) Mr. Alexander Skarsgård "Eric" *himself on her last day: PRICELESS!
> 
> Love you Cat Smith, True Blood won't ever be the same without you/your shoes.
> 
> #True Blood #True Blood Forever #Team Eric #Alexander Skarsgard #Sad Day #Wheres Jason? #Art Dept."
> 
> -*joseantrod* @ instagr.am
> 
> *Uploaded 04/22/14



That's sweet. And he's still filming! (there's a Tumblr out there still  convinced he's not really in S7, despite all evidence to the contrary).



Zola24 said:


> ^ Thank you Red, that really is a lovely message - the love affair continues
> 
> And whilst 'lovely' seems to be my word of the day, a lovely photo of Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: *How hard can it be to arrange a photoshoot? Pretty please HBO*  Alex always looks so good





We didn't get a photoshoot last year. Perhaps HBO will be nice and give us one this year. Being as it's their last season and all.

ETA:  "I think this is from behind-the-scenes of the *M Magazine* shoot."  I'm surprised we haven't seen outtakes from this shoot, it was a year ago.

We really need to have a new photoshoot/interview with him. And I wonder if we're going to get one this year. At least a decent one.

""One of the best parts of my line of work is getting to tell babes like Alexander Skarsgard what to do.""  Hah!


----------



## a_sussan

Santress said:


> Another fresh off instagram.
> I think this is from behind-the-scenes of the *M Magazine* shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One of the best parts of my line of work is getting to tell babes like Alexander Skarsgard what to do."
> 
> -*leilababoi* @ instagr.am



He sure has buffed up since that pic..


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Another fresh off instagram.



Tku 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Lucky man. Anna looks amused at Alex, Kyle and Stephen: Oh, boys!
> 
> That's sweet. And he's still filming! (there's a Tumblr out there still  convinced he's not really in S7, despite all evidence to the contrary).
> 
> We didn't get a photoshoot last year. Perhaps HBO will be nice and give us one this year. Being as it's their last season and all.
> 
> ETA:  "*I think this is from behind-the-scenes of the **M Magazine* *shoot.*"  I'm surprised we haven't seen outtakes from this shoot, it was a year ago.
> 
> *We really need to have a new photoshoot/interview with him. And I wonder if we're going to get one this year. At least a decent one.*
> 
> ""One of the best parts of my line of work is getting to tell babes like Alexander Skarsgard what to do.""  Hah!



I'm sure you are right about the bts M magazine and there were very few outtakes, where are they? :wondering We have needs 

And yes, a new p/shoot and/or interview would be so good  I guess we were spoilt last year.




a_sussan said:


> He sure has buffed up since that pic..



 buffed up or not - I want that job


----------



## Santress

Another.  I think that's him.  She has tagged his name in it.





BTS #skarsgard #fortunegym #Mmagazine #pups

-*leilababoi* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are right about the bts M magazine and there were very few outtakes, where are they?  *We have needs *
> 
> And yes, a new p/shoot and/or interview would be so good  I guess we were spoilt last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *buffed up or not - I* want that job



We have needs and apparently no one is paying attention to them, darn it! 

And he was buff in that photoshoot, but he looks smaller compared to a year later.


----------



## a_sussan

He looks almost tiny compared to now..   wonder if he can be any hotter and sexier now 

and thx *Santress* for pics.


----------



## Claer

Thank you for all the lovely pics. Just catching up on here with a cuppa. Life has been a bit hectic as I have a new puppy....and whilst she is gorgeous (and she knows it!) she is quite a demanding little madam!
So, enjoying an oggle at a certain actor on here whilst she is asleep!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Claer said:


> Thank you for all the lovely pics. Just catching up on here with a cuppa. Life has been a bit hectic as I have a new puppy....and whilst she is gorgeous (and she knows it!) she is quite a demanding little madam!
> So, enjoying an oggle at a certain actor on here whilst she is asleep!


Awww what puppy have you got. I'm loving the pictures


----------



## Santress

New Swedish article about the Bajenskägg campaign:

*Alexander Skarsgård Hooks on a #bajenskägg (Hammarby beard)*





Advertising network Situation Bajen's campaign #bajenskägg (Hammarby beard) has spread across the Atlantic. Alexander Skarsgård got to see the film and has now chosen to participate in the campaign.

The message is: "We waited so long."

The campaign is about Södermalm filled by the beard as a symbol that they have decided to stop shaving since Hammarby moved down in Superettan.

The film has Krister Henriksson as a narrator and he says among other things:

"Södermalm. A place where people of all times has maintained its style regardless of social class or background. Wherever I go I meet a skägg (beard). Long, short , unkempt and well-groomed."

Alexander Östlund is also included in the film and the idea is that the beard has become so intimately associated with Hammarby that the bearded in other clubs must either shave or admit that they sympathize with Hammarby.

Now, the campaign has also spread across the Atlantic and, more particularly, to Alexander Skarsgård.

He came to the makeup trailers and promptly demanded to get a bajenskägg (Hammarby beard) to take an exclusive photo for the campaign.

"It's a humorous way to taunt others with warmth and love. Hammarby has a nice beard tradition in the stands and the beard stands for a genuine supporter of the landscape, says Olle Ljungman, spokesperson for Situation Bajen, which is Hammarby's unofficial and fan-driven advertising network.

Anyone can show a Bajenskägg (Hammarby Beard) to receive discounts in selected stores in the South and on the website bajenskägg.se, all that have been tagged with #bajenskägg (Hammarby beard) are collected.

(Source:  *Resume.se* + Google Translation/Some clean-up, Original pic courtesy of Situation Bajen)

http://www.resume.se/nyheter/reklam/2014/04/23/alexander-skarsgard-hakar-pa-bajenskagg/

Related:  Watch the *BajenSkägg* film here:


----------



## BagBerry13

Great article about what Coachella has become. It's basically what we said all along. It's not primarily a music festival anymore.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress, for updates on the "bajenpic"...


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> Instagram pic uploaded today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Driving across town to get a cake at Porto's during rush hour: 60 Minutes.
> 
> Setting up and gathering most of the crew in The Commissary for the event: 30 Minutes.
> 
> Getting an actor out of rehearsal and behind a kitchen to hand him the cake for the big-reveal: 15 Minutes.
> 
> Surprising The most awesome/fashionable Art Director in the business with a surprise going away party and a cake delivered by "The Love of Her Life" (Other than her husband, duh) Mr. Alexander Skarsgård "Eric" himself on her last day: PRICELESS!
> 
> Love you Cat Smith, True Blood won't ever be the same without you/your shoes.
> 
> #True Blood #True Blood Forever #Team Eric #Alexander Skarsgard #Sad Day #Wheres Jason? #Art Dept."
> 
> -*joseantrod* @ instagr.am
> 
> *Uploaded 04/22/14



Blurry but we can appreciate his beautiful profile. Thanks!


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Great article about what Coachella has become. It's basically what we said all along. It's not primarily a music festival anymore.



Very interesting article. Goes well together with both the claims about celebs being paid to show up there and the article about paps


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Great article about what Coachella has become. It's basically what we said all along. It's not primarily a music festival anymore.





Idun said:


> Very interesting article. Goes well together with both the claims about celebs being paid to show up there and the article about paps



Interesting indeed!....I agree with you both, it certainly seems that the festival culture has changed over the years.....It is still very much the same here in the UK, it's about the music and at Glasto....the mud...very much the mud!....No Isabel Marant booties, it's wellies all the way! 

Thanks everyone for all the lovely pics and articles, you are all awesome as I am so lazy to go find stuff!


----------



## BagBerry13

JennaMaroney said:


> That "article" was stupid. I went two years ago and it was the most fun I've ever had. Regular people going to just have fun with their friends and watch bands outnumber the Paris Hilton/Vanessa Hudgens types 1,000 to 1. But you seem like one of those cranky "kids these days" types.



Dammit! You got me. I'm just cranky for not being paid ridiculous amounts of money while being dressed horribly. I confess and solemnly swear to better myself.



MooCowmoo said:


> Interesting indeed!....I agree with you both, it certainly seems that the festival culture has changed over the years.....It is still very much the same here in the UK, it's about the music and at Glasto....the mud...very much the mud!....No Isabel Marant booties, *it's wellies all the way!*
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the lovely pics and articles, you are all awesome as I am so lazy to go find stuff!



Yeah but at least it's Hunter wellies. :giggles:
I'd love to go to Glastonbury one day. Oh yes, one day...


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Dammit! You got me. I'm just cranky for not being paid ridiculous amounts of money while being dressed horribly. I confess and solemnly swear to better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but at least it's *Hunter wellies*. :giggles:
> I'd love to go to Glastonbury one day. Oh yes, one day...




Not for us cheap tarts ...I have cow print ones (natch) that cost about £10 

Bag, we love you cranky, don't you go changin' sunbeam


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> *Not for us cheap tarts* ...I have cow print ones (natch) that cost about £10
> 
> Bag, we love you cranky, don't you go changin' sunbeam



Well, I guess then you guys think us tourists are richer. I've been to Scotland last year and on my way back we stopped at that little village on the border of Scotland and England, the name sounds like Greta Garbo or something. You know, where the young minor couples fled to to get married. There's one major tourist shop and usually they sell cheap mugs, pens, scarves etc. in such shops but this shop managed to put Hunter wellies and cashmere jumpers on the shelves. I tell you the Asians went crazy. I have to say I shortly was tempted to take one pair myself but then I thought this holiday-feeling-happy-rush will go away and I'll have too expensive wellies I don't need. So I just bought English sweets.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I guess then you guys think us tourists are richer. I've been to Scotland last year and on my way back we stopped at that little village on the border of Scotland and England, the name sounds like Greta Garbo or something. You know, where the young minor couples fled to to get married. There's one major tourist shop and usually they sell cheap mugs, pens, scarves etc. in such shops but this shop managed to put Hunter wellies and cashmere jumpers on the shelves. I tell you the Asians went crazy. I have to say I shortly was tempted to take one pair myself but then I thought this holiday-feeling-happy-rush will go away and I'll have too expensive wellies I don't need. So I just bought English sweets.




Gretna Green? (Jane Austen is a genious)


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Not for us cheap tarts ...*I have cow print ones (natch) that cost about £10 *
> 
> Bag, we love you cranky, don't you go changin' sunbeam



Why am I not surprised. .

*Bag*, think you mean Gretna Green.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh. .to late..


----------



## Idun

Great minds think a like


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> Gretna Green? (Jane Austen is a genious)





a_sussan said:


> Why am I not surprised. .
> 
> *Bag*, think you mean Gretna Green.



Yep, exactly. Thank you. That was it.


----------



## a_sussan

* Idun *  lol.. sure do..


----------



## Claer

Ummm....I have three pairs of Hunter wellies. They are expensive-ish but when you do what I do for a living and wear them as much as I do it is well worth it. They last. One pair I've had since I was 16 and at agricultural college. They were the thing there....the only time this lass has been in fashion!!


----------



## Claer

Opheliaballs said:


> Awww what puppy have you got. I'm loving the pictures



She is a Whippet Poodle cross, called her Merida.


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex at the gym today (April 24, 2014):























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Is he mixing adidas and nike athletic clothing? 

Please bring back the sleeveless shirt. 

His leg muscles are looking mighty fine!

Also, your shoes are untied.


----------



## Madleiine

someone is looking good! I love his little mix and I agree he should bring back the sleeveless shirt.
Btw i miss his Bajen cap.


----------



## Blue Irina

Yay! Thank you Santress!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress! 
Nice way to start the morning.
Alex is looking fine. 
Hot and sexy


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you * Santress * for new gym pics, he sure looks super fit and hot. :drooling:


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> //imageshack.com/i/ndqxsvjURL



Thank you so much for posting all those lovely photos 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Is he mixing adidas and nike athletic clothing?
> 
> Please bring back the sleeveless shirt.
> 
> His leg muscles are looking mighty fine!
> 
> Also, your shoes are untied.



Those shoelaces - frick, sometimes I fear for him 




Madleiine said:


> someone is looking good! I love his little mix and I agree he should bring back the sleeveless shirt.
> Btw i miss his Bajen cap.



I miss the Bajen cap too, it's just so fanboy Askars  I hope he hasn't lost it. Perhaps one of you lovely Swedish ladies should arrange for a new one to be personally delivered  I am sure he will be very pleased to see you  The Clippers one is just so *blue* (although it is fading by the day).

------------

Eta: As well as having a great sense of humour, CBLA really does make the most beautiful edits 












> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;..research being done by psychologist Nancy Etcoff shows that when human beings see an attractive person the reward centers in the brain fire. And that if you look at them enough, you can become addicted to the beauty of that one person.
> Are your reward centers firing?
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, this explains a lot, addicted to the pretty.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Addidas tee....Nike shorts....and boks on the feet...Our boy is mixing it up 

Thanks for the pics Santress, you rock as always


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you santress for the photos!


----------



## ellieroma

mmmm gym pics . Thank you Santress


----------



## rockstarmish

Santress said:


> (Source:  *Just Jared*)


I just don't know what to say...... I'm in awe!


----------



## AB Negative

Thanks for the gorgeous pictures, Santress and Zola.  Does his right knee look scarred in the gym pictures or is it my eyesight or the lighting?  I never noticed anything like that before.


----------



## a_sussan

It does look a bit scared..I have noticed that to.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> Thanks for the gorgeous pictures, Santress and Zola.  Does his right knee look scarred in the gym pictures or is it my eyesight or the lighting?  I never noticed anything like that before.



There are a couple that it definitely looks like scarring. And this one from last month's pics:

http://postimg.org/image/ombigxg3n/
(via characteristically exuberant)

I think further, and very thorough, research is needed, included all previous gym pics and any stills from TB.


----------



## Zola24

The things I do for my friends  I guess we've never really focused on Alex's knees before :giggles: Now that I have added 'knee porn' to my other interests, I think the marks are just general scarring that we all accumulate, and it's more noticeable now as his legs are even more muscular  I am however available for probing duties should these be required  I wish! And remember we're focusing on the knees 








These don't show Alex's knees but other areas of interest  And I will fight you to the death to investigate there :boxing: 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr:
> 
> &#8230;.checking to see how close he is on the passenger side, because&#8230;Porsche.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, the problem with having nice things is....


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * his knees are a serious matter to us so we do have to investigate... :giggles: 

I think he got his scars at the South Pole, when skiing across that hard ice he might have fallen and therefore got scars.

And * Zola * I love you gym pics :sweat:


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, yeah @*Sussan*, who knows, we pick them all over the place, and I feel a bit bad as I never even noticed the dints and scars on Alex's knees in the NYC pix before :shame: I guess I was otherwise distracted  All the gym photos are extra-special 
Two investigators sounds good to me - we'd make a great 'tag team'  Alex and I will need someone to provide refreshments :giggles:
Have a lovely weekend &#9829;x


----------



## a_sussan

I will, tonight me and some friends are going to a show with Al Pitcher after I done working.  But first I have to get out my bed and get ready for going to work. Have a nice weekend :hug:


----------



## Zola24

^ Sussan, I like your modus operandi - checks internet on waking  Have fun tonight


----------



## a_sussan

After gone trough this hole thread (poor me ) I can say that without a doubt that it's not a scar it's more likely the light and his leg hair and muscles that are playing tricks with us. :sunnies


----------



## Opheliaballs

Just finally got round to watching the east I was surprised how good it was! Btw it's on sky movies premier this week


----------



## Blue Irina

Alex my lover! You need to BURNNNN that Clipper's hat... ASAP!

... or wait until that crazy owner resign. Then continue using your cute hat. Lol!


----------



## RedTopsy

Go and vote for our Skarsgård boys!  
Vote for them as Sexiest Brothers.

Link: http://www.people.com/article/hollywood-sexiest-brothers-vote










> *Who Are Hollywood&#8217;s Sexiest Brothers?*
> 
> 8. Alexander Skarsgard, 37, Bill Skarsgard, 23, and Gustaf Skarsgard, 33: The tall brothers from Sweden are a brooding group of fellas. Alexander plays an often-nude vampire on HBO&#8217;s True Blood, while Bill stars as a creepy, yet sexy creature of the night in the Netflix thriller Hemlock Grove. As for Gustaf, he plays a rugged Norse ship-builder on History&#8217;s Vikings.




Zola, I´ll be happy to give Alex a new "Bajen hat"  I just hope I will meet him soon.


----------



## Madleiine

RedTopsy said:


> Go and vote for our Skarsgård boys!
> Vote for them as Sexiest Brothers.
> 
> Link: http://www.people.com/article/hollywood-sexiest-brothers-vote



Done! 

I really hope he hasn't lost it. But im delivery a new gladly if it necessary. Zola24 

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> After gone trough this hole thread (poor me ) I can say that without a doubt that it's not a scar it's more likely the light and his leg hair and muscles that are playing tricks with us. :sunnies



You should probably do some more research, just to make absolutely, positively sure it's just lighting. 



Blue Irina said:


> Alex my lover! You need to BURNNNN that Clipper's hat... ASAP!
> 
> ... or wait until that crazy owner resign. Then continue using your cute hat. Lol!



I thought he should have burned the hat the first time I saw it. And had forgotten about Donald Sterling being the Clippers owner and being such a dbag.

I doubt that Alex will return for next week's Met Gala, but it would have been interesting to seem him with this look:

"But, this year, the Met's Costume Institute has decided to pay tribute  to a designer much more at home on the red carpet  legendary American  couturier Charles James.

 Female attendees are all set here. James, who died in 1978 and whose  namesake label is now defunct, was known for his dramatic evening wear.  So, for ladies, it's "have glamorous jewel-tone gown, will travel." For  men, things are a little trickier. The dress code calls for White Tie  and Decorations. According to Alan Flusser's menswear bible _Style and the Man_,  white tie is "the king of all male civilian garments," a descriptor  that should tip you off that we're squarely in Fopland here. Per  Flusser,  proper execution of the look consists of a black, knee-length  tailcoat; matching trousers with satin stripe or side braiding; white  piqué waistcoat; wing-collar, white evening shirt; white bow tie; and  black, patent opera pumps, preferably with grosgrain ribbon. Oh, and a  silk top hat and white gloves  because, what are we, farmers?"

http://www.refinery29.com/2014/04/65858/2014-met-ball-dress-code


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the info. Like anyone is going to beat the Hemsworth brothers!... but I still voted. I like Gustav a lot but as for hottest brother duo, maybe Bill would have been a better choice for this Hot-A-Thon contest.


----------



## AB Negative

Female attendees are all set here. James, who died in 1978 and whose  namesake label is now defunct, was known for his dramatic evening wear.  So, for ladies, it's "have glamorous jewel-tone gown, will travel." For  men, things are a little trickier. The dress code calls for White Tie  and Decorations. According to Alan Flusser's menswear bible _Style and the Man_,  white tie is "the king of all male civilian garments," a descriptor  that should tip you off that we're squarely in Fopland here. Per  Flusser,  proper execution of the look consists of a black, knee-length  tailcoat; matching trousers with satin stripe or side braiding; white  piqué waistcoat; wing-collar, white evening shirt; white bow tie; and  black, patent opera pumps, preferably with grosgrain ribbon. Oh, and a  silk top hat and white gloves  because, what are we, farmers?"






Buckeye...Alex could wear the white tie and tails outfit he wore in True Blood with Pam.


----------



## AB Negative

I agree that Bill should have been in the picture with Alex.    They still would never beat out those Aussies.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> Female attendees are all set here. James, who died in 1978 and whose  namesake label is now defunct, was known for his dramatic evening wear.  So, for ladies, it's "have glamorous jewel-tone gown, will travel." For  men, things are a little trickier. The dress code calls for White Tie  and Decorations. According to Alan Flusser's menswear bible _Style and the Man_,  white tie is "the king of all male civilian garments," a descriptor  that should tip you off that we're squarely in Fopland here. Per  Flusser,  proper execution of the look consists of a black, knee-length  tailcoat; matching trousers with satin stripe or side braiding; white  piqué waistcoat; wing-collar, white evening shirt; white bow tie; and  black, patent opera pumps, preferably with grosgrain ribbon. Oh, and a  silk top hat and white gloves  because, what are we, farmers?"
> 
> 
> *Buckeye...Alex could wear the white tie and tails outfit he wore in True Blood with Pam.*



The flashback scene? Because that's what I thought of when reading the description.


----------



## gloomyharlow

A big to Santress for the new pics  
He looks gorgeous as usual. I never actually focused on his knees before until it was mentioned here on this thread. Looks like he had a major boo boo. He's never had surgery on his knee I suppose. Hope he isn't in pain or anything. 

And I voted for the Skarsgard borthers but there's no way they'll win over the Hemsworth's. I think Gustav was chosen in the picture with Alex because he's on a hit TV show just like Alex. Bill is not really that well known aside from Hemlock Grove and all people say about that show are terrible things.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Which is why those who do it the most have a reputation, and it's not good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new manager and RB as publicist about 4 years ago, if I remember correctly. There was a time I thought he'd have fired RB when the relationship with KB ended. But as I wrote above, I think they had some conversations about how he wanted PR to be handled from then on. Robin's a pretty powerful publicist, and not all her clients are like KB is now:
> 
> *Clients: *Johnny Depp, Ryan Gosling, Dakota Fanning,  Chris Hemsworth, Daniel Craig, Alexander Skarsgard, Kate Bosworth, Naomi  Watts, Orlando Bloom, Antonio Banderas, Melanie Griffith, Benicio Del  Toro, Jared Leto.
> 
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/20-most-powerful-publicists-in-hollywood-2012-10?op=1


 
Thanks for the info. Very interesting.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You should probably do some more research, just to make absolutely, positively sure it's just lighting.



  ummm.. I think you are right, I might have to download every gym pic and research them more thoroughly and vigorously.


----------



## NovemberRain

I will look forward to your research!


----------



## Santress

Another stealth shot from *Coachella 2014* (April 13, 2014):





"Im gonna put a photo book together and call it Stalking Skarsgard

#mcm #obsess much #coachella2014 #i loves him #alexanderskarsgard."

-*nannapaco* @ instagr.am


----------



## OHVamp

Its been quiet in here.


----------



## Mimi2000

Is true blood starting after game of thrones' season is done? It seems like forever ago when I last watched TB.


----------



## Zola24

^ @*Mimi2000* 






pbt1

And a link http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/post/83234765178/my-reaction-pic-for-true-blood-this-summer ('cos I don't want to break any tpf rules). Oh I really hope TB7 finishes on a high. If not, there's always this, so many memories 

[Sorry I'm going to have post it separately - grr!]


----------



## Mimi2000

Thank you Zola24! I can't wait. I hope he has more screen time.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^ @*Mimi2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbt1
> 
> And a link http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/post/83234765178/my-reaction-pic-for-true-blood-this-summer ('cos I don't want to break any tpf rules). Oh I really hope TB7 finishes on a high. If not, there's always this, so many memories
> 
> [Sorry I'm going to have post it separately - grr!]


 
@ Zola.


----------



## Zola24

mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## gloomyharlow

^ *WOW *


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> 'ty:@ Zola.





Mimi2000 said:


> Thank you Zola24! I can't wait. I hope he has more screen time.



Any time  and yes, the amount of screen time Alex/Eric actually gets this final season is very concerning. I'm trying to remain optimistic but it's not easy


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Any time  and yes, the amount of screen time Alex/Eric actually gets this final season is very concerning. I'm trying to remain optimistic but it's not easy


 

I know what you mean. Not thrilled from what I am seeing on certain sites. :rain:


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> ^ *WOW 'wtf'cray'panic'drool'*



Don't encourage me (lol) And the sooner tpf drop this 8 img limit thing the better 'cos I know I'm gonna have to split this but I don't care 'cos it's fab 
























mametupa (continues)


----------



## Zola24

(Continued)


















> mametupa:
> 
> She's your punishment, not mine












henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> I know what you mean. Not thrilled from what I am seeing on certain sites. :rain:



I know exactly what you mean. There's usually a bit of pre-season nervousness but after TB6's cluster**** of a finale, and the 2 non-inspiring trailers for 7, I think we are gonna need more than an umbrella :cry: And we don't need any more characters  just finish the story properly.


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * as always thank for doing my wake up in the morning such a joy with mouth drooling gifs.  

And about TB, I have absolutely no exception or hope at all. I'm glad if the ending at least makes any sense and don't end with a stupid cliffhanger of some sort. Just holding thumbs and hope for the best.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Don't encourage me (lol) And the sooner tpf drop this 8 img limit thing the better 'cos I know I'm gonna have to split this but I don't care 'cos it's fab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mametupa (continues)


 
Damn. _Every time_ I see pics of Alex with the long hair, I always think of what could have been with Thor. Thanks for posting


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola....the gifs....THE GIFS....you always bring the goodies   Thank you sweetness


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you for the gifs really brightened up my morning


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Damn. _Every time_ I see pics of Alex with the long hair, I always think of what could have been with Thor. Thanks for posting 'cool:



Yes, I think a lot of people were surprised  but Chris Hemsworth did an awesome job  not that Alex wouldn't have, obviously 




MooCowmoo said:


> Zola....the gifs....THE GIFS....you always bring the goodies   Thank you sweetness 'hugs:





Opheliaballs said:


> Thank you for the gifs really brightened up my morning 'ty:





a_sussan said:


> Zola as always thank for doing my wake up in the morning such a joy with mouth drooling gifs.
> 
> And about *TB*, I have absolutely no exception or hope at all. I'm glad if the ending at least makes any sense and don't end with a stupid cliffhanger of some sort. Just holding thumbs and *hope for the best*.



Thank you so much  I could post gifs of Alex all day  if it gets too much just say 'enough already' 

At least fretting about how TB7 is going to turn out takes my mind off Tarzan for a while :giggles:

Eta @Moocowmoo - lv yr new signature pic  Boom indeed!


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for all the great stuff! 

Agree. Zero expectation for TB final season.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Damn. _Every time_ I see pics of *Alex with the long hair*, I always think of what could have been with Thor. Thanks for posting



For me concerning S1 pics, I try not to focus on the bad wig and and focus on the arms.

I do hope that TB does some gratuitous arms porn shots this season so we can compare his bulk from S1 to now.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> For me concerning S1 pics, I try not to focus on the bad wig and and focus on the arms.
> 
> *I do hope that TB does some gratuitous arms porn shots this season so we can compare his bulk from S1 to now*.



  more of arms porn please and less fugly wigs..


----------



## Zola24

^ @*a_sussan*

Arm porn? You called 





askarsswedishmeatballs: (scan from a-skarsgard.net)








> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård x4 ~ photographed by Norman Jean Roy for Details magazine (2010)













> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Eric Northman [Alexander Skarsgård] in True Blood 2.08 Timebomb
> 
> Source: HBO








switchbladekiller









switchbladekiller


----------



## Idun

I won't miss Sookie by now and I sure as hell won't miss Bill but Eriiiiiiic *SOBS* I will miss him. And the wig too


----------



## Madleiine

Arm  porn


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*    thank you for all the mouth watering pics and gifs, very much appreciated I must say.


----------



## Zola24

Idun said:


> I won't miss Sookie by now and I sure as hell won't miss Bill but Eriiiiiiic *SOBS* I will miss him. And the wig too



Yes TB6 destroyed so many great characters, and I'm trying so hard to stay optimistic about Eric but the total silence from Buckner et al is not helping. I don't expect a 'happy ever after' I just want the story to finish well. 




Madleiine said:


> Arm  porn





a_sussan said:


> Zola    thank you for all the mouth watering pics and gifs, very much appreciated I must say.



Yes, Alexander Skarsgård porn always makes me feel better too


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Zola for all the great gifs!  
It sure made my day at work a lot better when I could steal some time off to look at the pics. 

and nobody but Alex can look hot and sexy with swagger  
in the clothes (onepiece) his wearing here: 
















http://missfordtb.tumblr.com




and as beautiful as this:


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*, agree, it's hard so look so hot and so amazingly good as Alex in those clothes, but he sure can and does it so so well.


----------



## Idun

When you can look HOT covered in concrete, I'd guess you can look good in almost everything


----------



## mik1986

Hi everyone! My Mom is finally out of the hospital and on the road to recovery. I hope everyone is doing well .


----------



## a_sussan

Mik, glad to hear that your mom is getting better. Here it good except for the freaking snow that are supposed to come tonight. Well it's April's weather.


----------



## OHVamp

*THUD* Thanks for the arm porn and other juicy stuff.

Glad to hear that your mother is recovering well MIK.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hi everyone! My Mom is finally out of the hospital and on the road to recovery. I hope everyone is doing well .



I am so pleased for you Mik  Wishing you all a relaxing and enjoyable summmer &#9829;x


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, everyone, for the pictures during this latest Skarsdrought.

Mik, great news about your mom.

Some TB news - Yawn:

Brandon T.: Any scoop on True Blood's final season?
Expect to see a major Tara-centric flashback in one of the final episodes of the season, one that will give us a look at her troubled childhood. In the trip down memory lane, viewers will see Joe, Tara's scary, abusive drunk of a father, as well as a young Sookie and Lafayette.

http://www.eonline.com/news/536591/...the-big-bang-theory-true-blood-arrow-and-more


----------



## gloomyharlow

@mik1986 glad to hear your mom is doing well 

As for True Blood season 7, it seems there's focus on everyone but Eric


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I like to believe in fantasy which is the writers knowing we want Eric.  I am semi-bolstered by seeing him in LA and on set to know he's there. I get that Alex/ Eric is one of their great 'reveals', so he isn't living in the season trailers but hope he doesn't vanish in ep 4 or those of us who love and value Alex's turn as Eric will cry, scream, silently wail ourselves into the summer....

ETA:  MIK - hang in there, moms are precious cargo...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I like to believe in fantasy which is the writers knowing we want Eric.  I am semi-bolstered by seeing him in LA and on set to know he's there. I get that Alex/ Eric is one of their great 'reveals', so he isn't living in the season trailers but hope he doesn't vanish in ep 4 or those of us who love and value Alex's turn as Eric will cry, scream, silently wail ourselves into the summer....
> 
> ETA:  MIK - hang in there, moms are precious cargo...



I hope this is true, and I'm like you, seeing him around LA and fan-pics on set are leading me to believe all this hoo-ha is HBO playing smoke and mirrors with fans (but WTF.._where_ the hell is *MARKETING*?) 

Seconded re: Thoughts out to your Mom, Mik. (see what I did - I used the US spelling  ) Glad she is well.


----------



## mik1986

OHVamp said:


> *THUD* Thanks for the arm porn and other juicy stuff.
> 
> *Glad to hear that your mother is recovering well MIK.*





Zola24 said:


> *I am so pleased for you Mik  Wishing you all a relaxing and enjoyable summmer &#9829;*x





VampFan said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the pictures during this latest Skarsdrought.
> 
> *Mik, great news about your mom.*
> 
> Some TB news - Yawn:
> 
> Brandon T.: Any scoop on True Blood's final season?
> Expect to see a major Tara-centric flashback in one of the final episodes of the season, one that will give us a look at her troubled childhood. In the trip down memory lane, viewers will see Joe, Tara's scary, abusive drunk of a father, as well as a young Sookie and Lafayette.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/536591/...the-big-bang-theory-true-blood-arrow-and-more





gloomyharlow said:


> *@mik1986 glad to hear your mom is doing well *
> 
> As for True Blood season 7, it seems there's focus on everyone but Eric





scaredsquirrel said:


> I like to believe in fantasy which is the writers knowing we want Eric.  I am semi-bolstered by seeing him in LA and on set to know he's there. I get that Alex/ Eric is one of their great 'reveals', so he isn't living in the season trailers but hope he doesn't vanish in ep 4 or those of us who love and value Alex's turn as Eric will cry, scream, silently wail ourselves into the summer....
> 
> *ETA:  MIK - hang in there, moms are precious cargo...*





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hope this is true, and I'm like you, seeing him around LA and fan-pics on set are leading me to believe all this hoo-ha is HBO playing smoke and mirrors with fans (but WTF.._where_ the hell is *MARKETING*?)
> 
> *Seconded re: Thoughts out to your Mom, Mik. (see what I did - I used the US spelling  ) Glad she is well*.



Thank you all so very much! My Mom had been in the hospital since February 12 and it's been quite a journey . I am so glad that she is on the road to recovery


----------



## Idun

mik1986 said:


> Thank you all so very much! My Mom had been in the hospital since February 12 and it's been quite a journey . I am so glad that she is on the road to recovery



It's so hard when your parents aren't well. Am glad she's doing better


----------



## Madleiine

Am glad she's doing well mik


----------



## Opheliaballs

Madleiine said:


> Am glad she's doing well mik



I'm glad she's getting better


----------



## AB Negative

Mik...I am so happy your Mum (I used the Aussie term) is doing better.  You have had quite the ride theses last years.  All the bad stuff is now behind you and you can concentrate on Joe's arm porn, too.  He was rated the best in People Magazine this week.


Zola...Thank you so much for the pix and gifs.  They brought me back to some of the best ties on TB.  I think his arms in season one rival his arms now.  Good work, Alex.


Buckeye...yes, the flashback scene with Pam in the white tie and tails.  Perfect for the theme of this years Met Ball.  Is his contract with CK still in effect?  I have seen nothing of his scents and Macy's no longer carries them in their store near me.  I never did care for the smell although I loved the mini-movie.


I have no confidence that the final season of TB will wrap up to my satisfaction.  Why are we revisiting Tara's childhood?  We already know if was bad and saw her hiding with Sookie at the farm house.  We don't need anymore background on the characters.  I am afraid that they will have a cliff hanger hoping to maybe have a reunion movie?  Although how would that work with Vamps that are supposed to never age?  The books ended badly (I sold all of mine on Ebay.) so I don't have hope for the TV show.  


Waiting to see Tarzan will keep me going especially if we get some filming outtakes or fan photos.  I am on book 12 of the ERB book series and love picturing Alex in the role all beefed up and hot.  I just hope they don't dye his hair black.  That would be a major mistake.


----------



## OHVamp

That is such a long time for your mom to be in the hospital MIK. Again, I wish her and your family all the best and good health!


----------



## Zola24

In more underwhelming TB/Eric news








> askarsswedishmeatballs:
> Listen lady, this isn&#8217;t how it works&#8230;
> 
> We know Eric is going to come back this season, so can we expect his relationship with Willa to be just as complex as last year?
> 
> Amelia Rose Blaire: I&#8217;m not going to answer that question because I don&#8217;t want to give away anything about Eric. I know that he is one of the most popular characters on the show, and literally every time I have an interview, everybody asks about him. So I don&#8217;t want to say anything about that because I want people to be surprised.
> http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/true_bl...promises_out_of_control_series_finale-2014-05


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Hi everyone! My Mom is finally out of the hospital and on the road to recovery. I hope everyone is doing well .



Yeah!!!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hope this is true, and I'm like you, seeing him around LA and fan-pics on set are leading me to believe all this hoo-ha is *HBO playing smoke and mirrors with fans (but WTF..where the hell is MARKETING?)
> *
> Seconded re: Thoughts out to your Mom, Mik. (see what I did - I used the US spelling  ) Glad she is well.



I know they're trying to keep a lid on his storyline, but this is just idiotic.



AB Negative said:


> Mik...I am so happy your Mum (I used the Aussie term) is doing better.  You have had quite the ride theses last years.  All the bad stuff is now behind you and you can concentrate on Joe's arm porn, too.  He was rated the best in People Magazine this week.
> 
> 
> Zola...Thank you so much for the pix and gifs.  They brought me back to some of the best ties on TB.  I think his arms in season one rival his arms now.  Good work, Alex.
> 
> 
> Buckeye...yes, the flashback scene with Pam in the white tie and tails.  Perfect for the theme of this years Met Ball.  Is* his contract with CK still in effect?*  I have seen nothing of his scents and Macy's no longer carries them in their store near me.  I never did care for the smell although I loved the mini-movie.
> 
> 
> I have no confidence that the final season of TB will wrap up to my satisfaction. * Why are we revisiting Tara's childhood?  *We already know if was bad and saw her hiding with Sookie at the farm house.  We don't need anymore background on the characters.  I am afraid that they will have a cliff hanger hoping to maybe have a reunion movie?  Although how would that work with Vamps that are supposed to never age?  The books ended badly (I sold all of mine on Ebay.) so I don't have hope for the TV show.
> 
> 
> Waiting to see Tarzan will keep me going especially if we get some filming outtakes or fan photos.  I am on book 12 of the ERB book series and love picturing Alex in the role all beefed up and hot.  *I just hope they don't dye his hair black*.  That would be a major mistake.



I suspect the CK contract is now done.

I have this feeling that we're getting a Tara flashback because she'll meet the true death. 

I also hope they don't dye his hair black, as it is supposed to be in the books. I think even in Greystoke, Christopher Lambert's hair wasn't black, but a dark brown. I think most people don't realize that Tarzan is supposed to have black hair.



Zola24 said:


> *Arm porn? You called*



Thank you!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> It's so hard when your parents aren't well.


 
Yeah, tell me about it. My mom has Alzheimer's. 



Zola24 said:


> In more underwhelming TB/Eric news


 
I heart Willa and Eric 







I wish more effort could have been put into Eric and Willa and Pam. But the truth is the one's running the show now have no interest in his story whatsoever. That scene where he turns Willa... everything he said to her in that dirt hole, even the way he bit her, had to be not only the most sensual scene of the past two seasons, but also some of the most intelligent and heartfelt words. That scene was just beautiful. Of course, once she's turned, and they are out of that dirt hole, that's a different story. Then he abandoned Willa and Pam....which Eric said he would never do.....

Just all so sad. 

By the way, I never read any of those Stackhouse books except for some quotes and stuff Eric says online. Is Willa in the books?



AB Negative said:


> I have no confidence that the final season of TB will wrap up to my satisfaction.  Why are we revisiting Tara's childhood?  We already know if was bad and saw her hiding with Sookie at the farm house.  We don't need anymore background on the characters.  I am afraid that they will have a cliff hanger hoping to maybe have a reunion movie?  Although how would that work with Vamps that are supposed to never age?  The books ended badly (I sold all of mine on Ebay.) so I don't have hope for the TV show.


 
How did it end for Eric, Pam and Willa in the books? Wow. The books are that bad?  I have no interest for Tara...don't care to hear more of her storyline. Lafayette is cool though, but I heard he died in the books early on.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *Yeah, tell me about it. My mom has Alzheimer's.*
> 
> 
> 
> I heart Willa and Eric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish more effort could have been put into Eric and Willa and Pam. But the truth is the one's running the show now have no interest in his story whatsoever. That scene where he turns Willa... everything he said to her in that dirt hole, even the way he bit her, had to be not only the most sensual scene of the past two seasons, but also some of the most intelligent and heartfelt words. That scene was just beautiful. Of course, once she's turned, and they are out of that dirt hole, that's a different story. Then he abandoned Willa and Pam....which Eric said he would never do.....
> 
> Just all so sad.
> 
> *By the way, I never read any of those Stackhouse books except for some quotes and stuff Eric says online. Is Willa in the books?*
> 
> 
> 
> *How did it end for Eric, Pam and Willa in the books?* Wow. The books are that bad?  I have no interest for Tara...don't care to hear more of her storyline. Lafayette is cool though, but I heard he died in the books early on.





I miss my parents every single bloody day.

There is no Willa in the books. TB diverged from the novels pretty completely even during S4, though they had the Eric amnesia storyline. 

How did it end in the books. Really, really badly. I enjoyed the first six books for what they were, which was fun fluff. And of course, Eric. After that, she really should have stopped writing.

ETA: Here's a good blog post on the last book, which I never bothered reading. It might not make complete sense, since you've not read the books, but it's a good summary of why many fans were beyond annoyed at it:

http://www.sookieverseblog.com/2013/05/16/dead-on-arrival-a-review-of-dead-ever-after/


----------



## Santress

Mik, Glad your mom is doing better.

Thanks, Buckeye & Zola! 

Some fan pics of Alex filming True Blood Season 7 that were uploaded to instagram tonight (May 1, 2014):








(Source:  *celeste__23* @ instagr.am)








(Source: * Fallen_Star1* @ instagr.am)


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I miss my parents every single bloody day.
> 
> There is no Willa in the books. TB diverged from the novels pretty completely even during S4, though they had the Eric amnesia storyline.
> 
> How did it end in the books. Really, really badly. I enjoyed the first six books for what they were, which was fun fluff. And of course, Eric. After that, she really should have stopped writing.
> 
> ETA: Here's a good blog post on the last book, which I never bothered reading. It might not make complete sense, since you've not read the books, but it's a good summary of why many fans were beyond annoyed at it:
> 
> http://www.sookieverseblog.com/2013/05/16/dead-on-arrival-a-review-of-dead-ever-after/


 

Sorry about your parents 

Thanks for the link. It's long so I'll have to print it in the library tomorrow to read it. I just saw a Dave Grohl gif in there, which I love lol Thanks again 



Santress said:


> Some fan pics of Alex filming True Blood Season 7 that were uploaded to instagram tonight (May 1, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *celeste__23* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * Fallen_Star1* @ instagr.am)


 

Spreaking of the devil! He looks gorgeous. love the grungy/goth look. I see Kristen in the last picture! I bet she's really emotional and crying every 5 mins knowing that the show is over. I hope she and Alex talk everyday on their phones and never lose connection 

 Really cool to finally see some pictures from S7. :urock: @ Santress.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks * Santress *


----------



## Zola24

@*BuckeyeChicago* and @*gloomyharlow* - love and hugs to you both 




Santress said:


> Some fan pics of Alex filming True Blood Season 7 that were uploaded to instagram tonight



Thank you for the fan pix 

I hope those aren't hep v marks on his chest  And for Buckeye, clavicle porn  for a change 






skarsgardaddict






switchbladekiller






switchbladekiller


----------



## Zola24

And for gloomy 






























askarslover


----------



## Zola24

Oh frick, I've started again. Sorry 

















tradethesun4moonandstars
















switchbladekiller


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, you are so kind for starting my Friday morning this way.


----------



## Zola24

^ Thank you @*a_sussan*  I just feel guilty sometimes, as everyone else is making intelligent comments, and I just seem to be posting pix and random info I stumble across  Have a great weekend &#9829;x










skarsgardnorthman

There's too much skarsbrow, (and lip), action going on in those gifs for my comfort


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, I like your pics and gifs so keep them coming   it's always nice to wake up Alex :giggles:


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Zola, I like your pics and gifs so keep them coming  *it's always nice to wake up Alex *:giggles:



Hah, I see you live in the same fantasy world as me :giggles:

And I'm more and more convinced those are hep v marks on Alex/Eric's chest and I'm really hoping Sookie's blood has the power to save him  (I've asked mametupa about the Sookie thing as they are very knowledgeable).

Sorry I didn't mark as 'spoiler alert' but it's only my random thoughts and it's a bit late now


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> @*BuckeyeChicago* and @*gloomyharlow* - love and hugs to you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the fan pix
> 
> *I hope those aren't hep v marks on his chest * And for Buckeye, clavicle porn  for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsgardaddict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller





Zola24 said:


> *Oh frick, I've started again. Sorry *
> 
> 
> 
> tradethesun4moonandstars
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller



Those are definitely Hep V marks on his chest, now that we can see them in better light and he's not trying to hide them with his hand.

Though I want to see his chest in all its glory, I don't want it with Hep V marks. Because I'm shallow that way.

That outfit though...

You're not sorry at all!  Thanks for the clavicle porn!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ugh. Double ugh to the Instagram/twitter person known as Fallen Star 1 or whatever too who is giving TB fans a hard time for speculating on said photo possibly showing Hep V on Sheriff Northman.

The absolute irony of her and her friends calling show fans obsessed and being snarky when they STALK the sets makes my eyes roll so hard I'm about to fall off my freaking chair!

SMH


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ugh. Double ugh to the Instagram/twitter person known as Fallen Star 1 or whatever too who is giving TB fans a hard time for speculating on said photo possibly showing Hep V on Sheriff Northman.
> 
> The absolute irony of her and her friends calling show fans obsessed and being snarky when they STALK the sets makes my eyes roll so hard I'm about to fall off my freaking chair!
> 
> SMH



One on hand I understand that what we're seeing in the pics may not be remotely be accurate in showing what's actually happening in the scenes that they've been seeing. And she may be snarking a bit about that and the freakout associated with said pics.
But she's become such a brat about it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brat is a very good word to describe it BC.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ugh. Double ugh to the Instagram/twitter person known as Fallen Star 1 or whatever too who is giving TB fans a hard time for speculating on said photo possibly showing Hep V on Sheriff Northman.
> 
> The absolute irony of her and her friends calling show fans obsessed and being snarky when they STALK the sets makes my eyes roll so hard I'm about to fall off my freaking chair!
> 
> SMH




Free, you're just jealous (or was it cranky?) that you can't stand around the set all night long (or day) to get the same picture over and over again. 
I wish I had that time in my day.

I am actually cranky but it's because Lykke Li postponed her concert to the end of the year.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah..Bag..that's me..a cranky, jealous beyotch. Or maybe..like most True Blood/Askars fans :






...over and over....


----------



## Zola24

^ :lolots: More than happy to be with the crazies 

Eta: That person is not exactly on set and probably has no more idea than the rest of us which is why she's being such a beatch. Hanging around on the perimeter is hardly 'inside info'.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. My mom has Alzheimer's.



I'm very sorry to hear that 

I really liked Eric and Willa too. It was a bit random for Eric to have another child but it worked very well. Their scenes were downright awesome. Which explains why we won't have any more of them, I guess ush:


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> ^ Thank you @*a_sussan*  I just feel guilty sometimes, as everyone else is making intelligent comments, and I just seem to be posting pix and random info I stumble across  Have a great weekend &#9829;x



There's no "just" about your posting pics and gifs


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> ^ :lolots: More than happy to be with the crazies
> 
> Eta: That person is not exactly on set and probably has no more idea than the rest of us which is why she's being such a beatch. Hanging around on the perimeter is hardly 'inside info'.



At least I wouldn't call it be on the set when you are outside the fence, call me crazy.. :lolots:


----------



## Idun

She (they really) must be there an awful lot. Is that normal behaviour in Hollywood/LA - having fans hanging around again and again on shoots? I'd be creeped out for sure


----------



## Zola24

^ @*Idun* - I'll pm you but it will have to be later as I'm late (as usual)


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> ^ @*Idun* - I'll pm you but it will have to be later as I'm late (as usual)




Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ :lolots: More than happy to be with the crazies
> 
> *Eta: That person is not exactly on set and probably has no more idea than the rest of us which is why she's being such a beatch. H*anging around on the perimeter is hardly 'inside info'.



Per the postings of other fans who have been able to witness exterior TB shots in the past they are told not to post any spoilers that they might see/hear. So it is possible that they're seeing something that could be considered spoilerish, such as what exactly going with his Hep V.

But over the years she and her group seem to have gotten a bit of an attitude.



Idun said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that
> 
> I really liked Eric and Willa too. It was a bit random for Eric to have another child but it worked very well. Their scenes were downright awesome. *Which explains why we won't have any more of them, I guess* ush:



You understand TB writers so well!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks everyone for all the updates, pics and info. 
and thanks Santress for the new pics from True Blood set, always exciting to see
and Alex looks gorgeous in them. 

The episode last season with Eric turning Willa was tender and scary at the same time. 
It reminded me of a classic filmscene from "Gone with the wind".  I thought it was among the best scenes in True Blood. 
The pics from the scene were so beautiful and romantic. 


Alex as Eric Northman in black and white:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From "Gone With the Wind"? :lolots:


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Per the postings of other fans who have been able to witness exterior TB shots in the past they are told not to post any spoilers that they might see/hear. So it is possible that they're seeing something that could be considered spoilerish, such as what exactly going with his Hep V.
> 
> But over the years she and her group seem to have gotten a bit of an attitude.



Yes, you are right 




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks everyone for all the updates, pics and info.
> and thanks Santress for the new pics from True Blood set, always exciting to see
> and Alex looks gorgeous in them.
> 
> *The episode last season with Eric turning Willa was tender and scary at the same time.
> It reminded me of a classic filmscene from "Gone with the wind".  I thought it was among the best scenes in True Blood.
> The pics from the scene were so beautiful and romantic.
> *
> 
> Alex as Eric Northman in black and white:
> 
> //37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxx48mxStI1qeoyjyo1_500.jpg



Yes, that whole Eric turning Willa scene was so good and very reminiscent of Gone with the Wind 


TB7 - spoiler/speculations - this is a link to mametupa's response as to whether Sookie's blood could cure Eric from a possible hep v infection http://mametupa.tumblr.com/post/84509401999

And this is the great photoset they reblogged straight after - noble, majestic kick *** Eric at his best 
















> mametupa:
> 
> Reblogging myself, b/c today I need this !


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From "Gone With the Wind"? :lolots:




Feeling better now I hope.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I thought you were kidding?  Sorry, I'm just not seeing _Gone with the Wind_. At all.


----------



## RedTopsy

It's one scene from Gone with the wind. Can't do research right now. Have to post later.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've seen the movie. _Many_ times. I'm a fan of the show (True Blood) but yeah, it won't convince me. You're entitled to your opinion.

*ETA:* This is the only relevant bit of fan fic I've seen, and this is just amusing. And given the way Season 7 will probably go...just as much of a fantasy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OT:

squirrel, you weren't in Florida recently, were you?

http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/10002891/Squirrel-goes-nuts-on-teen-taking-selfie

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder/conclusive-proof-that-squirrels-are-the-natural-enemy-of-the


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> OT:
> 
> squirrel, you weren't in Florida recently, were you?
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/10002891/Squirrel-goes-nuts-on-teen-taking-selfie
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder/conclusive-proof-that-squirrels-are-the-natural-enemy-of-the



  I saw that this morning BC and immediately thought of our furry friend too.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Well, a gal has to get her kicks! Don't poke cell phones in my face, just sayin'. 

I see Anna and Stephen joined Twitter....maybe we'll get some set pics!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, a gal has to get her kicks!* Don't poke cell phones in my face, just sayin'. *
> 
> I see *Anna and Stephen joined Twitter*....maybe we'll get some set pics!



Maybe you really should hang out with Alex, you can take care of those pesky paps for him 

I like the photo Stephen is using on his Twitter page. I'm a little surprised that they joined, wonder how much they'll actually tweet.


----------



## purseprincess32

I'm excited for this final season of True Blood and what they writers are going to do with the character arcs this season.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> OT:
> 
> squirrel, you weren't in Florida recently, were you?
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/10002891/Squirrel-goes-nuts-on-teen-taking-selfie
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder/conclusive-proof-that-squirrels-are-the-natural-enemy-of-the



:giggles: funny 

Good Morning, it's a beautiful Saturday here in Sweden and I am going to a party (theme Greece) tonight. We are a bunch of people that get together twice a year and eat, drink, talk and listen to Greek food, wine and music. Ha a great day. Kalimera!


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I've seen the movie. _Many_ times. I'm a fan of the show (True Blood) but yeah, it won't convince me. You're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> *ETA:* This is the only relevant bit of fan fic I've seen, and this is just amusing. And given the way Season 7 will probably go...just as much of a fantasy.



That is a great pic and it´s great for my "Gone with the wind" fantasy.  
Of course it´s amusing but also romantic and I´m a romantic girl.  
maybe silly but I don´t care.  

For me it´s a visual reminiscent of a scene not a similarity in the characters or the story.
(It´s a different story between Eric and Willa than the lovestory between Rhett and Scarlett).
Can´t find anyting else than movieposters and fanfiction pics though.




Zola24 said:


> Yes, you are right
> 
> Yes, that whole Eric turning Willa scene was so good and very reminiscent of Gone with the Wind



Lol, glad you also see the similarity, then we are two romantic girls here.


----------



## RedTopsy

From Cosmopolitan:








> Alexander Skarsgård in COSMOPOLITAN (US) June 2014 digital issue.




alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy* haha.. funny.. but true, he can't ever have other that a beautiful face.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I hate True Blood but love the Eric Northman character so much. I'm already depressed about not having a guaranteed Alexander Skarsgard project each June.


----------



## Madleiine

haha so true Topsy!


----------



## Blue Irina

Heard on True Blood set: Buckner's hands are tied due to Alan Ball.


----------



## Idun

Lots of meanings about Buckner these days.. Is Alan Ball still involved at all? I miss the guy in the middle - the one who seemed to clear up a lot of things for a short while.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blue Irina said:


> Heard on True Blood set: Buckner's hands are tied due to Alan Ball.



Source? Article?


----------



## Blue Irina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Source? Article?



Source is credible. I can say only in private.


----------



## Blue Irina

Idun said:


> Lots of meanings about Buckner these days.. Is Alan Ball still involved at all? I miss the guy in the middle - the one who seemed to clear up a lot of things for a short while.



Alan Ball is the executive producer. I thought he didn't have too much control. That he was more involved with Banshee and other projects. I was wrong.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Blue Irina said:


> Alan Ball is the executive producer. I thought he didn't have too much control. That he was more involved with Banshee and other projects. I was wrong.



Would Alan have some involvement at the end? Wouldn't be surprised. Is he really 'tying' Buckner's hands? Probably not. Ball got plenty of criticism, but as it turns out, Buckner seems to be more than able to screw things up on his own.
Does your source know what's actually going on? Probably no more than what the 'sources' for one Tumblr did, back in January, and they swore Alex wasn't going to be back for S7.
What do we know? Not much, thanks to the brilliant minds of the HBO marketing department. 
We do know he'll probably be done filming within the next 6-8 weeks, and then off to film Tarzan.
Then we can see what actually happens on TB, and start worrying about how Tarzan is going to turn out.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> And for gloomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askarslover


 

:urock: @ ZOLA! *Love it Love it love it* :giggles:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Would Alan have some involvement at the end? Wouldn't be surprised. Is he really 'tying' Buckner's hands? Probably not. Ball got plenty of criticism, but as it turns out, Buckner seems to be more than able to screw things up on his own.
> *Does your source know what's actually going on? Probably no more than what the 'sources' for one Tumblr did, back in January, and they swore Alex wasn't going to be back for S7.*
> What do we know? Not much, thanks to the brilliant minds of the HBO marketing department.
> We do know he'll probably be done filming within the next 6-8 weeks, and then off to film Tarzan.
> Then we can see what actually happens on TB, and start worrying about how Tarzan is going to turn out.



This...


----------



## Johanna81

Where is that IMDB poster that spoiled the 'Eric burning on a mountain top naked' scene when you need him/her?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> Where is that IMDB poster that spoiled the 'Eric burning on a mountain top naked' scene when you need him/her?



I do wonder who supplied that video to him? 



Blue Irina said:


> Ha! Much, much better. Check your PM.



Thanks.

But my point remains the same, while your source may have more credibility than some, the fact remains that I am a skeptic at heart, and we, in the end, don't know anything. 
I don't go on fan forums regarding Moyer as Bill, so don't know what sort of theories float around there regarding Bill, but it seems there's always some conspiracy theory as to why Eric isn't turning out the way some of his fans want him to.
Three years ago there was a theory, supposedly heard from a friend of someone who worked at HBO that they heard an argument with Ball and HBO execs concerning Ball's plans for Eric, and that HBO, being Beeel lovers, squashed it. 
We don't know squat, and even after the series ends, may never know exactly what went on behind the scenes int terms of who wanted what storylines.


----------



## OHVamp

Agree. There are so many rumors. Funny. I heard it was Ball who hated Eric and wanted to minimize his role, and it was HBO who had a screaming hissy fit in a meeting because they were smart enough to know who their golden goose was (not Bill). I don't believe rumors, but I'm sure guilty of listening to 'em.


----------



## Blue Irina

*BC*: I understand your point of view. There are many crazy theories. Like you said, we'll never know what truly happened. 

I'm very proud of Alex for being a professional until the very end. As a fan who loved book Eric first, I can only thank Alex for being so loyal and loving his character. That made the difference. Because no matter the BS from AB/Buckner, Alex knows he is playing a great character.


----------



## AB Negative

I totally agree.  Eric Northman was one of my favorite characters ever and Alex  treated him well.  Even when the writing sucked we cared about Eric because he played him so well.  So unlike Sookie...


----------



## Swanky

Hey!
Just a friendly reminder that this forum is really for news/pics/gossip. Please use his thread in TV to discuss his roles in depth


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> That is a great pic and it´s great for my "Gone with the wind" fantasy.
> Of course it´s amusing but also romantic and I´m a romantic girl.
> maybe silly but I don´t care.  'amuse:
> 
> For me it´s a visual reminiscent of a scene not a similarity in the characters or the story.
> (It´s a different story between Eric and Willa than the lovestory between Rhett and Scarlett).
> Can´t find anyting else than movieposters and fanfiction pics though.
> 
> Lol, *glad you also see the similarity, then we are two romantic girls here*.



That's us hopeless romantics (lol) and tku for the Cosmo article 























mametupa




gloomyharlow said:


> 'ty'urock: @ ZOLA! *Love it Love it love it* 'woot'giggles'



Tku2 





naima13







henricavyll


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * Thank you dear for doing my Monday morning to a better one.


----------



## Zola24

^ @*a_sussan* tku  Have a great day. It's a fab day here, it's May Day Bank Holiday and the sun's streaming through the window. Think I might go swimming (lol)






spygirl1129
















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict


----------



## Johanna81

That bathing scene from The East...good lawd. Every time I see it and its not like its new to me at all lol


----------



## Mimi2000

Those photos from The East just made me want to finally watch that movie.


----------



## Zola24

Johanna81 said:


> That bathing scene from The East...good lawd. Every time I see it and its not like its new to me at all lol



There are so many gifs of that scene  I wonder why? 




Mimi2000 said:


> Those photos from The East just made me want to finally watch that movie.



Not that we're shallow or anything  It is a good movie tho and well worth seeing  The dvd is also available to buy


----------



## a_sussan

Still haven't seen it.


----------



## Madleiine

it is a really good movie, everyone should see it.  

Btw, hot gifs!


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Still haven't seen it.


I was really surprised by how good it was because I was convinced it would be awful as to me britt, zal and Ellen all came across as pretentious twits during pr for the film which really put me off watching it


----------



## a_sussan

Opheliaballs said:


> I was really surprised by how good it was because I was convinced it would be awful as to me britt, zal and Ellen all came across as pretentious twits during pr for the film which really put me off watching it



This is one reason why I haven't seen it and then it's not just my type of movie.  So I still feel a bit nay. ..


----------



## Mimi2000

Not that we're shallow or anything  It is a good movie tho and well worth seeing  The dvd is also available to buy [/QUOTE]

I heard it's a good movie from a friend but those photo just made me wanna watch sooner rather than later. Lol. I will surely buy the DVD.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> This is one reason why I haven't seen it and then it's not just my type of movie.  So I still feel a bit nay. ..



I didn't want to write it but I feel the same way. They sounds so .. I don't know what but considering their line of work I feel a need to take what they say with a large does of salt  It doesn't mean it's not a good movie of course or that Alex didn't do a good job


----------



## a_sussan

So thank you * Idun *,  for not feeling like a total fool about this with me. I don't like the story.  Sorry, I truly love Alex work. But this is a nay for me even that he has some hot scenes in it.


----------



## RedTopsy

What did they say during promotion? 
Have I missed out on something?
I know Brit and Zal talked in interviews about living a period like some sorts of outsiders.


----------



## Idun

RedTopsy said:


> What did they say during promotion?
> Have I missed out on something?
> I know Brit and Zal talked in interviews about living a period like some sorts of outsiders.



Honestly I stopped listening to them very quickly :ninja: But for me it was a mix of this sort of slightly "we have seen the light and need to tell you all that this is the right way to do everything vegan/anti-pharma-money-banks-big-corporations-we-lived-in-the-woods-for-weeks-and-found-food-in-dumpsters-with-homless-people" attitude while working in Hollywood with lots of big names. Really it's just my impression, I just don't get how sustainability and living and working in Hollywood goes well together - regardless of how well-meant it is. 

Glad to hear I'm not alone a_sussan!


----------



## a_sussan

Idun said:


> Honestly I stopped listening to them very quickly :ninja: But for me it was a mix of this sort of slightly "we have seen the light and need to tell you all that this is the right way to do everything vegan/anti-pharma-money-banks-big-corporations-we-lived-in-the-woods-for-weeks-and-found-food-in-dumpsters-with-homless-people" attitude while working in Hollywood with lots of big names. Really it's just my impression, I just don't get how sustainability and living and working in Hollywood goes well together - regardless of how well-meant it is.



+1 on that


----------



## RedTopsy

Ok. Maybe they were trying to get a feeling for the story as they wrote it themselves. 
Anyway I get the impression of them as "indie" or they are trying for it. 
I have watched The East and I liked it. Not the best film I have seen but interesting enough and I think I will watch all films with Alex (almost all of them )


----------



## Madleiine

I actually think Brit mentioned it in an interview that they were trying to find a special feeling while they wrote the script. But i could be wrong
yeah they are very Indie.


----------



## Bandwagons

These scenes always make me wonder if Alexander keeps a person on staff just to monitor the water around him...The level is always so perfectly placed. 


(Also, this is my first post, although I've been lurking for quite a while. Hi, everyone!)


----------



## Madleiine

Hi Bandwagons! Welcome


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> These scenes always make me wonder if Alexander keeps a person on staff just to monitor the water around him...*The level is always so perfectly placed. *
> 
> 
> (Also, this is my first post, although I've been lurking for quite a while. Hi, everyone!)



:welcome2:

Alex wouldn't have someone, but the crew on whatever he's filming would, whether it's water or furniture, etc., depending on what rating they want.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I have to profess some amount of surprise that some of you all have not seen The East. I had to sit through an insufferable Q&A in a post Sundance showing in Ann Arbor in January before real release (as part of the Sundance program to spread key films beyond the festival) because someone gave me tickets, but I probably would have seen it regardless if I were an Alex fan. And yes, Brit and her director are as annoying as you might imagine, but I said then, as did others, way back in the relevant threads and agreed it's still a superior film. I can assure you, it's a better part for him than Disconnect, Battleship, Straw Dogs or others.  So - my genuine question is, if you guys are " true fans" of Alex who squee every time we have new pap pics of him, why would you not see a film he clearly felt strongly about supporting (even if you you weren't of the Freegan society, which I'm not either, but decided to suspend disbelief). I am genuinely curious, this is not sarcasm.


----------



## Idun

There's a definition of being a "true fan"?


----------



## RedTopsy

I wonder if it´s possible to define or explain the word "true fan" in general terms,
maybe it´s different opinions on that? 
I just know that personally I want to see Alex in his filmroles because he is my favourite
actor.  I like other actors as well, but Alex is my favourite.  
I don´t want to miss a chance to see him in character in a film. 
I don´t have to be a fan of the other actors or crew in the film or support their political
view of things wich sometimes is totally opposite my viewpoint. 
also it could be interesting to see a film that is different from films that I usually watch. 
 I want to support Alex in his films so that I get to see him in more films (me being a fan).  



Welcome, Bandwagons.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Welcome Bandwagons


----------



## scaredsquirrel

"True fan" was a characterization, not intended to be a slur (and not really my point).  Was simply curious why for a role where he had the most screen time and stature of any film he had been in up to that point, anyone who is on this thread, follows him, etc, would not see that movie.  I get not seeing Straw Dogs, given the approach can offend some people, but this one surprises me.


----------



## a_sussan

*Squirrel*, I can only answer for myself on why I haven't seen the movie. The subject don't interest me at all. I'm sure it's a good movie and Alex is a great actor but nay..but  sure I can watch it just to see Alex but then I feel that I would miss the point off the movie. I might change my mind but right now it not on my see-list. But then again not many movies are..


----------



## BagBerry13

There are only a very few actors on my list I'd throw money out for just because they're in a film I'm either not interested in or I know is crap. Because it's not just about supporting your fave actor but also making a statement. If people continue watching sh*tty movies in cinema (therefore giving money to the industry) they will continue making sh*tty movies.
And yes, Johnny Depp still gets my support.


----------



## a_sussan

The last movie I saw on a cinema was 'Only lovers left alive' and that was a special occasion. Don't go very often to see movie on cinema.


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> The last movie I saw on a cinema was *'Only lovers left alive'* and that was a special occasion. Don't go very often to see movie on cinema.



And that's the kind of films one should support. Well done, artistic but not as much that you want to slap the director and very talented actors who do it for the story not the money.
I saw it back in January and was very happy about the wide advertising it got here. I was tempted to pose in front of those big a*s posters on the street.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you * Bag * and yes, it is a great movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thats true about the Superhero films that are made now,
they are not in my taste, (unless Alex is in the film.  )
He is the only actor I will pay money to see in *almost *any film. 
I like indiefilms, the ones I have seen always surprises me somehow and
they also need support.  I´m glad Alex is mixing both indies and studiofilms
that way I get to see both. I think he´s made good choices in his films so far,
leading up to were he is now.  
But it is very exciting times ahead for him. He is going to be the leadactor in
one of the biggest films of 2016 and I think most actors would like that. 
I can´t  wait to see him as Tarzan.
I´m also looking forward to superindie, "Diary of a teenage girl".
That´s a real good mix of films I would say.


----------



## BagBerry13

RedTopsy said:


> Thats true about the Superhero films that are made now,
> they are not in my taste, (unless Alex is in the film.  )
> He is the only actor I will pay money to see in *almost *any film.
> I like indiefilms, the ones I have seen always surprises me somehow and
> they also need support.  I´m glad Alex is mixing both indies and studiofilms
> that way I get to see both. I think he´s made good choices in his films so far,
> leading up to were he is now.
> But it is very exciting times ahead for him. He is going to be the leadactor in
> one of the biggest films of 2016 and I think most actors would like that.
> I can´t  wait to see him as Tarzan.
> I´m also looking forward to superindie, "Diary of a teenage girl".
> *That´s a real good mix of films I would say.*



Yeah but the question is, would you have also seen it if Alex wasn't in it? With this attitude you miss out on a lot of other great films.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Totally agree, I don't see much in the theater either, but now you can get almost everything on download free once it gets past theatrical run. There's a lot of great stuff in the independent mode that doesn't get supported because it isn't all CGI (so thank god for on demand viewing) - but since every actor good, bad or inbetween is getting into franchise movies, I don't think they are going anywhere, and probably it makes sense for their career.  And I can't really judge if someone gets their greatest enjoyment ever waiting to be at the first showing at midnight of a Batman movie, but wouldn't be my first choice either.  I don't think Alex would be the type to do many of those.

and Bag, we have to talk about Depp, you really need to give that some more thought.  Unless you're talking about early Depp.  but that's for another thread


----------



## RedTopsy

BagBerry13 said:


> *Yeah but the question is, would you have also seen it if Alex wasn't in it?* With this attitude you miss out on a lot of other great films.




I don´t know.  Maybe I would have watched it if I had known about the film. 
That is the thing with indies they don´t have so much promotion.
I usually watch different kind of films and not only those with Alex. 
But I don´t pay to watch them in cinema, only a few films each year.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Totally agree, I don't see much in the theater either, but now you can get almost everything on download free once it gets past theatrical run. There's a lot of great stuff in the independent mode that doesn't get supported because it isn't all CGI (so thank god for on demand viewing) - but since every actor good, bad or inbetween is getting into franchise movies, I don't think they are going anywhere, and probably it makes sense for their career.  And I can't really judge if someone gets their greatest enjoyment ever waiting to be at the first showing at midnight of a Batman movie, but wouldn't be my first choice either.  I don't think Alex would be the type to do many of those.
> 
> *and Bag, we have to talk about Depp, you really need to give that some more thought.  Unless you're talking about early Depp.  but that's for another thread*



I like going to the cinema. I like the atmosphere and diving into another world for 2 hours. I go at least twice a month. Last one I've seen was _Her_. Beautiful!!!

Listen woman, we are going through a dark valley right now. It will get better again. Until then we have to sit this out and wait for the rainbow.


----------



## a_sussan

BagBerry13 said:


> I like going to the cinema. I like the atmosphere and diving into another world for 2 hours. I go at least twice a month. Last one I've seen was _Her_. Beautiful!!!
> 
> Listen woman, we are going through a dark valley right now. It will get better again. *Until then we have to sit this out and wait for the rainbow.*



I like rainbows, so now let's hope for a big, colorful one with a big pot of gold and unicorns.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

a_sussan, Bag believes in unicorns as well, and she also believes that one is going to ride in with Charlize on it without Penn attached to her .


----------



## a_sussan

lol.... bah.. ain't gonna happen...   well at least not in my rainbow country, and with my unicorns. .


----------



## Johanna81

I need to find the Depp thread. I think I've seen most of his films. I really want to see the Arizona one with Faye Dunaway though. Someone want to point the way to the Depp thread?


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> a_sussan, Bag believes in unicorns as well, and she also believes that one is going to ride in with Charlize on it without Penn attached to her .



Seriously, I'm still waiting for them to come out and say, "Ha! We pulled a Joaquin Phoenix on y'all." I still can't digest this constellation. Why didn't she continue friends-with-benefitting with Keanu?


----------



## Idun

^ That's a _very_ good question.

Personally I think very, very few actors (I can't really think of any) only make good movies. Lots of crappy movies are made, some even with very good actors in them. What's "good" and what's "crappy" is obviously very subjective but if the people behind it, or the story or the pr or the premise of a movie looks like crap to me, then I can't say I'm one to go and see it, even if the lead is someone I like. Very few things about The East appealed to me - I can't think of much else than Alex actually.. since it never came out here anyway it's hard to find it too (unless you download and I'm not a fan of that). So yeah.. I don't know if that disqualifies me as a true fan (  ) but I don't plan on doing it differently. I wish him much succes but I hope he gets it doing great movies and not "just" movies if that makes sense.


----------



## Bandwagons

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!

I actually really enjoyed The East. It was a premise I hadn't seen before and while it was a bit self-important, the performances kept my attention on the film. I can't say that I'm interested in Tarzan for any reason except Alex, though. I'm not sure that I care about him in a beefcake role, despite how easy it'll be on the eyes. One of the things I like most about him as an actor is that he doesn't tend to go for those kind of roles.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Band!

An oldie from January 2014 with Inge, Björne, Keith and Sibylla Deen (who recently co-starred with Fares in *Tyrant*).

This one was not tagged but Sibylla Deen does have a relatively large (1000+) instagram following and lists her real name under her account.





"My Swedish Security Team."

-*jesuissibylla* @ instagr.am via *fyskarsgards* tumblr

*uploaded January 11, 2014


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!
> 
> I actually really enjoyed The East. It was a premise I hadn't seen before and while it was a bit self-important, the performances kept my attention on the film.* I can't say that I'm interested in Tarzan for any reason except Alex, though. I'm not sure that I care about him in a beefcake role, despite how easy it'll be on the eyes.* One of the things I like most about him as an actor is that he doesn't tend to go for those kind of roles.



Since Alex doesn't want to do straight beefcake roles I'm presuming there's something more to the script than just Alex in period costume and then a loincloth.
I'm hoping for a fun/serious adventure movie.



Santress said:


> Welcome, Band!
> 
> An oldie from January 2014 with *Inge*, Björne, Keith and Sibylla Deen (who recently co-starred with Fares in *Tyrant*).
> 
> This one was not tagged but Sibylla Deen does have a relatively large (1000+) instagram following and lists her real name under her account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My Swedish Security Team."
> 
> -*jesuissibylla* @ instagr.am via *fyskarsgards* tumblr
> 
> *uploaded January 11, 2014



Inge! And what a lovely hat on the guy in the left corner. /snark

From ASNet, HBO is showing a 45 minute TB farewell show on June 15.

http://www.hbo.com/#/schedule/detail/focusId/774017?startTime=2014-05-06T15:51:08Z&cmpid=ABC464


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since Alex doesn't want to do straight beefcake roles I'm presuming there's something more to the script than just Alex in period costume and then a loincloth.
> I'm hoping for a fun/serious adventure movie.




It's my impression that it's David Yates directing that means something significant to him - did he say that in an interview or am I imagining things? I'm not a DY fan because of where he took Harry Potter but the man knows how to direct an big movie and make it interesting so I really, really hope there's more to his Tarzan than just Alex being huge and swinging in trees..


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ETA: Here's a good blog post on the last book, which I never bothered reading. It might not make complete sense, since you've not read the books, but it's a good summary of why many fans were beyond annoyed at it:
> 
> http://www.sookieverseblog.com/2013/05/16/dead-on-arrival-a-review-of-dead-ever-after/


 
I finally got around to reading it. I saw the books in the library and borrowed a few just to skim over them. _Skim_. Thanks again 



Idun said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that
> 
> I really liked Eric and Willa too. It was a bit random for Eric to have another child but it worked very well. Their scenes were downright awesome. Which explains why we won't have any more of them, I guess


 
Thanks about my mom  Yeah it's hard, which is why I mostly live in some fantasy world. I'm glad I have a home aide for my mom for help. I use to take care of her by myself and me lifting her up among other stuff must be why my back is so screwed up now. 

About Willa and Eric, I agree with you 



Zola24 said:


> That's us hopeless romantics (lol) and tku for the Cosmo article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mametupa


 
Never could understand his character's behavior in "Om Sara".  Why couldn't he have sex with her? He didn't want her to work either, but she ended up getting her way...but it's the whole sex thing that always got me, and I guess the English subtitles for the film doesn't really clear it up. I thought it may be his character was gay, but at the end of the movie, he was married to another woman and she was pregnant! See why I'm lost?

Great screen caps! 



Opheliaballs said:


> I was really surprised by how good it was because I was convinced it would be awful as to me britt, zal and Ellen all came across as pretentious twits during pr for the film which really put me off watching it


 
I agree. I was going to see the film anyway because Alex was in it, but had Alex not been in it, I really could have cared less.  Brit and Ellen Page did come across in the interviews pretty pretentious.  Alex was superb in the film, but the film itself wasn't brilliant or anything special. It was political and environmental which is a genre I usually like. Don't know many environmental movies but some great political films are All The President's Men and Oliver Stone's JFK. The East is nowhere as good as those two films. Disconnect was much better in my opinion. 




scaredsquirrel said:


> my genuine question is, if you guys are " true fans" of Alex who squee every time we have new pap pics of him, why would you not see a film he clearly felt strongly about supporting (even if you you weren't of the Freegan society, which I'm not either, but decided to suspend disbelief). I am genuinely curious, this is not sarcasm.


 

I have watched *all* of Alex's films/TV shows, including the Swedish one's I don't even understand. If he's in the next Power Ranger movie, I would watch it as well. The only other actors I do that for, aside for Alex is,  Michael Pitt, Kate Hudson and Sienna Miller 



a_sussan said:


> The last movie I saw on a cinema was 'Only lovers left alive' and that was a special occasion. Don't go very often to see movie on cinema.


 
Really want to see 'Only lovers left alive' . But I rent/Netflix the films. I don't go to theaters much. It's very expensive here in NY. $15 +. I'm poor so I prefer that money going to groceries then to see 1 film in the theater, but that's just me. lol


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since Alex doesn't want to do straight beefcake roles I'm presuming there's something more to the script than just Alex in period costume and then a loincloth.
> I'm hoping for a fun/serious adventure movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Inge! And what a lovely hat on the guy in the left corner. /snark
> 
> From ASNet, HBO is showing a 45 minute TB farewell show on June 15.
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/#/schedule/detail/focusId/774017?startTime=2014-05-06T15:51:08Z&cmpid=ABC464


 
There's also a poll on IMDB and Eric and Pam are winning by a landslide. 

http://www.imdb.com/poll/nNU_ccw07aY/?ref_=po_ti
http://www.imdb.com/poll/P8Bqif5O-w8/?ref_=bd_rh


Although the main protagonists on _True Blood_  is *Sookie* and *Bill* , they _are not_ the most beloved characters on True Blood as this IMDB poll shows. The support characters ( which I wouldn&#8217;t even call it much of a &#8220;support&#8221; since Pam and Eric barely show up in the episodes) *Eric* and *Pam*  are greatly favored by fans.

* Let that sink in True Blood writers. *


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> It's my impression that it's David Yates directing that means something significant to him - did he say that in an interview or am I imagining things? I'm not a DY fan because of where he took Harry Potter but the man knows how to direct an big movie and make it interesting so I really, really hope there's more to his Tarzan than just Alex being huge and swinging in trees..




I know what you mean regarding Harry Potter but I don't believe this was necessarily Yates' mistake/intention. He had to take HP to a new level. He couldn't portray those 16 year olds very lighthearted anymore. He had to make it darker because the books got darker.
I have no idea what he'll do with Tarzan but I'm not really interested in it either.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> Never could understand his character's behavior in "Om Sara".  Why couldn't he have sex with her? He didn't want her to work either, but she ended up getting her way...but it's the whole sex thing that always got me, and I guess the English subtitles for the film doesn't really clear it up. I thought it may be his character was gay, but at the end of the movie, he was married to another woman and she was pregnant! See why I'm lost?




It was about, if I remember correctly because it was years ago when I saw it, him not being able to deal with her ambitions. The not-having-sex-with-her was his way of rejecting the whole idea. I believe he expected her to be a WAG and just cater to his needs.
I don't believe you've seen ALL his movies. Have you seen the masterpiece that is Järngänget?  Though it is quite alright.


----------



## a_sussan

I seen both 'About Sara' and 'Järngänget', haven't seen 'The dog trick' either :ashamed:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> It was about, if I remember correctly because it was years ago when I saw it, him not being able to deal with her ambitions. The not-having-sex-with-her was his way of rejecting the whole idea. I believe he expected her to be a WAG and just cater to his needs.
> I don't believe you've seen ALL his movies. Have you seen the masterpiece that is Järngänget?  Though it is quite alright.



They remarketed that in English under the name "White Water Fury" which kind of makes me think it's going to be a Swedish version of Deliverance.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I loved the dog trick


----------



## Bandwagons

gloomyharlow said:


> Never could understand his character's behavior in "Om Sara".  Why couldn't he have sex with her? He didn't want her to work either, but she ended up getting her way...but it's the whole sex thing that always got me, and I guess the English subtitles for the film doesn't really clear it up. I thought it may be his character was gay, but at the end of the movie, he was married to another woman and she was pregnant! See why I'm lost?



I figured it was just a sign of their relationship falling apart. He obviously wanted sex (with women) as evidenced by the porn, but he just couldn't bring himself to want HER anymore. She wasn't the person he wanted her to be. Then he asked her to marry him because it seemed like that would fix the problem in the same way that some people think having a baby will fix their relationship...And that always works out well.


----------



## Johanna81

Let's see. I've seen Om Sara, Wings of Glass (i love that whole movie), clips of the one where he is some kind of steel engineer and got the singer-janitor woman pregnant, clips of him singing to the woman from WoG who is getting a heart transplant or something, 13 (which slightly traumatized me), battleship, double shift (which i wish i saw with subtitles...and i seem to like the crazy bearded look on him even then), disconnect, the east, what maisie knew, straw dogs, melancholia, the moomins movie (that was cute and a bit odd but then I grew up on Scooby Doo, Snorks and the Care Bears), metropia and I want to see all of Puss but have only seen clips. Saw the dog trick the movie and some of the short version and clips from that Boogie Knights movie which I so wish I could see all of, I think I've seen all of Kill Your Darlings (I loved him as Geert), some clips of Cuppen and Beyond the Pole and Never Be Mine. I saw the first two episodes of Generation Kill before me and Netflix parted ways (I should really finish that) and of course Zoolander years ago.


----------



## a_sussan

The last pics (gym pics), where from 24th April so he's back on the ninja mode. It's way to long time without any new pic or info. Where are you Ninja Tarzan?? :what:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Way off topic but I've just read this and found it interesting 

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/5-000-old-vampire-grave-unearthed-polish-marketplace-102010600.html


----------



## Madleiine

I hate his ninja mode.  Hope he pops up soon. 
woow, that´s was very intresting Ophelia


----------



## Santress

New promo still from *The Giver*:





(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Madleiine

wohoo! Thank u Santress!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Santress*!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress

I love Alex's hair like that


----------



## a_sussan

(found it on Pinterest)


----------



## so confusing

Squirrel! Housekeeping!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> New promo still from The Giver:



Tku for all the pix 




a_sussan said:


> 'graucho'laugh:
> *(found it on Pinterest)*



Or peeking out from behind a tree?  If only (le sigh)






beaufortplace


@*Bandwagons* :welcome2:


----------



## skarsbabe

Hello all! I just wanted to say I've lurked here for a while and love all your posts about Alex. I finally joined and will hopefully have something good to share too


----------



## Zola24

^ Hiya @*Skarsbabe*  and welcome. I'm sure you'll luv it here - I luv your name 

Eta: Frick - I've just turned the page, I hate when I do that. To hopefully make it worthwhile 






















luvtheviking

Will always lv the ssn4 promo


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome Bandwagon and skarsbabe.


----------



## Madleiine

:welcome2:@Skarsbabe


----------



## Opheliaballs

Welcome skarsbabe


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * thank you. :hug:


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress and Zola for the pics and gifs.

Welcome Skarsbabe.


----------



## Zola24

*a_sussan* and *RedTopsy* - tku2 

Alex - where are you?  I miss you so effin much 







down-in-the-rabbit-hole


----------



## Zola24

Please show your adorkable sexy face and body 





























luvtheviking


----------



## a_sussan

:thumbup::thumbup: love u Zola!!!!


----------



## Blue Irina

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hiya @*Skarsbabe*  and welcome. I'm sure you'll luv it here - I luv your name
> 
> Eta: Frick - I've just turned the page, I hate when I do that. To hopefully make it worthwhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvtheviking
> 
> Will always lv the ssn4 promo



UNF! Thank you Zola!


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, yeah* Sussan * Love me, love my friend (lol) and tku2* @Blue Irina* 






skarsjoy


















sikanapanele

And to think I was having a mild panic attack as to how the Tarzan movie might turn out 








henricavyll


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola* I love you!!! You give me  Skarsgad and Skarsgad it's like Skaramusm. ...


----------



## Zola24

^ *Sussan* :giggles: Sweet dreams 





shonnia21









teacuphumanss


----------



## a_sussan

Oh my oh my... good night  hot..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah, yeah* Sussan * Love me, love my friend (lol) and tku2* @Blue Irina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsjoy
> 
> sikanapanele
> 
> *And to think I was having a mild panic attack as to how the Tarzan movie might turn out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll



I'm just hoping that they don't end up manscaping him for Tarzan. Because that would be stupid and unnecessary.



Zola24 said:


> ^ *Sussan*  Sweet dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shonnia21
> 
> 
> 
> teacuphumanss



I really really like that still of Eric and Jason.








http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...s-he-looks-like-a-dentist-and-this-book-looks


----------



## skarsbabe

Well this is a good sign for spending time here, after reading the past 2 months of posts I had the most wonderful dream of Askars last night  

Thank you for all your welcomes!


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> It was about, if I remember correctly because it was years ago when I saw it, him not being able to deal with her ambitions. The not-having-sex-with-her was his way of rejecting the whole idea. I believe he expected her to be a WAG and just cater to his needs.
> I don't believe you've seen ALL his movies. Have you seen the masterpiece that is Järngänget?  Though it is quite alright.


 
When I say "seen all his Swedish films" I mean the ones they have in my library including what I can get on you tube. For Järngänget, I only seen this clip http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=10418

Kill Your Darlings was on Netflix not too long ago, and it's been removed for some off reason, but someone has uploaded the film on YouTube like "Om Sara" and a few others. So that's how I pretty much seen his Swedish films. Not easy finding them here. I thank god for YouTube everyday. lol  



a_sussan said:


> I seen both 'About Sara' and 'Järngänget', haven't seen 'The dog trick' either :ashamed:


 
Only small portions of The Dog Trick is on YouTube and it's the Alex clips. 



Bandwagons said:


> I figured it was just a sign of their relationship falling apart. He obviously wanted sex (with women) as evidenced by the porn, but he just couldn't bring himself to want HER anymore. She wasn't the person he wanted her to be. Then he asked her to marry him because it seemed like that would fix the problem in the same way that some people think having a baby will fix their relationship...And that always works out well.


 
I think he saw the real Sara when she started flipping out at her mom at the wedding. lol




Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah, yeah* Sussan * Love me, love my friend (lol) and tku2* @Blue Irina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I was having a mild panic attack as to how the Tarzan movie might turn out
> 
> 
> henricavyll


 
Thanks for all those awesome gifs 

Gosh, that is somewhat what he will look like when he plays Tarzan 

If you find some of Eric and Pam from that Flashback scene, can you please post them. Love me some Eric and Pam 



skarsbabe said:


> Well this is a good sign for spending time here, after reading the past 2 months of posts I had the most wonderful dream of Askars last night
> 
> Thank you for all your welcomes!


 

Welcome! I'm not good with finding gif's like Zola, but here is an oldie but goody for a nice welcome here.


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> When I say "seen all his Swedish films" I mean the ones they have in my library including what I can get on you tube. For Järngänget, I only seen this clip http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=10418
> 
> Kill Your Darlings was on Netflix not too long ago, and it's been removed for some off reason, but someone has uploaded the film on YouTube like "Om Sara" and a few others. So that's how I pretty much seen his Swedish films. Not easy finding them here. I thank god for YouTube everyday. lol




Thanks Gloomy! I'll take that pic  Are his swedish films on YouTube? I've wanted to see Hundtricket for a while but nothing has any English subs!


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> Thanks Gloomy! I'll take that pic  Are his swedish films on YouTube? I've wanted to see Hundtricket for a while but nothing has any English subs!


 
Some are on Youtube. This fan page http://askarsgard.com/ is a great place to go to when it comes to his films and some of the pages provide video links as well. 

Here's another oldie but goodie from Straw Dogs


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm *just hoping that they don't end up manscaping* *him for Tarzan*. Because that would be stupid and unnecessary.
> 
> I really really like that still of Eric and Jason.
> 
> 37.media.tumblr.com/29591622713d3fbe839f1f0878142a61/tumblr_n5c0l1XFCY1qdljtto1_500.png
> canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/85264076170/cus-he-looks-like-a-dentist-and-this-book-looks



Oh Buckeye, the manscaping, don't say that, now you've got me quietly panicking again 

I love that still of Eric and Jason too. It is such an intense photo - and I love Eric's hair at the back  it reminds me of when he escapes under the van whilst cradling Nora 

And tku for the CBLA funny  Adds Askars as a Swedish Dentist to my fantasy list 





skarsbabe said:


> Thanks Gloomy! I'll take that pic  Are his swedish films on YouTube? *I've wanted to see Hundtricket for a while but nothing has any English subs!*





gloomyharlow said:


> Some are on Youtube. This fan page http://askarsgard.com/ is a great place to go to when it comes to his films and some of the pages provide video links as well. 'smile1:
> 
> Here's another oldie but goodie from Straw Dogs



Thank you for the great pix Gloomy  

Yes that Eric/Pam scene was so erotic, and there are loads of gifs, I'll just have to try and remember what I tagged them. Searching 'just porn' doesn't narrow the field down too much  I'll try and find the best and hopefully put them in some kind of order  if I can keep my concentration long enough (lol).

Hundtricket (in 14 parts) with English subtitles is available on the SkarsgardChannel. Link to part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBOhfavLWwA&list=PL42624BC2FFB292B4&index=2 They also have loads of fab Alex stuff  so we'll see you in a few weeks then Skarsbabe (lol). You'll certainly have sweet dreams 
Eta: Correction: Well that's annoying all those parts are just Alex's scenes. I know the entire movie is/was around as I've seen it. **** **** my pc is such a mess, I'll have to get back to you. I'm so sorry


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Hundtricket (in 14 parts) with English subtitles is available on the SkarsgardChannel. Link to part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBOhfavLWwA&list=PL42624BC2FFB292B4&index=2 They also have loads of fab Alex stuff


----------



## Zola24

skarsbabe said:


> 'woot'cloud9'ty'



Oh I am so sorry  I added an eta to my above post and we seem to have crossed in cyberspace. You would be better off watching the clips as Gloomy said through askarsgard.com. Link http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=9765  as it also has a great blooper reel 
YouTube seem to be going through a mega clear-up  If I remember the link to where I saw the entire movie, I'll let you know 

Eta: Now I feel so bad seeing your 'super happy smiles' :shame:

Eta2: By way of a peace offering, the shower scene as I can always find that 















henricavyll


----------



## eiling8

Larger version without watermark

Katie Holmes,Alexander Skarsgard in The Giver new Stills

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31.0-8/10296355_644049439011406_3283260878429124337_o.jpg


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all the great photos and gifs  Sadly Alex is hiding for too many days ... probably he's very busy working on TB set and to make his body fit for Tarzan


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you ladies for the sexy gifs and pics!  
and Zola now I have re-watched "The Dogtrick" (Hundtricket) thanks to you, 
it´s been a while since I saw it. Love seeing young Alex in his films, a little nostalgic though.  
I can also recommend the film "Wings of Glass"(Vingar av glas) for those interested in 
films with young Alex.


----------



## RedTopsy

Cute gifs of Alex and a baby.  
(from Disconnect 2012)


























henricavyll.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks * Topsy * age really suits him well. He was cute and yum when he was young but, dang he's hot and sexy now.


----------



## Bandwagons

a_sussan said:


> Thanks * Topsy * age really suits him well. He was cute and yum when he was young but, dang he's hot and sexy now.



I agree. He really had to grow into his looks.


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Oh I am so sorry  I added an eta to my above post and we seem to have crossed in cyberspace. You would be better off watching the clips as Gloomy said through askarsgard.com. Link http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=9765  as it also has a great blooper reel
> YouTube seem to be going through a mega clear-up  If I remember the link to where I saw the entire movie, I'll let you know



Even better! Thanks so very much. That shower scene is just..... (no words).

I think he was super hot when he was younger, in almost a 'typical hot' way. But now? Oh jeez, he's beyond handsome, looks so much more fine, and he doesn't even have to try! 

I'm thinking men that are 10 years older are my perfect fit


----------



## Blue Irina

Enjoy! 

Source: henricavyll.tumblr.com


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the pix and gifs  Alex has always been 'a looker' and has definitely improved with age  he just oozes pure sex appeal and charm 

@gloomyharlow - for you  I hope this works out ok and is not too much. I loved the whole Eric turning Pam story-line too  Hey, Buckner this is sexy and provocative  burning on top of a mountain, even if fully front-view naked, definitely isn't 

Fab fan vid 


Eric & Pam // Medicine
Dani Dmcink - Published on 9 Jul 2013
Madam Pamela and Mr. Northman's encounter before she had been turned.






mametupa
















switchbladekiller






mametupa






spuffyfeels


----------



## Zola24

skarsjoy


----------



## Zola24

maymay0725
















mydamnposts


----------



## Zola24

tallblondeviking






missford (now missfordtb1)


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardnet























spygirl1129







hansprinsessa:

This gives me headcanons like whoa.

Eric, after he turned Pam, loved to watch her sleep. Since he was so much older than her, he would wake long before she did. Hed open his eyes, but he wouldnt move a muscle, wouldnt budge; hed just lay there, watching her, studying every bit of her face. Her eyelashes, her nose, her lips. At first, when shed wake up and catch him staring at her it would startle her, and shed probably make some smartass comment about him being a creeper, but after a while, she wouldnt even open her eyes when she first woke up. Shed pretend to be asleep, knowing he knew better, just so she could lie there and enjoy feeling how much he loved and adored her through their bond.


----------



## Zola24

The Hottest Crush 2014: Round 1 Alexander Skarsgard vs. James McAvoy - vote http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/page/3

Pse vote - I'm surprised it's so close, although James is very nice  he's no Alexander Skarsgård 

You'll have to scroll down a bit. Hey @*Mik1986* you can even vote for Joe  I must love you 'cos I did (lol) 
eta: although I can't put a link in the JM thread as it's too old. Sorry


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you for the gifs Zola. Eric turning Pam is my ultimate favourite moment in true blood


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you all for the pix and gifs and make my sunday better. 
 That scene when Eric turn Pam is my favourite too.


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Thank you for the gifs Zola. Eric turning Pam is my ultimate favourite moment in true blood





Madleiine said:


> Thank you all for the pix and gifs and make my sunday better.
> That scene when Eric turn Pam is my favourite too.



Tku  Yes, I love Pam and Eric too, they have had some great scenes 
































lecterisms

And 'cos of the image limit I've had to split this post, (grr!)


----------



## Zola24

> lecterisms:
> 
> epic ****ing love story




Eta: I almost forgot, that celeb crush poll, Alex got through the first round  60% to 40% 
I just hope he doesn't get Chris Hemsworth or Fassy in the next :wondering
Oh and @*Mik1986* Joe didn't get past Darren Criss  Sorry - gives you a big hug  I've missed our hi5's. Love to you and your Mom &#9829;x


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Eta: I almost forgot, that celeb crush poll, Alex got through the first round  60% to 40%
> I just hope he doesn't get Chris Hemsworth or Fassy in the next :wondering



:boxing: bring him on, Alex can beat anyone!  voted


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Eta: I almost forgot, that celeb crush poll, Alex got through the first round  60% to 40%
> I just hope he doesn't get Chris Hemsworth or Fassy in the next :wondering
> Oh and @*Mik1986* Joe didn't get past Darren Criss  Sorry - gives you a big hug  I've missed our hi5's. Love to you and your Mom &#9829;x



Voted for Alex!  

A little inspiration pic:









> "Just to tribute Alex&#8217; natural looks. Not photoshopped, airbrushed etc. Just a little &#8220;make up&#8221; for the UK interview with the Vampire 2010".



askarsvideoblog.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Zola and Topsy, thank you for pics and gifs.  Made this weekend much better.


----------



## Zola24

skarsbabe said:


> 'boxing: bring him on, Alex can beat anyone!  voted 'D



:giggles: 




a_sussan said:


> Zola and Topsy, thank you for pics and gifs.  Made this weekend much better.



Tku2 




RedTopsy said:


> Voted for Alex!  'smile1:
> 
> A little inspiration pic:
> 
> 37.media.tumblr.com/8bb838dabb2516df62eee047ceebf8eb/tumblr_n5ehjtDsVL1ql581qo1_500.jpg
> askarsvideoblog.tumblr



Tku for the pix  (as if inspiration is needed, lol).  I love that whole 2010 TB pr tour 





stardust-89






skarsjoy


Oh Alex, I don't want to wish the paps on you but I need new pix


----------



## a_sussan

Ohh. . Where are you? Dear Alex please give us some pics. We hunger for you and we will be glad for any "bone" you give us. We are true and generous fans.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Skarsbabe!

Thanks, Zola, Eiling8, Gloomy & Red for the updates & pretty!

Not sure when this was taken but it was just tweeted today (May 11, 2014):





"Alexander Skarsgard #true blood #hbo 5 am on set !"

-*dugganlbc* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/dugganlbc/status/465599994225885184

From *The Giver's* official tumblr (HQ/Untagged)(Open in new tab to see full size):





http://thegivermemory.tumblr.com/post/85451505001


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Zola and Topsy, thank you for pics and gifs.  Made this weekend much better.



Thanks Sussan. 





Zola24 said:


> Tku for the pix  (as if inspiration is needed, lol).  I love that whole 2010 TB pr tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust-89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsjoy
> 
> 
> Oh Alex, I don't want to wish the paps on you but I need new pix



Yes, 2010 PR-tour was great and those are nice pics.


----------



## Zola24

^ @*a_sussan* :giggles: Hey Alex a 'bone' would be good too  http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/b.htm


Eta: @*Santress* - tku for the new/old fan pic


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for new pic Santress!


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you Santress for new pic.


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> ^ @*a_sussan* :giggles: Hey Alex a 'bone' would be good too  http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/b.htm
> 
> 
> Eta: @*Santress* - tku for the new/old fan pic



* Zola * bawahh. .. I wouldn't say no.. 

Thank you Santress for pics


----------



## BagBerry13

Why is no one talking about Alex's engagement in the Dawit Isaak case? That would be some interesting posts instead of old gifs.


----------



## Johanna81

I don't know much about the situation. What can you tell us about it? I looked it up a little and mostly get Swedish articles.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Why is no one talking about Alex's engagement in the Dawit Isaak case? That would be some interesting posts instead of old gifs.



Is the video online yet? I haven't been able to find it. I think it's pretty cool and I'm wondering how he's participating. The most fangirly part of me has a deep wish to see (hear) him sing again but I'm guessing he's just in the video in pics or perhaps video. Can't wait to see it either way.


----------



## BagBerry13

Johanna81 said:


> I don't know much about the situation. What can you tell us about it? I looked it up a little and mostly get Swedish articles.



They're doing/have done a music video to raise awareness for Dawit Isaak's situation. He's a Swedish-Eritrean journalist being imprisoned for 12 years now without seeing his family or a lawyer, without a trial or anything. And the Swedish government isn't helping.



Idun said:


> Is the video online yet? I haven't been able to find it. I think it's pretty cool and I'm wondering how he's participating. The most fangirly part of me has a deep wish to see (hear) him sing again but I'm guessing he's just in the video in pics or perhaps video. Can't wait to see it either way.



No, it's not online yet but they posted the list of participants. Among them some of the Swedish Mafia crew (Joel). I think he'll just appear in the video.


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you Santress & Zola for all the pics and gifs!


----------



## Idun

Thanks Bag. Can't wait to see and hear it. I sure hope it helps.


----------



## Madleiine

I hardly knew about it.
But  read now that SVT wrote that the video premiered tonight, i can´t find the video unfortunately


----------



## RedTopsy

This article is from Swedish Television(SVT) online:
(translated)



> *Famous Swedes support Dawit Isaak*
> 
> About 40 famous Swedes, including Alexander Skarsgard, Edda Magnason and Timbuktu have recorded a music video in support of the jailed journalist Dawit Isaak.
> Isaak has since 2001 been imprisoned in Eritrea without trial for writing articles critical of the regime.
> It was the actor Rafael Edholm who took the initiated for the music video where a number of famous Swedish musicians, actors, television personalities and politicians attend to show their support for Dawit Isaak.
> The song was written by the poet and artist Daniel Boyacioglu with producer Moh Denebi and the video, which premieres tonight, is set in what is supposed to be a prison cell.



Link: http://www.svt.se/kultur/kanda-svenskar-sluter-upp-for-dawit-isaak

(There is a list of the participants in the article and photos of Alex, Edda and Timbuktu)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Yes that Eric/Pam scene was so erotic, and there are loads of gifs, I'll just have to try and remember what I tagged them. Searching 'just porn' doesn't narrow the field down too much  I'll try and find the best and hopefully put them in some kind of order  if I can keep my concentration long enough (lol).


 
Thanks, no worries though 



Zola24 said:


> By way of a peace offering, the shower scene as I can always find that


 
He looks amazing. If only there was a shower scene like that of him now. I find him sexy there in the film of course, but I find him so much more attractive the older he got. 



RedTopsy said:


> Cute gifs of Alex and a baby.


 
*BOOM!* - pregnant lol 

Funny thing is I never had that maternal thing normal women usually have. Even at 35, I still have no wishes or desires about having a kid, but then the moment I see that clip of Alex in Disconnect with that little baby he's bouncing around, I immediately have no troubles whatsoever of having babies with him lol 



skarsbabe said:


> Even better! Thanks so very much. That shower scene is just..... (no words).
> 
> I think he was super hot when he was younger, in almost a 'typical hot' way. But now? Oh jeez, he's beyond handsome, looks so much more fine, and he doesn't even have to try!
> 
> I'm thinking men that are 10 years older are my perfect fit


 


Zola24 said:


> Alex has always been 'a looker' and has definitely improved with age  he just oozes pure sex appeal and charm


 
I agree with you two. Some guys just improve when they turn 30 and get older. Younger Alex is cute and all, but I love the older Alex much more 



Zola24 said:


> @gloomyharlow - for you  I hope this works out ok and is not too much. I loved the whole Eric turning Pam story-line too  Hey, Buckner this is sexy and provocative  burning on top of a mountain, even if fully front-view naked, definitely isn't


 
OMG Thank you so much Zola. So much beauty in this thread right now! I really wish the flash back scenes were much longer and in depth. I would have loved to have seen Eric and Pam make Love and when he turns her into a vampire..... It's like the show just gave us a small glance and that's all. You see so much more with Eric and Sookie, which I guess is what's suppose to be since Sookie is the main characters. 

Thank you got the gif's again. You're a diamond 



Zola24 said:


> This gives me headcanons like whoa.
> 
> Eric, after he turned Pam, loved to watch her sleep. Since he was so much older than her, he would wake long before she did. He&#8217;d open his eyes, but he wouldn&#8217;t move a muscle, wouldn&#8217;t budge; he&#8217;d just lay there, watching her, studying every bit of her face. Her eyelashes, her nose, her lips. At first, when she&#8217;d wake up and catch him staring at her it would startle her, and she&#8217;d probably make some smartass comment about him being a creeper, but after a while, she wouldn&#8217;t even open her eyes when she first woke up. She&#8217;d pretend to be asleep, knowing he knew better, just so she could lie there and enjoy feeling how much he loved and adored her through their bond.


 
Now I'm crying....:cry:




Zola24 said:


> Tku  Yes, I love Pam and Eric too, they have had some great scenes And 'cos of the image limit I've had to split this post, (grr!)


 
These are awesome too. Thanks again! While everyone will be crying about the end of the show because of Sookie, Bill etc., I'm going to be a mess because of Eric and Pam 




BagBerry13 said:


> Why is no one talking about Alex's engagement in the Dawit Isaak case? That would be some interesting posts instead of old gifs.


 
Honey, I requested the old gifs because I couldn't find it and I appreciate Zola for everything she posts, old and new. 

Thanks again Zola! 

As for the Dawit Isaak news, I haven't been online much for the past week and they mentioned nothing here in the news in NY. All we hear is about Donald Sterling racist comments, Those 200 girls kidnapped in Nigeria, and Beyoncé's little sister kicking her husband, Jay Z,  *** in the elevator a few days ago. I have to go online to read more about it when I have time. 

Thanks Santress for the new picture!



BagBerry13 said:


> They're doing/have done a music video to raise awareness for Dawit Isaak's situation. He's a Swedish-Eritrean journalist being imprisoned for 12 years now without seeing his family or a lawyer, without a trial or anything. And the Swedish government isn't helping.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not online yet but they posted the list of participants. Among them some of the Swedish Mafia crew (Joel). I think he'll just appear in the video.


 


RedTopsy said:


> This article is from Swedish Television(SVT) online:
> (translated)
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.svt.se/kultur/kanda-svenskar-sluter-upp-for-dawit-isaak
> 
> (There is a list of the participants in the article and photos of Alex, Edda and Timbuktu)


 
Thanks for the link and info. How in the world do you lock someone up for so many years without a trial or lawyer or anything to help your case. I expect tricky stuff like that happening in America, but Sweden. I'm shocked.


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> Why is no one talking about Alex's engagement in the Dawit Isaak case? That would be some interesting posts instead of old gifs.



I guess because we are not supposed to discuss politics on here, and until the vid appears, we are rather limited. Is Alex's involvement a good thing? Of course. Sadly there is too much injustice in the world. Amnesty for all.




a_sussan said:


> Zola  bawahh. .. I wouldn't say no..
> 
> Thank you Santress for pics



Oh Sussan  I am so relieved you laughed 




Blue Irina said:


> Thank you Santress & Zola for all the pics and gifs! 'loveeyes:





RedTopsy said:


> This article is from Swedish Television(SVT) online:
> (translated)



Tku2 


Eta: @*gloomyharlow *- you're welcome  Any time 

Dawit is actually imprisoned in Eritrea although most countries, depending on your political point of view, have many prisoners that should not be there.  Sweden is involved as Dawit is half-Swedish. And that's as political as I'm getting


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> *I guess because we are not supposed to discuss politics on here, and until the vid appears, we are rather limited. Is Alex's involvement a good thing? Of course. *Sadly there is too much injustice in the world. Amnesty for all.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sussan  I am so relieved you laughed
> 
> 
> Tku2
> 
> 
> Eta: @*gloomyharlow *- you're welcome  Any time
> 
> Dawit is actually imprisoned in Eritrea although most countries, depending on your political point of view, have many prisoners that should not be there.  Sweden is involved as *Dawit is half-Swedish.* And that's as political as I'm getting, tpf is my pleasant escape from reality



The mods dislike most political discussions. I think if Alex is involved we can 'get away with it' as it were, since it's sort of on-topic. Much like when Alex mentioned guns and the NRA during Sundance last year

Dawit is a native of what is now Eritrea, he's a naturalized Swedish citizen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawit_Isaak


----------



## Zola24

^ @*BuckeyeChicago* Yes, sorry you're right. 

The politics discussion thing, I'm not even going there, even it is 'on topic' - I have enough trouble with my friends


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> *BOOM!* - pregnant lol
> Funny thing is I never had that maternal thing normal women usually have. Even at 35, I still have no wishes or desires about having a kid, but then the moment I see that clip of Alex in Disconnect with that little baby he's bouncing around, I immediately have no troubles whatsoever of having babies with him lol



ARE YOU ME??? I don't want kids but Alex + baby... um ok, I could get on board if it involved that certain act   lol


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> ARE YOU ME??? I don't want kids but Alex + baby... um ok, I could get on board if it involved that certain act   lol


----------



## Swanky

Actually politics are against our rules, completely. Has nothing to do w/ mods or what we like 
Vlad and Megs make the rules.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Actually politics are against our rules, completely. Has nothing to do w/ mods or what we like
> Vlad and Megs make the rules.




I think in general that's a pretty good policy, we just as easily get into disagreements without bringing in politics. 

And the Walking With The Wounded event is tonight in NYC, so perhaps we'll get lucky and Alex will make a surprise appearance. And even if he doesn't we'll hopefully get some new info about the Trek.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think in general that's a pretty good policy, *we just as easily get into disagreements without bringing in politics. *
> 
> And the *Walking With The Wounded event is tonight in NYC*, so *perhaps we'll get lucky and Alex will make a surprise appearance. And even if he doesn't we'll hopefully get some new info about the Trek.*



Don't we just :giggles:

Yes, it would be so good if Alex made an appearance, if we even knew where he is :ninja: and yes, I'm sure it will be very interesting, although I don't know how much info will be released as I was very surprised how little made the media after The Royal Geographical Society's event in London  I'm also surprised that the Trek hasn't yet hit it's £150k target. To anyone reading this here's a link to Alex's donation page
http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fun...erPage.action?userUrl=AlexSkarsgard&pageUrl=2  Tku (even a spare $10/£5 would be so good)


----------



## gloomyharlow

I know this is off topic, but since he was a Swedish director, Oscar winning Malik Bendjelloul was found dead today :cry:

http://uproxx.com/filmdrunk/2014/05...rector-of-searching-for-sugar-man-found-dead/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm currently convinced that Harry Potter's invisibility cloak is real and that David Yates took it at the end of filming Deathly Hallows and has loaned it to Alex.

And if this very brief synopsis is correct, we probably won't being seeing him as Eric in the first episode. Which isn't surprising, but still annoying.

*Episode 7.01 - Jesus Gonna Be Here*

A band of rogue H-vamps attacks Bon Temps.


*Episode 7.02 - I Found You*

Sookie and Jason visit an abandoned town in search of clues; Pam continues to search for Eric. 

http://www.spoilertv.com/2014/05/true-blood-episode-701-702-synopsis.html?m=1


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex is definitely not going to be in the first 2 episodes it seems...


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm currently convinced that Harry Potter's *invisibility** cloak* is real and that David Yates took it at the end of filming Deathly Hallows and has loaned it to Alex.
> 
> And if this very brief synopsis is correct, we probably *won't being seeing him as Eric in the first episode.* Which isn't surprising, but still annoying.
> 
> Episode 7.01 - Jesus Gonna Be Here
> 
> A band of rogue H-vamps attacks Bon Temps.
> 
> Episode 7.02 - I Found You
> 
> Sookie and Jason visit an abandoned town in search of clues; Pam continues to search for Eric.
> 
> spoilertv.com/2014/05/true-blood-episode-701-702-synopsis.html?m=1[/URL]





gloomyharlow said:


> Alex is definitely *not going to be in the first 2 episodes *it seems...'shucks:



Hah, that cloak of invisibility - I'm constantly amazed at how Alex can go ninja for so long, no tweets, no fan pix. Surely a 6'4" viking sex god can't go unnoticed 

Sadly I don't think Alex/Eric is going to appear too much in ssn 7  and I can't quite understand why the TB writers and HBO haven't and continue not to make more use of the Eric character as they must know he is the biggest draw. (I know we're all Alex fans but his talent has been sadly under-used). [I can't really say much more as I guess I should then be in the TB7 thread]























switchbladekiller


----------



## a_sussan

It seems to be a darn good cloak too.


----------



## Zola24

^ @*a_sussan* :giggles: Yes, that darn cloak  and if he's wearing the matching beanie we stand no chance 
I keep thinking of you as WoW is not that far away now and I really hope you see, and perhaps even meet Alex, if you are brave enough  as I'll be very surprised if he's not there. Either way, I am sure you will have a great time &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Alex is definitely not going to be in the first 2 episodes it seems...



I suspect he'll show up at the end of Episode 2. Remember back in February there was an actress who posted a picture with him, they were filming Episode 2. 



Zola24 said:


> Hah, that cloak of invisibility - I'm constantly amazed at how *Alex can go ninja for so long, no tweets, no fan pix. *Surely a 6'4" viking sex god can't go unnoticed
> 
> *Sadly I don't think Alex/Eric is going to appear too much in ssn 7*  and I can't quite understand why the TB writers and HBO haven't and continue not to make more use of the Eric character as they must know he is the biggest draw. (I know we're all Alex fans but his talent has been sadly under-used). [I can't really say much more as I guess I should then be in the TB7 thread]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller



I think that's what impressive, not that he's not been papped, but hardly any tweets or fan pics of him out and about at restaurants, clubs, concerts. And we used to get those, even when we'd go weeks without him being papped.

I don't think he's suddenly become a homebody, he's just gotten really good at not being noticed.

As for him not being in S7 much, he's been filming a lot, so I think he'll be in about as much as he has been previous seasons.

About the only mentions/sightings of him have been on set.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I suspect he'll show up at the end of Episode 2. Remember back in February there was an actress who posted a picture with him, they were filming Episode 2.
> 
> I think that's what impressive, not that he's not been papped, but hardly any tweets or fan pics of him out and about at restaurants, clubs, concerts. And we used to get those, even when we'd go weeks without him being papped.
> 
> I don't think he's suddenly become a homebody, he's just gotten really good at not being noticed.
> 
> As for him not being in S7 much, he's been filming a lot, so I think he'll be in about as much as he has been previous seasons.
> 
> About the only mentions/sightings of him have been on set.



Oh I didn't mean to imply that Alex wasn't going out (lol), I was just puzzled by the lack of fan pix and/or tweets. I can't imagine that Alex ever goes unnoticed, people may not know 'who he is' but unnoticed - never  Perhaps somewhere someone is tweeting, "I met this really cute guy" 

Re TB7 this sums up my feelings, (and for me Alex/Eric has never been in enough scenes - I don't think his average per episode is very high, and definitely not as high as it should be )



> skarsgard-fixation:
> 
> At this time last year, when there was only a month left until the new season of True Blood, I was all like









> And this year I&#8217;m just like








And so I don't upset the mods, I'm also gonna post that skarsgard-fixation post in the TB7 thread. Lord knows what they'll think of my first contribution :wondering :giggles:


----------



## Blue Irina

I hope Alex is enjoying his time and being free of the paps. But... I can't be an hypocrite. I want a new photo!


----------



## gloomyharlow

He is seen when he wants to be seen which means the times he is caught by pap's going to the gym or etc., he does it purposely or something. He does have PR people now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> *Oh I didn't mean to imply that Alex wasn't going out (lol), I was just puzzled by the lack of fan pix and/or tweets.* I can't imagine that Alex ever goes unnoticed, people may not know 'who he is' but unnoticed - never  Perhaps somewhere someone is tweeting, "I met this really cute guy"
> 
> Re TB7 this sums up my feelings, (and for me Alex/Eric has never been in enough scenes - I don't think his average per episode is very high, and definitely not as high as it should be )
> 
> And so I don't upset the mods, I'm also gonna post that skarsgard-fixation post in the TB7 thread. Lord knows what they'll think of my first contribution



Who knows, maybe he really is staying at home and knitting Hammarby scarves in his down time 



gloomyharlow said:


> He is seen when he wants to be seen which means the times he is caught by pap's going to the gym or etc., *he does it purposely or something. He does have PR people now*.


 
I've mentioned I think it's true in some of the cases he's been papped, especially at the airport. 
But the few times he's actually been papped this year he has GrumpyFace on, which to me indicates he'd rather not be photographed. He's not happy to see them. Sometimes the paps do get lucky. He may have to play the pr pap game on occasion, but it doesn't mean he's always playing the pr game.

He's becoming more ninja as time goes on, some of this may be due to his TB shooting schedule, but it may also be due to the fact that he may be altering where/when he goes out, I think he's finally realized that he may have to change some habits in order to reduce the possibility of getting papped.


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> Oh I didn't mean to imply that Alex wasn't going out (lol), *I was just puzzled by the lack of fan pix and/or tweets*. I can't imagine that Alex ever goes unnoticed, people may not know 'who he is' but unnoticed - never  Perhaps somewhere someone is tweeting, "I met this really cute guy"
> 
> Re TB7 this sums up my feelings, (and for me Alex/Eric has never been in enough scenes - I don't think his average per episode is very high, and definitely not as high as it should be )
> 
> And so I don't upset the mods, I'm also gonna post that skarsgard-fixation post in the TB7 thread. Lord knows what they'll think of my first contribution :wondering :giggles:





gloomyharlow said:


> *He is seen when he wants to be seen *which means the times he is caught by pap's going to the gym or etc., he does it purposely or something. He does have PR people now.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Who knows, maybe he really is staying at home and knitting Hammarby scarves in his down time *
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I think it's true in some of the cases he's been papped, especially at the airport.
> But the few times he's actually been papped this year he has GrumpyFace on, which to me indicates he'd rather not be photographed. He's not happy to see them. Sometimes the paps do get lucky. He may have to play the pr pap game on occasion, but it doesn't mean he's always playing the pr game.
> 
> He's becoming more ninja as time goes on, some of this may be due to his TB shooting schedule, but it may also be due to the fact that he may be altering where/when he goes out, I think he's finally realized that he may have to change some habits in order to reduce the possibility of getting papped.



Maybe he really got secretly married months ago and is hanging out with his alleged wife. :giggles:


----------



## Zola24

Blue Irina said:


> I hope Alex is enjoying his time and being free of the paps. But... I can't be an hypocrite. I want a new photo!



Hah, yes, I feel exactly the same - so much for confliction! 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Who knows, maybe he really is staying at home and knitting Hammarby scarves in his down time
> 
> I've mentioned I think it's true in some of the cases he's been papped, especially at the airport.
> But the few times he's actually been papped this year he has GrumpyFace on, which to me indicates he'd rather not be photographed. He's not happy to see them. Sometimes the paps do get lucky. He may have to play the pr pap game on occasion, but it doesn't mean he's always playing the pr game.
> 
> He's becoming more ninja as time goes on, some of this may be due to his TB shooting schedule, but it may also be due to the fact that he may be altering where/when he goes out, I think he's finally realized that he may have to change some habits in order to reduce the possibility of getting papped.



Oh the image of Alex knitting Bajen scarves  Is it even possible to knit and drink beer? :giggles: I'm sure Alex will find a way 

The pap question. I agree with you, I don't think Alex (or his team) have ever called the paps. LAX, Lakers' games, the Chateau are just places that paps are always going to be and I think the earlier gym visits, Joans etc were just Alex being 'stubborn' and refusing to change his favoured places.

Now the last few gym visits he hasn't looked quite the McGrump he used to, (whether WB are tipping the paps off I don't know), but they are investing megabucks in Tarzan and Alex must realise that the interest in him is only going to grow. Jeez if we're nervous about Tarzan imagine how he must feel.

He's probably, when not working on TB, reading through the Tarzan script and associated work, just hanging with his friends and going to slightly less obvious places. Oh and @*Blue Irina*, I've just changed my mind, (lol), I really don't care if we don't get any pap pix as long as he's happy and relaxed. He gives so much of himself already.

I hope all that made sense as it's late/early here 


Eta: *@Vamp Fan* - oh jezus - don't bring 'the secret wife' up again :giggles: the other AS fansites will go into meltdown about us. We weren't starting rumours, we were just responding, for all the good it did


----------



## gloomyharlow

Yeah, the whole secret wife/girlfriend thing will just turn the over zealous fans of his to have an apocalyptic breakdown. ullhair:

I'm already feeling a bit sorry for Margot Robbie. 

I bet he must be nervous about Tarzan. After his friend Joel's Robocop film flopped, he must be worried about how well Tarzan will eventually do etc...



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Who knows, maybe he really is staying at home and knitting Hammarby scarves in his down time
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned I think it's true in some of the cases he's been papped, especially at the airport.
> But the few times he's actually been papped this year he has GrumpyFace on, which to me indicates he'd rather not be photographed. He's not happy to see them. Sometimes the paps do get lucky. He may have to play the pr pap game on occasion, but it doesn't mean he's always playing the pr game.
> 
> He's becoming more ninja as time goes on, some of this may be due to his TB shooting schedule, but it may also be due to the fact that he may be altering where/when he goes out, I think he's finally realized that he may have to change some habits in order to reduce the possibility of getting papped.


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Yeah, the whole secret wife/girlfriend thing will just turn the over zealous fans of his to have an apocalyptic breakdown. ullhair:
> 
> I'm already feeling a bit sorry for Margot Robbie.
> 
> I bet he must be nervous about Tarzan. After his friend Joel's Robocop film flopped, he must be worried about how well Tarzan will eventually do etc...



Yeah the secret wife/girlfriend has already caused a few apocalyptic breakdowns :giggles:

I don't really know much about Margot Robbie but she is very attractive. I'm sure the rumours will be zinging around the set, especially as Alex does have a way of maintaining amazing eye contact even when being asked the most banal of questions.

Yes, I guess Tarzan is Alex's 'leap of faith' - just have a good landing babe


----------



## skarsbabe

Blue Irina said:


> I hope Alex is enjoying his time and being free of the paps. But... I can't be an hypocrite. I want a new photo!



I hope he does because as soon as Tarzan is out...BOOM, not gonna be able to hide.



VampFan said:


> Maybe he really got secretly married months ago and is hanging out with his *alleged wife*. :giggles:



No, no we are still dating - I'll let you all know when the wedding is for sure 


As for the mention of him being in this season as much as he was last, am I the only one who felt like he wasn't in s6 that much?


----------



## Santress

Some fan photos of Alex filming True Blood Season 6, Episode 7.
I think we have these.  I know The Library has them in their archives but one of the pics was retweeted again today.  So, here they are for anyone who hasn't seen them:










"Alexander Skarsgard on set filming Se6 Ep7!!! Best day ever!!

Just meeting some of the cast of my favorite show!!!!  Amazing!!! I love Alexander Skarsgard!!  Thanks @omaze."

-*hmcraig* @ twitter

*Tweeted July 28, 2013

https://twitter.com/hmcraig/status/361686571998642176

https://twitter.com/hmcraig/status/361675064665575424


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Santress*, even it's a old pic. 

Feels like we take any crumble we can get right now. Maybe he is staying at home knitting a Hammarby scarf, for what we know he could be doing that.


----------



## Idun

Speaking of knitting I once saw this in a knitting store, I walked past


----------



## a_sussan

*Idun*, looks a bit complicated maybe that's why we don't see him, he's home knitting a new scarf. 

Seriously, I'm pretty sure he will hunted quite well after Tarzan starts filming, so in a way I kind of wish that he enjoys his "freedom" from paps. But on the other hand, we have needs!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> *Yeah the secret wife/girlfriend has already caused a few apocalyptic breakdowns :giggles:
> *
> I don't really know much about Margot Robbie but she is very attractive. I'm sure the rumours will be zinging around the set, especially as Alex does have a way of maintaining amazing eye contact even when being asked the most banal of questions.
> 
> Yes, I guess Tarzan is Alex's 'leap of faith' - _just have a good landing babe_



:lolots:  oh.. yes..it's almost hilarious. 

Yes, have a smooth landing, I'm sure that we catch him if he falls.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Some fan photos of Alex filming True Blood Season 6, Episode 7.
> I think we have these.  I know The Library has them in their archives but one of the pics was retweeted again today.  So, here they are for anyone who hasn't seen them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard on set filming Se6 Ep7!!! Best day ever!!
> 
> Just meeting some of the cast of my favorite show!!!!  Amazing!!! I love Alexander Skarsgard!!  Thanks @omaze."
> 
> -*hmcraig* @ twitter
> 
> *Tweeted July 28, 2013
> 
> https://twitter.com/hmcraig/status/361686571998642176
> 
> https://twitter.com/hmcraig/status/361675064665575424



Thanks Santress for photos! 
Nice to see fanpics, I have not seen these before. 




Idun said:


> Speaking of knitting I once saw this in a knitting store, I walked past



Lol, maybe I will be knitting a scarf this upcoming winter. :giggles:


----------



## RedTopsy

Maybe Alex is in London filming Tarzan?

From twitter: 
(looks like a tourist in London at Warner Bros studios)



> Penny Bennett &#8207;@Penny_PhotoPit  9 tim
> OMG. ALEXANDER SKARSGARD IS FILMING AT WARNER BROTHERS TODAY. APPARENTLY HES LIKE 500FT AWAY....



https://twitter.com/Penny_PhotoPit


----------



## a_sussan

Not to be a party popper but 500 ft away. . It looks like any tallish guy could fit that description.  Not to be rude.  But I need more proof.


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Not to be a party popper but 500 ft away. . It looks like any tallish guy could fit that description.  Not to be rude.  But I need more proof.



Yes, it could be a misunderstanding, but it could also be true.
I guess time will tell.
Keeping my hopes up for a Alex sighting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hah, yes, I feel exactly the same - so much for confliction!
> 
> 
> Oh the image of Alex knitting Bajen scarves  Is it even possible to knit and drink beer?  I'm sure Alex will find a way
> 
> The pap question. I agree with you, I don't think Alex (or his team) have ever called the paps. LAX, Lakers' games, the Chateau are just places that paps are always going to be and I think the earlier gym visits, Joans etc were just Alex being 'stubborn' and refusing to change his favoured places.
> 
> *Now the last few gym visits he hasn't looked quite the McGrump he used to,* (*whether WB are tipping the paps off I don't know*), but they are investing megabucks in Tarzan and Alex must realise that the interest in him is only going to grow. Jeez if we're nervous about Tarzan imagine how he must feel.
> 
> He's probably, when not working on TB, reading through the Tarzan script and associated work, just hanging with his friends and going to slightly less obvious places. Oh and @*Blue Irina*, I've just changed my mind, (lol), I really don't care if we don't get any pap pix as long as he's happy and relaxed. He gives so much of himself already.
> 
> I hope all that made sense as it's late/early here
> 
> 
> Eta: *@Vamp Fan* - oh jezus - don't bring 'the secret wife' up again  the other AS fansites will go into meltdown about us. We weren't starting rumours, we were just responding, for all the good it did



He looks more grumpy when he's alone, less grumpy when he's with friends. The last couple of times he's been papped with Ulrich von What'sHisFace you can tell he's aware the pap is there but doesn't look as annoyed (yes, I've been 'researching'  )

I think that WB and his PR/management are aware of the reaction to his recent gym shots, and if they were coordinating them, they'd make sure he'd be papped there more often. So I don't think they are. Which is a pity, because I'd really like more gym shots. 



skarsbabe said:


> I hope he does because as soon as Tarzan is out...BOOM, not gonna be able to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, no we are still dating - I'll let you all know when the wedding is for sure *
> 
> 
> As for the mention of him being in this season as much as he was last, am I the only one who felt like he wasn't in s6 that much?



Brat!  



a_sussan said:


> *Idun*, looks a bit complicated maybe that's why we don't see him, he's home knitting a new scarf.
> 
> *Seriously, I'm pretty sure he will hunted quite well after Tarzan starts filming, so in a way I kind of wish that he enjoys his "freedom" from paps.* But on the other hand, we have needs!!!



I do wonder how much he'll be papped in London



RedTopsy said:


> Yes, it could be a misunderstanding, but it could also be true.
> I guess time will tell.
> Keeping my hopes up for a Alex sighting.



Per Kristin's Twitter she's been doing night shoots all week:



 
 *Kristin Bauer*     &#8207;@*BauervanStraten*  2h 
                It's Friday! we're almost there! Been nite shooting all wk, I'm truly a vampire now. Day hurts! #*FF*

Which doesn't mean that she was filming with Alex, of course.

But, sooner rather than later, he will actually be in London filming. And next weekend is Memorial Day weekend in the US, and TB has a break around then and Alex usually leaves LA during that break. So perhaps he'll be in London for more preproduction, or Stockholm. Or both.


----------



## a_sussan

Right now it just feels like, buuhuu. .  And wtf is he doing...?! Don't know if I would cry or kick someone's as a.


----------



## Bandwagons

Zola24 said:


> Is it even possible to knit and drink beer? :giggles: I'm sure Alex will find a way



Oh, man. I hope he has a collection of green and white striped crazy straws to drink beer out of.


----------



## Zola24

skarsbabe said:


> I hope he does because as soon as Tarzan is out...BOOM, *not gonna be able to hide*.
> 
> No, no we are still dating - *I'll let you all know when the wedding is for sure*
> 
> As for the mention of him being in this season as much as he was last, am I the only one *who felt like he wasn't in s6 that much?*



I wonder, particularly if Alex's long-term goal is to mainly appear in movies, if he will decamp back to Sweden as he always seems more relaxed when he is not in LA.

Oh Skarsbabe, you must let us know when the wedding date is finally set - we won't need invites, cryptic tweets will be fine, there's nothing we like better than solving them :giggles: 

And yes, I don't think Eric was in TB6 that much either  although every scene Alex was in he absolutely stole 




Santress said:


> Some fan photos of Alex filming True Blood Season 6, Episode 7.
> I think we have these.  I know The Library has them in their archives but one of the pics was retweeted again today.  So, here they are for anyone who hasn't seen them:
> 
> imageshack.com/i/nge3puj]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/844/e3pu.jpg
> 
> imageshack.com/i/n62onoj]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/834/2ono.jpg
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard on set filming Se6 Ep7!!! Best day ever!!
> 
> Just meeting some of the cast of my favorite show!!!!  Amazing!!! I love Alexander Skarsgard!!  Thanks @omaze."
> 
> hmcraig @ twitter
> 
> *Tweeted July 28, 2013
> 
> twitter.com/hmcraig/status/361686571998642176
> 
> twitter.com/hmcraig/status/361675064665575424



Tku for the fan pix 

**** only Alex can look that sexy in overalls  That 2nd photo, I'm getting serious bondage vibes 




a_sussan said:


> Not to be a party popper but 500 ft away. . It looks like any tallish guy could fit that description.  Not to be rude.  But I need more proof.





RedTopsy said:


> Yes, it could be a misunderstanding, but it could also be true.
> I guess time will tell.
> Keeping my hopes up for a Alex sighting. 'cool:



Red tku for the original tweet  Yes, tweets without photos can always be misinterpreted - it's also quite possible the Guide said, "over there is where Tarzan is being filmed" and the person who tweeted just jumped to conclusions  And yes an Alex sighting, esp with a photo, would be so good 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *He looks more grumpy when he's alone, less grumpy when he's with friends*. The last couple of times he's been papped with Ulrich von What'sHisFace you can tell he's aware the pap is there but doesn't look as annoyed (yes, I've been 'researching'  )
> 
> I think that *WB and his PR/management are aware of the reaction to his recent gym shots, and if they were coordinating them, they'd make sure he'd be papped there more often. So I don't think they are*. Which is a pity, because I'd really like more gym shots. 'graucho:
> 
> Brat!
> 
> I do *wonder how much he'll be papped in London*
> 
> Per Kristin's Twitter she's been doing night shoots all week:
> 
> twitter.com/BauervanStraten/status/467401208479490048"]2h
> It's Friday! we're almost there! Been nite shooting all wk, I'm truly a vampire now. Day hurts!
> 
> Which doesn't mean that she was filming with Alex, of course.
> 
> But, sooner rather than later, he will actually be in London filming. And next weekend is Memorial Day weekend in the US, and TB has a break around then and Alex usually leaves LA during that break. So perhaps he'll be in London for more preproduction, or Stockholm. Or both.



Oh Buckeye  I love you  You're so selfless - always researching 

At first I thought WB may be tipping the paps off but now I tend to agree with you, I don't think they are.

As to how much Alex will be papped in London, I don't know as it will depend on how long he is actually there as I would imagine there will be a fair amount of location filming at a 'large country house' and in Spain. [Saying quick prayers for some on set pix] 

Tku for the Kristin tweet too - although as you said, she doesn't mention Alex so we still don't _know_ where he is :wondering Oh Askars we only want to know because we care 




Bandwagons said:


> Oh, man. I hope he has a collection of green and white striped crazy straws to drink beer out of.



:giggles: this is why I love this thread, now not only do I have an image of Alex staying home (hah) knitting Bajen scarves, he's also drinking beer through green/white crazy straws (lol)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> I wonder, particularly if Alex's long-term goal is to mainly appear in movies, if he will decamp back to Sweden as he always seems more relaxed when he is not in LA.
> 
> Oh Skarsbabe, you must let us know when the wedding date is finally set - we won't need invites, *cryptic tweets will be fine*, there's nothing we like better than solving them :giggles:
> 
> And yes, I don't think Eric was in TB6 that much either  although every scene Alex was in he absolutely stole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the fan pix
> 
> **** only Alex can look that sexy in overalls  That 2nd photo, I'm getting serious bondage vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red tku for the original tweet  Yes, tweets without photos can always be misinterpreted - it's also quite possible the Guide said, "over there is where Tarzan is being filmed" and the person who tweeted just jumped to conclusions  And yes an Alex sighting, esp with a photo, would be so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Buckeye  I love you  *You're so selfless* - always researching
> 
> At first I thought WB may be tipping the paps off but now I tend to agree with you, I don't think they are.
> 
> A*s to how much Alex will be papped in London*, I don't know as it will depend on how long he is actually there as I would imagine there will be a fair amount of location filming at a 'large country house' and in Spain. [Saying quick prayers for some on set pix]
> 
> Tku for the Kristin tweet too - although as you said, she doesn't mention Alex so *we still don't know where he is *:wondering Oh Askars we only want to know because we care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: this is why I love this thread, now not only do I have an image of Alex staying home (hah) k*nitting Bajen scarves, he's also drinking beer through green/white crazy straws *(lol)




Cryptic tweets, or letters on hats 

That's me, always willing to sacrifice for the cause!  

I suspect there will be some papping, but I think he will be, as you mentioned, not actually in London during part of the filming, and also really, really busy.

Well, according to this pic from last night, from our 'favorite' set visitor, he was filming TB:

http://instagram.com/p/oE7qrzJ6Bl/

I am imagining him knitting Hammarby items, drinking from a beer hat (if only I had Photoshop skills!)


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Cryptic tweets, or letters on hats *
> 
> That's me, always willing to sacrifice for the cause!
> 
> I suspect there will be some papping, but I think he will be, as you mentioned, not actually in London during part of the filming, and also really, really busy.
> 
> Well, *according to this pic from last night*, from our 'favorite' set visitor, he was filming TB:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/oE7qrzJ6Bl/
> 
> *I am imagining him knitting Hammarby items, drinking from a beer hat (if only I had Photoshop skills!)*



:giggles: Hah yes, I was forgetting 'letters on hats' (lol), and sadly my Photoshop skills are also non-existent, although nothing can compete with the images in mind 

Thank you for the link. Interesting  and if the person who took that photo can't track him down no-one can


----------



## Opheliaballs

I have used my birthday wish for new pictures of Alex this better bloody come true!


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> I have used my birthday wish for new pictures of Alex this better bloody come true!



Oh Ophelia when was your birthday? I'm so sorry I missed it, so I'll send you hugs and xxs now. 







tallblondeviking






sorry idk it's been on my pc so long 


I hope you had a lovely day (and that sounds like a great birthday wish)


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday Ophelia!  Hope you wishes comes true!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy birthday Ophelia!

And according to True-blood.net:

This just in from HBO: The first official trailer for the final season of TRUE BLOOD will air TOMORROW, just before the 8 pm (ET) movie, FAST & FURIOUS 6 on HBO.​
That's tonight, May 17.

Maybe we'll actually get a brief glimpse of Eric?


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone it's today ps I'm starting to get really impatient with the lack of new photos


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Happy birthday Ophelia!
> 
> And according to True-blood.net:
> 
> *This just in from HBO: The first official trailer* for the final season of TRUE BLOOD will air TOMORROW, just before the 8 pm (ET) movie, FAST & FURIOUS 6 on HBO.​
> *That's tonight, May 17*.
> 
> *Maybe we'll actually get a brief glimpse of Eric?*



Tku Buckeye - hah, yes if nothing else the trailer will be interesting 




Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks everyone it's today ps I'm starting to get really impatient with the lack of new photos



Tku2  I'm sorry as you weren't showing up in 'today's birthdays' I assumed I'd missed it.  Have a lovely day drinkup:
Hah, it's been worse. I think we were spoilt last year with the pr for 3 movies, TB, and the WwtW trek - this year's going to continue to be very long 













> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> According to Deborah Ann Woll&#8217;s Facebook, the True Blood Season 7 premiere will be June 17th.
> 
> Even better, you can have a chance to win tickets to the premiere & after party for yourself and a friend and will get to meet her at the events! Be sure to sign up to http://www.charitybuzz.com/ so you can bid when the auction goes live. Good luck!
> 
> The auction benefits The Choroideremia Research Foundation. http://www.choroideremia.org/
> 
> Photo: our screen cap from E! News when Alexander Skarsgard kissed Deborah Ann at the S5 premiere.


----------



## Blue Irina

Zola24 said:


> He's probably, when not working on TB, reading through the Tarzan script and associated work, just hanging with his friends and going to slightly less obvious places. *Oh and @Blue Irina, I've just changed my mind, (lol), I really don't care if we don't get any pap pix as long as he's happy and relaxed. He gives so much of himself already.*



Hehe! I understand you.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku Buckeye - hah, yes if nothing else t*he trailer will be interesting
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Tku2  I'm sorry as you weren't showing up in 'today's birthdays' I assumed I'd missed it.  Have a lovely day drinkup:
> Hah, it's been worse. I think we were spoilt last year with the pr for 3 movies, TB, and the WwtW trek - this year's going to continue to be very long



It will be, as they are, totally misleading. And have only about 3 seconds of Eric. And about 30 of Beel and/or Alcide.

Hey, they remembered to have a premiere!


""The fate of Bon Temps hangs in the balance as Sookie, Bill, Eric and their friends face new threats and shocking realities"
 source: HBO
  Wowwhen did this happen? I cant believe they threw us a bone and  actually mentioned Eric, although they still got it wrong.  It should be  Sookie, Eric, Bill..
 It seems that theyve connected the fate of Bon Temps and Eric, so  hopefully, hes part of the main story and not in some side story. Its  been reported that Eric is at Fangtasia, with Sookie, so heres hoping  that Eric gets to stand side by side with Sookie in season 7. Waiting to  be pleasantly surprised. "


http://hsm7.tumblr.com/post/85915983225/hbos-first-overview-of-true-blood-season-7


Here's hoping for more Alex as Eric in the final season.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Eric from S1 doesn't count HBO.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=


----------



## Idun

Are they kidding? That's it??


----------



## Zola24

Nvm - deleted double post - tku Buckeye, yes seriously under-whelmed


----------



## a_sussan

wtf. .. was that... ?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Nvm - deleted double post - tku Buckeye, yes seriously under-whelmed




Seriously underwhelmed. I like the song, Blood on My Name by the Wright Brothers/The Brothers Bright, but the trailer itself, flashbacks and no new Eric. I hope that whoever is doing marketing for TB doesn't end up working on marketing for Tarzan.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Seriously underwhelmed. I like the song, Blood on My Name by the Wright Brothers/The Brothers Bright, but the trailer itself, flashbacks and no new Eric. I hope that whoever is doing marketing for TB doesn't end up working on marketing for Tarzan.



Hah - is any professional actually involved in the marketing, as it appears they've handed the whole enterprise over to 'last chance work experience trainees'. That trailer was just utter cr**! 

I'm now starting to believe some of the speculation that Eric was really meant to die on that mountain top and HBO had to quickly revise their plans when they started getting feedback to the TB6 finale and realised if Eric didn't return how severely it would affect their viewing figures.

I was feeling very slightly optimistic and now I really don't give a ****!

Oh well, back to quietly panicking over Tarzan


----------



## Idun

They might as well have killed him off. We could have seen him in flashbacks and a revengeful Pam would be fun to see. Too little Eric with Hep-V no less and probably none, if any, positive interaction with Sookie (I loathe her by now but she is the lead after all) feels like a slap in the face. Again. Again-again actually. You would think they had a problem with Eric/Alex, the way it's going down..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hah - is any professional actually involved in the marketing, as it appears they've handed the whole enterprise over to 'last chance work experience trainees'. That trailer was just utter cr**!
> 
> I'm now starting to believe some of the speculation that *Eric was really meant to die on that mountain top and HBO had to quickly revise their plans when they started getting feedback to the TB6 finale *and realised if Eric didn't return how severely it would affect their viewing figures.
> 
> I was feeling very slightly optimistic and now I really don't give a ****!
> 
> Oh well, back to *quietly panicking over Tarzan*



I think that last scene of Eric's was a more obvious cliffhanger because it's possible Alex was the one they were most worried about not renewing his contract. So I understand it at that level.

But HBO has so effed the marketing of this it's turning off the fans of Eric. We know he's been filming, a lot of filming. Why all the secrecy? I'd love to think that they've really got a major storyline for him and that he 'saves the day (and gets Sookie if that's what some fans want)' but this isn't remotely the way to go about it.
And even if there were no Eric character the trailer itself wasn't that interesting. I know it's supposed to be misleading and not giveaway much, but it was lacking.

As for Tarzan, it's going to be a loooong two years.


----------



## Zola24

Idun said:


> They might as well have killed him off. We could have seen him in flashbacks and a revengeful Pam would be fun to see. Too little Eric with Hep-V no less and probably none, if any, positive interaction with Sookie (I loathe her by now but she is the lead after all) feels like a slap in the face. Again. Again-again actually. You would think they had a problem with Eric/Alex, the way it's going down..



Unfortunately, I think we're only supposed to discuss TB as it relates to Eric in the AS thread, so I would just like to quickly say, so many of the people in Season 6 acted out of character, particularly Sookie, and apart from ep1 when I had great hope, I don't think she has been served well by the writers and now I just want to her to be fulfilled and regain her independence by the end of the series. As to Eric, I don't expect a 'happy ever after' but I hope he gets some resolution and personal satisfaction as his story arc seems to have been 'suffering' and oh let's give him some more 'suffering'. And yes, I think it's possible HBO/TB were surprised at how popular Eric was from the moment of his very first appearance.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think that last scene of Eric's was a more obvious cliffhanger because it's possible Alex was the one they were most worried about not renewing his contract. So I understand it at that level.
> 
> But HBO has so effed the marketing of this it's turning off the fans of Eric. We know he's been filming, a lot of filming. Why all the secrecy? I'd love to think that they've really got a major storyline for him and that he 'saves the day (and gets Sookie if that's what some fans want)' but this isn't remotely the way to go about it.
> And even if there were no Eric character the trailer itself wasn't that interesting. I know it's supposed to be misleading and not giveaway much, but it was lacking.
> 
> As for Tarzan, it's going to be a loooong two years.



The contract question, I don't think Alex had much wriggle room at all. Yes, he wants to make it in Hollywood but were he to let HBO down, who after all made him a household name, I think it would bring his commitment into doubt, and after all his loyalty may have helped him secure the Tarzan role. I know one is TV and one is movies but the same principles apply. Just my thoughts anyway and I hope they at least made sense.

I think TB6 turned many fans off, as there were just so many plot-holes, which even I could spot, and the cluster**** of the finale just finished the Eric fans off. And then what do TB and Eric fans get with the full trailer? Well to me it just seemed totally unexciting and all over the place. At least I won't have to stay awake until the early hours of Monday morning.

[Eta: I think there's so much secrecy as the TB team don't know wt* they're doing and I have a weird feeling that table-reads may now be pointless as by the time the actors are ready to rehearse the scene it's changed from the one they table-read.]

And Tarzan, yes, it's going to be a very very long two years


----------



## RedTopsy

Well, that trailer was a disappointment, 
but that was almost to be expected now.  

If it´s some kind of marketing for the show, then it´s strange. 
Why would you want to upset fans of the most popular character on
the show?   I don´t understand.  
But I´m not in marketing or showbusiness, so maybe I don´t get it.

Lol, I was looking on True Blood facebookpage and most comments
from people are about the lack of Eric Northman in the trailer and they
are very disappointed. It´s currently about 6000 comments and mostly about Eric. 
(It looks that way, I browsed through a lot of them)

Sometimes I wonder whats going on behind the scenes of that show, but
I guess I´ll never know, unless Alex writes his memoir.
Alex autobiography I would so like to read, maybe I will some day.


----------



## Madleiine

what the heck was that??


----------



## OHVamp

Since when did educated formal speaking Bill say the word ain't?


----------



## Mimi2000

Is that trailer ominous of how little we're going to see Alex in the last season of TB? I hope not or I'm canceling my HBO.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Unfortunately, I think we're only supposed to discuss TB as it relates to Eric in the AS thread, so I would just like to quickly say, so many of the people in Season 6 acted out of character, particularly Sookie, and apart from ep1 when I had great hope, I don't think she has been served well by the writers and now I just want to her to be fulfilled and regain her independence by the end of the series. As to Eric, I don't expect a 'happy ever after' but I hope he gets some resolution and personal satisfaction as his story arc seems to have been 'suffering' and oh let's give him some more 'suffering'. And yes, I think it's possible HBO/TB were surprised at how popular Eric was from the moment of his very first appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The contract question, I don't think Alex had much wriggle room at all.* Yes, he wants to make it in Hollywood but were he to let HBO down, who after all made him a household name, I think it would bring his commitment into doubt, and after all his loyalty may have helped him secure the Tarzan role. I know one is TV and one is movies but the same principles apply. Just my thoughts anyway and I hope they at least made sense.
> 
> I think TB6 turned many fans off, as there were just so many plot-holes, which even I could spot, and the cluster**** of the finale just finished the Eric fans off. And then what do TB and Eric fans get with the full trailer? Well to me it just seemed totally unexciting and all over the place. At least I won't have to stay awake until the early hours of Monday morning.
> 
> [Eta: I think there's so much secrecy as the TB team don't know wt* they're doing and I have a weird feeling that table-reads may now be pointless as by the time the actors are ready to rehearse the scene it's changed from the one they table-read.]
> 
> And Tarzan, yes, it's going to be a very very long two years



I think HBO/TW knows that Alex is loyal and probably wanted to see the series through to the end. But IIRC no one had renewed when the finale aired, so it's possible he was able to have more bargaining power if he chose to exercise it, considering the backlash against the finale.

Regarding Tarzan, while they're the same parent company, I think that Alex had Tarzan by November 2012, it just had to be greenlit. I'm not sure that if he hadn't renewed for TB it would have any affect on Tarzan at that point.

And Alex being Alex he isn't going to talk about it. 



Mimi2000 said:


> I*s that trailer ominous of how little we're going to see Alex in the last season of TB*? I hope not or I'm canceling my HBO.



No, it's HBO's marketing being dumb. If you've been following the sites that follow TB, it's apparent to me that he's been filming a lot, but if you're not paying attention to anything but HBO you'd have no idea of that. Which is why I think HBO sticking to this tactic of not showing any new Eric at all is a fail. You've got one month until premiere, not showing the one character who probably really is the most consistently popular character is a failure.


----------



## Mimi2000

Alex is the only reason I started watching TB. I couldn't care less for the Bill-Sookie angle. I find that I just tend to forward Bill's scenes. Sorry to the Bill fans.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Well, that *trailer was a disappointment,
> but that was almost to be expected now.*  D
> 
> *If it´s some kind of marketing for the show, then it´s strange.
> Why would you want to upset fans of the most popular character on
> the show?   I don´t understand.*  'shrugs:
> But I´m not in marketing or showbusiness, so maybe I don´t get it.
> 
> Lol, I was looking on True Blood facebookpage and most comments
> from people are about *the lack of Eric Northman in the trailer and they
> are very disappointed. It´s currently about 6000 comments and mostly about Eric*. 'amazed:
> (It looks that way, I browsed through a lot of them)
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whats going on behind the scenes of that show, but
> I guess I´ll never know, unless *Alex writes his memoir.*
> Alex autobiography I would so like to read, maybe I will some day. 'cloud9:





Madleiine said:


> what the heck was that??



Hah, yes that trailer ush: wt* was that? I don't understand HBO either, I believe that Alex won't be in ep1 at all, well ok, but come on, we're not exactly biting our fingernails down here but he better have some amazing scenes in the remaining 9 eps.

I haven't seen the facebook page but I can imagine  I'm also pleased because in case they were in any doubt HBO is at least getting the message loud and clear.

An Alex memoir would be so good but sadly I think it's going to be a very long wait and I don't think it will contain anything contentious as I've never heard him be anything but full of praise for his projects and co-stars  




OHVamp said:


> Since when did educated formal speaking Bill say the word ain't?



Just an indication of how seriously TB are treating continuity 




Mimi2000 said:


> Is that trailer ominous of how little we're going to see Alex in the last season of TB? I hope not or I'm canceling my HBO.





Mimi2000 said:


> Alex is the only reason I started watching TB. I couldn't care less for the Bill-Sookie angle. I find that I just tend to forward Bill's scenes. Sorry to the Bill fans.



So many people have stated they will be cancelling HBO the way TB is playing out, unfortunately, for us, HBO seems to be putting all their effort into Game of Thrones.

And yes, Alex/Eric is, (I think, not that I'm biased in any way, hah), the main reason for people watching TB  although when I f/fwd to the scenes I'm interested in it makes for a very short episode, even when I replay the Eric scenes 2 or 3 times, (lol).




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think HBO/TW knows that Alex is loyal and probably wanted to see the series through to the end. But IIRC no one had renewed when the finale aired, so it's possible he was able to have more bargaining power if he chose to exercise it, considering the backlash against the finale.
> 
> Regarding Tarzan, while they're the same parent company, I think that Alex had Tarzan by November 2012, it just had to be greenlit. I'm not sure that if he hadn't renewed for TB it would have any affect on Tarzan at that point.
> 
> And Alex being Alex he isn't going to talk about it.
> 
> No, it's HBO's marketing being dumb. If you've been following the sites that follow TB, it's apparent to me that he's been filming a lot, but if you're not paying attention to anything but HBO you'd have no idea of that. Which is why I think HBO sticking to this tactic of not showing any new Eric at all is a fail. You've got one month until premiere, not showing the one character who probably really is the most consistently popular character is a failure.



 I basically agree with everything you said.


----------



## Zola24

Oh I'm sorry 'cos I'm bored [and we all know what Alex does then]  and as he still seems to be evading any sort of photographic evidence that he's still alive and before I forget what he looks like (as if!) 














luvtheviking









henricavyll










queen-haq:
He really has the most beautiful shoulders.






henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

sikanapanele









sikanapanele


New gifs of an old interview when Alex was promoting Melancholia at Tiff '11  
I will always lv Alex at Tiff '11 - he was just so perfect in every way ;D


----------



## OHVamp

We need Skars to be seen dating someone so we can have something to gossip about. He must have presidential motorcade stealth ninja skills to not get photographed somewhere. 

Thanks for all the lovely gifs and pic in the meantime.


----------



## Zola24

OHVamp said:


> We need Skars to be seen dating someone so we can have something to gossip about. He must have presidential motorcade stealth ninja skills to not get photographed somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely gifs and pic in the meantime.



Tku2  (I don't need much encouragement, lol, I can never see too much of the man 
Yes, he really does have some super-ninja stealth skills :ninja: I can understand being able to evade the paps, it's the lack of tweets, fan pix, and even 'stealth/creeper' shots that puzzles me as he must be going out, (that is when he's not knitting bajen scarves and drinking beer through themed straws)  Where are you Alex? We're only asking 'cos we care  errm yeah, plus we have our needs 

I saw this earlier (lol)

Guess we finally have a tag line for S7 of True Blood&#8230;
"Where the **** is Eric Northman?"
canadianbeaversloveaskars
tagged:  the YT comment section has spoken, True Blood, Alexander Skarsgard, Eric Northman.


And I lv this photo sfm 







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;..you are an extremely attractive man Mr.Skarsgard. And I&#8217;m not just saying that to get into your pants. Unless it&#8217;s working. In which case I can repeat it
> 
> tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, you're killing me dude, askarsedit.













> mametupa:
> 
> Visual parallel; just to appreciate the man










> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgård) in True Blood, 5.08 &#8216;Somebody I Used to Know&#8217; [widescreen video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh9du17xGyk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mimi2000

Thanks for all the lovely photos Zola24!


----------



## Zola24

Mimi2000 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely photos Zola24!



Tku2  (I don't like to interrupt conversations but as it's quiet )











switchbladekiller






skarsgardaddict










santress:
Alexander Skarsgard on his way to the HBO 2012 Emmy Awards after party (September 23, 2012).
Original courtesy of Zimbio.com

Those effin legs! Alex sure knows how to wear a suit. Imagine this guy come knocking at your door


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks* Zola* for pics and gifs. And it's quite and there is nothing to talk about because he's not papped or taking any fan pics. Boring.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics and gifs Zola.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thanks* Zola* for pics and gifs. And it's quite and there is nothing to talk about because he's not papped or taking any fan pics. Boring.





RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics and gifs Zola.



Tku2  It's so quiet :tumbleweed: Where is the man?


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you for the gifs and pics Zola. My birthday wish didn't come true :cry:


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you for the pics & gifs Zola.  
Sorry Ophela, sad that your wish did not come true 

Okay Alex if u see this.. we are tired of playing hide and seek now!


----------



## ellieroma

Thank you Zola24 for all the lovely pictures. I do wish he would come out of hiding, a gym pic would do nicely at this moment


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Thank you for the gifs and pics Zola. My birthday wish didn't come true 'cry:





Madleiine said:


> Thank you for the pics & gifs Zola.
> Sorry Ophela, sad that your wish did not come true
> Okay Alex if u see this.. we are tired of playing hide and seek now!





ellieroma said:


> Thank you Zola24 for all the lovely pictures. I do wish he would come out of hiding, a gym pic would do nicely at this moment



Tku2  Right now any photo would be fine, we're searching for crumbs here, and yes, hide and seek is only amusing for so long  
Ophelia, I'm sorry your birthday wish didn't come true, perhaps this will help a little  now that is 'sex on a stick'  






















skarsgardalexander


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you very muchly zola


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think that last scene of Eric's was a more obvious cliffhanger because it's possible Alex was the one they were most worried about not renewing his contract. So I understand it at that level.
> 
> But HBO has so effed the marketing of this it's turning off the fans of Eric. We know he's been filming, a lot of filming. Why all the secrecy? I'd love to think that they've really got a major storyline for him and that he 'saves the day (and gets Sookie if that's what some fans want)' but this isn't remotely the way to go about it.
> And even if there were no Eric character the trailer itself wasn't that interesting. I know it's supposed to be misleading and not giveaway much, but it was lacking.
> 
> As for Tarzan, it's going to be a loooong two years.


 
I been going through all the Sookie Stackhouse books in the last two weeks. Since I hadn't read the books before, I decided to borrow the whole series at my local library and read them. Almost done reading them. The thing that is quite amazing is that Eric Northman is such a pivotal character in the books. He is one of the most prominent protagonists in the book series, right next to Sookie, Bill, Sam and Quinn. I don't know what in the world is going on in those HBO offices, and why was the storyline changed so drastically. Pam wasn't even a hooker in the books. Eric and Sookie got married in the book series. A lot of good stuff _in the books_ was never even brought up in the TV series. Why did Alan Ball and the writers etc. think that it was OK to put Eric as some sort of "extra side piece" on TB is beyond me. He should have been granted just as much or even more air time then Bill, Terry and some of the other ridiculous characters/story lines on the show.  I don't get it.  Could this be the reason why Alex originally auditioned for the role of Bill because of the major air time Bill would get? Could it be that Anna and Stephen who have produced for the show and directed some episodes, were more forceful in showing Sookie and Bill more?  I don't know... one thing I do know is that Eric Northman is one of the most beloved characters on HBO, right next to James Darmody in Boardwalk Empire. 

What a waste of great talent (Alex) and shame on the writers, directors, etc. on HBO. 

The new trailer for Season 7 is a damn joke. 



OHVamp said:


> We need Skars to be seen dating someone so we can have something to gossip about. He must have presidential motorcade stealth ninja skills to not get photographed somewhere.


 
Olivia Munn is single now so.....lol


Thanks for all the gif's and pics


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> I been going through all the Sookie Stackhouse books in the last two weeks. Since I hadn't read the books before, I decided to borrow the whole series at my local library and read them. Almost done reading them. The thing that is quite amazing is that Eric Northman is such a pivotal character in the books. He is one of the most prominent protagonists in the book series, right next to Sookie, Bill, Sam and Quinn. I don't know what in the world is going on in those HBO offices, and why was the storyline changed so drastically. Pam wasn't even a hooker in the books. Eric and Sookie got married in the book series. A lot of good stuff _in the books_ was never even brought up in the TV series. Why did Alan Ball and the writers etc. think that it was OK to put Eric as some sort of "extra side piece" on TB is beyond me. He should have been granted just as much or even more air time then Bill, Terry and some of the other ridiculous characters/story lines on the show.  I don't get it.*  Could this be the reason why Alex originally auditioned for the role of Bill because of the major air time Bill would get? Could it be that Anna and Stephen who have produced for the show and directed some episodes, were more forceful in showing Sookie and Bill more?  *I don't know... one thing I do know is that Eric Northman is one of the most beloved characters on HBO, right next to James Darmody in Boardwalk Empire.
> 
> What a waste of great talent (Alex) and shame on the writers, directors, etc. on HBO.
> 
> The new trailer for Season 7 is a damn joke.
> 
> 
> 
> *Olivia Munn is single now so.....lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the gif's and pics



Regarding the Bill audition, IIRC, I think that was the role that everyone 'auditioned' for even if that's not the actual role they were going for. And since this was before TB started veering drastically from the books, if you'd read them you'd have rather auditioned for Eric, since you'd think that he was going to get a lot more airtime than Bill.

Stephen and Anna and their influence on TB and its storyline: This has been ongoing subject since the beginning, did their real life relationship influence Ball and the other showrunners and writers? Because I don't think Anna and Stephen have actively had anything to do with it. 
While their production company now has a deal with HBO they don't produce for TB and when Stephen has directed he's mentioned that he often doesn't have a script until right before filming. They may have some small suggestions for their characters here and there, as does everyone else, but I don't think they influence actual storylines.

IIRC, AB only had the rights to the first 6 books and it's been implied it was to get the rights to that world and some of its characters, not necessarily all the storylines. Especially as the books progress, some it is hard to transfer to the screen, even before her writing got really crappy.

Eric was the breakout character in both the books and the series, and Alex has remained the main star of the show. I think he mentioned he didn't read past book four so I don't think he knows, or even cares, that Eric is basically the main male character of the books. Though he was told last year what happened to Eric in the books.

And in a short time he'll be done filming and can head off to London to start filming Tarzan and we can fret over how that's going to go, and what's going to happen with The Giver, The Hidden, DOATG, and what his next role after Tarzan will be.

Olivia's not single anymore, she's dating Green Bay quarterback Aaron Rodgers


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Eric was the breakout character in both the books and the series, and Alex has remained the main star of the show.
> 
> And in a short time he'll be done filming and can head off to London to start filming Tarzan and we can fret over how that's going to go, and what's going to happen with The Giver, The Hidden, DOATG, and what his next role after Tarzan will be.


 
I thought maybe the producers of TB were going to bring back the Sookie, Bill and Eric triangle for the last season. Apparently I was wrong lol. That's their loss. I think Alan Ball had/has a really strong affection for Stephen Moyer so maybe that's the answer. 

I can't believe Hidden is still not released. Even straight to VOD. Do something already! It's crazy. Even freaking Straw Dogs was released. 

Tarzan? God, I have such a bad feeling about it. Even with all of his crazy working out. I know he'll look good but I can't help but dread the pr stunts and potential cheesiness of this jungle mess. I don't want Alex to be a laughingstock.


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> I been .......................... Boardwalk Empire.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Regarding the ....................to Eric in the books.



Gloomy, I agree with everything Buckeye wrote and although there are 'conspiracy theorists' floating around, I certainly don't think any of the actors are that favoured they can dictate how their characters' arcs pan out. Also most authors realise that once they 'sign over' the rights to their book/(s) their role is often 'advisor' and the production company is generally free to 'adapt' as it wishes.

(Apologies for editing your posts so much but it would have been weird to repeat it all without highlighting anything)




Ms Kiah said:


> I thought maybe the producers of TB were going to bring back the Sookie, Bill and Eric triangle for the last season. Apparently I was wrong lol. That's their loss. I think Alan Ball had/has a really strong affection for Stephen Moyer so maybe that's the answer.
> 
> I can't believe Hidden is still not released. Even straight to VOD. Do something already! It's crazy. Even freaking Straw Dogs was released.
> 
> Tarzan? God, I have such a bad feeling about it. Even with all of his crazy working out. I know he'll look good but I can't help but dread the pr stunts and potential cheesiness of this jungle mess. I don't want Alex to be a laughingstock.



I have no idea where TB7 is going, I just want the main characters, especially Eric, to have, not a 'happy ever after', but at least a future that he can look forward to.

Yes the lack of news on Hidden is very strange. Possibly once the film was edited they realised they didn't have very much. There was one test screening, (some time ago although I never saw any feedback), or perhaps Hidden was a tax dodge idk.

Tarzan, oh I'm sure whatever else happens Alex won't be a laughing stock. I guess I'll be less nervous once they actually start filming as all the great ingredients should then start falling into place and I can start breathing again  

Also does anyone know the 'target' audience, and genre, WB are aiming for?



Eta: @Opheliaballs  @gloomyharlow :kiss:


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> Also does anyone know the 'target' audience, and genre, WB are aiming for?



I've been wondering about the same thing. Obviously I know why _I_ might want to watch it but they could go so many ways. Incedently I was watching Disney's Tarzan with my son (he's 8) the other day: he really liked it so I told him a version with real people would come. He then said: what the 3d animation one? (this will be the Kellan Lutz version I guess? I have no idea where my son has heard about the movie) I said no, one with real people and he asked if we could see it now  I think it must be a hard script to write - Tarzan is very much coupled with kids - from the Johnny Weissmuller, to the Disney, to even George of the Jungle, to the new 3d version. The Greystoke movie was not a succes, I think? which just shows that it's a hard job making Tarzan aimed at grownups only. So honestly I'm a little worried. I won't mind Tarzan if they can find the right superhero-ish tone (like the gazillion Marvel movies coming out now): they seem to strike a broad audience from young to adults and are both funny and serious at the same time. I wonder if there's a market for a serious Tarzan aimed at adults or if they can avoid making the movie too silly directed at kids.. I think Alex will probably do very well and that it mostly depends on the writing but I worry it'll be on Alex's shoulders if it tanks. 

About TB: at this point I'm just glad it's soon over. It seems to me Alex was the break out star of the show and it's a mystery to me why they didn't use him more - but with the quality of the writing I don't actually mind so much 

Sorry for the long novel..


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all pics, gifs and interesting posts 

Here a video for a song "Fågelsång av Tillsammans" for Dawit Isaak. Alex is about 3:06


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

a big *HELLO *to all you lovelies! 

it's been a while but it's nice to see you all are doing good 

here are the lyrics of that song it's called 'birdsong'



> *FÅGELSÅNG*
> Music and lyrics by Daniel Boyacioglu and Moh Denebi together with Sebbe Stakset
> 
> Vad jag ser i månsken
> Vad jag ser med slutna ögon
> Mina ord, hör dom
> Ser du samma måne
> Har du fönster där du sitter
> Hör du fågelkvitter
> Hör då det
> Om du ej kan se
> Fåglarna dom pratar:
> säger: Du är saknad!
> Det går tid
> Men inuti
> Delar jag din hunger
> Det är för dig vi sjunger
> Vad jag hör i blåsten
> Det e en sång om stilla drömmar
> Det e en sång som ömmar
> Om vi delar drömmen
> Då kan en gå, en kan sitta
> Och fåglarna får kvittra
> Hör då det
> Om du ej kan se
> Fåglarna dom pratar:
> säger: Du är saknad!
> Det går tid
> Men inuti
> Delar jag din hunger
> Det är för dig vi sjunger
> Om en blir tystad måste vi tala
> Vår mardröm nån annans vardag
> Det för lågt, långt under vår radar
> Men när det blåser hårt det kommer gråt
> Och i vinden en viskning, den når mig, pekar ut en riktning, Det fågelvägen, ovan träden.
> Det mycket riktigt, jag tänker att det blir på riktigt Om du kan tänka det då du är det.
> Vi måste drömma stort för din yta e trång
> Dom försöker fängsla en fågelsång Men alla vet dom ljuger
> Testar din röst för den duger
> Och bror! Se hur vackert den ljuder
> Dom försöker fängsla en fågelsång
> men kan dom fängsla alla fåglarna på en gång?
> Så vi sjunger nu
> Sebbe Staxx Rap:
> 4745 streck på väggen
> Blodstänk av liv som stänkts på texten
> Bror tänk på tid tänk hemska häkten
> Ingen samtal hem till den svenska släkten



....and this is about Dawit Isaak


> Isaak fled Eritrea during the civil war and settled in Sweden. When Eritrea gained independence, Isaak returned to his native country, got married and had children. He began work as a reporter for the countrys first independent newspaper, Setit. Eventually he became a part-owner of the newspaper, which was often critical of Eritrean President Isaias Afewerki.
> 
> On September 23, 2001, Isaak was arrested in his home in Asmara, Eritrea. Concurrently, ten other independent journalists and eleven prominent reformist politicians of the so-called G-15 were arrested, ostensibly for demanding ********ic reforms in a series of letters to president Isayas Afeworki. The independent press, including the Setit newspaper, had covered the confrontation between the president and the reformers.
> 
> Isaak has been held in Eritrean prison since 2001 without trial. The music video Fågelsång (Birdsong) is a project to give world wide attention to Isaaks plight. Initiated and directed by Rafael Edholm, it features music and lyrics by Moh Denebi, Daniel Boyacioglu and Sebbe Stakset.


http://freedawit.com/blog/


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *jooa* for the video and* Kayleigh* for the lyrics and info. 

And of course thank you *Zola*   as always I can rely on you posting pics and gifs.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Regarding the Bill audition, IIRC, I think that was the role that everyone 'auditioned' for even if that's not the actual role they were going for. And since this was before TB started veering drastically from the books, if you'd read them you'd have rather auditioned for Eric, since you'd think that he was going to get a lot more airtime than Bill.
> 
> Stephen and Anna and their influence on TB and its storyline: This has been ongoing subject since the beginning, did their real life relationship influence Ball and the other showrunners and writers? Because I don't think Anna and Stephen have actively had anything to do with it.
> While their production company now has a deal with HBO they don't produce for TB and when Stephen has directed he's mentioned that he often doesn't have a script until right before filming. They may have some small suggestions for their characters here and there, as does everyone else, but I don't think they influence actual storylines.
> 
> IIRC, AB only had the rights to the first 6 books and it's been implied it was to get the rights to that world and some of its characters, not necessarily all the storylines. Especially as the books progress, some it is hard to transfer to the screen, even before her writing got really crappy.
> 
> Eric was the breakout character in both the books and the series, and Alex has remained the main star of the show. I think he mentioned he didn't read past book four so I don't think he knows, or even cares, that Eric is basically the main male character of the books. Though he was told last year what happened to Eric in the books.
> 
> And in a short time he'll be done filming and can head off to London to start filming Tarzan and we can fret over how that's going to go, and what's going to happen with The Giver, The Hidden, DOATG, and what his next role after Tarzan will be.
> 
> Olivia's not single anymore, she's dating Green Bay quarterback Aaron Rodgers


 
Makes a lot of sense. Just depressing that's all. Not taking full advantage of Alex's talents..... Although I was brighten up today when two of my Eric Northman giant posters finally came in the mail from Hong Kong. 



JennaMaroney said:


> Not sure why all this hand wringing over TB. like....uh...........have you not paid any attention the past 6 years? Alan Ball had a hard-on for Stephen Moyer/Bill, and HBO is known to be very hands off and lets their showrunners do whatever they want. The books f'n sucked and anyone who says they were better needs to take a literature class. Charlaine Harris has stated tons of times that she has no idea why Eric was so popular, which is obviously why she screwed him over in the end. Both her and Alan are awful.
> 
> No comment on the rest because this idle speculation is so boring.


 
I have taken notice for the past 6 years and I b**tch about it every single new season, so I am just doing my job here lol Trust me, I rant every season about it lol 

And as for Charlaine Harris, I think she just has sand in her vagina. That's all. Her Sookie books are pretty good, but the moment she does interviews, she sounds like an idiot, which is why I didn't bother to read her books early on.  



jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for all pics, gifs and interesting posts
> 
> Here a video for a song "Fågelsång av Tillsammans" for Dawit Isaak. Alex is about 3:06




Thank you, incredible video. :bulb:

Screencaps I made. For some reason when I tried putting the pics here on the thread they don't show up, so here are the direct links to them. 

http://i61.tinypic.com/dw83v6.jpg

http://i59.tinypic.com/6josux.jpg


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks gloomyharlow for the nice screen caps. Much appreciated.


----------



## Idun

Also thank you from me gloomyharlow


----------



## Zola24

Idun said:


> I've been wondering about the same thing. Obviously I know why _I_ might want to watch it but they could go so many ways. Incedently I was watching Disney's Tarzan with my son (he's 8) the other day: he really liked it so I told him a version with real people would come. He then said: what the 3d animation one? (this will be the Kellan Lutz version I guess? I have no idea where my son has heard about the movie) I said no, one with real people and he asked if we could see it now. I think it must be a hard script to write - Tarzan is very much coupled with kids - from the Johnny Weissmuller, to the Disney, to even George of the Jungle, to the new 3d version. The Greystoke movie was not a succes, I think? which just shows that it's a hard job making Tarzan aimed at grownups only. So honestly I'm a little worried. I won't mind Tarzan if they can find the right superhero-ish tone (like the gazillion Marvel movies coming out now): they seem to strike a broad audience from young to adults and are both funny and serious at the same time. I wonder if there's a market for a serious Tarzan aimed at adults or if they can avoid making the movie too silly directed at kids.. I think Alex will probably do very well and that it mostly depends on the writing but I worry it'll be on Alex's shoulders if it tanks.
> 
> About TB: at this point I'm just glad it's soon over. It seems to me Alex was the break out star of the show and it's a mystery to me why they didn't use him more - but with the quality of the writing I don't actually mind so much 'cool:
> 
> Sorry for the long novel..



Oh don't apologise for the 'novel' - they were very good well written points. Tarzan, yes, I'm thinking similar, 'Tarzan' is associated with children and for WB to discount the 'pester power' of children is to lose a huge potential audience as if WB decide to go the serious dark adult movie route this could be extremely risky. So I'm hoping for a Thor/Marvelish type movie too 

I've never understood HBO/TB not capitalizing on Alex/Eric's popularity either :wondering




jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for all pics, gifs and interesting posts
> 
> Here a video for a song "Fågelsång av Tillsammans" for Dawit Isaak. Alex is about 3:06
> gyunL8xYORg



Tku Jooa 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> a big HELLO to all you lovelies!
> 
> it's been a while but it's nice to see you all are doing good 'smile1:
> 
> here are the lyrics of that song it's called 'birdsong'
> 
> ....and this is about Dawit Isaak
> 
> freedawit.com/blog/"]freedawit.com/blog/



Tku Kayleigh . And for the lyrics and info. 
[Ott: I will send you a reply email before the week is out ]




a_sussan said:


> Thanks jooa for the video and Kayleigh for the lyrics and info.
> 
> And of course thank you Zola  hugs:  as always I can rely on you posting pics and gifs.



Tku2 Sussan :kiss:




gloomyharlow said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Just depressing that's all. Not taking full advantage of Alex's talents.....'nono: Although I was brighten up today when two of my Eric Northman giant posters finally came in the mail from Hong Kong. 'yahoo:
> 
> I have taken notice for the past 6 years and I b**tch about it every single new season, so I am just doing my job here lol Trust me, I rant every season about it lol 'smile1:
> 
> And as for Charlaine Harris, I think she just has sand in her vagina. That's all. Her Sookie books are pretty good, but the moment she does interviews, she sounds like an idiot, which is why I didn't bother to read her books early on.  'rolleyes:
> 
> Thank you, incredible video. bulb:
> 
> Screencaps I made. For some reason when I tried putting the pics here on the thread they don't show up, so here are the direct links to them.
> 
> i61.tinypic.com/dw83v6.jpg
> 
> i59.tinypic.com/6josux.jpg



Yes, as I said to Idun (see above) the under-use of Alex/Eric will always puzzle me 

Enjoy drooling over your giant Eric Northman posters 

Tku very much for the screen caps, they are great  And I hope it's ok but I think I can post them, if I do I will credit you, tks


----------



## Zola24

Tku again for the screen-caps @gloomyharlow  [I managed to post them, hope ok ]






gloomyharlow@tpf






gloomyharlow@tpf














imhereforsookie




> imhereforsookie:
> 
> Dawit Isaak is a journalist a Swedish citizen imprisoned in Eritrea without a trail since 2001.
> 
> Free Dawit wish with all our hearts to thank all participants in the music video &#8220;Birdsong&#8221;
> 
> BIRDSONG
> 
> What I see in the moonlight
> What I see with eyes closed
> My word, they hear
> 
> Do you see the same moon
> Do you have windows where you sit
> You hear birds chirping
> 
> Then hear it
> If you can not see
> The birds they speak:
> says: You&#8217;re missing!
> 
> It is time
> But inside
> I share your hunger
> It is for you we sing
> 
> What I hear in the wind
> The e a song of gentle dreams
> The e a song seams
> 
> If we share the dream
> Then a walk, one can sit
> And the birds will chirp
> 
> Then hear it
> If you can not see
> The birds they speak:
> says: You&#8217;re missing!
> 
> It is time
> But inside
> I share your hunger
> It is for you we sing
> 
> If one gets silenced, we must talk
> Our nightmare somebody else&#8217;s living
> It too low, well below our radar
> But when the wind blows hard it will weep
> 
> And in the wind a whisper, it reaches me, pointing out a direction, the straight line, above the trees.
> It is very true, I think it will be for real If you can imagine it then you are not.
> 
> We need to dream big for your face e narrow
> They&#8217;re trying to captivate a birdsong But everyone knows they&#8217;re lying
> Tests your vote for the good enough
> And brother! See how beautiful it sounds
> They&#8217;re trying to imprison a bird song
> but can they imprison all the birds at once?
> So we sing now
> 
> Sebbe Staxx Rap:
> 4745 line on the wall
> Blood splatter of life of water sprayed on the text
> Brother remember time thoughtfully awful jails
> No calls home to the Swedish family
> The bird flies until it finds country
> Flames smoke from a diesel fire
> Over night black clouds flying bird until
> The flitting around among the coal dust


----------



## a_sussan

I think he made his part in US unlike other artists/musicians/actor that might have been there when they did this video.  Nice to so many Swedish famous people taking a stand.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> I think he made his part in US unlike other artists/musicians/actor that might have been there when they did this video.  Nice to so many Swedish famous people taking a stand.



Both his and Joel's parts are superquick so I'm guessing both were filmed in the US but it's the thought that counts in this case, I think.


----------



## a_sussan

I don't argue with with you. I think it's a great way to protest. And it's for a good case.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> I don't argue with with you. I think it's a great way to protest. And it's for a good case.



I agree. I hope I didn't word it wrong because I didn't mean to diagree..


----------



## a_sussan

No problem, I understood what you meant before.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> I think he made his part in US unlike other artists/musicians/actor that might have been there when they did this video.  Nice to so many Swedish famous people taking a stand.





Idun said:


> Both his and Joel's parts are superquick so I'm guessing both were filmed in the US but it's the thought that counts in this case, I think.



Yes, definitely the thought/participation that counts although I don't know how successful the campaign will be as there just so many prisoners of conscience throughout the world. Although it is good to see Dawit's case getting a little extra push.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> No problem, I understood what you meant before.



Gott :kiss:


----------



## a_sussan




----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> I don't argue with with you. I think it's a great way to protest. And it's for a good case.





Idun said:


> I agree. I hope I didn't word it wrong because I didn't mean to diagree..





a_sussan said:


> No problem, I understood what you meant before.





Idun said:


> Gott :kiss:





a_sussan said:


>



Look at you both being all typically cute Swedish.  No wonders you guys never get into any wars.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Look at you both being all typically cute Swedish.  No wonders you guys never get into any wars.



:shame::kiss:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I thought maybe the producers of TB were going to bring back the Sookie, Bill and Eric triangle for the last season. Apparently I was wrong lol. That's their loss. I think Alan Ball had/has a really strong affection for Stephen Moyer so maybe that's the answer.
> 
> *I can't believe Hidden is still not released. Even straight to VOD*. Do something already! It's crazy. Even freaking Straw Dogs was released.
> 
> Tarzan? God, I have such a bad feeling about it. Even with all of his crazy working out. I know he'll look good but I can't help but dread the *pr stunts and potential cheesiness of this jungle mess. *I don't want Alex to be a laughingstock.





Zola24 said:


> Gloomy, I agree with everything Buckeye wrote and although there are *'conspiracy theorists*' floating around, I certainly don't think any of the actors are that favoured they can dictate how their characters' arcs pan out. Also most authors realise that once they 'sign over' the rights to their book/(s) their role is often 'advisor' and the production company is generally free to 'adapt' as it wishes.
> 
> (Apologies for editing your posts so much but it would have been weird to repeat it all without highlighting anything)
> 
> I have no idea where TB7 is going, I just want the main characters, especially Eric, to have, not a 'happy ever after', but at least a future that he can look forward to.
> 
> Yes the lack of news on Hidden is very strange. Possibly once the film was edited they realised they didn't have very much. There was one test screening, (some time ago although I never saw any feedback), or perhaps Hidden was a tax dodge idk.
> 
> Tarzan, oh I'm sure whatever else happens Alex won't be a laughing stock. I guess I'll be less nervous once they actually start filming as all the great ingredients should then start falling into place and I can start breathing again
> 
> *Also does anyone know the 'target' audience, and genre, WB are aiming for?*
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: @Opheliaballs  @gloomyharlow





Idun said:


> I've been wondering about the same thing. Obviously I know why _I_  might want to watch it but they could go so many ways. Incedently I was  watching Disney's Tarzan with my son (he's 8) the other day: he really  liked it so I told him a version with real people would come. He then  said: what the 3d animation one? (this will be the Kellan Lutz version I  guess? I have no idea where my son has heard about the movie) I said  no, one with real people and he asked if we could see it now   I hink it must be a hard script to write - *Tarzan is very much coupled  with kids* - from the Johnny Weissmuller, to the Disney, to even George  of the Jungle, to the new 3d version. *The Greystoke movie was not a  succes*, I think? which just shows that it's a hard job making Tarzan  aimed at grownups only. So honestly I'm a little worried. I won't mind  *Tarzan if they can find the right superhero-ish tone* (like the gazillion  Marvel movies coming out now): they seem to strike a broad audience  from young to adults and are both funny and serious at the same time. I  wonder if there's a market for a serious Tarzan aimed at adults or if  they can avoid making the movie too silly directed at kids.. I think  Alex will probably do very well and that it mostly depends on the  writing but I worry it'll be on Alex's shoulders if it tanks.
> 
> About TB: at this point I'm just glad it's soon over. It seems to me  Alex was the break out star of the show and it's a mystery to me why  they didn't use him more - but with the quality of the writing I don't  actually mind so much
> 
> Sorry for the long novel..




Tarzan:

As far as I know the plot is that Tarzan has assimilated into English society and is sent to the Congo to investigate the conditions at a mine. Both Jackson and Waltz are playing characters based on real people. It isn't for children, and WB is going to have to work on that part of the marketing to emphasis it's not for kids and it's not supposed to be cheesy. But, as much as you're going to have to show some of what actually occurred under Belgian rule, you are going to have to soften it some, since even with Alex in various stages of undress isn't going to attract people if it's all gloom and doom. It's going to be a fine line.

Greystoke, despite some initial bad publicity concerning the dubbing of Andie McDowell's voice with Glenn Close's, actually did pretty well, considering. 30 years on, I think people do forget that there was actually a serious Tarzan adaptation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greystoke:_The_Legend_of_Tarzan,_Lord_of_the_Apes


As for the Hidden, it had a screening a year ago. And then nothing. I can't imagine it being as bad as some of the crap that actually gets released. But who knows what goes on in the minds of WB execs.




gloomyharlow said:


> Makes a lot of sense. Just depressing that's all. Not taking full advantage of Alex's talents..... Although I was brighten up today when two of my Eric Northman giant posters finally came in the mail from Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have taken notice for the past 6 years and I b**tch about it every single new season, so I am just doing my job here lol Trust me, I rant every season about it lol
> 
> And as for Charlaine Harris, I think she just has sand in her vagina. That's all. Her Sookie books are pretty good, but the moment she does interviews, she sounds like an idiot, which is why I didn't bother to read her books early on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, incredible video. :bulb:
> 
> *Screencaps I made. *For some reason when I tried putting the pics here on the thread they don't show up, so here are the direct links to them.
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/dw83v6.jpg
> 
> http://i59.tinypic.com/6josux.jpg



Thanks for the screecaps





			
				xxx[B said:
			
		

> KAYLEIGH[/B]xxx;26785117]a big *HELLO *to all you lovelies!
> 
> it's been a while but it's nice to see you all are doing good
> 
> here are the lyrics of that song it's called 'birdsong'
> 
> 
> 
> ....and this is about Dawit Isaak
> 
> http://freedawit.com/blog/



Howdy stranger!  How's the back doing?

And thanks for the lyrics.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As far as I know the plot is that Tarzan has assimilated into English society and is sent to the Congo to investigate the conditions at a mine. Both Jackson and Waltz are playing characters based on real people. It isn't for children, and WB is going to have to work on that part of the marketing to emphasis it's not for kids and it's not supposed to be cheesy. But, as much as you're going to have to show some of what actually occurred under Belgian rule, you are going to have to soften it some, since even with Alex in various stages of undress isn't going to attract people if it's all gloom and doom. It's going to be a fine line.



I think that sounds potentially very good but I think it's hard to combine a serious story with a loincloth.. and the oih-oih-oih too. I really hope we won't get any of that. I haven't read the books but I wonder if they're much like the John Carter stories? I actually really liked that movie and the mix between humour and seriousness in that one but it didn't really work for most, it seems. I wonder if the mix will be the same in Tarzan..


----------



## a_sussan

BagBerry13 said:


> Look at you both being all typically cute Swedish.  No wonders you guys never get into any wars.



Hehe.. well we Swedes tend to get along and preferably not get involved with wars. 

And I don't understand the mening of war, but that is just my point of view. Nuff said.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Tarzan:
> 
> As far as I know the plot is that Tarzan has assimilated into English society and is sent to the Congo to investigate the conditions at a mine. Both Jackson and Waltz are playing characters based on real people. It isn't for children, and WB is going to have to work on that part of the marketing to emphasis it's not for kids and it's not supposed to be cheesy. But, as much as you're going to have to show some of what actually occurred under Belgian rule, you are going to have to soften it some, since even with Alex in various stages of undress isn't going to attract people if it's all gloom and doom. It's going to be a fine line.
> 
> Greystoke, despite some initial bad publicity concerning the dubbing of Andie McDowell's voice with Glenn Close's, actually did pretty well, considering. 30 years on, I think people do forget that there was actually a serious Tarzan adaptation.
> 
> wikipedia.org/wiki/Greystoke:_The_Legend_of_Tarzan,_Lord_of_the_Apes



Tku Buckeye. I guess that's what's bothering me - if Tarzan is not going to be a family film but for adults only and based on life in the Congo in the late 1800's/early 1900's it is going to be a very dark movie, regardless of whether Alex is in a loin-cloth or not. And yes, as you said WB will be treading a very fine line.

Goes back to quiet panicking. Oh please be successful. [Where's a 'saying my prayers' smilie when I need one?]


----------



## Santress

Thanks everyone for the updates!

New behind-the-scenes pic from the *True Blood* set that was just uploaded to instagram today (May 20, 2014):





"Awesome time gettin to do Alex's last stunts on True Blood before the show ends. Many thanks to @hkstunts #alexander skarsgard #stunt life #twinseys #vampires #fang banger."

-*the_kramer_kosmos* @ instagr.am


----------



## Ms Kiah

Aww his hair is so long in the back. 

Lol at his expression. Like a prison photo.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Yes, definitely the thought/participation that counts although *I don't know how successful the campaign will be as there just so many prisoners of conscience throughout the world. *Although it is good to see Dawit's case getting a little extra push.




I hope I don't tread on the no-politics rule, or that you take this personally, since I've had this sort of conversation with people before:

There will always be prisoners of conscience who don't get attention. There will always be wars and atrocities that get more attention than other wars and atrocities. And it's been this way.

At the end of King Leopold's Ghost Adam Hochschild wonders why it was Belgium's behavior in Africa, as opposed to other colonial power's behavior in Africa (or S. America, etc.) that got the attention. 

You publicize what you can, and hope that other take up the 'slack'.


Zola24 said:


> Tku Buckeye. I guess that's what's bothering me - if Tarzan is not going to be a family film but for adults only and based on life in the Congo in the late 1800's/early 1900's it is going to be a very dark movie, regardless of whether Alex is in a loin-cloth or not. *And yes, as you said WB will be treading a very fine line*.
> 
> Goes back to quiet panicking. Oh please be successful. [Where's a 'saying my prayers' smilie when I need one?]



I think that may be one of the reason some variation of the script has been kicked around for years. You want it to be adult, but not too adult, and not too PC, but not offensive to modern sensibilities, etc.

For whatever reason, my mind is trying to imagine how Quentin Tarantino would do this, since he's done the dark/violent/dark humor over the top stuff before. 



Santress said:


> Thanks everyone for the updates!
> 
> New behind-the-scenes pic from the *True Blood* set that was just uploaded to instagram today (May 20, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Awesome time gettin to do Alex's last stunts on True Blood before the show ends. *Many thanks to @hkstunts #alexander skarsgard #stunt life #twinseys #vampires #fang banger."
> 
> -*the_kramer_kosmos* @ instagr.am



A new pic! I wonder how much hair product is being used there 

I wonder when Alex will be finished filming. TB usually has a break for the upcoming US Memorial Day holiday (this weekend). Will he finish up filming earlier to start preproduction on Tarzan? Or does he still have a few weeks more to go?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks everyone for the updates!
> 
> New behind-the-scenes pic from the True Blood set that was just uploaded to instagram today (May 20, 2014):
> 
> //imageshack.com/i/ng1a0oj]
> //imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/844/1a0o.jpg
> 
> "Awesome time gettin to do Alex's last stunts on True Blood before the show ends. Many thanks to @hkstunts #alexander skarsgard #stunt life #twinseys #vampires #fang banger."
> 
> -]the_kramer_kosmos @ instagr.am



Yay, a new photo  Tku so much 




Ms Kiah said:


> Aww his hair is so long in the back.
> 
> Lol at his expression. Like a prison photo.



Yes, they do look like prisoners :giggles: and not that I'm obsessed with Alex's physique or anything  but he doesn't look quite as 'bulked up' as in the last gym pix  but he still looks so good


----------



## Ms Kiah

Zola24 said:


> he doesn't look quite as 'bulked up' as in the last gym pix  but he still looks so good


 
Yeah his arms don't but his legs look really thick. You know Alex has those long lean chicken legs normally.

I bet he can't wait to stop lifting weights and get back to his sleek self.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Yay, a new photo  Tku so much
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do look like prisoners  and not that I'm obsessed with Alex's physique or anything  *but he doesn't look quite as 'bulked up' *as in the last gym pix  but he still looks so good



That may be due to angle, since here he's slouching and not doing anything and the gym shots he's in motion.

I'm not sure he's really bulked up much more in the upper body than when he was in the SP, but we'll need WB to release promotion stills from Tarzan for scientific comparison purposes, of course.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I hope I don't tread on the no-politics rule, or that you take this personally, since I've had this sort of conversation with people before:
> 
> There will always be prisoners of conscience who don't get attention. There will always be wars and atrocities that get more attention than other wars and atrocities. And it's been this way.
> 
> At the end of King Leopold's Ghost Adam Hochschild wonders why it was Belgium's behavior in Africa, as opposed to other colonial power's behavior in Africa (or S. America, etc.) that got the attention.
> 
> You publicize what you can, and hope that other take up the 'slack'.
> 
> I think that may be one of the reason some variation of the script has been kicked around for years. You want it to be adult, but not too adult, and not too PC, but not offensive to modern sensibilities, etc.
> 
> For whatever reason, my mind is trying to imagine how Quentin Tarantino would do this, since he's done the dark/violent/dark humor over the top stuff before.
> 
> A new pic! I wonder how much hair product is being used there
> 
> I wonder when Alex will be finished filming. TB usually has a break for the upcoming US Memorial Day holiday (this weekend). Will he finish up filming earlier to start preproduction on Tarzan? Or does he still have a few weeks more to go?



No, you haven't offended me at all. As I was trying not to break the 'no politics' rule, (which is obviously a very good one for tpf to have), I just felt that was all I could say, and I didn't mean to imply Dawit's case was less deserving in any way and shouldn't receive this publicity. I will be delighted if he is released. [I've just deleted a load I typed, too political, (hah)]

This is the problem I have with Tarzan, if they include the name 'Tarzan' in the title anywhere, and it's supposed to be a serious movie, the publicity will have to push this very hard and it may put some people off paying to see it.

TB filming / Tarzan pre-production, so many unknowns. I'm just holding out for Alex being at the TB7 prem on 17 June  (and that's the nearest I could find to a 'beseeching the heavens' smilie.




Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah his arms don't but his legs look really thick. You know Alex has those long lean chicken legs normally.
> 
> I bet he can't wait to stop lifting weights and get back to his sleek self.



Hah, yes, I don't miss the chicken legs at all  and I think the WwtW trek was the best leg workout he ever had  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> That may be due to angle, since here he's slouching and not doing anything and the gym shots he's in motion.
> 
> I'm not sure he's really bulked up much more in the upper body than when he was in the SP, but we'll need WB to release promotion stills from Tarzan for scientific comparison purposes, of course.



Yes, it could be the angle  and I'm sorry I'm being dense here, what's the SP? Although I know exactly what you mean by 'scientific comparison purposes' :giggles:

Eta: I've just realised 'SP' South Pole - sorry (lol). Well yes I was stunned when I saw the half-naked photo  **** his body just looked so good  I'm going to have to do some research - I may be some time, I'm going back 5 months


----------



## Zola24

I'll have to post this in two parts [image limits] tku for the great screen-caps Santress 


































santress


----------



## Zola24

santress



> santress:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard supporting imprisoned Swedish-Eritrean journalist Dawit Isaak in the music video &#8220;Fågelsång&#8221; (Birdsong).
> 
> Isaak fled Eritrea during the civil war and settled in Sweden. When Eritrea gained independence, Isaak returned to his native country, got married and had children. He began work as a reporter for the country&#8217;s first independent newspaper, Setit. Eventually he became a part-owner of the newspaper, which was often critical of Eritrean President Isaias Afewerki.
> 
> On September 23, 2001, Isaak was arrested in his home in Asmara, Eritrea. Concurrently, ten other independent journalists and eleven prominent reformist politicians of the so-called G-15 were arrested, ostensibly for demanding ********ic reforms in a series of letters to president Isayas Afeworki. The independent press, including the Setit newspaper, had covered the confrontation between the president and the reformers.
> 
> Isaak has been held in Eritrean prison since 2001 without trial.  The music video &#8220;Fågelsång&#8221; (Birdsong) is a project to give world-wide attention to Isaak&#8217;s plight.  Initiated and directed by Rafael Edholm, it features music and lyrics by Moh Denebi, Daniel Boyacioglu and Sebbe Stakset.
> 
> You can watch the video here.  Alex&#8217;s segment starts at the 3:06 mark.
> 
> (Sources:  Wikipedia, FreeDawit.com, My caps from FreeDawit YouTube)










switchbladekiller


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for a new pic. 

It was on a most wanted list  I guess... *giggles*..


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress for a new pic.
> 
> *It was on a most wanted list*  I guess... *giggles*..



:giggles: Jeez, Sussan - you're bright for so early in the morning. Wish I was half as sharp  Have a great day &#9829;x


----------



## a_sussan

well I have my moments. .. lol..!


----------



## RedTopsy

*Thanks everyone* for all the great updates. 
Amazing video and the gifs.  and for a good cause.  
I ´m so happy to finally see a new pic of Alex and he has a stunt double
that means action for Alex on True Blood.


----------



## Madleiine

wohoo there he is and looking good as usualThank you Santress!




   Hope it will be a lot of action this season.


----------



## OHVamp

I approve of the return of black T shirt of doom.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Tku again for the screen-caps @gloomyharlow  [I managed to post them, hope ok ]
> 
> 
> gloomyharlow@tpf
> 
> imhereforsookie


 
Thanks for posting them 



Santress said:


> Thanks everyone for the updates!
> 
> New behind-the-scenes pic from the *True Blood* set that was just uploaded to instagram today (May 20, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> "Awesome time gettin to do Alex's last stunts on True Blood before the show ends. Many thanks to @hkstunts #alexander skarsgard #stunt life #twinseys #vampires #fang banger."
> 
> -*the_kramer_kosmos* @ instagr.am


 
Great photo and happy to see a new picture of Alex on the set of TB, since HBO is doing such a ****ty job doing that in regards to Eric Northman. The stunt double looks even taller and bigger then Alex. How is that even possible? lol




Zola24 said:


> Enjoy drooling over your giant Eric Northman posters
> 
> Tku very much for the screen caps, they are great  And I hope it's ok but I think I can post them, if I do I will credit you, tks


 
No problem. I'll see later on tonight I'll post a picture of the posters I ordered from hong kong 



a_sussan said:


> Thanks gloomyharlow for the nice screen caps. Much appreciated.


 


Idun said:


> Also thank you from me gloomyharlow


 


And thanks Santress for the new caps and pictures


----------



## a_sussan

gloomyharlow said:


> Thanks for posting them
> 
> 
> 
> Great photo and happy to see a new picture of Alex on the set of TB, since HBO is doing such a ****ty job doing that in regards to Eric Northman. The stunt double looks even taller and bigger then Alex.




Alex are leaning more back. Take a look a the knees. And you see what I mean.  The stunt dubble is sitting more up then Alex. So I think Alex is taller but the other guy is more bulky.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex is on the new cover of Movie Entertainment. All the scans are located at The Vault.

http://www.trueblood-online.com/true-blood-story-movie-entertainment-magazine/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Posted to Charlaine Harris' Facebook page today:

"I  shot a cameo for the last episode of "True Blood," and now I get to go  home and do my laundry! It's been great meeting people on the road and  signing books. But I need to work."

Two things:

One is that Charlaine makes this sound like _such_ a burden. Such an ungrateful O)@#($)(2

Two: I wonder if they've finished filming all of Alex's scenes now. The stuntie's tweet, and now this, make now think that he's just about done with TB and ready to head off to film Tarzan.


----------



## Idun

She's just so... :locked:

The stunt guy has taken the photo down. I wonder if someone thought it was too spoilery.. I hope he didn't get into trouble for posting it.


----------



## gloomyharlow

V Hep mark is gone from his neck in that picture. I wouldn't be shocked if someone from HBO told him to take it down. It is like a "spoiler" in a way. lol



a_sussan said:


> Alex are leaning more back. Take a look a the knees. And you see what I mean.  The stunt dubble is sitting more up then Alex. So I think Alex is taller but the other guy is more bulky.


 
Didn't notice. Thanks 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Posted to Charlaine Harris' Facebook page today:
> 
> "I  shot a cameo for the last episode of "True Blood," and now I get to go  home and do my laundry! It's been great meeting people on the road and  signing books. But I need to work."
> 
> Two things:
> 
> One is that Charlaine makes this sound like _such_ a burden. Such an ungrateful O)@#($)(2
> 
> Two: I wonder if they've finished filming all of Alex's scenes now. The stuntie's tweet, and now this, make now think that he's just about done with TB and ready to head off to film Tarzan.


 
Charlaine being an idiot again. She's her own worst enemy. What a brat


----------



## Zola24

Aarrgh! Please vote for Alex, he's losing, but only just 51% to 49%. Come on Alex, you are the hottest crush eva 














You will have to scroll down a little http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Aarrgh! Please vote for Alex, he's losing, but only just 51% to 49%. Come on Alex, you are the hottest crush eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to scroll down a little http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/


 


Thanks for the info, Zola. 

Voted for Alex.


----------



## a_sussan

Voted!!


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Alex is on the new cover of Movie Entertainment. All the scans are located at The Vault.
> 
> trueblood-online.com/true-blood-story-movie-entertainment-magazine



Tku for the link 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Posted to Charlaine Harris' Facebook page today:
> 
> "I  shot a cameo for the last episode of "True Blood," and now I get to go  home and do my laundry! It's been great meeting people on the road and  signing books. But I need to work."
> 
> Two things:
> 
> One is that Charlaine makes this sound like _such_ a burden. Such an ungrateful O)@#($)(2
> 
> Two: I wonder if they've finished filming all of Alex's scenes now. The stuntie's tweet, and now this, make now think that he's just about done with TB and ready to head off to film Tarzan.



Charlaine really is something else :censor:

Alex and TB filming? Someone else seemed to think a tweet of Kristin's the other day, when she said something about just finished filming the final scenes, may mean Alex has also finished. Idk, they'll definitely be finished soon, it's going to be so emotional for them all :cry: 




Idun said:


> She's just so... :locked:
> 
> The stunt guy has taken the photo down. I wonder if someone thought it was too spoilery.. I hope he didn't get into trouble for posting it.



CH - see above, ungrateful biatch 

I'm sorry the stunt guy took his photo down  I hope he didn't get into trouble too - yes, it was so spoilery (lol), come on HBO, Eric in his black tank is gonna get the ratings up  although let's be honest, Eric is the main reason people have stuck with the show so long.




gloomyharlow said:


> *V Hep mark is gone* from his neck in that picture. I wouldn't be shocked if someone from HBO told him to take it down. *It is like a "spoiler" in a way*. lol
> 
> Didn't notice. Thanks 'balloon:
> 
> Charlaine being an idiot again. She's her own worst enemy. What a brat 'bagslap:



I really don't understand HBO and their TB marketing, yes it is a bit spoilery, the HepV mark is gone, but it could still be added later, and hey, it could just be a final set photo  surely any photos of Eric can only be good for TB [and us ]




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the info, Zola.
> Voted for Alex. 'smile1:





a_sussan said:


> Voted!!



Tku  Your votes obviously made the difference  as Alex is now leading 68% to 32%, the world has returned to it's normal axis  [for now] so any Alex fans who normally just read this thread, pse vote (you don't have to register or anything) and it doesn't even take a minute. We can't be complacent, we're talking Christian Bale here.


----------



## Madleiine

Voted!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Voted!

Alex is winning by a milestone 

As for TB, I know I'm going to miss* these two* a lot. :cry:



















photos from http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Santress

Alex's character poster for *The Giver*:





"Phillip Noyce's adaptation of "The Giver" is out in theaters on Aug. 15, and to prime fans of Lois Lowry's seminal young adult book, The Weinstein Company has released a surfeit of character posters on sites such as MTV, Fandango, Teen.com, SheKnows, Yahoo! Movies and HuffPost Entertainment. We've got your first look at Alexander Skarsgard's one-sheet, which combines black-and-white photography with a color streak (a tease that will please readers of "The Giver"). The "True Blood" fixture plays the father of Jonas (Brenton Thwaites) in the film. Check out the poster, along with a synopsis of the film."

-*huffingtonpost.com*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...oster_n_5368402.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Alex's character poster for *The Giver*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Phillip Noyce's adaptation of "The Giver" is out in theaters on Aug. 15, and to prime fans of Lois Lowry's seminal young adult book, The Weinstein Company has released a surfeit of character posters on sites such as MTV, Fandango, Teen.com, SheKnows, Yahoo! Movies and HuffPost Entertainment. We've got your first look at Alexander Skarsgard's one-sheet, which combines black-and-white photography with a color streak (a tease that will please readers of "The Giver"). The "True Blood" fixture plays the father of Jonas (Brenton Thwaites) in the film. Check out the poster, along with a synopsis of the film."
> 
> -*huffingtonpost.com*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...oster_n_5368402.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment




I actually like this poster, though maybe it's just because I like closeups of his chin dimple  

And I see at the HuffPo comments there are still people are are just outraged that they aged Jonas from 12 to 16. 

I had to search for this, but Queen Haq mentioned a positive Alex mention on a Reddit review of of screening:

"Alexander Skarsgård is also very good. He truly has the best mix  of cold distance while still being an important figure to Jonas."

http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/266j3b/just_came_back_from_the_giver_test_screening_in/


----------



## Zola24

Madleiine said:


> Voted!



Tku Madleiine 




gloomyharlow said:


> Voted!
> 
> Alex is winning by a milestone:
> 'woohoo:
> 
> As for TB, I know I'm going to miss these two a lot. 'cry'crybaby:
> 
> images108.fotki.com/v1629/photos/1/537581/12823415/tumbleralex-vi.png
> 
> images42.fotki.com/v1630/photos/1/537581/12823415/tinBauervanStratenYO8sg_XG1LHl-vi.jpg
> images15.fotki.com/v1624/photos/1/537581/12823415/tinBauervanStratenz19ud9F_x3yl-vi.jpg
> 
> images42.fotki.com/v1630/photos/1/537581/12823415/Alexomelette732-vi.jpg
> 
> photos from /public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard



Tku2 Gloomy  Yes, Alex should be alright although I'm not quite sure when the poll closes, at least the 'Crazy Askars Fans' can't be accused of voting numerous times  Tku2 for the fab photos, I loved all the Battleship pr and Alex just looked so good at the LA prem 




Santress said:


> Alex's character poster for The Giver:
> 
> //imageshack.com/i/ndk5hxnj]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/841/k5hxn.jpg
> 
> "Phillip Noyce's adaptation of "The Giver" is out in theaters on Aug. 15, and to prime fans of Lois Lowry's seminal young adult book, The Weinstein Company has released a surfeit of character posters on sites such as MTV, Fandango, Teen.com, SheKnows, Yahoo! Movies and HuffPost Entertainment. We've got your first look at Alexander Skarsgard's one-sheet, which combines black-and-white photography with a color streak (a tease that will please readers of "The Giver"). The "True Blood" fixture plays the father of Jonas (Brenton Thwaites) in the film. Check out the poster, along with a synopsis of the film."
> 
> -huffingtonpost.com
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...oster_n_5368402.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment



Tku for The Giver poster 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I actually like this poster, though maybe it's just because I like closeups of his chin dimple
> 
> And I see at the HuffPo comments there are still people are are just outraged that they aged Jonas from 12 to 16.
> 
> I had to search for this, but Queen Haq mentioned a positive Alex mention on a Reddit review of of screening:
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgård is also very good. He truly has the best mix  of cold distance while still being an important figure to Jonas."
> 
> www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/266j3b/just_came_back_from_the_giver_test_screening_in



I really like the poster too  any close-up of Alex is always good  and tku for taking the time to find that extract from The Giver review  I don't think I've ever read a bad review of his acting  The movies yes, but not Alex's acting in them


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Alex's character poster for *The Giver*:
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ndk5hxnj
> 
> "Phillip Noyce's adaptation of "The Giver" is out in theaters on Aug. 15, and to prime fans of Lois Lowry's seminal young adult book, The Weinstein Company has released a surfeit of character posters on sites such as MTV, Fandango, Teen.com, SheKnows, Yahoo! Movies and HuffPost Entertainment. We've got your first look at Alexander Skarsgard's one-sheet, which combines black-and-white photography with a color streak (a tease that will please readers of "The Giver"). The "True Blood" fixture plays the father of Jonas (Brenton Thwaites) in the film. Check out the poster, along with a synopsis of the film."
> 
> -*huffingtonpost.com*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...oster_n_5368402.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment


 
Yay something new on Alex! Santrss


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Santress* for poster. 

[OT]I just bought ticket to go see my hometown football team Sirius playing againt Hammarby here in my hometown. I holding thumbs that a certain someone will come to the game   [/OT]


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex at *LAX* (May 22, 2014):

















(Source:  Thanks @ *Skarsgard Gallery* for sending these to *The Library*!)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  Thanks @ *Skarsgard Gallery* for sending these to *The Library*!)


----------



## Ms Kiah

Bajen hat is back! His jeans are so....snug. Everywhere.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*! :worthy:


He's alive, he's alive and he looks might fine too.  and he even smiles a bit.  

And of course he is at the airport because he is coming home and therefore he will attend the football game


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Do we think he will stop in Sweden or will he go direct to someplace else like England?
Any updates on his *Tarzan* schedule?

More *LAX* pics (May 22, 2014) from Just Jared:


























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you for the new pictures, his jeans are snug in all the right places


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress! :'worthy:
> 
> He's alive, he's alive and he looks might fine too. 'yahoo: and he even smiles a bit. 'loveeyes:
> 
> *And of course he is at the airport because he is coming home and therefore he will attend the football game 'laugh:*



Oh Sussan I love that you are so optimistic  I don't think he's heading for Sweden just yet  although it's definitely worth keeping a look-out over the next 6 months - that's an awfully long time to make sure you look your best every time you step outside your door 'cos you can guarantee the one time you're looking a little 'off' that'll be the time you spot and get a chance to approach Alex :giggles: 




Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Do we think he will stop in Sweden or will he go direct to someplace else like England?
> Any updates on his Tarzan schedule?
> 
> More LAX pics (May 22, 2014) from Just Jared:



Tku very much for the LAX photos 

Although I don't know the exact Tarzan schedule they did say filming would start in summer  so I think he's heading for the UK too as I don't follow Margot Robbie that closely she seems to have been in London for a few weeks, but hey it's Alex, a few days in Sweden first is also possible too  [I'm sure he will go 'home' at some stage]

Poor guy seems to have been causing a bit of a stir at the airport.




Opheliaballs said:


> Thank you for the new pictures, his jeans are snug in all the right places



Yes, one good thing about Alex bulking up for Tarzan - his jeans fit so much better 


Eta: Alex's hair is getting so long too - I'm cautiously optimistic no wigs will be needed for Tarzan


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Oh Sussan I love that you are so optimistic  I don't think he's heading for Sweden just yet  although it's definitely worth keeping a look-out over the next 6 months - that's an awfully long time to make sure you look your best every time you step outside your door 'cos you can guarantee the one time you're looking a little 'off' that'll be the time you spot and get a chance to approach Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku very much for the LAX photos
> 
> Although I don't know the exact Tarzan schedule they did say filming would start in summer  so I think he's heading for the UK too as I don't follow Margot Robbie that closely she seems to have been in London for a few weeks, but hey it's Alex, a few days in Sweden first is also possible too  [I'm sure he will go 'home' at some stage]
> 
> *Poor guy seems to have been causing a bit of a stir at the airport.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one good thing about Alex bulking up for Tarzan - *his jeans fit so much better *
> 
> 
> Eta: Alex's hair is getting so long too - I'm cautiously optimistic no wigs will be needed for Tarzan



The reactions of people in the background are amusing. 

I'm impressed that he's still able to breathe with those jeans so tight.

He was taking British Airways, so London is the first stop. But Stockholm's only an hour or so plane ride away, so even if he doesn't go home this weekend, I'm presuming he'll be able fit in quick trips here and there.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The reactions of people in the background are amusing.
> 
> I'm impressed that he's still able to breathe with those jeans so tight.
> 
> *He was taking British Airways, so London is the first stop.* But Stockholm's only an hour or so plane ride away, so even if he doesn't go home this weekend, I'm presuming he'll be able fit in quick trips here and there.



London will always be the first stop when he's coming from the US, no matter where he's going in Europe. There's no direct flight to Stockholm. London is the hub for all the European destinations.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> London will always be the first stop when he's coming from the US, no matter where he's going in Europe. There's no direct flight to Stockholm. London is the hub for all the European destinations.



Long ago, and for a brief time, there was a non-stop SAS flight from LA to Stockholm. But yes, anytime he's headed out of LA to Stockholm it's via London. There are other non-stop LAX to Europe flights, but those aren't as close to Stockholm. Unless he really wants to up his frequent flier miles by flying home via Madrid.


----------



## wonderlick

Hi,

  I have been lurking, but I wanted to drop in with just a word or two.

1.  I am glad TB is over for him because he can go on with his career and whatever life offers him.  It did the job of giving him exposure for other jobs/connections and money.  Plus, I (and I bet he would agree if candidly asked) could care less about who he ends up  with (even though I hope I read at the end of the summer that it is not Sookie---Paquin was a great child actor who has been coasting on that Oscar and people are finally hip that she never learned to good adult acting--Also that deal with HBO is just for a first look at their projects.  HBO does not have to pay a dime for anything they actually produce and HBO is notorious for killing projects with people the likes of Michael Mann and bigger--plus every other person in Hollywood has a development deal.  Call me when it gets on the air and is successful.)

2.  Why are people worried about Tarzan already?  Various directors were fighting for that script and that is the first thing you hear out the mouths of the various actors and producers talking about the project.  It clearly is not going to be some naked-hollering through the woods nonsense.  Also, why are you worried about it being dark?  The Batman trilogies, the new Planet of the Apes movies, the new Godzilla, the new Superman and others are as dark as they can be without being R-rated.  People are eating them up.  These movies are not aimed at little kids and are very successful because of the good scripts, acting, and directing.  Godzilla and Batman could have been cheesy as hell, but Warner Brothers knew how to rework these old stories into something good and substantive.  The director, Yates, has a history of balancing substantive with excitement and adventure.  Everything could turn out a mess (and that is the case with any movie/book/tv show), but I guess I did not understand the gloom and doom.  I'd be more concerned if he was signing on for Need for Speed 2 with Michael Bay or the rumored reboot of Gone with the Wind and playing Ashley Wilks.  If that happens, then I just give up.

Leave the kiddie stuff to Nickalodeon and animated cartoons (lot of which are very good--finally watched Wall-E).


----------



## BagBerry13

HBO could learn a thing or two from FX. They're already teasing with promo shots of Charlie for season 7 of Sons of Anarchy and they haven't even started shooting yet.


----------



## Ms Kiah

> Why are people worried about Tarzan already?


 
It sounds relatively terrible? I don't think Alex is at the point in his career that he can survive a huge flop like a more established star like Johnny Depp with The Lone Ranger? Or Keanu Reeves with 47 Ronin? There have been many high profile, big budget, great cast films that have been flat out embarrassing and critically annihilated? Starring in a big budget flop could cause damage to his career? Taylor Kitsch and Battleship? Kit Harrington and Pompeii? This is the Alexander Skarsgard thread and we can discuss his upcoming projects? Even though everyone agrees that True Blood is terrible, it's the most successful project he's had? Um, there's a lot of reasons why someone might be nervous about Tarzan.

I hope it's successful for his sake because I enjoy his work but I am not enthused about it.


----------



## bag-mania

wonderlick said:


> Why are people worried about Tarzan already?  Various directors were fighting for that script and that is the first thing you hear out the mouths of the various actors and producers talking about the project.  It clearly is not going to be some naked-hollering through the woods nonsense.  Also, why are you worried about it being dark?).




Frankly, I'm not convinced today's audiences will be interested enough in Tarzan to give it a chance, even if it is well-made. The story of the noble savage, a man raised by apes who rejects civilization, was an intriguing concept back when the Tarzan stories were written in the early 20th century. There were dozens of Tarzan movies made between the 1930s and the 1950s. That is when the character was most popular. This new movie will have to find a way to to make Tarzan resonate with modern audiences. That's a tall order.

The examples you cited: Batman, Godzilla, Planet of the Apes, those movies all had a lot of action and special-effects. Unless they changed the story quite a bit, Tarzan is almost the antithesis of that.

It's possible it will be good, but I'm not sure that's the way to bet.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm not nervous about Tarzan as Alex is a fantastic actor and will play the role best to his ability, but I do think they've made a big mistake with Margot Robbie. I also think David Yates is a good director


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The reactions of people in the background are amusing.
> 
> I'm impressed that he's still able to breathe with those jeans so tight.
> 
> He was taking British Airways, so London is the first stop. But Stockholm's only an hour or so plane ride away, so even if he doesn't go home this weekend, I'm presuming he'll be able fit in quick trips here and there.



Yes, usually it's just the curious glance but there did seem to be rather a lot of paps there, (judging by the number of photos that have hit the web), and also Alex seemed to be recognised by a few fans, so I guess there was quite a small procession making its way to the departure gate 

I'm impressed Alex could even get those jeans on :giggles: and zipped up 

Well wherever he is he'll pitch up sooner or later - sooner would be good tho 




wonderlick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking, but I wanted to drop in with just a word or two.
> 
> 1.  *I am glad TB is over for him because he can go on with his career and whatever life offers him.*  It did the job of giving him exposure for other jobs/connections and money.  Plus, I (and I bet he would agree if candidly asked) could care less about who he ends up  with (even though I hope I read at the end of the summer that it is not Sookie---Paquin was a great child actor who has been coasting on that Oscar and people are finally hip that she never learned to good adult acting--Also that deal with HBO is just for a first look at their projects.  HBO does not have to pay a dime for anything they actually produce and HBO is notorious for killing projects with people the likes of Michael Mann and bigger--plus every other person in Hollywood has a development deal.  Call me when it gets on the air and is successful.)
> 
> 2.  *Why are people worried about Tarzan already?*  Various directors were fighting for that script and that is the first thing you hear out the mouths of the various actors and producers talking about the project.  It clearly is not going to be some naked-hollering through the woods nonsense.  Also, why are you worried about it being dark?  The Batman trilogies, the new Planet of the Apes movies, the new Godzilla, the new Superman and others are as dark as they can be without being R-rated.  People are eating them up.  These movies are not aimed at little kids and are very successful because of the good scripts, acting, and directing.  Godzilla and Batman could have been cheesy as hell, but Warner Brothers knew how to rework these old stories into something good and substantive.  The director, Yates, has a history of balancing substantive with excitement and adventure.  Everything could turn out a mess (and that is the case with any movie/book/tv show), but I guess *I did not understand the gloom and doom*.  I'd be more concerned if he was signing on for Need for Speed 2 with Michael Bay or the rumored reboot of Gone with the Wind and playing Ashley Wilks.  If that happens, then I just give up.
> 
> Leave the kiddie stuff to Nickalodeon and animated cartoons (lot of which are very good--finally watched Wall-E).



I think everyone is glad that TB is finally over for Alex 

I'm not worried about Tarzan, a little nervous as July 2016 is a long way off, and I don't think anyone has been 'all doom and gloom' as we have always said that with WB $, David Yates, great screen writers, co-stars, and of course Alex, all the pieces are in place.




BagBerry13 said:


> HBO could learn a thing or two from FX. They're already teasing with promo shots of Charlie for season 7 of Sons of Anarchy and they haven't even started shooting yet.



HBO have a new 'golden child' - the pr for TB7 has been virtually non-existent 




Ms Kiah said:


> It sounds relatively terrible? I don't think Alex is at the point in his career that he can survive a huge flop like a more established star like Johnny Depp with The Lone Ranger? Or Keanu Reeves with 47 Ronin? There have been many high profile, big budget, great cast films that have been flat out embarrassing and critically annihilated? Starring in a big budget flop could cause damage to his career? Taylor Kitsch and Battleship? Kit Harrington and Pompeii? This is the Alexander Skarsgard thread and we can discuss his upcoming projects? Even though everyone agrees that True Blood is terrible, it's the most successful project he's had? Um, there's a lot of reasons why someone might be nervous about Tarzan.
> 
> I hope it's successful for his sake because I enjoy his work but I am not enthused about it.



I'm sure Alex's career will survive even if Tarzan is a huge flop, but it may take one or two stop backwards for a short time, and yes, there's no reason why you should be enthusiastic about all his projects. 




Opheliaballs said:


> I'm not nervous about Tarzan as Alex is a fantastic actor and will play the role best to his ability, but I do think they've made a big mistake with Margot Robbie. I also think David Yates is a good director



I guess I'm nervous about Tarzan as WB are obviously expecting it to be mega and I'm not sure that it will be, I guess it could depend on which other movies open around the same time. I thought Margot Robbie got good reviews for her role in The Wolf of Wall Street :wondering and of course Alex is a great actor


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yeah I think she did but I didn't rate it at all tbh


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Yeah I think she did but I didn't rate it at all tbh



Oh right  I've never seen anything that Margot has appeared in so I can't comment but there are a few I personally wouldn't like to see as Jane (but then we will be going way off topic). You never know you might be pleasantly surprised


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics! 
Alex sure looks good. 
I´m glad he doesn´t look too bulked up, like a giant hulk on steroids,
thats not attractive in my opinion and besides that, Tarzan isn´t supposed
to look like a bodybuilder.
About the Tarzanrole and film: 
I think if an actor never takes a risk in a film then
he/she will never win. It´s hard to predict wich film is going to be successful, so
many films that everyone thought of as megahits before release has not made it
to the top.  
I´m just so happy that Alex accepted the Tarzanrole and that it will be
a big budget film, he deserves to spread his wings now. 
He will have a team of really top professional people working with him, some of the best in the filmindustry and that makes me feel a little less nervous and also that WB seems to have such confidence in the film. 
But still, I will be nervous when it´s time for the filmrelease.


----------



## jooa

Alex had a lot of baggage with him at the airport so I guess he finnished his filming as Eric and now he begins some pre-production for Tarzan in London.



source: http://characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr.com


----------



## Madleiine

His Bajen cap is back! Thank u for the pics! 
If he is in Lodon, that means we will be in the same city at the same time  





And about Tarzan, I think it will go quite well, he will work with some of the best in the filmindustry so it can´t go wrong.


----------



## a_sussan

Ha, finally the man have some luggage  I almost believed that he only had one bag. But now it makes sense that he's on his way to London to start filming.   and now he's not as far away than before so now I actually can go and hunt him down.. lol... I might take Moo with me too, two search better that one


----------



## jooa

He was yesterday night, among others celebs, at the famous London's club Chiltern Firehouse


source: DM


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> He was yesterday night, among others celebs, at the famous London's club Chiltern Firehouse
> View attachment 2628432
> 
> source: DM



I'm wondering for over two weeks now why suddenly everyone and his aunt is going there. Did it open up recently? Do they have some elaborate PR strategy or is the food just really good? I don't get it.


----------



## Santress

A few more pics (tagged unfortunately) from last night at *The Chiltern Firehouse* in London (May 23, 2014):














(Source: * Newscom*)


----------



## BagBerry13

For a bit of laughing in between. I'd like to draw your attention to the left side of this cover where Alex is pictured in his typical Hammarby t-shirt with the headline saying he's "shagging" (new love) Rafael Edholm's ex-wife now. Rafael Edholm is the one who initiated the Dawit Isaak video.

View attachment 2628672


----------



## jooa

This woman is a part of his circle close friends in Sweden for so many years and sometimes even she was also on the pictures with him and their other friends ... Poor guy, he can't have any female friends, all in all he even can't have men friends, so as not to create any rumors.


----------



## Santress

More/Untagged of Alex at *The Chiltern Firehouse* (May 23, 2014):























(Source: *Zimbio*)


----------



## Claer

In London....ohhh I have to be in London at least one day week through out June (some for work). If only he did museums....One day is in Westminster if he is sight seeing....but I doubt it.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ/Untagged:























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tummblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tummblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tummblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tummblr)


----------



## a_sussan

It looks like he has a bite mark on his right hand


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> It looks like he has a bite mark on his right hand


Yeah it does


----------



## jooa

It looks for me more like some skin injury here and there, neither man nor animal has no such teeth, what can be seen on strongly enlarged image and I think a bruise is visible in the middle of the hand ... but it could just be redness.


----------



## Johanna81

Are the paps worse in London than in Los Angeles or about the same?


----------



## a_sussan

He was either excited that Hammarby won their game today , or he realized that he's just about three hours away from me and got so excited that he had to bite his hand for not to scream...   :lolots:


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> He was either excited that Hammarby won their game today , or he realized that he's just about three hours away from me and got so excited that he had to bite his hand for not to scream...   :lolots:


Hahaha 

Just asked my hubby if he fancied a trip to London tomorrow


----------



## Blue Irina

wonderlick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking, but I wanted to drop in with just a word or two.
> 
> 1.  I am glad TB is over for him because he can go on with his career and whatever life offers him.  It did the job of giving him exposure for other jobs/connections and money.  Plus, I (and I bet he would agree if candidly asked) could care less about who he ends up  with (even though I hope I read at the end of the summer that it is not Sookie---Paquin was a great child actor who has been coasting on that Oscar and people are finally hip that she never learned to good adult acting--Also that deal with HBO is just for a first look at their projects.  HBO does not have to pay a dime for anything they actually produce and HBO is notorious for killing projects with people the likes of Michael Mann and bigger--plus every other person in Hollywood has a development deal.  Call me when it gets on the air and is successful.)
> 
> 2.  Why are people worried about Tarzan already?  Various directors were fighting for that script and that is the first thing you hear out the mouths of the various actors and producers talking about the project.  It clearly is not going to be some naked-hollering through the woods nonsense.  Also, why are you worried about it being dark?  The Batman trilogies, the new Planet of the Apes movies, the new Godzilla, the new Superman and others are as dark as they can be without being R-rated.  People are eating them up.  These movies are not aimed at little kids and are very successful because of the good scripts, acting, and directing.  Godzilla and Batman could have been cheesy as hell, but Warner Brothers knew how to rework these old stories into something good and substantive.  The director, Yates, has a history of balancing substantive with excitement and adventure.  Everything could turn out a mess (and that is the case with any movie/book/tv show), but I guess I did not understand the gloom and doom.  I'd be more concerned if he was signing on for Need for Speed 2 with Michael Bay or the rumored reboot of Gone with the Wind and playing Ashley Wilks.  If that happens, then I just give up.
> 
> Leave the kiddie stuff to Nickalodeon and animated cartoons (lot of which are very good--finally watched Wall-E).


----------



## a_sussan

*Opheliaballs*, hope he agrees :okay: :giggles:


----------



## Bandwagons

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm wondering for over two weeks now why suddenly everyone and his aunt is going there. Did it open up recently? Do they have some elaborate PR strategy or is the food just really good? I don't get it.



It's owned by the same guy that owns Chateau Marmont in LA. So it'll be London's very own celeb photo opportunity spot. 



Also, the angles that all these photos are at make him look like Godzilla coming to destroy London.


----------



## BagBerry13

Johanna81 said:


> Are the paps worse in London than in Los Angeles or about the same?



London is the only place in Europe where the paps are almost as equally annoying as in LA. The UK has a bit of a loose legal situation with them unlike other European countries. On top of that Alex went to THE hot spot in town right now. So he shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> *Opheliaballs*, hope he agrees :okay: :giggles:


He said maybe but I haven't told him Alex is there


----------



## a_sussan

*Ophelia*    happy hunting  :giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

wonderlick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking, but I wanted to drop in with just a word or two.
> 
> 1.  I am glad TB is over for him because he can go on with his career and whatever life offers him.  It did the job of giving him exposure for other jobs/connections and money.  Plus, I (and I bet he would agree if candidly asked) could care less about who he ends up  with (even though I hope I read at the end of the summer that it is not Sookie---Paquin was a great child actor who has been coasting on that Oscar and people are finally hip that she never learned to good adult acting--Also that deal with HBO is just for a first look at their projects.  HBO does not have to pay a dime for anything they actually produce and HBO is notorious for killing projects with people the likes of Michael Mann and bigger--plus every other person in Hollywood has a development deal.  Call me when it gets on the air and is successful.)
> 
> 2.  *Why are people worried about Tarzan already? * Various directors were fighting for that script and that is the first thing you hear out the mouths of the various actors and producers talking about the project.  It clearly is not going to be some naked-hollering through the woods nonsense.  Also, why are you worried about it being dark?  The Batman trilogies, the new Planet of the Apes movies, the new Godzilla, the new Superman and others are as dark as they can be without being R-rated.  People are eating them up.  These movies are not aimed at little kids and are very successful because of the good scripts, acting, and directing.  Godzilla and Batman could have been cheesy as hell, but Warner Brothers knew how to rework these old stories into something good and substantive.  The director, Yates, has a history of balancing substantive with excitement and adventure.  Everything could turn out a mess (and that is the case with any movie/book/tv show), but I guess I did not understand the gloom and doom.  I'd be more concerned if he was signing on for Need for Speed 2 with Michael Bay or the rumored reboot of Gone with the Wind and playing Ashley Wilks.  If that happens, then I just give up.
> 
> Leave the kiddie stuff to Nickalodeon and animated cartoons (lot of which are very good--finally watched Wall-E).



Part of the worrying is 'real' in that we all want Alex's movies to do well and for him to get positive notices. And this is his first leading role in a big budget movie.

I suspect some of the worrying is just kvetching, since really, in terms of news/gossip there just isn't much going on, and hasn't been, and it's something do.



Ms Kiah said:


> It sounds relatively terrible? I don't think Alex is at the point in his career that he can survive a huge flop like a more established star like Johnny Depp with The Lone Ranger? Or Keanu Reeves with 47 Ronin? There have been many high profile, big budget, great cast films that have been flat out embarrassing and critically annihilated? *Starring in a big budget flop could cause damage to his career? Taylor Kitsch and Battleship? Kit Harrington and Pompeii? *This is the Alexander Skarsgard thread and we can discuss his upcoming projects? Even though everyone agrees that True Blood is terrible, it's the most successful project he's had? Um, there's a lot of reasons why someone might be nervous about Tarzan.
> 
> I hope it's successful for his sake because I enjoy his work but I am not enthused about it.





Zola24 said:


> Yes, usually it's just the curious glance but there did seem to be rather a lot of paps there, (judging by the number of photos that have hit the web), and also Alex seemed to be recognised by a few fans, so I guess there was quite a small procession making its way to the departure gate
> 
> I'm impressed Alex could even get those jeans on :giggles: and zipped up
> 
> Well wherever he is he'll pitch up sooner or later - sooner would be good tho
> 
> 
> I think everyone is glad that TB is finally over for Alex
> 
> *I'm not worried about Tarzan, a little nervous as July 2016 is a long way off, and I don't think anyone has been 'all doom and gloom' *as we have always said that with WB $, David Yates, great screen writers, co-stars, and of course Alex, all the pieces are in place.
> 
> HBO have a new 'golden child' - the pr for TB7 has been virtually non-existent
> 
> *I'm sure Alex's career will survive even if Tarzan is a huge flop*, but it may take one or two stop backwards for a short time, and yes, t*here's no reason why you should be enthusiastic about all his projects. *
> 
> 
> I guess I'm nervous about Tarzan as WB are obviously expecting it to be mega and I'm not sure that it will be, I guess it could depend on which other movies open around the same time. I thought Margot Robbie got good reviews for her role in The Wolf of Wall Street  and of course Alex is a great actor








RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Alex sure looks good.
> I´m glad he doesn´t look too bulked up, like a giant hulk on steroids,
> thats not attractive in my opinion and besides that, Tarzan isn´t supposed
> to look like a bodybuilder.
> About the Tarzanrole and film:
> *I think if an actor never takes a risk in a film then
> he/she will never win. It´s hard to predict wich film is going to be successful, so
> many films that everyone thought of as megahits before release has not made it
> to the top.  *
> I´m just so happy that Alex accepted the Tarzanrole and that it will be
> a big budget film, he deserves to spread his wings now.
> He will have a team of really top professional people working with him, some of the best in the filmindustry and that makes me feel a little less nervous and also that WB seems to have such confidence in the film.
> But still, I will be nervous when it´s time for the filmrelease.



The possibility of Taylor being the next big leading man took a big hit  in 2012, with John Carter, Battleship and Savages. But he's still  working, though in supporting roles. As for Kit Harington, I have no  idea what his movie career will be like after Pompeii, but he'll have  Game of Thrones for awhile.

Even if Tarzan flops, we won't know  how much it'll affect his career, since there's still two years to go  and I'm presuming he'll have had other roles by then. 

And if he  never ends up be a 'movie star', but still gets plenty of interesting  roles, I think he'll be ok with that.  But, he does have to take risks.  We all do, but celeb's risks are just more public.

And no, you  don't have to support all his projects, the odds of me watching Diary of  Teenage Girl are slim to none, even he gets rave reviews.

Here's an interesting on article on transitioning from TV stardom to movie stardom:
*Why Are So Many TV Stars Struggling To Turn Into Movie Stars?*

...To be fair, Hamm is just one in the current crop of television actors  who can't seem to break out into movie stardom. Just this year, we've  already seen Kit Harington from _Game Of Thrones_ in the already-long-forgotten _Pompeii_, where he was overshadowed by lava. _The Killing_ star Joel Kinnaman mumbled his way through _Robocop_ as a confused, reprogrammed hero. And while the film's $330 million take was solid, Sullivan Stapleton of _Strike Back_ faded into the background of _300: Rise Of An Empire_, out-acted handily by co-star Eva Green. 

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Why-So-Many-TV-Stars-Struggling-Turn-Movie-Stars-43111.html




Bandwagons said:


> It's owned by the same guy that owns Chateau Marmont in LA. So it'll be London's very own celeb photo opportunity spot.
> 
> *Also, the angles that all these photos are at make him look like Godzilla coming to destroy London*.



They do, it looks like the pap was sitting on Alex's feet. It's rather amusing.

He does try to wear the hat and keep his head down, which for many celebs helps in keeping the pap from getting a good shot of their face. But Alex is tall enough that you can sort of just shoot 'under' him, without having to actually sit on the ground like some of these were. 




Opheliaballs said:


> H*e said maybe but I haven't told him Alex is there *



No need to mention it, unless you run into him, and in which case he'll have figured it out! 



The man in the cab/taxi with Alex looks familiar, at least his hair does. I guess this means more 'research' though photos.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

correct me if I'm wrong guys but the guy in the taxi looks like the dude that was with Alex when Alex was papped going to the gym a few weeks ago. 

HAs he finished early for TB or are they still filming. Weren't they still filming this time last year too?? even with the 10 episodes.


----------



## a_sussan

Yes, that is the same guy! I just found the gym pic and compared it, he got his PT with him.

And I think they are wrapping the last things up with TB, but that Alex are done now.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> For a bit of laughing in between. I'd like to draw your attention to the left side of this cover where Alex is pictured in his typical Hammarby t-shirt with the headline saying he's "shagging" (new love) Rafael Edholm's ex-wife now. Rafael Edholm is the one who initiated the Dawit Isaak video.
> 
> View attachment 2628672


 
Looks like something straight out of National Enquirer or Star magazine here in the USA lol  I thought they didn't have tabloids stuff like that in Sweden because they didn't care about celebs over there? 

They reported the same thing in April when Daga Lamy was seen with him in Coachella. 
http://stoppapressarna.se/svenskt/hon-ar-alexander-skarsgards-blonda-sallskap-pa-Coachella

She's divorced right? So why not? As long as she's a good person is all that matter and that Alex is happy. My opinion 



wonderlick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking, but I wanted to drop in with just a word or two.
> 
> 1.  I am glad TB is over for him because he can go on with his career and whatever life offers him.  It did the job of giving him exposure for other jobs/connections and money.  Plus, I (and I bet he would agree if candidly asked) could care less about who he ends up  with (even though I hope I read at the end of the summer that it is not Sookie---Paquin was a great child actor who has been coasting on that Oscar and people are finally hip that she never learned to good adult acting--Also that deal with HBO is just for a first look at their projects.


 
I agree in some of your points, but are you saying that Anna is not that great of an actress? I honestly can't imagine anyone else playing Sookie. Love Anna 




Johanna81 said:


> Are the paps worse in London than in Los Angeles or about the same?


 

The same as in NY and LA. Sadly.



BagBerry13 said:


> London is the only place in Europe where the paps are almost as equally annoying as in LA. The UK has a bit of a loose legal situation with them unlike other European countries. On top of that Alex went to THE hot spot in town right now. So he shouldn't be surprised.


 
He use to go to a lot of the hot spots in LA as well. I don't know if it was his choice or the choice of the person he was dating at that time (she, who's name I won't mention ) but I am sure LA has some really cool places to go to eat/drink, that the paparazzi don't go to. Same as London. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Part of the worrying is 'real' in that we all want Alex's movies to do well and for him to get positive notices. And this is his first leading role in a big budget movie.
> 
> I suspect some of the worrying is just kvetching, since really, in terms of news/gossip there just isn't much going on, and hasn't been, and it's something do.
> 
> The possibility of Taylor being the next big leading man took a big hit  in 2012, with John Carter, Battleship and Savages. But he's still  working, though in supporting roles. As for Kit Harington, I have no  idea what his movie career will be like after Pompeii, but he'll have  Game of Thrones for awhile.
> 
> Even if Tarzan flops, we won't know  how much it'll affect his career, since there's still two years to go  and I'm presuming he'll have had other roles by then.
> 
> And if he  never ends up be a 'movie star', but still gets plenty of interesting  roles, I think he'll be ok with that.  But, he does have to take risks.  We all do, but celeb's risks are just more public.
> 
> And no, you  don't have to support all his projects, the odds of me watching Diary of  Teenage Girl are slim to none, even he gets rave reviews.
> 
> Here's an interesting on article on transitioning from TV stardom to movie stardom:
> *Why Are So Many TV Stars Struggling To Turn Into Movie Stars?*
> 
> ...To be fair, Hamm is just one in the current crop of television actors  who can't seem to break out into movie stardom. Just this year, we've  already seen Kit Harington from _Game Of Thrones_ in the already-long-forgotten _Pompeii_, where he was overshadowed by lava. _The Killing_ star Joel Kinnaman mumbled his way through _Robocop_ as a confused, reprogrammed hero. And while the film's $330 million take was solid, Sullivan Stapleton of _Strike Back_ faded into the background of _300: Rise Of An Empire_, out-acted handily by co-star Eva Green.


 
For me, there are better TV shows and programs then actual films out there. I don't know why so many actors want to be these huge film super stars, when there is so many good shows to be done on TV right now. Bates Motel, Hannibal, The Following, Game of Thrones, early True Blood seasons, The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Generation Kill,  etc...

I'm personally looking forward to Tarzan, Diary of a Teenager and Hidden but I'm seeing them because Alex is in it to be honest. I'm not fond of spending $15 to see a movie in theaters nowadays. 

@Santress thanks for all the new photos of Alex. Love seeing new pictures of him but in the back of my mind, I feel sorry for the guy. It's like a zoo where people are gawking at the poor guy while he's trying to get to point A to B. Feel sorry for actors and actresses sometimes.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> correct me if I'm wrong guys but the guy in the taxi looks like the dude that was with Alex when Alex was papped going to the gym a few weeks ago.
> 
> HAs he finished early for TB or are they still filming. Weren't they still filming this time last year too?? even with the 10 episodes.



Yes, that's him, so he is Alex's PT, at least for Tarzan.

And unless he's got some reshoots to do, I think he's done with TB. Which may be one of the reasons we didn't see or hear much about him, he really was working all the time.
 I don't think they're done filming, but I get the impression they're filming a lot more out of order this last season because he's not the only one with projects going on.



gloomyharlow said:


> Looks like something straight out of National Enquirer or Star magazine here in the USA lol * I thought they didn't have tabloids stuff like that in Sweden because they didn't care about celebs over there?
> *
> They reported the same thing in April when Daga Lamy was seen with him in Coachella.
> http://stoppapressarna.se/svenskt/hon-ar-alexander-skarsgards-blonda-sallskap-pa-Coachella
> 
> She's divorced right? So why not? As long as she's a good person is all that matter and that Alex is happy. My opinion
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in some of your points, but are you saying that Anna is not that great of an actress? *I honestly can't imagine anyone else playing Sookie. Love Anna.
> *
> The same as in NY and LA. Sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> He use to go to a lot of the hot spots in LA as well. I don't know if it was his choice or the choice of the person he was dating at that time (she, who's name I won't mention ) but I am sure LA has some really cool places to go to eat/drink, that the paparazzi don't go to. *Same as London. *
> 
> 
> For me, there are better TV shows and programs then actual films out there. *I don't know why so many actors want to be these huge film super stars, *when there is so many good shows to be done on TV right now. Bates Motel, Hannibal, The Following, Game of Thrones, early True Blood seasons, The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Generation Kill,  etc...
> 
> I'm personally looking forward to Tarzan, Diary of a Teenager and Hidden but I'm seeing them because Alex is in it to be honest. I'm not fond of spending $15 to see a movie in theaters nowadays.
> 
> @Santress thanks for all the new photos of Alex. Love seeing new pictures of him but in the back of my mind, I feel sorry for the guy. It's like a zoo where people are gawking at the poor guy while he's trying to get to point A to B. Feel sorry for actors and actresses sometimes.



Oh, they have tabloid type stuff in Stockholm.

I like Anna, but I really can't stand TB Sookie anymore. I don't know if that's because the way Anna plays her, or because the writers have been so inconsistent with her that I don't care anymore.

I suspect that he'll find the non-pap hot spots in London, at least as much as he can.

As for TV vs. movies, there are many who'll be able to transit between them. And there are still good movie roles out there. And he's also devoted some 6 years of his life to a TV and probably wants to see what's out there in terms of film roles, roles that he won't have to turn down because he's filming for 7 months out of the year.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> *Ophelia*    happy hunting  :giggles:


I'm off to London


----------



## a_sussan

* Ophelia * wohoo... let's hope that you find our Viking/Tarzan   I do envy you a bit.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> * Ophelia * wohoo... let's hope that you find our Viking/Tarzan   I do envy you a bit.


Well I am now going with my sister instead of my hubby as he twigged Alex is there and wouldn't except the excuse I needed to go Harrods to get my mum a birthday present, however if I do find him I will most definitely be kidnapping him and climbing him like a tree :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Lol...


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, that's him, so he is Alex's PT, at least for Tarzan.
> 
> And unless he's got some reshoots to do, I think he's done with TB. Which may be one of the reasons we didn't see or hear much about him, he really was working all the time.
> I don't think they're done filming, but I get the impression they're filming a lot more out of order this last season because he's not the only one with projects going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they have tabloid type stuff in Stockholm.
> 
> I like Anna, but I really can't stand TB Sookie anymore. I don't know if that's because the way Anna plays her, or because the writers have been so inconsistent with her that I don't care anymore.
> 
> I suspect that he'll find the non-pap hot spots in London, at least as much as he can.
> 
> As for TV vs. movies, there are many who'll be able to transit between them. And there are still good movie roles out there. And he's also devoted some 6 years of his life to a TV and probably wants to see what's out there in terms of film roles, roles that he won't have to turn down because he's filming for 7 months out of the year.


 

It's weird because the way Sookie is played out in the books, resembles the way Anna does it on the show. But who knows. True Blood has ran it's course anyway so here's hoping for better projects with everyone in the show. 



Opheliaballs said:


> Well I am now going with my sister instead of my hubby as he twigged Alex is there and wouldn't except the excuse I needed to go Harrods to get my mum a birthday present, however if I do find him I will most definitely be kidnapping him and climbing him like a tree :giggles:


 
Have a good time, and if you see Alex, take pictures lol


----------



## gloomyharlow

New Promo for Season 7, of Anna. These are plastered all over the subway walls here in New York. Good promotion....I guess....:shame:


----------



## Johanna81

gloomyharlow said:


> New Promo for Season 7, of Anna. These are plastered all over the subway walls here in New York. Good promotion....I guess....:shame:



Some on Tumblr say they see a bit of a fang. I dont think think they would that blatant but nice to see the promotion all of a sudden.


----------



## skarsbabe

Johanna81 said:


> Some on Tumblr say they see a bit of a fang. I dont think think they would that blatant but nice to see the promotion all of a sudden.



Oh dammit! You can kind of see one. Hrmmm, I don't know how I feel about this. 

Also not happy about having so few episodes this season.


----------



## Opheliaballs

skarsbabe said:


> Oh dammit! You can kind of see one. Hrmmm, I don't know how I feel about this.
> 
> Also not happy about having so few episodes this season.


How many episodes have they made this season?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> Oh dammit! You can kind of see one. Hrmmm, I don't know how I feel about this.
> 
> Also not happy about having so few episodes this season.



Yes, you can sort of see a fang. But not sure that's really Sookie, just done so you think so. ETA: Do I think the basis of that ad is Anna P? Yes, but like last year, when it looked like Stephen without necessarily being Bill, and the year before when they used a face that looked a lot like Lucy, they're playing with it.

As for the number of episodes, as far as I know there'll be 10, same as last season.


----------



## Santress

A little tumblr birdie reminded me today is a special lady's birthday.

Happy Birthday, Free! 

Hope you're having a wonderful day and enjoying a nice big birthday mojito!artyhat:


----------



## Zola24

Happy Birthday Free resents Hope it was a good one


----------



## brownsugarplum

Happy Birthday Free. XX


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday *Free*


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy birthday Free


----------



## gloomyharlow

New interview with TV Guide about TB last season. Looks like in the end it's going to be Bill and Sookie....

http://www.tvguide.com/News/True-Blood-Final-Season-Summer-Preview-1082273.aspx


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy Birthday Free! Mojitos all around...


----------



## Missmel

Hi all, I'm new to this cool forum. I was told that this is the Askars place where people are more open minded and nicer. I've had enough of the bullying psycho stans on another forum. I've read through a few of the old pages, and it seems like people can have different opinions and have a reasonable conversations without it quickly escalating into personal attacks. Wow, I wish I joined sooner!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Many thanks gals


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> New interview with TV Guide about TB last season. Looks like in the end it's going to be Bill and Sookie....
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/True-Blood-Final-Season-Summer-Preview-1082273.aspx



It seems they decided to forget that Eric glamoured Alcide to not want to be near Sookie. I wonder what else they'll be forgetting. Oh well, it's not like it a surprise really..  I hope Alex gets a good scene here and there but I'm starting to doubt it. It'll probably be him moaning over not getting Sookie and her wonderful fairy vagina


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Many thanks gals



Belated happy birthday!!



Idun said:


> *It seems they decided to forget that Eric glamoured Alcide to not want to be near Sookie.* I wonder what else they'll be forgetting. Oh well, it's not like it a surprise really..  I hope Alex gets a good scene here and there but I'm starting to doubt it. It'll probably be him moaning over not getting Sookie and her wonderful fairy vagina



No, I don't think they did, since Sookie sort of unglamored him pretty quickly, and the impression I'd had at the time was that Alcide being Supe was harder to glamor anyway.

But I see from the TB guide article that BB is once again shooting himself in the foot/mouth.


----------



## Zola24

Missmel said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this cool forum. I was told that this is the Askars place where people are more open minded and nicer. I've had enough of the bullying psycho stans on another forum. I've read through a few of the old pages, and it seems like people can have different opinions and have a reasonable conversations without it quickly escalating into personal attacks. Wow, I wish I joined sooner!



Missmel :welcome2:




gloomyharlow said:


> *New interview with TV Guide* about TB last season. Looks like in the end it's going to be Bill and Sookie....
> 
> tvguide.com/News/True-Blood-Final-Season-Summer-Preview-1082273.aspx



Tku for the link Gloomy  and I've wondered if it's going to be the Sookie & Bill show again 




Idun said:


> It seems they decided to forget that Eric glamoured Alcide to not want to be near Sookie. I wonder what else they'll be forgetting. Oh well, it's not like it a surprise really..  *I hope Alex gets a good scene here and there but I'm starting to doubt it. It'll probably be him moaning over not getting Sookie and her wonderful fairy vagina* 'rolleyes:



Alex/Eric better have some great scenes this final season  although I think he's got rather more to worry about than Sookie and her magic fairy vagina (lol) At this stage I just want Eric to end strongly, and in a good place. He's had so much pain and suffering, it's the least he deserves.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Belated happy birthday!!
> 
> No, I don't think they did, since Sookie sort of unglamored him pretty quickly, and the impression I'd had at the time was that Alcide being Supe was harder to glamor anyway.
> 
> *But I see from the TB guide article that BB is once again shooting himself in the foot/mouth.*



I really don't know what is up with the HBO/TB pr machine  At least the last poster, (with Sookie) has appeared around NYC and LA.


----------



## OHVamp

Hello MissMel. 

Happy Belated Birthday Free. Hope it was fun.


----------



## Zola24

Oh, and I hope I've got this right :wondering 
Happy Birthday @*ScaredSquirrel*  Wishing you an enjoyable day and an even better year


----------



## Mimi2000

They should've called the show Sookie and Bill unhappily ever after instead. I'm so done with those two characters. We all know they are together irl but why must I watch them in TB? If I want to see them together, I will just look at pap photos of them out in LA. I want Sookie and Eric! I hope it's not too much to ask.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, I don't think they did, since Sookie sort of unglamored him pretty quickly, and the impression I'd had at the time was that Alcide being Supe was harder to glamor anyway.



I must have ff right passed that part 

I'm with Zola and Mimi. I couldn't care less about Sookie at this point and I just want Bill to die. That we pretty much know it will end with those two together some way is just lame beyond words! Ugh. So yes, what's left to hope for is some good, strong scenes for Alex giving Eric a worthy end. Knowing TB though I wonder if that's hoping for too much  Oh well, at least it'll be the end and Alex can almost only move on to better things.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Welcome Missmel!

Happy birthday ScaredSquirrel


----------



## Mimi2000

I haven't read the books and probably never will, but I am curious to know how it ends for Sookie/Bill/Eric in the book or is the book series still going?


----------



## Zola24

Mimi2000 said:


> They should've called the show *Sookie and Bill unhappily* *ever after* instead. I'm so done with those two characters. We all know they are together irl but why must I watch them in TB? If I want to see them together, I will just look at pap photos of them out in LA. *I want Sookie and Eric! I hope it's not too much to ask*.



:giggles:

Sadly, I think by the whispers, and the way the writing has been shaping up, I don't think a Sooric ending is gonna happen :rain: Hey, I may be wrong and it could all be a gigantic bluff, I'm trying to be positive but I'm not confident at all 

*spoiler alert*
Eta: I've never read the SVM either but from what I've heard Charlaine really ****ed Eric over in the last $ grabbing book. And no, Sookie does not end up with Eric, Bill, or Alcide. Does the term 'seal sex' help any? (lol)




Idun said:


> I must have ff right passed that part
> 
> I'm with Zola and Mimi. I couldn't care less about Sookie at this point and I just want Bill to die. That we pretty much know it will end with those two together some way is just lame beyond words! Ugh. So yes, what's left to hope for is some good, strong scenes for Alex giving Eric a worthy end. Knowing TB though I wonder if that's hoping for too much 'hrmm: Oh well, at least it'll be the end and Alex can almost only move on to better things.



I would like Sookie to end-up self reliant, with an optimistic future, as I don't think she has been treated well by the writers this past season either and I think most sane people just want Bill to die although like you said I don't think that's going to happen  If Bill and Sookie end up together ush: it will just be so wrong on so many levels :censor: 

And I too am so glad that Alex is moving on to better things


----------



## Idun

Mimi2000 said:


> I haven't read the books and probably never will, but I am curious to know how it ends for Sookie/Bill/Eric in the book or is the book series still going?



Spoilers!

























In the books Sookie ends up with Sam (!) with Bill as her friendly neighbour and Eric gets married away to some vampire queen, after Sookie ditches him. Not really a happy ending for Eric who once again becomes a slave essentially. ush: I don't know if Charlaine Harris changed her mind about Eric at some point but her writing him was very uneven IMVHO.


----------



## Zola24

spuffyfeels' great reaction gifs  we could be needing these 























spuffyfeels


----------



## Opheliaballs

Love the gifs Zola


----------



## Mimi2000

Idun said:


> Spoilers!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I just hope Eric's ending will be a good one for one of the best/loved characters in TB.


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Love the gifs Zola 'laugh:



Tku2  and as you're back on tpf I take it you didn't meet Alex in London  I hope you had a good day anyway, and I don't mean to taunt you, but this!!





mametupa






queen-haq:


> I know, dude in the back. I know. He is a god amongst men.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Tku2  and as you're back on tpf I take it you didn't meet Alex in London  I hope you had a good day anyway, and I don't mean to taunt you, but this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mametupa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen-haq:




Hot, sexy  Alex.    

Thanks for the gif and pic, made my evening brighter. 

and Welcome Missmel!

and a little late, Happy Birthday ScaredSquirrel and Free.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday Squirrel!  Hope you have a good one. :beer:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Zola24 said:


> Tku2  and as you're back on tpf I take it you didn't meet Alex in London  I hope you had a good day anyway, and I don't mean to taunt you, but this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mametupa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen-haq:


I may have seen him but I ended up getting blind drunk and breaking my ankle


----------



## a_sussan

Ophelia, oh.. not fun to hear that you broke your ankle. Hope you get better soon. 

I'm probably, no I'm going to London this autumn. It's my first time ever in London but thankfully I have a cousin that lives there so I can stay with him. So looking forward to that. And yes my plans are going on a "hunt" besides discover the city.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Ophelia, oh.. not fun to hear that you broke your ankle. Hope you get better soon.
> 
> I'm probably, no I'm going to London this autumn. It's my first time ever in London but thankfully I have a cousin that lives there so I can stay with him. So looking forward to that. And yes my plans are going on a "hunt" besides discover the city.


Thanks, it's my own fault for wearing 6" heels when drinking guess I'll never learn.

Have fun in London and happy hunting


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> I must have ff right passed that part
> 
> I'm with Zola and Mimi. I couldn't care less about Sookie at this point and *I just want Bill to die.* That we pretty much know it will end with those two together some way is just lame beyond words! Ugh. So yes, what's left to hope for is some good, strong scenes for Alex giving Eric a worthy end. Knowing TB though I wonder if that's hoping for too much  Oh well, at least it'll be the end and Alex can almost only move on to better things.


 
Thank you for helping me squirt soda all over the keyboard with the "I just want Bille to die" comment. lol  
I'm sick of the way he says "Sooookaaay" lol 

I don't know why an author of a book hates a character she created (Eric) as much as Charlaine has. You _never_ see Anne Rice bashing Lestat or Louie or any of her characaters of her books. What prevented me from reading the Sookie books to begin with was the way Charlaine spoke in interviews. She sounds like an idiot. After so much frustrations with how Eric is portrayed on the TV show and people_ telling me_ the books are great, that's what finally got me to read the books. In the early Sookie books, Eric was very much an important character as Bill. The TV show pretty much put Eric as an afer thought and made Bill the main lead. It was like that all the way through Season 6 and it will end like that in Season 7. If Charlaine was smart, she could have kept her trap shut when it came to putting "Eric" down so publically and done a spin off in the POV of Eric Northman. Those books would have sold like hot cakes and who knows... maybe later in the future, a few years, a spin off TV show would have been made from the books about Eric. Played by another actor of course because I have a feeling Alex won't touch _anything_ related to True Blood and of course he must be sick of playing the same character. Give another Swede a chance.

But anyway, Charlaine and HBO blew it. Not smart at all. 



Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks, it's my own fault for wearing 6" heels when drinking guess I'll never learn.


 
Get well soon. That must be painful 



Idun said:


> Spoilers!
> In the books Sookie ends up with Sam (!) with Bill as her friendly neighbour and Eric gets married away to some vampire queen, after Sookie ditches him. Not really a happy ending for Eric who once again becomes a slave essentially. ush: I don't know if Charlaine Harris changed her mind about Eric at some point but her writing him was very uneven IMVHO.


 
Because apparently, Eric was too materiliastic to leave Freya (Freja?) who was Queen of (forgot which state at this moment...) to be with Sookie. He perferred being her slave and being rich, according to Charlaine. She screwed his charcater really badly in the end....:rain:


----------



## a_sussan

Ouch... both on wearing 6" heels to broken ankle... I must admit you are brave having those heels. I stick to my sneakers or maybe a 3" on an special occasion.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Ouch... both on wearing 6" heels to broken ankle... I must admit you are brave having those heels. I stick to my sneakers or maybe a 3" on an special occasion.


Well normally I'm a converse kinda girl but my sister convinced me to wear them and look my best just in case I saw you know who.........


----------



## a_sussan

Opheliaballs said:


> Well normally I'm a converse kinda girl but my sister convinced me to wear them and look my best just in case I saw you know who.........



I totally understand why.. even that I'm not tall *cough*.  I almost never use heels, but I like the look but, I'm more a sneaker kind of gal.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> I totally understand why.. even that I'm not tall *cough*.  I almost never use heels, but I like the look but, I'm more a sneaker kind of gal.


Lol neither am I I'm a hobbit


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe we should get together when I come to London in October?


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Maybe we should get together when I come to London in October?


Hell yeah


----------



## a_sussan

Opheliea, I pm'a you.


----------



## Santress

Happy Birthday, Squirrel!artyhat:








There's a very *Big Spoiler* about Eric & Sookie in True Blood Season 7 circulating on tumblr/twitter today.  
It's from the new *TV Guide* article on *True Blood*.

I'll link it off site for those who don't want to be spoiled:

http://wishiwasthemoon2night.tumblr.com/post/87133817303

+

Another Stockholm *True Blood*/Eric Northman ad:





"Another cool Stockholm ad for True Blood with Alexander Skarsgård. It's a cube and he was on the bottom."

-*eccentriceye* instagram

*uploaded May 28, 2014


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the b-day wishes ladies!   London ladies, please get Skars out of hiding...


----------



## Missmel

Thanks for all the nice welcomes and the gifs


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ar least they are putting Ad's of Alex in TB in his hometown because there's nothing over here but the Sookie/bloodtears/ ad here. 

I can't tell if that's a new picture of Alex in season 7 or a past photo.


----------



## gloomyharlow

From the new TV Guide interview, Alex's part.

So there you have it. 

Credit; https://twitter.com/BSkarsNews


----------



## Johanna81

Opheliaballs said:


> Hell yeah



So basically if I ever make it to London or Uppsala/Stockholm then I need to find one of ya'll.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> From the new TV Guide interview, Alex's part.
> 
> So there you have it.



It's not surprising at all is it..


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> I may have seen him but I ended up getting blind drunk and breaking my ankle 'sad:



Oh Ophelia, I'm so sorry to hear about you breaking your ankle  Hopefully the alcohol in your system lessened the agony a little  Wishing you a quick and full recovery  




Santress said:


> Happy Birthday, Squirrel! 'partyhat'balloon:
> 
> imageshack.com/i/nfed7zj]imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/843/ed7z.jpg
> imageshack.com/i/netmnlj]imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/842/tmnl.jpg
> 
> There's a very *Big Spoiler* about Eric & Sookie in True Blood Season 7 circulating on tumblr/twitter today.
> It's from the new *TV Guide* article on *True Blood*.
> 
> I'll link it off site for those who don't want to be spoiled:
> 
> http://wishiwasthemoon2night.tumblr.com/post/87133817303
> 
> +
> 
> Another Stockholm *True Blood*/Eric Northman ad:
> 
> mageshack.com/i/nfhktbnj]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/843/hktbn.jpg
> 
> "Another cool Stockholm ad for True Blood with Alexander Skarsgård. It's a cube and he was on the bottom."
> 
> -[B]eccentriceye[/B] instagram
> 
> *uploaded May 28, 2014[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for the spoiler news. I can't wait :upsidedown: It'll be a great scene :sweatdrop:
> 
> Also, (just for info and it's not really important), those Stockholm ads from eccentriceye's instagram, I've been told, (by mametupa), they are for a telephone/internet provider who is offering free HBO Nordic as an incentive. It's good to know they chose Eric Northman as an incentive - it's the only one I'll ever need :p
> 
> 
> [quote="gloomyharlow, post: 26832028"]From the new TV Guide interview, Alex's part.
> 
> So there you have it. 'rolleyes:
> 
> Credit; twitter.com/BSkarsNews[/QUOTE]
> 
> Tku2 for the link.  [COLOR="Red"][B]Spoiler[/B][/COLOR]. I think it will be a great scene :upsidedown: as the Eric/Talbot, and Jason/Warlow, [even the Bill/Sam], scenes were just so hot, and so effin erotic :p And an Eric/Jason scene can be as 'over-the-top' as it wants for me :graucho:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Zola24 said:


> Oh Ophelia, I'm so sorry to hear about you breaking your ankle  Hopefully the alcohol in your system lessened the agony a little  Wishing you a quick and full recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the spoiler news. I can't wait  It'll be a great scene
> 
> Also, (just for info and it's not really important), those Stockholm ads from eccentriceye's instagram, I've been told, (by mametupa), they are for a telephone/internet provider who is offering free HBO Nordic as an incentive. It's good to know they chose Eric Northman as an incentive - it's the only one I'll ever need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku2 for the link.  *Spoiler*. I think it will be a great scene  as the Eric/Talbot, and Jason/Warlow, [even the Bill/Sam], scenes were just so hot, and so effin erotic  And an Eric/Jason scene can be as 'over-the-top' as it wants for me


Thanks zola, I was far too paralytic to realise how bad it was


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Tku2 for the link.  *Spoiler*. I think it will be a great scene  as the Eric/Talbot, and Jason/Warlow, [even the Bill/Sam], scenes were just so hot, and so effin erotic  And an Eric/Jason scene can be as 'over-the-top' as it wants for me


 
Eric has a new love interest though, remember that girl who will be joining the cast this season....forgot her name... suppose to be french.....


----------



## Zola24

^ @*Opheliaballs* :giggles:

^ @*gloomyharlow*

*Spoiler* 
Sylvie  I don't know, (obviously, lol), but I think Sylvie may just appear in a flashback scene :wondering and she first appears in ep 3 (imdb). I really don't think she is going to feature too much


----------



## jooa

^^ She was on the TB set only in February so she will be probably in only one episode so I guess she will be someone similar to Yvetta.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Spoilers posted for the first two episodes @ The Vault

http://www.trueblood-online.com/synopsis-true-blood-season-first-two-episodes/

And just a random picture of Alex I got from http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/

@Zola and Jooa, thanks for the reply. I liked Yvetta


----------



## Zola24

^ @*jooa* - yes, I think you are probably right 

Eta: @*gloomyharlow* - tku for the info and photo  and yes, I liked Yvetta too.


----------



## OHVamp

Happy Belated Birthday Squirrel. I hope it was a good one. Cheers.

Sorry to hear about your ankle Ophelia. Hope it mends quickly.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Missmel said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this cool forum. I was told that this is the Askars place where people are more open minded and nicer. I've had enough of the bullying psycho stans on another forum. I've read through a few of the old pages, and it seems like people can have different opinions and have a reasonable conversations without it quickly escalating into personal attacks. Wow, I wish I joined sooner!




Welcome, Missme!




Zola24 said:


> Missmel
> 
> 
> tku for the link Gloomy  *and I've wondered if it's going to be the Sookie & Bill show again*
> 
> 
> Alex/Eric better have some great scenes this final season  although I think he's got rather more to worry about than Sookie and her magic fairy vagina (lol) At this stage I just want Eric to end strongly, and in a good place. He's had so much pain and suffering, it's the least he deserves.
> 
> *I really don't know what is up with the HBO/TB pr *machine  At least the last poster, (with Sookie) has appeared around NYC and LA.





Zola24 said:


> Sadly, I think by the whispers, and the way the writing has been shaping up, I don't think a Sooric ending is gonna happen  Hey, I may be wrong and it could all be a gigantic bluff, I'm trying to be positive but I'm not confident at all
> 
> *spoiler alert*
> Eta: I've never read the SVM either but from what I've heard Charlaine really ****ed Eric over in the last $ grabbing book. And no, Sookie does not end up with Eric, Bill, or Alcide. Does the term 'seal sex' help any? (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like Sookie to end-up self reliant, *with an optimistic future, as I don't think she has been treated well by the writers this past season either and I think most sane people just want Bill to die although like you said I don't think that's going to happen  *If Bill and Sookie end up together  it will just be so wrong on so many levels* :censor:
> 
> And I too am so glad that Alex is moving on to better things



I think I've known that it would return to the Bill/Sookie crap, but that doesn't make it any better.
And what annoyed me even more than that is the TBHBO twitter calling it a 'great love'. That TB thinks it's great that Sookie will apparently end up with someone who has repeatedly abused her is obscene.

I think of this song when I think of what they've done to Sookie:

I took her back and made her dessert
Now I know I'm being used
That's okay man cause I like the abuse
I know she's playing with me
That's okay cause I got no self esteem


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=



Opheliaballs said:


> I may have seen him but I ended up getting *blind drunk and breaking my ankle *



Owwww! 




Zola24 said:


> Oh Ophelia, I'm so sorry to hear about you breaking your ankle  Hopefully the alcohol in your system lessened the agony a little  Wishing you a quick and full recovery
> 
> 
> Thank you for the spoiler news. I can't wait*  It'll be a great scene *
> 
> Also, (just for info and it's not really important), those Stockholm ads from eccentriceye's instagram, I've been told, (by mametupa), they are for a telephone/internet provider who is offering free HBO Nordic as an incentive. It's good to know they chose Eric Northman as an incentive - it's the only one I'll ever need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku2 for the link.  *Spoiler*. I think it will be a great scene  as the Eric/Talbot, and Jason/Warlow, [even the Bill/Sam], scenes were just so hot, and so effin erotic  And an Eric/Jason scene can be as 'over-the-top' as it wants for me




I would have enjoyed this scene had it taken place in Episode 10. Now, it's just gratuitous to me, Buckner throwing us more naked Eric because he thinks that's all we want. And it annoys me that I'm  being a killjoy about it, because I've really enjoyed the few Eric/Jason scenes we've gotten.

Belated happy birthday squirrel!


I'd like video of this:

"We were in Cape Town, near the ocean. You go on a boat, and then you go in a cage, and there's a guy standing on top of the boat and your head's above water, but your whole body is under water. *You can't touch the cage because they said the sharks will bite your fingers off.* And then the guy standing on top throws food to the sharks and then, when he sees them coming, he yells, 'Shark!' and you have to go down really fast to watch the sharks getting the food, then you come back up for air."
We couldn't help but ask if Meryl joined in on the frightening task.
"No, Meryl didn't join, and Brenton didn't because he's Australian, and they have a weird thing about sharks. *Alexander Skarsgard came, though.* And my dad, who still talks about it. It&#8217;s like his favorite moment of his life ever."


http://www.sheknows.com/entertainment/articles/1038597/interview-with-the-givers-odeya-rush​


----------



## Zola24

*Spoiler*



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Welcome, Missme!
> 
> *I think I've known that it would return to the Bill/Sookie crap, but that doesn't make it any better.
> And what annoyed me even more than that is the TBHBO twitter calling it a 'great love'. That TB thinks it's great that Sookie will apparently end up with someone who has repeatedly abused her is obscene.
> 
> I think of this song when I think of what they've done to Sookie:
> *
> I took her back and made her dessert
> Now I know I'm being used
> That's okay man cause I like the abuse
> I know she's playing with me
> That's okay cause I got no self esteem
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> 
> Owwww!
> 
> I would have enjoyed this scene had it taken place in Episode 10. *Now, it's just gratuitous to me, Buckner throwing us more naked Eric because he thinks that's all we want. And it annoys me that I'm  being a killjoy about it, because I've really enjoyed the few Eric/Jason scenes we've gotten.*
> 
> Belated happy birthday squirrel!
> 
> 
> *I'd like video of this:*
> 
> "We were in Cape Town, near the ocean. You go on a boat, and then you go in a cage, and there's a guy standing on top of the boat and your head's above water, but your whole body is under water. *You can't touch the cage because they said the sharks will bite your fingers off.* And then the guy standing on top throws food to the sharks and then, when he sees them coming, he yells, 'Shark!' and you have to go down really fast to watch the sharks getting the food, then you come back up for air."
> We couldn't help but ask if Meryl joined in on the frightening task.
> "No, Meryl didn't join, and Brenton didn't because he's Australian, and they have a weird thing about sharks. *Alexander Skarsgard came, though.* And my dad, who still talks about it. It&#8217;s like his favorite moment of his life ever."
> 
> 
> sheknows.com/entertainment/articles/1038597/interview-with-the-givers-odeya-rush​




I agree with you entirely, the whole Bill and Sookie thing is wrong on so many levels  surely Buckner and his team aren't that stupid. I also agree with you on the Eric naked thing - please just give Alex/Eric some great scenes - if they haven't they just wasted his great talent. Yes, Alex is very sexy but that is not the only reason he has such a wide and loyal fan base. Thank fck Alex has now left this mess of a show behind.

The shark diving  Wt* Alex - and I thought the biggest danger he faced last year was freezing to death in Antarctica.​


----------



## gloomyharlow

Hey guys, how do I edit a post of mine here? There's usually a little button on the left of my post but it's not showing up right now. I want to edit that photo of Alex that I posted in my last post. Had no idea it was a private pic.


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Hey guys, how do I edit a post of mine here? There's usually a little button on the left of my post but it's not showing up right now. I want to edit that photo of Alex that I posted in my last post. Had no idea it was a private pic.



I didn't know it was private either. Anyway, it is only possible to edit a post for 2 hours after the original posting time. After that you have to contact the mods and ask them to remove it.

Eta: Having checked it out, I'm going to pm you (it might make you feel better) but I guess if you've specifically been asked to remove it, that is definitely the best thing to do. No argument


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> I didn't know it was private either. Anyway, it is only possible to edit a post for 2 hours after the original posting time. After that you have to contact the mods and ask them to remove it.
> 
> Eta: Having checked it out, I'm going to pm you (it might make you feel better) but I guess if you've specifically been asked to remove it, that is definitely the best thing to do. No argument


 

Thank you, just contacted a mod.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Don't understand they they asked you to take it down as they aren't there own photos anyway  they stole them from other accounts?


----------



## Swanky

hey!  A couple of housekeeping items 


Did the owner of the photo ask for it to be taken down?
Please know that once you post something, it's permanent, it's cached on Google and indexed on our servers.  We typically will not remove content once it's posted unless it contains private info, is spam, or is causing drama between members.
Also, we REQUIRE you to give credit to whomever you're hotlinking pics from or copying articles from.  Please do not post content here that you do not own w/o crediting the source.

Also, this thread is really only for gossip and news.  I know it's hard when your celeb is on tv that the lines get blurred a little between threads - and a little sometimes is ok, but please remember to use the TB thread in our TV forum to discuss the show.  This thread is for news and gossip only 


Grazie!!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> hey!  A couple of housekeeping items
> 
> 
> Did the owner of the photo ask for it to be taken down?
> Please know that once you post something, it's permanent, it's cached on Google and indexed on our servers.  We typically will not remove content once it's posted unless it contains private info, is spam, or is causing drama between members.
> Also, we REQUIRE you to give credit to whomever you're hotlinking pics from or copying articles from.  Please do not post content here that you do not own w/o crediting the source.
> 
> Also, this thread is really only for gossip and news.  I know it's hard when your celeb is on tv that the lines get blurred a little between threads - and a little sometimes is ok, but please remember to use the TB thread in our TV forum to discuss the show.  This thread is for news and gossip only
> 
> 
> Grazie!!


 
Hello,

No, the owner of the picture didn't contact me or anything. It was Santress who explained to me that the photo came from someone's facebook a while back and it spread over to tumblr and other sites. I found the picture at a Public Fotki website (which I linked in my previous post) but like I said, the picture was posted on several sites already, I had no idea it was a picture from someone's facebook or a friend of Alex's or etc.  I don't know who's Alex's personal friends on Face book and I don't go to facebook that much in general. I'm not too fond of social pages and lack the time for it anyway. Had no idea lots of these images came from Alex's friends lol All I know from all that is that Alex's brother Valter has a public instagram and that's about it lol 

For all pictures on Alex, I just go to free open pages like Tumblr, Just Jared, message boards, photo sites like Zimbio, fotki, photobucket etc. 

But like I said, I had no idea and didn't want to upset anyone and the owner of the photo never contacted me. Santress explained the back story and I understand where she's coming from. I feel bad that Alex fans have stalked Alex's friends on facebook and released photos of him, so that was why I asked to removed it. 

Anyway, I wanted to explain myself quickly since I have to run to a Dr's appointment. Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  No prob 
No need to remove it from here, it's readily found on the internet on other sites anyhow.
I think it's cool that his fans are protective of his privacy, but really once it's on the internet it's pretty much permanent.


----------



## Zola24

@*gloomyharlow*  Oh well, now we know  I'm just gonna post a few photos to move on a little 






skarsgardaddict






henricavyll










switchbladekiller














switchbladekiller


----------



## Zola24

I will always lv this p/shoot  the gifs are just because I'm shallow 









skargardalexander


















sikanapanele


----------



## Zola24

And these have hit tumblr in the last hour  and that's it. I'm outta here  Have a great weekend 





















henricavyll

Hah, I nearly posted one of those gifs twice - I must have been distracted


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great pictures Zola


----------



## Mimi2000

Is there a photo/gif of the shower scene taken a little lower? Lol


----------



## skarsbabe

Mimi2000 said:


> Is there a photo/gif of the shower scene taken a little lower? Lol



yes, but it's only in the camera-man's head!


----------



## Missmel

Great pics everybody. That shower scene will never get old


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Great pictures Zola



Tku2 




skarsbabe said:


> yes, but it's only in the camera-man's head!



Hah, yes  and in our dreams 




Missmel said:


> Great pics everybody. That shower scene will never get old



Yes, that shower scene is wonderful  Every time I see it I'm always amazed at how different he looks compared to Micke in the rest of the movie


----------



## Madleiine

Love the shower gifts! &#128525;


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you for the gifs!


----------



## VampFan

Enty's got a blind reveal about Alex:

Blind Items Revealed
April 3, 2013

This B- list mostly television actor is on one of the biggest pay cable shows. It was not always the case. Back in the day before getting famous he made what he thought was a destroyed tape of himself pleasuring himself. Turns out there were copies made and now are being shopped to a gay porn site.

Alexander Skarsgard

http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2014/05/blind-items-revealed_7878.html

It's been over a year, so either no one wanted it (highly doubtful), or more likely, Enty made it up.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Haha if only that were true. I would watch it. Hate myself for it but yeah, still watch it.  

We patiently wait for confirmation that Alex is still alive and well in London.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Ms Kiah said:


> Haha if only that were true. I would watch it. Hate myself for it but yeah, still watch it.
> 
> We patiently wait for confirmation that Alex is still alive and well in London.


Hahaha I think I would purchase this too because I am just a perv :


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Enty's got a blind reveal about Alex:
> 
> Blind Items Revealed
> April 3, 2013
> 
> This B- list mostly television actor is on one of the biggest pay cable shows. It was not always the case. Back in the day before getting famous he made what he thought was a destroyed tape of himself pleasuring himself. Turns out there were copies made and now are being shopped to a gay porn site.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgardv
> 
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2014/05/blind-items-revealed_7878.html
> 
> It's been over a year, so either no one wanted it (highly doubtful), or more likely, Enty made it up.



Enty make something up? Never!  



Ms Kiah said:


> Haha if only that were true. I would watch it. Hate myself for it but yeah, still watch it.
> 
> We patiently wait for confirmation that Alex is still alive and well in London.



I think he is going to be so busy during filming we will be lucky to get many photos of him.


----------



## jooa

Enty probably recently saw all the gifs from Hundtricked ... so someone finally fit into his imaginary blind item


----------



## Santress

New outtake from the *Man of the World* shoot:





Alexander Skarsgård photographed by Randall Mesdon

(Source: * ManoftheWorldMagazine* tumblr)

http://manoftheworldmagazine.tumblr...nder-skarsgard-photographed-by-randall-mesdon


----------



## Ms Kiah

Bringing that Indiana Jones realness.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Enty's got a blind reveal about Alex:
> 
> Blind Items Revealed



:weird: 

I may be missing something here but can someone please quickly explain to me how Enty when he makes his big reveals doesn't get his *** sued off. I'm not specifically referring just to Alex as when I clicked on the 'blind items revealed' tag there are all sorts of people there from Harry Styles, ERW, Katie Holmes etc so if he has no proof for his 'reveals' how does he get away with it? It is one thing to hint but quite another to state an allegation as a fact. That is all, I'm just curious and a little puzzled.




Santress said:


> New outtake from the Man of the World shoot:
> 
> imageshack.com/i/nfeijvyj]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/843/eijvy.jpg
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård photographed by Randall Mesdon
> 
> (Source: ManoftheWorldMagazine tumblr)



Tku for the MotW outtake 


---------

There's another WwtW charity auction. Knowing how much Alex's teddy bear went for, his HH jacket should raise loads of $$ too 








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Here&#8217;s your chance to own the South Pole Allied Challenge Jacket, as worn by Alexander Skarsgård on the ice in Antarctica for the duration of the Walking With The Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge 2013.
> 
> Alexander has kindly donated his jacket to Walking With The Wounded to auction off on his website, AlexSkarsgard.Net, and we are giving you the chance to give much needed funds to the charity in return for the very jacket worn by Alexander.
> 
> The jacket is made by WWTW expedition clothing sponsor Helly Hansen and is a gortex shell jacket, complete with all sponsor branding as worn by Alex and his team. The jacket comes complete with a synthetic fur ruff as demonstrated in photos. The jacket is a Men&#8217;s size Large.
> 
> Walking With The Wounded was established to raise funds to finance the re-training of wounded servicemen and women and in so doing assists them in acquiring the skills and qualifications necessary to find new careers outside the military.
> 
> Winning bidder will be notified by email upon auction&#8217;s end and payment will be made directly to the charity&#8217;s fundraising page in Alexander&#8217;s name at http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/AlexSkarsgard .
> 
> Walking With the Wounded will pay the shipping charges as the jacket will be sent from their offices in the UK. They have agreed to ship the jacket worldwide so feel free to bid, wherever in the world you may be.
> 
> 
> Check it out at THIS link...http://askarsgard.com/?p=46170...Tack!


----------



## Santress

^yw! Thanks for all the info., updates & pretty, ladies!

*True Blood* Season 7: Trailer #2:


----------



## mlm123

Hello Ladies, I have been a lurker of this page for awhile now. I just wanted to thank you guys for getting my through a very nasty divorce. I knew nothing of Alex until I happened upon Melancholia about a year and a half ago. Believe it or not the "ex" happens to look similar to Mr. Skarsgard. He is Scandinavian, and very tall (6'5). I am clearly not over him, and have failed at dating again. I am only 5'4 myself, so being with a tall man for so many years, it seems weird to be with any man shorter than 6'1,  so it has helped a great deal to watch someone that reminds me of him, yet a lot better looking haha. I started watching True Blood,  and that turned into every Alex movie (even Swedish films), interviews, ect, and I pretty much fell in love. Then I stumbled on this forum during my Alex Google searches. You guys have really kept me upbeat reading and keeping up with new pictures and news on Alex. I just wanted to say thank you!  Also, I wanted to add a about how they completely just cut out the Sookie and Eric romanace in True Blood. Personally what made some of the older episodes so great was the sexual tension between those two. I always found Bill and Sookie to be quite boring. Maybe I am just bias because I like "Eric/Alex" so much, but I really think it kept us watching to see what would happen between them. Alex was defiantly the only person that could have played Eric's character so well. I just think it's a shame. He had some great scenes last season though, and I won't lie, I'm very excited to see the Jason Eric dream sequence.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Megamoore67 & Belated Wecome, Missmel!

New pics of Alex at *Chiltern Firehouse* (May 31, 2014, London):














(Source/Thanks @ *Skarsgard Gallery* for sending these to *The Library*!)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Newscom.com*)


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you for the new pics santrees!


----------



## Missmel

Thanks for the pics Santress!
I wonder why he went back to this club....


----------



## eiling8

Thanks for the pics Santress!


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks for the pics Santress.


----------



## Missmel

megamoore67 said:


> Hello Ladies, I have been a lurker of this page for awhile now. I just wanted to thank you guys for getting my through a very nasty divorce.



Hi Megamore, I'm glad you came out of hiding to say hello, and I'm glad to hear your getting through your hard times


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> True Blood Season 7: Trailer #2:





Santress said:


> New pics of Alex at Chiltern Firehouse (May 31, 2014, London):



Tku for the trailer and the great pix of Alex  The man is looking mighty fine  and I lv his new Bajen hat  Very classy - it must be his 'best' one (lol)




megamoore67 said:


> Hello Ladies, I have been a lurker of this page for awhile now. I just wanted to thank you guys for getting my through a very nasty divorce. I knew nothing of Alex until I happened upon Melancholia about a year and a half ago. Believe it or not the "ex" happens to look similar to Mr. Skarsgard. He is Scandinavian, and very tall (6'5). I am clearly not over him, and have failed at dating again. I am only 5'4 myself, so being with a tall man for so many years, it seems weird to be with any man shorter than 6'1,  so it has helped a great deal to watch someone that reminds me of him, yet a lot better looking haha. I started watching True Blood,  and that turned into every Alex movie (even Swedish films), interviews, ect, and I pretty much fell in love. Then I stumbled on this forum during my Alex Google searches. You guys have really kept me upbeat reading and keeping up with new pictures and news on Alex. I just wanted to say thank you!  Also, I wanted to add a about how they completely just cut out the Sookie and Eric romanace in True Blood. Personally what made some of the older episodes so great was the sexual tension between those two. I always found Bill and Sookie to be quite boring. Maybe I am just bias because I like "Eric/Alex" so much, but I really think it kept us watching to see what would happen between them. Alex was defiantly the only person that could have played Eric's character so well. I just think it's a shame. He had some great scenes last season though, and I won't lie, I'm very excited to see the Jason Eric dream sequence.



Hi megamoore67  welcome. I am so sorry you have been going through a difficult time in your personal life and I'm so glad visiting here cheered you up a little  and yes it is very enjoyable in SkarsLand - so pleased you've joined us  And yes, Alexander Skarsgård is totally addictive )) If there is a cure, I'm not quite sure I want it 

Re TB, yes Alex is a perfect sexy Viking vampire and has totally owned every scene he has appeared in. I agree with you entirely re Bill/Sookie 'yawn' although obviously I'd be delighted if Eric and Sookie got it together I'm not sure this is going to happen, I just want both of them to be if not happy, at least content with a future to look forward to.

*Spoiler* Now some people, me included, seem to think this may be Eric's hand  although it may be a 'good bye' caress (uncontrollable sobbing) And so I/we don't get in trouble with the mods, (hah), I've just included the 'hand' gif. Here's a link to the full post http://imhereforsookie.tumblr.com/p...nna-be-so-hard-to-watch-folks-are-gonna#notes (The gifs are from a short trailer released by HBO Latino)





imhereforsookie




Missmel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> I wonder why he went back to this club....



Probably because he likes it  and hey the last time he went it was a week ago so he has been going other places 

Here are a couple of review links - (and I was amazed Time Out was rebuffed a few times)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...rn-Firehouse-London-W1-restaurant-review.html

http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/chiltern-firehouse

http://www.chilternfirehouse.com/

In my dreams, (lol) [Not that the prices aren't reasonable, I think a pleb like me will have trouble securing a reservation, (lol) 'sadface']


Eta2: @*Misscat7* Hi  I've just seen you are/were on-line. I really hope things are going better for you 'mega hugs'. Please drop by any time &#9829;x


----------



## Zola24

To cheer us all up - from the wonderful canadianbeaversloveaskars - I think her 'farmer Skars' may be better than the original 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars
> 
> &#8230;..farmer Skarsgard is sure as shootin serious about his sorghum.
> 
> Taggged:  ...Urland may be a windy **** hole but farming is in his blood., Alexander Skarsgard, askarsedit.










> canadianbeaversloveaskars
> 
> &#8230;.is it a bird? Is it an angel? Is it flying low enough I can catch it if I stand on a lawn chair?
> 
> Tagged: ...and what kind of birdseed to I need to put out to attract one of these to my backyard?, ....beer nuts?, Alexander Skarsgard, askarsedit.










> canadianbeaversloveaskars
> 
> &#8230;.this relationship seems like a beard to me.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, and a moderately less stupid beard rumor, cat bearding, fyi - if you squint he gets a cute sulky frown, askarsedit.


----------



## Misscat7

Zola24 said:


> Eta2: @*Misscat7* Hi  I've just seen you are/were on-line. I really hope things are going better for you 'mega hugs'. Please drop by any time &#9829;x




HI Zola...  I drop in every now and then and lurk.  I switched puters out a while  ago and lost a lot of login's etc but wanted to say hi! 

Good to  see you guys are ticking over and Thanks for the BI revealed.  If  anyone hasn't checked them out recently the comments are hilarious!


----------



## Zola24

Misscat7 said:


> HI Zola...  I drop in every now and then and lurk.  I switched puters out a while  ago and lost a lot of login's etc but wanted to say hi!
> 
> Good to  see you guys are ticking over and Thanks for the BI revealed.  If  anyone hasn't checked them out recently the comments are hilarious!



Hi Misscat  Hah, yes, new computer troubles  I know exactly where you're coming from, I got a new one recently too, and although it's mega-fast, there are still a few things I've yet to work out  and I'm a little cross with myself as I thought I'd keep all my Skarsporn mega-organised but it is now just a complete jumble  there's just so much of it (lol).

Yes that blind item is hilarious (a few screencaps would be nice, Enty). I read a few of the comments yesterday (lol) but they are like the Jared and ontd comments I have to be in the mood for them.

I'm out of here for a while now  Enjoy the rest of your Sunday  and very best wishes for the rest of the year. Have fun, stay safe


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ---------
> 
> There's another WwtW charity auction. Knowing how much Alex's teddy bear went for, his HH jacket should raise loads of $$ too


 
*Lucy Griffiths £1000.00 *
*15.12.13 I'm so glad you didn't die.* 

So sweet of Lucy. Everytime I read that....



Santress said:


> New outtake from the *Man of the World* shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård photographed by Randall Mesdon
> 
> (Source: * ManoftheWorldMagazine* tumblr)
> 
> http://manoftheworldmagazine.tumblr...nder-skarsgard-photographed-by-randall-mesdon


 
Gorgeous picture!Santress!



Santress said:


> *True Blood* Season 7: Trailer #2:


 

Thanks again Santress. No Alex again......



Opheliaballs said:


> Hahaha I think I would purchase this too because I am just a perv :


 
Maybe I'm odd, but I really don't care to see Alex wacking off on video.....I prefer a full on hot sex tape 
And with a _real women_ like (for example) Salma Hayek, Catherine Zeta Jones or Monica Bellucci type of women. That's all I'll say. lol



Santress said:


> New pics of Alex at *Chiltern Firehouse* (May 31, 2014, London):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source/Thanks @ *Skarsgard Gallery* for sending these to *The Library*!)


 
again Santress! he looks incredible.



Missmel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> I wonder why he went back to this club....


 
He's doing Tarzan I imagine at the moment. Could be for PR, but I think it would be he choice to be seen there again and photographed since he doesn't look angry in the pictures. I'm speculating of course....


Zola24 said:


> *Spoiler* Now some people, me included, seem to think this may be Eric's hand  although it may be a 'good bye' caress (uncontrollable sobbing) And so I/we don't get in trouble with the mods, (hah), I've just included the 'hand' gif. Here's a link to the full post http://imhereforsookie.tumblr.com/p...nna-be-so-hard-to-watch-folks-are-gonna#notes (The gifs are from a short trailer released by HBO Latino)


 
Hope your right. At least his index finger made it to a new trailer. At this point all I could do is 



Zola24 said:


> To cheer us all up - from the wonderful canadianbeaversloveaskars - I think her 'farmer Skars' may be better than the original


 
Canadianbeaversloveaskars does some of the most hilarious photo shops lol Thanks Zola


----------



## gloomyharlow

I think this might be a new picture of Alex. He's here with the pop group Icona Pop. He looks to be wearing the same outfit and beanie hat he wore at the Chiltern Firehouse in London - May 31st, 2014.

Found the photo at http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/


----------



## jooa

gloomyharlow said:


> He's doing Tarzan I imagine at the moment. Could be for PR, but I think it would be he choice to be seen there again and photographed since he doesn't look angry in the pictures. I'm speculating of course....


Probably there were "after party" after the last concert in London Katy Perry and Alex's friends, Swedish girl from Icona Pop. From this night there are a few pictures, I guess from TheChiltern Firehouse, of Katy with Icona Pop and also Alex with girls from Icona Pop, Alicia Vikander (whose closest friends are these girls) and other people.


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> Probably there were "after party" after the last concert in London Katy Perry and Alex's friends, Swedish girl from Icona Pop. From this night there are a few pictures, I guess from TheChiltern Firehouse, of Katy with Icona Pop and also Alex with girls from Icona Pop, Alicia Vikander (whose closest friends are these girls) and other people.


 

There's more pictures of Alex with Icona Pop from the picture above? Can you post them. I only see this one 

I remember seeing the one with Alicia from 2013.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No multiple quotes for awhile as I am having pc issues and my tablet hates tpf's multiquotes..

Welcome newbies!

Thanks for the new pics Santress.

Thanks for the Firehouse links, Zola.

I think the food reviews are a clue as to why he has been there twice already. He is a foodie and if he likes a place he keeps going back. I don't think he is going there for the pr, anymore than he goes to Chateau Marmont for pr. 
He doesn't have anything to promote and I think that there are so many celebs who have been there since it opened in April that they don't need him either.
The Firehouse and CM have the same owner,so I would not be surprised if the same privacy rules apply: you put up with a few minutes, or less, of being photographed, and are left alone once inside.


----------



## Santress

^That looks like a fan pic but please be wary of posting anything without a "source" from places like tumblr.  There is a small segment of this fandom that likes to get on his family and friend's social media accounts and put personal/private pics up on places like tumblr and twitter.  

So, we generally err on the side of caution and don't post stuff without an actual source.

More/HQ/Untagged:




















(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank Santress for all the new lovely pics. 

I have been up north in Sweden therefore my absence.  But tomorrow when I'm feeling a bit more up to date I will thank and great more.


----------



## BagBerry13

Gosh! These horrible shoes! He won't take them off, will he?


----------



## MooCowmoo

Just so you all know.......I do let him out, every so often


----------



## a_sussan

Moo, I still hope that you send him to Sweden for tomorrow's football game in my home town.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress!
and the updates ladies!
Love to se the pics of Alex from London, he really is a smoking hot man. 
also funny to see the Indiana Jones style from Man of the World and yet he is
so handsome in the pic. 

Moo, good to know you let him go out once in a while. 

Sussan, lets hope for an Alex sighting at the game and a pic of course.


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> Moo, I still hope that you send him to Sweden for tomorrow's football game in my home town.



Depends what he does for me tonight, sussan


----------



## a_sussan

lol.. ok.. but when he's done whatever he has to do, then send him over..


----------



## Kitkath70

Xx


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bag, he knows you hate them so he wears them just go annoy you!  

Moo, it is nice to see that you let him out once a week 

The Icona Pop photo that has been posted though no one has sourced it, from the way they're posing it looks more like a friend took it than a random fan pic, jmo. And who knows whether or not it is from a private account or not. Lack of sourcing might indicate that it is private. Or the Tumblr site could just be lazy.

Eta:  I think his t-shirt looks less tight. I wonder if he finally broke down and bought a new one?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^That looks like a fan pic but please be wary of posting anything without a "source" from places like tumblr.  There is a small segment of this fandom that likes to get on his family and friend's social media accounts and put personal/private pics up on places like tumblr and twitter.
> 
> So, we generally err on the side of caution and don't post stuff without an actual source.
> 
> More/HQ/Untagged:
> 
> (Source: CharacteristicallyExuberant Tumblr)



Tku so much for posting all the untagged hq's  

Having examined them closely I can only agree with Red, the man really is so smokin' hot  I'm surprised he doesn't self-combust  Never mind, the drool from the nearest female will soon save him 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think the food reviews are a clue as to why he has been there twice already. He is a foodie and if he likes a place he keeps going back. I don't think he is going there for the pr, anymore than he goes to Chateau Marmont for pr.
> He doesn't have anything to promote and I think that there are so many celebs who have been there since it opened in April that they don't need him either.
> The Firehouse and CM have the same owner,so I would not be surprised if the same privacy rules apply: you put up with a few minutes, or less, of being photographed, and are left alone once inside.



I agree with you entirely  

Eta: I also think you are right about the t - I was still concentrating on the thighs 




MooCowmoo said:


> Just so you all know.......I do let him out, every so often



Hah and there's Alex trying to keep it on the down-low, and every time you give the game away by going awol here whenever he's in London. Oh and please go easy on him this time, no marks pls, as I think he'll be taking his shirt off for more than you very soon


----------



## Blue Irina

Alex looks great! Thanks for the new pics.


----------



## Zola24

> imhereforsookie:
> 
> If this van is a rockin&#8217;&#8230;   giggle*
> 
> original http://instagram.com/p/otzSuPFxHH/#


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


>


 

The Van is actually painted like that? Cool


----------



## a_sussan

In a few hours I'm off to see some football, *Moo* have you let him out.. :giggles:
sure is a great day for football, blue sky, sunshine and warm. It will be so much fun. 

As an optimist I still hope that he will be there, but as realist I do understand if he's not.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I hope he turns up.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Stealth shot of Alex and Alicia from Saturday (May 31, 2014, London):





"@heatworld spotted Alexander Skarsgard at the O2 to watch Katy Perry on Saturday night before chiltern firehouse!"

-*Si_Forrester* @ twitter

https://twitter.com/Si_Forrester/status/473504800030875648


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress 

Look at those arms


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress. 

Sadly Hammarby lost their game by 1-2 to my team Sirius. It was really exciting all evening.


----------



## Santress

Ok, found the source for the first *Icona Pop* pic.
It's from the open instagram of a film and TV literary agent who seems to be friends with Alicia Vikander.





(Source:  *alexiawennberg* @ instagr.am)

Another pic from Saturday (May 31, 2014, London):





(Source:  *IconaPop* Facebook)





"Dream Team miss ya'll &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;."

(Source: * IconaPop* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Madleiine

omg his arms!!


----------



## OHVamp

Not sure if this has been posted yet. 
The 'Farewell to Bon Temps' promo...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI9YRHkdDAg


Glad to see Alex is in it too.

And Thanks for the cool photos.


----------



## skarsbabe

Madleiine said:


> omg his arms!!



Forget his arms, holy heck look at that long hair. Seems he likes to keep covering it with the beanie / cap when he goes out now too. 

I might have missed it, so sorry if this is repeat, but who is this Alicia? TIA


----------



## wonderlick

Ms Kiah said:


> It sounds relatively terrible? I don't think Alex is at the point in his career that he can survive a huge flop like a more established star like Johnny Depp with The Lone Ranger? Or Keanu Reeves with 47 Ronin? There have been many high profile, big budget, great cast films that have been flat out embarrassing and critically annihilated? Starring in a big budget flop could cause damage to his career? Taylor Kitsch and Battleship? Kit Harrington and Pompeii? This is the Alexander Skarsgard thread and we can discuss his upcoming projects? Even though everyone agrees that True Blood is terrible, it's the most successful project he's had? Um, there's a lot of reasons why someone might be nervous about Tarzan.
> 
> I hope it's successful for his sake because I enjoy his work but I am not enthused about it.



I am late very late on responding, but here goes.



1.  I never said you could not discuss it or be concerned, but all the examples you provided were for way over budget movies.  The discussion was not about the movies but that Battleship, 47 Ronin, John Carter and the Lone Ranger cost $200-250 million.  That was a huge problem when neither of them should have cost over $100 million.  Warner Brothers is aware of this and Tarzan has a $90 million.  

2.  When was the last time Depp or Keanu had a hit?  Depp just had another flop with Transcendence.  I think people are just tired of him for right now. Kitsch is as interesting as a bowl of day old oatmeal.  He had a hell of an agent, but could not execute in any of those movies.

3.  47 Ronin and John Carter had inexperienced/first time with live action directors who did not know what they were doing.  The rest had directors that I would describe as not that good, especially, for Pompeii with Paul Anderson who is a hack.

4.  From what I understand this is not some origin story for Tarzan.  It if has fun, adventure, romance and some substance people will watch.  Think of Zorro, which was a huge hit.  Pompeii should have been a watch for me, but I saw some bad acting and cliches in the trailer that were confirmed when the reviews came out.  Typical Anderson.  The movie was panned for his name alone.

       The movie still may fail, but so far they have yet to make any mistakes let know that there is a big problem brewing.  If they shutdown temporarily while in production like they did with the Lone Ranger or Robocop because of script or budget issues (that apparently were not resolved), then hit the panic button.

5.  Margot Robbie is snatching up ever other new role in Hollywood.  She just finished one movie with the actor for 12 years a Slave and Chris Pine, and just got cast in a movie with Tilda Swinton and Ralph Fiennes that will shoot this year.  Obviously she is impressing studios, directors and producers in large and small movies and has range.  Plus, the media and critics seem to love her, which does not hurt.

6.  I don't think Tarzan is shooting until the end of the summer or the fall because Waltz just started a movie in London where he is one of the leads, Jackson is still in NY and Robbie is scheduled to be in the movie I mentioned above this summer.

Now everything could still be a disaster, but outside of a few properties, there is no sure thing in the movies, but they have not ticked a box yet like how I feel about that Jupiter Ascending movie coming down the pike.  Yet, they may pull that out of the fire.

I would also add that the reboot of Planet of the Apes with Franco was clowned from here to forever everywhere (me included) and you saw what happened there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet.
> The 'Farewell to Bon Temps' promo...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI9YRHkdDAg
> 
> 
> *Glad to see Alex is in it too.*
> 
> And Thanks for the cool photos.



At least we get to see him in something. Sadly, can't listen to it, as the new operating system isn't compatible with the current sound cards. I hate technology sometimes.





skarsbabe said:


> Forget his arms, holy heck look at that long hair. Seems he likes to keep covering it with the beanie / cap when he goes out now too.
> 
> I might have missed it, so sorry if this is repeat, but who is this Alicia? TIA



His hair, his arms.

Alicia Vikander is a Swedish actress who's a friend of the Skarsgard family. She and Bill were in the Swedish film The Crown Jewels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Vikander

ETA: Wonderlick: "I don't think Tarzan is shooting until the end of the summer or the  fall because Waltz just started a movie in London where he is one of the  leads, Jackson is still in NY and Robbie is scheduled to be in the  movie I mentioned above this summer."

From what I've read Tarzan will probably start filming this month, or the very beginning of July. Which sounds correct, otherwise Alex wouldn't have needed to finish filming TB early in order to be in London to start his prep work/pre production on Tarzan.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I made two quick screen caps from the Farewell show. Glad to finally see Alex somewhere related to the new season of True Blood. I bet Kristen is going to cry a lot in it. 

Great pictures of Alex with Alicia. They hang out a lot together. I know there were dating rumors years ago, but I think they would make a cute couple if they ever dated. 

Alex's arms look amazing


----------



## wonderlick

gloomyharlow said:


> It's weird because the way Sookie is played out in the books, resembles the way Anna does it on the show. But who knows. True Blood has ran it's course anyway so here's hoping for better projects with everyone in the show.
> 
> I think some of the cast have great futures ahead of them.
> 
> Sorry, I think she is a poor actress or inconsistent at best.  A bunch of crying, whining and screaming is not good acting. She has a bright spot here and there, but most of the time comes off as very amateur hour and it is not just the writing or some bad acting she picked up from Moyer's "Joey from Friends smell the fart" acting technique he does in everything.  Anna does that in other projects so it is no wonder that her movies are being panned and going straight to DVD when she was once a critics' darling.  She does not even have X-men to fall back on anymore and looks really bad for an established actor to be cut like that.  Why do you think she and Moyer are on Twitter all the sudden and trying to get attention for their production company?  They need to try and remain relevant and look busy.
> 
> I don't want Alex to trash TB (plus, I am sure he was handsomely paid to come back and did not want to pull a David Caruso), and that would be out of character for him, but if I was him, I would not spend any time, outside of contract obligations, on TB, especially since he seems to have finished taping.  He appears to be moving on with his life and career.  I know he is friends with Moyer, but I don't see them cross paths, career-wise, anymore unless Alex is reduced to doing a bunch of C/D list movies.  It is what it is.


----------



## wonderlick

gloomyharlow said:


> I made two quick screen caps from the Farewell show. Glad to finally see Alex somewhere related to the new season of True Blood. I bet Kristen is going to cry a lot in it.
> 
> Great pictures of Alex with Alicia. They hang out a lot together. I know there were dating rumors years ago, but I think they would make a cute couple if they ever dated.
> 
> Alex's arms look amazing



I just want to read that Eric and Pam go off into the sunset in the finale and that would be awesome.  And take Lafayette with them.  Jason can tag along if he wants.

The actors that play those roles (along with Deborah Ann) are what made the show bare able.  I think they have great potential outside of the show.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> I made two quick screen caps from the Farewell show. Glad to finally see Alex somewhere related to the new season of True Blood. I bet Kristen is going to cry a lot in it.
> 
> Great pictures of Alex with Alicia. They hang out a lot together. I know there were dating rumors years ago, but I think they would make a cute couple if they ever dated.
> 
> Alex's arms look amazing



Thanks for the screen caps.

The dating rumors surfaced at the 2011 Comic Con because Lainey got a crush on AV and saw them hanging out, with members of the Swedish Posse, and being Lainey, decided that they must be hooking up somehow, someway.
I've just gotten the impression that they currently view each other more like family members.


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> At least we get to see him in something. Sadly, can't listen to it, as the new operating system isn't compatible with the current sound cards. I hate technology sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His hair, his arms.
> 
> Alicia Vikander is a Swedish actress who's a friend of the Skarsgard family. She and Bill were in the Swedish film The Crown Jewels.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alicia_Vikander
> 
> ETA: Wonderlick: "I don't think Tarzan is shooting until the end of the summer or the  fall because Waltz just started a movie in London where he is one of the  leads, Jackson is still in NY and Robbie is scheduled to be in the  movie I mentioned above this summer."
> 
> From what I've read Tarzan will probably start filming this month, or the very beginning of July. Which sounds correct, otherwise Alex wouldn't have needed to finish filming TB early in order to be in London to start his prep work/pre production on Tarzan.


I just wonder how they are going to do all that with people all over the place if they are starting this month and everyone seems a little scattered?  

Doesn't matter the movie is not coming out for two years so they have plenty of time before the 4th of July weekend 2016.  That is another point I wanted to make.  In the States, 4th of July is a huge holiday and primo spot for an event movie.  If it was planned for Jan or Feb in the States, that would be a bad sign.  Those are considered dump months for movies in the States.  Sometime you get a good one (Lego movie), but most of these are movies the studio does not have much confidence in at all.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

wonderlick said:


> I just wonder how they are going to do all that with people all over the place if they are starting this month and everyone seems a little scattered?
> 
> Doesn't matter the movie is not coming out for two years so they have plenty of time before the 4th of July weekend 2016.  That is another point I wanted to make.  In the States, 4th of July is a huge holiday and primo spot for an event movie.  If it was planned for Jan or Feb in the States, that would be a bad sign.  Those are considered dump months for movies in the States.  Sometime you get a good one (Lego movie), but most of these are movies the studio does not have much confidence in at all.



Margot's in London, though her other movie is supposed to start filming sometime this summer. But I have no idea how large a role Jane actually is going to be.

I can't see any filming schedule for Tulip Fever for Christoph. And SLJ will be in London at least by the middle of the month, since he's got a charity fashion show he's hosting.

Alex's preproduction work is probably more because he's the lead, and may have be working on things like accent. SLJ and CW may not need as much onsite pre-production work as Alex does.

And I'll clarify, the end of this month, not right now. Plenty of time.


----------



## wonderlick

Alicia is one of the leads in movie, Tulip Fever, with Waltz.  It is supposed to be filming right now in London.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

wonderlick said:


> Alicia is one of the leads in movie, Tulip Fever, with Waltz.  It is supposed to be filming right now in London.



I think Alicia's finishing filming Testament of Youth, not Tulip Fever. TF was supposed to film in April, and the most recent thing I've seen is that filming is June/July.

And here's a tweet from three weeks ago from David Yates' personal assistant:

*Michael Berendt*     &#8207;@*Michael_Berendt*                                                               we start filming in 6 weeks.. @*Evy_Lynch* I don't get time off until December! I'll run to LA soon! #*hugehugs*

                                    1:20 PM - 16 May 2014            
*Michael Berendt*     &#8207;@*Michael_Berendt*  May 16                                  Does that mean your coming to play in the jungle!!! See you in a few weeks! @*Evy_Lynch* #*excitedbeyondcomprehension*


https://twitter.com/Michael_Berendt/status/467399135956860928

The shoot is long enough they shouldn't have problems working around other actor's other jobs.


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Margot's in London, though her other movie is supposed to start filming sometime this summer. But I have no idea how large a role Jane actually is going to be.
> 
> I can't see any filming schedule for Tulip Fever for Christoph. And SLJ will be in London at least by the middle of the month, since he's got a charity fashion show he's hosting.
> 
> Alex's preproduction work is probably more because he's the lead, and may have be working on things like accent. SLJ and CW may not need as much onsite pre-production work as Alex does.
> 
> And I'll clarify, the end of this month, not right now. Plenty of time.



Cool.  Thanks. I know I saw some twitter activity about it filming and people complaining about it bothering them.

I can't imagine that Jane is not a huge part of the movie.  That would be like Superman without Lois or Sherlock without Watson.  Plus, if she had a small part, they could get someone from central casting and be done with it.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the screen caps.
> 
> The dating rumors surfaced at the 2011 Comic Con because Lainey got a crush on AV and saw them hanging out, with members of the Swedish Posse, and being Lainey, decided that they must be hooking up somehow, someway.
> I've just gotten the impression that they currently view each other more like family members.


 
She's a very pretty girl. Is she mixed? She looks a little Spanish to me even though I know she's Swedish


----------



## Missmel

I really don't get why some people make a big deal out of fans being meh about Tarzan and Margot Robbie, is it really that big a deal? Its not something to get defensive about.
 I'm sure most of us can agree that the best part of the movie is going to be that Alex will probably be shirtless for a lot of it. That's the shallow extent of my interest in it anyway.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies! 'smile1:





Santress said:


> Ok, found the source for the first Icona Pop pic.



Tku for the photos 




gloomyharlow said:


> I made two quick screen caps from the Farewell show. Glad to finally see Alex somewhere related to the new season of True Blood. I bet Kristen is going to cry a lot in it. 'crybaby:
> 
> Great pictures of Alex with Alicia. They hang out a lot together. I know there were dating rumors years ago, but I think they would make a cute couple if they ever dated.
> 
> Alex's arms look amazing 'loveeyes'



Tku for the great s/caps. As to the dating rumours - hey we're talking Askars here  If he stands within 10 ft of anyone, male or female, they're secretly dating  any closer and they're secretly married! :giggles:




wonderlick said:


> I just wonder how they are going to do all that with people all over the place if they are starting this month and *everyone seems a little scattered?*
> 
> Doesn't matter the movie is not coming out for two years so they have plenty of time before the 4th of July weekend 2016.  That is another point I wanted to make.  *In the States, 4th of July is a huge holiday and primo spot for an event movie.*  If it was planned for Jan or Feb in the States, that would be a bad sign.  Those are considered dump months for movies in the States.  Sometime you get a good one (Lego movie), but most of these are movies the studio does not have much confidence in at all.



I'm sure WB have already notified everyone of their individual shooting dates, and yes the first weekend in July is huge in the US. Some of the movies which are already planned for July '16 http://www.movieinsider.com/movies/july/2016/


And some quick Alex/TB7 pr spam  Jeez, Alex looks so effin hot 










henricavyll


----------



## Opheliaballs

I can't wait to see Alex nearly naked swinging from trees


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace















luvtheviking


Is is wrong that I am encouraged that Ryan is also sitting next to Alex? And yes, I am that shallow


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> I can't wait to see Alex nearly naked swinging from trees



You're not the only one  In 3d too 


























beaufortplace


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola for the gifs, always a nice way to wake up to.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Zola for the gifs, always a nice way to wake up to.



Hah, yes, a verry nice way to wake up  This wasn't how I planned to spend my morning either  Alex really is beautiful 

I'm sorry Alex didn't turn up to the game, he must have been busy (lol), hey *Moo* you gotta let him out some time  I'm glad your team won tho


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola.


----------



## Missmel

Opheliaballs said:


> I can't wait to see Alex nearly naked swinging from trees



I hear ya, It's going to be a long 2 year wait 

Thanks for the gifs Zola, that TB farewell special looks like it might be a bit sad. I don't know how I'll feel though, I've kinda been hate watching it for the last few years.


----------



## RedTopsy

Great to see new pics of Alex. Thanks Santress and Zola and
for the videolink OHVamp. 

OT True Blood farwell.
I just feel like:  Goodbye Eric Northman and Hello Tarzan!
I´m so over the TB-show now, time to move on. 
I will watch episodes with Alex on YouTube (and the final episode),
but I will skip the rest and Yes, I hope Alex moves on now that he is done
shooting TB and it seems that way.  
The character Eric Northman will always be special I guess, after all Alex break-out role, but enough is enough.

OT Tarzan: I´ m so happy to watch Alex as Tarzan both with clothes on and
without them.


----------



## a_sussan

And I have finally seen both 'Hundtricket/Dog trick' and 'Disconnect'. I love them both. We started to see 'The East' but feel it was a bit too "heavy" at 3 am. But 'Disconnect' was really really good.


----------



## skarsbabe

I LOVE Disconnect as a film, but Alex is not in it enough (it's one of those 3 way split stories)


----------



## Opheliaballs

I loved disconnect too

For anyone who has sky there on demand service now has all 6 series of true blood on there


----------



## mik1986

Just a drive by wave and "hello" . I hope everyone is well. I've been helping my Mom on this long journey to a healthy and full recovery.


----------



## Idun

mik1986 said:


> Just a drive by wave and "hello" . I hope everyone is well. I've been helping my Mom on this long journey to a healthy and full recovery.



Hello, good to hear from you


----------



## mik1986

Idun said:


> Hello, good to hear from you


Thank you Idun. It has been a long and dreadful journey for my Mom.


----------



## BagBerry13

_*knock knock*_
Room cleaning for *Idun*!


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Just a drive by wave and "hello" . I hope everyone is well. I've been helping my Mom on this long journey to a healthy and full recovery.





mik1986 said:


> Thank you Idun. It has been a long and dreadful journey for my Mom.



Hiya Mik  Tku for the drive by  I am so glad your Mom is well and fully recovered. It has been a very long and exhausting journey for both of you. Look after you, and I wish you both a relaxing and pleasant summer. You are a very special person and friend lv & hugs   &#9829;x


----------



## Claer

Ooohhh! True Blood season 6 dvd has been delivered today. Nearly finished watching Vikings season 1...then can move on to this. I enjoyed The East.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> _*knock knock*_
> Room cleaning for *Idun*!


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> And I have finally seen both 'Hundtricket/Dog trick' and 'Disconnect'. I love them both. We started to see 'The East' but feel it was a bit too "heavy" at 3 am. But 'Disconnect' was really really good.


 

Dog Trick and Disconnect are my favorite of those three. The East was okay...but as a political film, not my favorite. I did like Brit and Alex's performance, but some parts just bored me. Every time Ellen Page opened her mouth, I had to 

She was better in Juno and Whip it. 

@Zola :urock: for all those gif's and pictures.


----------



## gloomyharlow

By the way say this on Tumblr. Glad to see Alex is also a Metallica fan


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> By the way say this on Tumblr. Glad to see Alex is also a Metallica fan



Tku2  I think that Alex sighting was another doppelgänger as Metallica were in Helsinki last week, and Oslo at the weekend, and I would imagine there was rather a lot of tall blond guys there 

Hopefully these will cheer you up a little 






























victorianhooker


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> By the way say this on Tumblr. Glad to see Alex is also a Metallica fan



This means he was likely back in Stockholm as there was a concert on May 30th there!


----------



## Zola24

skarsbabe said:


> This means he was likely back in Stockholm as there was a concert on May 30th there!



Yes, you are quite right  Oh Alex, you could never be my bf, apart from always looking effortlessly fab, if you went to a Metallica concert in Stkhlm on 30 May, and then a Katy Perry concert in Ldn on the 31st, I'm not sure I can compete with your phenomenal metabolism either 


And for anyone with HBO GO 











> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> DISCONNECT is on HBO on Demand and will be available until 8/31/2014.
> 
> The lives of three groups of people collide with devastating results as intersecting stories explore cyber-bullying, identity theft and adult-webcam sites. This &#8220;riveting and intense&#8221; (New York Observer) cautionary tale for today&#8217;s wired world stars Jason Bateman, Hope Davis, Frank Grillo, Paula Patton, Andrea Riseborough, Alexander Skarsgård. Directed by Henry-Alex Rubin; written by Andrew Stern (R)
> 
> Check out the schedule on HBO here: Disconnect schedule http://www.hbo.com/#/schedule/detail/Disconnect
> 
> Photos: LD Entertainment; Our screen caps/collage



(I couldn't get the link to work for me but it might be my super-fast (lol) connection)



Alexskargardnet also posted this yesterday re the DVD/Blu-ray release of TB6







> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> True Blood S6 Blu-ray/DVDs come out TODAY (June 3rd)
> 10 episodes of Eric Northman / Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## a_sussan

I don't think it was Alex on the Metallica concert. More likely a guy that looks like him. There are a bunch of few tall, blond guys here in Sweden  

More likely that he would go to the football game actually.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I don't think it was Alex on the Metallica concert. More likely a guy that looks like him. There are a bunch of few tall, blond guys here in Sweden
> 
> More likely that he would go to the football game actually.




IIRC, the Skarsgard more likely to be at a Metallica concert would be Gurra, not Alex. Metallica's not his type of music.


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  Tku for the drive by  I am so glad your Mom is well and fully recovered. It has been a very long and exhausting journey for both of you. Look after you, and I wish you both a relaxing and pleasant summer. You are a very special person and friend lv & hugs   &#9829;x


Thank you so much Zola . YOU are truly a special person and friend to me and I am sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## a_sussan

mik, nice too see you and glad that your mother is recovering.  Sending good thoughts and hugs to you both.


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> mik, nice too see you and glad that your mother is recovering.  Sending good thoughts and hugs to you both.


Thank you so much A_Sussan


----------



## Opheliaballs

mik1986 said:


> Thank you so much A_Sussan


Hope your mum's getting better mik


----------



## jooa

The Giver trailer #2


and Djimon Hounsou will be in Tarzan with Alex



> *EXCLUSIVE*: Warner Bros has set Djimon Hounsou to join Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie in the David Yates-directed _Tarzan_. Hounsou will play the role of Chief Mbonga in the action adventure. Hounsou will next be seen in _How To Train Your Dragon 2_, which opens June 13, and _Guardians Of The Galaxy_. Repped by CAA, The Safran Company and Robert Offer, he&#8217;s also shooting _Fast & Furious 7_ and _Air_.
> source: http://www.deadline.com/2014/06/djimon-hounsou-joins-tarzan/


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!

Mik, Nice to see you!  Glad your mom is doing well.

Trailer # 2 for *The Giver* was released today and features some new clips of Alex.

If you are having trouble viewing it at YouTube, you can also watch it here:

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/the-giver-exclusive-trailer-meryl-streep-jeff-87806867547.html


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

mik1986 said:


> Just a drive by wave and "hello" . I hope everyone is well. I've been helping my Mom on this long journey to a healthy and full recovery.


Hej mik  thats good news about your Mom - sending love & light your way





BuckeyeChicago said:


> IIRC, the Skarsgard more likely to be at a Metallica concert would be Gurra, not Alex. Metallica's not his type of music.


 Gustaf is mostly into Rap & HipHop but Valter and Sam would go. 


*@Zola:*you really rock the gifs, girl:urock: I'll send you a mail the other day.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Just a drive by wave and "hello" . I hope everyone is well. I've been helping my Mom on this long journey to a healthy and full recovery.



Excellent news on your mom!



jooa said:


> The Giver trailer #2
> 
> 
> *and Djimon Hounsou will be in Tarzan with Alex*




I like this trailer much better. 

And that's excellent Tarzan casting news.



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Hej mik  thats good news about your Mom - sending love & light your way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gustaf is mostly into Rap & HipHop *but Valter and Sam would go.
> 
> 
> *@Zola:*you really rock the gifs, girl:urock: I'll send you a mail the other day.



I couldn't remember which one of his 800 brothers was more into metal and punk, he'd mentioned in an interview years ago, regarding their teen years and music.
All I knew for sure is that it's very unlikely that Alex would have been at a Metallica concert.


----------



## gloomyharlow

mik1986 said:


> Just a drive by wave and "hello" . I hope everyone is well. I've been helping my Mom on this long journey to a healthy and full recovery.


 
Very happy to hear your mom is doing well again. 



a_sussan said:


> I don't think it was Alex on the Metallica concert. More likely a guy that looks like him. There are a bunch of few tall, blond guys here in Sweden
> 
> More likely that he would go to the football game actually.


 
I was hoping he was into Metallica lol

@Zola, great gif's, thanks 




jooa said:


> The Giver trailer #2




That's a much better trailer then the first ones they were releasing.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Thank you so much Zola 'smooch:. YOU are truly a special person and friend to me and I am sending you lots of love and hugs 'hugs:



You just keep driving by and waving  otherwise I'll be forced to send an email to your work address again (lol) :shame: You take care, lv and hugs &#9829;x




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Hej mik 'wave: thats good news about your Mom - sending love & light your way 'hugs:
> 
> 'nono: Gustaf is mostly into Rap & HipHop but Valter and Sam would go.
> 
> @Zola:you really rock the gifs, girl 'urock: *I'll send you a mail the other day.*



OT: Hey it's so good to see you too Kayleigh  The emails (hah), we're both as bad as each other although we get there eventually  Friends that you don't have to explain yourself to and are always there are the best  Take care of you lv and hugs &#9829;x





jooa said:


> The Giver trailer #2
> and Djimon Hounsou will be in Tarzan with Alex





Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates, ladies!
> If you are having trouble viewing it at YouTube, you can also watch it here:



Tku for The Giver, and Tarzan news 





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Excellent news on your mom!
> 
> I like this trailer much better.
> 
> And that's excellent Tarzan casting news.
> 
> I couldn't remember which one of his 800 brothers *was more into metal and punk*, he'd mentioned in an interview years ago, regarding their teen years and music.
> All I knew for sure is that it's *very unlikely that Alex would have been at a Metallica concert.*



Hah, I think it was Valter, (if he was older I would have a bit of a 'thing' for him, lol), and yes, I can't really see Alex at a Metallica concert either, but one thing's for sure he's constantly surprising. (Incidentally, I quickly checked out lgiab's web site yesterday and she got a mean-spirited anon ask in response to her friend's 'sighting' )


@*gloomyharlow* tku2  I have a good tumblr friend who would be delighted if Askars was into Metallica too 


There's loads of The Giver stuff floating round on tumblr, and this has been posted by the lovely Santress  Unfortunately due to the 8 image limit thing I'm gonna have to split it  I've also put the last pic first and I hope this is ok 







santress

http://santress.tumblr.com/post/87834893158/alexander-skarsgard-in-trailer-2-for-the-giver


----------



## Zola24

santress

Qte:
Alexander Skarsgard in trailer # 2 for The Giver.

"From great suffering came a solution:  communities. Serene, beautiful places where disorder became harmony." - Chief Elder

"When the elders need guidance, I provide wisdom using remedies of the past." - The Giver

The young and the old are killed - The Giver

for the good of all of us - Chief Elder

(Source: Yahoo.com/movies/, My caps/edits)
Unqte


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Very happy to hear your mom is doing well again.
> 
> 
> 
> *I was hoping he was into Metallica lol*
> 
> @Zola, great gif's, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a much better trailer then the first ones they were releasing.



Hah! Some of our musical tastes overlap, but, sadly, I'm pretty sure his music collection doesn't include much, if any, of my hair metal or speed/thrash bands.

And I found an interview where he mentions he was sort of punk in his teens. But I could have sworn there was one where he mentioned his brother's tastes as well.

 "AS:  When I was a teenager I was a punk rocker. This was in the early  90's and it was like 15 years after it was cool to be a punk rocker.   Everyday after school I would bring my boombox out to this park and I  would sit there with my friends singing and watch the sunset and listen  to loud, angry, fast music. One of my best friends from back then, he's  sick.  He's been in and out of the hospital for a couple of years now.   This is like an old Swedish punk song from the late 70's that I would  like to dedicate to him.  I hope he gets better soon so we can get a  chance to drink cheap beer and ***** about the decay of our  civilization. This is Ebba Grön (dedicates it to his friend in Swedish)
  Song: Ebba Grön's 800 °C
  AS: I was kind of a half *** punk rocker.  I didn't go full punk. Ebba  Grön started the Swedish punk wave in the mid-70's so this was 15 years  after that but we loved this band and listened to them all the time."


http://www.kcrw.com/music/programs/gd/gd090909alex_skarsgard


I do want to know what he listened to while on the Trek. We soooooo need a new interview and photo shoot with him.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I do want to know what he listened to while on the Trek. We soooooo need a new interview and photo shoot with him.



The only person I can recall saying anything about his music playlist was Dominic West - Metallica (lol). Yes, a new interview p/shoot would be soooooo good 

And of course there's gifs of The Giver #2 tlr 





























beaufortplace


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! Some of our musical tastes overlap, but, sadly, I'm pretty sure his music collection doesn't include much, if any, of my hair metal or speed/thrash bands.
> 
> And I found an interview where he mentions he was sort of punk in his teens. But I could have sworn there was one where he mentioned his brother's tastes as well.
> 
> "AS:  When I was a teenager I was a punk rocker. This was in the early  90's and it was like 15 years after it was cool to be a punk rocker.   Everyday after school I would bring my boombox out to this park and I  would sit there with my friends singing and watch the sunset and listen  to loud, angry, fast music. One of my best friends from back then, he's  sick.  He's been in and out of the hospital for a couple of years now.   This is like an old Swedish punk song from the late 70's that I would  like to dedicate to him.  I hope he gets better soon so we can get a  chance to drink cheap beer and ***** about the decay of our  civilization. This is Ebba Grön (dedicates it to his friend in Swedish)
> Song: Ebba Grön's 800 °C
> AS: I was kind of a half *** punk rocker.  I didn't go full punk. Ebba  Grön started the Swedish punk wave in the mid-70's so this was 15 years  after that but we loved this band and listened to them all the time."
> 
> 
> http://www.kcrw.com/music/programs/gd/gd090909alex_skarsgard
> 
> 
> I do want to know what he listened to while on the Trek. We soooooo need a new interview and photo shoot with him.


 
Aside from punk (Buzzcocks) what else did he like from that genre? I know I can't go a day without listening to some old school AFI or The Clash. But, at the same time, I need me some Lana Del Ray, Marina and The Diamonds and some Lykke Li. I also love Metal, but not the type where the singer is screaming so much that he sounds like cookie monster on steroids. More like Kamelot, Lacuna Coil, Metallica, Epica...Then there's classic rock...I love The Doors, Hendrix, Janis, Led Zep, Rush, The Who....

I'm just wondering what his taste is, other then that Cut Copy group he likes (which in my opinion they suck ...I muted their music when I was watching that video Alex was in lol) 

I hope he does an interview soon, but sadly all these journalist like to ask his is about being Swedish,  being naked, True Blood and whatever else has been asked of him for the past few years. 

Edit: Just saw your link. Okay, his taste isn't so bad. I love Iggy Pop myself


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


And these are new gifs too - I lv them  Alex at Leeds Uni, Jul '11 





















sikanapanele


----------



## gloomyharlow

Awesome gifs Zola :urock:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Aside from punk (Buzzcocks) what else did he like from that genre. I know I can't go a day without listening to some old school AFI or The Clash. But, at the same time, I need me some *Lana Del Ray*, Marina and The Diamonds and some Lykke Li. I also love Metal, but not the type where the singer is screaming so much that he sounds like cookie monster on steroids. More like Kamelot, Lacuna Coil, Metallica, Epica...Then there's classic rock...I love The Doors, Hendrix, Janis, Led Zep, Rush, The Who....
> 
> I'm just wondering what his taste is, other then that *Cut Copy *group he likes (which in my opinion they suck ...I muted their music when I was watching that video Alex was in lol)
> 
> I hope he does an interview soon, but sadly all these journalist like to ask his is about being Swedish,  being naked, True Blood and whatever else has been asked of him for the past few years.



We know he likes Swedish musicians like Swedish House Mafia, Lykke Li, The Knife, etc. He likes a lot of EDM.

Honestly, I hate Lana del Rey. No artist is truly original, but she still hasn't learned to synthesize her influences. I might as well go back and listen to the original stuff. If Alex shows up, of his own free will, at a LDR concert I'll probably cry.

I like Cut Copy. Hot Chip, which is another band he likes, OTOH, not good, not good.

I think he has his preferred genres, but is willing to listen to most anything once.

Here's an old TB playlist from iTunes:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/playlist/the-cast-of-true-blood/id369427932


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We know he likes Swedish musicians like Swedish House Mafia, Lykke Li, The Knife, etc. He likes a lot of EDM.
> 
> Honestly, I hate Lana del Rey. No artist is truly original, but she still hasn't learned to synthesize her influences. I might as well go back and listen to the original stuff. If Alex shows up, of his own free will, at a LDR concert I'll probably cry.
> 
> I like Cut Copy. Hot Chip, which is another band he likes, OTOH, not good, not good.
> 
> I think he has his preferred genres, but is willing to listen to most anything once.
> 
> Here's an old TB playlist from iTunes:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/playlist/the-cast-of-true-blood/id369427932


 
Thanks for the link. Wow, never met someone who really hates Lana 
I'm actually listening to Lana right now, her new album's coming out next week. When I first heard her song (Video Game) I didn't liker her either. Like her voice was really weird. But then I heard the entire Born To Die album patiently, ended up loving it and been a fan since. Never even heard of the genre "sadcore" before I got into Lana. Everyone has their own taste. I personally can't sit through Sarah McLachlan or Alanis Morrisette.


Edit: I see he likes The Cure and The Who


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Thanks for the link. *Wow, never met someone who really hates Lana *
> I'm actually listening to Lana right now, her new album's coming out next week. When I first heard her song (Video Game) I didn't liker her either. Like her voice was really weird. But then I heard the entire Born To Die album patiently, ended up loving it and been a fan since. Never even heard of the genre "sadcore" before I got into Lana. Everyone has their own taste. I personally can't sit through Sarah McLachlan or Alanis Morrisette.
> 
> 
> Edit: I see he likes The Cure and The Who



Never been on a Celebitchy thread about her, have you?  I know of people who ended up liking her, but I am currently not one of them. I like her voice better than I like Idina Menzel's but that's not really saying much 
I never like Alanis's music either (Ironic still makes me stabby).

He does seem to also like what I, in my 'oldness' could be described as modern rock, whether it's from the 80's or now. 
He seems much better at keeping up with new music than I do. I'll discover a song that I really like and a friend will have to inform me that it's ten years old. Sad.

Pity we the fans couldn't conduct the interviews. We wouldn't ask about nudity, or the same old, we'd ask about the South Pole and music, etc. Ok, maybe we'd ask about nudity AT the South Pole, but that's different!


----------



## Johanna81

That should be a contest or charity raffle...to get to interview Alex. And hopefully ask better question.


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> I hope he does an interview soon, but sadly all these journalist like to ask his is about being Swedish,  being naked, True Blood and whatever else has been asked of him for the past few years. 'rolleyes:





gloomyharlow said:


> Awesome gifs Zola



Tku2  Yes, it's just lazy journalism  and I think Alex does well to answer similar questions again and again. The poor guy. And yes, his body is spectacular but so is his acting, in TB he totally steals every scene he is in, (clothed or not), and I don't think he gets the credit he deserves. He is one of the best tv and movie actors around. 



Johanna81 said:


> That should be a contest or charity raffle...to get to interview Alex. And hopefully ask better question.



I volunteer  although I don't think Alex has ever been interviewed by a pile of goo!




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Honestly, I hate Lana del Rey. No artist is truly original, but she still hasn't learned to synthesize her influences. I might as well go back and listen to the original stuff. If Alex shows up, of his own free will, at a LDR concert I'll probably cry.



You're forgetting the Straw Dogs cast outing to a Britney Spears concert in 1979, (lol). Although I think he later said that there wasn't much to do in (forget the name of the town/city) Louisiana on a Saturday night 



justjared

And just 'cos I will always lv this photo - Alex being supported by Jared Followill at Coachella '11, (lol).



justjared


----------



## Opheliaballs

Zola24 said:


> Tku2  Yes, it's just lazy journalism  and I think Alex does well to answer similar questions again and again. The poor guy. And yes, his body is spectacular but so is his acting, in TB he totally steals every scene he is in, (clothed or not), and I don't think he gets the credit he deserves. He is one of the best tv and movie actors around.
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer  although I don't think Alex has ever been interviewed by a pile of goo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the Straw Dogs cast outing to a Britney Spears concert in 1979, (lol). Although I think he later said that there wasn't much to do in (forget the name of the town/city) Louisiana on a Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 2641889
> 
> justjared
> 
> And just 'cos I will always lv this photo - Alex being supported by Jared Followill at Coachella '11, (lol).
> 
> View attachment 2641890
> 
> justjared


I really want to see Alex on either Graham Norton or Alan Carr chatty man


----------



## Zola24

Emergency! Emergency!  I saw this poll earlier in the week but I didn't post it on here as the photo is that dreaded fake p/shop but Alex is losing (only 2%) so pls vote  Even casual viewers if you're reading this, please, it doesn't take a minute and you don't have to register or anything, just click the link, (you just have to scroll down a little). Tku so much 













crusharchives

Jamie Dornan vs. Alexander Skarsgard - vote http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/


@*Opheliaballs* Yes, that would be so good  and a real gigglefest :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

WTF. .. They could at least use real photo of Alex instead of this chappy photoshopped one.  

* Ophelia * I would love to see him at 'Chatty man' or Norton show. Maybe when it's time for Tarzan. We can only hope.


----------



## Zola24

^ Exactly, that's why I didn't post it earlier as I thought Alex would steamroller Jamie but when I voted Alex was losing by 70% although now as it's so close I had to post it, even with the dreaded p/shop  Come on Askars!

Eta: Yay, even with that fake p/shop, Alex is now winning by 4%. The world is beginning to return to it's normal axis. Please still vote tho as it's still very close. Tku


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Tku2  Yes, it's just lazy journalism  and I think Alex does well to answer similar questions again and again. The poor guy. And yes, his body is spectacular but so is his acting, in TB he totally steals every scene he is in, (clothed or not), and I don't think he gets the credit he deserves. He is one of the best tv and movie actors around.
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer  although I don't think Alex has ever been interviewed by a pile of goo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the Straw Dogs cast outing to a Britney Spears concert in 1979, (lol). Although I think he later said that there wasn't much to do in (forget the name of the town/city) Louisiana on a Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 2641889
> 
> justjared
> 
> And just 'cos I will always lv this photo - Alex being supported by Jared Followill at Coachella '11, (lol).
> 
> View attachment 2641890
> 
> justjared


 
Oh no, not Britney 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Never been on a Celebitchy thread about her, have you?  I know of people who ended up liking her, but I am currently not one of them. I like her voice better than I like Idina Menzel's but that's not really saying much
> I never like Alanis's music either (Ironic still makes me stabby).
> 
> He does seem to also like what I, in my 'oldness' could be described as modern rock, whether it's from the 80's or now.
> He seems much better at keeping up with new music than I do. I'll discover a song that I really like and a friend will have to inform me that it's ten years old. Sad.
> 
> Pity we the fans couldn't conduct the interviews. We wouldn't ask about nudity, or the same old, we'd ask about the South Pole and music, etc. Ok, maybe we'd ask about nudity AT the South Pole, but that's different!


 
I heard of celebitchy but never really went in the site just like I have heard of Perez Hilton but don't go to his page. I only go daily to Just Jared (for the pictures), TMZ and ONTD. I hardly go on Lainey either. Maybe I'll check Celebitchy later on


----------



## skarsbabe

a_sussan said:


> WTF. .. They could at least use real photo of Alex instead of this chappy photoshopped one.



It makes me scream every time I see that god-awful photoshopped image of him. His actual body is a zillion times nicer than that crap job!


----------



## Santress

Another promo from *The Giver*:





"Meet the characters & stars of #The Giver! Who is your favorite? pic.twitter.com/UmhYHgDJy7"

-*TheGiverMovie* twitter

https://twitter.com/thegivermovie/status/474639597394067456


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku2  Yes, it's just lazy journalism  and I think Alex does well to answer similar questions again and again. The poor guy. And yes, his body is spectacular but so is his acting, in TB he totally steals every scene he is in, (clothed or not), and I don't think he gets the credit he deserves. He is one of the best tv and movie actors around.
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer  although I don't think Alex has ever been interviewed by a pile of goo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're forgetting the Straw Dogs cast outing to a Britney Spears concert in 1979, (lol). Although I think he later said that there wasn't much to do in (forget the name of the town/city) Louisiana on a Saturday night *
> 
> View attachment 2641889
> 
> justjared
> 
> And just 'cos I will always lv this photo - Alex being supported by Jared Followill at Coachella '11, (lol).
> 
> View attachment 2641890
> 
> justjared



I hadn't forgotten about the Britney concert, I had chosen to ignore it! 



gloomyharlow said:


> *Oh no, not Britney*
> 
> 
> 
> *I heard of celebitchy but never really went in the site just like I have heard of Perez Hilton but don't go to his page. I only go daily to Just Jared (for the pictures), TMZ and ONTD. I hardly go on Lainey either. Maybe I'll check Celebitchy later on *



As Zola said, they were in Shreveport and that was probably all there was to do that night. I wouldn't be surprised if they had gotten free tickets as well, I'd like to think that even a very bored Alex wouldn't have paid for it! 

I like celebitchy, they have a pretty smart group of regular commenters. They do seem to get trolled with hot button topics, like posts on Woody Allen, The Ducky Dynasty controversy, Scientology. But they do moderate comments if it gets too out of hand. But it is called *****y for a reason.

I've been to TMZ a couple of times. Enough to note that most of their commenters don't seem that bright and that the site, run by a lawyer, seems to have 'interesting' ways of getting information.

JJ only for the pics, the posts themselves are getting weirder and often more innacurate, and the commenters, well we all know about those.
I go to the Daily Fail for the laughs. It's almost like a parody site.

I love Dlisted because of Michael K.. I didn't used to read the comments, because they were pretty awful but I've noticed that since the site switched commenting systems about a year ago it seems to have improved somewhat.

Lainey: I prefer her other writers.



skarsbabe said:


> I*t makes me scream every time I see that god-awful photoshopped image of him.* His actual body is a zillion times nicer than that crap job!



I swear they must just use Google image search and not bother to check whether it's an actual photo.
Lazy.


----------



## Missmel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like celebitchy, they have a pretty smart group of regular commenters. They do seem to get trolled with hot button topics, like posts on Woody Allen, The Ducky Dynasty controversy, Scientology. But they do moderate comments if it gets too out of hand. But it is called *****y for a reason.



I used to love celebitchy, it used to be great, I started going there because they used have a lot of Alex posts, but that was when he was with KB. But for the last year or so, it's just terrible, your right about the topics being trolled now, but it also happens with so many IMO harmless celebs, that they make a negative non stories about just get people fired up. The moderation is hit and miss depending if they like or dislike a celeb,  as are the posters, all the really good ones have mostly left, and now most of the people that post don't have any idea who the celeb is, have never seen or heard their work but still post some really nasty and ridiculous comments about things they know nothing about, and that's why I seldom go there now, I just get so mad and frustrated, and it's also become a brandgeloonie fan site.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy National Day Sweden!  Hope Alex finds somewhere to celebrate. He can always go to IKEA... :giggles:


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Happy National Day Sweden!  Hope Alex finds somewhere to celebrate. He can always go to IKEA... :giggles:


He could go The Harcourt Arms in London that's a Swedish pub or Garbo's Resturant


----------



## Opheliaballs

Scrap that he's in Stockholm sorry I don't know how to upload pics


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Happy National Day Sweden!  Hope Alex finds somewhere to celebrate. He can always go to IKEA... giggles:



 Happy National Day to *you*, @*RedTopsy*, @*Madleiine*, @*Idun*, and @*Kayleigh * (I hope I haven't forgotten anyone :wondering).






switchbladekiller


Eta: @*Opheliaballs* - I'll send you a pm later if I may as I'm just whizzing by at the moment  Tku  I'm sure someone, or Santress  will post them soon


----------



## skarsbabe

Opheliaballs said:


> Scrap that he's in Stockholm sorry I don't know how to upload pics



Confirmed? Or just close by in London still?


----------



## Opheliaballs

There are pics on tumblr he's with fares


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> There are pics on tumblr he's with fares



Yay, found these  I really must go - see you later 







> askarsswedishmeatballs:
> 
> Alex and Fares out in Stockholm today










> beaufortplace:
> 
> Alex in Stockholm today


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Zola*, it was a perfect gift for today! He looks relaxed and happy


----------



## skarsbabe

Look at those curls pokin' out the back of his beanie! Glad he's not wearing a wig for Tarzan but I do much prefer him short haired


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> Yay, found these  I really must go - see you later


Thanks, Zola!

Original Sources:

Alex & Fares Fares in Sweden (June 6, 2014):





"Just today I am strong! # # bajen hammarby #alexander skarsgård."

-*dannebrass* @ instagr.am





"#selfie #alexander skarsgård #fares fares #party #beer #fun #june #sweden2014."

-*jbarret* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress!


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Happy National Day to *you*, @*RedTopsy*, @*Madleiine*, @*Idun*, and @*Kayleigh * (I hope I haven't forgotten anyone :wondering).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller
> 
> 
> Eta: @*Opheliaballs* - I'll send you a pm later if I may as I'm just whizzing by at the moment  Tku  I'm sure someone, or Santress  will post them soon



Thanks Zola. 
I´m out to party tonight.


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola!
> 
> Original Sources:
> 
> Alex & Fares Fares in Sweden (June 6, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just today I am strong! # # bajen hammarby #alexander skarsgård."
> 
> -*dannebrass* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#selfie #alexander skarsgård #fares fares #party #beer #fun #june #sweden2014."
> 
> -*jbarret* @ instagr.am




Thanks for pics Santress.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pictures zola & santress


----------



## Santress

A fan pic from tonight in Sweden (June 6, 2014):





"Hanging with the guys in Söder."

-*pami_mq* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> Look at those curls pokin' out the back of his beanie! Glad he's not wearing a wig for Tarzan but I do much prefer him short haired



I'm liking the curls, though I do wonder how it'll be styled for Tarzan.

Plus neck porn!

Thanks to all for posting the fan pics


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alex & Fares Fares in Sweden (June 6, 2014):





Santress said:


> A fan pic from tonight in Sweden (June 6, 2014):



Tku so much for the sourced fan pix 




a_sussan said:


> Thank you Zola, it was a perfect gift for today! He looks relaxed and happy 'yes:





RedTopsy said:


> Thanks Zola.
> I´m out to party tonight.



Yes, Alex always does look happy when he's home  and I'm sure he had a good night too  It also made me happy to know that he was in Sweden on 6 June  Although if either of you have the energy and are not too hungover (lol) it might be worth checking out the woods and the hospitals as that's where Alex can go when he has a mega-hangover 




Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks for the pictures zola & santress



Thank you too for the info on Alex being in Stockholm  I will post the info on posting pix and gifs etc but I just want to check something with Santress first  Not as mysterious as it sounds (lol)




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm liking the curls, though I do wonder how it'll be styled for Tarzan.
> 
> Plus neck porn!
> 
> Thanks to all for posting the fan pics



Oh yes, neck porn is always so good  although I'm with *Skarsbabe* on the shorter hair (the bottom left gif - I'd be saying, "Just keep turning your head to the wall. Thank you."  
Hah, as if! 
















henricavyll


Sbj - he is gorgeous 

Eta: And 'cos I have imaginary convos with Alex, it does look in that gif as if he's thinking, "Why do women keep asking me to turn just my head to the side?" - "Again?!" (lol)


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Eta: And 'cos I have imaginary convos with Alex, it does look in that gif as if he's thinking, "Why do women keep asking me to turn just my head to the side?" - "Again?!" (lol)



because that spot looks so damn delicious!  I'd bite it! V----V 
LOL


----------



## Santress

Another from yesterday in Sweden (June 6, 2014):





"#tb to last night with bro #Alexander Skarsgard."

-*kevinstillwell* @ instagr.am

*uploaded June 7, 2014


----------



## Opheliaballs

Santress said:


> Another from yesterday in Sweden (June 6, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#tb to last night with bro #Alexander Skarsgard."
> 
> -*kevinstillwell* @ instagr.am
> 
> *uploaded June 7, 2014


Thanks for the pics santress

I wish he would take that awful hat off


----------



## a_sussan

Just booked a trip to London in the end of October.  So if you hear about a crazy Swedish girl hunting for Alex, that would be me.. lol..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for the sourced fan pix
> 
> 
> Yes, Alex always does look happy when he's home  and I'm sure he had a good night too  It also made me happy to know that he was in Sweden on 6 June  Although if either of you have the energy and are not too hungover (lol)* it might be worth checking out the woods and the hospitals as that's where Alex can go when he has a mega-hangover *
> 
> 
> Thank you too for the info on Alex being in Stockholm  I will post the info on posting pix and gifs etc but I just want to check something with Santress first  Not as mysterious as it sounds (lol)
> 
> *Oh yes, neck porn is always so good  although I'm with Skarsbabe on the shorter hair (the bottom left gif - I'd be saying, "Just keep turning your head to the wall. Thank you."  *
> Hah, as if!
> 
> 
> henricavyll
> 
> 
> Sbj - he is gorgeous
> 
> Eta: And 'cos I have imaginary convos with Alex, it does look in that gif as if he's thinking, "Why do women keep asking me to turn just my head to the side?" - "Again?!" (lol)



He looked pretty sober in the pics from yesterday, but there's a Hammarby home game tomorrow evening, so who knows what'll happen then! 

You like the side of his neck? I'm partial to that indentation at the base of his neck, right between the clavicles.

ETA: I think this post applies to Alex:

*"7 Totally Scientific Reasons Pants Are Evil*

                                             Down with pants. "

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adamellis/totally-scientific-reasons-pants-are-evil



a_sussan said:


> Just booked a trip to London in the end of October.  *So if you hear about a crazy Swedish girl hunting for Alex, that would be me.. lol.*.



Will we need to bail you out of jail? 


ETA:

 					&#8220;I have to say that Alex (Skarsgård) is one of the most generous  actors that I have ever worked with because he&#8230;I would find him off the  set sharing ideas and being very generous with all of the other actors,  especially Willa, on how to play scenes, ideas, different ways to  go&#8230;all for the sake of making the scene work.&#8221;
Director, Howard Deutch of episode 6.06, &#8220;Don&#8217;t You Feel Me&#8221;, True Blood
 They also said that his line &#8220;fantastico!&#8221; was improvised."

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/88116648477/i-have-to-say-that-alex-skarsgard-is-one-of-the


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ETA:
> 
> I have to say that Alex (Skarsgård) is one of the most generous  actors that I have ever worked with because heI would find him off the  set sharing ideas and being very generous with all of the other actors,  especially Willa, on how to play scenes, ideas, different ways to  goall for the sake of making the scene work.
> Director, Howard Deutch of episode 6.06, Dont You Feel Me, True Blood
> They also said that his line fantastico! was improvised."
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/88116648477/i-have-to-say-that-alex-skarsgard-is-one-of-the




Oh, how nice to read this story from the set of TB. 
I think he is very devoted to his work and also generous as a person in many ways.


----------



## RedTopsy

Article about the Tarzanfilm
Looks like they are filming scenes also in Wales.




> *LOOK: Tarzan calls at North Wales quarry for new star-studded film*
> 
> Jun 06, 2014 15:56 By Eryl Crump
> 
> Film crews will swing into Snowdonia for the shooting of the latest  Hollywood blockbuster movie   Tarzan.
> Crews and possibly a number of  Hollywood stars will move into the  Llanberis area next week to shoot  scenes for the action film.
> The big-budget Warner Bros  movie stars Alexander Skarsgard as  the iconic ape-man and also features Margot Robbie as Jane as well  as Samuel L Jackson and Christoph  Waltz in other roles.
> Harry Potter veteran David Yates  is directing the film and Hollywood  sources also suggest Djimon Hounsou has been added to the cast in  the past few weeks.
> Little is known about the shoot  but last night Gwynedd Council  confirmed that sections of public  footpaths in the Dinorwig quarry  area will be closed for up to seven  days from June 11.
> 
> Online forums suggest  Skarsgard plays the ape-man after  he has left the jungle and settled in  London, only to be called back into  action at the request of Queen  Victoria to investigate some dodgy  dealings  at a mine.
> Samuel L. Jackson plays a comrade, Waltz a villain and Hounsou is  playing Chief Mbonga in the film.
> It is not known if any of the stars  are due to be in Snowdonia for the  shoot.
> Closure orders for the public  footpaths crossing and leading to  the Upper Dinorwig slate quarries  above Llanberis have been posted  by Council officials.
> A Gwynedd Council spokesman  said: We can confirm a section of a  public footpath in Llanberis that  leads through Chwarel Dinorwig  will be closed from 11 June for  approximately one week for filming purposes.
> The area is popular with  climbers and the British Mountaineering Council (BMC) have  warned their members to steer  clear of the site.
> BMC spokesman Elfyn Jones  said: First Hydro,  the owners of  the site, state they hope the filming  will only take a total of three days  and will do all they can to minimise  the duration that the path will be  closed for but at this stage cannot  confirm the actual dates or exact  locations for the filming, other  than it will be in the upper Dinorwig slate quarries.
> Climbers are asked to be patient  while the filming takes place, as  access for climbing to the whole of  the quarry is still officially not  permitted by the land owners due  to concerns regarding liability and  safety issues. It's likely that further  signage and stewards will be in  place to advice the public when the  closure takes place.
> First Hydro make it clear on the  signage that access through the  quarry is only allowed along the  public footpaths and that the site  contains considerable hidden  dangers.
> Created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, Tarzan first appeared in the  novel Tarzan of the Apes in 1912 and  there were 25 sequels, three authorised books by other authors,  and innumerable works in other  media, authorised and not.
> A 3D animated movie about Tarzan has been released recently and  this latest film is scheduled to hit  screens in July 2016.




http://www.dailypost.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/look-tarzan-calls-north-wales-7229917


----------



## Opheliaballs

RedTopsy said:


> Article about the Tarzanfilm
> Looks like they are filming scenes also in Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailypost.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/look-tarzan-calls-north-wales-7229917


Ooooooooo that's really close  to me


----------



## a_sussan

I think Alex is really happy today. His beloved Hammarby won their game today. 

And about him being generous, well I would have been a bit devastated if he was not after hearing how kind and helpful he was during the SP trip. 

*Buckeye *, I sure hope you don't have to bail me out.. *lol* but then again my cousin said something about going through every bar in London.. :beer:


----------



## gloomyharlow

_Cant wait to go back for filming!!_ #WB #Tarzan #filming #warner #brothers #studios

Credit: *joeive*


----------



## gloomyharlow

_"EW summer preview issue features True Blood. My scans from my issue. Interesting how they use Alex/Eric to help sell the magazine (and show..)" - _skarsgardfans 

Source: http://skarsgardfans.tumblr.com/


----------



## Bandwagons

gloomyharlow said:


> _Cant wait to go back for filming!!_ #WB #Tarzan #filming #warner #brothers #studios
> 
> Credit: *joeive*



Judging from that guy's Instagram, I'm guessing he's either a trainer or a stunt double (he does bear a resemblance to Alex).


----------



## gloomyharlow

Bandwagons said:


> Judging from that guy's Instagram, I'm guessing he's either a trainer or a stunt double (he does bear a resemblance to Alex).


 
That's what I first thought after looking at some of his pictures. Handsome blondie. 

 Like these:


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Scrap that he's in Stockholm sorry I *don't know how to* *upload pics*



I get there eventually (hah). I'm going to post my 'how to' separately as it may be slightly less confusing :wondering I found it quite difficult to write as I don't want to assume anything so I apologise if it is a bit basic. Also as there are a few new people I've included some other things too.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *He looked pretty sober in the pics from yesterday*, but there's a Hammarby home game tomorrow evening, so who knows what'll happen then!
> 
> *You like the side of his neck? I'm partial to that indentation at the base of his neck, right between the clavicles.*
> 
> ETA: I think this post applies to Alex:
> 
> "7 Totally Scientific Reasons Pants Are Evil - Down with pants. "
> www.buzzfeed.com/adamellis/totally-scientific-reasons-pants-are-evil
> 
> Will we need to bail you out of jail?
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *&#8220;I have to say that Alex (Skarsgård) is one of the most generous  actors *that I have ever worked with because he&#8230;I would find him off the  set sharing ideas and being very generous with all of the other actors,  especially Willa, on how to play scenes, ideas, different ways to  go&#8230;all for the sake of making the scene work.&#8221;
> Director, Howard Deutch of episode 6.06, &#8220;Don&#8217;t You Feel Me&#8221;, www.facebook.com/TrueBlood"]True Blood
> They also said that his line &#8220;fantastico!&#8221; was improvised."
> alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/88116648477/i-have-to-say-that-alex-skarsgard-is-one-of-the



I wonder if just generally Alex has cut down on his beer consumption (Tarzan exercise/diet regime) as the bags under his eyes are nowhere near as noticeable as they have been in the past.

Oh I'm into clavicle porn/dint in the neck porn, and Skars porn generally 

Tku for the TB 'farewell' info - why am I not surprised  




RedTopsy said:


> Article about the Tarzanfilm
> Looks like they are filming scenes also in Wales.
> www.dailypost.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/look-tarzan-calls-north-wales-7229917



Tku the Tarzan location news 





			
				a_sussan said:
			
		

> I think Alex is really happy today. His beloved Hammarby won their game today.
> 
> And about him being generous, well I would have been a bit devastated if he was not after hearing how kind and helpful he was during the SP trip.
> 
> *Buckeye *, I sure hope you don't have to bail me out.. *lol* but then again my cousin said something about going through every bar in London.. :beer:



Good news about the game  and yes Alex was extremely kind and selfless during the WwtW trek. (Incidentally the last time I checked Alex's polar jacket was up to $527 although the reserve had still not been met)




gloomyharlow said:


> _Can&#8217;t wait to go back for filming!!_ #WB #Tarzan #filming #warner #brothers #studios
> //instagram.com/p/o4Dh8Hj1pG/"]joeive
> 'woohoo'winkiss'





gloomyharlow said:


> _"EW summer preview issue features True Blood. My scans from my issue. Interesting how they use Alex/Eric to help sell the magazine (and show..)" - _skarsgardfans
> //skarsgardfans.tumblr.com/



Tku for the great posts 

Eta: Tku2 for the Instagram photos - very nice (lol)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> Judging from that guy's Instagram, I'm guessing he's either a trainer or a stunt double (he does bear a resemblance to Alex).



According to IMDB, this man is Alex's stunt double:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4342579/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cr62

http://slaughterstunts.com/credits.html

Which doesn't mean that he might not have more than one stunt double, depending on the skill set needed.

Me, I'd like to be the trainee plant modeler.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_st_sm



gloomyharlow said:


> That's what I first thought after looking at some of his pictures. *Handsome blondie*.
> 
> 
> Like these:



Handsome, but it's another case where use of social media is not working for  me, he comes off to me as slightly douchey and narcissistic.

Maybe  it's just the inevitable combination of his being in an age group where  all this posting pics of yourself is normal, combined with a profession  where you're supposed to look good.




Zola24 said:


> I get there eventually (hah). I'm also going to post 'how to' separately as it may be slightly less confusing :wondering I found it quite difficult to write as I don't want to assume anything so I apologise if it is a bit basic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder if just generally Alex has cut down on his beer consumption (Tarzan exercise/diet regime) as the bags under his eyes are nowhere near as noticeable as they have been in the past.*
> 
> Oh I'm into clavicle porn/dint in the neck porn, and Skars porn generally
> 
> Tku for the TB 'farewell' info - why am I not surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku the Tarzan location news
> 
> 
> Good news about the game  and yes Alex was extremely kind and selfless during the WwtW trek. (Incidentally the last time I checked Alex's polar jacket was up to $527 although the reserve had still not been met)
> 
> 
> Tku for the great posts
> 
> Eta: Tku for the Instagram photos - very nice (lol)



I hadn't even noticed the lessening of the eyebags, perhaps because he's had his sunglasses on in so many photos.
I do think he's been cutting back on alcohol consumption as part of his training for the role.


----------



## Zola24

*A Quick How To
*
*Multi-quote Replies*

Click on the circle between quote and reply for each post you wish to reply to.
Then click on the blue post a reply box. All the posts should then automatically appear.


Obviously for all the following you can check if theyve actually worked by clicking preview post via Go Advanced 


*Links*

Copy the url details that are in your search box, (ie of the particular item you wish to post), and paste. Tpf automatically links by adding the url boxes. 


*Quotes* 

Copy the text  click on the speech bubble icon  paste between the quote boxes.


*YouTube*

Go Advanced
The url for the YT will be something like youtube.com/watch?v=nKEfgvfi4hg
All you are concerned with is the code which is the bit after the v= 
Copy the code  click on the YT icon  paste the code between the YT boxes.
Ret  add the title of the vid
Ret - add the name of the person who made the vid and/or source.

Occasionally the url is longer  the principle is the same, all you want is the code immediately after the v= and before the & sign that will appear in a very long url.


*Photos via Attachments* (as not all photos will post via img, ie JJ  this is my least favourite way as its very fiddly)

First you have to save the photo/s on your pc
Go Advanced
Click on the paperclip icon
Manage Attachments will appear
Click on choose file
Your pcs photo gallery should automatically appear, if not open the file on your pc where you saved them, go to the photo you wish to post, and click on open
You may post up to 4 photos at a time
Once you have chosen your photo/s
Click on the upload box
Your photo/s description/s will then appear in the current attachments box

[Occasionally the upload fails and the dialogue box will tell you why the upload failed, (usually because the photo is too big)]

Dont close the window until you have finished
Click on the paperclip icon again in the original go advanced posting box
You can either insert each photo individually or post them all at once
All that is left to do now is add the source/s under each photo/s
Preview and post photos 
Now close the window because you can never remove/change a photo via attachments if youve closed that window.

Or you can post *Attachments via the urls*

Right click on photo
Left click on copy image url
Paste url into the upload file from a url box
Click on the grey upload box
(Then as above, ie for photos saved on your pc)


*Photos and gifs via insert img* (the easiest and best way)

Right click on photo  left click on copy image url
Click on the insert img box  it looks like a postcard
A box will appear  delete the http stuff so it is completely clear
Copy the url (ctrl v)
Click OK and the url will appear between img tags
You can post up to 8 pix/gifs this way
Add source/s

(Occasionally the url string will include an https delete that s as the photo/gif will never appear while that rogue s is there).

<><>

I hope the above helps  it really is that easy  although if you have any problems dont hesitate to say 

Also may I just say when posting non-posed photos of Alex please be very careful as there are quite a few personal/private photos of him, (and his family), floating around on the net and tumblr, so if youre in any doubt please just check your source very carefully as hopefully they will quote the original open source of the photo. If in doubt, please check with someone first. It's not as if there is a shortage of photos, or info on Alex floating around, tku


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I hadn't forgotten about the Britney concert, I had chosen to ignore it!
> 
> I like celebitchy, they have a pretty smart group of regular commenters. They do seem to get trolled with hot button topics, like posts on Woody Allen, The Ducky Dynasty controversy, Scientology. But they do moderate comments if it gets too out of hand. But it is called *****y for a reason.
> 
> I've been to TMZ a couple of times. Enough to note that most of their commenters don't seem that bright and that the site, run by a lawyer, seems to have 'interesting' ways of getting information.
> 
> JJ only for the pics, the posts themselves are getting weirder and often more innacurate, and the commenters, well we all know about those.
> I go to the Daily Fail for the laughs. It's almost like a parody site.
> 
> I love Dlisted because of Michael K.. I didn't used to read the comments, because they were pretty awful but I've noticed that since the site switched commenting systems about a year ago it seems to have improved somewhat.
> 
> Lainey: I prefer her other writers.


 
Dlisted is another page I heard but never really visited. Lainey would be a much more interesting site with better writers and if they allowed visitors to comment 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> According to IMDB, this man is Alex's stunt double:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4342579/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cr62
> 
> http://slaughterstunts.com/credits.html
> 
> Which doesn't mean that he might not have more than one stunt double, depending on the skill set needed.
> 
> Me, I'd like to be the trainee plant modeler.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_st_sm
> 
> 
> Handsome, but it's another case where use of social media is not working for  me, he comes off to me as slightly douchey and narcissistic.
> 
> Maybe  it's just the inevitable combination of his being in an age group where  all this posting pics of yourself is normal, combined with a profession  where you're supposed to look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't even noticed the lessening of the eyebags, perhaps because he's had his sunglasses on in so many photos.
> I do think he's been cutting back on alcohol consumption as part of his training for the role.


 
His IMDB looks impressive....


What's a trainee plant modeler? As for the instagram page, I was just looking at the pictures of the handsome blonde stunt guy , but I do agree with you. Not everyone on instagram I notice post a million pictures of themselves. Some just post stuff they create like paintings and jewelry and that's cool with me. But then there's those who post a bunch pictures of their faces, various times a day, and it's such a turn off. I'm glad Alex doesn't have a social network site. Keeps some mystery to him. 

As for Alex bags in his eyes, he's had those all his life. Since he was a kid


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Dlisted is another page I heard but never really visited. L*ainey would be a much more interesting site with better writers* and if they allowed visitors to comment
> 
> 
> 
> His IMDB looks impressive....
> 
> 
> *What's a trainee plant modeler? *As for the instagram page, I was just looking at the pictures of the handsome blonde stunt guy , but I do agree with you. Not everyone on instagram I notice post a million pictures of themselves. Some just post stuff they create like paintings and jewelry and that's cool with me. *But then there's those who post a bunch pictures of their faces, various times a day, and it's such a turn off. I'm glad Alex doesn't have a social network site. Keeps some mystery to him. *
> 
> As for Alex bags in his eyes, he's had those all his life. Since he was a kid



Lainey has Sarah and Maria, and I think one other contributor, who are actually better writers than she is.

I love Michael K of D-Listed's writing. It's rude, and snarky and I love it. And he's actually got a very strong bs detector, and that includes rumors. I also think it helps that he doesn't interact with the celebrities he writes about, unlike Lainey or JJ, etc.

The trainee plant modeler is the trainee to the actual plant modeler . I'm presuming they'll be working on the jungle set. I  know they have hired a CGI company, so I don't know whether this will be  CGI plants or actual fake plants.

This is the primary CGI company for Tarzan:

http://www.imdb.com/company/co0172422/

For me, that's the first thing I noticed about his page, it seemed all about him. And part of it may be he's just not aware of how it looks to those outside his circle. It's like Joe M or Kellan Lutz, you're physically attractive, but I find the personality offputting. And sadly with this man, that's the first thing I noticed were all the selfies. 
Perhaps I've become more cynical in my 'old' age, or maybe it's just harder now to simply look a picture of an attractive man just to look, as opposed to noticing that his social pages are all about him or the hot celebrity who in real life you know is really a douche.

There are ways this could be used promote himself, and being fit and healthy, without looking too self-centered.

And no, I don't think Alex should get public social media accounts. I'm sure we'd get political, sporting and food posts, but I think those should remain a mystery.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Lainey has Sarah and Maria, and I think one other contributor, who are actually better writers than she is.
> 
> I love Michael K of D-Listed's writing. It's rude, and snarky and I love it. And he's actually got a very strong bs detector, and that includes rumors. I also think it helps that he doesn't interact with the celebrities he writes about, unlike Lainey or JJ, etc.
> 
> The trainee plant modeler is the trainee to the actual plant modeler . I'm presuming they'll be working on the jungle set. I  know they have hired a CGI company, so I don't know whether this will be  CGI plants or actual fake plants.
> 
> This is the primary CGI company for Tarzan:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/company/co0172422/
> 
> For me, that's the first thing I noticed about his page, it seemed all about him. And part of it may be he's just not aware of how it looks to those outside his circle. It's like Joe M or Kellan Lutz, you're physically attractive, but I find the personality offputting. And sadly with this man, that's the first thing I noticed were all the selfies.
> Perhaps I've become more cynical in my 'old' age, or maybe it's just harder now to simply look a picture of an attractive man just to look, as opposed to noticing that his social pages are all about him or the hot celebrity who in real life you know is really a douche.
> 
> There are ways this could be used promote himself, and being fit and healthy, without looking too self-centered.
> 
> And no, I don't think Alex should get public social media accounts. I'm sure we'd get political, sporting and food posts, but I think those should remain a mystery.


 
Thanks for explaining to me what a trainee plant modeler. I was like "what on earth is that?" lol 

There's a lot of nature in Wales, so maybe they will use real plants, CGI and make a jungle on in some studio type place. The more I hear about Tarzan the more excited I get. 

And I agree with you with the social network sites, which is why I only keep myself on Facebook and it's mostly used to follow stuff I like and to communicate with friends/family. I don't even have a picture of myself on Facebook, not even as my main avatar. I have a cat instead. I don't know how people can take so many pictures of themselves. I too am glad that Alex is so private and mysterious. I'm sure he might have a Facebook page but that's for his family/friends and I'm sure he has it extremely private and hidden like a fortress. 

Speaking of Facebook...let me finish ranting on Tumblr. Some people there are p*ssing me off about pictures and whatnot on the Skarsgards. Normally I keep my trap shut, but this chick....


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> But then there's those who post a bunch pictures of their faces, various times a day, and it's such a turn off. I'm glad Alex doesn't have a social network site. Keeps some mystery to him.



Yes I agree, I don't ever want to see him on social media (nor do I think he'd ever want to be). Anna & Stephen's give me mixed emotions and I really don't care what they ate for lunch.


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> Yes I agree, I don't ever want to see him on social media (nor do I think he'd ever want to be). Anna & Stephen's give me mixed emotions and I really don't care what they ate for lunch.


 
Anna and Stephen's official pages are ridiculous. I really don't care to see what you drank that morning or how messy your twin's room is. Stupidity of your personal life no one should know about. Besides, everyone knows you have nannies and housekeepers, so please stop acting like you clean after your kids anyway lol 

Kristen's pages don't bother me much though. She posts important information on them, like animal charities and other charities in general. And when she posts something personal, she always posts pictures of her animals which I think is cool. Rarely has she posted selfies or other ridiculous trivial crap like some other celebs have. Even Alex has applaud her for that. I remember her posting a lot about Walking with The Wounded as well.

Anyway, here's one of my favorite pictures of Alex.


----------



## Zola24

*Spoiler*



> beaufortplace:
> 
> True Blood - Season 7 spoilers
> About Eric Northman:
> 
> "We can now at least give you another little teaser pertaining to the character: When you are going to see him back on the show for certain. At some point in the third episode of the season at the latest, you will start to get some answers when it comes to Erics whereabouts and what his current plans are. We already knew that Eric would at least be a subject of conversation in the first two episodes, as you will see a significant amount of time spent on trying to figure out where the character is. Pam in particular will be searching for him, obsessively to the point where she left Tara behind in Bon Temps"
> 
> original http://cartermatt.com/122436/true-blood-season-7-spoilers-alexander-skarsgards-eric-answers/
> 
> #true blood#season 7#spoilers#eric northman#whatever.....#****ner is a superior fool!#yep#we will have the erotic dream at the end of episode 2 and on the next episode we will see Eric's fate#great....




Wt* :censor: Now I'm so down I'm not even hopeful that Alex is going to be at the prem later this month  It's gonna be a long long year  
Eta: I'm just holding on for leaked Tarzan photos, random fan pix, and pap shots


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> *Spoiler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wt* :censor: Now I'm so down I'm not even hopeful that Alex is going to be at the prem later this month  It's gonna be a long long year


 
Hate to say it, _but told you so_. Going by what I saw in that IMDB page a while back....granted that page isn't 100% always on track, but for the most part they are. I feel bad for people on tumblr and facebook doing countdown's to the show using Alex's images. He is barely going to be in Season 7. 

I don't have HBO, so I am waiting spoliers, youtube and later on for Netflix .

We are gonna get Alex all to ourselves in Tarzan


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> *Hate to say it, but told you so*. Going by what I saw in that IMDB page a while back....granted that page isn't 100% always on track, but for the most part they are. *I feel bad for people on tumblr and facebook doing countdown's to the show using Alex's images. He is barely going to be in Season 7*.
> 
> I don't have HBO, so I am waiting spoliers, *youtube* and later on for Netflix .
> 
> We are gonna get Alex all to ourselves in Tarzan



Yes, you were/are right  I always try to be optimistic but hey I'm not looking forward to TB7 at all :cry: And we thought last season's finale was a cluster****! I'm not even sure, at this stage, that I'm even going to enjoy seeing the 'Eric only' scenes :wondering

Thank you for the photos  don't forget to 'source' them


----------



## a_sussan

Right now I just care of him doing Tarzan.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, you are right and I'm sure Alex feels exactly the same  and I wonder if that TB 'farewell' was Alex's final farewell to TB as I am getting less and less hopeful that he will be appearing at the prem, purely for my own selfish reasons, as it would have been so good to see him in a suit again. For artistic reasons it's obviously better if he stays in the UK. Tarzan is going to be mega


----------



## skarsbabe

There is going to be quite a bit of Eric/Pam scenes though this season, so I'm sure she finds him and that's where the reunion and most of his scenes will be. Not looking forward to seeing it end because I DOUBT they will give his character any shred of closure.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Thanks for explaining to me what a trainee plant modeler. I was like "what on earth is that?" lol
> 
> *There's a lot of nature in Wales, *so maybe they will use real plants, CGI and make a jungle on in some studio type place. The more I hear about Tarzan the more excited I get.
> 
> And I agree with you with the social network sites, which is why I only keep myself on Facebook and it's mostly used to follow stuff I like and to communicate with friends/family. I* don't even have a picture of myself on Facebook, not even as my main avatar.* I have a cat instead. I don't know how people can take so many pictures of themselves. I too am glad that Alex is so private and mysterious. I'm sure he might have a Facebook page but that's for his family/friends and I'm sure he has it extremely private and hidden like a fortress.
> 
> Speaking of Facebook...let me finish ranting on Tumblr. Some people there are p*ssing me off about pictures and whatnot on the Skarsgards. Normally I keep my trap shut, but this chick....



There may be a lot of nature in Wales, but since this mine is set in the Congo it's probably not the nature they want. Depending on where they film, they may set up blue/green screens so they can insert the appropriate background in post production.

Here are some images of the quarry:

http://tinyurl.com/ktczmjq

As for Facebook, I have picture of myself, from when I was five.



skarsbabe said:


> Yes I agree, I don't ever want to see him on social media (nor do I think he'd ever want to be). Anna & Stephen's give me mixed emotions and *I really don't care what they ate for lunch.*



I don't care what they ate for lunch, but I do admit to being curious about what* his* diet and training are like for Tarzan, so if he had a social network presence and was busy posting picture of all the food he has to eat, I admit I'd look. Even just to be amazed by his caloric intake.



gloomyharlow said:


> Anna and Stephen's official pages are ridiculous. I really don't care to see what you drank that morning or how messy your twin's room is. Stupidity of your personal life no one should know about. Besides, everyone knows you have nannies and housekeepers, so please stop acting like you clean after your kids anyway lol
> 
> *Kristen's pages don't bother me much though*. She posts important information on them, like animal charities and other charities in general. And when she posts something personal, she always posts pictures of her animals which I think is cool. Rarely has she posted selfies or other ridiculous trivial crap like some other celebs have. Even Alex has applaud her for that. I remember her posting a lot about Walking with The Wounded as well.
> 
> Anyway, here's one of my favorite pictures of Alex.



Kristin's got a good presence, she self promotes, but not obnoxiously, and she is more likely to post on something about one of her charities or her animals than she is about herself or even Abri.



gloomyharlow said:


> H*ate to say it, but told you so. Going by what I saw in that IMDB page a while back....granted that page isn't 100% always on track, but for the most part they are. I feel bad for people on tumblr and facebook doing countdown's to the show using Alex's images. He is barely going to be in Season 7. *
> 
> I don't have HBO, so I am waiting spoliers, youtube and later on for Netflix .
> 
> We are gonna get Alex all to ourselves in Tarzan



Part of my problem with the reaction to the that IMDB page is that it was based on incomplete info, and possibly deliberately incomplete info. So the reaction was 'OMG he's not going to be S7 at all, or only for a few minutes!"

The impression I get, and maybe it's an inaccurate one, is that he filmed a lot for TB. Perhaps one of the advantages of his storyline being pretty separate is that they were able to get most of his filming out of the way so he could leave early for Tarzan.
So I think that once he makes his actual appearance in TB, he'll be in as much as he was before, which averages out to about 7 minutes per episode. Now whether we like what happens to Eric is a different story.

This is from Tumblr discussions regarding commentary from S7 Episode 9:

"I knew about this convo as well, since I thought the issue with Alex all  along was his reluctance to commit to a 7th season, this was just  confirmation for me. I think that part of the negotiations included a  flexible time frame so that Alex would be free to do &#8221; Diary of a  Teenage Girl &#8221; and be available for preproduction and filming of 
Tarzan  whenever those obligations kicked in. As long as they kept Alex&#8217;s s/l  pretty much separate from the BT one they could film around Alex and  even try to get more episodes in. This left them with no main vampire on  the scene in BT ,hence the whitewashing and redemption of Bill as well  as the rekindling of the Sookie/ Bill thing. Given the relative lack of  talent,creativity and enthusiasm for hard work of the current writing  staff and show runner,I suppose this solution to their problem was to be  expected. I really really wish this show had ended last season when  anticipated. I think we would have seen a very different resolution for  Bill and for Eric and Sookie. Oh well&#8230;that&#8217;s all water under the  proverbial dam at this point. Maybe it will settle the minds and hearts  for some to know that no one was trying to mistreat Alex or the  wonderful character he created. Perhaps we really can look forward to a  good or at least acceptable send off for our favorite vampire even  though he won&#8217;t get his&#8221; hearts desire.&#8221;"

http://switchbladekiller.tumblr.com/post/88293394203/maggiesview-switchbladekiller

And no, he apparently isn't in Episode 1, but I think we knew anyway:

http://luvtheviking.tumblr.com/post/88289560166/spoilers-true-blood-7x01-preview


ETA: Regarding the premiere next week: Part of me really wants him to go, if only for selfish reasons-to see him in a suit. Haven't had any of those this year. And I suspect he wouldn't mind one final goodbye to the cast and crew.
But... TB has so screwed up the storyline and the marketing, the less he's actually associated with this the better.

ETA pt 2: So no pics from the Hammarby game? So he flew back to London to get back to preproduction? If so, he's really focusing on this,  to miss a Hammarby game


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> *A Quick How To
> *



Thanks Zola. Updated the info.


----------



## RedTopsy

gloomyharlow said:


> Hate to say it, _but told you so_. Going by what I saw in that IMDB page a while back....granted that page isn't 100% always on track, but for the most part they are. I feel bad for people on tumblr and facebook doing countdown's to the show using Alex's images. He is barely going to be in Season 7.
> I don't have HBO, so I am waiting spoliers, youtube and later on for Netflix .
> We are gonna get Alex all to ourselves in Tarzan






Zola24 said:


> Yes, you were/are right  I always try to be optimistic but hey I'm not looking forward to TB7 at all :cry: And we thought last season's finale was a cluster****! I'm not even sure, at this stage, that I'm even going to enjoy seeing the 'Eric only' scenes :wondering
> Thank you for the photos  don't forget to 'source' them






a_sussan said:


> Right now I just care of him doing Tarzan.




We still have_ the Giver_ to be released in August (a little consolation maybe)

and I´m hoping for _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ next year. Keeping my fingers crossed for that one, release date is 2015 according to IMDB-info.

and then of course the mysterious _Hidden_.


----------



## Santress

Alex & Valter at Valter's graduation celebration:





"Alexander Skarsgård was there and watched our utspring (graduation celebration) in his stunning bajen beanie!"

-*Dgulbrandsen* twitter

https://twitter.com/Dgulbrandsen/status/476103354729635840


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> We still have_ the Giver_ to be released in August (a little consolation maybe)
> 
> *and I´m hoping for The Diary of a Teenage Girl next year*. Keeping my fingers crossed for that one, release date is 2015 according to IMDB-info.
> 
> and then of course the mysterious _Hidden_.



I'm hoping DOATG shows at Sundance, since the director/writer worked on that project at Sundance labs.





Santress said:


> Alex & Valter at Valter's graduation celebration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgård was there and watched our utspring (graduation celebration) in his *stunning bajen beanie!"*
> 
> -*Dgulbrandsen* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dgulbrandsen/status/476103354729635840



Stunning?!  



And our fitness guy is Alex's body double:
My body double for my next film #tarzan#Alexanderskarsgard #WB#warner#brothers#filming#studios#stunts#extras

http://instagram.com/p/pB3qLaj1kv/


----------



## Bandwagons

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Me, I'd like to be the trainee plant modeler.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_st_sm



I'd go for the weather consultant. Just walk outside and go, "Yep, looks like clouds to me" and get a sandwich from the catering table.


Also, only Alex could get away with wearing a beanie to a graduation ceremony.

Edited to add: Looks like Eija's in front of him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> I'd go for the weather consultant. Just walk outside and go, "Yep, looks like clouds to me" and get a sandwich from the catering table.
> 
> 
> Also, only Alex could get away with wearing a beanie to a graduation ceremony.
> 
> Edited to add: Looks like Eija's in front of him.



Weather consultant sounds like fun too.

But I'm sure the most fun will be had by the wardrobe people who will work Alex for the loincloth fittings!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I have to believe Alex's head is hot wearing that beanie.


Do all Swedish students wear the hat that Valter is wearing for their graduation ceremony? What's that about?


I'm clearly fascinated with Swedish headwear.


----------



## a_sussan

Ms Kiah said:


> I have to believe Alex's head is hot wearing that beanie.
> 
> 
> *Do all Swedish students wear the hat that Valter is wearing for their graduation ceremony? What's that about?
> 
> 
> I'm clearly fascinated with Swedish headwear.*



It's a student hat. And almost everyone have one when you graduate. There are different colours/shapes depending on what education you have done. But none wears like the hat and robe like in US.


----------



## skarsbabe

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And our fitness guy is Alex's body double:
> My body double for my next film #tarzan#Alexanderskarsgard #WB#warner#brothers#filming#studios#stunts#extras
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/pB3qLaj1kv/



Good sleuthing, team!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Season 6 DVD review I scanned from US Weekly.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> And our fitness guy is Alex's body double:
> My body double for my next film #tarzan#Alexanderskarsgard #WB#warner#brothers#filming#studios#stunts#extras
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/pB3qLaj1kv/


 
Damn he's handsome. 




Santress said:


> Alex & Valter at Valter's graduation celebration:
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgård was there and watched our utspring (graduation celebration) in his stunning bajen beanie!"
> 
> -*Dgulbrandsen* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dgulbrandsen/status/476103354729635840


 
Maybe Alex wants to hide his growing hair? The studio maybe wants him to hide it? I don't know. It's too hot to be walking around with a beanie all the time.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> Season 6 DVD review I scanned from US Weekly.
> 
> 
> Damn he's handsome.
> 
> 
> *Maybe Alex wants to hide his growing hair? The studio maybe wants him to hide it? I don't know. It's too hot to be walking around with a beanie all the time.*



Or maybe it's just as simple as Alex not finding himself "sexy" with long hair. And to be honest he's not the long hair type anyway.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Everyone's entitled to their opinion of course, but I think he looks gorgeous with both long and short hair. The wig on True Blood that he wore in the begining was _awful._ I think the wig in that Cut Copy video was so much better. Imagine what _his own real hair_ will look like. 

I imagine Tarzan might look a little like this with Alex's natural hair color


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There may be a lot of nature in Wales, but since this mine is set in the Congo it's probably not the nature they want. Depending on where they film, they may set up blue/green screens so they can insert the appropriate background in post production.
> 
> Here are some images of the quarry:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ktczmjq
> 
> As for Facebook, I have picture of myself, from when I was five.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what they ate for lunch, but I do admit to being curious about what* his* diet and training are like for Tarzan, so if he had a social network presence and was busy posting picture of all the food he has to eat, I admit I'd look. Even just to be amazed by his caloric intake.
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin's got a good presence, she self promotes, but not obnoxiously, and she is more likely to post on something about one of her charities or her animals than she is about herself or even Abri.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my problem with the reaction to the that IMDB page is that it was based on incomplete info, and possibly deliberately incomplete info. So the reaction was 'OMG he's not going to be S7 at all, or only for a few minutes!"
> 
> The impression I get, and maybe it's an inaccurate one, is that he filmed a lot for TB. Perhaps one of the advantages of his storyline being pretty separate is that they were able to get most of his filming out of the way so he could leave early for Tarzan.
> So I think that once he makes his actual appearance in TB, he'll be in as much as he was before, which averages out to about 7 minutes per episode. Now whether we like what happens to Eric is a different story.
> 
> This is from Tumblr discussions regarding commentary from S7 Episode 9:
> 
> "I knew about this convo as well, since I thought the issue with Alex all  along was his reluctance to commit to a 7th season, this was just  confirmation for me. I think that part of the negotiations included a  flexible time frame so that Alex would be free to do  Diary of a  Teenage Girl  and be available for preproduction and filming of
> Tarzan  whenever those obligations kicked in. As long as they kept Alexs s/l  pretty much separate from the BT one they could film around Alex and  even try to get more episodes in. This left them with no main vampire on  the scene in BT ,hence the whitewashing and redemption of Bill as well  as the rekindling of the Sookie/ Bill thing. Given the relative lack of  talent,creativity and enthusiasm for hard work of the current writing  staff and show runner,I suppose this solution to their problem was to be  expected. I really really wish this show had ended last season when  anticipated. I think we would have seen a very different resolution for  Bill and for Eric and Sookie. Oh wellthats all water under the  proverbial dam at this point. Maybe it will settle the minds and hearts  for some to know that no one was trying to mistreat Alex or the  wonderful character he created. Perhaps we really can look forward to a  good or at least acceptable send off for our favorite vampire even  though he wont get his hearts desire."
> 
> http://switchbladekiller.tumblr.com/post/88293394203/maggiesview-switchbladekiller
> 
> And no, he apparently isn't in Episode 1, but I think we knew anyway:
> 
> http://luvtheviking.tumblr.com/post/88289560166/spoilers-true-blood-7x01-preview
> 
> 
> ETA: Regarding the premiere next week: Part of me really wants him to go, if only for selfish reasons-to see him in a suit. Haven't had any of those this year. And I suspect he wouldn't mind one final goodbye to the cast and crew.
> But... TB has so screwed up the storyline and the marketing, the less he's actually associated with this the better.
> 
> ETA pt 2: So no pics from the Hammarby game? So he flew back to London to get back to preproduction? If so, he's really focusing on this,  to miss a Hammarby game


 
Some interesting information. Thanks


----------



## BagBerry13

Oh please! You guys find everything he wears and does "amazing". He could wear a Borat mankini and you would still salivate. And that's just my entitled opinion. Seriously, this thread needs a bit more edge again.


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh please! *You guys find everything he wears and does "amazing". He could wear a Borat mankini and you would still salivate*. And that's just my entitled opinion. Seriously, *this thread needs a bit more edge again*.



Yep (lol)  and what's to criticise? 







> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> The latest edition (June 28, 2014, #37) of SkarsBuzz (a newsletter on Alexander Skarsgård) is out!
> 
> Weve got the latest photos & news from the week regarding Alexander Skarsgård. New this week:
> More TRUE BLOOD stuff this week: New episode titles & summaries, Farewell promo (NEW ALEX!!), another charity opportunity with Deborah Ann Woll, & more! Plus a new THE GIVER Trailer #2 (NEW ALEX!!), TARZAN casting, full cover of the Movie Entertainment magazine and more!
> 
> Still included: our regular features This week in Alexander History and our favorite GIF of the Week, internet & magazine finds and more! If you havent checked out our Click-Chicks Book Blog http://click-chicks.com/, now is the time!
> 
> **REMINDER** Our auction for Alexs Walking With The Wounded jacket ENDS JUNE 14th. https://www.facebook.com/walkingwiththewounded
> Read the newsletter HERE. http://askarsgard.com/?p=46244 Tack!


----------



## Bandwagons

The student hats remind me of boat captains...Which is awesome.


The Cut Copy/Season 1 hair goes too far, but I prefer the slightly longer hair on him. I wasn't a fan of the Straw Dogs era.


----------



## Zola24

^ I really liked the 'Charlie Venner/Brad Colbert' hair  Longer is OK but I'm not a huge fan of the brushed straight back severely hair Alex seems to have been favouring for the past year or so  but he still looks good  
I lvd the 'Provocations' look 





imhereforsookie









 skarsgardalexander


----------



## Idun

I prefer him with shorter hair allthough I didn't mind the season 1 wig  Actually it doesn't have to be Colbert-short - it's good for him to have a little hair over his forehead..  I don't think I'll like his Tarzan look very much. He can get too big but I guess if you're going for the apeman look, you have to go big.

ETA: a belated tack Zola


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> QUOTE=gloomyharlow;26902684]Season 6 DVD review I scanned from US Weekly.
> 
> Damn he's handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Alex wants to hide his growing hair? The studio maybe wants him to hide it? I don't know.* It's too hot to be walking around with a beanie all the time.*]


He's worn a beanie of some sort  on and off for years now, it may just be an alternative to the cap, which he apparently thinks renders him invisible.



Idun said:


> I prefer him with shorter hair allthough I didn't mind the season 1 wig  Actually it doesn't have to be Colbert-short - it's good for him to have a little hair over his forehead.. * I don't think I'll like his Tarzan look very much. He can get too big but I guess if you're going for the apeman look, you have to go big.*
> 
> ETA: a belated tack Zola



Tarzan in the books is repeatedly referred to as 'giant' both in height and muscle build so that maybe why they decided he was going to have more muscle mass than he normally does, to be 'truer' to the books. (though hopefully that doesn't apply to his hair, because then he'd definitely be wearing a wig).
I'll say that I actually don't think he's really that much bigger than he was at the South Pole. 
And even in The Giver scenes that we've seen his arms look pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Tarzan in the books is repeatedly referred to as 'giant' both in height and muscle build so that maybe why they decided he was going to have more muscle mass than he normally does, to be 'truer' to the books. (though hopefully that doesn't apply to his hair, because then he'd definitely be wearing a wig).
> I'll say that I actually don't think he's really that much bigger than he was at the South Pole.
> And even in The Giver scenes that we've seen his arms look pretty darn impressive.



I like him big usually (harh, harh) but I think he can get too big for his frame and in some of the photos he has looked to me like he's getting close to that. It's just a personal preference anyway  What I mostly think of is just how much and how hard he must work to pack on all those pounds. Poor guy. I wonder  what size he'd have if he didn't have to have a certain size for whatever role.


----------



## RedTopsy

I like his hairstyle in the first pic.  

Not the style in the second pic so much  :giggles: 

funny though I still find him yummy here, but young.  

true sexiness comes from within and Alex has a lot.


----------



## RedTopsy

From shortfilm _Never be mine._
longer hairstyle.


----------



## Zola24

Idun said:


> I prefer him with shorter hair allthough I didn't mind the season 1 wig 'cool: Actually it doesn't have to be Colbert-short - it's good for him to have a little hair over his forehead.. 'whistle: I don't think I'll like his Tarzan look very much. He can get too big but I guess if you're going for the apeman look, you have to go big.
> 
> ETA: *a belated tack Zola* 'hbeat:



Tku2  and RedTopsy 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's worn a beanie of some sort  on and off for years now, it may just be an alternative to the cap, which *he apparently thinks renders him invisible.*
> 
> Tarzan in the books is repeatedly referred to as *'giant' both in height and muscle build *so that maybe why they decided he was going to have more muscle mass than he normally does, to be 'truer' to the books. (though *hopefully that doesn't apply to his hair*, because then he'd definitely be wearing a wig).
> I'll say that I actually don't think he's really that much bigger than he was at the South Pole.
> And even in The Giver scenes that we've seen his arms look pretty darn impressive.



:giggles:
Alex does look pretty gigantic (and as you've said before, I'd love to know what his calorific intake is). I'm also curious to see how Alex/Tarzan's hair will be styled.




Idun said:


> I like him big usually (harh, harh) but I think he can get too big for his frame and in some of the photos he has looked to me like he's getting close to that. It's just a personal preference anyway 'cool: What I mostly think of is just how much and how hard he must work to pack on all those pounds. Poor guy. *I wonder  what size he'd have if **he didn't have to have a certain size for whatever role.*



I think (hah) Alex's natural size is 'Lincoln - WMK'  Or maybe that's just wishful thinking 




RedTopsy said:


> I like his hairstyle in the first pic.
> 
> Not the style in the second pic so much  'giggles:
> 
> funny though I still find him yummy here, but young.  'blushing:
> 
> *true sexiness comes from within and Alex has a lot. *


*
*He certainly does, and it's so natural too 
Tku for the photos  sometimes I feel I'm caught in a 2010 Groundhog Day as far as Askars' hair is concerned.

Never Be Mine is nice too, (eta: although it's rather scary to think Alex's hair may be even longer under that Bajen beanie :wondering)
The 'cv' hair is my absolute fave 























sikanapanele

Perfect body, perfect face, perfect hair - perfectly ****ing gorgeous!


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> sikanapanele
> 
> Perfect body, perfect face, perfect hair - perfectly ****ing gorgeous!




 

And without even trying. He's going to make some woman so damn happy one day. (why can't it be meeee?) lol


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for all the updates and pretty.

Tiny promp pic for *The Giver* that popped up on tumblr tonight:





http://simplystreepcom.tumblr.com/post/88387557396/the-giver-cast-meryl-streep-jeff-bridges


----------



## CalypsoAce

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh please! You guys find everything he wears and does "amazing". He could wear a Borat mankini and you would still salivate. And that's just my entitled opinion. Seriously, this thread needs a bit more edge again.


Did someone say edge?  I would like to see that mankini. I can't lie.


----------



## gloomyharlow

RedTopsy said:


> From shortfilm _Never be mine._
> longer hairstyle.


 
*YES. * So much beauty in that short flick. 

That hair was* gorgeous.* I imagine that was his natural hair color in that short film?



RedTopsy said:


> I like his hairstyle in the first pic.
> 
> Not the style in the second pic so much
> 
> funny though I still find him yummy here, but young.
> 
> true sexiness comes from within and Alex has a lot.


 
I like the way he looks in the second picture a lot. Very manly, although he was really young there. The hair looks cool, but I think they over did it a bit with the bleaching 



Zola24 said:


> sikanapanele
> 
> Perfect body, perfect face, perfect hair - perfectly ****ing gorgeous!


 
Oh my! So gorgeous in that Straw Dogs interview! Thanks for the gif's Zola


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for all the updates and pretty. 'smile1:
> 
> Tiny promp pic for The Giver that popped up on tumblr tonight:
> 
> imageshack.com/i/n9v26up]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/837/v26u.png
> 
> simplystreepcom.tumblr.com/post/88387557396/the-giver-cast-meryl-streep-jeff-bridges



Tku for The Giver still 




gloomyharlow said:


> YES. 'tup: So much beauty in that short flick. 'hugs:
> 
> That hair was gorgeous. I imagine that was his natural hair color in that short film?
> 
> I like the way he looks in the second picture a lot. Very manly, although he was really young there. The hair looks cool, but I think they over did it a bit with the bleaching
> 
> Oh my! So gorgeous in that Straw Dogs interview! Thanks for the gif's Zola 'goodpost:



Tku2  Yes, that Straw Dogs interview, 'thud'   Alex is absolutely drop dead gorgeous  Definitely in my top 5 interviews 
Young Alex's hair - looks like a home-dye bathroom job :giggles:


I know I've posted about this auction before but hey it's another chance to see that amazing body 







> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> *What jacket do you think Alexander Skarsgård put on after stripping down in the South Pole?
> *
> Here&#8217;s your chance to own the South Pole Allied Challenge Jacket, as worn by Alexander on the ice in Antarctica for the duration of the Walking With The Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge 2013.
> 
> Alexander has kindly donated his jacket to Walking With The Wounded to auction off on his website, AlexSkarsgard.Net, and we are giving you the chance to give much needed funds to the charity in return for the very jacket worn by Alexander.
> 
> The jacket is made by WWTW expedition clothing sponsor Helly Hansen and is a gortex shell jacket, complete with all sponsor branding as worn by Alex and his team. The jacket comes complete with a synthetic fur ruff as demonstrated in photos. The jacket is a Men&#8217;s size Large.
> 
> Walking With The Wounded was established to raise funds to finance the re-training of wounded servicemen and women and in so doing assists them in acquiring the skills and qualifications necessary to find new careers outside the military.
> 
> Winning bidder will be notified by email upon auction&#8217;s end and payment will be made directly to the charity&#8217;s fundraising page in Alexander&#8217;s name at http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/AlexSkarsgard .
> 
> 
> Walking With the Wounded will pay the shipping charges as the jacket will be sent from their offices in the UK. They have agreed to ship the jacket worldwide so feel free to bid, wherever in the world you may be.
> 
> AUCTION ENDS Saturday, June 14th! MAKE A BID HERE. http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=39713



Oh I am sad (lol). I hope the fact that the reserve still hasn't been met means that Alex has bid on his own jacket as it must have so many associations for him it just feels wrong for someone else to own it.


Eta: Is anyone else not having their reply quote notifications come up? The numbers have been a bit wonky for a while but for the last 2 days mine aren't showing at all. (Oh well, it's not the end of the world, just a bit strange).


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Oh I am sad (lol). I hope the fact that the reserve still hasn't been met means that Alex has bid on his own jacket as it must have so many associations for him it just feels wrong for someone else to own it.



Unfortunately it means that the person holding the auction has put a value on the jacket and won't sell it for anything below that. It wouldn't surprise me if they believe they can get $1,000 for it since it's completely one of a kind. Not that I know anyone who would pay as much for it!


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh yeah, I get that. But $600+ is all to the good for WwtW which is why I'm hoping Alex has put his own personal reserve to virginmoney/WwtW - (I'm sure they would be willing to keep his name secret, for now).

Eta: Oops, I'm not trying to suggest that Alex has even bid on his own jacket - it's just what I would do in his position (if that even makes sense). 
He pulled that jacket on every day from the moment he landed in Antarctica - it has to mean something.


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Eta: Oops, I'm not trying to suggest that Alex has even bid on his own jacket - it's just what I would do in his position (if that even makes sense).
> Eta2: He pulled that jacket on every day from the moment he landed in Antarctica - it has to mean something.



Oh gotcha! Too funny, perhaps, who knows. For some reason, I just don't even see him as a guy who uses computers (yes, there are still some people who don't!)!


----------



## Zola24

^ 

When Alex was younger, in Sweden, he did write a blog type q+a thing. I can't find a link at the moment. When I do I'll post it as it's quite sweet in a 'teenage' way. So Alex is not as computer illiterate as he may appear. I also vaguely remember him saying he kept up with the Hammarby and Swedish news this way. I'm sure he also knows how Skype works too 

Eta: Found it! (I thought I was hallucinating for a minute) - http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=6185 Always the sweetie


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^
> 
> When Alex was younger, in Sweden, he did write a blog type q+a thing. I can't find a link at the moment. When I do I'll post it as it's quite sweet in a 'teenage' way. So Alex is not as computer illiterate as he may appear. I also vaguely remember him saying he kept up with the Hammarby and Swedish news this way. I'm sure he also knows how Skype works too
> 
> Eta: Found it! (I thought I was hallucinating for a minute) - http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=6185 Always the sweetie


 
Everything he ever posted Is on that askarsgard.com page? I wonder if he really "ran" the page himself or it was the manager or something. Most celebs do that. 

And the pink coloring to it. How manly lol 



Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for all the updates and pretty.
> 
> Tiny promp pic for *The Giver* that popped up on tumblr tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://simplystreepcom.tumblr.com/post/88387557396/the-giver-cast-meryl-streep-jeff-bridges


 
 for the new Giver picture.


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> Everything he ever posted Is on that askarsgard.com page? I wonder if he really "ran" the page himself or it was the manager or something. Most celebs do that.



It's his official fansite. From what I've heard, he sends them stuff to auction but is not the owner or a part of the site.


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> It's his official fansite. From what I've heard, he sends them stuff to auction but is not the owner or a part of the site.


 
No I meant that everything he ever posted was archived on that fan site, that's what I meant. 

I know that page is his official fan site. I always wonder exactly how he chose them to be his official fan site. I asked the webmasters on that page that question a few times, but they never answered me or chose to ignore me. I only asked because I was curious, and with so many cool Alex fan sites out there, why did he choose them from the bunch? Oh well.


----------



## Claer

RedTopsy said:


> From shortfilm _Never be mine._
> longer hairstyle.




Thank you Red Topsy this one of my all time fav pictures of Alex.
I hate his hair really short.....but then I love long haired men. My partners is down to his waist.


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> No I meant that everything he ever posted was archived on that fan site, that's what I meant.
> 
> I know that page is his official fan site. I always wonder exactly how he chose them to be his official fan site. I asked the webmasters on that page that question a few times, but they never answered me or chose to ignore me. I only asked because I was curious, and with so many cool Alex fan sites out there, why did he choose them from the bunch? Oh well.



Got it! Yeah good question, perhaps the best design?  eenie meenie minee mo?


----------



## Bandwagons

Idun said:


> I like him big usually (harh, harh) but I think he can get too big for his frame and in some of the photos he has looked to me like he's getting close to that.



I feel that way about the stills from the True Blood wrap up interview, as well as the candids from when he first came back to film in LA. Even his head looks bigger and it's just too much. He's approaching that stage where guys loose their neck.


The short film look may be the best look yet.




gloomyharlow said:


> Everything he ever posted Is on that  askarsgard.com page? I wonder if he really "ran" the page himself or it  was the manager or something. Most celebs do that.



I remember reading in the newsletters that he wrote all of them himself and then passed them on to someone else to post because he didn't know how to work websites.


----------



## Santress

HQ version from *The Giver's* official site:





(Source:  *TheGiverFilm.com*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> No I meant that everything he ever posted was archived on that fan site, that's what I meant.
> 
> I know that page is his official fan site. I always wonder exactly how he chose them to be his official fan site. I asked the webmasters on that page that question a few times, but they never answered me or chose to ignore me. I only asked because I was curious, and with so many cool Alex fan sites out there, why did he choose them from the bunch? Oh well.



How did ASNet, and before that Skarsgard News, become his unofficial official sites? Could be a number of factors: They were among the first, they were less gossipy-neither discusses his personal life at his request, but it's possible they didn't do much of that anyway. They were willing to spend the time to set up auctions, etc. They may have contacted his management first for whatever reasons and Alex and management decided they were reliable?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

We may not be getting suit pics anytime soon:

Bad news everybody!!
We JUST spoke with Alexander Skarsgards agent and he says things arent looking good in regards to Alexander showing up for the Red Carpet Premiere of True Blood on June 17th. Well hopefully hear more as we get closer to the date.


http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/88516537522/bad-news-everybody-we-just-spoke-with-alexander ​


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just a drive-by. In previous years, Alex has sweated blood to get to the TB premieres, even looking tired etc. I think "ish" went down over his contract. Tarzan scheduling of course is factored in, but I believe he did what he did (appearing in S7) for the fans, and ONLY the fans.

It's a shame of course. The guy can rock a suit on the red carpet. Looking forward to his post-TB film career.


----------



## skarsbabe

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We may not be getting suit pics anytime soon:
> 
> Bad news everybody!!
> We JUST spoke with Alexander Skarsgards agent and he says things arent looking good in regards to Alexander showing up for the Red Carpet Premiere of True Blood on June 17th. Well hopefully hear more as we get closer to the date.
> 
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/88516537522/bad-news-everybody-we-just-spoke-with-alexander ​



Say it isn't so!


----------



## Ms Kiah

Warner Brothers owns True Blood and Tarzan. They easily could have scheduled time for him to promote TB at the premiere. That happens all the time when actors are working on one project they know months in advance what the promo is for their other projects.


I would think that he would want to be there since it's the last premiere the cast  will ever have but maybe he doesn't feel the need to bother with TB anymore. That's interesting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It wasn't that long ago that I thought he'd really try to make it to the premiere, it being the last one and all.
But I think he's washed his hands of TB promo, and really has been done with it for some time. If he'd really wanted to he could have come to Comic-Con last summer, but he didn't. 
And while he probably could have carved out 2-4 days to fly in for the premiere, it probably isn't worth it to him anymore. He's undoubtedly said his goodbyes to everyone on TB and has moved on.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Santress said:


> HQ version from *The Giver's* official site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *TheGiverFilm.com*)




Why did they airbrush him so much?


No cleft and hardly any eyebags.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It wasn't that long ago that I thought he'd really try to make it to the premiere, it being the last one and all.
> But I think he's washed his hands of TB promo, and really has been done with it for some time. If he'd really wanted to he could have come to Comic-Con last summer, but he didn't.
> And while he probably could have carved out 2-4 days to fly in for the premiere, it probably isn't worth it to him anymore. He's undoubtedly *said his goodbyes to everyone on TB and has moved on.*



I totally agree with you. He needs to be entirely focused on Tarzan now, and I'm sure he is, look at all the extra hours he put in with the dialect coach etc for GenKill. I also lv that he also seems to immerse himself in the role with his free-time reading materials. No need to waste an atom more of his energy on TB, got bigger and better things to be concerned with 

Yes, it's a shame we won't see him 'suited and booted' at the last red carpet tb prem, but hey if he's happier, it's all good.


Eta: @*Ms Kiah* - The airbrushing (I hate it so much, grr!) because they think we're stupid and that's what we want to see 


Eta2: *Spoiler Alert*  - and as if to prove the point re TB -



> beaufortplace:
> 
> EW about the first two episodes of the season 7 of True Blood
> 
> "A major player is dead before the opening credits even roll"
> 
> "Speaking of familiar faces &#8212; you&#8217;ve always kept your eyes on his face, even when he was naked in that deck chair, right? &#8212; Eric is back. Sort of. When he first appears, he&#8217;s letting Jason (Ryan Kwanten) unbuckle his belt, with enough candles flickering in the background to light a cake for his 1,087th birthday. But as it turns out, this is all just Jason&#8217;s dream. More silly than sexy, the scene glows as if someone had set True Blood&#8217;s Instagram filter to "Valtrex commercial." We&#8217;ve seen this kind of cheap fake-out before, like when Jason&#8217;s romance with Warlow was later revealed to be just a fantasy. They can&#8217;t fool us again"
> 
> "There&#8217;s a clever twist involving Eric that could set up an exciting arc for Sookie. Whether he is dead-dead or just undead &#8212; we won&#8217;t spoil that here &#8212; he will definitely spark some suspense this season. Even if Sookie ends up with Bill (Stephen Moyer), there&#8217;s enough of Sweden&#8217;s favorite sunbather to satisfy. A human for every vampire? Then I&#8217;ll take Eric, please"
> 
> Original http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20824998,00.html


----------



## Zola24

Kinda interesting - Alex's WwtW polar jacket, bids have reached $1699, and the reserve has still not been met! :wondering

And for luvtheviking's tag - "me watching the final season of True Blood" 
Fab gif too 






henricavyll


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Kinda interesting - Alex's WwtW polar jacket, bids have reached $1699, and the reserve has still not been met! :wondering
> 
> And for luvtheviking's tag - "me watching the final season of True Blood"
> Fab gif too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll



WOW! So we were wrong about a 1k reserve. I'm sorry but that's really not cool  Who knows what is really is then.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, yes. That's why, (being naturally suspicious/curious), I think 'someone' has guaranteed asn the reserve. $1k would have been a very good and ambitious reserve to achieve, and now it's well busted. Eta: Whispers - I really hope it's Askars using some of his fu money


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> How did ASNet, and before that Skarsgard News, become his unofficial official sites? Could be a number of factors: They were among the first, they were less gossipy-neither discusses his personal life at his request, but it's possible they didn't do much of that anyway. They were willing to spend the time to set up auctions, etc. They may have contacted his management first for whatever reasons and Alex and management decided they were reliable?


 
Ok. Just wondering. Because I hear a lot of bickering about that (on tumblr from fans - jealousy I assume?) but no one ever tells me how they became his official fan site. It's just the bickering. And when I ask the people running the page themselves, they never reply. Almost everyone on True Blood have their own official page. Looks nice and professional. Maybe someday Alex can have his own official page, but for professional and charity reason's, not to talk about having a latte' at 11 or taking pictres of his salad. 



Zola24 said:


> Eta: Whispers - I really hope it's Askars using some of his fu money [/SIZE]


 
Nah. It's Bosworth. She just can't get over the viking (just kdding lol  )



BuckeyeChicago said:


> We may not be getting suit pics anytime soon:
> 
> Bad news everybody!!
> We JUST spoke with Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s agent and he says things aren&#8217;t looking good in regards to Alexander showing up for the Red Carpet Premiere of True Blood on June 17th. We&#8217;ll hopefully hear more as we get closer to the date.​
> 
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/88516537522/bad-news-everybody-we-just-spoke-with-alexander ​


 
Oh well. Can't blame him. He shouldn't stress himself over a red carpet event. Just focus on Tarzan. Screw True Blood. Let Anna and Stephen eat it all.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Why did they airbrush him so much?
> 
> 
> No cleft and hardly any eyebags.



It's odd because they haven't done that before.



gloomyharlow said:


> Ok. *Just wondering. Because I hear a lot of bickering about that (on tumblr from fans - jealousy I assume?)* but no one ever tells me how they became his official fan site. It's just the bickering. And when I ask the people running the page themselves, they never reply. Almost everyone on True Blood have their own official page. Looks nice and professional. Maybe someday Alex can have his own official page, but for professional and charity reason's, not to talk about having a latte' at 11 or taking pictres of his salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. It's Bosworth. She just can't get over the viking (just kdding lol  )
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Can't blame him.* He shouldn't stress himself over a red carpet event. Just focus on Tarzan. Screw True Blood*. Let Anna and Stephen eat it all.




There's only one site that I know of that's expressed jealousy/angry/resentment over that, but that person has 'issues'.

Honestly I think running a Tumblr page would be time-consuming enough, actually do more than that would be too much for most people. Who knows, maybe someday he'll break down and get an official site, run by staff, and not just by dedicated fans.

Yep, TB is over, time to focus on his current job.


----------



## Blue Irina

gloomyharlow said:


> Ok. Just wondering. Because I hear a lot of bickering about that (on tumblr from fans - jealousy I assume?) but no one ever tells me how they became his official fan site. It's just the bickering. And when I ask the people running the page themselves, they never reply. Almost everyone on True Blood have their own official page. Looks nice and professional. Maybe someday Alex can have his own official page, but for professional and charity reason's, not to talk about having a latte' at 11 or taking pictres of his salad.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. It's Bosworth. She just can't get over the viking (just kdding lol  )
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Can't blame him. He shouldn't stress himself over a red carpet event. *Just focus on Tarzan. Screw True Blood. Let Anna and Stephen eat it all.*



Agreed!


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's odd because they haven't done that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one site that I know of that's expressed jealousy/angry/resentment over that, but that person has 'issues'.
> 
> Honestly I think running a Tumblr page would be time-consuming enough, actually do more than that would be too much for most people. Who knows, maybe someday he'll break down and get an official site, run by staff, and not just by dedicated fans.
> 
> *Yep, TB is over, time to focus on his current job*.



Agree to that too!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Zola.

Who has a birthday coming up?

From twitter today (June 13, 2014):





"Best birthday present ever! Lifesize Alexander Skarsgård. My daughter is NOT amused.He now lives at the foot of my bed."

-*LBXAB89* twitter

https://twitter.com/LBXAB89/status/477519378867826689


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Zola.
> 
> Who has a birthday coming up?
> 
> From twitter today (June 13, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Best birthday present ever! Lifesize Alexander Skarsgård. My daughter is NOT amused.He now lives at the foot of my bed."
> 
> -*LBXAB89* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/LBXAB89/status/477519378867826689



OMG! I want one!


----------



## brownsugarplum

^
Me too


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> From twitter today (June 13, 2014):
> imageshack.com/i/mvn7hij]http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/823/n7hi.jpg
> "Best birthday present ever! Lifesize Alexander Skarsgård. My daughter is NOT amused.He now lives at the foot of my bed."
> LBXAB89 twitter
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> :giggles: Tku2 - how lovely is that :D
> I also lvd Leeanne's reply to one of the comments "@askarsismygod thank you :). My friend had promised me she would deliver AK to my door wrapped in a bow... Didn't expect that though haha x"
> Idky that has just made me so happy - it's good to know that most Askars fans are a little crazy in the nicest way ;)
> 
> 
> Tks2 to Askarslibrary for the very interesting translated Cafe.se article with Gustaf [url]http://askarslibrary.tumblr.com/post/88662976647/a-new-interview-with-gustaf-appears-in-the-july[/url]. Alex is mentioned a few times.
> 
> Ott: 13 June is Stellan's 63rd birthday :) We have so much to thank him for :smile1:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Zola.
> 
> Who has a birthday coming up?
> 
> From twitter today (June 13, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Best birthday present ever! Lifesize Alexander Skarsgård. My daughter is NOT amused.He now lives at the foot of my bed."
> *
> -*LBXAB89* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/LBXAB89/status/477519378867826689





This is great. I want one.



Zola24 said:


> :giggles: Tku2 - how lovely is that
> I also lvd Leeanne's reply to one of the comments "@askarsismygod thank you . My friend had promised me she would deliver AK to my door wrapped in a bow... Didn't expect that though haha x"
> Idky that has just made me so happy - it's good to know that most Askars fans are a little crazy in the nicest way
> 
> 
> Tks2 to Askarslibrary for the very interesting translated Cafe.se article with Gustaf http://askarslibrary.tumblr.com/post/88662976647/a-new-interview-with-gustaf-appears-in-the-july. Alex is mentioned a few times.
> 
> Ott: 13 June is Stellan's 63rd birthday  *We have so much to thank him for *



We do have so much to thank him for, excellent acting and producing 800 children, all of whom seem to be pretty decent people (and ridiculously  good looking).


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, that's what I meant (lol) 

Also if anyone has a spare $1709.00 laying around, the reserve on Alex's WwtW polar jacket has now been met http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=39713&ult_auc_id=46169
The auction ends in 17 hours so time to search behind the sofa  as you may need even more!


----------



## Blue Irina

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is great. I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have so much to thank him for, excellent acting and producing *800 children*, all of whom seem to be pretty decent people (and ridiculously  good looking).





Happy Birthday Stellan!


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh please! You guys find everything he wears and does "amazing". He could wear a *Borat mankini* and you would still salivate. And that's just my entitled opinion. Seriously, this thread needs a bit more edge again.



Oh Bag :giggles: I'm gonna take that one step further....

Ladies, thanks for all the info and pics and gifs 

sussan, we will have to go for a little drinkypoo when you are over in October .... I hunt better when I am infused with alcohol


----------



## Johanna81

^^^ what is that contraption called lol


----------



## Zola24

^ They're very err big in South London 

Alex's WwtW polar jacket sold for $2,000.00  http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=39713&ult_auc_id=46169

Also while it's quiet - Round 4; Alex is losing! Only just, so even casual readers it would be so good if you'd vote too. Tku so much  And if that fab MotW photo doesn't persuade you to vote for Alex, nothing will 















> crusharchives:
> 
> The Hottest Crush 2014: Round 4
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard vs. Hugh Dancy - voting link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/88707725578/the-hottest-crush-2014-round-4-alexander


----------



## Opheliaballs

MooCowmoo said:


> Oh Bag :giggles: I'm gonna take that one step further....
> 
> Ladies, thanks for all the info and pics and gifs
> 
> sussan, we will have to go for a little drinkypoo when you are over in October .... I hunt better when I am infused with alcohol


How do they stay on?


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Oh Bag :giggles: I'm gonna take that one step further....
> 
> Ladies, thanks for all the info and pics and gifs
> 
> *sussan, we will have to go for a little drinkypoo when you are over in October .... I hunt better when I am infused with alcohol *



Yes, we drink and hunt or hunt and celebrate our finding     can't wait to October,  I will do some research and "pre-hunting" in Gothenburg in August before that


----------



## BagBerry13

Opheliaballs said:


> How do they stay on?



Pure willpower!


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Also while it's quiet - Round 4; Alex is losing! Only just, so even casual readers it would be so good if you'd vote too. Tku so much  And if that fab MotW photo doesn't persuade you to vote for Alex, nothing will



Link; http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/88707725578/the-hottest-crush-2014-round-4-alexander


Voted for Alex!


----------



## Bandwagons

All I can think about is how asymmetrical it is and how much that bothers me. 

Priorities.


----------



## Opheliaballs

BagBerry13 said:


> Pure willpower!


:giggles:


----------



## OHVamp

"what is that contraption called lol"

a wiener wrangler 

I say it's being held up by ego. LOL


----------



## Blue Irina

From Twitter:

*Eslämson*     &#8207;@*Arsenal_for_evr*  
@*Yasmin_Gooner*  i saw Alexander Skarsgård today in södermalm

https://twitter.com/Arsenal_for_evr/status/478243652524072960


----------



## Missmel

I wonder if he'll go to Elin Kling and Karl Lindgren's wedding. I know it's this month and it's going to be in Stockholm.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

TB Farewell show (having embedding problems):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpBCkUowooI#t=163


----------



## Bandwagons

Looks like it's been pulled down already. That was fast.

Edit: It might just be that I'm on a mobile device.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Buckeye & Moo.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> TB Farewell show (having embedding problems):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpBCkUowooI#t=163


It is not loading for me either.

Can anyone see this?


----------



## Johanna81

Works for me


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Can anyone see this?
> [YT]LpBCkUowooI[/YT]



The vid works for me too  (27 minutes long?) - the only trouble is I haven't got time to watch it now :cry: It better still be there when I get back :boxing:
Have a great week everyone


----------



## a_sussan

So long to watch right now. I have to get up and get ready for work. But I watch it tonight.  Happy Monday everyone! !


----------



## Zola24

U2 Sussan   Those gif makers are effin fast 


















lecterisms


----------



## Zola24

There's more already  then I'm gone. See you later 

*Farewell to Bon Temps&#8230;*







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> Alex consoles Kristin as she tears up. I wonder how many times he&#8217;s done that over the past seven years. (smile) Best Daddy ever.
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, kristin bauer van straten, i feel bad too Alex.....





















> skarsgardfans:
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgård and Kristin loved seeing them together in the #trueblood farewell video.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Zola24 said:


> There's more already  then I'm gone. See you later
> 
> *Farewell to Bon Temps&#8230;*


Just watched it I'm really going to miss pam and Eric


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the Gifs and Farewell info.

@RedTopsy. Alex was winning last night in that poll, but this morning he is losing. Anyone who still tries to vote in these things may want to take a moment to help our guy along.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

&#8230;.more beautiful than a double rainbow, the double SkarsBrow appears, but what does it mean?

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...re-beautiful-than-a-double-rainbow-the-double

I didn't mind the show, of course it was too short and it reminded me of the days when TB, for all its flaws, was still a pretty good show.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Robbie revealed some details about the new adaptation of Tarzan, in which she has been cast as Jane Porter.
  	She said: "It's a slightly different take on the traditional Tarzan  story. It takes place later on, it's not really finding Tarzan in the  jungle. It's a great action adventure love story."
  	Jackson will also appear in Tarzan with True Blood actor Alexander  Skarsgard starring in the main role. Robbie told reporters about how  imposing Skarsgard is in person.
  	She said: "Yeah, he's really big, I look like a hobbit next to him. And  we were doing camera tests the other day and my fingertips were  literally at his kneecaps and I was like ... oh my God. Yeah, he's  really big."


https://uk.news.yahoo.com/stars-dress-jacksons-cancer-ball-092204588.html#LyVdoxs


----------



## RedTopsy

More about Tarzan.  
Article from Digital Spy.




> *Margot Robbie: 'I'm swooning over Alexander Skarsgård in Tarzan'*
> 
> By Daniel Sperling
> Monday, Jun 16 2014, 17:35
> 
> The Wolf of Wolf Street star Margot Robbie has admitted to getting hot under the colour playing Jane to Alexander Skarsgård's Tarzan.
> The Hollywood actress told Digital Spy that she finds herself swooning when in the arms of the True Blood hunk for the David Yates movie.
> "He's really big," she gushed at Samuel L Jackson's One for the Boys charity fashion ball. "I look like a hobbit next to him.
> "We were doing camera tests the other day and my fingertips were literally at his kneecaps. I think every girl on set is swooning."
> Describing her take on the iconic Jane, Robbie said: "She's quite independent, not so reliant on Tarzan. She's definitely a strong character, very intelligent and fun."



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz...dium=dsuk&utm_campaign=twdsuk#~oHngZUN2btmv83


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Robbie revealed some details about the new adaptation of Tarzan, in which she has been cast as Jane Porter.
> She said: "It's a slightly different take on the traditional Tarzan  story. It takes place later on, it's not really finding Tarzan in the  jungle. It's a great action adventure love story."
> Jackson will also appear in Tarzan with True Blood actor Alexander  Skarsgard starring in the main role. Robbie told reporters about how  imposing Skarsgard is in person.
> She said: "Yeah, he's really big, I look like a hobbit next to him. And  we were doing camera tests the other day and my fingertips were  literally at his kneecaps and I was like ... *oh my God. Yeah, he's  really big.*"
> 
> 
> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/stars-dress-jacksons-cancer-ball-092204588.html#LyVdoxs



I'm sure he heard that before.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Bag* you always makes me smile with this witty remarks..


----------



## a_sussan

And if I haven't said it, I do so much love the gifs and pics you guys are delivering and yes I have now seen the "farewell show" and I breaks my heart a bit, but I'm so glad that we have "The Giver" and "Tarzan" to look forward too.


----------



## skarsbabe

Any word on if Skarsy's still in his hometown? Or is he on his way to being dapper tomorrow night?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> Any word on if Skarsy's still in his hometown? Or is he on his way to being dapper tomorrow night?



There was also a twitter sighting of Alex in London from Sunday morning, so it's possible that he was never back in Stockholm this weekend at all. While I like to believe that Swedes can identify their Skarsgards, it's possible that they may not.

And Alex isn't going to the premiere tomorrow, per the news from ASNet last week. He could show up, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Zola24

OHVamp said:


> Thanks for the Gifs and Farewell info.
> 
> @RedTopsy. *Alex was winning last night in that poll, but this morning he is losing. Anyone who still tries to vote in these things may want to take a moment to help our guy along.*



Putting the link up again as Alex is at 49.93% so any casual readers, pls vote, it won't take a second, and help us get Askars into the last 8. Tku so much  http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/88707725578/the-hottest-crush-2014-round-4-alexander




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Robbie revealed some details about the new adaptation of Tarzan, in which she has been cast as Jane Porter.





RedTopsy said:


> More about Tarzan.
> Article from Digital Spy.



Tku for the Tarzan news 

This also made me feel good too 







> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Woo hoo! Look whos back in the Top 100 on IMDb! Thats right, Alexander Skarsgård is up to #79. (He moved up 66 spots this week.)












switchbladekiller








> mametupa:
> 
> I would be game too if its you doing the asking


----------



## OHVamp

Hi Zola. Thanks for the link again.

Wanted to also say thanks for the link to Gustaf's article. It's not the first time I've read where he says he's jealous of Alex. I wish we knew his intent. The written word is hard to tell sometimes. He came off sounding petty, but maybe he meant to be funny.


----------



## Zola24

OHVamp said:


> Hi Zola. Thanks for the link again.
> 
> Wanted to also say thanks for the link to Gustaf's article. It's not the first time I've read where he says he's jealous of Alex. I wish we knew his intent. The written word is hard to tell sometimes. He came off sounding petty, but maybe he meant to be funny.



Hi  Yay, Alex is through to the last 8, (54% v 46%), so thank you to everyone who voted :'D

I thought Gustaf's interview was excellent, and very honest. I know what you mean, although I don't think Gustaf is jealous of Alex's 'success', he's probably just a little tired of continually being asked questions about Alex as much as Alex is tired of answering questions about the nudity in TB. They probably both feel like screaming, "I'd really appreciate a question on how I tackled the complexity of a particular scene". 
I also vaguely remember Bill saying initially he wasn't interested in the part of Roman Godfrey, (in Hemlock Grove), as he plays a vampire (lol). Lord knows what poor Valter's gonna be left with 


It feels very strange not to be excited about a TB red carpet prem  oh well, I'm just so glad Alex has moved on to bigger and better things :'D

I don't know how to post non-YT vids so it will have to be a link http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/88982504448/hbo-is-airing-more-true-blood-goodbye-snippets-on


> skarsjoy:
> 
> HBO is airing more True Blood goodbye snippets on air.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard:
> 
> "Being part of True Blood has been, uh, I don&#8217;t even know where to begin. It&#8217;s just&#8230;changed my life.&#8221;
> 
> Source: HBO, my crappy iPad video













switchbladekiller











> switchbladekiller:
> 
> "I thought you looked like a Scandinavian farmer."



Damn that 8 image limit! Also from the farewell show.





switchbladekiller






skarsjoy


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardss


----------



## Zola24

Santress's great s/caps :'D































> santress:
> 
> "Its going to be very emotional now that we wrap up the final season.  Itll be a real goodbye."
> 
> -Alexander Skarsgard on True Blood Season 7
> 
> (Source:  A Farewell to Bon Temps Retrospective, My caps/edits)


----------



## Bandwagons

I was hoping for a pleasant surprise in a gorgeous suit, but it looks like the red carpet is done with not a Skarsbrow in sight. 

Just as well...He probably would've worn the beanie.


----------



## Johanna81

BuckeyeChicago said:


> .more beautiful than a double rainbow, the double SkarsBrow appears, but what does it mean?
> 
> http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...re-beautiful-than-a-double-rainbow-the-double
> 
> I didn't mind the show, of course it was too short and it reminded me of the days when TB, for all its flaws, was still a pretty good show.



I'm really feeling this relaxed-head-back-eyebrow meme


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for all the pics and gifs.

Some coverage of the TB premiere last night. Lainey snarked on Alex not being in attendance. CB didn't even mention him:

http://www.laineygossip.com/True-Blood-Season-7-premiere-without-Alexander-Skarsgard/30528

http://www.celebitchy.com/372049/an...e_true_blood_season_7_premiere_hot_or_boring/

Some reviews coming out about TB S7. Pretty much sums up what we've all been thinking/saying:



> BOTTOM LINE Headaches will be induced just in trying to unravel the plot mess Bon Temps finds itself in. At least this will be the last headache.



http://www.newsday.com/entertainment/tv/true-blood-plot-has-become-a-bloody-mess-1.8465577

And, no comment:

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/true-blood-headed-musical-afterlife-24186712


----------



## Idun

I tell myself that live is too short to be annoyed with haters on the internet but MY GOD how annoying is it that Lainey must angle every.single.story where Alex is remotely relevant into one where he's put in a bad light. E.V.E.R.Y. D.A.M.N. T.I.M.E. ush:

ETA: HAHAHAHAHAHA at the musical idea. HAHAHAHAHA. No.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates.

Fan pics from today in London (June 18, 2014):









"Omg meeting Alexander Skarsgard at the British museum

#british museum #london #trueblood #vampire #uk #best day ever #sunny day #fan girls."

-*lisaevermore *@instag.ram


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress.  And a little wow.. he's not wearing the Hammarby beanie  but still his Bajen hat so people can recognise him..


----------



## MooCowmoo

How annoyed am I  .....Was at the British Museum last week with my son's class (I get to go on all the trips as I am so awesome  ) .... Not ashamed to say I would have steered the kids his way and got a $hite load of pics! .... He probably felt very at home in the Vikings exhibit 

sussan, come October we will have booze and then we will hunt....oh boy will we hunt 

Santress as always, thank you for the pics x


----------



## a_sussan

Yes.  Why didn't they greater pics? 
*Moo[/] I am sure that we will hunt him down with beer and beat.*


----------



## Madleiine

long time no see. Hope everyone is doing well!





Thanks for all the pics and gifs.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thank goodness there are some new pics! I want to see how long his hair is. Looks like he has a new hoodie. He must have broken down and gotten some larger size clothes.


From the Lainey link above.




> So I guess he was busy and couldn&#8217;t make it? Scheduling, always the scheduling. Even though this is the last carpet and the last premiere for the show that was his big break, that ******* scheduling, you know?
> 
> 
> I feel like he might be over it. There&#8217;s always one who gets over it early because of the &#8220;more&#8221;: movies




Besides dating Kate Bosworth I wonder why she dislikes him so much? Maybe someone can go to her smut soiree and get the details.


However, I agree with her about the "scheduling" excuse. I'm sure it could have been worked out if both sides wanted it to be worked out.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Moo, I'm glad to see that you finally let him out!

I'm wanting to see what the hair looks like.

TB The Musical? Many seasons ago I thought the idea of musical episode, like Buffy the Vampire Slayer did with Once More With Feeling, might work. If done well. And we know they don't do well/quality well, so no.

I'm not liking this EW cover:

http://popwatch.ew.com/2014/06/18/true-blood-cover-anna-paquin-stephen-moyer/

ETA: Regarding his not going to the premiere: Did he really need to go? Why, for 'the fans'? Actors miss events all the time, it's a business and some business takes priority over other business. Lainey actually knows this, but she can't be bothered to find out what he's actually doing and has to be snarky about it.


----------



## Idun

Ms Kiah said:


> Besides dating Kate Bosworth I wonder why she dislikes him so much? Maybe someone can go to her smut soiree and get the details.
> 
> However, I agree with her about the "scheduling" excuse. I'm sure it could have been worked out if both sides wanted it to be worked out.



I don't know why she dislikes him so much but I know she's claiming he's bisexual.

I'm willing to bet that he wasn't meant to be in this season at all but after the uproar with his last scene, they made some changes and thus he had to stick around a little more. Isn't WB also in charge of TB? I'm guessing someone has ok'ed him not being there. I don't think it's an issues at all unless you want it to be an issue. They haven't even used him in the promos so it feels like they're just as over him as he is over them.


----------



## Bandwagons

Ms Kiah said:


> Looks like he has a new hoodie. He must have broken down and gotten some larger size clothes.



It does look like he finally had to give up the skin tight pants. I should be sad about that, but they were getting out of hand. There was a Tumblr tag that just said "Seriously, those are jeggings at this point". 



Here we all thought he was making a joke about being game for a song and dance number...


----------



## Johanna81

Right. I wonder if that was a coincidence or a private joke between him and Bucky.


----------



## Santress

Alex is featured with the *True Blood* cast in these behind-the-scenes set pics (plus, one set pic from his December 2009 *GQ* photo shoot) courtesy of Stephen Moyer via *Entertainment Weekly*.
























(Source:  June 27, 2014 Digital *EW* via *ASkarsLibrary*)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * EW.com*)

http://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20386463_20826962,00.html

Anna & Stephen are the focus of *EW's* June 27, 2014 article but they do discuss the end of *True Blood* (nothing spoiler-ish) and the closeness and community formed by the cast and crew.  

Here are some excerpts:

*Entertainment Weekly:*  Let's get into the particulars of the final season.  Is it fair to say that it's very much about Sookie and Bill's relationship?

*Stephen:*  Totally.  We had reached a point where [the story had] gone into the stratosphere and there was nowhere else to go.  It'd reached a point where the natural thing to do is to bring it back--and I personally feel it's a story about coming back to Bon Temps and back to Sookie.  Back to who Sookie is and what she is.  

*EW:*  Obviously some people will die this season.  What have those goodbyes been like?

*Stephen:*  Let's just say that the table reads have gotten smaller.  Without giving anything away, it's very strange.  I've said  this before, but seven years is two lots of college, and those people have become incredibly close to you.  As we've been waving people goodbye, it's really sad.  Never will the same group of people ever be in the same room together, and that includes the crew, of course.  What's lovely about that is that it's coming back to the original core.  The smallness of it will actually be something that we will enjoy very much.

*EW:*  You guys have such fervent fans.  With finales it's so difficult--you're damned if you do, damned if you don't.  Are you concerned about that?

*Stephen: * We have no control.  It has nothing to do with us.  That comes down to the showrunner and the writers' room, and they have to create, ultimately, the story that they want to watch.

*Anna:*  And you cannot try to please every single person that has a very, very specific idea of who should end up with whom, and who should live and who should be dead.  You'd drive yourself completely nuts if you tried to.  Yes, you'll probably piss off some people, but other people will be really happy.  You just have to commit to whatever it is you do go for, and that it is emotionally truthful for the characters that you have created.

*Stephen:*  I do think Bucky [EP Brian Buckner] has done his best to try and give the audience a little bit of everything but ultimately land this whole story in the way he feels it should be told.

(Source:  Digital *EW* (June 27, 2014) transcribed by me)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Santress*


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress! 
Great to see the "behind the scenes pics".

and to everyone for pics and updates. 

Btw, the idea of a musical (with I guess Moyer at least) seems like a bad idea.


----------



## RedTopsy

From the EW issue:



> The June 20, 2014 issue of Entertainment Weekly has a snipped from Alan Ball on Alexander Skarsgård/Eric&#8217;s wig:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s Eric became a breakout character&#8211;after he ditched his long blond wig in Season 2. &#8220;In the books, they cut their hair because it&#8217;s indestructible,&#8221; explains Ball. &#8220;But I figured we&#8217;re not going to  do that because that wig is really silly. I think it was season 2 where he really exploded because he&#8217;s so insanely handsome and charismatic, but with that wig you couldn&#8217;t see it as much.&#8221;



alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


I totally agree with Alan Ball here, Alex really is so insanely handsome and charismatic.  
and the wig was  

But Alex/Eric was underused in the show and that was a big mistake from Ball and TB:s loss.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Some reviews coming out about TB S7. Pretty much sums up what we've all been thinking/saying:



Thank you for all the links  TB the musical - wt** - just let it die, please. The more I hear about TB7, compared to the Tarzan news, the happier I become. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm not liking this EW cover:
> popwatch.ew.com/2014/06/18/true-blood-cover-anna-paquin-stephen-moyer/



That EW cover is awful - I just don't understand the TB marketing department at all. 




Santress said:


> //imageshack.com/i/np68qwp



Thank you for the fan photo at the British Museum, and the great transcribing work plus posting Stephen's great photos of Alex  

----------

Idk the complete set looked like a damage limitation exercise to me - "See Stephen (aka Bill) really is a good guy and is so popular with everyone surely the evil Bill is now worthy of redemption."

Quick answer, "No. Not now, not ever." To save me going ott, I'll just say, "leopards and spots." Yes, I get tb7 is not going to end with an Eric/Sookie hea but to end with a Bill/Sookie hea will just be so wrong on so many levels. I had hoped that Sookie would be left in a strong and confident place and as I can't see that happening I've no interest in seeing this sorry mess play out. Sorry for the mini-rant but I just want to scream.

Alex you are so gracious and I can't wait for all your hard work and dedication to your craft to be properly rewarded. You are a true star.


Eta: Tku @RedTopsy for the Alan Ball quote. Oh dear, I'm obviously still in grouch mode - not to mention that the guy can actually act! And that wig was a disgrace! (Sorry, I'm stomping off now, lol).
Eta2: And yes, Alex was sadly under-used.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for all the links * TB the musical - wt** - just let it die, please. The more I hear about TB7, compared to the Tarzan news, the happier I become. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That EW cover is awful - I just don't understand the TB marketing department at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the fan photo at the British Museum, and the great transcribing work plus posting Stephen's great photos of Alex
> 
> ----------
> 
> Idk the complete set looked like a damage limitation exercise to me - "See Stephen (aka Bill) really is a good guy and is so popular with everyone surely the evil Bill is now worthy of redemption."
> 
> Quick answer, "No. Not now, not ever." To save me going ott, I'll just say, "leopards and spots." Yes, I get tb7 is not going to end with an Eric/Sookie hea but to end with a Bill/Sookie hea will just be so wrong on so many levels. I had hoped that Sookie would be left in a strong and confident place and as I can't see that happening I've no interest in seeing this sorry mess play out. Sorry for the mini-rant but I just want to scream.
> 
> Alex you are so gracious and I can't wait for all your hard work and dedication to your craft to be properly rewarded. You are a true star.
> 
> 
> Eta: Tku @*RedTopsy for the Alan Ball quote. Oh dear, I'm obviously still in grouch mode - not to mention that the guy can actually act! And that wig was a disgrace!* (Sorry, I'm stomping off now, lol).



I'm glad that he's done with TB and is going to be working with David Yates, Christoph Waltz and SLJ. Better than working with Buckner. I don't know how Tarzan will turn out, but I'm presuming it'll be better than the last couple of season of TB.

The wig quote's kind of annoying for a couple of points. One, if I'm reading it correctly he's confused about the hair in the books-hair isn't cut because it doesn't grow back, not because it's indestructible. I'm glad they threw out that adherence to the books. But one of the reasons why he broke out in S2, as opposed to S1, is because he was featured more in the series. The first two seasons stayed pretty close to the books, and Eric wasn't in the first book much. But once they gave him a compelling storyline in S2, wig or no wig, he was going to get noticed.

Regarding the cover and article, as Queen Haq pointed out, even if they focused on certain leads, there was always an ensemble element to the EW TB stories. Not anymore. We haven't even had whole cast photos since S5, I think.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm glad that........



I'm sorry Buckeye, my first sentence should have read....the more I hear about Tarzan, compared to TB7, the happier....

Time I had a drink, or a nap


----------



## Opheliaballs

Zola24 said:


> I'm sorry Buckeye, my first sentence should have read....the more I hear about Tarzan, compared to TB7, the happier....
> 
> Time I had a drink, or a nap


Thanks everyone for the pics!

Have a drink zola it will make me feel less guilty drinking beer


----------



## Idun

O/T: Är alla från Stockholm ok?


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> O/T: Är alla från Stockholm ok?



Nej men jag skulle vilja.


----------



## a_sussan

Jag läste om bombmannen. 
I read about the bomb man in central Stockholm.  Scary


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Nej men jag skulle vilja.



Not today  Another day though 

Sjukt skrämmande..


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> Not today  Another day though
> 
> Sjukt skrämmande..



Förlåt, didn't see any news today. Learned all day. At least it went well.


----------



## Blue Irina

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm glad that he's done with TB and is going to be working with David Yates, Christoph Waltz and SLJ. Better than working with Buckner. I don't know how Tarzan will turn out, but I'm presuming it'll be better than the last couple of season of TB.
> 
> The wig quote's kind of annoying for a couple of points. One, if I'm reading it correctly he's confused about the hair in the books-hair isn't cut because it doesn't grow back, not because it's indestructible. I'm glad they threw out that adherence to the books. But one of the reasons why he broke out in S2, as opposed to S1, is because he was featured more in the series. The first two seasons stayed pretty close to the books, and Eric wasn't in the first book much. But once they gave him a compelling storyline in S2, wig or no wig, he was going to get noticed.
> 
> *Regarding the cover and article, as Queen Haq pointed out, even if they focused on certain leads, there was always an ensemble element to the EW TB stories. Not anymore.* We haven't even had whole cast photos since S5, I think.



Agreed. It's the Anna & Stephen Family show now. From being very private to all this circus surrounding the promotion of Season 7... they're trying to extend Moyer's 15 minutes of fame. 

Thanks everyone for all the pics!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Midsummer everyone ! Maybe Alex will go home and spend midsummer with family and friends.


----------



## Madleiine

Happy midsummer! Or like a person I met in London say: happy midsummer, drink nubbe eat sill and dance frog dance around the midsummer stång. x)
Really hope he is in Sweden and spend some time with family and friends. He deserves to have some time off.


----------



## Santress

Happy Midsummer!

Kristin discusses *True Blood* Season 7 and Alex in her new interview with *Pop Sugar*:

*Pop Sugar:* We left on such a big cliffhanger on that last episode. Can you talk a little bit about where things will pick up for Pam? Last time we saw her, she was on the search for Eric.

*Kristin:* That's where we see her again. She made the decision to leave her progeny, Tara, behind and go find her maker. That's what we've seen with Pam over the years, so it's not a surprise for her to make that decision, but it's a big choice for her to leave everything. But Eric's always been her rock.

*PS:* Well talk a little bit about the relationship you have with Alexander Skarsgard, who plays Eric, because

*Kristin:* I'm going to cry! See, I told you. I started [tearing up] last year. It's so lucky, because somebody cast us, and they put you in a room and go, 'This is your maker.' And I'm like, 'What's a maker?' And seven years later I can't imagine not having endless, sleepless nights standing out in the cold pretending I am immortal next to him.

*PS:* It's going to be hard to leave behind, I'm sure.

*Kristin:* It is. It's weird because you also don't know what it's going to mean. Last week, when script 10 came out, I saw it in my emails. I went to the set and thought, 'In hair, I'll read it.' And the hairdresser handed me her paper copy, and she goes, 'I skipped to the end and read the last few pages first.' And that's when it hit me.

*PS:* It's hard to imagine the show being wrapped up in just 10 more episodes. But I'm sure the writers are going to pull it off.

*Kristin:* They do pull it off. And they are absolutely amazing. The show is magical for me in so many ways, and for so many reasons, but it comes from the top down. You have HBO, who gives such huge leeway and license for these creative people to just be creative, and that's the feeling on the set. And the writing for Pam has always been so remarkable.

*PS:* What can you say about the relationships that Pam does have? You talked about her decision to choose Eric over Tara, and she's got this antagonistic thing going on with Willa, too. How are those relationships going to play out?

*Kristin:* They play out in the most ultimate way, and really, we were all challenged this year. And we see Pam being consistent, but more . . . It's a Pam-ultimate year.

*PS:* In the last episode of the last season, we saw Sooki back in the love triangle between Bill and Alcide. If you were her, who would you choose?

*Kristin: * I'm very biased. Of course you have to choose Eric, but Pam wouldn't want him to choose her. She just wants him not putting a human before her. Sooki's got some good choices. I mean that girl, she gets all the guys. My life was never like that! They just line up. I don't know if this is PG, but remember Pam's line, 'I am so sick of Sookie and her precious fairy vagina and her unbelievably stupid name'?

*PS:* A classic Pam moment! Tell me how this show has changed your life, because you clearly have such a strong bond with your castmates. Anna and Steven even found love on the show.

*Kristin:* It has. When we look at our lives seven years ago and now, everybody's life has really transformed, from the show and we've also just lived a lot of lives next to each other. And of course, Anna and Steven's lives have transformed personally, so it's really crazy to think about that. We've been reflecting on that a lot. Everything is different. I didn't really realize that, I thought, 'Oh, the show ends,' and I hadn't examined it. I thought I'd just go back to the way my life was before.

*PS:* Talk about reading the final script. What was that like for you? Did you think in some ways you were maybe avoiding it a little bit? Were you nervous to get through it?

*Kristin:* I did avoid it. After our hairdresser said she skipped to the last three pages, I was so stunned that I didn't want to read it. And then we saw our show creator, Bucky, and he's like, 'What did you think?' And I felt terrible because this is huge pressure on him, mainly. And I hadn't read it, and I had that moment where you're like "It's great!" and you should lie. And then I realized I had skimmed for myself, so I ended up saying, 'I skimmed for myself. Kudos. I liked the me part.' It's very hard for me always every season, especially this season, to have my storyline in my head  because that's what I'm worried about delivering  and then to also understand the arcs of the other characters. Alex and I would, other times in the past, embarrass ourselves by saying . . . I can't believe I might admit this. But last year, I was like, 'Wow! Sookie has been with everybody. She's been with Alcide, Sam, Bill and Eric, but she was never with Ryan.' And they go, 'That's her brother.' [Laughs.]

*PS:* Let's talk about Eric and this season. Things were up in the air in the finale, but then Alex said he will be back for the final season. Is he somehow going to be changed by this experience, though?

*Kristin:* There is a lot of change, and there's a lot of each character; there are very character-defining moments. The show does get back to the core questions and relationships, and there are of course all kinds of outside influences that are very intense. But the writers were very graceful in the way that they had us have to deal with those outside challenges.

*PS:* I spoke with Amelia Rose Blaire, who plays Willa, earlier this week, and she said if she could sum up this season in a word, it might be "nostalgic." She said there are a lot of tie-ins to early seasons and early storylines. Do you feel the same?

*Kristin:* I do. I feel like Pam has some great flashbacks and those are always informative, where you go, 'Oh, my god. That's how that happened.' Certainly for us, that's very nostalgic.

*PS:* Have you had a most memorable scene? Or one that was most challenging?

*Kristin:* I think the most everything  the most tortuous, sad, didn't want to shoot it, emotional  was when Eric releases Pam. It was intense, and the camera is on my back and I'm crying. I'm crying in rehearsal, and Alex and I were saying, 'We are not going to shoot it. We refuse to shoot it. Why does he have to release her?' And we got no good reason except if you want to get paid, report on this day. So we did, but that was emotional.

*PS:* Have you guys talked about celebrating once you do go to work on that final day and shoot those last scenes? How are you guys going to mark this occasion?

*Kristin:* It is bizarre, because as some people already had those days, and it's different for everybody. We have, luckily, all sorts of wrap parties and premieres and Comic-Con. You can tell how close we are, because I've got six invitations in my email of all of the wrap parties, so not only do we see each other 100 hours a week, but then we finish Saturday morning at 7 a.m. and then go out that night. We're going to be dragging it out. I wonder what happens a year from now. Do we still have an annual party? When do we get together? It'd be really, really fun.

Read her full interview at *PopSugar.com*.

http://www.popsugar.com/Kristin-Bauer-van-Straten-Interview-True-Blood-Season-7-35002829


----------



## Idun

Glad Midsommar


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> Glad Midsommar



Due to overwhelming demand I urge you to dispose some of your written blackmail. Thank you.


----------



## RedTopsy

Celebrating Midsummer Eve up here in the north.  
though windy and rainy weather. 


Happy Midsummer to everyone!


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Due to overwhelming demand I urge you to dispose some of your written blackmail. Thank you.


----------



## Bandwagons

Santress said:


> *Kristin:* I think the most everything  the most tortuous, sad, didn't want to shoot it, emotional  was when Eric releases Pam. It was intense, and the camera is on my back and I'm crying. I'm crying in rehearsal, and Alex and I were saying, 'We are not going to shoot it. We refuse to shoot it. Why does he have to release her?' And we got no good reason except if you want to get paid, report on this day. So we did, but that was emotional.




I like that even their actors are telling the writers that they're just doing this crap for the money that pandering brings.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Kristin discusses True Blood Season 7 and Alex in her new interview with Pop Sugar



Tku for the interesting interview 




Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks everyone for the pics!
> 
> Have a drink zola it will make me feel less guilty drinking beer



 Tks, it's never a good idea to post on here when I'm tired and stone cold sober 

Happy Midsummer everyone 







askarslover


----------



## Zola24

*Spoiler (speculations)*

Oh pleez let it be Eric doing yoga. At last, something to look forward to  I know it's daylight 'n all but please leave me with my fantasy a little longer  What do you think Alex/Eric's feet and lovely ***? 





http://mametupa.tumblr.com/post/89380371254


> mametupa:
> 
> That man in the middle looks so much like Eric, but can&#8217;t be b/c of the daylight




Eta: Speaking of fantasies 







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.not sure about this swedish sign language translation. I may just be &#8220;hearing&#8221; what I want to hear.


----------



## Claer

Happy summer solstice! Been up all night around a camp fire with riend then seeing in sunrise from Castlerigg stone circle. Enjoy the longest day


----------



## Opheliaballs

Claer said:


> Happy summer solstice! Been up all night around a camp fire with riend then seeing in sunrise from Castlerigg stone circle. Enjoy the longest day


Hope you had a fab time claer


----------



## Zola24

It'll have to be a link again as I don't know how to post non-YT vids

http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/...r-skarsgard-announces-that-tomorrow-the#notes



> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard announces that TOMORROW the final season of True Blood will begin!!
> Source: HBO, our iPad video


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Zola24 said:


> *Spoiler (speculations)*
> 
> Oh pleez let it be Eric doing yoga. At last, something to look forward to  I know it's daylight 'n all but please leave me with my fantasy a little longer  What do you think Alex/Eric's feet and lovely ***?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mametupa.tumblr.com/post/89380371254
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: Speaking of fantasies



Ive seen the gif around, the body looks like Eric/Alex but i don't get how its related to his character/ storyline. 
Eric doing yoga makes zero sense to me.


----------



## BagBerry13

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Ive seen the gif around, the body looks like Eric/Alex but i don't get how its related to his character/ storyline.
> Eric doing yoga makes zero sense to me.



Erm, do you expect anything to make sense after those last seasons of a mess and the lack of marketing for this one? I'm surprised you guys are still trying to figure out what this last season will be about. A bag of rice falling over in China would interest me more (but I quit after the 4th season).


----------



## Zola24

*Spoiler*

If that's even possible anymore.



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Ive seen the gif around, the body looks like Eric/Alex but i don't get how its related to his character/ storyline.
> Eric doing yoga makes zero sense to me.



It does look like Eric, and yes, it does make zero sense whatsoever. If you've seen the gif around, you've probably seen the spoilers and the SM interview. Wt* - I thought the TB6 finale couldn't be beaten for idiocy - I was wrong, TB7 looks like it's gonna have the TB6 finale well beaten.  




BagBerry13 said:


> Erm, do you expect anything to make sense after those last seasons of a mess and the lack of marketing for this one? I'm surprised you guys are still trying to figure out what this last season will be about. A bag of rice falling over in China would interest me more (but I quit after the 4th season).



Yes, you are quite right, they should have planned 3, possibly 4, tight seasons, and left people with good strong memories. Unfortunately the TB writers seem to think tb fans have no memory retention whatsoever, and there's nothing people dislike more than disrespect.
It's going to be a very sad way for the series to end. I don't think the viewing figures are going to be very high - I guess HBO/TB are going to get what they deserve.


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> It does look like Eric, and yes, it does make zero sense whatsoever. If you've seen the gif around, you've probably seen the spoilers and the SM interview. Wt* - I thought the TB6 finale couldn't be beaten for idiocy - I was wrong, TB7 looks like it's gonna have the TB6 finale well beaten.



Looking around tumblr for this - I'm not sure I found it and not to go too O/T but seriously - I wish that we would, at some point, far far in the future learn about what went down behind the scenes in the TB writing room. I realise that my venture into things TB-related online has been dominated by Alex-fans but for the life of me, I will never, ever understand why he got side-lined the way he did. At no moment did any actor on the show "pop" like Alex did for me. Also I may have missed it overhere but I don't recall any of the other actors (except for Anna, but obviously she was a name before the show) that have made it to the big screen like Alex  has? I know Joe was in the strippermovie (I can't remember the name) but anyone else? I think it's SO strange. Of course if they started writing and based contracts on the first books only it would make sense but .. it just says a lot about the quality of the showrunners that they stuck to that, regardless of how messy they ended up making it and didn't follow either the books or who made it with the fans. 

I'll stop rampling now. Thank G_d, TB is almost over for Alex. That is a very, very good thing IMO.


----------



## OHVamp

I believe True Blood was meant to be the Bill and Sookie show in Alan Ball's eyes. He never saw Eric as a big deal. I also think maybe he thought he could "handle" the Eric character, and not let it get as out of hand fan wise as in the books. That's another reason why I can't understand why Charlaine Harris appears to really dislike Eric by the end of the series. It makes no sense to me. Eric is a great character and stole both book and show for me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Johanna81 said:


> Right. I wonder if that was a *coincidence or a private joke between him and Bucky.*



I think Alex was being snarky with Bucky. Maybe it's just me overinterpreting things, but he didn't seem that engaged in that farewell show, especially where Buckner was involved.





Zola24 said:


> *Spoiler*
> 
> If that's even possible anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> *It does look like Eric, and yes, it does make zero sense whatsoever*. If you've seen the gif around, you've probably seen the spoilers and the SM interview. Wt* - I thought the TB6 finale couldn't be beaten for idiocy - I was wrong, TB7 looks like it's gonna have the TB6 finale well beaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are quite right, they should have planned 3, possibly 4, tight seasons, and left people with good strong memories. Unfortunately the TB writers seem to think tb fans have no memory retention whatsoever, and there's nothing people dislike more than disrespect.
> *It's going to be a very sad way for the series to end. *I don't think the viewing figures are going to be very high - I guess HBO/TB are going to get what they deserve.



It does look like him. And it's such a random thing. Yoga, on TB? 



Idun said:


> Looking around tumblr for this - I'm not sure I found it and not to go too O/T but seriously - *I wish that we would, at some point, far far in the future learn about what went down behind the scenes in the TB writing room. *I realise that my venture into things TB-related online has been dominated by Alex-fans but for the life of me, I will never, ever understand why he got side-lined the way he did. At no moment did any actor on the show "pop" like Alex did for me. Also I may have missed it overhere but I don't recall any of the other actors (except for Anna, but obviously she was a name before the show) that have made it to the big screen like Alex  has? I know Joe was in the strippermovie (I can't remember the name) but anyone else? I think it's SO strange. Of course if they started writing and based contracts on the first books only it would make sense but .. it just says a lot about the quality of the showrunners that they stuck to that, regardless of how messy they ended up making it and didn't follow either the books or who made it with the fans.
> 
> I'll stop rampling now. Thank G_d, TB is almost over for Alex. That is a very, very good thing IMO.



I know that the actors see the show differently than we as fans do, and are probably sometimes bemused by our reactions (or overreactions).
But for Buckner's time as showrunner, I'm very interested in what the actors, and crew, really thought. Because I think it has to be very obvious to them that there's been a strong deviation from both the storyline that Alan Ball left, and in the quality of the show.
While I was initially very annoyed at the TB promos that didn't mention Eric at all, now I'm glad of it. The less Alex is associated with this last season the better.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> Besides dating Kate Bosworth I wonder why she dislikes him so much? Maybe someone can go to her smut soiree and get the details.
> 
> 
> However, I agree with her about the "scheduling" excuse. I'm sure it could have been worked out if both sides wanted it to be worked out.


 
Maybe Alex just didn't want to be there and at this point, can't blame him. The guy doesn't have to scream it out how he's not happy with how things turned out.... 

As for Lainey, her attitude toward Alex on her website reminds me of a person who was rejected by someone after they threw themselves at that person. Alex has kindly had to say many times over "I'm flattered, thanks, _but no thanks_". Some women can take the rejection and move on with their lives and then there are those who can't. I'm only going by the way she always belittles Alex on her page and it comes across a lot stronger then the whole Kate Bosworth thing. Wouldn't be shocked if she joined tumblr recently either. 

*My speculation* of course....


----------



## gloomyharlow

From *ShowRatings TV*. Spot on. :salute:

Read the whole article here: http://showratings.tv/articles/true-blood/5-things-my-favorite-things-about-true-blood/


----------



## Idun

^ To me that reads like an Anna-fan. The thing about him being rude to Stephen especially can only be about Alex and Anna's scenes and it seems beyond this persons imagination that it's just work for Alex.. 

About the yoga-scene - I'm thinking it could be Jason's dream maybe? The lighting is a bit extreme and Alex did call it over-the-top-telenovella-ish. But really, who the heck knows. This is TB, it could be anything. I will enjoy watching Alex do yoga, if it is him. On youtube.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Maybe Alex just didn't want to be there and at this point, can't blame him. The guy doesn't have to scream it out how he's not happy with how things turned out....
> 
> *As for Lainey,* her attitude toward Alex on her website reminds me of a person who was rejected by someone after they threw themselves at that person. Alex has kindly had to say many times over "I'm flattered, thanks, _but no thanks_". Some women can take the rejection and move on with their lives and then there are those who can't. I'm only going by the way she always belittles Alex on her page and it comes across a lot stronger then the whole Kate Bosworth thing. *Wouldn't be shocked if she joined tumblr recently either. *
> 
> *My speculation* of course....





gloomyharlow said:


> From *ShowRatings TV*. Spot on. :salute:
> 
> Read the whole article here: http://showratings.tv/articles/true-blood/5-things-my-favorite-things-about-true-blood/



Lainey has been hot and cold toward him. She's always been fickle, and not just toward Alex. I really don't buy the theory, and you're not the only one with it, that she got rejected by Alex. Don't think she's ever actually met him, seen him, but never met him.

And that Tumblr woman admitted she was trolling. So very mature of her. 

"Hes a crazy villain...most sympathetic and loveable characters on the series." But he's never really been 'the villian' since the first half of S2. Why do people always seem to forget this?

It's a pity that Alex is very diplomatic and probably will never tell us what he actually thinks of Buckner.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "Hes a crazy villain...most sympathetic and loveable characters on the series." But he's never really been 'the villian' since the first half of S2. Why do people always seem to forget this?
> 
> It's a pity that Alex is very diplomatic and probably will never tell us what he actually thinks of Buckner.



Together with the comments about Sookie and Bill's story bein a classic lovestory that's the core of the show, you just have to wonder, if you're living behind the looking glass. For real..

And yes, it would be great to know but at some point I think it's just a job for him and I would guess (hope) he's good at not taking these things too personal. Besides - he must have so many, many positive reactions from fans to counteract all that - I'm sure it helps in the end.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Idun said:


> ^ To me that reads like an Anna-fan. The thing about him being rude to Stephen especially can only be about Alex and Anna's scenes and it seems beyond this persons imagination that it's just work for Alex..
> 
> About the yoga-scene - I'm thinking it could be Jason's dream maybe? The lighting is a bit extreme and Alex did call it over-the-top-telenovella-ish. But really, who the heck knows. This is TB, it could be anything. I will enjoy watching Alex do yoga, if it is him. On youtube.



Oh dream sequence, that could be right. 

I don't even think i will be watching it on YT. i finished with TB last year but the writers still piss me off they have also ruined other characters for me as well as Eric.


----------



## Idun

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Oh dream sequence, that could be right.
> 
> I don't even think i will be watching it on YT. i finished with TB last year but the writers still piss me off they have also ruined other characters for me as well as Eric.



I know the feeling but Alex in tight clothes doing yoga? Yeah.. I don't think I can pass on that one


----------



## Ms Kiah

Anna and Stephen are everywhere promoting their epic love story. 

I clicked on the link to see what they had to say about their co-stars. Allow me to conduct the Conspiracy Train. They have some very kind words for everyone except Alex. I just can't help but notice that. When talking about Alex it's "we had fun" the first time we were filming. Everyone else got an actual description of what they love about that person's heart & character. You can tell how fond they are of Kristin, Rutina, Joe, Deborah Ann etc. Alex, basically nothing.

I'm not saying they hate Alex. I just can't help but believe they're a bit resentful of him stealing "their" show.


http://www.trueblood-online.com/ann...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, quick question. Has anybody ever seen MoyQuin hang out with Alex outside of work? Yeah me neither. For years I thought they can't be as close as they like to portray for promo. Alex managed to hang out with his co-stars outside of work if he wanted to (Kristin, Lucy, Denis, Steve Newlin, sorry can't remember the name). So it's not an issue of not having enough time. To me this says something.
And I can't remember all the Comic Cons but weren't Kristin and Alex mostly sat apart from MoyQuin? Why?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Anyone posted the new article from Zapit.com? Not sure, but here's the article. I'll post the Alex bits and then you can go to the link to view it 

_Last night was Alex's last night with us, actually," Buckner says. "Knowing the end is coming makes the writing easier in some ways, but that also means we have moments on the set that are very sad, as you think, 'Oh, this is our last scene together.' That can be kind of heavy, because this show has been life-changing for most of us." _

_"Sprinkled into this season are some fun flashbacks to people you thought you weren't going to see again, and we're going to learn, for example, how Pam (Kristin Bauer van Straten) and Eric wound up in Shreveport," Buckner reveals. "Obviously, Bill (Moyer) is looking to become less of a (jerk). We're telling a lot of character stories about redemption, forgiveness, the questions of how far is too far and can we forgive ourselves for the sins of the past. That doesn't all pertain just to Bill, but to a large number of our characters. _

Full article http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/true_bl...acter_death_anna_paquin_brian_buckner-2014-06

And the new interview with Anna and Stephen about the cast. Will post the Alex parts, but to read the whole thing, go to the link 

*Alexander Skarsgård (Eric Northman)*
*Stephen Moyer:* One of the first things I remember when I think of Alex is episode 4, season 1, when he arrived. The very first time that we ever met Kristin [Bauer von Straten] and Alex was one of the funniest days that we&#8217;ve had as a pair on True Blood.
*Anna Paquin:* The scene at Fangstasia [when] everyone&#8217;s supposed to be fleeing Fangtasia &#8217;cause whomever it is&#8212;cops? I can&#8217;t quite remember&#8212;come in. And then they&#8217;re supposed to be about to take flight, which I&#8217;m sure looked really great in the final product, but in reality had them on a giant skateboard being pulled along.
*Moyer:* We just laughed all day. And I certainly will take away whenever the four of us were together on set, it was really difficult because&#8212;and it happened a few times during the years&#8212;the four of us would turn up and look at each other and go, &#8221;Oh f&#8212;, how are we going to get through the day?&#8221; But those [are the] days that you treasure because it is just hilarity.

http://www.trueblood-online.com/ann...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter



BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, quick question. Has anybody ever seen MoyQuin hang out with Alex outside of work? Yeah me neither. For years I thought they can't be as close as they like to portray for promo. Alex managed to hang out with his co-stars outside of work if he wanted to (Kristin, Lucy, Denis, Steve Newlin, sorry can't remember the name). So it's not an issue of not having enough time. To me this says something.
> And I can't remember all the Comic Cons but weren't Kristin and Alex mostly sat apart from MoyQuin? Why?


 
Never seen him with Moyquin in the pap's. Have seen him with other casts members so I don't think the cast are "as close" with Moyquin as they say on interviews unless the pap's didn't capture them hanging out or Alex (and the cast) goes and visits them at home or something. It's weird because there's a lot of pap pictures in Zimbio on Anna and Stepehn and none are with the cast as far as I can see....

I always loved the pictures of Alex with Kristen and Lucy. Real friendship and love there.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Lainey has been hot and cold toward him. She's always been fickle, and not just toward Alex. I really don't buy the theory, and you're not the only one with it, that she got rejected by Alex. Don't think she's ever actually met him, seen him, but never met him.


 
We really don't know if she ever met him or not which was why I was speculating. She runs a celebrity blog & must have mingled among celebrities hundreds of times...the way she belittles Alex on her blog (more negatives then positives) I bet she did meet him. Goes way beyond after the whole Boworth thing, but anyway.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, quick question. Has anybody ever seen MoyQuin hang out with Alex outside of work? Yeah me neither. For years I thought they can't be as close as they like to portray for promo. Alex managed to hang out with his co-stars outside of work if he wanted to (Kristin, Lucy, Denis, Steve Newlin, sorry can't remember the name). So it's not an issue of not having enough time. To me this says something.
> And I can't remember all the Comic Cons but weren't Kristin and Alex mostly sat apart from MoyQuin? Why?



I wish I was part of the fandom back then. 


I can only watch the You Tube videos of the cast introductions with Alex always getting the loudest cheers that went on forever. I've never seen or read anything about MoyQuin (lol) ever being anywhere non-work related with Alex.



gloomyharlow said:


> Anyone posted the new article from Zapit.com? Not sure, but here's the article. I'll post the Alex bits and then you can go to the link to view it
> 
> 
> And the new interview with Anna and Stephen about the cast. Will post the Alex parts, but to read the whole thing, go to the link
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård (Eric Northman)*
> *Stephen Moyer:* One of the first things I remember when I think of Alex is episode 4, season 1, when he arrived. The very first time that we ever met Kristin [Bauer von Straten] and Alex was one of the funniest days that we&#8217;ve had as a pair on True Blood.
> *Anna Paquin:* The scene at Fangstasia [when] everyone&#8217;s supposed to be fleeing Fangtasia &#8217;cause whomever it is&#8212;cops? I can&#8217;t quite remember&#8212;come in. And then they&#8217;re supposed to be about to take flight, which I&#8217;m sure looked really great in the final product, but in reality had them on a giant skateboard being pulled along.
> *Moyer:* We just laughed all day. And I certainly will take away whenever the four of us were together on set, it was really difficult because&#8212;and it happened a few times during the years&#8212;the four of us would turn up and look at each other and go, &#8221;Oh f&#8212;, how are we going to get through the day?&#8221; But those [are the] days that you treasure because it is just hilarity.
> 
> http://www.trueblood-online.com/ann...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter




Yeah I just linked that interview *two* posts ago. It was interesting to me because the Alex part was so mild compared to the enthusiasm they had for the other actors.


----------



## a_sussan

I only hope and wish that he's happy in London and glad that it's a h*ll of bit easier for him to go home to Stockholm.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> I only hope and wish that he's happy in London and glad that it's a h*ll of bit easier for him to go home to Stockholm.




This. Far away from the Hollywood bull**** PR-game!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> I wish I was part of the fandom back then.
> 
> 
> I can only watch the You Tube videos of the cast introductions with Alex always getting the loudest cheers that went on forever. I've never seen or read anything about MoyQuin (lol) ever being anywhere non-work related with Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just linked that interview *two* posts ago. It was interesting to me because the Alex part was so mild compared to the enthusiasm they had for the other actors.


 
Didn't see it to be honest. I just rushed/skimmed through this thread, so sorry. 

And yes, I remember the whole cheering thing where Alex's was the loudest. it's suppose to be Anna and Stephen because they are the main protagonist and lovebirds of the show and yada yada, but it was Alex who took all the applause... then there was that one lady (was it the same event..? can't remember....) where she wanted to give Alex a letter and she gave it to him and he gave her a peck on the cheek and the audience went crazy. That must have bruised Moyer's ego since he is the classical actor and so called main protagonist of the show together with his wife. I also noticed that Kristen get's huge applause too on many events, even louder then Anna.


----------



## a_sussan

Idun said:


> This. Far away from the Hollywood bull**** PR-game!



Thank you Idun.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Idun said:


> This. Far away from the Hollywood bull**** PR-game!




Well, he'll be expected to promote his 100 million dollar movie so he can never really _not_ be part of Hollywood and the pr game. Too much is at stake for him professionally. I just hope he can keep his dignity in tact and not go all Bosworth. I will remain cautiously optimistic.


No worries, gloomy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Anyone posted the new article from Zapit.com? Not sure, but here's the article. I'll post the Alex bits and then you can go to the link to view it
> 
> _Last night was Alex's last night with us, actually," Buckner says. "Knowing the end is coming makes the writing easier in some ways, but that also means we have moments on the set that are very sad, as you think, 'Oh, this is our last scene together.' That can be kind of heavy, because this show has been life-changing for most of us." _
> 
> _"Sprinkled into this season are some fun flashbacks to people you thought you weren't going to see again, and we're going to learn, for example, how Pam (Kristin Bauer van Straten) and Eric wound up in Shreveport," Buckner reveals. "Obviously, Bill (Moyer) is looking to become less of a (jerk). We're telling a lot of character stories about redemption, forgiveness, the questions of how far is too far and can we forgive ourselves for the sins of the past. That doesn't all pertain just to Bill, but to a large number of our characters. _
> 
> Full article http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/true_bl...acter_death_anna_paquin_brian_buckner-2014-06
> 
> And the new interview with Anna and Stephen about the cast. Will post the Alex parts, but to read the whole thing, go to the link
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård (Eric Northman)*
> *Stephen Moyer:* One of the first things I remember when I think of Alex is episode 4, season 1, when he arrived. The very first time that we ever met Kristin [Bauer von Straten] and Alex was one of the funniest days that we&#8217;ve had as a pair on True Blood.
> *Anna Paquin:* The scene at Fangstasia [when] everyone&#8217;s supposed to be fleeing Fangtasia &#8217;cause whomever it is&#8212;cops? I can&#8217;t quite remember&#8212;come in. And then they&#8217;re supposed to be about to take flight, which I&#8217;m sure looked really great in the final product, but in reality had them on a giant skateboard being pulled along.
> *Moyer:* We just laughed all day. And I certainly will take away whenever the four of us were together on set, it was really difficult because&#8212;and it happened a few times during the years&#8212;the four of us would turn up and look at each other and go, &#8221;Oh f&#8212;, how are we going to get through the day?&#8221; But those [are the] days that you treasure because it is just hilarity.
> 
> http://www.trueblood-online.com/ann...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
> 
> 
> 
> *Never seen him with Moyquin in the pap's.* Have seen him with other casts members so I don't think the cast are "as close" with Moyquin as they say on interviews unless the pap's didn't capture them hanging out or Alex (and the cast) goes and visits them at home or something. It's weird because there's a lot of pap pictures in Zimbio on Anna and Stepehn and none are with the cast as far as I can see....
> 
> I always loved the pictures of Alex with Kristen and Lucy. Real friendship and love there.
> 
> 
> 
> *We really don't know if she ever met him or not which was why I was speculating. She runs a celebrity blog & must have mingled among celebrities hundreds of times...the way she belittles Alex on her blog (more negatives then positives) I bet she did meet him. Goes way beyond after the whole Boworth thing, but anyway. *



As for pap photos being indicative of whether or not they, or he hang out, it's not. This isn't saying that they are really best buds, but we know that he tries to avoid getting papped, and we know he hangs out with other friends without being papped. We know that he's hung out with Kristin and MicMac because they have social media accounts, but for the most part they're not papped together.

As for Anna and Stephen, I have no idea what's actually going on with  their relationship with Alex or any other cast members. They're they  ones who are now truly chained to this last season, and may end up going  down with the ship. 

From what I can tell she's never met him. She may see a lot of celebs in her job, but she doesn't always 'meet' them. Observes them when she can, and interviews then when it's part of her job. I think her reaction is strictly related to the ex, whom she has consistently intensely disliked. It's not as if she's the only one for whom that relationship turned them sour on Alex.

This is Lainey's personality, she's a 'fickle *****'. I don't actually read anything personal into it, because that's the way she is.



Idun said:


> *This. Far away from the Hollywood bull**** PR-game!*




For now. He'll have to go back sometime.


----------



## Idun

Ms Kiah said:


> Well, he'll be expected to promote his 100 million dollar movie so he can never really _not_ be part of Hollywood and the pr game. Too much is at stake for him professionally. I just hope he can keep his dignity in tact and not go all Bosworth. I will remain cautiously optimistic.




I know, I think I worded it badly. With Tarzan he's the lead so I'm guessing most of the focus will be on him - hopefully he won't have to sit and say **** about the people he's working with or the story to be polite hopefully, which is what I feel TB has been about for him - and now we're seeing clearly that it doesn't go both ways. 

In fact I can't recall many he's been in projects with saying bad stuff or ignoring him - excpet for Peter Berg and maybe Taylor Kitch - so to me it actually says a lot about Anna and Stephen.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> Well, he'll be expected to promote his 100 million dollar movie so he can never really _not_ be part of Hollywood and the pr game. Too much is at stake for him professionally. I just hope he can keep his dignity in tact and not go all Bosworth. I will remain cautiously optimistic.


 
He will never be like Bosworth. He's too classy for that. He just needs to watch his back if he makes new friends in HW. His friends in Sweden are genuine and true, as well as the actors/actresses over there but 98% of the HW crowd are fake as f**k. People like Kristen, Paula Patton, Amanda Seyfried are genuinely nice folks. Those are the ones to keep around. 

But yeah, he needs to stay away from the Bosworths, Woods, Kardashians, and all fame whores who have the pap's on speed dial on their cells. Hopefully he learned his lesson with the Bosworth mess.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As for pap photos being indicative of whether or not they, or he hang out, it's not. This isn't saying that they are really best buds, but we know that he tries to avoid getting papped, and we know he hangs out with other friends without being papped. *We know that he's hung out with Kristin and MicMac because they have social media accounts, but for the most part they're not papped together.*
> 
> As for Anna and Stephen, I have no idea what's actually going on with  their relationship with Alex or any other cast members. They're they  ones who are now truly chained to this last season, and may end up going  down with the ship.
> 
> From what I can tell she's never met him. She may see a lot of celebs in her job, but she doesn't always 'meet' them. Observes them when she can, and interviews then when it's part of her job. I think her reaction is strictly related to the ex, whom she has consistently intensely disliked. It's not as if she's the only one for whom that relationship turned them sour on Alex.
> 
> This is Lainey's personality, she's a 'fickle *****'. I don't actually read anything personal into it, because that's the way she is.



He got pap'd with Lucy (and Fares I believe). And the "occasional strolls" of MoyQuin along Venice Beach have increased too over recent years so it's not like the paps couldn't have caught him with them. I think they simply don't hang out with each other outside of work.



gloomyharlow said:


> He will never be like Bosworth. He's too classy for that. He just needs to watch his back if he makes new friends in HW. His friends in Sweden are genuine and true, as well as the actors/actresses over there but 98% of the HW crowd are fake as f**k. People like Kristen, *Paula Patton*, Amanda Seyfried are genuinely nice folks. Those are the ones to keep around.
> 
> But yeah, he needs to stay away from the Bosworths, *Woods*, Kardashians, and all fame whores who have the pap's on speed dial on their cells. Hopefully he learned his lesson with the Bosworth mess.



Paula Patton? Really? I think by now he has zero contact with her. She's not especially talented and someone to keep around for sanity.

If you refer to Evan Rachel Wood, I don't know what's wrong with her. Unlike Patton she's talented and not a slave to Hollywood. And unlike Beige and the Kardashians she didn't make a big deal of her wedding or newborn child, didn't even announce the name. She's way apart from these C-list wannabes.


----------



## Idun

I just hope he stays off twitter and instagram. I don't need to see him start bleeding out his private life on social media. I mean - if you thank your husband for taking the nightshift with your babies in a tweet, you can hardly complain about fans and paps having an interest in your private life, can you? And really that's what's it about - the lines between their professional lives and private lives blurring together. I hope he continues to try to keep things private.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *He got pap'd with Lucy (and Fares I believe).* And the "occasional strolls" of MoyQuin along Venice Beach have increased too over recent years *so it's not like the paps couldn't have caught him with them*.* I think they simply don't hang out with each other outside of work.*
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Patton? Really? I think by now he has zero contact with her. She's not especially talented and someone to keep around for sanity.
> 
> If you refer to Evan Rachel Wood, I don't know what's wrong with her. Unlike Patton she's talented and not a slave to Hollywood. And unlike Beige and the Kardashians she didn't make a big deal of her wedding or newborn child, didn't even announce the name. She's way apart from these C-list wannabes.



Keeping this separate from which cast members I think are actually friends: being papped or not papped still isn't indicative of anything. Just because he and Fares got papped with Lucy and a friend, at a restaurant he was being papped at a lot at the time, doesn't mean they're close friends. And not being papped with the MoyQuin baby stroll is actually only an indication that he doesn't go on baby walks with them. Pap photos in and of themselves can't be the sole indication of whether or not people hang out together in LA (or London or NYC).



Idun said:


> I just hope he stays off twitter and instagram. I don't need to see him start bleeding out his private life on social media. I mean - if you thank your husband for taking the nightshift with your babies in a tweet, you can hardly complain about fans and paps having an interest in your private life, can you? And really that's what's it about - the lines between their professional lives and private lives blurring together. I hope he continues to try to keep things private.



I think he's become more accepting of the fact that his friends and family have these accounts and he'll have photos of himself posted on them.
But I do hope he stays off them himself.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Keeping this separate from which cast members I think are actually friends: being papped or not papped still isn't indicative of anything. *Just because he and Fares got papped with Lucy and a friend, at a restaurant he was being papped at a lot at the time, doesn't mean they're close friends.* And not being papped with the MoyQuin baby stroll is actually only an indication that he doesn't go on baby walks with them. Pap photos in and of themselves can't be the sole indication of whether or not people hang out together in LA (or London or NYC).
> 
> I think he's become more accepting of the fact that his friends and family have these accounts and he'll have photos of himself posted on them.
> But I do hope he stays off them himself.



I don't get that. So he went lunching with them because he doesn't like them? Normally I go out eating with my co-workers if I like them. And the fact he was pap'd at a restaurant he goes a lot also shows that MoyQuin couldn't be tempted to hang with him at one of his favourite restaurants anytime. If you're really getting along with someone you don't only meet at their house. At some point you get seen together because you hang out a lot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *I don't get that. So he went lunching with them because he doesn't like them?* Normally I go out eating with my co-workers if I like them. And the fact he was pap'd at a restaurant he goes a lot also shows that MoyQuin couldn't be tempted to hang with him at one of his favourite restaurants anytime. If you're really getting along with someone* you don't only meet at their house. At some point you get seen together because you hang out a lot*.



This is not what I'm saying.

Or you hang out at restaurants that aren't on the pap radar. Which even in LA is easy to do.

To repeat, pap photos in and of themselves indicate nothing. I'm not talking about any other indications, just pap photos. 

*I'm also not talking only about MoyQuin but cekeb friendships overall, and not just about Alex.
*


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is not what I'm saying.
> 
> *Or you hang out at restaurants that aren't on the pap radar.* Which even in LA is easy to do.
> 
> To repeat, pap photos in and of themselves indicate nothing. I'm not talking about any other indications, just pap photos.



Which seems a lot of effort for someone only saying they "had fun filming in the beginning" given that Alex himself can hardly keep his restaurants off the radar. I think if they'd really like each other we'd heard about it at some point even without pap pics. But I agree to disagree.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> He got pap'd with Lucy (and Fares I believe). And the "occasional strolls" of MoyQuin along Venice Beach have increased too over recent years so it's not like the paps couldn't have caught him with them. I think they simply don't hang out with each other outside of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Patton? Really? I think by now he has zero contact with her. She's not especially talented and someone to keep around for sanity.
> 
> If you refer to Evan Rachel Wood, I don't know what's wrong with her. Unlike Patton she's talented and not a slave to Hollywood. And unlike Beige and the Kardashians she didn't make a big deal of her wedding or newborn child, didn't even announce the name. She's way apart from these C-list wannabes.


 
In my opinion, Paula Patton is a _very talented actress_. She's done many films I like including the one she did with Alex. As for Wood, she may have been around for a while in HW, but she's one of the worst actresses I seen on film (my opinion). Her portrayal as Queen Sophie Ann on True Blood was _god awful_ as well on the mini series Mildred Pierce with Kate Winslet. _Just awful_. I even find Bosworth (god help me) a somewhat better actress then Wood. And Wood is another one who has the pap's on speed dial just like Bosworth. There's so many stories on Woods out there, the girl is tacky. 

And I read like some months ago an interview with Paula where she said she has seen Alex on and off even after the film premiered and she was with her husband Robin and they got along fine. I will see if I can find it later on when I have more time, but yeah, they are still friends. Just like he still has his friendship with Ellen Page. These folks all live around the same area so it's not hard to keep in touch anyway.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Clearly (and luckily) we've got a completely different taste. Like night and day. Have you seen anything else of her, other than TB and Mildred Pierce (for which she got an Emmy and Globe nomination)? Because the girl got talent.


----------



## RedTopsy

Well, things are really heating up now around TB, on the internet and fandom.
I was never a big fan of the TB-show and that feels good now.  
I´m glad that Alex has his Tarzanfilm and I hope he stays far away from this
TB-mess.  So good for him to be in London and filming the biggest project in
his career so far.   
Goodbye Eric Northman and Hello Tarzan!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yo! Skarsgardian bishes and TB'ers. I may be sort of kind of laying low, but I have not forgotten my pledge to make mojito's for this season (that I dread).

I think this witchy gif is sort of perfect.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yo! Skarsgardian bishes and TB'ers. I may be sort of kind of laying low, but I have not forgotten my pledge to make mojito's for this season (that I dread).
> 
> I think this witchy gif is sort of perfect.



Happy Winter!

We're going to need a lot of alcohol this TB season, methinks.


----------



## Bandwagons

Just my two cents on recent posts:

Paula Patton does have talent, but from everything I've heard has a fairly serious substance abuse problem. She may very well be a nice person, but she's not really the type of person you would want to be friends with, unless it's to convince her to get help (although my personal opinion is that her soon-to-be ex had a lot to do with that).

ERW is an incredibly talented actress, although the parts she takes don't always showcase this. She's also someone in Hollywood that makes questionable decisions (doing things for paparazzi attention, sleeping with people's husbands, etc.) but keep in mind that she was very young when she started in this industry. I did a lot of stupid stuff at that age and I wasn't even in Hollywood. Getting more mature and settling down will hopefully be good for her in general and especially good for her career.

Lastly....Man, do I love Practical Magic. lol


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm not sure why there is all this animosity towards Stephen and Anna.  HBO makes the calls on PR for the show and they seem to be under the illusion that people still believe Eric is dead, so they are focusing their efforts on Anna and Stephen.  Everyone in the fandom knows that Charlaine Harris and the show writers are very off base with what the fans want.  Anna, Stephen and Alex are all professionals.  They know the game.

As far as friendships go, I think they are friends, but not necessarily friends you hang out with all the time.  We have no idea what their lives are like.  Stephen and Anna have been busy producing movies and having babies.  Alex has been busy filming movies and jetting around the globe having adventures 
(Antarctica and crossing the Atlantic).  He's also single so it makes sense that he would hang out with more of his single friends. Years ago, Alex mentioned possibly moving to Venice Beach because he liked where Anna and Stephen lived. He's also mentioned them coming to his house for the holidays where he makes that crazy drink he likes to serve. So I think they do see each other outside of work.  They may also talk more on the phone than face to face.  Kristin and Alex are friends and she didn't even know he was in Antarctica until some fans told her so on Facebook.  

There is another angle here too.  Every single woman that Alex is seen with is automatically put into the GF department (Ellen Page anyone). Did anyone ever consider that both Anna and Alex are very aware of the gossip that would arise if they seemed too chummy? A real life love triangle on the set of TB would have been insane in the media. I think that they all knew which lines not to cross and how to act to keep the focus on the show and off their personal lives. 

They all get along.  I think people are just getting pissed because this is the end and the resolution is most likely not going to be what any of us want and it sucks.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I actually agree KitKath.  Anna and Stephen have always seemed ok. I think we may even be in for a surprise in that Sookie does indeed end up with Rover.

I think Alex may not have been available for a lot of the interviews due to being in Antarctica, prep for Tarzan. I'm not a fan of the writers, or the showrunners but for the most part I think cast and crew get on well.

AP and SM could take it down a notch on Twatter though.


----------



## Ejm1059

gloomyharlow said:


> Maybe Alex just didn't want to be there and at this point, can't blame him. The guy doesn't have to scream it out how he's not happy with how things turned out....
> 
> As for Lainey, her attitude toward Alex on her website reminds me of a person who was rejected by someone after they threw themselves at that person. Alex has kindly had to say many times over "I'm flattered, thanks, _but no thanks_". Some women can take the rejection and move on with their lives and then there are those who can't. I'm only going by the way she always belittles Alex on her page and it comes across a lot stronger then the whole Kate Bosworth thing. Wouldn't be shocked if she joined tumblr recently either.
> 
> *My speculation* of course....



*Pops in*

Just popping in to say, don't take stock in what that person has to say. I remember her from the IMDB boards and she is weirdly obsessed with Anna and Stephen (like REALLY weird) She would go ballistic if you talked bad about their acting, them, or their characters.

So what has the tall blonde one been up too?


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie in honor of tonight's premiere:








"Happy premiere of the final season of True Blood Day. #true blood #alexander skarsgard #vampire #actor #hbo."

-*lilmissviv* @ instagr.am

*uploaded June 22, 2014, Taken:  Circa 2009?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm not sure why there is all this animosity towards Stephen and Anna.  HBO makes the calls on PR for the show and they seem to be under the illusion that people still believe Eric is dead, so they are focusing their efforts on Anna and Stephen.  Everyone in the fandom knows that Charlaine Harris and the show writers are very off base with what the fans want.  Anna, Stephen and Alex are all professionals.  They know the game.
> 
> As far as friendships go, I think they are friends, but not necessarily friends you hang out with all the time.  We have no idea what their lives are like.  Stephen and Anna have been busy producing movies and having babies.  Alex has been busy filming movies and jetting around the globe having adventures
> (Antarctica and crossing the Atlantic).  He's also single so it makes sense that he would hang out with more of his single friends. Years ago, Alex mentioned possibly moving to Venice Beach because he liked where Anna and Stephen lived. He's also mentioned them coming to his house for the holidays where he makes that crazy drink he likes to serve. So I think they do see each other outside of work.  They may also talk more on the phone than face to face.  Kristin and Alex are friends and she didn't even know he was in Antarctica until some fans told her so on Facebook.
> 
> There is another angle here too.  Every single woman that Alex is seen with is automatically put into the GF department (Ellen Page anyone). Did anyone ever consider that both Anna and Alex are very aware of the gossip that would arise if they seemed too chummy? A real life love triangle on the set of TB would have been insane in the media. I think that they all knew which lines not to cross and how to act to keep the focus on the show and off their personal lives.
> 
> They all get along.  I think people are just getting pissed because this is the end and the resolution is most likely not going to be what any of us want and it sucks.



You said it better than I was trying to say it.

I think there is more focus on and Anna Stephen and theories about them and their relationships with cast and crew once TB kicked into high gear and featured them and almost only them.

I think TB and HBO have been exceptionally stupid with their PR this year, and even more so with the EW interview and cover. And it's creating backlash not only against TB and HBO but against Anna and Stephen.
Other than the TV article, it's possible that TB doesn't want Alex to do any PR right now, to maintain the 'mystery' (because they're idiots).

I may surmise from a few minutes of taped and edited farewell show that Alex might be bored with/annoyed by Buckner, but I don't actually know that. This is all speculation, all of it. That's including speculation based on interviews, pap shots (or lack of them), etc.

I think the one thing we can be pretty sure of is that this season of TB is probably going to be awful and we'll all be tearing our hair out.
And that's even if Sookie ends up staking Bill (for real this time) and walks off into the sunrise alone.


----------



## Varya03

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm not sure why there is all this animosity towards Stephen and Anna.  HBO makes the calls on PR for the show and they seem to be under the illusion that people still believe Eric is dead, so they are focusing their efforts on Anna and Stephen.  Everyone in the fandom knows that Charlaine Harris and the show writers are very off base with what the fans want.  Anna, Stephen and Alex are all professionals.  They know the game.
> 
> As far as friendships go, I think they are friends, but not necessarily friends you hang out with all the time.  We have no idea what their lives are like.  Stephen and Anna have been busy producing movies and having babies.  Alex has been busy filming movies and jetting around the globe having adventures
> (Antarctica and crossing the Atlantic).  He's also single so it makes sense that he would hang out with more of his single friends. Years ago, Alex mentioned possibly moving to Venice Beach because he liked where Anna and Stephen lived. He's also mentioned them coming to his house for the holidays where he makes that crazy drink he likes to serve. So I think they do see each other outside of work.  They may also talk more on the phone than face to face.  Kristin and Alex are friends and she didn't even know he was in Antarctica until some fans told her so on Facebook.
> 
> There is another angle here too.  Every single woman that Alex is seen with is automatically put into the GF department (Ellen Page anyone). Did anyone ever consider that both Anna and Alex are very aware of the gossip that would arise if they seemed too chummy? A real life love triangle on the set of TB would have been insane in the media. I think that they all knew which lines not to cross and how to act to keep the focus on the show and off their personal lives.
> 
> They all get along.  I think people are just getting pissed because this is the end and the resolution is most likely not going to be what any of us want and it sucks.



Hi everyone!  I haven't logged on in a while, just lurked... but I wanted to say that I completely agree with your post KitKath!

Also I for one am excited for the final season of TB... it's a camp entertainment show, it went away from the books a  long while ago, and I for one am happy about that, especially considering how awful Charlaine Harris is being and how badly the book series ended. From the spoilers and tidbits it seems that for Eric and Pam going back to the feeling of the first couple of seasons means that they will have a lot of scenes together (I'm hoping) and that can only be a good thing!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm gathering everyone is watching. I'm streaming.  

Soooooooooooooo.....Alex's name wasn't on the credits?  What the hell?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Just heard that 



Spoiler



Tara died


  This is f**king bullsh**. 

And Alex's name not in the credit's.....:storm:


----------



## Ms Kiah

This is the infotainment age. Most people know that Alex is still on the show. HBO is ridiculous for avoiding showing any upcoming scenes of Eric.

I can't even be bothered to post in the True Blood thread because I don't care about any of the characters. Except Lafayette but the writers have failed that character as well.


----------



## Kitkath70

Varya03 said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't logged on in a while, just lurked... but I wanted to say that I completely agree with your post KitKath!
> 
> Also I for one am excited for the final season of TB... it's a camp entertainment show, it went away from the books a  long while ago, and I for one am happy about that, especially considering how awful Charlaine Harris is being and how badly the book series ended. From the spoilers and tidbits it seems that for Eric and Pam going back to the feeling of the first couple of seasons means that they will have a lot of scenes together (I'm hoping) and that can only be a good thing!



Hi Varya!  I've missed talking to you  it seems a few of us old timers are coming out of lurking tonight.  That's a good thing


----------



## gloomyharlow

And then people wonder why Alex didn't even bother to show up at the premiere....lol Poor guy isn't even credited anymore...


----------



## gloomyharlow

Just saw this posted on tumblr.....the rumors are now really flying all over the net since Alex's name was not in the credits.


----------



## Bandwagons

gloomyharlow said:


> Just saw this posted on tumblr.....the rumors are now really flying all over the net since Alex's name was not I the credits.


There seem to be a lot of anonymous people "in the know" that claim to have inside knowledge lately.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I know. Lots of noise. Can't wait for Tarzan...


----------



## Missmel

I thought everyone knew that he wasn't going to be in the first couple of episodes or much of the season at all, so why are they flipping out about the credits??


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Just saw this posted on tumblr.....the rumors are now really flying all over the net since Alex's name was not in the credits.



This sounds like the same crap posted by the mum-e Tumblr back in January. 
To paraphrase another HBO book character, they know nothing.

As for Alex's name not being in the credits. He wasn't in the episode and TB probably thinks it's still being clever.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Because Alex's name was always on the credits no matter how much or little he appeared on screen. Now his name isn't in it at all. For a while now Alex's IMBd page showed he only appears in two episodes this season, so it's no shock to me. I don't think many people in the fandom check out the actors IMBd page.

I bet in 20 years they will redo True Blood just like they did with Dark Shadows. Just my feeling.


----------



## Varya03

Haven't seen the ep yet... but I think the decision to not have Alex's name in the credits could be the show's way to try to keep his "fate" a mystery... but what they didn't realize at the last episode of season 6 was the backlash that Eric possibly being dead would have. And so they made sure that people knew that he wasn't gone from the show for good. Just an assumption on my part... who knows... still remaining hopeful.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Because Alex's name was always on the credits no matter how much or little he appeared on screen. Now his name isn't in it at all. For a while now *Alex's IMBd page showed he only appears in two episodes this season, so it's no shock to me. I don't think many people in the fandom check out the actors IMBd page.*
> 
> I bet in 20 years they will redo True Blood just like they did with Dark Shadows. Just my feeling.




That IMBD story has been floating around for months. And no, his IMBD TB parts haven't been updated. And as it turns out, it's inaccurate anyway:

- Jesus Gonna Be Here (2014) ... Eric Northman (credit only) 

But this is from the article posted earlier:

"As a result, Buckner has been shooting the last four episodes of this  season in somewhat piecemeal fashion, depending on Skarsgard's  availability. "

We knew he wasn't going to be in the first episode. We're getting at least a dream sequence in Episode 2. After that, who know how much we'll see him. 
He was filming from February until he left for London a month ago.

I'm pretty sure he'll be in more than two episodes.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yeah he'll be in more than two episodes. 

I'm just curious to see how he moves with all his extra weight. There's only been pap pics and I'm excited to see him in motion. 

I was watching some of his scenes from the past seasons. His body was so lean and graceful. Normally I'm not into skinny tall blonde guys but he's the exception.


I'm sad because I'm going to be hate-watching True Blood while absolutely not looking forward to Tarzan. The Giver and Diary don't count because the roles are probably very small. *sigh* I want to know what his 2015 project is going to be assuming he wants to work.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its easy to invent stories after the fact..something these insiders always do. I call BS.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm calling BS on that too.  I would say the show went into a tail spin when Alan Ball jumped ship to work on Banshee and HBO knew they were in trouble. The contracts were all up.  Some may have wanted to stay on, but the writers wrote themselves into a place where there was no recovery.  You'd have to kill almost everyone off and have Alex naked all the time to fix this mess and get the ratings back to their highs. I've been watching since the beginning and I love this show, but I think it's reached its expiration date.  Too many good actors (Nelsan, Ryan, Alex, Kristen)were sidelined or underused for stupid story lines. Alex wasn't even getting 10 minutes a week of airtime. HBO pulled this one before it got too bad and lost it's cult following.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm calling BS on that too.  I would say the show went into a tail spin when Alan Ball jumped ship to work on Banshee and HBO knew they were in trouble. The contracts were all up.  Some may have wanted to stay on, but the writers wrote themselves into a place where there was no recovery. * You'd have to kill almost everyone off and have Alex naked all the time to fix this mess and get the ratings back to their highs.* I've been watching since the beginning and I love this show, but I think it's reached its expiration date.  Too many good actors (Nelsan, Ryan, Alex, Kristen)were sidelined or underused for stupid story lines. Alex wasn't even getting 10 minutes a week of airtime. HBO pulled this one before it got too bad and lost it's cult following.





I would totally watch that 24/7.


----------



## gloomyharlow

After spending an hour on tumblr trying to see new screencaps of todays episode and spoiler info, I think the best thing to do is to stay away from any tags that has to deal with True Blood for a few days. Same goes on Facebook. It's turned into a really bad hate fest and now everyone has an inside "source" or "insider" on Facebook and tumblr....

Right now it's all Alex fans VS Anna/Stephen fans and all the "who's better and more important in True Blood " etc.  

Buckner must be enjoying all this. Fans ripping each other apart on websites. For shame 

Most HBO shows last the most to 5 season. True Blood has been on for 7 seasons. Alan Ball left on Season 5 am I right? They should have ended the show by Season 5. 

On another topic, I noticed on the IMBd page, that there's nothing on Alex's film "Hidden". No "post production" disclaimer or anything. I hope it wasn't shelved. Alex went through some major weight loss for the role and I have been dying to see this film since I heard about it.

Anyway, all the fighting online has left me with a headache. Going to bed. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People need to chillax. Disappointment is one thing. The rest is excessive IMO. Alex has moved on and we all thought this season would be frightful anyway.

Mojito anyone?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.





An oldie from *Comic-Con 2009*:





"True Blood is back so time for my pic of me & Alexander Skarsgård again. #HBO #Eric Northman #Vampires."

-*digitaljami* @ instagr.am


----------



## Opheliaballs

Morning everyone!

Just been on tublr and holy molely I'm staying  away from there for the next few days


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> People need to chillax. Disappointment is one thing. The rest is excessive IMO. Alex has moved on and we all thought this season would be frightful anyway.
> 
> *Mojito anyone?*



Keep them coming


----------



## Blue Irina

Wow! What a storm! What the fandom needs is new pics of Alex.


----------



## OHVamp

I'll add another car to the crazy train. Alex did not attend their wedding. He had another commitment, but I remember him not being there while others were. 

I do believe MoyQuin (BTW love that) are jealous of him. It's human nature. It's their show and he steals their thunder in hurricane proportions. Moyer has done a good job of being charming and I applaud him for that, but Pacquin sometimes comes off stinking of resentment. jmo.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> imageshack.com/i/nmw5e2j]



Tku for all the fan photos 




Opheliaballs said:


> Morning everyone!
> Just been on tublr and holy molely I'm staying  away from there for the next few days





Blue Irina said:


> Wow! What a storm! What the fandom needs is new pics of Alex.



I haven't seen tumblr reactions since tb7.01 aired as I'm still trying to work my way through my dash (lol).

Yes, new photos of Alex would be so good but if he's busy with Tarzan, (or relaxing), it's all good 

--------

I'm sorry I'm not ignoring everyone else, as there have been many very good points made, it's just that I don't want to repeat them so I thought I'd start again from here


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> People need to chillax. Disappointment is one thing. The rest is excessive IMO. Alex has moved on and we all thought this season would be frightful anyway.
> 
> Mojito anyone?



I'll have one or two, tack.

I totally agree about moving on but I've got to admit it sort of pains me when Alex gets accused of this and that but lots of people online, when the only thing he has done is grow popular beyond the size of his role, if you can put it like that. That bugs.


----------



## Missmel

OHVamp said:


> I'll add another car to the crazy train. Alex did not attend their wedding. He had another commitment, but I remember him not being there while others were. .



Pretty sure he was at their wedding and he brought Kate Bos.

I love Eric but I'm really over the whinge-fest going on (not here), it's becoming way too bitter. I think some just want it to be a 1 hour 'the Eric Northman Show'. If people hate the show and everything and every character on it besides Eric (and to a lesser extent Pam), then I can't understand why they rewatch it over and over, dissecting and analyzing every part of it.
I need to just tune all TB silliness out but I'm not really interested in all the Tarzan stuff either. Has anyone heard of any rumors of what Alex will be working on or doing next year? I need something else to look forward to.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> People need to chillax. Disappointment is one thing. The rest is excessive IMO. Alex has moved on and we all thought this season would be frightful anyway.
> 
> *Mojito anyone?*





a_sussan said:


> *Keep them coming*



Please Free and I echo what sussan said......

Just watched it and just know the disappointment is going to be high by the end  ...... On the bright side though for me, at least Alex will be roaming London over the summer


----------



## a_sussan

MooCowmoo said:


> Please Free and I echo what sussan said......
> 
> Just watched it and just know the disappointment is going to be high by the end  ...... On the bright side though for me, at least Alex will be roaming London over the summer



* Moo * so happy that you let our guy out and let him roam London. Let hope we find him again in the autumn   Cheers! Chin chin! Skål!


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> * Moo * so happy that you let our guy out and let him roam London. Let hope we find him again in the autumn   Cheers! Chin chin! Skål!



Don't worry......I got him microchipped...


----------



## a_sussan

lol... good that will be in handy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Missmel said:


> *Pretty sure he was at their wedding and he brought Kate Bos.
> *
> I love Eric but I'm really over the whinge-fest going on (not here), it's becoming way too bitter. I think some just want it to be a 1 hour 'the Eric Northman Show'. If people hate the show and everything and every character on it besides Eric (and to a lesser extent Pam), then I can't understand why they rewatch it over and over, dissecting and analyzing every part of it.
> I need to just tune all TB silliness out but I'm not really interested in all the Tarzan stuff either. *Has anyone heard of any rumors of what Alex will be working on or doing next year? I need something else to look forward to.*



He was in Sweden working on Melancholia and wasn't at the wedding.

I'm presuming he's getting scripts but we probably won't hear about anything for awhile.



MooCowmoo said:


> Don't worry......*I got him microchipped*...



I knew you'd have an app for that!


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks Buckeye. I knew he was doing filming but forgot it was for Melancholia. Also I don't personally think anything about him missing the wedding, I've just seen conspiracy theories out there. I believe they are all friendly, but it's normal for some degree of jealousy to come in to play.


----------



## RedTopsy

Missmel said:


> Has anyone heard of any rumors of what Alex will be working on or doing next year? I need something else to look forward to.




There are rumours floating around that Alex has a 3 film deal with Warner Bros and
that Tarzan is the first film.  
For now this is just gossip and not to be taken serious. 
But we can always wish for it to be true.


----------



## Idun

I'm still hopeful for the Vanguard (?). At some point. Eventually. Hopefully..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> Thanks Buckeye. I knew he was doing filming but forgot it was for Melancholia. Also I don't personally think anything about him missing the wedding, I've just seen conspiracy theories out there. I believe they are all friendly, but it's normal for some degree of jealousy to come in to play.



I think it is normal to be slightly jealous, but I don't think it involves getting Alex fired or whatever really weird ones are out there.




RedTopsy said:


> There are rumours floating around that Alex has a* 3 film deal with Warner Bros and*
> that Tarzan is the first film.
> For now this is just gossip and not to be taken serious.
> But we can always wish for it to be true.



If I remember correctly, when it announced that he would play Tarzan, but before it was greenlit, there was a rumor that if this Tarzan does well there would be other Tarzan films. So that may be part of that rumor. Wouldn't be surprised if there was that option.


----------



## VampFan

If anyone is interested, Meredith Woerner at io9 did her pro/con recap of TB last night. I'm glad I didn't watch. I think I'll just catch up via recaps:

http://io9.com/true-blood-this-is-the-end-lets-kill-all-our-friends-1594844943


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> If anyone is interested, Meredith Woerner at io9 did her pro/con recap of TB last night. I'm glad I didn't watch. I think I'll just catch up via recaps:
> 
> http://io9.com/true-blood-this-is-the-end-lets-kill-all-our-friends-1594844943



Thanks Vamp. Meredith always nails it.


----------



## gloomyharlow

VampFan said:


> If anyone is interested, Meredith Woerner at io9 did her pro/con recap of TB last night. I'm glad I didn't watch. I think I'll just catch up via recaps:
> 
> http://io9.com/true-blood-this-is-the-end-lets-kill-all-our-friends-1594844943


 
Thank you 



OHVamp said:


> I do believe MoyQuin (BTW love that) are jealous of him. It's human nature. It's their show and he steals their thunder in hurricane proportions. Moyer has done a good job of being charming and I applaud him for that, but Pacquin sometimes comes off stinking of resentment. jmo.


 
Something did happen...what it is who knows... but something_ definitely _happened and envy is just one of the reasons.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We don't know something DEFINITELY happened . It's a gossip thread. It's just gossip. You're putting how you feel about it into situations that may or may not have happened.  Speculate all you want and I get that it's your opinion but there's nothing definite about it unless someone comes out of the woodwork to confirm it. And not an "insider".

The conspiracy theories are giving me a good giggle with my morning coffee though 

Meanwhile Ninja Skars is at it again.


----------



## wonderlick

Missmel said:


> Pretty sure he was at their wedding and he brought Kate Bos.
> 
> I love Eric but I'm really over the whinge-fest going on (not here), it's becoming way too bitter. I think some just want it to be a 1 hour 'the Eric Northman Show'. If people hate the show and everything and every character on it besides Eric (and to a lesser extent Pam), then I can't understand why they rewatch it over and over, dissecting and analyzing every part of it.
> I need to just tune all TB silliness out but I'm not really interested in all the Tarzan stuff either. Has anyone heard of any rumors of what Alex will be working on or doing next year? I need something else to look forward to.



I am so with you.  Let Paquin and Moyer have this whole TB and let their names be associated with this crapfest until the end.  It is not like they have anything else on their plate or that people are interested to work with them (I don't care about that deal with HBO--HBO just nixed a deal with Tom Hanks, so you think they care about them?--it was probably a gesture to keep their salaries down for the last season--plus HBO is under zero obligation to do anything with them).  I said it before, but I will say it again, they are both mediocre to terrible actors and their work over the last 7 years on and off of True Blood as shown it to the general public, producers, directors, studios and casting agents.  If they want to be delusional and think they are remotely relevant and keep producing crap together, let them.  It has nothing to do with Alex anymore.  Let it go.  No one cares about them.  Even when they had kids.  Neither Hollywood or even the gossip rags gave a rat's behind.  They are not the new Brangalina by any stretch of the imagination.  I can't stress this enough.  They will go back in to the obscurity they came from before TB.  Moyer, especially, if he is not already there.  I don't see Paquin outfoxing Rooney Mara, Margot Robbie, Emma Stone, or Jennifer Lawrence out of a role.

Besides, I don't know why people are so hyped to see Eric with Sookie anyway.  She is annoying, whiney, weak and *****y (not good Pam *****y either).  Some of that is the writing but a lot is Paquin because she brings that same aura to her other characters such as Rogue in the X-men and her other movie roles.  I would not wish Sookie on anyone I even half-way liked.  I guess that is why I am baffled you want these two together in the end.  I only care to read that Eric, Pam and Laffy end up well.

Unlike them, Alex appears to have moved on with his life and career and is working not to be defined by TB.  That is clear by the lack of visibility from him.  He is working and is obviously over TB (probably over it a couple years ago, but had to fulfill his contract) and can't be bothered with them and the nonsense, especially since he is no longer obligated.  He is the only one from the show who appears to have any post-show big gig, so that speaks for itself.  

I don't know how things will ultimately turn out for Alex, but to me this show is/was a stepping stone to something better.  He has not repeatedly bad mouthed the show like Joe M. (another delusional person), but seems to be grateful, but saying goodbye at the same time.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I understand people are upset or disappointed with the show but this pointed snark at Anna and Stephen is just getting out of hand, IMO.  I actually warm to Stephen much more than Anna but that's neither here nor there.

Not all Hollywood actors want the same career. Stephen has made repeated moves into directing. I'm no Bill fan either. And Sookie leaves me cold. But why are Anna and Stephen being pitted directly against Alex? 

And who cares? Alex is the one who is making the successful break into film. TB was a good ride. For a lot of reasons.

Pour me another drink, Sheriff Northman:


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Free *! I don't get this discussion Anna/Stephen vs. Alex either so I will stay out of it. We don't know them or want they want in their life or career.  I

I just glad that Alex has been able to get a chance to do his own things big or small.


----------



## wonderlick

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Free *! I don't get this discussion Anna/Stephen vs. Alex either so I will stay out of it. We don't know them or want they want in their life or career.  I
> 
> I just glad that Alex has been able to get a chance to do his own things big or small.



Sorry my post was so long, but when I was tired of reading about people acting like Stephen and Anna are some kind of threat.  Yes, they clearly influenced the show.  Anyone can see that.  But how has that helped their long term careers?  They are completely immaterial in the grand scheme of Hollywood.  Let them have the dregs of whatever is left of TB.  If they need bring up their their sex life for the umpteenth time for attention, let them.  It has nothing to do with Alex.  IF they are mad about him leaving ending the show.  So be it.   He fulfilled his contract and owes no one anything.

However, I will disagree with the Stephen just wants to direct part.  He really wanted to breakout do bigger projects and and even changed agencies to that effect, but he just does not have the acting talent or charisma for it.  There were some deadline.com posts on it.  Saying something like, "I just want to hang out with my family and just do small direct to dvd fare" is as believable as when a politician who's hand was caught in the cookie jar says it they are resigning to hang out with their family.  Sure.


----------



## wonderlick

Also, why do you even care what Lainey says?  She reads like she is psychotic and really does not have any exciting or breaking news.  And I like a good snark, but she is almost toxic.

Plus, she appears to get angry with stars for no apparent reason.  Like the check did not clear, or they did not do what she mentally told them to do or whatever she wrote for them to do.  For example, she practically had Olivia Munn and Joel Kinnaman married with kids, and end up looking like a fool when Munn dropped him after Robocop kinda flopped and she moved over the Packers' QB practically overnight.  Things like that happen, but Lainey is so ill-informed (sitting on her perch in Canada), that I am amazed that people still read and take her seriously.  Why is she still talking about people who dated for a while years ago?  And I mean that even when she is nice about a celebrity.  She is a nobody who wants desperately to be in with celebrities, but it will never happen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I never said Stephen _just_ wants to direct. Don't get it twisted.

Alex has sold sex just as much as Anna and Stephen. The Rolling Stone cover?  Let's not forget True Blood itself is focused a lot of the time on sex and sexual innuendo (which I like and enjoy along with long-gone campy humour). This is coming off like I'm an Anna/Stephen apologist when I most certainly am not. But other posters are coming off like they have a particular gripe against these two.

I don't care what Lainey says. It's a gossip thread comments are made on what the gossip columnists say. It's not rocket science.


----------



## wonderlick

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I never said Stephen _just_ wants to direct. Don't get it twisted.
> 
> Alex has sold sex just as much as Anna and Stephen. The Rolling Stone cover?  Let's not forget True Blood itself is focused a lot of the time on sex and sexual innuendo (which I like and enjoy along with long-gone campy humour). This is coming off like I'm an Anna/Stephen apologist when I most certainly am not. But other posters are coming off like they have a particular gripe against these two.
> 
> I don't care what Lainey says. It's a gossip thread comments are made on what the gossip columnists say. It's not rocket science.




Okay.  Whatever job Stephen can get after TB.

Alex talks about sex, but he does not talk about his private sex life like they do and did again in the recent EW article (which was kinda too much, even for me)?  Whenever a person has to go there, I have to believe you don't have much else of interest to talk about at all.  Or you are desperate for people to pay attention to you.  

I was going through the previous posts and it was weird how people were getting annoyed about all TB PR for them.  I stand by everything I wrote about them and their talents (or lack thereof).  Let them have all the TB shine they can get for it being the final season and go down with the ship.  They need it because the media and Hollywood does not give a hoot about them, and will care even less when the show is officially over this summer.  Why do you think they are all over Twitter all of a sudden?  Panic about the future when they are coming off the leads of a hit show.

However, I can appreciate it if you think they are great performers.  


I know it is a gossip thread, but it is always concerning when I see people give Lainey some much credence.  She is such a joke that is not even funny.   Michael K on D-listed does it better and with wit.  I re-read what I wrote, and I did not mean for it to come out so harsh in the "Why do you listen to Lainey" part.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

The show went bad because of the writers, AB boner for Bill and Buckner being an *** and choosing to ignore the past 6 seasons. BLAME THEM!!

I don't know why people everywhere are starting this blame game on AP and SM relationship and HBO deal. All the gossip I'm ingorning everybody has an inside source. know one knows what happened so why are people trying to stir up BS is beyond me.  

Lainey writes about gossip i don't really take anything she writes to heart. all these types of people kiss *** to the famous hopping to get something juicy off them, those who don't prob get **** written about them. (I'm not sure if this is true to not, but that what i would do)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

wonderlick said:


> Okay.  Whatever job Stephen can get after TB.
> 
> Alex talks about sex, but he does not talk about his private sex life like they do and did again in the recent EW article (which was kinda too much, even for me)?  Whenever a person has to go there, I have to believe you don't have much else of interest to talk about at all.  Or you are desperate for people to pay attention to you.
> 
> I was going through the previous posts and it was weird how people were getting annoyed about all TB PR for them.  I stand by everything I wrote about them and their talents (or lack thereof).  Let them have all the TB shine they can get for it being the final season and go down with the ship.  They need it because the media and Hollywood does not give a hoot about them, and will care even less when the show is officially over this summer.  Why do you think they are all over Twitter all of a sudden?  Panic about the future when they are coming off the leads of a hit show.
> 
> However, I can appreciate it if you think they are great performers.
> 
> 
> I know it is a gossip thread, but it is always concerning when I see people give Lainey some much credence.  She is such a joke that is not even funny.   Michael K on D-listed does it better and with wit.  I re-read what I wrote, and I did not mean for it to come out so harsh in the "Why do you listen to Lainey" part.



Again..twisting my words. I do not think Anna or Stephen are "great performers". Nor have I ever said so. Its the "them vs Alex" sentiments that are getting under my skin.


----------



## OHVamp

Hi Buckeye. Wow. Haven't heard that one about SM & AP trying to get him fired, but I can see that kind of rumor starting. It's a common one jumped to in Hollywood since the dawn of time. Conspiracies run amok. Most of them are pretty silly. I don't believe it. I may not be a shipper fan of the couple, but they seem like nice people. Moyer is charming and witty in interviews. Pacquin has always been harder to read for me, but the worst I can come up with is focussed career driven (which is pretty much all actors). 

@VampFan. Thanks for the interview link. Entertaining.

Edited: Sorry I added my post yesterday bringing up that Alex didn't go to their wedding. I didn't post it to start a row over conspiracies, I meant to show one of the wilder conspiracies and how long they've been around about the three.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Found on Alexander Skarsgard Net Facebook page.... If links have already been posted, sorry.... I am in the middle of making PTA posters and cakes and shiz and am really feeling my recent decision to give up caffine.... *grumpstress*


----------



## Santress

Fan pics & video of Alex and Josef Fares at a graduation party (June 2014):





(Source:  *kmcdiva* @ instagr.am)








(My Caps)

"So for my last night in Stockholm, I got to hang out with Sabina and Johanna and their parents at a traditional Eritrean-Swedish high school graduation party.  The food was amazing.  Dancing, music, all that jazz...  It was really cool to hang out with a family and be in kind of a local family atmosphere and kind of feel the love that way while I was in Stockholm."

-*kMcDiva* YouTube

Watch the video here:



*Not sure of the exact date this was taken but the uploader has pics in Stockholm dated as far back as June 7th and she says she was there for 7 days and that this was taken/shot on her last night (so, maybe June 14th?)


----------



## Kitkath70

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> The show went bad because of the writers, AB boner for Bill and Buckner being an *** and choosing to ignore the past 6 seasons. BLAME THEM!!
> 
> I don't know why people everywhere are starting this blame game on AP and SM relationship and HBO deal. All the gossip I'm ingorning everybody has an inside source. know one knows what happened so why are people trying to stir up BS is beyond me.
> 
> Lainey writes about gossip i don't really take anything she writes to heart. all these types of people kiss *** to the famous hopping to get something juicy off them, those who don't prob get **** written about them. (I'm not sure if this is true to not, but that what i would do)



Exactly! I'm over the **** stirring to try to make a rift between Alex and Anna/Stephen.  It simply isn't there.   Alex is the breakout star of the show. Part of that is because of the character he plays. Eric Northman is also the most written about character in fan fiction as well. Alex himself has a commanding presence that you just can't look away from.  You add on top of that his personality, talent, looks and the fact the he is a good guy in real life and you've got the mixture for success.  He reminds me a lot of  how George Clooney was in ER.  Hollywood was banging at his door but he was stuck in a contract which he too honored.  Alex has huge opportunities in front of him and new obligations.  That doesn't mean he doesn't like or respect his TB costars, it  means he's moving forward.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Free *! I don't get this discussion Anna/Stephen vs. Alex either so I will stay out of it. We don't know them or want they want in their life or career.  I
> 
> I just glad that Alex has been able to get a chance to do his own things big or small.



Well said a_sussan i second that


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Found on Alexander Skarsgard Net Facebook page.... If links have already been posted, sorry.... I am in the middle of making PTA posters and cakes and shiz and am really feeling my recent decision to give up caffine.... *grumpstress*



Tku for the photo. Giving up caffeine is a biatch, I did it a couple of years ago and I certainly don't get as many headaches. Gives you a hug 




Santress said:


> Fan pics & video of Alex and Josef Fares at a graduation party (June 2014):



Tku for the s/caps, and that is a lovely video 




Kitkath70 said:


> Exactly! I'm over the **** stirring to try to make a rift between Alex and Anna/Stephen.  It simply isn't there.   Alex is the breakout star of the show. Part of that is because of the character he plays. Eric Northman is also the most written about character in fan fiction as well. Alex himself has a commanding presence that you just can't look away from.  You add on top of that his personality, talent, looks and the fact the he is a good guy in real life and you've got the mixture for success.  He reminds me a lot of  how George Clooney was in ER.  Hollywood was banging at his door but he was stuck in a contract which he too honored.  Alex has huge opportunities in front of him and new obligations.  That doesn't mean he doesn't like or respect his TB costars, it  means he's moving forward.














> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> The latest edition (June 16&#8211;22, 2014, #39) of SkarsBuzz (a newsletter on Alexander Skarsgård) is out! We&#8217;ve got the latest photos & news from the week regarding Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> New this week:
> More TRUE BLOOD stuff this week: Video and screen shots of last week&#8217;s FAREWELL TO BON TEMPS special; photos from the S7 Red Carpet Premiere (in which Alex did not attend); excerpts (re: Alex) from Kristin Bauer van Straten&#8217;s interviews; the EW cover story & personal photos from Stephen Moyer (LOTS of great Alex photos!); Videos of Alex&#8217;s &#8216;GOODBYES SUCK&#8217; and his video countdown to S7 Premiere; plus lots more! Hear what Margot Robbie has to say about shooting TARZAN with Alex. Now you can read the Gustaf Skarsgård article in Café Magazine (Thanks to Sabermom!).
> 
> Still included: our regular features &#8216;This week in Alexander History&#8217; and our favorite &#8216;GIF of the Week&#8217; (made specially by Nancy (TACK!!), internet & magazine finds and more!
> 
> As if you would need a reminder &#8211; the TRUE BLOOD S7 Premiere of episode 7.01, &#8216;Jesus Gonna Be Here&#8217; is TONIGHT at 9p/8c only on HBO!!
> Read the newsletter HERE. http://askarsgard.com/?p=46463


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for your interesting thoughts about Alex and TB, all pics and videos.


Santress said:


> *Not sure of the exact date this was taken but the uploader has pics in Stockholm dated as far back as June 7th and she says she was there for 7 days and that this was taken/shot on her last night (so, maybe June 14th?)


I guess this pic is from June 06. Alex and Josef are wearing exactly the same clothes like they had on the other fanpics from this day and probably all graduations from high school in Sweden are the same day and Alex was on Valter June 05.


----------



## wonderlick

I did not mean to start anything, but my point (that was missed) was when people are mad about the stories and covers and PR for this season, my answer is to Stephen and Anna have it all.  They desperately need it (for reasons I already stated about them slipping in oblivion).  I actually want Alex and a few other actors like Nelsan who have other projects, and managed to overcome bad writing to be moving on and not looking back.  Not dissing the project or people that made them famous, but, not clinging to it like they have nothing else to do.  Or giving more time and energy to a project that does not appreciate them or their talents.

I don't understand how that is pitting them against each other.  I have no proof as to whether Stephen or Anna manipulated anything, and even if they did, it obviously back fired in the long run and they are pretty much typecasted as Bill and Sookie for the foreseeable future.  That is exactly the opposite of what I want for Alex and others because it severely limits an actors' opportunities and can kill a career.


----------



## wonderlick

Kitkath70 said:


> Exactly! I'm over the **** stirring to try to make a rift between Alex and Anna/Stephen.  It simply isn't there.   Alex is the breakout star of the show. Part of that is because of the character he plays. Eric Northman is also the most written about character in fan fiction as well. Alex himself has a commanding presence that you just can't look away from.  You add on top of that his personality, talent, looks and the fact the he is a good guy in real life and you've got the mixture for success.  He reminds me a lot of  how George Clooney was in ER.  Hollywood was banging at his door but he was stuck in a contract which he too honored.  Alex has huge opportunities in front of him and new obligations.  That doesn't mean he doesn't like or respect his TB costars, it  means he's moving forward.



You basically said everything I meant.  I have thought about the Clooney thing too and how he was contracted to ER (although the show was in good shape when he left).  I know Clooney had some struggles when he finally left, but it worked out in the end with lots of persistence.  Hopefully, if he makes the right choices, Alex's career will be at least as half as good.

I was not trying to imply that there was any fighting with Stephen and Anna.  That sounds really childish and would benefit to Alex?  I was just stating my own thoughts/opinions about them and the state of their careers at the end of TB and for the future from what I have observed in their various work (in and out of TB) and interviews over the years.  It was harsh, but I just called like I saw it.


----------



## Zola24

wonderlick said:


> You basically said everything I meant.  I have thought about the Clooney thing too and how he was contracted to ER (although the show was in good shape when he left).  I know Clooney had some struggles when he finally left, but it worked out in the end with lots of persistence.  Hopefully, if he makes the right choices, Alex's career will be at least as half as good.
> 
> I was not trying to imply that there was any fighting with Stephen and Anna.  That sounds really childish and would benefit to Alex?  I was just stating my own thoughts/opinions about them and the state of their careers at the end of TB and for the future from what I have observed in their various work (in and out of TB) and interviews over the years.  It was harsh, but I just called like I saw it.



Wonderlick  Hey it's all good, and I'm sure if we all got together and had a chat we'd end the night with a group hug. I think part of the problem is that the marketing for TB7 has been awful, and that EW cover and the interview wasn't much better. It's a shame it was so Anna/Stephen centric as Stephen shared some fab personal photos from his time on TB. I think some of the antagonism is due to the fans justified disappointment with how TB7 appears to be ending.

This is a gif from last year





marvelandwhimsy

Some of marvelandwhimsy's tags: #those writers are ****ing idiots  #I will never watch this show again  #no way of redeeming this show

And one from this year





henricavyll

One of henricavyll's tags: #basically how I feel about tb idc I haven't even seen the new ep


Eta: I don't mean to imply anything by including the above gifs and tags. The authors made the fab gifs and are merely whispering their thoughts on TB in the tags.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We don't know something DEFINITELY happened . It's a gossip thread. It's just gossip. You're putting how you feel about it into situations that may or may not have happened.  Speculate all you want and I get that it's your opinion but there's nothing definite about it unless someone comes out of the woodwork to confirm it. And not an "insider".
> 
> The conspiracy theories are giving me a good giggle with my morning coffee though
> 
> Meanwhile Ninja Skars is at it again.


 
Well, like you said, it's _my opinion_, and I say something _definitely_ did happen in there. Funny thing is a lot of people think the same, with their own speculations. I don't want to get into it because I need to get off the computer quickly (back pain and my eyes bothering me) and plus, I don't want to sound like a broken record and repeat the same thing....



Santress said:


> Fan pics & video of Alex and Josef Fares at a graduation party (June 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *kmcdiva* @ instagr.am)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not sure of the exact date this was taken but the uploader has pics in Stockholm dated as far back as June 7th and she says she was there for 7 days and that this was taken/shot on her last night (so, maybe June 14th?)




Those are some awesome pictures. I can't go through the thread much but I have a question. Sorry if I sound ignorant (I never left NY or traveled anywhere....) but is there a lot of black Swedish people? I never seen any from AD's printed about Sweden or in films, so I am genuinely curious. 

Oh, and if anyone is intro astrology (like me) I posted something on Alex astrology on my tumblr for anyone interested 

http://mygloombeauty.tumblr.com/post/89720394941/astrology-natal-horoscope-and-birth-chart-for


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I've often thought about Clooney in comparison to Alex, not directly, but there are similarities: Neither became a star until their early thirties, both stuck with their tv show for years, filming movies when they could. While I have no idea what Alex's movie future holds, it did take Clooney years, even after becoming a tv star, to become George Clooney, Movie Star.

gloomy, here are some Swedish population stats:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Sweden

http://www.indexmundi.com/sweden/demographics_profile.html

http://www.businessinsider.com/swed...ulation-ageing-present-policy-challeng-2012-8


----------



## Blue Irina

Zola24 said:


> Wonderlick  Hey it's all good, and I'm sure if we all got together and had a chat we'd end the night with a group hug. *I think part of the problem is that the marketing for TB7 has been awful, and that EW cover and the interview wasn't much better. It's a shame it was so Anna/Stephen centric as Stephen shared some fab personal photos from his time on TB.* I think some of the antagonism is due to the fans justified disappointment with how TB7 appears to be ending.



Agreed. The marketing is awful. Many fans think True Blood is using the personal relationship to sell Bill & Sookie.

@Santres Thanks!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Deadline:

HBO&#8217;s &#8216;True Blood&#8217; Bites Off Bigger Crowd In Final Season Opener



> The season premiere of the final season of  HBO&#8216;s True Blood tallied a gross audience of 5.8 million viewers Sunday night, across its four plays &#8212; up from last season&#8217;s debut night haul of 5.6 million viewers.  At 9 PM, viewership averaged 4 million viewers &#8212; down about 500,000 compared to its sixth-season premiere &#8211;  with another 1 million, 498,000 and 262,000 added at 10 PM, 11:30 PM and 1:00 AM, respectively.  Last season, the vampire drama logged  an average gross audience of 10.7 million viewers.
> 
> Last September, HBO announced the veteran vampire drama, created by Alan Ball and based on Charlaine Harris&#8217; books, was coming to an end. That after it had been recently renewed for a 10-episode seventh season. &#8220;True Blood has been nothing short of a defining show for HBO,&#8221; the network&#8217;s president of programming Michael Lombardo said in September. &#8220;Together with its legions of fans, it will be hard to say goodbye to the residents of Bon Temps, but I look forward to what promises to be a fantastic final chapter of this incredible show.&#8221; True Blood, starring Anna Paquin and Stephen Moyer, had been HBO&#8217;s flagship drama until it was eclipsed by Game Of Thrones. That said, True Blood was  still a potent draw, with that sixth-season opening 4.5 million viewers  and its gross audience of 10.7 million viewers per episode. For its seventh, and final season, the series is running with the tagline, &#8220;True To The End.&#8221;


----------



## skarsbabe

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I understand people are upset or disappointed with the show but this pointed snark at Anna and Stephen is just getting out of hand, IMO.  I actually warm to Stephen much more than Anna but that's neither here nor there.
> 
> Not all Hollywood actors want the same career. Stephen has made repeated moves into directing. I'm no Bill fan either. And Sookie leaves me cold. But why are Anna and Stephen being pitted directly against Alex?
> 
> And who cares? Alex is the one who is making the successful break into film. TB was a good ride. For a lot of reasons.
> 
> Pour me another drink, Sheriff Northman:



THANK YOU! Stephen is incredibly kind and sweet. I very much like him and cannot wait for him to continue his career. As you've said, they are separate individuals, Stephen and Alex, so why just because people like one does it seem they have so much hatred for the other?


----------



## Idun

Two little things from Aftonbladet - the first is a short note on Alex's training for Tarzan. Supposedly he's eating 5000 calories a day and works out three hours everyday. And he doesn't do doping unlike others mentioned in the article (supposedly)

http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/hollywood/2014/06/hollywoods-storsta-fuskare/

The other is mostly funny for Swedes I guess. It's a list of seven reasons why it's great that True blood is ending. It's a bit hard to translate but they mention that Alex deserves to be tanned and filmed in different ways than from below  And they won't forget Alex blessing us with his mountain stripping 

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article19086296.ab


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku @*Idun* for the links. Wow, 5,000 calories is impressive although I'm now curious what Alex's normal intake is. No wonder the poor guy was busting out of his clothes, although to me he seems to have dropped a fair bit in the fan photos at the British Museum and in Stockholm recently, as he doesn't look quite as hefty as when he left LA. 

I'm not surprised about the 3 hour work outs and I also don't think he has been taking drugs to achieve that physique.

This is a link to a translation of the 7 TB reasons http://mametupa.tumblr.com/tagged/aftonbladet


Eta:







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.urban legend says if you say Eric Northman&#8217;s name three times before answering your door after dark, a viking sex god will appear and ask to be invited in. But you must be true of heart, have several free hours, and not be wearing underwear.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Idun* for the links. And wow.. 5,000 calories and 3 hrs workout impressive, and I don't think that he uses drugs to accomplish his great physique. This is the guy that spent quite some time to go to SP and getting across that demands a good health.  
And getting more interesting to know how a regulated food day would look for him. He must be eating quite a lot during the day.  
* Zola * thanks for the link.


----------



## Opheliaballs

a_sussan said:


> Thank you *Idun* for the links. And wow.. 5,000 calories and 3 hrs workout impressive, and I don't think that he uses drugs to accomplish his great physique. This is the guy that spent quite some time to go to SP and getting across that demands a good health.
> And getting more interesting to know how a regulated food day would look for him. He must be eating quite a lot during the day.
> * Zola * thanks for the link.


I don't think he uses them either as he would bulk up dramatically from 3 hours in the gym. I bet his diet mostly depends on protein and carbs


----------



## Zola24

^ @*a_sussan* - tack, you are a sweetie


----------



## Idun

Zola, tack for the link  It's a great translation.


----------



## OHVamp

Thank you for the links, Idun. He works hard for his craft. And the Swedes did a good job outlining the reasons it's time to end TB.


----------



## Zola24

I know none of us would ever fall for this but hey I don't know who's casually reading this thread so if it saves one person it's worth posting.































Continues / . . .


----------



## Zola24

> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> I want you guys to take a few minutes and look through these photos&#8230;
> 
> These are just a few of the screen grabs we got from twitter of a guy/gal/assclown offering goodies/giveaways for a donation to some cause.
> 
> @AlexanderSkars = BIG *** FAKER
> 
> In this assclown&#8217;s posts, they&#8217;re claiming they raised money for various charities&#8230;charities AlexSkarsgard.Net actually raised monies for.
> Assclown had NOTHING to do with raising these funds and whatever funds they&#8217;re raising now ARE NOT going to a charity Alexander Skarsgård knows anything about. WE are not supporting or sponsoring assclown&#8217;s giveaways in any way. THEY have NOT purchased any goodies from our shop such as the ones they&#8217;re offering in their tweets. (I see what sells and those did not).
> 
> I&#8217;m terrified at how many fans are being suckered in by this douche nozzle.
> How much money is this assclown making that fans think are going to a good cause? They&#8217;re even offering lunch dates with Alex and free trips&#8230;sigh&#8230;..no&#8230;.
> 
> Screen grabs have been sent to Alexander and his management.
> Hopefully this will be taken care of soon.
> Until then, please be careful out there.
> And before you start to argue with me that this assclown is legit, I&#8217;ll remind you that ASN has been around for almost six years WITH Alexander&#8217;s blessing.
> Charities we have run have been approved by him directly or him through his manager.
> 
> We have direct contact with Alexander and his management team and we can easily confirm that THAT assclown is NOT Alex. I&#8217;ll say it again&#8230; ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD IS NOT ONLINE.
> 
> Please PLEASE&#8230;.don&#8217;t believe that&#8217;s the real deal or you&#8217;ll be throwing your money into some *******&#8217;s pocket rather than donating to a worthy cause.
> 
> Thanks for &#8220;hearing&#8221; me out&#8230;
> 
> Jenna


----------



## Claer

Alex is a music fan, so I wonder if he will be attending any of the summer festivals...Sonisphere, Glastonbury, Leeds or Reading?
I hope he goes to Sonisphere - I have a weekend ticket!


----------



## Zola24

Idun said:


> Zola, tack for the link 'smile1 It's a great translation.



Hej Idun, I wasn't ignoring you, I wanted to post that scam thing and then I had 'phone call. Yes, mametupa does make and post excellent translations 




Claer said:


> Alex is a music fan, so I wonder if he will be attending any of the summer festivals...Sonisphere, Glastonbury, Leeds or Reading?
> I hope he goes to Sonisphere - I have a weekend ticket!



I'm sure Alex would love to go to any of those (although Glastonbury has to be the fave) so I guess it depends on where the cast is at the time and on the shooting schedules. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that he manages to go to Sonisphere, although I've also got them crossed for Sussan and WoW, and I'm fast running out of fingers. Claer wish you luck - anything's possible.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I've often thought about Clooney in comparison to Alex, not directly, but there are similarities: Neither became a star until their early thirties, both stuck with their tv show for years, filming movies when they could. While I have no idea what Alex's movie future holds, it did take Clooney years, even after becoming a tv star, to become George Clooney, Movie Star.
> 
> gloomy, here are some Swedish population stats:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Sweden
> 
> http://www.indexmundi.com/sweden/demographics_profile.html
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/swed...ulation-ageing-present-policy-challeng-2012-8


 
Thanks for the links  :urock:



Idun said:


> Two little things from Aftonbladet - the first is a short note on Alex's training for Tarzan. Supposedly he's eating 5000 calories a day and works out three hours everyday. And he doesn't do doping unlike others mentioned in the article (supposedly)
> 
> http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/hollywood/2014/06/hollywoods-storsta-fuskare/
> 
> The other is mostly funny for Swedes I guess. It's a list of seven reasons why it's great that True blood is ending. It's a bit hard to translate but they mention that Alex deserves to be tanned and filmed in different ways than from below  And they won't forget Alex blessing us with his mountain stripping
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article19086296.ab


 
Very interesting. And I agree with that Swedish article that says why True Blood should have ended. I see the numbers for ratings this week are high, but I like to believe that that's because everyone was watching to see The Viking. It had nothing to do with Sookaah and Bieelllllll. We all saw the trending tags "Where's Eric?" lol 



Zola24 said:


> "*assclown"*


 
Although I don't agree at all with crooks trying to rip off fans, making money using Alex's name -  if you are going to be the official fan site representing "*Alexander Skarsgard - Actor*" - be more professional. Using street slang words (or unprofessional words..)  like "assclown" in a statement like that not only makes the page come across as unprofessional but sorta vulgar. "The culprit" would have been a better word to use as oppose to "assclown". I'm not trying to be anal nor am I an English teacher, but people around the world use that page to do charities on behalf of Alex as well as news and official messages/updates to his fans. 

Just saying.  This is Alex they are representing for fans & charities, not Lindsay Lohan or Justin Beiber.


----------



## Johanna81

gloomyharlow said:


> Although I don't agree at all with crooks trying to rip off fans, making money using Alex's name -  if you are going to be the official fan site representing "*Alexander Skarsgard - Actor*" - be more professional. Using street slang words (or unprofessional words..)  like "assclown" in a statement like that not only makes the page come across as unprofessional but sorta vulgar. "The culprit" would have been a better word to use as oppose to "assclown". I'm not trying to be anal nor am I an English teacher, but people around the world use that page to do charities on behalf of Alex as well as news and official messages/updates to his fans.
> 
> Just saying.  This is Alex they are representing for fans & charities, not Lindsay Lohan or Justin Beiber.



I was thinking the same thing regarding the site using 'assclown.' I know they are not his official site because he doesn't have one but being the one closest tied to him and his management...well it seemed a bit unprofessional. But maybe they don't know any better.


----------



## BagBerry13

On the one side I don't wish anyone to get ripped off with these kind of things but on the other side if I need an actor's name to be associated with any charity to donate at all, I'm not sure it's undeserved. If I'm really willing to donate to make someone's life better I don't need Alexander Skarsgård to tell me where to donate to. I inform myself about the charity of choice and do the donation directly. This way I won't get ripped off.
But these people have an easy game because today's society is obsessed with celebrity and gives their money to anything as long as their favourite actor's name is on it or there's a minimal chance to meet him. Use your brain!

And btw, just because you know the email address of Alex's manager doesn't make you connected to him. Just sayin'.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> And btw, just because you know the email address of Alex's manager doesn't make you connected to him. Just sayin'.


 
But how exactly did http://www.alexskarsgard.net/ get Alex's manager email address? It's not like it's on public display for everyone to see. Somehow they got it and are connect to him somehow. 
Either way, the charities and things he signs goes to alexskarsgard.net/ and he doesn't do that for his other fan sites. 



Johanna81 said:


> I was thinking the same thing regarding the site using 'assclown.' I know they are not his official site because he doesn't have one but being the one closest tied to him and his management...well it seemed a bit unprofessional. But maybe they don't know any better.


 
Glad I wasn't the only one turned off by the language.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> But how exactly did http://www.alexskarsgard.net/ get Alex's manager email address? It's not like it's on public display for everyone to see. Somehow they got it and are connect to him somehow.
> Either way, the charities and things he signs goes to alexskarsgard.net/ and he doesn't do that for his other fan sites.



The title had to be given to another site after SkarsgardNews dropped out (they did, right?). So they probably went to the second longest existing fan site.
I just don't like that they pretend like they have personal contact with Alex and know everything he does or thinks. All they have as a contact is his manager unless Alex starts doing interviews for fan sites again. So they only know what his manager decides to tell them. They're not in the know.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> The title had to be given to another site after SkarsgardNews dropped out (they did, right?). So they probably went to the second longest existing fan site.
> I just don't like that they pretend like they have personal contact with Alex and know everything he does or thinks. All they have as a contact is his manager unless Alex starts doing interviews for fan sites again. So they only know what his manager decides to tell them. They're not in the know.


 
That's interesting. I don't know too much of what goes on behind the scenes with that site. I read some bickering on tumblr from a person about that site, but in honesty, I'm at a lost because I don't know much. So the management contacts them for being the oldest after SkarsgardNews left.... Is there a reason why SkarsgardNews closed their website? All very interesting. From the way they talk to his fans, it sounded like they had Skarsgard on speed dial or something (or his manager)   That's what I was assuming. I mean they have in their websites "We do this with Alex's blessing" and "the only page in direct contact with Alex's management" or something to those words.


----------



## a_sussan

Wasn't like last year in a party in NY where one of the "founders" of alexskarsgard net actually met him and he just said hello, posed for pics as he does for his fans but nothing more. My thought is that they "think" they are so much more then they actually are, but in the bitter end, it's still a fan page and not his official page because he don't have one. But then again that's just my thoughts.


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> Wasn't like last year in a party in NY where one of the "founders" of alexskarsgard net actually met him and he just said hello, posed for pics as he does for his fans but nothing more. My thought is that they "think" they are so much more then they actually are, but in the bitter end, it's still a fan page and not his official page because he don't have one. But then again that's just my thoughts.



Exactly! It's a fan's imagination going wild them. Unless you're close friends with him or actually live with him you don't know sh*t. You're _just_ a fan site, nothing more nothing less. And since he had stalkers before I think he's wary of any kind of admiration, may it be fans or fan sites.


----------



## Johanna81

And an official site would curb all these issues. Cause if they are just fan-based then should they be having charity auctions in his name? I thought that his management had to know something because if not and something goes haywire during these auctions then his name is involved. I mean maybe it's not a big deal but shouldn't there be someone on his team monitoring this? (If they aren't already)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm playing devil's advocate but I'm pretty sure any and all things ASN communicate via all their social media indicates that' Alex's _management_ have given the info, not Alex himself. I've never seen a false claim from them over the past 5 years, or am I missing something?

@Johanna. The stuff ASN do for charity is actually sanctioned by Alex's management. Again, this is stated in all the releases about it.

I'm not a member of any of the fan sites etc, but I think it's wrong to make assumptions.


----------



## audiogirl

Hi. I mostly lurk, but I think I can help clarify the recent discussion. Btw, I'm not associated with ASN, and I'm not even registered at their site. However, I have been a member of Alex's fandom for years and stay informed about the major fansites.

ASN has never claimed to be anything but a fansite, but they have been in contact with Alex's management over the years on quite a few contests and auctions to raise money for charities Alex supports. Through their contact, they can provide updates on his status, like they did recently about him not being able to attend the TB premier. Also through that contact, they can notify Alex's management of scams like the one they recently posted about. 

This is not a new role for them. Previously, both SN and ASN had this relationship with his management, but running a fansite is a demanding effort and SN decided to stop. However, those are the only two sites who have had the privilege of direct contact with Alex's management. And that does set them apart from other fansites.

I hope that helps a bit.

ETA I see Freespirt has also helped clarify this info.


----------



## Missmel

Assclown?? What the hell is that? I've never heard that before. It was funny because they said it like 5 times.
As for the fan site, I take it as they have the email of his manager or someone in his office, and they ask if it's ok if they do this charity thing or that and if he's attending an event and that's it. I think it's nice that they focus on this and do something positive with their fanaticism and not take it to an obsessive extreme like a lot of 'assclown' stan's in this fandom.


----------



## Missmel

_xxx completely inappropriate_


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Missmel, I'm sitting on the fence here, however I can understand why some people who work on the sites or who follow them might be upset with some of the comments made about ASN or anyone else who has indeed, done work with the blessing of Alex's management to see it derided here.

It's not bullying to stand up for the truth. It's a simple fact not worthy of arguing about that those sites DO have contact with Askars management. End story.

It's also not wise to tell people they cannot post here.


----------



## Genoa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm playing devil's advocate but I'm pretty sure any and all things ASN communicate via all their social media indicates that' Alex's _management_ have given the info, not Alex himself. I've never seen a false claim from them over the past 5 years, or am I missing something?
> 
> @Johanna. The stuff ASN do for charity is actually sanctioned by Alex's management. Again, this is stated in all the releases about it.
> 
> I'm not a member of any of the fan sites etc, but I think it's wrong to make assumptions.



Agree
They never have come off like they speak for Alex to me, and the one on twitter using Alex's name is more than an assclown, I would use stronger language like fraud and con artist, but hey, that's just me. I was a member at SN when it first started, they also made sure people knew they werent affiliated with Alexander as does ASN, they all worked hard to bring every bit of news to fans. I dont understand this discussion, they always were a fansite, if his management gives them info for fans and they disperse it, why the animosity? Management gave the information that Alex wouldnt be at the premiere, many who were only going for him were glad to know this. If a fansite member goes and meet Alex, they are still a fan, I appreciate the sharing, again that's just me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Genoa, I'm not sure why you quoted me as I have no animosity towards these sites. There was one site, who erroneously claimed contact.  That site is not Skarsgard News or ASN.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Wow. A few new members who joined in today in this thread. Are you all from alexskarsgard.net? I didn't know by me asking, I opened up a can of worms here. Sorry about that. 



BagBerry13 said:


> Exactly! It's a fan's imagination going wild them. Unless you're close friends with him or actually live with him you don't know sh*t. You're _just_ a fan site, nothing more nothing less. And since he had stalkers before I think he's wary of any kind of admiration, may it be fans or fan sites.


 
Thanks for clarifying. I wasn't even on the internet when that first site (SN) was around so I have no idea of how things were from all the way back then. When you say he had stalkers, do you mean people who were running websites dedicated to him? I know about the fan girls who see him on the street, take a picture and continue to walk behind him. But from what you wrote, I gather something happened with a fan site of his running a page for him. Anyway thanks. 



a_sussan said:


> Wasn't like last year in a party in NY where one of the "founders" of alexskarsgard net actually met him and he just said hello, posed for pics as he does for his fans but nothing more. My thought is that they "think" they are so much more then they actually are, but in the bitter end, it's still a fan page and not his official page because he don't have one. But then again that's just my thoughts.


 
Like I said, when you have "We do this with Alex's blessing" and "the only page in direct contact with Alex's management" it kind of confuses some to think it could have been official. Those words are seen a lot easier on the pages then the disclaimer that says they aren't his official page, but whatever. Now I know the truth. Thanks 




Johanna81 said:


> And an official site would curb all these issues.


 
Exactly. Many actors have official websites. And it's not about Alex blogging everyday or answering fan question. He doesn't have to do that. Just a basic official website: photos, bio, resume, career updates and links to his charities and films & that would be enough. It would sure help stop the confusion.


----------



## Santress

From what I'm hearing, some people have been falling for this *AlexanderSkars* twitter scammer and giving this person money. I've also heard that some of the fans are so confused that they have been arguing with the fan sites that the scammer is real and that they believe it's Alex.

I imagine that is why they are referencing their (charity) connection to Alex because he does give them items of his to auction off on his behalf for charity.  We've seen items like his Walking With the Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge jacket auctioned off by them.  Those are coming directly from Alex to AlexSkarsgard.net via his management. The charity work AlexSkarsgard.net (aka ASkarsgard.com) does is legit unlike the scammer.

Now regarding tumblr bickering/rants about other sites, the only bickering/rants I've seen recently on tumblr about fan sites was done by a person/site that has a long-standing history of starting fights and harassing certain women and sites in this fandom.   They were even banned from this forum (twice) several years back for bullying.  They have a history of bothering not only fan sites but various women up and down the fandom as myself and Free can both attest to.  

If you see anyone going on these type of rants, it's best not to reply or give them any attention because the one who likes to go on these type of tirades is not being truthful and just trying to start drama and draw others into their harassment.


----------



## Santress

jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for your interesting thoughts about Alex and TB, all pics and videos.
> 
> I guess this pic is from June 06. Alex and Josef are wearing exactly the same clothes like they had on the other fanpics from this day and probably all graduations from high school in Sweden are the same day and Alex was on Valter June 05.


Thanks!  The lady has since confirmed she met them on June 6, 2014 at Kåken.

Eija is also listed as DJing for Kåken that same night from 10pm - 2am.

"FYI  We met Alexander and Josef at Kåken in Stockholm.

It was June 6th. We were there partying and we ran into Alexander, Josef and a few other celebs. It was a very good night!  

-*kMcDiva* YouTube


----------



## audiogirl

As I stated in my first post, I have nothing to do with ASN. I'm not even registered on their website. But I could see there was some confusion, both about them and the scammer. Personally, I think ASN has always been pretty clear about their relationship with Alex and his management. It seems it wasn't understood by some people. That's why I posted. And I think it's why others posted.

It's been helpful that longtime members like Santress and Freespirit have also confirmed this information.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> From what I'm hearing, some people have been falling for this *AlexanderSkars* twitter scammer and giving this person money. I've also heard that some of the fans are so confused that they have been arguing with the fan sites that the scammer is real and that they believe it's Alex.
> 
> I imagine that is why they are referencing their (charity) connection to Alex because he does give them items of his to auction off on his behalf for charity.  We've seen items like his Walking With the Wounded South Pole Allied Challenge jacket auctioned off by them.  Those are coming directly from Alex to AlexSkarsgard.net via his management. The charity work AlexSkarsgard.net (aka ASkarsgard.com) does is legit unlike the scammer.
> 
> Now regarding tumblr bickering/rants about other sites, the only bickering/rants I've seen recently on tumblr about fan sites was done by a person/site that has a long-standing history of starting fights and harassing certain women and sites in this fandom.   *They were even banned from this forum (twice) several years back for bullying.  They have a history of bothering not only fan sites but various women up and down the fandom as myself and Free can both attest to.  *
> 
> If you see anyone going on these type of rants, it's best not to reply or give them any attention because the one who likes to go on these type of tirades is not being truthful and just trying to start drama and draw others into their harassment.



*Yep* :okay:


----------



## Missmel

I'm sorry if I became a bit defensive but I took it as giving a little attitude because people questioned them and I certainly didn't mean it to be too harsh and bullying, I just thought that only joining to 'clarify the truth' when it's exactly what I said they did and Freespirit said and a couple of others said as well, I just didn't talk up their involvement to be more than it is. Sure he knows who they are, as in he knows the people running the site aren't shifty and going to run off with the money, and of course he thanked them, he's a nice guy. Like I said, I think ASN do a great job and it's very nice of them so I hope this isn't taken the wrong way and I'm not trying to start something, and I'm glad the moderation is on the ball, I'll watch how I say things in the future.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> Wow. A few new members who joined in today in this thread. Are you all from alexskarsgard.net? I didn't know by me asking, I opened up a can of worms here. Sorry about that.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. I wasn't even on the internet when that first site (SN) was around so I have no idea of how things were from all the way back then. *When you say he had stalkers, do you mean people who were running websites dedicated to him?* I know about the fan girls who see him on the street, take a picture and continue to walk behind him. But from what you wrote, I gather something happened with a fan site of his running a page for him. Anyway thanks.
> 
> Like I said, when you have "We do this with Alex's blessing" and "the only page in direct contact with Alex's management" it kind of confuses some to think it could have been official. Those words are seen a lot easier on the pages then the disclaimer that says they aren't his official page, but whatever. Now I know the truth. Thanks
> 
> Exactly. Many actors have official websites. And it's not about Alex blogging everyday or answering fan question. He doesn't have to do that. Just a basic official website: photos, bio, resume, career updates and links to his charities and films & that would be enough. It would sure help stop the confusion.



No, I mean actual stalkers. He had one in Sweden early on in his career and I believe there was some trouble in the US too. The fan sites are just delusional about the depth of their relationship with him. Yes, they have contact with his management but that's it.



Missmel said:


> I'm sorry if I became a bit defensive but I took it as giving a little attitude because people questioned them and I certainly didn't mean it to be too harsh and bullying, I just thought that only joining to 'clarify the truth' when it's exactly what I said they did and Freespirit said and a couple of others said as well, I just didn't talk up their involvement to be more than it is. Sure he knows who they are, as in he knows the people running the site aren't shifty and going to run off with the money, and of course he thanked them, he's a nice guy. Like I said, I think ASN do a great job and it's very nice of them so I hope this isn't taken the wrong way and I'm not trying to start something, and I'm glad the moderation is on the ball, I'll watch how I say things in the future.



Yeah I didn't get that either. Why was there a need to registered just to state a fact again that was already posted? It was already posted that, yes, this fan site has contact to people associated to Alex. It was also stated that they probably only have contact with his manager but don't have Alex on speed dial. Hence if you have contact with his manager of course you get the blessing when putting up signed stuff for charity. That was a logical conclusion.
I just don't get why people confuse them with an official site. It's not stated there. They only say they have the blessing and contact to Alex's management. Don't make them more than they are. They get signed stuff and have an email address. Period. I don't get why people try to blow up their status by saying "Oh I have "personal" contact to celebrity X,Y or Z." It doesn't make you better. I think that was the whole discussion in the first place, how they present themselves and their relationship to Alex.


----------



## Genoa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Genoa, I'm not sure why you quoted me as I have no animosity towards these sites. There was one site, who erroneously claimed contact.  That site is not Skarsgard News or ASN.


I said Agree at the top of the post, meaning I agreed with what you said.


----------



## RedTopsy

*Vote for Alex in this poll!* 
Lets get him to semifinal. 

Just click on the link and vote. Thank you 

The Hottest Crush 2014. 


http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/89802494828/the-hottest-crush-2014-quarter-finals-alexander


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks @RedTopsy. I voted.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> *Vote for Alex in this poll!*
> Lets get him to semifinal.
> 
> Just click on the link and vote. Thank you
> 
> The Hottest Crush 2014.
> 
> http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/89802494828/the-hottest-crush-2014-quarter-finals-alexander



Tku Red  and to any casual readers of this thread, pse vote for Alex, he is losing but only just. It won't take a second, there's no need to register, just click on the above link. Tku so much  just look at the man 






crusharchives






skarsgardaddict


----------



## Zola24

Please vote for Alex http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/89802494828/the-hottest-crush-2014-quarter-finals-alexander he's now losing 47% v 53%!! Please help get Alex through to the semi-final. It won't take a minute, just click and vote, it really is that easy. Tku so much  Alex is not just a pretty face, he also has a lovely personality. Sweet perfection 















christinahendricks














sikanapanele


----------



## OHVamp

He's creeping up Red Topsy & Zola. I vote on the slim chance promoters/whoever pay attention to his popularity. Maybe I'm naive but I'm a hopeless fan.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes! Alex is in semifinal now. He won the round. Thanks Zola and OH Vamp for support.
And thank you everyone who voted for Alex.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yeyyyyyyyy  i voted like 20 times lol

Thanks for the gifs Zola


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes  thank you *Red*  *OHVamp*, *Opheliaballs*  and to *everyone who voted* thank you so much :kiss:

Tku2 *Ophelia*, I lv the gifs too 


Eta: I'm not trying to cause controversy again but I think this is worth posting as it just makes me cross and sad at the same time and I hate to think that young and innocent fans may still be tricked by this low life scammer








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> UPDATE - The person that has been saying he is Alexander Skarsgård on Twitter (formerly @AlexanderSkars) is now @ASkarsJohan. His/her tweets are protected, but it&#8217;s the same person that has been scamming good-hearted fans for money promising them prizes (some that were from AlexSkarsgard.Net, involving Kristin Bauer van Straten, Walking With the Wounded, The Giver, even saying a trip was sponsored by Jameson).
> This person has NOTHING to do with Alexander Skarsgård. As you should all know by now, Alex is not on Twitter or Instagram and if does ever decide to join, he would have a verified account.
> Click HERE for more details that show the tweets he/she was sending out.



(I haven't put the link in as it is a repeat of ASN's earlier post on this subject)


----------



## a_sussan

Wohoo


----------



## OHVamp

No problem. I'm a sucker for polls. Go figure.


----------



## Zola24

Kristin Bauer van Straten on Alexander Skarsgård and TB











> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Flare.com asked 12 True Blood cast members to share stories from the set.
> 
> Kristin Bauer van Straten (Pam)
> 
> What was your favourite scene to shoot in the series? Shooting the scene where Eric released me wasnt my favourite, but it was one of the more memorable. It resonated with me personally and Im not sure completely whybut I cried in the table read, the rehearsal, every take, even when the camera was on my back I really felt that one. One scene I am glad I wasnt in: that season two maenad stuffoutside all night in the cold with full black eye lenses in? Im okay I missed that.
> 
> What is the funniest thing youve seen on set? Alex [Skarsgard] and I have had many, many laughs. We spent two 16-hour days hanging on wires in harnesses for our fight scene in the Authority, hanging from the ceiling like puppets, just talking about our weekends and The Colbert Report between takes, being moved around by three groaning men each who held us up.
> 
> Read more on Flare.com http://www.flare.com/celebrity/gall...their-bts-stories/?gallery_page=4#gallery_top
> 
> Sources: Flare.com; HBO, our screen caps










> nevermind63:
> 
> Its family. Im around often Alex for 70 hours a week and we laugh and laugh. My favorite part on the job is the day on the set. I could cry thinking about whenever, like 10 years from now, if Im not next to Alex. Ill be sad.
> 
> - Kristin Bauer on working with Alexander Skarsgard




And just 'cos they look so fab - especially Alex  











> elektrifyingred:
> 
> Eric and Pam  Alex and Kristin ~ Awesome Photo shoot








livelovelaughnessa/sce:skarsgardnews.com


----------



## Zola24

Amelia Rose Blaire on Alexander Skarsgård and TB





> http://www.flare.com/celebrity/gall...their-bts-stories/?gallery_page=8#gallery_top link via ASN:
> 
> Amelia Rose Blaire (Willa Burrell, Eric Northman's new progeny)
> 
> What was the audition process like? &#8220;It was one of the most out-of-body experiences I&#8217;ve ever had in a casting office. My sister&#8217;s cat had just been hit by a car and witnessing the fleeting delicacy of life and death connected me with the material in a way that I was able to completely let go.&#8221;
> What was your favourite scene to shoot? &#8220;Being made into a vampire! The image of someone getting turned has always been so iconic, and getting to experience that first-hand, with an actor as commanding as Alex [Skarsgard], was truly surreal.&#8221;
> What was the scariest thing that you've shot on the series? &#8220;I had the wildest physical reaction when shooting the bite scene in the grave. I remember the sensation of warm liquid slowly flowing down my chest. I looked down and saw all the red blood, and actually thought I was dying. I started shaking and seeing spots. I felt like I was going to faint.&#8221;
> What is the funniest thing you've seen on set? &#8220;C--k socks. They are extremely strange looking contraptions.&#8221;


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Zola for the interviews w/Kristin and Amelia.

Some info I saw about the next episode. No spoilers (no matter what it says):

&#8216;True Blood&#8217; season 7, episode 2 spoilers: Alexander Skarsgard, Carrie Preston, more chatter
June 28, 2014SpoilersTrue Blood





> Sunday night, &#8220;True Blood&#8221; will return once again to HBO, and hopefully at some point during the hour we will find out the answer to an extremely important question: What in the world is going to happen to Arlene and Holly?
> 
> During the premiere, we saw the two parties being captured, and they are now in a position that many have been in before: Captured. They have to figure out how in the world they want to survive, and we imagine that this is not going to be easy for them to figure it out. This is one of the most unknown villains that the likes of these characters have faced before, and we already know that they have a capacity to be deadly based on what we saw during the premiere.
> 
> As for another mystery, we know that in this episode you are going to at least get some more information about what in the world is going on with Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Eric. The last that we saw him was the finale, and Pam is out there still looking for him. Given that the episode is entitled &#8220;I Found You,&#8221; that certainly suggests that you have a reason to be hopeful. Also, remember here that this is the final season of the show, and are they really going to keep one of the most-popular characters of the show off-screen for most of the run? We sincerely doubt it. We know that in between Sunday&#8217;s episode and the next one, you should get at least some answers about where he&#8217;s been and what he&#8217;s been up to.



http://cartermatt.com/124069/true-b...s-alexander-skarsgard-carrie-preston-chatter/

My response to this is Really? _ hopefully at some point during the hour we will find out the answer to an extremely important question: What in the world is going to happen to Arlene and Holly?_ THIS is an extremely important question? For who?

And this comment about Eric:  _Also, remember here that this is the final season of the show, and are they really going to keep one of the most-popular characters of the show off-screen for most of the run? We sincerely doubt it._ This person obviously has no clue. The answer to that is yes, yes they are.

Still haven't watched the first ep and won't watch tomorrow night, either. Until I hear that there's something worthwhile watching, I'm out.

 Also saw this on twitter:

 Kitty Lou @KittyLouVintage  ·  13h
At Kedleston with @TVS_Events only to find they're filming #Tarzan here! Hello #AlexanderSkarsgard &#55357;&#56845; pic.twitter.com/MpJ6SjA6Fi


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Amelia Rose Blaire on Alexander Skarsgård and TB
> 
> "with an actor as commanding as Alex [Skarsgard]"
> 
> View attachment 2669365



I think she liked working with Alex. There was another interview from earlier in the year where she kept mentioning his Porsche.



VampFan said:


> Thanks, Zola for the interviews w/Kristin and Amelia.
> 
> Some info I saw about the next episode. No spoilers (no matter what it says):
> 
> True Blood season 7, episode 2 spoilers: Alexander Skarsgard, Carrie Preston, more chatter
> June 28, 2014SpoilersTrue Blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://*cartermatt.com*/124069/true-blood-season-7-episode-2-spoilers-alexander-skarsgard-carrie-preston-chatter/
> 
> My response to this is Really? _ hopefully at some point during the hour we will find out the answer to an extremely important question: What in the world is going to happen to Arlene and Holly?_ THIS is an extremely important question? For who?
> 
> And this comment about Eric:  *Also, remember here that this is the final season of the show, and are they really going to keep one of the most-popular characters of the show off-screen for most of the run? We sincerely doubt it. This person obviously has no clue. The answer to that is yes, yes they are.*
> 
> Still haven't watched the first ep and won't watch tomorrow night, either. Until I hear that there's something worthwhile watching, I'm out.
> 
> Also saw this on twitter:
> 
> Kitty Lou @KittyLouVintage  ·  13h
> *At Kedleston with @TVS_Events only to find they're filming #Tarzan here! Hello #AlexanderSkarsgard &#65533;&#65533; pic.twitter.com/MpJ6SjA6Fi*



This site doesn't actually know anything more than any other reviewer that got the first two episodes. 

And per Buckner we know he filmed the last four episodes piecemeal so they could adjust to Alex's schedule. He'll be in the episodes from here on out. How much, and who with, who knows.


"Fans of the Alabama Shakes will  have no trouble recognizing the song -- and the thick, powerfully  evocative voice -- that plays over the end credits of the June 29  episode of "True Blood." 
 Promo poster for Season 7 of "True Blood." (HBO photo) 
 The tune is "I Found You," a concert staple for the soul-rock band  from Athens, and a track from the 2012 debut album, "Boys & Girls."  Lead singer Brittany Howard is a force to be reckoned with in the music world, and her deep Southern timbre is as distinctive as it gets.
 The title of that episode echoes the song, and without spoiling  anything, we can tell you that an important character starts and ends  the program by saying, "You found me." But each time, those words have  very different meanings."


http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/06/true_blood_hbo_alabama_shakes.html

I'm getting the impression that they're doing a lot of exterior/interior filming, but not necessarily with the actors yet.
Alex may have been at the movies:

https://twitter.com/SianRodgers @Poppy_Carter​ · 12h
@*SianRodgers* guess who's in front of me in the queue for cinema tickets in notting hill right now!!!?


@*SianRodgers* skarsgard!!!! 
​@Poppy_Carter​ · 12h

https://twitter.com/Poppy_Carter/status/482891575752925184​​ 
Here's hoping that when they do start principal photography, which should be any day now, we get some shots of him. 

This ninja stuff is getting very old.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Zola for the interviews w/Kristin and Amelia.
> 
> Some info I saw about the next episode. No spoilers (no matter what it says):
> 
> True Blood season 7, episode 2 spoilers: Alexander Skarsgard, Carrie Preston, more chatter
> June 28, 2014SpoilersTrue Blood
> 
> http://cartermatt.com/124069/true-b...s-alexander-skarsgard-carrie-preston-chatter/
> 
> My response to this is Really? _ hopefully at some point during the hour we will find out the answer to an extremely important question: What in the world is going to happen to Arlene and Holly?_ THIS is an extremely important question? For who?
> 
> And this comment about Eric:  _Also, remember here that this is the final season of the show, and are they really going to keep one of the most-popular characters of the show off-screen for most of the run? We sincerely doubt it._ This person obviously has no clue. *The answer to that is yes, yes they are.*
> 
> Still haven't watched the first ep and won't watch tomorrow night, either. Until I hear that there's something worthwhile watching, I'm out.
> 
> Also saw this on twitter:
> 
> Kitty Lou @KittyLouVintage  ·  13h
> *At Kedleston with @TVS_Events only to find they're filming #Tarzan here! Hello #AlexanderSkarsgard *&#65533;&#65533; pic.twitter.com/MpJ6SjA6Fi



Tku Vamp  TB7 is a complete yawn-fest although you might want to watch *spoiler* the last 10 minutes (or however long they decide to show Eric) as a lot of people seem to think that this is when the much hyped Eric/Jason sex scene will occur. Link (as photos can't be unseen, hah, and I don't want to spoil 7.02 for anyone - they're only tb pre-view s/caps), http://askarsjustsoswedish.tumblr.c...fortplace-skarsgardfans-trueblood-promo#notes although if it's anything like the 'sexy and provocative' Eric scene in last year's finale, I'm not getting my hopes up.

I also don't think Eric is going to feature very much at all in this final season. Idk Alex didn't look his usual self in that TB 'farewell' show, and I just wondered if he was thinking, "all the hard work I put into the nuances of Eric's character and this is how he is finally portrayed"  

Tku for the Kedleston Hall tweet  I'm getting so excited about Tarzan now it's all coming together. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I think she liked working with Alex*. There was another interview from earlier in the year where she kept mentioning his Porsche.
> 
> This site doesn't actually know anything more than any other reviewer that got the first two episodes.
> 
> And per Buckner we know he filmed the last four episodes piecemeal so they could adjust to Alex's schedule. He'll be in the episodes from here on out. How much, and who with, who knows.
> 
> "Fans of the Alabama Shakes will  have no trouble recognizing the song -- and the thick, powerfully  evocative voice -- that plays over the end credits of the June 29  episode of "True Blood."
> Promo poster for Season 7 of "True Blood." (HBO photo)
> The tune is "I Found You," a concert staple for the soul-rock band  from Athens, and a track from the 2012 debut album, "Boys & Girls."  Lead singer Brittany Howard is a force to be reckoned with in the music world, and her deep Southern timbre is as distinctive as it gets.
> The title of that episode echoes the song, and without spoiling  anything, we can tell you that an important character starts and ends  the program by saying, "You found me." But each time, those words have  very different meanings."
> http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/06/true_blood_hbo_alabama_shake.html
> 
> I'm getting the impression that they're doing a lot of exterior/interior filming, but not necessarily with the actors yet.
> *Alex may have been at the movies:*
> 
> https://twitter.com/SianRodgers @Poppy_Carter​ · 12h
> @*SianRodgers* guess who's in front of me in the queue for cinema tickets in notting hill right now!!!?
> 
> 
> @*SianRodgers* skarsgard!!!!
> ​@Poppy_Carter​ · 12h
> 
> https://twitter.com/Poppy_Carter/status/482891575752925184​​
> Here's hoping that when they do start principal photography, which should be any day now, we get some shots of him.
> 
> *This ninja stuff is getting very old*.



I think they all like working with Alex, as someone, I can't remember who now, said how helpful he was on and off set with them. Also Lucy donated £1000 to Alex's WwtW a/c and you don't do something like that unless you have affection.

Tku for the tweets, so Alex is still in London. I'm almost embarrassed to say, "I wonder which movie he saw?" 

I think ninja Skars is pretty safe whilst he's in the UK as he's only been papped at the Chiltern Firehouse apart from that he's been pretty free to wander around under the radar, so yes 'leaked' set pix would be more than welcome


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku Vamp  *TB7 is a complete yawn-fest although you might want to watch spoiler the last 10 minutes (or however long they decide to show Eric) as a lot of people seem to think that this is when the much hyped Eric/Jason sex scene will occur.* Link (as photos can't be unseen, hah, and I don't want to spoil 7.02 for anyone - they're only tb pre-view s/caps), http://askarsjustsoswedish.tumblr.c...fortplace-skarsgardfans-trueblood-promo#notes although if it's anything like the 'sexy and provocative' Eric scene in last year's finale, I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> I also don't think Eric is going to feature very much at all in this final season. Idk Alex didn't look his usual self in that TB 'farewell' show, and I just wondered if he was thinking, "all the hard work I put into the nuances of Eric's character and this is how he is finally portrayed"
> 
> Tku for the Kedleston Hall tweet  I'm getting so excited about Tarzan now it's all coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think they all like working with Alex,* as someone, I can't remember who now, said how helpful he was on and off set with them. Also Lucy donated £1000 to Alex's WwtW a/c and you don't do something like that unless you have affection.
> 
> Tku for the tweets, so Alex is still in London. I'm almost embarrassed to say, "I wonder which movie he saw?"
> 
> I think ninja Skars is pretty safe whilst he's in the UK as he's only been papped at the *Chiltern Firehouse apart from that he's been pretty free to wander around under the radar,* so yes 'leaked' set pix would be more than welcome



From my post:  we can tell you that an *important character starts and ends*  the program  by saying, "You found me." But each time, those words have  very  different meanings."  My understanding, from multiple reviews from people who've seen the episode, is it's Dream Eric in the first few minutes, and then Real Eric at the end, briefly. And* SPOILER*,              

please remember some of those fan set photos and his makeup. So I think if you want to miss most of the middle of the episode you'll be fine in doing so.

It does seem that most of his coworkers, on whatever set it is, seem to like him.

While I think he's been very very busy with preproduction, I do think he's been able to get out and about, without being noticed. Though previous visits to London we've had more fan sightings/pics than this stay.
Chiltern Firehouse is the hot place to be, but it looks like he's avoided it since his first week there. Maybe he's just trying to avoid being near Lindsay Lohan. 

I am hoping, that with The Giver premiere coming up in 6 weeks, that he'll be able to fit in some promotion for that. A new interview, some new pics. Anything? It's been almost a year since we've had a new interview or photo shoot. I think the last one was when he was in Denmark promoting WMK.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think she liked working with Alex. There was another interview from earlier in the year where she kept mentioning his Porsche.
> 
> 
> 
> This site doesn't actually know anything more than any other reviewer that got the first two episodes.
> 
> And per Buckner we know he filmed the last four episodes piecemeal so they could adjust to Alex's schedule. He'll be in the episodes from here on out. How much, and who with, who knows.
> 
> 
> "Fans of the Alabama Shakes will  have no trouble recognizing the song -- and the thick, powerfully  evocative voice -- that plays over the end credits of the June 29  episode of "True Blood."
> Promo poster for Season 7 of "True Blood." (HBO photo)
> The tune is "I Found You," a concert staple for the soul-rock band  from Athens, and a track from the 2012 debut album, "Boys & Girls."  Lead singer Brittany Howard is a force to be reckoned with in the music world, and her deep Southern timbre is as distinctive as it gets.
> The title of that episode echoes the song, and without spoiling  anything, we can tell you that an important character starts and ends  the program by saying, "You found me." But each time, those words have  very different meanings."
> 
> 
> http://www.al.com/entertainment/index.ssf/2014/06/true_blood_hbo_alabama_shakes.html
> 
> I'm getting the impression that they're doing a lot of exterior/interior filming, but not necessarily with the actors yet.
> Alex may have been at the movies:
> 
> https://twitter.com/SianRodgers @Poppy_Carter​ · 12h
> @*SianRodgers* guess who's in front of me in the queue for cinema tickets in notting hill right now!!!?
> 
> 
> @*SianRodgers* skarsgard!!!!
> ​@Poppy_Carter​ · 12h
> 
> https://twitter.com/Poppy_Carter/status/482891575752925184​​
> Here's hoping that when they do start principal photography, which should be any day now, we get some shots of him.
> 
> This ninja stuff is getting very old.



I'm a huge fan of the Alabama Shakes. I played that song constantly when it was freshly out. Love it! Sad to see it get used for this last season. It deserved better.

I think principal photography for _Tarzan_ already started because Christoph Waltz is already shooting in full costume in London.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Alabama Shakes. I played that song constantly when it was freshly out. Love it!* Sad to see it get used for this last season. It deserved better.*
> 
> I think principal photography for _Tarzan_ already started because* Christoph Waltz is already shooting in full costume in London.*




The one area of TB that has stayed consistently good is their music, they usually do have excellent songs.

Oh, good! I wonder if Christoph will shoot all his Tarzan scenes and then move on to Tulip Fever, since that's also started filming.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> From my post:  we can tell you that an *important character starts and ends*  the program  by saying, "You found me." But each time, those words have  very  different meanings."  My understanding, from multiple reviews from people who've seen the episode, is it's Dream Eric in the first few minutes, and then Real Eric at the end, briefly. And* SPOILER*,
> 
> please remember some of those fan set photos and his makeup. So I think if you want to miss most of the middle of the episode you'll be fine in doing so.
> 
> It does seem that most of his coworkers, on whatever set it is, seem to like him.
> 
> While I think he's been very very busy with preproduction, I do think he's been able to get out and about, without being noticed. Though previous visits to London we've had more fan sightings/pics than this stay.
> Chiltern Firehouse is the hot place to be, but it looks like he's avoided it since his first week there. Maybe he's just trying to avoid being near Lindsay Lohan.
> 
> I am hoping, that with The Giver premiere coming up in 6 weeks, that he'll be able to fit in some promotion for that. A new interview, some new pics. Anything? It's been almost a year since we've had a new interview or photo shoot. I think the last one was when he was in Denmark promoting WMK.



TB7 - Apologies, Buckeye, you are perfectly right. So it's the first few minutes, do something else, then the last minute or so  Tku


----------



## Zola24

Ok, do I put *spoiler*? Is it even possible to write *spoiler* and then post a fab gif? For those who don't want to see (as if) close and scrunch your eyes up right now! Tku 










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;..a V-dream I mean. And I&#8217;m told by someone that&#8217;s seen it, the Eric and Jason lovin makes previous similar scenes look tame by comparison. The adjective she used for Kwanten and Skarsgard was &#8220;fearless&#8221;.
> Finally, something to look forward to. (thx H)
> 
> Tagged: stop undressing him with your eyes dude...that's my job, (and I'm good at it even if the zippers are a *****), Alexander Skarsgard, ....you know he's game., Ryan Kwanten, also game., thanks hestia.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This ninja stuff is getting very old.


 
Poor guy deserves his privacy though :wondering


----------



## gloomyharlow

*Spoliers:* 

from askarsswedishmeatballs:

Sexy gif from imwithkanye

https://33.media.tumblr.com/64141601a72fe99fded2155f1cf05c1c/tumblr_n7yk2iGRZR1qanm80o1_500.gif

More gif's posted at Out's official page http://www.out.com/entertainment/po...nt-jason-stackhouse-latest-episode-true-blood


----------



## scaredsquirrel

So - for those of us who have seen or not seen, some good guidance - before posting Alex-related pics, probably wait at least until the next day (meaning post midnight ET) to post anything visual esp because it would be spoiling time zones and not yet ready for prime time (in real terms).  Yes, it deals with Alex, but I know a lot of folks have noted in the past they would like us not to do that until they had a chance to see them (appreciate Tumblr will do whatever they do).


----------



## gloomyharlow

*This is NOT the TV forum, post True Blood posts in the True Blood thread WITH the spoiler tags.*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Poor guy deserves his privacy though :wondering



I'd be fine with stills from the set on a constant basis.


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> So - for those of us who have seen or not seen, some good guidance - before posting Alex-related pics, probably wait at least until the next day (meaning post midnight ET) to post anything visual esp because it would be spoiling time zones and not yet ready for prime time (in real terms).  Yes, it deals with Alex, but I know a lot of folks have noted in the past they would like us not to do that until they had a chance to see them (appreciate Tumblr will do whatever they do).


 

Is there a rule to spoilers on this page? I didn't have any idea.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd be fine with stills from the set on a constant basis.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that.


 
Don't you see the HEP V veins in the caps?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

gloomyharlow said:


> Is there a rule to spoilers on this page? I didn't have any idea.



Gloomy, someone more technical than me can probably tell you how to post spoiler material, I know I see the shields on threads here that would help keep it under wraps.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

SPOILER:












gloomyharlow said:


> Don't you see the HEP V veins in the caps?




Yes, saw them in the fan set photos from months ago. It still doesn't mean he's going to die.


----------



## Bandwagons

These gifs commemorate the first make out scene Alex has ever filmed where he didn't immediately shove his tongue down their throat.


----------



## Bandwagons

Also, I copied this from the tv forum for you. Not 100% sure if it works here, though. 

Please wrap the [ spoiler ]spoiler here[ /spoiler ] BB code tags (without the spaces in the brackets) around text you want to keep hidden as a possible spoiler. To unveil a spoiler, simply mouse over.


----------



## Santress

Some nice promo stills from tonight's episode.
I don't think these are too spoilery.











(Source:  *The Vault*)


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> Gloomy, someone more technical than me can probably tell you how to post spoiler material, I know I see the shields on threads here that would help keep it under wraps.


 
Yeah, I'll just stick to posting on my tumblr anyway. Take care guys.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the images everyone.

In the last one you posted Santress... it looks like Ryan is just about ready to smirk a laugh. I can imagine the fun they had.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gloomy, I didn't mean NOT to post. It's just there's a way to without it being out and loud on the thread, as per the how to on hiding spoilers. And we get creamed for talking about TB too much as per the greeting to this new thread by Swanky on Page 1.


----------



## Swanky

Oy. . .  first of all, no one's getting "creamed" thankyouverymuch.  If you notice the simple title of this forum, it's for news and gossip, this just happens to _*not*_ be the TV forum.
So. . . . people have complained that there's spoilers, naturally that makes me the bad guy.

This thread is for news, gossip, photos, etc. . .  not his tv show.  We have a forum specifically for that because over the past eight plus years I've been here, we've learned that this way makes sense on the organizational front.  So please humor us


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Apologies Swanky..lol. Slapped lightly on the wrist?


----------



## Swanky

Nope, a simple reminder.


----------



## BagBerry13

I think people are posting on here about TB because not much else is going on and they desperately try to keep that thread on the first page. I mean it's not that hard to go over to the TV thread but I guess no one's talking there as much about Alex as here.

And btw, didn't Alex once say he likes doing nude or sex scenes only if it's coherent with the story and helps the story? I don't see anything helping here except exploiting two good-looking guys to bring back the success of previous seasons. I mean he's even wearing the same black dress shirt as in the scene with Talbot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bag..it was actually following on from last season where Jason had Eric's blood  So to me its coherent.

Someone on Tumblr posted the EW interview regarding that and the discussion with both Alex and Ryan about the motivations.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bag..it was actually following on from last season where Jason had Eric's blood  So to me its coherent.
> 
> Someone on Tumblr posted the EW interview regarding that and the discussion with both Alex and Ryan about the motivations.



Well yeah, as I said, they try to ride the success wave from previous seasons even though last season wasn't all that and a bag of chips either, I heard. Ok, then help me out here. Why did he give Jason his blood in the last season?
The only way they can get those nude/sex scenes in is with those blood-induced dreams because otherwise no normal person would sleep with each other in Bon Temps ever again after what they've gone through.


----------



## Idun

Didn't Jason get drained to the point of almost dying and Eric stepped up for some reason (Sookie, I guess)? I'm managed to block it out of my memory  It's nice seeing Alex in makeout scenes but I've got to say I think they've milked the same sex scenes to the max at this point so much that if feels quite silly to me. Perhaps I'm just finally well and truly over TB...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I think people are posting on here about TB because not much else is going on and they desperately try to keep that thread on the first page. I mean it's not that hard to go over to the TV thread but I guess no one's talking there as much about Alex as here.
> 
> And btw, didn't Alex once say he likes doing nude or sex scenes only if it's coherent with the story and helps the story? I don't see anything helping here except exploiting two good-looking guys to bring back the success of previous seasons.* I mean he's even wearing the same black dress shirt as in the scene with Talbot.*




Nope:







http://www.douxreviews.com/2010/08/true-blood-night-on-sun.html


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Oops! See, memory fades. It looked so familiar the way it was opened up. But at least I got the dress shirt part right.


----------



## Zola24

More good news 







> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgårds IMDb rating continues to rise. Hes up 27 spots to #47 this week. His rating has been going up steadily since the end of May 2014.
> 
> Whats even more impressive is that he has barely been seen this year - only appearing in the Farewell to Bon Temps True Blood special on HBO since he did a guest spot on Eastbound and Down back in November (also on HBO). He has been in promos for The Giver, which is coming out worldwide starting on August 15 and will is prepping for shooting Tarzan Untamed in London. He also shot The Diary of a Teenage Girl in January, which should be released in 2015.
> 
> Wed LOVE to see a new interview/magazine cover/photo shoot sometime soon.


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Oops! See, memory fades. It looked so familiar the way it was opened up. But at least I got the dress shirt part right.



Oh what the heck, just a very quick TB mention - yes, that "look" is familiar and it reminded me very much of this 





mametupa


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I remember the Talbot scene shirt because it was ugly.

And they've officially started filming:

The studio also revealed that its action adventure _Tarzan_ started shooting in the U.K. Monday. It will film at Warner Bros. Studios Leavesden and on location.
Tarzan stars Alexander Skarsgard, Margot Robbie, Samuel L Jackson and Christoph Waltz and is directed by David Yates, director of the last four Harry Potter films. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/warner-bros-expand-uk-studio-715699


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, yes that shirt was a bit fugly but I think it had to be to distract from Talbot's suit 

Oh wow, the Tarzan news  I am so excited  I can hardly believe after all this time it's actually happening, especially with such a stellar cast, great back-up, David Yates, and WB, it is going to be so good, and Alex will be awesome as the very talented and hard working lead


----------



## Bandwagons

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah, yes that shirt was a bit fugly but I think it had to be to distract from Talbot's suit



Whoa, whoa, whoa. Talbot's suit was FABULOUS. 


The whole scene was supposed to look like an melodramatic telenovela, but it just looked like regular True Blood. Also, I do enjoy his hair unbleached like it was at the end. And floppy. If only Tarzan could look like that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Hah, yes that shirt was a bit fugly *but I think it had to be to distract from Talbot's suit
> 
> Oh wow, the Tarzan news  I am so excited  I can hardly believe after all this time it's actually happening, especially with such a stellar cast, great back-up, David Yates, and WB, it is going to be so good, and Alex will be awesome as the very talented and hard working lead



I think he's one of the few who could have made less ugly than it actually is. Brown and white stripes aren't a good look for anyone.

And Michael K of DListed weighs in:

Bless HBO: This Is The Reason Why Motion Picture Recording Devices Were Invented...If every TV in the world shut down and stopped working, it would be  okay, because the greatest scene in the history of television has aired  and all the TV people can go home now. Their jobs are done. Someone said  on another blog that the scene was completely unnecessary and totally  pandering, but they need to be slapped twice across the face with the  definition of _unnecessary_, because that Sean Cody with mood lighting scene was completely necessary...Thank you to everyone who took part in creating the camera. Thank you to  everyone who took part in creating HBO. Thank you to everyone who took  part in creating ASkars. And I even want to thank everyone who took part  in creating that cheesy background music. Because together, they  created this beautiful, beautiful fanfiction come-to-life scene that is  relevant to all of my interests...And it would be a perfect season if every episode was full of nothing  but Jasons wet dreams. Correction: It would be a perfect season if one  episode showed Soooookeh and Beeeehl dying slow deaths and the rest of  the episodes were full of nothing but Jasons wet dreams.



http://dlisted.com/2014/06/30/bless...tion-picture-recording-devices-were-invented/


----------



## a_sussan

I doing a quick jump in here, but I thought the scene with Alex and Ryan was kind off sexy and tremendous hilarious. Must say I laugtht out loud. Now going back to regular base to new news about out Ninja-Skars.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*"Barnow:* I co-wrote the episode where Eric and Sookie have their first kiss thats not a dream in  season 3, so that was exciting. But theres kinda nothing more  delicious than being in a fire-burning, candlelit bedroom with Eric  Northman and Jason Stackhouse and watching what unfolds. It was as fun  as it could have been, and I may or may not have said to the boys, If  my career ended tonight, Id be fine. [_Laughs_] I think they looked at me like I really, really needed to just stop talking. But it was a good time.
*Deutch:* Did she tell you this story? I probably  shouldnt tell you this, but I dont care. All the girls have major  understandable crushes on Alex. We were doing the scene, and at a  certain point, Kate came up to Alex to tell him about a line change, and  as she was telling him, he started to play the part with her, and he  looked in her eyes and connected with her, and she started to swoon. I  had to catch her. It was hilarious. Im not making it up. Its true."


http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/29/true-blood-jason-sex-dream-eric/


----------



## mlm123

The only good thing about True Blood last night was the Eric/Jason sex dream. I agree with everyone that's said it was no more exciting than any other Eric sex scenes, but I have to admit, I did find it kinda hot, and it was good for a laugh.  It's hard to believe the show has turned into what it is now, seeing how previous seasons were so good. I'm so excited that all us Eric/Alex fans get to see him die of a horrible virus. *NOT!!* Wasn't burning him alive enough!?? *shakes head*


----------



## Blue Irina

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I remember the Talbot scene shirt because it was ugly.
> 
> And they've officially started filming:
> 
> The studio also revealed that its action adventure _Tarzan_ started shooting in the U.K. Monday. It will film at Warner Bros. Studios Leavesden and on location.
> Tarzan stars Alexander Skarsgard, Margot Robbie, Samuel L Jackson and Christoph Waltz and is directed by David Yates, director of the last four Harry Potter films.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/warner-bros-expand-uk-studio-715699


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And Michael K of DListed weighs in:





BuckeyeChicago said:


> "Barnow: I co-wrote the episode where Eric and Sookie have their first kiss that&#8217;s not a dream in  season 3, so that was exciting. But there&#8217;s kinda nothing more  delicious than being in a fire-burning, candlelit bedroom with Eric  Northman and Jason Stackhouse and watching what unfolds.



Tku for the hilarious Michael K report and link :'D and the EW i'view was interesting although I thought it was a bit self congratulatory. 




a_sussan said:


> I doing a quick jump in here, but I thought the scene with Alex and Ryan was kind off sexy and tremendous hilarious. Must say I laugtht out loud. Now going back to regular base to new news about out Ninja-Skars.





megamoore67 said:


> The only good thing about True Blood last night was the Eric/Jason sex dream. I agree with everyone that's said it was no more exciting than any other Eric sex scenes, but I have to admit, I did find it kinda hot, and it was good for a laugh.  It's hard to believe the show has turned into what it is now, seeing how previous seasons were so good. I'm so excited that all us Eric/Alex fans get to see him die of a horrible virus. *NOT!!* Wasn't burning him alive enough!?? *shakes head*



*Spoiler* Yes, the sex scene was played for laughs but j*c it was extremely sensual and erotic :'D I don't think Eric's going to die and I think Sookie's blood may have something to do with saving him. (I can't say any more as we then should be in the TB7 thread).



I think it's ok to post these as they are only vaguely spoilerish and Alex/Eric is in extreme sexy Viking mode :'D There's no point in posting any of the actual sex scenes as I have a feeling the mods will remove them.









> henricavyll:
> 
> Shaken, not stirred

























henricavyll








> beaufortplace:
> 
> Cocktail (2014)
> 
> He really knows how to prepare a Martini
> 
> #just for fun




Eta: I almost forgot, there's a poll by Truetotheend where they want to know who is your favourite character on TB. If it's not posted on the TB7 thread I'll put it on there. Eric is at 76% (hah), suck on that Buckner + Co, but if you get a chance it would be good if you could pop over there and vote quickly. It's a simple click link and it would be so good if Alex's percentage went even higher


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the gifs zola, I love the cocktail one


----------



## BagBerry13

A bit of progress in the Isaak case Alex supported. His three lawyers reported the Eritrean president to the Swedish police which means they can "take action" (probably meaning arresting) when he enters the country.



*OT:* If anyone has tips, hints, contacts, a blackmail strategy or anything on internships in either Göteborg or Stockholm, could he please PM me. I'm actually really helpful in a workplace and I know how to make coffee. I'm getting desperate by now. Tack så mycket.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gloomy, I didn't mean NOT to post. It's just there's a way to without it being out and loud on the thread, as per the how to on hiding spoilers. And we get creamed for talking about TB too much as per the greeting to this new thread by Swanky on Page 1.


 
I meant pictures/spoilers. Not about _me_ posting _here_. lol I'll post pics/spoilers on my tumblr is what I meant. I'm not good with rules, HTML codes, etc. to be honest, so hopefully I clarified. 


And excited that Tarzan started filming. 

Now if only *Hidden* was finally released.


----------



## RedTopsy

From the filming of Tarzan:



> Warner Bros steps up security at Kedleston Hall by employing security guards and ensuring that the cast and crew of Tarzan arrive in 4x4s with black tinted windows.
> 
> THE rumour-mill in Ashbourne has gone into overdrive over filming for the new Tarzan blockbuster which has come to Kedleston Hall.
> The film stars Alexander Skarsgard, Samuel L Jackson and Margot Robbie but it is not clear who is at the stately home this week. The grounds have been shut off, with only the small entrance, off the main road, open.
> A security guard is patrolling the gate and large black 4x4s with tinted windows were seen leaving the site.
> Journalists trying to enter the grounds were told the house was closed.
> Driving along Kedleston Road, it is possible to make out the large cranes with what appears to be lighting rigs suspended above the roof of the house.




http://www.ashbournenewstelegraph.c...dleston-Hall/story-21312158-detail/story.html

Pics from Facebook: Tarzan 2016 with Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the Tarzan info. It's sort of exciting.


----------



## Bandwagons

For some reason I thought it was going to be released on July 2015. 2 years is forever...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

What fun! 
Rachel was the high bidder of our ASN auction for Alexanders jacket that he wore on his South Pole trek with and raising funds for Walking With The Wounded.
She sent us a couple photos of the jacket which arrived yesterday.
Heres a little info she sent with the pix.
"Its Gizmo Wheatleys 11th bday today so it only seemed fitting that I include him in with the jacket given it arrived the same day.
The other photo is of some nuts Greg found in one of the pockets. 
Another souvenir from the South Pole!
We feel so honoured to have been a part of such an amazing organisation! You guys rock!
And if you either of you could please pass on our thanks and gratitude to Alex for the amazing donation, including the almond and macadamia nuts lol (happy for this email to be sent to him with the photos). 
Well, Rachel, we think YOU ROCK! Thank you for helping a charity near & dear to Alexander. AND thank you for sharing these pix with all of us!
Thanks for showing us Alexs nuts too!!
Puss och kram


http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/90554938207/what-fun-rachel-was-the-high-bidder-of-our-asn





​


----------



## Varya03

So this is random... but does anyone wonder (or know) what happened to Alex's anchor necklace? 

My theory is he gave it to Onata Aprile after filming... but what are your guys thoughts?


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks for the gifs zola, I love the cocktail one



Tku  I lv the cocktail p/shop too - I'm hoping it'll inspire some great fanfic's 




RedTopsy said:


> From the filming of Tarzan:
> 
> ashbournenewstelegraph.co.uk/Stars-shining-Kedleston-Hall/story-21312158-detail/story.html[/url]
> 
> Pics from Facebook: Tarzan 2016 with Alexander Skarsgard



Tku for the Tarzan news 

Also from the set






> margotdaily:
> 
> "@margotrobbie: Birthday on set - 24 today "



I know it's not Alex but it's a start (lol), and I'm loving Margot's hair colour  I can hardly bear the suspense of wondering what Alex/Tarzan's is going to look like.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> What fun!
> Rachel was the high bidder of our ASN auction for Alexander&#8217;s jacket that he wore on his South Pole trek with and raising funds for Walking With The Wounded.[/FONT]
> 
> alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/90554938207/what-fun-rachel-was-the-high-bidder-of-our-asn[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]​



Tku for the WwtW news - if only we had known the auction was not just for Alex's jacket but also his nuts too! 




Varya03 said:


> So this is random... but does anyone wonder (or know) what happened to Alex's anchor necklace?
> 
> My theory is he gave it to Onata Aprile after filming... but what are your guys thoughts?



I don't know although I haven't checked my bedside table yet  but I think, although your idea is a nice one, that he just lost it


----------



## Kitkath70

Varya03 said:


> So this is random... but does anyone wonder (or know) what happened to Alex's anchor necklace?
> 
> My theory is he gave it to Onata Aprile after filming... but what are your guys thoughts?



I often wonder about that too. That would be lovely if that's what happened to it.   My absolute favorite picture is the one of him reading something at the table and she's leaning against him playing with his necklace.  Very swoon worthy


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BagBerry13 said:


> A bit of progress in the Isaak case Alex supported. His three lawyers reported the Eritrean president to the Swedish police which means they can "take action" (probably meaning arresting) when he enters the country.
> 
> 
> 
> *OT:* If anyone has tips, hints, contacts, a blackmail strategy or anything on internships in either Göteborg or Stockholm, could he please PM me. I'm actually really helpful in a workplace and I know how to make coffee. I'm getting desperate by now. Tack så mycket.


*OT:* you're pretty late, girl. The company I'm working for picked the apprentices by the end of last year for the internship which starts by this August. 
Anyhoo, I know that Gröna Lund is always looking for interns and one does not even have to speak nor understand the Swedish language.......Stockholm University is pretty helpful when it comes to internships......and (if you haven't already done it) you might get in contact with Deutsch-Schwedische-Handelskammer here in Sweden or the Swedish embassy in Berlin they are very helpful too.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for all the updates & pretty.

From Stephen's Facebook and instagram:





"One last trip to @toddmasters for some SFX stuff. Spotted myself on the wall with #Alexander Skarsgard don't know who that is top left though..! #tbs7 #trueblood #true blood hbo #true to the end."

-*StephenMoyer* Facebook


----------



## BagBerry13

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *OT:* you're pretty late, girl. The company I'm working for picked the apprentices by the end of last year for the internship which starts by this August.
> Anyhoo, I know that Gröna Lund is always looking for interns and one does not even have to speak nor understand the Swedish language.......Stockholm University is pretty helpful when it comes to internships......and (if you haven't already done it) you might get in contact with Deutsch-Schwedische-Handelskammer here in Sweden or the Swedish embassy in Berlin they are very helpful too.



Well, it's not like this is my first attempt at an internship (btw it's just for the summer). I already applied in the beginning of May in London and Dublin (the internship is about maintaining/improving English) but unlike the German mentality (or apparently the Swedish one too) they don't like to plan much in advance. The response I got was they wait till the date comes closer. When I wrote awhile later to ask again about a decision they said they haven't even looked at the applications yet because they got an intern until mid-July. Thank you very much for wasting my time.
So I thought Swedes speak pretty good English too so I could go there. And I don't mind learning Swedish either along the way. But I hope to get an internship in Berlin now. So I at least get the practical training when not the language training.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Varya03 said:


> So this is random... but does anyone wonder (or know) what happened to Alex's anchor necklace?
> 
> My theory is he gave it to Onata Aprile after filming... but what are your guys thoughts?




He was last seen with the anchor necklace in December 2012. I think he just lost it. 



Zola24 said:


> Tku  I lv the cocktail p/shop too - I'm hoping it'll inspire some great fanfic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the Tarzan news
> 
> Also from the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not Alex but it's a start (lol), and I'm loving Margot's hair colour  *I can hardly bear the suspense of wondering what Alex/Tarzan's is going to look like.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the WwtW news - if only we had known the auction was not just for Alex's jacket but also his nuts too!
> 
> 
> I don't know although I haven't checked my bedside table yet  but I think, although your idea is a nice one, that he just lost it



They definitely need to release stills ASAP. I know they just started filming, so hopefully soon.


----------



## Claer

As to the pics of SFX stuff - now we have an idea what Alex would look like if he goes bald!


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for all the updates & pretty.
> 
> From Stephen's Facebook and instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One last trip to @toddmasters for some SFX stuff. Spotted myself on the wall with #Alexander Skarsgard don't know who that is top left though..! #tbs7 #trueblood #true blood hbo #true to the end."
> 
> -*StephenMoyer* Facebook


Thanks Santress! Hoping for new pics (nothing TB related). Fan pics or a new photoshoot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex photobombs KBvS and her stunt double sometime this year during filming:

http://instagram.com/p/p_7CNmJuNQ/?modal=true

Judging by the hair, probably close to when he was finishing up filming. He's also wearing the same outfit that he was wearing when his stunt double posted the pic in May, right before he wrapped up filming, so maybe then.


----------



## Santress

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex photobombs KBvS and her stunt double sometime this year during filming:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/p_7CNmJuNQ/?modal=true
> 
> Judging by the hair, probably close to when he was finishing up filming. He's also wearing the same outfit that he was wearing when his stunt double posted the pic in May, right before he wrapped up filming, so maybe then.


Thanks, Buckeye.  Yep, looks like the same outfit.





"#tbt to that time @kristinbauer and I got photo bombed by Skarsgard. #tbs7 #trueblood #truetotheend #stuntdouble #alexskarsgard #kristinbauer."

-*jahnelly* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for all the updates & pretty.
> From Stephen's Facebook and instagram:





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex photobombs KBvS and her stunt double sometime this year during filming:





Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.  Yep, looks like the same outfit.



Thank you 


I know it's early days yet but I can't quite believe my eyes - Alex is losing 41% to 59%! Wt*! I know all the 'regulars' will vote  but please any casual readers, pls help  No need to register, just click and vote. Tku so much  It would be so good if Alex got through to the final - just look at the man 













The Hottest Crush 2014: Semi Finals

Hugh Jackman vs. Alexander Skarsgard - vote below

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/

Eta: Wt** - it just got worse, 12% to 88%! Is there a rent in the space-time continuum?


----------



## Zola24

stickywallpapers

Wishing all who celebrate (and those who don't) a very happy 4th of July 

And Alex is only behind by 0.24% on that poll now - normal order is being restored


----------



## OHVamp

I'm voting. I'd like to get him in to the finals, but he's done well. Keep the viking going.


----------



## Idun

The guy in the Calvin Klein commercial is apparently Charlie Hunnam. 

http://www.soafanatic.com/2014/07/c...medium=rss&utm_campaign=charlie-hunnam-reveal


----------



## BagBerry13

Hahaha!!! Did you guys just realise that now? I'm already drooling for days. I'm lovin' it!!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> I know it's early days yet but I can't quite believe my eyes - Alex is losing 41% to 59%! Wt*! I know all the 'regulars' will vote  but please any casual readers, pls help  No need to register, just click and vote. Tku so much  It would be so good if Alex got through to the final - just look at the man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hottest Crush 2014: Semi Finals
> 
> Hugh Jackman vs. Alexander Skarsgard - vote below
> 
> http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/
> 
> Eta: Wt** - it just got worse, 12% to 88%! Is there a rent in the space-time continuum?




Thanks Zola for the link.
He is a little behind at the moment so keep on voting for Alex.
Just click on the link above. Thank you. :kiss:

and Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Idun.

Happy 4th to everyone who celebrates!









(Source:  *sammycool1986 *@ instagr.am)





(Source:  *kayrebekah* @ instagr.am)





(Source:  *Just Jared*)

Alex is featured in the August issue of *Glamour UK*.  Excerpts:

RIP True Blood.  As the camp vamp romp slides into its final season, Alexander Skarsgård talks to Helen Whitaker about trekking with Prince Harry, boozing in Leeds and never passing up a naked photo opportunity (three cheers for that).  

He praises his The East co-star Ellen Page for &#8216;coming out&#8217; as gay, insisting she has become an inspiration to other young women.

The 27-year-old actress made the revelation in a speech at the Human Rights Campaign&#8217;s Time To Thrive conference in Las Vegas in February (14), sparking a wave of supportive messages from her Hollywood pals.

Now Skarsgård, who was wrongly rumoured to be dating Page after they met on the set of the 2013 thriller, has spoken out to congratulate her for taking the brave step.

He tells British Glamour magazine, &#8220;I&#8217;m extremely proud of her for being so strong and coming out and helping other young girls and guys out there. She&#8217;s a great inspiration for other people. And the way she did it was so eloquent, so well spoken and she&#8217;s so intelligent.&#8221;

(Source:  My transcription of the intro. + *Glamour UK* via *ContactMusic.com*)

http://www.contactmusic.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-hails-ellen-page-for-coming-out_4271625


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks gals for all the pics and info!


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm celebrating with you guys but for different reasons.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

A new interview! No new pics, but I'll take what I can.

Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Johanna81

It was a nice little interview. He spoke on True blood, leeds and walking with the wounded a bit. Not really stuff we didn't know. It said the interview over the phone at his home back in LA before the end of filming true blood.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm celebrating with you guys but for different reasons.



Internship, Bag?

Happy 4th peeps!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alex is featured in the August issue of Glamour UK.  Excerpts:
> 
> RIP True Blood.  As the camp vamp romp slides into its final season, Alexander Skarsgård talks to Helen Whitaker about trekking with Prince Harry, boozing in Leeds and never passing up a naked photo opportunity (three cheers for that).
> 
> He praises his The East co-star Ellen Page for &#8216;coming out&#8217; as gay, insisting she has become an inspiration to other young women.
> 
> The 27-year-old actress made the revelation in a speech at the Human Rights Campaign&#8217;s Time To Thrive conference in Las Vegas in February (14), sparking a wave of supportive messages from her Hollywood pals.
> 
> Now Skarsgård, who was wrongly rumoured to be dating Page after they met on the set of the 2013 thriller, has spoken out to congratulate her for taking the brave step.
> 
> He tells British Glamour magazine, &#8220;I&#8217;m extremely proud of her for being so strong and coming out and helping other young girls and guys out there. She&#8217;s a great inspiration for other people. And the way she did it was so eloquent, so well spoken and she&#8217;s so intelligent.&#8221;
> 
> (Source:  My transcription of the intro. + Glamour UK via ContactMusic.com)



Thank you for the magazine excerpts and the photos. Even though it is 'old' news,  Ellen still deserves so much praise 




BagBerry13 said:


> I'm celebrating with you guys but for different reasons.
> 
> media.tumblr.com/3c3f6664c6bc4eb1926c1d58c11e5d4a/tumblr_inline_n5ecdwsyFf1qa43er.gif[/IMG]



Yes - well done  Brazil aren't going be easy, even if Neymar's out. Good luck 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> A new interview! No new pics, but *I'll take what I can.
> *
> Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans:
> 
> youtube.com/4RLlwuSJGUQ



Hah, yes, we're searching for crumbs here  Tku for the Generation Kill clip. Well remembered, and found  Happy 4th of July 




Johanna81 said:


> It was a nice little interview. He spoke on True blood, leeds and walking with the wounded a bit. Not really stuff we didn't know. It said the interview over the phone at his home back in LA before the end of filming true blood.



Hi Johanna, did you read the interview on-line, if so have you got a link please?


----------



## Bandwagons

This is all I've found of the article, from http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/





















Here&#8217;s the full article from Glamour thanks to Katy. Nothing that new but it&#8217;s still nice to hear from him.


----------



## Zola24

Bandwagons said:


> This is all I've found of the article, from http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here&#8217;s the full article from Glamour thanks to Katy. Nothing that new but it&#8217;s still nice to hear from him.



Thank you Bandwagons  Yes, nothing new but I thought the article was very well put together and I loved the Tarzan quote 

Eta: Santress has also posted the full interview on her blog and it's slightly easier to read  http://santress.tumblr.com/post/90778949538/alex-is-featured-in-the-august-issue-of-glamour


----------



## Santress

^Here are some twit pics of the article, Zola:














(Source:  *astoldbykaty* twitter)

Nothing majorly new but some nice comments/quotes by Alex.

Here is the text:

*Alexander the Great*

RIP _True Blood_.  As the camp vamp romp slides into its final season, Alexander Skarsgård talks to Helen Whitaker about trekking with Prince Harry, boozing in Leeds and never passing up a naked photo opportuntity (three cheers for that)

From sitting atop a throne in his 'fangbanger' bar, to beating an entrail-splattering path of destruction, Alexander Skarsgård has had as much fun playing _True Blood's_ 1,000-year-old vampire Eric Northman as viewers have had watching him. "I've had a blast since day one," he says of his, shall we say, _morally flexible_ character.  "I love the way Eric started out as the bad guy on the show, but in Season Two you saw a different side, and the fact that there's love somewhere deep inside of him.  People were like 'But wait a minute, I'm supposed to hate this guy!"

     Alex (FYI, as to whether it's Alex or Alexander?  "Oh, either one - doesn't matter") is speaking from his LA home at around noon, after snatching a few precious hours of sleep.  Due to the whole vampires-not-being-able-to-go-out-in-daylight thing, _True Blood_ has meant seven years of night shifts, but three weeks after we speak, and after multiple awards and nominations, the show will wrap for good.  "It's a very weird feeling," he says.  "We're not going on hiatus this time, we're actually finishing the show."

     As soon as it launched in 2008, _True Blood_ made its imprint on pop culture.  Its stars (including Anna Paquin, who at the time was best known for winning an Oscar as a child, for _The Piano_) were hurled into primetime TV notoriety.  Not least because of the show's proclivity for, ahem, imaginative sex scenes. Human/vampire sex, human/werewolf sex, fairy/vampire sex, vampire/vampire sex...you get the idea.  Yes, it was steamy, but it was also progressive (stay with me). So often on screen, a fully clothed man is paired with a naked woman but _True Blood_ has always had an equal opportunities attitude towards nudity.  "It's almost the other way around," laughs Alex, "all those naked guys walking around all the time."  He's not wrong. Our final image of Eric in Season Six was a full frontal as he fled, naked, from the top of a mountain.  Co-star Stephen Moyer (who plays Bill Compton) has claimed that it was Alex's idea to eschew the 'sack of destiny' (a modesty pouch).  I take it body confidence is not a problem?  "To me not only on _True Blood_ but whatever I do, if it feels gratuitous and stupid, I wouldn't be comfortable doing it, because it's like, 'Why am I running around with no shirt on?'" he explains.  "But if it makes sense, story-wise, of course.  If a character is taking a shower, they should be naked.  Most people are naked when they're in the shower, you know!  So I have no issues with that now."

Playing a super-buff, practically indestructible vampire has meant the 6ft 4in actor has had to stay in top-off shape.  It also meant he had a head start on his upcoming lead role in the a live-action reboot of _Tarzan_, although he has been pumping iron to add the requisite bulk.  So far, how many times has he done the _Tarzan_ yell?  "Zero, actually!"  Not even in the audition? "No, I never had to do that."  Does he want to demonstrate it now?  He laughs, "I'll save it for a very special moment."

     Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård, 37, "grew up backstage, running around the dramatic theatre in Stockholm" and watching his actor father, Stellan (most famous here for film roles including _Mamma Mia!_ and _Thor_), perform. It was a bohemian upbringing.  "We had an apartment, in which my mum still lives, in south Stockholm [his parents divorced in 2007], and my cousins lived in the same apartment building," he says.  "My  grandma and grandpa lived across the street, and my other cousins -- everyone lived in the same neighborhood, the whole extended family.  It would just be these huge dinner parties every night with tons of people, alcohol and food and a lot of wild hippies and artists and anarchists.  It was a very eclectic group
of people."

     After a stint of national service at 19, Alex decided to study in England. London was the obvious choice, but with a dozen of his Swedish friends already living there, he decided on Leeds Met and threw himself into university life:  living in a dodgy student flat ("it was in a basement with no heating and no windows") and binge-drinking at dubious nightclubs ("There was a place called Majestic that had, like,  £1 pints on Tuesdays").  "I loved it," he enthuses of his time there.  "The people there are so nice and friendly and hospitable.  And I didn't meet a single Swede in six months, so I definitely got what I wanted."

     It was after this that he landed his breakout role in _Zoolander_, but it was his portrayal of a tightly wound marine in the critically acclaimed 2008 HBO drama _Generation Kill _that made audiences sit up and take notice.  In the _True Blood_ off-season, he's been doing predominantly supporting, but varied roles in films such as Lars von Trier's _Melancholia_ and _What Maisie Knew_, alongside Julianne Moore and Steve Coogan.  Last summer, he starred in _The East_ with Ellen Page, to whom he became very close.  At one point they were rumoured to be dating (actually, as far as we know, he's single), before Ellen's  brave coming out speech this February.  "I'm extremely proud of her for being so strong and coming out and helping other young girls and guys out there," says Alex of his good friend today.  "She's a great inspiration for other people.  And the way she did it was so eloquent, so well spoken and she's so intelligent."

     Just in case you ever doubted his alpha-male credentials (anyone?), last year Alexander took on a charity trek to the South Pole to raise money for the charity Walking With The Wounded, alongside Prince Harry and 12 injured service men and women from the US, UK and Commonwealth.  "I've been fascinated by Antarctica since I was a kid, and when this opportunity came up, I desperately wanted it to work out," he says.  "I was shooting a movie called _The Giver_ in South Africa and fortunately I was able to wrap in time.  I went straight to Antarctica for a month.  I love just being disconnected like that.  The year before, I sailed across the Atlantic.  It took three weeks and was kind of a similar experience in the sense of being completely present in the moment.  You don't have your cell phone, no email.  It's very liberating in a way, and a good excuse to not be reachable for a month."

     Originally the three teams were going to race to the Pole, but the punishing conditions meant that the competitive element was quickly abandoned in favour of the teams helping each other finish.  "It you pass out and it's -40°C, you can get frostbite in seconds," says Alex.  "It was definitely the right call because some people did get frostbite and had issues with the elevation.  The race aspect of it wasn't important,  it was more for motivation and to make it more fun, but the whole point was to make a documentary about these amazing men and women, and for them  to tell their stories and to inspire other people.  The most important thing was to get all 12 soldiers to the South Pole and we did that."

     Did you ever worry you'd get frostbite when you posed for a teammate's Instagram photo, naked on a toilet at the South Pole, I ask innocently.  He laughs, "Yeah, but it was such a great photo op, I had to do it.  I weighed the risk and I felt like it was definitely worth it."  We couldn't agree more.

(My transcription of the article from the twit pics)


----------



## Zola24

^ @Santress - Tku  That can't have been easy, so yes, tku very much


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress for the article.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Internship, Bag?
> 
> Happy 4th peeps!



Well yeah that too. Two and a half months in Berlin. I'm gonna need a holiday after that. 



Zola24 said:


> Yes - well done  Brazil aren't going be easy, even if Neymar's out. Good luck



It's not like we had much of a choice. Brazil or Columbia, both would have been difficult opponents. And maybe it's just me but the few games I've seen of Brazil Neymar wasn't that impressive in the sense it would justify the hype. But of course it's sad for him and gives us a realistic chance to win given the captain is out too.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!  And congrats Bag to internship.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for scanning the entire article Santress. And ditto on your internship BB. 

**About the voting Zola & Red Topsy.  Never thought Alex would be close to making it to the finals because of the popularity of Wolverine and Thor, but he's been ahead a few times yesterday. Hard to beat the teens with computer skills. *laughs* Thor is pretty much a shoe-in I think, but Alex's showing is really great no matter what happens.

It's very close... try to cast a vote if you can. You never know. He could be in the finals.


----------



## Santress

yw, ladies!

Congrats on your internship, Bag!

An oldie from August 27, 2013 that has surfaced (after being newly tagged) on instagram:





(Source: * lagkaptenen* @ instagr.am)

An interesting spoiler about Eric/Pam's Season 7 story line:



Spoiler



Last week we saw Pam finally find her maker, only to see the telltale signs of Hep-V infection as Eric lounged in a basement somewhere in France. Here at True-Blood.net, we have an exclusive teaser for what happens next.
After getting over the relief of finding her Maker, Pam is upset that he&#8217;s infected with Hep-V and apparently is resigned to succumbing to the true death. She tries to motivate him out of his ennui by appealing to various emotions, finally hitting on the right one: revenge. The target may surprise viewers at first, but we cannot wait to see it play out.



http://true-blood.net/2014/07/05/spoilers-pam-motivates-eric-exclusive/

Semi-related and for Mik (don't look if you don't want to know!).  Spoiler info. on Alcide:



Spoiler



From HollywoodLife.com:

&#8220;In the books they have Alcide Hervaux still alive, but the books and the show have not always been the same, and this season will prove that point on multiple occasions with one of the big things being Alcide being killed,&#8221; an insider told HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY. &#8220;The show is going to be pretty crazy this season and there [are] going to be several significant deaths happening.&#8221;

Even more deaths, after Tara? and Alcide?! Put a stake in us.

Even more shocking? Bon Temps hasn&#8217;t caught wind of Joe&#8217;s departure yet &#8212; if Alcide is indeed dead, the news will be just as big of a surprise to Joe&#8217;s cast mates, as it was to us.

&#8220;They have filmed stuff with Joe afterwards and have done multiple endings to that death scene,&#8221; the insider adds. &#8220;So many people in the cast and crew think he is still alive.&#8221;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Sant. Got to say I'll be weeping if Alcide is killed off - tears of joy. No-neck numb-nuts.

Great photo of Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh god it's the P hat!  Still better than that Clippers hat though.

The first spoiler, I'd lay odds that's a certain SN that's the focus of the revenge, and not just from Eric. Though to me that wouldn't be a surprise. As to the wolf, I think he's out of storyline pretty soon, one way or another.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks Sant. Got to say I'll be weeping if Alcide is killed off - tears of joy. No-neck numb-nuts.
> 
> Great photo of Alex.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh god it's the P hat!  Still better than that Clippers hat though.
> 
> The first spoiler, I'd lay odds that's a certain SN that's the focus of the revenge, and not just from Eric. Though to me that wouldn't be a surprise. As to the wolf, I think he's out of storyline pretty soon, one way or another.





First, thanks Santress for your posting of all the pics and fan items, and taking the time to transpose the magazine format interview to this forum, greatly appreciated.  And all the other ladies with their info and photos, someday, my abilities on the web will include photos (but no sharks, sadly).


re the spoilers - without revealing so those who don't want to know, don't, I agree that it's a given that some key players will be exiting stage left early on.  which they gave away themselves by not being in LA much during filming and on to other things. I think that's all good because it gives other key story lines (i.e., Alex and Kristin's) time to evolve and pay off for those of us who slugged down mojitos and stuck with the show...


and ps yay bag, glad you got the internship..


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Also from the set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not Alex but it's a start (lol), and I'm loving Margot's hair colour  I can hardly bear the suspense of wondering what Alex/Tarzan's is going to look like.


 
Saw Wolf of Wall Street a few nights ago. Margot was superb. Just watch this scene http://youtu.be/TbiQzaKf93g lol 

On a side note, never in a million year I thought she was turning 24. I thought she was in her 30's, but that can be all the heavy makeup these actresses have to wear on the set. Her hair looks glorious. 



Bandwagons said:


> This is all I've found of the article, from http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here&#8217;s the full article from Glamour thanks to Katy. Nothing that new but it&#8217;s still nice to hear from him.


 
Got the magazine at Barnes and Noble. Good little article. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks Sant. Got to say I'll be weeping if Alcide is killed off - tears of joy. No-neck numb-nuts.
> 
> Great photo of Alex.


 
Joe M. isn't really that likeable in real life, so it's like whatever for me. To me he's a bit arrogant and has this "I'm a real actor unlike you because I went to drama school" air about him. Saw him on the cover of People recently. No tears from me. But how convenient for Bill and Sookie.


----------



## Bandwagons

The latest episode has confirmed for me that he's gotten too bulky. Damn you, Tarzan. Damn you two years in advance.


----------



## Santress

Promo still of Alex as Eric Northman in tonight's *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 3: _ Fire in the Hole_:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> The latest episode has confirmed for me that he's gotten too bulky. Damn you, Tarzan. Damn you two years in advance.




To me he looked fine.

He is playing a giant forest god, after all 

We also don't know that once he got to London and they started costuming and everything else involved with preproduction that they don't decide to ease back on it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well..if you&#8217;re going to reference the 80&#8217;s on True Blood.. I&#8217;m not the only one who saw it am I?  Some other blue-eyed soul in the form of Daryl Hall from Hall & Oates. 

Daryl, Eric Northman snatched your wig, bro.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm loving the 80s hair


----------



## Zola24

^ If you're loving the hair, you'll like this 







> Tagged: eric northman my edit true blood just for fun askarsedit alexander skarsgard 80's footloose alexander skarsgård season 7 7.03 fire in the hole lol beaufortplace




Eta: @*BagBerry13* - Congrats on your internship


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^Both of those are dead on.  Skars should be very, very grateful that he was not in his prime during the blow-dried coif era...


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you Zola I love it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I did enjoy the 80's hair and oufits, even if the storyline was unnecessary IMO.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I've not seen it yet, he really would look good with that hair, Miami vice suit and wicker shoes


----------



## Bandwagons

Now I want Eric Northman as the playable character in GTA Vice City.


----------



## Kitkath70

He's in the finals.  Poll closed. Alex won by 60%.


----------



## mik1986

Hello everyone!! For those who celebrate it, I hope that everyone had a fun and safe July 4th holiday weekend!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Kitkath70 said:


> He's in the finals.  Poll closed. Alex won by 60%.



Thanks for the info. 

Yay! Alex is in the finalround!!  

Thank you everyone who voted!


----------



## OHVamp

I voted like a fiend. Glad he made it. Looks like the Tom Hiddleson fans are avid. I'm very surprised anyone beat Hemsworth.


----------



## a_sussan

Wohoo. .. He made it this far let's go all the way .. *cough*..


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone!! For those who celebrate it, I hope that everyone had a fun and safe July 4th holiday weekend!! 'yahoo'drinkup'beach'drinks'party'



Hiya Mik  I may not celebrate 4 July but I had a fab weekend  and I hope your holiday weekend was as enjoyable as all your smilies  Have a lovely summer  and drop in any time  I miss our hi-5's  Look after you &#9829;x




Kitkath70 said:


> He's in the finals.  Poll closed. Alex won by 60% ;D





RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Yay! Alex is in the finalround!!  'happydance:
> 
> Thank you everyone who voted!





OHVamp said:


> I voted like a fiend. Glad he made it. Looks like the Tom Hiddleson fans are avid. I'm very surprised anyone beat Hemsworth.





a_sussan said:


> Wohoo. .. He made it this far let's go all the way .. *cough*..



Yay  and, as RedTopsy said, thank you so much to everyone who voted  it was very close there for a while. As Sussan said, "let's go all the way .. *cough*.." (lol).

Ott: Some of the Hiddleston fans seem a little crazy, but as we know, it only takes a few to lead casual observers to label a whole fandom


----------



## Zola24

Yes, we desperately need a new photoshoot, and some on-set pix, but in the meantime I'm quite happy to look at these  I love that Man of the World p/shoot 












> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is in GLAMOUR France (issue dated August 2014)
> 
> Beautiful Males: They are talented and also (especially!) very beautiful. Discover our best of 100% testosterone.
> 
> Royal canines This summer, vampires, werewolves, fairies and witches fantastic erotic saga True Blood will draw their bow. Nothing serious as the Alan Ball series had become grotesque. But this last season is an opportunity we can get an eyeful one last time of the spectacular statuesque Alexander Skarsgård aka Eric Northman. And if you already suffer from acute attacks of anxiety about the announced demise of the Adonis, do not worry: the Swede will play Tarzan in the movie in 2016 Alexander undressed, perfect abs. We&#8217;re happy.
> 
> Photographer: Randall Mesdon






















chopanc


----------



## Zola24

> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> The latest edition (June 23July 6, 2014, #40) of SkarsBuzz (a newsletter on Alexander Skarsgård) is out!
> 
> Weve got the latest photos & news from the week regarding Alexander Skarsgård. New the past couple of weeks:
> 
> TONS of TRUE BLOOD stuff: info, photos, caps, videos and reaction from the first two S7 episodes, (Jason & Eric dream, anyone?!!); info on episode 3, cast member magazine finds, ALEX magazine finds  hes in two European GLAMOUR magazines this month! Thanks to Stephen Moyer for his Instagram photos on set. Plus Alex moved up again on IMDb, he began filming TARZAN and theres new stuff on THE GIVER! Plus a cute story from Rachel who won his WWTW jacket.
> 
> Still included: our regular features This week in Alexander History and our favorite GIF of the Week , internet & magazine finds and more!
> 
> As if you would need a reminder  the TRUE BLOOD S7 episode 7.03, Fire in the Hole is TONIGHT at 9p/8c only on HBO!
> 
> ***HEMLOCK GROVE FANS*** You have until TONIGHT to email Becka at billskarsgardnews@gmail.com to get your reserve on a ticket to attend a fan event for Hemlock Grove in Hollywood, CA on Thursday, July 10th at 7 p.m. Eli Roth, Charles Chic Eglee and the cast (YES, Bill Skarsgård will be there too!) will be there after the screening of Hemlock Grove for a Q&A.
> 
> Read the newsletter here. http://askarsgard.com/?p=46670















> skarsjoy:
> 
> We all know that PEOPLE magazine picked True Blood's Joe Manganiello as their Hottest Bachelor this year. Alexander Skarsgård is in the issue, but in the Hottest Bachelors/Single at Every Age section.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Mik sorry about your boy (ok, I know I'm no fan but..) but it seems he got a consolation prize in the form of one Sofia Vergara. 

We're in need of a new photoshoot from Alex touting those new muscles.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I did enjoy the 80's hair and oufits, even if the storyline was unnecessary IMO.



If you haven't seen TB7.03, *spoiler*. Yes, that storyline was awful, and it wasn't helped, as to me, there was zero chemistry between Eric and Sylvie. Casual hook-up yes, one of Eric's great loves, even with the guilt, it just didn't ring true.



Opheliaballs said:


> I've not seen it yet, he really would look good with that hair, Miami vice suit and wicker shoes ;D



You would think, but Eric's styling was awful. Pam looked fab  but Eric no. Perhaps we were supposed to be distracted by Eric's butt glistening in the moonlight - and I was very distracted! )

Non spoilerish pix 













mcskarsgard










sikanapanele



> skarsgardstar:
> This was my expression watching the episode






> scribeninja:
> 
> My thoughts on True Blood, if anyone cares to read.
> 
> Read More http://scribeninja.tumblr.com/post/91009195037/my-thoughts-on-true-blood-if-anyone-cares-to


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @ Mik sorry about your boy (ok, I know I'm no fan but..) but it seems he got a consolation prize in the form of one Sofia Vergara.
> 
> *We're in need of a new photoshoot from Alex touting those new muscles.*



 At this rate it could be 2015!! Weeps gently in the corner.


@*BagBerry13* - Good luck tonight :'D


Last ones  And if you get a chance visit canadianbeaversloveaskars tumblr as she has some fab and funny stuff on there, (as usual), which I don't think would get past the tpf censors.

















sikanapanele














sikanapanele


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  I may not celebrate 4 July but I had a fab weekend  and I hope your holiday weekend was as enjoyable as all your smilies  Have a lovely summer  and drop in any time  I miss our hi-5's  Look after you &#9829;x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Zola ! I am so glad that you had a fabulous weekend and I hope there are many more to come . Thank you Zola .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSpirit71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Mik sorry about your boy (ok, I know I'm no fan but..) but it seems he got a consolation prize in the form of one Sofia Vergara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Dang that Sofia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RedTopsy

Just some eyecandy in the evening. 
(evening for me)

List of The 100 most handsome faces of 2013.  
(Independent Critics List, TC Candler, on YouTube). 
Apparently the first list for men. 
Alex is on the list.  
I will not tell wich place though it would spoil the surprise.
You will have to watch the video. 


Link:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @ Mik sorry about your boy (ok, I know I'm no fan but..) but it seems he got a consolation prize in the form of one Sofia Vergara.
> 
> *We're in need of a new photoshoot from Alex touting those new muscles*.



Beyond in need.



Zola24 said:


> If you haven't seen TB7.03, *spoiler*. Yes, that storyline was awful, and it wasn't helped, as to me, there was zero chemistry between Eric and Sylvie.* Casual hook-up yes, one of Eric's great loves, even with the guilt, it just didn't ring true.*
> 
> 
> 
> You would think, but Eric's styling was awful. Pam looked fab  but Eric no*. Perhaps we were supposed to be distracted by Eric's butt glistening in the moonlight - and I was very distracted! )*
> 
> Non spoilerish pix
> 
> 
> sikanapanele



I think the butt and the physique were supposed to distract us from the clothes and the bad writing.

That only works for a while. 

I knew it wasn't going to be a good season but this ... this is bad.

*mik1986;*



Howdy!!!



And I'm presuming somewhere in Germany is a happy Bag.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Beyond in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the butt and the physique were supposed to distract us from the clothes and the bad writing.
> 
> That only works for a while.
> 
> I knew it wasn't going to be a good season but this ... this is bad.
> 
> 
> *And I'm presuming somewhere in Germany is a happy Bag.*



I am speechless and I am without a voice. We watched it in a pub and after 5:0 we expected the ref to turn around and say that the last three weren't valid or something. I am so hoarse right now. Good thing we've got the summer break now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I am speechless and I am without a voice. We watched it in a pub and after 5:0 we expected the ref to turn around and say that the last three weren't valid or something. I am so hoarse right now. Good thing we've got the summer break now.



@Bag, did you see they had to escort the German fans out of the stadium?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Bag, did you see they had to escort the German fans out of the stadium?



No, I didn't see it but I did expect it. They already booed during the game which speaks of poor losers for me and given what else in Brazil is going on I hope the fans got to their hotels safe.
Rio, we are coming and we're so close this time. Currently I can't decide which team should win tomorrow.

But I'm glad Squirrel is celebrating with us.

View attachment 2680346


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> No, I didn't see it but I did expect it. They already booed during the game which speaks of poor losers for me and given what else in Brazil is going on I hope the fans got to their hotels safe.
> Rio, we are coming and we're so close this time. Currently I can't decide which team should win tomorrow.



I watched it in breaking news here this morning. A bit concerning. Off topic but one of your other faves, one Michael Fassbender had Germany picked from the get go to take it out.

Re: Askars - looks like he (as in Eric Northman) finally meets up with one S.Stackhouse in this coming installment of True Blood.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> No, I didn't see it but I did expect it. They already booed during the game which speaks of poor losers for me and given what else in Brazil is going on I hope the fans got to their hotels safe.
> Rio, we are coming and we're so close this time. Currently I can't decide which team should win tomorrow.
> 
> But I'm glad Squirrel is celebrating with us.
> 
> View attachment 2680346



I'm incredibly fluent in the language of victory


----------



## BagBerry13

Btw, I can explain why this game went the way it did. The German NT had alcohol banned before that game for the first time during this tournament. So I guess they were just pissed to not have their evening beer.


----------



## Opheliaballs

That was some game last night i really thought it was going to go into extra time and penalties, did you see all of the burnt out buses it was really disgraceful.


On a lighter note Alex has won the  EW best vampire pole with 42%


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> That was some game last night i really thought it was going to go into extra time and penalties, did you see all of the burnt out buses it was really disgraceful.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note Alex has won the  *EW best vampire pole with 42%*



Just by looking at the scans on Tumblr, pretty sure that poll is from summer 2009, from EW's cover story on the popularity of vampires.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Awww cool thanks Buckeye


----------



## a_sussan

Waiting for the final poll to start, it's now between Alex and Tom, and I love them both but I will vote for Alex.


----------



## Santress

"Sad to say good bye to such amazing friends and colleagues. It's been an amazing 3 seasons on True Blood. Thank you to our fearless leader @hkstunts and congrats on the Emmy nod!! @kristinbauer @heidiverstunts @timvswild @actionwags @banzaistunts."

-*jahnelly* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

THE GIVER (2014) INTERVIEW - ALEXANDER SKARSGARD

A new behind-the-scenes interview with Alex, who plays Father in The Giver. He answers various questions about the film.

Source:  *TrailerAddict.com*

Watch it here:

http://www.traileraddict.com/the-giver/interview-alexander-skarsgard


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for the link, so very nice to see Alex talk about that movie, looks like he really enjoyed working on it to. 

I have emailed the theater company here in Sweden to hear when and if 'The Giver' is going to played here, but the answer is that there is no plan to release it in Sweden, and it sucks.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress for the link, so very nice to see Alex talk about that movie, looks like he really enjoyed working on it to.
> 
> I have emailed the theater company here in Sweden to hear when and if 'The Giver' is going to played here, but the answer is that there is no plan to release it in Sweden, and it sucks.



:censor:


----------



## Santress

^That seems odd - not coming to Sweden?  It's going to have a huge  release.  Keep checking back on the dates.  I think it would have to come to Sweden.  You seem to carry all the major films.

My crop/edit:





Original:






"# TBT when we saw Alexander Skarsgard taking a stroll on the beach.  # hamptons life @ Atlantic Beach&#8230;"

-*lesbananasnyc* @ twitter

https://twitter.com/lesbananasnyc/status/487316685704396800


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress is that recent?  The profile looks a bit like Alicia V?  Hard to tell.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Santress is that recent?  The profile looks a bit like Alicia V?  Hard to tell.



Hasn't he mentioned having a very good friend who lives in the Hamptons with her husband and kids? I think mentioned spending weekends with them in Summer/Fall 2011 when he was filming WMK and Disconnect.

ETA: 


"
*Yowza. I heard you're a Hamptons regular?*
 I've actually been coming out a lot this summer, because I've been  shooting in New York the past two and a half months. My best friend,  who's out here tonight with her husband, they have a house out in  Amagansett. So on weekends, when I'm done shooting, that's where I go  off to. I've been out there a _lot_ this year.


http://movieline.com/2011/10/14/alexander-skarsgrd-loves-the-hamptons-critics-not-so-much/


From the pics Instagram:

Atlantic Beach -Amagansett, NY


Santress, thanks for the interview clip. I do like that look for him, well not the outfit but how short his hair is. And his facial expressions.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^That seems odd - not coming to Sweden?  It's going to have a huge  release.  Keep checking back on the dates.  I think it would have to come to Sweden.  You seem to carry all the major films.
> 
> My crop/edit:
> 
> //imageshack.com/i/nrcrpbj]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/855/crpb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Tku for all the pix and The Giver vid 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hasn't he mentioned having a very good friend who lives in the Hamptons with her husband and kids? I think mentioned spending weekends with them in Summer/Fall 2011 when he was filming WMK and Disconnect.
> 
> ETA:
> "
> *Yowza. I heard you're a Hamptons regular?*
> I've actually been coming out a lot this summer, because I've been  shooting in New York the past two and a half months. My best friend,  who's out here tonight with her husband, they have a house out in  Amagansett. So on weekends, when I'm done shooting, that's where I go  off to. I've been out there a _lot_ this year.
> 
> movieline.com/2011/10/14/alexander-skarsgrd-loves-the-hamptons-critics-not-so-much/
> 
> From the pics Instagram:
> Atlantic Beach -Amagansett, NY
> 
> Santress, thanks for the interview clip. I do like that look for him, well not the outfit but how short his hair is. And his facial expressions.



Jeez Buckeye, I'm impressed with how quickly you found that Hamptons info  And I like the shorter hair too  and the facial expressions ;'D
























beaufortplace


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the pix and The Giver vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeez Buckeye, I'm impressed with how quickly you found that Hamptons info  *And I like the shorter hair too  a*nd the facial expressions ;'D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaufortplace



I've had to look for it previously, though I can't remember why, and obviously not related to this pic, since we've never seen it before. Pity they couldn't bother putting a year on it. We know it's not this year. 

Facial expressions and hand porn!

And, not that this is really surprising, but Alex won't be at Comic Con, for either The Giver or TB panels.

Alexs management replied to a fans submitted question today regarding this years Comic Con and if Alex will be participating in either True Bloods or The Giver panel??? 

Unfortunately, due to filming, he will not be available.​
http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/91398877057/alexs-management-replied-to-a-fans-submitted


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Santress is that recent?  The profile looks a bit like Alicia V?  Hard to tell.


 
That's because it is Alicia V. I like the way they always kept their relationship private and not all over the place. Keeps folks guessing. Cute. 
Great interview clip from the set of The Giver. Nice to see something new on him.


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> That's because it is Alicia V. I like the way they always kept their relationship private and not all over the place. Keeps folks guessing. Cute.
> Great interview clip from the set of The Giver. Nice to see something new on him.


I'm impressed you can identify her from behind like that. I imagine the fact that she keeps denying the relationship contributes to why some people keep guessing.


----------



## gloomyharlow

audiogirl said:


> I'm impressed you can identify her from behind like that. I imagine the fact that she keeps denying the relationship contributes to why some people keep guessing.


 

The woman could very easily be that female best friend that lives in the Hamptons...but the hair style, height, skin tone and legs look like Alicia and a few of my buddies online thought so too. Besides, those two are always attached to the hip hanging out together so it wouldn't be odd. But who knows. 

The Hamptons is beautiful.


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all grest pictures, gifs and words 



gloomyharlow said:


> That's because it is Alicia V. I like the way they always kept their relationship private and not all over the place. Keeps folks guessing. Cute.
> Great interview clip from the set of The Giver. Nice to see something new on him.


... and why they spend their free time, Holidays, New Year, Midsummer and all other occasions separately ?  This picture is probably at least 3 years old ... and you cannot see the face of this lady, so it could be anyone, most likely a friend of Alex, with whom spent time in the Hamptons


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for all grest pictures, gifs and words
> 
> 
> ... and why they spend their free time, Holidays, New Year, Midsummer and all other occasions separately ?  This picture is probably at least 3 years old ... and you cannot see the face of this lady, so it could be anyone, most likely a friend of Alex, with whom spent time in the Hamptons


 
Like I said, it could be anyone. I thought it was Alicia immediately, but what do I know since I wasn't there right? 

The picture looks like from 2011 or 2012.


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> The woman could very easily be that female best friend that lives in the Hamptons...but the hair style, height, skin tone and legs look like Alicia and a few of my buddies online thought so too. Besides, those two are always attached to the hip hanging out together so it wouldn't be odd. But who knows.
> 
> The Hamptons is beautiful.


They spend almost no time together, which is why it's easy to accept her word that they aren't dating.


----------



## jooa

^^ When I first saw this pic, I thought that this lady is pregnent ... something in laying the fabric around the abdomen and the whole body shape, but this pic is rather poor quality so it's difficult to accurately read hair style (especially that on the beach all ladies have uptight hair like that when they have it long), height, skin tone, legs ... and presumed pregnancy


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Zola* for the nice screen caps and *Santres*s for pics. Some new "old" pics are way better then no pics and info at all. 

I don't think that he had an relationship other then the friendly kind with Alicia, they are both Swedes, actors and family friends. So this is a rumor that always "float" up when they are in the same pic or city.


----------



## audiogirl

jooa said:


> ^^ When I first saw this pic, I thought that this lady is pregnent ... something in laying the fabric around the abdomen and the whole body shape, but this pic is rather poor quality so it's difficult to accurately read hair style (especially that on the beach all ladies have uptight hair like that when they have it long), height, skin tone, legs ... and presumed pregnancy


I thought she looked too fat for Alicia. Pregnant is a nicer assumption.


----------



## Kitkath70

Did anyone actually read the comments on her Instagram? Might answer some questions and bring up others.  I personally think she looks like Alicia.  The "romantic moment" comment takes his friend off the table in my opinion.

http://instagram.com/p/qSD1hYtEkT/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone actually read the comments on her Instagram? Might answer some questions and bring up others.  I personally think she looks like Alicia.  The "romantic moment" comment takes his friend off the table in my opinion.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qSD1hYtEkT/



I read it KitKath.  I still think there's a slim chance this could actually be Alicia, too. The "bulge" looks like it's just the floaty material, not the person. It WAS taken two years ago as per the IG feed.


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone actually read the comments on her Instagram? Might answer some questions and bring up others.  I personally think she looks like Alicia.  The "romantic moment" comment takes his friend off the table in my opinion.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qSD1hYtEkT/


She wrote "looked like he was having a romantic moment" but she could have the feeling because he walked alone, on the beach, with a woman


----------



## audiogirl

I'd find it more convincing if it wasn't the opinion of someone who doesn't even know them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> She wrote "looked like he was having a romantic moment" but she could have the feeling because he walked alone, on the beach, with a woman



I get that. It's also around the time period the speculation was getting media attention re: these two. I don't know about romantic but they were hanging out together a lot on and off during this time period.

Would it be so bad if Alicia was seeing him then?


----------



## Kitkath70

jooa said:


> She wrote "looked like he was having a romantic moment" but she could have the feeling because he walked alone, on the beach, with a woman



As someone who lives in a beach town, you can usually tell the difference between a normal walk on the beach and a romantic one.  For all we know, they were holding hands and the girl who took the picture saw that and didn't want to disturb him. We have no way of knowing, it's all just fun speculation during a very long drought.


----------



## jooa

If I remember correctly the rumors began at Comic Con in 2011, I don't remember anything from 2012 ... I have nothing against them, I even like them together but that thier free time spend separately speaks against the relationship (especially Alicia's photos from New Year in Thailand and Midsummer in Sweden).

... and Kitkath I don't see that they're holding hands


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jooa, there's been speculation on and off about them - even up until August of last year (those pics with Alex and Alicia and that big a$$ Chevy in Sweden). Mostly probably because she's part of the Swedish posse. The thing with Alex is he's so casual that you'd never know if they dated or not - and it seems like he remains friends with most of his exes (or at least they never say anything bad him - aside from the occasional vague bit of snide from KB)

So I guess it's 50/50 and 100% speculation either way


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, you're right  but it was two years ago  ... and Alex, since than, had at least one very well documented "kiss" with a blonde in August 2013, in Copehagen


----------



## Kitkath70

Joaa.   You can't tell from the photo whether or not they are holding hands, that was my point. The girl who saw them most likely saw an interaction that we can't possibly see in one picture.

Alex and Alicia were pictured at a concert together in London about a month ago, so they are still hanging out. Together or not together, I just like her.  She seems to be a really cool girl and is gorgeous to boot.  I also like that they are both Swedish and have much in common. I don't think Alex does well with the Hollywood class of women.  They're too shallow.


----------



## gloomyharlow

audiogirl said:


> They spend almost no time together, which is why it's easy to accept her word that they aren't dating.


 
He was recently seen with Alicia at an Icona Pop concert in London. They hang out a lot. No big deal.


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex and Alicia were pictured at a concert together in London about a month ago, so they are still hanging out. Together or not together, I just like her.  She seems to be a really cool girl and is gorgeous to boot.  I also like that they are both Swedish and have much in common. I don't think Alex does well with the Hollywood class of women.  They're too shallow.


I know, I saw this picture but it's nothing extraordinary if they are friends  ... and recently practically all photos Alex and Alicia have something in common with Icona Pop (it's not surprising because these girls are probably Alicia's closest friends, there are plenty of pictures of her with them in Sweden and probably in every corner of the world ... and there are photos Alex with these girls, without Alicia, too  )


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I kind of think we're all being picky because he's being a ninja. Ante up Skars! Show thyself, Swede! 

Cheers gals, speculation is good for the blood, no? LOL


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone actually read the comments on her Instagram? Might answer some questions and bring up others.  I personally think she looks like Alicia.  The "romantic moment" comment takes his friend off the table in my opinion.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qSD1hYtEkT/


 
Nope, didn't see the comments until now. Thank for posting the link. 

Either way, stunning photo, whether it's Alicia or whoever, he seems calm and relaxed.



Kitkath70 said:


> Alex and Alicia were pictured at a concert together in London about a month ago, so they are still hanging out. Together or not together, I just like her.  She seems to be a really cool girl and is gorgeous to boot.  I also like that they are both Swedish and have much in common.* I don't think Alex does well with the Hollywood class of women.  They're too shallow*.


 
Agree 100%. I think Alicia is fantastic. Very mature, descent girl. Beautiful. Talented. More importantly, she's not a media whore like 95% of the actresses in Hollywood. I like her a lot too.


----------



## jooa

gloomyharlow said:


> He was recently seen with Alicia at an Icona Pop concert in London. They hang out a lot. No big deal.


I don't know if it's "a lot" in one year (of course I mean about meetings we know) one meeting at a concert in May 2014 and one in August 2013 ... if I was friend with somebody I'd say that I see him very rarely


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> I don't know if it's "a lot" in one year (of course I mean about meetings we know) one meeting at a concert in May 2014 and one in August 2013 ... if I was friends with somebody I'd say that I see him very rarely


 
Both Alex and Alicia are super private. They won't be running around announcing they're every hangout or calling the pap's (Bosworth, Evan) to photograph them. What we see is what's leaked by fans on instagram and other social sites. I's sure seeing as both of their hearts is always in Sweden, they hang out a lot more then we think they do.


----------



## jooa

^^ It would be rather impossible because Alicia is shooting one movie after another in all possible corners of the world  London and Sweden it was probably the only places where they were at the same time in one year if the New Year and Midsummer (each of them had days off in this time) they spent separately in their own circle of friends, in different continents  ... but I agree she seems to be very cool.


----------



## eiling8

The Giver (2014) Taiwan Edition Poster.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t1.0-9/10530683_678140355602314_8045931470068034045_n.jpg


----------



## jooa

...I  just realized that Alex has one more female friend, about whom we all know, that looks like the person in the picture, Lucy Griffiths, with whom he was hanging out a lot at that time (she even arrived on the same plane as Alex to Los Angeles, in July 2012) - the same hair style, height, skin tone and legs


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Still seeing Alicia more than Lucy. Alicia was/is a dancer/actress no? This person and Alicia share those strong dancer legs. Lucy by contrast was looking much thinner by that time. (Not that Alicia is big..just different body types)


----------



## jooa

Alicia has rather thin legs (just watched them carefully, hahaha  ), certainly not more strongly built than Lucy  ... Alicia has a very, very long neck and is very narrow in the shoulders, this woman isn't built like that, and I don't think I saw that Alicia wore bracelets on her right hand. This woman is probably his friend about whom he talked in interview or some girl who came to him to talk.

ETA. Alex at that time looked terribly emaciated, because it must have been before his departure to Canada but you can not see this on this picture 

ETA II. Alicia in April 2012



ETA III ... I'm very bored ... insomnia


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok. I give in. Alex is on a beach. With a woman.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok. I give in. Alex is on a beach. With a woman.



Don't forget, it was about 2-3 years ago..


----------



## Opheliaballs

Does it really matter who he's with as long as he's happy


----------



## a_sussan

Ophelia, you are so correct. As long he's happy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> *Don't forget, it was about 2-3 years ago.*.




Yes, this is the point, this isn't remotely a new pic. And for the person taking the pic, I'm not presuming she saw anything other than Alex and a female walking down a beach and jumped to conclusions, which seems to happen with Alex. this from the Instagram: "no kissing they're were just walking and talking "

I think we can all presume that in the three years since the end of the last relationship he's had companionship when he wants it. 
But there's also plenty of evidence that Alex has many many platonic female friends, so walking on a beach with them, or going to dinner with them (and often other people) shouldn't also automatically dump them into potential girlfriend category. Though he's aware that it does. And since he hasn't had a serious relationship in three years, we're left photo analyzing grainy years old photos.

Dude needs to stop being so ninja when he's not on set so we can over analyze something new, at least.


----------



## RedTopsy

Wow, checking in here and there are many new interesting posts. 
Thanks for all the new pics, info and how nice to see Alex in a videointerview. 
It´s a pity he want be attending ComiCon this year,  but it was
expected I guess and I´m glad that he is focusing on his Tarzanfilm. 

OT, Alex on the beach-pic: I think Alex might have female friends/lovers that we don`t know
anything about. This woman may be one of them.


----------



## jooa

You're right Buckeye, this discussion was fun but pointless ...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol..like I said..this is what happens when he goes Ninja


----------



## Kitkath70

Well it moved the thread about 3 pages still nothing like the Beige years.  A little speculation is always fun.  Too bad the old yuku site is locked down.  I'm sure they've got her ID and all sorts of info on her.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> You're right Buckeye, this discussion was fun but pointless ...





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol..like I said..this is what happens when he goes Ninja



Part of this forum is gossip, and that's what this is. But over the last three years, it ends up being repetitive. We see a new photo, or a new/old photo, in the same vicinity of an attractive female (and she has to be attractive) and we conjure up his dating life for him. Or if we like one of his friends or costars: Alicia, Lucy, Ellen, Brit, and now Margot, we mentally pair them off together. Or we criticize him for always dating his costars., etc.

WB really needs to release stills from the set, and/or he needs to take a naked stroll down a street in whatever London neighborhood he's living in.


----------



## Missmel

Kitkath70 said:


> Well it moved the thread about 3 pages still nothing like the Beige years.  A little speculation is always fun.  Too bad the old yuku site is locked down.  I'm sure they've got her ID and all sorts of info on her.



Which yuku site? Swedish Delish? Yeah I'm sure they've already obsessively stalked her,  they don't call them yuku cuckoos for nothing.


----------



## gloomyharlow

*"Alex on the beach-pic: I think Alex might have female friends/lovers that we don`t know anything about. This woman may be one of them"*

This right here ^ :true:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Of all his fansites and/or Tumblrs, this is the one that has spent the most time over analyzing this years old photo. Just saying.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Of all his fansites and/or Tumblrs, this is the one that has spent the most time over analyzing this years old photo. Just saying.



Not even remotely. TPF is very tame compared to others out there. You must not have been in this fandom during the prime Beige/Skanky years.  If this little bit of speculation seems like too much, or redundant then you'd better jump ship as soon as he publically acknowledges a girlfriend.  The roof will get ripped off this place and conspiracy theories will be plentiful. Ever hear or Korea Gate or Trailer Gate.  Good times


----------



## gloomyharlow

Missmel said:


> Which yuku site? Swedish Delish? Yeah I'm sure they've already obsessively stalked her,  they don't call them yuku cuckoos for nothing.


 
It's sad because to me pages like that just bring in the worst in people. Jealousy gets folks nowhere and sites like that just brings in all the crazies together to spew negativity. The Bosworth hate was all on Bosworth because_ she is_ a narcissistic media whore. Evan as well. But people like Alicia V., Amanda S., Sara, Amelia didn't deserve that crap. They're nice girls. 



Kitkath70 said:


> Not even remotely. TPF is very tame compared to others out there. You must not have been in this fandom during the prime Beige/Skanky years.  If this little bit of speculation seems like too much, or redundant then you'd better jump ship as soon as he publically acknowledges a girlfriend.  The roof will get ripped off this place and conspiracy theories will be plentiful. Ever hear or Korea Gate or Trailer Gate.  Good times


 
I said it before and will say it again: I feel sorry for Margot Robbie because even if they don't date, just the fact she is in the same scene with him, will be enough just drive the crazies out and start their jealousy rages. 

So far, TPF forum is packed with mature posts and mature posters. There's nothing wrong with healthy gossiping. It's when it turn to an obsessive jealousy rage that it gets out of hand. I saw all that a few years ago with the whole Bosworth debacle, which made me stay away from community boards whenever I was able to get online. 

So far I see nothing wrong here. Some folks on tumblr are unhealthy when it comes to Alex and forget about some people face book.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> It's sad because to me pages like that just bring in the worst in people. Jealousy gets folks nowhere and sites like that just brings in all the crazies together to spew negativity. The Bosworth hate was all on Bosworth because_ she is_ a narcissistic media whore. Evan as well. But people like Alicia V., Amanda S., Sara, Amelia didn't deserve that crap. They're nice girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I said it before and will say it again: *I feel sorry for Margot Robbie* because even if they don't date, just the fact she is in the same scene with him, will be enough just drive the crazies out and start their jealousy rages.
> 
> So far, TPF forum is packed with mature posts and mature posters. There's nothing wrong with healthy gossiping. It's when it turn to an obsessive jealousy rage that it gets out of hand. I saw all that a few years ago with the whole Bosworth debacle, which made me stay away from community boards whenever I was able to get online.
> 
> *So far I see nothing wrong here.* Some folks on tumblr are unhealthy when it comes to Alex and forget about some people face book.



Right now I feel sorry for Margot because there seems to be a large segment of gossip commenters who think she's lying about her age. Alex hasn't even entered the equation yet.

It's not that it's wrong, but it gets repetitive.

Here's hoping that Alex goes to the Giver premiere in a month:

 *The Giver MovieVerified account*     &#8207;@*thegivermovie*                                                               Get exclusive access to the World Premiere of @*thegivermovie* and see an advanced screening of the film on 8/11. http://******/TheGiverPremiereEvent7 


http://www.fathomevents.com/event/the-giver-world-premiere


----------



## Missmel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Of all his fansites and/or Tumblrs, this is the one that has spent the most time over analyzing this years old photo. Just saying.



I wouldn't call it over analyzing, people were just debating if it was Alicia Vikander or not, but at least we're free to speculate and gossip about his lovelife on this site.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Missmel said:


> I wouldn't call it over analyzing, people were just debating if it was Alicia Vikander or not, but at least we're free to speculate and gossip about his lovelife on this site.


 
Exactly, and doing it in a mature matter. 

"*It's not that it's wrong, but it gets repetitive.

 Here's hoping that Alex goes to the Giver premiere in a month"*

For some reason I can't quote you....but, like it was said before, this is a conversation/gossip/news thread, so I think as long as everyone is mature and calm discussing his love life, it's fine. There's nothing else to talk here. You can't even really talk about True Blood on this thread, so what else is there to talk about? He didn't even go to the TB premiere. No new interviews except for that little one posted a few days ago. No pap shots. No new fan pictures on instagram. No behind the scenes from Tarzan. The Giver is starting to get some buzz and we got an interview of Alex yesterday on the set of The Giver....so you know.....this thread would die a quick death with no healthy gossiping if we were all just waiting for new stuff on our Swede.  lol It may be repetitive, but some folks are new to this site and recently registered and they want to talk about his love life. just skim over the stuff that you find boring or repetitive


----------



## Missmel

gloomyharlow said:


> It's sad because to me pages like that just bring in the worst in people. Jealousy gets folks nowhere and sites like that just brings in all the crazies together to spew negativity. The Bosworth hate was all on Bosworth because_ she is_ a narcissistic media whore. Evan as well. But people like Alicia V., Amanda S., Sara, Amelia didn't deserve that crap. They're nice girls. :


Actually, they are the opposite, I didn't go to that site till long after he was broken up with Bosworth, but I heard what they were like, you couldn't say anything negative about Kate or they would attack you. Now they are the same way with Margot.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Missmel said:


> Actually, they are the opposite, I didn't go to that site till long after he was broken up with Bosworth, but I heard what they were like, you couldn't say anything negative about Kate or they would attack you. Now they are the same way with Margot.


 
I don't go on Yuku nowadays so I don't know what's going on today, but I do remember here and there some Kate hate. But Yuku isn't the only fansite with negative commenters. You got Facebook, tumblr, blogger, twitter and all those celebrity blog pages where commenters go wild with their thoughts.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, for me this woman looks pregnant and therefore a bit fuller (which is not a bad thing, you're pregnant after all) than Alicia including the legs. Alicia's legs are more muscular and toned but skinnier. The wind blows in their faces and presses the dress against her body so you see the bump.
Yes, this woman has brown hair like Alicia and wears it up but there are only so many options for a woman to wear her hair so naturally there will be similarities.
I think it's the friend he visited in the Hamptons and that friend is pregnant with the child of her husband which is NOT Alexander Skarsgård.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^Alexander Skarsgard got a married woman pregnant on the beach? What?!  (_See, I can play this game too!_)  Ha - popped in and it does remind me of the good old days (not as fun as taking apart a PopCandies video frame by frame of course).  Even if the pic is old.  Oh well, it's always a good time when Skars connects with the girlfriend rumors (or, random shag spottings off of Tumblr or IG). Whenever the guy gets around women, it blows up with him, there's only  so much analysis of his still shots from the set that anyone can do.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^*Alexander Skarsgard got a married woman pregnant on the beach? What?! * (_See, I can play this game too!_)  Ha - popped in and it does remind me of the good old days (not as fun as taking apart a PopCandies video frame by frame of course).  Even if the pic is old.  Oh well, it's always a good time when Skars connects with the girlfriend rumors (or, random shag spottings off of Tumblr or IG). Whenever the guy gets around women, it blows up with him, there's only  so much analysis of his still shots from the set that anyone can do.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^A*lexander Skarsgard got a married woman pregnant on the beach? *What?!  (_See, I can play this game too!_)  Ha - popped in and it does remind me of the good old days (not as fun as taking apart a PopCandies video frame by frame of course).  Even if the pic is old.  Oh well, it's always a good time when Skars connects with the girlfriend rumors (or, random shag spottings off of Tumblr or IG). Whenever the guy gets around women, it blows up with him,there's only  so much analysis of his still shots from the set that anyone can do.



Yes! And on the instgram the woman was asked when it was taken and she said two years ago, so not only did he get a married woman pregnant on the beach, he did so at the same time he was dating Charlize, Caroline W, Anne V, and possible the Italian skydiver. Also possibly Lucy G.
I do think he has clones! Or extraordinary time management skills  

And while  I'm probably more grumpy than normal because of PMS, the full moon  and not being able to sleep last night because of my one cat (he really  is the Kate Bosworth of cats, minus the famewhoring), my comment about this speculation in particular still stands: the reality of this particular photo is that he was walking the beach with his best friend, who's pregnant, and her hubby is probably off camera down the beach somewhere holding down the blanket and towels. Sometimes Alex walking down a beach with a woman is just a picture of him walking down a beach with a friend.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Buckeye I get it. However the original discussion with Jooa, KitKath and myself was perfectly amiable IMO, regardless of it's length or annoyance to other members. It's a gossip/speculation/news thread. Sant posted an old pic and we were all just to-ing and fro-ing on it. No biggie.

I am side eyeing speculation re: other forums by "former" members of said forums. Not necessary for comparison especially when dual membership is still held. Much more dodgy/unnecessary IMO than an on-topic conversation about a girl on a beach.


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *mik1986;*
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy!!!



Howdy BuckeyeChicago!!!


----------



## mik1986

I am heading to the Beach next week for vacation after a rough start to  the year. I see lots and lots of Mojitos, Margaritas and Daiquiris in my future  (next week) lol  . I hope that everyone will have an awesome  weekend/week!! Oh yeah to make this Askars related...my friends and I will be having a movie  marathon of Askar's movies while on vacay...ALRIGHT! ALRIGHT! ALRIGHT!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hope you have a great time mik


----------



## a_sussan

Have a great vacation Mik.


----------



## Bandwagons

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^Alexander Skarsgard got a married woman pregnant on the beach?




And those Viking genes were so hardcore that she started showing immediately. That seed is like KAPOW!


Also, I really want Buckeye's cat to start calling the paparazzi.


----------



## mik1986

Opheliaballs said:


> Hope you have a great time mik





a_sussan said:


> Have a great vacation Mik.




Thanks you so much Opheliaballs and A_Sussan


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Right now I feel sorry for Margot because there seems to be a large segment of gossip commenters who think she's lying about her age. Alex hasn't even entered the equation yet.


 
I forgot to answer this part. lol

I had no idea there was controversy about Margot's age. I was shocked that in a recent update she was 24 because she looks a lot older then 24. More like in her early 30's, but like I said then, could be makeup and stuff. That singer Lorde is 17 and she looks 27! lol



BagBerry13 said:


> Well, for me this woman looks pregnant and therefore a bit fuller (which is not a bad thing, you're pregnant after all) than Alicia including the legs. Alicia's legs are more muscular and toned but skinnier. The wind blows in their faces and presses the dress against her body so you see the bump.
> Yes, this woman has brown hair like Alicia and wears it up but there are only so many options for a woman to wear her hair so naturally there will be similarities.
> I think it's the friend he visited in the Hamptons and that friend is pregnant with the child of her husband which is NOT Alexander Skarsgård.


 
If the picture was taken at the Hamptons, that could be very true. But like I yesterday, it kinda looked like Alicia to a few of us. It's not 100% positive that the woman in the picture is even pregnant anyway. Big empire tops to the front like that have a bad habit of making women look pregnant when they not. lol It could very well just be a regular non pregnant lady friend 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Even if the pic is old.  Oh well, it's always a good time when Skars connects with the girlfriend rumors (or, random shag spottings off of Tumblr or IG). Whenever the guy gets around women, it blows up with him, there's only  so much analysis of his still shots from the set that anyone can do.


 
And it happens to every famous actor (Leo Di Caprio, Orlando Bloom, Bradley Cooper etc. ), actress (Jen Aniston, Eva Mendes, J.Lo, etc.) pop star, famous band, singer, model etc. etc. etc. Not just Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Margot is as old as she says. To me she has a mature face, classic structure. I like her, great rep here in Australia. Did the hard yards on a local soapie ie "Neighbours". If she's snark-free from the fandom it's because she's done nothing worthy of snark at all, Refreshingly normal so far, for someone thrust into the limelight. Alex could do worse for a co-star IMO.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I am side eyeing speculation re: other forums by "former" members of said forums. Not necessary for comparison especially when dual membership is still held. Much more dodgy/unnecessary IMO than an on-topic conversation about a girl on a beach.


 

Is this because I said that the comments here are more mature then at other forums? Because to me they are. Just my opinion.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Margot is as old as she says. To me she has a mature face, classic structure. I like her, great rep here in Australia. Did the hard yards on a local soapie ie "Neighbours". If she's snark-free from the fandom it's because she's done nothing worthy of snark at all, Refreshingly normal so far, for someone thrust into the limelight. Alex could do worse for a co-star IMO.


 
Never heard of Margot till I saw her in Wolf On Wall Street and she was incredible and hilarious. lol 

Going by a few interviews I seen of her, she seems untouched by the fake world of Hollywood. Very sweet girl and talented.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> Is this because I said that the comments here are more mature then at other forums? Because to me they are. Just my opinion.



Nope. It wasn't in response to you.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> I am heading to the Beach next week for vacation after a rough start to  the year. I see lots and lots of Mojitos, Margaritas and Daiquiris in my future  (next week) lol  'sunshine'beach'drinks'. I hope that everyone will have an awesome  weekend/week!! Oh yeah to make this Askars related...my friends and I will be having a movie  marathon of Askar's movies while on vacay...ALRIGHT! ALRIGHT! ALRIGHT! 'yahoo'graucho'



Mik have an enjoyable and relaxing vacation  Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x Luv ya :'D







sikanapanele




















askarslover


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll











skarsgardaddict


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the gifs and pics Zola


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola for the gifs, nice "gift" to wake up to after night shift.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics and gifs Zola.


----------



## Blue Irina

I'm excited for The Giver. And I think Margot will be amazing in Tarzan. I like her. Hoping for great stories coming from the set.


----------



## Bandwagons

The final round is posted and Alex is getting crushed (get it?). Go get your vote on!

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He might need a little help in that poll. He's currently getting smashed by Hiddleston - 97-ish% to 2.5-ish%


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He might need a little help in that poll. He's currently getting smashed by Hiddleston - 97-ish% to 2.5-ish%



He's up a bit.  Tom has a huge fan base in Asia which pushed him through the semi finals.
They actually were getting mad that the percentage was going down, even though Tom was still winning by 30%. 

I figured out that you can only vote once an hour, but you can vote once from multiple devices to get extra votes.

Here's the link again to bring it to this page.

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com


----------



## RedTopsy

Kitkath70 said:


> He's up a bit.  Tom has a huge fan base in Asia which pushed him through the semi finals.
> They actually were getting mad that the percentage was going down, even though Tom was still winning by 30%.
> 
> I figured out that you can only vote once an hour, but you can vote once from multiple devices to get extra votes.
> 
> Here's the link again to bring it to this page.
> 
> http://crusharchives.tumblr.com



Thanks for the info.
Voted for Alex. 
Keep on voting everyone.


----------



## a_sussan

Some "news" about Tarzan. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## Zola24

Bandwagons said:


> The final round is posted and Alex is getting crushed (get it?). Go get your vote on!
> 
> http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/





Kitkath70 said:


> He's up a bit.  Tom has a huge fan base in Asia which pushed him through the semi finals.
> They actually were getting mad that the percentage was going down, even though Tom was still winning by 30%.
> 
> I figured out that you can only vote once an hour, but you can vote once from multiple devices to get extra votes.
> 
> Here's the link again to bring it to this page.
> 
> http://crusharchives.tumblr.com



Thank you for the link and the info  Voted  and any casual readers please vote for Alex, he needs all the help he can get. Thank you so much  Tom is leading 88% v 12%!!  Alex has gained 10% so anything's possible 




a_sussan said:


> Some "news" about Tarzan.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490



Thank you for the Tarzan news. The British aristocracy at its superior best!


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace


----------



## Zola24

Well Alex is my celeb crush  I'd crush him so hard  ****!





















tallblondeviking


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * Thanks dear! You sure know how to make gray and boring Sunday to a hot and sunny. *drool*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OT: Congrats to Germany on their WC win. Hoists quality beverages in Bag's general direction 

Oh, and the House of Lords?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Congrats Bag and all our German thread contributors and lurkers!!

Tchuss!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_Dang _- no spoilers but that was the first _really_ good episode of the season. Alex had some great scenes. 

The appearance of certain characters really made me a bit emo.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Dang _- no spoilers but that was the first _really_ good episode of the season. Alex had some great scenes.
> 
> The appearance of certain characters really made me a bit emo.



I think the hair and costume people had fun with him on this one. Lots of fun.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think the hair and costume people had fun with him on this one. Lots of fun.



At this point, they're just trolling with the quality of those wigs


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> At this point, they're just trolling with the quality of those wigs


Are we sure they're all wigs at this point? His hair at the time of filming was getting long, even in February/March, I don't think it's out of the question that at least the 96 flashback was all his, in its flouffy glory.
Perhaps someone will ask this all-important question at Comic Con, or in some interview. We need to know!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's a good point. That may have been partly his hair. I sure hoped they used 90's era gel, and mousse in that case.


----------



## Bandwagons

I miss my 90210 dolls....


----------



## Santress

Some promo stills from tonight's episode:











(Source:  *HBO.com*)








(Source: *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=507

+

Set pic:





"Alexander Skarsgard and Kristin Bauer and myself on the set of True Blood."

-*christianpitre_* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's a good point. That may have been partly his hair. I sure hoped they used 90's era gel, and mousse in that case.



Could be wigs, wiglets, extensions, I don't know. I do know that they give me great joy in looking at them, they're so funny!



Bandwagons said:


> I miss my 90210 dolls....



I find 90120 Eric funnier than 80's Eric, for some reason. And I thought the 80's were not a good decade, clothing wise. But then apparently neither was 1996.



Santress said:


> Some *promo stills *from tonight's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *HBO.com*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *The Vault*)
> 
> http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=507
> 
> +
> 
> Set pic:
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard and Kristin Bauer and myself on the set of True Blood."
> 
> -*christianpitre_* @ instagr.am



Nice arm porn:


----------



## a_sussan

*Buckeye*, indeed nice arm porn, really really nice.


----------



## Kitkath70

He's up around 18%.  Poll closes July 17th.

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> OT: Congrats to Germany on their WC win. Hoists quality beverages in Bag's general direction
> 
> Oh, and the House of Lords?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Congrats Bag and all our German thread contributors and lurkers!!
> 
> Tschüss!!



I still can't believe it! We made it after 24 years!!!
When I walked through Kreuzberg this morning people were still going home from partying. I normally don't buy newspapers but today I did it as historical evidence. Unfortunately I probably won't experience another world cup win for Germany in my lifetime. I'm so happy for them especially for Klose. They really deserved it after so many years in semi finals. Our "golden generation"!  They come to Berlin tomorrow but sadly I can't go see them at Brandenburger Tor. I have to work.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I still can't believe it! We made it after 24 years!!!
> When I walked through Kreuzberg this morning people were still going home from partying. I normally don't buy newspapers but today I did it as historical evidence. Unfortunately I probably won't experience another world cup win for Germany in my lifetime. I'm so happy for them especially for Klose. They really deserved it after so many years in semi finals. Our "golden generation"!  T*hey come to Berlin tomorrow but sadly I can't go see them at Brandenburger Tor. I have to work*.



Shouldn't this be a national holiday? 


        BURBANK, Calif., Jul 14, 2014 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Principal photography is underway on Warner Bros. Pictures and Village        Roadshow Pictures new Tarzan 3D action adventure, starring Alexander        Skarsgård (HBOs True Blood) as the legendary character created by        Edgar Rice Burroughs.                                           
                                                 David Yates, who helmed the last four Harry Potter blockbusters,        including Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Parts 1 & 2, is        directing. Jerry Weintraub (Behind the Candelabra, the Oceans        trilogy) is producing the film, together with David Barron (the Harry        Potter films, upcoming Cinderella). Susan Ekins, Nikolas Korda, David        Yates, Mike Richardson and Bruce Berman are serving as executive        producers.                                           
                                                 The feature also stars Oscar nominee Samuel L. Jackson (Pulp Fiction,        the Captain America films), Margot Robbie (The Wolf of Wall Street),        Oscar nominee Djimon Hounsou (Blood Diamond, Gladiator), Oscar        nominee John Hurt (The Elephant Man, the Harry Potter films), and        two-time Academy Award winner Christoph Waltz (Inglourious Basterds,        Django Unchained).                                           
                                                 It has been years since the man once known as Tarzan (Skarsgård) left        the jungles of Africa behind for a gentrified life as John Clayton III,        Lord Greystoke, with his beloved wife, Jane (Robbie) at his side. Now,        he has been invited back to the Congo to serve as a trade emissary of        Parliament, unaware that he is a pawn in a deadly convergence of greed        and revenge, masterminded by the Belgian, Captain Leon Rom (Waltz). But        those behind the murderous plot have no idea what they are about to        unleash.                                           
                                                 The adventure is being shot at Warner Bros. Studios, Leavesden, as well        as on location around the UK.                                           
                                                 Collaborating with Yates behind the scenes, the creative team includes        director of photography Henry Braham (The Golden Compass),        Oscar-winning production designer Stuart Craig (Dangerous Liaisons,        The English Patient, the Harry Potter films), editor Mark Day        (Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Parts 1 & 2), and        Oscar-nominated costume designer Ruth Myers (Emma, Unknown).                                           
                                                 A Jerry Weintraub production, the Tarzan action adventure is slated for        release on July 1, 2016, and will be distributed by Warner Bros.        Pictures, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company, and in select        territories by Village Roadshow Pictures.                                           
                                                 SOURCE: Warner Bros. Pictures 



http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ta...ins-on-the-new-3d-action-adventure-2014-07-14


----------



## Bandwagons

I'm really looking forward to the "Eric Northman Through the Ages" exhibits that will be showing up on Tumblr after this season ends. I want a full timeline, Viking through modern day.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the storyline for Tarzan. Anyone familiar with the original stories is no doubt aware of sensitivities they may have encountered in the modern adaptation re language and cultural depictions.

Not only are his co-stars A list..the people behind the scenes are giving me hope this is going to be a good film.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Paging Santress - you're cup does runneth over Ms!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Wtfudge It will only let me vote once


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Buckley* for the info :hug:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & KitKath.

Free, housekeeping done.  Please resend!

UK promo stills of Alex in *True Blood* Season 7,  Episode 3:  _Fire in the Hole_.
It airs this Monday, July 21, 2014, at 9 pm on FOX in the UK.











(Source:  *HBO* via *Entertainment-Focus.com*)

http://www.entertainment-focus.com/tv-section/tv-news/true-blood-season-7-fire-hole-preview/


----------



## Varya03

Thanks for the photos Santress!

But Where is Alex?????


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks Buckley for the info and thanks Santress for the pic.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress!


----------



## a_sussan

a_sussan said:


> Thanks Santress!



I see that more than mine auto correct that change Buckeye to Buckley.. lol..


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress


----------



## Missmel

Thanks santress for the pics.


----------



## Bandwagons

Looks like the internet has decided (again) that he's dating Katie Holmes. Just one example: 

http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...lmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard-the-giver.htm

Apparently they've been having secret, romantic meetings. :giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Rolling my eyes at how thirsty some of these sites are for this no-mance to happen.

Katie seems ok but might bland him to death. Anyhow..pure fiction.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

For those Aussies interested, "The Giver" starts 11th September 2014 in Oz cinemas.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm calling bs on that, why can't they leave the poor man alone


----------



## Santress

^yw, ladies!
Thanks, Free.

More promo stills:

From *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 4:  _Death is Not the End_:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)

From *True Blood*, Season 7, Episode 5:  _Lost Cause_:





(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=509

Katie Holmes's rep. has denied the dating rumors to *Gossip Cop*:


> Heres whats actually going on.
> 
> Holmes and Skarsgard were the subject of false romance rumors during filming last fall.
> 
> Now that the movie is hitting theaters in a matter of weeks, Grazia thinks readers will fall for its new story.
> 
> Fat chance.
> 
> A rep for Holmes emphatically tells Gossip Cop that the claims are entirely not true.


http://www.gossipcop.com/katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Bandwagons

Total bs, but I almost want it to be true. At least it's someone who seems relatively sane, isn't a fame whore, and is age appropriate this time.

Also, I can't imagine he'll be doing much promotion for The Giver anyway with his filming schedule.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like the storyline for Tarzan. Anyone familiar with the original stories is no doubt aware of sensitivities they may have encountered in the modern adaptation re language and cultural depictions.
> 
> Not only are his co-stars A list..the people behind the scenes are giving me hope this is going to be a good film.



On paper this looks very good. I'm hoping that it's translating to film. I want this to be a good movie. Not just because I want Alex to do well, but because I also like a well done adventure movie, historical or otherwise.



Varya03 said:


> Thanks for the photos Santress!
> 
> *But Where is Alex*?????



Working very, very very hard. Also it's at a studio so no easy set shots for the paps (or fans).



a_sussan said:


> *I see that more than mine auto correct t*hat change Buckeye to Buckley.. lol..



Ah, auto correct. I love it, I hate it.

ETA:
@Bandwagons: 





> Also, I can't imagine he'll be doing much promotion for The Giver anyway with his filming schedule.



As busy as he is now, I'm beginning to think we might not see him at the premiere in three weeks. I'm hoping that he does at least some interviews, whether by phone, email, etc., but I wouldn't be surprised if that's about it.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Bandwagons said:


> Looks like the internet has decided (again) that he's dating Katie Holmes. Just one example:
> 
> http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...lmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard-the-giver.htm
> 
> Apparently they've been having secret, romantic meetings. :giggles:


 
I hope it's true. She's not my favorite actress but I like Katie personality wise. Stable. Mature. Been through a lot of crap with the whole Tom Cruise thing. Doesn't come across as a media whore or doesn't seem to have the pap's on speed dial. She loves her daughter and trying to raise her as normal as possible concidering that her daughter's father believes an alien name Xenu who will come back to planet earth as a god. Katie has a lot on her plate, but she comes across to be as humble and cool. 

Could all be rumours (as usual) but if it isn't, I think she would be a great match with Alex. At least he won't have to bend over so much. Kate is 6 feet tall 

And of course the haters are going to hate. That's what the haters are for. I hope Alex is just happy

Found a few more articles about it 

http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2014/0716/631087-katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/

http://www.azcentral.com/story/ente...e-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/12719607/

http://www.hindustantimes.com/enter...ard-can-t-stay-separate/article1-1241007.aspx

http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/2014/katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard-true-blood/

http://gulfnews.com/arts-entertainm...-holmes-reportedly-dating-skarsgard-1.1360432

Nothing on Just Jared or Lainey yet. I bet they have a funny take on this as usual 



Bandwagons said:


> Total bs, but I almost want it to be true. At least it's someone who seems relatively sane, isn't a fame whore, and is age appropriate this time.
> 
> Also, I can't imagine he'll be doing much promotion for The Giver anyway with his filming schedule.


 
Probably is BS, but yeah. I hope it's true too. She might be bland to the outside world, but hell knows what Katie is like in the bedroom. lol


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gloomy!

Here is some new footage of Alex in the recently released *THE GIVER FEATURETTE*:


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for this video.  So wish that it would come to cinemas in Sweden.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

"haters", yeah, whatever. The story is better than fan fiction. Katie hasn't set the screen on fire either save two decent performance in indies "Go" and "Pieces of April"

I appreciate that she may be as nice as pie and got away from Xenu but it hasn't improved her acting nor is evidence that she's dating Alex. 

Hater? No.  Realist? Yep.


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> I hope it's true. She's not my favorite actress but I like Katie personality wise. Stable. Mature. Been through a lot of crap with the whole Tom Cruise thing. Doesn't come across as a media whore or doesn't seem to have the pap's on speed dial. She loves her daughter and trying to raise her as normal as possible concidering that her daughter's father believes an alien name Xenu who will come back to planet earth as a god. Katie has a lot on her plate, but she comes across to be as humble and cool.
> 
> Could all be rumours (as usual) but if it isn't, I think she would be a great match with Alex. At least he won't have to bend over so much. Kate is 6 feet tall
> 
> And of course the haters are going to hate. That's what the haters are for. I hope Alex is just happy
> 
> Found a few more articles about it
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2014/0716/631087-katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/
> 
> http://www.azcentral.com/story/ente...e-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/12719607/
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/enter...ard-can-t-stay-separate/article1-1241007.aspx
> 
> http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/2014/katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard-true-blood/
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/arts-entertainm...-holmes-reportedly-dating-skarsgard-1.1360432
> 
> Nothing on Just Jared or Lainey yet. I bet they have a funny take on this as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Probably is BS, but yeah. I hope it's true too. She might be bland to the outside world, but hell knows what Katie is like in the bedroom. lol


Thanks for the articles, but they seem to be all quoting the same source, with the same wording. I guess I was hoping for additional confirmation.

Btw Katie is only 5'9". It may have seemed like 6' to Cruise.

And would this mean he's secretly dating Katie and Alicia? One secret gf per continent.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Gloomy!
> 
> Here is some new footage of Alex in the recently released *THE GIVER FEATURETTE*:




Thanks for the clip. Being shallow, Alex does look good in the clips. Also, I really like The Giver's library.

I also note that they made sure they showed Taylor S. Have to promote the most famous name in the cast, even if she's barely in the movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Katie Holmes Dating Alexander Skarsgard?* * DENIED*



> Katie Holmes and Alexander Skarsgard are dating, claims Grazia.
> 
> According to the tabloid, the actors&#8217; romance first blossomed on the set of The Giver, and their love connection is now heating up.
> 
> &#8220;Their flirtation was one of the worst kept secrets on set,&#8221; a &#8220;source&#8221; tells Grazia. &#8220;Nobody is surprised that they&#8217;ve been spending time together. They really enjoy each other&#8217;s company.&#8221;
> 
> The alleged tipster goes on to describe the supposed relationship as &#8220;quite casual at the moment,&#8221; but claims to the British mag, &#8220;They are looking forward to spending more time with one another as they promote the film.&#8221;
> 
> Here&#8217;s what&#8217;s actually going on.
> 
> *Holmes and Skarsgard were the subject of false romance rumors during filming last fall.*
> 
> Now that the movie is hitting theaters in a matter of weeks, Grazia thinks readers will fall for its new story.
> 
> Fat chance.
> 
> A rep for Holmes emphatically tells Gossip Cop that the claims are entirely &#8220;not true.&#8221;



http://www.gossipcop.com/katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/?utm_source=rss


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> "haters", yeah, whatever. The story is better than fan fiction. Katie hasn't set the screen on fire either save two decent performance in indies "Go" and "Pieces of April"
> 
> I appreciate that she may be as nice as pie and got away from Xenu but it hasn't improved her acting nor is evidence that she's dating Alex.
> 
> Hater? No.  Realist? Yep.


 
I wasn't aiming the "haters" comment at you but to people in general who tend to be very negative towards anyone with a vagina standing next to Alex. That's all. And like I said, I don't care for Katie's films or even her acting, but I like her because of the way she has always come across. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Katie Holmes Dating Alexander Skarsgard?* * DENIED*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gossipcop.com/katie-holmes-dating-alexander-skarsgard/?utm_source=rss


 
I remember when both Alex and Bosworth denied they had anything going on and were just "friends". lol

Either way, they worked together so dating rumors were bound to happen. Remember when he was 'dating" Ellen Page? lol 



audiogirl said:


> Thanks for the articles, but they seem to be all quoting the same source, with the same wording. I guess I was hoping for additional confirmation.
> 
> Btw Katie is only 5'9". It may have seemed like 6' to Cruise.
> 
> And would this mean he's secretly dating Katie and Alicia? One secret gf per continent.


 
Who's Alicia....? I forgot. And I always read that Katie was 5'11, but either way, 5'9 is still pretty tall.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Gloomy!
> 
> Here is some new footage of Alex in the recently released *THE GIVER FEATURETTE*:




The video was made private


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

FreeSpirit71 said:


> For those Aussies interested, "The Giver" starts 11th September 2014 in Oz cinemas.



Thanks Free. is it getting a wide release? 



gloomyharlow said:


> I wasn't aiming the "haters" comment at you but to people in general who tend to be very negative towards anyone with a vagina standing next to Alex. That's all. And like I said, I don't care for Katie's films or even her acting, but I like her because of the way she has always come across.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember when both Alex and Bosworth denied they had anything going on and were just "friends". lol
> *
> Either way, they worked together so dating rumors were bound to happen. Remember when he was 'dating" Ellen Page? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Alicia....? I forgot. And I always read that Katie was 5'11, but either way, 5'9 is still pretty tall.
> 
> 
> 
> The video was made private



Yeah they did but KB made sure they were still spotted at the same events and had "insiders" talk to the gossip mags about them. 

is there another copy of the Giver video?? It does not want to play for me.


----------



## gloomyharlow

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Thanks Free. is it getting a wide release?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they did but KB made sure they were still spotted at the same events and had "insiders" talk to the gossip mags about them.
> 
> is there another copy of the Giver video?? It does not want to play for me.


 
The video is now private for some reason.


----------



## Zola24

Sorry to drag the conversation back but thank you *Buckeye* for the Tarzan news  I must have missed John Hurt in the cast list. Wow, even without Alex, that really is a superb cast, and with the 'behind the scene' people this movie will be excellent :'D
Thank you also to *everyone* for the photos and conversations.
Alex was busy whilst filming The Giver - I'm still waiting for Taylor Swift's love song 
A few gifs from The Giver featurette which must have been made before the vid was taken down. Thank you wonderful gif makers 











henricavyll


> ohiogurl:
> 
> Theres actually a great backstory and sequel on the baby. Its in the last book of the trilogy, Son (The Giver is the first book in a trilogy). Worth reading.
























beaufortplace


----------



## Zola24

This also might be of interest to any Americans as apparently you can enter your zip code and see the nearest cinema where The Giver will be playing. I'm not sure if it works for other countries as Google Chrome keeps crashing on me (grr!) I think it might have something to do with my new anti-virus programme (more grr'ing).




> Exclusive: The Giver - Emotion TV Spot http://www.fandango.com/movie-trail...trailer/171115?autoplay=true&mpxId=2472896136
> Watch The Giver movie trailers and video clips, interviews with cast members and more at Fandango.
> weinsteinco
























> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .arrgh, so hard to pick. But I have to vote my conscience.
> 
> # wiggling elfin swede ears for the win #sorry kitten


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*  thank you for all the lovely gifs you are posting, and the kitty vs Alex is so freakin' cute. 

And tjoho.. it's Friday, I have the weekend off and the sun is shining!  Have a great weekend


----------



## Zola24

> henricavyll
> 
> The Giver- Alexander Skarsgård (Father)
> 
> "On Jonas trying to explain love to his parents" [x] http://www.traileraddict.com/the-gi...ard?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter




Well that's sad  the source video has also been removed??
Whilst on a downer - CelebCrush, congrats Hiddles (quietly grr'ing the corner! Alex you'll always be our #1)












> crusharchives
> 
> The Hottest Crush 2014 - Runner Up
> 
> Congratulations to Alexander Skarsgard, who fought through 6 rounds in this year&#8217;s competition to come 2nd in The Hottest Crush 2014!
> 
> Along the way he defeated other popular crushes such as Hugh Jackman, Sebastian Stan and Hugh Dancy, and made up for his shocking 2nd Round exit in last year&#8217;s competition, so let&#8217;s look forward to another year with our silver medal winner!




*Sussan* Yes, kitty Alex is so freakin' cute :'D Have a lovely weekend :'D (Sorry, I've run out of smilies, lol - have fun, hun)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> http://38.media.tumblr.com/8d9b57cf3ed2249509f106666478a375/tumblr_n8o5kdk6UG1qdljtto5_r2_250.gif[/IMG]


 


O*MG cat EARS! *There's nothing melts me more then cute* kitty ears*!


----------



## Bandwagons

Zola24 said:


> I must have missed John Hurt in the cast list.



Oh, man. The Doctor and a Skarsgard together. My fandoms are colliding.


----------



## Idun

Bandwagons said:


> Oh, man. The Doctor and a Skarsgard together. My fandoms are colliding.



It worked well enough in Thor The Dark World


----------



## a_sussan

OMG. .. Both the Doctor AND Skarsgård. .  Holy mother. . I must just say 'On y va'....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Sorry to drag the conversation back but thank you *Buckeye* for the Tarzan news  *I must have missed John Hurt in the cast list.* Wow, even without Alex, that really is a superb cast, and with the 'behind the scene' people this movie will be excellent :'D
> Thank you also to *everyone* for the photos and conversations.
> Alex was busy whilst filming The Giver - I'm still waiting for Taylor Swift's love song *
> A few gifs from The Giver featurette which must have been made before the vid was taken down. *Thank you wonderful gif makers
> 
> beaufortplace




John Hurt still isn't listed in IMBD as being in the cast, so I have no idea what role he'll play.
And they've been filming for three weeks now, WB. Isn't it time for some official pics now? (yes, I'm being greedy).

I can play the Giver video now.


And heads up inhabitants of Sydney (Sydneysiders?)! If you feel a disturbance in the force next week it's because my niece will have arrived there. It's for work, and knowing how little down time she gets because of this job, she may not have much time for sightseeing, but if you have any sightseeing/restaurant advice for a pretty adventurous twentysomething 'wine snob', please pm me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anyone wanting to know how TB ends, or speculation on it, PM me. I have a link to a post by the same guy who got it right about Eric on the mountain top (when everyone thought he was full of s**t).

And it sounds legit.(at least as legit as the theory about him burning on a mountain sounded - and we know how THAT turned out).


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, the ghost of that TB6 finale spoiler haunts us all - how we laughed until we saw that ****ing snow covered mountain top.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you free xx


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Free.
Love the new av, Gloomy.

There is an interview with Alex in the August 2014 edition of *Elle Australia*.

I'm not holding my breath for new pics (the one below is a black and white of an event pic so going by that, seems unlikely any of the rest are new) but perhaps we will get some interesting new stories and quotes.

Maybe our Aussie members can get us some scans?

Here is a pic of the article from instagram:





+  the cover:





(Source:  *webbkate* @ instagr.am)


----------



## OHVamp

Thank you FreeSpirit for the offer. I'd like to see it. I love spoilers/speculations. 

And thanks Santress for the new article. You always bring good things.


----------



## a_sussan

HE'S ALIVE!!!!


http://enlu76.tumblr.com/post/92263811374/askarsswedishmeatballs-alex-out-in-london


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone wanting to know how TB ends, or speculation on it, PM me. I have a link to a post by the same guy who got it right about Eric on the mountain top (when everyone thought he was full of s**t).
> 
> And it sounds legit.(at least as legit as the theory about him burning on a mountain sounded - and we know how THAT turned out).



I can't decide whether to believe that he's actually got a script, or what. Especially remembering how we reacted last year and he turned out to be correct.



a_sussan said:


> HE'S ALIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> http://enlu76.tumblr.com/post/92263811374/askarsswedishmeatballs-alex-out-in-london



His hair! You can see his hair! 
Also, what the heck is he holding?

He was at a music festival, of course. And looking at this lineup, I don't know who 95% of these performers are:

http://loveboxfestival.com/programme/tag/saturday/

I'm hoping he tried this:

http://loveboxfestival.com/programme/charlenes-hula-dance-workshop/


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. I didn't see that before you pointed it out. And I say like you, never hear about 95 % of the bands.


----------



## MooCowmoo

He'll be coming home to my Lovebox after the festival  

Buckeye I will give his hair a tug for you


----------



## a_sussan

Lol Moo, of course he is


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MooCowmoo said:


> He'll be coming home to my Lovebox after the festival



You owe me a new keyboard Moo..lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> ]He'll be coming home to my Lovebox[/B] after the festival
> 
> Buckeye I will give his *hair a tug for you*



Hah!  

Here's a better look at the front of the hair:

http://instagram.com/p/qpO3lwNkw8/

Not sure about the front of the hair. Though we can now be sure that this Tarzan will not follow the books in terms of hair color, since the book Tarzan has black hair.


----------



## a_sussan

He looks a bit like he used to in his younger days. And I think he looks a bit tired or a bit drunk. But still so freakin' wonderful to see him out and having fun.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pics of Alex, girls. 
Nice to see some new photos. 
Yes, he looks somehow younger in the pics and his hair is so long. 
But I still like what I see and that I can see his muscles.


----------



## Santress

Just got out of a terrible 5 hour storm.
Thanks for the updates and holding down the forte. 



a_sussan said:


> HE'S ALIVE!!!!
> 
> 
> http://enlu76.tumblr.com/post/92263811374/askarsswedishmeatballs-alex-out-in-london





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah!
> 
> Here's a better look at the front of the hair:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qpO3lwNkw8/
> 
> Not sure about the front of the hair. Though we can now be sure that this Tarzan will not follow the books in terms of hair color, since the book Tarzan has black hair.


Alex at the *Lovebox Festival* in London today (July 19, 2014):

My crop:





Original:





"Currently waiting for Eric True Blood to burst open those Lovebox doors for me like a true hero!!" 

-*clox* @ instagr.am





"Eric from True Blood at #lovebox." 

- *nieshmoney* twitter

https://twitter.com/nieshmoney/status/490568791643144192


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks tired in those shots. Probably working really hard.


----------



## Zola24

Thank you *Sussan*, *Buckeye* and *Santress* for the photos and edits  The man's looking good, but knackered  I'm surprised WB didn't at least thin Alex's hair a little at the nape of his neck, it must be so uncomfortable. And yes, we've also had bad thunderstorms here the last couple of days. Oh well at least we've seen Alex, at last  and he's enjoying a little r+r


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I was so busy staring at his hair, the length, the lack of a hat or product, that I finally realized he's clean shaven, doesn't even appear to be much scruff.

Normally with Alex and musical festivals we think he's hitting the beer, but I think his look in these pics is probably just being tired. He compressed what would have probably been 6 months of shooting TB into less than four months and went straight from that to Tarzan preproduction and now filming. He's going to be an even more tired Skars by the end of filming in December.

@Zola, I saw that you were having actual hot weather and thunderstorms. Apparently you've got our weather and we've got yours, it's been in the 70s and raining here.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yeah, I noticed that Alex is totally clean shaven. It's not a look I like on him, (lv the scruff), but if the other choice is Victorian mutton chops, clean shaven is just fine 

I may be wrong but I don't think Alex has been hitting the beer since he started buffing up for Tarzan. And yes, he is probably just tired, as the past week has been quite humid, and with all that hair, and I think a lot of the acts have been playing in tents, plus the actual filming work, I'm surprised he's still standing.

Hah, lvd your weather comment - we do tend to go from panicky drought/water restrictions to mass floods extremely quickly


----------



## Bandwagons

I'm voting for mutton chops!


----------



## Zola24

^  Oh please no! And then I thought, they will show those cheekbones off nicely tho :shame:


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great to see some new pictures of Alex. His hair is growing beautifully. He does look tired, but at least he went to a festival to relax. Were Fares or Bjorne there? 

Found this article published yesterday about the "romance rumors" and such. Some different wordings from what I posted a few days ago. Don't like that they make Alex out to be some kind of "player" when it comes to women. Anyway - 

_The said couple first sparked romance rumors on October, when the "True Blood" actor was allegedly caught up in a love triangle between Tom Cruise's ex-wife, Katie Holmes and Harry Styles former lady love, Taylor Swift.
_
_However, people close to Alexander revealed that the Swedish actor has his eyes set for Katie Holmes only.
_
_Katie on the other hand, has been reportedly head over heels over Alexander, who was first impressed with the "Battle Ship" actor's trek to the South Pole last year together with Britain's Prince Harry for a charity work.
_
_Nevertheless, "Dawson's Creek" star's friends are actually hesitant over the idea of Katie Holmes dating Alexander Skarsgard saying:
_
_"Katie's so impressed, she thinks it's incredibly sexy and athletic. Some of her friends are a little concerned, though. They're happy to see her smiling again, but it's not as though Alexander is a safe bet. He's known to be a huge player," the insider revealed._

You can read the rest of it here: http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/100037/20140718/katie-holmes-dating.htm


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol..those fourth-tier websites just feed off each other, don't they? And around and around it goes...


----------



## a_sussan

If you look at his cheek you can actually see a line where his sunburned and where is not. So he will have some type of beard as Tarzan. Hum.. interesting so what it looks like. 

But I so happy to see him out and enjoying him self. Only thing to do now is holding thumbs that he will go to WOW in a few weeks.


----------



## Santress

Another from this lady who met him at *Coachella 2014 *(April 13, 2014):

New pic:





Previous pics:








"Can you take me back to when Alexander Skarsgard kissed me #tarzan."

-*rachel_sklar* @ instagr.am & twitter


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone for the New pics I quite like the long hair


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all great pics, articles and gifs 



gloomyharlow said:


> Great to see some new pictures of Alex. His hair is growing beautifully. He does look tired, but at least he went to a festival to relax. *Were Fares or Bjorne there? *


I guess that Fares Fares is now in Turkey where he ends of shooting "Tyrant" and Bjorne is with his family - his wife and children, and he takes care of his business ... fortunately, Alex has friends everywhere, in these photos he is with the members of the band "The xx" (great music, I highly recommend)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Great to see some new pictures of Alex. His hair is growing beautifully. He does look tired, but at least he went to a festival to relax. Were Fares or Bjorne there?
> 
> Found this article published yesterday about the "romance rumors" and such. *Some different wordings from what I posted a few days ago. *Don't like that they make Alex out to be some kind of "player" when it comes to women. Anyway -
> 
> _The said couple first sparked romance rumors on October, when the "True Blood" actor was allegedly caught up in a love triangle between Tom Cruise's ex-wife, Katie Holmes and Harry Styles former lady love, Taylor Swift.
> _
> _*However, people close to Alexander *revealed that the Swedish actor has his eyes set for Katie Holmes only.
> _
> 
> You can read the rest of it here: http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/100037/20140718/katie-holmes-dating.htm



It's still the same made up story, just slightly different paraphrasing. And Alex's 'people' don't talk to the tabloids.



a_sussan said:


> If you look at his cheek you can actually see a line where his sunburned and where is not. *So he will have some type of beard as Tarzan.* Hum.. interesting so what it looks like.
> 
> But I so happy to see him out and enjoying him self. Only thing to do now is holding thumbs that he will go to WOW in a few weeks.



I'm hoping they adhere to the books in that Tarzan doesn't have a beard, he preferred to be clean shaven. So maybe Lord Greystoke will have facial hair, but once he gets back to Africa and becomes Tarzan again, he'll lose the facial hair, along with the clothes.


----------



## a_sussan

jooa, I listen to 'The xx' and they quite good. Thanks!


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's still the same made up story, just slightly different paraphrasing. And Alex's 'people' don't talk to the tabloids.


 
Yeah, I know. Maybe it's her "friends" talking. I'm hoping Katie isn't like that. It's very Bosworth-like behavior, then again it's just rumors anyway.  In time we'll tell.



jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for all great pics, articles and gifs
> 
> 
> I guess that Fares Fares is now in Turkey where he ends of shooting "Tyrant" and Bjorne is with his family - his wife and children, and he takes care of his business ... fortunately, Alex has friends everywhere, in these photos he is with the members of the band "The xx" (great music, I highly recommend)


 
That's right...Tyrant. I really want to see that show too. The previews have been good.



a_sussan said:


> jooa, I listen to 'The xx' and they quite good. Thanks!


 
I had no idea who 'XX' were so I looked them up on YouTube. Not my cup of tea. 



Santress said:


> Another from this lady who met him at *Coachella 2014 *(April 13, 2014):
> 
> New pic:
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ex959565j
> 
> Previous pics:
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/iq8975d3j
> https://imageshack.com/i/ex49ed4fj
> 
> "Can you take me back to when Alexander Skarsgard kissed me #tarzan."
> 
> -*rachel_sklar* @ instagr.am & twitter


 
Said it before...say it again....I would_ kill_ to have a body like that girl's. Her stomach is perfect. _Perfect._


----------



## gloomyharlow

*alexanderssskarsbrow* posted the entire new interview Alex did with (Elle, August 2014) 







*&#8220;If it&#8217;s right, love is amazing. I&#8217;ve been very happy in relationships, miserable in relationships, very happy single, very miserable single. I&#8217;m not stressing about it. That day will come. I&#8217;ve got plenty of time.&#8221;*

Readable Scans:

https://31.media.tumblr.com/295413769f3f4606c7854412abf0c25c/tumblr_n9041hkQ6A1qg6t4yo2_1280.jpg

https://31.media.tumblr.com/5a07cab204604819fe9d5ea9f2284b13/tumblr_n9041hkQ6A1qg6t4yo7_r1_1280.jpg

https://38.media.tumblr.com/032e774707ffb6a3be0a8d9b335e4af2/tumblr_n9041hkQ6A1qg6t4yo3_1280.jpg

https://31.media.tumblr.com/f9ffe907848c5ffdf2de8f83931bac77/tumblr_n9041hkQ6A1qg6t4yo4_1280.jpg

https://31.media.tumblr.com/81560b94728f80728ac794076ad7c3d4/tumblr_n9041hkQ6A1qg6t4yo5_1280.jpg

https://31.media.tumblr.com/3efe7928156df8ba20dd455ead33b080/tumblr_n9041hkQ6A1qg6t4yo6_1280.jpg

source: http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/92315424737


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks gloomyharlew for posting the interview.


----------



## Idun

*Gloomyharlow*, thanks so much for the scans. I was very curious if it was a new interview but eh.. is it me or does it read like some sort of mock up of an old interview? He says next to nothing new - even they "say I'll marry them all" has been used before  Not that I blame him - I guess you can only give a good interview if you're asked good questions. I do wonder if it's a new interview at all..


----------



## a_sussan

I thought the same thing. It doesn't so, only like and update on an old interview. Still hope that someone will do a good and investigating interview with him, and a person that don't ask about being Swedish, naked, lions or his family.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

It doesnt appear to be a new interview/article. Its just a recycled version of his December 2011 *Elle UK* interview with a few updates on his films/career.

Still a good read.  Original here:

http://www.timteeman.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Alexander-Skarsgard-for-Elle-page-1.pdf

Gloomy, would you please turn on your pms? Thanks!


----------



## a_sussan

*deleted*


----------



## a_sussan

Ok.. old interview, thanks Santress.

And I think someone in UK is very happy chap today. Hammarby won their game today and are now in the top of the leauge.


----------



## Idun

Thanks *Santress*, that was the interview I thought about. Which probably means I need to step back from the fandom a good while, if I can remember specifik interviews so well 

*a_sussan*, that is strange - maybe they mean track pants? I'm thinking we will get new interviews for Tarzan at least  Hopefully without too many of the good old questions we're seen in just about all interviews since he started doing TB


----------



## skarsbabe

I find it strange that the Elle magazine does not mention any of Bill being in Hemlock Grove. Perhaps because it is netflix? But he is the lead role, so that seems a bit odd.


----------



## Bandwagons

I'm convinced that at this point, the True Blood writers are just using Alex as a gigantic paper doll to play dress up with. 

I'm convinced of it, but I'm not sad about it.


----------



## Santress

Promo stills from tonight's *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 5:  Lost Cause:














(Source:  *HBO.com*)

We already saw this one in advance last week but I've included it again since it is part of the set:





(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=509


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> I'm convinced that at this point, the True Blood writers are just using Alex as a gigantic paper doll to play dress up with.
> 
> I'm convinced of it, but I'm not sad about it.



I think the wardrobe, hair and makeup people are having a lot of fun with Alex this season. Especially the makeup people now: No, Alex, really, it's going take about 4 hours, maybe 6, or 8, to apply the Hep-V makeup.


----------



## skarsbabe

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think the wardrobe, hair and makeup people are having a lot of fun with Alex this season. Especially the makeup people now: No, Alex, really, it's going take about 4 hours, maybe 6, or 8, to apply the Hep-V makeup.



Yes and all over and down his chest & back this episode too


----------



## Idun

skarsbabe said:


> I find it strange that the Elle magazine does not mention any of Bill being in Hemlock Grove. Perhaps because it is netflix? But he is the lead role, so that seems a bit odd.



Sloppy research perhaps? After all HG wasn't out when the interview was printed the first time.


----------



## a_sussan

Is it just me that thinks is kind of lazy to press the "same" interview with just some updates. The could at least try to make other sound different from the original one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Is it just me that thinks is kind of lazy to press the "same" interview with just some updates. The could at least try to make other sound different from the original one.



It's very lazy. It would have been one thing to reprint from their sister publication a few months later, but nearly three years? 

And EW talks to TB's costume designer:

"Hearing fans concern about covering Erics heavage, Fisher admits they  did consider a look baring more, but it felt too much like contemporary  Eric. We wanted to definitely change it up and really show the time  difference, she says. And Alex is such a gas, because he loves it when  he gets to go to an extreme with a costume. He milks it. He goes crazy  for that stuff."

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/21/t...atest+(Entertainment+Weekly:++Today's+Latest)


----------



## ellieroma

I picked up 'look' magazine at the train station today and it boldly claims that Alex and Alicia Vikander have been dating for just less than a year.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellieroma said:


> I picked up 'look' magazine at the train station today and it boldly claims that Alex and Alicia Vikander have been dating for *just less than a year.*



But I thought they got engaged 2 years ago?!


----------



## a_sussan

And had 4 children,1 dog, 2 cats and a horse at least. Oh...forgot.. and having homes in LA, NY, London and Stockholm. I feel sorry for his mistresses he have in every port. Damn. . I knew that the 'eight ball' lied to me when I was told to be the only one for him.


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> And had 4 children,1 dog, 2 cats and a horse at least. Oh...forgot.. and having homes in LA, NY, London and Stockholm. I feel sorry for his *mistresses* he have in every port. Damn. . I knew that the 'eight ball' lied to me when I was told to be the only one for him.



He has only one mistress


----------



## a_sussan

Ah ha. .  Sorry... my slip I thought I was the only one.. but aperently not ... sigh ... hurting a bit.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> He has only one mistress



And it's Hammarby!  

&#8220;Hammarby is my mistress. I can not stand to see her suffer.&#8221;


http://santress.tumblr.com/post/68770000764/hammarby-is-my-mistress-i-can-not-stand-to-see


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And it's Hammarby!
> 
> Hammarby is my mistress. I can not stand to see her suffer.
> 
> 
> http://santress.tumblr.com/post/68770000764/hammarby-is-my-mistress-i-can-not-stand-to-see



*Buckeye* I will always be grateful to you! Thank you dear. Of course Hammarby will be his first love anyone that don't agree will probably hit the door in the back.


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> Ah ha. .  Sorry... my slip I thought I was the only one.. but aperently not ... sigh ... hurting a bit.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> And it's Hammarby!
> 
> *Hammarby is my mistress. I can not stand to see her suffer.*
> 
> 
> http://santress.tumblr.com/post/68770000764/hammarby-is-my-mistress-i-can-not-stand-to-see



sussan we are both deceived....   Happy to timeshare, I do have Mr Moo afterall


----------



## a_sussan

Moo.. my friend. . We really need to find our man...  and soon.


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the pix and news  and the laughs :giggles:








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s STARmeter on IMDb has risen again! He moved up 21 spots this week to #33. [source] http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> You can see Alex in True Blood on HBO on Sunday nights at 9pm/8c. He is currently filming Tarzan the Untamed in the UK. You can see him on the big screen next in The Giver, out August 15th.










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.and by help, we mean enable.
> 
> Tagged: ...dawwwww look how concerned he is about us., Alexander Skarsgard, it's too late for me...save yourself.




*Spoilerish*







> beaufortplace:
> 
> Eric Northman in&#8230;
> 
> Northman Texas Ranger










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.something smaller with &#8220;southern charm&#8221;? No ****ing way. I&#8217;m not sleeping on a  bunk bed when there&#8217;s a swedish king size available.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the gifs and pics zola


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Zola*!


----------



## Santress

New scenes of Alex in *The Giver* are featured in Jake Buggs *Feel Whats Good* music video for The Giver soundtrack:



(Source:  *The Weinstein Company* YouTube)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress! !


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> New scenes of Alex in *The Giver* are featured in Jake Buggs *Feel Whats Good* music video for The Giver soundtrack:
> 
> (Source:  *The Weinstein Company* YouTube)



Thanks Santress. I think this is going to be pretty good


----------



## Zola24

*Opheliaballs* and *Sussan*  *Santress* tku for The Giver vid  
There's also gifs and s/caps already 



























alexskarsgardnet


Eta: Open each s/cap in a new tab for slightly larger :'D


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola! 

New *Tarzan* set pic that was uploaded yesterday (July 23, 2014):





"Working on set with Alexander Skarsgård (Eric Northman, Trueblood) great guy great times!"

-*MarcusGJohnson.artist* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/MarcusGJoh....1406203442./1450021085267059/?type=3&theater


*he states in the comments section that the photo is from "roughly a week ago."


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> New Tarzan set pic that was uploaded yesterday (July 23, 2014):
> 
> "Working on set with Alexander Skarsgård (Eric Northman, Trueblood) great guy great times!"
> -]MarcusGJohnson.artist Facebook



Tku for the Tarzan set photo  I can't decide which makes me happier - how lush Alex looks or Marcus's comment  Alex really is a lovely man in every way


----------



## Zola24

Obviously there are more s/caps and gifs from The Giver vid  Don't worry, I'm not going to post them all. Just some :'D














marvelandwhimsy




















santress / continues&#8230;

Hopefully if you open the s/caps in a new tab they should appear bigger  &#8216;cos they&#8217;re fab :&#8217;D
Eta: Idky it doesn't seem to be working (grr!) I'll put a link to the original where if you click on the s/cap they will appear bigger 
I'll have to put the link below (pesky image limits, more grr'ing, lol).


----------



## Zola24

Eta: Promised link http://santress.tumblr.com/post/92694941143/alexander-skarsgard-in-jake-buggs-feel-whats 



















santress / continued



> santress:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard in *Jake Bugg&#8217;s &#8220;Feel What&#8217;s Good&#8221;* music video for *The Giver *soundtrack:
> 
> *Jonas:*  &#8221;Father, when you were about to graduate, did you ever feel like there was no position meant for you?&#8221;
> *Father:*  &#8221;They&#8217;ve been watching since you were a new child. You&#8217;ll find your place.&#8221;
> 
> (Source:  *Weinstein Company* @ YouTube, My caps/edits)


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress and Zola for pics and gifs.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks ladies for all the updates.  
And thanks Santress and Zola for all the pics and gifs.  
Been so busy lately so I have some catching up to do here. 
Happy to see a new pic of Alex and what a nice comment from Marcus.
Love Alex


----------



## Zola24

Tku Sussan and RedTopsy  Welcome back Red  Real-life, what's that about? 

Some info on The Giver, (the book and the movie), at Comic-Con. Nothing specifically about Alex. *Spoilers*



> bluebutterfly11:
> 
> 8 Things We Just Learned About 'The Giver' at Comic-Con
> 
> Some spoilers ahead, but author Lois Lowry didnt seem to mind. http://www.zimbio.com/Screen+News/a...urce=t.co&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=post


----------



## Bandwagons

A weirdly awkward interview with Stephen Moyer. At 3 minutes in, he talks a little bit about the Rolling Stone cover (and you have to wonder how intentional the Zoolander reference was).


----------



## Zola24

Hiya Bandwagons  Thank you for the vid, unfortunately it didn't appear correctly. All you have to include between the YT icons is the actual ref code, (in this case "C3Ob3_jid4k"). I hope it's ok with you as I've posted it :wondering

Yes, that was a very uncomfortable interview. I was very surprised, and the mentioning of Zoolander was strange.

*Stephen Moyer Relives The "True Blood" Photo Shoot*
*Team Coco*


----------



## Bandwagons

Thank you, Zola! I'm still not used to links on the tablet.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm...I don't think the interview was odd _or_ strange. Probably the fact that he and Alex are friendly is why Zoolander popped into his head. This is a standard interview IMHO. Stephen handled himself pretty well.


----------



## Bandwagons

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmm...I don't think the interview was odd _or_ strange. Probably the fact that he and Alex are friendly is why Zoolander popped into his head. This is a standard interview IMHO. Stephen handled himself pretty well.



I say that because there were parts where you can tell that both Stephen and Conan expected the audience to laugh and they didn't. Stephen always seems like a really sweet and personable guy and it was just awkward to watch him have to deal with bombing jokes on TV. I kind of felt bad for him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bandwagons said:


> I say that because there were parts where you can tell that both Stephen and Conan expected the audience to laugh and they didn't. Stephen always seems like a really sweet and personable guy and it was just awkward to watch him have to deal with bombing jokes on TV. I kind of felt bad for him.



I think Alex has had those interviews as well - heck Alex can come across _really_ awkward sometimes (ie _Jimmy Fallon_ - he looked hot but both he and Jimmy seemed trying to force the laughs occasionally).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Alex has had those interviews as well - heck Alex can come across _really_ awkward sometimes (ie _Jimmy Fallon_ - he looked hot but both he and Jimmy seemed trying to force the laughs occasionally).



I don't think Alex has yet had a US TV talk show interview without a fair amount of awkwardness. Both because of his comfort level and I think in some cases lack of prep for the interviewer and not always compatible sense of humor (if that makes any sense). I'd have liked to have seen how he'd have done on Craig Ferguson, but CF is leaving his show, that probably won't be happening. It'll be interesting to see if the promotion for Tarzan includes The Daily show with Jon Stewart and The Late Show with Stephen Colbert. I'd like to see how those interviews would go.


----------



## a_sussan

I think the interview was quite alright but the audience might not have "understood" or liked the jokes that Stephen and Conan was doing. I like Stephen and his dry humor.


----------



## RedTopsy

I watched the interview with Conan and I liked it. Maybe I´ve got the same sense of humor as Stephen. I think he is quite funny in interviews...


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the link Zola. That one worked for me. I liked his interview. Stephen does have a quick wit. I like that about him, because I sure don't care for the character of Bill much. I know what you mean about Alex in interviews. He sometimes comes off like he's weighing all his words to much, more than rapid fire comebacks. I've wondered if he'd do better in a longer interview.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I quite liked the interview, I don't care much for Bill's character but Stephen comes across as a funny genuine kinda guy


----------



## Blue Irina

Wow! Alex looks great in that pic from the set! I'm more excited for Trazan. I think the movie will be a great production. Hoping the public is interested.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Bandwagons & Zola.

UK promo stills of Alex for *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 4:  Death Is Not the End:











(Source:  *Entertainment-Focus.com*)

http://www.entertainment-focus.com/tv-section/tv-news/true-blood-season-7-death-end-preview/


----------



## Bandwagons

OHVamp said:


> I know what you mean about Alex in interviews. He sometimes comes off like he's weighing all his words to much, more than rapid fire comebacks.



That's how Alex's last Conan interview was. I really enjoyed it, but he seemed so hesitant with every answer.


----------



## Santress

From twitter today (July 26, 2014). 





https://twitter.com/KTLTran/status/493160455632719872


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Santress  "Skars" - who'd've thunk? 

Eta: Tku for the TB pr photos too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

New TB trailer shown at CC, Eric looks good, even being all veiny and in bad leather jackets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Idun

I saw some TB spoilers for the ending and eeek... how happy am I for Alex that TB is over for him and that he's in London shooting a movie with lots of great artists involved. When you think it can't get worse, it just does. Kind of amazing really. Oh well, it got him out there. And while I don't think he'll be known as Eric Northman for the rest of his acting days, it wouldn't even be that bad if he was. That's something at least.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I saw some TB spoilers for the ending and eeek... how happy am I for Alex that TB is over for him and that he's in London shooting a movie with lots of great artists involved. When you think it can't get worse, it just does. Kind of amazing really. Oh well, it got him out there. And while I don't think he'll be known as Eric Northman for the rest of his acting days, it wouldn't even be that bad if he was. That's something at least.



The YouTube spoilers? I always have suspicions about 'insiders', especially when they're not offering up predictions that haven't already been speculated upon other sites for quite some time. 

I'll just say that seeing some of Buckner's comments at the panel this evening makes me wonder how exactly he became showrunner, he seems quite incompetent.

And since I do like all the actors, well almost all the actors, I'm glad for them, as well as Alex, that this is done with for them. They've all moved on to other things. 
And hopefully soon WB will release some stills from Tarzan, and The Giver is released, and DOATG, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hell is on the Horizon indeed. What the hell? Sookie and Bill - I seriously have no interest in that storyline at all, except to see the series out.  Very worried about Jason. I hope Pam and Eric make a spectacular exit from Bon Temps and don't look back. 

Since we're going for the_ utterly_ ridiculous, I'd like Eric and Pam to do the Grease ending - incomprehensibly riding off into the skies waving goodbye to all the losers left behind (Laffy can be in the backseat). *And* it would give hair and makeup one last chance to go the whole hog with wigs and costumes for these two.

See? I can dig this ending (excuse the hurried PS)


----------



## Opheliaballs

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hell is on the Horizon indeed. What the hell? Sookie and Bill - I seriously have no interest in that storyline at all, except to see the series out.  Very worried about Jason. I hope Pam and Eric make a spectacular exit from Bon Temps and don't look back.
> 
> Since we're going for the_ utterly_ ridiculous, I'd like Eric and Pam to do the Grease ending - incomprehensibly riding off into the skies waving goodbye to all the losers left behind (Laffy can be in the backseat). *And* it would give hair and makeup one last chance to go the whole hog with wigs and costumes for these two.
> 
> See? I can dig this ending (excuse the hurried PS)





Hahhahahhaa I would love to see that too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hell is on the Horizon indeed. What the hell? Sookie and Bill - *I seriously have no interest in that storyline at all, except to see the series out.  Very worried about Jason. I hope Pam and Eric make a spectacular exit from Bon Temps and don't look back. *
> 
> Since we're going for the_ utterly_ ridiculous, I'd like Eric and Pam to do the Grease ending - incomprehensibly riding off into the skies waving goodbye to all the losers left behind (Laffy can be in the backseat). *And* it would give hair and makeup one last chance to go the whole hog with wigs and costumes for these two.
> 
> See? I can dig this ending (excuse the hurried PS)




I'm not sure that even Anna and Stephen as actors have interest in that at all either. I'm more interested in the Adventures of Pam and Eric.

*Kristin Bauer van Straten* got emotionally several times during the 75-minute session, none so much during her recollection of her final moment with *Alexander Skarsgard*,  which kept getting pushed back and prolonged "I've been crying for a  year about when that day would come," she admitted, getting teary. "With  Alex, that's the most significant relationship for me and for Pam. I  thought he would be rock solid and sweet, but when I saw him crack ... I  was like, 'Oh no.'"

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/true-blood-stars-bid-farewell-721459


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Buckeye.

Fresh off twitter today (July 27, 2014):





&#8220;Me and Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood, top guy.&#8221;

-*Reevesy__* twitter

https://twitter.com/Reevesy__/status/493462580921651200


----------



## Ms Kiah

I want to run my fingers thru his hair.


----------



## Bandwagons

I want to know what kind of contractor that little kid is. 

Alex does look younger with his longer hair. So adorable.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for pic. He looks might fine.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The YouTube spoilers? I always have suspicions about 'insiders', especially when they're not offering up predictions that haven't already been speculated upon other sites for quite some time.
> 
> I'll just say that seeing some of Buckner's comments at the panel this evening makes me wonder how exactly he became showrunner, he seems quite incompetent.
> 
> And since I do like all the actors, well almost all the actors, I'm glad for them, as well as Alex, that this is done with for them. They've all moved on to other things.
> And hopefully soon WB will release some stills from Tarzan, and The Giver is released, and DOATG, etc.



Yeah, I think so. I am usually sceptical about people who claim they know stuff - "insiders" like you say - but this sounded legit and also went with quotes from Brucker from Comic Con. The ending sounds as messed up as does the rest of this season - although I think it's been nice to see so much of Eric and Pam. I'm glad for Alex and Kristin that they've had those scenes together to end their run. 

Also: eff me but how good does he look  Thanks for the pic Santress.

ETA: FreeSpirit71, a shame you're not a TB-writer - I would have loved to see that ending!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free & Buckeye.
> 
> Fresh off twitter today (July 27, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood, top guy.
> 
> -*Reevesy__* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Reevesy__/status/493462580921651200



Per his twitter this was taken last night. Does he get any rest at all anymore?



Ms Kiah said:


> I want to run my fingers thru his hair.



I know, I want to play with it.



Idun said:


> *Yeah, I think so. I am usually sceptical about people who claim they know stuff - "insiders" like you say - but this sounded legit and also went with quotes from Brucker from Comic Con.* The ending sounds as messed up as does the rest of this season - although I think it's been nice to see so much of Eric and Pam. I'm glad for Alex and Kristin that they've had those scenes together to end their run.
> 
> Also: eff me but how good does he look  Thanks for the pic Santress.
> 
> ETA: FreeSpirit71, a shame you're not a TB-writer - I would have loved to see that ending!



I don't think he's the 'insider', anymore than the IMDB poster is, HBO takes their non-disclosure agreements very very seriously. 
Is it possible he knows someone? Yes. But really, most of what he's written as 'insider' info is available in interviews, and a lot of the speculation has also been out there. Buckner didn't say anything new.
At this point I just want Eric and Pam to live, for Eric not to be Charlaine Harrised, character wise, and to leave Louisiana, not just Bon Temps.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the picture santress 

My goodness he looks yummy I can't wait for Tarzan


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> Yeah, I think so. I am usually sceptical about people who claim they know stuff - "insiders" like you say - but this sounded legit and also went with quotes from Brucker from Comic Con. The ending sounds as messed up as does the rest of this season - although I think it's been nice to see so much of Eric and Pam. I'm glad for Alex and Kristin that they've had those scenes together to end their run.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think he's the 'insider', anymore than the IMDB poster is, *HBO takes their non-disclosure agreements very very seriously.*
> Is it possible he knows someone? Yes. But really, most of what he's written as 'insider' info is available in interviews, and a lot of the speculation has also been out there. Buckner didn't say anything new.
> At this point I just want Eric and Pam to live, for Eric not to be Charlaine Harrised, character wise, and to leave Louisiana, not just Bon Temps.



It's definitely no one in contact with or hired by HBO. I've seen some of their non-disclosure agreements recently and people signing those can't even talk about possible casting choices or who's doing a casting for HBO. They definitely take that kind of information seriously.


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think he's the 'insider', anymore than the IMDB poster is, HBO takes their non-disclosure agreements very very seriously.
> Is it possible he knows someone? Yes. But really, most of what he's written as 'insider' info is available in interviews, and a lot of the speculation has also been out there. Buckner didn't say anything new.
> At this point I just want Eric and Pam to live, for Eric not to be Charlaine Harrised, character wise, and to leave Louisiana, not just Bon Temps.





BagBerry13 said:


> It's definitely no one in contact with or hired by HBO. I've seen some of their non-disclosure agreements recently and people signing those can't even talk about possible casting choices or who's doing a casting for HBO. They definitely take that kind of information seriously.



I haven't followed what's been going on in the fandom, on tumblr, on youtube and such. What I've seen of speculations here and there has clearly been fans speculating - some more on the mark than others. There are always, it seems, people who claim to know and often they don't. For instance I saw someone, who obviously felt very much like an insider, claim with certainty that Eric would not get HEP-V  That sort of things speaks for itself obviously. I haven't heard about the non-disclosure agreements but I have no doubt they're trying to keep the lid on the ending. The tweet I saw was something I _could_ see happen - mostly it reminded me how of track the show has gotten and that was my point mostly  It's great for Alex to have moved on to better things, regardless of how the show ends.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Fresh off twitter today (July 27, 2014):



Tku for the photo  Loving the wet hair  again  

Not sure about some of the questions the poor lad is being asked. So apart from the general queries, he's only young, what do they want gps co-ordinates? Sometimes


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No spoiler but...with one line, Miss Stackhouse answers the question regarding the HEA. 

Oh Bucky Buckner

Alex looks good - scary fit.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photo  Loving the wet hair  again
> 
> Not sure about some of the questions the poor lad is being asked. So apart from the general queries, he's only young, what do they want gps co-ordinates? Sometimes



Some of those questions were a bit odd. I think he handled it well, considering he's probably come to the conclusion that Alex fans on twitter are weird! 

And yes, they want gps coordinates! Hint to those people, try Leavesden Studios outside London, he'll be there until December.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> No spoiler but...with one line, Miss Stackhouse answers the question regarding the HEA.
> 
> Oh Bucky Buckner
> 
> Alex looks good - scary fit.



We knew that was coming. I'm not a shipper, but I do question the wisdom of announcing that ending a year ago.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We knew that was coming. I'm not a shipper, but I do question the wisdom of announcing that ending a year ago.



Not sure that we "knew" that was coming a year ago. It was hinted at and many were hoping that like previous years there was some misdirection by HBO going on. It is what it is.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure that we "knew" that was coming a year ago. It was hinted at and many were hoping that like previous years there was some misdirection by HBO going on. It is what it is.



I think if were still under Ball, or even Hudis, I'd have bought more misdirection. But Buckner doesn't do that well, he doesn't tease well, he doesn't do subtle well. 

Here's hoping that Alex is lucky enough to not work with someone like Buckner again. Or, at least not very often.


----------



## Santress

Promo still from tonight's *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 6:  _Karma_:





(Source:  *Seat42f.com*)

http://www.seat42f.com/true-blood-season-7-episode-6-photos-karma.html





(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=510


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Maybe I see this differently - I find this season enjoyable because we see back stories (hello Tara), resolve some stories that would be hard to continue, find a lot of room to do exposition on relationship - Pam/Eric, Jessica/Bill, James/Lafeyette, Sookie/everyone...they know upfront, maybe a season ago, that they won't satisfy everyone. I am enjoying great Pam, Lafayette, Eric, Jason...which we didn't have before.  So to keep it thread appropriate, Skars worked a lot more than I thought he would have, in my view, so far, and he's been loving every minute of it, and making fantastic Skarsbrow appearances. His finale with Pam must feel satisfying, given how great their scenes have been, and what Kristin has shared.

ETA: I can only edit to add that the 80s were not kind to anyone in a fashion sense. Truth.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Maybe I see this differently - I find this season enjoyable because we see back stories (hello Tara), resolve some stories that would be hard to continue, find a lot of room to do exposition on relationship - Pam/Eric, Jessica/Bill, James/Lafeyette, Sookie/everyone...they know upfront, maybe a season ago, that they won't satisfy everyone. I am enjoying great Pam, Lafayette, Eric, Jason...which we didn't have before.  So to keep it thread appropriate, Skars worked a lot more than I thought he would have, in my view, so far, and he's been loving every minute of it, and making fantastic Skarsbrow appearances. His finale with Pam must feel satisfying, given how great their scenes have been, and what Kristin has shared.



I agree, we're seeing a lot more Alex than I thought we might - which is always good news. Pam and Eric are the fun superstars this season - and Laffy to me is bringing the emotional punch along with Jessica.

Alex and Kristin - I imagine these two having fun/being emotional at every turn while filming.

I actually thought I wouldn't enjoy as much as I have. The HEA is gone to hell in a handbasket but the other stuff is ok. I'm hate/loving Anna Camp right now.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree, we're seeing a lot more Alex than I thought we might - which is always good news. Pam and Eric are the fun superstars this season - and Laffy to me is bringing the emotional punch along with Jessica.
> 
> Alex and Kristin - I imagine these two having fun/being emotional at every turn while filming.
> 
> I actually thought I wouldn't enjoy as much as I have. The HEA is gone to hell in a handbasket but the other stuff is ok. I'm hate/loving Anna Camp right now.



Oh yeah. HBO had no investment in HEA. But can enjoy everyone's screen time. LMAO at the Skars ref, he is intrinsic...


----------



## Santress

^I really love the Pam, Eric and Ginger flashbacks too  - they alone make it worth sitting through this season.

Anna Camp/Sarah Newlin's "Is Laura Bush out there?" line still make me giggle.

Another promo still from *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 6:  Karma:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)

Slightly OT but semi-related:

From Comic-Con. lol!





https://twitter.com/AnnaPaquin/status/493177123251560448


----------



## a_sussan

So far I like Eric/Pam scene this season.  The rest felt a bit meh. Just 4 episode left. So time to start up the bar? 

So are they only filming Tarzan to december, I thought they filmed longer time, it's just less than 6 months filming. 

I loved the pic of Stephen, he's so funny.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

@a_sussan, they started principal filming on Tarzan at end of June, and finishing sometime in  December is about right for this type of movie. It's still a long time  to film one movie.

TB: Eric and Pam. Laffy. Arlene. Sarah N. I could like this Mr. Gus, except with only four episodes to go, probably shouldn't get that interested in him.

Santress, thanks for the Stephen M pic. In real life he seems very goofy, which shows you that he's a pretty good actor to pull off how unlikeable and un-goofy Bill is.


*We need to talk about the opening Eric fight scene. I love that he kept hold of the jaw the entire time.*
[_Laughs_] You know I actually have to give a shout-out to the  script coordinator, Amanda Overton. It was her idea for him to keep the  jaw and fight with it in his hand.
*And it was great to watch him kick ***, then struggle, then kick *** again.*
On the day, [Alexander] Skarsgard added in that hilarious beat where he  gets tired in the middle of the fight, and he leans over, and more  Yakuza come, and hes like, Really? It was a really fun scene to play.  My vision of it was that the camera keep circling around Eric and  didnt stop until he heard Pam. That is actually a very technically  difficult thing to do, especially with the vamp speed in it. So Hiro  Koda, who is the stunt coordinator, designed this incredible fight to be  shot in one fluid motion. Theres a few cuts in there, but not really.  Then our camera operator and Steadicam guy, they just did this masterful  dance. Skarsgard went and learned the fight.


http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/28/true-blood-karma/


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. OK.. Thanks. (Still thinks that 6 months is a short time to shoot a movie.) 

They must have so much fun filming the last season. Good for them. 

And I had a small crush on Stephen when he was about 25ish. There was this add for Gevalia coffee, and he was so cute.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Oh.. OK.. Thanks. (Still thinks that 6 months is a short time to shoot a movie.)
> 
> They must have so much fun filming the last season. Good for them.
> 
> And I had a small crush on Stephen when he was about 25ish. There was this add for Gevalia coffee, and he was so cute.



For a big budget movie like this 6 months is about normal. And they have more than one filming unit and are shooting on Saturdays.

Your average indie/lower budget movie usually takes from 1-3 months to film. Some big budget movies will take longer to film, especially if there are multiple locations, more CGI, etc. But this appears that it will only film at the studio and/or in England, which helps with budget and schedule.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for info Buckeye!  Much appreciated.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the information about Eric's yakuza fight scene BC. Fun to know.


----------



## *spoiled*

I watched The East with him in it this past weekend.  VERY good movie.  He had his homely look going on but he's still handsome.


----------



## Bandwagons

Now Vampire Bill is a Brony in my imagination. This is going to make watching his scenes for the rest of the season much more enjoyable.


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from the *Toronto International Film Festival 2012* (September 7, 2012):





"A little early for #tbt but @sarahlove25 and @davekinger stirred up this memory for me. Nice to find another lover of this hunk to swoon with  #alexanderskarsgard #yummy #trueblood #fangsout #truetotheend @truebloodhbo."

-*queenrobink* @ instagr.am

From the *Roma Fiction Fest 2012* (October 3, 2012):






> Just a few episodes left. I already miss True Blood. It has been such a staple in my tv schedule for so many years, I could not help but dreading its end. Lets hope it meets the true death with a bang.
> 
> Picture is from a very much appreciated visit of Skarsgard and Bauer to Rome Fiction Festival almost two years ago. Lovely people.


http://digestingslowsmedown.tumblr.com/post/93233054486/just-a-few-episodes-left-i-already-miss-true



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Santress, thanks for the Stephen M pic. In real life he seems very goofy, which shows you that he's a pretty good actor to pull off how unlikeable and un-goofy Bill is.


yw!  I actually know a few people who have met Stephen Moyer and talked to him at (non-fan) events and they have all said really nice things about him.  

I wish there was more Alex but he's been incredibly generous in sharing his photo collection on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram.

More from Stephen. 





Just ran into .@BauervanStraten at the last ADR session. #sadface 
@TrueBloodHBO #tbs7 #TrueToTheEnd #TrueBlood 

https://twitter.com/_smoyer/status/494267801918398465





Also ran into .@Carrie_Preston  @TrueBloodHBO #trueblood #truetotheend #tbs7 #sadderface than @BauervanStraten 

https://twitter.com/_smoyer/status/494323306443448321


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you* Santress* for pics and I can only imagine how funny and nice Stephen is. 

Just one week left before I go to Gothenburg, so looking forward to it.


----------



## jooa

Clip from episode #7 - Eric & Pam


ETA. Thanks all Ladies for great updates


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa. That is a good clip.
I'm looking forward to Sunday's episode.

Fresh off instagram, a pic of Alex in London today with pals (July 30, 2014).

From Maria Kochetkova's instagram:





(Source:  *balletrusse* @ instagr.am)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo, thanks Santress.   His hair is getting long - I like it.

On another note, for anyone interested - there is a Photobucket competition for _*The Giver*_



> *COLOR SPLASH CONTEST*
> How to enter: Use the Splash tool in our editor to stylize one of your photo memories. Save and upload to Photobucket, Twitter or Instagram with the hashtag #TheGiverContest and you'll be automatically entered to win. Click here for contest details.
> Enter by 8/28/14 for a chance to win.
> 
> 1 GRAND PRIZE
> Movie poster signed by members of the cast and a copy of The Giver book signed by author Lois Lowry, $250 Photobucket Print Shop credit.
> 
> 9 RUNNERS UP
> Movie poster signed by members of the cast or a copy of The Giver book signed by author Lois Lowry.


http://photobucket.com/thegiver


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Jooa. That is a good clip.
> *I'm looking forward to Sunday's episode.
> 
> Fresh off instagram, a pic of Alex in London today with pals (July 30, 2014).*
> 
> From Maria Kochetkova's instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *balletrusse* @ instagr.am)



I'm looking forward to him wearing that hideous outfit for at least a couple of episodes.






FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photo, thanks Santress. *His hair is getting long - I like it.*
> *
> On another note, for anyone interested - there is a Photobucket competition for The Giver
> *
> 
> http://photobucket.com/thegiver



I've had a preference for him with shorter hair, but I'm liking this. If he doesn't have anything lined up immediately after Tarzan, perhaps he'll keep it, plus grow the beard and become YetiSkars.

I also wouldn't mind him keeping the muscle mass, look at his arms and chest!, but I doubt he'll want to keep up that work out routine that he must have for this role.

One of these days I'm going to learn to play with Photoshop and other stuff like that. Maybe.

Giver premiere is in less that two weeks. I'd love for him to make an appearance, but I'm not holding my breath. I'm just hoping that the movie does well and that he gets good reviews.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*@BC,* you don't need Photoshop skills at all for that comp - you just go to the url I posted and use the photobucket tools to edit a photo then send it in


----------



## skarsbabe

a_sussan said:


> Oh.. OK.. Thanks. (Still thinks that 6 months is a short time to shoot a movie.)
> 
> They must have so much fun filming the last season. Good for them.
> 
> And I had a small crush on Stephen when he was about 25ish. There was this add for Gevalia coffee, and he was so cute.




Oh my goodness! I had to google this, and he was so cute! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKdV1v03D88 for those who also want to see. 

I still think he's fine now too, just like Alex!


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the photos, vids, and news 
These aren't 'new' but they are fab :'D






















beaufortplace







henricavyll


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Zola*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free, Skarsbabe & Zola.

UK promo stills of Alex in *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 5:  *Lost Cause*.

This episode airs on Monday, August 4, 2014, at 9 pm on FOX in the UK.











(Source:  *HBO* via *Entertainment-Focus.com*)

http://www.entertainment-focus.com/...-blood-season-7-episode-5-lost-cause-preview/


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress! *


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thanks Zola



Tku2  and I wish you good fortune and luck at Way out West. I'm sure you can't wait 




Santress said:


> UK promo stills of Alex in True Blood Season 7, Episode 5:  Lost Cause.



Tku for the stills  I'm just fascinated(?) by the fit of those trousers  especially in the fight scene


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Another fan photo of Alex on the set of *Tarzan* in London:





"#true blood #Alexander Skarsgard #Tarzan #wolf pack #Uncle buster #film #goinhotstunts #1%."

-*garyreeves1970* @ instagr.am

*uploaded August 1, 2014


----------



## Bandwagons

Tarzan has no need for changes of clothing.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress, he's looking yum, but I starting to believe that he only have tee at the set, he had the same tee in all pic we seen.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I think so too but I do like the way it hugs him in all the right places


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all new pics, gifs 

This pic is probably from the same day as the pic with the other boy ... because the boys are on the same picture which was posted on one of their instagram.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Gazelli Art House* exhibition of commissioned photographic works by artist James Ostrer (July 30, 2014, London):





"With Tarzan last night x x x good times." 

- *dianagomezphoto* instagram





"Our new friend Alexander Skarsgard photobombing co-founder Ikena Carreira." 

-*Stand_Seven* twitter









(Source: *GazelliArtHouse* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/GazelliArt...7646459933281/799787516719169/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/GazelliArt...7646459933281/799787526719168/?type=1&theater


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the pics Santress - it's like the Where's Waldo/photobomb play of the day...


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress - it's like the Where's Waldo/photobomb play of the day...



*Squirrel*, soon you can watch Max Riemelt on Netflix. You're welcome!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Another fan photo of Alex on the set of Tarzan in London:



Tku for the great photo  ****! Alex looks beyond fit and so ****ing clean, he must smell wonderful  



Santress said:


> Alex at the Gazelli Art House exhibition of commissioned photographic works by artist James Ostrer (July 30, 2014, London):



Tku2 for the Gazelli photos too  The most handsome photobomb ever 


-------------

Quick shout-out to *Mik*  I hope you had a great holiday and life is turning round for you and your Mum &#9829;x
Whilst I'm shouting out, *Kayleigh*  I will reply to your mail this week &#9829;x


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> *Squirrel*, soon you can watch Max Riemelt on Netflix. You're welcome!



More things to love from Germany!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the amazing photos and so great to see new pics of Alex. 
He looks hot as always.    The Tarzanbody suits him well.  
I hope he keeps the muscles for a while after the filming is finished.

Gifs from True Blood:
(Alex is so sexy) 




















And from the opening fightscene in last episode:







marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> More things to love from Germany!



YOU will love it!


----------



## Bandwagons

The one of him behind the two guys made me laugh. He looks like he's rising up behind them like a shark.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

New promo pic to celebrate that there's only 2 weeks left until *The Giver* is released in theaters:





(Source:  *TheGiverFilmOfficial *Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/TheGiverFi...41826.181027108735147/297962587041598/?type=1


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> I think so too but I do like the way it hugs him in all the right places



It's a very nice, very tight shirt. And he was wearing shorts. It's a pity we didn't get a better shot of his legs.



Bandwagons said:


> The one of him behind the two guys made me laugh. He looks like he's rising up behind them l*ike a shark*.



I do love that pic. 
Perhaps his next role can be in SharkNado 3. After all, he's said he wants to do comedy.


----------



## Bandwagons

Sharknado 3: This Time It's Swedish


----------



## Zola24

Still looking good Ninja Skars 







> skarslovers:
> 
> Madeleine Ellionore https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...09rg-E_PPqO416El2nV7qqG-mZ0k_To9DsCYjao&type=
> 
> Omfg Alexander Skarsgård ;OOO &#8212; at Bond Street.




Eta: I think Alex may be with Maria Kochetkova (and her boyfriend/husband) but Idk. Anyway, I love how he always seems to make (and keep) his friends so effortlessly. He really is a lovely man 

*FreeSpirit* Hah, yes, he does seem to be the original anti-weather dude (lol)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's the anti-weather dude. Always dressing the opposite to everyone else for the weather.


----------



## Opheliaballs

He does look good atm. But I do keep thinking wtf are those two wearing he's with?


----------



## AB Negative

I was just on Imdb and Hidden is scheduled to be released this year.  There is a really cheesy trailer for it that may or may not feature Alex's hand.  Hopefully someone with better technical skills than myself can link it here.

I am really starting to see Alex as Tarzan.  I am loving the long hair and beefy body.  His face has filled out also.  If he looked like this when auditioning for Thor he would have gotten the role IMHO.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> *I was just on Imdb and Hidden is scheduled to be released this year.  There is a really cheesy trailer for it that may or may not feature Alex's hand.  Hopefully someone with better technical skills than myself can link it here.*
> 
> I am really starting to see Alex as Tarzan.  I am loving the long hair and beefy body.  His face has filled out also.  If he looked like this when auditioning for Thor he would have gotten the role IMHO.



Do you mean this clip?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2131532/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_3

http://www.imdb.com/video/hulu/vi1324591897?ref_=tt_pv_vi_1

It appears to be a totally different movie:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1664664/

If we're lucky, we might get Alex's Hidden straight to dvd if Tarzan's successful.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not his film. That was debunked last year
Someone from another site posted it - without looking at it, it seems.


----------



## Bandwagons

I wonder if Stellan still would have been given or gone for his part in Thor if Alex had gotten that role. Would've been interesting to see them interact.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Bandwagons said:


> I wonder if Stellan still would have been given or gone for his part in Thor if Alex had gotten that role. Would've been interesting to see them interact.


I bet he would as in interviews he says he loves having opportunities to work with his kids and he's already worked it all of them


----------



## Zola24

AB Negative said:


> I am really starting to see Alex as Tarzan.  I am loving the long hair and beefy body.  His face has filled out also.  If he looked like this when auditioning for Thor he would have gotten the role IMHO.



I think you are quite right, (although Chris Hemsworth was an awesome Thor), a bigger beefier Alex would have totally nailed the role too  
And yes, Tarzan is gonna be so good  Those on set fan pix  it's gonna be a long wait 'til July '16 


---------

Just confirmation of what we already suspected



> ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD WILL NOT ATTEND THE GIVER PREMIERE
> 
> We have confirmed that Alexander Skarsgård will not attend the Giver premiere on August 11 in New York City. We just heard yesterday from ID.PR.com that he will be unable to attend the event. However, they did say that if things change and he is able to appear they will let us know.
> 
> So, if you have tickets to the New York City premiere, Im sure its still worth going  just to see the film, but dont look for True Bloods Viking to be there.
> 
> Heres more information about the premiere of The Giver http://mashable.com/2014/07/28/the-giver-movie-premiere-crowdrise-fundraiser/


trueblood-online/via bluebutterfly11


And this is the mood I'm in today (lol) If only I was that attractive  
In parts as it's 9 images (grr!) 












pammynorthman / continues...


----------



## Zola24

pammynorthman / continued



> pammynorthman:
> 
> eric northman + choking practically everyone he meets
> &#8618; requested by allthesecrazyfeels









switchbladekiller


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the gifs Zola


----------



## Genoa

Great gifs, I forgot all about Hidden, another movie he got skinny for.


----------



## Zola24

^^ Tku2 *Opheliaballs*. Blond season 2 Eric will always be my fave - lv a bit of tongue action too 
*Genoa* Yes, those are great gifs, and Alex did get extremely skinny for Hidden (the only time I wanted to take him home and feed him. First!) Sadly it seems the lettuce leaf and water diet may have been for nothing  Hidden - never has a movie been more aptly named.
















henricavyll














switchbladekiller


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola!


----------



## AB Negative

Zola...thanks for the gif's.  Blond Eric will always be my favorite also.  He's the one I dream about and picture in the fan fiction I used to read.

Does anyone know where they will film the jungle scenes in Tarzan?

I'd love to see Alex next to Joe M. now that he has beefed up.  Speaking of Joe, I like he and Sophia Vigara as a couple.  Although Mik is even better.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Sofia and JoeMange are the new Cuoco/Cavill..lol.

There are some jungle sets already at the location in London.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> He does look good atm. But I do *keep thinking wtf are those two wearing he's with?*



I actually like what Maria's husband is wearing, but then I'm a sucker for the nerdy/preppy look, especially when it involves cardigans.
As for Maria's style, it does seem that she is more like Helena Bonham Carter than, say, Cate Blanchett.

What  I dislike most is ordinary, sighs Maria Kochetkova, principal dancer  with the San Francisco Ballet. Shes admiringly describing a homeless  man she watched yesterday strolling down Market Street in a  propeller-topped hat and asymmetrical neon pants. An unusual muse; but  then again, the pixieish Kochetkova has a taste for the unorthodox, clad  as she is in a busy floral-print sweatshirt, Yayoi Kusama polka-dot  pants, and lipstick-red oxfords"
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/the-prima-wears-prada





Zola24 said:


> I think you are quite right, (although Chris Hemsworth was an awesome Thor), a bigger beefier Alex would have totally nailed the role too
> And yes, Tarzan is gonna be so good  Those on set fan pix  it's gonna be a long wait 'til July '16
> 
> --------
> 
> *Just confirmation of what we already suspected*
> 
> ]



I'd had hope a couple of months ago that he might be able to make it, but this doesn't surprise me.



> FreeSpirit71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sofia and JoeMange are the new Cuoco/Cavill..lol.
> 
> *There are some jungle sets already at the location in London.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. From what I can tell, all of it will be filmed in England, whether on set, or on location, with CGI involved when necessary. I think I've seen a couple of articles of filming on local English rivers, which will fill in for the Congo River. On location in an actual jungle would have been great, but would have also upped the production budget, which is not what Warner Brothers wanted.
Click to expand...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

(Deleted becuse TPF and my version of Firefox now seem to hate each other)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This was posted under the Tarzan hashtag on Instagram.  I can't post the video here but this is the link.  Pretty impressive set, loving the makeup etc they are doing. Alas no Skars but still a good clip.

dee_zd


> 2 days ago · Warner Bros Studio Leavesden, Ldt.
> It's A Wrap For Me... Behind the Scene, can't wait for the Movie. Expérience Magnifique. #Tarzan #Blockbuster #Movie #WarnerBrosStudios #AfricanWarrior #SupportingActor #SamuelLJackson #DjimonHounsou #ChristophWaltz



http://instagram.com/p/rMjOKlQ28O/

Or you can use this code to go straight to the video:

http://videos-e-7.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/10591790_563099447134487_1579997190_n.mp4


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This was posted under the Tarzan hashtag on Instagram.  I can't post the video here but this is the link.  Pretty impressive set, loving the makeup etc they are doing. Alas no Skars but still a good clip.
> 
> dee_zd
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rMjOKlQ28O/
> 
> Or you can use this code to go straight to the video:
> 
> http://videos-e-7.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/10591790_563099447134487_1579997190_n.mp4



Pretty cool looking. I'm interested in how it's looking in the dailies, even without CGI added in yet. 
I don't want to wait 2 years for this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, no spoilers BUT..the last two episodes were good IMHO. This one? I spent a LOT of time with quizzical expressions on my face.


----------



## Santress

Promo still for *True Blood *Season 7, Episode 7:  *May Be the Last Time*:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I still think that big spoiler on IMDB isn't far off.  Eric's trajectory. What I think is going on with Beeel. A scene from the "in the weeks ahead" from SDCC.

Alex could have some really camptastic scenes coming up.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I still think that big spoiler on IMDB isn't far off.  Eric's trajectory. What I think is going on with Beeel. A scene from the "in the weeks ahead" from SDCC.
> 
> Alex could have some really camptastic scenes coming up.



Alex is fine with doing camp/comedy. And frankly, it's those scenes that are about the only tolerable thing left on TB.

Here's hoping that once he's done filming Tarzan that some studio/casting director/producer finally realizes that he can do comedy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agreed on the camp element. I meant that in a positive way


----------



## mik1986

Hey everyone ! I hope everyone is well. Just wanted to say...

I TOTALLY love my Cup of Joe M. and Sofia together! IMO, I love that Joe chose someone close to his age and really digs her "Lady Lumps" aka womanly curves. Since I have curves...maybe one day I'll...Anyhoo, I couldn't be happier for the both of them .

Askars looks good...er...I mean the previews for Askar's movie "The Giver" look really good! 

I have to admit, as much as I like Samuel Jackson, Christoph Waltz and Askars, I'm not looking forward to seeing "Tarzan" . It hasn't peaked my interest...yet anyway. 

Initially, I really wanted Askars to portray Thor, but honestly, I don't think anyone (even Askars) could outdo Chris Hemsworth as Thor. I said it before and I'll say it again, Chris owned that role-IMO. 

Oh, and did I mention that Askars looked really HOT in "The Giver" previews!


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex is fine with doing camp/comedy. And frankly, it's those scenes that are about the only tolerable thing left on TB.
> 
> *Here's hoping that once he's done filming Tarzan that some studio/casting director/producer finally realizes that he can do comedy*.



I know, right? Did they not see Askars in "Hundtricket"?! I love that movie!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The recap of last night's ep by Meredith _"Pro's and Con's"_ Woerner

http://io9.com/true-blood-brings-back-americas-boyfriend-1616076440


----------



## a_sussan

Free, much thanks for the fun reading. 

mik, hello hello, so very nice to see you. Hope that your mother and you are OK. Take care, dear!


----------



## Santress

Mik, Nice to see you again.

Thanks, Free!

Another from July 30, 2014 in London:





"Hanging out with Tarzan / Alexander Skarsgardthank you darling Danny for the intro!!xxx

Just randomly ran into him at a gallery opening!! He is even more unbelievably hot in the flesh!!"

-*GemmaCooper83* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=p.10152620851481241&type=1


----------



## a_sussan

I wonder where he buys his seethrough tee's. I love them and wish to see more of them. And gosh he sure looks pure delightful. *swoon*


----------



## Santress

UK promo stills of Alex and Kristin in *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 6:  *Karma*:

















*Synopsis:* A shocking discovery forces Sookie to reassess her recent involvement with Bill. In Dallas, Eric (Alexander Skarsgard) and Pam (Kristin Bauer van Straten) forge an unlikely alliance. 

This episode airs on Monday, August 11, 2014, at 9 pm on FOX in the UK.

(Originals:  *HBO* via *Entertainment-Focus.com*)

http://www.entertainment-focus.com/tv-section/tv-news/true-blood-season-7-episode-6-karma-preview/


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> mik, hello hello, so very nice to see you. Hope that your mother and you are OK. Take care, dear!



Hi there A_Sussan . Thank you so much . My Mom is finally feeling better and I'm doing okay. The vacation was sooo needed .


----------



## mik1986

Hi Santress . It's nice to see you again too


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hope you had a great time mik and I'm glad your Mums getting better xxx


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hey everyone 'wave:! I hope everyone is well. Just wanted to say...
> 
> I TOTALLY love my Cup of Joe M. and Sofia together! IMO, I love that Joe chose someone close to his age and really digs her "Lady Lumps" aka womanly curves. Since I have curves...maybe one day I'll...Anyhoo, I couldn't be happier for the both of them 'smile1:.
> 
> Askars looks good...er...I mean the previews for Askar's movie "The Giver" look really good!
> 
> I have to admit, as much as I like Samuel Jackson, Christoph Waltz and Askars, I'm not looking forward to seeing "Tarzan" 'nogood:. It hasn't peaked my interest...yet anyway.
> 
> Initially, I really wanted Askars to portray Thor, but honestly, I don't think anyone (even Askars) could outdo Chris Hemsworth as Thor. I said it before and I'll say it again, Chris owned that role-IMO.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that Askars looked really HOT in "The Giver" previews! 'loveeyes:



Hiya Mik  It's so good to see you again  I'm also happy you had a fab vacation, and your Mom is much better  A break was well overdue &#9829;x




a_sussan said:


> I wonder where he buys his seethrough tee's. I love them and wish to see more of them. And gosh he sure looks pure delightful. *swoon*



Hey it's Askars! I think all his t's start off the normal thickness - and that one still has a good few years left in it yet  we hope 




Santress said:


> Another from July 30, 2014 in London:





Santress said:


> UK promo stills of Alex and Kristin in True Blood Season 7, Episode 6:  Karma:



Tku for the photos


----------



## a_sussan

Just jumping in and letting you know that I now are in Gothenburg.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Have fun a_sussan


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> Just jumping in and letting you know that I now are in Gothenburg.



Watch out Joel will be there too.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh... Thanks Bag! So far no luck but have spent my afternoon/evening with my big brother so...


----------



## mik1986

Opheliaballs said:


> Hope you had a great time mik and I'm glad your Mums getting better xxx



Thank you so much Opheliaballs 



Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  It's so good to see you again  I'm also happy you had a fab vacation, and your Mom is much better  A break was well overdue &#9829;x



Hiya Zola . It's good to be back .Thank you so much, my friend. The vacation was just what I needed 



a_sussan said:


> Just jumping in and letting you know that I now are in Gothenburg.



Have a fantastic time A_Sussan !


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Hi there A_Sussan . Thank you so much . *My Mom is finally feeling better and I'm doing okay. The vacation was sooo neede*d .





Glad to see you again! Good to hear that both you and your mom are doing better!



a_sussan said:


> Just jumping in and letting you know that I now are in Gothenburg.



Have fun!


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Just jumping in and letting you know that I now are in Gothenburg.



I was just thinking about you today - have fun  I'll try not to be too jealous  &#9829;x




mik1986 said:


> Thank you so much Opheliaballs 'hugs:
> 
> Hiya Zola 'smooch'hugs:. It's good to be back 'yahoo:.Thank you so much, my friend. The vacation was just what I needed party:
> 
> Have a fantastic time A_Sussan D!



Mik  I'm so pleased you had a great vacation  It's about time life turned round for you my friend. Welcome back  Missed you &#9829;x


----------



## Santress

mik1986 said:


> Hi Santress . It's nice to see you again too


 right back at ya, Mik.

An oldie but goodie.  I believe this was taken at the *Mulberry 40th Anniversary* party (September 12, 2011, NYC):





"Alexander Skarsgard, who plays Eric on True Blood was spotted carrying not one, but TWO Margarita Man frozen strawberry drinks! Yummy on all levels!"

-*MargaritaMan_* twitter & *MargaritaManHQ* Facebook

https://twitter.com/MargaritaMan_/status/497193202399862786

https://www.facebook.com/margaritam...54285330526/10154446765270527/?type=1&theater


----------



## gloomyharlow

Hey guys :salute:

Sorry been away for a while, but been busy with stuff at home so couldn't be online for long periods of time. Great pics and updates Santress & everyone here :coolpics:.

Anyway, before I go, saw these this morning on fotki that I haven't seen before. They must be from Comic Con and other signings. Can't post all of them because there's only so many attachment's you can post so you can just go to the source and see the rest. The man is truly great with his fans. Anyway,  gotta run 


Source: http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's at a screening of a movie at the *Way Out West Festival* in Göteborg (August 8, 2014):





"Gala with a good bunch! #Fares Fares # Alexander Skarsgard  @badboybadde @sagaval."

-*ramtinparvaneh* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

I'm in the wrong place


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Looks like he's at a screening of a movie at the *Way Out West Festival* in Göteborg (August 8, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Gala with a good bunch! #Fares Fares # Alexander Skarsgard  @badboybadde @sagaval."
> 
> -*ramtinparvaneh* @ instagr.am



They let him have some time off! 

I love Fares' expression, and Alex is just staring off somewhere else.

I'm nosy, I wonder what movie they saw.



a_sussan said:


> I'm in the wrong place



You're a lot closer to him than the rest of us! And you've got until tomorrow to find him!


----------



## a_sussan

lol... I better get out and hunt him down then...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> lol... I better get out and hunt him down then...



Icona Pop's playing tonight at 21:00, that's probably your best bet 
Or perhaps the Outkast concert a little later, who knows?


----------



## a_sussan

I don't have tickets for WOW, sorry but 2000 see for watching 3 maybe 4 bands or the possibility to run in to Askar.. well sorry not now.


----------



## Santress

According to twitter, he was at a screening of "*Turist*".

A fan pic of Alex at *Way Out West 2014* today (August 8, 2014, Göteborg):





This:

"Följt den här liraren sedan första gången vi träffades 08. Man blir fett stolt!"

is Google translating into this:

"Followed this liraren since the first time we met, the 08th Man is fat proud!"

-*ramtinparvaneh* @ instagr.am

Any Swedes have a better translation?


----------



## a_sussan

Following this Man since the first time we meet 08. So freaking proud. /That would be my translation.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yes, that would be my translation as well. 
Some words are jargon like "lirare"=player in english or "fett"= groovy or something like that. 
Thanks for the pics Santress! 
and thanks to you all for the updates!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the translation!
Most of the time I get the general gist but the jargon does make me stumble at times.

Another from today (August 8, 2014, *Way Out West 2014*):





"#trueblood #star****er #wowgbg."

-*Jonaswilhelmson* @instagr.am, Photo credit:  *m.secund *@ instagr.am


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Glad to see you again! Good to hear that both you and your mom are doing better!



Thank you so much Buckeye Chicago 



Zola24 said:


> Mik  I'm so pleased you had a great vacation  It's about time life turned round for you my friend. Welcome back  Missed you &#9829;x



Thank you my friend. I've missed you too.   



Santress said:


> right back at ya, Mik.



Thank you Santress 



a_sussan said:


> I'm in the wrong place



I will cross my fingers, eyes and toes and send hope that you will see Askars .


----------



## a_sussan

mik, thank you dear.... let our wish come through.


----------



## Santress

More pics from today at *Way Out West 2014* (August 8, 2014):





"Just hanging out with my buddy Alexander Skargård. We peed next to each other. We hugged. We took pictures. We are together now. Forever."

https://twitter.com/Ad_Virgilium/status/497819947931009025

http://teammanwhore.tumblr.com/post/94177986362/just-hanging-out-with-my-buddy-alexander-skargard

Alex & Fares at the *Turist* screening:





"TURIST / FORCE MAJEUR #wow14."

-*kauraisa* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

Vine of Alex, Eija and Fares Fares at the *Warner Music Sweden VIP* party (August 8, 2014, Way Out West Festival 2014):

http://instagram.com/p/rcM-Z0HyUR/?modal=true

(Source: * mareeeoh* instagram via *billskarsgardpoliticsrus* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Nice pic of Alex and Fares Fares at the premiere of Ruben Östlund's Turist (aka Force Majeure)(August 8, 2014, Way Out West 2014:





(Source:  *GP.se*)

http://www.gp.se/nyheter/1.2452910-kandistatt-vid-draken


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you * Santress * for all pic and nice vine.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Thank you my friend. I've missed you too.  'hugs:'smooch:



Tku Mik  right back at you 




a_sussan said:


> Following this Man since the first time we meet 08. So freaking proud. /That would be my translation.





RedTopsy said:


> Yes, that would be my translation as well.
> Some words are jargon like "lirare"=player in english or "fett"= groovy or something like that. 'smile1:
> Thanks for the pics Santress!
> and thanks to you all for the updates!



Tku for the translations  and Sussan, wish you luck - I'm sure you'll have fun anyway 



Santress said:


> Nice pic of Alex and Fares Fares at the premiere of Ruben Östlund's Turist (aka Force Majeure)(August 8, 2014, Way Out West 2014:



Tku so much for all the fan pix and the vid  Jeez, the man's looking mighty fine  It's so good to see Alex enjoying himself in his free time


----------



## a_sussan

Going to Liseberg (big amusment park) with friends this afternoon/evening. 

Agree Zola, so nice to see him happy and having relaxing time with friends and family.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone for the pictures. Alex and fares both look good


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from when *The East* was screened at *Way Out West 2013* (August 9, 2013):





"I want to tell him thanks for kindness. He didnt have much time but gave us a couple sec for photo. Everything was quickly. But I know now dreams come true. Even if you dont think about it. One year ago. Good memories! 

#alexskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #gothenburg #göteborg #sverige #sweden #gorgeous #memories #theeastfilm."

-*drop_of_madness* @ instagr.am


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex and friends at Way Out West VIP party. 

Source: http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## jooa

^^ Those are screencaps from the video posted by Santress, nothing new.

ETA. Thanks Ladies for all updates about Alex


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gloomy & Jooa. 

A pic of Alex & Eija in Sweden just uploaded to instagram today (August 9, 2014):





"#true blood #alex skarsgard #dödamig #bakisserie #in love #jaaaaa."

-*jinnieostling* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Nice pic of Alex and Fares Fares at the premiere of Ruben Östlund's Turist (aka Force Majeure)(August 8, 2014, Way Out West 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *GP.se*)
> 
> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/1.2452910-kandistatt-vid-draken



He looks good. Really good. And he did break down and buy clothes in appropriate size, so no more looking like he was going to bust some seams. Pity. 



a_sussan said:


> *Going to Liseberg (big amusment park)* with friends this afternoon/evening.
> 
> Agree Zola, so nice to see him happy and having relaxing time with friends and family.



Hope you had fun!



Santress said:


> Thanks, Gloomy & Jooa.
> 
> A pic of Alex & Eija in Sweden just uploaded to instagram today (August 9, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#true blood #alex skarsgard #dödamig #bakisserie #in love #jaaaaa."
> 
> -*jinnieostling* @ instagr.am



Their expressions!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Buckeye, I had a lot of fun even thought we only sat at restaurant because of the rain.  

Yes, quite hilarious expressions.  Lol...


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> ^^ Those are screencaps from the video posted by Santress, nothing new.


 
Duh, but the only screencaps I seen of the video that Santress posted was the ones I saw at Fotki, so....

Unless there's other screencaps posted somewhere else. So far I haven't seen any on tumblr or facebook yet. 

Thanks Santress and everyone for pics/vids


----------



## gloomyharlow

Another new one of Alex and friends

Source: http://askarsgardcollection.sosugary.org/thumbnails.php?album=11


----------



## mik1986

A-Sussan, I am hoping that today will b the day that you meet Askars &#128516;


----------



## Bandwagons

I really want to know what was going on in this pic. Alex looks scared, Eija looks mad, and that lady is hilarious.


----------



## AB Negative

They both look ticked off.  Big Bro protecting little sis, maybe?


----------



## Santress

Another stealth shot, uploaded today (August 9, 2014):





"Take a picture of me Sandra" "Aa, sure!" 

#wowgbg #true blood # Skarsgård #way out west

-*michaelverdicchio* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

AB Negative said:


> They both look ticked off.  Big Bro protecting little sis, maybe?



Hah, yes, I got that vibe too  "I'll see 'em off" v "omg don't embarrass me" - but hey as we've said before it's 'a moment in time' 




Santress said:


> Another stealth shot, uploaded today (August 9, 2014):



Tku Santress and Everyone for all the great photos and info


----------



## Zola24

I know it's early but I'm not sure what time I'm gonna wake up 

@*BuckeyeChicago*  wishing you a very happy and enjoyable birthday drinkup:










Alex is wondering where you are?  (Open that photo in a new tab - you won't be disappointed, lol)





mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## a_sussan

* Buckeye * I wish you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Mojito? Cocktail?*


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday *Zola *  






Drinks?


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy birthday buckeye & Zola hope you both have a great day  xx


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Buckeye and Zola!     artyhat:








marvelandwhimsy.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Happy Birthday, Zola & Buckeye!








New stealth shot of Alex just for your special day.

Uploaded today (August 10, 2014), appears to have been taken yesterday (August 9, 2014):





Ok, paging a Swede on this translation.

This:

"Kändisspanade igår på VIP-en! #skarsgård."

is giving this:

"Celebrity Scout included in a VIP! # Skarsgård."

-*sugarplum*_me @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy birthday Zola!

It's nice to have a few new pics of Alex on our birthday weekend. I like the new stealth pic: clingy t shirt, arm porn!
It does look like he's got some rain drops on that shirt. Tis a pity he didn't just stand in the rain and go for the whole wet t-shirt look. Just for his fans!


----------



## Zola24

*FreeSpirit71, a_sussan, Opheliaballs, RedTopsy, Santress*, and *BuckeyeChicago*

Thank you all so much for the kind and thoughtful birthday wishes  
Askars, cake, booze, and wonderful friends - we are going to have such a party 





nobunobita








tallblondeviking





skarsgardnorthman


*Buckeye* - Alex's t should have been plastered to his body, it's been nissing down here since the early hours.
And yes, 10 August has usually delivered beautiful _'birthday'_ photographs 
Eta: After I posted this I just whizzed up the page, and thought, 'who the **** is that?' - lv your new icon :'D


----------



## brownsugarplum

Happy Birthday Zola and Buckeye.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy, happy birthday Buckeye and Zola!  May it rain gratuitous Skars porn shots for you all day...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> Zola24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FreeSpirit71, a_sussan, Opheliaballs, RedTopsy, Santress*, and *BuckeyeChicago*
> 
> Thank you all so much for the kind and thoughtful birthday wishes
> *Askars, cake, booze, and wonderful friends - we are going to have such a party *
> 
> 
> nobunobita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tallblondeviking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buckeye* - Alex's t should have been plastered to his body, it's been nissing down here since the early hours.
> And yes, 10 August has usually delivered beautiful _'birthday'_ photographs
> Eta: After I posted this I just whizzed up the page, and thought, '*who the **** is that?' - lv your new icon :'D[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me!
> 
> I love the video that this gif is from, he's such an adorkable fan boy.
> 
> Hah! Yes, I realized that I'd probably had the previous icon for about a year and it was time for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> scaredsquirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, happy birthday Buckeye and Zola!  M*ay it rain gratuitous Skars porn shots for you all day..*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's raining Askars!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
Click to expand...


----------



## AB Negative

Big Birthday Hugs to Zola and Buckeye.  Love me them Leo's!


----------



## Bandwagons

Happy Birthday!!!  artyhat:


I've just realized what's been missing in all these Way Out West pictures: BEER! Not one shows a beer in his hand. 
Tarzan has separated him from his one true love. :rain:


----------



## a_sussan

And no cap in either if the pics


----------



## Idun

Santress said:


> Ok, paging a Swede on this translation.
> 
> This:
> 
> "Kändisspanade igår på VIP-en! #skarsgård."
> 
> is giving this:
> 
> "Celebrity Scout included in a VIP! # Skarsgård."
> 
> -*sugarplum*_me @ instagr.am



"Celebrity scouted yesterday at the VIP!" 

Happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for the birthday wishes, *brownsugarplum, scaredsquirrel, AB Negative, Bandwagons,* and *Idun* *group hug* 

Skars porn shots are always welcome squirrel  and AB, Leos are lovable (hah), especially those born on the 10th  hey Buckeye 




Bandwagons said:


> I've just realized what's been missing in all these Way Out West pictures: BEER! Not one shows a beer in his hand.
> Tarzan has separated him from his one true love. 'rain:



Hah, yes it's amazing what incentive will do - I am sure he'll go on a massive bender once he's finished filming Tarzan, I know I would 




a_sussan said:


> And no cap in either if the pics 'cool:



Oh yes, so much better  I'm hoping that now Alex's hair is so much longer he found he was suffering from 'hat hair' 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I love the video that this gif is from, he's such an adorkable fan boy.



That vid is one of my faves too - I don't give a **** what he's saying, I just love his enthusiasm  Hammarby really is his mistress 



*SvenskaFans.com - Alexander Skarsgård (turn on CC for subs)*
Stephanie P uploaded on 14 Feb 2009
Alexander Skarsgård summarizes the GAIS Bajen-and tells how he became bajare. Turn on CC for subtitles.

Thanks to NordanSwede at the Alexander Skarsgård Library Forum for the translation!


----------



## Santress

Another birthday gift for our Leo b-day ladies.

Nice new promo still of Alex in *The Giver*:





https://twitter.com/thegivermovie/status/498625909260185601/photo/1


----------



## Santress

Alex/Eric promo stills for *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 8:  Almost Home:








(Source: * HBO.com*)








(Source: * The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=515


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@squirrel - clear out your mailbox missy!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @squirrel - clear out your mailbox missy!


Sorry! Too mesmerized by long haired Skars and  Hoyt action...


----------



## jooa

True Blood 7x09 Promo


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ack. What is this witchery?  Giving me false hope for Eric/Sookie? Personally I'd like to see he and Pam jet off fabulously elsewhere but gah......the hope dies hard for these two.   I should just give it up...Sookie doesn't have a sense of the spunky Southern-belle left in her to see it.

And me...about the Mendacious Mr Compton


----------



## jooa

^^ I almost hate all those scenes Eric with Sookie ... because I know that it's writes cynical way to have also those who likes Eric with Sookie viewed the series till the end, this is the same approach as CH ... and I hate that so much


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ I almost hate all those scenes Eric with Sookie ... because I know that it's writes cynical way to have also those who likes Eric with Sookie viewed the series till the end, this is the same approach as CH ... and I hate that so much



Yup. 100% It p*sses me off. I don't actually think Sookie is even worthy of him at this point. Alex is getting some good scenes out of it though.


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, it's sad, but true  Sookie isn't now woman for him, she's someone whose I don't recognize anymore and it's painful to watch him loving her and her not so much ... but Alex has very good moments and looks fabulous


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup. 100% It p*sses me off. I don't actually think Sookie is even worthy of him at this point. Alex is getting some good scenes out of it though.



Alex is getting some good scenes, but the writing now is just ... not good.



> jooa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Yes, it's sad, but true  Sookie isn't now woman for him, she's someone whose I don't recognize anymore and it's painful to watch him loving her and her not so much ... but Alex has very good moments and *looks fabulous [*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does, and it looks like he's using his own leather jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from last May:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from characteristically exuberant
> 
> ETA: The still with Eric/Alex and Anna/Sookie: Anna's not on a box so we get a pretty decent look at the height difference. She's listed at five foot five, and he's said he's 6 foot 4 and 1/2 inches. He looks more than a foot taller than Anna.
Click to expand...


----------



## RedTopsy

*The Giver is opening today:*










> REMINDER: The Giver is opening in some theatres TODAY (August 11th) in the US. Check here to see if it is available in your area:
> 
> Link: http://advancescreenings.com/movie/the_giver
> 
> The Giver opens nationwide on Friday, August 15th. Be sure to catch Alexander Skarsgard as Jonas&#8217; Father.
> 
> sources: The Giver Movie/Weinstein Co., our photo edit




alexskarsgardnet.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Still wish that 'The Giver' would be on Swedish theaters. Still a bit mad about that. Why not skip Dumb and Dumb II.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Rip Robin Williams.  :cry:


----------



## Idun

It's terribly sad news. I started crying when I read it


----------



## Santress

Idun said:


> "Celebrity scouted yesterday at the VIP!"


Belated thank you!

Off site link to a funny spoiler (real or dream sequence) for next week's *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 9:  *Love Is to Die*:

http://www.telefilmaddicted.com/wordpress/true-blood-spoiler-esclusivo-sulla-7x09/

via lestblue.tumblr.com (this guy writes for TeleFilmAddicted)

Very, very sad news about Robin Williams.  Suicide is suspected.
What a loss.  He was so talented and seemed like a  good person.  

Apparently, he was suffering from depression and had been back in rehab recently.






http://monteithlovers.tumblr.com/post/94475166160/i-started-doing-comedy-because-that-was-the-only


----------



## mlm123

Thanks for all the pictures ladies! Skars is looking mighty fine! Can't wait for Tarzan! 
I think I heard Anna say once in a interview that she is actually around 5'4.  That looks about right when she stands next to Alex without heels on. I am 5'4 myself and the ex hubby was around 6'5. My head was at his shoulders. I had to wear stripper shoes for our up close wedding photos! :lolots:
Even though the Eric/Sookie scenes are painful to watch, since we all know they won't end up together, I have enjoyed all the Skars time! 

Hope all you ladies are well!


----------



## mlm123

PS very sad to hear about Robin Williams. Loved him! Such a talented man. RIP


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I know, no spoilers here but if you want to check out this link.. 

http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/pos...inger-eric-7x09-love-is-to-die#note-container

RIP Robin Williams, you funny, hairy, talented man. I grew up with him, he'll always be Mork from Ork, even though he was also a wonderful dramatic actor and articulate, fun interviewee. A very sad day.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I* know, no spoilers here but if you want to check out this link.. *
> 
> http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/pos...inger-eric-7x09-love-is-to-die#note-container
> 
> RIP *Robin Williams, you funny, hairy, talented man. I grew up with him,* he'll always be Mork from Ork, even though he was also a wonderful dramatic actor and articulate, fun interviewee. A very sad day.


----------



## a_sussan

RIP Robin Williams.  Such a great actor. He will be missed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If I win this can I get Alex to come and sit on it?

  Lot 1 of 55: 

     Eric's Fangtasia Throne 

You  don't have to be a die-hard fan of True Blood to recognize this iconic  throne from Fangtasia, where Shreveport's resident Viking Sheriff kept  an eye on a crowd of fangers and fangbangers alike.
Life  began at night at Fangtasia, where vampires looking for a good time  could mix and mingle with fangbangers looking for much more than just a  taste of the nightlife. Clad in a motif one might describe as &#8220;Southern  vampire gothic,&#8221; it&#8217;s where leather-clad vampire dancers strutted their  stuff, and drinking and biting was always encouraged.
Fangtasia: where humans indulged their curiosity, vampires indulged their appetites, and no one came looking for an early night.
Eric  Northman  -- the Vampire Sheriff of Area Five  -- owned the vampire  bar, and observed goings-on from his throne on a stage in front of the  stripper pole.
The  throne, originally a gift from Ginger, sat atop a stage just in front  of Fangtasia's stripper pole and was a constant throughout _True Blood's_ run.
This  truly spectacular throne is a must-have item for True Blood fans.  Imagine having it in your family room, your media room, your office . . .  or your Throne Room.
This amazing, iconic throne measures 48"H x 28"W x 28"D.
But really, it's beyond mere measurements.


http://screenbid.auctionserver.net/view-auctions/catalog/id/23/lot/3060/


----------



## Opheliaballs

I would really love that!


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry don't fit in my house. 


Haha... just kidding!


----------



## Opheliaballs

I would also buy his suit as well  just need to make sure I win the lottery tonight


----------



## a_sussan

If you win that chair I promise that I will come and visit you att you home.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Your welcome anytime


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. Thank hon!


----------



## RedTopsy

From True Blood: 

http://www.truetotheend.com/recent/2014/8/12/true-tribute-eric-northman



> True Blood HBO pays tribute to Eric Northman. (Played by the fantastic Alexander Skarsgard)



alexskarsgardnet.tumblr



















































Source: HBO


----------



## RedTopsy

Last pic from Eric Northman Tribute: 










The very sad news about a great actor: 

R I P  Robin Williams


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Topsy!


----------



## Santress

Promo pic of Alex, Kristen Wiig and Bel Powley in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





Original: * CaviarContent.com*

http://www.caviarcontent.com/films-tv-series/55/marielle-heller/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Promo pic of Alex, Kristen Wiig and Bel Powley in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original: * CaviarContent.com*
> 
> http://www.caviarcontent.com/films-tv-series/55/marielle-heller/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl




Oh.My.

His hair, I want to play with that hair (I always do, that's nothing new).

The cords. The t-necks. The brownness of everything.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Promo pic of Alex, Kristen Wiig and Bel Powley in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original: * CaviarContent.com*
> 
> http://www.caviarcontent.com/films-tv-series/55/marielle-heller/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl



Oh the 70's of it all... *Pornstache?* Check.  *Sideburns?* Check.  *Corduroy Pants and Skivvy?* Check. *Wearing clothes that match the decor?* Check..so much fabulousness.  I will say Kristen's hair looks retro fab.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh the 70's of it all... *Pornstache?* Check.  *Sideburns?* Check.  *Corduroy Pants and Skivvy?* Check. *Wearing clothes that match the decor?* Check..so much fabulousness.  I will say Kristen's hair looks retro fab.



Sadly, I think that Kristen's hair is a wig. It does look good, though.
Skivvy=turtleneck?

They seem to have done well with maintaining authenticity in clothing and set design. I'm hoping that some macrame show in the back ground. I am telling myself I'm not going to watch, because I'm not into watching movies/shows about really unpleasant adolesecences, but who knows. But I still might be lured in.

I'm hoping we get a HQ still of the jogging outfit soon. 

ETA: We're also getting some nice hand porn


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RIP Lauren Bacall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They say H-Town deaths come in three's. Let's all hope that's not true. RIP to a true Old Hollywood dame (in the best sense of the word).


----------



## Santress

I know she was getting up there but what a loss - talented lady and a class act. 
RIP, Betty Joan Perske.














"I think your whole life shows in your face and you should be proud of that."

http://fleetingfancies.tumblr.com/post/94605399382/bellecs-missavagardner-i-think-your-whole

Nice video with a glimpse of Alex at *Way Out West 2014* (@ 1:42-1:47):

http://vimeo.com/103228554

(Source:  *Matilda Zeneli* @ Vimeo)


----------



## a_sussan

Strange, I can't watch that on my phone. I hear the music but screen is black


----------



## a_sussan

Now I have seen it on my computer


----------



## Genoa

The spoiler pics from the Italian site mention it might be a dream or real, pretty much confirmed to happen in either way by Ausiello's and MegaBuzz's weekly spoilers. It made me laugh just looking at them. this page has a lot of spoilers and speculations if anyone likes to read them. At least we are assured we see Eric next week.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for that Genoa quite an interesting read. I really hope Pam doesn't die


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay! Alex seems to be getting positive mention in the reviews from The Giver. 

(at least those I´ve read). I´m happy for him.








Warning!  Spoilers could be below  if you don´t know anything about the film.







> Holmes, however, is a bit overshadowed in her role by Skarsgård who ends up being one of the finest actors in the movie.  He plays the part of a very earnest, nice guy who would seriously kill you without a second thought if told to do so.
> http://blogs.slj.com/afuse8production/2014/08/12/film-review-the-giver/
> 
> Like Jonas' father  Alexander Skarsgard, who more than anyone in the cast finds a way to embody Sameness while being unmistakably human
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movie/giver/review/724823
> 
> Not to be overlooked, True Blood's Alexander Skarsgård is nothing short of hypnotic as Jonas' dad/sympathetic caregiver (you won't believe what he can do with a banker's box!)
> http://www.dcoutlook.com/2014/08/the-giver-movie-review.html
> 
> Streep and Bridges give uncharacteristically one-note performances in one-note roles.  Only Alexander Skarsgård as Jonas father, a nurturer in the facility where all the newborns are kept for the first year, gives his character some nuance and complexity, particularly in one very difficult scene that shows Jonas just how ruthless the seemingly placid and egalitarian community really is.
> http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/moviemom/2014/08/the-giver.html#ixzz3AIG3skwy
> 
> Jonass father, equally skillfully portrayed by Alexander Skarsgard, features prominently in The Givers most disturbing sequence, in which Jonas witnesses one of the grisly realities beneath the anodyne double-speak that hes now beginning to question.
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/going...31daec-2167-11e4-8593-da634b334390_story.html


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Topsy! Now I want to see it even more. Darn SF


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Topsy! Now I want to see it even more. Darn SF



  Yes, it´s a long time to wait for the DVD.


----------



## Opheliaballs

A_sussan if I find a link to stream it I will send it you x


----------



## a_sussan

*Ophelia*, I know where to look, but it would have been nice to see it on a big screen if you know what I mean. But thanks anyway.   hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Awwww thanks 

I've got no idea when it's being shown in the uk either as I've not seen any advertisements for it


----------



## BagBerry13

They release it October 2nd here but I'm surprised that this project was optioned first in 2006. It took forever to take off but once Weinstein was on board ...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> They release it October 2nd here but I'm surprised that this project was optioned first in 2006. It took forever to take off but once Weinstein was on board ...



This has been a project on Jeff Bridges' radar for a long time. His role was originally supposed to be played by his father, Lloyd Bridges.  So its actually been around for longer than 2006.

There's an interview with Jeff Bridges about (amongst other things) why it too so long to bring it to the screen: 

http://collider.com/jeff-bridges-the-giver-the-big-lebowski-interview/

Great reviews for Alex


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This has been a project on Jeff Bridges' radar for a long time. His role was originally supposed to be played by his father, Lloyd Bridges.  So its actually been around for longer than 2006.
> 
> Great reviews for Alex



That's what IMDb says. I guess 2006 is when it got rolling.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know about iMDB but JB has given quite a few interviews on the subject. And the Hunger Games popularity also gave the genre a push.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Genoa & Red.

New promo still of Alex/Eric in *True Blood*, Season 7:  Episode 9:  Love Is to Die:





(Source:  *seat42f.com*)

http://www.seat42f.com/true-blood-season-7-episode-9-photos-love-is-to-die.html

HQ:





(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=517


----------



## Santress

I found this pic two days ago but I have not posted it until now.
For years now I've loved the photo finding process but recently I've come to dread it because every time I find something rarer that is off the beaten search path, a certain fan site/blog that has been Single White Female-ing me for the past 9-12 months rushes in on top of me to post it or it gets snatched up by a certain highly popular tumblr that has a massive hate-on for this board.

So, for the most part now, I mainly just post stuff that comes off common feeds because I'm tired of the pettiness and disappointment of dealing with certain women who don't play fair in this fandom.

Since the photo is now up on tumblr (uncredited), I'm posting it both here and on my blogs with proper credit to the Swedish blogger who was nice enough to share it..

Alex at *Way Out Way 2014* (August 9, 2014):





http://www.zaralarsson.se/2014/08/11/way-west/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> I found this pic two days ago but I have not posted it until now.
> For years now I've loved the photo finding process but recently I've come to dread it because every time I find something rarer that is off the beaten search path, a certain fan site/blog that has been Single White Female-ing me for the past 9-12 months rushes in on top of me to post it or it gets snatched up by a certain highly popular tumblr that has a massive hate-on for this board.
> 
> So, for the most part now, *I mainly just post stuff that comes off common feeds because I'm tired of the pettiness and disappointment of dealing with certain women who don't play fair in this fandom.*
> 
> *Since the photo is now up on tumblr (uncredited), I'm posting it both here and on my blogs with proper credit* to the Swedish blogger who was nice enough to share it..
> 
> Alex at *Way Out Way 2014* (August 9, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zaralarsson.se/2014/08/11/way-west/




I do appreciate your not posting something until you've made sure of the source and credit them. Especially considering that there have been photos from private accounts (or what the owner presumed were private) posted.

Also, he's _such_ a dorky goofball. 

ETA: I love the 'hot and sexy' photoshoots, but I really do wish some magazine would realize that it's time to do a DorkSkars photoshoot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hahahahaaaa.....Great photo and a great find Santress. Well done. 

As to the unscrupulous, there's always one or two in the fandom. Not crediting someone is uncool.


----------



## Bandwagons

Santress, thank you for all the work you put in to bring us great content. Your finds are always greatly appreciated and amazing. This one, however, is terrifying. He looks like a hedgehog.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I feel so out of the loop.


His teeth are blinding me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Those chompers are a tad distracting..lol


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> I found this pic two days ago but I have not posted it until now.
> For years now I've loved the photo finding process but recently I've come to dread it because every time I find something rarer that is off the beaten search path, a certain fan site/blog that has been Single White Female-ing me for the past 9-12 months rushes in on top of me to post it or it gets snatched up by a certain highly popular tumblr that has a massive hate-on for this board.
> 
> So, for the most part now, I mainly just post stuff that comes off common feeds because I'm tired of the pettiness and disappointment of dealing with certain women who don't play fair in this fandom.
> 
> Since the photo is now up on tumblr (uncredited), I'm posting it both here and on my blogs with proper credit to the Swedish blogger who was nice enough to share it..
> 
> Alex at *Way Out Way 2014* (August 9, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zaralarsson.se/2014/08/11/way-west/



Santress, thanks for your continued integrity. For some reason, over the years, there have been those that do things that infringe on privacy or simple attribution, and then have issues with anyone who views the rights of Alex or others to keep personal photos to themselves if desired as a priority or a shade on them because they don't have principles in public posting. Thanks for being both our beacon and our consistent photo-finder.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Santress, thanks for your continued integrity. For some reason, over the years, there have been those that do things that infringe on privacy or simple attribution, and then have issues with anyone who views the rights of Alex or others to keep personal photos to themselves if desired as a priority or a shade on them because they don't have principles in public posting. Thanks for being both our beacon and our consistent photo-finder.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Yay! Alex seems to be getting positive mention in the reviews from The Giver.



Thank you for the reviews on Alex's performance in The Giver - those are great  Why am I not surprised? (lol) He may have been in some bad movies but I don't think Alex's acting abilities have ever been criticised 




Santress said:


> I found this pic two days ago but I have not posted it until now.



Oh Santress  I just want to echo everyone, and thank you for all the great and conscientious work you do - the Askars fandom is definitely a better place for having you around  Thank you so very much &#9829;x


-------------------------

















fyskarsgards / continues...


----------



## Zola24

fyskarsgards / Continued



> fyskarsgards:
> 
> Alex having fun at WOW 2014.
> 
> *caps from Matilda Zeneli&#8217;s &#8220;Way Out West&#8221; video http://vimeo.com/103228554



Alex appears quickly around the 1.40 mark


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for all the great work you do for us.  

And *Zola* too.


----------



## Genoa

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks for that Genoa quite an interesting read. I really hope Pam doesn't die



I dont even want to think that, love Pam.


----------



## Genoa

Santress, you're not the one taking HBO photos and putting your watermark on them, lol, that crap just makes me laugh. I always use 42f for things and have for a long time, fansites like to act like they have exclusives.


----------



## Santress

^No, that's not me but to be fair, some places do have access to Super HQs that others don't and even get sent exclusives from time to time.

A new promo still of Eric & Bill from *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 9:  Love Is to Die:





Source:  *HBO.com*


----------



## Santress

Belated thank you, ladies! And double thanks @ Zola for the pretty.

Throwback Thursday oldies but goodies...

Fan photos of Alex in NYC (May 2013) :









(Source:  *mrkingalexxx* @ instagr.am)





"In honor of #TrueBlood's penultimate episode on Sunday, here's a little #tbt from Sundance '13 w/ Alexander Skarsgard." 

- *ashpatt14* @ instagr.am





"#Throwback Thursday Why were my eyes closed while interviewing the handsome #Alexander Skarsgard Hiliarious!"

-*redcarpetkj* @ instagr.am


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

*Hello all you lovely Ladies*
This is just a short stop-by to say thanks for all your amazing posts, gifs, pics, reviews and all the other stuff you share here!

*@Santress:* thanks for keeping your morals, standards and integrity up - I know it's not easy to do these days.  

*@Zola + Buckeye:* a very happy belated to the both of you, ladies! 


It seems, Alex will be on the radio tomorrow......


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> fyskarsgards / continues...


 
He looks incredible in these. Wish the video clip was longer though...  
Saw some other caps from fotki but unfortunatly they're tagged, but you can at least see the girl's reaction.  I wonder if she is a reporter or just a fan. The way she looks at Alex is adorable

More cap's at the source http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Promo pic of Alex, Kristen Wiig and Bel Powley in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original: * CaviarContent.com*
> 
> http://www.caviarcontent.com/films-tv-series/55/marielle-heller/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


 
Excellent job they did with the costuming. This is exactly the way he looks like in the The Diary of a Teenage Girl book.There's going to be some taboo stuff in that film. really pushing boundaries between Alex's characater and the teenage protaganist whom eventually have sex with him over and over in the book. Can't wait to see this film. I love period films from the 60's and 70's. 



Santress said:


> I found this pic two days ago but I have not posted it until now.
> For years now I've loved the photo finding process but recently I've come to dread it because every time I find something rarer that is off the beaten search path, a certain fan site/blog that has been Single White Female-ing me for the past 9-12 months rushes in on top of me to post it or it gets snatched up by a certain highly popular tumblr that has a massive hate-on for this board.
> 
> So, for the most part now, I mainly just post stuff that comes off common feeds because I'm tired of the pettiness and disappointment of dealing with certain women who don't play fair in this fandom.
> 
> Since the photo is now up on tumblr (uncredited), I'm posting it both here and on my blogs with proper credit to the Swedish blogger who was nice enough to share it..
> 
> Alex at *Way Out Way 2014* (August 9, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zaralarsson.se/2014/08/11/way-west/


 

Alex looks cute here but a little on the scary side. lol

As for the BS with the pictures, you have to remember this goes on in ALL fandom's. You should see some of the insanity that goes on in the Jim Morrison/Pamela Courson community over their photos. And the sh** is these people are dead for over 40+ years, but people fight over their photos as if they were living today. Same goes with My Chemical Romance fandom which is a band that broke up a year ago and all the bitterness and bi**chyness over Marilyn Monroe photos. Some folks online are just plain nuts. 



xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> It seems, Alex will be on the radio tomorrow......


 
Hopefully to promote The Giver. I seen so much promotion for it and Alex not being there to promote it sucks. Taylor Swift is only in the film for literally less then a minute and she's been doing all the rounds as if she was the star of the film.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^No, that's not me but to be fair, some places do have access to Super HQs that others don't and even get sent exclusives from time to time.
> 
> *A new promo still of Eric & Bill *from *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 9:  Love Is to Die:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *HBO.com*



Ah, Bill's gloomy mancaveish home. I do like that Eric seems to be twice the size (and twice the vamp) of Bill. That makes me mean, I know, but I'm so sick of Bill.




			
				[B said:
			
		

> xxxKAYLEIGHxxx[/B];27243586]*Hello all you lovely Ladies*
> This is just a short stop-by to say thanks for all your amazing posts, gifs, pics, reviews and all the other stuff you share here!
> 
> *@Santress:* thanks for keeping your morals, standards and integrity up - I know it's not easy to do these days.
> 
> *@Zola + Buckeye:* a very happy belated to the both of you, ladies!
> 
> 
> It seems, Alex will be on the radio tomorrow......



Howdy stranger!  How's the back?



gloomyharlow said:


> Excellent job they did with the costuming. This is exactly the way he looks like in the The Diary of a Teenage Girl book.There's going to be some taboo stuff in that film. really pushing boundaries between Alex's characater and the teenage protaganist whom eventually have sex with him over and over in the book. Can't wait to see this film. I love period films from the 60's and 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex looks cute here but a little on the scary side. lol
> 
> As for the BS with the pictures, you have to remember this goes on in ALL fandom's. You should see some of the insanity that goes on in the Jim Morrison/Pamela Courson community over their photos. And the sh** is these people are dead for over 40+ years, but people fight over their photos as if they were living today. Same goes with My Chemical Romance fandom which is a band that broke up a year ago and all the bitterness and bi**chyness over Marilyn Monroe photos. Some folks online are just plain nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hopefully to promote The Giver. I seen so much promotion for it and Alex not being there to promote it sucks. Taylor Swift is only in the film for literally less then a minute and she's been doing all the rounds as if she was the star of the film. *



I'm presuming that's what it's for.

I think Taylor's role has been expanded slightly from the book, so it's probably more like two minutes! 

She's been doing the rounds because she's been asked to and is being professional about it. As for as the 'teen' roles, she's the biggest name, might as well use her.
I do wonder if her fans who haven't read the book and aren't really paying attention to reviews/spoilers will react if they see it and realize she's just a cameo.


----------



## Bandwagons

I loved that Sundance coat so much...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alexander Skarsgard is best known for playing _True Blood_'s resident bad-boy vampire Eric Northman, but he found his role as the kindly Father in _The Giver_ to be a welcome departure. 

"It was definitely a character I hadn't played before," the  37-year-old tells PEOPLE. "Every year, when we wrap up a season, I look  for things that are different from Eric Northman...
"It was a small supporting role, but how could I possibly turn down the opportunity to work with Meryl?" he says. 

Unfortunately, though he shares a scene with her, Skarsgard  never crossed paths with the actress thanks to their tight shooting  schedules.  

"We were never able to overlap, so that was quite disappointing," he laments. "But I'm still in the same movie as Meryl Streep!" ..
He did bond with his other cast members, however, enjoying joint dinners on their downtime.  

"It was a lot of fun," Skarsgard laughs. "Jeff is a very social  guy. He's a great musician, so there's a lot of singing and guitar  playing.  

"All that kind of stuff is so important, especially when you  play a character that's quite difficult," he adds. "It was really nice  on weekends to hang out with the cast and crew and Jeff, he was the  anchor of the group." 

Fellow castmates Katie Holmes and Swift provided delicious sweets for the cast and crew, but Skarsgard stayed away from baking. 

"There were definitely some cupcakes on set," he says.  "Unfortunately, I didn't bake. I probably should've returned the favor,  but they would've all gotten food poisoning." 

http://www.people.com/article/alexander-skarsgard-the-giver-true-blood


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks BC. He gives good interview - always so gracious to his co-stars.  I can see JB being a familiar-type to him given he grew up in a bohemian household and Jeff has a rep as an easy going music lover.


----------



## NoLine

Hi all

First post - so hopefully I get everything right 
While surfing for the interview with Mark and Mercedes I came across this interview with TIME:
http://time.com/3113507/alexander-skarsgard-the-giver-taylor-swift-true-blood/
Alex talks about TB ending and The Giver. 
I found it interesting.

asi


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!
Welcome & thanks, NoLine/ASI!

Here is the full interview:

Alex Talks with Time.com About The Giver and True Blood

*Alexander Skarsgård Jammed With Taylor Swift on the Set of The Giver.* 

The actor also explains why he "couldnt stop laughing" during True Blood's recent gay sex scene.

When hes not sucking blood and casting smoldering glares as vampire Eric Northman on HBOs True Blood, now wrapping up its final season, Alexander Skarsgård is happily enjoying utopia in The Giver, in theaters Friday.

Or maybe it just seems that way: the film, based on Lois Lowrys young-adult classic, is set in a community seemingly free of suffering, but full of painful secrets. Skarsgård plays the father of Jonas (Brenton Thwaites); when Jonas learns what his dad is really up to at work, he tries to save the community from its own rules with the help of Jeff Bridges titular wise elder.

Here, the Swedish actor talks with TIME about the young-adult classic, hanging out with Taylor Swift (who has a small but vital role in the film) and what True Blood has in store for Eric Northman.

*TIME:* Is The Giver big in Sweden? I feel like everyone I know in America read it as a kid.

*Alexander Skarsgård: *Not really  its not part of the canon like it is in the States. I heard about it when I came to the States, but I only read it a year and a half ago.
What drew you to the project, then?

Ive always been interested in those Orwellian dystopian novels, like Fahrenheit 451, Brave New World and obviously Orwells 1984. I thought, this  even though this caters to a younger audience  was really interesting and scary. It was a character I was fascinated by, someone who could do these horrible, horrible things but still be innocent in a weird way. What is morality? If you dont know what youre doing, dont understand the concept of death, is what hes doing wrong or not?

*TIME:  How do you play a character that, by nature, has no highs and lows without being flat?*

*Alex:*  To me, it was about potential. I wanted the audience to feel that theres more potential. So when hes interacting with other members of the family, you want to feel that he could have been a fantastic dad, a fantastic husband. Because of the circumstances, theres no opportunity for that. That made it really sad. I found that interesting because if hes just a robot, then theres no life, theres nothing interesting there. I wanted to feel that this was a human being, a real man who was obviously shaped by this society and the drugs he takes with his morning injections. Hes numb.

*TIME:*  The Giver, like much of the YA fiction that eventually followed it  The Hunger Games, Divergent  is about making choices and deciding, as a reader, what kind of person youd be in these situations. Would your 12-year-old self have been a Jonas or someone who follows the rules?

*Alex:*  I think wed all like to say we would have been like Jonas because were more comfortable saying that, but Im afraid almost all of us wouldnt be like Jonas. Were all the heroes of our own lives, and when we put ourselves in those situations, we always think were going to be extremely heroic, but obviously most of us wouldnt. How would that even be possible to do when you dont understand what pain, suffering and love are?

*TIME:*  The story is timeless  was there anything that needed to change as it came to the big screen decades later?

*Alex:*  Not really. It was more about small things, like using holograms instead of screens. A lot has changed in the past 20 years when you envision the future. I know that Lois Lowry spent a lot of time growing up on military bases, so it was that idea in her head. I like that in the beginning of the film it looks inviting  that makes it more interesting when youre drawn in. This looks nice, I could live here! But once you get inside, then you start to see what its really like to live in a society like that.

*TIME:*  Jeff Bridges has been wanting to make this movie for nearly two decades. Did he share his vision with you?

*Alex:*  Jeff was absolutely incredible. He wanted to direct it at first, but finally he was old enough to play the Giver, so Phillip Noyce came aboard instead. Jeff and I only had one or two scenes together, but he was always on set with the most amazing energy, and that spread to everyone. It was really inspiring to see an actor with his body of work  hes a legend  so curious. Watching him take direction from Phillip was unbelievable. To see Jeff Bridges, working on a project that he knows so well, still in that creative space of wanting to collaborate, wanting to learn, wanting to grow and wanting to surprise himself, was really fantastic to see.

*TIME:*  Many of the characters dont cross paths in the film. Was it isolating to shoot?

*Alex:*  Jeff created at an atmosphere where we really bonded and we hung out. We were on location in Cape Town, very far from our loved ones back home, so we all hung out on weekends. Jeff is a very social guy. We would throw these big dinner parties and he would always bring his guitar. The only thing was I had to wrap early, because I was going on an expedition to the South Pole right after The Giver. I only had one scene with Meryl, but I was dying to work with her. Its a scene where she shows up in our home in a hologram, and I had to be done with the film before she could get there, so unfortunately we were never on set [together].

*TIME: * Wait, if Jeff is bringing his guitar, did you have jam sessions with Taylor Swift when she was shooting her scenes?

*Alex:*  Yeah, absolutely. We had a piano in the hotel lobby. People would take turns and play the piano and sing. I was better on the couch with my beer, howling along. It was really lovely, actually.

*TIME:*  Lets talk about True Blood. That dream sequence between Eric and Jason got people very excited. Can you tease anything about their romantic-sexual futures as the final episodes approach? The people need to know.

*Alex:*  I cant say much about the plot, but that was a very memorable scene. Ryan [Kwanten] is so funny. It was a very tough night for me  I couldnt stop laughing. Hes a hilarious guy. But we knew that scene was coming. We shot that scene where he drinks my blood in season six. There wasnt a real plan to follow through, but then when we shot it, it was strangely sensual, and Ryan and I just looked at each other after shooting that scene last year like, Were definitely going to see that dream sequence. Sure enough, a couple months later we got the script, and there it was.

*TIME:*  What was your reaction when you saw how the series ends?

*Alex: * Ive been really happy with this whole season. To me, thats Eric at his best, when hes got one clear objective: revenge. When hes that focused and determined, its so much fun to play that and hopefully watch as well. The fact that Ive gotten to work with Kristin Bauer [van Straten] so much this season  I always miss her when we shoot seasons and we dont get to work that much. Its been great finishing this series side by side with Kristin. I really liked how we leave Eric at the end of this show. Im very happy with it. Hopefully fans will be as well.

(Source:  Nolan Feeney @ *TIME.com*)

http://time.com/3113507/alexander-skarsgard-the-giver-taylor-swift-true-blood/


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!


----------



## mik1986

OH NOOOO!! I've been out battling the flu and I can't believe that I missed your (Zola and BuckeyeChicago) birthdays!!!! AAARRGGH!! I hope that you both had FANTASTIC birthdays!!!!!

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOU BOTH!!!!

artyhat:
*


----------



## mik1986

Sending out a HUGE *HAPPY* *BELATED BIRTHDAY* to anyone's birthday that I may have missed in my absence artyhat:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Just listened to Alex radio interview, it's a bit short but enjoyed listening to his voice  sorry everyone I don't know how to add links etc to posts else I would post it


----------



## a_sussan

Radio interview! Hope you can hear it. 

http://mix941fm.cbslocal.com/2014/08/15/alexander-skarsgard-interview/


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks a_Sussan  I really need to figure out how to copy and paste on my phone lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> Welcome & thanks, NoLine/ASI!
> 
> Here is the full interview:
> 
> Alex Talks with Time.com About The Giver and True Blood
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård Jammed With Taylor Swift on the Set of The Giver.*
> 
> The actor also explains why he "couldn&#8217;t stop laughing" during True Blood's recent gay sex scene.
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> *TIME:*  Jeff Bridges has been wanting to make this movie for nearly two decades. Did he share his vision with you?
> 
> *Alex:*  Jeff was absolutely incredible. He wanted to direct it at first, but finally he was old enough to play the Giver, so Phillip Noyce came aboard instead. Jeff and I only had one or two scenes together, but he was always on set with the most amazing energy, and that spread to everyone. It was really inspiring to see an actor with his body of work &#8212; he&#8217;s a legend &#8212; so curious. Watching him take direction from Phillip was unbelievable. To see Jeff Bridges, working on a project that he knows so well, still in that creative space of wanting to collaborate, wanting to learn, wanting to grow and wanting to surprise himself, was really fantastic to see.
> 
> *TIME:*  Many of the characters don&#8217;t cross paths in the film. Was it isolating to shoot?
> 
> *Alex:* * Jeff created at an atmosphere where we really bonded and we hung out.* We were on location in Cape Town, very far from our loved ones back home, so we all hung out on weekends. Jeff is a very social guy. We would throw these big dinner parties and he would always bring his guitar. The only thing was I had to wrap early, because I was going on an expedition to the South Pole right after The Giver. I only had one scene with Meryl, but I was dying to work with her. It&#8217;s a scene where she shows up in our home in a hologram, and I had to be done with the film before she could get there, so unfortunately we were never on set [together].
> 
> *TIME: * Wait, if Jeff is bringing his guitar, did you have jam sessions with Taylor Swift when she was shooting her scenes?
> 
> *Alex:*  Yeah, absolutely. We had a piano in the hotel lobby. People would take turns and play the piano and sing. I was better on the couch with my beer, howling along. It was really lovely, actually.
> 
> ...
> *TIME:*  What was your reaction when you saw how the series ends?
> 
> *Alex: * I&#8217;ve been really happy with this whole season. To me, that&#8217;s Eric at his best, when he&#8217;s got one clear objective: revenge. When he&#8217;s that focused and determined, it&#8217;s so much fun to play that and hopefully watch as well. The fact that I&#8217;ve gotten to work with Kristin Bauer [van Straten] so much this season &#8212; I always miss her when we shoot seasons and we don&#8217;t get to work that much. It&#8217;s been great finishing this series side by side with Kristin. *I really liked how we leave Eric at the end of this show. I&#8217;m very happy with it. Hopefully fans will be as well.*
> 
> (Source:  Nolan Feeney @ *TIME.com*)
> 
> http://time.com/3113507/alexander-skarsgard-the-giver-taylor-swift-true-blood/


I like the idea of he and Jeff hanging out.

I hope we're happy with the ending to, Alex, I hope we are.




mik1986 said:


> *OH NOOOO!! I've been out battling the flu *and I can't believe that I missed your (Zola and BuckeyeChicago) birthdays!!!! AAARRGGH!! I hope that you both had FANTASTIC birthdays!!!!!
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOU BOTH!!!!
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the birthday wishes!  The flu!? We need to get you a new immune system!  



Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks a_Sussan  *I really need to figure out how to copy and paste on my phone* lol



It took me a year to really sit down and figure out how to cut and past on my tablet. Since it wasn't 'intuitive' to me, I didn't bother with it for quite awhile. I'm lazy that way!


ETA: I enjoyed listening to the radio interview. Though why the heck are people still asking about Fifty Shades? Really?


----------



## Santress

a_sussan said:


> Radio interview! Hope you can hear it.
> 
> http://mix941fm.cbslocal.com/2014/08/15/alexander-skarsgard-interview/


Thanks, a_sussan!

Here is a transcript I made of the interview.  Enjoy!

*Mark:*  It's Alexander Skarsgård.  How are you?

*Alex:*  Uh, pretty good.  Good morning.

*Mark:*  Welcome to the show.  Lots going on for you. You have *The Giver* coming out this weekend.

*Alex:*  I do.  Yeah.

*Mercedes:*  I remember reading that book, and haven't seen the movie yet, but did you feel like it was pretty true to the book?

*Alex:*  I do.  Absolutely. Lois [Lowry] was very involved in the making of the film as well. I think it's a classic novel and people love it and you want to stay true to it but at the same time you want the die hard fans of the novel to be surprised by the film so you kind of have to take some creative liberty there.

*Mercedes:*  I'm so excited for that one to come out.  You've actually, between that and *True Blood*, you've had some other critically acclaimed movies coming out.  I mean you've been a busy guy.  Is there any break in sight for you?  I mean once everything slows down are you going to take a little vacation or something?

*Alex:*  Well, I'm in London at the moment working on a film.  I've been out here for three months and we've got about 2 1/2 months to go so I'm halfway through here.  Once I'm done with this, we'll see, but I might, yeah, I might go on vacation. (laughs)

*Mark:*  May we suggest Las Vegas?  It's a great little destination we have over here.

*Alex:*  Yeah, exactly.  I just need to chill and relax and Vegas will be the perfect place for that.

*Mercedes:*  I always wondered like when you're doing True Blood and you're a vampire so your complexion needs to be pale...Is there anything in your contract that says you cannot go to sunny destinations, you cannot get a tan...?

*Alex:*  Not in my contract but I try to do my best to kind of stay out of the sun.  They painted us white so the problem is if you're too tan, you turn almost grey when they put that white makeup on.  Um, so I try to stay out of the sun as much as possible but no more. No more!

*Mercedes:*  I know but a lot of people are really sad about that but it's got to be exciting to see that following and that dedication.

*Alex:*  It's been unbelievable.  These past seven years...they've really changed my life. I mean it.  It's been an incredible adventure. When I left a couple months ago... When we shot the final episode, I was so sad.  It was incredibly emotional and I cried for a week after that.  It hit me much harder than I thought it would.

*Mark:*  It seems like a really difficult task for the people that produce and make TV shows to figure out when a good stopping point is and when to call it quits.  Was this the right time?

*Alex:*  Yeah.

*Mark:*  Was it the perfect time to end *True Blood*?

*Alex:*  I think so because you don't want to milk it too long.  You want to end on a high note.  You want people to still be engaged and excited about the show.  I would hate to end the show where people go, "Oh, are you guys still shooting?  I didn't know that show was still on."

I think the show deserves better than that so you want to go out with a bang while the show is still popular.  So, I do think the timing is right.  That said, it was so incredibly emotional, obviously, to say goodbye to everyone and to say goodbye to a character that you've played for seven years.  It's a long time.

*Mercedes:*  It's a really long time.  What did the *True Blood* that you would drink on the show taste like? I always wondered.

*Alex:*  Uh, it was horrible.

*Mercedes:*  Really?

*Alex:*  Yeah.  I tried it once.  Again, my character doesn't drink it on the show. Fortunately...

*Mercedes:*  He drinks the real stuff.

*Alex:*  He drinks the real stuff.  He's not into that but I tried it once and it's quite sweet and sticky and syrupy.  So, yeah, not a huge fan.

*Mark:*  It actually sounds kind of good compared to the alternative.

*Alex:*  No.

*Mercedes:*  Your name was thrown out quite a bit to play Christian Grey in the *50 Shades of Grey* movie.  Were you ever approached on that one?

*Alex:*  No...I mean I know the producer (a little?) but no...
Yeah, I wasn't quite right for that.

*Mercedes:*  Is this a rumor---> that your first childhood crush was from the movie *Tootsie*?

*Alex:*  Yeah.

*Mercedes:*  Jessica Lange?

*Alex:*  Yeah, it's funny that you should mention that because it was on television last night here in England and I was watching it after work and it was incredible.

I mean, first of all, it's an amazing film so if people out there haven't seen it, I highly recommend it.  It's a phenomenal film and, yeah, that was my first crush. That was my first kinda...I remember watching it as a kid and I'm like, "I'm feeling something.  What's going on here? Why?  I can't stop staring at her."

And I still get it.  Like watching it last night...she's amazing in it. She's adorable. So, yeah, I think it was a pretty good first crush.  Don't you?

*Mercedes:*  I think it's an excellent one.  She is super hot in that. I'm just wondering if you guys have ever crossed paths after that. Have you told her that or had the opportunity to meet her?

*Alex:*  No.  I saw her at like an Oscar party.  I think it was last year and I was too nervous to approach her and I was just standing there admiring her. I thought about approaching her and telling her that she was my first crush when I was 10 years old or eight years old. (laughs)  No, I didn't have the courage.

*Mark:*  Well, I'll tell you what... Speaking of crushes...every female in this building, no exaggeration, has a huge crush on you but I think the biggest is our program director and we were wondering, before we let you go, if we could conference you with her?  We'll call her office. Would you mind telling her that you just got done doing an interview with *Mark and Mercedes* and you've never done this, it's not like you, but you need to let her know that it was the worst interview that you've ever done and these guys have no idea what they're doing? (laughter)

*Alex:*  What's her name?

*Mark:*  Her name's Charisse.

*Alex:*  Yeah.

*Mark:*  O.k, o.k.  Here we go...

*Mercedes:*  Alright. She already hates us as it is.  Let's get her to really hate us.

(phone ringing noises)

*Charisse:*  Hello

*Alex:*  Hey, is this Charisse?

*Charisse:*  Yes.

*Alex:*  Hey, this is Alexander Skarsgård.

*Charisse:*  Oh my God!  Hi! (laughter)

*Alex:*  Hey, I don't know if you know but I was just on your show here.

*Charisse:*  Oh my God!  Wow! (laughs)

*Alex:*  Yeah, yeah, and everything went really, really well. They're so nice. They're fantastic. So, I'm just calling to see what you're doing tonight...if you're busy or...?

*Charisse:*  I'm doing nothing. (laughs)

*Alex:*  Oh, really?

*Charisse:*  Watching re-runs of True Blood.  I'm so bummed that it's ending. (laughter)

*Alex:*  Oh, o.k.,o.k... cause I'm in London but if I can jump on a flight, I'll come over to...
You're in Vegas, right?

*Charisse:*  Yes, I am.  Yes.

*Alex:*  Alright. I'll see if I can make it happen...

*Charisse:*  That would awesome. (laughs)

*Alex:*  Or maybe we can just go for a coffee or something?
If not, maybe I'll call you next time I'm in town.  Would that be o.k.?

*Charisse:*  That would be awesome! Oh my God!

*Mark: * Hey Charisse, he audibled. He was supposed to tell you how bad we were and that we were horrible interviewers.

*Mercedes:*  But he's so nice that he asked you out on a date and I'm officially jealous right now.

*Charisse:*  You should be! (@ Mercedes) You are a gorgeous creature. (@ Alex)  I'm so bummed that *True Blood* is ending.

*Mark:*  Alright, Charisse, we'll let you go.

*Alex:*  Thank you. Enjoy the final few episodes then.

*Mercedes:*  Alexander, I think you just got us a raise.  Thank you. Good luck on *The Giver* out this week. We are so excited to see it.  You're a fantastic actor and thanks for coming on the show.

*Alex:*  Thank you, guys.  I appreciate you having me.

*Mark:*  Take care. Have a good one. O.k. Bye.

(Source:  *Mark and Mercedes* @ cbslocal.com, My transcript)

http://mix941fm.cbslocal.com/2014/08/15/alexander-skarsgard-interview/

If you're on Facebook and want to share this, please share it from The Library's page here:

https://www.facebook.com/ASkarsLibrary/posts/685265178235120

Conversely, if you're on tumblr and want to share it, please reblog it from here:

http://santress.tumblr.com/post/94864426743/alex-was-interviewed-by-the-mark-and-mercedes-in

I know this doesn't have the bells and whistles of an edit or a GIF but it did take some time to do, so please reblog/share instead of reposting.  Thanks!

Related:  

Alex with Jessica Lange and her daughter, Aleksandra Baryshnikov, at the *HBO SAG Awards* after party (January 23, 2010):





Photo credit:  Original:  *Zimbio*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow, Jessica's daughter looks SO MUCH like her father! 

Aaaaand, I don't know about getting a raise..lol. Those two might get fired!


----------



## Zola24

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *Hello all you lovely Ladies 'wave:*
> This is just a short stop-by to say thanks for all your amazing posts, gifs, pics, reviews and all the other stuff you share here!
> 
> *@Santress:* thanks for keeping your morals, standards and integrity up - I know it's not easy to do these days.
> 
> *@Zola + Buckeye:* a very happy belated to the both of you, ladies!
> 
> It seems, Alex will be on the radio tomorrow......





mik1986 said:


> OH NOOOO!! I've been out battling the flu and I can't believe that I missed your (Zola and BuckeyeChicago) birthdays!!!! AAARRGGH!! I hope that you both had FANTASTIC birthdays!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO YOU BOTH!!!!



Hiya Kayleigh  and Mik  thank you both so much for the birthday wishes  but more importantly, I wish you both returned to full health soon  &#9829;x




Bandwagons said:


> I loved that Sundance coat so much...



Hah yes, me too  keep on popping that collar Askars  although he looks damn fine in all of those tbt outfits


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> http://www.people.com/article/alexander-skarsgard-the-giver-true-blood



Tku for the info and People's interview 




NoLine said:


> Hi all
> 
> First post - so hopefully I get everything right
> While surfing for the interview with Mark and Mercedes I came across this interview with TIME:
> http://time.com/3113507/alexander-skarsgard-the-giver-taylor-swift-true-blood/
> Alex talks about TB ending and The Giver.
> I found it interesting.
> 
> asi



Tku for the Time interview NoLine/asi and :welcome2:




a_sussan said:


> Radio interview! Hope you can hear it.
> 
> http://mix941fm.cbslocal.com/2014/08/15/alexander-skarsgard-interview/



Tku Sussan  it is not possible for this man to be any more gorgeous 




Santress said:


> Thanks, a_sussan!
> Here is a transcript I made of the interview.  Enjoy!



Thank you for the tb stills, the great tbt fan pix  and the interviews but most of all thank you so much for taking the time to transcribe the radio interview and post the photo of Alex with Jessica and Aleksandra  You are the best


----------



## Zola24

And seeing as I've just turned the page  some more tbt photos which were posted recently 
























> skarsgardfans:
> #throwbackthursday photo of #alexanderskarsgard What Maisie Knew screening in LA May 2013.  It was a great night. Onata was adorable



Alex was looks so lickable  err yeah, and that too 

Eta: Open images in new tabs to see slightly larger  the second one is definitely worth it


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pictures Zola


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you ladies for all the fantastic updates, pics, interviews and so on and 
Santress, thank you for taking time to write down the radiointerview! 
Much appreciated. 
It´s great to hear from Alex, been a while since the last TV /Radioshow and 
I love to hear his voice. 
I  hope there are more interviews with him but maybe he is to busy 
filming Tarzan.


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you all for the pictures and interviews.  It´s great to hear from Alex again.


----------



## NoLine

Thank you for the transcript Santress


----------



## Santress

Another *True Blood* Season 7 set pic fresh off instagram:





"#trueblood 2 episodes left!!! Looks like #noomi is shocked to be #TheCURE."

-*TheRealAnnaCamp *@ instagr.am


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo Santress. With regards to TB, I'm so......meh about it being the penultimate episode - ever. It's been an ok season but not within a mile of what it should be for a finale. Nowhere near it.






*Edit:* I hope Ginger gets hers tonight and we get a giggle. And I want to see outtakes of that eventually. I bet Tara B and Alex had a blast.


----------



## Bandwagons

Somewhere in Hollywood, there's a closet full of True Blood out takes and bloopers. They have to release them to the world eventually. I'm hoping for a final box set with them included.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bandwagons said:


> Somewhere in Hollywood, there's a closet full of True Blood out takes and bloopers. They have to release them to the world eventually. I'm hoping for a final box set with them included.



If they would actually have entire separate disc, with hours of bloopers, I might actually buy the S7 dvds.


*So, you're shooting Tarzan, True Blood is ending, and The Giver hits theaters, all at once.
*Yeah. [_Laughs_]  That's why, unfortunately, I couldn't make it to the premiere in New  York a couple of days ago. I really tried to make it over there. It  would have been so much fun, but we're shooting nonstop here, so the  schedule is pretty hectic. I'm stuck in the jungle.

*At least you're not stuck wearing a loincloth, at least at  first, because your version is already at the point where he'd gone back  to civilization, and then he goes back to the jungle?
*Exactly!  Yeah. The movie begins in London in the late 1800s, and he's already  there, he's been there for about eight years with Jane, and then he goes  back to the Congo where  he was born and raised with Jane, so at least  in the beginning, he's dressed as a British lord. And then a lot of  things happen in Africa, obviously. But no loincloth, no. [_Laughs_]..


*You told me before that you wanted to move to New York after True Blood was done. Is that still the plan?
*Yeah! I'm actually looking at apartments in New York now. I'm in London for another three months for _Tarzan_,  and then my plan is definitely to move to New York. I'm really excited  about it. I don't really have any plans in terms of what I want to do   movies, television, theater  but I'd love to do a play in New York.  Anything that would be a break from what I've been doing, something  different. I mean, my dad did _Mamma Mia!_, just  after he had done a couple of dark indie films, and he had a really  good time doing that. He loved it. He was like, "**** it! This is fun.  This is different. There's nothing wrong with fun. I'll do it!" You  know? It's all about trying to find those projects where you get to  enjoy yourself, because I think that's when you create as well, when  you're genuinely excited about something. Then you're not just doing it  because it's your job. After seven years on the show, where every break  before was a hiatus from the show, there's something quite exciting  about not knowing what I'm going to do next. It's a feeling I haven't  had in seven years, and I'm pretty excited about it.

*I think people were rooting for one last Eric and Sookie love scene, but they got one with Eric and Jason instead**.
*[_Laughs._]  We just aim to please! We thought that's what people wanted, so we gave  it to them. That was incredibly difficult to shoot, because Ryan  [Kwanten] is so funny. He's hilarious. So trying to do that scene and  trying to keep a straight face was really tough for me that day. But I  love working with him.

*Director Howard Deutch said his only direction was for you to take it as far as you wanted to.
*Yeah, and we took it pretty far. [_Chuckles_]  That scene obviously wasn't written when we shot the scene last season  where I give him my blood, and they didn't really have a plan to go  anywhere with that. But when we shot it, and the way Ryan reacted to it,  it was suddenly, when we shot it, it became more sensual than we  thought it would be. And when they yelled, "Cut!" everyone was like,  "Oh, we've _got _to see more of this." [_Laughs_]..


http://www.vulture.com/2014/08/alexander-skarsgard-true-blood-giver-chat.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*EW: When did you find out Eric was finally going to have sex with Ginger? Did you know when you shot the throne flashback in episode 4?*
*BUCK:* The writers sort of teased me a little midseason.  I think I had already shot the flashback. Around episode 5, they  started like, &#8220;Oh, maybe Ginger finally has a sex scene with Eric,&#8221; but  they didn&#8217;t know what it was gonna be. I almost thought they were  kidding. There were really no details at all. I think a couple episodes  before [we shot it], Alex actually was like, &#8220;Tara, you know we&#8217;re  actually having that scene.&#8221; And I said, &#8220;We are?&#8221; [Laughs] &#8220;Yeah.&#8221; &#8220;All  right. Bring it.&#8221;
..
*What was the toughest moment to keep a straight face?*
There was a lot of laughter, as there often is, with Alex. Alex is so  funny, and he&#8217;s really very cool and down to earth. So there&#8217;s always  that kind of giggling. I don&#8217;t know how much of this actually ends up in  the episode, but there were a few takes&#8212;one in particular&#8212;where I  totally messed up his hair.
*There&#8217;s a bit of that in there.*
It was crazy, like Einstein hair. Everybody was just howling. I had a  foot in his face at one point, and all kinds of very strange things.
http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/08/17/true-blood-eric-ginger-sex/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

New York is his kind of town. I ship it.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Wow. He's thinking of living in New York. I might have a better chance to bump into him when I go to Kmart now. 

YES!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Free & Buckeye. 

Promo stills:

*True Blood* Season 7, Episode 9:  *Love Is to Die*:

These were released as previews last week:





(Source:  *seat42f.com*)

http://www.seat42f.com/true-blood-season-7-episode-9-photos-love-is-to-die.html

HQ:





(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=517





Source:  *HBO.com*

Just released tonight (August 17, 2014):





(Source:  *HBO.com*)











(Source:  *Seat42f.com*)

http://www.seat42f.com/true-blood-season-7-episode-9-photos-love-is-to-die.html


----------



## Santress

HQ:











(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=517

*True Blood* Season 7, Episode 10:  *Thank You*:








(Source:  *HBO.com*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Buckeye* for interview and *Santress* for promo pics 

And great news that he's thinking of moving to NY, he always seems so much happier there than in HW. So that is good news.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If they would actually have entire separate disc, with hours of bloopers, I might actually buy the S7 dvds.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2014/08/alexander-skarsgard-true-blood-giver-chat.html



If HBO included bloopers I think it may be the best reason for anyone to buy the TB7 dvds  and tku for the interesting interviews and links 




Santress said:


> HQ:
> (Source:  HBO.com



Tku so much for the fab promo hqs 




a_sussan said:


> Thanks Buckeye for interview and Santress for promo pics 'tup:
> 
> *And great news that he's thinking of moving to NY, he always seems so much happier there than in HW. So that is good news.*



Yes, Alex does always seem so much happier in nyc - he's happy, we're happy 

Eta: and whilst we're in 'happy' mode 










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.on tonight&#8217;s True Blood, Eric destroys a woman using nothing but his index and middle fingers. (and maybe a bit of thumb)
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, ...and his two fingered lady gun - bang bang, True Blood.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone for the new pics, gifs and interview they've certainly made me feel better


----------



## Santress

New Alex Interview with *Refinery29.com*:

*Alexander Skarsgård Sobbed Through The End Of True Blood*

by Jordan Riefe

It is, as they say, the end of an era. Six years ago, in the summer of '08, Alexander Skarsgård joined Anna Paquin and Stephen Moyer to reinvigorate summer TV with the shocking, sexy campfest of HBO's *True Blood*. It helped put Skarsgård on the map, not just as crowd favorite Eric Northman, but as an actor who took fearless roles that might intimidate a lesser talent. 

Since then, the actor has continued to take the more difficult road, choosing smaller indie ventures with complex, troubled characters, like *Melancholia* and *The East*. He finally has a giant YA blockbuster under his belt (which is, like, a rite of passage in Hollywood these days) with *The Giver*. Hes not the lead  that honor that went to newcomer Brenton Thwaites  but he plays his father instead, a character who is tasked with an unthinkable duty. Yet, the world of *The Giver* erases morality and sentiment, which allows Skarsgård to still be likable and sympathetic. Though, those icy blue eyes don't hurt, either. 

*What drew you to playing the father in the movie? *

I thought it was a pretty interesting challenge to play someone who is, in many ways, a robot  someone who doesnt understand the concept of love or death or suffering. The things Father does in the film are horrific, but hes not a monster. 

*Can you talk about the vibe on set? *

The vibe on and off set was unbelievable. It was all because of Jeff [Bridges]. This project was his baby. Hes tried to make this movie for so long. I only had a few scenes with him, but he was always around the set. Hes the coolest guy. It was very inspiring to see someone like Jeff Bridges, an icon, be so humble and curious. He really wanted that collaborative process. 

*Would you rather live in ignorant bliss the way the characters do in the movie, or would you rather suffer with knowledge? *

I think that pain and suffering helps us. Its only through that that we can experience real joy, and real happiness, and real love, you know? To me, its a nightmare if you end up feeling nothing, if everything is just a flat line. You need those high and those lows to really appreciate life. 

*Do you think its possible to create a utopia without sacrificing our freedoms? *

I would say so, yeah. I think its a question we need to ask ourselves considering we live in a big brother, surveillance society. How much freedom are we willing to sacrifice in order to feel safe? Its important to constantly revisit and think about what kind of society we want to live in  especially what kind of society we want our children to grow up in. 

*And, about the end of True Blood *

Well, I cant give anything away. Theres only a few episodes left, so I dont want to say anything about the plot, but I can talk about how difficult it was to leave the show. I had to leave two months before the other guys because of Tarzan, which Im shooting in London now. It was incredibly emotional, sad, and weird saying goodbye to, not only a character that I played for seven years, but to the shows dynamic  the cast and the crew. 

*How did you stay connected to your True Blood character, Eric? Youve certainly managed to not define yourself by him.*

First of all, I was very fortunate that the two first jobs I booked in Hollywood were Generation Kill and True Blood. After a season of True Blood, I creatively searched for something different, something challenging, something I was interested in. All the characters Ive played  between Melancholia, Disconnect, What Maisie Knew, The East or even The Giver  are very different from Eric Northman. I kept searching because I wanted to come back to the show after a five-month break excited to playing Eric again. 

*Tell us a bit about what youre doing in Tarzan. 
*
Im playing Lord Greystoke. He lives in England with his wife, Jane. The story is obviously based on the novels, so he was born and raised in the Congo. He starts in England as a very well-adjusted British lord, but goes back to the Congo. Its there that the adventure begins down. The suit definitely comes off pretty early on in the story. [Laughs] 

(Source:  *Refinery29.com* via* CoutureCryssy*)

http://www.refinery29.com/2014/08/72999/alexander-skardgard-the-giver

Original tweet:

https://twitter.com/CoutureCryssy/status/501415457086521344


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!


----------



## Santress

yw!

A few more of Alex with pals at the *Way Out West Festival 2014* (August 9, 2014):

Is that Ulric on the left?





(Source:  *Aftonbladet.se*)

http://gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/image/19384598/679/normal/9c8ead4bc3509/Way-out-West-2014.jpg

With Alexander Stocks:





(Source:  *Expressen.se*)

http://z.cdn-expressen.se/images/ff/ec/ffec72cfc7b64c77b01c35454f9b930d/4x3/645@70.jpg


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Hi y'all 

they auction off some of the TB stuff, among others a lot of Eric's clothes like the legendary turquoise sweater or a wig and since last night the most favorite seat ever - the THRONE! 

have yourselves a look here: screenbid.auctionserver




*@Zola, Buckeye & Mik: * &


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kayleigh.

UK promo stills of Alex as Eric Northman in *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 8: *Almost Home*:











*Synopsis:*  Eric reconsiders his options.  Lettie Mae finds closure. Sarah is captured and kept prisoner at Fangtasia. Jason and Jessica feel Violets wrath. Through Sookie, Bill is made aware of the cure, but will he accept it?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3500626/?ref_=ttep_ep8

Almost Home airs on Monday, August 25, 2014, at 9 pm in the UK on FOX.

(Source:  *Entertainment-Focus.com*)

http://www.entertainment-focus.com/...blood-season-7-episode-8-almost-home-preview/


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> New Alex Interview with Refinery29.com:



Tku for the interesting interview  and I'm sorry Alex I loved all your sincerity talking about the roles you play/ed but there's only one sentence I'm concentrating on "The suit definitely comes off pretty early on in the story."  Some days I'm that shallow ;')

Tku2 for the Wow photos too  and that does look like Ulric to me - well spotted (I like him, hah) and tku for the great tb stills 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Hi y'all 'wave:
> 
> they auction off some of the TB stuff, among others a lot of Eric's clothes like the legendary turquoise sweater or a wig and since last night the most favorite seat ever - the THRONE! 'graucho'amuse:
> 
> have yourselves a look here: screenbid.auctionserver
> 
> *@Zola, Buckeye & Mik: 'hugs: & 'smooch:*


*

Hej Kayleigh  tku for the info - I hope they realise they can get a lot more money if they can assure us that Alex/Eric's costumes haven't been laundered 

-------------------

For Kristin's 'Out For Africa' fund 












			alexskarsgardnet:

Kristin Bauer van Straten is selling her True Blood script (7.07, &#8216;Almost Home&#8217; that just aired last week).

The script is signed by Kristin Bauer van Straten, Alexander Skarsgard, Sam Trammell, Stephen Moyer, Carrie Preston, Ryan Kwanten, Deborah Ann Woll, Rutger Hauer, Chris Bauer, Jim Parrack, Bailey Noble, Nathan Parsons, Anna Camp, Michael McMillian, John W. Godley (Plus an unidentified autograph on the script top left corner under Bailey Noble.)

You will also get a Pam photo signed & personalized for you by Kristin Bauer van Straten!

The auction is for Out For Africa, http://www.outforafrica.com/Out_For_Africa/Welcome.html Kristin&#8217;s cause to save the elephants and rhinos from a genocide of their species in Africa.

Auction ends (Aug 22, 2014 12:41:50 PDT)

BID HERE. http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/171421966903?roken=cUgayN

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you! 
And yep that's definitive Ullric.


----------



## Genoa

gloomyharlow said:


> Wow. He's thinking of living in New York. I might have a better chance to bump into him when I go to Kmart now.
> 
> YES!



the KMart at Astor Place? I love that store for housewares and whatnot, the makeup is cheaper than at Duane Reade too, lol.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the interesting interview  and I'm sorry Alex I loved all your sincerity talking about the roles you play/ed but there's only one sentence *I'm concentrating on "The suit definitely comes off pretty early on in the story."  Some days I'm that shallow ;')*
> 
> Tku2 for the Wow photos too  *and that does look like Ulric to me* - well spotted (I like him, hah) and tku for the great tb stills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hej Kayleigh  tku for the info - I* hope they realise they can get a lot more money if they can assure us that Alex/Eric's costumes haven't been laundered *
> 
> -------------------
> 
> For Kristin's 'Out For Africa' fund



I noted that he pointed out that the suit comes off pretty quickly! In the Vulture interview he mentioned no loin cloth. Sadly, I do not think this means a naked Tarzan 
We've had such a drought of interviews in the last year, it's nice to have new ones.

On Ulric-should I be worried that I can ID some of his friends just by the top of their hair? 

Hah!
I wonder what souvenir he took from the set. And how much that Fangtasia throne is going to auction for.


----------



## Santress

New promo stills of Alex as the "Father" in *The Giver*:





"See the film that critics are calling emotionally thrilling & something the whole family will enjoy!

Get tickets for The Giver Film, now playing: http://******/TheGiverTickets"

-*TheGiverFilmOfficial* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/TheGiverFi...1027108735147/303395119831678/?type=1&theater





(Source:  *Ma_Co2013* @ Flickr)


----------



## mik1986

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> *@Zola, Buckeye & Mik:*



Hi KAYLEIGH!!   



gloomyharlow said:


> Wow. He's thinking of living in New York.* I might have a better chance to bump into him* when I go to Kmart now.



YEEE-HAWWW!! Me too . I live in Virginia and I  Askars...er...I  New York 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes!  The flu!? We need to get you a new immune system!



I know, right?! I do believe stress is a culprit 



Zola24 said:


> Hiya Kayleigh  *and Mik*  thank you both so much for the birthday wishes  but more importantly, I wish you both returned to full health soon  &#9829;x



Thank you Zola


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Madleiine.

Hey, Mik. Glad you are stopping in more and hope you are feeling 100% soon. 

Two more promo stills:

From *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 10:  *Thank You*:





(Source:  *Screenspy.com*)

http://www.screenspy.com/tv/images-sneak-peek-true-blood-7x10-series-finale-thank/

Misc. Still:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)


----------



## Santress

Great *True Blood* Season 7 set pic fresh off twitter tonight (August 20, 2014).





"In prep for this Sundays grand finale of @TrueBloodHBO I give you... big john and some other people. #TrueBlood."

-*LaurenEBowles* twitter

https://twitter.com/LaurenEBowles/status/502262883242106880/photo/1


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola & Madleiine.
> *
> Hey, Mik. Glad you are stopping in more and hope you are feeling 100% soon. *



Thank you Santress!  My Mom is doing alot better these days and I am almost at 100%...slow but sure .


----------



## a_sussan

mik, that is really good to hear.


----------



## Santress

Mik, Glad your Mom is doing better and that you're getting there too.

A Throwback Thursday oldie but goodie from New York (2011):





"#Throwback Thursday #Alexander Skarsgård #2011 #New York."

-*snurran88* @ instagr.am


----------



## mik1986

Thank you A_Sussan and Santress


----------



## Santress

Another *TB* set pic fresh off twitter:





"Answers 2 top 3 questions I get about this man:

1) Yes, he's lovely

2) No, we don't hangout

3) No, he'll never do a TB convention."

-*LaurenEBowles* twitter

https://twitter.com/LaurenEBowles/status/502505441906020352/photo/1


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress for the pictures.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A set pic from Tarzan.



> polkadotsandtea
> 3 days ago
> On our stroll around Virginia Waters this morning we found them building the set for the Tarzan Movie! Alfie had a lovely chat with the set manager #movie #tarzan #bloggers #lbloggers


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Stealth shot from (presumably) today (August 22, 2014) at London *Heathrow Terminal 5*:





"Alex and I hanging out at T5. We'll me hanging. He...oblivious."

-*thatsme_blake* @ instagr.am

*August 22, 2014, London (Heathrow)


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free.
> 
> Stealth shot from (presumably) today (August 22, 2014) at London *Heathrow Terminal 5*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Alex and I hanging out at T5. We'll me hanging. He...oblivious."*
> 
> -*thatsme_blake* @ instagr.am
> 
> *August 22, 2014, London (Heathrow)



I have to admit that I love the caption :giggles:.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free.
> 
> Stealth shot from (presumably) today (August 22, 2014) at London *Heathrow Terminal 5*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alex and I hanging out at T5. We'll me hanging. *He...oblivious."*
> 
> -*thatsme_blake* @ instagr.am
> 
> *August 22, 2014, London (Heathrow)



Not sure that he's oblivious that he's getting his pic taken. 
The beanie's back!
Where ever he's headed, I hope he has a fun birthday weekend.


----------



## Bandwagons

Yeah, that looks much more like a "I heard that camera sound" than an oblivious face to me. 

Long live the Hammarby beanie!


----------



## a_sussan

Going to NYC and check out appartments for his birthday?  
Going to Stockholm for some R&R?

And I love that the Hammarby beanie is back


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Stealth shot from (presumably) today (August 22, 2014) at London Heathrow Terminal 5:



Tku for the stalkery pic  
Buckeye and Bandwagons, I don't think he's oblivious either (poor guy) but jeez he looks good  
Mik I lv the caption too  and Sussan, Stockholm would be my bet too (Monday is summer bank holiday in the UK) so yeah birthday celebrations will be on the agenda - have a great one Alex 





switchbladekiller


----------



## Santress

New promo pic of Eric & Pam in *True Blood* Season 7:  Episode 10:  *Thank You*:





(Source:  *HBO.com*)

+

New *EOnline.com* Interview:

*Alexander Skarsgård Talks True Blood, The Giver, Taylor Swift and Those Pesky Katie Holmes Rumors*

by MARC MALKIN

Alexander Skarsgård is already missing True Blood.

The hit HBO series comes to an end tomorrow after seven seasons.

"It was the saddest moment of my career, for sure," Skarsgård told me from London (where he's shooting Tarzan) about his last days on the set. "I was ready to move on creatively. I thought it was time, so I was sort of prepared for it, but I cried like a baby. It was so sad. The last couple of weeks leading up to my final scenes that I shot were extremely emotional. I'm already missing it."

However, he didn't think of taking a memento home with him. "But then I was talking to Kristin Bauer van Straten a couple of weeks ago," Skarsgård said. "I was already in London, because I wrapped before the other guys to start Tarzan, and she said that she took her fangs. I thought, 'That would probably be fun to have,' so she's got my fangs waiting for me in L.A."

Skarsgård can currently be seen in The Giver, director Phillip Noyce's movie adaptation of the young adult best-seller about a world where everyone has been stripped of their emotions and memory.

He actually wasn't familiar with the novel. "I went to school in Sweden and it's not really part of the canon there, but I've always been since I was a teenager a fan of the Orwellian, dystopian genre," Skarsgård said. "I read the script and I thought it was fascinating."

No surprise, but playing Katie Holmes' husband in the movie meant false tabloid speculation of a possible on-set romance. "I don't even think about them," Skarsgård said. "I don't pay any attention to them. I don't read those magazines. I don't read the stuff online. I don't even know 5 percent of what's said about me out there."

Besides, he was having way too much fun making The Giver to worry about gossip. Weekends and days off included dinner parties and jam sessions with co-stars Jeff Bridges and Brenton Thwaites as well as Taylor Swift , who has a cameo in the movie.

"I wasn't that familiar with Taylor's music," Skarsgård said. "Obviously I knew she was a big pop star, but I got to knew her before knowing her music. She's really awesome and down-to-earth and so much fun to be around. She has great energy and she's a very talented actress."

http://www.eonline.com/news/571473/...ylor-swift-and-those-pesky-katie-holmes-rumor


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Going to NYC and check out appartments for his birthday?
> Going to Stockholm for some R&R?
> 
> And I love that the Hammarby beanie is back


 
I wonder if he's gonna live in the city (Manhattan) or any of the other boroughs. There's a lot of celebs who live in Brooklyn. I seen Anne Hathaway several times with her husband when I go shopping there. Michael Pitt lives there too. Lots of hipsters... but many celebs in Brooklyn. 

I live in Queens. 

I just hope to see Alex once, say hello, thank him for his wonderful work and take a pic. If it happens, it does if not it doesn't then it doesn't.  I'm not gonna stalk the guy or run after him like an insane banshee like some of these fans do when they see him in the street. Ain't my style. Plus I have bad sciatic nerve pain so I can't run anyway 

Can't believe tommorow's the last episode of True Blood. Even if the writing in the show is bad, I will still miss seeing the viking in new episodes 

Thanks for all the photos and updates :snack:


----------



## AB Negative

I saw THE GIVER this week and really enjoyed it.  The movie was very well cast.  Alex's character was sympathetic even though he does horrific things so Alex did a very good job of portraying "Father."  He kind of reminded me of "Amnesiac Eric"  from True Blood.  Katie Holmes looked very drawn in this movie and Taylor Swift was hardly in it, although her character was very important to the plot.  And thank God they cut the "onesie Teletubbie costume scenes.  Only blue scrubs remained.

Alex in NYC?  Yes, I can definitely feel that.  But what would become of the Porche when he is walking everywhere?  Would he keep his house in LA?  So many new questions to ponder.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *I wonder if he's gonna live in the city* (Manhattan) or any of the other boroughs. There's a lot of celebs who live in Brooklyn. I seen Anne Hathaway several times with her husband when I go shopping there. Michael Pitt lives there too. Lots of hipsters... but many celebs in *Brooklyn*.
> 
> I live in Queens.
> 
> I just hope to see Alex once, say hello, thank him for his wonderful work and take a pic. If it happens, it does if not it doesn't then it doesn't.  I'm not gonna stalk the guy or run after him like an insane banshee like some of these fans do when they see him in the street. Ain't my style. Plus I have bad sciatic nerve pain so I can't run anyway
> 
> Can't believe tommorow's the last episode of True Blood. Even if the writing in the show is bad, I will still miss seeing the viking in new episodes
> 
> Thanks for all the photos and updates



I think he spends a lot of time in the Williamsburg neighborhood when he's in NYC, so I wouldn't be surprised if he's looking there. (checks maps) So Brooklyn it may be.



AB Negative said:


> I saw THE GIVER this week and really enjoyed it.  The movie was very well cast.  Alex's character was sympathetic even though he does horrific things so Alex did a very good job of portraying "Father."  He kind of reminded me of "Amnesiac Eric"  from True Blood.  Katie Holmes looked very drawn in this movie and Taylor Swift was hardly in it, although her character was very important to the plot.  And thank God they cut the "onesie Teletubbie costume scenes.  Only blue scrubs remained.
> 
> Alex in NYC?  Yes, I can definitely feel that.  *But what would become of the Porche when he is walking everywhere?  Would he keep his house in LA? * So many new questions to ponder.



I was wondering that myself. It's probably a pain to maintain multiple properties, but it's also not a bad idea to maintain a base in LA. And I'm presuming he can always rent out the house when he's gone for long periods of time.


----------



## AB Negative

He has enough actors in the family that it could be the Skars Motel!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> New promo pic of Eric & Pam in True Blood Season 7:  Episode 10:  Thank You:
> +
> New EOnline.com Interview:



Tku for the TB7.10 photo and the eonline interview 

I lv that Alex is always so full of praise for his co-stars, and I'm really pleased that Kristin saved Eric's fangs for him 




AB Negative said:


> He has enough actors in the family that it could be the Skars Motel!



Hah - factor in the Swedish mafia and his LA house may need revolving doors


----------



## a_sussan

From 'The red eye newspaper' 

http://www.redeyechicago.com/entert...d-cast-afterlife-20140821,0,3744890.htmlstory


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Getting the mojito's and popcorn ready gals. For a series, that while faulted, brought one Alexander Skarsgard to the attention of many of us.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Free.

A fan kiss for tomorrow's birthday boy!





Paging a Swede.

This:

Universums jävla bild. En av min drömprins, så fick man till en liten lätt puss sådär. 

is Google translating into this:

"Universe bloody image. One of my Prince Charming, so we got a small light kiss like that."

-*stephanieroese* @ instagr.am

*August 24, 2014, Sweden


----------



## a_sussan

Hammarby is playing now so we know where he is. 

He sure looks happy and relaxed and fresh. So glad to see that he's having a good time.


----------



## a_sussan

Universums jävla bild. En av min drömprins, så fick man till en liten lätt puss sådär. 

is Google translating into this:

"Universe bloody image. One of my Prince Charming, so we got a small light kiss like that."

I would say something like this. 

_Universe damned pic. One of my Prince Charmings so we got a light kiss just like that. 
_


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, a_sussan.

Another pic from today's Hammarby game (August 24, 2014):





"Alex Skarsgård in neat BF-cap. Of course!"

-*isopeter* twitter

https://twitter.com/isopeter/status/503608576137777152/photo/1


----------



## a_sussan

Hammarby game ended 0-0 so no winning today.


----------



## NoLine

Too bad - but great to see new pics.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Hammarby game ended 0-0 so no winning today.



But they didn't lose either! 

The back of his hair is quite curly when he doesn't have product in it. 

So, he's at a Hammarby game and looks sober, he really does get serious for his roles.


----------



## a_sussan

He sure does take this very seriously, but then again I'm sure he doesn't want to mess with WB and bad publicity when he landed with this big role. But that is just my thoughts.


----------



## Santress

Alex & Valter (in the background) at the Hammarby game (August 24, 2014, Sweden):





"Lucky me."

-*vanesapiinones* @ instagr.am


----------



## AB Negative

He has been sober a lot lately in situations where we would have expected him to not be.
Good for him as that has really been my only complaint about him.  (Drunk in public in one's 30's isn't really cool.)  I hope Tarzan makes him the big star he deserves to be!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pics. Alex looks so yummy in them.  
Glad to see him looking so relaxed and in good shape and enjoying his
beloved Hammarby play fotball.


----------



## Santress

More from today at the Hammarby game (August 24, 2014):





"May not be enough. Baby."

-*stephanieroese* @ instagr.am





"Söder brothers glows# Alexander Skarsgard #hollywood #bajen #hammarbymtimiseladanieltheorintcguldborg I Still Believe!."

-*andreasgarphammar* @ instagr.am


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the new pics everyone he certainly looks good and seems really happy. I was reading an interview with Gus where he has stopped drinking and was wondering if Alex has done the same programme.

Btw happy birthday Alex


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Damn, I am loving that hair. My fetish for grungy, long-ish haired guys is showing. But I'm liking it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks for the new pics everyone he certainly looks good and seems really happy. I was reading an interview with Gus where he has stopped drinking and was wondering if Alex has done the same programme.
> 
> Btw happy birthday Alex



I don't know if he did any programs. My suspicion is that the reduction in drinking maybe more diet/training/work related than what Gus went through.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Damn, I am loving that hair. My fetish for grungy, long-ish haired guys is showing. But I'm liking it



I didn't realize it would get so curly in the back when it was this long, since it didn't appear to the previous times it's been this long. I'm sort of hoping that he'll keep growing it out until he has to for a role. Just to see what'll it look like.

I note by the end of the match everyone was dressed like it was cold. Meanwhile here, we're having the hottest stretch of the summer. I'd rather have Stockholm's weather!

And I believe that it's Kolbjorn's birthday today, correct?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Retweet if these two are your favorites. #*HairGameStrong* @*BauervanStraten* @*ASkarsgardNet* pic.twitter.com/NCfJKGWNSv


https://twitter.com/jesstuck/status/503723845900320768


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well, he's drinking a beer in the instagram video so he hasn't given it up completely.


I think he hates his hair. Lol. It's always good to see him in his beanie at a Hammarby game.


Welp, that's a wrap for Eric Northman. I love watching Alex every Sunday but the material is crap. In this last season he just appeared completely over it. So as much as I loved him as this character they certainly did not give him anything to do this season. 


Hopefully he can find interesting projects and still maintain his level of visibility.


----------



## Bandwagons

I feel like he at least got to be funnier this season. It's like they realized that Layfayette's storyline was getting more dramatic and let Eric be the comic relief instead. And as expected  he was great with it. 

Let's hope that he gets more chances to use that comic timing in the future.


----------



## Santress

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Retweet if these two are your favorites. #*HairGameStrong* @*BauervanStraten* @*ASkarsgardNet* pic.twitter.com/NCfJKGWNSv
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jesstuck/status/503723845900320768











(Top) "Retweet if these two are your favorites. #Hair Game Strong."

(Bottom) "#France #Flashback with @BauervanStraten and @LadyGwright. #RIP Sylvie  I feel you girl. #Im Dead Too #The True Death."

-*JessTuck* twitter


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday to Alex, hope his day will be full of joy, laughter,  food and beer!


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the pix, news, and views 

Happy birthday Alex - have a good one &#9829;x    








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.happy birthday you scrumptious man!  (I&#8217;m going to pretend there&#8217;s helium in that balloon and he says, &#8220;Thank-you&#8221; in Swedish chipmunk.)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Don't watch if you haven't uh....watched 

*After the Finale*


----------



## Santress

Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! 

Alex photographed at yesterday&#8217;s *Hammarby IF vs Ljungskile SK* game (August 24, 2014, Sweden):





(Source:  *Isopeter.wordpress.com* via *Isopeter* twitter, Photo credit:  *Peter Jonsson*)

http://isopeter.wordpress.com/2014/08/24/20140824-hammarby-vs-ljungskile/

Another from Jessica Tucker:





"&#8221;Because we&#8217;re all having #Eric Withdrawal, I present to you, an #Eric Northman #Photo bomb. #True Blood #Good Byes Suck."

-*JessTuck* twitter

https://twitter.com/jesstuck/status/503759872903884800


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great Vanity Fair piece: The Viking comes in near the top.

It Was Never About Sookie and Bill: Ranking the Ten Best Characters in True Blood History

http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2014/08/ten-best-characters-true-blood-history


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Promo Pics for *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 10:  *Thank You*:











(Source:  *Seat42f.com*)

HQs:

http://www.seat42f.com/true-blood-season-7-episode-10-photos-thank-you.html











(Source:  *The Vault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=518


----------



## Santress

More *True Blood* Season 7 set pics from Will Yun Lee who played Mr. Gus.
This cast probably has an incredible stash of behind-the-scenes photos.
They've shared some great ones so far.





There is such a thing as Texas Japanese BBQ! Thank you #TrueBlood fans, cast, and crew let me play in your sandbox as a #JapaneseGangsterCowboy #MrGus !

(Source:  *WillYunLeeOfficial* Facebook)

https://www.facebook.com/WillYunLee...6955625427085/564540990335211/?type=1&theater





Texas Japanese BBQ @truebloodhbo ! Thank you #TrueBlood fans, cast and crew for lettin' me be a #JapaneseGangsterCowboy #MrGus #RIPTrueBlood

-*willyunlee1* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex!
> 
> *Alex photographed at yesterday&#8217;s Hammarby IF vs Ljungskile SK game (*August 24, 2014, Sweden):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Isopeter.wordpress.com* via *Isopeter* twitter, Photo credit:  *Peter Jonsson*)
> 
> http://isopeter.wordpress.com/2014/08/24/20140824-hammarby-vs-ljungskile/
> 
> Another from Jessica Tucker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "&#8221;Because we&#8217;re all having #Eric Withdrawal, I present to you, an #Eric Northman #Photo bomb. #True Blood #Good Byes Suck."
> 
> -*JessTuck* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/jesstuck/status/503759872903884800



The more I stare at this pic the more I like it: his look of concern, the eyebags, the hair.


I'm loving all the set pics that are now coming out. The ones from Fangtasia, all the lovely arm porn.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great Vanity Fair piece: The Viking comes in near the top.
> 
> It Was Never About Sookie and Bill: Ranking the Ten Best Characters in True Blood History
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2014/08/ten-best-characters-true-blood-history



I miss Russell.

I'll say this: To me I pay no attention to the Eric that Charlaine Harris wrote after book 8. And for TB, I'm just going to ignore the Eric and Pam at the end.

I'm hoping that they'll give us a blooper reel when the dvds come out in a few months, otherwise there's no point to buying them, at least for me.

On a happier note, he's done and working on hopefully bigger and better things.

And happy birthday Alex!!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex!
Happy Birthday to the sexiest man (in the world).  

and with the most gorgeous  smile.


----------



## Santress

Alex and Anna Camp with their stunt doubles on the set of *True Blood* Season 7:





"Double trouble #TrueBlood."

-*TheRealAnnaCamp* twitter

https://twitter.com/TheRealAnnaCamp/status/504032112081502209


----------



## Santress

More promo stills of Alex and Kristin in *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 10:  *Thank You*:











(Source:  *HBO.com*)


----------



## Santress

Nice pic of Alex and Valter at Sunday's *Hammarby* game (August 24, 2014, Sweden):





"Me and Alexander Skarsgård support the best team in Stockholm! Hammarby Bajern!!"

-*Mikael-Appelgren* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/4859493647...5949364779043/812340232139953/?type=1&theater

via *skarslovers* tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's EW's review of the finale. Pretty spot on I must say.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/08/25/true-blood-finale-what-went-wrong/?

And, sadly the last ever Meredith Woerner "Pro's and Con's recap at i09 here


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

UK promo stills of Alex as Eric Northman in *True Blood* Season 7, Episode 9: *Love Is to Die*:











*Synopsis:*  Sookie retreats in the wake of an inexplicable decision. Sam puts his future ahead of his past. Hoyt is reminded of the past, while Jason exercises uncharacteristic restraint.

*Love Is to Die* airs on Monday, September 1, 2014, at 9 pm in the UK on FOX.

(Source:  *Entertainment-Focus.com*)

http://www.entertainment-focus.com/...ue-blood-season-7-episode-9-love-die-preview/


----------



## jooa

Thanks Santress and all other Ladies for pics, gifs and your words 

I'm happy that TB is over. The last season, for me, was painfull to watch, it all was so strange, inconsistent, stupid, with many plot holes that I really wondered how people responsible for the scenarios got their work. It was good to see Alex again as Eric but his "adventures" were often completely meaningless, though fortunately some were pure gold


----------



## mik1986

A BIG Thank You to everyone for the fantastic pics!!!


----------



## Santress

Some info from Kristin's latest charity auction.
She's posted a few True Blood set pics with Alex in it.

*Oil painting of ALEXANDER SKARSGARD by TRUE BLOOD star KRISTIN BAUER*

ORIGINAL and ONE OF A KIND oil painting by 'True Blood' star Kristin Bauer van Straten of her co-star Alexander Skarsgard.
The painting is oil on canvas and measures 14 x 18" (35,5 x 46 cm).

Kristin Bauer van Straten and Alexander Skarsgard both signed the painting. Authentic autographs.

The auction winner will also receive a 8x10 photo of Pam signed by Kristin Bauer van Straten.

Proceeds of the auction will go towards the Out for Africa documentary by Kristin Bauer van Straten and Children's Arts Education Scholarship Fund.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/171437296993?roken=cUgayN

https://www.facebook.com/PamfromTru...167635.308953866566/10152220120691567/?type=1


----------



## wonderlick

jooa said:


> Thanks Santress and all other Ladies for pics, gifs and your words
> 
> I'm happy that TB is over. The last season, for me, was painfull to watch, it all was so strange, inconsistent, stupid, with many plot holes that I really wondered how people responsible for the scenarios got their work. It was good to see Alex again as Eric but his "adventures" were often completely meaningless, though fortunately some were pure gold



Nice pictures.  He looks great and even younger.  Must be happy.

The last two seasons were a mess direction, writing and acting wise.  The show runner is incompetent.  When he got all the backlash from the finale, he had the nerve to talk about how it was hard to do the last four episodes because of Alex's schedule.   As if he was not made aware of that well in advance or that other shows have not done that before this one.  Hell, most movies are filmed out of order than how they are played to accommodate actors.  Talk about trying to shift the blame.  And he finally said that Eric and Pam could have a spin-off based on their past after the fans and critics have been giving them kudos as the only good part of the season and asking for a spin-off.  I hope he is busted down to HBO's mailroom, if not fired.

Furthermore, the showrunner managed to ramp the misogyny from last year up past 10 this year.  Not that it mattered, because I have never seen two leads of a hit show so disliked as Bill and Sookie by the fans and critics.  But they earned it.  I know some people here are huge fans of Anna's and Stephen's (I don't want to get into a fight, if you think they are great actors and the sky is the limit, then good), I though their acting was even more boring, amateur and lazy than any other season.  And I don't say this as a because I want Eric and Sookie.  It is that they have just been that bad (on TB and other recent non-TB projects).  No wonder Stephen and Anna went from laughing and joking to looking like someone just broke wind when they were recently interviewed about what they were doing now that the show was over.  They recovered and started talking about hanging out with family and taking it easy for a good while.  Nothing wrong with that, but actors usually can't wait to talk about their new projects and ventures or at least appear that they are in demand because of all the competition.  They sounded like politicians who get their hands caught in the cookie jar.  


Helena Bohnam Carter said that actors are lying if they say they are not worried about their next job even if they have come off a great success because of how the industry works.  Plus, I think they are forever typecast as Sookie and Bill.  See the actress who played Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  Plus, Anna's childish quip at the expense of a co-star during the good-bye pre-episode rubbed me the wrong way.  You don't do that, and especially not on camera.  Karma.  

However, the good news is that Kristen Bauer was cast to return to Once Upon a Time as a main character with a major arch.  She and Alex really deserve their new opportunities, even if I would not mind if they left after their contracts ended last season, but I am sure they wanted to keep a good relation with HBO for future projects and the huge bucket of money helped to ease the pain. 

I am glad Alex seems to be keeping a low profile so that he can be far removed from this mess and concentrate on his movie career with A-list actors, directors writers, producers and so forth who actually care about the projects and will push and challenge him to places he did not know to make him better like he said he wanted.  And no more signing on to movies that have pop singers in any capacity even though I know those things were out of his control.  Red flag!  Red flag!


----------



## Blue Irina

wonderlick said:


> *I am glad Alex seems to be keeping a low profile so that he can be far removed from this mess and concentrate on his movie career* with A-list actors, directors writers, producers and so forth who actually care about the projects and will push and challenge him to places he did not know to make him better like he said he wanted.  And no more signing on to movies that have pop singers in any capacity even though I know those things were out of his control.  Red flag!  Red flag!



Thank you everyone for the great pics!

Agree with you wonderlick about him keeping a low profile. I know it's a bittersweet experience for him. I think he was tired of the show and is happy it ended. But at the same time he is sad because he really enjoyed playing Eric Northman.

About the season finale: I'm indifferent. I wasn't expecting anything so I liked what I got.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

- < That's for Brian Buckner. I've honestly been refraining (at least here on tPF) from commenting on the way things ended for Eric and Pam.  One thing though that irked me about Buckner's finale interviews...the blaming of Alex for the lack of cohesive story and time devoted to Eric and Pam's storyline.

*No sir.* You don't get to blame it on Tarzan's schedule or anything else. You spent x of $$$ filming the scenes where Eric and Pam kick Yakuza butt, that infomercial and the final scene but you couldn't follow a general character arc?   And you snuck in a vintage shot of Eric on the throne? _*Really?*_  Your problems come down to time management buddy - oh and having no clue what you're doing.







Anytime an Executive Producer has to give interviews where he's defending a finale - you pretty much know that it was $hit.

And the response to his interviews and this oft-repeated drabble is






So, Bucky Buckner - you can go..






...yourself.

And watch as the fans, and Alex strut confidently away from that mess of a finale and on to greater things.











*Edit: Ok, so I've vented. And on speaking with our beloved Squirrel I can see that my comments were perhaps....heated.  So I agree with Squirrel, Buckner isn't solely to blame for this. Alan Ball had a hand in it too, and they had to tie up loose ends etc.  What gets my goat though is how Buckner is handling himself in these interviews. Defensive and yet seemingly on the attack "It's not my fault, its X x x x x x x"  Whatever Bucky. *


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'll give HBO this. These are amusing. True Blood character mash-ups

http://www.truetotheend.com/recent/2014/8/26/character-mash-ups


----------



## skarsbabe

Anyone see this gem? Love it! www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/we-fight-like-siblings-but-we-fck-like-champions

Finale was soooo dragged out on things that meant little to me. But enough people have already commented so I will look forward to what we see Alex in next  The Giver was good, but he was the star IMHO!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Y


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yeah I thought it was funny too but they really should get Pam credit too 

As for the final episode I also was expecting something really bad but it surprised me at how rubbish it actually was (well apart from Eric and Pam obviously)

I'm so glad it's over now so Alex can move on from this to better projects that he deserves.

As for Anna and Stephen I can't really see them doing anything in quite a while. Also what was that childish remark she made as I haven't seen it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> - < That's for Brian Buckner. I've honestly been refraining (at least here on tPF) from commenting on the way things ended for Eric and Pam.  One thing though that irked me about Buckner's finale interviews...the blaming of Alex for the lack of cohesive story and time devoted to Eric and Pam's storyline.
> 
> *No sir.* You don't get to blame it on Tarzan's schedule or anything else. You spent x of $$$ filming the scenes where Eric and Pam kick Yakuza butt, that infomercial and the final scene but you couldn't follow a general character arc?   And you snuck in a vintage shot of Eric on the throne? _*Really?*_  Your problems come down to time management buddy - oh and having no clue what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anytime an Executive Producer has to give interviews where he's defending a finale - you pretty much know that it was $hit.*
> 
> And the response to his interviews and this oft-repeated drabble is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Bucky Buckner - you can go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...yourself.
> 
> And watch as the fans, and Alex strut confidently away from that mess of a finale and on to greater things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Ok, so I've vented. And on speaking with our beloved Squirrel I can see that my comments *were perhaps....heated.  So I agree with Squirrel, Buckner isn't solely to blame for this. Alan Ball had a hand in it too, and they had to tie up loose ends etc.  What gets my goat though is how Buckner is handling himself in these interviews. Defensive and yet seemingly on the attack *"It's not my fault, its X x x x x x x"  Whatever Bucky. *




That's been a big issue with Bucky, go right ahead, blame it on Alex's schedule. While you didn't know his exact schedule, you knew approximately the time you'd have. But a talented show runner and writers would have done a better job.
He had a year and a half as showrunner. And he got worse, not better. So I don't think it was heated. He really is very defensive.

There are times when I wish that Alex weren't so diplomatic and professional and tell us what he really thought of how Bucky was as showrunner.
Hopefully for Alex it'll be a long time before he ends up working with someone that incompetent again.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Haven't watched season 7 just been keeping updated on the rants on tumblr. I don't think i missed anything. Im just happy to know that there is good fan fiction to read rather than watch TB. 

Happy Kristen will be on Once, I love that show. 

Do we know what Alex will do after Tarzan? Or when we may get some stills from WB? 

Also what happened to Hidden?? Isn't it done my WB as well?? will they keep it on the shelf until Tarzan?


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

We may get pictures soon (fingers crossed),No Alex but daily mail have them filming on a river boat with Margot and Christoph Waltz. hopefully Alex will be on set later and we can get some pics.


----------



## mik1986

I have to say that I am so glad that the mess that "True Blood" had become is over. It was nauseating and painful to watch :weird:. But then again, I have ALWAYS loved the Sookie Stackhouse books better anyway .

My friends and I saw the movie "The Giver" last night and it was very well done. The young lead actor did a great job and Askars also performed well. As usual, Meryl and Jeff Bridges were on point with their acting .


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies.

Another promo still of Alex (and Katie Holmes) in *The Giver*:





(Source:  *ZeekMag* flickr)


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you Santress! I liked The Giver. Alex did a great job. And the movie was very good. I think the scenes when Jonas received the knowledge about cruelty, death, hope, love, bravery, etc. of humanity were well done.


----------



## AB Negative

Does anyone know if Kristen Bauer VS will be reprising her role as Malificent or will she play a new character?


----------



## Bandwagons

AB Negative said:


> Does anyone know if Kristen Bauer VS will be reprising her role as Malificent or will she play a new character?



Looks like she's coming back as Maleficent. They probably decided to take advantage of the movie's popularity.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Haven't watched season 7 just been keeping updated on the rants on tumblr. I don't think i missed anything. Im just happy to know that there is good fan fiction to read rather than watch TB.
> 
> Happy Kristen will be on Once, I love that show.
> 
> *Do we know what Alex will do after Tarzan? Or when we may get some stills from WB?
> 
> Also what happened to Hidden?? Isn't it done my WB as well?? will they keep it on the shelf until Tarzan?*





sydneygirl_1988 said:


> *We may get pictures soon (fingers crossed),No Alex but daily mail have them filming on a river boat with Margot and Christoph Waltz. *hopefully Alex will be on set later and we can get some pics.



If he has anything lined up after Tarzan it hasn't been announced.

I think Hidden is DOA unless Tarzan is a hit.

Sadly, no pics of Alex on set yet. Hopefully soon, whether or not they're official stills or pap pics, at this point I'm not going to be picky.



Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates, ladies.
> 
> *Another promo still of Alex (and Katie Holmes) *in *The Giver*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *ZeekMag* flickr)



Aw, he looks adorkable. And it looks like his shirt is more cottony than his more polyester looking dentist outfit.
Alas, those pants that Katie is wearing aren't doing anything for her.

Someone did a TB ending parody scene for Downfall:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## a_sussan

* Buckeye * that was quite of hilarious. Thanks.


----------



## Santress

Two more promo pics of Alex in *The Giver*.  We've seen variations of these before but they're HQ and Untagged.

Enjoy! 








http://www.chilango.com/cine/nota/2014/08/29/imagenes-exclusivas-de-el-dador-de-recuerdos

via

fyskarsgards tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Here are some photos from the Last Days of Shooting *True Blood* Season 7.
I saw these early this morning but there was no Alex.  Luckily for us, they later added a very nice shot.

This is a photo of Alex working the Steady-cam on the set of Fangtasia:





The next two photos are of the shooting of Bill&#8217;s final scene.

This first photo presumably is determining how the the filming of Bill being staked will be done.





This second photo documents how Bill&#8217;s death scene was shot, inside the grave.





Then, when the Stephen Moyer wrapped and it was his last day on set, the crew gave him this lovely cake:





Thanks, Lynn, for sharing these and adding the photo of Alex!

(Source:  *TheVault*)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/photos-last-days-shooting-true-blood-season-7/


----------



## NoLine

Thank you for the pics. I wonder why he would be operating the steady-cam


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Here are some photos from the Last Days of Shooting True Blood Season 7.
> I saw these early this morning but there was no Alex.  Luckily for us, they later added a very nice shot. 'graucho:
> 
> This is a photo of Alex working the Steady-cam on the set of Fangtasia:



Tku for all the photos  Luving the arm porn! 










sikanapanele


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Here are some photos from the Last Days of Shooting *True Blood* Season 7.
> I saw these early this morning but there was no Alex.  L*uckily for us, they later added a very nice shot.*
> 
> This is a photo of Alex working the Steady-cam on the set of Fangtasia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next two photos are of the shooting of Bill&#8217;s final scene.
> 
> This first photo presumably is determining how the the filming of Bill being staked will be done.
> 
> 
> 
> This second photo documents how Bill&#8217;s death scene was shot, inside the grave.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when the Stephen Moyer wrapped and it was his last day on set, t*he crew gave him this lovely cake:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lynn, for sharing these and adding the photo of Alex!
> 
> (Source:  *TheVault*)
> 
> http://www.trueblood-online.com/photos-last-days-shooting-true-blood-season-7/



Thanks!
That is some very nice arm and shoulder porn action going on there! 

I like seeing the cake. I think it was mentioned, though sort subtly and in passing, that he'd received a cake, which, along with some other hints, did lead to some speculation that Bill would die.



NoLine said:


> Thank you for the pics.* I wonder why he would be operating the steady-cam *



I have no idea why he's operating the Steadicam, but Anna posted a pic of herself a few months ago wearing one as well, so maybe they were just 'playing' with it. Or maybe he's looking into career options in case this whole acting thing doesn't work out


----------



## Zola24

> characteristicallyexuberant:
> 
> Alex photographed by Kenneth Cappello (2010)
> 
> Tags: #Alexander Skarsgard #alexander skarsgård #ph #i dont think I've seen this one before?



I don't remember seeing this photo either  I don't remember much but images of Alex are different (lol)


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pic Zola I haven't seen this one either


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you for all the lovely pics and the black/white pic I haven't either seen before and it's a good pic. 

And the arm and shoulder porn... oh my...


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the updates and the great pics! 

Nice to see the black and white pic, Alex looks great. 

and the pic with nice armporn...  

I can´t help but wondering when I see Alex operating the Steadicam, maybe 

in the future he will direct/produce a film, that would be awesome.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for all the updates and the great pics!
> 
> Nice to see the black and white pic, Alex looks great. 'loveeyes:
> 
> and the pic with nice armporn...  'drool:
> 
> *I can´t help but wondering when I see Alex operating the Steadicam, maybe
> 
> in the future he will direct/produce a film, that would be awesome.*



I'm sure Alex would be very interested in directing/producing a film as he does seem to like his challenges  
(Alex did direct Att Döda Ett Barn (To Kill A Child) with Björne Larson, an 8 minute short back in 2003 which featured a very young Valter).

And tku Opheliaballs and Sussan 

-----



characteristicallyexuberant




characteristicallyexuberant



If you wish to see the photos larger open in a new tab - they're worth it


----------



## Mimi2000

Zola24 you're the best! Love these photos. Are they recent?


----------



## Zola24

@*Mimi2000* Tku  No - they were taken by Annika Aschberg in 2010 (I think - )
Eta: I feel better now  here's a link http://askarsgard.com/?p=14046


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for interview Zola I haven't read that one before


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I'm sure Alex would be very interested in directing/producing a film as he does seem to like his challenges
> (Alex did direct Att Döda Ett Barn (To Kill A Child) with Björne Larson, an 8 minute short back in 2003 which featured a very young Valter).
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737637
> 
> characteristicallyexuberant
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737638
> 
> characteristicallyexuberant
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to see the photos larger open in a new tab - they're worth it





Zola24 said:


> @*Mimi2000* Tku  No - they were taken by Annika Aschberg in 2010 (I think - ) Eta: I feel better now  here's a link http://askarsgard.com/?p=14046




Thanks Zola for the fantastic pics  I love them.  

and for the link to interview, I´ve read it a long time ago, 
though very good and nice to read again.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Opheliaballs and RedTopsy 








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s STARmeter on IMDb has risen again! He moved up 29 spots this week to #22. [source] http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nv_sr_1 We haven&#8217;t been reporting his rating since July 21st, but it was 33, 47, 76, 81, 88, 51 an and now 22. He hasn&#8217;t left the top 100!
> 
> Alex was seen this summer in True Blood on HBO and on the big screen in the film The Giver. [Look for tickets here.] http://www.fandango.com/thegiver_171115/movietimes He is currently filming Tarzan the Untamed in the UK (out July 1, 2016). We are still waiting to hear when his films Hidden and The Diary of a Teenage Girl will be released.



And seeing as we're in nostalgia mode  Alex at the Grey Gardens prem, April '09 - I'll always lv blond Skars  
(Open in new tabs again to see larger) :'D





alexskarsgardnet


And a fab montage from the set of WMK





skarsjoy


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola!

Some Throwback Thursday photos of Alex. 





"TBT! don't normally do this heheh! But was going through old photos and found this old little gem!! me and Alexander Skarsgård with one of his dear friends back in 2006 when he first came to Los Angeles!! one of the sweetest most talented actors out there with a heart of gold ! So happy and proud for all his success!

#tbt #LA #good old times #how time flies #heartofgold #lifes surprises #instacool #pic of the day."

-*qoriankakilcher* @ instagr.am





"TBT to October of 2010 when I worked on the set of Battleship for Alexander Skarsgard #tbt #battleship #alexander skarsgard #stand in #body double."

-*trekinty88* @ instagr.am

Some info. on the DVD Releases:

This has been out for a few days and been posted at several of the True Blood fan sites including The Vault (on September 2, 2014).  If you haven't seen it, here are the details:

*TRUE BLOOD SEASON 7 AND COMPLETE SERIES OUT NOVEMBER 11*

We have a date for the release of &#8220;True Blood®: The Complete Series&#8221; & &#8220;True Blood®: The Complete Seventh Season.&#8221;  





See the release dates below:

November 11, 2014: Complete Series Available on Blu-ray&#8482;, DVD & Digital HD
November 11, 2014: Season 7 Available on Blu-ray & DVD
September 22, 2014: Early Digital HD Release Set

FULL PRESS RELEASE:

New York, N.Y., September 2, 2014 &#8211; Over the course of seven seasons, the sexy, scary, wildly entertaining hit HBO® series True Blood has kept fans on the edge of their seats with twists, turns and romantic entanglements for Sookie Stackhouse and her group of supernatural friends and foes. Created by Academy Award®-and-Emmy®-winner Alan Ball, the groundbreaking series will be released as a complete series set day-and-date with the seventh and final season box set, just in time for diehard &#8220;Truebies&#8221; to add to their holiday wish lists.

True Blood: The Complete Series, available on Blu-ray ($299.99), DVD ($249.99) and Digital HD on November 11, 2014,features all 80 episodes from the revolutionary series on 33 discs, packed with all of the bonus content from the individual season releases, including behind-the-scenes featurettes, a Snoop Dogg music video, Tru Blood beverage ads and 40 audio commentaries.The Blu-ray set also includes a Digital HD copy of all 80 episodes.

True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season will also be available on Blu-ray with Digital HD ($79.98) and DVD ($59.99) on November 11, 2014 and includes the full 10-episode final season, along with extensive bonus materials including behind-the-scenes interviews and never-before-seen content that gives viewers a look at the final days on set.

For fans who can&#8217;t wait until November to binge on the final batch of episodes, True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season will also be available to own on Digital HD September 22, 2014, a few short weeks after the series finale on August 24.

This is the first time in the series&#8217; history that episodes will be available digitally so soon after airing on HBO!

Bonus Material
Bonus features for True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season include all of the exciting content True Blood fans have come to expect, while taking a special focus on the final days on set as cast and crew say farewell to the show:

Blu-ray Features (along with all DVD extras):

True Death: The Final Days on Set &#8211; Witness the final days of True Blood through the eyes of your favorite cast members as they document their experiences on their last times on set. See cast and crew as you have never seen them before with this exclusive access. Be there as we say goodbye to the town of Bon Temps forever.
True Blood Lines &#8211; Uncover secrets from relationships past and present in this engaging fully interactive guide and archive.
DVD Features:

True Blood: A Farewell to Bon Temps: Say goodbye to True Blood with this behind-the-scenes special of the series as it enters its seventh and final season.
Audio Commentaries &#8211; Five commentaries with cast and crew.
Previews & Recaps
About True Blood: The Complete Series
Thanks to a Japanese scientist&#8217;s invention of synthetic blood, vampires have progressed from legendary monsters to fellow citizens overnight. And while humans have been safely removed from the menu, many remain apprehensive about these creatures &#8220;coming out of the coffin.&#8221; In the small Louisiana town of Bon Temps, local waitress Sookie Stackhouse (Anna Paquin) is open-minded about the integration of vampires &#8211; particularly when it comes to Bill Compton (Stephen Moyer), a handsome 173-year old living up the road. But at the service of Bill&#8217;s less virtuous vampire associates, Sookie is drawn into a series of catastrophes that will put their love to the test.

About True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season
This year, a season-opening battle between raging Hep-Vamps and their Bon Temps prey sets the stage for a season-long series of hair-raising denouements for Sookie, Bill, Eric (Alexander Skarsgård), Jason (Ryan Kwanten), Sam (Sam Trammell), Alcide (Joe Manganiello), Tara (Rutina Wesley) and their human/vampire allies and adversaries. As we&#8217;ll see, some of True Blood&#8217;s most beloved figures will meet cruel fates, while others will cheat death (true and otherwise) to forge happily-ever-after relationships that will leave fans surprised and, ultimately, satisfied. What will happen to your favorite True Blood character?

http://www.trueblood-online.com/true-blood-season-7-complete-series-november-11/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What? No mention of a blooper reel?

Tsk tsk HBO


----------



## Bandwagons

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What? No mention of a blooper reel?
> 
> Tsk tsk HBO




That was the only thing that could have convinced me to give them my money. Oh, well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola!
> 
> Some Throwback Thursday photos of Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "TBT! don't normally do this heheh! But was going through old photos and found this old little gem!! me and Alexander Skarsgård with one of his dear friends back in 2006 when he first came to Los Angeles!! *one of the sweetest most talented actors out there with a heart of gold ! So happy and proud for all his success!*
> 
> #tbt #LA #good old times #how time flies #heartofgold #lifes surprises #instacool #pic of the day."
> 
> -*qoriankakilcher* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "TBT to October of 2010 when I worked on the set of Battleship for Alexander Skarsgard #tbt #battleship #alexander skarsgard #stand in #body double."
> 
> -*trekinty88* @ instagr.am
> 
> *Some info. on the DVD Releases:
> *
> This has been out for a few days and been posted at several of the True Blood fan sites including The Vault (on September 2, 2014).  If you haven't seen it, here are the details:
> 
> *TRUE BLOOD SEASON 7 AND COMPLETE SERIES OUT NOVEMBER 11*
> 
> We have a date for the release of &#8220;True Blood®: The Complete Series&#8221; & &#8220;True Blood®: The Complete Seventh Season.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the release dates below:
> 
> November 11, 2014: Complete Series Available on Blu-ray&#8482;, DVD & Digital HD
> November 11, 2014: Season 7 Available on Blu-ray & DVD
> September 22, 2014: Early Digital HD Release Set
> 
> FULL PRESS RELEASE:
> 
> True Blood: The Complete Series, available on Blu-ray ($299.99), DVD ($249.99) and Digital HD on November 11, 2014,features all 80 episodes from the revolutionary series on 33 discs, packed with all of the bonus content from the individual season releases, including behind-the-scenes featurettes, a Snoop Dogg music video, Tru Blood beverage ads and 40 audio commentaries.The Blu-ray set also includes a Digital HD copy of all 80 episodes.
> 
> True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season will also be available on Blu-ray with Digital HD ($79.98) and DVD ($59.99) on November 11, 2014 and includes the full 10-episode final season, along with extensive bonus materials including behind-the-scenes interviews and never-before-seen content that gives viewers a look at the final days on set.
> 
> For fans who can&#8217;t wait until November to binge on the final batch of episodes, True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season will also be available to own on Digital HD September 22, 2014, a few short weeks after the series finale on August 24.
> 
> This is the first time in the series&#8217; history that episodes will be available digitally so soon after airing on HBO!
> 
> Bonus Material
> Bonus features for True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season include all of the exciting content True Blood fans have come to expect, while taking a special focus on the final days on set as cast and crew say farewell to the show:
> 
> Blu-ray Features (along with all DVD extras):
> 
> True Death: The Final Days on Set &#8211; Witness the final days of True Blood through the eyes of your favorite cast members as they document their experiences on their last times on set. See cast and crew as you have never seen them before with this exclusive access. Be there as we say goodbye to the town of Bon Temps forever.
> True Blood Lines &#8211; Uncover secrets from relationships past and present in this engaging fully interactive guide and archive.
> DVD Features:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.trueblood-online.com/true-blood-season-7-complete-series-november-11/



I like how his shirt is color coordinated with his sunburn.

And everyone who meets him seems to end up adoring him.

That's a real high quality photoshop of Bill on the DVD cover. Not.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> What? No mention of a blooper reel?
> 
> Tsk tsk HBO



I can't imagine them not having hours and hours of bloopers. And we want to see them. And yet, stupidly, HBO does not provide them. They could probably sell more dvds with bloopers included, since everything else from S1-6 most everyone has, and I'm not sure the extras for S7 are enough to make me want to buy it.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Some Throwback Thursday photos of Alex.
> Some info. on the DVD Releases:



Tku for the tb dvd info, and the tbt pix with tags 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> What? No mention of a blooper reel?
> Tsk tsk HBO





Bandwagons said:


> That was the only thing that could have convinced me to give them my money. Oh, well.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like how his shirt is color coordinated with his sunburn.
> 
> And everyone who meets him seems to end up adoring him.
> 
> That's a real high quality photoshop of Bill on the DVD cover. Not.
> 
> I can't imagine them not having hours and hours of bloopers. And we want to see them. And yet, stupidly, HBO does not provide them. They could probably sell more dvds with bloopers included, since everything else from S1-6 most everyone has, and I'm not sure the extras for S7 are enough to make me want to buy it.



I will never understand why HBO refuses to release the TB bloopers - they must have tons of them, and it's not as if it's a 'company thing' as there have been plenty of bloopers from Game of Thrones - oh well, straight to the remainders bin.

And yes Buckeye, a lot of effort went into the producing the complete series cover - Idk about the Bill p/shop, but I don't remember Eric ever wearing that jacket :wondering maybe it's just me tho 

Hey, and don't go knocking the Skars tan (lol) all I see is a face in need of some tlc 

And 'cos I needed cheering up - I tend to get that way if I think about tb7 for too long


Alexander Skarsgard Funny Moments
darlingkt1 / published on 16 Dec 2013


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress and all - thanks for all for the pics - it's still nostalgia for me to think TB is truly done and no more hot leather/arm porn looks. I love Skars but he doesn't dress himself as well as Eric does. 

Zola, thanks for the vid. Made me laugh.  Our boy is always slightly awkward in American TV unless he talks family, which is cute.  And as a side note, RIP Joan Rivers. I'm old enough to remember her huge influence even back to Carson days, late night isn't as fun without that spirit and honesty.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Squirrel* - I love Alex singing Just Idag Är jag Stark (ahh Bajen)  and the eye contact and the blushing 
Some Eric arm porn :'D









ddncy









alexskarsgardnet









switchbladekiller


-----------------------------







> Via fyskarsgards:
> 
> Askars at TIFF 2012:
> 
> last minute throwback to the time i met this gentle giant #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> niyushaa



Eta: I just remembered the Spock in the background - it only took me 10 minutes to notice him, I must have been focusing elsewhere


----------



## Opheliaballs

Is anyone else starting to get inpatient at the lack of pictures of Alex filming Tarzan


----------



## a_sussan

Ophelia, yes me  it's just 52 days to my London trip, I will hunt him down then... lol.. 

Thank you gals for all the pics, gigs and vids.  Just the day I was thinking about Alex singing and the I saw the post here. Funny.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Related to the topic of the DVD release of True Blood above: (yeah Buckner, because *only* the 2% of annoying internet fans were unimpressed with the TB ending  )

*The &#8220;Alternate Ending&#8221; For How I Met Your Mother Leaked*

When How I Met Your Mama Je&#8217;e ended a few months ago, many *****es who watched that sh*t considered suing CBS for all the hours upon hours they wasted watching a show whose ending was a pile of Dying Young sh*t. I guess most wanted a happy ending and instead they got a crap version of A Walk To Remember. After the finale aired and the fans lost their sh*t about how Ted ends up with Robin, CBS quickly said that they shot an &#8220;alternate ending&#8221; that will be on HIMYM&#8217;s series box set (out later this month). That was just CBS pulling everyone&#8217;s dick, because you know they didn&#8217;t shoot an alternate ending. When the fans revolted, they quickly brought everyone back together and shot a different ending to make their fans happy. *Take note, True Blood*.

So above is the &#8220;plan B&#8221; ending which is happier and sh*t. Can we all go on with our lives now?
But you know, HIMYM shouldn&#8217;t have even gotten a proper finale. It should&#8217;ve just ending abruptly. No show should ever get a proper finale. My favorite show of all-time Footballers Wives ended without getting the grand finale it deserved (and no, that spoof doesn&#8217;t count) and sometimes I still wake up wondering if Tanya G*ddamn Turner died in that back room. Footballers Wives didn&#8217;t get a proper finale so no show should get a proper finale ever!

Source: Dlisted


----------



## Bandwagons

There's not a chance in hell of Alex coming back to shoot anything. Which is exactly as it should be.


----------



## a_sussan

I agree with you *Bandwagons*, TB is a finished chapter for Alex. He has certainly other projects he rather do then going back to TB.


----------



## AB Negative

They would need to shoot another three seasons to undo all of the, as Lafayette would say, "f**kedupness" in True Blood.  It went off of the rails big time in the middle of season four and never recovered.  I'm just glad Eric and Pam ended up with a lot of "FU" money, as Alex would say.

Does anyone know how IMDB calculates the star meter on its site?  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason unless this is the modern way that studios promote their stars.

Beige is in the top 5000 and Alex is 22.  Cry your eyes out, honey.  He may have been the worst boyfriend ever to you, but no one should cheat.


----------



## a_sussan

AB Negative, well you know Karma is a b*tch but she's fair...lol..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Geez...that article I posted was in jest. Get a sense of humour ladies..lol.


----------



## Zola24

Hah, I'm not sure whether to post this now as it's a 'nothing to see here' kinda photo but at least the damn boat's still there - surely we must see a photo, (however blurry), of Tarzan soon 
If not Sussan we're relying on you  although I guess you'd better check out Moo's place first 





> dropthedaggerandlaugh:
> September 7th 2014, 3:42:47 pm
> 
> so theyve been filming Tarzan (2016) in the park we were in oooo
> 
> #personal#Tarzan#alexander skarsgard#filming#v exciting



Tku dtdal


----------



## RedTopsy

A pic I haven´t seen before: Alex and Kristen Wiig in "The Diary of a Teenage Girl".
I´m really looking forward to this film.









askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks * Topsy * I haven't seen that either.


----------



## BagBerry13

Has anyone listened to KBvSt's Nerdist podcast? It's really funny. She does great impressions.


----------



## a_sussan

No I haven't but will check it out.


----------



## Bandwagons

A year of post production on this year seems so excessive.


----------



## RedTopsy

*Vote for Alex!* 

From Glamour Magazine.

*Sexiest Man of 2014.* 

Link: http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/celebrity/sexiest-men/sexiest-men-voting


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku RedTopsy - voted  and tku for the doatg still 





ericnorseman


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hah, I'm not sure whether to post this now as it's a 'nothing to see here' kinda photo but at least the damn boat's still there - *surely we must see a photo, (however blurry), of Tarzan soon *
> If not Sussan we're relying on you  although I guess you'd better check out Moo's place first
> 
> View attachment 2743539
> 
> 
> 
> Tku dtdal



I'm impressed, and annoyed, by the fact that so little has been shown. We got the little glimpse of Margot and Christoph on the boat set, but nothing of Alex or SLJ. I know most of the filming is on set, but still.



Bandwagons said:


> A year of post production on this year seems so excessive.



Meaning Tarzan? I don't think post production will take a year, but part of the release date being so far in advance is so that the studio can stake a 'claim', so to speak on prime release dates.

"Those three studios have taken the long view on movie scheduling to the extreme this summer, planting early flags on dates in 2016, 2017 and as far off as the week before Christmas 2018.

Why the unprecedented rush to nail down dates so far in the future? The studios were reluctant to talk on the record, but one need only look at this summer's crush of big-budget superhero movies, sequels and animated films for the answer. They are plainly winning their bet on more and bigger tentpole movies, and winning so big that they're doubling down on their future.

Also read: Summer Box Office Up 13 Percent: How Hollywood's Big Bet Is Paying Off

In simple terms, when you're spending north of $150 million on a movie, you want to be absolutely sure it has the optimum opening date  even if that means locking it down five years in advance. 

"This is the future of tentpole release dates," Exhibitor Relations vice-president and senior analyst Jeff Bock told TheWrap. "The fact that so much time and money goes into making these big-budget movies and animated films, nailing down the right release date is of utmost importance to the studio and the creators."

It also sends a signal to rival studios.

"I think the gauntlet has been thrown down," Bock said.  "It lets competitors know to stay away." There's nothing contractually stopping another studio from opening a movie on the same date claimed earlier by a rival, but it normally isn't good for business.
...
There are significant internal benefits to the long lead time, including a clear target date for the completion of the movies, many of which are in production for years.

"That's significant, because it means that it's no longer a case of hurry up, and when you finish making the movie, we'll find a spot for it," Manatt, Phelps & Phillips entertainment partner Lindsay Conner told TheWrap. "This put everyone on the team on the same page."

In addition to providing a clear completion target, it allows more time for the studios marketing machines to build momentum. And the extra lead time will come in particularly handy when setting up promotional partnerships and licensing deals."

http://www.thewrap.com/movies/article/why-studios-are-setting-movie-release-dates-5-years-advance-99936/

This doesn't mean that Tarzan's release date won't change, it will depend on what they're seeing of the finished product, plus whatever else might be going with other Warner possible tentpoles/blockblusters.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's good they're keeping a closed set. Too many times a whole picture is virtually released via on-set photos before it even comes within a whisker of cinema release. Yes it contributes to a Skars drought but that's a small price to pay.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm impressed, and annoyed, by the fact that so little has been shown. We got the little glimpse of Margot and Christoph on the boat set, but nothing of Alex or SLJ. I know most of the filming is on set, but still.
> 
> Meaning Tarzan? I don't think post production will take a year, but part of the release date being so far in advance is so that the studio can stake a 'claim', so to speak on prime release dates..............................
> .....................This doesn't mean that Tarzan's release date won't change, it will depend on what they're seeing of the finished product, plus whatever else might be going with other Warner possible tentpoles/blockblusters.



I also find it annoying (lol), how little has emerged from the Tarzan set. I think Alex was spotted filming in Windsor Great Park last week, but sadly not one photo  or p'raps he was just visiting his new bff, Prince Harry 

I thought you might come in with insightful and knowledgeable remarks - tku very much 


Eta: FreeSpirit71 - I get what you're saying but hey just a few blurry stalkery photos would do for me  Anything! Please


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it's good they're keeping a closed set. Too many times a whole picture is virtually released via on-set photos before it even comes within a whisker of cinema release. Yes it contributes to a Skars drought but that's a small price to pay.


 
I agree. Remember those two ladies who constantly went to the set of True Blood when they were filming outdoors? Taking pictures after pictures. And they met the casts after they finished working on the set for the day to get _even more_ pictures. It was through one of those encounters that we found out Eric had Hep-V because Alex still had the vein makeup on. Spoiled it for many and pissed off others. I'm glad nothing from the set of Tarzan has been leaked and whatever has been leaked has been Margot Robbie pictures. The pictures of Alex with the little boys were cute because that was either before or after work on Tarzan. He was wearing his regular clothes so no spoilers there. People have to learn to have some patience and wait for the film to be released. 

Here's hoping those two ladies who loved hanging around the True Blood sets, don't fly over to the UK to go near that Tarzan set.


----------



## Zola24

@*Santress*  I've just seen it was your birthday on 8 September, (I'm so sorry I'm late), I hope you had a day as awesome and as special as you  May the coming year be filled with happiness too &#9829;x








interfiori





askarsjustsoswedish


----------



## a_sussan

Happy belated Birthday Santress!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy birthday, belated, Santress! artyhat:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Birthday Baby!!!!!!


----------



## Idun

Grattis på födelsedagen Santress


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Santress!
Grattis i efterskott!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy birthday santress xx


----------



## gloomyharlow

Happy Birthday Santress!


----------



## Bandwagons

Buckeye, I meant for Diary of a Teenage Girl. I expect things like Tarzan to take a year, with all the special effects and all. But a small indie drama? Stop messing around and let it free!


Happy Birthday, Sanstress!


----------



## Idun

Bandwagons said:


> Buckeye, I meant for Diary of a Teenage Girl. I expect things like Tarzan to take a year, with all the special effects and all. But a small indie drama? Stop messing around and let it free!



At least it seems to be going somewhere unlike Hidden


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> I agree. Remember those two ladies who constantly went to the set of True Blood when they were filming outdoors? Taking pictures after pictures. And they met the casts after they finished working on the set for the day to get _even more_ pictures. *It was through one of those encounters that we found out Eric had Hep-V because Alex still had the vein makeup on*. Spoiled it for many and pissed off others. I'm glad nothing from the set of Tarzan has been leaked and whatever has been leaked has been Margot Robbie pictures. The pictures of Alex with the little boys were cute because that was either before or after work on Tarzan. He was wearing his regular clothes so no spoilers there. People have to learn to have some patience and wait for the film to be released.
> 
> Here's hoping those two ladies who loved hanging around the True Blood sets, don't fly over to the UK to go near that Tarzan set.



This is a problem with open sets, especially in this case. Previously, fans hanging around the TB set have been asked not to give any details/spoilers on what they're watching filming. But in this case the spoiler was visual because of the makeup and for whatever reason no one apparently realized that his hand wasn't large enough to cover the makeup.



Bandwagons said:


> Buckeye, I meant for Diary of a Teenage Girl. I expect things like Tarzan to take a year, with all the special effects and all. B*ut a small indie drama? Stop messing around and let it free!
> *
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sanstress!



A year or more isn't unusual for indie films either. Especially if they want to do the festival circuit. And in this case they finished in February and will probably show at Sundance in January, since this project was part of the Sundance Labs. The East was over a year from end of filming to Sundance, WMK and Disconnect a year from end of filming to first festival showing.

To me, Still Alice, the Julianne Moore movie, was impressive because they finished filming in April and it premiered at TIFF two days ago.

Indie films often don't have distributors until they get to a festival, though with VOD it's probably become easier for those films that don't get distribution, or even to one of the 9 million film fests, to get seen somehow.


Happy Birthday Santress!!!


----------



## Zola24

I don't think these are spoilers, but if you think they are, I apologise as I could post the spoiler thingy but unfortunately the gifs appeared on top of the 'spoiler tags'?? I'd be very grateful if someone could tell me how to post the spoiler tags so they actually cover the image. Tku  [I can cover the text, it's just the images I'm having trouble with]







marvelandwhimsy

I wonder how many babies Alex had to cuddle before one kept crying?









marvelandwhimsy














marvelandwhimsy

Is it possible to squee and lol at the same time, whilst thinking inappropriate thoughts?


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola, I holding thumbs that 'The Giver' will be at theaters in London so I can see it.

And I understand about inappropriate thoughts. ..


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh I hope so too - I'll see what I can find out. When are you hoping to visit the UK?


----------



## a_sussan

Going on the 28th October and back home 4th November.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the gifs!

It starts over here next Friday I saw an advertisement last night


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Going on the 28th October and back home 4th November.



Hej Sussan &#8211; It seems The Giver is supposed to hit the UK on 19 Sep, (as Ophelia said - tku ), http://www.cineworld.co.uk/whatson/the-giver and http://www.odeon.co.uk/films/the_giver/15481/ although obviously subject to change (legalise huh). As to where The Giver will be showing at the end of October - who knows!

The very best information on all activities in London, (cinema, theatres, gigs, pubs, markets, tourist attractions), is Time Out which is given out free at tube and some mainline stations (on Tuesday mornings I think). 

Whatever happens I am sure you will have a fabulous time 




Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks for the gifs!
> 
> It starts over here next Friday I saw an advertisement last night



Tku  it's so difficult to be sure what people will be happy with before any of Alex's projects have even been shown but I guess as long as they don't give away major plot details they should be ok.

Are you hoping to see The Giver too?


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola. I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I don't think these are spoilers, but if you think they are, I apologise as I could post the spoiler thingy but unfortunately the gifs appeared on top of the 'spoiler tags'?? I'd be very grateful if someone could tell me how to post the spoiler tags so they actually cover the image. Tku  [I can cover the text, it's just the images I'm having trouble with]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy
> 
> I wonder how many babies Alex had to cuddle before one kept crying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy
> 
> Is it possible to squee and lol at the same time, whilst thinking inappropriate thoughts?




Thanks Zola for the gifs. 
I would like to see this film now, but I guess I have to wait until
it´s released on DVD.


----------



## Zola24

Tku Red  There's more :'D 
I'm not quite sure why The Giver doesn't appear to be showing anywhere in mainland Scandinavia - is there some copyright type reason?





























beaufortplace (continues /...)


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace (.../ continued)


And some pretty :'D





skarsgardstar










skarsgardstar










switchbladekiller


----------



## NovemberRain

*Swoon*


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks again Zola!

The answer I got when I ask if 'The Giver' was coming to Sweden is that they (Swedish Film) didn't have anyone who would distribute the movie in Sweden/Scandinavian. 

There was an article in Aftonbladet (newspaper) about  movies (346 of them) didn't end up in Swedish theaters. Even those with quite big names in them too. Quite sad to read  actually.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is a problem with open sets, especially in this case. Previously, fans hanging around the TB set have been asked not to give any details/spoilers on what they're watching filming. But in this case the spoiler was visual because of the makeup and for whatever reason no one apparently realized that his hand wasn't large enough to cover the makeup.


 
Speaking of open sets, been seeing this around and they say it's Alex in white with the long hair, on the set of Tarzan. My eyes aren't that great but I do see what they are pointing to. What do people here think? Might be the first image of Alex on the set of Tarzan

Source: http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That might be Alex in that pic, but for me there is so little detail as for it not to make any difference. Which is probably just the way Warner Bros. wants it.


----------



## Zola24

Just whizzing by  One day, someone will say something horrid about Alex - it's not going to be any day soon tho 



> icemft:
> via http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/11/sons-of-anarchy-season-7-premiere-death/
> 
> 'Sons of Anarchy': Meet the actor Jax tortured on season 7 premiere
> 
> If you havent watched Sons of Anarchys season 7 premiere, stop reading now. If you have, youve probably found yourself wondering about the actor who played Chris Dun, the Lin Triad member Gemma framed for Taras murder. Its the first and only appearance for 32-year-old Tim Park on the show, but it sets the final season in motion. Not that he knew that when he landed the part.
> 
> He was just finishing up a recurring, non-speaking role as a member of the Yakuza on HBOs True Blood when his agent sent him an email about auditioning for Sons. He knew the FX drama was huge, but he had to marathon episodes to catch up and learn its tone. He had his doubts going in: They initially wanted a guy who was taller than what I am, and they wanted a character who had a shaved head, he says. The audition piece was the bar scene with Gemma (Katey Sagal), but the draft he read made it sound like Chris Dun was flirting with her. I was just trippin out because I grew up watching Katey onMarried With Children, and I thought, If I book this, Im gonna be doing this with Peggy Bundy, he says. *He knows this will sound weird, but he tried to channel True Bloods Alexander Skarsgard when he was in the room: I was on that show for like five weeks, observing how he operates and performs, and I learned so much. I was trying to mimic the way he talks, the intensity in his eyes, Park says, laughing. I wish I could tell Alex that, because I never got a chance to thank him. He probably wont even remember who I am, but thats the truth. I tried to copy that and make it my own.*






gloomyharlow said:


> Source: http://public.fotki.com/torilady/alexander-skarsgard/



Tku for the first 'leaked' set photo of Skarzan :'D 
I don't care that he's so far away, I am more concerned about the amount of clothing he is wearing - I was hoping for something more along the lines of this 










mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## Zola24

Or this 

















sikanapanele


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Zola. 
What a great way to start my Saturday. 
Nice to read the interview with Tim Park in EW.  
and I hope for more pics with Alex soon, from the set of Tarzan.

OT: Electionday is coming up tomorrow here in Sweden and the
media is insane right now. It´s the dirtiest and worst campaign ever in Sweden
against one of the politicians. I feel really sad about how things are whith us humans
and I feel so sorry for his family. They are reporting about his private life every day now
in the media and it´s horrible how they treat him.

Ok, no politics but I really hope Alex never will be treated so bad in media. 


As a consolation (to myself) after all this bad things:
My favourite pics of Alex


----------



## Zola24

Tku Red  Yes, that was an interesting article and a great unsolicted compliment for Alex. Yes, European politics is alarming and I totally get where you're coming from - end of political discussion  Tku too for the Chris Maluszynski photos - it will always be one of my favourite photoshoots  as will this :'D














askarsloinclothed






henricavyll






adrichi


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pictures and gifs zola. I love the east ones, he's just really chunky and would love my head so close to his junk


----------



## Zola24

^ :giggles: Hah, yes I thought Sarah couldn't swim, she is totally facing the wrong way up  I'm sure she could find something to latch onto


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*.. lol.. don't put such naughty thoughts in my head..


----------



## Kitkath70

From WoS Facebook .New picture of Alex and Samuel L. Jackson at a soccer game today.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Kitkath70* he looks good and nice to see him out with SLJ too.


----------



## Kitkath70

Here's another from WoS Facebook .


----------



## Kitkath70

And another from WoS Facebook.

The guy in the red towel is kind of stealing the show.


----------



## Kitkath70

And another....


----------



## Santress

Thanks for holding down the fort, Kith.
Nice to see new pics!

Here are the pics from today credited to their original sources:

Fan photos of Alex and Samuel Jackson at the *Arsenal vs. Mancheseter City* game today (September 13, 2014, London):





"Good game, unfortunately only 1 point... Next game on Tuesday! But it was nice to meet Samual Jackson after the game! "

-*Podolski10* twitter

https://twitter.com/Podolski10/status/510809689660354560





"At the game today with Alexander Skarsgard and @samuelljackson."

-*theowalcott* @ instagr.am





"Met two film icons after the game today, @SamuelLJackson and Alexander Skarsgård."

-*aaronramsey* twitter

https://twitter.com/aaronramsey/status/510835615685181440





"Am long way away but that is Samuel L Jackson having his photo with Theo Walcott. #not the best photo." 

-*markchapman* twitter

https://twitter.com/markchapman/status/510792444687187968/photo/1





"Good game today. Gutted we didn't get the 3 points though. Nice to meet one of my acting idols as well after the game.... Mr Samuel L Jackson!"

-*alexoxchamberlain* @ instagr.am


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That might be Alex in that pic, but for me there is so little detail as for it not to make any difference. Which is probably just the way Warner Bros. wants it.


 

And also, it doesn't seem as if Alex's hair is even that long...at least it doesn't look that long when he was at WOW. Anyway, who knows.



Zola24 said:


> Just whizzing by  One day, someone will say something horrid about Alex - it's not going to be any day soon tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the first 'leaked' set photo of Skarzan :'D
> I don't care that he's so far away, I am more concerned about the amount of clothing he is wearing - I was hoping for something more along the lines of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy


 
Here's hoping it is Alex, but it is from the set of Tarzan anyway lol Great gifs btw Zola 

Great new pictures Kitkath70 and Santress


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you for the new pics. Alex looks great!


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> From WoS Facebook .New picture of Alex and Samuel L. Jackson at a soccer game today.



Now Alex could at least touch a football world champion once in a lifetime because I'm not sure Sweden will make it any time soon.  And Lukas is leaving Arsenal anyway. THANK GOD!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> Just whizzing by  One day, someone will say something horrid about Alex - it's not going to be any day soon tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had his doubts going in: &#8220;They initially wanted a guy who was taller than what I am, and they wanted a character who had a shaved head,&#8221; he says. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the first 'leaked' set photo of Skarzan :'D
> I don't care that he's so far away, I am more concerned about the amount of clothing he is wearing - I was hoping for something more along the lines of this
Click to expand...


It's interesting to hear that even for TV shows they're very picky about the appearance of the actor even though he can play the part. We're currently involved with the casting for the next Bond movie where they're REALLY choosy which I can understand because this person will become big. But I thought a TV show would be a bit more relaxed with these kind of things.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> And also, it doesn't seem as if Alex's hair is even that long...at least it doesn't look that long when he was at WOW. Anyway, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping it is Alex, *but it is from the set of Tarzan anyway l*ol Great gifs btw Zola
> 
> Great new pictures Kitkath70 and Santress



I'm presuming that he was on that particular set since his stunt double posted a pic from that set:  

https://twitter.com/slaughterstunts/status/509445903564828673

It's nice to see Alex and SLJ hanging out at a soccer game. And it's nice to see Alex's hair, even it does seem that he's not quite sure what to do with it at this length.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pics. 
Great to see Alex and SLJ together.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, a quirky new bromance has been in order for quite a while . I highly approve of the football attending duo I shall dub Jacksgard.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, a quirky new bromance has been in order for quite a while . I highly approve of the football attending duo I shall dub Jacksgard.




  or maybe Skarsson, sounds very Swedish though :giggles:


----------



## Zola24

Tku KitKath and Santress for the photos  and Sussan I love Skarsson


----------



## Zola24

This has just appeared  although I've got brain fade this morning (lol) and I'm not sure where it's from either.









> fyskarsgards:
> 
> Blood Brothers. #nbd #trueblood
> 
> hiphopgkw
> 
> ?When is this from?


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> @*Santress*  I've just seen it was your birthday on 8 September, (I'm so sorry I'm late), I hope you had a day as awesome and as special as you  May the coming year be filled with happiness too &#9829;x





a_sussan said:


> Happy belated Birthday Santress!





scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy birthday, belated, Santress! artyhat:





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Happy Birthday Baby!!!!!!





Idun said:


> Grattis på födelsedagen Santress





RedTopsy said:


> Happy Birthday Santress!
> Grattis i efterskott!





Opheliaballs said:


> Happy birthday santress xx





gloomyharlow said:


> Happy Birthday Santress!





Bandwagons said:


> Happy Birthday, Sanstress!





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Happy Birthday Santress!!!


Thanks, Ladies!  I had a good day despite having to have (oral) surgery.  I was in a lot of pain so the relief was very, very welcome and the day turned out well despite that.

Thanks for all the well wishes and pretty! Mojitos and (mojito) cupcakes are on me.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for cupcakes and mojitos. I take one each when I get up later. Going to sleep now. #lifeasashiftworker


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> This has just appeared  although I've got brain fade this morning (lol) and I'm not sure where it's from either.


Good question.  His outfits are so similar and the pics are all starting to blur together for me.

Not sure. Maybe when he had the Apple Store Q&A & NY premiere for Disconnect (April 8, 2013)?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Ladies!  I had a good day despite having to have (oral) surgery.  I was in a lot of pain so the relief was very, very welcome and the day turned out well despite that.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes and pretty! Mojitos and (mojito) cupcakes are on me.





Santress said:


> Good question.  His outfits are so similar and the pics are all starting to blur together for me.
> 
> Not sure. Maybe when he had the Apple Store Q&A & NY premiere for Disconnect (April 8, 2013)?



Oh poor you - so glad your birthday ended well tho  mojito cupcakes and mojitos are always welcome 
I think you are right about the Disconnect q+a  Askars does seem to have his NYC vibe going on 

Eta: I wish I was cool enough, if I had my photo taken with Alex, to tag it 'nbd'  Mine would have many tags and 'nbd' wouldn't be amongst them


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Mojito cupcakes? Oh lover, come to Mama.


----------



## Zola24

Idk about the photos, I'm also getting confused about the articles  Obviously the story about the cowboy boots is not new, but the vegetable lasagne and ratatouille makes me very pleased  Although I'm not sure what would be more fun to play, the "Skars Clothes" drinking game or the "number of times Alex is referred to as a 'hunk'"  The poor guy, how about 'actor' - jeez!



> Via icemft: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/l...grd-works-hard-to-stay-in-shape-30582560.html
> 
> *Skarsgård works hard to stay in shape*
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 12 SEPTEMBER 2014
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård believes it's his "job" to stay in shape.
> 
> The actor plays bloodsucking Eric Northman in popular TV drama True Blood. He might be blessed with never-ending youthfulness on screen, but in real life the 38-year-old knows he needs to take some steps if he wants to delay ageing.
> 
> "It definitely has its advantages that vampires don't age," he admitted to the German edition of Shape magazine.
> 
> "Sadly, that's not the case in real life. You do have to make sure you stay in shape."
> 
> The disciplined Swedish star therefore hits the gym three times a week, acknowledging it's his "job" to stay fit. And when it comes to diet, he likes to keep things veggie.
> 
> "As a hobby chef, I'm constantly trying out new recipes with vegetables," he shared.
> 
> "[In California] there's fresh, organic fruit and vegetables all year round, which you can use to make delicious meals."
> 
> When asked about his go-to dishes, the hunk revealed he favours vegetable lasagne and ratatouille.
> 
> Fans might fantasise about Alexander shirtless, but the star does have a keen eye for clothing. While he's into dapper suits on the red carpet now, the actor didn't always make the right style choices.
> 
> &#8220;I spent two months in Fredericksburg, Texas, when I was eight, while my father shot a movie,&#8221; he previously told Interview magazine. &#8220;I got myself a pair of awesome boots and a cowboy hat. Then I got back to Sweden in September to go back to school, and I was so proud of my cowboy boots.
> 
> "I told my mom and my dad, &#8216;I&#8217;m going to wear these bad boys to school today, and all the kids are going to love me. I&#8217;m going to be the coolest kid in school.&#8217; Then I showed up and everyone was like, &#8216;Dude, why are you wearing ladies&#8217; boots?&#8217; They didn&#8217;t really work in Sweden.&#8221;
> © Cover Media


----------



## a_sussan

http://pbt1.tumblr.com/post/97471359429/alexanderssskarsbrow-alexander-skarsgard-called

Don't know if you heard this just found it on Tumblr.


----------



## Santress

Funny pic from Saturday's game fresh off twitter:





"Alexander Skarsgård & me #funnyface #selfie."

-*theowalcott* twitter

https://twitter.com/theowalcott/status/511530465950302209


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone for the photos and interviews! I've just come across a copy of the giver online so I'm really looking forward to watching it later


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, a quirky new bromance has been in order for quite a while . I highly approve of the football attending duo I shall dub Jacksgard.





a_sussan said:


> or maybe Skarsson, sounds very Swedish though :giggles:



Jackson is a fan of Liverpool, so I now I imagine Alex and SLJ talking about the Premier League during breaks from filming.

Jacksgard? Skarsson? SkarsJack? SamSkars?



Santress said:


> *Funny pic* from Saturday's game fresh off twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgård & me #funnyface #selfie."
> 
> -*theowalcott* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/theowalcott/status/511530465950302209



The blond hair of the ladies behind them makes it look like Alex has very odd hair extensions.

And Teh Magic Google informs me that Theo Wolcott is David Yates' nephew.


----------



## BagBerry13

Gosh, I thought only we had to deal with those idiots from the AfD but now it turns out Sverigedemokraterna is on the uprise too. Seriously, I'd like to meet those people who vote for those parties. Are they like zombies and someone amputated their brains?

And how much of a fan is Alex? Will he change banks?

View attachment 2751672

Source


----------



## Ms Kiah

Does his face look different to anyone else? Like a chemical peel or facelift? He looks very shiny in some of these close up pics. Something just seems off.


Where did his eye bags go?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks the same to me. He's filming a big movie though..he'd be looking after his skin/diet more than usual.

The other guy is shiny too. I still see his eye baggage.


----------



## Idun

He looks the same to me, only perhaps with a tan?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I don't see anything different either, he's still got the eyebags, as Free points out, and has been noticed over the last few months, he's really looking after his diet, which may contribute to what may be a lessening of the eyebags and overall healthier look. Theo and the guy in the background are also 'shiny', it's probably a lighting thing. 
He's still got plenty of fine lines in his forehead and around his eyes, even in the newest pic, which isn't HQ.


----------



## Missmel

Thanks for the pic Santress, I'm so glan you found one from the game that doesn't also have Samuel l Jackson in it, I can't stand him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You can't stand Samuel L "Motherf***king" Jackson?


----------



## Ms Kiah

That's blasphemous. I've never encountered anyone who didn't love Samuel L Jackson. He's the motherf**kin man.


IDK why I think something's off. Joel looks unhealthy. Alex looks _too_ healthy. Up is down. Black is white.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Hi all!! Been MIA. school has been kicking my butt. I have also started a veggie garden. Who knew it would take so much time!! I just hope I don't kill anything!! 

Have I missed anything? New roles? pics from Tarzan ? (saw that blurry one) 

Happy belated Birthday Santress!!!




Ms Kiah said:


> Does his face look different to anyone else? Like a chemical peel or facelift? He looks very shiny in some of these close up pics. Something just seems off.
> 
> 
> Where did his eye bags go?



He is no longer shooting at night for TB that will make the eye bags go away.


----------



## Missmel

Ms Kiah said:


> That's blasphemous. I've never encountered anyone who didn't love Samuel L Jackson. He's the motherf**kin man.
> 
> 
> IDK why I think something's off. Joel looks unhealthy. Alex looks _too_ healthy. Up is down. Black is white.



Haha, really? Fair enough if you enjoy his films and 'badass' shtick, but he does nothing but annoy me. He can't act, he just plays himself and yells a lot. He's the same in every film for the last 20 years. Sure, he changes up the costumes, but it's still the same character, different film. IMO he's a one trick pony who cares more about the paychecks, but each to their own...

Anyway, I'm glad Alex got a hair cut, I just wish he wouldn't OD on the product.


----------



## audiogirl

Alex always has shiny skin. The pic looks slightly overexposed. He's probably getting decent rest with normal work hours.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> That's blasphemous. I've never encountered anyone who didn't love Samuel L Jackson. He's the motherf**kin man.
> 
> 
> IDK why I think something's off. Joel looks unhealthy. *Alex looks too healthy.* Up is down. Black is white.



To me Alex always looks healthy, but moreso this year, since he's really watching his diet.



sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Hi all!! Been MIA. s*chool has been kicking my butt. I have also started a veggie garden. Who knew it would take so much time!! *I just hope I don't kill anything!!
> 
> Have I missed anything? New roles? pics from Tarzan ? (saw that blurry one)
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Santress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He is no longer shooting at night for TB that will make the eye bags go away.*



Aren't you done with school yet!    Veggie gardens do indeed take up time, weeding can be a pain in the butt.

He did shoot nights the last week or so of Tarzan, but I don't think that's the reason for his eyebags, since he's literally always had them. Though lack of sleep will make them worse. Allergies make mine flare up and I think he's got allergies as well. Possible that he's had a good summer allergy-wise. ETA: his diet may also help with this, since my food allergies (as well as inhalant) also affect my eye bags. 




audiogirl said:


> Alex always has shiny skin. The pic looks slightly overexposed. *He's probably getting decent rest with normal work hours.[*/QUOTE]



Normal work hours for him, considering the hours he worked for TB. But I think he's made an effort not to burn the candle at both ends like he's seemed to do previously. Not that he hasn't gone out while he's filming but I think he's aware that right now he has to focus on this.


----------



## audiogirl

ITA about not burning the candle at both ends. He's very focused on Tarzan.  And he's been in constant training so his diet has been healthy. He doesn't seem to be drinking at all. I wonder if he went on the wagon when Gustaf did.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I thought the same audiogirl as there hasn't really been many pictures of Bill drinking too so wondering if they've all cut back


----------



## Genoa

Ms Kiah said:


> Does his face look different to anyone else? Like a chemical peel or facelift? He looks very shiny in some of these close up pics. Something just seems off.
> 
> 
> Where did his eye bags go?


 I seen him in person a few times and he looks the same, he does have good skin, this guy never had a zit in his life.


----------



## Genoa

Ms Kiah said:


> That's blasphemous. I've never encountered anyone who didn't love Samuel L Jackson. He's the motherf**kin man.
> 
> 
> IDK why I think something's off. Joel looks unhealthy. Alex looks _too_ healthy. Up is down. Black is white.



He is great, if anyone doesnt think he can act they havent seen Unbreakable, Black Snake Moan, hell, even Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## a_sussan

I think he looks the same too a bit shiny in the face but that could just be the light from camera. I think he looks relaxed and I'm glad he's having a good time with SLJ.


----------



## BagBerry13

Thank god, we can talk about Alex's forehead again!

And if you think SLJ can't act you haven't seen _Django Unchained_.


----------



## a_sussan

BagBerry13 said:


> Thank god, we can talk about Alex's forehead again!  :giggles:
> 
> And if you think SLJ can't act you haven't seen _Django Unchained_.



Oh, Django Unchained is a really good movie and SLJ are doing a great job in that.


----------



## Missmel

BagBerry13 said:


> Thank god, we can talk about Alex's forehead again!
> 
> And if you think SLJ can't act you haven't seen _Django Unchained_.



Yeah I've seen it, but sorry...... it's still the same character, it's just the make up and costume that's tricking you into thinking otherwise, seriously how the hell can you not see it? I admit that he actually seemed to be trying to act that time but it's beyond his limitations to do anything more then just yell a lot and be angry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Maybe SLJ needs a thread?

People see what they want with actors. Whatever. I will argue his roles and he are the same each time. Witness his roles in _Patriot Games_, _Unbreakable_, _1408_, _Home of the Brave_ and _Freedomland_ with Julianne Moore.

_Tarzan_, and Alex are lucky to have him as a co-star.


----------



## Bandwagons

I particularly enjoy his work in "Go the F*#% to Sleep".


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bandwagons said:


> I particularly enjoy his work in "Go the F*#% to Sleep".



As the mum of a 7 and 4 year old, I truly appreciated this contribution


----------



## Opheliaballs

I do too free


----------



## Santress

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Happy belated Birthday Santress!!!


Thanks, Syd!

If memory is serving me correctly, your birthday was today, right? (September 18th &#9805
Hope you had a lovely day and received lots of pretties to add to that already amazing and extensive shoe collection.

Happy B-day, lady!artyhat:








pic credits:  originals: akeloov twitter, addictedtoolife tumblr & madefreshdailycakes.blogspot.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Birthday Syd!! . artyhat::urock:

With all the drama here in Oz this week, I hope you have a truly fantastic day in my hometown and forget all the troubles for a while.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday *Syd*!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Hey Syd - hope you had a fabulous, spectacular birthday! resents


----------



## Zola24

I hope you had a very happy and lovely birthday sydneygirl


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy birthday sydneygirl


----------



## Zola24

'Cos I need cheering up - Alex where are you?? I know times are hard but surely someone can afford to charge their phone up! Askars, I know you're busy n'all and I hope you're having fun too  but frick we miss you &#9829;x






mycelebrityfantasy






mycelebrityfantasy






henricavyll






















tallblondeviking


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola for hot gifs.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tack Sussan  And seeing as it's quiet - not a gif but one of my fave Skars looks - I just loved everything about that whole tour 









tallblondeviking






stardust-89






ericnorthman-fan

Yeah, funny that!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks very much for the gifs Zola it's such a lovely way to wake up too 

Btw I love the last gif he's pure sex on a stick


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the pretty, Zola!

Some funnies from twitter (new and old). 

From today (September 21, 2014):





https://twitter.com/IKEAUSA/status/513719837697142784

https://twitter.com/pinktastic615/status/513760910947909632

https://twitter.com/IKEAUSA/status/513763373784530945

An oldie but goodie we've seen before from September 6, 2013:





https://twitter.com/colleendetroit/status/376121388462919680


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks very much for the gifs Zola it's such a lovely way to wake up too
> 
> Btw I love the last gif he's pure sex on a stick



Tku too  Alex really is adorable and so effin sexy 




Santress said:


> Some funnies from twitter (new and old).



Tku too and for the ikea tweets :giggles:

May I just ask, I noticed that in this Skars drought you are reblogging a few things from your archives - would it be possible for you to bring them across here as it would be so good to see them? Tku 

------------------






switchbladekiller


















sikanapanele

That'll always be the image I'll take from that cluster**** of a finale - always the ****ing viking!


----------



## Zola24

@*Santress* Please ignore my request above - I misread a reblog - rats! My fault, I thought all my Christmas's had come at once 







> santress:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard arriving at the True Blood Season 5 premiere (May 30, 2012).
> 
> (Source:  Skarsgard Gallery)
> 
> Please excuse me for reblogging myself, but there just isnt enough Alexander Skarsgard on my dash these days.  Im going back to the beginning of my tumblr archive and reblogging some favorite reblogs.
> 
> (via deesdiaries)



Jeez - he really is a handsome mofo


----------



## Opheliaballs

Zola24 said:


> @*Santress* Please ignore my request above - I misread a reblog - rats! My fault, I thought all my Christmas's had come at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez - he really is a handsome mofo


He is a handsome ba***rd and a life ruiner 

Thanks for the ikea pictures there really funny, i havent seen them before


----------



## a_sussan

Say +1 to what Opheliaballs wrote. Life ruiner, yes and he's doing it good too cause I gladly accept it


----------



## NoLine

Thanks for the IKEA tweets - so funny!


----------



## mik1986

Hi everyone!  I finally made it back from my conference for my job, but returned to a mountain of Casenotes and Client Quarterly meetings...AAARRRGGHH!  It's good to be back to the Forum !  I hope everyone is well


----------



## a_sussan

*Mik* so nice to have you back!  Hope you and mother are fine.


----------



## Zola24

@*Opheliaballs*  btw, those ikea tweets were posted by Santress or maybe I'm misreading again :giggles: If so, just ignore me 




mik1986 said:


> Hi everyone!  I finally made it back from my conference for my job, but returned to a mountain of Casenotes and Client Quarterly meetings...AAARRRGGHH!  It's good to be back to the Forum !  I hope everyone is well



Hiya Mik  it's so good to see you again and I hope everything is still going well for you and your Mom. Get through those meetings and over that mountain of case notes and we'll see you soon  I've missed you


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> *Mik* so nice to have you back!  Hope you and mother are fine.





Zola24 said:


> @*Opheliaballs*  btw, those ikea tweets were posted by Santress or maybe I'm misreading again :giggles: If so, just ignore me
> 
> Hiya Mik  it's so good to see you again and I hope everything is still going well for you and your Mom. Get through those meetings and over that mountain of case notes and we'll see you soon  I've missed you



Thank you so much A_Sussan and Zola . So far my Mom and I are hanging in there .


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hi mik good too see you again I hope you And your mum are well x


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Santress said:


> Thanks, Syd!
> 
> If memory is serving me correctly, your birthday was today, right? (September 18th &#9805
> Hope you had a lovely day and received lots of pretties to add to that already amazing and extensive shoe collection.
> 
> Happy B-day, lady!artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic credits:  originals: akeloov twitter, addictedtoolife tumblr & madefreshdailycakes.blogspot.com





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Happy Birthday Syd!! .
> 
> With all the drama here in Oz this week, I hope you have a truly fantastic day in my hometown and forget all the troubles for a while.





a_sussan said:


> Happy Birthday *Syd*!





scaredsquirrel said:


> Hey Syd - hope you had a fabulous, spectacular birthday!





Zola24 said:


> View attachment 2755728
> 
> 
> I hope you had a very happy and lovely birthday sydneygirl





Opheliaballs said:


> Happy birthday sydneygirl



Thank you for the birthday wishes!! 

Yes I have added a few extra shoes in to my collection.


----------



## Santress

Glad you had a good day and are adding to the shoe collection, Syd.

An oldie from one of the Hammarby games.  Not sure which one, maybe October 2, 2010?





This:

"Jag å alexander #skarsgård på #Söderstadion de va tider de!! Woop wooop!! #oldschool #Hammarby #bajenfans."

is translating into this:

"I, on Alexander Skarsgard # at # Söderstadion the right times they !! Woop wooop !! #oldschool #Hammarby."

-*malin75fnuhma* @ instagr.am


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you Santress! Those tweets are hilarious!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> An oldie from one of the Hammarby games.  Not sure which one, maybe October 2, 2010?



Tku for the photo 

My internet's been down for a couple of days  and I was hoping some new photos of Alex may have emerged  Oh well 

And tku @*FreeSpirit71*


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks ladies for updates and pics.
Sadly, no news at the moment.


----------



## Santress

Wb, Zola!

Slightly different version of an oldie from the June 8, 2013 Q&A for *The East*:





The original was also posted here during June 2013.

Original:





(Source:  *paraoana* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku @*Santress*  3 days without the internet and i'm crying like a baby (lol) and tku for The East fan pic and for taking the time to find and post the original, which is so much clearer 

--------

NinjaSkars - I hope you have a good weekend too  Hey maybe you could catch another football game 










mycelebrityfantasy










skarsgardaddict


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great pics Zola and Santress


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola and santress!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics. Alex looks so good with scruff. &#12298;3


----------



## Blue Irina

I miss Alex so much! Hoping for new pics or news soon.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku  Jfc Alex - we miss you so effin much (throwbackthursday is now the highlight of my week, hah)

*waiting for new Alexander Skarsgard pics like*






> allthesecrazyfeels:
> 
> remember the golden years when he'd have frequent photoshoots#it's been 86 yrs#Of course there'll be photoshoots coming out when Tarzan is gonna be nearly finished but omfg I can't wait much longer I miss his precious#face#and bod#Alexander Skarsgard#ALSO#we have yet to hear what he thinks about the ending of TB after it aired????#true blood#tarzan#gif not mine










> mametupa:
> 
> Man, I miss you so much
















henricavyll






switchbladekiller


----------



## Zola24

Hey Askars you better have a slew of photoshoots lined up  





























henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

'n everything :'D






















previouslyserjaime






skarsgardaddict


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Zola for the gifs!  
I miss new pics so very much and also new interviews!
also hoping for many new photoshoots.

I guess we will have those when the promotion of the Tarzanfilm starts,
but it will be a long wait.  
Maybe there is hope for new pics and interviews when Sundance Film Festival starts.


From  The Diary of a Teenage Girl:
( I´m so looking forward to see this film)








Pic: caviarcontent.com


----------



## Ms Kiah

I got so excited to see his thread bumped hoping there was something new.


I wonder if it's going to be like this if he moves to NY? Ugh.


----------



## a_sussan

The same here Ms Kiah


----------



## Zola24

^ I'm sorry :shame: MsKiah and Sussan - I just miss his beautiful face, and tku Red that is a great still from tdoatg  I guess I'll just have to hold on, hopefully, for Sundance too 


<><><><>

Eta: As I've turned the page I also miss this too















mycelebrityfantasy

Tarzan is gonna be so good  even if we have to wait until 2016


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * don't apologise, I like to see him in pic even the old ones so keep them coming, sometimes I see a pic I haven't seen before. 

They must be pretty busy filming, but soon I'm going to  find him.. lol.. just 25 days left.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku *Sussan*  I totally get what you're saying, I knew last year was exceptional for photoshoots and pr but since Alex has been filming Tarzan even the fan photos have virtually dried up. I hope you've honed your sleuthing skills for when you visit London  Good luck!

Oh and don't encourage me, I couldn't decide whether to post the Cut Copy or this 'new/old', (which also made me smile - a lot :'D)
















> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård working out before shooting began for Generation Kill
> 
> my screen caps from the Making of Generation Kill


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thank you Zola 

Those last pictures have put a smile on my face too 

I have never seen them before but have got to admit those shorts are proper short shorts hes wearing in the top pictures i would just love to be stood behind him


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Zola, great pics.  
I have not seen them before.
I think I have to re-watch Generation Kill.


----------



## BagBerry13

Today we celebrated the 25th anniversary of our peaceful revolution (watch the movie to know why I mention this) and decided to go see _The Giver_ (my friend's a huge Meryl Streep fan). And to my surprise the film was actually really good. I didn't know the book although the end was predictable. For some reason the elephant scene was a real tearjerker. The leading actor is really talented (reminded me of Nico Mirallegro) and the five seconds of Taylor Swift aren't even worthy to mention. I also liked how they incorporated South Africa's landscape. The movie is worthy to watch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Bag, I'm going to go see Gone Girl tonight but will seek out The Giver as well (long weekend in Oz)

Also, Squirrel - girl, you need to fire housekeeping - they are a bunch of slackers! LOL


----------



## Opheliaballs

I really liked the giver too I was really surprised how good it was


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks Bag, I'm going to go see Gone Girl tonight but will seek out The Giver as well (long weekend in Oz)
> 
> Also, Squirrel - girl, you need to fire housekeeping - they are a bunch of slackers! LOL



oof, that's just mah lazy bones not cleaning out the nut scraps ahead of winter...

Am also going to see Gone Girl today, but did hear that Alex was particularly good in The Giver - it didn't stay in my neck of the woods long enough for me to catch it in the theater.  Speaking of Alex, this must be the least leak-y set ever - given the size of this production I am surprised there has not been more of him.  Zola had me going there, I thought perhaps Tarzan was sporting some tiny black shorts in the shoot..!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Belated Happy Birthday Syd!

This isn't an official WB Tarzan twitter, but it's done a good job of keeping up with how filming has been going, and apparently they finished principal photography yesterday (Friday):

https://twitter.com/Tarzan2016July

That went fast. Hopefully WB will be nice to us and release a couple of stills sometime soon. It's going to be a looooooong wait until July 2016.

@SS: It has been very leak free on that set. I'm impressed. And annoyed, I was hoping for some sneaky in costume shots, but nope.

The Giver's supposed to be released on DVD next month, so hopefully I'll get to see it then.

Gone Girl, I'd like to see that as well. I liked the book ending, which puts me in the minority.


----------



## Zola24

^ @*BuckeyeChicago* -  Yes, I'm impressed, (and a little sad), at how little has escaped the Tarzan set although it does bode well for the movie  Tku too for the twitter link  I saw there is a wrap party - date and location secret - no change there then  I hope they all have fun  and a photo or two would be nice


----------



## Stephanie***

Can someone clone him to have my very own Alex?


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates/pretty, ladies!
Re:  the Gen Kill pics/caps.  Those are not new.
They're caps from a Behind-the-Scenes making of video(s) which has been available at HBO.com and on YouTube for a few years now.

OT:  Have not seen Gone Girl yet but everyone I know (online/offline) really liked it.
A few even think Rosamund Pike should get an Oscar nom.

New pics.  I'm not sure when/where these were taken but everyone looks pretty dressed up.
Maybe the wrap party?





Original Source Unknown

via

http://homeiswheremyharddriveis.tumblr.com/post/99255415610/alexander-skarsgard-margot-robbie


----------



## Bandwagons

Finally giving into his Viking tendencies, I see.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He lives! And he's in a suit!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates/pretty, ladies!
> Re:  the Gen Kill pics/caps.  Those are not new.
> They're caps from a Behind-the-Scenes making of video(s) which has been available at HBO.com and on YouTube for a few years now.
> 
> OT:  Have not seen Gone Girl yet but everyone I know (online/offline) really liked it.
> A few even think Rosamund Pike should get an Oscar nom.
> 
> New pics.  I'm not sure when/where these were taken but everyone looks pretty dressed up.
> Maybe the wrap party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Source Unknown
> 
> via
> 
> http://homeiswheremyharddriveis.tumblr.com/post/99255415610/alexander-skarsgard-margot-robbie



Squee!  Thank you so much for the photos  Yay, Viking in party mode  In a suit (with a square) too 

(Quick aside: Oh Santress, I didn't mean to imply that the GK s/caps were 'new-new', they were made and posted on tumblr by Skarsjoy on 2 Oct, and yes the bts stuff has been available for some time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfjcUpEP6hM and is, (I think), even on the 'extras' on the dvd, although I can't check it now as I've lent it to a friend. Anyway, that is all *hugs*) Eta: I didn't post a link to a vid as it just makes me so sad, not for the actors but for all rl soldiers and civilians. If that's not too political (hah) Cries for the world.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the pics Santress - now that is a party that cannot figure out its theme.  Celebrating when the Vikings landed in Margaritaville with the Pirates of the Caribbean?!


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay, new pics!  
Thanks Santress.

Alex in a suit.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress!  And wohoo. . New pics..


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress for the New pics he looks devine in a suit . Has he had his hair cut


----------



## a_sussan

Don't think he has cut his hair, doesn't look like it's shorter.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I can't quite tell, they really need to release more photos of the party


----------



## gloomyharlow

Tarzan wrapped so fast!  Great wrap party photo


----------



## mik1986

Thanks for the great photos everyone!! Askars truly looks HOT !!WOW! I didn't realize that "Tarzan" had wrapped so fast either .

My friends and I saw "Gone Girl" and it was truly well done. Rosamund Pike definitely deserves an Oscar for her performance.


----------



## mik1986

OMG!! OMG!! Reading through the past posts, I didn't realize that I had missed both Santress' and Syd's Birthdays!!!! 

I hope that you both had FANTASTIC BIRTHDAYS and that ALL of your hopes and dreams came true!!!!!

drinks:artyhat:


----------



## Madleiine

Hola!  It's been awhile since I was in here,I've been busy with my dance classes (hello late nights) and all the traveling between Stockholm and London. + vacation in Spain  




Thank God that I'm moving to New York soon.

Thanks for the photos. Alex look very handsome in the suit
and wow wow wow can´t belive that Tarzan wrapped so fast. I looking forward to see it later on the big screen.

okay I'll stop babbling and go through everything I've missed.
Take care!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So maybe The Hidden will soon become un-Hidden?

"Not exactly an eventful MPAA bulletin today, but I did learn of a new thriller called _Hidden_ from twin brother writing and directing duo *Matt* and *Ross Duffer* starring *Alexander Skarsgard* and *Andrea Riseborough*. 

_Hidden_
*Rated R* For some violence/terror.
*Release Date:* TBA"

http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/homesm...aving-christmas-todays-mpaa-ratings-bulletin/


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Thanks for the great photos everyone!! 'yahoo:Askars truly looks HOT 'graucho:!!WOW! I didn't realize that "Tarzan" had wrapped so fast either 'thinkin:.
> 
> My friends and I saw "Gone Girl" and it was truly well done. Rosamund Pike definitely deserves an Oscar for her performance. 'tup:



Hiya Mik *hugs* When does Askars not look HOT - so many times I've thought, "Well Skars you can't better that" and somehow he just does  

I only think Tarzan wrapped a little earlier than expected as WB ran a very tight set and all the main actors are great professionals so I'm not at all worried, just very pleased :'D

OT - I'm glad you enjoyed Gone Girl, I haven't heard a bad thing about it, or Rosamund Pike's performance 




Madleiine said:


> Hola! 'wave: It's been awhile since I was in here,I've been busy with my dance classes (hello late nights) and all the traveling between Stockholm and London. + vacation in Spain 'sweatdrop:
> 
> Thank God that I'm moving to New York soon.
> 
> Thanks for the photos. Alex look very handsome in the suit
> and wow wow wow can´t belive that Tarzan wrapped so fast. I looking forward to see it later on the big screen.
> 
> okay I'll stop babbling and go through everything I've missed.
> Take care! 'hugs:



Hiya Madleiine  glad you're having fun and you may be having even more soon depending on who you bump into whilst apartment hunting in NYC 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> So maybe The Hidden will soon become un-Hidden?
> 
> "Not exactly an eventful MPAA bulletin today, but I did learn of a new thriller called _Hidden_ from twin brother writing and directing duo *Matt* and *Ross Duffer* starring *Alexander Skarsgard* and *Andrea Riseborough*.
> 
> _Hidden_
> *Rated R* For some violence/terror.
> *Release Date:* TBA"
> 
> http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/homesm...aving-christmas-todays-mpaa-ratings-bulletin/



Tku for the Hidden news - still TBA - one day hey it may become un-Hidden  It better 


--------------------


Not 'new' but it was made and posted on tumblr today by beaufortplace - I think it's fab and I can't wait for the other parts 


*Eric Northman's story - Part 1 (flashbacks)*
mulan52002 Published on 9 Oct 2014


This is also a fab s/cap, posted yesterday by Skarsjoy 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> I love this shot.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard in Generation Kill / Combat Jack (Part 4)



Eta: I assume half of everyone's screen is taken up by tpf's handbag celeb so to see Brad larger just open in a new tab. I think it's worth it &#9829;


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik - When does Askars not look HOT - so many times I've thought, "Well Skars you can't better that" and somehow he just does
> 
> I only think Tarzan wrapped a little earlier than expected as WB ran a very tight set and all the main actors are great professionals so I'm not at all worried, just very pleased :'D
> 
> OT - I'm glad you enjoyed Gone Girl, I haven't heard a bad thing about it, or Rosamund Pike's performance




Hiya Zola!! I know, right? But Askars looked particularly handsome


----------



## Zola24

^ *Mik* It's so good to have you back  you always make me laugh :giggles:


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Mik* It's so good to have you back  you always make me laugh :giggles:



YEEEE-HAWWW! It's good to be back my friend


----------



## a_sussan

So nice to see you back Mik! 

And yes I to was very surprised that they already done shooting 'Tarzan' that was quick I must say.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh *Sussan* - if I understand you correctly, we may have to agree to disagree,  I think it's great that Tarzan wrapped earlier than expected, (Alex may hang around for a week or so, just to finish off a few things but obviously I don't know), and hey that set was pretty much on lock-down, so no distractions, no reports of hissy-fits (from anyone), or budgetary problems, and I'm sure the standard of professionalism and craft was very high. So yes, I am very very happy :'D


Eta: Oh frick - *Mik*  I was so concerned with trying to phrase my response to Sussan, I forgot the jmt    &#9829;x Oh Mikkie it's been too long


----------



## a_sussan

No no... I think it's great that they are done, but I was just so surprised because I thought they would be done like in December. 

Well I will probably not stumbled across Alex in London then (darn)   OK, I just have to enjoy London without him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh *Sussan* - if I understand you correctly, we may have to agree to disagree,  I think it's great that Tarzan wrapped earlier than expected, (Alex may hang around for a week or so, just to finish off a few things but obviously I don't know), and hey that set was pretty much on lock-down, so no distractions, no reports of hissy-fits (from anyone), or budgetary problems, and I'm sure the standard of professionalism and craft was very high. So yes, I am very very happy :'D



When they started production I'd been under the impression that it take until November/December for principal filming to finish. But I think I was wrong about that, even in August Alex, and others involved in production were talking/tweeting about how principal photography would be done the middle of October at the latest. And they were, for the reasons you mentioned, that and they seemed to be filming 6 days a week quite often.
So if I'm an WB exec I'm happy with it in that regard-they didn't run over, no drama, etc. Now what happens in post-production, marketing, release, who knows.

As for The Hidden being submitted to the MPAA for ratings, I hope that means we're  closer to seeing it in some form or another, hopefully soon.

And now to wonder what's next for him role-wise.


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> So nice to see you back Mik!
> 
> And yes I to was very surprised that they already done shooting 'Tarzan' that was quick I must say.



Thank you A_Sussan . It is truly good to be back 



Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh *Sussan* - if I understand you correctly, we may have to agree to disagree,  I think it's great that Tarzan wrapped earlier than expected, (Alex may hang around for a week or so, just to finish off a few things but obviously I don't know), and hey that set was pretty much on lock-down, so no distractions, no reports of hissy-fits (from anyone), or budgetary problems, and I'm sure the standard of professionalism and craft was very high. So yes, I am very very happy :'D
> 
> 
> *Eta: Oh frick - Mik  I was so concerned with trying to phrase my response to Sussan, I forgot the jmt    &#9829;x Oh Mikkie it's been too long *




No worries my jmt


----------



## Zola24

^ *Sussan*  Umm, yes, perhaps WB just generally wanted filming finished by Christmas, so yeah early October is way before Christmas, so I'd be very interested to know what their time-line was for each scene as they may have finished pretty much on schedule - not that we're going to find that out. Heck we haven't even had a sniff of a script, but I (hah) tend to think it might be quite dark.

Hey, you never know Alex may be hanging around London (scrub that - I'm just trying to make you feel better - sorry, but hey as a Swede you stand a better chance than most of us  And you will have a fabulous time in London - there is just so much to see and do, you will need another vacation to recover 


Eta: *Buckeye* the only thing that's kinda worrying me is I wish I knew what Tarzan's target audience is - it's just bugging me, once I know I can get my head around it and feel a lot better. 

As to post-production, marketing etc WB can't really eff that up - can they?? Oh no that'll be fine, and just look at the cast they can call on for pr purposes - yes I'm happy, just give me a sniff of the damn script.

I think Hidden may never make it to the cinema circuit  or perhaps if it's just acceptably rubbish it may go straight to DVD about Mar/Apr '16 (lol)

As to Alex's next role - who knows what's in Dora the Explorer's mind 

*Mik*  I miss the days of just communicating in smilies  I think that's why we've never fallen out :giggles:


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Sussan*  Umm, yes, perhaps WB just generally wanted filming finished by Christmas, so yeah early October is way before Christmas, so I'd be very interested to know what their time-line was for each scene as they may have finished pretty much on schedule - not that we're going to find that out. Heck we haven't even had a sniff of a script, but I (hah) tend to think it might be quite dark.
> 
> Hey, you never know Alex may be hanging around London (scrub that - I'm just trying to make you feel better - sorry, but hey as a Swede you stand a better chance than most of us  And you will have a fabulous time in London - there is just so much to see and do, you will need another vacation to recover
> 
> 
> Eta: *Buckeye* the only thing that's kinda worrying me is I wish I knew what Tarzan's target audience is - it's just bugging me, once I know I can get my head around it and feel a lot better.
> 
> I think Hidden may never see the light of day  or perhaps if it's just acceptably rubbish it may go straight to DVD about Mar/Apr '16 (lol)
> 
> As to Alex's next role - who knows what's in Dora the Explorer's mind
> 
> *Mik  I miss the days of just communicating in smilies  I think that's why we've never fallen out :giggles:*




Hee hee :giggles: I know, right?


----------



## Zola24

^ :lolots: I just fell off my chair :giggles: I've got to go now 'cos I need food  cul8r


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> ^ :lolots: I just fell off my chair :giggles: I've got to go now 'cos I need food  cul8r



Talk to you soon


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Re: *Hidden*,   It didn't really sound to me like there would be any movement on it, just that the guy had found it somewhere listed.

It has no release date on any boards I can find. I think if Alex really explodes after Tarzan it might get pulled from the "x-files" and get a release.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Sussan*  Umm, yes, perhaps WB just generally wanted filming finished by Christmas, so yeah early October is way before Christmas, so I'd be very interested to know what their time-line was for each scene as they may have finished pretty much on schedule - not that we're going to find that out. Heck we haven't even had a sniff of a script, but I (hah) tend to think it might be quite dark...
> 
> Eta: *Buckeye* t*he only thing that's kinda worrying me is I wish I knew what Tarzan's target audience is *- it's just bugging me, once I know I can get my head around it and feel a lot better.
> 
> As to post-production, marketing etc WB can't really eff that up - can they?? Oh no that'll be fine, and just look at the cast they can call on for pr purposes - yes I'm happy, just give me a sniff of the damn script.
> 
> I think Hidden may never make it to the cinema circuit  or perhaps if it's just acceptably rubbish it may go straight to DVD about Mar/Apr '16 (lol)
> 
> As to Alex's next role - who knows what's in Dora the Explorer's mind
> 
> *Mik*  I miss the days of just communicating in smilies  I think that's why we've never fallen out



That's been the question since it became known he was up for the role, two years ago now. I think we can presume that's it's not a children's movie, but marketing really is going to have to work hard on this one.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Re: *Hidden*,   It didn't really sound to me like there would be any movement on it, *just that the guy had found it somewhere listed.*
> 
> *It has no release date on any boards I can find. I think if Alex really explodes after Tarzan it might get pulled from the "x-files" and get a release.*



I'd been under the impression/hope that if WB did anything with this it would be after Tarzan. So seeing that it had been submitted to the MPAA for a rating indicates some movement, however small. It may be only for a dvd release, but it's the only indication of 'something', however small and curious, we've had for over a year.

FYI, for those not familiar with the US ratings system, a movie/dvd doesn't haven't to be submitted for a rating to be released. However, Warner Brothers is a member of MPAA, and member studios do submit their movies for ratings:

Do all movies have to be rated?
No. Submitting a movie for a rating is a voluntary decision made by filmmakers. However, the overwhelming majority of filmmakers have their movies rated, and each member of the Motion Picture Association of America has agreed to have all its theatrically released movies rated.

http://filmratings.com/what.html


----------



## Zola24

^ *Buckeye* - yeah, I think it's going to be dark too, and even if it is treading a very fine line, I think the only reason it may get pulled is if something really kicks off in central Africa, eg that The Lord's Liberation Army, (or whatever it's calling itself now), scares the sh*t out of me. Anyway concentrating again on the positive at least Margot has said this Jane is 'ballsy'  And has anyone any idea what part John Hurt is going to be playing? Going back to what we do best - speculating! (lol)

Tku for the US rating system info  Although I may be being a 'bear of little brain' here but I take it that if a movie isn't rated it would be rather difficult for it to secure nationwide release. Also does the rating system apply uniformly over every single state? Eta: Just roughly off the top of your head - I already regard you as the oracle on all things real-life Brad Colbert, I don't expect you to be the same on US movie making, although you are very knowledgeable.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Buckeye* - *yeah, I think it's going to be dark too, and even if it is treading a very fine line,* I think the only reason it may get pulled is if something really kicks off in central Africa, eg that The Lord's Liberation Army, (or whatever it's calling itself now), scares the sh*t out of me. Anyway concentrating again on the positive at least Margot has said this Jane is 'ballsy'  *And has anyone any idea what part John Hurt is going to be playing?* Going back to what we do best - speculating! (lol)
> 
> Tku for the US rating system info  Although I may be being a 'bear of little brain' here *but I take it that if a movie isn't rated it would be rather difficult for it to secure nationwide release. Also does the rating system apply uniformly over every single state?* Eta: Just roughly off the top of your head - I already regard you as the oracle on all things real-life Brad Colbert, I don't expect you to be the same on US movie making, although you are very knowledgeable.



It's going to be dark, but not _that_ dark, I don't think. I don't think they're going to gloss over things, but they also want to appeal to a large as audience as possible.

I have no idea what role John Hurt is going to play.

The MPAA ratings are US wide. And yes, it is hard to get wide release if you don't have a rating. The MPAA has a reputation of having some bone-headed rating decisions: it seems violence is ok, as is most female nudity, but 'too' much swearing and homosexuality seem to be 'bad'.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/express/wp/2014/10/10/prides-r-rating-tells-a-lot-about-the-mpaa/

http://www.indiewire.com/article/15-times-the-mpaa-got-it-wrong-20141007

Once again, I have no idea what might happen now that WB has submitted The Hidden for a rating, and received one. I think that whatever they intend to do with it it'll happen well before Tarzan.

ETA: I'll note that I'm going over this little tidbit because this counts as major news for him these last few months: TB is done, Tarzan is nearly done with filming but we've had no sneak peaks or major plot leaks, and no news of any future roles.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

After seeing what really good CGI can achieve (ie _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_) I have high hopes they get this reboot right.  I do have quite a bit of faith in this film, mostly because the actors who've joined are picky about their roles and the director isn't some untried film-gopher-who-wants-to-be-a-director.

BTW and OT, _Gone Girl_ was really good. Rosamund Pike for every award going. On the far side of film, I went to a screening of _Tusk_ because a friend of mine is a Kevin Smith fan. Now, bearing in mind I sat through _The Human Centipede_ (ok looked through my fingers and tried not to puke)...holy f**k - just no. No, no, no, no.  I will have nightmares about this film forever.  I'm more of a psychological thriller/old school horror fan and this film is just......*nasty*.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A*fter seeing what really good CGI can achieve (ie Dawn of the Planet of the Apes) I have high hopes they get this reboot right*.  I do have quite a bit of faith in this film, mostly because the actors who've joined are picky about their roles and the director isn't some untried film-gopher-who-wants-to-be-a-director.
> 
> BTW and OT, _Gone Girl_ was really good. Rosamund Pike for every award going. On the far side of film, I went to a screening of _Tusk_ because a friend of mine is a Kevin Smith fan. Now, bearing in mind I sat through _T*he Human Centipede*_ (ok looked through my fingers and tried not to puke)...holy f**k - just no. No, no, no, no.  I will have nightmares about this film forever.  I'm more of a psychological thriller/old school horror fan and this film is just......*nasty*.



When you look at Tarzan's IMBD page and look at the work the listed special and visual effects crews have done (ore really most of the crew overall), I think really good CGI shouldn't be a problem.  I trust that the fake jungle and animals will look real, or as 'real' as they can be. Technology has helped CGI driven movies, like the Apes reboots, or Life of Pi, or even Peter Jackson movies, look that much better. You know it's fake, but it's done so well, you marvel at it instead of constantly thinking 'hey, that's really fake'. 
Though I'm presuming they won't have to CGI Alex's muscles 

You watched The Human Centipede?!?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You watched The Human Centipede?!?



Under duress...lol. The things I do for friends. Oy   Definitely not in my usual lane for film choices.


----------



## Zola24

^^ *Buckeye* Tku for the US MPAA info, and the links  interesting, and depressing.

I also think it's pretty safe to assume that cgi won't be needed for Alex's muscles  although if there's any doubt, I'm always available  I was also available for AS/BC too  Aint no shame where Alex is involved 









> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard in Generation Kill / Part 5 - A Burning Dog



New s/cap. Those eyes!  and the rest


----------



## a_sussan

* Zola * as always you make my wake up in the morning so much better, who doesn't want to wake up looking at Alex. Thanks dear! :*


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> New s/cap. Those eyes!  and the rest




Great to wake up in the morning seeing this pic of Alex. 
Thanks Zola.


----------



## Zola24

Thank you so much *Sussan* and *RedTopsy* you really made me lol - I feel like some sort of low-grade madame  ensuring Swedish women always wake up with a smile :giggles: And yes, that is a fab edit  and todate Brad Colbert has always been my favourite Alex role  I consider Generation Kill, (even disregarding Alex), to be a classic. And as you've made me feel so good, I'm going to be a little weird and post one of my edits which perfectly illustrates when my Askars' obsession began 













> askarsjustsoswedish:
> 
> We all know exactly when we fell in lust with Askars. This was my jfc moment.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård - Generation Kill, Sgt Brad Colbert
> 
> Photo source: skarsgardnews.com



Tku - I'll be quiet now and normal programming can resume


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks very much for the GK pic they are my favourite


----------



## Zola24

^ Aww *Ophelia*  tku so much - GK is definitely the gift that keeps on giving  (Refrains from posting more AS/BC stuff which is clogging up my pc  I could watch GK on a loop :giggles Alex, wherever you are, I hope you are having a good weekend


----------



## Opheliaballs

I have my fingers crossed for new pictures today as I think Sweden are playing football this afternoon


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, I wondered that too  Although he's gonna be one sad Swede if they don't beat Liechtenstein 





justwandering-neverlost


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates and pretty, ladies.

Pic from a second wrap party that was held on Saturday I think (October 11, 2014):





""Tarzan" & A very liquored up "Kwete" i was attempting the evil monkey face from Family guy! #WrapParty antics!


(Source:  *itsosy* @ instagr.am)


Based on twitter and this pic, it sounds like he's still in London.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^^ *Buckeye* Tku for the US MPAA info, and the links  interesting, and depressing.
> 
> I also think it's pretty safe to assume that cgi won't be needed for Alex's muscles  although if there's any doubt, I'm always available  I was also available for AS/BC too  Aint no shame where Alex is involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New s/cap. *Those eyes! * and the rest



I saw clips of TB but I didn't see the series for a few more months, but watched GK first. And yeah, those eyes. And he can act!

There was another Tarzan wrap party on Saturday and the actor who plays Kwete posted a pic of he and Alex on Instagram:

http://instagram.com/p/uFoNTJQSii/?modal=true

ETA: internet coke to Santress.

I'm presuming that while principal filming is done there is still work for him to do, pick up shots/reshoots other odds and ends.

He's looking good, though I wish the lighting were better in the pic!


----------



## Zola24

^ *Santress* and *Buckeye* - At last!  Tku for the photo - looking good  I'm loving these multiple wrap parties - they can have as many as they want 

Buckeye, yes, Alex does a lot of acting with his eyes  
("It's all in the eyes" - Alex on Clint Eastwood at the GQ Men of the Year '09. You're the exactly the same Alex )


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress and Buckeye for wrap party pic! He's looking good


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks very muchly santress 

He looks good enough to eat


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, no Alex no post, I guess.
Funny I'm the only one getting called out on this given recent posts.


----------



## jooa

^^ I'm sorry, but is it Alex related?

ETA. Thanks Ladies for all beautiful pics, gifs and words  This drought is very destructive. Only a few pics for the last few months, good that there are at all


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep, there's always a few very obvious signs the thread is struggling.

Bag, did you get a hand slap?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep, there's always a few very obvious signs the thread is struggling.
> 
> Bag, did you get a hand slap?



Yep, see above.


----------



## Bandwagons

I wonder if he'll go back to his beloved beer now that shooting is done.


----------



## Zola24

^ Bandwagons, whilst Alex is still around 'industry' people and finishing off, I would say only in moderation - once he's again truly free, I think it's probably quite likely  Either way it looks like there'll soon be some more fun Swedish gatherings in the Hollywood Hills  http://way-of-the-gun.tumblr.com/post/100041767237/this-is-why-holder-has-been-scarce-look-at-what Eta: Joel's new house 






ine-vest


----------



## a_sussan

So Joel are moving to HW and Alex moving to NYC. .


----------



## Zola24

^ Sussan :giggles: I would imagine Alex will keep his place in LA, and get a place in NYC, and wherever else takes his fancy if he wishes. Gotta spend that 'fu' money somehow (lol)


----------



## a_sussan

I didn't think that he would sell his house in HW, but I think that he will spend more time in NYC than in HW. He always seems to be happier on the east cost. Even thought I would rather have him buying a apartment/house in London.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh Sussan  Sorry I know you didn't  And yes, Alex always seems much happier in NYC, like Stockholm, it really suits him  Anywhere really where there's loads going on and he can walk around relatively unnoticed must feel so good


----------



## gloomyharlow

After moving to New York why would he not sell his house in L.A? He also has an Apt. in Sweden that he owns which I understand never selling since Sweden is his real home/family/real friends etc. but L.A.? Especially when his crazy ex and new husband just bought a house right down the street? Yeah, I could see Alex selling the place when the opportunity is right. Alex seems happier in Sweden, UK, and NY then he ever was in L.A. He always looked so miserable there. My opinion anyway 


Joel's new place is beautiful but L.A. homes never attracted me. That whole thing with Sharon Tate tainted L.A for me when it comes to homes and canyons :cry:


----------



## jooa

^^ Few years ago it was heard that Alex sold his apartment in Stockholm and now when he's there, he's staying in his mom's apartment.

Many people associated with the film industry have a house in LA, it doesn't interfere them also have a house/apartment somewhere else. It's probably a convenient way to still keep an eye on his career and also Joel's decision confirms it. Joel also seems to prefer Sweden where he has his own business but bought a house in LA.


----------



## BagBerry13

As far as I know Alex never had a flat in Stockholm. He lived in one of the many flats owned (or bought) by Stellan. When he's visiting he's mostly staying with his dad (as said by him in interviews).
And of course it's normal to own a house in LA for industry people at least. Though there's still this false impression you have to be on the ground to not miss anything in the industry. There are enough people who proved it different. So, good for Alex getting out of LA, can only help him. Maybe he'll connect with his artsy side again.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I thought he owned an Apt. in Sweden....I remember some nutjob "fan" even posting pictures of the name of the doorbell/mail box of the Apt. a while ago on Inst. and it said "A. Skarsgard". Could be that Stellan has all the kids names on the least of his Apts... but it's weird when Bill said in his interviews of few times that Gustaf let him stay in his Apt. and that G. always helped him out when he was out of a job and couldn't pay rent. Gustaf let him stay for free anytime he was away doing Vikings. 

I remember reading Alex saying he would stay with his mom when in Sweden but I don't recall anything about staying with his dad. I'm not good with remembering every detail of every interview he's done. It's too many interviews to remember since 2008 lol but how weird it would be living with your dad and the young pretty wife who happens to be your age...and the older son being gorgeous and all....it's like a Tele Novela waiting to happen.  In my family, forget it. That kind of thing isn't permitted.   Maybe in Sweden it's no big deal.

And Joel's Burger's place looks delicious


----------



## jooa

I also read somewhere (probably on some fanforum, so who knows) that Alex had his own apartment in Stockholm but sold it even before he bought his current home in LA. In the interviews I read that Alex, when he's in Stockholm, is staying in his family home, which currently is his mom.

When it comes to Bill, it seemed to me that he said in some interviews that he could live with his father (and he lives with him somethimes) but recently he prefers stay in Gustaf place. I haven't read that he stays in Gustaf's apartment due to lack of money but rather because of the greater freedom than he would have in his father's house.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> I thought he owned an Apt. in Sweden....I remember some nutjob "fan" even posting pictures of the name of the doorbell/mail box of the Apt. a while ago on Inst. and it said "A. Skarsgard". Could be that Stellan has all the kids names on the least of his Apts... but it's weird when Bill said in his interviews of few times that Gustaf let him stay in his Apt. and that G. always helped him out when he was out of a job and couldn't pay rent. Gustaf let him stay for free anytime he was away doing Vikings.
> 
> I remember reading Alex saying he would stay with his mom when in Sweden but I don't recall anything about staying with his dad. I'm not good with remembering every detail of every interview he's done. It's too many interviews to remember since 2008 lol but how weird it would be living with your dad and the young pretty wife who happens to be your age...and the older son being gorgeous and all....it's like a Tele Novela waiting to happen.  In my family, forget it. That kind of thing isn't permitted.   Maybe in Sweden it's no big deal.
> 
> And Joel's Burger's place looks delicious



If my dad buys me a flat there would be still my name on the doorbell simply for practical reasons like getting my mail delivered. And just because they stayed at each other's flats doesn't mean they also bought them.
The interview where he said he's staying with his mom is ancient old. I'm sure he's getting along just as fine with his dad as with his mom so why not staying at either places when you're there for a visit which is, most of the time, not more than two weeks. I'm doing the same when I'm home. And I'm not getting horny around every relative (or related by marriage) that is my age just because we're in the same room. As we all know he likes them blonde and skinny.


----------



## Bandwagons

I assume that the LA house will just become a Skarsgard family home, with Alex, Bill, and Gustaf all roaming through when they have to be in California. Seems more practical that way.


----------



## Blue Irina

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, I wondered that too  Although he's gonna be one sad Swede if they don't beat Liechtenstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justwandering-neverlost



We need, I mean HE needs more blue shirts in his wardrobe.


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> I also read somewhere (probably on some fanforum, so who knows) that Alex had his own apartment in Stockholm but sold it even before he bought his current home in LA. In the interviews I read that Alex, when he's in Stockholm, is staying in his family home, which currently is his mom.
> 
> When it comes to Bill, it seemed to me that he said in some interviews that he could live with his father (and he lives with him somethimes) but recently he prefers stay in Gustaf place. I haven't read that he stays in Gustaf's apartment due to lack of money but rather because of the greater freedom than he would have in his father's house.




It's sometimes depends a lot from the translations that people make from these interviews and they aren't 100% accurate. The whole "living free in Gustaf Apt..." I read from an interview translated by someone on Tumblr but I don't remember what Tumblr page it was... and it was last year. God knows where I read it... and _if_ it was from that page run by that girl that loves Bill one day and hates him the next (Billpoliticuswhat'sitcall) 
With Alex, It makes a lot of sense living in the family home with his mom and that's what I remember reading clearly because it was said a lot of times in different interviews. I just thought he still had his little Apt. on the side but I guess he sold it. What I don't recall is anything about living with his dad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> It's sometimes depends a lot from the translations that people make from these interviews and they aren't 100% accurate. The whole "living free in Gustaf Apt..." I read from an interview translated by someone on Tumblr but I don't remember what Tumblr page it was... and it was last year. God knows where I read it... and _if_ it was from that page run by that girl that *loves Bill one day and hates him the next *(Billpoliticuswhat'sitcall)
> With Alex, It makes a lot of sense living in the family home with his mom and that's what I remember reading clearly because it was said a lot of times in different interviews. I just thought he still had his little Apt. on the side but I guess he sold it. What I don't recall is anything about living with his dad.



She's an odd bod and posts stuff that has no basis in ummm.....reality. And she attacks other fans.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> If my dad buys me a flat there would be still my name on the doorbell simply for practical reasons like getting my mail delivered. And just because they stayed at each other's flats doesn't mean they also bought them.
> The interview where he said he's staying with his mom is ancient old. I'm sure he's getting along just as fine with his dad as with his mom so why not staying at either places when you're there for a visit which is, most of the time, not more than two weeks. I'm doing the same when I'm home. And I'm not getting horny around every relative (or related by marriage) that is my age just because we're in the same room. As we all know he likes them blonde and skinny.



I'm gonna be blunt because that is how I have always been. If my step son (who is not blood related to me at all...and we just happen to be the same age..) were to come live with us and I accidently walked into _this_ while trying to go to the bathroom to get some diapers for the baby...







Sh** will go down. 

This is just _human nature_ not just Tele Novela stuff. I'm just saying. Not many will admit to it. 



Bandwagons said:


> I assume that the LA house will just become a Skarsgard family home, with Alex, Bill, and Gustaf all roaming through when they have to be in California. Seems more practical that way.




This is a good idea, although I am hoping he does sell it. Like I said before, I just don't like L.A. when it comes to homes and safety. Plus that house he bought looks so square-like. Doesn't look homely at all.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Ah yes, I think she ruined the Bill Skarsgard thread here.


I think with certain people they make a mistake putting a celebrity on a pedestal thinking they're perfect. Their worship leads them to try and gather every possible detail of their lives. Then as they start exposing the celebrities flaws, they become upset that he's not all they thought he was. 


As for Alex, he's lived in LA 10 years. He can be bi-coastal like every other wealthy actor maintaining several residences.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's an odd bod and posts stuff that has no basis in ummm.....reality. And she attacks other fans.




I'm not sure if it was from that billpoliticus page that I read that "Bill living in Gustaf Apt. for free etc." interview, but goodness knows. It was on Tumblr last year. I haven't looked at the Bill tag in Tumblr in a while is she still running that page?




Ms Kiah said:


> Ah yes, I think she ruined the Bill Skarsgard thread here.
> 
> 
> I think with certain people they make a mistake putting a celebrity on a pedestal thinking they're perfect. Their worship leads them to try and gather every possible detail of their lives. Then as they start exposing the celebrities flaws, they become upset that he's not all they thought he was.
> 
> 
> As for Alex, he's lived in LA 10 years. He can be bi-coastal like every other wealthy actor. Almost everyone maintains several residences and still often stay in hotels.




I agree you can't put these actors in pedestals because they are all human and the truth is no one is perfect. Not even Alex. I hear he is the most stubborn Skarsgard in the family and that's quite a flaw. Even his friends mentions that as his biggest flaw


----------



## Idun

I am certain I remember someone selling their flat, saying it had been owned by Alex. I could have seen it on a Swedish website though  I don't think he has owned a flat in Sweden for many years. I think he - they - live at their parent's depending on what fits the most in the moment. It might be at My's most often because she's at home in Sweden the most. 

The Bill stan mistranslates to make it fit whatever she wants it to mean so I wouldn't take anything she wrote about Bill for certain :censor:


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> After moving to New York why would he not sell his house in L.A? He also has an Apt. in Sweden that he owns which I understand never selling since Sweden is his real home/family/real friends etc. but L.A.? Especially when his crazy ex and new husband just bought a house right down the street? Yeah, I could see Alex selling the place when the opportunity is right. Alex seems happier in Sweden, UK, and NY then he ever was in L.A. He always looked so miserable there. My opinion anyway
> 
> 
> Joel's new place is beautiful but L.A. homes never attracted me. That whole thing with Sharon Tate tainted L.A for me when it comes to homes and canyons :cry:



LA is quite large and spread out so KB isn't really right down the street. Besides they broke up 3 1/2 years ago and she simply isn't a concern anymore. They've both moved on. She's just one person out of 15 million in LA.

Sharon Tate was killed 45 years ago so that shouldn't be a concern either. LA isn't any less safe than any other large metropolitan city. 

Most of the major studios and production companies have their offices in LA, so that's why actors often maintain a residence there. He may also buy a place in NY and eventually Stockholm. No need to sell the place in LA. It beats using a hotel room on extended visits. And it's warm in the winter.

He's not mentioned currently having a flat in Stockholm. And I also remember his comment about staying with My. But there's no reason to worry about either his or Megan's behavior toward each other if they were under the same roof. I don't think they will rush to jump each other simply because of their ages. And I doubt Stellan is worried about it either. For example, we don't worry about Alex and Sam's new wife. They're all just in-laws and behave accordingly. 

Alex has mentioned being stubborn a couple of times, but I don't remember his family members discussing it. Perhaps you can give a link for this. Besides I always assumed his "stubbornness" was really a facet of his drive and determination.


----------



## Zola24

^ @*audiogirl* Great post. Tku


----------



## Opheliaballs

I thought I was a great post too audiogirl.

I did remember reading that article will Bill a while ago but I can't stand the tumblr page it was posted on as I find the persons opinions vile.

As for Alex's stuborness I quite like as its made him determined to succeed


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I* am certain I remember someone selling their flat, saying it had been owned by Alex.* I could have seen it on a Swedish website though  I don't think he has owned a flat in Sweden for many years. *I think he - they - live at their parent's depending on what fits the most in the moment.* It might be at My's most often because she's at home in Sweden the most.
> 
> The Bill stan mistranslates to make it fit whatever she wants it to mean so I wouldn't take anything she wrote about Bill for certain :censor:



I think it wasn't that Alex had owned it, but that he'd lived there. But I'm too lazy to go back through several years of Tumblr archives. 

He has mentioned staying at both My's and Stellan's when he's visiting, and that makes sense, as already mentioned he's really not home that much anyway.



audiogirl said:


> LA is quite large and spread out so KB isn't really right down the street. Besides they broke up 3 1/2 years ago and she simply isn't a concern anymore. They've both moved on. She's just one person out of 15 million in LA.
> 
> Sharon Tate was killed 45 years ago so that shouldn't be a concern either. *LA isn't any less safe than any other large metropolitan city. *
> 
> *Most of the major studios and production companies have their offices in LA, so that's why actors often maintain a residence there. He may also buy a place in NY and eventually Stockholm. No need to sell the place in LA. It beats using a hotel room on extended visits. And it's warm in the winter.*
> 
> He's not mentioned currently having a flat in Stockholm. And I also remember his comment about staying with My. But there's no reason to worry about either his or Megan's behavior toward each other if they were under the same roof. I don't think they will rush to jump each other simply because of their ages. And I doubt Stellan is worried about it either. For example, we don't worry about Alex and Sam's new wife. They're all just in-laws and behave accordingly.
> 
> Alex has mentioned being stubborn a couple of times, but I don't remember his family members discussing it. Perhaps you can give a link for this. Besides I always assumed his "stubbornness" was really a facet of his drive and determination.



This. LA has 'other' issues, such as earthquakes, droughts, flooding, and fires. But that can also all be dealt with accordingly (and I'd still live there, if I could. I liked it). And if I were moving to NYC I'd be checking sea rise and storm surge maps. Every place has its hazards, or whatever people deem to be hazards.

He can probably afford two places now, so I don't see why he wouldn't, for all the reasons mentioned already.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> The Bill stan mistranslates to make it fit whatever she wants it to mean so I wouldn't take anything she wrote about Bill for certain :censor:




I think if she hates the guy so much she should just shut it down and open a site for someone she does like. Seems useless to have a site dedicated on someone you hate but anyway, that's the internet for ya. 




audiogirl said:


> LA is quite large and spread out so KB isn't really right down the street. Besides they broke up 3 1/2 years ago and she simply isn't a concern anymore. They've both moved on. She's just one person out of 15 million in LA.
> 
> Sharon Tate was killed 45 years ago so that shouldn't be a concern either. LA isn't any less safe than any other large metropolitan city.
> 
> Most of the major studios and production companies have their offices in LA, so that's why actors often maintain a residence there. He may also buy a place in NY and eventually Stockholm. No need to sell the place in LA. It beats using a hotel room on extended visits. And it's warm in the winter.
> 
> He's not mentioned currently having a flat in Stockholm. And I also remember his comment about staying with My. But there's no reason to worry about either his or Megan's behavior toward each other if they were under the same roof. I don't think they will rush to jump each other simply because of their ages. And I doubt Stellan is worried about it either. For example, we don't worry about Alex and Sam's new wife. They're all just in-laws and behave accordingly.
> 
> Alex has mentioned being stubborn a couple of times, but I don't remember his family members discussing it. Perhaps you can give a link for this. Besides I always assumed his "stubbornness" was really a facet of his drive and determination.




*1-* I mention Sharon Tate's murder because even though it's been over 45 years her death together with the death of her friends and the murder's of the LA Bianca's the very next night by the Manson Family, still holds up today as one of the most horrific murder's in the annals of crimes. It can still happen today despite all the high tech stuff we have. Did you see Sofia Coppola's Bling Ring film? Luckily all those kids wanted was Gucci's bags and Paris Hilton's shoe's. Security up on those hills isn't any safer today as it was back then. That was my point.


*2-* Alex may have moved on from the horror that was Kate Bosworth but Kate, despite being married now, has not moved on from Alex going by her odd behavior at this year's Coachella as witnessed by people working there this year. Story posted on this thread as well as several other places like Facebook, twitter and such. I'm glad Los Feliz is a huge place for Alex's sake but still hoping Alex sells that ghastly looking square house anyway. Heard recently Kate's trying to have a baby with her husband, so wishing her the best. At least I hear she's a great step mother to her husband's kid so I give her that. 


*3-* I know about production places and such. I live in NY. NY is expensive and becoming a rich person's state as the day goes by. I never seen so much homelessness since I lived here all my life. Crime is up as well. The subway system is more expensive, filled with more rats, human excrement, urine and pan handlers. But anyway...let him move here. Maybe I see him one day in the middle of isle 5 in K-mart.  


*4-* As for Stellan's wife, living with them, etc. you guys do know I was half kidding yesterday right? But in all seriousness,  in some family's things like this do happen. We don't know the Skarsgard's personally to know what could or couldn't happen. We can just hope the family is as close knit as they appear to be which it seems they genuinely are. Besides, I'm sure at the moment Alex has eyes for his girlfriend and no one else. 


*5-* Alex stubbornness has been mentioned by friends in interviews. A lot of interviews are posted in that Skarsgard family Yuku page. You could try searching there. My time is limited online so I can't go back to searching it.



Anyway done talking about this topic. I hope there's some *Tarzan* news or some news on his other film *Hidden* which seems to have been shelved. He dropped so much weight for that movie to just be thrown away like that never to be seen.


----------



## Blue Vertigo

Hi everyone I am new here, this is my first post but I have followed you for months.I just read Gloomy Harlow writing about Alex having eyes only for his girlfriend at the moment.Well how do you know he has one? Never heard that before..can you just tell us something more about it?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Let me clarify before some folks have heart attacks on this thread: I meant whatever woman (girlfriend) he's with at the moment that he keeps in private. I'm sure Alex isn't running solo since he dumped what's her face and just because it's not all over the media, doesn't mean she doesn't exist.  Not all women have the pap's on speed dial and are thirsty for attention like that ex. I'm sure he has a girlfriend in the down low and keeps it private, therefore has his attention on that. That's all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gloomy, you know the craziness of yore will erupt if you mention a girlfriend, right? 







I wouldn't equate the intelligence of Paris Hilton with the security concerns of any other inhabitants of the Hollywood Hills.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

That gif! :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> That gif! :lolots:



I believe it's Cocolo's from the Kimmykakes thread.


----------



## gloomyharlow

That gif made me spill juice all over my keyboard lol 


And yes that's why I had to clarify what I said about privacy/down low girlfriend etc. because that person just posted to this site after I mentioned "girlfriend" in my comment. I don't want hysteria. I forget sometimes that some folks out there think Alex has been a celibate monk since 2011 and has been saving himself for marriage.


----------



## audiogirl

I haven't seen people assume he's celebate, but they do laugh when he's paired with any of the names that turn up via silly gossip, like Katie Holmes. And it's entirely possible that he's casually dating with no steady girlfriend at all. 

Btw didn't Bosworth sell her house in the Hollywood Hills and move to Montana?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I haven't seen people assume he's celebate, but they do laugh when he's paired with any of the names that turn up via silly gossip, like Katie Holmes. And it's entirely possible that he's casually dating with no steady girlfriend at all.
> 
> *Btw didn't Bosworth sell her house in the Hollywood Hills and move to Montana?*



I don't follow the lives of has-beens/gonna-be's-but-never-were's that are on the downhill run to _"whatever happened to?"_.  Rearview mirror and all that.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't pay attention to them either. I just Googled it today since I had no idea where her house was, but I like to keep my facts straight. They may have looked at houses in Los Feliz last year, but the only recent news was about selling her house in the Hollywood Hills and moving to Montana, where he already had property. No recent mention of Los Feliz.

I figured they were retrenching since their careers were dead, and it's cheaper to live in Montana.


----------



## Blue Vertigo

gloomyharlow:	Let me clarify before some folks have heart attacks on this thread: I meant whatever woman (girlfriend) he's with at the moment that he keeps in private. I'm sure Alex isn't running solo since he dumped what's her face and just because it's not all over the media, doesn't mean she doesn't exist. Not all women have the pap's on speed dial and are thirsty for attention like that ex. I'm sure he has a girlfriend in the down low and keeps it private, therefore has his attention on that. That's all.

Gloomyharlow, I just asked where you had taken information, only because this fan site is my main source of news about Alex, and a new girlfriend was never mentioned here, so I thought you knew something we all didn't.that's all. No heart attacks because I do also think Alex has love interests maybe outside the star system, but I thought you were referring to something 'official'. So I just came out now writing on this site because I am too lazy to look on the internet for news about the Tall One while you girls are instead all so good at it!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

@Gloomy, I'll just say that I find equating, safety wise, a gruesome cult murder from the 60s with a teenage crime ring from the aughts a bit of a logical jump. Different types of crime, decades apart, in communities that aren't that close to each other. It would be like me equating the current safety of Queens by comparing it to the the 60's crime stats of the Bronx. Or New Rochelle to Chappaqua.

As to any possible, actual girlfriend: I don't think anyone who follows Alex thinks he's been celibate the last three and a half years. But I also don't think he's got anything serious going on. I know that what would happen, privacy wise, once he got serious with someone, has been the subject of fandom speculation for years. I'm of the camp that thinks he'd be private, but not hide her either. But who knows, maybe he's secretly married and the father of triplets! 

@Free: 'has been'? Now now, she's in a movie with Julianne Moore, and is filming a movie with John Travolta. She's still got a career, darn it!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ssshhhh Buckeye....lol.


----------



## jooa

Alex as a monk? It would be that one of the things in which I couldn't belive the most  ...

.. and I agree with Buckeye, Alex will be very private but I think he won't hide his real girlfriend. We know that Alex can not be seen with a woman without speculations that she's his girlfriend, so for him there is no point in hiding the real one because about him and women will always be some rumors   On the contrary, it could eliminate future rumors that always appear when he's with a female and you know that no one is immune to them, I think his real girlfriend won't be also, especially, that she won't be with him most of the time (and if she will be with him, it will be seen) because he's still busy in different parts of the world.


----------



## Opheliaballs

@buckeye pmsfl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ssshhhh Buckeye....lol.




Sorry! I forgot that not everyone was invited to the wedding and the baby shower! 

FYI, the triplets have matching Hammarby onesies. 

/snark


----------



## a_sussan

lol... so love this thread


----------



## Zola24

^ *Sussan* and *Buckeye* :lolots:

@*Blue Vertigo* :welcome2:

Also thank you all for the great posts  but more importantly, Alex where are you?  No tweets, nothing! 

Eta: As an apology for turning the page - a Viking Sex God just walking the streets  How can this man go unnoticed? I'm impressed with your Ninja skills Askars 













mycelebrityfantasy

Eta2: *Free* - love your Ninja p/shop :'D so many inappropriate thoughts


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bringing back one of my old photoshops...lol




Source: moi'


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hahahahahaha thanks free and zola for the pics and gifs that ninja one is so funny I've not seen it before 

I'm surprised that he hasn't been spotted out and about in London 

Hats off though to the lady (if its true) that's managed to capture him


----------



## Hanso.Lena

X


And FYI Alex stays wherever he wants when he's in Stockholm. Sometimes with his mother, sometimes with Stellan (he gave an interview where he said Stellan woke him up so he wouldn't be late the airport).


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As to any possible, actual girlfriend: I don't think anyone who follows Alex thinks he's been celibate the last three and a half years. But I also don't think he's got anything serious going on. I know that what would happen, privacy wise, once he got serious with someone, has been the subject of fandom speculation for years. I'm of the camp that thinks he'd be private, but not hide her either. But who knows, maybe he's secretly married and the father of triplets!


 
The monk/celibate thing -let me clarify - _again _- believe it or not, there's some mentally unstable chicks out there don't like either seeing or knowing that Alex is with someone. I seen it over the years online in various places (not getting into specifics) so yeah... Something in them makes them go tiki tiki boom boom just knowing a person of the opposite sex kisses him or sleeps with him. lol Not all his fans are like that. Some don't care. Some say as long as she's nice and cool, it's fine. Then there are some who do end up caring very much when they know Alex is not in a good relationship (Kate) because it's _so public_ and you can see it all in his face. The guy's a good actor but when he's not working, he's terrible at hiding his misery. 

I'm sure when he was with Amelia Drake, Sara Tun and the other ex's in Sweden, things got out of hand as well but I doubt it was that bad. There's not much media stuff with his ex's in Sweden. A clipping here or there and that's just 2 of his ex's, not all of them. But at the time those came out, his fame was mainly in Sweden, so all he had to deal with was the unstable crazy Swedish fan girls in his homeland. After True Blood, he had to deal with unstable crazy fangirls from _around the world_. At the prime of his fame in True Blood, he was also dating a bunch of actresses. One who was too young & confused & a bit too talkative (Evan), the other a media obsessed reputable "actresses" (Kate) and another actress who did a good job keeping it private but blurted it all out in an interview after the fact (Amanda). 

So, if anyone could get away with getting married, having triplets in secret, it would definitely be Alexander Skarsgard and I honestly couldn't blame him. lol 



audiogirl said:


> I don't pay attention to them either. I just Googled it today since I had no idea where her house was, but I like to keep my facts straight. They may have looked at houses in Los Feliz last year, but the only recent news was about selling her house in the Hollywood Hills and moving to Montana, where he already had property. No recent mention of Los Feliz.
> 
> I figured they were retrenching since their careers were dead, and it's cheaper to live in Montana.


 
If true, good for her. Maybe she is changing her ways. Montana is far from L.A. and maybe she is tired of playing the Hollywood games and speed dialing the pap's. Could be Michael Polish isn't a bad guy after all and he's influenced her to leave. Maybe he can help her finally get healthy again. Montana is gorgeous.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> Hahahahahaha thanks free and zola for the pics and gifs that ninja one is so funny I've not seen it before
> 
> *I'm surprised that he hasn't been spotted out and about in London *
> 
> Hats off though to the lady (if its true) that's managed to capture him



I think he has been out and about, I think he's not as recognized in London as he is in NYC, LA or back home.



Hanso.Lena said:


> X
> 
> 
> And FYI Alex stays wherever he wants when he's in Stockholm. Sometimes with his mother, sometimes with Stellan *(he gave an interview where he said Stellan woke him up so he wouldn't be late the airport).*



That's the one I was thinking of, it was one of the 2011 interviews, he mentioned being hung over and Stellan waking him up.



gloomyharlow said:


> The monk/celibate thing -*let me clarify - again - believe it or not, there's some mentally unstable chicks out there don't like either seeing or knowing that Alex is with someone. *I seen it over the years online in various places (not getting into specifics) so yeah. Something in them makes them go tiki tiki boom boom. lol I'm sure when he was with Amelia Drake, Sara Tun and the other ex's in Sweden, things got out of hand as well, but his fame was mainly in Sweden, so all he had to deal with was the unstable crazy Swedish fan girls in his homeland. After True Blood, he had to deal with unstable crazy fangirls from _around the world_. At the prime of his fame in True Blood, he was also dating a bunch of actresses. One who was too young & confused & *a bit too talkative (Evan)* the other a media obsessed reputable "actresses" (Kate) and another actress who did a good job keeping private but blurted it all out in an interview after the fact (Amanda).
> 
> *So if anyone could get away with getting married and having triplets in secret it would definetly be Alexander Skarsgard and I couldn't blame him*



I think most of his long term fans are well aware of the behavior of certain members of his fandom. I also don't think they're very large in number, though access to social media makes them more obvious. As for the newcomers, hopefully they won't have too much exposure to the 'dark side' of the fandom.

I don't think ERW confirmed the relationship until well after it was over, so I wouldn't put her down as talkative about it.

I understand the logic behind thinking Alex would hide a serious relationship. And if he were doing so, he wouldn't be the first celeb (or non-celeb) to do so. So if it turns out he's been in a relationship it wouldn't surprise me. But I think in the end his stubbornness to do what he wants to do, regardless (irregardless ? ) of the paps or what a small number of 'fans' think, leads me to think he won't hide it. He won't call the paps (and hopefully neither will she) and he won't be obvious, but he's not going to hide her away. And I can see him, whenever he gets married, just doing it and not making a big deal/announcement.



And welcome newbies!!!
:welcome2:


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think he has been out and about, I think he's not as recognized in London as he is in NYC, LA or back home.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one I was thinking of, it was one of the 2011 interviews, he mentioned being hung over and Stellan waking him up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of his long term fans are well aware of the behavior of certain members of his fandom. I also don't think they're very large in number, though access to social media makes them more obvious. As for the newcomers, hopefully they won't have too much exposure to the 'dark side' of the fandom.
> 
> I don't think ERW confirmed the relationship until well after it was over, so I wouldn't put her down as talkative about it.
> 
> I understand the logic behind thinking Alex would hide a serious relationship. And if he were doing so, he wouldn't be the first celeb (or non-celeb) to do so. So if it turns out he's been in a relationship it wouldn't surprise me. But I think in the end his stubbornness to do what he wants to do, regardless (irregardless ? ) of the paps or what a small number of 'fans' think, leads me to think he won't hide it. He won't call the paps (and hopefully neither will she) and he won't be obvious, but he's not going to hide her away. And I can see him, whenever he gets married, just doing it and not making a big deal/announcement.


 
But he did _try_ hiding his relationship with Kate. You noticed he never did announce that they were boyfriend or girlfriend. And they were serious, I mean he took her to Sweden to meet his family and he's met her's. He always said "we are friends, that's it".  Everytime they were out in public, it would be her trying to grab his hand or be very touchy feely and he would let go of her hand or move away. Only in Sweden did he feel a little more comfortable until he saw he was being photographed, then he became cold again. To me, he was publically rejecting that poor woman. At least Kate got a few good shots of them holding hands in the streets in Sweden and her sitting on his lap before he noticed someone was shooting them. But to me, this guy, being the Virgo he is, is going to be super private with the next one (or the one he has now). He learned his lesson with the public, pap's, the crazy fans, etc. I can see Alex getting married in secret and no one finding out until years later like Janet Jackson did. And she did that twice lol


----------



## Idun

I don't think he was trying to hide their relationship. I think he tried - rather desperately - to keep it private by (naively IMO) avoiding to be seen together in public and by not talking about it to the press. A rather hopeless thing when you're hot in the gossip circut and when your girlfriend is trying to do just the opposit (at least concerning being pap'ed). I think post-Kate he's doing what he can to not be seen with any girlfriends/partners/flings/whatever - I can't say I blame him for that. It's pretty obvious that he's not interested in having his private life all over the news - props to him for learning to deal with it.


----------



## a_sussan

I must say +1 to * Idun *


----------



## BagBerry13

I can't remember Alex having had any "crazy" fangirls in Sweden except for that one stalker. The fangirls got out of control in the US and after _True Blood_ exploded.
And none of his other exes was as obvious and talkative as Beige. She really relied on that relationship to keep her relevant. Now she's with an unlucky (I don't wanna say talentless 'cause I haven't seen any of his movies) director who's not generating enough attention for her to keep on top so she's back to her old ways. I mean does anyone really think she's gonna live in Montana forever? This is not gonna be some Brokeback Mountain romantic thing horse riding through the mountains. She's a showgirl, she's gonna get bored there. There is no fashion week in Kalispell.
I don't think Alex is currently dating. He might have his one-night-stands every here and there but I don't think there's anything serious going on. He's committed to his career now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex didn't try to hide the relationship, though he certainly tried to not let the paps get any 'money shots' of he and KB being all 'romantic', especially after the summer of 2010.

@Bag, no fashion week in Kalispell? Perhaps she's working on changing that, working on maintaining the 'fashion icon' status.


----------



## audiogirl

He never had a serious "relationship" with ERW. They went out a few times at the most. He didn't try to hide KB. He just tried to keep the paps from getting good shots. He wasn't rejecting her in public. She knew how he felt about her and PDA. And I'm sure things were different in private. And I doubt that he'd get married in secret and keep it unknown. I figure he'll have a quiet family wedding, but there will be an announcement about it. 

As for the few, but very vocal, nutty fans. They don't think he's celibate; they just get jealous at any woman vaguely associated with him. As if they actually had a chance.


----------



## a_sussan

+1 so with you..


----------



## Missmel

I remember him mentioning in an interview he did when he went to TIFF for Maise, that (I'm paraphrasing and I can't be bothered hunting for it) the hardest thing for a potential girlfriend was to put up with his celebrity. It kind of stood out to me that maybe he has problems with this, and my theory is that he does try to keep them on the down low, I mean, you never see or hear about him brining out on nights out or solo outings, I think that he thinks that he has to do it this way because of his celebrity and they probably(and understandably Imo) have a problem with that. I think he just hasn't worked out yet how to have a relationship in the public eye, or at least one that works out for both of them. 
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## audiogirl

Missmel said:


> I remember him mentioning in an interview he did when he went to TIFF for Maise, that (I'm paraphrasing and I can't be bothered hunting for it) the hardest thing for a potential girlfriend was to put up with his celebrity. It kind of stood out to me that maybe he has problems with this, and my theory is that he does try to keep them on the down low, I mean, you never see or hear about him brining out on nights out or solo outings, I think that he thinks that he has to do it this way because of his celebrity and they probably(and understandably Imo) have a problem with that. I think he just hasn't worked out yet how to have a relationship in the public eye, or at least one that works out for both of them.
> I hope that makes sense.



I find it hard to assume anything about whether or not his girlfriend(s) have a problem with however he approaches his dating arrangements.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is kind of a dead subject (see Gloomy..days of ghosts past..lol)

I think the ex and Alex had competing ideas of privacy vs PR. Nuff said.


----------



## a_sussan

Highup. . 

Highup. ....op...


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is kind of a dead subject (see Gloomy..days of ghosts past..lol)
> 
> I think the ex and Alex had competing ideas of privacy vs PR. Nuff said.


Definitely the case about him and KB. I just have a harder time extrapolating this to all his relationships since we have no info whatsoever.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> I don't think he was trying to hide their relationship. I think he tried - rather desperately - to keep it private by (naively IMO) avoiding to be seen together in public and by not talking about it to the press. A rather hopeless thing when you're hot in the gossip circut and when your girlfriend is trying to do just the opposit (at least concerning being pap'ed). I think post-Kate he's doing what he can to not be seen with any girlfriends/partners/flings/whatever - I can't say I blame him for that. It's pretty obvious that he's not interested in having his private life all over the news - props to him for learning to deal with it.





My point exactly. 


They both had (or have?) the same PR people. That was the weird thing about these two. How is it that in one side of that relationship, you have Kate, who's all lovey dovey, telling/indicating just about anyone, including several European press interviews that Alex was her boyfriend and then on the other side of that relationship is Alex. Alex does the complete opposite, saying he's single, Kate's just a friend, the end. Somebody didn't get the memo. 


I think Kate thought that Alex would be just as easy to maneuver around like Orlando Bloom, who's very easy going with the pap's and press. Not to mention, Orlando had no problem with PDA. He was very chill about being photographed with Kate making out, being dry humped by her in a park, running around in the beach etc. It must have been a shock to her when she saw that Alex was not into any of that. 


I think Alex learned his lesson and I think he will ultimately make sure to be with someone who values and treasures privacy as much as he does.




audiogirl said:


> He never had a serious "relationship" with ERW. They went out a few times at the most. He didn't try to hide KB. He just tried to keep the paps from getting good shots. He wasn't rejecting her in public. She knew how he felt about her and PDA. And I'm sure things were different in private. And I doubt that he'd get married in secret and keep it unknown. I figure he'll have a quiet family wedding, but there will be an announcement about it.
> 
> As for the few, but very vocal, nutty fans. They don't think he's celibate; they just get jealous at any woman vaguely associated with him. As if they actually had a chance.




How do you know he didn't have a serious relationship with Evan? How do you know they went out a few times the most? For all we know he could have been with Evan for a year and not even know it. For all we know it could have been serious and he really loved her. We don't know that's the point. 


Like I said to my reply to *Idun ^*; He denied KB in interviews. He denied KB when asked if she was his girlfriend and said they were friends only. He didn't even want her to touch him when they walked in the street. I don't know where you are from, but that to me is hiding someone. Granted, KB can be a little too stifling with the PDA, but denying you are dating someone or even holding their hand when it's obvious you love that person is disrespectful.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is kind of a dead subject (see Gloomy..days of ghosts past..lol)




What do you mean by that? Someone quote's me, I just answer them. Quite frankly I'm tired of talking about that relationship since they broke up like 3 years ago, so yeah, dead subject, but is there any Alex news? Nope. Although we can talk about Anne Rice talking sh** about Alex playing Lestat from Facebook yesterday. it's better then talking about some ex from years ago. A fan mention Alex playing Lestat in a new TV series and Anne said absolutely not if I had a say. Fans went crazy. The screen cap's on tumblr somewhere. Her fans kept saying Alex was too old, he was ugly, not British, then there were fans defending Alex. I'll post the link if you guys want. Change the subject and at least it's Alex related. Anne Rice could be such a ***** sometimes.


----------



## audiogirl

ERW was distinctly occupied elsewhere. And she's never claimed they had an extended relationship. 

Early on with KB he said he was single (since the relationship was new). Later on he said he wouldn't discuss his private life. He didn't hide KB. They were seen together in public all the time. He just avoided PDA.

Not everything a celeb does in public is orchestrated by their PR people. KB did whatever she wanted to get attention, regardless of Alex's wishes. It was most certainly a sore point between them. But if she knew how he felt about her (and PDA), a lack of PDA wouldn't indicate a lack of genuine affection to her. Even if some fans perceive it differently.

You know. She's old dead news. See ya.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Geez Gloomy I was kidding but the reaction re: girlfriend talk (ie; your own) is EXACTLY what I was talking about.

*smdh*


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Geez Gloomy I was kidding but the reaction re: girlfriend talk (ie; your own) is EXACTLY what I was talking about.
> 
> *smdh*





If I sounded terse, I didn't mean it towards you. I didn't know you were kidding around... plus I am just dead tired of talking about _you know what_  that ended 3 years ago. I got my period, not in a great mood, and I was trying to reply as quickly as I could on this thread to the folks who were replying to my comments. But I'm tired of that subject and done with it. I have nothing else to add and said all I need to say.


And I'm not too thrilled with the way Anne Rice referred to Alex as if Alex was not good enough to play a certain character from her books That rubbed me the wrong way when I read it today. I guess she's only seen him in TB.  She could have worded it differently. She could also delete those negative comments about him from her fans on her facebook page too.


Anyway...


----------



## Opheliaballs

I don't think he was trying to hide his relationship, but just felt uncomfortable with PDA.

Just came across this interview with Stellan, sorry if it has been posted already. And i think Anne Rice can go and f**k herself over those comments

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...-in-order-of-disappearance-new-review-q-and-a


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Ophelia, some new some old.. like father like sons..


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Thanks Ophelia, some new some old.. like father like sons..



Sådär lagom..


----------



## RedTopsy

I don´t think Alex is interested in playing another vampirerole (as Lestat). 
Been there, done that. Time to move on now. 
(but of course, I could be wrong)

On Anne Rice FB-page her response to Alex as Lestat: 
"He is associated with another vampire franchise". 
I think that was her main reason in the response. 

Lol, there are many fans that are suggesting Alex as Lestat. 
Also many suggestings for Jared Leto as Lestat. 

https://www.facebook.com/annericefanpage/posts/10152844705875452


----------



## Kitkath70

RedTopsy said:


> I don´t think Alex is interested in playing another vampirerole (as Lestat).
> Been there, done that. Time to move on now.
> (but of course, I could be wrong)
> 
> On Anne Rice FB-page her response to Alex as Lestat:
> "He is associated with another vampire franchise".
> I think that was her main reason in the response.
> 
> Lol, there are many fans that are suggesting Alex as Lestat.
> Also many suggestings for Jared Leto as Lestat.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/annericefanpage/posts/10152844705875452


Agree! I don't think Anne Rice was slamming Alex at all.  She's simply stating, from a business point of view,  that no studio would cast Alex, who is already famous for playing Eric Northman, as Lestat and I totally agree. Besides Alex probably wouldn't want to do it anyway. He's been there, done that and did it really F'n well


----------



## Opheliaballs

Just found this about hidden does it mean it's finally getting released next year

http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/movie/hidden/


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks Ophelia.  Haha and i agree with Stellan...everyone is your best friend 2am. 

Fun that there are so many who suggesting Alex. 




   But as you said, i don´t think he is interesting in playing another vampire. 
Been there, done that. But if he would do another vampire role, it would just feel so..wrong. 




   For me at least.


----------



## audiogirl

Rice wasn't slamming him at all. But she may be wrong about studios not wanting him as a vampire. They might even see the established association as a plus, using Eric's fame as a draw. Regardless, Alex wouldn't want the role. It's precisely the kind of type casting he avoids.


----------



## Bandwagons

She wasn't slamming him, but Anne Rice is still a nutjob. It's a shame, too. I absolutely loved her work until about 10 years ago.


----------



## BagBerry13

I didn't even know Anne Rice was still a thing. Haven't heard from her in ages. Wouldn't get my panties in a twist over people that don't count.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anne Rice is not afraid of speaking up. She did the same thing with "Interview with a Vampire" and Tom Cruise. He was amusing in the role of Lestat but I think she was right about him.

She says things that are whack sometimes but..it's her work..can't begrudge her an opinion on it.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anne Rice is not afraid of speaking up. She did the same thing with "Interview with a Vampire" and Tom Cruise. *He was amusing in the role of Lestat but I think she was right about him.
> *
> She says things that are whack sometimes but..it's her work..can't begrudge her an opinion on it.



True! But I would say the same about Brad. Somehow I never bought both of them. Maybe because I had different ideas about vampires. Or I'm not the biggest fan of Brad.


----------



## Bandwagons

She took it back after they made the movie, though. I remember the VHS having an introduction from Anne saying how wonderful Tom was in the role.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> Just found this about hidden *does it mean it's finally getting released next year*
> 
> http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/movie/hidden/



Posted similar info last week, and I'll repost one of my replies:

"Once again, I have no idea what might happen now that WB has submitted  The Hidden for a rating, and received one. I think that whatever they  intend to do with it it'll happen well before Tarzan.

ETA: I'll note that I'm going over this little tidbit because this  counts as major news for him these last few months: TB is done, Tarzan  is nearly done with filming but we've had no sneak peaks or major plot  leaks, and no news of any future roles.         "



Bandwagons said:


> She wasn't slamming him, but Anne Rice is still a nutjob. It's a shame, too. I absolutely loved her work until about 10 years ago.



She wasn't slamming him, but yeah she's become something of a nutjob, I stopped reading her after The Body Thief and a couple of the Mayfair Witches books.


And no, I doubt that even if the studio for some reason would offer it to him that he'd say yes, waaay too much typecasting.

As for Tarzan, the second unit director tweeted this this morning:

Tarzan Wrapped.......I'm going to have a lie down now. 

https://twitter.com/woolfenden_s/status/523436037230841856

So maybe they're really done with production and will move full steam ahead on post production and Alex can go home to Stockholm and be ninja there.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the Tarzan news - I feel so good about this movie  and wherever Alex lands next I hope he is as happy as I feel, and if there is a friendly fan around with a camera I'll be even happier


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Hi there Ladies 
I just dropped by and am impressed that you still hold on to this thread even if the news drought turned into a famine  kudos to you big time!



I've read a few pages back that you discussed if Alexander would sell his house in L. A. No he won't. He lives in L.A. for over 10 years and since then the city has become 'home away from home' to him  even if he likes New York better. 

Regarding the housing situation and if Alexander owns/had owned an apartment in Stockholm:
- Alexander moved into his own small rental apartment after he was done with his mandatory military service. The apartment was located in the north-western part of Södermalm, in the quarters of Hornstull. He shared the flat with Gustaf and Stellan supported them moneywise. 
Alexander gave up on that apartment because he spent more and more time in L.A. and back then he was to short moneywise to keep it (that was before he moved there officially).

- After that Gustaf got a new flat near Mosebacke Torg on Söder and shared it with Sam. 
In 2008 Gustaf moved in with his back then girlfriend Hanna into her flat and shortly after that Sam moved in with his now wife Sanna into her old apartment (they moved into a condo just 4 blocks from the family's home shortly before their wedding last year). So, Eija took over the Mosebacke apartment which she still shares with her cousin. 

- After Gustaf and Hanna split off he moved back into his mom's home (the original family home) for about a year before he brought himself a condo in the same building almost 2 years ago.

- After Stellan and My separated Stellan left the family home and moved into a smaller apartment on Götgatan. Then he and Megan relocated into a bigger apartment 2 streets away from the old one. But since about 2 years they're living in a condo just 3 blocks west of the original family home. 

- Bill moved out of the family home about 3 years ago when he got the job on Hemlock Grove. He lived in rental apartment in Vancouver, in hotels while shooting other movies and when he was back home in Stockholm for just some weeks he stayed as Stellan's condo. This year he rented a house in Malibu during award- + pilot season and since he's got more spare time this year he stays at Gustaf's condo (since Gustaf is away business wise) but Bill pays for it  not much though, but enough to cover the mortgage. 

- Since Bill moved out My remodeled the family home. A while ago one room was turned into a 'data room' (small home office) but it functions as a guest room too  this is where Alexander stays when he hits home. Valter still lives with My and he kept his room of course. But she turned a few rooms into a therapist office where she holds her treatment session. 

Regarding the nameplate picture which floats around the interwebs: 
Besides the fact that I think it is quite invasive that someone took a picture of someone else's nameplate inside an apartment building with a locked up entrance door (so that not each and everyone just strolls by) and put it online without the owner's permission  - this nameplate does definitely NOT belong to any of those Skarsgård's who fans are interested in. Same goes for the 'mailbox on Öland' picture. 
Stellan Skarsgård's grandfather changed his last name from 'Nilsson' to 'Skarsgård. He had several children among them 3 boys who passed the new name on. So, yes, everyone who's got this last name is related with each other but only Stellan and his family are celebrities. And even if Stellan still owns a summerhouse on Öland the mailbox on that said picture does NOT belong to him but to a family who lives on Öland all year round and they've got nothing to do with the entertainment industry but deserve their privacy.



:shame: I'm sorry, if I sound too harsh but I've read so many speculations and other crap lately (not here! but on other sites)  and I know that these people come here to read too, so I just want to set the record straight over here, thanks.


----------



## BagBerry13

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Hi there Ladies
> I just dropped by and am impressed that you still hold on to this thread even if the news drought turned into a famine  kudos to you big time!
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a few pages back that you discussed if Alexander would sell his house in L. A. No he won't. He lives in L.A. for over 10 years and since then the city has become 'home away from home' to him  even if he likes New York better.
> 
> Regarding the housing situation and if Alexander owns/had owned an apartment in Stockholm:
> - Alexander moved into his own small rental apartment after he was done with his mandatory military service. The apartment was located in the north-western part of Södermalm, in the quarters of Hornstull. He shared the flat with Gustaf and Stellan supported them moneywise.
> Alexander gave up on that apartment because he spent more and more time in L.A. and back then he was to short moneywise to keep it (that was before he moved there officially).
> 
> - After that Gustaf got a new flat near Mosebacke Torg on Söder and shared it with Sam.
> In 2008 Gustaf moved in with his back then girlfriend Hanna into her flat and shortly after that Sam moved in with his now wife Sanna into her old apartment (they moved into a condo just 4 blocks from the family's home shortly before their wedding last year). So, Eija took over the Mosebacke apartment which she still shares with her cousin.
> 
> - After Gustaf and Hanna split off he moved back into his mom's home (the original family home) for about a year before he brought himself a condo in the same building almost 2 years ago.
> 
> - After Stellan and My separated Stellan left the family home and moved into a smaller apartment on Götgatan. Then he and Megan relocated into a bigger apartment 2 streets away from the old one. But since about 2 years they're living in a condo just 3 blocks west of the original family home.
> 
> - Bill moved out of the family home about 3 years ago when he got the job on Hemlock Grove. He lived in rental apartment in Vancouver, in hotels while shooting other movies and when he was back home in Stockholm for just some weeks he stayed as Stellan's condo. This year he rented a house in Malibu during award- + pilot season and since he's got more spare time this year he stays at Gustaf's condo (since Gustaf is away business wise) but Bill pays for it  not much though, but enough to cover the mortgage.
> 
> - Since Bill moved out My remodeled the family home. A while ago one room was turned into a 'data room' (small home office) but it functions as a guest room too  this is where Alexander stays when he hits home. Valter still lives with My and he kept his room of course. But she turned a few rooms into a therapist office where she holds her treatment session.
> 
> Regarding the nameplate picture which floats around the interwebs:
> Besides the fact that I think it is quite invasive that someone took a picture of someone else's nameplate inside an apartment building with a locked up entrance door (so that not each and everyone just strolls by) and put it online without the owner's permission  - this nameplate does definitely NOT belong to any of those Skarsgård's who fans are interested in. Same goes for the 'mailbox on Öland' picture.
> Stellan Skarsgård's grandfather changed his last name from 'Nilsson' to 'Skarsgård. He had several children among them 3 boys who passed the new name on. So, yes, everyone who's got this last name is related with each other but only Stellan and his family are celebrities. And even if Stellan still owns a summerhouse on Öland the mailbox on that said picture does NOT belong to him but to a family who lives on Öland all year round and they've got nothing to do with the entertainment industry but deserve their privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> :shame: I'm sorry, if I sound too harsh but I've read so many speculations and other crap lately (not here! but on other sites)  and I know that these people come here to read too, so I just want to set the record straight over here, thanks.



I'm glad you posted it in detail and not me (didn't know if I should do it). I mean I knew his main residence is the US now because he's out of the Swedish system.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Kayleigh


----------



## Zola24

Yes thank you Kayleigh  And you were not harsh at all


----------



## gloomyharlow

Maybe I'm just sensitive...I didn't like the way she worded it. The whole "no chance in hell no studio would hire" Alex part irks me the wrong way. 









To me Rice is wrong. Alex got many offers over the years that he's rejected. I'm sure that anyone working on any TV show or film based on any of Rice's books, will be looking at Alex because they know he's a good versatile actor and they seen what he can do. He's the reason most people even bothered to watch through 7 seasons of TB. Can Alex play Lestat? Can he play Louis? Armand? I think he can so he get's my vote. Besides, there's other characters in Rice's books that aren't vampires that Alex can play as well. 

I think Alex would consider a role if there's an excellent writer team, great script and good director. The whole reason he even jumped into True Blood was for Alan Ball. It wasn't because he wanted to be part of a campy vampire TV show. Same goes for all the films he's done so far. 


And as for Tom Cruise playing Lestat, loved him. I may not agree with what he does in real life with his Xenu fascination and that occult he's part of, but he's a good actor for the most part. I felt really bad for Tom when Rice was insulting him publically before she even saw his performance. Glad he shut her up by his brilliant performance. 


I didn't like Stewart Townsend as Lestat though.






Opheliaballs said:


> Just found this about hidden does it mean it's finally getting released next year
> 
> http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/movie/hidden/




Yes, finally some sort of news on Hidden. Looks like it's finally getting some distribution and release in 2015. Thanks for the link.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Very interesting. Not surprising, but much more factual, thanks, Kayleigh. Would be interesting to hear if post Tarzan (for which he'll have to make the ComicCon and other circuits as a tent pole support) if he's interested in taking a break or doing more character driven films. First year post TB, some pressure to see what any of the cast are doing. 

And it's not at all surprising for any working actor at his level to maintain an East and West coast residence. But will be curious if he favors NYC, his work contacts (not party) have been in LA.  

And ha - drought indeed !!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bandwagons said:


> She took it back after they made the movie, though. I remember the VHS having an introduction from Anne saying how wonderful Tom was in the role.



 I wouldn't take that as a sign of _anything_. It's called being told that you might ruin a studio's chances of making it's money back on a very expensive movie, and to shut your pie hole, rectify the situation.  

Cruise was amusing, like I said, but he wasn't the Lestat I pictured - he was comparably the Roger Moore vs Daniel Craig version of Bond. Half the time he seemed to be taking the p*ss and camping it up.  But was it an enjoyable film? Yes. But brilliant performance by Cruise? Not in my book. I do however think he can be great when directed well ie _Born on the Fourth of July. _.

I don't get all the hoo-ha about him being in a Rice film. It IS typecasting. It's the fricking definition of it.  Dude on vampire show goes on to be in a movie about vampires. Duh.

And Alex is miles too smart about his career choices to do it.

*ETA:*  Can you imagine twitter and instagram if he took it? He's already had trouble with being identified by his _name_ rather than _"just saw that hottie blonde vampire from True Blood in West Hollywood"._  He'd never shake the vamp tag.


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Maybe I'm just sensitive...I didn't like the way she worded it. The whole "no chance in hell no studio would hire" Alex part irks me the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me Rice is wrong. Alex got many offers over the years that he's rejected. I'm sure that anyone working on any TV show or film based on any of Rice's books, will be looking at Alex because they know he's a good versatile actor and they seen what he can do. He's the reason most people even bothered to watch through 7 seasons of TB. Can Alex play Lestat? Can he play Louis? Armand? I think he can so he get's my vote. Besides, there's other characters in Rice's books that aren't vampires that Alex can play as well.
> 
> I think Alex would consider a role if there's an excellent writer team, great script and good director. The whole reason he even jumped into True Blood was for Alan Ball. It wasn't because he wanted to be part of a campy vampire TV show. Same goes for all the films he's done so far.
> 
> And as for Tom Cruise playing Lestat, loved him. I may not agree with what he does in real life with his Xenu fascination and that occult he's part of, but he's a good actor for the most part. I felt really bad for Tom when Rice was insulting him publically before she even saw his performance. Glad he shut her up by his brilliant performance.
> 
> I didn't like Stewart Townsend as Lestat though.
> 
> Yes, finally some sort of news on Hidden. Looks like it's finally getting some distribution and release in 2015. Thanks for the link.



I think Rice was just miffed, as when I read the comments quite a lot of them were on which actor should play Lestat and she didn't criticise Alex's acting abilities so I wouldn't take offence as I think she was quite right - I can't see Alex being approached, (or particularly interested).  





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I wouldn't take that as a sign of _anything_. It's called being told that you might ruin a studio's chances of making it's money back on a very expensive movie, and to shut your pie hole, rectify the situation.
> 
> Cruise was amusing, like I said, but he wasn't the Lestat I pictured - he was comparably the Roger Moore vs Daniel Craig version of Bond. Half the time he seemed to be taking the p*ss and camping it up.  But was it an enjoyable film? Yes. But brilliant performance by Cruise? Not in my book. I do however think he can be great when directed well ie _Born on the Fourth of July. _.
> 
> I don't get all the hoo-ha about him being in a Rice film. It IS typecasting. It's the fricking definition of it.  Dude on vampire show goes on to be in a movie about vampires. Duh.
> 
> And *Alex is miles too smart about his career choices to do it*.



This!





scaredsquirrel said:


> Very interesting. Not surprising, but much more factual, thanks, Kayleigh. Would be interesting to hear if post Tarzan (for which he'll have to make the ComicCon and other circuits as a tent pole support) if he's interested in taking a break or doing more character driven films. First year post TB, some pressure to see what any of the cast are doing.
> 
> And it's not at all surprising for any working actor at his level to maintain an East and West coast residence. But will be curious if he favors NYC, his work contacts (not party) have been in LA.
> 
> And ha - drought indeed !!



I think (hah) that Alex can afford to sit back a little, ie there is no panic, as Tarzan feels like it is building up to be mega. Everything went well with the filming, and that cast! Plus WB's sfx and production/pr people, I should imagine the whispers around Hollywood are growing ever louder and Alex's agency should be struggling to work their way through the offers.

Once the Tarzan pr cranks up I'm sure Alex has been booked for great chunks of it, (he does pr so well), so I see Alex only being free properly for 2015, and he needs a vacation and 'down' time so I hope he really enjoys himself. And I think he can take his time to choose what he wants to do professionally


----------



## audiogirl

Alex would not take this role, regardless of the creative team. He's mentioned several times how he's turned down roles too much like Eric. This would be worse since it's a vampire. The last thing he needs is to continue to be identified as a vampire. And he knows that very well.

Rice feels his association as Eric would disinterest studios. She didn't say anything about his talent or personal appeal. There's nothing wrong or offensive with her opinion. And who cares what she thinks when it comes to Alex's career path.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I absolutely love how some of you write as if you think you know Alexander Skarsgard personally and _know exactly_ what he _will do_ and_ won't do_. Regardless what he may say a hundred times in an interview, he's human and _can _change his mind. That's all I'm saying. Jesus Christ.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bwahahahahaha......pot meet kettle. It's all speculation so whatever GH. But there's more evidence from Alex himself that he wouldn't take a role similar to Eric than there is to the contrary.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> *I think (hah) that Alex can afford to sit back a little, ie there is no panic, as Tarzan feels like it is building up to be mega. *Everything went well with the filming, and that cast! Plus WB's sfx and production/pr people, I should imagine the whispers around Hollywood are growing ever louder and Alex's agency should be struggling to work their way through the offers.
> 
> Once the Tarzan pr cranks up I'm sure Alex has been booked for great chunks of it, (he does pr so well), so I see Alex only being free properly for 2015, and he needs a vacation and 'down' time so I hope he really enjoys himself. And I think he can take his time to choose what he wants to do professionally




Agree, I have a good feeling about the film so far. 
Alex has been working with some of the most top professional
people in the filmindustry,  director, producers, actors, filmcrew.....
I believe this will prove to be important later and something good will
come out of this.
and Warner Bros seems to have a lot of confidence in the film since planned release
is early July.

Btw, Independence Day 2 release is moved from July to June.

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Inde...Obvious-Marketing-Opportunity-Ever-67722.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmmm.....moved because they're sensing big competition around that time?


----------



## jooa

^^ Who knows  but it's a little strange that something with the title 'Independent Day' will haven't its premiere in July.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *I absolutely love how some of you write as if you think you know Alexander Skarsgard personally and know exactly what he will do* and_ won't do_. Regardless what he may say a hundred times in an interview, he's human and _can _change his mind. That's all I'm saying. Jesus Christ.



Bless, but you're also the one writing in a way that makes it appear that you're for sure that he's got a girlfriend.

We're all speculating here, whether it's about his personal life or his career choices. Or our interpretations of what Anne Rice meant in her FB comment on Lestat.



RedTopsy said:


> Agree, I have a good feeling about the film so far.
> Alex has been working with some of the most top professional
> people in the filmindustry,  director, producers, actors, filmcrew.....
> I believe this will prove to be important later and something good will
> come out of this.
> and Warner Bros seems to have a lot of confidence in the film since planned release
> is early July.
> 
> *Btw, Independence Day 2 release is moved from July to June.*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Inde...Obvious-Marketing-Opportunity-Ever-67722.html





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmmm.....moved because they're sensing big competition around that time?





jooa said:


> ^^ Who knows  but it's a little strange that something with the title 'Independent Day' will haven't its premiere in July.



I saw that and didn't want to get all excited. July 1 is still a very very long way away, and the only two films on that release date that are in production are Angry Birds and Tarzan. And apparently Angry Birds isn't that popular anymore so who knows if that will stay on that date. And who knows if Tarzan will stay on that date. But yes, for a movie with the title Independence Day to move away from that spot is interesting.


----------



## Kitkath70

gloomyharlow said:


> I absolutely love how some of you write as if you think you know Alexander Skarsgard personally and _know exactly_ what he _will do_ and_ won't do_. Regardless what he may say a hundred times in an interview, he's human and _can _change his mind. That's all I'm saying. Jesus Christ.



From the man himself

"His sexy, commanding turn as Northman made him an overnight star for the second time. It also ensured that a slew of scripts were sent his way, all of which involved characters who were basically non-vampire versions of Eric. As much as he loves the character, Skarsgård says he has no interest in duplicating roles. I want to have fun, and I want to be challenged. I want that mystery of a new character, he says. If I have all the answers before I even start the process, wheres the growth or adventure in that?
http://www.backstage.com/interview/alexander-skarsgard-still-looking-answers/

As said before been there, done that. On to something different.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Bless, but you're also the one writing in a way that makes it appear that you're for sure that he's got a girlfriend.




Sweet. Baby. Jesus. 


Does it matter if he has a girlfriend or not?  I didn't say it as a fact he had a girlfriend. It was tongue and cheek not fact. Let me rephrase it so that everyone on this thread feels better and happy and cheery. 


*Alexander Skarsgard doesn't have a girlfriend.* Better now? 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bwahahahahaha......pot meet kettle. It's all speculation so whatever GH. But there's more evidence from Alex himself that he wouldn't take a role similar to Eric than there is to the contrary.




Yeah, pot meet kettle for sure eh FreeSpririt. Like you say "whatever".


And before people start pasting & posting _more_ old interviews of Alex from over the years saying he will never play Vampires again, you missed my point entirely. I know what he said since I read them. But he's human and he can change his mind depending on script or director. Nothing is set in stone. Some actresses or actors say they would never do nudity and a few years later they do a nude scene, I mean _it happens_. But everyone is so ready to prove me wrong on this thread, ganging up, and it's like_ I get it_. Calm down.  But in the end of the day, none of you, or me, are Alex so we don't know what's going on in his head despite what he may or may not say in some interviews. Sometimes I think some of you forget that only Alex _knows Alex_ very well, as well his family and his close friends. We're just fans on the outside reading edited stuff from magazines and watching video interviews, being able to opinionate & speculate on a forum. That's all I will say on this subject. Moving on.


----------



## Idun

RedTopsy said:


> Agree, I have a good feeling about the film so far.
> Alex has been working with some of the most top professional
> people in the filmindustry,  director, producers, actors, filmcrew.....
> I believe this will prove to be important later and something good will
> come out of this.
> and Warner Bros seems to have a lot of confidence in the film since planned release
> is early July.
> 
> Btw, Independence Day 2 release is moved from July to June.
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Inde...Obvious-Marketing-Opportunity-Ever-67722.html



I haven't been very optimistic about the movie I must admit, but I'm starting to be. The production seems to have run _very_ smoothly which seems a good sign and also - as I understand it - WB are actually quite tight about their budgeting which has been discussed a bit in various places in connection with their DC-release plan. So it seems to me that they must have a lot of faith in this project since it has been made in the first place - and I can't help feeling that Tarzan will fall in a good place when it comes out between all the Superhero stuff. Perhaps at that point many will feel a need to see something different than men in tights with special powers but still action. I hope so


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> I haven't been very optimistic about the movie I must admit, but I'm starting to be. The production seems to have run _very_ smoothly which seems a good sign and also - as I understand it - WB are actually quite tight about their budgeting which has been discussed a bit in various places in connection with their DC-release plan. So it seems to me that they must have a lot of faith in this project since it has been made in the first place - and I can't help feeling that Tarzan will fall in a good place when it comes out between all the Superhero stuff. Perhaps at that point many will feel a need to see something different than *men in tight with special powers* but still action. I hope so








So true! I can't see another of these movies. I mean I know the comic book nerds get a kick out of this but at some point it just starts to feel and look all the same.
I think the man with the loincloth will do just fine, it just won't be anything special or outstanding. Just another adaptation.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> So true! I can't see another of these movies. I mean I know the comic book nerds get a kick out of this but at some point it just starts to feel and look all the same.
> I think the man with the loincloth will do just fine, it just won't be anything special or outstanding. Just another adaptation.








I think so much depends on the story. If the story is somehow made relevant then I think it can end up almost refreshing even if it is yet another adaptation of an old story. I guess we will have to wait and see..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I feel like we've stepped into a clown car version of a Delorean and gone back to the fiesty days of 2010/11.


----------



## Opheliaballs

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I feel like we've stepped into a clown car version of a Delorean and gone back to the fiesty days of 2010/11.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I haven't been very optimistic about the movie I must admit, but I'm starting to be. *The production seems to have run very smoothly which seems a good sign *and also - as I understand it - WB are actually quite tight about their budgeting which has been discussed a bit in various places in connection with their DC-release plan. So it seems to me that they must have a lot of faith in this project since it has been made in the first place - and I can't help feeling that Tarzan will fall in a good place when it comes out between all the Superhero stuff. *Perhaps at that point many will feel a need to see something different than men in tights with special powers but still action. I hope so*





BagBerry13 said:


> *So true! I can't see another of these movies.* I mean I know the comic book nerds get a kick out of this but at some point it just starts to feel and look all the same.
> I think the man with the loincloth will do just fine, it just won't be anything special or outstanding.* Just another adaptation.*





Idun said:


> *I think so much depends on the story. *If the story is somehow made relevant then I think it can end up almost refreshing even if it is yet another adaptation of an old story. I guess we will have to wait and see..



For WB having the production finish on time and presumably on budget is a good thing. Let's hope that the post production goes as well. Though, not being on time and on budget isn't an indication of future success: the Titanic shoot was a mess and it did pretty well 

Once again, WB marketing is going to have its work cut out for them. While Tarzan isn't a superhero/comic book adaptation in the sense that DC/Marvel movies are, it still has a history, and a lot of that history is going to have to be overcome. There's name recognition, but a lot of film goers probably think yodeling and loincloths.
I think in two years there probably will be finally some comic book and monster movie reboot fatigue setting in, especially if the stories aren't as isn't as good.  I don't want Tarzan going the way of I, Frankenstein or the Hercules movies this year, which is flop.


----------



## AB Negative

I read once that Anne Rice wrote Lestat with Sting in mind to play him.  I could definitely see him in that role.


I have a really good feeling about Tarzan.  If it is a mystery and love story, it could really appeal to a lot of movie goers...especially if the leads have chemistry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@AB - yep Sting and Julian Sands were the first go-to's.


----------



## a_sussan

Still thinks it's kind of funny that Alex would "repeat" a role when he said that he would not like to do that. But then again I don't know him so anything could be true. .. *coach*..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> I read once that Anne Rice wrote Lestat with Sting in mind to play him.  I could definitely see him in that role.
> 
> 
> I have a really good feeling about Tarzan.  If it is a *mystery *and love story, it could really appeal to a lot of movie goers...especially if the leads have chemistry.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> @AB - yep *Sting* and *Julian Sands* were the first go-to's.



I'm not sure that Anne wrote Lestat with Sting in mind, since Lestat predates The Police/Sting, but I can see her wanting Sting to play him (though TVL came out in 1985 so maybe that version of Lestat was influenced by Sting). 
Julian Sands? Oh, yes that would have been great as well. 
I think a ten years younger Alex could play Lestat, but now I wouldn't want him to. And in Googling I found an interview from 2010 were Anne mentions that she'd love to have Robert Downey Jr. play him. I love RDJ, but no.

ETA: While I don't think Alex has an interest of playing characters too close to Eric Northman, either in personality or being a vampire, I could see him be interested if the role were comedic and not at all like Eric. Interested enough to read the script, at least.

From the brief info that WB has released about Tarzan I don't think it's a mystery, more adventure with some romance. But they've been very stingy on details, from plot to what the leads look like in character (we got lucky with the one time that the DM got pics Margot and Christoph on the steamboat set).


----------



## Idun

Since Tarzan and Jane are already married, I'm thinking it'll be more mystery and adventure than direct romance.. but it's just a guess of course.


----------



## a_sussan

* Idun * so.. just because you are married there could be no mystery?    


Just kidding. . But that would be great gossip. .


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> * Idun * so.. just because you are married there could be no mystery?
> 
> 
> Just kidding. . But that would be great gossip. .



Oh God no.. no great gossip of that sort, please 

And yes, of course there can be romance in marriage  I dare say though that it's not the sort of romance as you have when you get together. It must have been a calculated choice having Tarzan and Jane being already married instead of having them getting together as a subplot. For my part I hope so - I'd prefer an action-Tarzan over a romantic-Tarzan but that may just be me


----------



## audiogirl

I think they may have wanted a different story than the one that's been shown before.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It actually sounds to me like they are going back to the roots of the story ie not the Johnny Weismuller version.


----------



## audiogirl

I agree about the story content being more true to the source. And it also looks like they are avoiding the origin story where they meet and fall in love because it's been done, whether silly like Weismuller or serious like Greystoke.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I agree about the story content being more true to the source. And it also looks like they are avoiding the origin story where they meet and fall in love because it's been done, whether silly like Weismuller or serious like Greystoke.



At least I feel Margot will do a great job as Jane - she seems to have a much better grip on accents (ie witness her accent in The Wolf of Wall Street). Better than poor old Andie MacDowell who had to get her voice dubbed by Glenn Close in _Greystoke _- it almost ruined her career.

And I can see Margot and Alex looking _spectacular_ on screen together btw.


----------



## Genoa

Love Rice, Lestat needs to be young and look at least a bit like he is described in the books, please let that happen with any new film.  Alex has the joie de vivre of Lestat but is too old to play the role now. 
As for who he dates and fangirl/shippers, well, they ruin everything. It's his life and if you were a fan you would just want him to get great roles, be happy and that's it. This guy has been stalked out the wazoo, anytime I find out something a certain crew have done, I get nauseous. He can't even go on vaca and have privacy, and the ones who support or condone this behaviour by retweeting, reblogging are just as bad. I don't care what fansite they are affiliated with.


----------



## Idun

Continuing my superhero talk: it seems WB is courting Margot Robbie to be in a future superhero movie - I guess they must really like her work which I take as further evidence that the production went really well.

Also about Indepence Day 2 - from an old news update:



> Currently, Independence Day 2 is also scheduled to open on that 4th of July weekend in 2016 alongside the Angry Birds movie, but either ID4 or Tarzan will likely shift to another weekend to avoid cannibalizing each other.  With this new date for Tarzan, 2016 is shaping up to be a big year for Warner Bros., as the studio will also launch Batman vs. Superman in May.
> Read more at http://collider.com/tag/tarzan/#LBTruhRxCPrsSg7X.99



I don't know if much can be said from ID4 blinking first but it feels kind of good


----------



## MooCowmoo

Idun said:


> Oh God no.. no great gossip of that sort, please
> 
> *And yes, of course there can be romance in marriage*  I dare say though that it's not the sort of romance as you have when you get together. It must have been a calculated choice having Tarzan and Jane being already married instead of having them getting together as a subplot. For my part I hope so - I'd prefer an action-Tarzan over a romantic-Tarzan but that may just be me



Mr Moo's idea of romance is farting in our shared bath and calling it hot tub action....

I have so many pages to read


----------



## Idun

MooCowmoo said:


> Mr Moo's idea of romance is farting in our shared bath and calling it hot tub action....



Sounds like Mr Moo and Mr Idun are related


----------



## Opheliaballs

And so is Mr balls too


----------



## Blue Irina

gloomyharlow said:


> Yeah, pot meet kettle for sure eh FreeSpririt. Like you say "whatever".
> 
> 
> And before people start pasting & posting _more_ old interviews of Alex from over the years saying he will never play Vampires again, you missed my point entirely. I know what he said since I read them. But he's human and he can change his mind depending on script or director. Nothing is set in stone. Some actresses or actors say they would never do nudity and a few years later they do a nude scene, I mean _it happens_. But everyone is so ready to prove me wrong on this thread, ganging up, and it's like_ I get it_. Calm down.  But in the end of the day, none of you, or me, are Alex so we don't know what's going on in his head despite what he may or may not say in some interviews. Sometimes I think some of you forget that only Alex _knows Alex_ very well, as well his family and his close friends. We're just fans on the outside reading edited stuff from magazines and watching video interviews, being able to opinionate & speculate on a forum. That's all I will say on this subject. Moving on.


----------



## Blue Irina

*From pbt1 (Tumblr):*


Acclaimed movie producer, Jerry  Weintraub was interviewed on Extra TV. Doing a little promotion about  our favorite Viking. Quoted, &#8220;Alexander Skarsgard added about 25 pounds  of muscle&#8212;he is to die for..&#8221;


 Thanks, Jerry. We know that but its nice to hear every once and a while. Also goes on to say Tarzan is his best movie.


http://pbt1.tumblr.com/post/100540273614/acclaimed-movie-producer-jerry-weintraub-was


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Irina - the Tarzan news just keeps getting better and better  Now we just need to catch a glimpse of this Adonis  we've been dying here for some time 


Eta: Whilst doing a quick google search I came across this. I've no idea if it's a manip or not, but I like 



TARZAN SET VISIT
Posted on September 25, 2014 by tomjaysmith / videoeurope.co.uk



Video Europe supplied 6 x PMW 500 Cameras and extensive lighting packages for the on set visit of the new Tarzan movie at Warner Brothers Leaveseden Studios.
The new Tarzan movie is due for release in 2016 and those taking part in the interviews between filming included, Alexander Skarsgard (Tarzan), Margot Robbie (Jane), Director, David Yates and Producers, Jerry Weintraub and David Barron.

I think we may have to wait a while for those interviews ;(


----------



## Idun

Blue Irina said:


> *From pbt1 (Tumblr):*
> 
> 
> Acclaimed movie producer, Jerry  Weintraub was interviewed on Extra TV. Doing a little promotion about  our favorite Viking. Quoted, Alexander Skarsgard added about 25 pounds  of musclehe is to die for..
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry. We know that but its nice to hear every once and a while. Also goes on to say Tarzan is his best movie.
> 
> 
> http://pbt1.tumblr.com/post/100540273614/acclaimed-movie-producer-jerry-weintraub-was



Haha, that quote turned into a story in the Swedish press - they're not superaccurate about the filming though - they say it's being filmed now 

http://www.expressen.se/noje/alexander-skarsgards-tarzan-kropp-hyllas/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh my god. I HOPE that's a photo manip (my spidey sense says yes). Not digging the brunette Taylor Dane vibe.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Free* :giggles: I like  but then it could just be Alex's face that is attracting me  and yes, your spidey senses are usually spot on 

*Idun* - tku for the expressen link


----------



## jooa

^^ It's a manip  and it's from this http://www.showbiznest.com/2014/07/warner-bros-pictures-announces-tarzan.html


----------



## Zola24

^ *jooa* - tku  Yes, I've also found it on a few Japanese web sites too - sorry  Eta: The other manip is so bad I'm just posting a link http://loveactors.exblog.jp/22335367/ (lol)
Eta2: I'm still so sorry - apologies. And I think the manipulator used one of my favourite Steven Klein photos too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"He is too die for' 

Jerry, you just can't say those things and then not provide proof! It's cruel!


----------



## Madleiine

Agree!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looking around for art for my blog, as I am prone to do - and found this:







_"Skarsgard"_ by Yelena Kashina


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks free I love it


----------



## Hannaheart

is he in hiding?


----------



## Opheliaballs

I think so


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Here's hoping he comes out of hiding soon. Today's Valter's birthday and per his Instagram he's in Goteborg, I'm presuming for tomorrow's Hammarby match. Apparently Hammarby could be promoted so this is an important match.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Drunken fanboy cheerleading? I'm here for that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm thinking that Hammarby possibly going back to the top league, Valter's birthday and probably being really truly done with this stage of Tarzan are reason enough for him to have at least one beer.


----------



## RedTopsy

From Twitter:
Alex seems to be in Gothenburg according to tweets from Sweden. 
Some guy tweets about standing next to him and drinking beer and another guy
tweets about his brother being out in Gothenburg with Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

RedTopsy said:


> From Twitter:
> Alex seems to be in Gothenburg according to tweets from Sweden.
> Some guy tweets about standing next to him and drinking beer and another guy
> tweets about his brother *beeing out in Gothenburg with Alex*.



Red, that just made me laugh . I usually brush over grammar errors, because hey, who cares, right? But this one had me laughing, no wonder he's Ninja - he and his brother are wandering around Stockholm dressed as beekeepers.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex and Valter as beekeepers, there's a Photoshop opportunity!

And Swedes of Goteborg, stop tweeting and start taking pictures with him!


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Red, that just made me laugh . I usually brush over grammar errors, because hey, who cares, right? But this one had me laughing, no wonder he's Ninja - he and his brother are wandering around Stockholm dressed as beekeepers.



 Free, I´m lazy with the spelling.  
But it would have been nice to see them.

Bedtime for me now.


----------



## Bandwagons

It is almost Halloween.


----------



## a_sussan

Found these on Twitter.

Apparently he's going to ear breakfast at someone's work and he was out drinking beer in Gothenburg. 

There was also a tweet from someone who had passed him in Stockholm. 

At 13 pm Hammarby plays their last game for the season so at least we know where he is then


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus, Red & Free!

Pic from last night (October 25, 2014):





"Alexander Skarsgård! #tillsammansärvihammarby! #hatagais!"

(Source:  *skyttman* @ instagr.am via *beaufortplace* tumblr)


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress he looks mighty fine


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Another.  From today's game (October 26, 2014):





"On Sunday we'll tinker it! #bajen." 

-*nkarlsson90* @ instagr.am


----------



## Opheliaballs

Did they win?


----------



## a_sussan

No, ended 0-0 and they had some supporter trouble, people throwing bengal firers on to the game field.


----------



## Idun

More importantly: it won't be settled until Sunday if Bajen goes up in the top league Eff, a long week!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Photographic proof that he lives! 

It looks like he got a haircut.

So Hammarby fans must wait until next Sunday to be sure that they go to the top league?


----------



## BagBerry13

Apparently Hammarby likes to keep it exciting. I mean it's not like they could've sealed it today, huh? &#128521; I guess they need that pressure.


----------



## Hannaheart

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Another.  From today's game (October 26, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On Sunday we'll tinker it! #bajen."
> 
> -*nkarlsson90* @ instagr.am


YAY..... he is out of hiding!!


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from twitter this morning.  Not sure of the exact date this was taken but it looks like it may be from June or July 2013.  He was wearing the same sweater.  The jeans are the same color as the ones in his June 27, 2013 pics.

From twitter today.  Google Translation:

Monday, October 27, 2014 

When Alexander Skarsgård did secure Sweden 
This guy could have driven it safe here in Sweden but chose to take a chance and pull across the Atlantic for an unknown future in Los Angeles. Sometimes it is these kinds of hunches bra..riktigt bra..och sometimes it goes completely to hell. If the latter occurs, so traveling to get up and try again. To aim high and hope for the best is better than having to regret it later in life because they do not even try. 

Alexander took the chance and the choice he is happy enough for today.





Late night at the Garden in Stockholm.

http://www.mikaelcross.se/2014/10/nar-alexander-skarsgard-lamnade-trygga.html

via

https://twitter.com/MikaelCross/status/526680437318762496


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> An oldie but goodie from twitter this morning.  Not sure of the exact date this was taken but it looks like it may be from June or July 2013.  He was wearing the same sweater.  The jeans are the same color as the ones in his June 27, 2013 pics.



Tku very much for all the fan photos  Tku for the above too  trying to work out the date a photo was taken from the clothes Alex is wearing is always risky (lol), hey get the year right, let alone the month, and you are doing well 

-----------------

Tku too *everyone* for the news and tweets  and I'm so glad Alex seems to have had his hair cut, and I'm sure he is too  Kinda sad 'cos it seems to mean he has definitely finished filming Tarzan but it'll be interesting to see what his next project is.

Bajen 0-0 huh, oh the the joy of being a football fan - still a point is a point  and *Sussan* I have a feeling you may be in London hope you are having fun 










sikanapanele

Quick Aside: Has anyone else had trouble viewing tpf over the past couple of days? Or maybe it's just me


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, I'm going tomorrow


----------



## Zola24

^ I thought it was around now, hey I'm early for once  Oh the joys of packing but it will be so worth it  you will enjoy every second - have lots of fun, stay safe


----------



## a_sussan

I will do that   so looking forward to seeing London.


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> Quick Aside: Has anyone else had trouble viewing tpf over the past couple of days? Or maybe it's just me



I'm having trouble with the app on iPad.

Have fun in London a_sussan!


----------



## a_sussan

A bit of a trouble, I have to open and close the app again before I can see any new posts.


----------



## Santress

^I keep getting a database error message and can't view anything unless logged in.

From Friday, October 24, 2014.  Alex hangs with Fares Fares and Moneybrother in Stockholm:














It was last Friday that the Southern Theatre nightclub boss Martin &#8220;Miss Inga&#8221; Johansson and Story Relations invited to the party when the new VIP quorum 7th Heaven was opened at the Southern Theater in Stockholm. 

During the evening launched #Burkbaren and guests were treated to a performance by the critically acclaimed Lorentz. Furthermore, prior to Miss Inga and Mange Schmidt his new single &#8220;Patrypatrullen&#8221;. 

Present were among others, actors Alexander Skarsgard and Fares Fares, artist Anders &#8220;Moneybrother&#8221; Wendin, make up artist Linda Hallberg and of course blogger Kenza Zouiten that evening to honor bar the acclaimed anti-racism T-shirt. 

-*Nyheter24.se*

http://nyheter24.se/noje/kandissverige/781170-har-festar-kenza-lorentz-och-skarsgard-pa-vip-fest


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for new pics and news.


----------



## Madleiine

I'm have trouble with the app i hope there will be a new update soon.



Thank you Santress for the pictures and news. It's good to see him again  

Have fun in London Sussan


----------



## BagBerry13

*PELLE!!!!!!!!!!!!*
That's some beautiful view from Mosebacke!


----------



## Missmel

Ohhhh be still my heart, Alex and pelle Almqvist together, and talking! My first and second favorite Swedes!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^I keep getting a database error message and can't view anything unless logged in.
> 
> From Friday, October 24, 2014.  Alex hangs with Fares Fares and Moneybrother in Stockholm:



Tku so much for the fab photos  It's so good to see Alex out and about again - it's been too long  He looks absolutely gorgeous 

That database error message grrr! I hope it stops soon as sometimes I just want to whizz by - oh well 

Eta: I hate when I turn the page - sorry :shame: by way of an apology 





switchbladekiller


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Pelle? Googles. Oh, The Hives?

@Zola, it is nice to see to see him out and about again. Perhaps now that he doesn't have to be on set for 12-18 hours a day, 6 days a week he can be a little more 'sociable'.
Though I wish we'd get a good look at him without the hat, just because.

I've not had any problems accessing TPF (I've probably just cursed myself) but I'm on one of those old fashion personal computers, not a tablet, notebook, netbook or smartphone.


----------



## Zola24

^ @BuckeyeChicago - Oh I hope so - he always seems so much more relaxed in Sweden, and those photos from the Southern Theatre on Friday were lovely  The fan photos have been nice too  I have a slight suspicion that Alex goes to bed in that damn beanie :giggles: Yeah naked except for the Bajen hat (lol) sadly I'm never likely to find out so I'm also waiting for the much anticipated 'hair reveal' - Alex don't make us wait too long 

And you are not alone  I'm on a pc too and Idk for a few days (I think since tpf went down for maintenance) if I'm not actually signed in, I can see all the threads on the main page but as soon as I go to the last page of any of them to just read the posts I get the error msg which is kinda annoying and tiresome - at first I thought I had offended tpf in some way (lol)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pics Santress and the gifs Zola. 
Nice to see him having fun in Sweden. 

(still trouble with the error messages though, I hope they fix the problems soon).


----------



## BagBerry13

Missmel said:


> Ohhhh be still my heart, Alex and pelle Almqvist together, and talking! My first and second favorite Swedes!




I guess you already did that but you should listen to his Nerdist podcast he did together with the band. Marvellous!


----------



## Missmel

BagBerry13 said:


> I guess you already did that but you should listen to his Nerdist podcast he did together with the band. Marvellous!



That sounds pretty cool thanks, I'll check it out. I've seen them play a few times and Pelle really is some kind of wonderful.


----------



## Zola24

*Happy Halloween* 










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.happy halloween.
> 
> cbla tagged: ...I don' t expect you to like my feathered friends Mr.Bond. I expect you to die.bahahahaha Alexander Skarsgard tumblr update sucks (fun fact - i have my own crow army. they don't mind very well but they do come when i call.).











> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> *Boo!*
> 
> Not dead after all.
> 
> cbla tagged: Alexander Skarsgard remember that canadian beavers chick? what ever happened to her? well...i heard she got kidnapped by some swedish dude apparently he tried to let her go a bunch of times...but she kept tying herself back up yep...that's what happened.




Eta: NinjaSkars :ninja: Where are you? You'll have to break cover Sunday  Good luck Bajen


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> *Happy Halloween*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: NinjaSkars :ninja: Where are you? You'll have to break cover Sunday  Good luck Bajen




Thanks for the pics, Zola.

Amazing edit from CBLA. 
Love the first one


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola!  CBLA really outdid herself this year.

Alex and Fares Fares in Stockholm, Sweden (October 31, 2014):








(Source:  *asiagirlstockholm* @ instagr.am)


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yes! He looks good as hell. You can tell he's losing that bulk. Especially in the face. 


The collar of that jacket disturbs me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex, you're inside, you can take the beanie off. Please.

And yes, now that I've looked at the collar without being distracted by a Hammarby scarf, it is a little ... off. 

And apparently we're just going to get pics on weekends? Not that I'm complaining (that much) at least we're hopefully going to get pics on something of a more regular basis than we've had for several months.

ETA: Regarding his face. While he's probably in the processing of losing a lot of the muscle he gained I think he'd actually lost some during the month before they started filming, the few pics we got during filming he wasn't as bulky in the face as he seemed to be during TB filming. But I'll have to do some careful photo 'research' to make sure!


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics, Zola.
> 
> Amazing edit from CBLA.
> Love the first one



Red  I lv it too 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola!  CBLA really outdid herself this year.
> 
> Alex and Fares Fares in Stockholm, Sweden (October 31, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *asiagirlstockholm* @ instagr.am)



Tku for the fan photo/s - looking good  and yes cbla does make some beautiful edits 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex, you're inside, you can take the beanie off. Please.
> 
> And yes, now that I've looked at the collar without being distracted by a Hammarby scarf, it is a little ... off.
> 
> And apparently we're just going to get pics on weekends? Not that I'm complaining (that much) at least we're hopefully going to get pics on something of a more regular basis than we've had for several months.
> 
> ETA: Regarding his face. While he's probably in the processing of losing a lot of the muscle he gained I think he'd actually lost some during the month before they started filming, the few pics we got during filming he wasn't as bulky in the face as he seemed to be during TB filming. But I'll have to do some careful photo 'research' to make sure!



You are too kind to us - always volunteering for 'research' :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for new pics and CBLA is really funny


----------



## Santress

Great fan pic taken in Sweden on 11/01/14, uploaded 11/02/14:





"Had an awesome day yesterday at Särhagen's bachelor party. Paintball, 3-martial, the Central Baths, boxing and more. Also had time to run into Alexander Skarsgård on #Kvarnen the south. He was very kind and posed for a picture. #trueblood #skarsgård."

-*averstedt* @ instagr.am


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks really good, really well. &#128522;


----------



## a_sussan

Agree Free, and nice to see him really relaxed and happy. (But it would be nice to see him without the beanie.)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He does look really good. Though it would have been nice if the person taking that pic had moved the camera over just a bit, so we could get a good shot of arm porn! Do they not understand our needs!?

Here's hoping for more pics at today's Hammarby game.


----------



## Hannaheart

*sigh*  He does look good


----------



## Santress

Here is a pic from today's *Hammarby vs Jönköping Södra IF* game (November 2, 2014).





https://twitter.com/evelinasalquist/status/528926304822128641


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex needs a head gear intervention, STAT! And his body temp must be waay off, since every one else around him is dressed like it's in the 30's (Fahrenheit) because it is, and he's not wearing a jacket. Though he is wearing a scarf. 

And apparently Hammarby has won and therefore advances to the top league. Is it wrong of me to hope that Alex celebrated by running around on the pitch, naked?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Great fan pic taken in Sweden on 11/01/14, uploaded 11/02/14:



Tku for the great fan photos  Jeez Alex looks good 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex needs a head gear intervention, STAT! And his body temp must be waay off, since every one else around him is dressed like it's in the 30's (Fahrenheit) because it is, and he's not wearing a jacket. Though he is wearing a scarf.
> 
> And apparently Hammarby has won and therefore advances to the top league. Is it wrong of me to hope that Alex celebrated by running around on the pitch, naked?



Alex is at least holding his jacket (lol). 5-0! In style  There's gonna be some wild partying going on in Södermalm tonight


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy days. New pics of Alex and Hammarby won today!


----------



## Santress

Alex and Fares Fares posing with a fan at today's *Hammarby vs Jönköping Södra IF* game (November 2, 2014):





(Source:  *stendahl* @ instagr.am)


----------



## RedTopsy

Hammarby celebrations.

I wonder where Alex is?  
probably not in the middle of the crowd.


----------



## Blue Irina

Alex looks amazing! Enjoy the victory, Alex!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

More:





"The Olympics in 2015!! - *dennisschlomer*  @ instagr.am





"Ok, me and Alexander Skarsgård. - *karinevachristina* @ instagr.am





Me and Fares Fares! - *karinevachristina* @ instagr.am


----------



## BagBerry13

Alex in the middle of it. He's gonna have the hangover of the year tomorrow.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Bag.

More pics:





"The man, the myth, the legend! The Skarsgård tildeklotz #hammarby @ Nya Söderstadion." - star1nder twitter

https://twitter.com/star1nder/status/529007316247805953





"We be chilling #efterfest #bajen # # snyggaasjävel skarsgård." -* naathalieb* @ instagr.am





"WE ARE BACK! # allsvenskan2015." - *viktornordin* @ instagr.am





"bajenfans #hammarby #söderstadion #tele2arena #alexander # Skarsgård#södermalm#hornstull#117." -*cathis16* @instagr.am






"Beating. The evening continues with my eternal companion bajen Dennis and Mr.  Skarsgård." -*pastortorsten* twitter

https://twitter.com/pastortorsten/status/529009675229212673


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Alex in the middle of it. He's gonna have the hangover of the year tomorrow.



Good to see Valter with him too


----------



## Santress

"Whole team led by Alex and piece of mill now. A crazy wonderful chaos. Love Hammarby. #bajen." 

-*gustavgelin* @ instagr.am





"This happens So now # skarsgård." 

- *jesperkuronen * @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Nice arm porn.
They're all so happy. Imagine how they'd react if Hammarby actually does well in the top league. I don't remember seeing Fares at a game before.
Alex is probably going to be hung over for the first time a long time. And possibly very hoarse.


----------



## Santress

"Ugly picture but I can die happy! Thanks Andrew and Nahir for giving us the chance to meet our love !!! # Alexander Skarsgård." -*babyloniacharo* @ instagr.am





"Someone full actor." -*cosyden* @instagr.am


----------



## Madleiine

First of all..we are back!! 
Here´s a instagram video of Alex from tonights celebration. 


Festen fortsätter! - http://instagram.com/p/u6UGfyrL59/?modal=true


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I knew if _anything_ could bring him out of Ninja mode it would be his mistress, Hammarby


----------



## Hannaheart

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I knew if _anything_ could bring him out of Ninja mode it would be his mistress, Hammarby


Lucky Hammarby


----------



## a_sussan

Hurray!!! He's alive and having a party, that was about time I think.  And so happy for him and Hammarby.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pics everyone I've really missed drunken Alex 

Hope your having a lovely time in London a_sussan


----------



## Santress

A few more including a nice pic with Valter:





"We run only !!" 

-*timmarkstrom* twitter

https://twitter.com/timmarkstrom/status/529018449688002560





"Raised platform with Skarsgård yesterday #thebagsunderhiseyesarelouisvuitton #tongt #Skarsgård finished #bajen." 

-*simonBbengtsson* twitter

https://twitter.com/simonBbengtsson/status/529261755466539008





"Memories of Yesterday: Alexander Skarsgård kick off song on the mill when all players are in place. #bajen." 

-*letsmeetthepete* twitter

https://twitter.com/letsmeetthepete/status/529229099408322562


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol @ #thebagsunderhiseyesarelouisvitton !!!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2796907

Source


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol @ #thebagsunderhiseyesare*louisvitton* !!!



Now I have mental images of Alex doing Louis Vuitton ads.

I'll note that his eyebags don't seem that bad, nor did he seem particularly drunk during the festivities, not even when leading the cheer.


----------



## mik1986

Thanks for the AWESOME pics everyone ! Askars looks great...well...at least for now....until the hangover kicks in .

Yeyyyy! Go Hammarby


----------



## Blue Irina

_*The Giver*_ has been nominated as _*Favorite Dramatic* *Movie*_ at the 2015 People&#8217;s Choice Awards. You can vote HERE.

The People&#8217;s Choice Awards will air live from the Nokia Theater L.A. Live on Wednesday, January 7, 2015 at 9/8c on CBS.


----------



## Santress

New pics from LAX (November 4, 2014):























(Source: * Zimbio*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My oh my...looking good, and...... dare I say it out loud ' a new t-shirt?


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay, new pics! Thanks Santress.

Alex is looking fine.


----------



## RedTopsy

Blue Irina said:


> _*The Giver*_ has been nominated as _*Favorite Dramatic* *Movie*_ at the 2015 Peoples Choice Awards. You can vote HERE.
> 
> The Peoples Choice Awards will air live from the Nokia Theater L.A. Live on Wednesday, January 7, 2015 at 9/8c on CBS.




Thanks for the link. Voted for The Giver.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Don't know if it's a new t shirt or not, hard to tell, since it's the same color scheme as all the others. But he needs to get rid of that new Hammarby hat, it doesn't fit his head properly! 

But other than the )@#($ hat, he looks very good. 

Back in LA, checking to make sure squirrels didn't take up residence in his house? Maybe signing on for some new roles? (crosses fingers)


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pics everyone he looks really yummy. It looks like he's already turned into Mr grumpy now he's in LA


----------



## BagBerry13

He finally found jeans his size!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Don't know if it's a new t shirt or not, hard to tell, since it's the same color scheme as all the others. But he needs to get rid of that new Hammarby hat, it doesn't fit his head properly!
> 
> But other than the )@#($ hat, he looks very good.
> 
> Back in LA, checking to make sure *squirrels* didn't take up residence in his house? Maybe signing on for some new roles? (crosses fingers)


Are you saying I have to leave now that he's home?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/ipL9mmgJj]



Tku so much for all the fan, and lax, photos  Looking good 




Blue Irina said:


> _*The Giver*_ has been nominated as _*Favorite Dramatic* *Movie*_ at the 2015 People&#8217;s Choice Awards. You can vote HERE.
> 
> The People&#8217;s Choice Awards will air live from the Nokia Theater L.A. Live on Wednesday, January 7, 2015 at 9/8c on CBS.



Tku for the link  Voted 




Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks for the pics everyone he looks really yummy. It looks like he's already turned into Mr grumpy now he's in LA



Hah, yes I thought exactly the same. He's prob'ly also sad 'cos he's gonna miss out on all the Hammarby celebrations  That is if there's still any alcohol left in Södermalm 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Are you saying I have to leave now that he's home?



:giggles: I'm sure if you've been practising your Bajen chants Alex will let you stay


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's more likely Squirrel has been memorising the Kama Sutra for his return than the Bajen chant


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's more likely Squirrel has been memorising the Kama Sutra for his return than the Bajen chant



Well, I heard she already got that down for years or was it another Squirrel singing _"My nuts bring all the boys to the yard. And they're like it's better than yours. Damn right it's better than yours. I could teach you but I'd have to charge."_


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I heard she already got that down for years or was it another Squirrel singing _"My nuts bring all the boys to the yard. And they're like it's better than yours. Damn right it's better than yours. I could teach you but I'd have to charge."_


----------



## Santress

More/HQ of Alex at *LAX* on November 4, 2014:











(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## MooCowmoo

I rubbed my scent all over that tee before he left :giggles: Squirrel, his nuts are now yours dear


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Are you saying I have to leave now that he's home?



You don't have to leave, just be a little more tidy and well, I was going to say well behaved, but that's asking the impossible, isn't it? 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's more likely Squirrel has been memorising the Kama Sutra for his return than the Bajen chant





BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I heard she already got that down for years or was it another Squirrel singing _"My nuts bring all the boys to the yard. And they're like it's better than yours. Damn right it's better than yours. I could teach you but I'd have to charge."_







MooCowmoo said:


> I rubbed my scent all over that tee before he left  Squirrel, his nuts are now yours dear








BagBerry13 said:


> He finally found jeans his size!



His legs are looking very nice. I sort of miss the days earlier in the year when he apparently hadn't gone up in clothing size and looked like all the seams were going to rip.
As long as he doesn't go back to the not so distant past of baggy jeans.

ETA: Are those new (or new to us) shoes?


----------



## Hannaheart

He looks DELICIOUS


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Zola24 said:


> :giggles: I'm sure if you've been practising your Bajen chants Alex will let you stay





FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's more likely Squirrel has been memorising the Kama Sutra for his return than the Bajen chant



Free, as usual, has me nailed. 



BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I heard she already got that down for years or was it another Squirrel singing _"My nuts bring all the boys to the yard. And they're like it's better than yours. Damn right it's better than yours. I could teach you but I'd have to charge."_



B*tch, I just spat out my dinner laughing.  My singing might bring something to the yard, but it wouldn't be boys...



MooCowmoo said:


> I rubbed my scent all over that tee before he left :giggles: Squirrel, his nuts are now yours dear



Well, thanks for leaving us a morsel! He does look well used, Moo, but I'm sure we can bring him back to life...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm not buying the DVD, especially since no bloopers (idiots!), but they are giving us teeny tiny looks at behind the scenes stuff, at least a few seconds of Alex:

Its been more than two months since we said goodbye to _True Blood_, but with the Nov. 11 release of _True Blood: The Complete Series_ and_ True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season_ fast  approaching, we can all say hello again to Kristin Bauer van Straten,  Alexander Skarsgard, and Karolina Wydra in this exclusive sneak peek of  the Blu-ray only extra True Death: The Final Days on Set.
 This clip, Tricks of the Trade, reveals how vampires feed others  their blood, the fun of blocking vampire action scenes, and what a  vampire death actually looks like on set. 

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/11/06/true-blood-complete-series-dvd/


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

Still deciding on whether to buy the DVDs.

Behind-the-scenes pic from the article.





http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/11/06/true-blood-complete-series-dvd/

Graphic genius of *CanadianBeaversLoveSkars*.  Amazing how she gets such good edits when the vid quality is not the best.






> &#8230;.guy on the left gestures towards perfection in a tank top and states the obvious, "and this right here is why you watched."


http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...-on-the-left-gestures-towards-perfection-in-a


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> *Still deciding on whether to buy the DVDs.
> 
> Behind-the-scenes pic from the article.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/11/06/true-blood-complete-series-dvd/
> 
> Graphic genius of *CanadianBeaversLoveSkars*.  Amazing how she gets such good edits when the vid quality is not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/101963402220/*guy-on-the-left-gestures-towards-perfection-in-a**[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I'll probably buy both S6 and S7 dvds when the drop to a price I think it's worth paying for them. Not only did the plots suck, but so do the extras. They'd probably sell a lot more dvds, even with the lousy plots, if they put a lot more extras in. Especially of Alex/Eric and Kristin/Pam.
> 
> Nice slippers on Kristin.
> 
> ETA: the quote function got messed up (certainly not user error!  ) and so kept the pics, but since I like these screen shots since they show off Alex's arms and shoulders, I'm not correcting it!


----------



## gloomyharlow

The True Blood DVD sets have always been overpriced. Then they put 2-3 episodes per disk when you could add at least 6 episodes on a disk. HBO does that to add more disks which means you have to pay more.  They did the same with the Boardwalk Empire DVD sets too. I bought all my True Blood DVD sets for under $15 on Ebay. I never paid more then that due to the fact that the extra's have never been good. The "inside the episode" segments are blah and rarely show any behind the scenes. Mostly director, writers or producers talking. The episode commentary does nothing for me either unless it's Kristen and Alex commenting. So I will wait to buy Season 7 at a cheap price. Not buying the big box set.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies.  I'll probably wait and see if the price drops then since the extras don't sound too great.

More pics from last Sunday (November 2, 2014).

Alex at the Hammarby Victory Celebration with Anders Bitén:





"We are serial winners! We are in the Champions League!"

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1097139702263.437602.523182262&type=1&theater








"This picture is from Hammarbys victory celebration. Fd. Ostersund Comforter Anders Bitén along with Hollywood actor Alexander Skarsgard. Photo: Private."

http://www.fotbollz.se/?sub=ofk_main.asp?id=10252&Sektion=2


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from tonight in LA (November 6, 2014):








"So this happened. He's back." 

-*fallen_star1* @ instagr.am

"Oh. EM. Geeeeeee! He's back!!!! #damn he's so fine #those muscles #yum yum #i missed his fine face." 





-*celeste__23* @ instagr.am


----------



## gloomyharlow

Not even a full week in L.A. and those ladies already found him. Poor Alex  
He looks good though. Hope he's doing more films or TV work.


----------



## Opheliaballs

He's only been back in LA a couple of days and they're already stalking no wonder he looked p'ed off on those pics


----------



## gloomyharlow

LAX is a major paparazzi territory. They were bound to take a picture of Alex coming in. I think he knows that already. But the same fans above ^ already following him not even a week of him landing here... 

How did they know where he would be? Don't they have enough pictures taken with Alex already? They could do a quick "hi" and "bye" thing so he can at least go along his way to do what he has to do? But asking for pictures when you already have a ton of them with him is lack of his consideration.  

These are the same "fans" who would wait for him outside while he was working on True Blood to have him sign and take pictures with him. They also would follow the cast and crew on locations as well. Give the guy a break 

My opinion would differ if it was a fan who had never met him before, but these women are a different story. Look at him. He isn't even smiling. He was so happy just a few days ago in Sweden.


----------



## jooa

^^ Well, it's true, Alex isn't smiling in those photos ... but he wasn't smiling on most of the photos taken in Sweden, even those that were taken after the huge Hammarby victory. He just rarely smiles in pictures with fans 

Thanks Santress, Buckeye for all the graet photos and video. Alex looks very good and he has probably a new clothes, a little bit less tight ... it's so sad


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol @Jooa. I like your priorities (re the tee).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ Well, it's true, Alex isn't smiling in those photos ... but he wasn't smiling on most of the photos taken in Sweden, even those that were taken after the huge Hammarby victory. *He just rarely smiles in pictures with fans *
> 
> Thanks Santress, Buckeye for all the graet photos and video. Alex looks very good and *he has probably a new clothes,* a little bit less tight ... it's so sad



To me, he usually smiles more for fan pics. But with these ladies, he's probably sick of them. I know he does appreciate his fans, but after awhile, especially since he's not on set, it probably has gotten weird/annoying. This looks so random, like he's at a shopping mall.

He's had new clothes for awhile, since before Tarzan, he had to, or else the seams would pop. Not that I would have minded that 
But now he's probably losing most of the extra muscle and can go back to his 'old' cloths. Which color and style wise are totally indistinguishable from the 'new' ones.
I sort of miss the days of bad fashion choices, at least to mix things up.

And he's not wearing a hat/beanie! The top of his hair still looks rather blond.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

gloomyharlow said:


> LAX is a major paparazzi territory. They were bound to take a picture of Alex coming in. I think he knows that already. But the same fans above ^ already following him not even a week of him landing here...
> 
> How did they know where he would be? Don't they have enough pictures taken with Alex already? They could do a quick "hi" and "bye" thing so he can at least go along his way to do what he has to do? But asking for pictures when you already have a ton of them with him is lack of his consideration.
> 
> These are the same "fans" who would wait for him outside while he was working on True Blood to have him sign and take pictures with him. They also would follow the cast and crew on locations as well. Give the guy a break
> 
> My opinion would differ if it was a fan who had never met him before, but these women are a different story. Look at him. He isn't even smiling. He was so happy just a few days ago in Sweden.



Is this from LAX? it looks like a random car park. 

how the hell do they find him?? did they somehow place a tracker on him ?? 

Seriously why do they need multiple pics with actors?? its creepy how they find them. 



Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> Still deciding on whether to buy the DVDs.
> 
> Behind-the-scenes pic from the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/11/06/true-blood-complete-series-dvd/
> 
> Graphic genius of *CanadianBeaversLoveSkars*.  Amazing how she gets such good edits when the vid quality is not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...-on-the-left-gestures-towards-perfection-in-a



Im not going to bother, I'm just going to wait for someone to put up any videos of Alex and Kristen. 
I can't believe they put no bloopers, TB DVD/BluRay extras always sucked from the start.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree. I was holding my tongue before but while I understood the fan pics on set (however repetitive they were), I have a hard time with these ones. 

Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alex at the Hammarby Victory Celebration with Anders Bitén:



Tku for all the great photos  

(I was hoping his hair would be a little shorter at the back, but hey, Alex still looks so good )




Opheliaballs said:


> *He's only been back in LA a couple of days and they're already stalking no wonder he looked p'ed off on those pics*





gloomyharlow said:


> LAX is a major paparazzi territory. They were bound to take a picture of Alex coming in. I think he knows that already. *But the same fans above ^ already following him not even a week of him landing here...*
> 
> How did they know where he would be? Don't they have enough pictures taken with Alex already? *They could do a quick "hi" and "bye" thing so he can at least go along his way to do what he has to do? But asking for pictures when you already have a ton of them with him is lack of his consideration.  *
> 
> These are the *same "fans"* who would wait for him outside while he was working on True Blood to have him sign and take pictures with him. They also would follow the cast and crew on locations as well. *Give the guy a break*
> 
> My opinion would differ if it was a fan who had never met him before, but these women are a different story. Look at him. He isn't even smiling. He was so happy just a few days ago in Sweden.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> To me, he usually smiles more for fan pics. *But with these ladies, he's probably sick of them.** I know he does appreciate his fans, but after awhile, especially since he's not on set, it probably has gotten weird/annoying*. This looks so random, like he's at a shopping mall.
> 
> He's had new clothes for awhile, since before Tarzan, he had to, or else the seams would pop. Not that I would have minded that
> But now he's probably losing most of the extra muscle and can go back to his 'old' cloths. Which color and style wise are totally indistinguishable from the 'new' ones.
> I sort of miss the days of bad fashion choices, at least to mix things up.
> 
> And he's not wearing a hat/beanie! The top of his hair still looks rather blond.





sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Is this from LAX? it looks like a random car park.
> 
> *how the hell do they find him?? did they somehow place a tracker on him ??
> 
> Seriously why do they need multiple pics with actors?? its creepy how they find them.
> *
> 
> Im not going to bother, I'm just going to wait for someone to put up any videos of Alex and Kristen.
> I can't believe they put no bloopers, TB DVD/BluRay extras always sucked from the start.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I agree. I was holding my tongue before but while I understood the fan pics on set (however repetitive they were), I have a hard time with these ones.
> *
> *Curiouser and curiouser...*



This!!  Oh well, I guess the word fan is derived from fanatic - seriously creepy :weird:

And *Buckeye* I'm also pleased to see Alex without the beanie 

I also very much like the slightly less bulky physique - perfect 

HBO know exactly why people stuck with TB - pre-sales can't be as high as they expected (hah) 

And yes, *Santress* I agree, cbla does make the best and amazing edits 












> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.preparing to kick *** and slipping on ice, remarkably similar.



Eta: I lv the bts - Alex demonstrating how Swedes slip on ice - smiling with surprise and always with one foot planted firmly on the ground (lol)


----------



## Missmel

I guess it's creepy in a more obvious way, but I find the stan's that Internet stalk all his friends and family, and anyone he works with, a hell of a lot more creepy. What the hell do they get from it? At least the woman get to meet Alex, I understand the appeal but not all the photo taking.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I agree. I was holding my tongue before but while I understood the fan pics on set (however repetitive they were), I have a hard time with these ones.
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Idun

Missmel said:


> I guess it's creepy in a more obvious way, but I find the stan's that Internet stalk all his friends and family, and anyone he works with, a hell of a lot more creepy. What the hell do they get from it? At least the woman get to meet Alex, I understand the appeal but not all the photo taking.



Both things are creepy but this is getting close to physical stalking IMO and that's never _not_ worrying.


----------



## Santress

Alex getting coffee with Björne (November 6, 2014, Los Angeles):




















(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Missmel said:


> I guess it's creepy in a more obvious way, but I find the stan's that Internet stalk all his friends and family, and anyone he works with, a hell of a lot more creepy. What the hell do they get from it? At least the woman get to meet Alex, I understand the appeal but not all the photo taking.


Some of the ones doing this seem as obsessive (if not more so) than the photo takers (imo) but apparently they're not in his area.  Who knows what would happen if they were in his location.

Already on the paps's radar - spotted out for coffee with Björne (November 6, 2014, Los Angeles):











(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Dang. He looks great. Its nice to see him hanging out with Bjorne.


----------



## Madleiine

wooha he looks great. And it nice to see Björne again.


----------



## Hannaheart

He does look good.  I was wondering what happened to Bjorne


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the great photos
> 
> (I was hoping his hair would be a little shorter at the back, but hey, Alex still looks so good
> 
> 
> This!!  Oh well, I guess the word fan is derived from fanatic - seriously creepy
> 
> And *Buckeye* I'm also pleased to see Alex without the beanie
> 
> *I also very much like the slightly less bulky physique - perfect *:
> 
> HBO know exactly why people stuck with TB - pre-sales can't be as high as they expected (hah)
> 
> And yes, *Santress* I agree, cbla does make the best and amazing edits
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Eta: I lv the bts - Alex demonstrating how Swedes slip on ice - smiling with surprise and always with one foot planted firmly on the ground (lol)



He's debulking but the t-shirt does show that he still has very well defined chest muscles. Not that I looked at them intently or anything!  





BagBerry13 said:


>



There's an applicable Gen Kill quote for everything.



Santress said:


> *Alex getting coffee with Björne*
> 
> [
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> (Source: * characteristicallyexuberant * tumblr)



Good to see him out with Bjorne. But Bjorne, that look, it's not a good one for you. The open chest area is wrong (it's missing several gold chains to complete the look) and the hair, no.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I have to admit I've finally seen _The East_. And I have to say it was actually really good. I liked the final idea of destroying the system from within. Though I rather believed Brit Marling as a squatter than as an intelligence agent. This is kinda my procrastination because I'm supposed to research and write a term paper on Contemporary British Cinema but all I'm doing is watching American Independent Films. Not really on point but happens when you don't know what to write.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Watch as Ryan Kwanten and Kristin Bauer van Straten film their final scenes on the HBO drama."

Alex's last scene is in here as well, someone in the background was doing the Tarzan yodel.

https://screen.yahoo.com/fashion-and-beauty/behind-scenes-true-blood-final-170000706.html


----------



## BagBerry13

Björne always looks like some sleazy drug dealer or pimp. He really needs a makeover. Maybe it would help with whatever he's currently doing professionally.


----------



## gloomyharlow

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Is this from LAX? it looks like a random car park.




Let me clarify. 


I meant when Alex landed at LAX this week and the pap's were all over him. Here's a video clip from it http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/sfWIPMwo-S3KEMqlP That's what I meant as an example.


I don't know where these stalk...I mean "fans" met him. Regardless, they found him and hassled him again. He may not constantly smile in fans photos, but you can still see a difference in his demeanor in the photos. Even when not smiling, he does this smize thing that Tara Banks talks about. You don't see any of that with these recent "fan" photos.  Someone on another page commenting about this posted this interesting story from CNN 2009 about obsessional fans stalking their idols. Interesting article.  http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/11/05/celebrity.stalkers/index.html?eref=ew 


I'm glad to see Alex looking great in these new pap photos but I am still weary of Björne Larson.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you gals for all new pics, vids and info. Have been a bit busy with birthday party planning. And it's really nice to see him out with Björne been a while since I saw them together.  And Alex looks awesomely yummy good. *swoon*


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pics everyone he looks really good

A_sussan have I missed your birthday?


----------



## a_sussan

I had my birthday on Thursday but had my family over for sandwich cake yesterday.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Oh lovely hope you had fun. happy belated birthday to you chick


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I had my birthday on Thursday but had my family over for sandwich cake yesterday.




Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Happy Belated Birthday Sussan


----------



## Idun

Grattis!


----------



## a_sussan

Tackar


----------



## skarsbabe

jooa said:


> ^^ Well, it's true, Alex isn't smiling in those photos ... but he wasn't smiling on most of the photos taken in Sweden, even those that were taken after the huge Hammarby victory. He just rarely smiles in pictures with fans
> 
> Thanks Santress, Buckeye for all the graet photos and video. Alex looks very good and he has probably a new clothes, a little bit less tight ... it's so sad


Poor guy, he really does look bothered in those pics. He does smile in many fan photos but in these he is either exhausted or over it. Seriously, how do they find him every/anywhere?


----------



## Zola24

Oh *Sussan*  I'm so sorry I missed your birthday - I'm glad you had fun with your friends and family  
Alex is bringing the coffee! 









adrichi


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Already on the paps's radar - spotted out for coffee with Björne (November 6, 2014, Los Angeles):



Tku so much for all photos 

Jeez, Alex looks so good  and I'm loving the return to his more natural hair colour  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's debulking but the t-shirt does show that he still has very well defined chest muscles. Not that I looked at them intently or anything!





BuckeyeChicago said:


> "Watch as Ryan Kwanten and Kristin Bauer van Straten film their final scenes on the HBO drama."
> Alex's last scene is in here as well, someone in the background was doing the Tarzan yodel.



Alex has always had very well defined chest muscles 









letsnikolposts





queen-haq

And tku for the TB final scenes vid - the poor bbs, very emotional  and I loved the Tarzan call :giggles:


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics and updates ladies. 

*Sussan*, Grattis i efterskott!  
Happy Belated Birthday!

Pics from Generation Kill: 
(I have been re-watching and I love Alex in GK)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for all photos
> 
> Jeez, Alex looks so good  and I'm loving the return to his more natural hair colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alex has always had very well defined chest muscles *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letsnikolposts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen-haq
> 
> And tku for the TB final scenes vid - the poor bbs, very emotional  and I loved the Tarzan call :giggles:



Yes, yes he has. But he's even more well defined now!  

More goodbyes "This has been such a huge part of my life for the past seven years," *Alexander Skarsgard*,  who delighted fans everywhere as Eric Northman, revealed. "It's been  such an amazing adventure and I'm so grateful for everything that I've  had. I had so much fun on this show.":

http://www.etonline.com/tv/153695_a...lood_bid_an_emotional_farewell_to_their_fans/


----------



## Hannaheart

Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for all photos
> 
> Jeez, Alex looks so good  and I'm loving the return to his more natural hair colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex has always had very well defined chest muscles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> letsnikolposts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen-haq
> 
> And tku for the TB final scenes vid - the poor bbs, very emotional  and I loved the Tarzan call :giggles:


I think he looks a lot better now.  And the final scenes were emotional , I agree.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Hannaheart* - oh yeah, Alex looks so much better now  although he was only 22 in those first photos (lol).

Tku *Buckeye* for the ET vid  It was so good to hear Alex's voice 




















marvelandwhimsy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ack!  Missed a birthday. Dang it. To make up for it,  Happy Belated Sussan!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks you for all the nice Birthday wishes.


----------



## Zola24

This will do wonders for TB7 sales 




































skarsjoy / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

skarsjoy / continued



> Skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård: &#8220;Yeah, it&#8217;s my last day on the lot. It&#8217;s been our home since Season 2. I had my last scene with Stephen but I got to keep it together because I&#8217;ve got 3 more scenes today.&#8221;
> 
> Quote from the True Blood S7 Blu-ray [&#8216;True Death: The Final Days on Set&#8217;], HBO, my iPad shots of the TV




Aww! :cry: Skars porn  


Eta:








> Skarsjoy:
> 
> forgot one! Alex was imitating Eric drinking True Blood for the first time



:giggles:


----------



## Santress

Belated Happy Birthday, A_sussan!

Hope your day was great!  I'm so glad you joined us here.  
You're a true sweetie pie!





Alex was thinking of you too and we have some new pics for the b-day girl.

New candids of Alex leaving a restaurant yesterday (November 11, 2014)











(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks very nice. And that shirt is very snug across the chest and arms.


----------



## Santress

^Agree, he looks great.
These remind me of some of his older pap pics.

More/HQ:














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Hannaheart

Nice Pictures.  He looks great!


----------



## Zola24

^ *Santress* tku so much for posting all the photos - looking good, very good 

*Buckeye*, yes that shirt is very snug  although my attention is a little lower down, lving that belt 

I wonder who Alex's 'companions' are as he looks very casual smart.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Santress* tku so much for posting all the photos - looking good, very good
> 
> *Buckeye*, yes that shirt is very snug  although *my attention is a little lower down, lving that belt *
> 
> I wonder who Alex's 'companions' are as he looks very casual smart.



Hah! There's an internet thing going on this month you're supposed to list everyday at least one thing that you're grateful/thankful for.
I'm grateful that Alex didn't tuck in his shirt, so we got a peek of tummy:

http://imageshack.com/i/pdbJpOcnj

He does look casual smart/business casual, so maybe work related (crosses fingers and toes).


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you for posting this!  
And i think it is something work related.. It looks like business Alex, hm I'm wonder what's next,new movie?Or musical in NYC? (dreaming, dreaming)


----------



## Santress

Another pic for the birthday girl fresh off twitter (November 12, 2014):





"What a nice guy #Alexander Skarsgard thank you for the photo #TrueBlood."

-*Jakob_Izzy* twitter

https://twitter.com/Jakob_Izzy/status/532702130877255680


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Another pic for the birthday girl fresh off twitter (November 12, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What a nice guy #Alexander Skarsgard thank you for the photo #TrueBlood."
> 
> -*Jakob_Izzy* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Jakob_Izzy/status/532702130877255680




Now _that's a happy guy_ meeting a fan of his. 


Great new photos.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Santress* tku for the fan photo 

Jeez Alex always looks so 'clean'  I'm not sure if I can luv a guy who seems to have better skin than me  *Buckeye*, I see the cap is back (lol).

*Buckeye* and *Madleiine* - well, we've decided it was some sort of 'business' meeting, (hah), now we are just left hoping and wondering (lol). Whatever it was I hope it works out for him  and us 

A couple of 'new' gifs from bts tb7










mametupa





mametupa


----------



## gloomyharlow

^ Hope someone is nice enough to put the behind the scenes videos on you tube one day. I hear these are only in the Blue Ray edition and the new box set but not in the regular dvd edition which sucks.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I swear it's either famine or feast with him.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you so much for the lovely new pics and the birthday wishes, it looks like he has his old pants on but my does he looks just fine.   *sigh*  and thank gawd for that the draft is over.


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> ^ Hope *someone is nice enough to put the behind the** scenes videos on you tube one day*. I hear these are only in the Blue Ray edition and the new box set but not in the regular dvd edition which sucks.





*TB S7 Behind the camera*
merjatb via mametupa / Published on 12 Nov 2014 / HBO owns this video


----------



## Zola24

^ I just want to say that the 2nd yt is just the tricks of the trade on one yt as I perhaps didn't make it clear -  sorry blame it on brain fade  

Some gifs 














marvelandwhimsy






henricavyll

Just ignore ch in the background (lol) which is very easy do when there is Skarsporn :'D















marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll
















marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


I just find it so endearing how uncomfortable Alex is on camera when he's not actually filming. The perfect man is perfect 










icemft

:giggles:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the videos and pics everyone!

Its so cute how uncomfortable he is on camera i just want to give him a big hug, and i absolutely love the pooh bear picture


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, for all the pretty!

I'm not sure when this one is from.
Oldie but goodie or newly taken?
It was uploaded to instagram today (November 14, 2014).
The name is familiar too.





"Ani takes photos with tall men #Alexander Skarsgaard #411."

-*imnotscared* @ instagr.am


----------



## Santress

Super HQs of Alex getting gas today (November 15, 2014):





(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks Santress!

I really like the one of him leaning against the Porsche.

I still hate the cap, but it doesn't look so bad in these caps, maybe I'm getting used to it. Though, in these pics the arms are a distraction from the cap.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Holy moist crotchflaps....those arms....THOSE ARMS!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I see the gun show is back in town. And I am _not _unhappy about it. 

_*Puts on perve glasses - pretends to be reading an article on The Sydney Morning Herald site*_


----------



## Zola24

^ *Santress* tku so much for posting those photos 

The poor guy  although the Skarsporn is very much appreciated   I'm a little concerned as I also noticed Alex's shoelaces! Idk,w*f (lol)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Holy moist crotchflaps....those arms....THOSE ARMS!!!







FreeSpirit71 said:


> I see the gun show is back in town. And I am _not _unhappy about it.
> 
> _*Puts on perve glasses - pretends to be reading an article on The Sydney Morning Herald site*_



I'm glad that LA is warm enough that he can go short sleeved (and is that a sun roof open on his Porsche?) so we can admire the arms. Though I'm a bit envious of the warmth, since it's 20 degrees below normal here 



Zola24 said:


> ^ *Santress* tku so much for posting those photos
> 
> The poor guy  although the Skarsporn is very much appreciated  * I'm a little concerned as I also noticed Alex's shoelaces! Idk,w*f *(lol)



His shoelaces look fine, meaning they're actually tied, to me.
Aren't those his adidas shoes that are customized with his name/face?


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh *Buckeye*, I always just quickly check someone out head to toe  (and not wishing to come off as super-weird here), but when I got to Alex's feet I just thought, "Jeez, he's actually tied his shoelaces properly" (lol), and yes they probably are the customized adi's 
Back to admiring the Skarsporn


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh *Buckeye*, I always just quickly check someone out head to toe  (and not wishing to come off as *super-weird here)*, but when I got to Alex's feet I just thought, "*Jeez, he's actually tied his shoelaces properly*" (lol), and yes they probably are the customized adi's
> Back to admiring the Skarsporn



It's not super weird, it's just being attentive and concerned for his safety, lest he trip over his untied shoelaces! 
And I know he hates the paps, but we've had such a picture drought this year that I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Madleiine

Wait, I'll just..so..damn I do not have time to sit and drool over this skarsporn, I have to plan this week's work.


----------



## a_sussan

Holy Mother of Joy   those arms ..  

Thank you *Santress* for doing my morning so much better and I will not fall asleep at work that's for sure.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

...and More/Super HQ:











(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> *TB S7 Behind the camera*
> merjatb via mametupa / Published on 12 Nov 2014 / HBO owns this video





Fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## RedTopsy

Wow, what a way to start my Sunday. 
Thanks Santress for the amazing pics and Zola for the video. 

Alex looks smoking hot. 
What a body!     

I can hardly wait to see him as Tarzan.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

When I find myself wearing the same clothes repeatedly,
 Alexander Skarsgard comes to me.
 Speaking words of wisdom,
 Let it be.


http://fabfandomista.tumblr.com/post/102788659004


----------



## skarsbabe

Wow does he look great! I'm so torn bc I love the photos of him, but know he must hate the fact that he can't even get gas without being papped in 4 angles


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Fan photo from tonight (November 16, 2014):





"Me and Alexander Skarsgard tonight!! What a great guy!! Thanks buddy!! #Alexander Skarsgard #good man #good times."

-*hintz83* twitter

https://twitter.com/hintz83/status/534229563941736448


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lainey is giving him some advice while posting the most recent gas station pics.




> Alexander Skarsgard was photographed hands-free on Saturday at a gas station in Hollywood. This hands-free gas pumping thing is like Bigfoot to me. I&#8217;ve been driving for 25 years (f-ck me, I&#8217;m old) and I&#8217;ve never, ever, ever found a hands-free pump. Is it an American thing? Jacek and I talked about it this morning when he was driving me to work. He&#8217;s only ever pumped hands-free in the US. It&#8217;s like having internet on an airplane, available for probably a decade &#8211; or more &#8211; now on US flights but still not a standard service in Canada, what the F-CK is taking so long?
> 
> 
> You know the downside to hands-free gas though, if you&#8217;re a celebrity? If you go hands-free, you have to pose. Like he&#8217;s doing here, leaning on his Porsche, one arm crossing the body and the other hand by his chin, like all fake-pensive. At least when you&#8217;re not hands-free, you&#8217;re actively doing something, holding onto the nozzle, and if you really want to turn it into a movie moment, you can look up and squint, all busy and important.
> 
> 
> Anyway, after shooting _Tarzan_ in London for several months immediately after working on _True Blood,_ Skarsgard now has some down time. We&#8217;re still 18 months away from the release and so far, he doesn&#8217;t have anything else lined up. He also needs to be careful with whatever he lines up. Because_ Tarzan, _opening July 1, 2016 is supposed to be his big Movie Star break. If it doesn&#8217;t do well, he doesn&#8217;t get to hide behind anyone else on the fall. If it does very well, you don&#8217;t want to dilute that success with a sh-tty companion project. But patience is hard on an actor.
> 
> 
> If I were him, I&#8217;d advise him to sit out the next year, stay out of the spotlight, and really let the major box office momentum build. It&#8217;s a huge movie. The studio will invest in getting him at the right time, maybe during award season 2015/16 for presenter duties, magazine covers with his shirt off, etc. But you have to create the hunger first.




Yeah the studio will invest and there will be a ton of promotion. Maybe it will be a huge hit, maybe not. Maybe he'll be the best thing about it or the worst. You just never know.


I don't think he should take off for the next year. That's like putting all your eggs in one basket. He could film one or two movies and have them released before Tarzan even comes out. 


[link]http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-hands-free-pumping-gas/31882[/link]


----------



## skarsbabe

Ms Kiah said:


> Lainey is giving him some advice while posting the most recent gas station pics.
> 
> [link]http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexander-Skarsgard-hands-free-pumping-gas/31882[/link]





> You know the downside to hands-free gas though, if youre a celebrity? If you go hands-free, you have to pose. Like hes doing here, leaning on his Porsche, one arm crossing the body and the other hand by his chin, like all fake-pensive. At least when youre not hands-free, youre actively doing something, holding onto the nozzle, and if you really want to turn it into a movie moment, you can look up and squint, all busy and important.



Or he could do what I do. Get out, start the pump, go back and sit in the car. Get out when it clicks off to remove it. No need to wait and get photographed unwillingly!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The idea that Lainey, who used to shade him pretty viciously in every post, would give him career advice is amusing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The idea that Lainey, who used to shade him pretty viciously in every post, would give him career advice is amusing.




Yeah, it is. And her fickleness is showing since in previous posts she's grudgingly admitted that he's usually able to avoid the paps. But now he's posing for them? Really?

And yes, he needs to work this next year, and I'm presuming he wants to. 

Tom and Lorenzo's take on Alex's 'posing', which I prefer to Lainey's:

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2014/11/alexander-skarsgard-in-hollywood-california/


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, the link from Tom and Lorenzo was quite funny. 

The thing from Lainey well not so much.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We should all just be grateful we didn't end up with this situation:







I don't want to write a eugoogally for Askars.


----------



## Hannaheart

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> Fan photo from tonight (November 16, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Me and Alexander Skarsgard tonight!! What a great guy!! Thanks buddy!! #Alexander Skarsgard #good man #good times."
> 
> -*hintz83* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/hintz83/status/534229563941736448


 




I love this fan photo!  Alexander looks great!


----------



## Santress

Great Throwback Thursday pic shared today (November 20, 2014) on instagram:





"Just a little #throwback thursday to the 2010 #LSU vs Alabama game (that we won!!) where I sat next to #Alexander Skarsgård the whole time. Most humble guy ever and I definitely turned him into a #LSU fan! #stupid hair in my fat face #why are people taking pics with you #trueblood #hbo #lsu football #something cool."

-*catherinehonc* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Great Throwback Thursday pic shared today (November 20, 2014) on instagram:



Oh wow  tku - that is a great tbt photo  Alex with a tan, the short hair, and one of my fave shirts   And yet more lovely unsolicited comments on Alex's personality - he really is the perfect man


----------



## moonprincess

He's dreamy


----------



## Stephanie***

Santress said:


> Great Throwback Thursday pic shared today (November 20, 2014) on instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just a little #throwback thursday to the 2010 #LSU vs Alabama game (that we won!!) where I sat next to #Alexander Skarsgård the whole time. Most humble guy ever and I definitely turned him into a #LSU fan! #stupid hair in my fat face #why are people taking pics with you #trueblood #hbo #lsu football #something cool."
> 
> -*catherinehonc* @ instagr.am




If this would have happened to me.... I dont know what i would do.... TRY to stay "normal" lol


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, he really does look gorgeous  I would've spent the entire time sitting on my hands, whilst silently screaming, "self-control, self-control, have some!"


----------



## Hannaheart

moonprincess said:


> He's dreamy


 Dreamy.....what a great word to describe him.  He IS dreamy!


----------



## Zola24

Chris Hemsworth has been named People's Sexiest Man Alive 2014, (and yes he is very nice), but frick, Alexander Skarsgård  Each and every year 









> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Our pick for SEXIEST MAN ALIVE: Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgård#Alexander Skarsgard#just wait till Tarzan The Untamed comes out#Sexiest Man Alive


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He may be a contender for it in 2016 with _Tarzan._

Having said that, much as I'm _"Yay an Aussie got it!"_..a lot of the _People's Sexiest _are ones that the studios push due to their projects/profile being in the media a lot.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He may be a contender for it in 2016 with _Tarzan._
> 
> Having said that, much as I'm _"Yay an Aussie got it!"_..a lot of the _People's Sexiest _are ones that the studios push due to their projects/profile being in the media a lot.



True! And as I understand they also have a say in it. Just read that Ryan Gosling turned it down at least three times. I guess it depends on how you want to be perceived.


----------



## Idun

I'm just speculating but I doubt he'd be very interested in a bought titel like that.

On the other hand - if you're going to showcase the most attractive Nations on the earth, who do you pick? Well, Alex of course 

http://www.worldatlas.com/articles/top-10-most-attractive-nationalities.htm

_One of the richest countries in the world, Sweden is also known for its libertarian attitudes, social freedoms, and wonderful natural scenery. The tall Nordic men and women have long been considered the most attractive in the world. Their piercing blue eyes, coupled with the white skin and blonde hair is something that appeals to everyone. The Nordic gods have sure struck gold when they created such beauties like Greta Garbo, Ingrid Bergman, but also True Blood star Alexander Skarsgaard._


----------



## Blue Irina

God! This man is . That is one of my favorite pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> True! And as I understand they also have a say in it. Just read that Ryan Gosling turned it down at least three times. I guess it depends on how you want to be perceived.



Meh.....I'm in the camp of "What is the appeal of Ryan Gosling?"  I don't get it, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Santress

Yay!  We're finally back up and running again (*knock on wood*).

Stealth shot of Alex celebrating "Fakesgiving" at (presumably) a friend's house on (probably) November 21, 2014:





"Me photobombing Alexander Skarsgard. David photobombing me #true blood #fakes giving."

-*EvvieCrowley* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He may be a contender for it in 2016 with _Tarzan._
> 
> Having said that, much as I'm _"Yay an Aussie got it!"_..a lot of the _People's Sexiest _are ones that the studios push due to their projects/profile being in the media a lot.



It'd be next year's title, and I really don't think he'd want to do it, it's too obviously PR at this point. He's well aware of how much PR he'll do for Tarzan starting in about a year, but I'm hoping that WB doesn't push for it.



Santress said:


> ]Yay!  We're finally back up and running again (*knock on wood*).[/B]
> 
> Stealth shot of Alex celebrating "Fakesgiving" at (presumably) a friend's house on (probably) November 21, 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Me photobombing Alexander Skarsgard. David photobombing me #true blood #fakes giving."
> 
> -*EvvieCrowley* @ instagr.am



We're up but they're still working on maintenance. I'm so impatient, having any site down for any amount of time makes me twitchy, even knowing from my friends how long it can take to actually fix major errors.

Maybe it's the light, but he looks more scruffy in that pic. We got enough new pics in his first two weeks back in LA that now, in the last week, I'm having withdrawals with the lack of pics.


----------



## Hannaheart

Glad we're back!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meh.....I'm in the camp of "What is the appeal of Ryan Gosling?"  I don't get it, and that's fine with me.



That's fine with me. I don't get Chris Hemsworth (or any of the Hemsworths) or Matt Damon either. They don't make me drop my panties.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Sundance 2015 Wishlist: 31 Movies We Hope to See in Park City*

                                                                                      By                          Indiewire                         |                         Indiewire                     November 24, 2014 at 12:16PM                 
                              Indiewire is offering 31 films as a Sundance wishlist (in honor of the festival's 31st anniversary).

*"The Diary of a Teenage Girl"*
Director: Marielle Heller
Cast:  Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig, Christopher Meloni 
Why We Hope It Heads To Park City: Newcomer Bel Powley stars in this film as a teenage girl who begins an affair with her mother's boyfriend. Here's the kicker, though: Kristen Wiig plays her mother and Alexander Skarsgård plays her mother's boyfriend. Adapted from Pheobe Gloeckner's graphic novel, the 1970s set film is the directorial debut of Marielle Heller and had the backing of the Sundance Institute. So it seems like a good bet, and with that casting we sure wouldn't be complaining.
http://www.indiewire.com/article/su...s-we-hope-to-see-in-park-city-20141124?page=2


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> That's fine with me. I don't get Chris Hemsworth (or any of the Hemsworths) or Matt Damon either. *They don't make me drop my panties*.



Bag, I thought you usually went commando?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bag, I thought you usually went commando?




Shhhhh!!! That was a private conversation between us. Though currently I wouldn't recommend it. We're around zero degrees here. Can you say cystitis?


----------



## Zola24

It's good to be back 





Just a reminder 








> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> See Alexander Skarsgård in The Giver on Digital HD now. The movie is out on DVD/Blu-ray on Tuesday, November 25, 2014.
> 
> source: The Giver Film Facebook page



Eta: The Giver info was posted before tpf went down


----------



## Zola24

And some fab 'new' gifs from The Giver 





























skarsgardaddict

Well that was interesting - I had to change some of the numbers to get the gifs to post. Idk!? I really hope you can see them 'cos I can (lol) and they really are great gifs


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Sundance 2015 Wishlist: 31 Movies We Hope to See in Park City*
> 
> By                          Indiewire                         |                         Indiewire                     November 24, 2014 at 12:16PM
> Indiewire is offering 31 films as a Sundance wishlist (in honor of the festival's 31st anniversary).
> 
> *"The Diary of a Teenage Girl"*
> Director: Marielle Heller
> Cast:  Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig, Christopher Meloni
> Why We Hope It Heads To Park City: Newcomer Bel Powley stars in this film as a teenage girl who begins an affair with her mother's boyfriend. Here's the kicker, though: Kristen Wiig plays her mother and Alexander Skarsgård plays her mother's boyfriend. Adapted from Pheobe Gloeckner's graphic novel, the 1970s set film is the directorial debut of Marielle Heller and had the backing of the Sundance Institute. So it seems like a good bet, and with that casting we sure wouldn't be complaining.
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/su...s-we-hope-to-see-in-park-city-20141124?page=2



I hope Alex will be at Sundance next year with lots of interviews and pics.  
I´m looking forward to this film.




Zola24 said:


> And some fab 'new' gifs from The Giver
> 
> 
> Well that was interesting - I had to change some of the numbers to get the gifs to post. Idk!? I really hope you can see them 'cos I can (lol) and they really are great gifs



Great gifs Zola. The last one is so cute, Alex with a baby.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola, you sure made my day better.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola.

Nice fan pic at the beach that was uploaded today (November 25, 2014):





"Looks like Eric Northman doesn't burn in the sun after all #alexander  skarsgard #true  blood."

-*sgarg0* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

^ Santress, tku for the fan photo  So much pretty at the beach too  and I lv her tags


----------



## Madleiine

Look at that smile.  Thank you for the fan photo Santress.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for beach pic and nice to see him smiling


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aww, he's wearing black at the beach.  
He's looking good.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pic Santress.

I like the scruff.


----------



## BagBerry13

buckeyechicago said:


> aww, he's wearing black at the beach.
> he's looking good.



View attachment 2815750


----------



## Hannaheart

He looks like he is enjoying the beach!


----------



## Santress

^Yes, he does.  
Nice to see him enjoying himself.

Stealth shot of Alex at *Zinque* (coffee & wine bar) today (November 26, 2014):





"#galvan rodg, #marie-angievassallo and #alexander skarsgard having lunch @Zinque. #dining with the stars in #la #good times."

-*javivass* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 2815750




Ha!

Apparently he feels it renders him invisible. Which, sometimes it works, and obviously the last two days not so much. 
I imagine him wishing on occasion that Harry Potter's invisibility cloak was real.


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ha!
> 
> Apparently he feels it renders him invisible. Which, sometimes it works, and obviously the last two days not so much.
> *I imagine him wishing on occasion that Harry Potter's invisibility cloak was real.*



*giggles*  I think he does, but the again he's jolly good at ninja mood when he wants to. 

Thanks Santress for new pic.


----------



## Santress

Another great fan pic from the beach.  This may be from the same day (November 25, 2014) but it was uploaded tonight (November 26, 2014):





"Don't mind me, (work attire aside) just chillin wit this guy.. #vampire eric #EricNorthman #Alexander Scarsgard #True Blood #RIP TrueBlood."

-*supablondie15* @ instagr.am (uploaded November 26, 2014)

An oldie I don't think we've seen before from the filming of *The Giver*.
It was uploaded over 2 months ago.





"#Throwback to when I worked on set of the giver #Alexander Scarsgard #me #memories."

-*zosmall171* @ instagr.am (uploaded September 19, 2014)


----------



## Zola24

^ *Santress*, tku so much for the great fan photos  he really is a lovely man  Oh to be just chillin on the beach with Askars ;D

*Happy Thanksgiving *to those who celebrate, *happy last Thursday of November* to everyone else 






deesdiaries


Some great s/caps from The Giver




















skarsjoy


And one of my fave gifs  (Sorry if I've posted it before but I do lv it)





mametupa


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress and Zola for pics. Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate.


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you Santress and Zola. Happy Thanksgivin to those who celebrate and Happy last Thursday of November.


----------



## Santress

Based on recent tweets including this one from an *Equinox* NYC trainer today (December 1, 2014), sounds like he's in New York:





"Just another day at the office #true blood #alexander skarsgard #fit fam #gym."

-*mike_monroig* twitter

https://twitter.com/mike_monroig/status/539509877132234753


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks Santress! Man in black indeed. It's shots like this that convince me that seeing him in real life would prove to be unnerving re how, erm, tight and fit his hips are.  Like a VS model looking normal next to him makes sense right now.  But I do appreciate his outfit is all matching!


----------



## Hannaheart

I wonder if he is doing publicity for anything in New York or if he is just there for fun?


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Another from today in NYC (December 1, 2014).  I think this is a different pic.
It's a very similar crop but the background position is slightly different and his expression is a bit different too.





"Man crush Monday and look who I had the pleasure of seeing today... Alexander Skarsgard #Eric Northman #True Blood #Damn He Looks Good #Happy Monday."

-*sexcirunner* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress! Man in black indeed.* It's shots like this that convince me that seeing him in real life would prove to be unnerving re how, erm, tight and fit his hips are.*  Like a VS model looking normal next to him makes sense right now.  But I do appreciate his outfit is all matching!



The trainer looks great and probably would be impressive in real life. But next to Alex...




Hannaheart said:


> I wonder if he is doing publicity for anything in New York or if he is just there for fun?



As far as I know he has nothing to promote so this is probably personal. And since he mentioned during an interview this summer that he was going to be apartment hunting in NYC perhaps he's doing that.


----------



## Hannaheart

I wonder how he got out of LAX with no paps.   Maybe he flew out of one of the smaller airports


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, I also think he's doing a bit of apartment hunting and stay in NYC until he goes home to Sweden for Christmas/New Year *holding thumbs*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hannaheart said:


> I wonder how he got out of LAX with no paps.   Maybe he flew out of one of the smaller airports



Since he normally flies in and out from LAX, I'm going to presume that's where he flew out of. He's shown quite often that he can go through LAX without being noticed.



a_sussan said:


> Buckeye, I also think he's doing a bit of apartment hunting and stay in NYC until he goes home to Sweden for Christmas/New Year *holding thumbs*



Time in NYC and then home sounds about right. And then after that depends on what job offers he may have and what happens with DOATG. I think Sundance starts announcing soon which films will be at next year's festival so hopefully DOATG will be selected and he'll be in Park City, Utah at the end of January.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex at *Asssscat* (an improv show) on Sunday (November 30, 2014).  According to twitter, his friend, Jack McBrayer, was performing in the show.





"Definitely saw Alexander Skarsgard at Asssscat on Sunday #alexander skarsgard #asssscat #new york #NYC #fan girled."

-*amylambert100* @ instagr.am


----------



## mik1986

OMG!!! I can't believe that it is December already!!  I hope that everyone had a FANTASTIC Turkey Day aka Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Santress

Great oldie but goodie shared on instagram yesterday by Sara Sommerfeld who starred in *Wings of Glass* (Vingar av glas) with Alex:





"Some more "treasures" from the basement... #those were the days # when I lived in LA #with these boys # brothers #Skarsan #Flair #Björne #friendship #good times #lala-land #LA #santa monica #road trip #nevada desert #yoshua tree #Las vegas #happy memories #crazy memories #living the dream #life #happiness

-*sarasommerfeld* @ instagr.am


----------



## Idun

The Surferdude!!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since he normally flies in and out from LAX, I'm going to presume that's where he flew out of. He's shown quite often *that he can go through LAX without being noticed.*
> 
> Time in NYC and then home sounds about right. And then after that depends on what job offers he may have and what happens with DOATG. I think Sundance starts announcing soon which films will be at next year's festival so *hopefully DOATG will be selected and he'll be in Park City, Utah at the end of January.*



Without wishing to be all conspiracy theorist about Alex's airport sightings, (and I'm not suggesting Alex is in any way involved), they do tend to coincide with filming/pr work so yeah, I hope he's enjoying a little personal time, and if he spends Christmas and New Year in Sweden this will just be the best 

Oh please, I am so holding on for an appearance at Sundance in January.  2014 could go down as 'the year of no official appearances or photoshoots'  




mik1986 said:


> OMG!!! I can't believe that it is December already!! 'wtf: I hope that everyone had a FANTASTIC Turkey Day aka Thanksgiving!!! 'party:



Hiya Mik  I can't believe it's December either (lol) I'm so glad you had a good Thanksgiving, and be sure to drive-by again before Christmas &#9829;x 




Santress said:


> Great oldie but goodie shared on instagram yesterday by Sara Sommerfeld who starred in Wings of Glass (Vingar av glas) with Alex:



Tku for all the great fan photos 

Hah, I think it's Buckeye who has said that Alex seems to have a different body temperature to everyone in his immediate surroundings - he's sitting in the theatre with his jacket, hat and scarf on. I know he could have just arrived but wt*!?

I may be mis-remembering (lol) but was it Sara who once said she and Alex had a thing going on a very long time ago? Anyway, the road trip photo is lovely  Thank you.




Idun said:


> The Surferdude!!



Yay, SwedishSurferDude


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ahhh...the good old days of trying to figure out who Skars omnipresent couch-surfer was...lol

Great find Sant. Those abs are quite the early Christmas present no?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Great oldie but goodie shared on instagram yesterday by Sara Sommerfeld who starred in *Wings of Glass* (Vingar av glas) with Alex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some more "treasures" from the basement... #those were the days # when I lived in LA #with these boys # brothers #Skarsan #Flair #Björne #friendship #good times #lala-land #LA #santa monica #road trip #nevada desert #yoshua tree #Las vegas #happy memories #crazy memories #living the dream #life #happiness
> 
> -*sarasommerfeld* @ instagr.am



Ah, bless him, his taste in caps isn't any better.



Zola24 said:


> *Without wishing to be all conspiracy theorist about Alex's airport sightings, (and I'm not suggesting Alex is in any way involved), they do tend to coincide with filming/pr work so yeah,* I hope he's enjoying a little personal time, and if he spends Christmas and New Year in Sweden this will just be the best.
> 
> Oh please, I am so holding on for an appearance at* Sundance in January*.  2014 could go down as 'the year of no official appearances or photoshoots'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Mik  I can't believe it's December either (lol) I'm so glad you had a good Thanksgiving, and be sure to drive-by again before Christmas &#9829;x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for all the great fan photos
> 
> *Hah, I think it's Buckeye who has said that Alex seems to have a different body temperature to everyone in his immediate surroundings -* he's sitting in the theatre with his jacket, hat and scarf on. I know he could have just arrived but wt*!?
> 
> I may be mis-remembering (lol) but was it Sara who once said she and Alex had a thing going on a very long time ago? Anyway, the road trip photo is lovely  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, *SwedishSurferDude*



I think sometimes it does, but then he can go two years without being papped at an airport, even with stuff to promote. And in this most recent case, I think the pap got lucky.

He does, I swear. And a year ago he was in Antarctica, which is a bit colder than NYC is at this time.

I miss SSD.

Here's hoping for Sundance:

*Park City, UT * Sundance Institute announced today the films selected for the U.S. and World Cinema Dramatic and Documentary Competitions and the out-of-competition NEXT section of the 2015 Sundance Film Festival, January 22 to February 1 in Park City, Salt Lake City, Ogden and Sundance, Utah. The Festival is the centerpiece of the year-round public programs for the Institute, which also hosts 24 residency labs and grants more than $2.5 million to independent artists each year.

This year on Day One, January 22, 2015, the Festival will feature one of each type of film shown at the Festival: a U.S. documentary, U.S. dramatic, international documentary and international dramatic, as well as one shorts program.

*U.S. DRAMATIC COMPETITION*
Presenting the world premieres of 16 narrative feature films, the Dramatic Competition offers Festivalgoers a first look at groundbreaking new voices in American independent film.


*The Diary of a Teenage Girl* / U.S.A. (Director and screenwriter: Marielle Heller)  Minnie Goetze is a 15-year-old aspiring comic-book artist, coming of age in the haze of the 1970s in San Francisco. Insatiably curious about the world around her, Minnie is a pretty typical teenage girl. Oh, except that she's sleeping with her mother's boyfriend. _Cast: Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Christopher Meloni, Kristen Wiig_.


http://www.sundance.org/blogs/news/us-world-and-next-films-announced-for-2015-festival

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/sundance-announces-2015-competition-next-lineups-1201369386/

http://variety.com/gallery/sundance...ition-lineup/#!4/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

New promo still released today (December 3, 2014):





http://variety.com/gallery/sundance...ition-lineup/#!4/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/


Another that has been floating around uncredited until now.





(Source:  *JohnParsons.com*)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the info. Great news!  
Hopefully, we will see Alex at Sundance.

Nice pic! Can´t wait to see the film. 
(Sadly a long wait I guess).


----------



## Zola24

^^ Yay, tku for the Sundance/Tdoatg news  and the photos 


*24 Reasons Why Living In Sweden Will Ruin You For Life* 
Via http://www.buzzfeed.com/marietelling/24-reasons-why-living-in-sweden-will-ruin-you-for-life

24. And because of the Swedes. (OK, one of them in particular.)




buzzfeed / Jun Sato / WireImage


----------



## Hannaheart

They are great pics of Alex.  I especially like the one with him wearing the scarf


----------



## jooa

Interesting trio ...


> Jon Hamm, Alexander Skarsgård and &#8220;30 Rock&#8221; star Jack McBrayer hanging out by the fireplace at Tavern on the Green .&#8201;.&#8201;.
> source: http://pagesix.com/2014/12/05/sightings-1875/


ETA. Thanks Ladies for all news, pics and gifs


----------



## Zola24

^* jooa* Tku for the info  Hanging out by the fireplace - as if that section of The Tavern wasn't hot enough already  Skarzan and Hammaconda - testosterone overload


----------



## Zola24

I haven't been feeling very Christmassy, and then I saw this again, and instantly felt better :'D Jeez, he really does have the most gorgeous smile - added bonus: leg porn 






santress / originally posted dec '11


And some fab 'new' gifs - so frickin sexy :'D






















skarsgardaddict


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola


----------



## RedTopsy

jooa said:


> Interesting trio ...
> 
> ETA. Thanks Ladies for all news, pics and gifs



Thanks for the info Jooa.



Zola24 said:


> I haven't been feeling very Christmassy, and then I saw this again, and instantly felt better :'D Jeez, he really does have the most gorgeous smile - added bonus: leg porn



Thanks for the pics Zola. Both sexy and with christmas feeling. 


And a Christmas Card:


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy *   You my dear know how to distribute Christmas gifts... lol..


----------



## RedTopsy




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, Jooa & Zola.

An oldie but goodie from *The East* Q&A at The ArcLight (June 1, 2013) that was originally uploaded on June 2, 2013 but seems to have just surfaced in the tags:





"Being claustrophobic is such a pain... but I managed to get through the crowd. Yes, I forgot to smile (mini anxiety attack) thankfully, Alexander put me at ease. The most unforgettable five minutes; such a kind and gentle man.

#thankful #Alexander Skarsgård #tacksåmycket

I went to a special screening of his new movie, The East. He and the director did a Q&A after the movie. Security was trying to rush him out and he told them that he wanted to stay for his fans, take pictures and sign stuff. I almost melted like Amélie, but I pulled through. #sweetheart."

-*lili_then_ana* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> An oldie but goodie from The East Q&A at The ArcLight (June 1, 2013) that was originally uploaded on June 2, 2013 but seems to have just surfaced in the tags:



Tku for the fan photo  Alex really is adorable - everyone who meets him always says how lovely he is.  

And tku2 Hannaheart, Sussan, and RedTopsy  Red, tku for the Xmas card too - isn't that what we all want? :giggles:


----------



## BagBerry13

*Miss Free* needs to clean up her chimney!!!


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from today in Manayunk (December 12, 2014):





"soooo this happened today &#9786;&#65039;Alexander Skarsgård came into my work in Manayunk !!!!..."


-*tri_mcaneny* twitter

https://twitter.com/tri_mcaneny/status/543514451601682432


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

According to Teh Google Manayunk is a suburb of Philadelphia. I know that Philly is a short train ride away from NYC, my aunt and uncle used to take it on a regular basis, but still, Philadelphia?


----------



## Hannaheart

Philadelphia is a great city!  I come from there! manayunk is a neat little town.   Have to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Hannaheart

It is a great town for a pub crawl!


----------



## JustDreamN

Omg! He's near me!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Fan pic from today in Manayunk (December 12, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "soooo this happened today &#9786;&#65039;Alexander Skarsgård came into my work in Manayunk !!!!..."
> 
> 
> -*tri_mcaneny* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/tri_mcaneny/status/543514451601682432




He is looking gorgeous. Maybe he's over there work related. I pray he's doing a TV show....miss Alex.  &#127769;


----------



## audiogirl

I hope he isn't doing a TV show (other than a guest spot). A TV series would tie him down too much. I'd rather see him expand his movie career. He deserves it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hannaheart said:


> Philadelphia is a great city!  I come from there! manayunk is a neat little town.   Have to keep my eyes open.



My aunt and uncle loved Philadelphia. I'm just surprised because, even though he likes to travel, it seems once he's in the NYC area he doesn't go much beyond that, so seeing him outside of that 'zone' is a good thing.



gloomyharlow said:


> He is looking gorgeous. Maybe he's over there work related. I pray he's doing a TV show....miss Alex.  &#127769;



Per the Greater Philadelphia Film Office there's nothing filming there right now.

http://www.film.org/Philadelphia/public/gpfo/whatsshooting/15



audiogirl said:


> I hope he isn't doing a TV show (other than a guest spot). A TV series would tie him down too much. I'd rather see him expand his movie career. He deserves it.



I'm presuming that he's going over scripts, but the wait to find out what he's doing next is frustrating.


----------



## audiogirl

I agree. I think he's taking a well-deserved break. And he's looking at scripts for next year.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Feck!  Sorry Bag (and Squirrel).  I have been remiss in my duties (and out Christmas shopping). Housekeeping has been done.

Thanks for the pic Santress!


----------



## Hannaheart

I was in the city (Philadelphia) today and there is a lot going on.  No sign of our boy though, even during a drive by of Manayunk!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Here's DOATG's Sundance schedule:

http://www.sundance.org/projects/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-2a322f13-86f6-4054-bca5-398ed0718317

I'm presuming that he'll try and be there. Which will be nice, since he's been ninja for most of the last three weeks and will probably be ninja for a few more.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku *Buckeye* for the Sundance news 

So 24 Jan it is then  Clears diary  Oh Alex, you'd better show  

"Exquisite performances", normally I'd be all, 'Yay', but I'm still not sure about this film, and I have an awful feeling Alex will be too convincing, and I know it is going to get me enraged. I guess I'll be - Alex's portrayal  Monroe's character


----------



## gloomyharlow

Been waiting to see 'Diary' for a long time now. It might be a bit of a controversial film but glad Alex didn't shy away from it like he didn't shy away from Straw Dogs.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Gloomy*  I wasn't questioning Alex's artistic integrity, we all know he like his challenges and isn't afraid to play 'ugly', but I'm not looking forward to seeing this film although I hope you enjoy it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku *Buckeye* for the Sundance news
> 
> So 24 Jan it is then  Clears diary  Oh Alex, you'd better show
> 
> "Exquisite performances", normally I'd be all, 'Yay', but I'm still not sure about this film, and I have an awful feeling Alex will be too convincing, and I know it is going to get me enraged. I guess I'll be - Alex's portrayal  Monroe's character



I'm presuming this won't be the only festival this shows at, so I'm hoping for other appearances.

At Sundance the movie Tangerine is also showing, which has James Ransone (Ray Person from GK), and its premiere is the day before DOATG. I'd love for a mini GK reunion.
And Z for Zachariah, with Margot Robbie, also premieres the day before.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Gloomy*  I wasn't questioning Alex's artistic integrity, we all know he like his challenges and isn't afraid to play 'ugly', but I'm not looking forward to seeing this film although I hope you enjoy it




It's going to be a Hollywood film so I doubt it will be as graphic and over the top as the book. I enjoyed the book for what it was and it took place in one of my favorite eras. I scanned some pages from the book, not sure if I posted the link on this thread  http://mygloombeauty.tumblr.com/tagged/phoebe gloeckner




 And found this on IMDb in the movie "The Embryo who came in from the Cold" where Alex is thanked http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2006291/?ref_=rvi_tt


----------



## audiogirl

It's going to be an indie art house film and can be as graphic as it wants. We probably won't get dangling genitals as in the graphic novel, but we will see a sleazy loser seduce an underage teen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree, this is an indie film and they'll be as true to the book as they can.  Not all "Hollywood" films fit a mould you know.

I have no problem with this. It's a movie. He's not the character. I'm interested to see what he'll do with the role.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm sure Alex will be convincingly repellent. It's a nice chance for him to give a powerful performance.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I'm actually hoping for some dangling genitals but doubt they would go there


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm presuming this won't be the only festival this shows at, so I'm hoping for other appearances.
> 
> At Sundance the movie Tangerine is also showing, which has *James Ransone* (Ray Person from GK), and its premiere is the day before DOATG. I'd love for a mini GK reunion.
> And Z for Zachariah, with *Margot Robbie*, also premieres the day before.



Hah, yes - a mini-GK reunion  and Margot too. I wonder if Chris Meloni is also going to be at Sundance - Alex won't know who to hug and kiss first 




audiogirl said:


> It's going to be an indie art house film and can be as graphic as it wants. We probably won't get dangling genitals as in the graphic novel, but we will see a sleazy loser seduce an underage teen.





audiogirl said:


> I'm sure Alex will be convincingly repellent. It's a nice chance for him to give a powerful performance.



I am sure you are right, Alex will be a  very convincing Monroe.




gloomyharlow said:


> I'm actually hoping for some dangling genitals but doubt they would go there










alexskarsgardnet


Eta: Idk why asn's edit is also appearing in attached images?? You will just have to see it twice


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agree, this is an indie film and they'll be as true to the book as they can.  Not all "Hollywood" films fit a mould you know.
> 
> I have no problem with this. *It's a movie. He's not the character. *I'm interested to see what he'll do with the role.



Wait, he's not the character? Actors aren't the character? Now you tell me! 




audiogirl said:


> It's going to be an indie art house film and can be as graphic as it wants. We probably won't get dangling genitals as in the graphic novel, but we will see a sleazy loser seduce an underage teen.





audiogirl said:


> I'm sure Alex will be convincingly repellent.  It's a nice chance for him to give a powerful performance.



It'll be an R rating in the States, but in terms of male nudity, the MPAA doesn't like male full frontal, so probably no dangly bits.

As for his performance, we know he can act, and the reviews for his movies, especially from last year, indicate that there's a realization that he's not just a pretty face. So here's hoping that this performance really makes people notice him, in a good acting way.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Wait, he's not the character? Actors aren't the character? Now you tell me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be an R rating in the States, but in terms of male nudity, the MPAA doesn't like male full frontal, so probably no dangly bits.
> 
> As for his performance, we know he can act, and the reviews for his movies, especially from last year, indicate that there's a realization that he's not just a pretty face. So here's hoping that this performance really makes people notice him, in a good acting way.




And yet there's a bunch of movies with full female frontal nudity. 

Hoping some in this thread get the chance to pick up or borrow the book in the library. I know that some are looking at the character Alex is playing (Monroe Rutherford) as all "Ewwww" but you got to read the book. The book is based on the true story of the author and it took place in the 60's-70's. That was a time of sexual revolution, hippies, love, counter-culture, Height Ashbury, Janis Joplin, Monterey Pop Festival, The Doors, LSD and Pot. And so, with that as the backdrop, if you read the book, it's pretty much the girl who seduces Monroe even though Monroe is dating her mom. They have a deep relationship through out the book. It's not a one time thing where she is raped by Monroe. This isn't Charlie Varner of Straw Dogs or those lunatics from The Last House On The Left. Of course it's wrong because it's statutory rape since they continued sleeping together, with her consent... even though she's a minor, which makes it illegal. 


I don't think the movie will truly be exactly like the book because what film is exactly like the book anyway? I doubt there will even be nudity. With all the controversy with Stephen Collins sexual molestation past, I think Hollywood would be too afraid to make a movie where an older man and a teenage girl have a sexual relationship. Anyway, we'll just have to wait and see when the movie is released.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Gloomy & Zola.

Our Bajen fan boy sporting his favorite team's colors.  Not sure if this is new or old but it was uploaded to instagram today (December 18, 2014):





"Hammarby, Hammarby, Hammarby, Hammarbyyy...."

- *_mr_mus* @ instagr.am

via 

*fyskarsgards* tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Our Bajen fan boy sporting his favorite team's colors.  Not sure if this is new or old but it was uploaded to instagram today (December 18, 2014):



Tku for the photo - fanboy 'til the end 

[Eta: Ott - Sorry but your pm's are full. Can I be a pain and ask you to check if I've been added to your 'ignored users' as you keep disappearing off my dash? I've checked my 'ignored users' and you're not there so I'm not quite sure why this should be happening. Tku. (It's only started in the past few hours)]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Gloomy & Zola.
> 
> Our Bajen fan boy sporting his favorite team's colors.  *Not sure if this is new or old but it was uploaded to instagram today (December 18, 2014):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hammarby, Hammarby, Hammarby, Hammarbyyy...."
> 
> - *_mr_mus* @ instagr.am
> 
> via
> 
> *fyskarsgards* tumblr



Through the magic of Google, the location the pic was taken at is a restaurant/bar in Stockholm. Considering there's another Instagram pic of him with the Swedish Posse at another restaurant nearby I'd say it's from yesterday and that he's back home for the holidays.

This is a public Instagram:

http://instagram.com/p/ww4XQzL-sa/?modal=true


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for new pic and yeeah...   He's home


----------



## gloomyharlow

Glad he's back home with family


----------



## Zola24

^ Buckeye, tku for the link  Sussan and Gloomy, yes it's always good to be home for Christmas and I also wish Alex a fun time with his family and friends 

Well my Saturday's just been made  tks to the great cbla 









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> Pucker up mister.
> 
> cbla tagged: this sprig of green stuff says you have to kiss me...it's like a law or somethun, Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola I love cbla's pictures


----------



## a_sussan

Cbla  are so funny. Love her jokes.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the updates and pics ladies. 
Yes, CBLA pics are funny as usual, love them.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

A very merry hohoho and thanks a bunch to all of you fabulous Ladies for each and everything wonderful you did within this year over here! 




Zola24 said:


> ^ Buckeye, tku for the link  Sussan and Gloomy, yes it's always good to be home for Christmas and I also wish* Alex a fun time with his family and friends*



I guess, this christmas might not be as cheerful as it used to be at the Skarsgård's house. Stellan's mother Gudrun, the matriarch of the Clan died about 2 weeks ago


----------



## a_sussan

Oh no... :'(  sad news


----------



## Madleiine

So sad to hear


----------



## Opheliaballs

Oh no that's awful


----------



## Zola24

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> A very merry hohoho and thanks a bunch to all of you fabulous Ladies for each and everything wonderful you did within this year over here!
> 
> I guess, this christmas might not be as cheerful as it used to be at the Skarsgård's house. Stellan's mother Gudrun, the matriarch of the Clan died about 2 weeks ago



Kayleigh tku for the news, that is sad, whispers prayers to the stars.

I also wish you a very happy Christmas and an even better 2015 

-------

Ophelia, Sussan, and Red, yes, I lv cbla as she is always so funny, and she does make fab edits


----------



## Hannaheart

That is sad news about his grandmother.  I remember him telling stories about her on jimmy fallon


----------



## audiogirl

My deepest sympathy to the entire Skarsgård clan.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BagBerry13 said:


> x.


I just quote yours but this goes out generally....
I never did nor nor ever will interfere someone's privacy.

I got the "news" that Gudrun passed away about 2 weeks ago and I only shared it now as a response to someone who wished Alex + Co. a joyful christmas and to all of you who complained that there are no Alex sightings even though he is in Stockholm - like an explanation why he's not seen that much out and about these days. 

Generally I only share "news" if these can be verified by publicity available sources and in this particular case let me assure you that 4 people who belong to the inner core of the Skarsgård family went public about their loss within the social media, e.g. facebook, youtube, instagram. 
Beside this Gudrun has been a "public figure" indeed. She did public speeches about social matters (mostly on public squares to support an election campaign but also to obtain the social structures on Södermalm, etc.) and she appeared in commercials too - well, not within her last few years but anyway. 

However, my deepest and sincere apologies to all of you who felt offended by my actions, I better shut up from now on.....and anyway, a very merry christmas and all the best in 2015 to all of you! *peace*


----------



## saraanna

Kaleigh, I never post I just lurk but I wanted to say I assumed that you had mentioned it after it been publicly known in Sweden. from other posts I think you're pretty close to Skarsgard's and you hardly ever say anything. 
 just wanted to say I'm sorry people came after you when I assumed that you only told us after became public knowledge.


----------



## BagBerry13

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> I just quote yours but this goes out generally....
> I never did nor nor ever will interfere someone's privacy.
> 
> I got the "news" that Gudrun passed away about 2 weeks ago and I only shared it now as a response to someone who wished Alex + Co. a joyful christmas and to all of you who complained that there are no Alex sightings even though he is in Stockholm - like an explanation why he's not seen that much out and about these days.
> 
> Generally I only share "news" if these can be verified by publicity available sources and in this particular case let me assure you that 4 people who belong to the inner core of the Skarsgård family went public about their loss within the social media, e.g. facebook, youtube, instagram.
> Beside this Gudrun has been a "public figure" indeed. She did public speeches about social matters (mostly on public squares to support an election campaign but also to obtain the social structures on Södermalm, etc.) and she appeared in commercials too - well, not within her last few years but anyway.
> 
> However, my deepest and sincere apologies to all of you who felt offended by my actions, I better shut up from now on.....and anyway, a very merry christmas and all the best in 2015 to all of you! *peace*



I didn't know it had to be justified why Alex isn't "active" for his fans but I guess that's my mistake. Alone being in Stockholm should be explanation enough for him not to be seen.
And as far as I know none of the Skarsgårds (or what I consider inner circle) has neither public facebook pages nor public Instagram accounts. They do have private ones which you might have seen but not the general public. I should have been clearer about the public figure line. This was meant to be known by a large amount of the public, not just people on Söder or in Sweden. Most people here know her only because Alex talked about her. She ate lunch next to me a few years ago but I didn't approach her either because I considered her part of the non-famous family.

None of us was offended but consideration was expected.


----------



## audiogirl

Gudrun's death notice / obituary would have been printed in the newspaper. People may differ on what should be discussed, but it would have been publicly known.


----------



## gloomyharlow

The only thing I know about Alex's Grandma was that hilarious interview Alex did with Jimmy which was fun to watch. http://youtu.be/nKEfgvfi4hg I know there was an interview of Grandma done at a Stellan fansite but I never read it because quite frankly I'm just not interested in reading a long interview on someone I'm not really interested in (no disrespect to grandma). As for the family social networks sites, as far as I know, from the last time I checked (tell me if I'm wrong) Valter is the only Skarsgard with a public Twitter page and Instagram. I don't know about friends or family friends because I don't care and I don't speak Swedish. I'm lucky I know Valter's Instagram. lol

Anyway, there may be long periods when we hear nothing about Alex, and that's the way he like it.  It's better when something about him does pop up that it's a fan photo or work related. My thoughts.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ugh, the site is not making it easy to post today. First, happy holidays, ladies! 

Audiogirl, not sure how obits work in Sweden, but in the US they generally only happen if the family pays to place one, so by no means automatic. Unless you are a major public figure. Possible that given her connection to Stellan it could have been reported but from those who searched, it doesn't sound like it.  I'd rather leave that to his private life but on the Skars world, I know most people like to know more if they can, so to each his own, no big issue.


----------



## audiogirl

That's why I included death notice (as in news item) as a possibility and used a conditional tense regarding it. It just seemed to me that there were many ways for this info to be generally known without violating family privacy. By word of mouth alone, this knowledge has probably become more widely known. It's a large family with many friends and many more acquaintances.

I think it's fine to extend condolences to the family.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

@Kayleigh, I understand why you posted the information. I also understand why Bag and Free had some questions/qualms about it being published. 
Gudrun is that grey area that can become a contentious point within the fandom-she's the matriarch of a famous family, and while her death apparently hasn't been officially made public, it's known within their circle, so do you not say anything about something that in your circle is common knowledge? I don't know.

@saraana: "bagberry and free spirit, Bagberry only posts negative things on Alex's  forum now. and free spirited changed too in the past year, she used to  be very different I almost thought somebody took over posting now for  her, she's just very negative."

Negative about what? Alex? Other posters? I'm not aware that on this forum, or other Alex forums, that we're all under an obligation to be 100% positive about Alex, or always agree with each other. We're not always going to agree, or get along, I think most of us understand that, even if it annoys us at the time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thank you Buckeye, well said.  But beware of anything I say because apparently I'm a cast member of _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_ 

I'm worried that Passive Aggressive Concern "Elf" should be helping Santa pack his sleigh and not so consumed with how posters interact here. Santa doesn't look kindly on such un-Christmas-like behaviour I'm sure.

"Elfing" at this time of year? Sad.

Kayleigh, rest assured you should keep posting. God forbid we all agree _all_ of the time. Some of my best buds on this thread have been completely at odds with my point of view at various times. You're a valuable member of the thread. No-one is "going after you". Only questioning the wisdom of posting it, that's all.  I hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas 

As to negativity...well I'll comment on that. The only real activity we see in regards to negativity is when a lurker sees a chance to stir things up.  The rest is just a conversation between interested Skarsgard fans IMO.

Bottoms up ladies. Merry Christmas :xtree:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kayleigh, rest assured you should keep posting.* God forbid we all agree all of the time*. Some of my best buds on this thread have been completely at odds with my point of view at various times. You're a valuable member of the thread. No-one is "going after you". Only questioning the wisdom of posting it, that's all.  I hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas
> 
> As to negativity...well I'll comment on that. The only real activity we see in regards to negativity is when a lurker sees a chance to stir things up.  The rest is just a conversation between interested Skarsgard fans IMO.
> 
> Bottoms up ladies. Merry Christmas :xtree:



Too true and something to always keep in mind. And Free, I only disagree when you insist on liking Alex's photo shoots when he's auditioning for the remake of the "Come on Eileen" video with that wretched hat.  All he needed were overalls. 



audiogirl said:


> That's why I included death notice (as in news item) as a possibility and used a conditional tense regarding it. It just seemed to me that there were many ways for this info to be generally known without violating family privacy. By word of mouth alone, this knowledge has probably become more widely known. It's a large family with many friends and many more acquaintances.
> 
> I think it's fine to extend condolences to the family.



Not to belabor but since I love this smilie ...conditional would have been if you said "if".  I was responding as you stated it more as fact that it was public. It could be published somewhere, I don't think we know, but certainly if they put out an obit, this whole discussion would have been moot. Like BC said, this is certainly more gray than when certain someones published his tax return back in the day, but a family issue in my view for now. 

Back to the reindeer version of Skars watch....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Too true and something to always keep in mind. And *Free, I only disagree when you insist on liking Alex's photo shoots when he's auditioning for the remake of the "Come on Eileen" video with that wretched hat.  All he needed were overalls. *
> 
> 
> Not to belabor but since I love this smilie ...conditional would have been if you said "if".  I was responding as you stated it more as fact that it was public. It could be published somewhere, I don't think we know, but certainly if they put out an obit, this whole discussion would have been moot. Like BC said, this is certainly more gray than when certain someones published his tax return back in the day, but a family issue in my view for now.
> 
> Back to the reindeer version of Skars watch....



  I only liked it because it gave me a chance to photoshop him in (badly) as a member of Culture Club..lol


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hahahaha that's brilliant


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I only liked it because it gave me a chance to photoshop him in (badly) as a member of Culture Club..lol



I know what would make that 'shop even better: sharks!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know what would make that 'shop even better: sharks!



Hah, don't tempt me :giggles: I always try to be kind to Squirrels at Christmas 

Sending festive greetings to everyone :snowballs: Have a fabulous time 





bluebutterfly11


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know what would make that 'shop even better: sharks!



Tsk tsk..._must_ I remind you......


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Now here I am, trying to bring the holiday spirit, and people want to bring the s-shirt to the party. I pray that has long gone to its happy place in a Goodwill bin. Some day, if I ever get seated near him on a plane, Alex and I will weep with joy over Tom Ford, not his bad Kurt Cobain/shark era.  I think it was CBLA who did that hilarious dress up doll of him and his three tshirts, we should be glad it's moved on from that.


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

Well. well. well........the cosy & gentle christmas vibes took on me already so I'm not in the mood to argue about "Gudrun-gate".....just one thing.....

*@Bagberry:* We are living in times in which the real world and the virtual one merged together as one. There is no difference anymore if the local fishmonger at the farmers market tells the news or someone shares a post publicly via social media - in other words publicity doesn't implies wide reach nor a large amount of audience. When a news is out, it's out and everyone is free to do whatever he/she likes with it - same goes for pics of instagram accounts of non-famous friends of any celeb. 
Let's agree to disagree on that.......but yes, I got your point and for the future I'll consider more carefully which news I'll share *peace*

*@Free&Buckey: *It's all good, no hard feelings here  

*@Zola:* very happy Holidays to you, girl!


*......and to each and everyone of you:*


----------



## a_sussan

Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Hannaheart

I just saw "What Maisie Knew"  for the first time.  Alex was great with that little girl.  Can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## Madleiine

Hanna: He's so great with her and I love that movie, even if I start crying sometimes while Im watching it. 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## RedTopsy

Time to celebrate here in Sweden, Christmas Eve. 

*I wish everyone a Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays!*   :santawave:

and I hope our Christmas Tree survives this year, my cat is very fond of it.  :xtree:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its almost midnight on Christmas Eve here....have a wonderful time everybody.


----------



## mik1986

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE!!!! *I hope that everyone has a FANTASTIC Christmas!!! I've been totally swamped here at work . Thinking of you all !!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2841244


----------



## MooCowmoo

Just stopping by to wish all of you lovely ladies a wonderful Christmas...Love and best wishes to you all :xtree:


----------



## Hannaheart

Merry Christmas, Happy Christmas, Happy Holidays, God Jul, Have a great day,  Whatever sentiment you prefer, claim it and have one!!!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Encore Hermes

Merry Christmas! God Jul!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!  Hope you all (who celebrate) had a wonderful Xmas.

Fresh off twitter today (December 26, 2014):





"Merry Christmas and Happy New Year @ Alexander Skarsgård and I to you all: D #sthlm #newyear #skarsgård."

-HarryHolm twitter

https://twitter.com/HarryHolm/status/548488559024680960


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the picture santress he looks so good 

Hope you had a good Christmas too x


----------



## Blue Irina

@xxxKAYLEIGHxxx Thanks. My condolences to the family.

@Santress Thanks. Nice pic!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year @ Alexander Skarsgård and I to you all: D #sthlm #newyear #skarsgård."



Tku for the fan photo - lookin' good 

----

I hope everyone had a very happy Christmas / 25 December  I know I ate and drank too much 













> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> The January 5, 2015 issue of US Weekly contains their choices for photos of the year. The photo of Alexander Skarsgård snapped by polar consultant/adventure guide Inge Solheim was included. They said: US Weeklys editors sorted through 15 million images this year, Here are the ones that made us stop and stare.
> 
> Inge took the photo of Alex on December 13, 2013, at the South Pole after their trek for Walking With the Wounded. Inge tweeted the pic on January 7, 2014.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you ladies for all the pics, gifs, interesting updates... this year. 
Soon time for next year. 
I hope you will have a great 2015. 


Pics of Alex to enjoy the last hours of 2014: 















skarsgardaddict.tumblr



Happy New Year!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy new year and let 2015 be a year of greatness! Wish you all love and happiness!


----------



## Zola24

*Happy New Year **Wishing you love and happiness - may 2015 be everything you wish for. Love you all *

Here's hoping for more fab fan pix





santress


photoshoots





jennyspring


appearances





mycelebrityfantasy


interviews





santress

[W*f!! I've just seen a repost - apologies Santress - I'll sort it later as I should have been gone already (eek!) stomps off muttering "effin reposters!!"]


and general yumminess













adrichi

Jeezus - that smile could power galaxies. Have a fab '15 &#9829;x


Eta: Apologies Sussan - I've just noticed I said exactly the same as you (lol) - it doesn't make the sentiments any less true &#9829;x Have fun, stay safe 'hugs to my dear friends' love you all &#9829;x
and Santress - sorted &#9829;x


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy new year everyone x


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's already New Year's Day here but..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy New Year!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Apparently we can thank  Jack McBrayer for being a part of Alex getting the role in DOTG:

After a year of lobbying, Gloeckner agreed to sell her the theatrical  rights, from which Heller produced an Off Broadway multimedia show  featuring herself in the lead role. From there, Heller was invited to  workshop the project at Sundance&#8217;s Screenwriters and Directors Labs.  Heller, 35, says she also &#8220;learned a lot about how to be really scrappy  and make things happen&#8221; from Taccone, who exec produced the feature:* She  got a script to Skarsgard via their friend Jack McBrayer,* and  hesitantly sent it to her pal Wiig, who costarred with her in Taccone&#8217;s  helming debut &#8220;MacGruber.&#8221;..

http://variety.com/2015/film/features/10-directors-to-watch-marielle-heller-1201391340/


----------



## Santress

Happy New Year, Everyone!!!artyhat:

Thanks for the info., Buckeye.

Freshly tagged on instagram (this was actually uploaded on July 26, 2013), an oldie but goodie of Alex and a fan in Sweden during 2010:





"My meeting with Alex Skarsgard in Gothenburg August 2010  #alexander skarsgard #celebrity #true blood #eric northman #hot #just stumbled upon #vacation #gothenburg #sweden #2010."

-*cecpia86* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

^ *Buckeye* - tku for the very interesting tdoatg link, and the AS/JMc info, (thoughts of Alex and Jack always makes me smile).  And as it quiet, hah, I'm gonna post this in its entirety as it's quite interesting  








> ohvasparetime:
> 
> From expressen.se. This is a google translate&#8212;
> 
> http://www.expressen.se/noje/svenskganget-som-invaderar-hollywood/
> 
> American Gang Which Invades Hollywood
> 
> For several years there has been talk of an invasion in Hollywood by Swedes.
> 
> It has continued, with a bunch of Swedish cast and filmmaker who conquers everything heavier roles in the dream factory.
> 
> This is the location of our Swedish world stars-from Daniel Espinosa makes video about Boston bombs, with Noomi Rapace who carves gold with &#8220;Prometheus&#8221;-sequel.
> 
> Two years ago, one could read a summer course at the prestigious University Harvard about Scandinavian film, and the invasion of Hollywood. At the same time made E! Online a feature entitled &#8220;American invasion&#8221;.
> 
> It was a lot of &#8220;Fast Cash&#8221;-gang, with friends. Director Daniel Espinosa settled in with &#8220;Safe House&#8221;, and created an unexpected box-office smash, with Joel Kinnaman and Fares Fares in the cast.
> 
> -All my friends in Sweden are actors. I never did them any favors. But if I think of someone I want to get them in the field so that they can show what they can, have Espinosa said.
> 
> And once in the starting field has Swedes have shown what they can. Kinnaman completed &#8220;The Killing&#8221; of Netflix and then popped up like Robocop. Since then, he has worked with Christian Bale in Terrence Malick&#8217;s and Natalie Portman &#8217; the Knight of cups &#8220;and Liam Neeson in&#8221; Run all night &#8220;. Espinosa has been reported as ready for directing the film &#8220;Boston strong&#8221; about the massive hunt for the Boston bombarna.
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård left Sweden long ago to turn himself into Hollywood together with Andreas Wilson. One of them stayed as is well known, and this year rolled last season of &#8220;True Blood&#8221;, with Alexander as Eric Northman, vampyr hunk out after seven years.
> 
> -There is something very exciting about not knowing what to do next. It&#8217;s a feeling I haven&#8217;t had for seven years, has told Vulture where he Skarsgard also talked about plans for a move to New York.
> 
> First it became London-where he plays in &#8220;Tarzan,&#8221; which just Tarzan, starring Samuel l. Jackson and the new bond villain Christoph Waltz.*
> 
> At the same time, Noomi RAPACE now finally taken her moving van to London. She has played against Robert Downey Jr., Colin Farrell and Tom Hardy and all she says is currently the news ahead of the highly anticipated sequel to Ridley Scott&#8217;s &#8220;Prometheus&#8221;, with Rapace in the lead role. Before then, however, she plays in &#8220;Unlocked&#8221; with Orlando Bloom, Michael Douglas and Toni Collette. Then follows another star-studded video, &#8220;Alive alone&#8221; with Idris Elba and Sam Worthington. In addition, she POPs into the producer role with &#8220;What happened to Monday&#8221; during the summer.
> 
> It is possible, in other words, very good.
> 
> And everything is connected. An example:
> 
> In April, the movie &#8220;Child 44&#8221; with Noomi Rapace, Tom Hardy, Gary Oldman and Joel Kinnaman. Swedish Daniel Espinosa has directed.
> 
> *Rapace&#8217;s colleague AliciaVikander joined around 2012 to &#8220;community&#8221; by Swedes in Hollywood with her friend Alexander Skarsgård.
> *
> -There are very many young Swedish cast there. It is easier as a Swede to establish themselves over there now, she said.
> 
> Super svenskan now has recently been rewritten for a possible romance with Michael Fassbender. Besides that she has, just like Noomi, as usual, been a workaholic. She is still waiting for Prime for the ever-deferred &#8220;Seventh son&#8221; with Jeff Bridges and Julianne Moore, but has in the meantime had time to record &#8220;Ex machina&#8221; and Guy Ritchie&#8217;s &#8220;The man from U.N.C.L. E&#8221; with Hugh Grant. Among other things.
> 
> The list goes on. Director Daniel Alfredson film &#8220;Go with me&#8221;, with Anthony Hopkins and Julia Stiles in the cast. The Director&#8217;s brother Thomas was &#8220;let the right one in&#8221; has been the key to the dream factory, but express set chosen British projects. After &#8220;Tinker, tailor, soldier, spy&#8221;, he is reportedly done as Director of Jo Nesbo-film adaptation &#8220;The Snowman&#8221;.
> 
> Matias Varela, also he is sprung from &#8220;Fast Cash&#8221;-success has been busy this year-with &#8220;Point Break&#8221;, a remake of the film from 1991.
> 
> Malin Akerman has five films in the works, and a TV series. David Dencik appears, among other things, of &#8220;Regression&#8221; with Ethan Hawke and Emma Watson next year.
> 
> Sizzling Emma Watson may also play against Michael Nyqvist in &#8220;Colonia Dignidad&#8221;.
> 
> -I live in parking lots, in trailers, says Nyqvist.
> 
> Just like all our other Hollywood Swedes.
> 
> invades Hollywood Posted 06 jan 2015
> 
> Swedes in Hollywood so they hang together
> Biotrion Noomi Rapace, David Dencik and Daniel Espinosa hung together in Copenhagen back in the 90s. Dencik played in &#8220;Tinker, tailor, soldier, spy&#8221; directed by &#8230;
> THE &#8230;Tomas Alfredson, who in turn is the brother of Director Daniel Alfredson. Espinosa directed &#8220;fast cash&#8221; with Joel Kinnaman, Matias Varela-Fares Fares and that all three are friends with Alicia Vikander Hollywood Swedes and* Alexander Skarsgård*. The latter also brother with Bill Skarsgård, Stellan Skarsgård and dad called the &#8230;
> &#8230; and the older guard, together with, among others, Peter Stormare and Malin Akerman, who this year appeared in &#8220;The Comeback&#8221; with Lisa Kudrow and has no fewer than four movies and a television series again in 2015.
> Hollywood veteran Lasse Hallström has during the year made &#8220;100 steps from Bombay to Paris&#8221; with Helen Mirren. His wife, Lena Olin, POPs after the success of the Swedish tv series &#8220;Welcome to Sweden&#8221;, which also airs in the United States, in 2015 in &#8220;The Mob: A woman&#8217;s revenge&#8221; with Eric Roberts.


Eta2: Oops! I highlighted the AS parts

Oh Alex, where are you? Wherever you are, I hope you're relaxing and having fun 
Hey Alex, you can stop staring into my soul now 





mycelebrityfantasy






skarsjoy






skarsgardstar


Tku *Santress* for the fan photo  


Eta: The last photo is def worth opening in a new tab


----------



## Idun

Aftonbladet also mentioned him a couple of days ago - on a list of the hotest/most talented actors in Scandinavia (the list was made by 3 journalists from Sweden, Norway and Denmark). Alex is number 4 (behind Mads Mikkelsen, Stellan and Naomi Rapace): Mixes American tv-succes with interesting movie parts and is now the new Tarzan.

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article20111304.ab


----------



## mik1986

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! *May the year 2015 being a fantastic year for everyone!!!


----------



## Henares

from Madrid, Spain. My english is horrible, but enough to say: I love Alexander Skarsgard.
  Thank you so much for all the post, pics, gifs, and love.


----------



## Henares




----------



## skarsbabe

May the new year bring our viking out of the shadows! Going to NYC soon, maybe he will be spotted!


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! *May the year 2015 being a fantastic year for everyone!!! 'drinkup'party'



Mik  Happy New Year to you too my friend  It has to better than last year hey, so here's wishing you a 2015 filled with happiness. Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x 




Henares said:


> 'ty'ty' from Madrid, Spain. My english is horrible, but enough to say: I love Alexander Skarsgard.
> Thank you 'hugs'hugs' so much for all the post, pics, gifs, and love.



:welcome2: Henares - your English is very good  you know the basics anyway, 'I love Alexander Skarsgard'  you'll fit right in  and don't ever be shy about your English and expressing your opinion, abrazos &#9829;x




skarsbabe said:


> May the new year bring our viking out of the shadows! Going to NYC soon, maybe he will be spotted!



Oh please!  I've had enough of NinjaSkars :ninja:!! Still at least it is January aka Sundance!  Have a great time in NYC - wish you luck! 







skarsjoy


----------



## Mimi2000

^^^
Omg. That collage Zola. I almost fell of my chair. I love you.


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Mik  Happy New Year to you too my friend  It has to better than last year hey, so here's wishing you a 2015 filled with happiness. Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x



Hiya Zola and thank you my friend !! I am wishing you a year filled with wonder and excitement!!! May 2015 be the best year ever!!!


----------



## mik1986

Welcome Henares :welcome2:!


----------



## Henares

Ohhhh, thank you very much!!! You´re so Kind!!!:kiss:
I wish that Alex !!!
NY, amazing city: Moma, Metropolitan Museum, Statue of Liberty, Central Park, Alexander Skarsgard walking down the streets...What a wonderful world!
I was in London this past August. but my friends didn´t want visit WB...
I was looking for him all the time, even in (at¿?) the subway...and nothing
Have a good time in New York! and,  good luck...
Besos.


----------



## Zola24

Mimi2000 said:


> ^^^
> Omg. That collage Zola. I almost fell of my chair. I love you.



Tku. I love Skarsjoy's collage too &#9829; I didn't know where to look first (lol)




mik1986 said:


> Hiya Zola 'smooch' and thank you my friend 'hugs'!! I am wishing you a year filled with wonder and excitement!!! May 2015 be the best year ever!!! 'yahoo'happydance'hugs'



Tku Mik, it's so good to see you back, I've missed you   I'm sure 2015 will be wonderful for you  It better be!













mametupa





Henares said:


> Ohhhh, thank you very much!!! You´re so Kind!!! 'kiss'
> I wish that Alex 'sunshine'!!!
> NY, amazing city: Moma, Metropolitan Museum, Statue of Liberty, Central Park, Alexander Skarsgard walking down the streets...What a wonderful world! 'yahoo'
> I was in London this past August. but my friends didn´t want visit WB...
> I was looking for him all the time, even in (at¿?) the subway...and nothing 'crybaby'
> Have a good time in New York! and,  good luck...
> Besos.



Hah, yes, Sussan was also on the lookout for Alex in London this past August too. I wonder if all the tall fit guys knew the danger they were in, lol. And I wouldn't worry about missing WB as they seem to have had the Tarzan set on lockdown - very few photos escaped 


Wishing you all a fab weekend!!















tonystarking

Jeezus, he really a glorious Viking! Those abs, that v line, *mn!!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pics Zola and welcome henares 

If anyone's wondering where Alex is, I've got him tied to my bed


----------



## Santress

I'm not a big fan of stealth shots but this one is sure to brighten everyone's day.
Guess he probably won't be at the GGs on Sunday.

From today (January 9, 2015) in Vietnam:





"Today has been a super day! Lay on the beach on Phu Quoc in Vietnam and he hit the guy here. Not brave enough to ask for a picture with him (deserves some privacy), but took a sneak image (he does not know will not damage) # Alexander Skarsgård #TrueBlood."

-*vilfridhj* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*! :sunnies  

Nice to see him alive and relaxed.


----------



## BagBerry13

I just moved into my new flat and still got no internet or TV. So out of boredom (and because I've got no more tears left from re-watching the SoA finale) I started watching those old TB episodes I've still got sitting on my laptop. And man, I've never noticed how bad Anna's acting is. Or is this on purpose?

Anyway, my heart goes out to Paris.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So he is alive! Leave it for him to be found in Viet Nam, by another Swede. And did he finally break down and get new swim trunks? These are pretty colorful.
I wasn't expecting to see anything from him until Sundance anyway, there's really no reason to go to anything GG related. No more TB, nothing else to promote until DOATG gets distributed.

Welcome, Henares!


----------



## Madleiine

He is alive with new swim trunks (that i like btw)
Thank you Santress! and welcome Henares!


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome Henares


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> I'm not a big fan of stealth shots but this one is sure to brighten everyone's day.
> Guess he probably won't be at the GGs on Sunday.
> 
> From today (January 9, 2015) in Vietnam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today has been a super day! Lay on the beach on Phu Quoc in Vietnam and he hit the guy here. Not brave enough to ask for a picture with him (deserves some privacy), but took a sneak image (he does not know will not damage) # Alexander Skarsgård #TrueBlood."
> 
> -*vilfridhj* @ instagr.am


 
*GOD. DAMN.* *passes out* 






Edit: Did I read this right? Alex kicked someone's ***? Real life or for a film? Did my sweet Virgo boy lose his temper again? What is he doing in Vietnam? So many questions :/  



BagBerry13 said:


> I just moved into my new flat and still got no internet or TV. So out of boredom (and because I've got no more tears left from re-watching the SoA finale) I started watching those old TB episodes I've still got sitting on my laptop. And man, I've never noticed how bad Anna's acting is. Or is this on purpose?
> 
> Anyway, my heart goes out to Paris.


 
Anna is playing a country type of girl. She wasn't all that great in Almost Famous either or those X-Men films. I don't know how she won an Oscar at 11 but anyway. I have been watching Penny Dreadful Season 1 for the past few days. My goodness Eva Green is a REAL actress who puts Anna to shame. 

And my thoughts also go out to the people in France. Been glued to the TV all morning watching the events. Tragic.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *GOD. DAMN.* *passes out*
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Did I read this right? Alex kicked someone's ***? Real life or for a film? Did my sweet Virgo boy lose his temper again? What is he doing in Vietnam? So many questions :/  *
> 
> 
> 
> Anna is playing a country type of girl. She wasn't all that great in Almost Famous either or those X-Men films. I don't know how she won an Oscar at 11 but anyway. I have been watching Penny Dreadful Season 1 for the past few days. My goodness Eva Green is a REAL actress who puts Anna to shame.
> 
> And my thoughts also go out to the people in France. Been glued to the TV all morning watching the events. Tragic.



I'm going to presume that's a quirk of translation. He really is a pretty mellow guy, unless you're an exceptionally annoying paparazzi.

As for what he's doing in Vietnam, I'm presuming he's enjoying some warmth and beaches and downtime. And not being bothered or noticed, except by a fellow Swede.  ETA: I want to say that back during Battleship promo he did an interview (maybe a Philippine publication) mentioning that he'd visited SE Asia because his best friend and her boyfriend were living there, so I think he's been to Vietnam before, because he spent two months in SE Asia and apparently traveled all over.


----------



## Henares

All my love to France.
And thank you again. 
And someone has got tied to her bed to someone who isn´t Alexander Skarsgard 
I don´t like Sookie . Anna, actress...
God natt och puss!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> *GOD. DAMN.* *passes out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Did I read this right? Alex kicked someone's ***? Real life or for a film? Did my sweet Virgo boy lose his temper again? What is he doing in Vietnam? So many questions :/
> 
> 
> 
> Anna is playing a country type of girl. She wasn't all that great in Almost Famous either or those X-Men films. I don't know how she won an Oscar at 11 but anyway. I have been watching Penny Dreadful Season 1 for the past few days. My goodness Eva Green is a REAL actress who puts Anna to shame.
> 
> And my thoughts also go out to the people in France. Been glued to the TV all morning watching the events. Tragic.




This is why I'm against children winning Oscars. Any child can win an Oscar in acting. It's just make-believe for them anyway. And this doesn't mean she developed her acting skills any further. You can have an Oscar and still be a bad actress, look at GOOP.

Nice to see that Alex still keeps in shape after the loincloth movie ... oh I'm being negative again... I mean Tarzan.


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> Edit: Did I read this right? Alex kicked someone's ***? Real life or for a film? Did my sweet Virgo boy lose his temper again?


I think it means that they ran into Alex, as in a random encounter, not a beating.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Good lord, that's almost as hot as that shot from Hawaii when he was filming Battleship! minus the facial expression, but plus points for the flowery shorts...

Bag, don't go back to TB beyond S2.  The trail of tears will start again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Damn! My friend Jeanie is in Vietnam right now, sending fabulous photos back (no hot Swedes though sadly)

Just back myself from vacay down the glorious Australian South Coast. Happy New Year gals!

Great photo!


----------



## Idun

It's the translation - it says met with a word that can also translate into hit. I believe the instagrammer is Norwegian


----------



## audiogirl

Anna is good at crying. But otherwise she has a lot of annoying mannerisms and body poses left over from being a child actor. I think her crying ability got her the Oscar.

I found both Stephen's and Anna's performances to be mostly cringeworthy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Anna is good at crying. But otherwise she has a lot of annoying mannerisms and body poses left over from being a child actor. I think her crying ability got her the Oscar.
> 
> I found both Stephen's and Anna's performances to be mostly cringeworthy.



I usually found them more tolerable in scenes with Alex, Kristin, Ryan and Nelsan. And even by this final season it was hard to watch them.

And DOATG appear to have a Facebook and Twitter:

https://twitter.com/DiaryTheMovie

https://www.facebook.com/DiaryTheMovie?ref=br_rs


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> I'm not a big fan of stealth shots but this one is sure to brighten everyone's day.
> Guess he probably won't be at the GGs on Sunday.
> 
> From today (January 9, 2015) in Vietnam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today has been a super day! Lay on the beach on Phu Quoc in Vietnam and he hit the guy here. Not brave enough to ask for a picture with him (deserves some privacy), but took a sneak image (he does not know will not damage) # Alexander Skarsgård #TrueBlood."
> 
> -*vilfridhj* @ instagr.am



Tku so much for the stealth shot, I'm not a big fan of them either, but hypocrite that I am I was so glad to see it   Sweet baby Jes**!! the man looks so fine  and it's so good to see him relaxing and having fun 

And Buckeye, yes, I remember that interview  Alex does seem to keep his friends close, and all the sweet comments from his fan encounters, only show what a lovely man he is  as well as being a rl Swedish Sex God! ))




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I usually found them more tolerable in scenes with Alex, Kristin, Ryan and Nelsan. And even by this final season it was hard to watch them.
> 
> And DOATG appear to have a Facebook and Twitter:
> 
> www.twitter.com/DiaryTheMovie
> 
> www.facebook.com/DiaryTheMovie?ref=br_rs



Sadly the tb7 finale must be one of the worst in television history :rain: 
Tku for tdoatg links 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.do you miss me yet?



So effin much!


----------



## Zola24

And whilst we're on True Blood, this is a fab post :'D and must have taken Skarsjoy so long, and I'll never know how she managed to settle on just one screen cap per episode. 































> skarsjoy:
> 
> One photo for each of the 74 episodes that Eric Northman [Alexander Skarsgård] was in True Blood


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> It's the translation - it says met with a word that can also translate into hit. I believe the instagrammer is Norwegian






BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm going to presume that's a quirk of translation. He really is a pretty mellow guy, unless you're an exceptionally annoying paparazzi.
> 
> As for what he's doing in Vietnam, I'm presuming he's enjoying some warmth and beaches and downtime. And not being bothered or noticed, except by a fellow Swede.  ETA: I want to say that back during Battleship promo he did an interview (maybe a Philippine publication) mentioning that he'd visited SE Asia because his best friend and her boyfriend were living there, so I think he's been to Vietnam before, because he spent two months in SE Asia and apparently traveled all over.




Thanks for the clarification  




BagBerry13 said:


> This is why I'm against children winning Oscars. Any child can win an Oscar in acting. It's just make-believe for them anyway. And this doesn't mean she developed her acting skills any further. You can have an Oscar and still be a bad actress, look at GOOP.


 
Very true. A lot of people who got Oscars don't deserve. Goop is one. Halle. Angelina. Anne Hathaway. These women are all terrible actresses who won Oscars. Anna won her Oscar as a child and so she had no ego or expectations, but the other adult women in the list is a whole other story. 


Alex had great chemistry with the ladies on TB who played Nora, Pam and Willa but something about Anna and Alex never mixed. She did have chemistry with Stephen though. Could have been much worst. Imagine Tara Reid as Sookie lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anna is very good in a small film called _"Margaret"_. Go check it out. But I agree, her acting in TB at times made me cringe. 

Let's not forget Tatum O'Neal on the list of actresses who began well and did a whole lot of not much after the Oscar.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> *Thanks for the clarificatio*n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. A lot of people who got Oscars don't deserve. Goop is one. Halle. Angelina. Anne Hathaway. These women are all terrible actresses who won Oscars. Anna won her Oscar as a child and so she had no ego or expectations, but the other adult women in the list is a whole other story.
> 
> 
> Alex had great chemistry with the ladies on TB who played Nora, Pam and Willa but something about Anna and Alex never mixed. *She did have chemistry with Stephen though. Could have been much worst*. Imagine Tara Reid as Sookie lol




I've been looking for that bloody interview and still can't find it, but I know it's out there, and that he's been in the area before.

Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up bringing it up on his own when he does all the Sundance interviews in two weeks. He's private, but when he's looking forward to something, or has dome something he enjoyed a lot, he seems to bring it up. He mentioned that he was going to Iceland before he went. 

For all the chemistry that Anna and Stephen have in real life, it never really translated that well to screen, for me. Especially after the second season.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anna is very good in a small film called _"Margaret"_. Go check it out. But I agree, her acting in TB at times made me cringe.
> 
> Let's not forget Tatum O'Neal on the list of actresses who began well and did a whole lot of not much after the Oscar.



She did get excellent reviews for Margaret. Which was filmed way back in 2008 and delayed because the director refused to cut the movie the way the studio wanted, IIRC.

As for the Oscars, sometimes they get it right in major categories. And sometimes they get swept away by whatever in the major categories. I enjoy looking at the articles when a reporter/magazine goes back in looks at previous Oscars and asks some voters: Would you still vote the same? And sometimes they admit 'in hindsight Cate Blanchett should have gotten that Oscar instead of Goop'.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't talk about la Blanchett and Goop. A travesty.


----------



## jooa

Alex's film "The Diary" will be screened at Berlinale:


> *Marielle Heller*'s _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, a coming-of-age tale featuring *Kristen Wiig*, *Alexander Skarsgard* and *Bel Powley*,  will have its international premiere in Berlin's Generation sidebar,  one of 14 new titles announced by Berlin on Wednesday, Jan. 14.
> 
> source:http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kristen-wiig-alexander-skarsgard-drama-763571


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku @*jooa* - that's really exciting news 



Jordan Strauss/Invision/AP; Richard Shotwell/Invision/AP/viaHollywoodReporter


----------



## RedTopsy

jooa said:


> Alex's film "The Diary" will be screened at Berlinale:





Great news! 
Thanks for the info. 

I´m looking forward to see this film

but now I´m waiting for the trailer.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Where's Bag? She needs to go to a screening.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> Great news!
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I´m looking forward to see this film
> 
> but now I´m waiting for the trailer.



It premieres on the 24th, so I'm presuming we'll see a trailer around that time.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Where's Bag? She needs to go to a screening.



She does! And with Fifty Shades closing out the festival, how can she refuse to attend!


----------



## BagBerry13

Actually I was to go to some of the parties (through the agency) but I still got exams at the time so no film fun for me. Well, except someone pays to fly me in for the night. &#128527;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gah......Bag.....you HAVE to go!...lol


----------



## Henares

:worthy:
Thanks for the wanderful news!
Then you take Sundance, then you take Berlin....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Actually I was to go to some of the parties (through the agency) b*ut I still got exams at the time so no film fun for me.* Well, except someone pays to fly me in for the night. &#128527;



Your priorities are out of order!


----------



## a_sussan

As it look now Doatg isn't coming to Sweden, well at least I can't find it in coming movies on SF.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> As it look now Doatg isn't coming to Sweden, well at least I can't find it in coming movies on SF.



Isn't Sundance also about finding distributers? :wondering If it does well there, there might be a chance still..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> Isn't Sundance also about finding distributers? :wondering If it does well there, there might be a chance still..



As far as I know there are no distributors for any country, so in this case, unlike with The East, they are looking for a distribution deal.


----------



## a_sussan

So we just have to wait and see if it comes to Sweden.


----------



## RedTopsy

No news from Alex and Sundance yet.  

but I still keep hoping for pics and interviews. 

Though he is included in this article _15 Must Sees At Sundance_

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/15-must-sees-at-sundance-film-festival-15/


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Red - Tdoatg does seem to be getting good reviews everywhere  Now we just need the man to show himself  Come on Alex, the suspense is killing us here 






bluebutterfly11


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Red - *Tdoatg does seems to be getting good reviews *everywhere  Now we just need the man to show himself  Come on Alex, the suspense is killing us here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebutterfly11




Being picky, these aren't reviews, these are just 'most anticipated' lists. The first reviews will be probably be published on Saturday, when the film premieres. 


"*The Diary of a Teenage Girl*"
*Synopsis: *A teenaged aspiring comic book artist growing up in 1970s San Francisco embarks on an affair with her mothers boyfriend. 
*What You Need To Know: *That "*A Walk Among The Tombstones*" actress *Marielle Heller *is  making her writer/director debut at Sundance should come as no surprise  she was selected as a Sundance Labs Writing and Directing fellow in  2012, and this adaptation of the graphic novel by *Phoebe Gloeckner *is  the first fruit of her labors. Coming-of-age tales are hardly  groundbreaking fare, especially not at Sundance, but Heller has  assembled a strong cast around London-born rising star *Bel Powley, *including *Kristen Wiig, Alexander Skarsgard* and *Christopher Meloni*,  and the details of setting and period in the story should set it apart.  In fact, theres a reason the genre is so enduringly popular,  especially among first-timers and if Hellers fresh voice can capture  the mordant, edgy appeal of the source material (Gloeckners work has  been lauded by and compared to the likes of *Robert Crumb*), this may be a real treat and Heller may be a real new Sundance-darling find. 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...s-of-the-2015-sundance-film-festival-20150120


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, you are quite correct, (consider myself slapped, lol), I was just being lazy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, you are quite correct, (consider myself slapped, lol), I was just being lazy



And I was just being ornery! 

Come Saturday afternoon (my time) I'll be in front of this computer, awaiting new pics and hopefully positive reviews. It's kind of pathetic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think this is a really good break for him - he's been papped pretty constantly throughout True Blood and his other film projects.  Much as I'd like to see new photo's too - this has to be really refreshing for him.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I agree. He needs a nice break from all that even though I miss him like hell.


----------



## RedTopsy

I guess this is the calm before the storm. 
When the promotion for Tarzan starts there will be a lot of
interviews and pics of him.
He needs this rest from publicity, although I need news of him.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

An oldie but goodie fan pic of Alex that was just tagged on instagram.  It was originally uploaded on November 29, 2014.  This poster has pictures tagged with New York from the same day and time period, including a shot at the Bowery Hotel, so sounds like this was taken in NY last November.





(Source:   *selin_a* @ instagr.am)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for nice pic!


----------



## Henares

Thanks Santress. i agree with all of you.:okay: But i'm so sad,,,I need you,, 
Mr. Skarsgard


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> An oldie but goodie fan pic of Alex that was just tagged on instagram.  It was originally uploaded on November 29, 2014.  This poster has pictures tagged with New York from the same day and time period, including a shot at the Bowery Hotel, so sounds like this was taken in NY last November.



Tku for the photo  Jeez the man looks so good  fresh out the shower n' all 

And *Buckeye*  it's all good, tku.


----------



## Henares

I agree with all of you,:okay:   but I´m so sad I need you, Mr. Skargard


----------



## Henares

And Thanks Santress


----------



## Henares

Ohhhh!!! Apologies for repeat it. :shame:


----------



## Slither

I've been lurking on this thread for ages and figured it was borderline creepy  
So hi and :worthy: for all the stunning pics and info here


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Ohhhh!!! Apologies for repeat it. :shame:



Don't worry we've all done it - well I know I have :giggles:




Slither said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for ages and figured it was borderline creepy
> So hi and :worthy: for all the stunning pics and info here



Hi Slither :welcome2:

-----------

And I'm sorry, putting on my 'selfish hat', I can't wait 'til Saturday. (Alex will be there won't he!? He's never shirked his pr responsibilties before, and now member of the Sundance Alumni, so yes, he WILL. Just reassuring myself here )











> santress:
> 
> Close-ups of Alexander Skarsgard at Variety Studio (January 21, 2013, Sundance Film Festival).
> 
> Originals courtesy of Getty


^ Eta: Just to be clear   - Santress' op 21 Jan '13


----------



## Slither

And those pics right there are what turned me into a forum creeper


----------



## Zola24

^ :giggles: welcome to the world of the SkarsObsessed - there is no cure  Not only is he a Swedish Viking Sex God he also has an adorable personality


----------



## Slither

Haha my guy bought and framed a poster of AS and hung it above my night table.

He has Natalie Portman.  I get Skarsgard.  

I think I win on this deal


----------



## gloomyharlow

The official tumblr for DOATG 


http://thediaryofateenagegirl.tumblr.com/


Edit: He looks fantastic in that fan photo. : )


----------



## NovemberRain

*Waves To Slither* Nice to see another Canadian here! I mostly lurk also.


----------



## Slither

Hi  I see we also have a similar taste in music


----------



## Santress

He's at Sundance being interviewed today (January 23, 2015):





"We love the #Diary of a Teenage Girl family!! RT @IMDb: Hi  #IMDbAIVstudio #Sundance2015  #alexander skarsgard #belpowley."

-*IMDb* twitter via *Film_SF* twitter

https://twitter.com/IMDb/status/558671172678582272/photo/1

https://twitter.com/Film_SF/status/558675142331473921

A nice fan pic:





"My favorite Vampire #true blood @alexander skarsgard AKA Eric Northman #sundance 2015."

-*stacymilon* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!


----------



## Santress

Alex, Kristen & Bel being interviewed by *MTV* at Sundance (January 23, 2015):





"Our #Sundance interviews have kicked off with Alexander Skarsgård, Bel Powley and Kristen Wiig!"

-*mtvmovies* twitter

https://twitter.com/mtvmovies/status/558700153498906625

"Kristen Wiig at the Music Lodge! Love my job  #sundance #mtv #music lodge #working #work

And ofcourse my dream boat Alexander Skarsgard such a babe."





-*josiemoreno* @ instagr.am


----------



## gloomyharlow

Our baby's back! I can't hardly contain myself! 









Great photos Santress!


Found these here http://vk.com/toriladypage


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He lives...lol. He looks good too. He's dyed his hair or its lighter from vacation.


----------



## Santress

Sundance Portraits from today (January 23, 2015):











Director/writer Marielle Heller, actress Bel Powley and actor Alexander Skarsgard from "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" pose for portraits at the Village at the Lift Presented by McDonald's McCafe during the 2015 Sundance Film Festival on January 23, 2015 in Park City, Utah.

(Source:  *Zimbio*, Photographer:  *Larry Busacca*)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Sundance Portraits from today (January 23, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Director/writer Marielle Heller, actress Bel Powley and actor Alexander Skarsgard from "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" pose for portraits at the Village at the Lift Presented by McDonald's McCafe during the 2015 Sundance Film Festival on January 23, 2015 in Park City, Utah.
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio*, Photographer:  *Larry Busacca*)




Gorgeous!


----------



## Santress

Alex, Bel Powley and Marielle Heller at the *IMDb & Amazon Instant Video Studio* during the *2015 Sundance Film Festival *(January 23, 2015, Park City, Utah).

















(Source:  *IMDb.com* & *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *IMDb.com* & *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sundance From this page http://vk.com/alexander_skarsgard_official


He looks fantastic. No videos yet though :/


----------



## gloomyharlow

Arriving at sundance from here http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/post/108938797129


----------



## Santress

Thanks. Gloomy.

HQs of Alex at the *WireImage Sundance Film Festival Portrait Studio* (January 23, 2015).











(Sources:  *Skarsgard Gallery *& *Newzcard.com*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's alive! Shorter, lighter hair. I was hoping he'd keep the scruff, but oh well. He looks really, really good. Nice hand porn in a lot of the shots.

Gloomy, I love your McGonagall gif.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He DOES look good. I also think his glorious five-head is a little bigger. The curse of the Skarsgard hairline.


----------



## Zola24

^ Thank you all so much for the great Sundance photos  I've had a rubbish few days, (just stuff), so these were just what I needed to see  especially as I was getting so nervy (lol). Skarsporn is the best porn  and more to come


----------



## scarlet555

lovely man


----------



## RedTopsy

Wonderful to see new pics finally. 
Thanks Santress and Gloomy. 

Alex looks so yummy.  
and best of all, there will be more pics and interviews.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

His face:







http://hollywoodreporter.tumblr.com/image/108946873974


----------



## Bandwagons

Gorgeous. I'm so glad to see the Tarzan bulk is gone and Kristen Wiig seems like the kind of cool chick he'd have fun hanging out with.

(My first thought was, "Oh, his poor hairline", though. lol)


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Alex out and about at Sundance 2015 (January 23, 2015):

















(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged from today (January 23, 2015):


























(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The cast being goofy with MTV's Josh Horowitz. It's on Instagram, so I can't embed.

http://instagram.com/p/yN2T0CxRbZ/?modal=true

ETA:

Interview with LAT:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-of-a-teenage-girl-20150123-premiumvideo.html


----------



## Hannaheart

YAY!!
Thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

More fan pics and candids of Alex at the *Sundance Film Festival* today (January 23, 2015):





"With the great Alex Skarsgard at the People Style Watch lounge. I have so much fun making @HemlockGrove with his brother.

-@*realeliroth* via *sundanceinstitute* @ instagr.am





"Happy/Sad/Confused. With Alexander Skarsgard & Kristen Wiig & Bel Powley. #sundance 2015."

-*joshuahorowitz* twitter

https://twitter.com/joshuahorowitz/status/558781583889420288





"Diary of a Teenage Girl's Alexander Skarsgard, Kristen Wiig, director Marielle Heller and Bel Powley hung out with us at #sundance #thrsundance."

-*hollywoodreporter* @ instagr.am





"This doesn't suck. # alexander skarsgard # Sundance 2015."

-*Melani_Robinson* twitter

https://twitter.com/Melani_Robinson/status/558766077556293632





"Alexander Skarsgård! Sundance Day 1."

-*heidelshanson* @ instagr.am





"This guy is always cool to talk to #alexander skarsgard #instyle #whats now #sundance 2015 // pic by @bsteffyphoto

-*sharonclott* @ instagr.am


----------



## gloomyharlow

Video interview from Sundance! 


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-of-a-teenage-girl-20150123-premiumvideo.html




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Gloomy, I love your McGonagall gif.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The cast being goofy with MTV's Josh Horowitz. It's on Instagram, so I can't embed.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/yN2T0CxRbZ/?modal=true
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Interview with LAT:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-of-a-teenage-girl-20150123-premiumvideo.html



Tku for the links  and for the hollywood reporter photo, and yes Alex's face is priceless 




Santress said:


> More fan pics and candids of Alex at the Sundance Film Festival today (January 23, 2015):



Tku so much for posting all the great hq's  and the individually attributed photos  You really have my admiration and grateful thanks  I don't know how you cope  Look after you &#9829;x 
I'm gonna try and look after my one brain cell that isn't fried  jeez that man is so effin hot!


Eta: Tku2 @gloomyharlow


----------



## gloomyharlow

Didn't see this one posted. 
Source https://vk.com/toriladypage


----------



## gloomyharlow

Or this one. Same source as above


----------



## gloomyharlow

I just made these caps off the video. Not great but whatever, we get an idea. lol


----------



## gloomyharlow

credit to 
http://characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr.com/
http://skarjoy.tumblr.com/


----------



## Santress

More *Sundance 2015*, Day 1 Portraits (January 23, 2015):





 "Alexander Skarsgård in the studio for The Diary of a Teenage Girl. #Alexander Skarsgård #Sundance&#8230;" 

-*jeffvespa* twitter

https://twitter.com/jeffvespa/status/558816667988672513




















(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gloomy!

More HQs/Untagged from out and about at Sundance today (January 23, 2015):




















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

More HQ/Untagged from *Sundance 2015*, Day 1 (January 23, 2015):























(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Bel is so adorably tiny next to Alex.


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Wow...


----------



## Santress

lol@Gloomy. Love that gif!

Fan pic from today (January 23, 2015):





"Alexander Skarsgård and me during #Sundance 2015."

-*stephenmmayes* twitter

https://twitter.com/stephenmmayes/status/558821233161011203

...and more HQ/Untagged:























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## gloomyharlow

lol I love Blanche  


Great photos Santress. Here's another video from Sundance. There will be sex scenes. yes!


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/diary-a-teenage-girl-cast-766481?utm_source=twitter


----------



## a_sussan

OH my... thank you for all the great new pics.. it's gonna be a great weekend


----------



## RedTopsy

Oh, I´m in heaven with all these pics.     

and the interviews, finally we get to hear something from Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

In the pics where's holding the hand of a woman, it's Marielle's mom. Her dad posts this on Facebook:

*Steven Heller* So seriously this happened : we were coming out of a press venue and Skarsgard and my wife were walking down these stairs holding hands ( pretty sure he was being a gentleman and making sure she didn't skip ) when a crowd of papperazi swarmed them and shot a zillion pics. So let the cougar rumors begin.
9 hours ago · 8​

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...526647.-2207520000.1422075952.&type=3&theater

ETA:

PJ Ransone is also at Sundance for his movie so I'm hoping for some bromance pics

https://twitter.com/jamesransone


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> In the pics where's holding the hand of a woman, it's Marielle's mom. Her dad posts this on Facebook:
> 
> *Steven Heller* So seriously this happened : we were coming out of a press venue and Skarsgard and my wife were walking down these stairs holding hands ( pretty sure he was being a gentleman and making sure she didn't skip ) when a crowd of papperazi swarmed them and shot a zillion pics. So let the cougar rumors begin.
> 9 hours ago · 8​
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...526647.-2207520000.1422075952.&type=3&theater


 
I was wondering who his new girlfriend was...


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex with Kristen from https://vk.com/alexander_skarsgard_official


----------



## gloomyharlow

Some more caps I made. Hope there's more new video interviews released today.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *gloomyharlow* for caps.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the caps! Here's another video to play with:

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi466071065/imdb/embed?autoplay=false&width=640

I think what amuses me about the Sundance interviews is they have all the actors sitting in directors chairs, and he just doesn't fit in normal human size chairs.


----------



## Santress

Pic of Alex and Margot that was uploaded today (January 24, 2015).
That jacket is familiar.





"...and then this happened. #AlexanderSkarsgard #MargotRobbie #Sundance #KickoffParty #SabraHummusHouse #ZForZachariah #DiaryOfATeenageGirl #RedCarpet @sabradippingco."

-*darin_downtown* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Oh yes.. . the jacket is back...  

Thanks Santress!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

We've not seen that jacket since what, 2009? Gives me hope that, somewhere in a box and not eaten by squirrel(s), is that shark sweatshirt.


----------



## a_sussan

Woohoo. . Shark sweatshirts..


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Sundance* world premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl *(January 24, 2015):





"So #Alexander Skarsgard is illegally handsome. He still keeps his #True Blood fangs at home."

-*laurasharding* @ instagr.am








"Hearts are a-flutter on the red carpet. Mine especially!

My red carpet with Alexander Skarsgard. Sundance can end now.

-*autumnthatcher* @ instagr.am



]

"Alexander Skarsgård at the #Sundance premiere of #thediaryofateenagegirl #trueblood @ Eccles Theatre."

-*ChrisBarrett* twitter

https://twitter.com/ChrisBarrett/status/559071429329952768





"Tall, blonde, Alexander Skarsgard is here #Sundance2015."

-*instyleprincess* twitter

https://twitter.com/instyleprincess/status/559072487338557440


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sooo, he only brought one shirt for Sundance? I do like that everyone in the theater lobby still has their coat on and he's in short sleeves. Which I appreciate, as it allows me to ogle the arms.


----------



## Santress

"#AlexanderSkarsgard, #KristenWiig & @bdpowley on the red carpet for Diary of a Teenage Girl #Sundance #SundanceTV." 

-*SundanceTV* twitter

https://twitter.com/SundanceTV/status/559092326426222593

hehe @ this shot:





"#AlexanderSkarsgard says audiences will be surprised by the 70's San Francisco wardrobe in #DiaryOfATeenageGirl 

-*redcarpetkayTV* twitter

https://twitter.com/redcarpetkayTV/status/559094338291240962/photo/1





"Click On This!! #alexanderskarsgard that smile!"

-*clickonthisshow* twitter

https://twitter.com/clickonthisshow/status/559089406393335809


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Where's Squirrel?.The return of the tan jacket will have her squeeing...lol.

Its Australia Day tomorrow so *hmm hmm* clears throat...I shall use a snippet of a line from a very famous Australian poem to describe Skars:

"Droughts and flooding rains".

Pretty much


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Squeeing indeed! I just got home and saw all this...this...Skarsmagnificence!  Thank you Santress and ladies, he looks great and really happy.  BC, you beat me to it, I keep thinking Alex must have a totally different temperature zone in his body to wear a t-shirt when everyone else is bundled up.  I have been to Sundance and all those theaters and shops are totally drafty so he's got his own heat really going on (in so very many ways).  I love all the shots of people creeping on him from behind and the side, like they can't believe he really exists.

And OH MY LORD, IT'S THE GUCCI PARTY JACKET!  Wowza, I thought that got lost in a move somewhere.  Take hope ladies, the turquoise shirt may not be far behind.

Last but not least, welcome newbies...we're all lurkers at times, jump in, the water is warm.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Girl..is your Gucci jacket radar on? LMAO. That was lightning fast.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's as if she was summoned!


----------



## Santress

Pics from the world premiere at *Sundance* 2015 this afternoon (January 24, 2015):























(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Girl..is your Gucci jacket radar on? LMAO. That was lightning fast.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's as she was summoned!



It's a spidey sense that only tingles when Skars is being particularly hot and fashionable (or totally ick and wearing aquatic creatures on his shirts).  Needless to say, it doesn't get put into much use


----------



## Santress

More beautiful portraits from Day 1 of *Sundance 2015* (January 23, 2015):








_&#8221;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8217;s Alexander Skarsgard photographed by Austin Hargrave at The Hollywood Reporter photobooth at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival in Park City, Utah on Jan. 23, 2015.&#8221;_

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ga...ance-photobooth-766556#9-diary-a-teenage-girl

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ga...nce-photobooth-766556#10-diary-a-teenage-girl

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/gallery/portraits-2015-thr-sundance-photobooth-766556


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh wow  tku so much for all the pix, s/caps, and info  Alex looks totally amazingly handsome and so effin sexy  and that smile 
Wt* does he keep all his clothes? That brown leather jacket is one of my faves, (excuse me whilst I remember to breathe) 

Eta: I was temporarily distracted by all the Skarsmagnificence - *Squirrel*, if Alex ever appears in that turquoise blue shirt and that brown leather jacket I won't survive (lol).


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More/HQ:

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> imageshack.com/i/ipdWmgBGj]
> imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/673/dWmgBG.jpg
> imageshack.com/i/exzehfiZj]imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/537/zehfiZ.jpg
> imageshack.com/i/hl2tJes1j]imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/633/2tJes1.jpg
> imageshack.com/i/idmsXei2j]imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/661/msXei2.jpg
> 
> (Source:  characteristicallyexuberant tumblr)



Tku so much Santress  I was just about to post a few gifs when suddenly those appeared in all their hq awesomeness  At this rate I'll be lucky to survive the next few hours! 

Some fab gifs from yesterday 
















> marvelandwhimsy
> 
> How did you get to know each other? x



And *Free* - best wishes to you, and all Australians, for Australia Day &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The first full reviews are starting to come in, so far word of mouth is good. Here's Variety's review:

January 24, 2015 | 05:17PM PT                                           *A fine adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckner's autobiographical novel about a sexually precocious 1970s adolescence.*

* Dennis Harvey *


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Translating tricky source material to the screen with flying colors, actress Marielle Hellers feature directing debut, The Diary of a Teenage Girl,  manages to plunge into the too-precocious sex life of a 15-year-old  girl without turning exploitative or distasteful. This adaptation of  Phoebe Gloeckners heavily autobiographical novel is ideally cast and  skillfully handled, making for a salable item likely to stir some  attention-getting controversy and win favorable reviews in territories  where the subject matter (which is depicted not graphically, but with a  fair amount of nudity) doesnt create daunting censorship problems...


Most impressively, however, Heller maintains the books seriocomic  ambivalence  which makes sense when reading the bright yet very  immature first-person meanderings of a 15-year-old mind circa 1976 on  the page, but might easily have curdled into sensationalism or  grotesquerie onscreen. Minnie probably doesnt know what the word  pederasty is, and doesnt think of herself as a victim. But at the  same time, shes very badly served by her lack of responsible adult role  models  Mom, Monroe and their friends seem to be living  improvisational lives that any children must just fit into as best they  can.
*Faithful to the books vision (if more physically attractive),  Skarsgaard makes Monroe so easygoing and likable you sometimes forget  that his passivity is actually a contemptible willingness to let his  libido make decisions by default  for which he then blames  manipulative Minnie. *Given less screentime, Wiig nonetheless  ultimately makes an equally strong impression as another  not-quite-grownup with parenting skills to match.
 Supporting roles are all nicely filled, but the pic is definitely  carried by Powley, a bigscreen newcomer with some U.K. tube and stage  credits (but no discernible Brit accent here). She invests Minnie with a  strength of character, despite all hapless actions, that lends the pic  necessary weight when it takes a slightly more conventional late turn  toward the inevitable bottom-hitting crisis and upbeat bounce-back.


http://variety.com/2015/film/reviews/sundance-film-review-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-1201414133/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Hollywood Reporter:

*           Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgard and Kristen Wiig star in the  story of a teenager who sleeps with her mom's boyfriend.        *

                              In this gutsy, intimate and assured debut, *Marielle Heller* accomplishes  just about everything every young independent filmmaker says they want  to do starting out, to create a personal, fresh, distinctive work in  their own &#8220;voice&#8221; that will then, of course, make their careers. Heller  has pulled this off in a remarkably vibrant and frank look at one  precocious teen&#8217;s emerging sexual life, a film with the stuff of life  coursing through its veins and sex very much on its brain. _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_  is the kind of film Sundance prays for every year, one that indelibly  puts on the map a talented director the festival can then forever claim  as one of its own. This will be one of the significant indie titles of  the year and a good commercial bet, a film many young women will see  more than once...
Many women might ask, where has this film been all my life, and  men might well ask the same, such is the curious reader and  viewer&#8217;s enduring interest in any insightful work that so frankly  and uninhibitedly addresses the female sex drive, its  mysteries, contradictions and complex impulses. The subject never gets  old, even if American films have often skittishly avoided it or tiptoed  through it lightly.
One teenage fear she admits to concerning her plunge into the sexual  deep end is that, if she doesn't take advantage of the opportunity she  has now, she may never have another chance. And so starts her secret  affair with Monroe (*Alexander Skarsgard*), the rangy, handsome and ineffectual boyfriend of her mother Charlotte (*Kristen Wiig*), a boozy bohemian who, in 1976, still has one foot in the San Francisco hippie lifestyle...
Having staged and performed the work beforehand was necessarily  of enormous benefit in terms of Heller's focus on how to transform  the material for different media. Her self-assurance behind the camera  is evident in every scene, as it is in her presentation of Minnie  through Powley, a British actress obviously without inhibitions who  is entirely winning in her first film to hit the big screen.
 His obvious good looks largely unremarked upon here, Skarsgard has a  tricky role that could easily have been portrayed as a scummy, loathsome  predator. Instead, his Monroe is a laid-back guy of no detectable  ambition who just generally goes with the flow. Not cast to exploit her  comic skills, Wiig sharply etches a woman whose bearings, will-power and  sense of standards may have been diminished by her immersion in the  counter-culture.
 Without concern for prettiness, *Brandon **Trost*&#8217;s  exceedingly mobile camera is always right in there where it needs to be  with the characters and nicely captures the crisp, airy San  Francisco atmosphere. The period touches in *Jonah **Markowitz*&#8217;s production design and Carmen Grande&#8217;s costumes all ring true...
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/diary-a-teenage-girl-sundance-766658


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy






















marvelandwhimsy

Tku *Buckeye* for the great reviews


----------



## Santress

HQ/Untagged from the world premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* today (January 24, 2015):











(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy

God bless those thin t's 









marvelandwhimsy


















marvelandwhimsy

In which Alex forgot he was talking to Kristen and not Kristin (lol), and Kristen!!??


*Santress* - tku for posting even more *u*hq's! j*c! Unfortunately my pc screen isn't the size of the average room! *ugly crying*


Eta: I'd be pleased if someone could tell me the significance of the BuzzyBee? logo on Alex's t in some of the photos. Tku, and it will help me stop imagining that it's some sort of Sundance hipster sexual reservation system


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Former 'True Blood' actor expounds on 'Diary of a Teenage Girl' from Sundance
  By Katie Hasty  @TheKatieHasty   | Saturday, Jan 24, 2015 8:14 PM 


   PARK CITY, UTAH - Alexander Skarsgård has noticed a difference  between the men and women's coming-of-age tales on screen, particularly  when it comes to sex. And that's what the "True Blood" actor found refreshing about his latest "Diary of a Teenage Girl."
 The actor was on hand to walk the red carpet for the premiere of the Sundance film, alongside co-stars Kristen Wiig and Bel Powley, plus director Marielle Heller.  He said it was because of the graphic novel and Heller's adaptation  that he was turned onto the project, about a 15-year-old girl (Powley)  growing up in San Francisco in the '70s who has an affair with her  mother's boyfriend.
 "There's been tons and tons of coming-of-age stories, but I've never  read a book or seen a film about a young girl that is so real, and not  sentimental, and it's not judgemental," Skarsgård said, calling diary  "unique." "It's actually a girl that's allowed to think about sex. You  see that with boys a lot in films, but when it comes to girls, they're  always portrayed as they're waiting for that prince to come and save  them.
 "I thought it was real refreshing when I read the script. When i met mari, how raw it was how real it was, and visceral."
 Watch our interview with Skarsgård above. "Diary of a Teenage Girl" plays all week during Sundance.



http://www.hitfix.com/news/alexande...-diary-lead-a-girl-allowed-to-think-about-sex


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm so pleased the film is getting good reviews. Thanks everyone for pics, reviews etc.


----------



## skarsbabe

He looks great! So glad to see this thread buzzing (finally)!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's not a bee on their shirts in some of the pics, it appears to be an awareness ribbon of some sort. What sort, I don't know. 
I'm glad to see the first reviews so far are good. The first one was actually by a dbag writer for the NY Post who left before the film ended, but I think THR and Variety reviewers ***** that.


----------



## Slither

It's ridiculous how happy the scarfless pics made me tonight.  Thanks to all who posted!  Excited to see DoaTG when it's released... Most of AS's films have been up my alley (except Battleship which was turned off 27 minutes in).
Never thought I'd see the Gucci again


----------



## Santress

The reviews have been great so far.

I'm really looking forward to this.  This is my type of film with or without the Alex factor.  That he's in it is just icing on the cake.

More photos...

Some behind-the-scenes pics of Alex at *Sundance 2015*.
These were shared by a producer of the film, Madeline Shapiro (Samit), and one was even tagged on instagram so I think they're alright to share.

Alex hanging with Bel Powley and Madeline Shapiro (uploaded January 24, 2015):





Out to dinner with the cast and crew (uploaded January 23, 2015):





(Source:  *madshap* @ instagr.am)


At the *McDonald's McCafe Presents The Village at The Lift 2015* (January 23, 2015):





(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

At *The Diary of a Teenage Girl Cast Party* at the GREY GOOSE Blue Door (January 24, 2015):

















(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's Phoebe Gloeckner with him in the top pic? I'm hoping she thought the movie was good. I know she was on set but she'd said in interviews that she hadn't seen the movie, they told her to wait until Sundance.
I'd been on the fence about this one, I'm not fond of movies dealing with teenage years. But this one, so far the reviews are really good. So I might see it after all.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great photos Santress! I'm so delighted he wore the brown leather jacket again. It's been years! 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the caps! Here's another video to play with:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi466071065/imdb/embed?autoplay=false&width=640
> 
> I think what amuses me about the Sundance interviews is they have all the actors sitting in directors chairs, and he just doesn't fit in normal human size chairs.


 
 Poor guy can't fit anywhere. lol Imagine what Sam has to go through and he's a bit taller then his brother. lol 


I like the story of his mom translating the movie for him. Very sweet. 



Santress said:


> The reviews have been great so far.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this.  This is my type of film with or without the Alex factor.  That he's in it is just icing on the cake.


 
After reading the book last year I was already excited to see the film. For me it's always been movies about the 60's and 70's.  
And who is the girl with the hot pink top and the 70's furry hat? She looks like she stepped out of the 70's herself looking all Penny Lanish. Love her hat! 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's Phoebe Gloeckner with him in the top pic? I'm hoping she thought the movie was good. I know she was on set but she'd said in interviews that she hadn't seen the movie, they told her to wait until Sundance.
> I'd been on the fence about this one, I'm not fond of movies dealing with teenage years. But this one, so far the reviews are really good. So I might see it after all.


 

You should give it a try just to help the movie out ticket sales wise  
You should check out the movie Almost Famous. It's a teenage coming of age story but with a rock and roll 70's twist to it  


Here's some caps.


----------



## Santress

More:

At the *Eddie Bauer Adventure House* during Sundance on Friday (January 23, 2015):





Alexander Skarsgård makes an appearance in the #EddieBauer Adventure House at Sundance Film Festival. #Sundance

https://twitter.com/eddiebauer/status/559198368975425536/photo/1


----------



## Santress

More from the premiere and out and about (January 24, 2015):


























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

*Diary* just got a 4 Star Review by *The Guardian*.  I'm impressed!

I wish I had the time off work now to go to Sundance and catch one of the showings.  Hopefully, it will come to my local indie theater soon.























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

All these pics to look at, thanks to everyone for them, and for the gifs.

Here's the Guardian review:

* Sundance 2015 review: The Diary of a Teenage Girl &#8211; today I slept with Alexander Skarsgård *

   4 / 5 stars    
         San Francisco in the swinging 1970s and our 17-year-old heroine is  either out partying with mum Kristen Wiig or back in bed with her  boyfriend. It makes for a heady schedule, writes Brian Moylan

 Being  a teenager is about testing the boundaries, venturing into the darkness  and seeing just how far you can go til something bad happens. Knowing  that limit is part of what shapes us as adults, and I&#8217;ve never seen that  process illustrated as well as in The Diary of a Teenage Girl.  Considering the film is set in the counter-culture of San Francisco in  the 1970s, there was ample darkness for a girl to get into. 

 The movie wades right in with 17-year-old Minnie (Benidorm star Bel  Powley) starting a sexual relationship with her mother&#8217;s boyfriend,  Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard). It carries on far longer than it should,  with him egging her on as she&#8217;s pushing her away. It&#8217;s not helped by her  mother (Kristen Wiig) who parties alongside her daughter and tacitly  condones her pot, alcohol, and cocaine use, but is simultaneously  threatened by her daughter&#8217;s blossoming sexuality. Minnie gets into all  sorts of trouble all over town, but she keeps coming back to Monroe,  convinced that they can somehow make their obviously inappropriate  relationship work. 
 First time writer/director Marielle Heller, adapting the novel by  Phoebe Gloekner, does a bang up job with the story, but also offers a  fair bit of visual ingenuity. Minnie wants to be a cartoonist and draws  constantly, her pictures embellishing the footage in spectacular and  subtle ways and her comic strips becoming full-on animation. It&#8217;s less  whimsical than it seems, especially when used sparingly. The rest of the  film has a sort of hazy glaze over it, like old Polaroid snapshots or  the best Instagram filter for any Throwback Thursday photo you post from  your youth. 
 But it&#8217;s Minnie&#8217;s story that is captivating, made even better by a  naked performance, literally and figuratively, by Powley. Is it her  ill-advised (and possibly abusive) first sexual experience that forms  her, is it her mother who fancies herself a feminist but competes with  women for men&#8217;s attention, is it the drugs, is it her  sexually-progressive friend Kimmie (Madeline Waters), is it the 70s, is  it underground comics, is it San Francisco, is it just hormones? No,  it&#8217;s all of those things. And this is the rare movie that realises that  individuals are the sum of formative experiences some good, some bad,  and some productive in their devastation. 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jan/25/sundance-2015-review-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


Here's a quick clip from one of Alex's portrait sessions, from Esquire's Instagram:
"Whoa!" #slowmosundance with Alexander Skarsgârd. Shot on #iphone6 by @zabelita. @victoriawill and @penumbrafoundation @sundanceinstitute #sundance #trueblood


http://instagram.com/p/yOc_p_DmP1/?modal=true


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Today at 12:17 PM
 *     Sundance: Diary of a Teenage Girl Steers Clear of Scolding or Moralizing*



 By   Bilge Ebiri
I had sex today. Holy ****. Bouncing around in slow-motion bliss,  young San Francisco teen Minnie Goetze (Bel Powley) ruminates on a new  world of pleasure that has just opened up to her. She then proceeds to  tell us about her conquest: It turns out its her own mothers (Kristen  Wiig) boyfriend Monroe *(Alexander Skarsgard, in the kind of role usually  reserved for Peter Sarsgaard).* But incredibly, writer-director Marielle  Hellers film doesnt ask that we be scandalized by this revelation.  Rather, its Minnies gateway to the wonders of sex and freedom.
        The first thing to know about _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_  is that young British actress Powley is staggeringly good in it. After  the films packed premiere at Sundance, it seemed clear to pretty much  everyone in the room that this unknown, who got the part off an audition  tape, was now one of this festivals genuine stars. *(Her co-stars Wiig  and Skarsgard are also excellent, it should be noted  but really, the  day is Powleys.) *The attention and acclaim are warranted. Powley is  asked to do a lot here. Based on Phoebe Gloeckners novel, the film  charts Minnies journey from shy teen to unapologetic hedonist, and the  actresss very physical presence seems to transform. Her wide eyes go  from tense, to questioning, to hungry; her collapsed posture starts to  betray real confidence, even drive. She grows up before our eyes.

         Meanwhile, she and Skarsgard have naked, naked sex all over the  place. The movie lets us laugh at it, even though we know its totally  wrong. It even lets us  gasp  accept it on some level. (It probably  also helps that the year is 1976.) Is this what it feels like to have  somebody love you? Minnie thinks, sitting in the bath, post-coitus,  wide-eyed with amazement. Somebody wants me. She still cant believe  it. Her awe is sweet, but also a little heartbreaking. It speaks to that  moment  universal, on some level  when the shivers of pleasure and  human connection start to overcome our shame of adolescence.
Theres little thats actually new in _Diary of a Teenage Girl_. Weve seen this way-too-young girl with an older-man scenario many times before, in Lone Scherfigs_ An Education_, Andrea Arnolds _Fish Tank_,  and countless other films. Minnie is an aspiring cartoonist, and the  film occasionally presents her thoughts as little surreal, animated  reveries; even these hearken back to similarly quirky films like _What If_ and _Look Both Ways_.  What is new is the earthiness that Heller and her young lead bring to  Minnies experimentations with sex and drugs. She enjoys sex. She enjoys  the power it gives her. And as Minnie finds herself going further and  further into this world of pleasure and abandon, the film largely steers  clear of scolding or moralizing. Even as we recognize that her  adventures probably wont end well, we can understand their power, and  even their necessity. Let this girl have her moment, the film seems to  say, and make her mistakes. Theres plenty of time left to grow up.
http://www.vulture.com/2015/01/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-review-sundance.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Sundance Review: 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' Unlocks the Secrets of Adolescence*

                                    	         			         				By          				Anisha Jhaveri         				|         				Indiewire 					January 25, 2015 at 11:55AM         		
         	 	        	Marielle Heller's adapts Phoebe Gloeckner's graphic novel with excitingly non-traditional results.
It's 1976. The infamous Patty Hearst trials are well underway. All of  San Francisco seems high on a perpetual, tripped-up haze, and  15-year-old Minnie Guetze has just lost her virginity &#8212; to her mother's  boyfriend. 
On paper, the premise might suggest an offbeat,  meandering story. But first-time director Marielle Heller's efficient  adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckner's graphic novel (a project developed at  the 2012 Sundance Director&#8217;s Lab) maintains a focused approach. With its  jolting depictions of a teenage girl's sexual awakening, the story is  initially jarring, but it ultimately develops a fascinating  relatability.
With the hippie era slowly eclipsed by the arrival  of punk rock, Minnie (British actress Bel Powley, brilliantly  unrestrained in her American film debut) undergoes her own transition &#8212;  from childhood to being an adult, a complicated passage made all the  more disorienting thanks to an absentee father and a mother (Kristen  Wiig) who seems more interested in holding on to her own youth than in  being a parent. 
Minnie struggles with the usual travails of  adolescence: a level of confidence largely dictated by her physical  attributes and a haunting fear that she will never be desirable to the  opposite sex. When she finds validation in attracting the attention of  Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard), the man dating her mother, she sets off on  a rocky exploration &#8212; chronicled via tape-recorded accounts &#8212; of her  sexuality, and a journey towards discovering where her sense of  self-worth truly lies.
A story following the sex-driven relationship between a high school  girl and a man twice her age, "Diary" could have easily fallen off the  deep end into exploiting the discomfort of its topic or simply being too  quirky for its own good.
But as told through Heller&#8217;s acutely  sensitive vision, the result is less off-putting and more of an  authentic insight into a perspective grossly underrepresented in  American cinema. It's Minnie who initiates the first encounter with  Monroe out of fear that she may never get another chance at sex if she  doesn&#8217;t seize this one; though his attempts to resist are half-hearted  at best, it's her continuous craving for his attention that prolongs  their affair. 
"What&#8217;s the point of living if nobody loves you,  nobody sees you, nobody touches you?" Minnie wonders into her microphone  at one point. It's rare to witness a young girl so openly express her  need for physical intimacy in a coming-of-age movie, but "Diary" bravely  endeavors to fill a gaping hole in contemporary portrayals of female  adolescence.  
While many of us may claim not to share the  aggression with which she pursues her erotic impulses, Minnie's recorded  commentaries &#8212; scrutinizing her external flaws, desperately wishing to  be older than she is, fantasizing about male bodies &#8212; reveal a complex,  erratic, and impressionable psyche universally applicable to anybody who  was once her age. 

But not everything translates so seamlessly from page to screen. Some  of the dialogue feels oddly contrived, and while the comics in the  novel may be integral to reflecting Minnie's creative evolution, here,  animation sequenced are more distractions than enhancements to the  narrative &#8212; particularly since the adaptation doesn't place as much  emphasis as the book on her artistic development. 
And yet Hellner  pulls it all off, predominantly because of her feel for the period.  Against any other backdrop, Minnie's precociousness or Monroe's  ambivalent attitude towards it may appear improbable or just plain  unacceptable. But the film isn't interested in placing a moral compass  on any of its characters, making the freewheeling counterculture the  perfect decade for a story that puts forth teenage angst, sexual  experimentation, and childlike innocence while inviting minimal judgment  in return.
Shocking but genuine, poignant and hilarious, "Diary  of a Teenage Girl" could well become one of the more memorable entries  in the Sundance Film Festival's U.S. competition. Minnie's story may be a  singular one, but its essence will undoubtedly strike a chord &#8212; not  just for women, but for anyone who recalls the befuddling emotions that  plagued and enriched their teen years in equal doses. 
*Grade: A-*

_"The Diary of a Teenage Girl" premiered this weekend at the Sundance Film Festival. It is currently seeking U.S. distribution
http://www.indiewire.com/article/su...l-unlocks-the-secrets-of-adolescence-20150125
_


----------



## Idun

I'm holding my thumps SO hard for this getting a wide distribution with these reviews!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

More HQ/Untagged from yesterday's events including the world premiere, *The Diary of a Teenage Girl Cast Party* at the GREY GOOSE Blue Door and the *Black Label Media Hosts A Party* For The Art of Elysium And Elysium Industry With Guest Host James Franco (January 24, 2015):



























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The cast did an interview with The Wrap, haven't seen that the video is uploaded yet to their youtube site.

https://twitter.com/TheWrap/status/559445078754619392

https://twitter.com/TheWrap/status/559444117579509760

fan pic:

https://twitter.com/thiskatslife/status/559448671675097088

Jorma Taccone's pic with the Wrap interview in the background.  Jorma and Marielle are married.

https://twitter.com/jormataccone/status/559445641135280132


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Alex at *Sundance 2015*, Day 3 (January 25, 2015):





"Red Touch Media ran into Alexander Skarsgard at #Sundance2015 #trueblood."

-*RedTouchMedia* @ instagr.am





"Me and Alexander skarsgard nbd. #Ericnortman #alexanderskarsgard #sundance #trueblood."

-*stlcooky* @ instagr.am





"And yup... That's Alexander Skarsgaard. #in love #sundance."

*-lhuss17* @ instagr.am





"Skarsgard sighting! #Sundance #Sundance15 #collegemoviereview."

-*ktanaya* twitter

https://twitter.com/ktanaya/status/559449087066791936





"My only goal at #sundance2015 was to meet my man Alexander Skarsgard....DREAM COME TRUE!!!!!!!"

-*lipstickassasin* twitter

https://twitter.com/lipstickassasin/status/559449915886432256





"Got to meet Alexander Skarsgård who plays Eric on True Blood!!!! He winked at meHe was so nice and down to earth

-*ginav128 twitter* (fashion_gista instagr.am)

https://twitter.com/ginav128/status/559439862345265154


----------



## Santress

"Alex Skarsgard!!! #Sundance2015." 

-*KeltsXMama* twitter

https://twitter.com/KeltsXMama/status/559448765602332673





"Eric Northman- Sundance is officially a success!!!"

-*sabzug* @ instagr.am





"Just met Alexander Skarsgård from True Blood."

-*JonathanBown16* twitter

https://twitter.com/JonathanBown16/status/559447667076382721





"@samantha__laney with Alexander Skarsgard."

-*justbraden* twitter

https://twitter.com/justbraden/status/559447430140145664





"Omg I can't deal. Hands still shaking! Thanks for the selfie."

-*thiskatslife* twitter

https://twitter.com/thiskatslife/status/559448671675097088





"I'm a dope *** baby daddy for my crazy talented wife!"

-*jormataccone* twitter

https://twitter.com/jormataccone/status/559445641135280132


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I note that he's put on a sweater and ditched the coat. His internal body temp is not normal


----------



## gloomyharlow

Cute clip of Alex from the Sundance shoot http://instagram.com/p/yOc_p_DmP1/?modal=true


My caps


----------



## gloomyharlow

Didn't see this posted here. 


From that guy who runs Just Jared and http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

OMG - Jared, just back away from the peroxide.  Now.

I see E! and People are snuggling up Skars and Margot Robbie.  Daily Mail makes it easy on us and just jams all the speculation into one article.  I'm sure they are missing the point that he was wearing THE coat and what woman could resist wanting to stay attached to that? 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romantic-holiday-boyfriend-Tom-Ackerley.html


----------



## gloomyharlow

From http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> OMG - Jared, just back away from the peroxide.  Now.
> 
> I see E! and People are snuggling up Skars and Margot Robbie.  Daily Mail makes it easy on us and just jams all the speculation into one article.  I'm sure they are missing the point that he was wearing THE coat and what woman could resist wanting to stay attached to that?
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romantic-holiday-boyfriend-Tom-Ackerley.html


 
Oh lord, "kissing and touching" rumors starting already. Wait till the first Tarzan promotional pictures are released. lol She seems like a nice person from all I read. She was awesome on Wolf of wall Street.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> OMG - Jared, just back away from the peroxide.  Now.
> 
> I see E! and People are snuggling up Skars and Margot Robbie.  Daily Mail makes it easy on us and just jams all the speculation into one article.  I'm sure they are missing the point that he was wearing THE coat and what woman could resist wanting to stay attached to that?
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romantic-holiday-boyfriend-Tom-Ackerley.html



The DM wishes it were so. Margot is lovely but seems happy with her boyfriend.

And of course Jared the succubus had to be there to fanboy. *sigh*  Dude that colour is not working for you.


----------



## jooa

"Diary" was bought at Sundance 



> EXCLUSIVE: Sony Pictures Classics is wrapping up a deal for The Diary Of A Teenage Girl, the Marielle Heller-directed drama that premiered Saturday at the Eccles Theater. Deal was seven figures for North America, plus numerous other territories around the world. Pic is about a 15-year-old aspiring comic book artist who comes of age in the hate of San Francisco in the 1970s. She&#8217;s insatiably curious about the world around her, and it was the free love era and she begins sleeping with her mother&#8217;s boyfriend.
> 
> Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgard, Christopher Meloni, and Kristen Wiig star.
> 
> Pic is competing in the U.S. Dramatic Competition, and UTA is brokering the deal with the SPC team. Miranda Bailey, Anne Carey, Bert Hamelinck and Madeline Samit produced. Heller wrote the script.
> source: http://deadline.com/2015/01/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-sony-pictures-classics-sundance-1201358842/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Lovely posture there Mr. Skarsgard! 
Yeah on the distribution deal!
As for the romance rumors, People tries to insinuate something, eonline embellishes on that, but this happened on Friday and it took two days for it to make it their websites? Sure, something could be going on, but the timing of the reports is a little off for me.
But if it's true, perhaps that is why PJ has looked so sad in his Sundance pics, though apparently they did hang out, though no pics:
https://twitter.com/msjennimiller/status/559517779322089473


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> OMG -* Jared, just back away from the peroxide.  Now.
> *
> I see E! and People are snuggling up Skars and Margot Robbie.  Daily Mail makes it easy on us and just jams all the speculation into one article.  I'm sure they are missing the point that he was wearing THE coat and what woman could resist wanting to stay attached to that?
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romantic-holiday-boyfriend-Tom-Ackerley.html



And here I am thinking all gay men have great taste in all styling matters. 
Any man that is not Scandinavian and comes with a naturally blond 'do should stay away from it. He's not doing himself any favours.

I feel like this whole weekend was a Throwback Thursday in terms of garments. I hope not so much in other regards.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for all the updates!
lol@ the Jared pic.  He always finds Alex if he's at the same event.

Gloomy, would you turn on your pms, please?  I think someone asked you about that a little while back and it looks like they're still on off.

More stuff from *Sundance* Day 3 (January 25, 2015):

Alex interviewed by *The Wrap* at the *ChefDance & HuffPost Live Media Lounge* + Photos from various Sundance Day 3 events including the *Birchbox Pop-up*, *Acura Studio* At Sundance and *Tim Hortons Cafe And Bake Shop* At Chefdance Media Lounge (January 25, 2015):


















(Originals:  *Skarsgard Gallery* & *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

(Originals:  *Skarsgard Gallery* & *Zimbio*)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you for all the fantastic pics this weekend. 
I´m still in heaven with all these photos.      Alex looks so gorgeous. 
Twitter is going insane with the rumours of Alex and Margot. I think they make a
cute, beautiful couple. Lets see what happens, if the rumours are true or false. 

This pic of Alex is great.
one of many 

Vanity Fair Portrait at Sundance 2015


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh look!  A sweater!  That's an improvement on the weather sensing.  Thanks for all of the great pics and good news on the deal, now we can hopefully get release dates.  Bag, every week is #TBT in Alex's closet.  

Re Alex and Margot, although they look great together and it would work for the film, as Free says, I think she still has a bf.  Plus, we all know - the #1 rule of Alex Skarsgard is that if you are really together, he won't be photographed within 100 yards of you.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

HQ & beautiful from Day 3 of *Sundance* (January 25, 2015):

At the *Variety Studio At Sundance Presented By Dockers*:




















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh look!  A sweater!  That's an improvement on the weather sensing.  Thanks for all of the great pics and good news on the deal, now we can hopefully get release dates.  Bag, every week is #TBT in Alex's closet.
> 
> Re Alex and Margot, although they look great together and it would work for the film, as Free says, I think she still has a bf.  Plus, we all know - the #1 rule of Alex Skarsgard is that if you are really together, he won't be photographed within 100 yards of you.




I think the purpose of the sweater has less to do with Alex's weather sensing abilities and more with the fact that he wants to cover up the ONE t-shirt he brought and is still wearing. At some point even he is aware that people might notice.


Back to my subjonctif struggles.


----------



## Santress

At the *Variety Studio At Sundance Presented By Dockers* Continued:














(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Out and about in Park City during Day 3 of *Sundance 2015* (January 25, 2015):











(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Acura Studio* At Sundance - Day 3 (January 25, 2015):











Actor Alexander Skarsgard signs the hood of the all new 2015 Acura TLX at the Acura Studio at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival on January 25, 2015 in Park City, Utah.

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Alex interviewed by *The Wrap* at the *ChefDance & HuffPost Live Media Lounge* - Day 3 (January 25, 2015, Sundance Film Festival):















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Tim Hortons Cafe And Bake Shop At Chefdance Media Lounge* - Day 3 (January 25, 2015, Sundance Film Festival):





(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## jooa




----------



## VampFan

Thanks for all the pics, info, videos, gifs, etc.

Lainey had a friend at Sundance. Here's her take on the situation:

*Alexander Skarsgard & Margot Robbie: Sundance hookup?
January 26, 2015*

Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie spent several months together in London last year working on Tarzan, due for release summer 2016. This weekend they were both at Sundance and according to E! News, they were all over each other at the Tinder party (the Tinder party!) on Friday night, holding hands and kissing. A friend of mine who was there tells me that while he didn&#8217;t see any kissing, she was sitting on his lap at one point and fed him what looked like an olive. PEOPLE also confirms that they were hanging out that night, stopping short of any details about touching and making out but definitely suggesting that there&#8217;s a situation happening between the two of them.

But what about the boyfriend? Tom Ackerly. Click here to see pictures of them together in November. And two weeks ago he posted a group shot that included her on Instagram (thanks Caroline!):






That&#8217;s what makes it more convincing though. It&#8217;s what you do when you&#8217;re freshly single in Park City? Especially if they were fighting the attraction to each other during filming. And she&#8217;s totally Alex&#8217;s type too. There&#8217;s a Kate Bosworth similarity here, non?

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...t-Robbie-reportedly-hook-up-at-Sundance/35506


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's been so long and he looks great. Although the fivehead has definitely turned into a sixhead.


I don't know about all these stories. Doesn't really seem to be his style of super PDA in front of a roomful of journalists and industry types but I guess you can never know.


If they are a thing, she seems to get steady pap coverage or has an agreement with the Daily Fail so there should be pictures in the upcoming days if true.


----------



## Madleiine

*"Alex* has been spotted spending time at Sundance with his _Tarzan_ co-star *Margot Robbie*, which has sparked some dating rumors. Sources have told Gossip Cop that the rumors are not true however."

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/26...ng-margot-robbie-despite-rumors/#more-1063400

Thanks for all the pictures and updates!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all the pics, info, videos, gifs, etc.
> 
> Lainey had a friend at Sundance. Here's her take on the situation:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard & Margot Robbie: Sundance hookup?
> January 26, 2015*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie spent several months together in London last year working on Tarzan, due for release summer 2016. This weekend they were both at Sundance and according to E! News, they were all over each other at the Tinder party (the Tinder party!) on Friday night, holding hands and kissing. A friend of mine who was there tells me that while he didnt see any kissing, she was sitting on his lap at one point and fed him what looked like an olive. PEOPLE also confirms that they were hanging out that night, stopping short of any details about touching and making out but definitely suggesting that theres a situation happening between the two of them.
> 
> But what about the boyfriend? Tom Ackerly. Click here to see pictures of them together in November. And two weeks ago he posted a group shot that included her on Instagram (thanks Caroline!):
> 
> Thats what makes it more convincing though. Its what you do when youre freshly single in Park City? Especially if they were fighting the attraction to each other during filming. And shes totally Alexs type too. Theres a Kate Bosworth similarity here, non?
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...t-Robbie-reportedly-hook-up-at-Sundance/35506



Umm....no Lainey....blonde hair colour is the only thing Margot and Bos share in common. The comparison is insulting to Msrgot.

Margot is talented and low-key and doesnt withhold nutrients from her body.

Also, given Lainey's attitude to Skars I'll be taking any stories out of her camp with a chunk of salt.  

If they end up together, great. For now...I'm a non-believer.


----------



## Santress

Speaking of "relationship rumors,"  new interview with *Refinery 29*:

*Alexander Skarsgard On His Sundance Hit & The Problem With Relationship Rumors*

The big-screen adaptation of Phoebe Gloekner's beloved illustrated 2002 novel The Diary of a Teenage Girl just premiered at Sundance, and this tricky flick about a 15-year-old girl in the swinging '70s of San Francisco was immediately hailed as "ideally cast and skillfully handled" and "remarkably vibrant and frank." Minnie (Bel Powley) has lost her virginity, but her louche lover is also her mom's boyfriend, Monroe, played by Alexander Skarsgard. With the adapted script and direction by Marielle Heller, Skarsgard manages to make Monroe not exactly sympathetic, but a little more complicated than your typical after-school special, warning against adult predators. In addition to excellent '70s style and an even cooler soundtrack, Diary has a wonderful visual style that incorporates animation. Plus, Kristen Wiig is in serious drama mode as a mom with plenty of problems, not the least of which is her fondness for drugs and a general disregard for personal boundaries. 

Refinery29 sat down with Skarsgard at Sundance in the Acura Press Lounge to chat about doing drama, relationship rumors, and much more.

*One thing that really struck me about this movie is that I've never seen an American movie that treats teen, female sexuality this way. Did it give you some sort of insight what it was like to be a teen girl?*

*Alex:* "I felt that when I read the script. I felt that it was a unique story &#8212; a story that hadn't been told before. It's a really brave script. I think it's a shame that we have seen so many coming-of-age stories with boys where they address sexuality, but when it comes to girls, they're always waiting on the knight in shining armor to come in on the white stallion to save them, you know? As if the only thing teenage girls think about is marriage and kids, which I think makes young girls uncomfortable. Or, teen girls feel like that there's something wrong with them if they think about sex, because, again, you never see that. So, it was very refreshing to read a script where a girl actually can address that."

*As a grown woman who was once a 15-year-old girl, it's interesting for me to watch this and sympathize with her in wanting to have this sexy affair with an older man, and as an adult, know that that's an abuse of power and wrong and terrible. It's this mélange of hot but dirty but wrong...*

*Alex:*  "Right, and we spent a lot of time in prep talking about that relationship and making it nuanced and layered. It was important to me that Monroe wasn't just a predator. It was important to find moments between Monroe and Minnie that were genuine and were real. Monroe kind of pulls himself out of that, and, like you said, realizes, 'This is wrong, I'm a grown man. This is not [okay].' But, then he's drawn back into it again. So, it's a very complex and interesting relationship to me."

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl book has such an intense fan base who are drawn to feminism, comic books, subversive art, sexuality &#8212; all that kind of stuff. It's daring to take it on, and it's always exciting to see a female writer and director.*

*Alex:*  "Right, and one who's so badass and so good, you know? [laughs] When I met [director] Mari [Heller], she had that energy and that intensity, and I felt immediately that I wanted to work with this woman."

*Of course I was a huge fan of True Blood, but I'm also a fan of your work in The East, Melancholia, What Maisie Knew &#8212; all of these roles that seem to subvert your sexy image. Are you taking parts like these on purpose?*

*Alex:*  "Not at all. I really don't have a plan or a strategy. When I read a script, it's very basic. It's all about do I connect or not? Is this something I'm creatively excited about? The combination of the script and meeting the filmmaker &#8212; you're either excited or you're not. I can't say what I'm going to be excited about, or a specific genre, or a specific type of director, or a specific role. I have a tendency to be more inspired and more excited if it's something that I feel like I haven't done, you know? 

"When I was on True Blood, every hiatus, I did actively search for roles that were different. Not because I felt that I needed to show people that I could play someone other than Eric Northman, but because I creatively wasn't interested in &#8212; after shooting the show for seven months &#8212; going straight from that to playing a character that was exactly the same. Those three films that you mentioned were movies where I really felt like they were characters I hadn't played before, and they had filmmakers that I was really excited to work with."

*It seems that every time you're seen out with a woman, there are relationship rumors &#8212; as there were in 2013 with Ellen Page. Does that make your life harder, or do you just ignore it?*

*Alex: * "Well, I ignore it. I don't buy those magazines, and I don't read those sites. I realize that that's the reality. If I go to a hockey game with Ellen &#8212; who is a super dear friend of mine who I really bonded with while filming The East &#8212; I understand that if we hang out or get coffee, there might be rumors that we're dating or whatever. But, I don't care. I'm not going to not see my friends because of that. I'm not going to let rumors dictate what I do or how I lead my life."

_This interview has been edited and condensed for clarity._

*Source/Author:* *Refinery29.com* via author *Jenni Miller's* twitter

http://www.refinery29.com/2015/01/81275/alexander-skarsgard-interview

https://twitter.com/msjennimiller/status/559815302624452608


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Umm....no Lainey....blonde hair colour is the only thing Margot and Bos share in common. The comparison is insulting to Msrgot.
> 
> Margot is talented and low-key and doesnt withhold nutrients from her body.
> 
> Also, given Lainey's attitude to Skars I'll be taking any stories out of her camp with a chunk of salt.
> 
> If they end up together, great. For now...I'm a non-believer.




Margot so far seems to have a pretty level head considering how intense her year has been. As for Lainey's 'friend', didn't Lainey have three sources in November 2012 that swore Alex was in Namibia with Charlize? Lainey is unreliable.
If Margot and Alex are together, they'll eventually be spotted together.
Meanwhile I'm more interested on when DOATG is going to be released, what Alex's next role will be. And will he be in Berlin for DOATG's showing there?


----------



## Bandwagons

Santress said:


> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)




Day 3 and it looks like he's wearing that same t shirt under his sweater. Someone travels light.


----------



## VampFan

The poor guy. It's obvious he can't have any female friends, even though he tries.

According to the Daily Fail, Margot left Sundance today.

Here's the Gossip Cop denial:

Margot Robbie and Alexander Skarsgard are not dating, despite widespread reports claiming the duo was spotted kissing and looking romantic while attending the Sundance Film Festival. Sources tell Gossip Cop exclusively theres no truth to the rumor.

A number of outlets picked up on speculation about Robbie and Skarsgard, describing them as affectionate and all over each other at a party in Park City, Utah, over the weekend. There have also been conflicting reports as to whether Robbie and Skarsgard kissed, and whether they partied as part of a larger group or mostly spent the night as a pair.

But Gossip Cop has learned that the hot romance speculation is just hot air. A source close to the situation tells Gossip Cop they are definitely not dating and were definitely not kissing at Sundance. Were told Robbie and Skarsgard are simply just friends.

With Robbie and Skarsgard starring together in the upcoming Tarzan, we expect rumors like this to pop up again in the coming months. But as of now, theres no off-screen love brewing between the two. Skarsgard dated Kate Bosworth for two years, with that relationship ending in 2011. Robbie, meanwhile, has been linked to assistant director Tom Ackerley.

http://www.gossipcop.com/margot-robbie-alexander-skarsgard-dating-couple-kissing/

And on the lighter side, here's Michael K's take on the rumors:

E! News, UsWeekly, and People are all saying that tall drink of Swedish leche Alexander Skarsgard and fellow hot blond person Margot Robbie might be a thing of sorts. ASkars and Margot shot Tarzan together a little while ago and sources say that at a Sundance party over the weekend, they got close and she looked like she was ready to scream Aah-eeh-ah-eeh-aaaaaah-eeh-ah-eeh-aaaaah!!!! as her chocha swings from his crotch branch.What do you think?


Margot is at Sundance to promote Z for Zachariah and ASkars is there to promote being hot. A source tells E! that at the 1Oak Tinder party in Park City, Margot and ASkars got into some canoodling stuff before full-on kissing. Not half-on kissing, FULL-ON kissing:What do you think?

They were there late-night holding hands. Margot and Alexander definitely looked like a couple. They were very touchy-feely and at one point were full on kissing!What do you think?

A different source tells People that they left the Tinder party together and continued their night at Tao. But another source tells Gossip Cop that she wasnt kissing him and they arent dating. Apparently, Margot is still with assistant director Tom Ackerley.What do you think?

I dont know if I believe Gossip Cops source. But I also dont believe that Margot and ASkars were just making out and hand holding. How is it possible that she didnt climb the front of Mt. Skars and wrap her legs around his neck in front of everyone? Thats the unbelievable part. Because when ASkars asks you if youd like to go to a party with him, you tell him that youll meet him there because you need to stop by the nearest Cabelas to buy the proper equipment needed to climb his body with.What do you think?

If these two arent doing it, they should and they should also release a sex tape immediately, because humanity depends on them. In case you didnt already know from the sound East Coasters screaming for their lives, THE BLIZZARD OF THE CENTURY AND BEYOND is about to hit New York, New Jersey and Massachusetts. Some are saying its going to be a major disaster and it could very well be. I mean, think of all the people who are going to run out into the falling snow to sing Let it gooo like theyre Queen Elsa. Everyones going to do it. I wouldnt wish that kind of torture on Donald *****. So if Margot and ASkars bone on camera and that sex tape is shown on the Jumbotron in Times Square, their combined hotness would melt the blizzard and disaster would be averted. Humanity needs a Margot Robbie and ASkars sex tape now more than ever!What do you think?

And heres ASkars posing with a friend, Zoe Kravitz and Zoe Kravitzs shiny brows at Sundance.

http://dlisted.com/2015/01/26/alexander-skarsgard-and-margot-robbie-might-be-doing-it/#more-164364


----------



## Idun

Lainey is, IMO, full of it. Once she has an idea about how a person is, she sticks with it. Her stories about Alex are all tainted of her hate for Kate which at this point is 1. really old and 2. makes her stories on him half-false. Like this one. Margot has a public instagram. She's still following her boyfriend and his brother. Would she do that if she had just broken up with him and had taken up with someone new (or old)? Bollocks IMO.


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from today (January 26, 2015):





"Alexander Skarsgard leaving at the SLC airport."

-*SLCink* twitter

*January 26, 2015

https://twitter.com/SLCink/status/559817960349392896


----------



## Santress

Nice write-up about the film and Q&A afterwards:

*DAY 3: THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL, SLOW WEST, AND MORE

THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL *

by Jeremy Kinser





_Alexander Skarsgård prior to the premiere of "The Diary of a Teenage Girl." ©Sundance Institute | Jonathan Hickerson_

While introducing The Diary of a Teenage Girl, which premiered in the U.S. Dramatic Competition, David Courier prepared the audience to meet two striking new talents. The Festivals senior programmer noted that he was honored to have Marielle Heller, a veteran of the Sundance Institute Screenwriters and Directors Labs, return with her debut feature, and predicted actress Bel Powleys future is so bright that were going to be seeing her work here for years to come.

This wasnt typical pre-screening hyperbole. The film, based on a graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner, is indeed a remarkable debut for both Heller and Powley, a British actress who carries the film with complete assurance, as well as a faultless American accent. Powley stars as Minnie, a lonely, precocious 15-year-old in 1976 San Francisco who finds the attention she yearns for through sex with Monroe, the 35-year-old boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgård) of her drug-using mother, Charlotte (Kristen Wiig). Minnie creates a diary of sorts to document her secret affair using expressive illustrations and brutally honest messages spoken into her tape recorder. 

Hellers film has the hazy look of a faded 1970s Polaroid and she unobtrusively integrates animation, some of it based on Minnies drawings and others inspired by the comic books she reads. The director said she found Gloeckners book to be a revelation. I never encountered such an honest portrayal of a teenage girl, she told that audience. I found her to be so vulnerable and brave and funny and embarrassing and smart and exciting.

The film received sustained applause after the screening ended, and many in the audience were curious how Heller found her perfectly-cast leading lady. Bel submitted an audition tape from England and did her whole audition with an American accent and I didnt realize she was British until the end when she delivered a personal message to me, Heller said. 

Powley said the whole experience was incredible and she was overwhelmed by the response. I read the script and Id never read anything like it, she shared. It was something I related to in so many ways. I thought I have to be in this.

Skarsgård, who achieves a small miracle here by making his character extremely likable and surprisingly uncreepy, explained how he developed such chemistry with his young co-star. We had three weeks in San Francisco before Kristen joined us so we rehearsed, he revealed. We shot our scenes first and I think they went pretty good because when Kristin got there we had a secret.

(Source:  *Sundance.org*)

http://www.sundance.org/blogs/news/day-3--the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl--slow-west--and-more


----------



## scaredsquirrel

That bit from Michael K made me spit out my drink.  He is always the good counterpoint of levity...


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Umm....no Lainey....blonde hair colour is the only thing Margot and Bos share in common. The comparison is insulting to Msrgot.
> 
> Margot is talented and low-key and doesnt withhold nutrients from her body.
> 
> Also, given Lainey's attitude to Skars I'll be taking any stories out of her camp with a chunk of salt.
> 
> If they end up together, great. For now...I'm a non-believer.


 
Lainey is not someone to take serious anyway. She's the female Perez Hilton. 
Margot hasn't done anything to be compared to Little Miss Pap Speed Dialer. Lainey needs to go to Margot Robbie's Zimbio page and look at the files of photos of her they have and all but one set are from events, premieres, or Sundance. The only pap shot they have is one of her coming from LAX. It's a known fact Pap's basically camp & sleep at LAX because they know all stars have to come from there from their travels, so that's how they mostly likely got her there. Now if Lainey goes to Little Miss Pap Speed Dialer's Zimbio page, that's a completely different story. No comparisons except for the hair color. 

Margot seems like a nice girl, great actress and not a media w****. 

She's not married and Alex is not married so if they're both f**king their brains out at Sundance, so be it. 

Lainey seriously needs to take several seats. 











Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for all the updates!
> lol@ the Jared pic.  He always finds Alex if he's at the same event.
> 
> Gloomy, would you turn on your pms, please?  I think someone asked you about that a little while back and it looks like they're still on off.


 

Yes, I know. I prefer having my PM's closed and leaving it like that for a while. 
BTW thanks for all the Sundance pics. See you posted some more today


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> Lainey is not someone to take serious anyway. She's the female Perez Hilton.
> Margot hasn't done anything to be compared to Little Miss Pap Speed Dialer. Lainey needs to go to Margot Robbie's Zimbio page and look at the files of photos of her they have and all but one set are from events, premieres, or Sundance. The only pap shot they have is one of her coming from LAX. It's a known fact Pap's basically camp & sleep at LAX because they know all stars have to come from there from their travels, so that's how they mostly likely got her there. Now if Lainey goes to Little Miss Pap Speed Dialer's Zimbio page, that's a completely different story. No comparisons except for the hair color.
> 
> Margot seems like a nice girl, great actress and not a media w****.
> 
> She's not married and Alex is not married so if they're both f**king their brains out at Sundance, so be it.
> 
> Lainey seriously needs to take several seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know. I prefer having my PM's closed and leaving it like that for a while.
> BTW thanks for all the Sundance pics. See you posted some more today



I wouldn't take Zimbio as a standard. They miss lots of things especially if it's not happening in the US. It seems Margot is living in London now. During the loincloths shooting The Daily Fail ran several photo sets with her (they're good with photos, facts are hard for them). She was very visible at the time unlike Alex (who might've been locked in the hotel room the whole time). I'm still on the fence with her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No such fence sitting for me, unless Hollywood has changed her in a big way.

Good rep here. Hard-working, very friendly but private gal. Any PR is job related then she'll disappear or go travelling. Ambitious but with a great attitude.


----------



## Santress

gloomyharlow said:


> Yes, I know. I prefer having my PM's closed and leaving it like that for a while.
> BTW thanks for all the Sundance pics. See you posted some more today


yw! Np.  Please check your gmail.  Thanks.


Alex at *Salt Lake City Airport* (January 26, 2015, Park City, Utah):




















(Source:  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

More/HQ Untagged from yesterday at Salt Lake City Airport (January 26, 2015, Utah):























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Margot got papped a lot in London because they figured out where she was living, and she's one of the hot young actresses now. And she doesn't seem the type to hide out in her house to avoid them.

Two possible future Alex sightings:

DOATG's first showing at Berlin is on the 7th of February:

https://www.berlinale.de/en/program...order_by=1&searchText=diary+of+a+teenage+girl

And on February 16, Hammarby hosts the LA Galaxy. 

During the Galaxy&#8217;s preseason, the team will travel to Stockholm, Sweden  for a game against Hammarby played Monday, Feb. 16 at Tele2 Arena at  11:30 a.m. PT (7:30 p.m. local time). Hammarby, one of Sweden&#8217;s  longest-serving clubs, plays in Sweden&#8217;s top professional division and  is also owned by Anschutz Entertainment Company.

http://www.lagalaxy.com/news/2015/01/galaxy-begin-first-full-week-training-weekly-schedule


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

A few more of Alex out and about in Park City during Day 3 of *Sundance 2015* (January 25, 2015):

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Henares

Alex is a fantastic and smart actor, too. He´s more than a handsome, gourgeous, sexy...guy. (Apologies, again, for my horrible english)
Thank you very much for info, pics, gifs; you´re 
I love you, Alex


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> yw! Np.  Please check your gmail.  Thanks.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/exHl9GP8j
> https://imageshack.com/i/exHl9GP8jhttps://imageshack.com/i/exHl9GP8j


 

Oh honey, I'm sorry but my G-mail as well as my Yahoo Mail have been set up that I only receive messages from people I want to receive messages from (family members & trusting personal friends) and that's because of a stalker I had to deal with for some months. He was able to hack into my online activity as well, so on any message boards, social network pages etc. I either have my DM or PM's completely shut off as well as my e-mails set up so only certain people e-mail. Anyone else who e-mails me who's not on my family/friends list, their e-mails are automatically deleted so I never see it. Sorry about that. I have to do this for a while : /




FreeSpirit71 said:


> No such fence sitting for me, unless Hollywood has changed her in a big way.
> 
> Good rep here. Hard-working, very friendly but private gal. Any PR is job related then she'll disappear or go travelling. Ambitious but with a great attitude.


 


I agree. Just like Alicia Vikander. Zimbio is a pretty good indications when it comes to these stars.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Alex at *Joan's on Third* today (January 27, 2015, West Hollywood):


























(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## gloomyharlow

More great photos! Thanks Santress. He looks gorgeous


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex and Joan's, together again. 
We got spoiled a few years ago, when he seemed to eat there literally every day.


----------



## gloomyharlow

How did they know he would even be at Joan's...who's tipping them off? He doesn't look too happy.


----------



## audiogirl

Waitstaff and others get kickbacks for tipping off paps. That's why you usually see him shot leaving. Also, the paps cruise the main streets looking for celebs. And his Porsche is easily identified.


----------



## bluebird8845

Hi there, 

I'm a newbie to this forum (and the whole world of forums!) but I'm a big Alex fan and just wanted to say thank you for all the great pictures and info you post.  Also, I really liked the sane approach you all had to the whole "Alex/Margot" furore. It seems so unfair that media can just make up stories about people that are untrue and post them out to the world.  Alex was having a great Sundance and DOATG was so well received, i can totally understand him being hacked off that his work got a bit overshadowed by an untrue story. 

Anyway great news that DOATG a got picked up by Sony, though a bit gutted there doesn't seem to be a distribution in the UK &#55357;&#56869;, but maybe that deal will come from the Berlin FF - I live in hope &#55357;&#56842;

Thanks again


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welcome Bluebird - always glad to have new voices on the forum


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Waitstaff and others get kickbacks for tipping off paps. That's why you usually see him shot leaving. Also, the paps cruise the main streets looking for celebs. And his Porsche is easily identified.



That and Joan's is always a safe bet for celeb papping, it's a favorite hangout. 
I note that when he is there he doesn't seem to eat outside anymore.



bluebird8845 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this forum (and the whole world of forums!) but I'm a big Alex fan and just wanted to say thank you for all the great pictures and info you post.  Also, I really liked the sane approach you all had to the whole "Alex/Margot" furore. It seems so unfair that media can just make up stories about people that are untrue and post them out to the world.  *Alex was having a great Sundance and DOATG was so well received, i can totally understand him being hacked off that his work got a bit overshadowed by an untrue story. *
> 
> Anyway great news that DOATG a got picked up by Sony, though a bit gutted there doesn't seem to be a distribution in the UK &#65533;&#65533;, but maybe that deal will come from the Berlin FF - I live in hope &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Thanks again



Welcome bluebird!

Regarding UK distribution, this release doesn't specifically mention the UK, but here's more info regarding distribution:
Heres Sony Classics full release:NEW YORK (January 27, 2014)  Sony Pictures Classics  announced today that they acquired the rights in North America, Latin  America, Australia, New Zealand, Eastern Europe excluding Russia, Asia,  Scandinavia and Germany to Marielle Hellers directorial debut, THE  DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL. The film, based on the acclaimed graphic novel  by Phoebe Gloeckner, premiered on Saturday at the 2015 Sundance Film  Festival, where it has been one of the most well received films by  critics and audiences alike. K5 International is handling all  international territories.
 Written by Heller, THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL stars Kristen Wiig,  Alexander Skarsgård, Chrisopher Meloni and breakout phenomenon Bel  Powley. The film is produced by Madeline Samit, Bert Hamelinck, Anne  Carey, and Miranda Bailey and executive produced by Michael Sagol,  Amanda Marshall, Amy Nauiokas and Jorma Taccone.
 THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL recounts the coming-of-age adventures of  Minnie Goetze (Powley), a San Francisco teenager growing up in the  counterculture haze of the 1970s. Lonely and artistic, Minnie chronicles  her trials through expressive drawings and painfully honest missives  confided to a tape recorder. One fateful evening alone with her mothers  (Wiig) boyfriend (Skarsgård), Minnie is confronted with her burgeoning  sexuality for the first time, and suddenly this precocious teen is in  way over her head.
 Discovering major writer/directors like Mari Heller is why we come  to Sundance. There is no richer American movie at Sundance this year. We  so look forward to presenting the film to audiences all over the world  in a big way, stated Sony Pictures Classics.
 THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL has been a labor of love. Starting out  in the Sundance Labs, premiering at the festival, and now finding a home  with Sony Pictures Classics, is a dream come true. Their love for film  and filmmakers and passion for this movie makes me feel confident THE  DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL will reach its audience, said writer/director  Marielle Heller.
 The deal was negotiated with UTA Independent Film Group, on behalf of the filmmakers and K5, who represents international.​http://deadline.com/2015/01/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-sony-pictures-classics-sundance-1201358842/

It was annoying for the gossips to suddenly focus on him as the subject of made up rumors, and apparently forgetting that he was at Sundance promoting a very well received movie.

More Sundance reviews:

* Things to Know About Sexy Sundance Breakout 'Diary of a Teenage Girl,' Part of Sundance's Women's New Wave*

d1oi7t5trwfj5d.cloudfront.net/2e/fb1650ff3d11e08b5112313931436e/file/images.jpegBy Anne Thompson | Thompson on HollywoodJanuary 27, 2015 at 4:58PM
Female sexuality is one of those things that few people get right in movies. And male directors don't help the cause. Which is one reason why 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' is such an exhilarating ride.
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...rl-part-of-sundances-womens-new-wave-20150127


Based on cartoonist *Phoebe Gloeckner*'sgraphic novels, The Diary Of A Teenage Girl is about a sexually precocious adolescent girl in 1970s San Francisco who begins a complex affair with her mothers boyfriend. The film undoubtedly introduces us to some great new talent: Minnie Goetze (an outstanding *Bel Powley*) is a typical teenage girl. Shes curious, wants to be loved, and is trying to discover who she is. But the artistic and inquisitive Minnie is perhaps a little bit more sexually curious than most girls her age, and the anything-goes culture around her is certainly not disapproving of this exploration. Her carefree mother Charlotte (*Kristen Wiig*) parties and uses drugs liberally with her boyfriend Monroe (*Alexander Skarsgård*).

...
Heller has technique to burn, employing inventive elements of animation mixed with live-action as Minnie uses her burgeoning sexuality and womanhood to find her place. Sharply observed, funny, and textured, the opening acts of Diary Of A Teenage Girl are endearing, clever, and intoxicating, and Minnie is completely believable.
*As Monroe, the laid back but exploitative dude who begins to unexpectedly catch feelings, Alexander Skarsgård is quite good*. Wiig doesnt have as much to do, but after many frustratingly uneven serious performances of late ("*The Skeleton Twins*," "*Hateship Loveship*"), she nails this role. A particularly hilarious scene-stealer is *Christopher Meloni*, as Pascal, Minnies moms uptight psychologist ex-boyfriend who continues to insist upon being a father figure to Minnie and her nosy sister Gretel (*Abby Wait*). But Teenage Girl is for the most part the Bel Powley show. This British actress is amazingly genuine, and the movie rests on the shoulders of her effortlessly charming performance. She anchors the movie and it wouldnt work half as well as it does without her...
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...0150126?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bluebird8845

Thanks for the info Buckeye - much appreciated!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks to all for the articles and pics, you are beyone awesome....I need to inspect these pictures thoroughly.....for research....just to make sure he looks as good as he normally does.....will be a while


----------



## a_sussan

Hi Moo!!


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the info and fab photos - he really is one sexy mofo! I am so pleased for everyone involved with tdoatg that it is getting such great reviews 

@*bluebird8845* Hi  and welcome 


Yeah, Alex we believe you! 






icemft










marvelandwhimsy









sikanapanele


The things Alex can do with his mouth! Dead


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

sikanapanele














marvelandwhimsy


*MooCowmoo* and *VampFan* It's so good to see you both


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola * thank you hon.  You sure makes my nights and mornings amazing. *smootsch*


----------



## VampFan

Hey Zola

Rolling Stone Review:

Meet 15-year-old Minnie Goetze: She's just lost her virginity to her mother's 35-year-old boyfriend, Monroe, in mid-Seventies San Francisco. "I had sex," the young woman says. "Holy ****!" Right from the beginning of Marielle Heller's adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckner's 2003 frank, semi-autobiographical tome The Diary of a Teenage Girl, you're experiencing the world (as well as Minnie's appetite for sex, drugs, and art) though its heroine's perspective via a mix of diary entries, candid voiceovers and tripped-out animated vignettes. Anyone who's read the book could tell you that its unstructured narrative and mix of prose and illustrated panels doesn't exactly lend itself to the big screen  all of which makes the writer-director debut film that much more impressive.


Heller discovered the book eight years ago when her younger sister gifted it to her for Christmas. "The moment I closed the cover on it, I picked up the phone and called the publisher, not even knowing what I was going to say other than 'I want to adapt this,'" says Heller, two days after the film's Sundance premiere. At the time, she was primarily working as an actress, and disappointed by all the "poorly written roles" she was stuck with. ("I was babbling and pacing in my apartment. I was driven by a force I can't even explain.") According to Heller, Gloeckner had been approached several times before, but the author didn't feel the interested parties were drawn to the book for the right reasons. "I think some people wanted to change the story and moralize it," she says, "which is something I never wanted to do."

The director had no intention of turning Diary's wild-child coming-of-age story into a cautionary tale; at the same time, she wasn't looking "to exploit anybody or be gratuitous," which is a tricky balance given the book's plot. It's Minnie who more or less initiates the relationship with the older man, as well as dropping acid, participating in a threesome and pretending to be a hooker  but she's also talented and moody and passionate and pained. In short, she's more real than the salacious details make her sound. Fortunately, Heller found the most compelling lead in newcomer Bel Powley. "She was so crucial," says Heller. "She submitted an audition tape, which is surprising because you never hear of people getting cast because of a tape. I fell in love with her."

I think female sexuality isn't explored enough in film  or even in conversation.
It's impossible not to. The 22-year-old Londoner plays Minnie to perfection, moving between silliness and carnality with the ease of an actual teenager. The role demanded a lot of nudity and physicality, and by the time we caught up with her, she had answered approximately 567 questions regarding the matter. "Of course [I was nervous], in the way that anyone's going to be scared about exposing themselves like that," says Powley, looking older than her onscreen counterpart in a black leather jacket and slacks. "But the reason I did the movie is because I think female sexuality isn't explored enough in film, or in any medium  or even in conversation. That was more important to me, so I got over it quickly."

At the premiere, the Sundance audience was enthusiastic, as Sundance audiences tend to be, but read the comments section for a couple of the early reviews (or, on second thought, don't) and it's clear that outside of the supportive festival setting, Diary is destined to come under fire for its portrayal of what is, legally speaking, statutory rape. "I'm prepared for people to be up and arms," says Heller. "But I think there's some real emotional feelings between the two of them, and I think Monroe (played by True Blood's Alexander Skarsgard) is, emotionally speaking, 15-years-old. I do think he's irresponsible, but I view it as a super-complicated relationship that lives in the grey zone. Ultimately, it helps Minnie get in touch with her sexuality, which is a good thing. It also helps her find her own self-worth  which is a really good thing."

Powley adds: "We're not trying to promote 35-year-old men having sex with 15-year-old girls, but I think we wanted to do the movie and play the characters without judging them. We didn't want to portray Monroe as a predator, because that's not what he is. And Minnie was at a point in her life where she could've fallen in love with whoever she lost her virginity to, as a lot of young girls do."


For both women, Minnie's story, which is really Gloeckner's story, speaks to their own adolescence, even if they didn't go to the same extremes. "As a horny teenager, I always felt like something was wrong with me," says Heller. "I was really empowered and comforted by Phoebe's book, and by the depiction of a young girl who's exploring her sexuality without shame." Powley, whose teenage years aren't that far behind her, says, "For sure, I went through everything Minnie goes through. Mari really hit the nail on the head in terms of the frustration of being a teenager and oscillating between so many different things at one time. I was a nightmare when I was like 13, 14, 15; by 16 I'd kind of done everything, so I was this little adult."

Fans of the book will surely be pleased with the faithful adaptation, but in the end, this movie is not just for the fans. In Minnie's words, it's "for all the girls when they have grown."

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...ex-drugs-and-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-20150128


----------



## Missmel

Seriously, they keep contradicting themselves in the way they talk, or more like rationalize, the Minnie and Monroe relationship.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^The film-makers or the media?

I don't believe on the film-makers side they are trying to rationalize anything. They are presenting one girl's story of her blossoming sexuality and the issues surrounding it. Both players know the relationship is wrong but keep falling into it. 

I can see it being more Euro, it's a character study, a personal look at this girl's relationships and sexuality in a liberated SanFran.  Along the lines of _Blue is the Warmest Colour._


----------



## gloomyharlow

I don't believe Minnie lost her virginity to Monroe in the book. If I remember right she lost it to a kid in school....I have to go back and re-read it. Now I'm not sure...might request it from the library again. 


I'm glad the movie is getting such wonderful reviews.


----------



## Missmel

gloomyharlow said:


> I don't believe Minnie lost her virginity to Monroe in the book. If I remember right she lost it to a kid in school....I have to go back and re-read it. Now I'm not sure...might request it from the library again.
> 
> 
> I'm glad the movie is getting such wonderful reviews.



When you read the book, did you take away from it as a story about 'female sexual discovery'? I sure as hell didn't. That's why I'm confused that this what they're selling it as.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I read the book after Alex was cast.

I think it's dodgy terrain and could have come off as sordid but from the reviews, the filmmakers have given a very nuanced re-telling of the story, without pulling any punches - which is a fine line and seems to have been acknowledged in most of the reviews.

I think what's jarring in the book is how matter of factly she describes it. And I mean this was post-Hippie San Francisco as well.

A lot of films with confronting sexual themes make compelling viewing; 

_In The Company of Men_ starring Aaron Eckhart about a mysoginist.
_Hard Candy_ starring Skars co-star Ellen Page and Patrick Wilson about a 14 year old female vigilante.
_Little Children_ with Kate Winslet about the arrival of a pedophile to a neighbourhood and it's reaction.

They all have disquieting subject matter, but they should still be made. And you don't _have_ to pay your $$$ to see them.


----------



## audiogirl

I think the filmmakers (director, cast, etc.) have been very consistent in their comments and interviews. They are presenting a somewhat autobiographical coming-of-age story--warts and all. They didn't make up an inappropriate relationship with Monroe to be controversial--it really happened. 

Although it's actually about Minnie's often perilous personal journey in the wild and liberated SF 1970s scene. It isn't a cautionary tale about overage sexual predators, since Minnie experienced other even more negative events along the way before she found her way through.

It has to be viewed through the hazy filter of the time period. AIDS and the simple reality that drugged dissolute lifestyles are (often literally) dead ends, have changed our attitudes since then. But then it was a hangover of the "if it feels good do it" 1960s drugs and sex revolution.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Hey Zola 'hugs'
> 
> Rolling Stone Review:
> http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...ex-drugs-and-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-20150128



Hiya Vamp  I'm really pleased Rolling Stone is so enthusiastic :'D Most of the reviews, (side-eyes nyt), have been similar, and it's so good that Bel is getting such praise as she does after all carry the movie.




a_sussan said:


> Zola thank you hon.  You sure makes my nights and mornings amazing. *smootsch*



Tku2 &#9829;x and 'cos I know you like something nice to wake up to 





pbt1






















adrichi


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged of Alex at *Joans on Third* (January 27, 2015, West Hollywood):


























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Welcome, bluebird8845!

Thanks, Buckeye, Zola & Vamp!
Zola, I owe you a pm.  Coming soon.

More *Sundance 2015* portraits:






> "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" actor Alexander Skarsgard, photographed by Patrick Fraser at TheWrap's Kia photobooth during the 2015 Sundance Film Festival in Park City, Utah on Jan. 23, 2015.


http://www.thewrap.com/thewraps-exclusive-sundance-portraits-photos/62/






> Exclusive Portraits of Stars at #Sundance2015 by Christopher Ferguson
> 
> ALEXANDER SKARSGARD OF THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL
> While filming the coming-of-age story about a teenage girl in the 1970s, Skarsgard had to look the part. I was walking around San Francisco for a little over a month with a mustache and long sideburns, he said. We even used a curling iron to curl my hair a little bit.


http://www.instyle.com/instyle/package/general/photos/0,,20776591_20895752_30289036,00.html


----------



## Santress

More pics from the *Larry Busacca Sundance 2015* photo shoot:

Here is the full set (as of January 29, 2015)  which includes the three previously released images:

HQ:

























> Alexander Skarsgard from 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' poses for a portrait at the Village at the Lift Presented by McDonald's McCafe during the 2015 Sundance Film Festival on January 23, 2015 in Park City, Utah.



(Source:  *Zimbio*)

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/GhPD...rtraits+Day+1/vPGib6qP4nt/Alexander+Skarsgard


----------



## a_sussan

Tnx  Santress!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Super HQs/Untagged:

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## MooCowmoo

*Sussan* and *Zola*  Hola Chicas!

Holy fizzy knickers Santress, I am going to need days to study those pics!  ....Thanks so much for bringing the pretty


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Super HQs/Untagged:



Tku &#9829;x Hq's too! Alex really is breathtaking   Even the jj photos could be a p/shoot  The poor guy  he can't help being a Swedish Viking Sex God 




MooCowmoo said:


> Sussan and Zola hugs'smooch' Hola Chicas!
> 
> Holy fizzy knickers Santress, I am going to need days to study those pics! 'lawl: ....Thanks so much for bringing the pretty



Hiya Moo  Days to study- weeks to recover! This thread needs to come with a health warning


----------



## Zola24

I'm focusing on the word '*are*'  Skarsporn overload  bring it on! 

ASkars Library @askarslibrary retweeted CelebIntelUK @CelebIntelUK &#8226; 19 hrs
Nicole Kidman, Elisabeth Moss, Natalie Portman, Alexander Skarsgård & Christian Bale are attending #Berlinale


Eta: AlexSkarsgard.Net &#8207;@ASkarsgardNet  Jan 27
Looks like the ribbon #AlexanderSkarsgaard was wearing in the #Sundance picture is @TackleEbola


----------



## Santress

The paps tracked him down again.

Alex out and about yesterday including some shots with Björne (January 28, 2015, Los Angeles):








(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola.  The Library retweeted that yesterday since the U.S. version of this service (*CelebIntelUK*) was accurate in confirming he'd be at *Sundance* but we don't know too much about the site.  Since he (presumably) has time off, it seems likely he'll be at the Berlinale.












(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)

Another portrait from *Sundance*.  This seems to be part of the same set taken by *Jeff Vespa* on January 23, 2015:





(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant*  tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

We've had pics for several days in a row, we're getting spoiled again. Thanks for posting them! And is that a hole in the left side of the blue t shirt?


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm pretty sure he'll be at the Berlinale. He'll take that opportunity especially since the rest of his acting family (Valter excluded) was already there. The Berlinale is one of the big three European film festivals. He'd be stupid not to go. It'll give him some character actor credibility. And if he wants to act in European films in the near future, which I don't know, it's a great opportunity for networking since he's the only one of the Swedish Mafia not having Swedish representation anymore.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola.  The Library retweeted that yesterday since the U.S. version of this service (CelebIntelUK) was accurate in confirming he'd be at Sundance but we don't know too much about the site.  Since he (presumably) has time off, it seems likely he'll be at the Berlinale.



Tks - yeah the asl retweet, I just left as 19h as I didn't want to insert an incorrect date and I was hoping that asl were fairly confident  I also have faith (lol) since *Buckeye* reported that Bajen are hosting LA Galaxy around the time of the BFF. 

Tku2 for another happy sff portrait  and it looks like Alex will be more than happy to leave the LA paps behind. Hey *Buckeye *I think that hole in Alex's t appeared when he started to combust when he saw the damn paps.


Eta: *BagBerry* I think you are quite right, I'll be very surprised if Alex doesn't attend


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye =eagle eyed  
When you pointed it out I see it too. 

I really hope and holding thumbs that he be at Berlinale and watching his "mistress" play against LA Galaxy.


----------



## bluebird8845

Thanks for all the super pics, they're great, though I always feel a tad guilty about the pap shots, but I'm torn between seeing pics of him and respecting his privacy....it's like eating chocolate, great but a bit guilty! 

Does anyone know if he has any other projects coming up? It seems like an awfully long time to wait until July 2016 for Tarzan....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> *Buckeye =eagle eyed
> When you pointed it out I see it too. *
> 
> I really hope and holding thumbs that he be at Berlinale and watching his "mistress" play against LA Galaxy.



Thank goodness for those HQ photos! I note that it appears he changed shirts for the evening. I think it shows he doesn't spend hours in front of a mirror before he leaves the house.



bluebird8845 said:


> Thanks for all the super pics, they're great, though I always feel a tad guilty about the pap shots, but I'm torn between seeing pics of him and respecting his privacy....it's like eating chocolate, great but a bit guilty!
> 
> Does anyone know if he has any other projects coming up? It seems like an awfully long time to wait until July 2016 for Tarzan....



No known roles, nor rumors of roles. I can't imagine he's not getting scripts, but either not ones he's interested in or ones in which he lost out to someone else.


----------



## Reborn

Thanks Santress for the wonderful pics of Alex.
I was literally stunned by so many of them.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More from *Sundance 2015*...

From *Elle.com*:






> We're used to seeing the same kind of celebrity photos: They're either paparazzi shots (your favorite celebrity goes to Starbucks, too!) or hand-on-hip red carpet poses. So at this year's Sundance Festival, we tried something different: We asked photographer Victoria Will, in collaboration with the Penumbra Foundation, to create tintype (a 19th-century photo technique) portraits of some of the biggest names in Hollywood.



http://www.elle.com/culture/celebri...TWITTER&spr_id=1448_137456317&linkId=12050652

From photographer *Austin Hargrave's* tumblr:










> Sundance 2015
> 
> Four whirlwind days with a very talented bunch at the Sundance Film Festival.


http://austinhargrave.tumblr.com/post/109516891681/sundance-2015-four-whirlwind-days-with-a-very


----------



## jooa

ETA. Thanks Ladies for all beautiful pics, gifs and good article and reviews


----------



## jooa




----------



## Bandwagons

The tintype portrait is gorgeous, in a creepy way. What a cool idea.


----------



## Zola24

^ Bandwagons - I lv all those tintype photos too - a great idea 

Another interesting interview for tdoatg  
vulture.com via icemft - 01 Feb '15



> Sundance: Alexander Skarsgard and Bel Powley Talk The Diary of A Teenage Girl
> By Jada Yuan
> 
> If you&#8217;ve been missing Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s naked torso since the finale of True Blood, never fear. There&#8217;s plenty of Skarsgård to be seen inThe Diary of A Teenage Girl, one of the highlights of this very sexy Sundance. Diary is the directorial debut of actress Marielle Heller, who wrote the screenplay adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s graphic novel herself. The film tells the story of precocious 15-year old artist Minnie (newcomer Bel Powley), who lives with her very permissive single mother (Kristen Wiig) in 1976 San Francisco, and is in the midst of experiencing a sexual awakening in the very capable and surprisingly not lecherous hands of her mother&#8217;s boyfriend, twenty years her senior (Skarsgård, 38). &#8220;I just had sex. Holy ****!&#8221; is the first line of the movie, narrated from Minnie&#8217;s thoughts. Sony Pictures Classics picked up the distribution rights and Powley, who&#8217;s 22 and pulls off an American accent so seamlessly you&#8217;d never suspect she&#8217;s British, is enjoying the well-deserved heaps of praise and &#8220;It Girl&#8221; status Cary Mulligan enjoyed back in 2009 for the similar (but more creepy and less naked) An Education. Jada Yuan caught up with the pair as they scarfed down hamburgers to talk unorthodox auditions, on-screen chemistry, and why the &#8216;70s were the golden age of mustaches.
> First of all, why did both of you want to sign on for this? It&#8217;s a beautiful story and beautifully told, but there are a lot of sex scenes.
> Powley: I think it&#8217;s a really important story for women and for young girls and I think it needed to be told. The character of Minnie, everything she does, the way she feels, the way she acts really resonated with me. It&#8217;s what I was like as a teenage girl and I think it&#8217;s going to resonate with every woman. I was also 15 seven years ago, so I can remember.
> Were you that precocious at 15?
> Powley: Yeah, I was, at times. You don&#8217;t have to have an affair with your mum&#8217;s boyfriend to be able to relate with Minnie and how she acts. I think it&#8217;s just more the extremity of feelings that you have when you&#8217;re a teenager and like, the frustration and when you&#8217;re really hormonal and you flip between emotions.
> Skarsgård: And she&#8217;s not always precocious. I feel like sometimes she&#8217;s like a little child. And I feel like Monroe has that quality as well. I think that&#8217;s kind of how they find each other in a way. There are moments where he&#8217;s like a 15-year-old boy and then he pulls himself out of that, like &#8220;Oh, no, now I&#8217;m a grown man.&#8221; And I think that gives life to their relationship.
> When you first read the script did you have any pause? Would you say it&#8217;s an inappropriate relationship?
> Powley: I think, for us, playing the characters, as Minnie and, well, I guess, as Monroe &#8211; I don&#8217;t want to speak for him &#8211; no, it&#8217;s not inappropriate. It felt appropriate. I was playing a character who&#8217;s in love with another person. It was completely fine. I think it&#8217;s up to you whether you think it&#8217;s inappropriate or not.
> Skarsgård: This is a grown man in a relationship with his girlfriend&#8217;s daughter. It felt like it was a real challenge to make that last for an hour and a half and make it interesting and make it layered, so it&#8217;s not just him preying on this young girl. That was kind of what drew me to the project initially. And also the fact that I felt like I&#8217;d never seen this film before. It felt really brave and really truthful about the fact that teenage girls do actually think about sex. And you never see that in movies, &#8216;cause they&#8217;re always like, &#8220;Oh, I just want to get married, and I want, like, a house and beautiful kids.&#8221; This is very real and visceral.
> It was so interesting for me watching the movie because I do believe their love story, and I do believe there&#8217;s no judgment of it, but at the same time I kept looking at Monroe, being like, &#8220;He should know better, he&#8217;s the adult in this situation.&#8221;
> Skarsgård: Of course. I&#8217;m not condoning having sex with your girlfriend&#8217;s 15-year-old daughter. But you can still make it real. And you can make it complicated. There are all these moments where he&#8217;s, like, &#8220;Oh, this could actually work.&#8221; But then there are other moments where he&#8217;s like, &#8220;No, no, no, this is wrong.&#8221; You know? Which makes it authentic to me.
> Bel, how&#8217;d you get the part?
> Powley: I just got sent the script by my American agent and loved it so much, I wanted to do it so badly. I sent quite an unorthodox audition tape: Usually you just kind of do the scene against a white wall, but I was doing a scene in Minnie&#8217;s bed, so I shot it in bed, in my underwear. And then added a separate little bit to the end of the tape talking directly to the camera, talking to Mari [the director] basically saying how much this film resonated with me, how much it would mean &#8211;
> Skarsgård: Had you ever spoken to Mari at that point?
> Powley: No, I&#8217;d never met her. I just felt like I had to say, &#8220;Please put me in this movie!&#8221; And then I guess she noticed me. We Skyped, got on so well, and then I flew out to New York and met with Alex.
> Was the chemistry immediate?
> Skarsgård: That was crucial, obviously. Mari called me and said, &#8220;I think I found the girl. There&#8217;s this girl that I really like. Can you meet with her? Maybe you can workshop a little bit,&#8221; which is just play around with a couple of scenes and just feel the energy, the chemistry.
> Powley: And it was there.
> Skarsgård: And it was there. [laughs]
> How was the first time that you guys had to do a sex scene together?
> Powley: He&#8217;s a pro.
> Skarsgård: I honestly don&#8217;t even remember it, that&#8217;s how insignificant it was to me.
> Powley: What?! You don&#8217;t remember the first time we did it?
> Skarsgård: No. [laughs]
> Powley: Actually, I don&#8217;t know if I do either. It kind of all blurred into one. We did all the sex scenes in the first week.
> Skasgård: Just jumped in the deep end, you know.
> Powley: We had two weeks rehearsal, discussing the emotional relationship between them. Then we just got on set and did it.
> Skarsgård: And to not overthink it and stigmatize it. It&#8217;s just ****ing. It&#8217;s part of the story. It&#8217;s not gratuitous, it&#8217;s important to tell those stories, those scenes, that part of their relationship.
> Powley: And they&#8217;re all necessary.
> Skarsgård: We trusted Mari 100%, so you know, you just do it. You don&#8217;t even think about it.
> What was it about her that brought out all the trust?
> Skarsgård: From the first time I met her, it was just her passion. She&#8217;s the most, like, wonderful human being. So warm and lovely.
> Powley: She&#8217;s also incredibly easy to work with. In those two weeks of rehearsal, if we had issues with like a certain line or a certain action, she would always listen to us and we&#8217;d come to a decision together &#8212;whether we&#8217;re going to keep it, whether we&#8217;re going to change it. She wasn&#8217;t too precious about it.
> Did doing all of the sex scenes in the first week, did it create different intimacy than if you&#8217;d done it chronologically?
> Powley: Yeah. it was really useful, because we did it in the first week when it was just Alex and I. Kristen [Wiig] hadn&#8217;t arrived yet, so then when she got there, Minnie and Monroe had had their sexual relationship, and she had no idea how it had gone or no idea about it really, which is a reflection of what actually happened in the movie. So it was useful.
> What was the coolest part about playing characters from the 70s?
> Skarsgård: My mustache.
> Powley: The clothes. The sets are amazing. We shot in this beautiful townhouse in San Francisco. Every piece of furniture, I wanted it all. And the color palette was just so cool.
> What did you love about your mustache?
> Powley: Everything.
> Skarsgård: Every single ****ing strand of hair. No, it&#8217;s just fun you know. Mustaches, sideburns, walking around in San Francisco for a month.
> Bel, this is your first Sundance and you&#8217;re something of a breakout star. Does the attention feel weird?
> Powley: I&#8217;ve been trying not to think about it too much, and try to remain a normal person and just ride it, and have fun with Alex and Kristen. I&#8217;m having an incredible time &#8722; it feels like I&#8217;ve been here for about two weeks, though, and it&#8217;s only been two days.





Now we just need a trailer / a few new stills  please
Tku @jooa for the vids too


----------



## a_sussan

Sounds like great fun doing that movie and so glad for all the good reviews.


----------



## Zola24

^ Sussan, I agree and I'm so pleased for everyone involved with this film, and Alex must be an absolute dream to work with - he is a real gentleman


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Jooa.
I really enjoyed that interview, Zola.  Almost done with your pm. Look for it tonight.

I have a few stragglers to post.  Will have them up either later tonight or tomorrow.
This one just popped up on tumblr:






> Alexander Skarsgard, The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Photo by Rick DeMint/Portroids



(Source:  *SundanceTV* Facebook & *Sundance.tv*)

https://www.facebook.com/SundanceTV...1422816309./10152521956226688/?type=3&theater

http://www.sundance.tv/festival/photos/instant-classics-polaroids-from-sundance#/16

via

*arcyxiezna* tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the updates Santress, Zola, Jooa and all you ladies here. 

Love the interview with Alex and Bel in Vulture. Always fun to read about
the filming, behind scenes and other stuff from the actors more personal viewpoint
and then all the great reviews, so happy for Alex. 

Now I´m waiting for the filmtrailer.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola & Jooa.
> I really enjoyed that interview, Zola.  Almost done with your pm. Look for it tonight.
> 
> I have a few stragglers to post.  Will have them up either later tonight or tomorrow.
> This one just popped up on tumblr:



Tku &#9829;x (I'm kinda nervous now, lol), and tku for the great signed photo - I lv it  Eta: I don't know how you keep track of all the 'stragglers' amongst the latest deluge of Skarsporn


----------



## melmelx83

thanks everyone for all the updates. i cant wait to see this movie.


----------



## skarsbabe

the rogue skarsbrow at its finest  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zzx6GU8Swc#t=104


----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


>






skarsbabe said:


> the rogue skarsbrow at its finest  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zzx6GU8Swc#t=104



Both of these links, especially jooa's show the Skarsbrow in action big time. Thanks Skarsbabe for the additional skarsbrow action. Thank you everyone for posting all the pics, but even more so the videos. A lot of them are same old, same old (sigh Skars), but we got some new stuff, so yeah!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey Vamp! *waves*


----------



## xxxKAYLEIGHxxx

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm pretty sure he'll be at the Berlinale. He'll take that opportunity especially since the rest of his acting family (Valter excluded) was already there. The Berlinale is one of the big three European film festivals. He'd be stupid not to go. It'll give him some character actor credibility. And if he wants to act in European films in the near future, which I don't know, it's a great opportunity for networking since he's the only one of the Swedish Mafia not having Swedish representation anymore.


Both of them, Alex as well as Stellan, will be at Berlinale.....but not at the same time. 
Alex will be there during the first week and Stellan comes over during the second week of the festival - at least this is the current status. ....and because of my job I'll be there too.


----------



## VampFan

Hey Free. 

DOATG won U.S. Dramatic Special Jury Award for Cinematography at Sundance.

If anyone is interested they did an interview with the DP for the film.

*How I Shot That: DP Brandon Trost on Shooting Sundance Darling 'Diary of a Teenage Girl'*


As part of our "How I Shot That" series, Indiewire asked cinematographer Brandon Trost about his work on Marielle Heller's "Diary of a Teenage Girl," which recently world premiered at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival. Based on  Phoebe Gloeckners graphic novel, the period film starring Kristen Wiig, Alexander Skarsgard, Chris Meloni and newcomer Bel Powley was shot on location in San Francisco. The film marked a shift back to independent films for Trost, who has recently been working on big-budget comedies such as "The Interview," "Neighbors," and "This is the End."

*What camera and lens did you use?* RED Epic, C-Series Panavision anamorphic lenses

*How did you get involved with this project?* It's funny. I got involved with this movie because of another movie called "MacGruber." It's basically a very bizarre collection. Mari, who directed this film, is married to Jorma Taccone, who is the director of "MacGruber." Because of that, we became friends and I knew about "Diary" years ago when I first met them. It's kind of a strange connection to meet up through this weirdo comedy I did for her husband.

*This was the most difficult shot on my movie* -- and this is how I pulled it off: It's funny that sometimes a simple shot can actually be the hardest to do. There's a scene in "Diary of a Teenage Girl" where our lead character, Minnie, is walking down Polk Street on a sidewalk with a leading camera move. In the final shot she is walking next to an animated character from her imagination, which was laid onto the scene in post. That's it, nothing fancy, but it was a testament to indie filmmaking to get all these moving parts to work together with so many obstacles. It's a period 1970s film, so all the cars parked on the street had to be vintage, background actors had to be dressed correctly, the few ADs we had were trying to hold back pedestrians and crazy Tenderloin tenants, all as the sun was literally setting on us. It was total chaos! The angle had to be low to block modern traffic and people across the street and hide unwanted signage, so I sat with the camera cradled in a rolled up furniture pad on a doorway dolly while being pulled backward over a rough sidewalk to get the shot. We couldn't afford a Steadicam, so this was the best we could do. The shot is much less stabilized than I prefer, but we finally got the shot and the scene turned out great. I'm sure no one will think to notice how hard it was to pull this off in the end, but that's just another day on set.

*This is my favorite cinematographer, and why*: I don't think I could pick a favorite cinematographer. My heroes have always been the likes of Dean Semler, Andrew Lazlo, and Dean Cundy. Their films shaped the way I learned to love movies and used styles that I continue to emulate today. Semler's work with westerns and big-budget action movies has always blown me away. Lazlo's ability to add natural or practical light to see into the darkness. He shot "The Warriors" and "First Blood!" Cundy's ability to to move between genres yet retain that magical, nostalgic film feeling such as Carpenter's horror films, the classic Zemeckis films or his work with Spielberg. All of these guys have one thing in common and that is that they shot all my favorite movies as a kid and they look amazing.

*What's the best film school for an aspiring cinematographer? Or is it necessary?*) I'm not sure what the best film school is for an aspiring DP, I only know the one I went to which is The Los Angeles Film School in Hollywood. I went during the school's infancy which was more like a trade school at the time but I had a great experience there. What worked so well for me was the attitude of learn by doing. On the first day at that place there was a camera in my hand and I was off and running. That's how I remember film school. Not sitting in class, but shooting and working with friends and I believe that there is no better learning curve than experience. You can use that attitude with or without film school, I think it depends on the person and how comfortable you are with diving into the deep end.

*Do you think the shift from film to digital is good? bad? (or just is?)* I've always loved digital and I've always loved film, although at this point I haven't shot a movie on film since 2009 and to be honest, I don't care. I think digital looks just as great. You can make a film look cinematic on both formats, but digital just keeps getting better and more streamlined for all aspects of filmmaking. I like seeing what the shot looks like right out of the gate and so does everyone else working on it, allowing for more precise collaboration across all departments. I also don't understand the stigma that the death of film means the death of cinema. Cinema isn't going anywhere and digital continues to afford young filmmakers to make films in ways that weren't always possible and I think that's a beautiful thing.


*What advice do you have for cinematographers who want to get to Sundance? *No one should shoot a film with Sundance being the sole intention. Sundance isn't a goal, it's a reward for hard work toward a career and doing what you love. I've been asked for advice before, mostly for "how to make it" or "what did you do?" The answer is always that you can't get anywhere in this industry without hard work, perseverance toward learning your craft, and trusting your collaborators. I also believe in the saying that "Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity."

*What's the best career advice you've received?* The best piece of advice I ever got was also the first. Right before I started film school, I reached out to a DP named John Leonetti, who is a family friend. He told me to look at the light. Watch it. He said that lighting will never look as good as it does in real life and you have to learn how to create it and apply it to scenes in the way that you remember seeing it. To this day, it's one of the best pieces of advice I've ever gotten.

*What's the worst advice?* I think that any advice can be bad advice when it is presented as if it were a hard fact. Everybody is different and needs to find what works for them. I've learned to take what works for me and run with it, and that not everyone's opinion will be right.

http://www.indiewire.com/article/ho...ance-darling-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-20150130


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the 'stragglers' in terms of Sundance photos and movie info.

It seems like we did get a good dose of the Skarsbrow at Sundance. 

Another interview:
*Sundance: Alexander Skarsgard, Bel Powley and Director Marielle Heller on Bringing 'Diary of a Teenage Girl' to Life*

                                                              By                          Paula Bernstein                         |                         Indiewire                     February 2, 2015 at 9:17AM                 
                              How do you adapt a beloved graphic novel about a teenager who  has sex with her mom's boyfriend? Here's what writer-director Marielle  Heller and the stars of the Sundance hit "Diary of a Teenage Girl" had  to say...

Written and directed by Marielle Heller, "Diary of a Teenage Girl"  adapted from Phoebe Gloeckner's heavily autobiographical novel, was one  of the most talked-about films at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival. The  film's titular star, Bel Powley, was quickly anointed the festival's  "it" girl and Heller was declared a great new talent. The film's  cinematographer, Brandon Trost, won the U.S. drama, special jury award  for cinematography and the film was nabbed by Sony Pictures Classics.
READ MORE: Meet the Breakout Star of the Sundance Hit "Diary of a Teenage Girl"
"Its just been my blind passion and stubbornness that has made it into this project." - Marielle Heller
  For the story about Minnie Goetz, a 15-year-old girl in sexually  liberated, drug-soaked 1976 San Francisco who initiates a sexual  relationship with her single mother's (Kristen Wiig) boyfriend, Monroe  (Alexander Skarsgard), casting was especially crucial. Indiewire spoke  with Heller, Powley and Skarsgard about how they got involved with the  daring project and their biggest concerns about telling the  unconventional coming-of-age story.
*How did you find your Monroe?
*
*Marielle Heller (MH): *We  talked a lot about the character of Monroe and how crucial it was to  cast the perfect actor who could toe the line between the darkness and  the humor and could find the humanity in this guy and let us into his  life in a way that we could enter it without judgement and relate to him  at times. We needed to be able to go on this emotional journey that  Minnie goes on where she falls in love with him and feels every possible  emotion towards him over the course of the journey. Alex [Skarsgard] is  just the perfect person for this part. It was after I saw him in "What  Maisie Knew," that I knew he needed to have this part. I think that Alex  gives such a great performance and it could be the type of thing that  other actors shy away from because this character is scary. Its a scary  character to play, But Alex came in with no judgement, with total  humanity and clued into the parts of this character that he could relate  to and found a way to round him out that I just found to be so  inspiring...


http://www.indiewire.com/article/su...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1422898195


----------



## VampFan

More positive feedback:

*The Sundance Brat Pack: Coming of Age with Teen Sex, Cancer and Hip-Hop*

&#8220;The Sundance Movie.&#8221; In recent years, this description has come to signify a specific kind of movie. It&#8217;s usually a dramedy with an eclectic ensemble cast, an indie rock soundtrack and a story that deals with something dark (cancer, depression, lost love) in a way that&#8217;s poppy and a little twee. To say that &#8220;this movie is so Sundance&#8221; is to say that it falls in line with recent Sundance hits like Little Miss Sunshine, 500 Days of Summer or even Garden State.

Some people hate these &#8220;Sundance movies.&#8221; I don&#8217;t, but some people do. They are often refreshing discourse from the grim, forcefully dramatic fare that ends up filling in the rest of a festival schedule. They are a respite from challenging documentaries, powerhouse dramas and every manner of filmmaking experiment you can imagine. As the kids might say, they make you feel all the feels. And if you ask me, there&#8217;s nothing wrong with that.

There&#8217;s especially nothing wrong with 2015&#8217;s crop. I like to call it the Brat Pack Trio. Three movies that are united by a set of interesting criteria: they all include standout leading performances from a young actor or actress, they are all driven by strong musical choices and they all have big personalities. I&#8217;m talking about three very good films: Me Earl and the Dying Girl, Diary of a Teenage Girl and Dope. Allow me to introduce you to them.


The Diary of a Teenage Girl

Prior to adapting Phoebe Gloekner&#8217;s graphic novel and directing this movie, Marielle Heller could have best been known as &#8220;girl who stood behind Val Kilmer in MacGruber.&#8221; From here on out, she&#8217;ll be known as a breakout filmmaking talent &#8212; someone we&#8217;ll surely be watching to see what she does next. Set amidst the counterculture haze of 1970s San Francisco, Diary of a Teenage Girl is the story of a girl Minnie (Bel Powley) who tackles her own burgeoning sexuality head on and ends up in a twisted relationship with her mother&#8217;s boyfriend (played by Alexander Skarsgard).

The film is littered with great performances, including that of both Skarsgard and Kristen Wiig (who plays Minnie&#8217;s mother), but this is Powley&#8217;s show. The story wonderfully and energetically conveys all the anxiety, pain and confusion of growing into one&#8217;s sexuality. Through her charismatic performance, Powley infuses Minnie with self-awareness and confidence. She has the ability to be very alluring and mature in one moment, then reveal the child beneath the surface in the next.

It&#8217;s not rare to see a coming-of-age movie about sex that involves a girl. It is far more rare, however, to see one that is from her perspective. Think of all the coming-of-age sex comedies you&#8217;ve seen that are from the male perspective. Boy grows up, pursues the girl of his dreams, etc. In this instance, Minnie is offering us a new and complicated perspective on the matter. She&#8217;s also written with such agency that while her story is being told through a feminine lens, it feels universal. I would never claim to be an expert on the subject of advanced feminism, but this feels like what they talk about when they talk about seeing gender on equal footing. Diary of a Teenage Girl accomplishes this without having to be forceful or overt. It&#8217;s unique and universal at the same time, thanks in great part to the work of the source material, the script and an incredible performance from Powley. If it weren&#8217;t destined for a pretty hard R rating due to nudity and language, I&#8217;d recommend it as a movie for teen boys and girls who are in that period of struggling with their own sexuality. For us adults, however, it speaks truth to the process of growing up.

http://filmschoolrejects.com/features/sundance-teen-movies-2015.php


----------



## Zola24

melmelx83 said:


> thanks everyone for all the updates. i cant wait to see this movie.



Hi Mel  yeah hopefully tdoatg will get wide distribution 




xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> Both of them, Alex as well as Stellan, will be at Berlinale.....but not at the same time.
> Alex will be there during the first week and Stellan comes over during the second week of the festival - at least this is the current status. ....and because of my job I'll be there too.



Tku for the confimation Kayleigh  Don't you go working too hard now  You take care hey, 'cos this Guardian Angel's working her notice  &#9829;x




VampFan said:


> DOATG won U.S. Dramatic Special Jury Award for Cinematography at Sundance.
> 
> If anyone is interested they did an interview with the DP for the film.
> 
> How I Shot That: DP Brandon Trost on Shooting Sundance Darling 'Diary of a Teenage Girl'
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/ho...ance-darling-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-20150130





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the 'stragglers' in terms of Sundance photos and movie info.
> 
> It seems like we did get a good dose of the Skarsbrow at Sundance.
> 
> Another interview:
> Sundance: Alexander Skarsgard, Bel Powley and Director Marielle Heller on Bringing 'Diary of a Teenage Girl' to Life
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/sun...ent=1422898195





VampFan said:


> More positive feedback:
> 
> The Sundance Brat Pack: Coming of Age with Teen Sex, Cancer and Hip-Hop
> http://filmschoolrejects.com/features/sundance-teen-movies-2015.php



Tku for the great interviews and reviews 



@*Santress*  Tku - I'll get back to you if I may, (nothing mysterious, just knackered, lol). Look after you &#9829;x


----------



## Idun

I wonder what a pretty hard R rating will do for the distribution - especially when it's from a girl's perspective


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I wonder what a pretty hard R rating will do for the distribution - especially when it's from a girl's perspective



I'm not sure that the R rating will actually affect distribution, it's not as if R ratings don't do well at the American box office. It's what rating the MPAA will initially give the film, and what might they have to edit if the MPAA doesn't give them an R but an NC-17.

"At a post-screening question-and-answer session, Heller said she was a  little concerned there would be problems with the MPAA or conservative  theaters over the matter-of-fact handling of an underage&#8206; romance. And,  indeed, the ways of conservative arbiters are hard to underestimate.But  there's something so frank and raw, so real and true, about "Diary"  that it would be a tragedy if the movie faced such hindrances (though  such authenticity is exactly what might make self-appointed gatekeepers  nervous; it's a lot harder to write off a story when it's this human)."


http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...r-powley-phoebe-gloeckner-20150131-story.html

"Since the nudity is mostly of the young woman variety, I suspect that the MPAA won't be too harsh. Unless they notice how much Minnie is enjoying it ("misogyny 4evah!!!" - average mpaa member) or confuse animated penises with real ones (well, I mean, it's not like they ever see real ones ("those things are scary!" -average mpaa member).​"

http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2015/1/25/good-morning-teen-girl-sales-notes-from-sundance.html

And reviews are still straggling in, and they're still good:

"Alexander Skarsgård adapts to a type of role previously unseen in him, toeing a tight line between humility and despicability. Its easy to see the charm in Monroe that Minnie is attracted to, but Skarsgård still manages to show that just underneath is a crumbling man desperate for attention. He manages to make his character human and empathetic even when he becomes manipulative and uncaring. Kristen Wiig manages a similar effort bringing an honest warmth to the role of motherhood in Minnies mom Charlotte. Theres a scene where she tells Minnie that she should make herself look prettier to impress some boys, and to see Wiig play that kind of oblivious cruelty is refreshing. Christopher Meloni gets some comedic moments as Minnies frustrated step-father."

http://www.soundonsight.org/sundanc...honest-sweet-and-powerful-coming-of-age-tale/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the updates gals.

OT. Those of you who've been around for a while will know my 7yr old has had some medical issues over the years. We go in on Friday for cranio surgery. Please send some positive thoughts out there for my little guy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the updates gals.
> 
> OT. Those of you who've been around for a while will know my 7yr old has had some medical issues over the years. We go in on Friday for cranio surgery. Please send some positive thoughts out there for my little guy.



Well _@#)*()@($#_)!
Hugs and thoughts to the little Free.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## RedTopsy

Another photo of Alex from Sundance Variety Studio Portraits: 

Alexander Skarsgard .  &#8220;Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221;


_&#8220;He loses himself in this relationship, and then he pulls himself out of it, and it was important to not have Minnie (Marielle Heller) be the victim for an hour and half with him just preying on her.&#8221;_


http://variety.com/gallery/variety-studio-portraits-sundance-film-festival/#!18/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp, Kayleigh, Buckeye, Red & Bags.

Free, sending lots of cyber hugs, good vibes and well wishes for your little guy.

HQ of the beautiful *Variety* portrait of Alex at *Sundance 2015* fresh off the (Internet) press (open in new tab to see the full size):






&#8220;He loses himself in this relationship, and then he pulls himself out of it, and it was important to not have Minnie (Marielle Heller) be the victim for an hour and half with him just preying on her.&#8221;

Source:  *Variety.com*,  Photographer:  *Michael Friberg*

http://variety.com/gallery/variety-studio-portraits-sundance-film-festival/

http://variety.com/gallery/variety-studio-portraits-sundance-film-festival/#!18/alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the updates gals.
> 
> OT. Those of you who've been around for a while will know my 7yr old has had some medical issues over the years. We go in on Friday for cranio surgery. Please send some positive thoughts out there for my little guy.




Sending positive thoughts your way and hope for a quick recovery for the little one.


----------



## RedTopsy

Alex signing autographs at Sundance:


----------



## a_sussan

*Free*, Sending positive thought and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone for the pics and vids,  he's looking all kinds of fine just recently 

Free sending you big hugs and hope your little ones ok x


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks gals.  Trust me, this is when shallow gossip comes in handy as an escape (yes eating well, yes yoga, yes meditation - but yes also a laugh or a perv at celebs)

Lets have some more of that, please Askars.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh Free *hugs you tight* whispering thoughts and prayers for your little lad.
And hey, you do whatever it takes to help you get through this, there's no-one gonna be judging you here &#9829;x


----------



## Idun

Lycka till Free! We've tried that too here, in a minor degree. It's so nervewrecking 

Thanks Buckeye. I guess time will tell. If nothing else he's getting great reviews..


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the updates gals.
> 
> OT. Those of you who've been around for a while will know my 7yr old has had some medical issues over the years. We go in on Friday for cranio surgery. Please send some positive thoughts out there for my little guy.



I was hoping his medical issues were over and behind you. Joining everyone here sending positive vibes and keeping you and your family in my thoughts.



RedTopsy said:


> Alex signing autographs at Sundance:




Thanks, Red. That handler knew what she was doing.


----------



## Zola24

Tku everyone for all the great reviews, photos, and vids 

Eta: Vamp - yes, yay for the handler 

Eta2: Oh I'm being a bit pedantic here, who's gonna tell Variety they made a tiny mistake in their caption as surely Bel Powley (or Phoebe Gloeckner) should be in brackets, not Marielle Heller?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> Lycka till Free! We've tried that too here, in a minor degree. It's so nervewrecking
> 
> Thanks Buckeye. I guess time will tell. If nothing else he's getting great reviews..



I'm impressed with the reviews that it's been getting. I have no idea whether that and its buzz will translate into box office but I'm happy the movie's been received well so far.



Zola24 said:


> Tku everyone for all the great reviews, photos, and vids
> 
> Eta: Vamp - yes, yay for the handler
> 
> Eta2: *Oh I'm being a bit pedantic here, who's gonna tell Variety they made a tiny mistake *in their caption as surely *Bel Powley* (or Phoebe Gloeckner) should be in brackets, not Marielle Heller?



I noticed that and also noticed that someone's already commented on the error.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

@Zola, I was wondering about that too.  Did they not understand that Bel played Minnie or did they drop an attribution to Marielle in the wrong spot?  
It always surprises me when the big publications get it wrong.

A nice blog post from Alex's *Never Be Mine* director, Maria Tornberg:

*MY MOVIE WITH ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD &#8221;NEVER BE MINE&#8221;.*

This morning I received this e-mail:

"Dear Maria Tornberg,

On behalf of the Nordic culture center in Prague, the Scandinavian House, I am approching you with a polite request for screening permission of the short movie Never Be Mine (2006). 

If you remember, two years ago, we screened this movie in frame of the festival Nordic Shorts and now we would like to make flashback with the best films from every section. We already have the DVD with the film, so we are only asking for the screening permission.

I am fond of the humour and frankness of the Never Be Mine film and what is also important, there are many Swedish allusions in the film, which our audience is eager for. But since the topic of the Swedish block is provocativeness and we still have some free space in the Swedish block, I was wondering if you would be interested in permitting us to screen both of your films. I think your directing is very distinctive and feminine in the very best meaning of that word.&#8221;

"Provocative&#8221; is the word of the day.

Never Be Mine is the first film I directed. I wrote, directed and acted in. After I had written the film and decided; &#8221;The heck with everything. I&#8217;m going to direct my own film!&#8221;, I ran into Alexander Skarsgård at a party. He asked what I was up to and I told him that I was directing my first film and that there was a part for him in it; &#8216;Would you like to read the script?&#8221;. He said yes. I send him the script and prayed he would say no. I had never directed a film before and how dare I think I could!? How would I ever be able to direct Alexander Skarsgård?&#8221;. I can&#8217;t do it! I don&#8217;t have the courage! I&#8217;m scared! Mamma&#8221;. But I could and I did. Alexander said yes and was a sweetheart (Especially during the kissing scene. I think that must be the best onscreen kiss. As a photographer, writer and director you are able to create your own world. I keep coming back to that subject. Maybe that&#8217;s why I love what I do? I&#8217;m able to create and live the lives I dream of). The movie premiered at Gothenburgs film festival where I met Alexander&#8217;s father Stellan Skarsgård who touched my cheek and said: &#8221;Yes, I have heard about you&#8221;. To be kissed by Alexander Skarsgård was quite amazing but I have to admit that Stellan Skarsgård is THE Man and has always been an idol of mine (And a bit of a crush .

Never Be Mine is about Liv Swedin, an actress in Los Angeles trying to get her career and love life off the ground. And it happens to be her thirtieth birthday. The day is filled with opportunities, a date, a meeting with an agent and an audition. But the cruel reality of Hollywood, illuminated by her fear of time slipping away, gets the best of her and little by little her world crumbles. After trying to find solace among the couches in IKEA she gets lost in Hollywood hills and that&#8217;s where a distant memory shows her the way back home&#8230;

Sounds familiar? The movie took nine months to complete from first day of preproduction to completion and first screening. As long as a pregnancy. In the process I went through a separation, lost my home, job and finally my sanity. But I never gave up. During the night I was editing and during the days looked for jobs while trying to survive on the few dollars I had left. I feel a bit of sadness but also love and warmth in my heart when I write this and look back. First I think: &#8221;How the hell did I have the guts to do this?&#8221;. Then nostalgia rushes over me and gratitude and joy. I, against all odds, walked through the fire to the other side where I entered into a stronger, wiser and happier person. I had become a woman and was no longer a girl. It was then I realized that ; &#8216;If I can do this, I can do anything&#8221;. It was then I realized that everything that I and been looking for was already inside of me. It was then I, just like Liv, found my home and discovered that my home was&#8230;me."

-*Maria Tornberg*

















Source:  Article & Photos:  *Maria Tornberg* @ *Vavawoom.com*

http://www.vavawoom.com/maria/2015/02/03/min-film-med-alexander-skarsgard-never-be-mine/


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*  :worthy:  that was really nice read and those pics, oh my.. *swoon*.. and that is a great online kiss. *sigh*


----------



## Zola24

^ Santress - Oh I loved the Maria Tornberg story. Honest, truthful, and heartwarming  It's so good when someone comes through hard times stronger and yes happier. 

Maria also gave us one of the best Skars on-screen kisses  and I'm so pleased to see the Nordic Centre in Prague's email 

Eta: Sussan - I see we're in complete agreement, lol, &#9829;x


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*,


----------



## Zola24

^ Sussan 
Hey Skars, you better come back soon 'cos the children are being naughty again :giggles:


----------



## melmelx83

omg i love that variety photo. gorgeous.


----------



## a_sussan

haha..


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the updates gals.
> 
> OT. Those of you who've been around for a while will know my 7yr old has had some medical issues over the years. We go in on Friday for cranio surgery. Please send some positive thoughts out there for my little guy.



Thinking of you all hun, sending Mumma hugs and healing thoughts to your little one....Kids do love to keep us on our emotional toes!


----------



## Santress

Still in NYC as of yesterday (February 4, 2015).
Out and about with Fares Fares:











(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Gloves, Alex, gloves. It's ok to wear them instead of jamming your hands in your jeans pocket. He looks like he hasn't slept since he arrived in NYC. And yet still looks good.
I like Fares' coat.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pics santress they're both looking good


----------



## a_sussan

Buckeye, haha.. We shared the same thought that he looks tired. To much apartment hunting? Nice to see Fares too, who by the way look more rested then Alex. Either way, nice to see them out.


----------



## BagBerry13

Fares is dressed like he has experienced winter and coldness before. Alex looks like he got surprised by the sudden cold and all he got was that jacket and the hat he borrowed from Fares. I tell you living in LA makes him think it's as warm everywhere else.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Oh wow Alex is here in New York! I think I might pass out if I see him walking by me lol Great pics Santress! 


By the way got the new People magazine and scanned it. I know someone already scanned it on tumblr but I wanted to make a clearer version. Enjoy them


----------



## melmelx83

as much as i love the candids i feel like the paps need a new job. he does look good though. cold .. but good.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the updates gals.
> 
> OT. Those of you who've been around for a while will know my 7yr old has had some medical issues over the years. We go in on Friday for cranio surgery. Please send some positive thoughts out there for my little guy.


 
Sorry I am late with the well wishes as I wasn't online. How is your son? He is so young to be going through so much. Wishing him a speedy recovery and hope you and your family are doing alright in all this. I leave you with one of my favorite pooh quotes for your son.


----------



## gloomyharlow

melmelx83 said:


> as much as i love the candids i feel like the paps need a new job. he does look good though. cold .. but good.


 
I can't believe he's in NY right now. Going through the ordeal of the slush and snow. I nearly busted my head a few times this week with the damn ice and slush. :/ But how happy I would be if I was about to bust my *** on the snow and Alex is there to save me, lol 


As for the paparazzi he must be somewhere in Tribeca or Madison Ave or something like that...where the "stars" shop. Paparazzi are usually in those areas, but other then that, you rarely seen them. They must have been tipped off. I wonder if he found an apt already or he's here for work (Broadway? theater?)


----------



## jooa

Alex & Margot like each other (what is good for "Tarzan") so not surprised that they  spent time together (even "superclose") at Sundance. Margot even to the question VF "Who Would You Make a Movie With for 12 Years?" said Alex 



ETA. Thanks Ladies for all updates about Alex


----------



## gloomyharlow

They're probably friends and nothing more. You know how the press is.   She seems like a really nice lady. I like her a lot.


----------



## mik1986

Hi everyone ! Just dropped in to say "hello" and to wish everyone well .


----------



## a_sussan

Hiya Mik. Hope you are feeling good and nice to see you.


----------



## mik1986

FreeSpirit, I am sending prayers to your son and your family. I pray that all will go well. I know it will and your son will be fine. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jooa

gloomyharlow said:


> They're probably friends and nothing more. You know how the press is.   She seems like a really nice lady. I like her a lot.


I'm sure that they're only friends, nothing more, but I like that Alex has the gift of making friends with the opposite sex


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> Hiya Mik. Hope you are feeling good and nice to see you.



Hi A_Sussan . How are you doing? I hope you are doing well . It's always nice to see you too


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you hon, I'm well and getting happier every day cause the light are coming back after a long dark winter.


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> Thank you hon, I'm well and getting happier every day cause the light are coming back after a long dark winter.



I totally agree...it is sooo nice to have it light later in the evenings again .


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa for the vid and Gloomy for the scans.

Hey Mik, nice to see you again.

Fan photo of Alex in New York:





"Best celeb sighting to date #eric northman #true blood #alexander skarsgard #soho life #unreal."

-*sdrosner* @ instagr.am

*uploaded today, February 5, 2015


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Hey Mik, nice to see you again.



Hey Santress . It's always nice to see you too !


----------



## Zola24

Tku Santress for the fan photo  (they are always my faves), and the pix with Fares 

Alex does look tired, and cold, but so fine - lving the thigh porn 

Tku Jooa for the vid (lvd the answers)  and Gloomy for the scan 

Hiya Mik  so glad you dropped by and that everything is going well with you


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  so glad you dropped by and that everything is going well with you



Hiya Zola my JMT ! Thank you  .


----------



## RedTopsy

Great interview with Alexander Skarsgård from Anna Klassen at Bustle:




> Alexander Skarsgard On Sex Scenes In 'The Diary Of A Teenage Girl' & The Double Standards Of Female Sexuality




http://www.bustle.com/articles/6244...-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-the-double-standards

https://www.facebook.com/DiaryTheMovie?fref=nf


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.

Higher Q of a previous *Sundance 2015 WireImage Portrait Session* pic that was recently shared with *DuJour*:






Photo credit: *Jeff Vespa* for *DuJour*

http://dujour.com/gallery/celebrity-photographs-sundance-film-festival-jeff-vespa/


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for pic and all you ladies for updates. 


Victoria Will Shoots Celebrity Tintypes at Sundance:



























gifs: icemft.tumblr


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hiya Zola my JMT 'hugs:! Thank you 'smooch: .








Santress said:


> http://dujour.com/gallery/celebrity-photographs-sundance-film-festival-jeff-vespa/



Tku for the uhq 




RedTopsy said:


> Great interview with Alexander Skarsgård from Anna Klassen at Bustle:





RedTopsy said:


> Victoria Will Shoots Celebrity Tintypes at Sundance:



Tku Red  those are great - lv the gifs


----------



## Idun

RedTopsy said:


>



Seriously having issues with the hotness here


----------



## a_sussan

Idun,  *SIGH*.....


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> Idun,  *SIGH*.....



In motion he's just.. *dies*


----------



## bluebird8845

Hi everyone, thanks for all the glorious pictures and info. I just found this on Twitter, you've probably already seen it as you're all so good at finding out info, but I thought I'd post it just in case. I'm not very good at this so I hope it works!&#55357;&#56842;

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/sundance-wrap-top-tens-and-breakouts-20150206


Freespirit - sending you & your little one lots of positive vibes & best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey all. We are one day post-surgery. Not much sleep and a tough night but my little guy has the heart of a lion and he's doing ok.


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey all. We are one day post-surgery. Not much sleep and a tough night but my little guy has the heart of a lion and he's doing ok.




That's great to hear  Here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## Santress

That is wonderful news, Free.
He is a real trooper, like his momma.
Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers and wishing him a quick recovery.

Nice fan pic of Alex in New York (Soho)  that was uploaded this morning (February 7, 2015).
There was a tweet spotting him in the Village (New York) yesterday too.





"Absolutely can die happy now, happily beside you  #Alexander Skarsgard #Soho #GiftDigMedMig Eric Northman."

-*johannalevine* @ instagr.am

Another.  I think this is a Swedish pal.
She has a lot of followers and did tag the pics so I think it's o.k. to post:





"Faces swop, who's who? sophia eriksen alexander skarsgård fares fares #swedish team #norweigan team
dorothea barth."

-*dorotheabarth* @ instagr.am


----------



## Henares

My family, friends and me send our best wishes   for you and yor family, Free. We are sure that everything is going be OK!
And, Thank you very much for all the news about Alex.


----------



## a_sussan

Good news Free, sending more good thoughts for you and your family. 

Thanks Santress for fan pics.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Those are some great fan photos in New York, but that last one is perplexing. He has like a disgusted look on his face. Maybe it's an inside joke between the four. I wonder if he ever gets tired of having to take pictures when he's around friends. Not Fares of course because Fares is a true friend who isn't star struck by Alex and wants pictures. It's other people. Like he just wants to sit down, chat and relax, but there's always that one person around who always needs to take a picture.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey all. We are one day post-surgery. Not much sleep and a tough night but my little guy has the heart of a lion and he's doing ok.




Good to hear he's doing good.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey all. We are one day post-surgery. Not much sleep and a tough night but my little guy has the heart of a lion and he's doing ok.



That is good news, and I send best wishes for a steady recovery to your little lad &#9829;x




bluebird8845 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all the glorious pictures and info. I just found this on Twitter, you've probably already seen it as you're all so good at finding out info, but I thought I'd post it just in case. I'm not very good at this so I hope it works!
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/sundance-wrap-top-tens-and-breakouts-20150206
> 
> Freespirit - sending you & your little one lots of positive vibes & best wishes for a speedy recovery



Tku for the great link  (I may be wrong (lol) but I don't remember seeing it in the recent flood of articles)




Santress said:


> That is wonderful news, Free.
> He is a real trooper, like his momma. 'smile1:
> Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers and wishing him a quick recovery.
> 
> Nice fan pic of Alex in New York (Soho)  that was uploaded this morning (February 7, 2015).
> There was a tweet spotting him in the Village (New York) yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Absolutely can die happy now, happily beside you  #Alexander Skarsgard #Soho #GiftDigMedMig Eric Northman."
> 
> -*johannalevine* @ instagr.am
> 
> Another.  I think this is a Swedish pal.
> She has a lot of followers and did tag the pics so I think it's o.k. to post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Faces swop, who's who? sophia eriksen alexander skarsgård fares fares #swedish team #norweigan team
> dorothea barth."
> 
> -*dorotheabarth* @ instagr.am



Tku very much for the fan photos  




gloomyharlow said:


> Those are some great fan photos in New York, but that last one is perplexing. He has like a disgusted look on his face. Maybe it's an inside joke between the four. I wonder if he ever gets tired of having to take pictures when he's around friends. Not Fares of course because Fares is a true friend who isn't star struck by Alex and wants pictures. It's other people. Like he just wants to sit down, chat and relax, but there's always that one person around who always needs to take a picture.
> 
> Good to hear he's doing good.



Gloomy, I hope I'm not misunderstanding you, but the second photo, they are doing that 'face swap' thing which if you are wise you only do with very good friends


----------



## Zola24

I'm kinda sad Alex didn't go to the BFF :'( Oh well, goes back to perusing the Bajen fixture list (lol), it's gonna be a long year with no TB to help us through :'(

Some fab gifs from Sundance/tdoatg pr :'D






























skarsgardaddict

Adorable dork! No wonder we're obsessed :'D


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola*, thank you dear for giving me the best wake up presents on a dark and rainy Monday.


----------



## bluebird8845

Thanks for the pix Zola, a nice way to start Monday morning 

I was thinking the same about Alex & BFF, I've been enjoying the pix & interviews from Sundance, I was looking forward to more from Berlin - oh well, it was not to be.  Perhaps we'll hear about some new projects soon - fingers crossed


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola.

New article/interview:

*Alexander Skarsgard Talks Sundance's Most Daring Film:  'Diary of a Teenage Girl'*

This film will change how we talk about teen girls having sex.

by: *Leila Brillson*


> What happens when a 15-year-old girl wants to have sex? Or at least brings her body and sexuality into the cultural discussion? For instance, when Willow Smith asked us to imagine her nakedintentionally, wearing a shirt with a naked body etched upon itwhat is the most appropriate reaction? As many have pointed out, she is only 14, but sexual identity and the awareness of the self as a vessel of sexuality doesnt kick off the second one turns 18.
> 
> This may be why Diary Of A Teenage Girl is Sundances most challenging film. Fortunately, it already has a buyer, but when leaving the film, I overheard one distributor say didnt know how to market a movie about a 15-year-old who wants to have a lot of sexand he couldnt tell if he had that reservation as a business person, or as a father. The film opens up with a slow motion shot of a young girl, played exceptionally by Bel Powley, strutting confidently through a park in San Fransisco, in full 70s garb. The shot zooms in on her butt, showing those iconic, pocketless bell-bottom jeans, as she tells us that today, she had sex.
> 
> Minnie Goetze is a 15-year-old girl who lives in liberal San Francisco, born to a liberal mother (Kristen Wiig) who has a slacker boyfriend who Minnie has decided, within the first minutes of the film to seducepurely because he is the first guy who has ever paid the slightest attention to her tits. As moviegoers, we know this means trouble. As humans, we know this means heartache. But for filmmaker Marielle Heller, this doesnt mean catastrophe, or a hand-holding resolution in which we are all taught a lesson. And, without giving too much away, this movie isnt interest in proselytizing, telling us about the dangers of TEEN SEX (in all caps).  That was our goal: to approach this as humanly as possible and to show complete characters and really complicated relationships without judging them, says Heller.
> 
> Minnie, like immeasurable girls before and after her, conflate physical intimacy with emotional intimacy. But, she also doesnt. While her first sexual experience leaves her with stars in her eyes, she also recognizes herself as horny, a word she uses plenty, especially when Hellers vision sends us into a cartoon-filled world where Minnie envisions herself as a monster ****, eating and discarding the men she seduces. Yet, aside from one obvious and admitted misstep, she never apologizes for her lust. Bel Powley, who plays Minnie, considers it from a practical standpoint: The amount that she wants to have sex or the amount that she feels horny isnt an issue. Thats normal to everybody. But this may be the first time that anyone has said it.
> 
> That may be true. When thinking about the past fictional examples of sexually motivated teen girls, there are plenty of examples of broken creatures who turn to sex because something is wrong with them. Sure, Minnie has loads of issues, like being kind of a bad student and drug use (Well, thats the 70s! says Powley), but director Heller doesnt want her sexual appetite to be one of them.
> 
> One of the more daring elements of the film is Alexander Skarsgards Monroe: Minnies mothers 35-year-old boyfriend who is in an affair with Minnie. But, a result of Skarsgards charming smarminess, hes pretty hard to hate. As he tearfully says, he has feelings too. There were moments where their connection was stronger than he had with the mother (played by Kristen Wiig). There were also moments where I felt like I was 15 years old, I felt we were falling in love for the first time, says Skarsgard. Then hes drawn out of that, thinking, Wait a minute. Im a grown man. I dont think it was as simple as him falling in love. The underlying, reoccurring theme of the film was the removal of shame and stigma in sexeven though we, as modern audiences, understood there was something predatory and dangerous between Monroe and Minnies relationship. But it was not one without agency.
> 
> I remember being that age and feeling incredibly discredited and discarded, when I felt like a full-grown human who had my own thoughts and feelings about myself and my world, remarked Heller. I knew how to conduct myself, but I felt like the world viewed me as a child who didnt have agency. I remember feeling furious about that. It made me feel like I wasnt a complete human, in the way that my male counterparts didnt have. The males that are Minnies age in the filmof which there are two prominent onesare one-dimensional and quickly subsumed by Minnies sexuality. And in the end, Minnie doesnt pay for it, which, along with her relationship with her mothers boyfriend, was a big part of the story for Heller.
> 
> That was obviously our goal: Approach this as humanly as possible and to show complete characters and really complicated relationships without judging them. Which may be pretty controversial. Minnie is a child, technically and in the eyes of the law. But, at 15, most young women have at least considered the possibility of sex, and the realization that one day (dear Goddess) they may have it. But Skarsgard notes that this desire never makes it to the big screen. "Why has this not been done before? Why have I seen 25 coming-of-age stories about boys that are addressing their sexuality and being honest about what they are going through, that I can connect to, but Ive never seen this with a girl as a protagonist. With a girl, it is always so polished. Its always so cute, in the most Christian way  you dont think about sex, you think about marriage. Spoiler: The only time, inTeenage Girl, that Minnie thinks about marriage, she totally balks.
> 
> So, to return to the original question: How can we, as viewers, watch a teenage girl explore herself sexually with a manmuch less a 35-year old manwithout alienating the audience? According to Marielle Heller, it is time for us to realize that a teenager may indeed be horny. This is not a character who is feeling shame about her experiences. She is exploring, and curious, and honest. She is not stepping back and judging herself. Hopefully we presented it in a way where the audience can go along that journey without going into the ****-shaming mode, because it is time for us to get over that.


Source:  *Nylon.com*

http://www.nylon.com/articles/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-alexander-skarsgard-interview


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku2 *Sussan* and *Bluebird* 

And tku *Santress* for the very well written and interesting review. I am so pleased for Bel that she is getting such praise and it is always good to see another of Alex's excellent performances recognised too 


Some days I am a mine of useless information  I've just seen that Disconnect was shown last night on bbc2 at 23.15. It is tho still available on the bbc i-player for the rest of this week and I hope you can access it - here is a link http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03hx9l6/disconnect 



bbc.co.uk


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Gloomy, I hope I'm not misunderstanding you, but the second photo, they are doing that 'face swap' thing which if you are wise you only do with very good friends


 

As usual, I miss the joke. Thanks for clarifying 


Was this video posted already? Alex comes in at 3:38.
http://youtu.be/qV__zKbwAxY


His confusion and the awkwardness of the interview lol


----------



## Zola24

^ *Gloomy * 
Tku for the vid too  I don't think it's been posted on here before but there's been so much going down with all the Sundance tdoatg pr - the interviewer's style was certainly different  I'll forgive her anything for getting that gorgeous smile, and the skarsbrow 








marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola for the pretty and Gloomy for the video. 
I really enjoyed that.  Risa is funny.

Alex is still in New York as of today (February 9, 2015).
Spotted out and about in NYC with Fares Fares.
He looks tired.























(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

*Michael David Friberg *who photographed Alex for *Variety* at *Sundance 2015* is also on tumblr and shared his picture today on there:






> Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> Since my last name is swedish and there has long been debate about how it is actually pronounced, Alexander settled it for me, although I cant pronounce it the swedish way either so I guess we all lose. Also, if Im swedish how did I not end up being 6 foot 2 looking like that?


http://michaeldavidfriberg.tumblr.com/post/110609617747/alexander-skarsgard-since-my-last-name-is


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress. &#9825;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Free, that's great news on the little one.

The pics of Alex-he does look quite tired. But he's all freshly washed and shaved and the pics in the restaurant he's all adorable. I know the hearts are for Valentine's Day, but as if it were done/framed for all us fangirls out there

All the pics on this trip are from SoHo, so perhaps that's where he's bought/renting?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Free, that's great news on the little one.
> 
> The pics of Alex-he does look quite tired. But he's all freshly washed and shaved and the pics in the restaurant he's all adorable. I know the hearts are for Valentine's Day, but as if it were done/framed for all us fangirls out there
> 
> All the pics on this trip are from SoHo, so perhaps that's where he's bought/renting?



Apparently still all clothing stores are closed since Alex still couldn't prep himself properly for winter season.  Maybe Fares is there to help him unpack?! Maybe they moved in together and opened up a bachelor pad.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Gloomy *
> Tku for the vid too  I don't think it's been posted on here before but there's been so much going down with all the Sundance tdoatg pr - the interviewer's style was certainly different  I'll forgive her anything for getting that gorgeous smile, and the skarsbrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy


 
I love her hat.  She's from Hello Giggles site so it explains her perkiness a bit lol 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola for the pretty and Gloomy for the video.
> I really enjoyed that.  Risa is funny.
> 
> Alex is still in New York as of today (February 9, 2015).
> Spotted out and about in NYC with Fares Fares.
> He looks tired.
> 
> (Source: * characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


 

He looks p*ssed and tired. The Valentines Day window decorations with Alex and Fares eating is hilarious. lol


 Thanks for posting Santress.


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't find that interviewer any different than the others. Her interviews aren't just as boring though. Her style is a bit kamikaze. She shouldn't talk to the camera when she's asking a question because obviously the interviewee can't hear her. But man, Hello Giggles has expanding from what I've seen of it a few years ago.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

You know it's been a tough long night when Fares looks fresher than Alex.  Love those hearts and the "amor"...


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Michael David Friberg who photographed Alex for Variety at Sundance 2015 is also on tumblr and shared his picture today on there:



Tku for the Friberg photo  and the pap pix 

And those hearts  I've just woken up and I thought I was hallucinating  Alex does look tired, he really is a hot mess


----------



## a_sussan

Too much fun maybe? But Fares looks rested.. so maybe Alex has all the fun?


----------



## Zola24

^ Sussan :giggles: Always!


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pics everyone, Alex and fares both look mighty fine


----------



## gloomyharlow

You know, just sitting here looking at these recent photos of Alex and Fares, if they were gay, they would make a nice couple. I know they're not gay (no hysteria please) but saying, if they were, they match well. 


The things I think about waiting for the dentist at the waiting room..


----------



## Santress

^I love her sweaters too @ Gloomy.

Nice fan pic from today in NYC (February 10, 2015):





"My life is now complete #Eric Northman #True Blood."

-*Mind_Of_Mad* twitter

https://twitter.com/Mind_Of_Mad/status/565263574223044609


----------



## FreeSpirit71

At least he's looking a little fresher - he looks a LOT like Stellan in that pic.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, just because you mentioned Stellan I had to look again and yes he sure does. Quite a spot on for a  younger version of his dad.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Nice fan pic from today in NYC (February 10, 2015):
> 
> "My life is now complete #Eric Northman #True Blood."
> -*Mind_Of_Mad* twitter



Tku - that really is a lovely fan photo 


And from the always excellent cbla 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> The only way way the sign over his head could be any more relevant to my interests, is if he was sitting in the window of a sex shop in the meatpacking district
> 
> Tagged: ...and there was a sale on something called a ''extra long lady pleaser'', Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola

Extra long lady pleaser pmsfl


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. cbla  is so funny!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics and updates ladies!

Article from Berlin with Bel Powley talking about filming the sex scenes with Alex
and other stuff. 





> *Berlin Roundtable: Five Fest Actors Talk Sex Scenes, Tough Directors and Dream Roles
> *
> 
> *POWLEY* Diary of a Teenage Girl is set in the 1970s. The attitude towards family and sex and drugs was so different than today. To get into my role to where I actually believed that [attitude] even though I wasn&#8217;t alive in the &#8217;70s and didn&#8217;t experience it, that was difficult. Also it was the first leading role I ever played and being in every scene and having to encompass a person in every single aspect; she goes through every emotion in the movie. It was more like doing a play. I learned the whole script before we started shooting, so that I could access every part of the story at any time during shooting.
> 
> _*Were you worried about playing the role?*_* It is a young girl whose first sexual experience is with her mother&#8217;s boyfriend.*
> *POWLEY* I was worried about how it was going to be received, because of the age difference. I didn&#8217;t want the word pedophilia to be thrown around. But more importantly, the film is about sexual awakening, and sexuality in women is addressed, sexuality in boys and men is addressed a lot in films, but not girls. It is quite a taboo subject. We don&#8217;t seem to want to talk about girls losing their virginity. Girls getting horny and girls wanting to have sex between the ages of 13 and 18. It is something that we won&#8217;t address. And wanting to portray that was more important to me than worrying about the issue of the age&#8239;difference.
> 
> *What about the actual sex scenes? Were they difficult to do?*
> *POWLEY *I was doing them with Alexander Skarsgard and he is like the king of sex scenes. He was in the sexiest show ever, True Blood. So I kind of just took his lead. And it was fine. He is an amazing guy. We shot all the sex scenes in the first week so we got them completely out of the way. It was very nerve-racking, but it was fine. But as I say, wanting to tell what I think is really the first honest story about the sexuality of a teenage girl overrode me feeling uncomfortable. It was more important to tell the story.




http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-roundtable-five-fest-actors-771184


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red & Zola!

This hilarious pic just popped up on twitter this morning (February 12, 2015):





"A bad habit and a good vestment. (Ask a Catholic to explain the puns, if necessary.) #heymary #nunsense."

-*DerekBlasberg* twitter

https://twitter.com/DerekBlasberg/status/565874995910705153


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. funny! Thank you Santress


----------



## Zola24

^ Santress Tku for the photo :giggles: and the tags too  I feel like I've entered the matrix! 

Eta: Tku Red for the hr article too - sorry I got distracted!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks  Santress. 
Lol, funny pic  :giggles:

 Zola


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *Apparently still all clothing stores are closed since Alex still couldn't prep himself properly for winter season*.  Maybe Fares is there to help him unpack?! Maybe they moved in together and opened up a bachelor pad.



That, or spending a few minutes even picking up a couple of pairs of mittens/gloves is just too much time taken, what's a little frostbite!  



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red & Zola!
> 
> *This hilarious pic* just popped up on twitter this morning (February 12, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A bad habit and a good vestment. (Ask a Catholic to explain the puns, if necessary.) #heymary #nunsense."
> 
> -*DerekBlasberg* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/DerekBlasberg/status/565874995910705153



That is funny. And he looks like he's finally had some sleep.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Which reminds me that an Askars in full swag mode could make a nun blush.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, *giggles*  true


----------



## Zola24

Some days I feel like cbla's agent (lol) If you get a chance you should check out her blog today as she has also been reblogging some of her 'old' stuff  and I've only just realised she can read my mind!! 










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.nope.
> 
> Tagged: Ok maybe one question. Can there also be chocolate sauce...and nuts? sticky situations











> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.I thought we could all go in together on a card.
> 
> Tagged:  Urban Dictionary - ''Sploosh'' Synonymous to shwing. A symbol of female arousal and attraction. (see example)


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. cbla is on the roll today. Saw it on Twitter.


----------



## BagBerry13

Not the right Skarsgård but at least one Skarsgård at the Berlinale (I know someone who's there and very happy about it, big Stellan fan). Helena's story is funny.


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for all updates about Alex 



> _A Diary of a Teenage Girl_, *Marielle Heller*'s sexual coming-of-age drama, has taken the top prize in the Generations sidebar at the Berlin International Film Festival.
> The drama, which stars *Bel Powley*, *Alexander Skarsgard*, *Christopher Meloni* and *Kristen Wiig*, won the Grand Prix of Generations' 14plus section for best feature length film.


source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-a-diary-a-teenage-773258


----------



## a_sussan

https://www.berlinale.de/en/das_fes...ion/index.html#preistraeger_14plus_jugendjury

Apperently they won a prize..


----------



## bluebird8845

Zola24 said:


> Some days I feel like cbla's agent (lol) If you get a chance you should check out her blog today as she has also been reblogging some of her 'old' stuff  and I've only just realised she can read my mind!!


Without doubt, #CBLA has been on a roll today, brilliant pix and LOLS. Thanks all for all the recent pix, it's always such a nice way to start the day with your great pix & news/comments


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Suz,Jooa, Bag & A_Sussan.

Fan pic from tonight at *Acme* (could be the restaurant or studio/hang out) (February 13, 2015, New York):





"This just happened! @jane925 #true blood #omg #i could die happy #eric northman."

-*syllyp* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> Not the right Skarsgård but at least one Skarsgård at the Berlinale (I know someone who's there and very happy about it, big Stellan fan). Helena's story is funny.



Tku for the vid  I know it's pr but there was a very good vibe going on there, and Helena and Cate are gorgeous 




jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for all updates about Alex
> 
> source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-a-diary-a-teenage-773258





a_sussan said:


> https://www.berlinale.de/en/das_fes...ion/index.html#preistraeger_14plus_jugendjury
> 
> Apperently they won a prize..



Tku - that is good news 




bluebird8845 said:


> Without doubt, #CBLA has been on a roll today, brilliant pix and LOLS. Thanks all for all the recent pix, it's always such a nice way to start the day with your great pix & news/comments  'woohoo:



Tku Bluebird  




Santress said:


> Thanks, Suz,Jooa, Bag & A_Sussan. 'smile1:
> 
> Fan pic from tonight at *Acme* (could be the restaurant or studio/hang out) (February 13, 2015, New York):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This just happened! @jane925 #true blood #omg #i could die happy #eric northman."
> 
> -*syllyp* @ instagr.am



Tku for the fan photo  

Is it too much to hope that Alex is recovering in the restaurant after a very long photoshoot?


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the vid  *I know it's pr but there was a very good vibe going on there*, and Helena and Cate are gorgeous
> 
> 
> Tku - that is good news
> 
> 
> Tku Bluebird
> 
> 
> Tku for the fan photo
> 
> Is it too much to hope that Alex is recovering in the restaurant after a very long photoshoot?



I do believe they got on very well. Even if actors put on a brave face for PR who actually didn't get along on set you can tell. Not the case here.


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> Thanks Ladies for all updates about Alex
> 
> source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-a-diary-a-teenage-773258


 
I'm happy to see the movie getting so many great reviews and now a prize. 




Santress said:


> Fan pic from tonight at *Acme* (could be the restaurant or studio/hang out) (February 13, 2015, New York):




http://www.acmenyc.com/reservations-location


----------



## jooa

From Sundance premiere of 'Diary of a Teenage Girl'


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gloomy & Jooa.

Alex at the *Father John Misty* concert at the *Bowery Ballroom* (February 14, 2015, NYC).





"UM I just took selfies with chris tomson from vampire weekend at a father john misty concert.. i am no longer living.  IS THIS ****ING HAPPENING ALEXANDER  SKARSGARD WAS AT THE CONCERT TOO."

-*coldporridge4* twitter

https://twitter.com/coldporridge4/status/566824392337133568








"#Alexander Skarsgard seen at #father john misty #bowery ballroom #nyc #music #concert #valentines day #true blood #the east."

-*mindybond* @ instagr.am





"@trashdonuts touched butts with Alexander Skarsgard."

-*annatoonk* @ instagr.am


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That last caption.....LMAO. She is all of us &#128521;


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress.
Free, she sure is..


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Speaking of, Father John Misty just coincidentally popped up on my Facebook feed covering "Heart-Shaped Box" for Sirius XMU.


----------



## Santress

^Same thing happened to me.  I listened.  He's not bad.

Another from last night (February 14, 2015):





"I met Alexander Skarksgard. Such a huge fan. #true blood #melancholia #valentines day #father john misty #made my day #alexa chung took this picture."

-*jennyjaser *@ instagr.am

From twitter this morning :





https://twitter.com/erlemarie/status/566942371070636032


----------



## Ms Kiah

It sure is, Stellan.


Alex defies cold temperature.


----------



## Santress

Another one, uploaded today but taken last night (February 14, 2015).
She says she met him at the concert.

Nice but he looks super tired:





"Woke up thinking this was a dream, but it wasn't  #alexander skarsgard #viking god #true blood."

-*joanna_anna* @ instagr.am


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the pics. 
Alex looks tired but also yummy.  

I know there has been a lot of reviews, but I have to share this fabulous review of "The Diary..." from Lee Marshall, ScreenDaily:

_



			"But the film also succeeds thanks to the casting and the complex chemistry between young British actress Bel Powley, who gives a breakout performance as the film&#8217;s titular teenage girl, Minnie Goetze, and Alexander Skarsgard, playing charming, likeable, sideburned rake Monroe as a man who, far from being a creepy predator, is surprised (though also aroused) by Minnie&#8217;s come-ons and never quite sure about the ethics of what he lets himself get into".
		
Click to expand...

_

http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/...f-a-teenage-girl/5083305.article?referrer=RSS


I can hardly wait to see the film.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Thanks, Gloomy & Jooa.
> 
> Alex at the *Father John Misty* concert at the *Bowery Ballroom* (February 14, 2015, NYC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "UM I just took selfies with chris tomson from vampire weekend at a father john misty concert.. i am no longer living.  IS THIS ****ING HAPPENING ALEXANDER  SKARSGARD WAS AT THE CONCERT TOO."
> 
> -*coldporridge4* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/coldporridge4/status/566824392337133568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#Alexander Skarsgard seen at #father john misty #bowery ballroom #nyc #music #concert #valentines day #true blood #the east."
> 
> -*mindybond* @ instagr.am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "@trashdonuts touched butts with Alexander Skarsgard."
> 
> -*annatoonk* @ instagr.am




Great pictures. Have to admit, I had to look up who Father John Misty was. By the name alone I thought he was some cult leader thing or something. lol  Very surprised. He has a very beautiful voice and even does a stunning cover of Nirvana's "Heart-Shaped Box". http://pitchfork.com/news/58486-father-john-misty-covers-nirvanas-heart-shaped-box/


----------



## gloomyharlow

Didn't see this posted here:


Alexander Skarsgård on #Tarzan co-star Margot Robbie in MARIE CLAIRE: Because of the way she looks, people kind of expect a fragile little bird, says Alexander Skarsgård, who plays the lead in the forthcoming TARZAN opposite Robbies Jane. But shes a real hawk. 

"Margot loves adventure," Skarsgård says, marveling at how she spent breaks from shooting in London. "Shell do things most people in her situation wouldnt dolike go to a music festival and sleep in a tent. Or to Amsterdam and sleep in a dorm room with Canadian backpackers."

photographs by Beau Grealy, March 2015 MARIE CLAIRE magazine (US) 


https://vk.com/toriladypage?w=wall-84941611_312


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gloomy.

Someone spotted Alex at the *Bluebird Coffee Shop* today in NYC with Alexa Chung and went kind of nuts tweeting about it to the gossip bloggers.  The article along with a stealth shot of him and Alexa is now up at Perez Hilton.  The girl who took the pics claims they were "making out."

Here is a link to the article:

http://perezhilton.com/2015-02-17-a...on-designer-making-out-couple-love/?from=post

Nice fan photo of Alex at the *Bluebird Coffee Shop* today (February 17, 2015, NYC):





"...Photo evidence that I met Alexander Skarsgard. I sense good things in 2015. Stay positive!..."

-*Kelly Fink* (Bluebird's Head Baker/PastryChef)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0231712633009.382871.732278008&type=1&theater


----------



## BagBerry13

Santress said:


> Thanks, Gloomy.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone spotted Alex at the *Bluebird Coffee Shop* today in NYC with Alexa Chung and went kind of nuts tweeting about it to the gossip bloggers.  The article along with a stealth shot of him and Alexa is now up at Perez Hilton.  The girl who took the pics claims they were "making out."
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the article:
> 
> 
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-02-17-a...on-designer-making-out-couple-love/?from=post
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fan photo of Alex at the *Bluebird Coffee Shop* today (February 17, 2015, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Photo evidence that I met Alexander Skarsgard. I sense good things in 2015. Stay positive!..."
> 
> 
> 
> -*Kelly Fink* (Bluebird's Head Baker/PastryChef)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0231712633009.382871.732278008&type=1&theater




Tbh, I expected that after the pic with Blasberg went online. He's a regular with Alexa (and she's in NYC right now) so it was only a matter of time until they'd meet. Doubt though they made out heavily. I mean they were in a public place, definitely not Alex's style.
But good to see Alex's weather sensing skills have improved. He actually wears something appropriate for the season.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, *I expected that after the pic with Blasberg went online.* He's a regular with Alexa (and she's in NYC right now) so it was only a matter of time until they'd meet. *Doubt though they made out heavily. I mean they were in a public place, definitely not Alex's style.*
> But good to see Alex's *weather sensing skills *have improved. He actually wears something appropriate for the season.



I noted that as well, so that they're hanging out isn't that surprising. He's sitting next to her in public, if they're really dating she'd be on the other side of the coffee shop!  

ETA: It's been what, three years since we've had this many (all of 2!) dating rumors in such a short time. It's annoying, and yet perversely fun 

Yes, it's a bit cold in NYC this week, so perhaps he finally gave in to reality. Though still no obvious sign of gloves.


----------



## Missmel

Geez he sure loves them boney! Haha. Also that Derek Blasberg is a major d***hebag and is best buds with Terry Richardson (shudder).
I'm a been a massive Arctic Monkeys fan since their beginning and know all about Alexa's relationship with Alex Turner, and he dumped her because of the shallow, superficial fashion world she became part of in NY, he mentions it in a few of his songs. I think she's one of those girls, like Bosworth, who seem fun and interesting at first but really there isn't anything of substance about them.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

A whole winter coat!  Funny re Alexa Chung, that makes him even one step closer in rumor/real life taking up on more of Chris Martin's sloppy seconds since supposedly CM was having a thing with Alexa when he and Gwyneth were breaking up, and we all know the Bos rumors with Martin.  Boney indeed!  Although I like Jennifer Lawrence, that might be a good trend if it follows...

ETA:  now People is reporting on it:

http://www.people.com/article/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dating-rumor


----------



## gloomyharlow

Perez is so fu**king cheesy with all those tags and writings all over the picture. What a way to ruin a photo. Douche bag 


I'm not sure what she does for a living now, but I remember seeing her on MTV doing interviews and presenting music videos. Her show was cancelled quickly which was a shame because I enjoyed watching her. She seemed cool but I remember more her clothes then anything else. She has the coolest wardrobe on the planet and has always been known as a fashionista 'it' girl. I borrowed her book "it" from the library last year. I remember her calling herself a groupie because she admitted that she loves to date guys in bands lol She's a free spirit so I think Alex would be attracted to that. She's dated other actors too like Josh Hartnett, Jamie Dornan (Christian Gray- 50 Shades) and Adam Brody. She lives in NY, in the village. I think Alex and Alexa (they have similar names, how cute!) are just friends but if the rumors that they are dating are true, Alex needs to prepare himself. Alexa is a nice girl, but like his ex Bosworth, she's a pap speed dialer. If he didn't like the pap fest with Bosworth, he's not going to like it with Chung. He needs to prepare himself (if rumors are true). 

This is the girl who saw them and posted the pictures https://twitter.com/holisox  . She doesn't have the original untagged version on her twitter, so I assume she sold the photo to Perez Hilton which gives him the ok to tag it to death like he did... 














Apparently he and Alexa went shopping too, from the same day, posted by Dev Hynes on facebook.


----------



## Madleiine

I don´t think "made out heavily in public places" is Alex style, But who knows, maybe he changed his mind.  we get spoiled by all this rumors at least. 
The good thing is that he has a winter coat now. 
Btw,The last photo was taken 3 days ago.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Music and low-key foodie places? Sounds like they have something in common anyway, even as friends. Alexa has never really been on my radar save for a few years ago when she really hit her stride as an "it" girl.

So I guess my opinion is.........no opinion yet.


----------



## bluebird8845

Hi everyone, 

The same story appeared in the London Daily Mail this morning:



Apologies if the link doesn't work properly, I'm not sure I've got the hang of this yet!


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> A whole winter coat!  Funny re Alexa Chung, that makes him even one step closer in rumor/real life taking up on more of Chris Martin's sloppy seconds since supposedly CM was having a thing with Alexa when he and Gwyneth were breaking up, and we all know the Bos rumors with Martin.  Boney indeed!  Although I like Jennifer Lawrence, that might be a good trend if it follows...
> 
> ETA:  now People is reporting on it:
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dating-rumor



If you put it like this she has indeed a lot in common with Beige. She prefers similar music (maybe that's why Alex turns to indie again) and she likes to go to Coachella but her taste in exes is better. But they met on Alex's turf. Alexa's flat is in Brooklyn.
I thought CM is recoupling with GOOP?


Btw, to claim that you know _everything_ about a celeb's former relationship is a bit pretentious, isn't it? I hardly know what's going on in my own relationships leave alone in those of total strangers. Turner/Chung had a first love kinda relationship. It was intense and passionate, they even rekindled so I'm not sure he'd stick so long with a girl he thinks has changed completely. Just sayin'.


----------



## Missmel

^^You know, if you're going to give me a telling off for what I wrote, at least check first that I actually wrote those words, ok? 
Also the other stuff you wrote is complete crapola too. Just sayin'. Cheers


----------



## gloomyharlow

Madleiine said:


> I don´t think "made out heavily in public places" is Alex style, But who knows, maybe he changed his mind.  we get spoiled by all this rumors at least.
> The good thing is that he has a winter coat now.
> Btw,The last photo was taken 3 days ago.


 
I think that twitter girl exaggerated. She made it sound like they was an all out orgy in that small café shop. Maybe seeing Alex in that shop made her hallucinate because she was so star struck. Alex making out in public is just not his MO, not even when he's home in Sweden. lol 

 Had no idea the picture was 3 days old but it was posted that Alex was shopping with her and she has the same clothes on so thought it was the same day. 

 I didn't see this picture posted here from the other night at the concert.








From https://vk.com/toriladypage






BagBerry13 said:


> If you put it like this she has indeed a lot in common with Beige. She prefers similar music (maybe that's why Alex turns to indie again) and she likes to go to Coachella but her taste in exes is better. But they met on Alex's turf. Alexa's flat is in Brooklyn.


 

She use to live in Brooklyn with her ex Alex Turner (Artic Moneys) but after they broke up, she got an apartment in Manhattan (The Village) which is where these café photos with Alex are from. Her apartment is close by the café. 


http://www.yelp.com/biz/bluebird-coffee-shop-new-York


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> She use to live in Brooklyn with her ex Alex Turner (Artic Moneys) but after they broke up, she got an apartment in Manhattan (The Village) which is where these café photos with Alex are from. Her apartment is close by the café.
> 
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/bluebird-coffee-shop-new-York




Sorry. That's my fault. I'm not such a fangirl that I check on her regularly. Last video I saw of her was her walking around Brooklyn showing off her favourite shops. But I'm pretty certain she was already single at the time.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> Sorry. That's my fault. I'm not such a fangirl that I check on her regularly. Last video I saw of her was her walking around Brooklyn showing off her favourite shops. But I'm pretty certain she was already single at the time.


 


Brooklyn isn't far from Manhattan anyway, right next door. I bet she hangs with the hipsters over there.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> Brooklyn isn't far from Manhattan anyway, right next door. I bet she hangs with the hipsters over there.



I know, I'm not that clueless. I also know where The Village and the Lower East Side is. I've got a point of reference. That's why it wasn't so off for me that she simply could've gotten over the bridge for a morning after breakfast.


----------



## VampFan

Both Lainey and Celebitchy have posts covering the dating rumors today, but this is my favorite:


*You Won't Believe The "Evidence" For Alexa Chung & Alexander Skarsgård's Rumored Relationship*


Today's dating rumor comes straight out of NYC. Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård were spotted having breakfast together Tuesday morning at Bluebird Coffee Shop in New York, Grazia Daily reports. 

Haley Sacks, a comedian, posted a pic of Chung at the café. But, she mentioned in her comments that she has several blurry pictures of the two together. "They were eating avocado toast and rubbing each other's lower backs. No one knows they are dating except ME and now you," she wrote on Instagram. 

Grazia Daily also reports the two were out together on Monday evening at a Father John Misty show at the Bowery Ballroom. A fellow attendee told Grazia they appeared to be in "deep conversation" and Chung was "super animated and into him." But, I think we can all agree that the damning evidence here is the avocado toast.

You see, there are certain foods that simply aren't ideal for first dates. Among them, spaghetti (too messy), anything with garlic (ruins makeout breath), and avocado toast (stuff in your teeth). So, if Chung and Skarsgård are already at the avocado toast stage of their relationship, then we've got something serious on our hands. 

http://www.refinery29.com/2015/02/82453/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dating-rumor


----------



## mlm123

Thanks for all the recent updates and pictures ladies! I hope all of you are doing well. Reguaring the recent gossip of Alex dating Alexa, I must admit, I wouldn't want to see him with another rack of bones, and this is coming from someone (myself) who is very thin. Personally that seems quite shallow if you can't change up your taste a little. Margot Robbie is perfect, even though I know that wouldn't actually really ever happen...just saying. Anyways, excited to see DOTG.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol. Thanks Vamp.  No wonder he's been ninja if a blurry sighting of him with a slim gal inspires snarky posts on NYC burroughs and dating histories.

megamoore67...that seems a bit hypocritical when you yourself are slim. Since when was body shape indicative of someone's personality? Shallow indeed.


----------



## mlm123

I meant nothing bad by it. I'm sure it came off that way, now reading it. The girl could be the most wonderful girl in the world for all we'd ever know. I guess I'm just surprised how thin she is, and it put me in mind of the Kate Bosworth situation, and that entire thing was just icky. Mainly because of how upset Alex always seemed. The poor man looked miserable. If he would have looked happy with her, I would have enjoyed seeing them together. Personally, they did make a pretty couple, just not a good couple. I've always been a Margot Robbie fan myself, and I got excited when the gossip was flying about the two of them. 

I don't want anyone here to think I'm mean, or anyone to hate me here. I admire Alex for his acting abilities anywho. If she's an awesome girl, and the rumors are true, then good. I just wouldn't want to see more miserable pap pictures. Sorry if I came off rude. I was really shipping him and Margot, and I'm having a bad day.

Hope I didn't offend anyone!


----------



## merita

megamoore67 said:


> Thanks for all the recent updates and pictures ladies! I hope all of you are doing well. Reguaring the recent gossip of Alex dating Alexa, I must admit, I wouldn't want to see him with another rack of bones, and this is coming from someone (myself) who is very thin. Personally that seems quite shallow if you can't change up your taste a little. Margot Robbie is perfect, even though I know that wouldn't actually really ever happen...just saying. Anyways, excited to see DOTG.



jeez, that's sounds mighty mean.  She could have some really great qualities outside of being "another rack of bones."  He does not come across as shallow.  To me that is what sets him apart from the rest.


----------



## mlm123

Yes, now reading that, I realize I just made myself seem shallow. It really came off wrong. I just want to see him happy. Look ladies, I've had a horrible day. I know more than anyone what it's liked to be judged for being "too thin". I've even had men complain I'm too thin. I may be a little bitter today, and I hate that came off so mean. I don't think Alex is really shallow, I didn't mean it like it sounded. Sorry!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Meh...don't worry about it @ megamoore....this thread can be a baptism of fire sometimes.  Agree one day, disagree the next. It's all good. 

But posters here are not backward in coming forward either (myself included)

It wasn't only you..IMO there was some ish upthread as well.


----------



## merita

megamoore67 said:


> Yes, now reading that, I realize I just made myself seem shallow. It really came off wrong. I just want to see him happy. Look ladies, I've had a horrible day. I know more than anyone what it's liked to be judged for being "too thin". I've even had men complain I'm too thin. I may be a little bitter today, and I hate that came off so mean. I don't think Alex is really shallow, I didn't mean it like it sounded. Sorry!



no worries  

horrible day here too, been cooped up in the house due to this frigid weather.


----------



## Henares

Thanks for all pics and news. I hope that the weather be better soon. Un abrazo. And, Alex, be happy, please.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for all the photos and info  Lvd the 'avocado toast stage of a relationship' comment 

If Alex and Alexa are together, good for them. If they are just friends good for them too. Like Henares said, just be happy Alex 


-----------


Eta: My breakfast coffee suddenly got much more enjoyable - I won a competition and received this from mycelebrityfantasy this morning  
Some delicious crushed cookies too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Music and low-key foodie places? Sounds like they have something in common anyway, even as friends. Alexa has never really been on my radar save for a few years ago when she really hit her stride as an "it" girl.
> 
> So I guess my opinion is.........no opinion yet.



All I know is that she's a fashionista and likes music and musicians. And Chris Martin. I don't have an impression of her as an actual person.



bluebird8845 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The same story appeared in the London Daily Mail this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> *Apologies if the link doesn't work properly, I'm not sure I've got the hang of this yet!*




Did you paste the link? TPF doesn't like direct copy/pasting of links, sadly. You have to use the 'insert link' icon at the top of the message box to bring up the dialog box to paste the link. 

And that's about the extent of my knowledge of the technical side of things! I can occasionally block quote, insert pictures and post YouTube videos, but not always.



VampFan said:


> Both Lainey and Celebitchy have posts covering the dating rumors today, *but this is my favorite:*
> 
> 
> *You Won't Believe The "Evidence" For Alexa Chung & Alexander Skarsgård's Rumored Relationship*
> 
> 
> Today's dating rumor comes straight out of NYC. Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård were spotted having breakfast together Tuesday morning at Bluebird Coffee Shop in New York, Grazia Daily reports.
> 
> Haley Sacks, a comedian, posted a pic of Chung at the café. But, she mentioned in her comments that she has several blurry pictures of the two together. "They were eating avocado toast and rubbing each other's lower backs. No one knows they are dating except ME and now you," she wrote on Instagram.
> 
> *Grazia Daily also reports the two were out together on Monday evening at a Father John Misty show at the Bowery Ballroom.* A fellow attendee told Grazia they appeared to be in "deep conversation" and Chung was "super animated and into him." But, I think we can all agree that the damning evidence here is the avocado toast.
> 
> You see, there are certain foods that simply aren't ideal for first dates. Among them, spaghetti (too messy), anything with garlic (ruins makeout breath), and avocado toast (stuff in your teeth). So, if Chung and Skarsgård are already at the avocado toast stage of their relationship, then we've got something serious on our hands.
> 
> [URL]http://www.refinery29.com/2015/02/82453/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dating-rumor



That was pretty funny. But, FJM didn't have a concert on Monday, just Thursday and Saturday. Fact checking, who needs it!


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, *Buckeye* - those gossip sites don't have time for fact checking, lol. People even got the date and Alex's age wrong! Ok it may have been simple typo's but they obvious don't employ proof readers either - smh! Eta: People have now corrected - just thought I'd better check, lol.


Eta2: @*bluebird8845* If you go to page 303 of this thread, (just click the down-arrow after the page numbers, and the 'go to page' box will appear), and there is a very quick 'how to' which hopefully will help  If you have any questions just ask, or if you feel easier, send me a pm


----------



## Missmel

VampFan said:


> You see, there are certain foods that simply aren't ideal for first dates. Among them, spaghetti (too messy), anything with garlic (ruins makeout breath), and avocado toast (stuff in your teeth). So, if Chung and Skarsgård are already at the avocado toast stage of their relationship, then we've got something serious on our hands.
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2015/02/82453/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dating-rumor



Well I can see that only being a problem if she actually ate the toast and didn't just sniff it of push it around the plate
 I remember reading a few years ago this waitress saying that Alexa came into her restaurant and ordered food but left without even touching it! Joking aside, it's pretty sad because I think she's even thinner now then she was back then. The fashion world really has a lot to answer for.


----------



## gloomyharlow

megamoore67 said:


> I meant nothing bad by it. I'm sure it came off that way, now reading it. The girl could be the most wonderful girl in the world for all we'd ever know. I guess I'm just surprised how thin she is, and it put me in mind of the Kate Bosworth situation, and that entire thing was just icky. Mainly because of how upset Alex always seemed. The poor man looked miserable. If he would have looked happy with her, I would have enjoyed seeing them together. Personally, they did make a pretty couple, just not a good couple. I've always been a Margot Robbie fan myself, and I got excited when the gossip was flying about the two of them.
> 
> I don't want anyone here to think I'm mean, or anyone to hate me here. I admire Alex for his acting abilities anywho. If she's an awesome girl, and the rumors are true, then good. I just wouldn't want to see more miserable pap pictures. Sorry if I came off rude. I was really shipping him and Margot, and I'm having a bad day.
> 
> Hope I didn't offend anyone!


 
I would love to see Alex date a regular girl, someone not in show business. I don't care if she's skinny, fat, medium or whatever, it's the show business thing that gets me. Margot Robbie is a very nice girl and all, but she's_ a girl_. She's in her early 20's and has stuff she still has to live out. Plus she's an actress. Alexa is also a nice girl, but she is also too young and all she cares about is being on camera and being the "it" girl. There's always gonna be drama there too. He needs to go for someone in her mid - 30's, has lived a little, non-celebrity- show business type, who cares nothings about fame and has no interest in basking in Alex's spotlight. It's been proven that some of the most long lasting relationships with actors, actresses and singers usually consist of one partner not being in show business. Anyway, my 2 cents.




Missmel said:


> Well I can see that only being a problem if she actually ate the toast and didn't just sniff it of push it around the plate
> I remember reading a few years ago this waitress saying that Alexa came into her restaurant and ordered food but left without even touching it! Joking aside, it's pretty sad because I think she's even thinner now then she was back then. The fashion world really has a lot to answer for.


 

I find the fashion world to be evil. I can't even begin to say what I want about that subject. Boils my blood. 




VampFan said:


> Both Lainey and Celebitchy have posts covering the dating rumors today,


 
I saw. "hot or gross?" really Kaiser? Are we in kindergarten?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> I would love to see Alex date a regular girl, someone not in show business. I don't care if she's skinny, fat, medium or whatever, it's the show business thing that gets me. Margot Robbie is a very nice girl and all, but she's_ a girl_. She's in her early 20's and has stuff she still has to live out. Plus she's an actress. *Alexa is also a nice girl, but she is also too young *and all she cares about is being on camera and being the "it" girl. There's always gonna be drama there too. He needs to go for someone in her mid - 30's, has lived a little, non-celebrity- show business type, who cares nothings about fame and has no interest in basking in Alex's spotlight. It's been proven that some of the most long lasting relationships with actors, actresses and singers usually consist of one partner not being in show business. Anyway, my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I find the fashion world to be evil*. I can't even begin to say what I want about that subject. Boils my blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw. "hot or gross?" really Kaiser? *Are we in kindergarten?*



Well, she's 31, so not too young, not really. But as I wrote, I only know about her basic gossip stuff, not how mature she is, or really like as a person.

I like the idea of fashion, there's some amazing stuff, but the emphasis on being actually underweight, not just 'naturally slender', is not a good thing. I know plenty of people who are truly naturally slender and small boned and Karl Lagerfeld would probably tell them to lose weight.

I enjoy some posts on Celebitchy. But I now avoid all dating posts, on whomever, because they just get trolled, both by the author, and then often by commenters. And Cumberbatch posts are on a whole different level of 'fanatic'. 

As for Alex rumors, I'd like some job prospect rumors. It's been a year since Tarzan was announced, and I know he needed his break, but it would be nice to see his name thrown in the mix for some good roles.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I saw that Celebitchy post. It's something about these guys that does it: Cumberbatch, Hiddleston, Hardy and Askars that brings out the worst. 

I generally like Celebitchy - the comments are usually a tad saner than on other sites but yeah....those guys ^^ inspire some hardcore wtf-ness.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I saw that Celebitchy post. It's something about these guys that does it: Cumberbatch, Hiddleston, Hardy and Askars that brings out the worst.
> 
> I generally like Celebitchy - the comments are usually a tad saner than on other sites but yeah....those guys ^^ inspire some hardcore wtf-ness.



I've been loving the comments on Celebitchy for Cumberbatches's wedding. And, I'm not a Cumby fan, but kinda reminds me of any fangirl take on her fangirl "man" dating, marrying, divorcing, someone.

Also, love Michael D's comment on Alex/Alexa. What Squirrel mentioned earlier:

Tall drink of Swedish leche Alexander Skarsgard, who used to hump on Kate Bosworth, may be humping on Alexa Chung, who may have humped on Chris Martin, who may have humped on Kate Bosworth. These hos are just passing each other off to one another and its all fun and games until ASkars makes his way to Goopy Paltrow and Ill never be able to fap to him again (but Ill find a way) 

http://dlisted.com/2015/02/18/night-crumbs-290/


----------



## gloomyharlow

VampFan said:


> Also, love Michael D's comment on Alex/Alexa. What Squirrel mentioned earlier:
> 
> Tall drink of Swedish leche Alexander Skarsgard, who used to hump on Kate Bosworth, may be humping on Alexa Chung, who may have humped on Chris Martin, who may have humped on Kate Bosworth. These hos are just passing each other off to one another and its all fun and games until ASkars makes his way to Goopy Paltrow and Ill never be able to fap to him again (but Ill find a way) 
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2015/02/18/night-crumbs-290/


 

Hollywood is such a cesspool. It's disgusting. All those fluids passing around in that Hollyweird circle...Alex was with Kate, Evan, Amanda...Evan was with Marilyn Manson...Manson's ex-wife Dita did some porn in her early years......it goes on and on.... 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, she's 31, so not too young, not really. But as I wrote, I only know about her basic gossip stuff, not how mature she is, or really like as a person.
> 
> I like the idea of fashion, there's some amazing stuff, but the emphasis on being actually underweight, not just 'naturally slender', is not a good thing. I know plenty of people who are truly naturally slender and small boned and Karl Lagerfeld would probably tell them to lose weight.
> 
> I enjoy some posts on Celebitchy. But I now avoid all dating posts, on whomever, because they just get trolled, both by the author, and then often by commenters. And Cumberbatch posts are on a whole different level of 'fanatic'.
> 
> As for Alex rumors, I'd like some job prospect rumors. It's been a year since Tarzan was announced, and I know he needed his break, but it would be nice to see his name thrown in the mix for some good roles.


 

I hope Alex does TV again. A good series would be cool. Would love to see him on Penny Dreadful or American Horror Story. Films take so long to get done and be released. Maybe he is in NY right now trying to get into theater.  


Magazines in the European market have gotten better. They put some stunning curvy women on the cover of their magazine. Vogue Italy and Elle in France are doing wonders. America on the other hand won't budge. When they do put someone who's not a size 0, they usually just put only their faces and cut off the body, then they heavily Photoshop the face to make it look 10 pounds lighter. If only American magazines caught up and had both skinny models and size 14+ featured together. Maybe in 20 years. 


These are my favorites, scanned by http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/13/tara-lynn-elle-france_n_1273589.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great covers and I agree it would be good to see a range of women on them. 

I do take issue with the term "curvy" though being applied only to the bigger gals. You can be curvy at ANY size (ie the hourglass shape).

Its based on hip/waist/bust ratio's - not weight or the size on your clothing tag.


----------



## bluebird8845

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah, *Buckeye* - those gossip sites don't have time for fact checking, lol. People even got the date and Alex's age wrong! Ok it may have been simple typo's but they obvious don't employ proof readers either - smh! Eta: People have now corrected - just thought I'd better check, lol.
> 
> 
> Eta2: @*bluebird8845* If you go to page 303 of this thread, (just click the down-arrow after the page numbers, and the 'go to page' box will appear), and there is a very quick 'how to' which hopefully will help  If you have any questions just ask, or if you feel easier, send me a pm


Thanks you @Buckeye & @Zola for the technical tips!! Much apreciated, I'll give page 303 a read.

Tbh you didn't miss much in the DM article, it was just the same stuff re-hashed but without the witty humour of "avocado toast" gate 

I'm with you in that it'll be nice to see Alex in some new stuff. I don't understand why Tarzan is taking so long between filming and release, the new Bond film was announced and started filming in Dec 14 and is due in cinemas in Dec 15, so I guess films can be turned around quickly when they want to. But I'm no industry expert.

I keep hoping Alex may come to London & do a play, that would be fab. Apparently Bradly Cooperr is bringing The Elephant Man here, so I live in hope Alex may do something similar!


----------



## Zola24

^ *Bluebird* - Don't worry, a simple 'copy and paste' has never got in the way before  

I know we're impatient to see Tarzan but as the weekend of 4 July is a 'big' release date for movies in the USA, WB were just making sure they signposted their intentions early. (Buckeye made a very good post about why it was July '16, but I can't find it now, which is typical, sorry). But hey a few stills would be so good 

I think we're all holding our breath to see what Alex does next, and yes, theatre in London would be very good  although Gloomy's hoping for NYC, and I'm sure some other ladies are hoping for Stockholm  

Whatever he does I'm sure it'll be amazing  and if he goes off on an adventure, I hope there's a documentary film crew along too - in the interests of science, obviously


----------



## Missmel

Lol Swedish Meatballs on twitter thinks Arctic Monkeys fans are crazy, that must make Askars super stan's delusional then


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I think we're all holding our breath to see what Alex does next, and yes, theatre in London would be very good  although Gloomy's hoping for NYC, and I'm sure some other ladies are hoping for Stockholm



Yes, it would be a dream come true if he did a play in Stockholm 
then I could actually go and see it.  

But I would also be very happy if he did a swedish movie, it´s been a while 
since he worked in Sweden.  I will keep on hoping for a miracle.  
(but the filmindustry is very small and limited here and sadly enough there are not many good swedish films and screenplays).


----------



## Zola24

^ Hey* Red*, I wondered about a Swedish movie too, especially if he could be actively involved in directing/producing, I can see this happening. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  and Alex  

Eta: And they'll require 'extras' too  Oh wait, I've just had an idea for a movie - I'll write it, and you persuade Alex to star in it, and my movie's half written :giggles:


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hey* Red*, I wondered about a Swedish movie too, especially if he could be actively involved in directing/producing, I can see this happening. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  and Alex  Eta: And they'll require 'extras' too  Oh wait, I've just had an idea for a movie - I'll write it, and you persuade Alex to star in it, and my movie's half written :giggles:



Yes, that would be awesome. I will wait for the screenplay, just let me know 

but to be serious I can also see it happening, Alex producing/directing a swedish film, 
not yet but probably some years ahead. I think he also mentioned in an interview that he is interested in directing a film in the future.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, that would be so good for Alex 

Don't call me tho, I'll call you  and any excuse to repost this fab photo 






santress.tumblr.com/post/96259031133/photos-from-the-last-days-of-shooting-true-blood


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, that would be so good for Alex
> 
> Don't call me tho, I'll call you  and any excuse to repost this fab photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santress.tumblr.com/post/96259031133/photos-from-the-last-days-of-shooting-true-blood




The photo!  Sigh!


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, I know - that photo   is all the inspiration I need for my script!  Eta: And 'cos I've just turned the page I'm gonna post it again as it's too good to leave behind 





santress.tumblr.com/post/96259031133/photos-from-the-last-days-of-shooting-true-blood


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, I know - that photo   is all the inspiration I need for my script!


----------



## Idun

RedTopsy said:


> Yes, it would be a dream come true if he did a play in Stockholm
> then I could actually go and see it.
> 
> But I would also be very happy if he did a swedish movie, it´s been a while
> since he worked in Sweden.  I will keep on hoping for a miracle.
> (but the filmindustry is very small and limited here and sadly enough there are not many good swedish films and screenplays).



Not only is the industry small - it seems many of those who are succesful almost all immediately search outside of Sweden to work and don't really return. Unless they're "lucky" and get to do 45 episodes of some kind of cop drama for tv. It's actually quite boring when you think about it  I could see Alex do a thing or two but (IMO) sadly not much more. Unless he gets really lucky and gets to reboot Carl Hamilton


----------



## gloomyharlow

bluebird8845 said:


> Thanks you @Buckeye & @Zola for the technical tips!! Much apreciated, I'll give page 303 a read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you in that it'll be nice to see Alex in some new stuff. I don't understand why Tarzan is taking so long between filming and release, the new Bond film was announced and started filming in Dec 14 and is due in cinemas in Dec 15, so I guess films can be turned around quickly when they want to. But I'm no industry expert.


 
Don't forget Alex's other film "Hidden". He filmed that in 2012 and it's now that there's rumblings that it might be released in 2015. I don't know what happened there but it's 3 years since he filmed that movie and we still have yet to see it. He went through so much hell to film that movie too losing all that weight.


----------



## bluebird8845

Lol, sounds like we've got a career plan for Alex then, just in case he runs out of ideas of his own 

I'd happily travel to Stockholm, I've never been and it looks like it's got a great vibe - I think I'd wait until summer though, it may be a bit cold at the moment.

I sometimes think Alex's career is quite similar to Goerge Clooney, who really hit his stride in movies when he was older (& after being in a TV series) and then has gone on to do quite a bit of directing & producing. Either way I'm looking forward to what Alex does next. I the meantime thank you for the fab pics & updates


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> I think we're all holding our breath to see what Alex does next, and yes, theatre in London would be very good  although Gloomy's hoping for NYC, and I'm sure some other ladies are hoping for Stockholm




If he does theater here in NY and it's on Broadway (as oppose to off Broadway) I better start saving money. Theater tickets are ridiculously expensive. $100 +. I been dying to see http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...oadway.com%2Fshows%2Fhedwig-and-angry-inch%2FHedwig and the Angry Inch  and every time I have enough saved up, something happens that I have to use the money for something else. I was really excited when I heard that John Cameron Mitchell was coming back to reprise his role, but now that it's been announced that he can't do it and that Darren Criss was doing it, I'm like 'eh'. 


I wish Alex would do http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...oadway.com%2Fshows%2Fhedwig-and-angry-inch%2FHedwig and the Angry Inch . It would be awesome and he looks fantastic playing a woman.


----------



## Santress

I would love to see Hedwig too but I'm not in the area.  You need serious pipes for that role.
Too bad about JCM.

Pics from last night at *The Last Magazine and Phillip Lim* party (February 18, 2015, NYC).  He looks good but tired.








(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex looks great thanks Santress  He does look very tired. Too much partying maybe? 


Just adding this here, but nothing new. Like I suspected the girl sold the picture to Perez Hilton. 


From https://vk.com/alexandalexa


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for all the new pic and you gals for all the great plans for his career..  I'll join you to help out. Yes he does look a bit tired, he needs a vacation home in Sweden (preferably in my home.. lol.. ) 

*Zola*, thank you dear for that arm porn pic. .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I saw that Celebitchy post. It's something about these guys that does it: Cumberbatch, Hiddleston, Hardy and Askars that brings out the worst.
> 
> I generally like Celebitchy - the comments are usually a tad saner than on other sites but yeah....those guys ^^ inspire some hardcore wtf-ness.





VampFan said:


> I've been loving the comments on Celebitchy for Cumberbatches's wedding. And, I'm not a Cumby fan, but kinda reminds me of any fangirl take on her fangirl "man" dating, marrying, divorcing, someone.



I'm all for snark, but some of that is a lot of de-lurkers going all conspiracy theory. That's not really my thing.



bluebird8845 said:


> Thanks you @Buckeye & @Zola for the technical tips!! Much apreciated, I'll give page 303 a read.
> 
> Tbh you didn't miss much in the DM article, it was just the same stuff re-hashed but without the witty humour of "avocado toast" gate
> 
> I'm with you in that it'll be nice to see Alex in some new stuff. *I don't understand why Tarzan is taking so long between filming and release, the new Bond film was announced and started filming in Dec 14 and is due in cinemas in Dec 15, so I guess films can be turned around quickly when they want to. But I'm no industry expert.*
> 
> I keep hoping Alex may come to London & do a play, that would be fab. Apparently Bradly Cooperr is bringing The Elephant Man here, so I live in hope Alex may do something similar!



It's not about the time to finish the movie, since I wouldn't be surprised if it's almost done. A lot has to do with the mysterious chessboard/crapshoot ways of scheduling movies, especially for hoped-for blockbusters. The July 4th weekend is a huge movie weekend for the US, so Warners putting it on that weekend next year is a good sign. But in scheduling you don't want to overlap/overshadow your own product, nor hopefully have too much competition from other studios. It's not out of the question for Warners to move it, but if it would be moved earlier, to say this summer, they'd have to get the marketing out now. 
I think of all the movies currently scheduled for July, Tarzan is the only actually completed, some of the ones listed don't even have a finished script, never mind having started filming.
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=bydate&release=theatrical&yr=2016&p=.htm

It's going to be a frustrating, long wait.



Santress said:


> I would love to see Hedwig too but I'm not in the area.  You need serious pipes for that role.
> Too bad about JCM.
> 
> Pics from last night at *The Last Magazine and Phillip Lim* party (February 18, 2015, NYC).  He looks good but tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



He looks like his sweater needs a good de-linting. As I am in possession of multiple lint removers, I offer to help him.


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> If he does theater here in NY and it's on Broadway (as oppose to off Broadway) I better start saving money. Theater tickets are ridiculously expensive. $100 +. I been dying to see http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...oadway.com%2Fshows%2Fhedwig-and-angry-inch%2FHedwig and the Angry Inch  and every time I have enough saved up, something happens that I have to use the money for something else. I was really excited when I heard that John Cameron Mitchell was coming back to reprise his role, but now that it's been announced that he can't do it and that Darren Criss was doing it, I'm like 'eh'.
> 
> 
> I wish Alex would do http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...oadway.com%2Fshows%2Fhedwig-and-angry-inch%2FHedwig and the Angry Inch . It would be awesome and he looks fantastic playing a woman.



I'd DIE to see Alex do Hedwig!!! I saw MCH multiple times on Broadway and it was the best time of my life. I only wish I had thought to see NPH do Hedwig too - but there is some bootleg! 

Edit :: also John Cameron Mitchell did start as Hedwig about a month ago but got an injury, so MCH took back over for this week! His voice is so amazing, he really could be a rockstar.


----------



## Santress

^Agree about JCM.  Amazing voice.  I bought both the Hedwig movie soundtrack and cast (musical) recordings for his voice alone although the whole cast was great.

Alex spotted at the *Rangers* game in *Madison Square Garden* this  evening (February 19, 2015, NYC):





-*liliredd *@ instagr.am






"Alexander Skarsgård does not look pleased as he zoomed in on the Jumbotron."

-*UffeBodin* twitter

https://twitter.com/UffeBodin/status/568584970199040000


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks like a stunned fish!     Hard to ninja at Madison Square Garden, dude....


----------



## a_sussan

He sure looks like he been caught with the hand in cookie jar..  
Poor guy, can't even go to a hockey game without being spotted, not so Ninja now .. huh..! :giggles:


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> I'd DIE to see Alex do Hedwig!!! I saw MCH multiple times on Broadway and it was the best time of my life. I only wish I had thought to see NPH do Hedwig too - but there is some bootleg!
> 
> Edit :: also John Cameron Mitchell did start as Hedwig about a month ago but got an injury, so MCH took back over for this week! His voice is so amazing, he really could be a rockstar.


 
So awesome you got to see the show! I had no idea Michael C Hall could actually sing. 




Santress said:


> ^Agree about JCM.  Amazing voice.  I bought both the Hedwig movie soundtrack and cast (musical) recordings for his voice alone although the whole cast was great.
> 
> Alex spotted at the *Rangers* game in *Madison Square Garden* this  evening (February 19, 2015, NYC):




I have the Hedwig movie on DVD as well as the movie soundtrack and Broadway show with JCM. Love it!


It's nice to see Alex out an about but I feel sorry for the guy. He said in interviews a few times how similar New York was to Sweden and he could be free from all the pap's and such but since he stepped foot in NY, his every move has been documented just like when he's in LA. I'm almost sure he must have felt embarrassed having his face plastered in the center of the Ranger's game in a huge venue like Madison Square Garden. Gosh, I hope all this doesn't make him paranoid again, leave acting and go back to hiding. :ninja:


----------



## Bella2121

OMG was supposed to be at this game tonight!! I'm a huge fan of this forum and have read for awhile!! I'm in NJ and love you guys and all the Alex news etc... forgive my interruption but I saw this post and had to respond!! Santress thank you!! Always watch your posts! You gals are the best! I'm a HUGE NY ranger fan (Henrik Lundquist is another hot swede) so seeing alex at MSG was incredible to me! Anyhoo.. My 2 cents.. All this Alexa/alex news.. Her Twitter had her in London as of yesterday for their fashion week.. He's here being adorable at MSG.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welcome Bella.

You pic didn't appear hon.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I'm not into sports, like at all, so I googled Henrik Lundqvist to see what he looked liked. Very handsome. Are they friends? Maybe Alex was there tonight to show support


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They share a love of the same designer in common

http://www.stephen-f.com/news/tag/henrik-lundqvist/


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Bella!

Alex with Fares Fares and Breanna Sabo at the *Vancouver Canucks vs New York Rangers* game (February 19, 2015, NYC).  Looks like everyone had a lot of fun.

These should tide us over until we get the HQs.


















(My edits, crops/collages, Originals via  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## Santress

(My edits, crops/collages, Originals via  *Skarsgard Gallery*)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress


----------



## bluebird8845

Welcome Bella!

Fab pics - thanks you Santress


----------



## a_sussan

Welcome Bella


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for the great pics!  I am a huge Rangers fan as well.  He looks great!


----------



## Bella2121

Thank you gals!!


----------



## skarsbabe

gloomyharlow said:


> So awesome you got to see the show! I had no idea Michael C Hall could actually sing.



He can!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE6ctN4nnRc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIBHUC1PQFM


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Skarsbabe. MCH has good pipes too.

HQ/Untagged from last night (February 19, 2015):

















(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

That coat has magic powers - it makes him hot even with the hat on, which isn't the greatest look he has going.  Def looks better rested, thanks for the pics, Santress.  I kind of love the family in front of them - everyone's reaction to what's going on in the game is hilarious.


----------



## a_sussan

Must say that Breanna Sabo is a very pretty woman, they look good together even though they probably just are friends. And Alex looks really happy and relaxed, nice to see Fares too.


----------



## jooa

Thanks Santress, Zola for all great pics  Alex looks very handsome and he have a good time, New York is probably better place for him than LA or even Stockholm.

It looks like Fares had his hand on her leg so maybe the girl is Fares close friend


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great photos Santress!




jooa said:


> Thanks Santress, Zola for all great pics  Alex looks very handsome and he have a good time, New York is probably better place for him than LA or even Stockholm.




I think Sweden is the best place for him since he's closer to family. He is stalked too much in LA and NY by pap's. Not that he's not stalked in Sweden, but at least it's by genuine fans and not pap's.


----------



## a_sussan

*jooa*, I saw that now.. lol.. and they sure move around in those seats.. lol..


----------



## gloomyharlow

And the rumors begin.... 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...abo-amid-rumours-s-romancing-Alexa-Chung.html 


http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/20...-breanna-sabo-amid-alexa-chung-dating-rumors/


----------



## merita

She is a very attractive woman.  It is nice to see new pictures.


----------



## Bandwagons

They look so sad in that picture with the empty cup. "WHERE HAS ALL THE BEER GONE??"



Also, I don't want him to be dating Alexa Chung for no other reason than I hate those cutesy couples with matching names. Alex and Alex, Jamie and Jamie, Don and Dawn, etc...It's always annoying.


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the photos, info, and links  hot damn Alex looks so good at the hockey game  and I'm so happy to see him having fun with his friends, even if they did have to share a burger, and then run out of drink 

And welcome Bella


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> He can!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE6ctN4nnRc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIBHUC1PQFM


 


He does have a great voice thanks for sharing the video links! I saw this today while taking the subway. I guess they haven't had the chance to change the new Hedwig lead yet and post the new posters. 


Sorry off topic, just thought of you guys when I saw the subway poster and had to take a picture


----------



## gloomyharlow

merita said:


> She is a very attractive woman.  It is nice to see new pictures.


 
She resembles a lot of the his ex's from Sweden.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, she's at least better in terms of style and looks. She has more hits than misses unlike Beige. What her actual occupation is ... I don't know but I'd rather sit front row at the fashion weeks than doing what I've currently have to do.
Last summer I attempted to rock her hairstyle (and also because it was very hot in Berlin). Needless to say I am currently growing out my bangs. Not everybody can wear it and I am always forgetting that I get annoyed by my bangs after a week.


----------



## sydneygirl_1988

Hey all been MIA.
Ive had a busy summer helping my parents move, study for an exam (Aced it!!) started watching about 5 million new shows and then spent the arvos at the beach. I have 2 weeks until uni starts again. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! and hello to all the new people 

Ive missed so many rumors on the internet lately like Prince Harry is now dating Emma Watson?? I did not see that coming. 
I know Alexa but who is the other one?? 

Thanks for all the pics everyone!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Hey all been MIA.
> Ive had a busy summer helping my parents move, study for an exam (Aced it!!) started watching about 5 million new shows and then spent the arvos at the beach. I have 2 weeks until uni starts again.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! and hello to all the new people
> 
> Ive missed so many rumors on the internet lately like Prince Harry is now dating Emma Watson?? I did not see that coming.
> I know Alexa but who is the other one??
> 
> Thanks for all the pics everyone!!




Welcome back stranger! Good news on the exam!

As for Emma and Harry, the original 'source' for this is Woman's Day in Australia, so I don't know how truthful that rumor is, not knowing the reliability of WD.
As for the woman with Alex and Fares, the internet informs me she is Breanna Sabo, a Canadian model.
So in the last month Alex has now had three girlfriends, so he's keeping himself busy while he's unemployed!


----------



## melmelx83

wow nice pics. glad to see him having fun. i just find it funny that everytime alex is pictured with a woman they automatically become "lovers". like seriously? hot men are allowed to have friends that are girls. drives me nuts.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, she's at least better in terms of style and looks. She has more hits than misses unlike Beige. What her actual occupation is ... I don't know but I'd rather sit front row at the fashion weeks than doing what I've currently have to do.
> Last summer I attempted to rock her hairstyle (and also because it was very hot in Berlin). Needless to say I am currently growing out my bangs. Not everybody can wear it and I am always forgetting that I get annoyed by my bangs after a week.




Are you talking about Alexa's hair? I always wanted to have straight hair and bangs. It's really edgy and cool to have that hairstyle. I have naturally curly hair but it can be straighten and everything, but my face looks terrible when I have bangs. I figured I have a round face and bangs should look awesome on a round face, but in my case it doesn't. I have a small forehead too. 


With bangs you always looks edgy. Love this photo of Alexa.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So in the last month Alex has now had *three girlfriends*, so he's keeping himself busy while he's unemployed!


 
3? No....you mean 4. I count 4. Remember two of his girlfriends were at Sundance. Remember the sassy lady with the black coat? They were actually holding hands so it's legit.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

melmelx83 said:


> wow nice pics. glad to see him having fun. i just find it funny that *everytime alex is pictured with a woman they automatically become "lovers". like seriously?* hot men are allowed to have friends that are girls. drives me nuts.



That wouldn't be any gossip fun, would it? 



gloomyharlow said:


> 3? *No....you mean 4. I count 4. *Remember two of his girlfriends were at Sundance. Remember the sassy lady with the black coat? They were actually holding hands so it's legit.



(Smacks forhead V-8 style) Of course, I forgot Marielle Heller's mom!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey Syd!!!!!

Lawd. Time to update Sgt.Colbert's Lonely Heart Club's collage?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey Syd!!!!!
> 
> Lawd. Time to update Sgt.Colbert's Lonely Heart Club's collage?



I was hoping you'd mention that! Of course, you're going to need more room, but that's the fun of it.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, it looks it's about time fore an update


----------



## Slither

Well now I'm curious...


----------



## Zola24

sydneygirl_1988 said:


> Hey all been MIA.
> Ive had a busy summer helping my parents move, study for an exam (Aced it!!) started watching about 5 million new shows and then spent the arvos at the beach. I have 2 weeks until uni starts again.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! and hello to all the new people
> 
> Ive missed so many rumors on the internet lately like Prince Harry is now dating Emma Watson?? I did not see that coming.
> I know Alexa but who is the other one??
> 
> Thanks for all the pics everyone!!



Hiya Sydneygirl  moving is so stressy, and such a good time to de-clutter, and I'm sure your parents appreciated all your help. A new chapter hey  Congrats on your exam result  enjoy your last 2 weeks of freedom  before uni starts again. Have fun, stay safe &#9829;x

-----------



> ratherbeinstockholm:
> 
> I found a place to watch last nights rangers/canucks game in hopes of seeing Alex.well I did even betterI found a clip of the scoreboardthey first show the teacup humans scene from tb, then him. Scroll in about 30 seconds.
> 
> http://ratherbeinstockholm.tumblr.com/post/111617577593




Hah, Alex is certainly keeping the gossip sites, (and us), busy  even though JJ and Lainey are now on the Skarsanna case neither of them mentioned that Alexa has been in London since at least 20 Feb for Ldn Fashion Week  
Whatever, I'm sure Alex will just keep doing his thing and hanging with his friends, be happy man


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> -----------
> 
> Quote:
> ratherbeinstockholm:
> 
> I found a place to watch last nights rangers/canucks game in hopes of seeing Alex&#65533;.well I did even better&#65533;I found a clip of the scoreboard&#65533;they first show the &#65533;teacup humans&#65533; scene from tb, then him. Scroll in about 30 seconds.
> 
> http://ratherbeinstockholm.tumblr.com/post/111617577593


 

OMG  :weird: 


No wonder he had that look on his face. He's like sitting there watching a game and all of a sudden he looks up and there's the character he'd been playing for 7 years looking down at him then they show his own face sitting in the audience. 

It's times like that I'm glad I'm not famous. 

Poor guy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol. Classic. Poor Skars.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I wonder what Fares thinks about all this seeing all the attention Alex gets, to the point the press falsely saying that he was on a date with his lady. That's the price of fame I guess.


----------



## audiogirl

Is Breanna dating Fares?


----------



## merita

gloomyharlow said:


> I wonder what Fares thinks about all this seeing all the attention Alex gets, to the point the press falsely saying that he was on a date with his lady. That's the price of fame I guess.


Fares is probably used to it.  Who knows who is dating whom....I found the burger thing intriguing.


----------



## jooa

^^ ... but in fact we don't even know if Alex ate this burger or not (he always looks a little bit strange eating  ) or if the girl ate it at all because she could only hold it for a while asked by Alex, or three of them ate it, we know that this burger is given by Fares Fares and already looked bitten and that Alex and the girl had it in their hands 
Those photos are maybe three brief moments of the match and from them you can read nothing personal, only the fact that all of them had a good time


----------



## Zola24

^ @*merita* I'm sure you're right re Fares  and you're not the only one who finds the burger thing intriguing  http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...th-model-Breanna-Sabo/37661?celebrityId=20775

And as we are a 'gossip' forum, I also think the blond lady sitting next to Breanna may have been with them 



as-tpfpg450-santressviacharacteristicallyexuberant


@*jooa* - exactly  all photos are just a brief moment of time  and they did seem to be enjoying themselves so yeah it's all good


----------



## jooa

Zola24 said:


> And as we are a 'gossip' forum, I also think the blond lady sitting next to Breanna may have been with them


Rather not, on most of the photos she is sitting with his back to them


----------



## Zola24

^ @*jooa* - just my random thoughts


----------



## jooa

Something funny 



> Over at ACME, where _Last Magazine_ honchos Tenzin Wild and  Magnus Berger were hosting a dinner alongside Phillip Lim, the  atmosphere was moody, indeed. Lim had recruited Sebastien Perrin, who  creates his show soundtracks, to provide an aural backdrop for the meal.  This is from _The Knick_, Perrin said of one particularly  eerie number, referring to Steven Soderberghs ultra-gory Cinemax series  set in ye olde New York. That show is _so_ dark, agreed Lim,  tucking into some steak. *The vibe was lighter in another corner, where a  few people were trying to decide who was the prettiest party  guestDaria Werbowy or Last Mag cover girl Liya Kebede. Answer: Alexander Skarsgaard.*


source: http://www.style.com/culture/parties/2015/last-mag-byredo-michael-kors-miranda-nyfw-parties-021915

According to the site of the last magazine Fares Fares was at the party too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hahaha!!!!!   Thanks for the laugh Jooa. Indeed I bet Alex is the prettiest in a LOT of rooms.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That video does explain why he looked so very perplexed and mortified in the still shot. And I had thought it was nice that that they had at least spelled his name correctly, instead of making him a Sarsgaard. Apparently whoever works with the JumboTron is quite the Alex/TB fan. 

As for the Last Party question, Alex is always the prettiest in any room!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I thought they normally just show the celebrity in the crowd and that's it. Is it just at hockey games where they air clips of the actor's tv show or movie? Maybe they knew he was coming or comped him the tickets and had the clip ready? Kind of strange.

I'm very surprised that he doesn't have any new project lined up yet.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Hey Syd!

Love the burger mystery comments, I was wondering the same thing.  Re the jumbotron, I had a friend who was in PR at Madison Square Garden -they know which VIPs are coming, typically they get their tickets from the team, so that's how they are cued up on where they are sitting. It isn't random. But eek, that would have been weird to see Eric if you were Alex and just hanging out.

ETA:  oh, and Free, get on it girl! Before you know it, he'll have added two more by the end of the weekend..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Hey Syd!
> 
> Love the burger mystery comments, I was wondering the same thing.  Re the jumbotron, I had a friend who was in PR at Madison Square Garden -they know which VIPs are coming, typically they get their tickets from the team, so that's how they are cued up on where they are sitting. It isn't random. But eek, that would have been weird to see Eric if you were Alex and just hanging out.
> 
> ETA:  oh, and Free, get on it girl! Before you know it, he'll have added two more by the end of the weekend..



I'm sticking with my delusion that the Jumbrotron operators are Alex fans. Though, if they were comped the tickets you'd think they they could afford more than one burger between them.


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. maybe the cash is tight..


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm sticking with my delusion that the Jumbrotron operators are Alex fans. Though, if they were comped the tickets *you'd think they they could afford more than one burger between them.*



BC, this is a man who can't seem to find a winter coat most days and has probably two t-shirts in his closet.  Thrifty is his middle name.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He can't afford his own burger, a winter coat, or gloves, nor more than a few pairs of jeans and t-shirts and shoes. The man needs a job!


----------



## bluebird8845

Loving the updates & comments on burger-gate, thanks all :giggles:

I have a question for you, how do you pronounce the name of Alex's friend Fares Fares......is it Fares as in "bus fares" or Far-ez?  It's just in case of the highly unlikely event of me ever meeting Alex, I'd hate to get the name of his best mate wrong :shame:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OT: Oscar day. Look out for my blog...I have a bet on the winners. Loser has to dye their hair - blue. And post photos by the end of the week . LOL.

Hopefully Alex goes to some Oscar parties.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

bluebird8845 said:


> Loving the updates & comments on burger-gate, thanks all :giggles:
> 
> I have a question for you, how do you pronounce the name of Alex's friend Fares Fares......is it Fares as in "bus fares" or *Far-ez*?  It's just in case of the highly unlikely event of me ever meeting Alex, I'd hate to get the name of his best mate wrong :shame:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




FreeSpirit71 said:


> OT: Oscar day. Look out for my *blog*...I have a bet on the winners. Loser has to dye their hair - *blue*. And post photos by the end of the week . LOL.
> 
> Hopefully Alex goes to some Oscar parties.




Your blog or Tumblr?  Can I dye my hair red instead of blue?

I'll be very surprised to see Alex at any parties. The CAA party was Friday, and no sign. He hasn't gone to the VF party since 2012, and that may have been related to Battleship promo. Perhaps next year he'll be more visible during awards weekend. I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the love that DOATG got at Sundance translates in to something come awards time, more likely Spirit Awards.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I always called him "Fares" in my head. A while back someone posted that it's pronounced like "Paris" and it's been hard trying to adjust.


----------



## bluebird8845

Wow! You peeps are, that was super quick! Thank you for the tips


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

My resident director in college, her boyfriend (and I think now-husband) was from Syria, he's a Fares. So that's how I know.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
> 
> 
> *Y[*B]our blog or Tumblr?[/B]  Can I dye my hair red instead of blue?
> 
> I'll be very surprised to see Alex at any parties. The CAA party was Friday, and no sign. He hasn't gone to the VF party since 2012, and that may have been related to Battleship promo. Perhaps next year he'll be more visible during awards weekend. I'm crossing my fingers and toes that the love that DOATG got at Sundance translates in to something come awards time, more likely Spirit Awards.




Tumblr


----------



## skarsbabe

LOL the jumbotron video is the best thing I've seen all day. He looks SO like trying to be incognito but his cover was blown. I'd be confused though too if they put a clip on of me. That's the part I don't get.

Oh well, he's cute as hell - like always


----------



## Bella2121

Hello everyone! New directors/new films festival is in NYC and DOATG is playing opening night which is March 18... I'm going to try and get tickets! I wonder if he'll be there?!!! Hmmmm


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, according to this interview his name sounds more like Far-ez which I always thought is the right way given it's an Arabic name not an anglophone one.


----------



## a_sussan

Bag, me and and a lot of Swedes pronounce it like 
Far-eez


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> Bag, me and and a lot of Swedes pronounce it like
> Far-eez



Well yeah, that's what I mean. You definitely have to pronounce the *e*. I don't know how to describe it, like Fah-reez.


----------



## bluebird8845

BagBerry13 said:


> Well yeah, that's what I mean. You definitely have to pronounce the *e*. I don't know how to describe it, like Fah-reez.


Thanks all for the advice everyone, I was quite intrigued how to pronounce it. Unlikely I'll ever need to use it though!

Hope those of you in/around NY are lucky with getting tickets for DOATG, please post lots of pics for those of us stuck in London with no planned release date


----------



## a_sussan

Yes Bag, that's just the way..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I suspect Fares is used to variations in pronunciation, however accurate they are. 

Here's the info on the film fest next month:

February 23, 2015 | 11:00AM PT                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   * Gordon Cox *

                                         Legit Editor                                         @GCoxVariety 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Marie Hellers The Diary of a Teenage Girl, the Sundance favorite that recently earned a prize at the Berlin Film Festival, will open the 44th annual outing of New Directors/New Films, the New York festival presented every year by the Museum of Modern Art and the Film Society of Lincoln Center.
 Diary of a Teenage Girl, picked up at Sundance by Sony Pictures Classics and starring Bel Powley in a sexual coming-of-age story that also features Kristen Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard, joins a New Directors/New Films slate that  now totals 26 features and 16 shorts. Other festival-award winners to  screen in the festival include Indian director Chaitanya Tamhanes look  at a trumped-up court case, Court, which won awards in Venice and  Mumbai; Britni Wests Slamdance alum Tired Moonlight, a verite  portrait of a small Montana town; and Locarno statuette-magnet The  Fool, Yuriy Bykovs tale of civic corruption in modern-day Russia.
 As previously announced, ND/NF closes this year with Rick Alversons  Entertainment. The 2015 edition of New Directors/New Films run March  18-29.


http://variety.com/2015/film/news/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-new-directors-new-films-2015-1201439641/


http://newdirectors.org/


@bluebird, there isn't a known release date here in the States either.  I'm hopeful that we'll be getting more info on that soon.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, looks like Stephen M. got his next job nailed down. And I'm sure it'll be better than TB. He's starring in Kurt Sutter's new show alongside Katey Sagal. And he's allowed to go back to England (well, Wales actually).


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well good for him. I didn't like his portrayal of Bill. I was kind of in the conspiracy camp of S&A working to marginalize Eric Northman's development. Anna always seems sour. But now the show's over! So good luck Mr. Moyer! Hopefully the new series will have a long and prosperous run despite Sutter being quite the egomaniacal immature Twitter fool.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> Well good for him. I didn't like his portrayal of Bill. I was kind of in the conspiracy camp of S&A working to marginalize Eric Northman's development. Anna always seems sour. But now the show's over! So good luck Mr. Moyer! Hopefully the new series will have a long and prosperous run despite Sutter being quite the egomaniacal immature Twitter fool.



Well, his last show definitely was more successful than TB. And he at least knew what he did until the end.

He admitted that most of the stuff he does on Twitter is to keep the people interested in the show. That was at least the case for SoA. It was about ratings. If he goes on a rant people will talk about it and hence tune into the show.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I agree, SoA is the better show by far. Kurt's a pill tho. I don't think it's just to get people talking. That might be his spin after he presses send but frequent temper tantrums is not a good look.  I think Charlie and the gang managed to elevate the writing which was sometimes subpar.

Speaking of Charlie, it would be so nice if you contributed to his thread again. Lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If we're talking ratings, no they were actually pretty even. Let's keep it real and not disparage True Blood for the sake of it.  Despite how it ended, at the beginning it was lauded as groundbreaking - and even at the end it rated consistently well. And it's first five seasons they got numerous awards including a Golden Globe and an Emmy.

*SOA Ratings*

Season 1  	 2.2 million
Season 2 	 4.33
Season 3 	 3.23
Season 4  	4.24
Season 5 	4.40
Season 6 	4.60
Season 7 	4.45


*True Blood ratings*

Season 1 	2.45
Season 2 	4.28
Season 3 	4.97
Season 4 	4.97
Season 5 	4.67
Season 6 	4.24
Season 7 	4.50


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> I agree, SoA is the better show by far. Kurt's a pill tho. I don't think it's just to get people talking. That might be his spin after he presses send but frequent temper tantrums is not a good look.  I think Charlie and the gang managed to elevate the writing which was sometimes subpar.
> 
> Speaking of Charlie, it would be so nice if you contributed to his thread again. Lol.



Well, Charlie had a shouting match in the earlier seasons with Sutter and after that they were on common ground. Maybe that helped too. But Sutter at least always knew it'll end after 7 seasons.

I won't be posting a thing there until those crazies are gone. I can't deal with that amount of fangirl "enthusiasm" and stupidity.

Yeah I know that SoA was under the radar in the early seasons but they won a Globe too. After that they were outright ignored by any award show even though Charlie would've deserved one for several seasons. I think part of that was the way Sutter conducted himself.

*ETA:* Sorry when I said successful I meant critically and in terms of quality.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Stephen is incredibly talented. I don't know if any of you saw it, but there was a live TV broadcast of the Sound Of Music, and Moyer was the best thing about it. He's a fantastic singer and his acting was great. 


Here's a clip from the musical, he comes in at 2:06 http://youtu.be/VEnqexrGrgM


I didn't mind him as Bill. Bill was despicable in the books and Stephen brought that out. I'm glad to see him working again. 


Anna is a different story...she wasn't even believable as a 70's groupie. Hope she likes Wales.


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't get _The Sound of Music_. At all! What's the obsession about?


----------



## Ms Kiah

Carrol said:


> imo, EVERYTHING about that horrible Sound of Music thing was dire. Everything.
> 
> Well, all the people making jokes on Twitter about it was enjoyable.
> 
> lol Charlie Hunnam was also by far the worst thing about Sons of Anarchy. If he was off the show I doubt most people would have cared.


 
Come again? Lol. Charlie as Jax was the whole show.

The hills are always alive with the sound of music? Gaga did a great job at the Oscars.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Carrol said:


> imo, EVERYTHING about that horrible Sound of Music thing was dire. Everything.
> 
> Well, all the people making jokes on Twitter about it was enjoyable.
> 
> 
> lol Charlie Hunnam was also by far the worst thing about Sons of Anarchy. If he was off the show I doubt most people would have cared.


 

I don't care what people on twitter were saying. I didn't think it was brilliant or anything but I did love Stephen's performance and he was in fact the highlight of the whole thing.




Ms Kiah said:


> Come again? Lol. Charlie as Jax was the whole show.
> 
> The hills are always alive with the sound of music? Gaga did a great job at the Oscars.


 
Lady Gaga was perfection at the Oscars. What a voice! Between that and her album with Tony Bennett, I hope she sings in her next album or does another one with Tony. She is too talented to be doing all those dumb "ooo raaah ooorah rah rah, ga ga, rah mah mah, " vocals.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> *Come again? Lol. Charlie as Jax was the whole show.*
> 
> The hills are always alive with the sound of music? Gaga did a great job at the Oscars.



Oh he sure was! Those buns of steel made the ladies come back every time. 
But seriously, I mean season 3, hellooo. Season 3 was also basically his audition to play Kurt Cobain. Please make it happen! Then season 5 to 7. That man is just brilliant.


----------



## NovemberRain

Can't you talk about SoA or that guy in his own thread? I have no interest in reading about him. I came here to read about ASkars. Not meant to be a *****y post, just when i see a new post in the thread i think it's related to ASkars and it isn't.


----------



## BagBerry13

Sorry but I guess there won't be any news about Alex any time soon. Except he gets secretly married or decides to join Dancing with the Stars.

*ETA:* And you should know by now that if it's not Santress there most likely won't be posted news.


----------



## NovemberRain

I don't see how news about Alex has anything to do with posting in the correct threads.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I mean, have you ever read this thread before? There's very little Alex related posts here if he's not doing much but the thread is always on the 1st page.

Um, how about Charlie seems to have replaced Alex at Calvin Klein? Good choice?


http://static.thefrisky.com/uploads/2014/09/05/charlie-hunnam-reveal-ads-600x450.jpg


----------



## RedTopsy

Ok, back to the topic of this thread, Alex  

This photo by Michael Friberg (portraits), from Sundance.  
(have not seen it before)










http://www.michaelfriberg.com/new-gallery-2/q45jb5gbrfaxjb4m3tc2tnk6q09xsc


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Firstly, Santress isn't the only one who posts news. 

Second the constant pitting of Alex vs "X" or True Blood vs "X" is more than a little tired. Sorry your faves aren't doing more but the relevance to this thread is approximately...zero.

Threads have different titles for a good reason y'all.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> I mean, have you ever read this thread before? There's very little Alex related posts here if he's not doing much but the thread is always on the 1st page.
> 
> Um, how about Charlie seems to have replaced Alex at Calvin Klein? Good choice?
> 
> 
> http://static.thefrisky.com/uploads/2014/09/05/charlie-hunnam-reveal-ads-600x450.jpg


----------



## Idun

Charlie does nothing for me but I think he fits the Calvin Klein brand better than Alex. Alex looked great in the ads but to me he's not really a perfumd ad kind of guy really..

I think it's sort of normal for brands to change faces once in a while. I think this may simple be a new face (for another perfume) more than a replacement. I doubt Alex is still on contract for them though.


----------



## Ms Kiah

A few posts talking about Stephen and Charlie causing a stir? There's so much off topic stuff posted here by everyone that this is now causing an issue? I've read posts here about people's jobs, schedules, health, vacations, plans, movies they've seen, music they listen to, hair, other celebrities, random thanks and hi's, etc. That's normal back and forth. I honestly don't get the scolding about posts about The Sound of Music and Charlie. I wish there was a handbook about what's allowed and what's not. It would be so much easier.

Anyway, nice portrait of Alex. I thought he would do more for Calvin Klein but it was a few appearances and a wrap.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The hypocrisy is pretty clear. Posters on this thread get upset when threads on other faves are diluted with talk of other actors. Heck even their girlfriends are sometimes no bueno in a discussion.

Its an Alex thread. People come here to read about him. Not Charlie Hunnum. And Charlie has his own thread. Yay!


----------



## merita

Ms Kiah said:


> A few posts talking about Stephen and Charlie causing a stir? There's so much off topic stuff posted here by everyone that this is now causing an issue? I've read posts here about people's jobs, schedules, health, vacations, plans, movies they've seen, music they listen to, hair, other celebrities, random thanks and hi's, etc. That's normal back and forth. I honestly don't get the scolding about posts about The Sound of Music and Charlie. I wish there was a handbook about what's allowed and what's not. It would be so much easier.
> 
> Anyway, nice portrait of Alex. I thought he would do more for Calvin Klein but it was a few appearances and a wrap.


 
I'm a fan of SOA and Charlie, so I don't mind at all.  A few off topic posts are better than no posts at all.


----------



## gloomyharlow

RedTopsy said:


> Ok, back to the topic of this thread, Alex
> 
> This photo by Michael Friberg (portraits), from Sundance.
> (have not seen it before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelfriberg.com/new-gallery-2/q45jb5gbrfaxjb4m3tc2tnk6q09xsc


 
Even more handsome in color 



Ms Kiah said:


> Anyway, nice portrait of Alex. I thought he would do more for Calvin Klein but it was a few appearances and a wrap.


 
Maybe Alex will be hired again. I loved his campaign for CK. Classy and sexy. 



Ms Kiah said:


> Um, how about Charlie seems to have replaced Alex at Calvin Klein? Good choice?
> 
> 
> http://static.thefrisky.com/uploads/2014/09/05/charlie-hunnam-reveal-ads-600x450.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Bless Charlie but the CK Ad looks boring. I blame the person running and directing the Ad, not Charlie himself. As for Alex being replaced, this is show buisness. Maybe because Charlie's star is up right now CK hired him.... and Alex's star is a little down right now since TB is done and he's not working. Maybe Tarzan will change that.


----------



## VampFan

"Sneak Peek" pictures of Tarzan posted yesterday. I think I've seen these before. No Alex, but Margot and Christoph Waltz are featured.

http://www.sneakpeek.ca/2015/02/tarzan-enter-margot-robbie.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here you go Vamp - and THANKS!!

Sneak Peek images from the UK set of director David Yates' upcoming 3D live-action "Tarzan" movie, with actress Margot Robbie as 'Jane Porter', love interest of 'Lord Greystoke' held as a prisoner on a paddleboat with Christoph Waltz as the villain 'Captain Rom': 

...it has been years since the man once known as 'Tarzan' (Alexander Skarsgård ) left the jungles of Africa behind for a gentrified life as 'John Clayton III', aka 'Lord Greystoke' with his beloved wife, 'Jane' at his side.


----------



## merita

I really hope that he does line up some other interesting projects.  I have no desire to see Tarzan.


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhh!!!! I´m worried about Alex´s career.:cry: Do you really think his career goes down ?
__
_



_


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Henares said:


> Ohhhhh!!!! I´m worried about Alex´s career.:cry: Do you really think his career goes down ?
> __
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



Nope! Taking a well-earned break and choosing carefully before Tarzan hits


----------



## Henares

I´ll be better now. Thank you, Free.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Those sneak peek pics are from the Daily Mail from last summer. After which WB seemed to be very sure no one else got near that particular set with a camera when they were actually filming. Pity.

And yes, while I'd love to hear about a new project of Alex's, I think he's taking a break and trying to make sure he chooses as wisely as possible for the next role. Or, he's just so busy with all his girlfriends he doesn't have time to act


----------



## Hannaheart

I don't care what we talk about as long as we get Alex pics and info when available.  BTW I like Stephen Moyer in True Blood and Sound of Music


----------



## Zola24

Thank you *Red* for posting the gorgeous photo by Michael Friberg  I don't think I've seen it before either 

------------------

It's good to see another 'Alexander' also has a sense of humour 




Eta: I can just see that conversation going down in the newsroom, "He's tall, blond, called Alexander something" "Ahh must be Skarsgård" :giggles:


-----------------

CBLAskars &#8207;@CBLAskars 10h
#Alexander Skarsgard #In case you weren't sure about going to his next movie. Remember this important fact...




CBLA's excellent colourization


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex in NYC (February 25, 2015):





"Oh you know just hanging with Alexander Skarsgard going to see our friend Anna Camp in Verite at Lincoln Center. NBD. #verite #alexander skaragard #true blood #eric northman."

-*snookisnackhouse* @ instagr.am


----------



## bluebird8845

Santress said:


> Fan photo of Alex in NYC (February 25, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh you know just hanging with Alexander Skarsgard going to see our friend Anna Camp in Verite at Lincoln Center. NBD. #verite #alexander skaragard #true blood #eric northman."
> 
> -*snookisnackhouse* @ instagr.am


Thanks Santress for the pic, I was getting worried that Alex had gone into hibernation again. It's great that he's out & about & giving us new pics


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Glad to see that he's emerged from 'hiding' and is out supporting Anna.

And Margo Robbie teases us:

She's Jane in the latest movie adaptation of Tarzan, opposite Alexander Skarsgard  "He's naked the whole film. Firsthand, ladies, I'm telling you, his body ... " 


http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...dalby-into-a-global-star-20150225-13nr4y.html
​


----------



## melmelx83

i love the new portrait. absolutely sexy. as for calvin klein, i think both alex and charlie are sexy for the campaign. id take either!


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Glad to see that he's emerged from 'hiding' and is out supporting Anna.
> 
> And Margo Robbie teases us:
> 
> She's Jane in the latest movie adaptation of Tarzan, opposite Alexander Skarsgard  "He's naked the whole film. Firsthand, ladies, I'm telling you, his body ... " ​
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...dalby-into-a-global-star-20150225-13nr4y.html​


 
But does he show balls? It's all about the balls.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> But does he show balls? It's all about the balls.



Wait, What?


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wait, What?


 

(minus the fire) 







Yup


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.  Girls. .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Love the gifs. Sadly, you know that while he'll not have a loincloth, he'll have to have something covering up his dangly bits. Can't have an X-rated Tarzan. Though, it would probably be the most successful x-rated film in history.
I suspect it'll end up being ripped pants, pants that he was wearing before he loses the civilized veneer and returns to being Tarzan.


----------



## skarsbabe

seeing any tidbits of Alexanders tidbits will be much appreciated here!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, what do you know, I'm posting news.

2 days ago.....








> icecreamassassin
> 2 days ago
> I love this man ! Alexander skaarsgaard sweetest man ever! I ha to steal a shot


----------



## Bella2121

Nice! That is one hot man...


----------



## bluebird8845

What a lovely set of pics to start the day with. I never get tired of seeing him - thanks all


----------



## Henares

¡Qué guapísimooooooo! Thank you for  all. I love this kind of pics.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, Buckeye, Free, Red, Vamp, Ms. Kiah, Zola & anyone else I missed.


----------



## Santress

Have you ladies seen this?





My Collage, Sources:

https://twitter.com/BauervanStraten/status/571782252746571778

http://www.zimbio.com/A+to+Zim/articles/PT4GXXuh2QB/Zim+Once+Upon+Time+Star+Kristin+Bauer+van

Some pics of our favorite duo:




















Sources:   Originals:  *Zimbio* & *True-Blood.net*

Also up on my tumblr:

http://santress.tumblr.com/post/112353889753/sources-kristin-bauer-van-straten-twitter


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress, you are reminding me of what I loved about TB.  I'm going to miss those two.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku *Buckeye* for Margot's Tarzan quote  and tku *Free* for the fan photo 
Tku *Santress* too for Kristin's tweet  and your great post :'D Krislex are just adorable and I'm sure they will always be great friends 
*Squirrel*, yes, they were one of the best things about True Blood and we are going to miss them :'(

Oh, and 'cos it's me :shame: 'not news' but pretty  eta: and new edits to tumblr


















adrichi


----------



## Henares

This pics and gifs make me cry of love! Thank you over and over again...


----------



## Zola24

^ Henares - prepare to cry with love a little more  not news but new gifs  As well as being extremely sexy, Alex is such an adorable dork 















henricavyll


----------



## a_sussan

*Zola * I knew I could trust you to bring me sweet gifs on a cloudy day.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah tku Sussan  I don't know about 'cloudy', it's freezing here - apparently the Arctic blast is from Sweden which is not quite the gift I was hoping for 

















switchbladekiller


----------



## a_sussan

Aha.. sorry..


----------



## Zola24

alexander-sexgard now serjaime


----------



## skarsbabe

oh dear goodness, could he be any cuter in ZOLA's gifs?!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress and Zola for the great pics and gifs. 
Hot, sexy and cute. 

I'm waiting for the DOTG-trailer though.


----------



## Zola24

skarsbabe said:


> oh dear goodness, could he be any cuter in ZOLA's gifs?!



 Those gifs from henricavyll, switchbladekiller, and alexander-sexgard/serjaime are gorgeous  and yes, Alex could not be cuter or sexier  




RedTopsy said:


> Thank you Santress and Zola for the great pics and gifs.
> Hot, sexy and cute.
> 
> I'm waiting for the DOTG-trailer though.



Tku  and yes, a trailer for tdoatg is so needed  I haven't heard anything new about planned distribution/screenings in Europe, and the only thing scheduled, (as far as I'm aware), in the US, is the prem at the New Directors/New Films festival on 18 March in NYC - let's hope it generates a lot more audience interest and demand 

Eta: Oh almost forgot  for those fortunate enough to be in NYC on 18 March more info http://newdirectors.org/film/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## Bella2121

I'm going to try to get tickets... wish me luck I have a feeling it's going to sell out right away!


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh *Bella*  I wish you all the luck in the world  there is a chance, as two performances on the same night, anything is possible 
If not, this could be your chance for internet stardom (lol) when you start an on-line campaign for more showings  Hey, what's to lose?


----------



## Bella2121

I agree! I hope this movie does well! I read the book and it was crazy so I cannot wait to see him in the roll as Monroe.. Should be interesting! Fingers crossed.. Thank you ladies btw for all the great pics, gifs etc! Look forward to them daily


----------



## Zola24

^ Hey, If you're unlucky, I'll be your campaign manager  Btw I don't know how expensive/exclusive the Film Society/MoMA is, as it should be a fun and interesting organisation to be part of anyway. And first dibs on those tickets  In the meantime, I have my fingers, (and toes lol), crossed for you, and tdoatg. 
[I'm in 'knots' over Tarzan ]

And yes, this thread is a lovely place to hang out


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> Eta: Oh almost forgot  for those fortunate enough to be in NYC on 18 March more info http://newdirectors.org/film/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


 

I would LOVE to go to this, but it will all depend on what time it is.  I don't have 24 hour homecare for my mom so I have to be home by 7:30 PM.  I don't see any time on the website, just price.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh Gloomy :cry: it's 7pm and 8pm, (in the boxes to the right of tdoatg blurb), I feel for you lady 

Eta: Hold on, I'll just check that!! Eta2: This is a link to the full festival website http://newdirectors.org/ and it says 7 and 8 pm there too. It might be worth 'phoning them but *hugs you tightly*


---------------

Eta3: Is it just me but have tpf stopped sending reply/quote notifications? :wondering


----------



## skarsbabe

good luck ladies! be sure to report back and don't be starstruck!


----------



## bluebird8845

Morning everyone, thanks so much for all the great GIFs & pics you post (& I love the banter!) -  it's always such a nice way to start the day with a morning dose of Alex 


Bella - really hope you get tickets for tdoatg, you can be our spy on the inside . Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Madleiine

Moorning! (ugh it's far too early) Thank u all for the great pics and gifs. 

I think I'm going to try to get a ticket too. I keep my fingers crossed for us Bella.  
Hope everyone has a great day wherever you are in the world!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I hope our NYC ladies had luck in getting tickets, as it is now sold out:

http://newdirectors.org/schedule

I like that people want to see the movie. Here's hoping we get some info soon from Sony Classics on a release date.

And CBLA does her own version of the #peckerweasel meme:







http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/112715531775/fly-you-magnificent-bastard-fly


----------



## Bella2121

That last pic cracked me up lol!! I read they go on sale to public on the 9th maybe I was wrong!! Did I miss out before I even got started??!! Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

They go on sale to the public on the 10th. There's nothing in the  standby info that says they've set aside any number of seats for the  general public. You can always call/email to see if they do.


----------



## Bella2121

Thank you! I'll see what happens


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.
Hope all you ladies that want tickets to the Diary screening get them.

Fan pic from today in NYC (March 5, 2015) at (possibly) *The Armory Show*:





"This is a lie. #Eric Northman."

-*fikretagram* @ instagr.am


----------



## Ms Kiah

He looks delicious and this would be my expression too. Right before I  jumped on top of him. *on topic*


----------



## bluebird8845

Hurrah - a new pic, he is still out there . I can go to sleep happy now. Txs Santress


----------



## Madleiine

Looking good!


----------



## Bella2121

Love it!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Her expression would be my expression. But then I'd pass out before I could do anything, like speak, or grab hold of him and not let go.


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress*  that is a fab fan photo, I've had a rubbish day, and now I'm smiling almost as much as that sweet lady  

Hah *Buckeye*, either Alex or I would end up fainting, as I'm with *Ms Kiah*, in the 'jumping' camp


----------



## scaredsquirrel

it's kind of good to see him in NYC - it feels like (since he hasn't been hounded by the usual Bowery paps) that he's actually moved to NYC and has a bit of freedom.  Which suits him, since it's more free from stalking than LA was, specifically.  I'm sure some fan site has pinned down his actual address and deets, but I kind of love that we haven't and aren't providing the map to the crazies as it were...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> it's kind of good to see him in NYC - it feels like (since he hasn't been hounded by the usual Bowery paps) that he's actually moved to NYC and has a bit of freedom.  Which suits him, since it's more free from stalking than LA was, specifically.  I'm sure some fan site has pinned down his actual address and deets, but I kind of love that we haven't and aren't providing the map to the crazies as it were...



You mean we aren't going to the Chateau when we hit LA in a few months SS?   LOL


----------



## a_sussan

Yeay. . New pic. This is going to be a great Friday. Thanks Santress!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You mean we aren't going to the Chateau when we hit LA in a few months SS?   LOL



Gurl, we'll be all over that like flies on you know what.  but Skars can be low key like he is. We'll just be the stalkers....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Gurl, we'll be all over that like flies on you know what.  but Skars can be low key like he is. We'll just be the stalkers....



Lol. Having a cocktail at the Chateau will be fun enough but hey an accidental Skars sighting would be the olive in my dirty martini.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> it's kind of good to see him in NYC - it feels like (since he hasn't been hounded by the usual Bowery paps) that he's actually moved to NYC and has a bit of freedom.  Which suits him, since it's more free from stalking than LA was, specifically.*  I'm sure some fan site has pinned down his actual address and deets, but I kind of love that we haven't and aren't providing the map to the crazies as it were...*



I wouldn't be surprised if no one has. IIRC, no one knew that he'd bought a house three years ago until he himself mentioned it in interviews. And the city. And the month. And the architectural style, which made it easier to pin down, even though he'd bought it using a trust.
So for now, I think he's safe from fans knowing the specifics.


----------



## skarsbabe

Are we certain he bought a place in NYC though? Wonder if he's staying long term. I like him there better than LA!


----------



## jooa

In the interviews that he did in last summer he talked about his intention to move to New York and that he was looking for an apartment there. Now, perhaps more than a month he's in New York so rather it can be assumed that he has rented or bought something ... or he's in the process of strong an apartment search.

ETA. Thanks all ladies for pics, gifs and informations about Alex


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh Gloomy :cry: it's 7pm and 8pm, (in the boxes to the right of tdoatg blurb), I feel for you lady
> 
> Eta: Hold on, I'll just check that!! Eta2: This is a link to the full festival website http://newdirectors.org/ and it says 7 and 8 pm there too. It might be worth 'phoning them but *hugs you tightly*


 
Ah man this sucks. Why do all these events happen at night time? 








I'm going into the city tomorrow for the first time in weeks. With all this snowing and cold weather, I'm having me a bad case of cabin fever. Going by the village (Kmart), then walking by Strands Books, Barnes and Noble then Burlington (I need some tops). That area seems to be one of Alex's hang outs, so if I see him around there I'll say hi and take a picture. If not, oh well. My real concern is finding some loose fitting tops that fits my body. It's hard to shop in stores if your plus size and when I can't find anything I want, I usually take the money and spend it on books instead. 




scaredsquirrel said:


> it's kind of good to see him in NYC - it feels like (since he hasn't been hounded by the usual Bowery paps) that he's actually moved to NYC and has a bit of freedom.  Which suits him, since it's more free from stalking than LA was, specifically.  I'm sure some fan site has pinned down his actual address and deets, but I kind of love that we haven't and aren't providing the map to the crazies as it were...


 
Well they are not real fans if they are stalking him and pinning down his address. That's called stalkers or psychos if anything. Like those 3 crazy female psychos who stalk him and his family for pictures all over freakin' California. So far, other then the weirdo who took a picture of him and Alexa having lunch (then selling the picture to Perez and creating a unrealistic story) and the paparazzi photos, he seems to be able to go around without problems. All the fan photos in New York have been respectful as well. I think us New Yorker's just don't go too crazy when it comes to famous people anyway. 




Santress said:


> Fan pic from today in NYC (March 5, 2015) at (possibly) *The Armory Show*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is a lie. #Eric Northman."
> 
> -*fikretagram* @ instagr.am


 

Oh wow, he was at MOMA. I love MOMA. 


I never been to the Armory show, but been to some of the daytime events at MOMA. Amazing museum.  From what I read you have to have a year's membership to be at The Armory events so it looks like Alex is a MOMA member? Or maybe he just gets in because he's a celeb  Anyway, info on these pages for those who want to go to the museum. http://www.thearmoryshow.com/ and http://www.moma.org/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Ah man this sucks. Why do all these events happen at night time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going into the city tomorrow for the first time in weeks. With all this snowing and cold weather, I'm having me a bad case of cabin fever. Going by the village (Kmart), then walking by Strands Books, Barnes and Noble then Burlington (I need some tops). That area seems to be one of Alex's hang outs, so if I see him around there I'll say hi and take a picture. If not, oh well. My real concern is finding some loose fitting tops that fits my body. It's hard to shop in stores if your plus size and when I can't find anything I want, I usually take the money and spend it on books instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are not real fans if they are stalking him and pinning down his address. That's called stalkers or psychos if anything. Like those 3 crazy female psychos who stalk him and his family for pictures all over freakin' California. So far, other then the weirdo who took a picture of him and Alexa having lunch (then selling the picture to Perez and creating a unrealistic story) and the paparazzi photos, he seems to be able to go around without problems. All the fan photos in New York have been respectful as well*. I think us New Yorker's just don't go too crazy when it comes to famous people anyway. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, he was at MOMA. I love MOMA.
> 
> 
> I never been to the Armory show, but been to some of the daytime events at MOMA. Amazing museum. * From what I read you have to have a year's membership to be at The Armory events so it looks like Alex is a MOMA member?* Or maybe he just gets in because he's a celeb  Anyway, info on these pages for those who want to go to the museum. http://www.thearmoryshow.com/ and http://www.moma.org/



I think that's one of the reasons he likes NYC, aside from the fact that he really just likes the city. 

Not according to the website, you can buy individual tickets. I have no idea if he'd became a MOMA member, we know that he does like his art exhibits, so it wouldn't surprise me if he became a member.


----------



## skarsbabe

The Modern restaurant in the MOMA is to die for as well. I'd be surprised if he hasn't been before.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

gloomyharlow said:


> Well they are not real fans if they are stalking him and pinning down his address. That's called stalkers or psychos if anything. Like those 3 crazy female psychos who stalk him and his family for pictures all over freakin' California. So far, other then the weirdo who took a picture of him and Alexa having lunch (then selling the picture to Perez and creating a unrealistic story) and the paparazzi photos, he seems to be able to go around without problems. All the fan photos in New York have been respectful as well. I think us New Yorker's just don't go too crazy when it comes to famous people



I used to live in NYC and now travel there almost every week, so agree, NYCers don't really notice celebs, but there are still paps.  in the spirit of "real fans" versus others, back in the early days of Skarsmania (i..e., 2009 or 2010) all his sites would have probably found a way to publish his actual address and other details.  He's gotten a break by passing that early stage and also I'm sure that it's out there, but glad that we at TPF don't choose to put it there.  THR has a real estate reporting section that pretty much rats out every celeb, but good that we haven't done that, because as you note, there's enough people waiting on every doorstep.  Hope he's enjoying New York, it seems more his kind of gig than LA.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Is anyone else a little worried for Alex as nothing has been announced about his next project?


----------



## jooa

Personally, I'm not worried at all. He's working 7 years on TB, the last year almost without rest so he needs some break like a normal human being. He knows what it's good for him and I have a feeling that he's doing now what he needs, likes and what enjoys him. He doesn't need to hurry, he doesn't have to take any proposal of any role that isn't interesting for him, because he has the money (which probably suffice him for very long) but if there will be something exciting for him, some dangerous, challenging, strange and difficult role, for sure he will work again


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think that's one of the reasons he likes NYC, aside from the fact that he really just likes the city.
> 
> Not according to the website, you can buy individual tickets. I have no idea if he'd became a MOMA member, we know that he does like his art exhibits, so it wouldn't surprise me if he became a member.


 
I have a feeling he does have membership and it's really worth paying for it if you have the extra money and able to go to any event (day or night) and preview of exhibitions. 


scaredsquirrel said:


> I used to live in NYC and now travel there almost every week, so agree, NYCers don't really notice celebs, but there are still paps.  in the spirit of "real fans" versus others, back in the early days of Skarsmania (i..e., 2009 or 2010) all his sites would have probably found a way to publish his actual address and other details.  He's gotten a break by passing that early stage and also I'm sure that it's out there, but glad that we at TPF don't choose to put it there.  THR has a real estate reporting section that pretty much rats out every celeb, but good that we haven't done that, because as you note, there's enough people waiting on every doorstep.  Hope he's enjoying New York, it seems more his kind of gig than LA.


 
I remember 2009 & 2010 Skarsmania....






If Alex didn't run into hiding after the craziness of the early TB mania, then I think he could survive anything. lol 

I didn't know there was even a website that posted celebrity home addresses and stuff like that. I'm glad I didn't know it either....until you just mentioned it. lol That's nuts and stalkerish. Wrong in every level. 
Yeah, as you know, there's many celebs walking peacefully in NY. I seen SJP with her kids walking down the street. Her husband. Alec Baldwin. etc. But I never even bother to go up to them or anything like that. For me it's like "oh, there's the Sex in the city girl" and that's it. The only time I ever did go up to someone famous was when Raising Helen was being filmed in my neighborhood, and I adore Kate Hudson, and there she was smacked in the middle of Sunnyside, Queens filming a movie. She was a total sweetheart to everyone there. Nice experience. 

Another actor I really love is Michael Pitt. He was in Hedwig and The Angry Inch and Boardwalk Empire among many other stuff I loved him in.  He lives in Brooklyn and I seen him a few times over the summer when I go to Coney Island. I never dared to go up to him. Never will either. Great actor but he hates people going up to him for pictures and autographs unless it's an event, so I always respected his space. I enjoyed him from a distance. lol I seen he takes photos with fans that stop him in the middle of the street and he rarely looks happy. He's the polar opposite of Alex. lol




Opheliaballs said:


> Is anyone else a little worried for Alex as nothing has been announced about his next project?


 
I miss seeing him on my TV every week, but I'm not worried about him. He needs a break.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yes he needs a break but he hasn't done anything since October and his name hasn't even been mentioned for any parts.

If he is waiting until Tarzan is released it could be far too risky as it could end up being a massive flop at the box office and his career could be ruined which I don't want to see


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I used to live in NYC and now travel there almost every week, so agree, NYCers don't really notice celebs, but there are still paps.  in the spirit of "real fans" versus others, back in the early days of Skarsmania (i..e., 2009 or 2010) all his sites would have probably found a way to publish his actual address and other details.  He's gotten a break by passing that early stage and also I'm sure that it's out there, but glad that we at TPF don't choose to put it there.  T*HR has a real estate reporting section that pretty much rats out every celeb, but good that we haven't done that, because as you note,* there's enough people waiting on every doorstep.  Hope he's enjoying New York, it seems more his kind of gig than LA.





gloomyharlow said:


> I have a feeling he does have membership and it's really worth paying for it if you have the extra money and able to go to any event (day or night) and preview of exhibitions.
> 
> 
> I remember 2009 & 2010 Skarsmania....
> 
> 
> 
> If Alex didn't run into hiding after the craziness of the early TB mania, then I think he could survive anything. lol
> 
> I* didn't know there was even a website that posted celebrity home addresses *and stuff like that. I'm glad I didn't know it either....until you just mentioned it. lol That's nuts and stalkerish. Wrong in every level.
> Yeah, as you know, there's many celebs walking peacefully in NY. I seen SJP with her kids walking down the street. Her husband. Alec Baldwin. etc. But I never even bother to go up to them or anything like that. For me it's like "oh, there's the Sex in the city girl" and that's it. The only time I ever did go up to someone famous was when Raising Helen was being filmed in my neighborhood, and I adore Kate Hudson, and there she was smacked in the middle of Sunnyside, Queens filming a movie. She was a total sweetheart to everyone there. Nice experience.
> 
> Another actor I really love is Michael Pitt. He was in Hedwig and The Angry Inch and Boardwalk Empire among many other stuff I loved him in.  He lives in Brooklyn and I seen him a few times over the summer when I go to Coney Island. I never dared to go up to him. Never will either. Great actor but he hates people going up to him for pictures and autographs unless it's an event, so I always respected his space. I enjoyed him from a distance. lol I seen he takes photos with fans that stop him in the middle of the street and he rarely looks happy. He's the polar opposite of Alex. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss seeing him on my TV every week, but I'm not worried about him. He needs a break.



It's the same man who ran Real Estalker. I'll note that I posted that site's info on Alex's purchase, partly because he didn't give addresses. Not that it in some cases it would not be easy to find the address, but if you want it you have to hunt for it.

IIRC, until recently a lot of information, like tax returns, were publicly available in Sweden. You'd have to dig through records, but it was public information. 

As for his future work, I know he needs a break, but I'd like to at least hear his name mentioned in rumors. It seems like it's the same few actors in his age group that get mentioned, and that gets annoying.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As for his future work, I know he needs a break, but I'd like to at least hear his name mentioned in rumors. It seems like it's the same few actors in his age group that get mentioned, and that gets annoying.


In most cases, when someone's name is mentioned when it comes to the good/popular role, I'm feeling that it's more a matter of PR people of those actors, than the actual information flowing from the film industry. There are those actors whose name is often mentioned but somehow never they get roles in which supposedly they want them to see directors, producers, etc. Of course there are actors who are currently very popular and it's no surprise that their names are mentioned so often, but for me it very often looks like a guessing by some journalists and they're predicting the easiest names at the moment.


----------



## RedTopsy

In the spirit of this day, International Womens Day,
this pic of Alex suits perfectly.  









"Wherever I am, there will always be women" 


askarsvideoblog.tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ah...the Tour de Swag of Europe. Good times, much hotness.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red.  I know the lady who runs that blog.  Very nice person.

Some more pretties from the *Sundance 2015* portrait sessions:

















(Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks Red and Santress &#128522;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> *In most cases, when someone's name is mentioned when it comes to the good/popular role, I'm feeling that it's more a matter of PR people of those actors, than the actual information flowing from the film industry.* There are those actors whose name is often mentioned but somehow never they get roles in which supposedly they want them to see directors, producers, etc. Of course there are actors who are currently very popular and it's no surprise that their names are mentioned so often, but for me it very often looks like a guessing by some journalists and they're predicting the easiest names at the moment.



Which is why I mentioned 'rumors'. I note that he doesn't appear to want to play that game, where his PR will throw his name in for some role just to keep his name out there, or even if it's a role he really wants.

I do think there are people within the industry who do this as well, though. Whether it's to test the reaction to a possible casting, or to try and head off other rumors. IIRC two years ago, when Alex's name was suddenly thrown into the mix for the Crow remake, it was from an 'insider', because they wanted to muddy the casting waters-apparently they didn't want Hiddleston or something like that.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Red.  I know the lady who runs that blog.  Very nice person.
> 
> Some more pretties from the *Sundance 2015* portrait sessions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)




Thanks Santress! He looks so adorkable in some of these.


----------



## Kitkath70

Opheliaballs said:


> Yes he needs a break but he hasn't done anything since October and his name hasn't even been mentioned for any parts.
> 
> If he is waiting until Tarzan is released it could be far too risky as it could end up being a massive flop at the box office and his career could be ruined which I don't want to see



i wouldn't be surprised if Alex is still doing some post work on Tarzan. He's probably been called in to do voice overs for  scenes during editing. Also he's going to have to block off a few months of time next year for Tarzan PR and travel to movie premieres.  I
 I'm sure he's reading scripts and may even have some deals going on.  Remember how he did the Calvin Klein films without it really being known. He deserves a break.  He's worked like crazy the last few years.  It really hasn't been that long anyway and  he's had Sundance in there so his name has been talked about with all the good reviews. I'm sure he'll be at Coachella and then probably film something over the summer. He always seems to have a good game plan where his career is concerned.  I think he's just recharging his batteries and getting ready for the next chapter.  If Tarzan hits big, he's going to be even busier.  I'm actually more worried about him finding love and having a family than his career. The more successful he becomes, the harder it may be to find someone who can handle his lifestyle and the demands he has to meet. I think what he's doing now, being away from the spotlight, is just what he needs to keep his life balanced.


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Red* for posting the beautiful manip, and *Santress* for posting the fab photos  Just what I needed to see


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for the lovely pic of our dork. Love them.


----------



## Henares

I'm worried about Alex's career  too. But, also, I think that he is in NY for some purposes.
I wish 
And, today, I'd like remember the women who are suffering the pain and the injustice.
And, of course, thank you for all your pics, post... And good luck to get the tickets!!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, Red.  I know the lady who runs that blog.  Very nice person.
> 
> Some more pretties from the *Sundance 2015* portrait sessions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)



Thanks Santress for the wonderful pics.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> ]i wouldn't be surprised if Alex is still doing some post work on Tarzan.[/B] He's probably been called in to do voice overs for  scenes during editing. Also he's going to have to block off a few months of time next year for Tarzan PR and travel to movie premieres.  I
> *I'm sure he's reading scripts and may even have some deals going on.  Remember how he did the Calvin Klein films without it really being known*. He deserves a break.  He's worked like crazy the last few years.  It really hasn't been that long anyway and  he's had Sundance in there so his name has been talked about with all the good reviews. I'm sure he'll be at Coachella and then probably film something over the summer. He always seems to have a good game plan where his career is concerned.  I think he's just recharging his batteries and getting ready for the next chapter.  If Tarzan hits big, he's going to be even busier.  I'm actually more worried about him finding love and having a family than his career. The more successful he becomes, the harder it may be to find someone who can handle his lifestyle and the demands he has to meet. I think what he's doing now, being away from the spotlight, is just what he needs to keep his life balanced.



If he hasn't done some post, he will be. And he's well aware that in about a year, promo for Tarzan is going to pick up and take over his life for a few months.
And I don't think he's worried about being away from the spotlight.



Henares said:


> *I'm worried about Alex's career  too. But, also, I think that he is in NY for some purposes.*
> I wish
> And, today, I'd like remember the women who are suffering the pain and the injustice.
> And, of course, thank you for all your pics, post... And good luck to get the tickets!!!




I think the purpose for Alex being in NYC is that in August he said in an interview with Vulture that he was looking at apartments in NYC because he was moving there and that's what he's done.

As for his career, it's rather obvious that in parts the fandom there's frustration and worry of the lack of a new role, 4 1/2 months after Tarzan finished filming. I'm making the presumption that he's getting scripts and doing work related stuff, not just hanging around concerts, coffee shops and art exhibits.

I think he's done pretty well in role choices since TB really took off (summer of 2009) and I think he's trying to find something that is interesting and challenging to him. Do I want him to find something Right Now? Well, yes.  Casting directors should stop hiring Chris Pratt/Pine/Evans/Hemsworth and BeneTommy HiddlesBatch for everything and expand their casting repertoire.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think there's anything to worry about. This seems like a break chosen by him as others have said. For a while there, he was getting papped at every party going, and especially on the streets of LA which I think didn't sit very well with him.  I do think part of that was to do with True Blood - a requirement to be out and about - but still.

New York definitely fits him better than LA.   Just because we aren't seeing him, doesn't mean he isn't having meetings etc for other projects.


----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


> Personally, I'm not worried at all. He's working 7 years on TB, the last year almost without rest so he needs some break like a normal human being. He knows what it's good for him and I have a feeling that he's doing now what he needs, likes and what enjoys him. He doesn't need to hurry, he doesn't have to take any proposal of any role that isn't interesting for him, because he has the money (which probably suffice him for very long) but if there will be something exciting for him, some dangerous, challenging, strange and difficult role, for sure he will work again





BuckeyeChicago said:


> If he hasn't done some post, he will be. And he's well aware that in about a year, promo for Tarzan is going to pick up and take over his life for a few months.
> And I don't think he's worried about being away from the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the purpose for Alex being in NYC is that in August he said in an interview with Vulture that he was looking at apartments in NYC because he was moving there and that's what he's done.
> 
> As for his career, it's rather obvious that in parts the fandom there's frustration and worry of the lack of a new role, 4 1/2 months after Tarzan finished filming. I'm making the presumption that he's getting scripts and doing work related stuff, not just hanging around concerts, coffee shops and art exhibits.
> 
> I think he's done pretty well in role choices since TB really took off (summer of 2009) and I think he's trying to find something that is interesting and challenging to him. Do I want him to find something Right Now? Well, yes.  Casting directors should stop hiring Chris Pratt/Pine/Evans/Hemsworth and BeneTommy HiddlesBatch for everything and expand their casting repertoire.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think there's anything to worry about. This seems like a break chosen by him as others have said. For a while there, he was getting papped at every party going, and especially on the streets of LA which I think didn't sit very well with him.  I do think part of that was to do with True Blood - a requirement to be out and about - but still.
> 
> New York definitely fits him better than LA.   Just because we aren't seeing him, doesn't mean he isn't having meetings etc for other projects.



Thanks. Santress for the pics.
Thumbs up to all of these. It's easy to project what WE want for him and his career,  He's doing what works for him and if it doesn't fit in with what our expectations are then Oh well we have to deal with that. I think he's doing what makes him happy. Looking at what he's done with his time off in the past: sailing trip, walking with wounded, vietnam. What makes him happy in RL is what I think he's doing with his career, and I say good for him.


----------



## Mimi2000

Thank you for all the new photos ladies. I especially love the last one with his hands under his chin Santress. He looks so adorable.


----------



## Bella2121

Good morning everyone! Love the pics thank you!! So, went on to once again check for tickets for the 18th in NY and it is standby only.. I won't be standing on line waiting  I think it's a great thing though that it's sold out.. Just not great for us who wanted to go! Hopefully it'll be released in theatres soon.  For now, we just have to live on the cute fan pics and occasional sightings we all love so much! Sigh&#128525;


----------



## skarsbabe

I don't think we should be at all worried about his career! The man is insanely talented and just because he's not back to back on projects doesn't mean he's going to fail as an actor. I think he's the kind of person that doesn't need the hollywood lifestyle and all the expensive glam that goes with it. If he wants he can afford to just not work for a bit, and be selective on his projects.


----------



## a_sussan

I agree *skarsbabe[\B], well just look at his father. He's not in the paper or getting paper but still got good work. 

I wish for Alex some down time and hopefully he appeared on the NYC theater soon. Love to see him doing some off Broadway show.*


----------



## skarsbabe

If he goes to Broadway (which would totally be amazing), I'd be back in NYC in a heartbeat!


----------



## Stephanie***

RedTopsy said:


> In the spirit of this day, International Womens Day,
> this pic of Alex suits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wherever I am, there will always be women"
> 
> 
> askarsvideoblog.tumblr






Nice to see Dirndls on the Forum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex has repeatedly referenced the career of Stellan. Stellan has had fluctuations in his career but has always worked steadily over the decades, whether in lead or co-starring roles, huge films (Marvel, Mamma Mia, TPOTC, Good Will Hunter) or smaller ones/roles (Dogville, The Hunt for Red October)

I think Alex is playing for longevity rather than "hot right now".


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm gonna see a play version of Dogville in two weeks. #AlmostOnTopic


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's been working on something-The Trek, The Giver, DOATG, TB, Tarzan-since late summer 2013. Tarzan finished principle filming the middle of October. Despite my fretting, I do think it's perfectly reasonable to have this time off. And it seems like we go through some variation of this worrying every year around this time.  It was either because he didn't have a movie role lined up already for the TB break, or because he didn't work on TB for a week and therefore Eric had been killed off.
Joel K didn't do a movie for a year and now has three lined up.


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from today in (presumably) London (March 9, 2015).
There were some twitter reports of him watchin the play *Closer* at the Donmar Warehouse.





"Alexander Skarsgard. Never fan girled so hard."

-*chloe_l_c* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the lovely fan photo  I also found this, on the same a/c, quite interesting


----------



## Bella2121

Hmm maybe there is truth to him dating her


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Rumors! Yay!  well, at least it keeps us from getting bored...


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> Fan pic from today in (presumably) London (March 9, 2015).
> There were some twitter reports of him watchin the play *Closer* at the Donmar Warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard. Never fan girled so hard."
> 
> -*chloe_l_c* @ instagr.am


 

Great photo! He's in London now? What a restless soul he is 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Rumors! Yay!  well, at least it keeps us from getting bored...




 Careful now....


----------



## Madleiine

Great photo!  
hm..I wonder if he was at the Hammarby game last Saturday? Maybe he went over to london after? (My deep thoughts when I can't sleep)


----------



## jooa

I don't think, it wasn't any sightings any pic at the game in Saturday or in Stockholm and usually someone would see him somewhere, especially in the stadium.

ETA. Thanks for photos ladies


----------



## merita

My guess is that Coachella will reveal if they are dating or not.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

gloomyharlow said:


> Great photo! He's in London now? What a restless soul he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful now....


Ok, you got me on that one .  But since he gives us so little, we have to let our imaginations run a bit wild.  And unfortunately PopCandies videos don't happen in Europe..


----------



## ml44

I think he is in Paris. There of pics of him and Alexa and doing a horrible job at hiding from the cameras.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I've just seen the pictures too Alex sticks out like a sore thumb wherever he goes. It's so cute that there wearing the same colour tops and matching scarves


----------



## merita

I saw the Paris pic.  Why the no coat? Help me understand.


----------



## Santress

While we're waiting for the full set and HQs, Untagged.
I have to admit I'm getting a giggle out of him wearing a t-shirt while she has a long coat on.

According to the Net, it's 53 °F in Paris.  That's pretty warm considering how bad the weather's been.



> PARIS, FRANCE - MARCH 10: Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgard are seen at the 'gare du Nord' station on March 10, 2015 in Paris, France.












(Source:  *newzcard.com*)











(Source: * Getty*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting  Thanks for the pics Sant..

In sort of related, but not really news..Alex's Zoolander co-stars Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson have staged a walk off at the Valentino show for Paris Fashion Week.

This gave me a case of the giggles. Epic.


----------



## gloomyharlow

ml44 said:


> I think he is in Paris. There of pics of him and Alexa and doing a horrible job at hiding from the cameras.


 
I know right. It's like Déjà Vu. 

So I guess we should all get use to the fact that this is the way he treats his ladies in public? Walking either 20 feet in front or behind the woman he's smooshing... pretending he doesn't know her and avoids her like the plague. Are you ready for that Alexa? 






We saw how he was with Kate and Evan, but was he like this with Amelia Drake and Sara Tun? Aside from the tabloid scans that's been around for some time, not much else was known...or paparazzi pictures of Sara or Amelia. Any Swedes here know?

Joel's an extremely private man as well, but I love the way he keeps it private yet is ok with holding his ladies hands, puts his arms around them and shows warmth. Alex is just...cold.  And before everyone jumps in an says it's a Swede thing, it's not always. I already used Joel as an example and Stellan was/is effectionate to his wive(s) as well. Maybe it's a Virgo thing. lol

Not saying Alex should be publically dry humping the women he's dating...but at least walk next to the girl. 

I wonder who called the pap's on them at the station?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The only woman I've seen him do that with is Kate. IMO I think it's a big jump to call the man "cold" based on one relationship that looked like it had conflicting interests in regards to media attention.

He's no doubt a bit scarred and wary (aren't we all) by the ish that happened with Kate/paps/fandom meltdown etc..


----------



## Santress

lol@Ben & Owen.  Thanks, Free.

O.k., maybe this *is* the full set (3 pics).
HQ/Untagged:











(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## jooa

I think they thought they tricked photographer that Alexa is alone and it looked that way because paparazzi followed her, wasn't interested in him at all ... unfortunately, someone probably know him and revealed his name ... so we must wait and see


----------



## BagBerry13

Picking another fashion/IT-girl won't help the matter either. Though he's still in the beginning here so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. But _I_ doubt this will last forever. For that he has to hunt outside of his model-type pattern.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*ahem*...couples tend to dress similiarly.....grey and black and scarves anyone? 

I'm kind of digging this coupling, if true. One 's occupation doesn't define one's personality or suitability as a partner.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The only woman I've seen him do that with is Kate. IMO I think it's a big jump to call the man "cold" based on one relationship that looked like it had conflicting interests in regards to media attention.
> 
> He's no doubt a bit scarred (aren't we all) by the ish that happened with Kate.


 
I'm not calling him cold as a human being, I'm calling him cold in the way he acts when walking down the street with the woman he is dating. In that area he is extremely cold. In other ways I know he's a sweetheart.  

He did the same with Evan. They dated for short time but when she went to be with him on the set of SD, or at TB events, he was distant towards her too. Not sure about Amanda since there's no pictures. That's why I was asking Swedes the same thing about his ex's in Sweden, was he that cold towards his ladies in public there too?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> lol@Ben & Owen.  Thanks, Free.
> 
> O.k., maybe this *is* the full set (3 pics).
> HQ/Untagged:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


 
Love Alexa's outfit. Beautiful girl 



BagBerry13 said:


> Picking another fashion/IT-girl won't help the matter either. Though he's still in the beginning here so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. But _I_ doubt this will last forever. For that he has to hunt outside of his model-type pattern.


 
There's nothing wrong with being an "it" girl as long as she's not a speed dialer like his ex. Besides, if true, this won't last. Celebrity couples rarely do. The only way he could find a meaningful, deep relationship is with a woman who's not in the biz. Someone who doesn't give a crap about fame, cameras, instagram/twitter followers or being in magazines.


----------



## audiogirl

He just tries to downplay relationships for the camera because he likes his private life to remain private. That's not cold. He's a very touchy-feely guy. I'll bet he's plenty warm and affectionate in private. Anyone he's dating will know that and completely understand his public behavior. She won't interpret it as being cold.


----------



## Bella2121

Thanks for all the new stuff ladies lol what started as a rumor huh?? My friend in England said that Alexa is a girl who is always looking to be in the spotlight no matter what! She lives to be in the news and she said she wouldn't be surprised if she didn't alert the paps. I say isnt that why celebrities want to be celebs? If nothing else we will get some new Alex news which is always good!    All his women have their arms folded when with him maybe a requirement haha


----------



## MooCowmoo

I like Alexa so I am allowing the coupling for now..... 

Thanks ladies for all the pics and stuff, as always I am way too lazy to look for it myself so I :salute: you all.


----------



## gloomyharlow

audiogirl said:


> He just tries to downplay relationships for the camera because he likes his private life to remain private. That's not cold. He's a very touchy-feely guy. I'll bet he's plenty warm and affectionate in private. Anyone he's dating will know that and completely understand his public behavior. She won't interpret it as being cold.


 
Look, I need a burger so I am not going to argue. He's cold when it comes to being with his woman in public. It's not like he's killing kittens. He needs a flaw so maybe that's it. I'm sure the lady he is dating has to know that he will treat her like the plague in public. I hope he makes up for his cold behavior in the bedroom where it's important.  

Like I said, Joel is just as private as well as his dad Stellan, but google them with their ladies and they have no issues being seen holding their hands and showing warmth while being private. I have read that Virgos do go overboard with the privacy thing and have the tendacy to act cold in public. I have a cousin like that who's a virgo.


----------



## merita

I think he could find a way to avoid the paps without completely avoiding his girl. It is part of the gig.  It clearly makes him angry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^In this case I don't think you can't tell if he's angry. I think maybe they got caught off guard with Alex in frame.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Bella2121 said:


> Thanks for all the new stuff ladies lol what started as a rumor huh?? My friend in England said that Alexa is a girl who is always looking to be in the spotlight no matter what! She lives to be in the news and she said she wouldn't be surprised if she didn't alert the paps. I say isnt that why celebrities want to be celebs? If nothing else we will get some new Alex news which is always good!    All his women have their arms folded when with him maybe a requirement haha


 

Oh no, she's a speedialer then? I hope not. I'm okay with her (and her fashion sense) as long as she's not like that. Aside from her MTV show and her modeling, Artic Monkey's ex,  I don't know much about her. She's not really famous in America.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not rushing into judgement on this one. My views on Kate were based on close, event/pr-industry friends who had direct dealings with her here in Australia.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> Oh no, she's a speedialer then? I hope not. I'm okay with her (and her fashion sense) as long as she's not like that. Aside from her MTV show and her modeling, Artic Monkey's ex,  I don't know much about her. She's not really famous in America.



Of course, to some degree she calls the paps. She hasn't done much in years except publishing a book, sitting front row at various fashion weeks and do handbag ads. Oh and having famous boyfriends. For this little work she gets lots of exposure.
I don't dislike her as much as Beige but that's the reality of it.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the interesting pics Santress. 
I am happy for Alex, he needs a woman in his life and
I need nice pics and then articles to read. 
I hope it will work out fine for them, its not easy beeing
a couple in showbusiness I assume. 

I don´t know so much about his girlfriends in Sweden. 
Normally it´s not so hyped around the celebritybusiness, at least it was
not during the time Alex lived in Sweden. For exemple there were no
paparazzi then in Sweden. If you were lucky you could see some pics
here and there from a premiere or in an article.  
Usually the athletes get/got more attention here. 

(I think it may be a little more hype now though  )


----------



## audiogirl

@Gloomy Perhaps a more apt description is shy and reserved in public. I'm not sure how Stellan fits in this comparison since he's married (hence a different level of relationship) and he's not under the intense scrutiny Alex usually is. And Joel isn't as shy as Alex. So I don't think comparisons with others shed much light on how Alex feels and reacts. Everyone is unique.

Personally,  I don't see it as a flaw, just an awkward reaction from a guy who has a hard time dealing with public scrutiny. I'm happy for him and hope he's having a great time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Perhaps a more apt description is shy and reserved in public. I'm not sure how Stellan fits in this comparison since he's married (hence a different level of relationship) and he's not under the intense scrutiny Alex usually is. And Joel isn't as shy as Alex. So I don't think comparisons with others shed much light on how Alex feels and reacts. Everyone is unique.
> 
> And I don't see it as a flaw, just an awkward reaction from a guy who has a hard time dealing with public scrutiny.



Don't you know it's always Joel vs Alex with some people? LOL


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you Santress and everyone for all the pics. Alex is looking gorgeous! And if he is happy with Alexa... I don't know her. I won't judge her. And it could be worse. Like very young and trashy. Glad Alex isn't taking that route.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> Of course, to some degree she calls the paps. She hasn't done much in years except publishing a book, sitting front row at various fashion weeks and do handbag ads. Oh and having famous boyfriends. For this little work she gets lots of exposure.
> I don't dislike her as much as Beige but that's the reality of it.


 
I'll look into Alexa later on when I have extra time to blow. I know some people from the UK in a 60's group I'm in on FB and they know everything about that stuff so I'll ask them. But by what you just described she basically sounds like Kate Bosworth V 2.0. 







Anyway thanks for the photos Santress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd...this thread is predictable....lol


----------



## Bella2121

She's a speed dialer from what I hear.. Alex is big news so she should get lots of attention! I don't know anything about her honestly but we all adore him and secretly don't want him with her or anyone for that matter because when he meets ANY one of us beautiful regular people he will fall in love with us and we will live happily ever after.., forever!! Haha ok fantasy over&#128541;&#128514;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bella2121 said:


> She's a speed dialer from what I hear.. Alex is big news so she should get lots of attention! I don't know anything about her honestly but we all adore him and secretly don't want him with her or anyone for that matter because when he meets ANY one of us beautiful regular people he will fall in love with us and we will live happily ever after.., forever!! Haha ok fantasy over&#128541;&#128514;



Please don't speak for everyone, k? Thanks.


----------



## Bella2121

Aww! Just a joke. Didn't mean to offend I thought this was a fun space?


----------



## audiogirl

I really hope people just sit back and take a deep breath and let him enjoy himself. Personally, I think it's a mistake to automatically equate pap shots and/or media attention with speed dialing. Alex doesn't speed dial and gets plenty of attention.

KB is a vapid, self-absorbed user. I've not seen any indication Alexa is anything like that.


----------



## gloomyharlow

audiogirl said:


> @Gloomy Perhaps a more apt description is shy and reserved in public. I'm not sure how Stellan fits in this comparison since he's married (hence a different level of relationship) and he's not under the intense scrutiny Alex usually is. And Joel isn't as shy as Alex. So I don't think comparisons with others shed much light on how Alex feels and reacts. Everyone is unique.


 
I mentioned Joel and Stellan as an example because people tend to say that Swedish men are very cold emotionally in public or etc. and Joel and Stellan aren't like that. That's all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bella2121 said:


> Aww! Just a joke. Didn't mean to offend I thought this was a fun space?



Well..You just lumped the the whole thread in with your own thoughts on Alexa and Alex, which I don't agree with. Others may agree with you but you can spare me from your generalisations such as "we all".


----------



## Bella2121

Also I'm only going based on someone I know who lives in London and said she was up to her eyeballs with her name! I don't know anything about her except she's very pretty and into fashion ?!


----------



## Bella2121

Noted Free.. Got it , point taken.. Apologies


----------



## BagBerry13

audiogirl said:


> I really hope people just sit back and take a deep breath and let him enjoy himself. Personally, I think it's a mistake to automatically equate pap shots and/or media attention with speed dialing. *Alex* doesn't speed dial and *gets plenty of attention*.
> 
> KB is a vapid, self-absorbed user. I've not seen any indication Alexa is anything like that.



Maybe I missed something but the last couple of months (or since TB is done) Alex hasn't got much attention from the press. All we've seen are fan pics or him with all his rumoured girlfriends. Even JJ neglects him.


----------



## gloomyharlow

He got some press from Sundance for DOATG but I know what you mean. I'm surprised JJ hasn't said much about this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You must have missed the mention of him at parties he's been attending.

"All his rumoured girlfriends"...um..no...lol. Lots of great fan pics though...and you must have missed Sundance and The Diary of a Teenage Girl?  Okay then.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Bella2121 said:


> Aww! Just a joke. Didn't mean to offend I thought this was a fun space?


 
Oh honey, you were even on topic. It will get better.




BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe I missed something but the last couple of months (or since TB is done) Alex hasn't got much attention from the press. All we've seen are fan pics or him with all his rumoured girlfriends. Even JJ neglects him.


 
That will change now. I predict a pap bonanza circa 2010 thru Coachella.


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe I missed something but the last couple of months (or since TB is done) Alex hasn't got much attention from the press. All we've seen are fan pics or him with all his rumoured girlfriends. Even JJ neglects him.


He certainly got attention at Sundance, including a bogus pairing with Margot. Then he got plenty of unwanted attention at the hockey game.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I missed Sundance. Oops! One weekend out of how many months?



audiogirl said:


> He certainly got attention at Sundance, including a bogus pairing with Margot. Then he got plenty of unwanted attention at the hockey game.



As I said, either fan pics or the rumour mill running with famous or not so famous women.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting  Thanks for the pics Sant..
> 
> In sort of related, but not really news..Alex's Zoolander co-stars Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson have staged a walk off at the Valentino show for Paris Fashion Week.
> 
> This gave me a case of the giggles. Epic.




I'd love for them to find some way to get Alex a cameo in Zoolander II. Ghost? Identical cousin? No reason whatsover?



BagBerry13 said:


> Picking another fashion/IT-girl won't help the matter either. Though he's still in the beginning here so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. But _I_ doubt this will last forever. For that he has to hunt outside of his model-type pattern.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *ahem*...couples tend to dress similiarly.....grey and black and scarves anyone?
> 
> I'm kind of digging this coupling, if true. One 's occupation doesn't define one's personality or suitability as a partner.



The simplistic gossip will be that she's another fashionista who was also with Chris Martin. 
Of course, she's also tall, over 30 and brunette, so that's not his supposed 'type' of young, tiny blondes. 

My reality is that I know nothing about Alexa Chung the actual person.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Yup, Coachella is right around the corner. Alexa goes every year too. 
Can't wait. lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> Yup, Coachella is right around the corner. Alexa goes every year too.
> Can't wait. lol



Well..at least they're both music fans...lol. Has it been a year since the faux-hippie fashion fest already?


----------



## Blue Irina

gloomyharlow said:


> Yup, Coachella is right around the corner. Alexa goes every year too.
> Can't wait. lol



Good news is we'll have A TON of pics to dissect! Lol


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I missed Sundance. Oops! One weekend out of how many months?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, either fan pics or the rumour mill running with famous or not so famous women.


I think the point is that he gets attention without seeking it. But his tendency is to stay out of the public eye, except when he is promoting a project. Of course his supposed "romances" get attention. That's how the gossip rags stay in business.

There was a pile of press, photos, and attention at Sundance for DOATG. The part with Margot was a very small bit of predictable sideshow.


----------



## Idun

I don't know if Alexa was a model who turned into a tv/media person or a tv/media person who turned into a model? I know she's BIG in fashion circles. She pops up everywhere and it's hard not to give her props for that. She's doing her thing quite succesfully IMO - unlike others *cough*


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well hello to you too!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Carrol said:


> 4 years later and this place is still a cesspool. Shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> She started n television and has been doing television for years. She's also a writer/spokesperson/model/presenter/DJ and a whole host of things. She is very successful at what she does.



 4 years later and peeps are still seeking to tell us what we are. *sigh*


----------



## BagBerry13

Carrol said:


> 4 years later and this place is still a cesspool. Shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> She started n television and has been doing television for years. She's also a writer/spokesperson/model/presenter/DJ and a whole host of things. She is very successful at what she does.



I'd call that hustling with no actual talent. But that's today's celebrity culture. You don't need talent to be famous.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I really hope people just sit back and take a deep breath and let him enjoy himself. Personally, I think it's a mistake to automatically equate pap shots and/or media attention with speed dialing. Alex doesn't speed dial and gets plenty of attention.
> 
> KB is a vapid, self-absorbed user. I've not seen any indication Alexa is anything like that.



This.


----------



## Madleiine

I worked in london last year and heard a lot about her. Like that she had to stand in the spotlight and be seen, and she calls the paps. It's a shame if that's true. Anyway if he's happy, well I'm happy to. I just don't wanna se a sad skars. Anyway Hope they're have a good time in Paris with Derek.(Blasberg)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I*'d call that hustling with no actual talent. But that's today's celebrity culture.* You don't need talent to be famous.



Well, that also describes a lot of mid level corporate management as well.

As for the KB comparisons, obviously she was, and still is, someone who has the paps on speed dial. But she is also someone who seems very, very insecure and needy and clingy, while suffering from delusions of grandeur. If Alexa isn't any of those things, she's already an improvement, or at least not as exhausting.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Bella2121 said:


> Also I'm only going based on someone I know who* lives in London* and said she was up to her eyeballs with her name! I don't know anything about her except she's very pretty and into fashion ?!




I live in London and she has been in the press a bit recently but it has been relevant to fashion events....Other than a bit on the charity tv show Big Bake Off, not so much really, unless you are looking for her....When she first came on the scene she did what most did, basically went to the opening of a packet of crisps to get some exposure....Personally I quite like her, she was great on Popworld with Alex Zane years ago (  him ) she has had a few serious relationships and there is no scandal there....Area's of her lifestyle might be similar to Alex's last ex but I don't think she can be compared to her in personality...Plus she is British, brunette, has green eyes and wears a size 7 shoe...*cough*  

Agree with Free also...This forum is different, we laugh and joke but we are under no illusions here and although we are collective in our admiration for the man, we all have our own minds and don't tend to go with the crowd  .....I know there are a lot of fans (and forums) out there that are rabid (for want of a better word) and no matter who he is involved with, they will never be good enough because said fans genuinely think that they are the only one that Alex truly wants to be with 

As you all know though....he is mine.....my cupcakes always bring him to my yard


----------



## MooCowmoo

Carrol said:


> 4 years later and this place is still a cesspool. Shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> *She started n television and has been doing television for years*. She's also a writer/spokesperson/model/presenter/DJ and a whole host of things. She is very successful at what she does.



Just to clarify Alexa started as a model at age 16 and then went into TV presenting.

You jumped back into the 'cesspool'......hope our stank don't stay on your ruby slippers too long Carrol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Moo I have missed you  I toast your return in cupcakes and gossip.


----------



## Ms Kiah

How long is Paris Fashion Week? I wonder if they will go to any shows together? Maybe pose with Kim and Kanye?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

:lolots::lolots: yeah, right. I will eat a large slice of humble pie the day I see Skars pose with those two.


----------



## merita

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^In this case I don't think you can't tell if he's angry. I think maybe they got caught off guard with Alex in frame.


The body language is very reminiscent to that circa 2010.  Who knows...a moment frozen in time.  It will be interesting to see how it unfolds.  It would be nice if he could just relax a little.


----------



## BagBerry13

But Kanye is a genius fashion designer now. Haven't you seen his _Les Homeless_ collection? How he used those scissors is just incroyable.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I live in London and she has been in the press a bit recently but it has been relevant to fashion events....Other than a bit on the charity tv show Big Bake Off, not so much really, unless you are looking for her....When she first came on the scene she did what most did, basically went to the opening of a packet of crisps to get some exposure....Personally I quite like her, she was great on Popworld with Alex Zane years ago (  him ) she has had a few serious relationships and there is no scandal there....Area's of her lifestyle might be similar to Alex's last ex but I don't think she can be compared to her in personality...Plus she is British, brunette, has green eyes and wears a size 7 shoe...*cough*
> 
> Agree with Free also...This forum is different, we laugh and joke but *we are under no illusions here *and although we are collective in our admiration for the man, we all have our own minds and don't tend to go with the crowd  .....I know there are a lot of fans (and forums) out there that are rabid (for want of a better word*) and no matter who he is involved with, they will never be good enough because said fans genuinely think that they are the only one that Alex truly wants to be with*
> 
> As you all know though....he is mine.....my *cupcakes* always bring him to my yard




Speak for yourself!    (cries, eats a dozen cupcakes at one sitting)


FreeSpirit71 said:


> :lolots::lolots: yeah, right. I will eat a large slice of *humble pie* the day I see Skars pose with those two.



Mmmm, pie. Hey, Pi day is coming up on the 14th!  

Though right now, I'll probably just make some popcorn.

(mentally insert your popcorn gif, since I can never get my gifs to )@(#*$ link properly)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> But Kanye is a genius fashion designer now. Haven't you seen his _Les Homeless_ collection? How he used those scissors is just incroyable.



He ripped of Mugatu and the makers of Zoolander need to sue for copyright infringement.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I swear, I get on a plane for a few hours and I'm back in 2010!

Moo, thanks for letting him out.  I know it's hard, and he begs to stay, but your hubs should get some time too 

Re the pics - we could write a whole story with Skars' unwillingness to ever wear winter garb and his seeming fascination with that man's orange safety vest.  and his hilarious inability to recognize that he's super tall and cannot slink into the background in any shot.  At least they're in the same frame, ladies! Progress!!

Kim/Kanye/Skars.  I will dye my tail platinum if that happens.  And you know what I mean


----------



## so confusing

I've read Alexa's Twitter a few times and I actually thought she sounded quite charming.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Carrol said:


> 4 years later and this place is still a cesspool. Shocking.


 

And yet you're registered to this site and posted... so what does that make you? 









MooCowmoo said:


> I live in London and she has been in the press a bit recently but it has been relevant to fashion events....Other than a bit on the charity tv show Big Bake Off, not so much really, unless you are looking for her....When she first came on the scene she did what most did, basically went to the opening of a packet of crisps to get some exposure....Personally I quite like her, she was great on Popworld with Alex Zane years ago (  him ) she has had a few serious relationships and there is no scandal there....Area's of her lifestyle might be similar to Alex's last ex but I don't think she can be compared to her in personality...Plus she is British, brunette, has green eyes and wears a size 7 shoe...*cough*


 

I asked some of the UK ladies in the FB group and they pretty much said the same thing. She is really huge over there, fashion icon, great personality, charismatic, designers seek her and she's been working for many many many years. She has haters though but in this day and age who doesn't? She has a lot of fans too. And they told me she doesn't need to speed dial the paparazzi because they know where she hangs out and she is very much in demand publicity - wise. Like designers, the pap's seek her so she doesn't have to seek them. 


So she seems cool. I looked her up on YouTube and there's thousands of clips, interviews and stuff on her. I really like this one of her being interviewed in Brooklyn. http://youtu.be/1T47b5AMHWM


I like her, she's so much better then beige but like I said in the last few pages, this is just smooshing. I'm sure he's scarred from what happened to him with beige so let him have his fun. Alexa come across as a well adjusted, intelligent woman - huge upgrade.


----------



## Bella2121

Gloomy yours and Free's gifs have me crying I'm hysterical! Being this is the only "forum" I've ever been on I had NO idea that people were that creepy with the whole nobody is good enough for Alex thing! Like I was truly joking, I can't even figure out my profile (yikes) in any event I saw that Alex may have a cameo in the new Zoolander and that Hidden will be out this year.. Anyone know if there is truth in this?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Bella2121 said:


> Gloomy yours and Free's gifs have me crying I'm hysterical! Being this is the only "forum" I've ever been on I had NO idea that people were that creepy with the whole nobody is good enough for Alex thing! Like I was truly joking, I can't even figure out my profile (yikes) in any event I saw that Alex may have a cameo in the new Zoolander and that Hidden will be out this year.. Anyone know if there is truth in this?


 
I feel like I waited so long for Hidden to come out....given up on it's release date.


----------



## Kitkath70

Alexa seems like a pretty cool person. It'll be fun to sit back and watch where this goes. 

As far as Alex acting cold to the women he dates, he wasn't until the infamous "Broken Bells" video.  I think that's when he realized that Skanky was really using him to promote herself and Jewelmint and it was downhill from there. That is still the most uncomfortable video to watch,  if you google him and Skanky during their first trip to Sweden, you'll see he was holding her hand while walking down the street and she was sitting on his lap in public. He was affectionate with her during their first Coachella together too.  I think he's being cautious with Alexa and doesn't want to be hounded by the paps.  Bad memories I'm sure.  Alexa would have to try really hard to be as bad as Skanky was though. I think Alex would bolt before that happened again. Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## mlm123

What a cute coat Alexa was wearing!! I was unsure of her at first, but to me, from what I've seen, and yes I looked up some of her stuff after hearing about her through this thread , she seems like a cool girl. Funny sense of humor, kind of quirky style. Great fashion sense, better than Bosworth, if I do say so myself. Bosworth? Boswaste? ha ha!

Alex will never dress properly for the weather...that gave me a good laugh!

Oh, how I wish something about Hidden would come out! 
Alex lost all that weight for the film, poor guy!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Alexa seems like a pretty cool person. It'll be fun to sit back and watch where this goes.
> 
> As far as Alex acting cold to the women he dates, he wasn't until the infamous "Broken Bells" video.  I think that's when he realized that Skanky was really using him to promote herself and Jewelmint and it was downhill from there. That is still the most uncomfortable video to watch,  if you google him and Skanky during their first trip to Sweden, you'll see he was holding her hand while walking down the street and she was sitting on his lap in public. He was affectionate with her during their first Coachella together too.  I think he's being cautious with Alexa and doesn't want to be hounded by the paps.  Bad memories I'm sure.  Alexa would have to try really hard to be as bad as Skanky was though. I think Alex would bolt before that happened again. Once bitten, twice shy.



Oh gawd, Broken Bells was the f*cking worst...lol.  The WORST.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh gawd, Broken Bells was the f*cking worst...lol.  The WORST.



Lol! Good Times


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Lol! Good Times



And we all have the scars to prove it...


----------



## BagBerry13

Is Broken Bells the seagull incident? I can't remember.


----------



## Missmel

At least Kate gets acting work occasionly besides being a fashion girl, that's Alexa's main gig, everything else she does is just fluff to stay relavent including dating famous men. She's been trying to get another celeb couple thing going ever since Alex turner dumped her, but they never seem to stick around and I doubt Alex will either.


----------



## so confusing

BagBerry13 said:


> Is Broken Bells the seagull incident? I can't remember.




No, it was when everyone thought they'd broken up for sure and tweets and photos starting rolling in from the broken bells show and they were there together.


----------



## Slither

BagBerry13 said:


> Is Broken Bells the seagull incident? I can't remember.



Coming out of lurker mode to beg for info on "the seagull incident"...


----------



## Kitkath70

No, here's the link to the video. It's the one where they were leaving the concert and Skanky walked away to be photographed on the street corner wearing her Tackymint jewelry. It's also the first time they were seen together after everyone thought they were over. If only...

http://youtu.be/UqG8XOeDeMI


----------



## BagBerry13

so confusing said:


> No, it was when everyone thought they'd broken up for sure and tweets and photos starting rolling in from the broken bells show and they were there together.



Oh, that must have ran past me the first time around too. I guess after a couple of years this whole relationship is a big blurry mess to me where one stupid act of hers followed the next.



Kitkath70 said:


> No, here's the link to the video. It's the one where they were leaving the concert and Skanky walked away to be photographed on the street corner wearing her Tackymint jewelry. It's also the first time they were seen together after everyone thought they were over. If only...
> 
> http://youtu.be/UqG8XOeDeMI



Yeah I remember seeing that video. That was also Alex in pissed mode, right?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm officially not talking anymore about the Bos...lol


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm officially not talking anymore about the Bos...lol



Agreed! Except she's the gift that just keeps giving

If this thing with Alexa is real, it'll be nice to have some new gossip to debate.  It's been way too long.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> Agreed! Except she's the gift that just keeps giving
> 
> If this thing with Alexa is real, it'll be nice to have some new gossip to debate.  It's been way too long.



It might be like Groundhog Day. All over again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Agreed! Except she's the gift that just keeps giving
> 
> If this thing with Alexa is real, it'll be nice to have some new gossip to debate.  It's been way too long.



It has. I'm sure (and a little afraid) that it will "liven" up the thread :devil:

*EDIT: *Also...if Skars attends PFW and also happens to run into Stiller/Wilson....the level of fangirling from yours truly will be in *overdrive*.

Bring back Meekus!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It has. I'm sure (and a little afraid) that it will "liven" up the thread :devil:



I can't imagine it being any worse than it was in it's hay day.   I learned real quick where the ignore button was.

ETA the minute I heard he was in Paris, the first thing that popped into my head was Zoolander.  I would love for him to be in the sequel.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Or how about when Beige called the paps and they were leaving the movie theater? She went to reach for his hand and he recoiled. She was so enthralled with the cameras that she went up some stairs as he kept walking on. Haha. Memories.

Yeah, I will never understand how he got involved and stayed involved for months with someone like that when he claims to be the polar opposite.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> Alexa seems like a pretty cool person. It'll be fun to sit back and watch where this goes.
> 
> As far as Alex acting cold to the women he dates, he wasn't until the infamous "Broken Bells" video.  I think that's when he realized that Skanky was really using him to promote herself and Jewelmint and it was downhill from there. That is still the most uncomfortable video to watch,  if you google him and Skanky during their first trip to Sweden, you'll see he was holding her hand while walking down the street and she was sitting on his lap in public. He was affectionate with her during their first Coachella together too.  I think he's being cautious with Alexa and doesn't want to be hounded by the paps.  Bad memories I'm sure.  Alexa would have to try really hard to be as bad as Skanky was though. I think Alex would bolt before that happened again. Once bitten, twice shy.


 

Oh yes, the Broken Bells concert...










Ms Kiah said:


> Or how about when Beige called the paps and they were leaving the movie theater? She went to reach for his hand and he recoiled. She was so enthralled with the cameras that she went up some stairs as he kept walking on. Haha. Memories.




Oh the memories..


----------



## scaredsquirrel

You guys are giving me acid flashback to Alexander Skarsgard V - XII.  Otherwise known as the Beige Hell threads.  But they were fun.  Poor Skars, he really does bring this on himself.  If he wouldn't be so witness protection program about his dates or girlfriends, everyone would stop analyzing every move or engaging in death wars of denials.  I had fun reading the Cumberbatch blogs this Fall watching them deal with the same stuff. I for one hope he gets someone new in his life, it's dull without it and he goes out more when that happens. And maybe if he dates a fashion girl, he'll change his t-shirt every now and then.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> You guys are giving me acid flashback to Alexander Skarsgard V - XII.  Otherwise known as the Beige Hell threads.  But they were fun.  Poor Skars, he really does bring this on himself.  If he wouldn't be so witness protection program about his dates or girlfriends, everyone would stop analyzing every move or engaging in death wars of denials.  I had fun reading the Cumberbatch blogs this Fall watching them deal with the same stuff. I for one hope he gets someone new in his life, it's dull without it and he goes out more when that happens. And maybe if he dates a fashion girl, he'll change his t-shirt every now and then.



Cumberb*tches took it to Defcon 5, circa 2010. I read them and looked on, not commenting - only making a mojito and reminiscing


----------



## Santress

Slither said:


> Coming out of lurker mode to beg for info on "the seagull incident"...


I don't think people will mind hearing about this one again because it gave everyone a good giggle - the "coked up seagull" incident.

From the February 2011 Alex thread:

We were discussing an Alex sighting where a music publicist at Force Field PR tweeted this Alex spotting at the Smith Westerns Show on Friday, February 11, 2011:

"Wish I could remember what I talked about w/ Alex Skarsgard last night @ the Smith Westerns show. I do remember that he has big hands though" -*Che_sara_Sarah*


Then Squirrel and So Confusing saw this tumblr post and got a serious case of the giggles  over the KB "coked up seagull" bits:



> Smith Westerns - I adore them. In my book they can do no wrong. I couldnt get one darn photo with every member in it because I was too close to the stage. They had a new drummer and keyboardist/guitarist/backup vocalswhat happened to the old drummer?! I really wanted another tie dye shirtIve had mine for over a year and it disintegratingbut I guess it makes sense that they didnt have them anymore and I guess its true that it just makes my old shirt all that much better. *Highlight: Kate Bosworth stormed through to the front row and tried to pump up the crowd by pumping both fists in the air like a cheerleader and shouting rough short spurts of woos (It sounded like a coked up seagull).* Shes physically very pretty. I totally dig that she acted like a die hard fan. Does she really love Smith Westerns or was it the joy of drugs? Who knows? Either way *high five* Kate Bosworth! But in all honestly I wish she did her cheerleader moves on mute because her unique woos frightened me. Oh, Los Angeles


http://emotivelle.com/post/3260625099/2-11-2011-smith-westerns-yuck-therapies-son

Then TBster tracked down this video from the concert.  It's believed that's KB's "whoo-hoo-hoo" seagull sounds during the first couple of seconds:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oF7Rii1Sm0


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks gals for the joy of new pics and new exciting discussions. Sure made my Wednesday morning start with a bang.


----------



## Slither

Santress said:


> I don't think people will mind hearing about this one again because it gave everyone a good giggle - the "coked up seagull" incident.
> 
> From the February 2011 Alex thread:
> 
> We were discussing an Alex sighting where a music publicist at Force Field PR tweeted this Alex spotting at the Smith Westerns Show on Friday, February 11, 2011:
> 
> "Wish I could remember what I talked about w/ Alex Skarsgard last night @ the Smith Westerns show. I do remember that he has big hands though" -*Che_sara_Sarah*
> 
> 
> Then Squirrel and So Confusing saw this tumblr post and got a serious case of the giggles  over the KB "coked up seagull" bits:
> 
> 
> http://emotivelle.com/post/3260625099/2-11-2011-smith-westerns-yuck-therapies-son
> 
> Then TBster tracked down this video from the concert.  It's believed that's KB's "whoo-hoo-hoo" seagull sounds during the first couple of seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oF7Rii1Sm0





Thanks  I think "coked up seagull" may become a part of my vocabulary now


----------



## Idun

Kitkath70 said:


> No, here's the link to the video. It's the one where they were leaving the concert and Skanky walked away to be photographed on the street corner wearing her Tackymint jewelry. It's also the first time they were seen together after everyone thought they were over. If only...
> 
> http://youtu.be/UqG8XOeDeMI


Owwwwww, that is _painfully_ awkward to watch..


----------



## Idun

MooCowmoo said:


> Just to clarify Alexa started as a model at age 16 and then went into TV presenting.



Thanks Moo!

All I know is that she keeps getting modelling contracts so if you're just a wee bit into fashion you know her name. Not bad hustling.

Also Mr. Idun and I were just in Berlin. We lived close to Alexanderplatz - I found it hugely amuzing that there's a mall called Alexa right next to Alexanderplatz - Alexa Am Alex *giggles*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love Alexanderplatz.....and Charlottenburg..and a little further out...Wandlitz...Berlin is a great city 

Alexa seems pretty cool to moi'. I love her voice.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> I don't think people will mind hearing about this one again because it gave everyone a good giggle - the "coked up seagull" incident.
> 
> From the February 2011 Alex thread:
> 
> We were discussing an Alex sighting where a music publicist at Force Field PR tweeted this Alex spotting at the Smith Westerns Show on Friday, February 11, 2011:
> 
> "Wish I could remember what I talked about w/ Alex Skarsgard last night @ the Smith Westerns show. I do remember that he has big hands though" -*Che_sara_Sarah*
> 
> 
> Then Squirrel and So Confusing saw this tumblr post and got a serious case of the giggles  over the KB "coked up seagull" bits:
> 
> 
> http://emotivelle.com/post/3260625099/2-11-2011-smith-westerns-yuck-therapies-son
> 
> Then TBster tracked down this video from the concert.  It's believed that's KB's "whoo-hoo-hoo" seagull sounds during the first couple of seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oF7Rii1Sm0


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting that Brit Marling and Alicia Vikander were at Louis Vuitton together today. Sadly, no Alex (nor Alexa I think).


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Hahahahahaha...I forgot how great the gossip was from when Alex and KB were on their concert phase. So many memories from a guy who used to try to pretend they weren't together in public. Remember when they went to the Village Idiot with Bjorne and Lisa and he tried to do a stealth run to the car and she couldn't get the doors to open?  Oh, there's no way Alexa could possibly be as much entertainment.


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> Hahahahahaha...I forgot how great the gossip was from when Alex and KB were on their concert phase. So many memories from a guy who used to try to pretend they weren't together in public. Remember when they went to the Village Idiot with Bjorne and Lisa and he tried to do a stealth run to the car and she couldn't get the doors to open?  Oh, there's no way Alexa could possibly be as much entertainment.


 
Lisa didn't exactly run to the car. She actually enjoyed the attention just as much as Kate. She felt cool being in the presence of the beige one. Those were the days. 

Bjorne and Alex were mortified. 

http://youtu.be/LFl4mzc7LWs


Since we're going down memory lane, remember this? lol
http://youtu.be/OwKjnN1YzHk
http://youtu.be/yH_4NqG0LHQ


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks everyone for KB memory lane I'd forgotten how ridiculously need and pathetic she was. One of my favourite videos was when it looked like she tried to kiss Bill confront of the paps.

I really like alexa I used to watch her present popworld and always thought she was pretty cool.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Hahahahahaha...I forgot how great the gossip was from when Alex and KB were on their concert phase. So many memories from a guy who used to try to pretend they weren't together in public. Remember when they went to the Village Idiot with Bjorne and Lisa and he tried to do a stealth run to the car and she couldn't get the doors to open?  *Oh, there's no way Alexa could possibly be as much entertainment.*



Sadly no! And she dresses better given she also favours non-beige colours. That's why I like her more.


----------



## Idun

Lisa and Kate are still friends


----------



## RedTopsy

Interesting updates. 

I watched some interviews with Alexa,
I kind of like her, she seems to have quite a different personality than Kate B.
Very charming and stylish in her own way and successful in her job. 
I like them as a couple. 
We will se what happens next, hopefully more sightings of them.


----------



## Kitkath70

I looked through some videos of Alexa at different functions just to get a feel for what she's like.  One thing I noticed right away is that she has a much "healthier" relationship with the paps, if there is such a thing. She was talking and joking around with them and they took their photos and were gone.  Alex used to talk and joke with them too until KBs ambush style of calling the paps freaked him out.  Alexa may help Alex get over that whole experience and deal with the paps in a different way now.  I hope so because the videos of him being all sour puss and grumpy are hard to take, though I doubt he'll ever enjoy being photographed by them.


----------



## Zola24

Cripes!! I havent been on this thread for a day and its moved pages. I dont know a lot about Alexa but she seems nice enough, good at fronting tv shows, music lover, and I love her style and voice, so yeah its all good. I also dont quite get why Alex never walks beside his current gf, Im not asking for love eyes and hand holding, just walk beside her man! For me, if Alex has a flaw its this, but hey they are obviously together and I hope they have a lot of fun and happiness  

Thank you everyone for the great comments, links, pix, and vids  yes Groundhog Day has returned to this thread  Whatever, I hope hes  happy, and yes an appearance in Zoolander 2, in any form, would be fabulous 

Hand that popcorn around Red


----------



## bluebird8845

Wow - I've been offline for 4 days and what a huge amount to catch up on!  Thanks for all the updates.  Totally gutted that each time Alex has been spotted in London I've been out of the country  Like I'm ever going to just "bump" into him in London - but a girl can dream 

So on the Alexa front, I'm with Moo, she's been around quite a while, friends with Pixie Geldorf and the fashionista London set but used to present on Channel 4 here before she went to the US a few years ago with MTV, since then is "known" more for being involved with the fashion world & some celeb bfs, but I'm not sure what she actually does full time.  As Moo said, she popped up on Comic Relief GBBO (TV show) a couple of weeks ago, and she seemed quite funny and nice - GSOH - she made good crumpets on the show


----------



## Opheliaballs

I loved alexa on GBBO she seemed funny and down to earth


----------



## Kitkath70

From what I've gathered, she works as a contributer for British Vogue.  She did a video blog for them during LFW and talked about her editor there.


----------



## Henares

for all your pics and post...
And, wath a lovely word: cesspool!!!  It's so kind and sweet! I wish that, four years later, you were the same: polite and happy. (Apologies for my english, again)
Today has been a sad day, 11M. Ten years ago, Spain suffered a horrible terrorist atacck. Abrazos!!!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks everyone for KB memory lane I'd forgotten how ridiculously need and pathetic she was. One of my favourite videos was when it looked like she tried to kiss Bill confront of the paps.


 
I remember, truly despicable of Kate. Bill backed off. Poor kid was green with inexperience. But was anyone surprised? This is a woman who made out with her friend's husband, tried to screw around with some of her co-stars who were in serious relationships and does a retched job dropping people to the curve when she no longer has any use for them.



Kitkath70 said:


> From what I've gathered, she works as a contributer for British Vogue.  She did a video blog for them during LFW and talked about her editor there.


 
She seems like such a fun happy go lucky girl. She must be fun to have as a friend. She has depth as well and sounds cool when interview. 

*Edit*: Just saw this on tumblr posted by icemft. Can't believe the gay rumors still exist today


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> You guys are giving me acid flashback to Alexander Skarsgard V - XII.  Otherwise known as the Beige Hell threads.  But they were fun.  Poor Skars, he really does bring this on himself.  If he wouldn't be so witness protection program about his dates or girlfriends, everyone would stop analyzing every move or engaging in death wars of denials.  I had fun reading the Cumberbatch blogs this Fall watching them deal with the same stuff. I for one hope he gets someone new in his life, it's dull without it and he goes out more when that happens. *And maybe if he dates a fashion girl, he'll change his t-shirt every now and then.*



Or at least add more colors than blue, grey, white and black. Perhaps she can convince him to wear more mesh tshirts? 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting that Brit Marling and Alicia Vikander were at Louis Vuitton together today. Sadly, no Alex (nor Alexa I think).



Pity Ellen Page couldn't make it. 



gloomyharlow said:


> I remember, truly despicable of Kate. Bill backed off. Poor kid was green with inexperience. But was anyone surprised? This is a woman who made out with her friend's husband, tried to screw around with some of her co-stars who were in serious relationships and does a retched job dropping people to the curve when she no longer has any use for them.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems like such a fun happy go lucky girl. She must be fun to have as a friend. She has depth as well and sounds cool when interview.
> *
> Edit: Just saw this on tumblr posted by icemft. Can't believe the gay rumors still exist today *



WTF?  I went to her Tumblr, all sorts of effeduppedness.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I have no power here but can I request we don't give air time to stuff like that? It's as bad as WoS or the commenters on JJ.  @Gloomy...no offence to you at all intended. It's just that stuff like that is obviously intended to rile it's audience.


----------



## skarsbabe

Oh jeez, I had no idea anyone on this planet even considered he was gay! that gave me a good laugh! That man is straighter than a line between two points! :giggles:


----------



## Hannaheart

HAAHAHAHH  Straighter than a line between two points....I love that!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Page Six is on our lovebirds now.

http://pagesix.com/2015/03/11/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-look-cozy-in-paris/

I forgot he used to talk about his love for the Arctic Monkeys back when he was filming Straw Dogs, another thing they share. Coachella should be fun, given Bos also goes and shares Blasberg and other fashion folk as friends.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's the Page Six text for those unable to open the link (hope that's cool SS).

*********************************************************************

*Rumors that True Blood hunk Alexander Skarsgård is dating British fashion plate Alexa Chung continue to heat up.*






The pretty pair were seen very cozily holding hands at Caviar Kaspia in Paris during fashion week there Tuesday night.

They were dining with a group of fashionable pals including Poppy Delevingne, sister of Cara, and Derek Blasberg.

Last month, the two were seen at a Father John Misty show in New York, and the following morning at a coffee shop.

*Source:* Page Six


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Sure!  And I love how Father John Misty has gotten more and more press hits on this - six degrees!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Has anyone heard of he will be in zoolander 2


----------



## FreeSpirit71

NicolesCloset said:


> Has anyone heard of he will be in zoolander 2



No, but _everyone_ is hoping!!!


----------



## gloomyharlow

scaredsquirrel said:


> Page Six is on our lovebirds now.
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/03/11/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-look-cozy-in-paris/
> 
> I forgot he used to talk about his love for the Arctic Monkeys back when he was filming Straw Dogs, another thing they share. Coachella should be fun, given Bos also goes and shares Blasberg and other fashion folk as friends.




No pictures of the holding of hands at Caviar Kaspia in Paris? I'm surprised. lol 

As for Coachella, let's hope this year Kate doesn't make it so obvious when she's staring at Alex. If so, I hope Alexa stares her down Gone With The Wind style. 











FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have no power here but can I request we don't give air time to stuff like that? It's as bad as WoS or the commenters on JJ.  @Gloomy...no offence to you at all intended. It's just that stuff like that is obviously intended to rile it's audience.




I posted it because I thought how absurd this person's comment was, but I know what you mean 


There's not a gay bone in that Viking's body. 




skarsbabe said:


> Oh jeez, I had no idea anyone on this planet even considered he was gay! that gave me a good laugh! That man is straighter than a line between two points! :giggles:




There's been rumors for years after that behind the scenes Beyond The Pole thing came out. lol


----------



## Kitkath70

Ted C was behind most of the rumors with the crazy Nelly Fang blind vice. 

Coachella is going to be a trip.  Alexa and KB run in similar circles, except Alexa is a bit higher on the food chain. I think KB follows Alexa on Twitter. I know she follows Derek Blasberg who is Alexa's BFF.  In fact Derek went to KBs wedding.  Keep the popcorn coming because this could get good.  Skanky doesn't like someone else stealing her limelight.

ETA she does follow Alexa and Margot Robbie.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> Ted C was behind most of the rumors with the crazy Nelly Fang blind vice.
> 
> Coachella is going to be a trip.  Alexa and KB run in similar circles, except Alexa is a bit higher on the food chain. I think KB follows Alexa on Twitter. I know she follows Derek Blasberg who is Alexa's BFF.  In fact Derek went to KBs wedding.  Keep the popcorn coming because this could get good.  Skanky doesn't like someone else stealing her limelight.


 
Just saw that Kate does follow her on twitter...as well as some of the coolest people on the planet like Pamela Des Barres, Florence, Lana...really awesome :okay:
Also, Alexa does a lot of charity work just like Alex 
https://youtu.be/uAstloIBO48
https://youtu.be/XqagRxEpUHY

I have to say, the more I look into Alexa the more I like her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> Just saw that Kate does follow her on twitter...as well as some of the coolest people on the planet like Pamela Des Barres, Florence, Lana...really awesome :okay:
> Also, Alexa does a lot of charity work just like Alex
> https://youtu.be/uAstloIBO48
> https://youtu.be/XqagRxEpUHY
> 
> I have to say, the more I look into Alexa the more I like her.



I like her too. There's heaps of YT videos you can check her out on. I think she's pretty cool, actually.


----------



## skarsbabe

She seems like a level-headed gal. I had never heard of her before. Her last name interests me though, is she any part asian?


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like her too. There's heaps of YT videos you can check her out on. I think she's pretty cool, actually.



I like her too. She has a lovely, playful personality.  I can see Alex getting along very well with her.


----------



## Kitkath70

skarsbabe said:


> She seems like a level-headed gal. I had never heard of her before. Her last name interests me though, is she any part asian?



Her father is 3/4 Chinese.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> I like her too. She has a lovely, playful personality.  I can see Alex getting along very well with her.


 

I also like the fact she barely wears makeup in her everyday normal life. She's very natural looking and tom boyishly cute. Also, she's 31 so she's not too young. She sounds like Alex's type, so lets see how this goes. Celebrity relationships rarely lasts. Lets see if she jumps naked in that lake the way Alex likes. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like her too. There's heaps of YT videos you can check her out on. I think she's pretty cool, actually.


 
Me too. I mean I relate to her a lot with losing stuff in shoes for weeks on end. I lost keys, hair accessories, etc. and my family thinks I'm out of my mind for losing things in shoes. After reading her tweet, I'm glad I'm not the only clumsy one. I feel so much better  lol


----------



## BagBerry13

They also have Chris Martin in common. Maybe that's how Alex likes his girlfriends, skinny and Chris Martin-ed. That made me actually giggle.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> They also have Chris Martin in common. Maybe that's how Alex likes his girlfriends, skinny and Chris Martin-ed. That made me actually giggle.


yep, I called that one.  Arctic Monkeys, Chris Martin, Blasberg, Andrew Bevin at Teen Vogue, all their shared moments.  Awesome!


----------



## Missmel

Yeah they have so much in common, their love of social media, pap strolls, taking hundreds of selfies, taking hundreds of party pics, exploiting their relationships for attention, doing nothing but be pretty and fashionable and partying with other pretty and fashionable people, oh hang on.......Alex hates all that s**t. 
Seriously, your all giving her way more credit then she deserves.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Missmel said:


> Yeah they have so much in common, their love of social media, pap strolls, taking hundreds of selfies, taking hundreds of party pics, exploiting their relationships for attention, doing nothing but be pretty and fashionable and partying with other pretty and fashionable people, oh hang on.......Alex hates all that s**t.
> Seriously, your all giving her way more credit then she deserves.


To quote Free, be careful about the "your all" (which I'm sure you meant to be "you're all"). Not all of us are on board for anything, so would appreciate not lumping us together. And before you give Alex all that credit, he hangs with a whole lotta people who self promote like champs, so he may be concerned re his image but he gets the game. And allows for it.


----------



## Kitkath70

Missmel said:


> Yeah they have so much in common, their love of social media, pap strolls, taking hundreds of selfies, taking hundreds of party pics, exploiting their relationships for attention, doing nothing but be pretty and fashionable and partying with other pretty and fashionable people, oh hang on.......Alex hates all that s**t.
> Seriously, your all giving her way more credit then she deserves.



To be fair it's a cultural thing now to use social media.  My dry cleaner has a Twitter account.  If you are in business of any kind, you have to self promote on social media. Their business is their image and fashion so of course they are going to be hanging around with other fashionable people.  That really isn't the issue. It's how they do it and the motive behind it. 
It's too early in the game to compare Alexa and KB.  Neither Alex or Alexa have confirmed anything. It's all just speculation and fun at this point.  I also don't think you can say Alex hates all of it either.  He was raised in an artistic, open household. He's been surrounded with Actors, Musicians, Artists, Models his whole life. He knows this lifestyle very well and he is definitely reaping the benefits. I suspect he doesn't like the intrusion into his personal space when he's just out and about living his normal daily life. We've even seen him get grumpy when those TB fans tracked him down near his neighborhood. If this turns into something more substantial, it'll be interesting to see how he behaves.  The biggest thing will be if he ever walks the red carpet with Alexa.


----------



## Missmel

scaredsquirrel said:


> To quote Free, be careful about the "your all" (which I'm sure you meant to be "you're all"). Not all of us are on board for anything, so would appreciate not lumping us together. And before you give Alex all that credit, he hangs with a whole lotta people who self promote like champs, so he may be concerned re his image but he gets the game. And allows for it.


Sorry for that, well most comments about her then, and it's one thing when people you know do it and another thing when it's your girlfriend and this is what her 'career' is, but maybe your right and he doesn't have a problem with it like he claims.


----------



## audiogirl

I think the distinction is how he chooses to conduct his life vs. being tolerant of how others choose to conduct theirs (i.e. being non-judgmental). Different strokes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Like I said before I'm not going to jump on this gal when she seems perfectly fine. If she were _really _going for mileage she would have caused more of a stir about her supposed relationship with Chris Martin - but she didn't. 

I haven't heard anything nasty about her, unlike Bos - and as before, that was through trusted industry friends who dealt with her _directly._.  

Oh and guess what - they are two different people, who just happen to rotate in similar circles so um...yeah...I do try and not just generalise and assume that because _one_ person acts badly, another person will too.


----------



## Missmel

Kitkath70 said:


> To be fair it's a cultural thing now to use social media.  My dry cleaner has a Twitter account.  If you are in business of any kind, you have to self promote on social media. Their business is their image and fashion so of course they are going to be hanging around with other fashionable people.  That really isn't the issue. It's how they do it and the motive behind it.
> It's too early in the game to compare Alexa and KB.  Neither Alex or Alexa have confirmed anything. It's all just speculation and fun at this point.  I also don't think you can say Alex hates all of it either.  He was raised in an artistic, open household. He's been surrounded with Actors, Musicians, Artists, Models his whole life. He knows this lifestyle very well and he is definitely reaping the benefits. I suspect he doesn't like the intrusion into his personal space when he's just out and about living his normal daily life. We've even seen him get grumpy when those TB fans tracked him down near his neighborhood. If this turns into something more substantial, it'll be interesting to see how he behaves.  The biggest thing will be if he ever walks the red carpet with Alexa.


I was only talking about Alex and not what everyone else does, he doesn't do any of that and never has. Alex grew up in an artistic bohemian home not a celebrity one, it's a completely different.


----------



## jooa

His close friends from Sweden use twitter and instagram and they mostly promoting themself and their lifestyle, even him sometimes pop up in their feed. His brother use it also and he's pretty good in all this selfie thing. I think that he isn't against social media in general, he simply doesn't want any account and doesn't like when something like that interfere his personal life but he definitely understand when someone close to him has one because he needs it at work or for any other reason but respects Alex's private space.

ETA. Alexa seems to be a quite fun person and definitely she has a distance to herself. She favorited this tweet


----------



## Missmel

jooa said:


> His close friends from Sweden use twitter and instagram and they mostly promoting themself and their lifestyle, even him sometimes pop up in their feed. His brother use it also and he's pretty good in all this selfie thing. I think that he isn't against social media in general, he simply doesn't want any account and doesn't like when something like that interfere his personal life but he definitely understand when someone close to him has one because he needs it at work or for any other reason but respects Alex's private space.
> 
> ETA. Alexa seems to be a quite fun person and definitely she has a distance to herself. She favorited this tweet


They all have private accounts except for Alex Stocks and valtar is just a teenager, and they seldom post  pictures of Alex.


----------



## Zola24

Grazia is now on the case too  nothing really new, mostly recycled, except Alexa tweeted a pic of her dinner companions, and Alex wasn't in it (lol) so she's obviously not desperate to share all her private life, at least just yet, either  
www.graziadaily.co.uk/2015/03/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dinner-date-in-paris

And this cos Alexa does look fab  Gold award in The Guardian is praise indeed 
www.theguardian.com/fashion/2015/mar/11/best-in-frow-who-won-fashion-week

Anyway, I hope theyre enjoying Paris, and each other  Im just a little sad that with all mention of them, I havent seen anything about a possible meeting between Alex and Ben Stiller  thats not to say it hasnt happened/wont happen, it just seems that once again Alexs private life is overshadowing his professional life  Cut the guy a break hey. (Eta: this is addressed to the media, not you lovely ladies )

Eta2: Have we decided on a name for this lovely pairing?  I know it's early days, but they do look good, and I'm sure will have lots of happy times


----------



## Hannaheart

Zola24 said:


> Grazia is now on the case too  nothing really new, mostly recycled, except Alexa tweeted a pic of her dinner companions, and Alex wasn't in it (lol) so she's obviously not desperate to share all her private life, at least just yet, either
> http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/2015/03/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dinner-date-in-paris
> 
> And this cos Alexa does look fab  Gold award in The Guardian is praise indeed
> http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2015/mar/11/best-in-frow-who-won-fashion-week
> 
> Anyway, I hope theyre enjoying Paris, and each other  Im just a little sad that with all mention of them, I havent seen anything about a possible meeting between Alex and Ben Stiller  thats not to say it hasnt happened/wont happen, it just seems that once again Alexs private life is overshadowing his professional life  Cut the guy a break hey. (Eta: this is addressed to the media, not you lovely ladies )
> 
> Eta2: Have we decided on a name for this lovely pairing?  I know it's early days, but they do look good, and I'm sure will have lots of happy times


 


How about Alex squared?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Grazia is now on the case too  nothing really new, mostly recycled, except Alexa tweeted a pic of her dinner companions, and Alex wasn't in it (lol) so she's obviously not desperate to share all her private life, at least just yet, either
> http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/2015/03/alexa-chung-alexander-skarsgard-dinner-date-in-paris
> 
> And this cos Alexa does look fab  Gold award in The Guardian is praise indeed
> http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2015/mar/11/best-in-frow-who-won-fashion-week
> 
> Anyway, I hope theyre enjoying Paris, and each other  Im just a little sad that with all mention of them, I havent seen anything about a possible meeting between Alex and Ben Stiller  thats not to say it hasnt happened/wont happen,* it just seems that once again Alexs private life is overshadowing his professional life * Cut the guy a break hey. (Eta: this is addressed to the* media*, not you lovely ladies )
> 
> Eta2: Have we decided on a name for this lovely pairing?  I know it's early days, but they do look good, and I'm sure will have lots of happy times



I'll note that this is the gossip media, not the film industry media. Two different beasts. So, for me it's to be expected.

As for Alexa herself, I'll reiterate what's already been written. It seems most of his fans are willing to give her the benefit of the doubt. Just because she's a fashionista with social media accounts who plays the PR game doesn't mean she's KB Part II. And I think most of us are also aware that Alex has to play the PR game as well, he just does it differently, and that he's aware that just because he does it his way doesn't mean he can't be friends with people who do it other ways.

ETA: I'll also note that as fans what we think we want for 'our' celeb in their professional and personal lives is not what the celeb wants or needs. And if they make the occasional stupid decisions (or what we consider stupid), I'd hope that we'd still be fans. After all, it's the real world, and we, and our friends/family also make dumb decisions. 

As for a couple name, hard to get a name that rolls off the tongue and doesn't sound slightly odd: Chungard, SkarsChung, AlexAlexa, Alex (insert squared symbol here).


----------



## Missmel

I guess I am generally surprised at how the most 'fandom' do seem to think she's great, because I've been under the impression that most people in general don't like Alexa and a lot flat out despise her, whenever there's an article about her the comments are pretty bad, much worse then anything I've said, and her 'fans' seem to be made up of mostly teenage Arctic Monkey fans. I don't hate her but I certainly don't like her or think she's anyone who deserves any kind of admiration for who she is or what she does, so I'm not going to give her a 'chance'. 
I'm also surprised that after the circus with Kate and the last four years of a low key dating life, that he would even consider another high profile relationship with someone who without question courts media attention.
 I would think it won't last long, but I'm sure the old school fans on here thought the same thing with Kate, and they managed to string it out for a year and a half, so who knows!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'll note that this is the gossip media, not the film industry media. Two different beasts. *So, for me it's to be expected*.
> 
> As for Alexa herself, I'll reiterate what's already been written. It seems most of his fans are willing to give her the benefit of the doubt. Just because she's a fashionista with social media accounts who plays the PR game doesn't mean she's KB Part II. And I think most of us are also aware that Alex has to play the PR game as well, he just does it differently, and that he's aware that just because he does it his way doesn't mean he can't be friends with people who do it other ways.
> 
> ETA: I'll also note that as fans what we think we want for 'our' celeb in their professional and personal lives is not what the celeb wants or needs. And if they make the occasional stupid decisions (or what we consider stupid), I'd hope that we'd still be fans. After all, it's the real world, and we, and our friends/family also make dumb decisions.
> 
> As for a couple name, hard to get a name that rolls off the tongue and doesn't sound slightly odd: Chungard, SkarsChung, AlexAlexa, Alex (insert squared symbol here).



Yes, I guess I was just being optimistic in thinking the gossip media, would at least in longer articles, include a sentence about the possibility of an AS/BS meeting re Zoolander 2.

Hey, I only mentioned the Alexa photo tweet 'cos although I know of her, she's never really been on my radar before now, and I just thought it showed consideration, (and a plus point from me), that was all. And I do, before commenting, go back to where I left off, so I've read all the posts and apologise if you thought I was being snarky, I wasn't, I just thought I was adding to the shared pool of Alexa knowledge. 

I don't even know what's best for me, or my rl friends, and would never suggest to know what is best for distant celebs, and yeah, we all just try to muddle through as best we can.

Hah, yes, the new couple name is quite difficult, and I like Hannah's suggestion Alex squared, but I don't even know how to get the small 2 symbol on my keyboard (lol). The best I can come up with Skarslexa - at least I can type and pronounce it fairly easily


----------



## BagBerry13

As far as I can tell she hasn't sat front row at any of the fashion shows. So what I don't understand is why going to Paris during its busiest time of the year with your new boyfriend who likes to stay under the radar and where you know ahead of time some pap will take your picture. Just to hang around with your fashion friends? You could've done that next month in Paris and no one would've cared.


----------



## Zola24

Missmel said:


> I guess I am generally surprised at how the most 'fandom' do seem to think she's great, because I've been under the impression that most people in general don't like Alexa and a lot flat out despise her, whenever there's an article about her the comments are pretty bad, much worse then anything I've said, and her 'fans' seem to be made up of mostly teenage Arctic Monkey fans. I don't hate her but I certainly don't like her or think she's anyone who deserves any kind of admiration for who she is or what she does, so I'm not going to give her a 'chance'.
> I'm also surprised that after the circus with Kate and the last four years of a low key dating life, that he would even consider another high profile relationship with someone who without question courts media attention.
> I would think it won't last long, but I'm sure the old school fans on here thought the same thing with Kate, and they managed to string it out for a year and a half, so who knows!



Oh Missmel - I think you are being very unfair and I can admire someone for being very good at their job, whether their job is essential, or not, is besides the point, they have taken the time and effort to be the best they can, even if they fall short of others exacting standards, they have tried their best, and can't be faulted. Now as we are talking about Alexa, I knew of her through her tv presenting, the Alex Turner relationship, a weekly column in the Independent, and various fashion articles, and that was about it, so I 'googled' her, and she seems perfectly ok, (in fact better than ok), so I don't quite get where all your vitriol is coming from.

As to Alex, (to me he'll always be a Viking Sex God), but hey, I know that he is actually human, and therefore not infallible, but hey that's what life is for all of us - some we win, some we lose, and no-one's boiling kittens!


----------



## jooa

If 'we' go this trail BagBerry, you should start by asking why Alex flew to London and he didn't wait for her return to New York after FW, which almost ended at that time? There were probably many reasons for doing it, and I guess were also many reasons why Alex was with her in Paris and why she was there (for example the official dinner hosted by Louis Vuitton yesterday). In the past few days were only 3 photos from the station and one report from a witness of the private dinner with their friends, it doesn't seem to me that it's some paps/gossip fest


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> If 'we' go this trail BagBerry, you should start by asking why Alex flew to London and he didn't wait for her return to New York after FW, which almost ended at that time? There were probably many reasons for doing it, and I guess were also many reasons why Alex was with her in Paris and why she was there (for example the official dinner hosted by Louis Vuitton yesterday). In the past few days were only 3 photos from the station and one report from a witness of the private dinner with their friends, it doesn't seem to me that it's some paps/gossip fest



Because as you know Alex _never_ makes mistakes.  Do you really think anyone on here would take it lightly if I'd say it's his fault?
And btw, no one ever said something about a pap fest. But if you want to keep your new relationship under wraps you might not take it to Paris FW.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bag, that doesn't make a wick of sense. Yes they're in Paris but as you yourself pointed out..they haven't been photographed at shows or at the parties.

Not really courting attention then, are they?

Just one random capturing of them in the same frame of some photo's....

At some point we may get more shots...still not evidence of anything except people/media are interested in them.


----------



## BagBerry13

See?

The point is they went to Paris and got three pictures taken. They could've stayed back in London and gotten zero pictures taken. Just for a LV dinner? Yeah right.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

See what?

If they were in London, out having dinner together there'd be a photo too. You're reaching.

Are they not allowed to go anywhere, ever without being accused of media baiting?

These are popular people. They would have been recognised anywhere eg; in the cafe' a few weeks ago.


----------



## BagBerry13

Yeah but that pap probably wouldn't have gotten to that restaurant by himself. See, how I didn't say she called him.
In Paris on the other hand, those paps are already around because it's g*ddamn fashion week.


----------



## RedTopsy

There could be many reasons why there are so few sightings of Alexa during fashion week. 
Maybe she is in love and doesn´t want to leave the room(bed) and Alex. 
You know people do "strange" things when they are in love. 
I hope they are happy together and Alexa seems to be a nice, cool, fun girl.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And yet...no other photo's? Okay then.

For people in the public eye, they're playing it low-key.

Though I know any photo of them now will have you shouting "fame-ho's!"...lol


----------



## jooa

People sometimes make mistakes with the correct assessment of the situation (especially if it's the beginning of 'something' ). They probably thought that no one will notice them when they travel by train, there wasn't any paps photos before either in London or in New York, when they were together  Perhaps if they won't meet with the photographer at the station, whom probably they didn't notice early enough, this report from the dinner would seem quite unlikely, especially that at the official dinner Alexa went alone.


----------



## BagBerry13

I know we all and especially Alex likes to pretend he can live like a normal person when not on the red carpet but I hate to break it to you guys the reality looks different today with all those mobile phones. So sometimes there are needs to take precautions if you really wanna go unnoticed. Like not going to Paris when there's fashion week.
And I'm pretty sure Blasberg is itching to Instagram about them.


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> There could be many reasons why there are so few sightings of Alexa during fashion week.
> Maybe she is in love and doesn´t want to leave the room(bed) and Alex.
> You know people do "strange" things when they are in love.
> I hope they are happy together and Alexa seems to be a nice, cool, fun girl.



Oh Red - I love you  leaving any bedroom with Alex in it would be very strange  and yes, Alexa seems fabulous to me too, so yeah, I'm sure they will have a lot of fun together


----------



## Missmel

Zola24 said:


> Oh Missmel - I think you are being very unfair and I can admire someone for being very good at their job, whether their job is essential, or not, is besides the point, they have taken the time and effort to be the best they can, even if they fall short of others exacting standards, they have tried their best, and can't be faulted. Now as we are talking about Alexa, I knew of her through her tv presenting, the Alex Turner relationship, a weekly column in the Independent, and various fashion articles, and that was about it, so I 'googled' her, and she seems perfectly ok, (in fact better than ok), so I don't quite get where all your vitriol is coming from.
> 
> As to Alex, (to me he'll always be a Viking Sex God), but hey, I know that he is actually human, and therefore not infallible, but hey that's what life is for all of us - some we win, some we lose, and no-one's boiling kittens!


Please, there is nothing unfair about disliking a woman who has a career from what she's wearing and her famous boyfriends and friends. They're pretty superficial and shallow things to be known for, why would you even debate that?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Missmel said:


> Please, there is nothing unfair about disliking a woman who has a career from what she's wearing and her famous boyfriends and friends. They're pretty superficial and shallow things to be known for, why would you even debate that?



Because she also does a lot of charity work, no-one really has a bad thing to say about her and what you do to earn a crust doesn't define you as a person?

Do you also dislike Elle McPherson, Giselle Bundchen, and every other model? That's a description of their lives too, but it's not all THEY are either.

Also..as many have said..Alexa made her name being a quirky interviewer.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I know we all and especially Alex likes to pretend he can live like a normal person when not on the red carpet but *I hate to break it to you guys the reality looks different today with all those mobile phones.* So sometimes there are needs to take precautions if you really wanna go unnoticed. Like not going to Paris when there's fashion week.
> And I'm pretty sure Blasberg is itching to Instagram about them.



Oh, we know that, and I'm pretty sure he knows that as well. 
And I don't think most of the people posting here think he's incapable of making a mistake.
But there's a point where this becomes not merely point out flaws but being contrary and nitpicking for the sake of being contrary and nitpicking.



Missmel said:


> Please, there is nothing unfair about disliking a woman who has a career from what she's wearing and her famous boyfriends and friends. *They're pretty superficial and shallow things to be known for, why would you even debate that?*



Outside his fandom if people know Alex it's because he's a good looking actor. Which, boiled down to it, is also pretty superficial.


----------



## merita

I get a completely different vibe from this woman than Kate.  

She seems kind of cool and funny.  Kate seemed needy and dependent.  I thought she acted cool towards the paps, neutral, not angry but not courting them.  They seem more in tune the Alex and KB.  Those videos were cringeworthy.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alexa and Chris Martin's relationship in comparison to what happened with Kate Bosworth, is a totally different situation. Chris fooled around with Kate while he was _still together_ with Gwyneth. There was none of that unconscious uncoupling stuff at the time. Kate, knowing Chris was married to one of her friends, fooled around with him anyway and had the cojones to make out with him at a concert in front of everyone. So many people saw it, including friends of Gwyneth and it was reported in some tabloid magazines. Both Chris and Kate threatened to sue, but never did. The story is true. To add to the fire, After Alex dumped Kate, she was seen at a Coldplay concert with Michael Polish! Why would she do that? Because Kate is soulless. 

Gwyneth obviously froze Kate Bosworth out for this betrayal as well as Gwyneth's buddies like Kate Hudson, Liv Tyler, Gwen Stefani, Stella McCartney & etc. 

With Alexa, from what I was told by some people on FB who know more about her story, Chris was already done with Gwyneth when he dated Alexa. He's known Alexa for years in the UK. Also, Chris was seeing several girls including Jennifer Lawrence and Alexa at the time. Gwyneth was seeing someone too. It was all pretty private because there's no pap photos of the two together. There's only one set of photos of Chris and Alexa eating taken by someone who was there that night. Popsugar.com uploaded them (see below). And from what I was also told, Alexa was not shunned out by any of these women or the fashion community like Kate was. As a matter of fact Stella invited Alexa to her Green Carpet Challenge event last September so that's says something. The only time Kate is near Stella is at red carpet events and that's because Kate is the one running towards her so she can pose and be photographed with Stella. If you look at the pictures Stella always looks annoyed. lol 

These two women are different. One actually has depth, class, intelligence, charisma, kindness and dignity (Alexa) and the other one is a vapid, unemotional, insecure, user, who's nothing but a media whore (Kate).  I mean look at their twitter accounts. Alexa has a great sense of humor, is self deprecating and reblogs charities & causes. Kate only reblogs her projects, people kissing her ***, her magazine covers, and pictures of her posted by her fans. I have yet to see her post or reblog a charity. 


And that's my thoughts on the comparison topic.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> .



Hey, you definitely need a char lady  I have to go out now, so I'll see you later &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Alexa and Chris Martin's relationship in comparison to what happened with Kate Bosworth, is a totally different situation. Chris fooled around with Kate while he was _still together_ with Gwyneth. There was none of that unconscious uncoupling stuff at the time. Kate, knowing Chris was married to one of her friends, fooled around with him anyway and had the cojones to make out with him at a concert in front of everyone. So many people saw it, including friends of Gwyneth and it was reported in some tabloid magazines. Both Chris and Kate threatened to sue, but never did. The story is true. To add to the fire, After Alex dumped Kate, she was seen at a Coldplay concert with Michael Polish! Why would she do that? Because Kate is soulless.
> 
> Gwyneth obviously froze Kate Bosworth out for this betrayal as well as Gwyneth's buddies like Kate Hudson, Liv Tyler, Gwen Stefani, Stella McCartney & etc.
> 
> With Alexa, from what I was told by some people on FB who know more about her story, Chris was already done with Gwyneth when he dated Alexa. He's known Alexa for years in the UK. Also, Chris was seeing several girls including Jennifer Lawrence and Alexa at the time. Gwyneth was seeing someone too. It was all pretty private because there's no pap photos of the two together. There's only one set of photos of Chris and Alexa eating taken by someone who was there that night. Popsugar.com uploaded them (see below). And from what I was also told, Alexa was not shunned out by any of these women or the fashion community like Kate was. As a matter of fact Stella invited Alexa to her Green Carpet Challenge event last September so that's says something. The only time Kate is near Stella is at red carpet events and that's because Kate is the one running towards her so she can pose and be photographed with Stella. If you look at the pictures Stella always looks annoyed. lol
> 
> These two women are different. One actually has depth, class, intelligence, charisma, kindness and dignity (Alexa) and the other one is a vapid, unemotional, insecure, user, who's nothing but a media whore (Kate).  I mean look at their twitter accounts. Alexa has a great sense of humor, is self deprecating and reblogs charities & causes. Kate only reblogs her projects, people kissing her ***, her magazine covers, and pictures of her posted by her fans. I have yet to see her post or reblog a charity.
> 
> 
> And that's my thoughts on the comparison topic.



Stella dressed KB for the Met Gala last year. Which may be less about KB then about Stella's relationship with Goop.

But regarding the personality difference, I think that's the point that many are trying to make. Right now, Alexa doesn't appear to be KB PT. II. So why not wait to see what happens?


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Stella dressed KB for the Met Gala last year.




Kate's stylist got her the pink Stella dress but Stella didn't actually dress Kate. Reese Witherspoon, Cara Delevingne, and Rihanna were also wearing a Stella design that night. She posed with all of them.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Yeah but you don't give a dress to a girl you don't like. Beige bootlicked her way back into the fashion community.

As I said before I already like Alexa more simply because she dresses better than Beige. Her ways of staying relevant are still mysterious to me. We'll see if she puts on a show at Coachella if they go together.


----------



## gloomyharlow

merita said:


> I get a completely different vibe from this woman than Kate.
> 
> She seems kind of cool and funny.




Coachella is going to be so much fun this year. From what I read, Alexa's been going there since 2007. She's DJed for them as well. Her photos at Coachella are so natural, cool and carefree. She also doesn't seem like she's modeling a runaway when she's there unlike the beige one who looks like she's at a photo shoot looking unnatural wearing all those weird clothes and makeup. 


Perhaps Alexa will help relax Alex if they go together this year. He could be so stiff sometimes. He's still scarred from what happened a few years ago. 

Some photos of Alexa at Coachella over the years, photos from Vogue.es


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Yeah but you don't give a dress to a girl you don't like. Beige bootlicked her way back into the fashion community.




You would be surprised. Kate was "given" that dress just like Reese Witherspoon, Cara Delevingne, and Rihanna . That's all through the stylists, and the people who work for them. Of course Stella will let Kate wear one of her dresses. Kate has the ideal body for these fashion designers. Reese, Cara and Rihanna are big names so that was the draw. With Kate appearing with her dress, the big draw was the attention the media would bring on Kate because of how thin she looked. And it worked because the next morning that was all people could talk about regarding Kate at the Met.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Alexa and Alex are Coachella twins - being that they both really _are_ into the music, and yeah they get photographed being there but it's not their sole reason for attending.

It would be cool if they went together, but I'm not sure we're going to see that just yet.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think there was some kind of moratorium on Kate's exclusion from the group around 1-2 years ago.

I do know for certain Kate created a fuss in the Coldplay camp. The crew backstage closest to the group were asked to deal with her if she showed up unannounced here in Australia.  Whether that was because the heat was on both of them, or whether CM just didn't want her there, I don't know.

_Since we're dishing out tea..._

 A friend of mine is the owner/chef of a famous restaurant in Sydney at one of our most famous beaches. Kate was part of a group invited to a degustation meal.  Let's just say she was incredibly rude to everyone, and numerous bathroom trips were made.

Then again, when she was here for the Victoria Derby Day in I think 2006 or 07...again...just really, really rude to anyone she considered beneath her.  The waitstaff and event organisers just couldn't stand her.

Okay! That's it. I've vented...there's more in the vault but yeah..Kate - rearview mirror etc...


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Alexa and Alex are Coachella twins - being that they both really _are_ into the music, and yeah they get photographed being there but it's not their sole reason for attending.
> 
> It would be cool if they went together, but I'm not sure we're going to see that just yet.




They both are real music fans you can tell. I hope they go together, if not they both will go separately just to not cause a commotion with the pap's and media.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Kate's stylist got her the pink Stella dress but Stella didn't actually dress Kate. Reese Witherspoon, Cara Delevingne, and Rihanna were also wearing a Stella design that night. She posed with all of them.





gloomyharlow said:


> You would be surprised. Kate was "given" that dress just like Reese Witherspoon, Cara Delevingne, and Rihanna . *That's all through the stylists, and the people who work for them.* Of course Stella will let Kate wear one of her dresses. Kate has the ideal body for these fashion designers. Reese, Cara and Rihanna are big names so that was the draw. With Kate appearing with her dress, the big draw was the attention the media would bring on Kate because of how thin she looked. And it worked because the next morning that was all people could talk about regarding Kate at the Met.



Maybe the red carpet, but not the Met, from what I know.

Alex has looked fine at the Coachellas he's been to without KB.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Maybe the red carpet, but not the Met, from what I know.*
> 
> Alex has looked fine at the Coachellas he's been to without KB.



Yep, at MET the designers know who's wearing their dresses so they kinda green light it.


----------



## Missmel

gloomyharlow said:


> They both are real music fans you can tell. I hope they go together, if not they both will go separately just to not cause a commotion with the pap's and media.


Eh? Alexa is a self confessed groupie, her 'interest' in music has always been more about banging band guys, and doing the festival fashion pap walk has been her thing more then any other woman, besides Kate Moss.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Missmel said:


> Eh? Alexa is a self confessed groupie, her 'interest' in music has always been more about banging band guys, and doing the festival fashion pap walk has been her thing more then any other woman, besides Kate Moss.


 

What other musicians has she dated other then that dude from the Artic Monkeys? They were together for years.


----------



## Bandwagons

In other news, I'm trying to decide the best way to do a cameo for Alex in Zoolander 2. Current favorites include a "Ghost of Christmas Past" type deal and as the angel on Zoolander's shoulder.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Bandwagons said:


> In other news, I'm trying to decide the best way to do a cameo for Alex in Zoolander 2. Current favorites include a "Ghost of Christmas Past" type deal and as the angel on Zoolander's shoulder.


 
Meekus can come back as a spirit. They have to try something. lol


----------



## Bandwagons

gloomyharlow said:


> Meekus can come back as a spirit. They have to try something. lol




Meekus is haunting Zooloander and only some sort of epic fashion adventure can avenge his spirit and put him to rest!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A  Meekus twin found high on a snow-capped mountain, naked and weanie-roasting?


----------



## Bandwagons

Meekus never really died. He was taken in by a tribe high in the Himalayas (somehow) that worship him as their guru after seeing him cheat the flames of death.


----------



## RedTopsy

From People Magazine. 
They are called _Charsgard_.  




> *Alexander Skarsgard and Alexa Chung Heat Up in Paris*




http://www.people.com/article/alexa...adlines&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Kitkath70

Wasn't Charsgard the name used when the clouds parted, the planets aligned and for a brief moment in time we thought that two of the most beautiful people in the world had hooked up?

We need to think of something better and more creative.


----------



## Missmel

gloomyharlow said:


> What other musicians has she dated other then that dude from the Artic Monkeys? They were together for years.


shes been with a lot! She said she's been a groupie since she was a teenager but she hit the jackpot with Alex turner who was only 20 and newly successful when she met him, she's been with a few others since him, none of them were as big as Arctic Monkeys though.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Kitkath70 said:


> Wasn't Charsgard the name used when the clouds parted, the planets aligned and for a brief moment in time we thought that two of the most beautiful people in the world had hooked up?


 
I was thinking about the similarities. There were some sightings, holding hands (oh scandal), in a car with her assistant and he flew all! the! way! to! Africa! to be with her for a weekend. So perfect, so tall, so blonde. :weird: Then...nothing at all.

I'm surprised that so many seem to have jumped on this as the perfect hipster love. I mean, what am I missing exactly? Jumping the gun a little bit at this stage. 

He doesn't really seem to have long term relationships with women.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Wasn't Charsgard the name used when the clouds parted, the planets aligned and for a brief moment in time we thought that two of the most beautiful people in the world had hooked up?
> 
> We need to think of something better and more creative.





Ms Kiah said:


> I was thinking about the similarities. There were some sightings, holding hands (oh scandal), in a car with her assistant and *he flew all! the! way! to! Africa! to be with her for a weekend.* So perfect, so tall, so blonde. :weird: Then...nothing at all.
> 
> I'm surprised that so many seem to have jumped on this as the perfect hipster love. I mean, what am I missing exactly? *Jumping the gun a little bit at this stage. *
> 
> He doesn't really seem to have long term relationships with women.



Yes, Charsgard was used three years ago for Charlize and Alex, so something new is needed.

That was according to Lainey, so the odds of that having actually happened are none to none. 

Because this is the first sign of a relationship in three years and we're bored? Especially as there aren't any rumors of any acting jobs, except for the hope of a cameo in Zoolander. Which they'd probably not tell us about anyway, if it were happening.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> I was thinking about the similarities. There were some sightings, holding hands (oh scandal), in a car with her assistant and he flew all! the! way! to! Africa! to be with her for a weekend. So perfect, so tall, so blonde. :weird: Then...nothing at all.
> 
> I'm surprised that so many seem to have jumped on this as the perfect hipster love. I mean, what am I missing exactly? *Jumping the gun a little bit at this stage. *
> 
> He doesn't really seem to have long term relationships with women.



I actually agree. It is early. They may just be casually dating. It's also early to be ripping Alexa to shreds.

Some in this fandom continue to perpetuate the stereotype that _*no*_ woman will be good enough for the Viking.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> Wasn't Charsgard the name used when the clouds parted, the planets aligned and for a brief moment in time we thought that two of the most beautiful people in the world had hooked up?
> 
> We need to think of something better and more creative.



True that! Sorry to say but that was a woman he couldn't hold the candle to. Yes, they were equally beautiful, tall and blond but mentally she was far ahead of him in terms of maturity, settling down and family. He's still partying like it's 1999. Kind of.

Also, Charsgard underrepresents the Chung in it. I'd be for Alex² or SkarChung which kinda reminds me of ka-ching.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I actually agree. *It is early. They may just be casually dating.* It's also early to be ripping Alexa to shreds.
> 
> Some in this fandom continue to perpetuate the stereotype that _*no*_ woman will be good enough for the Viking.




Sooo, you're telling me I shouldn't be waiting around for my Hammarby themed wedding invite to arrive in the mail?  Killjoy!


----------



## Ms Kiah

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, Charsgard was used three years ago for Charlize and Alex, so something new is needed.
> 
> *That was according to Lainey, so the odds of that having actually happened are slim to none.*
> 
> Because this is the first sign of a relationship in three years and we're bored? Especially as there aren't any rumors of any acting jobs, except for the hope of a cameo in Zoolander. Which they'd probably not tell us about anyway, if it were happening.


 
Lainey definitely has her faves that are bewildering and clearly she's being paid by certain publicists for positive mentions. I know she's hated by some here but I always wondered who was giving her that CTheron story and why. He was traveling during that time too but whoever wanted that out there never followed up on it. Now she's with Penn doing pap strolls and such so who knows what she's about anymore.

Lainey's fave is Goop and she had many stories about AChung and Chris Martin's alleged affair. So I'm a little curious to see if she will have any stories about this and what the spin will be.

One thing I hate about gossip journalism is that nobody ever wants to use their own sources, they just repeat what everyone else has reported. It's a lost art.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> True that! Sorry to say but that was a woman he couldn't hold the candle to. Yes, they were equally beautiful, tall and blond but mentally she was far ahead of him in terms of maturity, settling down and family. He's still partying like it's 1999 (kind of).
> 
> Also, Charsgard underrepresents the Chung in it. I'd be for Alex² or SkarChung which kinda reminds me of ka-ching.



And yet you were actively hoping for a relationship with these two. And Charlize comes with a lot of her own baggage in terms of reputation and gossip. It's _all_ subjective and based on personal bias.

Lainey for sure will have some comment on this as she usually does with the fashion gals. Lately her attitude to Skars has been in post-recovery from the relationship with Bos, but that could change.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And yet you were actively hoping for a relationship with these two. And Charlize comes with a lot of her own baggage in terms of reputation and gossip. It's all subjective and based on personal bias.



Yeah because I hoped she'd teach him some. He also could've learned a lot from her business-wise.

The only reputation she has is that everyone thinks she's a b*tch. Probably because she's not arse-kissing all the time à la Witherspoon. Though Witherspoon might be a bad example after _that_ incident.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> Lainey definitely has her faves that are bewildering and clearly she's being paid by certain publicists for positive mentions. I know she's hated by some here but I always wondered who was giving her that CTheron story and why. He was traveling during that time too but whoever wanted that out there never followed up on it. Now she's with Penn doing pap strolls and such so who knows what she's about anymore.
> 
> Lainey's fave is Goop and she had many stories about AChung and Chris Martin's alleged affair. So I'm a little curious to see if she will have any stories about this and what the spin will be.
> 
> One thing I hate about gossip journalism is that nobody ever wants to use their own sources, they just repeat what everyone else has reported. It's a lost art.



Except her time frame doesn't really fit. It was literally months after she said there was nothing to it. And most of his travelling that fall was documented in some way. And the few days that it wasn't fit in with the time frame that CK was filming the Provocations campaign.

Lainey's sources, like her blinds, are usually BS.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> And yet you were actively hoping for a relationship with these two. And Charlize comes with a lot of her own baggage in terms of reputation and gossip. *It's all subjective and based on personal bias.*



Yes. Even in gossip. Especially in gossip, really.


----------



## Ms Kiah

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I actually agree. It is early. They may just be casually dating. It's also early to be ripping Alexa to shreds.
> 
> Some in this fandom continue to perpetuate the stereotype that _*no*_ woman will be good enough for the Viking.


 
Well, I think that's true about a lot of fandoms.

Since you quoted me, I will say that I don't have a great feeling about her. She's part of that whole Primrose Hill hipster gang like Nick Grimshaw and the other assorted fashionista coke fiends. So yeah, not a fan of that whole set. Except Daisy Lowe seems fun and has an infectious smile. The others I'm not so sure about. No, I'm not reading old interviews or watching You Tube clips.

I think deep down I might just be anti-hipster. I know, I know, so wrong and rude and judgmental but hey, it is what it is. I realize that Alex is probably 75% hipster too and honestly the company he keeps is a little eye rolling at times but I love him anyway. He's still my one and only.  Lol.


----------



## Kitkath70

Missmel said:


> I was only talking about Alex and not what everyone else does, he doesn't do any of that and never has. Alex grew up in an artistic bohemian home not a celebrity one, it's a completely different.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I actually agree. It is early. They may just be casually dating. It's also early to be ripping Alexa to shreds.
> 
> Some in this fandom continue to perpetuate the stereotype that _*no*_ woman will be good enough for the Viking.



Agreed! I'm also sick of the hate that's thrown around because someone may be beautiful or in fashion. Alexa has made a career for herself in an industry that spits people out when they aren't viable anymore. I give the girl kudos for making a name for herself.  

According to some on here we should hate Alex too since he's modeled for GQ and Vogue and CK and has friends who are models who take selfies and post them on Twitter and Instagram. Come on! It's a business. Grow up!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> Well, I think that's true about a lot of fandoms.
> 
> Since you quoted me, I will say that I don't have a great feeling about her. She's part of that whole Primrose Hill hipster gang like Nick Grimshaw and the other assorted fashionista coke fiends. So yeah, not a fan of that whole set. Except Daisy Lowe seems fun and has an infectious smile. The others I'm not so sure about. No, I'm not reading old interviews or watching You Tube clips.
> 
> I think deep down I might just be anti-hipster. I know, I know, so wrong and rude and judgmental but hey, it is what it is. I realize that Alex is probably 75% hipster too and honestly the company he keeps is a little eye rolling at times but I love him anyway. He's still my one and only.  Lol.



Hmm...I'm not anti-hipster but I AM anti-hipster beards .  Gals dating hipster doofus types should automatically be given a soothing balm for the beard rash. The hipster beards serve only to remind me of Australian bushranger Ned Kelly who before his hanging uttered his last famous words; "Such is life".

And applied here..."Such is fandom". 

*Below:* Ned Kelly: Australian bushranger / Outlaw Hipster


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And yet you were actively hoping for a relationship with these two. And Charlize comes with a lot of her own baggage in terms of reputation and gossip. It's _all_ subjective and based on personal bias.
> 
> Lainey for sure will have some comment on this as she usually does with the fashion gals. Lately her attitude to Skars has been in post-recovery from the relationship with Bos, but that could change.


 
 I never liked Charlize. She's one of the many superficial and airheaded actresses in Hollywood. I don't know how such a nice guy like Stewart Townsend stayed with her for so many years. In the end I think she dumped him (not sure). The Charlize/Alex rumor I never believed just like the gay blind items. 



RedTopsy said:


> From People Magazine.
> They are called _Charsgard_.
> http://www.people.com/article/alexa...adlines&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> *From there, they got into the same car and headed to their hotel, where they made separate entrances.*


 
We see you Alex, we know you're smooshing, get it boy 




Kitkath70 said:


> Agreed! I'm also sick of the hate that's thrown around because someone may be beautiful or in fashion.


----------



## Missmel

Kitkath70 said:


> Agreed! I'm also sick of the hate that's thrown around because someone may be beautiful or in fashion. Alexa has made a career for herself in an industry that spits people out when they aren't viable anymore. I give the girl kudos for making a name for herself.
> 
> According to some on here we should hate Alex too since he's modeled for GQ and Vogue and CK and has friends who are models who take selfies and post them on Twitter and Instagram. Come on! It's a business. Grow up!


Yeah that's why people don't like her, she's just too beautiful and fashionable
Why do you keep thinking that by disliking when one person does something that means you dislike everyone who does it ever. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Kitkath70

To quote you

"Please, there is nothing unfair about disliking a woman who has a career from what she's wearing and her famous boyfriends and friends. They're pretty superficial and shallow things to be known for, why would you even debate that?"

You are basing your dislike of her on what she is wearing,  who she dates and who she's friends with. Not to mention you keep harping on her being in the fashion world. So what! That's her job. 
Did she kick your kitten or something? I still haven't seen or heard any reason yet to start attacking her.   Just take the hate down a notch. I'm not a big fan of ripping into other women for absolutely no reason. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Missmel

Kitkath70 said:


> To quote you
> 
> "Please, there is nothing unfair about disliking a woman who has a career from what she's wearing and her famous boyfriends and friends. They're pretty superficial and shallow things to be known for, why would you even debate that?"
> 
> You are basing your dislike of her on what she is wearing,  who she dates and who she's friends with. Not to mention you keep harping on her being in the fashion world. So what! That's her job.
> Did she kick your kitten or something? I still haven't seen or heard any reason yet to start attacking her.   Just take the hate down a notch. I'm not a big fan of ripping into other women for absolutely no reason. That's all I was saying.


Um who's hating and attacking? I said I didn't hate her, but I don't like her either and no, I'm basing it on the fact that's what she's famous for, I dislike any celebs if that is all they are known for. It's all superficial bullsh**t.  Thats a fact and not 'ripping' into woman for pointing it out.
 I can use your same argument for Kate bosworth, she hasn't kicked a kitten to my knowledge but I don't see you rushing to her defense when she's much more harshly spoken about on here then Alexa, but what you think Alexa's more beautiful and fashionable so she shouldn't get critised?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Missmel said:


> Um who's hating and attacking? I said I didn't hate her, but I don't like her either and no, I'm basing it on the fact that's what she's famous for, I dislike any celebs if that is all they are known for. It's all superficial bullsh**t.  Thats a fact and not 'ripping' into woman for pointing it out.
> I can use your same argument for Kate bosworth, she hasn't kicked a kitten to my knowledge but I don't see you rushing to her defense when she's much more harshly spoken about on here then Alexa, but what you think Alexa's more beautiful and fashionable so she shouldn't get critised?



Kate's reputation is based in reality and deserved.  Alexa's? Not so much.


----------



## audiogirl

Missmel said:


> Um who's hating and attacking? I said I didn't hate her, but I don't like her either and no, I'm basing it on the fact that's what she's famous for, I dislike any celebs if that is all they are known for. It's all superficial bullsh**t.  Thats a fact and not 'ripping' into woman for pointing it out.
> I can use your same argument for Kate bosworth, she hasn't kicked a kitten to my knowledge but I don't see you rushing to her defense when she's much more harshly spoken about on here then Alexa, but what you think Alexa's more beautiful and fashionable so she shouldn't get critised?



I don't think any opinion of Alexa is based on her being more beautiful or fashionable than Kate. More like her personality isn't anything like Kate, so why compare them on superficial and irrelevant facts.

Frankly, why bring up Kate at all? They broke up four years ago. I had thought I was finally done reading about her.

Also, we've all read your list of complaints about Alexa a few times now. We get how you feel.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I don't think any opinion of Alexa is based on her being more beautiful or fashionable than Kate. More like her personality isn't anything like Kate, so why compare them on superficial and irrelevant facts.
> 
> *Frankly, why bring up Kate at all? They broke up four years ago. I had thought I was done reading about her.*
> 
> Also, we've all read your list of complaints about Alexa a few times now. We get how you feel.



I feel ya. I'm getting a crick in the neck from all this peering into the rearview mirror.


----------



## audiogirl

^this


----------



## Kitkath70

Oy Vey!  This has nothing to do with KB.. Can't we just enjoy the idea of a new girlfriend without piling a bunch of crap on it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Oy Vey!  This has nothing to do with KB.. Can't we just enjoy the idea of a new girlfriend without piling a bunch of crap on it.



I second your Oy! and raise you a Seriously?...lol


----------



## Zola24

Ive been gone from this thread for a day, and there have been some great posts, but hey MissMel we get that you dont like Alexa, some (not many I think) agree with you, some are neutral, and I think most quite like her. Lets agree to agree, or agree to disagree, change opinions, whatever, and move on. Time will tell.

As audiogirl, and others have said, lets just be happy that Alex has a significant other, and someone to share his life with, for a few weeks, months, years? Idk my crystal balls at the menders, (with the rear view mirror), and wish Alex many shared good times as that is just the best feeling in the world.

Right now Id love to know if Alex has a script/contract from Stiller in his luggage


----------



## a_sussan

I agree to what Zola said.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh tku Sussan  Right where do you think they are then? I hope they're wandering the back streets of Paris, having lunch in romantic cafes, and meandering along the banks of the Seine in the moonlight. And I don't want one photo. Not one, hey we all have our own imaginings, and I'm smiling and feel so good right now I don't want anything to spoil it


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe they are, at least I hope they are. Or maybe they are lurking around in the catacombs... lol..


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh Sussan, I lv it, they'd have a blast in the catacombs :giggles: Where are they going next? Ooo, they could wander around Notre Dame, find a cool bar, drink Calvados, catch a few buskers and then end the night in a hotel with huge fluffy beds  (I don't ever think I've used the cloud9 smilie twice in one day.) I'm enjoying this so much, 'where's Ax2' in our imaginations, hey it could even be occurring in reality right now 

Eta: I've got to go now as I've got to sort out my flood, (from the tank in the attic), damaged bedroom, that's my reality, lol, and I feel so good and energised, tku


----------



## Idun

Zola24 said:


> Right now Id love to know if Alex has a script/contract from Stiller in his luggage



That would the best! Since all the parties were in Paris, it could happen..


----------



## Zola24

^ Exactly! "That would be the best!"  There are so many fingers, and toes, crossed on this thread


----------



## Madleiine

Hope he gets a role in Zoolander 2, he could show up as a ghost or twin brother or something..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All sorts of insights....

Yo Bishes......anyone want a mojito?


----------



## a_sussan

*Free* sure bring it on. I could use a few, I'm going on that darn 24 hr party cruise again.


----------



## Idun

Bring it on Free! Just what we need on this Friday 13th


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Idun said:


> Bring it on Free! Just what we need on this Friday 13th



Drinks are on the house 

Friday the 13th - well that explains (some of) the witchiness on the thread.


----------



## BagBerry13

Oh, it's like in the good ol' times. Fanatics and trolls everywhere.


----------



## a_sussan

Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh Sussan, I lv it, they'd have a blast in the catacombs :giggles: Where are they going next? Ooo, they could wander around Notre Dame, find a cool bar, drink Calvados, catch a few buskers and then end the night in a hotel with huge fluffy beds  (I don't ever think I've used the cloud9 smilie twice in one day.) I'm enjoying this so much, *'where's Ax2' *in our imaginations, hey it could even be occurring in reality right now
> 
> Eta: I've got to go now as I've got to sort out my flood, (from the tank in the attic), damaged bedroom, that's my reality, lol, and I feel so good and energised, tku



I think we have a nickname for them "A square 2" .. lol..


----------



## Kitkath70

Lainey has a post about them.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexa-Chung-and-Alexander-Skarsgard-spotted-together-in-Paris/37879

So does Dlisted

http://touch.dlisted.com/all/2015-0...d-and-alexa-chung-pictured-together-sort-of#1


----------



## Slither

First, the dlisted article cracked me up 

Second, Alexa is a 5'8 brunette smoker.  And that alone gives me hope on this lasting longer than a few months.


----------



## Kitkath70

Celebitchy has a post too.

http://www.celebitchy.com/416626/al...egedly_took_their_love_to_paris_fashion_week/


----------



## Ms Kiah

Same old same old. Just a cut and paste from everyone else.

Michael K is so funny. Judging by some of the comments there and other sites a lot of people don't really have a high opinion of her.

It's also weird to read non-fans thoughts on him. We keep up and know all the great reviews he's gotten from The East, The Giver, Maisie, etc but most people have never seen those films. There are so many comments about "whatever happened to him and his career?" that's a little startling. Like he hasn't done anything since the heyday of True Blood. *Yes, I know he might not care about randoms on the internet* Still makes me a little sad that so many think he peaked in 2010. Lol.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> Same old same old. Just a cut and paste from everyone else.
> 
> Michael K is so funny. Judging by some of the comments there and other sites a lot of people don't really have a high opinion of her.
> 
> It's also weird to read non-fans thoughts on him. We keep up and know all the great reviews he's gotten from The East, The Giver, Maisie, etc but most people have never seen those films. There are so many comments about "whatever happened to him and his career?" that's a little startling. Like he hasn't done anything since the heyday of True Blood. *Yes, I know he might not care about randoms on the internet* Still makes me a little sad that so many think he peaked in 2010. Lol.



That's what I was always trying to say. For the general public or a non-Alex fan who is not following his every movement he's off the radar since the last episode of TB aired. He doesn't make headlines with potential castings or upcoming projects that people might pay attention to but instead he slowly returns to the gossip pages. So of course people think his career stopped.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I was always trying to say. For the general public or a non-Alex fan who is not following his every movement he's off the radar since the last episode of TB aired. He doesn't make headlines with potential castings or upcoming projects that people might pay attention to but instead he slowly returns to the gossip pages. So of course people think his career stopped.


 
Yes, that's true. When more people know about who you're hooking up with than actually seeing your work that can be a problem. It's a slippery slope heading towards irrelevance. 

I'm getting really impatient with the lack of a new project. I bet Sam Jackson has already filmed 10 movies since Tarzan wrapped. *Googled* Okay, filming three right now.  Actually most of the main actors on that film have lined up other projects. So weird that Alex hasn't.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Maybe he's being far to picky with roles


----------



## jooa

Maybe he's taking a break from acting for few months and he wants to do something else or ... nothing  ... or maybe he has some project line-up which wasn't announced just yet ... or he's waiting for really interesting role in a good film ... or maybe he wants to do some play in NY ... or he wants start a family and have children ... ups, I think I went a little too far with this letter  but frankly there are so many possibilities, who knows which is the real


----------



## RedTopsy

^^ agree with Jooa. 


Maybe Alex wants some time off, before the Tarzanpromotion starts. I think it will be *a lot* of promotion (hopefully)
Actually, we don´t know anything about his work right now, he could have something starting soon. 
And he has a big blockbuster film (with him as the lead actor) on the way, so no worries, have patience. 

After Tarzan is released he will be on the radar.


----------



## Ms Kiah

True. I guess for him, it's not a necessity. 

I think what throws me is that he seemed to "complain" about having to turn down roles because of the tv show schedule. So now that it's over I just assumed that he would be working a lot more. *shrug* His choice, so whatever.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> All sorts of insights....
> 
> Yo Bishes......anyone want a mojito?



Tks Free, I never refuse a mojito - I hope you've got a large supply, cheers! 




Kitkath70 said:


> Lainey has a post about them.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexa-Chung-and-Alexander-Skarsgard-spotted-together-in-Paris/37879
> 
> So does Dlisted
> 
> http://touch.dlisted.com/all/2015-0...d-and-alexa-chung-pictured-together-sort-of#1





Kitkath70 said:


> Celebitchy has a post too.
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/416626/al...egedly_took_their_love_to_paris_fashion_week/





Ms Kiah said:


> Same old same old. Just a cut and paste from everyone else.
> 
> Michael K is so funny. Judging by some of the comments there and other sites a lot of people don't really have a high opinion of her.
> 
> It's also weird to read non-fans thoughts on him. We keep up and know all the great reviews he's gotten from The East, The Giver, Maisie, etc but most people have never seen those films. There are so many comments about "whatever happened to him and his career?" that's a little startling. Like he hasn't done anything since the heyday of True Blood. *Yes, I know he might not care about randoms on the internet* Still makes me a little sad that so many think he peaked in 2010. Lol.





Ms Kiah said:


> Yes, that's true. When more people know about who you're hooking up with than actually seeing your work that can be a problem. It's a slippery slope heading towards irrelevance.
> 
> I'm getting really impatient with the lack of a new project. I bet Sam Jackson has already filmed 10 movies since Tarzan wrapped. *Googled* Okay, filming three right now.  Actually most of the main actors on that film have lined up other projects. So weird that Alex hasn't.





Opheliaballs said:


> Maybe he's being far to picky with roles



Tku for the links Kitkath  I lv Michael K too  although those comments, "Sheesh!" but tbh The East et al weren't huge, so I guess to the casual movie-goer Alex hasn't been in anything of note, but to anyone who actually saw those films they must have been entertained and impressed by Alex's performances.

The lack of movie/tv roles - I was thinking similar to Opheliaballs in that (without wishing to come across as an 'Alex Can Do No Wrong' fan), I also believe that Alex chooses his projects for the challenge, not the $ sign, nor how high up his name is in the credits. Heck, he must have plenty of money squirreled away, Tarzan pr next year, so I feel he can afford to take his time. Cream always rises to the top. 



And jooa (I've just seen your comment, and don't know how to add it in now) - you didn't go too far at all with your letter, it was perfect, I agree entirely, tku 

Eta: I'm not ignoring you Red, and Ms Kiah, I just want to check that what I've written above actually makes sense, lol &#9829;x

Eta2: I agree with you Red, and I can't wait for that Tarzan pr to start kicking in  and I'm sure Alex is well aware that if Tarzan is mega he will find it harder to enjoy his privacy so perhaps he's trying to fly as much under the radar as possible for a while.


----------



## jooa

In recent interviews, those during the filming of 'Tarzan', he simply said that he has no idea yet what he wants to do next and where. He seemed satisfied, almost too happy with freedom, and that he must not immediately after completing the film prepare for something new. Listening and reading his words I thought that he'd probably want to take some break and live normal and only then he will think about what to do next


----------



## Ms Kiah

I guess I'm not as excited about Tarzan as some. Now, I'm interested in what they replace the lioncloth with, what his hair looks like and what kind of accent he'll have. Askars + accent = possible disaster. The _story itself_ I doubt I will be into so maybe that's why I don't "look forward" to it and want something else in the meantime. 

So that's my personal issue and I will see myself out.


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> In recent interviews, those during the filming of 'Tarzan', he simply said that he has no idea yet what he wants to do next and where. He seemed satisfied, almost too happy with freedom, and that he must not immediately after completing the film prepare for something new. Listening and reading his words I thought that he'd probably want to take some break and live normal and only then he will think about what to do next



Perfect post  Oh 'freedom' - I sincerely hope Alex gets his wish and returns when the time is right for him


----------



## jooa

After 'Tarzan" he went with Valter to Gothenburg for Hammarby match and in the train he spoke with some Englishman who said after, that Alex had a very good English accent so I'm not afraid of it  and besides Alex is very good in accents, he speaks good American and I remember that even Joel admired his skills in his interviews.


----------



## Zola24

Ms Kiah said:


> I guess I'm not as excited about Tarzan as some. Now, I'm interested in what they replace the lioncloth with, what his hair looks like and what kind of accent he'll have. Askars + accent = possible disaster. The _story itself_ I doubt I will be into so maybe that's why I don't "look forward" to it and want something else in the meantime.
> 
> So that's my personal issue and I will see myself out.



Oh Ms Kiah, I'm sure that Alex's accent will be perfect, look at the work he put in on Brad Colbert's and then Charlie V's accents.

And yeah, if Alex wasn't Tarzan, I wouldn't want to see this movie either, but as he is, hey why bother with any sort of loin cloth at all?


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Eta2: I agree with you Red, and I can't wait for that Tarzan pr to start kicking in  and I'm sure Alex is well aware that if Tarzan is mega he will find it harder to enjoy his privacy so perhaps he's trying to fly as much under the radar as possible for a while.



Yes, my thoughts also, he wants to fly under the radar for a while. 


I would probably go to see the Tarzanfilm anyway, in spite of another lead actor than Alex.
I find the story of Tarzan rather interesting and it is an iconic character. 
I hope a new generation will discover Tarzan. 

I would not go to see a superhero film with any other actor than Alex. I find them boring
and there is so many of them now, hard to keep track of them all. 
But of course if it is Alex so .....only for him...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tarzan could be interesting. It certainly SOUNDS interesting. The co-stars and director give me hope it won't veer off into cheesy sideshow. As does the outline of the story.

Having said that, the Greystoke film with Christopher Lambert was on TV here last weekend So I caught a bit of it. Given, it's a bit dated now but it was still pretty good. I'm actually hoping most of what we see will find Skars clothed (sorry gals). There's some meat in that story he could really get his acting chops into.

Even with what I think is a chosen break by him, I'm surprised Warner Bros haven't lined up small roles here or there. Even just to keep his name out there.

Re:True Blood.  Northman made a huge impact. Like it or not, that's his most noted role so far. He's doing other good work too but yeah....TB for now is his most public legacy.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sorry to go off topic about the the girlfriend thing (I really have nothing else to add) but I was thinking about Meekus/Zoolander and the possibilty of bringing him back for Zoolander 2. He could be a ghost and everything, but how could it be explained why Meekus no longer has a baby face and why he's so bulked up? Meekus is working out and getting older in heaven?


----------



## Missmel

I had a read of those articles on them, after yesterday they made me feel better and gave me a chuckle.
What I wasn't expecting was how many people don't like Alex anymore, they used to at least think he's hot but not so much now. It reminded me of Ryan Goslings fall from grace, he was every girls imaginary boyfriend, and now when there's an article on him, it's like only 20 comments saying they don't know how anyone could find him hot. And it all began when he started dating the much hated Eva Mendes. I really hope this isn't a sign of things to come for Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Fandom is a fickle thing, period. Especially toward an individual. I've followed Alex pretty closely for nearly 6 years, which I think is some sort of record for me, individual fandom wise. There are entertainers that I still pay attention to product-wise, but not otherwise.
So that there are people who'll write on a gossip page that they're no longer a fan of so-and-so isn't surprising. 
Alex lost some fans when he started dating KB, so for that part of the fandom this isn't new. And as for fans not thinking he's 'hot' anymore, whatever. 
I think the tough part for a celeb's management/studio etc. is figuring out what percentage of a fandom is really posting comments, in other words, do the comments on Celebitchy really represent most Alex fans? Or Ryan G fans? Jennifer Anniston fans? Or is it really just 10 people posting all the time.
And Alex is undoubtedly aware of this, but I'm not sure how much he actually cares about it. He appreciates the heck out of his fans, but he's going to live his life, whether or not some of his fans don't like his GF or the fact that he made Battleship.

A little more on DOATG, for which I'm hoping we'll have a trailer and a release date soon:

The Art of Film Finance, a workshop produced by, and held at, the Made in NY Media Center by IFP, brought together a group of producers, financiers, distributors and other experts to help independent filmmakers learn a little bit more about financing their films...

From the beginning of the first panel, guest speakers returned, again and again, to the idea of the filmmaker as a businessman who must work for him or herself. Anne Carey, Head of Production at Archer Gray (recent films include "10,000 Saints," "Diary of a Teenage Girl" and the upcoming "Mr. Holmes"), said, "The artist must be an entrepreneur. They need to have a vision and be ambitious, but pragmatic."..

*5. A-list actors help, but it's more important to find the right actor for your film.*
You can have an A-list actor who will help get your film exposure, said Carey, but it's better to have actor who can bring something artistic to the film, citing Alexander Skarsgard and "Diary of a Teenage Girl." (Also, Skarsgard is European, not American, so he was less squeamish with regards to sexual content, Carey said.) Speaking of Europeans
http://www.indiewire.com/article/attention-filmmakers-6-tips-for-getting-your-film-financed-20150310


----------



## skarsbabe

Is it me or is this either a really bad angle or she is sooo beyond skinny she looks freakishly unproportional.


----------



## Missmel

@Buckeye- yeah I hear what your saying about fandom, my interest in certain celebs comes and goes too. I noticed more with Ryan that it wasn't just fangirls, men admired him, he was the media and critics golden boy too, everybody loved him, now he's a punch line.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

RyanG never did it for me. He's a decent actor though.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, maybe we're reading different press here but I've never had the impression he's become a punchline. Yes, he had a hard time with his directorial debut but people take him still seriously as an actor. People might not approve of his baby mama but he's still delivering as an actor. If you like it is a different story.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I never liked Ryan as an actor or thought he was hot or remotely good looking. I saw the Notebook and it bored me to death. I always thought I was the only one out there who didn't find Ryan gorgeous because I swear to god, all I read and heard around me from other ladies was how gorgeous he was. 

I'm always shocked when I read that someone does not find Alex attractive but I guess it's like me not finding Ryan attractive. I think the downfall for Alex and those fickle lady fans was when the rumors came out that he and Evan were dating. Lots of people disliked Evan as it was but once she started her affair with Marilyn Manson (which caused the divorce of his marriage to Dita) people really hated her. Alex's association with Evan made him damaged goods to some of the fans. I remember reading all those negative comments about Evan and Alex from JJ's site....then the sh** really hit the fan when he started dating Kate. It's happening again but now with Alexa. 

By the way, did you all notice that Alex's green bag is on cart together with Alexa's? I just noticed it now. I was so busy looking at their twin outfits that I missed it. lol 


Photo from laineygossip.com


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> Is it me or is this either a really bad angle or she is sooo beyond skinny she looks freakishly unproportional.


 
She lost some weight from what I noticed from looking at her older pictures to more recent ones. She's also a heavy smoker which helps make people thinner. This is a picture of her from 2007 with some weight on her, from vogue's site.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> I never liked Ryan as an actor or thought he was hot or remotely good looking. I saw the Notebook and it bored me to death. I always thought I was the only one out there who didn't find Ryan gorgeous because I swear to god, all I read and heard around me from other ladies was how gorgeous he was.
> 
> I'm always shocked when I read that someone does not find Alex attractive but I guess it's like me not finding Ryan attractive. I think the downfall for Alex and those fickle lady fans was when the rumors came out that he and Evan were dating. Lots of people disliked Evan as it was but once she started her affair with Marilyn Manson (which caused the divorce of his marriage to Dita) people really hated her. Alex's association with Evan made him damaged goods to some of the fans. I remember reading all those negative comments about Evan and Alex from JJ's site....then the sh** really hit the fan when he started dating Kate. It's happening again but now with Alexa.
> 
> By the way, did you all notice that Alex's green bag is on cart together with Alexa's? I just noticed it now. I was so busy looking at their twin outfits that I missed it. lol
> 
> 
> Photo from laineygossip.com



I thought the bag was obvious and didn't need pointing out.

And if you've only seen The Notebook you really haven't seen a good film of him. It's like having watched the Gosling's Straw Dogs.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Some props from the set of Tarzan posted this page: https://www.facebook.com/tarzantheuntamed


----------



## Missmel

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, maybe we're reading different press here but I've never had the impression he's become a punchline. Yes, he had a hard time with his directorial debut but people take him still seriously as an actor. People might not approve of his baby mama but he's still delivering as an actor. If you like it is a different story.


I do like him and am still a fan and always have even. I want to see his film too, I hear its not too bad and the critics were unfairly hash. I'm sure he'll keep on acting in great films too but the attraction has gone for me, he just leaves me cold now.


----------



## Kitkath70

This is from the new yuku. Alex sold his house.  Looks like he's done with LA for the time being.  Wonder what happened to his Porsche?

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5...=referral&utm_content=31112&utm_campaign=1042

The link lists the address, but since he no longer lives there, I didn't think that would be a problem.  Most of us saw the house when he first bought it and it was publicized anyway.  Looks like he made over a million dollars on the sale. That's one heck of a return on your money.

Here's the original article about him buying his house.

http://variety.com/2012/dirt/real-estalker/alexander-skarsgard-buys-hillside-hideaway-1201234367/


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> This is from the new yuku. Alex sold his house and made quite a profit on it. Looks like he's done with LA for the time being.  Wonder what happened to his Porsche?
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/5...=referral&utm_content=31112&utm_campaign=1042


 

Wow. Good for him. That means he's really done with LA. 
I wonder about the Porsche as well. Did he sell it too or is there a possible way to fly cars cross country?


----------



## Missmel

gloomyharlow said:


> Wow. Good for him. That means he's really done with LA.
> I wonder about the Porsche as well. Did he sell it too or is there a possible way to fly cars cross country?


Hmm that kinda surprises me because he seemed to put in a lot of effort into decorating it, he was always buying rugs and outside furniture and bits and pieces, it was like his little hobby, I'm sure his new apartment isn't going to be as big so he's have to sell it a lot of it. you'd think he'd at least keep it for when he inevitably has to work there again. I hope he got hid of that porche I always hated it.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Missmel said:


> Hmm that kinda surprises me because he seemed to put in a lot of effort into decorating it, he was always buying rugs and outside furniture and bits and pieces, it was like his little hobby, I'm sure his new apartment isn't going to be as big so he's have to sell it a lot of it. you'd think he'd at least keep it for when he inevitably has to work there again. I hope he got hid of that porche I always hated it.




I never really liked the house from the outside but it looked really nice from the inside. I hope his new home won't be made public like they did with his Los Feliz house. I mean, it's creepy and scary how they always printed the full address when talking about his house and having it on google maps. Some fans have cross the line when it came to his privacy.


----------



## Kitkath70

This may be that last photo we ever see of Alex getting into his Porsche.

He went to Joan's on Jan 27th.  This picture was taken on Jan 29th . Fares and Alex were spotted in NYC on Feb 5th.  Maybe they drove the Porsche cross country.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not really surprised he sold the house TBH. New York fits his personality a lot better than LA and I think he only bought the place because it was convenient while he was with True Blood.

Lots of my favourite actors get around to the theatre etc in NYC via subway etc, I'd like to see Alex be able to do this as well.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Missmel said:


> I had a read of those articles on them, after yesterday they made me feel better and gave me a chuckle.
> What I wasn't expecting was how many people don't like Alex anymore, they used to at least think he's hot but not so much now. It reminded me of Ryan Goslings fall from grace, he was every girls imaginary boyfriend, and now when there's an article on him, it's like only 20 comments saying they don't know how anyone could find him hot. And it all began when he started dating the much hated Eva Mendes. I really hope this isn't a sign of things to come for Alex.


I'm a Alex fan but most of my friends find him creepy.


----------



## Kitkath70

NYC definitely fits him better.

  I wouldn't be surprised to find out he's purchased an apartment there or he will in the next few months.  I'm not exactly sure what the tax differences are between California and NY,  but usually you can do an exchange on your primary residence and avoid paying much of the capital gains taxes,if you make a profit on the real estate you sold, if you purchase another residence within 6 months. I have to give him credit.  Either he is really good at investing or he is really good at picking people who are good at  investing to represent him.  I wouldn't worry about his career or future. He's got it all under control.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

A car in NYC for him would be unnecessary. There is no need with car service and other options. Guess that TB was his last stand in LA and he probably realized after being everywhere else, including the South Pole, since it wrapped that he didn't need it. Hope he used the money on a sweet pad in NYC. It does seem strange, for all of us who have watched him since 2008/9 to see the post TB era and how he isn't constantly  trying to fill in with a movie and being predictably watchable in LA.


----------



## elliebaby3434

hope she is a nice girl  if he intends to stay with her.


----------



## Bandwagons

gloomyharlow said:


> Sorry to go off topic about the the girlfriend thing (I really have nothing else to add) but I was thinking about Meekus/Zoolander and the possibilty of bringing him back for Zoolander 2. He could be a ghost and everything, but how could it be explained why Meekus no longer has a baby face and why he's so bulked up? Meekus is working out and getting older in heaven?




The possibility of there being gyms in heaven is depressing to me. lol


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

How to bring Meekus back 

Maybe the gasoline fight was just a dream


----------



## elliebaby3434

he is such a special guy   thanks for the post


----------



## Henares

Creepy? 
Poor Alex. I understand they don't like him but, creepy is too much. 
Thanks for all the amazing posts.  
Alex, I always love you.


----------



## Henares

I hope you like this. Sweet dreams, guapas.


----------



## bluebird8845

Thanks for the great pics Henares, I'll definitely have sweet dreams now &#128564;


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

What Maisie Knew Alexander Skarsgard & Onata Aprile Interview

one of my fav Alex interviews 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Gkxyg85j4


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Generation Kill Reunion from 4 weeks ago 

https://instagram.com/p/zJuEsbAnHm/?taken-by=langleykirkwood


----------



## so confusing

scaredsquirrel said:


> *A car in NYC for him would be unnecessary*. There is no need with car service and other options. Guess that TB was his last stand in LA and he probably realized after being everywhere else, including the South Pole, since it wrapped that he didn't need it. Hope he used the money on a sweet pad in NYC. It does seem strange, for all of us who have watched him since 2008/9 to see the post TB era and how he isn't constantly  trying to fill in with a movie and being predictably watchable in LA.




I actually wouldn't be surprised if he got one just so he could go upstate or to the Hamptons or wherever on the weekend. A Porsche is not super practical for that though. Maybe he'll finally get a Volvo. Obviously he could rent a car too but that's sort of a hassle and cuts back on the spontaneity a little.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

SoCon, you're volunteering as our NYC correspondent, right?


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Henares said:


> Creepy?
> Poor Alex. I understand they don't like him but, creepy is too much.
> Thanks for all the amazing posts.
> Alex, I always love you.



It started with Lainey the Cdn version of Paris Hilton.  Who on a few occasions made comments about Alex.  A few weeks after this post that's when i started to hear the "he's kinda creepy"   
http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...on-True-Blood-20jul11/20758?celebrityId=20775

I saw Alex at TIFF when he was promoting What Maisie Knew.  I heard a few people comment about Alex playing with Onata hair or the way he carried her around.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLDPYn36P-U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJVVakWYVSc

Personally I dont see it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^People have too much time on their hands...


----------



## Slither

First, as a Canadian, I apologize for Lainey and beiber and shania 
Second, I found his attention to Onata endearing... almost protective big-brother-y in the way he rephrased questions for her and gave her "stepping off" points for answers when she seemed unsure (the turtle thing was awesome).  
Maybe if he tires of acting, he should consider grade two teaching...


----------



## Kitkath70

This is in my top 5 favorite Alex photos. It was a glance at a side of him that we really don't get to see often. He seemed so at ease with letting her play with his necklace.  Made me think that he would be an awesome father. I want to believe he gave her his anchor necklace instead of it getting lost or sitting broken in a drawer or box somewhere.


----------



## so confusing

FreeSpirit71 said:


> SoCon, you're volunteering as our NYC correspondent, right?




I did hunt him down when he was filming "What Maisie Knew" and reported back that he was skinny but I think I am too lazy for that sort of thing now. Or something?   I've gone all "early to bed and early to rise" in the last year/year and a half which doesn't bode well for my running into him.  But I will keep an eye out


----------



## so confusing

Slither said:


> First, as a Canadian, I apologize for Lainey and beiber and shania
> Second, I found his attention to Onata endearing... almost protective big-brother-y in the way he rephrased questions for her and gave her "stepping off" points for answers when she seemed unsure (the turtle thing was awesome).
> Maybe if he tires of acting, he should consider grade two teaching...



 You guys gave us Samantha Bee and Jason Jones, you have nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Hannaheart

Samantha Bee, Jason Jones AND Ellen Page~!  Thanks!  (I accept your apology for Bieber, Laney and Shania)


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Alexander spent some time in Vietnam - taken Jan 9th


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thank you Chiquita. That photo appears on page 418. If you need to search if something has been posted on the thread previously, you can use the search function on the top, right hand side of the page, where it says "Search This Thread". Then you can enter "Vietnam" and it comes up immediately.

Santress and others are very quick to post the latest news.


----------



## gloomyharlow

so confusing said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if he got one just so he could go upstate or to the Hamptons or wherever on the weekend. A Porsche is not super practical for that though. Maybe he'll finally get a Volvo. Obviously he could rent a car too but that's sort of a hassle and cuts back on the spontaneity a little.


 
There's a way to get to the Hamptons from NY by Long Island Railroad. Get off at Penn Station or  Grand Central and hop on the train. 


Alex doesn't need a car_ at all_ in NY. 




ChiquitaBanana said:


> It started with Lainey the Cdn version of Paris Hilton.  Who on a few occasions made comments about Alex.  A few weeks after this post that's when i started to hear the "he's kinda creepy"
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...on-True-Blood-20jul11/20758?celebrityId=20775
> 
> I saw Alex at TIFF when he was promoting What Maisie Knew.  I heard a few people comment about Alex playing with Onata hair or the way he carried her around.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLDPYn36P-U
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJVVakWYVSc
> 
> Personally I dont see it.




People have their minds in the gutter in some of those comments. He's a Virgo. By default he loves children.


----------



## so confusing

gloomyharlow said:


> *There's a way to get to the Hamptons from NY by Long Island Railroad. Get off at Penn Station or  Grand Central and hop on the train. *
> 
> 
> Alex doesn't need a car_ at all_ in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have their minds in the gutter in some of those comments. He's a Virgo. By default he loves children.



None of the trains leaving from Grand Central go to Long Island (where the Hamptons are). But conceptually, yes, he can get there by train. There's also bus service and helicopter service but he is then beholden to the schedule that other people set out and may have to stand around awhile somewhere to get on the train, bus or helicopter and once on the train or bus will have no options if he wants to escape people who want to tell him how cool Eric Northman is and that they have seen his dangly bits. The noise of a helicopter would hopefully preclude such discussion.


----------



## gloomyharlow

so confusing said:


> None of the trains leaving from Grand Central go to Long Island (where the Hamptons are). But conceptually, yes, he can get there by train. There's also bus service and helicopter service but he is then beholden to the schedule that other people set out and may have to stand around awhile somewhere to get on the train, bus or helicopter and once on the train or bus will have no options if he wants to escape people who want to tell him how cool Eric Northman is and that they have seen his dangly bits. The noise of a helicopter would hopefully preclude such discussion.


 
I've been to Long Island several times and I took trains from Grand Central. It can be done. 
http://traveltips.usatoday.com/trains-hamptons-new-york-58680.html
http://www.mta.info/news-cannonball...tes-first-non-stop-service-manhattan-hamptons

If Alex wants to escape people from asking him for selfies and autographs or talk about Eric Northman, he needs to get out of acting and do another profession. Or just hide in his apartment and never come out again. Unfortunately, dealing with fans (sane ones anyway) and taking pictures is part of his job. Luckily he is always wonderful when it comes to that.


----------



## so confusing

gloomyharlow said:


> I've been to Long Island several times and I took trains from Grand Central. It can be done.
> http://traveltips.usatoday.com/trains-hamptons-new-york-58680.html
> http://www.mta.info/news-cannonball...tes-first-non-stop-service-manhattan-hamptons
> 
> *If Alex wants to escape people from asking him for selfies and autographs or talk about Eric Northman, he needs to get out of acting and do another profession. Or just hide in his apartment and never come out again.* Unfortunately, dealing with fans (sane ones anyway) and taking pictures is part of his job. Luckily he is always wonderful when it comes to that.



Or just, you know, get a car for when he wants to travel outside the city.


----------



## BagBerry13

Don't panic, girls! I'm sure we'll see him soon in his beloved chick magnet, I mean Porsche. I mean it's not like it takes up a lot of space in an underground parking space, right?


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> Don't panic, girls! I'm sure we'll see him soon in his beloved chick magnet, I mean Porsche. I mean it's not like it takes up a lot of space in an underground parking space, right?




Hahahahaha, it's late and I'm tired and I thought you meant Alexa, not the Porche *giggles*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It still remains a puzzle how he squeezed himself into that car. It's like a clown car - for singular Swedes.


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> I've been to Long Island several times and I took trains from Grand Central. It can be done.
> http://traveltips.usatoday.com/trains-hamptons-new-york-58680.html
> http://www.mta.info/news-cannonball...tes-first-non-stop-service-manhattan-hamptons
> 
> *If Alex wants to escape people from asking him for selfies and autographs or talk about Eric Northman, he needs to get out of acting and do another profession. Or just hide in his apartment and never come out again. Unfortunately, dealing with fans (sane ones anyway) and taking pictures is part of his job. Luckily he is always wonderful when it comes to that.*


He's a captive audience on a train. So its not quite the same as running into a fan on the street where he can eventually walk off. Besides he might want to drive somewhere else outside the city. I'm pretty sure he owns it outright, so he doesn't have to worry about making payments when it sits idle (which is a reason average folks have for ditching their cars in the city).

Btw I always figured he was good with kids because he was the eldest of eight children.


----------



## Kitkath70

Couple of interesting things.  I checked out Alexa's Instagram account and she posted a video of the NYC skyline taken from a car on a bridge a few hours ago.  So If Alex is with her, it looks like they're back in the city.

She also posted a picture of herself with newly blonde hair.

https://instagram.com/chungalexa/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Couple of interesting things.  I checked out Alexa's Instagram account and she posted a video of the NYC skyline taken from a car on a bridge a few hours ago.  So If Alex is with her, it looks like they're back in the city.
> 
> She also posted a picture of herself with newly blonde hair.
> 
> https://instagram.com/chungalexa/



She looks _really_ different with the dirty blonde hair colour (no offense meant - that's my hair colour too...lol). I actually prefer her brunette. I'd be interested to see a front on pic, eyes open 

*Edit:* Pretty certain it isn't her. I think it may be her friend tenneseebunny aka Tennesee Thomas on Instagram especially when I look at this pic https://instagram.com/p/z2in5NxjZM/?taken-by=tennesseebunny


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> Couple of interesting things.  I checked out Alexa's Instagram account and she posted a video of the NYC skyline taken from a car on a bridge a few hours ago.  So If Alex is with her, it looks like they're back in the city.
> 
> She also posted a picture of herself with newly blonde hair.
> 
> https://instagram.com/chungalexa/


 
That's not Alexa with the blonde hair , that's her friend https://instagram.com/p/zMAIZ8xjYI/?taken-by=tennesseebunny

As for the video, it looks like she's inside a subway train, crossing the bridge and recording. I hear the loud sound of the subway in the background. Looks like the bridge going into Brooklyn...


Edit: Freespirit we answered at the same time


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ You can owe me a Coke


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She looks _really_ different with the dirty blonde hair colour (no offense meant - that's my hair colour too...lol). I actually prefer her brunette. I'd be interested to see a front on pic, eyes open
> 
> *Edit:* Pretty certain it isn't her. I think it may be her friend tenneseebunny aka Tennesee Thomas on Instagram especially when I look at this pic https://instagram.com/p/z2in5NxjZM/?taken-by=tennesseebunny



I wasn't sure if that was her or not.  The comments were saying how nice she looked with her new hair and how she looked like Hillary Duff.  I'm glad it's not her, because I  like her with dark hair and I think Alex needs a brunette in his life for a little while.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> I wasn't sure if that was her or not.  The comments were saying how nice she looked with her new hair and how she looked like Hillary Duff.  I'm glad it's not her, because I  like her with dark hair and I think Alex needs a brunette in his life for a little while.


 
Me too. She looks better with dark hair. She had it platinum blonde before I saw on some fashion page and she looked bad. Alex has dated brunette's before so I think as long as the girl he's with is super skinny, he's happy.

By the way, not sure if this was already said here but I read last night on twitter that this picture was taken by Alexa outside of the shop that day they were caught eating. Someone was commenting about being there too when they were having breakfast that day and the person who works at the shop wanted to take a picture with Alex and Alexa stepped in to take the photo. Forgot to save the link   but here's the picture as a reminder.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's kind of nice, if true.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ You can owe me a Coke














FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's kind of nice, if true.


 

I'll try finding the link/conversation again on twitter tomorrow. Alexa's a really sweet girl from what I keep reading and hearing so this seems like something she would do.


----------



## a_sussan

Nice to wake up on a Monday morning with some new post/discussion here. It would be even better with a tiny glimt of our ninja though.


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Nice to wake up on a Monday morning with some new post/discussion here. It would be even better with a tiny glimt of our ninja though.


 
It's morning in Sweden? I'm about to go to bed. It's 1:07 AM here in NY. It's amazing how the world is.


----------



## a_sussan

Yes. . its 6.10 AM and I'm about to get up and get ready for work.


----------



## gloomyharlow

a_sussan said:


> Yes. . its 6.10 AM and I'm about to get up and get ready for work.


 
Have a good day. Off to bed I go


----------



## elliebaby3434

audiogirl said:


> He's a captive audience on a train. So its not quite the same as running into a fan on the street where he can eventually walk off. Besides he might want to drive somewhere else outside the city. I'm pretty sure he owns it outright, so he doesn't have to worry about making payments when it sits idle (which is a reason average folks have for ditching their cars in the city).
> 
> Btw I always figured he was good with kids because he was the eldest of eight children.


we know he sold his house in la  not sure if he turned in the car ...think it was a lease cause he leased his audi....either that or he took it....has he bought a house in nyc  yet   anybody know/


----------



## audiogirl

He's had it for a while, that's why I thought he owned it. When he leased an Audi, it changed a couple of times. But a move to NYC doesn't have to mean he'll go without a car. It's just a guess, eventually we'll find out.


----------



## Kitkath70

audiogirl said:


> He's had it for a while, that's why I thought he owned it. When he leased an Audi, it changed a couple of times. But a move to NYC doesn't have to mean he'll go without a car. It's just a guess, eventually we'll find out.



I think he owns/owned the porsche.  If he leased it, he probably would have turned it in before he left for London to film Tarzan instead of keeping it garaged at his house. He could have also left it with one of his friends in LA. My guess is that its in storage until he finds a permanent place to live and then he'll have it transported to NYC along with the rest of his belongings.  I can see him wanting a car to get out of the city from time to time.


----------



## Madleiine

Yes he owns/owned the Porsche, my guess is that Bjorne is taken good care of Alex's toy until further notice.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Madleiine said:


> Yes he owns/owned the Porsche, my guess is that Bjorne is taken good care of Alex's toy until further notice.


Bjorn lives in the States?   Is he still directing?


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Kitkath70 said:


> This is in my top 5 favorite Alex photos. It was a glance at a side of him that we really don't get to see often. He seemed so at ease with letting her play with his necklace.  Made me think that he would be an awesome father. I want to believe he gave her his anchor necklace instead of it getting lost or sitting broken in a drawer or box somewhere.


I like his goofy side nd06.jxs.cz/626/279/c5484c8cfa_98871878_o2.jpg


----------



## Madleiine

ChiquitaBanana said:


> Bjorn lives in the States?   Is he still directing?




Si! I don't think he is directing unfortunately which is a shame,but I knew he has had photo shoots.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Alex is in the new Instyle Magazine (USA) for the month of April. Found at https://vk.com/toriladypage. Margot Robbie is also in the same issue.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I think Bjorne or his wife had/has a clothing business called ragdoll but I'm not 100% sure maybe someone else knows


----------



## Madleiine

Saw now that his wife owns it, so that make sense.


----------



## BagBerry13

Opheliaballs said:


> I think Bjorne or his wife had/has a clothing business called ragdoll but I'm not 100% sure maybe someone else knows



It's his wife's. That's why they're BFFs with Beige again. And that's why our both famewhores (Beige and Olivia M.) were "coincidentally" seen in her clothes.


----------



## RedTopsy

It seems actress Rooney Mara has bought Alex house in L A according to 
Variety:

http://variety.com/2015/dirt/real-e...60/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Zola24

gloomyharlow said:


> Alex is in the new Instyle Magazine (USA) for the month of April. Found at https://vk.com/toriladypage. Margot Robbie is also in the same issue.





RedTopsy said:


> It seems actress Rooney Mara has bought Alex house in L A according to
> Variety:
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/dirt/real-e...60/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed



Tku for the news Gloomy and Red  Idky but it makes me very happy to think of Rooney living in that lovely house 

Alex up close and personal  Wherever you are, I hope you are enjoying yourself as much as I enjoy seeing lovely photos/edits of you 







mycelebrityfantasy






mycelebrityfantasy


Meep! 

Eta: And tku all for the interesting views and info on NYC  I too think NYC is a better 'fit' for Alex. Good times hey


----------



## bluebird8845

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the news Gloomy and Red  Idky but it makes me very happy to think of Rooney living in that lovely house
> 
> Alex up close and personal  Wherever you are, I hope you are enjoying yourself as much as I enjoy seeing lovely photos/edits of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy
> 
> 
> Meep!
> 
> Eta: And tku all for the interesting views and info on NYC  I too think NYC is a better 'fit' for Alex. Good times hey


Thank you Zola - lovely pics of Alex......and thanks everyone for all the updates.......I hope we see him in something again soon


----------



## skarsbabe

Isn't the event in NYC today or tomorrow? Did anyone get tickets?


----------



## Bella2121

Thanks everyone for the new updates! I wasn't able to get tickets but I'm hoping we get new pics out of this event!  I hope this movie does well for him it's been given great reviews


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Supposedly there's to be a Q&A after the screenings tomorrow, but I've not heard about who might be actually attending. I'd presume that since the emphasis is on directors that Marielle would be there, but who knows. And if Alex is back in NYC it'd make sense for him to be there, but again, who knows?

Like the first buds on the trees and the hint of springtime softness in the air, New Directors/New Films is an annual sign of renewal. The program, a joint presentation of the Film Society of Lincoln Center  and the Museum of Modern Art, dispels the lingering post-Oscar malaise  and imports some energy and novelty from Sundance. Its geographically  and stylistically wide-ranging selection of first and second features  and short films emphasizes youth  (mostly) young protagonists and  (mostly) young filmmakers navigating obstacles and seizing  opportunities.
*Diary of a Teenage Girl*
Based  on Phoebe Gloeckners illustrated novel, Ms. Hellers film tells the  story of Minnie Goetze, a 15-year-old in mid-1970s San Francisco.  Minnie, thoughtful, self-critical and sexually curious, lives in a  post-60s world of collapsed boundaries, in which it almost seems like  no big deal for her to sleep with Monroe, her mothers boyfriend. It is a  big deal, of course, and there are so many ways the films handling of  it could have gone wrong.
But  Ms. Heller is frank without being exploitative and morally serious  without being moralistic. *She is helped by sensitive, subtle  performances from Kristen Wiig as Minnies mother, Alexander Skarsgard  as Monroe, and especially Bel Powley as Minnie.* Ms. Powley, a  23-year-old British actress with enormous eyes and serious  period-appropriate bangs, makes Minnie seem both precocious and  childlike, intoxicated by her newly discovered erotic powers and  vulnerable in ways she can hardly imagine. There is plenty here to make  viewers uncomfortable  especially, I have to admit, this parent of a  teenage girl  but what is most remarkable about Minnies Diary is how  fully and unapologetically it honors her point of view.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/m...stival-gives-spotlight-to-youth.html?ref=arts


----------



## Idun

I'm really hoping it will get distribution soon *crosses fingers*


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

I wonder if Alex wore the "The Sock of Destiny" in this scene 

https://vk.com/toriladypage?z=photo-84941611_351090815/album-84941611_210081541


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I'm really hoping it will get distribution soon *crosses fingers*




It's got distribution.

http://deadline.com/2015/01/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-sony-pictures-classics-sundance-1201358842/

But in the nearly 2 months since the deal we've heard nothing else, no trailer, no hint of a release date. It's frustrating.


----------



## Ms Kiah

It will probably be limited release anyway. Ugh. Just release to VOD or something. Throw in Hidden while you're at it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> It will probably be limited release anyway. Ugh. Just release to VOD or something. Throw in Hidden while you're at it.



Considering the reviews it's gotten I don't think they want to do straight to VOD, though starting with limited release will probably be the way it's first released. Sony Classics usually does a pretty good job. 

And as for Hidden, that's WB, and other than getting a rating late last year, who the heck knows if that will ever see the light of day, even to VOD. Though, can it possibly be as bad as Seventh Son, or Blackhat?


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

I've posted the facebook and twitter accts for Diary of a Teenage Girl
Unfortunately they only have 343 twitter followers and 1,532 facebooks likes.  

Please head over and follow, like, retweet posts and pics, ask ur friends to also follow.  SM does drive indie film distribution. 

https://facebook.com/DiaryTheMovie
https://twitter.com/diarythemovie

#Diarythemovie 

Time to make 100,000 twitter accts 

Thanks


----------



## gloomyharlow

I already follow those accounts. ^ They have distribution for Diary, but no word yet on the actual release. Hidden? I already gave up on that movie.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Sony Classics posted this yesterday

We couldn't be more excited for @DiaryTheMovie to open the @NDNF festival at @MoMAFilm tomorrow night! http://buff.ly/19wNJMP 

https://twitter.com/sonyclassics/status/577916930008440832


----------



## gloomyharlow

DOATG is coming out worldwide August 15th http://nabcommunities.com/2015/03/17/womens-history-spotlight-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/


yay!


----------



## Idun




----------



## a_sussan

wohoo. ..


----------



## Slither

I wonder if Alex will be involved in this year's Walking With the Wounded campaign...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3000267/Harry-s-plans-life-Army-revealed-Prince-join-1-000-mile-charity-trek-UK-admits-moving-military-challenging.html


----------



## Santress

Thank, ladies, for the updates.

New promotional still of Alex in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





(Source:  *Indiewire.com*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> DOATG is coming out worldwide August 15th http://nabcommunities.com/2015/03/17/womens-history-spotlight-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/
> 
> 
> yay!



Not on the 15th, since that's a Saturday, this doesn't actually give a date, it just says August:

"Marielle Hellers _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ will be coming to theaters in August 2015"

There have been a couple of other hints from interviews with people involved in the movie that do indicate it's August, but Sony hasn't confirmed anything.





Santress said:


> Thank, ladies, for the updates.
> 
> New promotional still of Alex in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Indiewire.com*)



Those outfits. His hair.

*How did you proceed to get the movie made? *
Then I directed a two-minute teaser via a grant I got through Sundance and the Maryland Film Festival. With that money I shot in San Francisco to give a taste of what the film would feel and look like. I gave that to Kristin Wiigmy husband [Jorma Taccone] worked with her on Saturday Night Live and we're friends. "Macgruber" is my husband's movie that he directed and she was  inI only had one line. She was the first one on. She loved the teaser and the script and was excited by the challenge of the role. From there I went to Alexander to get the ball rolling. 

*Did you see Skarsgard in "What Maisie Knew"?*
That's the film that made me realize he could do this part. It was important to me to find somebody who could toe the line with the character and find the humanity and humor and haplessness of this man, so that we could enter into this relationship without judgement. I don't think a black and white relationship is interesting on-screen. I was exploring a grey zone where he's not a predator and shes not a victim, but something in between. I liked watching them oscillate between the extremes of their personalities.


http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-road-to-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-20150318


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Not on the 15th,* since that's a Saturday, this doesn't actually give a date, it just says August:
> 
> "Marielle Hellers _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ will be coming to theaters in August 2015"


 

I think I meant to say 2015 and instead I put 15th. Typing fast. My error. 




Santress said:


> Thank, ladies, for the updates.
> 
> New promotional still of Alex in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Indiewire.com*)


 
Finally a new picture! Gosh he looks amazing in his bell bottoms!


----------



## Madleiine

Morning! So I saw The Diary of a teenage girl yesterday and it was one of the best films I've seen this year. 
And thank you for the new pictures.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Madleiine said:


> Morning! So I saw The Diary of a teenage girl yesterday and it was one of the best films I've seen this year.
> And thank you for the new pictures.


 
Did you stay for the Q & A? Was Alex there? Glad you loved the movie.  I wish I could have gone if it was a daytime event. 


The question of the hour is, were there balls? Any view of the balls??  


*Edit: From last night's viewing. Looks like Alex wasn't there though.* 
https://instagram.com/p/0ZWF6CMnh0/
https://instagram.com/p/0ZOgXuAXQj/
http://www.whosay.com/status/mirandabailey/1082296?wsref=tw&code=qPmaknq


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thank, ladies, for the updates.
> 
> New promotional still of Alex in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Indiewire.com*)



Thank you Santress for the pic. Alex looks so yummy. 
I love the hair and the clothes, typical of the seventies. 



Madleiine said:


> Morning! So I saw The Diary of a teenage girl yesterday and it was one of the best films I've seen this year.
> And thank you for the new pictures.



Thanks for your info. Yes, I´ve heard some really great stuff about this film and
that Alex performance is one of his best in a film so far. 
I just can´t wait to see the film. I hope the Augustrelease includes Sweden
or else I have to wait to long.


----------



## Madleiine

Yes i stayed at the Q&A and no Alex. . The actors had busy schedules apparently. 

Your welcome.  
Yeah This was indeed on of Alex best performance so far..will it sounds weird if I say that I'm proud of him? 
Are you from Sweden too? [emoji41] I keep my fingers crossed that Sweden is include.


----------



## RedTopsy

Madleiine said:


> Yes i stayed at the Q&A and no Alex. . The actors had busy schedules apparently.
> 
> Your welcome.
> Yeah This was indeed on of Alex best performance so far..will it sounds weird if I say that I'm proud of him?
> Are you from Sweden too? [emoji41] I keep my fingers crossed that Sweden is include.



Yes, I´m swedish. Living up in the north of Sweden, so it may not be so easy to 
see the film in a cinema. I hope the SF-cinema has the film on their list of films to show.
They usually release their films in movie theatres across the country. 

Glad to hear you are proud of him.


----------



## Henares

Alex is a fantastic actor!!!
I don´t know if I could see this film someday...


----------



## gloomyharlow

RedTopsy said:


> Thank you Santress for the pic. Alex looks so yummy.
> I love the hair and the clothes, typical of the seventies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your info. Yes, I´ve heard some really great stuff about this film and
> that Alex performance is one of his best in a film so far.
> I just can´t wait to see the film. I hope the Augustrelease includes Sweden
> or else I have to wait to long.




I know Alex is a great actor, but at the moment, I want to know about the nudity in DOATG, you know, *ball action*? The book was graphic in the artwork, so I am wondering if he went full frontal in the film?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> I know Alex is a great actor, but at the moment, I want to know about the nudity in DOATG, you know, *ball action*? The book was graphic in the artwork, so I am wondering if he went full frontal in the film?



Gloomy, I think you may have a fixation...


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gloomy, I think you may have a fixation...




I know right? I think I have something to talk about with my therapist tomorrow. lol


----------



## gloomyharlow

Love life gossip from Sweden. No idea what they're saying in the video though. Looks like Sweden's version of The View 


http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20336006.ab


----------



## Madleiine

It's the same gossip's about Alex and Alexa.


----------



## mik1986

Hello one and all . Just popped in to say "Hi"


----------



## VampFan

Some more info regarding release plans this summer:


*'Diary of a Teenage Girl' aims for a coming-of-age rarity*

By STEVEN ZEITCHIK contact the reporter PG Rated Movies Museum of Modern Art Kristen Wiig Lincoln Center

Diary of a Teenage Girl tells a frank coming of age story from a girl's perspective
Kristen Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard star in the new film Diary of a Teenage Girl
The coming-of-age movie is a genre as common as movie-theater popcorn. But there have always been some important qualifiers.

For one thing, a good number of them are of the PG variety that deal only cursorily, if at all, with hormonal and other adult-minded&#8206; changes young people go through. Maybe more important, the overwhelming majority of these films are about and aimed at boys. Think of the best ones-- "Stand By Me," "Almost Famous, Dead Poets Society." Theres almost always a Y chromosome at the center. The best coming-of-age movie in recent memory was even called Boyhood."


Thats a pretty striking imbalance, and its what "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" aims to address. Marielle Hellers debut, which you may recall created a stir at Sundance, examines a 15-year-old (Bel Powley) growing up with a single mom (Kristen Wiig) in a free-love 1970s San Francisco household. The movie is frank about said teenage girls sexuality as it focuses on her ongoing affair with said moms 35-year-old boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgard)  Its based on a graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner, who in turn based (some of) it on her own upbringing.

On Wednesday night, the film opened the New Directors/New Films festival here, beginning its post-Sundance commercial roll-out at the MoMA-Lincoln Center event. Second viewings proved that first impressions werent wrong. The Diary of a Teenage Girl is a strong piece of cinema, human but unsentimental, stylish but not self-conscious. Its potentially shocking premise  (and graphic scenes) are handled with understatement, and its somewhat fantastical circumstance still manages to be universal. The sex may get some of the headlines, but it's the movie's emotional vibrations that matter.

Theres a broader cultural point at stake than just the quality of the filmnamely, the fact that it aims to tackle a coming-of-age story from a girls perspective in the first place. I remember thinking, I bet this is how dudes felt when they read "Catcher In the Rye,"' Heller said at the screening Wednesday night. Id found my Holden Caulfield.

Heller apparently made that comparison in her pitch to distributors, and it was enough to lure a few of them to it even before the movie screened.


Sony Pictures Classics will release "Diary" this summer as a Boyhood-style counterprogrammer, hoping to capture some of that film's mojo. The company will make the Catcher in the Rye' for girls a key part of the positioning. (There are a few other parallels that come to mind--"An Education, though even that film fits more neatly in a British prestige bucket than this does. Ghost World, with its look at female sexuality and some graphic-novel flourishes to boot, is probably the best comparison,)

Can "Diary" attract a young female audience? Getting teenagers to see an art house movie is never easy, which means Diary may face challenges attracting the very people it most addresses (not unlike Catcher in the Rye, which at first was read mainly by adults). Still, reviews will be strong, and I suspect that teenagers who do come to it will see a movie that speaks to them and tell their friends. Some teenage boys may see it too, hoping for some opposition research.

After years of movies with girls in soapy love triangles or dealing with concerns in a heightened and clunky genre way, what the movie world needs is a film like this--a frank coming-of-age story that tells in all its vulnerability and confidence how a character sees the world. Something, in other words, that isnt phony.

Twitter: @ZeitchikLAT

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...elle-heller-new-directors-20150319-story.html


----------



## a_sussan

Hi *mik * 

Thanks for all the updates about Doatg .


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hi mik how are you hun x


----------



## Santress

Hey Mik.

Thank for the updates, Buckeye, Gloomy, Madleiine & Vamp.

Another promo still featuring Alex, Bel Powley & Kristen Wiig in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





http://www.movies.ie/movie_news/120...l_Powley_Kristen_Wiig_and_Alexander_Skarsgard


----------



## skarsbabe

I just love how Swedish sounds. I had no idea what they were saying in that video, but listened to the whole thing anyways


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> Hi *mik * .



Hi A_Sussan 



Opheliaballs said:


> Hi mik how are you hun x



Hi Opheliaballs . I'm doing ok . How are you? 



Santress said:


> Hey Mik.
> 
> Hey Santress


----------



## mik1986

Hi Zola


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm ok thanks


----------



## Henares

Hi Mik!
Gloomy, I have the same fixation!
I miss you,Alex/Eric


----------



## giatona

Hi Everyone! I'm new on here and I love Alex! Been reading and reading and you all are fabulous  so much Alex info!! I admit I like the gossip but I really love this guy as an actor, he is such a talent!  Cannot wait to see Diary and anything else he has coming out! When looking for any new info on him I came across more negative then positive (which I don't get) I guess its mostly stuff on his dating choices.. I have followed Alexa Chung  for a little bit now (I like her fashion style) on Instagram and I bet they are cute together.  She did a sketch the other day on that site and it looked like him.. I don't know if I"m allowed to upload it or not (don't know the rules on that) but it was cute anyhow... Thank you for all your pics info etc...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welcome @giatona. 

Go for it re: the picture


----------



## giatona

Hi Free thank you! ok I don't know if I"m reaching but when I saw it I thought.hmmmm  he looks familiar! Maybe I"m just hopeful lol


----------



## giatona

oh God what was that?? Its not letting me post it  

So sorry it gave me weirdness! Error messages... It is on her Instagram page and its on a pink envelope or something but its like 5 images of what I thought was his cute face! Sorry didn''t mean to take over thread lol.. Maybe  I need one of Free's big gigantic mojitos


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> I know right? I think I have something to talk about with my therapist tomorrow. lol



Your previous comment gave me an earworm of AC/DC's Big Balls  



mik1986 said:


> Hello one and all . Just popped in to say "Hi"



Howdy stranger! How are you? Everyone healthy?

:welcome2: Giatona


In posting Alexa's Instagram pic, I'm trying to remember, but for some reason I'm thinking that with Instagram you can't just embed the pic like you can with other pics, but have to have an account with Instagram? 
But I usually just embed a link to the the pic, so you can do it that way as well.


----------



## Madleiine

Hi and welcome Giatona


----------



## Bella2121

Thank you ladies I tried too and it's an error msg but I saw it! Could be him! It's nice! I'm new kinda too Gia!


----------



## giatona

Thank you lovely ladies... I tried again and I'm not sure why it didn't work.. so sorry very anticlimactic...lol Have a great night and thank you for welcoming me..


----------



## gloomyharlow

Is it this one?


----------



## giatona

Yes that was it..I can't get on Instagram at all right now.. Wtg!


----------



## gloomyharlow

giatona said:


> Yes that was it..I can't get on Instagram at all right now.. Wtg!


 
Okay. Kinda does resemble Alex a bit but not sure. It's a man either way. 




Henares said:


> Hi Mik!
> Gloomy, I have the same fixation!




And my question still hasn't been answered....



Santress said:


> Another promo still featuring Alex, Bel Powley & Kristen Wiig in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:




 Yay! Another new one! Thanks Santress. 


Not sure if this photo was already posted here. Found it here https://instagram.com/p/ySj4qrHMG_/ It's about 4 months old.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I see Kristin Wiig there too ^ - a DOaTG dinner?

Hmmm....not quite sure that drawing looks much like Alex.

EDIT: yep..its a cast/crew dinner. Someone asked the poster what they talked about. She said Star Wars and Harry Potter...lol


----------



## Kitkath70

Yep!  that was from the Sundance DOATG dinner.
This is funny.  

browneyedyogagirl
Ahh!! What did you and Alexander talk about? 

zabsie
@browneyedyogagirl Star Wars and Harry Potter.

ETA Free you beat me to it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Owe me a coke KK...or a mojito


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Owe me a coke KK...or a mojito



Here you go!


----------



## Henares

Wellcome Giatona.
And Gloomy , what a pity! No answer about Alex and his perfect god viking body! 
Thank you very much for the pic and información. You are the best.


----------



## RedTopsy

giatona said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new on here and I love Alex! Been reading and reading and you all are fabulous  so much Alex info!! I admit I like the gossip but I really love this guy as an actor, he is such a talent!  Cannot wait to see Diary and anything else he has coming out! When looking for any new info on him I came across more negative then positive (which I don't get) I guess its mostly stuff on his dating choices.. I have followed Alexa Chung  for a little bit now (I like her fashion style) on Instagram and I bet they are cute together.  She did a sketch the other day on that site and it looked like him.. I don't know if I"m allowed to upload it or not (don't know the rules on that) but it was cute anyhow... Thank you for all your pics info etc...



Welcome giatona. :welcome2:




gloomyharlow said:


> I know Alex is a great actor, but at the moment, I want to know about the nudity in DOATG, you know, *ball action*? The book was graphic in the artwork, so I am wondering if he went full frontal in the film?



I haven´t heard anything about full frontal nudity. Lots of sexscenes.
Maybe not so grafic as in the book though. 
I guess we will have to wait and see until the filmrelease.


----------



## BagBerry13

If there were full frontal nudity you would've known after Sundance. It's the US. They would be all over that sh*t just like with the Fassdong. So I guess it's just normal sex scenes.


----------



## Zola24

Tku Santress for the photos and everyone for the info on Tdoatg. I love the still where Minnie is stood on the footrest and Monroe is looking up at her - that girl knows exactly what she's doing  



Madleiine said:


> Morning! So I saw The Diary of a teenage girl yesterday and it was one of the best films I've seen this year.
> And thank you for the new pictures.



Jealous much  Apart from the nyt's, (I think), review of Tdoatg all the reviews have been full of praise for the acting and all aspects of the movie, and I'm so glad you enjoyed it too  May I just ask, roughly what percentage of the movie is Alex in? [I think we all know he's a scene stealer  and a great actor, heck he even managed to elicit sympathy for Charlie V, and I'm so glad you enjoyed Alex's performance as Monroe too.]




mik1986 said:


> Hi Zola 'hugs:



Hiya Mik  It's so good to hear from you my friend  I hope life is being kind to you, always have fun and stay safe  Love you &#9829;x




giatona said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm new on here and I love Alex! Been reading and reading and you all are fabulous  so much Alex info!! I admit I like the gossip but I really love this guy as an actor, he is such a talent!  Cannot wait to see Diary and anything else he has coming out! *When looking for any new info on him I came across more negative then positive (which I don't get)* I guess its mostly stuff on his dating choices.. I have followed Alexa Chung  for a little bit now (I like her fashion style) on Instagram and I bet they are cute together.  *She did a sketch the other day on that site and it looked like him..* I don't know if I"m allowed to upload it or not (don't know the rules on that) but it was cute anyhow... Thank you for all your pics info etc...



:welcome2: giatona. Hah, yes trolls - w*f! I don't understand them either, the anonymity of the web, hah. Tku2 for the sketch info - I think we are supposed to think it's Alex, as he's never going to pose for a photo any time soon, and if I was ******* Skars I'd be dying to tell the world too  I don't know that much about Alexa, (although I'm learning more every day it seems, lol), so I don't know how much she put on her instagram a/c about Alex Turner, as they also seemed very good together  




gloomyharlow said:


> Is it this one?





gloomyharlow said:


> Okay. Kinda does resemble Alex a bit but not sure. It's a man either way. 'smile1
> And my question still hasn't been answered....'pokey:
> Yay! Another new one! Thanks Santress. smile1:
> 
> Not sure if this photo was already posted here. Found it here instagram.com/p/ySj4qrHMG_/ It's about 4 months old.



Tku for the photo/s  and Free and KitKath for the quote, lol.

------

ETA: Coachella, (if AS goes!? Did I really write that?), is going to be very interesting. Alexander Skarsgård where are you???


----------



## melmelx83

thanks for the new stills ladies. cant wait to see this movie.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> If there were full frontal nudity you would've known after Sundance. It's the US. They would be all over that sh*t just like with the Fassdong. So I guess it's just normal sex scenes.



This is probably the case, I'd think we'd have heard of his being full frontal by now.



Zola24 said:


> Tku Santress for the photos and everyone for the info on Tdoatg. I love the still where Minnie is stood on the footrest and Monroe is looking up at her - that girl knows exactly what she's doing
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous much  Apart from the *nyt's, (I think), review of Tdoatg all the reviews have been full of praise *for the acting and all aspects of the movie, and I'm so glad you enjoyed it too  May I just ask, roughly what percentage of the movie is Alex in? [I think we all know he's a scene stealer  and a great actor, heck he even managed to elicit sympathy for Charlie V, and I'm so glad you enjoyed Alex's performance as Monroe too.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> ETA: Coachella, *(if AS goes!?* Did I really write that?), is going to be very interesting. Alexander Skarsgård where are you???




New York Post reviewer, not NYTimes, the Times loved it. The Post reviewer is known to be a misogynistic douche bag, so that he didn't like, in fact hated it, isn't surprising. Probably pisses him off that he's currently very much in the minority among reviewers in not liking it.
I am impressed by the number of reviewers who not only liked it, but really, really liked it. What that means for ticket sales, I have no idea. But it does help some with marketing, I'd suppose.

First weekend is in three weeks. I'd been presuming that he'd go, because if he's not working it's not as if he can't afford to fly out there for the weekend. But right now, I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't go.

And if I'm reading their schedule correctly, Hammarby starts league play on April 4. So maybe he'll drop the ninja mode by April.


----------



## a_sussan

Askars doing Ninja in NYC. . We know this drill . he's just out walking  like a normal person
In some places where the cellphone don't have access or range  Food for and bad for us.


----------



## a_sussan

Well at least he's in NYC. .no need  to hang around Paris London if you don't have work there.. Even though I would love if he moved to London.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Just because Alexa is in NY doesn't mean Alex is. We have to wait for a photo or confirmation or something while he's going ninja.  For all we know he may be working on something, or at least _I hope so_ because there is a huge void right now with Alex not being on TV or film. I know...I know...he needs a break...just saying... :rain:


Anyway, love this poloroid by  http://bandaidpennylane.tumblr.com/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Well at least he's in NYC. .no need  to hang around Paris London if you don't have work there.. Even though I would love if he moved to London.



We know he can do ninja, wherever he is. But, and this is where I get over analytical and I can tell I'm avoiding actual work, if you go back and look at the luggage cart pics from last week, aren't those two pieces of luggage his? And if they're his, why would he need two pieces of luggage just to fly to London, then Paris and back to NYC in the space of a few days? I'd hoped that he might be in London doing post production work on Tarzan, but who knows.
I think if he'd been in NYC, at least earlier in the week, he'd have been at the ND/NF festival.

ETA: The one thing with DOATG being released in a few months is that he will be doing promo work, so new interviews and hopefully photo shoots.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Henares said:


> Wellcome Giatona.
> And Gloomy , *what a pity! No answer about Alex and his perfect god viking body!*




I feel like I'm talking to the wall.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is probably the case, *I'd think we'd have heard of his being full frontal by now.*
> 
> *New York Post reviewer, not NYTimes, the Times loved it.* The Post reviewer is known to be a misogynistic douche bag, so that he didn't like, in fact hated it, isn't surprising. Probably pisses him off that he's currently very much in the minority among reviewers in not liking it.
> I am impressed by the number of reviewers who not only liked it, but really, really liked it. What that means for ticket sales, I have no idea. But it does help some with marketing, I'd suppose.
> 
> *First weekend is in three weeks. I'd been presuming that he'd go, because if he's not working it's not as if he can't afford to fly out there for the weekend. But right now, I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't go.*
> 
> And if I'm reading their schedule correctly,* Hammarby starts league play on April 4*. So maybe he'll drop the ninja mode by April.



(Eta2 Tku for the correction, NY Post, I'll try to remember that, tku  Hah, any male actor full frontal is always news. I guess that's why Marielle didn't want to go down that route. Have you heard any news on the rating Tdoatg has in the US?

Coachella, yes I hope he goes, (selfish much), but hey if he doesn't that's fine too, (I'll be crying in the corner, lol).

4 April it is then 




a_sussan said:


> Askars doing Ninja in NYC. . We know this drill . he's just out walking  like a normal person
> In some places where the cellphone don't have access or range  Food for and bad for us.





a_sussan said:


> Well at least he's in NYC. .no need  to hang around Paris London if you don't have work there.. Even though I would love if he moved to London.



Right now it'd be good to know what continent AS is in  And yes, I can totally imagine him wandering around doing his thing in a totally non-A list way, but surely someone must notice him  There hasn't even been a "Guess who I just saw" tweet 

--------

Eta: Hah yes, *Buckeye* - that luggage has been bothering me too. Alex where were you going?


----------



## gloomyharlow

I totally forgot about Coachella until _you know who_ was posting about going Coachella shopping with her step daughter. We all know she and 90% of the celebs who go to Coachella get paid $10,000- $25,000 for appearing and are fully styled by stylist. The fakery of this festival


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, Coachella is total pr trip for _some_ celebs, but I'm hoping Lykke and Father John Misty will draw AS in  Eta: Oh and it would make me so happy if he likes Florence + The Machine


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, Coachella is total pr trip for _some_ celebs, but I'm hoping Lykke and Father John Misty will draw AS in


 
Lykke is going to be there this year? *LOVE* her music. I'm sure Alex will be there unless he's working or something.


And I meant other celebs, I know Alex is sincere about his love for music as well as Leo and Alexa. It's the others you know. God help us all with Vanessa Hudgens hippie get up this year. I swear these people with their fake appearances make me want to vomit.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes  Florence + The Machine too  (See my eta - sorry) Here's a link to the line up  http://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/blog/coachella-2015-lineup-announced
Eta: And yes the amount of self-promotion at Coachella is puke inducing


----------



## Madleiine

Zola24 said:


> Tku Santress for the photos and everyone for the info on Tdoatg. I love the still where Minnie is stood on the footrest and Monroe is looking up at her - that girl knows exactly what she's doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous much  Apart from the nyt's, (I think), review of Tdoatg all the reviews have been full of praise for the acting and all aspects of the movie, and I'm so glad you enjoyed it too  May I just ask, roughly what percentage of the movie is Alex in? [I think we all know he's a scene stealer  and a great actor, heck he even managed to elicit sympathy for Charlie V, and I'm so glad you enjoyed Alex's performance as Monroe too.]
> 
> 
> 
> ------




He is a scene stealer indeed, he had a very big part  
And to answer the another question i didn't answer yet (sorry about that) no balls but nice body,short shorts,and sex scenes[emoji6]


----------



## giatona

I cannot wait to see this movie!! Lol I may need to watch some True Blood to get a "fix"!!   I think him being ninja makes it so much more exciting for us when we do catch a glimpse! He's just a private guy I guess which has got to make it so hard for a gf who is very public via Twitter/Instagram etc.. not to be shouting it from the mountaintop!!(if the rumors are true).  Hope we get to see him soon!


----------



## gloomyharlow

Madleiine said:


> He is a scene stealer indeed, he had a very big part
> And to answer the another question i didn't answer yet (sorry about that) *no balls but nice body,short shorts,and sex scenes*[emoji6]


 







Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes  Florence + The Machine too  (See my eta - sorry) Here's a link to the line up  http://www.timeout.com/los-angeles/blog/coachella-2015-lineup-announced
> Eta: And yes the amount of self-promotion at Coachella is puke inducing




WOW, Marina and The Diamonds is going to be there, Interpol, Florence + The Machine, Jack White, AC/DC AND Lykke Li! Great lineup. Shame Lana Del Rey won't be there but that's a great lineup anyway. I hope Youtube streams it live this year again. Thanks for the link! 




giatona said:


> He's just a private guy I guess which has got to make it so hard for a gf who is very public via Twitter/Instagram etc.. not to be shouting it from the mountaintop!!(if the rumors are true).  Hope we get to see him soon!


 
I imagine Alexa rips her hair out at night while Alex sleeps nicely in her bed after giving her a nice _good_ smooshing.  Poor thing can't say anything or she knows the good thing she'll lose. She must be going crazy not being able to say anything since she's very open in her social network pages  I feel a little sorry for her...but not too much. She gets to sleep with the Viking God.


----------



## giatona

Omg Gloomy yes!! Lol haha!


----------



## a_sussan

I just assumed that he be in NYC but staying in London doing post production sound likely too. Easter on Sweden are the weekend as Cochella as is the premier of Hammarby in the football elite series. He might, just might go to Sweden too. Aren't Cochella two weekends? 

And *gloomy* I bet she does... lol..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep...2 weekends again.

Great lineup. I'd go see Chet Faker, Kasabian, Florence + the Machine, Jack White, George Ezra, Alabama Shakes, AC/DC, Kimbra, Lykke Li, St.Vincent, Tame Impala, and Vance Joy.

But alas...I can't....boo-hoo. I'm not in Cali until July. As a music fan it makes me weep and a not-attractive shade of green.


----------



## jooa

I think that Easter is one week earlier than the first weekend of Coachella so he might be on the Easter at home, watch the first match of Hammarby in the first division and then go to Coachella in the first week


----------



## Opheliaballs

That's a great lineup I love George Ezra. I really hope Alex goes as we really need new pictures


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Opheliaballs said:


> That's a great lineup I love George Ezra. I really hope Alex goes as we really need new pictures



It's not even all of the lineup. Those are only the ones I want to see...lol.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yeah I've seen the list lol is it the same artist performing both weekends?

Would love to see Alex back in Sweden as well


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Easter Sunday is the 5th, so the day after the first Hammarby match and the weekend before the first weekend of Coachella. Totally doable! (I'm glad we can help Alex with his travel plans  )
And it is a good lineup this year for Coachella. Ophelia, it is the same lineup for both weekends, they started having it on two weekends in 2012. While it's a money grab, there's also demand for it.
The parties are different each weekend. Though Alex doesn't seem have cared about those too much the last two Coachellas.


----------



## Henares

I'm sorry. I know that it's the past but  I think they seem so happy together_... _
**


----------



## bluebird8845

Hello everyone, thanks as always for all the pics and great chat......following along your chat about Coachella, I think Alexa used to be quite a regular at Glastonbury, so I wonder if we may see Alex rocking the Wellington boot & mud look this summer .  

Mind you, June is a long way off in celeb relationship terms!

Hope you all had/are having a lovely weekend


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> (Eta2 Tku for the correction, NY Post, I'll try to remember that, tku  Hah, any male actor full frontal is always news. I guess that's why Marielle didn't want to go down that route. *Have you heard any news on the rating Tdoatg has in the US?
> *



I have no idea if they've submitted the film to the MPAA, but I'm presuming they're going for an 'R' rating here in the States.



Henares said:


> *I'm sorry. I know that it's the past but  I think they seem so happy together... *
> **



Do you mean romantically? Or friend/collegue wise?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If anything, I think it was only a flirtation with Brit. She's dating someone now.


----------



## giatona

I really liked The East, was it ever in the movies or did it go straight to DVD? Everyone went crazy when Alex showed all on True Blood so I guess we would've heard if anything was swinging in Diary! Perhaps someone will sketch a pic of them  .. I love how comfortable he is in his own skin (being naked in movies) but then can show an amazing vulnerability and sweetness (Maisie) he's a pro I just love him.. Watched season 2 of TB this weekend. The good ol days haha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yeah, I never got the impression that it was anything more than that they were getting their flirt on (without intent) for Sundance. I did find it funny that these pics, which did have a lot of flirting/chemistry, never got the gossips going. But then we had that whole 'OMG he's dating Ellen Page' crap instead.

ETA: Giatona, The East got a theatrical release, but it was in independent/art theaters and never expanded beyond that.

DOATG will start in the indy/art theaters as well. If it does well, the number, and type of theaters, will expand.


----------



## giatona

Thank you for info! Fingers crossed it does well!


----------



## Henares

I liked Brit for him, but I Know they're friends. Maybe, I love the pic because he is so sweeet, handsome, and, and...
And on the other hand, do you remember his film called "Om Sara"? Do you remember the shower scene? We can see his***there.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Henares said:


> I liked Brit for him, but I Know they're friends. Maybe, I love the pic because he is so sweeet, handsome, and, and...
> And on the other hand, do you remember his film called "Om Sara"? Do you remember the shower scene? We can see his***there.


Next week on "The East"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knZ5UkgE6CM


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

So Brit Marling and Zal Batmanglij are joining forces, crossing my fingers that Alex joins the team.  Loved The East.  

The OA is a television drama series created by Brit Marling and Zal Batmanglij that is slated to debut in 2016 on Netflix.  Marling is starring, Batmanglij is directing, and both are writing and executive producing.


----------



## elliebaby3434

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We know he can do ninja, wherever he is. But, and this is where I get over analytical and I can tell I'm avoiding actual work, if you go back and look at the luggage cart pics from last week, aren't those two pieces of luggage his? And if they're his, why would he need two pieces of luggage just to fly to London, then Paris and back to NYC in the space of a few days? I'd hoped that he might be in London doing post production work on Tarzan, but who knows.
> I think if he'd been in NYC, at least earlier in the week, he'd have been at the ND/NF festival.
> 
> ETA: The one thing with DOATG being released in a few months is that he will be doing promo work, so new interviews and hopefully photo shoots.


very true... and i would think if he is in nyc  we would have seen proof....unless he is held up in alexa's apt.  haven't seen anything of alexa either have we....


----------



## elliebaby3434

a_sussan said:


> Well at least he's in NYC. .no need  to hang around Paris London if you don't have work there.. Even though I would love if he moved to London.


how do you know


----------



## elliebaby3434

gloomyharlow said:


> WOW, Marina and The Diamonds is going to be there, Interpol, Florence + The Machine, Jack White, AC/DC AND Lykke Li! Great lineup. Shame Lana Del Rey won't be there but that's a great lineup anyway. I hope Youtube streams it live this year again. Thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine Alexa rips her hair out at night while Alex sleeps nicely in her bed after giving her a nice _good_ smooshing.  Poor thing can't say anything or she knows the good thing she'll lose. She must be going crazy not being able to say anything since she's very open in her social network pages  I feel a little sorry for her...but not too much. She gets to sleep with the Viking God.


do we know for sure   they are together


----------



## FreeSpirit71

elliebaby3434 said:


> do we know for sure   they are together



It's gossip  No-one knows anything for _sure_. But it's fun to speculate. They've been spotted several times together now. So it's more to the positive than the negative.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Alex hasn't been spotted in 2 weeks. I think if he was in NYC, LA or Sweden there would have been a fan pic, pap pic or tweet.

He's probably in London doing post production work for Tarzan.


----------



## bluebird8845

I'm meeting friends in London tonight, I'll let you know if I spot him &#128515;


----------



## Opheliaballs

I hope you see him bluebird I really need so new pictures


----------



## Madleiine

I think you´re right Ms Kiah.
Hope you see him bluebird, have fun in London.


----------



## skarsbabe

giatona said:


> I really liked The East, was it ever in the movies or did it go straight to DVD?



It went to limited theaters, they did a bit of promotion as well. It's been 2 years now! Crazy.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Buzz feeds hot guy voting has opened, Alex is near the bottom of the page get voting ladies and gents

http://www.buzzfeed.com/bobmarshall/vote-in-round-1-of-buzzfeeds-hot-guy-march-madness#.xxmVPjX2q


----------



## Idun

Opheliaballs said:


> Buzz feeds hot guy voting has opened, Alex is near the bottom of the page get voting ladies and gents
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/bobmarshall/vote-in-round-1-of-buzzfeeds-hot-guy-march-madness#.xxmVPjX2q



WTH kind of random voting is _that_??? Taylor Lautner is winning over Idris Elba. Taylor Lautner! Over Idris Elba! :weird:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Who is Taylor lautner?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The werewolf in Twilight..lol. But it's a fair question. And in front of Idris? Hell.No.


----------



## scarlet555

Idun said:


> WTH kind of random voting is _that_??? Taylor Lautner is winning over Idris Elba. Taylor Lautner! Over Idris Elba! :weird:



Omg!! No.  Taylor is not even sexy!  LOL.  Must be little girls voting...


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks free I've never seen those movies


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Opheliaballs said:


> Buzz feeds hot guy voting has opened, Alex is near the bottom of the page get voting ladies and gents
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/bobmarshall/vote-in-round-1-of-buzzfeeds-hot-guy-march-madness#.xxmVPjX2q


Weird pairings 
Alexander Skarsgård vs. Josh Hutcherson
Cristiano Ronaldo vs. Anderson Cooper

This one makes sence - Henry Cavill vs. Ben Affleck even Tom Welling


----------



## Henares

Alexander 44% y JH 56%!!!!!


----------



## Henares

My dear Alex, I can't believe it!


----------



## giatona

Flipping through channels... Battleship!! There is the man! I'll be turning it off after his demise though he was the best thing about this movie!


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Wonder what he's reading - wait this is a photoshop pic


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Possibly. CB, don't forget - you have to list your source - stories or photos.


----------



## Zola24

Madleiine said:


> He is a scene stealer indeed, he had a very big part



Tku - that makes me very happy 




Opheliaballs said:


> Buzz feeds hot guy voting has opened, Alex is near the bottom of the page get voting ladies and gents
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/bobmarshall/vote-in-round-1-of-buzzfeeds-hot-guy-march-madness#.xxmVPjX2q



Tku for the link - it doesn't look good for AS, I think the tweenies have taken over!!




ChiquitaBanana said:


> Wonder what he's reading - wait this is a photoshop pic



Yes, it's a p/shop, using a photo from when Alex was caught by the paps in LA back in March '14. The book is King Leopold's Ghost by Adam Hochschild and documents the horrific events in the Belgian Congo in the late 1800's/early 1900's. (Pre Tarzan reading?)






characteristicallyexuberant




characteristicallyexuberant


----------



## Zola24

^ Oops, made a mistake - the area was at the time called the Congo Free State and only became the Belgian Congo in 1908 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_Congo Who said time on tpf is wasted!? I just can't compute the term 'free state' with what happened in that area at the time - wasn't the first, won't be the last, and that's as political as I'm getting.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the updates ladies and the info on the book Zola. 

About the poll, yes it seems like the teenagers are taking over, lots of strange
voting going on. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/bobmarshall/vote-in-round-1-of-buzzfeeds-hot-guy-march-madness#.ec21OKvex.

Still no new sighting of Alex, I wonder were he is?
maybe he has a new filmproject on the way, pre-production of some sort. 
I keep hoping for film news.


----------



## Opheliaballs

There's a new pic I saw on tumblr of alex with alexa which has just been added sorry I don't know how to upload pics


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, yes, even leaving aside the ''hot guys' in that poll, the voting results are hilarious 

I don't where Ax2 are, but this has just popped up on tumblr 





> disfor:
> 
> Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård



The blogger seems to be a big Alexa fan 


Eta: @*Opheliaballs* - I think this is the photo  I made a quick 'how to' post a while ago, but I can't remember the page nr at the moment, as soon as I do I'll let you know


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nice photo   Ok..I''m in the camp that they're dating. I like her and good for them.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yeah Free - I agree, and no-one knows the future so yes you should enjoy every moment when you can


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola x


----------



## Opheliaballs

I think they are too free and good for him as long as he's happy


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Well, this is a good sign. Maybe he'll not run away in public if we see pics like this already. I know, wishful thinking....


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks Zola x



The quick 'how to' is on page 303. Hopefully it all makes sense, but if there is anything you don't understand, just say  Good luck  It is really easy 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, this is a good sign. Maybe he'll not run away in public if we see pics like this already. I know, wishful thinking....



Yeah they look good don't they  I'm intrigued to know who took the photo as Alex is seems ok with the whole thing - perhaps he's realised that as he is dating a 'professional tweeter and media person' he better get used to it happening every now and then


----------



## Idun

I think _he_ at least is quite serious. He's shaving after all


----------



## bluebird8845

Well I'm glad he's come out of hiding & glad he seems happy with Alexa - I hope they have fun together (she says wishing it was me&#128553.   But she does seem like a nice girl. 

I noticed she's been posting a few pics on Instagram recently, but none with Askars - though one looked as if she was in bed......I couldnt help wonder if he was there out of shot!


----------



## giatona

I'm so impressed that he actually posed!! I said before it would be so hard on any girl who is dating such an awesome guy to not be like "look who I'm with!!!" While he is ducking from pics and the press.. She is very much public with her life and posts constantly so maybe he just has to learn to deal.. I like this too I hope they have fun! How can you not? It's Skars!! . Wondering too when this is from..doesn't say.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay, new photo!  
and very interesting. I like them together. 
Good for Alex (and Alexa) he needs a woman in his life
and we need more photos.


----------



## Zola24

giatona said:


> I'm so impressed that he actually posed!! I said before it would be so hard on any girl who is dating such an awesome guy to not be like "look who I'm with!!!" While he is ducking from pics and the press.. She is very much public with her life and posts constantly so maybe he just has to learn to deal.. I like this too I hope they have fun! How can you not? It's Skars!! . Wondering too when this is from..doesn't say.



Hiya giatona if you go on disfor's tumblr it was posted on 24 March. There's an Arctic Monkeys' photo and loads of Alexa 




RedTopsy said:


> Yay, new photo!
> and very interesting. I like them together.
> Good for Alex (and Alexa) he needs a woman in his life
> and we need more photos.



Yes, jealous as ****, but they do look good together and I'm pleased for them  Eta: I don't know how long Alex will be able to cope with Alexa's 'self promotion' but hey it's in the job description, and right now everything's sunny so enjoy every minute 




Eta2: @*bluebird8845* - Yes, I'm glad they seem happy too, and I also think Alexa is quite cute, and with the number of followers she has, none of her posts are 'accidental'


----------



## Kitkath70

Good for them  I've been following her Twitter and Instagram posts and she's not even made a hint that Alex is with her,  near her, anything. I think she may be pretty serious about him too.  There have also been very few pap sitings of her in  last few months.  I hope she continues to keep their personal life private.  I'm sure he's a bit jaded after his past relationship became fodder for the tabloids and gossip sites. He may start feeling more comfortable being seen with her if she keeps it out of the spotlight.


----------



## Zola24

^ Idk but I don't think Alexa did a lot of 'coupley self-promotion' when she was with Alex Turner, and tbh with the paps none is needed is it? I wish our Ax2 good times and happiness too


----------



## giatona

Thank you Zola! Whoever belongs to this page is ALL about Alexa! It's a cute pic of him .  I agree too that even though she posts alot as many people today do, she's not advertising them.. I can't wait to see how this goes! Yea!!


----------



## jooa

Thanks Ladies for pics, gifs and info 

I think that they seem very comfortable with each other, so, all good for them... and I think that we rather won't see any Alex's pic on Alexa's twitter or instagram. She mostly posts selfies, pics about her work, pics with her close friends (which also have instagram & twitter with a lot of pics so I guess they like Alexa's promotion) but I don't think that she puts a lot of pics with her "very private" life on her 'social' profiles.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes jooa, you are quite right, and thinking back, I shouldn't have posted that photo of Ax2 as it was from a tumblr blog and wasn't 'sourced' and I apologise to you all, and them. I was just so excited to see a new photo of Alex and they did look so adorable  Hopefully it will turn up again properly sourced, otherwise I'm now getting a bit nervous.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I don't know why but I'm not 100% certain ax2 are actually dating I keep getting a feeling that it's like the whole Ellen Paige thing again as he's usually 10 feet behind his previous gifs


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh frick Ophelia don't say that  I barely survived the Ellen thing and then we had the secret Brit marriage conspiracists  And he was 10ft behind Alexa at Gare du Nord so normal service is resumed, thank goodness


----------



## carmenmadi

It looks that Alex is in St. Barths

https://instagram.com/p/0nc3ryTbRr/?taken-by=jaclord


----------



## Opheliaballs

@Zola Hahaha I'd forgotten about the Brit thing lol


----------



## jooa

He flew to Europe from NY ... and now, two weeks later (without any sightings) he's in St. Barth (in place that looks like an airport) very tanned, especially on his neck and hands ... so I guess that he again crossed the Atlantic on yacht.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hola carmenmadi - that is a lovely photo, tku so much 

I hope it's ok but I've posted it below  and welcome to the AS thread 




The smug b******!  ily


----------



## carmenmadi

Sure, no worries. I didn't do it myself because I don't know how.
Anyway, I've been lurking around for a while, but now I had a reason to post


----------



## giatona

This is so exciting! But kinda sad in a way if he was going to St Barths and he is actually dating Alexa, why isn't she with him? She's freezing her little butt off in NY! Brrrrr!! Hmmmm the mystery continues!  he looks great!!! Lovings the new pic!  I love Ellen P and he was so sweet and protective of her during that whole thing. He seems like he would be an awesome friend to have... Sigh! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hola carmenmadi - that is a lovely photo, tku so much
> 
> I hope it's ok but I've posted it below  and welcome to the AS thread
> 
> View attachment 2938514
> 
> 
> The smug b******!  ily



Best hashtag ever! 
Note to self: Remember for future reference.


----------



## carmenmadi

I think it's weird too, but maybe it's just that she's is working in NY, so she couldn't go...


----------



## Zola24

carmenmadi said:


> Sure, no worries. I didn't do it myself because I don't know how.
> Anyway, I've been lurking around for a while, but *now I had a reason to post*



Oh Carmen  reasons don't get any better than that! Jeez Alex looks so good


----------



## jooa

I see no other reason (of course except for Alexa , but this trip to Europe for three days and then return to the Caribbean, even when it comes to Alex it seems quite bizarre, given that he was recently in Vietnam, in the sun and from NY is much closer to the St. Barth than from NY to Europe and finally to St. Barth  ) that he was in Europe than his adventurous vein that is, once again, cross the Atlantic. If he sailed on a yacht that this trip had to be planned some time ago, and Alex was seen with Alexa maybe over a month so I guess that she probably couldn't go with him from many reasons, ranging from professional ... and ending for example on hating sailing


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> Best hashtag ever!
> Note to self: Remember for future reference.



Oh frick! I'm so sorry it wasn't a hashtag - it was me :shame: 
All jaclord's are in the box, I lv her #nobigdeal
and
#allofmyeggsdroppedatonce


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

wow jaclord (Jacqueline Lord) is absolutely stunning


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> Oh frick! I'm so sorry it wasn't a hashtag - it was me :shame:
> All jaclord's are in the box, I lv her #nobigdeal
> and
> *#allofmyeggsdroppedatonce*



I do mean the hashtag of the picture.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh BagBerry, thank goodness for that - relief


----------



## scaredsquirrel

So, since I'm bored and sitting on a conference call, looking at Alexa's instagram, she posted a picture in the last day (holding up a t-shirt) which looks like she's in the same place, wearing the same black sweater, that she is in the photo with Alex.  So - not sure if the St. Barth's pic is new?  Hard to know when people don't always identify their photo/timings..


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Alexa has 1.5 million more instagram followers than Kate Bosworth    :ninja:


----------



## ml44

Not trying to start anything, but what does it matter how many followers Alexa has compared to Kate? 

Can't we just move on from Kate. They haven't been together for over 3 yrs.


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hola carmenmadi - that is a lovely photo, tku so much
> 
> I hope it's ok but I've posted it below  and welcome to the AS thread
> 
> View attachment 2938514
> 
> 
> The smug b******!  ily


Thanks Zola, Carmenmardi and everyone else for the updates.


Here are the two pics from St. Barths.  Not sure of the exact date these were taken but the Jacqueline lady posted on March 22nd that she was leaving St. Barths "tomorrow."






Oh, you know, just another day in St. Barths with my favorite vampire. #true blood #eric northman #vampires #alexander skarsgard #no big deal #all of my eggs dropped at once. 

- *Jaclord* @ instagr.am





"seems legit. Thanks @jaclord, I needed this!!! #ericnorthman #trueblood #stbarthsbucket2015."

-*Lacieran* @ instagr.am



scaredsquirrel said:


> So, since I'm bored and sitting on a conference call, looking at Alexa's instagram, she posted a picture in the last day (holding up a t-shirt) which looks like she's in the same place, wearing the same black sweater, that she is in the photo with Alex.  So - not sure if the St. Barth's pic is new?  Hard to know when people don't always identify their photo/timings..


It's hard to tell with the way they all recycle their clothing.  I'm not good at instagram analysis but are these new pics of her in NY? (x, x)


----------



## Madleiine

I'm not 100% certain eather, they would be a beautiful couple. I like the new pictures tough. Nice to see him again, come on Alex fly to Sweden and attend on Hammarbys premier game, we need you there. x) 

That picture you was talking about squirrel is old, and I think the first pictures with the "lovebirds" it's old too, maybe from Paris? Gah I don't know #confused


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^Sure, could be old.  She just posted it yesterday.  That being said, agree with Santress that they all wear the same stuff so much (Skars and that damn grey t-shirt) that they are hard to pin down.  I'd like to be on an island right now, that's all I know (fluffs the snow out of my tail). And with Skars would be even better.


----------



## Ms Kiah

ChiquitaBanana said:


> Alexa has 1.5 million more instagram followers than Kate Bosworth


 
I don't think Kate's been on instagram that long? The two of them have a lot in common. I'm sure Kate will catch up. 


Damn, Alex, another vacation? What a life.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> I don't think Kate's been on instagram that long? The two of them have a lot in common. I'm sure Kate will catch up.
> 
> 
> *Damn, Alex, another vacation? What a life.*


----------



## Ms Kiah

Bitterly jealous, Venus.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

So I'm searching for a picture of Alexander where he's doing a Jazz hand (its an old pic) each finger is coloured.

In my quest I found this and just had me giggling.  
http://perezhilton.com/2011-08-05-a...lking-flipping-the-bird-new-york#.VRHNmzHF-3w


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

ml44 said:


> Not trying to start anything, but what does it matter how many followers Alexa has compared to Kate?
> 
> Can't we just move on from Kate. They haven't been together for over 3 yrs.


I'm pretty indifferent to who Alex dates, sleeps with or plays euchre with.  He's just my hollywood crush.  Its just funny not the comparison but the value 'followers' have, at least in my line of work.  I have to deal with SM "celebrities" 

I met Alexander at a TIFF, he even held the door for me and carried a box for me   So I missed the Kate Bosworth train.  Loved her in Blue Crush.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A lot of people with a lot of "followers" paid for those followers.

If you're indifferent to who he dates, you could have compared Alexa to anyone else but you compared her to Kate.

Obviously not that indifferent or wanting to pull her into the conversation again.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A lot of people with a lot of "followers" paid for those followers.
> 
> If you're indifferent to who he dates, you could have compared Alexa to anyone else but you compared her to Kate.
> 
> Obviously not that indifferent or wanting to pull her into the conversation again.


I compared her because that was the discussion at the office b/c of coachella prices


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ChiquitaBanana said:


> I compared her because that was the discussion at the office b/c of coachella prices



Not sure how that fits in with any of your posts but okie dokie - your rodeo, your donkey.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Well, this is a good sign. Maybe he'll not run away in public if we see pics like this already. I know, wishful thinking....



I am hoping that maybe, just maybe, he'll stop worrying about paps getting the 'money shot' of him being in a couple and just go with it.

As for the pic from St. Barths: Is it wrong that my first thought wasn't 'he looks good' (maybe because he almost always looks good) but 'damn, he wasn't secretly in pre-production for a role'?


----------



## BagBerry13

Going with the random post theme.


----------



## bluebird8845

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am hoping that maybe, just maybe, he'll stop worrying about paps getting the 'money shot' of him being in a couple and just go with it.
> 
> As for the pic from St. Barths: Is it wrong that my first thought wasn't 'he looks good' (maybe because he almost always looks good) but 'damn, he wasn't secretly in pre-production for a role'?


Thanks everyone for all the updates.

Buckeye - I'm with you, I really would love to see Alex on screen (big or small) again. I'm know there's Diary and Tarzan to come, but (and I really, really! hate to say this) it's starting to feel that he is becoming more known for his social life than his talent - and he is so talented.  Having said that, he seems like a savvy guy, so perhaps it's all part of his master plan


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As for the pic from St. Barths: Is it wrong that my first thought wasn't 'he looks good' (maybe because he almost always looks good) but 'damn, he wasn't secretly in pre-production for a role'?



No.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am hoping that maybe, just maybe, he'll stop worrying about paps getting the 'money shot' of him being in a couple and just go with it.
> 
> As for the pic from St. Barths: Is it wrong that my first thought wasn't 'he looks good' (maybe because he almost always looks good) but 'damn, he wasn't secretly in pre-production for a role'?



Not wrong at all.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> Going with the random post theme.


 
Finally someone says it! 

What is this invasion? WTF is going on? Lol. 




bluebird8845 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the updates.
> 
> Buckeye - I'm with you, I really would love to see Alex on screen (big or small) again. I'm know there's Diary and Tarzan to come, but *(and I really, really! hate to say this) it's starting to feel that he is becoming more known for his social life than his talent* - and he is so talented.  Having said that, he seems like a savvy guy, so perhaps it's all part of his master plan


 
Yeah I mentioned that after those Paris pictures came out that were posted on other sites. So many people just think of him as the guy from True Blood from 5 years ago.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he'll film something over the summer that could possibly be released quickly.


----------



## Kitkath70

bluebird8845 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the updates.
> 
> Buckeye - I'm with you, I really would love to see Alex on screen (big or small) again. I'm know there's Diary and Tarzan to come, but (and I really, really! hate to say this) it's starting to feel that he is becoming more known for his social life than his talent - and he is so talented.  Having said that, he seems like a savvy guy, so perhaps it's all part of his master plan



That's a bit of a stretch considering he's a master ninja.  It's only been a little over 4 months since Tarzan wrapped filming (that doesn't include post production) . In that time he's moved his entire home base across country. That is not an easy fete even if you are able to hire people to do it for you.  There are many actors who take a year or more off between projects.

There was a documentary  that aired last week on one of the cable networks (I forget which one) that said there are over 100,000 actors in HW and of those only about 19, 000 are working. Out of the 19,000 only about 200 are in Alex's class, meaning leading men in television or movie. Once you reach that level, your name stays in rotation unless you screw up majorly. The women have a much harder time because of age and competition.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> That's a bit of a stretch considering he's a master ninja.  It's only been a little over 4 months since Tarzan wrapped filming (that doesn't include post production) . In that time he's moved his entire home base across country. That is not an easy fete even if you are able to hire people to do it for you.  There are many actors who take a year or more off between projects.
> 
> There was a documentary  that aired last week on one of the cable networks (I forget which one) that said there are over 100,000 actors in HW and of those only about 19, 000 are working. Out of the 19,000 only about 200 are in Alex's class, meaning leading men in television or movie. Once you reach that level, your name stays in rotation unless you screw up majorly. The women have a much harder time because of age and competition.



Oh, I know I'm fretting. And I think I've even mentioned when this has previously come up that Joel K didn't film anything for a year and now has three projects going. Alex really did need a break, he worked on something, be it acting or Trek prep, for most of 2013 and 2014. 
Part of this is lack of rumors, and also knowing that the major project, Tarzan, won't be out for another 15 months, so it's a looong wait. I'd like to see something between that and DOATG. Because I'm greedy.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I think that new photo of Alex and Alexa is very cute. They seem to color coordinate they're clothes before they leave lol 

As much as I like Alexa (I like her a lot) I still say what I said a few weeks ago about this relationship. Have fun, f**k, travel and have a good time but this beautiful lady isn't going to be 'the one'. Not to be a Debbie Downer but celebrity relationship rarely lasts. I think we all know that by now... Reading comments from users on various sites where they refer to Alexa as the "new girlfriend since Kate Bosworth". Do people really think Alex has been alone all this time up to now since he and Kate broke up in 2011? Really now? lol He has been caught by the pap's from time to time, walking down the street with unnamed, nonceleb ladies. Then there has to be the ones who are in the same page as him with privacy that were never papped, seen or heard of. Alexa _is_ the new girlfriend but she is the_ new_ _public_ girlfriend since Kate. I just find some of the comments like that hilarious. 


By the way, I found a bigger version of that picture of Alexa and Alex on Tori's site https://vk.com/toriladypage in her Alex gallery https://vk.com/album-84941611_210081541?rev=1 
The pictures were taken in Paris. I wonder if this was on the same day they were seen holding hands 









And Alexa pulling her sweater up on the same night. Is that Alex's hand? Found it at this Alexa Fan page https://vk.com/public76855817


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

According to the Sony Classics site:

*                             The Diary of a Teenage Girl
                             Opens  8/7/15

http://sonyclassics.com/

*Be nice if they put out a press release or something.  A trailer, maybe?


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> According to the Sony Classics site:
> 
> *                             The Diary of a Teenage Girl*
> *                             Opens  8/7/15*
> 
> *http://sonyclassics.com/*
> 
> Be nice if they put out a press release or something.  A trailer, maybe?


 
Yes, finally! I'm dying to see a trailer already!


----------



## audiogirl

gloomyharlow said:


> By the way, I found a bigger version of that picture of Alexa and Alex on Tori's site https://vk.com/toriladypage in her Alex gallery https://vk.com/album-84941611_210081541?rev=1
> The pictures were taken in Paris. I wonder if this was on the same day they were seen holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Alexa pulling her sweater up on the same night. Is that Alex's hand? Found it at this Alexa Fan page https://vk.com/public76855817



It's not the same table or wall. So it's hard to think it was the same night.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I am seriously done. 









audiogirl said:


> It's not the same table or wall. So it's hard to think it was the same night.


 
They could have went to 2 different places on the same day. Happens.


----------



## audiogirl

Small hand, wrong color sleeve on the guy's wrist, and no watch.


----------



## mlm123

I think its kinda cute they seem to match with what the wear

So excited for DOTG!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Since I started a thing by mentioning the Alex/Alexa pic with the t-shirt thing, upon second look, it's not the same location or space, so assume not at all related. Not sure that makes them ninja or lazy at documenting space or time.  In any case - I am assuming, as many of you are, that Alex is seeing Alexa, and I'm sure we'll see more, particularly at Coachella, where he's usually the least guarded that we ever see him...


----------



## scarlet555

gloomyharlow said:


> I am seriously done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny...


----------



## bluebird8845

Kitkath70 said:


> That's a bit of a stretch considering he's a master ninja.  It's only been a little over 4 months since Tarzan wrapped filming (that doesn't include post production) . In that time he's moved his entire home base across country. That is not an easy fete even if you are able to hire people to do it for you.  There are many actors who take a year or more off between projects.
> 
> There was a documentary  that aired last week on one of the cable networks (I forget which one) that said there are over 100,000 actors in HW and of those only about 19, 000 are working. Out of the 19,000 only about 200 are in Alex's class, meaning leading men in television or movie. Once you reach that level, your name stays in rotation unless you screw up majorly. The women have a much harder time because of age and competition.


Fair points KitKath - I guess I only know about Alex's social life because I actively seek out news of him and you're right there's PP work for Tarzan to do (not that I know much about that sort of stuff, I still believe movies happen by magic!). 

On a slightly different topic, I saw a couple of Tweets this morning that he's signed up for American Horror Story Season 5.  Does anyone know if it's true?  

I'm not sure we get AHS here, if we do and the Tweets are true, I'll definitely be finding it........but it's probably just Twitter rumours


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> I am seriously done.



Why? This is a normal reaction if you're not a fan of him or True Blood. He's hardly known outside the US. Here he is, if lucky, known for True Blood. That's why his CK gig in Berlin was such a "success". Only press and bloggers showed up.
Even film industry people here hardly know what he's doing these days movie-wise.


----------



## RedTopsy

About Alex and his films.
Why should he be filming all the time and why worry
about his famestatus?

He has not been working in Europe for many years. It did not stop him
from getting the leadrole in a major blockbuster film on the way.
Whats the rush?

He has been working almost back to back in the True Blood 
years, doing indiefilms during TB-breaks and sometimes promoting
the indies while filming TB.  His first big leadrole (Tarzan) is on the way and
will probably make him more wellknown to the mainstreem filmpublic. 
Maybe this is what he wants to do, both indiefilms and sometimes a big blockbusterfilm. 
Not all actors wants to do superherofilms, ... ...
and be tied up for many years in filmcontracts.

I think it`s good for him to take a break for a while and enjoy life. ...
No need for panic if he is not casted as the lead in the next 
James Bond film. _"joking"_


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> Why? This is a normal reaction if you're not a fan of him or True Blood. He's hardly known outside the US. Here he is, if lucky, known for True Blood. That's why his CK gig in Berlin was such a "success". Only press and bloggers showed up.
> Even film industry people here hardly know what he's doing these days movie-wise.


 
From all I read True Blood season 1-4 was a WORLDWIDE success. Maybe these Alexa fans never saw True Blood. I mean, I know people in Romania and China who post on FB and they're huge Alex fans because of True Blood. I don't know about all the film industry people, but you can't speak for all of them.




scaredsquirrel said:


> Since I started a thing by mentioning the Alex/Alexa pic with the t-shirt thing, upon second look, it's not the same location or space, so assume not at all related. Not sure that makes them ninja or lazy at documenting space or time.  In any case - I am assuming, as many of you are, that Alex is seeing Alexa, and I'm sure we'll see more, particularly at Coachella, where he's usually the least guarded that we ever see him...




Depends on his mood. If he's with his buddies he'll be fine but usually when he's with women (even platonic female friends) he gets a little weird. We'll have to see.


----------



## BagBerry13

gloomyharlow said:


> From all I read True Blood season 1-4 was a WORLDWIDE success. Maybe these Alexa fans never saw True Blood. I mean, I know people in Romania and China who post on FB and they're huge Alex fans because of True Blood. I don't know about all the film industry people, but you can't speak for all of them.



As I said, if you're not a True Blood or Alex fan you don't know much about him. China isn't Europe. I don't know if TB ran through until season 7 in France but in Germany they cancelled it after season 2 on the non-pay-TV channels. So you've seen exactly nothing of Alex since, I don't know, 2010. And I was referring to industry people in Germany who are obviously a bit more involved in the ongoings in their own industry.
And people who follow Alexa are probably interested in fashion. So Alex might not cross their way that much and that's why her fans didn't know who he was.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BagBerry13 said:


> As I said, if you're not a True Blood or Alex fan you don't know much about him. China isn't Europe. I don't know if TB ran through until season 7 in France but in Germany they cancelled it after season 2 on the non-pay-TV channels. So you've seen exactly nothing of Alex since, I don't know, 2010. And I was referring to industry people in Germany who are obviously a bit more involved in the ongoings in their own industry.


 
I know China isn't Europe, no need to be so rude. This is a place for people to discuss and share opinions (in a fun way) and yes, not all of us know everything. Calm your Hoity-toity self. Jeez.


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> As I said, if you're not a True Blood or Alex fan you don't know much about him. China isn't Europe. I don't know if TB ran through until season 7 in France but in Germany they cancelled it after season 2 on the non-pay-TV channels. So you've seen exactly nothing of Alex since, I don't know, 2010. And I was referring to industry people in Germany who are obviously a bit more involved in the ongoings in their own industry.
> And people who follow Alexa are probably interested in fashion. So Alex might not cross their way that much and that's why her fans didn't know who he was.


It was always pay TV in the states. So I don't see the distinction for Germany. Sounds like the entire series ran, only for pay. A different interpretation would be that they saw how popular it was and decided to make extra money from it.


----------



## Idun

I liked Alex and Eric Northman but given how TB turned out and considering his other work, it's quite sad that he's mostly known as Eric Northman. I hope Tarzan changes that but other good (and meaty) roles would be good too. It's always a plus when an actor is known for diverse roles - IMO.


----------



## BagBerry13

audiogirl said:


> It was always pay TV in the states. So I don't see the distinction for Germany. Sounds like the entire series ran, only for pay. A different interpretation would be that they saw how popular it was and decided to make extra money from it.



Nope! The majority of people here doesn't have pay-TV because you just need to wait a few months and then you get it on regular TV at least when it comes to movies and TV shows. It's just a way to make money off the very impatient ones. Pay-TV here (mainly Sky) is used for football, for the games you can't see on regular TV. For example, they moved MTV to pay-TV. So now they play at least music there again but hardly anyone watches it. At least I don't know anyone who has watched MTV in years. I think pay-TV here works a bit different than in the US. It's more like if you really/still wanna see it go pay for it.

All I'm trying to say is Alex might not be as known as everyone here on the threads thinks just because you guys follow him everyday and everywhere. The regular person either recognises actors because he saw them on TV regularly or because they were in a blockbuster. And that both hasn't happened for Alex here. I'm naming Germany as an example because it's a big market for the film industry otherwise they wouldn't bother doing premieres here for movies. It's mainly London, Paris and Berlin because those are the countries with the biggest markets. That's the reason why musicians bother to put music videos on their Facebook pages watchable for a German audience because we can't watch the usual ones. Profit, profit, profit.


----------



## Zola24

bluebird8845 said:


> Fair points KitKath - I guess I only know about Alex's social life because I actively seek out news of him and you're right there's PP work for Tarzan to do (not that I know much about that sort of stuff, I still believe movies happen by magic!).
> 
> On a slightly different topic, *I saw a couple of Tweets this morning that he's signed up for American Horror Story Season 5.  Does anyone know if it's true?  *
> 
> I'm not sure we get AHS here, if we do and the Tweets are true, I'll definitely be finding it........but *it's probably just Twitter rumours*



If I recall correctly, (hah), this rumour started as a dreamcast thing and as is often the way with the internet soon morphed from imagination to fact.




RedTopsy said:


> About Alex and his films.
> Why should he be filming all the time and why worry
> about his famestatus?
> 
> He has not been working in Europe for many years. It did not stop him
> from getting the leadrole in a major blockbuster film on the way.
> Whats the rush?
> 
> He has been working almost back to back in the True Blood
> years, doing indiefilms during TB-breaks and sometimes promoting
> the indies while filming TB.  His first big leadrole (Tarzan) is on the way and
> will probably make him more wellknown to the mainstreem filmpublic.
> Maybe this is what he wants to do, both indiefilms and sometimes a big blockbusterfilm.
> Not all actors wants to do superherofilms, ... ...
> and be tied up for many years in filmcontracts.
> 
> I think it`s good for him to take a break for a while and enjoy life. ...
> No need for panic if he is not casted as the lead in the next
> James Bond film. _"joking"_



This! 




BagBerry13 said:


> Nope! The majority of people here doesn't have pay-TV because you just need to wait a few months and then you get it on regular TV at least when it comes to movies and TV shows. It's just a way to make money off the very impatient ones. Pay-TV here (mainly Sky) is used for football, for the games you can't see on regular TV. For example, they moved MTV to pay-TV. So now they play at least music there again but hardly anyone watches it. At least I don't know anyone who has watched MTV in years. I think pay-TV here works a bit different than in the US. It's more like if you really (still) wanna see it go pay for it.
> 
> All I'm trying to say is Alex might not be as known as everyone here on the threads thinks just because you guys follow him everyday and everywhere. *The regular person either recognises actors because he saw them on TV regularly or because they were in a blockbuster.* And that both hasn't happened for Alex here. I'm naming Germany as an example because it's a big market for the film industry otherwise they wouldn't bother doing premieres here for movies. It's mainly London, Paris and Berlin because those are the countries with the biggest markets. That's the reason why musicians bother to put music videos on their Facebook pages watchable for a German audience because we can't watch the usual ones. Profit, profit, profit.



Yes, take Eric Northman out of the equation, and it is difficult to name something else that Alex is professionally 'famous' for. This is not to degenerate Alex's other work but just the way it is for the average person.

------

Eta: Tku Buckeye for Tdoatg release date news  and yes, we need a trailer


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> Yes, take Eric Northman out of the equation, and it is difficult to name something else that Alex is professionally 'famous' for. This is not to degenerate Alex's other work but just the way it is for the average person.



Thank you!!! My point exactly.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Thank you!!! My point exactly.



I have to agree Bag - China isn't Europe but Germany isn't the world either. Honestly, the level of snark over simple discussions is a bit much.

DOATG is opening soon, reviews are good and while it's not a blockbuster, it's keeping his reputation for good work idling along just fine.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot uploaded today (March 25, 2015) to instagram.  The woman who took it seems to be located in NYC.





I'd know that Swede anywhere! 

-*rzkaron* @ instagr.am


----------



## BagBerry13

^^There was no snark. That was added by the reader because that's how you guys want it. I haven't added a thousands emoticons to express my snark/sarcasm or whatever. I was talking from my point of view and that wasn't China. Simple as that. Most here talk from their American point of view too. Sorry I tried something different. Seriously, you guys need to cheer up and not take everything to seriously.


----------



## giatona

Someone brought me the InStyle magazine with Alex in it and goes "isn't that the guy you like from that show you used to watch?" Yup that would be the one!! Lol I'm a little surprised sometimes when people don't know who he is but I shouldn't be. He's not a household name but totally a legit and awesome actor! I have no worries he will be around for a long time and will continue to have a successful career &#128522;.   Here is something I will never understand,  I'm scrolling around today to see if there is anything new since we were lucky enough for 2 pics yesterday and people are losing their minds over his " choice of women" ! Someone wrote that they will no longer follow him until he stops dating skeleton women with no talent... Give the guy a break! Not nice


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^There was no snark. That was added by the reader because that's how you guys want it. I haven't added a thousands emoticons to express my snark/sarcasm or whatever. I was talking from my point of view and that wasn't China. Simple as that. Most here talk from their American point of view too. Sorry I tried something different. Seriously, you guys need to cheer up and not take everything to seriously.



Lol. You're kidding, right? You don't need an emoticon to express your thinly veiled disdain. It's perfectly clear.

Yes, everyone else needs to lighten up. Sure...lol.

Anyhow, on to the next obscure, undated restaurant photo or sighting of Ax2.


----------



## giatona

Ooh!! Thank you Santress!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol. You're kidding, right? You don't need an emoticon to express your thinly veiled disdain. It's perfectly clear.
> 
> Yes, everyone else needs to lighten up. Sure...lol.
> 
> Anyhow, on to the next obscure, undated restaurant photo or sighting of Ax2.



Thank goodness you're here to translate for everyone. Otherwise anyone could read into it whatever they want.
And that _was_ snark.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Stealth shot uploaded today (March 25, 2015) to instagram.  The woman who took it seems to be located in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd know that Swede anywhere!
> 
> -*rzkaron* @ instagr.am



Haha! Love the caption.


----------



## gloomyharlow

giatona said:


> Someone wrote that they will no longer follow him until he stops dating skeleton women with no talent... Give the guy a break! Not nice


 

I know what you are talking about (that tumblr post) but remember that that person wrote it on _their blog_. I may not agree with what that person said about Alexa and Alex but that is _her or his opinion_ and she posted it on_ her blog_. People are entitled to their opinion anyway so lets not drag Tumblr posts here. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol. You're kidding, right? You don't need an emoticon to express your thinly veiled disdain. It's perfectly clear.


 

Thanks, I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed her rude way of commenting. Anyway...


----------



## giatona

No they def are entitled to their opinion and it's their blogs for sure (I saw the one on tumblr this wasn't ) we are all entitled, I guess it's just sad that they judge based on someone's body type.. Oh well.. But on a lighter note.. He's back in NYC and his back looks great haha


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for pic Santress. . And yes, great caption. 

Nice to see him out "strolling" NYC with what looks like Fares.


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> *All I'm trying to say is Alex might not be as known as everyone here on the threads thinks just because you guys follow him everyday and everywhere.* The regular person either recognises actors because he saw them on TV regularly or because they were in a blockbuster. And that both hasn't happened for Alex here. I'm naming Germany as an example because it's a big market for the film industry otherwise they wouldn't bother doing premieres here for movies. It's mainly London, Paris and Berlin because those are the countries with the biggest markets. That's the reason why musicians bother to put music videos on their Facebook pages watchable for a German audience because we can't watch the usual ones. Profit, profit, profit.


 
I agree. I don't understand the shock over this statement. He's mostly known for being the Vampire on True Blood and dating Kate Bosworth by non fans. Maybe that will change with Tarzan and the publicity tour that comes with it.

I'm not sure why some people try to control the opinions of others on here. We can all post our thoughts, good or bad. 

I'm excited that he seems to have a new jacket and is with his buddy Fares.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yes Kiah agree, opinions good or bad should be posted - a good fiesty discussion is good for the blood. However IMHO I don't think there's a need for uncalled for attitude with other posters.

It makes it really hard to read the thread when there is an undercurrent of know-it-all in a lot of posts. And if your statement was aimed at me, fair enough..I'll take my share. But what you're saying applies to others here also.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I agree. I don't understand the shock over this statement. He's mostly known for being the Vampire on True Blood and dating Kate Bosworth by non fans. Maybe that will change with Tarzan and the publicity tour that comes with it.
> 
> I'm not sure why some people try to control the opinions of others on here. We can all post our thoughts, good or bad.
> 
> *I'm excited that he seems to have a new jacket and is with his buddy Fares.*


*
*
I'm pretty sure that is indeed Fares, sad that I can recognize the back of his head 

He's got a new jacket and a new coat since moving to NYC, maybe he'll starting adding new jeans and tops to the mix!


----------



## Kitkath70

That looks like his brown leather jacket. Are we sure he's in NYC and not St Barths? Just because the picture was posted today doesn't mean it was taken today. The timing with all the latest pictures seems off or at least delayed.  The restaurant one was supposedly from Paris.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

KK, I know of another actor, Aaron Tveit from the Les Miserables movie who is super private. He's great with fans but if he's on private time or has a photo taken with friends on Instagram..it's believed he asks for the pic not to be posted until the next day - just to give him that extra bit of privacy. When he's working in NYC he gets fan-papped all the time as he takes the subway to the theatre but is fine with it.

Wouldn't surprise me if Alex had a similar attitude.


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> That looks like his brown leather jacket. Are we sure he's in NYC and not St Barths? Just because the picture was posted today doesn't mean it was taken today. The timing with all the latest pictures seems off or at least delayed.  The restaurant one was supposedly from Paris.


The pic from St. Barth looks like it was taken at the airport (the girl that day was leaving the island, Alex looks tanned and rested so I guess it is logical that he was also in part of the airport to travelers leaving the island), so I belive that by now he is in NYC ... and we can see the title 'Insurgent' and this film had its premiere the last weekend.


ETA. ... and certainly it isn't a leather jacket but something more sports.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ms Kiah said:


> *I'm excited that he seems to have a new jacket* and is with his buddy Fares.


 
I'm excited that he's _wearing_ a jacket and acknowledging the weather!


----------



## skarsbabe

Definitely with Fares! I'd know that Swede anywhere too. Only difference is if I was behind him walking, I wouldn't know when / where to stop LOL

Back in NYC, yay!


----------



## Kitkath70

Looks like its St Barths or Miami.  Alexa posted pics from a tropical locale on her instagram.

https://instagram.com/chungalexa

ETA- Maybe he's in NYC and she's in Miami. Who knows


----------



## Madleiine

Kitkath70 said:


> Looks like its St Barths. Alexa posted pics from a tropical locale on her instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/chungalexa



She's in Miami, if you look at the other photo she uploaded you see that she has hashtagged Miami.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Looks like its St Barths. Alexa posted pics from a tropical locale on her instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/chungalexa



Here's your pic, Kit Kath,









> chungalexa
> 48 minutes ago
> Thong song


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Looks like its St Barths. Alexa posted pics from a tropical locale on her instagram.
> 
> https://instagram.com/chungalexa



She's tagged one #miami, so probably not St. Barth's.

But it's warm, warmer than it'll be here this weekend (jealous).

ETA: I owe Madleiine a coke, or beverage of her choice!


----------



## Kitkath70

Madleiine said:


> She's in Miami, if you look at the other photo she uploaded you see that she has hashtagged Miami.




I edited my post a minute later to say Miami.


----------



## jooa

I saw today one tweet from a girl who lives in that area (Miami) who wrote that her sister "just stood next to" Alex but I thought that it's rather impossible  ... who knows where Alex is, maybe he was in NYC but now he isn't there? or he is still there


----------



## so confusing

Santress said:


> Stealth shot uploaded today (March 25, 2015) to instagram.  The woman who took it seems to be located in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd know that Swede anywhere!
> 
> -*rzkaron* @ instagr.am




looks like union square area to me.

also- re: the question of how well known he is - I think he was getting huge in 2011-2012 and he made the choice not to participate in some of the things that would make him more of a known entity. which is not especially unusual, you don't hear from a lot of people unless they have work to promote and I think he decided to be in that camp.   I can't really say I have paid super close attention the last few years though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I saw today one tweet from a girl who lives in that area (Miami) who wrote that her sister "just stood next to" Alex but I thought that it's rather impossible  ... who knows where Alex is, maybe he was in NYC but now he isn't there? or he is still there



Perhaps they've finally cloned him?

I guess Alex could have flown to NY and then back south to Miami, but I'm not sure why'd he do that unless he's really trying to rack up the frequent flier miles.



so confusing said:


> looks like union square area to me.
> 
> also- re: the question of how well known he is - I think he was getting huge in 2011-2012 and *he made the choice not to participate in some of the things that would make him more of a known entity*. which is not especially unusual, you don't hear from a lot of people unless they have work to promote and I think he decided to be in that camp.   I can't really say I have paid super close attention the last few years though.



He did, didn't he? Even things that could be considered in the 'professional' vein, such high profile Oscar parties and such, he doesn't do that anymore. Maybe he did just enough of that thing in 09-12 to realize that he doesn't really like it, and if he doesn't have to do it, he won't.
He'll do all the work promotion he's asked to do, but he's really not trying to be seen out and about just because.


----------



## gloomyharlow

giatona said:


> No they def are entitled to their opinion and it's their blogs for sure (I saw the one on tumblr this wasn't ) we are all entitled, I guess it's just sad that they judge based on someone's body type.. Oh well.. But on a lighter note.. He's back in NYC and his back looks great haha


 

There's a lot of negative comments about Alexa dating Alex as I seen a few myself outside of tumblr but I hope fans just don't abandon their fandom of Alex because they don't like the girl he's dating. I know all hell broke loose when beige came on the scene and fans were disgusted by Alex dating her. I remember reading comments about some fans no longer liking Alex or watching True Blood or how they now looked at him like he's damaged goods. Lots of drama.  So far I seen some negative comments but it hasn't gone so far as the beige years (yet) 




jooa said:


> I saw today one tweet from a girl who lives in that area (Miami) who wrote that her sister "just stood next to" Alex but I thought that it's rather impossible  ... who knows where Alex is, maybe he was in NYC but now he isn't there? or he is still there


 
Maybe they forgot to type as 'A' after Alexa's name? New York to Miami...wow that's a lot of mileage lol




Santress said:


> Stealth shot uploaded today (March 25, 2015) to instagram.  The woman who took it seems to be located in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd know that Swede anywhere!
> 
> -*rzkaron* @ instagr.am


 
Thanks Santress!


I recognize the movie theater sign, and the street he's in. This was taken at Union Square. Best Buy is right behind this theater and just a block (or two) away is Strands Books which I'm sure where he's heading. I wonder what he bought at Best Buy... 


I was just there last weekend. Darn. 


Why didn't the fan ask for a picture? I love looking at his *** but lets get some frontal action


----------



## jooa

gloomyharlow said:


> Maybe they forgot to type as 'A' after Alexa's name? New York to Miami...wow that's a lot of mileage lol


No , she wrote: 
*allie koegler *     &#8207;@*alliekoegler* 
My sister has so many celebrity sightings it's crazy
She just stood next to Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> No , she wrote:
> *allie koegler *     &#8207;@*alliekoegler*
> My sister has so many celebrity sightings it's crazy
> She just stood next to Alexander Skarsgård


 

Oh, okay. And this was in Miami? Because I don't see where she says Miami. This is all I see:










FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here's your pic, Kit Kath,


 

Alexa looks stunning. This is a great picture of her.


----------



## jooa

I don't know where was her sister  but I was curious where Alex may be after St. Barth so I read her previous tweets, I saw her instagram and it seems that the girl is living in Miami area but when I found that she is from there I lost interest because it seemed to me unlikely


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Perhaps they've finally cloned him?
> 
> I guess Alex could have flown to NY and then back south to Miami, but I'm not sure why'd he do that unless he's really trying to rack up the frequent flier miles.
> 
> 
> 
> He did, didn't he? Even things that could be considered in the 'professional' vein, such high profile Oscar parties and such, he doesn't do that anymore. Maybe he did just enough of that thing in 09-12 to realize that he doesn't really like it, and if he doesn't have to do it, he won't.
> He'll do all the work promotion he's asked to do, but he's really not trying to be seen out and about just because.


 

I don't blame him for not going to The Oscars and all these other fake award shows.  I don't think Alex cares about being an 'A list celebrity'. I read enough Hollywood horror stories to know that there's a lot of *** kissing, d*ck s***king and degrading stuff some actors/actresses go through to become a big star in Hollywood. I'm glad Alex goes for good quality films, and yes Battleship was a one off, but he survived that one I think.




Ms Kiah said:


> I agree. I don't understand the shock over this statement. He's mostly known for being the Vampire on True Blood and dating Kate Bosworth by non fans. Maybe that will change with Tarzan and the publicity tour that comes with it.
> 
> I'm not sure why some people try to control the opinions of others on here. We can all post our thoughts, good or bad.
> 
> I'm excited that he seems to have a new jacket and is with his buddy Fares.




I'm not trying to control other people's opinions. As someone who believes in freedom of speech, everyone should be free to state their opinion. What I don't like is being replied to in a rude manner as if I was some 7 year old kid who had no idea China was not part of Europe. There's a lot of snark and hoity toity attitude in Bag's responses. Seen it time and time again on other threads. Say what you got to say but tone down the snark attitude. :snack:


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for your pics and info.
We love Alex and we want the best for him. That is important. He isn´t so famous than others actors, but I think that isn't matter. In Spain, TB isn't welknown but, however, Alex has fans and followers. And we are like millions of hearts that help him to be great like he really is.:worthy: 
I would like, too, offer my  condolences to the victims' families and friends  in the matter of the horrible plane crash Barcelona-Düsserldorf.


----------



## gloomyharlow

jooa said:


> I don't know where was her sister  but I was curious where Alex may be after St. Barth so I read her previous tweets, I saw her instagram and it seems that the girl is living in Miami area but when I found that she is from there I lost interest because it seemed to me unlikely


 
I'm going to be a little creepy and stalk around some Alexa fan pages to see if any new pictures of the lovely couple has emerged yet from Miami or NY. Her fans are good with updates. The thing I'm impressed with is that Alexa has _a lot_ of fans with fan pages. She's really popular and loved so it's hard to keep up. Something has to pop up.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I don't know where was her sister  but I was curious where Alex may be after St. Barth so I read her previous tweets, I saw her instagram and it seems that the girl is living in Miami area but when I found that she is from there I lost interest because it seemed to me unlikely



Wading through the One Direction lamentations, she did mention where her sister saw him:

*Alex*     &#8207;@*Aleeexx_xo*  6h6 hours ago @*alliekoegler_* the fresh market!




gloomyharlow said:


> I don't blame him for not going to The Oscars and all these other fake award shows.  I don't think Alex cares about being an 'A list celebrity'. I read enough Hollywood horror stories to know that there's a lot of *** kissing, d*ck s***king and degrading stuff some actors/actresses go through to become a big star in Hollywood. I'm glad Alex goes for good quality films, and yes Battleship was a one off, but he survived that one I think.



I think Alex is interested in playing roles that interest him, whether they're 'big' roles or not. While he undoubtedly appreciates having fans, I don't get the impression that the actual celebrity part of the business isn't important. He probably enjoys the perks that come with being a celebrity, but they're not why he became an actor.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Wading through the One Direction lamentations, she did mention where her sister saw him:
> 
> *Alex*     &#8207;@*Aleeexx_xo*  6h6 hours ago @*alliekoegler_* the fresh market!.


It wasn't about him but about cookie dough cafe  ... but now I've done wider investigation , and I think that her sister lives in NYC (she, the sister, mention that she moved to NY) ... and I guess that Alexa is in Miami after something work-related because this man, whose image she also posted, is her agent.


----------



## giatona

I agree Gloomy, I hope people wouldn't not be his fan because of who he's dating... I hate to admit I'm  looking all over now too (boring rainy evening) and the NY pic  and the Miami post were both posted 6 hours ago... Hmmmm.. Who's telling where he is??!! I know this guy is major talent but can he really be in 2 places at once?? Lol (I would rather be in warmer climates).     Way to investigate Jooa!! &#128512;


----------



## gloomyharlow

giatona said:


> I agree Gloomy, I hope people wouldn't not be his fan because of who he's dating... I hate to admit I'm  looking all over now too (boring rainy evening) and the NY pic  and the Miami post were both posted 6 hours ago... Hmmmm.. Who's telling where he is??!! I know this guy is major talent but can he really be in 2 places at once?? Lol (I would rather be in warmer climates).     Way to investigate Jooa!! &#128512;


 
I found nothing new. But I did find a nice video of Alexa singing Stevie Nicks Blue Denim. Not bad at all.  http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/fashion-blog/2015/jan/07/can-alexa-chung-sing


Maybe Alex has the ability to fly like Eric so he can be in two places at once. lol


----------



## giatona

Goodnight tiny humans!! Loved that!!&#128077;


----------



## gloomyharlow

Great review http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## skarsbabe

Any true fan wouldn't drop their loyalty at the thought of him dating someone they didn't like. That's silly. I honestly had never heard of her before. Regardless, I'll be a fan of Alex whatever comes of this relationship.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for the pic, Santress. Now we are analyzing pictures instead of PopCandies videos. God, I actually miss those days.

Heading off to NY tomorrow for a week before heading overseas. I'll be an extra pair of eyes in case I run into him. Although, the odds of seeing him in NY are like the same odds of winning the lottery, and I haven't done that, yet.


----------



## Zola24

^ Analysing is what we do best, lol. Hey Vamp you never know, wish you luck. Have a good trip


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Thanks for the pic, Santress. Now we are analyzing pictures instead of PopCandies videos. God, I actually miss those days.
> 
> Heading off to NY tomorrow for a week before heading overseas. I'll be an extra pair of eyes in case I run into him. Although, the odds of seeing him in NY are like the same odds of winning the lottery, and I haven't done that, yet.



Of course, now you know you won't see him, you'll probably bump into him coming around some windy New York corner.


----------



## a_sussan

Nice trip VF and holding thumbs for you that you bump in to him.


----------



## bluebird8845

You peeps are amazing, I love the way you can track down news and sources - thank you 

VampFan - have a good trip to NYC & here's hoping you bump into the "tall one"


----------



## Madleiine

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She's tagged one #miami, so probably not St. Barth's.
> 
> But it's warm, warmer than it'll be here this weekend (jealous).
> 
> ETA: I owe Madleiine a coke, or beverage of her choice!



One Mojito pleas , i haven´t been drinking it since i was in Spain last summer. 

Vampfan - Have a good trip! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//se.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gloomyharlow

skarsbabe said:


> Any true fan wouldn't drop their loyalty at the thought of him dating someone they didn't like. That's silly. I honestly had never heard of her before. Regardless, I'll be a fan of Alex whatever comes of this relationship.


 
You should see the One Direction fans. 



VampFan said:


> Thanks for the pic, Santress. Now we are analyzing pictures instead of PopCandies videos. God, I actually miss those days.
> 
> Heading off to NY tomorrow for a week before heading overseas. I'll be an extra pair of eyes in case I run into him. Although, the odds of seeing him in NY are like the same odds of winning the lottery, and I haven't done that, yet.


 
Girl, I live in NY. We both need to have our eyes open until Alex call the cops and put restraining orders on both of us! lol


----------



## Zola24

^ @VampFan, hey if you do 'bump' into the Swedish Sex God remember to let go. Eventually!  You watch this'll happen now. Frick!  And that goes for you too Gloomy, restraining order or not, lol


----------



## Henares

This is the official game shirt of Bajen for 2015. Valter Skarsgard gives the picture.
Abrazos. Sois increíbles, divertidas y maravillosas.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Zola24 said:


> ^ @VampFan, hey if you do 'bump' into the Swedish Sex God remember to let go. Eventually!  You watch this'll happen now. Frick!  And that goes for you too Gloomy, restraining order or not, lol




lol 


Btw, anyone else here is into astrology, sun signs, moon signs etc.? I love that kind of stuff (have too many books on it lol) especially when it comes to celebrities, so I was looking Alex's sign stuff up. Online I found some cool stuff: 


http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/alexander-skarsgard.html


Birthday horoscope 
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/horoscope/august25.html


Compatibility with him
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/horoscope/compatibility.html#virgo


Chinese Zodiac he's a dragon
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/zodiac/dragon.html


I found Alexa's astrology too
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/alexa-chung.html


Her Horoscope
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/horoscope/november5.html


----------



## Ms Kiah

skarsbabe said:


> Any true fan wouldn't drop their loyalty at the thought of him dating someone they didn't like. That's silly.


 
This happens to celebs all the time. Fanbases can be fickle. People have an idea of who their fave is and want to hold onto that.  

I think that's why he had a little bit of backlash when he was seen with ERW and KB. They had bad reps, rightly or wrongly. Alex claimed to be anti-Hollywood blah blah but then got involved with KB who was the epitome of everything shallow and attention seeking. So it might happen again if he follows the same patterns. I'm sure he doesn't care anyway but he's not the first or last.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Ms Kiah said:


> This happens to celebs all the time. Fanbases can be fickle. People have an idea of who their fave is and want to hold onto that.
> 
> I think that's why he had a little bit of backlash when he was seen with ERW and KB. They had bad reps, rightly or wrongly. Alex claimed to be anti-Hollywood blah blah but then got involved with KB who was the epitome of everything shallow and attention seeking. So it might happen again if he follows the same patterns. I'm sure he doesn't care anyway but he's not the first or last.


 
Yes. It happens in all fandoms. 

It is amazing when it comes to Alex because he has said on several interviews how anti celebrity / anti Hollywood he is but he always dates women who are completely pro celebrity and make themselves available to the pap's and media. I understand why some fans of Alex call him a hypocrite and turn their backs on him.  I myself don't agree with these fans but I get it. Many got angry we he kept denying dating beige because they felt he was being false. Look at the Fassy and Cumberbatch fans.  You can't make everyone happy


----------



## audiogirl

Early on, he answered he was single, and he probably meant they weren't a committed couple yet. Later on, he didn't deny dating KB, he just wouldn't discuss it.

I figure he's judging his gf(s) based on qualities he sees,  or thinks he sees, in private and not based on how they conduct their public lives. It's probably enough for him to conduct his public life the way he wants, while accepting others if they do it differently. Live and let live. I suspect that it did become a sore point when KB's public behavior expanded to suck him in to exposure he didn't welcome.

He isn't being a hypocrite just because some people choose to believe it. There's more than one way to view his choice of actions.


----------



## gloomyharlow

audiogirl said:


> *I figure he's judging his gf(s) based on qualities he sees,  or thinks he sees, in privat*e and not based on how they conduct their public lives.




Qualities? Kate? Evan?


----------



## audiogirl

I did say: "or thinks he sees."


----------



## Greeta129

I have been reading this blog for ages as I have become quite the " fan " of Alex as an actor. So today I registered.Some post have been quite scary in what people know , or think they know about him and seem very analytical . I think he behaves in a totally normal way , same as the rest of us makes some bad choices and mistakes but that's human . I have seen most of his work that I could access and find him accomplished in his craft . I think his personal life is his own but do like to hear what " seems" to be going on. Going back several pages about him being known , I live in Nothern Europe and can confirm .... He is known and not just for True Blood


----------



## Idun

Greeta129 said:


> I have been reading this blog for ages as I have become quite the " fan " of Alex as an actor. So today I registered.Some post have been quite scary in what people know , or think they know about him and seem very analytical . I think he behaves in a totally normal way , same as the rest of us makes some bad choices and mistakes but that's human . I have seen most of his work that I could access and find him accomplished in his craft . I think his personal life is his own but do like to hear what " seems" to be going on. Going back several pages about him being known , I live in Nothern Europe and can confirm .... He is known and not just for True Blood



Hello and welcome.

Also living in Northen Europe and I can confirm that many seem to only know him as Eric Northman. Probably not in Sweden though. Here he's also known as Stellan's oldest son


----------



## Opheliaballs

Welcome greeta 

Alex is really only known in the UK as Eric from true blood, the poor man didn't even get a cheer when Sam mofo Jackson mentioned him on chatty man when they were filming Tarzan


----------



## Greeta129

Thanks for the welcome

I think Generation Kill also identified him here , but of course True Blood with the longevity of its run reached a massive audience and his potrayal of Eric I'm sure is what the majority know him as . Looking forward to the new projects which will hopefully change that


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the interesting updates ladies. 

Welcome Greeta!  

I think the Tarzanfilm will make him very famous
actually, since it will be shown worldwide and beeing
a big budget film in 3D. 
We will see, I don´t think Alex wants to be like a big
"moviestar" though, at least thats my impression. 

I think many swedes are secretly proud of him, he is a 
fine actor and a good spokesman for Sweden. 
But you dont show that openly here in Sweden. 

The Skarsgardbrothers are often mentioned together as a family
and Stellan is one of the most famous swedish actors.


----------



## Zola24

Greeta129 said:


> I have been reading this blog for ages as I have become quite the " fan " of Alex as an actor. So today I registered.Some post have been quite scary in what people know , or think they know about him and seem very analytical . I think he behaves in a totally normal way , same as the rest of us makes some bad choices and mistakes but that's human . I have seen most of his work that I could access and find him accomplished in his craft . I think his personal life is his own but do like to hear what " seems" to be going on. Going back several pages about him being known , I live in Nothern Europe and can confirm .... He is known and not just for True Blood



:welcome2: Greeta




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the interesting updates ladies.
> 
> Welcome Greeta!
> 
> I think the Tarzanfilm will make him very famous
> actually, since it will be shown worldwide and beeing
> a big budget film in 3D.
> We will see, I don´t think Alex wants to be like a big
> "moviestar" though, at least thats my impression.
> 
> I think many swedes are secretly proud of him, he is a
> fine actor and a good spokesman for Sweden.
> But you dont show that openly here in Sweden.
> 
> The Skarsgardbrothers are often mentioned together as a family
> and Stellan is one of the most famous swedish actors.



 I also think that's why Alex is being so quiet and just pleasing himself right now because _if_ Tarzan is mega, and I can't see any reason why it won't be successful, he knows how much all aspects of his life will change. I wish him luck and happiness


----------



## Henares

I agree with you, Greta and Red,,, (Welcome, Greta)
Alex, perhaps, isn't very famous neither a Hollywood star , but many famous actors or stars aren't fine actors. Alexander is a fantastic actor, my opinión; he became to be an actor, like he wanted; he works since he was a child and, step by step, he is involved on impotant project. I'm very proud oh him  from a little corner of the world .


----------



## Idun

Who questioned his talent?


----------



## Zola24

^ @Idun, no-one on here has ever questioned Alex's acting talent *hugs*

------

My pc seems to have entered another dimension, as when I replied to RedTopsy, yours and Ophelia's posts definitely weren't there as I also thought they were very good too (if that doesn't sound too creepy now). Idk internet stress, who needs it!?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Greeta129 said:


> *Some post have been quite scary in what people know , or think they know about him and seem very analytical*.


 
Are you talking about what I posted? That joke about me and another member saying we have to keep our eyes open on Alex while he's here in N.Y.C until he puts a restraining order on us? It was a joke. We do a lot of that here. I do agree with you on your other points about some members here thinking a little too much of themseleves as Alex experts. Some even know where his mother lives and what room she see's her patients. Where Alex stays in Sweden and what room he stays in. Now that's freaking creepy.



audiogirl said:


> Early on, he answered he was single, and he probably meant they weren't a committed couple yet. Later on, he didn't deny dating KB, he just wouldn't discuss it.


 
Forgot about this little tidbit until I saw it on a fansite today. This might be the only time Alex didn't deny his relationship with Kate. If memory serves right, he was calling himself "single" almost right to the end of their relationship. I wonder if he will end up denying Alexa the same way and say he's "single" and they are "only good friends".  

Source: http://vk.com/id294092373#/toriladypage


----------



## Kitkath70

To be fair, most people would say they are single if they are not married to someone. Real life isn't Facebook.


----------



## Greeta129

No I totally got that it was a joke it's just reading this forum I'm kind of amazed what people know about him when he is so guarded about non work related stuff ....... Good detective work I suppose keeping the rest of us informed &#128512;


----------



## Idun

Kitkath70 said:


> To be fair, most people would say they are single if they are not married to someone. Real life isn't Facebook.



He knew what he was saying no to. Most Swedes are quite lax about relationships and marriage..


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kitkath70 said:


> To be fair, most people would say they are single if they are not married to someone. Real life isn't Facebook.


 





People (Non-platonic/non-close-friends) who are interested in a relationship, having fun or finding a new person they might like - go to diner, have fun (etc.) and go out again (if all goes well) _is concidered_ dating. The moment Alex went on his first date with Kate, it was _concidered dating_. 






Most people who are going steady with someone for at least a month, label themselves as "dating". This ideal of labeling people as "dating" is not just in America, so people better not start with the European excuse again lol. As for Facebook, who even mentioned Facebook? I didn't. I'm talking about the real world not social media.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> Most people who are going steady with someone for at least a month, label themselves as "dating". This ideal of labeling people as "dating" is not just in America, so people better not start with the European excuse again lol. As for Facebook, who even mentioned Facebook? I didn't. I'm talking about the real world not social media.



There's no European excuse here - that what was I was trying to say just before  Many (most perhaps) couples here start out dating, then co-living with children - at some point there might be a wedding.. - marriage certainly isn't always the first point on the agenda. I have ZERO doubt that Alex shares the same outlook on relationship and marriage so him saying no was, IMO, simply him attempting to stop the speculations about their relationship, and not him saying they weren't together because they weren't married.


----------



## merita

I feel like he spent most of that "relationship" trying to get out of that relationship.  She just seemed so needy and clingy, and still does.  And he looked uptight and miserable so much of the time.  

It will be interesting to see how he handles himself going forward.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> There's no European excuse here - that what was I was trying to say just before  Many (most perhaps) couples here start out dating, then co-living with children - at some point there might be a wedding.. - marriage certainly isn't always the first point on the agenda. I have ZERO doubt that Alex shares the same outlook on relationship and marriage so him saying no was, IMO, simply him attempting to stop the speculations about their relationship, and not him saying they weren't together because they weren't married.


 

I didn't see your comment until after I posted mine.  


I think he tried to do everything he could to keep everything private and he thought by saying he was single and not dating that it would keep everyone at bay, but it was the total opposite. While Kate was gushing about her "tall Swedish boyfriend" in interviews, he was going around saying "I'm single" / "We're just friends" , denying it to the bank. It epically failed. Had he dated a non-celebrity regular girl, he could have said "I'm single" till his hair turned grey and people would have never known or made a big deal. The problem was that he and Kate were so public because she was busy speed dialing 
the pap's and courting the media. Alexa is another celebrity who loves the press, pap's 
and media. Great girl (major upgrade) and I like her lots, but it is what it is. Alexa doesn't deny she loves being famous which makes her such a breath of fresh air compared to some of these fake celebs, but for *super private ninja Alex* - it's going to be a nightmare. 




merita said:


> I feel like he spent most of that "relationship" trying to get out of that relationship.  She just seemed so needy and clingy, and still does.  And he looked uptight and miserable so much of the time.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how he handles himself going forward.


 

Kate is an only child so maybe that can be why she is so "me me me" and clingy all the time. She still is clingy but she has a husband now who has no problem doing PDA fashion shoots in the middle of rodeo drive for the pap's. She found her soul mate I guess, good for her. From everything I see, her teenage step daughter adores her and vise versa. There's something positive there at least and (or at least it looks that way to the public) I think she is happy now, or at least her version of happiness.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> I didn't see your comment until after I posted mine.
> 
> 
> I think he tried to do everything he could to keep everything private and he thought by saying he was single and not dating that it would keep everyone at bay, but it was the total opposite. While Kate was gushing about her "tall Swedish boyfriend" in interviews, he was going around saying "I'm single" / "We're just friends" , denying it to the bank. It epically failed. Had he dated a non-celebrity regular girl, he could have said "I'm single" till his hair turned grey and people would have never known or made a big deal. The problem was that he and Kate were so public because she was busy speed dialing
> the pap's and courting the media. Alexa is another celebrity who loves the press, pap's
> and media. Great girl (major upgrade) and I like her lots, but it is what it is. Alexa doesn't deny she loves being famous which makes her such a breath of fresh air compared to some of these fake celebs, but for *super private ninja Alex* - it's going to be a nightmare.



Given that just about all her work involves not only the press but also her talking about her life to the press to promote whatever she's doing at the moment then yes, it's a bit difficult to not expect some sort of issues for him if he still has the same attitude. At least if they get serious... but perhaps he won't mind so much then.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> Given that just about all her work involves not only the press but also her talking about her life to the press to promote whatever she's doing at the moment then yes, it's a bit difficult to not expect some sort of issues for him if he still has the same attitude. At least if they get serious... but perhaps he won't mind so much then.


 
God bless them, but it won't last more then two years if it _ever_ gets serious. If he wants a serious relationship, marriage, kids (I'm a broken record...I know) he needs to date *a non-celebrity person*. Alexa is a celebrity and in her own right. It's her job and livelihood. She would be perfect to date someone like Russell Brand, who's job (aside to being a comedian and actor) is in the media and has no problem with it. He lives and breaths the media like Alexa. That would be her perfect match. 


I wish she had a show again. She was really cool on MTV and Fuse.


----------



## Idun

gloomyharlow said:


> God bless them, but it won't last more then two years if it _ever_ gets serious. If he wants a serious relationship, marriage, kids (I'm a broken record...I know) he needs to date *a non-celebrity person*. Alexa is a celebrity and in her own right. It's her job and livelihood. She would be perfect to date someone like Russell Brand, who's job (aside to being a comedian and actor) is in the media and has no problem with it. He lives and breaths the media like Alexa. That would be her perfect match.
> 
> 
> I wish she had a show again. She was really cool on MTV and Fuse.



I'm not disagreeing here  

I must admit I don't really care about Alexa. She tends to pop up quite often in various fashion magazines and her tips can be usuful but other than that, she's one among the many, many fashionista-wanna-be-the-it-girl for me. Probably one of the funnier ones - that's something at least.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Idun




----------



## Henares




----------



## gloomyharlow

Idun said:


> I'm not disagreeing here
> 
> I must admit I don't really care about Alexa. She tends to pop up quite often in various fashion magazines and her tips can be usuful but other than that, she's one among the many, many fashionista-wanna-be-the-it-girl for me. Probably one of the funnier ones - that's something at least.


 

I borrowed Alexa's book "it" a while ago because there was a lot of hoopla about it. I wasn't too impressed with it just because she didn't write a lot about her life. Way too expensive as well. I was under the impression it would be like a autobiography but it was more about her version's of "it" girls and pictures. I like that Edie Sedgwick was in her book. Edie will always be my favorite "it" girl. Anyway, maybe her next book would be more autobiographical. 




BagBerry13 said:


>


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> Are you talking about what I posted? That joke about me and another member saying we have to keep our eyes open on Alex while he's here in N.Y.C until he puts a restraining order on us? It was a joke. We do a lot of that here. I do agree with you on your other points about some members here thinking a little too much of themseleves as Alex experts. Some even know where his mother lives and what room she see's her patients. Where Alex stays in Sweden and what room he stays in. Now that's freaking creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Forgot about this little tidbit until I saw it on a fansite today. This might be the only time Alex didn't deny his relationship with Kate.* If memory serves right, he was calling himself "single" almost right to the end of their relationship. I wonder if he will end up denying Alexa the same way and say he's "single" and they are "only good friends".
> 
> Source: http://vk.com/id294092373#/toriladypage



I remember this. And have always wondered if this interview ever actually took place, or if they didn't just make stuff up, combined with stuff from other interviews. Because the quote about KB doesn't actually sound like him, unless he was being very mocking. And he was very careful not to be anything other than diplomatic about her.

He actually admitted they'd dated, after they'd broken up.





BagBerry13 said:


>



Hah!


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I remember this. And have always wondered if this interview ever actually took place, or if they didn't just make stuff up, combined with stuff from other interviews. Because the quote about KB doesn't actually sound like him, unless he was being very mocking. And he was very careful not to be anything other than diplomatic about her.
> 
> He actually admitted they'd dated, after they'd broken up.
> Hah!


 

He never admitted to dating Kate, not even when they broke up. When he was asked about it he mainly spoke about his past relationships with his ex's in general and the up's and down's of it. The journalist indicated it was Kate he was talking about but not Alex. As for the scan, who knows. 


Edit: By the way Alexa is in Florida for work related stuff since some were wondering  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-self-puffs-away-cigarette-fashion-shoot.html


BTW is there an Alexa news thread? Just so that stuff on her should be put in her own separate thread when not related to Alex...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gloomyharlow said:


> He never admitted to dating Kate, not even when they broke up. When he was asked about it he mainly spoke about his past relationships with his ex's in general and the up's and down's of it. The journalist indicated it was Kate he was talking about but not Alex. As for the scan, who knows.
> 
> 
> Edit: By the way Alexa is in Florida for work related stuff since some were wondering  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-self-puffs-away-cigarette-fashion-shoot.html
> 
> 
> BTW is there an Alexa news thread? Just so that stuff on her should be put in her own separate thread when not related to Alex...



In the interviews published for SD promo he didn't say 'Kate and I dated from such and such time until this time'. But, to me at least, he was definitely referencing KB. Which is why this 'interview', published around the time they had probably ended the relationship, seemed very out of character for him. I'm not sure Hello! Canada is really high on HBO's list of publications to promote TB, either. Perhaps I'm just being biased against tabloids.


I don't think there's a separate TPF news thread for her, just the the style one.


----------



## gloomyharlow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> In the interviews published for SD promo he didn't say 'Kate and I dated from such and such time until this time'. But, to me at least, he was definitely referencing KB. Which is why this 'interview', published around the time they had probably ended the relationship, seemed very out of character for him. I'm not sure Hello! Canada is really high on HBO's list of publications to promote TB, either. Perhaps I'm just being biased against tabloids.
> 
> 
> I don't think there's a separate TPF news thread for her, just the the style one.


 

It would depend as a reader who he was referring to. To me he sounded like he was talking about an ex but not a specific ex which is how he does it in interviews. Counting the HW actresses/models/other girls/ he's dated and the bad relationships he had with his Swedish ex's, the guy has bad luck in the love department. That or he just has no idea how to pick the right one.  But like I said before, it's the journalist who always points out who they think Alex is talking about. Maybe with his new girl he will change that, or not 


I think I will make a Alexa thread in news then. You can't post news in the style one. This way her stuff doesn't have to pop up here in Alex's thread unless they are together in some way that's news or something.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think you'll find little interest in that thread. Most of the interest in Alexa at the moment is either her style or who she's dating. And I like the gal but that's just realistic.

If they're dating and get seen more and more and you try and regulate/seperate that stuff..it ends up messy.

Edit: re Bos and his "defining" of the relationship..I think it was normal, as a Swede, not to put a tag on it - at least according to some of our current (and former) European posters.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think you'll find little interest in that thread. Most of the interest in Alexa at the moment is either her style or who she's dating. And I like the gal but that's just realistic.
> 
> If they're dating and get seen more and more and you try and regulate/seperate that stuff..it ends up messy.
> 
> Edit: re Bos and his "defining" of the relationship..I think it was normal, as a Swede, not to put a tag on it - at least according to some of current (and former) European posters.


 
I created the thread for Alexa already. In all honesty, I find her very interesting and I like her so, if it's going to be a popular thread or not, who knows lol I'm not trying to regulate anything btw, just if I find an interesting video of her or something and it has nothing to do with Alex, I figure it would make more sense putting it on a thread with her name on it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

As I said^ I like her too.


----------



## gloomyharlow

OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!! OMG!!! Please tell me it's true!! Please. Please, Please!This is my favorite show and have been saying Alex should be on it for a while now! 








Source: http://www.yareah.com/2015/03/28/matt-bomer-is-ready-to-tell-some-stories-with-lady-gaga/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That rumour is about a month old and I haven't seen it on any legit sites since. It probably came from here:

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls073111084/

It's a fake cast list made by an IMDB user.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That rumour is about a month old and I haven't seen it on any legit sites since. It probably came from here:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/list/ls073111084/
> 
> It's a fake cast list made by an IMDB user.


 

Oh no. I got all happy for nothing? The article was posted today. They make it sound like he is casted. Everyone on that list is accurate except for Alex's name?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^It's a good mix of truth and wishful thinking I think.

Stranger things have happened though...


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^It's a good mix of truth and wishful thinking I think.


 
Such a nice high of excitement and now:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LOL... well you never know with AHS but I haven't seen it on any of the legit sites.


----------



## gloomyharlow

True ^ 

Has anyone seen this? Clip of Alex and his dad in something called "D Dag" 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=943426482343943&set=vb.145850175434915&type=2&theater

Source: https://www.facebook.com/WorldofSkarsgard/videos


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It was posted a while ago. I generally don't comment on anything sourced from that place.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LOL... well you never know with AHS but I haven't seen it on any of the legit sites.



I'd actually watch AHS for AS, but no indication that it's actually true.



gloomyharlow said:


> Has anyone seen this? Clip of Alex and his dad in something called "D Dag"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=943426482343943&set=vb.145850175434915&type=2&theater
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/WorldofSkarsgard/videos



It's been awhile since that was posted. Probably not on this current thread.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I never seen it so it was a nice surprise. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> It was posted a while ago. I generally don't comment on anything sourced from that place.


 
Why? It looks like a nice fan page.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> I never seen it so it was a nice surprise.
> 
> Why? It looks like a nice fan page.



Looks can be deceptive. It has a long history in the fandom.Anyhow...long ago, far away etc.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Zola24 said:


> ^ @Idun, no-one on here has ever questioned Alex's acting talent *hugs*


 
Nope. I'm anxiously awaiting a new role so he can dazzle us again. 

I'm trying to keep an open mind about DoaTG but I don't know. The early reviews and even Alex's description of Monroe not being a predator etc. gives me the side eye a little bit.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks can be deceptive. It has a long history in the fandom.Anyhow...long ago, far away etc.


 
Okay, I get it 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd actually watch AHS for AS, but no indication that it's actually true.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since that was posted. Probably not on this current thread.


 

AHS together with Penny Dreadful and Walking Dead are shows I can't miss. It would be a dream if Alex did join AHS. I hope this rumor turns out to be true. I'm still sad Jessica Lange left the show. She is such a brilliant actress and was everything for me from season 1-3(haven't seen season 4 yet but will). Anyway, I still have nightmares of evil nuns thanks to her lol


----------



## elliebaby3434

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks can be deceptive. It has a long history in the fandom.Anyhow...long ago, far away etc.


it is a very nice fan page....you should check it out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

elliebaby3434 said:


> it is a very nice fan page....you should check it out.



Um. No.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

elliebaby3434 said:


> it is a very nice fan page....you should check it out.



That would depend on your definition of 'nice'. And as already mentioned, that person has a loooong history in the fandom.


----------



## Idun

Service information: der är säsongsstart för True blood säson 6 20. april på svt2


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't think he'll do TV but I would like to see him on something like True Detective.

But he's never played a cop before has he? Vampire Sheriff doesn't count. Maybe he doesn't have a contemporary enough look?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I don't think he'll do TV but I would like to see him on something like True Detective.
> 
> But he's never played a cop before has he? Vampire Sheriff doesn't count. Maybe he doesn't have a contemporary enough look?




The advantage of a series like TD or even AHS is that doesn't have to lock him into a long term contract, it can be one season, or less, and done.

I don't think it's a look issue why he's not had a role as a cop. He just hasn't had a role as a cop.


----------



## gloomyharlow

...


----------



## giatona

Omg too funny!!^


----------



## Henares

:lolots::lolots::lolots:
Or....Hamlet, please, Hamlet!!!








He is perfect


----------



## gloomyharlow

Just saw this posted on VK. Alex on a boat trip from St Bart's. Looks like Fares is on it as well. There's a girl sitting between them. Posted https://vk.com/toriladypage but the photographer has a page as well http://www.hotcapers.com/


----------



## jooa

^^ Based on this image I cannot say whether that's for sure Alex or Fares (rather this "Fares" hasn't nose like real Fares) ... and looking at the real source page you can find out that it was the yacht race "Buckett Regattas" and not just boat trip.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know Jooa. The fifth guy in from the right definitely looks like Alex to me. The other guy is giving me Fares vibes as well.


----------



## gloomyharlow

It looks like Alex and Fares to me. It's posted on several Alex fans sites already and labeled as Alex and Fares so..
Alex is known to love the ocean and does boating trips anyway. The photo was taken the same day that fan saw him in St Bart's and this boat competition was in St Bart's.


----------



## a_sussan

Sorry I can see what you mean but I don't know. I can't say either yes or no to th as that pic.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I suspect that Alex is definitely in that pic, but whether the other man is Fares, at first glance yes, but on second glance, no. 
Two years ago, when he was doing movie promo work, he mentioned the Atlantic sailing trip. Perhaps during DOATG promo he'll mention the regatta as well, he seems to enjoy sailing. Of course, I keep hoping that during some interview they'll ask him about the Trek, since that was a pretty big deal, but not yet.


----------



## merita

Good detective work.  Sure looks like them to me.


----------



## jooa

The photo definitely wasn't taken that day because the race, according to official site, ended February 22 and the photo from the airport probably was taken February 23 (the day when she was leaving St. Barths) ... and of course it could be Alex and Fares but it very well could be people that look alike.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> The photo definitely wasn't taken that day because the race, according to official site, ended February 22 and the photo from the airport probably was taken February 23 (the day when she was leaving St. Barths) ... and of course it could be Alex and Fares but it very well could be people that look alike.




The boat pic was apparently taken on the 21st and he left the 23rd. 

http://www.bucketregattas.com/stbarths/21-3-15_abery/content/_9576939871_large.html

And going back and looking at the instagram for the woman who took the pic at the airport, her tags on earlier pics indicate she was there for the regatta as well.
A sailing regatta. I have to admit, that sounds like fun.

Maybe he should try this race, see a different part of the US:

http://www.cycracetomackinac.com/

ETA: Going on the presumption that it's Alex, I like seeing him a shirt that's a color other than black, grey, white or blue.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> 'lolots'lolots'lolots'
> Or....Hamlet, please, Hamlet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is perfect 'sunshine'



Tku for the photo of Alex  Don't forget to credit your sources  




gloomyharlow said:


> Just saw this posted on VK. Alex on a boat trip from St Bart's. Looks like Fares is on it as well. There's a girl sitting between them. Posted https://vk.com/toriladypage but the photographer has a page as well http://www.hotcapers.com/ 'coolio'



Tku Gloomy for the photo find + links  and tku everyone for the further info  Fares? Idk, but the guy 5th from the right definitely looks like Alex, (his legs are certainly long enough, lol), so yes it makes me very happy to see him enjoying himself so much. Way to go Alex!


----------



## audiogirl

Looks like Alex, but the other guy doesn't look Middle Eastern, and his chin is too weak.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for updates and pics. 
Yes, I also think that it could be Alex in the sailingboat pic. 
It seems to much of a coincidence for him to be at S:t Barths on the
same time as the regatta and we know he loves sailing. 
Not so sure about Fares, but it looks a lot like him.


----------



## Henares

OK:okay:Thank you, Zola


----------



## Kitkath70

He was sailing on Freya. It was a multi day race. You can find the results here.

http://www.bucketregattas.com/stbarths/results.html

http://www.bucketregattas.com/stbarths/20-3-15_silken/content/_6680905933_large.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Freya..a fine Scandinavian/Norse name. There's some symmetry there. Thanks KK


----------



## Kitkath70

xxx


----------



## giatona

I was hoping we would be getting some new pics the last few days.. (Not that the boat one wasn't fabulous.. Thank you! &#128512 but.. I'm reading about all these events that are going on in NYC.. A cruise around NY with Karl Lagerfeld and a fashion show tonight, Alexa is at all of these but no Alex.  Does he go to fashion shows anymore does anyone know? He's so ridiculously good looking and looks so amazing in a suit I was hoping for a glimpse lol! It was great seeing him in yellow and not black or gray haha! Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

> A cruise around NY with Karl Lagerfeld and a fashion show tonight



How about a cruise in public transit 
https://vk.com/toriladypage?z=photo-84941611_358805051/album-84941611_210081541


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Shake up at CAA - no word if Alexander's rep is heading to UTA.

http://www.tracking-board.com/talen...whos-going-who-reps-who-after-utacaa-shakeup/


----------



## giatona

Nice one on the cruise on public transit!! Thank you! &#128525;


----------



## Ms Kiah

That subway picture is old and has already been posted. 

He attended a few fashion shows back in Sweden years ago. He appeared at Calvin Klein when he was working with them. He doesn't have any reason to go to Chanel. 

Someone on Twitter mentioned seeing him in Albuquerque today but no pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> That subway picture is old and has already been posted.
> 
> He attended a few fashion shows back in Sweden years ago. He appeared at Calvin Klein when he was working with them. He doesn't have any reason to go to Chanel.
> 
> Someone on Twitter mentioned *seeing him in Albuquerque today but no pics*.



Hmmm...the untitled film starring Tina Fey and Margot Robbie is filming Feb through April in Santa Fe and Albuquerque


----------



## Ms Kiah

A tweet from someone in Albuquerque today.



> I just served Alexander Skarsgård at work


 
https://twitter.com/ehmstat23


I really hope he's back to work.


----------



## giatona

me too how exciting!! Thanks for post!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Magnificent Seven with Denzel, Ethan Hawke etc is also filming down there too.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I had no idea there was a Magnificent Seven movie. Denzel, Chris Pratt, Ethan Hawke directed by Antoine Fuqua? Nope. Too good to be true that Askars would be part of this. This movie seems big enough that they would have some press announcement if he was joining. 

It's probably some indie movie that will have limited release in 3 years. 

I will still take what I can get.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> I had no idea there was a Magnificent Seven movie. Denzel, Chris Pratt, Ethan Hawke directed by Antoine Fuqua? Nope. Too good to be true that Askars would be part of this. This movie seems big enough that they would have some press announcement if he was joining.
> 
> It's probably some indie movie that will have limited release in 3 years.
> 
> I will still take what I can get.



It has a very strong cast  and script_ (just re-written by the guy who did "Saving Mr Banks")_- it would be great to see Alex in it too.  I'm just guessing though, trying to look through projects currently filming.

Luke Grimes (ie the original James vamp from True Blood) just got signed to be in it as well.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies.
The NM stuff is interesting.  Sounds like it's probably a new project - good for him.

Some very nice oldies of 25 year-old Alex from an *ELLE* *Sweden* interview:












> A 25 year old Alexander Skarsgård. We all love some oldies! =)
> 
> (I&#8217;ll really appreciate if there&#8217;s someone out there able to translate the interview, it&#8217;s in swedish ofc. Send me a PM with your email, thank you!)


http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/115247573304/a-25-year-old-alexander-skarsgard-we-all-love

Alby is looking for someone to translate the interview (which I assume there are more scans of that she hasn't yet posted).

Any Swedes or Swedish language experts here interested in taking a shot?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ok...I'm grasping at straws here but this could be something.

There's a movie being shot there called "War on Everyone", and Guy Pearce has apparently dropped out. I don't know if any of you saw it but the director did a great job in 2011 with a film called _"The Guard"._ starring Don Cheadle

The basic story is: a dark crime comedy about two corrupt cops in New Mexico going up against a criminal (the role originally slated for Guy Pearce). The other two roles are being played by Garrett Hedlund and Michael Pena.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ew-goode-heads-to-downton-abbey-more-20141107

The director called it "like the French Connection but with more jokes"....sounds gritty. http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...pearce-for-next-film-war-on-everyone-20140710


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thanks Santress. I've only seen the picture of him lounging in the chair. Look at the chain necklace! I will never look at a garden hose the same way. So cheestastic it's priceless!

I would love for Alex to be a bad a$$ criminal. I hope it's something good!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Michael Pena flew in to Albuquerque only a few days ago..



> Michael Pena @realmichaelpena  ·  Mar 30
> 
> Hello Albuquerque!



Might be worth keeping an eye on the movie twitter account: https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone

And the FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/War-On-Everyone/236392119736313


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The War on Everyone sounds like something Alex would find interesting, a dark, dark comedy. 
The director, John Michael McDonagh, also had The Calvary from last year, which got really good reviews, and is on my 'to see list'. And his younger brother is Martin McDonagh, no slouch in the writing department.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_Oh lawd_, there's some craptastic Adam Sandler thing filming down there as well.

No, no, no, no. Holding out that's it's The Magnificent Seven or he's replacing Guy Pearce.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Oh lawd_, there's some craptastic Adam Sandler thing filming down there as well.
> 
> No, no, no, no. Holding out that's it's The Magnificent Seven or he's replacing Guy Pearce.



What, you don't see him as wanting to work with Sandler? 

This trip to ABQ better be for work and not some extreme hike or something random like that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> What, you don't see him as wanting to work with Sandler?
> 
> This trip to ABQ better be for work and not some extreme hike or something random like that.



Maybe he's doing a City Slickers "be a ranch hand" tour with Fares  Not sure he'd fit a Norman in his NYC pad.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> FreeSpirit71;28328038
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's doing a City Slickers "be a ranch hand" tour with Fares


My mental images of this possibility are interesting. To say the least!


----------



## jooa

&#8220;Ridiculous 6&#8221; is filming in Santa Fe so I guess that Alex would be rather there now  ... and Fares Fares was in France at Saturday at some Film Festival so if Alex is on a trip, he's without his pal


----------



## merita

I just noticed that there is actually a Skarsgard Farms in Albuquerque.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm..

http://skarsgardfarms.deliverybizpro.com

Out there drinking hard apple cider and getting all funky, organic on us?  I can see it...lol


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Antoine Fuqua who directed Stellan Skarsgard in 'King Arthur' will be directing 'The Magnificent Seven'.  According to Sony production hasn't begun.

Wish Alex was in Better call Saul which is shot in NM :tumbleweed:


----------



## Zola24

Thank you for all the news/info, and Santress for Alby's scans, I hope she finds a translator  Oh Alex can't just be stocking up on organic vegetables and cider and must be filming something :wondering she says hopefully. For me, War on Everyone would be so good


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for all the news/info, and Santress for Alby's scans, I hope she finds a translator  Oh Alex can't just be stocking up on organic vegetables and cider and must be filming something :wondering she says hopefully. For me, War on Everyone would be so good



War on Everything gets my vote too. It sounds like a gritty role by a great, no BS director.


----------



## a_sussan

I hope he's going there for work instead for some "apple cider hoopla long hike".


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I freaking love the speculation you guys bring with the detective possibilities.  Bring it on!  One of them has to hit gold...


----------



## Kitkath70

a_sussan said:


> I hope he's going there for work instead for some "apple cider hoopla long hike".



I bet he's working, but it would be cool to see a picture of him at Skarsgard Farms.  If he's there long enough, I'm sure someone will tell him it exists.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I freaking love the speculation you guys bring with the detective possibilities.  Bring it on!  One of them has to hit gold...



I think our skills are rusty...lol.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, A_Sussan, for offering to do the translation.  I've passed your info. onto Alby and hopefully we'll see the rest of the scans soon.

I transcribed the (readable) text on the scans from Alby's tumblr and ran it through "the magic" of Google translation (plus a little clean-up by me ):





*Swedish Text:* Han är livrädd för att bara få romantiska roller. Fast med hans utseende är de nästan givna.  ELLE träffade Alexander Skarsgård i Stockholm.  

Men fick flyga till Hollywood för att fotografera snyggingen som inte vill prata om pappa.

*English Translation:*  He is terrified of just getting romantic roles. But with his physical appearance it&#8217;s almost a given.

ELLE met with Alexander Skarsgård in Stockholm. But had to fly to Hollywood to photograph the hottie who did not want to talk about his dad.

*Swedish caption next to photo:*  Sveriges sexigaste man väntar på Hollywoodroller.

*English Translation:*  Sweden&#8217;s sexiest man waiting for Hollywood roles.





*Swedish Text:* "Vi är sex syskon. Helsyskon. Våra kusiner bor dessutom i samma hus, så det är många italienska middagar."

*English Translation:* We are six siblings. Full siblings. Our cousins also live in the same house, so there are many Italian dinners.





O.k., no text on the above pic but I really think we need to see it again.

Sources:

Scans/photos:

http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/115247573304/a-25-year-old-alexander-skarsgard-we-all-love

Photo text: My transcription, Translation via Google/Imtranslator with some clean-up by me.

Translation note: Native Swede, A_Sussan, reviewed/approved these translations and noted, &#8220;Italian dinners&#8221; might mean &#8220;big family dinners.&#8221;


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress


----------



## giatona

These pics are great!! Thank you ladies!


----------



## bluebird8845

Fab pics & translation - thanks Santress & a_sussan........:yahoo

Not sure I'll ever be able to look at a hose again without seeing this vision - which isn't necessarily a bad thing


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Gudrun Skarsgård - Alexander's grandmother

http://www.stellanonline.com/gudrun.html


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all fantastic pics and posts.


----------



## sweetpealil

Hi everyone.  I'm a new poster but a long time lurker!  Over the long snowy winter I decided to binge watch True Blood.  Needless to say I was totally hooked on the show and became Alex's number one fan.  OK, number whatever...after all of you!  I have since seen everything I can that he is in. I'm looking forward to the release of DOATG.  

I watched Disconnect after True Blood and that's when I realized he is such an incredibly multifaceted actor.  I really like that he challenges himself by choosing such different roles.  HOWEVER, I'd be happy to see him do an infomercial at this point.  I just don't think I can handle the wait between DOATG and Tarzan. I'm already going through Alex withdrawal re-watching True Blood and Generation Kill for the umpteenth time!

I finally decided to post to say thanks Santress for the new (old) pics and magazine translations.  Thanks to all who post and for all the pics!  As a fairly new fan, most of them are new to me.


----------



## giatona

Hi sweetpea! &#128512; these gals are the best and give all the best Alex info and pics!


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Welcome Sweetpealil 

Have u seen The East :couch:

In case u need a concentrated amount of Eric Northman
Eric & Sookie video (S01-S03)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G8P9XGkhq4


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for the pictures and translations!  We seem to be facing another drought.  Let's hope it doesn't last long!


----------



## Henares

:welcome2::welcome2:Sweetpealil
Alex, where are you?


----------



## sweetpealil

Yes Chiquita I have The East & Disconnect still on my DVR!  Thanks for the link it looks good!  Will watch it tonight!

Thanks for the warm Welcome everyone!

BTW I'm very new to Blogs in general.  Does anyone know the link that explains the quoting?  I couldn't figure out how to quote your reply Chiquita.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sweetpealil said:


> Yes Chiquita I have The East & Disconnect still on my DVR!  Thanks for the link it looks good!  Will watch it tonight!
> 
> Thanks for the warm Welcome everyone!
> 
> BTW I'm very new to Blogs in general.  Does anyone know the link that explains the quoting?  I couldn't figure out how to quote your reply Chiquita.



Welcome, sweetpealil:

Here's a link to info on quoting:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-do-you-do-multi-quote-243243-7.html


----------



## giatona

Someone tweeted they saw Alexa Chung in Colorado... &#127932;&#127926;you're only a state away!!&#127926;&#127926; lol! I really hope he is doing a film there that would be awesome!! I watched that you tube video Chiquita.. Sigh.. He was so amazing as Eric! &#10084;&#65039;&#128512;


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Oh lawd_, there's some craptastic Adam Sandler thing filming down there as well.
> 
> No, no, no, no. Holding out that's it's The Magnificent Seven or he's replacing Guy Pearce.


 





There's a dire need of some voodoo to be done to keep Sandler away from our Viking. If there's anything to know about any Adam Sandler movie is the fact that they are not only box office poison but extremely bad. His movies make the Sharknado franchise come across Shakespearean. 

I believe it has something to do with "War on Everyone" or he's just simply over there to have coitus with Margot Robbie. *jk*



Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates, ladies.
> The NM stuff is interesting.  Sounds like it's probably a new project - good for him.
> 
> Some very nice oldies of 25 year-old Alex from an *ELLE* *Sweden* interview:
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p7Tta7Cfj
> https://imageshack.com/i/p7Tta7Cfjhttps://imageshack.com/i/p7Tta7Cfj
> https://imageshack.com/i/ip3zy79yj
> https://imageshack.com/i/ip3zy79yjhttps://imageshack.com/i/ip3zy79yj



Wow...._like wow_....


----------



## giatona

Gloomy you make me lol seriously girl!! &#128514;


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Santress said:


>



My GOD Alex has a magnificent V


----------



## gloomyharlow

giatona said:


> Gloomy you make me lol seriously girl!! &#55357;&#56834;


 



btw, I don't think I ever seen this TB photo...very menacing....Found it at vk.com/toriladypage


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...@Gloomy..gal...you need to use the search feature..most pics have been posted...several times


----------



## Santress

gloomyharlow said:


> btw, I don't think I ever seen this TB photo...very menacing....Found it at vk.com/toriladypage


The photo is nice but that is one of the ones believed to have been lifted from one of Alex's family or friend's private Facebook albums.  The tumblr that originally posted it (Loosies) also had obviously personal pics of Alex and KB goofing around in a kitchen.  That along with the person tagging them (note the tag on the right side of Alex's uniform) seems to be an indication it may have been stolen or lifted without permission from someone's private social media account.

Can you still edit your post?  Then I recommend removing the attachment since there's no original source and we have no idea where the pic is originally from or how it was obtained.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's Good Friday here and the start of a 4-day weekend..so Happy Easter to those who celebrate and also to those who are in it for the chocolate


----------



## giatona

Happy Easter to those who celebrate Im off till Monday!! Enjoy loves!!!


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress* and *Sussan* for your work on Alby's post  and welcome *sweetpealil *

*Happy Easter* to those who celebrate  






pbt1

I like  very much


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Easter, I have a day off today and then working two night shifts. So my easter is saved.. lol.. 

Thanks Zola, always a pleasure to help.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy Easter everyone. Thanks for all the news and pictures


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hidden's finally getting released this year 

http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...-series-weighs-full-house-comeback-1.10184391


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the work on the scans and translations Santress and Sussan. 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a Hidden release soon. 

and interesting to read about this possible new project filming in Albuquerque. 

*Happy Easter to everyone.*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Opheliaballs said:


> Hidden's finally getting released this year
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...-series-weighs-full-house-comeback-1.10184391




"The result: "Hidden," starring Alexander Skarsgård, about a family in a fallout shelter, which arrives this year."

Except, other than getting an MPAA rating last fall, there's been no announcement from WB of a release of any kind. So, as much as I want to get my hopes up, I'm not going to.


----------



## Zola24

Opheliaballs said:


> Hidden's finally getting released this year 'yahoo'
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/entertainmen...-series-weighs-full-house-comeback-1.10184391





BuckeyeChicago said:


> "The result: "Hidden," starring Alexander Skarsgård, about a family in a fallout shelter, which arrives this year."
> 
> Except, other than getting an MPAA rating last fall, there's been no announcement from WB of a release of any kind. So, as much as I want to get my hopes up, I'm not going to.



Tku Ophelia  Errm, I'm with Buckeye, not getting my hopes up.at.all  or maybe I just need more chocolate, or a visit from the SkarsBunny 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> i don&#8217;t. want. none.
> unless you&#8217;re. this.
> bun. hun.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, i'd twerk to swedish hip hop, ...if he needed a laugh.




Eta: Oh please let Alex be taking Guy Pearce's part in War on Everyone


----------



## a_sussan

About "Hidden" I believe it when I see it.


----------



## Opheliaballs

So am I a_susanne I starting to think that the film is terrible that's why it's taking so long to come out


----------



## Ms Kiah

There was an IMDB user who claimed that the film was unwatchable. Literally it was too dark to see anything. Is that even possible? 

Even bad movies get released to DVD, VOD or Netflix.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> The photo is nice *but that is one of the ones believed to have been lifted from one of Alex's family or friend's private Facebook albums*.  The tumblr that originally posted it (Loosies) also had obviously personal pics of Alex and KB goofing around in a kitchen.  That along with the person tagging them (note the tag on the right side of Alex's uniform) seems to be an indication it may have been stolen or lifted without permission from someone's private social media account.
> 
> Can you still edit your post?  Then I recommend removing the attachment since there's no original source and we have no idea where the pic is originally from or how it was obtained.



IIRC, there's been something of a consistent issue of certain fans, small in number, I think, getting pics from private accounts. I think there are some sites that don't know and/or don't care where a pic is from. And this probably isn't unique to the Skarsgard fandom, sadly.



Ms Kiah said:


> There was an IMDB user who claimed that the film was unwatchable. Literally it was too dark to see anything. Is that even possible?
> 
> Even bad movies get released to DVD, VOD or Netflix.



I think there was a screening a couple of years ago of the unfinished version, so it's possible this person actually did see it. But I also put most IMDB commenters on the same sanity/honesty level of most JJ commenters.

Could it be bad? Sure. But considering the awful movies released just this year-featuring Depp, Hemsworth, Bridges/Moore, I still think it might be something more than just it being a bad movie. But then it didn't cost that much to produce, so perhaps it's just not worth to WB to even attempt to bring it to screens of any kind.


----------



## Zola24

Ms Kiah said:


> There was an IMDB user who claimed that *the film was unwatchable. Literally it was too dark to see anything. Is that even possible?*
> 
> *Even bad movies get released to DVD, VOD or Netflix.*





BuckeyeChicago said:


> IIRC, there's been something of a consistent issue of certain fans, small in number, I think, getting pics from private accounts. I think there are some sites that don't know and/or don't care where a pic is from. And this probably isn't unique to the Skarsgard fandom, sadly.
> 
> *I think there was a screening a couple of years ago of the unfinished version, so it's possible this person actually did see it. *But I also put most IMDB commenters on the same sanity/honesty level of most JJ commenters.
> 
> Could it be bad? Sure. But considering the awful movies released just this year-featuring Depp, Hemsworth, Bridges/Moore, I still think *it might be something more than just it being a bad movie.* But then it didn't cost that much to produce, so *perhaps it's just not worth to WB to even attempt to bring it to screens of any kind.*



Yes I also find it strange that Hidden hasn't even been relegated to the status of 'straight to vid', and tend to agree with Buckeye that WB have written it off. Poor Alex lived on lettuce leaves for nothing (


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I have a feeling "Hidden" sucks and WB don't want to kill the golden goose by releasing a turkey (excuse the pun) starring their "Tarzan" golden boy right before the film comes out.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah yes *Free* I think you are quite right, (Hidden v Tarzan), Hidden's never gonna see the light of day  Even if Hidden goes straight to vid, or say Netflix picks it up, it's still gonna be well past August '16 

Eta: Hey, if Alex is in Albuquerque, does anyone think he'll be pitching up at the Hammarby game? I think it's very likely, a 4-day break certainly makes it easier, says my optimistic self


----------



## a_sussan

We can only hope that he take advantage of the break and go and see his "mistress" .. lol..


----------



## Stephanie***

no new pics?


----------



## sweetpealil

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have a feeling "Hidden" sucks and WB don't want to kill the golden goose by releasing a turkey (excuse the pun) starring their "Tarzan" golden boy right before the film comes out.



I think you are spot on, Free.  

Happy Easter to all that celebrate!


----------



## Idun

Where ever he is, I am sure he's over the moon right now


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aw, they're in first place for now! It's like being a Chicago Cubs fan on opening day, at least for that day we're in first place!
And I'm being snarky, I have no idea how well Hammarby is supposed to do this year, I'd think if they don't get demoted, and finish ahead of AIK, it's a good season.
As for where Alex is, since he wasn't at the game, I'd like to think he's busy preparing for the role that we hope he has. Or he's with Alexa. Or both.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Easter lovelies!

It's Easter Sunday here and I've been up since 5am with excited Mstrs 7 and 4.

But I did get to see the sun rise. These are from my front deck.








And let's hope for a Hammarby win


----------



## Idun

Happy Easter Free 

They did win. 2-0.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Just saw new pictures of Alex and Alexa posted at https://vk.com/toriladypage but no date for them. Might be brand new or from the time he was in Paris.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Santress said:


> The photo is nice but that is one of the ones believed to have been lifted from one of Alex's family or friend's private Facebook albums.  The tumblr that originally posted it (Loosies) also had obviously personal pics of Alex and KB goofing around in a kitchen.  That along with the person tagging them (note the tag on the right side of Alex's uniform) seems to be an indication it may have been stolen or lifted without permission from someone's private social media account.
> 
> Can you still edit your post?  Then I recommend removing the attachment since there's no original source and we have no idea where the pic is originally from or how it was obtained.


 
I had no idea to be honest since I can't keep up with all these pages or people who run it. I'm not online everyday either and when I am on it's for just an hour so I miss a lot of the stuff going on within fan gossip etc. Having a lot of back pain as of recent and it's painful for me to sit too long.  Just go on for quick news and updates  Is the Kate and Alex picture you're talking about this one? I saw it posted today on tumblr by someone name vampirecreaturesofnight or something. Never seen it before until now.


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...@Gloomy..gal...you need to use the search feature..most pics have been posted...several times




Is there a way to actually look photos up here on PF to see if a picture was actually posted or would I have to go through thread by thread? Because if photos can be search easily that would be cool


----------



## Zola24

***VERY IMPORTANT***

I just want to say if photos of Alex appear on tumblr and they are not sourced they _may_ have been lifted from a private account and I can only apologise to you all again for my earlier error, I can't imagine what I was thinking, and I guess I'd just be so sad if any more 'personal' photos of Alex were posted on this very public forum as he gives so much of himself already. Hey, I may be panicking for nothing, but can we all just wait 'til a sourced photo appears, and I apologise to you all, and them, again for my earlier oversight. Eta: I guess I just got excited 'cos it was a lovely photo although that is no excuse and I really am so sorry.


----------



## Santress

gloomyharlow said:


> I had no idea to be honest since I can't keep up with all these pages or people who run it. I'm not online everyday either and when I am on it's for just an hour so I miss a lot of the stuff going on within fan gossip etc. Having a lot of back pain as of recent and it's painful for me to sit too long.  Just go on for quick news and updates  Is the Kate and Alex picture you're talking about this one? I saw it posted today on tumblr by someone name vampirecreaturesofnight or something. Never seen it before until now.


Yes it is and I would appreciate it if you would edit that KB/Alex pic out of your post so someone doesn't come along later and decide to start posting it everywhere.  It really hasn't been that circulated so far unlike other photo leaks. We've always made an effort here not to post things that don't have an original source so that we avoid circulating photos that may have been lifted without permission from someone's private Facebook and social media accounts. 

The new Alex/Alexa pics are cute but this seems to be another case where we don't where the pics are from or how they were obtained.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gloomyharlow said:


> Is there a way to actually look photos up here on PF to see if a picture was actually posted or would I have to go through thread by thread? Because if photos can be search easily that would be cool



You can try looking up a few of the keywords in the search. But Santress and other contributors are pretty thorough about picking up the photos at the time they were published from the actual source and giving credit where it's due. 

A lot of Tumblr blogs don't credit sources which is...problematic.


----------



## gloomyharlow

What in the world is going on now with Alex pictures? I don't understand. Personal photos or paparazzi photos? Because they are pretty much in the same vain. The Alex/Alexa photos I saw posted on VK, but I see there on tumblr now too. Is that what you mean Zola? I'm lost...and in some terrible sciatic pain right now so gotta log off till tomorrow. Nighty guys.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yo, let's just calm down, _everyone._

Ok, gals...trust me, worst things have happened in this fandom - no-one needs to stop posting, ok?

The only thing I can see is that some pics got posted without citing the correct source, right? Or they got nicked from somewhere, right?

Ok, this isn't Ebola, no-one's died.  So, Gloomy and Zola, there is no need for _either _of you to go anywhere, k? Maybe cool your heels a bit and have one of my most excellent mojito's but other than that.... this is just a mountain out of a molehill.

It doesn't take much time to check a source, and tPF does actually_ require_ it, so let's move on, yes?


----------



## a_sussan

Just to cheer up the mood a bit I will post this, it's Stellans interview with Aftonbladet.se (plus) March 13 2015. 





*And the pic text for this says*: "Stellan: With the boy Alexander. Yes, he is good. He has just finished "Tarzan" and it's the same producer who made "The Story of Cinderella". They seem very happy. It can probably be fine. We filmed simultaneously in England and Alexander had terrible diet for six months. They weighed exactly what he should eat to muscles would seen right perfect, and work out at the gym every morning before recording. When he had a few days left, he moved in with us to eat. He did so with a vengeance. He started with a whole cake. He just stuffed himself and Megan cooked for him all the time. He just stuffed it in all the whole time. "In the future, I only cook for Skarsgård gone on a diet," she said"


----------



## Zola24

^ :giggles: I lvd the interview, and Alex at The Avengers premiere  And I would love to know what Alex's calorific intake was  (I know Steve Redgrave's, when he was a rower, was horrendous). 
Anyway I'm going now I have to eat, lol.


----------



## a_sussan

Me too, I'm having breakfast and then wait for my co-workers to release me from night shift.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Some important friendly reminders. 

This is the Purse Forum, not a private forum that a member runs and sets their own rules for.
You can post any info, new or gossip you want here.  You MUST provide a link back to any info you copy and paste, photos included.
You cannot tell other members what they can or should not post.
You must remain respectful at all times.
If you are offended by a member or think they are breaking a rule, do not try and moderate the, click the report post button.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the new pictures I think its so sweet they dress alike but I'm still not convinced their dating.

Thanks for the stellan interview @a_sussan


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks for new pictures and Stellan interview  
I think that pictures was taken in Paris too if you looking at their clothes and all that jazz. 

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## jooa

Alex is wearing this sweater (or very similar) all the time and Alexa also like black sweaters, she has a lot of pictures with this or similar one. Those pictures could be taken wherever and whenever, in New York recently or in the past, in Paris, London, etc.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yo, let's just calm down, _everyone._
> 
> Ok, gals...trust me, worst things have happened in this fandom - no-one needs to stop posting, ok?
> 
> The only thing I can see is that some pics got posted without citing the correct source, right? Or they got nicked from somewhere, right?
> 
> Ok, this isn't Ebola, no-one's died.  So, Gloomy and Zola, there is no need for _either _of you to go anywhere, k? Maybe cool your heels a bit and have one of my most excellent mojito's but other than that.... this is just a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> It doesn't take much time to check a source, and tPF does actually_ require_ it, so let's move on, yes?



Hey Free  I wasn't ignoring you, I think my reply may have got deleted in all the kerfuffle. Yes, you are quite right, tku 
Eta: Hey, quite a lot went, I think I even congratulated you on the cricket, lol.




gloomyharlow said:


> What in the world is going on now with Alex pictures? I don't understand. Personal photos or paparazzi photos? Because they are pretty much in the same vain. The Alex/Alexa photos I saw posted on VK, but I see there on tumblr now too. Is that what you mean Zola? I'm lost...and in some terrible sciatic pain right now so gotta log off till tomorrow. Nighty guys. 'sad'



Hey Gloomy, you know a lot of stuff went down and I apologise, I just wanted to try and stop history repeating itself that was all.  Pax yeah


----------



## Ms Kiah

> Alexander had terrible diet for six months. They weighed exactly what he should eat to muscles would seen right perfect, and work out at the gym every morning before recording. When he had a few days left, he moved in with us to eat. He did so with a vengeance. He started with a whole cake. He just stuffed himself and Megan cooked for him all the time. He just stuffed it in all the whole time.


 
So they had him a on strict diet to bulk up and he had to go to the gym everyday? But then when filming was over, he stuffed his face with cake? Sheesh poor thing.

When I first got into Alex I thought he was a tad too skinny and wish he bulked up. Then when I saw him bulked up I wanted him leaner again. It didn't look right except when he was in his gym clothes. He looked stuffed into his regular clothes like Mariah Carey. 

I know there's going to be tons of behind the scenes workout stuff with him when Tarzan comes out. 

I think the movie studios are going overboard making these guys look like bodybuilders. Henry Cavill, Chris Evans and now Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy Easter to those who celebrate.
Free, that's the view from your front deck? I need to go hang out on your front deck for awhile!

As for sourcing-I think this forum has tried to err on the side of caution when posting pics, especially when the original source isn't known, or it's suspected that the pic may have been taken from a private source, or what may have been intended to be a private source. I don't know if those Alex/a pics are from an account that was intended to be public or intended to be private (in this case meaning not posted all over fan forums).
Gloomy, the site that you're getting your pics from is one of those sites that's not the original source, nor do they seem to be crediting where they got them from. And some of those pics were originally pilfered, though whether that fb page knows that or cares I have no idea. I think erring on the side of caution isn't a bad thing-if it looks like it was a more private, personal time with family and friends that's not a truly public event or place, it's probably been pilfered. 
I like seeing Alex photos, but the reality is I don't need to see photos that are personal like that, especially knowing that he does try and separate personal/public life. If he were more the type to share everything I think I'd be less bothered by it.

Alex's muscle gain for Tarzan, one of the reasons he looked stuffed into his clothes is because he gained 25-30 lbs of muscle and appeared to still be attempting to fit into his original size clothes. I think he finally broke down and bought larger size clothes and looked more comfortable and 'normal'.
It would be nice if WB would release some stills of Alex in character-both as Lord Greystoke and as Tarzan, so we can see how he looks with all that extra muscle. For research purposes, of course! 

His diet, it was noted here last year that the few pics we had at places where he'd be normally seen drinking a beer, or several, Coachella for example, he wasn't. So he was definitely on a stricter diet for Tarzan.


----------



## Stephanie***

let him have his privacy as everybody deserves


----------



## RedTopsy

Tanks for the outtake from Aftonbladet interview with Stellan.
Interesting to read about his strict training and foodregime during the Tarzanfilming. I hope we will get
lots of photos and interviews from training and behind scenes videos later when the Tarzanpromotion starts (fingers crossed )


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> Some important friendly reminders.
> 
> This is the Purse Forum, not a private forum that a member runs and sets their own rules for.
> You can post any info, new or gossip you want here.  You MUST provide a link back to any info you copy and paste, photos included.
> You cannot tell other members what they can or should not post.
> You must remain respectful at all times.
> If you are offended by a member or think they are breaking a rule, do not try and moderate the, click the report post button.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*comes in, looks around*...


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate.
> Free, that's the view from your front deck? I need to go hang out on your front deck for awhile!
> 
> As for sourcing-I think this forum has tried to err on the side of caution when posting pics, especially when the original source isn't known, or it's suspected that the pic may have been taken from a private source, or what may have been intended to be a private source. I don't know if those Alex/a pics are from an account that was intended to be public or intended to be private (in this case meaning not posted all over fan forums).
> Gloomy, *the site that you're getting your pics from is one of those sites that's not the original source, nor do they seem to be crediting where they got them from. And some of those pics were originally pilfered, though whether that fb page knows that or cares I have no idea.* I think erring on the side of caution isn't a bad thing-if it looks like it was a more private, personal time with family and friends that's not a truly public event or place, it's probably been pilfered.
> I like seeing Alex photos, but the reality is I don't need to see photos that are personal like that, especially knowing that he does try and separate personal/public life. If he were more the type to share everything I think I'd be less bothered by it.
> 
> Alex's muscle gain for Tarzan, one of the reasons he looked stuffed into his clothes is because he gained 25-30 lbs of muscle and appeared to still be attempting to fit into his original size clothes. I think he finally broke down and bought larger size clothes and looked more comfortable and 'normal'.
> It would be nice if WB would release some stills of Alex in character-both as Lord Greystoke and as Tarzan, so we can see how he looks with all that extra muscle. For research purposes, of course!
> 
> His diet, it was noted here last year that the few pics we had at places where he'd be normally seen drinking a beer, or several, Coachella for example, he wasn't. So he was definitely on a stricter diet for Tarzan.



Vk.com is a Russian site that was in the news here a couple years ago for being the biggest competitor for Facebook in terms of users. It's hardly read (or known) by anyone outside of Russia, Ukraine or any other country with a Russian-speaking population. They're even worse in terms of news updates, data privacy or regulating certain pages than Facebook.


----------



## a_sussan

*Free*,  :giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *comes in, looks around*...



Did you bring chocolate mojitos? (is there such a thing as a chocolate mojito?) 



BagBerry13 said:


> *Vk.com is a Russian* site that was in the news here a couple years ago for being the biggest competitor for Facebook in terms of users. It's hardly read (or known) by anyone outside of Russia, Ukraine or any other country with a Russian-speaking population. *They're even worse* in terms of news updates, data *privacy *or regulating certain pages than Facebook.



Social media sites in general, wherever they're based, aren't that good on privacy, whether for their own users or others.

I'll reiterate my own belief in erring on the side of caution in posting pics when you don't know the original source. The three pics we have seen of Alex/a out for a meal and acting like goofballs are harmless pics. You can't 'tell' anything by them, and it's not as if there aren't plenty of pics of Alex acting like a goof around friends, male or female. 
Heck, more could be read into the pic that Caroline W posted a couple of years ago of Alex biting, or pretending to bite her neck (and some people did read more into that). But, that was posted on Caroline's public Instagram account. These pics of Alex/a come from a Tumblr that isn't the original source and isn't saying what that source is. And that's where I get uncomfortable with it. There's no indication that these are for public consumption. It's ok not to post something, even if other sites are doing so.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Did you bring chocolate mojitos? (is there such a thing as a chocolate mojito?)
> 
> 
> Social media sites in general, wherever they're based, aren't that good on privacy, whether for their own users or others.
> 
> I'll reiterate my own belief in erring on the side of caution in posting pics when you don't know the original source. The three pics we have seen of Alex/a out for a meal and acting like goofballs are harmless pics. You can't 'tell' anything by them, and it's not as if there aren't plenty of pics of Alex acting like a goof around friends, male or female.
> Heck, more could be read into the pic that Caroline W posted a couple of years ago of Alex biting, or pretending to bite her neck (and some people did read more into that). But, that was posted on Caroline's public Instagram account. These pics of Alex/a come from a Tumblr that isn't the original source and isn't saying what that source is. And that's where I get uncomfortable with it. There's no indication that these are for public consumption. It's ok not to post something, even if other sites are doing so.



Lo and behold, there IS such a thing as a Chocolate Mojito:







Agree BC. A general commonsense about where things come from is needed. There's been postings of late where things are obviously........dodgy.

Anyhoo..._yes_ that pic is from my deck.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm glad Skars goes to Coachella for the music...because it's official...just like people who've never done MMA as a sport yet wear TapOut streetwear....faux hippie wannabees without the budget to attend can now "get the look" at H + M.


----------



## Nyota

Hello everybody, just want to say a quick hello as a new member of the forum. I´m a follower of ASkars career for a few years and I read this thread since a few month and like the way how respectful you all treat each other. Seems to be worth joining and participating.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Welcome to the forum nyota


----------



## Henares

Willkommen, Nyota! I agree with you. This forum is fantástico.


----------



## giatona

Welcome Nyota! This is a great forum! Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday! Free... Gorgeous view and I'd take that yummy mojito too lol &#128515;  can't wait for new Alex pics... That outfit is not great!!! Haha


----------



## tcc19

https://36.media.tumblr.com/1c65a613af45b7aef988aeab3d9a941a/tumblr_nlpksz59Nv1rsbty8o1_1280.jpg

https://36.media.tumblr.com/2c5883f4dfcaec6acaa2dfc017b8605d/tumblr_nlpksz59Nv1rsbty8o2_r1_1280.jpg


guys i don't know how to post the photos without a link, i hope its ok


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^They've been posted. 2-3 pages back.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> L*o and behold, there IS such a thing as a Chocolate Mojito:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree BC. A general commonsense about where things come from is needed. There's been postings of late where things are obviously........dodgy.
> 
> *Anyhoo...yes that pic is from my deck.*





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm glad Skars goes to Coachella for the music...because it's official...just like people who've never done MMA as a sport yet wear TapOut streetwear....f*aux hippie wannabees without the budget to attend can now "get the look" at H + M. *



I'm going to need about 4 of those mojitos, and the rest of the chocolate on that plate, after the day I had at work.

I really envy that view, I really do. The magnolia blooming outside my window is nice, but not as nice as that.

The Coachella outfits, I don't understand putting out 'festival themed' clothing/shoe lines, when really the only festival it seems to be aimed at is Coachella. I guess they sell enough to keep doing it. Try hards.



tcc19 said:


> https://36.media.tumblr.com/1c65a613af45b7aef988aeab3d9a941a/tumblr_nlpksz59Nv1rsbty8o1_1280.jpg
> 
> https://36.media.tumblr.com/2c5883f4dfcaec6acaa2dfc017b8605d/tumblr_nlpksz59Nv1rsbty8o2_r1_1280.jpg
> 
> 
> guys i don't know how to post the photos without a link, i hope its ok



tcc19, those pics have both been posted and questions about the original source have been raised.

And welcome newbies!


----------



## JetSetGo!

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Coachella outfits, I don't understand putting out 'festival themed' clothing/shoe lines, when really the only festival it seems to be aimed at is Coachella. I guess they sell enough to keep doing it. Try hards.



I like to call it Clone-chella.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like he's in "War on Everyone". (also officially the first time my following any of these film websites has paid off..lol)











http://www.headgearfilms.com/films-trailers/pre-production/161-war-on-everyone.html

Here's the Twitter address for anyone interested - they don't tweet often but you never know. https://twitter.com/Head_Gear_Films


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This company is also involved: Bankside Films - they are on the sales and finance side.

https://www.bankside-films.com/screeners/war_on_everyone.html#

Twitter: https://twitter.com/BanksideFilms


----------



## Nyota

and some more news about New Mexico

http://www.santafenewmexican.com/ne...cle_49b9c8a2-dcbf-11e4-ae1c-9beb3d2bc378.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Nyota,  Below is the article. Can you copy and paste next time as many people can't link to these with their devices?  Cheers

*British model Alexa Chung and actor Alexander Skarsgård spotted buying cowboy boots*
Posted: Monday, April 6, 2015 6:44 pm | Updated: 6:57 pm, Mon Apr 6, 2015. 



> The British model and TV presenter Alexa Chung and the actor Alexander Skarsgård, True Blood and Zoolander, were spotted at the cowboy boot store Back at the Ranch on Sunday. The couple, according to an employee at the store, purchased a pair of boots at the store.
> 
> It&#8217;s unclear what brought the celebrity couple to the city, but El Mitotero is just happy for the sighting.


----------



## Nyota

@Free, will do so, thank you for taking care


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Free, you win the sleuth award du jour...so does that mean Skars replaced Garrett?  And why is this reminding me of that story he always tells about his childhood stint in Texas when his dad let him get cowboy boots and he wore them home...

and equally important, does this leave him time for Coachella? (yes, I'm shallow enough to want the pics)

Welcome new folks!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free, you win the sleuth award du jour...so *does that mean Skars replaced Garrett?*  And why is this reminding me of that story he always tells about his childhood stint in Texas when his dad let him get cowboy boots and he wore them home...
> 
> and equally important, does this leave him time for Coachella? (yes, I'm shallow enough to want the pics)
> 
> Welcome new folks!



I don't know, I think Skars fans everywhere were probably stalking the film sites etc hoping that *this* was the project rather than the other, kind of crappier offerings   I usually don't have the time to do it either. A fortuitous fluke.

Anyhow, it's good news for him on the workfront.  And looks like they may have got his and hers cowboy boots?  I think that's both hilarious and _awesome_.

*EDIT:* No I think he's still replacing Guy Pearce.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All right, my investigations are now over - I have work to do but...since he was there as well.  This is from the cowboy store's instagram



> back_at_the_ranch
> 26 minutes ago · Back at the Ranch Cowboy Boots
> Alexa Enjoy your Cowboy Boots. Hope you enjoyed Santa Fe #alexachung#cowboyboots


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know, I think Skars fans everywhere were probably stalking the film sites etc hoping that *this* was the project rather than the other, kind of crappier offerings   I usually don't have the time to do it either. A fortuitous fluke.
> 
> Anyhow, it's good news for him on the workfront.  And looks like they may have got his and hers cowboy boots?  I think that's both hilarious and _awesome_.
> 
> *EDIT:* No I think he's still replacing Guy Pearce.



Ah - thanks. That would hopefully make him the bad guy/criminal sort, which would be fun.  And more hot blond men to admire.  His and her boots - well, even better .  She will be a fashion influence on him one way or another!


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *comes in, looks around*...



Is there blood in my hair? :giggles:





http://henricavyll.tumblr.com/post/83460144459




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks like he's in "War on Everyone".'yahoo: (also officially the first time my following any of these film websites has paid off..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.headgearfilms.com/films-trailers/pre-production/161-war-on-everyone.html
> 
> Here's the Twitter address for anyone interested - they don't tweet often but you never know. https://twitter.com/Head_Gear_Films





FreeSpirit71 said:


> All right, my investigations are now over - I have work to do but...since he was there as well.  This is from the cowboy store's instagram



Tku Free, the War on Everyone news has made my day  and tku for the Alexa photo, I'm glad they're still having fun. Tku Nyota for the info too, and welcome 




scaredsquirrel said:


> Free, you win the sleuth award du jour...so does that mean Skars replaced Garrett?  And why is this reminding me of that story he always tells about his childhood stint in Texas when his dad let him get cowboy boots and he wore them home...
> 
> and equally important, *does this leave him time for Coachella? *(yes, I'm shallow enough to want the pics)
> 
> Welcome new folks!



I'm equally shallow Squirrel  I'm hoping Alex traded time-off for Bajen for Easter with Alexa, and Coachella, (not really a difficult decision to make)  Eta: (re your later post) Yes, the bad guy much more interesting. I'm also hoping he has a faint scar down his cheek, don't ask me why, lol.


----------



## giatona

New project awesome news!! Thank you for the info!! &#128525;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

:lolots:...amazing how word filters back from members who are on multiple Askars sites...people are apparently acting like they are the only ones in the known universe who might be following film sites for information on Alex.  

Cuckoo's acting...well you know..   Always nice to be included in the chinese whispers of what goes on though... ta.


----------



## Kitkath70

Great job Free!  I'm so happy that he has a new project. If Alexa went to New Mexico with him, they must be getting fairly serious. We'll see if he makes it to Coachella.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Great job Free!  I'm so happy that he has a new project. If Alexa went to New Mexico with him, they must be getting fairly serious. We'll see if he makes it to Coachella.



Coachella would be great. It's always a bit of a freak-fest with the faux-hippies etc but if Alex goes he usually does a couple of sponsored events. Maybe we should be looking for Vodka sponsors there?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ba-boom!  Here we go.  All the parties happening at Coachella 2015.

http://eonline.com/news/642395/every-party-happening-at-coachella-2015-all-the-details

This sounds promising:



> Interview Magazine Afternoon Pool Party & BBQ
> Invite only.
> Scoop: It's not confirmed, but Sia and Diplo did make an appearance in the mag's latest edition, so fingers-crossed they'll attend. The event is billed to feature surprise music performances, plus there will be Birchbox DIY Coachella goodies, Dickey's BBQ, Slingshot motorcycle rides, Wildfox fashion and more perks for guests to enjoy.



or this:



> Lacoste 2015 #Live Beautifully Desert Pool Party
> Invite only.
> Scoop: The folks at Lacoste are keeping hush-hush, but expect many a VIP to swing by this soiree.



H +M are major sponsors - he may go to a party to support them since they're Swedish. Also Absolut Vodka are a major sponsor as well.

Source: https://www.coachella.com/festival-info/sponsors/


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> 'laugh'lolots'...amazing how word filters back from members who are on multiple Askars sites...people are apparently acting like they are the only ones in the known universe who might be following film sites for information on Alex.
> 
> Cuckoo's acting...well you know..'rolleyes'   Always nice to be included in the chinese whispers of what goes on though... ta.



I'm sure you're not, but don't worry about it *hugs* The comment went whilst I was on there, thought I was imagining things, lol. 




Kitkath70 said:


> Great job Free!  I'm so happy that he has a new project. If Alexa went to New Mexico with him, they must be getting fairly serious. We'll see if he makes it to Coachella.



War on Everyone sounds like a very good movie  And I'm so happy Ax2 are still having fun, they are so cute together 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ba-boom!  Here we go.  All the parties happening at Coachella 2015.
> 
> http://eonline.com/news/642395/every-party-happening-at-coachella-2015-all-the-details
> 
> This sounds promising:
> 
> or this:
> 
> H +M are major sponsors - he may go to a party to support them since they're Swedish. Also Absolut Vodka are a major sponsor as well.
> 
> Source: https://www.coachella.com/festival-info/sponsors/



Tku for the info. I'm hoping for some very happy Skars pix this year


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> I'm sure you're not, but don't worry about it *hugs* The comment went whilst I was on there, thought I was imagining things, lol.



I have no idea the exact content of the comment, but I got the gist of it. Whatever, it's nice to have friends who keep you in the loop I guess. It doesn't bother me but it (and they) always make me laugh.

Anyhow, at least now we have the possibility of some Skars spotting in the near future.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh it wasn't horrible, just a passing remark that was all  I'm so looking forward to seeing a very happy Skars at Coachella this year who only scowls at the paps (lol)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm hoping that it's the Pearce role, but seeing Alex in uniform would be nice too!
Maybe soon, instead of just updating a poster, they can issue an official release on who's playing what.
ABQ and Palm Springs/LA aren't that far away, so unless he has to work both weekends Coachella's probably going to happen for him.
Did you see the second comment on the boot store's Instagram? Dear fans, please have some common sense, thank you.
Santa Fe? I was hoping that perhaps they'd headed for Roswell to hang out with the aliens. Perhaps they can do that some other weekend. 

)(@*#)@($* Firefox browser _)@#*($_@)#$(


----------



## OHVamp

Excellent sleuthing! Pretty excited about this movie. Fun comments all around. As usual.  Welcome all newbies too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OHVamp said:


> Excellent sleuthing. Fun comments all around. As usual.  Welcome all newbies too.



Jay-sus Vamp - where the heck have you been??? Welcome back lovely!!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks gals for all the updates on new movie project and the matching his and hers boots.  we
I must say *Free,* you did excellent job figuring out his next project, *moijto cheers* 

Now we wait for Cochella and see what happens, some new pics would be nice. And me too quite like Ax2 they look cute together. But then again, as long he's happy he can date who ever he likes. 

Welcome all newbies. 

And *Vamp* nice to see you again. All well?


----------



## RedTopsy

Great news!  Yay.  

War on Everyone seems interesting. Good new filmproject for Alex. 
Hopefully more info about his role in the film on the way soon. 

Welcome newbies!


----------



## Kitkath70

Alexa's on a plane. Don't know if Alex is with her or not.

https://instagram.com/p/1L0WAQGoaN/?taken-by=chungalexa


----------



## Kitkath70

This is kind of interesting. This is from Alexa's Instagram from a week ago.

https://instagram.com/p/01e1xBmoar/?taken-by=chungalexa

The guy is Siggi Hilmarsson who makes really good yogurt and is a friend of Alex's.

And then there's this. Thanks Santress for finding the original source.

http://nypost.com/2014/04/28/scarf-up-icelands-capital-with-dairy-devil-siggi-hilmarsson/

Siggi Hilmarsson (who owns/makes that Siggi&#8217;s yogurt which is really good but expensive as **** at Whole Food damn Icelandic cows) discusses [his] summer hike to the [Icelandic] highlands with a big group of friends. Everyone was supposed to bring something fun, so Hilmarsson brought the actor Alexander Skarsgård, who had a boot mishap and had to hike barefoot. &#8220;After that there was no competition.&#8221; [x]


----------



## Henares

Thank you very very very much for all news and pics and ...!!!!
But, poor Alex. Siggi calls him something fun". Snif. 
Alex isn't a thing". He's  a fun viking god!


----------



## bluebird8845

Ooo, super excited to hear Alex has got a new project - thank you for all sleuthing & sharing. That why I love this forum


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Because I'm slow looking at links, I notice that the Lacoste Party has been removed from the list of Coachella parties. However, it looks like this party on Saturday the 11th might be of interest to Alex:
*Refinery 29 x A-OKCollective.com presents Paradiso 2015 
*Public (RSVP here).
*Performers/DJs: (April 11) Alexa Chung,* Atlanta De Cadenet Taylor, Ana Calderon and more; (April 12)Eliphant Live, Lolawolf featuring Zoë Kravitz,  Alexis Krauss, Cam et Cam and Myles Hendrik  
Where: Saguaro Palm Springs, 1800 E Palm Canyon Dr, Palm Springs, 92264
When: April 11 and 12, 12 p.m. to 6 p.m.  
Scoop:  Get ready for a two-day pool party with prime access to the Garnier  Hair Hotspot for all of your festival hair needs. Host and performers  are yet to be announced. 

And it looks like the weather for Indio this weekend is in the 90's, sunny and dry. So if Alex will be going he'll probably be wearing all black. 

The article that mentions Alex's hiking barefoot: that's from a year ago? How did the fandom miss this?! 

And still no official word on what his role is for WOE, nor a trailer for DOATG.


----------



## skarsbabe

TIL that Siggi is a real dude! That yogurt is so good. & if Alex is a cowboy I will die! How great!


----------



## giatona

I keep picturing Alex in his full on cowboy suit from last season of TB (50 gallon hat and all!!) with new cowboy boots!! Lol! I didn't know Alexa was a DJ along with being a model, spokesperson, writer and selfie extrodinaire and she designs too I think! That's pretty impressive.. &#128512; Love Siggi's it's good stuff!! I can't wait for new pics this weekend hopefully! Have a great day lovelies


----------



## OHVamp

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jay-sus Vamp - where the heck have you been??? Welcome back lovely!!!!



Thanks Free Always good to see all you guys.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

> I keep picturing Alex in his full on cowboy suit from last season of TB (50 gallon hat and all!!) with new cowboy boots!!




@Giatona Thank God for  PHOTOSHOP  

http://imagineparic.tumblr.com/post/87743729813/imagine-pam-buying-eric-a-cowboy-hat-forcing-him


For those romantic rides
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3GT-a7duQ


----------



## giatona

Giddy up!! Lol&#128077;&#128525;


----------



## Nyota

Italo Zucchello, who is the men's creative director of the Calvin Klein Collection, has revealed he thinks Bradley Cooper and Alexander Skarsgard represent the ultimate ''Calvin Klein guy''.
Italo Zucchelli thinks Bradley Cooper and Alexander Skarsgard represent the ultimate ''Calvin Klein guy''.

The Men's Creative Director of the Calvin Klein Collection has revealed the inspiration behind his designs and says ''strong'' and ''masculine'' American men embody the look of the brand.

He said: ''Calvin is legendary for casting. So I do a lot of pre-casting before shows. Usually they're not even models, they're guys. The Calvin Klein guy is strong, masculine, very American, and in my mind, Americans have always looked healthy, built, good-looking - and that's what I look for when I cast my models.''

Italo went on to explain that he thinks the actors Alexander - who is the face of Calvin Klein's 'Encounter' men's fragrance - and Bradley are perfect examples of the type of men who should wear his clothes.

http://hub.contactmusic.com/alexand...helli-on-the-perfect-calvin-klein-guy_4666476

don´t we all agree that he looks perfect in a suit?


----------



## sweetpealil

Someone needs to tell Italo that Alex is Swedish not American!!
Of course everything else he said is true!!


----------



## sweetpealil

Sorry Nyota, I'm having a hard time getting the quoting thing right!  Good find!


----------



## Kitkath70

Nyota said:


> Italo Zucchello, who is the men's creative director of the Calvin Klein Collection, has revealed he thinks Bradley Cooper and Alexander Skarsgard represent the ultimate ''Calvin Klein guy''.
> Italo Zucchelli thinks Bradley Cooper and Alexander Skarsgard represent the ultimate ''Calvin Klein guy''.
> 
> The Men's Creative Director of the Calvin Klein Collection has revealed the inspiration behind his designs and says ''strong'' and ''masculine'' American men embody the look of the brand.
> 
> He said: ''Calvin is legendary for casting. So I do a lot of pre-casting before shows. Usually they're not even models, they're guys. The Calvin Klein guy is strong, masculine, very American, and in my mind, Americans have always looked healthy, built, good-looking - and that's what I look for when I cast my models.''
> 
> Italo went on to explain that he thinks the actors Alexander - who is the face of Calvin Klein's 'Encounter' men's fragrance - and Bradley are perfect examples of the type of men who should wear his clothes.
> 
> http://hub.contactmusic.com/alexand...helli-on-the-perfect-calvin-klein-guy_4666476
> 
> don´t we all agree that he looks perfect in a suit?



I guess it could be considered a compliment to Alex's acting skills that he forgot Alex is Swedish. I always thought these articles were put out there to showcase the current face/person representing the company. The fact that he's mentioning Alex, whose campaign was a few years ago, instead of Charlie is interesting.  Either he made a really great impression or there could be something new in the works.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm pretty sure Peter Berg mentioned more than once that he didn't realize that Alex was Swedish. I don't think he's the only one who's mentioned it.
Alex did a good job on his American accent.
So Italo mentions Alex, but not Charlie, or Bieber? Interesting, and amusing, indeed.
Here's hoping for some Skars sightings at Coachella this weekend.


----------



## Zola24

Hi *Buckeye* tku 'hugs'. Yeah Alex sure has a way of drawing us back in ;') 
I'm hoping for some very happy CoachellaSkars this weekend too :'D






skarsgardalexander






http://characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr.com/post/82698746869/alex-and-bill-at-day-3-of-coachella-4-13-14























skarsgardaddict

Oh you lovely sweet man!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

From EW's current issue:

*48 Summer Movies We Can't Wait to See *

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl (August 7)*

How  do you take Phoebe Gloeckners 2002 novel about a teen who loses her  virginity to her mothers boyfriend and not make it salacious or  downright creepy? You put it in the hands of Marielle Heller, who spent  three years transforming it into an Off Broadway play (that she also  starred in) before turning it into this bold cinematic examination of a  girls sexual evolution. Ive never cared about a project this much in  my whole life, says Heller of the Sundance hit, which centers on Minnie  (Bel Powley), the daughter of a young, withholding mother (Kristen  Wiig) living in 1970s San Francisco, ground zero of the sexual  revolution. I am telling this story from this girls point of view, and  she doesnt feel like shes being taken advantage of, so we, as an  audience, cant feel like shes being taken advantage of either. _Nicole Sperling_

http://www.ew.com/gallery/summer-movie-preview-2015/2158933_diary-teenage-girl-august-7


Here's the link to the digital copy:

http://hsm7.tumblr.com/post/116023271450/skarsjoy-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-in-ews#notes


----------



## skarsbabe

August 7th! Is it crazy that is less than 4 months away now?!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I presume you gals are on Coachella-watch 2015?


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> From EW's current issue:
> 
> *48 Summer Movies We Can't Wait to See *
> 
> *The Diary of a Teenage Girl (August 7)*



Tku for the info and links 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> I presume you gals are on Coachella-watch 2015? 'cool'



I think so (lol). I'm just hoping than when I wake up there's gonna be loads of happy Skars all over the net 

Hey, if anyone's interested there are a few livestreams. I got these from http://pitchfork.com/news/59178-coachella-2015-webcast-streams-live-all-weekend/ Eta: The schedules are included here https://www.coachellalive.com/#lineup


Coachella 2015 Live Webcast Channel 3


----------



## Zola24

CBLA, and Askars , always make my day 









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> cant see the forestfor what id like to climb like a tree.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, charlie venner in straw dogs may just be the best this beautiful bugger has ever looked, ...with clothes on..











> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .there will never be a vampire hotter than Eric mother-****in Northman. Never. (not even if you traveled back in time to season one and set bill on fire)
> 
> Tagged: it wasnt even raining the day they shot this., the pavement just spontaneously got wet when he stepped out of the van..., Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## carmenmadi

Hahaha, she's brilliant! Love her sense of humor.

I saw Alexa's IG and she's already in Coachella DJing at Refinery29 party. What do you think? Is Alex going to show up?


----------



## skarsbabe

giatona said:


> I really liked The East, was it ever in the movies or did it go straight to DVD? Everyone went crazy when Alex showed all on True Blood so I guess we would've heard if anything was swinging in Diary! Perhaps someone will sketch a pic of them  .. I love how comfortable he is in his own skin (being naked in movies) but then can show an amazing vulnerability and sweetness (Maisie) he's a pro I just love him.. Watched season 2 of TB this weekend. The good ol days haha





carmenmadi said:


> Hahaha, she's brilliant! Love her sense of humor.
> 
> I saw Alexa's IG and she's already in Coachella DJing at Refinery29 party. What do you think? Is Alex going to show up?



she sure posts on instagram a ton. i often wonder how they feel always posting selfies every day...lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think last year Alex didn't show up until Saturday night. Though, he was living in LA then and it was only a 2-3 hour drive. Now, he'd have to take a plane trip (or two) to go. But this is Alex, so that might not be a deterrent. He still may have flown in this morning and hasn't been spotted yet.
The Father John Misty show is at 8 pm PDT, so perhaps that might be where, if he's at Coachella, he'd be. And be seen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alexa has/or had her set according to tweets that are about an hour old now. No sign yet of the Viking


----------



## Zola24

skarsbabe said:


> she sure posts on instagram a ton. i often wonder how they feel always posting selfies every day...lol



Alexa does have a reputation for being a fashionista/it girl so it's kinda in the job description  She does look good tho and seems to be having a lot of fun 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think last year Alex didn't show up until Saturday night. Though, he was living in LA then and it was only a 2-3 hour drive. Now, he'd have to take a plane trip (or two) to go. But this is Alex, so that might not be a deterrent. He still may have flown in this morning and hasn't been spotted yet.
> The Father John Misty show is at 8 pm PDT, so perhaps that might be where, if he's at Coachella, he'd be. And be seen.



I think you are quite right, Alex was very late arriving last year, and the Father John Misty set looks a good bet  If not..........there's always next weekend!?  (Oh the poor guy, I am fast turning into his mother, if I'm not worrying about the clothes he's wearing, I wonder how work's going, and where he is, lol).


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Alexa Chung  @Coachella


https://twitter.com/search?q=Alexa Chung  Coachella&src=typd&mode=photos


----------



## Zola24

a





ChiquitaBanana said:


> Alexa Chung  @Coachella
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Alexa Chung  Coachella&src=typd&mode=photos



Tku for the lovely photos  I wouldn't like you get in trouble with the mods but as these are of Alexa only, (where is the man!?), and there is an Alexa thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexa-chung-900340.html perhaps you could ask the mods to move them there?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> a
> 
> Tku for the lovely photos  I wouldn't like you get in trouble with the mods but as these are of Alexa only, (where is the man!?), and there is an Alexa thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexa-chung-900340.html perhaps you could ask the mods to move them there?



meh.....I think it's ok - it's kind of related - we're looking for him at her set after all


----------



## audiogirl

Zola24 said:


> I think you are quite right, Alex was very late arriving last year, and the Father John Misty set looks a good bet  If not..........there's always next weekend!?  (Oh the poor guy, I am fast turning into his mother, if I'm not worrying about the clothes he's wearing, I wonder how work's going, and where he is, lol).


Except mothers don't usually lust over their sons.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> meh.....I think it's ok - it's kind of related - we're looking for him at her set after all



Oh yeah, it is kinda difficult when there is a crossover, and I was just trying to pre-empt the mods from saying for 5 photos, "Wrong thread", as we are just assuming/hoping Alex is at Coachella as usual, that was all 



audiogirl said:


> Except mothers don't usually lust over their sons.



:giggles:


----------



## Idun

I'm just going to be the odd (wo)man out and say I find all the Alexa posts very.. Idk, I have no interest in her so yeah.. could we at least keep them to the minimum of Alex being involved when pics and news of her are posted?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't really care either but if they're dating it's going to happen.

I do get your point on this occasion though @Idun.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Idun said:


> I'm just going to be the odd (wo)man out and say I find all the Alexa posts very.. Idk, I have no interest in her so yeah.. could we at least keep them to the minimum of Alex being involved when pics and news of her are posted?


 
I don't think you're the odd (wo)man out at all.

I think some people are intimidated to post their opinions in this thread now. A lot of people have been run off recently.


----------



## ml44

I agree with you Idun.

I don't dislike her or anything like that, but if Alex isn't with her in pics, no need to post them.

But that's just me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

There will be some info on her Instagram that might be of interest in that we might be able to figure out where Alex is, is he with her, is he not, etc.
But general pics I don't see the need to post or mention.
Mentioning that she's at Coachella didn't bother me because there was the very strong possibility that even if he wasn't at her set, he'd be in the general vicinity.
Which, apparently, he wasn't. At all. 
So he seems to be still hiding out in NM, where no one has a cell phone camera. /snark

And was anyone else having problems accessing tPF?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There will be some info on her Instagram that might be of interest in that we might be able to figure out where Alex is, is he with her, is he not, etc.
> But general pics I don't see the need to post or mention.
> Mentioning that she's at Coachella didn't bother me because there was the very strong possibility that even if he wasn't at her set, he'd be in the general vicinity.
> Which, apparently, he wasn't. At all.
> So he seems to be still hiding out in NM, where no one has a cell phone camera. /snark
> 
> And was anyone else having problems accessing tPF?



Hey, yeah I was having problems as well - getting a coded error message.

It may be the first time in years he hasn't gone to Coachella (yes I know there's another possiblity this weekend) but given he may have just signed on for this role on WoE, he may be eyebrow deep in getting into the role.

Agree with all, there's an Alexa thread. Just Alex/Alexa related stuff can be here.  No biggie re: the Coachella pic though.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There will be some info on her Instagram that might be of interest in that we might be able to figure out where Alex is, is he with her, is he not, etc.
> But general pics I don't see the need to post or mention.
> Mentioning that she's at Coachella didn't bother me because there was the very strong possibility that even if he wasn't at her set, he'd be in the general vicinity.
> Which, apparently, he wasn't. At all.
> So he seems to be still hiding out in NM, where no one has a cell phone camera. /snark
> 
> And was anyone else having problems accessing tPF?



I think people are still trying to get a feel for her, plus you never know when he'll appear in the background of a picture when he's supposedly not there.  But I agree, general pictures should be posted on her thread.  I will say that so far, this Coachella, Alexa has been much more under the radar than the ex ever was. Beige has already found the paps and had her prerequisite love fest with her hubby, showing off their designer duds and her shoe collection. There's even a gag worthy video.  Alexa is coming off to me as someone who can respect his privacy and let him go ninja if he wants to.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey, yeah I was having problems as well - getting a coded error message.
> 
> It may be the first time in years he hasn't gone to Coachella (yes I know there's another possiblity this weekend) but given he may have just signed on for this role on WoE, he may be eyebrow deep in getting into the role.
> 
> Agree with all, there's an Alexa thread. Just Alex/Alexa related stuff can be here.  No biggie re: the Coachella pic though.



Oh, good it wasn't just me! I was trying to get on to see if there were any pics and kept getting 'you don't have access on this server'.

I'd hoped that he'd go, but with the new role, he may just not have the time.
ETA: I miss seeing not only Alex, but what members of the Posse he brings along. A SkarsSibling? Keith? Fares? His manager? 

ETA: "Alexa is coming off to me as someone who can respect his privacy and let him go ninja if he wants to" She is, and having people comment on her Instagram 'post pictures of Alex' is cringeworthy.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Zola24 said:


> Hi *Buckeye* tku 'hugs'. Yeah Alex sure has a way of drawing us back in ;')
> I'm hoping for some very happy CoachellaSkars this weekend too :'D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsgardalexander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://characteristicallyexuberant.tumblr.com/post/82698746869/alex-and-bill-at-day-3-of-coachella-4-13-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsgardaddict
> 
> Oh you lovely sweet man!


hi

In the Coachella grp pic who's the guy with the brown hair and glasses standing next to the blond. 

Tx


----------



## TwisterBaby

xxxKAYLEIGHxxx said:


> ....just a quick drive-by 'Hej'
> 
> WOW is as awesome as always!.......even though the weather was lousy yesterday - big bummer: someone from Neil Young's Band had an accident so the gig was canceled.
> 
> 
> Today I was at the Capitol cinema to see 'The East' - really good movie.
> Alex was there, talking to Svante Tidholm and the audience about the movie.
> 
> ....now off to party on


Love the 1st 2 pics - love Alex's haircut and his sexy neck


----------



## TwisterBaby

Zola24 said:


> Thank you for the SkarsSmile, that is a lovely gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the cake  and all the great fan pix  and the translated article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku very much Squirrel  I'd settle for another underwear shot although the 1000 yard drunk stare sounds fun too


WOW he gives great hugs...wish it was me


----------



## TwisterBaby

RedTopsy said:


> I like his hairstyle in the first pic.
> 
> Not the style in the second pic so much  :giggles:
> 
> funny though I still find him yummy here, but young.
> 
> true sexiness comes from within and Alex has a lot.


How old is he in the 2nd set of pictures.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

TwisterBaby, the man in the Coachella pic from last year is Ulric(h) van der Esch, a friend of Alex's.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26606942&postcount=3747

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26610215&postcount=3766

As for how old he is in the second set of pictures, you appear to be quoting some much older comments, so without a link to the comments, no way to determine how old he might be until seeing the pics.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Zola24 said:


> This will do wonders for TB7 sales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsjoy / continues . . .


Loved True Blood, wish they got rid of Sookie in the first season.   Just change it to a Pam POV show


----------



## TwisterBaby

BuckeyeChicago said:


> TwisterBaby, the man in the Coachella pic from last year is Ulric(h) van der Esch, a friend of Alex's.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26606942&postcount=3747
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26610215&postcount=3766
> 
> As for how old he is in the second set of pictures, you appear to be quoting some much older comments, so without a link to the comments, no way to determine how old he might be until seeing the pics.



lol sorry i clicked the reply button not the quote button


----------



## TwisterBaby

BuckeyeChicago said:


> TwisterBaby, the man in the Coachella pic from last year is Ulric(h) van der Esch, a friend of Alex's.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26606942&postcount=3747
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26610215&postcount=3766
> 
> As for how old he is in the second set of pictures, you appear to be quoting some much older comments, so without a link to the comments, no way to determine how old he might be until seeing the pics.




Thought it might have been a body guard.  1 hot guy protecting another hot guy = HOLY HOTNESS BATMAN


----------



## TwisterBaby

ChiquitaBanana said:


> Alexa Chung  @Coachella
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=Alexa Chung  Coachella&src=typd&mode=photos



No Skarsgard lurking in the background.  But u know those 2 r having some Climb the Wall Monkey sex.  

Who do i RSVP for a 3some


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FYI, this is how you multi quote:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/how-do-you-do-multi-quote-243243-8.html

And you should be able to edit your comments*, the 'edit' button is to the left of the 'quote' button.

*but only for two hours after the original comment is posted.


----------



## skarsbabe

TwisterBaby said:


> WOW he gives great hugs...wish it was me



He sure does!!!


----------



## OHVamp

I'd like to be on the receiving end of that hug too.

Is there any more news been sleuthed out about his part in "War on Everyone"? IMDB doesn't have an update yet. At least that I can find. Just wondering.


----------



## Zola24

TwisterBaby said:


> hi



Hi TwisterBaby :welcome2:




OHVamp said:


> I'd like to be on the receiving end of that hug too.
> 
> *Is there any more news been sleuthed out about his part in "War on Everyone"? IMDB doesn't have an update yet. At least that I can find. Just wondering.*



I don't think so  It is so quiet, even this extras casting call, http://www.auditionsfree.com/2015/casting-call-albuquerque-nm-movie-war-everyone-extras/ from the 9th, still lists Guy Pearce as one of the stars.

No Coachella, no WoE news 











trueblood-thirst


Eta: It's no good I'm gonna have to include this. Posted before, but always one of my faves 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.on tonight&#8217;s True Blood, Eric destroys a woman using nothing but his index and middle fingers. (and maybe a bit of thumb)


----------



## skarsbabe

The only news I have seen on that one is here - http://www.headgearfilms.com/films-trailers/pre-production/161-war-on-everyone.html - no more Guy Pearce there.


----------



## Henares

I love these pics too.
I miss you, Alex, very much!


----------



## mik1986

Hi everyone ! WOW! It feels like I'm in an alternate universe or something since Askars did not attend Coachella this year Alas, I'm sure that he is in the midst of filming his newest project .


----------



## Hannaheart

[QUOTEcdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png=mik1986;28388874]Hi everyone ! WOW! It feels like I'm in an alternate universecdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png or something since Askars did not attend Coachella this year Alas, I'm sure that he is in the midst of filming his newest project .[/QUOTEcdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png]



There is stil one weekend to go!


----------



## Nyota

this just popped up:

Tessa Thompson (Dear White People) has been set as the female lead opposite Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena in John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s indie feature War On Everyone. The film revolves around two corrupt cops who make money blackmailing criminals &#8212; until they come up against one who might be far more dangerous than they are. Thompson will play a former stripper who ultimately ends up in a relationship with Terry (Skarsgard).
etc.

http://deadline.com/2015/04/jayma-mays-mena-tessa-thompson-war-on-everyone-1201409123/

so it´s official I guess


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks everyone. I was looking like crazy too. Good find, Nyota. He certainly has perfected his ninja.


----------



## Nyota

He did, @OHVamp, but not ninja enough for us


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hi mik!!

Not having him at Coachella was a bit weird, and I suspect he won't make it to next weekend either.

And glad to see something official from WOE.
So he's playing the cop, that per IMDB, was going to be played Garrett Hedlund. Monroe in DOATG, Tarzan, and now Terry Monroe. This amuses me.

IMDB is really slow to update:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3708886/


----------



## Henares

:worthy::worthy::worthy:Mr. Skarsgard no more ninja. You are perfect sleuths ¿? ¿detectives?


----------



## flake99

Hello, I've been 'lurking' for a while getting my daily Askars fix and thank everyone who posts for keeping this blog so entertaining!  I'm new to this so apologies if I press the right buttons in the wrong order....
I've found this Italian link http://www.meltybuzz.it/alexander-s...on-everyone-la-teoria-di-twitter-a155388.html that mentions at the end Garrett is busy so as you say it MUST be Alex now?! 
Translation: _So__ when all this appears to be just a rumor but the fact that Garrett Hedlund is currently working with Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk and the sequel to Tron, us fans of Alexander Skarsgard, gives us hope._


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm....I wonder who will take the Guy Pearce role?

It always worries me just a smidge when we get lots of casting movement. But the director is strong, story sounds tight.


----------



## Nyota

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmm....I wonder who will take the Guy Pearce role?
> 
> It always worrirs me just a smidge when we get lots of casting movement. But the director is strong, story sounds tight.




same thoughts here, I only hope he knows what he´s doing. There have been some examples where it worked perfectly, but there have been some bad decisions too in history of film making.


----------



## jooa

^^ I think that Guy Pearce was never cast in this role. He was someone who was a "dream cast", but it never went further than just this, if Guy's agent didn't respond to phone calls from John Michael McDonagh.

This is a very good move for Alex  I'm sure that the film will be very good. This director never disappointing. It will be something new, different and refreshing for him and it's the lead role


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmm....I wonder who will take the Guy Pearce role?
> 
> It always worrirs me just a smidge w*hen we get lots of casting movement.* But the director is strong, story sounds tight.



I'm not sure we really are though. Garrett had other projects, and the 'bad guy' role had Pearce's name attached, but I don't think he was ever actually signed. (if this is what you mean by casting movement).

ETA: drink of choice to jooa.

  "However, last we&#8217;d heard the part of the villain was up for grabs, with  McDonagh reportedly looking for a British actor to play the role. But  when we asked about that, it seems he may have slightly shifted the  goalposts there:
  &#8220;I haven&#8217;t actually cast it yet&#8230;&#8221; he said, &#8220;But it&#8217;s funny&#8212;I&#8217;m not a big  fan of actors who do accents, I always think you should get the  nationality, if it&#8217;s British get a British guy. But there are some  actors who&#8217;ve got a great facility for accents, and so actually I&#8217;ve  been talking to *Guy Pearce*. I&#8217;ve found a lot of Australian actors  have a great facility for both English and American accents, whereas a  lot of English actors doing American accents, it just sounds odd.&#8221;


http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...pearce-for-next-film-war-on-everyone-20140710


Later, *we heard*  that the filmmaker was in talks with Aussie fellow Guy Pearce for the  leading villain role but that casting was ongoing. Now it seems things  are a little more complicated than that.
We got the chance to chat  with McDonagh ahead of the home video release of Calvary this week and  asked the writer/director for an update. Which mainly seemed to suggest  the previous report was a bit premature, and things aren't so rosy:
"I  think I shot my mouth off too soon about that one. Guy&#8217;s agent is no  longer returning our calls, so we&#8217;ll see what happens." It's not clear  whether the negotiations hadn't even started when the news broke and if  that caused an issue but it certainly seems like things have stalled. In  our last interview he seemed to think shooting could begin in October  2014 and now its slipped into 2015.
McDonagh isn't fazed though,  in fact he's quite the opposite and has a stab at the difficulty of  working with actors: "It&#8217;s a great script. Actors need great scripts as  they don&#8217;t come along that often. Maybe they should keep that in mind  when they&#8217;re swanning round Soho quaffing Bellinis."
Pearce is a  great actor but there are plenty of other performers capable of taking  on such a role. We just wonder how McDonagh's specific kind of humour  will translate to an American film. Hopefully we'll find out in 2015.

http://www.clickonline.com/movies/e...john-michael-mcdonaghs-war-on-everyone/27119/

For all we know, Alex has been in talks for months, but as usual, we're only finding out about it after filming starts. 

As for the movie, sounds interesting. Of course, it's a small indie film, which means I'll have to wait to see it on DVD.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You never know. A few indies have been huge "sleeper" hits.

Maybe I read too many Deadline articles...lol


----------



## jooa

From an article in here http://www.clickonline.com/movies/e...john-michael-mcdonaghs-war-on-everyone/27119/


> We got the chance to chat with McDonagh ahead of the home video  release of Calvary this week and asked the writer/director for an  update. Which mainly seemed to suggest the previous report was a bit  premature, and things aren't so rosy:
> _*"I think I shot my mouth off  too soon about that one. Guy&#8217;s agent is no longer returning our calls,  so we&#8217;ll see what happens." It's not clear whether the negotiations  hadn't even started when the news broke and if that caused an issue but  it certainly seems like things have stalled.*_ In our last interview he  seemed to think shooting could begin in October 2014 and now its slipped  into 2015.
> McDonagh isn't fazed though, in fact he's quite the  opposite and has a stab at the difficulty of working with actors: _*"It&#8217;s a  great script. Actors need great scripts as they don&#8217;t come along that  often. Maybe they should keep that in mind when they&#8217;re swanning round  Soho quaffing Bellinis."*_
> Pearce is a great actor but there are  plenty of other performers capable of taking on such a role. We just  wonder how McDonagh's specific kind of humour will translate to an  American film. Hopefully we'll find out in 2015.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You never know. A few indies have been huge "sleeper" hits.
> 
> Maybe I read too many Deadline articles...lol




Oh, they have and I'd love for one of his indie films to become a 'mainstream' hit.

And here's hoping WOE is released before Tarzan.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hi mik!!
> 
> Not having him at Coachella was a bit weird, and I suspect he won't make it to next weekend either.
> 
> And glad to see something official from WOE.
> So he's playing the cop, that per IMDB, was going to be played Garrett Hedlund. Monroe in DOATG, Tarzan, and now Terry Monroe. This amuses me.
> 
> *IMDB is really slow to update:*
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3708886/



It's not IMDb's fault. I worked the IMDb Pro pages for the agency's actors for awhile and not everybody can change or update things. If it's a film page people attached to the project have to update it which means in this case they're a bit slow. I don't understand that. Particularly indies should be all over IMDb for any kind of exposure and promotion of their films.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> It's not IMDb's fault. I worked the IMDb Pro pages for the agency's actors for awhile and not everybody can change or update things. If it's a film page people attached to the project have to update it which means in this case they're a bit slow. I don't understand that. Particularly indies should be all over IMDb for any kind of exposure and promotion of their films.



I know that IMDB doesn't update it, and I think whomever in production who's dealing with that, and the press, have been a little slow.

Though I do wonder who had access to Alex's IMDB a few years back and updated with the incorrect info that he'd voiced a character on SpongeBob.

And dear ABQ, how about some photos of the film set? Instead of griping about earlier trash pick ups? /snark


*ALBUQUERQUE (KRQE)* &#8211; With the Albuquerque movie and  television scene booming, many residents said they want to see film  crews around them. However, some say they&#8217;re not a fan of the cameras,  crews and time in the spotlight.
 Sheri Benischek said she&#8217;s watched her neighborhood near Washington  and I-40 turn into a full blow production studio over the years...

Benischek said last week brought in another film crew a few house down from her.
 &#8220;The filming crew said they would be through and have all their  things out by eight, but there was still activity at 9:30 at night,&#8221;  said Benischek.
 The day-long filming was for a movie called &#8220;War on Everyone.&#8221; Most  neighbors we spoke with said they&#8217;re happy any time they see crews.
 &#8220;I think it gives it a nice, fun, unique, and youthful energy to the neighborhood,&#8221; said M.J. Cunningham.
 For Benischek, she says the long hours and traffic are bad enough.  She also said filming for &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221; was on trash day and the  city picked up the neighborhood&#8217;s garbage much earlier than normal.
 &#8220;The flyers that the neighbors received did not have any indication  that the trash was going to be picked up way earlier than it ever is,&#8221;  said Benischek.
 Other neighbors tell News 13 the good outweighs the bad.
 &#8220;I guess they had arranged for the trash pick up to be extra early so  I didn&#8217;t get my cans out in time, but you know if I had put them out at  night like I was supposed to, I would&#8217;ve been fine,&#8221; said Jason Stuart.
 &#8220;I mean yeah it was a little hard to get in and out of the  neighborhood, but for me that wasn&#8217;t a big deal,&#8221; said Margaret  Migliorati..


http://krqe.com/2015/04/12/some-albuquerque-neighbors-not-happy-with-hollywood/


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know that IMDB doesn't update it, and I think *whomever in production who's dealing with that, and the press, have been a little slow.*
> 
> Though I do wonder who had access to Alex's IMDB a few years back and updated with the incorrect info that he'd voiced a character on SpongeBob.
> 
> And dear ABQ, how about some photos of the film set? Instead of griping about earlier trash pick ups? /snark
> 
> 
> *ALBUQUERQUE (KRQE)*  With the Albuquerque movie and  television scene booming, many residents said they want to see film  crews around them. However, some say theyre not a fan of the cameras,  crews and time in the spotlight.
> Sheri Benischek said shes watched her neighborhood near Washington  and I-40 turn into a full blow production studio over the years...
> 
> Benischek said last week brought in another film crew a few house down from her.
> The filming crew said they would be through and have all their  things out by eight, but there was still activity at 9:30 at night,  said Benischek.
> The day-long filming was for a movie called War on Everyone. Most  neighbors we spoke with said theyre happy any time they see crews.
> I think it gives it a nice, fun, unique, and youthful energy to the neighborhood, said M.J. Cunningham.
> For Benischek, she says the long hours and traffic are bad enough.  She also said filming for War on Everyone was on trash day and the  city picked up the neighborhoods garbage much earlier than normal.
> The flyers that the neighbors received did not have any indication  that the trash was going to be picked up way earlier than it ever is,  said Benischek.
> Other neighbors tell News 13 the good outweighs the bad.
> I guess they had arranged for the trash pick up to be extra early so  I didnt get my cans out in time, but you know if I had put them out at  night like I was supposed to, I wouldve been fine, said Jason Stuart.
> I mean yeah it was a little hard to get in and out of the  neighborhood, but for me that wasnt a big deal, said Margaret  Migliorati..
> 
> 
> http://krqe.com/2015/04/12/some-albuquerque-neighbors-not-happy-with-hollywood/



They're generally slow there when it comes to the film pages. But when it's about the actors they're pretty quick. I knew about Joel's agency change earlier than the official Variety article was out.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

First of all, only in America would they write half a film article about people complaining about putting their trash out and having it be early or late.  Sigh.  I knew it would be too much to hope that two hot blonds could be in the same movie, but hopefully it will be a fun ride.  Lots of other good options on bad guys.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hi everyone 'wave:! WOW! It feels like I'm in an alternate universe or something since Askars did not attend Coachella this year 'wacko:'shucks:'shrugs:'wtf:'panic: Alas, I'm sure that he is in the midst of filming his newest project ;').



Hiya Mik  It's so good to see you. Yeah, no CoachellaSkars (yet) there must be a rent in the space time continuum, oh the pressures of work  Enjoy the rest of Spring, look after you &#9829;x




flake99 said:


> Hello, I've been 'lurking' for a while getting my daily Askars fix and thank everyone who posts for keeping this blog so entertaining! 'smile1: I'm new to this so apologies if I press the right buttons in the wrong order....
> I've found this Italian link http://www.meltybuzz.it/alexander-s...on-everyone-la-teoria-di-twitter-a155388.html that mentions at the end Garrett is busy so as you say it MUST be Alex now?!
> Translation: _So__ when all this appears to be just a rumor but the fact that Garrett Hedlund is currently working with Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk and the sequel to Tron, us fans of Alexander Skarsgard, gives us hope._



Hi *flake99* :welcome2: and tku for the link and translation  Tku too *Nyota* and *everyone* for the updates 




scaredsquirrel said:


> First of all, only in America would they write half a film article about people complaining about putting their trash out and having it be early or late.  Sigh.  I knew it would be too much to hope that two hot blonds could be in the same movie, but hopefully it will be a fun ride.  Lots of other good options on bad guys.



I like Guy Pearce (a lot) too, and it'll be interesting to see who takes the part as it should be a very good movie


----------



## Kitkath70

Here's some new info on the movie. Alex is playing one of the officers named Terry and he has a love interest.

http://deadline.com/2015/04/jayma-mays-mena-tessa-thompson-war-on-everyone-1201409123/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's your article KK.  This gal is a stunner.

*Tessa Thompson Cast In Indie &#8216;War On Everyone&#8217;*













> Tessa Thompson (Dear White People) has been set as the *female lead opposite Alexander Skarsgard* and Michael Pena in John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s indie feature War On Everyone. The film revolves around two corrupt cops who make money blackmailing criminals &#8212; until they come up against one who might be far more dangerous than they are. Thompson will play a former stripper who ultimately ends up in a relationship with Terry (Skarsgard). She starred in the 2014 Sundance breakout Dear White People, appeared in Best Picture Oscar nominee Selma and co-starred on Copper. Other recent credits include features Grantham & Rose and South Dakota. Repped by Greene & Associates, Mosaic and Jackoway Tyerman, Thompson next stars in Ryan Coogler&#8217;s Creed.


----------



## Kitkath70

Nyota said:


> this just popped up:
> 
> Tessa Thompson (Dear White People) has been set as the female lead opposite Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena in John Michael McDonaghs indie feature War On Everyone. The film revolves around two corrupt cops who make money blackmailing criminals  until they come up against one who might be far more dangerous than they are. Thompson will play a former stripper who ultimately ends up in a relationship with Terry (Skarsgard).
> etc.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/04/jayma-mays-mena-tessa-thompson-war-on-everyone-1201409123/
> 
> so it´s official I guess



Sorry I didn't see that you already posted it.  I didn't check back far enough


----------



## TwisterBaby

I'm sure this has been posted, sorrry.  For those of u who need some Naked Skarsgard enjoy.  WARNING picture might cause increase thirst level  

Screen Caption from At Last - wish i had a gif of this scene


----------



## Nyota

it´s now listed on ASkars IMDb credit:

War on Everyone (2015)
Comedy
Not yet released (voting begins after release)
Two corrupt cops in New Mexico set out to blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their path. Things take a sinister turn, however, when they try to intimidate someone who is more dangerous than they are. Or is he?

Director: John Michael McDonagh
Writer: John Michael McDonagh
Stars: Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña, Tessa Thompson | See full cast and crew »

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you ladies for all the updates. 

Finally we got confirmation on Alex new filmrole.  
The film seems to be planned for release this year according to IMDb. (2015)
if the info is reliable, it changes a lot there.  
but if so, that would be fantastic. 

and now I´m waiting for pics from the filmset.  
(fingers crossed)

I wonder if Alex is going to wear a cowboy hat? cowboy boots? skinny jeans?
I would be in heaven. 
or maybe a police uniform...hmm...

Anyway this is how I feel about Alex in this film:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> First of all, only in America would they write half a film article about people complaining about putting their trash out and having it be early or late.  Sigh.  I knew it would be too much to hope that two hot blonds could be in the same movie, but hopefully it will be a fun ride.  Lots of other good options on bad guys.



It read like something my city newspeople would focus on, since we don't get things like that. For a city where it's actually a pretty common occurrence, it's a pretty funny thing.



TwisterBaby said:


> I'm sure this has been posted, sorrry.  For those of u who need some Naked Skarsgard enjoy.  WARNING picture might cause increase thirst level
> 
> Screen Caption from At Last - wish i had a gif of this scene



Twister, don't forget to credit your pics, screen caps, etc., even if they're yours.



RedTopsy said:


> Thank you ladies for all the updates.
> 
> Finally we got confirmation on Alex new filmrole.
> *The film seems to be planned for release this year according to IMDb. (2015)
> if the info is reliable, it changes a lot there.*
> but if so, that would be fantastic.
> 
> and now I´m waiting for pics from the filmset.
> (fingers crossed)
> 
> I wonder if Alex is going to wear a cowboy hat? cowboy boots? skinny jeans?
> I would be in heaven.
> or maybe a police uniform...hmm...
> 
> Anyway this is how I feel about Alex in this film:



I suspect it's an estimate. JMM's last film, Cavalry, premiered at Sundance 2014, so it wouldn't surprise me if he aims for Sundance 2016. Depends on quickly he can finish filming and then post production.


----------



## Kitkath70

TwisterBaby said:


> I'm sure this has been posted, sorrry.  For those of u who need some Naked Skarsgard enjoy.  WARNING picture might cause increase thirst level
> 
> Screen Caption from At Last - wish i had a gif of this scene



That's not Alex, it's Ryan Kwanten.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here's your article KK.  This gal is a stunner.
> 
> *Tessa Thompson Cast In Indie War On Everyone*



She was great in _Selma_. And I've seen her before on _Grey's Anatomy_ and _Private Practice_. I love that Hollywood in a desperate attempt to diversify brings up so many young black and talented women. I hope they continue that with other ethnicities as well and the day might come we don't have to talk about diversification anymore because it's a reality.


----------



## flake99

Hi *flake99* :welcome2: and tku for the link and translation - Thanks Zola24


I've noticed this casting call tells us a bit more about the characters in WOE and the filming schedule (don't think it's already been posted, sorry if it has..) http://www.projectcasting.com/casting-calls-acting-auditions/the-war-on-everyone-movie/;
*&#8216;The War on Everyone&#8217; Casting Call - *CASTING CALL FOR &#8221; WAR ON EVERYONE &#8221;
War On Everyone is a Feature Film Shooting in the Albuquerque Area from April 6th Thru May 20th.
 We are looking for several People for Feature Roles including Young Male Boxers, Boxing Coaches, Real Horse Jockeys, Hair Dressers, 15 Japanese Tourists, Bouncers, Bartenders, Waitresses and Young Hispanic Female Tennis Players and an Adult Scene that calls for 30 &#8211; Males and Females 18 to 35 years old that are comfortable in ADULT Film Situations. Also Restaurant and Party Scenes. If this is you or Somebody you know please send a recent Photo and Phone number to robertbaxtercasting@gmail.com
*Featured Roles Casting Call*​WAR ON EVERYONE &#8211; CASTING CALL &#8211; We are currently looking for individuals to play as SWAT team members for tomorrow, Tuesday, April 14th. They need to fit the following sizes:
 1- Medium/med reg/10 shoe
 3-Large/Lg reg/10.5, 11, 12 shoe
 1-Extra large/xlg reg/13 shoe
 If this is you or someone you know please send your sizes, telephone number, and recent photo to Robertbaxtercasting@gmail.com
WAR ON EVERYONE CASTING CALL &#8211; FEATURE FILM- We are currently in need of two asian boys for Tuesday, April 14th. They need to be between the ages of 9-12. If you know someone or have a child fitting this description please send a recent photo and your contact information toRobertbaxtercasting@gmail.com​*Please do not apply, if you are not local or if you do not fit the description.*​


----------



## OHVamp

hmmmm... doubt if i could pull off 9-12 year old asian boy, and my jockeying years are over. :lolots: That certainly is an eclectic range of extras.


----------



## mik1986

Hannaheart said:


> [QUOTEcdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png=mik1986;28388874]Hi everyone ! WOW! It feels like I'm in an alternate universecdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png or something since Askars did not attend Coachella this year Alas, I'm sure that he is in the midst of filming his newest project .[/QUOTEcdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png]
> 
> 
> 
> There is stil one weekend to go!


 This is true 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hi mik!!
> 
> Not having him at Coachella was a bit weird, and I suspect he won't make it to next weekend either*.*



Hi BuckeyeChicago!!  I have a feeling that you're right...I suspect that Askars won't be at Coachella 2015 at all 



Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  It's so good to see you. Yeah, no CoachellaSkars (yet) there must be a rent in the space time continuum, oh the pressures of work  Enjoy the rest of Spring, look after you &#9829;x



Hiya Zola . It's always good to see you too . I had become so used to seeing Askars at Coachella, that I just assumed that he would be there. Well, I have to remember what they say about assuming :giggles:. Thanks Zola . Enjoy your Spring and look after you as well


----------



## Nyota

One more chance to see DOATG:

LA Film Fest Adds 10 Buzzy Indies and First-Ever TV Gala to Lineup

The festival will also screen ten hot circuit titles in the Buzz section, with highlights including the Berlinale one-take heist thriller "Victoria," Netflix's SXSW pickup "Manson Family Vacation," Sony's feminist comedy from Sundance "Diary of a Teenage Girl" and The Orchard's squirmy swinger comedy "The Overnight."
etc.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...ies-and-first-ever-tv-gala-to-lineup-20150414


----------



## Zola24

New/updated War on Everyone poster via https://www.bankside-films.com/screeners/war_on_everyone.html#


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> This is true
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BuckeyeChicago!!  I have a feeling that you're right...I suspect that Askars won't be at Coachella 2015 at all
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Zola . It's always good to see you too . I had become so used to seeing Askars at Coachella, that I just assumed that he would be there. Well, I have to remember what they say about assuming . Thanks Zola . Enjoy your Spring and look after you as well



I think we got spoiled because Coachella falls during the time when TB used to film, so he was able to go while the show was still on. Now that he's moved, and this year he's filming a movie, the schedule isn't as accommodating. 
Any other festival he may attend this year won't have as many photographers as Coachella. Which will probably make him happy.



Nyota said:


> One more chance to see DOATG:
> 
> LA Film Fest Adds 10 Buzzy Indies and First-Ever TV Gala to Lineup
> 
> The festival will also screen ten hot circuit titles in the Buzz section, with highlights including the Berlinale one-take heist thriller "Victoria," Netflix's SXSW pickup "Manson Family Vacation," Sony's feminist comedy from Sundance "Diary of a Teenage Girl" and The Orchard's squirmy swinger comedy "The Overnight."
> etc.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...ies-and-first-ever-tv-gala-to-lineup-20150414




Thanks! It'd be nice if he were able to go to this, but who knows what his schedule will be the middle of June. Maybe Sony will finally have a trailer out by then.

ETA: Theo James? Please let that be a mistake.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think we got spoiled because Coachella falls during the time when TB used to film, so he was able to go while the show was still on. Now that he's moved, and this year he's filming a movie, the schedule isn't as accommodating.
> Any other festival he may attend this year won't have as many photographers as Coachella. Which will probably make him happy.
> 
> Thanks! It'd be nice if he were able to go to this, but who knows what his schedule will be the middle of June. Maybe Sony will finally have a trailer out by then.
> 
> ETA: *Theo James? Please let that be a mistake.*



I was wondering too, but I didn't know quite how to phrase it :giggles: 

And I know some people don't like to see pix from the sets, but I'll settle for anything, however blurry  especially of the tight jeans  (yes, I'm that shallow!) Eta: All this talk of cowboy hats, and banging strippers, my imagination is working overtime


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> I was wondering too, but I didn't know quite how to phrase it :giggles:
> 
> And I know some people don't like to see pix from the sets, but I'll settle for anything, however blurry  especially of the tight jeans  (yes, I'm that shallow!)



James doesn't do anything for me, and though I've only watched him in Divergent, he doesn't strike me as having the acting skills to carry off the 'villain' role.
I don't think I've seen Tessa Thompson in anything, but her roles seem to indicate that she's got talent.
McDonagh seems to be the writer/director who has a good sense of acting skills, so I'm not sure how James would fit in with this cast. 

As for set pics, I'd love them. Especially seeing Alex in a police uniform. And what will his hair style be? The important questions!


----------



## Zola24

^ I just find it slightly interesting also as I seem to vaguely remember McDonagh saying he didn't want an English actor as he never found their American accents convincing, unless he was just trying to suck up to Pearce at the time, idk. 

And tku, now you've just added 'handcuffs' to the mix too :giggles:

(I'm logging off now as tpf keeps throwing me out, and it's 01.50 here. Have a good evening &#9829;x)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Theo James better bring his A-game. From what I've seen so far, his acting is weak AF.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

OHVamp said:


> hmmmm... doubt if i could pull off 9-12 year old asian boy, and my jockeying years are over. :lolots: That certainly is an eclectic range of extras.



Not only eclectic but all to be found in Albuquerque?!

Tessa Thompson was great in Dear White People.

And, I am probably cringing to admit it, but I thought Theo James was very hot in Downton Abbey. A show not known for hotness.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Tall Drink of Water

damn the gifs didnt pop up


----------



## OHVamp

I had to think who Theo James was. Thanks for the info. At first I thought of the actor from "Hung". So he was Pamuk on Downtown. I'll cringe with you too Squirrel cause I thought he was hot in a stuffy aristocratic role. Seems like he's been getting some bigger roles. Maybe it's not a bad thing.

** I didn't recognize him as the actor in Divergent. He was ok in it. Nothing I guess I would go "holy hormones", who is that guy.


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think we got spoiled because Coachella falls during the time when TB used to film, so he was able to go while the show was still on. Now that he's moved, and this year he's filming a movie, the schedule isn't as accommodating.
> Any other festival he may attend this year won't have as many photographers as Coachella. Which will probably make him happy.



I totally agree


----------



## Hannaheart

I like theo james.  I think he and alex make a good team


----------



## Santress

Thank for all the updates, ladies!

Welcome, Nyota,Twister, Flake & any other newbie I may have missed.

Great new behind-the-scenes photos of Alex on the set of *Straw Dogs*:

















Source & Huge Thanks:  *Kyra-Davis (Author)* Facebook (aka the very kind and generous Mrs. Rod Lurie)


----------



## Santress

Source & Huge Thanks:  *Kyra-Davis (Author) *Facebook (aka the very kind and generous Mrs. Rod Lurie)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hannaheart said:


> I like theo james.  I think he and alex make a good team



From what little of the plot has been revealed Theo's character wouldn't be teaming up with Alex's character. Which doesn't mean that there's not a plot twist there somewhere where that happens.

I don't dislike TJ, but as far as acting he's never really impressed me. 



Santress said:


> Thank for all the updates, ladies!
> 
> Welcome, Nyota,Twister, Flake & any other newbie I may have missed.
> 
> Great new behind-the-scenes photos of *Alex on the set of Straw Dogs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source & Huge Thanks:  *Kyra-Davis (Author)* Facebook (aka the very kind and generous Mrs. Rod Lurie)




Trombley!  How did I miss that he's carrying beer bottles in a holster?


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the great Straw Dogs pics, Santress. 

I just love them. Hotness overload.


----------



## Idun

He should _always_ have his hair like that.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thank for all the updates, ladies!
> 
> Welcome, Nyota,Twister, Flake & any other newbie I may have missed.
> 
> Great new behind-the-scenes photos of Alex on the set of Straw Dogs:



Tku so much for the great Straw Dogs' set pix - I lv them  Alex as CV  And I agree *Idun*, I lv the CV hair too, fave  I think that's why I lv all the early '10 tb pr too  Eta: That's not to say Alex doesn't look awesome other times too but that whole European tour


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I do like Alex with the shorter hair.

Some Tarzan tidbits:

Margot Robbie has been talking to _*elmundo.es*_ about her Hollywood career, including a little bit about_* Tarzan*_  and Alexander Skarsgard. The interview has been written up in Spanish,  but our wonderful site owner Barbara has translated any mention of _*Tarzan*_   for us. And whilst we are obviously always searching for the  intellectual content of each article we couldnt help but notice that  Margot admits she has  never seen a body like his...

*And what about giving life to Jane, Tarzans partner? How was filming the blockbuster? *
I enjoyed it. At first I was not  attracted to the character, because she looked weak. But I was wrong.  Just as the protagonist of The wolf  turns out, in the en,d to be  someone gets away with it, so does Jane. You realize that it is a great  love story and she is a very independent woman who says what she thinks  (She speaks her mind) and chooses to stay with Tarzan because she is in  love. Also, I do not stop fighting throughout the film. 
*The filming included lots of action. Was it hard? *
I did not need to train like crazy, but  I had to stay fit. The person who had to appear perfect was the actor  who plays Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgård. *He underwent a strict diet, he  spent three months without eating fruit to eliminate all sugars. I  remember one day of shooting he had an apple in his hand and looked  mesmerized. He said it was the first fruit he had eaten in three months.  I must say that I have never seen a body like his, unbelievable.*

http://skarsgardfans.com/2015/04/14/margot-robbie-more-on-tarzan/

Original article (in Spanish):

http://www.elmundo.es/yodona/2015/03/28/5513f923268e3ebc088b456e.html?cid=SMBOSO25301&s_kw=twitter

And per the Tarzan2016 fan Twitter, it appears there is a screening in Chicago on Saturday:

Looks like a very early rough screening of #Tarzan 2016 in Chicago on Saturday @Tarzan2016July @ERBurroughsFan if recent tweets are correct
https://twitter.com/Tarzan070116/status/588444871867834369

https://twitter.com/davidjfowlie/status/588378868559536130


----------



## giatona

Thank you all for the info on the new movie etc!! Thank you Santress for those pics I too loved loved loved his hair like that!! &#128525;..


----------



## Henares

if you know I´m thinking while I see  the pics!!!
Thank you for all.


----------



## Henares

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ander Skarsgard Forum&txt=askarsjustsoswedish
Source: askarjustsoswedish

Sure it;s here, but...


----------



## bluebird8845

Hi everyone, thanks for all the updates and fab pics. Very excited to hear Alex is working on a new project.

I saw a few more tweets last night about test screenings for Tarzan, the one in Chicago that Buckeye mentioned and possibly another in Burbank (I think).  Apparently David Yates did a similar thing with Harry Potter just 3 months before the film was released........I'm trying not to get too excited about WB possibly bringing forward the Tarzan release date 

It's probably all just wishful thinking, but I thought I'd share what I'd seen.


----------



## Nyota

Thank you all for the warm welcome, thanks Santress for the great pics!

Christopher Campbell twittert this a few hours ago:

Warner Bros is testing TARZAN starring Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie on Monday April 20th at 7 PM at the AMC Burbank 16.

https://twitter.com/Chumbler


----------



## BagBerry13

Looks like Alex was remotely considered for the Sasha Baron Cohen comedy _Grimsby_. But he was last on the list.


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> Looks like Alex was remotely considered for the Sasha Baron Cohen comedy _Grimsby_. But he was last on the list.



I read those emails yesterday. That list was really long, and according to them, in no particular order. The names they were throwing around, though, made me laugh. Everybody was on that list originally. But hey, at least Alex was considered.

Thanks for all the new info and pictures.  Also, :welcome2: to all the new posters.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> I read those emails yesterday. That list was really long, and according to them, in no particular order. The names they were throwing around, though, made me laugh. Everybody was on that list originally. But hey, at least Alex was considered.
> 
> Thanks for all the new info and pictures.  Also, :welcome2: to all the new posters.



Yeah they wanted it to appear to be a random order but the first mail has even numbers before the names and someone saying they should "them" not let know the order.
I just found it funny that they couldn't even get Cumberbatch's name right.


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah they wanted it to appear to be a random order but the first mail has even numbers before the names and someone saying they should "them" not let know the order.
> I just found it funny that they couldn't even get Cumberbatch's name right.



Not only not get his name right, but someone in the email chain didn't even know who he was. Granted, it was before he has his run of movies, but he had already done Sherlock. Apparently, no one on that list is even in the movie as best I can tell. It's really interesting reading, though.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> Not only not get his name right, but someone in the email chain didn't even know who he was. Granted, it was before he has his run of movies, but he had already done Sherlock. Apparently, no one on that list is even in the movie as best I can tell. It's really interesting reading, though.



Nope, none of them are in it. But I also can't figured out whom of the guys they've casted goes in a similar direction.
Weren't those e-mails early 2014? BC already had done Star Trek, 12 YAS and I believe August: Osage County.
And I mean Jamie Dornan??? Was a nobody at that time.


----------



## giatona

I'm still hopeful for a Coachella sighting this weekend! &#128077; maybe?! Lol


----------



## skarsbabe

He is close if he's in NM. If there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Santress

Not sure about Coachella but set pic from today (April 17, 2015):





On @warwitheveryone w/ @alexanderskarsgard & @realmichaelpena - 2 very funny & talented guys. Great film too 

https://twitter.com/PaulReiser/status/589098780189855744


----------



## giatona

Awesome!!!! Thank you Santress!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Thanks for the picture.  I love his hair!  Nice to see Paul Reiser too.  I'm not too hopeful about Coachella, but Alexa is still in LA so maybe they are joining up to go this weekend.


----------



## Nyota

Didn´t you just say that you love his SD hair Zola?
He must have heard you

Now we know there´s no uniform involved but we still have the chance for cowboy boots and maybe a Stetson!

awesome, thank you Santress


----------



## a_sussan

Thank Santress! At least we have been heard and we got one pic. But we are greedy and want more..


----------



## carmenmadi

Thank you for the pic Santress! He looks yummy.
Hoping to see him this weekend in Coachella. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Greeta129

You are all so right about the hair , but he also looks much younger compared to some of the Sundance pics . We all know that he is funny and have seen the evidence in various past scenes from other work , but a whole comedy role will be great to see . Still amazed and impressed how you folks track down all this information


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress. 
I totally agree with you, Greeta.
I love him.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Not sure about Coachella but set pic from today (April 17, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On @warwitheveryone w/ @alexanderskarsgard & @realmichaelpena - 2 very funny & talented guys. Great film too
> 
> https://twitter.com/PaulReiser/statu...98780189855744



Usually I say tku, not this time tho 'cos my brain, (or something), just imploded! Blond Skars with short hair, and yes, Nyota, definite CV vibes 
Henares this is not the kind of forum where I can express my true thoughts about this man either  As if I wasn't excited enough about WoE before! 







Eta: Sorry everyone, and tku so much Santress, but this was too good to leave behind just yet!  
And tku everyone for the news and photos


----------



## sweetpealil

Santress said:


> Not sure about Coachella but set pic from today (April 17, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On @warwitheveryone w/ @alexanderskarsgard & @realmichaelpena - 2 very funny & talented guys. Great film too
> 
> https://twitter.com/PaulReiser/status/589098780189855744



O.  M.  G.

That's all I've got right now...

Thanks Santress!


----------



## OHVamp

OMG. *Squee* Thanks Santress for the WoE set pix. Aksars is Hot as usual.


----------



## sweetpealil

OK so I've recovered enough from that pic to add that I too love his hair shorter!


----------



## Madleiine

Oh my, I love his hair! 
Thank u Santress


----------



## Nyota

and thank you Santress for being so quick, Paul Reiser deleted that tweet already! Wonder why???


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The hair has to stay. It looks so much better cropped shorter.

The filmmakers may not want anything leaked from set - this looks harmless enough though.


----------



## skarsbabe

He looks so freaking hot in that pic! :worthy:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the pic sweet Jesus he's hot in the pic I love the short hair


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

After a crappy day at work it's very nice to come home to see a new pic of Alex. I'll add to the hair love. And plainclothes, no uniforms, at least not primarily. And Reiser appears to be playing their boss. So we've added to the cast, which looks good, though I'm still ifffy on Theo James.

ETA: the expression of the woman in the back amuses me. Can't tell if she's just doing a long distance photo bomb, and/or was just really happy to be in the same area as Alex (and yes, she could also be very happy to be in the area as Reiser and Pena).


----------



## RedTopsy

Late to the party. Thanks for pic Santress. 
Agree with everyone here, the hair is great. 

 Nice to have this film also to look forward to. I can hardly wait.

Oh my, Alex looks yummy:


----------



## bluebird8845

Fabulous pic, thanks Santress. It'll be great to see Alex in a comedy role? Albei the darker comedy. Some of the one liners he delivered in True Blood were just hilarious, so he definitely has that special comedy timing &#128536;


----------



## TwisterBaby

Alexander Skarsgard and Liam Hemsworth reportedly wanted for Steve Trevor role in Wonder Woman

http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/...ed-for-steve-trevor-role-in-wonder-woman.html


----------



## Idun

TwisterBaby said:


> Alexander Skarsgard and Liam Hemsworth reportedly wanted for Steve Trevor role in Wonder Woman
> 
> http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/...ed-for-steve-trevor-role-in-wonder-woman.html



That part would fit well into his portfolio right now IMO. Not the lead, but a big supporting role in another WB movie. Also a possible, if small, chance of him and Joel in the same movie at some point 

Also if Tarzan flops, he'll be attached to another franchise..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm down for that. I actually talked about that last month - that I was surprised WB hadn't put him in something smaller yet.

And Wonder Woman was my jam as a kid...I loved that show. Steve Trevor aka spy/army guy and ex lover of WW..means Alex in uniform. He has an interesting story/reincarnation in the WW universe.

Bring it on 

Edit: if I was planning WW as a satire I would totally bring in Ben Stiller to play the rival for the affections of the Amazonian Diana - Mer Man.....lol. (yes I kid you not).


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, thanks to the Sony emails we know his agent tried to shop him to Sony last year right before he left for London. This, to me, sounds like an agent who doesn't know if something else comes out of the WB association and keeps looking somewhere else.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I don't think it would be a bad thing to have a strong supporting role in a franchise, he still has exposure while not having the seemingly life long commitment like a lead does. I'm just not a fan of the way WB is rebooting their comics.
Though, if they could find a way for Alex and Jason Momoa to be in the same movie, on screen together most of, if not all of the time, I'd be fine with that.
Wouldn't even care about the quality of the script!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think it would be a bad thing to have a strong supporting role in a franchise, he still has exposure while not having the seemingly life long commitment like a lead does. I'm just not a fan of the way WB is rebooting their comics.
> Though, if they could find a way for Alex and Jason Momoa to be in the same movie, on screen together most of, if not all of the time, I'd be fine with that.
> Wouldn't even care about the quality of the script!



Agreed. Marvel Studios is doing it much better and I'm going to wait and see re: the casting choice for Wonder Woman. Initial reaction : not overly impressed but I could be wrong. 

On the upside...he could keep his WoE hair for the role.


----------



## Idun

I'm not impressed by DC either but the trailer for Batman vs Superman actually left me excited. They're going a new and different route, it seems to me - perhaps it won't be as bad.. Alex and Jason Mamoa in the same movie would defintely not be a bad move either


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I'm not impressed by DC either but the trailer for Batman vs Superman actually left me excited. They're going a new and different route, it seems to me - perhaps it won't be as bad.. Alex and Jason Mamoa in the same movie would defintely not be a bad move either




The trailer did nothing for me, really didn't. It didn't make me want to see this. Of course it doesn't help that I didn't like MoS, nor find Henry Cavill interesting. I actually like Affleck though.

And though Eastwood wasn't actually offered the part, but a chance to test for the part, still doesn't make the idea of Alex getting Scott E's leftovers any better:
Scott Eastwood is not playing Steve Trevor basically,  [he] had a choice: he could have a role in Suicide Squad  a smaller  role  or he could test for the male lead in Wonder Woman alongside guys  like Alexander Skarsgård and Liam Hemsworth. And he chose the Suicide  Squad role. So we dont know what that role is. Im told that hes  signed on for three pictures, but its not clear if Wonder Woman is  actually one of them.
Warner Bros. thinks hes going to be a big  star, hes obviously the son of Clint Eastwood who has made them a lot  of money it seems like the role of Steve Trevor is still open, and they  are not going back to those guys for testing now that they have a new  director.


http://screenrant.com/wonder-woman-movie-actors-steve-trevor-eastwood/

​And Liam Hemsworth?



I think WB likes Alex, but I'm getting the impression they don't know what to _do_ with him, he's got leading man looks, but can actually act and play a wide range of characters. Apparently this confuses the current crop of powers that be at WB.​


----------



## Idun

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think WB likes Alex, but I'm getting the impression they don't know what to _do_ with him, he's got leading man looks, but can actually act and play a wide range of characters. Apparently this confuses the current crop of powers that be at WB.



IMO WB is all over the place so I think it's more on them that it's on Alex. But again it's probably about what he's known as. So far I'm guessing to the big audience he's mostly (if not only) Eric Northman. It would be good with a big juicy part that showed off his acting skills before Tarzan. With all the superheros they've got on the way, perhaps it's something else they should find for him.


----------



## jooa

I get the impression that Alex doesn't want to be tied with something, even for three films and I don't know if he wants to be a superhero. He played very similar character for 7 years so I guess that it may be enough for him.

I'm sure that his agents have a problem with him. Alex probably doesn't want to play a hot guy in romantic comedies (but looks like one from them), he doesn't want to play characters like Eric Northman (but similar characters in today's cinema is plenty), he doesn't want to be too long in some show in tv and he doesn't want to be related to contracts for a long time. If I was one of his agents, I also would sought all known paths to assure him what he wants and his expectations are very demanding


----------



## Zola24

^ @jooa - I think you are quite right, Alex has very definite ideas about the roles he wishes to play, and more power to him  I'm also pleased that his name is appearing yet again in the mix, even if he isn't interested 

Eta: 



www.facebook.com/ASkarsLibrary


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I get the impression that Alex doesn't want to be tied with something, even for three films and I don't know if he wants to be a superhero. He played very similar character for 7 years so I guess that it may be enough for him.
> 
> I'm sure that his agents have a problem with him. *Alex probably doesn't want to play a hot guy in romantic comedies (but looks like one from them), he doesn't want to play characters like Eric Northman *(but similar characters in today's cinema is plenty), he doesn't want to be too long in some show in tv and he doesn't want to be related to contracts for a long time. If I was one of his agents, I also would sought all known paths to assure him what he wants and his expectations are very demanding



When he'd talk about the roles he was interested in, and the roles he was offered, this is what came up. 

It's not that he'd be against playing in a rom/com, etc., but I think he'd rather stay away from the cliched roles as much as possible. 

I'll mention that the press release on Tessa Thompson joining the cast of WOE indicates she's playing a former stripper involved with Alex's character. Stripper, and stripper involved with cop are cliched to me. However, since her previous acting choices indicate she's not interested in cliches, and we know Alex isn't, that there's more to this than just that. 

I don't think he'd say no to a role like Steve Trevor if the character were written as something more substantial. If you want the character to be arm candy to the female lead, in this case WW, then go for the pretty boys who can't act.



Zola24 said:


> ^ @jooa - I think you are quite right, Alex has very definite ideas about the roles he wishes to play, and more power to him  *I'm also pleased that his name is appearing yet again in the mix,* (even if he isn't interested), as he is an actor who definitely won't be forgotten



Yep, even hearing rumors again isn't necessarily bad thing, since for awhile there wasn't even that.


----------



## skarsbabe

I don't care for the super hero movies, and seriously how can they STILL be making them? I don't think that's his kind of film either, he shines in indies.

on another note for TB fans, Deborah Ann Woll is in the Daredevil show now - hubs is watching it, says she's really great as the female lead.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They're making them because there's a huge audience for them.No-one is forcing you to watch them, are they?

There's a time and place for all types of films (except The Human Centipede - put that in a box and jettison that ish to the never never..*shudder*)


----------



## Idun

I love superhero movies. Lots of people do. They make a sh*t ton of money at the box office too, which is no doubt why they keep coming  I don't see a problem with it, except that  for the fact that they are possibly stealing screentime from other movies being made - although I prefer superhero movies over not needed remakes for instance. Footloose, Karate Kid, Point Break - I prefer the originality and fantasy in superheros over dull remakes..


----------



## BagBerry13

There's is never a time and place for an Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## Idun

Or a Kevin James one.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol....ok.....true....those don't show up on my "must-see" movie list either


----------



## skarsbabe

or Tyler Perry movies. lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Idun said:


> I love superhero movies. Lots of people do. They make a sh*t ton of money at the box office too, which is no doubt why they keep coming  I* don't see a problem with it, except that  for the fact that they are possibly stealing screentime from other movies being made* - although I prefer superhero movies over not needed remakes for instance. Footloose, Karate Kid, Point Break - I prefer the originality and fantasy in superheros over dull remakes..



I do wonder if they'll be some burnout within a couple of years, there are so many of them now. 
Same with the YA adaptations. There's overkill. 

A case has been made, and I'm too lazy to find the sources, that it's these tentpole movies that help fund the other movies the studio might want to produce/buy but may not have a built in audience.



BagBerry13 said:


> There's is never a time and place for an Adam Sandler movie.





Idun said:


> Or a Kevin James one.



So, you'll not be standing in line at the first showing of Pixels this summer, which has both Adam and Kevin?

I'm glad that the comedy that Alex is doing is a dark one, and presumably more intelligent, than the Adam Sandler movies of the world. Not that there isn't a place for those, but there's more to comedy than that.


----------



## TwisterBaby

jooa said:


> I get the impression that Alex doesn't want to be tied with something, even for three films and I don't know if he wants to be a superhero. He played very similar character for 7 years so I guess that it may be enough for him. /QUOTE]
> 
> I just want to see topless Alex rescued by Wonder Woman, maybe carried off bridal style
> 
> His dad is committed to play Erik Selvig in the Avengers franchise so I can see Alex committing to a DC franchise.


----------



## Santress

Some nice new promo stills from *Straw Dogs* and one behind-the-scenes photo we've seen circulated before.

These are all from Rod Lurie's _private_ Facebook album.  The two promo stills he just shared today. Back when the behind-the-scenes pic circulated without a source, I contacted him and asked permission to post anything Alex-related from his page since he has a private page that only allows friends to view these pics.  I didn't think it was fair to circulate the photo without asking since his page is locked even though I'm on his friends list.

He told me "no problem" so I'm sharing the oldie with the 2 new ones he posted today.











Source & Huge Thanks to:  *Rod Lurie's Private Facebook*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nice one. Thanks for posting Sant. Good work.


----------



## giatona

These are great Santress thank you!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks Santress! He did look really good. Really really good.

As for the Tarzan screening, confidentially agreements being what they are people couldn't really say much about the movie. Plus, the power went out half way through.
Though there's a Twiharder who's now an Alex fan, so there's that.


 *A*     &#8207;@*teamtwi17*  

                 Alexander Skarsgard though  I have a new man crush 
                                                                                                         8:25 PM - 18 Apr 2015            
https://twitter.com/teamtwi17/status/589630876268556288


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks Santress! He did look really good. Really really good.
> 
> As for the Tarzan screening, confidentially agreements being what they are people couldn't really say much about the movie. Plus, the power went out half way through.
> *Though there's a Twiharder who's now an Alex fan, so there's that.*
> 
> 
> *A*     &#8207;@*teamtwi17*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard though  I have a new man crush
> 8:25 PM - 18 Apr 2015
> https://twitter.com/teamtwi17/status/589630876268556288



Well, that's the kind of fans you want. Calm and collected people, not freaking out at all.


----------



## OHVamp

I take that as a plus too, Buckeye. Wondering if the power outage was only in the theater... could that have been planned so as to not give away the entire movie plot, but to gage reaction to Tarzan in general? Or have I just jumped to a Mel Gibson conspiracy theory level?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm...Twitter and the IMDb boards might be where we see a leak, if any.

@OHVamp...probably just a regular outage but hey - stranger things have happened


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The power company is ComEd, so I go with regular garden variety power outage. Funny thing is, I'm having breaker issues in the apartment (whole house really) and the landlords are out of town. It's the aliens, probably! . I'm no longer in Chicago, but I'm rather familiar with ComEd, so maybe my house is having sympathy power issues with the theater.

There's another showing in Burbank tomorrow, so hopefully they'll be able to see the movie all the way through.

@Bag, bless the fan, she's just very enthusiastic about KStew!

I was hoping for something, some small tidbit.

From Santress's site:

"However, when Frydman and Lurie met with him, Skarsgård managed to quell  their concerns despite the pair&#8217;s initial reaction that in person his  lanky, metrosexual, unaffected appearance was not what they were looking  for. "

This type of thing always amuses/perplexes me. I like the way he looks in real life, I find him rather 'male', if that makes any sense. But this has been brought up before in interviews, because in real life he's not Eric Northman, or Brad Colbert, not the Alpha male, it seems to confuse people. And some of them seem to think that not being an alpha is being less 'male' or something.


----------



## OHVamp

I figured I was going rogue conspiracy theory. 

Surely someone will talk in LA!


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The power company is ComEd, so I go with regular garden variety power outage. Funny thing is, I'm having breaker issues in the apartment (whole house really) and the landlords are out of town. It's the aliens, probably! . I'm no longer in Chicago, but I'm rather familiar with ComEd, so maybe my house is having sympathy power issues with the theater.
> 
> There's another showing in Burbank tomorrow, so hopefully they'll be able to see the movie all the way through.
> 
> @Bag, bless the fan, she's just very enthusiastic about KStew!
> 
> I was hoping for something, some small tidbit.
> 
> From Santress's site:
> 
> "However, when Frydman and Lurie met with him, Skarsgård managed to quell  their concerns despite the pair&#8217;s initial reaction that in person his  lanky, metrosexual, unaffected appearance was not what they were looking  for. "
> 
> *This type of thing always amuses/perplexes me. *I like the way he looks in real life, I find him rather 'male', if that makes any sense. But this has been brought up before in interviews, because in real life he's not Eric Northman, or Brad Colbert, not the Alpha male, it seems to confuse people. And some of them seem to think that not being an alpha is being less 'male' or something.



I'm always confused and angered by the lack of imagination on the part of film people. First meeting he'll probably not show up in character but apparently there's so little imagination on the director's part that he can't see him in different clothes or posture to hire him. Seriously, that's why it's called acting. You become the character and convince people on set (or at an audition). Jeez!


----------



## OHVamp

Agree. It's called layers Hollywood! Even King Kong had acting layers FFS.


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm always confused and angered by the lack of imagination on the part of film people. First meeting he'll probably not show up in character but apparently there's so little imagination on the director's part that he can't see him in different clothes or posture to hire him. Seriously, that's why it's called acting. You become the character and convince people on set (or at an audition). Jeez!



The more I learn about how Hollywood works, the less I think it's the creative people that run it. Heck, it was probably navie thinking it ever, but I'm thinking they really don't have much of a say in the process of creating a movie


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> The more I learn about how Hollywood works, the less I think it's the creative people that run it. Heck, it was probably navie thinking it ever, but I'm thinking they really don't have much of a say in the process of creating a movie



Yeah but it was Lurie who said he had concerns and he's the director hence one of the creative people.
But you're right in part. I think casting directors have less to say when it comes to established actors than here.


----------



## a_sussan

I thought that movie people had some imagination but apparently not, well that shows how much I know about the industry.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> I thought that movie people had some imagination but apparently not, well that shows how much I know about the industry.



Oh, there are people in the movie industry with imagination, but Lurie doesn't appear to be one of them. He's a former a critic and a writer/director, you'd think he'd know about the whole concept of acting. But no.
And there are those who are in the money side of things who either don't care about the creative part, or who think it's hard to sell true creativity, unless it's an indie film or something.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Lurie's creativity was limited to his Twitter account  and remarks about Straw Dogs, feminism and the "hotness"of his lead actress, which was unsettling given the movie's subject matter.


----------



## Hannaheart

I jut saw the drector walked away from Wonder Woman


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

TwisterBaby said:


> I just want to see topless Alex rescued by Wonder Woman, maybe carried off bridal style
> 
> His dad is committed to play Erik Selvig in the Avengers franchise so I can see Alex committing to a DC franchise.



Just topless


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Hannaheart said:


> I jut saw the drector walked away from Wonder Woman



Thanks for the update Hannaheart.  I just read that Patty Jenkins will be directing WW.  She directed Monster and 2 The Killing episodes.  This is actually great news as I can see her throwing her vote towards casting Alex.


----------



## ChiquitaBanana

Someone post a naked picture of Alex before this becomes awkward


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whatevs.  Filming must be in full swing with WoE...no Coachella. I may be wrong but I think this is the first time since about 2010 he hasn't gone..

I expect a breakout of fan boy/ music nerd appearances after filming is done.

Edit:. It's cool Chiquita. Bag and I have a somewhat *passionate/fiery* relationship. Both as stubborn as a Brahma bull


----------



## OHVamp

Only hunk roles? Ahhh, gee. I wouldn't consider WoE, Hidden, Disconnect, or the Giver a hunk role. Tarzan is the exception perhaps, but then most actors wouldn't sniff at a big budget movie that would give them big time exposure and the opportunity to work with a successful director.


----------



## BagBerry13

OHVamp said:


> Only hunk roles? Ahhh, gee. I wouldn't consider WoE, Hidden, Disconnect, or the Giver a hunk role. Tarzan is the exception perhaps, but then most actors wouldn't sniff at a big budget movie that would give them big time exposure and the opportunity to work with a successful director.



We haven't seen anything of _Hidden_. The only pic I've seen of _WoE_ he looks pretty hunky too and _The Giver_, well, no comment.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Lurie's creativity was limited to his Twitter account  and remarks about Straw Dogs, feminism and the "hotness"of his lead actress, which was unsettling given the movie's subject matter.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whatevs.  Filming must be in full swing with WoE...no Coachella. I may be wrong but I think this is the first time since about 2010 he hasn't gone..
> 
> I expect a breakout of fan boy/ music nerd appearances after filming is done.
> 
> Edit:. It's cool Chiquita. Bag and I have a somewhat *passionate/fiery* relationship. *Both as stubborn as a Brahma bull *



Oh, I'd forgotten the embarrassment that was the Lurie Twitter feed during the run up to SD. 
And then didn't he show up on TB's set a couple of years ago? Goober.

I think this is the first year since before 2009 that he's not been to Coachella. 

You two? Stubborn? Really?  

ETA: The Hidden he lost some 16 pounds and they dressed him in very baggy clothes, so they weren't going for the hunk look. They tried to de-hunk him in Disconnect, but they didn't have enough time to really make that look, even with ill fitting clothes. But they're not 'hunk' roles or roles that emphasize his looks in a positive way. 

Tarzan is a role that does emphasize his looks and physicality, but considering who all is involved in this movie, I'm thinking there's more to it than just ogling his nearly naked body. Though, I'm sure I'll be doing that as well. 

OT: I finally get the house's electric issues sorted and then there's a neighborhood wide outage. Maybe it's my magnetic personality!


----------



## OHVamp

I understand your view Bag. It's cool. I'll stand by mine too that he tries not to only go for stud roles. From what images we've seen of Hidden, the guy looks like a walking cadaver. 

Mostly I'm hoping for some more leaked Tarzan comments after the LA viewing. That movie can go either way imo. Fingers crossed its successful.


----------



## BagBerry13

OHVamp said:


> I understand your view Bag. It's cool. I'll stand by mine too that he tries not to only go for stud roles. From what images we've seen of Hidden, the guy looks like a walking cadaver.
> 
> Mostly I'm hoping for some more leaked Tarzan comments after the LA viewing. That movie can go either way imo. Fingers crossed its successful.



I didn't say _he's_ the one going for hunky roles but if posters on here demand naked pictures of him what kind of image does he get? I know most people think differently but Hollywood does read these kind of forums and the impression they get is he's good for topless shots. And even though they make out their audience to be dumb the "ticket buyer of drinking age" (great quote!) can influence what is made and which actors are cast in it. Slowly but steadily. Because all Hollywood cares about is money.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for explaining more, Bag.  That's very true about some fans focussing only on his good looks, but I think we are pretty diverse here for the most part. I couldn't agree more about Hollywood pandering to "ticket buyers of drinking age". Thats why I say, "thank gawd for indie films"! I also get tired of Hollywood giving most of the plum roles to a handful of actors because it feels safe. And ageism. Don't get started on that.


----------



## BagBerry13

OHVamp said:


> Thanks for explaining more, Bag.  That's very true about some fans focussing only on his good looks, but I think we are pretty diverse here for the most part. I couldn't agree more about Hollywood pandering to "ticket buyers of drinking age". Thats why I say, "*thank gawd for indie films*"! I also get tired of Hollywood giving most of the plum roles to a handful of actors because it feels safe. And ageism. Don't get started on that.



You're preaching to the choir. I mainly go to indie cinemas that are most of the time scarcely filled. That's why I'm surprised when I go see a film like _Kingsman_ and the house is full and people are engaging (cheering and applauding). I'm so not used to that in my small little indie cinema.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I didn't say _he's_ the one going for hunky roles but if posters on here demand naked pictures of him what kind of image does he get? I know most people think differently but Hollywood does read these kind of forums and the impression they get is he's good for topless shots. And even though they make out their audience to be dumb the "ticket buyer of drinking age" (great quote!) can influence what is made and which actors are cast in it. Slowly but steadily. Because all Hollywood cares about is money.




This also explains why WB wants Scott Eastwood to be a thing: he can't really act and has the charisma of dirt, but he's an Eastwood! And he doesn't mind doing rom/coms or pap walks or going topless. He's 'easy' for the studios.

No wonder why Alex goes for indies.

Though I'm presuming he picked Tarzan for reasons other than 'I want to be a movie' star he's not unaware that there is going to be a marketing segment that's going to go to the 'look at that body!' factor and ignore the rest of it.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This also explains why WB wants Scott Eastwood to be a thing: he can't really act and has the charisma of dirt, but he's an Eastwood! And he doesn't mind doing rom/coms or pap walks or going topless. He's 'easy' for the studios.
> 
> No wonder why Alex goes for indies.



I don't even find him attractive. I just don't get it. And it was over for me the minute he spilled the beans on how Kutcher cheated with his girlfriend on Demi. Dude, too much information and too little class.


----------



## RedTopsy

In my opinion, the only real hunk role Alex has done _so far_ in Hollywood is
Eric Northman in True Blood,  the characters in his indies were not hunky. 
In Disconnect he was far from being a hunk.  
In WMK he was cute maybe, but not a stud. Neither in The East. 
But then again he can´t help that he is good looking and that people notice. He has 
screenpresence and charisma. 

A lot of the famous male actors in Hollywood have similar sex symbol status, 
just read on this forum (or IMDb)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't even find him attractive. I just don't get it. And it was over for me the minute he spilled the beans on how Kutcher cheated with his girlfriend on Demi. *Dude, too much information and too little class.*



What, you don't find attractive squinty, narcissistic famewhores trading in on the fame of the dbag, previously absentee father?

Which is another reason I like Alex, he may give boring interviews most of the time, but he does seem to know when to shut up and be professional.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> You're preaching to the choir. I mainly go to indie cinemas that are most of the time scarcely filled. That's why I'm surprised when I go see a film like _Kingsman_ and the house is full and people are engaging (cheering and applauding). I'm so not used to that in my small little indie cinema.



I agree. We go to indie films here, but maybe because where I live the cinemas are few and far between, most decent indie films get a good crowd - there's a push here too, to support local made indie films, and that goodwill extends to good foreign ones as well - and we have the CIFF here too so that helps with exposure to smaller films.

Kingsman was a cool film - an action, satire..and it was smart I thought. A nice surprise.

So far, I've enjoyed the indie's Alex has made - I do think it's hard to hide the way he looks. 

_Battleship_ was on TV here last night - I can understand what he was trying to do - step his foot into the world of the action/sci-fi blockbuster - but aside from the fact he looks good in it - that is one difficult film to watch - the script just isn't that good, and his co-stars' acting is really wooden. It was...just ok - for a night of brainless entertainment.

*Edit*: re Eastwood...I don't get his appeal. I looked - I just don't see it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I suspect Battleship didn't turn out quite the way he was expecting. But for him, he wasn't the lead and the pressure wasn't on him. And it goes back to his professionalism, I think he knew long before the release that it wasn't going to do well, but he did all the promo and didn't diss the movie or whine about it.

And the picture accompanying this article sums up my attitude toward my electric circuit breakers in my house, which went off yet again last night:

http://www.screendaily.com/pictures/636xAny/6/7/1/1216671_War-On-Everyone.JPG

(I can't get the darn thing to embed)

*Sony, Icon join John Michael McDonagh's 'War On Everyone'*

  20 April, 2015 | By Andreas Wiseman 

*EXCLUSIVE*: _Divergent_ star Theo James joins cast as shoot gets underway and first still is revealed.

 John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s follow-up to _Calvary_, *War On Everyone*, has rounded out cast and booked some key deals with the shoot now underway in New Mexico.
_Divergent_  star Theo James is the latest young talent to join McDonagh&#8217;s black  comedy, which has begun principal photography in Albuquerque.
Michael Peña (_Fury_), *Alexander Skarsgård* (_True Blood_)  and James are starring in the story of two corrupt cops who set out to  blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their  path&#8230;until they intimidate someone who is seemingly more dangerous than  they are. Or is he?
Joining in supporting roles are Tessa Thompson (_Dear White People_), Caleb Landry Jones (_X Men: First Class_), Paul Reiser (_Whiplash_), Stephanie Sigman (_Miss Bala_) and David Wilmot (_The Guard_).
Sony  Pictures Worldwide Acquisitions and Icon are among distributors to have  swooped on rights to the anticipated title sold by Bankside Films, with  the former acquiring for Latin America, Benelux, Spain, Portugal,  Scandinavia, Eastern Europe and a handful of other international  territories.
Icon Films will distribute in the UK while Icon Film Distribution is to handle in Australia/New Zealand.
McDonagh said: &#8220;It gives me great pleasure to declare _War on Everyone_  with my fellow combatants, Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård. We  look forward to the battles ahead, and we will go on with a spirit that  fears nothing. That&#8217;s Homer, by the way.&#8221;
The action-comedy is McDonagh&#8217;s follow-up to acclaimed drama _Calvary_, starring Brendan Gleeson, and offbeat comedy _The Guard_, also starring Gleeson, with Don Cheadle.
The film is produced by Chris Clark (_Calvary_) and Flora Fernandez Marengo (_Calvary_) for Reprisal Films, in conjunction with Phil Hunt and Compton Ross for Head Gear Films with the support of the BFI Film Fund.
Behind-the-scenes talent on the film is led by cinematographer Bobby Bukowski (_99 Homes_), production designer Wynn Thomas (_A Beautiful Mind_), costume designer Terry Anderson (_Jane Got a Gun_) and casting by Sarah Finn (_Guardians of the Galaxy_).
Elizabeth Eves (Calvary) is co-producer and Alton Walpole (_Crazy Heart_) line produces.
Bankside is co-representing domestic rights with CAA and UTA jointly.


http://www.screendaily.com/news/sony-joins-john-michael-mcdonaghs-war-on-everyone/5086728.article


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great info BC. Encouraging to see the depth of talent behind the scenes as well.


----------



## Santress

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I suspect Battleship didn't turn out quite the way he was expecting. But for him, he wasn't the lead and the pressure wasn't on him. And it goes back to his professionalism, I think he knew long before the release that it wasn't going to do well, but he did all the promo and didn't diss the movie or whine about it.
> 
> And the picture accompanying this article sums up my attitude toward my electric circuit breakers in my house, which went off yet again last night:
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/pictures/636xAny/6/7/1/1216671_War-On-Everyone.JPG
> 
> (I can't get the darn thing to embed)
> 
> *Sony, Icon join John Michael McDonagh's 'War On Everyone'*
> 
> 20 April, 2015 | By Andreas Wiseman
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE*: _Divergent_ star Theo James joins cast as shoot gets underway and first still is revealed.
> 
> John Michael McDonaghs follow-up to _Calvary_, *War On Everyone*, has rounded out cast and booked some key deals with the shoot now underway in New Mexico.
> _Divergent_  star Theo James is the latest young talent to join McDonaghs black  comedy, which has begun principal photography in Albuquerque.
> Michael Peña (_Fury_), *Alexander Skarsgård* (_True Blood_)  and James are starring in the story of two corrupt cops who set out to  blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their  pathuntil they intimidate someone who is seemingly more dangerous than  they are. Or is he?
> Joining in supporting roles are Tessa Thompson (_Dear White People_), Caleb Landry Jones (_X Men: First Class_), Paul Reiser (_Whiplash_), Stephanie Sigman (_Miss Bala_) and David Wilmot (_The Guard_).
> Sony  Pictures Worldwide Acquisitions and Icon are among distributors to have  swooped on rights to the anticipated title sold by Bankside Films, with  the former acquiring for Latin America, Benelux, Spain, Portugal,  Scandinavia, Eastern Europe and a handful of other international  territories.
> Icon Films will distribute in the UK while Icon Film Distribution is to handle in Australia/New Zealand.
> McDonagh said: It gives me great pleasure to declare _War on Everyone_  with my fellow combatants, Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård. We  look forward to the battles ahead, and we will go on with a spirit that  fears nothing. Thats Homer, by the way.
> The action-comedy is McDonaghs follow-up to acclaimed drama _Calvary_, starring Brendan Gleeson, and offbeat comedy _The Guard_, also starring Gleeson, with Don Cheadle.
> The film is produced by Chris Clark (_Calvary_) and Flora Fernandez Marengo (_Calvary_) for Reprisal Films, in conjunction with Phil Hunt and Compton Ross for Head Gear Films with the support of the BFI Film Fund.
> Behind-the-scenes talent on the film is led by cinematographer Bobby Bukowski (_99 Homes_), production designer Wynn Thomas (_A Beautiful Mind_), costume designer Terry Anderson (_Jane Got a Gun_) and casting by Sarah Finn (_Guardians of the Galaxy_).
> Elizabeth Eves (Calvary) is co-producer and Alton Walpole (_Crazy Heart_) line produces.
> Bankside is co-representing domestic rights with CAA and UTA jointly.
> 
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/sony-joins-john-michael-mcdonaghs-war-on-everyone/5086728.article


Thanks, Buckeye! What a nice surprise to wake up to.
They gave us a really nice sized pic too.

Super, Super HQ pic from the article (open in new tab to see fuller size, it's huge!):


----------



## Idun

Tack Santress!


----------



## OHVamp

All very good summations on Askars being a very talented actor as well as a hunky one. 

I dont get to see indie films in a theater locally either. Which is sad, but I understand having to put fannies in the seats to pay bills. I either drive 90 miles to a big city or wait for cable release. 

I sure thought we'd get some gossip from the LA viewing of Tarzan. Maybe later something will leak out.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye! What a nice surprise to wake up to.
> They gave us a really nice sized pic too.
> 
> Super, Super HQ pic from the article (open in new tab to see fuller size, it's huge!):



What's better than naked ASkars 3-piece suit ASkars

Love Jon McDonagh short The Second Death
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9-T10032vs

Great line from McDonagh 
It gives me great pleasure to declare War on Everyone with my fellow combatants, Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård. We look forward to the battles ahead, and we will go on with a spirit that fears nothing. Thats Homer, by the way.

OH i so want to see this film


----------



## TwisterBaby

ChiquitaBanana said:


> Just topless



Thank you, will add that to my Alexander Fantasy File


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the new pic and info from WOE. 
Love to see Alex in a suit, 3-piece and all.


----------



## OHVamp

TwisterBaby said:


> What's better than naked ASkars 3-piece suit ASkars
> 
> Love Jon McDonagh short The Second Death
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9-T10032vs
> 
> Great line from McDonagh
> It gives me great pleasure to declare War on Everyone with my fellow combatants, Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård. We look forward to the battles ahead, and we will go on with a spirit that fears nothing. Thats Homer, by the way.
> 
> OH i so want to see this film



I liked "Ned Kelly" McDonagh did too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OHVamp said:


> I liked "Ned Kelly" McDonagh did too.



I didn't realise he did that film, directed by Aussie Gregor Jordan with Heath Ledger as Ned.

My hope WoE will be great just went up a notch.


----------



## Zola24

Tku so much *Buckeye* and *Santress* - lv the photo  I'm so tempted to make that photo my avi as it pretty much summarises my view on life some days  Jeez as if I wasn't excited enough about this movie already


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Buckeye ans Santress for updates and pics.


----------



## skarsbabe

Lovely man ring he's got there!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> All very good summations on Askars being a very talented actor as well as a hunky one.
> 
> I dont get to see indie films in a theater locally either. Which is sad, but I understand having to put fannies in the seats to pay bills. I either drive 90 miles to a big city or wait for cable release.
> 
> *I sure thought we'd get some gossip from the LA viewing of Tarzan. Maybe later something will leak out.*



LA screening is tonight LA time. Everyone will have had to sign a non-disclosure agreement, but hopefully they'll at least be able to see the whole film and perhaps some will say at least whether they liked it or not.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I didn't realise he did that film, directed by Aussie Gregor Jordan with Heath Ledger as Ned.
> 
> My hope WoE will be great just went up a notch.



There really is some very good talent with this movie. While I'm not impressed by Theo James, perhaps being surrounded by this talent he'll up his acting game.



Zola24 said:


> Tku so much *Buckeye* and *Santress* - lv the photo  I'm so tempted to make that photo my avi as it pretty much *summarises my view on life some days*  Jeez as if I wasn't excited enough about this movie already




Yes, yes it does!  

ETA: 

I didn't see this in the original article that I posted, but when Googling I found this on the  ABQ journal (and all its typing issues):

"According to the New Mexico Film Office, &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221;  will film in and around Albuquerque, from early April until mid-May  2015.
 Production will the move to Reykjavik, Iceland, for its final week of filming."


http://www.abqjournal.com/572374/bl...gs-theo-james-alexander-skarsgard-to-abq.html


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks Buckeye. I thought the screening was yesterday.

@Free. I agree about getting more excited WoE too after I looked up what else McDonagh was involved with. Ned Kelly didn't get a lot of press here, but it was a good film I thought. WoE has some real possibilities to me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

McDonagh does have a good rep, it seems:

There are few writer/directors that can balance dark drama with incisive wit, but *John Michael McDonagh* is one of them. With just two films &#8212; "The Guard" and "Calvary,"  both of which could probably use a bit more attention &#8212; he's  established himself as a filmmaker who can handle a variety of tones  with deft ease, while creating distinct, memorable characters. And his  latest is his biggest effort to date.
Filming has started on the perfectly titled "*War On Everyone*," and the first cheeky image is here. *Michael Peña*,* Alexander Skarsgård*, Theo James, Tessa Thompson, Caleb Landry Jones, Paul Reiser, Stephanie Sigman, and David Wilmot  star in the action-comedy about two crooked cops who blackmail everyone  they can, until one criminal proves to be more difficult to handle than  they anticipated. So yes, we're very, very stoked on this one.
READ MORE: Review: John Michael McDonagh's 'Calvary' Starring Brendan Gleeson, Chris O'Dowd, And Kelly Reilly
No word yet on a release date, but keep your eyes peeled for this one in 2016. [Screen Daily]

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...hn-michael-mcdonaghs-war-on-everyone-20150420


Any day John Michael McDonagh gets to work on a film set is a good  day in our book so it&#8217;s a thrill to share a first look at the Calvary and The Guard man&#8217;s latest project, *War On Everyone*, as he cranks the cameras in New Mexico. Click on the image below for a closer look. 
      empireonline.com/images/image_index/hw120/90511.jpg     No word yet on how this one will compare tonally with the balance of  the comedic and the melancholy in his previous work. It&#8217;s billed as a  black action-comedy that sees Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s  bent cops (_pictured above_) looking to blackmail and generally  stitch up all the felons they cross paths with. Unluckily for them, they  run up against someone who&#8217;s even more dangerous and unscrupulous than  they are. "Or is he?", asks the synopsis intriguingly.
McDonagh has also been doing a spot of HR on the film, signing up Divergent&#8217;s  Theo James for an unspecified role. &#8220;It gives me great pleasure to  declare War on Everyone with my fellow combatants, Michael Peña and  Alexander Skarsgård,&#8221; says the writer/director. "We look forward to the  battles ahead, and we will go on with a spirit that fears nothing.  That&#8217;s Homer, by the way.&#8221;
Also aboard are Tessa Thompson, Caleb  Landry Jones, Paul Reiser, Spectre&#8217;s Stephanie Sigman and McDonagh&#8217;s old  The Guard cohort David Wilmot. No Brendan Gleeson, alas, but you can&#8217;t  have it all.
With a distribution deals already in place and the shoot underway in Albuquerque, expect to see this one early next year.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44056


From The Guard to Calvary, writer/director John Michael McDonagh has  been turning heads ever since his feature debut with Brendan Gleeson as a  rather... unusual cop in the back arse of Ireland.
Now he's  heading across the pond for his first Yankee production, a film called  War on Everyone which is about two corrupt cops who get more than they  bargained with they cross the path of a dangerous criminal. *Back when we spoke to McDonagh for Calvary in 2014, he seemed pretty sure the film was going to start shooting later that year with Garrett Hedlund and Michael Pena set to star.*
*Well  he was a third right, with the shoot in New Mexico only kicking off now  and the onscreen team of Pena and Swedish star Alexander Skarsgard.  Honestly, he's a better addition than the much younger Hedlund, and with  better acting chops.*Other folks along for the ride include Tessa  Thompson, Caleb Landry Jones, Paul Reiser and Irish actor David Wilmot.  Here's what McDonagh had to say at the start of production, in his own  unique style:
"It gives me great pleasure to declareWar on  Everyonewith my fellow combatants, Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård.  We look forward to the battles ahead, and we will go on with a spirit  that fears nothing. That&#8217;s Homer, by the way."
The production has  also released the first still of its two anti-heroes, which might give  you an idea of character dynamic as well.
*McDonagh is known for his short shoots so this could easily be finished  with post-production a few months and creeping towards release by late  2015.* More as we get it.

http://www.clickonline.com/movies/j...yone-stars-shooting--see-the-first-pic/29834/


----------



## TwisterBaby

my new avatar


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Oh sure. I'm going to Iceland in July, but they'll be long gone by then. Figures.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh sure. I'm going to Iceland in July, but they'll be long gone by then. Figures.



Something to commiserate over a few cocktails when we do the Chateau earlier that month? 

Timing, it seems SS, is everything


----------



## Kitkath70

Just to put a picture with the story, I think these are the boots Alexa bought with Alex.

https://instagram.com/p/1tflUAmoZU/?taken-by=chungalexa

Looks like she flew to London yesterday.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Something to commiserate over a few cocktails when we do the Chateau earlier that month?
> 
> Timing, it seems SS, is everything


Indeed Free.  Many cocktails.


----------



## Henares

I like very much your new avatar, Twisterbaby


----------



## Henares

I don´t know if i like this from Mr. Moyer.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *LA screening is tonight LA time*. Everyone will have had to sign a non-disclosure agreement, but hopefully they'll at least be able to see the whole film and perhaps some will say at least whether they liked it or not.
> 
> There really is some very good talent with this movie. While I'm not impressed by Theo James, perhaps being surrounded by this talent he'll up his acting game.
> 
> Yes, yes it does!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I didn't see this in the original article that I posted, but when Googling I found this on the  ABQ journal (and all its typing issues):
> 
> "According to the New Mexico Film Office, &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221;  will film in and around Albuquerque, from early April until mid-May  2015.
> *Production will the move to Reykjavik, Iceland, for its final week of filming.*"
> 
> 
> http://www.abqjournal.com/572374/bl...gs-theo-james-alexander-skarsgard-to-abq.html





BuckeyeChicago said:


> McDonagh does have a good rep, it seems:



Hiya Buckeye  Tku. So glad you got your power back, but hey, now you've got me worried (lol) I want you to post a  every day until all your leccie problems are fixed. Stay safe 

And a shout out to *Free* and *Sydneygirl* and *all Australians in the Sydney* *area*, you stay safe too &#9829;x

I'm so pleased Alex may be returning to film in Iceland  I wonder if he'll go hiking again - no boot mishaps this time, hey! 

(Eta: Tku for the McDonagh info  Yes, he does have a very good reputation  I am so excited about WoE :'D)

I completely forgot about the Tarzan LA screening  I did a quick twitter search and 'cos of tpf's image limits I'll post the results separately 




TwisterBaby said:


> my new avatar 'yahoo:



Lv your new avi :giggles: but I think Terry needs a shave, I need to see more of his lovely face 




Kitkath70 said:


> Just to put a picture with the story, I think these are the boots Alexa bought with Alex.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1tflUAmoZU/?taken-by=chungalexa
> 
> Looks like she flew to London yesterday.



I lv those boots - jealous much! 




Henares said:


> I don´t know if i like this from Mr. Moyer.



Tku for the photo  Yes, I'm a bit "Umm" too  (I think SMandAP have always had a little bit of professional jealousy, but oh maybe, Idk?)


----------



## Zola24

I did a quick google/twitter search of 'Tarzan' and this is all I've got  Not what I was hoping to see  still it is only one guy, so maybe, Idk I'm not that interested, (apart from AS, obv), in Tarzan either, so I really hope others are, and surely when the pr kicks in, huge excitement and interest will be generated 









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Oh what a sweetie. I hope she enjoyed the movie


----------



## Zola24

Oh, and I couldn't resist this in all my google searching  Sorry, lol 




(I had to post separately 'cos of that img limit thing, grr! Oh wait Alex/Terry is expressing my feelings perfectly )


Eta: Hey, I've just realised *Santress* hasn't posted her fab edits either! Tku so much sweet lady, I lv them :'D





























santress.tumblr.com/post/116902498788/fresh-off-the-press-the-first-promo-pic-of-alex


----------



## RedTopsy

^  lol

Zola, same feeling for me.  


It´s to early to draw any conclusion based on this persons opinon. There is still so much
left to do with the postproduction. I hope Yates got a lot of useful feedback from the
screenings and the marketing will be very important for success. I hope WB gets it 
right. Tarzan is _the film_ I´m waiting for.


----------



## Idun

Does anyone know what Hinny scenes mean?


----------



## jooa

Hinny means Harry Potter & Ginny Weasley  This girl is a huge fan of Hinny and she and many, many more fans of this couple hate David Yates for "ruined" the pair in his films


----------



## mik1986

Thank you Santress for the pictures ! Askars looks HOT!


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> I did a quick google/twitter search of 'Tarzan' and this is all I've got  Not what I was hoping to see  still it is only one guy, so maybe, Idk I'm not that interested, (apart from AS, obv), in Tarzan either, so I really hope others are, and surely when the pr kicks in, huge excitement and interest will be generated
> 
> View attachment 2969852
> 
> View attachment 2969853
> 
> View attachment 2969854
> 
> View attachment 2969855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a sweetie. I hope she enjoyed the movie



Thanks, Zola. His comment about not liking the role, it's the "first interaction I've had with any type of Tarzan" made me sad. What kind of a childhood did he have to not have even seen Disney's Tarzan?



Idun said:


> Does anyone know what Hinny scenes mean?





jooa said:


> Hinny means Harry Potter & Ginny Weasley  This girl is a huge fan of Hinny and she and many, many more fans of this couple hate David Yates for "ruined" the pair in his films



I thought they were talking about a** scenes, specifically, naked a** scenes.  Where I  grew up, people used to use the word hinney, hinny (not sure of the spelling) as another word for butt.


----------



## Idun

jooa said:


> Hinny means Harry Potter & Ginny Weasley  This girl is a huge fan of Hinny and she and many, many more fans of this couple hate David Yates for "ruined" the pair in his films



So in this context it means - romance? If so, that's just a good thing IMO but I guess it's hard to know when it's just the opinion of one person.


----------



## jooa

I think that it doesn't mean anything in the context of the film and it's just another jab toward David Yates. It's probably bad "joke" of the kind like about Chuck Norris


----------



## OHVamp

Hinny in my area mean a person's rear end. I took it as the person was looking for more nudity. I wouldn't take this person's critique too seriously. Time will tell.


----------



## Henares

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14296523874188&key=d2f6dc3d61fd72ef48d01980d6bfec29&libId=i8rt593q01000o08000DAer8hbl2e6sqz&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fskarsgard.yuku.com%2Ftopic%2F866%2FYour-ChoiceAlex-Photos-Fan-Art-Gifs-and-Videos2015%3Fpage%3D7%23.VTa9O62bvMw&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fpbt1.tumblr.com%2F&title=Your%20Choice--Alex%20Photos%2C%20Fan%20Art%2C%20Gifs%20and%20Videos--2015%20in%20Alexander%20Skarsgard%20Forum&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fpbt1.tumblr.com%2F
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...015 in Alexander Skarsgard Forum&txt=skarsjoy

And thank you, Noell Murrain.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh sure. I'm going to Iceland in July, but they'll be long gone by then. Figures.



Surely there's some way that the date can be changed, after all, this is important! 



Henares said:


> I don´t know if i like this from Mr. Moyer.




I like it, it does fit in with Stephen's sense of humor. I know that there's been scuttlebutt that SM/AP are jealous of Alex, but I think SM does like him.



Zola24 said:


> Hiya Buckeye  Tku. So glad you got your power back, but hey, now you've got me worried (lol) I want you to post a  every day until all your leccie problems are fixed. Stay safe
> 
> *And a shout out to Free and Sydneygirl and all Australians in the Sydney area, you stay safe too &#9829;x
> *
> I'm so pleased Alex may be returning to film in Iceland  I wonder if he'll go hiking again - no boot mishaps this time, hey!
> 
> (Eta: Tku for the McDonagh info  Yes, he does have a very good reputation  I am so excited about WoE :'D)
> 
> I completely forgot about the *Tarzan LA screening*  I did a quick twitter search and 'cos of tpf's image limits I'll post the results separately
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the photo  Yes, I'm a bit "Umm" too  (I think SMandAP have always had a little bit of professional jealousy, but oh maybe, Idk?)



So far no outages for two days. (keeps fingers crossed)

And just looked at the SMH site, yikes! Stay safe and dry everyone!

As for Tarzan, I knew, even if what info came from the screening was four tweets of "I loved it, green screen and all!" it still might not be representative of the other members of the audience. 

I'm presuming that Yates and WB have enough prior experience dealing with screenings to filter out the useful comments, and ignore the oddballs, like the 'Hinny' person.

I doubt these are the only screenings they'll have this year. And the vast majority of movie goers aren't paying attention to it this far in advance anyway.


----------



## OHVamp

I don't know much about big fandoms, because I'd never heard the Hinny expression about Harry Potter. Tarzan is a different franchise. Some fans just can't move on I guess. 

Not sure how I feel about Moyer's post. I may never have liked Bill's character on TB, but I did think SM was a decent and funny sort. IMO why post anything that could be seen as derogatory about another actor at all? Would he have found it funny if this was posted about him... "Great guy who had the smarts to marry the boss"? Making a joke at someone's else's expense is seldom classy.


----------



## AB Negative

If Moyer recently saw Alex (when in London?), it may be an inside joke and acceptable.  But if this post just came out of the blue, I don't understand it.  He seemed to be sober all of the time he was getting his bod in shape for Tarzan.


----------



## ml44

I don't think he meant anything bad. He's joking and maybe he knows something we don't. But that's just me.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think Stephen was just calling Alex goofy and maybe a bit clumbsy.  I think it was Kirsten Dunst that called him goofy too and said that he was a child in a grown man's body.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> I don't know much about big fandoms, because I'd never heard the Hinny expression about Harry Potter. Tarzan is a different franchise. Some fans just can't move on I guess.
> 
> *Not sure how I feel about Moyer's post.* I may never have liked Bill's character on TB, but I did think SM was a decent and funny sort. I*MO why post anything that could be seen as derogatory* about another actor at all? Would he have found it funny if this was posted about him... "Great guy who had the smarts to marry the boss"? Making a joke at someone's else's expense is seldom classy.





Kitkath70 said:


> I think Stephen was just calling Alex goofy and maybe a bit clumbsy.  I* think it was Kirsten Dunst that called him goofy* too and said that he was a child in a grown man's body.



He wasn't being derogatory, he was joking.

While Alex has been pretty sober the last year, his being drunk in public hasn't been unusual.
And yes, in the Men's Journal interview Kristen referred to him as 'almost like a puppy in a body that's too big for him'. The interviewer refers to him as awkward.
http://askarsgard.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/MensJournal-2.jpg

And that's also what Stephen could be referring to as well, not necessarily Alex equals drunk, but that his normal mannerisms in private do not equal the physical way that we often see him on film. Puppies often are adorably physical awkward, almost drunk-seeming at times.

I think that this quote from SM came from a online interview where he was asked questions from fans, and Alex's name probably came up. I think interpreting it as a swipe against Alex is making a mountain out of molehill because of lingering resentments over TB. JMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ I think you pretty much nailed it BC.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If that quote had come from Brian Buckner, who's a talentless, humorless hack, I'd be reading more into it.


----------



## OHVamp

You all make me feel better about his joke post. Thanks.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If that quote had come from Brian Buckner, who's a talentless, humorless hack, I'd be reading more into it.



Yep. Stephen and Alex seem to have a good relationship. I think some fans are a bit sensitive because it plays into his occasional foray into drunken fanboy fun and concern trolling in the past of his drinking/My's issues.

Take the word drunk out of it, no-one would have worried.

I think it's sort of.....nothing..lol. Funny but...nothing


----------



## TwisterBaby

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If that quote had come from Brian Buckner, who's a talentless, humorless hack, I'd be reading more into it.



Is he the one who ruined True Blood.... Billith


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Billith was really Alan Ball's creation, since it happened at the very end of S5, which was Ball's last. Buckner took over as show runner about 4 episodes into S6. And proceeded to ruin it.
We'll always have the previous seasons of TB to look back upon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## TwisterBaby

I'm going to rewatch the show but stop right after Eric sucks the heart at the The Moon Goddess Emporium.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Love the next scene, with PAM 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXMcN6wum3w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I know this is beating the dead horse, but when I saw that meme with Stephen, I didn't assume he either said it or put it out there (rather that someone just made it and posted it somewhere).  Someone linked it back to him by replying using his handle, but does anyone actually know if it is his quote? It honestly doesn't seem like the stuff he tweets or posts on instagram.  Which is mostly about whatever sports team he's following that day. If it is, agree, I can't believe he meant it any fashion other than a throwaway.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

As far as I can tell the person who posted this is a major TB/SM fan who follows, and is followed, by many of the TB people, including Stephen and Anna.
He did a Weev (that media app) interview on the 16th, which is where the screen cap is from. So I believe that the quote is real, even though I can't find a copy of the video, but that's probably where it's from.


----------



## Greeta129

I agree the quote is real , read a summary of the interview and his comment was the answer to the question what is AS really like . I don't think his response was derogatory , it read more endearing/affectionate to me . I think they were/are friends and neither would think this comment inappropriate .


----------



## BagBerry13

You guys really have too much time. If "drunk puppy" is the worst someone could call him than the world is fine.


----------



## Santress

First promo poster for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





Source:  http://www.theposterhouse.co.uk/diary-of-a-teenage-girl/


----------



## sweetpealil

Santress said:


> First promo poster for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  http://www.theposterhouse.co.uk/diary-of-a-teenage-girl/



So "GROOVY"!  Thanks Santress!

So... I'll admit to being old enough to be Alex's mom! I was Bel's character's age through the 70's.  Bell bottoms, moustaches, sideburns, oh my!  It amazes me that even the font they used for the actor's names evokes memories for me. 

I can't wait to see Alex in this!


----------



## OHVamp

Pornastache!!

Me too Sweetpealil


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pic Santress!

Alex looks very yummy. 
I so want to see this film, love the clothes and 70s style.
It´s a long time to wait until release.  
and I`m still waiting for the filmtrailer.....


----------



## Santress

^yw.

Nice oldie but goodie from *Coachella 2012*:





"#fbf to 3 years ago when I touched Alexandar Skarsgårds butt at Coachella 

#great butt #literal angel #true blood #coachella."

http://adarkershadeofred.tumblr.com/post/117276078277/fbf-to-3-years-ago-when-i-touched-alexandar

a.k.a.

*ericatlady* @ instagr.am

https://instagram.com/p/13v0yGNx0b/?taken-by=ericatlady


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much Santress!!!!
Happy saturday to all of you!!!





Source: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...                                axelmissouri


----------



## TwisterBaby

Thanks Santress

I  u 2 Henares


----------



## Nyota

One of my favorite ASkars clips, thank u TwisterBaby:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSPemePom0w


----------



## Zola24

Tku everyone for all the above  Jeez it's so quiet :tumbleweed: that AHS fancast rumour won't quite die ush: and it seems no-one in Albuquerque knows how to operate their cells 

















> justwandering-neverlost:
> 
> This just needed to be done



:'D


----------



## TwisterBaby

Nyota said:


> One of my favorite ASkars clips, thank u TwisterBaby:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSPemePom0w



"Auto-ZOOOM"
my fav as well


----------



## bluebird8845

Thank you peeps for the updates. I was starting to worry id been blocked from the forum as it was so quiet!!

I know what you mean about the AHS rumour, it was all over Twitter again last night.

Hopefully people in Albq will figure out how to do updates soon &#128521;


----------



## Santress

A nice *True Blood *Tuesday set pic fresh off instagram to tide us over while we're waiting for some new *War on Everyone* pics :





&#8220;True Blood Tuesday. What a fun show to be apart of amazing cast crew and well makeup department. Makeup on Alexander Skarsgard by @rockyfaulkner & Brian Penikas #truebie #true blood #TBT #Alexander Skarsgard #hep v #makeup artist #set life #veins #true to the end.&#8221;

-*rockyfaulkner* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you* Santress!*!!!


----------



## Nyota

TwisterBaby said:


> "Auto-ZOOOM"
> my fav as well



my fav is "sehr schön" and "tschüss". Actually his german is very good, once saw an interview he did partial in german, he has a very good pronunciation. 


@Zola, AHS rumors? Anything u can share with us?


----------



## flake99

It's old but pic from Instagram 2 weeks ago by makeupbybrigette 
https://instagram.com/p/1lLlZEx00F/?taken-by=makeupbybrigette 

_ '__#FBF__ to me my big puppy Alex Scarsgard holding the Swedish Fish we kept in his make up bag for 7 seasons __#tbfamily__#mua__#setlife__#lovemyjob__'_


----------



## BagBerry13

Nyota said:


> my fav is "sehr schön" and "tschüss". Actually his german is very good, once saw an interview he did partial in german, *he has a very good pronunciation*.
> 
> 
> @Zola, AHS rumors? Anything u can share with us?



Except for the 'ch' but no one gets that right. It always separates the native speaker from the foreigner.


----------



## Nyota

BagBerry13 said:


> Except for the 'ch' but no one gets that right. It always separates the native speaker from the foreigner.



absolute right BagBerry, the only ones getting close are the Scots cause gaelic has the same sound, but other than that...
I don´t wanna know what funny sounds I make in other languages...


----------



## Henares

Thank you!!!!!
Do you know what is this?????:lolots::lolots:





http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...n Alexander Skarsgard Forum&txt=vikingwenches


----------



## BagBerry13

Nyota said:


> absolute right BagBerry, the only ones getting close are the Scots cause gaelic has the same sound, but other than that...
> I don´t wanna know what funny sounds I make in other languages...



True! I've got a few British profs who got it down but they already live here for around 20 years. Though our American profs who live the same amount of time here can hardly hide their "rolling r" or get the Umlaute right so it must be specifically about the British English pronunciation.

Well, we're famous for our 'th', aren't we?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> A nice True Blood Tuesday set pic fresh off instagram to tide us over while we're waiting for some new War on Everyone pics



Tku Santress  not that we're objectifying the guy or anything 



bluebird8845 said:


> Thank you peeps for the updates. I was starting to worry id been blocked from the forum as it was so quiet!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the AHS rumour, it was all over Twitter again last night.
> 
> Hopefully people in Albq will figure out how to do updates soon &#65533;&#65533;





Nyota said:


> my fav is "sehr schön" and "tschüss". Actually his german is very good, once saw an interview he did partial in german, he has a very good pronunciation.
> 
> @Zola, *AHS rumors?* Anything u can share with us?



Nothing new at all. Just that fancast http://www.imdb.com/list/ls073111084/ seems to have been picked up again and was all over tumblr yesterday too  http://www.ibtimes.co.in/american-h...aled-who-are-you-most-excited-see-poll-630237




flake99 said:


> It's old but pic from Instagram 2 weeks ago by makeupbybrigette



Tku so much for the photo - I lv it 




Henares said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> Do you know what is this?????:



It's from the Battleship pr - it may have been a **** movie, but jeez the pr was so good  Alexander Skarsgård always too kool for skool 


Battleship - World Tour with Peter Berg: "Helicopter Ride"
battleshipmovie / 30 Apr 2012


----------



## Nyota

Well, we're famous for our 'th', aren't we? [/QUOTE]

yes we are 

and the Umlaut is quite a challenge as well as `der, die, das´

but to get back to topic: (and here is your quoted `ch´)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHYB375NHrA


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the 'new' pics from last season. It must have been a terrible job, spending all that time applying the hep v veins. 

I note that she calls him a 'big puppy' and can't spell/type his name correctly.

The AHS rumors, no one sources anything anymore, do they? Or does IBT not know the difference between fan lists/pages and more 'official' pages on IMDB?

ETA: German pronunciation, never got that good at it, but I hated the tenses. But as for pronunciation, English can be downright weird and inconsistent.


----------



## Henares

Zola! Thank you for the clips too, Nyota.
He doesn´t speak spanish, but he said, in a Battleship promo interview, "No sabía que las flores caminaran" and I


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the 'new' pics from last season. It must have been a terrible job, spending all that time applying the hep v veins.
> 
> I note that she calls him a 'big puppy' and can't spell/type his name correctly.
> 
> The AHS rumors, no one sources anything anymore, do they? Or does IBT not know the difference between fan lists/pages and more 'official' pages on IMDB?
> 
> ETA: German pronunciation, never got that good at it, *but I hated the tenses*. But as for pronunciation, English can be downright weird and inconsistent.



Tell me about it. Same in English. Why do you guys need anything else than simple past, simple present and simple future? Past perfect (and all the continuous tenses) my a*s!


----------



## OHVamp

Maybe it is true about AHS. Time will tell.

http://www.designntrend.com/article...rabe-angela-bassett-denis-ohare-returning.htm

http://www.mtv.com.au/american-horr...rsgard-to-star-in-american-horror-story-hotel


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Except for the 'ch' but no one gets that right. It always separates the native speaker from the foreigner.





BagBerry13 said:


> Tell me about it. Same in English. Why do you guys need anything else than simple past, simple present and simple future? Past perfect (and all the continuous tenses) my a*s!



What, you don't like future perfect tense? Weirdo! 



OHVamp said:


> Maybe it is true about AHS. Time will tell.
> 
> http://www.designntrend.com/article...rabe-angela-bassett-denis-ohare-returning.htm
> 
> http://www.mtv.com.au/american-horr...rsgard-to-star-in-american-horror-story-hotel




From what I can tell, they're all repeating what the IBT article wrote, which seems to have come from that fancasting listing from earlier this year.

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls073111084/

This isn't official, as there's been no word from either Alex's management or AHS producers. A lot of these new articles are just repeating what's already been written, and never confirmed. 

Could he be doing AHS? Sure, but until it actually comes from sources that actually know something, I'm not buying it.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Henares said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> Do you know what is this?????:lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...n Alexander Skarsgard Forum&txt=vikingwenches



Alex is doing his Techo Viking dance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf54VL10gGE

side note
For someone who's tone deaf Alex has a nice voice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6QxJ31b9p8


----------



## Zola24

The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 1

Alexander Skarsgard vs. Jack Falahee - voting link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/117640391494/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-1-alexander

Tku


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I am so out of the loop....who the *bleep* is Jack Falahee?


----------



## Slither

I have no clue, but he looks like he'll be a back shaver in his 50's, so no contest there.  Ever.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 1
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard vs. Jack Falahee - voting link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/117640391494/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-1-alexander
> 
> Tku




Thanks Zola for the link! 

Voted. 
Alex of course.  

and thanks for the updates and pics ladies.

This AHS-thing about Alex is all over Twitter. I guess time will tell. 
(I should ignore it for now )


Edit: Ok, the list of cast is corrected at this mediasite. 
(Alex not in the cast) 

http://www.best-horror-movies.com/n...r-story-hotel-actors-and-characters-corrected


----------



## ml44

I think Jack F. is on How to Get Away with Murder.


----------



## OHVamp

BuckeyeChicago said:


> From what I can tell, they're all repeating what the IBT article wrote, which seems to have come from that fancasting listing from earlier this year.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/list/ls073111084/
> 
> This isn't official, as there's been no word from either Alex's management or AHS producers. A lot of these new articles are just repeating what's already been written, and never confirmed.
> 
> Could he be doing AHS? Sure, but until it actually comes from sources that actually know something, I'm not buying it.



Good point and agree. That's why I'm in the "maybe" dept. It sure is getting traction now. Not that MTV is a bastion of truth. 

It does sound like a role he would like.


----------



## merita

I hope the AHS rumor turns out to be true.  It has a great cast and he would not be locked in long term.


----------



## TwisterBaby

FreeSpirit71 - Jack Falahee has had a few steamy gay sex scenes on "how to get away with murder".  My bro, who's gay lusts for him.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9D-7SxSKaQ

I know off topic


----------



## FreeSpirit71

TwisterBaby said:


> FreeSpirit71 - Jack Falahee has had a few steamy gay sex scenes on "how to get away with murder".  My bro, who's gay lusts for him.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9D-7SxSKaQ
> 
> I know off topic


Ah...okay. Thanks


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Nyota, Flake, Buckeye, Henares, Red, Vamp, Zola & Twister.

Michael David Friberg took this gorgeous portrait of Alex at *Sundance 2015*. The Library asked him a little while back if he'd be willing to share it on his tumblr and he posted this beautiful, HQ untagged version just now:





http://michaeldavidfriberg.tumblr.com/post/117722486837/alexander-skarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Slither said:


> I have no clue, but he looks like he'll be a back shaver in his 50's, so no contest there.  Ever.



This made me laugh a lot more than it probably should have. 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Nyota, Flake, Buckeye, Henares, Red, Vamp, Zola & Twister.
> 
> Michael David Friberg took this gorgeous portrait of Alex at *Sundance 2015*. The Library asked him a little while back if he'd be willing to share it on his tumblr and he posted this beautiful, HQ untagged version just now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://michaeldavidfriberg.tumblr.com/post/117722486837/alexander-skarsgard



Oh, thanks! Alex's photoshoots at this year's Sundance were very, very nice. I hold out hope that he'll do at least one new one for DOATG promo.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Michael David Friberg took this gorgeous portrait of Alex at Sundance 2015. The Library asked him a little while back if he'd be willing to share it on his tumblr and he posted this beautiful, HQ untagged version just now:



Tku Santress  That is a beautiful photo  Hq too


----------



## TwisterBaby

*The latest installment of American Horror Story has more stars than a &#8217;70s game show*


Michelle Pfeiffer, for instance, will play Martina McBride &#8211; not the country singer, but the previous owner of the Hotel. Lily Rabe is Annabelle Evergreen, the current owner of the hotel who is literally being driven crazy by the supernatural events she&#8217;s encountering there, and *Alexander Skarsgard will portray Joshua Evergreen, her husband*. Donald Sutherland is Father Abner Gates, a priest who visits the hotel to try to cleanse it of the evil spirits. Spoiler alert: it doesn&#8217;t go well. Chloe Sevigny is Lois Deon, a happy homemaker with a secretly dark past; and Michael Chiklis will play Dr. Nelson Brackett, an out-of-work scientist. Whew! Quite a star-studded list, and we&#8217;re not even finished

http://www.digitaltrends.com/movies/american-horror-story-hotel-full-cast/


----------



## VampFan

I don't know if the AHS rumors are true or not. I guess we'll have to wait and see. I saw this earlier today:

*'American Horror Story' Season 5 Cast: Michelle Pfeiffer, Alexander Skarsgard & More Rumors Likely Not True*

New rumors that have 'American Horror Story' fans buzzing are likely completely made up.
By Kevin Jacobsen, EnStars on Apr 29, 2015 04:17 PM EDT


Despite a new report claiming to know the cast and characters in FX's American Horror Story: Hotel, very little can be officially confirmed.

Many American Horror Story fans are excited about a recent report that goes into great detail about the characters various actors will be playing in Hotel, though there is some question to the validity of the piece. Coming from International Business Times, the report claims that actors like Michelle Pfeiffer, Donald Sutherland, Alexander Skarsgard and Tammy Blanchard will be in Hotel, though none of this is official.

The list also says that Sarah Paulson is playing Janis Joplin, which doesn't make sense considering Hotel is supposed to be set in the present day -- though with so many ghosts present on the show, anything is possible. However, American Horror Story co-creator Ryan Murphy said that Paulson will be playing the "baddest bad girl" in Hotel, which doesn't really add up with Joplin's personality.

Additionally, the list says Kathy Bates is playing the agent of Janis Joplin, which seems illogical considering Murphy has already said that her character will be running the hotel.

Most of this information seems to have come from an IMDb user named acrazey57, who has been responsible for making fake AHS cast lists before.

Until Murphy and company make official announcements, it is important for fans to take certain cast reports with a grain of salt. Very little has been confirmed yet, despite fans wanting to know more about the new season.

Here is an official breakdown of what we know so far about Hotel:

-Bates's character runs the hotel.

-Paulson's character is a "bad girl."

-Evan Peters' character has something to do with "Room 64," according to Murphy, though the meaning of this is not known yet.

-Other stars include Lady Gaga, Matt Bomer, Cheyenne Jackson, Wes Bentley and Chloë Sevigny.

More cast announcements are likely to come in the next few weeks or months.

American Horror Story: Hotel premieres in October on FX.

http://www.enstarz.com/articles/832...der-skarsgard-more-rumors-likely-not-true.htm


----------



## a_sussan

Thank Santress for lovely HQ pic and all for the latest news.


----------



## BagBerry13

AHS would be a great move. It's one of the few series that is each season equally good or even better. I'm a huge fan of it. And as it was said before he's not nailed down for long and he has been in New Orleans before.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> I don't know if the AHS rumors are true or not. I guess we'll have to wait and see. I saw this earlier today:
> 
> *'American Horror Story' Season 5 Cast: Michelle Pfeiffer, Alexander Skarsgard & More Rumors Likely Not True*
> 
> *New rumors that have 'American Horror Story' fans buzzing are likely completely made up.
> By Kevin Jacobsen, EnStars on Apr 29, 2015 04:17 PM ED*T
> 
> 
> Despite a new report claiming to know the cast and characters in FX's American Horror Story: Hotel, *very little can be officially confirmed.*
> 
> Many American Horror Story fans are excited about a recent report that goes into great detail about the characters various actors will be playing in Hotel, *though there is some question to the validity of the piece.* Coming from International Business Times, the report claims that actors like Michelle Pfeiffer, Donald Sutherland, Alexander Skarsgard and Tammy Blanchard will be in Hotel, *though none of this is official.*
> 
> The list also says that Sarah Paulson is playing Janis Joplin, which doesn't make sense considering Hotel is supposed to be set in the present day -- though with so many ghosts present on the show, anything is possible. However, American Horror Story co-creator Ryan Murphy said that Paulson will be playing the "baddest bad girl" in Hotel, which doesn't really add up with Joplin's personality.
> 
> Additionally, the list says Kathy Bates is playing the agent of Janis Joplin, which seems illogical considering Murphy has already said that her character will be running the hotel.
> 
> *Most of this information seems to have come from an IMDb user named acrazey57, who has been responsible for making fake AHS cast lists before.*
> 
> *Until Murphy and company make official announcements,* it is important for fans to take certain cast reports with a grain of salt. Very little has been confirmed yet, despite fans wanting to know more about the new season.
> 
> Here is an official breakdown of what we know so far about Hotel:
> 
> -Bates's character runs the hotel.
> 
> -Paulson's character is a "bad girl."
> 
> -Evan Peters' character has something to do with "Room 64," according to Murphy, though the meaning of this is not known yet.
> 
> -Other stars include Lady Gaga, Matt Bomer, Cheyenne Jackson, Wes Bentley and Chloë Sevigny.
> 
> More cast announcements are likely to come in the *next few weeks or months*.
> 
> American Horror Story: Hotel premieres in October on FX.
> 
> http://www.enstarz.com/articles/832...der-skarsgard-more-rumors-likely-not-true.htm




Wait, stop the presses, an actual journalist doing actual research?!

These rumors may have the producers going 'huh?' and it's possible they've not even settled on who they want to ask to have roles, and may not for awhile, so, once again, until this information comes from an actor's management, or AHS producers, it's not official, no matter how many times an article is reprinted from a badly researched article saying it is.
As for AHS itself, I've never watched, have no interest in watching it. I guess if he were to have a role I'd end up getting it on DVD.


----------



## audiogirl

It started from that IMDB user. Then IBT reprinted it. And the Internet went into a frenzy. Often they did refer to the IBT source, but even when they didn't, it was verbatim. A few info sources have actually made an effort to investigate and debunk the false info, but so many places have repeated the nonsense, that it drowns out the actual facts. A few names have been officially confirmed, Alex is NOT among them.

I've watched a few episodes of AHS. It's not for me. You have to be a hard core horror fan. It's too ugly and violent for me. I tried to accept it as horror pastiche, but I still found it too unpleasant. However, I've never enjoyed horror. I guess people who like horror, do enjoy AHS.


----------



## Idun

I generally don't like horror but the third season of AHS is magnificent. Quite like TB too, only better. If it's another season like that on the way, it would be downright awesome to have Alex in it IMO


----------



## TwisterBaby

CORRECTION
The IMDB user who posted the original story line and cast posted a second story 2 months ago
Classified (Season 5) http://www.imdb.com/list/ls076580253/
where Alexander plays &#8220; Officer Hugh Tomlin, a patrol officer working for Top Hat &#8221; - acrazey57

The thought of Denis O'Hare and Alexander together again made me all  

SOORY 


Love AHS reminds me of Lars von Trier  Riget aka The Kingdom


----------



## audiogirl

This is just one individual with no inside information who posts these fake cast lineups. I fail to see why we should believe it. That person must be rolling on the floor laughing at how many people fell for it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Look if it's true, great but it sounds like casting straight out of Fantasyland.


----------



## Santress

I really like *AHS* too but there doesn't seem to be a credible source behind the rumors - they do seem to be the direct result of the fan casting from that IMDb user.  It's interesting how things spread like wildfire on the Net.

Too bad because I wouldn't mind seeing him on the show, even if he did an "arc" like Wes Bentley did last season.

Some oldies but goodies of Alex & Kristin at the *2012 Roma Fiction Fest* (October 2012).

I can't remember if we have these ones or not but either way, enjoy!














(Source:  *Al_87_Rm* @ instagr.am)


----------



## TwisterBaby

Diary of a Teenage Girl Sundance interview

Love it when Alex says "We all ****ed" 
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...elle-heller-new-directors-20150319-story.html

Just scroll down the page to find the latimes interview

Not sure if its been posted here (sorry if it has)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> This is just one individual with no inside information who posts these fake cast lineups. I fail to see why we should believe it. That person must be rolling on the floor laughing at how many people fell for it.





Santress said:


> I really like *AHS* too but there doesn't seem to be a credible source behind the rumors - they do seem to be the direct result of the fan casting from that IMDb user.  It's interesting how things spread like wildfire on the Net.
> 
> Too bad because I wouldn't mind seeing him on the show, even if he did an "arc" like Wes Bentley did last season.
> 
> Some oldies but goodies of Alex & Kristin at the *2012 Roma Fiction Fest* (October 2012).
> 
> I can't remember if we have these ones or not but either way, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Al_87_Rm* @ instagr.am)



I have no problem with speculation, whether for Alex's roles, or for casting for AHS. But, repeating myself, just because it's published on a 'news' site doesn't mean it's accurate, especially if they have no sources. I think IBT and any site that reran that article were just looking for page hits, honestly. 

Thanks for the old/new pics!




TwisterBaby said:


> Diary of a Teenage Girl Sundance interview
> 
> Love it when Alex says "We all ****ed"
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...elle-heller-new-directors-20150319-story.html
> 
> Just scroll down the page to find the latimes interview
> 
> Not sure if its been posted here (sorry if it has)



Posted back in March.
May I make a suggestion? If you can, please post a section of an article that you're linking to, as well as the link. It's nice to have a little preview of the article before clicking on the link. Thanks. 

DOATG will be at two more film fests:

A slew of festival darlings have been selected to screen at the upcoming  Nantucket Film Festival (NFF), which just announced its full lineup.
The 20th anniversary of the festival runs from June 24-29.


*Feature Film Program*
"Almost There," directed by Dan Rybicky & Aaron Wickenden
"Being Canadian," directed by Robert Cohen
"Cartel Land," directed by Matthew Heinemann
"Chuck Norris vs. Communism," directed by Ilinca Calugareanu
"The Diary of a Teenage Girl," directed by Marielle Heller
"Drunk Stoned Brilliant Dead: The Story of the National Lampoon," directed by Douglas Tirola
"Experimenter," directed by Michael Almereyda
"Franny," directed by Andrew Renzi..

http://www.indiewire.com/article/me...-make-nantucket-film-festival-lineup-20150429

http://www.nantucketfilmfestival.org/

*'Slow West' in Taipei Film Festival competition*

  30 April, 2015 | By Michael Rosser 

Other titles in new talent competition include Sundance hit The Diary of a Teenage Girl and Taiwan&#8217;s The Furthest End Awaits.

 The Taipei Film Festival  (June 26-July 18) has announced the 12 films set to compete in the  International New Talent Competition. 

Critically acclaimed at both Sundance and the Berlinale, _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_,  is directed by actor-turned-director Marielle Heller. Based on Phoebe  Gloeckner&#8217;s graphic novel of the same title, it describes how a young  girl falls for her mother&#8217;s boyfriend. Played by Kristen Wiig and  Alexander Skarsgård, their brilliant performances winning admiration  from audiences and critics alike.

http://www.screendaily.com/screenas...fest-competition/5087179.article?referrer=RSS


----------



## Henares

Thank you veryyyyyy muchhhhh for all!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Since no actual, direct Alex news, I'm settling for news indirectly related to Alex:

No actual info on Alex, but another article on Bel P from the NYT:

*Breakthrough Performances of the Summer Movies Season*

                                                            By LOGAN HILLMAY 1, 2015 


*Bel Powley*

*&#8216;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8217;*
In  the 2011 Broadway production of Tom Stoppard&#8217;s &#8220;Arcadia,&#8221; Bel Powley  played the brainy young student Thomasina and spoke the play&#8217;s first,  naughty words: &#8220;Septimus, what is carnal embrace?&#8221;
Ms.  Powley&#8217;s mastery of Mr. Stoppard&#8217;s pyrotechnic language earned her  raves from critics, including Ben Brantley of The New York Times, who  wrote that she &#8220;enchantingly captures  the ardor of a brilliant young mind.&#8221; Her titillating opening line also  foreshadowed her revelatory, daring turn as Minnie Goetz, right, in &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl,&#8221; the writer-director Marielle Heller&#8217;s feature debut (Aug. 7).
&#8220;Doing  that play is what made me think this is what I want to do,&#8221; Ms. Powley,  now 23, said about her career path. &#8220;And Thomasina and Minnie are both  interested in sex from a very young age.&#8221;
Based on Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s  graphic novel of the same name, &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221; is set in  1970s San Francisco, where Minnie grows up fast, neglected by her messy  bohemian mother (Kristen Wiig) but not by her mother&#8217;s early-30s  boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgard), with whom she strikes up a complex  sexual relationship. Minnie&#8217;s story is explicit, sensual, achingly  painful and perhaps less apologetic than ever before for a story about a  girl grappling with her sexuality.
&#8220;I&#8217;d  never read such a correct and succinct depiction of what it&#8217;s like to  be a teenage girl,&#8221; Ms. Powley said. &#8220;We talk about boys losing their  virginity and wanting to have sex. Young female sexuality is such a  taboo subject in life, let alone in film.&#8221;
That  healthy intention would matter little if Ms. Powley did not meet the  script&#8217;s strong demands. The London-born theater veteran, a child of two  actors, uses her saucer-eyed openness to project a vulnerable naïveté  continually driven by a searching self-possession. It&#8217;s an ever-shifting  performance and as realistic a depiction of adolescence as any in  recent film.
Ms.  Powley said she saw the role, which required extensive nudity, as a  rebuke to the &#8220;2-D way&#8221; Hollywood depicts women: either a &#8220;virginal  princess waiting for her Prince Charming or the **** who&#8217;s had sex with  loads of people.&#8221; She added that she and Ms. Heller were also careful to  avoid a third type, &#8220;the snarky, witty, precocious one,&#8221; like the  hyperverbal protagonist of &#8220;Juno.&#8221; With Minnie, she explained, &#8220;we felt a  pressure to make her human.&#8221;
As for the sexual content, Ms. Powley said she found it odd that at Sundance she was called &#8220;brave&#8221;  when she was &#8220;presenting myself as someone who&#8217;s more like myself than a  Hollywoodized version of a young woman.&#8221; Despite the R rating, Ms.  Powley added, &#8220;I really hope loads of 13-, 14- and 15-year-old girls  sneak into the cinema to see it.&#8221;
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/m...rmances-of-the-summer-movies-season.html?_r=0


Theo James is filming WOE with Alex. And apparently, he might be filming Allegient with Bill, should these sourced rumors be true:


*&#8216;Hemlock Grove&#8217;s&#8217; Bill Skarsgard to Join Shailene Woodley in &#8216;Divergent&#8217; Sequel &#8216;Allegiant&#8217; (Exclusive)*

&#8220;Insurgent&#8217;s&#8221; Robert Schwentke will direct the first film in the two-part conclusion to the hit YA franchise

&#8220;Hemlock Grove&#8221; star Bill Skarsgard is in negotiations to join Shailene Woodley in the &#8220;Divergent&#8221;  sequel &#8220;Allegiant,&#8221; which serves as the two-part conclusion to thehit   YA franchise, multiple individuals with knowledge of the Summit  Entertainment project have told TheWrap.
A representative for Lionsgate, which owns Summit, had no comment.
Woodley plays Tris Prior, a teenager living in a futuristic dystopian Chicago who discovers she&#8217;s &#8220;divergent&#8221; &#8212; someone who doesn&#8217;t fit into any one of her society&#8217;s rigidly segregated factions, which are all based on character traits.
Skarsgard is expected to share scenes with fellow franchise newcomer Jeff Daniels,  who was just cast as David, the leader of the Bureau of Genetic  Welfare. The bureau created the faction-based society in which Tris was  living.
Theo James co-stars in the franchise along with Kate Winslet, Miles Teller and Ansel Elgort.


http://www.thewrap.com/hemlock-grov...dley-in-divergent-sequel-allegiant-exclusive/


----------



## TwisterBaby

Maybe it's time to post the Shark Hoodie pic


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress* for the rff photos, I always lv fan pix  and tku *Buckeye* for Tdoatg info 

The AHS rumour continues to run ush: but, quite interesting , I saw this earlier on tumblr "..... Fans of AHS insists the show runner always posts any new cast members on his Facebook site as he brings them on board and he does not have some of these posted while the some of the ones he does have are cast in different roles than it says on this article or are not coming back for S5. Meanwhile,he has not mentioned AS as part of the cast." http://maggiesview.tumblr.com/post/117906941244/american-horror-story-hotel-full-cast-list

Also the celebcrush poll, Alex made it through Round 1 with 79% of the vote 






http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/117975906300/the-hottest-crush-2015-section-8-results-in


Eta: *TwisterBaby* - don't tempt me


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You're tempting the wrath of @ScaredSquirrel if you do.


----------



## a_sussan

*Free*, hehe..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maybe the shark will summon him out of hiding, where ever in NM he is. This like The East filming, they had a closed set, and we got very few fan photos of him in LA when he was filming.


----------



## Slither

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're tempting the wrath of @ScaredSquirrel if you do.
> 
> I can't stop laughing at this


----------



## Opheliaballs

I wonder if he still has it, I would love to see him wear it again


----------



## scaredsquirrel

TwisterBaby, I thought we were friends.  Now I see your true nature.  Sniff. 


Heck, I'd throw a groundhog into the mix (and you know what fat, silly unreliable creatures they are) along with that *s-word* if it would get him to pop up.  But we've tried that rain dance before to no avail.  Free is very talented with her mashups, no?


----------



## TwisterBaby

How awesome would it be if Alex wore the shark hoodie in Skarnado 3.   Need to contact acrazey57 from IMDb to start that rumor 



lol Squirrel


----------



## TwisterBaby

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're tempting the wrath of @ScaredSquirrel if you do.



Not sure the date of the hoodie but it seems Alex was the first HIPSTER - patient zero HIPSTER started with the shark hoodie


----------



## Henares

http://******/1orTOu0
While we waiting, we remember you are alive!


----------



## Henares

https://tumblr.com/tagged/Keith-Ewell


----------



## Nyota

Thank´s Santress, Zola, Henares and all the others for the great pics to get us over the barren spell.
I still wonder, does´t anybody in NM own mobiles with cameras to take fan pics at least? Maybe someone should go there and hand out some...


----------



## giatona

Thanks everyone for the pics etc.. It's crazy quiet on Alex news! Prob right about the closed set in NM.. I guess there is no chance that he will sneak to NY tonight for the Met gala huh?? Lol wishful thinking I know! I read there is a "selfie ban" and that no photos will be allowed by celebs.. What will they all do??!! Lol &#128540;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think most of the celebs will be fine - KimK may implode but eh.....who cares? 

Would be great to see Alex attending -suit porn! - but highly unlikely...boo.


----------



## Nyota

I still remember the Nixon impression he gave there, was that two years ago?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yes, the Nixon impression was Met 2013, after the after party, and more than a bit of alcohol, probably. 
I got the impression that was a strictly professional obligation for him, not something he'd do normally, even if he does hang out in the fashion circles.
He does dress up very nicely, so here's hoping for some sort of suit/tux needing appearance this year. I don't want to wait until next year, with all the Tarzan promo.
This lack of pics from the set is quite frustrating, I'm presuming at this point the set is closed, but no sightings/pics of him off-set for a month? Either Albuquerqueans are very respectful of his privacy, or no one has recognized him since he first arrived. He's probably enjoying not being bothered.
I'm also hoping that Sony Classics remembers to put out a trailer for DOATG.

ETA: @Free: KK AND JLo-but that's to be expected. I am coveting Fan Bingbing's cape.






from characteristicallyexuberant


----------



## BagBerry13

There you have it. DOATG will be released August 7.


----------



## a_sussan

A bit late but SF (Swedish Cinemas) are showing "The Giver" start 8th of May. Finally?!


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> A bit late but SF (Swedish Cinemas) are showing "The Giver" start 8th of May. Finally?!



Wow, that took some time!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maybe I'm just twitchy. Sony Classics put DOATG's release date on their site some time ago (I'd have to go back to look when it was first posted here). And as far as I know they've made no official announcement, no trailer. If you read the 'most anticipated' lists from IndieWire or EW, etc., you know it is going to be released, but three months isn't that far off, so I wonder how much longer SC is going to wait to start really marketing the movie. 

And DOATG will be be showing at the LA Film Festival on June 13:

http://tinyurl.com/kdr8md7


----------



## Blue Irina

Henares said:


> https://tumblr.com/tagged/Keith-Ewell



What happened to Keith?


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Maybe I'm just twitchy. Sony Classics put DOATG's release date on their site some time ago (I'd have to go back to look when it was first posted here). And as far as I know they've made no official announcement, no trailer. If you read the 'most anticipated' lists from IndieWire or EW, etc., you know it is going to be released, but three months isn't that far off, so I wonder how much longer SC is going to wait to start really marketing the movie.
> 
> And DOATG will be be showing at the LA Film Festival on June 13:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kdr8md7



AntMan trailer just came out a month ago and the movie is coming out mid-July. This is a movie that has a lot of people excited (Marvel Universe, etc.) DOATG is not in the same sphere, so I'm not that worried about it, especially, since it's still screening at various film festivals. I am really looking forward to this movie, so hopefully, it will be soon.



Blue Irina said:


> What happened to Keith?



Good question. That's what I thought when I saw that picture. We haven't seen him lately, but we haven't seen Ninja Skars either. Come out, come out, wherever you are.
Please.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> AntMan trailer just came out a month ago and the movie is coming out mid-July. This is a movie that has a lot of people excited (Marvel Universe, etc.) *DOATG is not in the same sphere*, so I'm not that worried about it, especially, since it's still screening at various film festivals. I am really looking forward to this movie, so hopefully, it will be soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. That's what I thought when I saw that picture. We haven't seen him lately, but we haven't seen Ninja Skars either. Come out, come out, wherever you are.
> Please.



It's not, not in terms of audience or movie, or name recognition. Which for me is sort of the point, you got buzz at Sundance, but unlike a movie in the Marvel (or DC) universe you don't have name recognition. They don't have to go full out now, but I do wonder how long they're going to wait to do something, whether it be a trailer, or a poster with the release dates on it.
OTOH, I should probably look and see what Fox Searchlight is doing with Me and Earl and the Dying Girl, which was _the _movie at Sundance, and that's coming out the middle of June, so I can more accurately compare. And stop fretting.

And it's going to be at the Sydney Film Festival next month, June 6 and 13:

http://tix2.sff.org.au/session_sff.asp?sn=The+Diary+of+a+Teenage+Girl&g_cdr=1

Keith, I do wonder if he doesn't have a 'real' job in LA and so we don't see him as much as we do Fares, because he might have more limited time off. IDK.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Blue Irina said:


> What happened to Keith?



As in where is he or was he in an accident?

Probably just living his life


----------



## Madleiine

He is an actor, so he is probably on set somewhere. I have never seen one of his movies unfortunately


----------



## Henares

http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/98137871512
http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumblr.com/tagged/eric-northman
Good night! Puss!


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the pix and news 

Pls vote for Alex - he's losing 37% to 63% 












The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 2

Alexander Skarsgard vs. Luke Evans - voting link: http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/118314048974/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-2-alexander


----------



## bluebird8845

Voted! It's now showing neck & neck 50% each.....bit like our election &#128521;


----------



## carmenmadi

Done. And now he's already winning!


----------



## BagBerry13

I think Europe has a different election on mind today.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I think Europe has a different election on mind today.


Well, 10 seconds to vote in meaningless internet poll linked to in a fan forum is a momentary distraction from the real world. This is a fan forum, it doesn't mean in RL we're not sitting around and waiting to see how UK elections go. Or from paying attention to how the elections in Alberta went, or the most recent global carbon dioxide levels.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, 10 seconds to vote in meaningless internet poll linked to in a fan forum is a momentary distraction from the real world. This is a fan forum, it doesn't mean in RL we're not sitting around and waiting to see how UK elections go. Or from paying attention to how the elections in Alberta went, or the most recent global carbon dioxide levels.



Why voting at all? It's not like when he wins this popularity poll cancer suddenly gets cured. It's pointless. But that's just me. Sorry for stating my opinion. Bye.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Why voting at all? It's not like when he wins this popularity poll cancer suddenly gets cured. It's pointless. But that's just me. Sorry for stating my opinion. Bye.


 
You stated your opinion, I stated mine. To me, you're not being snarky, you're being passive/aggressive/condescending. Over an internet poll on a fan forum. A fan forum that tends to frown on too much political stuff being interjected into the conversation (I've had comments deleted for being too political, or too specifically political).


----------



## Slither

No competition.  LE is one handful of pomade away from back-alley-wanna-buy-a-Rolex.

Alberta went orange with their hands tied by Harper's FIPA agreement, but I personally am getting a kick out of the "Notley Crüe" comments at work.  Pretty sure half my coworkers don't get it.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the pix and news
> 
> Pls vote for Alex - he's losing 37% to 63%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 2
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard vs. Luke Evans - voting link: http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/118314048974/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-2-alexander




Thanks Zola for the link.  Voted.
(I forget about it otherwise).

It`s fun to vote, a little distraction from reality for a while and as a bonus
I can look at hot guys. 

Silly? Maybe, I don`t care.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You stated your opinion, I stated mine. To me, you're not being snarky, you're being passive/aggressive/condescending. Over an internet poll on a fan forum. A fan forum that tends to frown on too much political stuff being interjected into the conversation (I've had comments deleted for being too political, or too specifically political).



Sorry, didn't know giving a perspective is condescending. And I don't know what is too political about stating there's an election happening. But I will refrain from now on. Only shallow statements about his abs and hair (if no one else does it).


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola for the link I've just voted


----------



## Nyota

The Diary of a Teenage Girl now has a website 

http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/


----------



## sweetpealil

Nyota said:


> The Diary of a Teenage Girl now has a website
> 
> http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/



Yay! Thanks for finding this Nyota!

I'm not as savvy as some of you regarding the film industry but I would think this means a trailer isn't far behind! 
Do you think that they will have any kind of press junket?  I would loooooove to see Alex on Jimmy Fallon but I think this might be wishful thinking for this kind of film...


----------



## sweetpealil

I also love how the website page is a huge pic!  Bel is so cute!

Sorry tried to edit last post...new at this.
Let's see if this edit works!


----------



## sweetpealil

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the pix and news
> 
> Pls vote for Alex - he's losing 37% to 63%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 2
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard vs. Luke Evans - voting link: http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/118314048974/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-2-alexander




I just voted too, Zola!  Alex is now ahead 76% to 24%.  
I wonder if it's all the people on this website!  It would mean there are a lot of lurkers like I was for about a year!  I'm glad I finally joined the party!


----------



## TwisterBaby

Nyota said:


> The Diary of a Teenage Girl now has a website
> 
> http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/



They also have a new fanpage 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Diary-of-a-Teenage-Girl/655975811202446?ref=hl


So this is what a PRESS KIT looks like
http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/thediaryofateenagegirl_presskit.pdf

Talk about Alexander&#8217;s performance as &#8220;Monroe.&#8221;
Alexander gives a performance that is just going to blow people&#8217;s minds. After I saw him in
What Maisie Knew I realized he would be the perfect person for this. I honestly think it&#8217;s the
hardest part in the movie in a lot of ways. Because it&#8217;s so easy to judge him, when you first read
the script. It&#8217;d be so easy to just think of him as a monster. But as an actor, you can&#8217;t do that. You
have to be willing to go to the really dark places, but you also have to be willing to find this total
humanity. Monroe is really struggling with it. He&#8217;s on a path just like everybody else and the
person who inhabits that character cannot in any way judge him. When Alex and I met to talk
about the character, it just became so clear that he had such a generous perspective on who
Monroe was. He inhabited this part in a way that was just beautiful to see. He just wanted to &#8220;go
there.&#8221;


----------



## TwisterBaby

He's going against Luke Evens ullhair:  WHAT!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

TwisterBaby said:


> They also have a new fanpage
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Diary-of-a-Teenage-Girl/655975811202446?ref=hl



I wonder if that's just a FB site from a fan, because they have an official FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/DiaryTheMovie



TwisterBaby said:


> He's going against Luke Evens ullhair:  WHAT!!!!



At least he's not going against Kellan Lutz. 

@sweetpealil: I'm hoping that it means a trailer isn't far behind, we're now three months out from the initial release.


----------



## TwisterBaby

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wonder if that's just a FB site from a fan, because they have an official FB page:
> 
> Of course it's a fan page, I made it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

TwisterBaby said:


> BuckeyeChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's just a FB site from a fan, because they have an official FB page:
> 
> Of course it's a fan page, I made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you say so?
Click to expand...


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> Sorry, didn't know giving a perspective is condescending. And I don't know what is too political about stating there's an election happening. But I will refrain from now on. Only shallow statements about his abs and hair (if no one else does it).


Bag, I love you, but this isn't CNN or the BBC. No one here is focused on UK politics.  I wouldn't focus on US politics here  if there was a U.S. election.  
It's about Skars and his gossip, so yep, his abs.


----------



## audiogirl

Regardless of the political importance of any election, it's still ok to have fun as a fan and vote in a silly poll.


----------



## TwisterBaby

scaredsquirrel said:


> Bag, I love you, but this isn't CNN or the BBC. No one here is focused on UK politics.  I wouldn't focus on US politics here  if there was a U.S. election.
> It's about Skars and his gossip, so yep, his abs.



And the shark hoodie, DONT forget the hoodie


----------



## TwisterBaby

Peter Howell reveals 12 hot films hes looking forward to this summer.

The Diary of a Teenage Girl (Aug. 14)  First time writer/director Marielle Hellers adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckners popular graphic novel, spares no sensibilities in its depiction of young female lust. Set in 1970s San Francisco, it stars a spot-on Bel Powley as 15-year-old Minnie, who is no mouse around men. She boldly initiates a sexual relationship with her mothers boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgard), right under the nose of mom (Kristen Wiig), who may be too stoned to notice. The film balances humour and drama in its perceptive depiction of carnal awakening, never letting the viewer forget the legal and moral implications of its teen/adult coupling.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Diary-of-a-Teenage-Girl/655975811202446


----------



## OHVamp

Voted. Can't resist a little harmless fun in support of my well deserved second childhood actor crush.


----------



## Zola24

I kinda needed cheering up this morning and this man with his gorgeous smile always cheers me up - wish you all a happy weekend &#9829;x






askarsjustsoswedish




OHVamp said:


> Voted. Can't resist a little harmless fun in support of my well deserved second childhood actor crush.



Tku, and everyone who voted - normal order is being restored 

Ott - Oh and I'm curious now, who was your first childhood actor crush? Mine was Keanu Reeves


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks for the lovely picture Zola that will see me through a 12 hour night shift.

My crush was Tim Robbins and I still think he's a Fox now lol


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for all, guapísimas. 
I've voted too.
I like Julian McMahon, Bradley James, Gary Oldman, Diego Martín ( spanish actor) but Mr. Skarsgard is the king of my dreams. Jaaaaa!!!!


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> Tku, and everyone who voted - normal order is being restored
> 
> Ott - Oh and I'm curious now, who was your first childhood actor crush? Mine was Keanu Reeves



Mine was Ashton Kutcher. I love that him & Mila are together - That 70's Show love!!


----------



## OHVamp

Skars is my longest lasting actor crush. Can't explain it. I've liked Keanu Reeves, Antonio Banderas, and Colin Firth over the years.


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhhh! Colin Firth!!!! 
I think that I love Alexander Skarsgård because he's...and a fantastic  actor at the same time.


----------



## mlm123

I think Alexa went to see Alex in NM again. Saw some tweets about her being seen at The Grove in NM.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Zola for the lovely pic and thank you ladies for the updates. 

Alex is my biggest celebrity crush also favourite actor and has been so for a long time.
I had a crush on Colin Firth (and I still has) and love him as an actor.  
otherwise it was almost always some athlete ex Björn Borg.  

(to be honest I also liked Richard Gere and Kevin Costner, but not so seriously )


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex is the actor I've followed closely for the longest time of any actor I've followed. I've followed a couple of musicians for longer times, but never an actor.

So Alexa gets spotted in ABQ, but no one notices the really tall good looking guy who's presumably with her?! Alex really did borrow an invisibility cloak from David Yates.


----------



## Madleiine

Thanks for the pic and updates.  
Damn u Alex stop playing ninja.

Maybe he wasn't with her when she was out and about, but that's weird..


----------



## mlm123

It may have just been someone tweeting something when it wasn't really anything. I was just hoping to see Alex! I think everybody is now!


----------



## giatona

Alex has been my biggest crush so far.. Lol @mega someone wrote "if Alexa isn't tweeting or instagramming every 5 seconds she must be with Skarsgard because he doesn't approve, she hinted that she was traveling she must be with him" just someones private opinion but who knows? I guess until we see an actual pic we won't know what he's up to! I have to give him credit though when he wants privacy that dude disappears!!  Hope he's happy, making an awesome movie and ready to expose the world to Tarzan abs!!


----------



## OHVamp

Henares said:


> Ohhhhhh! Colin Firth!!!!
> .



Pride & Prejudice is my winter watch guilty pleasure.


----------



## a_sussan

OHVamp said:


> Pride & Prejudice is my winter watch guilty pleasure.



Mine too


----------



## Henares

From Eric Northman Lovers United (pic by alexanderskarsssbrow.tumblr)





https://www.facebook.com/ericnorthmanloversunited?fref=nf
(pic by killian-comeback2me)




https://www.facebook.com/ericnorthmanloversunited
http://i61.tinypic.com/vsmj4h.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i61.tinypic.com/vsmj4h.jpg
]


----------



## Henares

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...gard Forum&txt=http://glitzyorbit.tumblr.com/
Source:http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo... in Alexander Skarsgard Forum&txt=spuffyfeels


----------



## Henares

Good night! Another day without Alex!:cry:


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh *Henares*, I feel your pain  and tku so much for the photos  surely a fan photo/tweet, or the Tdoatg trailer, must appear soon  In the meantime, here's a fab new collage of Sunshine Skars 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård looking all tan & sunshiney
> 
> New/old photos of Alexander Skarsgård at SXSW for THE EAST (Taken by photographer Will van Overbeek on March 16, 2013)  - Thanks Will!




Eta: That was weird tpf kept throwing me out! Idk way to give someone a complex, lol, the week can only get better


----------



## Nyota

For all the Australian ASkars fans, DOATG will be showing at the Sydnyey Film Festival.


The Diary of a Teenage Girl

A hit at Sundance and based on the popular novel, The Diary of a Teenage Girl is a warm, comic coming-of-age drama about a teenage girl discovering her sexuality. Bel Powley delivers a star-making performance as the awkward Minnie, who longs for love and acceptance. She begins a complex love affair with her mother's (Kristen Wiig) boyfriend Monroe (Alexander Skarsgård), which leads to both great joy and serious repercussions. Set in San Francisco in 1976, the film mirrors the novel's combination of prose and illustrations, and features beautiful Aline Kominsky/Robert Crumb-like animation sequences. A frank depiction of a girl's transition into adulthood, Marielle Heller's debut comedy is a stand out.

Features supported by



Purchasing Tickets
Please select a time below to view ticket pricing.
BUYDATETIMEVENUEWISHLIST
Sat 6 Jun 6:15 PMEvent Cinemas George Street 4Open venue map

Sat 13 Jun 6:45 PMEvent Cinemas George Street 8Open venue map


http://tix2.sff.org.au/session_sff.asp?sn=The+Diary+of+a+Teenage+Girl&g_cdr=1


----------



## Nyota

Thank you everybody for the great pics!

@Zola, love your ASkars web side, the arm porn today is killing me. (and that in combi with Outlander )


----------



## Zola24

^ Ott: Tku *Nyota* you are very kind  I lv it too, lol, and also why I tag everything


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies.

New promo pic fresh off instagram and Screen Daily:





&#8220;Bankside Films&#8217; in-demand Cannes slate will be headlined by War On Everyone, John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s follow-up to Calvary, which has been snapped up by Sony and Icon for multiple territories.  Michael Peña, Alexander Skarsgard and Theo James star in the black comedy, currently shooting in the US. about two corrupt cops who meet their match.&#8221;

Source: My edit, Original:  *Screen Daily* via *Issuu.com* via *cathyk418* instagram & *CathyKanavy* twitter

http://issuu.com/mb-insight/docs/ofc_screen_day1_8684dff067310a?e=9535811/12816592


----------



## Nyota

Yeeessss! Thank you Santress! This makes my day complete!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress. Finally a new photo!


----------



## bluebird8845

Hurrah - news at last!! Thank you Santrtess and everyone else for all the great pics during the drought


----------



## Henares

Thank you very very very much. All of you are... No words in my poor english.


----------



## Santress

Better quality version of today's new promo pic:





Second #WarOnEveryone production photo just revealed at #Cannes2015 in @Screendaily! @WarOnEveryone @ReprisalFilms 

https://twitter.com/wolfschneider1/status/598587431542132736


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new WOE still.

And DOATG will apparently be at the NZ film festival in June:

*A sneak peek at this year's NZ International Film Festival*

   7:30 AM Thursday May 14, 2015 



 If you're aching to learn which films have made the cut for the  upcoming New Zealand International Film Festival, there's bad news in  store: you'll have to wait until the full programme is launched on June  23.
 But _TimeOut_ has managed to get its hands on a sneaky preview, with five of the festival's films being announced today: _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, _Umrika_, _Cartel Land_, _Grandma_ and _The Wolf Pack_.
 Each  premiered at the Sundance Film Festival, and NZIFF director Bill Gosden  calls today's announcement an "energised" start to the festival's full  line-up.
 The Auckland leg of the festival will run from July 16 until August 2. Full details are on nziff.co.nz.

 Here's a brief look at each of the films announced today:
*The Diary of a Teenage Girl*

 The  NZIFF gets some serious star power with Alexander Skarsgard and Kristen  Wiig starring in this story based on Phoebe Gloeckner's acclaimed  graphic novel. A coming of age tale, it follows a San Francisco teen  growing up in the 1970s who begins a love affair with her mother's  boyfriend. "A strikingly intimate look at a teenager's sexual life,"  wrote _The Hollywood Reporter_ when it debuted at Sundance. _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ has already won a Berlin International Film Festival award.


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501119&objectid=11448091


http://www.nziff.co.nz/2015/auckland/


----------



## TwisterBaby

War on Everything fan page 

Follow resents please

https://www.facebook.com/pages/War-on-Everyone/1591850794405548


----------



## TwisterBaby

TwisterBaby said:


> War on Everything fan page
> 
> Follow resents please
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/War-on-Everyone/1591850794405548


woo hoo 
1st War on Everything fan page LIKE


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Better quality version of today's new promo pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second #WarOnEveryone production photo just revealed at #Cannes2015 in @Screendaily! @WarOnEveryone @ReprisalFilms
> 
> https://twitter.com/wolfschneider1/status/598587431542132736



Tku for the WoE photo 




TwisterBaby said:


> woo hoo
> 1st War on Everything fan page LIKE



Hey Twister I'm no longer on Facebook but your page is looking lovely  and you've now got 6 likes, one of whom is Reprisal Films  Congrats!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yep - I posted the Facebook page back on April 2, along with the Twitter account.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...exander-skarsgard-thread-xvii-829660-505.html


----------



## Zola24

^ Hi *Free*, Twister was just posting a link to her WoE fan Facebook page which she made very recently  but tku for the link to the 'official' page again  I certainly needed it  (One day I'll get organised, huh)

------------

I lv this, lol. Bad cop, bad cop - that's what we're hoping! 









> icemft:
> 
> Watch out for this cop! Something tells me hes bad news


----------



## OHVamp

I hope WoE is like a "Better Call Saul" dark comedy when it comes to writing, etc.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Free, & Twister.

Another set pic fresh off instagram:





What fun working with these three goofs. Iceland soon come.#WarOnEveryone.

-*tessamaethompson* @ instagr.am (May 14, 2015)


----------



## Zola24

^ Yay, *Santress*  I love it  The only problem is I now want more, (never happy am I?)  Hey, we are talking Alexander SexGod here  Jeez, I lv that hair so much


----------



## Madleiine

Yaaj! &#128076;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He needs to keep that hair. His glorious fivehead benefits from it.


----------



## Zola24

The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 3 (The Body Round)

Alexander Skarsgard vs. Mark Ruffalo - vote link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/118981513464/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-3-the-body-round

Can't see Alex losing a 'body' vote  but hey, pls vote - tku


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh feck.....Ruffalo vs Skars?.....this is TOUGH for me. I love me a hairy intellectual


----------



## OHVamp

Skars gets my votes... but I do like a furry beast too Free.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 3 (The Body Round)
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard vs. Mark Ruffalo - vote link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/118981513464/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-3-the-body-round
> 
> Can't see Alex losing a 'body' vote  but hey, pls vote - tku




Thanks Zola for link and reminder. 

Voted Alex.


----------



## a_sussan

Voted, just for the fun.


----------



## Henares

I've voted too. It's fun.
Thank you for all. You makes  me laugh. I have sad days. Abrazos, guapas.


----------



## Nyota

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yay, *Santress*  I love it  *The only problem* *is I now want more*, (never happy am I?)  Hey, we are talking Alexander SexGod here  Jeez, I lv that hair so much



Same here and yes I´m greedy, I hope you like it 


Is it just me or does Mark Ruffalo look somehow like Lenny Kravitz on that pic?


----------



## AB Negative

Zola24 said:


> The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 3 (The Body Round)
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard vs. Mark Ruffalo - vote link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/118981513464/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-3-the-body-round
> 
> Can't see Alex losing a 'body' vote  but hey, pls vote - tku


 He is ahead 4 to 1.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looking at the few pics from set so far it appears that Alex's character has only one suit/shirt/tie. Pena's character does change shirt and tie.

From the shooting schedule that's known, and what Tessa has posted on her Instagram, I think they're finishing up filming in NM and will be heading to Iceland soon, probably this week, so perhaps we might get a few more pics of him there.
Because this drought is very annoying.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> He needs to keep that hair. His glorious fivehead benefits from it.



It does. Not that I don't love that glorious fivehead, but the sweptback look he sports when his hair is longer isn't the best for him, IMO.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh feck.....Ruffalo vs Skars?.....this is TOUGH for me. I love me a hairy intellectual


----------



## TwisterBaby

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the WoE photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Twister I'm no longer on Facebook but your page is looking lovely  and you've now got 6 likes, one of whom is Reprisal Films  Congrats!


Thanks   50 new followers 

Sangria time


----------



## Zola24

AB Negative said:


> He is ahead 4 to 1.



Hiya AB, it's so good to see you again  Tku, and to everyone who voted, Alex _should_ be ok as he's still leading 78% to 22%




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at the few pics from set so far it appears that *Alex's character has only one suit/shirt/tie*. Pena's character does change shirt and tie.
> 
> From the shooting schedule that's known, and what Tessa has posted on her Instagram, I think they're finishing up filming in NM and will be *heading to Iceland* soon, probably *this week*, so perhaps we might get a few more pics of him there.
> Because this drought is very annoying.
> 
> It does. Not that I don't love that glorious fivehead, but the sweptback look he sports when his hair is longer isn't the best for him, IMO.



Hah yes, real life imitating art instead of vice versa  (Eta: Not that Alex hasn't only got one suit!)

I had that impression too. Yay, Iceland! Hopefully we will, (at least, and at last, lol), get some fan pix  and then we'll be back to wondering where Alex is, and what he's doing!? :giggles:




TwisterBaby said:


> Thanks   50 new followers
> 
> Sangria time



Yay, Twister  I am so pleased for you


----------



## Santress

Fresh off instagram/twitter/tumblr (May 16, 2015).
It does look like him but the torso seems a bit off (maybe the angle).

This guy lists his location on social media as living in New York.





****. Just walked by Alexander Skarsgard in all of his tall beautiful perfection. https://instagram.com/p/2wrHACle3Z/ 

https://twitter.com/JarrodT83/status/599711564367814657

He posted it on his tumblr too:

http://jarrodt83.tumblr.com/post/119142805710/****-just-walked-by-alexander-skarsgard-in-all-of


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hiya AB, it's so good to see you again  Tku, and to everyone who voted, Alex _should_ be ok as he's still leading 78% to 22%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hah yes, real life imitating art instead of vice versa  (Eta: Not that Alex hasn't only got one suit!)
> *
> I had that impression too. Yay, Iceland! Hopefully we will, (at least, and at last, lol), get some fan pix  and then we'll be back to wondering where Alex is, and what he's doing!?



For some reason I'm hoping there's some sort of running joke with that, or maybe it'll only be my running joke, since as an Alex fan I'm aware of his real life penchant for having a very simplified and similar wardrobe.



Santress said:


> Fresh off instagram/twitter/tumblr (May 16, 2015).
> It does look like him but the torso seems a bit off (maybe the angle).
> 
> This guy lists his location on social media as living in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****. Just walked by Alexander Skarsgard in all of his tall beautiful perfection. https://instagram.com/p/2wrHACle3Z/
> 
> https://twitter.com/JarrodT83/status/599711564367814657
> 
> He posted it on his tumblr too:
> 
> http://jarrodt83.tumblr.com/post/119142805710/****-just-walked-by-alexander-skarsgard-in-all-of




It does look like the back of his head, plus those personalized adidas he has. It makes sense for him to by in NYC for a day or so, if they're done filming in NM and head for Iceland next week.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Fresh off instagram/twitter/tumblr (May 16, 2015).
> It does look like him but the torso seems a bit off (maybe the angle).
> 
> This guy lists his location on social media as living in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****. Just walked by Alexander Skarsgard in all of his tall beautiful perfection. https://instagram.com/p/2wrHACle3Z/
> 
> https://twitter.com/JarrodT83/status/599711564367814657
> 
> He posted it on his tumblr too:
> 
> http://jarrodt83.tumblr.com/post/119142805710/****-just-walked-by-alexander-skarsgard-in-all-of



Tku for the photo  Hah yes, the torso may look 'a bit off' as the person taking the photo may have been falling to the ground in a soggy heap  I know I would have been :giggles:




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *For some reason I'm hoping there's some sort of running joke with that, or maybe it'll only be my running joke, since as an Alex fan I'm aware of his real life penchant for having a very simplified and similar wardrobe.*
> 
> It does look like the back of his head, plus those personalized adidas he has. It makes sense for him to by in NYC for a day or so, if they're done filming in NM and head for Iceland next week.



Exactly! :giggles: Just proving we are twins


----------



## a_sussan

Thx Santress, it do looks like him. And yes it would make sense for him to go home before heading off to Iceland. Maybe he will take a trip back to Sweden after Iceland. But you never know with ninja travelling Skars.


----------



## audiogirl

He's also wearing his watch on his right wrist. It's Alex, new short haircut and all.


----------



## Santress

^yw! 

New HQ/Untagged pics of Alex leaving the *Vito Schnabel Art Show* (May 16, 2015):























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Wohoo. .. Thank you Santress for lovely pics. Finally some fine pics. 

And I do so love his hair.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pics, he looks a little sunburned in the face. And the man next to him, with the long hair and beard and dark grey shirt looks familiar.


----------



## Nyota

And I do so love his hair.[/QUOTE] a_sussan


so do I and the Hammarby Puma sneakers 


Thank you Santress for keeping us update!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Wow! He should keep that hair. Makes him look more youthful.


----------



## Greeta129

Seems relaxed , some of the few " off duty " pics I've seen where he is not hiding under a cap or behind sunglasses . Like the little badge on his pocket .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> Nyota said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I do so love his hair.
> 
> 
> 
> a_sussan
> 
> 
> so do I and the Hammarby Puma sneakers
> 
> 
> Thank you Santress for keeping us update!!!
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

IIRC, those aren't Pumas, they're customized Stan Smith adidas sneakers, he's had them for a couple of years. I think it was WWTW colleague Margaux Mange who took closeup pics of them before they left for the Trek. She seem amused that he'd have sneakers with his face on the tongue of the shoe. I'm going to have to go look for the post. For research purposes, of course. 

ETA:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=25960117&postcount=2422


----------



## Blue Irina

LOL! But I love you, Alex!


----------



## OHVamp

I like his hair like that too.

I also saw the post about the tip. He's been known to be generous in the past, from what I remember reading. Who knows what the circumstances were or if even true.


----------



## Madleiine

Thank you for the new pictures, I really likes his hair.  
Yeah I saw that too, maybe he had a bad day or something.


----------



## KwekDuck

Hi all! I've been visiting this forum for a while now but too shy to comment. But now I just want to say hi and thank you for all the wonderful photos and infos.

Here is a new fan photo that I found in instagram:https://instagram.com/p/2zUdvlCZ7X/


----------



## Santress

ETW - Thanks, Buckeye & Welcome, Kwek!

Fan pic from New York (shared on May 17, 2015):





&#8220;Never know who you'll meet at 3 am in a NYC diner. # alexander skarsgard # true blood # new york.&#8221;

-*imannirose* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> I like his hair like that too.
> 
> I also saw the post about the tip. He's been known to be generous in the past, from what I remember reading. Who knows what the circumstances were or if even true.



Yeah, it doesn't really sound like his normal behavior, so who knows when it was, or what was going on. I'd think if he were a chronic non/bad tipper it'd have been mentioned before now.



KwekDuck said:


> Hi all! I've been visiting this forum for a while now but too shy to comment. But now I just want to say hi and thank you for all the wonderful photos and infos.
> 
> Here is a new fan photo that I found in instagram:https://instagram.com/p/2zUdvlCZ7X/



:welcome2:

Don't be so shy, we're normally a pretty friendly, if more than occasionally off-killter, bunch.



Santress said:


> ETW - Thanks, Buckeye & Welcome, Kwek!
> 
> Fan pic from New York (shared on May 17, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never know who you'll meet at 3 am in a NYC diner. # alexander skarsgard # true blood # new york.
> 
> -*imannirose* @ instagr.am



3 am? Of course, right now for his body clock that was just 1 am so not so late


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welcome KwekDuk and thanks for the pic.  He definitely needs to keep that hair


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot shared today (May 17, 2015):





&#8220;I spy with my iPod eye #Alexander Skarsgard.&#8221;

-*smoothrubin* @ instagr.am


----------



## Kitkath70

The sign over his head says Level Group. They are a real estate company specializing in finding NYC apartments. Maybe he's still house hunting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Welcome KwekDuk and thanks for the pic.  *He definitely needs to keep that hair *



So of course he won't!  I keep hoping that his next few roles require shorter hair, so he won't have a chance to grow it out and start sweeping it back again.

And I'd like to thank New Yorkers for recognizing Alex and taking fan pics of him, and here's hoping that the residents of Reykjavik also do so. Since they did two years ago I can't see them suddenly forgetting who he is.
I'm sure he's enjoyed his 6 weeks of anonymity, but we fans have needs!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Hello 
I'm a new one here. I've just seen the new candids in NY... What is the badge for??? It's a strange one.. a puppet..

Thanks.


----------



## Henares

Wellcome KwekDuck and Scandigirl. 
And thank you for all. I'm happy.


----------



## OHVamp

I love the sneakie selfie pic! The look on her face. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Henares

http://sikanapanele.tumblr.com/post/118880509916


----------



## TwisterBaby

Henares said:


> http://sikanapanele.tumblr.com/post/118880509916



My god I want to give that man a BODY SLIDE MASSAGE


----------



## Greeta129

Not 100% sure what body slide massage  is but my imagination can interpret  .... So funny and enticing   ! !


----------



## Zola24

KwekDuck said:


> Hi all! I've been visiting this forum for a while now but too shy to comment. But now I just want to say hi and thank you for all the wonderful photos and infos.
> 
> Here is a new fan photo that I found in instagram



Tku so much for the fan photo  I wish I looked that good at 3 am  and welcome to the AS thread  It is fun here ;D (mostly, lol)




Santress said:


> Stealth shot shared today (May 17, 2015):



Tku for all the fan pix, always my faves  and that one in the Diner is lovely ;D Tku too for the hq's of Bambi Skars - Jeez, he always looks so good in NYC - it suits him  almost as much as his hair ;D




BuckeyeChicago said:


> So of course he won't!  I keep hoping that his next few roles require shorter hair, so he won't have a chance to grow it out and start sweeping it back again.
> 
> And I'd like to thank New Yorkers for recognizing Alex and taking fan pics of him, and here's hoping that the residents of Reykjavik also do so. Since they did two years ago I can't see them suddenly forgetting who he is.
> I'm sure he's enjoyed his 6 weeks of anonymity, but we fans have needs!



Hi my shallow twin  lol 

Eta: And yes, that guy with Alex does look familiar.




ScandiGirl83 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm a new one here. I've just seen the new candids in NY... What is the badge for??? It's a strange one.. a puppet..
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome too ScandiGirl83  and I've no idea what the badge is for either, ('wondering)





Henares said:


> i59.tinypic.com/np44n9.gif
> i61.tinypic.com/34eb7fb.gif
> i58.tinypic.com/19moaw.gif[
> 
> 'faint'loveeyes'amazed'
> 
> sikanapanele.tumblr.com/post/118880509916



Tku so much for the gifs  We mustn't forget those lips either  as if, lol













sikanapanele


Eta: @*kitKath70* - Tku for the info - apartment hunting, like shoe shopping, always sounds much more fun than it actually is - poor bb  At least it feels so good when it's finally over, and I wish him luck


----------



## TwisterBaby

Greeta129 said:


> Not 100% sure what body slide massage  is but my imagination can interpret  .... So funny and enticing   ! !



Dont google it or u will get the ugly "paid" definition of it.  Between 2 consenting adults and if one of those adults happens to be Alex Skarsgard


----------



## Greeta129

Well I did Google it , now I'm giggling all over again at your comment  ! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for the fan photo  I wish I looked that good at 3 am  and welcome to the AS thread  It is fun here ;D (mostly, lol)
> 
> 
> Tku for all the fan pix, always my faves  and that one in the Diner is lovely ;D Tku too for the hq's of Bambi Skars - Jeez, he always looks so good in NYC - it suits him  almost as much as his hair ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi my shallow twin  lol
> 
> Eta: And yes, that guy with Alex does look familiar.
> 
> *
> 
> Welcome too ScandiGirl83  and I've no idea what the badge is for either, ('wondering)
> 
> Eta: @*kitKath70* - Tku for the info - apartment hunting, like shoe shopping, always sounds much more fun than it actually is - poor bb  At least it feels so good when it's finally over, and I wish him luck




Hah!

Looking at the profile pic, I think the beard and hair match, so it might be Siggi Hilmarsson.

https://twitter.com/siggihilmarsson

Looking at Tessa Thompson's Instagram, she's in Iceland, so I'm presuming that Alex (and the rest of the cast/crew) is as well. 
Here's hoping for more fan pics.
I'm hoping that he gets to spend at least a few days at home after filming wraps up.


----------



## VampFan

Welcome KDuck and ScandGirl!



ScandiGirl83 said:


> Hello
> I'm a new one here. I've just seen the new candids in NY... *What is the badge for?*?? It's a strange one.. a puppet..
> 
> Thanks.



I think it's a museum pass. He was papped outside the art exhibit and some places give you a sticker, some- a clip on metal pass to show the docents that you are OK to be there. Although, reading about the Vito Schnabel exhibit, it appears that the whole thing is invitation only, not open to the public, so not sure why they need that,  but that's what I assumed the sticker was for.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah!
> 
> *Looking at the profile pic, I think the beard and hair match, so it might be Siggi Hilmarsson.*
> 
> https://twitter.com/siggihilmarsson
> 
> *Looking at Tessa Thompson's Instagram, she's in Iceland, so I'm presuming that Alex (and the rest of the cast/crew) is as well. *
> Here's hoping for more fan pics.
> I'm hoping that he gets to spend at least a few days at home after filming wraps up.



I also thought he looked familiar. Thanks for the ID. I have friends who are yogurt connoisseurs and they really like Siggi yogurt. I wouldn't pay for it, but hey, whatever floats your boat.

Re: Iceland. I love that this is the only way we get a bead on his location, by following peripheral people related to his projects. It's the best we can do.

On a personal note and off topic, recently moved to Chicago area. Going to the Hawks game on Thursday. Cheering on my "new" hometown team.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

VampFan said:


> Welcome KDuck and ScandGirl!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a museum pass. He was papped outside the art exhibit and some places give you a sticker, some- a clip on metal pass to show the docents that you are OK to be there. Although, reading about the Vito Schnabel exhibit, it appears that the whole thing is invitation only, not open to the public, so not sure why they need that,  but that's what I assumed the sticker was for.
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought he looked familiar. Thanks for the ID. I have friends who are yogurt connoisseurs and they really like Siggi yogurt. I wouldn't pay for it, but hey, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Re: Iceland. I love that this is the only way we get a bead on his location, by following peripheral people related to his projects. It's the best we can do.
> 
> On a personal note and off topic, recently moved to Chicago area. Going to the Hawks game on Thursday. Cheering on my "new" hometown team.



I thought it could be a kind of a pass but it's a strange one and his mate Siggi (yes because the guy on his side is Siggi) didn't wear it... And so others....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Welcome KDuck and ScandGirl!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a museum pass. He was papped outside the art exhibit and some places give you a sticker, some- a clip on metal pass to show the docents that you are OK to be there. Although, reading about the Vito Schnabel exhibit, *it appears that the whole thing is invitation only, not open to the public, so not sure why they need that,  but that's what I assumed the sticker was for.*
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought he looked familiar. Thanks for the ID. I have friends who are yogurt connoisseurs and they really like Siggi yogurt. I wouldn't pay for it, but hey, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> *Re: Iceland. I love that this is the only way we get a bead on his location, by following peripheral people related to his projects. It's the best we can do.
> *
> *On a personal note and off topic, recently moved to Chicago area. Going to the Hawks game on Thursday. Cheering on my "new" hometown team.*




That's what I had originally thought, but then I noticed that no one else was wearing them. So it shall remain a mystery!

It's sad, but highly entertaining in way. I'm surprised we got as many pics in NYC as we did, since he'd been able to go ninja quite well there as well.

Welcome to my hometown! Lucky you to be going to the Hawks game on Thursday, we've tied the series. Here's hoping for another championship run.


----------



## BagBerry13

My mom brought back some of those Icelandic low sugar yogurts and they're delicious! When she was in Iceland she basically didn't eat anything else between meals. We were very sad that you can't get them here.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from Iceland shared on twitter today (May 20, 2015):

&#8220;Saw the very nice Alexander Skarsgard in Reykjavik today.&#8221; 





- *PoeticKat* twitter

https://twitter.com/PoeticKat/status/600980419622776832


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress. He looks really good and is that a hind of a smile &#128522;


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Slightly longer shot of today's fan pic from Alex filming *War On Everyone* in Iceland (May 20, 2015):





"Thanks for the pic today. You are my favorite TB character!"

-*PoeticKat* twitter

https://twitter.com/PoeticKat/status/600981981535473664


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much, Santress!!!!!!!
Why the same suit, tie... ? Why?????
I love him.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Henares said:


> Thank you so much, Santress!!!!!!!
> Why the same suit, tie... ? Why?????
> I love him.



Perhaps it involves the same scene from the other pics
I love him more


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks santress!

He looks so hot in that suit with his short hair


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Welcome to Chicago, Vamp - otherwise known as "Hawkey town"   Glad we are welcoming you with our traditional spring freezing weather.


I am dying to know the plot of this movie that gets them from New Mexico to Iceland.  That is one long police chase...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Henares said:


> Thank you so much, Santress!!!!!!!
> Why the same suit, tie... ? Why?????
> I love him.



Perhaps they've taken on board Skars own penchant for being less than flamboyant/changeable in his fashion choices?

PS: Wishing your Icelandic escape was at the BEGINNING of your trip now, Squirrel ?


----------



## Henares

He's only 2.900 Km. away from my love, Twister
Good night for everybody and thanks for be so amazing girls.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I wonder how many of that bloody suit they have, I'm presuming more than one. They should burn all but one, and keep the survivor for the movie premiere.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Perhaps they've taken on board Skars own penchant for being less than flamboyant/changeable in his fashion choices?
> 
> PS: Wishing your Icelandic escape was at the BEGINNING of your trip now, Squirrel ?


Grrrmph.  Of course he's there now. Of course.  Oh well. I trail in his wake.  Looks cold though, will hopefully warm up in six weeks.


----------



## Santress

This came in earlier today.  Sorry for the delay. Playing catch up as I've been in meetings all morning.

Fan pic from Iceland shared on twitter today (May 21, 2015):





"True Blood baby alexander skarsgard."

https://twitter.com/irisros22/status/601361484178923521


----------



## TwisterBaby

Henares said:


> He's only 2.900 Km. away from my love, Twister
> Good night for everybody and thanks for be so amazing girls.



WHAT!!!!  2900!!!!  RUN GIRL RUN

I wonder how far Alex can evoke Spontaneous Ovulation

night Henares


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for  en pic!


----------



## TwisterBaby

Santress said:


> This came in earlier today.  Sorry for the delay. Playing catch up as I've been in meetings all morning.
> 
> Fan pic from Iceland shared on twitter today (May 21, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "True Blood baby alexander skarsgard."
> 
> https://twitter.com/irisros22/status/601361484178923521



 thank you Santress


----------



## BagBerry13

TwisterBaby said:


> WHAT!!!!  2.9!!!!  RUN GIRL RUN
> 
> I wonder how far Alex can evoke Spontaneous Ovulation
> 
> night Henares



No, I think she means 2,900 km. Or just 2900 km.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the fanpics, Santress. 
I always wanted to visit Iceland, I think that will be my future holiday (goal).


----------



## Henares

I don´t know: Reykjavik or Stocholm. It´s weekend. And his mother, my mother-in-law, are waiting for him...
Thank you Santress for your info and pics. And thanks so much all of you 
Good night and sweet Alexdreams!!!


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress* for the fan pix  and tku *Buckeye* for the Siggi Hilmarsson ID 

It's that time of week again, lol. Please vote for Alex, he's losing 43% v 57% - !!!















The Hottest Crush 2015: Round 4 (The Final 16)

Alexander Skarsgard vs. Dan Stevens - voting link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/119560313825/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-4-the-final-16


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola I've just voted


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the link, Zola
Voted Alex, of course. 
Currently Alex still behind with 45% v 54%. So vote for Alex folks!

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/119560313825/the-hottest-crush-2015-round-4-the-final-16


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Red.

Another fan photo from Iceland from 2 days ago (May 20, 2015):





"12 Hours in Iceland #Found My Viking!!!! @AlexSkarsgard #Its Light Till Midnight.


can you believe?!? We spotted each other at a coffee shop. Locked eyes and both said 'wait, what are YOU doing here?!?'"

-*ursulaloves* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Santress  Meeting a friend by chance is so lovely, and so weird


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much, Santress. 
He's lovely, gorgeous, etc. And, he, he, I love him so much.


----------



## OHVamp

Voted. Its close but he's slightly ahead. For those of us who don't mind this silly but fun pastime, vote a couple more times so we can keep him ahead.


----------



## Madleiine

Yaaj new fan pictures, Iceland seems to know how to use a mobile camera  
I voted too, just for fun


----------



## KwekDuck

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 

@Santress: thank you for the fan pics. Askars looks really good in them. 
I'm curious about the 2nd fan's comment, from her comment it seems that she knows Alex. Is she a Scandinavian celeb? Or is she Alex's friend? Or is that conversation just happen in her imagination? 

About the vote: I voted....many times a day coz I want him to win even if it's just a fan made poll, maybe I'm just too competitive.
But it seems Dan Stevens is Alex's hardest competitor in this poll, so far.


----------



## Santress

@Kwek - She says on her social media that she lives in New York and is the VP of a magazine.  They could be friends but my guess is they probably know each other from industry stuff.

At the airport today (May 23, 2015):





&#8220;Me and my favorite vampire #trueblood @kefairport. &#8220;

-*svanborgmaria* @ instagr.am





&#8220;Love my job!!! #alexander skarsgård #trueblood @kefairport

-*karlottaosk* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Wonder if he's going home to Sweden or back to US. Are they done filming by the way? 

And happy that he smiles a bit. He looks might fine. 
Thanks Santress.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Some oldies but goodies of an interview with Young(er) Alex in a Swedish magazine.

Alby needs help translating this article.  If anyone is interested, please shoot her a pm on tumblr or Facbook.  

From *Alby's* tumblr:















> More oldies! 23 year old Alexander Skarsgård. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> (As usual, I&#8217;ll really appreciate if there&#8217;s someone out there able to translate the interview, it&#8217;s in Swedish. Send me a PM with your email, thank you!)


http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/119696873924/more-oldies-23-year-old-alexander-skarsgard


----------



## Henares

Thank you, Santress and all the propale. 
 He seems a young boy!!!!


----------



## Henares

Fan pics I mean. Haaaa!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Wonder if he's going home to Sweden or back to US. Are they done filming by the way?
> 
> And happy that he smiles a bit. He looks might fine.
> Thanks Santress.



They are done filming, Iceland was just a very few days filming.

ETA: Having now watched End of Watch (with Michael Pena), Dear White People (with Tessa Thompson) and The Guard (written/directed by JMM), I am definitely looking forward to this movie.

As to where he's going, normally I'd say Sweden, he's not been home in a while, but now, where he is going might depend on where Alexa will be after she finishes her Asian promo duties for Longchamp.

And it looks like he's still got that button (or whatever the heck it is) on his jeans.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Rivet? ^


----------



## a_sussan

Congrats to Sweden for winning ESC...


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> Congrats to Sweden for winning ESC...



I'm so happy Russia didn't win. That would've been awkward. And Australia did really well. Still don't get why they were even there but I ask myself that every year with Israel.


----------



## a_sussan

I think Australia was in because of some celebration and yes to Russia that would have been awkward. And still don't understand why countries that are not in Europe is allowed to participate. 

But more Alex related. Hammarby are playing a pretty big game 7th June. Hope that he be there. . I will but for the opponent team.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> I think Australia was in because of some celebration and yes to Russia that would have been awkward. And still don't understand why countries that are not in Europe is allowed to participate.
> 
> But more Alex related. Hammarby are playing a pretty big game 7th June. Hope that he be there. . I will but for the opponent team.



We Aussies were there as guests/wild cards but mostly as a nod to how HUGE Eurovision is here. Every year millions of us tune in to watch it  Guy Sebastian is a hugely talented dude. Highly recommend checking out songs such as Battle Scars or many others on YT.

If he's available I'm sure Skars will support his mistress 

Congratulations Sweden!!!!!!


----------



## Henares

Congratulations Sweden!


----------



## Idun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We Aussies were there as guests/wild cards but mostly as a nod to how HUGE Eurovision is here. Every year millions of us tune in to watch it  Guy Sebastian is a hugely talented dude. Highly recommend checking out songs such as Battle Scars or many others on YT.
> 
> Congratulations Sweden!!!!!!



You guys got it all wrong - good song, guy who could actually sing


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> You guys got it all wrong - good song, guy who could actually sing



:lolots: True!
I was like, "Guys, that's not how it works around here."


----------



## Madleiine

Fan photo with Alex, published on instagram 27 min ago "with alexander skarsgard after wrapping war of everyone in Reykjavik Iceland. He's a fan of Britney Spears too so we had plenty to talk about" source derrickbarry


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> :lolots: True!
> I was like, "Guys, that's not how it works around here."



I heard the German winner didn't want to participate? 

He looks like a giant in the photo from Iceland.. I hope he gets to spend some time with My this weekend with both Gustaf and Bill abroad


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FYI, here's a link to the Instagram that posted the 'newest' Alex photo:

https://instagram.com/derrickbarry/

He's part of the WOE cast.

Looking at Alex's hoodie, was his right side that splattered looking in the other pics from the airport, or did the lovely police ladies block the spots? It looks he either got caught in the rain, but only one side, or he had a very tall and drooly fan on that side.


----------



## BagBerry13

Idun said:


> I heard the German winner didn't want to participate?
> 
> He looks like a giant in the photo from Iceland.. I hope he gets to spend some time with My this weekend with both Gustaf and Bill abroad



Yep! He got elected and then said, "Nah! I'm outta here." So second place took over.
This would've been our number one. He won The Voice two years ago.


----------



## Zola24

Madleiine said:


> Fan photo with Alex, published on instagram 27 min ago "with alexander skarsgard after wrapping war of everyone in Reykjavik Iceland. He's a fan of Britney Spears too so we had plenty to talk about" source derrickbarry





BuckeyeChicago said:


> FYI, here's a link to the Instagram that posted the 'newest' Alex photo:
> 
> https://instagram.com/derrickbarry/
> 
> He's part of the WOE cast.
> 
> Looking at Alex's hoodie, was his right side that splattered looking in the other pics from the airport, or did the lovely police ladies block the spots? It looks he either got caught in the rain, but only one side, or he had a very tall and drooly fan on that side.



Tku for the photo  and the link  I lv the idea of a tall drooly fan:giggles: although I'm more curious to know why Alex's face looks slightly bruised 


Eta: That Celebcrush poll - Alex is through to the next round 54% v 46%  And well done Ireland too ;D


----------



## Zola24

Deleted double post - Idke!? Sorry


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photo  and the link  I lv the idea of a tall drooly fan:giggles: although I'm more curious to know why Alex's *face looks slightly bruised *
> 
> 
> Eta: That Celebcrush poll - Alex is through to the next round 54% v 46%  And well done Ireland too ;D



And his left thumb looks like he bruised/smooshed it.


Eurovision: Glad that Sweden won it. Having listened to it seems like a decent bit of Europop. 
My online friend, she loves Eurovision and loves to give running commentaries on her FB. She's happy that her niece is old enough now to watch with her and listen to her auntie explain the voting blocs, etc.


----------



## skarsbabe

BuckeyeChicago said:


> FYI, here's a link to the Instagram that posted the 'newest' Alex photo:
> 
> https://instagram.com/derrickbarry/
> 
> He's part of the WOE cast.



Very curious as to how he's part of the WOE cast... his insta shows that his job is a Britney Spears impersonator, and a frighteningly good one at that.

I've now seen everything.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They are done filming, Iceland was just a very few days filming.
> 
> ETA: Having now watched End of Watch (with Michael Pena), Dear White People (with Tessa Thompson) and The Guard (written/directed by JMM), I am definitely looking forward to this movie.
> 
> As to where he's going, normally I'd say Sweden, he's not been home in a while, but now, where he is going might depend on where Alexa will be after she finishes her Asian promo duties for Longchamp.
> 
> And it looks like he's still got that button (or whatever the heck it is) on his jeans.



I'm beginning to think the button he's been wearing is one of Alexa's doodles.  If you look through her Instagram photos, you'll see that she likes to draw a lot of random things.  From a closeup, it looks like it's a dog.  It's strange that he would still be wearing the button in Iceland if it didn't have some sort of significance to him.  Either that or he never washed his jeans before packing them for his trip


----------



## Madleiine

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm beginning to think the button he's been wearing is one of Alexa's doodles.  If you look through her Instagram photos, you'll see that she likes to draw a lot of random things.  From a closeup, it looks like it's a dog.  It's strange that he would still be wearing the button in Iceland if it didn't have some sort of significance to him.  Either that or he never washed his jeans before packing them for his trip




The dog must be "specially designed" to him in that case (cute) maybe that symbol his old dog..anyway I can not find it anywhere, I know a fan of alexa puts up all her artwork at tumblr and Instagram but didn't found it there, or he got it in NYC and haven't change pants since then, we know that he has a "small" wardrobe/use same pants/t-shirts several days in a row.


----------



## jooa

It looks like this button was pinned different on those two pics or maybe even they are two different, "this thing" is otherwise placed and even on this fanpic looks bigger.


----------



## ml44

A trailer has been release for Diary of a Teenage Girl. I don't know how to post it, but I am sure someone will.


----------



## Santress

ETA - thanks, Ml44.

The first trailer for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* has hit the Web and twitter courtesy of *Yahoo! Movies*.

Watch it here:

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/sundance-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-trailer-the-119947658322.html


----------



## ml44

Santress said:


> ETA - thanks, Ml44.
> 
> The first trailer for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* has hit the Web and twitter courtesy of *Yahoo! Movies*.
> 
> Watch it here:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/sundance-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-trailer-the-119947658322.html


Thanks Santress I knew you would post it!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you gals and I must say I can't wait to see this now.


----------



## giatona

Thank you for the pics posts etc!! Can't wait to see this movie!


----------



## bluebird8845

Santress said:


> ETA - thanks, Ml44.
> 
> The first trailer for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* has hit the Web and twitter courtesy of *Yahoo! Movies*.
> 
> Watch it here:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/sundance-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-trailer-the-119947658322.html


Trailer for Diary looks great, really want to see it.

Thanks Santress for posting


----------



## Nyota

Thank you Santress!

It does look really,really, really good! I hope we´ll get to see this in Europe in theaters also.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay, finally I get to see the trailer! 
Thanks Santress for posting. 
Hopefully there will be one more trailer.


----------



## Zola24

Tku Santress for the trailer - looks so good 

Those gif makers don't hang around - tku so much to them too 























commissairegibert
Qt
I get distracted sometimes. Im overwhelmed by my all-consuming thoughts about sex and men.


----------



## Zola24

imhereforsookie













beaufortplace


Such an attractive sleazeball


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola hun.. love the gifs.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Sussan  Yes, I lv the gifs too  it saves me keep pressing the pause and rewind buttons :giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> *Very curious as to how he's part of the WOE cast*... his insta shows that his job is a Britney Spears impersonator, and a frighteningly good one at that.
> 
> I've now seen everything.



They've got some very interesting supporting characters in this movie.



Zola24 said:


> imhereforsookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaufortplace
> 
> 
> Such an attractive sleazeball



Finally a trailer!

And his expressions in these gifs, oh dear lord. I think I'm going to be giggling over the second one, with the beer, for quite some time.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> imhereforsookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaufortplace
> 
> 
> Such an attractive sleazeball




Thanks for the gifs Zola. 
Yes, he is handsome as usual, though very 70s style. :giggles:
like Minnies expression, "the handsomest man in the world, Monroe Rutherford" 

And this guy really likes the film and Alex performance: 



> *One of the best films of the year gets an okay trailer.
> *
> By DEVIN FARACI May. 26, 2015
> 
> I missed The Diary of a Teenage Girl at Sundance this year, and I'm almost glad I did. I saw the movie last week and it blew me away so completely that I wonder how annoying I would have been the last five months, ending every single review with "And while it's pretty good, it's nowhere near as good as The Diary of a Teenage Girl."
> Bel Powley plays Minnie Geotz, a 15 year old girl undergoing her sexual awakening in 1970s San Francisco... and with her mother's 35 year old boyfriend._ That boyfriend is played by Alexander Skarsgård, who gives a perfomance so good you'll reevaluate everything else he has ever done._ The film is funny and sad, and brutally honest while still having sympathy and empathy for every single character. I loved, loved, loved it.
> There's a trailer now, and it sells some aspects of the movie, but it definitely doesn't give you the whole picture. The film is based on an illustrated novel by cartoonist Phoebe Gloeckner, and the trailer shows you some of the ways director Marielle Heller mixes live action and animation - although there's less of it in the movie than the trailer might lead you to believe. What the trailer also can't show you is how incredibly raunchy and fairly graphic the film is, which makes its exploration of a teen girl's sexuality all the more raw and honest.
> I really love this movie, and it's exactly the kind of movie people say they don't make anymore. It's beautifully shot, incredibly well-acted and moving and funny at once. It opens August 7th. Mark your calendars now. Seriously.




http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2015/05...e-girl-trailer-a-movie-you-need-to-know-about


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They've got some very interesting supporting characters in this movie.
> 
> Finally a trailer!
> 
> And his expressions in these gifs, oh dear lord. I think I'm going to be giggling over the second one, with the beer, for quite some time.



Hah, yes Alex seemed to really enjoy himself channeling his inner scuzz :giggles:




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the gifs Zola.
> Yes, he is handsome as usual, though very 70s style. 'giggles:
> like Minnies expression, "the handsomest man in the world, Monroe Rutherford" 'smile1:
> 
> And this guy really likes the film and Alex performance: 'smile1:
> 
> http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2015/05...e-girl-trailer-a-movie-you-need-to-know-about



Tku2  All the reviews, apart from that guy in New York, have been very good and I'm so pleased for everyone involved with this movie  I'm also so pleased that a trailer has at last been released 'cos hey August is not that far away now and it'll be so good to get the buzz going again 

----------------

As usual CBLA nails it  
















> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> Gosh, I thought I was the only one that saw the halo of hearts and flowers and flights of angels singing Barry White songs.
> 
> ps: jesus hose me down,
> that tongue&#8230;
> 
> Tagged: #Alexander Skarsgard#diary of a teenage girl#dat tongue tho....cheesus


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm really looking forward to this film. I think I'd see it even if Alex wasn't in it.  Got to say, regardless of how hot he may be IRL, his character is kinda gross..lol..It'll be interesting to see how that parlays into the sexually heated moments in the film. That gif with the beer and posturing is giving me life though..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> H*ah, yes Alex seemed to really enjoy himself channeling his inner scuzz *:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku2  All the reviews, apart from that guy in New York, have been very good and I'm so pleased for everyone involved with this movie  I'm also so pleased that a trailer has at last been released 'cos hey August is not that far away now and it'll be so good to get the buzz going again
> 
> ----------------
> 
> As usual CBLA nails it





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I'm really looking forward to this film. I think I'd see it even if Alex wasn't in it.  Got to say, regardless of how hot he may be IRL, his character is kinda gross..lol..*It'll be interesting to see how that parlays into the sexually heated moments in the film. That gif with the beer and posturing is giving me life though..



That's one of the things that Alex as an actor seems to have a skill for, he's able to take characters that could be played straight up 'bad': Charlie Venner, and now Monroe, and add a little more nuance to them. Not that they're 'good', but they're not caricatures either.
Which is one of the reasons I'm interested in seeing how he plays Terry in WOE. Since it's a dark comedy, he may play him a little more over the top, but Alex being Alex, there'll be something else under the surface.

And yes, even without Alex in it, I think with so many effusive reviews that I'd want to see this movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

This is Sony Pictures official trailer for The Diary of a Teenage Girl.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Chris Pine May Join DC Movie Universe As &#8216;Wonder Woman&#8217;s Steve Trevor

The news comes courtesy of Variety, claiming Pine has entered negotiations for the part despite the lack of any recent word concerning potential casting. The previous rumor that actor Scott Eastwood (Fury) had landed the part for an introduction in Suicide Squad turned out to be off the mark, with Eastwood passing on the opportunity to test for the role along with the likes of Liam Hemsworth and Alexander Skarsgård.

http://screenrant.com/wonder-woman-movie-chris-pine-steve-trevor/

At this point I'm surprised Im not in talks to play Steve Trevor


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Red & Twister.


----------



## Santress

~ Happy Birthday ! ~ to two very special ladies!

Free, sorry, I got confused and thought you celebrated on the 27th but the tumblr fairies tell me it's actually May 26th (x).

Hope you had a great time and lots of mojitos on your special day.






(x)






(x)





(x)

Squirrel, a little birdie tells me you're the 28th but I'm posting this slightly in advance in case it's the 27th.

Wishing you a beautiful day and hope both of you ladies have an even better upcoming year full of much love, luck, great health and happiness!





(x)





(x)





(x)


----------



## OHVamp

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Zola24

TwisterBaby said:


> Chris Pine May Join DC Movie Universe As Wonder Womans Steve Trevor
> 
> The news comes courtesy of Variety, claiming Pine has entered negotiations for the part despite the lack of any recent word concerning potential casting. The previous rumor that actor Scott Eastwood (Fury) had landed the part for an introduction in Suicide Squad turned out to be off the mark, with Eastwood passing on the opportunity to test for the role along with the likes of Liam Hemsworth and Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> http://screenrant.com/wonder-woman-movie-chris-pine-steve-trevor/
> 
> *At this point I'm surprised Im not in talks to play Steve Trevor*



:giggles:


And tku *Red* for the logo free vid 


Happy birthday *Free* and *Squirrel*, wishing you a year filled with love and happiness too &#9829;x 





berni yorkshire rose


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks a bunch gals   Another year......wiser I hope?

And *Happy Birthday Squirrel*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy birthday ladies!

As for the Chris Pine as Steve Trevor info, doesn't surprise me. I'm not impressed by the current WB 'vision' for their DC movies, so having someone that bland is in line with what I'd expect from them.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thank you ladies!!  I'm unfortunately resembling those rotund squirrels.  Too many frosting nuts and frosty mojitos!  Happy bday to Free as well, it is indeed Gemini days...

Speaking of treats to unwrap, thanks for the trailer.  They are def going light on the skeevy mother's boyfriend to promote it.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday to Free and Squirrel :beer:


----------



## RedTopsy

Quarter finals in the Hottest Crush poll.
This time Alex vs Hugh Jackman.
Alex is behind with 30% v 69% so he needs votes!
Go and vote for Alex, just click on the link below.

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120057515753/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-quarter-finals-hugh


and Happy Birthday Free and Squirrel! artyhat:


----------



## giatona

Happy birthday ladies!!&#127856;


----------



## Idun

Happy birthdays!

Sucks about Chris Pine  Dude is so boring on screen, what are they thinking..


----------



## jooa

I don't think that Alex was in the running for this role. It was only rumors that was made by only one jurnalist. I didn't read any speculations from some different sources, all articles were about this one mention by Jeff Sneider in "Meet the Movie Press".
Frankly, I didn't want Alex in "Wonder Woman", maybe in different comic book movie but this one seems to me not enough interesting and promising.


----------



## Henares

Happy birthday Free anda Squirrel. Be happy always! Besos y abrazos!!!!


----------



## Henares

Thank so much for all the info and video and gifs...It's amazing!


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Quarter finals in the Hottest Crush poll.
> This time Alex vs Hugh Jackman.
> Alex is behind with 30% v 69% so he needs votes!
> Go and vote for Alex, just click on the link below.
> 
> http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120057515753/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-quarter-finals-hugh
> 
> and Happy Birthday Free and Squirrel! artyhat:



Tku so much for posting this - Alex has been steadily gaining - it's now 49% v 51% 
We're gonna have to reblog the f out of this tomorrow, lol
Hey any casual readers pse vote for Alex, there's no signing on or anything, just click and vote - tku so much


----------



## bluebird8845

Happy birthday Free & Squirrel, hope you're both having/had a marvellous day

I've voted 3 times in the poll, but unfortunately Crush archives is now recognising my devices and won't let me vote anymore &#55357;&#56869;.  I like Hugh Jackman, but he's no match for the Viking &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Opheliaballs

Happy birthday ladies


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I don't think that Alex was in the running for this role. It was only rumors that was made by only one jurnalist. I didn't read any speculations from some different sources, all articles were about this one mention by *Jeff Sneider *in "Meet the Movie Press".
> Frankly, I didn't want Alex in "Wonder Woman", maybe in different comic book movie but this one seems to me not enough interesting and promising.



I don't think he was ever a front runner, just a possibility. I think it's true in this case because Jeff Sneider has been a movie/entertainment writer for quite some time (Variety, etc.,) so probably did get this from actual legit 'insiders' and didn't just pull it out of his butt.

And I'm glad it wasn't a serious thing, because this version of WW currently isn't doing anything for me, interest wise.

And now we impatiently wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Some oldies but goodies of an interview with Young(er) Alex in a Swedish magazine.
> 
> Alby needs help translating this article.  If anyone is interested, please shoot her a pm on tumblr or Facbook.
> 
> From *Alby's* tumblr:
> http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/119696873924/more-oldies-23-year-old-alexander-skarsgard


Update:  This November 1999 *Vecko Revyn* interview with 23 year old Alex has been translated by our very own A_Sussan. Thanks, Sus!

-Updated&#8212; Vecko Revyn, November 1999
&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-
Son of: world famous actor Stellan Skarsgard and My Skarsgård, doctor. The eldest in a family of six children.

*I just go with it &#8230;*

23 years old. Looks good. Have work all the time. It&#8217;s almost as you want to give Alexander Skarsgård a punch in the face. But he is too nice for that.

Alexander Skarsgard cruise between film shoots and sail through life. He has fluency and predicted a future among the really big. Among those who dad Stellan belongs.

Though any comparison he does not want to do.

We are completely different, my father and me.

Wet and long, striped, he enters through a heavy wooden door at the film company Sandrew. It&#8217;s pooring outside and the water flows from the blond hair, down on a black and green striped shirt with buttons on one shoulder.

What we see here is a lucky guy. A guy who has a reason to smile. Alexander Skarsgard has a job as an actor all the time.

He has made a season of &#8220;White Lies&#8221;, success, yet he has managed to avoid falling into just doing daytime TV. In the autumn he goes into theaters with a big role in the film &#8220;Happy End&#8221;. And after this intervjuvn he to TV&#8217;s costume archives and try on clothes at a drama production and then set off on another recording in Gothenburg.

He exudes a kind of cool unconcerned  just like confident people do. Not hysterically positive and ingratiating, not overexcited and introverted. Simply: &#8220;Hi, I&#8217;m 23 years old and actor who  looks good and will live to be 100, and I will have as much fun as I can.&#8221;

*Are you thinking that you have that damn good?*

Absolutely. I&#8217;m really grateful because I know that many do not have it so. In a way, I have had it very easy. I have had the opportunity to choose. This does not mean that all choices have been easy. I have also had setbacks and dimensions lousy. But there are many who do not even have a choice.

*Choice to what?*

I could, for example, to go to New York and study for an actor. It cost a lot of money and I had never been able to do unless dad paid.

*Have you ever had a real set back?*

No, nothing catastrophic. I&#8217;m not afraid of it either. I have my own security, my friends and my family who lived in the same old scrubby apartment since the 80s. And if everything goes to hell, I can always come home. I know that.

*Your dad Stellan is a world famous actor, your brother is actor and you&#8217;re an actor. What is that? Have you had it easier because of the father or is talent in the blood?*

I do not know. My first role I was given by my dad when I was seven, but then I managed all by myself. I do not know what it is that makes a good actor. Some hold on for thirty years and still lackluster, then it comes a ten year old and is brilliant.

*Is not it difficult to have the same profession as your dad. You risk being the eternal runner-up?*

I have not even thought that way. We are completely different, my dad and I, and does not compete that way. I&#8217;m not a 25 year younger, steeped copy of him. It is not as if people stand and compare &#8220;oh well, 1982 was Stellan Hamlet and now Alexander Hamlet and he&#8217;s worse there.&#8221; It does not work that way.

*But many have to make the comparison?*

I do not think so. If I come to a set so it is often many who have worked with my dad. They might tell you something they made together and asking me to greet him but then it is no more talk about it. It&#8217;s not that &#8220;You go to the left there, I think Stellan had gone right.&#8221;


*The family Skarsgård seems a little like happy family. Successful parents who have known each other all their lives, and offers a mix of fuzzy, intellectual culture and strong academic intelligence to dad an actor and My the mother who is a doctor. Six children: Alexander, Gustaf, Sam, Bill, Eija and Valter. Youngest Valter two years. Oldest Alexander.*

I&#8217;m probably a typical big brother. Our dad has been gone a lot, and then I had to control and adjust a little and scream at younger brothers. I&#8217;m not like that hyper meticulous really and prance around like a rooster and says how things should be - but with Sam and Gustaf I become a bit like that because they are like pigs. I don&#8217;t mind if there is a bit dirty, but when you get to pick cigarette butts in the bathtub and there are sandwiches laying around since a week ago, then it is not funny.

*What kind of upbringing did you get?*

We had it pretty freely and had to take decisions themselves. It was very open home. Always a lot of people, a lot of friends that came and went like that. I thought it was good but there was the problem sometimes because dad was away a lot when he was working. In certain situations as needed to both mom and dad. Long times our mum was at home and it became a heavy burden on her.

*How did it affect you that your dad was gone?*

Dad has always been away a lot so it was natural for me. When I was born, he worked at the Royal Dramatic Theatre and then he was home in Stockholm anyway. Then he started shooting and then he was gone longer periods. But he did the best he could. I was with him a lot of Dramatic Theater and when he was filming so he took us if he could. On the other hand  he sometimes stay home for weeks at a stretch and stand in the kitchen all day.

*Did your dad drive you to &#8220;Vår teater&#8221; when you were little in the same way as other driving kids to soccer practice?*

Actually not. I started at &#8220;Vår teater&#8221; in my kindergarten. There was a whole group from there.. But then it is clear that my father helped and supported, but he supported like much when I later added by the theater completely for a few years.

*Why did you quit?*

I had a role in the film &#8220;The dog that smiled&#8221; when I was 13 and got crappy confidence after that. It went on TV and even though there was no hysteria, but still there were some who recognized me on the town. I was just at the beginning of puberty and became agoraphobic. I felt that people looked at me, giggling behind my back. I was really nervous. It was really difficult and I felt I did cope with it, so I quit completely and said no to everything for a few years.

*What made you come back?*

I grew up. I was 20 and felt I could do it better then. I had more security. Was more sure of myself. It was during the military service I started thinking. I had thought it was fun to play and that was not really the profession it was wrong, but on others. So I tried again.

*You did the worst macho military service. Are you interested in the military?*

No, I thought, either I seek exemption warrant or I do something properly. I am an urban rat. If it rains then run it into the subway, so I felt I could do something completely different that I had never done. I&#8217;m glad I did it but when I was there so it was quite hard sometimes.

*Formed you from it?*

To some extent. I tested my limits, did stuff I never would have done otherwise. Who goes out and one march nine mil through the forest until you puke. You become more accepting when you did such things. And so I learned a lot about leadership and psychology because I was the patrol chief. But I&#8217;m certainly not military of me. It was enough with what I did.

*Are you single now?*

Yes, I get on well with being single. I&#8217;m not so desperate after having a relationship. But not the other way around. If I would meet someone and be really in love then I would go for it.

*Are you romantic?*

I&#8217;m not like that when the guys are at my house  they get a beer, and when the girl comes, it&#8217;s red wine and fine dining and so. I am who I am. Maybe not so romatic that way. I don&#8217;t fall  easy in love either. It happens, but it&#8217;s not easy.

*You seem to live more in practice than in the though?*

It is clear that I can go and daydream and thinking and so there, maybe on any girl I want. But I can not brooding so much. I just do mostly. I feel instead of thinking. If something feels right then I go on that track. It&#8217;s just a feeling that fills one. I want to do it or I do not. Usually weighs one the feeling of the other. When it is not so much to think about. I just go with it. >>

ID: Alexander Skarsgard

Born: August 25, 1976

Occupation: Actor

Family: Single

Current: As Marcus Englund in TV3&#8217;s soap opera &#8220;White lies&#8221;. Going coming at cinema this autumn in &#8220;Happy End&#8221;. Playing against Stefan Sauk and Izabella Scroupco in the action thriller &#8220;The Diver&#8221; which premieres this Christmas.

UPDATED 
Wonderful Susanne A. was kind enough to make the translation for the delight of the English speakers. THANK YOU VERY MUCH Susanne!!!  &#10084; &#9825; &#10084; 

Vecko Revyn - November 1999

http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/120148069434/albynet-more-oldies-23-year-old-alexander


----------



## a_sussan

You're welcome. It was fun to do and try to figure out some weird Swedish words to translate.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone 

Great job Susanne. Too bad other sites who used it didn't credit your great work.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Free


----------



## RedTopsy

Great translation work, Sussan. 
Alex sounds just like a typical big brother. 

Reminder of the Hottest Crush Poll:

Please go and vote for Alex! He is behind again with 46%v 53%.
Just click on the link below.

http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120057515753/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-quarter-finals-hugh


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress* for Alby's post  and *Sussan* tku so much for all your great translation work  
*Red* tku2 for reposting the voting link - Alex is pulling back a little, it's now 48% v 52%!! I'm not quite sure on the timing lapse but it's worth trying to re-vote


----------



## TwisterBaby

Woo Hoo
The Diary of a Teenage Girl - 48 followers
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Diary-of-a-Teenage-Girl/655975811202446
and
World on Everyone - 131 followers
https://www.facebook.com/pages/War-on-Everyone/1591850794405548?ref=hl


Im heading out, night guys


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for the translation! And thanks for all the bday welcomes, I really appreciate them!


----------



## Zola24

nvm


----------



## Kitkath70

X


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nvm and x's??


----------



## jooa

^^ I guess that it has something to do with those pics Alex & Alexa from today that you can find on tumblr, twitter, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh. For the record...they look cute  Why did no-one post them? Or were they deleted?


----------



## jooa

I don't know  ... it's true that those are stealing shots and somehow intrusive but I saw many similar on this forum.

... and yes, they look really cute


----------



## Santress

I didn't post them but it's easy enough to off site link them and the twitter that originally posted them very quickly deleted their tweet.  I saw it less than 10 minutes after it hit twitter and by that time it was gone.

I'm not sure why but the twitter that shared those pics (VicBada22) deleted them almost immediately after tweeting them and they also locked their account so it's now private.  That seems to indicate they may have had second thoughts about sharing them. If they hadn't been deleted so quickly or were still up, I'd post them.


----------



## Zola24

Hmm, yes similar reasons to Santress, which is a shame as they are cute pix, even if they are stalkerish, and I&#8217;m sure if Alex and Alexa continue to hang around together there&#8217;s going to be many more. Hopefully next time the photos won't be deleted quite so quickly, even though once something hits the 'net it can never vanish. Whatever, as long as Alex is happy I&#8217;m happy.

Also don't forget to vote for Alex, http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120057515753/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-quarter-finals-hugh, he's pulling back slowly 49% v 51%. Voting closes 8 pm GMT, today, 30 May.

Wishing you all a great weekend &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

As far as creepy, stalker photos, from either fans or the paps, the ones from yesterday aren't that bad. It must be nice for him to go out with her and do normal couply things and not be bothered too much. Noticed, maybe, but not bothered. 
I'm hoping, now that DOATG's release date is just over two months away, we'll perhaps see him at one of its film fest appearances, and perhaps some interviews. He'll probably just go ninja again until the premiere, though.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thanks Zola Alex is now winning  but I've just been blocked from voting again.

I'm still not convinced with Alexa as her past history over here really isn't great, poor Alex I thought he might have learnt from the beige days


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If you're _really_ dedicated to voting as often as possible, you can clear that site's cookies from your browser. Just Google 'clear individual cookies' and whatever browser(s) you're using.

As for Alexa and Alex, they've been together for maybe three or four months, and he's been working on WOE for a good portion of that time, and she's busy as well. But so far, I've seen no signs that she's done anything but keep this relationship off her social media, nor has she made sure that they get papped.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks Zola Alex is now winning  but I've just been blocked from voting again.
> 
> I'm still not convinced with Alexa as her past history over here really isn't great, poor Alex I thought he might have learnt from the beige days


 
In my mind they share all of the same characteristics so not much has changed since the Beige days. The fans that turned on him ended up "forgiving" him once they broke up. It's not a matter of being naïve and new to Hollywood now. This type of woman is what he likes and that's troubling imo.

There was a pap stroll at the train station in Paris so now that they're in the same city again I'm sure there will be more. Good luck with that Alex.


----------



## skarsbabe

I missed the pics


----------



## Opheliaballs

The pictures are still on tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If you're _really_ dedicated to voting as often as possible, you can clear that site's cookies from your browser. Just Google 'clear individual cookies' and whatever browser(s) you're using.
> 
> As for Alexa and Alex, they've been together for maybe three or four months, and he's been working on WOE for a good portion of that time, and she's busy as well. But so far, I've seen no signs that she's done anything but keep this relationship off her social media, nor has she made sure that they get papped.



Agree BC. These women (his GF's) are not robot duplicates but individuals. And they've kept it very quiet so far.

Similar conversations going on over at the Fassy thread about AliciaV by the way. *yawn*

"Pap Stroll" tends to be when an obvious display of affection is captured by arrangement with the paparazzi. Paris looked nothing like that.


----------



## AB Negative

Opheliaballs said:


> The pictures are still on tumblr




Can you grab it and post it for those of us not on tumblr?


----------



## Santress

AB Negative said:


> Can you grab it and post it for those of us not on tumblr?


They're up on the ladymedieval tumblr.  You don't have to registered with tumblr to view them on her blog.

I'm surprised you don't have a tumblr account. You've been in the fandom since 2010.

I don't know how true this is but from *LipStick Alley's* forums:

They were seen all over Brooklyn this week even my friend Nicole saw them walking around and holding hands then saw them buying vinyl's at Rough Trade which is a ****ing hipster record store at Williamsburg. I didn't believe her. I thought she was ****ting me but now I see she was telling me the truth. Her "I told you so" 's are getting on my ****ing nerves.


----------



## Madleiine

I would take that with a pinch of salt..


----------



## Santress

^True and there are certain individuals creating all these accounts up and down the fandom and changing their positions/viewpoints (depending on where they post) as often as they change their underwear.  So, it's confusing on what to believe these days.

New still of Alex and Bel in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





https://twitter.com/ThePlaylist/status/604755601466499072


----------



## Madleiine

I know, don't trust Internet   Thank you for the new picture


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agree BC. These women (his GF's) are not robot duplicates but individuals. And they've kept it very quiet so far.
> 
> Similar conversations going on over at the Fassy thread about AliciaV by the way. *yawn*
> 
> "Pap Stroll" tends to be when an obvious display of affection is captured by arrangement with the paparazzi. Paris looked nothing like that.




I'm not considering a few pics taken in a Paris train station, during Fashion Week, when there are lots of paps in the city, when they were several feet apart, to be a 'pap stroll'.

The ex goes on pap strolls with her hubby, but even when she was with Alex she didn't always have to call them. 

At some point, as long as they stay in NYC for awhile, the paps will find them. But for right now, this year we've had more pap shots of Alex and Fares walking around NYC than we've had of Alex/a. 

Alexa does self promote on social media, that's what she does, as do  many other, including non-celebs. But so far she does not promote their  relationship.

As for Alicia and Fassy, putting aside what I think of Fassy, or her upping her PR game,  he doesn't need her to get roles or attention, and she doesn't need him for roles or attention. But put them together, gossip-wise, it's going to get more attention. And I also suspect a lot those most who are against Alicia are really just mad that she's dating Fassy and they're not.



Santress, thanks for the new production still from DOATG.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Opheliaballs said:


> Thanks Zola Alex is now winning  but I've just been blocked from voting again.
> 
> I'm still not convinced with Alexa as her past history over here really isn't great, poor Alex I thought he might have learnt from the beige days



What are "beige days"


----------



## TwisterBaby

skarsbabe said:


> I missed the pics



These pics
https://www.facebook.com/6559758112...5975811202446/666722566794437/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/6559758112...5975811202446/666722410127786/?type=1&theater


----------



## Opheliaballs

It was when he was with Kate x


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I can't get the link to copy but I see Skars and Alexa are a story on Us Weekly re their 'new romance' and date on Friday...


----------



## Santress

scaredsquirrel said:


> I can't get the link to copy but I see Skars and Alexa are a story on Us Weekly re their 'new romance' and date on Friday...


Here it is:

*Alexander Skarsgard, Alexa Chung Are Dating! Details on the New Couple*

New couple alert! True Blood fans may be disappointed to learn that vampire hunk Alexander Skarsgard is officially off the market. The sexy Swedish actor, 38, is dating British model and TV personality Alexa Chung, Us Weekly exclusively reveals. 

"It is serious and has really heated up," a source tells Us of the new couple. Another source adds, "It's a fun relationship for both of them. She's just about as busy as he is and it's not really feasible [for them] to become a more committed couple, but the hang outs are great."

The pair were spotted on a romantic date in Brooklyn, N.Y.'s Prospect Park and Botanical Gardens on Friday, May 29. They got cozy together under a tree and took photos of one another around the grounds. 

Chung, 31, shared a shot of herself taken by Skarsgard on her Instagram account, writing, "O rose, thou are sick!"

Skarsgard previously dated actress Kate Bosworth from 2009 to 2011, and Chung was in a four-year relationship with Arctic Monkeys frontman Alex Turner until July 2011.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...alexa-chung-dating-details-new-couple-2015315


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

New? They've been dating since February or March. Apparently counting months is hard. Also it's 'serious' but it's not 'really feasible for them to be a more committed couple'. Aren't their 'sources' contradicting each other?


----------



## Santress

^Yeah, that does seem contradictory but it leaves them an out (from serious coupledom) if they split up which will probably happen given his dating history.

Somehow, the paps managed to get pics from the *Brooklyn Botanical Gardens* outing (May 29, 2015).
I'm probably being too suspicious but I'm remembering how that last girl from the coffee shop was trying to sell her stealth shots to the paps on instagram.











Google translation of the article:

*Alexander Skarsgård's cute park snuggle with Alexa Chung
Star couple showed their love openly in New York*

Spring gets loves to sprout.
The day before yesterday saw the pair star Alexander Skarsgård, 38, and Alexa Chung, 31, take a romantic stroll in the sun in Brooklyn, New York.
And they could not keep their hands away from each other.
The rumors about the Swedish "True Blood" star was dating British TV host and fashion icon Alexa Chung began to flourish in the beginning of the year. Now, the celebrity couple completely open with their love. The day before yesterday saw the happy couple strolling hand in hand in the Brooklyn Botanic Garden in New York.
BFF is another
During the walk kept Chung and Skarsgard constantly close together - and stayed for a while and when to shoot each other on the road. Then, the couple took a rest in the grass, and the images are visible Alexa look lovingly at Alexander while she keeps a hand on his stomach.
*

Socialized diligently
In February this year was seen star couple together on a gig with singer-songwriter Father John Misty in New York, and then photographed when they ate breakfast together in a cafe the next day. "They sat behind me and was so sexy ones," wrote the photographer on Twitter. In March, the lovebirds were caught in the picture when they strolled the streets of Paris.
Has been dating Katie Holmes
Alexander Skarsgard has been previously paired with Katie Holmes, 34, and had a relationship with actress Kate Bosworth, 32, but since the beginning of 2015 he seems thus only have eyes for Alexa Chung. Alexa has previously worked as a model and had their own show, "It's on with Alexa Chung" on MTV. Since a few years, she is a writer for the British Vogue.

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20887435.ab


----------



## bluebird8845

Santress said:


> ^Yeah, that does seem contradictory but it leaves them an out (from serious coupledom) if they split up which will probably happen given his dating history.
> 
> Somehow, the paps managed to get pics from the *Brooklyn Botanical Gardens* outing (May 29, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20887435.ab


Santress you're brilliant, I don't know how you manage to post all the pics so quickly - thanks so much  

It's Glastonbury in a few weeks and Alexa has always been a bit of a regular there, so I wonder if she'll take Alex this year, especially given he missed out on Coachella


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^*Yeah, that does seem contradictory but it leaves them an out (from serious coupledom) if they split up which will probably happen given his dating history.*
> 
> Somehow, the paps managed to get pics from the *Brooklyn Botanical Gardens* outing (May 29, 2015).
> *I'm probably being too suspicious but I'm remembering how that last girl from the coffee shop was trying to sell her stealth shots to the paps on instagram.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google translation of the article:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård's cute park snuggle with Alexa Chung
> Star couple showed their love openly in New York*
> 
> Spring gets loves to sprout.
> The day before yesterday saw the pair star Alexander Skarsgård, 38, and Alexa Chung, 31, take a romantic stroll in the sun in Brooklyn, New York.
> And they could not keep their hands away from each other.
> The rumors about the Swedish "True Blood" star was dating British TV host and fashion icon Alexa Chung began to flourish in the beginning of the year. Now, the celebrity couple completely open with their love. The day before yesterday saw the happy couple strolling hand in hand in the Brooklyn Botanic Garden in New York.
> BFF is another
> During the walk kept Chung and Skarsgard constantly close together - and stayed for a while and when to shoot each other on the road. Then, the couple took a rest in the grass, and the images are visible Alexa look lovingly at Alexander while she keeps a hand on his stomach.
> *
> 
> Socialized diligently
> In February this year was seen star couple together on a gig with singer-songwriter Father John Misty in New York, and then photographed when they ate breakfast together in a cafe the next day. "They sat behind me and was so sexy ones," wrote the photographer on Twitter. In March, the lovebirds were caught in the picture when they strolled the streets of Paris.
> Has been dating Katie Holmes
> Alexander Skarsgard has been previously paired with *Katie Holmes*, 34, and had a relationship with actress Kate Bosworth, 32, but since the beginning of 2015 he seems thus only have eyes for Alexa Chung. Alexa has previously worked as a model and had their own show, "It's on with Alexa Chung" on MTV. Since a few years, she is a writer for the British Vogue.
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20887435.ab




And her history as well, really.

Yeah, I'm wondering if someone didn't sell their photos, since these apparently came out only today, and I can't imagine a 'real' pap waiting two days to get them posted. They're not A list, but there's still some gossip interest out there. 
And they're holding hands and he's not 15 away from her! Which also lends credence that it wasn't obviously a pap, if he'd noticed a pap he'd probably have been off wandering in the shrubbery to avoid them. 

Katie Holmes? I'm surprised they didn't throw in Taylor Swift and Anne V in there.

Being shallow, I really like that shirt on him and wish he'd repeat it more often. Also, foot porn!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lovely photo's. And look! Walking side by side. Hand-holding! PDA. Happy.

Very different from...previously.

Good for them


----------



## so confusing

the photo agency that sold the pics solicits submissions from random people-

"Got a Tip ?

If you spy a celebrity or film set out and about call us ASAP. We will pay you direct for your pictures, video and information. Also if you have a news or celebrity words story we can earn you top money for that too."

So there's at least a decent chance it was just someone with an iphone taking them.  and if they uploaded them to instagram or somewhere they might not even be the person whosold them. 

They have good taste in nyc boroughs.


----------



## OHVamp

I like the hand holding too. Maybe he feels more comfortable in public now that he isn't pap stalked like a Yeti... a big, yummy, Swedish Yeti.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*. I don't know what to think about them as a couple, I just say good for them as long as they are happy.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20887435.ab



Tku for the photos - yes stalkery, but hey, I lv them 

And *Buckeye*, yes the amount of misinformation is staggering  Jared is also on the case http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/31/alexander-skarsgard-alexa-chung-are-reportedly-dating/ so hey it must be true, (just try and ignore the comments by the crazies ush. Always lv me some good foot porn too


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the photos Santress. 
They look so cute together and holding hands.


----------



## Idun

I wonder who actually writes the articles? PR? Someone at the magazine who looks at one or two stories online when they get the photos and decide to run the story? I don't understand how you can print such a confusing piece of "news" - it's not really news (unless somebody's PR want it to be some sort of confirmation), it's not really consistant obviously - they're serious, it's heated up, yet that cannot really be a commited couple so they're just hanging out? Sometimes I feel like I'm missing out on the nuances in the English language. In my head nothing there makes a lot of sense.

Nice photos though..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Idun said:


> I wonder who actually writes the articles? PR? Someone at the magazine who looks at one or two stories online when they get the photos and decide to run the story? I don't understand how you can print such a confusing piece of "news" - it's not really news (unless somebody's PR want it to be some sort of confirmation), it's not really consistant obviously - they're serious, it's heated up, yet that cannot really be a commited couple so they're just hanging out? Sometimes I feel like I'm missing out on the nuances in the English language. In my head nothing there makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Nice photos though..



I think they wrote it on the fly to accompany the pictures they bought TBH.  Since those pics got taken down so fast, I can imagine the owner of them may have realised or been told of their worth. Or the writer is a recent escapee from the DailyMail which accounts for the quality of the piece.

@Zola. The flying monkeys like to have the last word. Best leave them to it  JJ has always been a cesspool - I see no rehab despite the registration req'd for comments. That's a site I long ago put on my BioHazard list.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photos - yes stalkery, but hey, I lv them
> 
> And *Buckeye*, yes the amount of misinformation is staggering  Jared is also on the case http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/31/alexander-skarsgard-alexa-chung-are-reportedly-dating/ so hey it must be true, (just try and ignore the comments by the crazies ush. Always lv me some good foot porn too



I'm not even going to go to JJ's, that'll make my head hurt. 



Idun said:


> I wonder who actually writes the articles? PR? Someone at the magazine who looks at one or two stories online when they get the photos and decide to run the story? I don't understand how you can print such a confusing piece of "news" - it's not really news (unless somebody's PR want it to be some sort of confirmation), it's not really consistant obviously - they're serious, it's heated up, yet that cannot really be a commited couple so they're just hanging out? *Sometimes I feel like I'm missing out on the nuances in the English language.* *In my head nothing there makes a lot of sense.*
> 
> Nice photos though..



English is my native language and that article was all over the place. It does seem that they saw the pics in Aftonbladet and then wrote the article, after 'researching' for a few minutes. They could have had actual sources, friends of friends of Alexa, or Alex, but also just as likely could have made stuff up.

I'll also say that I don't think the story is entirely inaccurate, even if the sources exist only in the writer's head: They've been a couple since February or March, but really haven't spent that much time together, so for me the opportunity to find out how committed hasn't really been there, even with all the Skyping/texting, etc. I'm presuming they've been doing.
Or, who knows, maybe they'll elope next week. 

ETA: This is what happens when I have the comment window open for 15 minutes because I'm supposed to be working on something else, and what I'm writing is already posted 

"Or the writer is a recent escapee from the DailyMail which accounts for the quality of the piece." Hah! I'm not going over there either, to see if they've put anything up.

ETA: Glastonbury-looking at dates, it's in the same time frame as the Edinburgh film festival, so maybe he could combine business and pleasure and attend both? Please?


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think they wrote it on the fly to accompany the pictures they bought TBH.  Since those pics got taken down so fast, I can imagine the owner of them may have realised or been told of their worth. Or the writer is a recent escapee from the DailyMail which accounts for the quality of the piece.
> 
> @Zola. The flying monkeys like to have the last word. Best leave them to it  JJ has always been a cesspool - I see no rehab despite the registration req'd for comments. That's a site I long ago put on my BioHazard list.



Hah yes, I came back earlier to delete the JJ link, but it was already too late. Idk what I was thinking!? 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm not even going to go to JJ's, that'll make my head hurt.
> 
> English is my native language and that article was all over the place. It does seem that they saw the pics in Aftonbladet and then wrote the article, after 'researching' for a few minutes. They could have had actual sources, friends of friends of Alexa, or Alex, but also just as likely could have made stuff up.
> 
> I'll also say that I don't think the story is entirely inaccurate, even if the sources exist only in the writer's head: They've been a couple since February or March, but really haven't spent that much time together, so for me the opportunity to find out how committed hasn't really been there, even with all the Skyping/texting, etc. I'm presuming they've been doing.
> Or, who knows, maybe they'll elope next week.
> 
> ETA: This is what happens when I have the comment window open for 15 minutes because I'm supposed to be working on something else, and what I'm writing is already posted
> 
> "Or the writer is a recent escapee from the DailyMail which accounts for the quality of the piece." Hah! I'm not going over there either, to see if they've put anything up.
> 
> ETA: *Glastonbury-looking at dates, it's in the same time frame as the Edinburgh film festival, so maybe he could combine business and pleasure and attend both? Please?*



Oh yes, (well done with the dates btw), Glastonbury and the EFF would be so good 

Eta: Lv your new avi. I'm probably missing something obvious, (but it is 02.30 here), is there any particular significance behind it?


--------

It's that time of week again  and Alex really needs our votes this time, he's on 8.35%!!













crusharchives:

The Hottest Crush 2015: The Semi-Finals

Lee Pace vs. Alexander Skarsgard - voting link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120391935479/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-semi-finals-lee-pace


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Zola*, voted and also put it in a Alex group on FB. So lets hope for more votes


----------



## VampFan

Because i'm late to the game; happy belated Bday, *Free and Squirrel.*

I want to multi- quote everyone and respond but I then my post would be unbelievably long, so....

*Santress,* thanks for posting the pics and the link that *Squirrel* found. I agree with you and *Buckeye* and *SoCon* that these pics were taken by the same person that put some up on instagram and took them down hoping to sell them.

*Buckeye, OHVamp, Free and Red*: Agree, biggest sign that they're together is holding hands when not knowing he is getting his picture taken. 

*Buckeye, Idun and Free:* I felt the same way reading the initial article. After a minute of trying to make sense of it my take is that while they are together, they are hot and heavy, but they know their schedules don't mesh well for being together all the time. I still wonder though, who are these "sources" they are talking to?

*Sussan:* I also am not sure about this relationship, but I am happy that he's with someone who is closer to his age and not pulling a Leo being with an early 20 something model. I haven't seen anything about her that leads me to not like her. I disliked KateB before he started dating her because she ruined Superman for me. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

*Zola*: As soon as you said don't go to JJ website comments, I went and looked (masochistic me). This just reminds me that one of the reasons I dislike the internet is because of hateful comments. I appreciate people's opinions, even if they differ from mine, but I hate the anonymous trolling. *Free *- flying monkeys indeed.

*Buckeye*: love that you changed your Avi. They lost the game I went to, but they've been winning while I've been watching on TV. If I get offered tickets again, not going. Hoping my "new" hometown team does well in the Stanley Cup Finals. My actual hometown team is in the NBA finals: Go Cavs.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku *Sussan*, and for adding to an AS Facebook group too, you are a sweetie


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hah yes, I came back earlier to delete the JJ link, but it was already too late. Idk what I was thinking!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, (well done with the dates btw), Glastonbury and the EFF would be so good
> 
> *Eta: Lv your new avi. I'm probably missing something obvious, (but it is 02.30 here), is there any particular significance behind it?*
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> It's that time of week again  and Alex really needs our votes this time, he's on 8.35%!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusharchives:
> 
> *The Hottest Crush 2015: The Semi-Finals*
> 
> Lee Pace vs. Alexander Skarsgard - voting link http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120391935479/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-semi-finals-lee-pace




I used to go to JJ, and actually read the comments. I know better now. Though he apparently still has a crush on Alex, but that doesn't stop him from writing the most insipid posts.

The new avi is the Chicago Blackhawks, who will be representing the Western Conference* in the Stanley Cup Finals (hockey). This will be our third final in 6 seasons. At least there's one team in Chicago that knows how to win!

Ah, Lee Pace, how cute you were in Pushing Daisies. How annoying you were as Thranduil in The Hobbit-The Movie That Should Have Only Been One Movie But Peter Jackson Can't Help Himself.

ETA: VampFan: The NBA finals: I like the city of Cleveland, but I always did enjoy watching MJ put a stake in the heart of Cavalier fans. I'm a Steve Kerr fan, so I'm sort of rooting for Golden State. But if Cleveland wins it I won't be upset, at least it's not Miami or the Lakers.

*Chicago is east of the Mississippi River, which is the de facto east/west dividing line in the US. Usually, if there's a sporting conference divided into East/West, east of the Mississippi gets you into the East, west gets you into the west. The Blackhawks are now in the Western Conference. US athletic conferences are often geographically challenged.


----------



## Kitkath70

They look nice together.. He's wearing the button again. Still wondering what that is,


----------



## Kendalia

I am happy that he's not wearing a cap.  Nice to see his hair.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Hello, 
I rarely post I usually just read.. But let me say my opinion..
I don't like her at all! She is knows for being .. what? What does she do for living??? And I know she is addicted to drug, she starves herself, she smokes (and not just cigarettes) and she drinks.

Now, or this is just a fake story (due to the rumors he was gay? Does she need more publicity?) - but I dont think it now - or Alexander is not the person he makes us believe he is.

This is all the opposite of him. Besides she lives for socials (how can persons say she is private???????), I think she is kind of vulgar though she has nothing feminine. How can they say this is better than KB????? This is the worst!
And have you noticed he hast lost weight??? it's well known using drugs makes you skinny... I'm really afraid for him.

I will keep following him as actor as he's amazing. But honestly I don't think anymore he is so "honest" now.


----------



## Opheliaballs

@scandigirl83 I have to agree with you alexa is a talentless D lister which looks like a transvestite. I really hope Alex sees the light soon before his career ends up affected by it


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Opheliaballs said:


> @scandigirl83 I have to agree with you alexa is a talentless D lister which looks like a transvestite. I really hope Alex sees the light soon before his career ends up affected by it



The most scary thing would be if he is changing his lifestyle for her! He hangs with her friends in NY, stay up till dawn (there are photos on insta here and there)... Does he drug now???

And.... really.... Kate wasn't enough???


----------



## audiogirl

Can't we just skip ugly (and empty) accusations about Alex using drugs? It's well known he has trouble keeping on weight. When he doesn't need to bodybuild for a role, he always slims down. I thought his body looked rather nice in the new pics.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

audiogirl said:


> Can't we just skip ugly (and empty) accusations about Alex using drugs? It's well known he has trouble keeping on weight. When he doesn't need to bodybuild for a role, he always slims down. I thought his body looked rather nice in the new pics.



Mine was not an accusation. Just a fear.


----------



## audiogirl

Generally people put that kind of "fear" out there as a way to make a backdoor accusation. I found quite a bit of your posts to be filled with unsupported claims against both of them. I'll need more than your "fears" to be convinced.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Right on cue...lol. Every time he gets within a whisker of someone, the derision of that woman begins.





A transvestite? Aside from the fact there are some very pretty transvestites out there, whilst everyone is entitled to their opinion.. I think that's reaching and petty - Alexa has a lovely face.





Back on topic - Alex doesn't look like he's lost weight AT ALL to me.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

audiogirl said:


> I'll need more than your "fears" to be convinced.



Maybe you're right. I don't pretend to tell you what to think.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A transvestite? Aside from the fact there are some very pretty transvestites out there, whilst everyone is entitled to their opinion.. I think that's reaching and petty - Alexa has a lovely face.
> 
> Back on topic - Alex doesn't look like he's lost weight AT ALL to me.



I've never said she is a tranvsestite. I don't find her attractive at all. I don't like her face and she is too skinny to be consider healthy. (she wasnt so skinny few years ago). And I've said before yet my thougths. 

To me he is.


----------



## audiogirl

That's a revelation. Alex is naturally slim... just like everyone else in his family... just like many tall men. But let's not let the truth get in the way of a nice juicy rumor. I remember the last time people tried to whisper KB had him using cocaine. It was just as bogus then as it is now. Only that rumor stayed mostly with the nutcases at JJ, which is where your rumor belongs.

I'm still trying to work through the logic. You think she's too thin, so you worry he's using drugs?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

audiogirl said:


> That's a revelation. Alex is naturally slim... just like everyone else in his family... just like many tall men. But let's not let the truth get in the way of a nice juicy rumor. I remember the last time people tried to whisper KB had him using cocaine. It was just as bogus then as it is now. Only that rumor stayed mostly with the nutcases at JJ.



I'm not saying at all he is using drugs!!!! But for what I've been told she does. 
And i know he is natuarl slim, this is not a revelation. To me he has lost weight during WOE maybe he was stressed or he needed for a new role who knows. Now he can be one of those person who lose 1 kilos per day when working. 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Agree @audiogirl. And that was 2010/11. And Kate is not Alexa and vice versa. 

I was one of the most critical of Kate, I'll own that. I can't speak for everyone else but as I've said before, my opinion was based on things said to me by PR/Event friends who had actual contact with her, here in Australia at several events. Anyhow, in hindsight I do think my opinion of Kate reflected on Alex. 

But again, this is not 2010 and these women are not interchangeable.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Omg why put up an airbrushed picture of Alexa??????

If you look at a normal picture there's facial hair, slight Adams Apple and not to mention the body of a 10 year old boy that's my opinion and most of the UKs too......


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Opheliaballs said:


> Omg why put up an airbrushed picture of Alexa??????
> 
> If you look at a normal picture there's facial hair, slight Adams Apple and not to mention the body of a 10 year old boy that's my opinion and most of the UKs too......



You made the entire UK take a poll on Alexa? Surely you all have more pressing matters to attend to; like remaining part of the EU or not?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Opheliaballs said:


> Omg why put up an airbrushed picture of Alexa??????
> 
> If you look at a normal picture there's facial hair, slight Adams Apple and not to mention the body of a 10 year old boy that's my opinion and most of the UKs too......



That's  not the point. I know being beauty is not that important in a relationship. 
But still she is what he said he didn't like (smoking, social addicted and... addicted, this is what I've been told me by person who works in the showbiz. it's known there).


----------



## Opheliaballs

She was the butt of a lot of jokes by comedians and the media over here before she moved to New York. 

I've got my opinions and I'm sticking to it, it's a free forum and people can post their own views without being bullied. I will be expecting an apology when you change your mind and start foaming at the mouth about her


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Opheliaballs said:


> She was the butt of a lot of jokes by comedians and the media over here before she moved to New York.
> 
> I've got my opinions and I'm sticking to it, it's a free forum and people can post their own views without being bullied. I will be expecting an apology when you change your mind and start foaming at the mouth about her



LOL...Nah..Foaming at the mouth is the behaviour reserved for people who post here, there and everywhere with an unfortunate inability to alter their writing style and core persona. 

You have your opinion..good for you. Keep at it. It IS a free forum which means I don't have to agree with it.

I wouldn't hold your breath about that apology. Although, hey - go ahead.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yes I do have my opinion as you have yours but I don't bully people over theirs unlike you do, have you noticed that the forums been quiet lately as members can't be bothered with the backlash they receive


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh please. Yes I find your opinions of Alexa offensive. No-one can stop you posting them though. Just the Mods if you go too far. Not me, nor anyone else.

But will I argue my point and opinion? Yes I will. That's not bullying (a much overused term). That's just doing what everyone here is entitled to do. 

Forum(s)? I post here and here alone. If others have the same views as me elsewhere, I'm afraid that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## Idun

Opheliaballs said:


> Yes I do have my opinion as you have yours but I don't bully people over theirs unlike you do, have you noticed that the forums been quiet lately as members can't be bothered with the backlash they receive



IMO it's been quiet here lately because there's very little news of him and very few pics of him either. He's falling under the radar - people move on.. Also I think many have little wish to discuss his girlfriend. That's what will happen whenever he dates girls who are social butterflies - there will be news on them and little on him and so it goes. I know I don't care for three pages of arguing about Alexa - why would I? I'm here because I like Alex, not for her. Discussions on her will go south as you say. Every time. 

Can we stop them please?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Idun said:


> I'm here because I like Alex, not for her. Discussions on her will go south as you say. Every time.
> 
> Can we stop them please?



You're right, sorry. I'm fan of Alexander for his work most of all. His private life is not our business.
I shouldn't even post.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Idun said:


> IMO it's been quiet here lately because there's very little news of him and very few pics of him either. He's falling under the radar - people move on.. Also I think many have little wish to discuss his girlfriend. That's what will happen whenever he dates girls who are social butterflies - there will be news on them and little on him and so it goes. I know I don't care for three pages of arguing about Alexa - why would I? I'm here because I like Alex, not for her. Discussions on her will go south as you say. Every time.
> 
> Can we stop them please?



Agree. Point taken.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'll throw my two cents in here, and then hopefully we can all move on to actually focusing on Alex: We went through most of this already, in February and March, when they first appeared to get together. But a lot of what was commented here overnight is simply rehashing bogus rumors of both of them.  You don't have to like her, or whom he dates. 
But we're fans, not his friends or family, or her friends or family, we don't actually know either one of them. Right now, they both seem happy in each other's company, so can't we let it be at that and see what happens?
And as for his partying, he's shown that he's capable of staying up all night and drinking and socializing without having a girlfriend, Alexa (or KB before her) doesn't have a thing to do with that part of his personality.
And the weight, how can you tell he lost weight during WOE filming, we have hardly any pics from filming to make a judgement call. Has he lost weight since gaining some 30 lbs of muscle for Tarzan? Yes, there was no way he was going to keep all of that. But he appears to maintained a more than substantial muscle mass. He looks just fine.


----------



## OHVamp

VampFan said:


> *Zola*: As soon as you said don't go to JJ website comments, I went and looked (masochistic me). This just reminds me that one of the reasons I dislike the internet is because of hateful comments. I appreciate people's opinions, even if they differ from mine, but I hate the anonymous trolling. *Free *- flying monkeys indeed



There are some prit-T sick tickets trolling internet fan sites. I've never for one second understood the obsession to be that hateful to an actor, let alone stalk everyone else with venom who doesn't agree with your over the top hate. Does it give them a sense of power?... Of relievence?... Does anyone care what they say? There is fan gossip, criticism, and differing opinions... and then there is out and out batcr*p scary insanity. To those, I hope they get help because it must be painful to be them. jmo


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think most regular posters and some who've been around for a while but post rarely, probably have toughened hides by now.

We're all 5 years older now, and I don't know about anyone else but I have no desire to revisit all that. 

Alexa in honesty is neither here nor there for me. She's pretty and from what I can tell quite engaging in interviews.  But the pictures of Alex enjoying himself with her were nice to see. Dude's happy.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think most regular posters and some who've been around for a while but post rarely, probably have toughened hides by now.
> 
> We're all 5 years older now, and I don't know about anyone else but I have no desire to revisit all that.
> 
> Alexa in honesty is neither here nor there for me. She's pretty and from what I can tell quite engaging in interviews.  But the pictures of Alex enjoying himself with her were nice to see. Dude's happy.



Agreed!


----------



## bluebird8845

I think the pics were a deliberate move on both their parts to take their "dating" public - we all know Alex can go Ninja when he wants to.  I'm glad he seems happy so good luck to them.

Being an optimistic type, I was thinking that who knows, maybe, just maybe, Alexa could be the one to tempt him into the use of Social Media, on the basis that far better to control the images and soundbites your fans get from you directly - (even if they are a bit weird and vague like some of Alexa's posts) than say nothing which just encourages wild gossip.

Probably best not to hold out collected breaths though


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> There are some prit-T sick tickets trolling internet fan sites. I've never for one second understood the obsession to be that hateful to an actor, let alone stalk everyone else with venom who doesn't agree with your over the top hate. Does it give them a sense of power?... Of relievence?... Does anyone care what they say? *There is fan gossip, criticism, and differing opinions... and then there is out and out batcr*p scary insanity*. To those, I hope they get help because it must be painful to be them. jmo



I have no problems with differing opinions, whether it's about his girlfriend (s), or his role choices, etc. That's fine. But when it devolves quickly into basically slandering both he and Alexa, and developing conspiracy theories about her behaviour, that's not fine. There are ways to express your dislike of her, and them as a couple, without going that route. 
As for the more extreme side of the fandom, whether it's be Alex's or Cumberbatch, or Hiddles, or whomever, some of that does get into the 'you probably need professional help' area. Gossip's supposed to be a fun diversion, and that behavior isn't.
Off to wondering what promo stuff he'll be doing for DOATG and what his next role will be.

ET: bluebird, per previous comments from yesterday, there's no real reason to think this was a staged photo op, but instead someone at the park noticed them, and took some pics with their cell phone. I think since they've not been photographed together in two and half months it gave the gossip pages something to do, though they seem to have forgotten they did the 'new couple' stuff back in March and February. And if someone gets him on social media, it may be Warner's, for Tarzan publicity. I do wonder if that came up in his negotiations, his lack of social media presence. Studios like it if you can self promote like that.


----------



## OHVamp

Couldn't agree more BC and FS.


----------



## bluebird8845

Fair point BC - I don't think I meant staged photo op per se, I agree with you, it probably was a person with a phone - I didn't explain myself very well.

Either way, lets hope he gets on the social media band wagon........we can but dream


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

bluebird8845 said:


> Fair point BC - I don't think I meant staged photo op per se, I agree with you, it probably was a person with a phone - I didn't explain myself very well.
> 
> Either way, lets hope he gets on the social media band wagon........we can but dream



They're back in NYC, not in ABQ, they were bound to be seen going out and about, I don't think there was anything deliberate about that. He hates the paps, but that doesn't mean he's going to hide out. He's ninja, but that doesn't mean he's not going to get photographed. He's aware enough to know it was going to happen eventually, whether he likes it or not.
As for his social media presence, I think he'll hold out as long as he can. He has no problems with friends, gfs and relatives having them, and occasionally posting pics of him. But I don't think that's what he wants for himself, not now.


----------



## giatona

Lots of catching up to do after missing a day or two! Thank you all for pics posts etc.. Everyone is allowed their opinion and that's all fine and well.. I happen to think Alexa is a beautiful girl. Yes she self promotes, takes endless selfies (which some find annoying) but I can't seem to help but like her, she seems like a cool chick with a lot of friends. Hope he's happy and has success with these new films coming out... In the meantime @Buckeye... Not a Chicago fan my team was just eliminated &#128546;&#128546; but I hope the Blackhawks win over Tampa!


----------



## Zola24

This is not directed to anyone in particular, they are just my random thoughts which I have to get out there.

Sometimes I&#8217;m almost ashamed to be an AS fan with all the vile stuff that&#8217;s being posted about Alex all over the &#8216;net. He is a lovely man and he deserves so much better. I also find it very dispiriting to read all the crazed rants &#8211; oh I&#8217;m stopping now as I can feel my mood darkening by the minute. It&#8217;s not gonna be easy but I&#8217;m determined to ignore the crazies and gonna concentrate on the pretty, and the talent of this amazing and beautiful man.

So, as I&#8217;m not as fast with finding film reviews, and possible casting news, as some of you, I&#8217;m just going to go back to posting any new fab gifs and edits I stumble across. Please, I won&#8217;t be ignoring any of you, it&#8217;s just that I don&#8217;t think I can survive another Groundhog Day. That is all. Lv and respect you all &#9829;x

---------------------

Tku so much *Buckeye* for all the Blackhawks info, (I think you may have told me that before, sorry, ), adds Chicago Blackhawks to my ever growing list of &#8220;Things to Google&#8221;. Wish them luck, and let me know if they win/(or not). Tku

Just bringing that silly and fun poll link across again as Alex really needs our help http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120391935479/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-semi-finals-lee-pace

And some pretty
















skarsjoy






skarsjoy


Amazing ****ing actor


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola, thanks for bringing over The East pics. I did like that movie, and I enjoyed seeing him in his wig and fake beard.
To continue beating the dead horse of the fandom 'issues'-most every fandom's got them. I was listening to some Nine Inch Nails today and remembered that back in 2009 or 2010, when Trent Reznor announced he was engaged, I decided to visit some gossips sites/forums for the first time in years. And yes, there were those who were very vocal that his future bride was some sort of golddigging harlot.  So most every fandom has these small in number but very vocal 'fans'. The internet makes it easier for them to have a voice, but it also makes it looks like there are more them than there actually are, imo.
So, hold on, and buckle up, it might be a bumpy ride for awhile. But I think we'll survive. It helps to have his movies to look forward to, and pretty pics to look at, of course!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Zola, thanks for bringing over The East pics. I did like that movie, and I enjoyed seeing him in his wig and fake beard.
> To continue beating the dead horse of the fandom 'issues'-most every fandom's got them. I was listening to some Nine Inch Nails today and remembered that back in 2009 or 2010, when Trent Reznor announced he was engaged, I decided to visit some gossips sites/forums for the first time in years. And yes, there were those who were very vocal that his future bride was some sort of golddigging harlot.  So most every fandom has these small in number but very vocal 'fans'. The internet makes it easier for them to have a voice, but it also makes it looks like there are more them than there actually are, imo.
> *So, hold on, and buckle up, it might be a bumpy ride for awhile. But I think we'll survive. It helps to have his movies to look forward to, and pretty pics to look at, of course!*



Agree. It's not dissimilar to what is happening with Alicia Vikander and Fassy at the moment. I don't mind a passionate debate btw, so long as it's based in sanity, non-capped letters etc.

A friend is going to see DOATG at the Sydney Film Festival, which starts this weekend http://www.sff.org.au/. I am very jealous 

For any Sydneysiders, you can buy tickets here:  - it's on Saturday the 6th and 13th

*Edit:* Scrap that - the 13th is already Sold Out.


----------



## talkthattalkk

Hello im new here! Found theese pictures and did not see someone else posted it. hope it's okay..

Btw..why do he look so annoying/ "i don´t wanna be here?  and why do  she play with her phone? I mean if i was here i would have left my phone  at home

http://imgur.com/sdaKAdh
http://imgur.com/TWyPQr3





I post links because I do not know how to upload photos here


----------



## FreeSpirit71

talkthattalkk said:


> Hello im new here! Found theese pictures and did not see someone else posted it. hope it's okay..
> 
> Btw..why do he look so annoying/ "i don´t wanna be here?  and why do  she play with her phone? I mean if i was here i would have left my phone  at home
> 
> http://imgur.com/sdaKAdh
> http://imgur.com/TWyPQr3
> 
> 
> I post links because I do not know how to upload photos here



 They're posted already. 

To post photo's you need an image account like Photobucket or ImageShack. You then need to post the code using the picture icon from the choices in the post window.


----------



## Santress

talkthattalkk said:


> Hello im new here! Found theese pictures and did not see someone else posted it. hope it's okay..
> 
> Btw..why do he look so annoying/ "i don´t wanna be here?  and why do  she play with her phone? I mean if i was here i would have left my phone  at home
> 
> http://imgur.com/sdaKAdh
> http://imgur.com/TWyPQr3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post links because I do not know how to upload photos here


Welcome, Talk!

Yep, they've been linked and disussed.

Also, per tPF's General Posting Rules, "If the material belongs to someone else, please credit the original author." Imgur.com by itself probably would not be considered an original author.


----------



## audiogirl

talkthattalkk said:


> Hello im new here! Found theese pictures and did not see someone else posted it. hope it's okay..
> 
> Btw..why do he look so annoying/ "i don´t wanna be here?  and why do  she play with her phone? I mean if i was here i would have left my phone  at home
> 
> http://imgur.com/sdaKAdh
> http://imgur.com/TWyPQr3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post links because I do not know how to upload photos here


I never got any impression he was thinking anything like that from the photos. Other shots the same day looked like he was enjoying himself with her. Perhaps you're reading too much into a simple picture. Besides, most people don't leave their phones at home at any time.


----------



## Henares

Thank you, thank you, thank you...
Congratulations, Twist for WOE. 
Zola, It's impossible Alex  wins this time. But I'm voting. Sorry for my horrible english.


----------



## Henares

It's silly, I know. But, really, Lee Pace is hostest than Alex? 
Alex loosing 12% vs 88%. Sure, Lee has more  followers than Akex. 
Excuse me, please. This isn't  important. 
I don't like Alex doesn't win. Snif.


----------



## Henares

Hottest, sorry.


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Buckeye* and *Free*  yes, I guess all fandoms can be crazy places at times :weird: its just the internet bullying and snark that I detest so much ush: it's not going to ruin my happy Skars time tho ;'D

Oh *Henares*  Yes, bringing that link across again http://crusharchives.tumblr.com/post/120391935479/the-hottest-crush-2015-the-semi-finals-lee-pace please everyone vote for Alex again  cos hey the Vikings getting slaughtered here 

(Hey, H you never have to apologise for your English, its definitely better than my Spanish. Abrazos!) Some pretty to cheer us up :'D
















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict

Suddenly I feel so much better ;'D


----------



## RedTopsy

Tanks Zola for the great gifs, much appreciated. 
I needed this right now.


----------



## OHVamp

I've voted. I just can't figure out how to vote more than once. He's done well even if he doesn't go past this round.

Thanks for all the fun pics too.


----------



## RedTopsy

And voted Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> I've voted. I just can't figure out how to vote more than once. He's done well even if he doesn't go past this round.
> 
> Thanks for all the fun pics too.



Google 'clear individual cookies' for whatever broswer you're using, and clear the one for crusharchives. You may have to restart the browser, but it should let you vote again.


----------



## Henares

Thank you Zola, It´s very kind of you! I´m sure you speak spanish very well 
Thanks for the gifs
This makes me forget the poll  and that I remember  Alex is


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Google 'clear individual cookies' for whatever broswer you're using, and clear the one for crusharchives. You may have to restart the browser, but it should let you vote again.


They've gotten smarter about tracking. I can't even vote on a different device, using a different browser.


----------



## skarsbabe

Those gifs are great, but they did kind of make me see his hairline that appears to be receding at least a tad. I hope it doesn't get much further back!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I have to say, there must be a Lee Pace community fervently hiding in the wings, because I certainly can say I've seen him in things in like his series (including a trans turn in a Lifetime movie, I think), although he's not as hot or mainstream as Alex.  kudos to the fan(s) who are busy banging away on support.

Am wondering what Skars will do with his pre Tarzan promo downtime. He's not usually one to hang out.  Any thoughts?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I have to say, there must be a Lee Pace community fervently hiding in the wings, because I certainly can say I've seen him in things in like his series (including a trans turn in a Lifetime movie, I think), although he's not as hot or mainstream as Alex.  kudos to the fan(s) who are busy banging away on support.
> 
> Am wondering what Skars will do with his pre Tarzan promo downtime. He's not usually one to hang out.  Any thoughts?



To peeve off the flying monkeys, I'll say he and Ms Chung will spend time in numerous parks, gazing adoringly at each other, taking photos and chilling out as a couple in general.

In truth I have no idea, but hey as long as he isn't full-ninja I'm good with any pics.


----------



## a_sussan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> To peeve off the flying monkeys, I'll say he and Ms Chung will spend time in numerous parks, gazing adoringly at each other, taking photos and chilling out as a couple in general.
> 
> *In truth I have no idea, but hey as long as he isn't full-ninja I'm good with any pics.*



What *Free* said... as long as he don't go full-ninja I'm happy with any pics. But I still hope that he will attend to the Hammarby game on Saturday. Because then at least I will be at the same arena but for the opposite team


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I have to say, there must be a Lee Pace community fervently hiding in the wings, because I certainly can say I've seen him in things in like his series (including a trans turn in a Lifetime movie, I think), although he's not as hot or mainstream as Alex.  kudos to the fan(s) who are busy banging away on support.
> 
> Am wondering what Skars will do with his pre Tarzan promo downtime. He's not usually one to hang out.  Any thoughts?



Full time Tarzan promo probably won't start until April or May of next year. I can't imagine him not having at least one other role before that. Plus whatever he does for DOATG promo. And then WOE promo.
I wouldn't be surprised if he throws an adventure or two in there as well, more sailing, or climbing mountains or whatever.


----------



## Idun

a_sussan said:


> What *Free* said... as long as he don't go full-ninja I'm happy with any pics. But I still hope that he will attend to the Hammarby game on Saturday. Because then at least I will be at the same arena but for the opposite team




Am crossing my fingers he will xx


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the cookie advice, BC. I do delete the cache, which I guess I always thought were the cookies.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

A new photo. Alexander at the Metropolitan with Maria Kochetkova...  He looks tired or maybe it's the bad quality of the pic

http://askarsswedishmeatballs.tumbl...89/alex-and-maria-kochetkova-backstage-at-the


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks. Cool pic. Wonder what the story is behind this?


----------



## Santress

ScandiGirl83 said:


> A new photo. Alexander at the Metropolitan with Maria Kochetkova...  He looks tired or maybe it's the bad quality of the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





OHVamp said:


> Thanks. Cool pic. Wonder what the story is behind this?


Thanks, ladies!

A little more info. plus the original source:

Alex and Maria Kochetkova backstage at the American Ballet Theater's performance of La Bayadère (June 2, 2015, NYC Metropolitan Opera House):





"Nearly lost my life at the ballet tonight. A soul stirring experience."

-*samedopplegang* @instagr.am 

Thanks, *truebloodfandom* tumblr, for the heads up on the source!

http://truebloodfandom.tumblr.com/post/120618542856/true-blood-merchandise-http-bit-ly-1ortou0


----------



## BagBerry13

I didn't know he's so into ballet. Isn't that the second or third time he's gone to the ballet?


----------



## Idun

BagBerry13 said:


> I didn't know he's so into ballet. Isn't that the second or third time he's gone to the ballet?



I think he might be friends with the dancer. IIRC she posted the other photo of him aswell, and someone took a photo of them together in London too [/stalker].


----------



## jooa

I don't know if he's so much into ballet ... but he's clearly a friend with Maria Kochetkova who had a debut as a prima ballerina in American Ballet Theater so I guess it was pretty big for her


----------



## Madleiine

His secret dream is to be ballerina.. Just kidding
I think they got to know each other in San Fran.  I think she had a small role in the diary of a teenage girl or something


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Madleiine said:


> *His secret dream is to be ballerina*.. Just kidding
> I think they got to know each other in San Fran.  I think she had a small role in the diary of a teenage girl or something



Hah! I need to watch GK again.

Maria is friends with Henry-Alex Rubin, so I suspect that's how they met.


----------



## Madleiine

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! I need to watch GK again.
> 
> Maria is friends with Henry-Alex Rubin, so I suspect that's how they met.



Ah okey didn't know that so that make sense.


----------



## skarsbabe

That better be a fake freaking tiger, even still it looks so sad


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Madleiine said:


> Ah okey didn't know that so that make sense.


Too lazy to go and look at HAR's Instagram, but I think HAR was in SF when Alex started filming, and Maria was performing with the ballet company there. So I'm presuming that's when HAR introduced Maria (and presumably her husband as well) to Alex.


----------



## Kitkath70

Nice picture.  Saw this last night and figured Alex had to be nearby.

https://instagram.com/p/3c3ERFobC2/?taken-by=devhynes

It was Maria's ABT debut performance.  So I guess there were many friends in the house.


----------



## bluebird8845

Hi, 

Not sure if I should post this here as its more about Alexa than Alex, but his name is mentioned in the article in that they're "rumoured to be dating".  It's an extract from Alexa's Vanity Fair interview, the extract is from London Evening Standard

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...ghtmare-to-date-im-too-restless-10296331.html


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Blue & Kit.

Some new promo stills of Alex in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* + a HQ version of the one that *PlayList* previously released:

















Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Idun

This is a thread about Alex, no? 
Excuse the snark but it's really annoying when you see there are new posts, then click and it's not news on him at all ush:

ETA: thanks Santress. The styling of the movie is pretty amazing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new stills, I'm glad to see a still of the jogging outfit, which I still have delusional hopes that he kept and will suddenly decide he needs to wear while running in NYC.
Quality of the movie aside, they really did do a good job at getting the set design/costumes, etc., correct.

We went over the posting of more Alexa-centric stuff when they first started dating. In this case, I wouldn't have linked to it, because it's not new about them, or him, it's just dropping that dating info into the excerpt of her Harper's Bazaar interview. JMO.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Some new promo stills of Alex in The Diary of a Teenage Girl + a HQ version of the one that PlayList previously released:



Tku for the hq's  Frick, Alex is gonna pull another Charlie V here isn't he? I know it's called acting but sometimes I wish he wasn't quite so good at it. I want to hate Monroe with a vengeance 




Idun said:


> This is a thread about Alex, no?
> Excuse the snark but it's really annoying when you see there are new posts, then click and it's not news on him at all ush:
> 
> ETA: thanks Santress. The styling of the movie is pretty amazing.



It's always going to be difficult not to discuss Alexa, (no hate here), but I agree some things should be posted in Alexa's thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexa-chung-900340.html (Jmo too Buckeye  I think we're saying the same thing, lol)


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More from Friday at the *Brooklyn Botanical Garden* (May 29, 2015):



































Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr

http://postimg.org/gallery/2ueazn6gg/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo's Santress, ta &#128522; Looks like it was a lovely day. Which makes me a bit jealous as we are getting -8 degree mornings here in Canberra


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the hq's  Frick, Alex is gonna pull another Charlie V here isn't he? I know it's called acting but sometimes I wish he wasn't quite so good at it. I want to hate Monroe with a vengeance* *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always going to be difficult not to discuss Alexa, (no hate here), but I agree some things should be posted in Alexa's thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexa-chung-900340.html (Jmo too Buckeye  I think we're saying the same thing, lol)



He's good at humanizing people that you really don't want to like. And we'll have to remember that Monroe may be immature, but he's still a 35 year old having an affair with the 15 year old daughter of his girlfriend. So, not evil, but sketchy.
To repeat with the posting of Alexa's stuff here, it's a judgement call. I'm not going to find you and make you watch The Duggars on TLC if you cross my mental posting 'rules'. 
I don't go over to her thread, but I'm presuming they wouldn't want  non-essential Alex stuff posted over there either.



Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> *More from Friday at the Brooklyn Botanical Garden *(May 29, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/2ueazn6gg/



So they did get papped after all. And he was wearing his black Hammarby Cap of Invisibility. Obviously didn't work.
I'll note that they look happy and and normal. Well, really tall and good looking, but acting like a normal couple.


----------



## OHVamp

Cool pixs. Thanks!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for all the pics, and they seams to had a perfectly happy day in the park. He's happy that is what's count.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some people just can't wear high-waisted jeans. This looks ... wrong.


----------



## Idun

I'm out of here - t'was nice while it lasted.. Enjoy yourselves and take care everyone


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> More from Friday at the *Brooklyn Botanical Garden* (May 29, 2015):



Tku so much for posting all those lovely pix  It looks to have been a perfect day and I am so pleased for them, (well Alex mostly, but hey Alexa too). They look very good together - this could run and run 

(Ott: If I disappear it'll be 'cos my internet keeps dropping, and each time it comes back it seems to be routed through a different European country. Idke! Eta: So I'm not ignoring anyone, I'm just frazzled!!)


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress for the nice photos. 
They look happy and cute together.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I've said this before over time - but if anyone thinks that this thread can contain purely Alexander Skarsgard with no other influences (his mother, his siblings, his girlfriend(s)) that's beyond idealistic. it's a gossip and news thread and all of those individuals may work themselves in, particularly his girlfriends.  Good for any of you who can separate them.  It's tiresome to see some of the commentary on that as it is inevitable. He's human, he has friends and relationships.  we can also have opinions on those individuals, but honestly, anyone who gets on the bandwagon of it isn't ok for him to date or see people is dreaming a dream.  

I saw her Bazaar interview about her view on how hard she is to date. My guess is that's perfect for Alex, he's too busy to care.  My take is I have a view on her, but it isn't relevant - I'm not him, I don't care if he hooks up and it is what it is and silly to think he isn't dating.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I've said this before over time - b*ut if anyone thinks that this thread can contain purely Alexander Skarsgard with no other influences (his mother, his siblings, his girlfriend(s)) that's beyond idealistic. it's a gossip and news thread and all of those individuals may work themselves in, particularly his girlfriends.  Good for any of you who can separate them*.  It's tiresome to see some of the commentary on that as it is inevitable. He's human, he has friends and relationships.  we can also have opinions on those individuals, but honestly, anyone who gets on the bandwagon of it isn't ok for him to date or see people is dreaming a dream.
> 
> I saw her Bazaar interview about her view on how hard she is to date. My guess is that's perfect for Alex, he's too busy to care.  My take is I have a view on her, but it isn't relevant - I'm not him, I don't care if he hooks up and it is what it is and silly to think he isn't dating.



Good post Squirrel, as usual.

News on Alex is bound to be mixed with hers, particularly as they've decided to be more public about it. They look really relaxed together. We can't help mixed posts.

Like I said, I'm neither here nor there on Alexa. Her interviews are interesting though - seems like she has a decent sense of humour, and is self-aware. I like her quirky fashion sense which is all her own (okay, aside from the high-waisted jeans, Bag).


----------



## audiogirl

It's also odd when people get angry (jealous?) when he seems so relaxed and happy. More power to him. I'm glad he's able to have an idyllic time on a glorious spring day.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I've said this before over time -* but if anyone thinks that this thread can contain purely Alexander Skarsgard *with no other influences (his mother, his siblings, his girlfriend(s)) that's beyond idealistic. it's a gossip and news thread and all of those individuals may work themselves in, particularly his girlfriends.  Good for any of you who can separate them.  It's tiresome to see some of the commentary on that as it is inevitable. He's human, he has friends and relationships.  we can also have opinions on those individuals, but honestly, anyone who gets on the bandwagon of it isn't ok for him to date or see people is dreaming a dream.
> 
> I saw her Bazaar interview about her view on how hard she is to date. My guess is that's perfect for Alex, *he's too busy to care*.  My take is I have a view on her, but it isn't relevant - I'm not him, I don't care if he hooks up and it is what it is and silly to think he isn't dating.



I'm not expecting complete separation, there never has been, and never will be, whether it's a gf, or his bromances, or whatever. Which is why I mentioned not getting that upset about it. Would I prefer it in her case, because she does have her own thread? Probably. But if it doesn't happen, eh. It was more common in March, when there was a lot more crossover because some people where trying to be helpful and posting a lot of info about her. 

Not now, he's unemployed, he needs to get a job! /snark



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good post Squirrel, as usual.
> 
> News on Alex is bound to be mixed with hers, particularly as they've decided to be more public about it. They look really relaxed together. We can't help mixed posts.
> 
> Like I said, I'm neither here nor there on Alexa. Her interviews are interesting though - seems like she has a decent sense of humour, and is self-aware. I like her quirky fashion sense which is all her own (okay, aside from the *high-waisted* jeans, Bag).



Not so much the waist, as the length. 



audiogirl said:


> *It's also odd when people get angry (jealous?)* when he seems so relaxed and happy. More power to him. I'm glad he's able to have an idyllic time on a glorious spring day.



Because he's not dating them!


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress, for the pics.

I agree with the above comments.  I've changed since the Beige days. Having watched the Robsten, Cumberbatch and more currently, Fassbender/Vikander meltdowns over relationships, I think that emotional investment in relationships of people I don't know is wasted involvement. Alex looks happy in these pictures and I'm happy for him. Whether it lasts or doesn't, who knows.i'm sure he'll sleep better knowing I'm okay with what makes him happy. I'm with Buckeye, in that I'm looking forward to what other movies he'll do, because I'm still shallow enough to want to see his hotness on screen. I'm not going anywhere. 

Also love the DOATG shorts. We've had Skars arm porn, neck porn, leg porn, and now we're getting 70's style porn. Throwback Thursday, indeed.


----------



## jooa




----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> View attachment 3020873



Thanks Jooa. At least we know he's not going longplay Ninja.


----------



## Greeta129

jooa said:


> View attachment 3020873


Thanks Jooa you have made my day , already have tickets for this showing  had no idea he would be attending the EFF what an added bonus !


----------



## bluebird8845

Greeta129 said:


> Thanks Jooa you have made my day , already have tickets for this showing  had no idea he would be attending the EFF what an added bonus !


Very excited for you Greeta - hope you have a fabulous time


----------



## Santress

@Greeta.  That is great news.

An oldie but goodie behind-the-scenes photo of Alex and his "wig" while filming Puss (a.k.a. Trust Me)(2009).  This was uploaded today (June 5, 2015) to Anna-Carin Lock's instagram.  She was the wig maker for *Puss*.

"Wig to Alexander Skarsgård in the film "Puss" 2009. # Alexander Skarsgård # wigs."

-*annacarinlock* @ instagr.am


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So confirmed for EFF, but not LA? Should I make the presumption that he'll be at Glastonbury?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So confirmed for EFF, but not LA? Should I make the presumption that he'll be at Glastonbury?



He's got nothing else up his sleeve so I presume he'll be making his debut at Glastonbury. FestivalAlex could be fun! I always wanted to see him in wellies (though that would mean he dresses according to the weather).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> He's got nothing else up his sleeve so I presume he'll be making his debut at Glastonbury. FestivalAlex could be fun! I always wanted to see him in wellies (though that would mean he dresses according to the weather).



Well, if it's 'typical' weather he'll probably wear a t-shirt, sworts and flip flops. But, I would be highly amused if there was a heat wave and it ended being very hot and dry. So then he could dress like it's Coachella.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, if it's 'typical' weather he'll probably wear a t-shirt, sworts and flip flops. But, I would be highly amused if there was a heat wave and it ended being very hot and dry. So then he could dress like it's Coachella.



This is England. Rain is always a possibility. 
I'd like to provide several links of his "better" half dressing in wellies for Glastonbury.

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Link 4

Excuse the OTT links.


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Santress, for the pics.
> 
> I agree with the above comments.  I've changed since the Beige days. Having watched the Robsten, Cumberbatch and more currently, Fassbender/Vikander meltdowns over relationships, I think that emotional investment in relationships of people I don't know is wasted involvement. Alex looks happy in these pictures and I'm happy for him. Whether it lasts or doesn't, who knows.i'm sure he'll sleep better knowing I'm okay with what makes him happy. I'm with Buckeye, in that I'm looking forward to what other movies he'll do, because I'm still shallow enough to want to see his hotness on screen. I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> Also love the DOATG shorts. We've had Skars arm porn, neck porn, leg porn, and now we're getting 70's style porn. Throwback Thursday, indeed.



 And I lv the short shorts too  that trek to the South Pole sure was a good workout  Eta: Just ignore the 'pit stain, lol, no sniffing! 






alexanderssskarsbrow




Greeta129 said:


> Thanks Jooa you have made my day , already have tickets for this showing  had no idea he would be attending the EFF what an added bonus !



Oh Greeta, I'm so pleased for you - Alex attending is an unexpected bonus indeed  I'm sure you'll be counting the days 




Santress said:


> @Greeta.  That is great news. 'smile1:
> 
> An oldie but goodie behind-the-scenes photo of Alex and his "wig" while filming Puss (a.k.a. Trust Me)(2009).  This was uploaded today (June 5, 2015) to Anna-Carin Lock's instagram.  She was the wig maker for Puss.
> 
> "Wig to Alexander Skarsgård in the film "Puss" 2009. # Alexander Skarsgård # wigs."
> 
> -annacarinlock @ instagr.am



Tku for the Puss bts 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, if it's 'typical' weather he'll probably wear a t-shirt, sworts and flip flops. But, I would be highly amused if there was a heat wave and it ended being very hot and dry. So then he could dress like it's Coachella.





BagBerry13 said:


> This is England. Rain is always a possibility.
> I'd like to provide several links of his "better" half dressing in wellies for Glastonbury.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> 
> Link 3
> 
> Link 4
> 
> Excuse the OTT links.



Buckeye, you should write an AS newsletter, your predictions always seem to be spot on  I'm sure too now that Alex will make it to Glastonbury as Ax2 will have an absolute ball 

-------------








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.we all have our theories.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, likes to stay hydrated?.



'giggles:








> skarsloverdownunder:
> 
> Alex shows Alexa some Greek Dancing on their date.


----------



## Zola24

*HAPPY SWEDISH NATIONAL DAY*








> mametupa:
> 
> A warm welcome, new followers on this Swedish national day Enjoy some rowdy vikings celebrating!











> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> National Day of Sweden. (Sveriges nationaldag)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you for the National day cheers!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just a small PSA: To everyone contacting me via Tumblr, here etc.  I'm aware (as people insist on pinging me) of things being said elsewhere where there are Alex/Alexa posts re: my username. I'm not engaging with it, or interested ie; I don't care. That person/s has some bizarre idea they are interacting with me - they aren't.  

I'm happy _not _to be notified about it though. Just leave the cray-cray alone is my motto. Been there, done that. Ta. 

Edit: Happy Sweden Day


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just going to burn some sage after that, and post some pretty;






















*Source:* All from http://santress.tumblr.com/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source:* All from http://santress.tumblr.com/


----------



## OHVamp

Canadian Beavers does great work! Thanks for the pics too.

Agree. Good idea not to engage the cray. It's a no win.


----------



## Santress

Nice new pic uploaded today on instagram (June 7, 2015):

"Sometimes you have to let down your Skarsgård. #govball #skarsgård #swedish #pride #governors ball #obligatory."

-*phoebsie* @ instagr.am


----------



## Zola24

Wow - NYC really suits Alex  









> beaufortplace:
> 
> Sometimes you have to let down your Skarsgård. &#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56810;govball #skarsgård #swedish #pride #governorsball #obligatory
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3pOvQtwezv/



Eta: Sorry @*santress* I posted 1 minute after you. I'm gonna leave it up, as it is a lovely fan photo, and it saves turning the page for nothing, I hope this is ok with you.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pic. I'll repeat, I really love his hair this length. 

Governor's Ball? (Googles) Ah, a music festival, of course!

And Hot Chip is playing this evening!

http://lineup.governorsballmusicfestival.com/events/2015/06/07/

(they'll also be playing at Glastonbury).


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the new pic. I'll repeat, I really love his hair this length.
> 
> Governor's Ball? (Googles) Ah, a music festival, of course!
> 
> *And Hot Chip is playing this evening!*
> 
> http://lineup.governorsballmusicfestival.com/events/2015/06/07/
> 
> (they'll also be playing at Glastonbury).



I had hoped Alexa would influence his taste back into the indie corner. Not crappy electronic music.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I had hoped Alexa would influence his taste back into the indie corner. Not crappy electronic music.



Agree. I dig his fanboy enthusiasm for all things music/music festival related but I'm not here for some of those bands he's into. To each his own.


----------



## Santress

Np @ Zola. & Thanks @ Buckeye. 

Another photo from yesterday (June 7, 2015):

&#8220;My daughter Andie found # Eric Northman # Alex Skarsgard backstage at # govenors ball 2015 @alexachung_ took the photo.

Andie said he smelled like heaven.&#8221;

-*srichards_bernstein* @ instagr.am


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress


----------



## TwisterBaby

Santress said:


> Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr



Did Alex and Alexa go on a social media date.  My sister does that, and let me tell you its soooo boring to be around that.


----------



## TwisterBaby

Santress said:


> Np @ Zola. & Thanks @ Buckeye.
> 
> Another photo from yesterday (June 7, 2015):
> 
> My daughter Andie found # Eric Northman # Alex Skarsgard backstage at # govenors ball 2015 @alexachung_ took the photo.
> 
> Andie said he smelled like heaven.
> 
> -*srichards_bernstein* @ instagr.am



Thank you Santress


----------



## TwisterBaby

skarsbabe said:


> Those gifs are great, but they did kind of make me see his hairline that appears to be receding at least a tad. I hope it doesn't get much further back!




Skarsbabe 
1. click link http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
2. turn up volumn
3. and click blue button


Now im going to be obsessed with his forehead:tumbleweed:


----------



## merita

TwisterBaby said:


> Did Alex and Alexa go on a social media date.  My sister does that, and let me tell you its soooo boring to be around that.


well they also took a nap.


----------



## Jubbles

Santress said:


> Np @ Zola. & Thanks @ Buckeye.
> 
> Another photo from yesterday (June 7, 2015):
> 
> &#8220;My daughter Andie found # Eric Northman # Alex Skarsgard backstage at # govenors ball 2015 @alexachung_ took the photo.
> 
> Andie said he smelled like heaven.&#8221;
> 
> -*srichards_bernstein* @ instagr.am


Sizzling hot and stinking of heaven. I think Alexa might just be the luckiest woman in the world right now.


----------



## Nyota

I´m always surprised and delighted how fast pics are uploaded here! Thank´s to everybody for doing so!
Is his hair growing longer again or is it just my imagination?


----------



## TwisterBaby

merita said:


> well they also took a nap.


Naps are important 

I thought i might have to rescue him from taking another instagram picture


----------



## TwisterBaby

For those of u into feet...


----------



## merita

TwisterBaby said:


> Naps are important
> 
> I thought i might have to rescue him from taking another instagram picture


true, the taking pictures bit did strike me as a little lame.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Np @ Zola. & Thanks @ Buckeye.
> 
> Another photo from yesterday (June 7, 2015):
> 
> &#8220;My daughter Andie found # Eric Northman # Alex Skarsgard backstage at # govenors ball 2015 @alexachung_ took the photo.
> 
> Andie said he smelled like heaven.&#8221;
> 
> -*srichards_bernstein* @ instagr.am



Tku  and tku for the fan photo, which I always love, but this one, Alex just looks so happy and I am so pleased for him 

(Eta: Frick! I hate turning the page especially when there are lovely photos on the previous one!)


----------



## Santress

Very nice pic from today at the *Museum of Modern Art* (MoMA) (June 8, 2015):

&#8220;What ... I just met Alexander who plays Eric Northman from True Blood. My heart just dropped.&#8221;

-*bitterswtmisses* twitter

https://twitter.com/bitterswtmisses/status/607977727887609856

ETA - I looked at the girl's instagram and she has this pic tagged as from MoMA


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Np @ Zola. & Thanks @ Buckeye.
> 
> Another photo from yesterday (June 7, 2015):
> 
> &#8220;My daughter Andie found # Eric Northman # Alex Skarsgard backstage at # govenors ball 2015 *@alexachung_ took the photo.
> 
> Andie said he smelled like heaven.&#8221;
> *
> -*srichards_bernstein* @ instagr.am




Alexa is going to have to learn to make sure that she gets the top half of her bf in frame when she takes pics  FYI, that's not Alexa's IG account, probably a fan account. Must be confusing to people, to have 'your' account, and then fan accounts.

He's supposed to smell very nice, like fresh laundry, IIRC some of the earlier descriptions.



Zola24 said:


> Tku  and tku for the fan photo, which I always love, but this one, Alex just looks so happy and I am so pleased for him
> 
> (Eta: *Frick! I hate turning the page especially when there are lovely photos on the previous one!)*



You could always post new ones!

I really am hoping for a new photo shoot for DOATG promo. I'm not expecting a big promotional push from him, as the star is Bel, but even just a few from when he's sitting down for interviews. Don't have to dress him up even.

ETA: Regarding on whether or not he's growing his hair out, he might be. But what I've noticed is that he's been clean shaven so far. Usually he gets scruffy when he doesn't have be clean shaven.

ETA: pt. 2: Thanks for the new fan pic. Nice arm porn there.


----------



## audiogirl

Seeing as the pictures he took haven't shown up on social media, it looks like he took them for himself. My daughter's bf takes a lot of pictures of her when they go out - in botanic gardens in particular. He just likes looking at them to remember the good time they had in a pretty setting.

A pap managed to catch them in the park. Bad luck for him. Good luck for us.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> *Seeing as the pictures he took haven't shown up on social media, it looks like he took them for himself.* My daughter's bf takes a lot of pictures of her when they go out - in botanic gardens in particular. He just likes looking at them to remember the good time they had in a pretty setting.
> 
> A pap managed to catch them in the park. Bad luck for him. Good luck for us.




I'm presuming that he's taken a few of the recent pics of her on her IG, she just doesn't label them that he took them. I'll guess that ones he took on his phone were for him.
And yes, whatever you think of this sort of thing, it's the the new normal. 

I haven't seen this posted here, but Buzzfeed had another Skarsgard/Swedish list last week:

*18 Swedish Men Who Are So Breathtaking You Actually Wont Be Able To Breathe*

*Things are just hotter up North.* 
 			 			 	 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 	 		posted on  Jun. 5, 2015, at 4:48 p.m. 		 


*But lets talk about the real royals, shall we? The Skarsgårds!*



http://www.buzzfeed.com/marietellin...actually-wont-be?utm_term=4ldqpia#.jbAgrQ6DAN


----------



## Madleiine

But it was taken with her phone. Memory from her social media date for herself? You can found the pictures in her next book. (If she going to write one) 

It's strange that a pap just happen to be there when you haft to paid a entrance.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> Seeing as the pictures he took haven't shown up on social media, it looks like he took them for himself. My daughter's bf takes a lot of pictures of her when they go out - in botanic gardens in particular. He just likes looking at them to remember the good time they had in a pretty setting.
> 
> A pap managed to catch them in the park. Bad luck for him. Good luck for us.


True, however, I am guessing that your daughter probably doesn't already have 3,000 published pictures of herself.  And she is really posing, not like candid casual shots.

Who knows?  Maybe I am just cranky today. I am just so over the selfie thing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Madleiine said:


> But it was taken with her phone. Memory from her social media date for herself? You can found the pictures in her next book. (If she going to write one)
> 
> *It's strange that a pap just happen to be there when you haft to paid a entrance.*



Looking at their website, the entrance fee is 12 dollars. So, if we go  with the belief that they called this pap, is there a protocol that  they'd pay the entrance fee? Wouldn't have been easier, and cheaper, to  set it up at a public park?
And it's a 12 dollar fee, it's not as if the pap had to sell a kidney to gain entrance, not like if they'd gone to Disney.
So if the pap either got a tip or got lucky and spotted them on the way  there, a 12 dollar fee isn't going to be a deterrent. Alex/a may not be  A-list, but I'm presuming those pics sold for more than 12 dollars. 




merita said:


> True, however, I am guessing that your daughter probably doesn't already have 3,000 published pictures of herself.  *And she is really posing, not like candid casual shots.*
> 
> Who knows?  Maybe I am just cranky today. *I am just so over the selfie thing.*





She's a model, this may be her normal? 
I'm not a fan of selfies either, but They.Are.Not.Going.Away. My sisters take them now, and if they're taking them, it's the new normal. It really is. 



ETA: General statement:
Didn't we go over this just last week? And in March?


Once again, you don't have to like her, you can think she's KB Pt. II, that she's shallow and not a good match for Alex. Or whatever. 
But right now, he looks happy, so let's wait and see how this plays out. Which is probably what they're doing as well.


----------



## Ms Kiah

merita said:


> True, however, I am guessing that your daughter probably doesn't already have 3,000 published pictures of herself.  And she is really posing, not like candid casual shots.
> 
> Who knows?  Maybe I am just cranky today. I am just so over the selfie thing.



Maybe that's why he was so tired and needed a nap in the grass? That's a lot of pictures to take, crop, and filter in one day. He better get used to it.

I hope that pap who was just wandering around the Botanical Gardens buys a lotto ticket. That's very fortunate that he just stumbled upon Alex and his new love on a lazy Friday afternoon. Better ride that streak for millions.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at their website, the entrance fee is 12 dollars. So, if we go with the belief that they called this pap, is there a protocol that they'd pay the entrance fee? Wouldn't have been easier, and cheaper, to set it up at a public park?
> And it's a 12 dollar fee, it's not as if the pap had to sell a kidney to gain entrance, not like if they'd gone to Disney.
> So if the pap either got a tip or got lucky and spotted them, a 12 dollar fee isn't going to be a deterrent. Alex/a may not be A-list, but I'm presuming those pics sold for more than 12 dollars.
> 
> She's a model, this may be her normal?
> I'm not a fan of selfies either, but They.Are.Not.Going.Away. My sisters take them now, and if they're taking them, it's the new normal. It really is.
> 
> And didn't we go over this just last week? And in March?
> 
> 
> Once again, you don't have to like her, you can think she's KB Pt. II, that she's shallow and not a good match for Alex. Or whatever.
> But right now, he looks happy, so let's wait and see how this plays out. Which is probably what they're doing as well.


Wow.  Just making a casual comment, no need to lecture.  And believe me, I do know that selfies are the new normal. It is quite depressing.  Paps?  I have no thoughts on that topic.

I think I was commenting on the culture, not attacking her personally.  I don't have much invested in Alex or his fandom to attack him or the women he dates.  Just making small talk.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A 12 dollar fee versus the money that could be made off the pics? Are paps known to be tight with a buck or something?

To be honest I'm not sure they did call the paps. We're operating under the assumption that the girl who took the original photos was the only one who recognised them. Both of them are known enough to twig the attention of a fellow park-goer or employee.

Either way, this is pretty relaxed and I'm not sure they'd have been too worried about it. They both look very chilled.

Social media is here to stay, for better or worse. The difference is who uses it wisely


----------



## audiogirl

merita said:


> True, however, I am guessing that your daughter probably doesn't already have 3,000 published pictures of herself.  And she is really posing, not like candid casual shots.
> 
> Who knows?  Maybe I am just cranky today. I am just so over the selfie thing.


My daughter does pose. And in Alex's shots that he took, they looked like they were having fun with silly exaggerated poses. My daughter doesn't have a public life, dependent on a public image, so she has less shots. But I know about her pics because they end up on FB and tumblr, posted by her and her bf.

Alex looks very happy and relaxed in the park photos and recent fan pics. As long as he's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> *Wow.  Just making a casual comment, no need to lecture.*  And believe me, I do know that selfies are the new normal. It is quite depressing.  Paps?  I have no thoughts on that topic.
> 
> I think I was commenting on the culture, *not attacking her personally.  *I don't have much invested in Alex or his fandom to attack him or the women he dates.  Just making small talk.



Sorry if you feel my response to both your comment and Madleiine's comment was 'lecturing'. 

"I am guessing that your daughter probably doesn't already have 3,000 published pictures of herself." This seemed personal. (shrug)

But considering that we really did already go over all of this last week, maybe I'm the cranky one.


----------



## merita

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A 12 pound fee versus the money that could be made off the pics? Are paps known to be tight with a pound or something?
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure they did call the paps. We're operating under the assumption that the girl who took the original photos was the only one who recognised them. Both of them are known enough to twig the attention of a fellow park-goer or employee.
> 
> Either way, this is pretty relaxed and I'm not sure they'd have been too worried about it. They both look very chilled.
> 
> Social media is here to stay, for better or worse. The difference is who uses it wisely


Very good point. It is a platform.  I follow people on Twitter and Instagram and it can be informative, funny etc.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sorry if you feel my response to both your comment and Madleiine's comment was 'lecturing'.
> 
> "I am guessing that your daughter probably doesn't already have 3,000 published pictures of herself." This seemed personal. (shrug)
> 
> But considering that we really did already go over all of this last week, maybe I'm the cranky one.


It really wasn't meant to be personal.  Again, it could be my cranky, like christ, how many pictures does one need of oneself type of thing.  It is just the world we live in now.

I take way too many pictures of my dogs and I'm sure that people get bored with that.


----------



## audiogirl

Ms Kiah said:


> Maybe that's why he was so tired and needed a nap in the grass? That's a lot of pictures to take, crop, and filter in one day. He better get used to it.
> 
> I hope that pap who was just wandering around the Botanical Gardens buys a lotto ticket. That's very fortunate that he just stumbled upon Alex and his new love on a lazy Friday afternoon. Better ride that streak for millions.


Also, a park employee or patron could have tipped him off. That's a very common practice.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Sure.


----------



## Madleiine

the botanical gardens is a huge place. it's like a city of its own made of nature, flowers, gardens, etc. there are no paparazzi in there. the BG is not a place celebrities go to and it's not a famous hang out place and its not free. it's $20 week days and $25 on weekends. chungard went sunday so that's $50 right there. no paparazzi is going to spend money to take pics of a bunch of non A listers. unless it's madonna or katy perry going in there, no way and that would be with someone calling them to let them know katy perry and madonna is there because the place is so huge its hard to find anyone there easily anyway. plus no one there is looking at other people because they are too busy admiring the beauty of the flowers, swans and everything else going on. you don't paye $20-25 to look at c listers. alexa for sure made the call to the paparazzies and i would not be shocked she paid the paparazzi for their entrance fee to go to the place. chungard aren't big names so they wouldn't get much of a big cash back in royalties on sales for these pics. someone was going to pay for the entrance fee. BG is a place is to be at peace and tranquility. it's not a popular place for hang outs and the paparazzi are never there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> *It really wasn't meant to be personal.  Again, it could be my cranky, like christ, how many pictures does one need of oneself type of thing.  It is just the world we live in now.*
> 
> I take way too many pictures of my dogs and I'm sure that people get bored with that.



I understand that, but in the context of the response and the the subject matter of 'conversation' that was going on, it seemed more focused on Alexa. As opposed to a general statement. Or specifically mentioning, say Kim Kardashian.

And as I responded, I'm cranky because we just went over this last week.
Right now, perhaps we should focusing on calmer things, like the nice neck and arm porn in the last two fan pics.
And worry over when his next role will be.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fine. I'll play devil's advocate: what if Alexa did call the paps, with Alex's okay? (This is not my opinion but hey, ok) Because they're together and just wanted to break the ice - their way. 

Some nice pics, some genuine affection, just doing what they would normally do.

It wouldn't make a BIT of difference in some fans eyes, whether she called them or not. Because any woman he gets near would be given this treatment.

And I do think there's some blowback about tPF - there was an expectation because many here were critical of Kate we'd also be immediately critical of Alexa. And people with those expectations are flat out annoyed.

Well. These girls aren't bots. Or replicants of each other.

I loved those photos. He's just..happy. And not only in those pics but others too, with fans, at the ballet etc.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Madleiine said:


> the botanical gardens is a huge place. it's like a city of its own made of nature, flowers, gardens, etc. *there are no paparazzi in there.* the BG is not a place celebrities go to and it's not a famous hang out place and *its not free. it's $20 week days and $25 on weekends. chungard went sunday *so that's $50 right there. no paparazzi is going to spend money to take pics of a bunch of non A listers. unless it's madonna or katy perry going in there, no way and that would be with someone calling them to let them know katy perry and madonna is there because the place is so huge its hard to find anyone there easily anyway. plus no one there is looking at other people because they are too busy admiring the beauty of the flowers, swans and everything else going on. you don't paye $20-25 *to look at c listers*. alexa for sure made the call to the paparazzies and i would not be shocked she paid the paparazzi for their entrance fee to go to the place. *chungard aren't big names so they wouldn't get much of a big cash back in royalties on sales for these pics*. someone was going to pay for the entrance fee. BG is a place is to be at peace and tranquility. it's not a popular place for hang outs and the paparazzi are never there.



OK, because I'm cranky I'll respond:

Maybe that's one of the reasons they went, with expectations of privacy?
They went on Friday, the 29th. And per the BBG site, the entrance fee for adults is $12, $23 if they went to the Museum:
http://www.bbg.org/visit/hours#/tabs-2

As I've already said, they're not A-list, especially not gossip-wise. But he still sells, and she's rather well known in her world. So yes, those photos sold for more than whatever entrance fee was paid.
So if the pap did get a tip, yes, I can see them willing spending some time and money following them around.

ETA: Adding to what Free wrote, I do think there is a lot of lumping of KB and Alexa together. I'll note that I had no clue who KB was when she and Alex starting hanging out and then dating. More than willing to see who she was and what she'd turn out to be like. And I'm willing to give the same benefit of the doubt to Alexa. 
And yes it's possible this was a 'we're a couple, deal with it' staged outing. Or the pap really did get lucky. Both happen. 
If she and Alex are suddenly papped All.The.Time. then I might get suspicious. Right now, that's not happened.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I understand that, but in the context of the response and the the subject matter of 'conversation' that was going on, it seemed more focused on Alexa. As opposed to a general statement. Or specifically mentioning, say Kim Kardashian.
> 
> And as I responded, I'm cranky because we just went over this last week.
> Right now, perhaps we should focusing on calmer things, like the nice neck and arm porn in the last two fan pics.
> And worry over when his next role will be.


Got it, I missed your notes from last week and I need to be more specific in my responses so as not to offend anyone, ever.

Yes, arm porn, sounds interesting.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oh there were notes? I have to go back to read what they were too. Wouldn't want to get my hand slapped like so many others.


----------



## audiogirl

People can believe what they want. I choose to believe that all this backlash is really resentment over Alex having a gf and spending a happy day in the park with her. I think that's that's sad and selfish. If his gf wasn't thin and didn't have a public persona, people would find something else to complain about. Because the real issue is Alex having a gf, any gf.

I know, because we've seen outbreaks of complaints when the gossip rags gave him fake hookups. And that was ridiculous because there wasn't even any proof for the bogus claims. And you know what, it's the same cast of complainers each time. How tiresome.

Personally, I'd rather enjoy the fact that he's happy. You can ever see it in the latest fan pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Kiah I don't really think it's hand slapping but you do you..lol.

I think there's an effort to make this 2010 and make Alexa, Kate.

And I can't see the reasoning so why should I agree with it?


----------



## clairerose

Correction in your conversation BuckeyeChicago. I work at the Botanical Gardens. The admission is not $12. 


Current Prices
*Weekdays*


Adults: $20
Seniors (65+): $18
Students (with valid ID): $18
Children (2&#8211;12): $8
Children under 2: Free
Members: Free
*Weekends, Monday Holidays, and Select Peak Days*


Adults: $25
Seniors (65+): $22
Students (with valid ID): $22
Children (2&#8211;12): $10
Children under 2: Free
Members: Free
It's a very big place. It's not easy to see famous people in here. The famous person is the one who has to make the call to the paparazzi and if the paparazzi wants to come in they need to pay the entrance fee. In the case of Alex and Alexa one of these two made the call that day or as it is in most of these relationships in the public eye, both of them made the call. George and Amal have been here and no paparazzi pictures have ever surfaced. The same can go for other celebrities who have visited us. You can be famous and spend the entire day here and not be noticed. if you are noticed it's because you want to be noticed. For more information visit the official site and visit sometime. It's a beautiful place and worth every penny. 
http://www.nybg.org/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's your first post and you happen to work at those gardens? AMAZEBALLS!!

(But thanks for the correct info)


----------



## jooa

clairerose said:


> Correction in your conversation BuckeyeChicago. I work at the Botanical Gardens. The admission is not $12.
> 
> 
> Current Prices
> *Weekdays*
> 
> 
> Adults: $20
> Seniors (65+): $18
> Students (with valid ID): $18
> Children (2&#8211;12): $8
> Children under 2: Free
> Members: Free
> *Weekends, Monday Holidays, and Select Peak Days*
> 
> 
> Adults: $25
> Seniors (65+): $22
> Students (with valid ID): $22
> Children (2&#8211;12): $10
> Children under 2: Free
> Members: Free
> It's a very big place. It's not easy to see famous people in here. The famous person is the one who has to make the call to the paparazzi and if the paparazzi wants to come in they need to pay the entrance fee. In the case of Alex and Alexa one of these two made the call that day or as it is in most of these relationships in the public eye, both of them made the call. George and Amal have been here and no paparazzi pictures have ever surfaced. The same can go for other celebrities who have visited us. You can be famous and spend the entire day here and not be noticed. if you are noticed it's because you want to be noticed. For more information visit the official site and visit sometime. It's a beautiful place and worth every penny.
> http://www.nybg.org/


... but they were in the Brooklyn Botanic Garden ... you didn't notice any difference?


----------



## clairerose

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's your first post and you happen to work at those gardens? AMAZEBALLS!!
> 
> (But thanks for the correct info)


 
I'm a lurker. I love this place but never needed to post anything until today and it was to make a correction. I'm sorry. I'll go back to my lurking self again but wanted to leave the correct information.


----------



## clairerose

jooa said:


> ... but they were in the Brooklyn Gardens ... you didn't notice any difference?


 
It's called the Brooklyn Botanical Garden's. We see many faces. Some are famous and some are not famous. I don't want to say anything else. Just visit the official page and come by one day.


----------



## Ms Kiah

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @ Kiah I don't really think it's hand slapping but you do you..lol.
> 
> I think there's an effort to make this 2010 and make Alexa, Kate.
> 
> And I can't see the reasoning so why should I agree with it?



Oh I know.

The narrative has been clear.


----------



## jooa

On the map ... they are in two different places , one at the Manhattan and the other at the Brooklyn, and the price is also different.
http://www.nybg.org/visit/tickets.php
http://www.bbg.org/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, don't lurk. Join in. But just because people may not agree with you is no reason not to comment.

I just found the coincidence intriguing, that's all.


----------



## clairerose

jooa said:


> On the map ... they are in two different places , one at the Manhattan and the other at the Brooklyn, and the price is also different.
> http://www.nybg.org/visit/tickets.php
> http://www.bbg.org/


 
There are two Botanicals. Both are listed on the site. One place is cheaper then the other, correct.


----------



## clairerose

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, don't lurk. Join in. But just because people may not agree with you is no reason not to comment.
> 
> I just found the coincidence intriguing, that's all.


 

I see people get hostile so I don't like to say anything. I just wanted to correct the information. Bye now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh I know.
> 
> The narrative has been clear.



I see. Anyone who doesn't agree in disparaging Alexa is now writing a "narrative". Got it.


----------



## audiogirl

Brooklyn botanic gardens, not NY botanical gardens. bbg.org not nybg.org. And the admission is $12. I would have thought someone working there would know the difference.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

clairerose said:


> I see people get hostile so I don't like to say anything. I just wanted to correct the information. Bye now.



Except it's not the correct info.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> Got it, I missed your notes from last week and I need to be more specific in my responses so as not to offend anyone, ever.
> 
> Yes, arm porn, sounds interesting.



Unfortunately for you, you ran into my crankiness combined with one of my pet peeves: not reading back comments. I'm not expecting someone to come in after not having been here for awhile and read everything (unless they're really trying to avoid work! ) but I think a week is a good place to dive back in. That's my peeve. Because I'm weird.

Arm porn is interesting, he seems to have kept more of the Tarzan weight than I was expecting, I can 'tell' in the forearms! 




clairerose said:


> It's called the Brooklyn Botanical Garden's. We see many faces. Some are famous and some are not famous. I don't want to say anything else. Just visit the official page and come by one day.



The pages are different. Though I'm sure both are amazingly lovely places (I wish we had a true botanical garden here in my nowheresville).

And I understand the point that you and Madleiine are trying to make, that the size alone would make it hard for a pap to find a celeb, so for you the logical conclusion is that they would have been called. 
And I'll note that the first stalker fan pic of them was posted while they were still there, and then deleted within minutes. That may have been because they felt bad, or because they realized they could do something else with this info.
Or not.


----------



## clairerose

audiogirl said:


> Brooklyn botanic gardens, not NY botanical gardens. bbg.org not nybg.org. And the admission is $12.


 
I thought they went to the other one but my first post still applies as both the Brooklyn and Bronx Botanical garden parks are taken cared of by the same administration. Sorry for my confusion. Both places are big and famous people can go in and out and not get noticed. Just wanted to make that correction.  Sorry for my confusion.


----------



## clairerose

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Unfortunately for you, you ran into my crankiness combined with one of my pet peeves: not reading back comments. I'm not expecting someone to come in after not having been here for awhile and read everything (unless they're really trying to avoid work! ) but I think a week is a good place to dive back in. That's my peeve. Because I'm weird.
> 
> Arm porn is interesting, he seems to have kept more of the Tarzan weight than I was expecting, I can 'tell' in the forearms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pages are different. Though I'm sure both are amazingly lovely places (I wish we had a true botanical garden here in my nowheresville).
> 
> And I understand the point that you and Madleiine are trying to make, that the size alone would make it hard for a pap to find a celeb, so for you the logical conclusion is that they would have been called.
> And I'll note that the first stalker fan pic of them was posted while they were still there, and then deleted within minutes. That may have been because they felt bad, or because they realized they could do something else with this info.
> Or not.


 
I was confused, I thought they went to the Bronx gardens but both garden's applies to what I said in my first post. Famous people get noticed if they want to get noticed in there and I think this is the case with Alex and his girlfriend. It has to be the case. These places are too big to just be noticed out of the blue. That's all.


----------



## Madleiine

Agree with you Clairerose. 
And I still think Alex or Alexa's friend took the very first pictures. That twitter account was public at first and then a couple of minutes later it's private. Still think it's a bit weird.


----------



## audiogirl

clairerose said:


> I was confused, I thought they went to the Bronx gardens but both garden's applies to what I said in my first post. Famous people get noticed if they want to get noticed in there and I think this is the case with Alex and his girlfriend. It has to be the case. These places are too big to just be noticed out of the blue. That's all.


Why couldn't they get noticed by someone? There were plenty of people there. Someone ELSE tipped off the pap. It happens all the time. Think about all the shots of Alex LEAVING restaurants or shops. Someone inside made a tipoff, so the pap catches him as he exits. Paps pay for tips. Alexa has been scrupulous about not having any mention of Alex. She knows how he feels about his privacy. Claiming she called the pap is just a way for people to cast dirt on a series of photos showing them happy together.





Madleiine said:


> Agree with you Clairerose.
> And I still think Alex or Alexa's friend took the very first pictures. That twitter account was public at first and then a couple of minutes later it's private. Still think it's a bit weird.


Either they were overwhelmed by a fangirl response and that's why they went private or they decided to make a little money and made the tipoff to the pap.

Btw, we've seen this happen a lot to random people who post pics of Alex, long before he dated Alexa. They get overwhelmed by fangirls and haters and either remove the pic or go private. It's inverse conspiracy thinking to believe going private is suspicious. Staying public is a more effective way to get a pic seen.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

clairerose said:


> I was confused, I thought they went to the Bronx gardens but both garden's applies to what I said in my first post. Famous people get noticed if they want to get noticed in there and I think this is the case with Alex and his girlfriend. *It has to be the case.* These places are too big to just be noticed out of the blue. That's all.



And we're pointing out that it doesn't actually have to be the case. It could be, but it doesn't have to be.



Madleiine said:


> Agree with you Clairerose.
> And I still think Alex or Alexa's friend took the very first pictures. That twitter account was public at first and then a couple of minutes later it's private. Still think it's a bit weird.



The first pic was taken from two tables away, from behind a purse. You'd think if a friend took it they'd be a little closer and it'd be better quality.

I'll repeat, it's entirely possible that they hired this pap to take pictures to announce their coupledom to the world. 
But honestly, Madliine, your posts are getting into the conspiracy type theories put out there by some of the more ardent anti-fans on Tumblr and comments sections on gossips sites.

ETA: Because I'm bored, and refuse to get prepared to go back to work tomorrow, I tried to look up who the photographer was. 

Teach/Moryc Welt/FAMEFLYNET PICTURES

http://www.eonline.com/news/663502/...lexa-chung-are-dating-see-their-cute-pda-pics

Doing a rough search of Google images, this person(s) haven't papped Alexa or Alex before. You'd think if they were calling a pap friend to pap them they'd call someone they were familiar with.


----------



## jooa

^^ ... but why they didn't go to the places where paps hang out all the time? It's easier, cheaper, without any bad theories. A few photos  when they are holding hands, smiling would be enough but those photos are so many how would it be the hunting for the most intimate behavior.


----------



## Ms Kiah

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I see. Anyone who doesn't agree in disparaging Alexa is now writing a "narrative". Got it.



Nah, based on the activity of the thread I'm sure most have gotten the message.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't think it was professional paparazzi that took the photos, but someone who recognized them and took photos.  It could have even been someone working or volunteering there. First the quality of the photos aren't that good. It took almost a week for them to be released and not all gossip sites are using them which leads me to believe they were sold to certain outlets. And I don't think Alex would have been so relaxed and taking a nap if he knew someone was photographing them. Alexa didn't look over towards the camera either, so my guess is she didn't know they were being photographed.  To go back in history, KB always seemed to know and look right towards the camera when the paps were involved. Either Alexa has mastered looking unaware or she was just enjoying her day with Alex.  He seems really happy and relaxed with her.  It's so nice to see him smile more. For now I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt.  She's been extremely careful on social media too.  There are clues, but you have to be looking for them and know who all their friends are to find them.  

PS. He's still wearing the pin, so it's got to have a special / sentimental meaning to him.


----------



## KwekDuck

Alex needs to take on more projects so fans can have other thing to focus on other than his personal life photos.



Kitkath70 said:


> PS. He's still wearing the pin, so it's got to have a special / sentimental meaning to him.



Or He just doesn't change his pants


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

KwekDuck said:


> Alex needs to take on more projects so fans can have other thing to focus on other than his personal life photos.
> 
> 
> 
> *Or He just doesn't change his pants *


I'm going with this one! 

He's probably still got other pants in a suitcase somewhere and can't find them. He seems to have broken down and gotten new shirts but no pants yet.
And, if he's calling the paps now, could he call the next time he's out and about with the Swedish Posse? Especially when he's with Fares, that'd be nice.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

KwekDuck said:


> *Alex needs to take on more projects so fans can have other thing to focus on other than his personal life photos.
> *
> 
> Or He just doesn't change his pants



I think we'll be inundated when the push for Tarzan comes. A lot of money has been spent on that film and they'll be keen to get the PR train rolling for it - which is good as it means opportunities for new photos.

In the meantime, we might see him at some indie festivals for DOaTG.


----------



## Pursinator

Gettin' chilly in here! Paparazzi cost/revenue analyses, botanical branch confusion and so on. 

I'm a former regular lurker. Less so in the last couple years. But you guys are as lively as ever  (and I love it)

I don't want to wait a whole year for Tarzan. Hopefully War on Everything will be accessible relatively soon. I live in a flyover state--films like DOATG typically invoke Bible Belt ire. No telling when I'll be able to get my hands on it.


----------



## OHVamp

I like the way you called it Bible Belt ire, Pursinator. I will have to drive to a bigger city to see it too.


----------



## RedTopsy

Most celebrities are on social media these days, Alex is in minority for not 
having his own Instagram, Twitter, Facebook etc....
Alexa is no different from other celebs who use their social media for promotion 
of themselves or their projects and hers is not offensive in any way. 
She is in the fashionbusiness, not a politician. 
I think it`s great that we are getting more pics from Alex. 
I would be nice if he had Instagram or an official Facebookpage.
Maybe Alexa can inspire him or maybe the Tarzanpromotion will. 

OT Social media and celebrities:
Why support one actor for using social media and criticize the other (Alex) for doing the same thing?  Thats just being a hypocrite.


----------



## merita

RedTopsy said:


> Most celebrities are on social media these days, Alex is in minority for not
> having his own Instagram, Twitter, Facebook etc....
> Alexa is no different from other celebs who use their social media for promotion
> of themselves or their projects and hers is not offensive in any way.
> She is in the fashionbusiness, not a politician.
> I think it`s great that we are getting more pics from Alex.
> I would be nice if he had Instagram or an official Facebookpage.
> Maybe Alexa can inspire him or maybe the Tarzanpromotion will.
> 
> OT Social media and celebrities:
> Why support one actor for using social media and criticize the other (Alex) for doing the same thing?  Thats just being a hypocrite.


I am okay with social media.  It is more how you use it that I find interesting or not.


----------



## RedTopsy

merita said:


> I am okay with social media.  It is more how you use it that I find interesting or not.



I find Alexas social media rather harmless and cute.
She does not tweet strange political/ racist opinions or being rude towards people. 
Not any controversial stuff at all (from what I´ve seen so far).  
For these celebs social media is just one way to communicate and why not use it,
and by doing so it will reflect their lives.
You don`t have to follow someones Twitter or Instagram.


----------



## merita

RedTopsy said:


> I find Alexas social media rather harmless and cute.
> She does not tweet strange political/ racist opinions or being rude towards people.
> Not any controversial stuff at all (from what I´ve seen so far).
> For these celebs social media is just one way to communicate and why not use it,
> and by doing so it will reflect their lives.
> You don`t have to follow someones Twitter or Instagram.


I am not that familiar with Alexa's instagram and twitter. It sounds pretty generic from what you describe.  I have no problem with celebs using social media, good promotional tool.  And yes, it does reflect their lives.


----------



## audiogirl

Then I guess you really don't know if she has 3000 pictures of herself. 

I think it's important for people to distinguish between rumor and innuendo batted around by anonymous strangers or published by gossip sources.

Just this week STAR said he was touring for Tarzan and getting it on with Margot Robbie.In reality, they won't be touring for Tarzan until next year and she's busy filming Suicide Squad in Canada. And he's obviously in NYC.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> Then I guess you really don't know if she has 3000 pictures of herself.
> 
> I think it's important for people to distinguish between rumor and innuendo batted around by anonymous strangers or published by gossip sources.
> 
> Just this week STAR said he was touring for Tarzan and getting it on with Margot Robbie.In reality, they won't be touring for Tarzan until next year and she's busy filming Suicide Squad in Canada. And he's obviously in NYC.


Well she is a model, so I have seen pictures of her.  Did I mention that I have nothing against her?  No agenda here, just making small talk.

Yikes, this place can be intense.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I agree there's a lot of hypocrisy going around. 

This started off as someone asking to not have things posted that weren't Alex related here. 

I notice that the Michael Fassbender thread has become the Alicia Vikander Appreciation thread. This thread is turning into the Alexa Chung Defender thread. On the flip side, the Charlize Theron thread is just the Charlize Theron thread. You would be hard pressed to find a story, comment or picture of Sean Penn. Even though she talks about him in most of her interviews, have walked red carpets with him, papped many times with him and made a movie with him.

If someone makes a mild comment about Alexa Chung and her dubious career they're met with dismissive _you're just a jealous hater!@*!_ or _you're misogynist!#@!_ comments. Followed by _you don't know her how can you judge!%$_! Welp, do you know any celebrity that's discussed on the threads here? Do you know Kim Kardashian on a personal level? No but she's judged by her lifestyle, interviews and how she conducts herself. 

So that's where I posted that the narrative is very clear about what's allowed to be posted and what's not. Sometimes the rules of this thread aren't clear. Sorry for not always understanding them.

BTW- the social media thing is not a big deal to me. The rumored eating disorder is something else entirely.


----------



## Opheliaballs

And not to mention she dated a pedophile


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> I am not that familiar with Alexa's instagram and twitter. It sounds pretty generic from what you describe.  I have no problem with celebs using social media, good promotional tool.  *And yes, it does reflect their lives.*



Like anyone with social media, it reflects what the poster wants you to see. Or what they feel they can post. 
On my main FB page I post fairly boring stuff: Cats, pics of weather, etc. Part of that is privacy (even though my page is locked down as much as FB allows), part of that is also knowing that employers are looking at FB pages-I've had co-workers fired because of what they wrote about work on their public FB page. 

Alexa's is pretty mundane really, and I think that's very deliberate.

Though I will agree that the Kardashian's social media sites are a reflection of their lives. 




audiogirl said:


> Then I guess you really don't know if she has 3000 pictures of herself.
> 
> I think it's important for people to distinguish between rumor and innuendo batted around by anonymous strangers or published by gossip sources.
> 
> *Just this week STAR *said he was touring for Tarzan and getting it on with Margot Robbie.In reality, they won't be touring for Tarzan until next year and she's busy filming Suicide Squad in Canada. And he's obviously in NYC.



That article was so full of BS it entered into 'so bad it's funny' territory.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> I agree there's a lot of hypocrisy going around.
> 
> This started off as someone asking to not have things posted that weren't Alex related here.
> 
> I notice that the Michael Fassbender thread has become the Alicia Vikander Appreciation thread. T*his thread is turning into the Alexa Chung Defender thread*. On the flip side, the Charlize Theron thread is just the Charlize Theron thread. You would be hard pressed to find a story, comment or picture of Sean Penn. Even though she talks about him in most of her interviews, have walked red carpets with him, papped many times with him and made a movie with him.
> 
> *If someone makes a mild comment about Alexa Chung and her dubious career they're met with dismissive you're just a jealous hater!@*! or you're misogynist!#@! comments. Followed by you don't know her how can you judge!%$! Welp, do you know any celebrity that's discussed on the threads here?* Do you know Kim Kardashian on a personal level? No but she's judged by her lifestyle, interviews and how she conducts herself.
> 
> So that's where I posted that the narrative is very clear about what's allowed to be posted and what's not. Sometimes the rules of this thread aren't clear. Sorry for not always understanding them.
> 
> BTW- the social media thing is not a big deal to me. The rumored eating disorder is something else entirely.



Please point me to the posts that have those comments - I haven't seen them, and no-one has called _anyone_ a hater. 

As for being a Defender thread - uh no. But you've chosen that viewpoint because you seemingly want people to agree with yours, and get on board the gravy train of slamming her.  

There are no rules here, just the Mod ones. If you're upset because people disagree with your comments, well that's the beauty of a public forum and you're free to argue your point. But other people can discuss theirs too. There's no narrative, as much as you'd like there to be.

The comments I've seen are Alexa neutral - just not inclined to rant on her.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

nvm. Life's too short


----------



## Ms Kiah

_As usual_? Nice, sorry you don't think my responses are well thought out. You told me I was free to _argue_ my point with you? Why would I get into arguments with people over an actor?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ms Kiah said:


> I agree there's a lot of hypocrisy going around.
> 
> This started off as someone asking to not have things posted that weren't Alex related here.
> 
> I notice that the Michael Fassbender thread has become the Alicia Vikander Appreciation thread. *This thread is turning into the Alexa Chung Defender thread.* On the flip side, the Charlize Theron thread is just the Charlize Theron thread. You would be hard pressed to find a story, comment or picture of Sean Penn. Even though she talks about him in most of her interviews, have walked red carpets with him, papped many times with him and made a movie with him.
> 
> *If someone makes a mild comment about Alexa Chung and her dubious career they're met with dismissive *_*you're just a jealous hater!*@*!_ or _you're misogynist!#@!_ comments. Followed by _you don't know her how can you judge!%$_! Welp, do you know any celebrity that's discussed on the threads here? Do you know Kim Kardashian on a personal level? No but she's judged by her lifestyle, interviews and how she conducts herself.
> 
> So that's where I posted that the narrative is very clear about what's allowed to be posted and what's not. Sometimes the rules of this thread aren't clear. Sorry for not always understanding them.
> 
> BTW- the social media thing is not a big deal to me. The rumored eating disorder is something else entirely.



To repeat, I don't have an issue with people not liking Alexa, and stating why they don't like her. 
But I will push back on _how_ you do it. Last week we had a couple of commenters basically slander both Alex and Alexa. 
You can express your belief that she set up the BBG shots. But if you can't even get the day and place correct, that's going to get pointed out. 
But some of this dislike is a little intense, and so the question is going to be raised of why is it so intense?

ETA: This is a fan forum, not a personal Tumblr page or webpage. We're not always going to agree on even the most simple of questions, like the pressing question: is Alex's music taste just moderately bad, or really, really bad? 
Throw his personal life into the mix, and it can get really nasty. 
Not everyone is to agree with everyone at all times, but to interpret disagreement as a personal thing, no point in that.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I should have quoted the rude comment directed towards me that now's been edited. #mentalnote

The dislike is intense? Here? Where?  

You can and will turn this thread into whatever you want. God Bless. I was addressing the hypocrisy accusation and the previous comments about any woman he dates is attacked by jealous haters that I saw which I didn't think was accurate.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

x


----------



## Ms Kiah

I haven't read any negative comments about her here. Most of the comments that I've seen granted I've tended to skim have been she's super private, witty and accomplished.

Some of the comments I've seen outside of here have been "what does she do" and "he sure does like them skinny what's up with that" bafflement. The same kind of comments when he was with Kate Bosworth. I know it's forbidden to _ever_ compare them! Let me repent right now! I know it's not okay!


----------



## Ms Kiah

People keep addressing/attacking me and then editing their posts afterwards.


----------



## audiogirl

Maybe they decide they don't need to say it. Why assume something more?

Actually, no one has said she's super private, just that she's kept Alex out of her social media. I don't follow her or know much about her. But I do know she's making him happy. That's all that counts for me.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> To repeat, I don't have an issue with people not liking Alexa, and stating why they don't like her.
> But I will push back on _how_ you do it. Last week we had a couple of commenters basically slander both Alex and Alexa.
> You can express your belief that she set up the BBG shots. But if you can't even get the day and place correct, that's going to get pointed out.
> But some of this dislike is a little intense, and so the question is going to be raised of why is it so intense?
> 
> ETA: This is a fan forum, not a personal Tumblr page or webpage. *We're not always going to agree on even the most simple of questions*, like the pressing question: is Alex's music taste just moderately bad, or really, really bad?
> Throw his personal life into the mix, and it can get really nasty.
> *Not everyone is to agree with everyone at all times*, but to interpret disagreement as a personal thing, no point in that.



This. There are so many opinions out there, pro and con, about his behavior, music, clothes, choices of roles, girlfriends, etc. It goes on and on. And ultimately, he doesn't give a sh*t about any of it because he's unaware of our opinions. He's living his life.




audiogirl said:


> Or maybe they decide they don't need to say it. Why assume they're being sneaky?
> 
> Actually, no one has said she's super private, *just that she's kept Alex out of her social media*. I don't follow her or know much about her. B*ut I do know she's making him happy*. That's all that counts for me.



+1. 


I'm just glad that I'm not in the spotlight because I would hate to have people make comments about my relationship based on pictures alone.  We've all had friends that have dated people that we don't like. If they're your friend, you suck it up. Sometime, you're right and sometimes you're wrong. Alex isn't even a friend. He's just a hot, talented guy we follow. I've been guilty of making judgement calls on people and stories online, so, yeah, I feed the beast. I own it. I'm trying to dial back now and just follow him and his work/movies/hotness and not think about his personal life, except that I hope he's happy and he did look happy and relaxed in those pics, staged or not.  Whether that continues or not, who knows. I'm not wasting anymore energy on trying to psychically influence him. All my psychic energy is going toward willing the Cavs and Blackhawks to win their respective series.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> To repeat, I don't have an issue with people not liking Alexa, and stating why they don't like her.
> But I will push back on _how_ you do it. Last week we had a couple of commenters basically slander both Alex and Alexa.
> You can express your belief that she set up the BBG shots. But if you can't even get the day and place correct, that's going to get pointed out.
> But some of this dislike is a little intense, and so the question is going to be raised of why is it so intense?
> 
> ETA: This is a fan forum, not a personal Tumblr page or webpage. We're not always going to agree on even the most simple of questions, like the pressing question: *is Alex's music taste just moderately bad, or really, really bad?*
> Throw his personal life into the mix, and it can get really nasty.
> Not everyone is to agree with everyone at all times, but to interpret disagreement as a personal thing, no point in that.



Clearly, it's really, really bad. That's obvious! I'm surprised he hasn't started listening to Coldplay yet. Oops!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His enthusiasm for music is awesome, but yeah.....his band choice is not my style.


----------



## BagBerry13

And that's the same man I discovered Bon Iver through. Times have definitely changed.


----------



## clairerose

Ms Kiah said:


> People keep addressing/attacking me and then editing their posts afterwards.



This is why I been a lurker forever. First time I posted something was yesterday and it was pointless because I got confused and my information was in return wrong. Immediately someone started questioning me in a patronizing way and soon others came in to do the same. Then I said celebrities like Alex and Alexa call the paps and I got verbally jumped. My opinion is wrong and you are right.  I got it. I don't think some of you realize just how strong you come across. This is why people like me lurk and don't bother registering. This is why people who use to post here never come back to post. This is why the same people post here everyday. You scare people from wanting to say anything . Now all of you are attacking Ms Kiah because she is saying something you don't sgree with. Nothing changes in here. As a longtime lurker I seen a lot that goes on and I'm going back to lurking after this post.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> This. There are so many opinions out there, pro and con, about his behavior, music, clothes, choices of roles, girlfriends, etc. It goes on and on. And ultimately, he doesn't give a sh*t about any of it because he's unaware of our opinions. He's living his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1.
> 
> 
> I'm just glad that I'm not in the spotlight because I would hate to have people make comments about my relationship based on pictures alone.  We've all had friends that have dated people that we don't like. If they're your friend, you suck it up. Sometime, you're right and sometimes you're wrong. Alex isn't even a friend. He's just a hot, talented guy we follow. I've been guilty of making judgement calls on people and stories online, so, yeah, I feed the beast. I own it. I'm trying to dial back now and just follow him and his work/movies/hotness and not think about his personal life, except that I hope he's happy and he did look happy and relaxed in those pics, staged or not.  Whether that continues or not, who knows. I'm not wasting anymore energy on trying to psychically influence him. *All my psychic energy is going toward willing the Cavs and Blackhawks to win their respective series.*



My psychic energy is not working with regards to the Hawks. 



BagBerry13 said:


> Clearly, it's really, really bad. That's obvious! I'm surprised he hasn't started listening to *Coldplay *yet. Oops!



Bad Bag!  Though by looking at her friend's IGs, apparently they were at Hot Chip on Sunday, as well as possibly LDR. Double Blech.
There are some good groups at Glastonbury, and he'll probably go to Hot Chip and Future Islands.
He should branch out, got to a Motorhead show, or perhaps Burt Bacharach. Billy Bragg?

http://www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk/line-up/line-up-2015/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

clairerose said:


> This is why I been a lurker forever. First time I posted something was yesterday and it was pointless because I got confused and my information was in return wrong. Immediately someone started questioning me in a *patronizing way *and soon others came in to do the same. Then I said celebrities like Alex and Alexa call the paps and I got *verbally jumped.* *My opinion is wrong and you are right.  I got it. *I* don't think some of you realize just how strong you come across. *This is why people like me lurk and don't bother registering. This is why people who use to post here never come back to post. This is why the same people post here everyday. You scare people from wanting to say anything . Now all of you are attacking Ms Kiah because she is saying something you don't sgree with. Nothing changes in here. As a longtime lurker I seen a lot that goes on and I'm going back to lurking after this post.



And yet you don't seem to realize how you came across either. Neither you nor Ms. Kiah are being attacked, but apparently it's important to both of you that you feel that way.
If you've lurked long enough you have to know that if something that is posted that's incorrect it's going to be pointed out. It's not as if this doesn't happen to other people on this site, myself included.
But you delurk, get the info wrong, and kept getting it wrong, it's going to raise eyebrows and create pushback. This is true on almost any site, BTW.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My psychic energy is not working with regards to the Hawks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Bag!  Though by looking at her friend's IGs, apparently they were at Hot Chip on Sunday, as well as possibly LDR. Double Blech.
> There are some good groups at Glastonbury, and he'll probably go to Hot Chip and Future Islands.
> He should branch out, got to a Motorhead show, or perhaps Burt Bacharach. Billy Bragg?
> 
> http://www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk/line-up/line-up-2015/


Yes, he has taken a wrong turn musically.  How do you go from The National to Hot Chip?  The very first Coldplay was pretty good - It has been all downhill since.   

Radiohead forever.


----------



## audiogirl

clairerose said:


> This is why I been a lurker forever. First time I posted something was yesterday and it was pointless because I got confused and my information was in return wrong. Immediately someone started questioning me in a patronizing way and soon others came in to do the same. Then I said celebrities like Alex and Alexa call the paps and I got verbally jumped. My opinion is wrong and you are right.  I got it. I don't think some of you realize just how strong you come across. This is why people like me lurk and don't bother registering. This is why people who use to post here never come back to post. This is why the same people post here everyday. You scare people from wanting to say anything . Now all of you are attacking Ms Kiah because she is saying something you don't sgree with. Nothing changes in here. As a longtime lurker I seen a lot that goes on and I'm going back to lurking after this post.


You weren't attacked. First people corrected your mistake, and then they disagreed with your assertion about the paps, showing how it could easily be otherwise.

He had a lovely day in the park. They were happy, relaxed, and clearly into each other. Why can't we just leave it at that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> Yes, he has taken a wrong turn musically.  How do you go from The National to Hot Chip?  The very first Coldplay was pretty good - It has been all downhill since.
> 
> Radiohead forever.



Some of the Swedish stuff he's mentioned liking, The Knife, etc., aren't that bad at all. But Hot Chip just negates all that!


----------



## Santress

Shared on tumblr today (June 9, 2015):



> Heres Alexa this morning in the same striped shirtat the cafe outside my apt in the e-ville. Note shes in high heels nowat 10AM. The triangular black bag is on the opposite side, the one on her wrist is a plastic bag. She wears it well.
> 
> Is that Alexander Skarsgard next to her in the hat?


http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/121140558321/heres-alexa-this-morning-in-the-same-striped


----------



## JetSetGo!

Please take any personal issues to PM and keep this thread about AS. 
Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

A couple of things. . . 
1} this is NOT a "fan forum" as someone claims.  ALL opinions are welcome provided they are about the celeb and not the member 
2} FYI, mods can see what you edited out, be cognizant about being respectful to members always, or don't post here.
3} if you read an offensive post, please REPORT it immediately then promptly ignore it.


----------



## Swanky

Oops, cross posted w/ Jet!


----------



## skarsbabe

Santress said:


> Shared on tumblr today (June 9, 2015):
> 
> 
> http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/121140558321/heres-alexa-this-morning-in-the-same-striped



She looks so ghastly in this pic - from the face down to the legs... not very attractive IMHO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

skarsbabe said:


> She looks so ghastly in this pic - from the face down to the legs... not very attractive IMHO



There's many other pictures of her from that day where her legs aren't so skinny looking. That pic looks...odd - or maybe it's just those huge shoes that are throwing me off. No doubting she is a _very_ slim gal, though.

Here


----------



## skarsbabe

Her legs look better there but her arms are Angelina skinny and her face, very gaunt.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

skarsbabe said:


> She looks so ghastly in this pic - from the face down to the legs... not very attractive IMHO



She is not beauty at all. She is too skinny and she is everything he had always declared to hate.

Beside that pic was taken at 10 am! They didn't go to sleep. 
He can do everything he wants, it's his life he is f**ing up.


----------



## audiogirl

It's times like this when I'm glad he avoids going online.


----------



## RedTopsy

xx off topic


ScandiGirl83 said:


> She is not beauty at all. She is too skinny and she is everything he had always declared to hate.
> 
> Beside that pic was taken at 10 am! They didn't go to sleep.
> *He can do everything he wants, it's his life he is f**ing up*.



What do you mean?? In what way is he f**ng up his life??


----------



## audiogirl

This is the happiest I've ever seen him. He should eff his life up more often.


----------



## RedTopsy

skarsbabe said:


> *She looks so ghastly* in this pic - from the face down to the legs... not very attractive IMHO



Maybe the last pic of Alexa isn`t the most flattering of her pics,
but isn`t it way exaggerated to state that she is "ghastly" looking. 
Thats a horrible thing to say about another human being.



audiogirl said:


> It's times like this when I'm glad he avoids going online.



Yes, I`m glad he will not read the things written in this forum lately and

I`m happy for him, _he seems to be so happy on the pics lately_...


----------



## ScandiGirl83

skarsbabe said:


> What do you mean?? In what way is he f**ng up his life??



Just my opinion of course but I know she is not a saint at all. She is much way worst than KB but it seems nobody can touch her.
She has bad behaviour and I know she is not much appreciated in her own Country.

He seems to be a teenager. Partying all night long, going to festivals, wandering around town.

And most of all he says he loves privacy, hates paps, hates smoke.... Well.. she is all the opposite. She is anorexic! She has always a cig in his mouth, she LOVES to be noticed... and what does she do for living?

I repeat. He can do what he wants with his life but then I hope he won't say again those BS about what he likes


----------



## Opheliaballs

I completely agree with you scandigirl83


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Opheliaballs said:


> I completely agree with you scandigirl83



But we are considered "bad" for saying these things.

I like him a lot as actor and by listening to all the things he said in past interviews..... I thought he was different.
Going out with that person and her gang..... Sorry, but he is not much coerent.


----------



## Easter Bunny

I'm a lurker but feel the need to chime in here. I don't know much about Alexa, but I'm a huge AS fan. Maybe normally Alex isn't attracted to women who have qualities similar to Alexa, but some times when you find someone you really connect with those habits you typically find unattractive really don't matter much. The heart wants what the heart wants. So I can't really judge him for his choices.  He looks really happy in all of his recent pictures, so as a fan I'm happy for him!


----------



## merita

Easter Bunny said:


> I'm a lurker but feel the need to chime in here. I don't know much about Alexa, but I'm a huge AS fan. Maybe normally Alex isn't attracted to women who have qualities similar to Alexa, but some times when you find someone you really connect with those habits you typically find unattractive really don't matter much. The heart wants what the heart wants. So I can't really judge him for his choices.  He looks really happy in all of his recent pictures, so as a fan I'm happy for him!


I am not really of the belief that you can judge happiness from a few snapshots.  Who knows?  He definitely has a type.  I think Alex the actor is interesting.  I don't know about Alex the man.  He seems like an overgrown hipster these days.


----------



## audiogirl

He very focused and works very hard on projects. I think he deserves his time off.

The latest series of complaints are amusing. Now it's bad if he goes to music festivals.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

merita said:


> I think Alex the actor is interesting.  I don't know about Alex the man.  He seems like an overgrown hipster these days.



That's what I meant! He is not the Alexander we used to know.


----------



## Kitkath70

Well Bag, he's been kind of busy making movies and relocating.  I wouldn't be surprised to see him head to WOW with Alexa so he can introduce her to his Mom. You know as 38 year old, single, successful man he should really be checking in with his parents more


----------



## Kitkath70

I think I'm going to start calling him "Free Range" Skars.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> Well Bag, he's been kind of busy making movies and relocating.  I wouldn't be surprised to see him head to WOW with Alexa so he can introduce her to his Mom. You know as 38 year old, single, successful man he should really be checking in with his parents more




So the slightly younger Gustaf is a mama's boy then because he manages to go home despite filming in Ireland? Just because he's 38 doesn't mean he can't check in. Particularly since in his early thirties he always made a point in interviews to say how much he misses his family while shooting in LA.

OT: We just bought tickets for the Germany - USA football game tonight. That's what I call spontaneous. [emoji1]


----------



## ml44

Isn't beauty in the eye of the beholder? I rarely post here and I have been a member for a while now, but if someone doesn't think that Alexa is pretty they have every right to say so.She does look extremely skinny in that pic, but it could be the angle. I think she has her moments where she looks pretty and I think she has pretty eyes, bu me personally I don't find her attractive .Alex has a type. He likes skinny girls. It's kinda of obvious but whatever to each their own. And  just because someone is on the cover of a magazine it doesn't make them pretty. As for Alex, he does contradict himself, but at the end of the day if he's happy good for him. 

That's just my 2 cents. For some reason I felt the need to say something. 
I will go back to lurking now.


----------



## Kitkath70

BagBerry13 said:


> So the slightly younger Gustaf is a mama's boy then because he manages to go home despite filming in Ireland? Just because he's 38 doesn't mean he can't check in. Particularly since in his early thirties he always made a point in interviews to say how much he misses his family while shooting in LA.
> 
> OT: We just bought tickets for the Germany - USA football game tonight. That's what I call spontaneous. [emoji1]



Doesn't Gustaf have a flat in Stockholm? A few things have changed since his early 30's. Maybe you've heard of Skype and FaceTime so people who are living in different cities, not to mention different continents, can stay in touch.
Plus I'm sure he knows how to use a phone to call his mother.  He happens to have a GF who lives in NYC.  I'm sure his mother is happy that he's happy and she's hoping that someday he will procreate and give her another grandbaby. One thing the Skarsgard clan loves is lots of children.  Seriously don't go making him out to be a bad son because he has a life and a career outside of Stockholm.  In the words of Hoyt Foytenberry, he's a grown *** man!


----------



## BagBerry13

No one said he's a bad son. That was again put in my mouth. I was pointing out something someone else said. I've got a different opinion again. I know it's not popular. And everyone knows Alex better than I do. I get it.
Oh and he had a gf in LA and still went back home.


----------



## Kitkath70

BagBerry13 said:


> No one said he's a bad son. That was again put in my mouth. I was pointing out something someone else said. I've got a different opinion again. I know it's not popular. And everyone knows Alex better than I do. I get it.
> Oh and he had a gf in LA and still went back home.



I'd be running home too if I had a beige clingon with the paps on speed dial. If you haven't noticed, Alex actually can hang out with Alexa with minimal to no friends around.


----------



## merita

Kitkath70 said:


> I'd be running home too if I had a beige clingon with the paps on speed dial. If you haven't noticed, Alex actually can hang out with Alexa with minimal to no friends around.


He was not the victim of KB.  He participated in that too.  

Well the hangining out remains to be seen.  I will say it is good to see him show affections and loosen upa little.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> I'd be running home too if I had a beige clingon with the paps on speed dial. If you haven't noticed, Alex actually can hang out with Alexa with minimal to no friends around.




Right, I forgot he was the victim of her. Alexa's fashion friends are around. Just saying Derek Blasberg.


----------



## jooa

^^ I don't know if Blasberg is only her friend, I saw some pics Alex with him when he was no longer with Kate and he wasn't yet with Alexa. I guess that Derek could be a matchmaker for this pair


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ I don't know if Blasberg is only her friend, I saw some pics Alex with him when he was no longer with Kate and he wasn't yet with Alexa. I guess that Derek could be a matchmaker for this pair



I know that he's not only her friend (he's the friend of everyone  ) and I pretty much assumed that he was the matchmaker but it was said there were no friends around.
Maybe he got to know him through Caroline something, the Swedish model, who is out of action now due to pregnancy.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> I know that he's not only her friend (he's the friend of everyone  ) and I pretty much assumed that he was the matchmaker but it was said there were no friends around.
> Maybe he got to know him through Caroline something, the Swedish model, who is out of action now due to pregnancy.


I guess more through Elin Kling (who is out of action now due to marriage and pregency  ) and her husband Karl Lindman ... and with Alexa and Alex were sometimes her close friends: Matt Hitt, Cam Avery, Dev Hynes, Zackery Michael, Tennessee Thomas and so on, and his friends: Siggi Hilmarsson, Maria Kochetkova and so on


----------



## Kitkath70

BagBerry13 said:


> I know that he's not only her friend (he's the friend of everyone  ) and I pretty much assumed that he was the matchmaker but it was said there were no friends around.
> Maybe he got to know him through Caroline something, the Swedish model, who is out of action now due to pregnancy.



The words I used were MINIMAL to no friends.  They were alone at the garden and there have been a few friends, small groupings, out and about with them as a couple.  4 years ago he  brought every Swede, brother and friend he could find for outings with Skanky.  

He was in no way a victim, but it was clear to pretty much everyone the he wasn't a happy camper.  In fact most were calling him an ******* because he wouldn't smile.  

Times have changed and he looks happy.  More power to him.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> The words I used were MINIMAL to no friends.  They were alone at the garden and there have been a few friends, small groupings, out and about with them as a couple.  4 years ago he  brought every Swede, brother and friend he could find for outings with Skanky.
> 
> He was in no way a victim, but it was clear to pretty much everyone the he wasn't a happy camper.  In fact most were calling him an ******* because he wouldn't smile.
> 
> Times have changed and he looks happy.  More power to him.


It used to look to me like KB was insinuating herself into group outings or engineering reasons/events to be with him. He did seem to need the insulation of a crowd. More than FWB, but still something she kept going through dint of effort (clingy manipulation). Hence how trapped and miserable he looked. A nice guy and she knew how to push his buttons. Ok that's all the KB flashback for me.

Contrast that to the comfortable, sweet intiimacy we saw in the park photos. The guy is positively glowing, even in recent fan pics. He looks 10 years younger.


----------



## Swanky

Good grief   Just cleaned up this thread, can you guys please ignore people you disagree with!?

AGAIN. . . 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A couple of things. . .
> 1} this is NOT a "fan forum" as someone claims.  ALL opinions are welcome provided they are about the celeb and not the member
> 2} FYI, mods can see what you edited out, be cognizant about being respectful to members always, or don't post here.
> 3} if you read an offensive post, please REPORT it immediately then promptly ignore it.



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

STOP IT!! Just deleted 3 more posts after my request.  We'll be handing out warnings next.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> It used to look to me like KB was insinuating herself into group outings or engineering reasons/events to be with him. He did seem to need the insulation of a crowd. More than FWB, but still something she kept going through dint of effort (clingy manipulation). Hence how trapped and miserable he looked. A nice guy and she knew how to push his buttons. Ok that's all the KB flashback for me.
> 
> Contrast that to the comfortable, sweet itiimacy we saw in the park photos. The guy is positively glowing, even in recent fan pics. He looks 10 years younger.


 
So true.  I am soooo happy for them.  He is a real Benjamin Button these days.


----------



## audiogirl

jooa said:


> I guess more through Elin Kling (who is out of action now due to marriage and pregency  ) and her husband Karl Lindman ... and with Alexa and Alex were sometimes her close friends: Matt Hitt, Cam Avery, Dev Hynes, Zackery Michael, Tennessee Thomas and so on, and his friends: Siggi Hilmarsson, Maria Kochetkova and so on


Fascinating background on the interconnecting social network. Thanks.


----------



## clairerose

In keeping with the topic of the thread I didn't see these new pics of Alex posted from Tumblr. Com users ChungAlexa and bandaidepennylane. Alex's back is seen in most and his arm but you see him clearly in the crowd one with Alexa in the first one.


----------



## clairerose

I forgot the crowd one from Tumblr. Com user band aid penny lane .


----------



## flake99

Thanks clairerose 
Lovin' the womans expression in the black and white pic, funny :giggles:


----------



## clairerose

flake99 said:


> Thanks clairerose
> Lovin' the womans expression in the black and white pic, funny :giggles:




Her expression is cute and you are very welcome. I didn't see it posted which I found strange as this place is usually the first to put up new photos of Alex. I guess people forgot.


----------



## merita

.


----------



## Greeta129

flake99 said:


> Thanks clairerose
> Lovin' the womans expression in the black and white pic, funny :giggles:



I think the sign Alex is pointing to is funnier .....  A reply maybe to recent comments on social media etc


----------



## flake99

Greeta129 said:


> I think the sign Alex is pointing to is funnier .....  A reply maybe to recent comments on social media etc


 

Yes, maybe! LOL


----------



## clairerose

This looks like from Tuesday too. Uploaded by the same people on tumblr.com bandaidpennylane . She looks so thin it's painful. Her legs are scary small. What happened to make her do this to herself? I seen pictures of her from her early days up to her mid 20's and she was slender but a healthy slender. Her legs were not tiny like this. This isn't natural thinness this looks unhealthy no matter which angle you look at it. The modeling world sucks. Poor girl.


----------



## giatona

She is very thin.. Poor girl? Don't know about that lol look what she's got in her left hand &#128540; lucky girl more like it


----------



## clairerose

giatona said:


> She is very thin.. Poor girl? Don't know about that lol look what she's got in her left hand &#65533;&#65533; lucky girl more like it



Her health is more important in my opinion. Alex is a gorgeous man and nice to have as a boyfriend but he's an actor in Hollywood and that in it's own is a nightmare. She won't be lucky if she dies from starvation.


----------



## giatona

Or smoking... I agree


----------



## clairerose

giatona said:


> Or smoking... I agree



Smoking is the hardest thing to quit. She's quit smoking before but she said that she only lasts a few days


----------



## merita

She is very thin.  However, I would not assume that she has an eating disorder.  He definitely seems to like this type.  She and KB have very similar build, especially the legs.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## clairerose

merita said:


> She is very thin.  However, I would not assume that she has an eating disorder.  He definitely seems to like this type.  She and KB have very similar build, especially the legs.  To each his own I guess.



You're right I'm not a doctor   but the difference of her before and afters is telling. Alex has a type you are right about that. Kate was also very thin and still is today. I want to shake these girls and ask them why. The sacrifice these girls have to make in this business is so much harsher then the men. Not fair at all.


----------



## audiogirl

Alex's legs aren't that thin either. It's something to do with the camera angle.


----------



## merita

Her legs are pretty thin.  They have written articles about how thin.


----------



## clairerose

audiogirl said:


> Alex's legs aren't that thin either. It's something to do with the camera angle.



In my opinion it has nothing to do with camera angles. I saw all the pictures of her that day and then some and she looked painfully thin in all of them. She's too thin no matter what angle the picture is taken.


----------



## littlerock

Um, have you guys not noticed how rail thin Alex is? If he is to have a girlfriend that is not bigger than he is, they all have to be extremely thin. Why do they get so much flak but Askars (who is thinner than I am) gets an automatic pass. I say leave the girls alone and quit with the double standard. Askars is borderline anorexic himself.. I am not surprised in the least that he likes his girlfriends very thin. Let's be real, the guy is a toothpick.


----------



## clairerose

merita said:


> Her legs are pretty thin.  They have written articles about how thin.



There was an essay I read about celebrities and models in a psychology book about anorexia nervosa and listed among them was Alexa. She is the modern poster child on that subject. It use to be Kate Moss.


----------



## JetSetGo!

One thing I'm conscious of is that thin-shaming is just as bad as fat-shaming. While I hope Alexa is okay and does not struggle with disorders, I think that so much attention given to the weight of women perpetuates the problem.


----------



## skarsbabe

littlerock said:


> Um, have you guys not noticed how rail thin Alex is? If he is to have a girlfriend that is not bigger than he is, they all have to be extremely thin. Why do they get so much flak but Askars (who is thinner than I am) gets an automatic pass. I say leave the girls alone and quit with the double standard. Askars is borderline anorexic himself.. I am not surprised in the least that he likes his girlfriends very thin.



I don't see that at all. Alex is super tall and he's quite muscular. He lost some of the Tarzan buff, but he's definitely not too thin or close to anorexic by any means. I'd say he's average for his height.


----------



## clairerose

JetSetGo! said:


> One thing I'm conscious of is that thin-shaming is just as bad as fat-shaming. While I hope Alexa is okay and does not struggle with disorders, I think that so much attention given to the weight of women perpetuates the problem in our society.



I think thin shaming and fat shaming is wrong but I'm not thin shaming Alexa as she is not naturally painfully thin. She was a healthy slender girl which is not the case anymore in my opinion.


----------



## littlerock

skarsbabe said:


> I don't see that at all. Alex is super tall and he's quite muscular. He lost some of the Tarzan buff, but he's definitely not too thin or close to anorexic by any means. I'd say he's average for his height.




No prob. We can agree to disagree. I think he is too thin, especially for his height, and that he is most certainly not average. The average guy has a lot more meat on his bones, which, personally, I prefer.


----------



## merita

littlerock said:


> No prob. We can agree to disagree. I think he is too thin, especially for his height, and that he is most certainly not average. The average guy has a lot more meat on his bones, which, personally, I prefer.


I do kind of see what you mean.  I think he gets top heavy and legs look thinner.


----------



## audiogirl

He's tall and lanky. They're all tall and thin in his family. A lot of tall men are slender. Not even close to anorexic. His friends joke about how much he eats. His body is quite muscular. His thighs are very nicely muscled. You can't tell anything from that shot with Alexa.


----------



## JetSetGo!

littlerock said:


> No prob. We can agree to disagree. I think he is too thin, especially for his height, and that he is most certainly not average. The average guy has a lot more meat on his bones, which, personally, I prefer.



I saw ASkars backstage at Coachella two years ago and he looked pretty meaty to me. He was in tees so no hiding, KWIM? Definitely a handsome dude, but not my type... He's too tall and a little... I don't know... dorky for me *don't kill me, everyone!* ush:


----------



## audiogirl

Dorky and sexy as hell.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, adorkable and sexy as fck! ;D


















sikanapanele






santress

Roll on the Edinburgh FF, (and Glastonbury)


----------



## JetSetGo!

audiogirl said:


> Dorky and sexy as hell.





Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, adorkable and sexy as fck! ;D



 Thanks for not beating me over the head!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks for not beating me over the head!



 he's a huge dork.


----------



## Zola24

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks for not beating me over the head!



We never beat on anyone for expressing an opinion, we may not agree, but we only ever respond in the same manner in which a comment is made  although I'm so jealous of you actually seeing Alex backstage at Coachella 2 years ago. My reaction wouldn't have been quite so calm :giggles:





characteristicallyexuberant


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

littlerock said:


> No prob. We can agree to disagree. *I think he is too thin, *especially for his height, and that he is most certainly not average. *The average guy has a lot more meat on his bones, which, personally, I prefer*.



While part of this _is _personal preference, if you look back at pictures pre TB, he's always been lanky for his height, much like the rest of the Skarsgards. Even in S4, when he was pretty  slender, he was still not that skinny. And he looked less muscled only compared to what he was in S1, and what he maintained for most of TB's run.
He's maintained much more of the muscle mass he gained for Tarzan than I was expecting, you can see it in this weeks's pics, how broad he is in the shoulders and how muscular he is in the forearms.
He isn't skinny, especially for his frame. He's not going to achieve Chris Pratt at his meatiest, nor Joe M beefiness, if that's what you're looking for.

There's no evidence whatsoever that Alex has ever had an eating disorder.

I'll note that this isn't the first comment this week that I've seen, here and elsewhere, about 'how skinny Alex is just like his girlfriend'. I'm just finding it curious that there are suddenly some people who find it necessary to assign possible eating disorders to both he and his current and past girlfriend(s). For Alex I'd put it down to just personal preference and perhaps bad eyesight () but considering some of the recent comments made, not just here, concerning Alexa and Alex, it's just ... interesting.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> ^ Yes, adorkable and sexy as fck! ;D




Thanks for the gifs Zola. 
I think we needed to see some sexy and cute Alex now. 

And more adorkable Alex gifs:  
(from True Blood premiere, the last one I think).


























killian-comeback2me.tumblr


----------



## MooCowmoo

Hola chicas 

Although I do quite like Alexa it is pretty obvious that she does have some kind of disorder going on, she was a healthy weight in the past and looked amazing, what she weighs now is clearly not healthy but is a requirement for the industry she is in, it is a choice that develops into a lifestyle....I'm not weight shaming as I have had an ED since my teens and it's been hard to live with at times (which is one of the big reasons why I have gone back to studying to be a therapist)....I also remember reading an interview with Alex a while ago that he seems to get involved in relationships where his partner needs 'saving' in some way (I am paraphrasing completely) and although this can be knowingly destructive, relationship wise, it's difficult to stop being attracted to the people who attract us! 

Gotta say though, those pics in the park were adorbs.....good to see him look happy and relaxed


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Moo!! Hello lovely


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Moo!! Hello lovely



 Huggles sweetheart x


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MooCowmoo said:


> Huggles sweetheart x



Long time, no cupcake.


----------



## skarsbabe

Dorky?? No way! 

pic

edit: ok i have no idea how to make an image work. boo


----------



## a_sussan

Hiya Moo..


----------



## OHVamp

His weight is nothing new. He's talked about how he's been thin his whole life, and has to work really hard to keep it on. Many of us wish we had that problem. 

Adding: I believe I've said before that a friend of mine saw him at first Paley Fest and did say he was very tall and slender built, but muscular and even more gorgeous in person. Said he smelled divine (so did Moyer too). Also said he spent the most time with fans and refused to leave until everyone had a chance to get an autograph. I've also said before I just don't care about any actors sex life.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Hola chicas
> 
> Although I do quite like Alexa it is pretty obvious that she does have some kind of disorder going on, she was a healthy weight in the past and looked amazing, what she weighs now is clearly not healthy but is a requirement for the industry she is in, it is a choice that develops into a lifestyle....I'm not weight shaming as I have had an ED since my teens and it's been hard to live with at times (which is one of the big reasons why I have gone back to studying to be a therapist)....I also remember reading an interview with Alex a while ago that he seems to get involved in relationships where his partner needs 'saving' in some way (I am paraphrasing completely) and although this can be knowingly destructive, relationship wise, it's difficult to stop being attracted to the people who attract us!
> 
> Gotta say though, those pics in the park were adorbs.....good to see him look happy and relaxed



Howdy Stranger!

CBLA understands our strange clothing 'obsessions':

aqua shirt, missing in action since 2009. I hope wherever this  glorious garment has gone, pixel bag and anchor chain are there to keep  it company._*Oh aqua shirt*, __*we hardly knew ye&#8230;*_





http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...qua-shirt-missing-in-action-since-2009-i-hope

I don't miss those jeans, though.

And RIP Christopher Lee.


----------



## skarsbabe

Oh god that shirt, mmmm. When I met him he was in a glorious button down as well, and I don't recall smells, but more his words and smile


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the gifs Zola. 'hugs:
> I think we needed to see some sexy and cute Alex now.
> 
> And more adorkable Alex gifs:
> (from True Blood premiere, the last one I think).



Tack Red  Alex did look gorgeous at the TB6 prem  
This was taken by a tumblr friend of mine - I know I've got some more hanging around, I'll see if I can dig them out 





tradethesun4moonandstars




MooCowmoo said:


> Hola chicas
> 
> Although I do quite like Alexa it is pretty obvious that she does have some kind of disorder going on, she was a healthy weight in the past and looked amazing, what she weighs now is clearly not healthy but is a requirement for the industry she is in, it is a choice that develops into a lifestyle....I'm not weight shaming as I have had an ED since my teens and it's been hard to live with at times (which is one of the big reasons why I have gone back to studying to be a therapist)....I also remember reading an interview with Alex a while ago that he seems to get involved in relationships where his partner needs 'saving' in some way (I am paraphrasing completely) and although this can be knowingly destructive, relationship wise, it's difficult to stop being attracted to the people who attract us!
> 
> Gotta say though, those pics in the park were adorbs.....good to see him look happy and relaxed 'cool:



Hiya Moo  Miss yer &#9829;x




skarsbabe said:


> Dorky?? No way! 'love:
> 
> edit: ok i have no idea how to make an image work. boo



If you go to page 303 there's a kinda rough guide how to post some things  I hope it helps  If not just say, lol.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Howdy Stranger!
> 
> CBLA understands our strange clothing 'obsessions':
> 
> aqua shirt, missing in action since 2009. I hope wherever this  glorious garment has gone, pixel bag and anchor chain are there to keep  it company.Oh aqua shirt, we hardly knew ye&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> I don't miss those jeans, though.
> 
> And RIP Christopher Lee.



Tku cbla does make the most gorgeous edits  Oh and some pages back you mentioned how clean shaven Alex is/was. I noticed that too and wondered if Alexa doesn't like the scruff  Whatever, as long as Alex is happy, we're happy ;D

And yes, Sir Christopher Lee RIP, he was a truly great actor.




skarsbabe said:


> Oh god that shirt, mmmm. When I met him he was in a glorious button down as well, and I don't recall smells, but more his words and smile



Frick! You kept that quiet. Deets! (And don't miss a thing!) :giggles:


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks Skarsbabe. Yeah, everyone says how nice he is to them when they meet him.

I miss that turquoise shirt. It's a good color for him. And the anchor. Miss seeing that around his neck the most of all.


----------



## audiogirl

I have a secret theory that he gave the neclace to Onata. No proof of course, but she loved playing with it, and that's around the last time we saw it.


----------



## flake99

Alexa is in the UK in the audience on the 20th Anniversary 'TFI Friday' TV show live on Ch4 at the moment....can't see Alex though.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I have a secret theory that he gave the neclace to Onata. No proof of course, but she loved playing with it, and that's around the last time we saw it.



I love that idea, especially since she loved playing with that necklace, as evidenced at TIFF in September.

This appears to be the last time he might have worn it, at least it looks like the chain. waaay back on December 10, 2012. He doesn't appear to have it on at the Zero Dark Thirty premiere later that night.





http://santress.tumblr.com/post/37726817617/skarsgards-hot-rod-alexander-skarsgard-heads





http://santress.tumblr.com/post/37703153915/alexander-skarsgard-zero-dark-thirty-premiere

Not that I've spent time researching this or anything, that would be weird!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I love that idea, especially since she loved playing with that necklace, as evidenced at TIFF in September.
> 
> This appears to be the last time he might have worn it, at least it looks like the chain. waaay back on December 10, 2012. He doesn't appear to have it on at the Zero Dark Thirty premiere later that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://santress.tumblr.com/post/37726817617/skarsgards-hot-rod-alexander-skarsgard-heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://santress.tumblr.com/post/37703153915/alexander-skarsgard-zero-dark-thirty-premiere
> 
> *Not that I've spent time researching this or anything, that would be weird!*



Oh Buckeye  there's no denying we're twins :giggles: Enjoy your weekend &#9829;x
Ott: Is the Final this weekend?

Eta: Frick! I've turned the page again. Never mind, I came prepared, this time! 





mycelebrityfantasy

Jeez! He is effin gorgeous


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Oh Buckeye  there's no denying we're twins :giggles: Enjoy your weekend &#9829;x
> *Ott: Is the Final this weekend?*
> 
> Eta: Frick! I've turned the page again. Never mind, I came prepared, this time!
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy
> 
> Jeez! He is effin gorgeous



Hockey? Game 5 of the series is tonight (Saturday). Tied at 2 games apiece. 

And in thinking about the necklaces, because it's either that or do something useful, at one point I thought he had two of the anchor necklaces. It had been noted around 2010/11 that he appeared to be holding the chain together with a safety pin. And while filming WMK, a fan gave him a new one. And I think he even wore it for a few days. 
And I also realized Eric Northman really didn't wear a necklace after the beginning of S5.
Maybe Alex just got tired of necklaces. Yet another creepy question a fan would ask if given the chance!

And happy birthday to Papa Stellan!






From the Avengers premiere, April 2012 via Santress


----------



## OHVamp

I love that idea too Audiogirl. I can see him doing that for sure.


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all, guapísimas.
And Zola, the last pic...Stendhal syndrome.!!!
Happy Brithday Dad Stellan.
And all my  affection to all of you


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hockey? Game 5 of the series is tonight (Saturday). Tied at 2 games apiece.
> 
> And in thinking about the necklaces, because it's either that or do something useful, at one point I thought he had two of the anchor necklaces. It had been noted around 2010/11 that he appeared to be holding the chain together with a safety pin. And while filming WMK, a fan gave him a new one. And I think he even wore it for a few days.
> And I also realized Eric Northman really didn't wear a necklace after the beginning of S5.
> Maybe Alex just got tired of necklaces. Yet another creepy question a fan would ask if given the chance!
> 
> And happy birthday to Papa Stellan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Avengers premiere, April 2012 via Santress



Good luck for tonight then 
Oh Buckeye, you did make me lol with your necklace musings  and tku for the Avengers prem photo  Alex should wear blue suits all the time - he always looks stunning  
And I hope he is enjoying the family celebrations and catching up with old friends. Stockholm, Edinburgh, Glastonbury, sounds perfect 




Henares said:


> Thank you for all, guapísimas.
> And Zola, the last pic...Stendhal syndrome.!!! 'faint::drool'wtf::heart'
> Happy Brithday Dad Stellan.
> And all my  affection to all of you 'hugs:



Henares  Yes, that photo is errm


----------



## bluebird8845

Zola24 said:


> Oh Buckeye  there's no denying we're twins :giggles: Enjoy your weekend &#9829;x
> Ott: Is the Final this weekend?
> 
> Eta: Frick! I've turned the page again. Never mind, I came prepared, this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy
> 
> Jeez! He is effin gorgeous


Dear Zola - ths I you for the beautiful pic - I have never been so happy for my screen to freeze as it did with Alex's face


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Good luck for tonight then
> Oh Buckeye, you did make me lol with your *necklace musings*  and tku for the Avengers prem photo  *Alex should wear blue suits all the time -* he always looks stunning
> And I hope he is enjoying the family celebrations and catching up with old friends. Stockholm, Edinburgh, Glastonbury, sounds perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henares  Yes, that photo is errm



I think many in the fandom started noticing the lack of the anchors sometime late winter/early spring of 2013, so plenty of time to work on 'theories' 

This looks like black, will that do? He's at the LA Film Fest.

https://instagram.com/p/343ynqAUOQ/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.  He looks good.





&#8220;Stars Bel Powley and Alexander Skargard at our pre-premiere reception for &#8220;Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221;. @sonyclassics #Alist Com Events.&#8221;

-*alistcom* instagram





&#8220;&#8220;Alexander Skarsgard at the #LAFF carpet for "The Diary of a Teenage Girl." Yeah...he's pretty dashing. #movies #movie #ilovefilm #ilovemovies #indie #regalcinemas.&#8221;

-*letsedsplore* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's been a while since we've seen him in a suit. He looks good. Not sure I love Bel's dress (the pattern) but her hair and makeup are nice.


----------



## Santress

Yeah, he really does look great.

Alex and Colin Hanks at a pre-reception for the *2015 Los Angeles Film Festival - Premiere Of 'The Diary Of A Teenage Girl'* (June 13, 2015, Los Angeles).

Originals: *SG Gallery*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the photo's. I'm reminded as GoT draws to a close that this would be about the time of the TB premiere. #LetItGoItsOver 

And can we say a Hail Mary that we got Colin Hanks instead of the "other" Hanks son ie Chet Haze.


----------



## Santress

More pics of Alex at the *2015 Los Angeles Film Festival - Premiere Of The Diary Of A Teenage Girl* (June 13, 2015, Los Angeles).

Originals: *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

...and more....

Originals: *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

More pretty from tonight's LA Film Festival screening of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (June 13, 2015):

Source:  *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up on a few fuzzy shots from earlier:





Me? Just a few feet away from Skarsgard. No big deal. None.

-*garmonbozia* twitter

https://twitter.com/garmonbozia/status/609914442898259968





Director Marielle Heller, #AlexanderSkarsgard & the fearless #Bel Powley, talking #TheDiary Of A Teenage Girl at #LA Film Fest. Amazing film! #Laff.

-*lesserofme* instagam


----------



## Zola24

bluebird8845 said:


> Dear Zola - ths I you for the beautiful pic - I have never been so happy for my screen to freeze as it did with Alex's face



Hah, yes (lol), the only time I don't mind when my 'net speed drops is when I'm looking at gifs  frame by frame is sooo good 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think many in the fandom started noticing the lack of the anchors sometime late winter/early spring of 2013, so plenty of time to work on 'theories'
> 
> This looks like black, will that do? He's at the LA Film Fest.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/343ynqAUOQ/



Tku Buckeye  Oh yes, black suits are good too  Any suits really  he always looks so effin fine 




Santress said:


> Playing catch up on a few fuzzy shots from earlier:



Tku so much for all the LA prem photos  perfect way to start a Sunday  Jeez, Alex looks so good  so beautifuuul, and so effin sexy


----------



## Santress

^yw!

HQ and beautiful from tonight (DOATG LA Film Festival, June 13, 2015):



























(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *characteristicallyexuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for all the LA prem photos  perfect way to start a Sunday  Jeez, Alex looks so good  so beautifuuul, and so effin sexy


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress * you sure make my Sunday awesome. Looking at a sizzling hot and costume clad Skars when I woke up isn't wrong at all. Yum. Thank you hun!


----------



## flake99

Thanks Santress.....nice to wake up to this morning


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Some instagram/twitter stragglers:





Me? Just a few feet away from Skarsgard. No big deal. None.

-*garmonbozia* twitter

https://twitter.com/garmonbozia/status/609914442898259968





Director Marielle Heller, #AlexanderSkarsgard & the fearless #Bel Powley, talking #TheDiary Of A Teenage Girl at #LA Film Fest. Amazing film! #Laff.

-*lesserofme* instagam





Look who's lurking around downtown LA?! # true blood # ericthevampire # hbo.

-*yenialvarez* instagram





#LAFilmfest @LAFilmfest #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl #starring #BelPowley #AlexanderSkarsgard #KristenWiig (not able to attend) #directedby #MarielleHeller ... a 15 year-old girl enters into an affair with her mother's boyfriend ... selfie with #ColinHank (not in the movie) who also attended the screening ...

-OliverCarnay *twitter* & instagram

https://twitter.com/OliverCarnay/status/609994320473665536





I am just gonna leave this here https://instagram.com/p/35mUBKpjkN/  #AlexanderSkarsgard @DiaryTheMovie #diaryofateenagegirl 

https://twitter.com/doublevision03/status/609991797113118720


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for all the great pics. Good to finally get some more red carpet action. He looks great in  a suit. Still digging the hair cut too. I like how he always seems to be friends with his castmates.

Have to agree about her dress. Its cute and she wears it pretty well, but the "tent dress" was a fashion disaster imo back in the 60's too. The pattern might not help either.


----------



## ml44

Great photos! They kind of remind me of his Generation Kill premiere.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress, for all the great pics from the LA filmfestival. 
Alex is looking hot, hot, hot.   
So happy to finally see him in a suit 
it`s been a while and the WoE-pics don`t count.


----------



## AB Negative

Thanks, Santress.  Didn't know he was even considering attending this, but am so glad he did.  Must be a new suit as it fits him perfectly and he is still carrying a bit of the Tarzan bulk.  I hope he stays at this weight as his face is filled out nicely and I love the hair.


----------



## a_sussan

Don't know if it has been posted but here are a small video from the red carpet in LA.

And fixing a link on the phone don't work. Sorry

http://www.gettyimages.com.au/detai...-angeles-film-festival-news-footage/477284924


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you for all the pics! Nice suit, Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics and video. He looks good.
I think this is the first suit, outside of WOE filming, that we've seen him wear since the primary Tarzan wrap party back in October. It actually looks like it might be the same suit, but the wrap party pics aren't good enough to make an accurate comparison. He looks great in casual wear, but he does wear a suit very, very well, so it's nice to see him get dressy.
And we get to see him again in 8 days, at EFF. I don't know their red carpet dress code, but here's hoping it's suits preferred for the men.


----------



## Santress

More HQ & Beautiful from last night's screening of *DOATG* at the *LA Film Festival* (June 13, 2015):


















(Source:  *Characteristically**Exuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Characteristically*Exuberant tumblr)


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the pics and video. He looks good.
> I think this is the first suit, outside of WOE filming, that we've seen him wear since the primary Tarzan wrap party back in October. It actually looks like it might be the same suit, but the wrap party pics aren't good enough to make an accurate comparison. He looks great in casual wear, but he does wear a suit very, very well, so it's nice to see him get dressy.
> And we get to see him again in 8 days, at EFF. I don't know their red carpet dress code, but here's hoping it's suits preferred for the men.



It's as with every film festival. It depends on the time of the screening. If it's late he'll more likely wear a suit.
But maybe you'd like to see him in something like this.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Characteristically*Exuberant tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Characteristically*Exuberant tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Characteristically**Exuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Santress you are a jewel! Thank you!


----------



## Santress

^yw!


a_sussan said:


> Don't know if it has been posted but here are a small video from the red carpet in LA.
> 
> And fixing a link on the phone don't work. Sorry
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com.au/detai...-angeles-film-festival-news-footage/477284924


Thanks, Sus.  Have not seen that one.


----------



## a_sussan

I found it on Twitter


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> It's as with every film festival. It depends on the time of the screening. If it's late he'll more likely wear a suit.
> But maybe you'd like to see him in something like this.



I have really been hoping for a kilt!
I ask because Sundance, and even SXSW are pretty informal concerning their red carpet.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I have really been hoping for a kilt!
> I ask because Sundance, and even SXSW are pretty informal concerning their red carpet.



Yeah but SXSW is not really a traditional film festival and how can you be formal at Sundance? A tuxedo snowsuit?


----------



## Santress

More HQ pretties from last night (June 13, 2015, *DOATG* @ *LA Film Festival*):























(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## AB Negative

BagBerry13 said:


> It's as with every film festival. It depends on the time of the screening. If it's late he'll more likely wear a suit.
> But maybe you'd like to see him in something like this.


 


Yes, indeed.  Especially if there is a good wind and a raised platform.


----------



## Santress

A few more from twitter/instagram:





Yesterday at the LA premiere of Diary Of A Teenage Girl with cast Alexander Skarsgard and and Bel Powley. Such a great movie! #LAfilmfestivalhttps:// instagram.com/p/368OUQmQm5/ 

-*collinyar* twitter, *astronaut_mikedexter1* instagram

https://twitter.com/collinyar/status/610163773073158144

https://instagram.com/p/368OUQmQm5/





# Alexander Skarsgard blew me away in # The Diary of the Teenage Girl previously I was a big fan of his # vampire Erick in # True Blood and now Monroe just made him one of the most remarkable man actors for me. I think it's because of the kindness that he brings to the characters still having this very muscular appearance. Anyways, couldn't resist taking picture with him being so inspired and moved by the movie. # laff 2015 # laff # los angeles # hollywood #los angeles film featival

-*victoriakashtan* instagram

https://instagram.com/p/36885-DIdD/


----------



## Santress

Cute pic fresh off Bel's instagram:





&#8220;Little and large.&#8221;

-*belpowley* instagram 

*June 13, 2015, *Diary of a Teenage Girl* screening at the *LA Film Festival*


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Don't know if it has been posted but here are a small video from the red carpet in LA.
> 
> And fixing a link on the phone don't work. Sorry
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com.au/detai...-angeles-film-festival-news-footage/477284924



Tack Sussan  there is no finer sight than Alex in motion 



AB Negative said:


> Yes, indeed.  Especially if there is a good wind and a raised platform.



We live in hope! :giggles: 



Santress said:


> Cute pic fresh off Bel's instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Little and large.&#8221;
> 
> -belpowley instagram
> 
> *June 13, 2015, Diary of a Teenage Girl screening at the LA Film Festival



Tku so much for taking the time to find and post all Tdoatg prem pix   Jeezus that man is hot as fck! 

Ott: God I'm not a bad person, (I don't think so anyway!?), pls stop crashing my internet - if I see that effin dinosaur anymore


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's already on his way somewhere.

Pics of him at *LAX* (June 14, 2015):

















(Source:  *Characteristically**Exuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Characteristically**Exuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Characteristically**Exuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

Eta: If you have EPILEPSY please miss the rest of this page - there are a lot of flashing gifs!











Santress said:


> (Source:  *Characteristically**Exuberant* tumblr)



Tku for the photos - we've missed Askars and I think LAX has too  Yes, where is he going? :wondering (and those shoelaces, lol)

And I lv the gif makers 
Gonna have to post separately 'cos the 8 img rule


----------



## Zola24

Eta: Almost forgot - EPILEPSY WARNING! Flashing gif!


Tku lovely gif maker, henricavyll &#9829;x






























henricavyll

Kill me now! Pure Skarsporn ;D


----------



## Zola24

EPILEPSY WARNING! Flashing gifs again - sorry.



























marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

EPILEPSY WARNING! Flashing gifs 




























marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

The gif I posted has been updated so, to save my brain imploding, I'm deleting it here too. Marvelandwhimsy's beautiful update is now the next post on.

In the meantime, a quick bonus 











marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

Zola24 said:


> EPILEPSY WARNING! Flashing gifs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy
> 
> Always gotta fix that pocket square  Love the attetion to detail, he must be an absolute dream to date  And the bashful smile
> Still touring that body
> 
> Eta: Tku too marvelandwhimsy &#9829;x


----------



## Santress

More HQs from today at *LAX* (June 14, 2015):








(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source: *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Thanks @ Zola for sharing all the pretty/gorgeous GIFs!





























(Source: *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks @ Zola for sharing all the pretty/gorgeous GIFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)



Tku too for all the additional LAX photos  

I don't know where Alex is working out, (no rude comments pse, lol) but his body is awesome  And I'm not wishing the paps on him but I hope there're some around wherever he touches down


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Nice to wake up to the airport pics. A lot of luggage for him, so perhaps off to Europe for awhile.
Nice arm porn. Good to see he owns another pair of pants.
The shoelaces though.


----------



## Kitkath70

Looks like he's holding his passport in one of the pictures so my guess is he's Europe bound.  Probably left the shoes untied to get through security a bit faster. He's looking extremely good


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola for pretty gifs 

And Santress for the nice airport pics. Holding thumbs that he will go home and celebrate midsummer in the Swedish archipelago.


----------



## Madleiine

Thank u for pics and gifs! Hope he go home to Sweden and relax a couple of days.  Btw just noticed that the pin is gone :o


----------



## Santress

From *IMDb.com* via *SonyClassics* twitter, the U.S. poster for *DOATG* has arrived!





.@IMDb has just debuted the DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL poster exclusively! @DiaryTheMovie http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4181587200/rg3569916672?ref_=hm_if_ll_i_1 &#8230;

https://twitter.com/sonyclassics/status/610491169387122689

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4181587200/rg3569916672?ref_=hm_if_ll_i_1


----------



## Ms Kiah

His arms look good in the airport pics. He definitely works out and allows himself to eat to keep himself strong.


----------



## OHVamp

Dont think this has been posted. Seems like Alex is going to Scotland now to attend "The Edinburgh International Film Festival". Hope we get more pixs. We've been spoiled lately.

https://film.list.co.uk/article/714...onal-film-festival-jury-and-guests-announced/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Love the photo's. I'm reminded as GoT draws to a close that this would be about the time of the *TB premiere. #LetItGoItsOver *
> 
> And can we say a Hail Mary that we got *Colin Hanks* instead of the "other" Hanks son ie Chet Haze.



I miss what TB could have been. Though I do think it's time for a rewatch of S2: "Is there blood in my hair?".

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...ust-thinking-how-cool-a-movie-with-these-guys




Kitkath70 said:


> Looks like he's holding his passport in one of the pictures so my guess is he's Europe bound.*  Probably left the shoes untied to get through security a bit faster*. He's looking extremely good



I thought of that after I logged off. I don't do that because I'd probably trip before I actually got in the airport.



OHVamp said:


> Dont think this has been posted. Seems like Alex is going to Scotland now to attend "The Edinburgh International Film Festival". Hope we get more pixs. We've been spoiled lately.
> 
> https://film.list.co.uk/article/714...onal-film-festival-jury-and-guests-announced/



I think it was confirmed last week that he and Bel will be attending. DOATG shows on the 22nd. At least we know for this one, nothing was confirmed for LAFF, so while I suspected he might make it it was still a very nice little surprise.


----------



## AB Negative

Zola, the flashing gif's are so much fun.  Good job.


Santress, thanks for the airport pix.  I heard the other day that LAX is going to have special spots for celebrities so they can keep the paps away from them.  They will be driven from the plane to special spot and visa versa.


----------



## giatona

Thank you for all the news pics etc... Congrats Buckeye your Hawks did it!!


----------



## VampFan

Lainey covered the DOATG premiere. She's looking forward to the movie but doesn't like his hair.

*Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s really bad hair*
June 15, 2015
Posted at 9:26 AM
Lainey

Alexander Skarsgard was in LA this weekend promoting The Diary Of A Teenage Girl. The film received  excellent reviews after Sundance and the LA Times just called it &#8220;exhilarating&#8221; ...even though, um, it&#8217;s about statutory rape. Bel Powley&#8217;s mother, Kristen Wiig, is dating Skarsgard. Teen Bel and Skarsgard hook up. And somehow the writers, the filmmakers, and the cast have managed to deliver a story that is &#8220;sex positive and feminist/realist&#8221;. As the trailer says, &#8220;this is for all the girls when they have grown&#8221;. I can&#8217;t wait to see it. I can&#8217;t wait to see how Bel Powley evolves. Here&#8217;s the trailer:



And here are Bel and Alexander at the screening the other night. I love the Stella McCartney she&#8217;s wearing. I&#8217;ll be looking for it in New York later this week. As for Alexander&#8230;Jesus, what&#8217;s with the hair? This is the worst hair. This can&#8217;t be the only way to style his hair. Can we please do something about the hair?

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...creening-of-The-Diary-Of-A-Teenage-Girl/39796


I actually think his hair looks better than it has in a while. I am really looking forward to this movie. 90% of the reviews have all said how well they've handled the subject matter considering what it is. I just hope they show it at a theater near me.

Off topic: Congratulations, Buckeye. The celebrations here have been crazy (at least what I can see on TV). Unfortunately, my Cavs won't be doing the same.


----------



## Kitkath70

Lainey is an idiot! She has a bug up her *** about Alex and is always finding something wrong.  His hair looks great. He even makes the 70's hair look good.  Right now he looks the most rested, relaxed and happy that he's looked in years.  It looks good on him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Lainey is an idiot! She has a bug up her *** about Alex and is always finding something wrong.  His hair looks great. He even makes the 70's hair look good.  Right now he looks the most rested, relaxed and happy that he's looked in years.  It looks good on him.



+1 - Lainey is like an elephant that never forgets.

I like the hair. A tonne better than the way he usually styles it himself.


----------



## audiogirl

She probably complained about his hair because it did look good.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

audiogirl said:


> She probably complained about his hair because it did look good.



I do believe Alexander is one of the most beaufitul man in the world and a great actor.
Trying to ignore his personal life.... I don't like that hair.
I still prefer him with his usual cut.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Not going to validate Lainey, but I have to say his hair was not doing it for me.  In some of those photos it looked good and styled (the b&w ones in particular), but for much of it it looked kind of half grown out and like he's covering a bit of a hairline problem by moving it forward.  I think he did have it styled a bit, but it reminds me of when he was growing it out from Straw Dogs where it wasn't quite long enough to be anything.  He's looked better lately in most of his casual fan snaps.

ETA: and yay Blackhawks for me and my fellow Chicagoans.  my neighbors in the city decided to celebrate all night but it was a good win for once, given my baseball team will never get there.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

Another *War on Everyone* teaser poster plus one we've seen before:








Source: *Bankside-films.com*


----------



## Santress

Better quality version of the new U.S. *DOATG* poster:





http://www.ramascreen.com/check-out...aturing-kristen-wiig-and-alexander-skarsgard/

Nice review from twitter:

*LAFF 2015: THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL IS A PROMISING DEBUT*

Every year, Sundance Film Festival premieres a horde of high-profile indie films which spend the rest of the year trickling into multiplexes. We&#8217;re currently in the sweet spot of the summer where the biggest of these titles are released for general consumption, and even in the current glut of Sundance coming-of-age titles (Me and Earl and the Dying Girl and next week&#8217;s Dope), the authentic and frank The Diary of a Teenage Girl is a standout.

Bel Powley stars as Minnie, the titular teenage girl, depicted in the opening scenes slowly falling into a sexual relationship with Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard), who is dating Minnie&#8217;s mother (Kristen Wiig). As Minnie starts to understand her blossoming sexuality, she has to contend with her mother&#8217;s suspicions and her pretentious ex-stepdad (Christopher Meloni).

Powley is stunning in the challenging leading role, taking coming-of-age standards like sex with an older man and experiments with drugs and making them feel not only realistic, but empowering. The Diary of a Teenage Girl never attempts to pass judgment on its lead character, and Powley is so unflappably confident, funny, and impetuous that you can&#8217;t help but root for her. It&#8217;s a truly remarkable performance, and one that promises great things to come for the impressive young actress.

The rest of the cast is no gang of louts either, with Alexander Skarsgard giving an unexpectedly dimensional performance. The film takes care to keep Monroe from becoming a simple villain, and while Skarsgard certainly gets a chance to play on the predatory vibe that made his True Blood character so popular, the film also makes room for Monroe to be charming, vulnerable, and even pathetic. Meanwhile, Kristen Wiig is underused but uncharacteristically caustic as Minnie&#8217;s disaster zone of a mother, and the incredibly versatile Christopher Meloni is amusingly pretentious in his brief appearance as Minnie&#8217;s former stepfather.

This film is a minefield of potentially exploitative elements, but writer/director Marielle Heller (adapting Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s novel) strikes a fantastic balance with her challenging tone. The film is riddled with whimsical imagery, with small animated hearts emanating from Minnie as she talks to a cute boy, yet it maintains a mostly authentic tone. While a lesser film would feel scattershot, Heller does a great job making Minnie&#8217;s youthful imagination feel of a piece with her sexual maturation, and the film&#8217;s frank but authentic approach to Minnie&#8217;s sex life is gracefully handled.

The Diary of a Teenage Girl is a quiet gem of a film, bolstered by the incredible, hopefully star-making turn from Bel Powley, but also plumbing the previously unknown depths of Alexander Skarsgard. It&#8217;s also one of the most assured and confident debuts in recent memory, with Marielle Heller demonstrating a commendable command of tone and a deft narrative hand. Of this year&#8217;s Sundance crop, this may not be the best I&#8217;ve seen so far, but it&#8217;s certainly one of the most challenging and interesting.

Source:  *Alex Williams* for *Cinapse.co*

https://twitter.com/AlexWilliamsdt/status/610821221383430145

http://cinapse.co/2015/06/16/laff-review-diary-teenage-girl-promising-debut/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great review. It looks overwhelmingly positive so far.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looks like I get to keep my gravatar for a little longer! (continues singing We Are the Champions). I hold on to these rare wins for Chicago, because it's not as if the Cubs are going to do anything.

As for the DOATG reviews, they have been really positive, especially for the acting. Bel especially, but Alex's as well, that he brings depth and dimension to a character who could have been played strictly as a douchey creep. Not that he's not that, but that Alex plays him as a human, if that makes any sense. 
I keep hoping that casting directors/producers/studios are taking note. After all he's been done filming WOE for a month now, time to get back to work! /snark


----------



## audiogirl

It's also true for Father in The Giver. He could have been as robot as Katie Holmes was. But he chose to add subtle nuance.


----------



## Kitkath70

If I remember correctly, Marielle said that Alex's performance in WMK was one of the reasons she knew he could do this part justice.  Given time, I think he'll be known as a wonderful  character actor, much like his dad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> It's also true for Father in The Giver. He could have been as robot as Katie Holmes was. But he chose to add subtle nuance.



Agree, but I also think part of that is how Katie's character in the film was supposed to be.


----------



## audiogirl

I always thought she was over-channeling her leftover scientology angst.


----------



## RedTopsy

Slightly off topic but still with connection to Alex: 

RBG Says Natalie Portman Insisted' On Female Director For Biopic



> Natalie Portman reportedly refused to sign on to the upcoming Ruth Bader Ginsburg biopic until it had a female director.
> Portman is set to play the Supreme Court justice in "On the Basis of Sex," which will chronicle Ginsburg's early days as a lawyer.
> In conversation with California Supreme Court Justice Goodwin Liu at this year's American Constitution Society convention on June 13, Ginsburg revealed that that Portman was adamant a women direct the movie, putting the project on pause.
> "Natalie Portman came to talk to me about this, and we had a very good conversation, Ginsburg said. And one thing interesting that she insisted on, it held up the project for awhile. She said, I want the director to be a woman. There are not enough women in this industry. There are many talented [women] out there. And now they do have a woman director.
> *In May, it was reported that Marielle Heller, director of "The Diary of a Teenage Girl," is currently in talks to direct the movie, though the director of the film has not been formally announced.*
> Beyond pushing for more women calling the shots, Portman discussed the need for more dynamic female narratives with Elle UK in 2013: "The fallacy in Hollywood is that if youre making a 'feminist' story, the woman kicks *** and wins. Thats not feminist, thats macho. A movie about a weak, vulnerable woman can be feminist if it shows a real person that we can empathize with."
> (Though we can all agree that Notorious R.B.G. totally kicks ***.)
> Portman recently directed her first feature film, "A Tale of Love and Darkness," which premiered at the Cannes Film Festival in May.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...urg_n_7589308.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000046


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhhhh!!!!!! Thank you for all. I haven't words to say how i feel. 
About Alex, again, I love him.


----------



## skarsbabe

Zola24 said:


> The gif I posted has been updated so, to save my brain imploding, I'm deleting it here too. Marvelandwhimsy's beautiful update is now the next post on.
> 
> In the meantime, a quick bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvelandwhimsy



Who is this guy here? I don't recognize him.


----------



## Kitkath70

skarsbabe said:


> Who is this guy here? I don't recognize him.



I think that's  Marielle's husband.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yes, that's Marielle's husband, Jorma Taccone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorma_Taccone


----------



## Santress

Another poster for *DOATG* fresh off twitter today (June 19, 2015):





"The Diary Of A Teenage Girl stars Bel Powley & Alexander Skarsgård will be @edfilmfest for the international premiere."

https://twitter.com/vertigofilms/status/611852068245086208


----------



## sweetpealil

OMG... I had a tape recorder just like that...LOL

Thanks Santress and everyone else for the great photos!

I really hope that this movie is well received once it opens.  Based off the reviews I think it's going to showcase Alex as an extremely versatile, multi-dimensional actor.  Between the reviews he'll get for this and those that already realize his talents I'm betting he will become more of a household name and be more in demand by producers / directors.  I think it will also help when it comes to promoting Tarzan.  I think Alex better enjoy the little bits of anonymity he can find once in a while NOW because I don't think it's going to last!!!  
I was on the fence about Alexa before but after seeing those pics of them at the botanical gardens and how happy he is, I LIKE HER!  I also don't think either of them is too thin, camera angles and all.  I just want her to quit smoking.  Before I quit, I remember an old boyfriend telling me "kissing you is like licking an ashtray" and I was always brushing and using mouthwash! 

I am on the fence about whether they were aware or not of being photographed.  Either dating her is helping him get used to being in the limelight and "caught" being photographed or they had no clue.  I hope that down the road we won't see the non-hand holding, walk 10' ahead with a scowl  Alex that we did with Beige or when he was with Alexa in Paris.


----------



## OHVamp

So far what I've seen is very true to the time period. Sideburns, mustaches, clothes, etc. I especially like the Peter Max, Monty Python-ish artwork blossoming here and there on the poster and in the movie itself. Nice touch.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> So far what I've seen is very true to the time period. Sideburns, mustaches, clothes, etc. *I especially like the Peter Max, Monty Python-ish artwork blossoming here and there on the poster *and in the movie itself. Nice touch.



I like that the UK marketing realized it's based on a graphic novel, and has animation in the movie and put that on the poster, so there's some idea of what might be happening in the movie, at least visually.

And apparently Alex will be at both screenings, tonight and tomorrow:


     pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/590881652005588993/gu6I-GNp_bigger.jpg     *Edinburgh Film Fest*     &#8207;@*edfilmfest*  

                 Alexander Skarsgård + @*bdpowley* will be at @*DiaryTheMovie* screenings today/tomorrow for Q&A's! 

https://twitter.com/edfilmfest/status/612971430993625088/photo/1

http://www.edfilmfest.org.uk/

http://www.edfilmfest.org.uk/films/2015/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

From today (June 22, 2015) at the festival:

"@DiaryTheMovie at the @edfilmfest with #AlexanderSkarsgard #BelPowley and a castle."





https://twitter.com/Organic_Film/status/613000128035692548









"Here's Alexander Skarsgård and @bdpowley in Edinburgh for #edfilmfest with @DiaryTheMovie."

https://twitter.com/edfilmfest/status/613004213954568192





"We just finished our Interview with A. Skarsgård.Thanks for your #EIFFAskAlex questions and stay tuned for the video!"

https://twitter.com/edfilmfest/status/613007755998314496


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress.


----------



## sweetpealil

Thank you Santress!

Second photo....  Love this pic!


----------



## Zola24

Tku Buckeye for the info, and Santress for the photos  

I can't wait for the vid, and more photos!


----------



## a_sussan

Must say I love his hair right now.. he looks so much younger then with his longer hair.


----------



## Santress

Another (shared along with the previous three) from *The Edinburgh International Film Festival's* Facebook page:





https://www.facebook.com/edfilmfest/posts/10152886761976937


----------



## Santress

Some nice shots of Alex and Bel at the *Edinburgh International Film Festival* today (June 22, 2015, Scotland):




















(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress! You are a star


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I really like the hair shorter, though I'm not entirely sold on his combing the back of it forward. But, he still looks really good, and yes, younger in these pics.
I'm amused that she's wearing a short, sleeveless dress and he's got a jean jacket on, as if his internal body temp is, once again, off from everybody else. I'll note that jacket is also very snug on him.


----------



## BagBerry13

Awww! Now I get Fernweh again. I've been there two years ago. Edinburgh is a beautiful city!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I have friends who did a two week tour of Scotland a few years back. They didn't really like Edinburgh, preferred Glasgow as far as cities go. I'd love to have the opportunity to do my own comparision. 

Here are a couple of reviews:

British actress Bel Powley delivers a star-making performance in The  Diary of a Teenage Girl, a brilliant, provocative, achingly honest and  intimate comedy-drama about a 17-year-old girl&#8217;s sexual awakening amidst  the soured free love hippie dream of mid-1970s San Francisco. Adapted  from Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s semi-autobiographical graphic novel by  first-time writer/director Marielle Heller, the film smartly uses the  confessional aspect of its heroine&#8217;s audio journal &#8211; she speaks her  thoughts directly into a tape recorder, hiding the cassettes in a  shoebox under her bed &#8211; to provide us with unfiltered insights into her  psyche as she processes her rapid transformation from arty and virginal  school girl to confused but increasingly self-aware young woman...

http://www.scotsman.com/what-s-on/film/eiff-film-review-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-1-3808515



The first word in my notepad while watching The Diary of a Teenage  Girl was &#8216;frothy&#8217;. The final phrase? &#8216;Sexual depravity&#8217;. It&#8217;s an  understandable clash of tone and genre that at times, slightly overrules  Marielle Heller&#8217;s stark directorial debut. An otherwise refreshing look  at the bizarre life of a fifteen year old girl in 1970&#8217;s San Francisco,  it bursts through the screen with a sort of sordid beauty, even if its  protagonist is slightly premature.
_Fifteen year old Minnie lives at home with her drunkard mother  and her specky younger sister. It seems that most of the time, her  mother&#8217;s boyfriend Monroe is around. Uncomfortably attracted to the man  who is twenty years her senior, she discovers the feeling is reciprocal.  Now, the pair find themselves engaged in a love affair that expands  Minnie&#8217;s premature sexual scope._
 Self assure from the start, The Diary of a Teenage Girl is at times a  animated work of airy, teenage kook. What tends to happen to films in  the teen genre is that they get trapped by their audiences;  thirty-something filmmakers making films for 18 year olds with rare,  slight success.
 The plot follows Minnie and her best friend through their own curious  encounters with sex, becoming almost a competition. It is at times  rather tongue in cheek, and its often hard to differentiate these  teenagers care free attitude with a concerning lack of parental  attention.  Teenage Girl doesn&#8217;t really have a set audience, as its  hormone-injected attitudes make way for a relationship with sexual  depravity a kin to some scenes in Lars von Trier&#8217;s Nymphomaniac.  Thematically, of course. The screen is never filled with an oversized  phallus unless its in cartoon form.
*Alexander Skarsgård and charismatic Brit sensation Bel Powley  seriously steal the show here. The unlikely couple carry the film&#8217;s  topsy turvy subject matter with such whip-smart ease that their  performances overshadow whats going on underneath*. The seldom seen  nature of Kristen Wiig&#8217;s performance as Minnie&#8217;s mother is one of the  major disappointments. A woman distracted by a daytime life of mundanity  and late night life of excess, she&#8217;s rarely present but steals some of  the film&#8217;s finest moments; for once allowing Wiig to show off her  emotive acting chops.
 When it comes to the way in which Minnie&#8217;s story is told, there&#8217;s a  slight dilemma. It&#8217;s near impossible to line up your own perception of  the film&#8217;s activity with the director&#8217;s perception. The darkest subject  matter of Teenage Girl doesn&#8217;t seem formally dwelled upon. T*he  manipulative nature of Monroe (played brilliantly by Alexander  Skarsgård) seems like a mere subplot beneath intimate sex scenes;  *resulting in the imminent disaster that is about to occur being blamed  on a young girl. In essence, Monroe is an attractive, rugged Humbert,  and Minnie is a slightly obsessive version of Dolores.It is hard to  ignore the fact that Skarsgård&#8217;s character is essentially a paedophile,  and as things progress and the pair come dangerously close to being  caught, Minnie looks hauntingly more childlike; her mental age lining up  with her real life one. This takes away from the fact that, otherwise,  The Diary of a Teenage Girl is a serious sexual statement perhaps  disguised as a teen comedy.
 The Diary of a Teenage Girl could either be a bizarre teen dramedy or  a underdeveloped depiction of child molestation. Either way, it&#8217;s a  riveting, provocative watch; unraveling like a confident retelling of  Lolita.
*&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9734;*


http://www.theedinburghreporter.co....diary-of-a-teenage-girl-marielle-heller-2015/


----------



## Santress

"Alexander Skarsgard & Bel Powley with Edinburgh Castle as the backdrop ahead of The Diary of a Teenage Girl premiere."

https://twitter.com/TheGMcConnachie/status/613048883569164288


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I have friends who did a two week tour of Scotland a few years back. They didn't really like Edinburgh, preferred Glasgow as far as cities go. I'd love to have the opportunity to do my own comparision.



Glasgow is beautiful too. Different beautiful. It's more industrial and therefore has a different architecture. The old part of town in Edinburgh I felt I'm in a Harry Potter film (and not just because Rowling is living there).


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the photos and Buckeye for the review. 
Alex looks gorgeous.  
And great review, one of many, so happy for Alex.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

A few fan pics from today (June 22, 2015):





Fan girling to the extreme! #alexander skarsgard #eiff #edfilmfest. 

-*alishaann94* instagram





 Diary of a Teenage Girl q&a #eiff. 

-*delphidarling* instagram


----------



## Nyota

Thank you Santress for the pics!!!

I know the exact spot where they are standing, I´ve been there one year ago...

Love to see him so relaxed and happy somehow!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

A few more fan photos (June 22, 2015, EIFF):





Met Alexander Skarsgard after seeing the wonderful The Diary of a Teenage Girl at @edfilmfest Great film + lovely guy. 

-*gothheartgirl* twitter

https://twitter.com/gothheartgirl/status/613070351061381120





It was time for culture incl Alexander Skarsgaard & Bel Powley in the Diary of a Teenage Girl. 

-*kgndesign *twitter

https://twitter.com/kgndesign/status/613072098672685056


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo's. Good grief its a new jacket? An expansion of the wardrobe? 

It looks good on him. Looks like the film is building some momentum.

Edinburgh is on my "must visit" list.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Those shoes look new too.


----------



## Nyota

and he´s sporting the stubbles again....


----------



## Santress

"So tall, so handsome. Alexander Skarsgård charms the #edfilmfest audience at The Diary of a Teenage Girl."

-*leasko* twitter

https://twitter.com/leasko/status/613080240538128384





&#8220;About as close as this photographer could get to Alexander Skarsgård this evening as he charmed the masses at Filmhouse! #edfilmfest - it&#8217;s full of stars!&#8221;

- *filmhousecinema* instagram





"Just met Alexander Skarsgard at the Edinburgh International film festival! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; #alexanderskarsgard&#8230; https://instagram.com/p/4Pq-y-g24r/ " 

https://twitter.com/bafferrrr/status/613081344684490752





&#8220;Pretty much achieved my life goal #alexander skarsgard #true blood #eric northman #the diary of a teenage girl #eiff.&#8221;

- *saraacarlin* instagram





&#8220; Bel Powely, who was so so wonderful in this film. Go see! Oh yeah, and some tall Swede was there too, I dunno.&#8221; 

-*TVismyradio* instagram





&#8220;Alexander Skarsgård and @belpowley at the Edinburgh International Film Festival. #eiff #edfilmfest #skarsgård #filmhouse.&#8221; -

-*PeterWatt* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Those shoes look new too.



I know..I don't understand what's happening...lol. New outfits?

I'm wondering if that's that the jacket from the photoshoot he did at the boxing ring?

Edit: scratch that. Early morning here (not enough coffee). It doesn't look anything like that jacket. At all.


----------



## a_sussan

And the pin on his pocket is gone on those snugly jeans. Haven't he worn that jacket to wow? I think 2012/2013 maybe? But the shoes seems new. Maybe the little lady of his got him shopping


----------



## Santress

Meeting this guy made my day!!! What a lovely fella he was too #film #star #Alexander skarsgard.





-*hodgson90* instagram


----------



## Santress

A few stragglers:








"Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley speaking after the UK premiere of Marielle Heller's 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl'."

https://twitter.com/DevonElizabethB/status/613077789344964608





"Well, I might be a wee bit in love with Alexander Skargård! @emilie_bee_ Had a very good time at the UK premiere of #thediaryofateenagegirl , about the sexual awakening of a 17 years old girl in the 70s: funny & sad, honest & intimate, crazy & provocative! Book your tickets for tomorrow's screening Edinburgh folks, it worths it! #eiff #edifilmfest #edinburghlifestyle."

-*scottish_bird* instagram


----------



## OHVamp

Thank you for all the great pixs. He looks great. Boyish like many of you have said. Very happy to read another wonderful review for him too. Happy for him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I don't think the jacket is new, it's too tight, I think if it were new he'd have a better fit. But then this is Alex, so who knows.
And the boots aren't new, I think we first saw them on his trip back to LA when he was done filming Tarzan. I suspect he bought them when he was home, since they're Acne (and yes, it's creepy that I know this).

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27624539&postcount=5982

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27624553&postcount=5984


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think the jacket is new, it's too tight, I think if it were new he'd have a better fit. But then this is Alex, so who knows.
> And the boots aren't new, I think we first saw them on his trip back to LA when he was done filming Tarzan. I suspect he bought them when he was home, since they're Acne *(and yes, it's creepy that I know this).
> *
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27624539&postcount=5982
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27624553&postcount=5984



Or you could just totally be a details person   Let's go with that


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm not really a shoe person. That's not where I'm looking when with people. So I take your word.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or you could just totally be a details person   Let's go with that



Yes, let's go with that, that sounds better! Also, I still have a pretty good memory, at least once it makes it past the short term memory phase.



BagBerry13 said:


> I'm not really a shoe person. That's not where I'm looking when with people. So I take your word.



Well, it helps to have still photos to 'study', but I do tend to notice new shoes/boots on people, though I'm not a shoe person. More of a boot person. Not a jewelry person, though. Two years ago it took me months to realize that he hadn't worn the anchors in a while.


----------



## Santress

More:






&#8220;Got to meet Alexander Skarsgard at the European premiere of diary of a teenage girl & he was lovely!&#8221; 

-*laurstee* instagram 





&#8220;Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley at UK premiere of The Diary of a Teenage Girl.&#8221;

-*GeekChocolate* Twitter

https://twitter.com/GeekChocolate/status/613109367265734657





"Great screening of #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl tonight: intelligent, honest, provocative, funny, loved it!! @edfilmfest."

https://twitter.com/adelemortier/status/613110885427625984


----------



## Greeta129

Just returned after EIFF showing of DOATG great film and after film Q+A was very entertaining ,both Alex and Bel were charming jacket did not look too tight  to me but was a nice snug fit ! . Have not posted any pics as don't have any different than those already here I only took a few of Q+A. Can't believe how much younger Alex looks in real life although he did remark when Bel described her character having an affair with a 40 yr old man  .....


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Greeta. Sounds like a lot of fun.

A pic & video from the event shared by Jada:





"God awful photo made beautiful by him, BUT THIS HAPPENED."

http://jadabugx.tumblr.com/post/122207784558/god-awful-photo-made-beautiful-by-him-but-this

Video:

"I MET, TOOK A PICTURE AND WALKED BEHIND THIS BEAUTIFUL MAN FOR A LITTLE WHILE TODAY ON MY WAY TO GET MY TRAIN. asdfghjkl."

http://jadabugx.tumblr.com/post/122207446712/i-met-took-a-picture-and-walked-behind-this


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Another review:

Edinburgh 2015: 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' review 

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9734; Acquired by Sony Pictures Classics after its glitzy Sundance premiere earlier this year, *The Diary of a Teenage Girl (2015) *-  based on Phoebe Gloeckner's comic novel of which was loosely inspired  by her own life - is a provocative, candid and funny account of one  self-aware teens awkward but liberating transition from childhood to  womanhood and all the many bumps along the way. Minnie (Bel Powley) has  recently lost her virginity - that day, in fact. The lucky suitor  happens to be her mother's long-term boyfriend Monroe (Alexander  Skarsgård). Their affair alights something deep down inside of Minnie,  sending her on an exhilarating and devastating pursuit of herself  without any limitations.
With its slippery central plot thread that pushes statutory rape to the fore, *The Diary of a Teenage Girl *could  easily have turned out differently. Under the assured command of  writer-director Marielle Heller, however, it avoids the dangers and  instead wins over in bucket loads. The script tenderly, yet forcefully  captures the undiluted and explosive storm that is adolescence; Minnie  empowered by her newfound freedom and sexuality, yet confused and weary  all the same. To her, it's positive and forward-moving, which can't help  but rub off on the audience. As much as it's a coming-of-age drama,  Heller infuses her debut feature with an abundance of flair to set it  apart.
Heller's direction oozes confidence from every corner and brims with  style (the free-wheeling 1970s setting of San Francisco helps to take  the heat off the troubling nature of Minnie's drug, alcohol and sex  consumption) and the film is captured in a beautifully hazy luminescence  by cinematographer Brandon Trost. There's a certain sophistication  awarded to the film as a result. This carries over into the  performances, which are superb. Powley as the lead carries it with a  sure-handedness that feeds into Minnie and spurs on much of her  progressive attitude and actions. *Wiig and Skarsgård are equally  impressive, the latter of which handed a difficult task - one that he  always has under his grasp.* Heller has made a timeless film about  finding oneself. The act of coming of age is scary, daunting and sore on  the mind, yet it's one that allows us to define who we are. *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*  taps into this and runs with it. It's wonderfully executed; sharp,  significant and comic in more ways than one. Powley is the real find  though, and should have a long acting career.
http://www.cine-vue.com/2015/06/edinburgh-2015-diary-of-teenage-girl.html


----------



## KwekDuck

[FONT=&quot]Thank you all for the lovely photos, he really does look younger especially compared to how Eric looks in TB Season 7. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Does anyone knows who is the blond lady that walked along with him at the end of this video :[/FONT]


Santress said:


> Video:
> "I MET, TOOK A PICTURE AND WALKED BEHIND THIS BEAUTIFUL MAN FOR A LITTLE WHILE TODAY ON MY WAY TO GET MY TRAIN. asdfghjkl."
> http://jadabugx.tumblr.com/post/122207446712/i-met-took-a-picture-and-walked-behind-this


Is she his manager or his stylish or a friend or just a random lady? if she is his stylish than i want to thank her, his dressing style looks good on his latest appearances (LAFF and Edinburgh). 
I noticed that he wore his usual clothes of grey t-shirt and black skinny jeans but during the screening event he cover it up with a denim jacket. And that one touch improved his overall looks...still casual but not too casual.



Greeta129 said:


> Just returned after EIFF showing of DOATG great film and after film Q+A was very entertaining ,both Alex and Bel were charming jacket did not look too tight to me but was a nice snug fit ! . Have not posted any pics as don't have any different than those already here I only took a few of Q+A. Can't believe how much younger Alex looks in real life although* he did remark when Bel described her character having an affair with a 40 yr old man* .....


 
Hi Greeta... could you tell me more about his remark, please? Did he protest that he's not a 40 years old man?


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think he has a stylist. Otherwise his clothing wouldn't be so boring and repetitious. Events typically provide recommendations for appropriate clothing (suit for LA and casual for Edinburgh). If the woman wasn't someone random, then she was probably his handler for the event.


----------



## audiogirl

Of course, Alexa could be giving him fashion advice. But certainly not for his everyday clothes which are still boring.


----------



## Greeta129

KwekDuck said:


> [FONT=&quot]Thank you all for the lovely photos, he really does look younger especially compared to how Eric looks in TB Season 7. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Does anyone knows who is the blond lady that walked along with him at the end of this video :[/FONT]
> 
> Is she his manager or his stylish or a friend or just a random lady? if she is his stylish than i want to thank her, his dressing style looks good on his latest appearances (LAFF and Edinburgh).
> I noticed that he wore his usual clothes of grey t-shirt and black skinny jeans but during the screening event he cover it up with a denim jacket. And that one touch improved his overall looks...still casual but not too casual.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Greeta... could you tell me more about his remark, please? Did he protest that he's not a 40 years old man?



Yes , he laughed and told the audience " I'm not 40 by the way " then later when Bel funnily corrected herself that his character was 35 he acknowledged that with a comical exaggerated agreement . He then quietly said I'm nearly 40 .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think the blond at the end of the video is just a random, I think the lady with the red lanyard is from EFF.
As for his clothing, in one way it's an improvement over just a few years ago, in that it usually fits much better than his previous clothing choices.
The boringness of it, it may because it's easier to mix/match when it's all grey/blue/white/black. And I've read interviews with other celebrities who don't like being papped who'll wear basically the same thing day after day because it apparently makes it harder to to sell the pics if they're that repetitive. And even if he's been able to go pretty ninja, he's probably just used to dressing that way now.


----------



## Santress

Alex and Bel photographed by Jenny Tang for *Nerdgeist.com* at a photocall for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* during the *Edinburgh International Film Festival (EIFF)*(June 22, 2015).





https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613250559408218113





https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613247124206153728





https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613311436840943616





https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613264662369579008

Sources: *Nerdgeist.com* & *NGeistofficial* twitter 

http://nerdgeist.com/2015/06/23/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-2015-film-review/

https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613247124206153728

https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613250559408218113

https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613264662369579008

https://twitter.com/NGeistofficial/status/613311436840943616


----------



## Santress

The *Askarsvideoblog* tumblr shared this fan's report and photos from the screening at *EIFF* yesterday (June 22, 2015):












> Lovely fan pic with comments at Edinburgh International Film Fest 2015 courtesy of Fiona Longmuir Irving. Thank you so much for sharing with us Fiona  ~Ama
> 
> &#8220;He was so lovely and the film was great! Bel is fantastic and stole the show! I can see a big future ahead!&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;He signed this ladies True Blood T-shirt and was joking around! Lol!&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;He was so lovely and very accommodating with everyone! The theatre director wanted to call a car for him but it was such a nice night and beautiful Edinburgh he wanted to walk the short distance! Lol! Think she forgot he trekked to the South Pole! He he! XxA&#8221; beautiful Edinburgh he wanted to walk the short distance! Lol! Think she forgot he trekked to the South Pole! He he! XxA"


http://askarsvideoblog.tumblr.com/post/122238112531


----------



## a_sussan

Hey.. I spot Skars brow and smiling pics with fans.. wow.. he must really be in a good mood. So happy to see him enjoying himself and looking good.


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from yesterday at the *EIFF* (June 22, 2015):





Met Alex last night #Skarsgard #DiaryOfATeenageGirl #AlexanderSkarsgard #Edinburgh

-*jeanie_toots* instagram

More photos from yesterday's Q&A after the *Diary* screening at the *EIFF* (June 22, 2015):





"No big deal! Just Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley at their q&a for The Diary of a Teenage Girl! 
#Ed Film Fest #Actors Life #Lexi Queen of Scots #Edinburgh #True To The End."

-*alexiskaisharis* instagram





"Saw a great film premiere last night - Diary of a Teenage Girl. Brilliant, funny, spot on. Bonus to see stars Bel Powley and Alexander Skarsgård after too emojiemoji @edfilmfest #EIFF2015 #film #festival."

-*misscorinneoh* instagram





"#alexander skarsgård #bel powley #edinburgh film festival."

-*baxter.jessica* instagram





"Q&A with Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley after Diary of a Teenage Girl. What a film, one of the best at the fest #edfilmfest."

-*duvetsausage* instagram





"'Diary of a teenage girl' was truly brilliant yesterday at the #film house  - and we got to see those amazing actors including that dude #skarsgard # eiff 2015 # eiff # edinburgh."

-*tydanielwild* instagram


----------



## Santress

Pic of Alex today at the *EIFF* (June 23, 2015):





https://twitter.com/greenzowie/status/613420945370402816

https://www.polaroidblipfoto.com/entry/2060099186182848996


----------



## a_sussan

He's wearing a shirt... :thumbup:


----------



## Santress

More from today's Q&A after the screening of *Diary* at the *EIFF* (June 23, 2015):








Source:  *maitreya_kamakura * instagram





Source:  *original_cine* instagram





"Met the lovely Alexander Skarsgard after a screening of Diary of a Teenage Girl.  Amazing film."

https://twitter.com/RanaMDx/status/613434744471207936





"So, turns out that the love of my life is a douche, runs for it so he doesn't have to meet his fans. Alexander Skarsgård, I am not interested anymore. Bill Skarsgård is my new darling. Good that there is so many of you #skarsgard #eiff."

-*eelinsusanna *instagram





&#8220;Totally just met the beautiful Alexander Skarsgård. He signed his head! And hello, arm around me for a photo.&#8221; 

-*Kirch10* twitter

https://twitter.com/Kirch10/status/613438986799947777

https://twitter.com/Kirch10/status/613420734937976832


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More from today's Q&A after the screening of *Diary* at the *EIFF* (June 23, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *maitreya_kamakura * instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *original_cine* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Met the lovely Alexander Skarsgard after a screening of Diary of a Teenage Girl.  Amazing film."
> 
> https://twitter.com/RanaMDx/status/613434744471207936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, turns out that the love of my life is a douche, r*uns for it so he doesn't have to meet his fans.* Alexander Skarsgård, I am not interested anymore. Bill Skarsgård is my new darling. Good that there is so many of you #skarsgard #eiff."
> 
> -*eelinsusanna *instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally just met the beautiful Alexander Skarsgård. He signed his head! And hello, arm around me for a photo.
> 
> -*Kirch10* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Kirch10/status/613438986799947777
> 
> https://twitter.com/Kirch10/status/613420734937976832




Weird, considering there are so many other pics of him with fans. 

And yes to the button up white shirt.


----------



## Santress

Gorgeous shots of Alex at the *EIFF* (June 23, 2015) courtesy of the super generous *Maia*!:

















The many faces of Alexander Skarsgard - arriving at EIFF, 23 June 2015

http://maia-j.tumblr.com/post/122274371527/the-many-faces-of-alexander-skarsgard-arriving


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgard - EIFF - 23 June 2015

Lovely guy (and so tall!)

http://maia-j.tumblr.com/post/122275029122/alexander-skarsgard-eiff-23-june-2015-lovely


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress. Great photos.
I like the white shirt.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*#ManCrushMonday! Alexander Skarsgard in double denim
Alexa Chung&#8217;s man knows good style*



> By Ellen Kerry Senior Stylist & Style Writer on Monday, 22 June 2015 at 19:49
> 
> Whoever thought up the concept of #ManCrushMonday is owed many drinks. It&#8217;s makes getting up for work after a lazy weekend not horrific thanks to the plentiful posts. Today, our #MCM is Alexander Skarsgard.









> Swoon much?
> 
> The actor, best know for his role as Erik in the True Blood series, was snapped in gloomy Edinburgh today where he was busy promoting his new flick The Diary of a Teenage Girl at the Edinburgh International Film Festival.
> 
> Alexander is also currently smooching Brit style queen Alexa Chung. Pics of the pair looking properly loved-up in NYC surfaced recently. Perhaps she had something to do with his on-trend double denim ensemble?
> 
> Wherever he got his inspo, we&#8217;re grateful because an eyeful of Skarsgard is enough to make a Monday feel a bit like a Saturday.
> 
> We said A BIT.



Source: Heatworld


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alexander Skarsgard - EIFF - 23 June 2015
> 
> Lovely guy (and so tall!)
> 
> http://maia-j.tumblr.com/post/122275029122/alexander-skarsgard-eiff-23-june-2015-lovely



Tku for all the gorgeous photos  and tku everyone for all the info  Idky but tpf didn't seem to want to talk to my pc yesterday!   Jeez Alex looks so happy and relaxed  I also stumbled across this earlier 






> Saraacarlin instagram
> Alex at tonight's screening of The Diary of a Teenage Girl which is SO good! &#128525; #alexanderskarsgard #thediaryofateenagegirl #eiff


----------



## Santress

^Yw!  Maia got some gorgeous shots.

Thanks, Free for the article.

More fan pics from today at EIFF (June 23, 2015):





Feat. Alexander Skarsgård #I LoveMy Job # EIFF LIFE # EIFF # true blood # the diary of a teenage girl.

-*adamsmithvevo* twitter





Alex at tonight's screening of The Diary of a Teenage Girl which is SO good! 

-*SaraACarlin* instagram





Fun wee day at the Edinburgh international film festival watching The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Also got a front row view of Alexander Skarsgard #EIFF.

-*milno91* instagram

"# alexander skarsgard and # bel powley after the screening of # diary of a teenage girl # ed film fest # edinburgh # scotland."





-*rachelwalisko* instagram





 feeling pretty lucky to have met alexander skarsgard today, he was so tall and beautiful. 

https://twitter.com/chiglet93/status/613464122957647872


----------



## Santress

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the gorgeous photos  and tku everyone for all the info  Idky but tpf didn't seem to want to talk to my pc yesterday!   Jeez Alex looks so happy and relaxed  I also stumbled across this earlier
> 
> View attachment 3042379


Thanks, Zola! Great minds think alike.

More fan photos from today (June 23, 2015, *EIFF*):





Me with Alexander Skarsgard, Eric from True Blood  and who is due to be the new Tarzan.

-*dryburgh_soul* twitter

https://twitter.com/dryburgh_soul/status/613485864719646720





"Unexpected moment of the evening *faint* #eiff."

-*msdafoe* instagram


----------



## Santress

More from *EIFF* today (June 23, 2015):





"I met #Alexander Skarsgard!! #edin film fest can't believe it! #eric northman @TrueBloodHBO ."

https://twitter.com/Gem_kc/status/613501310013435904





"Standing next to #AlexanderSkarsgard - how often does that happen!! #starstruck."

https://twitter.com/Gem_kc/status/613508790890176513


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola! Great minds think alike.



I wish! :giggles: Tku2 for the other photos  Jeez Alex looks so good, just so effin sexy and adorable  

Goes back to wondering where Askars is now?  I do hope tho he pitches up at Glastonbury as he, and Alexa, will have an absolute blast! 

Eta: ;D









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> The only thing that could make the photos from Edinburgh any better, is a kilt, and a really strong breeze.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, he'd wear it like a true Scotsman I'm sure.....


----------



## talkthattalkk

i don't know how true this all is, but i am leaning towards believing  this because this is all very much on queue of alexa chung's behavior. This looks like it was posted a few days ago..













i looked up the tumblr pages that Erika person said were alexa, these are the links

http://disfor.tumblr.com/
http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/

first thing I see is the restaurant pics were posted in that first site  and is the original source to those pics. those pics showed up there  before anywhere else, you didn´t know where the source was, well here there is, the source was that tumblr page runned by alexa..
http://disfor.tumblr.com/post/114482481768/alexa-chung-and-alexander-skarsgard
http://disfor.tumblr.com/post/115528979643/alexa-chung-and-alexander-skarsgard

and the same story is with this page second page. remember those pics of  the morning after where alex and alexa are seen with the ballerina  friend? those pics also were unsourced and originally were posted on  that tumblr with the person who runs that tumblr writing

"Here&#8217;s Alexa this morning in the same striped shirt&#8211;at the cafe outside  my apt in the e-ville. Note she&#8217;s in high heels now&#8211;at 10AM. The  triangular black bag is on the opposite side, the one on her wrist is a  plastic bag. She wears it well.
Is that Alexander Skarsgard next to her in the hat?" http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/121140558321/heres-alexa-this-morning-in-the-same-striped

for such a "big fan of alexa!" she surely seems calm seeing her idol in  front of her apartment at 10 AM. most fans are jumping all over the  place, excited as hell to see someone they are a of fan of but not this  one. not even a picture with alexa or an autograph. one of the most  badly staged leaked pics in the history of badly staged leaked pics.
http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/121140558321/heres-alexa-this-morning-in-the-same-striped

then there is pic #2 where the person running that tumblr said

"This is Skarsgaard, but also check that she&#8217;s wearing crazy heels and  it&#8217;s 10AM. I came down to get coffee and her hair&#8217;s wet&#8211;she was buying  cigs at the corner grocer. I was shocked at these skinny legs then heard  her hoarse British accent asking for camel lights&#8230;"

http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/121175797136/this-is-skarsgaard-but-also-check-that-shes

the pics were submitted by http://lancier.tumblr.com/ who happens to have created that account that very day just to "submit" those pics to http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/.

+

* Jason  Vickers (works at Battalion in PR which AC is said to own) took the far  away group pic and the video if her jumping around. Now I may just be  paranoid but his accounts are covered with Chung and he's on the family  IG pages. He was in the Orient with her as well. Yet no Skarsgard aside  from the one govball group one. Is he the mystery photographer in the  "unexpected" pap photos? He's on her payroll and all... "

* The Last Battalion Uk Ltd is a company Alexa has owned since 2006  (thanks, google!). It's quite lucrative... Strange as it sounds, but  follow me (if I make sense): mags/online/gossip sites pay for pics  twitter links about her that lead to magazines/sites pay for exposure  tons of twitter accounts post the exact same words with a link back to  back to back possible her company (which appears to do nothing...  Doesn't appear anywhere outside of descriptions, no website even) gets  paid to market her?

* So maybe when people ask what does she do, she actually markets  herself without appearing to market herself... Creating a huge buzz  about her based solely on her company paying, then getting paid, to sell  her existence

*Pretty much Let's say the garden pics were taken by Vickers, who  works for Battalion. The pics are sold for, say, $500 to 10  publications. Then the "relationship" pics are tweeted by website paying  $100 to use the pics to lead to their site. Usually 20 appear a few  days after initial photos. Alexa's personal Instagram photo is free  advertising for the photos she was paid to sell. And a walk in the park =  $7000 for 2 hours.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not buying it. And the reason is, the person who runs that tumblr (the one you copied the whole post from) is part of a group who proudly call themselves anti-stans and go around liking each others nasty posts on both Alex and Alexa, and generally disparaging every other part of the fandom.


----------



## OHVamp

Oh for goodness sake.


----------



## audiogirl

Whenever some claims to know a friend with insider knowledge, they are always lying, especially when they use it to feed crazy conspiracy theories. I don't understand why people are still so gullible that they believe such self-serving over-the-top lies.

Free, they don't just go around in their little incestuous group of haters, but they also have mutiple IDs.


----------



## OHVamp

If someone wants to believe these things about anyone, so be it. I can't see how it's a terrible thing though. People are human.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Long time, no cupcake.



 Always got cupcakes for you hun!



a_sussan said:


> Hiya Moo..



sussan!!! 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Howdy Stranger!



Hi Buckeye



Zola24 said:


> Hiya Moo  Miss yer &#9829;x:



Miss you all here,   Life is getting all up in my face right now!


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not buying it. And the reason is, the person who runs that tumblr (the one you copied the whole post from) is part of a group who proudly call themselves anti-stans and go around liking each others nasty posts on both Alex and Alexa, and generally disparaging every other part of the fandom.



This

Any person that devotes that much time and obsession to pick apart his relationships is seriously worrying....I couldn't give a flying monkey ar$e who he is schtupping, he has looked so happy and I didn't think it was possible but he really looks better than normal lately, if he is in love, it really suits him and we get the benefit with all these lovely pics....It's such a shame that so many of his fans are complete fooknuckles and are only happy when there are 'PR conspiracies' floating around the ether!


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for all the pretty!


----------



## jooa




----------



## flake99

Thanks for all the lovely pics and bits everyone, he does seem really happy which makes me happy 


Regarding Ms Chung.... arghhhhhh.......I don't buy into her 'media' representation one jot, no-one really seems to care for her much here in the UK, she's like a cool Kim Kardashian, I'm not a fan but who cares! Alex appears to have fallen for her big time, he seems really happy and healthy and that's what we want to see don't we?


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from today (June 24, 2015):

Another good day at the office #True Blood #Alexander Skarsgard #Future Bf.

-*Robynforrest_ * instagram (June 24, 2015)


----------



## merita

flake99 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely pics and bits everyone, he does seem really happy which makes me happy
> 
> 
> Regarding Ms Chung.... arghhhhhh.......I don't buy into her 'media' representation one jot, no-one really seems to care for her much here in the UK, she's like a cool Kim Kardashian, I'm not a fan but who cares! Alex appears to have fallen for her big time, he seems really happy and healthy and that's what we want to see don't we?


 
At least she is not making sex tapes!


----------



## flake99

merita said:


> At least she is not making sex tapes!




Haha! No......but....yeah...but no!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

talkthattalkk said:


> i don't know how true this all is, but i am leaning towards believing  this because this is all very much on queue of alexa chung's behavior. This looks like it was posted a few days ago..
> 
> 
> * Jason  Vickers (works at Battalion in PR which AC is said to own) took the far  away group pic and the video if her jumping around. Now I may just be  paranoid but his accounts are covered with Chung and he's on the family  IG pages. He was in the Orient with her as well. Yet no Skarsgard aside  from the one govball group one.* Is he the mystery photographer in the  "unexpected" pap photos? He's on her payroll and all... "*
> 
> * The Last Battalion Uk Ltd is a company Alexa has owned since 2006  (thanks, google!). It's quite lucrative... Strange as it sounds, but  follow me (if I make sense): mags/online/gossip sites pay for pics  twitter links about her that lead to magazines/sites pay for exposure  tons of twitter accounts post the exact same words with a link back to  back to back possible her company (which appears to do nothing...  Doesn't appear anywhere outside of descriptions, no website even) gets  paid to market her?
> 
> * So maybe when people ask what does she do, she actually markets  herself without appearing to market herself... Creating a huge buzz  about her based solely on her company paying, then getting paid, to sell  her existence
> 
> **Pretty much Let's say the garden pics were taken by Vickers,* who  works for Battalion. The pics are sold for, say, $500 to 10  publications. Then the "relationship" pics are tweeted by website paying  $100 to use the pics to lead to their site. Usually 20 appear a few  days after initial photos. Alexa's personal Instagram photo is free  advertising for the photos she was paid to sell. And a walk in the park =  $7000 for 2 hours.



Except the pics are sourced, that was discussed many, many many pages ago. And the pap wasn't Vickers.

So if that's not true, how much of the rest of this 'interesting' theory is also not true?




audiogirl said:


> ]Whenever some claims to know a friend with insider knowledge, they are always lying, especially when they use it to feed crazy conspiracy theories.[/B] I don't understand why people are still so gullible that they believe such self-serving over-the-top lies.
> 
> Free, they don't just go around in their little incestuous group of haters, but they also have mutiple IDs.



It's a strange habit, to claim insider status to makeup conspiracy theories.



flake99 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely pics and bits everyone, he does seem really happy which makes me happy
> 
> 
> Regarding Ms Chung.... arghhhhhh.......I don't buy into her 'media' representation one jot, no-one really seems to care for her much here in the UK, she's like a cool Kim Kardashian,* I'm not a fan but who cares! *Alex appears to have fallen for her big time, he seems really happy and healthy and that's what we want to see don't we?



This has been a point that some of us have been trying to make since they first got linked, no one has to like her. But right now they seem to like each other very much, so let's see how this plays out. 
People who don't like her and make up conspiracy theories to defame her, and usually him as well, are an entirely different matter.

Since they will be attending Glastonbury, and presumably will be photographed there at some point, I guess we'll be going through this anti-fan stuff again.


----------



## flake99

BuckeyeChicago said:


> People who don't like her and make up conspiracy theories to defame her, and usually him as well, are an entirely different matter.
> 
> Since they will be attending Glastonbury, and presumably will be photographed there at some point, I guess we'll be going through this anti-fan stuff again.


 
I agree it's tiresome and dull, but bring on Glasto! Really hope he does go, he will LOVE it


----------



## a_sussan

Just a quick question, is this his first "Glastonbury festival" ?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The fun part now will be seeing how he dresses, it's apparently going to be in the low 70's (Fahrenheit) and the possibility of rain on Friday and Sunday. Will he dress appropriately?

And since he's back to being unemployed, will he/they attend any other festivals? Chicago's Lollapalooza has both Hot Chip AND Father John Misty playing on July 31, sounds like a dream Friday night date for them. FJM is also playing Way Out West.

ETA: Yes, this is his first Glastonbury.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh my.. the joy of this. .. well let's hope for good pics and happy ones. Of he goes. Don't break a leg. .


----------



## flake99

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And since he's back to being unemployed, will he/they attend any other festivals? Chicago's Lollapalooza has both Hot Chip AND Father John Misty playing on July 31, sounds like a dream Friday night date for them. FJM is also playing Way Out West.


 
It's 'T in the Park' in Scotland before then and on Friday 10th July Hot Chip are performing there too.....will he still be around then...doubtful, but we can dream


----------



## Greeta129

flake99 said:


> It's 'T in the Park' in Scotland before then and on Friday 10th July Hot Chip are performing there too.....will he still be around then...doubtful, but we can dream


Well T in The Park is a wee bit different than the other festivals don't you think !  However I can imagine Alex there........not so much Alexa tho '&#127866;&#127867;&#127865;&#127863;&#127864;&#127866;&#127867;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Greeta129 said:


> Well T in The Park is a wee bit different than the other festivals don't you think !  However I can imagine Alex there........not so much Alexa tho '&#127866;&#127867;&#127865;&#127863;&#127864;&#127866;&#127867;



OK, I could definitely see Alex attending this:

http://www.tinthepark.com/

Maybe he should just spend his summer being a roadie for Hot Chip.


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Miss you all here, 'smooch:  Life is getting all up in my face right now!



Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. Just keep hanging in there, life has to turn round for you soon &#9829;x Always here for you *hugs you so tight* 




Greeta129 said:


> Well T in The Park is a wee bit different than the other festivals don't you think !  However I can imagine Alex there........not so much Alexa tho '&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



:giggles: Hmm, yes, I wondered that too! Remembers that James Ransone quote about Alex wanting to take on the whole town!? 

Also may I just ask, do you have any random remembrances of the q+a at the EIFF? It doesn't have to be an essay, just scattered thoughts would be so good. Tku 





And tku everyone for all the lovely photos and vids  Unfortunately my internet is playing up again but I can't wait to hear Alex's voice again 
Hey, I'm also getting so tired of all the random conspiracy theorists. None of us can foresee the future, and for now, (repeats mantra), as long as Alex is happy I'm/we're happy


----------



## Greeta129

Zola24 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. Just keep hanging in there, life has to turn round for you soon &#9829;x Always here for you *hugs you so tight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: Hmm, yes, I wondered that too! Remembers that James Ransone quote about Alex wanting to take on the whole town!?
> 
> Also may I just ask, do you have any random remembrances of the q+a at the EIFF? It doesn't have to be an essay, just scattered thoughts would be so good.  /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My main impression was how charming Bel was and how polite and funny Alex was inevitable questions were asked about True Blood and other projects including WMK and The East which showed at previous EIFF and why he had not attended then , he laughed and joked with the questioner about his reasons for previous non attendance at EIFF . He was present later in the cafe/bar area ( another film was showing in cinema after DOATG ). This was where he mingled with fans and audience and as usual seemed only to happy to chat and sign autographs and take pics . Although I am primarily a fan of his acting skills I have to say he looked amazingly attractive and much younger than he is and yes he smells devine ! ! . Perhaps the most endearing behaviour was when he was leaving and asked one of the EIFF directors for directions , refused a car and stated " it's nice to walk " He seemed to me the least affected celebrity I've observed and left the Filmhouse with a "thank you guys " and a wave . Very enjoyable night which I hope will be repeated in  the future with some of his work still to be released .


----------



## Zola24

Greeta129 said:


> My main impression was how charming Bel was and how polite and funny Alex was inevitable questions were asked about True Blood and other projects including WMK and The East which showed at previous EIFF and why he had not attended then , he laughed and joked with the questioner about his reasons for previous non attendance at EIFF . He was present later in the cafe/bar area ( another film was showing in cinema after DOATG ). This was where he mingled with fans and audience and as usual seemed only to happy to chat and sign autographs and take pics . Although I am primarily a fan of his acting skills I have to say he looked amazingly attractive and much younger than he is and yes he smells devine ! ! . Perhaps the most endearing behaviour was when he was leaving and asked one of the EIFF directors for directions , refused a car and stated " it's nice to walk " He seemed to me the least affected celebrity I've observed and left the Filmhouse with a "thank you guys " and a wave . Very enjoyable night which I hope will be repeated in  the future with some of his work still to be released .



Oh tku so much for taking the time, and your insightful observations were so good to hear, even if they didn't help my obsession any, lol. Alex really does seem to be a lovely lovely man ;D 

--------

Yay, I finally managed to get the vids to play  'timed out' wt*! So in celebration, some gifs 










sikanapanele
















sikanapanele


----------



## Greeta129

Forgot to say I am an "Islander" (Shetlands) and we discussed our shared Viking heritage. .... He was very knowledgable about the subject and was aware of our local celebrations of "Up Hellia "


----------



## Zola24

^ Wow! Tku that is interesting  and you must have been thrilled to discuss such an important subject with Alex!  
(Not jealous at all )


----------



## Greeta129

Yes he is definitely a very charismatic person even charmed my husband , so intelligent and aware . Wanted also to say I love your Swedish proverb quote  seems so apt somehow ....


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes, Alex is definitely charismatic, and I think his honesty and consideration would appeal to anyone 
And tku I lv the 'when I deserve it the least' quote too  Sleep well with sweet dreams &#9829;x


----------



## Zola24

For @BuckeyeChicago :giggles:










marvelandwhimsy

And some more pretty ;D





















marvelandwhimsy


----------



## a_sussan

Lol.. the Hot Chip question was a bit funny.


----------



## audiogirl

I like the way he rocked back laughing


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Lol.. the Hot Chip question was a bit funny.





audiogirl said:


> I like the way he rocked back laughing



I lvd the Hot Chip question too, and Alex's slightly embarrassed laugh  he looked so scrumptious I could eat him all up  I also thought he answered all the questions well, no bragging just honest sincerity and a very friendly and amusing tone. He really is a lovely man 


Eta: Hey @BuckeyeChicago  I really like 'Need You Now' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfH5LmhvQQk and 'Huarache Lights'  Eta2: Forgot the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S0ONyRctyE  I can just see Alex grooving to this


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I know it wasn't me that asked the Hot Chip question, I would have been slightly snarkier!  I think it's funny that someone did ask, though.

I'm hoping, that since the US release is now about 6 weeks away, that we start getting more interviews. And more pics. It's been a couple of years since he's had to do a lot of press for his work, and I've rather missed it.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hey Buckeye, only 'slightly snarkier'!?? :giggles:

Yes, new photos and interviews, (hopefully vids), would be so good  I'm not quite sure where Bel lives now, but Alex has to do something  on his 'free' days 'til Friday  Eta: And yes, we were very spoilt in the TB/WMK/The East/Disconnect days


----------



## RedTopsy

A rainy day here in the north and a day off from work, yay. 
Great to come here and see all the updates, pics, gifs and videos, thank you ladies.
I saw a tweet about a press junket today in London with Alex and Bel Powley.
Hopefully we will get some pics and interviews... _"fingers crossed"._


----------



## OHVamp

Sorry to hear life has been difficult for you MooCowmoo. Hang in there.


----------



## a_sussan

Moo,


----------



## Santress

Pics of Alex and Bel promoting* Diary *in London today (June 25, 2015):





"@Sam_Whitehouse & team had a great morning with @bdpowley & Alex Skarsgard for @DiaryTheMovie, we cant wait to see it!"

https://twitter.com/tiger_films/status/614058273952673796





&#8220;Our editorial assistant @beautyandtheb meets with #TrueBlood star Alexander Skarsgard & Bel Powley from upcoming movie The Diary of a Teenage Girl.&#8221; 

-*GlamourUK* instagram 





&#8220;The true blood fangirl in me is hysterical right now. #alexanderskarsgard #belpowley #interview #glamour @glamouruk.&#8221;

-*Bfearn25* twitter

https://twitter.com/Bfearn25/status/614064434898673664


----------



## MooCowmoo

Zola, OHVamp and Sussan, thank you   I'm fine, family stuff means trying to fit 48 hours into 24 each day!

Santress thank you for the pics....I love knowing he is in town  

Hope it stays dry for Glasto, otherwise it's wellies and the possibility of E-Coli....Well with Kanye there E-Coli is more than a possibility, seeing as he is a complete gobsh!te


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Pics of Alex and Bel promoting Diary in London today (June 25, 2015):



Tku so much for the lovely photos of Bel and Alex. I lv his hair, not so brushed forward  At EIFF and LAFF I just wanted for flick his fringe slightly more to the side  This is gorgeous  my Alex is back! ;D




MooCowmoo said:


> Zola, OHVamp and Sussan, thank you 'smooch:  I'm fine, family stuff means *trying to fit 48 hours into 24* each day!
> 
> Santress thank you for the pics....*I love knowing he is in town*
> 
> Hope it stays dry for Glasto, otherwise it's wellies and the possibility of E-Coli....Well with Kanye there E-Coli is more than a possibility, seeing as he is a complete gobsh!te



Moo  Some days I just wish I could stop time to give me a chance to catch up  and hey gurl, you're slipping if you haven't got Alex tied to your bed as usual :giggles: and yes, knowing Alex is in London does make life slightly more exciting for you :'D No stepping out of your door without looking drop dead gorgeous, lol


----------



## jooa




----------



## a_sussan

That movie are winning prizes all over. Still holding thumbs it will come up at the cinemas here in Sweden.


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> View attachment 3045248



Tku  I'm so pleased for Marielle and everyone involved with this movie 




a_sussan said:


> That movie are winning prizes all over. Still holding thumbs it will come up at the cinemas here in Sweden.



Yes the prize winning is great  and I really hope that Tdoatg is picked up soon for showing in Sweden. Do you happen to know if there any dates planned for anywhere in Scandinavia as I find it rather strange? Tack 


Another fan photo from EIFF 






> Margaret Lennon &#8207;@margaretlennon  @edfilmfest @CineworldEdin @TrueBloodHBO
> Wow! The fangtastic #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> That movie are winning prizes all over. Still holding thumbs it will come up at the cinemas here in Sweden.




I think overall the reviews for this one are better than for anything else he's done. Plus, most of them aren't just 'it's a good movie', they're often very very enthusiastic about it.

This list means nothing, but it's still fun to see:

*Oscar Predictions 2016 UPDATE*

By                          Anne Thompson                         |                         Thompson on Hollywood                     June 21, 2015 at 4:17PM

Post-Cannes, as distributors pick their fall release dates, the Oscar  race starts to take shape. See our Predictions Chart below...

Sony Pictures Classics will support rookie breakout Marielle Heller's stylish *"The Diary of a Teenage Girl," *starring Brit newcomer Bel Powley, Kristin Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard, and always-popular Lily Tomlin in Paul Weitz's *"Grandma,"* which opened the Los Angeles Film Festival, as well as the devastating Cannes award-winner from Hungary, holocaust drama *"Son of Saul."*

Predictions below. As always I will not list any movie as a frontrunner until I have seen it. ..

*Best motion picture of the year*
*Frontrunners: *
"Carol"
"The Diary of a Teenage Girl"
"Inside Out" 
"Love & Mercy" 
"Mad Max: Fury Road"

*Performance by an actress in a leading role*
*Frontrunners:*
Cate Blanchett ("Carol")
Rooney Mara ("Carol")
Helen Mirren ("Woman in Gold")
Bel Powley ("The Diary of a Teenage Girl")
Lily Tomlin ("Grandma")

*Performance by an actor in a supporting role*
*Frontrunners:*
Jesse Eisenberg ("The End of the Tour") 
Oscar Isaac ("Ex Machina")
Harvey Keitel ("Youth")
Matthias Schoenaerts ("Far from the Madding Crowd")
Alexander Skarsgaard ("Diary of a Teenage Girl") 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/oscar_predicts_chart


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well.....this is a landmark for him   Even just talk of it is pretty great, keeping in mind we have six months left and studios generally keep their Oscar-bait films for later in the year but still....fingers crossed.


----------



## a_sussan

I checked SF (Swedish Film) website and no info.. I am think about mailing them


----------



## a_sussan

I am holding thumbs for an award.  He deserves it.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh yes, Sussan that's a very good idea, please do


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the updates.

A glimpse of Alex at the *Glastonbury Festival* on Friday (June 26, 2015, Worthy Farm, Pilton)





Thanks, *SG Gallery*, for sending me this one!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well.....this is a landmark for him   Even just talk of it is pretty great, keeping in mind we have six months left and studios generally keep their Oscar-bait films for later in the year but still....fingers crossed.



He's gotten really good reviews for this movie. I'd love for him to get some recognition-Indie Spirit?-but I'm hoping that it does help producers/casting realize that he does have acting talent, and isn't just another pretty face.



a_sussan said:


> I checked SF (Swedish Film) website and no info.. I am think about mailing them



According to IMDB, the Swedish release date is August 25. I have no idea how accurate that is.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3172532/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_ql_9


Is he wearing appropriate footwear?! Of course, it's muddy, he's wearing proper footwear, but he's wearing a white shirt, which will show any mud splatter.

ETA: Hot Chip is apparently playing their set now, so I'm presuming he's at that.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the photo Santress  It's certainly not Coachella is it? Rockin' the wellies 

Eta: Hey Buckeye, we're Brits we're far too polite to mud splatter anyone  and someone would have to be really stomping around to get wet mud to fly that high


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku for the photo Santress  It's certainly not Coachella is it? Rockin' the wellies



That's a Geldof in front of him (which one I don't know) but yes...wee bit different from Coachella - although he's still dressing in opposites from everyone else...no jacket..that Scandi skin is tough.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku for the photo Santress  It's certainly not Coachella is it? Rockin' the wellies
> 
> Eta: Hey Buckeye, we're Brits we're far too polite to mud splatter anyone  and someone would have to be really stomping around to get *wet mud to fly that high*



Well, he is very tall!  But I think it's funny that he wears black to Coachella, when it's dry and 100 degrees, and wears a white short sleeved shirt to Glastonbury. You'd think he'd wear darker clothing to conceal any possible mud. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's a Geldof in front of him (which one I don't know) but yes...wee bit different from Coachella - although he's still dressing in opposites from everyone else...no jacket..that Scandi skin is tough.



I believe that's Pixie.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think overall the reviews for this one are better than for anything else he's done. Plus, most of them aren't just 'it's a good movie', they're often very very enthusiastic about it.
> 
> This list means nothing, but it's still fun to see:
> 
> *Oscar Predictions 2016 UPDATE*
> 
> By                          Anne Thompson                         |                         Thompson on Hollywood                     June 21, 2015 at 4:17PM
> 
> Post-Cannes, as distributors pick their fall release dates, the Oscar  race starts to take shape. See our Predictions Chart below...
> 
> Sony Pictures Classics will support rookie breakout Marielle Heller's stylish *"The Diary of a Teenage Girl," *starring Brit newcomer Bel Powley, Kristin Wiig and Alexander Skarsgard, and always-popular Lily Tomlin in Paul Weitz's *"Grandma,"* which opened the Los Angeles Film Festival, as well as the devastating Cannes award-winner from Hungary, holocaust drama *"Son of Saul."*
> 
> Predictions below. As always I will not list any movie as a frontrunner until I have seen it. ..
> 
> *Best motion picture of the year*
> *Frontrunners: *
> "Carol"
> "The Diary of a Teenage Girl"
> "Inside Out"
> "Love & Mercy"
> "Mad Max: Fury Road"
> 
> *Performance by an actress in a leading role*
> *Frontrunners:*
> Cate Blanchett ("Carol")
> Rooney Mara ("Carol")
> Helen Mirren ("Woman in Gold")
> Bel Powley ("The Diary of a Teenage Girl")
> Lily Tomlin ("Grandma")
> 
> *Performance by an actor in a supporting role*
> *Frontrunners:*
> Jesse Eisenberg ("The End of the Tour")
> Oscar Isaac ("Ex Machina")
> Harvey Keitel ("Youth")
> Matthias Schoenaerts ("Far from the Madding Crowd")
> Alexander Skarsgaard ("Diary of a Teenage Girl")
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/oscar_predicts_chart



I'm sorry but that's quite random. No matter how good his movie might be it's not the typical Oscar film. Same goes for Mad Max. All the others are typical but we still got a few months to go.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Agree. Like I said..it's early. Six months+ to go and some big films still to come out during that time.

It's still great his role is being noticed though. Its a little...premature nomination speculation


----------



## Santress

More pics from the *EIFF* (June 22-23, 2015, Scotland).

Alex and Bel Powley at the Q&A following the screening of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* at the *Edinburgh Internationl Film Festival* (June 22, 2015, Scotland):

Source:  *EdFilmFest* Flickr 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/edfilmfest/sets/72157654987857486


----------



## BagBerry13

I see the whole, what are they called, Notthing Hill gang is there. Isn't it exhausting to be so hipster? Can you even focus on the music while looking so indifferent?


----------



## Santress

Alex and Bel Powley at the Q&A for the *Edinburgh International Film Festials* screening of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (June 23, 2015, Scotland).

Love this quote. 

So that dictum about male movie stars being shorter and generally less impressive in the flesh? None of that applies to Alexander Skarsgard.

-Guy Lodge 

https://twitter.com/GuyLodge/status/613426480345952257

Source: * EdFilmFest *Flickr 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/edfilmfest/sets/72157654509963509


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm sorry but that's quite random. No matter how good his movie might be it's not the typical Oscar film. Same goes for Mad Max. All the others are typical but we still got a few months to go.




Which is why I said this list means nothing, but it's fun. But as noted, these are movies she's actually seen so far this year. And lists like this that come out even in December can be totally wrong.

But it's nice to have the recognition, even it's just in fun.


----------



## Santress

Source: * EdFilmFest *Flickr 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/edfilmfest/sets/72157654509963509


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I see the whole, what are they called, Notthing Hill gang is there. Isn't it exhausting to be so hipster? Can you even focus on the music while looking so indifferent?



Aren't hipsters on the way out? Let them enjoy it...lol.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Aren't hipsters on the way out? Let them enjoy it...lol.



We actually even discussed them in my Cultural Studies class and they're this generation's subculture. And subcultures generally get mainstreamed which for the most part already happened with them so you're right, they might be on the go. Hopefully soon.
But it's funny, the 60s still had the Mods and Rockers. Some tough guys getting into fights. The 90s had hooligans. Now we've got whiny, skinny, Coldplay-listening hipsters. Times have changed.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alex and Bel Powley at the Q&A for the *Edinburgh International Film Festial&#8217;s screening of The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (June 23, 2015, Scotland).
> 
> Love this quote.
> 
> &#8220;So that dictum about male movie stars being shorter and generally less impressive in the flesh? None of that applies to Alexander Skarsgard.&#8221;
> 
> -Guy Lodge
> 
> https://twitter.com/GuyLodge/status/613426480345952257



Tku for all the beautiful photos  Alex really is a gorgeous man  and so effin sexy 

I lv that tweet too  

The Library's twitter a/c https://twitter.com/askarslibrary is one of my faves  and these also made me smile 



> ASkars Library retweeted James Field &#8207;@my_name_is_jim  Jun 25
> 
> I'm pretty certain Alexander Skarsgard just walked past me. Hot damn, what a handsome man.





> ASkars Library retweeted European Bob 2.0 &#8207;@Lee_nostromo  Jun 23
> 
> Was surprising to see him fully dressed and not ****ing someone or a fairy. A sentence often said about myself too.



Their retweets during the EIFF have just made me feel so happy as they have been so full of praise for Alex and Tdoatg 
(and the not ****ing a fairy really made me lol)


Eta: I've also seen some horrid stuff too, and it does kinda get me down sometimes, so I just want to give you all a huge group hug  &#9829;x


----------



## flake99

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I believe that's Pixie.


 
Yes it's Pixie, Alexa's BFF and Gillian Orr, she's a writer in the Independent Newspaper. Most of West London is in Somerset it seems.......


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> We actually even discussed them in my Cultural Studies class and they're this generation's subculture. And subcultures generally get mainstreamed which for the most part already happened with them so you're right, they might be on the go. Hopefully soon.
> But it's funny, the 60s still had the Mods and Rockers. Some tough guys getting into fights. The 90s had hooligans. Now we've got whiny, skinny, Coldplay-listening hipsters. Times have changed.



The idea of studying hipsters is amusing to me. And please don't tell a certain segment of the population of Portland, Oregon that they're on their way out. They will be very sad! 



talkthattalkk said:


> From today.




Thanks for the pic, don't forget to credit your source!

from characteristically exuberant:

http://characteristicallyexuberant....-chung-and-alexander-skarsgard-at-glastonbury





I love it. He goes to Coachella for how many years, in most years the temps reach triple digits. And where does he wear shorts? Glastonbury, where apparently it's in the 70's, barely. Weirdo! 

And did he buy them that way or did he cut a pair of his own jeans?

Looking at other pics from Glastonbury, I notice that everyone seems to be wearing Hunter boots. So if I went to Glastonbury but wore LL Bean rain boots, would I be allowed in?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Ladies.

From today at the *Glastonbury Festival* (June 27, 2015):











Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr

http://postimg.org/gallery/h83xhx10/


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The idea of studying hipsters is amusing to me. And please don't tell a certain segment of the population of Portland, Oregon that they're on their way out. They will be very sad!
> 
> I love it. He goes to Coachella for how many years, in most years the temps reach triple digits. And where does he wear shorts? Glastonbury, where apparently it's in the 70's, barely. Weirdo!
> 
> And did he buy them that way or did he cut a pair of his own jeans?
> 
> Looking at other pics from Glastonbury, I notice that everyone seems to be wearing Hunter boots. *So if I went to Glastonbury but wore LL Bean rain boots, would I be allowed in?*



Well, we didn't particularly study them but subcultures in general and they were an example for a contemporary subculture. The prof even had pics of people in skinny jeans and full beards.
We talked about a few of the others as well. Like mentioned Mods and Rockers, hippies, hooligans, hip-hopper and skaters, chavs. It's just interesting to see how it developed over the decades.

You'd be allowed in but of course you wouldn't be as cool.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's weird to have Alex at a musical fest and have no fan selfies taken (so far). He must enjoy being 'normal'.


San Diego Comic Con is in a couple of weeks, and perhaps we'll get some tiny crumbs about Tarzan:


                               Friday, July 10 &#8226;       10:30am - 11:30am  

Edgar Rice Burroughs's Worlds of Adventure                       

Jim Sullos (president, Edgar Rice Burroughs, Inc.), *Mike Richardson* (president and founder of Dark Horse Comics/*producer of Warner Bros.' Tarzan),* Anna Kislevitz (head of licensing and merchandising at 41 Entertainment, producer of _Tarzan and Jane_), Diana Leto (_The Cave Girl_), and Scott Tracy Griffin (_Tarzan: The Centennial Celebration_) discuss upcoming releases featuring Edgar Rice Burroughs's famous literary heroes, including Warner Bros.' big-screen _Tarzan_ feature (2016), the animated Netflix Original Series _Tarzan and Jane_, and comics, novels, role-playing games, and more based on _Tarzan of the Apes, John Carter of Mars_, _Carson of Venus, The Land That Time Forgot_, and fan-favorite _Woola._

http://www.comic-con.org/cci/friday


Saturday July 11, 2015 10:30am - 12:00pm 
Warner Bros. Presentation                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         A "sneak peek" at a few upcoming releases from Warner Bros. 

http://www.comic-con.org/cci/saturday


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I love it. He goes to Coachella for how many years, in most years the temps reach triple digits. And where does he wear shorts? Glastonbury, where apparently it's in the 70's, barely. Weirdo!
> 
> And did he buy them that way or did he cut a pair of his own jeans?
> 
> Looking at other pics from Glastonbury, I notice that everyone seems to be wearing Hunter boots. So if I went to Glastonbury but wore LL Bean rain boots, would I be allowed in?



Those look like homemade cutoffs.  And they are just....No ....especially with the boots


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah, yes a definite 'No!'  and he could have cut them shorter  

Eta: Buckeye, tku for the SDCC news, a few 'sneak peeks' of Tarzan would be so good


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, we didn't particularly study them but subcultures in general and they were an example for a contemporary subculture. The prof even had pics of people in skinny jeans and full beards.
> We talked about a few of the others as well. Like mentioned Mods and Rockers, hippies, hooligans, hip-hopper and skaters, chavs. It's just interesting to see how it developed over the decades.
> 
> *You'd be allowed in but of course you wouldn't be as cool.*



But by the bizarre logic of fashion, wouldn't my being basically the only one wearing red LL Bean boots make me the 'cool' fashion forward one? I could be a trend setter! 



Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah, yes a definite 'No!'  a*nd he could have cut them shorter*
> 
> Eta: Buckeye, tku for the SDCC news, a few *'sneak peeks'* of Tarzan would be so good



Yes, if he was going to go for this look, he might as well have gone all the way and gone much shorter. 

I'm not asking for much in regards to Tarzan, not being a year out from release, but a pic or two of Alex in character would be nice.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know I didn't even realise until you guys mentioned it that he had cut-offs on. And...oh lawd...no..lol. Not digging her dress either. The fabric looks cheap.

On the plus side, at least the fashion seems a bit more organic than the styling of Coachella. Small mercies.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know I didn't even realise until you guys mentioned it that he had cut-offs on. And...*oh lawd...no..lol. Not digging her dress either*. The fabric looks cheap.
> 
> On the plus side, at least the *fashion seems a bit more organic* than the styling of Coachella. Small mercies.




See, now I'm hoping that since he now has them that he'll continue to wear them! Perhaps to WOW, where we'd presumably get better photos since they know who he is. And he should also just randomly wear the boots as well.
As for her dress, I don't dislike the idea of dresses at festivals, but this one seems not very practical.
Well, there are no flower head wreaths, at least. But I was looking at some of the other photos, and there still seem to be plenty of poseurs. Sadly so.


----------



## merita

oh my.  Not even Alex can make that outfit work.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Mah eyes!  I did not think anything could be worse than the jorts.  But I think we have found it.  Knee high boots + do-it-yourself cut-offs do not a hot man make.  Especially as tall as he is.  I think I worked that look in seventh grade, perhaps with a jaunty waist bag. She's always dressed ridiculously at this thing, so I kind of expected some sort of I-have-to-get-on-Vogues-best-festival-outfit-list-for-the-week outfit.  Him, noo.......


----------



## merita

Trying to give him the benefit....do you think maybe he couldn't get the pants over the boots and decided to cut?  He wore pants at Coachella and it was 100 degrees,


----------



## Zola24

^ As usual, cbla sums up my feelings, perfectly! :giggles:









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> But then I always say that
> 
> Tagged: ....this is just my best excuse so far., Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> ^ As usual, cbla sums up my feelings, perfectly! :giggles:




:giggles:  CBLA stuff almost always makes me smile, I like it. 

I`m leaning towards the theory that he cut off the jeans because he couldnt
pull them over the boots.  
Probably in a hurry as well.


----------



## flake99

RedTopsy said:


> I`m leaning towards the theory that he cut off the jeans because he couldn't pull them over the boots. Probably in a hurry as well.


 

Yes, I want to believe he had no choice due to the mud....you can't do jeans and trainers at Glastonbury it has to be willies ('Hunter' if you're a name slave), maybe he hadn't had the memo, it's his first time faux pas?! 


I really hope we get more pics of him today in new clothing and a smile, can't imagine he watched Kanye last night (awful), hope for his sanity he saw Suede instead! 
UPDATE: just read on http://fashionista.com/2015/06/alexa-chung-glastonbury Alexa was looking forward to seeing Kanye, maybe Alex does have a thing for Kanye too, each to their own I guess but from what I saw on TV last night I thought it was awful


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I want to say there's a pic of him from Coachella 2011 watching Kanye, and I remember it because it surprised me, since even with his bad taste in music he's not mentioned Kanye. But maybe it was a 'I'm here and I'll listen' type of thing.
But I though Alexa did another interview last where she mentioned wanting to see Florence + The Machine. And they saw Hot Chip instead. So perhaps he's being a bad influence on her choices in music


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hot Chip over Florence? No Bueno.


----------



## flake99

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hot Chip over Florence? No Bueno.




Haha!! good gif, totally agree. Florence was brilliant on Friday night how could he want to miss that!


----------



## Santress

I think this is from Friday at *Glastonbury* (June 26, 2015).  Note, the tall Swede trying to be inconspicuous on the right.





(Source:  *ChungAlexa* instagram)

ETA - Yep, it's Friday per Wire.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think that's actually Friday, judging from Pixie's outfit. And he actually posed, well sort of, for pic that she posted on her Instagram? Wow. 
And I note that not everyone in that pic is a slave to Hunter boots!


----------



## OHVamp

One of the things I like about him is he is such a "manboy" about clothes. Honestly, he could be our brother or guy friend who still thinks he's living in a dorm. Can't fit my pants over these Wellies? No prob... snip...snip...snip. Problem solved. Where's the beer? 

Canadian Beavers is the best.


----------



## Santress

Some pics from today (Day 5) of the *Glastenbury Festival* (June 28, 2015, Somerset, UK).  He looks great.

















Source:  *ContactMusic.com*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> One of the things I like about him is he is such a "manboy" about clothes. Honestly, he could be our brother or guy friend who still thinks he's living in a dorm. *Can't fit my pants over these Wellies? No prob... snip...snip...snip. Problem solved. Where's the beer? *
> 
> Canadian Beavers is the best.



Why do I think that's exactly what happened: "These pants don't fit in or over the boots. The pants yesterday fit, but I should really stop wearing the same pants five days in a row. Hmm. Anyone with a pair of scissors?"



Santress said:


> Some pics from today (Day 5) of the *Glastenbury Festival* (June 28, 2015, Somerset, UK).  He looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *ContactMusic.com*



Oh, so now they finally get individual shots of him. Yesterday, with that outfit, would have been much much better! 
And is that another jean jacket?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Why do I think that's exactly what happened: "These pants don't fit in or over the boots. The pants yesterday fit, but I should really stop wearing the same pants five days in a row. Hmm. Anyone with a pair of scissors?"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now they finally get individual shots of him. Yesterday, with that outfit, would have been much much better!
> And is that another jean jacket?



I think Alexa asked some of her fashion friends to give him some new clothes. Maybe she got bored seeing the same t-shirt for four days.


----------



## Santress

^He has great legs but I prefer this look.  Those shorts, no thanks!
Yes, looks like another jean jacket.

HQs/Untagged of Alex at Day 5 of the *Glastonbury Festival* (June 28, 2015, Somerset, UK):




















(Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

Instagram pic from today at *Glastonbury* (June 28, 2015):





Source: *JackGuinness* instagram


----------



## flake99

Thanks for the pics Santress, the mud has even reached the dizzy heights of his jean pockets....


Rio!!


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm so surprised Rios hanging around with all of those losers...


----------



## flake99

hmmmm me too, good to see him enjoying himself though


----------



## Opheliaballs

Yeah especially with what he's been through


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Regarding the Instagram pic: He is a very, very strange goofy man sometimes.  
And I'm glad for it.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I bet he's drunk and high meaning tho alexa was spotted smoking numerous joints


----------



## flake99

Opheliaballs said:


> Yeah especially with what he's been through


I know, poor bloke....maybe he's laughing at them?


Alex needs to get used to lots of 'selfie' pics if he and Alexa continue together, they're all snap happy!


----------



## BagBerry13

Opheliaballs said:


> I'm so surprised Rios hanging around with all of those losers...



I thought the same. It's a bit early going to a thing like that. But I guess everyone has their own pace.


----------



## Chloe302225

Opheliaballs said:


> I bet he's drunk and high meaning tho alexa was spotted smoking numerous joints


 
Alexa is smoking cigarettes not joints. So maybe just the drunk part.


----------



## Greeta129

DOATG missed out on the audience award at EIFF but was voted 3rd out of the top 5 films by the public ...... So still a good result


----------



## Opheliaballs

It's been posted all over Twitter by loads of people who saw her stagger around last night with one in het mouth


----------



## Claer

Gods...as a country girl I love a man in wellies. I wonder if he is glamping. Us locals hate this festival.


----------



## Chloe302225

Opheliaballs said:


> It's been posted all over Twitter by loads of people who saw her stagger around last night with one in het mouth


 
But doesn't mean that she is actually high. Like I said from what I see those are only cigarettes and maybe she was just drunk.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Believe what you want but I believe everyone that saw it


----------



## audiogirl

Why am I not surprised by your opinion?

I think it was just cigarettes. But I also don't care if it was pot. Pot has been decriminalized for years, and is well on its way to becoming legalized. It's just a mild intoxicant. Milder than booze.

And if she was drunk, it's not her usual mode. I think that's why Alex has been looking so rested and healthy. Much less drinking when they're together.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Pot and beer at a music festival? I am shocked, shocked I tell you.




If they went to watch Kanye they probably needed a doobie after seeing him massacre Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Hahahahahaha it was awful wasn't it. Love the blackadder gif btw


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Why am I not surprised by your opinion?
> 
> I think it was just cigarettes. But I also don't care if it was pot. Pot has been *decriminalized* for years, and is well on its way to becoming legalized. It's just a mild intoxicant. Milder than booze.
> 
> And if she was drunk, it's not her usual mode. I think that's why Alex has been looking so rested and healthy. Much less drinking when they're together.



Using the University of The Google, it appears that pot is technically not decriminalized in the UK, though "police enforcements may vary'. I would think that the local law enforcement would be more worried about any outrageously drunken people than people smoking pot.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Pot and beer at a music festival? I am shocked, shocked I tell you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they went to watch Kanye they probably needed a *doobie after seeing him massacre Bohemian Rhapsody*.






Wait, did you actually watch Kanye's performance? Because now I'm worried about you. 

All this, if it's true, seems like so much overwrought faux angstyness over a celeb's girlfriend. JMO.


----------



## Opheliaballs

It's not over here but is at Glastonbury after a few people have died over the years from drug use.

 She should think twice tho as apparently shes a role model to teenage girls.....


----------



## Santress

More & HQ/Untagged from Saturday at *Glastonbury* (June 27, 2015). That cup looks so tiny in his hands.














(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Wait, did you actually watch Kanye's performance? Because now I'm worried about you.
> 
> All this, if it's true, seems like so much overwrought faux angstyness over a celeb's girlfriend. JMO.



I saw enough to make my ears bleed like Northman on a two-day insomnia jag.


----------



## BagBerry13

Opheliaballs said:


> It's not over here but is at Glastonbury after a few people have died over the years from drug use.
> 
> She should think twice tho as apparently *shes a role model to teenage girls*.....



Mate, I'd slap my teenage daughter twice if she were her role model! :weird:


----------



## Opheliaballs

I know I would do the same, I had girls message me because I slagged her off they told me she's a perfect role model all I could reply is WTF


----------



## RedTopsy

Posts about Alexa should be in her own thread here at the forum.


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexa-chung-900340.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Red, I get where you're coming from but likewise when there are some positive Alexa-only comments that slip through, unless it turns into a multi-post discussion on Alexa alone...we need to be fair IMHO.


----------



## audiogirl

Opheliaballs said:


> It's not over here but is at Glastonbury after a few people have died over the years from drug use.
> 
> She should think twice tho as apparently shes a role model to teenage girls.....



People die from drug use. Just not pot use. Unless they have a car accident or fall asleep and set their houses on fire. And those problems happen with booze too.

Now stronger narcotics and misuse of prescription drugs can kill.

I suspect teens have plenty of exposure to pot use, besides Alexa's purported use.


----------



## AB Negative

That dress looks like a 50's bride's maid dress that was cut off at the arm and hem.  Hideous.  Fashionista?  Maybe that is where Alex got the scissors?


Alex looks great.  I am glad he is keeping some of the Tarzan bulk.


Kanye?   Thumbs down.


----------



## RedTopsy

Free, I agree. 

Nice to see new pics of Alex from Glastonbury, 
goofy and looking good.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> That dress looks like a 50's bride's maid dress that was cut off at the arm and hem.  Hideous.  Fashionista?  Maybe that is where Alex got the scissors?
> 
> 
> Alex looks great. * I am glad he is keeping some of the Tarzan bulk.*
> 
> 
> Kanye?   Thumbs down.



I am too, though I wouldn't be surprised if he's had to keep a lot of it because of the occasional reshoot. His stunt double posted a pic three weeks ago with the tags  
#tarzan#reshoots
https://instagram.com/p/3i6zsQvS4X/?taken-by=slaughterstunts


I wouldn't be surprised if Alex spent the week between LAFF and EIFF doing some reshoots.

And now that five weeks have past since WOE finished filming I wonder how post production is going on that.
And what is next role is going to be, etc. The usual career 'concerns'. 


*https://instagram.com/explore/tags/reshoots/*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Another funny pic from *Glastonbury 2015*:





&#8220;Three non blondes.&#8221;

-*JackGuinness* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks for all the pics Santress! 

Is that Poppy Delevingne and her husband? He's certainly got a new crowd here. Wonder where his usual posse is at.


----------



## audiogirl

They're not in England anyway. If he makes it to WOW, we'll see some of them.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the pics Santress!
> 
> Is that Poppy Delevingne and her husband? He's certainly got a new crowd here. *Wonder where his usual posse is at.*



Busy working?!?!? :wondering


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> Busy working?!?!? :wondering



I bet they beat themselves up everyday because they're not able to hang with Grimshaw and the 25 year old hipsters.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I just want him to hang with Fares. (Fares is tre' attractive) but Fares is busy 

In the meantime I can hope those shorts hit the bin.


----------



## jooa

@Ms Kiah They don't have to  ... they're doing the same with 25-old hipsters in Sweden


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks for all the pics Santress!
> 
> Is that Poppy Delevingne and her husband? He's certainly got a new crowd here. Wonder where his usual posse is at.



Fares is finishing filming the latest Department Q film. 
In England I'm not surprised that he's around her friends since that's still 'home' for her. And even though he filmed Tarzan there, it wasn't as if he had a lot of time to socialize. In NYC he has friends and they have mutual friends.
I'm presuming sooner rather than later she'll visit Stockholm, and get to meet the seemingly hundreds of family members and friends.

ETA: No, he needs to keep the shorts! Simply because they're so atrocious! If only he had a certain sweatshirt to pair them with!


----------



## Ms Kiah

jooa said:


> @Ms Kiah They don't have to  ... they're doing the same with 25-old hipsters in Sweden



Are they as bad as Grimshaw? Please tell me because my opinion of them will plummet as well.


----------



## merita

Ms Kiah said:


> I bet they beat themselves up everyday because they're not able to hang with Grimshaw and the 25 year old hipsters.


The hipsters are cringeworthy.  But hey, he's having fun.


----------



## Santress

I don't think I've posted these ones yet.
More fan photos from the *EIFF*...

Another set from *Fiona* (via our friends at the ASkars Video Blog):

From the Q&A held for *Diary* on June 22, 2015:























More pictures from Edinburgh International Film Festival sent by Fiona Longmuir Irving. Thank you so much for sharing Fiona 

http://askarsvideoblog.tumblr.com/post/122320600551


----------



## Santress

More pics from *Gemma*:

From the Q&A for* Diary* on June 23, 2015:








#AlexanderSkarsgard Q&A with fans! 

https://twitter.com/Gem_kc/status/613625633487355904


----------



## jooa

Ms Kiah said:


> Are they as bad as Grimshaw? Please tell me because my opinion of them will plummet as well.


I don't know Grimshaw (and his work, whatever it is) and I don't know people (and their work, whatever they're doing) with whom Alex and his friends hang out in Sweden ... but judging by the random pics or by articles on Swedish internet sites some seem very very hipsterish


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I just want him to hang with Fares. (Fares is tre' attractive) but Fares is busy
> 
> In the meantime I can hope those shorts hit the bin.


I forgot about Fares. He's my fave Alex bud. I figure if he was available, they'd hang out somewhere. I'd love to see him too. 


I liked the shorts. I'm in a very tiny minority.


----------



## RedTopsy

I don`t mind Alex hanging out with the english hipsters 
and we get some interesting, hot pics of him.


----------



## audiogirl

I didn't expect anything different about his companions.at Glasto. He's not in LA, NYC, or Söder. The available crowd will vary with geography and timing.

He's a hipster. He'll probably hang with hipsters, especially at music festivals. But we all know he has a lot of friends, and not all of them are hipsters. They're rather eclectic actually.

ETA Lovely goofy and hot pics.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I just want him to hang with Fares. (Fares is tre' attractive) but Fares is busy
> 
> In the meantime I can hope those shorts hit the bin.



Yeeeahh Fares!! I like Fares especially after he got that haircut. It suits him very well.



audiogirl said:


> I didn't expect anything different about his companions.at Glasto. He's not in LA, NYC, or Söder. The available crowd will vary with geography and timing.
> 
> He's a hipster. He'll probably hang with hipsters, especially at music festivals. But we all know he has a lot of friends, *and not all of them are hipsters.* They're rather eclectic actually.
> 
> ETA Lovely goofy and hot pics.



True. Some of them are also hippie-ish (Swedish Surfer Dude) and others are just normal people (can't think of examples here).


----------



## Santress

From twitter today (June 30, 2015), a new trailer for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...film-at-edinburgh-film-festival-10356171.html

via

"Brand new trailer for Diary of a Teenage Girl after @edfilmfest win @vertigofilms @bdpowley http://******/1GWZTdJ." 

https://twitter.com/standardshowbiz/status/615922597268566017


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Santress  Lv the new Tdoatg trailer 

I was just browsing through my tracked tags when I came across this, (lv Billie Piper), where's Wally!?, (top rhs, lol) http://cdn1-www.thefashionspot.com/...ry-2015/billie-piper-2015glastonbury-day4.jpg


----------



## Zola24

Tdoatg promo - untagged 





characteristicallyexuberant

And a lovely edit and s/caps 





beaufortplace






















santress / continues / . . .


----------



## Zola24

santress / continued / . . .

































> santress:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård in the new trailer released on June 30, 2015 for The Diary of a Teenage Girl.  Watch it HERE! http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...film-at-edinburgh-film-festival-10356171.html
> 
> Source:  My Caps, Trailer Video:  London Evening Standard via StandardShowbiz twitter


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, for the pretty.

*VertigoFilmsUK* has now released the UK trailer for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* on YouTube (July 1, 2015):


----------



## Santress

Another pic of Alex promoting *DOATG* in London (June 25, 2015):





&#8220;Here I am posing with Alexander Skarsgard and Bel Powley. #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl.&#8221; 

-*EmptyScreens* twitter

https://twitter.com/EmptyScreens/status/616202094501101568


----------



## Santress

One more from *EIFF*:

From June 22, 2015:





#DiaryofaTeenageGirl #Edinburgh @Filmhouse brilliant night, thank you for getting Alex! 

-*Jeana_Ribena* twitter 

https://twitter.com/jeana_ribena/status/613094586634883072


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress and Zola for trailer and great pics.  
I like this new trailer better than the first one.
and I want to see this film *now*, 
but it`s a long wait ahead, 
hopefully it will be released in Sweden 25 September (according to IMDb)
but who knows if it`s in SF-cinema across the country.


----------



## Henares

All of you are s fantastic, amazing, 
Santress, you´re like a _tsunami_ of info!!!
Zola, I love the last pics. Thank you!!!
These days it´s very hot in MadridI´m the guilty since I saw the pics from LA Festival to the last one


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola, for the pretty. 'smile1:
> 
> VertigoFilmsUK has now released the UK trailer for The Diary of a Teenage Girl on YouTube (July 1, 2015):
> 
> hf-Rmg0f1WU



Tku Santress  those are lovely s/caps  tku for the yt, and the fan pix, too  




RedTopsy said:


> Thank you Santress and Zola for trailer and great pics.
> I like this new trailer better than the first one.
> and I want to see this film now,
> but it`s a long wait ahead,
> hopefully it will be released in Sweden 25 September (according to IMDb)
> but who knows if it`s in SF-cinema across the country. 'thinkin:



Yes, Red I also like the UK trailer so much better too, much more interesting  even if I wasn't an AS fan, I'd be very likely to suggest Tdoatg for a girls' night out based on that trailer  Keeping my fingers crossed for a wide release in Sweden 




Henares said:


> 'ty'ty'ty:
> All of you are so fantastic, amazing, 'hugs:
> Santress, you´re like a tsunami of info!!!
> Zola, I love the last pics. Thank you!!!
> These days it´s very hot in Madrid 'sunshine:I´m the guilty since I saw the pics from LA Festival to the last one 'sweatdrop'faint:



Hola Henares, yes even as a 70's sleaze, Alex still looks so adorable  and those prem photos 
And yes, it is very hot here too  I hope we get some thunderstorms later


----------



## Zola24

Some fab gifs ;D





























beaufortplace


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola and Santress


----------



## Zola24

Tku2 Sussan  some more 
















beaufortplace

and because of img limits, (grr!), I'll have to post the other set separately


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


Tku fabulous gif makers :'D


----------



## a_sussan

Love it.. just one thing that disturbs me, he looks so like my father in the 70's with that porn-stach... lol..


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Love it.. just one thing that disturbs me, he looks so like my father in the 70's with that porn-stach... lol..



^ Oooh! That is disturbing :giggles:


----------



## Henares

I'm melting!!!!!! Thank you Zola. 
I love him though he's wearing a bone over his head and...anything else.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> I'm melting!!!!!! Thank you Zola.
> I love him though he's wearing a bone over his head and...anything else.



Oh Henares  you are a sweetie  Yes, it's so warm I'm sticking to my keyboard - think I'm just gonna have ice cream for dinner  and the less Alex wears the better  (Tries not to think about what Alex is wearing/(or not,) in London right now! )


----------



## Henares

"Naked, always naked" 
If he were here, he´s wearing a loincloth, sure. (Opcional the rain boots of Glastonbury)
Besos y abrazos, guapas.


----------



## Henares

Henares said:


> "Naked, always naked"
> If he were here, he´s wearing a loincloth, sure. (Opcional the rain boots of Glastonbury)
> Besos y abrazos, guapas.


I like very much this proverb.


----------



## Henares

My apoligies! I don´t want to repeat this!


----------



## flake99

https://instagram.com/p/4m9qY3htX2/?taken-by=sgonzalezr83


Can't tell how recent this actually is....


----------



## Zola24

^ It was originally tweeted yesterday, https://twitter.com/apearcey/status/616323293675683840/photo/1
Some sort of credit to the original tweet would have been nice, or maybe it's just me? Idk!? 
Eta: No, still think I'm right, especially as the originator was kind enough to share her photos when asked.


----------



## Henares

Thanks so much Flake and Zola.
Alex,
I don´t like how  they use "anorexic" for all the thin persons. This adjective describes an illness and they (or we) must be respectful of this.
I have a friend as thin as Alexa. My friend is  pretty and she eats a lot.
Alex likes the thin girls. It´s obvius.


----------



## Zola24

^ Exactly! We are all different shapes, sizes, and colours - it's how someone is on the inside that really matters 


Eta: Oh and Henares, I don't want this to come out wrong, but if you want to change, or add to, one of your posts after you have made it, as long as it is within 2 hours, you can use the 'edit' button. That is all  Although when it's hectic around here, it's often better to make a new post entirely


----------



## Henares

Thank you, Zola. 
The next time I´m going to practice
But,  I don´t  find "edit" I feel a little bit "silly"
"Magic... XXL" or somethng like this..., Joe Manganiello in this? 
I´m jealous.  This film is released here, and the Alex´s films, who knows! 
At last! Thanks Zola, again.
I have found it.


----------



## VampFan

DOATG is showing at the East End Film Festival today and on the 5th. The review they posted sounds familiar:



> Powley as the lead carries it with a sure-handedness that feeds into Minnie and spurs on much of her progressive attitude and actions. Wiig and Skarsgård are equally impressive, the latter of which handed a difficult task - one that he always has under his grasp. Heller has made a timeless film about finding oneself. The act of coming of age is scary, daunting and sore on the mind, yet it's one that allows us to define who we are.



http://www.cine-vue.com/2015/06/edinburgh-2015-diary-of-teenage-girl.html

More praise for the movie:



> Also in the July/August 2015 issue, Amy Taubin: I teach a film and feminism course at New Yorks School of Visual Arts. I always show Catherine Breillats Fat Girl or 36 Fillette, which every year prompts some students to inquire if there are any movies without subtitles that nail adolescent female sexuality without exploiting it. I can now point to the revelatory and revolutionary The Diary of a Teenage Girl.



https://www.fandor.com/keyframe/daily-film-comment-chiseler


----------



## flake99

Zola24 said:


> ^ It was originally tweeted yesterday, https://twitter.com/apearcey/status/616323293675683840/photo/1
> Some sort of credit to the original tweet would have been nice, or maybe it's just me? Idk!? Eta: No, still think I'm right, especially as the originator was kind enough to share her photos when asked.




Thanks Zola, I didn't have time to check further this morning but I agree seeing as she calls herself a 'fan', if she's going to share the pic she should credit the original source. I would have done if I realised, sorry if I've committed a blogging fail


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Flake & Vamp.

More from *EIFF 2015*:

From June 22, 2015:





Photographer:  *Ivon Bartholomew*

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-33317008#7








&#8220;When you meet that one celebrity you never thought you would @SaraaCarlin #whos cheesing #alexander skarsgard.&#8221; 

-*bafferrrr* twitter 

https://twitter.com/bafferrrr/status/616645807169740800

From June 23, 2015:





&#8220;Rolling out the red carpet for all the stars... and for us to take selfies.&#8221; 

-*laurieeeeturner* instagram 




&#8220;@bdpowley saw the screening of TDOATG and it was so good.  Great true representation of teenage girls. Well done! 

The only photo I got but he is so lovely :3 #AlexanderSkarsgard.&#8221; 

-*halfwitness* twitter 

https://twitter.com/halfwitness/status/613838443915952128

https://twitter.com/halfwitness/status/613839844603768834


----------



## mik1986

Hi there everyone !!!!!! Just popped in to say "Hi". My place of work has been bananas/crazy lately and I can barely catch my breath. Thank goodness I will be off from work tomorrow and sipping Mojitos and Margaritas on a boat with friends . I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend!!!


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> DOATG is showing at the East End Film Festival today and on the 5th. The review they posted sounds familiar:
> 
> cine-vue.com/2015/06/edinburgh-2015-diary-of-teenage-girl.html
> 
> More praise for the movie:
> 
> fandor.com/keyframe/daily-film-comment-chiseler



Tku for the EEFF news, and I lvd the fandor quote, it's so good to know that Tdoatg is already considered to be iconic 




flake99 said:


> Thanks Zola, I didn't have time to check further this morning but I agree seeing as she calls herself a 'fan', if she's going to share the pic she should credit the original source. I would have done if I realised, sorry if I've committed a blogging fail



Oh don't worry, there was no malice meant. You're not the first, won't be the last, and hey, it could be me tomorrow, eek!  




Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola, Flake & Vamp.
> 
> More from *EIFF 2015*:



Tku for the lovely photos  These recent Tdoatg prems have been the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hi there everyone 'hugs:!!!!!! Just popped in to say "Hi". My place of work has been bananas/crazy lately and I can barely catch my breath. Thank goodness I will be off from work tomorrow and sipping Mojitos and Margaritas on a boat with friends . I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend!!!



Hiya Mik  I was just thinking about you today  (Hah, it must be all the Magic Mike talk, lol). You have a lovely 4 July weekend on a boat with your friends, n'drinks, n'all my friend &#9829;x


----------



## Santress

Mik!

Another one to add to the _Undercover ASkars_ at *Glastonbury 2015* collection:





"@fifibrown glasto game is so big I don't even know how to explain it! https://instagram.com/p/4pN--WMbKB/."

Source:  *PixieGeldof* instagram and *PixieGeldof1* twitter

https://twitter.com/pixiegeldof1/status/616676752585322496


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  I was just thinking about you today  (Hah, it must be all the Magic Mike talk, lol). You have a lovely 4 July weekend on a boat with your friends, n'drinks, n'all my friend &#9829;x


Hiya Zola and thank you .Hee hee, my friends and I plan to squeeze in seeing "Magic Mike XXL" with my Cuppa Joe this weekend.


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Mik!
> 
> Another one to add to the _Undercover ASkars_ at *Glastonbury 2015* collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "@fifibrown glasto game is so big I don't even know how to explain it! https://instagram.com/p/4pN--WMbKB/."
> 
> Source:  *PixieGeldof* instagram and *PixieGeldof1* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/pixiegeldof1/status/616676752585322496





Hi Santress!


----------



## flake99

Santress said:


> Another one to add to the _Undercover ASkars_ at *Glastonbury 2015* collection:
> "@fifibrown glasto game is so big I don't even know how to explain it! https://instagram.com/p/4pN--WMbKB/."
> Source:  *PixieGeldof* instagram and *PixieGeldof1* twitter
> https://twitter.com/pixiegeldof1/status/616676752585322496


 

Thanks for the pics Santress, at least we have evidence now he had more than one or two changes of clothes at Glastonbury!!



Zola24 said:


> Oh don't worry, there was no malice meant. You're not the first, won't be the last, and hey, it could be me tomorrow, eek!


 
Thank you, everyday is a school day eh?!


----------



## a_sussan

Hi Mik.. hope you enjoy your time and drinks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Santress  Lv the new Tdoatg trailer
> 
> I was just browsing through my tracked tags when I came across this, (lv Billie Piper), where's Wally!?, (top rhs, lol) http://cdn1-www.thefashionspot.com/...ry-2015/billie-piper-2015glastonbury-day4.jpg



Wait, someone was wearing white shoes at Glastonbury!? I'm surprised they weren't kicked out! /snark



a_sussan said:


> Love it.. just one thing that disturbs me, he looks so like my father in the 70's with that porn-stach... lol..



Last week a friend posted a throwback Thursday pic of her Dad, from the early 70's. He had the hair style and the 'stache like Monroe. And shorts that could have come from the Village People's wardrobe. It was frightening. 



Zola24 said:


> ^ It was originally tweeted yesterday, https://twitter.com/apearcey/status/616323293675683840/photo/1
> Some sort of credit to the original tweet would have been nice, or maybe it's just me? Idk!?
> Eta: No, still think I'm right, especially as the originator was kind enough to share her photos when asked.



He's wearing gym attire, pity the person taking the creeper shot couldn't have gotten a stalky photo of him running or whatever he was doing. And, better shorts than the ones he created at Glasto.



VampFan said:


> DOATG is showing at the East End Film Festival today and on the 5th. The review they posted sounds familiar:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cine-vue.com/2015/06/edinburgh-2015-diary-of-teenage-girl.html
> 
> More praise for the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fandor.com/keyframe/daily-film-comment-chiseler



The first one isn't new, the second one is definitely new. I like it, I like the idea of DOATG being taught in a class, it amuses me for some reason.



mik1986 said:


> Hi there everyone !!!!!! Just popped in to say "Hi". My place of work has been bananas/crazy lately and I can barely catch my breath. Thank goodness I will be off from work tomorrow and sipping Mojitos and Margaritas on a boat with friends . I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend!!!



Howdy! I hope you enjoy your weekend and the movie!


----------



## mary12345

alexa c is at a Gallery Event today wonder if we will see a pic of her & Skars??


----------



## AB Negative

Thanks for all the lovely postings from Santress and Zola.


Mik, going to see Joe this weekend also.  Saw him interviewed on Kelly and Michael and he came across great.  He used to interview arrogantly in the past, but he was loveable and hot and sweet in this show.  Look it up!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> alexa c is at a Gallery Event today wonder if we will see a pic of her & Skars??



This was a work event for her, she was a cohost, so it doesn't surprise me that he'd not be there. 
And happy birthday to My Skarsgard! Perhaps Alex makes it home to celebrate his mom's birthday.


----------



## Henares

Happy birthday to My Skarsgard!!!!
I wish Alex were with her and his family!!!
Thanks Buckeye for this info.!!!!
Thanks Santress always!!! 
Abrazos para todas.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy birthday to My!


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex with Alexa at a pub in London


----------



## Chloe302225

More


----------



## Chloe302225

Another


----------



## Chloe302225

Last


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus & Chloe.

Full article and pic set of Alexa & AC (July 1, 2015, London):

Alexa Chung looks effortlessly chic in a floral flock as she's spotted on a rare date with Alexander Skarsgård at a London pub

By HELEN TURNBULL FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 3 July 2015 | UPDATED: 3 July 2015

Alexa Chung famously admitted she's a 'nightmare to date'.
But things seem to be going smoothly between her and new boyfriend Alexander Skarsgård.

The genetically-blessed couple were spotted in deep conversation in a London pub as they enjoyed a rare date in public on Wednesday.

Streetstyle icon Alexa, 31, looked effortlessly chic in a navy and cream floral frock as she chatted to her man and sipped on a drink.

The model turned TV presenter wore her hair in her classic signature style - straight and in a side parting.

Alexa offered a glimpse of her famous pins as she crossed her legs in the mini dress.

Zoolander actor Alexander opted for a casual ensemble which consisted of a grey T-shirt and a similar shade of trousers.

The couple appeared to be in deep conversation with Alexa placing a relaxed arm on her man.

As the pair's discussion progressed, the fashion pin-up became more and more animated.

Alexa played the supportive girlfriend and placed a reassuring arm around Alexander's back.

This is only the second time the twosome have been pictured together in public since June.

The British Style Award-winner and the 38-year-old went public with their romance by putting on an amorous display in Brooklyn Botanical Gardens in Prospect Park, New York, last month.

Alexa and Alexander appeared very touchy-feely as they enjoyed a romantic stroll in the pretty gardens. 

She looked to have found a new photographer and Alexander a new muse as he was spotted snapping the fashion designer in pictures that later appeared on her Instagram page.

Following the photoshoot, they basked in the sun and their new-found love and Alexa was seen lying on Alexander, resting her head on his chest.

The couple are yet to make their red-carpet debut together and on Thursday night Alexa chose to attend the annual Serpentine Gallery summer party without her love interest.

The impeccably-dressed star courted attention by stepping out in a Christopher Kane 'orgy' dress, similar to the style FKA twigs wore to the Met Ball in May.

















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...490&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Santress

New HQ promo pic of Alex and Bel in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:

Source:  *Metro.co.uk*

http://metro.co.uk/2015/07/03/exclu...278560/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## tcc19

Also in London


----------



## OHVamp

Holy Carp! How can a photo as controversial as seducing a teenage girl be so freaking hot? I guess I'll just have to deal with it by imaging it's my younger self in the pix.  

*I'm joking of course.

_______
Thanks Santress for the pix.

_______
Zoolander? Really? I know it's an article from the UK, but that is the best they can come up with about Alex? Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## tcc19

This movie reminds of Lolita


----------



## OHVamp

It does, tcc19. I liked the version with Jeremy Irons a lot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

tcc19 said:


> *Also in London*
> 
> View attachment 3053369



Please don't forget to credit your source! This was linked to early yesterday morning, BTW.



OHVamp said:


> Holy Carp! How can a photo as controversial as seducing a teenage girl be so freaking hot? I guess I'll just have to deal with it by imaging it's my younger self in the pix.
> 
> *I'm joking of course.
> 
> _______
> Thanks Santress for the pix.
> 
> _______
> *Zoolander? Really? I know it's an article from the UK,* but that is the best they can come up with about Alex? Tsk. Tsk.



The Daily Mail showing why they're the Daily Fail.



Regarding the Lolita comparison, here's an excerpt from an article that was quoted yesterday by VampFan:


     This description might bring to mind Stanley Kubricks adaptation of Vladimir Nabokovs _Lolita_,  in which the nymphet is some five years older than in the novel, and  as played by Sue Lyon, has much in common, despite her blonde  all-American beauty, with the ironic attitude and the brash yet  vulnerable demeanor of Minnie in both film and book. The huge difference  between the two novels and the two films is that the point of view (the  first-person narration) in Nabokov and Kubrick is male (belonging to  Humbert Humbert), which means that Lolita is always and only an object  of his desire, whereas _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ is Minnies  story as she knows it from her own experience of coming of age. And  Minnie is far more generous in her assessment of the crucial people in  her life than is Humbert. The misogyny in Nabokov and Kubricks _Lolita_  has less to do with a mans affair with an underage girl than with his  hatred and disgust for her middle-aged mother. Minnie has her moments of  hating her mom and Monroe, but in the end she makes no moral  judgmentsshe simply moves on, knowing that shes outgrown them both.  (As proof that my comparison between both Gloeckner and Hellers _The Diary of a __Teenage Girl_ and those masterpieces of perverse patriarchal desire, _Lolita_  the film and the novel, is not off the wall, I offer the fact that  whereas in Gloeckners novel, Minnies mother is referred to only as  Mom, in Hellers film, she is Mom to her daughters and Charlotte to  everyone elseCharlotte being the name of Lolitas mother on the page  and on the screen.)
      Thus when a guy during a post-screening Q&A at Sundance began by labeling _The Diary of a __Teenage Girl_ a story about pedophilia, many in the audience responded with laughter.

http://www.filmcomment.com/article/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-marielle-heller


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Please don't forget to credit your source! This was linked to early yesterday morning, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Mail showing why they're the Daily Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the Lolita comparison, here's an excerpt from an article that was quoted yesterday by VampFan:
> 
> 
> This description might bring to mind Stanley Kubricks adaptation of Vladimir Nabokovs _Lolita_,  in which the nymphet is some five years older than in the novel, and  as played by Sue Lyon, has much in common, despite her blonde  all-American beauty, with the ironic attitude and the brash yet  vulnerable demeanor of Minnie in both film and book. The huge difference  between the two novels and the two films is that the point of view (the  first-person narration) in Nabokov and Kubrick is male (belonging to  Humbert Humbert), which means that Lolita is always and only an object  of his desire, whereas _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ is Minnies  story as she knows it from her own experience of coming of age. And  Minnie is far more generous in her assessment of the crucial people in  her life than is Humbert. The misogyny in Nabokov and Kubricks _Lolita_  has less to do with a mans affair with an underage girl than with his  hatred and disgust for her middle-aged mother. Minnie has her moments of  hating her mom and Monroe, but in the end she makes no moral  judgmentsshe simply moves on, knowing that shes outgrown them both.  (As proof that my comparison between both Gloeckner and Hellers _The Diary of a __Teenage Girl_ and those masterpieces of perverse patriarchal desire, _Lolita_  the film and the novel, is not off the wall, I offer the fact that  whereas in Gloeckners novel, Minnies mother is referred to only as  Mom, in Hellers film, she is Mom to her daughters and Charlotte to  everyone elseCharlotte being the name of Lolitas mother on the page  and on the screen.)
> Thus when a guy during a post-screening Q&A at Sundance began by labeling _The Diary of a __Teenage Girl_ a story about pedophilia, many in the audience responded with laughter.
> 
> http://www.filmcomment.com/article/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-marielle-heller


BC, in this case, my favorite point (even if it is the Daily Mail) was their gentle treatment of his lack of wardrobe:

"opted for a casual ensemble which consisted of a grey T-shirt and a similar shade of trousers."

He didn't opt for sh-t. He has nothing but a casual ensemble packed at all times. Unless the sponsor (CK, Tom Ford, the Met Ball) requires, he has nothing but that..  thank whatever celestial bodies above that he didn't use the park outing to repeat those horrid jorts (not to be confused with his equally awful sworts noticed in his What Maisie Knew shooting days..)  And a pox on all of you wishing to see that scissor-built abomination with a sharp-toothed sweatshirt companion!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> BC, in this case, my favorite point (even if it is the Daily Mail) was their gentle treatment of his lack of wardrobe:
> 
> "opted for a casual ensemble which consisted of a grey T-shirt and a similar shade of trousers."
> 
> He didn't opt for sh-t. He has nothing but a casual ensemble packed at all times. Unless the sponsor (CK, Tom Ford, the Met Ball) requires, he has nothing but that..  thank whatever celestial bodies above that he didn't use the park outing to repeat those horrid jorts (not to be confused with his equally awful sworts noticed in his What Maisie Knew shooting days..)  And a pox on all of you wishing to see that scissor-built abomination with a sharp-toothed sweatshirt companion!!



Lol... but what do you really think Squirrel? I would die of laughter if once, just once, current day Skars let that damn shark top out for another run 

PS: see you tomorrow gal, when we go-a-finding fun in Los Angeles


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.  Hope you are having a great time, Free & Squirrel!

HQ/Untagged from July 1, 2015 in London:


























(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)


----------



## Henares

Ohhhh!!!! Thank you girls!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> BC, in this case, my favorite point (even if it is the Daily Mail) was their gentle treatment of his lack of wardrobe:
> 
> "opted for a casual ensemble which consisted of a grey T-shirt and a similar shade of trousers."
> 
> He didn't opt for sh-t. He has nothing but a casual ensemble packed at all times. Unless the sponsor (CK, Tom Ford, the Met Ball) requires, he has nothing but that..  thank whatever celestial bodies above that he didn't use the park outing to repeat those horrid jorts (not to be confused with his equally awful sworts noticed in his What Maisie Knew shooting days..)  And a pox on all of you wishing to see that scissor-built abomination with a *sharp-toothed sweatshirt companion!!*



And I harbor an eternal hope that some truly devoted (or demented) fan will gift him with a replica of said sweatshirt.

I do wish he'd bring the outfit back, from his 1998 photoshoot with Bjore Thuresson, where he's wearing the pink slacks and the Guess shirt. (Which I'm too tired to look for better pics or download the ones I can find to Photobucket or wherever where I can upload them here).

And wasn't in this time frame  that he had the ski hat with his name on the front? 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye. * Hope you are having a great time, Free & Squirrel!*
> 
> HQ/Untagged from July 1, 2015 in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* Tumblr)



The man in purple in the second pic, that profile almost looks like Jack McBrayer.

Have fun Free and Squirrel!


----------



## Madleiine

It is Jack, he was there with them.


----------



## Kitkath70

That's definitely Jack.  Good catch


----------



## Henares

Oh, Yes, Good catch!!!!
And he is with his gray converse too.


----------



## flake99

and Jack seems to be talking to Aimee Phillips  & Ian Chaloner who are two of AC's friends from the hipster tribe....
...p.s how can those people grocery shop with a Swedish Viking.... JUST THERE!!


----------



## merita

flake99 said:


> and Jack seems to be talking to Aimee Phillips  & Ian Chaloner who are two of AC's friends from the hipster tribe....
> ...p.s how can those people grocery shop with a Swedish Viking.... JUST THERE!!


 
I hope Fares arrives on the scene soon.


----------



## flake99

Me too....where's the Fares?


----------



## a_sussan

Probably in Denmark shooting a film. That was the last info I got about Fares.

https://m.facebook.com/AfdelingQFilmene


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Probably in Denmark shooting a film. That was the last info I got about Fares.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/AfdelingQFilmene



Thanks for the link, I didn't even think to look for a FB page for it. I do wish Sundance, which has the US distribution rights, would do something about actually distributing them.
They started filming the first week of May, and were supposed to film for 8 weeks, so they should be finishing filming about any day now.
We most certainly need more Fares. And Alex has gone ninja again. 

And Jerry Weintraub, who was one of the Tarzan producers, has died:

http://deadline.com/2015/07/jerry-weintraub-dead-karate-kid-oceans-eleven-producer-1201471301/


----------



## Santress

Good catch, Buckeye & Mad.
Thanks, Sus.

This fan pic was shared this morning on instagram (July 7, 2015).  Not sure when this one is from.

The person who posted it listed their location as Little House Mayfair, which is a private club/restaurant and self-described "sibling club" to Soho House London.

Alex's hair and outfit (plus the *WMK* reference) seem from when he was promoting *What Maisie Knew * (maybe May 17, 2013, LA?) or The East though.





"All lies. His neck had no holes!! You know that I know that Maisie totally knew, didn't she, #EricNorthman? #AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #MaloneSouliers."

-*royluwolt *instagram


----------



## Madleiine

Looks like when he promoted what Maisie knew, I remember his hair and clothes from that time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That pic looks like it's from two years ago, when he was briefly in London, probably for Tarzan stuff. Same outfit, same hair. Plus the restaurant is in London.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24927386&postcount=10185


I love Google Translate. Looking at the Adelfing Q FB page, the post from this morning indicates that they finished filming on Friday:

Dennis Knudsen gør *Fares* og Nikolaj klar til den sidste  dag med optagelser på FLASKEPOST FRA P i fredags. Nu venter det store  efterarbejde inden filmen lander i biograferne til februar.

Google Translate interpreted Fares not as a name but meaning more like airplane or train fares, so came up with this:

Dennis Knudsen does *Priceline* and Nikolaj ready for the last day of shooting on Flaskepost Friday. Now waiting for the great work before the movie lands in theaters in February.

http://tinyurl.com/nhe5fda


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the new photos and info, and I know I'm late but I hope you had fun in LA Squirrel and Free  

^ Buckeye, I lv your new avi  and your sleuthing skills 

Newly announced, Melbourne FF 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> Hey, Melbourne, Australia fans - THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL is coming to a film fest in your your city! Plays Aug. 8 & 12 at the Comedy Theatre
> 
> &#8220;An emotionally honest and refreshingly liberated coming-of-age tale set in the golden-hued and drug-soaked San Francisco of the 1970s.&#8221; &#8211; Film Comment
> 
> It&#8217;s 1976 and 15-year-old Minnie Goetze has just had sex for the first time: with her mother&#8217;s boyfriend (&#8220;the handsomest man in the world&#8221! And she really liked it. Thus catapulted into her adolescent journey of sexual awakening and empowerment, aspiring artist Minnie documents her discoveries on audiocassette in intimate and unapologetic detail.
> 
> Adapting Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s acclaimed graphic novel, debut writer/director Marielle Heller has created a non-judgemental, funny and provocative film. Newcomer Bel Powley is breathtaking as Minnie &#8211; growing up before our eyes &#8211; with Kristen Wiig, Christopher Meloni and Alexander Skarsgård in particular terrific in support.
> 
> Visually enlivened by colourful, creative animation, this winner of the Grand Prix of the Generation 14+ International Jury at Berlin is as hilariously poignant as it is unsettlingly authentic.
> 
> &#8220;A genuine portrayal of youthful femininity, with its angst, pitfalls, trappings and secret joys &#8230; Bel Powley gives a career-breaking performance, exuding both raging hormones, swift intelligence and insecurity.&#8221; &#8211; Senses of Cinema
> 
> D/S Marielle Heller. P Miranda Bailey, Anne Carey, Bert Hamelinck, Madeline Samit, Dist Sony Pictures
> 
> Source - get tickets http://miff.com.au/program/film/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## Henares

Thank you, thank you!!!
When I was reading "..._and Alexader Skarsgard in particular terrific support"_  :cry:
Then, I remembered  that "terrific" is a "false friends". In spanish, it´s like "terrorífico", "terrifying". So, if his performance is "genial", "fenomenal", "estupeda", I´m happy.
I agree wiht Zola, I love your new avatar, Buckeye.


----------



## Zola24

I was sent this just now  I know it's not new, but squee!!  





mametupa

And yes, Henares, Alex always puts in a 'fenomenal' performance


----------



## BagBerry13

"Una cerveza, por favor" and "Te quiero". That's where my Spanish begins and ends. But that's all I need to know if I should ever meet Xabi.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah yes BagBerry, the language of lust errr love needs few words


----------



## Henares

My God! Zola, I musn´t say what I´m just thinking...:shame:
Thank you so much! But I don´t know if I could sleep tonight: the hot, this body... 
Ha, Ha (or Ja, Ja,) Bag, here, now, is better "una cerveza..", Xabi, after.  The love always is in the air...


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah yes BagBerry, the language of lust errr love needs few words



The language of our bodies is all we need.  We live off love/lust and air.



Henares said:


> My God! Zola, I musn´t say what I´m just thinking...:shame:
> Thank you so much! But I don´t know if I could sleep tonight: the hot, this body...
> Ha, Ha (or Ja, Ja,) Bag, here, now, is better "una cerveza..", Xabi, after.  The love always is in the air...



That was the point. Make him drunk and then confess your love.


----------



## a_sussan

Ha.. make him drunk and confess love is so on my list.. bring him on...'Una Cerveza, por favor'. .  And keep them coming. .... *lol*..


----------



## Henares

Good night!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Free and I had an amazing time all over over LA, but we did do do a nod/ homage to Alex.  Let's just say Joan's is amazing, truly, but one had to have patience for recocognition and yep, we think paps were called.   We also had an amazing time at the chateau marmont.  Nothing like a fab Mojito.  Enough said. Free is on her way back to Oz tonight, so will fill in.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free and I had an amazing time all over over LA, but we did do do a nod/ homage to Alex.  Let's just say Joan's is amazing, truly, but one had to have patience for recocognition and yep, we think paps were called.   We also had an amazing time at the chateau marmont.  Nothing like a fab Mojito.  Enough said. Free is on her way back to Oz tonight, so will fill in.



You must be psychic Squirrel. I'm at LAX, boarding in about 5 minutes my flight back to Canberra via Brisbane and Sydney.

Needless to say our trip together was oodles of fun - Squirrel is as awesome as all get out. And yes to keep it Alex-related, our homage to some of his favourite spots was both eye-opening and amazing (all hail Chateau Marmont where Squirrel and I had a blast, drank French wine and finally departed well after 1am..lol...leaving kale eating wannabees in our wake)

More to come...


----------



## Zola24

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free and I had an amazing time all over over LA, but we did do do a nod/ homage to Alex.  Let's just say Joan's is amazing, truly, but one had to have patience for recocognition and yep, we think paps were called.   We also had an amazing time at the chateau marmont.  Nothing like a fab Mojito.  Enough said. Free is on her way back to Oz tonight, so will fill in.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> You must be psychic Squirrel. I'm at LAX, boarding in about 5 minutes my flight back to Canberra via Brisbane and Sydney.
> 
> Needless to say our trip together was oodles of fun - Squirrel is as awesome as all get out. And yes to keep it Alex-related, our homage to some of his favourite spots was both eye-opening and amazing (all hail Chateau Marmont where Squirrel and I had a blast, drank French wine and finally departed well after 1am..lol...leaving kale eating wannabees in our wake)
> 
> More to come...



I'm so glad you had such a good time together and had lots of fun doing 'the tour'  Safe trip home, Free &#9829;x


----------



## a_sussan

Sound like you had a great time.


----------



## Henares

I'm glad you have a great time in LA!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free and I had an amazing time all over over LA, but we did do do a nod/ homage to Alex.  *Let's just say Joan's is amazing, truly, but one had to have patience for recocognition and yep, we think paps were called.   *We also had an amazing time at the chateau marmont.  Nothing like a fab Mojito.  Enough said. Free is on her way back to Oz tonight, so will fill in.




I'm glad you ladies had fun. I admit to being interested in the pap/celeb dynamic at the eateries.

You had a busy week, hanging out with Free, taking out the NYSE:

*The Quiet War Squirrels Are Waging on U.S. Stock Exchanges*

                                          What do you have against America, squirrels?




Joe Pinsker
                                                      Jul 9, 2015
                                                   On  Wednesday, a computer glitch caused trading to stop at the New York  Stock Exchange for more than half of the time markets were supposed to  be open. They say that new technologies break in new ways, and that was  the case yesterday, but they are also not immune to breaking in old  ways: Twice, U.S. exchanges have been halted by &#8230; squirrels.


http://www.theatlantic.com/business...rrels-trading-new-york-stock-exchange/398108/


I hope that Alex comes out of ninja mode long enough to watch his mistress Hammarby play at home on Monday. It's been a while since we've seen fanboy Skars.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Now, I have superpowers some days, but I can take no credit for either the downfall of the NYSE or blowing out United Airlines yesterday.  

Back to Skars - it is weird how he goes in cycles of being very visible for a few days and then nothing for weeks.  Very odd.


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe he has stolen Harry Potters invisible cape?


----------



## Madleiine

Alex can be invisible if he wants to. (And we all know it) I think Alexa is behind that we seen him more when he is out. Let´s face it, we have never seen pap pics of him alone since LAX. It says a lot.
 You all gonna "hate" me now becaus i said it but i´m okey with that..it is what i think.. 

Anyway, i hope he is home in sweden and going to see Hammarby on Monday, i miss "fangirl" skars.


----------



## jooa

It's funny ... because in the last 5 months, when he is with her, he is almost never papped. He was papped 2 times with Fares Fares in NY in February, before "her", one time with Fares at the hockey game, one time in May with her and one with Siggi, one time in LAX, at the Glastonbury (alone and in the deep background with her) and the last time in London. In previous years for a similar period of time, and similar places, he had a plenty pictures, particularly in New York and this year almost nothing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Now, I have superpowers some days, *but I can take no credit for either *the downfall of the NYSE or blowing out United Airlines yesterday.
> 
> Back to Skars - it is weird how he goes in cycles of being very visible for a few days and then nothing for weeks.  Very odd.



Sure. Whatever you say. 




Madleiine said:


> Alex can be invisible if he wants to. (And we all know it) I think *Alexa is behind that we seen him more when he is out*. Let´s face it, we have never seen pap pics of him alone since LAX. It says a lot.
> *You all gonna "hate" me now becaus i said it but i´m okey with that..it is what i think.. *
> 
> Anyway, i hope he is home in sweden and going to see Hammarby on Monday, i miss "fangirl" skars.



But there isn't a pattern to his being papped this year, or even other years, there isn't.  Sorry. It's not a matter of 'hating', it's a matter of pointing out that you  seem to be allowing your biases to lead you to conclusions that don't seem  to be based on anything resembling evidence. This may be a gossip forum, but I'm weird in that I still like accusations like these to have some anchoring in fact.
You can think whatever you want, but pushing back on it isn't hating. 



jooa said:


> It's funny ... because in the last 5 months, when he is with her, he is almost never papped. He was papped *2 times with Fares Fares* in NY in February, before "her", one time with* Fares at the hockey game*, one time in May with her and one with Siggi, one time in LAX, at the Glastonbury (alone and in the deep background with her) and the *last time in London*. In previous years for a similar period of time, and similar places, he had a plenty pictures, particularly in New York and this year almost nothing.



I've mentioned before that we need more pics of he and Fares, papped or otherwise.

I'm not sure I'd even count the hockey game as being papped. He's aware that when he's at sporting events he may get recognized by the photographers already there, as has happened before. And the pics from last week in London look like they were taken by an amateur and sold, so not really papped in the professional sense.

DOATG's premiere will probably be at the end of July, beginning of August, plus whatever promo he'll be doing before that. I don't think he'll be ninja for that long.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think the difference in the NYC pap sitings between this year and previous years is that he is not staying in a hotel.  Whether he has his own place or is staying with a friend or Alexa, he's in a private residence.
Until the paps figure out where he might be, he'll be able to get around without being noticed.  The shortage of ninja fan pictures of him in random locales is puzzling though.  Leads me to think he's spending more time going to friend's homes or private parties.


----------



## Henares

And, maybe, between parties and friends...new projets!!!!


----------



## Santress

I guess he's back in Sweden and back to the more combed back hair.

Are these new? The second pic is kind of weird (maybe through a window) and with the way these two recyle clothes...

These were shared today (July 11, 2015) on instagram and are presumably from the *Urban Deli* in Stockholm:


"Today's celebrity span !! # true blood

And Alexa Chung !! (no we are not at all discreet)."

-*sophielouise.w* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks like he's been out in the sun since Glastonbury, he's blonder and tanner. She was in Paris until yesterday.
Also, Skarsbrow!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> I guess he's back in Sweden and back to the more combed back hair.
> 
> Are these new? The second pic is kind of weird (maybe through a window) and with the way these two recyle clothes...
> 
> These were shared today (July 11, 2015) on instagram and are presumably from the *Urban Deli* in Stockholm:
> 
> 
> "Today's celebrity span !! # true blood
> 
> And Alexa Chung !! (no we are not at all discreet)."
> 
> -*sophielouise.w* instagram



Tku so much for the photos and info  I'm glad he's happy, and yes Buckeye, he looks very fit  with his Skarsbrow n'all 
And yes, Alexa has obviously now met the family although it's not such a big deal in Europe as it seems to be in the States  Whatever, enjoy yourselves


----------



## Santress

Fan pic of Alex in Stockholm today (July 11, 2015):





Faints #****gagnef #alexander skarsgård #true blood #vingaravglas #omg. 

-*fridacoolingen* instagram


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Santress  and thank heavens for the shy(?) Swedes - we can always rely on you, tack så mycket!


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. he's home!!! And yes, he's smiling on fan pics so he must be happy. And hopefully we will see him and Alexa on the Hammarby game on Monday. 

And yes, he sure does look yum.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay, new pics of Alex!  Thank you Santress. 
Alex looks yummy and kind of summer stylish, blond and tanned. 
although I liked his former hairstyle a lot. 
So nice to see him back in Sweden for a while (and with his girlfriend).
and yes, good for us that swedes likes social media.


----------



## Santress

Another stealth pic from today (July 11, 2015) in Stockholm.
Is Biff a restaurant there or that just a notation that they ordered beef (burgers)?
Trädgården (The Garden) is a restaurant/club, right? .





"excuse me, Alexander Skarsgård is at the garden...

Biff (beef) -alex...

Alex just bought o ate a burger I've done."

Translation courtesy of the magic of Google Translate.

https://twitter.com/slutet/status/619898662173413380

https://twitter.com/slutet/status/619923978333851648

https://twitter.com/slutet/status/619924096684531712


----------



## Santress

Another from today:





Haha random to bump into Alexander Skarsgård at the garden.

-*milindberg* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

Ohhh. .. Fares &#128522;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Fares! The bromance continues, and all is right with world.


----------



## Henares

!!!


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up.  One more from today in Stockholm (July 11, 2015).
Also from *Trädgården* (The Garden):





But hello Alexander Skarsgård.

-*johannalagerskold* instagram


----------



## Opheliaballs

I thought alexa was a strict vegetarian why is she eating a burger?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Burgers come in all varieties, including vegetarian.

Good to see Fares


----------



## Opheliaballs

No name calling


----------



## Santress

Another from today in Stockholm.

The translation is pretty choppy. Diskturar=discuss?





Alexander Hultman Bonnevier and # Alexander Skarsgård diskturar that triangle that did not. 

-*mbroonk* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks Santress - my goodness those people are all so attractive. I need to become a Swedish squirrel.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress - my goodness those people are all so attractive. I need to become a Swedish squirrel.



I hear the nuts are bigger there.


----------



## giatona

I always pictured him with a gorgeous blonde swede and not with someone like Alexa.. I'm sure not a popular opinion but it's mine nonetheless..Im sorry but the more I see this girl the less I like her.. he manages to go ninja like a champ until she's on the scene.. Oh well, I guess it is what it is.. Thank you Santress for always posting the latest..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Burgers come in all varieties, including vegetarian.
> 
> Good to see Fares



Or she's not a vegetarian anymore. Which happens, and if it's happened not sure what the deal is.

Always good to see Fares.

Just finished the first of the Department Q novels, now I'm going to have get a copy of the first movie, since in my brain, I was already 'seeing' Fares as Assad.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress - my goodness those people are all so attractive. I need to become a Swedish squirrel.



You shut down the NYSE, surely you can become a Swedish squirrel! 



giatona said:


> I always pictured him with a gorgeous blonde swede and not with someone like Alexa.. *I'm sure not a popular opinion but it's mine nonetheless..*Im sorry but the more I see this girl the less I like her.. h*e manages to go ninja like a champ until she's on the scene*.. Oh well, I guess it is what it is.. Thank you Santress for always posting the latest..




Once again, you don't have to like her, not everyone does. It's ok. Really. Again, it's not that you don't like her, it's how that dislike is expressed. Because some of the dislike is a little intense and conspiratorial. That's when you get pushback. 

Like now:

It's funny, I'm seeing this line of thought pop up elsewhere, so I'm already irked by it, but I'll lay out my reasoning as to why it's irking me:

He's very blonde and tan, which indicates to me he's not been in Stockholm. Not that he can't get that way in Stockholm, but he was probably off at a family cottage, so not in Stockholm to be noticed. And he's usually noticed in Stockholm, especially as he's out and about. So perhaps he wasn't there until she got there? Which, as she was in Paris until yesterday, wasn't until yesterday? 

Most of the pics of are of him, not her, BTW. She's been recognized, sure, but he's the 'big' celeb. 
And was she responsible for all the other pics of him back home, over the years, even when they weren't dating?


----------



## giatona

I agree some of the hate of this girl is over the top and that's silly to me because these people dont know her.. I don't know her I just find her very pretencious and ridiculously self absorbed and everything she does is seems like a publicity stunt.. I almost want to put her in that kardashian family mix..why are they actually famous?? He always seemed to me to be anti all of that but is with her anyway.. Again to each his own. I'm enjoying the new pics if him he looks good and I love seeing him with his fans taking pictures.   he's got a lot of good things coming out and I hope he does well with them. Love seeing Fares!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

giatona said:


> *I agree some of the hate of this girl* is over the top and that's silly to me because these people dont know her..* I don't know her I just find her very pretencious and ridiculously self absorbed and everything she does is seems like a publicity stunt..* I almost want to put her in that kardashian family mix..why are they actually famous?? He always seemed to me to be anti all of that but is with her anyway.. Again to each his own. I'm enjoying the new pics if him he looks good and I love seeing him with his fans taking pictures.   he's got a lot of good things coming out and I hope he does well with them. Love seeing Fares!




Which is why I push back on the conspiracy theories, like 'he only gets photographed when she's around', because that's ignoring a lot to come to that conclusion. 

Yes, her job and life are to be photographed, but it doesn't mean that every time he's photographed when she's around mean it's because of her. Especially in Stockholm.
The same was true of KB, as well. 

Having read several of her interviews, while there is some pretentiousness, I suspect her sense of humor is very compatible with his. And compatible senses of humor can go a long way, based on personal experience.

He's dating someone he enjoys being with. We don't have to like her, any more than we have to like the boyfriend/girlfriend of friends and relatives in real life. But there should be some rationality to this.


----------



## Santress

ASkars in Stockholm tonight (July 11, 2015):





Sweden! #DunksOnTheRoad2015.

-*ericdunks* instagram





I took i silly pic with Eric Northman.

-*beeeeeeeeeks* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Yes, thank you Santress [emoji8]


----------



## Henares

These pics remind me to Mr. Eric Northman. Snif.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_143673083477710&key=d2f6dc3d61fd72ef48d01980d6bfec29&libId=ic0vzbr201000o08000DAqtz0kbv2a4xt&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fskarsgard.yuku.com%2Ftopic%2F866%2FYour-ChoiceAlex-Photos-Fan-Art-Gifs-and-Videos2015%3Fpage%3D12%23.VaLCwq2bvMw&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fcanadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F122076786962%2Fawww-honey-we-miss-you-too&title=Your%20Choice--Alex%20Photos%2C%20Fan%20Art%2C%20Gifs%20and%20Videos--2015%20in%20Alexander%20Skarsgard%20Forum%23.VaLCwq2bvMw%23.VaLCwq2bvMw%23.VaLCwq2bvMw&txt=canadianbeaversloveaskars


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Catching up with Fares, and a trip back to Sweden...I see a few theories going up in smoke..

Great photo's, thanks Santress.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Henares.  Wb, Free & Squirrel - glad you ladies had a great time in Cali.

Another.  Thanks, Cece, for the heads up!  This one is not picking up (for me) under the insta location tracker for some reason. 
Luckily, Cece caught it.

Skars Fares at *Trädgården* (The Garden) (July 11, 2015, Stockholm):





&#8220;Me and my friend Hanna, who are they in the background?&#8221;

-*malintillstrom* instagram


----------



## tcc19

i'm not trying to be rude but what does alexa do? i mean i saw a few photos of her in tumblr, so is she a model..?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A bit of everything, if her bio is anything to go by; presenter,TV personality, occasional model, and currently has collaborated with American label AG for a second collection. Sounds like she was also filming something recently in Paris - no details though.


----------



## Ms Kiah

tcc19 said:


> i'm not trying to be rude but what does alexa do? i mean i saw a few photos of her in tumblr, so is she a model..?



The same thing Kim Kardashian does. Famous for being famous, pap strolling, selfies, 'fashionista' and fashion industry connections.

Except there's no sex tape (that we know of), no Kanye (Alex Turner) and no large a** (Thinspiration Icon Restricted Food Intake Required).

Alex sure can pick 'em. See also: Kate Bosworth.


----------



## Chloe302225

Ms Kiah said:


> The same thing Kim Kardashian does. Famous for being famous, pap strolling, selfies, 'fashionista' and fashion industry connections.
> 
> Except there's no sex tape (that we know of), no Kanye (Alex Turner) and no large a** (Thinspiration Icon Restricted Food Intake Required).
> 
> Alex sure can pick 'em. See also: Kate Bosworth.



From Alexa's wiki:



Born5 November 1983*(age*31)
Privett,*Hampshire, EnglandModelling informationHeight5*ft 8*in (1.73*m)Hair colourBrown[1]Eye colourGreenMeasurements32-24.5-36 (US);
81-62-91 (EU)[1]Dress size2 (US); 34 (EU)Shoe size7[1]ManagerNext Models -*New York*andLondon

Alexa Chung*(born 5 November 1983) is a British television presenter, model and contributing editor at British*Vogue.

Early life

CareerEdit

ModellingEdit

Chung was scouted by*London-based Storm Model Management after being seen in the comedy tent at the*Reading Festival*at age 16.[4]*She modelled for*teen magazines, such as*Elle Girl*and*CosmoGIRL!, and worked for companies including*Fanta,*Sony Ericsson,Sunsilk,*Urban Outfitters, and*Tampax.[5]*She appeared in*music videos*for artists includingthe Streets,*Westlife,*Delta Goodrem,*Reubenand*Holly Valance*and starred as Jake in ascripted*reality show*called*Shoot Me, broadcast on*Fashion*TV*in 2005. After four years, Chung quit modelling with the intention of beginning an art*foundation*or*fashion journalism*course, having become disillusioned. She had developed a "distortedbody image" and "low*self-esteem" through modelling.[6]

After becoming a TV*personality, Chung made a return to occasional modelling. In 2008, she was the face of*Australian*fashion label Antipodium's SS*2008 collection and*Oxfam's ethical fashion range, Revamped. In September 2008, Chung walked the catwalk as part of the*Vivienne Westwood*Red LabelSpring/Summer 2009 show at*London Fashion Week. In early 2009, she became the face of British*High Street*giant*New Look. Chung then joined London-based modelling agency,*Select Model Management, and, in April 2009, she modelled Wren's Holiday 2009 collection, alongside her friend*Tennessee Thomas. In July 2009, Chung moved to*NEXT Model Management*and became the face ofDKNY*Jeans.[7]*Chung was the face of*South Korean*brand MOGG's SS10 campaign. In January 2010, she became the main model of the SS10*Pepe Jeans*London campaign and later reprised her role for the FW10 campaign.[8]*She was announced as the first celebrity face of*Lacoste*in June 2010, appearing in both the TV and print advertising campaigns for their "Joy of Pink" fragrance.[9]In January 2011, Chung was announced as the face of Italian sneaker brand*Superga, in a campaign to mark their 100th anniversary.[10]In February 2012, she took part in the*London Fashion Week*show for designer*Stella McCartney, where she acted as a guest assistant to magician*Hans Klok*in a number of illusions including being levitated andsawed in half.[11][12][13]

TV presentingEdit

In April 2006, the then-model Chung was offered the job of co&#8209;host on*Popworld*onChannel*4, a music show known for its irreverent and awkward style of interviews. Chung and co&#8209;host*Alex Zane*also presented a weekly radio show called*Popworld Radio.[14]The last show aired in July 2007, after Channel*4 decided not to recommission the programme, after nearly seven years.[15]Following this, Chung signed a year-long "golden handcuffs" deal with Channel*4 in August 2007, worth £100,000.[16]*As part of this deal, she guest presented*Big Brother's Big Mouth*and appeared as a panellist on*quiz show*8 out of 10 Cats. She hosted a number of*T4 Movie Specials,*4Music Specials,*T4 Holiday Mornings*along with T4's coverage of many*music festivals.[17]

In January 2008, Chung became one of the four anchor*T4*presenters. She hosted T4sVanity Lair, a reality show investigating the concept of "beauty". When the show was mentioned in a later interview, "Chung raises her eyebrows, indicating embarrassment".[18]As well as her work on T4, she became a long-time host of Channel*4s early morning music programme*Freshly Squeezed*beginning in September 2007. In addition to her Channel*4 commitments, Chung presented the*ITV1series*Get a Grip*(2007) and*BBC Three's*The Wall*(2008). In mid-2008, Chung began to host more fashion-oriented programming. She was the "roving reporter" on Channel*4's "Gok's Fashion Fix".[19]*On the programme, Chung roadtested the latest fashion trends with members of the public, and interviewed fashion designers such as*Roberto Cavalli,Karl Lagerfeld,*Jean Paul Gaultier,*Margherita Missoni*and*Christian Lacroix. She described it as "pretty much my dream job".[18]*Chung also hosted a*T4*fashion and music show called*Frock Me, with fashion designer*Henry Holland.[20]*In 2009, Chung was awarded theElle*Style Award for "Best TV Presenter" andGlamours award for Best TV Presenter in 2009. Also in 2009, she received Glamour's at the magazine's annual award ceremony.

Chung left*Channel*4*and the United Kingdom in April 2009 to pursue a US career. She presented*It's On with Alexa Chung*for*MTV. The live, daily showbilled as TRL's replacementfeatured celebrity talk, live music and online interaction with viewers. The show was cancelled in December 2009.[21]She returned to UK TV screens in April 2010 with a second series of*Frock Me. In October 2010, she began hosting*Gonzo With Alexa Chung, an informal British chat show previously hosted by*Zane Lowe, for*MTV Rocks.[22]*In January 2011, she co&#8209;hostedNBC's "2011 Golden Globe Arrivals Special" with*Carson Daly*and*Natalie Morales. The live show featured interviews with television and film stars as well as segments devoted to fashion on the*red carpet.[23]*Chung presented the*iTunes Festival*in July 2011.[24]*Chung has since worked on 24 Hour Catwalk, acting as the host and a judge. In 2012, Chung soon became the founding co-host for the nightly music show Fuse News. In December 2013, it was announced that Chung would be leaving Fuse News to focus on other endeavours, leaving new host, Georgie Okell, in her place.[25]

Print journalistEdit

Chung wrote a monthly column for British women's magazine*Company*from October 2007 to June 2008. She then wrote a weekly newspaper column for*Britain's*The Independent*from November 2008 to June 2009, entitled "Girl About Town" and later "New York Doll". In June 2009, she was made a contributing editor of British*Vogue*and has interviewed designers such as*Karl Lagerfeldand*Christopher Kane*for the publication. Chung's first book,*It, was released on 5 September 2013.
StyleEdit

Chung is a muse to many fashion designers because of her distinctive personal style.[26]She frequently appears on best-dressed lists, is a regular model for*Vogue,*Elle*and*Harper's Bazaar*and is often seen in the front row at fashion shows. In 2009, the designer handbag company*Mulberry*created the "Alexa", a much sought-after bag named after and inspired by her.[27]*In January 2010, she was named in*Tatler*&#8202;'&#8203;s top 10 best-dressed list.[28]In February 2010, Chung collaborated withJ.Crew's Madewell on a womenswear line which was unveiled during New York Fashion Week.[29]*She collaborated with Madewell for a second collection, released in September 2011.

Vogue*&#8202;'&#8203;s*Anna Wintour*has described Chung as "a phenomenon"[30]*while the*New York Times*has declared her "the*Kate Moss*of the new generation".[31]*Chanel*designer*Karl Lagerfeld*has described her as "beautiful and clever...a modern girl".[32]*In December 2010,Bryan Ferry, on behalf of the*British Fashion Council, presented Chung with the British Style Award which "recognises an individual who embodies the spirit of British fashion and is an international ambassador for the UK as a leading creative hub for fashion" at a ceremony at the*Savoy Theatre*in London.[33]At the British Fashion Awards of 2011, 2012 and 2013, Chung won the British Style Award, for which the public voted.[34]

StyleEdit

Chung is a muse to many fashion designers because of her distinctive personal style.[26]She frequently appears on best-dressed lists, is a regular model for*Vogue,*Elle*and*Harper's Bazaar*and is often seen in the front row at fashion shows. In 2009, the designer handbag company*Mulberry*created the "Alexa", a much sought-after bag named after and inspired by her.[27]*In January 2010, she was named in*Tatler*&#8202;'&#8203;s top 10 best-dressed list.[28]In February 2010, Chung collaborated withJ.Crew's Madewell on a womenswear line which was unveiled during New York Fashion Week.[29]*She collaborated with Madewell for a second collection, released in September 2011.

Vogue*&#8202;'&#8203;s*Anna Wintour*has described Chung as "a phenomenon"[30]*while the*New York Times*has declared her "the*Kate Moss*of the new generation".[31]*Chanel*designer*Karl Lagerfeld*has described her as "beautiful and clever...a modern girl".[32]*In December 2010,Bryan Ferry, on behalf of the*British Fashion Council, presented Chung with the British Style Award which "recognises an individual who embodies the spirit of British fashion and is an international ambassador for the UK as a leading creative hub for fashion" at a ceremony at the*Savoy Theatre*in London.[33]At the British Fashion Awards of 2011, 2012 and 2013, Chung won the British Style Award, for which the public voted.[34]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> These pics remind me to Mr. Eric Northman. Snif.
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...Mw#.VaLCwq2bvMw&txt=canadianbeaversloveaskars



There's some marvelous heavage from the beginning of S4, well all the seasons really. The costume people at TB really did enjoy playing with Eric's wardrobe. And lack of wardrobe.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Henares.  Wb, Free & Squirrel - glad you ladies had a great time in Cali.
> 
> Another.  Thanks, Cece, for the heads up!  This one is not picking up (for me) under the insta location tracker for some reason.
> Luckily, Cece caught it.
> 
> Skars Fares at *Trädgården* (The Garden) (July 11, 2015, Stockholm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friend Hanna, who are they in the background?
> 
> -*malintillstrom* instagram



More Fares! Though, he really needs an intervention regarding his hat/cap choices. 
Here's hoping that they both show up to tonight's Hammarby game.


----------



## flake99

Thanks for all the photos Santress, and yes heres to more pics from the game tonight if they go....of course he'll go, won't he?! :greengrin:
update: Hammarby are winning 2-0 at the moment so there will be some happy Skarsgards in town....


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the update flake, 2-0 already!  Now we just need some photos  Lv me some Fanboy Skars 

Eta: And tku Santress, and everyone, for all the great photos, and info


----------



## flake99

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku for the update flake, 2-0 already!  Now we just need some photos  Lv me some Fanboy Skars




They won 3-0!!!


----------



## Zola24

flake99 said:


> They won 3-0!!!



Tku flake  Yay, 3-0!!  Now, where's the fanboy?


----------



## jooa

^^ I think, he wasn't there


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> ^^ I think, he wasn't there



What!!!?  Well I sure hope he was meeting with Lars von Trier or Spielberg then 

Eta: I'm kinda coming across as a creepy stalker, I'm not, it's because I care, lol. Hey Alex wherever you are, just be happy man 
Time to get back to work soon


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhhh!!!! I was  thinking he was  with his dear team!!!
I don´t  like football  (or soccer) but, right, now, (¿?) I´m  Hammarby´s fan.
Zola, I agree with you. Sure he´s and, then, a very very very good film, or TV show or... Please Alex, , please!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> What!!!?  Well I sure hope he was meeting with Lars von Trier or Spielberg then
> 
> Eta: I'm kinda coming across as a *creepy stalker, I'm not, it's because I care, lol*. Hey Alex wherever you are, just be happy man
> Time to get back to work soon



Hah!

I admit to having had some confidence that he'd be there, as he was home on Saturday. But even looking at Valter's Instagram, it doesn't appear that he was there either, and he usually posts pics from the games he attends.

Soo, not this home game. 

But I'm hoping it's because he has other things that he has to do, like start promoting DOATG.

And then find another job, since he's been unemployed for two months, the slacker!


----------



## a_sussan

Valter are at Öland that's why he wasn't at the game. I know Gustaf where there early this week and maybe Alex are there too?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The windy sh*thole as Pam called it? Lol. I kid


----------



## audiogirl

That would explain his tan and blond hair. It's nice to see the brothers getting a chance to hang out together. And maybe he came back to Stockholm because Alexa arrived. It looks like she'said off somewhere based on IG, and he'd want a chance to see her first. Unless he's off somewhere as well, maybe to promote TDOATG.

@Free I always loved that little in-joke.


----------



## a_sussan

Free, gotta love that vamp love...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> Free, gotta love that vamp love...



I sure do, and ugh...just got hit with a wave of nostalgia for Eric and Pam.


----------



## a_sussan

Pam and Eric are epic as a team and lovers. Just like I want him in IRL... epic...


----------



## Madleiine

audiogirl said:


> That would explain his tan and blond hair. It's nice to see the brothers getting a chance to hang out together. And maybe he came back to Stockholm because Alexa arrived. It looks like she'said off somewhere based on IG, and he'd want a chance to see her first. Unless he's off somewhere as well, maybe to promote TDOATG.
> 
> @Free I always loved that little in-joke.




If he wanted to see her, why didn't he just fly to her in London? I mean he is still in Sweden now and she was in Sweden in like 2 days. I think they would had more time with each other if they're were in London...Whatever. 

Anyway I hope he join Lars von tries next project. He need to get back to work.


----------



## Chloe302225

Madleiine said:


> If he wanted to see her, why didn't he just fly to her in London? I mean he is still in Sweden now and she was in Sweden in like 2 days. I think they would had more time with each other if they're were in London...Whatever.
> 
> Anyway I hope he join Lars von tries next project. He need to get back to work.



Alexa was in Paris for haute couture week


----------



## Madleiine

Chloe302225 said:


> Alexa was in Paris for haute couture week




I know that, he could just fly to Paris. He have done that before.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I sure do, and ugh...just got hit with a wave of nostalgia for Eric and Pam.



I do miss that pairing. TB sucked at the end, but we always had Eric and Pam.

EJ Scott, Deborah Ann Woll's boyfriend, did a podcast last week with Kristin. 
It's a long one, around two hours and 45 minutes. But she mentions  Alex at the beginning, and then talks about having dinner with Alex, Keith and Bjorne when Alex was in town for LAFF. I think the dinner mention is  sometime after the two hour mark (I think, I'm having audio issues with  my PC).

http://www.ejscott.com/ej-podcast-081-with-kristin-bauer-van-straten/


----------



## Chloe302225

Madleiine said:


> I know that, he could just fly to Paris. He have done that before.



You said she was in London in your first comment. I think because she was already on the move it was easier for her to fly to him than he fly to her. She is already back in London to promote her new youtube series with Vogue UK and her collaboration with AG jeans.


----------



## audiogirl

Maybe she came to Stockholm to meet some of his family and friends.


----------



## Henares

Maybe, Alex is getting involved in a new project or projects!!!...:reading:


----------



## Santress

A new promo still of Alex & Bel was released today for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:





"The Hollywood Reporter called The Diary of a Teenage Girl  a 'gutsy, intimate and assured debut' right out of the Sundance Film Festival!"

They have it up on their tumblr here:

http://thediaryofateenagegirl.tumbl.../the-hollywood-reporter-called-the-diary-of-a


----------



## Zola24

Tku Santress for the Tdoatg still  
How is it even possible that this guy still looks sexy as fck!?


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the promo pic Santress. 
I hope we will se more TDOATG-promotion from Alex soon.
Love to see some more interviews.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah yes Red, we live in hope  Surely Alex must appear at a prem, or two, in the States  He doesn't seem to have a lot else going on at the moment, (not as snarky as it sounds, lol)


----------



## RedTopsy

^ 
Yes, fingers crossed for more info soon.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku Santress for the Tdoatg still
> How is it even possible that this guy still looks *sexy as fck*!?



And that's with one cheerio just sitting there on his shirt.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And that's with one cheerio just sitting there on his shirt.



:giggles: He could be covered in effin Cheerios, the end result would still be the same


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> :giggles: He could be covered in effin Cheerios, the end result would still be the same



Now, come on Zola, a dude with sideburns and a crusty cheerio on his t-shirt, doesn't dent your ethusiasm even slightly? 

Girl, look at your life


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just to note, I'm seeing some interviews with Alexa are surfacing. I kind of like her attitude. I won't start in on talk of her compatibility with Alex etc, etc but they do seem to have some similarities.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Now, come on Zola, a dude with sideburns and a crusty cheerio on his t-shirt, doesn't dent your ethusiasm even slightly?
> 
> Girl, look at your life



Most dudes yeah, but we're talking Alexander Sexgod here  All I can say is, "Pass the milk" 

(Eta: There is nothing wrong with my life, says she, eating cold pizza and drinking wine at 01.15, lol)




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just to note, I'm seeing some interviews with Alexa are surfacing. I kind of like her attitude. I won't start in on talk of her compatibility with Alex etc, etc but they do seem to have some similarities.



Yes Alexa does seem to have a very good attitude, and there is no doubt she is very good at what she does, ie her new fashion vid for Vogue looks very interesting, so yeah, kudos Alexa  And she does have a quirky sense of humour too


----------



## jooa

^^ ... so, it looks Alex is now with someone about whom he always talked in his interviews - the girl with a huge sense of humor, who doesn't take herself too seriously and who can laugh from herself


----------



## Zola24

^ Hah yes jooa, Alexa also seems very busy and confident, so it won't do Alex any harm to be kept on his toes  he may also find it adds to the intrigue


----------



## RedTopsy

jooa said:


> ^^ ... so, it looks Alex is now with someone about whom he always talked in his interviews - the girl with a huge sense of humor, who doesn't take herself too seriously and who can laugh from herself





Zola24 said:


> ^ Hah yes jooa, Alexa also seems very busy and confident, so it won't do Alex any harm to be kept on his toes  he may also find it adds to the intrigue



Yes, I also thought about this when I´ve read her interviews or saw them. 
Good for Alex.


----------



## OHVamp

Zola24 said:


> :giggles: He could be covered in effin Cheerios, the end result would still be the same



The Cheerio lends a certain... I don't know... sense of vulnerability.


----------



## Henares

I like him so much with his sideburns, with his mustache...Sure I´m crazy :weird:, but I enjoy this little things. And, yes, I love him, always. 
I agree wih you, Vamp and Zola. 
Thank you, Santress for all the info. and new pic.


----------



## Santress

^yw.

Alex in New York today (July 16, 2015).

Source: * CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku so much Santress for posting the hqs  Skarsbrow n'all 

Wow   Alex looks effin amazing  and to think he just wanders the streets looking like this - fml


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress. Hopefully we will see some red carpet pics soon..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Skarsbrow. = not entirely pleased to be papped. Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yeah, he's looking a little surly in these pics. New jeans? His hair has gotten long enough he's can back to styling it in his favorite way. Not too sure about that, I do prefer it slightly shorter. Also, scruff? Haven't seen that in a while.
But even being Mr. Grumpy he looks good.


----------



## a_sussan

*Buckeye, * well he chopped off one pair of jeans for Glastonbury. so maybe he had to buy a new pair to replace those?


----------



## Opheliaballs

Please don't remind us of that monstrosity @a_sussan


----------



## a_sussan

Those jeans will now rest with the shark hoodie.  ... :lolots:


----------



## Opheliaballs

And don't forget the white t-shirt with the bird on it and the black velvet suit


----------



## a_sussan

Lol... right..


----------



## Nyota

found this today:

Exclusive: Your First Look at Diary Of A Teenage Girl, Including Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Dodgy Moustache
Diary of a Teenage Girl is a funny and emotional coming-of-age tale, but what's got us talking is the retro 70s fashion. We&#8217;ve got your exclusive first look at everything, from the facial hair to the crop tops and cords...

http://www.instyle.co.uk/celebrity/news/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-trailer-images-and-uk-release-date


----------



## Santress

ETA - Thanks, Nyota.  Posting at the same time - great minds think alike.

New promo stills of Alex, Bel Powley & Kristen Wiig in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl courtesy* of *InStyle UK*!

&#8220;While the UK release date might still be three weeks away (roll on August 7th), we&#8217;ve got world exclusive images of the cast from the film. Think dodgy moustaches, brown cords, paisley bandanas and a healthy dose of crochet &#8211; some of the biggest trends for SS15, actually. We&#8217;re kind of feeling that San Francisco 70s vibe for weekend style inspiration... Kristen Wiig looks almost unrecognisable as Charlotte, rocking brunette locks and some interesting berry knitted blouses.

Based on the semi-autobiographical novel by author and graphic artist Phoebe Gloeckner, the Diary of a Teenage Girl book (complete with illustrations) is a coming-of-age tale about love, sex and relationships, and just how confusing it can all be in your teen years. We&#8217;ve all been there: young, confused and heartbroken, and to be honest we&#8217;re not sure it gets any better as we get older, but that&#8217;s why readers are still relating to Minnie&#8217;s story thirteen years after the book was first published. Did we mention Diary of a Teenage Girl made it to the stage as a play, too?"

-*Instyle.co.uk* & *Instyle_UK* twitter

https://twitter.com/instyle_UK/status/622041863743258625

http://www.instyle.co.uk/celebrity/...nagegirl&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## Nyota

@Santress, but you are def. better with the pics, kudos! :coolpics:


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for gals for news ..


----------



## Henares

:worthy:


----------



## Santress

Another promo pic of Alex in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* courtesy of *Indiewire.com*:





&#8220;Marielle Heller's coming of age story takes an honest look at female sexuality through the eyes of a teenager.

Marielle Heller's directorial debut "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" won her the U.S. Dramatic Special Jury Award for Excellence in Cinematography at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival. The film's stunning details an '70s-inspired colors can be seen in new stills released for the film.

Based on Phoebe Gloeckner's novel of the same name, the film follows 15-year-old Minnie Goetze (breakout star Bel Powley), a teenager growing up in 1976 San Francisco, and the affair that develops between herself and her mother's boyfriend. While Minnie's mother is out partying and her father is somewhere else entirely, she longs for purpose and affection, and finds that in her mother's paramour (Alexander Skarsgård).

The film also stars Christopher Meloni and Kristen Wiig. It is set to premiere on August 7.&#8220;

http://www.indiewire.com/exclusive-...he-70s?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## RedTopsy

Tanks Santress. Nice pic of Alex.
Hot.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

I just noticed the *InStyle UK* article has a link to a new 30 second trailer for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* that VertigoFilmsUK released (unlisted) on July 14, 2015.  It features a brief new clip of Alex at the 12 second mark.


----------



## Santress

New pics from today in New York (July 17, 2015):




















(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all the pics!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol. It looks like Alex had no luck with the cabs until Alexa tried to get one. Nice sandals.


----------



## audiogirl

In_ It Happened One Night_, Clark Gable has no luck flagging down a ride, but then Claudette Colbert steps onto the road, shows a little leg, and gets immediate results. It's a truly classic scene.


Looks like Alexa repeated the tried and true method.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> In_ It Happened One Night_, Clark Gable has no luck flagging down a ride, but then Claudette Colbert steps onto the road, shows a little leg, and gets immediate results. It's a truly classic scene.
> 
> 
> Looks like Alexa repeated the tried and true method.



This was sort of along the lines I was thinking:
Cab driver: A very tall and scowly man is flagging me down. Perhaps I shall drive on by. Oooh, look, a pretty lady, I shall stop for her!


----------



## Kitkath70

Actually I think it might have been the opposite. Looks like Alex got the cab.  The door behind them has a note on it the says Closed for private party. Wonder if they were leaving there.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And that's with *one cheerio just sitting there on his shirt*.





Kitkath70 said:


> Actually I think it might have been the opposite. Looks like Alex got the cab.  *The door behind them has a note on it the says Closed for private party*. Wonder if they were leaving there.



Can I just say how awesome you are at looking at the background details. Never saw the cheerio, the sign or even jack mcbrayer in the london pics. I guess I'm just overwhelmed with the skardgodaliciousness of the pictures and miss the rest. Thanks, *Santress*

3 weeks to DOATG release. I am hopeful that my local cinemas will be showing the movie. I've had the opportunity to see a number of Sundance movies in the last few weeks and I hope that Diary is one of them. Off topic: my fave of all the Sundance movies I've seen so far is Dope. If you have the opportunity to see it, do it.  I loved it.

Lainey had a post about Askars today.Lainey, not hating on him, but had some snarky comments about him in her post. Typical.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexa-Chung-and-Alexander-Skarsgard-photographed-in-New-York/40112


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

Shared today on instagram (July 18, 2015):

&#8220;Met Alexander in Soho. # alexander skarsgard #nyc #soho #new york city.&#8221;

-*mariezzzyy* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex and Alexa in NYC.

Source: celebritiesofcolor.tumblr.com


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Free*. I quite like Alexas dress, but Alex looks a bit annoyed.


----------



## jooa

^^ like always when he sees paps ...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm wondering if it's the same one who got them previously. Alex seems to be looking right at them.

Boo...he's growing his hair. But on the plus side, seems to be keeping some bulk on.


----------



## BagBerry13

I could like the dress if it hadn't those fringe-y sleeves and that turtleneck. Looks like something straight out the 70s.
But I like both their shoes. I'm so happy Superstars are back! Gonna get myself some next week.


----------



## Kitkath70

From Alexa's face and posture, it looks like someone was calling out and she turned around to see who it was.  In the taxicab pictures, it looked like Alex was smiling in response to someone across the street as well. So either he's getting noticed by fans and they are saying things to him as they walk by or the paps are saying things to get their attention so they are both facing the camera.  Where are the Popcandy videos when we need them to get the full picture?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

HQs of Alex and Alexa in New York yesterday (July 18, 2015):




















(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*


----------



## OHVamp

Cant believe she's in long sleeves in NYC right now. I would be sweltering.

I did like his hair shorter. Still handsome.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm wondering if it's the same one who got them previously. Alex seems to be looking right at them.
> 
> *Boo...he's growing his hair. But on the plus side, seems to be keeping some bulk on*.



Yes, sadly it's long enough now that he can do the swept back look. 
Bulk, and he's got his scruff back.



BagBerry13 said:


> I could like the dress if it hadn't those fringe-y sleeves and that turtleneck. Looks like something straight out the *70s.*
> But I like both their shoes. I'm so happy Superstars are back! Gonna get myself some next week.



I like the dress except for the sleeves, neck and pleats. Well, I like the color!

Yes, yes it does. Pretty sure there are pics of my sisters wearing similar type dresses back in that era.

@ETA: OHVamp, she's wearing long sleeves and carry a lightweight coat. Apparently they're also matched in having whacked out internal thermostats.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Free and Santress for the photos, they both look so good and Alexa looks very cute, but I feel so sorry for them as the paps are obviously shouting at them to get a reaction. (No matter how he tries Alex's 'death stare' never seems to work.)  Idk I wish the paps would just leave them alone for a while as yes, I like seeing new photos of Alex but these not so much. Roll on another Tdoatg prem as Alex is always so gorgeous and accommodating when he's at official functions  Eta: Oh I don't mean to come across all 'Saint Zola' it's just the way I feel, random tweets and fan photos are fine with me 

Eta2: There are also a few new gifs from the new Alex/Monroe scene from the latest Tdoatg trailer  I haven't yet been able to find out if it will be showing in a cinema near me  Has anyone plans to see this movie?










henricavyll

In which Bel is us


----------



## FreeSpirit71

By the way, without giving it too much attention; if you're looking through the #alexanderskarsgard or #alexachung on twitter looking for pics...I'd urge you to report offensive tweets for targeted harassment. 

Love, hate or don't give a cr*p about her, Alexa doesn't deserve that.

It's not run of the mill stuff. You'll know it when/if you see it.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> By the way, without giving it too much attention; if you're looking through the #alexanderskarsgard or #alexachung on twitter looking for pics...I'd urge you to report offensive tweets for targeted harassment.
> 
> Love, hate or don't give a cr*p about her, Alexa doesn't deserve that.
> 
> It's not run of the mill stuff. You'll know it when/if you see it.



Oh Free I totally agree, some of those tweets and instagrams are heinous and totally offensive :censor: No-one deserves such repeated and venomous hatred - those ****wits need to get a life


----------



## Santress

Thanks for sharing those GIFs, Zola.

An oldie but goodie from when Alex was promoting *Calvin Klein* "Encounter" in Berlin (October 2, 2012). I think we have this one since the photographer himself has it up on his pinterest and credits my tumblr for the "pin" but I could only find the cropped version on my blog.  So, just in case, posting it again:

Source:  *wolejkowolejszo* instagram, Photographer:  *Lukasz Wolejko-Wolejszo*


----------



## Zola24

Yikes! I nearly forgot some more 'new' Alex/Monroe 





















marvelandwhimsy


Eta: Oh *Santress*  You have made my day ;D That is a beautiful photo &#9829; and a great shout-out to your integrity to be mentioned by the actual photographer, Lukasz Wolejko-Wolejszo ;D Time to feel very proud &#9829;x


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> By the way, without giving it too much attention; if you're looking through the #alexanderskarsgard or #alexachung on twitter looking for pics...I'd urge you to report offensive tweets for targeted harassment.
> 
> Love, hate or don't give a cr*p about her, Alexa doesn't deserve that.
> 
> It's not run of the mill stuff. You'll know it when/if you see it.



I checked the hashtags and damn someone needs a hobby and maybe some medication. It was just totally uncalled for. It is ok if u dont like her but there is no need to take it that far.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Free and Santress for the photos, they both look so good and Alexa looks very cute, but I feel so sorry for them as the paps are obviously shouting at them to get a reaction. (No matter how he tries Alex's 'death stare' never seems to work.)  Idk I wish the paps would just leave them alone for a while as yes, I like seeing new photos of Alex but these not so much. *Roll on another Tdoatg prem as Alex is always so gorgeous and accommodating when he's at official functions*  Eta: Oh I don't mean to come across all 'Saint Zola' it's just the way I feel, random tweets and fan photos are fine with me
> 
> Eta2: *There are also a few new gifs* from the new Alex/Monroe scene from the latest Tdoatg trailer  I haven't yet been able to find out if it will be showing in a cinema near me  *Has anyone plans to see this movie?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll
> 
> I*n which Bel is us*



I'm hoping that soon we'll get word of when the premiere is. 
When I was much, much younger, I swear we had a refrigerator in that lovely color. I think it's Harvest Gold.
Looking at my local indie theater's site, they say they'll be showing DOATG, though the date's to be determined. When/if I actually get to see it is another question.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> By the way, without giving it too much attention; if you're looking through the #alexanderskarsgard or #alexachung on twitter looking for pics...I'd urge you to report offensive tweets for targeted harassment.
> 
> Love, hate or don't give a cr*p about her, *Alexa doesn't deserve that.*
> 
> It's not run of the mill stuff. You'll know it when/if you see it.



I could be, and often still am, sarcastic/snarky toward KB, but I never hated her and tried not to be malicious toward her. But there were those that were very malicious toward her. I suspect it's the same core group of people who are being malicious toward Alexa. And that they'd be that why toward anyone he dates, even if she weren't in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from Saturday (July 18, 2015) in SoHo.
Looks like his bag is from *A.P.C.fr*.


























(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *CharacteristicallyExuberant* tumblr)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Please take any personal disagreements off the board.


----------



## a_sussan

I must say that I do like them as a couple. They seems happy together. Good for Alex to find a girl he feel comfortable with.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I can't be done with her at all mostly because of Ian Watkins all the women he dated knew what he was doing to those poor children and didn't report it in my opinion because of that I find her a disgusting person and just as bad as he is


----------



## audiogirl

And you know for a fact that she knew anything? Has she personally told you this? Or told anyone else about this? 

Btw she's been linked to him, but we all know how little that can mean. Alex has been linked to Ellen Page.


----------



## Opheliaballs

It's written in the police and court papers that his previous partners knew including alexa and fearn cotton etc and was widely publicised in Britain during the trial I'll find the articles.

I swear alexas just a beard just to keep wb happy as they don't want a Tarzan with rumors that he's gay


----------



## audiogirl

I just did some checking. His ex-gf says she reported him for crazy ideas, not actions, in 2008. Alexa was with Alex Turner by 2007. For all we know Watkins' crazy ideas are why she stopped seeing him. There's only one gf who has been reported as suspecting anything. She's an ex-prostitute, maybe he thought she'd be more accepting of his perverted ideas.

And you've got me rolling in stitches with your ridiculous idea about Alex being gay. Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## OHVamp

When, in a civilized society, does the idea of guilt by association apply? Other than Salem, Mass circa 1600's? 

On a lighter note. He sure does like to lay down on lawns.


----------



## a_sussan

OHVamp said:


> When, in a civilized society, does the idea of guilt by association apply? Other than Salem, Mass circa 1600's?
> 
> *On a lighter note. He sure does like to lay down on lawns.*



Maybe it's because he's such a down to earth kind of guy.. :giggles:


----------



## BagBerry13

OHVamp said:


> When, in a civilized society, does the idea of guilt by association apply? Other than Salem, Mass circa 1600's?
> 
> On a lighter note. He sure does like to lay down on lawns.



Well, the fact that the US is broadcasting court hearings on TV should give you an idea of their understanding of guilt.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I just did some checking. His ex-gf says she reported him for crazy ideas, not actions, in 2008. Alexa was with Alex Turner by 2007. For all we know Watkins' crazy ideas are why she stopped seeing him. There's only one gf who has been reported as suspecting anything. She's an ex-prostitute, maybe he thought she'd be more accepting of his perverted ideas.
> 
> And you've got me rolling in stitches with your ridiculous idea about *Alex being gay.* Thanks for the good laugh.



Oh, so now we've got fans going back to that Ted C bs? I swear, people are just copying/pasting the same stuff from 4-5 years ago. Apparently the 'Alexa is costing him acting jobs' argument is being made as well, just like it was made when he was dating KB. 



OHVamp said:


> When, in a civilized society, does the idea of guilt by association apply? Other than Salem, Mass circa 1600's?
> 
> On a lighter note. *He sure does like to lay down on lawns.*





a_sussan said:


> Maybe it's because he's such a down to earth kind of guy.. :giggles:



Hah!


----------



## Opheliaballs

_xx STOP your drama NOW
_
It's strange though that Alex's name hasn't been mentioned to any new projects and hasn't been any rumors apart from AHS which was BS. He made out he wanted to become a movie star after TB and it's been over a year and not really done anything lately other than posing for the paps if he leaves it any longer he's going to be forgotten and Hollywood move onto new actors pretty quickly


----------



## audiogirl

Opheliaballs said:


> x
> 
> It's strange though that Alex's name hasn't been mentioned to any new projects and hasn't been any rumors apart from AHS which was BS. He made out he wanted to become a movie star after TB and it's been over a year and not really done anything lately other than posing for the paps if he leaves it any longer he's going to be forgotten and Hollywood move onto new actors pretty quickly



He filmed War Against Everyone. And I'm pretty sure he could be quite happy doing nothing but Indies. He admires his father's lowkey career path. How he views his career seems to be quite different from how you view it. But I doubt he worries much about your opinion.

x


----------



## ScandiGirl83

This is so hilarious.. You all adored AC and hate KB !! My My... KB had a job and now is a happy wife. All AC is gross, vulgar, friends with paps and Mr Skarsgard I love my Privayc is throwing everthing he was for her.
He is well aware of the paps. He does agree with her about this.  This is his next movie and it could be his last one.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Bc might of not of on here but her meatballs tumblr did

I know he did war and if that's out after Tarzan it will be his last because Tarzan will flop or be outshined by morgot bird she's a brilliant actress


----------



## BagBerry13

I might not dislike Chung as much as some here (because seriously I couldn't care less who he's dating) but I'm aware enough to see that she's just a Beige with a British accent. While one is a wannabe actress the other is a wannabe model. And both are getting paid for getting dressed, not eating much and having an intimate relationship with paps.
Alex wouldn't get pap'd as much in NYC if he were on his own. Yes, he got pap'd with Fares but maybe twice. The guy moved there end of last year and for the time he was in the city (and not shooting somewhere) he seems to get a lot of attention for a B-list actor that didn't have a high-profile job in almost 2 years (when did TB stop?).


----------



## audiogirl

Opheliaballs said:


> Bc might of not of on here but her meatballs tumblr did



You think BC is meatballs. Ha ha ha ha. That's the second good laugh you've given me today. They're nothing alike, but then I don't remember meatballs attacking KB either.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hmm, my being snarky about KB is _exactly_ the same as what you've written about AC? That would be no. 
KB and AC, and their relationship with Alex are separate entities, several years apart.
I've repeated ad nauseam that no one has to like  Alexa. Or KB. But I'd also like some rationality behind it, and what  I'm getting from some people is not that, it's slander and beyond rational.
Right now, he appears to be happy with Alexa. Will he be happy in 3 months? Six months? I have not a clue. But I'm curious as to why there are some who are so very, very upset when he's dating someone. 
And I'm not aware that he 'made out that he wanted to be a movie star' last year. 
WOE finished filming a whole two months ago. And, as before, we have no idea what scripts he's getting, or what may be in the works. If you pay attention to his interviews, it turns out that most of the movies he's done he's been involved in long before it was announced that he was. I know we like to fret if he's not working all the time, but the reality is, he seems to be doing pretty well, work wise. 



ETA: Wait!? You think I'm Meatballs!? Really? It's funny, but it's not, because it does show that you're really not that good at discerning patterns, especially in writing. 
And no, Meatballs didn't attack KB, she may have mentioned her weight on occasion, but I think she really doesn't care who Alex dates, she just likes watching the fan meltdowns. Except for now, when it's gotten out of control on some sites.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> Alex wouldn't get pap'd as much in NYC if he were on his own. Yes, he got pap'd with Fares but maybe twice. The guy moved there end of last year and for the time he was in the city (and not shooting somewhere) he seems to get a lot of attention for a B-list actor that didn't have a high-profile job in almost 2 years (when did TB stop?).


Seriously? When he moved to New York, I thought that pics from paps will be much more knowing where Alex likes to go and where the most paps lie in wait for their subjects ... but I was wrong. During this time which he spent in NYC he was paped 7 times, 2 times straight away in February, I think it's very little.

... and TB ended last year in September.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I'm not bothered about him dating but it wouldn't do him any harm dating someone with class and not a vulgar famewhore who acts like an adolescent I would rather see him in a gay relationship with fares than this fake PR pairing


----------



## audiogirl

It's a real relationship. They are happy and clearly into each other. You don't have to like her, but ranting and ugly unfounded accusations aren't going gain you much respect. And BC is right about cut and paste old comments.


----------



## jooa

Opheliaballs said:


> I'm not bothered about him dating but it wouldn't do him any harm dating someone with class and not a vulgar famewhore who acts like an adolescent I would rather see him in a gay relationship with fares than this fake PR pairing


It's really funny  It could be good, why not, but problems with this pair is Alex and Fares Fares aren't gays. I know, there perfect for each other, but mother nature is sometimes a b**tch 

 ... and you know, for you as a fan one woman will be perfect, classy, beautiful, and all other gold crap ... but for another fan, this woman will be vulgar, famewhore, not funny, boring, bland etc. So which fan's opinion is the most important, the most objective opinion in the world regarding Alex's girlfriend. I think that none of them because Alex spends his time with those girls and he knows best what is most important to him, not for fans which doesn't know truly Alex and those girls.
... besides, fans would never reach an agreement when it comes to only one candidate


----------



## Opheliaballs

How do you actually know it's real do you go around NY stalking them..... 

As if I've got time to go through hundreds of pages of ****y comments of people talking bs I have a life I don't go trolling through pages of Alex day after day posting the same ****


----------



## MooCowmoo

Here we go again.......


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> Here we go again.......



*Moo*, you might consider cleaning out.  You're quite popular.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> *It's a real relationship.* They are happy and clearly into each other. You don't have to like her, but ranting and ugly unfounded accusations aren't going gain you much respect. And BC is right about *cut and paste old comments.*




If we're pulling out the 'it's fake' claims again, we are cutting and pasting. Whatever I thought about KB, and her long term compatibility with Alex, it was a real relationship, however dysfunctional it may have appeared to be at the end.
And this one's real as well.



jooa said:


> It's really funny  It could be good, why not, but problems with this pair is Alex and Fares Fares aren't gays. I know, there perfect for each other, but mother nature is sometimes a b**tch
> 
> ... and you know, for you as a fan one woman will be perfect, classy, beautiful, and all other gold crap ... but for another fan, this woman will be vulgar, famewhore, not funny, boring, bland etc. So which fan's opinion is the most important, the most objective opinion in the world regarding Alex's girlfriend. I think that none of them because Alex spends his time with those girls and he knows best what is most important to him, not for fans which doesn't know truly Alex and those girls.
> ... *besides, fans would never reach an agreement when it comes to only one candidate *



Yep. There would always be at least one going "Yes, she's a Nobel Prizing winning economist, but her skirts are too short and she bought a puppy from a puppy mill 10 years ago. And she didn't tip her waiter that one time."



MooCowmoo said:


> Here we go again.......



Pull up a chair, grab a mojito, popcorn and some cupcakes!


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> *Moo*, you might consider cleaning out.  You're quite popular.



Well, everybody loves me don't you know 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> If we're pulling out the 'it's fake' claims again, we are cutting and pasting. Whatever I thought about KB, and her long term compatibility with Alex, it was a real relationship, however dysfunctional it may have appeared to be at the end.
> And this one's real as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. There would always be at least one going "Yes, she's a Nobel Prizing winning economist, but her skirts are too short and she bought a puppy from a puppy mill 10 years ago. And she didn't tip her waiter that one time."
> 
> 
> 
> *Pull up a chair, grab a mojito, popcorn and some cupcakes!*



As if I need an excuse for a mojito BC 


Honestly though, we get this cycle of disdain every time Alex has a relationship..... It's bloody ridiculous .....


----------



## a_sussan

Darn, now I want Moijtos or a frozen Daiquiri but I'm at work so there will be no of those goodies for now.   cheers *Moo* nice to see you again.


----------



## flake99

OHVamp said:


> He sure does like to lay down on lawns.


haha!:lolots::giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Well, everybody loves me don't you know
> 
> 
> 
> As if I need an excuse for a mojito BC
> 
> 
> Honestly though, we get this cycle of disdain every time Alex has a relationship..... It's bloody ridiculous .....



Can you make a mojito cupcake? 

And yes, we'll probably have this disdain every time he has a relationship.



a_sussan said:


> Darn, now I want Moijtos or a *frozen* Daiquiri but I*'m at work so there will be no of those goodies for now. *  cheers *Moo* nice to see you again.



I definitely need something frozen, it's too humid out here for normal human activities. I'd never survive in the tropics, I know that. 

But work ends soon?


----------



## a_sussan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Can you make a mojito cupcake?
> 
> And yes, we'll probably have this disdain every time he has a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need something frozen, it's too humid out here for normal human activities. I'd never survive in the tropics, I know that.
> 
> *But work ends soon?*



I wish, I have just started my 12 hrs shift, so I be here at least 10.5 hrs...   but soon, just two weeks left to work before I go on my five week vacation.


----------



## Blue Irina

I'm not 100% into his new relationship, but Alex needs love! Lol! And it's his life, not mine. I'm not here for his love life. I'm here for his talent, sweetness, goofiness and his glorious looks (in all his perfection and imperfections).

Anyway, hoping for the announcement of new projects.


----------



## Madleiine

audiogirl said:


> He filmed War Against Everyone. And I'm pretty sure he could be quite happy doing nothing but Indies. He admires his father's lowkey career path. How he views his career seems to be quite different from how you view it. But I doubt he worries much about your opinion.
> 
> x



Do you know why he filmed War on everyone? Because one actor dropped off and alex was second on they´r list. He was just lucky. I don´t think he had done anything else from then to now to be honest


----------



## Madleiine

audiogirl said:


> It's a real relationship. They are happy and clearly into each other. You don't have to like her, but ranting and ugly unfounded accusations aren't going gain you much respect. And BC is right about cut and paste old comments.



and how do you know? Do you know them personally? Stalking them in New York? living with them? You can not reach it by looking at these pictures.


----------



## Blue Irina

And? Many actors are famous or got the role of their lives when other actors turned down roles.

http://www.hollywood.com/movies/iconic-movie-roles-famous-actors-turned-down-60223009/#/ms-22182/1


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Madleiine said:


> Do you know why he filmed War on everyone? B*ecause one actor dropped off *and alex was second on they´r list. He was just lucky. I don´t think he had done anything else from then to now to be honest



You write this as if this isn't a normal occurrence in the acting world.

Garrett Hedlund was supposedly attached to the role a year before filming started. That long of a time period to actually filming I'm surprised Pena was able to stay on.

Alex finished filming Tarzan the middle of October 2014, started filming WOE the end of March. Considering how much he worked from 2013 through 2014, it's not a long break. So two months from the end of WOE to now. Not a long time. 



Madleiine said:


> *and how do you know? Do you know them personally? *Stalking them in New York? living with them? You can not reach it by looking at these pictures.



But can't the same question be asked of you?

I think, in some way or another, we all photo assume/presume, whether it's an 'official' pic, or a pap pic, or a fan pic. And that's for any celeb, not just Alex. And sometimes we'll be more accurate than other times.  And with the pics of Alex and Alexa I think some it is based on memories of photo assumptions from the end of the relationship with KB. It's also not just this set of pics. So, yeah, I think he generally looks happier now than he did then. Is he? Or is he secretly crying inside? 

But, as Blue Irina just wrote, there's more to Alex than his dating life. So I hope that the next three weeks or so give us some new interviews and 'official' photos from DOATG promotion. And perhaps a new role, even if he wasn't the first choice. And while we'll bicker on this here gossip/news site, in the end with his life and career, what will be will be.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Now, how are you all having these mojito's without your bartender?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Now, how are you all having these mojito's without your bartender?



I'm not having a mojito, I'm having a frozen mai tai without my bartender! 

If you're ready to mix, I'll take a chocolate one, please and thank you!

And it looks like Alex might be back in LA next week (or the week after) for DOATG promotion:

Our Indie Focus Screening Series has shifted into overdrive..The week after that, well have The Diary of a Teenage Girl with writer-director Marielle Heller and actors Alexander Skarsgard and Bel Powley.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...rrational-man-ant-man-20150719-htmlstory.html


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Now, how are you all having these mojito's without your bartender?



*patienty sitting on barstool*




Hey sussan


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MooCowmoo said:


> *patienty sitting on barstool*
> 
> Hey sussan



Hello there Moo. Ladies; 
(and one extra for Squirrel, who is off traversing Iceland)


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks *Free*   cheers girls! *clink*


----------



## Henares

Thanks so much for the pics and gifs!
I don´t understad why some of you are sure that Tarzan and WOE will be his final like an  actor. 
The director of WOE says Alex is better actor than the first option.
Really, when I´ve read the lastest pages , I think that I was reading  "We hate Alex Fórum"
if I don´t like someting, I leave it and I try don´t  hurt,.
Apologies for my bad english. I can´t express  how I was feeling while I was reading some of the post.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hello there Moo. Ladies;
> *(and one extra for Squirrel, who is off traversing Iceland)
> *



Hopefully she has better luck with her hiking boots than Alex did two years ago. 



Henares said:


> Thanks so much for the pics and gifs!
> *I don´t understad why some of you are sure that Tarzan and WOE will be his final like an  actor. *
> The director of WOE says Alex is better actor than the first option.
> Really, when I´ve read the lastest pages , I think that I was reading  "*We hate Alex Fórum"*
> if I don´t like someting, I leave it and I try don´t  hurt,
> Apologies for my bad english. I can´t express  how I was feeling while I was reading some of the post.



This really is a similar argument made when he was dating KB, that she was ruining his career, or no one was going to hire him again, or whatever. It wasn't true then, and it's not true now.
Is he a Movie Star? No, and he might not be one. But I think he'll be fine. 
As for WOE, Pena mentioned in an interview last week, while doing promo for Ant Man, that they will probably try for Sundance:

"War on Everyone" may debut at the Sundance Film Festival next year.
Michael Pena, one of the stars of the upcoming black-action  comedy following two corrupt cops, recently hinted that American  audiences may see the film at the esteemed event this January.

 "War on Everyone, I think... the script was hilarious to me,  but it's very dark, dark humor," explained Pena in an interview with *MovieWeb*."It's  super dark. It's (director) John Michael McDonagh and I think we're  going to hit Sundance in January. I can't wait for that one too. I'm  super lucky."  

http://www.designntrend.com/article...-michael-pena-teases-film-with-theo-james.htm

http://movieweb.com/ant-man-movie-interview-michael-pena/

This doesn't surprise me, since both Calvary and The Guard debuted at Sundance.

As the mods have reminded me, this isn't a fan forum it's a news/gossip forum, so not everyone commenting has to like him.


----------



## KwekDuck

Personally, i don't think Tarzan or WOE will be his last films, but if he doesn't get other projects soon it will be harder for him to snag a good high profile role as there are many more "current" male actors and some of them are better actors too.  

Btw, what role do you want to see Alex in? 
For me, when i heard about the Aquaman project (yes, i like those superhero movies), i was hoping that Alex can be Arthur Curry/Aquaman. Jason Momoa looks great in the pic of him as Aquaman, but i have always pictures Atlantis as a civilization that is elegant and refined but modern, and in the pictures that are circulating about Aquaman, Jason looks too rough for the Atlantis that I imagined, while Alex fits it better, he can be fierce yet he can do so elegantly. And since Alex as Aquaman is now not possible, I&#8217;m hoping that Alex can play Aquaman&#8217;s brother, Orm Marius a.k.a Ocean Master, if HW decide to use this storyline, but it might sound too similar with marvel&#8217;s Thor and Loki storyline, so maybe this is also not possible.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think (hope) with the director and cast, Tarzan will be a more nuanced film than some of the other action blockbusters.

As much as I like the Marvel-verse, there really is a glut of those films out there right now, and Alex should give them a miss. I don't think he's an obvious go-to for that kind of film anyhow, even given the talk that was around during the casting of Thor.

Out of all the films Alex has done, I've liked the smaller films the best, where the characters are more fleshed out.  For that reason I'm looking forward to WoE and DOaTG.


----------



## Kitkath70

Why is everyone so worried about Alex's career? I don't think Alex needs to worry about getting acting jobs. He's hardly an unemployed actor. He's worked almost nonstop for 6 years filming TB and all those movies on his off time. His last season of TB he had to cram an entire season into a time frame that was 2 months shorter than all his costars so he could leave to film Tarzan which lasted almost 6 months. He came home and moved his entire home base across country, then went to NM to film WOE for 2 months. In between he's gone to film festivals to promote DOATG which is opening in a few weeks and is actually getting some Oscar buzz.  Somewhere in there he actually found a girl he liked.  So I think the guy deserves a little time off to enjoy his life before he starts the insanity that will be Tarzan promotions next spring/ summer.  He'll probably have a project or two over the fall and winter.  He is pretty savvy when it comes to his career.  He's in it for the long haul like his dad.


----------



## KwekDuck

Hmm... actually I'm not worried especially if he doesn't want blockbuster leading man role types. he can survive with indies, smaller budget film or supporting actors role. But as a fan i can dream/wish/hope that he can gain the status of Robert deNiro, Al Pacino, Russel Crowe, hugh Jackman, Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, Johnny Depp or those other well-known actors whom people, not just fans, can recognize and say the films they make not just for their pretty face or gossips of their personal life. Because as much as i like TB (not the last season though), for most people TB is not consider as  a show where you see it for the actors acting ability but it's still a good show for popularity boost.

And also i'm trying to introduce a new topic as i'm tired of the pro-contra discussion of his current girlfriend.


----------



## audiogirl

Not sure that Hugh Jackman belongs in the list of names.   And the reason some people are "worrying" about his career, is that they need to believe dating Alexa is ruining his life. They have to predict doom and gloom to reflect their personal hysteria. Whatever. Dating KB didn't ruin his career, nor will dating Alexa.


----------



## Kitkath70

Tarzan may be a game changer, so we'll have to wait and see what happens next year.  DOATG is probably going to bring him some interesting role offers once it's released and more industry people see it. He got DOATG because of his role in WMK.  His indie movies show a lot of range and depth.  I would rather have him be a great character actor with a long career than someone who is in blockbusters to only disappear a few years later.  The movies being made these days are not the caliber of the movies made even 10 years ago.  The good ones are far and few between.  I think Alex has made some really interesting choices the last few years.  If played wrong, the role of Munroe could have been a huge mistake.  He nailed it and the critics noticed,


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Tarzan may be a game changer, so we'll have to wait and see what happens next year.  DOATG is probably going to bring him some interesting role offers once it's released and more industry people see it. He got DOATG because of his role in WMK.  His indie movies show a lot of range and depth.  I would rather have him be a great character actor with a long career than someone who is in blockbusters to only disappear a few years later.  The movies being made these days are not the caliber of the movies made even 10 years ago.  The good ones are far and few between.  I think Alex has made some really interesting choices the last few years.  If played wrong, the role of Munroe could have been a huge mistake.  He nailed it and the critics noticed,



His work in the smaller films is building, but it's solid, with good critical reviews even if those films aren't making big dollars. 

Really, an example of a gold-standard career with longevity is his own father, Stellan.  Stellan has cred in both indie (Breaking the Waves) and larger films (such as The Avengers) or The Hunt for Red October, or even Good Will Hunting, with the occasional bit of WTF thrown in for good measure like Nymphomania or Mamma Mia. His career is interesting and varied. 

We'll see what the next 12 months and further years bring. Tarzan is going to be a litmus test for sure, though.


----------



## KwekDuck

hehehehe... maybe Hugh Jackman doesn't fall into that category, but i love that man so yeah i'll stick his name among them,  and thanks to Wolverine and Les Miserables his face is quite recognizable, at least in my country he is (i'm from Indonesia by the way).

As far as i know Alex's english language movies where he had major part are mostly indies right? those that i know that aren't indies are: Battleship (but he only appear for the first 10 minutes, not sure if it can be consider as major part though), and the Giver. Are there any other?

  I believe he won&#8217;t be a one hit wonder even if he&#8217;s in a blockbuster. I&#8217;m sure he has more than enough acting ability to pull one off. So even if Tarzan flop, we will still see him act (there are so many highly anticipated movies coming out in 2016 in roughly the same time as Tarzan, so there&#8217;s a possibility of it. Though I&#8217;m still hoping being a different type of movie it will attract those who got tired of being bombarded by superheroes movies.)

  His choices are interesting but if you take out Eric Northman and GK, he mostly plays characters that are somewhat weak, pacifist. I&#8217;m hoping WOE and Tarzan will change that so he can have more variety in his role.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> *Why is everyone so worried about Alex's career?* I don't think Alex needs to worry about getting acting jobs. He's hardly an unemployed actor. He's worked almost nonstop for 6 years filming TB and all those movies on his off time. His last season of TB he had to cram an entire season into a time frame that was 2 months shorter than all his costars so he could leave to film Tarzan which lasted almost 6 months. He came home and moved his entire home base across country, then went to NM to film WOE for 2 months. In between he's gone to film festivals to promote DOATG which is opening in a few weeks and is actually getting some Oscar buzz.  Somewhere in there he actually found a girl he liked.  So I think the guy deserves a little time off to enjoy his life before he starts the insanity that will be Tarzan promotions next spring/ summer.  He'll probably have a project or two over the fall and winter.  He is pretty savvy when it comes to his career.  He's in it for the long haul like his dad.



Because we always do when he's not working All The Time, and even then we worry: He doesn't have anything lined up after Tarzan!? Oh no!



KwekDuck said:


> hehehehe... maybe Hugh Jackman doesn't fall into that category, but i love that man so yeah i'll stick his name among them,  and thanks to Wolverine and Les Miserables his face is quite recognizable, at least in my country he is (i'm from Indonesia by the way).
> 
> As far as i know Alex's english language movies where he had major part are mostly indies right? those that i know that aren't indies are: Battleship (but he only appear for the first 10 minutes, not sure if it can be consider as major part though), and the Giver. Are there any other?
> 
> I believe he wont be a one hit wonder even if hes in a blockbuster. Im sure he has more than enough acting ability to pull one off. So even if Tarzan flop, we will still see him act (there are so many highly anticipated movies coming out in 2016 in roughly the same time as Tarzan, so theres a possibility of it. Though Im still hoping being a different type of movie it will attract those who got tired of being bombarded by superheroes movies.)
> 
> *His choices are interesting but if you take out Eric Northman and GK, he mostly plays characters that are somewhat weak, pacifist. Im hoping WOE and Tarzan will change that so he can have more variety in his role.*



I'm not sure if I'd count Benji in The East or Charlie Venner as weak or  pacifist. And since he appeared to want characters that were not what  he was playing at the moment, many of these characters over the past few  years are deliberately not Eric Northman types, since he played that  for 7 seasons. 
He's said he wants a variety of characters, I think overall he's been able to do that.
I also think narrowing his characters down to 'weak' or 'pacifist' eliminates a lot of nuance he puts into his characters.

I'll mention something I've mentioned before, there are times when I think producers/directors get confused by him (and their job, really). Alex is a very good looking man who is also a very physically imposing man, he can look very alpha. But, he's also a very subtle actor. And I think this confuses some people in the business. And I think he's aware of this.
Does he look at Chris Pratt or Channing Tatum and go "I want to be a star like that". Probably not. Would he probably like more opportunities, though? Yes.


----------



## BagBerry13

Tbh, I find it odd that WB has chosen to promote one movie with Margot Robbie over the other. I mean _Suicide Squad_ is still shooting but they already put out a trailer whereas _Tarzan_ has wrapped for a while and still has nothing. But both come out next year around the same time.
It could be that they're so convinced with _Tarzan_ that it doesn't need any early hype but then again everyone's pumped about _Suicide Squad_ now. So where does that leave Tarzan?


----------



## OHVamp

blue irina said:


> and? Many actors are famous or got the role of their lives when other actors turned down roles.
> 
> http://www.hollywood.com/movies/iconic-movie-roles-famous-actors-turned-down-60223009/#/ms-22182/1



Exactly




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Out of all the films Alex has done, I've liked the smaller films the best, where the characters are more fleshed out.  For that reason I'm looking forward to WoE and DOaTG.



This is the reason I admire his acting choices. Nothing wrong with brainless (but fun) blockbusters, but I like indie films.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

But this is the reason for all this showmance with Alexander and that one... Tarzan!!! They're started selling the movie.


----------



## OHVamp

I admit to being concerned for the overall success of Tarzan at the box office. Not that AS won't make a pretty glorious Tarzan... but todays young movie goers crave comic book heroes or fast car action. Not 100% sure the jungle man will be enough for them. John Carter comes to mind. But then, Zorro was a pretty darn good movie that relied on a great hero, fun plot, and good actors. Another Zorro is what I'm hoping for.

*I did think "Greystoke, Lord of the Jungle" with Christopher Lambert was a really well done Tarzan movie.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Well, I'm not really interested in either. No comic book movie fan and not enough interested in _Tarzan_. But if I had to choose with a gun to my head between those two I would choose _Suicide Squad_.


----------



## Kitkath70

They have a very different game plan for Tarzan.  Not one single clear set photo of Alex was leaked or released.  A few of Margot in the park were taken, but that's about it.  Where as Suicide Squad had set pictures being leaked almost daily.  There is absolutely no mystery around that movie.  Even the comic con trailer was leaked so they had to release the trailer early to get a high quality version out.  It's getting a lot of buzz now and will no doubt do well at the box office.  I think they are going to go into full throttle with Tarzan around Christmas.  My guess is when Star Wars comes out.   I'm actually encouraged that they aren't trying to create a lot of hype.  That means it's probably really good and will stand on its own.
If they were worried, they would be leaking things left and right and dropping tasty tidbits to generate interest.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I find it odd that WB has chosen to promote one movie with Margot Robbie over the other. I mean _Suicide Squad_ is still shooting but they already put out a trailer whereas _Tarzan_ has wrapped for a while and still has nothing. But both come out next year around the same time.
> It could be that they're so convinced with _Tarzan_ that it doesn't need any early hype but then again everyone's pumped about _Suicide Squad_ now. So where does that leave Tarzan?


I guess it has a lot to do with WB's plan to make a lot of movies in 10 years that are embedded in the DC Universe. 'Sucide' isn't well known comics but probably a lot of cast will find its place in many movies. CC, advertising, trailers etc. and especially the reaction to them helps predict these characters, which will be useful when they will write screenplays  for future movies, which character will have its own movie, which parts have the best response etc. 'Tarzan' costs only 90 mil. and all planned DC films probably a lot more than 1 billion. It must be very well planned and very careful.
For me also, all those actions related to the 'Suicide' look like a very large advertising something which is very risky, which must be sold because if they don't sell it, the consequences will be very large, very expensive and long term. Something you have to show on a meeting of shareholders ...


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> They have a very different game plan for Tarzan.  Not one single clear set photo of Alex was leaked or released.  A few of Margot in the park were taken, but that's about it.  Where as Suicide Squad had set pictures being leaked almost daily.  There is absolutely no mystery around that movie.  Even the comic con trailer was leaked so they had to release the trailer early to get a high quality version out.  It's getting a lot of buzz now and will no doubt do well at the box office.  I think they are going to go into full throttle with Tarzan around Christmas.  My guess is when Star Wars comes out.   I'm actually encouraged that they aren't trying to create a lot of hype.  That means it's probably really good and will stand on its own.
> If they were worried, they would be leaking things left and right and dropping tasty tidbits to generate interest.



The Suicide Squad director tweeted the shots that were taken on public sets are just 10% of what will happen in the movie. He was confident he can still surprise the audience.
I thought of Tarzan trying to build a mystery around their film but really what mystery? Everyone knows the story. It's just another re-telling. The only surprise will be how they all look. Someone who is less of a rookie than I am when it comes to comics told me the Suicide Squad comic books are one of the least well-known in the DC universe. So whatever they throw out there most people won't have heard of or seen it. Even though it'll be the same old story but you can't expect anything else from a comic book movie nowadays.


----------



## Kitkath70

Actually I think there is a whole generation of people who don't know the actual original stories of Tarzan.
Most just think of him as a man in a loin cloth swinging on vines, hanging out with apes.  The whole George of the Jungle thing.  The original stories are so much more complex and interesting that I think many will be very surprised.


----------



## a_sussan

Agree about the original story being more complex that just hanging in vines and shouting out loud in the jungle. I'm really looking forward to seeing Tarzan.


----------



## OHVamp

I'm hoping that's true, Kitkath.


----------



## audiogirl

No one knows who Suicide Squad is so they so they have to push it. WB wants to compete with Marvel somehow so this is their effort. They're hoping to estsblish linkage in the minds of people seeing the current Marvel movies. Everyone knows who Tarzan is, no need to educate the public.

Suicide Squad aims at the young audience that likes these loud hyper fx movies. Tarzan is a quality movie aiming at a broader audience. The promotion will be different. There's no point conparing them.

Frankly any promotion made over a year before a movie comes out is a waste of effort. People forget. 

Btw it's ridiculous to think that anyone would have a showmance 18 months before a movie comes out. And that's besides the fact that showmances are a thing of the past when a handful of gossip columnists and movie magazines were the only way to promote movies.

With all the cable channels, social media, blogs, gossip sites, and online news sources, there are literally thousands of more effective ways to promote ways to promote a movie. 

When showmances existed, they consisted of a few brief publicity dates centered around the release of the movie between actors in the movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...@audiogirl. As a comic book nerd from way back...there's a small (maybe not so small) section above the targeted demographic who know who Suicide Squad is, before the film.

It has potential to be quite an interesting film for that genre (I'll withhold judgement on Leto's Joker till I see the film) To me, they're bordering on overexposure though.

Tarzan will be a balancing act. The origin story is pretty dark. The outline I've heard for this retelling sounds intriguing with a lot of potential. They also need to get the CGI for this on point. The bar was set high for primates with the last Planet of the Apes film.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> *I admit to being concerned for the overall success of Tarzan at the box office. *Not that AS won't make a pretty glorious Tarzan... but todays young movie goers crave comic book heroes or fast car action. Not 100% sure the jungle man will be enough for them.* John Carter comes to mind*. But then, Zorro was a pretty darn good movie that relied on a great hero, fun plot, and good actors. Another Zorro is what I'm hoping for.
> 
> *I did think "Greystoke, Lord of the Jungle" with Christopher Lambert was a really well done Tarzan movie.



Well, I am as well. I want it to be a good movie and for it to do well.

John Carter was a major marketing failure by Disney. Which apparently though that JC was as well known as Tarzan (since they're both by ERB). And my friend who loved the books thought it wasn't a bad movie, but the first half hour was badly edited.

I'll note that Taylor Kitsch, who was supposed to have a breakout year in 2012 with JC, Battleship and Savages, has survived the flopping of all three of those movies. He's not a 'movie star', but he's still working.



jooa said:


> I guess it has a lot to do with WB's plan to make a lot of movies in 10 years that are embedded in the DC Universe. 'Sucide' isn't well known comics but probably a lot of cast will find its place in many movies. CC, advertising, trailers etc. and especially the reaction to them helps predict these characters, which will be useful when they will write screenplays  for future movies, which character will have its own movie, which parts have the best response etc. 'Tarzan' costs only 90 mil. and all planned DC films probably a lot more than 1 billion. It must be very well planned and very careful.
> For me also, all those actions related to the 'Suicide' look like a very large advertising something which is very risky, which must be sold because if they don't sell it, the consequences will be very large, very expensive and long term. Something you have to show on a meeting of shareholders ...



WB's DC universe is competing with Disney's Marvel Universe, which is probably one of the reasons they're publicizing everything so much, even during production.

Tarzan doesn't have that type of competition. 



Kitkath70 said:


> *Actually I think there is a whole generation of people who don't know the actual original stories of Tarzan.*
> Most just think of him as a man in a loin cloth swinging on vines, hanging out with apes.  The whole George of the Jungle thing.  The original stories are so much more complex and interesting that I think many will be very surprised.



They don't, and that's something that that WB's marketing is going to have to work on, audiences don't know the actual original stories, and if they think of Tarzan it's often considered something a bit cheesy. So I think they have something of an uphill battle.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...@audiogirl. As a comic book nerd from way back...there's a small (maybe not so small) section above the targeted demographic who know who Suicide Squad is, before the film.
> 
> It has potential to be quite an interesting film for that genre (I'll withhold judgement on Leto's Joker till I see the film) To me, they're bordering on overexposure though.
> 
> Tarzan will be a balancing act. The origin story is pretty dark. The outline I've heard for this retelling sounds intriguing with a lot of potential. They also need to get the CGI for this on point. The bar was set high for primates with the last Planet of the Apes film.


Actually I'm a huge comic book fan and do know the size of the audience for Suicide Squad. But it is still unknown to a sizable segment of the popcorn movie audience.

I just think that comparing Tarzan and Suicide Squad is an apples and oranges situation.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, I am as well. I want it to be a good movie and for it to do well.
> 
> John Carter was a major marketing failure by Disney. Which apparently though that JC was as well known as Tarzan (since they're both by ERB). And my friend who loved the books thought it wasn't a bad movie, but the first half hour was badly edited.
> 
> I'll note that Taylor Kitsch, who was supposed to have a breakout year in 2012 with JC, Battleship and Savages, has survived the flopping of all three of those movies. He's not a 'movie star', but he's still working.
> 
> 
> 
> WB's DC universe is competing with Disney's Marvel Universe, which is probably one of the reasons they're publicizing everything so much, even during production.
> 
> Tarzan doesn't have that type of competition.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, and that's something that that WB's marketing is going to have to work on, *audiences don't know the actual original stories*, and if they think of Tarzan it's often *considered something a bit cheesy*. So I think they *have something of an uphill battle*.



Exactly! That's why I'd think starting to educate the audience early would give them a head start. I wouldn't wait until last minute when no ones listening anymore and made up their mind about Tarzan being cheesy. Particularly because it's an uphill battle.
Remember how Alex talked about the brother relationship in Battleship over and over and over again to make it look like it's an actual character movie. _*gag*_ We all could repeat it in our sleep. If they do the same with Tarzan early on telling people what the focus of the story is the box office success would be greater than just relying on Tarzan being known and squeezing in some last minute marketing.


----------



## audiogirl

Do people usually define last minute as an entire year?


----------



## BagBerry13

^^No, it means two months before the film is supposed to come out. Please read carefully. I never said now is last minute.


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> Exactly! That's why I'd think starting to educate the audience early would give them a head start. I wouldn't wait until last minute when no ones listening anymore and made up their mind about Tarzan being cheesy. Particularly because it's an uphill battle.
> Remember how Alex talked about the brother relationship in Battleship over and over and over again to make it look like it's an actual character movie. _*gag*_ We all could repeat it in our sleep. If they do the same with Tarzan early on telling people what the focus of the story is the box office success would be greater than just relying on Tarzan being known and squeezing in some last minute marketing.





audiogirl said:


> Do people usually define last minute as an entire year.





BagBerry13 said:


> ^^No, it means two months before the film is supposed to come out. Please read carefully. I never said now is last minute.


I read it carefully. You never said two months. The discussion was about the present lack of marketing. It was safe to assume you meant now.


----------



## BagBerry13

audiogirl said:


> I read it carefully. You never said two months. The discussion was about the present lack of marketing. It was safe to assume you meant now.



I said I wouldn't wait until last minute. Last minute usually means two months before release. We were talking about an ideal time of marketing. Not what is necessary to do. An ideal time would start somewhere this year. Last minute is next year.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know. I think any time now would be good for a teaser. I think it'd be great to see one of those trailers where it's short and punchy and everyone goes.._"Woah"_.  Think that _really _short teaser that came out for _Titanic _(not comparing how big the movie will be, just the value of a great trailer) and had audiences gasping. It was about 30 seconds long.

The power of a good teaser trailer can't be underrated.

*The Da Vinci Code* - no actors, just clever graphics.



I'd love to see a very short teaser that had something like a side view of a man in an English drawing room (you can't see his face, just profile) holding an old timepiece in his hand, brushing the face of it with his fingers,  the hustle and bustle of London outside the window, following by some beautiful scenic expanses of Africa, and ending with the silhouette of someone in the jungle.


This is all from the POV of not only an Alex fan but a movie fan. Some teasers just fall flat - others you can feel the excitement in the theatre.


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> I said I wouldn't wait until last minute. Last minute usually means two months before release. We were talking about an ideal time of marketing. Not what is necessary to do. An ideal time would start somewhere this year. Last minute is next year.



Glad to know of your definition of last minute. I'll keep it in mind for the future. Again the discussion was about now, not next year. People were comparing Suicide Squad's current promotion to Tarzan.  

I think we can start worrying if promotion doesn't start by the end of this year. The Star Wars audience is the right target for promotion of Tarzan.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

As much as I would really like to see pics of Alex in character as Greystoke and Tarzan Right Now, the reality is that we probably see anything until the end of the year. And in terms of marketing, that's ok. The movie is scheduled for release on July 1 in the US, to start promoting it now would be overkill. While there is some uphill in terms of marketing, if it's done well it doesn't need to start now, or even in January. Or even March. I am making the presumption that by May 2016 Alex's full time job will be promoting Tarzan.

ETA: A good teaser, no matter how the movie actually ends up, is very important. And we still probably won't see one until the end of the year. I think with Tarzan it would be good to also show that this is a different Tarzan, without going too dark.
And a good trailer can be good at drawing in the previously non-interested fan. I had no interest in Guardians of the Galaxy until I saw the first trailer. I still prefer the trailer to the movie, honestly.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

True. And I think despite what I've said, a lot of films are playing their cards close, not wanting to be overshadowed by Star Wars.

_(but would a little teaser kill them. Really?)_


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know. I think any time now would be good for a teaser. I think it'd be great to see one of those trailers where it's short and punchy and everyone goes.._"Woah"_.  Think that _really _short teaser that came out for _Titanic _(not comparing how big the movie will be, just the value of a great trailer) and had audiences gasping. It was about 30 seconds long.
> 
> The power of a good teaser trailer can't be underrated.
> 
> *Cloverfield* - it didn't even have the title of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a very short teaser that had something like a side view of a man in an English drawing room (you can't see his face, just profile) holding an old timepiece in his hand, brushing the face of it with his fingers,  the hustle and bustle of London outside the window, following by some beautiful scenic expanses of Africa, and ending with the silhouette of someone in the jungle.
> 
> 
> This is all from the POV of not only an Alex fan but a movie fan. Some teasers just fall flat - others you can feel the excitement in the theatre.




I remember Cloverfield. That was awesome! All my friends were talking about this for weeks because the German trailer were even shorter and dropped in between commercials and cut like news. Everyone was sitting there thinking WTF is this real or what?!?!?


----------



## audiogirl

I'd love to see a teaser.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I'd love to see a teaser.



Yeah, I'm not talking a full-length trailer. Just something to hint at it's coming release


----------



## KwekDuck

Yes, I would definitely love to see a teaser like those. It won't reveal too much of the movie but will create interest.

I'm hoping that there was something during SDCC, though not surprise there's nothing. December or after Starwars seems like a reasonable time to start the promotion, I will worry when there's still no news by that time. 

Something else that I look up to know about this movie is what accent Tarzan/Lord Greystoke will use? He is an English lord but based on the book the first language that he speaks is French (he taught himself to read in English but he learn to speak from a french soldier). and Alex is fluent in French so maybe English with a hint of French will be easier for him to pull off.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the updates and discussion.

The *Diary of a Teenage Girl* updated their website (@*SonyClassics.com*) today and included a gorgeous gallery of HQ promotional stills of Alex, Bel Powley & Kristen Wiig.  We have seen most of these before but a few are slightly different variations of previous photos.  

Sources:

http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/#gallery

http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/


----------



## Santress

Sources:

http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/#gallery

http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/


----------



## Santress

*Filmtheaterhilversum.nl* also released a new but similar variation of a previous still along with Super HQs/Untagged of the previously released pics:

They gave it a four star review and wrote, The diary of a teenage girl '- awarded many prizes at international film festivals - a subtle and honest look at the psyche of a smart young woman, without judging. Full of humor and intelligence, the film captures the fear, the passion and wonder of adolescence. Screenwriter-director Marielle Heller based her handsome film debut, in which live-action and animation complement each other in a powerful way, on the novel by Phoebe Gloeckner. Fresh, lively and outspoken. Had I seen this movie but when I was fifteen, said Sacha Gertsik in the Filmkrant.

Source:  http://www.filmtheaterhilversum.nl/films/998-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl.html

via

https://twitter.com/FilmHilversum/status/623399098662682624

*Diary* will be released in the U.S. and U.K. on August 7, 2015.  

The soundtrack (via Rhino Records) will also have a digital and vinyl release on August 7th and "feature music from T. Rex, The Stooges, Television, and the lead track "Dream Song" composed by Nate Heller and featuring Amber Coffman of Dirty Projectors." 

Sources:

https://instagram.com/p/5asNB4zOgW/?taken-by=rhino_records

https://twitter.com/Rhino_Records/status/623591652557348864


----------



## Santress

Alex & Alexa arriving at *LAX* (July 21, 2015):

Source:  *Just Jared*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Just Jared*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm....Sounds like _Hidden_ might be the next film he has released, after all.

I'd hate to think all that tuna and kale eating went to waste.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm....Sounds like _Hidden_ might be the next film he has released, after all.
> 
> I'd hate to think all that tuna and kale eating went to waste.



Despite the MPAA rating it got last fall, I've heard nothing about Hidden being released. It's still listed as a 2015 on its IMDB page, but it's changed the year every year. I think people, if they're looking at Hidden at all, are getting the release info from IMDB and not bothering to confirm it.

Did he bring only that one bag?! 

And there'll be a SAG screening next week:

Featuring:Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Marielle Heller

Date:Tuesday, July 28, 2015

             Time:                   7:30 PM

https://members.sagfoundation.org/events/5477







​
​


----------



## BagBerry13

KwekDuck said:


> Yes, I would definitely love to see a teaser like those. It won't reveal too much of the movie but will create interest.
> 
> I'm hoping that there was something during SDCC, though not surprise there's nothing. December or after Starwars seems like a reasonable time to start the promotion, I will worry when there's still no news by that time.
> 
> Something else that I look up to know about this movie is what accent Tarzan/Lord Greystoke will use? He is an English lord but based on the book the first language that he speaks is French (he taught himself to read in English but he learn to speak from a french soldier). and *Alex is fluent in French* so maybe English with a hint of French will be easier for him to pull off.



Alex is far from fluent. He speaks school French. If even at that point.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

For some reason I didn't realise Tarzan was going to be a 3D film.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/warner-bros-imax-renew-pact-790137


----------



## skarsbabe

haha that's great, but we have to wait another year!


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much Santress. And thank you for all your opinions. 
Please, do you know when DOTG will realise in Europe? I don't remember it. 
Thank you.


----------



## Henares

Alex on "Live with Kelly & Michael" on Friday August 7th
http://fabulousvikinglovers.tumblr.com.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Someday he will be on talk shows that don't have Kelly Ripa as a host.

And if you're in England you must be over 18 to see DOATG:

*8 certificate ruling keeps The Diary of a Teenage Girl away from teenage girls *

         Producers disappointed after BBFC finds sex scenes in film festival  favourite aimed at young women make it suitable for adults only


Producers of the film have been battling against an 18 certificate,  arguing that it is exploring female sexuality in an open and honest way,  and that other films featuring underage sex &#8211; Kidulthood, Fish Tank and  The Reader &#8211; were all awarded 15 certificates.
 The British Board of Film Classification (BBFC) disagreed and gave its final ruling late on Wednesday.
&#8220;We are massively disappointed,&#8221; said Wahida Begum of Vertigo  Releasing. She said the BBFC had missed the point of its film and its  message.
 &#8220;The film explores female sexuality with boldness and honesty in an  unexploitative manner. In an age where young women are still continually  being sexualised and objectified we feel The Diary of a Teenage Girl  sends a very positive, reassuring message to young girls about female  sexuality and body image. 
 &#8220;It is a shame that audience will not be able legally see a film that was made by women for women of all ages.&#8221;
 Begum also claimed that the decision had been made after the film was viewed only by men at the BBFC.
 The BBFC issued a statement denying that. It said: &#8220;The Diary of a  Teenage Girl has been classified 18 for &#8216;strong sex&#8217;. The sex scenes and  references are too numerous and sustained for a 15 classification to  have been defensible. It is not true that the film has been seen only by  men at the BBFC.&#8221;
 The San Francisco-set American film has been popular on the festival circuit and won a sidebar section at the Berlin film festival rewarding films targeted at older teenagers. At Edinburgh it was named best international feature film.
..
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jul/23/18-certificate-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Similar thought process behind Blue Valentines' rating. God forbid they show a woman recieving pleasure, or in this case a young woman honestly exploring her sexuality.


----------



## Henares

I deduce that  you don´t  like Kelly Ripa. I only know her ¿by? Alex´s interviews.
I´ll go to Berlin, then.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Similar thought process behind Blue Valentines' rating. God forbid they show a woman recieving pleasure, or in this case a young woman honestly exploring her sexuality.



Ladies aren't supposed to enjoy the sexy times, didn't you get the memo? 



Henares said:


> I deduce that  you don´t  like Kelly Ripa. I only know her ¿by? Alex´s interviews.
> I´ll go to Berlin, then.



It's not that I don't like her, it's that this will be the third time he'll be on this show. There are other talk shows out there, but he's only been on Kelly's, Fallon (twice) and Conan once. Time to expand what they book him on. Though, I hope that he never gets booked on The View.


----------



## Henares

Ok.
I´ve never seen The View. 
I´m dreaming of he on TV show here, but I know it´s imposible, by now...


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ladies aren't supposed to enjoy the sexy times, didn't you get the memo?
> 
> It's not that I don't like her, it's that this will be the third time he'll be on this show. There are other talk shows out there, but he's only been on Kelly's, Fallon (twice) and Conan once. Time to expand what they book him on. Though, I hope that he never gets booked on The View.



He should have gone on Craig Ferguson while he had the chance. Though that would've been a bit out of the norm for him. He already struggled more with Conan than with Fallon. Fallon is easy (and boring). I guess that's why he goes back to Kelly. Nothing spontaneous or surprising there. He can say his promo lines and is out there in a minute.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Craig Ferguson or my new favourite James Corden.

Kelly Ripa is too saccharine.


----------



## RedTopsy

Yay, finally a new talkshow appearance  from Alex. Love it. 
It`s been to long since the last time and I take what I can get, 
Kelly Ripa, Fallon, Conan whatever...
It should be an interesting interview at least regarding the TDOTG-release and
the 18 certificate in UK. 
Just saying.... the hypocrisy .... sigh..
(always surrounding female sexuality).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

RedTopsy said:


> Yay, finally a new talkshow apparence from Alex. Love it.
> *It`s been to long since the last time and I take what I can get, *
> Kelly Ripa, Fallon, Conan whatever...
> It should be an interesting interview at least regarding the TDOTG-release and
> the 18 certificate in UK.
> Just saying.... the hypocrisy .... sigh..



True, it has been awhile. Those interviews don't allow much room for spontaneity though...


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think he seeks a predictablr environment because they want to limit him to his promo lines. He's gone afield, especially on Conan. But he always seems a little shy and awkward, so I'd guess that's why he remains contained. Kellys Ripa gives him a safe comfortable cocoon to function in.

And this is a woman's movie, and Ripa's audience is primarily female.

Anyway the point of these interviews is to promote one of his projects, so of course he keeps to the point as much as possible.


----------



## KwekDuck

Yes!!! A new talkshow appearance to look forward to. It's been too long so I'll take any talkshow. But if I can choose, I'll choose Graham Norton, it's not an american talkshow but he's really funny and the guests interactions seems so real and not scripted. So I'm really hoping that someday Alex would appear on this talkshow.


----------



## a_sussan

Yes, Norton is my favorite show too so that would be great. Or Chatty man.


----------



## Hannaheart

When was he on with Kelly?


----------



## flake99

KwekDuck said:


> I'll choose Graham Norton, it's not an american talkshow but he's really funny and the guests interactions seems so real and not scripted. So I'm really hoping that someday Alex would appear on this talkshow.


 


a_sussan said:


> Yes, Norton is my favorite show too so that would be great. Or Chatty man.


 
Yes, I agree either Graham Norton or Chatty Man would be a good show for him to do, v funny chat shows and much more natural rather than the usual boring promo stuff where the guests sound like they're reading a script! 
PS DOATG is on at local independent cinema in the UK at the end of August, looking forward to seeing it, I bet when we see the BBFC classification signature at the beginning it'll be a man that's given it the 18 Cert! 
Confusingly this cinema says it's a 15?! https://www.picturehouses.com/cinem...film/lwl-presents-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## Santress

Thanks,Henares, Flake & Buckeye.

New pics of Alex & Keith in LA. Not sure of the exact date these were taken.  Maybe yesterday (July 23, 2015) or today (July 24, 2015):

Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

KwekDuck said:


> Yes!!! A new talkshow appearance to look forward to. It's been too long so I'll take any talkshow. But if I can choose, I'll choose Graham Norton, it's not an american talkshow but he's really funny and the guests interactions seems so real and not scripted. So I'm really hoping that someday Alex would appear on this talkshow.



I suspect that during Tarzan promo he'll be doing more talk shows than just Kelly and Fallon. And that might, hopefully, include Norton.



Hannaheart said:


> When was he on with Kelly?



August of 2011, promoting Straw Dogs, when it was still Regis and Kelly. And April 2013 for Disconnect.



Santress said:


> Thanks,Henares, Flake & Buckeye.
> 
> New pics of Alex & Keith in LA. Not sure of the exact date these were taken.  Maybe yesterday (July 23, 2015) or today (July 24, 2015):
> 
> Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr



Keith! Plus Alex has his shorts on, and these look much better than his shorts he created for Glastonbury.


----------



## a_sussan

Everytime I check the link to Live with K&M I get to error but maybe that because I live in Sweden...


----------



## Hannaheart

Oh!  I thought he was on with her recently!


----------



## Henares

Yes. He will be on the show the next August 7th


----------



## VampFan

Video of Alex and Alexa arriving at LAX:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwxmJ466DEs


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The paps seem to be after Alexa more than Alex. No wonder they have sunglasses on though..those flashes are going off ten to the dozen.

Side note: Saw Ant-Man yesterday and Alex's WoE co-star Michael Pena was in it - he was hilarious.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> For some reason I didn't realise Tarzan was going to be a 3D film.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/warner-bros-imax-renew-pact-790137



Oh yes. So at least, if the movie ends up being not so good, we can still be shallow and watch him in 3D. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The paps seem to be after Alexa more than Alex. No wonder they have sunglasses on though..those flashes are going off ten to the dozen.
> 
> Side note: Saw Ant-Man yesterday and Alex's WoE co-star Michael Pena was in it - he was hilarious.



Pena's getting good reviews for Ant-Man. I liked him in End of Watch, and looking forward to seeing WOE and how his chemistry is with Alex.

*"Since Observe and Report, youve really shown that  you can do comedy. Do you find that comedy comes really naturally for  you, or is that something youve worked really hard at?*

PEÑA: I have to work on that quite a bit. I remember one of my  managers, back in the day, who I dont work with anymore said, Mike,  youre not funny. I had to work at it and work at it to try to get my  own thing and find whats funny for me. The only thing that I found  thats good is just to work on the scenes.

*How did you get involved with War on Everyone, and what was it about that script that attracted you?*
 PEÑA: I was attached to it a year ago, or maybe even longer. I read  the script, and John Michael McDonagh is a hell of a writer. It just  made me laugh for all the wrong reasons. I just thought that it was so  cool. Somebody else was attached to star opposite me, but then they  dropped out right before filming, and Alexander Skarsgård came in to  save the day. Its just one of those movies I felt I had to do, and that  Id be lucky to do.


http://collider.com/michael-pena-talks-vatican-tapes-the-martian-vacation-more/




Hannaheart said:


> Oh!  I thought he was on with her recently!



Oh no, he's not done any major promotion for a movie in over two years now. Since he was so busy with Tarzan when The Giver was released a year go, he did some phone/radio interviews and that was about it.
At least he's able to promote DOATG, though sadly it appears no new photoshoots. I guess we'll have to wait to next year's Tarzan promotion for those.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol. Ha! I knew it. Just looking over MP's filmography..I knew I recognised his voice from something else (I've seen him in a few other films too but something else pinged me about him). He was in one of my kids favourite films "Turbo"


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The paps seem to be after Alexa more than Alex. No wonder they have sunglasses on though..those flashes are going off ten to the dozen.


When you type in the google search Alex's name pop up about 3 million of the results, when you search Alexa Chung pops 97 millions, that is the difference in the number of customers on paps pics.
Paps are doing this where they see more cash ... Alexa's pics are everywhere, starting of high fashion magazines worldwide and their internet sites, fashion blogs all over the world, ordinary women's magazines etc. and finishing with gossips papers and sites. She doesn't have to call the paps, they find her because they know that they will sell her photos.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well I didn't say anyone was calling the paps, just in this instance the photogs were more focused on Alexa. They didn't seem to (at least from that one angle we got in the video) turn their gaze to Alex until the end.

I do get what you mean. But I was just focusing on this one video, not the overall statistics.


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well I didn't say anyone was calling the paps, just in this instance the photogs were more focused on Alexa. They didnt seem to (at least from that one angle we got in the video) turn their gaze to Alex until the end.


I know Free  It was only my thoughts (more in my head than in my words) about paps and all the sories how celebrities had to call them, including Alexa. 
Paps profession is to take pictures of famous people and sell them, so as in every profession they will gladly take pics of those who sell well, on which certainly earn money. Only call doesn't cause that the photos are valuable to them, it must also be demand for pics. If there is no demand for pics, it means that they are no value to paps. That's why the idea of 'calling the paps' isn't completely logical to me from the point of view of paps


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its cool J...I thought maybe you misunderstood my post and that's why you quoted me 

Point taken


----------



## Santress

An older pic (have we seen this one before?) with a nice plug for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*.  Fresh off twitter today (July 26, 2015):





"#Alex Skarsgard #True Blood excellent in #The Diary of a Teenage Girl with #Bel Fowley #Marielle Heller #Kristin Wiig."

-*yennynun* twitter 

https://twitter.com/yennynun/status/625359050826321920


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much Santress!
I´ve never  seen this pics before.
Nice "his excellent" on DOTG.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> When you type in the google search Alex's name pop up about 3 million of the results, when you search Alexa Chung pops 97 millions, that is the difference in the number of customers on paps pics.
> Paps are doing this where they see more cash ... Alexa's pics are everywhere, starting of high fashion magazines worldwide and their internet sites, fashion blogs all over the world, ordinary women's magazines etc. and finishing with gossips papers and sites. She doesn't have to call the paps, they find her because they know that they will sell her photos.



She's more famous in her world than he is in his, so the people who claim that she's dating him for more attention, or calling the paps, amuse/annoy the heck out of me. 



Santress said:


> An older pic (have we seen this one before?) with a nice plug for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*.  Fresh off twitter today (July 26, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#Alex Skarsgard #True Blood excellent in #The Diary of a Teenage Girl with #Bel Fowley #Marielle Heller #Kristin Wiig."
> 
> -*yennynun* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/yennynun/status/625359050826321920



I don't think I've seen this specific pic before, but that looks like it was when he was doing promo for the East in May 2013.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He looked good during The East promo.

She never calls the paps? :lolots:


----------



## Opheliaballs

Ms Kiah said:


> He looked good during The East promo.
> 
> She never calls the paps? :lolots:



Of course she calls the paps she owns or co owns a business that sells pictures so if she didn't get paped she wouldn't earn anything


----------



## Santress

There were some tweets last night about an *Indiewire* screening & Q&A for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* at Laemmle's Music Hall (July 26, 2015, Beverly Hills).

From instagram, a grainy shot of Alex the Q&A:

"Great listening to these three discuss what it was like to make # diary of a teenage girl @alexanderskarsgard_official @belpowley to # wif and @indiewire for the screening! Amazing film with beautiful cinematography! # cant believe that was shotknthered # sundance2015 # indie film # trueblood."

-*tma_movie* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Santress. It might be the grainy image or my eyes playing tricks but he looks like he's growing a scruff.

For Australian fans: DoATG had a release date of August but its now showing as Sept 24.

Source: http://yourmovies.com.au/movie/48113/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## Ms Kiah

Opheliaballs said:


> Of course she calls the paps she owns or co owns a business that sells pictures so if she didn't get paped she wouldn't earn anything



I think Kim K has a similar deal with her pictures. 

It gets curiouser and curiouser for someone who claims to hate being papped but gravitates to those who love it.


----------



## KwekDuck

Thank you Santress, I'm amaze and thankful for your skill in finding new pics of him. Thanks for all the photos. 


FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks Santress. It might be the grainy image or my eyes playing tricks but he looks like * he's growing a scruff.*
> 
> For Australian fans: DoATG had a release date of August but its now showing as Sept 24.
> 
> Source: http://yourmovies.com.au/movie/48113/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl



oh I'm hoping that he does that for a new role.


----------



## Santress

From last night's screening of Diary (July 26, 2015):

*Marielle Heller, Bel Powley and Alexander Skarsgard Discuss Creativity and Gender at 'Diary of a Teenage Girl' Screening *

The highly anticipated coming-of-age film from writer-director Heller hits theaters on August 7.

On Sunday, July 26, Indiewire and Sony Pictures Classics co-hosted a special advanced screening of Sundance sensation "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" at The Laemmle Music Hall in Beverly Hills. Since its premiere, the film has generated critical acclaim. It recently opened The Film Society of Lincoln Center and MoMA's annual New Directors/ New Film series. Adapted from Phoebe Gloeckner's graphic novel of the same name, the story follows Minnie (Bel Powley), who goes through a sexual awakening upon sleeping with her mother's boyfriend, Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard).

Following the screening, Anne Thompson moderated a Q&A with writer-director Marielle Heller and stars Bel Powley and Alexander Skarsgard. Check out highlights from the discussion below:

*It's a one-of-a-kind coming of age story.*

You've never seen anything quite like "The Diary of a Teenage Girl." Although there are countless coming of age films, "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" stands alone. As Alexander Skarsgard explained, "There are all of these coming-of-age stories from a boy's point-of-view, where they explore sexuality. Being a teenager is ****ing confusing to anyone. I felt like I had never seen that before from a girl's point of view."

*The film fills a gap in representation.*

The film tackles a subject that is not traditionally discussed in the public sphere. Powley explains, "It is so special because it is opening up a conversation about female sexuality amongst teenage girls, which I don't think people even talk about in day-to-day life. It is such a taboo subject to discuss young girls or teenage girls feeling horny."

Both Powley and Heller agree that the film is a form of representation that has been missing for far too long. They revealed that if the film existed when they were younger, life would have been easier. Powley drew form her own past and explained how girls often felt freakish when dealing with change because there were no references or open discussions on such topics. The film is a form of representation for teenage girls, claiming Minnie's experiences are normal and shouldn't be judged. Powley's takeaway message from the film was "everything will be fine. It is not as extreme as you think it is."  
*
"Who is Monroe?"*

From reading a synopsis of the film, it is clear that Heller is walking on eggshells with the iffy subject matter. After all, the idea of Monroe, a 35-year-old man, sleeping with a teenage girl promises controversy. However, there is more to him than what meets the eye. He is not solely defined by the creepy stereotype associated with his mustache. He is a complex character and there is emotional substance to his relationship with Minnie. They both take turns playing the adult. Understanding the delicacy of the situation and the complications tied to the role, it was the challenge that drew Skarsgard to the film.

"I was very intrigued by the character Monroe because it was a real challenge to try and play him in a way so that it's not condoning what he does, without conveying him as too much of a villain, and to try and make that relationship interesting, so it's not just him preying on Minnie for an hour and forty minutes." After Heller saw Skarsgard's "gentle depth" in the drama "What Maisie Knew," she knew he was perfect for the role. His performance is a foundation of the film's success. 

*The film stays true to Minnie's point of view.*

"Our life rule of thumb, when making this movie, was everything is from Minnie's perspective. If she didn't feel bad about something, then we shouldn't feel bad about something. If she didn't feel like she was being victimized, then we shouldn't feel like she is being victimized. I was never trying to have us step out and judge her or judge what was happening to her," said Heller.

*The setting and era make a difference. *

The story flourishes against its cultural backdrop. The childlike-freedom of the San Francisco counterculture during the seventies suited the film. It gave Heller a route to explore sexual experimentation, recreational drug usage and the inexistent relationship between child and parent. Heller reveals how she and cinematographer, Brandon Trost, captured the film's realistic look through subtle techniques, saying, "We tried to feel authentic seventies without being costume party seventies."

The time period prevents the audience from getting hung up on certain elements of the plot, such as Monroe's age. On the contrary, it allows you to get swept up by Minnie's story and lost her in mind. Heller pointed out, "I was aware when I was making the movie that the distance of the era helped us. Hopefully, it meant that people weren't going to come into the movie with a lot of judgment in the way they would if it was just set in the modern time." 

*Minnie is universally relatable. *

Heller discussed reactions to the films she has received thus far. She was surprised, yet delighted to find that Minnie was a universally relatable character. "It's not just women who are enjoying this movie but all different types of people have been coming up to me and claim that it really meant a lot to them and that they really connected to Minnie. I love that because I've always related to male protagonist because that's whom I've had to relate to. Why can't men relate to a teenage girl and find their humanity in this character?"

*Marielle Heller's open invitation to join the creative process is key. *

Skarsgard had only praise for the director and her debut film. He commended her for having an "open invitation" to join the "creative process." She wanted the actors to voice their opinions when a scene wasn't working. "It's the most amazing feeling when you feel that trust from your director. Oh she wants to play and we are all invited here. Unfortunately that is not always the case. She was excited when something shifts or happens," he said.

The director's approach allowed her to capture universal feelings. Heller revealed, "Bel and I constantly checked back in with each other. This is what it felt like, right? Is this what you would have been thinking in that moment? We were checking in with our inner compass." Watching the film, it is evident that the source of the film's emotional authenticity and ability to transcend the message is the open creative process.

*The animation was worth nearly losing an arm over.   *

Since the film was based on an autobiographical graphic novel, the use of animation truly reflects the narrative. The animator, Sara Gunnarsdóttir, "hand drew every frame." Heller claimed that Gunnarsdóttir "almost destroyed her arm while working on this film. We had to do physical therapy at one point." The thousands of drawings may have caused the animator substantial pain, but they proved to be incredible assets to the film. The stunning visuals complement Minnie's narration, allowing us not only to see her grow in age and maturity, but also to see her evolve as an artist.

*Marielle Heller believes female directors have a bright future. *

When asked about the future of female directors, Heller shared an optimistic response. "I feel like we hit a tipping point and there is no going back now. Hollywood has been shamed to getting on board. Public opinion has really swayed people." Skarsgard backed her up, revealing that his decision to work with a director is not relevant to gender but dependent only on skill. "I want to work with amazing filmmakers and Marielle is, so&#8230;"

Source: Conor Soules @ *Indiewire.com*

http://www.indiewire.com/article/ma...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1438032508


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Damn, he looks pretty good in those photos. Very fit and keeping some bulk. 

That was an interesting interview with Marielle Heller. I'd be interested to see how she follows up DoaTG. It sounds like a real labour of love for her.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for pics and info from screening.


----------



## a_sussan

And oooohh.. he has the watch on his other arm... why what why..  secret message maybe..?!. *lol*..


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Damn, he looks pretty good in those photos. Very fit and keeping some bulk.
> 
> That was an interesting interview with Marielle Heller. I'd be interested to see how she follows up DoaTG. It sounds like a real labour of love for her.



I'm starting to wonder if he's keeping the bulk because of there being a possiblity of a Tarzan sequel. I forgot where I read that Tarzan is not supposed to be just a single movie but a franchise. WB keeps calling it a tentpole movie. At this point, its probably easier for him to maintain the muscle than start all over again.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> And oooohh.. he has the watch on his other arm... why what why..  secret message maybe..?!. *lol*..



In real life, Alex usually wears his watch on that arm. I notice as Monroe he wears on the left wrist, not his right wrist.

And now I'm going to have to 'research' on which wrist his previous characters have worn watches. 



Kitkath70 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if he's keeping the bulk because of there being a possiblity of a Tarzan sequel. I forgot where I read that Tarzan is not supposed to be just a single movie but a franchise. WB keeps calling it a tentpole movie. At this point, its probably easier for him to maintain the muscle than start all over again.



That's what I'm wondering, I think he's done some reshoots recently, and there might be still more. Plus the possibility of sequels. So easier to keep most of the bulk. 

As for the scruff, he was clean shaven for some time after finishing WOE. Since he usually gets scruffy if he's not filming I'd wondered if Alexa prefers the clean shaven look. So for the last two weeks the scruff is back and I'm curious. Role? Convinced Alexa that Scruff Is Good? I don't know.

from the IndieWire article:

"After Heller saw Skarsgard's "gentle depth" in the drama "What Maisie  Knew," she knew he was perfect for the role. His performance is a  foundation of the film's success."

I do like seeing his acting talent being noticed. Don't know what, if any, roles this role will lead to, but it'll be fun to find out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> In real life, Alex usually wears his watch on that arm. I notice as Monroe he wears on the left wrist, not his right wrist.
> 
> And now I'm going to have to 'research' on which wrist his previous characters have worn watches.



Do you and a_sussan work in jobs where attention to minutiae is a pre-requisite? Because I never notice details like that   You guys are _good_.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Do you and a_sussan work in jobs* where attention to minutiae is a pre-requisite? Because I never notice details like that   You guys are _good_.



I wish I did, really. Because it'd be nice to be paid for that sort attention to detail, and have it considered a good thing. And not maybe just a little bit odd.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Do you and a_sussan work in jobs where attention to minutiae is a pre-requisite? Because I never notice details like that   You guys are _good_.



I noticed it a few years ago but because it would annoy me personally since I'm right-handed. I can't wear anything big like a watch or bangle on my right hand with which I write, touch-type, etc.
I also only donate blood from my left arm because of that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I noticed it a few years ago but because it would annoy me personally since I'm right-handed. *I can't wear anything big like a watch or bangle on my right hand with which I write, touch-type, etc.
> I also only donate blood from my left arm because of that.*



Same! All of it - even the blood donation. I've tried with bangles etc for going out but it bugs the cr*p out of me for some reason.

*ETA:*  All these good reviews of DoaTG are making me antsy to see it already. And I know it's getting a limited release here in Australia so I'm going to have to be quick if I want to see it in a cinema in September.

*Oops*, meant to add, *Palace Cinemas* look like they'll be showing the film, though only Adelaide is listed currently. http://www.palacecinemas.com.au/movies/diaryofateenagegirl/

Of the two big cinema chains, Hoyts doesn't appear to be showing the film, but Greater Union (ie Event Cinemas) have it listed http://www.eventcinemas.com.au/movie/Diary-Of-A-Teenage-Girl


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the updates.

Yenny interviewed Alex again today for DOATG's promotion:

"Interviewing #Alexander Skarsgard, has Chilean cousins, for #The Diary of a Teenage Girl #Tarzan #True Blood

Very good looking and great personality...}

-*yennynun* twitter

https://twitter.com/yennynun/status/625833172945637376

https://twitter.com/yennynun/status/625833618250674176


----------



## Santress

Alex at the* Los Angeles Times* and *Indie Focus* screening & Q&A for The Diary of a Teenage Girl (July 27, 2015, LA):

Sources:

"LA Times writer Mark Olsen (@indiefocus_) interviews The Diary of a Teenage Girl (@diarythemovie) writer/director Marielle Heller & stars Bel Powley (@belpowley) & Alexander Skarsgard at our Indie Focus Screening Series. # diary of a teenage girl # la times # indie focus # movies # losangeles."

-*latimesevents instagram* & *LATimesEvents* twitter

https://twitter.com/LATimesEvents/status/625886946070429696


"# diary of a teenage girl."

-*agkolesnik* instagram

"# alex skarsgard # diary of a teenage girl."

-*agkolesnik* instagram


----------



## Santress

Sources:

"# alex skarsgard # diary of a teenage girl # bel powley."

-*agkolesnik* instagram


"Remembering what it's like to be a teenage girl # diary of a teenage girl # alexander skarsgard # mari heller # bel powley # lat."

-*blbender *instagram


----------



## Santress

Another from last night's *Indie Focus* & *LA Times* screening & Q&A for *DOATG* (July 27, 2015):

'I wanted to do right by her.' Marielle Heller w/ Bel Powley & Alexander Skarsgard at Q&A for DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL.

-*IndieFocus* twitter 

https://twitter.com/IndieFocus/status/625918636490948608


----------



## Santress

Alex at the  Los Angeles Times & Indie Focus screening of *The Diary Of A Teenage Girl * (July 27, 2015, Los Angeles).

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for posting pics and interviews. 

Skarsbrow and scruffy plus I think he looks nice but tired.


----------



## Santress

Some LQs of Alex looking adorkable at a press conference for *DOATG* yesterday (July 27, 2015, Beverly Hills).

I brightened them up a bit.  Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## a_sussan

Oh my... he's really adorkable


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Those pics remind me of the TB pics he took with AP and SM in July 2010. 
He does look adorkable and very tired. And two different shirts in the same day?! Though, they are grey and oatmeal colored, so he's not expanding beyond his normal palette.  
It's ok to try colors like blue or green, Alex, it's ok.


----------



## jooa

Oh yeah, he looks tired, probably his friends abandoned by him in LA want to make up for the lack of his presence and they spend time together all nights, but privately, no Chateau Marmont ... and he's also very blonde, scruffy and tanned ... but he looks happy


----------



## a_sussan

Still waiting for a release date on DOTG in Sweden.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> Still waiting for a release date on DOTG in Sweden.



Not sure how accurate it is but IMDb is saying 25th September 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3172532/releaseinfo?mode=desktop


----------



## a_sussan

No info what so ever on SF (Swedish Film) so I would take IMDb with a handful of salt.

I just emailed SF and see if I can get some answer when and if they release the movie here.


----------



## RedTopsy

^  Sussan, I will also try to get some more info about the release in Sweden. I remember seeing a list of countries were TDOATG was planned for release and Sweden was on that list in September, (also on IMDb), so still keeping my hopes up. 

Thanks Santress for all the pics and info and you all ladies for the updates. 
Been having trouble with my computer and login...

Great to see all the pics and info. He is looking scruffy and yummy and tired. 
and the body right now,  can`t help but stare. 

I hope we will have some info soon about a new filmrole, it seems like there is 
something going on. He is so beefy right now and the hair and beard is growing.


----------



## ml44

This is the first time I find Alex not looking too good. He looks tired and just, he doesn't look his best in these pics. If I'm being honest, he looks old. I think the drinking and partying caught up to him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

To me he just looks knackered from the heavy promotion/interviewing for DoaTG tbh (and perhaps some catching up with his LA buds).


----------



## a_sussan

Just got a replay from SF, the release date is September 25th as you all said, wonder why they don't show that in the coming movie section. But at least they are showing it. Hurray!!!!


----------



## audiogirl

ml44 said:


> This is the first time I find Alex not looking too good. He looks tired and just, he doesn't look his best in these pics. If I'm being honest, he looks old. I think the drinking and partying caught up to him.



And you know for a fact that he's been drinking and partying? How about a whirlwind promotional schedule with multiple screenings / Q&As, along with interviews. And in between,  he's probably visiting old friends in LA.

What I know for a fact, is that the west coast is three hours earlier than the east coast, which makes anyone automatically feel like they are up late, even keeping a normal schedule. Then there's the fact that he's still a acclimating from a European timezone 8-9 hours earlier.

This is the first time he hasn't looked rested (and quite young) in months. And we know he's busy promoting the hell out of the movie.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Great pics Santress - can't ever accuse Skars of botoxing, that brow is workin' it!


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> Just got a replay from SF, the release date is September 25th as you all said, wonder why they don't show that in the coming movie section. But at least they are showing it. Hurray!!!!




Yay!  Great news!  Can`t wait to see the film.


----------



## a_sussan

*Topsy*.. love the gif.. :giggles:


----------



## ml44

audiogirl said:


> And you know for a fact that he's been drinking and partying? How about a whirlwind promotional schedule with multiple screenings / Q&As, along with interviews. And in between,  he's probably visiting old friends in LA.
> 
> What I know for a fact, is that the west coast is three hours earlier than the east coast, which makes anyone automatically feel like they are up late, even keeping a normal schedule. Then there's the fact that he's still a acclimating from a European timezone 8-9 hours earlier.
> 
> This is the first time he hasn't looked rested (and quite young) in months. And we know he's busy promoting the hell out of the movie.



Wow, audio girl relax. I didn't know you knew his entire schedule.  He looks old and tired and that's my opinion and you have have yours. Excuse me for not thinking that he looks great all the time. 

And I'm not going to make this into a whole let's fight thing. This an Alex thread so I will continue lurking as I have been for many years.


----------



## Santress

More from the *LA Times/Indie Focus* screening and Q&A (July 27, 2015, Los Angeles).

Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## Santress

+Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## Santress

*Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## audiogirl

ml44 said:


> Wow, audio girl relax. I didn't know you knew his entire schedule.  He looks old and tired and that's my opinion and you have have yours. Excuse me for not thinking that he looks great all the time.
> 
> And I'm not going to make this into a whole let's fight thing. This an Alex thread so I will continue lurking as I have been for many years.


Of course I don't know his schedule and neither do you. He does look tired, but there are other explanations besides drinking and partying, especially since he has looked so rested (and especially young) lately.

You are entitled to your opinion, and I'm entitled to mine. Personally, I try to look to avoid malicious rumor and stick to the facts at hand. He's busy promoting the hell out of this movie. And he's been crossing a lot of timeszones.


----------



## Opheliaballs

I really have to agree with you it's not like he's been busy working his eyes are glazed and his pupils are dilated like his drunk or has had too much fairy dust he really needs to sort himself out


----------



## elliebaby3434

i saw him last night at the screening ....he looked great....


----------



## Nyota

it´s interesting that the start in Sweden is the 25th when the start in Germany is the 24th. Do all the films in Sweden start on a Friday @sussan?


----------



## a_sussan

*Nyota*, there are at least 4 more movies that have a release date 25th September in Swedish cinemas.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Interview done at EFF:

*In coming-of-age tale The Diary of a Teenage Girl, True Blood star  Alexander Skarsgård goes from vampire to cradle robber. The Skinny talks  to the Swedish hunk about teenage sexuality, Hollywood's prudishness,  Zoolander, and a moustachioed Tarzan*

 Breaking through into public consciousness with the one-two HBO series punch of _Generation Kill_ and _True Blood_, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård&#8217;s star has been on the rise ever since. Alternating between independent fare (_The East_), wannabe blockbusters (_Battleship_), arthouse darling projects (Lars von Trier&#8217;s _Melancholia_),  and, of course, Lady Gaga music videos, the 38-year-old is now very  much a cinematic force to be reckoned with, far removed from the shadow  of his father, beloved character actor Stellan Skarsgård, or the days of his first English-language role in Ben Stiller&#8217;s _Zoolander_  (he played one of male model Derek Zoolander&#8217;s idiot friends who dies  in &#8220;a freak gasoline fight accident&#8221. Next year sees him lead a summer  tentpole release with a new live-action _Tarzan_ from director David Yates (director of the last four _Harry Potter_ films), but his most interesting film role to date arrives this year on a much smaller scale...

"It was one of the best on-set experiences of my life," he says. "And  I&#8217;m not exaggerating. I would say everything about it... the details of  shooting a 70s movie in San Francisco, with those costumes, those sets &#8211;  what a dream, you know? And it was also, obviously, a very small indie  film, so it kind of felt like the movies I started out with in Sweden at  the beginning of my career, where you lug stuff around together and  it&#8217;s, like, a crew of 20. We all knew each other and everyone&#8217;s in it  for the love of the project. And it&#8217;s a very eclectic, interesting group  of people &#8211; our first assistant director was a legendary drag queen  from San Francisco. Mari is from that area herself, so a lot of her  friends were helping out on the movie, so every single person was there  because they loved Mari."..

Our chat&#8217;s conclusion sees some praise thrown the way of the film&#8217;s  1970s aesthetic: "Just to rock a moustache and the sideburns for a  month... it was a real moustache so that was quite interesting on  weekends. You know, going to restaurants and stuff looking like that."  The Skinny inquires as to whether his Tarzan will be a unique  moustachioed interpretation, a question that gets a laugh and then a sad  "no". To the response of additional laughter but then tight lips, we  also ask if he&#8217;s been offered a cameo as a ghost in the upcoming _Zoolander 2_. "I can't say. That's a good idea, though. _Hamlet_-style."


http://www.theskinny.co.uk/film/interviews/alexander-skarsgard-diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Alex promoting *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* today (July 28, 2015) in Los Angeles:





I'm married to a Viking and today I got to interview one. 

-*DarcyStaniforth* twitter 

https://twitter.com/DarcyStaniforth/status/626139857744699392





Got to sit down with the handsome Alexander Skargard to chat about his new movie 'THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL'! Stay tuned on SBTN catch the exclusive interview!" 

-*thevictoriatouyenshow* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Interview done at EFF:
> 
> *In coming-of-age tale The Diary of a Teenage Girl, True Blood star  Alexander Skarsgård goes from vampire to cradle robber. The Skinny talks  to the Swedish hunk about teenage sexuality, Hollywood's prudishness,  Zoolander, and a moustachioed Tarzan*
> 
> Breaking through into public consciousness with the one-two HBO series punch of _Generation Kill_ and _True Blood_, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgårds star has been on the rise ever since. Alternating between independent fare (_The East_), wannabe blockbusters (_Battleship_), arthouse darling projects (Lars von Triers _Melancholia_),  and, of course, Lady Gaga music videos, the 38-year-old is now very  much a cinematic force to be reckoned with, far removed from the shadow  of his father, beloved character actor Stellan Skarsgård, or the days of his first English-language role in Ben Stillers _Zoolander_  (he played one of male model Derek Zoolanders idiot friends who dies  in a freak gasoline fight accident). Next year sees him lead a summer  tentpole release with a new live-action _Tarzan_ from director David Yates (director of the last four _Harry Potter_ films), but his most interesting film role to date arrives this year on a much smaller scale...
> 
> "It was one of the best on-set experiences of my life," he says. "And  Im not exaggerating. I would say everything about it... the details of  shooting a 70s movie in San Francisco, with those costumes, those sets   what a dream, you know? And it was also, obviously, a very small indie  film, so it kind of felt like the movies I started out with in Sweden at  the beginning of my career, where you lug stuff around together and  its, like, a crew of 20. We all knew each other and everyones in it  for the love of the project. And its a very eclectic, interesting group  of people  our first assistant director was a legendary drag queen  from San Francisco. Mari is from that area herself, so a lot of her  friends were helping out on the movie, so every single person was there  because they loved Mari."..
> 
> Our chats conclusion sees some praise thrown the way of the films  1970s aesthetic: "Just to rock a moustache and the sideburns for a  month... it was a real moustache so that was quite interesting on  weekends. You know, going to restaurants and stuff looking like that."  The Skinny inquires as to whether his Tarzan will be a unique  moustachioed interpretation, a question that gets a laugh and then a sad  "no". To the response of additional laughter but then tight lips, we  also ask if hes been offered a cameo as a ghost in the upcoming _Zoolander 2_. "I can't say. That's a good idea, though. _Hamlet_-style."
> 
> 
> http://www.theskinny.co.uk/film/interviews/alexander-skarsgard-diary-of-a-teenage-girl



Great interview. And yet all I can focus on is the possibility of him having a cameo as Meekus in Z2 - and I am here for it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> Alex promoting *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* today (July 28, 2015) in Los Angeles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;I'm married to a Viking and today I got to interview one.&#8221;
> 
> -*DarcyStaniforth* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/DarcyStaniforth/status/626139857744699392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Got to sit down with the handsome Alexander Skargard to chat about his new movie 'THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL'! Stay tuned on SBTN catch the exclusive interview!"
> 
> -*thevictoriatouyenshow* instagram



Ah, a white button up shirt, he looks so good in those.
He still looks eyebaggy, but more rested today.
As to why he looked very tired yesterday, who knows? The subject of his drinking habits has been discussed for years. We know that he cut out almost all alcohol last year because of Tarzan filming. But it seems to be that even this year, while we've got pics of him with alcohol it doesn't seem to be as much as before. Though he's not been to a Hammarby home game yet this year. So I suspect it's less alcohol and more trying to catch up with people he hasn't seen, and promo work. He can rest when promo work is done 

And here's a link to the 2010 photo shoot, the one that yesterday's photoshoot reminds me of:


http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=23907




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great interview. And yet all I can focus on is the possibility of him having a cameo as Meekus in Z2 - and I am here for it.



It is a good interview.

And I'd love for a Zoolander II cameo.

Um, is that Sparkles in your bottom gif?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, a white button up shirt, he looks so good in those.
> He still looks eyebaggy, but more rested today.
> As to why he looked very tired yesterday, who knows? The subject of his drinking habits has been discussed for years. We know that he cut out almost all alcohol last year because of Tarzan filming. But it seems to be that even this year, while we've got pics of him with alcohol it doesn't seem to be as much as before. Though he's not been to a Hammarby home game yet this year.
> 
> And here's a link to the 2010 photo shoot, the one that yesterday's photoshoot reminds me of:
> 
> 
> http://askarsgard.com/?page_id=23907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good interview.
> 
> And I'd love for a Zoolander II cameo.
> 
> Um, is that Sparkles in your bottom gif?



Don't hate the gif, hate the producers of said sparkly vampire movie...lol


----------



## VampFan

Thank you for all the pics and interviews. I'm excited to see this movie. Not just because Alex is in it, but because I'm looking forward to seeing a movie about teenage female sexuality (gasp, clutching my pearls). From all the reviews and feedback, apparently it nails it. 

Video interview with Marielle Heller with some scenes from the movie:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

Fan pics of Alex in Los Angeles today (July 28, 2015):

Saw this beautiful today &#65039; can't wait to see him on the big screen again.

-*mayraaltyra* instagram

@edballs75 and Tarzan.

-*inked_autographs* instagram

"With #alexander skarsgard tonight.

-*mayracansigno* twitter 

https://twitter.com/mayracansigno/status/626292348540956672


----------



## scarlet555

the beef in here is not bad...  Skarsgard is looking good tired or not...


----------



## RedTopsy

Article from London Evening Standard:




> *Alexander Skarsgård: Sexism is a big problem in Hollywood*
> 
> He's dating Alexa, hanging out in East London and fighting inequality in the film industry. Here sexy Scandi vampire Alexander Skarsgård tells Susannah Butter why life after True Blood tastes so sweet.
> 
> SUSANNAH BUTTER
> 
> Published: 29 July 2015 Updated: 10:37, 29 July 2015
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård is beautiful when he goes on a feminist rant. Sexism is a big problem in Hollywood, says the actor who made a name for himself as the hot vampire Eric in the TV series True Blood, winning everyone over with his perfectly hewn jawline and Scandi swagger. Boys can talk about sex and have sex in films and its cool but when girls do it they are just sluts. Its so prudish and puritanical. Hollywood is difficult for women  people making films want super-hot, young girls, and then there are fewer great roles for women aged over 40.
> 
> Skarsgård is here to help, wearing the modern superhero garb of a denim shirt and jeans by Acne, a label based in his native Sweden. We have met to discuss his new film, Diary of a Teenage Girl. Set in Seventies San Francisco, it is a coming of age story about 17-year-old Minnie (Londoner Bel Powley), who begins an affair with a man called Monroe (played by 38-year-old Skarsgård), who happens to be the boyfriend of her mother (Kristen Wiig).
> 
> The sex scenes in Diary have caused a ratings row. The British Board of Film Classification has given it an 18 certificate because it contains what it calls strong sex but the films writer and director, Mari Heller, calls the decision disappointing. Wahida Begum, from the films distributor, Vertigo Releasing, said: The film has been viewed purely by men at the BBFC (British Board of Film Classification) and they have missed the point of the film and its message. Heller has said it was made by women, for women of all ages.
> 
> Mari Heller doesnt give a f**k about the status quo, says Skarsgård, sipping loose-leaf tea. Voices like hers might break the barrier [of sexism]  or  shatter it at least. It isnt a traditional Hollywood movie, and when we filmed it no one was making decisions based on what would be commercially  successful.
> 
> Skarsgårds gentlemanly heroism extends to his love life. I have been given warnings from at least three publicists not to mention his relationship with model and presenter Alexa Chung. When I do break the rules and venture that she seems nice, he cant resist a soppy smile. Later, when we discuss whether he would like to settle down, he says he would like children. Chungs friends Pixie Geldof, Daisy Lowe and Douglas Booth like him and say they are looking forward to hanging out with Alexa and Alex at Soho Farmhouse this weekend.
> 
> At the moment he is staying in east London, which is vibrant, fun, cool (and Chungs stomping ground) and is often at The Cat & Mutton pub on Broadway Market.
> 
> Does he feel protective of girlfriends who are getting attention because of who he is? I do but the healthiest thing is not to dip into it, otherwise all the noise out there would drive me crazy. If you fall in love you figure it out and make it work. Alexa and Alex went to Glastonbury together. Skarsgård says: Im not into Kanye West and not a good dancer but loved the Buzzcocks, one of my favourite bands of all time, and Perfume Genius.
> 
> Skarsgård describes his accent as kinda southern American after 10 years based there and in LA but he grew up in Stockholm, or more specifically So-Fo (south of Folkungagatan). His mother is a doctor and he is the oldest of six children. The house was relaxed, and his father walked around naked a lot  presumably this is why he says sex scenes are not embarrassing.
> 
> Acting came naturally  his father is Stellan Skarsgård, of Mamma Mia! fame, but also lots of serious theatre and arthouse films. Lars von Trier cast them both in Melancholia. My dad doesnt care what we do as long as we are enjoying ourselves, says the younger Skarsgård.
> 
> London has a crush on Sweden at the moment. Is it really the best place ever? Skarsgård starts with a qualifier: Im not saying everything in Sweden is perfect because its not. But it is interesting having grown up in a social ********ic country such as Sweden, and then watching whats going on in the US and the income disparity. The system in Sweden is great because you get free healthcare and free education; someone who doesnt have a lot of money can become a doctor or lawyer. Theres good paternity and maternity leave  the US is probably the only civilised country in the world that doesnt give parents anything. Sweden is a good country to raise a family in because there is an equality there I dont feel in the States.
> 
> Alex Skarsgard starring alongside Kristen Wiig in The Diary of a Teenage Girl
> Alex Skarsgard stars alongside Kristen Wiig in The Diary of a Teenage Girl
> He would love to do a Scandi drama and have a base there. My family has been in So-Fo for ages and its very protective. Hes still close to many of his childhood friends who are not in the industry, working instead as carpenters and doctors.
> 
> His brothers and sisters still live there, and he drew on his youngest sisters experience while making Diary. I remember what it was like being a young boy too. Its confusing. You think about sex and you think, Am I weird? Whats going on with my body and my mind? Then you think you are even more weird if there isnt anything representing how you feel and what you are going through.
> 
> Filming in San Francisco was the best. He knows Heller through a mutual friend, the 30 Rock comedian Jack McBrayer, and they had really crazy parties at an old theatre in California where my friend lives.
> 
> Skarsgård has recently finished a hardcore training regime, bulking up to play Tarzan. Is Hollywood as physically demanding for men? Skarsgård doesnt buy it: If you are a 65-year-old dude you can still be the leading man and have an onscreen romance with a 25-year-old and thats fine  youll never see the reversal of that. It is much easier getting older as a male.
> 
> After Tarzan, Skarsgård went to Iceland to film War on Everyone with John Michael McDonagh, the director of In Bruges and Calvary. He would like to come back and do theatre in London but the wilderness is also appealing. Last year he went to the South Pole with Prince Harry and Dominic West. We were there for a month, completely isolated. You talk about everything  its a profound experience. We talked about how to stay grounded. I love to be disconnected like that. He was still recognised, though  some Russians in Antarctica had seen a movie I was in.
> 
> Is all that travelling lonely? Skarsgård gestures at the room of people working on the films publicity. Not at all. You see how many friends I have here?
> 
> Next he is going off-grid to the Swedish archipelago. With Alexa? You have to ask but Im not saying anything, he says. Maybe settling down, maybe not...
> 
> I want to catch up on reading. The last book I read was Noam Chomsky on anarchism; maybe I will become an anarchist.
> 
> @SusannahButter
> 
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl is out  in cinemas on August 7 from Vertigo Releasing




http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...m-is-a-big-problem-in-hollywood-10423577.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Go Alex. Those issues are really topical right now (the disparity in attitudes between male/female ageing in HW, and also the attitude to female sexuality) and he's addressing it just right, using the movie as a springboard for the discussion.

Edit: Thanks Red, that was a good read.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you  *Red*


----------



## jooa

Alex talks with such passion about "The Diary" and "War" in those little pieces of an interview:

https://soundcloud.com/deepest-dream/alexfindyourseen

https://soundcloud.com/deepest-dream/alexander-sk-rsgard-discusses


----------



## Kitkath70

Another video interview with Alex.

http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/vi...cter-his-teenage-years-news-footage/482519126


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Some LQs of Alex at the *SAG Foundation* screening and Q&A for *'The Diary Of A Teenage Girl'* (July 28, 2015, Los Angeles).

I brightened/cropped these a bit. Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Off topic: I'm convinced Good Day Sacramento is manned by lobotomised bobble-heads. Not content with producing one of the most cringeworthy Askars interviews (Spongebob Squarepants anyone?) they've now done an equally #awkward one with Cara Delevigne.

Stay Classy Sacramento.

Let's revisit:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Fan photo from twitter today (July 29, 2015) :

Here's a drawing I did of actor Alexander Skarsgård. Me & Alexander Skarsgård. It would be cool if Alex starred in something I wrote, like one of my Fusillade stories.

-*howardshum* twitter 

https://twitter.com/howardshum/status/626522838724317184


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new interviews and pics. The Standard interview was very informative, both in terms of his personal life and professional life. Helps when he has an interviewer that gets along with.
Is that blue shirt new? 
He looks tan, happy and wonderfully scruffy.

This article is more about the movie and less about Alex, but does point out questions about how well the box office might, or might do, considering the subject matter:

The  question that the women behind &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221; had been  dreading came during a Q. and A. session at a screening in a Park City,  Utah, mall two days after the film&#8217;s triumphant premiere at Sundance.
&#8220;What  was your ulterior motive?&#8221; a man in the audience asked the director,  Marielle Heller. &#8220;Were you trying to condemn pedophilia or glorify it?&#8221;
Ms. Heller barely let a second flicker by.
&#8220;Neither,&#8221;  she replied. &#8220;I had one intention, which was to tell an honest story  about a teenage girl and what it feels like to be a teenage girl.&#8221;

Now, with the film&#8217;s opening on Friday, &#8220;Diary&#8221; faces the bigger litmus  test of whether wider audiences will respond. Two other hits from this  year&#8217;s Sundance &#8212; &#8220;Dope&#8221; and &#8220;Me and Earl and the Dying Girl&#8221; &#8212; were  box-office disappointments, and the subject matter of &#8220;Diary&#8221; is, by  conventional measures, tricky. The legality of Minnie&#8217;s coupling aside,  the film explores teenage sexuality through the lens of a libidinous  post-pubescent girl. Other films have taken the teenage girl&#8217;s  perspective &#8212; among them &#8220;Little Darlings&#8221; and &#8220;Smooth Talk&#8221; in the &#8217;80s, and &#8220;The To Do List&#8221;  from 2013 &#8212; but part of what distinguishes Minnie&#8217;s sexual awakening is  her exuberance: The girl digs sex. (Despite the filmmakers&#8217; appeals, it  has been given the equivalent of an NC-17 rating in Britain, barring  anyone under 18 from seeing it; in the United States, the film is rated  R.)

Skarsgard fell into place next, and then came the matter of casting  Minnie. Ms. Heller wanted an actor who could perfectly hit multiple  notes: tender, funny, sincere, curious, open, alternately sexy and  childlike, without a hint of sarcasm.
Out  of hundreds of actresses, she found her Minnie in Ms. Powley, who said  that after reading the script, she felt that she would die if she didn&#8217;t  get the part. &#8220;It was just the first really honest portrayal of what  it&#8217;s like to be a teenage girl that I ever experienced,&#8221; Ms. Powley  said.
Ms.  Powley, 23, had never done sex scenes before, and she, Mr. Skarsgard  and Ms. Heller spent two weeks rehearsing them, along with other scenes.  &#8220;Alexander has done so many sex scenes that he really became the guide  for not making it a big deal,&#8221; Ms. Heller said. &#8220;He&#8217;s Scandinavian and a  very relaxed person.&#8221;

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/m...t-15-in-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl.html?_r=0


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

New article and photos from Alex promoting *DOATG* in Los Angeles:

Alex, Bel Powley & Marielle Heller photographed by *Ricardo DeAratanha* for the *LA Times*:

&#8220;...&#8217;Diary&#8217; features a breakout performance by Bel Powley as Minnie, as well as powerful turns by Alexander Skarsgard as Monroe and Kristen Wiig as Charlotte...

For Skarsgard it was important to portray Monroe as something more than just a creep preying on a young girl.
&#8216;She's almost older and wiser than he is,&#8217; said Skarsgard. 'He's an adult, he's responsible for what happens, but without being an evil man. I didn't feel like I had this responsibility to portray all of masculinity or play the guy to represent all men in the world. I play this one guy, a 35-year-old man who thinks he's 15.&#8217;&#8221;

-Alex on his Diary of a Teenage Girl character, Monroe

Source: *LATimes*/Mark Olsen

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...rl-marielle-heller-20150802-story.html#page=1


----------



## Santress

#AlexanderSkarsgard at the #SAGF Conversations screening for @DiaryTheMovie #TheDiaryOfATeenageGirl.

-*SAGFoundation* twitter

https://twitter.com/SAGFoundation/status/626558765840531457


----------



## Kitkath70

Wow! What a gorgeous photo.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo shared on instagram today (July 29, 2015) :

This # swedish beauty was so nice &#65039;&#65039;&#65039;&#65039; and his # smile OMG ! Too die for !!!! Been a fan since he was in @ladygaga # ladygaga # paparazzi video! He goes WOW quite some time. 

-*twihardmonster* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alex arriving at *LAX* today (July 29, 2015):

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Another nice shot of Alex with reporter Yenny Nun while promoting *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* in Los Angeles (July 27, 2015).  Yenny also interviewed Alex back in 2013 when he was promoting *The East*.

From Yennys twitter:

# Alexander Skarsgard # True Blood # Tarzan # Diary of a Teenage Girl told us about his life and upcoming films." 

https://twitter.com/yennynun/status/626593438541045763


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *jooa*, *Buckeye* and *Santress* for sound clips, interviews and pic.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much! All of you are fantastic!!!
I love Alex but I prefer  his short hair.
I'm glad to see him promoting his films, etc.


----------



## Santress

^yw, ladies.

New Alex Interview with *The Independent*:

*Alexander Skarsgard on Diary of a Teenage Girl underage relationship controversy: 'That's what got me excited about the film'*

The night before I meet Alexander Skarsgard, hes guest of honour at the premiere of his new movie, Diary of a Teenage Girl, at the Edinburgh International Film Festival. I cant hardly believe it, says the quivering festival programmer, as ripples of excitement run through the female (and some male) members of the audience. Put this largely down to True Blood, the TV show that shot the Swedish-born Skarsgard to fame as the super-buff 1,000-year-old vampire Eric Northman.

Before then, Skarsgard was probably best known for being the eldest son of fellow actor Stellan Skarsgard, a regular face in Hollywood who made his international breakthrough way back in Lars von Triers Breaking the Waves. But arriving slap-bang in the middle of the vampire craze, True Blood saw Skarsgard instantly eclipse his fathers fame in a role that left little to the imagination, leading him to proclaim, Im an actor, not a sex symbol.

Even his Diary co-star, 23 year-old British newcomer Bel Powley, jokes hes the king of sex scenes, something I relay when we meet the next day. I definitely wouldnt agree with that title, he retorts, slouching in a hotel restaurant booth in jeans and T-shirt. So he never gets nervous? Ive done gay sex scenes without being gay, which would normally be uncomfortable, but its really not. If youre actually excited about the story youre telling, and this is a piece of that puzzle and it makes sense to you, I find it exciting. 

Its just as well, given Diarys proliferation of intimate sequences between the 38-year-old Skarsgard and Powley. Based on the 2002 graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner, its a frank and funny coming-of-age tale set in San Francisco in the Seventies. Powleys 15-year-old Minnie loses her virginity to Skarsgards shambling Monroe, the 35 year-old boyfriend to her mother Charlotte (Kristen Wiig). Its Minnie who does the seducing, sucking his finger in a bar, before embarking on a lusty affair.

While Minnie is very much the instigator, was Skarsgard concerned at the controversy his characters affair with an under-age girl might stir? To me that was what got me excited about it, he enthuses. Doing it in a way without justifying or condoning what he does. Hes obviously 35 and shes a teenager and hes responsible for what happens. But the challenge that I thought would be interesting was: How do you make him real? It wouldnt be interesting if it was him preying on her for an hour and 40 minutes.

Monroe is no one-dimensional predator; Skarsgard talks about looking for the real aspects of him, where hes weak, confused or like a lost teenager. I thought it would be more interesting for the audience if you are confused and not sure how youre supposed to feel about this whole situation. Its great if there are moments when he actually understands what hes doing, or there are moments when you think hes charming, and you get why shes attracted to him. 

Skarsgards own upbringing was almost as bohemian as Minnies. The eldest of six, his family lived in an apartment block, close to his grandparents and cousins; every night, thered be boozy dinners  a lot of wild hippies and artists and anarchists. In the day, hed hang around Stockholm theatres where his father performed. When he was seven, a family friend gave him his first film role. Six years later, he scored the lead in Swedish TV programme Hunden som log (The Dog  That Smiled).

I wouldnt say I was famous, but some people recognised me, he recalls. And being 13 is ****ing weird for anyone! But then it gets [even weirder] if someone recognises you. I got really paranoid and uncomfortable with the attention  I was like: This is what its like, I dont want to do it anymore. He quit acting as a result. As a teenager, I was very against it, he remembers. At 19, he did a year of national service in the Swedish army, joining a unit that dealt with anti-terrorism and anti-sabotage in the Stockholm archipelago.

Completing his service in 1996, he headed to England, studying English at Leeds Metropolitan University for six months. But he began to think about the profession hed left. I missed acting, I missed being on stage, being in front of a camera. I felt like: Im not 13 anymore. Im in my twenties  maybe I can deal with it now if it happens again. Moving to New York, he studied theatre for six months, then returned to Stockholm, where he began to score acting jobs on stage and screen.

Holidaying back in the States, Skarsgard landed his first American role  the super-dim male-model Meekus in Ben Stillers 2001 cult comedy Zoolander (sadly, the character died in a gasoline fight, meaning he wont be returning for the upcoming sequel). He followed it playing a real-life US marine in Generation Kill, the Iraq War-set HBO mini-series from the creators of The Wire.

From there, he jumped on board True Blood, cementing his pin-up status with one of the raunchiest roles on TV. Everything changed when True Blood came out, Skarsgard nods. The fact that people care and they approach you; you feel theyre affected by it and it meant something to them. Thats a compliment, he says. It shouldnt make you paranoid.

After seven seasons, the show ended in 2014. There are moments when I miss playing Eric Northman, he nods. But on the flip side, hes relishing the freedom he now has. I could take a year off if I want. Or if something comes up that I want to do in the Kalahari desert, I control my own schedule. To date, the films he has made were often shoehorned into the hiatus between True Blood seasons. Some, like the modern take on What Maisie Knew, were decent; others, like the Straw Dogs remake, are best left forgotten.

Now, though, Skarsgard is about to show Hollywood hes ready for leading-man status. Since completing Diary, he has spent eight months working on Tarzan, a new blockbuster take on the famous jungle tale by Harry Potter director David Yates. Margot Robbie of Wolf of Wall Street plays Jane.It was very exhausting. It was really intense. But a phenomenal experience. I was so intrigued by that character, he says. I didnt know what it would be like when you do a big movie like that. Are they going to micromanage you? Are they going to be nervous if you want to change one word?

Skarsgard has worked with his father on screen before. In Lars von Triers Melancholia, he played Michael, newlywed husband to Kirsten Dunsts depressive Justine. Skarsgard Snr. featured as Justines boss. It was just a couple of days  we didnt have that much stuff together. But it was such a dream. Hes keen for a re-match. For so many reasons, obviously. Hes my Dad, I love him. I think hes a fantastic actor.

In between dates in New Yorks Botanical Garden with Alexa Chung, he has just wrapped War On Everyone, the new dark comedy from The Guards John Michael McDonagh. I havent done comedy since Zoolander, he smiles. After True Blood, teenage girls and Tarzan, hes probably in need of a laugh.

Source: James Mottram @ *Independent.co.uk*

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...t-got-me-excited-about-the-film-10428068.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Australian fans, lurkers:  In addition to Palace and Event Cinemas, I contacted Dendy Cinemas yesterday and received a reply today that they WILL be carrying the DoaTG as well. They'll be updating their website soon to reflect the dates and times it will be showing.

www.dendy.com.au


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Fresh off twitter: *ETOnline* has an exclusive new clip of Alex, Bel Powley & Kristen Wiig in *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*:

http://www.etonline.com/movies/1690...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

It feels so good to imagine that he might be thinking about me, Minnie Goetz (Bel Powley) thinks to herself as she stares at a beer-guzzling Monroe (Alexander Skarsgård).

The upcoming indie flick chronicles the loss of 15-year-old Minnies virginity to Monroe, her mom Charlottes (Kristen Wiig) 30-something boyfriend.

As evidenced in this sneak peek, Minnie is a slightly conflicted teenage girl longing for attention  and eager to get it from Monroe.

When a tipsy Monroe begs Charlotte to hit the town with him just for a couple of drinks, she turns him down, saying shes too tired. Instead, she volunteers her wide-eyed teenage daughter to accompany him in her place before planting a smooch on her man.

Source:   *ETOnline.com* via *SonyClassics* twitter

http://www.etonline.com/movies/1690...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

https://twitter.com/sonyclassics/status/627159324100587521


----------



## Santress

Here is my transcript of the Alex & Monroe segments that were recorded for the podcast from the *LA Times/Indie Focus Q&A* held after the July 27, 2015 screening of *DOATG* in Los Angeles.  You can listen to the full podcast here.

https://soundcloud.com/latimes/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-audio?in=latimes/sets/indie-focus

My transcript:

*Mark Olsen/Indie Focus:*  Now, Alexander, I wanted to ask you...the character of Monroe...he both seems like a very simple guy and then a really complicated man.And I'm just curious for you, kind of how you play that? There's so many moments in the movie where he should be the adult in the room and sort of obviously stop what's happening between himself and Minnie and yet, for whatever reason, he sort of allows things to go forward.

Was that difficult for you to sort of justify the things he was doing, to understand why he was doing the things he was doing?

*Alexander Skarsgård:*  Yeah, but that was also what kind of ...we didn't know each other.  We'd never met.  I got sent the script from a mutual friend and, first of all, I agree with what Mari and Bel said about...it felt just very unique, the story.  I would say 95% of the scripts I read are a take on a movie I've already seen or, in the best case, it's like an interesting take on a movie I've already seen.  This felt very original and very unique but then when it comes to the character, I was quite scared and I thought that was a good place to start.

He's obviously responsible or should be but I thought how can you make this interesting?  How can you make it so you don't play the same note in each and every scene? How can you explore this relationship and make it come alive and make him weak and confused? Because I just felt like if he's just preying on her it won't be interesting for an hour and 40 minutes.

That was kind of the first connection I would say...Mari and I met and started talking about that and it just got really exciting for me. And then when Bel came on board, it just took it to another level.

*Mark:*  Mari, was it difficult in developing the character of Monroe to not have him just be a creep? To not have him just kind of be the villain of the story in a way?

*Marielle Heller:*   I mean I think that I was really aware that that was a goal very early on: That I wanted to create a really grey character and that it was really important to me that we had to be in Minnie's point of view.  So, if Minnie didn't hate him, we couldn't hate him.  If Minnie found him to be charming, we needed to find him to be charming.  If, you know, whatever she was feeling, we needed to kind of be on board with that.  So, if she didn't feel like it was creepy, we shouldn't feel like it was creepy in those moments. So, that was really a challenge in the casting too.  It was like we needed to find somebody who could bring humanity to this character and who could come on board and was not going to play it one note and was not going to just make him a villain and was going to bring a real 3-dimensional take to this character. And when I saw Alex in What Maisie Knew, I was so blown away by the nuance of his performance. It was so sensitive and complex and even though it was a really different character than Monroe, it just really let me know, "I think this is the perfect person to play this part.  I think he kind of brings all of this humanity that I want this character to have."

*Mark:* Now Mari, I wanted to be sure to ask you and this is something that there is kind of no really polite way to put this so, pardon me in advance...

In particular, in the first scene where Monroe and Minnie get together, it's really awkward and kind of creepy and you feel strange watching it but it's also kind of hot. There's like this undercurrent of like, "Oh, my!"

Was it difficult to sort of like walk that line, to have it be something that the audience could sort of enjoy... feel bad that they're enjoying it?

*Mari:*  I mean that I'm really glad that you felt that way.  So, it was definitely what I was going for.  It's hard to not make it hot with these two actors...I mean they're...

*Alex:* Oh my! (laughter)

*Mari:* ...just ridiculous. No, but I think that was exactly it.  I mean we talked about all of that.  We talked about what the audience's experiences with these sex scenes should be. We talked about which ones should feel awkward, which ones feel should funny, which ones should feel hot...We would refer to ones as like, "Is this a humping scene or is this a ****ing scene?" You know we would kind of really classify and really talk through because, once again, it was all about where Minnie was emotionally...

*Mark:*  Alexander, being kind of like the male figure in this movie that is very much from the female point of view with a female filmmaker...

*Alex:*  I felt exploited, yeah. (laughter)

*Mark:* That is my question...

*Alex:*  Objectified. (laughter)

*Mark:*  Did it change...did you feel that difference in any way?

*Alex:*  Uh, no.  We shot those sex scenes very early on. It was the first week of shooting it. I don't know...it's just never awkward or weird if you're really passionate about the story and you know why those scenes are....how they fit into the story.  I've had sex scenes with guys and those weren't awkward either because I knew why we were shooting them and they made sense.  I was on a television show and I was like, "I'm really excited about this. I love this scene! It's shocking and it's weird and it's like surprising."

It doesn't really matter...when you create an environment like Mari did where everyone felt safe in that room. You're in there with friends and everyone's really excited about the story you're telling and this makes sense.  It's not like you said, it's not gratuitous.  At least I don't even think about it.

*Audience member:*  Who thought about putting the Cheerio on Alex's chest?

*Mari:*  Alex did. (laughter)

*Audience member:*  That sounds like him.

*Alex:*  Yeah, I was up all night wondering, "Should I do two? Would that be too many? Should I do one or none? But, thank you. It was a creative choice." (laughter)

*Mari:* I do think there was one moment where somebody was like, "Oh, Alex, you have a little and you were like..."

*Bel Powley:* You were like, "I know!"

*Alex (joking):*  Do not touch it!! It's perfect. 

Two new pics were also released by The LA Times and Indie Focus today to promote the podcast:





"New Indie Focus podcast: How #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl reflects the true adolescent experience. http://lat.ms/1KGdB6l ."

https://twitter.com/latimesent/status/627228810031673344





"New podcast! DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL w/ Marielle Heller, Bel Powley & Alexander Skarsgard http://******/1hbJ0DY ."

https://twitter.com/IndieFocus/status/627246096306147329


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for the transcript. Very nice read.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress for the transcript and the link to the podcast. 
Interesting to read and listen. 
Like I said before, I really want to see this film now.


----------



## Santress

^yw, it's a long listen but really interesting.

Ben Machell interviewed Alex for *The Times of London*. He says Alex &#8220;spent a lot of time talking about Hammarby fotboll.&#8221;  

https://twitter.com/ben_machell/status/627394816159125504

*What I&#8217;ve learnt: Alexander Skarsgård*








Actor Alexander Skarsgård, 38, is best known for his role as a thousand-year-old vampire in the HBO TV series True Blood. He starred in Lars von Trier&#8217;s Melancholia and is the son of Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård. His girlfriend is TV presenter and model Alexa Chung and he lives in Los Angeles.

*Americans seem to think people in Sweden don&#8217;t own clothes.* They find Swedes very exotic and focus a lot on the idea of nudity. They seem fascinated by it, as though everyone in Stockholm walks around naked and that we&#8217;re a bunch of crazy nymphomaniacs.

Source:  *TheTimes.co.uk *

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/magazine/article4509657.ece

I transcribed the rest of the article from *vixward72&#8242;s* and *SkarsgardFans.com* generous scans:









*When you're a kid, you just want to be the same as everyone else.* I grew up in a bohemian household. We had a composer living in our apartment, and a writer too.  There were always painters around and anarchists from Germany. Dad would walk around in an afghan with a glass of wine at 10am.  I was disappointed.  My friend's dad was an accountant, wore a suit and drove a Saab to work. That's what I wanted.  Some structure. It seemed so alluring.

*I'm rubbish at most things.* That's why I became an actor. I was trying to avoid this profession because I wanted to show my dad I could do something else.  I just couldn't find anything I was good at.

*Fame is scary, wonderful and fascinating all at the same time.* When _True Blood_ took off in the States, I remember doing a panel discussion at Comic-Con in front of 5, 000screaming people.  I went back to my hotel room, lay down on the bed and thought, What the f*** just happened? Was that real?"

*Nobody makes me laugh like the British.*  You really take the piss out of yourselves.  I love it. No matter how dire something is, you can find something to laugh about. It was the same when I was in the military doing national service.  In situations where you're emotionally and mentally-fatigued, what's better than anything is if someone cracks the right joke at the right time. Sarcasm can be great for morale.

*I fret too much.*  I wish I could stick with a decision once I've made it.  I spend so much time looking back, thinking, "Should I have done that? Was that smart? Did I handle this correctly?" It gets to a point where it's not helpful in any way.

*Vanity is death for actors.*  If you don't want to play someone with crooked teeth or bad posture because you're more interested in looking handsome, then you're screwed. I don't see myself as good-looking.  I've never had to save a girl from walking into a lamppost. It'd be nice, but it's never happened.

*I don't get star-struck by A-listers.*  I've never been fazed by celebrity.  It sounds like I'm trying to be cool, but I'm not, because I do get really stressed if I meet a player for Hammarby, the football team I support.  

My friends find it so weird that I live and work in Hollywood, but then I meet these 22-year old guys who play for a small team from south Stockholm and I turn into this giggling fanboy.

*Don't mess with my sister.  *My mum and dad had five boys and one girl.  And then my dad had two more boys with his new wife.  Everyone thinks my sister must be treated like a princess.  No way.  She's stronger, tougher and more confident than any of us.

*Steve Coogan is a genius.*  I'm a massive fan.  I listened to the Alan Partridge audiobook when I was trekking in the Antarctic.  He will always make me laugh.

*The best thing about getting older is perspective.*  When I was a teenager, everything was life or death. "If this relationship doesn't work out, I'll never fall in love again!"  I wish I could go back and tell myself to chill out. Just breathe. It'll be fine. 

Sources:  *TheTimes.co.uk*, My transcription, *Vixward72&#8242;s* instagram scan

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/magazine/article4509657.ece

Another pic:





Source: *Stuarta69* instagram


----------



## OHVamp

Thank you for the pix and transcripts. Great to get some new interviews. I still like his style, or whatever you call the way he is.

Edited to add: I believe he still follows his own bohemian drumbeat.


----------



## Hannaheart

Thank You!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

No, Alex, we just wish everyone in Sweden was naked and was a nymphomaniac....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That was one of his best interviews in a loooong time. Not so many of the "same old, same ol'" responses.


----------



## Kitkath70

Sorry Alex, if there was a light post nearby she'd be walking into it.


----------



## OHVamp

I love the sweet look on this cute girl's face.


----------



## a_sussan

Don't know if this has been posted before, but here are an interview from 'The Guardian'

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/aug/02/alexander-skarsgard-interview-diary-of-a-teenage-girl?CMP=share_btn_tw

&#8220;I&#8217;m tall in Sweden,&#8221; says Alexander Skarsgård, lounging across a conveniently oversized sofa. &#8220;But I&#8217;m huge in Hollywood.&#8221; He&#8217;s not kidding: at 6ft 4in, he&#8217;s even taller in the flesh than he appears on screen. This must make film parties particularly awkward for people who find themselves pitching projects &#8211; or even just chatting &#8211; to his navel.

His height, in an industry full of titches, and his unmistakably Swedish looks, have helped Skarsgård stand out from the pack. He was perfect for a small turn in Zoolander as one of Ben Stiller&#8217;s buddies, and his imposing presence led to a breakout role in the vampire TV show True Blood. It also makes his turn in new movie The Diary of a Teenage Girl, in which his character has an affair with his girlfriend&#8217;s 17-*year-*old daughter (5ft 2in), even more shocking. The coming*-of-age drama, which also stars Kristen Wiig and British newcomer Bel Powley, recently gained an 18 certificate in the UK for its explicit sex scenes, a decision its director has denounced.

Sundance 2015 review: The Diary of a Teenage Girl &#8211; today I slept with Alexander Skarsgård

San Francisco in the swinging 1970s and our 17-year-old heroine is either out partying with her mother Kristen Wiig, or in bed with mum&#8217;s boyfriend, writes Brian Moylan

Skarsgård&#8217;s own teenage years can be split into two chapters. &#8220;The first was when I was a young teenager and didn&#8217;t go out much, just hung out at home and played video games. The girls in our class, we weren&#8217;t cool enough for them and they found some older dudes with Vespas and moustaches. My late teens were wilder. I discovered partying.&#8221;

As Skarsgård turned 21, he made the unlikely decision to leave Stockholm and live in Leeds for six months. Unlike many international students, he was unperturbed by the British student lifestyle. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know if you&#8217;ve ever been,&#8221; he says of his homeland, &#8220;but they take their partying pretty seriously.&#8221; Leeds was just what he needed at the time: &#8220;A real tough working*-class town.&#8221;

Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley in The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Facebook Twitter Pinterest
 Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley in The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Photograph: PR
After he returned home, a career in Swedish film followed, but it wasn&#8217;t until his role as Eric Northman, the 1,000-year-old bar-owner in True Blood, that he reached a wider audience. Outside the small screen, he&#8217;s mostly stuck with smaller fare but he went full* blockbuster in 2012 with the critically derided Battleship &#8211; something he doesn&#8217;t regret. &#8220;I&#8217;m only in Battleship for 30 minutes. I get blown up pretty early on. I&#8217;m a fan of Pete Berg. I still think he&#8217;s a fantastic director and I actually had a lot of fun. I know it was a disappointment at the box office but it didn&#8217;t turn me off big movies.&#8221;

Skarsgård&#8217;s idea of a &#8220;good time on set&#8221; might be slightly at odds with the average actor&#8217;s, however. He worked with Lars von Trier on the 2011 art-apocalypse drama Melancholia and quickly bonded with a director Nicole Kidman described diplomatically as &#8220;difficult&#8221; and who turned Björk off acting for ever. &#8220;People cracking jokes, having a laugh,&#8221; he says. &#8220;It was one of the best experiences I&#8217;ve ever had. It was as close to doing theatre as you can get.&#8221;

He&#8217;s now after what every actor appears to be looking for: a franchise. His father, fellow von Trier survivor Stellan, has attached himself to the Marvel cinematic universe, cropping up in both Thor films, as well as the Avengers outings. While Skarsgård hasn&#8217;t ruled out joining him (&#8220;If you do it with the right tone, then sure&#8221, for the moment he&#8217;s set his sights on another type of superhero. Next summer, he&#8217;ll be the lead in a new Tarzan movie, heading a starry cast that includes Samuel L Jackson, Margot Robbie and Christoph Waltz. While he won&#8217;t reveal whether we&#8217;ll hear the iconic Tarzan call (&#8220;Maybe, maybe not&#8221, he does suggest the retelling will surprise some.

&#8220;When you first meet Tarzan, he&#8217;s buttoned up in a three*-piece *suit in Victorian England,&#8221; he says. &#8220;So it&#8217;s reversed &#8211; instead of it being about taming the beast, it&#8217;s about the beast within. There&#8217;s the dichotomy of functioning in a civilised society where you politely wait at the post office for your turn, but also being an animal with everything that contains. I can relate to it. I think every human being can.&#8221;

So Skarsgård will soon be yet more visible at those Hollywood shindigs, surrounded by even more hangers*-on eyeballing his belly*button. At least he&#8217;ll have some fellow Swedes for support: the rise of actors such as Alicia Vikander, Joel Kinnaman and Noomi Rapace suggests LA is undergoing something of a Scandinavian invasion. &#8220;There are a lot of Swedes in Hollywood in general,&#8221; he agrees. &#8220;We have a tendency to know each other and help each other out.&#8221;

And go for meatballs at Ikea? &#8220;Of course! We drive there in our Volvos listening to Abba.&#8221;

The Diary of a Teenage Girl is on general release on 7 August.


----------



## RedTopsy

^ Thanks for the article Sussan. 
So nice to read the stuff about Tarzan. 
Alex fans have some interesting times ahead when
the Tarzanpromotion gets going.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus & Jooa.

Here is  *Glamourmagazine.co.uks* transcript of the interview:

*Alexander and Bel on the film's message:*

*Bel:* For young girls to learn to love themselves and accept themselves for who they are and to enjoy sex when you're a teenager

*Alex:* With your mother's boyfriend maybe not!

*On reservations about playing the roles:*

*Alex:* I definitely didn't [have reservations] - that's what got me excited about it, the fact that I saw it as an interesting challenge - to make a character that could have just as easily been a villain or too predatory how can you make this - and without condoning what he does, because he is 35 and ultimately responsible for this - but it's not going to be interesting if you carry on playing that note over and over and I think that got me excited when I read it. I [started thinking] how can we find moments where he's not in control or where he is confused and find moments that are beautiful and real where he might be the teenage boy and she is the mature woman.

*Bel:* Yes, like portraying a real relationship with a power struggle where the balance isn't always equal between them. And also, it was just exciting to be able to play a teenage girl and her sexuality without judging it in a really honest way because I don't think a lot of films show female sexuality in that kind of way.

*Alex: *That got me excited too - like the premise of it - I was thinking I haven't seen this before. You see it from a young boy's point of view, a coming-of-age story where they're exploring their sexuality if a teenage girl ever talks about sex or is having sex with someone who is not her boyfriend in a movie, it won't be the protagonist of the story, it's always like the slutty friend and something will happen to her later or she'll be punished for that and she'll learn and she'll grow and she'll realise that you know "avoid sex and wait until you're married." So the moral is: if you're a teenage girl are you just supposed to sit and wait and dream about that house with a white picket fence with a husband or kids? I don't think that represents how a lot of young girls feel. They are just as confused as young boys are and are sexually frustrated and think they're weird and are thinking "what's going on?" It doesn't feel didactic, it's not like a preachy movie like "this is a strong message for young girls," it's still a very intimate beautiful story that is weird and funny but yeah, it just meant a lot.

*On having Kristen Wiig on set:*

*Alexander*: A bit of a disappointment I would say! [Laughs].

*Bel:* She is a very funny woman, a laugh a minute!

*On their 70s garb:*

*Alexander:* Well I quite liked walking around San Francisco with a moustache!

*Alexander on playing darker roles or slushy romance roles:*

*Alexander:* I just did a comedy - it is a dark comedy so! I had such a great time, it was very different from this film or the guy I played on True Blood or Tarzan, and I loved it. I mean aren't we all looking for that? When you've done something, the excitement of finding a script and thinking ooh this is new, this is different.

*Bel on her advice to her teenage self:*

*Bel:* Stop worrying about stuff so much! Everything will be fine in the end! I feel like all teenagers can relate to that feeling of being like so highly strung and everything is so on the surface and everything is so extreme. I remember screaming at my parents because they wouldn't let me stay out like 10 minutes later or something. I'd say just calm down, chill out and it will all be fine!

*Bel on picking between Alexander and Nicholas Hoult:*

*Bel:* You can't ask me that! Ok Alex!

Sources:  http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/news/celebrity/2015/08/03/alexander-skarsgard-bel-powley-interview

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyhHMJR15Cg


----------



## jooa




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the new interviews and podcasts, etc. Still haven't listened to all of them, yet.

Here's more release info for the States:

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d355b45842735f49189351b7fb2782b2&oe=5659784C

I'm presuming there'll be a premiere sometime this week.

ETA: Looking at Phoebe Gloeckner's Twitter, via SonyClassics Twitter, the premiere is in NY on Wednesday and she'll be there.

*phoebe gloeckner*     &#8207;@*phoebelouise*  2h2 hours ago                     Ann Arbor, MI                                               But hey, I will be at the New York premiere of #*DiaryMovie* on Wednesday. Can't wait.

https://twitter.com/phoebelouise


----------



## Santress

Alex is there tonight. 

&#8220; Beloved Alexander Skarsgard IN DRAG with costar @bdpowley at the @Castro_Theatre screening of DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL.&#8221; 

-*SonyClassics* twitter

&#8220; Only #CastroTheater #SF the handsomely gorgeous lead #AlexanderSkarsgard is queen for the day #swoon  @DiaryTheMovie.&#8221;

-*MandiReno *twitter


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh sweet baby Jesus - he's bringing the gigantress Farrah Fawcett realness to the premiere.

Do I need to ask _why_? Is it themed or did he just feel like getting his Glomesh Goddess on?

I see the theatre has historical connection to Harvey Milk in SF.


----------



## Kitkath70

OMG!  This might be the best thing ever.  Man or woman, he's just gorgeous


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's got better muscle tone in his side boob than I do. He looks amazing - and is he wearing heels because he'd be pushing 7 foot. I *need* to see his shoes. 

There is too much awesome happening in these photos. Freaking fantastic.


----------



## Kitkath70

Video, we need video of this awesomeness in action. This totally made my night.


----------



## Santress

Alex, Bel Powley & Marielle Heller at the San Francisco premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 3, 2015).

Top pic: The Diary of a Teenage Girl SF Premiere #AlexanderSkarsgard #belpowley #kristenwiig @filmcourage #sonypictures. 

-*StevenUnderhill* twitter

All the rest via *SG Gallery *


----------



## FreeSpirit71

PMSL - he's frigging huge.:lolots: and I see he's been watching the Kardashian makeup contouring videos.

He's doing better than I do with false eyelashes. Suckers that size would make it hard for me to open my peepers.


----------



## Santress

With super hot Alexander Skarsgard at #sf oasis. A man Ive lusted after for years is one hot woman.

-*heklina* instagram

Just left #diarymovie premiere @CastroTheatre & caught the divine Alexander Skarsgard & co-star Bel Powley.Fab film!!

-*barbgsf* twitter


----------



## Santress

Alex, Bel Powley and Marielle Heller photographed by Steven Underhill at The Castro Theatre&#8217;s premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 3, 2015, San Francisco).

Sources:  *StevenUnderhill* twitter, Instagram & Facebook


----------



## Santress

So just met Alexander Skarsgard drag lol @ Oasis.

-*jnnagle* twitter 

Got to see a screening of Diary of a Teenage Girl tonight and it was 10/10. Btw, that's Alexander Skarsgard in drag. 

-*KieraSpeaking* twitter

Alexander Skarsgard (yes really) serving # swedish fish with his genius costar Bel Powley at the SF premiere of THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL, a revolutionary portrait of young female sexuality. 

-*jasonleroy* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

OMG...he looks wow.. and loove his arms and that he's wearing fake nails too. That is just awesome.


----------



## RedTopsy

Wow, just wow. 
Amazing photos, amazing Alex. This totally made my morning. 
and what a crazy, beautiful bunch they all are there in the photos. 
Alex looks like a godess, but he has a little hairy arms though.  :giggles:
I bet these photos will be posted a lot.


----------



## tanya devi

This made my day!!!! Love him, love the tribe here that also adores him&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

This is wonderful. We knew from Kill Your Darlings that he looked good in heels and makeup. Better in heels in makeup than I do, and that makes me jealous. I love the clutch. The nails. That he did this.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

The hair is amazing. I can't stop looking at these pictures. I'm sure there's a great story behind this.

ETA what's his drag name ladies? Skarsina?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There's a short, out of focus video of Alex on stage at The Castro here:

Omar Moore@popcornreel's tweet: https://twitter.com/popcornreel/status/628452350487715840?s=09



> At Castro Theatre SF. From left to right: Alexander Sarsgaard, Bev Powley, Marielle Heller, Cousin Wickander. DiaryTG



I keep thinking he looks like a Brunhilda....or a Greta..lol.


----------



## BagBerry13

Holy Jesus!!!! That's _some_ work of art!


----------



## truebloodster

Alex can really rock a gold lamé dress.

I'm glad to see hes having fun. 

For some reason this reminds me of the old Alex. 





***goes back to lurking***


----------



## OHVamp

I love how uninhibited he is. Either at a football game or a costume party... I've always thought he'd be a blast to hang out with.  

*oh dear gawd, let the uptight rumors begin.


----------



## BagBerry13

I guess that costume makes up for the bore of a press tour and repetitive answers.


----------



## mik1986

Askars looks absolutely beautiful at the premiere for "Diary of Teenage Girl'! I thought he looked great as "Gert" in the movie "Kill Your Darlings" also


----------



## Nyota

Jesus, this just made my day! Never laughed so hard since... I don´t know when.
They must have had a blast doing it!

Hottie Alexander Skarsgård Glammed Up By Local SF Queens for Movie Premiere

It&#8217;s the #1 trending topic on Facebook right now, have you seen it?! A couple of our lovely local queens and good friends of ours here at Antitwink SF were asked to transform the 6&#8217;4&#8243; hunk into a towering queen of shimmering gold and glam for the big premiere of his latest flick &#8216;The Diary of A Teenage Girl&#8217; that took place at the historic Castro Theatre right around the corner from us last night! Thanks to Lonnie Haley (aka Mercedez Munro) and John-Robert Fernandez (aka Becky Motorlodge), Skarsgård is almost unrecognizable as he sashays down the red carpet before the film. Lonnie posted this pic earlier in the day while getting ready:

http://sanfrancisco.antitwink.com/2...med-up-by-local-sf-queens-for-movie-premiere/


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. he looks almost out of this world during the make up session


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Photo's of Alex' transformation from the article- Thanks Nyota 














Source:http://sanfrancisco.antitwink.com/2015/08/hottie-alexander-skarsgard-glammed-up-by-local-sf-queens-for-movie-premiere/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh.My.

Michael K:

Before I passed out while watching my nightly lullaby show (_House Hunters International_)  last night, these pucker-inducing pictures  dropped into my inbox  several times and it opened up something in me and I just knew I was  going to have wet dreams of climbing the sequined mountain of bewigged  eleganza that is* Alexander Skarsgard* in drag. I wasnt ready to learn that about myself. ASkars new movie *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*, which also stars *Kristen Wiig, Bel Powley* and *Christopher Meloni*,  had its premiere at the Castro Theater in San Francisco last night and  the extra tall glass of Swedish leche gave everyone the faints when he  sashayed onto the carpet while looking like a viking gods lightning  bolt in one of Dolly Partons old wigs. The Daily Mail says that *Peaches Christ*,  one of the rulers of the San Francisco drag scene, is in the movie, so  maybe ASkars transformed himself into Miss Ikea von ABBA as an homage to  her? I dont know. But I do know that I learned something new about  myself while looking at these pictures. I learned that Id totally ****  an HGH-taking Sandra Lee in bad Farrah Fawcett circa 1978 drag. Id hit it until her eyelashes fell off and even then, Id slap them back on and keep going.
 And  heres ASkars serving up disco Swedish Fish last night. Honestly, its  hard for me to judge his drag without seeing his tuck game. and now if  youll excuse me, Im about to fall back from picturing a dragged up  ASkars with his Swedish sausage tucked between his nalgitas.

http://dlisted.com/2015/08/04/panty-creamer-of-the-day-alexander-skarsgard-in-full-glamorous-drag/


----------



## cecemarco

I'm busting out of lurker mode for the first time, because this makes me sooo happy, I can't contain it. Best day ever. Love him!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol..I knew DListed would have something to say about it.

Welcome! @cecemarco


----------



## cecemarco

Thanks  (I might be a little obsessed with you, Free. You always sum up what I'm thinking.)


----------



## Santress

Hi Cece! Thanks, Nyota, Free & Buckeye.

Playing catch up ....

Alex photographed by Steve Rhodes at the San Francisco premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 3, 2015).

Source:  *TigerBeat* instagram


----------



## Santress

Source:  *TigerBeat* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> I love how uninhibited he is. Either at a football game or a costume party... I've always thought he'd be a blast to hang out with.
> 
> *oh dear gawd, let the uptight rumors begin.



He does seem like he'd be fun to hang out with, not just because he's fun, but because he seems like he'd be able to hold a conversation with you, and could talk about most anything.



cecemarco said:


> I'm busting out of lurker mode for the first time, because this makes me sooo happy, I can't contain it. Best day ever. Love him!!



:welcome2:



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol..I knew DListed would have something to say about it.
> 
> Welcome! @cecemarco



When I saw those pics, the first thing I thought of was how is Michael D going to react. I was hoping that Tom and Lorenzo would have a post, but so far nothing.


Many fans of Vampire Eric on _True Blood_ are a little confused as to why star *Alexander Skarsgård* attended the San Francisco premiere of his film _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_  in drag. The style makes sense; his spangly, disco-era look is an  homage to the decade in which the film is set. But the film isnt about  drag queens. Skarsgård doesnt play a drag queen in the film. So what,  exactly, was up with the look? 
  As you can see, Skarsgård wasnt the only one dressed to impress.  Just to the right of Skarsgård, you can see Bay Area drag entertainer  Cousin Wonderlette sporting a slightly less glam look. The girls, also,  are dressed to the glittery nines while the other men involved in the  production, including executive producer *Jorma Taccone* (of Lonely Island fame), got in on the fun, sporting 70s-inspired wide lapels and other masculine fashions of the bygone era. 
  So why did Skarsgård choose drag? Was this a stealth audition to replace *Taye Diggs* in _Hedwig_  on Broadway? Or was this just a creative way to turn heads? (It works.  Clocking in at six-foot-four, Skarsgård cuts quite the striking figure.)  Well, the truth of that matter is, when in the famously gay-friendly  Castro, do as the drag queens do! _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ was filmed in and around the Castro neighborhood and co-stars famous San Francisco drag entertainer *Joshua Grannell*a.k.a. *Peaches Christ*. Peaches is a staple midnight-movie hostess at the Castro Theater, so when it came time for her film to premiere there, her hometown venue pulled out the stops with a fun drag show preceding the screening. 
  Skarsgård, who is no stranger to drag himself, having dolled up for 2006s _Kill Your Darlings_, stayed in his finery the rest of the night, and that wig even reportedly stayed in place all through the after-party. SFist reports that Skarsgårds makeup was done by local drag performer *Mercedez Munro* and that the strapping actor received the stamp of approval from the drag community with one queen posing with Skarsgård for a selfie and declaring, He sure is pretty.
  In the film _The Diary of a Teenage Girl,_ you may not get to  see Skarsgård in all this golden splendor, but you will see him and his  era-appropriate mustache seduce the teenage daughter of his girlfriend,  played by *Kristen Wiig*. Based on *Phoebe Gloeckners* 2002 novel, the film  premieres in limited release on August 7. 



http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...gard-drag-movie-premiere?mbid=social_facebook


----------



## merita

"Miss Ikea von ABBA"  lol, love Dlisted. Love all of it, the manicure, the hair, the eyelashes.






BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh.My.
> 
> Michael K:
> 
> Before I passed out while watching my nightly lullaby show (_House Hunters International_)  last night, these pucker-inducing pictures  dropped into my inbox  several times and it opened up something in me and I just knew I was  going to have wet dreams of climbing the sequined mountain of bewigged  eleganza that is* Alexander Skarsgard* in drag. I wasnt ready to learn that about myself. ASkars new movie *The Diary of a Teenage Girl*, which also stars *Kristen Wiig, Bel Powley* and *Christopher Meloni*,  had its premiere at the Castro Theater in San Francisco last night and  the extra tall glass of Swedish leche gave everyone the faints when he  sashayed onto the carpet while looking like a viking gods lightning  bolt in one of Dolly Partons old wigs. The Daily Mail says that *Peaches Christ*,  one of the rulers of the San Francisco drag scene, is in the movie, so  maybe ASkars transformed himself into Miss Ikea von ABBA as an homage to  her? I dont know. But I do know that I learned something new about  myself while looking at these pictures. I learned that Id totally ****  an HGH-taking Sandra Lee in bad Farrah Fawcett circa 1978 drag. Id hit it until her eyelashes fell off and even then, Id slap them back on and keep going.
> And  heres ASkars serving up disco Swedish Fish last night. Honestly, its  hard for me to judge his drag without seeing his tuck game. and now if  youll excuse me, Im about to fall back from picturing a dragged up  ASkars with his Swedish sausage tucked between his nalgitas.
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2015/08/04/panty-creamer-of-the-day-alexander-skarsgard-in-full-glamorous-drag/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh crap! One of the commenters on DListed (I read 10 comments then stopped because of it) said he looked like Kim Zolciak, and now I can't unsee.........Noooooooo!

I'm focusing in on the golden glamazon glomesh goodness....that will bring me back to my happy place.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh crap! One of the commenters on DListed (I read 10 comments then stopped because of it) said he looked like *Kim Zolciak*, and now I can't unsee.........Noooooooo!
> 
> I'm focusing in on the golden glamazon glomesh goodness....that will bring me back to my happy place.




No, that's all sorts of wrong.
I'm trying not to focus on Jorma's outfit, which I'm pretty sure he got by time traveling back to my Dad's closet.
I like Bel's outfit.
And I still don't understand how Alex can walk in those heels.

Alex wanted to be a minotaur when he grew up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


Project Alive supports curative research in the rare  disease Hunter Syndrome and benefits nonprofit Saving Case &  Friends, a Hunter Syndrome research & advocacy foundation.  #WhenIGrowUp

https://www.facebook.com/events/849193748508845/

There's so much stuff out about Alex right now, it's like my birthday come early. And he'll probably go ninja next week and we won't see him again for months.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cecemarco said:


> Thanks  (I might be a little obsessed with you, Free. You always sum up what I'm thinking.)



 Thanks cece...but sshhhhh..better keep that to yourself. That'll put a target on your back quicker than you can blink 

@Buckeye. I know....ninja mode soon most likely. He still has some DoATG promo to do though I think?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks cece...but sshhhhh..better keep that to yourself. That'll put a target on your back quicker than you can blink
> 
> @Buckeye. I know....ninja mode soon most likely. He still has some DoATG promo to do though I think?



The NYC premiere is tomorrow, and Kelly and Michael on Friday, but it may be pretty much done after that. 
Maybe Way Out West next weekend, but after that...
Alexa has mentioned on her IG about vacation, and Alex mentioned something about vacation during his many recent interviews, and I'm presuming they'll be together, but probably away from prying eyes.

Another interview:

Since becoming a famous person by playing Eric Northman on _True Blood_,  Alexander Skarsgård has seemed to poo-poo the typical Hollywood  offerings. There hasnt been the role of playing Mark Wahlbergs buddy  in _Contraband 2_, or whatever. Sure, he did have a supporting part in Peter Bergs _Battleship_,  but its almost the exception that proves the rule and if Skarsgård  was going to make a failed huge studio movie, well, he picked _the_  one. While his father, Stellan Skarsgård, has been making Marvel  movies, Alexander has spent his time making movies with Lars von Trier,  Zal Batmanglij, and now with Marielle Heller with _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_.
 In _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, Skarsgård plays  Monroe, a character who should be repulsive, but the way Skarsgård plays  him, it winds up being frustratingly confusing. Monroe seems like a _nice guy_,  but it just so happens hes sleeping with his girlfriends (Kristen  Wiig) teenage daughter, Minnie (Bel Powley). Monroe knows this is wrong  and tries to end the relationship, but is weak and can never seem to  turn Minnie down. Monroe could have easily, and probably pretty  effectively, been played as an *******, but Skarsgård gives Monroe  depth that Monroe might not even deserve.
 Next year, Skarsgård will play the lead in the no-doubt-about-it big budget _Tarzan_. Directed by David Yates (who has four _Harry Potter_  movies under his directing belt), this at least sounds like a much more  interesting Tarzan than weve seen in awhile  a Tarzan that is fully  domesticated, living in England with his wife. Ahead, Skarsgård explains  what hes looking for when he picks a role, and explains why his _Tarzan_ probably isnt what youre expecting...
*You do have a big budget studio version of Tarzan coming, but a lot of your movies roles are smaller and well thought out. Do you even want to be a movie star?*
 I feel like if its something that makes sense to do because  of the budget, or because its going to be seen by so many people, or  its cool  for all those reasons, if I dont connect to the character,  if Im not genuinely intrigued by the character or creatively excited  about playing him, I just cant take it on. Its going to be sh*t.  Because if I have to spend months preparing for the role and discovering  how he is, then spend more time playing him, I have to love playing  him. And I have to be curious to discover new thing about him. And it  doesnt matter it thats a little indie or _Tarzan_, I have to feel that connection.
*And your dad is out doing the Marvel movies.*
 Oh, he loves it. He _loves_ working with Marvel.
*Hell make fun of things like the costumes*
 Well, he makes fun of it, but hes also having a blast  because of the creative freedom he gets there. Even though they are huge  big budget movies, he gets to play and be goofy and have fun.  Creatively, they really trust their filmmakers and their actors. The  only time hes having a hard time is when hes being micromanaged  and/or, creatively, they dont trust him, and thats definitely not the  case on those Marvel movies.
*He seems like a strong-willed enough guy that if he werent enjoying himself, he wouldnt keep coming back.*
 Exactly. [Laughs] But, thats right, hes doing the big action movies and Im doing the little indies now.
*Well, you do have Tarzan. When I first heard about it, I was skeptical. I still remember sitting through Greystoke  with my parents. But when you learn more abut it, that hes back at  home and has already adapted to civilized life, that sounds a lot more  interesting and I get why youd want to do it.*
 Well, it was a combination. I agree with you, when I first  heard it, I was like, Oh, here we go another remake. Then there was  the combination of the script and the take on it, because its a story  thats been told so many times. But, like what you just said, and what  drew me to it, instead of someone who grew up in the jungle and is in a  way an animal  like the story in _Greystoke_ or in the novel where  its him coming to England and learning how to function in that  civilized society; and learning how to eat with silverware and sleep in a  bed  its someone who for 10 years has been Lord Greystoke. And he is  there with his wife and wears a suit and rides in a carriage and has  afternoon tea with the Prime Minister. But whats interesting, its more  about the animal within and him being afraid of himself, in a way, and  trying to keep that inside. Then they go back to the Congo where hes  from and then, slowly, like an onion, the layers peel off and hell  become who he really is deep down. But its that dichotomy that I could  relate to and I think human beings can relate to about being man and  beast at the same time.
*And David Yates is directing, who obviously directed the last four Harry Potter films. You do seem to work with good directors. Do you seek that out?*
 Thats why I was so excited about _Tarzan_. It was the  combination of the script, where I was genuinely intrigued by the  character  and then a filmmaker like David Yates, who is unbelievable.  And even though this is a big action-adventure movie, he cares so much  about the story and the characters and the relationships and on a deeper  level again, when you find those collaborations, thats the dream, you  know? It doesnt matter it its a $200 million Warner Bros. movie or a  $1 million indie. Its about finding those filmmakers and those stories  that youre dying to tell and filmmakers youre dying to work with.


http://uproxx.com/movies/2015/08/alexander-skarsgard-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-tarzan/


----------



## OHVamp

Hi ceremarco! Great day to bust out of lurker mode, I'd say.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Some info. on the dress & wig and another behind-the-scenes pic:

*Exclusive Photos of Alexander Skarsgard Getting Into Drag!*

So I showed you the pics of Alexander Skarsgard all glammed up for the premiere of his movie The Diary of a Teenage Girl at the Castro Theater, now we have gotten our hands on exclusive photos of the hunk having his face BEAT for the premiere by San Francisco queen Mercedez Munro (aka Lonnie Haley).* I also found out John-Robert Fernandez did Miss Skarsgard&#8217;s hair for the event and his dress was by Amie Sarazan.* Check the pictures of Alexander getting into the gig AND a photo of the sexy Ms. Munro. You did a great job, guys!

http://worldofwonder.net/exclusive-photos-of-alexander-skarsgard-getting-into-drag/

That is one tall lady! *Sporting a wig by styled by local queen Becky Motorlodge* and makeup by Mercedez Munroe, Ms. Skarsgård is a stunner.

http://pandoraboxx.com/alexander-skarsgard-in-drag/


----------



## Santress

From *Lonnie Haley's* (a.k.a. Mercedez Munro) twitter:

"Thanks for the compliment, Sam Reed @THR I definitely enjoyed doing Alexander Skarsgard makeup for his premiere!"

https://twitter.com/mercedezmunro/status/628650442457649153


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Challenging, edgy and controversial, THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL is a  film about sexual awakening and the crossroads between female  adolescence and womanhood. The narrative is told from the perspective of  15-year old Minnie who details her experiences on audio cassette which  forms the narrative voice-over of the film. Set against the backdrop of  the west coast hippie and feminist movement, Minnie&#8217;s mother Charlotte  shows her daughter little love and affection and seems more intent on  getting drunk and high on drugs. Minnie longs to be loved and touched so  when her mum&#8217;s current boyfriend Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard) invites  her for a drink, Minnie&#8217;s hormones being to rage, and despite being two  decades her senior, the pair begin an illicit and illegal affair. While there are plenty of indie films that deal with sexual  experimentation and the journey from adolescence to adulthood, THE DIARY  OF A TEENAGE GIRL certainly pushes the limits when it comes to  exploring unchecked sexual desires. While actress Bel Powley is in her  twenties, there&#8217;s no getting away from the fact that she&#8217;s playing a  15-year old having sex with a man two decades her senior. The film is  full of sex and drugs (including sex with strangers, group sex and even  bout of prostitution) all of which show Powley in varying states of  undress, and while the scenes are done with respect, it still morally  challenging to watch.
 What truly pulls THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL through is the stunning  cast performances. Bel Powley is superb as Minnie, the wannabe graphic  artist who may have made the transition into womanhood but deep down is  still very much an immature child. Powley&#8217;s raw and untamed performance  makes THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL the edgy film that it is and  demonstrates her talent as a versatile actress.
 Kristen Wiig is excellent as Charlotte, Minnie&#8217;s free-loving,  heavy-drinking, drug-taking mother, who at times, perceives her daughter  as a rival. Disappointingly, her character rarely appears on screen but  when she does, she brings a kind of candour and ironic verve to the  woman who needs a harsh lesson in parental responsibility but does cares  in her own way.
*A special mention needs to go to Alexander Skarsgård as the handsome,  yet morally dubious Monroe Rutherford. Skarsgård, who arguably plays  the hardest role in the film, perfectly conveys the balance between  addictive lust and troubled moral conscience to pull off an incredibly  convincingly performance.*
 Visually, THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL is stunning. The film is  captured in a beautifully hazy luminescence by cinematographer Brandon  Trost (who won the Cinematography award at the 2015 Sundance Film  Festival) and the period detail in the film is excellent. There is also  lots of animation superimposed over the live action (in the style of  Phoebe Gloeckner and Aline Kominsky) and while this worked well as a  narrative device, it may not be to everyone&#8217;s taste.
 If you can overlook the morally difficult subject matter, THE DIARY  OF A TEENAGE GIRL is a provocative, candid and funny film about the  transition from female adolescence to womanhood and, more importantly,  the value of self-worth. A decent directorial debut from Marielle  Heller.


http://www.screenrelish.com/2015/08/04/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-review/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.

More pics of Alex at last nights *Diary of a Teenage Girl* premiere at The Castro Theatre (August 3, 2015, San Francisco).

Alexander Skarsgård and @belpowley in costume for @diarythemovie premiere in San Francisco. (Photo by @christineyuan)" 

-*caviarcontent* instagram

Last night was one hell of a girls night out w/ @ caviarcontent , for the Diary of a Teenage Girl premiere, in SF! @ diarythemovie # w.

-*shortlistmgmt* instagram

#AlexanderSkarsgard works red carpet in DRAG! Everyone loves it.

-*stevenunderhill* instagram


Our director Marielle Heller and the sensational Alexander Skarsgård...

-*zabsie* instagram


My pics of Alexander Skarsgard (#TrueBlood) killing it in drag at # The Diary of A Teenage Girl premiere last night.

Co-stars Alexander Skarsgard, @bdpowley & director Marielle Heller of # The Diary of A Teenage Girl # Squad Goals.

-*klassy* twitter

Alexander Skarsgard wore his finest, most glamorous wig for the San Francisco pre-screening of The Diary of a Teenage Girl tonight. # dreamy.

-*starship_kenterprise* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the San Francisco premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 3, 2015):




















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

"Felt a little shabby next to this beaut at the # DiaryofaTeenageGirl after party. # Alexander Skarsgard # Drag # San Francisco."

-*audreygloeckner* instagram

"We wish every movie night was like the @DiarytheMovie SF premiere. #alexanderskarsgard #diaryofateenagegirl #belpowley . ( by @klassypg)."

-*Film_SF* instagram

"trending: #DiaryofaTeenageGirl SF premiere was a blast! @DiaryTheMovie #AlexanderSkarsgard #belpowley photo by @klassy."

https://twitter.com/Film_SF/status/628735619577962496

"Working at a nonfiction publisher, we almost never have movies made of our books. (# yoga the movie?) But 2015 saw # phoebe glockner's # the diary of a teenage girl turn into wondrous cinema. At last night's San Francisco premiere, local celeb Cousin Wonderlette called up # Alexander Skarsgård (in stunning gold dress), # Bel Powley, and director Marielle Heller to take a bow for @diarythemovie. Great film and fun night, thank you and congrats!"

-*vvvetiver* instagram


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for all the amazing pics Santress and the updates ladies. 
How wonderful to see the behind-the-scenes pics of Alex getting
into drag, he looks just fantastic. 
There is so much pics and info now, it´s like Christmas as a child.  
.


----------



## RedTopsy

Article from Metro.uk:



> *The Diary of a Teenage Girl star Alexander Skarsgard: Sex scenes are never uncomfortable for me*
> 
> _Ann Lee for Metro.co.ukWednesday 5 Aug 2015 11:35 am_
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is no prude when it comes to stripping off to get down and dirty on screen. &#8216;If it makes sense, if it&#8217;s part of the storytelling, if it&#8217;s intrinsic to that, it&#8217;s never uncomfortable for me,&#8217; he says as he chews on a biscuit in a hotel room in London.
> &#8216;It&#8217;s only uncomfortable, if it starts to feel gratuitous. If you&#8217;re like, &#8220;Why am I running around naked here?&#8221; Then it&#8217;s uncomfortable because it doesn&#8217;t make sense.&#8217;
> The Swedish actor has done his fair share of running around naked throughout his career particularly on HBO&#8217;s hit TV show True Blood as bloodthirsty vampire Eric Northman, but it&#8217;s his sex scenes in The Diary of a Teenage Girl that have proved the most controversial.
> In actor-turned-director Marielle Heller&#8217;s debut feature, he plays Monroe, an immature 35-year-old man who starts a secret affair with his girlfriend&#8217;s (Kristen Wiig) 15-year-old daughter, Minnie (a sensational breakthrough performance from Bel Powley), in 1970s San Francisco.
> It&#8217;s a refreshing and beautifully observed portrait of female sexuality &#8211; a rarity in Hollywood where sexual coming-of-age stories about teenage boys are the norm &#8211; that&#8217;s warm, funny, tender and smart.
> Sadly, teenage girls won&#8217;t be able to watch it as the film was slapped with an 18 rating by the British Board of Film Classification because of the &#8216;strong sex&#8217;.
> 
> Metro.co.uk caught up with Skarsgard to talk about feminism and working with Wiig
> .
> _Your character Monroe is a bit of a creep but you manage to make him likeable and even sympathetic&#8230;_
> 
> That was the challenge. That&#8217;s what initially drew me to the project. Without condoning what he does in the movie, how do you make this character real?
> That&#8217;s what got me really thinking about working on the relationships and where we can find moments where he&#8217;s weak, confused or he&#8217;s like the teenage boy and she&#8217;s [Minnie] the mature woman.
> I thought it would be more interesting for the audience than if they&#8217;re like, &#8220;Oh, he&#8217;s a creep. I hate him.&#8221;
> 
> _Did you have any reservations about taking on the role?_
> 
> No, quite the opposite. I was intrigued and I thought the script was so well-written, smart, funny and important.
> I&#8217;d never seen a movie or read a book from a young girl&#8217;s point of view in this way. It&#8217;s either very puritanical &#8211; this innocent, young virgin waiting for the knight in shining armour to rescue her &#8211; or if she&#8217;s promiscuous, she&#8217;s the s**t of the movie and gets punished in the end.
> Being a teenager is incredibly weird for anyone but if there&#8217;s no representation in movies or in books about how you&#8217;re feeling, it&#8217;s even more weird. For a young boy there are movies like that but not for young women.
> 
> _Is it true you started filming by going straight into the sex scenes?_
> 
> Yeah, we kind of did. Kristen was on another movie. The first week she wasn&#8217;t there so Bel and I shot most of our story, which kind of helped in a weird way. When Kristen showed up it was almost like we had a secret that she wasn&#8217;t privy to.
> 
> _What was it like working with Kristen?_
> 
> She&#8217;s really funny in real life, super smart and witty. The vibe on set was incredible. It was such a labour of love for everyone. We were definitely having a laugh together.
> 
> _What do you think about the relationship between Monroe and Minnie?_
> 
> I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s appropriate. He&#8217;s a 35-year-old man, she&#8217;s a teenager, he&#8217;s dating her mum. I&#8217;m not condoning it in any way but I also don&#8217;t want to judge. I wanted him to feel real and not a good guy or a villain. It&#8217;s very rare to find someone who&#8217;s 100 per cent good or 100 per cent bad. We&#8217;re human beings so we&#8217;re a combination and that&#8217;s what makes it interesting.
> 
> _Do you think it&#8217;s a shame that the film was rated 18?_
> 
> I do. I wish teenage girls could go see this movie. I&#8217;m very proud of the film. It&#8217;s an uncomfortable subject but I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s offensive.
> We&#8217;re not saying that having a relationship with your mother&#8217;s boyfriend is OK. We&#8217;re saying it&#8217;s OK to be confused when you&#8217;re 15, 16.
> When you&#8217;re going from a girl to women it&#8217;s OK to think about sex. You&#8217;re not weird, we&#8217;re all weird.
> 
> _Why do you think feminism is such a hot topic in Hollywood at the moment?_
> 
> I don&#8217;t know why it&#8217;s now. It&#8217;s taken forever which is a shame but better late than never. Things are changing.
> When you have really amazing directors like Marielle that are telling stories that are unique, fresh and new, that&#8217;s really exciting.
> Hopefully it&#8217;ll open doors and open people&#8217;s minds to new fimmakers, new stories and new ways of telling stories.
> 
> _You went to university in Leeds for six months. What do you miss most about British culture?_
> 
> The pub. Football. That whole culture of meeting up with your friends, going to the pub and going to the game &#8211; that&#8217;s how I grew up in Stockholm. We don&#8217;t really have that in the States. I love the sense of humour &#8211; the whole self-effacing, self-deprecating, laconic, dry humour. I love it. I get along with Brits
> 
> _The Diary of a Teenage Girl is out in UK cinemas on Friday_




http://metro.co.uk/2015/08/05/the-d...cenes-are-never-uncomfortable-for-me-5325501/


----------



## Claer

Fab pics of Alex. My drag queen friend loves this, and that he went to SF queens for getting glammed up.
I think he is possibly wearing more make up than I have ever owned!


----------



## OHVamp

With all the fun and crazy pics of GoldenSkars plus TOATG interviews, I think we missed this terrific video of Alex supporting a charity called "Project Alive" for children suffering from Hunters Syndrome. It's a very worth cause. I for one have never heard of the disease. 

"When I was a kid I dreamed of becoming a minotaur when I grew up..."  AS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M25AzQzMXWY

*Sorry, I am not good with how to embed a link.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s &#8216;Diary&#8217; Premiere Drag Was Homage to &#8216;Rocky Horror&#8217; and San Francisco Drag Scene*

 	by *Stacy Lambe*     11:01 AM PDT, August 05, 2015

he moment Alexander Skarsgard stepped out in full drag, with Farrah Fawcett-inspired hair at _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ premiere in San Francisco, it went viral.     Two days later, everyone is still gushing over the _True Blood_ actor&#8217;s head-to-toe makeover, even his _Diary_ co-star, 23-year-old Bel Powley. &#8220;He looked amazing,&#8221; the actress tells ETonline during an interview at the Crosby Hotel in New York City.

    While many speculated as to why Skarsgard stepped out in drag, Powley reveals it was nothing more than an inside joke between the two actors and the film&#8217;s director, Marielle Heller.

In fact, they were paying tribute to the city where _Diary _was filmed and to the drag queens -- including first assistant director Brian Benson aka Cousin Wonderlette -- who worked on and appeared on screen during a _Rocky Horror_ theater scene. &#8220;I feel like I&#8217;ve gotten to know all of those drag queens now -- like Lady Bear and Peaches Christ, who is amazing,&#8221; she says, adding that Benson is &#8220;a prolific&#8221; performer. 

    &#8221;So we were like, let&#8217;s get them all together and do [the premiere] at The Castro,&#8221; Powley explains. &#8220;I&#8217;ll dress in femme drag and he&#8217;ll dress in real drag. It&#8217;ll be hilarious. It was just something we were doing for ourselves.&#8221;
    The party didn&#8217;t stop after the premiere. Powley and others continued the fun at the Oasis, a gay cabaret nightclub, where Skarsgard was joined by the city&#8217;s other queens, including Heklina.

http://www.etonline.com/news/169376...drag_was_homage_to_san_francisco_drag_queens/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, Vamp & Buckeye!

Alex promoting *DOATG* at Buzzfeed today (August 5, 2015):

"Alexander Skarsgard is the chosen one to sign the top of the LOL without needing a chair

Alexander Skarsgard just made a bunch of BuzzFeed employees very happy."

https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedCeleb/status/629035565833416704

https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedCeleb/status/629038918017654784

"Bless this, the day Alexander Skarsgard and I shared the same air."

https://twitter.com/TheAugustaWind/status/629039737932791808

"There's Alexander Skarsgard&#8212;and, way in the back behind @flahertykeely, is me. I was there!"

https://twitter.com/EzyEggroll/status/629047070419210241

There is a vine of his visit here:

"when u take a picture with Alexander Skarsgard."

https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedCeleb/status/629034505270112256


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Plaid!
And side tummy!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm really glad they're pushing DoATG so hard. Not only because the film itself is garnering such rave reviews but because it's giving us such a spike in appearances.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Alexander Skarsgård Explains Why He Dressed In Drag And Reveals His Drag Name*

                		   				 				 				Helloooooo Lady Libido Lushbody. 



&#8220;My inspiration was Farah (sic) Fawcett, I said I want something glamorous  like Farah Fawcett. And they went for it, they made this dress, a wig  and fake tits with really nice nipples, and high heeled shoes. The whole  thing.&#8221;
&#8220;And I found out &#8212; Mercedes Monroe was the drag queen who did all my  makeup &#8212; and at the after party the drag queens came up and said &#8220;oh,  have you met my mother, have you met my daughter?&#8221; The drag queens said  that while introducing people. I didn&#8217;t quite understand what that  meant, but then Mercedes told me, &#8220;I am now your mother.&#8221; Because  whoever does your drag makeup the first time becomes your mother. So I  now have a drag queen mother.&#8221;


http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/...s-why-he-dressed-in-drag-and-reve#.uyX2YYBWKo


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. Love that interview.

Alex and Bel at the screening of Sony Pictures Classics *"The Diary Of A Teenage Girl" *hosted by The Cinema Society at Landmark Sunshine Cinema (August 5, 2015, NYC):


Source:  Zimbio 

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ures+Classics+Cinema+Society+Host/Crm-_2U_Dry


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio* 

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ures+Classics+Cinema+Society+Host/Crm-_2U_Dry


----------



## Santress

Fan photos from the NYC premiere of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 5, 2015):

#AlexanderSkarsgard and British newcomer Bel Powley at the premiere of The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Always a blast to catch up with the True Blood alum. 

-*iampaulchi* instagram

Me with my first two loves, Monroe and Tabitha, from # diary of a teenage girl the movie. 

-*phoglo* instagram

The cast and crew of #The Diary Of A Teenage Girl.  The terrific Alexander Skarsgard hits the carpet. 

-*itsmearthurkade* instagram

I'm sorry, but that is a good looking man right there.#easy on the eyes. 

-*misswingman* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks good - a stark contrast to the Golden Girl look (not the Bea Arthur variety) of The Castro but good nonetheless.

I _really_ like Bel's outfit though, she looks great.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Wowza. He looks amazing.  And they're both such a contrast from San Fran but in an equally great way. I don't think he's looked this hot in a while.


----------



## Santress

More:


























Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## a_sussan

Iiii.... thank you thank you for all the pics and interviews. He looks amazingly hot. He seems to be really enjoying his time. Did I say he looks smoking hot. *sigh*...


----------



## Kitkath70

Free, here are his lovely shoes

"Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s Autographed Golden Pumps! Yes&#8230; I&#8217;m fighting the temptation to sleep with them&#8230; smile emoticon"

quote and photo from Lonnie Haley.

ETA- JJ has a post up about the premiere. Anna Wintour went.  That's impressive.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More fan pics from tonight's DOATG NYC premiere (August 5, 2015):

Bel Powley and Alexander Skarsgard on tonight's DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL carpet! 

-*SonyClassics* twitter

https://twitter.com/sonyclassics/status/629111914795282432

Great conversation w/ the terrific #AlexanderSkarsgard about his brilliant #Sundance hit #TheDiaryOfATeenageGirl. 

-*ArthurKade* twitter 

https://twitter.com/ArthurKade/status/629119409781612544

I found you Eric Northman #bite me. 

-*kristencaires* instagram

The whole team together again for the # The Diary of a Teenage Girl NYC premiere! " 

-*ColdIronPictures* instagram

"#AlexanderSkarsgard talks #DiaryOfATeenageGirl at #cinemasociety screening. I really miss #TrueBlood! #EricNorthman."

https://twitter.com/BennettHMarcus/status/629107198703046656

"@iviveh2o #AlexanderSkarsgard being his dreamy self at the #TheDiaryOfATeenageGirl screening Photo by guestofaguest... http://fb.me/3g5EftwSA."

https://twitter.com/iviveh2o/status/629138527276564481


----------



## Santress

HQs from the *DOATG* NYC Premiere (August 5, 2015):


























Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

"Say what? #Diary Of A Teenage Girl dinner."

https://twitter.com/mirandambailey/status/629168653561430016


----------



## Santress

More HQs:












Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

"Alexander Skarsgard and Bel Powley, the actress I'm currently obsessed with who is wearing Miu Miu and told me she was 'naughty' as a teenager."

-*senorborge* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alex will be on the *Janice Forsyth Show* today (August 6, 2015):

Were hearing from Alexander Skarsgård later son of the great actor Stellan Skarsgård!!

@SiobhanSynnot and Alexander Skarsgård!!

-*BBCJFCulture* twitter 

https://twitter.com/BBCJFCulture/status/629222099564011520

https://twitter.com/BBCJFCulture/status/629230609588727808

Film day on @BBCJFCulture: Alexander Skarsgard talks to me about Diary of a Teenage Girl & @TheMikeDowd talks dirty on Precinct 75. From 2pm.

-*SiobhanSynnot* twitter 

https://twitter.com/SiobhanSynnot/status/629229120010981376


----------



## RedTopsy

Article in Swedish Magazine Aftonbladet: 

My translation:



> *Skarsgård: It is obviously not possible to forgive what he does.*
> 
> *Nöjesbladet Interview: Alexander Skarsgård on the new role that makes people uneasy and why he moved from Los Angeles.*
> 
> _Magnus Sundholm 150805_
> 
> *FACTS*
> 
> Nöjesbladet meets
> Who: Johan Hjalmar Alexander Skarsgård.
> Where: In a suite at the luxury Four Seasons Hotel.
> Why: Launch of the drama Diary of a teenage girl.
> How was he: In good spirits ahead of next weeks Sweden Holiday.
> 
> HOLLYWOOD. For 11-years Hollywood was Alexander Skarsgårds home.
> But only a few years after he bought his dream house, he left the US West Coast for an apartment in New York.
> For Nöjesbladet he reveals why.
> - I missed the lifestyle I had in Stockholm when I was growing up. I wanted to be in a city again, he says.
> We meet in a hotel suite in Beverly Hills. The 38-year-old star flew in for a couple of days and during the weekend he has been preparing for the launching of the famous low-budget drama The Diary of a Teenage Girl with a night out at the Chateau Marmont together with friends.
> - It was great when I lived here and I still love L A. But in New York I am reminded of how happy I was that my parents didn´t live further away than five blocks. I never needed a car and could walk everywhere. It was just to go down to the local café or bar where I ran into friends. I liked the lifestyle and I missed it.
> 
> *Get together often*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård has not yet had any regrets about the move.
> - Some of my best friends live here and I miss them very much. But Im here in the job almost once a month, we meet quite often.
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl is a controversial film based on a true story about a teenage girls sexual awakening in San Francisco in the early 1970s. Most controversial is Skarsgårds role. He plays a 35 year old man who has a relationship with the girls mother and secretly begins a relationship with her daughter.
> - I loved the story. It felt real, raw and brave. I liked that it is told from a girls point of view. It shows how she thinks about sex, how confusing she thinks it is when her body and thoughts changes.
> Skarsgård nods sympathetically when he hears that several people on the preview felt uneasy about his character, Monroe.
> - What we tried to achieve was to stick to her story, her upbringing and show what she went through. But you can obviously not forgive what he does or says.
> 
> *Do not bother me*
> 
> The film contains several nude and sex scenes, especially between Skarsgård and British newcomer Bel Powley , 23.
> - Ive done some before. I have had sex scenes with men. If you like the story and know how the scene fits into the story then it doesn´t bother me. We had two weeks together, I Marielle (Heller , director, editors note) and Bel, before we started filming. It helped.
> When asked about his sexual awakening, he smiles a little.
> - It is a true innocent story. I saw Tootsie when I was 8-9 years old. When Jessica Lange appeared, I felt something I could not explain. I was completely affected and wondered why I was so attracted by her and why I wanted to continue watching.
> He laughs.
> - Then I saw the film again a couple of years ago and thought, Ah, now I get it. I had pretty good taste at the time.
> 
> *Alive in the bubble*
> 
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl is just one of a number of different projects Skarsgård have done since he put an end to True Blood.
> - I did not really think about the end of True Blood. The same evening I put an end to it I was on a plane to London to shoot Tarzan. I lived in a bubble for 8 months. After the Tarzanfilming was finished I went to Albuquerque to film War on everyone. It is only now I have time off and can think about how everything has changed.
> He says he misses his little family from the vampire series where he played the 1000-year-old vampire Eric Northman.
> - We were together 7 years. We are still friends but when your´re not working together it is never the same again.
> However, he is in no hurry to repeat the experience.
> - I will not say I will never return to television. But after 7 years on a TV-series I now love the freedom and opportunity I have to jump on projects that interest me.
> - I concentrate on the story, whether it takes place on the stage, in a small low-budget film in Sweden or in a large project as Tarzan.
> The latter is already finished and will be released next summer.
> He looks out over the palm trees next to the hotel.
> - Right now it just feels nice not knowing what to do next year or even tomorrow.
> 
> 
> _Magnus Sundholm, Aftonbladet/Nöjesbladet._




http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/film/article21214263.ab


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Red!!!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red!

More pics of Alex in NYC yesterday (August 5, 2015).

Credit: * Michael_Buro* instagram

Met Alexander Skarsgard. -*Team_Ayeee* instagram

I never ever thought Id meet my Swedish king # Alexander Skarsgard he is one of the sweetest actors out there. 

-*beautifultradd* instagram

Credit: *Phoebe Gloeckner* (*phoglo* instagram)

"Alexander Skarsgard and Bel Powley, the actress Im currently obsessed with who is wearing Miu Miu and told me she was naughty as a teenager.

-*senorborge* instagram

Polaroids from last nights New York premiere of @DiaryTheMovie. 

-*InterviewMag* twitter 

https://twitter.com/InterviewMag/status/629324684669157376

after the show, it's the after party #skarsgard 

-*komeals* instagram

Credit:  *USWeekly* instagram


----------



## Hannaheart

He looks great!  Thanks ladies!~


----------



## VampFan

Thank you, everyone! I feel Iike an addict who fell off the wagon. The more I see the more I want!

EW review gave it an A-

It&#8217;s 1976 in San Francisco, and 15-year-old Minnie Goetze (Bel Powley) hasn&#8217;t so much lost her virginity as sent it up like a rocket flare. &#8220;I had sex today!&#8221; she confesses breathlessly into a borrowed tape recorder. &#8220;This makes me officially an adult.&#8221; It doesn&#8217;t, of course, but the guy she&#8217;s just done it with most definitely qualifies: a mustachioed dreamboat named Monroe (Alexander Skarsgård), who is nearly two decades older&#8212;and also happens to be dating her mother (Kristen Wiig).

Though it was widely celebrated at Sundance this year, Diary has had less luck with censors; England&#8217;s ratings board recently slapped it with the equivalent of an NC-17, effectively shutting out a good portion of the movie&#8217;s target audience. That&#8217;s too bad, because as unsettling as Marielle Heller&#8217;s feature-film debut can be&#8212;there are moments you&#8217;ll ache for Minnie and other ones where you&#8217;ll want to lock her away&#8212;it rings much truer than most coming-of-age stories. A lot of that is due to British actress Powley, who brilliantly captures the raw vulnerability and reckless bravado of adolescence (though in real life she&#8217;s 23). Skarsgård threads the needle in a tricky role, and Wiig is excellent as a boozy bohemian who sincerely believes in her liberated brand of parenting; if Minnie feels like a grown-up, it&#8217;s probably because she&#8217;s often the most responsible one in the room.

Working from Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s 2002 graphic novel/memoir, Heller gets the shabby glamour and bleached sunshine of &#8217;70s San Francisco just right, coloring several scenes with vivid blooms of animation. It&#8217;s more than decoration; art is crucial for aspiring cartoonist Minnie&#8212;a lifeline from the girl she still is to the woman she wants to be.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/06/diary-teenage-girl-ew-review

*UPDATE*: Alexander Skarsgård stopped by BuzzFeed on Wednesday and he addressed why he attended the premiere of The Diary of a Teenage Girl in full drag. The actor revealed that there were several drag entertainers on the crew (Cousin Wonderlette, Lady Bear, and Peaches Christ), and when it came time to host a screening for family and friends in San Francisco, director Marielle Heller had an idea.  

&#8220;We had a small group and we all became really close, and you know, dear friends of mine,&#8221; the actor told BuzzFeed. &#8220;And Mari [Heller] wanted them to host the screening at the Castro and do a number from The Rocky Horror Picture Show before and do a big fun drag queen after-party. And I just felt, I asked, I didn&#8217;t want to be excluded from the fun. So I asked if there was any way I could come in drag, and they were nice enough to say yes.&#8221;

His inspiration? Farrah Fawcett, of course. For more on the interview, head on over to BuzzFeed. 

ORIGINAL: Alexander Skarsgård hit the red carpet for The Diary of a Teenage Girl in San Francisco on Monday dressed in drag. The actor channeled the 1970s &#8211; the era in which the film is set &#8211; posing for photos in a wig and a glittery, gold dress alongside costar Bel Powley and director Marielle Heller. 

Reports indicate that the actor did not give a reason for his attire, but E! noted it could&#8217;ve been a special nod to Skarsgård&#8217;s costar Joshua Grannell, a drag performer by the name of Peaches Christ, who plays a transvestite in Teenage Girl. 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/04/alexander-skarsgard-hits-diary-teenage-girl-red-carpet-drag


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp!

Another pic from Alex's visit to the *BuzzFeed* offices yesterday while promoting *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 5, 2015).

WE ARE NOT WORTHY!!!

-*BuzzFeedCeleb* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the new pics and articles.

I think this one hasn't been posted yet, it's hard to keep up!

August 6, 2015 | 10:45AM PT  					 					 													 								 																		 										* Paul Chi *


 								                 					 										                                                                                                                                    At the New York premiere of Sony Pictures Classics&#8217; coming-of-age drama &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221; on Wednesday evening, the red carpet was still buzzing about the film&#8217;s star *Alexander Skarsgard* dressing in full drag on Monday for the movie&#8217;s San Francisco screening. Photos of his jaw-dropping makeover have gone viral online and readers are collectively praising his versatile looks.
 The 6-foot-4 Swedish actor revealed that he enjoys dressing in drag  so much that he has own drag name. &#8220;It&#8217;s Lady Libido Lushbody,&#8221;  Skarsgard, 38, told _Variety_ at the Cinema Society hosted screening at the Landmark Sunshine Cinema. &#8220;It&#8217;s a good name!&#8221;
 The &#8220;True Blood&#8221; alum explained that he went drag for the night to  celebrate &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8217;s&#8221; special friends and family  screening and party held at the Castro Theatre hosted by the local drag  queens who worked as part of the film&#8217;s crew.  The movie was shot in San Francisco in just 24 days with a budget of a  little over $1 million. &#8220;I got really excited about the party and wanted  to come in drag and be part of the fun,&#8221; said Skarsgard. &#8220;I didn&#8217;t want  to be excluded and be in a stupid suit. They were kind enough to get me  the outfit and the hair. It took about four hours to get dolled up.&#8221;
As for donning a big Farrah Fawcett-inspired blond wig, fake  eyelashes, heels and a gold gown, he confessed, &#8220;Emotionally it was a  lot of fun, and physically it was incredibly painful. It was so painful  to wear high heels. They were incredibly tight and I just couldn&#8217;t walk.  So I had to be assisted. It looked like I was drunk. I was wobbling  down the red carpet. The situation with my balls &#8212; I had to tuck it in. I  wore a custom-made thing where you tuck it in. It&#8217;s like a medieval  torture device. And the fake nails, I couldn&#8217;t do anything. I felt like  Edward Scissorhands. I now have a different level of respect for drag  queens. In a weird way, I miss it already.&#8221;
 In &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221; &#8212; based on the 2002 graphic novel by *Phoebe Gloeckner*, and directed by first-timer *Marielle Heller* &#8212;  Skarsgard plays a naïve and lovable 35-year-old man who gets involved  in a complex affair with his girlfriend (Kristen Wiig)&#8217;s 15-year-old  daughter (newcomer *Bel Powley*)  in 1976 San Francisco after she initiates the first interaction.  Through their relationship, she loses her virginity and he ultimately  helps her to learn to love herself. Moviegoers may find Skarsgard&#8217;s  character despicable and some may find him to be a good guy &#8212; qualities  that enticed Skarsgard to play the role.
 &#8220;That was the reason why I was attracted to the project. It was an  interesting challenge to play my character not as a good guy or not as a  bad guy, but like a real guy, like all human beings are,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It  is so easy to judge him because he&#8217;s 35 and has a relationship with his  girlfriend&#8217;s daughter. At first, people may feel uncomfortable watching  it, but I think people will say, &#8216;I really wanted to hate him, but I  kind of root for them. I want them together.&#8217; That&#8217;s when it becomes  interesting. I think we all just want to lean back and label all the  characters in the movie because it&#8217;s so easy and convenient. Then we can  relax and eat our popcorn. It&#8217;s more interesting if you have to engage  and not know who&#8217;s good or bad and to try to do that in a way without  condoning what he does. What happens to their relationship was tricky,  but that challenge really intrigued me. It&#8217;s really an honest depiction  of a young girl discovering her own sexuality. There are good aspects  and bad, which I really think is refreshing.&#8221;
http://variety.com/2015/scene/vpage/alexander-skarsgard-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-1201558105/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Review: In &#8216;The Diary of a Teenage Girl,&#8217; a Hormone Bomb Waiting to Explode*

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl*



                                  NYT Critics&#8217; Pick
     By MANOHLA DARGISAUG. 6, 2015 

Minnie  Goetze, the 15-year-old heroine of &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl,&#8221; is a  would-be cartoonist who, despite her first name, is closer in lusty  spirit and scratchy pen to Robert Crumb than to Walt Disney. When,  partway through this gutsy, exhilarating movie, she draws her first  cartoon, it&#8217;s of a bodacious female colossus striding across San  Francisco. As this inky giant keeps on trucking, she evokes the  50-foot-woman of cult film fame, if one that has received a Crumb  makeover, with thighs as mighty as giant sequoias and a bottom that  rolls like a ship in a storm.


     The terrific actress Bel Powley  was in her early 20s when &#8220;Diary&#8221; was shot, but looks more like a  teenager than most of the generically buffed and prettified adolescents  who populate American screens. She has the wide-open look children have  before life gets in the way. But she&#8217;s on the short side and is dwarfed  by Kristen Wiig  (great), who plays Charlotte, Minnie&#8217;s boozy, inattentive mother. Ms.  Powley looks almost doll-like, Lilliputian, w*hen staring up at Alexander Skarsgard  (a perfect worm), who plays Monroe, a mustachioed loafer with pitiful  self-improvement plans. He&#8217;s Charlotte&#8217;s boyfriend when the movie opens,  and he&#8217;s also sleeping with the very willing, all-too-eager Minnie,  although calling him her lover doesn&#8217;t seem quite right &#8212; but neither  does predator.*
*What  you call Monroe, other than an expletive, depends on what you call a  man having sex with a 15-year-old girl. &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221;  takes place in 1976, when the age of consent in California was 18 (it  still is), but it unfolds in an anything-goes milieu in which Monroe  might be branded more of an opportunist than a creep.* Drinks and pot  smoke flow through its rooms, in between snorts of cocaine. Charlotte  works as a librarian and parties like, well, someone with no children,  having apparently traded in Dr. Spock for Dr. Feelgood. In her hedonism,  if mostly in her egotism (it&#8217;s all about her), Charlotte comes off like  a case study for &#8220;The Culture of Narcissism: American Life in an Age of  Diminishing Expectations,&#8221; Christopher Lasch&#8217;s 1979 era-defining  classic.
 The  writer-director Marielle Heller doesn&#8217;t judge the partying; she leaves  that to her viewers, assuming that they come to this movie with their  own ideas on the subject. She knows you can fill in all kinds of blanks,  including the explicit details of Minnie and Monroe&#8217;s encounters. Her  discretion is a commercially expedient choice, of course; Ms. Heller  wants to turn you on rather than off. But she also wants to be true to  Minnie. Given this, it&#8217;s important that the one time you see Minnie  fully naked is when she&#8217;s alone with her body and thoughts in her  bedroom, gazing into a mirror. She may be the object of Monroe&#8217;s lust  (and he is unambiguously hers), but Ms. Heller ensures that Minnie &#8212;  who&#8217;s never lighted or framed for the viewer&#8217;s erotic contemplation &#8212;  isn&#8217;t ours.
 Using  a sharp scalpel, Ms. Heller extracted the story from Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s  trippy, autobiographically informed novel of the same title. Both  versions of the story follow Minnie as she rides out adolescence, which  goes very dark in Ms. Gloeckner&#8217;s novel. Ms. Heller plays down or elides  its more harrowing episodes (rape, hard drugs) and sweetens the  overarching narrative by emphasizing its comic absurdity. She also  embellishes the movie with cartoon hearts and flowers that wouldn&#8217;t be  out of place in Disney&#8217;s &#8220;Snow White.&#8221; Truer to the novel&#8217;s spirit, she  brings in (via the animator Sara Gunnarsdottir) an illustrated version  of Aline Kominsky-Crumb, a.k.a. Mrs. Crumb, a feminist cartoonist who  pops into the picture and functions as part imaginary friend, part  groovy fairy godmother.
line  shows up just when Minnie needs her, materializing on a street and  parked in a diner booth. Charlotte is at once present and not, and few  other adults are of any help to Minnie, including her mother&#8217;s former  squeeze, Pascal (Christopher Meloni). Not that Minnie, who keeps her own  counsel, no matter how unwise, would pay attention. As the title  announces, the movie isn&#8217;t about the arguments of lawyers, judges or any  other guardians of the moral galaxy, any more than it&#8217;s about  questionable child rearing, predatory men and regrettable girlfriends.  It is the diary of a specific, complex, sometimes muddled teenager who  owns her story, her life and her pleasure, from the moment she says, &#8220;I  had sex today,&#8221; to her rueful, hopeful closing declaration of self.  
That  wee self is by turns a joy and a heartbreaker, and often an affectingly  honest hormone bomb waiting to explode. Minnie looks together when you  first meet her, sailing through a city park with a Cheshire cat smile,  her saucer eyes bugging as she takes in the local color (facial hair and  liberated, jauntily bouncing breasts) that starts to set the  freewheeling, at times freaky, San Francisco scene. Once back in her  bedroom &#8212; where a large poster of a bare-chested Iggy Pop watches over  her, next to a photo of Janis Joplin &#8212; Minnie begins making audiotapes,  using a recorder as a diary into which she can pour her desires, dreams,  fears and thrillingly dirty secrets.
It  would be easy to call Minnie a victim, and Monroe the villain, even if  that&#8217;s not at all how it plays out in the movie. Monroe may not be  exactly the light of Minnie&#8217;s life, but for much of the story, he is the  fire of her loins, to borrow and bend some opening words from Nabokov&#8217;s  &#8220;Lolita.&#8221; In the preface to a later edition of her novel, Ms. Gloeckner  writes that, in many ways, it is about her, but that it&#8217;s also about  the reader. &#8220;Although I am the source of Minnie, she cannot be me &#8212; for  the book to have real meaning, she must be all girls, anyone.&#8221; It&#8217;s a  familiar universal appeal and also insistently political. The novel is  life-specific, but what makes Minnie &#8212; on the page and now on the screen  &#8212; greater than any one girl is how she tells her _own_ story in her _own_ soaringly alive voice.
_&#8220;The  Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221; is rated R. (Under 17 requires accompanying  parent or adult guardian.) The movie has sex scenes between a minor and  an adult, as well as drug and alcohol use, seen through a girl&#8217;s eyes._
_http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/07/m...l-a-hormone-bomb-waiting-to-explode.html?_r=0_


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And a thousand fan-fics just got launched of Alex getting dressed in drag and tucking his balls...lol.

Thanks for the article BC. It IS hard to keep up with the barrage.

*ETA: Thanks Santress and Red. *


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

A few articles about Alex at this week&#8217;s premieres of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 3 & 5, 2015):

&#8220;It was impossible to miss Alexander Skarsgård&#8212;even more striking and Adonis-like in person&#8212;although, his getup was not quite as bold as his look at the San Francisco premiere where he showed up in drag.&#8221; 

-*Vogue.com* 

http://www.vogue.com/13291466/premiere-new-york-diary-teenage-girl/

*&#8220;Oh, Baby, Dont Mess With a Drag Queen&#8221;*

A few days ago, Alexander Skarsgard showed up to the San Francisco screening of his latest flick, The Diary of a Teenage Girl, in full drag. &#8220;I went with some of my dear friends who are drag queens and I didn&#8217;t want to be excluded in a stupid suit,&#8221; the actor explained at last night&#8217;s Sony Pictures Classics and The Cinema Society-presented screening of the film at New York&#8217;s Landmark Sunshine Cinema. For the record, he opted for a more minimal look on Wednesday, sporting a &#8220;boring&#8221; suit for the occasion. Of his first drag experience, he said, &#8220;Emotionally it was amazing, but physically it was very painful. I couldn&#8217;t walk, I couldn&#8217;t do anything, and I felt like Edward Scissorhands. Oh, baby, don&#8217;t mess with a drag queen.&#8221;

In the film by writer and director Marielle Heller, which is set in 1970s San Francisco, Skarsgard stars as the boyfriend to Kristen Wiig&#8217;s character, Charlotte, and sex partner to her precocious 15-year-old daughter, Minnie, played by up-and-comer Bel Powley.

&#8220;Me, Alex, and Mari [Heller] would just, like, chill out in our robes on the bed in between the sex scenes, making jokes together,&#8221; Powley told Style.com. &#8220;We were totally comfortable.&#8221; As for her clothed scenes, Powley (who wore a Miu Miu frock and heels last night) said, &#8220;It was lots of high-waisted flare jeans and little stripe-y T-shirts and clogs&#8212;I loved it!&#8221; She added, &#8220;The only thing I wasn&#8217;t so keen on were those bangs. They were so thick and it took, like, a year to grow them out.&#8221; The 23-year-old Brit is already off to shoot her next film, A Storm in the Stars, with Elle Fanning.

Source:  *Style.com*

http://www.style.com/culture/parties/2015/diary-of-teenage-girl-party-080615

*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD WISHES MOVIES CELEBRATED FEMALE SEXUALITY*

As the seemingly predatory Monroe in Sundance standout The Diary of a Teenage Girl, the True Blood alum blurs the lines between sexy and smutty, good and bad, girl and boy.

There's a scene in Marielle Heller's based-on-a-graphic-novel Sundance standout,The Diary of a Teenage Girl, during which our feelings about the relationship between 15-year-old Minnie (newcomer Bel Powley) and her mom's thirtysomething boyfriend Monroe (Alexander Skarsgård) get even more complicated. The two, entwined in a tangle of sheets, commence their umpteenth sexual encounter. Minnie, who is desperate to emulate her mother Charlotte's (Kristen Wiig) command over the opposite sex, has all but entrapped the blue collar, thinks-with-his-little-head father figure. And as Monroe grapples with both his looming guilt and desire for a pouty-mouthed sprite with just-budding breasts, the audience tries to nail down the axis of its own moral compass. "That was the excitement," Skarsgård tells me in an empty screening room in the basement of New York's The Crosby Hotel. "I felt like, Well, I don't know how to do this, but I want to figure out a way to make him layered. I want to make the audience uncomfortable. I wanted there to be moments where you actually feel empathy or pity for Monroe, or feel like their connection is beautiful and real."

Aside from the betrayal&#8212;Charlotte eventually wisens up, and it's heartbreaking&#8212;the film's drama comes by way of potent chemistry between the two, albeit mismatched, leads. Their connection, in a way, reminds us all of that sweeping, body-racking shudder of first lust&#8212;something the 38-year-old actor says is missing from Hollywood's one-sided interpretation of young love. "There's a lot of movies and shows, plays and books about adolescence from a boy's point of view, coming-of-age stories where boys are allowed to talk about their sexuality and how ****ing weird it is to be a teenager," he says, his Stockholm-by-way-of Silver-Lake accent registering more like the lilt of a boarding school-refined Good Ol' Boy. "As a guy it's okay to talk about sex and say, 'I want to get laid,'  but [the same scenario is painted as] prudish when it's from a female's perspective. It's so stigmatized in a way. And that's so sad if girls feel weird when they watch a movie about teenage girls who only want to get married, have two kids, and a beautiful house. It's like, if someone is thinking about sex or having sex, they're always 'the ****' of the movie."

It's these larger questions&#8212;and a fear of being bored&#8212;that has compelled the actor to pick ambivalent, oddball, and sometimes-marginalized characters. Even his next role, the iconic feral warrior raised by apes in Tarzan, challenged him to confront lesser-exercised elements of his psyche. "I was really intrigued by the character and how complex he was," he says. "It wasn't like I can switch off my brain for eight months and just do CGI work, you know?" That he demands so much of himself might be the result of watching his dad, veteran Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård, refuse to take conventional older man roles (see: his turn as Seligman in Nymphomaniac, volumes I and II). "He's still going through that process every single time he embarks on a project. He's continually figuring out who the character is and learning new things about himself in that process," he says. "That's what creativity is. It doesn't end. I don't even think about it too much, to be honest with you. I very well could lose it or the passion for being an actor one day."

Much like his refusal to talk about his private life, a mandate that was reiterated before our interview, Skarsgård  is reticent to give too much of his process away, it seems. That said, he's happy to tell you what it felt like to get glammed up in drag for the film's San Francisco premiere: "I was in so much physical pain that I was having a hard time," he says, his cornflower blue eyes opened wide in earnest disbelief. And though I assure him that he has the perfect bone structure for contouring, he only laughs. "I don't know, you should have seen me in person. It wasn't great." Some people are eternally their own worst critic.

Source:  *Elle.com*

http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/interviews/a29691/alexander-skarsgard-on-sexuality/

Photo credit:  Originals:  *Elizabeth Griffin* for *Elle.com*


----------



## Nyota

here´s a link to the video interview he did with BuzzFeed

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/...reve?utm_term=.vqrl2qboQY&sub=3927627_6534753


----------



## VampFan

Nyota said:


> here´s a link to the video interview he did with BuzzFeed
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/...reve?utm_term=.vqrl2qboQY&sub=3927627_6534753



Thanks, Nyota. I wouldn't be surprised if this is what they talk about on Kelly and Michael tomorrow. Since Michael dresses in drag for their Halloween skits, he and Alex can compare notes.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Nyota.

More pics of Alex promoting *DOATG* in NYC yesterday (August 5, 2015):

"One of us was on #True Blood. Neither of us cared to smile. Both of us are on #Ralphie Tonight this evening."

-*ralphieaversa* instagram

Alex photographed by Jon Premosch for *BuzzFeed NY*:

Credit:  *BuzzFeedCeleb* instagram

Credit:  *JomtheJon* instagram


----------



## cecemarco

I feel so nervous, waiting for Kelly & Michael! Hoping he doesn't feel awkward, and keeps it calm & cool.


----------



## Santress

New Alex interview with *The Herald*:

*Alexander Skarsgard on swapping True Blood for Tarzan...and his most controversial role yet*

When he was 19 Alexander Skarsgard signed up for national service. He didnt do it for a laugh. He didnt do it because hed always wanted to join the army. He didnt do it because he wanted to fire a gun. He didnt even do it because he wanted to react against his lefty bohemian upbringing as embodied in his actor dad Stellan Skarsgard.

He is clear on this when I suggest it might have been. I dont know about rebellion, he tells me as we talk almost 20 years later. I come from a family of anarchists and socialists and pacifists and I was never into guns myself. I wouldnt say I did it to p*** off dad or anything.

No, he says, it was something else. I grew up in south Stockholm in a very urban environment and I wanted that challenge of doing something that was extreme. Its physically and mentally quite challenging and I was really intrigued by that.

To be fair, he wasnt worried that it would go further than he wanted it to. Being Swedish saw to that. If youre in the States making that decision is quite heavy. Because you realise that in a couple of months you might be sent to Iraq or Afghanistan. Our last war in Sweden was in 1812, so I think my parents were never worried that oh, hes going to war now.

For me it was a personal challenge.

And thats the thing. Alexander Skarsgard likes a challenge. In the years since he was 19 hes sailed across the Atlantic and skied to the South Pole. Hes even gone to study in Leeds.

Frankly the day job  like his dad, hes an actor if you didnt already know  must seem quite normal at times.

Well, if playing a 1000-year-old Viking vampire in HBOs gloriously trashy horror series True Blood can seem normal. Or if appearing bloodied and naked on the cover of Rolling Stone magazine to promote said series can seem normal. Or stripping down to a loincloth to play Tarzan. Or sitting with me  as he is this afternoon  in an Edinburgh hotel discussing gay sex scenes, the offensiveness or otherwise of nipples and Cartesean dualism next to a group of locals talking about team building.

Whats he like? Polite. Chatty. And handsome obviously. Sharp features, soulful eyes. I feel inevitably a little inadequate in his company. But thats only because I have internalised stereotypical notions of physical beauty. Or so I tell myself.

Skarsgard is in town for the Edinburgh International Film Festival promoting his new film The Diary of a Teenage Girl. In its own way it must have been a challenge too. An adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckners semi-autobiographical graphic novel, its a very good and rather troubling coming-of-age story set in 1970s San Francisco featuring a star-making performance from English actress Bel Powley as 15-year-old Minnie Goetze. Skarsgard plays Monroe, the 35-year-old boyfriend of Minnies mum (played by Kirsten Wiig). Thats before he starts sleeping with Minnie too. On reflection, challenging might be the better description.

I thought it was so different, so unique, he says, still buzzing from a positive response at the film festival showing the night before. I thought it was something I hadnt seen before. Really brave and unapologetic. There have been so many stories about adolescence and coming of age from a boys point of view. But when it comes to girls that age, when it comes to sexuality at least, theyre in their ivory tower waiting for Prince Charming to come and save them.
I was never a teenage girl myself but Im pretty sure that doesnt represent how most teenage girls feel. Theyre as confused and frustrated as teenage boys. So I thought it was a really important movie.

It might well be that. But lets be honest. Hes playing a 35-year-old man sleeping with a 15-year-old girl. Thats going to leave a lot of people uneasy.
I thought it would be quite a challenge to make him real, he admits. How without condoning what he does do you make this relationship interesting? Can you find moments where hes the confused one. Where hes the weak one and shes in charge?

To be honest Minnie seems in charge in their relationship pretty much all the time. He says he didnt want to make Monroe too predatory. I think for the most part he succeeds.

If we can put that moral hot spot aside, theres a temptation to map the arty liberal bohemianism of the film onto Skarsgards own upbringing. The oldest child, he grew up in a very open household, very kind of artistic, liberal dad.
In 1980 his pregnant mum, aforementioned liberal dad and a very young Skarsgard moved into a huge seven-bedroom apartment in a not very attractive neighbourhood in south Stockholm. More kids followed. Another seven in all. Oh, and a composer rented a room and stayed for 15 years.
And thats not the half of it. My mums brother who was also my dads best friend lived in the apartment above with his family. Grandparents lived across the street. Everyone lived in the neighbourhood. The doors were always open. Lots of people and wine and weird, interesting parties.

Famously his dad  who you might know from the last Avengers film or the Pirates of the Caribbean or various Lars Von Trier movies (most notably Breaking the Waves and Nymphomania), but possibly not from 1975s Swedish Sex Games (one has to start somewhere)  used to wander around the house naked. Maybe that explains his sons sanguine attitude to onscreen nudity.
Skarsgard junior became famous in Sweden at the start of the nineties when he was cast in a TV series The Dog That Smiled. He was 13 at the time but he didnt enjoy the attention he got as a result and so he retreated back home. He sums up his teenage years as running around town, going to football games, drinking beer. And then came national service for 18 months.

I wonder why he has continued seeking similar challenges? Why decide to trek to the South Pole alongside British royalty in 2013 or spend a month sailing across the Atlantic the year before? Isnt 18 months of full-on physical and mental exertion enough once in your life?

Its just the dichotomy of life, he says. To find the polar opposite of this, I guess, he says, looking around at the group a couple of booths over who are doing sterling work in ignoring us. Im a city boy. I live in New York now. I love the intensity of that. I love how accessible it is  the people, the weirdos, the art. Its great doing what I do now, travelling the world with people I love, going to film festivals, meeting interesting people.

But as much as I love that I also love to disconnect and turn everything off for three weeks and sail across the Atlantic or ski to the South Pole. It recharges my batteries, puts things into perspective. 

Are you telling me there isnt a point when the temperature drops to minus 50 and its blowing a gale outside the tent that you dont find yourself wishing you were back in New York?

Not really. It triggers something. I get really excited when its ****ty like that. Youre cold and youre tired and youre hungry and in a weird way it makes you feel alive.

Which more or less brings us to Descartes. When you push yourself to such extremes, Alexander, do you discover if the body rules the mind? Or does the mind rule the body?

Well, when youre out in Antarctica or on the ocean its clearly the mind, he says, laughing. We did this survival course when we were in the military where you were out for a week. You didnt get much food and they f*** with you."

The soldiers had to complete tasks as part of the exercise. "Its a test to get the hat for the unit. To prove youre worthy of getting the hat.

"We were out for a week and we got back to base and the captain was like youve completed this. And then he said well, actually, you havent. You need to go out for another 24 hours in the woods. And he gave us these five tasks to do in 24 hours.

And people were crying because we thought we were home. It had already been so physically and mentally tough and we were completely depleted and when he goes from congratulations, heres a good meal to f** you it was interesting.

We all went out because he told us to. But people were staggering, crying, completely broken. And then we got to the first station which was about two hours into the woods and our hats were there. So he f***** with us again. And it was so clear that your mind rules the body because people who couldnt walk, suddenly, once they got those hats were running back to base hugging each other. It was insane.

So there you go. Somebody let Morrissey know, please.

When Skarsgard was in the military, he says, he always knew being a soldier wasnt going to be his career. When he finished it he moved to Leeds to study for six months. But he didnt really know what he was going to do or where he was going to go. And eventually he started thinking about acting again.

I remember doing it as a kid and I remember loving it and I thought about the reason I quit and I felt like it had nothing to do with the actual job. It was everything around it that made me uncomfortable. I thought well, I was 13 at the time and I did something that got me a lot of attention and that made me very uncomfortable. Im 21 now. Maybe I shouldnt dismiss that for good without giving it a go as an adult. I might wake up when Im 55, 60 and I might regret it. Maybe I should go to New York and go to theatre school and see if I love being onstage and if its still s*** then Ill know and I can bury the idea and move on.


Source: Teddy Jamieson for *HeraldScotland.com* 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/arts_...Tarzan___and_his_most_controversial_role_yet/


----------



## Santress

Clearly that didnt happen. In 2001 he turned up as a handsome but dim model in Zoolander and after a number of years working in Sweden he started making a name for himself in the US on the back of the Americans-in-Iraq war drama Generation Kill and appearing in Lady Gagas Paparazzi video.
But it was True Blood that made his name. Alan Balls series which started in 2008 applied the textbook HBO formula of sex and violence. Often at the same time. It was often silly but it was hugely entertaining. And it didnt hurt that the cast were all buff (thats the right word, isnt it?)

Its possible that I have that naked Rolling Stone cover in mind when I ask him my next question. Alexander, in the wake of True Blood, do you feel you have been objectified? No, not at all. Absolutely not, he says, grinning that wolfish grin Eric Northman utilised before chomping down on some unsuspecting human. There was always a lot of sex, a lot of nudity on the show. And I had even some gay love scenes on the show. Im not a homosexual but they were fun.

Is it my imagination or have the team-building group over in the corner suddenly got very quiet?

It was never gratuitous, he continues on blithely, and I was generally excited about the stories we were telling. As long as its like that it doesnt matter if youre making out with a dude or whoever it is. Its only uncomfortable if you dont quite know why youre doing it. Why are we running around naked just now? Is this just to sell tickets?

Im sure that never entered Alan Balls mind, I dont say. Its the same with the sex scenes in Diary too, he continues. We were all so excited about the story we were telling every single sex scene made sense to us. I dont even think about it.

Anyway, why are we all so uptight about such things, he asks. I dont quite see why seeing a nipple is so bad? And I find it hypocritical that parents find that more damaging and more offensive than violence. I dont have kids myself but I would rather see someone shirtless on screen than see someone beating another guy to a pulp with a baseball bat. But for some reason thats OK, but not nudity which is beautiful.

Well, indeed, although it probably helps when youre good looking enough to have been voted Swedens sexiest man. Five times over. Some of us havent even won Falkirks sexiest man once (though its only a matter of time. Or so I keep telling myself.)

We should really talk about Tarzan, shouldnt we? Skarsgard has already wrapped on the latest take on Lord Greystoke. It is, as he acknowledges himself, a big deal, a tent-pole Warner Brothers action adventure movie. 

But its also well written and smart, he says, and its got a great director in David Yates who made the last four Harry Potter films. It wasnt like OK, I do one for them and then one for me. I do an indie just because I love it and then I do something big because its a good pay cheque. This is a massive film but with so much integrity and so much character. It was an unbelievable experience.

Its also his big chance to become a proper copper-plated movie star. The weight of a tent-pole movie will fall on his handsome naked shoulders. Are you feeling the pressure, Alexander?

Not really, no. It was tough because it was physically and mentally demanding. It was the biggest job of my career so I was excited and focused. And I thought it was a fascinating take on it. The first act you meet him hes already Lord Greystoke, so hes very buttoned up. He goes back with his wife Jane to the jungle and slowly the beast that he really is inside comes out.
Were dealing with the fact that were civilised human beings but were also f****** primal beasts. And were trying to function in that dichotomy. We politely line up at Starbucks for our lattes but at the same time, were f****** animals, you know?

He thinks about what hes just said and corrects himself. Were not f****** animals. We are f****** animals.

I leave him there, the politest, best-looking, most enthusiastic animal in the building.

The Diary of a Teenage Girl goes on release on August 7. 

Source: Teddy Jamieson for *HeraldScotland.com* 

http://www.heraldscotland.com/arts_...Tarzan___and_his_most_controversial_role_yet/


----------



## cecemarco

He did SO good on Kelly & Michael!


----------



## Santress

^I caught a few snippets and will watch it in full later.  He wrapped up promo for *Diary* on Wednesday (August 5th) per the interview and said he was leaving for Stockholm that same day.

Here is the interview on YouTube:



Source:  *OnlyNewsToday *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7RrneNSGKI


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the Herald interview, that was a nice one.
I think, per a couple of tweets, that Kelly and Michael filmed this one yesterday.
He did well, he seemed more relaxed than previous visits. Nothing really new, but Tarzan did get mentioned, Kelly seemed _very_ interested in whether or not there was going to be a loincloth.
While this has been a promotional junket for DOATG, I'm glad that most interviews with him are also mentioning Tarzan and WOE.


----------



## flake99

Thank you Santress


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Can Alexander Skarsgård Pass Our Teen Girl Quiz? | MTV News*



The answer is, no (neither can I)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the link to the show. I really think he did well. Came off witty, charming and humble too. Glad for any mention of Tarzan too.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. Yeah, I enjoyed that one too.  Funny interview.

More portraits of Alex by *Jon Premosch* for *BuzzFeed NY* from when he promoting *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (August 5, 2015).

Below is his interview with BuzzFeed:

*Alexander Skarsgård Thinks It&#8217;s Insane That Sexism Still Exists In 2015 *

We&#8217;ve all been in beautiful Alexander Skarsgård withdrawal since True Blood heartbreakingly came to an end, but things are finally starting to look up. He&#8217;s commanding our attention once again in the Sundance hit The Diary of a Teenage Girl, the book-turned-movie that tells an honest and unapologetic coming-of-age story from a teenage girl&#8217;s perspective &#8212; including her very complex affair with her mom&#8217;s 35-year-old boyfriend, Monroe, played by Skarsgård.

We were lucky enough to have the Swedish star stop by BuzzFeed NY to chat about his experiences filming, including his very real thoughts about feminism and gender inequality in 2015. So if you thought you were already in love with him, prepare to reach peak Skarsgård obsession.

*What attracted you to this role, and what challenges did you face when approaching this character?*

*Alexander Skarsgård:* I would say that the challenge of playing the role is what attracted me to the project. I thought it was a really amazing script and a very unique story, and it made me realize how few coming-of-age stories are told from a girl&#8217;s perspective in such an honest way. When it&#8217;s a coming-of-age story from a girl&#8217;s perspective, it&#8217;s often very moralizing or very prude in a way. And it was just real refreshing to read something where the teenage girl was actually as confused and weirded out by her own thoughts as teenagers are.

In terms of the role Monroe, it was a real challenge. I didn&#8217;t really know how to play him, and that really excited me because those are always the most fun projects, when you&#8217;re drawn to a project and you love the script and you love the story and the character, but you have a lot of questions and you don&#8217;t have the answers. I realized it would be a challenge to try and play him in a way that&#8217;s not too predatory. To play a 35-year-old man having sex with his girlfriend&#8217;s 15-year-old daughter is definitely a challenge. I felt like if it&#8217;s too predatory, it won&#8217;t be interesting for an hour and 40 minutes, because then you just label him as a creep. You&#8217;d just be like, &#8220;Get away from him, it&#8217;s disgusting!&#8221; We wanted to make it more uncomfortable for the audience, more complex in a way. And make them confused a bit watching this relationship and maybe find moments where they actually like the guy, or at least understood him, or hope they would stay together &#8212; and then be weirded out by their own feelings that they felt that way. So I had a lot of questions in my head, and that got me excited. 

*People often stereotype teen girls, but this story gave a more authentic, honest view of a girl&#8217;s coming of age. How did you feel about being a part of a film that&#8217;s breaking through those stereotypes?*

*AS:* I was very honored that Mari sent me the script. It was really refreshing to read a script that felt original. Very often when you read a script it feels like a version of a movie that you&#8217;ve seen before &#8212; you&#8217;re like, OK, this writer was clearly inspired by this. And it also made me sad in a way, because I was like, this is so great, how come there are so many adolescent stories from a boy&#8217;s perspective but when it comes to girls it&#8217;s so stigmatized and so prude?

And this just felt so brave and unapologetic in a way. Meeting Mari, the filmmaker, got me so excited because she&#8217;s so intelligent and so passionate. I just called my agent and said, &#8220;I don&#8217;t care what else is out there, I want to make this movie.&#8221; 

What are your thoughts on sexism and gender inequality in Hollywood right now?

*AS:* I mean, it&#8217;s obviously a big problem. If you just look at the sheer numbers, in terms of how many female filmmakers there are out there, there are very few. But I&#8217;m optimistic. I think things are changing, and they have to change.

And the fact that we have filmmakers like Mari out there who&#8217;s so intelligent, so incredible, and speaks so eloquently about the issue that it&#8217;s difficult for people to continue to shy away from it, and kind of ignore it &#8212; she&#8217;s got a pretty bright flashlight in their eyes telling them, &#8220;You have to acknowledge this, this is a problem.&#8221; And it&#8217;s not right, you know, we gotta do something about it.

*What does feminism mean to you?*

*AS:* I don&#8217;t know how to define the word, but I think gender equality shouldn&#8217;t be an issue. I think it&#8217;s insane it&#8217;s still a problem in 2015.

But again, I am optimistic and I think we&#8217;re moving in the right direction. I grew up in Sweden and I think that&#8217;s a good example of a country that&#8217;s pretty progressive when it comes to gender equality and equal rights.

*What was it like on set working with Kristen Wiig?*

*AS:* Even in those serious moments, we had a lot of fun on set. I was in a movie a couple years ago called Melancholia and it&#8216;s about literally the end of the world, and it was one of the most fun sets I&#8217;ve ever been on. You kinda have to alleviate the tension in the way by having fun on set; it helps a lot. And obviously having Kristen, who&#8217;s one of the funniest people in the world, helped on set. She&#8217;s so good in the film. I think people will be surprised. People know her as obviously an amazing comedian, but it&#8217;s a really difficult part to play and she does it beautifully to find that balance &#8212; someone who&#8217;s so irresponsible and not a present mother, but at the same time you feel for this character. She does it beautifully.

*This film was based in the &#8217;70s, but if you could be reborn in any other era or time period, when would you want to be born?

AS:* I don&#8217;t know, this was a dream to shoot a movie that takes place in 1976. Not only that, but it takes place in San Francisco, and we actually shot it in the streets of San Francisco. It really felt like we were back in 1976, because half the population there, they still think it&#8217;s 1976. So there&#8217;s a lot of interesting old people that live honestly as if it&#8217;s 1976. It helped when we were shooting to be surrounded by that energy and it really was a dream.

*What advice do you have for young women who might not see their own potential?

AS:* Well, I don&#8217;t know if I have any profound advice. Being a teenager is so ****ing weird and confusing for boys and girls, and even more alienating when you watch movies where you don&#8217;t feel represented, if you can&#8217;t relate to any of these characters.

We&#8217;re not saying what she does in the movie is right, it&#8217;s just a very personal story of someone going through these crazy experiences and coming of age and hopefully learning something. It&#8217;s a weird time, and it&#8217;s weird for everyone.

*What were you like as a teen? Could you relate to Minnie&#8217;s character in that you felt confused or awkward?

AS:* Oh my god. Don&#8217;t get me started, yes. Everything from, like, the age of 13 to 37. I stopped being a teenager about three weeks ago.


*Of these three films/TV shows you starred in, which character would you rather trade lives with if you had to: Eric from True Blood, Tarzan, or Meekus in Zoolander?

AS: *Well, Meekus dies in a gasoline fire, so that&#8217;s, not great. That&#8217;s a tough one actually. I would probably say Tarzan. Eric Northman has a lot of fun &#8212; he&#8217;s maybe less tormented than Tarzan &#8212; so it&#8217;s a toss up between the two.

Source:  *BuzzFeed.com *

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kristinharr...nks-its-insane-sexism-still-exists#.vcnyWg0d8


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the Herald article, Santress. I think, despite the length of the interview, there was still a lot of regurgitated Alex milestones noted by the interviewer. 

Army service? Check
Bohemian upbringing? Check
Zoolander awkwardness? Check
True Blood nakedness? Check

It kind of felt like "Alexander Skarsgard for Dummies". I guess this will happen as he gets re-introduced to audiences in the lead-up to Tarzan but still...I was skimming over a lot of it.

I enjoyed the new insights into Antarctica and Tarzan though.  Haven't had a chance to watch the Kelly & Michael interview yet.


----------



## BagBerry13

It seems 'dichotomy' is his new favourite word.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the Herald article, Santress. I think, despite the length of the interview, there was still a lot of regurgitated Alex milestones noted by the interviewer.
> 
> Army service? Check
> Bohemian upbringing? Check
> Zoolander awkwardness? Check
> True Blood nakedness? Check
> 
> It kind of felt like "Alexander Skarsgard for Dummies". I guess this will happen as he gets re-introduced to audiences in the lead-up to Tarzan but still...I was skimming over a lot of it.
> 
> I enjoyed the new insights into Antarctica and Tarzan though.  Haven't had a chance to watch the Kelly & Michael interview yet.



I think repetitiveness in his interviews has been a problem since about 2010, and especially if you're a fairly attentive fan. 
And it will get worse during Tarzan promo. 
But I was happy to have at least something on Antarctica. It was an amazing thing that he took part in, but it fell into the dead zone of when he wasn't really promoting anything, so it gets overlooked.
Though at least during Tarzan promo we'll probably get many, many articles on his diet and training regime, which will get repetitive. Though hopefully these articles will be accompanied by many, many photos of the result of said fitness regime, so I won't have to care about the articles. That sounded shallow, didn't it?


----------



## Zola24

Wow! Tku so much for all the fab photos, vids, and articles  Just when I thought Alex couldn't get any more gorgeous he just goes ahead and does  He is funny, articulate, and so sincere - I have loved all his press and I don't think he's put a foot wrong, even when answering the teen girl quiz he was 'on fleek'  I learn something new every day 










sikanapanele








> lovesmesomeskarsgard:
> 
> Just hearing him say, &#8220;on fleek&#8221; is enough for me lol. He&#8217;s so adorable.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola.

More pics from Alex's photo shoot for The Herald during the Edinburgh International Film Festival (June 2015).

Source:  *HeraldScotland.com*

http://www.heraldscotland.com/arts_...Tarzan___and_his_most_controversial_role_yet/


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola. 'smile1:
> 
> More pics from Alex's photo shoot for The Herald during the Edinburgh International Film Festival (June 2015).
> 
> Source:  HeraldScotland.com
> 
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/arts_...Tarzan___and_his_most_controversial_role_yet/



Tku so much for the photos, the photographer sure captured Alex's psyche  
Side note: (lol) I so lv Alex's hair 
Tku so much too for taking the time to post the interview, I really enjoyed it. Well researched journalism 








sikanapanele














armouredsheep

I also think Bel has come across as delightful and very mature in all her interviews and I am so pleased she is getting other exciting roles 
I so ship Bel and Nicholas Hoult 


:welcome2: ceremarco


----------



## Zola24

Can we have a 'prayer circle'? I so need Alex to wear his hair like this again 















henricavyll













henricavyll

So handsome, so effin beautiful ;D


----------



## a_sussan

I'll join you!!


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh tku Sussan  Although I don't think you'll have time as Alex, per the Kelly and Michael interview, should be in Sweden right about now  Time to hit Södermalm and the islands again  Note to lurkers - joke! lol As if we're crazie super stans :giggles:


----------



## a_sussan

Well I have a 4.5 week vacation so I think I can find the time to go to Södermalm  I might go on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Zola24

Squee! I wish you luck Sussan  Remember to breathe, and that Alex is always so lovely to his polite fans


----------



## a_sussan

I would need every luck in the world.. lol.. but I'll do my best.

I need to restore my liquorice stash anyway so now it's a good time.


----------



## Zola24

Hey, anything's possible  although I don't envy you trying to spot a 6ft+ blond good looking guy in Stockholm  
(As to the liquoriche - uggh, but maybe that's just me, lol)


----------



## a_sussan

As you said.. it's not like he's the only tall blond guy out there. But I must try. Half gained half won? Or something like that. 
I have some friends I can visit too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

* 									The Diary of a Teenage Girl 
 Phoebe Gloeckner x Marielle Heller x Bel Powley								*


 Interview by Holly Grigg-Spall
 Illustrations by Phoebe Gloeckner
 Portraits by Nate Hoffman




*HGS:* Did you talk with Alexander Skarsgård about Monroe?
*PG:* Yes, he was asking about the character&#8217;s  motivations; he was interested in what happened to this guy and what  he&#8217;s doing now. He played it wonderfully, but the character was not part  of him, and he couldn&#8217;t relate to it entirely. So he really wanted to  know, like, what the hell?
*HGS:* What were you thinking when watching the movie for the first time? Did you compare it to the book?
*PG:* For me it&#8217;s hard to even judge this. I love the  movie, but comparing it to the book is so complicated. A film can show  things more immediately, but it just suggests at back stories and can&#8217;t  go in so deeply. The film is definitely not as dark as the book. If I  had made the movie myself, it would have been dark as hell. It would not  have spared any punches. But Marielle is not me, and I can&#8217;t imagine  many directors feeling the way she does about my book. She made it more  accessible and acceptable to a wider audience. In some cases she gave  Minnie more agency. In the first scene when Minnie has not had sex with  Monroe yet and is flirting with him, it&#8217;s much more Minnie-driven than  it was in my real life.
*HGS:* The message of the film is very different from  that of the book in that the film ends on a much more positive and  empowering note.
*PG:* In films you expect a happy ending, and it  succeeds in that. The comments about the film so far have reflected  that&#8212;they&#8217;re saying Minnie has been given authority over her sexuality.  It&#8217;s much less clear in the book. The book is grayer, which is the area  that always fascinates me. The film is definitely more on the positive,  let&#8217;s-be-happy side. Even the parts when Minnie takes drugs, they&#8217;re  included in the film, but those experiences are not the deep chasm they  are in the book. It seems more like a dalliance than something  threatening. The movie will be a lot easier for people to swallow.
 There&#8217;s a new edition of the book coming out and it will have  original diary pages and photos from that time of my life. The book  wasn&#8217;t a bestseller. It&#8217;s probably sold pretty steadily, but people who  read comics are the ones that know it. I hope it gets a wider audience  as a result of the film. I&#8217;ll be curious to see the response. I mean, if  they see the movie and then read the book will they be horrified by the  book?
..
*HGS:* Do you know what happened to Monroe?
*PG:* A few years ago I saw that he was on Facebook.  He is actually living on a boat like he always wanted. He has a dog. I  don&#8217;t know what he does for a living. He never read the book so that he  could finally see how I felt, as I wanted&#8212;as some kind of carried-over  fantasy I guess. But when he heard about the movie he got kind of  excited, so at that point I sent him the book, and he has not completed  it yet. He said it was &#8220;overwhelming.&#8221; He&#8217;s looking forward to the  movie. People are different with movies than they are with books. It&#8217;s  more exciting and Hollywood. It&#8217;s different.
...
*BP:* The book goes a lot further, and it&#8217;s a lot darker than the movie.
*HGS:* The scene in the book in which Minnie and  Monroe begin their sexual relationship is actually really uncomfortable  to get through. It feels very different than how you depicted it in the  movie. Did you consider how watching this story unfold on screen might  be different than reading about it in the book?
*MH:*  I was nervous that it would be the  opposite&#8212;that seeing something on screen would make it more  uncomfortable. I was consciously trying to make sure that a film  audience would have a similar experience to reading the book. I found  myself not judging these characters. I found myself weirdly rooting for  them to get together. I also found myself stepping back and not  believing that I could be feeling that way. I had such an intimate  experience. I wanted to capture that&#8212;for the film to be 100% from  Minnie&#8217;s point of view&#8212;which is really rare to have in a scene like  this. We did try to live in the grey zone, where we weren&#8217;t showing  judgment but just presenting this in all of its humanness. So the  audience can make their own judgments.
...
*HGS:* Culturally, today we talk a lot more about  consent in sexual relationships. In a way, this film isn&#8217;t really about  judging this relationship. It&#8217;s about what we agree as a society is  acceptable and legal behavior.
*MH:* I think, though, that people look to a movie  like this and hope there will be a judgment and that it will come down  on one side or another. We felt it was a more interesting story to tell  if we were just truly presenting it from the perspective of a teenage  girl. If we came down on a side, we would be in the role of an adult  casting a judgmental eye on it. I wanted to honor this character. When I  was a teenage girl, I didn&#8217;t feel like I wasn&#8217;t yet capable of making  my own decisions about what to do with my body and myself. When I  started having sex, I thought my eyes were open. I didn&#8217;t think I had to  wait until I was 18 to make conscious decisions. Minnie doesn&#8217;t think  about how she&#8217;s under the age of consent.
*BP:* It&#8217;s not about her sleeping with an older man.  It&#8217;s about losing her virginity. He could have been 18. He could have  been 25. He&#8217;s her first love, her first ****. It&#8217;s about a young girl  exploring her sexuality, feeling horny, having sex and feeling those  feelings.
*MH:* From an outsider&#8217;s perspective, this man took  advantage of a girl who had a budding sexuality and was bursting from  her own curiosity. By the end of the movie I think we are aware of that  as well as being aware that, from her perspective, it was entirely  consensual. But from his perspective, he just took no responsibility for  what he was doing.
...
*HGS:* How did you prepare with Alexander Skarsgård for his role as Monroe?
*MH:* We talked about how he&#8217;s someone who is at war  with himself. He wants this and is coming up with justifications as to  why it&#8217;s okay&#8212;that she&#8217;s an adult and wants this, and they&#8217;re not  hurting anybody. He doesn&#8217;t recognize himself as an adult and that he  needs to be taking responsibility in this situation, which is also just  kind of a male thing. He&#8217;s this hapless dude who doesn&#8217;t have a career  and is just floating along, not taking enough responsibility to even  have a house plant. He&#8217;s in no way thinking he has this young girl&#8217;s  heart in his hands and that he could **** her up. He can&#8217;t go that deep.  We talked about [Alexander&#8217;s] own relationships with women and with  pain and about his past. He had to get to a place where it felt okay. We  didn&#8217;t want him to feel like this character was a straight-out villain.  Monroe really isn&#8217;t, and in some ways he really does love Minnie. It&#8217;s  more interesting to see complex characters than an after-school special  morality tale.


http://issuemagazine.com/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/#/


----------



## Zola24

Sussan, Yeah, sliding doors 'n all that  Have fun with your friends 

Eta: Tku Buckeye for the Issue interview. I thought it was very interesting as I always like to know what happened to rl people  It's part of the reason I got so into Alex, as I wanted to find out what happened to the rl Gen Kill guys, it's kinda scary how much info is out there, and I used to search up AS when I needed a break, lol.
I can so imagine Munro living on a boat although it's weird to think he must be in his 60's/70+

I also think Marielle was spot-on with her understanding of Munroe's actions as we all just muddle through life as best we can, and often when we look back we think, "Frick, that wasn't right!"


----------



## Zola24

I don't know how to get this to work, lol, so I'll put in a link  http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/...-is-the-audio-interview-alex-did-with-ralphie
Fab interview  Although I'm a little weirded out as at certain points I can see Alex's facial expressions and hand gestures, 





> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Here is the audio interview Alex did with Ralphie Tonight while promoting The Diary of a Teenage Girl on August 5, 2015 (x https://soundcloud.com/ralphieavers...-on-the-layers-in-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl).
> 
> &#8220;At the Crosby Street Hotel in Manhattan, Alexander Skarsgård sat down with &#8216;Ralphie Tonight&#8217; to discuss his role in &#8216;The Diary of a Teenage Girl.&#8217; Based on a novel, the film was a break-out hit at Sundance and is receiving a limited release throughout the tri-state area this month.&#8221;(x https://soundcloud.com/ralphieavers...-on-the-layers-in-the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl)
> 
> &#8220;Don&#8217;t interview many actors but it was a pleasure speaking w/ #AlexanderSkarsgard on @DiaryTheMovie. #RalphieTonight.&#8221;
> 
> -Ralphie Aversa




Eta: Just 'cos I lv it  Zayn left? Oh the concern  And the Oscar goes to 







> lovesmesomeskarsgard:
> 
> He seems so concerned lol. He&#8217;s secretly a 1D fan.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Sussan, Yeah, sliding doors 'n all that  Have fun with your friends
> 
> Eta: Tku Buckeye for the Issue interview. I thought it was very interesting as I always like to know what happened to rl people  It's part of the reason I got so into Alex, as I wanted to find out what happened to the rl Gen Kill guys, it's kinda scary how much info is out there, and I used to search up AS when I needed a break, lol.
> I can so imagine Munro living on a boat although it's weird to think he must be in his 60's/70+
> 
> I also think Marielle was spot-on with her understanding of Munroe's actions as we all just muddle through life as best we can, and often when we look back we think, *"Frick, that wasn't right!"*



It would be weird to see what RL Monroe looks, and acts like, now. 

My teenage years were pretty boring. I had some classmates, in both High School and college, who had experiences closer to Minnie's, and looked back a few years later thinking 'what was I doing?'.


Don't think this one has been posted yet:

Based on Phoebe Gloeckner's novel, _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_  is a mesmerising journey into the dreams, anxieties and impulses of an  aspiring teenage artist growing up in 1970s San Francisco.* Boasting  powerful performances from its lead stars, *wonderfully creative  direction and a story that will have you howling with laughter and  recoiling with horror, it's a film that really resonates.

Bel  Powley is magnificent as Minnie, a 15-year-old girl with a penchant for  drawing penises and a growing desire to have her first sexual  experience. An affair with her mother Charlotte's (Kristen Wiig)  boyfriend Monroe (Alexander Skarsgård) helps to allay some of her  anxieties, but paves the way for new ones and the potential destruction  of her already fragmented family unit.

Marielle Heller's script and direction takes us close to the hearts of  the characters, never judging them despite some of the unpleasant and  illegal acts that take place. Instead, it probes their motivations and  allows us to understand (if not condone) the psychological impulses that  lead to such behavior. The film's only notable flaw comes with the  introduction of ineffective subplots that shift the focus away from the  central storyline, distracting rather than embellishing the core  narrative that hooks us in.

As an exploration of the insecurities  that swamp our adolescence, it's as relevant now regardless of its  authentically recreated 1970s setting.* Bel Powley is remarkably assured  in a very testing role that frequently strips the character bare -  literally and figuratively. As her mother and lover, Wiig and Skarsgård  are also perfect, forming fascinating dynamics with Minnie that unfold  with just the right degree of melodrama. If there's justice, the trio  should be in the running when the awards season comes around.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/re...t-truthful-and-hilarious.html#~pkOOoRlbT2QxQf


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't keep up with how much press the film is getting either.

These are two I really liked where they talked to Bel Powley about the role. Not sure if they've been posted.

*August 7*
*Rolling Stone*
http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/features/bel-powley-sex-drugs-and-a-breakout-star-20150807

*August 6
IndieWire*
http://www.indiewire.com/article/wh...-powley-thinks-every-girl-should-see-her-film

I'm going to see DoATG this week, courtesy of a friend on the Classification Board here. I don't go to all the closed screenings but this one I RSVP'd to _very_ quickly (just now, actually, I think someone may have dropped out). The screening is this week. 

*Side note*: If anyone gets a chance to watch an Australian film called _"Holding the Man"_, do go and catch it. I went to another screening last week courtesy of the same friend - and this is a phenomenal story. It's a love story, based on a true one. The two main characters just happen to be gay. It's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can't keep up with how much press the film is getting either.
> 
> These are two I really liked where they talked to Bel Powley about the role. Not sure if they've been posted.
> 
> *August 7*
> *Rolling Stone*
> http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/features/bel-powley-sex-drugs-and-a-breakout-star-20150807
> 
> *August 6
> IndieWire*
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/wh...-powley-thinks-every-girl-should-see-her-film
> 
> I'm going to see DoATG this week, courtesy of a friend on the Classification Board here. I don't go to all the closed screenings but this one I RSVP'd to _very_ quickly (just now, actually, I think someone may have dropped out). The screening is this week.
> 
> *Side note*: If anyone gets a chance to watch an Australian film called _"Holding the Man"_, do go and catch it. I went to another screening last week courtesy of the same friend - and this is a phenomenal story. It's a love story, based on a true one. The two main characters just happen to be gay. It's absolutely wonderful.



Rawsome Free, hope for all great feedback re reviews. In the US, at least where I am, we don't get DOATG until Friday, but I'll be on it like white on rice especially because the wording has been weird.   http://www.vogue.com/13275483/amal-...1&spJobID=523805553&spReportId=NTIzODA1NTUzS0


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We don't get DoaTG officially here until September so I jumped on the invite, especially as the theatre run might be really short.


----------



## Opheliaballs

@a_sussan he's not in Sweden  he's in Spain he lied inhis interview


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks..   I'm still going to Stockholm on Wednesday. Going to see some friends and stock up my liquorice stash


----------



## Opheliaballs

Ooooooooooo lovely have a great time x


----------



## a_sussan

Will do


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He could still be headed to Sweden after Spain.  It's not out of the realm of possibility. It may not be in time for you though @a_sussan


----------



## a_sussan

Heck.. I have vacation to the beginning of September.


----------



## Opheliaballs

Probably for WOW but why lie in the interview and say he's going straight to Sweden


----------



## FreeSpirit71

a_sussan said:


> Heck.. I have vacation to the beginning of September.



Oh, well that's a decent stretch  Lucky you. Still hope then if he does go.


----------



## RedTopsy

Article from Mirror.uk:



> *Alexander Skarsgard: 'Being a sex symbol isn't important - but I'm not going to pretend I don't love it!'
> *
> 
> *The True Blood star talks about his sexiest man awards, secretly loving being a sex symbol, and his days of thinking about sex, sex, sex.
> *
> 
> _By Emma Jones  9 August 2015_
> 
> Good things have come out of Sweden &#8211; ABBA, IKEA, Absolut Vodka. But the best thing is the godlike humans it produces.
> Most notably, Alexander Skarsgård, 38, who is so beautiful, he&#8217;s bagged &#8216;Sweden&#8217;s Sexiest Man&#8217; title five times. And topped &#8216;World&#8217;s Sexiest&#8217; lists a good few times too. Which is as official as hotness can get. More of that later. We meet him in his hotel room (we know, too much) and can call him Alex, he doesn&#8217;t mind. He also doesn&#8217;t mind where we sit, but as he pats the sofa next to him beckoning us over, we do come over all funny. And go a bit pink.
> He&#8217;s just as handsome as on the telly, a towering 6ft 4in, he&#8217;s dressed smartly, laughs at our giddy, awkward jokes, sips tea during the chat, and we find ourselves smiling at him so much, our cheeks hurt when we leave.
> One topic is off limits, and that&#8217;s his new relationship with Brit Alexa Chung , 31. But surprisingly, he&#8217;s shy, and is loads more comfortable talking about work, as opposed to his good looks. Which is what we mostly want to ask him about.
> 
> Alex rose to fame as Eric Northman, the sexy vampire in True Blood , and we can confirm his fangs are perfect. He&#8217;s so dreamy he even made us enjoy the questionable film Battleship. He&#8217;s set to play Tarzan next year, (one word: loincloth), but for now we can see him in The Diary Of A Teenage Girl.
> Alex talks being a boozer, being weird, and being oh-so gorgeous&#8230;
> 
> _How do you display the ridiculous amounts of Sexiest Man awards you&#8217;ve won?_
> 
> I don&#8217;t have any awards that I get to touch and keep. They won&#8217;t give them to me, I&#8217;m really disappointed.
> 
> _But you won Sweden&#8217;s Sexiest Man award five times in a row &#8211; and there are a lot of handsome men in Sweden&#8230;_
> 
> [Laughs] Every single day I walk up to that mirror and think, five times motherf***er, five times.
> 
> _Do you think you&#8217;re worthy of such a title?_
> 
> I don&#8217;t know. I never Google myself or read blogs, so I don&#8217;t really keep track of any of that. I&#8217;m not trying to say I don&#8217;t care about it, because of course it&#8217;s really lovely if someone thinks you&#8217;re a good actor or good-looking.
> 
> _You&#8217;re going shy on us&#8230;_
> 
> OK. Well, we are human, so of course we are going to love that kind of title. I&#8217;m not trying to pretend I don&#8217;t, but it&#8217;s not that important at the end of the day.
> It wouldn&#8217;t do me any good if I was constantly looking at where I end up on that sexy list, or if I slipped down the list and stressed out about why that was. One day you&#8217;re popular and the next day you&#8217;re not. It&#8217;s trivial.
> 
> _It must have helped that Eric in True Blood was always naked&#8230;_
> 
> It was a steamy show. But you can&#8217;t let vanity get in the way of a character. It&#8217;s important to play who you feel, however he looks, and not care about if it looks attractive or not.
> 
> _Do you stay in touch with the True Blood cast?_
> 
> Yeah. I see Kristin Bauer van Straten (Pam) loads. We all stay in touch and I miss them a lot.
> 
> _Did you have any idea before it started that the show would be so popular?_
> 
> No. I don&#8217;t think you can anticipate that. I was very excited when I got it, but I had no idea I would like playing a Viking vampire. I mean, no one would have any clue if that was going to work or not.
> 
> _When did you first realise how much True Blood had changed your life?_
> 
> It was season two. I had a long wig in season one, so no one really recognised me off-set, even though the show was very successful from the get-go. Then my character Eric cut his hair and I had all these storylines.
> I remember it aired and I went back to Sweden to see my family &#8211; it was very relaxed. Then I came back for Comic-Con in San Diego, walked out on stage, and there were 5,000 people in a room screaming at me. I was in shock that whole weekend &#8211; it was unbelievable.
> 
> _Your dad Stellan is a famous actor (he starred in Good Will Hunting, Mamma Mia, Deep Blue Sea). You must have been used to the attention?
> _
> He always protected us&#8230; He wanted to keep us normal and not invite the media in. He&#8217;s still the same way. Although now people always know where you are and what&#8217;s going on.It is what it is, you just have to deal with it. I learnt that young.
> _
> Yet you still became an actor?_
> 
> I was a child actor in Sweden between the ages of six and 13. My dad was an actor, he was friends with a director, and sometimes they needed kids in movies and I was asked. I&#8217;d do movies in the summer holidays.
> I did one that got some attention when I was 13 and it made me uncomfortable. I didn&#8217;t like being recognised, which then made me paranoid and insecure. If a girl looked at me I thought, &#8220;Oh sh*t, she only recognises me from the movie, she doesn&#8217;t actually like me.&#8221; It made me an awkward teen. So I quit acting.
> 
> _And did something totally different&#8230;_
> 
> I joined the Royal Navy outside Stockholm. Then I went to Leeds Metropolitan University where I had a really good time. I know that seems weird to come to the UK and not go to London, but I wanted to see the real England, and I saw it in Leeds! Lots of pound-a-pint nights, as I&#8217;m sure you can imagine. Then I knew I had to decide what I wanted to do with my life.
> 
> _When you picked acting, was your dad pleased?_
> 
> You&#8217;d think so, but not really! He&#8217;s been incredibly supportive. It was a two-minute conversation when I was 13 where I said, &#8220;I don&#8217;t want to act any more.&#8221; And my dad went, &#8220;Well don&#8217;t. Do what makes you happy.&#8221;
> But acting is a really tough job. There are long hours, you travel a lot, you&#8217;re away from loved ones for long periods of time, and it&#8217;s physically and mentally tough. But it&#8217;s incredibly rewarding if you&#8217;re passionate about it.
> 
> _What are the best and worst things about being in your position?_
> 
> The best is the doors it opens. I don&#8217;t have to necessarily say yes to something just because I have to pay my rent. The worst thing would be not being able to keep all things private.
> 
> _Where do you go to get away from all that?_
> 
> Back home to Sweden. To see my family and childhood friends, because nothing has really changed there. I love hanging out in the local pub. Our family has been in that neighbourhood for four decades, so even though it&#8217;s in Stockholm, it is still like a little community. It&#8217;ll always be home.
> 
> _In The Diary Of A Teenage girl, you play a man who has an affair with his girlfriend&#8217;s teenage daughter&#8230;_
> 
> It was interesting to play someone irresponsible. He&#8217;s 35, she&#8217;s 15 or 16, and at first glance, yes, he seems like a villain, but without condoning what he does, I thought it would be interesting to try to make it emotional and confusing. In certain ways he&#8217;s mentally like a teenage boy, even though he&#8217;s a grown man.
> 
> _How were your own teenage years?_
> 
> Confusing. The dealing with sexuality and thinking you&#8217;re weird. Adolescent women are usually depicted in their ivory tower waiting for their knight in shining armour to come and save them. But this film is real. The girl is talking about being horny and thinking about sex. People can relate to that more.
> 
> _Did you think about sex a lot?_
> 
> Yes, if you are already feeling weird as a teenager, which I think most of us did, it&#8217;s even weirder if you don&#8217;t think there&#8217;s anything representing you in movies or books. You feel even more ostracised.
> I was like, &#8220;What the f**k is wrong with me?&#8221; All these girls I see in movies are planning their future, but I&#8217;m 15 and I&#8217;m thinking about sex. What&#8217;s wrong with me?
> _
> This is an intense film for Kristen Wiig, we&#8217;re used to seeing her in comedies&#8230;_
> 
> I know, but she&#8217;s unbelievable. She&#8217;s really, really good in the movie. It&#8217;s a really sad character, and people will be surprised to see her emotional moments. But she&#8217;s so versatile, there are comedy moments too.



http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/alexander-skarsgard-being-sex-symbol-6211382


----------



## Opheliaballs

Thought he didn't like being known as a sex symbol???


----------



## OHVamp

I believe anyone who is honest with themselves, would find being called sexy flattering. At least some of the time. If he was all consumed with his sex appeal he would get a nose job to keep the perfectionists happy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm...why do they have quotation marks around it in the title? He didn't actually say that anywhere in the interview. In fact he was coming across as aware of it, and accepting of it but downplaying it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> I believe anyone who is honest with themselves, would find being called sexy flattering. At least some of the time. If he was all consumed with his sex appeal he would get a nose job to keep the perfectionists happy.



I think he finds it funny, and I'm sure his friends and family do to.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmm...why do they have quotes around it in the title? *He didn't actually say that anywhere in the interview. *In fact he was coming across as aware of it, and accepting of it but downplaying it.



They paraphrased:

"OK. Well, we are human, so of course we are going to love that kind of  title. Im not trying to pretend I dont, but its not that important at  the end of the day."


This annoyed me:

"and is loads more comfortable talking about work, a*s opposed to his good looks. Which is what we mostly want to ask him about."
*
I'm reading that as she'd rather talk about how he looks, than his work, and other things, like WWTW. 

Yes he's good looking, and we like that, but to spend that much time of what was probably a brief allotted time is bad journalism.

And happy birthday to Bill, who is 25 today.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well there's paraphrasing, then there's using it as the headline. Oy. (the oy is directed towards whoever titled that piece).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well there's paraphrasing, then there's using it as the headline. Oy.



Click bait. And it is the Mirror, which I don't think is a paragon of British journalism. 

I do think we had some pretty decent interviews out of this press tour, thank goodness.
This one, however, isn't one of them.


----------



## a_sussan

Bit same old questions and answers as always.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Click bait. And it is the Mirror, which I don't think is a paragon of British journalism.
> 
> I do think we had some pretty decent interviews out of this press tour, thank goodness.
> This one, however, isn't one of them.



Yeah, it reads like The Daily Telegraph here in Oz.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Bit same old questions and answers as always.



Press tours are going to lead to repetition, but it helps if the interviewer actually does some research and as able to tease a little more out, simply by asking different questions. Even in what was probably a short time frame for the interview, she could have done better, IMHO.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, it reads like The Daily Telegraph here in Oz.



Not quite at the level of the Daily Fail, but nowhere near the level of, say, the Guardian or The Times. 

I hope that next year, when he'll undoubtedly get magazine covers again, that we'll have better interviews. I'd like it if one of the interviewers was the man who interviewed him for the 2011 Men's Journal article. That was a good interview.


----------



## merita

Opheliaballs said:


> @a_sussan he's not in Sweden  he's in Spain he lied inhis interview


Is he really in Spain?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

merita said:


> Is he really in Spain?



Sure he is. Check on Ig the AlexanderSkarsgard tag. The photos are from a clip HER friend posted and he really looks like a bellhop.

What a shame


----------



## Opheliaballs

I know why did he lie about that he's going to Sweden when he knows alexas friends are all going to post pictures it's just embarrassing it's made him look like a complete lair and a dumbass. Everything he has said in previous interviews are complete lies and now he's showing his true self it's tragic and pathetic meaning though he's nearly 40 valter is more mature than he is


----------



## merita

I don't think he was lying.  I am sure that he that he will make his way to Stockholm, eventually.

I noticed that AC has been posting about going on holiday - not surprised that they are together.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Actually he said he was going at the airport heading to Sweden soon after Kelly and Michael. So he lied mhe could have said nothing


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> I don't think he was lying.  I am sure that he that he will make his way to Stockholm, eventually.
> 
> I noticed that AC has been posting about going on holiday - not surprised that they are together.



I don't think he was lying, but he's also not going to tell people that he's going to Spain with Alexa, because that would bring attention to where they are. And for all we know he was in Sweden for a couple of days before he went to Spain.

And if he'd said he was going to Spain, some people would have found fault with that as well. There's no pleasing some people.

First weekend box office for DOATG, on four screens:

Among arthouse players, Sony Pictures Classics coming-of-age drama  Diary of a Teenage Girl earned $54,525 on four screens, with a  per-screen average of $13,631.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/fantastic-four-box-office-bomb-1201566230/


----------



## OHVamp

If someone wants to look for things to believe he is lying about, nothing can change that. Maybe the ultimate destination of his trip is Sweden. Maybe he's stopping off in Spain first to meet up with his GF. It's a quick fluff interview, just how much itinerary detail can anyone expect a person to divulge in a limited amount of interview time? Ending up in Spain first is not proof of high treachery imo.

Edited to add: Agree BC. Since he insists on keeping his personal life private, why bring up something he knows will be pounced on in a "you heard it here first" interviewer deal.


----------



## a_sussan

Well good for him to sneak off a few days with his loved one without the whole world looking at him and wanted some of his life. 

It's his life and he can do what the h*ll he want with it. I sure will not condemn him for taking days off work and paps. I just hope that he be at wow even though I won't be there this year. 

Well just my two cents to the conversation.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Her friends are bringing attention to where they are by posting videos of him in Spain and at Soho Farmhouse. Just like her brother brought attention by posting a picture of him at their house. They're all about attention on social media.

If he wants to play the "I just want my privacy" card he's not doing himself any favors by the people he's with. Just like with Kate Bosworth and the constant pissy face when the paps came around. Dude, do you not see the pattern here?  

He's coming off so phony to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good article BC. The takings look reasonably good as far as I can determine from such a small start?

"Fantastic Four"  is no surprise. Too soon, too lame, too much trying to cash in. The trailer even sucked.

This Spain vs Sweden drama is laughable. He fudged the truth on a show that was more interested in his height and loincloth for Tarzan than anything else.  Kelly and Michael are all about sugar sweet conversation and smiling audiences. 

I think it was more a short, snappy response to their enquiries about going home than anything, and he still may end up there.


----------



## OHVamp

Everyone has their opinion of course. But as to what friends do or don't do... just how much control does anyone have over the actions of their friends? Pretty sure all of us have had friends or peripheral friends who embarrass us or do something we don't like. I have.

Edited to add: FS. I don't know what it is about the Fantastic Four franchise. I've never really liked it that much. Don't know why. Casting? Storyline? I'd watch it on TV but not pay the big bucks for a theater viewing. One movie I admit to not thinking much of until I saw it was "Guardians of the Galaxy". It clicked for me. Fun and pretty humorous.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OHVamp said:


> Everyone has their opinion of course. But as to what friends do or don't do... just how much control does anyone have over the actions of their friends?
> 
> Edited to add: FS. I don't know what it is about the Fantastic Four franchise. I've never really liked it that much. I'd watch it on TV but not pay the big bucks for a theater viewing. One movie I admit to not thinking much of until I saw it was "Guardians of the Galaxy". It clicked for me. Fun and dang humorous.



Yeah, same. Even as a kid...Fantastic Four didn't ring my bell. 

Guardians was good fun. They chose a pretty cool cast.

I get everyone is going to take his response on K & M in differing degrees. For me, its not that big a deal. Now, if he started supporting Donald *****? Or switched football club allegiances? Dealbreaker


----------



## OHVamp

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ... Now, if he started supporting Donald *****? Or switched football club allegiances? Dealbreaker



Oh h*ll yes!


----------



## Greeta129

I don't really care where he is or with who I prefer seeing him in a movie  ,  but there is no point  trying to sneak past paps etc . He knows by now that every time he is with Alexa a pic will appear on  IG etc posted by one of her friends or associates . Why can't he just say I'm going on holiday with my girlfriend , it's not really exposing the depths of his personal life


----------



## Kitkath70

The person who posted those pics on Instagram is seriously disturbed. Why would anyone care anyway.  
It's his life. I bet we see pictures of him in Sweden in a week or so.   Unless he had time to stop for a haircut between doing K&M, the Q&A and heading to the airport, I'd say his hair is looking a bit short there.


----------



## OHVamp

I admit his idea of keeping his personal life secret is excessive, but in the end it's not that big a deal to me. The day it does become a big deal, is the day I quit being a fan.


----------



## Kitkath70

Greeta129 said:


> I don't really care where he is or with who I prefer seeing him in a movie  ,  but there is no point  trying to sneak past paps etc . He knows by now that every time he is with Alexa a pic will appear on  IG etc posted by one of her friends or associates . Why can't he just say I'm going on holiday with my girlfriend , it's not really exposing the depths of his personal life



I don't think he knows that they post pictures as often as they do.  He seems to stay away from social media.  He seems to have an older idea of privacy.  He always mentions how his dad did it and I think he's trying to do the same but it's a different time with different challenges.  He's getting better with the paps.  There really aren't that many grumpy face ones anymore and he seems to be comfortable having Alexa with him.  Something KB never got.


----------



## RedTopsy

I don´t get the fuss over an answer in an talkshow for entertainment.
Who cares if he goes to Sweden or Spain first. ???
Of course there are going to be some pics of him posted on social media. 
Most celebs has social media accounts nowadays and their friends to. 
He can´t live in a cave for the rest of his life. 
And it´s funny how just Alex never is allowed to live like other famous people.
The hypocrisy...sigh.. 
Btw, I hope he has a great time on his vacation.


----------



## Ms Kiah

The people he surrounds himself with like Bosworth and Chung are anything but private. That's why he comes across disingenuous to some.

Plus the whole attracted to women who are under nourished thing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good article BC. The takings look reasonably good as far as I can determine from such a small start?
> 
> "Fantastic Four"  is no surprise. Too soon, too lame, too much trying to cash in. The trailer even sucked.
> 
> This Spain vs Sweden drama is laughable. He fudged the truth on a show that was more interested in his height and loincloth for Tarzan than anything else.  Kelly and Michael are all about sugar sweet conversation and smiling audiences.
> 
> I think it was more a short, snappy response to their enquiries about going home than anything, and he still may end up there.



I think it's a good start, we'll see how well it does once it starts expanding next weekend.

Deadline seems to think it did alright:

http://deadline.com/2015/08/diary-o...before-we-go-specialty-box-office-1201496120/

On Rotten Tomatoes critic reviews are at 95% positive and 85% for movie goers. So I'm hoping it develops a good word of mouth/buzz.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_diary_of_a_teenage_girl/

I'm glad it's getting great reviews, but I'm hoping that it also does well, for an indie.

Fantastic Four is a near total FUBAR, horrible reviews AND word of mouth. Interesting to watch the train wreck.

Spain vs. Sweden is much ado about nothing. He'll get back to Sweden soon enough, perhaps even for next week's WOW. Which would be nice, because it would also mean more Swedish Posse sightings, which have been almost non-existent this year. I need a Fares fix.


----------



## OHVamp

It's an agree to disagree.


----------



## Kitkath70

Ms Kiah said:


> The people he surrounds himself with like Bosworth and Chung are anything but private. That's why he comes across disingenuous to some.
> 
> Plus the whole attracted to women who are under nourished thing.



Honestly the only people who know this about the GFs are people on Social Media.  Most people don't even know who they are.  I didn't know a thing about Alexa until I started to follow her to see what she was like.  It's not like either of them are on the level of the Kardashians.  They are in the entertainment business.  It's expected.  Kristen BvS has social media accounts too.  So does McMillz.  I didn't see anyone getting upset when they posted pictures.


----------



## Ms Kiah

People are suggesting that he said he mentioned going to Sweden because he wanted privacy for his vacation. That's fine but if he wants privacy he's surrounding himself with the wrong people. 

My point was nobody would have known he was in Spain if a friend of hers hadn't posted a video of him. So if all he wants is privacy why are they violating it? It wasn't like they _need_ to do it. Out of all the videos he could post he just _has_ to post the one with Alex? Come on now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

More and more of his friends and family have public social media  accounts. Joel got an account when he started on Suicide Squad. At this  point Alex is the oddball out for not having an official online  presence. And that may change once Tarzan promotion gets started.
To pick out KB and AC as the primary representation of his very large circle of friends and family is so very very misleading.
And 'some' I'll interpret to mean those who will interpret literally almost anything he does as somehow being wrong.


----------



## RedTopsy

Bosworth was a girlfriend he had about 5 years ago and she is now married,  it´s really weird to keep mentioning her in his company. :weird:
Alex has had many different type of girlfriends over the years with different bodytypes, haircolors, age, origin and so on... 
The whole "attracted to women undernourished thing" is just a stupid allegation.


----------



## Ms Kiah

His very large circle of family and friends are not on the vacation. Her circle of family and friends are posting pictures and videos of him in private locations, like Spain. Like Soho Farmhouse as examples.

If he had a social media account then he or his media management team could post what they wanted. Either focusing on upcoming projects or documenting his travels or other interests. 

Unless you're suggesting that he's fine with her friends and associates posting real time pictures and videos of him. If he's fine with that, then cool. Then don't say how you just want privacy and nobody to talk about your personal life.

Pick a side of the fence and stay there.


----------



## Ms Kiah

RedTopsy said:


> Bosworth was a girlfriend he had about 5 years ago and she is now married,  it´s really weird to keep mentioning her in his company. :weird:
> Alex has had many different type of girlfriends over the years with different bodytypes, haircolors, age, origin and so on...
> The whole "attracted to women undernourished thing" is just a stupid allegation.



Is it really? 

Bosworth was his last high profile relationship. We're not allowed to mention her now? Is that a rule of the thread? I wasn't aware of that mandate.

I see similarities with Bosworth and Chung. The same pap strolls. Some of the same personality traits and yes undernourishment issues.


----------



## merita

I have come to terms with the fact that he is an almost 39 year old hipster.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

merita said:


> I have come to terms with the fact that he is an almost 39 year old hipster.



I don't think anyone's going to argue that point..lol.


----------



## OHVamp

To continue to reply at this time in the face of this kind of logic makes no sense. Happy Trails.


----------



## RedTopsy

There has always been posts on social media about Alex over the years 
from his own friends, pics from partys, vacations, travels and so on...
He don´t seem to mind it, there is a difference between posting a few pics here and there
and being like the Kardashians. 
Like said before, he can´t live the rest of his life in a cave.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OHVamp said:


> To continue to reply at this time in the face of this kind of logic makes no sense. Happy Trails.



Logic you say?


----------



## OHVamp

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Logic you say?




Ok. You got me there.  Pretty sure Spock's head would have imploded.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think anyone's going to argue that point..lol.



I don't think even Alex would argue that point. 
It's part of what makes him him.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Logic you say?




SpockBrow or SkarsBrow? Who does/did it better?   (I miss Leonard Nimoy)


----------



## Zola24

Alex goes on vacation, a few random photos hit the 'net, and once again he's a hypocrite!?






switchbladekiller

Goes back to discussing Diary  

Tku for posting even more great reviews, I really enjoyed digitalspy's although the Mirror one, to me, was poorly written and a little disjointed. I am though pleased for everyone involved with this movie, especially Marielle as she obviously put a huge amount of work and passion into bringing Diary to the big screen. I'm also really pleased for you too Free, receiving an invitation to view Tdoatg this week! I'm sure you'll be kind enough to write a review for us too 

I was a little sad though, as I caught the end of a radio programme, and they had already discussed Diary, but it was #2 in the recommended films of the week so that was very encouraging. Although the only response I heard was some guy who said he was glad about the UK rating as he didn't want his teenage daughters to see it. Kinda missing the point dude they are the very people who need to see it and I really hope they do.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> Alex goes on vacation, a few random photos hit the 'net, and once again he's a hypocrite!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller
> 
> Goes back to discussing Diary
> 
> Tku for posting even more great reviews, I really enjoyed digitalspy's although the Mirror one, to me, was poorly written and a little disjointed. I am though pleased for everyone involved with this movie, especially Marielle as she obviously put a huge amount of work and passion into bringing Diary to the big screen. *I'm also really pleased for you too Free, receiving an invitation to view Tdoatg this week! I'm sure you'll be kind enough to write a review for us too *
> 
> I was a little sad though, as I caught the end of a radio programme, and they had already discussed Diary, but it was #2 in the recommended films of the week so that was very encouraging. Although the only response I heard was some guy who said he was glad about the UK rating as he didn't want his teenage daughters to see it. Kinda missing the point dude they are the very people who need to see it and I really hope they do.



I will . The invites I get are usually smaller films and/or Australian/NZ based/financed films, ie;  _The Hunter_ with Willem Dafoe in 2011, or _Holding the Man_ not long ago.  I did get to see _Strangerland_ earlier this year with Nicole Kidman and Joseph Fiennes and that was pretty good despite not so great reviews.

I've only ever had one _truly_ bad screening and that was this_ really_ horrible NZ vampire film called _"What We Do in the Shadows"_ last year.. . avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Red, Zola & Free.

Cute new pic of Alex when he was promoting *DOATG* in NYC (August 5, 2015):

&#8220;Happy/Sad/Confused. With Alexander Skarsgard. 

Photo credit: michele_crowe #happy sad confused&#8230;"

-*joshuahorowitz* twitter

Speaking of Spock/Leonard Nimoy, I will always have infinite love for this story.



> And appearing at Bowling Green University in Ohio, Nimoy was startled by a young lady who rose from the audience to announce:
> &#8220;I&#8217;m going to do something for your ego. Are you aware that you are the source of erotic dreams for thousands and thousands of ladies around the world?&#8221;
> 
> Nimoy lifted his glass of water and toasted her with: &#8220;May all your dreams come true.&#8221;



http://www.leonardnimoy.de/index.ph...ering-&catid=23:articles-and-quotes&Itemid=11


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I will* . The invites I get are usually smaller films and/or Australian/NZ based/financed films, ie;  _The Hunter_ with Willem Dafoe in 2011, or _Holding the Man_ not long ago.  I did get to see _Strangerland_ earlier this year with Nicole Kidman and Joseph Fiennes and that was pretty good despite not so great reviews.
> 
> I've only ever had one _truly_ bad screening and that was this_ really_ horrible NZ vampire film called _"What We Do in the Shadows"_ last year.. . avoid it at all costs.



Tku  
Note to self: Avoid _"What We Do in the Shadows"_ 






sikanapanele




Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Red, Zola & Free.
> 
> Cute new pic of Alex when he was promoting *DOATG* in NYC (August 5, 2015):
> 
> &#8220;Happy/Sad/Confused. With Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> Photo credit: michele_crowe #happy sad confused&#8230;"
> 
> -*joshuahorowitz* twitter
> 
> Speaking of Spock/Leonard Nimoy, I will always have infinite love for this story.'graucho:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leonardnimoy.de/index.ph...ering-&catid=23:articles-and-quotes&Itemid=11



Tku for the photos too  I lv them :giggles: Tku for the Leonard Nimoy story too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Alex goes on vacation, a few random photos hit the 'net, and once again he's a hypocrite!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller
> 
> Goes back to discussing Diary
> 
> Tku for posting even more great reviews, I really enjoyed digitalspy's although the Mirror one, to me, was poorly written and a little disjointed. I am though pleased for everyone involved with this movie, especially Marielle as she obviously put a huge amount of work and passion into bringing Diary to the big screen. I'm also really pleased for you too Free, receiving an invitation to view Tdoatg this week! I'm sure you'll be kind enough to write a review for us too
> 
> I was a little sad though, as I caught the end of a radio programme, and they had already discussed Diary, but it was #2 in the recommended films of the week so that was very encouraging. Although the only response I heard was some guy who said he was glad about the UK rating as *he didn't want his teenage daughters to see it. Kinda missing the point dude they are the very people who need to see it and I really hope they do.*



With a father with an attitude like that, they definitely need to see it!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I will . The invites I get are usually smaller films and/or Australian/NZ based/financed films, ie;  _The Hunter_ with Willem Dafoe in 2011, or _Holding the Man_ not long ago.  I did get to see _Strangerland_ earlier this year with Nicole Kidman and Joseph Fiennes and that was pretty good despite not so great reviews.
> 
> I've only ever had one _truly_ bad screening and that was this_ really_ horrible NZ vampire film called *"What We Do in the Shadows" last year.. . avoid it at all costs.*



I've got that on request from the library. It can't be as bad as Run All Night or any of the Expendables movies, or Fantastic Four, can it? 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Red, Zola & Free.
> 
> Cute new pic of Alex when he was promoting *DOATG* in NYC (August 5, 2015):
> 
> *Happy/Sad/Confused. With Alexander Skarsgard. *
> 
> Photo credit: michele_crowe #happy sad confused"
> 
> -*joshuahorowitz* twitter
> 
> Speaking of Spock/Leonard Nimoy, I will always have *infinite love for this story.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leonardnimoy.de/index.ph...ering-&catid=23:articles-and-quotes&Itemid=11




He's such a goofball!

I love that story.


----------



## audiogirl

He's fine with other people posting on social media. He wants to preserve his privacy as best he can in this invasive age. Considering his and Alexa's large circle of family and friends, very few pics end up online. He's decided on how he wants to approach his online presence. He's not going to dictate to others what they do. People are just looking for anything to jump on and complain about. It's rather sad. 

Now we have lie-gate. Odds are he'll end up in Sweden in a week or so. He wasn't going to give a detailed itinerary on K&M. They asked about visiting home, and he said he was going right away. Was he really supposed to answer: "I'm going on a secret vacation in Spain with my secret gf, and then I'm heading to Sweden a week or so afterward." Besides, do we really know he didn't stop off in Stockholm for a day or two? 

I truly feel sorry for all the people who spend their time gnashing their teeth and whining and complaining about Alex, his actions, his girlfriends, whatever. I've known people like that IRL and they are usually miserable all the time, always finding something to outrage and upset them, seeing flaws in the most beautiful of things. I was with one of those once, who looked at a truly lovely textured bamboo wall covering and then found the one place where there was a very small ding in the pattern. She pronounced it defective and hence ugly. My daughter said that kind of person would look at Robert Redford (before he got all old and wrinkled ) and say: "Ugh he has moles."


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I've got that on request from the library. It can't be as bad as Run All Night or any of the Expendables movies, or Fantastic Four, can it?
> 
> I love that story.



I'll frame it like this: I'm a fan of bad movies, you know? Ones that are so bad they are hilarious and garner a voice over by the guys at RiffTrax or Mystery Science Theatre 3000 (MST3K). The movie has great reviews. Now whether that's based on the fact that the guys from Flight of the Conchords did it, and maybe they just got me on a bad day...I don't know.

I was expecting a Spinal Tap-esque spoof on the vamp genre, and for me it fell flat. It didn't feel like a cohesive film - it was like a series of skits strung together IMO.

But film is like any art, subjective - you might love it 

*Edit:* Sorry, went off on a tangent - back to topic


----------



## Zola24

Zola24/Original:TheScotlandHerald

Frick! I didn't realise it was going to be quite so big :giggles: 
Have a fabulous day twinnie 

---------

Deleting a post which kinda summed up how I feel about 'haters' and replacing it with something cute 















skarsgardaddict


----------



## scaredsquirrel

happy birthday BC! drinkup:


----------



## a_sussan

Happy birthday Buckeye..


----------



## jooa

Happy Birthday Buckeye 

ETA. Podcast Happy/Sad/Confused  The start of the interview with Alex about 9 min.

https://soundcloud.com/happysadconfused/alexander-skarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

And for the newest interview. I do like the way he says 'on fleek'.


----------



## OHVamp

Happy Birthday, BC! Hope it was a good day.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Birthday Buckeye. Hope it was a good one


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Buckeye!  artyhat:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Here's a link to the Q&A from last week. It's interesting that the writer of the article introducing the Q&A thinks the movie isn't doing well. I didn't realize that 13,000 per screen, in four theaters, was not doing well.

*'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' Doesn't Judge Its Characters, Played by Bel Powley and Alexander Skarsgård (Q&A)*



By                          Ryan Lattanzio                         |                         TOH!                     August 10, 2015 at 2:38PM


How refreshing it is to see female sexuality on liberated display in  "The Diary of a Teenage Girl," Marielle Heller's warmly made debut,  based on the graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner.
So why didn't people go and see it this weekend?
"I'm  a ****ing woman," says the titular Minnie, an aspiring teenage artist  played by resiliently spunky newcomer Bel Powley, "and this is my life."  It's 1970s San Francisco, and she is entering into an affair with her  mom's (Kristen Wiig) boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgård), the kind of hunky  dope in a leather jacket who messes with your brain (and other body  parts). The sex they have isn't icky, but believable and tender, and I  love this movie's nonjudgmental embrace of sex and drugs and hedonistic  behavior as learning experiences.
The film, however, scored  disappointingly at the arthouse box office this weekend, via Sony  Pictures Classics, and may be too small a picture to connect in the  awards season ahead. Consistently strong reviews are not always a true  barometer of potential, but look at the film's Metacritic page:  most of the top reviews of 90 or higher were written by women. If  anything, the film could get screenplay kudos in the Fall, but the fact  that this is a first feature from a new female director could sadly  hinder its Academy traction. 
READ MORE: Arthouse Audit: 'Diary of a Teenage Girl' Gets Modest Response, Animated 'The Prophet' Shows Promise
TOH!  owner and editor-in-chief Anne Thompson moderated a Q&A last  weekend with the director and her cast. They dig deep into the movie,  and Powley shares details for one of her many upcoming films, "A Storm  in the Stars" from "Wadjda" director Haifaa Al-Mansour. The 23-year-old  Brit is getting booked on the heels of "Diary."


...
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...l-powley-and-alexander-skarsgard-q-a-20150810

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...e-animated-the-prophet-shows-promise-20150809


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*How The Diary of a Teenage Girl Creates Film&#8217;s First Real Teenage Heroine*

*In Conversation*

August 10, 2015 5:00 pm

The film&#8217;s director and star are more than ready for the female revolution. 
by 

Jenni Miller
When  Minnie Goetze strides onto movie screens this weekend, it will mark the  arrival of the first real-life, modern heroine for teenage girls&#8212;ever. _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ was adapted for the screen and directed by *Marielle Heller,*  and she has made the creative and endlessly curious 15-year-old  stomping around 1970s San Francisco look like a fearless Red Riding Hood  thrashing around in the forest. As so many reviews and features have  noted with glee, the movie kicks off with Minnie striding through the  park in her bell-bottoms, glowing, with star *Bel Powley* declaring in a voice-over, &#8220;I had sex today. Holy ****.&#8221;
  Powley herself sparks with the same intelligence and passion that  makes Minnie an unforgettable heroine. She describes it as &#8220;the kind of  constant oscillating between different emotions and the feeling that  everything is, like, life or death,&#8221; she says with a laugh. &#8220;And also  the confusion that one gets between sex and love. You know, it&#8217;s like,  someone touching your tit and then feeling like you&#8217;re in love with them  or feeling like you need a man next to you to feel like you exist. I  think that&#8217;s something everyone goes through, and becoming an adult is  coming out the other side of that and realizing that, actually, if I  love myself and love the body I&#8217;m in, that everything else will come  after that, and I don&#8217;t need a man to be happy.&#8221;  
  The film is based on *Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s* book of the  same name, which Salon called &#8220;one of the most brutally honest,  shocking, tender, and beautiful portrayals of growing up female in  America&#8221; when it was published in 2002. In the film, as in the book,  Minnie is having sex with Monroe, her mom&#8217;s 35-year-old boyfriend, who  toes the line between creep and man-child. The story has been a  lightning rod ever since _Diary_ premiered at Sundance; Heller  remembers, with exasperation, an audience member demanding to know if  the she was &#8220;glorying or condemning pedophilia.&#8221; 
*Monroe is played by Alexander Skarsgård, the really, really, ridiculously good-looking Scandinavian actor known more for his roles in Zoolander and True Blood than his nuanced turns in Melancholia, The East, and What Maisie Knew. And those good looks are very much part of the point.*
*&#8220;Minnie says he&#8217;s the handsomest man in the world, so we needed to be  able to see him through her eyes as somebody who was incredibly  attractive,&#8221; Heller says, adding, &#8220;I think there are moments in the  movie where he does feel super creepy, and that&#8217;s because that&#8217;s when  she feels that way about him.&#8221; *
*Heller praises Skarsgård for his daring to take on such a  character&#8212;&#8220;I hate that term [&#8216;unlikeable&#8217;]. I don&#8217;t think we should ever  use the word &#8216;likeability&#8217; when it comes to characters&#8221;&#8212;especially  given how inextricably linked his career is to his image. The writing  and direction in Diary means Monroe is as fully fleshed-out as  Minnie allows him to be, and as she wises up, she begins to see him  through more critical eyes.*


A scene between Monroe and Minnie&#8217;s stepfather, Pascal, played by *Christopher Meloni,*  captures the state of Monroe&#8217;s arrested development perfectly. Pascal,  with his glinting eyeglasses and professorial sweaters, comes to  Minnie&#8217;s house looking for his ex-wife, Charlotte, who&#8217;s played with a  fabulous loucheness by *Kristen Wiig.* Instead, Pascal  finds Monroe splayed out on the couch, eating cereal and watching TV.  Monroe and his endless cans of beer and dreams of retiring on a boat are  increasingly pathetic, both to the audience and to Minnie. (It&#8217;s worth  reiterating that none of this is an excuse for abuse.)
  It&#8217;s easy to laud _Diary_ for illustrating Minnie&#8217;s rapacious  emotional desires; in an extraordinary scene, Powley mournfully examines  her naked body in a mirror and contemplates how lonely she is. What&#8217;s  much more daring is the movie&#8217;s challenge to the viewer to withhold  judgment of Minnie&#8217;s relationship with Monroe. 

...
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/08/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-interview


----------



## Santress

Happy Birthday, Zola (Suz) and Buckeye!artyhat:  Hope you both are having/had a wonderful day. 





(x)





(x)





(x)

Some gorgeous old *Melancholia* set pics from *Jan Erik Mälarlimo Svensson's* Facebook.

I believe we're seen the first one before but I don't recall seeing both together and properly credited to the man nice enough to share them.

From Jan's Facebook page:





"Me and Alexander Skarsgård, Summer 2010 while filming Melancholia." 

(shared on May 30, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...841814.-2207520000.1401524394.&type=3&theater





"This evening at 9:05,  Channel 1 aired Lars von Trier's Melancholia with Kirsten Dunst and Alexander Skarsgård where we are with our white limousine. Those were some fantastic days filming with nice people and getting the privilege to meet and drive Kirsten and Alexander during the opening scene where driving practice the night before was also on the schedule. I can heartily recommend this a little unusual and exciting film." 

(shared on September 21, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...635298183167837_1997596688_n.jpg&size=960,720

Source:  *Janerik.Malarlimo* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/janerik.malarlimo


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gah!  Sorry Zola.

Happy Birthday to you too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy birthday to Zola as well!

Free, is your new gravatar Audrey Horne?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Happy birthday to Zola as well!
> 
> Free, is your new gravatar Audrey Horne?



Yes  She's been my icon before too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes  She's been my icon before too.



I don't remember her as your icon before. Either it was before my time here on tPF, or I'm just getting to darn old to remember things!


----------



## Santress

I love Audrey Horne and Twin Peaks.  Super excited to see it back on the air in 2017 (the reboot's been pushed back from 2016 (x)).

Thanks again to RedTopsy for sharing Alex's interview with *Notebook - The Sunday Mirror Magazine* (August 9, 2015) and thanks to  *HenBird* sharing these pics of the article on her tumblr:











"Alexander Skarsgård in today&#8217;s Sunday Mirror magazine 9th August 2015 (UK)

Some old pics and I think some text they&#8217;ve borrowed from old interviews, but obviously any Alex is good! 

I hope the photos are clear enough but if anyone wants it typed out let me know and I&#8217;ll do it in the next few days.

http://henbird.tumblr.com/post/126250200847/alexander-skarsgård-in-todays-sunday-mirror."


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Double the fun! Happy birthday to Zola as well, hoping you are off celebrating! artyhat:


----------



## a_sussan

Happy birthday Zola  wish you a great birthday.


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Zola! artyhat:


----------



## Zola24

Tku so much for all the birthday wishes  

Hey Buckeye, my Tpf Twin  I lv you 'n all, but I guess mostly






tonystarking

:giggles: Yay, for once I'm The Good One


----------



## OHVamp

Late to the party... Happy Birthday ZOLA!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Here's another one that I don't think has been posted:

*Alexander Skarsgård Discusses &#8216;The Diary of a Teenage Girl,&#8217; Embracing Comedy, and Life After &#8216;True Blood&#8217;*

Written by Jack Giroux, on August 10, 2015 at 2:00 pm                                                                           

...
*It&#8217;s really sensitive and thoughtful direction. The sex  scenes, for example, show you everything, as uncomfortable as it might  be, because it&#8217;s an excited teenage girl who would remember everything.*
 Exactly. She&#8217;s not a victim, either. It was just a very delicate and  difficult balance, of how to play that. We had a lovely two weeks before  principal photography in San Francisco where Bel, Marielle, and I just  got together everyday, talked about the relationship, talked about the  scenes, and to find moments where the connection is genuine and strong.  Also, we needed to find moments where Monroe is a teenage boy himself,  where she&#8217;s more mature than him.
*Or a moment where his face just says it all, that he knows what he&#8217;s doing is wrong.*
 thefilmstage.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/diary_of_a_teenage_girl-620x930.jpgAbsolutely.  I think he wants to be a teenager. I think he doesn&#8217;t really want to  grow up, and because of that, his connection with Minnie is stronger  than his with Charlotte. That&#8217;s right, though, in those moments he has  to pull himself out of it and go, &#8220;Oh, ****, I&#8217;m a grown man. I need to  be responsible. I&#8217;m in a relationship with her adult mother. I have to  do the right thing here.&#8221;
 Even when it&#8217;s all going to **** and the mother finds out, he&#8217;s like,  &#8220;All right. I&#8217;ll marry you. This is the right thing to do.&#8221; It&#8217;s a  terrible idea, obviously, but he&#8217;s all, &#8220;I&#8217;m a man of my word, so this  is happening now.&#8221;
*He&#8217;s such a funny character*.
 It&#8217;s so tragic, but yes, funny, too.
*It&#8217;s a really funny performance. Does comedy come naturally to you?*
 I don&#8217;t know. I hadn&#8217;t done comedy in a while when we shot this, so  it was just really exciting to find a little bit of that in the story. I  just did John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s movie, _War on Everyone_, with Michael Pena &#8211; and I had a ****ing blast. I loved it. Also, in between those two movies, I did _Tarzan_,  which&#8230; there are some funny moments in it, but it&#8217;s an action-adventure  movie, with some intense characters. I just needed something that was  different. After eight months of intensity it was really refreshing to  go to Albuquerque to play a corrupt, alcoholic cop.
*With that McDonagh dialogue, too.*
 Yeah, yeah, it&#8217;s unbelievably fun. I loved it.


http://thefilmstage.com/features/al...l-embracing-comedy-and-life-after-true-blood/


----------



## knotbyingit

_Alexa has mentioned on her IG about vacation, and Alex mentioned something about vacation during his many recent interviews, and I'm presuming they'll be together,_ *but probably away from prying eyes.*


LMAO!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So it looks like Alex is on his way somewhere. I recommend not  twitter searching "Mallorca" (not sure about the other islands but....) without a safe search on, I got a whole lot of dick swordplay pics I wasn't ready for.  Stick to #ericnorthman or #trueblood or #skarsgard. Ibiza just usual festival stuff, and Balearic is quite a nice search (beautiful place).



> marie crutwell &#8207;@mariecrutwell  4h4 hours ago
> Met this beaut in #palmaairport he was so lovely thanks for the #selfie #alexandarskarsgard #trueblood #ericnorthman


----------



## audiogirl

Some people demonstrate a distinct lack of comprehension about some simple facts. He doesn't want to discuss his private life in interviews. He doesn't want to participate in social media. But that doesn't mean he has to become a hermit to protect his privacy.  He just won't discuss his private life. And it doesn't mean he dictates how others use social media. We've seen quite a few pics in the past by his friends. He never tried to tell them what to post.

Btw isn't Mallorca away from prying eyes? The world's a pretty big place, so saying they are off on a vacation doesn't exactly pinpoint the location. And given how isolated they were, knowing the location wouldn't help. 

I know people are just looking for things to gripe about. But the complaints are getting mighty thin.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pic. He's looking very blond. And since he was at the airport, perhaps on his way to Goteborg for WOW, starting on Thursday? (crosses fingers).

As for prying eyes, well, no pap photos, and was this the only fan photo taken while there? So yes, away from prying eyes. It's not like they were in Ibiza. 
Some people really will grasp at anything as a reason to complain.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Some people demonstrate a distinct lack of comprehension about some simple facts. He doesn't want to discuss his private life in interviews. He doesn't want to participate in social media. But that doesn't mean he has to become a hermit to protect his privacy.  He just won't discuss his private life  And it doesn't mean he dictates how others use social media. We've seen quite a few pics in the past by his friends. He never tried to tell them what to post.
> 
> *Btw isn't Mallorca away from prying eyes?* The world's a pretty big place, so saying they are off on a vacation doesn't exactly pinpoint the location. And given how isolated they were, knowing the location wouldn't help.
> 
> I know people are just looking for things to gripe about. But the complaints are getting mighty thin.



I've been to Spain but I never got to any of the islands. But Mallorca is the main island I think. I guess like any tourist attraction there are places you can escape to though - its not that hard


----------



## BagBerry13

He could've been just at the airport. He was supposed to be in South Spain. When we were in Andalusia our flight back was connected over the Palma airport. It's a huge airport, lots of walking, but it seems to be a practice with the flights from southern Spain.

And tbh, he could've just said nothing in the interview. He seems to struggle with these kinds of questions (same with the MTV interview which was awkward) even after over ten years in the American industry. By now he should know what kind of questions come up and think about a witty or funny answer beforehand to deflect the topic so they don't hit him out of the blue. So many other actors get it done.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

audiogirl said:


> Some people demonstrate a distinct lack of comprehension about some simple facts. He doesn't want to discuss his private life in interviews. He doesn't want to participate in social media. But that doesn't mean he has to become a hermit to protect his privacy.  He just won't discuss his private life. And it doesn't mean he dictates how others use social media. We've seen quite a few pics in the past by his friends. He never tried to tell them what to post.
> 
> Btw isn't Mallorca away from prying eyes? The world's a pretty big place, so saying they are off on a vacation doesn't exactly pinpoint the location. And given how isolated they were, knowing the location wouldn't help.
> 
> I know people are just looking for things to gripe about. But the complaints are getting mighty thin.


Audiogirl, not trying to pick a fight, but you're sounding both a bit like an inside source from Alex's camp with your knowing pronouncements and a scold.  It's, in my view, entirely Skars' fault that he gets this attention because he should be cognizant of Alexa's posts and his fan selfies to assume he gets covered. Not assuming you say you have a problem with that if I believe your live and let live view on his getting captured on social media view. And, by that, he knows he's getting covered in social media for EVERYONE. And should expect it. We all talk. As do others, and that's fair game, not private. The whole thing is weird because he seems disdainful of social media living but is "ok" with being in other snaps. That's contrary in my view. And he does, in fact seem like he's walking a line.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Audiogirl, not trying to pick a fight, but you're sounding both a bit like an inside source from Alex's camp with your knowing pronouncements and a scold.  It's, in my view, entirely Skars' fault that he gets this attention because he should be cognizant of Alexa's posts and his fan selfies to assume he gets covered. Not assuming you say you have a problem with that if I believe your live and let live view on his getting captured on social media view. And, by that, he knows he's getting covered in social media for EVERYONE. And should expect it. We all talk. As do others, and that's fair game, not private. The whole thing is weird because he seems disdainful of social media living but is "ok" with being in other snaps. That's contrary in my view. *And he does, in fact seem like he's walking a line*.



I think he does walk a line. And I totally get what you're saying there Squirrel. I think Alex is in the position of many celebs who don't have social media themselves but due to the way things are today, just about everyone else does.

I find myself somewhere in the middle ground on this subject, where I get that he wants privacy, but he's also aware that others in his circle (and that includes Alexa) post the occasional photo themselves - and that if he's there, he may get caught up in it.

Do I think it's worthy of drama?  Not so much.  Alexa is a woman who is currently involved in a lot of projects, fashion for that line of hers, and an entrepreneur of sorts. And she's evolved as many of those "it" girls as they're named, by using social media as part of the core business that is tied to their persona.

Do I think she's dropping hints that she's with Alex sometimes? Yeah. But f*ck me, if I was with a 6'4' hunk of hotness like Alex, I may drop an atom bomb of hints myself. And I mean, it's not a secret that they're dating. 

I don't know why I feel differently about AC than KB - maybe because he just looks happy, or she's self-effacing with a good sense of humour that I could see would be appealing?

*Edit:* But I _do_ get that everyone's take on that is different. I'm just sitting on the fence on this with a picket sticking in my butt


----------



## VampFan

Happy Belated Bday Buckeye and Zola! Hope your special days were good!

Yes, he's not the best at interviews. I know and accept that. Although, I do think he is getting better, compared to early TB years. Yes, he doesn't tell interviewers his schedule, down to the minute. I accept that. I'm past the OMG what is he doing every minute of every day. I've moved on from  my personal involvement in his personal life to a general acceptance of him. Now, i am just happy to read all the interviews and reviews of his movie(s) and enjoy the good/bad reviews 
I've been a little concerned about no other movies lined up, but reading all of these DOATG interviews he's mentioned over and over that he is essentially picky about his roles. Not going to criticize him for just cranking out movies. If he's OK with doing indies unless something else comes up, I will not be happy because I won't see him, but if that's what he wants to do then, good for him. I am planning on seeing DOATG and there are two theaters close by that are showing it's coming soon. Once it shows, I will be there.That is my big concern right now Where can I see this movie. 

BTW: @Bag: I agree that didactic was his new interview word initially, except that I read two different EW articles and both writers used that word,  not in relation to anything associated to Skars. Maybe that is the new "it" word.


----------



## audiogirl

scaredsquirrel said:


> Audiogirl, not trying to pick a fight, but you're sounding both a bit like an inside source from Alex's camp with your knowing pronouncements and a scold.  It's, in my view, entirely Skars' fault that he gets this attention because he should be cognizant of Alexa's posts and his fan selfies to assume he gets covered. Not assuming you say you have a problem with that if I believe your live and let live view on his getting captured on social media view. And, by that, he knows he's getting covered in social media for EVERYONE. And should expect it. We all talk. As do others, and that's fair game, not private. The whole thing is weird because he seems disdainful of social media living but is "ok" with being in other snaps. That's contrary in my view. And he does, in fact seem like he's walking a line.


 Not in his camp, just on his side. It seems like some people are making random complaints, using questionable excuses. To me, it looks like complaining for the hell of it. I'm not scolding them, just pointing out what i think are the fallacies in their assumptions. Complaints about him violating his desired privacy when others post pictures, are unrealistic. He can't control what other people do.

We're in a snap-happy society - it's unavoidable. Folks do present a visual diary of their lives via their photos. He's always had friends who posted pictures. He does pose for fan pics. He just doesn't want to do it himself. It is a dichotomy, but I can see his viewpoint.

There really is a difference between actively posting on social media and showing up in a photo here and there. A social media account would require direct interaction with the public. It's not the pictures that matter, it's the personal involvement - the personal exposure.

I actually think he could have social media and preserve his true privacy. I know I'd love for even a limited direct line between him and his fans. He obviously doesn't. If we go back to his reason for quitting acting at age 13, he didn't like the personal scrutiny. I think he still feels that way. And I don't think he's disdaiful, but rather fearful of social media.That also seems to stem from his kneejerk reaction to avoiding scrutiny.

I also think it's silly for him to assume he can completely hide who he's dating. Everyone knows. It's not exactly a secret. But it goes back to his need to avoid personal scrutiny. I think he's approaching it wrong, and his efforts are pointless.


----------



## GlamazonD

audiogirl said:


> Not in his camp, just on his side. It seems like some people are making random complaints, using questionable excuses. To me, it looks like complaining for the hell of it. I'm not scolding them, just pointing out what i think are the fallacies in their assumptions. Complaints about him violating his desired privacy when others post pictures, are unrealistic. He can't control what other people do.
> 
> We're in a snap-happy society - it's unavoidable. Folks do present a visual diary of their lives via their photos. He's always had friends who posted pictures. He does pose for fan pics. He just doesn't want to do it himself. It is a dichotomy, but I can see his viewpoint.
> 
> There really is a difference between actively posting on social media and showing up in a photo here and there. A social media account would require direct interaction with the public. It's not the pictures that matter, it's the personal involvement - the personal exposure.
> 
> I actually think he could have social media and preserve his true privacy. I know I'd love for even a limited direct line between him and his fans. He obviously doesn't. If we go back to his reason for quitting acting at age 13, he didn't like the personal scrutiny. I think he still feels that way. And I don't think he's disdaiful, but rather fearful of social media.That also seems to stem from his kneejerk reaction to avoiding scrutiny.
> 
> I also think it's silly for him to assume he can completely hide who he's dating. Everyone knows. It's not exactly a secret. But it goes back to his need to avoid personal scrutiny. I think he's approaching it wrong, and his efforts are pointless.



Hi everyone, random lurker here in your service. Always interesting comments and viewpoints of fans and non fans...

Great post Audiogirl. I couldn't have said it better. I agree almost with everything you wrote and no, I'm not Audiogirl's alter ego or "insider" of Alex's circles. Don't they usually reveal nasty things about him.  

It's funny that there's absolutely no drama when Alex is on his "pap stroll" with his male friends, costars, directors etc but all hell breaks loose when he's seen with a woman. I don't get it but I'm just a naive fun girl, what would I know 

I also agree that there's no point to protect his famous or semi famous gf's unless he fears they might be in physical danger. Ellen Page incident, anyone? And Alex has had his own fair share of crazy stalkers. In that regard I actually understand him better but some kind of public fan page where he interacts with his "fading" fandom would be nice


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'm not sure I would want him to have his own social media - it's a bit like when you read some star's twitter feed and realize they are really kind of a **** and wish you had that distance again - my only question mark on this is that his public/interview stance implies that he finds it to be a vain, egotastic kind of thing (unless you do it for charity like KBvS) yet he seems involved with a lot of people who take selfies all day long and post them.  Then again, as someone put it well, he's more of a 39 yo hipster than we'd probably like to think and everyone who has some fame has a public projection that doesn't totally add up to who they are privately.  There was a time when we thought he should at least have his management run a fan site, since relying on fans to do it was only causing a lot of rancor in the fan community.


----------



## knotbyingit

I don't know, when my friends ask me not to tag them I don't...out of respect for them.  It's pretty easy to ask your friends not to post private pictures.  So, I find it awfully hard to believe that those around him don't know how he feels about his private time being broadcasted all over social media.  They do know.  Unfortunately for him, they just don't care to respect that b/c they would rather use him to their own advantage.


----------



## a_sussan

Saw no Alex in Stockholm but I did see a lot of other cute guys.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> I'm not sure I would want him to have *his own social media* - it's a bit like when you read some star's twitter feed and realize they are really kind of a **** and wish you had that distance again - my only question mark on this is that his public/interview stance implies that he finds it to be a vain, egotastic kind of thing (unless you do it for charity like KBvS) yet he seems involved with a lot of people who take selfies all day long and post them.  Then again, as someone put it well, he's more of a 39 yo hipster than we'd probably like to think and everyone who has some fame has a public projection that doesn't totally add up to who they are privately.  There was a time when we thought *he should at least have his management run a fan site*, since relying on fans to do it was only causing a lot of rancor in the fan community.



I don't know. It's not that hard to run an official Facebook page. Even Arnold Schwarzenegger can do it. He doesn't need to post his breakfast. He could just plug his movies, premieres and appearances, and charitable efforts every now and then. But I guess that takes effort and he'd rather go to festivals and get drunk at Hammarby games.
I think he's taking the whole thing way too seriously. It's not science. I find it ridiculous that some celebrities even need a social media content management.


----------



## a_sussan

And then there are actors that really get together with their fans. Look at Stephen Amell.


----------



## Henares

Later, I know: Happy Birthday, Zola!artyhat: I returned to Madrid yesterday. I have been disconnected ()
Thank you so much for all the posts. 
I´m going to read all of them carefully!
I have seen some Alex and Alexa´s pics, appearingly in Spain, but I cannot post them because the source only showed like "a friend´s instagram".


----------



## skarsbabe

I REALLY want to see Diary of a Teenage Girl  Can't find anywhere it is playing, is it still going to get a more extended release?


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't know. It's not that hard to run an official Facebook page. Even Arnold Schwarzenegger can do it. He doesn't need to post his breakfast. He could just plug his movies, premieres and appearances, and charitable efforts every now and then. But I guess that takes effort and he'd rather go to festivals and get drunk at Hammarby games.
> I think he's taking the whole thing way too seriously. It's not science. I find it ridiculous that some celebrities even need a social media content management.



Idk, there are plenty of celebs who have chosen not to have public social media accounts. Alex may have private accounts though who knows... But if he ever decides to run his own fan page on FB or elsewhere, there will be lots of complaints. Some fans may rejoice but others accuse him for selling his soul to the devil


----------



## VampFan

skarsbabe said:


> I REALLY want to see Diary of a Teenage Girl  Can't find anywhere it is playing, is it still going to get a more extended release?



I read this in Deadline a couple of days ago:

The winner of those limited release titles that are reporting figures is Sony Classics Sundance 2015 feature, Diary Of A Teenage Girl which opened Friday in four theaters in New York and L.A. The feature starring Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård and Kristen Wii grossed $54,525, giving it a $13,631 PTA. SPC had tracked the title ahead of its Sundance debut where it picked up a cinematography award. *The company said this morning it will add 5 cities next week with another 7 to 10 additional markets the following week, going wide in time for back to school on college campuses.*

http://deadline.com/2015/08/diary-o...before-we-go-specialty-box-office-1201496120/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Audiogirl, not trying to pick a fight, but you're sounding both a bit like an inside source from Alex's camp with your knowing pronouncements and a scold.  It's, in my view, entirely Skars' fault that he gets this attention because he should be cognizant of Alexa's posts and his fan selfies to assume he gets covered. Not assuming you say you have a problem with that if I believe your live and let live view on his getting captured on social media view. And, by that, he knows he's getting covered in social media for EVERYONE. And should expect it. We all talk. As do others, and that's fair game, not private. The whole thing is weird because he seems disdainful of social media living but is "ok" with being in other snaps. That's contrary in my view. And he does, in fact seem like he's walking a line.




I don't have a problem with criticizing him, we've all done it, and will continue to do so. I think the push back comes because there are commenters who now only post comments that are critical of him. Hypercritical, in some cases.
While we've always some of this, off and on, it's become much more frequent now that he's got a girlfriend. 

As for his relationship with social media, and his friends/family relationship with social media: Is it inconsistent? Yes. Does this make him hypocritical? No, not really. I think he's still very stubborn in terms of guarding his privacy, but also realizes that friends will want to post things. I think he might becoming more accepting of it, but I think he's still figuring out, and what he might find 'bad' one day will not be 'bad' then next. And vice versa. 




skarsbabe said:


> I REALLY want to see Diary of a Teenage Girl  Can't find anywhere it is playing, is it still going to get a more extended release?



Here's a list of theaters, it expands into more theaters the next two weeks.

http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/dates.html

Welcome, GlamazonD!


ETA:

  Stellan Skarsgård. Peter Sarsgaard. Alexander Skarsgård. Gustaf Skarsgård. Hollywood is overrun with -gårds, especially of the _Sars-_ and _Skars- _varieties. But with so many -gårds, how do you remember which is which? To help you puzzle through it, we&#8217;ve made this quiz.

     But first, for those curious about why there are so many  -gårds in the first place, a little bit of history. In the mutually  intelligible languages of Swedish, Danish, and Norwegian, _gård_ means _farm_, _land_, or _yard_, and it&#8217;s a common suffix for family names. Originally, all the Scandinavian languages used _aa _to represent the long Asound, but in recent centuries they&#8217;ve switched to _å_. (Since _å _is preferred over _aa _in modern Scandinavia, we are using -_gård _as a catchall term for all -gårds and -gaards for the purpose of this quiz.)

          Of course, that history won&#8217;t help you sort out the Skarsgårds from the Sarsgaards. For that we have this quiz. Åre you ready?

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...sgaard_or_stellan_skarsg_rd_a_gaard_quiz.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*I went to the screening of "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" last night.  Here's my review, for better or worse. I wrote it when I got home - late - so excuse me for the lack of structure.*

***********************************************************************************************************​My first thought....so, I can see a lot of amnesia Eric in Monroe.  I don&#8217;t mean character-wise though and I'm probably not explaining that right &#8211; what I&#8217;m talking about is how Alex can make an entirely different, somewhat confused persona inhabit  that big body of his. And completely contradict everything we know about him on the screen so far.

At times he really behaves like the younger of the two, with Minnie comforting him.  It&#8217;s a testament to his acting in this film that&#8217;s it&#8217;s so believable.  He had to walk _such_ a fine line. In many scenes you can feel that any further pushing by him in this role, or the wrong step in terms of nuance would have tipped it to really creepy. But he brought it back and grounded it in every, single scene.  He made Monroe an intriguing but fallible human being, who can see he&#8217;s making enormous judgement errors but can&#8217;t seem to stop himself.

Bel and Alex have great chemistry on the screen. I'm not talking only sexual - I mean when you see two actors on the screen who just "get" their roles.

Bel Powley really _is_ the breakout star of this film &#8211; the press on that is isn&#8217;t just blowing smoke. She nails her role. I can&#8217;t press enough how fine a line these actors had to walk to make their story genuine, authentic  and not play into a Lolita/Pervert situation, despite the wrongness of the scenario. There were several scenes I found uncomfortable to watch, and they weren't limited to the Minnie/Monroe scenes but rather when Minnie goes out with her girlfriends. 

But not because they weren&#8217;t good &#8211; quite the opposite, they were great. They got inside what it&#8217;s like to be a teenage girl with confusing feelings, and needs and wants and societies expectations starting to come to bear on you, so well -  that it was very raw. 

Kristen Wiig&#8217;s role as Charlotte is underrated. But I liked her in this, a lot - once I got past that no, she wasn&#8217;t doing a skit (big fan of hers on SNL).  Her role is dark, the neglect of Minnie and the inability to see what was happening right before her eyes&#8230;.but it was also peppered with lighter moments as well.

My favourite films always give me something to think about long after I&#8217;ve left the cinema, and this easily falls into the category. I could be blasé&#8217; and so oh it was great, but the reality is this is groundbreaking in terms of teenage girls on the big screen. This is two steps and a leap over films like _Fast Times at Ridgemont High_ which was also considered breaking the mould of how teenagers (particularly girls) were perceived, 

I almost regret that I got to watch this for free. I&#8217;m going to take everyone I know to see it. I really hope once it starts and buzz gets out among general movie goers that this gets an expanded release.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the review. 
The reviews have pretty uniformly excellent, especially commenting on the acting. 

Here's another article/review/interview that I think hasn't been posted yet:

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl Cast on Rewriting the Sexual Coming-of-Age Story*

August 10, 2015 5:37 pm by Rebecca Bengal


When I first read _The Diary of a Teenage Girl,_ like the  director of its new film adaptation, just out in theaters to a lot of  acclaim and a little bit of controversy, I was in my late twenties, but  the story struck me harder than a lot of things I&#8217;d read in a while.  Fifteen-year-old Minnie (played by the extremely talented *Bel Powley*)  was the real heroine I&#8217;d wished I had before yet who was still relevant  to twice-her-age me: she&#8217;s a raw nerve, opening herself up completely  to the world (she had no real protectors to help her navigate it),  growing up in seventies San Francisco, fascinated by everyone and  everything in it. Yes, she&#8217;s sleeping with her mom&#8217;s much-older  boyfriend, but she&#8217;s also wise enough to envision a life beyond him: Her  dream relationship is not just about sex, but art&#8212;she longs to be just  like *Aline Kominsky-Crumb,* living with *Robert Crumb,* in love and drawing side by side all day.
...
*Alexander Skarsgård
Actor*


_True Blood&#8217;_s menacing, handsome vampire sheriff and vet of films like _Melancholia_ and _What Maisie Knew_ plays Monroe, the much-older, yet emotionally teenaged boyfriend of Charlotte (Kristen Wiig), Minnie and Gretel&#8217;s (*Abby Wait*)  mother. In the book Minnie complains he wants &#8220;nothing of the spirit&#8221;:  Monroe&#8217;s aspirations are to sell vitamins through a pyramid scheme,  retire at 45, and buy a boat. Meanwhile, he&#8217;s busy jogging, drinking  two-for-Tuesday beer specials, eating cereal on Charlotte&#8217;s couch, and  going to est meetings to &#8220;better himself.&#8221; For a special screening of  the film at San Francisco&#8217;s Castro Theatre, Skarsgård showed up in full drag.
..
*Did you find yourself initially relating more to Monroe, or to Minnie?*
I definitely related to Minnie in a lot of ways, the frustration, the fact that every decision is so life or death.
*&#8220;Am I going to get laid?&#8221;*
Exactly! Every decision revolves around that. Because if I don&#8217;t this time, it&#8217;s never going to happen again. Like, this is the _worst_  day of my life. Everything is so intense and so visceral and strong. I  think most people can relate to Minnie. Even as a guy in my thirties, I  can remember that confusion, those feelings of like, oh, what&#8217;s  happening to my body and my mind, so it was just really, really  reassuring to read all of that from a girl&#8217;s point of view.
*What about Monroe? How did you find your way into his character?*
I was really intrigued. It was like how do you make this interesting,  how do you make it not too predatory. For me the key was that Monroe is  in many ways a teenage boy. I wanted it to be confusing for the audience  and uncomfortable in a way. Because if it&#8217;s too predatory, it&#8217;s too  easy for them to go oh, disgusting, douchebag, get away! I wanted them  to feel conflicted. I wanted to find that youthful energy in him and to  find those moments where they are two teenagers in love, even if it&#8217;s  just a brief second. Those connections are real and genuine and then he  pulls himself out of it and goes oh, no, I&#8217;m in a relationship with your  mother, this is wrong. But it was important for me to find that  dynamic, that balance, and to make it believable and interesting.
 For two weeks before we started principal photography, Bel and Mari  and I hung out before shooting. We mostly just sat around a table and  had coffee and talked about the relationship and dished it out, played  around with it and really fleshed out the relationship. We had to start  with Monroe&#8217;s apartment because we only had that location for a few days  so we had to dive right in the deep end, did all those sex scenes in  the first few days of shooting, the acid trip, all that intensity in the  beginning.
*In a way, Monroe is trying to have his own coming of age, but I don&#8217;t think he quite succeeds.*
[Laughs] No, that&#8217;s what so sad, because in the end he&#8217;s still wearing  his ridiculous &#8220;ask me about my vitamin business&#8221; T-shirt, it&#8217;s  hilarious. Like, &#8220;I&#8217;m gonna be a billionaire in a few years.&#8221;
http://www.vogue.com/13292653/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-bel-powley-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the bh wishes  
*Henares*, I also hope your time away from Madrid was enjoyable, and tku, you are a fast learner  
Welcome *GlamazonD* and *knotbyingit* 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> I went to the screening of_ "The Diary of a Teenage Girl"_ last night.  Here's my review, for better or worse. I wrote it when I got home - late - so excuse me for the lack of structure.



Tku for your interesting thoughts on Tdoatg. Those mid-teenage years are certainly intense and it's good to know you felt the film captured it so well. It's also good to know that you were impressed by the performances of all the actors, and yes, let's hope the buzz keeps going and leads to expanded releases.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the review.
> The reviews have pretty uniformly excellent, especially commenting on the acting.
> 
> Here's another article/review/interview that I think hasn't been posted yet:
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13292653/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-bel-powley-alexander-skarsgard/



Tku, I really enjoyed the whole article 

Tku2 for slate's gård quiz. If only my knowledge of Danish philosophers was a little better 


And just 'cos 






askarsvideoblog

Frick! I do lv that hair


----------



## a_sussan

Thank everyone for articles and quiz.. fun read here in the morning.


----------



## GlamazonD

VampFan said:


> Happy Belated Bday Buckeye and Zola! Hope your special days were good!
> 
> Yes, he's not the best at interviews. I know and accept that. Although, I do think he is getting better, compared to early TB years. Yes, he doesn't tell interviewers his schedule, down to the minute. I accept that. I'm past the OMG what is he doing every minute of every day. I've moved on from  my personal involvement in his personal life to a general acceptance of him. Now, i am just happy to read all the interviews and reviews of his movie(s) and enjoy the good/bad reviews
> I've been a little concerned about no other movies lined up, but reading all of these DOATG interviews he's mentioned over and over that he is essentially picky about his roles. Not going to criticize him for just cranking out movies. If he's OK with doing indies unless something else comes up, I will not be happy because I won't see him, but if that's what he wants to do then, good for him. I am planning on seeing DOATG and there are two theaters close by that are showing it's coming soon. Once it shows, I will be there.That is my big concern right now Where can I see this movie.
> 
> BTW: @Bag: I agree that didactic was his new interview word initially, except that I read two different EW articles and both writers used that word,  not in relation to anything associated to Skars. Maybe that is the new "it" word.



You guys know English isn't his first language? He's not bilingual like Joel Kinnaman who's father is American. I've also noticed that he's much better and more relaxed in European interviews 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't have a problem with criticizing him, we've all done it, and will continue to do so. I think the push back comes because there are commenters who now only post comments that are critical of him. Hypercritical, in some cases.
> While we've always some of this, off and on, it's become much more frequent now that he's got a girlfriend.
> 
> As for his relationship with social media, and his friends/family relationship with social media: Is it inconsistent? Yes. Does this make him hypocritical? No, not really. I think he's still very stubborn in terms of guarding his privacy, but also realizes that friends will want to post things. I think he might becoming more accepting of it, but I think he's still figuring out, and what he might find 'bad' one day will not be 'bad' then next. And vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a list of theaters, it expands into more theaters the next two weeks.
> 
> http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/dates.html
> 
> Welcome, GlamazonD![/URL]



Thank you BuckeyeChicago and Happy belated B-Day. Yes I've noticed there's been a lot of criticism and complaining just for complaining's sake. Let's hope Alex reads and take notes 

Thanks everyone for pictures, links and reviews


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the *Way Out West Festival* today (August 13, 2015, Göteborg)

Source: * Simonfhaltin* instagram

True Blood Vibes #wowgbg.

-mad_ken1 *instagram*

*more coming soon...

Our favorite guys. :

Fares and Alex! #wowgbg.

-*daniellindstrom* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

Yes yes yes.. he's at WoW  ... Thank you Santress for pics!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

GlamazonD said:


> *You guys know English isn't his first language? He's not bilingual like Joel Kinnaman who's father is American. *I've also noticed that he's much better and more relaxed in European interviews
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BuckeyeChicago and Happy belated B-Day. Yes I've noticed there's been a lot of criticism and complaining just for complaining's sake. Let's hope Alex reads and take notes
> 
> Thanks everyone for pictures, links and reviews



Sorry but that excuse doesn't work anymore. He's working in the US for almost ten years now and he was hardly home recently (hence not much Swedish, more English). His mindset should be English by now.
His problem is not the language but the fact that he doesn't wanna share in interviews and doesn't know how to disguise that behind witty/funny or shallow answers.


----------



## RedTopsy

I think Alex did great in his last interview/talkshow with Kelly and Michael. 
He was relaxed and funny. One of his best talkshows up to date. 
Anyway, he will get lots of practice soon with the Tarzanpromotion.


I don´t follow Joel K,  but he has not been particulary good in the few interviews 
I´ve seen with him, though my personal opinion. 
Maybe being bad at interviews is a Swedish thing.


----------



## Santress

"He was the tall Skarsgård brother. # wow15 #wowgbg."

-*tomjerryboman* instagram

*Thanks, Sus, for the clarification on the slang.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex and Fares, together! All is right in the world.
Though Fares, we need to talk about your hat situation. The hat, burn it please.
And 'the tall Skarsgard brother'? As opposed to the short one?


----------



## a_sussan

Lol. . I know.  Maybe he's thinking of the "small" young ones


----------



## Henares

http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814647671983922


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Henares.

Another from WOW today (August 13, 2015):

"Yes, but one becomes a little love # free bicycle #hajhaj # Skarsgård."

-*gretaronneskog* instagram

The translation's pretty choppy.  Any Swedes who could make better sense of it?

Original:  Ja men man blir ju lite kär #gratiscykellås #hajhaj #skarsgård


----------



## skarsbabe

Thank you SO MUCH for the link to future releases! It looks like I will be able to see it the weekend after next, so I have something to look forward to!


----------



## Santress

More from Day 1 of *Way Out West 2015* (August 13, 2015):

*Here arrives the star of the night club*

One of the people visiting the sold-out three-day Way Out West festival in Göteborg is none other than actor Alexander Skarsgård. After the first day of the festival he chose to party afterwards at Yaki-Da in central Göteborg.

Actor Alexander Skarsgard, known from movies like Hundtricket and Wings of Glass and the international television series True Blood and Generation Kill, is currently visiting Göteborg, like so many others for the Way Out West festival. After the first festival day, he is seen arriving at the nightclub Yaki-Da in central Gothenburg on Thursday night.

Source:  *Expressen.se*, Photos:  Anders Ylander for *Expressen.se*

http://www.expressen.se/gt/noje/har-anlander-stjarnan-till-nattklubben/

Another very nice fan photo from Day 1 (August 13, 2015):

"Depends little on the Way Out West with Skarsgård only. #wowgbg."

-*david.engman* instagram


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> Sorry but that excuse doesn't work anymore. He's working in the US for almost ten years now and he was hardly home recently (hence not much Swedish, more English). His mindset should be English by now.
> His problem is not the language but the fact that he doesn't wanna share in interviews and doesn't know how to disguise that behind witty/funny or shallow answers.



But the fact is he isn't bilingual despite how good his English is. He seems to be in close touch with the Swede posse and follows what happens in Sweden so his mindset may still be very much Swedish or is there some rule which tells when your mindset has to turn from Swedish to English 

His decision to not share his private life in public seems to be a problem only among the "standom". I don't need to know who's he sleep with. Also he's shy and humble, that's where awkwardness comes IMO. I rather take this shy goof over "witty" douches thank you very much 



RedTopsy said:


> I think Alex did great in his last interview/talkshow with Kelly and Michael.
> He was relaxed and funny. One of his best talkshows up to date.
> Anyway, he will get lots of practice soon with the Tarzanpromotion.
> 
> 
> I don´t follow Joel K,  but he has not been particulary good in the few interviews
> I´ve seen with him, though my personal opinion.
> Maybe being bad at interviews is a Swedish thing.



I don't follow him either but I've noticed many Alex fans and fan pages are very supportive towards Joel and other Swedes but it seems to be an one way street. Has Alex pissed into Joel's cheerios or where the hostility comes from 

Thank you for the fabulous pics and articles everyone &#10084;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pics. Is that Keith, and Swedish Surfer Dude?

Bag: Regarding his interviews: We've been over this countless times, and I know that you've been very critical of him regarding the interviews.
He doesn't want to share, and apparently you still find it a flaw that he's not as funny as you think he should be. I'll agree that he doesn't want to share, and does get very repetitive, I'm pretty sure he mentioned that he didn't want to portray Monroe as a predator for 140 minutes In.Every.Single.Interview.
But as for the witty/funny part, well I think most of us who consider ourselves fans do mention that he think he's a funny/goofy guy, and obviously some of that has come across in interviews, otherwise I don't think I'd have gotten the impressions of him that I have. 
I'll also note that doing this sort of promotion, a lot of actors who are actually pretty funny will not always come across as such after having done 20 interviews in 2 hours. It's hard to maintain that, and not everyone who is funny will able to convey that that well in that type of environment. He also does better in longer interviews where the interviewer does their homework. He does seem to get bored easily and doesn't always hide that very well. That's him. That's they way he does interviews, he's not going to suddenly become Robin Williamsesque in his interviews, not even if if he undergoes more media 'training' before Tarzan promotion begins. You can gripe about his interview style all you want, it's probably not going to change.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Any Aussie lurkers or members...The East is on network television tonight (which is pretty cool considering it's an indie) On Network 10 at 10.41pm


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the new pics. Is that Keith, and Swedish Surfer Dude?
> 
> Bag: Regarding his interviews: We've been over this countless times, and I know that you've been very critical of him regarding the interviews.
> He doesn't want to share, and apparently you still find it a flaw that he's not as funny as you think he should be. I'll agree that he doesn't want to share, and does get very repetitive, I'm pretty sure he mentioned that he didn't want to portray Monroe as a predator for 140 minutes In.Every.Single.Interview.
> But as for the witty/funny part, well I think most of us who consider ourselves fans do mention that he think he's a funny/goofy guy, and obviously some of that has come across in interviews, otherwise I don't think I'd have gotten the impressions of him that I have.
> I'll also note that doing this sort of promotion, a lot of actors who are actually pretty funny will not always come across as such after having done 20 interviews in 2 hours. It's hard to maintain that, and not everyone who is funny will able to convey that that well in that type of environment. He also does better in longer interviews where the interviewer does their homework. He does seem to get bored easily and doesn't always hide that very well. That's him. That's they way he does interviews, he's not going to suddenly become Robin Williamsesque in his interviews, not even if if he undergoes more media 'training' before Tarzan promotion begins. You can gripe about his interview style all you want, it's probably not going to change.



Tbh, I don't care if he changes his interview technique (I'm not watching that many of them anymore). Initially, I was just responding to those people complaining about the Kelly&Michael "disaster".
I get the whole press junkets are long, they get boring, answers are repeated over and over again, the funny gets lost. But it's not like he started out especially entertaining but maybe that's just my impression. Yet those press junket interviews have a purpose. They're supposed to make the people want to go see the film and all I've heard so far is the synopsis of the film told in almost the exact same words over and over again. I could've saved time and go on IMDb for that.

But yes I get it, Alex is untouchable. He's done everything right. I'm out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nah...come back Bag . His interviews CAN get repetitive, it's true - for whichever reason.  For me some of his best interviews have been off-the-cuff on the red carpet.

There's been a tonne of interviews for this film. Out of those,  I've genuinely enjoyed, and learned something new in about three.


----------



## Kitkath70

GlamazonD said:


> His decision to not share his private life in public seems to be a problem only among the "standom". I don't need to know who's he sleep with. Also he's shy and humble, that's where awkwardness comes IMO. I rather take this shy goof over "witty" douches thank you very much



Exactly!   I've also noticed that when you actually hear the audio or see the video of an interview that's in print, he comes off as totally charming and adorable.  His sense of humor and personality just doesn't translate well when you're not seeing the Skarsbrow or the big smile with his overbite.

There is only so much info they can say about a movie that hasn't been seen yet without giving it away.  Some of his Q&As after screenings have been very good because he's talked more about scenes the audience has just seen and he's able to get into more detail.

The main issue is the interviewers ask the most basic and boring of questions.  Very few have actually asked him about the Antartica trip or what Prince Harry is like.  What he likes to do when he's not working.  What interests he has outside of acting.  The favorite places he's traveled to.  He'll answer those types of questions if an interviewer takes the time to ask.

I think people outside his fandom would be very interested in his crossing the Atlantic or going to Antartica.  His love of whale watching, going to music festivals and his love of books etc.  He's not a boring guy, he just doesn't want to talk about his love life.

I would hardly call the K&M interview a disaster.   And in case anyone didn't notice.... He is in Sweden.


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I don't care if he changes his interview technique (I'm not watching that many of them anymore). Initially, I was just responding to those people complaining about the Kelly&Michael "disaster".
> I get the whole press junkets are long, they get boring, answers are repeated over and over again, the funny gets lost. *But it's not like he started out especially entertaining but maybe that's just my impression.*Yet those press junket interviews have a purpose. They're supposed to make the people want to go see the film and all I've heard so far is the synopsis of the film told in almost the exact same words over and over again. I could've saved time and go on IMDb for that.
> 
> But yes I get it, Alex is untouchable. He's done everything right. I'm out.



I didn't know he had to be especially "entertaining"and break jokes about a very delicate subject. Some people already think he's a skeevy little perv 

He's not untouchable, actually it seems to be quite the opposite. Considering he's not very well known outside True Blood he gets a lot of criticism, way more than other TB and Swedish actors, his brothers and Joel included. Whatever those other guys do or say they come out smelling of roses, that's an impression I've got :wondering

I'm out of this topic too trying to come up with something more constructive, like how to post pictures and amazing gifs to the forum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ you need to use imageshack or photobucket or another image site.

Take the direct code from there, copy it then hit the pic button in the post window on tPF. Paste the code. Enter. Voila' 

Edit: The East just finished and it was satisfying to see one of his indie's getting a network tv viewing.


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Way Out West 2015*, Day 2 (August 14, 2015):

Damn what a great picture.

-*oliviawox* instagram

Reunion at #WayOutWarner." 

-*emmskisvensson* instagram


...more coming soon...


Another from Day 1 (August 13, 2015):

"...Good first day at the Way Out West and an even better party. Look out for the soon-web series "Katja & Olivia takes the Way Out West". This guy nagged to an selfie and we just love our fans so go ahead."

-*katja_olivia* instagram


----------



## GlamazonD

Btw,  who's that guy with Alex in the lowest picture Santress posted today? With that hair and those shades on he looks like Alex's twin brother. Swedeffect


----------



## GlamazonD

Ok, thanks FreeSpirit for the advice and  Santress for the new pictures


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814647671983922



His expressions during this are worth many, many gifs.



BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I don't care if he changes his interview technique (I'm not watching that many of them anymore). Initially, I was just responding to those people complaining about the Kelly&Michael "disaster".
> I get the whole press junkets are long, they get boring, answers are repeated over and over again, the funny gets lost. *But it's not like he started out especially entertaining but maybe that's just my impression*. Yet those press junket interviews have a purpose. *They're supposed to make the people want to go see the film and all I've heard so far is the synopsis of the film told in almost the exact same words over and over again.* I could've saved time and go on IMDb for that.
> 
> B*ut yes I get it, Alex is untouchable. He's done everything right. I'm out.*



No, he's never been the most exciting of interviews. And I've mentioned before, most people doing press junkets aren't, not really. The best interviewee from TB was Stephen, because he could be snarky and funny, even if the interviewer was boring and incompetent. But I'm not sure even he could pull it off for an extended press junket.

But I think this is by Alex's design. I'm not sure he really likes doing all this promo work, especially the interviews where the questions are exactly the same, so he does his spiel. He'll break out of that if the interviewer does their homework.

It's repetitive to us that read a lot of his interviews, but most people outside the fandom aren't doing that, so while it may repetitive to us, it's not so for people outside the fandom.

And I'd rather him be this way than have almost all his interviews be on Miles Teller level of douchieness.

Bless, but you know that's not what we're saying, but sometimes you do like to interpret pushback like that. 



Kitkath70 said:


> Exactly!   I've also noticed that when you actually hear the audio or see the video of an interview that's in print, he comes off as totally charming and adorable.  His sense of humor and personality just doesn't translate well when you're not seeing the Skarsbrow or the big smile with his overbite.
> 
> There is only so much info they can say about a movie that hasn't been seen yet without giving it away.  Some of his Q&As after screenings have been very good because he's talked more about scenes the audience has just seen and he's able to get into more detail.
> 
> *The main issue is the interviewers ask the most basic and boring of questions.*  Very few have actually asked him about the Antartica trip or what Prince Harry is like.  What he likes to do when he's not working.  What interests he has outside of acting.  The favorite places he's traveled to.  He'll answer those types of questions if an interviewer takes the time to ask.
> 
> I think people outside his fandom would be very interested in his crossing the Atlantic or going to Antartica.  His love of whale watching, going to music festivals and his love of books etc.  He's not a boring guy, he just doesn't want to talk about his love life.
> 
> I would hardly call the K&M interview a disaster.   And in case anyone didn't notice.... *He is in Sweden.*



This is true for any person doing any promo, most interviewers don't do their job. Even if all you're doing is a 15 minute interview, try and do a little research, throw in a question that they've not heard, or don't hear often.

But, but, he lied!!!


----------



## Santress

Alex & Alexander Stocks at *Olssons Vin* (August 14, 2015, Way Out West 2015):

Love Festival at Olsson's Wine !!! 

-*stockss* instagram

A better night at Olsson's Wine. Stocks and Skarsgård playing discs. 

-*tobiashambergs* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

He's so enjoying wow.. So wish I could be there this year. But we'll well next year.


----------



## merita

I think Joel and Gustaf are more open and a little edgy.


Which, in my opinion, makes them seem more interesting.  


Alex seems more guarded and a little uptight, definitely seems to overthink things.


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> Alex & Alexander Stocks at *Olssons Vin* (August 14, 2015, Way Out West 2015):
> 
> Love Festival at Olsson's Wine !!!
> 
> -*stockss* instagram
> 
> A better night at Olsson's Wine. Stocks and Skarsgård playing discs.
> 
> -*tobiashambergs* instagram


Keith and Fares were there too.

"A better party! Image credit:  tobiashambergs."

-*jespersalen* instagram

+

Our favorite goofball at Way Out West 2015 today (August 14, 2015) :

Stuff happens ... 

-*meandmyfriendsarefab* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the pics. He's having a gooood time. Great to see Fares as well. Is the gal in blue his friend Linda Santiago? (I think thats her name?)


----------



## jooa

^^ Looks like her, Free.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> I think Joel and Gustaf are more open and a little edgy.
> 
> 
> Which, in my opinion, makes them seem more interesting.
> 
> 
> Alex seems more guarded and a little uptight, definitely seems to overthink things.



Don't get me wrong, they are both good actors but they are not as charismatic as Alex, so they have to try to be "edgy" by bragging about their past drug use, whining about the roles they've got or lost and mocking their siblings. Instead of being edgy they both come across pompous snobs, Gustaf even moreso. JMHO 






Source: armouredsheep.tumblr.com

Thank you Santess for the new picture!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ Looks like her, Free.



Thanks Jooa. I remember her best as "Alex's friend in Sweden with the cool boots" from a few years ago when they had photo's taken on the street


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, I too remember her from those photos, her and Alexander Stocks with much more luxuriant head of hair


----------



## mary12345

Looks like he is enjoying the festival. Also looks like Alexa is not with him nice to see him enjoying his friends and family


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Linda's been to a few Coachellas, as well.
Odd question, but unless my memory is way off, isn't this the first time that we've seen Keith in Sweden? I know he went with Alex to Tokyo for Battleship promo, but I don't remember ever see him visit Alex in Sweden.
ETA: No Alexa, she's still in Spain.


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> Don't get me wrong, they are both good actors but they are not as charismatic as Alex, so they have to try to be "edgy" by bragging about their past drug use, whining about the roles they've got or lost and mocking their siblings. Instead of being edgy they both come across pompous snobs, Gustaf even moreso. JMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: armouredsheep.tumblr.com
> 
> Thank you Santess for the new picture!


 
And yes, correct, that is your opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know why the comparison to Gustaf and Joel has to be disparaging to them. I prefer Alex but they're good actors (and Gustaf was great on Vikings). It's not a competition...they're just different.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know why the comparison to Gustaf and Joel has to be *disparaging to them*. I prefer Alex but they're good actors (and Gustaf was great on Vikings). It's not a competition...*they're just different*.




Well, I will disparage Joel's facial hair on occasion, because, well, yuck. But really, Alex and Gustaf and Joel and all the other 500 Skarsgard and Swedish actors are different people. With different acting and interview styles.
It's not a competition.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know why the comparison to Gustaf and Joel has to be disparaging to them. I prefer Alex but they're good actors (and Gustaf was great on Vikings). It's not a competition...they're just different.



Because there's only one side. Good vs. evil! Choose one side!






Btw, merita, I agree with you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Because there's only one side. Good vs. evil! Choose one side!



You cannot come at me with Star Wars...lol


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Linda's been to a few Coachellas, as well.
> Odd question, but unless my memory is way off, isn't this the first time that we've seen Keith in Sweden? I know he went with Alex to Tokyo for Battleship promo, but I don't remember ever see him visit Alex in Sweden.
> ETA: No Alexa, she's still in Spain.


I think that Keith was in Sweden more than once, maybe not recently but I remember that I read somewhere about it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I think that Keith was in Sweden more than once, maybe not recently but I remember that I read somewhere about it.



I've seen where some people think he was in Sweden because he attended a Hammarby practice with Alex. But that practice was in LA, against the Galaxy (Same owners for the teams). (why does my brain remember such odd things?)
It's possible he's visited under the radar.

ETA: Free-hmm, Han Solo.   I'm so hoping that this new Star Wars movie isn't an abomination like the prequels were.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You cannot come at me with Star Wars...lol



I just needed a gif to emphasise my point and Star Wars seems to be the only one with the right one. I could've also used the line "Come to the dark side. We have cookies." :lolots:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I just needed a gif to emphasise my point and Star Wars seems to be the only one with the right one. I could've also used the line "Come to the dark side. We have cookies." :lolots:




Hmm, cookies. Does the Dark Side have chocolate cheesecake as well?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hmm, cookies. Does the Dark Side have chocolate cheesecake as well?



Yep! And weed ... obviously.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I just needed a gif to emphasise my point and Star Wars seems to be the only one with the right one. I could've also used the line "Come to the dark side. We have cookies." :lolots:



Or Christopher Lambert in "Highlander".  "There can be only ONE!"




(ok.this is the bad guy but yeah)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Yep! And weed ... obviously.



I don't smoke, but you have chocolate so I'm in! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or Christopher Lambert in "Highlander".  "There can be only ONE!"



I need to rewatch Highlander. And Greystoke. Prepping for Tarzan by watching Lambert nearly naked is useful research, correct?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I don't smoke, but you have chocolate so I'm in! *
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rewatch Highlander. And Greystoke. Prepping for Tarzan by watching Lambert nearly naked is useful research, correct?



No, that was just a reference to the Good (Alex) vs. Evil (Joel, Gustaf) argument since those two like to smoke.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't smoke, but you have chocolate so I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rewatch Highlander. And Greystoke. Prepping for Tarzan by watching Lambert nearly naked is useful research, correct?


Subway is the best film by Lambert IMO. I can't watch Greystoke without cringing for Andie MacDowell.


----------



## RedTopsy

But of course there can be only ONE: Alex. 
Joel K and Gustaf don´t stand a chance.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'll start this by saying that I really like Alicia and actually always hoped that Alex and her would move beyond the friends category.  But, since we were talking about bad interviews and having the discussion about English not being a primary language for the Swedish posse.  I thought I'd share her most recent visit with Jimmy Fallon.  Awkward is an understatement.  

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/14...lebrate-swedens-midsummer-holiday/?ref=footer


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know why the comparison to Gustaf and Joel has to be disparaging to them. I prefer Alex but they're good actors (and Gustaf was great on Vikings). It's not a competition...they're just different.



ITA. I repeat my previous question, what has Alex done to Joel and Gustaf except for being more charismatic?  Their fans really like to "critisize" everything Alex says or does, even in Joel's and Gustaf's threads and not only on the purseblog forums. 

I first got to know JK when his fans started trolling on Alex boards. I know it's not JK's fault but it may have affected my image of him.



BagBerry13 said:


> No, that was just a reference to the Good (Alex) vs. Evil (Joel, Gustaf) argument since those two like to smoke.



I think it's other way around; Good (Saint Gustaf and Saint Joel) vs. Evil (pap/fame***** Alex) but the Star War reference was a bit of an exaggeration in this context IMO :giggles:

Sry I didn't find a proper soccer game gif to make my point


----------



## RedTopsy

GlamazonD said:


> ITA. I repeat my previous question, what has Alex done to Joel and Gustaf except for being more charismatic?  Their fans really like to "critisize" everything Alex says or does, even in Joel's and Gustaf's threads and not only on the purseblog forums.
> 
> I first got to know JK when his fans started trolling on Alex boards. I know it's not JK's fault but it may have affected my image of him.
> 
> *I think it's other way around; Good (Saint Gustaf and Saint Joel) vs. Evil (pap/fame***** Alex) *but the Star War reference was a bit of an exaggeration in this context IMO :giggles:
> 
> Sry I didn't find a proper soccer game gif to make my point



I can´t help but agree with you on this subject. :giggles:
That is the way you interpret some of the posters here on TPF.
It can be a little tiresome after a while, but I´m a big Alex fan so I keep
hanging on here. 
But I will never understand why, if you don´t like an actor/celeb, you go to 
their threads on a forum just to constantly criticize them, thats not healthy. 
Life is to short to keep hating.


----------



## merita

I think that some people tend to take an opinion or observation about Alex's actions as a criticism when it is not meant that way.


----------



## OHVamp

RedTopsy said:


> But I will never understand why, if you don´t like an actor/celeb, you go to
> their threads on a forum just to constantly criticize them, thats not healthy.
> Life is to short to keep hating.



I agree wholeheartedly. If you don't like someone, why continue to show up and insist your views are how we all should feel? I don't get it. Life really is too short to continue to p on another's parade.

I've been Alex's fan since the beginning of TB, and the stalking negative posters showed up after he began to date "the person who shall not be named" who they didn't like. It was her fans who showed up one day obsessed with cluing us in on how awful she was. So this go around, it's the same thing imo. All that it proves to me is... maybe... MAYBE... he has questionable taste in women. How is that a crime punishable by hatred? *Edited to add: Please don't answer, haters. I've heard your opinions on why he is to be tarred and feathered, and so far I see nothing worth the outrage. jmo

At the root of it, is women hating on other women imo.


----------



## BagBerry13

merita said:


> I think that some people tend to take an opinion or observation about Alex's actions as a criticism when it is not meant that way.



True that!
And it's funny how in the beginning no one mentioned Joel or Gustaf, yet they got dragged into it. People go on the defensive side right away lashing out left and right.
I think it was Aristotle who said, "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." No one considers this constructive criticism. It gets put down as that's how he is and he doesn't need to change. He's perfect.


----------



## OHVamp

BagBerry13 said:


> True that!
> And it's funny how in the beginning no one mentioned Joel or Gustaf, yet they got dragged into it. People go on the defensive side right away lashing out left and right.
> I think it was Aristotle who said, "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." No one considers this constructive criticism. It gets put down as that's how he is and he doesn't need to change. He's perfect.



Then there are some of us who don't think he is perfect but don't want to jump on the hate wagon about his dating choices. Personally I believe his ninja hiding by walking behind his date is over the top, silly, and pretty disrespectful. FFS just walk beside her. It's not like you can be missed oh giant one.

About mentioning Joel or Gustaf. Same thing happened with Moyer. That was a circus too.


----------



## Santress

More fan pics of Alex at *Way Out West 2015* (August 14-15, 2015, Göteborg):

#alexskarsgard #kgilroywedding #alex #true blood #wowsers #faint Eric you absolute legend . 

-*goodas75* instagram


Skarsgårdar.

-*hacan* instagram


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the pics, Santress. Looks like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> I think that some people tend to take an opinion or observation about Alex's actions as a criticism when it is not meant that way.



I think it's more about the way the said opinions are presented. Not everyone is a telepath like Sookie Stac&#311;house 



BagBerry13 said:


> True that!
> And it's funny how in the beginning no one mentioned Joel or Gustaf, yet they got dragged into it. People go on the defensive side right away lashing out left and right.
> I think it was Aristotle who said, "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." No one considers this constructive criticism. It gets put down as that's how he is and he doesn't need to change. He's perfect.



To me it seems it's you on the defensive side, bringing on Darth Vader, Aristotle and who's your next hero on the board. There's always been comparisons and comments about other actors and celebs in Alex's threads and not inevitably in his favor.



BagBerry13 said:


> It gets put down as that's how he is and he doesn't need to change. He's perfect.



^That is the biggest myth in AS fandom. I've never ever seen anyone saying he's perfect (silly comments while drooling over his body don't count)  On the contrary, some Alex fans are so overly critical it's sometimes hard to believe they are even _his_ fans.



OHVamp said:


> Then there are some of us who don't think he is perfect but don't want to jump on the hate wagon about his dating choices. Personally I believe his ninja hiding by walking behind his date is over the top, silly, and pretty disrespectful. FFS just walk beside her. It's not like you can be missed oh giant one.
> 
> About mentioning Joel or Gustaf. Same thing happened with Moyer. That was a circus too.



ITA I never thought he or anyone is perfect in the beginning and there's no reason to hide his famous gf at this point when everyone knows they're dating unless it's a mutual decision or he fears that loons will harm her 

What happened with Moyer, like I said I'm just a random lurker?

Thank you for the fab pics Santress


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> I think it's more about the way the said opinions are presented. Not everyone is a telepath like Sookie Stac&#311;house
> 
> 
> 
> To me it seems it's you on the defensive side, bringing on Darth Vader, Aristotle and who's your next hero on the board. There's always been comparisons and comments about other actors and celebs in Alex's threads and not inevitably in his favor.
> 
> 
> 
> ^That is the biggest myth in AS fandom. I've never ever seen anyone saying he's perfect (silly comments while drooling over his body don't count)  On the contrary, some Alex fans are so overly critical it's sometimes hard to believe they are even _his_ fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA I never thought he or anyone is perfect in the beginning and there's no reason to hide his famous gf at this point when everyone knows they're dating unless it's a mutual decision or he fears that loons will harm her
> 
> What happened with Moyer, like I said I'm just a random lurker?
> 
> Thank you for the fab pics Santress


Yes, correct, it is how opinions and observations are presented.  We can explore ideas, everyone does not have to agree.  Keeps things interesting.  

I don't know if people here think that he is perfect, but some certainly feel the need to protect him from the slightest hint of a non-complimentary comment.


----------



## OHVamp

@GlamazonD. There were some in the True Blood fandom that were rabidly against either Alex (Eric) or Moyer (Bill). It was my first time in a fandom situation, and since then I've learned it's pretty common behavior. Similar to the Twilight Teamdoms. It was crazy to what lengths some would go to promote their chosen one by attacking the other guy. I see it now in the Outlander fandoms. Gawd forbid if anyone has a criticism (even general ones) of the show, author, or actors. I find I'm a happier camper if I just ignore the negative or know-it-all commenters. These people will never change. Shame on me if I let them get to me. 

Adding: The thing with opinions and observations are they quickly become obsessions that everyone agree with them. Beating dead horses.


----------



## Henares

Thank you, Santress for the pics and info. 
I agree whit you, Glamazon D and OhVamp.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

So, I went to see DOATG today with a friend (mid-day break, it's gawd-awful hot here), theater was relatively full...with mostly elderly women?  That Skars has quite a reach in his fan base 

Agree with Free's good review, I found it intense and uncomfortable.  A lot.  They do not pull punches.  Acting is quite good all the way around.  I will say Alex seems quite suited to the 70s look. He'll have to find that era again.


----------



## audiogirl

For the record, Merita brought Joel and Gustaf into the conversation. She liked their edginess. Personally, I think Joel's and Gustaf's comments about Alex always sounded like sour grapes/outright jealousy. Alex never mocked them in interviews. And it never looked like friendly teasing from them either.

In general, I find edginess to be off-putting. Sort of poorly disguised antipathy/anger. And it makes the interview somewhat unpleasant. I always come away thinking I wouldn't like to know the "edgy" person in real life. Ignoring my crush on Alex, he always seems like someone I'd like to know in real life. Edgy people I've personally known have always been difficult to deal with or hang around.

it's usually someone with a criticism who bings in Joel or Gustaf. It really isn't a contest. There can be more than one successful Swediah actor. These men are all quite different and each brings a unique quality and skillset to the screen. 

Criticism is fine, but certain people always have something negative to say.  It's hard to give credence to them for that reason, especially when the criticism seems to be over trivial matters.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Nope, GlamazonD mentioned them first. For whatever reason.

I get what you're saying about the edginess but it's also a point of knowing how to deal with these type of personalities. It's clear for someone who's not confrontational or doesn't like conflict it's harder to deal with them. Otherwise you could just call them out on their behaviour.


----------



## OHVamp

scaredsquirrel said:


> So, I went to see DOATG today with a friend (mid-day break, it's gawd-awful hot here), theater was relatively full...with mostly elderly women?  That Skars has quite a reach in his fan base
> 
> Agree with Free's good review, I found it intense and uncomfortable.  A lot.  They do not pull punches.  Acting is quite good all the way around.  I will say Alex seems quite suited to the 70s look. He'll have to find that era again.



Thanks for your review. I'm glad DOATG is getting good comments. Agree about the 70's. Love the pornstache look.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> @GlamazonD. There were some in the True Blood fandom that were rabidly against either Alex (Eric) or Moyer (Bill). It was my first time in a fandom situation, and since then I've learned it's pretty common behavior. Similar to the Twilight Teamdoms. It was crazy to what lengths some would go to promote their chosen one by attacking the other guy. I see it now in the Outlander fandoms. Gawd forbid if anyone has a criticism (even general ones) of the show, author, or actors. I find I'm a happier camper if I just ignore the negative or *know-it-all commenters. *These people will never change. Shame on me if I let them get to me.
> 
> Adding: The thing with opinions and observations are they quickly become obsessions that everyone agree with them. Beating dead horses.



But, but, I _do_ know it all! 

Being semi-serious, I don't understand the fan competition bit. Or confusing actor with role. So the let's hate Stephen because Bill sucks mentality confused me.
As for the Swedish actors, well my favorites are Alex and Fares, but I like everyone else as well. I don't understand the need to pit Alex against his brother(s) (though Gustaf appears to have better musical taste than his older brother ).



scaredsquirrel said:


> So, I went to see DOATG today with a friend (mid-day break, it's gawd-awful hot here), *theater was relatively full...with mostly elderly women?  *That Skars has quite a reach in his fan base
> 
> Agree with Free's good review, I found it intense and uncomfortable.  A lot.  They do not pull punches.  Acting is quite good all the way around.  I will say Alex seems quite suited to the 70s look. *He'll have to find that era again.*



I like hearing about the mostly full part, though the age of the audience is intriguing.

He does. He needs to find some reason to rock the pornstache again. And those blue jogging shorts.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> For the record, Merita brought Joel and Gustaf into the conversation. She liked their edginess. Personally, I think Joel's and Gustaf's comments about Alex always sounded like sour grapes/outright jealousy. Alex never mocked them in interviews. And it never looked like friendly teasing from them either.
> 
> In general, I find edginess to be off-putting. Sort of poorly disguised antipathy/anger. And it makes the interview somewhat unpleasant. I always come away thinking I wouldn't like to know the "edgy" person in real life. Ignoring my crush on Alex, he always seems like someone I'd like to know in real life. Edgy people I've personally known have always been difficult to deal with or hang around.
> 
> it's usually someone with a criticism who bings in Joel or Gustaf. It really isn't a contest. There can be more than one successful Swediah actor. These men are all quite different and each brings a unique quality and skillset to the screen.
> 
> Criticism is fine, but certain people always have something negative to say.  It's hard to give credence to them for that reason, especially when the criticism seems to be over trivial matters.


I don't know that I "really like" their edginess.  I think my point got lost somewhere.  I do tend to like the quirky folks.  But I like Alex too. It's all good.


----------



## audiogirl

That's fine. It's all good for me too.


----------



## audiogirl

Oops double post.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Fan photos of Alex at the Way Out West Festival today (August 13, 2015, Göteborg)



Tku so much for posting all the fan pix of Alex at Way Out West - I lv them  
It's so good also to see him hanging out with his friends, and yes, *Buckeye*, I too was happy to see Fares there, 'all is right in the world'  




Henares said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=814647671983922



Tku for the link  I lv that vid, and that man, so much - he is perfect 




scaredsquirrel said:


> So, I went to see DOATG today with a friend (mid-day break, it's gawd-awful hot here), theater was relatively full...with mostly elderly women?  That Skars has quite a reach in his fan base
> 
> Agree with Free's good review, I found it intense and uncomfortable.  A lot.  They do not pull punches.  Acting is quite good all the way around.  I will say Alex seems quite suited to the 70s look. He'll have to find that era again.



Tku for your thoughts on Tdoatg, I'm glad you enjoyed it, and it's always good if a movie is 'intense and uncomfortable'. Mission accomplished I think  Eta: I know that my mid-teenage years, which I thought were great fun at the time were anything but, hey though like us all (I think) I survived and I don't regret a moment as it made me the person I am today. 


Here are some more thoughts/review from hsm7



Spoiler



hsm7:

A Diary of a Teenage Girl - My Review

Spoilers&#8230;.

I was lucky enough to see The Diary of a Teenage Girl.  Taking the day off, I actually saw it twice and it was even better the second time around.

This is a movie that has something to say.  The backdrop of the movie isn&#8217;t the most important part.  The era definitely provides a certain level of freedom that allows the viewer to wade through the ickiness of the primary relationship, but there are themes that are threaded throughout that are important for all teenage girls (maybe even some boys) and women.

First, let me touch upon the performances.  All of the accolades bestowed upon Bel Powley are more than well-deserved.  She is perfection in her portrayal.  She&#8217;s wide-eyed and awkward and gangly and giggly and all the things that little girls are. Her Minnie is both vulnerable and strong and she moves between the two so effortlessly.  She shows us the complexity of the teenage mind, with the raging hormones, fearless experimentation, the sense of indestructibility, the immediacy of everything, the self-consciousness and self-doubt, and self-discovery.  She has moments in her relationship with Monroe where she is the little girl, but in the next moment, she&#8217;s taking what she wants.  We see those moments where she has the upper hand, where the power shifts.  We also see these same shifts with her mother.  There are times when she is her mother&#8217;s caretaker.  She is codependent in the way she covers for her mom when her step-dad comes to visit, and we see how her mother would rather be Minnie&#8217;s sister than her mom.  And through it all, Bel Powley is so convincingly believable.  You believe she is that teenage girl.

As Monroe, Alexander Skarsgård was also wonderful.  His portrayal, very importantly, kept the theme from shifting from a movie about the sexual and emotional awakening of a young woman to 102 minutes of the plight of an abused girl.  His three-dimensional portrayal showed someone much more complex.  There&#8217;s no getting around the fact that what Monroe does is wrong and that, as the adult, he should know better and is fully responsible, but I&#8217;ve known a Monroe.  Not the pedophile part, but certainly a person who is always searching for something&#8230;something easy&#8230;.something life-changing&#8230;.something right around the corner, but for whom nothing ever changes.  Monroe is someone who has big dreams and who has big wants, but who has no initiative, no commitment, and no drive to actually make it happen.  He is all dream and all talk, but no action. For lack of a better word, he is pathetic.  

He is a middle-aged man who, I think, gets caught up in the promise and possibilities of youth.  There are times he is very much the 15-year-old boy and at other times he tries to the be the adult he should be, but he fails.  And for Monroe, that&#8217;s the underlying thread&#8230;..he is, for all intent and purposes, a failure.  His life is a shambles behind the facade of the entrepreneur he aspires to be, and we learn that Minnie turns out to be the more adult of the two.  And that&#8217;s the greatness of his performance.  Playing him as something more than simply a predator, as someone who vacillates because he knows what he&#8217;s doing is wrong, but can&#8217;t break it off, keeps the movie focused on Minnie and her self-discovery and not as some poor little girl who should be pitied.

Minnie has sex and expresses all the feelings that I think many girls and women feel.  They did a great job of showing that feeling of crossing a threshold to a new plane.  I totally understood her question about looking different after she lost her virginity.  It&#8217;s such a monumental moment that I think we all want to look different&#8230;we want the mythical glow, the miraculous transition from girl to womanhood, the look that tells the world that we&#8217;re different now.  

As the relationship continues, we see Minnie&#8217;s needs change from the physical to the emotional.  She enjoys the sex with Monroe, but she also wants a different kind of closeness &#8212; a closeness much more intimate.  She wants to know him.  She asks him his favorite color and about his parents, but he is reluctant to share.  She discovers that, as great as it is to feel someone pressed up against you, to experience someone else&#8217;s touch, the connection between two human beings is more than that.  Finally, when he does make a confession, she learns that the fantasy of what you think you want versus the reality of it doesn&#8217;t always match.

We also see Minnie engage in sex with other people and one of the great moments is when, in the course of having sex with a teenage boy and finding it unsatisfactory, she takes matters into her own hands.  She takes control and chases her own pleasures, her own orgasm, much to the chagrin of the young man.  He later tells her that she&#8217;s too passionate for him.  The fact that she likes sex and that she allows herself to enjoy it scares him off. I think it so directly speaks to the stereotype that good girls should be demure, that we (girls) should only enjoy sex because it&#8217;s given to us by the boys, and that if we are assertive in our own needs, something is wrong with us &#8212; that we are &#8216;that kind of girl&#8217;.   This movie tells us all that there is no such thing as &#8216;that kind of girl&#8217;.  It shows us that we are human beings who have the same sexual urges and yearnings as our male counterparts and that it&#8217;s perfectly normal.  It shrugs off the notion that if girls have sex they are sluts and if boys have sex they are studs.

Most importantly, Minnie learns to love herself.  She makes her mistakes and there is no doubt she is heartbroken over many of them, but she comes to understand that she doesn&#8217;t need anyone else to make her happy.  That it&#8217;s not about someone else loving you, but rather about  you loving you.  It is not a lesson without it&#8217;s share of pain, but she comes through it all a wiser young lady.  She finds her own self-worth and we know she&#8217;s going to be okay.  

This is a lesson for young girls and women, alike. I&#8217;m long past being a teenage girl, but much felt familiar.  Looking back, there are some things I did that I have questioned from time to time. This movie was a reminder to let it go, to say it was okay to feel the way I did and do the things I did. I found my other reminder: I don&#8217;t need to rely on others to make me happy. I don&#8217;t need to find my own self-worth in a man. No one can give that to me, but me.  

Sorry for the length and my rambling. 

And now to address other inquiring minds&#8230;.

I didn&#8217;t find the sex gratuitous.  Alex looked great as usual, but I couldn&#8217;t help chuckle a little bit since there was a shower scene (in which he looked amazingly hot with his wet hair), there was a couch (not a chair), and there was him taking her from behind &#8212; all a little reminiscent of Eric Northman.  There were also other sex scenes, but all of them were tastefully done showing nothing more than was necessary (True Blood showed much, much more of him). Editorially, he does make great sex noises.  And his face&#8230;.god, his face!  )



If you read the above, I think it is an extremely well written and fab review  AS fans are so talented 


Eta2: Tku too for all your thoughts on Alex's personal life, and his interviews. Obviously I agreed with some of them but others not so much. Fwiw I think Alex is, like most of us, just trying to do the best he can to enjoy and succeed in life whilst still considering others. Yes, he makes mistakes, who doesn't? I just wish I looked half as good


----------



## BagBerry13

Zola24 said:


> Tku so much for posting all the fan pix of Alex at Way Out West - I lv them
> It's so good also to see him hanging out with his friends  and yes, *Buckeye*, I too was happy to see Fares there, 'all is right in the world'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the link  I lv that vid, and that man, so much - he is perfect
> 
> 
> Tku for your thoughts on Tdoatg, I'm glad you enjoyed it, and it's always good if a movie is 'intense and uncomfortable'. Mission accomplished I think  Eta: I know that my mid-teenage years, which I thought were great fun at the time were anything but, hey though like us all (I think) I survived and I don't regret a moment as it made me the person I am today.
> 
> 
> Eta2: Tku too for all your thoughts on Alex's personal life, and his interviews. Obviously I agreed with some of them but others not so much. Fwiw I think Alex is like most of us just trying to do the best he can to enjoy and succeed in life whilst still considering others. *I just wish I looked half as gorgeous *



So you want to be a man then?


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> So you want to be a man then?



:giggles: I don't care  I just want to be gorgeous


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great reviews. Good to see everyone getting out and about to watch it


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great reviews. Good to see everyone getting out and about to watch it



Yes, it's great to see 'non-professional' reviews that are so full of praise. Also two people I know have seen it twice, and I know you are looking forward to seeing Diary again with your friends, which is the mark of a truly great movie  So even though I don't know if I'll be able to see it I am very happy, not just for Alex, but everyone involved with this movie. At last a movie that shows a female wanting, and initiating, sex without being classed as a ****, but just a normal girl/woman living, and enjoying, her life as best she can


----------



## OHVamp

BuckeyeChicago said:


> But, but, I _do_ know it all!



My mistake. I stand corrected, BC. 

I don't understand the fan competition either. It appears to be common in many fandoms though. The biggest head scratcher to me is when someone can't separate the actor from the role. That's scary and sad.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> Yes, correct, it is how opinions and observations are presented.  We can explore ideas, everyone does not have to agree.  Keeps things interesting.
> 
> I don't know if people here think that he is perfect, but some certainly feel the need to protect him from the slightest hint of a non-complimentary comment.



I think that applies to all the fandoms. Some fans are even that protective that they don't create threads on gossip forums and then there are forums where you can't say anything even slightly negative about a person of interest 



BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Nope, GlamazonD mentioned them first. *For whatever reason.*



^Because I'm a bad person? And about who brought the St Swedes on the board that's a half true. I didn't initially say anything about Gustaf. I just mentioned that Alex isn't born bi-lingual like JK and then someone added GS in the conversation. 

Tbh I don't unerstand what's a problem here? No one protest when Kate Boshworth is slammed here after years of their split. Also there are nasty comments about Alex and comparisons with "a certain other Swede" in JK's and GS's threads so all this complaining sounds a bit hypocrite to me.

Last but not least big thanks everyone for  great comments and reviews. I'm so glad TDOATG is so well accepted. That said I'm sure there are people who are going to see the film just for searching errors and mock Alex.


----------



## BagBerry13

GlamazonD said:


> I think that applies to all the fandoms. Some fans are even that protective that they don't create threads on gossip forums and then there are forums where you can't say anything even slightly negative about a person of interest
> 
> 
> 
> ^Because I'm a bad person? And about who brought the St Swedes on the board that's a half true. *I didn't initially say anything about Gustaf. I just mentioned that Alex isn't born bi-lingual like JK and then someone added GS in the conversation. *
> 
> Tbh I don't unerstand what's a problem here? No one protest when Kate Boshworth is slammed here after years of their split. *Also there are nasty comments about Alex and comparisons with "a certain other Swede" in JK's and GS's threads so all this complaining sounds a bit hypocrite to me.*
> 
> Last but not least big thanks everyone for  great comments and reviews. I'm so glad TDOATG is so well accepted. That said I'm sure there are people who are going to see the film just for searching errors and mock Alex.



Well, you mentioned Joel and Alex's brothers (post #9564) which in my opinion includes Gustaf.

So even though you don't really like Joel and Gustaf you still go in their threads to read there? Sounds like something you hold against those who criticise Alex. Hypocrite much? It seems like you're a bit overprotective for someone who doesn't want to appear stan-ish. How come?


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> I think that applies to all the fandoms. Some fans are even that protective that they don't create threads on gossip forums and then there are forums where you can't say anything even slightly negative about a person of interest
> 
> 
> 
> ^Because I'm a bad person? And about who brought the St Swedes on the board that's a half true. I didn't initially say anything about Gustaf. I just mentioned that Alex isn't born bi-lingual like JK and then someone added GS in the conversation.
> 
> Tbh I don't unerstand what's a problem here? No one protest when Kate Boshworth is slammed here after years of their split. Also there are nasty comments about Alex and comparisons with "a certain other Swede" in JK's and GS's threads so all this complaining sounds a bit hypocrite to me.
> 
> Last but not least big thanks everyone for  great comments and reviews. I'm so glad TDOATG is so well accepted. That said I'm sure there are people who are going to see the film just for searching errors and mock Alex.


No, it really doesn't apply to all "fandoms."   And what you describe sounds like hero worship - no thanks, not interested.


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much, Zola.!!!!!
For me, Alex is perfect with his imperfections.
Someones writes that this thread is for fans and no fans. But, sometimes I don't understand the way Alex is criticised like if they have always the right and the True Truth!
Yes, the love blinds my poor mind!


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, you mentioned Joel and Alex's brothers (post #9564) which in my opinion includes Gustaf.
> 
> So even though you don't really like Joel and Gustaf you still go in their threads to read there? Sounds like something you hold against those who criticise Alex. Hypocrite much? It seems like you're a bit overprotective for someone who doesn't want to appear stan-ish. How come?



As I said earlier my first touch with JK was when his stans started to troll on Alex's forums and Gustaf's fans soon followed. That is sad because Alex fans and his fan sites are very supportive towards Alex's brothers and even Joel.

Who said I don't like them? I like and care them as much as you seem to like Alex or what is your reason to hang out on Alex thread? But if you had to know I "stalked" their PÙBLIC  threads on the PUBLIC forum just out of curiosity and to see and understand what has caused the crudge between the fandoms. Also it's incredibly funny you are calling me out for stannish behaviour and overprotectiviness after your own actions. 

Now, can we finally leave this negativity behind and concentrate on more positive things like how charismatic, talented, handsome and hot Alex is  :giggles:







Source: chrisevansz.tumblr


----------



## Santress

Alex, Fares Fares & Alexander Stocks at *Olssons Vin* (August 14, 2015, Way Out West 2015 Day 2):

Source:  *OlssonsVin* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin

https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589008087903848/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589007847903872/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589007824570541/?type=3&theater

"#reinsta @johanedenstrom DJ @stocks @gthott #wowgbg."

Source:  *davidlotfi* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos. Cripes, let's hope he's not punishing them by spinning Hot Chip.


----------



## cecemarco

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photos. Cripes, let's hope he's not punishing them by spinning Hot Chip.



Finally something I don't agree with you on, HA! I love Hot Chip.


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress. They are


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Alex, Fares Fares & Alexander Stocks at *Olssons Vin* (August 14, 2015, Way Out West 2015 Day 2):
> 
> Source:  *OlssonsVin* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589008087903848/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589007847903872/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589007824570541/?type=3&theater
> 
> "#reinsta @johanedenstrom DJ @stocks @gthott #wowgbg."
> 
> Source:  *davidlotfi* instagram



Thank you Santress for the pics from WOW. Happy to see Alex and Fares together.  
The bromance continues....
also nice to see him with his friends again back in Sweden.  




Zola24 said:


> Here are some more thoughts/review from hsm7



Thanks Zola for posting the great film review, can´t wait to see the film. 
I have read so much good stuff about this film. So happy for Alex. 
He is such a good actor, not just a pretty face.  
I hope more people will see him now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> Thank you so much, Zola.!!!!!
> For me, Alex is perfect with his imperfections.
> *Someones writes that this thread is for fans and no fans.* But, sometimes I don't understand the way Alex is criticised like if they have always the right and the True Truth!
> Yes, the love blinds my poor mind!



This, as I have been reminded by the moderators, is not a fan forum, it is a gossip and news forum for Alex.



Santress said:


> Alex, Fares Fares & Alexander Stocks at *Olssons Vin* (August 14, 2015, Way Out West 2015 Day 2):
> 
> Source:  *OlssonsVin* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589008087903848/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589007847903872/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/olssonsvin...0.1439739311./589007824570541/?type=3&theater
> 
> "#reinsta @johanedenstrom DJ @stocks @gthott #wowgbg."
> 
> Source:  *davidlotfi* instagram



Nice pics of Alex and Fares. And I spot Siggi Hilmarsson as well.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photos. Cripes, let's hope he's not punishing them by spinning Hot Chip.



You know he had throw some Hot Chip in there somewhere!


Preliminary box office this weekend for DOATG:

SPC&#8217;s _The Diary Of A Teenage Girl_  grossed $112,387 in 22 theaters (up from 4 last week), averaging  $5,109. Its opening weekend, the Sundance &#8217;15 title grossed $54,525,  averaging $13,631. The feature will continue to expand into September.

*The Diary Of A Teenage Girl *(Sony Pictures Classics) Week 2 [22 Theaters] Weekend $112,387, Average $5,109, Cume *$194,781*


http://deadline.com/2015/08/special...s-america-bows-ok-in-slow-weekend-1201500003/


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much, BuckeyeChicago for the info. about DOATG.
Also, I wil trie to remember that this it´s a "gossip and news forum for Alex":salute: My apologies.


----------



## GlamazonD

cecemarco said:


> Finally something I don't agree with you on, HA! I love Hot Chip.



I'm more into rock/metal but I'm open to all genres from classical music to progressive metal and everything between. I was surprised though that Hot Chips was'n nearly as bad as I expected and they make interesting videos. That said I'm not sure if I could take the whole 1,5 h set in the live concert though at festivals gigs are usually much shorter. Of course I'd be extremely happy if it turns out thar Alex is a secret AÌC fan boy 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> This, as I have been reminded by the moderators, is not a fan forum, it is a gossip and news forum for Alex.



^EXACTLY! And if bashing and slandering Alex's lady friends is allowed, occasional less complimentary comments about his male colleagues, friends and famous siblings should be accepted as well without getting a victim of witch-hunt 





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Nice pics of Alex and Fares. And I spot Siggi Hilmarsson as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You know he had throw some Hot Chip in there somewhere!
> 
> 
> Preliminary box office this weekend for DOATG:
> 
> SPC&#8217;s _The Diary Of A Teenage Girl_  grossed $112,387 in 22 theaters (up from 4 last week), averaging  $5,109. Its opening weekend, the Sundance &#8217;15 title grossed $54,525,  averaging $13,631. The feature will continue to expand into September.
> 
> *The Diary Of A Teenage Girl *(Sony Pictures Classics) Week 2 [22 Theaters] Weekend $112,387, Average $5,109, Cume *$194,781*
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/08/special...s-america-bows-ok-in-slow-weekend-1201500003/



Thank you for the new pictures, links and information


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Not sure I understand the adamant tone in that post. I read back quite a few pages and didn't see anywhere I would classify as a "witch hunt".


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Not sure I understand the adamant tone in that post. I read back quite a few pages and didn't see anywhere I would classify as a "witch hunt".



Because anyone who disagrees with a view/someone's agenda is somehow appearing with torches and pitchforks.  I honestly don't give a rat's rear end about what people want to insist Alex thinks/believes/looks good in/intended to come across in any given situation unless a certain clothing item with a finned aquatic creature comes up. Them's fightin' words....:boxing:


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Because anyone who disagrees with a view/someone's agenda is somehow appearing with torches and pitchforks.  I honestly don't give a rat's rear end about what people want to insist Alex thinks/believes/looks good in/intended to come across in any given situation unless a certain clothing item with a finned aquatic creature comes up. Them's fightin' words....:boxing:



You know, Squirrel, my English isn't that good. Did you mean this one? 

View attachment 3100686


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> You know, Squirrel, my English isn't that good. Did you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 3100686





I should add, I wouldn't hate that thing so much if I thought he was trying to be ironic by wearing it, but look at that %$! hair he has in that era, and you know he wasn't that clued in.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> I should add, I wouldn't hate that thing so much if I thought he was trying to be ironic by wearing it, but look at that %$! hair he has in that era, and you know he wasn't that clued in.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Not sure I understand the adamant tone in that post. I read back quite a few pages and didn't see anywhere I would classify as a "witch hunt".



Well, I'm still feeling Darth Vader's cold breath on my neck but witch hunt was kind of MY feelings about some reactions to my jk/gs comment + reference to the "moyergate" which somene mentioned earlier. Maybe that was a bit of an exaggeration and obviouly a (bad) joke, that's why a smiley face in the end of the line. My apologies if I read you wrong 

Btw, would someone mind to tell me when this "moyergate" happened? It would be interesting to see the reactions and comments at the time. Thank you in advance  :help:



[/QUOTE]



scaredsquirrel said:


> Because anyone who disagrees with a view/someone's agenda is somehow appearing with torches and pitchforks.  I honestly don't give a rat's rear end about what people want to insist Alex thinks/believes/looks good in/intended to come across in any given situation unless a certain clothing item with a finned aquatic creature comes up. Them's fightin' words....:boxing:



Don't worry, I got a memo. St Swedes aka Joel K, Alex's bros, his fellow male actors, male cast mates etc are above criticism, especially if they are favorites of tpf regulars *peace*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I should add, I wouldn't hate that thing so much if I thought he was trying to be ironic by wearing it, but look at that %$! hair he has in that era, and you know he wasn't that clued in.



His fashion choices during this period were especially, hmm, interesting, let's put it that way. 
I know they way he dresses is now is much more simple, and yes, boring. But then I look back at this, and that hideous camo/headband pic and then think, maybe boring's not so bad! 



GlamazonD said:


> Well, I'm still feeling Darth Vader's cold breath on my neck but witch hunt was kind of MY feelings about some reactions to my jk/gs comment + reference to the "moyergate" which somene mentioned earlier. Maybe that was a bit of an exaggeration and obviouly a (bad) joke, that's why a smiley face in the end of the line. My apologies if I read you wrong
> 
> *Btw, would someone mind to tell me when this "moyergate" happened? It would be interesting to see the reactions and comments at the time.* Thank you in advance  :help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I got a memo. St Swedes aka Joel K, Alex's bros, his fellow  male actors, male cast mates etc are above criticism, especially if  they are favorites of tpf regulars *peace*




The stuff with Moyer was ongoing during TB. It wasn't a big thing, it'd just rear its head every so often. Though we did have people at the end of S6, beginning of S7 who were convinced that Anna and Stephen hated Alex and were trying to to undermine Alex and Eric Northman.
ETA: Some of the Moyer stuff was more on TB pages than specific fan pages.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> His expressions during this are worth many, many gifs.



It's not _exactly_ what you wanted, but so many expressions 















sikanapanele




Santress said:


> Alex, Fares Fares & Alexander Stocks at Olssons Vin (August 14, 2015, Way Out West 2015 Day 2):



Tku so much for the fab photos  Alex always seems at his happiest and most relaxed when he's home in Sweden, 'back amongst his people', lol. His smile really lights up his face  and frick, that arm porn 




RedTopsy said:


> Thank you Santress for the pics from WOW. Happy to see Alex and Fares together.
> The bromance continues....:'beat:
> also nice to see him with his friends again back in Sweden.
> 
> Thanks Zola for posting the *great film review, can´t wait to see the film.*
> *I have read so much good stuff about this film. So happy for Alex.
> He is such a good actor, not just a pretty face.
> I hope more people will see him now.*  'balloon:



Yes, we know Alex is a great actor and hopefully Tdoatg will at last convince people that he is more than just 'Eric Northman'. (As an aside I noticed that 'thejohncarterfiles'(?) is now more enthusiastic about Alex's ability to play Tarzan). So yes, I really hope Tdoatg gets the success it deserves too 




scaredsquirrel said:


> 'pokey'bagslap'
> 
> I should add, I wouldn't hate that thing so much if I thought he was trying to be ironic by wearing it, but look at that %$! hair he has in that era, and you know he wasn't that clued in.



Haha, so glad you haven't got access to my old photos when I thought I looked sooo hot :shame: And hey, I lv that photo of Alex, I'd still hit on him


----------



## Ms Kiah

GlamazonD said:


> Don't worry, I got a memo. St Swedes aka Joel K, Alex's bros, his fellow male actors, male cast mates etc are above criticism, especially if they are favorites of tpf regulars *peace*



Since you've described yourself as a mere "casual lurker" maybe you're not all that familiar with the Joel and Gustaf threads. Joel was called out for dating a famewhore like Olivia Munn, his smoking, his choice of certain ultra Hollywood roles. Hell, I always post about his drug use. 

Gustaf has been called out on his arrogance plenty of times. 

It's really only in the Alex thread where the narrative has been set that you cannot speak ill of who he dates or anything remotely approaching criticism of him. If you want to talk about the St. Swede of PF it's Alex, not Joel or Gustaf.  

The earlier Alex threads were more interesting with a variety of posters sharing their opinions of him. I learned a lot as I was reading those threads from around 2010-2011. 

Less people seem to be participating now due to lack of interest or being run off by the so called "leaders" of the thread.


----------



## RedTopsy

Ms Kiah said:


> Since you've described yourself as a mere "casual lurker" maybe you're not all that familiar with the Joel and Gustaf threads. Joel was called out for dating a famewhore like Olivia Munn, his smoking, his choice of certain ultra Hollywood roles. Hell, I always post about his drug use.
> 
> Gustaf has been called out on his arrogance plenty of times.
> 
> It's really only in the Alex thread where the narrative has been set that you cannot speak ill of who he dates or anything remotely approaching criticism of him. If you want to talk about the St. Swede of PF it's Alex, not Joel or Gustaf.
> 
> The earlier Alex threads were more interesting with a variety of posters sharing their opinions of him. I learned a lot as I was reading those threads from around 2010-2011.
> 
> Less people seem to be participating now due to lack of interest or being run off by the so called "leaders" of the thread.




I don´t get your point here. You and other posters here at tpf are
constantly criticizing Alex both in his thread and with nasty comments 
in the "St Swedes" threads. 
What is then the problem? 
Are you expecting everyone to agree with you ??? 
Of course you are going to get contradictory views on your posts.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> Since you've described yourself as *a mere "casual lurker" *maybe you're not all that familiar with the Joel and Gustaf threads. Joel was called out for dating a famewhore like Olivia Munn, his smoking, his choice of certain ultra Hollywood roles. Hell, I always post about his drug use.
> 
> Gustaf has been called out on his arrogance plenty of times.
> 
> It's really only in the Alex thread where the narrative has been set that you cannot speak ill of who he dates or anything remotely approaching criticism of him. If you want to talk about the St. Swede of PF it's Alex, not Joel or Gustaf.
> 
> The earlier Alex threads were more interesting with a variety of posters sharing their opinions of him. I learned a lot as I was reading those threads from around 2010-2011.
> 
> Less people seem to be participating now due to lack of interest or being run off by the so called "leaders" of the thread.



My exact thoughts! For someone who's posting here for only like 5 minutes and no knowledge of the thread's history there are strong opinions on who are the bad guys in the thread and throwing the entire fandom's behaviour they've read about somewhere else in one bucket. Otherwise they would know that 5 years ago I definitely wasn't a Joel supporter. Where are the people chiming in "You can't generalise like that" when you need them?
And some people really need a sense of humour.



RedTopsy said:


> I don´t get your point here. You and other posters here at tpf are
> constantly criticizing Alex both in his thread and with nasty comments
> in the "St Swedes" threads.
> What is then the problem?
> Are you expecting everyone to agree with you ???
> Of course you are going to get contradictory views on your posts.



Gosh, we're not one big happy family. This is not Disney.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> *It's not exactly what you wanted, *but so many expressions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sikanapanele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku so much for the fab photos  Alex always seems at his happiest and most relaxed when he's home in Sweden, 'back amongst his people', lol. His smile really lights up his face  and frick, that arm porn
> 
> Yes, we know Alex is a great actor and hopefully Tdoatg will at last convince people that he is more than just 'Eric Northman'.* (As an aside I noticed that 'thejohncarterfiles'(?) is now more enthusiastic about Alex's ability to play Tarzan).* So yes, I really hope Tdoatg gets the success it deserves too
> 
> Haha, so glad you haven't got access to my old photos when I thought I looked sooo hot  And hey, I lv that photo of Alex, I'd still hit on him



His lips are very distracting in this gif set. 

The John Carter Files mod has become more supportive of Alex as Tarzan. Though he, and some other commenters, would have picked Cavill. No, just no, to Cavill.

http://thejohncarterfiles.com/

I'll note that it's not as if this site is the be all/end all of ERB fandom, I don't even know how many views it gets. And the reality is, even though ERB and his works still have popularity, just gearing Tarzan toward them isn't going to lead to a successful movie. Some of the fans don't seem to realize that.



BagBerry13 said:


> My exact thoughts! For someone who's posting here for only like 5 minutes and no knowledge of the thread's history there are strong opinions on who are the bad guys in the thread and throwing the entire fandom's behaviour they've read about somewhere else in one bucket. Otherwise they would know that 5 years ago I definitely wasn't a Joel supporter. Where are the people chiming in "You can't generalise like that" when you need them?
> 
> 
> 
> *Gosh, we're not one big happy family. This is not Disney.*



Sooo, no group hugs, singing Kumbaya and this?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Zola24 said:


> Haha, so glad you haven't got access to my old photos when I thought I looked sooo hot :shame: And hey, I lv that photo of Alex, I'd still hit on him



  Kurt Cobain's ghost just appeared - he'd like his hair back.  That was not one of Alex's finer eras...



Ms Kiah said:


> Since you've described yourself as a mere "casual lurker" maybe you're not all that familiar with the Joel and Gustaf threads. Joel was called out for dating a famewhore like Olivia Munn, his smoking, his choice of certain ultra Hollywood roles. Hell, I always post about his drug use.
> 
> Gustaf has been called out on his arrogance plenty of times.
> 
> It's really only in the Alex thread where the narrative has been set that you cannot speak ill of who he dates or anything remotely approaching criticism of him. If you want to talk about the St. Swede of PF it's Alex, not Joel or Gustaf.
> 
> The earlier Alex threads were more interesting with a variety of posters sharing their opinions of him. I learned a lot as I was reading those threads from around 2010-2011.
> 
> Less people seem to be participating now due to lack of interest or being run off by the so called "leaders" of the thread.



I have to agree that the other Swedes get pretty hard hit - most of us have mocked Joel in particular for all the things Ms Kiah points out.  Alex gets defended more actively, and since I doubt the real-life Alex cares much, it can seem over the top because he also gets way more praise than everyone else as well.  Re the good old days, as a repeat offender poster (geezus, I was posting like 50 times a day back then, the thread moved so fast), it was far more fractious and contentious, particularly with a lot of posters wanting to control the narrative. The thread has slowed down tremendously because a) there's not a lot of new to discover about him (hence our boredom with most of his interviews - he can't reinvent his history, nor should he have to, but it's not fresh anymore) b) he's got more visible parts and more carefully planned publicity around those movies which can be feast or famine and c) people move on.  A lot of us oldtimers drop in to browse or catch up on PM with other posters, not because there's so much action on this thread anymore.  If anyone is 'run off' by today's posters, I invite you to go back to the 2009/2010 threads.  That was a gladiator ring.  Comments on the Bos were nothing compared to his five minutes with ERW.  He's also underground for a lot more time, so he isn't really the type of individual who gets 'followed' as actively.  

Sometimes it feels like people are seeking affirmation rather than offering a view - and if they don't get it, they're being 'attacked' or 'beaten up', when in reality, there's a lot of takes on any one of the tPF threads.  and we misinterpret each other.  I like my celebs with a healthy dose of side-eye, but I know that's not everyone, and there's a lot of love and snark to go around on this thread, you can choose to see what you want.


----------



## Ms Kiah

RedTopsy said:


> I don´t get your point here. You and other posters here at tpf are constantly criticizing Alex both in his thread and with nasty comments in the "St Swedes" threads. What is then the problem? *Are you expecting everyone to agree with you ??? Of course you are going to get contradictory views on your posts.*



Nope. 



BagBerry13 said:


> My exact thoughts! For someone who's posting here for only like 5 minutes and no knowledge of the thread's history there are strong opinions on who are the bad guys in the thread and throwing the entire fandom's behaviour they've read about somewhere else in one bucket. Otherwise they would know that 5 years ago I definitely wasn't a Joel supporter. Where are the people chiming in "You can't generalise like that" when you need them? And some people really need a sense of humour.
> 
> Gosh, we're not one big happy family. This is not Disney.



I also don't see as much sanctimony in the other threads which make for better discussions. If someone believed that Joel had a one nighter with Watermelon Boobs nobody is losing their **** over it. Like OMG, he would never! How dare you! Most peeps would be like, uh yeah maybe. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> I have to agree that the other Swedes get pretty hard hit - most of us have mocked Joel in particular for all the things Ms Kiah points out.  Alex gets defended more actively, and since I doubt the real-life Alex cares much, it can seem over the top because he also gets way more praise than everyone else as well.  Re the good old days, as a repeat offender poster (geezus, I was posting like 50 times a day back then, the thread moved so fast), it was far more fractious and contentious, particularly with a lot of posters wanting to control the narrative. The thread has slowed down tremendously because a) there's not a lot of new to discover about him (hence our boredom with most of his interviews - he can't reinvent his history, nor should he have to, but it's not fresh anymore) b) he's got more visible parts and more carefully planned publicity around those movies which can be feast or famine and c) people move on. * A lot of us oldtimers drop in to browse or catch up on PM with other posters, not because there's so much action on this thread anymore.  If anyone is 'run off' by today's posters, I invite you to go back to the 2009/2010 threads.  That was a gladiator ring.  Comments on the Bos were nothing compared to his five minutes with ERW. * He's also underground for a lot more time, so he isn't really the type of individual who gets 'followed' as actively.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like people are seeking affirmation rather than offering a view - and if they don't get it, they're being 'attacked' or 'beaten up', when in reality, there's a lot of takes on any one of the tPF threads.  and we misinterpret each other.  I like my celebs with a healthy dose of side-eye, but I know that's not everyone, and there's a lot of love and snark to go around on this thread, you can choose to see what you want.



I was lectured that I can never bring up Kate Bosworth in this thread but I agree. When I went back and read the earlier threads on Alex during the time of ERW & Beige, it reflects some of my current feelings about him. He and his fans present him one way but he appears to be the opposite with some of his private associations.

I was attacked personally by certain people but they edited their posts. I get your point though. 

I think what's surprising is the number of pms I get versus what's actually posted in the thread now. People are intimidated by the "leaders" and it's disappointing because there's a lot to talk about where Alex is concerned but the narrative is clear.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^but that goes to my speed of the thread turnover comment.  When the thread had literally 15 - 20 pages of posting every day, posters didn't sit with a post, dwell on it, determine it was pointed at offending them and feel like they had to lash out in return (or if they did, it got moved past mighty fast).  There just isn't enough to talk about with him now unless he does something dramatic (hello Lady Miss Libido) to get that kind of turn anymore.  That's what makes things feel like pronouncements, not opinions, and I have no idea why people choose to be intimidated, but if you're going to bring it, you'll possibly get something back as a view in return.  I wouldn't let that stop me, but I can see it might do with others.  However, it really feels like the inertia is he's just...not doing as much to talk about.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ms Kiah said:


> Nope.
> 
> I also don't see as much sanctimony in the other threads which make for better discussions. *If someone believed that Joel had a one nighter with Watermelon Boobs nobody is losing their sh*t over it. *Like OMG, he would never! How dare you! Most peeps would be like, uh yeah maybe.
> 
> I was lectured that I can never bring up Kate Bosworth in this thread but I agree. When I went back and read the earlier threads on Alex during the time of ERW & Beige, it reflects some of my current feelings about him. He and his fans present him one way but he appears to be the opposite with some of his private associations.
> 
> I was attacked personally by certain people but they edited their posts. I get your point though.
> 
> I think what's surprising is the number of pms I get versus what's actually posted in the thread now. People are intimidated by the "leaders" and it's disappointing because there's a lot to talk about where Alex is concerned but the narrative is clear.



Why, that totally happened. Joel was the kind of guy back then. But it seems he has matured since then, is going more for the monogamous relationship. Soon there will be Kinnababies. 
But I get what you're saying. The fun got sucked out a bit here. No one's making any jokes anymore because no one gets them.

*ETA:* *Squirrel*, if you're in London in September, hit me up.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> His lips are very distracting in this gif set.
> 
> The John Carter Files mod has become more supportive of Alex as Tarzan. Though he, and some other commenters, would have picked Cavill. No, just no, to Cavill.
> 
> http://thejohncarterfiles.com/
> 
> I'll note that it's not as if this site is the be all/end all of ERB fandom, I don't even know how many views it gets. And the reality is, even though ERB and his works still have popularity, just gearing Tarzan toward them isn't going to lead to a successful movie. Some of the fans don't seem to realize that.



Yes, very distracting 

Hey, hey, don't go knocking the Cavill  

Tku for the link it's been a while since I've visited there, tho I did lol at one of the introductions to a topic I clicked on, '....all actors say the character's intriguing and the director fantastic' 

I have no idea about the ERB fandom as I've never enjoyed the Tarzan stories, nor the spinoffs, which is why I've never commented on tjcf's website as I just don't know enough about the genre.




scaredsquirrel said:


> D  Kurt Cobain's ghost just appeared - he'd like his hair back.  That was not one of Alex's finer eras...
> 
> I have to agree that the other Swedes get pretty hard hit - most of us have mocked Joel in particular for all the things Ms Kiah points out.  Alex gets defended more actively, and since I doubt the real-life Alex cares much, it can seem over the top because he also gets way more praise than everyone else as well.  Re the good old days, as a repeat offender poster (geezus, I was posting like 50 times a day back then, the thread moved so fast), it was far more fractious and contentious, particularly with a lot of posters wanting to control the narrative. The thread has slowed down tremendously because a) there's not a lot of new to discover about him (hence our boredom with most of his interviews - he can't reinvent his history, nor should he have to, but it's not fresh anymore) b) he's got more visible parts and more carefully planned publicity around those movies which can be feast or famine and c) people move on.  A lot of us oldtimers drop in to browse or catch up on PM with other posters, not because there's so much action on this thread anymore.  If anyone is 'run off' by today's posters, I invite you to go back to the 2009/2010 threads.  That was a gladiator ring.  Comments on the Bos were nothing compared to his five minutes with ERW.  He's also underground for a lot more time, so he isn't really the type of individual who gets 'followed' as actively.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like people are seeking affirmation rather than offering a view - and if they don't get it, they're being 'attacked' or 'beaten up', when in reality, there's a lot of takes on any one of the tPF threads.  and we misinterpret each other.  I like my celebs with a healthy dose of side-eye, but I know that's not everyone, and there's a lot of love and snark to go around on this thread, you can choose to see what you want.



You won't be surprised that I like/d Cobain too - the blonder and scruffier the better :giggles:

Perfect summary of the AS thread  For myself, I just (mostly,lol) ignore what I don't like and comment on what I do 




Ms Kiah said:


> Nope.
> 
> I also don't see as much sanctimony in the other threads which make for better discussions. If someone believed that Joel had a one nighter with Watermelon Boobs nobody is losing their **** over it. Like OMG, he would never! How dare you! Most peeps would be like, uh yeah maybe.
> 
> I was lectured that I can never bring up Kate Bosworth in this thread but I agree. When I went back and read the earlier threads on Alex during the time of ERW & Beige, it reflects some of my current feelings about him. He and his fans present him one way but he appears to be the opposite with some of his private associations.
> 
> I was attacked personally by certain people but they edited their posts. I get your point though.
> 
> I think what's surprising is the number of pms I get versus what's actually posted in the thread now. People are intimidated by the "leaders" and it's disappointing because there's a lot to talk about where Alex is concerned but the narrative is clear.



I don't think anyone on here considers Alex eligible for sainthood, lol, and everyone is welcome to post their views - agree to disagree 'n all that. 

I'm very sorry if you got personally attacked as that is not right at all. As for your pms, I think, you can report/flag them for the mods *hugs



Eta: *Squirrel*, I totally agree with you re the speed of the thread affecting how comments are perceived. Sometimes it moves so fast I think there's no point in going back pages just to make a comment on a post, and other times when my post is left hanging, I'm glad when 2 hours has passed so I can no longer rephrase and correct my English. Frick, I've even corrected punctuation!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^but that goes to my speed of the thread turnover comment.  When the thread had literally 15 - 20 pages of posting every day, posters didn't sit with a post, dwell on it, determine it was pointed at offending them and feel like they had to lash out in return (or if they did, it got moved past mighty fast).  *There just isn't enough to talk about with him now unless he does something dramatic *(hello Lady Miss Libido) to get that kind of turn anymore.  That's what makes things feel like pronouncements, not opinions, and *I have no idea why people choose to be intimidated, but if you're going to bring it, you'll possibly get something back as a view in return.*  I wouldn't let that stop me, but I can see it might do with others.  However, it really feels like the inertia is he's just...not doing as much to talk about.




We're talking more about us as a fandom than about him. 
And six years into his TB breakthrough this doesn't really surprise me. I'm surprised I've lasted this long in this fandom, because most of my fandoms die out within a couple of years.
So I think some of the reduction of number of regular commenters is normal, many have moved on.

As for the perceived intimidation, this isn't a belief unique to fandoms, but what Squirrel says is correct, you can state your view, but there will be pushback. Is repeated pushback intimidation, or just the reality that in the opinion you stated you may be in the minority on this board? Your perception is your perception. 
Again, I don't think some of push back of criticism of him isn't because he's being criticized, it's the way he's criticized combined with perceptions of the commenter who is criticizing him.

Watermelon Boobs?

ETA: Cavill. Sorry, he just bores me. I think he lacks big screen charisma, and wouldn't have been a good Tarzan, for a variety of reasons, not just because he lacks charisma.
As for the books, I didn't mind them. Though you really don't need to go past book four or five.


----------



## GlamazonD

Ms Kiah said:


> Since you've described yourself as a mere "casual lurker" maybe you're not all that familiar with the Joel and Gustaf threads. Joel was called out for dating a famewhore like Olivia Munn, his smoking, his choice of certain ultra Hollywood roles. Hell, I always post about his drug use.
> 
> Gustaf has been called out on his arrogance plenty of times.
> 
> It's really only in the Alex thread where the narrative has been set that you cannot speak ill of who he dates or anything remotely approaching criticism of him. If you want to talk about the St. Swede of PF it's Alex, not Joel or Gustaf.
> 
> The earlier Alex threads were more interesting with a variety of posters sharing their opinions of him. I learned a lot as I was reading those threads from around 2010-2011.
> 
> Less people seem to be participating now due to lack of interest or being run off by the so called*"leaders"* of the thread.



Well I'm not that interested in the St Swedes that I'm going to read over 3000 comments in his thread but every time I've visited on tpf I read nasty comments about Alex but heyyy maybe they are just those "jokes" newbies don't get..

Why complain about the "leaders"? To me it seems that the leaders of this thread are in your and St Swedes' corner 



RedTopsy said:


> I don´t get your point here. You and other posters here at tpf are
> constantly criticizing Alex both in his thread and with nasty comments
> in the "St Swedes" threads.
> What is then the problem?
> Are you expecting everyone to agree with you ???
> Of course you are going to get contradictory views on your posts.



But don't you know this is not Disney!? Can you imagine? I'm so happy bagberry revealed that to us silly Askars fan girls 

Btw I don't think that any critic about Alex has ever caused this much feedback am I right? Tnx SkarsGod (Alex) I didn't speak out of my mind about Moyer. Just kidding.. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think people have the Virgin/Wh*re attitude to tPF. One year we're too apparently harsh, too critical and being nailed to the cross _(take us down, somebody needs the wood!)_ The next it's for being too saintly, allowing no criticism. 

Which just goes to show IMO, that attitudes elsewhere, like here, change over time. 'Taint no thang,but a flea on the butt of fandom. Pointing it out only acts as an irritant though. Times change, attitudes too. That's...life.   Well not real life - just a microcosm of it, for one actor, on one thread on a huge forum in the big wide world 

(ETA) This focus on Bag strikes me as unfair. Bag and I don't always agree but her posts are as worthy of discussion as the next posters (and often she makes some good points) But I like spirited discussion,* as do others*, If I don't agree with an opinion, I'll certainly state mine. That's kind of the nature of the place .


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think people have the Virgin/Wh*re attitude to tPF. One year we're too apparently harsh, too critical and being nailed to the cross _(take us down, somebody needs the wood!)_ The next it's for being too saintly, allowing no criticism.
> 
> Which just goes to show IMO, that attitudes elsewhere, like here, change over time. 'Taint no thang,but a flea on the butt of fandom. Pointing it out only acts as an irritant though. Times change, attitudes too. That's...life.   Well not real life - just a microcosm of it, for one actor, on one thread on a huge forum in the big wide world
> 
> (ETA) This focus on Bag strikes me as unfair. Bag and I don't always agree but her posts are as worthy of discussion as the next posters (and often she makes some good points) But I like spirited discussion,* as do others*, If I don't agree with an opinion, I'll certainly state mine. That's kind of the nature of the place .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think people have the Virgin/Wh*re attitude to tPF. One year we're too apparently harsh, too critical and being nailed to the cross _(take us down, somebody needs the wood!)_ The next it's for being too saintly, allowing no criticism.
> 
> Which just goes to show IMO, that attitudes elsewhere, like here, change over time. 'Taint no thang,but a flea on the* butt of fandom.* Pointing it out only acts as an irritant though. Times change, attitudes too. That's...life.   Well not real life - just a microcosm of it, for one actor, on one thread on a huge forum in the big wide world
> 
> (ETA) *This focus on Bag strikes me as unfair. *Bag and I don't always agree but her posts are as worthy of discussion as the next posters (and often she makes some good points) But I like spirited discussion,* as do others*, If I don't agree with an opinion, I'll certainly state mine. That's kind of the nature of the place .



Are you saying I'm a butthead? 


I also don't always agree with Bag, and she doesn't with me, but she does bring other things to the discussion, plus she's got excellent gif sense . But she's also one of the long time regulars who does seem to get singled out at times, probably because it's easier to focus on when she's critical of him than when she's not.
We're going to write things that other people aren't going to agree with, this is what happens, in real life and the internet. 
We'll snark, whine, complain, push back, etc. And then we'll have some mojitos and chocolate and move on.


----------



## a_sussan

Did someone say mojitos?


----------



## Henares

Thank you Zola for the gifs!
I hope you like this one
Source: jonnyandthekits


----------



## scaredsquirrel

a_sussan said:


> Did someone say mojitos?



 I could use a drink...or three.


----------



## Zola24

Haha *Henares*, tku I was forgetting that one  Pretty much how Alex would react if he saw the **** we write on here :giggles:






jonnyandthekits

*Group hug*


----------



## Henares

Ha, ha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I could use a drink...or three.



Same here. My friend, who was a personal trainer, is developing a workout routine for me. Today's session, as they all are, was torture, though I'm sure that it's beneficial in some way.
Maybe I should drink during the workout, maybe they'd be less boring that way?




Zola24 said:


> Haha *Henares*, tku I was forgetting that one  Pretty much how Alex would react if he saw the **** we write on here :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyandthekits
> 
> *Group hug*



Yes, that would be about it, every facial tic he has, all at once.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think people have the Virgin/Wh*re attitude to tPF. One year we're too apparently harsh, too critical and being nailed to the cross _(take us down, somebody needs the wood!)_ The next it's for being too saintly, allowing no criticism.
> 
> Which just goes to show IMO, that attitudes elsewhere, like here, change over time. 'Taint no thang,but a flea on the butt of fandom. Pointing it out only acts as an irritant though. Times change, attitudes too. That's...life.   Well not real life - just a microcosm of it, for one actor, on one thread on a huge forum in the big wide world
> 
> (ETA) *This focus on Bag strikes me as unfair.*Bag and I don't always agree but her posts are as worthy of discussion as the next posters (and often she makes some good points) But I like spirited discussion,* as do others*, If I don't agree with an opinion, I'll certainly state mine. That's kind of the nature of the place .



First things first. No I'm not after Bag or anyone here. I just found her Disney comment arrogant and that wasn't her first "holierthanyou" attempt to educate less blessed people here But I understand, you are long time forum buddies and all that. 

However, I'm glad that my slight critic of the "St swedes" has prompted so many long posts, explanations and defense statements but I strongly feel that my point is still lost from almost everyone. 

No one needs to tell me this is a gossip forum when all the celebrity threads are under the _Celebrity news and gossip_ header. This is by far one of the nicest gossip forum I've seen. Mods obviously do their jobs. I understand critic and speculations about celebrities private lives on gossip forums. Every woman, me included (and some men) love to gossip every now and then but I don't get this nastiness and hostility between fandoms. I see so much reflections from True Blood discussion boards here and not in a good way. Also almost the total lack of criticism of the other TB actors on tpf is at least a bit suspicious, don't yo think? But I'm glad that Alex fans haven't gone there, mud slinging I mean. 

I think that the biggest difference between us newbies/lurkers and tpf old timers is that we see things differently and from the different sides. As a newbie I see everything from the distance and outside and you long timers see things near and inside. 

Thank you for a warm welcome and answers everyone


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It doesn't matter if Bag and I are "forum buddies" as you say. Since you seemed to have lurked here and "know" (or think you do) all the personalities, then you'd also know that neither Bag or I have been restrained in being critical of each other's posts. Brutal, even.  But so what? I agree with her on other threads on the forum. This is just one subject in a sea of them, and maybe tomorrow we'll agree here too. 

I don't think your point on the "St Swedes" as you say was lost. Just that few agreed with you - that's a point of difference.

Not really sure what you're getting at with the_ "Also almost the total lack of criticism of the other TB actors on tpf is at least a bit suspicious, don't yo think?"_  No I don't.  And you must have missed the comments about Joe Manganiello, about the reception Alex got at Comic Con or PaleyFest and the discussion about the reaction of the other actors.  But mostly I think it didn't happen to a great degree because aside from those things, the cast seem to get on great and supported each other. Even Mangy is good for a laugh. 

I think that the biggest difference between the newbies/lurkers and tpf regulars is that regulars are willing to wait and see if new posters are here to be divisive or deride, or to contribute to the conversation. And then there are newbies that aren't really new at all. 

And too often this descends into a conversation about actual posters on the thread, rather than the conversation at hand. And that for me is


----------



## RedTopsy

Well, I have been posting on this forum for some years now, but
since I´ve now been told here that I seem to incorrectly think this is a Disney forum
I will have to protest by stubbornly bring some Disneyfeeling in here anyway,
I just can´t help myself. 
_and sometimes but just sometimes...this forum really needs 
some Disneyfeeling....  _ 








emilydoesdisney.tumblr


----------



## BagBerry13

All I'm wondering is how you guys can still walk with your panties in such a twist.


----------



## Swanky

Again..... also remember to discuss the CELEB, not the MEMBER. 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A couple of things. . .
> 1} this is NOT a "fan forum" as someone claims.  ALL opinions are welcome provided they are about the celeb and not the member
> 2} FYI, mods can see what you edited out, be cognizant about being respectful to members always, or don't post here.
> 3} if you read an offensive post, please REPORT it immediately then promptly ignore it.


----------



## Henares

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=947678445291931&id=385344028192045

Good night!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's DJ'ing and keeping time with hula hoops? Lol. You do you Alex.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for all the updates.

A new photo of Alex at the *SAG Foundations* Conversations Screening of *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (July 2015):

Sources: * LukeFontana* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> All I'm wondering is how you guys can still walk with your panties in such a twist.



Mind over matter! Also, thongs!  



FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's DJ'ing and keeping time with hula hoops? Lol. You do you Alex.



He's *such* a dork! I think the green bow tie is a nice touch and should become a normal part of his wardrobe.


----------



## Kitkath70

There's some chatter on Alexa's TFS thread about a possible fight/breakup.  I'm not putting much stock in this because he seems really happy.  But it was strange that she didn't go to Sweden with him. She's back in NYC now. We'll see where he pops up, especially with his Birthday next week.

X


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> There's some chatter on Alexa's TFS thread about a possible fight/breakup.  I'm not putting much stock in this because he seems really happy.  But it was strange that she didn't go to Sweden with him. She's back in NYC now. We'll see where he pops up, especially with his Birthday next week.



Hmmm...not out of the realm of possibility but in the photos of both of them recently (just had a peek at AC's instagram) they look happy with their friends. We'll see what this coming week brings I guess


----------



## Kitkath70

Plus one of her friends was celebrating his birthday on the trip. So I wouldn't put it past them to each hang out with their own friends.  It's not everyday that Keith flies have way around the globe to hang in Sweden.  I actually like that they seem to keep their independence.  One thing that drove me crazy about KB is that she is a stage 5 clingon.  Seems to dump her friends for her boyfriends/ husband. 
Anyway thought I'd pass on the latest gossip rumblings.


----------



## GlamazonD

RedTopsy said:


> Well, I have been posting on this forum for some years now, but
> since I´ve now been told here that I seem to incorrectly think this is a Disney forum
> I will have to protest by stubbornly bring some Disneyfeeling in here anyway,
> I just can´t help myself.
> _and sometimes but just sometimes...this forum really needs
> some Disneyfeeling....  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilydoesdisney.tumblr



Jealous half sisters would have been even better picture to describe what's going on in Alex fandom 



BagBerry13 said:


> All I'm wondering is how you guys can still walk with your panties in such a twist.



That was too much information for my liking but looks like someone has first hand experience. Sounds uncomfortable and unhealthy. But yeah, loosen up guys 



Kitkath70 said:


> There's some chatter on Alexa's TFS thread about a possible fight/breakup.  I'm not putting much stock in this because he seems really happy.  But it was strange that she didn't go to Sweden with him. She's back in NYC now. We'll see where he pops up, especially with his Birthday next week.



^That must be true when there's an "insider" involved! Thanks for the link and laughs Kitkath 

Thank you for the new pictures Santress


----------



## CherryKitty

Not a regular here, but just felt like chiming in... really doubt that there was a blow-up between Alex and Alexa. I'm no insider nor am I connected, but he does seem to visit Sweden at this time each year. He's almost always there for Way Out West. 

Alexa seems like a busy girl, especially as of late - likely she had a prior arrangement, plans with her friends, etc. She seems like an independent person, not needing to be with him 24/7. I respect that! Of course this is me making assumptions and speculating.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CherryKitty said:


> Not a regular here, but just felt like chiming in... really doubt that there was a blow-up between Alex and Alexa. I'm no insider nor am I connected, but he does seem to visit Sweden at this time each year. He's almost always there for Way Out West.
> 
> Alexa seems like a busy girl, especially as of late - likely she had a prior arrangement, plans with her friends, etc. She seems like an independent person, not needing to be with him 24/7. I respect that! Of course this is me making assumptions and speculating.



Welcome to the thread Cherry Kitty 

Agree it's all just speculation at the moment, as KitKath said, based on a few comments at TFS.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm going to guess that it's just speculation based on Alex not remaining in Spain. It looks like the WOW visit was planned, especially with Keith showing up. So I don't think he left angry.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I do like 'insider' knowledge.  Especially when she seems to be looking at completely different pap photos of Alex/a than the rest of us. Or even early pics of Alex/KB (who did not look glum at all in Alex's presence).
They vacationed together, and then they vacationed apart. I like the fact that Alexa isn't a Stage 10 clinger.


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress for the pic.!!!


----------



## Santress

Welcome, CherryKitty.
Yw, Glamazon & Henares.

Fan photo of Alex from last night (August 18, 2015) that was shared today (August 19, 2015) on instagram.  This lady appears to be located in Sweden:





Last night. # Alexander Skarsgard I love you man! ...and I don't know how these happened."

-*perhapsitsadream* instagram


----------



## Zola24

Welcome CherryKitty 

Tku Henares for the link  Alex sure is one Swede who knows how to party 

Tku Santress for the photos  I liked the SAG photo but I so wish they hadn't p/shopped Alex's eye-bags out, as yeah I get that they are not attractive, but they go with his face  Tku2 for the fan photo, they are always my fave 


I also think the Ax2 break-up rumours are just wishful thinking by some. Whatever, time will tell, just be happy Alex  Oh and some work rumours would be good too


----------



## cecemarco

Zola24 said:


> Welcome CherryKitty
> 
> Tku Henares for the link  Alex sure is one Swede who knows how to party
> 
> Tku Santress for the photos  I liked the SAG photo but I so wish they hadn't p/shopped Alex's eye-bags out, as yeah I get that they are not attractive, but they go with his face  Tku2 for the fan photo, they are always my fave
> 
> 
> I also think the Ax2 break-up rumours are just wishful thinking by some. Whatever, time will tell, just be happy Alex  Oh and some work rumours would be good too




I agree wholeheartedly about the eye bags. That's the first thing I noticed when I saw those pics. They are part of him...and I love his perfect imperfections. (wow, that came out super cheesy...ha)


----------



## Zola24

cecemarco said:


> I agree wholeheartedly about the eye bags. That's the first thing I noticed when I saw those pics. They are part of him...and I love his perfect imperfections. (wow, that came out super cheesy...ha)



You weren't super cheesy at all, just honest, lol. I lv Alex's perfect imperfections too  
See below  Adorable, and so effin sexy 






















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

More  with the Skarsbrow too! It really has been working overtime just lately 






















henricavyll

Frick, I'm even 'turned on' by that damn itch  to say nothing of the arm porn!


----------



## cecemarco

Zola24 said:


> More  with the Skarsbrow too! *It really has been working overtime just lately*
> 
> 
> Frick, *I'm even 'turned on' by that damn itch*  to say nothing of the arm porn!



Yes and YES. I wonder if he has any clue the effect he has. Surely he's just teasing us all with his...raised eyebrows and....itches...and his fancy hula hoop dancing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Random thoughts : I predict a bit more pressure on Tarzan to do well. Warner Bros have a dud on their hands with The Man from U.N.C.L.E., and Batfleck's shagging the nanny will cause problems with the PR campaign for Superman vs.Batman (also starring Cavill).

I think Suicide Squad will do well, but that's after Tarzan and it has smaller films on the roster in between. Only Black Mass stands out as one that might be a sleeper.

Just throwing it out there for discussion.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/studio/chart/?view2=upcoming&view=company&studio=warnerbros.htm


----------



## Henares

Zola, Cecemarco, Santress and Free!
I´ve recuperated my breathing just now
I´m agree whit you, Zola and Cecemarco.
His eye-bag changes ;  the pics from LA showed to Alex so tired (IMO)
And yes, yes, yes, his imperfections  are for me They makes him, maybe, more human, more close to (us/me?)
Wellcome CherryKitty!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Free.

We have seen most of these before but still, some nice Throwback Thursday fan pics of Alex & Bill shared on instagram and twitter today (August 20, 2015):

# tbt to that time I chatted it up with # Alexander Skarsgård in Iceland. Nothing like pulling a stupid face when you're standing next to an attractive celebrity... # kex hostel # reykjavik.

-*MunzofSteel* instagram 

*Originally from July 2013, Reykjavik, Iceland

# tbt to me and the Skarsgård brothers.

-*SparklyMarko* twitter 

https://twitter.com/SparklyMarko/status/634424945490173953

*Originally from the Way Out West Festival, August 9, 2013 (Alex photo) & August 14, 2010 (Bill pic)

# tbt day I met the vampire eric at the flying circus # true blood # eric northman # alexander skarsgard # circovoador # hbo # vampire.

-*ornitofeh* instagram 

*Originally from October 22, 2011, Cut Copy concert in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## RedTopsy

^  Thanks Santress. Great pics. Yummy.  
and thanks for gifs and updates ladies. 

Sorry for turning page.   

I add an oldie.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red! Nice oldie.

Here's an oldie I don't think we've seen before. It popped up on twitter tonight with no source:

https://twitter.com/americanwitch13/status/634513321568419840

I did a little searching and found it on Olof Wikstrand's instagram. It's a pic of Alex with the Swedish heavy metal band *Enforcer* that was originally shared by Olof on June 22, 2013. Olof is a singer/guitarist for the group.

"Enforcer and @Alexander Skarsgård."

-*owikstrand* instagram

https://instagram.com/p/a4b6sEgjl2/

Thanks, *Americanwitch13*, for giving a heads up that this even existed!


----------



## OHVamp

Hey, ladies. Not trying to rekindle anything, but thought I'd clarify myself because the typed word is often misinterpreted. Just because I'm not one to agree with most gossip speculations, doesn't mean I don't respect anyone else's right to wonder about and believe it. I don't think people who are big time fans are bad, and the same goes for people who may find some of his actions questionable. My intent was to say I try not to argue over things, because I find my world is happier if I keep things on the lighter side. I do appreciate all the wonderful pictures, posts, and speculations (good or bad). 

I really hope we get some more information about Tarzan. I'd like that movie to be successful and, as some have said, it's going to be a tough sell I believe. Not that it can't be done.


----------



## TwisterBaby

I'm back ... so what have I missed :snack:


----------



## TwisterBaby

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Random thoughts : I predict a bit more pressure on Tarzan to do well. Warner Bros have a dud on their hands with The Man from U.N.C.L.E., and Batfleck's shagging the nanny will cause problems with the PR campaign for Superman vs.Batman (also starring Cavill).
> 
> I think Suicide Squad will do well, but that's after Tarzan and it has smaller films on the roster in between. Only Black Mass stands out as one that might be a sleeper.
> 
> Just throwing it out there for discussion.
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/studio/chart/?view2=upcoming&view=company&studio=warnerbros.htm


They have a pretty good line up next year.  What's really interesting is WB has 3 films staring Ben Affleck coming out next year - Batman v Superman, Suicide Squad and The Accountant.

These should be blockbusters for WB
Barbershop 3	Warner Bros.	2/19/16
Batman v. Superman: Dawn of Justice	Warner Bros.	3/25/16
The Conjuring 2	Warner Bros.	6/10/16
Central Intelligence	Warner Bros.	6/17/16        The Rock is in this film
Tarzan (2016)	Warner Bros.	7/1/16
King Arthur (2016)	Warner Bros.	7/22/16
Suicide Squad


----------



## TwisterBaby

GlamazonD love ur avatar


----------



## Zola24

RedTopsy said:


> ^  Thanks Santress. Great pics. Yummy.
> and thanks for gifs and updates ladies.
> 
> Sorry for turning page.
> 
> I add an oldie.



Tku for the photo  one of my faves, with the belt-porn n'all 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Red! Nice oldie.
> 
> Here's an oldie I don't think we've seen before. It popped up on twitter tonight with no source:
> 
> https://twitter.com/americanwitch13/status/634513321568419840
> 
> I did a little searching and found it on Olof Wikstrand's instagram. It's a pic of Alex with the Swedish heavy metal band *Enforcer* that was originally shared by Olof on June 22, 2013. Olof is a singer/guitarist for the group.
> 
> "Enforcer and @Alexander Skarsgård."
> 
> -*owikstrand* instagram
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/a4b6sEgjl2/
> 
> Thanks, *Americanwitch13*, for giving a heads up that this even existed!



Tku for the photo, and for taking the time to research it  although I don't think anyone in the photo remembered much the next day! 




OHVamp said:


> Hey, ladies. Not trying to rekindle anything, but thought I'd clarify myself because the typed word is often misinterpreted. Just because I'm not one to agree with most gossip speculations, doesn't mean I don't respect anyone else's right to wonder about and believe it. I don't think people who are big time fans are bad, and the same goes for people who may find some of his actions questionable. My intent was to say I try not to argue over things, because I find my world is happier if I keep things on the lighter side. I do appreciate all the wonderful pictures, posts, and speculations (good or bad).
> 
> I really hope we get some more information about Tarzan. I'd like that movie to be successful and, as some have said, it's going to be a tough sell I believe. Not that it can't be done.



Well said OHVamp 

I've kinda resigned myself to no news on Tarzan 'til early next year as after sdcc this year that seems to be the way WB want to play it  I'm hoping War on Everyone will premiere at Sundance so round about February I can go back to biting my fingernails about Tarzan. I never deal well with relative silence, lol


Welcome back TwisterBaby 


-----------


Another fabulous and well written fan review of Tdoatg  
Not really spoilery at all, but hey, just in case





realisthetruth


Spoiler



The Diary of a Teenage Girl

realisthetruth:

So, I just watched The Diary of a Teenage Girl and I can say it was one of the best movies I&#8217;ve been to this year. It was honest, funny, and most importantly relatable. As a girl, we don&#8217;t see enough honest films about what girls experience, and this movie did teenage girls justice. Minnie was such a relatable character for girls. Her narration of certain situations mirrored things I have said in the past, and it was so refreshing to watch a movie that made thinking about sex normal. Bel Powley did such an amazing job at encompassing important characteristics of teenagers. I brought my two teenage sisters to this movie and they left the movie awed. Throughout the movie, they would whisper, &#8220;This is so me,&#8221; or &#8220;same&#8221;. It was so fulfilling to see how excited they got because they could, for once, feel what my brothers feel when they watch a coming of age story. They felt like Minnie&#8217;s story was their story, and I think that&#8217;s always a good indicator of a great movie. What I loved the most about this movie though was the ending. I loved that Minnie ended up realizing that the only acceptance and love someone needs is their own. I loved that Minnie ended the story with understanding that she doesn&#8217;t need a boy to be happy. The whole movie had such a great and subtle underlying feminist lens, and it definitely made the movie that much better. As for Alexander Skarsgard, he was utterly amazing. I loved everything about him. I loved how much he swore to how vulnerable he got. It was so hard to hate his character because of how much depth his character had. This character, for me, had the most charm. He charmed me the second he was on the screen until the second he was off the screen. I honestly forgot that he was the adult in the relationship on many occasions. This was, by far, one of my favorite characters of his. He played him perfectly, and he looked great doing it. 

So, I apologize for this long review, but everyone, I mean everyone, should go watch it. I recommend it to everyone, whether you&#8217;re young or old, it is so relatable. It is empowering and hilarious.
Bonus, for those who are still hesitant, you get to see Alexander Skarsgard with a mustache wearing bell bottoms. Trust me, that alone is worth it.


----------



## Zola24

And just 'cos I need to see some Monroe again 





sikanapanele








> queen-haq:
> 
> There&#8217;s something very hot, and tender, about this picture.








skarsjoy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Welcome CherryKitty
> 
> Tku Henares for the link  Alex sure is one Swede who knows how to party
> 
> Tku Santress for the photos  I liked the SAG photo but I so wish they hadn't p/shopped Alex's eye-bags out, as yeah I get that they are not attractive, but they go with his face  Tku2 for the fan photo, they are always my fave
> 
> 
> I also think the Ax2 break-up rumours are just wishful thinking by some. Whatever, time will tell, just be happy Alex  *Oh and some work rumours would be good too *



He hasn't been on a film set in three months, the slacker! We do get twitchy when he's not employed all the time, don't we? 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Random thoughts : I predict a bit more pressure on Tarzan to do well. Warner Bros have a dud on their hands with The Man from U.N.C.L.E., and Batfleck's shagging the nanny will cause problems with the PR campaign for Superman vs.Batman (also starring Cavill).
> 
> I think Suicide Squad will do well, but that's after Tarzan and it has smaller films on the roster in between. Only Black Mass stands out as one that might be a sleeper.
> 
> Just throwing it out there for discussion.
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/studio/chart/?view2=upcoming&view=company&studio=warnerbros.htm




WB hasn't had a horrible year, at all, but since American Sniper at the end of last year/beginning of this year the studio that's dominated has been Universal. 
And looking at that list for the upcoming year, it doesn't seem that interesting, Black Mass, maybe. Pan, a big budget question mark, as is their Christmas movie, the Point Break remake. The Oscar bait movie In The Heart of the Sea, maybe? 
Don't think Affleck's personal issues will affect PR for Batman vs. Superman, but Affleck as Batman might.  
So yes, WB is going to have to do a very, very good marketing job with this, better than they did with UNCLE. I'm presuming we'll start to see little things by the end of the year, perhaps a teaser trailer, maybe a production still or two.
I think before the big promotional junket starts he'll probably show up at WonderCon in March and CinemaCon in April.
As a moviegoer I want it to be a good movie. I also want it to do well, for Alex's sake.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for the info and thoughts and I am so crossing fingers (holding thumbs) for Tarzan. 

I am soon going to bed. My feet hurt like crazy after been to a Metallica consert just got back to the hotel.


----------



## GlamazonD

OHVamp said:


> Hey, ladies. Not trying to rekindle anything, but thought I'd clarify myself because the typed word is often misinterpreted. Just because I'm not one to agree with most gossip speculations, doesn't mean I don't respect anyone else's right to wonder about and believe it. I don't think people who are big time fans are bad, and the same goes for* people who may find some of his actions questionable.* My intent was to say I try not to argue over things, because I find my world is happier if I keep things on the lighter side. I do appreciate all the wonderful pictures, posts, and speculations (good or bad).
> 
> I really hope we get some more information about Tarzan. I'd like that movie to be successful and, as some have said, it's going to be a tough sell I believe. Not that it can't be done.



Yes I agree, his crimes against humanity and fashion shall be revealed! 

And I also kind of agree with you that all the opinions are valuable but respect is such a big word. I think it's something people have to earn. I don't find anonymous mudslinging very respectable behaviour but that's MY opinion. Fortunately we have freedom of speech and everyone has a right to their opinions 




TwisterBaby said:


> GlamazonD love ur avatar



Thank you TwisterBaby. I think the name and my avatar picture suit me well.  According to some people who have written thousands of angry rants about private lives of certain celebs I seem to be such a Skarsdefender and protector (aka stalker) but I'm cool with that  

Thanks everyone for the pictures, links and always interesting opinions


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much!!!! I love all the pics, info, etc.
I was reading and seeing them while I was coming back home. I hope the others passengers didn´t think I was crazy because my face was like
Some friends of mine are in Stockholm just now. They have sent me a message: "Very nice people, wonderful city. We haven´t seen your beloved Alex, still."
I asked him a Hammarby´s shirt...
I wish Alex worked soon again. I´m happy for his great job on DOGT. 
Puss.


----------



## Henares

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anyone recognise that arm/hand  








> "Man Hands"



*Source:* http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/127424005066/man-hands;) Other than that, I'm not sure where this is from. It's not on her Instagram.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's definitely his hand. Trying to figure out from the reflection where it was taken.
Isn't this the Tumblr that posted the sort-of private pics from March? 
There's a Hammarby game tomorrow, I'm still hoping that he'll actually attend a game this season.

Free, I liked What We Do In the Shadows. About 10 minutes too long, but I'm fond of the slightly stupid mockumentaries.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's definitely his hand. Trying to figure out from the reflection where it was taken.
> Isn't this the Tumblr that posted the sort-of private pics from March?
> There's a Hammarby game tomorrow, I'm still hoping that he'll actually attend a game this season.
> 
> Free, I liked What We Do In the Shadows. About 10 minutes too long, but I'm fond of the slightly stupid mockumentaries.



Not sure about the nature of the tumblr it was posted from. We haven't heard from either one much (Alex or Alexa) so I just checked the tags on tumblr and it was at the top of hers 

That's cool..lol.  I may give _What We Do_ a second watch.  At the time it was just not my cup of tea..at all. I have the same discussion with Bag over the movie _Velvet Goldmine_ which I thought was a mess.  It's subjective. Glad you enjoyed it though


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure about the nature of the tumblr it was posted from. We haven't heard from either one much (Alex or Alexa) so I just checked the tags on tumblr and it was at the top of hers
> 
> That's cool..lol.  I may give _What We Do_ a second watch.  At the time it was just not my cup of tea..at all. I have the same discussion with Bag over the movie _Velvet Goldmine_ which I thought was a mess.  It's subjective. Glad you enjoyed it though



I checked, I think it's the same Tumblr. So I'm presuming this pic came from one of her friends. I think it's somewhat different than in March, because not that they're not being private now, but that was when they first started dating and I think they were really trying to be private then. The woman who runs the Tumblr doesn't seem inclined to credit her sources for her pics, unless it's already embedded into the pic from the original source.

I still haven't seen Velvet Goldmine. 

Here's a little snippet on WB from Deadline's Bart and Fleming:

*FLEMING*: I hope they are enjoying it, but the film team  at Universal should be understated. Next year, the narrative will be  how far down they are, compared to 2015. I dont buy the notion  superheroes are out because they havent underwritten Universals record  year. Universal doesnt own any spandex. *Warner Bros is taking a turn  in the barrel this yearsummer sucked for them, with the exception of San Andreasbut next year theyve got two DC Comics films including Batman V Superman, more Harry Potter, Tarzan, and the start of the King Arthur  series.* You hear all these rumors, but their three chief execs, Greg  Silverman, Sue Kroll and Toby Emmerich, are seasoned and smart and have  seen it all. If Kevin Tsujihara is smart, he might consider staying the  course. Last year, Foxs Emma Watts had a golden year, and this was  after we heard all kinds of rumors about her.

http://deadline.com/2015/08/fifty-s...ctures-record-year-phil-rosenthal-1201503902/


----------



## Santress

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone recognise that arm/hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://chung-alexa.tumblr.com/post/127424005066/man-hands;) Other than that, *I'm not sure where this is from*. It's not on her Instagram.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I checked, I think it's the same Tumblr. So I'm presuming this pic came from one of her friends. I think it's somewhat different than in March, because not that they're not being private now, but that was when they first started dating and I think they were really trying to be private then. *The woman who runs the Tumblr doesn't seem inclined to credit her sources for her pics, unless it's already embedded into the pic from the original source.*
> 
> I still haven't seen Velvet Goldmine.


It was shared by Jenny Eliscu on twitter and instagram on Sunday.  She is a friend of Alexa's and a contributing editor/music critic for Rolling Stone.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenny_Eliscu

The pics from March/April were rumored to come from a photographer friend of Alexa's.  He shares a lot of photos of her on his instagram but did not post those ones.  I looked at his Facebook when the photos came out and I didn't see the pics there either.  So, if he was the source, those pics were probably lifted from a private account.

The one from today was posted on public accounts. Jenny tagged Alexa's account on instagram which is probably how people picked up on it.

https://twitter.com/jennylsq/status/635558556985630722

https://instagram.com/p/6vYbzZgd79/


----------



## Madleiine

Don't think it is his hand. He was spotted in Stockholm with Valter yesterday. This must be a old picture or another man hand.


----------



## audiogirl

Of course it's his hand. With time zone changes, traveling from Stockholm to NYC becomes a 30-hour day. No reason to assume that isn't a current pic, just because he had been spotted in Stockholm the prior day.

We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> It was shared by Jenny Eliscu on twitter and instagram on Sunday.  She is a friend of Alexa's and a contributing editor/music critic for Rolling Stone.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenny_Eliscu
> 
> The pics from March/April were rumored to come from a photographer friend of Alexa's.  He shares a lot of photos of her on his instagram but did not post those ones.  I looked at his Facebook when the photos came out and I didn't see the pics there either.  So, if he was the source, those pics were probably lifted from a private account.
> 
> The one from today was posted on public accounts. Jenny tagged Alexa's account on instagram which is probably how people picked up on it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/jennylsq/status/635558556985630722
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6vYbzZgd79/



Tku Santress for your great internet sleuthing skills 




Madleiine said:


> Don't think it is his hand. He was spotted in Stockholm with Valter yesterday. This must be a old picture or another man hand.





audiogirl said:


> Of course it's his hand. With time zone changes, traveling from Stockholm to NYC becomes a 30-hour day. No reason to assume that isn't a current pic, just because he had been spotted in Stockholm the prior day.
> 
> We'll know soon enough.



I think it's Alex's hand and arm too. Heck in the past we've even identified him by a part of an ear 
The only thing we need to know now is when and where the photo was taken 
Idky but I'm getting a NYC art gallery vibe 


Eta: I don't think has been posted. Another thoughtful and excellent Tdoatg review 






Spoiler



dimthehouselights.com

NOW PLAYING

The Diary of a Teenage Girl
by Juan Barquin, August 21st, 2015

Its not too hard to comfortably declare The Diary of a Teenage Girl a different breed than some of its companions in modern coming-of-age narratives that focus on young women. Director Marielle Heller immediately separates her adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckers fascinating novel of the same name from works like It Felt Like Love and Fish Tankspecifically mentioned because they are also made by womenin two ways: presenting this sexual awakening in a positive light and embracing it by never shying away from the sex itself. And it establishes this with no qualms from the very get-go, as the main character Minnie, struts down the street to Dwight Twilley Bands Looking for the Magic and boldly proclaims in voice-over, I had sex today. Holy ****.

In lieu of trying to make the writing of a diary interesting, Heller replaces the written diary, which is essentially what Gloeckers novel isincluding an abundance of mini-comics and drawings that feature the characters and all sorts of delightful imagerywith a young woman speaking into a cassette recorder. Its a smart enough move, and it allows the film to be populated by the voice of the entrancing Bel Powley. To say Powley completely nails the role of a young woman going through the motions of figuring out what she digs and doesnt dig when it comes to sex in the 70smost notably through sleeping with her mothers boyfriend played by a skeezy-looking, mustachioed Alexander Skarsgårdwould somehow be an understatement even though its the truth.

Its not solely in Powleys vocal work off-screen, much of which can be attributed to a smart script, but her emotional and physical performance. Shes amazing at finding just the right spot between the unbridled passion of an experienced woman and the total vulnerability of a child; exactly what the character begs for in an actress. The way her body moves on screen, you can tell that she understands exactly what its like to exist in a body that she doesnt entirely feel comfortable in yet. Hand in hand with that though is the fact that the film has no reservations with presenting sex and nudity in all its glory, though its issues with queerness in its last act feel strange.

Even in the moments when we should be nervous or worried about Minnie, theres an air of levity that never quite disappears from Diary, which works to both positive and negative effect. One of the few things that feels a bit off is the fact that not a single individual confronts Minnie about the fact that this relationship that shes embarking on with her mothers boyfriend is essentially statutory rape, even though the film ensures that we dont see her as a victim or him as a total villain. But, in a sense, its understandable, as the film is far more interested in exploring exactly what Minnie sees as important, and thats certainly not something she does.

And even in style, The Diary of a Teenage Girl is dedicated to presenting exactly what Minnie would be feeling. Its not just that the films aesthetic sensibilities are perfectly suited to their period, though much can be said about the impeccable production design that offers up warm San Franciscan tones, delicious home decor and costuming, and an abundance of period appropriate feminist art; Diane Noomins DiDi Glitz and Aline Kominsky-Crumb both showing up in film. But it focuses on presenting Minnies own art throughout the film, not so slyly mixing it in with reality when appropriate and necessary.

While the animation and original artwork for the film is credited to the talented Sara Gunnarsdóttir, most of it comes across as ever so similar to the art that populates Gloeckers original novel. Though sometimes it feels a bit too immaturethink an animated boner popping out from a young mans bulgeit works to gorgeous effect in other scenes, most notably when Minnie takes acid and rises up in the air with beautifully animated wings. And its not just in animation, as the film tosses in gorgeous imagery in other moments as well; a bathroom filling up like a forest and Minnie sinking into the ocean that is her bathtub in a bout of depression.

These are simply things that a teenage girl would more than likely imagine and that sense of youthful wonder feels just right alongside the films mature themes and explorations. And if one were to remove that lightness of being from The Diary of a Teenage Girl, its focus on sex wouldnt be as special as it is. She jokes about sex in the ways that folks learning to enjoy it should, and also takes command when she must to achieve her own pleasure. One scene in particular in which Minnie shifts from underneath a man with no clue what hes doing to on top and getting off in her own way is a perfect, and entirely realistic (been there, done that) showcase of exactly that.

Whats more fascinating is the way that the film contrasts and complements Minnies narrative with that of her motherplayed by Kristen Wiig, who continues to remind the world that shes just as great at drama as she is comedyand her boyfriend Monroe. Heller does a damn fine job at exploring both of these pivotal figures in Minnies life and the extreme vulnerability that both adults hide but inevitably reveal to her within a limited timespan. While the film admittedly tries to make its characters more likeable than the novel does, Heller isnt afraid of depicting her protagonist as the sexually active girl she is, no matter how many folks might stupidly call her a ****.

Its because of this dedication to presenting the sexual side of coming-of-age without shame and with a sunnier disposition than other films of its kind, that Marielle Heller succeeds with her adaptation of The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Its a movie about young women, for young womenregardless of what the nonsensical R-rating might tell youthat wants them to accept that all of this is just part of growing up, and go home knowing that, at the end of the day, Minnie speaks the absolute truth: So many nobody loves me. Maybe nobody will ever love me. But maybe its not about being loved by somebody else.



The Diary of a Teenage Girl is currently undergoing a limited theatrical release in the US.

Directed by Marielle Heller; written by Marielle Heller; based on the novel by Phoebe Gloeckner; starring Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig and Christopher Meloni; 102 minutes


Sorry if you think I'm being anal with the spoiler tags as by now most people must know the story, but hey jic, it doesn't take a minute to include them 


Eta2: *Sussan*, I hope you've recovered from the Metallica concert  and *Henares* I'm glad your friends are enjoying Stockholm and I'm sure you're looking forward to receiving your Bajen shirt


----------



## GlamazonD

Absolutely agree, it's Alex' hand. I know those pawns anywhere!

Alexa has a lovely side profile and bone structure, beautiful even without makeup  No wonder some "fan" girls are upset 

I suppose I'm in the minority but I find Kate Bosworth extremely pretty too, skinny obviously but otherwise stunning. 






Source: yaykatebosworth.tumblr.com

Btw, I'm neither Kate Bosworth nor Alexa or anyone on their payroll


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yeah the only reason why anyone could _possibly_ have an issue with Alexa Chung is because of her bone structure. No other reason whatsoever just pure envy from fans who are probably fat and living in a house filled with cats. 

You're not allowed to mention Kate Bosworth here. You can't ever compare them. Not the beauty, thinness, bone structure, lack of career, calling the paps, questionable behavior, nothing. Pretend like Kate Bosworth never happened. Alex is too genuine to ever date someone so superficial.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> Tku Santress for your great internet sleuthing skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Alex's hand and arm too. Heck in the past we've even identified him by a part of an ear
> The only thing we need to know now is when and where the photo was taken
> Idky but I'm getting a NYC art gallery vibe
> 
> 
> Eta: I don't think has been posted. Another thoughtful and excellent Tdoatg review
> 
> View attachment 3107202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dimthehouselights.com
> 
> NOW PLAYING
> 
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl
> by Juan Barquin, August 21st, 2015
> 
> Its not too hard to comfortably declare The Diary of a Teenage Girl a different breed than some of its companions in modern coming-of-age narratives that focus on young women. Director Marielle Heller immediately separates her adaptation of Phoebe Gloeckers fascinating novel of the same name from works like It Felt Like Love and Fish Tankspecifically mentioned because they are also made by womenin two ways: presenting this sexual awakening in a positive light and embracing it by never shying away from the sex itself. And it establishes this with no qualms from the very get-go, as the main character Minnie, struts down the street to Dwight Twilley Bands Looking for the Magic and boldly proclaims in voice-over, I had sex today. Holy ****.
> 
> In lieu of trying to make the writing of a diary interesting, Heller replaces the written diary, which is essentially what Gloeckers novel isincluding an abundance of mini-comics and drawings that feature the characters and all sorts of delightful imagerywith a young woman speaking into a cassette recorder. Its a smart enough move, and it allows the film to be populated by the voice of the entrancing Bel Powley. To say Powley completely nails the role of a young woman going through the motions of figuring out what she digs and doesnt dig when it comes to sex in the 70smost notably through sleeping with her mothers boyfriend played by a skeezy-looking, mustachioed Alexander Skarsgårdwould somehow be an understatement even though its the truth.
> 
> Its not solely in Powleys vocal work off-screen, much of which can be attributed to a smart script, but her emotional and physical performance. Shes amazing at finding just the right spot between the unbridled passion of an experienced woman and the total vulnerability of a child; exactly what the character begs for in an actress. The way her body moves on screen, you can tell that she understands exactly what its like to exist in a body that she doesnt entirely feel comfortable in yet. Hand in hand with that though is the fact that the film has no reservations with presenting sex and nudity in all its glory, though its issues with queerness in its last act feel strange.
> 
> Even in the moments when we should be nervous or worried about Minnie, theres an air of levity that never quite disappears from Diary, which works to both positive and negative effect. One of the few things that feels a bit off is the fact that not a single individual confronts Minnie about the fact that this relationship that shes embarking on with her mothers boyfriend is essentially statutory rape, even though the film ensures that we dont see her as a victim or him as a total villain. But, in a sense, its understandable, as the film is far more interested in exploring exactly what Minnie sees as important, and thats certainly not something she does.
> 
> And even in style, The Diary of a Teenage Girl is dedicated to presenting exactly what Minnie would be feeling. Its not just that the films aesthetic sensibilities are perfectly suited to their period, though much can be said about the impeccable production design that offers up warm San Franciscan tones, delicious home decor and costuming, and an abundance of period appropriate feminist art; Diane Noomins DiDi Glitz and Aline Kominsky-Crumb both showing up in film. But it focuses on presenting Minnies own art throughout the film, not so slyly mixing it in with reality when appropriate and necessary.
> 
> While the animation and original artwork for the film is credited to the talented Sara Gunnarsdóttir, most of it comes across as ever so similar to the art that populates Gloeckers original novel. Though sometimes it feels a bit too immaturethink an animated boner popping out from a young mans bulgeit works to gorgeous effect in other scenes, most notably when Minnie takes acid and rises up in the air with beautifully animated wings. And its not just in animation, as the film tosses in gorgeous imagery in other moments as well; a bathroom filling up like a forest and Minnie sinking into the ocean that is her bathtub in a bout of depression.
> 
> These are simply things that a teenage girl would more than likely imagine and that sense of youthful wonder feels just right alongside the films mature themes and explorations. And if one were to remove that lightness of being from The Diary of a Teenage Girl, its focus on sex wouldnt be as special as it is. She jokes about sex in the ways that folks learning to enjoy it should, and also takes command when she must to achieve her own pleasure. One scene in particular in which Minnie shifts from underneath a man with no clue what hes doing to on top and getting off in her own way is a perfect, and entirely realistic (been there, done that) showcase of exactly that.
> 
> Whats more fascinating is the way that the film contrasts and complements Minnies narrative with that of her motherplayed by Kristen Wiig, who continues to remind the world that shes just as great at drama as she is comedyand her boyfriend Monroe. Heller does a damn fine job at exploring both of these pivotal figures in Minnies life and the extreme vulnerability that both adults hide but inevitably reveal to her within a limited timespan. While the film admittedly tries to make its characters more likeable than the novel does, Heller isnt afraid of depicting her protagonist as the sexually active girl she is, no matter how many folks might stupidly call her a ****.
> 
> Its because of this dedication to presenting the sexual side of coming-of-age without shame and with a sunnier disposition than other films of its kind, that Marielle Heller succeeds with her adaptation of The Diary of a Teenage Girl. Its a movie about young women, for young womenregardless of what the nonsensical R-rating might tell youthat wants them to accept that all of this is just part of growing up, and go home knowing that, at the end of the day, Minnie speaks the absolute truth: So many nobody loves me. Maybe nobody will ever love me. But maybe its not about being loved by somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl is currently undergoing a limited theatrical release in the US.
> 
> Directed by Marielle Heller; written by Marielle Heller; based on the novel by Phoebe Gloeckner; starring Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig and Christopher Meloni; 102 minutes
> 
> 
> Sorry if you think I'm being anal with the spoiler tags as by now most people must know the story, but hey jic, it doesn't take a minute to include them
> 
> 
> Eta2: *Sussan*, I hope you've recovered from the Metallica concert  and *Henares* I'm glad your friends are enjoying Stockholm and I'm sure you're looking forward to receiving your Bajen shirt



Good review. It opened in more cinemas over the weekend in the US too, which is good news. Still almost a month till it opens in Australia.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku Santress for your great internet sleuthing skills
> 
> 
> I think it's Alex's hand and arm too. *Heck in the past we've even identified him by a part of an ear *
> The only thing we need to know now is *when and where the photo was taken*
> Idky but I'm getting a NYC art gallery vibe
> 
> 
> Eta2: *Sussan*, I hope you've recovered from the Metallica concert  and *Henares* I'm glad your friends are enjoying Stockholm and I'm sure you're looking forward to receiving your Bajen shirt



Not that that's weird or anything! And I can identify Fares by the back of his head. I will admit that I can do this with several of our docs as well, so I'd like to think it's not a  creepy skill, just a useful one!

I'm going to presume the photo was taken yesterday, I'm not sure why Jenny E would hold on to a photo taken weeks previously and then post it.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good review. It opened in more cinemas over the weekend in the US too, which is good news. Still almost a month till it opens in Australia.



I'd like it to do well, taking into account the subject matter and that it's an indie. It's still going to be a hard sell to get to a much larger audience, I think. At least in theaters.


*The Diary of a Teenage Girl* SPC *$170,821* +59.6% 69 +47 $2,476 $415,492 - 3

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not that that's weird or anything! And I can identify Fares by the back of his head. I will admit that I can do this with several of our docs as well, so I'd like to think it's not a  creepy skill, just a useful one!
> 
> I'm going to presume the photo was taken yesterday, I'm not sure why Jenny E would hold on to a photo taken weeks previously and then post it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like it to do well, taking into account the subject matter and that it's an indie. It's still going to be a hard sell to get to a much larger audience, I think. At least in theaters.
> 
> 
> *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* SPC *$170,821* +59.6% 69 +47 $2,476 $415,492 - 3
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/



That's pretty decent numbers. Slow and steady. And not bad for an indie.


----------



## mary12345

I would think it would be a recent pix too? Probably in Sweden as he is still there and I believe his birthday is tomorrow? she would want to be with him for that? also looking forward to seeing the movie this weekend!


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good review. It opened in more cinemas over the weekend in the US too, which is good news. Still almost a month till it opens in Australia.



Yes, I'm really pleased that all the reviews have been so positive and totally 'get' it. The praise for everyone involved with this movie has been tremendous and I'm so pleased to see, at last, an accurate portrayal of female teenage sexuality. (I'm so glad I don't have to go through all that again, lol).

The international release dates seem to be all over the place. Idky but I thought Diary was opening across Australia about now, still at least it gives you plenty of time to organise a fab girls night out is the only positive I can take from having to wait almost a month to see Diary again.

I'm sure I saw somewhere that Tdoatg is scheduled for a November dvd/blray release in the UK, but of course now I can't find where I saw it now, I do hope it's true 'cos that's my Christmas shopping list sorted then 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not that that's weird or anything! And I can identify Fares by the back of his head. I will admit that I can do this with several of our docs as well, so I'd like to think it's not a  creepy skill, just a useful one!
> 
> I'm going to presume the photo was taken yesterday, I'm not sure why Jenny E would hold on to a photo taken weeks previously and then post it.
> 
> I'd like it to do well, taking into account the subject matter and that it's an indie. It's still going to be a hard sell to get to a much larger audience, I think. At least in theaters.
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl
> SPC $170,821 +59.6% 69 +47 $2,476 $415,492 - 3
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/





FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's pretty decent numbers. Slow and steady. And not bad for an indie.





mary12345 said:


> I would think it would be a recent pix too? Probably in Sweden as he is still there and I believe his birthday is tomorrow? she would want to be with him for that? also looking forward to seeing the movie this weekend!



If there's one thing we're good at it's identifying Alex, and the Swedish mafia, by random body parts  and yes, you, (and Mary), are probably right about the recentness of the photo 

As Free said, Diary's box office numbers are good for an indie 

Enjoy the movie Mary  It would be so good it you'd be kind enough to let us know your thoughts on Diary. It doesn't have to be an essay, just a few sentences if you wish would be great


----------



## Zola24

And just 'cos I need more Monroe on this thread 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> It feels so good to imagine that he might be thinking about me. - Minnie Goetze in THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL
> 
> Minnie: Bel Powley, Monroe: Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> Check out the movie in a theatre near you. http://sonyclassics.com/thediaryofateenagegirl/dates.html (The film opens in more cinemas August 28th.)










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> ..would you make out with this mustachioed man on a saggy sofa? Because I would definitely make out with this mustachioed man on a saggy sofa.



:giggles:


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> Absolutely agree, it's Alex' hand. I know those pawns anywhere!
> 
> Alexa has a lovely side profile and bone structure, beautiful even without makeup  No wonder some "fan" girls are upset
> 
> I suppose I'm in the minority but I find Kate Bosworth extremely pretty too, skinny obviously but otherwise stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: yaykatebosworth.tumblr.com
> 
> Btw, I'm neither Kate Bosworth nor Alexa or anyone on their payroll


Wait, I'm confused.  Why is there a giant picture of Kate Bosworth?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Yes, I'm really pleased that all the reviews have been so positive and totally 'get' it. The praise for everyone involved with this movie has been tremendous and I'm so pleased to see, at last, an accurate portrayal of female teenage sexuality. (I'm so glad I don't have to go through all that again, lol).
> 
> *The international release dates seem to be all over the place.* Idky but I thought Diary was opening across Australia about now, still at least it gives you plenty of time to organise a fab girls night out is the only positive I can take from having to wait almost a month to see Diary again.
> 
> *I'm sure I saw somewhere that Tdoatg is scheduled for a November dvd/blray release in the UK, *but of course now I can't find where I saw it now, I do hope it's true 'cos that's my Christmas shopping list sorted then
> 
> 
> If there's one thing we're good at it's identifying Alex, and the Swedish mafia, by random body parts  and yes, you, (and Mary), are probably right about the recentness of the photo
> 
> As Free said, Diary's box office numbers are good for an indie
> 
> Enjoy the movie Mary  It would be so good it you'd be kind enough to let us know your thoughts on Diary. It doesn't have to be an essay, just a few sentences if you wish would be great



The numbers really aren't bad for an indie, especially an R rated indie with a controversial subject matter. But still, I'm greedy and want bigger  box office.


IMDB has the German and Swedish release dates, but not the Australian ones, at least not the general release dates.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3172532/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_ql_9

As for the DVD release date, nothing's been confirmed, but late November sounds reasonable to me.

This isn't directly Alex related, but two of his recent co-stars, Bel Powley and Tessa Thompson, are on Variety's 10 Actors To Watch in 2015 (never mind that 2015's more than half over):

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/variety-names-10-actors-to-watch-for-2015-1201575948/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ha - a male colleague of mine told me today he went to see DOATG this weekend with his daughter (who is 15) and was like WTF?? are girls really like this??  and I said of course, we just don't usually spill that out to our dad.  He was pretty floored, but said he had a 'lively' discussion with his daughter and her friend about mostly the mother and whether she should have been more involved.  Apparently his teenage years were spent reading back issues of Popular Science


----------



## audiogirl

merita said:


> Wait, I'm confused.  Why is there a giant picture of Kate Bosworth?


It was probably a less than optimal choice of picture or topic for that matter. I'll give her some slack since she's a newbie.


----------



## a_sussan

Big happy Birthday to our goofy one! May he have a great one! :beer: 

And happy belated birthday to Kolbjörn (24th)


----------



## Zola24

scaredsquirrel said:


> Ha - a male colleague of mine told me today he went to see DOATG this weekend *with his daughter (who is 15) and was like WTF?? are girls really like this??  and I said of course, we just don't usually spill that out to our dad.*  He was pretty floored, but said he had a 'lively' discussion with his daughter and her friend about mostly the mother and whether she should have been more involved.  Apparently his teenage years were spent reading back issues of Popular Science 'amuse:



Haha, yes it seems most father's think their daughter's are sweet innocent virgins, the poor deluded guys  And hey I'm sure your colleague likes to think he spent all his time as a teenager reading back issues of Popular Science but I'm sure he had other ways to relax and fall asleep  (And that's as crude as I'm getting on here )




a_sussan said:


> Big happy Birthday to our goofy one! May he have a great one! 'beer: 'cool:
> 
> And happy belated birthday to Kolbjörn (24th)



Yes, happy birthday Askars  and late wishes to Kolbjörn too artyhat:


Eta: *Buckeye* - tku for the further Diary info, and the Variety link  Congrats to Bel and Tessa


----------



## Zola24

> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> *God damn photo-bombing beaver.get the heck outta the way!*
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, happy birthday dude....love the suit, happy birthday askars.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> Wait, I'm confused.  Why is there a giant picture of Kate Bosworth?



While KB will still occasionally get mentioned, not sure of the need for a picture of her, especially as it literally had nothing to do with Alex.




Zola24 said:


> Haha, yes it seems most father's think their daughter's are sweet innocent virgins, the poor deluded guys  And hey I'm sure your colleague likes to think he spent all his time as a teenager reading back issues of Popular Science but I'm sure he had other ways to relax and fall asleep  (And that's as crude as I'm getting on here)
> 
> Yes, happy birthday Askars  and late wishes to Kolbjörn too artyhat:
> 
> 
> Eta: *Buckeye* - tku for the further Diary info, and the Variety link  Congrats to Bel and Tessa



My best friend is/was both a nerd/geek and a jock, so he knew about teenage girl life beyond just looking at pics.  But, I'm pretty sure he didn't, and still doesn't, want to think about what his younger sisters did when they were teenagers.

And happy birthday to The Tall One, and belated Happy Birthday to Kolbjörn!


----------



## OHVamp

Love Canadian Beavers graphic work.


----------



## RedTopsy

Happy Birthday Alex!   artyhat:


----------



## Henares

Happy Birthday Alexader!!!!&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127880;&#127880;&#127880;&#127880;&#127880;&#127880;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#127878;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Henares

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...30/happy-birthday-you-utterly-scrumptious-man
I love Monroe´s pics. Thank you, Zola.
I wish you all the best, Alex.


----------



## Santress

New *DOATG* poster released by *Sony Classics* today:

https://twitter.com/sonyclassics/status/636236728232202240

Plus, a gallery of 4 unused ones designed by* Scott Woolston*:

http://scottwoolston.prosite.com/373015/6200711/theatrical-cinema-posters/diary-of-a-teenage-girl


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I went to the screening of "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" last night.  Here's my review, for better or worse. I wrote it when I got home - late - so excuse me for the lack of structure.*
> 
> ***********************************************************************************************************​My first thought....so, I can see a lot of amnesia Eric in Monroe.  I dont mean character-wise though and I'm probably not explaining that right  what Im talking about is how Alex can make an entirely different, somewhat confused persona inhabit  that big body of his. And completely contradict everything we know about him on the screen so far.
> 
> At times he really behaves like the younger of the two, with Minnie comforting him.  Its a testament to his acting in this film thats its so believable.  He had to walk _such_ a fine line. In many scenes you can feel that any further pushing by him in this role, or the wrong step in terms of nuance would have tipped it to really creepy. But he brought it back and grounded it in every, single scene.  He made Monroe an intriguing but fallible human being, who can see hes making enormous judgement errors but cant seem to stop himself.
> 
> Bel and Alex have great chemistry on the screen. I'm not talking only sexual - I mean when you see two actors on the screen who just "get" their roles.
> 
> Bel Powley really _is_ the breakout star of this film  the press on that is isnt just blowing smoke. She nails her role. I cant press enough how fine a line these actors had to walk to make their story genuine, authentic  and not play into a Lolita/Pervert situation, despite the wrongness of the scenario. There were several scenes I found uncomfortable to watch, and they weren't limited to the Minnie/Monroe scenes but rather when Minnie goes out with her girlfriends.
> 
> But not because they werent good  quite the opposite, they were great. They got inside what its like to be a teenage girl with confusing feelings, and needs and wants and societies expectations starting to come to bear on you, so well -  that it was very raw.
> 
> Kristen Wiigs role as Charlotte is underrated. But I liked her in this, a lot - once I got past that no, she wasnt doing a skit (big fan of hers on SNL).  Her role is dark, the neglect of Minnie and the inability to see what was happening right before her eyes.but it was also peppered with lighter moments as well.
> 
> My favourite films always give me something to think about long after Ive left the cinema, and this easily falls into the category. I could be blasé and so oh it was great, but the reality is this is groundbreaking in terms of teenage girls on the big screen. This is two steps and a leap over films like _Fast Times at Ridgemont High_ which was also considered breaking the mould of how teenagers (particularly girls) were perceived,
> 
> I almost regret that I got to watch this for free. Im going to take everyone I know to see it. I really hope once it starts and buzz gets out among general movie goers that this gets an expanded release.





scaredsquirrel said:


> So, I went to see DOATG today with a friend (mid-day break, it's gawd-awful hot here), theater was relatively full...with mostly elderly women?  That Skars has quite a reach in his fan base
> 
> Agree with Free's good review, I found it intense and uncomfortable.  A lot.  They do not pull punches.  Acting is quite good all the way around.  I will say Alex seems quite suited to the 70s look. He'll have to find that era again.



I saw the movie today. I agree with both of you about how some of the scenes are uncomfortable to watch, but the acting was really good. Of course I'm partial to Alex, but Bel really did a fantastic job. I was also in a theater with a lot of elderly women  who gasped out loud at times. Walking out after, you could hear some of them saying it wasn't what they expected. 

I especially appreciated the nonjudgmental way everything was presented. I'll add my two thumbs up!


----------



## Santress

Some Birthday Love from The Library:

Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! 



~ Santress, Nordan & Rascal

Pics sources: 

TOP:  * Ricardo Dearatanha*

COLLAGE: * Alexander Skarsgard Online* tumblr (1st row, Left), *Skarsgard News* (1st Row, Middle & Second Row),*Stockss* instagram (1st Row, Right), *Michael Friberg* for *Variety.com* (3rd Row, Left), *Zaralarsson.se* (3rd Row, Middle) & *Peter Jonsson* for *Isopeter.wordpress.com* (3rd Row, Right).


----------



## giatona

Great collage! Thank you for posting  Santress!!


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress. 
Thank you all of you for your posts. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## GlamazonD

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah the only reason why anyone could _possibly_ have an issue with Alexa Chung is because of her bone structure. No other reason whatsoever just pure envy from fans who are probably fat and living in a house filled with cats.



I'm not into body shaming and age discrimination or mud slinging in general, but you get a good hint if you read their (angry "fan" girls) judgemental rants on internet or look at on facebook.



Ms Kiah said:


> You are not allowed to mention Kate Bosworth here. You can't ever compare them. Not the beauty, thinness, bone structure, lack of career, calling the paps, *questionable *behavior, nothing. Pretend like Kate Bosworth never happened. Alex is too genuine to ever date someone so superficial.



Sry, I didn't know that. And what is this _questionable_ behaviour again? Is it something allowed for your favorite celebrities but not for Alex and his lady friends? Or is there any legit source for their questionable behaviour? 

Btw, there's one more thing in common between KB and Alexa. There are/were "hate"groups for the both women. Alexa's group was created by Arctic Monkeys fan girls and Kate hate group was made and run by trubies. I'm not sure if the groups still exist.



audiogirl said:


> It was probably a less than optimal choice of picture or topic for that matter. I'll give her some slack since she's a newbie.



Sry, I noticed too late the picture was unnecessary big but I posted it to make my point. There's been pretty much whining about Alex's bad taste in women since 2009. 

Happy belated birthday from me 







Source: lovesmesomeskarsgard.tumblr.com

Thank you for the great pictures, information and comments everyone


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> I'm not into body shaming and age discrimination or mud slinging in general, but you get a good hint if you read their (angry "fan" girls) judgemental rants on internet or look at on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Sry, I didn't know that. And what is this _questionable_ behaviour again? Is it something allowed for your favorite celebrities but not for Alex and his lady friends? Or is there any legit source for their questionable behaviour?
> 
> Btw, there's one more thing in common between KB and Alexa. There are/were "hate"groups for the both women. Alexa's group was created by Arctic Monkeys fan girls and Kate hate group was made and run by trubies. I'm not sure if the groups still
> exist.
> 
> 
> Sry, I noticed too late the picture was unnecessary big but I posted it to make my point. There's been pretty much whining about Alex's bad taste in women since 2009.
> 
> Happy belated birthday from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: lovesmesomeskarsgard.tumblr.com
> 
> Thank you for the great pictures, information and comments everyone




I think, could be wrong, the point is that, for some people, we are not permitted to question the questionable behavior of Alex.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> I think, could be wrong, the point is that, for some people, we are not permitted to question the *questionable* behavior of Alex.



Which is what.... dating the "wrong" woman... in someone's opinion? Tbh I haven't seen anyone preventing you to say your opinions about Alex's "questionable" behaviour but I've noticed some people are very sensitive and even upset if everyone doesn't agree or share their feelings about a certain person 

In my books "questionable" behaviour is to create hate forums for harmless actors or well, Bill Cosby anyone...?


----------



## JetSetGo!

This thread is about Alex, not members.

:back2topic:


----------



## GlamazonD

JetSetGo! said:


> This thread is about Alex, not members.
> 
> :back2topic:



Ok, point taken but are we allowed to talk about the fandoms in general? It seems to be a sore point here.


----------



## GlamazonD

Back to basics 





Source: alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> I think, could be wrong, the point is that, for some people, we are not permitted to *question the questionable behavior of Alex.[*/QUOTE]


I think my 'issue' is one of wording. Criticism is one thing, and is normal. But using the phrase 'questionable behavior' makes it sound like he's doing something unsavory/illegal, instead of something you don't like, such as movie choices or his dating life.


----------



## Swanky

GlamazonD said:


> Ok, point taken but are we allowed to talk about the fandoms in general? It seems to be a sore point here.




Pretty sure we've made this clear over and over. . . 



JetSetGo! said:


> *This thread is about Alex*, _not members_.
> 
> :back2topic:


----------



## GlamazonD

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think my 'issue' is one of wording. Criticism is one thing, and is normal. But using the phrase 'questionable behavior' makes it sound like he's doing something unsavory/illegal, instead of something you don't like, such as movie choices or his dating life.



Thank you. That was exactly what I tried to say. Obviously I'm not very good with words


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> Thank you. That was exactly what I tried to say. Obviously I'm not very good with words


It comes down to semantics I guess.


----------



## Zola24

Tku everyone for all the great info, and the fab AS birthday posts 




VampFan said:


> I saw the movie today. I agree with both of you about how some of the scenes are uncomfortable to watch, but the acting was really good. Of course I'm partial to Alex, but Bel really did a fantastic job. I was also in a theater with a lot of elderly women  who gasped out loud at times. Walking out after, you could hear some of them saying it wasn't what they expected.
> 
> I especially appreciated the nonjudgmental way everything was presented. I'll add my two thumbs up!



Hiya Vamp  I'm so glad you got to see Tdoatg and enjoyed it so much  The best movies do make you squirm, and I know when this happens to me it's because I'm 'in' the movie and not merely watching the story unfold. I did lol at the reaction of a lot of the elderly ladies  Do they not remember their teenage years? 


Another great fan review 



Spoiler



maggiesview:

Diary of a Teenage Girl- My Impressions

All of the wonderful things other reviewers have said about this film are true. It truly is a raw and honest presentation of a teenage girls world view. Bel Powley strikes the perfect balance between childish innocence, budding sexual curiosity and passion and an awakening maturity that makes her seem ,at times, wiser than the adults in her life. Adults who seem to have developed serious cases of arrested development as they are so deeply mired in a worldof drugs,alcohol and partying. One in which the lines of morality and responsible behavior seem to have become so increasingly blurred that Minnies mother encourages her to dress more attractively and use the female sexual power she has while her mothers boyfriend is prepared to take advantage of and fall into it simultaneously.

Bel Powley is indeed the brilliant light that brings life to Minnie and gives us such a rare glimpse into the world of a teenage girl who is clearly embracing her new found passions with all of the exhilaration and high hopes of youth. Of course,she makes mistakes, has tons of insecurity and falls flat on her face at times. But through it all we are firmly in her corner as we laugh with her, smile in joy with her and feel tears and pangs of sadness for her disappointments and heartbreak. Its a messy world indeed but in the able hands of Bel Powley and Marielle Heller we are glad we made this part of the journey with her and wish we could tag along for the rest of it.

Askars is at his best as Monroe who he plays with infinite subtlety and care. His performance anchors and provides the foundation for Powley so that her Minnie can come more sharply into focus as we are able to understand why she is so attracted to him ( he seems like a very charming and charismatic teenager himself) and why she trusts him ( she knows hes really an adult and hes charming) to take the lead. She feels safe in his hands and Askars portrayal of Monroe allows us to sees why. Of course,from an adult perspective we know she cant trust him and his behavior is quite manipulative as he attempts to walk the tightrope between not arousing Charlottes suspicions ( great scene there where he allays Charlottes aroused suspicions) and keeping Minnies rather overwrought passions in check ( another great scene when Minnie threatens disclosure) so that they dont spill over onto his relationship with Charlotte. He wants it all like the child he is at heart .He wants Charlotte and her daughter and although he knows its wrong he cant seem to bring himself to do without the sexual passion that having sex with Minnie has unleashed in him. Its like he is reliving the emotional and physical high of his own youthful sexual awakening by taking part in Minnies. He even manages to convince himself that hes in love with her. My guess is that he allows himself to continue the fantasy hes caught up in 
so he doesnt have to confront himself and what hes really doing. We understand his role in Minnies life and how she perceives him without ever feeling we are being asked to condone his actions. Again it is due to Alexs nuanced performance and Hellers masterful direction and script that we gain such an understanding and insight into Minnies world.

Kristin Wiig is superb as Minnies mother and we can see why Minnie gets so caught up and almost lost in sexual and drug experimentation. Teenagers already feel isolated and alienated from their world just from the whole adolescent transformation but its even more difficult for Minnie as her mother seems hell bent on loosing herself in alcohol and drugs instead of giving Minnie a loving supportive shoulder to rely upon. Her mother has even stopped touching her and Minnie craves being touched. We dont see much of Wiig but what we do see is enough to get the point across.

This film gets an even wider release this Friday and is well worth the money and the time investment. My husband went with me and he thought it was a terrific film and Powleys performance blew him away. So ,if you have a man in your life,take him along.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


hsm7:
Great review and a big yes to the bold.  Bel Powley is phenomenal, but without Alexs great performance to compliment hers, her character would not work as well. As actors, their performances had to work in order to give us the birds eye view into Minnies life. This movie is well worth seeing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> It comes down to semantics I guess.



I'm going to risk the mods getting annoyed, but it's not just about semantics. And we've been over this countless times.
This isn't just about fan/gossip/whatever forums, since it's pretty much Internet wide.
To repeat, again, it's not about criticizing Alex, or the perception that people have that they can't criticize Alex. Or Cumberbatch, or whom/whatever. Of course you can criticize/praise Alex. And you'll get pushback/feedback either way. Some of more polite, some not. This doesn't mean you can't do either one. But feedback is part of the process. Feedback, on most sites, isn't stifling a commenter's viewpoint, unless the commenter wants to feel stifled. 


Back on topic:

Thanks for the reviews of DOATG. Though I am intrigued that both Squirrel and VampFan noted the 'elderly' ladies in the audience. Interest demo for that. And that for some of them it 'wasn't what they were expecting'. Have to wondering what they were expecting, if they'd read the reviews.


----------



## Zola24

New post 'cos img limits, grrr! 
Some fab new gifs ;D &#9829;































> henricavyll:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård during The Diary of a Teenage Girl Press Tour (2015)




Eta: Oh *Buckeye*, I lv you 'hugs you so tight*
Eta2: Oops just realised I'm talking about the poster not the subject, lol. 'Yes, you are perfectly correct' doesn't express how I feel so well. I'm not sure where all this antagonism is coming from either as we've always agreed to disagree and then moved on.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm going to risk the mods getting annoyed, but it's not just about semantics. And we've been over this countless times.
> This isn't just about fan/gossip/whatever forums, since it's pretty much Internet wide.
> To repeat, again, it's not about criticizing Alex, or the perception that people have that they can't criticize Alex. Or Cumberbatch, or whom/whatever. Of course you can criticize/praise Alex. And you'll get pushback/feedback either way. Some of more polite, some not. This doesn't mean you can't do either one. But feedback is part of the process. Feedback, on most sites, isn't stifling a commenter's viewpoint, unless the commenter wants to feel stifled.
> 
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> Thanks for the reviews of DOATG. Though I am intrigued that both Squirrel and VampFan noted the 'elderly' ladies in the audience. Interest demo for that. And that for some of them it 'wasn't what they were expecting'. Have to wondering what they were expecting, if they'd read the reviews.


Sorry, but I don't agree with you.  I enjoy conversation and exploring opinions and ideas rather than pushback and or feedback and going over things countless times.  

To each his own.  

Can't wait to see DOATG.


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> Tku everyone for all the great info, and the fab AS birthday posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Vamp  I'm so glad you got to see Tdoatg and enjoyed it so much  The best movies do make you squirm, and I know when this happens to me it's because I'm 'in' the movie and not merely watching the story unfold.* I did lol at the reaction of a lot of the elderly ladies  Do they not remember their teenage years?
> *





BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm going to risk the mods getting annoyed, but it's not just about semantics. And we've been over this countless times.
> This isn't just about fan/gossip/whatever forums, since it's pretty much Internet wide.
> To repeat, again, it's not about criticizing Alex, or the perception that people have that they can't criticize Alex. Or Cumberbatch, or whom/whatever. Of course you can criticize/praise Alex. And you'll get pushback/feedback either way. Some of more polite, some not. This doesn't mean you can't do either one. But feedback is part of the process. Feedback, on most sites, isn't stifling a commenter's viewpoint, unless the commenter wants to feel stifled.
> 
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> Thanks for the reviews of DOATG. *Though I am intrigued that both Squirrel and VampFan noted the 'elderly' ladies in the audience. Interest demo for that. And that for some of them it 'wasn't what they were expecting'. Have to wondering what they were expecting, if they'd read the reviews*.



I think the demographic of elderly at the theater has more to do with the matinee aspect of the showing. We've gone to several afternoon showings of movies that I would never expect an older person to see (and by older I'm talking 70's, easily). Both Dope and Straight Outta Compton weekday matinees also had a predominantly elderly audience. That's not to say that they aren't interested in different movies, but I'm always surprised at the make up of the audience. I don't think the reviews discuss some of the quite graphic images in DOATG. On the other hand, as Zola mentioned, maybe they were thinking about reliving their teenage years?


----------



## audiogirl

Maybe they were reliving the era, itself. They'd be the tight age.


----------



## Zola24

audiogirl said:


> Maybe they were reliving the era, itself. They'd be the tight age.



Haha, or maybe like Keith Richards they don't 'remember' anything about the 70's at all 



Eta: I don't usually post any of my tumblr edits on here, just 'cos, but I saw this on instagram the other day, and despite numerous tags the poster omitted to credit me/ajss, and as it's still aggravating me, I'm posting my op on here. Ok it's not brilliant but I like/d it otherwise I would never have posted it, so......








> askarsjustsoswedish:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård* - Eyelash Porn 1
> 
> (x1 http://askarsgard.com) (x2 http://skarsgardcentral.org)





Eta2: Another great fan review of Tdoatg  (No spoilers)



> serialglitter:
> 
> diary of a teenage girl was really good, i liked it a lot. yes, there did end up being a lot of sex and nudity. but it was brutally honest and sincere. it was never pornographic and never exploited the characters. they didn&#8217;t hold back on anything, which i really loved. life is real, life is not censored. it was uncomfortable at times, sometimes pleasant and sometimes not. either way, the fact that it was uncomfortable made it more enjoyable for me. movies don&#8217;t really get to me much, they certainly never shock me. true movies/films are a form of art, and i think art should make people uncomfortable at times. that being said, i thought it was very successful. and even with a mustache, alex was still beautiful. he did a great job, and as much as i miss my favorite vampire, it&#8217;s really great to see him in different roles now. kristin wiig&#8217;s character wasn&#8217;t really remarkable or anything, but it was nice to see her in a serious role too. and bel powley, all the awards. she was fantastic. i highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

audiogirl said:


> Maybe they were reliving the era, itself. They'd be the tight age.


Urf. Technically, I'd be semi- close to the right age   And I'm not elderly or over fifty. But I hear you   My group, I think, were a savvy indie-viewing population that saw everything that came through. Good, bad and inbetween. They just drew from their own girlhood to relate ( or not) in determining their fit..,


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Urf. Technically, I'd be semi- close to the right age   And I'm not elderly or over fifty. But I hear you   My group, I think, were a savvy indie-viewing population that saw everything that came through. Good, bad and inbetween. They just drew from their own girlhood to relate ( or not) in determining their fit..,



The group I saw the film with in the screening ranged from 20's to 40's with one or two head honcho's who seemed to me to be mid-late 50's.

The older guys were kind of shocked by how Minnie acted. The younger ones were a bit more relaxed but there was a discussion afterwards about the film and some of the comments were pretty amusing. Definitely a feeling that the film showed some truth's about girl's sexuality that's not often explored.

The women in the screening were great though. There was some laughter in places where you could tell a memory had kicked in or they had a tale to tell. It was confirmed afterwards with a "what about that scene?" style chat over the free cocktails


----------



## GlamazonD

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm going to risk the mods getting annoyed, but it's not just about semantics. And we've been over this countless times.
> This isn't just about fan/gossip/whatever forums, since it's pretty much Internet wide.
> To repeat, again, it's not about criticizing Alex, or the perception that people have that they can't criticize Alex. Or Cumberbatch, or whom/whatever. Of course you can criticize/praise Alex. And you'll get pushback/feedback either way. Some of more polite, some not. This doesn't mean you can't do either one. But feedback is part of the process. Feedback, on most sites, isn't stifling a commenter's viewpoint, unless the commenter wants to feel stifled.



Good comment again. Couldn't say it better, it's all about the tone the things are said/written. Of course something may get lost in translation and sarcasm isn't easy over internet especially if you don't know the people you are talking with  

Criticism is a good thing but sometimes I feel we people are tending to whine just for the sake of complaining 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> Thanks for the reviews of DOATG. Though I am intrigued that both Squirrel and VampFan noted the 'elderly' ladies in the audience. Interest demo for that. And that for some of them it 'wasn't what they were expecting'. Have to wondering what they were expecting, if they'd read the reviews.



Thank you everyone for the great reviews, pictures and links


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola.

From last night:

Fan photo of Alex and Christian Siriano at the *45th Anniversary Of Electric Lady Studios Featuring Patti Smith* (August 26, 2015, NYC).

Source:  *BradWalsh* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola.
> 
> From last night:
> 
> Fan photo of Alex and Christian Siriano at the *45th Anniversary Of Electric Lady Studios Featuring Patti Smith* (August 26, 2015, NYC).
> 
> Source:  *BradWalsh* instagram



Thanks Santress  Alexa was there as well. She posted a picture of Patti Smith on stage to her Instagram.

The scruff suits him.


----------



## Henares

Thank you all of you.
Glamazon, your "basics",
Of course, thanks so much, Zola and Santress.
I´m afraid that DOGT won´t release here, at least, by now ("What Maisie..." was released January 2014) So, if the film doesn´t come to me, I will go to the film! 
Now, in NYC again, wil he have new projects?


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola. 'smile1:
> 
> From last night:
> 
> Fan photo of Alex and Christian Siriano at the 45th Anniversary Of Electric Lady Studios Featuring Patti Smith (August 26, 2015, NYC).
> 
> Source:  BradWalsh instagram



Tku for the photo  It's always good to see drunk Skars  (jmo obv lol) and tku *Free* for the info  and yes, I lv the scruff too 




Henares said:


> Thank you all of you.'ty'ty'ty:
> Glamazon, your "basics",'faint'faint'
> Of course, thanks so much, Zola and Santress.
> I´m afraid that DOGT won´t release here, at least, by now ("What Maisie..." was released January 2014) So, if the film doesn´t come to me, I will go to the film!
> Now, in NYC again, wil he have new projects? 'shucks:



Tku2  Oh poor you, I wish you luck on your travels to see Tdoatg  and yes, Alex needs to get back to work, haha


----------



## Henares

IMBd: 19 November in Gerrmany. I´ll be there


----------



## skarsbabe

I saw Diary this past weekend and although I would watch Alex do literally anything, I did not like the movie. Maybe my 'teenagehood' was just so far from hers in the movie that I couldn't relate, but I didn't feel like they needed to have her become a total skankzilla, then druggie LOL

Again, love love loved seeing Alex naked & acting, but now I think I'll go watch What Maisie Knew or TB to make me happy :-P


----------



## audiogirl

I can understand that kind of reaction, given modern sensibilities. However the story got grim because it was semi-autobiographical. And her trip on the wildside was darker and more dangerous in the graphic novel. I think it's important to view it through the lens of a different era. The attitude back then was that literally "anything goes" "If it feels good do it." They showed that a bit with her mother's lifestyle. Considering some lifestyles at the time, Minnie's behavior was somewhat tame.


----------



## giatona

I might go see the movie this weekend if im able! The reviews have been good so I'll let you know what I think.. I don't always post on here but I do love your banter, opinions and overall updated news on my favorite Swede.. He looks ummm.. Very relaxed in that pic from last night lol! Having a good time no doubt..


----------



## sweetpealil

I have only posted a few times.  I read / lurk mostly both here and a couple of other sites.  I recently started following Alexa on Instagram to see what she was about (I had no knowledge of her before she started dating Alex).  I guess I think that she might slip up and post a pic of him, them or more than his hand on her chin!  LOL
I have seen some of the recent banter here and that the moderators have stepped in a couple of times.  I want to say that I REALLY APPRECIATE this site and all of you.  Even though you might go off topic (ALEX!) by discussing his girlfriends, who he hangs with etc., you are civil to one another even when there is debate.
I felt the need to post this as someone just posted some profane horrible comments on Alexa's Instagram to the point where she commented/ questioned them.. She doesn't usually comment on comments. The person is clearly jealous of her relationship with Alex and has far too much time on her hands to be following someone she hates so much!  

Thank you ALL for your posts, pics and banter!  I think I'll just stay here!


----------



## mary12345

sweetpealil said:


> I have only posted a few times.  I read / lurk mostly both here and a couple of other sites.  I recently started following Alexa on Instagram to see what she was about (I had no knowledge of her before she started dating Alex).  I guess I think that she might slip up and post a pic of him, them or more than his hand on her chin!  LOL
> I have seen some of the recent banter here and that the moderators have stepped in a couple of times.  I want to say that I REALLY APPRECIATE this site and all of you.  Even though you might go off topic (ALEX!) by discussing his girlfriends, who he hangs with etc., you are civil to one another even when there is debate.
> I felt the need to post this as someone just posted some profane horrible comments on Alexa's Instagram to the point where she commented/ questioned them.. She doesn't usually comment on comments. The person is clearly jealous of her relationship with Alex and has far too much time on her hands to be following someone she hates so much!
> 
> Thank you ALL for your posts, pics and banter!  I think I'll just stay here!




I agree I just checked out Alexa's IG and the comments were horrible !! somebody despearately needs a shrink!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The worst thing Alexa could do is acknowledge that person. Awful stuff. And yes it seems a kangaroo is definitely loose in the top paddock.

It's gone way past your garden variety trolling. Looks like multiple accounts by one person spewing the same things re Alex and Alexa. Deranged.


----------



## GlamazonD

mary12345 said:


> I agree I just checked out Alexa's IG and the comments were horrible !! somebody despearately needs a shrink!!!




Looks like she's almost beyond help. Midlle aged mean girls gone mad (she's not alone there bullying Alexa). I hope Alexa is a stronger person than Kate but she's probably accustomed to having haters when she was with another famous Alex. Isn't there any laws against internet bullies?







Source: http://****thisletsdisco.tumblr.com


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The worst thing Alexa could do is acknowledge that person. Awful stuff. And yes it seems a *kangaroo is definitely loose in the top paddock.*
> 
> It's gone way past your garden variety trolling. Looks like multiple accounts by one person spewing the same things re Alex and Alexa. Deranged.



She's had several accounts deleted because of her behavior. She really is not mentally well, and seems to be getting worse.

I've always loved that phrase.

And look what's coming straight to DVD/VOD, starting next month:

When the world descends into darkness, stay Hidden. Own #&#8206;HiddenMovie on Digital HD 9/15 and on DVD 10/6. http://******/OwnHidden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> IMBd: 19 November in Gerrmany. I´ll be there 'jrs:



19 November it is then  I hope so much you enjoy it 




skarsbabe said:


> I saw Diary this past weekend and although I would watch Alex do literally anything, I did not like the movie. Maybe my 'teenagehood' was just so far from hers in the movie that I couldn't relate, but I didn't feel like they needed to have her become a total skankzilla, then druggie LOL
> 
> Again, love love loved seeing Alex naked & acting, but now I think I'll go watch What Maisie Knew or TB to make me happy :-P



I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Tdoatg but if you can't empathise with the characters it does make anything rather difficult to watch. I'm glad naked Alex saved the day tho 





marvelandwhimsy




giatona said:


> I might go see the movie this weekend if im able! The reviews have been good so I'll let you know what I think.. I don't always post on here but I do love your banter, opinions and overall updated news on my favorite Swede.. He looks ummm.. Very relaxed in that pic from last night lol! Having a good time no doubt..



I hope you manage to see Diary, and as you said, it would be so good if you'd post your thoughts, tku  And yes, Alex does look very 'relaxed'  Good for him 




sweetpealil said:


> I have only posted a few times.  I read / lurk mostly both here and a couple of other sites.  I recently started following Alexa on Instagram to see what she was about (I had no knowledge of her before she started dating Alex).  I guess I think that she might slip up and post a pic of him, them or more than his hand on her chin!  LOL
> I have seen some of the recent banter here and that the moderators have stepped in a couple of times.  I want to say that I REALLY APPRECIATE this site and all of you.  Even though you might go off topic (ALEX!) by discussing his girlfriends, who he hangs with etc., you are civil to one another even when there is debate.
> I felt the need to post this as someone just posted some profane horrible comments on Alexa's Instagram to the point where she commented/ questioned them.. She doesn't usually comment on comments. The person is clearly jealous of her relationship with Alex and has far too much time on her hands to be following someone she hates so much!
> 
> Thank you ALL for your posts, pics and banter!  I think I'll just stay here!



:welcome2: I would say, 'pull up a chair', but that doesn't sound quite right because of course I had to go and check out the comments on Alexa's instagram - omfg! What is wrong with some people!? I just don't get it!?

This kind of behaviour isn't just limited to the AS fandom, as I also quite like Michael Fassbender, and Sam Heughan, and as soon as they get a new girlfriend, the trolls start piling in with their vile comments, they really are low-life pond dwellers. Fwiw, I think most celebs who are very active on social media have a pa who reports/summarises the reactions to posts - I certainly would consider it money well spent if I were them.

Anyway enough of this, I've already given the trolls too much attention as it is, and that's obviously what they crave so much, the sad ****s. I was so happy to read that you appreciate this thread and think we are civil  Yay! Please drop by again 



Eta: YES to all the above ;D

Eta2: Omfg *Buckeye* that trailer is a real shocker, (I thought it was going to be some Russian thing with a similar name, lol). Straight to dvd but Hidden is no longer Hidden 'yay!'


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Finally! Thanks BC. Even if its not top notch it looks like a creepy film I'd watch at home with some popcorn.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She's had several accounts deleted because of her behavior. She really is not mentally well, and seems to be getting worse.
> 
> I've always loved that phrase.
> 
> *And look what's coming straight to DVD/VOD, starting next month*:
> 
> When the world descends into darkness, stay Hidden. Own #&#8206;HiddenMovie on Digital HD 9/15 and on DVD 10/6. http://******/OwnHidden
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




it's like a sighting of the Loch Ness monster!

Fortunately, I'm sure Alexa/Alex/others are used to this after the first few years of being in the public eye and probably have seen way more deranged stuff come their way that isn't as ignorable as just a post (or 200, given this individual).  Unfortunately, I get the sense that 'poster' is trying to get more followers and giving her air time is probably only feeding her delusions , so I'll stop now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> I would say, 'pull up a chair', but that doesn't sound quite right because of course I had to go and check out the comments on Alexa's instagram - omfg! What is wrong with some people!? I just don't get it!?
> 
> This kind of behaviour isn't just limited to the AS fandom, as I also quite like Michael Fassbender, and Sam Heughan, and as soon as they get a new girlfriend, the trolls start piling in with their vile comments, they really are low-life pond dwellers. Fwiw, I think most celebs who are very active on social media have a pa who reports/summarises the reactions to posts - I certainly would consider it money well spent if I were them.
> 
> Anyway enough of this, I've already given the trolls too much attention as it is, and that's obviously what they crave so much, the sad ****s. I was so happy to read that you appreciate this thread and think we are civil  Yay! Please drop by again
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: YES to all the above ;D
> 
> Eta2: Omfg *Buckeye* that trailer is a real shocker, *(I thought it was going to be some Russian thing with a similar name, lol). Straight to dvd but Hidden is no longer Hidden 'yay!*'






FreeSpirit71 said:


> Finally! Thanks BC. Even if its not top notch it looks like a creepy film I'd watch at home with some popcorn.



I know, even though it was from the official WB youtube site I wasn't sure until actually seeing him in it.  

I'll watch it eventually, just to see whether it was it was worth him eating not much more than kale salads for two months.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Here is the DVD cover art along with a blurb from *Alien Bee*:

Warner Bros. confirmed its release dates (Digital HD:  September 15, DVD:  October 6th) today along with releasing the films trailer and DVD cover art.

Warner Bros. Home Entertainment has announced the home video release of the post-apocalyptic horror-thriller HIDDEN, arriving on on Digital HD on September 15th and on DVD on October 6th. Head inside to check out the details for this upcoming creeper. #HiddenMovie

The movie was directed by Matt Duffer and Ross Duffer and stars Alexander Skarsgard, Andrea Riseborough, Emily Alyn Lind, Heather Doerksen and William Ainscough.

Plot:

A young girl and her parents hide out in a bomb shelter from Breathers, who appear to be post-apocalyptic virus-mutated monsters.

Source:  *AlienBee.net* via *AlienBeeNews* twitter 


http://alienbee.net/release-details-for-horror-thriller-the-hidden-starring-alexander-skarsgard/

https://twitter.com/AlienBeeNews/status/637347536718708736


----------



## RedTopsy

Great News.  



Great news. Finally. And for once I dont have to wait forever to see the film. Yay.  &#9786;


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I know, even though it was from the official WB youtube site I wasn't sure until actually seeing him in it.
> 
> I'll watch it eventually, just to see whether it was it was worth him eating not much more than kale salads for two months.



Haha, we're such skeptics, I was the same, even when I saw the WB logo, I was, "oh here we go again", and then, yay, Alex!  Although I did forget how much weight he dropped and how baggy were his clothes  




Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.smile1:
> 
> Here is the DVD cover art along with a blurb from Alien Bee:
> 
> Warner Bros. confirmed its release dates (Digital HD:  September 15, DVD:  October 6th) today along with releasing the films trailer and DVD cover art.
> 
> Warner Bros. Home Entertainment has announced the home video release of the post-apocalyptic horror-thriller HIDDEN, arriving on on Digital HD on September 15th and on DVD on October 6th. Head inside to check out the details for this upcoming creeper. #HiddenMovie
> 
> The movie was directed by Matt Duffer and Ross Duffer and stars Alexander Skarsgard, Andrea Riseborough, Emily Alyn Lind, Heather Doerksen and William Ainscough.
> 
> Plot:
> 
> A young girl and her parents hide out in a bomb shelter from Breathers, who appear to be post-apocalyptic virus-mutated monsters.
> 
> Source: AlienBee.net via AlienBeeNews twitter
> 
> alienbee.net/release-details-for-horror-thriller-the-hidden-starring-alexander-skarsgard/[/url]
> 
> twitter.com/AlienBeeNews/status/637347536718708736[/url]



Tku for the poster and the further info ;D



Frick, tumblr people are fast! 



























> skarsgardfans:
> 
> Screencaps from #hidden with Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## Zola24

truebloodsims

truebloodsims' tags:#yaaaaay hidden is finally coming out#next month all of a sudden after like 4 years of waiting#and the trailer looks super creepy yikes#so here is a silly gif of the northmans and the hiddens to un-creep myself#sims 2#true blood#hidden#seriously though why do my fave actors have to keep making horror movies#i still never watched fertile ground with gale harold#but i did watch siren with eoin macken#it was ummm he looked good in it#gif#dancing#hidden bunker#OMG AND THE BARRENS#have almost erased that one from my memory but not quite#AND THAT ONE WITH RYAN KWANTEN ON A PLANE#the perils of being a fangirl

:giggles:


----------



## No1YouKnow

Hi everyone...just found this forum.  I am so excited for this movie!  Thanks for posting the trailer - it looks really good.  I'll definitely grab as soon as it comes out.

Btw, Andrea R. was the actress who played Nina in "Disconnect."


----------



## cecemarco

Just got back from watching Diary of a Teenage Girl. It finally opened today- YES, we had to made it an all day affair to get to a theatre that was actually showing it (left at 10am, just got home) but WORTH IT!!! 

I loved, loved, loved it. And I am officially obsessed with Bel Powley now. She is fan-freakin-tastic. Alex did an amazing job in his role, which didn't surprise me one bit. My husband loved it too, and we have talked about it ever since leaving the theatre. Can't wait to buy it on DVD and watch it again.  

Free- your review was spot on. You are a much better wordsmith than I am, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## GlamazonD

sweetpealil said:


> I have only posted a few times.  I read / lurk mostly both here and a couple of other sites.  I recently started following Alexa on Instagram to see what she was about (I had no knowledge of her before she started dating Alex).  I guess I think that she might slip up and post a pic of him, them or more than his hand on her chin!  LOL
> I have seen some of the recent banter here and that the moderators have stepped in a couple of times.  I want to say that I REALLY APPRECIATE this site and all of you.  Even though you might go off topic (ALEX!) by discussing his girlfriends, who he hangs with etc., you are civil to one another even when there is debate.
> I felt the need to post this as someone just posted some profane horrible comments on Alexa's Instagram to the point where she commented/ questioned them.. She doesn't usually comment on comments. The person is clearly jealous of her relationship with Alex and has far too much time on her hands to be following someone she hates so much!
> 
> Thank you ALL for your posts, pics and banter!  I think I'll just stay here!



I saw your comment on Alexa's IG, and I have to admit you are much braver than me. I'm still on the fence should I go there to support Alexa or not. I hope she or the media don't get the impression that all the Alex fans are nasty jealous loons. It's only a matter of time before the media re-invents the notorious word "askarsloons". It would be so unfair because the most Alex fans (real ones) don't give a rats backside who's he with 




Zola24 said:


> 19 November it is then  I hope so much you enjoy it
> I'm sorry you didn't enjoy Tdoatg but if you can't empathise with the characters it does make anything rather difficult to watch. I'm glad naked Alex saved the day tho
> 
> 
> This kind of behaviour isn't just limited to the* AS fandom*, as I also quite like Michael Fassbender, and Sam Heughan, and as soon as they get a new girlfriend, the trolls start piling in with their vile comments, they really are low-life pond dwellers. Fwiw, I think most celebs who are very active on social media have a pa who reports/summarises the reactions to posts - I certainly would consider it money well spent if I were them.
> 
> Anyway enough of this, I've already given the trolls too much attention as it is, and that's obviously what they crave so much, the sad ****s. I was so happy to read that you appreciate this thread and think we are civil  Yay! Please drop by again



Well, when I fully agree that almost every fandoms have their fair share of craziness I wouldn't put this current insanity entirely on Alex fans. There's still lots of _bad blood_   between the different "teams"of True Blood. Some non fans have history in taking advantage of ladyfriend caused turmoil in AS fandom and are not shy to support haters.







Source: youvebeenapplecrumbled.tumblr

Last but not least huge THANKS Santress, Zola and BC for the Hidden news, pictures and information. Thank you everyone for a good conversation


----------



## Henares

Thanks, always. You are fantastic. :kiss:
I love the news, video, pics, etc...about Hidden, I´m sad and  glad at the same time. Maybe, like Red, I haven´t to wait for years to see it, but, I thimk that all the crew´s work deserves a better release. Poor Alex...So many lettuces ...!!! 
 Great pics, Zola!!!


----------



## Henares

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/
Please, please, forgive me...I have to do it!


----------



## RedTopsy

Hidden on facebook: 













Source: https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GlamazonD said:


> I saw your comment on Alexa's IG, and I have to admit you are much braver than me. I'm still on the fence should I go there to support Alexa or not. I hope she or the media don't get the impression that all the Alex fans are nasty jealous loons. It's only a matter of time before the media re-invents the notorious word "askarsloons". It would be so unfair because the most Alex fans (real ones) don't give a rats backside who's he with



I think Alexa and Alex can handle it, or as Squirrel said Alexa's people will handle it for her.. Really, the worst thing to do is react or get involved in a slanging match with someone like this, bringing it down into the mud where they thrive. Even though most people will have the best intentions in speaking up, IMHO (and from experience) its best to just report, block and keep moving. They want you to engage, trust me. 

In the meantime we have Hidden to look forward to, I'll have to seek out its availability in Oz though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Haha, we're such skeptics, I was the same, even when I saw the WB logo, I was, "oh here we go again", and then, yay, Alex!  Although I did forget how much weight he dropped and how baggy were his clothes
> 
> 
> *Frick, tumblr people are fast! *




They are, and I'm presuming come September 15 we'll have screen caps shortly after it's available online.



GlamazonD said:


> I saw your comment on Alexa's IG, and I have to admit you are much braver than me. I'm still on the fence should I go there to support Alexa or not. I hope she or the media don't get the impression that all the Alex fans are nasty jealous loons. It's only a matter of time before the media re-invents the notorious word "askarsloons". It would be so unfair because the most Alex fans (real ones) don't give a rats backside who's he with
> 
> 
> Well, when I fully agree that almost every fandoms have their fair share of craziness* I wouldn't put this current insanity entirely on Alex fans.* There's still lots of _bad blood_   between the different "teams"of True Blood. Some non fans have history in taking advantage of ladyfriend caused turmoil in AS fandom and are not shy to support haters.
> 
> 
> Last but not least huge THANKS Santress, Zola and BC for the Hidden news, pictures and information. Thank you everyone for a good conversation



This particular one you can, she's been around, under multiple names, for awhile. Though, obviously, she's not an Alex fan anymore.



Henares said:


> Thanks, always. You are fantastic.
> I love the news, video, pics, etc...about Hidden, I´m sad and  glad at the same time. Maybe, like Red, I haven´t to wait for years to see it, but, I thimk that all the crew´s work deserves a better release. Poor Alex...So many lettuces ...!!!
> Great pics, Zola!!!




It's a pity, but it's also part of the business, and I'm presuming just about everyone who worked on this film knew that. I feel that we got lucky in even getting it out on dvd/VOD.  WB could have just never released it.

Here's the the link to buy it on Amazon US:

http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Alexander-Skarsg%E5rd/dp/B014K5F1KO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440849815&sr=8-1&keywords=Hidden%20alexander%20skarsgard&tag=viglink20280-20

Looking at the view of the back of the dvd, it looks like it's only 83 minutes long and no extras.

ETA: The anti-fan, this one definitely do not engage. I admire the effort, but she won't care, she's not out on social media to engage. Report, block, and move on. Repeat steps as needed, because she'll probably just keeping getting new accounts.


----------



## Zola24

No1YouKnow said:


> Hi everyone...just found this forum.  I am so excited for this movie!  Thanks for posting the trailer - it looks really good.  I'll definitely grab as soon as it comes out.
> 
> Btw, Andrea R. was the actress who played Nina in "Disconnect."



Welcome  and tku for the Andrea Riseborough info  although I think most of us already knew, as apart from anything else, they were at the Disconnect prem in New York on 8 Apr '13. (Any excuse to post a photo of Skars in a suit ;D)





santress




cecemarco said:


> Just got back from watching Diary of a Teenage Girl. It finally opened today- YES, we had to made it an all day affair to get to a theatre that was actually showing it (left at 10am, just got home) but WORTH IT!!!
> 
> I loved, loved, loved it. And I am officially obsessed with Bel Powley now. She is fan-freakin-tastic. Alex did an amazing job in his role, which didn't surprise me one bit. My husband loved it too, and we have talked about it ever since leaving the theatre. Can't wait to buy it on DVD and watch it again.  D
> 
> Free- your review was spot on. You are a much better wordsmith than I am, so I'll just leave it at that. 'cool'



I'm so glad you and your hubby enjoyed Tdoatg  Wow, that was some journey  Everyone seems very impressed with the movie 







> justjoelkinnaman:
> 
> Brief interruption here for my JJK friends&#8211;
> 
> I LOVED this movie, one of the best I&#8217;ve seen this year (or longer), and hands-down some of the best performances of the year.
> 
> It won&#8217;t be in theaters for long, and it deserves support. We were all teens once, stumbling through early independence, messing up some way or another in whatever era or culture we live in, thinking there&#8217;s no way to find tomorrow, only to find ourselves surviving and coming out on the other side. Minnie&#8217;s story just happens to be set in libertine San Francisco in the early 70&#8242;s. Bel Powley is FANTASTIC.






Henares said:


> canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com[/URL]
> Please, please, forgive me...I have to do it!



Hey Henares, never apologise for posting a fab new photo of Alex  I loved it ;D 
(and it breaks up all the text )
Tku *Red* too for the Hidden Facebook info - I lv that photo 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> They are, and I'm presuming come September 15 *we'll have screen caps shortly after it's available online.*
> 
> This particular one you can, she's been around, under multiple names, for awhile. Though, obviously, she's not an Alex fan anymore.
> 
> It's a pity, but it's also part of the business, and I'm presuming just about everyone who worked on this film knew that. I feel that we got lucky in even getting it out on dvd/VOD.  WB could have just never released it.
> 
> Here's the the link to buy it on Amazon US:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Alexander-Skarsg%E5rd/dp/B014K5F1KO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440849815&sr=8-1&keywords=Hidden%20alexander%20skarsgard&tag=viglink20280-20
> 
> Looking at the view of the back of the dvd, it looks like it's only *83 minutes* long and no extras.
> 
> ETA: The anti-fan, this one definitely do not engage. I admire the effort, but she won't care, she's not out on social media to engage. Report, block, and move on. Repeat steps as needed, because she'll probably just keeping getting new accounts.



Yes, s/caps  and gifs too  I'm hoping if Hidden is only 83 minutes long, it'll be punchy, fast moving, and hopefully very tense and scary. 
Eta: I'm gonna have to say it, I'm not convinced about that little girl crying all the time - I hope she shows that girls can also dig deep and show courage when needed. I hate whining, (and over-acting), lol. Oh that sounds really mean, but it's just how I felt when I saw the trailer.


----------



## Zola24

Some fab Hidden gifs, similar but different ;D































> henricavyll:
> 
> When the world descends into darkness, stay *Hidden*.


----------



## Zola24

> askarslover:
> 
> (x https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t94i4JwtHU)


----------



## Henares

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I love Alex looking trough  the windows. I remind me Benji, The last drop...
Thank you, Zola. 
Alex, please,  new projets!!!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Some sexy Fares for y'all girls.  Out partying in Stockholm.

View attachment 3113745


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fares and his very distinguished snoz. He has such a great face.


----------



## mary12345

Agreed great pix of Fares!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the picture of Fares! And since he's started wearing button front shirts more this summer we get a better look at his tattoo. Not that I'm paying attention to it or anything, that would be unseemly.


----------



## cecemarco

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the picture of Fares! And since he's started wearing button front shirts more this summer *we get a better look at his tattoo*. Not that I'm paying attention to it or anything, that would be unseemly.



Any idea what it means? I'm certainly not paying attention either....just uh, curious.


----------



## No1YouKnow

Zola24 said:


> Welcome  and tku for the Andrea Riseborough info  although I think most of us already knew, as apart from anything else, they were at the Disconnect prem in New York on 8 Apr '13. (Any excuse to post a photo of Skars in a suit ;D)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zola!  Wow she looks really different in this pic.  Disconnect was a good film.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cecemarco said:


> Any idea what it means? I'm certainly not paying attention either....just uh, curious.




My interest is totally for educational purposes, not because of anything else! He's got other tattoos, but why he has this tattoo on his chest, that's a counting/tally mark, is a mystery that needs to be solved! 



> QUOTE=No1YouKnow;29103901]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zola24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome  and tku for the Andrea Riseborough info  although I think most of us already knew, as apart from anything else, they were at the Disconnect prem in New York on 8 Apr '13. (Any excuse to post a photo of Skars in a suit ;D)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zola!  Wow *she looks really different in this pic*.  Disconnect was a good film.
Click to expand...

I was halfway through Birdman before I realized she was the girlfriend of Keaton's character. She can look totally different role to role.

DOATG box office:

*"The Diary of a Teenage Girl"* (Sony Pictures Classics) Week 4  
$424,984 in 795 theaters (+726); Cumulative: $925,065
SPC  pushed this out very wide earlier than they usually do. The results  confirm the earlier disappointing results -- this had a PTA of only  $534. This could stay a bit longer in core theaters, but for most of  these theaters, don't expect much further life.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...econd-week-phoenix-continues-to-rise-20150830


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Red & Zola.

New promo still of Alex in *Hidden*:

Source:  *WBHidden* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p....1441047390./1627049780868966/?type=3&theater


----------



## giatona

Can't wait to see Hidden! And DOATG... Didn't get to see it this weekend!


----------



## Henares

Thank you BC, Santress and Giatona. 
Do you think that this silent Alex could mean new jobs? &#128549;


----------



## jooa

^^ Who knows ... about "War" we also hadn't any announcement but I'm rather skeptical  We know that he was in New York in his birthday and at the Patti Smith's concert August 25-26, probably he's still there, maybe he's doing some renovation in his apartment?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ Who knows ... about "War" we also hadn't any announcement but I'm rather skeptical  We know that he was in New York in his birthday and at the Patti Smith's concert August 25-26, probably he's still there, *maybe he's doing some renovation in his apartment? *



I would not be surprised if he doesn't have one, or if he does he's just leasing/subletting.

Still a few months out, and these mean nothing, but I like seeing them:

*13 Summer Movies that Deserve Oscar Nominations*

September 2, 2015 | 02:17PM PT


*3. The Diary of a Teenage Girl*
_For Your Consideration: Bel Powley (Best Actress), Alexander Skarsgaard (Best Supporting Actor), Best Adapted Screenplay_
Not since Carey Mulligan in An Education has a young actress made a  more stunning lead debut than Powley, the Brit who captures the spirit  of an American teen coming of age in the 1970s. But Skarsgaard also  deserves attention for giving her love interest, a man twice her age,  true complexity. And writer-director Marielle Hellers script is raw,  honest and fascinating. _Jenelle Riley_


http://variety.com/2015/film/news/13-summer-movies-that-deserve-oscar-nominations-1201581925/


----------



## cecemarco

He definitely has an apartment- I can't remember the exact interview, but he said something recently about Bill staying there and taking over while he has been traveling so much. He laughed and called him "that little brat"- anyone else know what interview I'm talking about?


----------



## Kitkath70

cecemarco said:


> He definitely has an apartment- I can't remember the exact interview, but he said something recently about Bill staying there and taking over while he has been traveling so much. He laughed and called him "that little brat"- anyone else know what interview I'm talking about?



It was one of the audio interviews. It may have been the longer version of the interview where he was asked about the mind of a teenage girl.  He definitely called Bill a little brat


----------



## cecemarco

Kitkath70 said:


> It was one of the audio interviews. It may have been the longer version of the interview where he was asked about the mind of a teenage girl.  He definitely called Bill a little brat



YES! That was it! Thank you- I started wondering if I dreamed that up somehow.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cecemarco said:


> He definitely has an apartment- I can't remember the exact interview, but he said something recently about Bill staying there and taking over while he has been traveling so much. He laughed and called him "that little brat"- anyone else know what interview I'm talking about?



I think that was the Josh Horowitz interview, and I thought he was talking about when he lived in LA, as Bill did stay in LA for extended periods of time. However, while Bill's been in NYC this year, it wasn't for long, he's been busy filming elsewhere.

More notice for his acting:


*Summer Movies 2015: Mad Max Rises, Adam Sandler Sinks*

Tim Grierson & Will LeitchFiled to: grierson & leitch9/02/15 2:48pm

*GRIERSON*

*Best Performance: *Playing a lecherous creep is easyplaying a lecherous creep you almost feel sorry for is hard. In the acclaimed 1970s drama _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, *Alexander Skarsgård*  is terrific as Monroe, the boyfriend of Kristen Wiigs hippie-ish  mother to precocious, awkward teen Minnie (an excellent Bel Powley).  Soon, Monroe begins a clandestine relationship with the sexually  inexperienced daughter, requiring Skarsgård to walk a delicate line  between full-blown skuzzball and deeply troubled loser. As its title  suggests, _Teenage Girl_chiefly focuses on Minnies coming of  age, but its Skarsgård whos instrumental in powering the story, giving  us a man whos never quite aware of the damage hes doing to this young  woman because hes too busy being absorbed in his own selfishness.


http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=29117985


----------



## jooa

^^ No, Alex was talking about his apartment in NY and that he didn't spend much time in it due his work and travel ... but apparently Bill was in it and was living as it was his


----------



## Henares

I´m glad for the news of his acting! 
Thak you for the informations!
I read yesterday Bel has been or will be on Jimmy Fallon´s show. I hope they tell us somethimg about Alex


----------



## RedTopsy

Article in news.com.au. 
Nothing new I guess, seems to be a mix of info from other interviews.

Link: http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...f-a-teenage-girl/story-fnk850z8-1227513807194


But look at this yummy pic:   








canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr


----------



## OHVamp

Been gone awhile. Thanks for all the great stuff. I'm hoping like several other movies which went direct to DVD, that Hidden is good enough and gets a word-of-mouth reputation as being a good watch. I don't think it will be terrible, and the two main actors are definitely quality. It's all about the script and it's execution to me. If it was an Indie film, it could have been previewed at all the film festivals so it'd get the benefit of reviews and exposure there. I really hope WB at least invests in a few TV commercials promoting Hidden. If not, I'll wrack it up to Hollywood's bottom line investments, and perhaps the film is decent but not good enough to theater draw. I'm sure they've crunched the numbers and figure out they'll make more this way than a theater release. Once it's out, we all should get a better idea.


----------



## giatona

Quiet on the alex news.. Wonder if he's away for the holiday weekend? Cute pic of him but I don't really like his hair like that.. I like it short but not not that style... Maybe we will get some pics this weekend fingers crossed.


----------



## mary12345

Alexa posted a pic on her IG with her on a beach looks like Hamptons probably her and Alex are there for the weekend with her posse


----------



## jooa

^^ In Hamptons lives Alex's very close friend with her family. If they're together there I think is more likely that they're visiting this friend


----------



## mary12345

jooa said:


> ^^ In Hamptons lives Alex's very close friend with her family. If they're together there I think is more likely that they're visiting this friend


 
yes probably right if he is with his friends it would explain no pics or snapchat snaps


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It looks like for the last two weeks, with the exception of the Patti Smith concert, he's been able to enjoy going out and not being bothered by paps, or even by fans.

DOATG's box office. It dropped a lot of the theaters that it had expanded to last week, but that also meant a return to a higher per theater average.

_*The Diary Of A Teenage Girl*_ (Sony Pictures Classics) Week 5 [255 Theaters] Weekend $258,926, Average $1,015, Cume $1,342,274
http://deadline.com/2015/09/un-gallo-con-muchos-huevos-before-we-go-specialty-b-o-1201516505/



*"Diary of a Teenage Girl"* (Sony Pictures Classics) Week 4
$258,926 in 255 (-540) theaters; Cumulative: $: 1,342,000
SPC  did a good job of holding on to core theaters despite the weak  expansion of this acclaimed Sundance film last week, but it still looks  to struggle to hit $2 million.


http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...n-animated-un-gallo-plays-to-latinos-20150906


----------



## Ms Kiah

mary12345 said:


> yes probably right if he is with his friends it would explain no pics or snapchat snaps



No, he's with her friends which explains why there are pics of him at the beach being posted to their accounts. 

Honestly for someone who claims to want privacy he has a very strange way of going about it. It's difficult to feel bad for him regarding the paps when he courts people who court them who also live on social media. 

 Me thinks he's a fraud.


----------



## Kitkath70

Since when has going to the beach with your girlfriend on a holiday weekend become a bad thing? How many people on this forum,  in the U.S., are spending time with their family and friends over Labor Day?
The only people that would know that the guy behind Alexa is Alex are his fans that recognize his bathing suit. Asking him to date a girl who is not on social media is like asking him to find a 30 year old virgin. It's not that easy to do.  In the scheme of things, I think her friends are being pretty respectful of his privacy.  The latest picture that has all the crazies panties in a wad is from fifi brown's Instagram. People really need to get a life.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Since when has going to the beach with your girlfriend on a holiday weekend become a bad thing? How many people on this forum,  in the U.S., are spending time with their family and friends over Labor Day?
> The only people that would know that the guy behind Alexa is Alex are his fans that recognize his bathing suit. Asking him to date a girl who is not on social media is like asking him to find a 30 year old virgin. It's not that easy to do.  In the scheme of things, I think her friends are being pretty respectful of his privacy.  The latest picture that has all the crazies panties in a wad is from fifi brown's Instagram. People really need to get a life.



Unless you're really looking though, how would you even _know_ which friends are Alexa's? The only ones I know are Pixie Geldof and what's her face Gavin Rossdale's daughter.  I'm a fan of Alex but not fan enough to go trolling through who any of her friends are to try and see a few centimetres of a a body part of the guy and make some huge assumption over it.

Methinks there's too much protesting about nothing going on.

I did laugh at this one though when I just peeked at her account https://instagram.com/p/6axBfPJ1Kj/?taken-by=feefehbrown - I think it has some relevance to the comments on Alexa's instagram because she's @ Alexa...


----------



## mary12345

Fifi B. is definitely a close friend of Alexa's so he is definitely hanging out with her pals again looks like this relationship is getting serious.  DOATG is not playing anywhere near me so looks like I'll have to wait for the DVD release


----------



## BagBerry13

I find it weirder that she's following his ex-girlfriend on Instagram. Awkward much? Well, they do have a thing in common. [emoji1]


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagBerry13 said:


> I find it weirder that she's following his ex-girlfriend on Instagram. Awkward much? Well, they do have a thing in common. [emoji1]



They have many things in common. :giggles:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Unless you're really looking though, how would you even know which friends are Alexa's?* The only ones I know are Pixie Geldof and what's her face Gavin Rossdale's daughter.  I'm a fan of Alex but not fan enough to go trolling through who any of her friends are to try and see a few centimetres of a a body part of the guy and make some huge assumption over it.
> 
> Methinks there's too much protesting about nothing going on.
> 
> I did laugh at this one though when I just peeked at her account https://instagram.com/p/6axBfPJ1Kj/?taken-by=feefehbrown - I think it has some relevance to the comments on Alexa's instagram because she's @ Alexa...




There does seem to be a lot of effort by some people to peruse her IG and her friend's IGs to see if there's anything about him at all. And then criticize him for it. 
Me, I think hanging out on a beach in the Hamptons sounds fine. Slather on SPF 500 sunblock, grab a book and relax away.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There does seem to be a lot of effort by some people to peruse her IG and her friend's IGs to see if there's anything about him at all. And then criticize him for it.
> Me, I think hanging out on a beach in the Hamptons sounds fine. Slather on SPF 500 sunblock, grab a book and relax away.



Exactly  there's no conspiracy going on here  Chillax Alex!


----------



## merita

I just wonder why they can't have a private vacation.  I guess it didn't happen if it is not posted on Instragram or Snapchat.  This is the crowd that he is rolling with now.


----------



## Ms Kiah

merita said:


> I just wonder why they can't have a private vacation.  I guess it didn't happen if it is not posted on Instragram or Snapchat.  This is the crowd that he is rolling with now.



Yes it is. He might as well go all the way and get with the Kardashian clan. He'd fit right in and could date Kendall. 

This forum is famous for searching every orifice of the internet for any kind of picture of Alex. Any fan, cast member, crew member, family or friend who post anything to twitter, instagram, facebook is posted right here. That's been happening for years. However because some have noticed Alexa Chung and her social media happy pals are posting pictures and videos of Alex in private moments suddenly everyone is looking too hard for pics complete with pearl clutching astonishment? 

 Oh My God.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not afraid to be critical of either Alex *or* Alexa when warranted, but this microscopic searching for details to hate on is really OTT IMO.

He's not tagged, you can't see his face. He's on vacay with his girl. Big effing deal. Considering Alexa actually uses social media for her business (like many do these days) I'd say she's showing restraint. 

And again, trying to tie her to KateB. I didn't like Kate, made no secret of it. But AC is not her. Alex is interested in the fashion/music world. It's almost inevitable he'd be interested in someone who runs in those circles IMHO. At least Alexa has a sense of humour about herself.

Anyhow .. from the same ol, same old.  And pearl clutching? Nah but infinitely better than getting your ben wa balls in a twist every time the dude has a girlfriend.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oh yes, GlamonD made the same argument. Who wouldn't admire the humble and talented Alexa Chung? It must just be jealous fangirls who are ripping their Alex posters off the wall in frustration who have a problem with her. Bosworth, Kardashians or Chung, they're basically the same and I won't make any apologies for thinking that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh yes, GlamonD made the same argument. Who wouldn't admire the humble and talented Alexa Chung? It must just be jealous fangirls who are ripping their Alex posters off the wall in frustration who have a problem with her. B*osworth, Kardashians or Chung, they're basically the same and I won't make any apologies for thinking that*.



Good for you. And I won't for thinking that they aren't. So there we are. 

I don't "admire" Alexa.  She just seems pretty harmless to me. I'm neither here nor there on her.  It's much of a muchness. You have your opinion, I have mine.

Maybe not you Kiah but others have gone after Alexa with the vehemence of rabid dogs jealous that someone else has their bone.


----------



## Kitkath70

I hardly think you can put Alexa and any of the Kardashians in the same category. Way different levels.

It is the vehemence that certain people are going at both Alex and Alexa with that is concerning.  Especially when you see some of the other known wackos in the fandom chiming in.  I'm sure both Alexa and Alex's management is keeping an eye on certain accounts if things get more threatening. I would call some of what has been said borderline stalking and harassment.


----------



## audiogirl

Wait, did I miss something out in the real world? Are celebs now the only people who use social media? Are they the only people taking vacation pics?

Btw I'm betting he's visiting his friend in the Hamptons. If there are any of Alexa's friends there, they are just along for the ride.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

This seems all so unsurprising.  The resentment that Alex is connected up with someone who runs in his own circles of film/fashion/culture, he's with someone who is a model, he's dating AT ALL. Outrageous!! That's the typical fandom reaction, given some people want him to stand as a purist, not as the real person.  We've seen that here for ages.  And to the other point, he's dating someone who isn't Mother Theresa or Amal Clooney's stand-in.  What did anyone expect? I think he likes the VIP culture scene, he likes models, he likes music, he's not as altruistic or beneficent as anyone would like, but he's basically a nice guy to his fans, he's focused on his career, he isn't everything he projects in his interviews (we knew that, we've been commenting on that here for years)... Why the fuss? It's what others here have said already, we put a lot of pressure on expectations.


----------



## Kitkath70

audiogirl said:


> Wait, did I miss something out in the real world? Are celebs now the only people who use social media? Are they the only people taking vacation pics?
> 
> Btw I'm betting he's visiting his friend in the Hamptons. If there are any of Alexa's friends there, they are just along for the ride.



You are exactly right and I think that's where the rub is for some of us.  Every single person posting on this open forum is guilty of using social media.  To sit back and rake someone over the coals about a picture Alexa's friend posted is hypocritical period.

And using what Alex said in an interview more than 5 years ago about privacy is BS.
That was before, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat etc.  Times change and so do opinions and positions  People evolve and grow with the changing times.  Considering the way the world is now, I'd say he's totally under represented in the realm of social media. A little exposure from his actual girlfriend and their friends isn't really a bad thing.  People just want something to ***** about.  It's stupid.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Kitkath70 said:


> You are exactly right and I think that's where the rub is for some of us.  Every single person posting on this open forum is guilty of using social media.  To sit back and rake someone over the coals about a picture Alexa's friend posted is hypocritical period.
> 
> And using what Alex said in an interview more than 5 years ago about privacy is BS.
> That was before, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat etc.  Times change and so do opinions and positions  People evolve and grow with the changing times.  Considering the way the world is now, I'd say he's totally under represented in the realm of social media. A little exposure from his actual girlfriend and their friends isn't really a bad thing.  People just want something to ***** about.  It's stupid.



Alex isn't interested in maintaining his privacy anymore? Sorry I must have missed that memo.

Being featured on FiFi Brown's instagram is somehow giving him good exposure for his career? As in this was promo for the direct to video Hidden? He's hidden in the picture just like the movie? They're brilliant! All along I thought they were just interested in promoting themselves and increasing their own number of followers. Little did I know the sacrifice of these brave little souls just trying to help him out. :okay:


----------



## Kitkath70

There's a big difference in not wanting discuss your personal life in every single interview during a movie junket and obscure photos posted on a friend's Instagram.  As I stated earlier, nobody would even know it was him if certain people were not trolling all her friend's sights. So actually it's those same trolls who are bringing attention to their friend's individual accounts. Trolls who are trying to increase their own following as well. So really whose to blame?  Pot meet kettle.

Also, I don't think I said anything about the Instagram photos helping his career.  It just helps to keep his fans satisfied between sightings.  That's all.


----------



## 1cougar

Greetings,
This is my first post here so who knows how it will publish, there seems to be 50697846 posts already before mine so forgive me for not taking a week to catch up.

I think I fall into the category of Alex fan in your current discussion and while I don't think it is in me to actually "hate" anyone I do think his current relationship is not a romance but a convenient friendship for publicity on both sides, esp AC .Does that make me a hater, troll or whatever label is the current one for someone like me? Nope, just have a different opinion is all. At the end of the day I am just like you, assuming you follow what Alex is doing and interested in what he does outside of work. Some of my friends who share the same opinion as I do are only curious at the dynamics between AS and AC , we mean no harm or disrespect but just don't drink from the kool aid fountain that wants us to believe this is love.

We may very well be wrong too but that is the reality today.So....can we play with you guys here or what?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

1cougar said:


> Greetings,
> This is my first post here so who knows how it will publish, there seems to be 50697846 posts already before mine so forgive me for not taking a week to catch up.
> 
> I think I fall into the category of Alex fan in your current discussion and while I don't think it is in me to actually "hate" anyone I do think his current relationship is not a romance but a convenient friendship for publicity on both sides, esp AC .Does that make me a hater, troll or whatever label is the current one for someone like me? Nope, just have a different opinion is all. At the end of the day I am just like you, assuming you follow what Alex is doing and interested in what he does outside of work. Some of my friends who share the same opinion as I do are only curious at the dynamics between AS and AC , we mean no harm or disrespect but just don't drink from the kool aid fountain that wants us to believe this is love.
> 
> *We* may very well be wrong too but that is the reality today*.So....can* *we* *play with you guys here or what?*



Welcome cougar1   Are you* one* poster or many? 

There's no kool aid fountain. This may be a short term or long-term relationship, who knows?  But I do think there is a vast canyon of difference between someone who goes on to a celebrity's social media account/s and posts heinous messages to that person, and a person who simply has a differing point of view.

Things get heated on this thread sometimes, it's the nature of it, but you certainly don't need permission to post views others might oppose, it's a public forum. But vibrant discussion is also the nature of the place, for better or worse. So like any thread, if people don't agree they probably won't be shy about explaining why, as you've probably already seen.

But again, welcome.


----------



## OHVamp

The thing I can never figure out is I see people here posting their opinions on AS and his personal life, but I don't really see anyone attacking someone over it. I do see some being sensitive and thinking a counter post to theirs is somehow a direct attack. Agree FS, it get's lively at times.

Also, Welcome 1cougar. Good to have you.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> You are exactly right and I think that's where the rub is for some of us.  Every single person posting on this open forum is guilty of using social media.  To sit back and rake someone over the coals about a picture Alexa's friend posted is hypocritical period.
> 
> And using what Alex said in an interview more than 5 years ago about privacy is BS.
> That was before, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat etc.  Times change and so do opinions and positions  People evolve and grow with the changing times.  Considering the way the world is now, I'd say he's totally under represented in the realm of social media. A little exposure from his actual girlfriend and their friends isn't really a bad thing.  People just want something to ***** about.  It's stupid.





Kitkath70 said:


> There's a big difference in not wanting discuss your personal life in every single interview during a movie junket and obscure photos posted on a friend's Instagram.  As I stated earlier, nobody would even know it was him if certain people were not trolling all her friend's sights. So actually it's those same trolls who are bringing attention to their friend's individual accounts. Trolls who are trying to increase their own following as well. So really whose to blame?  Pot meet kettle.
> 
> Also, I don't think I said anything about the Instagram photos helping his career.  It just helps to keep his fans satisfied between sightings.  That's all.



At this point it does seem like certain people are going to be upset that he's dating, upset that he doesn't meet their expectations for what they think he's supposed to be. And that they're upset that other people aren't more upset. 



1cougar said:


> Greetings,
> This is my first post here so who knows how it will publish, there seems to be 50697846 posts already before mine so forgive me for not taking a week to catch up.
> 
> I think I fall into the category of Alex fan in your current discussion and while I don't think it is in me to actually "hate" anyone I do think his current relationship is not a *romance but a convenient friendship for publicity on both sides, esp AC* .Does that make me a hater, troll or whatever label is the current one for someone like me? Nope, just have a different opinion is all. At the end of the day I am just like you, assuming you follow what Alex is doing and interested in what he does outside of work. Some of my friends who share the same opinion as I do are only curious at the dynamics between AS and AC , we mean no harm or disrespect b*ut just don't drink from the kool aid fountain that wants us to believe this is love.*
> 
> We may very well be wrong too but that is the reality today.So....can we play with you guys here or what?



Welcome. 
I'm not sure any of the sites, whether forums or Tumblrs, have declared this 'love' and there's no kool aid fountain.
Are they in a committed relationship? Yes, he's not been to a Hammarby game all season because he'd rather be with her, that's commitment!
As for it being a pr relationship, that's been mentioned. His relationship with KB had people believing that it was solely a PR relationship. 
There are people out there who believe that every celeb relationship is pr, as there people who believed every celeb is gay (and yes, there's overlap).
But questions: She's more famous in her world than he is in his, so wouldn't it benefit her to date a more famous man? Especially as she's not posting his pics on her social media? It's getting mentioned in interviews, but neither are responding to the questions, not directly.
And is it benefiting him? Hasn't helped the box office for DOATG.
It is entirely possible that they're dating because they like each other.


----------



## Jubbles

People get so angry and vicious when Alex is with someone, because it diminishes the fantasy that he will be with them one day. 

Despite the fact that Alex and I have been together romantically for about 10 years now, Alexa is growing on me. She has personality and a sense of humour. 

Plus I am very secure in the knowledge that Alex will always love me best!


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> At this point it does seem like certain people are going to be upset that he's dating, upset that he doesn't meet their expectations for what they think he's supposed to be. And that they're upset that other people aren't more upset.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> I'm not sure any of the sites, whether forums or Tumblrs, have declared this 'love' and there's no kool aid fountain.
> Are they in a committed relationship? Yes, he's not been to a Hammarby game all season because he'd rather be with her, that's commitment!
> As for it being a pr relationship, that's been mentioned. His relationship with KB had people believing that it was solely a PR relationship.
> There are people out there who believe that every celeb relationship is pr, as there people who believed every celeb is gay (and yes, there's overlap).
> But questions: She's more famous in her world than he is in his, so wouldn't it benefit her to date a more famous man? Especially as she's not posting his pics on her social media? It's getting mentioned in interviews, but neither are responding to the questions, not directly.
> And is it benefiting him? Hasn't helped the box office for DOATG.
> It is entirely possible that they're dating because they like each other.


 


Well said I think they are in a committed relationship and they simply like each other he probably is shying away from commenting about it as he just wants to keep that part of his life private especially after the Ellen Page rumour and she I believe received death threats!! can't blame him for that and AC obviously wants to keep him happy and respect his wishes therefore she is not plastering his pics all over her IG - I'd want to hang on to him too lol


----------



## GlamazonD

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh yes, *GlamonD* made the same argument. Who wouldn't admire the humble and talented Alexa Chung? It must just be jealous fangirls who are ripping their Alex posters off the wall in frustration who have a problem with her. Bosworth, Kardashians or Chung, they're basically the same and I won't make any apologies for thinking that.



That was directed at me? First I've never claimed she's humble and talented because I simply don't know her but I reckon she's good enough in fashion industry and in her own business circles so why wouldn't she be good enough for Alex?

Re jealous fan girls, who else would create a forum to trash Alex's gf's and Alex for dating them "fame*****".

Btw, am I the only one who thinks it's a bit ironical that people who spend hours on gossip sites and stalk celeb's and even their less famous friend's social media accounts are so judgemental when it comes to the certain celebrities they don't like because they find them vain and attention hungry. Me thinks it's funny


----------



## Zola24

Hey, it's Santress's birthday today, (8 Sep)  *Happy Birthday Santress resents have a day as special as you  *




yorkshirecakes / merete 


Let's celebrate in style and post our favourite photo/s of the Swedish Sex God, Alexander Skarsgård 

I think this will always be my all time fave &#9829; (oh but there are so many more, I'll try to find some of them )



askarsjustsoswedish






And welcome 1cougar


----------



## jooa

Happy Birthday Santress 

ETA.


> Lovebirds Alexander Skarsgard and Alexa Chung were at Surf Lodge in Montauk to see Rita Ora perform Sunday.


source: http://pagesix.com/2015/09/07/fire-officials-called-to-rita-oras-packed-hamptons-concert


----------



## a_sussan

Happy birthday Santress!!    Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> Happy Birthday Santress  'drinkup:
> 
> ETA.
> 
> source: http://pagesix.com/2015/09/07/fire-officials-called-to-rita-oras-packed-hamptons-concert



Tku jooa  I'm sure they had fun 




a_sussan said:


> Happy birthday Santress!!    Hope you have a wonderful day!!



Hiya sussan  I haven't seen you around for a while, I hope everything is going well with you. I lv that photo ;D

Another fave photo for @Santress on her birthday ;D






mycelebrityfantasy


----------



## a_sussan

Hiya *Zola*, I've had a vacation, just started working yesterday. I have been offline for a while.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Have a good one Santress


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy birthday Santress!!!


----------



## RedTopsy

*Happy Birthday Santress!*  artyhat:  

and for you a gif of Alex smiling.  
(love Alex smile)








leavinjustintime.tumblr


----------



## VampFan

Happy Birthday, Santress!! 
Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## OHVamp

Happy Birthday Santress!!  Thank you for all the great pics too. 

**All the cake goodies are making me hungry.


----------



## Blue Irina

Happy Birthday, Santress!


----------



## Henares

Happy birthday Santress. All the hapiness for you forever!!!!!&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;&#127880;&#127880;&#127880;&#127879;&#127879;&#127879;&#127879;
Enjoy the pics!!!! For me, better than the cakes!!!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
( Of course, the cakes are amazing)


----------



## Santress

Thank you, ladies, for all the birthday well wishes and pretties!

I'm having a great day and now catching up on my Skars news.

New promo still of Alex in *Hidden* fresh off Facebook.
Thanks, Warner Bros., for the b-day present.

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p....1441735300./1629301727310438/?type=3&theater


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress. You are an angel 
Even "dirty", I love him


----------



## Zola24

^ Haha *Henares*, the dirtier, the better! 

^^ Tku *Santress* for the great Hidden still. (I would push that man against the wall in a heartbeat )

I'm so glad you are having a great day. Some more birthday pretty for you 





adrichi






jennyspring


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy birthday Santress!!!


----------



## a_sussan

New release date for "DOATG" in Sweden, new date December 4th.  well well.. just have to wait a bit longer then.


----------



## RedTopsy

a_sussan said:


> New release date for "DOATG" in Sweden, new date December 4th.  well well.. just have to wait a bit longer then.



Oh no, I have to wait so long. 
but I´m glad for the cinema release.


----------



## Henares

http://switchbladekiller.tumblr.com/post/84732446658









More "dirty" Alex, Zola
I´m very happy: first  I will go to Germany, then to Sweeden, then...


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> New release date for "DOATG" in Sweden, new date December 4th.  well well.. just have to wait a bit longer then.





RedTopsy said:


> Oh no, I have to wait so long. 'rmm:
> but I´m glad for the cinema release. smile1:



Sussan, has the release date been moved back then? In any event, I hope it's showing near you both *hugs* 




Henares said:


> switchbladekiller.tumblr.com/post/84732446658
> i57.tinypic.com/s2d00n.gif
> i61.tinypic.com/2w4mkxw.gif
> More "dirty" Alex, Zola 'graucho'faint'
> I´m very happy: first  I will go to Germany, then to Sweeden, then...



Haha, tku *hugs* lv the gifs  (Immediately adds to my "dirty" Alex file :shame













henricavyll

I would so lick him clean! 

Sweden in December!? Don't forget your fur lined wellies  I am sure you will have lots of fun 



simplystockholm.org


----------



## Henares

http://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=j...XK02S-BS_Mexfo4oaqDoC9gQ&ust=1441983472766028




Zola, do you let me help you to bath him, please?
Ohhhhhhh. What a wonderful gifs and pic !!!
This is a photo that my friends sent me the last month. Estockholm . They like very much Sweden.


----------



## a_sussan

Zola, yes the release date has been pushed back. I checked the Imdb site too.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the b-day wishes and all the updates.

New promo pic of Alex in *Hidden* fresh off Facebook:

"Keep running. The Breathers are faster than you think. #HiddenMovie."

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p....1441910861./1629612953945982/?type=3&theater


----------



## sweetpealil

Happy belated Birthday Santress!  Thanks for all the great photos and links you find!


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress.


----------



## Santress

^yw & Thank you for being so kind.

Thanks, Zola & Henares, for the pretty.

Another trailer was released for *Hidden* this evening (September 11, 2015):

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/videos/vb.1625445181029426/1630187967221814/?type=2&theater


----------



## Henares

Thank  you very  much, Santress.
The trailers are impressive. Maybe, _Hidden_ is a good film. 
I love his voice Yes, yes, I know, I know...I love all of him


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> http://i60.tinypic.com/okx5xf.jpg
> Zola, do you let me help you to bath him, please?
> Ohhhhhhh. What a wonderful gifs and pic !!! 'hugs:
> This is a photo that my friends sent me the last month. Estockholm . They like very much Sweden.
> i60.tinypic.com/296ofx5.jpg



Tku so much Henares, if I have Alex naked, no-one else is getting near him!  

The photo from the aeroplane is beautiful too 

Young Askars in Om Sara, so fine ;D















henricavyll




Santress said:


> ^yw & Thank you for being so kind. 'smile1:
> 
> Thanks, Zola & Henares, for the pretty. 'smile1:
> 
> Another trailer was released for Hidden this evening (September 11, 2015):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/videos/vb.1625445181029426/1630187967221814/?type=2&theater



Tku for the trailer  (Idk but I've never been able to get that link to work, if anyone else is having the same problem, here's another one http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/128898259854/warner-bros-released-another-trailer-for-hidden )


----------



## Zola24

> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;..well I don&#8217;t know much about fan-fiction, but this story of yours sounds interesting. So tell me, what happens after we go back to the hotel room, and what does &#8220;lemony&#8221; mean?
> 
> Tagged: #Alexander Skarsgard, #...would surely be fascinated by the things chicks write about him., #fascinated....frightened....whatever..





More pretty  One of my fave photoshoots 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård by Henrik Montgomery (2009)
> 
> my edit







a_sussan said:


> Zola, yes the release date has been pushed back. I checked the Imdb site too.



How annoying is that!!? Still at least you will be able to see it in December on 'the big screen'


----------



## Henares

Thank you veryyyyyyyy much, Zola.!!!!!!My thoughts are :shame:
Alex gets better with time, like a fine wine!!!!!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...den in Alexander Skarsgard Forum&txt=skarsjoy


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you veryyyyyyyy much, Zola.!!!!!! 'yahoo:My thoughts are 'drool'shame'blushing:
> Alex gets better with time, like a fine wine!!!!!
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...den in Alexander Skarsgard Forum&txt=skarsjoy
> i60.tinypic.com/10zphrd.jpg
> i59.tinypic.com/vpj7ls.jpg
> i61.tinypic.com/2u5e102.jpg
> i59.tinypic.com/rviqrq.jpg



Tku  This is not particularly addressed to you, but I have little enthusiasm for Hidden, in fact the more I see, the less I like. If Alex wasnt starring in it, I dont think Id ever watch it. Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer but Im getting Battleship vibes :wondering Hey, Hidden may be very good, but its just how I feel at the moment, and I really hope Im wrong 

On a much happier note, I searched to see if Hidden is available to buy in the UK yet, and I still cant find it which is rather strange, but Tdoatg is now available to pre-order  The DVD price of £13.25 is good too 







santress


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Henares.

Another promotional still for *Hidden* featuring Alex, Andrea Riseborough & Emily Alyn Lind was released today (Septembere 14, 2015).

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p...445181029426/1631043260469618/?type=1&theater


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku  This is not particularly addressed to you, but I have little enthusiasm for Hidden, in fact the more I see, the less I like. If Alex wasn&#8217;t starring in it, I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d ever watch it. Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer but I&#8217;m getting Battleship vibes :wondering Hey, Hidden may be very good, but it&#8217;s just how I feel at the moment, and I really hope I&#8217;m wrong
> 
> On a much happier note, I searched to see if Hidden is available to buy in the UK yet, and I still can&#8217;t find it which is rather strange, but Tdoatg is now available to pre-order  The DVD price of £13.25 is good too
> 
> 
> 
> santress




I understand the feelings about Hidden, it's the genre of movie I wouldn't normally see unless it got really good reviews and/or word of mouth.
I'll be interested to see the fan reviews come tomorrow, when it's available on VOD.

DOATG isn't available for preorder here in the States yet. Since it looks like its box office run is near an end I'm presuming/hoping that we'll get news soon on a release date.

Speaking of Hidden, where the heck is Alex?


----------



## Santress

Alex got a shout-out from *Harper's Bazaar* as their Man Crush Monday today (September 14, 2015) and they also shared a new interview with him:

*#MCM: ALEXANDER SKARSGARD

Alexander Skarsgard on why he loves drag and how to "tuck away the junk."*

Though he's quite good at it, Alexander Skarsgard is a last-resort actor. "I was trying to figure out what to do and was worthless at everything, so I was like,'" he breathes out, defeated, playing his capitulating twenty-something self. "'Alright&#8230;'" Skarsgard is sitting cross-legged, wearing funky socks and no shoes, in an armchair in New York's Crosby Street Hotel. It takes a certain kind of jeu d'esprit, and physical agility, at 6'4" to sit cross-legged in an armchair, but the Swedish actor is delightfully goofier than you might expect of Eric Northman, the 1000-year-old Viking vampire that catapulted Skarsgard to instant superstardom as the lead in the cult hit True Blood in 2008. Before that, he had been jobbing around in roles like Zoolandar'sMeekus (you remember him: Ben Stiller's model roommate who dies in a freak gasoline fight accident), arguably his big rentrée into the performance world after quitting his child acting career, and a central role on the more upmarket HBO miniseries Generation Kill.

Since turning 1000, it's been one critical success after the next for the 39-year-old actor, who is now dating model Alexa Chung. Most recently, he seduces his girlfriend's 15-year-old daughter in the '70s-set, Lolita-inspired The Diary of a Teenage Girl, whose August premiere was the talk of the town when Skarsgard showed up in drag. "It sounded like so much fun, and I got so excited," Skarsgard says of his reaction when director Marielle Heller proposed turning the screening into a drag queen-hosted night. "Can I also come in drag?" he asked. "They were awesome and said yes. Then I was like, 'Can I look like Farrah Fawcett?' and they were like, 'Probably not, but we'll try.'"

Just before heading home to Stockholm to hang out with family, Skarsgard got into the specifics of his Farrah Fawcett-ish costume with us (spoiler alert: "There's some weird kind of underwear situation where you just like pull it&#8212;I'm not going to get too graphic here, but let me just tell you: it's torture"), working out like Tarzan, and how he ended up in Lady Gaga's Paparazzimusic video.

I met up with the friendly giant in the Crosby Street Hotel right after the release of Diary, where cross-legged in a chair, wearing funky socks, he told me about the woes of jock when dressing up in drag, Tarzan, and how to be a likable pedophile.

*HB:* How often do people say, "Earth to Meekus" to you?

*AS&#8203;:* Quite often!

&#8203;*HB:* That was your first role in the U.S., and it kind of just fell into your lap while you were on vacation. How'd that happen?

&#8203;*AS:* My dad, who's an actor, was working in Hollywood, and I was visiting him. I'd just started acting in Sweden, and his agent basically said, like, "Do you want to try, do you want to go to an audition?" I was like, "Well, that'd be a fun story to tell the boys back home." I'd never auditioned out there before, I didn't have any reference points, I didn't know what it was like, so I walk into a room, and there's Ben Stiller. Two weeks later I'm in Manhattan driving down Broadway singing Wham! in a Jeep.

*HB:* Hell of a first audition.

*&#8203;AS:* It was really weird, because when I came back to Hollywood three years later or something, after doing theater in Sweden, I was expecting it to be super easy to get a job. You know, you just walk in in flip flops, meet Ben Stiller, read a couple of lines, and then you fly to New York. But then it hit me, like, "Oh ****, it's quite competitive out here."

*HB:* Did your father's acting career play a role in any acting ambitions or hesitations?

*&#8203;AS:* More hesitations, I guess. As a teenager I didn't want to be an actor at all. I desperately tried to find other things to do, but I kind of ran out of options, so, like&#8230; [Laughs]

&#8203;*HB:* You acted as a child and then took time off. What made you want to stop?

*&#8203;AS:* I didn't take time off&#8212;it was like, I quit. I was thirteen, and I did a movie that got attention, and I got attention, and I didn't like it&#8212;it made me uncomfortable&#8212;so I just quit. And then I was trying to figure out what to do and was worthless at everything, so I was like, "Alright, I'll try acting again."

&#8203;*HB:* Another one-off that you became quite known for was your appearance in Lady Gaga's Paparazzi music video. Did you just meet Lady Gaga in flip flops on vacation too?

&#8203;*AS:* My friend Jonas Akerlund is a director, and that's basically it. At the time, True Blood wasn't even out yet, or it definitely wasn't a big thing. Lady Gaga had I think one song out before that, so I barely knew who she was. But Jonas is a dear friend of mine, and I was in LA. He was like, "So the plan is you try to kill her, and then she comes back and poisons you, and you die," and I was like, "Oh! Sounds great!"

&#8203;*HB:* In your latest movie, Diary of a Teenage Girl, your character has sex with his age-appropriate lover's 15-year-old daughter&#8230;and yet he's a sympathetic character. How?

&#8203;*AS:* That was the challenge, and I was really intrigued by that: How do you make him, if not likable, then at least approachable or interesting? It's to label him as the predatory bad guy and hate him for the duration of the movie, but dramatically that's not going to be an interesting film. If you don't feel anything, it's just annoying to watch nineteen scenes of these characters together. You're just like, "Get away from her; it's disgusting." So I didn't know how to do it, and that's a good starting point as an actor, I think, when you're fascinated but don't have the answers. One idea I had was to approach him as if he was a teenage boy, in a way, really holding on to his youth, so that even though he's older than Minnie, there are moments where they're just like two teenagers in love. It was important to find moments where the connection was real and beautiful, and from which he would have to pull himself out and go, "Stop&#8212;what am I doing?" That push and pull makes it interesting, hopefully.

&#8203;*HB:* You really rocked the '70s mustache through and through. What do you think&#8212;long-term ambitions there?

&#8203;*AS:* I really enjoyed it and then I had to shave it off the day I wrapped because I was going on to another project. It was a shame&#8212;it might come back.

*&#8203;HB:* Did you yourself ever have a diary?

*&#8203;AS:* No diary, unfortunately. It would be fun to read. Wait, no it wouldn't be fun&#8212;my god, I just realized.

&#8203;*HB:* What inspired you to attend the Diary premiere in drag?

&#8203;*AS:* We shot the movie in San Francisco and did some scenes with a lot of legendary local drag queens. We had Lady Bear as our casting director for the extras, we had Peaches Christ&#8212;they were part of the family making the film, and we all became friends. So [director] Mari [Heller] wanted these fantastic, fabulous drag queens to host a screening at the Castro in the Bay Area, do a number from Rocky Horror Picture Show beforehand, and throw a great after party. It sounded like so much fun, and I got so excited, and I felt like, well how can I be part of the fun? I don't want to be excluded&#8212;can I also come in drag? They were awesome and said yes. Then I was like, "Can I look like Farrah Fawcett?" and they were like, "Probably not, but we'll try."

*&#8203;HB:* So that was supposed to be a Farrah Fawcett wig?

&#8203;*AS:* The wig and the dress and the nipples.

&#8203;*HB:* I didn't see the nipples! You had nipples on?

*&#8203;AS:* Oh, yeah. Great Nipples. Sewn into the dress. It was pretty cool.

&#8203;*HB:* How did you feel in it?

&#8203;*AS:* Well, I can't express how much admiration I have for women in general, who walk around in high heels, but, drag queens, oh my god. You have to tuck away the junk&#8212;it's incredibly painful. There's some weird kind of underwear situation where you just like pull it&#8212;I'm not going to get too graphic here, but let me just tell you: it's torture. And those shoes were killing me. But I loved it. I loved every second of it.

&#8203;*HB:* When you're not in drag, do you get fashion advice from Alexa, or is your look all you?

&#8203;*AS:* I like to dress up and put on a nice suit for a party or a special event; I do enjoy it, but on a daily basis I wear stuff that I feel comfortable in, you know?

&#8203;*HB:* No sewn-in nipples.

&#8203;*AS:* No nipples. I save those for the glamorous Castro premieres.

&#8203;*HB:* When you started True Blood, could you tell how big of a cult hit it was going to be?

&#8203;*AS:* Absolutely not. That was before the vampire hype. Twilight wasn't out, and so I was like, "Okay, here we go, a Viking vampire&#8212;okay, what?!" I was excited because it was HBO, and I just did Generation Kill for HBO and loved working with them. I was excited about the people behind it, but at the same time, you never know. Everyone on the show was really blown away.

&#8203;*HB:* Do you go back to Sweden a lot?

*&#8203;AS:* I do. I've been based in the states for twelve or thirteen years, but my family is still in Stockholm, so I try to go back there as often as I can. Pretty soon, we're going to go out to the islands outside of Stockholm and hang out and cook food and drink wine.

&#8203;*HB:* In 2016, you play Tarzan alongside Margot Robbie's Jane. What did it take to get into Tarzan shape?

&#8203;*AS:* You know, lifting weights and eating chicken.

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a12181/alexander-skarsgard-interview/

via

https://twitter.com/harpersbazaarus/status/643454189826383872


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I understand the feelings about Hidden, it's the genre of movie I wouldn't normally see unless it got really good reviews and/or word of mouth.
> I'll be interested to see the fan reviews come tomorrow, when it's available on VOD.
> 
> DOATG isn't available for preorder here in the States yet. Since it looks like its box office run is near an end I'm presuming/hoping that we'll get news soon on a release date.
> 
> Speaking of Hidden, where the heck is Alex?


 


was wondering the same thing?? He has gone underground?? not even a pap sighting?


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics and interview.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I understand the feelings about Hidden, it's the genre of movie I wouldn't normally see unless it got really good reviews and/or word of mouth.
> I'll be interested to see the fan reviews come tomorrow, when it's available on VOD.



Well tbh, I'm a huge horror movie fan but that trailer was just bland. It didn't tell me anything about the movie. I don't know what chases them, I don't know their situation or anything else interesting. I've really seen better trailers. That might be why it doesn't catch on.


----------



## Santress

Ask and you shall receive (an update on where Alex has been...).

&#8220;STARS IN THE ARCTIC! #true blood's Alexander Skarsgård and # 30rock's Jack McBayer along with lovely Andy Bichlbaum from #theyesmen are on board the Arctic Sunrise this week!&#8221;

-*gp_savethearctic* instagram & *savethearctic* twitter (September 14, 2015)

https://twitter.com/savethearctic/status/643496805724999680


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well tbh, I'm a huge horror movie fan but that trailer was just bland. It didn't tell me anything about the movie. I don't know what chases them, I don't know their situation or anything else interesting. I've really seen better trailers. That might be why it doesn't catch on.



The trailer did leave a lot to be desired. I suspect it's not a bad movie per se, just boring.

And I say that I don't like the genre and then remember that I'll look at those stupid lists of best whatever and if it's horror/suspense (not gore) I realize that I've seen more of them than I think I have.



Santress said:


> Ask and you shall receive (an update on where Alex has been...).
> 
> &#8220;STARS IN THE ARCTIC! #true blood's Alexander Skarsgård and # 30rock's Jack McBayer along with lovely Andy Bichlbaum from #theyesmen are on board the Arctic Sunrise this week!&#8221;
> 
> -*gp_savethearctic* instagram & *savethearctic* twitter (September 14, 2015)
> 
> https://twitter.com/savethearctic/status/643496805724999680



Well, that would explain the lack of sightings! And a good cause.
And his ever present Hammarby headgear.

Here's the Twitter for the ship he's on:

https://twitter.com/gp_sunrise

http://boom.greenpeace.org/

http://www.greenpeace.org/internati...every-10-seconds-seismic-blasting/blog/54028/

https://www.facebook.com/arctic.rising


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Looks like he's following into Gustaf's (and Emma Thompson) footsteps there. Good for him! Finally something newsworthy.


----------



## merita

Now that is pretty cool.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for the update pic and interview. 

Good night for now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Looks like he's following into Gustaf's (and Emma Thompson) footsteps there. Good for him! Finally something newsworthy.



I can find info on Emma's trip, but not Gustaf's. Emma's was focusing on Arctic drilling:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/sep/10/emma-thompson-arctic-video

This trip with Alex will be focusing on seismic blasting, which I didn't know about, but which doesn't surprise me.

Here's more on the ship itself:

http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/about/ships/the-arctic-sunrise/

http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/multimedia/ship-webcams/Arctic-Sunrise-Webcam/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's really starting to let his adventurous side out, what with his Atlantic sailing, the Pole venture and now this. Good for him


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I can find info on Emma's trip, but not Gustaf's. Emma's was focusing on Arctic drilling:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2014/sep/10/emma-thompson-arctic-video
> 
> This trip with Alex will be focusing on seismic blasting, which I didn't know about, but which doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Here's more on the ship itself:
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/about/ships/the-arctic-sunrise/
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/multimedia/ship-webcams/Arctic-Sunrise-Webcam/



Oh, maybe it's my fault. I was assuming Save the Arctic and Greenpeace are the same. They're probably not. Then you won't find Gustaf.


----------



## Santress

Another pic of Alex & Jack:

"Alexander Skarsgard, the beautiful Arctic, and... Kenneth's carry-on? #30Rock #SaveTheArctic #LuggageLife."

https://twitter.com/jamesturn/status/643543166415687680


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's really starting to let his adventurous side out, what with his Atlantic sailing, the Pole venture and now this. Good for him



There's a part of Alex that does enjoy the finer things in life: Porches, parties, etc. But part of him also enjoys this.

Also, apparently you have yet another PM?



BagBerry13 said:


> Oh, maybe it's my fault. I was assuming Save the Arctic and Greenpeace are the same. They're probably not. Then you won't find Gustaf.



They are the same. I can find a video by Greenpeace of Gustaf on board Rainbow Warrior when it was in Stockholm, but nothing that he went to the Arctic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9WRQm00U94


I want to know how Jack and Alex ended up doing this.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There's a part of Alex that does enjoy the finer things in life: Porches, parties, etc. But part of him also enjoys this.
> 
> Also, apparently you have yet another PM?
> 
> 
> 
> They are the same. I can find a video by Greenpeace of Gustaf on board Rainbow Warrior when it was in Stockholm, but nothing that he went to the Arctic.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9WRQm00U94
> 
> 
> I want to know how Jack and Alex ended up doing this.



No, he didn't. I just meant that they're both supporting Greenpeace now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> No, he didn't. I just meant that they're both supporting Greenpeace now.



Ah, from the wording I though you meant that he'd gone to the Arctic as well, since Emma had done so.


----------



## audiogirl

Greenpeace sounds like something the liberal Skarsgård clan would have been supporting for a while now. Except Alex is now on the front lines.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Another pic of Alex & Jack:
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard, the beautiful Arctic, and... Kenneth's carry-on? #30Rock #SaveTheArctic #LuggageLife."
> 
> https://twitter.com/jamesturn/status/643543166415687680



Tku so much for the photos 

Alex actively supporting Greenpeace! I knew there was a reason why I lv this man 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> The trailer did leave a lot to be desired. I suspect it's not a bad movie per se, just boring.
> 
> And I say that I don't like the genre and then remember that I'll look at those stupid lists of best whatever and if it's horror/suspense (not gore) I realize that I've seen more of them than I think I have.
> 
> Well, that would explain the lack of sightings! And a good cause.
> And his ever present Hammarby headgear.
> 
> Here's the Twitter for the ship he's on:
> 
> https://twitter.com/gp_sunrise
> 
> http://boom.greenpeace.org/
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org/internati...every-10-seconds-seismic-blasting/blog/54028/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/arctic.rising



Tku so much for the great links 




audiogirl said:


> Greenpeace sounds like something the liberal Skarsgård clan would have been supporting for a while now. Except Alex is now on the front lines.



I think you are quite right  My admiration for Alex knows no bounds, (and I thought the WwtW trek was selfless), this to me is equally brave  Although he's suddenly made it a whole lot hotter in the Arctic


----------



## Santress

Another photo of Alex & Jack on their Arctic tour for Greenpeace:

Welcome aboard the Arctic Sunrise, Alexander Skarsgård and # 30 rock actor Jack McBrayer and #The Yes Men Andy Bichlbaum! What are these men doing in the Arctic? We'll find out soon ...

-*greenpeacesuomi* instagram (September 15, 2015)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There's a part of Alex that does enjoy the finer things in life: Porches, parties, etc. But part of him also enjoys this.
> 
> Also, apparently you have yet another PM?
> 
> 
> 
> They are the same. I can find a video by Greenpeace of Gustaf on board Rainbow Warrior when it was in Stockholm, but nothing that he went to the Arctic.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9WRQm00U94
> 
> 
> I want to know how Jack and Alex ended up doing this.



I have a PM? No, no PMs at all in my inbox ??? Yet another one? Unless my account is playing up, I've got nada, sorry.


----------



## Kitkath70

PM = Prime Minister  maybe?


----------



## Santress

Fresh off Facebook and instagram:

To stand on a floating iceberg in the Arctic, surrounded by mountains and glaciers, is something I'll never forget. It makes you realize how important it is that we protect something so unique and beautiful. (Att stä pä ett flytande isberg i Arktis, omgiven av berg och glaciärer, är något jag sent kommer glömma. Det fär en att inse hur viktigt det är att vi skyddar något som är sä unikt och vackert.)

-Alexander Skarsgård, actor

Sources:  

"Alexander Skarsgård in a worn Greenpeace vest? Yep, that's right. He is right now in the Arctic, on board our ship the Arctic Sunrise, along with, among others, Jack McBrayer, from the sitcom 30 Rock. What they do there? Keep an eye on our Facebook page so you'll soon find out.

Or maybe you already can guess at it?

https://www.facebook.com/greenpeace...95735961890/10152977622926891/?type=1&theater

"Fans of True Blood and 30 Rock must be wondering what on earth these unlikely lads are doing in the Arctic? Stay tuned to find out!"

https://www.facebook.com/arctic.ris...0271334431746/757881954337345/?type=1&theater

"Alexander Skarsgård (#TrueBlood) and Jack McBrayer (30Rock) on location in the Arctic, with The Arctic Sunrise in the background #save the arctic #green peace #comedy."

-*gp_savethearctic* instagram


----------



## giatona

These pics are great thank you for them!! Happy (very belated) birthday Santress.. Haven't peeked in here in a bit! Thanks for all the great info ladies.. Hidden is today!!!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Gia.

From twitter:

"# TrueBlood & #30Rock actors Alexander Skarsgård &Jack McBrayer are on board the @gp_sunrise RIGHT NOW! Stay tuned..." 

https://twitter.com/gp_sunrise/status/643763155206803456


----------



## OHVamp

This is wonderful news. Thank you Santress for the updates.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much. These photos and info. are amazing. 
Yes Alex is so much Alex!!!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3129107

Source


----------



## jooa

> *Alexander Skarsgard, Jack McBrayer and Andy Bichlbaum Sail to Arctic with Greenpeace and Funny or Die*
> 
> _True Blood_ star Alexander Skarsgard, _30 Rock_&#8216;s Jack McBrayer, and Andy Bichlbaum from activist duo The Yes Men are currently sailing on a Greenpeace ship with a team from Funny or Die to make the first comedy series in the world that&#8217;s shot on location in the Arctic Ocean.
> The unusual collaboration is taking place off the east coast of  Greenland aboard the Arctic Sunrise, a 160-foot Greenpeace icebreaker  with a rainbow painted on its hull. The project aims to increase public  awareness of the costs of global warming, and to build support for  Greenpeace&#8217;s global &#8220;Save the Arctic&#8221; campaign.
> Over seven million people have joined the cause so far, which hopes  to create a wildlife sanctuary in international waters around the North  Pole and to bring about an end to oil drilling in the fragile Arctic  Ocean.
> Greenpeace is releasing daily posts about the expedition on its  social media channels, which show Alex, Jack, and Andy discovering the  spectacular landscapes and wildlife of the region.
> From his cabin onboard the Arctic Sunrise, Jack McBrayer said:  &#8220;Frankly, I do not like cold weather, so for me to place value on cold  weather and ice, that is something. If I am fighting to keep them  around, then I think that should carry some weight!&#8221;
> Alexander Skarsgard added: &#8220;This Arctic project is about raising  awareness and about getting some important messages out there. But we&#8217;re  trying to do it in a way where we kind of make fun of ourselves, Jack  and I. So we&#8217;re trying to do a slightly comedic spin on something that  is very serious &#8211; a comedic take on a life-and-death question.&#8221;
> The posts are being sent from the ship&#8217;s Twitter account, @gp_sunrise.
> The Yes Men&#8217;s Andy Bichlbaum said: &#8220;When Greenpeace suggested we come  up with a campaign to draw attention to the loss of Arctic ice and what  that can mean for the planet, I immediately thought it worth seeing if  we could reach some really big audiences. We&#8217;re doing a couple of  classic stealth actions here too, but I&#8217;m thrilled that this bigger  collaboration is happening.&#8221;
> Funny or Die&#8217;s Adam McKay added: &#8220;Climate change is real and catastrophic. FOD, Greenpeace, Jack McBrayer, Alexander Skarsgard and the Yes Men may be our last hope.&#8221;


source: https://www.looktothestars.org/news...il-to-arctic-with-greenpeace-and-funny-or-die


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> PM = Prime Minister  maybe?



Lol...yes ...of course that's it. I've been knocked about with that hideous new strain of flu this week. Still getting back on my feet. Silly me

Yes, we have a new PM - again.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3129107
> 
> Source




I saw that over the weekend and was sort of hoping that both Fares and Alex had taken to hanging out at Caroline's, being Mannies and wearing pink VS robes.

Having a bromance with Jack in the Arctic, hopefully raising more awareness of climate change/drilling is pretty darn good too.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...yes ...of course that's it. I've been knocked about with that hideous new strain of flu this week. Still getting back on my feet. Silly me
> 
> Yes, we have a new PM - again.



Yes, Prime Minister. I can't keep track of them.

Get better!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OT. Yes a new PM. But this guy could be the one to change a few things for the better.

Great photos of Jack and Alex. Goofs.


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress*, and *BagBerry* for the photos  Tku2* jooa* for the explanatory article 


--------------








> characteristicallyexuberant:
> 
> Alternate DVD cover for Hidden










> skarsjoy:
> 
> HIDDEN will be out on Digital HD tomorrow (Tuesday, September 15, 2015) #HiddenMovie
> 
> The film stars Alexander Skarsgård, Andrea Riseborough & Emily Alyn Lind
> 
> In a post-apocalyptic world, a family takes refuge in a fallout shelter to avoid something terrifying and strange that threatens their fragile existence, and is coming for them.
> 
> You can order in SD for $14.99 or HD for $19.99 HERE https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/app_167888973227524?ref=page_internal
> 
> Amazon has the DVD (only) on pre-order (currently for $19.99) on October 6th. Pre-order here. http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Alexan...d=1442240002&sr=8-1&keywords=hidden+skarsgard
> 
> Sources: Photos from Hidden Facebook and my screen caps from Warner Brother&#8217;s trailers for the movie




And a fan review  *Spoilery!?*



> skarsgard-fixation:
> 
> Hidden
> 
> It was a decent enough thriller. Some of the dialogue was kind of&#8230; ehhh, but I expected that. I really enjoyed Andrea Riseborough&#8217;s performance, she was badass. Seeing Alex play a father role again made me melt. His overall performance was great (not that that&#8217;s surprising). Also he looked REALLY REALLY REALLY GOOD before the family took cover in the bomb shelter. Like, I wanted to lick my screen. His face was just perfection.
> 
> The last 15 mins or so definitely had me going dafuqqqqq but it was a pretty solid ending for the most part. And I didn&#8217;t **** my pants like I thought I would! Yay!


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Ok, I could totally be digging Arctic Skars and Jack Breyer and Funny or Die.. this could be all kinds of simpleton awesome. At the same time, of course, they re focused on climate change


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola.

New photo set of Alex and JackMcBrayer on location on the east coast of Greenland, Ittoqqortoormiit and on the Arctic Sunrise Greenpeace ship (September 10-13, 2015).

The duo are filming scenes for a Funny or Die comedy to support Save the Arctic and help promote awareness of global warming.

Image source: *Greenpeace.org* via *ASkarsLibrary*

http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT

Photo credit: *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## Santress

Image source: *Greenpeace.org* via *ASkarsLibrary*

http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT

Photo credit: *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## Santress

*

Image source: *Greenpeace.org* via *ASkarsLibrary*

http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT

Photo credit: *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## Santress

**

Image source: *Greenpeace.org* via *ASkarsLibrary*

http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT

Photo credit: *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!!!


----------



## Henares

Thank you all of you.!!!!!!!
I'm crying. Now I love him more and more... Thanks Santress and Zola for the last photos and news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> **
> 
> Image source: Greenpeace.org via ASkarsLibrary
> 
> http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT
> 
> Photo credit: Christian Åslund / Greenpeace



Tku for the fabulous photos Santress  Alex always looks so relaxed and gorgeous when he gets back to his Nordic roots  Everyone involved with the project looks so at ease and happy, and I'm sure Funny or Die will be very entertaining, whilst raising awareness of the problems in the Arctic. I'm so proud of Alex, Jack, and everyone on the Arctic Sunrise 

Eta: Tku2 Henares  Slightly misquoting The East here, "I love him more!" 

Eta2: Almost forgot, (my short term memory, huh), I checked Buckeye's webcam link this morning and the Arctic Sunrise was in port at Reykjavik  Safe at last! I wouldn't fancy anyone's chances falling in the Arctic Ocean. I'd last about 2 seconds, lol.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress for the amazing photos. 
It´s great to see Alex involved in this project and supporting Greenpeace action
for the environment and 
Yay for the Alex and Jack McBrayer project with Funny or Die!  
I can hardly wait to see the result.


----------



## giatona

Wow!!! Thank you for these new pics! Him in that window??! Swoon...


----------



## Santress

These were just released today...photos of Alex and Jack McBrayer on location in Reykjavík, Iceland filming scenes for their *Funny or Die* comedy to support *Save the Arctic* and help promote awareness of global warming (September 15, 2015).

Image source:  My crops, Originals:  *Greenpeace.org* via *ASkarsLibrary*

http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT

Photo credit:  *Christian Åslund*/ Greenpeace


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!   I am so happy that he's out doing this and by the look of it he seems to be enjoying himself greatly.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Fan pic of Alex in Iceland shared on twitter today (September 17, 2015)

We &#10084;&#65039; Alexander Skarsgård @ Fish Market Restaurant.

-*vampirexvixen* twitter

https://twitter.com/vampirexvixen/status/644406246905389057


----------



## Henares

Santress. 
I´m veryyyyyy happy to  see Alex on Greenpeace!!!!!!


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Even if he weren't jumping into the water for Funny Or Die I can see him doing it anyway, just because he's such a big dorky adventurous goofball.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> These were just released today...photos of Alex and Jack McBrayer on location in Reykjavík, Iceland filming scenes for their *Funny or Die* comedy to support *Save the Arctic* and help promote awareness of global warming (September 15, 2015).
> 
> Image source:  My crops, Originals:  *Greenpeace.org* via *ASkarsLibrary*
> 
> http://photo.greenpeace.org/collection/27MZIFJ6A7UNT
> 
> Photo credit:  *Christian Åslund*/ Greenpeace



Tku for the photos of Alex jumping off Greenpeace's Arctic Sunrise for Funny or Die  
My God, is this man insane?  If I jumped in water that cold, I'd have a headache for days  Kudos Alex! Supporting Save the Arctic too 
Tku as well for the fan photo 






> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> Tarzan seems a little overdressed&#8230;.
> 
> Tagged: #Alexander Skarsgard, #save the arctic, #Tarzan 2016, #&#8230;.god damn you David Yates. This is not an acceptable substitute for a lioncloth..




Eta: *Buckeye*, lv your new avi, lol


----------



## Henares

Thank you Zola&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Blue Irina

Thank you for all the  pics! Loving the bromance.


----------



## purseprincess32

Great fan pic!


----------



## cecemarco

Look how tall he is compared to all of those girls in the fan pic. That is hilarious.


----------



## Santress

Another fan photo fresh off instagram today (September 18, 2015):

&#8220;This week's Man Crush...Friday: the okay-looking Alexander Skarsgard. Read my interview with him about becoming Tarzan and why he loves to wear drag on Bazaar.com.&#8221;

-*romyoltuski* instagram

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/cultur...wer.php#/detail/1076986815692633977_211007268


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photos of Alex jumping off Greenpeace's Arctic Sunrise for Funny or Die
> My God, is this man insane?  If I jumped in water that cold, I'd have a headache for days  Kudos Alex! Supporting Save the Arctic too
> Tku as well for the fan photo
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eta: Buckeye, lv your new avi, lol *



I saw that picture and went 'oh, look a new avi!' He's wet and giving us tongue action, what more could I want? Well, less clothing, but that's a given! 

It was nice having four days with new pics.

I missed this from yesterday:

Paramount Pictures said today that the threequel _Star Trek Beyond_ from Skydance Productions will open July 22, two weeks later than announced...
Apparently, Warner Bros&#8217; _Tarzan _has roped up all the Imax hubs on July 1, leaving none for Captain Kirk and Spock.

http://deadline.com/2015/09/star-trek-beyond-new-release-date-1201532674/


----------



## Henares

Thank you BuckeyeChicago for the info.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you Zola



*hugs* Tku2 Henares 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I saw that picture and went 'oh, look a new avi!' He's wet and giving us tongue action, what more could I want? Well, less clothing, but that's a given! 'graucho:
> 
> It was nice having four days with new pics.
> 
> I missed this from yesterday:
> 
> Paramount Pictures said today that the threequel _Star Trek Beyond_ from Skydance Productions will open July 22, two weeks later than announced...
> Apparently, Warner Bros&#8217; _Tarzan _has roped up all the Imax hubs on July 1, leaving none for Captain Kirk and Spock.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/09/star-trek-beyond-new-release-date-1201532674/



Haha! Yes, that is some inviting and sensuous tongue action going on there!  Sparkly eyes too! 

It was a fabulous four days  Now we wait impatiently for FoD to be released  Eta2: More info, and a release date, would be nice too 

Wow! It is good news about Star Trek moving, and I didn't know one film company could book-out all the Imax screens! WB must have great faith in Tarzan  I just wish they'd give us a still, or two 
Hey Alex, your days of going Ninja may soon be over  Happy for us, sad for you 


Eta: ****! I was so hoping I wasn't going to turn the page! (As I've used up all my 8 imgs I'll have to make a separate post!)


----------



## Zola24

This is all I could find at short notice! But they are fabulous edits








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .my admiration, dude has it.
> 
> Tagged:  #Alexander Skarsgard, #looking heroic as ****, #save the arctic.










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> gosh hes ugly.
> 
> Tagged: #its a wonder he ever gets laid, #Alexander Skarsgard, #S4 True Blood premiere composite.


----------



## Henares

Ohhhh Zola!!!!
I'm walking peacefully, watching like the leaves of the trees are coming to turn golden and red. The sunshine makes them bright and the weather is perfect: no hot, no cold. 
Suddenly , while I was waiting for a bus, I feel like a need to look at my phone and open Purse...
My life changes again! My heart goes away from me!!!
Thanks Zola. They are amazing photos.&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> *hugs* Tku2 Henares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Yes, that is some inviting and sensuous tongue action going on there!  Sparkly eyes too!
> 
> It was a fabulous four days  Now we wait impatiently for FoD to be released  Eta2: More info, and a release date, would be nice too
> 
> Wow! It is good news about Star Trek moving, and I didn't know one film company could book-out all the Imax screens! WB must have great faith in Tarzan  I just wish they'd give us a still, or two
> Hey Alex, your days of going Ninja may soon be over  Happy for us, sad for you
> 
> 
> Eta: ****! I was so hoping I wasn't going to turn the page! (As I've used up all my 8 imgs I'll have to make a separate post!)



I can't imagine that it will take that long for the FoD shorts to be edited and put on their website.

ETA: Here's an article on FoD expanding from being straight up comedy to dealing with political issues as well. So working with Greenpeace on this project would seem to fall into what they're trying to do now.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/09/19/how-funny-or-die-is-changing-politics.html

As for WB booking all the IMAX screens for that date, it amuses me for some reason. I do want to interpret it as a sign of confidence. And yes, it's time for stills and a teaser trailer.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Zola.

Fresh off instagram (September 20, 2015):

That time Alexander Skarsgard was at the Art Book Fair at MoMA PS1... such a chill dude! It was great meeting you! #alexander skarsgard #moma #momaps1 #art book fair. 

-*yasmohamed* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Google tells me that this exhibit ran over the weekend, so he's back in NYC?
I'm enjoying the return of the scruff.
PS, is that a new, blue, Hammarby cap? It's kind of hideous


----------



## cecemarco

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm enjoying the return of the scruff.
> PS, is that a new, blue, Hammarby cap? It's kind of hideous





I think it's probably black, with the reflection making it look blue. Just based on his past hat purchases, of course.  And yes, I so agree....that scruff. It's working for him. Swoon.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Ohhhh Zola!!!!
> I'm walking peacefully, watching like the leaves of the trees are coming to turn golden and red. The sunshine makes them bright and the weather is perfect: no hot, no cold.
> Suddenly , while I was waiting for a bus, I feel like a need to look at my phone and open Purse...
> My life changes again! My heart goes away from me!!!
> Thanks Zola. They are amazing photos.



Those edits are superb  I'm surprised you remembered to catch your bus! 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Zola.
> 
> Fresh off instagram (September 20, 2015):
> 
> That time Alexander Skarsgard was at the Art Book Fair at MoMA PS1... such a chill dude! It was great meeting you! #alexander skarsgard #moma #momaps1 #art book fair.
> 
> -*yasmohamed* instagram



Tku for the fan photo  If I ever visit NYC, and camp out at the MoMA, that's not considered stalking, is it!? 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I can't imagine that it will take that long for the FoD shorts to be edited and put on their website.
> 
> ETA: *Here's an article on FoD* expanding from being straight up comedy to dealing with political issues as well. So working with Greenpeace on this project would seem to fall into what they're trying to do now.
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/09/19/how-funny-or-die-is-changing-politics.html
> 
> As for WB booking all the IMAX screens for that date, it amuses me for some reason. I do want to interpret it as a sign of confidence. And yes, it's time for stills and a teaser trailer.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Google tells me that this exhibit ran over the weekend, so he's back in NYC?
> *I'm enjoying the return of the scruff.*
> *PS, is that a new, blue, Hammarby cap? It's kind of hideous*


Tku for the FoD link  I did not realise all that, (I'm really out of the loop, lol), I'm gonna have to take the time out to read, and view, it all properly but I really enjoyed it. Very interesting  

Haha! A bit too much scruff for me, and I like the cap  And yes, it could be a new Bajen cap 




cecemarco said:


> I think it's probably black, with the reflection making it look blue. Just based on his past hat purchases, of course.  And yes, I so agree....that scruff. It's working for him. Swoon.



Hiya cecemarco  I think, (like Buckeye), that the cap is blue, and whilst Alex is always gorgeous, that amount of scruff is not really working for me  Oh good, we've got something else to disagree on, if Alex is about to go Ninja again :giggles:

I'm just posting this photo of Alex in a blue cap, as it's a good excuse to study some Skars body porn  And yes, unfortunately, Alex is wearing more than just a blue cap! 

Eta: Swapping the photos over, 'cos this one is slightly bigger, for research purposes obviously 






santress


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Google tells me that this exhibit ran over the weekend, *so he's back in NYC?*
> I'm enjoying the return of the scruff.
> PS, is that a new, blue, Hammarby cap? It's kind of hideous



They're both back given that Jack was at the Emmys.

Btw, I think FoD clip editing is very quick. When they did the clip on police brutality it was rather quick given the actuality of the whole topic. So it might be that Save the Arctic is planning this clip as some bigger publicity stunt much like the one with the t-shirts.

Btw, it says Söderkis on his cap which apparently translates to "guy from Södermalm" but has a deeper connotation much like Cockney for London.


----------



## a_sussan

I have been staring at the blue cap and it must be new cause it says "Söderkis" it's like Swedish slang so translated it would be something like "South Stockholm dude"


----------



## cecemarco

Zola24 said:


> Those edits are superb  I'm surprised you remembered to catch your bus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya cecemarco  I think, (like Buckeye), that the cap is blue, and whilst Alex is always gorgeous, that amount of scruff is not really working for me  Oh good, we've got something else to disagree on, if Alex is about to go Ninja again :giggles:
> 
> I'm just posting this photo of Alex in a blue cap, as it's a good excuse to study some Skars body porn  And yes, unfortunately, Alex is wearing more than just a blue cap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santress




Oh me. I think I pushed THAT blue hat out of my memory! Glad it hasn't made an appearance any time recently.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for translating what's on his cap. I wrote Hammarby because I'm lazy.
Zola, ah, flashback to last year's Clippers hat horribleness. Not even he can make that look god.
And apparently Alex is attending the opening of the Metropolitan Opera's 2015-16 season, wearing a tux.

http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/s...phrase=skarsgard&sort=best&excludenudity=true


----------



## cecemarco

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for translating what's on his cap. I wrote Hammarby because I'm lazy.
> Zola, ah, flashback to last year's Clippers hat horribleness. Not even he can make that look god.
> And apparently Alex is attending the opening of the Metropolitan Opera's 2015-16 season, wearing a tux.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/s...phrase=skarsgard&sort=best&excludenudity=true


Oh, he looks so handsome in the tux!!!! Kind of surprised he didn't shave for something that fancy. But I like the scruff personally, so I'm glad, hehe.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. He looks great!

Alex at the *Metropolitan Opera 2015-2016* season opening night of *"Otello"* at The Metropolitan Opera House (September 21, 2015, NYC):

Sources: My edits, Originals:  *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

Sources: My edits, Originals:  *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

Source: *Zimbio*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks great. It must be very surreal to go from filming in the Arctic, to a tux at The Met. A bit of yin and yang.


----------



## Kitkath70

Biking in NYC 9/21/15 via Newscom. He looks gorgeous as usual in his tux.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Some more pics - great find KK 






















Source: Newscom


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Source: Zimbio



Tku for the photos  the guy sure does scrub up well  and tku *Buckeye* for the link 
Hey *cecemarco*, I guess that's our scruff discussion over then  you've won 




Kitkath70 said:


> Biking in NYC 9/21/15 via Newscom. He looks gorgeous as usual in his tux.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Some more pics - great find KK
> 
> Source: Newscom



Tku for the link and the photos  Lord have mercy! Whether he's in a tux, or on a citibike, he always looks sexy as ****!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

I'm enjoying all the pretty from tonight. Reminds me of that year the Emmys.

Some fan pics from tonight (September 21, 2015, NYC):

Alexander Skarsgård, Patricia Clarkson, and Jessica Chastain #metopera #openingnight #met1516 #welcometoNY #verdi #otello #alexanderskarsgard #patriciaclarkson #jessicachastain.

-*dmad1006* instagram

Now THIS is a dinner table!! @MetOpera opening night w @TheLVguide ( love that #AlexanderSkarsgard made the shot ).

-*lancebass* instagram

Opening night at the opera with Aunt Peg!! Eric from true blood will be joining us as well  &#65039; #NYC #opening night #london to nyc."

-*kirs10freer* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

I hope Patricia Clarkson and Alex got to see each other. I will never forget how cute they were together during The East promtion.  She looked like she could teach him a thing or two.


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful from tonight (September 21, 2015).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

**
Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

***
HQ & Beautiful from tonight (September 21, 2015).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

*****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

******

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

*******

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all the lovely pic. Nothing can beat a well dressed man. *swooning a bit*


----------



## Santress

^yw! So true, although a Viking on a bike runs a close second.

HQs of Alex out and about on a bike in New York on Monday (September 21, 2015):








Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks really really good in that tux. I don't suppose we know who made it- Tom Ford, or whomever?
His appearing at the opening the opera seems so random. Not that I'm complaining.

The bike pics amuse me. Can he not fit the book into the little holder (too small to even call a basket)? And his thighs look very good in these pics.
And though the pics are dated from Monday, same outfit from Sunday, so could the date be wrong? Of course, this is Alex, he could have worn the same thing two days in a row.
It's nice of him to not go completely ninja now that he's back in NYC.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Santress. 
I love the pics.  
Both Alex with a tux and the viking on a bike. 
How nice to see him all dressed up for a night at the opera.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The bike pics amuse me. Can he not fit the book into the little holder (too small to even call a basket)?


It looks that a book might fall from that holder because it doesn't have the sidewalls.


----------



## BagBerry13

Tbh, Alex didn't strike me as an opera kinda guy. It reminds me more of a "ritual" to be admitted into New York society. But nice tux!


----------



## giatona

He looks awesome! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Santress

More fan photos and mentions of Alexs appearance at Mondays opening night of *Otello* at *The Metropolitan Opera House* (September 21, 2015):

"The post-premiere dinner was a sea of circular tables dancing around one long skinny table where glossy guests were all clustered together. There was Drew Barrymore with husband Will Kopelman sitting next Wills sister, Jill Kargman, and her husband, Harry. This is giving me tabletop boner! said Kargman, as she snapped a photo of the endless table adorned with a sea of highball glasses filled with roses in varying shades of pink. Diane von Furstenberg and Barry Diller made a beeline to greet Jessica Hart and Stavros Niarchos III, who took their seats early. Across the table, Jessica Chastain chatted with Alexander Skarsgard and Barrymore showed baby photos to Dermot Mulroney on her iPhone. Before the first course had been cleared, the stars arrived to much fanfare and almost as much gratitude as that which met the roast chicken entrées arrivalafter all, it was 11:30 p.m.!"

-*Vogue.com*

http://www.vogue.com/13351192/met-opera-gala/

Got Us Panting

Alexander Skarsgard was everything in a tux as the hunk attended the Metropolitan Opera's opening night of Otello in NYC Sept. 21."

-*US Weekly*

http://www.usmagazine.com/hot-pics/got-us-panting-2015229

"A man I can truly lean on has to be 6 feet 4 inches #met opera gala #alexander skarsgård #trueblood #tarzan."

-*liebaness* instagram

Fall gala season has arrived. On Monday night,  the Metropolitan Opera threw its opening-night gala premiering the latest production, Otello, Verdis penultimate opera. Some of Hollywoods biggest names made the hop from Sunday nights Emmys in Los Angeles to witness the theatrics, which were simultaneously broadcast for free viewing in Times Square for the first time. The production drew models, socials and movie stars, including Brooke Shields, Jessica Chastain, Alexander Skarsgard, Diane von Furstenberg, Drew Barrymore, Bette Midler, Patricia Clarkson, Dermot Mulroney, Margarita Levieva, Jessica Hart, Helena Christensen, Dylan McDermott and Dame Helen Mirren herself.

-*WWD.com* 

http://wwd.com/eye/parties/the-metropolitan-opera-opening-night-gala-10236822/

Now last but certainly not least on my celebrity "hits list" is Alexander Skarsgard - he is an absolute stunner. At 6 feet 4 inches he is every bit the male superstar and he carries himself with the elegance of royalty. Moreover, he is kind, approachable and humble and I was tempted to ask his marital status. I watched him all night sitting, standing, thinking and not once did he lose his regalness - he is James Dean territory.

-*LookOnline.com* via *Lookonline_com* twitter

http://blogger.lookonline.com/2015/09/the-metropolitan-opera-gala-2015.html

https://twitter.com/Lookonline_com/status/646299059037204480


----------



## Maggiesview

Santress said:


> ^yw! So true, although a Viking on a bike runs a close second.
> 
> HQs of Alex out and about on a bike in New York on Monday (September 21, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


Hehe&#55357;&#56865; Look at the book.... going anywhere without his book.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## skarsbabe

His jeans are almost tighter than mine in those bike pics! LOVE them though, he's looking so good!


----------



## Santress

Hi Maggie. Welcome to the thread!

More pics of Alex out and about in NYC.  *Just Jared* has these dated as from yesterday, September 22, 2015.

Source:  *Just Jared*

Beautiful shot of Alex arriving at the *Met Opera House* on Monday (September 21, 2015). The super nice Jonathan Tichler, who took the picture, is very flattered that people love it so much.

Source:  http://www.metopera.org/Visit/Photo-Galleries/Red-Carpet-Arrivals/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maggiesview said:


> Hehe&#65533;&#65533; Look at the book.... going anywhere without his book.&#65533;&#65533;



I want to know what he's reading.

Welcome!



Santress said:


> Hi Maggie. Welcome to the thread!
> 
> More pics of Alex out and about in NYC.  *Just Jared* has these dated as from yesterday, *September 22, 2015.*
> 
> Source:  *Just Jared*
> 
> *Beautiful shot of Alex *arriving at the *Met Opera House* on Monday (September 21, 2015). The super nice Jonathan Tichler, who took the picture, is very flattered that people love it so much.
> 
> Source:  http://www.metopera.org/Visit/Photo-Galleries/Red-Carpet-Arrivals/



He's wearing the same outfit as from the bike pics and the fan photo from Sunday, so I do wonder if these aren't all from the same day. I know he likes to repeat, but three days in a row?

That is a beautiful shot. He looked really good on Monday. And looking back at the pics, in the Lance Bass photo, it looks like Alex brought along his friend NotVinDiesel.


----------



## Maggiesview

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I want to know what he's reading.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> He's wearing the same outfit as from the bike pics and the fan photo from Sunday, so I do wonder if these aren't all from the same day. I know he likes to repeat, but three days in a row?
> 
> That is a beautiful shot. He looked really good on Monday. And looking back at the pics, in the Lance Bass photo, it looks like Alex brought along his friend NotVinDiesel.



Thanks for the welcome. I always want to know what he's reading. Too bad we can't see dough of the book cover so we can blow it is and read what it is,&#128077;


----------



## Santress

Nice Throwback Thursday photo from when Alex was filming *Disconnect* (going by the hair/outfit) that was shared on Facebook, twitter and instagram today (September 24, 2015):

"#tbt to that time I met Viking Vampire Eric! He was filming just a few blocks from where I lived on Long Island. We waited in the rain to meet him for two hours. He's a giant! One fan pulled out a photo of him laying in a bed with a white down blanket for him to sign. He's said, "That's not me. That was photoshopped." Her mouth dropped and we all laughed. It was pretty funny! # true blood #eric #im a shrimp."

-*AuthorLuciaFranco* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorLuci...0.1443116420./393319127531245/?type=3&theater

https://twitter.com/lucia_franco_/status/647043782786027520


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Australia's NW Magazine dated Sept 28th








Source: My pics and NW Magazine


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Australia's *NW Magazin*e dated Sept 28th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: My pics and NW Magazine



Are you feeling better?

Thanks for the article, though that's definitely a click bait type headline. I think the original interview is this one:

https://sg.entertainment.yahoo.com/news/alexander-skarsg-rd-teenage-weirdo-003000471.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Are you feeling better?
> 
> Thanks for the article, though that's definitely a misleading headline, since the 'interview' seems to cobbled together from other interviews.



Still have a touch of laryngitis :-/

Yeah. Bits and pieces re: article. I wasn't expecting it but turned the page to be confronted by the Skarsbrow


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Still have a touch of laryngitis :-/
> 
> Yeah. Bits and pieces re: article. I wasn't expecting it but turned the page to be confronted by the Skarsbrow



So now you have the husky Lauren Bacall voice?
At least they did pick nice pictures for the article. I am amused that some journalists are now paying enough attention to the fandom that they realize the Skarsbrow is a thing. 


Now, if he would just come out of hiding again, perhaps get a new job? (crosses fingers and toes)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So now you have the husky Lauren Bacall voice?
> At least they did pick nice pictures for the article. I am amused that some journalists are now paying enough attention to the fandom that they realize the Skarsbrow is a thing.
> 
> 
> Now, if he would just come out of hiding again, perhaps get a new job? (crosses fingers and toes)



More like a deranged and whispering Marge Simpson unfortunately 

It's taken them 5 years to catch up to the Skarsbrow phenomenon.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Australia's NW Magazine dated Sept 28th
> 
> Source: My pics and NW Magazine



Tku for the article - lv the helpful arrow to the Skarsbrow, lol. Wish you well, Free 

:welcome2: Maggiesview


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Buckeye.

Shared on instagram today (September 27, 2015):

#Vampires in #New york city @alexander_skarsgard #Berlin nyc #lower east side #Nyc #All night #True Blood.

-*renematarocks* instagram


----------



## Santress

#goodfriends #trueblood #alex #wiglove

-*andynewtonlee* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> More like a deranged and whispering Marge Simpson unfortunately
> 
> It's taken them *5 years* to catch up to the Skarsbrow phenomenon.



I like Marge Simpson!

So, they're slow. 

Thanks for the new pics, Santress. It's nice to see he's still alive and Skarsbrowing. Though I do wish he'd been wearing the pink wig.


----------



## merita

just wondering about the beads.


----------



## Zola24

merita said:


> just wondering about the beads.



You're not the only one! :giggles:


Tku for all the photos Santress


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for all the pics, etc.



















http://sikanapanele.tumblr.com/post/130014024611
(From Hidden)

I liked the film more than I thought. He was the best of the movie, really. There was moments that he makes me cry. He is a fantastic actor.
I wonder about his beads, too


----------



## Henares

November 27 The Diary of teeage girl in Spain!!!!!!!!
But, goodbye Sweden and Germany by now:cry:


----------



## Zola24

^  Tdoatg hits Spain at the end of November! So pleased for you Henares  
(Sweden and Germany will have to wait ) 

Tku too for the Hidden gifs  I was sold on this movie when I heard Alex was in 90% of the scenes  even if they are rather dark. The reviews from horror movie fans have been quite good too 


More good news, Shell has called a halt to Arctic drilling!  About time! 

http://www.greenpeace.org.uk/blog/climate/victory-3-years-people-vs-shell-20150928





> https://twitter.com/GreenpeaceUK?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author
> 
> Greenpeace UK &#8207;@GreenpeaceUK  2h2 hours ago
> 
> In #London tomorrow am? Come celebrate the news about Shell stopping Arctic oil drilling >> https://www.facebook.com/events/461954530643842/




Eta: I've been debating so hard whether to add 'for now' to that Arctic drilling halt news, but hey, a victory is a victory, and it feels so good


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^  *Tdoatg *hits Spain at the end of November! So pleased for you Henares
> (Sweden and Germany will have to wait )
> 
> Tku too for the* Hidden* gifs  I was sold on this movie when I heard Alex was in 90% of the scenes  even if they are rather dark. The reviews from horror movie fans have been quite good too
> 
> 
> More good news, Shell has called a halt to Arctic drilling!  About time!
> 
> http://www.greenpeace.org.uk/blog/climate/victory-3-years-people-vs-shell-20150928
> 
> View attachment 3141640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: *I've been debating so hard whether to add 'for now*' to that Arctic drilling halt news, but hey, a victory is a victory, and it feels so good



DOATG is out of theaters here, so now it's just waiting for a DVD release date.

I've got the Hidden DVD on preorder, so hopefully next week I can watch it and judge (since I'm very judgy ) for myself.

Shell stopping exploration off the Alaskan Arctic coast is a start, but sadly there's still a very long way to go. So I'm very happy with this news, but ...


"Earlier this month, I visited the east coast of Greenland on the Arctic Sunrise, the Greenpeace ship that Russian authorities confiscated last year, detaining its 30 crew members for two months, after the crew tried to scale one of the country's oil rigs.

My project, as a member of the political activist group the Yes Men, in partnership with Funny or Die and stars Alexander Skarsgard and Jack McBrayer, was to produce some short films  that would lightheartedly popularize the beauty, value and importance  of the fast-melting Arctic, to fit into Greenpeace's campaign to establish a sanctuary  in international waters around the North Pole, as well as a complete  ban on oil companies going up there to &#8212; get ready! &#8212; drill for more of  the oil that's causing the melt that makes more oil accessible. (I know  that's a convoluted sentence. But so is the inhuman logic that drives  Arctic drilling.)
 The battle is far from over &#8212; the  end-goal is an international accord against Arctic drilling &#8212; but on  Monday morning, Shell, the last oil company still trying to explore for  oil up there, gave up on its project. And one of the main reasons the company failed was activists: the "kayaktivists" who delayed Shell's drill ship this summer, the coalition of groups that had already forced Shell to halve their summer ambitions, and the sustained trashing they've received at the hands of organizations like Greenpeace. The Yes Men did our part as well, working with Greenpeace on a (fake) Shell campaign to promote the company's (real) crazy plans, as well as on an iceberg-distribution scheme on the streets of Manhattan."


http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...ctic-drilling-failure-is-our-victory-20150928


----------



## Henares

It´s the beginning
Thank you Zola for the good news. And BC for the info.
I also want to say  that Zola always has a considered reply for all of us. Thank you:okay:


----------



## No1YouKnow

Nice pictures - gosh he looks amazing in a tux.  swoon.

Has anyone heard anything about any new projects at all?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No1YouKnow said:


> Nice pictures - gosh he looks amazing in a tux.  swoon.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about any new projects at all?



Hey there , you wouldn't be the gal from TFS with the same username?


----------



## Ms Kiah

No1YouKnow said:


> Has anyone heard anything about any new projects at all?



He's the Star of Snapchats.


----------



## Santress

New promo still for *Hidden* just released on Facebook today (September 30, 2015).

Source: *WBHidden* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p...445181029426/1635306126709998/?type=3&theater


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress!!!
He is a very good actor whit a solid acting career. In my humble opinión, this is more imortant than being a Superstar.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks very SkarsStarved in that pic.

I saw this IMBD Tarzan message board thread a few days ago, it's by someone who says he and a friend were at one of the Tarzan screenings, presumably from last April. He doesn't give away plot details, but has some interesting things to say:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/board/thread/248657197?p=1

The John Carter Files guy finally saw them and put up a post, but it's nothing more than a reorganization of the thread into something slightly more readable:

http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2015/...solid-thumbs-up-and-leaks-intriguing-details/


----------



## OHVamp

He can do good indie films all he wants and I'll be happy too. Thanks for the updates.

The Tarzan info sounds promising.


----------



## audiogirl

I think he'd be quite happy if his career followed his father's. An occasionally big film to pay the bills and indies in between to feed his soul. But Tarzan may change all that. If it's successful, he will be catapulted into A-list and there will be a sequel or two. And so far things are looking good for Tarzan.


----------



## mik1986

Hello everyone ! Just popped in to say "Hi" .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Hello everyone ! Just popped in to say "Hi" .




Howdy stranger! How are you? Are you preparing for the storm?


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Howdy stranger! How are you? Are you preparing for the storm?



Hi there BuckeyeChicago . How are you doing? Life has been really crazy for me lately  and now with "Hurricane Joaquin" knocking at the door...it's time to "batten down the hatches" :rain:. I hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Watched "Hidden" tonight with hubs. Its a decent little horror film, more psychological than gross-out horror.

I enjoyed it as did my other half, but the lighting of the film isn't great. It was realistic, given the circumstances of the story, but at times it was hard to see what was happening.

Alex was great in it, as was Andrea Riseborough. The little actress who played the daughter..meh..I wasn't entirely sold on her but she did ok.

I'm avoiding plot details on purpose for fear of giving it away but some may see familiarity in the work of the MUA.

Overall, a good Friday night popcorn movie.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Free.

Hey, Mik!

Another promo still for *Hidden* featuring Alex & Emily Alyn Lind was just released on Facebook (October 2, 2015):

Be prepared to sleep with the lights on. #HiddenMovie.

Sources:  *WBHidden* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p...445181029426/1635306176709993/?type=3&theater


----------



## a_sussan

Hiya Mik   lovely to see you here..


----------



## No1YouKnow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey there , you wouldn't be the gal from TFS with the same username?



I am!  lol.  Are you on TFS too?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Watched "Hidden" tonight with hubs. Its a decent little horror film, more psychological than gross-out horror.
> 
> I enjoyed it as did my other half, but the lighting of the film isn't great. It was realistic, given the circumstances of the story, but at times it was hard to see what was happening.
> 
> Alex was great in it, as was Andrea Riseborough. The little actress who played the daughter..meh..I wasn't entirely sold on her but she did ok.
> 
> I'm avoiding plot details on purpose for fear of giving it away but some may see familiarity in the work of the MUA.
> 
> Overall, a good Friday night popcorn movie.



Thanks Free - I have it on my iTunes list, but not priority which what might mean its it isn't is popping to the top. I wondered re the lighting. Will still watch.  Saw Black Mass today w/a friend, couldn't decide whether it was Depp or Edgerton's triumph but they both did amazing..


----------



## Maggiesview

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Free - I have it on my iTunes list, but not priority which what might mean its it isn't is popping to the top. I wondered re the lighting. Will still watch.  Saw Black Mass today w/a friend, couldn't decide whether it was Depp or Edgerton's triumph but they both did amazing..


About the lighting. I use a Roku to stream video and have two different ones for my two TV's. On the one it was very dark and difficult to see any of the details in the rooms of the shelter. In the other one it was a lot lighter and even the condition of the walls could be  made out. I could see everything. For what it's worth,perhaps if you try steaming from different devices, you may get a more well lit video. I used Amazon as my streaming source.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From the Alicia V thread...

Waiting for a pic of Fassy and Askars 



mollie12 said:


> At the Steve Jobs premiere.  And earlier in the day, someone tweeted that Fassbender and Alexander Skargaard were eating lunch at his work, so I assume Alicia hooked them up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

4hrs ago from NYC



> Nelly@nxlly Michael Fassbender ate at my job today. Got to tell him he's a fantastic actor and I love his work. Made my week! Can't wait for Steve Jobs.





> Nelly@nxlly
> @feelmyfancy I wish. Alexander Skarsgard was with him though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

And it was Alicia's birthday yesterday. It's nice to see that she's introduced her longtime secret fiance to her current boyfriend.


----------



## 1cougar

uhhh I don't think Alex and Alicia were engaged, you were joking, right?


----------



## audiogirl

It was definitely a joke.


----------



## jooa

Some gossip mags wrote that Alicia and Alex were engaged. This wasn't truth, of course, because they always were friends and why this became even the joke between them. Alicia said about this situation in some interviews in the past


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

1cougar said:


> uhhh I don't think Alex and Alicia were engaged, you were joking, right?


Yes, joking, that's why I used that smilie. I'm still annoyed that some people think that they really dated.
He needs to come out of hiding. And get a job.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes Buckeye, he sooo needs to come out of hiding :ninja: although that Fassy/Askars tweet got me very excited  Tku Free  I can so see those two getting on extremely well  I also enjoyed Meroitic's posts on the imbd Tarzan message board, even if we are very familiar with the 'v' porn 
















askarsvideoblog

Askars, yes Tarzan is gonna be awesome, but hey, in the meantime get a job, please! We have our needs


----------



## RedTopsy

Great gifs Zola, 
thanks for posting. 

and I also read the Tarzan-thread (Meroitic) over at IMDb. Someone who has been at
a test screening earlier and seems to like the film a lot. 
Getting my hopes up for the film. 
Now I´m watiting for a first film trailer, maybe in december someone mentioned.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hej Red  The more I hear about Tarzan, the more excited I'm getting  although I think December may be a bit optimistic for a trailer, perhaps February, Idk :wondering At least, hopefully, we may have War on Everyone, and a few prems to see us through ;D

Eta: Oh it's no good, I nearly posted these yesterday, the only problem was, you can't see Alex's face, we're obviously concentrating elsewhere ;D






















skarsgardalexander

*dead!* I will not survive the Tarzan movie ;D


----------



## Zola24

And just to prove we're not that shallow!? 





adrichi


----------



## RedTopsy

Lol, not shallow. 
and very nice black and white pic of Alex in a tux. 
Yes, War on Everyone, thank god for that film, I almost forgot.


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardnet / continues ...


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardnet / continued ...


















> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Hidden was released on DVD today (October 6, 2015)!
> 
> You can order it here http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Alexan...pebp=1441047660845&perid=1T1PDRG8JGW552KNC5HG
> 
> Follow Hidden on social media:
> 
> Facebook (x) https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden, Tumblr (x) http://warnerbrosentertainment.tumblr.com/, Twitter (x) https://twitter.com/WBHomeEnt
> 
> Watch Hidden&#8217;s trailer here https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/videos/vb.1625445181029426/1630187967221814/?type=3&theater
> 
> Sources:  WBHidden Facebook (x) & Amazon (x)



The slightly weird photo sizes look fine on tumblr - here is a link to the op http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/130626133742 

Obviously the Amazon link is for the USA. I still can't find Hidden '15 listed anywhere in the UK - no wonder illegal download sites flourish


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Australia's NW Magazine dated Sept 28th
> 
> Source: My pics and NW Magazine





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Are you feeling better?
> 
> Thanks for the article, though that's definitely a click bait type headline. I think the original interview is this one:
> 
> https://sg.entertainment.yahoo.com/news/alexander-skarsg-rd-teenage-weirdo-003000471.html


Another version of this interview is featured in October's *Elle Sweden*.

Most of the article is a complete repeat of his September interview with *Covermg.com* via *Yahoo.com* (quoted by Buckeye) but this version has an additional segment which details his puzzled reaction to those *American Horror Story* casting rumors. :-P

Big thanks to A_Sussan (Sus), for sending The Library these scans and transcribing and translating the full article!

Sources: *Piers Manning* for *Elle.se* + *A_Sussan&#8217;s* scans/transcription/translation + some edits by *The Library*

http://elle.se/mot-alexander-skarsgard-bisarrt-att-vara-tonaring/


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Santress and Sussan  Haha, poor Alex, that AHS casting rumour is gonna run and run  How long has it been now?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hej Red  The more I hear about Tarzan, the more excited I'm getting * although I think December may be a bit optimistic for a trailer, perhaps February, Idk *:wondering At least, hopefully, we may have War on Everyone, and a few prems to see us through ;D
> 
> Eta: Oh it's no good, I nearly posted these yesterday, the only problem was, you can't see Alex's face, we're obviously concentrating elsewhere ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsgardalexander
> 
> **dead!* I will not survive the Tarzan movie *;D



I think a teaser trailer and some stills might happen in December. I hope we get something in December.
And remember, this will be in 3D!

As for the AHS rumors, I was surprised how persistent those rumors were. It was terribly annoying, the number of people who couldn't bother to spend a few minutes to find out that it was just fancasting.

Hopefully WOE will be at Sundance.

Just finished watching Hidden. It wasn't as bad as I'd expected for something that took three years to be released. I think there was potential there for a more interesting movie than we actually got, but it still wasn't that bad. Alex was fine, but could have done with less screaming from the daughter.

And thanks Santress for the new scans.


----------



## Zola24

^ Hey Buckeye, I may forget some things but I will never forget Tarzan is in 3D! 
And yes, December would be good but Idk it still seems some way off from July, (and you are far better informed on movie matters than I), is there something else WB would rather be promoting around Xmas?

AHS, yes, therein lies the problem, it was a journalist asking the question. Poor Askars, must have had Sponge Bob flashbacks :giggles:

I so hope WoE makes Sundance, (crosses fingers and toes) 

I'm halfway through watching Hidden, it's ok but not scary in an, "Omg I can't move" kinda way. I thought all the acting was excellent, and Emily Alyn Lind was much better than I expected, and her and Alex's interactions were very good. Of course, Alex totally inhabited his role as usual  
There were 3 things I didn't like, yes Zoe's screaming, her being called, "ZoZo" really started to grate, and the lighting. Yes, I get they are hiding, secretly, underground, but I think it would have been better if the characters had been slightly better lit, and the background darker and closer.
(I don't think what I have said is spoilery as it is very general. If you do, I apologise.)

In the meantime, we wait patiently again, for Alex to make an appearance - somewhere, anywhere


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the review, Zola.

Fan photos of Alex at the T*ame Impala* concert at Radio City Music Hall (October 6, 2015, New York).

#true blood #new york #radio city music hall.

-*berbarker* instagram

"Alexa Chung watching Tame Impala at the Radio City Music Hall tonight."

http://ainsleysroom.tumblr.com/post/130665260970/alexa-chung-watching-tame-impala-at-the-radio-city


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yup, that's Alexa next to him. Looks like his taste in music is on the up - Tame Impala are pretty good.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hey Buckeye, I may forget some things but I will never forget Tarzan is in 3D!
> And yes, December would be good but Idk it still seems some way off from July, (and you are far better informed on movie matters than I), *is there something else WB would rather be promoting around Xmas?
> *
> *AHS, yes, therein lies the problem, it was a journalist asking the question. *Poor Askars, must have had Sponge Bob flashbacks :giggles:
> 
> I so hope WoE makes Sundance, (crosses fingers and toes)
> 
> I'm halfway through watching *Hidden*, it's ok but not scary in an, "Omg I can't move" kinda way. I thought all the acting was excellent, and Emily Alyn Lind was much better than I expected, and her and Alex's interactions were very good. Of course, Alex totally inhabited his role as usual
> There were 3 things I didn't like, yes Zoe's screaming, her being called, "ZoZo" really started to grate, and the *lighting*. Yes, I get they are hiding, secretly, underground, but I think it would have been better if the characters had been slightly better lit, and the background darker and closer.
> (I don't think what I have said is spoilery as it is very general. If you do, I apologise.)
> 
> In the meantime, we wait patiently again, for Alex to make an appearance - somewhere, anywhere



A teaser trailer 7 months out wouldn't be surprising, the full trailer can wait, but starting a bit of promotion at that time wouldn't be a bad thing, nor out of the ordinary, especially as it's intended to be one of their big summer movies.

I think at the time of the interview AHS had just starting filming, so the question wasn't that out of the blue.

The lighting for Hidden was problematic, as it was for an actual horror movie like Descent, which was set in a cave system. How much lighting to do you use so the audience can see things, but if you use to much it looks unrealistic. And calling Hidden horror isn't accurate, because while there are parts that are tense, and sort of scary, it really is more psychological. And it's a hard movie to market, because it's not really horror/scary movie, but it's not really straightforward 'anything' either'. There were some interesting what-ifs in the movie that were never really realized. 

And he lives! Alas, the scruff is gone. His jacket sleeves are looking very tight in that shot. And Tame Impala is a much better band than Hot Chip!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Descent was freaking awesome. One of THE best and most tense horror films I've ever seen. Talk about turning the screws on the audience. I need to re-watch it.

I think it was much better lit than Hidden but I see your point BC.

I've seen Tame Impala live at a festival. - they rocked the place.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup, that's Alexa next to him. Looks like his taste in music is on the up - Tame Impala are pretty good.



That second pic looks very artsy. As if both had an epiphany. 

Thank goodness Tame Impala. I couldn't have taken another Hot Chip concert. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Descent was freaking awesome. One of THE best and most tense horror films I've ever seen. Talk about turning the screws on the audience. I need to re-watch it.
> 
> I think it was much better lit than Hidden but I see your point BC.
> 
> I've seen Tame Impala live at a festival. - they rocked the placed.


_
The Descent_ was freaking amazing! At some point we were so scared we just started saying WTF!?!? repeatedly. That sh*t turned us off hiking or climbing immediately. 

OT: Tomorrow is Germany's EURO qualifier against Ireland which I'll watch in an Irish pub. Obviously I'm gonna find myself an Irish husband there.


----------



## jooa

> Film Fest Gent is bringing Alexander Skarsgård and director Marielle  Heller to the festival, together with the Belgian distributor of &#8216;The  Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8217; Lumière and producer Caviar. On Tuesday 20  October, the film will conclude the youth competition of the festival  where the jury will announce the winner of the Explore Award.
> Based on the acclaimed graphic novel by Phoebe Gloeckner, &#8216;The Diary of  a Teenage Girl&#8217; recounts the coming-of-age adventures of Minnie Goetze,  a San Francisco teenager growing up in the counterculture haze of the  1970s. In an astonishing feature debut, writer/director Marielle Heller  offers a subtle, detailed window into the psyche of a bright, young  woman. Brimming with wit and intelligence, and spurred by exquisite  performances from Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig, and a star-making  turn by Bel Powley as Minnie, &#8216;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8217; captures the  anxiety, passion, and wonder of adolescence. The film was produced by  the US division of Belgian production company Caviar.


More information http://www.peek-a-boo-magazine.be/e...arielle-heller-to-attend-42nd-film-fest-gent/


----------



## Nyota

Here´s a nice little interview with J. Moore and K. Wigg about how Askars smells  

https://vid.me/RHO9


----------



## skarsbabe

Nyota said:


> Here´s a nice little interview with J. Moore and K. Wigg about how Askars smells
> 
> https://vid.me/RHO9



So funny, he smells FRESH!


----------



## Nyota

skarsbabe said:


> So funny, he smells FRESH!



yes, liked that too...

"he smells good and he feels good" hmm, yes, i can imagine that!


----------



## Madleiine

*Source: [*U]Alexa Chung's Snapchat[/U] 
Yes ladies, you read that right

The next time someone says that Alexa Chung respects Alex&#8217;s privacy i&#8217;m just going to shove this footage https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gex3MyxRMNU and screen caps in their faces. Alexa has *never* respected his privacy. She doesn&#8217;t usually post anything on Alex on her social media pages but she has her friends do it for her. If she leaks this stuff herself Alex would lose his ****. Her friends doing it, he can&#8217;t say squat. I&#8217;m surprised she dared to even put this clip on her snap chat and didn&#8217;t have one of her hipster friends do it for her as they usually do. her friend Tennessee did her usual obligatory body part shot of Alex next to Alexa. She couldn&#8217;t edit out his jacket with the patch because that&#8217;s how we all know that&#8217;s Alex. The same as she couldn&#8217;t edit Alex legs and red trunks in those Hampton pics. The same again in those London pics where he&#8217;s hanging out with her friends wearing those trunks. Lets not forget Pixie&#8217;s back shot pic of him and Keith in the pool while Alexa stands over them. That pic made it in the issue of Interview&#8217;s magazine selfies issue. What do all these pics have in common? he has no idea they&#8217;re being taken. they&#8217;re taken from his back or when he&#8217;s looking away. respect his privacy? bull ****.


----------



## audiogirl

Whatever


----------



## Jubbles

Madleiine said:


> The next time someone says that Alexa Chung respects Alexs privacy im just going to shove this footage https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gex3MyxRMNU and screen caps in their faces.



He is her boyfriend. People in the real world post pictures of their significant others. I highly doubt Alex cares anywhere near as much as you believe he does. 

Oh no, she snapped his silhouette! May she forever burn!


----------



## Madleiine

But he has said several times that he wants his privacy life private, it doesen't matter if it is girlfriends/family/friends..you just have to accept it. Neither Alexa and her friends seem to accept that which is wrong. 
Would you be happy if someone posted a picture of you though you don't want it? 
There are reasons why they've been apart those weeks almost a whole month and all small periods here and there...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'll take it as more valid a reason for being apart when they're both in the same city for an extended time - than them having relationship issues.

I'm neither here nor there on Alexa but they _have_ been separated by work and other things. He went home for a visit and was in the Arctic and she's had Paris Fashion Week and the marketing for her series plus that fashion-app thing she's the face of.

We don't know he isn't happy about it or just doesn't care if it's alluded to that he's with her. It's only fans that would really be able to pick that it's his arm, his arm patch, his dodgy swimmers etc. And because of that, I don't think its a massive invasion of his privacy - not at the moment anyway.

They're dating, how serious it is I have no idea. They're going to be seen together though, even vaguely.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Descent was freaking awesome. One of THE best and most tense horror films I've ever seen. Talk about turning the screws on the audience. I need to re-watch it.
> 
> I think it was much better lit than Hidden but I see your point BC.
> 
> I've seen *Tame Impala *live at a festival. - they rocked the place.





BagBerry13 said:


> *That second pic looks very artsy. As if both had an epiphany. *
> 
> Thank goodness Tame Impala. I couldn't have taken another *Hot Chip *concert.
> 
> 
> _
> T*he Descent*_* was freaking amazing! At some point we were so scared we just started saying WTF!?!? repeatedly. That sh*t turned us off hiking or climbing immediately*.
> 
> OT: Tomorrow is Germany's EURO qualifier against Ireland which I'll watch in an Irish pub. Obviously I'm gonna find myself an Irish husband there.



I've been interested in spelunking/caving. And then I watched Descent and went 'nope nope nope ))@#($ no!" 

I've been aware of Tame Impala for awhile, but finally got a couple of their cds from the library. Not bad.

I have a confession to make: I was listening to the radio last week and heard I song that I liked. Turns out it was from Hot Chip's newest album. I feel like I should be doing penance, or something. 

That pic, it does look like they've had an epiphany 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=



jooa said:


> More information http://www.peek-a-boo-magazine.be/e...arielle-heller-to-attend-42nd-film-fest-gent/



Excellent! 



skarsbabe said:


> So funny, he smells FRESH!



I've always been amused by fan reports that he smells like fresh laundry.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That pic, it does look like they've had an epiphany




Maybe the epiphany was that he'll never listen to bad music again. Hallelujaaaahh!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe the epiphany was that he'll never listen to bad music again. Hallelujaaaahh!!!



If only!.  I think that's a pipe dream though


----------



## audiogirl

He doesn't like paps invading his privacy. He doesn't like to answer interview questions about his private life. In other words, he wants the media to respect his privacy.

He has never said anything like that about friends (or girlfriends). Friends have often snapped pics of him in the past. Alexa hasn't discussed him or the relationship. That is how she's respecting his privacy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe the epiphany was that he'll never listen to bad music again. Hallelujaaaahh!!!




Hah! Well, there is a group that is claiming the world will end today*, so perhaps that's what they meant! 

And Stellan's BBC series River starts on October 13. Hopefully it'll end up on American public tv soon.


*obviously no longer valid in Australia


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! Well, there is a group that is claiming the world will end today*, so perhaps that's what they meant!
> 
> And Stellan's BBC series River starts on October 13. Hopefully it'll end up on American public tv soon.
> 
> 
> *obviously no longer valid in Australia



Nah the true sign of the Apocalypse will be peace in the Skarsgard fandom . That'll be the key indicator that the end is nigh. 

And yes, Australia and the Pacific Islands get to bite the big one first.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah! Well, there is a group that is claiming the world will end today*, so perhaps that's what they meant!
> 
> And *Stellan's BBC series River starts on October 13*. Hopefully it'll end up on American public tv soon.
> 
> 
> *obviously no longer valid in Australia



Oh, then I will check that out and report back.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nah the true sign of the Apocalypse will be peace in the Skarsgard fandom . That'll be the key indicator that the end is nigh.
> 
> And yes, Australia and the Pacific Islands get to bite the big one first.


Oh, if only peace could reign throughout the land.  I think for those of us who have watched Skars career and interviews since the mid to late 2000s until now...he projects some things that are idealistic. I am not surprised that he's dating a smoking Instagram-addict.  He likes to run in those circles.  He doesn't like to admit it, so his interviews will always disconnect. I think it's a good sign that he goes to things with Alexa and doesn't freak when her name is mentioned because that's normal for dating.  He needs to behave and reflect more of real life. Maybe NYC will cure him of that. But we can't cure the fandom of wanting to idealize him as a man who would never date a smoker/skinny model/girls who do really superficial-not world saving-things.  He's more shallow and probably nicer than we know.


----------



## audiogirl

II think it's more like people take what he's said in interviews and turn it into inflexible rules they apply to his behavior, like smoking for instance. He doesn't like it, but he has friends who smoke. Most non-smokers do. He avoids social media, but Alexa isn't his only friend who uses it - he's the exception here to the rest of the world. He doesn't like paps, but he will pose for pics at events and in magazines. It's all a matter of context and intent. 

When people decide to define what set of rules they apply to his behavior, that's their definition not his.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BTW, since we talk sports here, I'm sure BC backs me in rooting for the Cubs who have been denied for more than a century. I'm living the hope right now..


----------



## VampFan

scaredsquirrel said:


> BTW, since we talk sports here, I'm sure BC backs me in rooting for the Cubs who have been denied for more than a century. I'm living the hope right now..


and since I'm living here now, YAY cubbies. They won tonight.  Love when an underdog comes through.

ETA: don't like the drama now, calling Askars a famewhore when actually, the pictures are not on any major sites, but just on peoples instagram. All i can say is that I'm glad my life is not under the kind of scrutiny his life is.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *'The Late Show With Stephen Colbert'* (October 7, 2015, NYC).

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress. Watching Steven Colbert tonight and Tame Impala are his musical guest. Two nights in a row Skars is watching them. Definite musical upgrade


----------



## Santress

^yw!

HQs:














Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> and since I'm living here now, YAY cubbies. They won tonight.  Love when an underdog comes through.
> 
> ETA: don't like the drama now, calling Askars a famewhore when actually, the pictures are not on any major sites, but just on peoples instagram. *All i can say is that I'm glad my life is not under the kind of scrutiny his life is*.



We won! On to St. Louis! 

I do think it's less about the supposed huge disconnect between what he says and who he dates than that there are a very small number of 'fans' who are hypercritical and will search for anything (literally) to criticize him for. And these types of 'fans' exists in any fandom.

I do think some of the fans who subject him to that sort of scrutiny would not survive the same microscope they put him under.

So he visited TLSWSC. Hopefully next year he'll actually be a guest, once Tarzan promo starts up.


----------



## ml44

What does his patch say?


----------



## merita

Madleiine said:


> But he has said several times that he wants his privacy life private, it doesen't matter if it is girlfriends/family/friends..you just have to accept it. Neither Alexa and her friends seem to accept that which is wrong.
> Would you be happy if someone posted a picture of you though you don't want it?
> There are reasons why they've been apart those weeks almost a whole month and all small periods here and there...




How do you know he doesn't want?  He seems less uptight about this kind of stuff lately. I think this better than the extreme he was with Bosworth.   And I think this is just second nature for Alexa and her friends.  It is how she promotes her business etc.  He took a picture of her that ended up on Instagram, so I think that he is aware.


----------



## Maggiesview

merita said:


> How do you know he doesn't want?  He seems less uptight about this kind of stuff lately. I think this better than the extreme he was with Bosworth.   And I think this is just second nature for Alexa and her friends.  It is how she promotes her business etc.  He took a picture of her that ended up on Instagram, so I think that he is aware.


Here's a thought. Alex is ,like the rest of us,a growing developing ever evolving person who will change his opinions and ideas of things as he gains experience and is subjected to life events. It's called growth. Who amongst us has not held seemingly opposing beliefs at one time or another? Who lives their lives according to a fixed set of unshakable values and principles? Aren't most of us more fluid in our standards and judgements  as we move through life rather than set and rigid? Particularly if we style ourselves as open minded and tolerant of others? It's the differences,well as the similarities ,between us that account for our interest in  and attachment to another. Things like smoking, use of social media etc are a matter of different ways rather than any fundamental difference in life values. It is the core values and belief structures  that need to align for any relationship between two people to be lasting and meaningful not their " ways". All we know of either Alex or Alexa are some of their " ways" which are at most superficial indicators and at least temporary choices. They are not who they are as persons. More than likely , at a deeper and more fundamental level than is obvious to the rest of us ,Alex and Alexa  have found mutual commonality and attraction that has room for personal differences. If they run out of room, they will separate just as the rest of us do when a relationship is no longer mutually satisfying.

Alexa has lived in the public limelight longer than Alex has and is used to it and encourages it for obvious reasons. Alex is still getting used to it. If Tarzan is as successful as many of us hope it will be ,he will be catapulted to a whole new level of fame and will have to up his game to a whole new level of play. He will change and re- evaluate his priorities and his ways once again, So? Only people who stagnate and go nowhere remain the same. No one who is a true Alex fan should want that for him.


----------



## redwingnut25

I don't think Alexa has been in the limelight longer than Alex. Considering he's been acting since he was a child, and is a few years older than her.


----------



## merita

Maggiesview said:


> Here's a thought. Alex is ,like the rest of us,a growing developing ever evolving person who will change his opinions and ideas of things as he gains experience and is subjected to life events. It's called growth. Who amongst us has not held seemingly opposing beliefs at one time or another? Who lives their lives according to a fixed set of unshakable values and principles? Aren't most of us more fluid in our standards and judgements  as we move through life rather than set and rigid? Particularly if we style ourselves as open minded and tolerant of others? It's the differences,well as the similarities ,between us that account for our interest in  and attachment to another. Things like smoking, use of social media etc are a matter of different ways rather than any fundamental difference in life values. It is the core values and belief structures  that need to align for any relationship between two people to be lasting and meaningful not their " ways". All we know of either Alex or Alexa are some of their " ways" which are at most superficial indicators and at least temporary choices. They are not who they are as persons. More than likely , at a deeper and more fundamental level than is obvious to the rest of us ,Alex and Alexa  have found mutual commonality and attraction that has room for personal differences. If they run out of room, they will separate just as the rest of us do when a relationship is no longer mutually satisfying.
> 
> Alexa has lived in the public limelight longer than Alex has and is used to it and encourages it for obvious reasons. Alex is still getting used to it. If Tarzan is as successful as many of us hope it will be ,he will be catapulted to a whole new level of fame and will have to up his game to a whole new level of play. He will change and re- evaluate his priorities and his ways once again, So? Only people who stagnate and go nowhere remain the same. No one who is a true Alex fan should want that for him.




Wow.


----------



## Zola24

Maggiesview said:


> Here's a thought. Alex is ,like the rest of us,a growing developing ever evolving person who will change his opinions and ideas of things as he gains experience and is subjected to life events. It's called growth. Who amongst us has not held seemingly opposing beliefs at one time or another? Who lives their lives according to a fixed set of unshakable values and principles? Aren't most of us more fluid in our standards and judgements  as we move through life rather than set and rigid? Particularly if we style ourselves as open minded and tolerant of others? It's the differences,well as the similarities ,between us that account for our interest in  and attachment to another. Things like smoking, use of social media etc are a matter of different ways rather than any fundamental difference in life values. It is the core values and belief structures  that need to align for any relationship between two people to be lasting and meaningful not their " ways". All we know of either Alex or Alexa are some of their " ways" which are at most superficial indicators and at least temporary choices. They are not who they are as persons. More than likely , at a deeper and more fundamental level than is obvious to the rest of us ,Alex and Alexa  have found mutual commonality and attraction that has room for personal differences. If they run out of room, they will separate just as the rest of us do when a relationship is no longer mutually satisfying.
> 
> Alexa has lived in the public limelight longer than Alex has and is used to it and encourages it for obvious reasons. Alex is still getting used to it. If Tarzan is as successful as many of us hope it will be ,he will be catapulted to a whole new level of fame and will have to up his game to a whole new level of play. He will change and re- evaluate his priorities and his ways once again, So? Only people who stagnate and go nowhere remain the same. No one who is a true Alex fan should want that for him.



Just whizzing by, and I wasn't gonna log-on at all, but I just wanted to say, "THIS!" Tku so much Maggie 

Welcome redwingnut25 

And I owe some hugs to Vamp and Mik  So good to see you &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ml44 said:


> What does his patch say?



It's a Hammarby patch. I don't think it says anything.



redwingnut25 said:


> *I don't think Alexa has been in the limelight longer than Alex. *Considering he's been acting since he was a child, and is a few years older than her.



International limelight, yes. While he acted as a child, he also quit as a teen. And while he acted in Sweden, he didn't become known outside of Sweden until TB took off, summer of 2009.
She's been famous in her world of tv and fashion for a few years before anyone outside of Sweden knew who Alex was.
For me, she is probably more used to the constant scrutiny, and I think he's mostly adjusted, though I think he still resents people paying attention to his personal life.


Excellent post, Maggie.


----------



## No1YouKnow

No offense to anyone, but why does anyone care at all about this personal stuff?  It's really weird to me to pay that much attention and thought to someone you don't even know - I understand a bit of curiosity, but some of this goes way beyond that IMO.

Sorry, just wondering if anyone has any insight?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's a gossip thread so it's a combination of both his work, photography, sightings and the personal. There are places that don't talk about his personal life or allow pap photography but this isn't one of them.

And when you're a fan, I think it's natural to have a curiosity about the personal side of things too. That said, there are some actors I think are fab that I have zero interest in what happens beyond the silver screen.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I am paying attention to the Alexa/Alex relationship, but not as much attention as I paid to the Alex/KB relationship. Probably because watching the KB relationship was much more entertaining, in a train wreck sort of way. This current relationship is, at least gossip wise, pretty darn boring (a few hypercritical 'fans' not withstanding). That's not a bad thing.
In terms of his personal life, I'm more interested in what books he might be reading. Or why he attended the opera a couple of weeks ago.
Or professionally, what scripts he might be getting. Or he is giving that all up to become a roadie for Hot Chip or Tame Impala?


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> OT: *Tomorrow is Germany's EURO qualifier against Ireland which I'll watch in an Irish pub. Obviously I'm gonna find myself an Irish husband there*.



Sorry for your loss. Hope the Irish boys were kind to you.



Maggiesview said:


> Here's a thought. Alex is ,like the rest of us,a growing developing ever evolving person who will change his opinions and ideas of things as he gains experience and is subjected to life events. It's called growth. Who amongst us has not held seemingly opposing beliefs at one time or another? Who lives their lives according to a fixed set of unshakable values and principles? Aren't most of us more fluid in our standards and judgements  as we move through life rather than set and rigid? Particularly if we style ourselves as open minded and tolerant of others? It's the differences,well as the similarities ,between us that account for our interest in  and attachment to another. Things like smoking, use of social media etc are a matter of different ways rather than any fundamental difference in life values. It is the core values and belief structures  that need to align for any relationship between two people to be lasting and meaningful not their " ways". All we know of either Alex or Alexa are some of their " ways" which are at most superficial indicators and at least temporary choices. They are not who they are as persons. More than likely , at a deeper and more fundamental level than is obvious to the rest of us ,Alex and Alexa  have found mutual commonality and attraction that has room for personal differences. If they run out of room, they will separate just as the rest of us do when a relationship is no longer mutually satisfying.
> 
> Alexa has lived in the public limelight longer than Alex has and is used to it and encourages it for obvious reasons. Alex is still getting used to it. If Tarzan is as successful as many of us hope it will be ,he will be catapulted to a whole new level of fame and will have to up his game to a whole new level of play. He will change and re- evaluate his priorities and his ways once again, So? Only people who stagnate and go nowhere remain the same. No one who is a true Alex fan should want that for him.







Zola24 said:


> Just whizzing by, and I wasn't gonna log-on at all, but I just wanted to say, "THIS!" Tku so much Maggie
> 
> Welcome redwingnut25
> 
> And I owe some hugs to Vamp and Mik  So good to see you &#9829;x



Hey, Zola.  Thanks for posting the Hidden pics. I plan on watching it this weekend.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am paying attention to the Alexa/Alex relationship, but not as much attention as I paid to the Alex/KB relationship. Probably because watching the KB relationship was much more entertaining, in a train wreck sort of way. This current relationship is, at least gossip wise, pretty darn boring (a few hypercritical 'fans' not withstanding). That's not a bad thing.
> *In terms of his personal life, I'm more interested in what books he might be reading. Or why he attended the opera a couple of weeks ago.
> Or professionally, what scripts he might be getting. Or he is giving that all up to become a roadie for Hot Chip or Tame Impala?*



Could we get you to interview him next time? That would be a better read than the same old, same old we usually get.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> Sorry for your loss. Hope the Irish boys were kind to you.



Well, I tried to be very quiet so no one would know.
They were actually cute in their enthusiasm but I think in Germany no one really cares because we're still riding our World Champion wave.


----------



## Kitkath70

Nice little article by GQ about Alex's style.

http://www.gq.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-style-essentials?mbid=social_facebook


Alexander Skarsgard Is Wearing 5 Things Every Man Should Own

By Megan Gustashaw19 hours ago
Some outfits take a minute to absorb and analyze while others inspire a standing ovation at first sight. Alexander Skarsgards off-duty look here is definitely in the latter camp. Its the kind of outfit that any guy would look fantastic in, no matter his age, size or height. Skarsgard might be a carved-out-of-marble beanpole with great hair, but thats literally just a coincidence. Any man would do well with these staples.

alexander-skarsgard-style.jpg
Getty Images
Luckily, everything in this look can be had for under $100or well above that if youre into the Japanese stuff. Here, a shopping list to bookmark, write on your hand, or print out and put in your wallet this instant. If you care about looking great, that is.

Classic Shades


We get that youre into round, wire-frame sunglasses but you need something less statement-making in your wardrobe as well. Wayfarer-style sunglasses flatter every face. If you dont do it for us, do it for mom.

Long-Sleeve T-Shirt

Long-sleeve T-shirts are wholly underappreciated in the menswear world. You should have at least three in your closet. Trust us, just like your trusty short-sleeve shirts, youll wear them constantly. Theyll even make you look a little buff.

Jean Jacket

A fitted denim jacket without too many bells and whistles will never steer you wrong. Wear it now, almost like a denim shirt, and later, under your topcoat. This is the cheapest jacket youll ever buy and itll work harder than any trench.

Black Jeans

They instantly make you feel like a rock god and, unlike blue jeans, the uniform wash makes them much easier to get right. Go for a slim fit thats also a bit baggy in the knees, like Skarsgard and every other stylish man in America.

White Sneakers

All-white sneakers are the modern guys footwear standard. You can wear them with jeans, joggers, suits and chinos and theyre surprisingly easy to clean. Well always be partial to Stan Smiths but there are plenty of options on the market that are basically the same thing.


----------



## redwingnut25

Thank you Zola!  The "limelight" is the same whether it is Sweden or international. Your still under a microscope. I really don't think one is less than the other. It's like saying a little pregnant. 



GO RED WINGS!!!


----------



## audiogirl

The limelight in Sweden is less definitely intrusive. Stellan has always been able to keep his family/personal life private. We don't respect privacy here in the states. Even the UK, with its long-standing tradition of tabloids, isn't as invasive as the paps are in the states.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Nice little article by GQ about Alex's style.
> 
> http://www.gq.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-style-essentials?mbid=social_facebook
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard Is Wearing 5 Things Every Man Should Own
> 
> By Megan Gustashaw19 hours ago
> Some outfits take a minute to absorb and analyze while others inspire a standing ovation at first sight. Alexander Skarsgards off-duty look here is definitely in the latter camp. Its the kind of outfit that any guy would look fantastic in, no matter his age, size or height. Skarsgard might be a carved-out-of-marble beanpole with great hair, but thats literally just a coincidence. Any man would do well with these staples.
> 
> alexander-skarsgard-style.jpg
> Getty Images
> Luckily, everything in this look can be had for under $100or well above that if youre into the Japanese stuff. Here, a shopping list to bookmark, write on your hand, or print out and put in your wallet this instant. If you care about looking great, that is.
> 
> Classic Shades
> 
> 
> We get that youre into round, wire-frame sunglasses but you need something less statement-making in your wardrobe as well. Wayfarer-style sunglasses flatter every face. If you dont do it for us, do it for mom.
> 
> Long-Sleeve T-Shirt
> 
> Long-sleeve T-shirts are wholly underappreciated in the menswear world. *You should have at least three in your closet.* Trust us, just like your trusty short-sleeve shirts, youll wear them constantly. Theyll even make you look a little buff.
> 
> Jean Jacket
> 
> A fitted denim jacket without too many bells and whistles will never steer you wrong. Wear it now, almost like a denim shirt, and later, under your topcoat. This is the cheapest jacket youll ever buy and itll work harder than any trench.
> 
> Black Jeans
> 
> They instantly make you feel like a rock god and, unlike blue jeans, the uniform wash makes them much easier to get right. Go for a slim fit thats also a bit baggy in the knees, like Skarsgard and every other stylish man in America.
> 
> White Sneakers
> 
> All-white sneakers are the modern guys footwear standard. You can wear them with jeans, joggers, suits and chinos and theyre surprisingly easy to clean. Well always be partial to Stan Smiths but there are plenty of options on the market that are basically the same thing.



Thanks!

Three in his closet, this is pretty much his closet, isn't it? About 4-5 tshirts, each, of his favorite colors of black, white, grey, and blue, with the occasional green thrown in. Plus about 5 pairs of jeans, and maybe 5 pairs of shoes/boots. Plus his 'dress up' clothes. And Hammarby stuff.

As for the difference in fame/scrutiny, while fame is fame, the reality is it is different from Sweden to England to the US and the rest of the world. After he became well known here Alex mentioned several time in his interviews the difference between fame in Sweden and fame in the US.  I do think he's adjusted somewhat to the personal scrutiny, but it'll be interesting to see how he reacts should Tarzan do well. Because if it does well he'll end up on an entirely different level of fame, much broader and intrusive than now. And now, while he's famous, he's not a household name.

Stellan is doing press for River, and mentions Alex's diet for Tarzan. It's not new info, he's mentioned it before, but it is a reminder to me that Alex really did literally work hard for this role.

"One of his brood is True Blood actor Alexander Skarsgard, who is  taking the starring role in David Yates' adaptation of Tarzan, due for  release next year.
"He was shooting Tarzan at the same time we  were doing River," Skarsgard senior divulges. "He was on such a strict  diet that he would only have small portions every three hours, and then  two in the days before he wrapped filming. He actually moved in with us,  because he knew he would get food!"
*DAD'S THE WORD*
As for fatherly counsel, Skarsgard reveals that his best bit of parenting advice is "never lie to them".
"Even  when they asked, 'Did you ever do drugs, Daddy?', I answered. In terms  of acting, I never encourage them or discourage them, but they never ask  me for advice in that field. They ask when it comes to cooking, because  they trust me more [on that topic]!" he adds with a laugh.
"The  good thing is that they have no illusions about what it is. They don't  think it's glamorous, they don't think it's special in a superficial  way, and they know it's hard labour," says Skarsgard.
"I think they've chosen the profession for the right reasons, as they also know that being well-known is not necessarily nice.""
- River starts on BBC One on Tuesday, October 13


http://www.westernmorningnews.co.uk...p-series-BBC/story-27931484-detail/story.html


----------



## BagBerry13

*Buckeye*,  Fares is in London. Just saw him at a concert.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *Buckeye*,  Fares is in London. Just saw him at a concert.



And you didn't _do_ anything?! No kidnapping him for me or anything? I am sad 

I wonder if he's back in London being a manny for Caroline Winberg's son. He did look fetching in that VS dressing gown!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> *Buckeye*,  Fares is in London. Just saw him at a concert.



Is he ok? Did you not jump on him and say, "Fares, I have to tell you, you have a magnificent nose, a face like a brooding marble statue, will you be mine?"  or something in that vein?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And you didn't _do_ anything?! No kidnapping him for me or anything? I am sad
> 
> I wonder if he's back in London being a manny for Caroline Winberg's son. He did look fetching in that VS dressing gown!



Well, he already left after an hour and I mean he was there to enjoy himself. But I have to say I had him taller in mind.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is he ok? Did you not jump on him and say, "Fares, I have to tell you, you have a magnificent nose, a face like a brooding marble statue, will you be mine?"  or something in that vein?



I could hardly restrain myself. And I was also busy with random guys coming up to me and high-fiving me. 
I have to say though he's quite handsome in real life.  I think it was the haircut.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, he already left after an hour and I mean he was there to enjoy himself. *But I have to say I had him taller in mind.
> *
> 
> 
> I could hardly restrain myself. *And I was also busy *with random guys coming up to me and high-fiving me.



He is supposed to be six foot oneish (or whatever that is in centimeters). But, if you'd gone up to him you've have gotten a better idea about his height. Just making a helpful suggestion for future reference, should you run into him again. 
And? What about your priorities?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He is supposed to be six foot oneish (or whatever that is in centimeters). But, if you'd gone up to him you've have gotten a better idea about his height. Just making a helpful suggestion for future reference, should you run into him again.
> And? What about your priorities?



I was basically next to him. He was standing beside me. He's supposedly 1,86m but I could've reached his shoulders. And he wasn't as tall as the Swedes in front of me.

Priorities, who needs them?!?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *I was basically next to him.* He was standing beside me. He's supposedly 1,86m but I could've reached his shoulders. And he wasn't as tall as the Swedes in front of me.
> 
> Priorities, who needs them?!?!




And yet, nothing. I'm worried about you. 
What concert was it?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And yet, nothing. I'm worried about you.
> What concert was it?



Well, last time I checked I was an adult. And adults don't jump each other in public. Or act like crazy fangirls.  I might or might not have sneakily recorded him though while also recording the performance.

Hoffmaestro, a Swedish band. Hence a lot of Swedes in attendance. Full report at Gustaf's thread.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, last time I checked I was an adult. *And adults don't jump each other in public. Or act like crazy fangirls. * I might or might not have sneakily recorded him though while also recording the performance.
> 
> *Hoffmaestro, a Swedish band*. Hence a lot of Swedes in attendance. Full report at Gustaf's thread.



What alternative universe do you live in?  Besides, you didn't have to jump on him, you could have 'accidentally' slipped and fallen on him. I'm sure he would have been a gentlemen and helped you up!

So, since you were there I'm presuming they're better than Hot Chip?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> What alternative universe do you live in?  Besides, you didn't have to jump on him, you could have 'accidentally' slipped and fallen on him. I'm sure he would have been a gentlemen and helped you up!
> 
> *So, since you were there I'm presuming they're better than Hot Chip? *



Erm, it's not taking a lot to be better than Hot Chip. But yes, they're a really great live band. They definitely worked the audience. Got a bit political in between songs and tried to play matchmaker.


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> Erm, it's not taking a lot to be better than Hot Chip. But yes, they're a really great live band. They definitely worked the audience. Got a bit political in between songs and tried to play matchmaker.



Sorry but how is this Alex related unless you want to bragg your music taste is better than someone's elses? I come here for Alex news, not for Fares nor for some Swedish hipster band. There's a thread for personal chat and OT on purseforum I believe.

Thanks for the news and pics Santress, Kitkath and Zola as always


----------



## audiogirl

I tend to agree with most of what you post, but not this time. Fares is always on topic here.


BTW, I noticed that my lousy typing slightly mangled my prior assessment of public scrutiny for celebs. To try again, comparing Sweden to the UK and the US: Sweden definitely has the least invasive scrutiny of the three.


----------



## GlamazonD

Maggiesview said:


> Here's a thought. Alex is ,like the rest of us,a growing developing ever evolving person who will change his opinions and ideas of things as he gains experience and is subjected to life events. It's called growth. Who amongst us has not held seemingly opposing beliefs at one time or another? Who lives their lives according to a fixed set of unshakable values and principles? Aren't most of us more fluid in our standards and judgements  as we move through life rather than set and rigid? Particularly if we style ourselves as open minded and tolerant of others? It's the differences,well as the similarities ,between us that account for our interest in  and attachment to another. Things like smoking, use of social media etc are a matter of different ways rather than any fundamental difference in life values. It is the core values and belief structures  that need to align for any relationship between two people to be lasting and meaningful not their " ways". All we know of either Alex or Alexa are some of their " ways" which are at most superficial indicators and at least temporary choices. They are not who they are as persons. More than likely , at a deeper and more fundamental level than is obvious to the rest of us ,Alex and Alexa  have found mutual commonality and attraction that has room for personal differences. If they run out of room, they will separate just as the rest of us do when a relationship is no longer mutually satisfying.
> 
> Alexa has lived in the public limelight longer than Alex has and is used to it and encourages it for obvious reasons. Alex is still getting used to it. If Tarzan is as successful as many of us hope it will be ,he will be catapulted to a whole new level of fame and will have to up his game to a whole new level of play. He will change and re- evaluate his priorities and his ways once again, So? Only people who stagnate and go nowhere remain the same. No one who is a true Alex fan should want that for him.



Welcome on the board Maggie  Great post and I couldn't agree more but you can't reason with a bunch of unreasonable people who have determined to hate every woman Alex is dating. If I was into conspiracy theories I'd believe that there's is a smear campaign against Alex launched by a "competing" actor or someone in his camp, assuming that this competitor is a man


----------



## GlamazonD

audiogirl said:


> I tend to agree with most of what you post, but not this time. Fares is always on topic here.
> 
> 
> BTW, I noticed that my lousy typing slightly mangled my prior assessment of public scrutiny for celebs. To try again, comparing Sweden to the UK and the US: Sweden definitely has the least invasive scrutiny of the three.



I have nothing against Fares but this is Alex thread. I was lectured and questoned when I posted Kate Bosworth picture to the thread a few weeks ago. If we "(or mods) "  allow one we should allow all and soon there will be more pics of members personal preferences than about Alex. Do we really want to be flooded by Bill Compton spam here, no offense Steve fans 

I also have serious music preferences. Should I look down my nose at everyone who don't agree that heavy metal rock is superior to any other music genre


----------



## audiogirl

Fares is Alex's popular friend. He is always of interest. KB is Alex's unpopular ex. She is seldom, if ever, of interest. The problem was your choice of topic.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

GlamazonD said:


> Sorry but how is this Alex related unless you want to bragg your music taste is better than someone's elses? I come here for Alex news, not for Fares nor for some Swedish hipster band. There's a thread for personal chat and OT on purseforum I believe.
> 
> Thanks for the news and pics Santress, Kitkath and Zola as always


Fares is Alex's friend who doesn't have a thread here on the forum. So he'll get discussed here. And Alex's taste in music, Hot Chip especially, has been a running joke in the fandom for years.
KB is an ex gf who's got her own thread. She'll get mentioned, but if we're comparing off topic subjects, Fares is probably the least off topic, and frankly more popular, of the two.
And we tend to go off-topic more when Alex's news is slow to non-existent.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for all pics and news. 
I think GlamazonD has chosen very well the thread.


----------



## GlamazonD

audiogirl said:


> Fares is Alex's popular friend. He is always of interest. KB is Alex's unpopular ex. She is seldom, if ever, of interest. The problem was your choice of topic.



Not everyone agrees, in the both cases. I think Fares should have his own thread. I understand that if he's with Alex there will be pictures of him too in here but everything else should be posted and talked on his own thread. I've seen the mods are very strict on personal chat and OT on the other threads. I am here for Alex, not to read personal things of someone's sick mommy (just a saying) and music reviews of purse members. I find that extremely annoying, sorry.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Fares is Alex's friend who doesn't have a thread here on the forum. So he'll get discussed here. *And Alex's taste in music, Hot Chip especially, has been a running joke in the fandom for years.*



Sorry, but in the which fandom? I've been an Alex fan for years but I think this is the only place I've seen that. Actually I feel a bit offended now b/c I kinda liked that band and this comes from a hard core metal head chick \m/ 

Of course Alex will become a lot more cooler in my books if it turns out that he is as passionate metal freak as I am. I read an old interview months ago where he said that he likes eighteen heavy metal bands. I wonder what those bands might be? I seriously hope not manowar, sabaton, winger, poison or europe 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> KB is an ex gf who's got her own thread. She'll get mentioned, but if we're comparing off topic subjects, Fares is probably the least off topic, and frankly more popular, of the two.
> *And we tend to go off-topic more when Alex's news is slow to non-existent.*



I'm starting sound a broken record here  but there really is a thread for personal chit chat and off topic. It's a "sticky" thread above the celebrity threads. I see the personal chat and OT just as a "bump" to keep Alex thread on the front page. Why it is so important to keep Alex threads on the front page all the time is a mystery to me? 



Henares said:


> Thank you very much for all pics and news.
> I think GlamazonD has chosen very well the thread.



Thank you


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's natural that for some posters who've been here a while, there's a familiarity which leads to the occasional off topic posts. Its usually only a few posts and then generally gets back on track.

This thread isn't the only one btw that it occurs in, it happens all over tPF. 

Fares is of interest as part of the Swedish posse Alex gets about in. You may not have seen posts on other sites but each site, gossip or not,  has it's own "flavour" for better or worse. 

Not really defending it but yeah...it happens.

I don't see a problem with differing views on music. Alex's taste (or lack thereof) has always been a source of chatter.


----------



## No1YouKnow

buckeyechicago said:


> what alternative universe do you live in?  *besides, you didn't have to jump on him, you could have 'accidentally' slipped and fallen on him.* i'm sure he would have been a gentlemen and helped you up!
> 
> So, since you were there i'm presuming they're better than hot chip?





lmao!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

GlamazonD said:


> Welcome on the board Maggie  Great post and I couldn't agree more but you can't reason with a bunch of unreasonable people who have determined to hate every woman Alex is dating.* If I was into conspiracy theories I'd believe that there's is a smear campaign against Alex launched by a "competing" actor or someone in his camp, assuming that this competitor is a man*





GlamazonD said:


> Not everyone agrees, in the both cases.* I think Fares should have his own thread.* I understand that if he's with Alex there will be pictures of him too in here but everything else should be posted and talked on his own thread. I've seen the mods are very strict on personal chat and OT on the other threads. I am here for Alex, not to read personal things of someone's sick mommy (just a saying) and music reviews of purse members. I find that extremely annoying, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry, but in the which fandom? I*'ve been an Alex fan for years but I think this is the only place I've seen that. Actually I feel a bit offended now b/c I kinda liked that band and this comes from a hard core metal head chick \m/
> 
> Of course Alex will become a lot more cooler in my books if it turns out that he is as passionate metal freak as I am. I read an old interview months ago where he said that he likes eighteen heavy metal bands. I wonder what those bands might be? I seriously hope not manowar, sabaton, winger, poison or europe
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting sound a broken record here  but there really is a thread for personal chit chat and off topic. It's a "sticky" thread above the celebrity threads. I see the personal chat and OT just as a "bump" to keep Alex thread on the front page. Why it is so important to keep Alex threads on the front page all the time is a mystery to me?
> Thank you



Sadly, this type of behavior is quite common in any fandom, whether it be entertainment, politics, etc. There's always going to be a (hopefully) small number of people who are, shall we say, not quite right in the head. It's always been there, it's just easier now to make that public.

Should Fares have his own thread? Maybe, but he doesn't generate a lot of news either. And we usually don't discuss him unless it is in connection with Alex.
Bag knows there are Fares fans here, and so instead of PMing everyone she might remember is a Fares fan she made a quick comment. And we had some fun with it.

And yes, his taste in music has been the topic in the fandom for years. I mock Hot Chip, but I do pay attention to the new stuff he's listening too because some it really isn't that bad.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I think it's natural that for some posters who've been here a while, there's a familiarity which leads to the occasional off topic posts. Its usually only a few posts and then generally gets back on track.*
> 
> *This thread isn't the only one btw that it occurs in, it happens all over tPF. *
> 
> Fares is of interest as part of the Swedish posse Alex gets about in. You may not have seen posts on other sites but each site, gossip or not,  has it's own "flavour" for better or worse.
> 
> Not really defending it but yeah...it happens.
> 
> I don't see a problem with differing views on music. Alex's taste (or lack thereof) has always been a source of chatter.




It does happen here, and on other threads as well. We're aware when when we're off topic, and do try and keep it under control. And if we don't, the mods step in.


----------



## merita

I didn't mind  the post about Fares, at all.  And I enjoy poking fun at Alex's taste in music. Alex seems to have a pretty good sense of humor.


----------



## audiogirl

I have no opinion about his music, but I'm quite fond of Fares.


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from today (October 12, 2015, New York):

Not looking my best post gym but it's not every day you talk to Eric Northman on the street #true blood #vampires sorry I smelled bad Alexander skarsgard.

-*hamburgerslayer* instagram


----------



## giatona

He's too cute!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Fan pic from today (October 12, 2015, New York):
> 
> &#8220;Not looking my best post gym but it's not every day you talk to Eric Northman on the street #true blood #vampires sorry I smelled bad Alexander skarsgard.&#8221;
> 
> -hamburgerslayer instagram



Tku for the fan photo  my Soderkis bae looks so good 

I also lv this edit 









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.don&#8217;t look at me like that. Yes I know your &#8220;eyes are up here&#8221;, but something else is &#8220;right down there&#8221; and it&#8217;s pointed right at me.
> 
> cbla tags: #...if it makes you feel any better you're welcome to stare at my boobs., #Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## Zola24

> theonewiththevows:
> 
> The Evolution of: Alexander Skarsgård



I'll have 5, 9, and 13  Tku


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

2014 looks like 2011, WMK filming. So whomever took the time to do this will have to do more 'research' to make another one!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I do think too 2014's photo is from the WMK period.


----------



## sally.m

Zola24 said:


> I'll have 5, 9, and 13  Tku



Ill take them all!!!!


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> 2014 looks like 2011, WMK filming. So whomever took the time to do this will have to do more 'research' to make another one!





ScandiGirl83 said:


> I do think too 2014's photo is from the WMK period.



Haha! Oops, you are quite right - I was too busy choosing 
Eta: To be fair to theonewiththevows she/he does make a lot of them, and they are all very good 




sally.m said:


> Ill take them all!!!!



Hi Sally  That's not allowed  we have to have something to 'agree to disagree' about :giggles:


----------



## sally.m

OK, 2013 is my favourite. I think......

Maybe i will stare at them for a few more minutes... He He!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Mine is 2012.


----------



## Zola24

sally.m said:


> OK, 2013 is my favourite. I think......
> 
> Maybe i will stare at them for a few more minutes... He He!



Yes, I also think '13 is my fave - just!  if only for what he's wearing  Take your time 













mycelebrityfantasy





ScandiGirl83 said:


> Mine is 2012.



I like '12 too, but it's about 7th on my list  not that I've spent that long thinking about it :giggles:


----------



## Santress

Fan photo shared on twitter today (October 14, 2015):

I'd have preferred a bloody bite but this is better than nothing right?

-*quitituits* twitter 

https://twitter.com/quitituits/status/654280259936854016


----------



## sally.m

Zola24 said:


> Yes, I also think '13 is my fave - just!  if only for what he's wearing  Take your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mycelebrityfantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like '12 too, but it's about 7th on my list  not that I've spent that long thinking about it :giggles:



Stop it,I feel all flushed!!


----------



## Zola24

sally.m said:


> Stop it,I feel all flushed!!



:giggles: Sure sign you're becoming an Askars addict


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for pic! He look rested and nice to see him smile. 

And I pic 9, 13 and 14 as my fave pics.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress for pic! He look rested and nice to see him smile.
> 
> And I pic 9, 13 and 14 as my fave pics.



Good choices 

-----------

Uh-oh!  



> seriously-obsessed:
> 
> hollywoodreporter.com
> Warner Bros. Faces 'Tarzan' Trouble as Director Is Double-Booked - Hollywood Reporter http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/warner-bros-faces-tarzan-trouble-831921



Just when I was feeling so good about Tarzan too :rain: 
Eta: Let's hope the hollywoodreporter is being dramatic :wondering @*BuckeyeChicago*, you know about such things - help!


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much!!!!!!! 
I'm sad for the Tarzan' news!!!! 
Do you know something about new projets? I'm crying, it is not a question... Snif.
Zola, I love all the pics. 
Santress, thanks for the fan photo. He is.....


----------



## giatona

He looks really good in that fan pic! Thank you Santress!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A $180 million dollar film is potentially being "discarded"? Fantastic Beasts has more chance to be a mega hit but that is seriously bad planning on both Yates and the studio's part.

Lets hope they get a good team on board to finish the film.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A $180 million dollar film is potentially being "discarded"? Fantastic Beasts has more chance to be a mega hit but that is seriously bad planning on both Yates and the studio's part.
> 
> Lets hope they get a good team on board to finish the film.



Hey I don't want to be Negative Nancy again but that is what I was implying when WB rolled out the first promotion for Suicide Squad and King Arthur. Both films were finished this year and had already either a trailer or huge magazine spread. Tarzan's principal photography was finished last year and you haven't heard anything yet. They seem more convinced of those movies (and quicker at finishing those) than of Tarzan. For me, that tells a lot. But hey what do I know.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Good choices
> 
> -----------
> 
> Uh-oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I was feeling so good about Tarzan too :rain:
> *Eta: Let's hope the hollywoodreporter is being dramatic :wondering @BuckeyeChicago, you know about such things - help!*



"But one source involved with the project is concerned that _Tarzan_, with a budget of around $180 million"

So suddenly the budget went from 90-100 million to 180 without having been mentioned previously? Hmmm. One of the primary reasons for the delay was to find was to get the budget down to that level. And they were finished filming on time and don't seem to have done anything above and beyond the normal reshoots.

"sources say early test screenings of _Tarzan_, an adventure starring *Alexander Skarsgard* of HBO's _True Blood _as the vine-swinger and *Margot Robbie* as Jane, did not go well."

The only screenings that I'm aware of were back in April, and about the only thing we've heard is that the Chicago screening was halted because of a power outage. And the commenter on IMBD.

"And a high-level executive at another studio expresses doubt about the viability of the _Tarzan_  property and casting a relative unknown, Skarsgard, as the lead,  saying, "You shouldn't make that movie without an actor you're dying to  see in the part."

Is this executive aware that Alex was Yate's choice and he stayed with the choice for the year they had to wait for it to get greenlit?

I can't help but wonder if some of this is piling on WB, who after American Sniper has had a pretty crappy year. Especially with the flop that is Pan.

I'm not saying WB isn't worried about Tarzan, at this point it's probably worried about everything on their schedule for the next year to two years. But this article just seems off to me.


----------



## Maggiesview

BagBerry13 said:


> Hey I don't want to be Negative Nancy again but that is what I was implying when WB rolled out the first promotion for Suicide Squad and King Arthur. Both films were finished this year and had already either a trailer or huge magazine spread. Tarzan's principal photography was finished last year and you haven't heard anything yet. They seem more convinced of those movies (and quicker at finishing those) than of Tarzan. For me, that tells a lot. But hey what do I know.


I don't know enough about the workings of the big studios to even make an educated guess about why we don't have any promo for Tarzan yet but I am suspicious that these rumors about the film being in trouble comming on the heels  of the news of the Pan debacle ,which follows the  news of the Man from Uncle flop. It seems to me that reporters are just digging around in WB's upcoming film schedule to root out some kind of disastrous portents rather than having any actual knowledge. Yates started filmin on Beasts  in August, yet there was no reading of goat entrails at that time fortelling doom for Tarzan as a result. Even before August ,they knew that Yates was in pre-production for Beasts but hadn't finished Tarzan yet. So, where was the sounding of the death knell for Tarzan? Nowhere that's where. Not until Pan failed, after the MFU flop, did the naysaying doomsters start examining their tea leaves and entrails looking for portents of doom and gloom. Tarzan was prescreened last spring and they said not a word about it having a poor screening. That's more than likely because they didn't know and still don't.  But bad news sells and good news doesn't. So, what better to add to the spice of Pan's failure but to start casting doomsday predictions about Tarzan and aspersions about Skarsgard being an unknown, as if a big budget film with a relatively unknown lead automatically spells disaster. It doesn't. Chris Pratt,Chris Hemsworth,Chris Evans et al.were all relatively unknown yet were cast in big budget tent pole films. It doesn't mean a thing that Skarsgard is relatively unknown.

 I think Tarzan may be getting only partial attention from Yates while Beasts is filming but when it wraps,Yates will no doubt turn his full attention to Tarzan ,which  in the meantime can move along just fine in the hands of an assistant director and competent crew with overseerrership from Yates on weekends.

Meanwhile,I don't think we should be spooked by the rumor mongering press that just wants to make drama over the dual flops of TMFU and Pan. We shouldn't that forget that Yates fought to have Tarzan green lit and kept pushing for it even after it was rejected the first time for budgeting reasons. He really wanted to make this film and do it with Alex as the titilar lead. It don't think he would have agreed to Beasts unless he thought he could do justice to both films. The press likes to pretend that everything depends on just a few people in the film making process but the crews on these films are huge and there are many highly talented competent people involved in all stages of the film making process,including post production. As long as there is a clear plan and clear direction they should be able to follow it. 

IMO, TMFU and Pan failed in the concept/ script stage. After that,they just went from bad to worse. Having know stars in TMFU didn't save it and Jackman's involvement couldn't save Pan. It wasn't about them. Nor was it about poor inexperienced directors or directors who had divided attention. Sometimes,I am convinced that Hollywood and that includes the press doesn't know what makes one movie a super hit and another a flop. They just poke around saying this that and the other to account for success or the lack of it. That's what they are doing now as they try to churn up some kind of " trouble" with Tarzan, as if any of them had a clue.


----------



## RedTopsy

Maggiesview said:


> I don't know enough about the workings of the big studios to even make an educated guess about why we don't have any promo for Tarzan yet but I am suspicious that these rumors about the film being in trouble comming on the heels  of the news of the Pan debacle ,which follows the  news of the Man from Uncle flop........






I also can´t help but wonder when reading this quote from the article in Hollywood Reporter: "And a high-level executive *at another studio* expresses doubt......"
It sounds like a way to try to undermine and kill the buzz about a upcoming film that is a competitor for the cinema audience.  

Anyway, it will be interesting to see what happens to the Tarzanfilm 
and I keep my hopes up for a great outcome.


----------



## RedTopsy

Zola24 said:


> I'll have 5, 9, and 13  Tku



Great photos Zola.  
but very hard to pick the photo I prefere, maybe 2005, 2010 and 2014. 



Santress said:


> Fan photo shared on twitter today (October 14, 2015):
> 
> &#8220;I'd have preferred a bloody bite but this is better than nothing right?&#8221;
> 
> -*quitituits* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/quitituits/status/654280259936854016



Thank you Santress. Great photo of Alex. He seems relaxed and happy.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you very much!!!!!!!
> I'm sad for the Tarzan' news!!!!
> Do you know something about new projets? I'm crying, it is not a question... Snif.
> Zola, I love all the pics.
> Santress, thanks for the fan photo. He is.....



Gracias!  I'm crying too  but hey Alex always seems to manage to surprise us 
Also I feel much better about Tarzan again after reading Buckeye's and Maggie's posts below 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> "But one source involved with the project is concerned that _Tarzan_, with a budget of around $180 million"
> 
> So suddenly the budget went from 90-100 million to 180 without having been mentioned previously? *Hmmm*. One of the primary reasons for the delay was to find was to get the budget down to that level. And *they were finished filming on time and don't seem to have done anything above and beyond the normal reshoots*.
> 
> "sources say early test screenings of _Tarzan_, an adventure starring Alexander Skarsgard of HBO's _True Blood _as the vine-swinger and Margot Robbie as Jane, did not go well."
> 
> The only screenings that I'm aware of were back in April, and about the only thing we've heard is that the Chicago screening was halted because of a power outage. And the commenter on IMBD.
> 
> "And a high-level executive at another studio expresses doubt about the viability of the _Tarzan_  property and casting a relative unknown, Skarsgard, as the lead,  saying, "You shouldn't make that movie without an actor you're dying to  see in the part."
> 
> Is this executive aware that *Alex was Yate's choice and he stayed the choice for the year they had to wait for it to get greenlit?*
> 
> I can't help but wonder *if some of this is piling on WB*, who after American Sniper has had a pretty crappy year. Especially with the flop that is Pan.
> 
> *I'm not saying WB isn't worried about Tarzan, at this point it's probably worried about everything on their schedule for the next year to two years. But this article just seems off to me*.





Maggiesview said:


> I don't know enough about the workings of the big studios to even make an educated guess about why we don't have any promo for Tarzan yet but *I am suspicious that these rumors about the film being in trouble* *comming on the heels  of the news of the Pan debacle ,which follows the  news of the Man from Uncle flop. It seems to me that reporters are just digging around in WB's upcoming film schedule to root out some kind of disastrous portents rather than having any actual knowledge*. Yates started filmin on Beasts  in August, yet there was no reading of goat entrails at that time fortelling doom for Tarzan as a result. Even before August ,they knew that Yates was in pre-production for Beasts but hadn't finished Tarzan yet. So, where was the sounding of the death knell for Tarzan? Nowhere that's where. Not until Pan failed, after the MFU flop, did the naysaying doomsters start examining their tea leaves and entrails looking for portents of doom and gloom. *Tarzan was prescreened last spring and they said not a word about it having a poor screening*. That's more than likely because they didn't know and still don't.  But bad news sells and good news doesn't. So, what better to add to the spice of Pan's failure but to start casting doomsday predictions about Tarzan and aspersions about Skarsgard being an unknown, as if a big budget film with a relatively unknown lead automatically spells disaster. It doesn't. Chris Pratt,Chris Hemsworth,Chris Evans et al.were all relatively unknown yet were cast in big budget tent pole films. *It doesn't mean a thing that Skarsgard is relatively unknown*.
> 
> I think Tarzan may be getting only partial attention from Yates while Beasts is filming but *when it wraps,Yates will no doubt turn his full attention to Tarzan ,which  in the meantime can move along just fine in the hands of an assistant director and competent crew with overseerrership from Yates on weekend**s*.
> 
> Meanwhile,I don't think we should be spooked by the rumor mongering press that just wants to make drama over the dual flops of TMFU and Pan. We shouldn't that forget that Yates fought to have Tarzan green lit and kept pushing for it even after it was rejected the first time for budgeting reasons. He really wanted to make this film and do it with Alex as the titilar lead. It don't think he would have agreed to Beasts unless he thought he could do justice to both films. The press likes to pretend that everything depends on just a few people in the film making process but the crews on these films are huge and there are many highly talented competent people involved in all stages of the film making process,including post production. *As long as there is a clear plan and clear direction they should be able to follow it*.
> 
> IMO, TMFU and Pan failed in the concept/ script stage. After that,they just went from bad to worse. Having know stars in TMFU didn't save it and Jackman's involvement couldn't save Pan. It wasn't about them. Nor was it about poor inexperienced directors or directors who had divided attention. Sometimes,I am convinced that Hollywood and that includes the press doesn't know what makes one movie a super hit and another a flop. They just *poke around saying this that and the other to account for success or the lack of it*. That's what they are doing now as they try to churn up some kind of " trouble" with Tarzan, as if any of them had a clue.



Tku so much, you have made me feel so much happier  I also wondered if it was perhaps the hollywoodreporter having something 'in print' so should Tarzan 'fail', they can then say, "As we predicted back in Oct '15"..... and of course if Tarzan looks to be doing well this article will never be mentioned again 

As I've said before, I'm not into the Tarzan genre at all, and normally there is very little that would make me want to see a Tarzan movie, although obviously, as we are all AS fans we are very excited  and sometimes it's very difficult to judge how the 'average' theatre go-er will feel, so tku again - optimism restored 


Eta: @*RedTopsy* Yay! '05 blond edgy Skars - I thought I might be the only one  I also agree with your Tarzan comment too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> *I also can´t help but wonder when reading this quote from the article in Hollywood Reporter: "And a high-level executive at another studio expresses doubt......"*
> It sounds like a way to try to undermine and kill the buzz about a upcoming film that is a competitor for the cinema audience.
> 
> Anyway, it will be interesting to see what happens to the Tarzanfilm
> and I keep my hopes up for a great outcome.



There are a lot of 'weasel words'* in that article, and that's one that struck me. Everyone's anonymous except the Wall Street analyst. Everyone else is just 'source/s', the only high level source is from another studio, perhaps Disney/Buena Vista, which is Marvel? The other sources could just as well be some random office assistant. 
And for them, what does 'high level' mean? Upper level management? The head of accounting? 
The 'screenings did not go well' could mean that it wasn't received well, or that the power went out at the first one. 

In more immediate concerns, when are we going to see the Funny or Die short? And the really important, and off topic, concern, who will the Cubs play in the National League Championship Series, and will we actually make it to the World Series for the first time since 1945?


*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word


----------



## Zola24

^ Haha yes, sources and other weaselly words can mean absolutely anything 

The FoD vid? I'm wearing my fingers down drumming them impatiently 

Congrats to the Cubs too  The internet will explode if they actually win the World Series  To say nothing of all the Back to the Future links, lol.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There are a lot of 'weasel words'* in that article, and that's one that struck me. Everyone's anonymous except the Wall Street analyst. Everyone else is just 'source/s', the only high level source is from another studio, perhaps Disney/Buena Vista, which is Marvel? The other sources could just as well be some random office assistant.
> And for them, what does 'high level' mean? Upper level management? The head of accounting?
> The 'screenings did not go well' could mean that it wasn't received well, or that the power went out at the first one.
> 
> In more immediate concerns, when are we going to see the Funny or Die short? *And the really important, and off topic, concern, who will the Cubs play in the National League Championship Series, and will we actually make it to the World Series for the first time since 1945?*
> 
> 
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word



Could you please stay on topic? Don't you know that people come here to read about Alex? And only Alex! So please don't clutter the thread with your off topics about sports, Alex's friends, your music taste or anything other that has not exactly to do with Alex. I mean seriously!


----------



## Zola24

^


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Could you please stay on topic? Don't you know that people come here to read about Alex? And only Alex! So please don't clutter the thread with your off topics about sports, Alex's friends, your music taste or anything other that has not exactly to do with Alex. I mean seriously!




Hah!
Does Stellan count as off topic? Because if you have Netflix you'll be able to watch River:

Netflix has acquired exclusive international streaming rights to BBCs _River_, a six-part thriller crime series from Endemol Shine International and Kudos written and created by Emmy-winning _The Hour_ scribe Abi Morgan. Starring Stellan Skarsgård (_The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_), _River_  will premiere October 13 on BBC One in the UK. All six episodes will be  available on Netflix starting November 18 in the U.S., Canada,  Australia, New Zealand, France, DACH, Benelux and the Nordics.


http://deadline.com/2015/10/netflix-bbc-river-stellan-skarsgard-abi-morgan-1201577912/


Alex needs to stop wandering the streets of NYC and get a job!


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah!
> Does Stellan count as off topic? Because if you have Netflix you'll be able to watch River:
> 
> Netflix has acquired exclusive international streaming rights to BBCs _River_, a six-part thriller crime series from Endemol Shine International and Kudos written and created by Emmy-winning _The Hour_ scribe Abi Morgan. Starring Stellan Skarsgård (_The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_), _River_  will premiere October 13 on BBC One in the UK. All six episodes will be  available on Netflix starting November 18 in the U.S., Canada,  Australia, New Zealand, France, DACH, Benelux and the Nordics.
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/netflix-bbc-river-stellan-skarsgard-abi-morgan-1201577912/
> 
> 
> Alex needs to stop wandering the streets of NYC and get a job!



Clearly, Stellan is off topic. He can have his own thread.

I don't have Netflix here but BBC iPlayer. I know what I'm gonna do tomorrow.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I have to say it, I'm worried about this Tarzan development. Alex hasn't so much been whispered about for other roles (though I know that can turn on a dime) going into 2016 as far I've seen.

The news I've seen regarding him on sites like Deadline and Variety are all relating to _Diary _, _WoE_ and _Tarzan. _

I hope he's putting the feelers out.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have to say it, I'm worried about this Tarzan development. Alex hasn't so much been whispered about for other roles (though I know that can turn on a dime) going into 2016 as far I've seen.
> 
> The news I've seen regarding him on sites like Deadline and Variety are all relating to _Diary _, _WoE_ and _Tarzan. _
> 
> I hope he's putting the feelers out.




The problem for WB regarding Tarzan is that since they haven't done any promotion, not  even stills, this may be the first that some people are aware that there's even a Tarzan movie. And this story is being picked up, so right now the story is 'Tarzan and WB are in trouble.'

Though right now I'm less worried about Tarzan, which is still some 9 months away, than with the no new roles since May. Here I was hoping that without TB to tie him down he'd be working a little more often. Perhaps all the roles he's being offered are some version of Tarzan or Monroe, which would be boring for him.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm not worrying about Tarzan or Alex.  That article seemed more like gossip than anything substantial.
The little that has come out about the screening has been pretty positive.  So I'm not putting too much stock into what was written.  As for Alex, I think he probably has a few things in the fire.  We don't seem to find out until he's actively doing them or they're done. The Calvin Klein collection film and the Funny or Die shoot being examples of that.  He is really well connected.  The list of the famous friends he has is impressive and I'm sure there is some collaborating going on.  One thing that I have noticed is that he isn't thinning down like he usually does. He's kept his muscle mass which is making me wonder if there isn't something already in the works. Maybe another Tarzan movie lined up. I'm sure they signed him to a multiple film deal. I think he has a lot of F you money so he doesn't find it necessary to work unless he finds it challenging or he thinks it would be good for his career.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

True KitKath, but even given all that, Alex isn't an island - it's a little uncommon for any actor, not to see his name mentioned even in passing for roles, even given his MO for announcements right on the verge of filming a role.

I don't think another Tarzan movie is on the cards yet. He may be contracted to do one, if the first is a success but it won't get greenlit until then IMO.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hah!
> Does Stellan count as off topic? Because if you have Netflix you'll be able to watch River:
> 
> Netflix has acquired exclusive international streaming rights to BBCs _River_, a six-part thriller crime series from Endemol Shine International and Kudos written and created by Emmy-winning _The Hour_ scribe Abi Morgan. Starring Stellan Skarsgård (_The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_), _River_  will premiere October 13 on BBC One in the UK. All six episodes will be  available on Netflix starting November 18 in the U.S., Canada,  Australia, New Zealand, France, DACH, Benelux and the Nordics.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/netflix-bbc-river-stellan-skarsgard-abi-morgan-1201577912/



I liked the first episode. It was quite good. It just reminds me a bit of the _Ghost Whisperer_.  In a more intellectual (they quoted Shakespeare), dramatic but sometimes funny (Stellan does karaoke to Tina Charles, doing a foot chase of a suspect) way.
Stellan's character is basically me when I'm old. Vinyls on the wall of a nice flat, a cat and loves reading.  Excluding seeing dead people, of course.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from Alex's August 5, 2015 photo shoot for *BuzzFeed* that was shared on twitter and tumblr today (October 15, 2015) by photographer *Jon Premosch*.

"TBT to when Alexander Skarsgard was having fun during the shoot 4 BuzzFeed."

Source:  https://twitter.com/JonPremosch/status/654779882644221952

He also has it up on his tumblr here:

http://premosch.com/post/131244563648/tbt-to-when-alexander-skarsgard-was-having-fun


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well.....this isn't good. The news on Tarzan is picking up traction.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...rector-is-double-booked-on-another-film/40923

And as much as I've put shade on her previously....this post isn't far off target IMHO.


----------



## Kitkath70

Well let's hope WB starts with some push back soon and maybe, just maybe we get a trailer or photos.  Remember the saying that there is no such thing as bad publicity.  WB has all the IMAX theaters reserved for Tarzan over the 4th of July weekend.  A few other movies actually moved their dates because of this. This is starting to sound like sour grapes.  Does anyone honestly think someone of Yates reputation would half *** a major project for a studio?  Primary shooting finished 10 months ago.  I would assume most of the CGI and edits are done by now too.  What's left are probably final edits and any final tinkering with voice overs, music etc.

I think this was also Jerry Weintraub's last project before he died.  I would suspect that he had a very seasoned team that worked with him.  Just because he died, doesn't mean that they are not still working on the film.  It'll be interesting to see what shakes out in the next few weeks.  We might even hear something from David Yates since his abilities are being called into question.  If you look at the producers, cast and director on this film, I can see why Alex would want to do it.   I still have high hopes for it doing well and being a good movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

Kitkath70 said:


> Well let's hope WB starts with some push back soon and maybe, just maybe we get a trailer or photos.  Remember the saying that there is no such thing as bad publicity.  *WB has all the IMAX theaters reserved for Tarzan over the 4th of July weekend.  A few other movies actually moved their dates because of this*. This is starting to sound like sour grapes.  Does anyone honestly think someone of Yates reputation would half *** a major project for a studio?  Primary shooting finished 10 months ago.  I would assume most of the CGI and edits are done by now too.  What's left are probably final edits and any final tinkering with voice overs, music etc.



This is interesting. Why should WB reserve all the IMAX theaters for Tarzan if they had doubts about the film?  It doesn´t make sense.
This article from THR more and more seems to be an attempt to set a Tarzan negative narrative out in the media.

And a little more Tarzaninfo from one of the actors:

Article from Cinemablend and a short video with Christoph Waltz
were he talks about the Tarzanfilm. 



> _"Its just a different story. It doesnt modernize it, it doesnt reinterpret it. There are aspects that are modern in as much it is modernized dramatic aspects, and story aspects. Its slightly politicized; I mean, you know, the social context and historical. Actually you know there are  its anchored in historical facts. So theres a difference already. Other than that, I havent seen the movie". _



Link: http://www.cinemablend.com/new/How-Tarzan-Remake-Differ-From-Previous-Tarzan-Films-88337.html


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Red.

New pics of Alex and Alexa out and about yesterday (October 15, 2015, NYC).


> The 39-year-old actor and the 31-year-old fashionista were last spotted out and about together back in July.
> 
> Alexanders upcoming movie Tarzan is in an interesting situation as its director David Yates has moved on to begin work on J.K. Rowlings Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them despite extensive work still needed on the other film.
> 
> While its somewhat unusual, we are extremely comfortable with the production timelines, which were set in advance, and have total confidence in the skill of David Yates  who is a four-time Harry Potter director  to deliver both of these pictures, a Warner Bros. exec told THR.


Source:  *Just Jared*


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well.....this isn't good. The news on Tarzan is picking up traction.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexand...rector-is-double-booked-on-another-film/40923
> 
> And as much as I've put shade on her previously....this post isn't far off target IMHO.



Saw this yesterday as well - it's actually her friend Sarah who is her movie/Hollywood writer, who doesn't usually write much about Alex/have a Bos axe to grind, and there are definitely some question marks in there.  Hopefully to be resolved because you wouldn't think David Yates would want to put a dog out there, this would have visibility.

Thanks for the new pics Santress - I was in NYC this week, and it was kind of colder yesterday - but god bless Skars and his inner heater.  Love that Alexa is wearing basically a winter coat and he has a t-shirt on.


----------



## skarsbabe

He's with a smoker, and this makes me sad


----------



## Santress

^yw. I hope she gives up smoking too.

HQs from yesterday (October 15, 2015, NYC).

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

New promo pic of Alex in *Hidden* that was shared today (October 16, 2015) on Facebook:

Make your Friday night a scary one with #Alexander Skarsgard in #Hidden Movie. http://******/OwnHidden.

Source: *WBHidden* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/WBHidden/p...445181029426/1639084562998821/?type=3&theater


----------



## ParisDallas

Is that a new watch?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> He's with a smoker, and this makes me sad



Fares is a smoker, and Bill is as well, I think.

I wish they'd all quit. 



ParisDallas said:


> Is that a new watch?



It looks like it.


As for the Lainey/Sarah piece, there's literally nothing new in that, it's just regurgitation without analysis or context, or regarding pre-production 'troubles' accuracy or context. They're all just circle jerking around the HR article now.

Surely there must be some movie writer who wants to do a little more in depth look to see if there's any truth to any of this?

ETA: If I'm reading this schedule correctly, Hammarby has two home games left this season. I do believe that Alex hasn't been to a game yet this season. Since he's supposed to be in Belgium on the 20th, couldn't he find time to get one game in this season? I miss FanboySkars.

http://us.soccerway.com/teams/sweden/hammarby/2147/


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Fares is a smoker, and Bill is as well, I think.
> 
> I wish they'd all quit.
> 
> It looks like it.
> 
> *As for the Lainey/Sarah piece, there's literally nothing new in that, it's just regurgitation without analysis or context, or regarding pre-production 'troubles' accuracy or context. They're all just circle jerking around the HR article now.*
> 
> Surely there must be some movie writer who wants to do a little more in depth look to see if there's any truth to any of this?
> 
> ETA: If I'm reading this schedule correctly, Hammarby has two home games left this season. I do believe that Alex hasn't been to a game yet this season. Since he's supposed to be in Belgium on the 20th, couldn't he find time to get one game in this season? I miss FanboySkars.
> 
> http://us.soccerway.com/teams/sweden/hammarby/2147/



Oh frick, I'm putting my worry-hat on again! As to be expected really, Celebitchy http://www.celebitchy.com/452195/is...rzan_a_bloated_disaster_just_waiting_to_flop/ has picked up on that HR article too, and unfortunately she's not the only one, grr! Tarzan seems to be getting dissed all over the place now, even most of the 'comments' are antagonistic too. I realise WB is in lose-lose situation but right now would be a good time to release a press release, and perhaps a photo or two, (and I just don't mean of Alex/Tarzan either, anything really just to get some positivity going again).

I also checked out the johncarterfiles as I know he is a huge 'Tarzan' fan, who was coming round to the idea that Alex could be very good in the role, to see what he had to say, and I like his idea of commenting postively on the sites http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2015/...to-go-to-these-negative-articles-and-comment/

And just in case you are interested this is how jcf re-acted to the HR post http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2015/10/uh-oh-here-it-comes-the-tarzan-negativity-narrative-has-begun/

Hey, and tku @*redwingnut25* I saw your positive comment on one of the sites


----------



## audiogirl

Non-smokers usually have friends and relatives who smoke. Every so often, they might tell the smoker about their preference. But there's not much they can do about it. I guess Alex's crime is being tolerant of the flaws in others.

I think WB needs to respond to the rumors. But I don't think the movie is in trouble. There were zero reports of problems during shooting. And they finished shooting on schedule. I also don't think the movie has a lot left undone, a year after primary photography ended. There were some reshoots earlier this year, but nothing recent. So Yates doesn't need to be devoting all his time to a movie just being tweaked. 

I think that $180M number came out of someone's butt. They had to cut the budget significantly to get greenlit, and Yates is known for running a tight ship. WB needs to correct that number if nothing else.

This sounds like sour grapes and an attempt to develop a negative narrative about a competitor. Disney's John Carter flopped. They're hoping another Burrough's hero from a competitor also fails.

I think we'll see promos during Star Wars. Perhaps WB figures that the focus will soon shift to some other equally bogus rumor about some other production. And it will. You don't blockade all the IMAX screens if you don't have faith in the production.


----------



## Zola24

audiogirl said:


> Non-smokers usually have friends and relatives who smoke. Every so often, they might tell the smoker about their prefence. But there's not much they can do about it. I guess Alex's crime is being *tolerant* of the flaws in others.
> 
> *I think WB needs to respond to the rumors. But I don't think the movie is in trouble.* There were zero reports of problems during shooting. And they finished shooting on schedule. I also don't think the movie has a lot left undone, a year after primary photography ended. There were some reshoots earlier this year, but nothing recent. So Yates doesn't need to be devoting all his time to a movie just being tweaked.
> 
> I think that $180M number came out of someone's butt. They had to cut the movie significantly to get greenlit, and Yates is known for running a tight ship. WB needs to correct that number if nothing else.
> 
> This sounds like sour grapes and an attempt to develop a negative narrative about a competitor. Disney's John Carter flopped. They're hoping another Burrough's hero from a competitor also fails.
> 
> I think we'll see promos during Star Wars. Perhaps WB figures that the focus will soon shift to some other equally bogus rumor about some other production. And it will. You don't blockade all the IMAX screens if you don't have faith in the production.



Hah yes, life is a series of compromises 

I don't think Tarzan is in trouble either, but this unsubstantiated article seems to be gaining more traction and that does bother me as the 'average' person may only really be aware of this movie now. I would also lv WB to respond to the rumours too but to do so can be dangerous as the wording has to be exactly right to kill them stone dead. Their first press release, and trailer better be spot on


----------



## GlamazonD

​


BagBerry13 said:


> Could you please stay on topic? Don't you know that people come here to read about Alex? And only Alex! So please don't clutter the thread with your off topics about sports, Alex's friends, your music taste or anything other that has not exactly to do with Alex. I mean seriously!



If that "sarcasm" or an attempt of it was aimed to me who childishly thought that THE Alexander Skarsgård thread is about Alexander Skarsgård and not a knitting club for the regular tpf members, I apologize for being that naive and try to be more patient and maybe more off topic as well in future 

And to keep this thread OT but slightly Alex related, my friend just saw "Still Alice" and was actually impressed by Kate Bosworth's performance in it but of course she's way too cool to read gossip bloggers (lainey) and gossip boards so she hadn't any biases nor prejudices against the certain actress


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have to say it, I'm worried about this Tarzan development. Alex hasn't so much been whispered about for other roles (though I know that can turn on a dime) going into 2016 as far I've seen.
> 
> The news I've seen regarding him on sites like Deadline and Variety are all relating to _Diary _, _WoE_ and _Tarzan. _
> 
> I hope he's putting the feelers out.



I wouldn't put too much weight on gossip mags but maybe it's wishful thinking on my part O&#340; maybe on their part (if my conspiracy theory turns out to be true  )



skarsbabe said:


> He's with a smoker, and this makes me sad



Yes, it's a bad habit so let's hope everyone quits smoking and Alex quits to drink like a viking and chewing snus, ewwww.




RedTopsy said:


> I also can´t help but wonder when reading this quote from the article in Hollywood Reporter: "And a high-level executive *at another studio* expresses doubt......"
> *It sounds like a way to try to undermine and kill the buzz about a upcoming film that is a competitor for the cinema audience*.
> 
> Anyway, it will be interesting to see what happens to the Tarzanfilm
> and I keep my hopes up for a great outcome.



^My thoughts exactly! Also, am I the only one who thinks that there's always a huge negativity against the bigger film projects Alex is attached to, even before they've started to film? Battleship anyone? That flick was slammed from the very beginning and the same applies to Straw Dogs and now these Tarzan rumors. Interesting....hmmmm :wondering

Last but not least thanks Santress and everyone for *Alex related posts *


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> *Non-smokers usually have friends and relatives who smoke*. Every so often, they might tell the smoker about their preference. But there's not much they can do about it. I guess Alex's crime is being tolerant of the flaws in others.
> 
> I think WB needs to respond to the rumors. But I don't think the movie is in trouble. There were zero reports of problems during shooting. And they finished shooting on schedule. I also don't think the movie has a lot left undone, a year after primary photography ended. There were some reshoots earlier this year, but nothing recent.* So Yates doesn't need to be devoting all his time to a movie just being tweaked. *
> 
> I think that $180M number came out of someone's butt. They had to cut the budget significantly to get greenlit, and Yates is known for running a tight ship. WB needs to correct that number if nothing else.
> 
> *This sounds like sour grapes and an attempt to develop a negative narrative about a competitor. Disney's John Carter flopped. They're hoping another Burrough's hero from a competitor also fails.*
> 
> I think we'll see promos during Star Wars. Perhaps WB figures that the focus will soon shift to some other equally bogus rumor about some other production. And it will. You don't blockade all the IMAX screens if you don't have faith in the production.



Yes. While I hate smoking I have friends and relatives who smoke, so if I want to hang out with them I know they're going to smoke. And they know if they visit me that when they need to smoke they'll be exiled outside. I remember watching my parents spend years trying to quit, it's a terrible addiction.

I think that's what interests me about the 'Yates isn't paying enough attention to Tarzan' claims. He has been double booked with both movies for some time, but he did appear to be focusing on Tarzan in the first months post production. And it's not as if he doesn't have people on post that he doesn't trust. So does he have to be there 100 percent of time now? Probably not.

Every movie studio goes through cycles, two years ago WB had a great year, and a year ago Sony and Universal weren't have great years. Now they are, and WB isn't. It does seem like it's kicking WB when it's down by not only going after their most recent flop, but their big summer hope.



GlamazonD said:


> *I wouldn't put too much weight on gossip mags* but maybe it's wishful thinking on my part O&#340; maybe on their part (if my conspiracy theory turns out to be true  )
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a bad habit so let's hope everyone quits smoking and *Alex quits to drink like a viking and chewing snus, ewwww.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My thoughts exactly! *Also, am I the only one who thinks that there's always a huge negativity against the bigger film projects Alex is attached to*, even before they've started to film? Battleship anyone? That flick was slammed from the very beginning and the same applies to Straw Dogs and now these Tarzan rumors. *Interesting....hmmmm *:wondering
> 
> Last but not least thanks Santress and everyone for *Alex related posts *



Hollywood Reporter isn't a gossip mag, it's a well respected trade publication, and the writer seems to have a good reputation. Did that article *read* like a gossip article? Oh yes. And of course gossip sites are going to pick it up because that's what they do.

Alex's drinking. I've commented on this before, but, post Tarzan, he still doesn't seem to be drinking like he used to before he trained for Tarzan. (Now watch him actually attend a Hammarby game and be completely drunk like he was two years ago).

No, I remember the reaction to Battleship, he was sellout, among other things mentioned. But, really, there's no conspiracy.
And part of the reaction to Tarzan is a general reaction to any movie idea that 's not perceived as being 'original' which is "why do we need another reboot/remake/origin story of anything, especially Tarzan/Peter Pan/Batman/Spiderman/Comic book/dystopian youth story etc.?"

But of course even the most well known of stories can be turned into a good movie, if done well.


----------



## RedTopsy

GlamazonD said:


> ^My thoughts exactly! Also, am I the only one who thinks that there's always a huge negativity against the bigger film projects Alex is attached to, even before they've started to film? Battleship anyone? That flick was slammed from the very beginning and *the same applies to Straw Dogs* and now these Tarzan rumors. Interesting....hmmmm :wondering
> 
> Last but not least thanks Santress and everyone for *Alex related posts *



I always thought it was strange with all the negativity against Straw Dogs from many Alex fans. Alex interpretation of his character Charlie Venner was very good and Straw Dogs is one of my favourite Alex films, it was the first big filmrole in US for Alex and with this film I
realised how good actor Alex is. The film did not get so good reviews but Alex did, actually he was the best in the film according to some critics.


----------



## RedTopsy

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hollywood Reporter isn't a gossip mag, it's a well respected trade publication, and *the writer seems to have a good reputation*. Did that article *read* like a gossip article? Oh yes. And of course gossip sites are going to pick it up because that's what they do.



One of the commenters on the THR-article said that the writer of the article is a wellknown
Disney fan and that he often slams WB-films. But who knows how credible that claim is?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

RedTopsy said:


> I always thought it was strange with all the negativity against Straw Dogs from many Alex fans. Alex interpretation of his character Charlie Venner was very good and Straw Dogs is one of my favourite Alex films, it was the first big filmrole in US for Alex and with this film I
> realised how good actor Alex is. The film did not get so good reviews but Alex did, actually he was the best in the film according to some critics.



The original SD was a controversial film, and many people didn't see the need to remake it. I understand the appeal of the role to Alex, but the film, while not horrible, wasn't that good.

I didn't think Battleship wasn't that bad, it wasn't supposed to be 'art', but then neither was it that good. 

Some of the questions about Tarzan come from fans who aren't fan of that type of movie.

Fans don't have to like everything he does, it's alright. Criticizing every role he takes would make me wonder, but I don't most fans actually do that.

But we're also not the ones reading the script and talking to the studios/directors, etc. So what may have been appealing when you sign on ends up not working in the end. It happens. A lot.



RedTopsy said:


> One of the commenters on the THR-article said that the writer of the article is a* wellknown
> Disney fan and that he often slams WB-films*. But who knows how credible that claim is?



Kim Masters is a she, and has written a book about Disney, though I've not read it and so don't know whether she's a fan or not.

Checking out her Twitter, I'm not impressed, especially by what she retweeted concerning her article.


http://www.kcrw.com/people/kim-masters

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kim-masters-joins-hollywood-reporter-24157

https://twitter.com/kimmasters?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


http://variety.com/2000/more/review...-mouse-trap-fails-to-catch-eisner-1200461895/


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much for all your opinions and info, and, of course, Santress for the pics. 
Your posts are very intetesting and brainy


----------



## audiogirl

@Glamazon He hasn't been drinking heavily for quite some time now. He started training for Tarzan almost two years ago, since the movie was greenlit late 2013 (budgeting for 2014). His drinking has been greatly reduced since then. And there hasn't seemed to be any snus for even longer.

All threads can go slightly off topic, but briefly discussing running into a close friend of Alex isn't off topic at all. Alex's ex-girlfriends are all past history. They're done and gone. They may not be exactly off topic, but not of interest either. Besides Fares is popular, KB not so much. She does have a thread for those still interested. Frankly she bores me. Always did. And I think she ruined Lois Lane. 

I don't pay much attention to his taste in music,  but discussing it isn't off topic. The mods do step in when things go astray. There is an informal group consenus that happens in any thread. That's why there are threads elsewhere consumed with virulent hate. So far this thread has avoided that. 

I'm much more concerned about the hate in some segments of the fandom. Or misinformation like that THR story. That's where I aim my focus. For instance, the pointless complaints about trivial issues like Alexa smoking or parts of Alex showing up in her friends' accounts. It's just silly to think that shows he's a hypocrite or she's secretly violating his privacy.

His issue is with entertainment media or paps prying into his private life. He's always shown up in his friends' pics. He's never had a problem with their use of social media. Think of all the pics he was in with MicMac. Alexa does respect his privacy. She doesn't discuss him. 

He doesn't use social media, but he isn't going to forbid his friends to do so. He doesn't smoke, but he isn't going to forbid his friends to do so. He has a large and eclectic group of friends, and the only way that happened was by his tolerance for their differences. It's not a failing. It's not hypocrisy. Its a very positive trait.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think there's any conspiracy against Alex's career. He's stubborn and picky, which is fine, no-one expects him to be Michael Caine or Gene Hackman and pump out 20 movies a year.

We do normally get wind of something in the pipeline though. "Funny or Die" is amusing but doesn't cut it as a career move - its obviously a personal issue for him and it's fab to see him supporting it (love those photos) but a stepping stone it's not.

I also think, that regardless of the bias of the source, the reporting of the supposed issues with Tarzan are not good in themselves, because it can lead to cinema fans being reluctant to spend their money on a film that may (or may not) be any good, depending on what other films they have to choose from.

My concern is that negative word of mouth, warranted or not, puts the dreaded kibosh on "Tarzan".

ETA: While I thought Alex was very good in "Straw Dogs", I thought JM and KBos could have been much better.

Also ETA: Also...While, to me, Alexa is a bit "whatever" (I'm not for or against), those pics with a cig hanging out of her mouth aren't particularly attractive. Anyhow, her health, not mine


----------



## audiogirl

I think WB needs to do something to counter bad word-of-mouth. But maybe they figure all this will fade, especially by the time they start promoting the film, later this year, early next year.

I don't think there's a conspiracy to attack Alex's career. But there are highly negative people always eager to criticize almost anyone and anything. And now that there is an active Alex/Alexa haters contingent, they will join the negative chorus. It's just pointless noise made by unpleasant people.

ETA I don't care who he dates as long as he seems happy. And so far he does.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think it's being highly critical to look at his slated work and be a touch concerned.

Alex COULD have work coming up but going off his IMdB...the pickings are slim.

He COULD be on a self-imposed hiatus, but again...no idea. That's the double-edged sword when you have no social media presence or affiliated fan-site. Yes, you have more privacy but you also have no way to encourage support of new and existing fans for upcoming projects.

But as a working actor, the idea is to keep...working. And purely off the info out there at the moment, his schedule looks a bit dry.

He's made good choices with Diary etc. I just hope he hasn't put all his eggs for 2016 in the Tarzan basket.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think it's highly critical to wonder if he has work lined up. I wonder if he should have left LA. Out of sight out of mind. 

But I was thinking about the comments on the THR article and the places that referred to it. A lot of blather about him not being star material or why someone else should have been Tarzan or Jane. It was just pointless and rather stupid criticism. People who have obviously never seen him act, said he couldn't act or wasn't sexy. Even that he wasn't good-looking enough.

We seldom know what roles he's had until the production gets underway. He doesn't ever toot his own horn. It's hard to picture him using social media that way. Maybe if he had an assistant run it.

He may be in a holding pattern for some project. It was that way for Tarzan for over a year. He did manage to fit in a few films while waiting. Personally, I thought Diary was going to be a loser.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know...LA seemed to make him a bit cranky. He likes to be able to get out and about in a city without a car from comments he's made earlier. And plenty of actors of varying levels of fame, get tons of work without basing themselves in LA.

And regarding social media...times change. Its personal choice and Alex on say...Twitter might be a disaster. 

But, as an example, one of my fave up and coming Broadway/TV actors swore off ALL social until recently but he's got the balance right. He gives fans just enough without overtly engaging them. Just "New project announcement soon. Can't wait" or an Instagram shot here and there, giving the public what HE wants them to see while maintaining interest.

Anyhow...Alex is a different beast so that may not gel with him.


----------



## audiogirl

He seemed to hate LA and he does seem to enjoy NY. But since we were discussing worries, I thought I'd add my uninformed worries to the mix. But I'm not worried about Tarzan, so even if he is taking time off, I think he'll be fine.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think to just subdue the masses, Yates should release one helluva teaser for "Tarzan". Just sayin' 

Unless they're planning to do that around December and add the trailer to some big Christmas releases.

Either way...  I just WANT TO GET A LOOK at this film (!) because we've really seen...nothing.


----------



## audiogirl

I think we'll see something in December. Star Wars is the right demographic for a trailer. That may be why WB isn't responding to THR. Let the negative story die down, and then wow the public with a good trailer.

I WANT TO SEE SOMETHING  TOO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Except it won't die....because you can bet there'll be a rearview looking comment saying , "You'll remember back in October concerns were raised over Yates double-booking himself with this project and the upcoming Fabulous Beasts".

Any film writer worth their salt will say it. I'm not concern trolling but the fact of Yates having overlap on these films will mean even anything minor that isn't good or great with Tarzan will have the "well it suffered because of Yates split loyalties" commentary.

This is out there now...in the ether. So Tarzan really does need to be good to negate it. I hate when this happens to a film I'm anticipating because as a filmgoer I'd like to judge the damn film myself, you know?.


----------



## audiogirl

I'd feel better if Warner did something to shoot it diwn.


----------



## GlamazonD

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Hollywood Reporter isn't a gossip mag, it's a well respected trade publication, and the writer seems to have a good reputation.* Did that article *read* like a gossip article? Oh yes. And of course gossip sites are going to pick it up because that's what they do.
> 
> Alex's drinking. I've commented on this before, but, post Tarzan, he still doesn't seem to be drinking like he used to before he trained for Tarzan. (Now watch him actually attend a Hammarby game and be completely drunk like he was two years ago).
> 
> No, I remember the reaction to Battleship, he was sellout, among other things mentioned. But, really, there's no conspiracy.
> And part of the reaction to Tarzan is a general reaction to any movie idea that 's not perceived as being 'original' which is "why do we need another reboot/remake/origin story of anything, especially Tarzan/Peter Pan/Batman/Spiderman/Comic book/dystopian youth story etc.?"
> 
> But of course even the most well known of stories can be turned into a good movie, if done well.



Thank you for claryfying THR issue. I didn't know that. It definetely seems more like a nasty gossip with negative emphasis, mysterious sources and nameless insiders but now you got me worried too :wondering



audiogirl said:


> @Glamazon He hasn't been drinking heavily for quite some time now. He started training for Tarzan almost two years ago, since the movie was greenlit late 2013 (budgeting for 2014). His drinking has been greatly reduced since then. And there hasn't seemed to be any snus for even longer.



Ok, I made that _drinks like a viking_ comment half-jokingly. It really isn't MY business what he does in his free time. I just hope that his drunken pictures don't harm his career in US, they seem to be a quite uptight there in such things. That's my only concern regarding his private life. 



audiogirl said:


> All threads can go slightly off topic, but briefly discussing running into a close friend of Alex isn't off topic at all. Alex's ex-girlfriends are all past history. They're done and gone. They may not be exactly off topic, but not of interest either. Besides Fares is popular, KB not so much. She does have a thread for those still interested. Frankly she bores me. Always did. And I think she ruined Lois Lane.



Yes, I understand that now but this thread seems to make it much more than other threads I follow. I don't know bags so I'm not even slightly interested in her superior music taste or her gig experiences. Re Fares, I only know him because of Alex but I've noticed that Alex's male friends are more popular in his fandom than those poor ladies he's romantically attached to  I think KB is still very much topical in Alex fandom because there still are people who judge Alex for being with her, like she was a devil in disquise and Alex a stupid country pumpkin/innocent choir boy/male famewhore. 

And because I'm not a big Superman fan the whole movie was kinda lame to me. If someone ruined it, that was a director and while hadsome and tall, Brandon Routh is quite one-dimensional and boring actor jmho 



audiogirl said:


> I don't pay much attention to his taste in music,  but discussing it isn't off topic. The mods do step in when things go astray. There is an informal group consenus that happens in any thread. That's why there are threads elsewhere consumed with virulent hate. So far this thread has avoided that.
> 
> I'm much more concerned about the hate in some segments of the fandom. Or misinformation like that THR story. That's where I aim my focus. For instance, the pointless complaints about trivial issues like Alexa smoking or parts of Alex showing up in her friends' accounts. It's just silly to think that shows he's a hypocrite or she's secretly violating his privacy.
> 
> His issue is with entertainment media or paps prying into his private life. He's always shown up in his friends' pics. He's never had a problem with their use of social media. Think of all the pics he was in with MicMac. Alexa does respect his privacy. She doesn't discuss him.
> 
> He doesn't use social media, but he isn't going to forbid his friends to do so. He doesn't smoke, but he isn't going to forbid his friends to do so. He has a large and eclectic group of friends, and the only way that happened was by his tolerance for their differences. It's not a failing. It's not hypocrisy. Its a very positive trait.




 

I pretty much agree with everything you wrote except OT and KB


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I don't know...LA seemed to make him a bit cranky. *He likes to be able to get out and about in a city without a car from comments he's made earlier. And plenty of actors of varying levels of fame, get tons of work without basing themselves in LA.
> 
> And regarding social media...times change. Its personal choice and Alex on say...Twitter might be a disaster.
> 
> But, as an example, one of my fave up and coming Broadway/TV actors swore off ALL social until recently but he's got the balance right. He gives fans just enough without overtly engaging them. Just "New project announcement soon. Can't wait" or an Instagram shot here and there, giving the public what HE wants them to see while maintaining interest.
> 
> Anyhow...Alex is a different beast so that may not gel with him.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Except it won't die....because you can bet there'll be a rearview looking comment saying , "You'll remember back in October concerns were raised over Yates double-booking himself with this project and the upcoming Fabulous Beasts".*
> 
> Any film writer worth their salt will say it. I'm not concern trolling but the fact of Yates having overlap on these films will mean even anything minor that isn't good or great with Tarzan will have the "well it suffered because of Yates split loyalties" commentary.
> 
> This is out there now...in the ether. So Tarzan really does need to be good to negate it. I hate when this happens to a film I'm anticipating because as a filmgoer I'd like to judge the damn film myself, you know?.



I'm sure there are times when he loved the weather, but LA itself, probably not much. He's happier in NYC.

I do wish WB would have responded in some way, I keep telling myself full time promotion is several months away and maybe they think by then no one will remember.

But I am expecting them to start some promotion end of November, beginning of December. 

As for no rumor of roles, yes it worries me a bit. 



GlamazonD said:


> Thank you for claryfying THR issue. I didn't know that. It definetely seems more like a nasty gossip with negative emphasis, mysterious sources and nameless insiders but now you got me worried too
> 
> Ok, I made that _drinks like a viking_ comment half-jokingly. It really isn't MY business what he does in his free time. *I just hope that his drunken pictures don't harm his career in US*, they seem to be a quite uptight there in such things. That's my only concern regarding his private life.
> 
> Yes, I understand that now but this thread seems to make it much more than other threads I follow. I don't know bags so I'm not even slightly interested in her superior music taste or her gig experiences.* Re Fares, I only know him because of Alex but I've noticed that Alex's male friends are more popular in his fandom than those poor ladies he's romantically attached to  I think KB is still very much topical in Alex fandom because there still are people who judge Alex for being with her, like she was a devil in disquise and Alex a stupid country pumpkin/innocent choir boy/male famewhore. *
> 
> And because I'm not a big Superman fan the whole movie was kinda lame to me. If someone ruined it, that was a director and while hadsome and tall, Brandon Routh is quite one-dimensional and boring actor jmho
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much agree with everything you wrote except OT and KB



Well, considering all the drunk pics we've had of him over the years, especially at Coachella, and then his birthday weekend/Sam's bachelor party/Hammarby game weekend two years ago, and he still got Tarzan, I don't think it affected his career. Partly because it really wasn't an everyday occurrence, and also because he's famous, but not that famous so I don't think it got that much notice outside the fandom.

Except when you bring KB up there's no relation to Alex about it, it's "I think she's pretty" or "my friend liked her performance in SA". That to me is off topic, especially as they didn't remain friends after the breakup, they have nothing to do with each other, and haven't for over four years. Will she get mentioned in comparison to Alexa, yes, but you haven't done that. If you like her she really does have her own threads that you can support her in. 
Fares is his best friend, without a thread, and it's not as if we go into in depth discussion about his life and career choices.


----------



## GlamazonD

And now for the lighter news! Stop the press! Alex & Alexa are expecting a baby according a Swedish erm... entertainment magz Hänt (or was it Bild, can't remember anymore) 

Congratulations for the happy couple!. I hope now Alexa really will stop smoking like yesterday 








canadianbeaversloveaskars

Oh I almost forget to add that it's already time for Alex' s and Ellen Page's love child to get a little sister or brother :giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They're both reporting and denying it here: (tried to find it on Bild and the other one but came up empty.)

http://en.mediamass.net/people/alexa-chung/pregnancy-rumors.html

I've never heard of this magazine.  Sounds like BS.


----------



## a_sussan

Hänt is like the most sleezy gossip magazine there is.


----------



## GlamazonD

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm sure there are times when he loved the weather, but LA itself, probably not much. He's happier in NYC.
> 
> I do wish WB would have responded in some way, I keep telling myself full time promotion is several months away and maybe they think by then no one will remember.
> 
> But I am expecting them to start some promotion end of November, beginning of December.
> 
> As for no rumor of roles, yes it worries me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering all the drunk pics we've had of him over the years, especially at Coachella, and then his birthday weekend/Sam's bachelor party/Hammarby game weekend two years ago, and he still got Tarzan, I don't think it affected his career. Partly because it really wasn't an everyday occurrence, and also because he's famous, but not that famous so I don't think it got that much notice outside the fandom.
> 
> *Except when you bring KB up there's no relation to Alex about it, it's "I think she's pretty" or "my friend liked her performance in SA". That to me is off topic, especially as they didn't remain friends after the breakup, they have nothing to do with each other, and haven't for over four years. Will she get mentioned in comparison to Alexa, yes, but you haven't done that. If you like her she really does have her own threads that you can support her in.
> Fares is his best friend, without a thread, and it's not as if we go into in depth discussion about his life and career choices.*



Sorry I don't want to be rude but I don't get this. Is there some secret rule book on tpf where you find appropriate subjects to discuss as OT? To me Fares and other Alex's ex co stars or fans of them are more OT than KB. My latest KB comment was about her performance in SA for a reason because I've seen many Alex and TB fans mocking her acting abilities, even Joe Manganiello fans, who is a constant OT here as well and no one lectures his fans for bringing him on the board. :wondering

And my "I _think she's pretty_" comment was made for the same reason than my comment about her improved acting chops.

 Oh well I just to agree to disagree with you on this. I'm not a KB fan but I've started too feel sorry for her because of internet bullies.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They're both reporting and denying it here: (tried to find it on Bild and the other one but came up empty.)
> 
> http://en.mediamass.net/people/alexa-chung/pregnancy-rumors.html
> 
> I've never heard of this magazine.  Sounds like BS.



It's a satire site. Or more precisely a site that likes to make fun of pop culture and media


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> It's a satire site. Or more precisely a site that likes to make fun of pop culture and media



Ah, ok - Ta. I didn't read the fine print.  My brain is probably mush. I had a huge weekend and part of it was getting dragged to Monster Jam by my two under 8's and one over 40 men.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ah, ok - Ta. I didn't read the fine print.  My brain is probably mush. I had a huge weekend and part of it was getting dragged to Monster Jam by my two under 8's and one over 40 men.


 so all the males were the same mental age.


----------



## skarsbabe

Soooo I understand now why Hidden went straight to DVD. That was quite a weird film, however Alex, of course, was a phenomenal actor and the reason I continued watching (all the way until the bizarre ending that had a True Blood-esque feeling).


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> Sorry I don't want to be rude but I don't get this. Is there some secret rule book on tpf where you find appropriate subjects to discuss as OT? To me Fares and other Alex's ex co stars or fans of them are more OT than KB. My latest KB comment was about her performance in SA for a reason because I've seen many Alex and TB fans mocking her acting abilities, even Joe Manganiello fans, who is a constant OT here as well and no one lectures his fans for bringing him on the board. :wondering
> 
> And my "I _think she's pretty_" comment was made for the same reason than my comment about her improved acting chops.
> 
> Oh well I just to agree to disagree with you on this. I'm not a KB fan but I've started too feel sorry for her because of internet bullies.


Fares is currently a very close friend of Alex's.  His relationship with KB ended almost 5 years ago.  I don't see how they are the same, at all.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> Fares is currently a very close friend of Alex's.  His relationship with KB ended almost 5 years ago.  I don't see how they are the same, at all.



Sorry but I've explained this several times already. It's a fact that some people, also on this very forum still mock Alex for being with her and yes, after five years!

And anyhow, we discussed about OT aka off topic, so who even cares, seriously..


----------



## merita

you brought it up, more than once.  moving on..


----------



## Zola24

I need cheering up, (Idke), but Skarsporn always works for me  Then it's Ghent tomorrow 























askarslover

Well that's my 8 images used up, and idec, lol.


----------



## Zola24

spuffyfeels














henricavyll








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> I miss the gym pics.
> 
> Tagged:  #gosh darn it...has the little scamp gotten himself a bowflex or something?, #Alexander Skarsgard.



Sorry 'bout that - I feel better now!


----------



## merita

Great pics!  I so miss Eric Northman.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Zola24 said:


> I need cheering up, (Idke), but Skarsporn always works for me  Then it's Ghent tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> askarslover
> 
> Well that's my 8 images used up, and idec, lol.


I must say, his face was really beautiful that season.  They knew what they were working with...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> I must say, his face was really beautiful that season.  They knew what they were working with...



Well the costume people and the cameramen did, but sadly by S6 I'm not sure the show runner did :censor:

I am past due for a rewatch of TB, especially S2. And a Generation Kill rewatch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Season 2 episodes 9-10 will always be the peak of TB for me or as I refer to them...Godric on the Roof in Dallas/The Viking Becomes Interesting (aka _I Will Rise Up_ and _New World in My View_). Season 3 Naked in the Basement, Also, blue sweater Eric/flashback to Viking eric, And elements of AmnesiaEric.

The rest? Bah.


----------



## audiogirl

The first part of S4. Amnesia Eric.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Season 2 episodes 9-10 will always be the peak of TB for me or as I refer to them...Godric on the Roof in Dallas/The Viking Becomes Interesting (aka _I Will Rise Up_ and _New World in My View_). Season 3 Naked in the Basement, Also, blue sweater Eric/flashback to Viking eric, And elements of AmnesiaEric.
> 
> The rest? Bah.





audiogirl said:


> The first part of S4. Amnesia Eric.



Amnesia Eric, especially drunk of Fairy blood Amnesia Eric. I enjoyed the Eric parts of Seasons 5-6, though by then the other storylines had literally lost the plot. And only for Eric was I watching even parts of S7.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Season 2 episodes 9-10 will always be the peak of TB for me or as I refer to them...Godric on the Roof in Dallas/The Viking Becomes Interesting (aka _I Will Rise Up_ and _New World in My View_). Season 3 Naked in the Basement, Also, blue sweater Eric/flashback to Viking eric, And elements of AmnesiaEric.
> 
> The rest? Bah.


I honestly think I cried in ep 9. That may have def been the wine though. 

Agree BC, he didn't always get the fab tanks and leathers every season (poor amnesia Eric had the worst of it), but Alex did every arm porn shot proud.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I honestly think I cried in ep 9. That may have def been the wine though.
> 
> Agree BC, he didn't always get the fab tanks and leathers every season (poor amnesia Eric had the worst of it), but Alex did every arm porn shot proud.



Yeah, it was sad. Both for Godric and because it showed a different side of Northman. 

And times are tight, news wise. Reminiscing about TB, when we were actively cursing that last season..lol

News/gossip is needed, stat. Hopefully something career affiliated.


----------



## Zola24

^ I'm just holding out for Ghent at the moment  I hope those Belgians are on the ball photo and interview wise


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, I give...I had no idea what Ghent is and had to Google it. Is he expected in Belgium.

Edit. I feel a tad foolish. After looking further. Is he expected for Diary and the film festival?


----------



## audiogirl

Film Festival. Diary is there. They advertised Alex as an attendee.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Film Festival. Diary is there. They advertised Alex as an attendee.



Snap. Owe you a coke Audio.


----------



## Zola24

^ Sorry, I just had to check. Alex and Marielle are still expected to attend tonight (20th) http://www.filmfestival.be/en/2015/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/15-1150 
Tku audio


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok, I give...I had no idea what Ghent is and had to Google it. Is he expected in Belgium.
> 
> Edit. I feel a tad foolish. After looking further. Is he expected for Diary and the film festival?



Well, to be fair to you. Ghent isn't an especially big festival. It seems to be upcoming just like San Sebastian was a couple years ago. But if the festival has a good publicist they will promote the sh*t out of Alex's appearance just for their own good and to become more accomplished. Somehow I doubt it though. The Belgians hardly catch on when any films are shot there (e.g. Marion's _Deux Jours, Une Nuit_) in terms of paps so I don't know how they handle planned appearances.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, to be fair to you. Ghent isn't an especially big festival. It seems to be upcoming just like San Sebastian was a couple years ago. But if the festival has a good publicist they will promote the sh*t out of Alex's appearance just for their own good and to become more accomplished. Somehow I doubt it though. The Belgians hardly catch on when any films are shot there (e.g. Marion's _Deux Jours, Une Nuit_) in terms of paps so I don't know how they handle planned appearances.




Thanks...lol. I don't feel quite so bad now.

If anyone is interested the Festival has a twitter that is posting photos here and there. It's @FilmfestGest


----------



## ScandiGirl83

The red carpet opens at 7.30 pm. At 8 pm and 10.30 pm there will be the screenings.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maybe Alex can make it back home next month to promote Diary, which will show at the Stockholm Film Festival:

http://www.stockholmfilmfestival.se/en/festival/2015/film/the_diary_of_a_teenage_girl

Regarding Tarzan's future promotion, I hope that whomever they have working on the trailers/teasers is, in talent, more along the lines of whomever is putting together the teasers/trailers for Star Wars. As opposed to whomever put together the trailers for Crimson Peak, which seemed to be pretty misleading.
Right now WB seems to be waiting until the last minute to promote their movies, they didn't seem to push Pan until the end. Though this may have been because the movie sucked. But In The Heart of the Sea is the Oscar-baity movie they moved to December (from March) and I haven't seen much promo for that, considering it's less than two months out. Same with Point Break, which is Christmas.


----------



## Henares

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi121942809 
Thank you Zola
I love the S6, Eric and Willa. Bah, I love all Alexander Skarsgard. I´m not objective at all.


----------



## skarsbabe

Lovely images. I dreamt last night and Alex was up to snuff  LOL


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 20, 2015, Belgium)(Set I):

Alexander Skarsgard wants to bite. *-PeterVanCamp twitter*

https://twitter.com/PeterVanCamp/status/656527536483123200

Tall, blond and handsome: Alexander Skarsgard at the #thediaryofateenagegirl premiere at #filmfestgent! -*StylingDutchman* twitter

https://twitter.com/StylingDutchman/status/656529874191040512

Omgomgomgomg. Two of my three life goals achieved! I can almost die happy. -*joyce_huizekesluizeken instagram*

Well hi there Welcome in Ghent, mr. #Skarsgård and welcome @ #FFGENT! -*filmfestgent instagram*

We met Alexander Skarsgård today #alexanderskarsgard #ffgent. -*_jade_eloise* instagram 

#selfie with #alexanderskarsgard. -*gatsbyonabudget*


----------



## Santress

Casual Tuesday #ffg #alexanderskarsgard #starstruck. -lauradedeurwaerder instagram

Swoooon #ericnorthman #filmfest15 #FF15 #animal #whraaaw.-*isadarko* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Maybe Alex can make it back home next month to promote Diary, which will show at the Stockholm Film Festival:
> 
> http://www.stockholmfilmfestival.se/en/festival/2015/film/the_diary_of_a_teenage_girl
> 
> Regarding Tarzan's future promotion, I hope that whomever they have working on the trailers/teasers is, in talent, more along the lines of whomever is putting together the teasers/trailers for Star Wars. As opposed to whomever put together the trailers for Crimson Peak, which seemed to be pretty misleading.
> Right now WB seems to be waiting until the last minute to promote their movies, they didn't seem to push Pan until the end. Though this may have been because the movie sucked. But In The Heart of the Sea is the Oscar-baity movie they moved to December (from March) and I haven't seen much promo for that, considering it's less than two months out. Same with Point Break, which is Christmas.



OT (shoot me!..lol).  Since there's been comments on Pan...purely from what I saw myself...my kids and a packed theatre full of young kids loved it. It was enjoyable (if you discount the Tigerlily controversy and the strangeness of Blackbeard belting out Smells Like Teen Spirit). I do recall a very short marketing period for it though too.

For a film with as big a budget as Tarzan has, they need to get a good teaser in at least by Christmas. But not reveal the whole film as so many seem to do in the teasers. Stars Wars marketing is the gold standard.

Great photos, thanks Santress.


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 20, 2015, Belgium)(Set II):

He was really so great! -elinedebel instagram

I am the happiest woman on earth !! -boussierjustine instagram

#fan #Alexander Skarsgard #not my boyfriend #trueblood #love. -gtsj26 instagram 

Casual Alex smiling (and I who cried in astonishment: look he laughs!) -suzie_qew instagram

Fangbangers # alexander skarsgard # live # wha ta babe # cutie pie # love you # we did it # bite me # bite us. - st0712 instagram

Hope you keep on loving Ghent. Thank you for taking the time to help me figure out how my camera works. # selfie # alexander skarsgård # good guy # wish i could talk longer. - iamkimbrrlee instagram

Cute Skarsgård. (He was not sure where the lens). -bdebrabander instagram

I know it doesnt match my feed but I got a selfie with Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood at Film Festival in Gent! -mermaiddiamonds instagram


----------



## Santress

A very blurry #selfie with the most stunning man in the world! Thank you! -gatsbyonabudget instagram

#FF15 #ericnorthman #cute. - isadarko instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the coat, not keen on the hair. For some reason it reminds me of a Snickers-needing Alex at the beginning of his diet for Hidden. That is, it makes him look thin in the face.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> OT (shoot me!..lol).  Since there's been comments on *Pan.*..purely from what I saw myself...my kids and a packed theatre full of young kids loved it. It was enjoyable (if you discount the Tigerlily controversy and the strangeness of Blackbeard belting out Smells Like Teen Spirit). I do recall a very short marketing period for it though too.
> 
> For a film with as big a budget as Tarzan has, they need to get a good teaser in at least by Christmas. But not reveal the whole film as so many seem to do in the teasers. Stars Wars marketing is the gold standard.
> 
> Great photos, thanks Santress.



From the reviews, both critic and 'average' film goer, it seemed like a movie that would appeal to a certain demographic, and not much beyond that. Which is a problem when you're trying make back a total budget of nearly 200 million. Tarzan is going to have to have wide appeal, demographic-wise.
And while they need to show that it's not your stereotypical Tarzan movie, they still shouldn't reveal the whole movie in a two-three minute teaser.
The Star Wars trailers have been very good at getting people excited to see it, especially considering the loathing toward the last three (and even four) movies, and yet not really telling you what is actually going on.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Love the coat, not keen on the hair*. For some reason it reminds me of a Snickers-needing Alex at the beginning of his diet for Hidden. That is, it makes him look thin in the face.



It's been awhile since we've seen the coat, maybe since his February 2012 visit to NYC?

ETA: This looks like the same coat:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...der-skarsgard-xv-690402-681.html#post21108092

His hair looks darker in these pics, maybe it's the lighting, or lack thereof? It's a Hidden/Disconnect look going.
Thank you to the Belgian fans for taking so many pics!


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 20, 2015, Belgium)(Set III):

@ Film Fest Gent with Alexander Skarsgard. -theboys_ilse instagram

So I just met Alexander Skarsgård (Eric Northman from True Blood) at Film Fest Gent. He was super nice and took time for his fans #FFGENT.

-tomas_12345 instagram

# The Diary Of A Teenage Girl, A film with balls. -Fonzie109 twitter 

https://twitter.com/Fonzie109/status/656564422954065921

#alexander #skargard #film fest gent #close up #front row. 

-canissiav instagram

Well, this lady seemed to LcanissiavOVE Alex! WAHAHAHA!!!

-tomas_12345 instagram

Look at him flirting with my lens." - belgenius instagram

Swedish Viking god # alexander skarsgård on red carpet ... but the show is stolen by the baby of director Marielle Heller - photograph by filmward instaggram forcanvas_tv. - canvas_tv instagram

Just me and Alexander Skarsgård. Casually. -belgenius instagram


----------



## Santress

Well hello Mr Alexander Skarsgård! The @caviarbrussels crew loves you! Cheers from the red carpet of # filmfest @Ghent! Premier of # TheDiaryOfATeenageGirl. 

-laurienpoelemans instagrm

We have a new supporter for @kaagent # ff gent # alexander skarsgard. 

-filmfestgent instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress. Alex looks


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the cool pixs and news.


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 20, 2015, Belgium)(Set IV):

Alexander Skarsgård stalking is the best stalking. #thediaryofateenagegirl #FFGENT.

-MelissaJanssens twitter 

https://twitter.com/MelissaJanssens/status/656576445712584706

He almost glamoured me. I felt 14 again. 

-liebetter instagram

I saw him, I saw him! &#9825; Alexander Skarsgard! He is one of my all time favoriete actors. I loved him in True Blood & I loved him in What Maisie Knew. He is so handsome & so kind. Glad I got to see him in person. Today was a good day!" 

-ikheetcaro instagram

All eyes on Alexander. #ff gent #film festival gent 2015.

-emma_4b instagram

Alexander Skarsgård #FFGen. 

-lisagheuens instagram

We have no photo together, but he looked three times in my mind and that is more than enough . 

-juliefrancq instagram

Oh my #AlexanderSkargard. 

-eriksson_britt instagram

Today I saw up close and unfortunately not personal the sexiest guy on earth .... sadly i was on the wrong side of the red carpet ... but still ...made my year. 

-mom2chrisnben instagram


----------



## Santress

We, teenage girls. 

-lara_cort instagram

me #wtf #ffgent True Blood True Love #after party. 

-pietmoodshop instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's great to see photo's of him but he looks tired. Did I mention I don't like this look? Lol. Too close to the look he sported for Hidden, for me. 

I can't tell what the bod looks like, but his face looks like he needs a good feed and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> &#8220;We, teenage girls.&#8221;



Tku for all the fan pix  Alex looks so good, and he's always so lovely to his fans 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's great to see photo's of him but he looks tired. Did I mention I don't like this look? Lol. Too close to the look he sported for Hidden, for me.
> 
> I can't tell what the bod looks like, but his face looks like he needs a good feed and a good night's sleep.



I think Alex looks fine  He is fair skinned and his eye-bags always tend to make him look tired, although I agree he always looks better with short hair  and if I'm being picky, lol, that scruff could do with a bit of a trim  (I prefer it scratchy, ). His body looked good in those photos with Alexa, in NYC, the other day too  It'll be easier to tell when we get some professional shots under more 'normal' lighting 


Eta @*Henares*, I owe you an apology  I've only just clicked on your imbd vid link - aww! Alex looks, and sounds, so cute  Tku  (About the 1 minute mark, it's only a few seconds but they are lovely )


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from October 20, 2015:

"Met Alexander skarsgard op de foto **** im happy #alexander skarsgard #eric northman #true blood."

-leetejustice instagram

"Blurry pic, but hey we got a selfie with hottie Alexander Skarsgård."

-belmodolars instagram

"Got pretty close to the one and only Alexander Skarsgard! with @pauwke1992 # holly wood actor # alexander skarsgard # true blood # promoting # new movie # thediaryofateenagegirl."

-elinorvermote instagram

"Not the most #perfect or #elegant #selfie but I got what I wanted, #me and #alexanderskarsgård in one #photo."

-emilievdq instagram

"Kinda blurry but we got our selfie #ffgent #thediaryofateenagegirl."

-belmodoastrid instagram

"Just another day at #filmfestgent with #alexanderskarsgard Oh yeah, and #diaryofateenagegirl."

-desmet_thomas instagram


"The big hand of Alexander skärgård may shake my sweat polleke. # starstruck # ffgent # explorezone # jury."

-lara_cort instagram

"And the cutest little baby #."

-_jade_eloise instagram


----------



## Santress

"My beautiful picture with Alexander. #thediaryofateenagegirl is indeed a wonderful coming of age story, entirely fitting into the new wave of feminism."

-suzie_qew instagram

"#trueblood #Alexanderskarsgard #diaryofateenagegirl #unapologetic."

-gtsj26 instagram

"Dag Alexander !"

-funkyredup instagram

-iamkimbrrlee instagram

"the stage is his."

-iamkimbrrlee instagram


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex shared on instagram today (October 21, 2015):

"Working for @makeupdesignory @filmfestgent with the wonderful Marielle Heller and Alexander Skarsgård!" 

-*manonverhaeghe* instagram


----------



## Santress

Pics of Alex & Mari at the *Film Fest Gent* premiere of *DOATG* last night (October 20, 2015, Belgium).

Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *TetraRoot* tumblr


----------



## giatona

Thanks for all these great new pics! I will say that he always looks so happy to be around fans and I love that he takes the time!


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Film Fest Gent* today (October 21, 2015, Belgium).

Photo credits:

Top: *FilmFestGent* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/FilmFestGe...24196501315/10153110044251316/?type=3&theater

2nd:

Oh yes you can Alexander Skarsgård. -CharlotteVDG (*Amelie_Putain* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Amelie_Putain/status/656805074765815808

3rd: Suddenly I'm a hobbit.

-*waanzinema* instagram

4th:  *kreijkamp* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

Wow the first picture from today needs to be made into an ad for Calvin Klein underwear.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> OT (shoot me!..lol).  Since there's been comments on Pan...purely from what I saw myself...my kids and a packed theatre full of young kids loved it. It was enjoyable (if you discount the Tigerlily controversy and the strangeness of Blackbeard belting out Smells Like Teen Spirit). I do recall a very short marketing period for it though too.
> 
> For a film with as big a budget as Tarzan has, they need to get a good teaser in at least by Christmas. But not reveal the whole film as so many seem to do in the teasers. Stars Wars marketing is the gold standard..



Free here's an interesting article from The John Carter Files about Tarzan promotion. Star Wars is currently getting boycotted because they have a black lead actor.  Social Media really is becoming a monster of negative information that's constantly morphing. I would hate to be in charge of any movie's promotion.

http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2015/...016-poster-or-trailer-anytime-soon-heres-why/


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thank, Jooa & Kit.

Three more from today (October 21, 2015, Film Fest Gent (Belgium)):

Eternal friendship with one of the nicest people in the world film fest gent # alexander skarsgård - photograph byfilmward for canvas_tv.

-*canvas_tv* instagram


Holy Swede. -*bwindelinckx* instagram


#Alexander Skasgård #True Blood #interview #love that job. 

-*zeliz1109* instagram


----------



## Santress

Great shots from last night's *DOATG* premiere at the *Film Festival Gent* (October 20, 2015, Belgium).

Source:  *FilmFestGent *FB, Photographers:  *Jerroen Willems* & *Lisa Bom*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153110206626316.1073741872.124196501315&type=3


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *FilmFestGent *FB, Photographers:  *Jerroen Willems* & *Lisa Bom*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153110206626316.1073741872.124196501315&type=3

Another fan pic from today at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 21, 2015):





&#8220;I know it's Back to the Future day but Can today be remembered as the day I interviewed Alexander Skarsgård? I realise it's not a cosplay, but I think I'm doing a pretty good job at looking like a total fangirl #back to the future #fangirling #fan girl #cosplay #cosplayer.&#8221;

-*nenalyzed* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!!! You are a star :*


----------



## jooa




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Wow the first picture from today needs to be made into an ad for Calvin Klein underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free here's an interesting article from The John Carter Files about Tarzan promotion. Star Wars is currently getting boycotted because they have a black lead actor.  Social Media really is becoming a monster of negative information that's constantly morphing. I would hate to be in charge of any movie's promotion.
> 
> http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2015/...016-poster-or-trailer-anytime-soon-heres-why/



Now, THAT is a good photo. He looks great there. Thanks Santress.

Re: Star Wars: The Force Awakens...yeah I was one of those that booked tickets in advance the other day for opening weekend...huge fan. The "controversy" about Star Wars is pretty much made up by racists. Star Wars has always been diverse in terms of casting .. but because the LEAD actor is black in this one...now it's an issue and anti-white and these morons have a freaking hashtag war? #LameA$$MFs. #LandoCalrissianWouldNotBeAmused

I'm sure the Star Wars profits will really suffer because of these keyboard warrior, racist nincompoops. Not.

Bringing it back to Tarzan...depending how they market the story, they may find similar issues. I'm sure they'll update and be more sensitive regarding certain elements of the book and language. But some one, out  there, without even seeing the film may jump on it. *smh*

Social media is a beast. Everyone is actively searching, it seems for the latest thing to be offended by or the latest hashtag to get onboard - a lot of the time without knowing all the facts.

Edit: great article Kit...it makes me a little less anxious about the lack of a Tarzan trailer.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you jooa for the clip.


----------



## Santress

yw, ladies! Thanks, Jooa.

Another from today (October 21, 2015, Belgium):

So... This happend.

-*annedreesen* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> *Wow the first picture from today needs to be made into an ad for Calvin Klein underwear.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Free here's an interesting article from The John Carter Files about Tarzan promotion. Star Wars is currently getting boycotted because they have a black lead actor.  Social Media really is becoming a monster of negative information that's constantly morphing. *I would hate to be in charge of any movie's promotion.*
> 
> http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2015/...016-poster-or-trailer-anytime-soon-heres-why/



That's a lovely photo 

It was difficult before social media, it's more difficult now.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Now, THAT is a good photo. He looks great there. Thanks Santress.
> 
> Re: Star Wars: The Force Awakens...yeah I was one of those that booked tickets in advance the other day for opening weekend...huge fan. The "controversy" about Star Wars is pretty much made up by racists. Star Wars has always been diverse in terms of casting .. but because the LEAD actor is black in this one...now it's an issue and anti-white and these morons have a freaking hashtag war? #LameA$$MFs. #LandoCalrissianWouldNotBeAmused
> 
> *I'm sure the Star Wars profits will really suffer because of these keyboard warrior, racist nincompoops. Not.*
> 
> *Bringing it back to Tarzan...depending how they market the story, they may find similar issues. I'm sure they'll update and be more sensitive regarding certain elements of the book and language. But some one, out  there, without even seeing the film may jump on it. *smh**
> 
> Social media is a beast. Everyone is actively searching, it seems for the latest thing to be offended by or the latest hashtag to get onboard - a lot of the time without knowing all the facts.
> 
> Edit: great article Kit...it makes me a little less anxious about the lack of a Tarzan trailer.



SW will be terribly hurt at the box office by these oppressed white males and their boycott. /s

I've already read forum/board comments that have the belief that Tarzan is going to be another White Savior movie. Since we've got only the barest outline of a plot, we don't anything. But there will be something there for someone to complain about, whether it's big: racism, etc., or small: why didn't Tarzan use live animals? (I'm sure someone will be complaining about that).

Santress, thanks for all the pics from the film fest, I've been pleasantly surprised by all that we've gotten from it.


----------



## audiogirl

If they used live animals there'd be complaints about that. 

People are always looking for something to get outraged about. Remember the "incest" complaints about Nora and Eric. Not his biological sister, They shared a vampire maker. Hardly something one would encounter IRL, so incest wasn't being advocated or even implied. I've read a lot of vampire fantasy, and many don't even use the terms brother and sister for a shared maker. Yet there was a big fuss about how disgusting their relationship was.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the lovely photos and vids  Alex, and Ghent, certainly delivered  Great news @*jooa*, so Monday it is then! 






adrichi














sikanapanele


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


>



Its like the Euro tour all over again.

On that note, I vote for some photos with some sassy Southern belles a la' the photos with the saucy German gals.


----------



## Zola24

sikanapanele
















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its like the Euro tour all over again.
> 
> On that note, I vote for some photos with some sassy Southern belles a la' the photos with the saucy German gals.



The poor guy!  We were already thinking he looked tired 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.thank you men&#8217;s garment industry, for continuing to make tshirts just long enough to let us glimpse the promised land. (PS: But you&#8217;re still on our **** list for not making peekaboo jeans a thing.)
> 
> cbla tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, i dig southern exposures.



 :giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...


----------



## Zola24

^ I lv that photo!  :giggles:


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you everyone for all the updates
and thank you Santress for all the great photos from Ghent. 
It was an Alex photo festival!  
just imagine when the Tarzan promotion gets going. 

and hopefully there will be more Alex pics from the film screening on Monday. 
(fingers crossed)


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...




Great photo.


----------



## BagBerry13

_TDoAG_ goes up against James Ransone's _Tangerine_ at the Gotham Awards.

Link


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all pics, gifs, news!!! You are fantastic.
What a pity! Alex is not nominated ( Gotham Awards )


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free, Zola, Bag & Jooa. 

Some great shots of Alex at the October 20, 2015 screening of *DOATG* at the *Film Festival Gent* by Rammchickk:

"Some of my more decent pictures of Alexander Skarsgard, at FilmFest Ghent, 20/10/2015."

http://rammchickk.tumblr.com/post/131695717116/some-of-my-more-decent-pictures-of-alexander


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> _TDoAG_ goes up against James Ransone's _Tangerine_ at the Gotham Awards.
> 
> Link



I'm not really expecting DOATG to get much, if anything, regarding the Oscars, but that Variety article, it didn't ignore DOATG, but the writer clearly has the Oscar 'hots' for other films.

Indiewire's take:

In a sea of increasingly predictable awards organizations, the  Gothams continued to stand out this year as a unique and unpredictable  voice. Here's a look at how they did that this time around. 
The winners, selected by different committees, will be announced November 30 at Cipriani Wall Street in New York.
*"Teenage Girl" and "Tangerine" got a huge boost heading into Oscar season.
*
Perhaps _the_  most surprising element of this morning's nominations was the film that  led them. Marielle Heller's "The Diary of Teenage Girl" &#8212; which got  rave reviews out of Sundance, but then stumbled at the box office this  summer &#8212; received four nominations, which was more than any other film.  This included a nomination for its breakthrough lead Bel Powley, except  it wasn't in the "breakthrough performance" category as one might  expect. Gotham voters felt Powley's performance warranted a best actress  nod, placing her alongside the likes of Cate Blanchett, Lily Tomlin and  Blythe Danner. Not too shabby, and neither were the three nominations  pulled off by Sean Baker's "Tangerine" &#8212; another acclaimed Sundance  premiere that didn't quite find the box office reception it deserved. 
"Tangerine"  was nominated alongside "Diary" for best picture, while both of its  stars &#8212; Kitana Kiki Rodriguez and Mya Taylor &#8212; were nominated for  breakthrough actor. Can we please request a tie? And can both of these  films jump into the Oscar conversation already? 

*As a whole, the nominees are lot less Oscar-friendly.
*
Last  year's Gotham Awards were dominated by films that went on to Oscar  glory: "Birdman," "Boyhood," "Whiplash," "Still Alice" and "The Grand  Budapest Hotel." While there's still a few months to go until we find  out whether this year's crop does the same, it's likely there won't be  as much crossover. 
While we'd certainly love to see films like  "Diary of a Teenage Girl" and "Tangerine" make the cut at the Oscars,  the only two certainties among the best film nominees are Todd Haynes'  "Carol" and Tom McCarthy's "Spotlight." Both of those films did quite  well across the board, with three nominations each, and probably got the  biggest pushes in terms of what's to come. But the Gothams definitely  didn't pander to Oscar prognosticators. 

http://www.indiewire.com/article/7-surprises-from-the-2015-gotham-award-nominations-20151022


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I would love DoaTG to get an Oscar nom. At this stage though, the Oscar race is getting really tight and I can't see it.

I'd gladly eat humble pie and be wrong about it though. 

It _might_ be a chance for the Independent Spirit Awards, however.


----------



## Santress

New interview with Alex in the October 22, 2015 edition of *De Morgen*. Here is an excerpt from their website:

"&#8217;I find the line between scary and pitiful&#8217;
Alexander Skarsgård stars in "The Diary of a Teenage Girl '

He looks like the incarnate of Ken from Barbie. Yet Alexander Skarsgård crawls, 1.96 meters of sex appeal, as easily into the role of Tarzan as into that of a mature lover of a girl of fifteen ("The Diary of a Teenage Girl"). 'I want the viewer feel uncomfortable.&#8217;

Even Eric Northman is in the room, as Alexander Skarsgård (39) says "good morrrning". The southern "twang" he has kept in his own words from the series "Generation Kill" (2008), his breakthrough in the US. Yet it is mainly the role of the irresistible sadistic vampire Eric in True Blood, situated in the deep south, which sticks to the tall Swede.

Source:  *Demorgen.be*, Photographer:  *Bas Bogaerts*

http://www.demorgen.be/film/-ik-zoek-de-grens-op-tussen-eng-en-meelijwekkend-bc6f668a/

Cover scan credit: *Marielle Heller* 

https://twitter.com/marielleheller/status/657227564528893952

ASN has it up on their tumblr and is asking readers with access to the print or digital editions of Demorgen.be to share their scans or send them to them on tumblr (via the Ask or FanMail feature). Apparently the site does not seem to accept U.S. registrations.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I would love DoaTG to get an Oscar nom. At this stage though, the *Oscar race is getting really tight and I can't see it.*
> 
> I'd gladly eat humble pie and be wrong about it though.
> 
> *It might be a chance for the Independent Spirit Awards, however.*



It's especially tight for Best Actress. Maybe a chance at best adapted screenplay? 
I figured for the bigger award stuff its best shot would be the Spirit awards. But even getting nominations like these (and wins would be even better) it does continue to to get it more attention.

*What To Know About 'Diary Of A Teenage Girl', The Movie Everyone Will Be Talking About This Oscar Season*

Nothing signals the start of awards season like a bunch of indie  movies you've never heard of getting nominated for some critics prize  you've never heard of, am I right? On Oct. 22, that day arrived, when  the nominations for the Gotham Independent Film Awards were released to the public. While a few of the movies nominated might be familiar to most moviegoers &#8212; the Cate Blanchett-starring _Carol_,  for one, has earned a lot of buzz &#8212; the vast majority are going to be  pretty new, unless you're a film critic or a hardcore fan. So if you're  someone who likes following awards season but isn't familiar with this  newest crop of contenders, here's what to know about _Diary of a Teenage Girl_, _Tangerine_, _Spotlight_ and more.
 First, let's start with the obvious ones, by which I mean the movies  that you'll definitely be hearing about often in the coming months. _Spotlight_, starring an A-list cast that includes Mark Ruffalo, Michael Keaton, and Rachel McAdams, follows the _Boston Globe_'s  2001 investigation into sex abuse in the Catholic Church. It won rave  reviews at its festival debut earlier this year, and is already being  predicted to sweep the 2016 Oscars. Then there's _Tangerine_, a dramedy released this summer, which received high praise for both its original plot and its casting of trans actors. Other notable nominees include _Love & Mercy_, a drama about Brian Wilson; _James__ White_, a powerful movie about family and grief; and _99 Homes_, a housing crisis-focused film starring Andrew Garfield.
 But the main movie to keep an eye on is _Diary of a Teenage Girl._  When this film was released in August, it received great reviews, but  as a small movie starring an unknown actress, it didn't get _that_ much attention. That's all about to change, though; _Diary_  led the pack of Gotham nominations, a good sign that it'll earn nods  from other, bigger awards shows later this year. As a huge fan of the  film, I couldn't be more excited about this &#8212; especially because it  means that finally, more than just a handful of critics will understand  why_ Diary of a Teenage Girl_ is one of the best movies this year. Until then, here's what to know:
*
Its Star Is A Total Newcomer*
To American audiences, at least. 23-year-old Bel Powley spent years starring on the BBC's _M.I. High_, but playing Minnie in _Diary_  is by far her biggest role. The actress is phenomenal as the  sex-craving, art-loving teen, and after seeing her in the film, it's  easy to see why her resume is quickly filling up with movies like _A Royal Night Out _and _Equals_. Powley is a star in the making.
*
The Supporting Cast Is Fantastic*
Between Kristen Wiig as Minnie's hard-partying mom, Alexander Skarsgard  as her much-older lover, and Christopher Meloni as her distant father, _Diary_ is stacked with talented actors. Powley is the revelation here, but her co-stars give the movie their all, too.

http://www.bustle.com/articles/1187...girl-the-movie-everyone-will-be-talking-about



With Wednesday&#8217;s announcement of the Gotham Independent Film Award nominations, awards season has officially begun. _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ scored the most nominations of the bunch&#8212;four&#8212;including Best Feature and Best Actress for star Bel Powley, while _Spotlight, Carol, _and _Tangerine _tied with three apiece. Other nominees include Brie Larson for _Room_, Paul Dano for _Love & Mercy_, and Joshua Oppenheimer&#8217;s documentary _The Look of Silence_.
  What does all of this tell us about the Oscars? Not much.  The Gotham Awards are notoriously unpredictable in both their  nominations and their winners&#8212;not much weight is generally placed in  their announcements as indicators of future awards season success.  Still, this year&#8217;s crop is made up of a few choices that have already  picked up major Oscar buzz during this decidedly muddled movie season  where very few performances feel like sure bets, and even less so any  movies. And last year&#8217;s winners did in fact align closely with the academy for a change, with future Oscar winners Julianne Moore, _Birdman_, and _Citizenfour.* _So we could conceivably observe the nods for _Spotlight _and _Carol_  as &#8220;bumps&#8221; to their overall awards season cache (though I&#8217;d bet that  even without the Gotham nods, they&#8217;d still be heavy contenders  elsewhere). _Spotlight _in particular seems to gain quite a bit of traction due to the special ensemble award bestowed upon the main cast.

          Whether or not _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ gets a  major bump remains to be seen, though I wouldn&#8217;t count on it&#8212;Powley&#8217;s  facing an usually crowded Best Actress race this year. And as amazing as  it would be to see Marielle Heller&#8217;s smart, beautiful, and powerful  film nudge its way into the bigger awards season chatter, its frank, unapologetic treatment of its subject matter&#8212;a  15-year-old girl initiating a sexual relationship with her mother&#8217;s  boyfriend&#8212;seems too controversial for Hollywood to embrace fully.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...2015_nominees_spotlight_carol_diary_of_a.html


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Free and BC - agree, it's too tight of a race.  I think the Oscars depend heavily on well-funded marketing campaigns even if the movies are 'independent'.  Bel's performance was still exceptional as I start to see the new films, but hard to combat bigger names and budgets.  Spirit awards sounds about right...

Thanks Santress, as always, for your tireless efforts with the new pics - and thanks to others for the news on how he's continuing to take his off time promoting this film.  Do we think he isn't shooting now because he's going to be building up to Tarzan and left time (or is this his dang, I never took time off with TB and was exhausted, I deserve free time, nothing great on the horizon, #reallifebefore40 campaign?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free and BC - agree, it's too tight of a race. * I think the Oscars depend heavily on well-funded marketing campaigns *even if the movies are 'independent'.  Bel's performance was still exceptional as I start to see the new films, but hard to combat bigger names and budgets.  Spirit awards sounds about right...
> 
> Thanks Santress, as always, for your tireless efforts with the new pics - and thanks to others for the news on how he's continuing to take his off time promoting this film.  Do we think he isn't shooting now because he's going to be *building up to Tarzan and left time (or is this his dang, I never took time off with TB and was exhausted, I deserve free time, nothing great on the horizon, #reallifebefore40 campaign?*



Sony is pushing a bit for some awards, but probably not that much. So more likely Spirit, if anything.

I think if something really interests him he'll take it, before the promo push for Tarzan begins. But I don't think he'll take something just to work. I'd like to see something else completed before Tarzan, but right now I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't happen, though there's still several months before full time promotion starts.
Starting in Fall of 2013, through the end of shooting of Tarzan a year ago, he really did work pretty much non-stop.


----------



## audiogirl

I think he really believes in this movie and is wiling to put whatever time and effort he can to promote it. And by the he finishes that effort, he probably will be on the Tarzan promo merry-go-round. Maybe he'll find a way to fit another indie in there somehow. But maybe not.


----------



## Santress

New photo of Alex photographed by *Bas Bogaerts* at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 21, 2015, Belgium) fresh off Demorgene.be this morning (October 23, 2015).

Source:  *Demorgene.be *

http://www.demorgen.be/fotografie/filmsterren-door-de-lens-van-bas-bogaerts-fdc9be58/


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for all the pictures and news, ladies!


----------



## Santress

Alex, Olivia Wilde and Paula Wallace at the opening night screening of *"Suffragette"* during the *18th Annual Savannah Film Festival* (October 24, 2015, Savannah, Georgia).

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^ beverage of choice to Santress. 
I like the look, but the shoes do clash with the rest of the outfit. And the patch is a butterfly?!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. A mojito would be great.

More/HQ:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## audiogirl

He looks tired.


----------



## jooa

He must be tired. On Wednesday he was still in Europe, all day he was busy with all promotional work for "The Diary". He had to back to NYC on Thursday or Friday ... and immediately he was at a concert Blur on Friday night (one fan tweet about meeting him there). On Saturday he's in Savannah ... everyone would be exhausted 

ETA. Here is all episode Belgian talk show "Van Gils & Gasten" where Alex was talking about "The Diary" and ... he invited the Flemish Minister of Finance, Budget and Energy on a date for "The Night of the Proms" 
http://deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/videozone/programmas/VanGilsengasten/2.4148


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was wondering if he went to Blur, as Alexa tweeted a photo of the concert. 

Damn it, I am not a fan of that hairstyle. His glorious fivehead looks more like a six when its that way. I prefer it shorter. But hey, that's just me.

Edit: I'm a negative nelly today but would it have killed him to wear a pair of dress shoes? Those sneakers 86 the whole outfit for me.

For Tarzan PR you can be darn sure I'm expecting some Tom Ford or Hugo Boss realness.


----------



## jooa

He is with Alexa in Savannah, someone on tweeter saw them on a lunch.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was wondering if he went to Blur, as Alexa tweeted a photo of the concert.
> 
> Damn it, I am not a fan of that hairstyle. His glorious fivehead looks more like a six when its that way. I prefer it shorter. But hey, that's just me.
> 
> Edit: I'm a negative nelly today but would it have killed him to wear a pair of dress shoes? Those sneakers 86 the whole outfit for me.
> 
> For Tarzan PR you can be darn sure I'm expecting some Tom Ford or Hugo Boss realness.



You are not alone on that. I HATE that hair style too. He should always sport this hair  








Source: charlievennervilf.tumblr


Thank you Santress, Jooa and everyone for the pics and info


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was wondering if he went to *Blur*, as Alexa tweeted a photo of the concert.
> 
> *Damn it, I am not a fan of that hairstyle.* His glorious fivehead looks more like a six when its that way. I prefer it shorter. But hey, that's just me.
> 
> Edit: I'm a negative nelly today but would it have killed him to wear a pair of dress shoes? Those sneakers 86 the whole outfit for me.
> 
> For Tarzan PR you can be darn sure I'm expecting some *Tom Ford *or Hugo Boss realness.



Blur? Maybe his tastes are improving? 

The full swept back look is not great on him. Not that it looks bad, just that there are other styles that look better on him.

I'm hoping WB makes sure there's lots of Tom Ford for Tarzan promo, it's still the best  for him, I think.

Regarding the Tarzan trailer, take this with a grain of salt as always, but from a poster on IMDB:

*by dspisepic
 »* 2 days ago (Thu Oct 22 2015 21:13:14)Flag &#9660; | Reply |  
Ive seen the trailer, looks really well made and should be a great popcorn flick, it should be released along with Force Awakens or soon after

by *The_Could-Have-Been_King
 »* 2 days ago (Thu Oct 22 2015 22:24:47)Flag &#9660; | Reply |  
That's cool. Where and how did you see it?

*by dspisepic
 »* 1 day ago (Fri Oct 23 2015 06:23:38)Flag &#9660; | Reply |  
I review unreleased trailers for movies and let movie studios know what I thought of them. I'm under an NDA with every trailer so I cannot talk about what I saw in the trailer, all I can say is that it was very good.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/board/thread/246373516?d=249654255#249654255


----------



## Kitkath70

jooa said:


> He is with Alexa in Savannah, someone on tweeter saw them on a lunch.



It's such a romantic and beautiful city.  I'm glad he brought someone along to enjoy it.  
The food is incredible there. 

I think it's time to throw away those shoes.  They're done


----------



## giatona

Gotta agree with you on the shoes and the hair!! Lol!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

Fan photo from today in Savannah, Georgia (October 25, 2015):

True Blood fans, y'all jealous? Just met Alexander Skarsgård and he stooped down to little people height."

-*the_ewade_show* twitter 

https://twitter.com/the_ewade_show/status/658384234038587392

(also on *_ohcaptain_mycaptain_* instagram)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> Fan photo from today in Savannah, Georgia (October 25, 2015):
> 
> True Blood fans, y'all jealous? Just met Alexander Skarsgård and he stooped down to little people height."
> 
> -*the_ewade_show* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/the_ewade_show/status/658384234038587392
> 
> (also on *_ohcaptain_mycaptain_* instagram)



I guess they're making a weekend of it. Alexa posted a photo with no comment from Savannah







*Source:* Alexa Chung on Twitter

I do love that imagery though. Having never been to that part of the US myself, I find that imagery quite gothic and eerie and intriguing, very _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil._


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I guess they're making a weekend of it. Alexa posted a photo with no comment from Savannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Alexa Chung on Twitter
> 
> I do love that imagery though. Having never been to that part of the US myself, I find that imagery quite gothic and eerie and intriguing, very _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil._



Savannah is very famous for their ghost tours and haunted houses if you are in to that kind of stuff. I also heard the city itself is very beautiful.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alexander Skarsgard &  Saoirse Ronan at the &#8216;Brooklyn&#8217; screening during the Savannah Film Festival on 10/25/15 







Source: alexanderskarsgardonline


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Full set:

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## ml44

Can he maybe dress better for a screening, maybe put some effort into it. He looks awful.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's the shoes. The others are dressed reasonably casual as well, but those sneakers are a step too far. A simple pair of black boots would have changed this look for the better.


----------



## merita

The shoes are god awful.  Not even Alex can make that work.  Maybe Alexa can take him shopping.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah, for me this is just too casual. I don't know why this annoys me but it does. I know the guy has like 5 shirts and two pairs of jeans but this is for work, even if it's not red carpet. Come _on_ Alex.

I was going to put this pic here and say, if you want to wear sneakers, fine but spruce up the shirt...now I'm not so sure






Something like either of these would have been fine. he looks sloppy IMO in Savannah.


----------



## ml44

I know it's the shoes, but lately he just seems off. At least to me. You're almost 40, dress a little better and not like a slob. I know that might sound harsh, but when he puts effort into looking good, he looks GOOD.


----------



## ml44

Free, you took the words out of mouth and those were the exact images I had and what he wore the first time on jimmy fallon


----------



## Kendalia

Even clean white shoes would not work with those outfits.  It is disappointing that he can't seem to make the effort to look nice.  Suppose he thought no one would see the pics but jared and daily fail picked up pics because of Olivia.  I thought the wrinkled grey tee in Brussels was pretty bad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its an industry event, regardless of it's location. He's been around the block more than once. As an event manager it p*sses me off no end when people don't dress appropriately for the occasion. Maybe that's why it's getting under my skin. IDK.

Its Monday here...maybe I have Mondayitis...lol


----------



## Santress

More/HQ:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Tku Santress and Everyone for all the photos and information  For a bts-movie dunce like me, I found all Tdoatg nominations and views very interesting  And I agree those Adi's for a prem!??

More from the Bonaventure Cemetery! Well he was a vampire 







> Just got locked in Bonaventure Cemetery with Alexander Skarsgard and Alexa Chung. She even instructed me on the best way to jump the fence. Cant believe that actually happened. - instagram.com/jeanmariebiele/







via labellafeminine


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chloe302225 said:


> Savannah is very famous for their ghost tours and haunted houses if you are in to that kind of stuff. I also heard the city itself is very beautiful.



Sorry Chloe, I missed your response earlier. I'm hopefully going to New Orleans in 2017 and will definitely try and get to other areas like Savannah. From what I've read it has a wonderful atmosphere which appeals.

@Zola. That statue is very creepy...ie I love it. A combination of the beautiful and the eerie.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's the shoes, if he'd worn the boots he'd worn in Ghent it'd be better. This look would be fine for Sundance, which is very casual, but this is a dressier festival. Maybe he thought since he was just attending the screenings and they weren't 'his' event he didn't have to get too dressy? 
Let's hope he doesn't wear the shoes for DOATG this afternoon.
And is that his CAA agent Tracy Brennan in some of those photos?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's the shoes, if he'd worn the boots he'd worn in Ghent it'd be better. This look would be fine for Sundance, which is very casual, but this is a dressier festival. Maybe he thought since he was just attending the screenings and they weren't 'his' event he didn't have to get too dressy?
> Let's hope he doesn't wear the shoes for DOATG this afternoon.
> And is that his CAA agent Tracy Brennan in some of those photos?



I don't know BC...it looks like he couldn't care, which is worrying. He usually has a sense of occasion in his dressing - even at his most casual. He knows what to wear to a screening. 

I get the 'not too dressy' idea but scuffed sneakers? Really?

Hopefully he ups his game for DoATG and this was just a minor brain fart, because I am NOT feeling this < yes I know...stating the bleeding obvious..lol

No idea what his agent looks like


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I don't want to be considered a bad fan but... why does he look so badly only when she is around?? In Gent he was perfect!
Yesterday he wore the tee upside down!!!!!! Something is wrong with him. And it's not a good thing.


----------



## Zola24

Now I feel slightly awkward posting this, Alex's screensaver is 'Tom of Finland'  Never change Askars! 




Via paulied88 instagram https://instagram.com/p/9SrJUiIlG0/


----------



## ScandiGirl83

What is  Tom of Finland?*
*


----------



## audiogirl

ScandiGirl83 said:


> I don't want to be considered a bad fan but... why does he look so badly only when she is around?? In Gent he was perfect!
> Yesterday he wore the tee upside down!!!!!! Something is wrong with him. And it's not a good thing.


He wasn't perfect at Ghent. His t-shirt was so wrinkled it was embarrassing. And he wore his coat the entire first day since the shirt underneath was too casual for the Q&A.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

audiogirl said:


> He wasn't perfect at Ghent. His t-shirt was so wrinkled it was embarrassing, And he wore his coat the entire first day since the shirt underneath was too casual.



The tee may be ruined by keeping it in the bag.
Saturday evening the tee and the jeans had spots!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I may get banned...but damn it I'm on topic..lol

Tom of Finland or one of his drawings anyhow.
He's an erotic artist...

http://tomoffinlandfoundation.org/foundation/N_Tom.html




I fully expect Canadian Beavers to do something with this for Christmas. (or I will)


----------



## audiogirl

ScandiGirl83 said:


> The tee may be ruined by keeping it in the bag.
> Saturday evening the tee and the jeans had spots!!


That tee had wrinkles along the hem from not being folded or hung when taken from the dryer. It's a typical pattern. 

I wasn't looking for spots on his clothes, but it wouldn't have been the first time his clothes had spots or even holes--long before he ever met Alexa. He's too much like a regular guy and totally unselfconscious about his image. He probably should pay better attention to his image, but it's silly to try to blame Alexa for his slobbiness. When he was at the Edinburgh festival with Alexa, he was dressed nicely.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

She wasnt' in  Edimburgh.


----------



## Zola24

Tks @*FreeSpirit71* :giggles: We won't let you get banned  If you go - we all go :boxing: Well, me anyway 

The mind boggles what you'll do with that at Christmas! :giggles:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Not the first time his clothes had spots or even holes--long time before he ever met Alexa. He's too much like a regular guy and totally unselfconscious about his image. He probably should pay better attention to his image, but it's silly to try to blame Alexa for his slobbiness. When he was at the Edinburgh festival with Alexa, he was dressed nicely.



Agree. Not the first time. But it IS one of the first times where its happened at a work related function. It may not be his premiere but the media is there so he's on duty, so to speak. 

Anyhow. Like I said, its my pet peeve and hopefully just one misstep. Not trying to make this into SneakerGate


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> Tks @*FreeSpirit71* :giggles: We won't let you get banned  If you go - we all go :boxing: Well, me anyway
> 
> The mind boggles what you'll do with that at Christmas! :giggles:



Lol. Thanks. Santa's packing quite the pistol, no?


----------



## Zola24

^ I agree Free, I think he's just exhausted from Ghent, the jet lag, Blur, and wasn't concentrating when he did his packing, especially if he only 1 pair of shoes! Apart from those Adi's he looked pretty acceptable to me 

Eta: The only Santa packing responses I can think of will surely get me banned too


----------



## ScandiGirl83

You keep finding excuses for him. Gent was Thursday!!! he had time to rest.
He just doesn't care!!!!! he is becoming a hipster!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ScandiGirl83 said:


> You keep finding excuses for him. Gent was Thursday!!! he had time to rest.
> He just doesn't care!!!!! he is becoming a hipster!



Well..he's late. Doesn't he know hipsters are on the way out?


----------



## Zola24

ScandiGirl83 said:


> You keep finding excuses for him. Gent was Thursday!!! he had time to rest.
> He just doesn't care!!!!! he is becoming a hipster!



They're not excuses, just perceptions. There are some things I don't like about Alexa, but hey Alex is with her, so perhaps they simply planned to spend a long weekend in Savannah together, and then the SFF asked Alex if he'd like to attend the other prems. Very difficult to refuse, as say what you like about him, he always seems accommodating, and takes his career very seriously. He didn't look awesome, (and apart from those damn Adi's), he certainly looked acceptable.


Eta: I've never noticed before, but now I've actually taken the time to look at Tom o F's face  he does bear a striking resemblance to Askars, he even has the eye-bags


----------



## audiogirl

ScandiGirl83 said:


> You keep finding excuses for him. Gent was Thursday!!! he had time to rest.
> He just doesn't care!!!!! he is becoming a hipster!


He has called himself a hipster before, also long before he was with Alexa. But he doesn't care about his clothes--he never has. That's why he keeps his wardrobe simple.

And I don't think that there is anything wrong with being a hipster, except for being a member of a group that is going out of style. We aren't finding excuses, but you sure are finding silly little things to complain about.


----------



## Santress

Fresh off twitter,  a new photo shoot!

Alex photographed by *Filip Van Roe* at the *Film Fest Gent 2015*:

Photographer Filip Van Roe photographed the Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård last week.

Skarsgård made his international breakthrough with the role of vampire Eric Northman in HBO's hit series True Blood. Furthermore, you can see Alexander Skarsgård in Lars von Trier's' Melancholia 'spectacle film Battleship and Warner Bros.' upcoming epic Tarzan (2016).

Source:  *Lumenphoto.nl* via *LumenPhotoNL* twitter

http://www.lumenphoto.nl/blog20151025-1/

https://twitter.com/LumenPhotoNL/status/658606863085383681


----------



## jooa

This blue, see-through shirt, black pants are his frequent clothing for events, only shoes are different. I remember that he's wearing this or similar outfit for the promotion for "Battleship", "The East", maybe even more which I can't remember 





ETA. ... and I must add that he wasn't on any Red Carpet in Savannah. He was only backstage or at the after party.

ETA. ... and what about this look at the official after party for SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK Event in 2012


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from today (October 26, 2015):

Makin my way downtown and I run into Alexander Skarsgard. #savannah @ Savannah, Georgia.

-*B2theRich* twitter

(also on *b2therich33* instagram)


----------



## giatona

Alex in all black looks good... Till you look below his ankles!!  lol


----------



## Santress

From the Q&A today (October 26, 2015).

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  Zimbio


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd! Get rid of those ugly a$$ sneakers already. They are seriously killing the hot.

The rest of his outfit is fine. Typically monotone but the top is flattering.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well..he's late. Doesn't he know hipsters are on the way out?



My city, being several years behind, now suddenly has a lot of young men and their hipster beards. It's very funny.



jooa said:


> This blue, see-through shirt, black pants are his frequent clothing for events, only shoes are different. I remember that he's wearing this or similar outfit for the promotion for "Battleship", "The East", maybe even more which I can't remember
> View attachment 3168990
> 
> View attachment 3168991
> 
> 
> ETA. ... *and I must add that he wasn't on any Red Carpet in Savannah. He was only backstage or at the after party.*
> 
> ETA. ... and what about this look at the official after party for SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK Event in 2012
> View attachment 3169010
> 
> View attachment 3169011



Thank you for clarifying, it didn't look like the red carpet. It does seem to me he was just attending stuff, and so didn't dress up. Of course, he didn't dress up for his own event either.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lawd! Get rid of those ugly a$$ sneakers already. They are seriously killing the hot.
> 
> The rest of his outfit is fine. Typically monotone but the top is flattering.



I think if he wants to raise money for some charity, he should auction off the sneakers. The winner can then burn them in a cleansing ritual. 

He likes his monotone, darn it!  The top does accentuate the muscle tone. 

Moving on from DOATG screenings, when the heck is Funny Or Die going to release the short from the Arctic trip?


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the *2015 Savannah Film Festival* and Q&A for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (October 26, 2015, Georgia):

Top photo:

"It's a good #Monday when you get to watch a great film with your friend and then the #actor answers #questions about said film."

-*adrianairis* instagram

2nd pic:

"Alexander Skarsgard examines art at @savfilmfest."

-*Malinasaval* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Malinasaval/status/658763152264425472

3rd photo:

"I never take photos with celebrities, but I made an exception for my Swedish family in Sweden. Alexander Skarsgård says hi. He loves Gothenburg and the music festivals. I told him about the lovely island of Styrsö and I think I convinced him that he has to check it out. Yes, I am super tired in this photo."

-*compadre_tmr* instagram

4th pic:

"With Alexander Skarsgard after watching a screening of his boldly unconventional film The Diary of a Teenage a Girl."

-*isacarrilloz* instagram 

5th photo:

"Alexander Skarsgård at a Savannah Film Festival Q&A following his film THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL. ReelGA.com."

-*ReelGA* instagram

6th & 7th pics:

"Alexander Skarsgard xoxoxo."

-*catfm38* instagram


----------



## Santress

1st photo:

Alexander Skarsgard talks about #the diary of a teenage girl at #SAVFF."

-*dlevine07* instagram

2nd pic:

"Alexander Skarsgard talks about his film after screening "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" #savfilmfest."

-*dosavannah* instagram

3rd photo:

"Today is the best day. #savff."

-*neonmark* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A lovely fan account by one of the nicest people in the fandom: Christian aka JustWanderingNeverLost. Alexa was at this screening too.



> *I GOT STUCK IN THE BALCONY*
> 
> Well, it didn&#8217;t go exactly how I wanted it to, but I was in the same room with him.  He&#8217;s even more beautiful in person and watching him walk on and off that stage gave me shivers.  The man moves like his joints are made of butter.
> 
> He didn&#8217;t do autographs before or after the screening which kind of broke my heart, but it was closer than I ever thought I&#8217;d get so I&#8217;ll be happy.
> 
> My Sis-in-law took pics with her zoom lens so once she send those to me I&#8217;ll post them for you.  Nothing I took turned out near as well as these and they&#8217;re better than even I saw him being in the same room.  I&#8217;m keeping my fingers crossed that he comes back next year for War on Everyone, I&#8217;ll be better prepared if he does!




































> He was super sweet and asked us if we caught the penis in the movie, lol.  His mic kept messing up and he had fun playing with that, making everyone laugh.  As far as I know only a handful of people got pics with him over the weekend and today, they all caught him right outside his hotel.
> 
> On another note, Alexa was there!  I knew she was down here with him but was really surprised to see her.  She sat right below me then after the Q&A she went and did a photoshoot right behind my hotel!!!










> She&#8217;s the one in the long coat holding the book.



*Source:* Photos and Words by JustWanderingNeverLost


----------



## mary12345

Wow Alexa is on stage with him looks like they are getting a bit closer to officially coming out as a couple!!  has anyone heard when the DVD release date is of DOATG?? It didn't play anywhere near me dying to see it!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mary12345 said:


> Wow Alexa is on stage with him looks like they are getting a bit closer to officially coming out as a couple!!  has anyone heard when the DVD release date is of DOATG?? It didn't play anywhere near me dying to see it!!



She isn't on stage, she's waiting off the stage while he does his thing 



> There is no official release date for the The Diary of a Teenage Girl Blu-ray and/or DVD yet. Based on the average time between opening day and home entertainment releases, our unofficial estimate is around December 2015.


http://www.movieinsider.com/m13313/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/releases/


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She isn't on stage, she's waiting off the stage while he does his thing
> 
> 
> http://www.movieinsider.com/m13313/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/releases/


 
yes she is still at one of his events?? think that is a first ??  and thanks for the update


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mary12345 said:


> *yes she is still at one of his events??* think that is a first ??  and thanks for the update



True. She may have been at others and no-one has known - though she's pretty active on social media so that seems unlikely.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> True. She may have been at others and no-one has known - though she's pretty active on social media so that seems unlikely.




too true!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> Wow Alexa is on stage with him looks like they  are getting a bit closer to officially coming out as a couple!!  has  anyone heard when the DVD release date is of DOATG?? It didn't play  anywhere near me dying to see it!!



I'd say they've been  'out' as a couple for quite some time. If you mean making an official  red carpet type appearance as a couple at a work event for either one of  them, then no, they haven't done that. And may not do so, some famous  couples do, some don't.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> True. She may have been at others and  no-one has known - *though she's pretty active on social media so that  seems unlikely*.



I've thought that she hasn't, as they seem to have kept actual 'work' activities separate from private, though I think they've shown up to after parties of actual work events. 

Of course, despite what certain 'fans' may think, she actually doesn't promote their relationship on her SM accounts, so it's entirely possible that she went to something at the LAFF, since she was in LA at the same time, and didn't mention it.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> She isn't on stage, she's waiting off the stage while he does his thing
> 
> 
> http://www.movieinsider.com/m13313/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/releases/



I'm really really hoping for an early December release.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Of course, despite what certain 'fans' may think, she actually doesn't promote their relationship on her SM accounts, so it's entirely possible that she went to something at the LAFF, since she was in LA at the same time, and didn't mention it.
> 
> I'm really really hoping for an early December release.



No, but she does seem to tweet/insta from whatever place they are in. That's obvious. Which is fine, whatever, but yeah, she does do it IMO


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, but she does seem to tweet/insta from whatever place they are in. That's obvious. Which is fine, whatever, but yeah, she does do it IMO


 
yes I agree she has been putting up pics of Savannah the last few days and I think when she went to NM to visit him she put up a pic of cowboy boots it's probably a bit of a private joke for her


----------



## Zola24

Tku so much *Santress* and *Free* for the fan photos 
I'm so happy that Christian, (jw-nl), attended the q+a as she is a truly lovely AS fan, and kinda sad that there wasn't the opportunity for a fan photo and/or autograph, but she really enjoyed herself so it's all good


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Had a few PM's and emails today re: my "criticism" of Alex and Alexa and another one just now, which I haven't had time to address. I can't be stuffed addressing it separately so here it is, though I think I've been pretty clear.

Alex _didn't _dress very well for those screenings etc in Savannah. Sorry, he's hot but he's looked better. Those sneakers are _no bueno_ for me. And he looks thin in the face. I don't know why but he does. He looks like he needs to slow down, get a good night's sleep and a burger.

One phrase kept entering my mind during all this: _"Dress for the job you want, not for the job you have"_. Next year they are going to plug the sh*t out of _Tarzan_. Alex needs to dress like the GQ movie star that movie might make him IMHO - even if the damn thing flops.

Alexa. I really don't care about her. She's just...there. I admit that she was _never_ on my radar as someone of interest at all and I follow pop culture. She comes across fine in her interviews, she's funny and irreverent. And she uses social media. It doesn't bother me as this is the way a lot of people do business or get interest in themselves, but I'm just calling it as I see it - and she _does_ give off hints of being with Alex via her social media. Again, I don't really care about it, but I don't see the common sense of denying this is what she does either.

I haven't had a change of heart, whatever that means. I'm a swinging voter, and I'm calling it how I see it via my perception, same as everyone else.

Oh and "overly critical" because I had a crack at his sneakers? Ok.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh *Free*  Wtaf!! Pm's and emails for expressing your reasonable opinions! I know you won't stop saying how you see it, so ****'em, they are just pathetic. Hugs and lv &#9829;x

Eta: I know all the fandoms can be a little crazy, but the AS fandom seems so much worse. I know it's tempting to quit but please keep hanging around, we need all the sane and honest fans we can get


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Had a few PM's and emails today re: my "criticism" of Alex and Alexa and another one just now, which I haven't had time to address. I can't be stuffed addressing it separately so here it is, though I think I've been pretty clear.
> 
> Alex _didn't _dress very well for those screenings etc in Savannah. Sorry, he's hot but he's looked better. Those sneakers are _no bueno_ for me. And he looks thin in the face. I don't know why but he does. He looks like he needs to slow down, get a good night's sleep and a burger.
> 
> One phrase kept entering my mind during all this: _"Dress for the job you want, not for the job you have"_. Next year they are going to plug the sh*t out of _Tarzan_. Alex needs to dress like the GQ movie star that movie might make him IMHO - even if the damn thing flops.
> 
> Alexa. I really don't care about her. She's just...there. I admit that she was _never_ on my radar as someone of interest at all and I follow pop culture. She comes across fine in her interviews, she's funny and irreverent. And she uses social media. It doesn't bother me as this is the way a lot of people do business or get interest in themselves, but I'm just calling it as I see it - and she _does_ give off hints of being with Alex via her social media. Again, I don't really care about it, but I don't see the common sense of denying this is what she does either.
> 
> I haven't had a change of heart, whatever that means. I'm a swinging voter, and I'm calling it how I see it via my perception, same as everyone else.
> 
> Oh and "overly critical" because I had a crack at his sneakers? Ok.




As for his outfits here, it was closer to 2009 Alex than he's been, so it was a little off.

As for Alexa giving hints, she does. Or I'm presuming she still is, since I'm not paying attention to her accounts anymore. But then I think they're hints only if you are really paying attention to where he is. Which is where the anti-fandom and their conspiracy theories come in, and drive me nuts. She's travelling, I'm not expecting her to not post something from where she is. It's not some weird conspiracy theory with Alex to get him on social media and to promote each other, which is what some of the anti-fans say.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was classed as an anti-fan once upon a time, who knows in some quarters I probably still am.

Maybe when you've been in a fandom long enough you get to see the pendulum swing both ways. IDK.

Yes I really am as jaded as I sound by all this...lol.

I need to go look at Fassbender in his tux to perk me up.That's one thread I enjoy just looking at the pretty and seldom participate.

Enjoy..


----------



## audiogirl

If she was really putting him her SM, we'd see full pictures of him and comments directly about him. We only got pics of places when we know they were together, where they were acting like any tourist couple (like in Albuquerque or Savannah). And sometimes parts of his body show up in pics of Alexa or her friends, usually posted by her friends, who obviously know not to snap full pics of him.

And that's not a conspiracy to secretly refer to him, since you'd have to know the SM accounts of her friends and know how to identify parts of his body (like his hideous swim trunks). What that really is, is the inevitable result for people who actively use social media to document their lives. Not my cup of tea, but it's obviously the trend.

So yeah, he barely shows up in her and her friends' SM as a ghost that can be discerned by fans in the know. But he isn't an active presence with blatant explotation. Alexa and her friends could be posting so much more than the wisps and hints we get. 

It also doesn't mean he's a hypocrite about his privacy. He doesn't use SM and he wants entertainment/reporting media to respect his personal privacy. That's always been an issue since he was 13 and quit acting. But that doesn't mean he has made an edict that his friends can't use SM. He's the luddite here and seems to know it. He has shown up plenty of times in SM of friends, like MicMac and Alicia Vikander (and/or her friends).

As for Alexa, I had no idea who she was, but I've liked her self-deprecating wit and spritely personality in her interviews. I think that appeals to Alex. He seems very happy lately. That's all that counts for me. About her presence in media: (social and otherwise), she's managing to keep herself relevant in a brutal industry and I respect that. 

Like all models and most actresses, she's too thin. Blame the industry for that. And she smokes. I hate all tobacco, but it's powerfully addictive (studies show it's as addictive as heroin). I also think a smoker's mouth tastes like the inside of an old gym shoe. But smokers exist, and we can't remove them from existence nor wish their addiction away. She's not his only friend or family member who smokes. And, God help him, he's used snus.

I don't give a flying fig about the shoes, and the only piece of clothing I objected to was the wrinkled tee. There is hotel valet service to fix simple problems like that. I hate his hair lately. It's unflattering.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Free & Zola.

A photo of Alex taken by *Malina Saval* at yesterday's (October 26, 2015) *Savannah Film Festival*.  Thanks for sharing, Malina!

"Bad lighting but he spent all those years playing a vampire so maybe it's for the best." 

-Malina Saval

Source:

https://www.facebook.com/MalinaSava...41828.266104003595728/438566483016145/?type=3


----------



## jooa

@ FreeSpirit71 Oh yeah, I agree, Michael Fassbender is sometimes nice to look at ... but very often his fan are calling his wardrobe and his looks rather not very pleasant words


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Had a few PM's and emails today re: my "criticism" of Alex and Alexa and another one just now, which I haven't had time to address. I can't be stuffed addressing it separately so here it is, though I think I've been pretty clear.
> 
> Alex _didn't _dress very well for those screenings etc in Savannah. Sorry, he's hot but he's looked better. Those sneakers are _no bueno_ for me. And he looks thin in the face. I don't know why but he does. He looks like he needs to slow down, get a good night's sleep and a burger.
> 
> One phrase kept entering my mind during all this: _"Dress for the job you want, not for the job you have"_. Next year they are going to plug the sh*t out of _Tarzan_. Alex needs to dress like the GQ movie star that movie might make him IMHO - even if the damn thing flops.
> 
> Alexa. I really don't care about her. She's just...there. I admit that she was _never_ on my radar as someone of interest at all and I follow pop culture. She comes across fine in her interviews, she's funny and irreverent. And she uses social media. It doesn't bother me as this is the way a lot of people do business or get interest in themselves, but I'm just calling it as I see it - and she _does_ give off hints of being with Alex via her social media. Again, I don't really care about it, but I don't see the common sense of denying this is what she does either.
> 
> I haven't had a change of heart, whatever that means. I'm a swinging voter, and I'm calling it how I see it via my perception, same as everyone else.
> 
> Oh and "overly critical" because I had a crack at his sneakers? Ok.



Well, at least you were on topic. That's a success, right? 



audiogirl said:


> If she was really putting him her SM, we'd see full pictures of him and comments directly about him. We only got pics of places when we know they were together, where they were acting like any tourist couple (like in Albuquerque or Savannah). And sometimes parts of his body show up in pics of Alexa or her friends, usually posted by her friends, who obviously know not to snap full pics of him.
> 
> And that's not a conspiracy to secretly refer to him, since you'd have to know the SM accounts of her friends and know how to identify parts of his body (like his hideous swim trunks). What that really is, is the inevitable result for people who actively use social media to document their lives. Not my cup of tea, but it's obviously the trend.
> 
> So yeah, he barely shows up in her and her friends' SM as a ghost that can be discerned by fans in the know. But he isn't an active presence with blatant explotation. Alexa and her friends could be posting so much more than the wisps and hints we get.
> 
> It also doesn't mean he's a hypocrite about his privacy. He doesn't use SM and he wants entertainment/reporting media to respect his personal privacy. That's always been an issue since he was 13 and quit acting. But that doesn't mean he has made an edict that his friends can't use SM. He's the luddite here and seems to know it. He has shown up plenty of times in SM of friends, like MicMac and Alicia Vikander (and/or her friends).
> 
> As for Alexa, I had no idea who she was, but I've liked her self-deprecating wit and spritely personality in her interviews. I think that appeals to Alex. He seems very happy lately. That's all that counts for me. About her presence in media: (social and otherwise), she's managing to keep herself relevant in a brutal industry and I respect that.
> 
> Like all models and most actresses, she's too thin. Blame the industry for that. And she smokes. I hate all tobacco, but it's powerfully addictive (*studies show it's as addictive as heroin*). I also think a smoker's mouth tastes like the inside of an old gym shoe. But smokers exist, and we can't remove them from existence nor wish their addiction away. She's not his only friend or family member who smokes. And, God help him, he's used snus.
> 
> I don't give a flying fig about the shoes, and the only piece of clothing I objected to was the wrinkled tee. There is hotel valet service to fix simple problems like that. I hate his hair lately. It's unflattering.



Tobacco is even worse. Studies show that once you've got clean from heroin the chance to relapse is smaller than with tobacco. Tobacco can be detected in your body ten years after you stopped smoking unlike heroin.


----------



## Santress

From *SavannahNow.com*:

Best known for his role as the 1,000-year-old Viking vampire Eric Northman on the HBO series True Blood, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård attended a short Q&A after the screening of his latest film The Diary of a Teenage Girl on Monday at the Savannah College of Art and Designs Museum of Art as part of the Savannah Film Festival.

The indie film debuted earlier this year at the Sundance Film Festival and had a limited release in August and has received positive reviews. Skarsgård plays 35-year-old Monroe who begins a love affair with his girlfriends (played by Kristen Wiig) 15-year-old daughter Minnie Goetze, played by Bel Powley. The storyline follows Minnie on her sexual and artistic awakening and is based on the graphic novel The Diary of a Teenage Girl: An Account in Words and Pictures by Phoebe Gloeckner. The film is written and directed by Marielle Heller.

Varietys Malina Saval moderated the Q&A with Skarsgård and made note of the films honest depiction of a teenage girl and said, You dont get that a lot in cinema.

Skarsgård agreed.

I was given the script by a friend who knows Marielle ... and she said shes incredibly passionate about this project. ... You want to read it?  I fell in love with it. The script felt so unique and honest in this portrayal of this young girl

Saval asked Skarsgård about how he prepared for the sex scenes with Powley and how they were able to keep the balance of the relationship on-screen from coming across as predatory.

Bel had never kissed a guy on screen before this let alone have five sex scenes, he said. We had two weeks before we started filming, and we could hang out and talk about the scene and talk about the relationship and  find that arc of it to make it interesting because it could have easily become too predatory

We were aiming to make it awkward and slightly uncomfortable for the audience  but at the same time there are some real and beautiful moments in their connections with each other.

Saval also points out that this film has a female director, the source material comes from a woman, and the two main characters are women. She asked Skarsgård why he feels its important to get more women in film.

Its quite sad and tragic that I have worked with only one female director before Marielle  and it felt really refreshing to see (the story) from a teenage girls point of view and to have that directed by a brilliant and really strong female filmmaker who had an important story to tell and I think thats key She wanted to tell that story and hopefully people can connect with that story  and hopefully more women will get that opportunity to tell that story because its quite interesting.

While Skarsgård has closed the door on his vampire days at True Blood, hes not short for work these days and discussed his upcoming film, Tarzan, which is set to release next year and co-stars Margot Robbie and Christoph Waltz.

Skarsgård said the movie was filmed just north of London and he was nervous because he was told all the filming would take place on a set. Filming in Africa would take place later without the main characters.

I was worried it would have no sense of the jungle.

But he said he was relieved when he saw the sets, which featured real trees and rivers as well as African villages. But there were no animals.

He said the new film basically picks up where the film Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes (1984) left off even though the film is not meant to be a sequel.

It begins in London and (Tarzan) is having tea with the prime minister. He very much fits in and doesnt want to go back to the jungle but he has to go back.  Its kind of a reversal of Greystoke.

Source:  Article:* Kim Wade* for *SavannahNow.com *

http://savannahnow.com/accent/2015-...but-savannah-film-festival-diary-teenage-girl


----------



## Santress

Alex photographed by *Adriana Iris Boatwright* at the* Savannah Film Festivals *Q&A for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* (October 26, 2015, Georgia).

Source:  *Adriana Iris Boatwright* via *SavannahNow.com *

http://savannahnow.com/slideshow/2015-10-26/alexander-skarsg-rd-savannah-film-festival#slide-1


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *Adriana Iris Boatwright* via *SavannahNow.com *

http://savannahnow.com/slideshow/2015-10-26/alexander-skarsg-rd-savannah-film-festival#slide-1


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Sneaker-gate! I love it.  Hilarious.  I keep forgetting we aren't allowed to pick on poor Alex - as I've always said, his clothes are open season and always have been, we're not assaulting his character.  But for all the times we've heaped praise on a lovely Tom Ford suit, there cometh the wrinkled tee, age-old Adidas and the jeans we've seen a thousand times.  Totally agree, there's something quite different about going to see a concert on your own time and doing promotion where you might at least try to look like you didn't roll out of bed ten minutes ago.  I'm laughing though, because I'm sure he would say "what? I wore a practically see-through tee-shirt, which you beg for all the time.  MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MINDS!"


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was classed as an anti-fan once upon a time, who knows in some quarters I probably still am.
> 
> Maybe when you've been in a fandom long enough you get to see the pendulum swing both ways. IDK.
> 
> Yes I really am as jaded as I sound by all this...lol.
> 
> I need to go look at Fassbender in his tux to perk me up.That's one thread I enjoy just looking at the pretty and seldom participate.
> 
> Enjoy..



I agree what you wrote about his current festival dressing but I don't understand why you brought private discussions on the board. Shouldn't private conversations stay private? And no, it wasn't me who complained about "criticism" this time. If I have something to say I say it in public even though I've noticed my opinions are not very popular here 

Also, why even care if someone has labelled you as an anti fan, non fan, ex-fan or whatever fan? It's not insulting or name calling. This is not a fan page and the spice of this forum is interfaction of different cultures, opinions, povs etc, at least to me. And tbh, who "true" fan even log in to gossip boards just to point out flaws of her/his favorite celebrity. So it shouldn't come surprise if someone thinks you are "an anti-fan" or "changed your heart" 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Sneaker-gate! I love it.  Hilarious.  *I keep forgetting we aren't allowed to pick on poor Alex - as I've always said, his clothes are open season and always have been, we're not assaulting his character.*  But for all the times we've heaped praise on a lovely Tom Ford suit, there cometh the wrinkled tee, age-old Adidas and the jeans we've seen a thousand times.  Totally agree, there's something quite different about going to see a concert on your own time and doing promotion where you might at least try to look like you didn't roll out of bed ten minutes ago.  I'm laughing though, because I'm sure he would say "what? I wore a practically see-through tee-shirt, which you beg for all the time.  MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MINDS!"



How come? I haven't seen anyone preventing you for mocking his (bad) taste in everything which in my books is pretty much the same than picking his character but that's just my opinion. But now when you brought this up, I was actually lectured several times for showing my sympathy for the she-devil, so you are right there, there seems to be some secret code what is allowed to post or say to earn "respect" from long timers and regular members 

Good posts Audiogirl and BC :urock:

Thank you for the pics and information Santress and others


----------



## merita

Alex is a grown man, who pokes fun at himself and others.  Here, I find, poking fun gets labeled as mocking, criticizing or pointing out flaws.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> Alex is a grown man, who pokes fun at himself and others.  Here, I find, poking fun gets labeled as mocking, criticizing or pointing out flaws.



Yes, that's the way I see it. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see you guys "poking fun" at somebody's else's expense or "criticizing"  other actors but for now on it seems that *just Alex* is a laughing stock in the True Blood and Swedish posse fandoms. I can only guess the reasons


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Totally agree, there's something quite different about going to see a concert on your own time and doing promotion where you might at least try to look like you didn't roll out of bed ten minutes ago.



That was entirely my point 



GlamazonD said:


> I agree what you wrote about his current festival dressing but I don't understand why you brought private discussions on the board. Shouldn't private conversations stay private? And no, it wasn't me who complained about "criticism" this time. If I have something to say I say it in public even though I've noticed my opinions are not very popular here
> 
> Also, why even care if someone has labelled you as an anti fan, non fan, ex-fan or whatever fan? It's not insulting or name calling. This is not a fan page and the spice of this forum is interfaction of different cultures, opinions, povs etc, at least to me. And tbh, who "true" fan even log in to gossip boards just to point out flaws of her/his favorite celebrity. So it shouldn't come surprise if someone thinks you are "an anti-fan" or "changed your heart"



I'll respond to this only because it's relevant and I think a fair question. People were reading what I wrote _here_, and contacting me about it anonymously via Tumblr (the emails I was referring to were msg notifications). I don't post about Alex on my tumblr, only _occasionally_ photos from the AS blogs I support.  I wasn't going to engage trolls on tumblr or the PM here separately. The messages were about _this thread,_ and as the topic was still being discussed it was still relevant to the discussion on tPF. So here is where I answered it.



GlamazonD said:


> Yes, that's the way I see it. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see you guys poking fun at somebody's else's expense or "criticizing"  other actors but for now on it seems that *just Alex* is a laughing stock in the True Blood and Swedish posse fandoms. I can only guess the reasons



You keep saying this like it's fact but it's not. What exactly are you looking for in regards to criticism of other actors - Joe Manganiello's application form to MENSA? He's not the subject of the thread though he does have his own if you're interested. True Blood is dead and gone so it's not even really discussed much aside from a short diversion to our fave episode.

With regards to the Swedish posse, this is really beating the dead horse. They are different people with different careers. Joel has his appeal, Fares has his (and yet you don't like us talking about him when it was positive?) So where are you seeing these posts about him being the laughing stock of these groups?

I want Alex to succeed, which is why he needs to step up his game. And I'm laughing because for the most part, tPF has been criticised for the past year or so as being_ too _Pro-Alex. 

The discussion about what constitutes a "true" fan is nauseating TBH and belongs in primary school.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That was entirely my point
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to this only because it's relevant and I think a fair question. People were reading what I wrote _here_, and contacting me about it anonymously via Tumblr (the emails I was referring to were msg notifications). I don't post about Alex on my tumblr, only _occasionally_ photos from the AS blogs I support.  I wasn't going to engage trolls on tumblr or the PM here separately. The messages were about _this thread,_ and as the topic was still being discussed it was still relevant to the discussion on tPF. So here is where I answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying this like it's fact but it's not. What exactly are you looking for in regards to criticism of other actors - Joe Manganiello's application form to MENSA? He's not the subject of the thread though he does have his own if you're interested. True Blood is dead and gone so it's not even really discussed much aside from a short diversion to our fave episode.
> 
> With regards to the Swedish posse, this is really beating the dead horse. They are different people with different careers. Joel has his appeal, Fares has his (and yet you don't like us talking about him when it was positive?) So where are you seeing these posts about him being the laughing stock of these groups?
> 
> I want Alex to succeed, which is why he needs to step up his game. And I'm laughing because for the most part, tPF has been criticised for the past year or so as being_ too _Pro-Alex.
> 
> The discussion about what constitutes a "true" fan is nauseating TBH and belongs in primary school.


 
well said!! totally agree!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Sneaker-gate! I love it.  Hilarious.  I keep forgetting we aren't allowed to pick on poor Alex - as I've always said, his clothes are open season and always have been, we're not assaulting his character.  But for all the times we've heaped praise on a lovely Tom Ford suit, there cometh the wrinkled tee, age-old Adidas and the jeans we've seen a thousand times.  Totally agree, there's something quite different about going to see a concert on your own time and doing promotion where you might at least try to look like you didn't roll out of bed ten minutes ago.  I'm laughing though, because I'm sure he would say "*what? I wore a practically see-through tee-shirt, which you beg for all the time.  MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MINDS!"*



I for one am very grateful for the see through t-shirt! 



GlamazonD said:


> Yes, that's the way I see it. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see you guys "poking fun" at somebody's else's expense or "criticizing"  other actors but for now *on it seems that just Alex is a laughing stock in the True Blood and Swedish posse fandoms. I can only guess the reasons*



You keep harping on this, one as if it's really true, and two, that it's true and that there's some conspiracy behind it. 
There's no evidence for either.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I for one am very grateful for the see through t-shirt!
> .



Well a nice bod in a transparent shirt is always welcome. There's always time for a perve though that got taken down a different path due to other conversations.

I'd take a scrubbed-up Alex appearance, a career announcement and a mojito right about now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well a nice bod in a transparent shirt is always welcome. There's always time for a perve though that got taken down a different path due to other conversations.
> 
> I'd take a scrubbed-up Alex appearance, a career announcement and a mojito right about now.




He could have gone naked, that would have definitely been fine with me! 

Not that I'm defending his wearing white sneakers to all events that he attended, especially not only were they not dressy but the clashing with his dark outfits was annoying. But, it does seem that he wasn't the only male to not be that dressy, and even rumpled. 

http://tinyurl.com/q3hce9o

http://www.wireimage.com/search/#images?q=SCAD%20presents%2018th&s=4

A fellow white sneaker aficionado:

http://tinyurl.com/oqv9m2n

Not that any of them who were more casual  were reaching Adam Sandler levels of schlubbiness (Ok, maybe Bobcat Goldthwhait), but it does seem to fit in with the perception that some men attending these events may not feel the need (or pressure) to be as dressy as the ladies.

Regarding any career announcement, I really do want to him to film something between now and full blown Tarzan promotion.


----------



## Santress

Ask and you shall receive, Free.
Mojitos for everyone.





(x)

More pics...Alex photographed at the Q&A for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl *at Day 3 of the *Savannah Film Festival* (October 26, 2015).

Source: *SavannahFilmFest* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/savannahfi...14707122445/10153819551827446/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/savannahfi...14707122445/10153819551032446/?type=3&theater


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well a nice bod in a transparent shirt is always welcome. There's always time for a perve though that got taken down a different path due to other conversations.
> 
> *I'd take a scrubbed-up Alex appearance, a career announcement* *and a mojito right about now*.



Several rounds of mojitos, followed, maybe, by a chorus of Kumbaya 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> He could have gone naked, that would have definitely been fine with me!
> 
> Not that I'm defending his wearing white sneakers to all events that he attended, especially not only were they not dressy but the clashing with his dark outfits was annoying. But, it does seem that he wasn't the only male to not be that dressy, and even rumpled.
> 
> http://www.wireimage.com/search/#events?q=savannah/[587244755]&ep=1/60/1&s=3
> 
> http://www.wireimage.com/search/#images?q=SCAD%20presents%2018th&s=4
> 
> Not that any of them who were more casual  were reaching Adam Sandler levels of schlubbiness (Ok, maybe Bobcat Goldthwhait), but it does seem to fit in with the perception that some men attending these events may not feel the need (or pressure) to be as dressy as the ladies.
> 
> Regarding any career announcement, *I really do want to him to film something between now and full blown Tarzan promotion*.



Hear, hear! 

Casual Friday has become casual everyday for those in the entertainment industry, and in all honesty, those in regular jobs, too. Yes, it's comfortable, but sometimes, it's nice to see people care and dress up. Although, I do agree, if you're not dressing up, you should just go naked. Works for me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Ask and you shall receive, Free.
> Mojitos for everyone.





VampFan said:


> Several rounds of mojitos, followed, maybe, by a chorus of Kumbaya
> 
> Hear, hear!
> 
> Casual Friday has become casual everyday for those in the entertainment industry, and in all honesty, those in regular jobs, too. Yes, it's comfortable, but sometimes, it's nice to see people care and dress up. Although, I do agree, if you're not dressing up, you should just go naked. Works for me.



Much appreciated gals, though it's before noon here.  And Vamp, long time no see.

*Edit:* Damn, what is on his jeans? Are they dirty? Oh man...I'm _not_ going there...lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Several rounds of mojitos, followed, maybe, by a chorus of Kumbaya
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear!
> 
> Casual Friday has become casual everyday for those in the entertainment industry, and in all honesty, those in regular jobs, too. *Yes, it's comfortable, but sometimes, it's nice to see people care and dress up. Although, I do agree, if you're not dressing up, you should just go naked. Works for me.*



Naked is fine! But the reality is some festivals are more casual, like Sundance and SXSW, and then there are those like TIFF, Cannes, Venice, that are much more dressy. Savannah seems to fall somewhere closer to being more dressy, but not always. So if he'd gone a little more dressed up he'd not been out of place. But he strikes me as someone who now tries to find out what the preferred dress code is for these events, so I wonder what he was told: Naked is fine, Alex, naked is fine. Anything but those adidas! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Much appreciated gals, *though it's before noon here.*  And Vamp, long time no see.
> 
> *Edit:* Damn, what is on his jeans? Are they dirty? Oh lawdy, lawdy..I'm not going there...lol



So? 

That's not dirt. I have a favorite pair of pants that do that, it's the fabric, they feel great, so I rub my hands of them but the nap of the fabric shows every touch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Naked is fine! But the reality is some festivals are more casual, like Sundance and SXSW, and then there are those like TIFF, Cannes, Venice, that are much more dressy. Savannah seems to fall somewhere closer to being more dressy, but not always. So if he'd gone a little more dressed up he'd not been out of place. But he strikes me as someone who now tries to find out what the preferred dress code is for these events, so I wonder what he was told: Naked is fine, Alex, naked is fine. Anything but those adidas!
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> *That's not dirt. I have a favorite pair of pants that do that, it's the fabric, they feel great, so I rub my hands of them but the nap of the fabric shows every touch*.



Ahh...that's a relief , do you mean like a short brushed suede or cord pant? They don't photograph well, don't catch the light in a particularly good way.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ahh...that's a relief , do you mean like a short brushed suede or cord pant? They don't photograph well, don't catch the light in a particularly good way.



Yes, my cords do it, as do my brushed cotton pants.


----------



## VampFan

Thank you everyone for posting videos, pics. Much appreciated.

i'm not sure about what's on his jeans. There were some pics Santress posted that I though, sigh, a stain on his shirt, what else is new. However, other views didn't show it. It was just a shadow. So, I'm chalking up the jean thing to lighting. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## No1YouKnow

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He could have gone naked, that would have definitely been fine with me!
> 
> Not that I'm defending his wearing white sneakers to all events that he attended, especially not only were they not dressy but the clashing with his dark outfits was annoying. But, it does seem that he wasn't the only male to not be that dressy, and even rumpled.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/q3hce9o
> 
> http://www.wireimage.com/search/#images?q=SCAD%20presents%2018th&s=4
> 
> A fellow white sneaker aficionado:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/oqv9m2n
> 
> Not that any of them who were more casual  were reaching Adam Sandler levels of schlubbiness (Ok, maybe Bobcat Goldthwhait), but it does seem to fit in with the perception that some men attending these events may not feel the need (or pressure) to be as dressy as the ladies.
> 
> Regarding any career announcement, I really do want to him to film something between now and full blown Tarzan promotion.




LOL. I was going to say that even though I prefer a "cleaned up" Alex, it's probably a guy thing.

Thanks for all of the pictures!!!!!


----------



## audiogirl

It's a guy thing and part of his charm.


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku *Santress* for the photos  and the Mojitos  Hiya *Vamp*  and *Everyone*


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That was entirely my point
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll respond to this only b*ecause it's relevant and I think a fair question. People were reading what I wrote _here_, and contacting me about it anonymously via Tumblr (the emails I was referring to were msg notifications). I don't post about Alex on my tumblr, only _occasionally_ photos from the AS blogs I support.  I wasn't going to engage trolls on tumblr or the PM here separately. The messages were about _this thread,_ and as the topic was still being discussed it was still relevant to the discussion on tPF. So here is where I answered it.



????...Well, anyway thank you for elaborating 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> You keep saying this like it's fact but it's not. What exactly are you looking for in regards to criticism of other actors - Joe Manganiello's application form to MENSA? He's not the subject of the thread though he does have his own if you're interested. True Blood is dead and gone so it's not even really discussed much aside from a short diversion to our fave episode.



Ño, I didn't say that as a fact but how I feel and vibes I get when reading some comments here and I only brought this up because you seemed to be upset when someone had questioned your devotion to the certain Swede  Secondly, it actually remains a fact that there isn't much if any criticism to the other TB guys and I find it weird, considering most of us know know him since the show started and are fans of the other TB actors as well. Re Joe M, I'm not interested him or Moyer, but I find it interesting that Joe and Stephen Moyer fans are not as "critical" than Alex fans seem to be. True Blood may be dead but the spirit is still very strong amongst hard core trubies 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> With regards to the Swedish posse, this is really beating the dead horse. They are different people with different careers. Joel has his appeal, Fares has his (and yet you don't like us talking about him when it was positive?) So where are you seeing these posts about him being the laughing stock of these groups?



Almost every time I pop in, but I'm not here complaining or judging, just my random observations and saying my opinion 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I want Alex to succeed, which is why he needs to step up his game. And I'm laughing because for the most part, tPF has been criticised for the past year or so as being_ too _Pro-Alex.
> 
> *The discussion about what constitutes a "true" fan is nauseating TBH and belongs in primary school.*



That was a joke, sry you didn't get it. "True" was in quotation marks for reason. It was a nod to True Blood and #truetotheend nonsense and I was poking fun at my own expense. Also someone would have been offended if I had written a "normal fan" instead


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GlamazonD said:


> Secondly, it actually *remains a fact that there isn't much if any criticism to the other TB guys *and I find it weird, considering most of us know know him since the show started and are fans of the other TB actors as well. Re Joe M, I'm not interested him or Moyer, but I find it interesting that Joe and Stephen Moyer fans are not as "critical" than Alex fans seem to be. True Blood may be dead but the spirit is still very strong amongst hard core trubies



Why would there be criticism of the other TB guys on an Alexander Skarsgard thread? Is that what you mean? I'm honestly intrigued as to why you think there should be discussion of them here when you so often go off on other posters for being off-topic? Or do you mean on other forums? (I think is where we may be getting our wires crossed).

But as to why this supposed _more_ criticism - I think Alex has a larger population of fans TBH, across a wider demographic, the popularity of Eric Northman and that Alex was pinned by many (including the media) as the breakout star of True Blood, so there's people following his career post-TB. So, he has more people to discuss, to fight, and infight, to talk about his career and his girlfriends.

This isn't new though, what's going on and I don't think it's relevant only to Alex. You only have to look at the Fassbender thread to see the same thing going on. It's almost like deja vu over there, and a reason I'm happy to be a lurker on that thread.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Why would there be criticism of the other TB guys on an Alexander Skarsgard thread? Is that what you mean? [*/B]I'm honestly intrigued as to why you think there should be discussion of them here when you so often go off on other posters for being off-topic? Or do you mean on other forums? (I think is where we may be getting our wires crossed).
> 
> But as to why this supposed _more_ criticism - I think Alex has a larger population of fans TBH, across a wider demographic, the popularity of Eric Northman and that Alex was pinned by many (including the media) as the breakout star of True Blood, so there's people following his career post-TB. So, he has more people to discuss, to fight, and infight, to talk about his career and his girlfriends.
> 
> This isn't new though, what's going on and I don't think it's relevant only to Alex. You only have to look at the Fassbender thread to see the same thing going on. It's almost like deja vu over there, and a reason I'm happy to be a lurker on that thread.



No sorry I was and am in hurry but I meant in general on tpf, tumblr and other boards, just not in this thread. And as I already wrote I'm not interested in picking the poor guys but I find this difference between the fandoms interesting, that's all


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GlamazonD said:


> No sorry I was and am in hurry but I meant in general on tpf, tumblr and other boards, just not in this thread. And as I already wrote I'm not interested in picking the poor guys but I find this difference between the fandoms interesting, that's all



Ok, that makes it clearer. I don't really have an answer though or any input you might find helpful as I wasn't part of a TB forum and only discussed it here, and followed recaps of the show on Tumblr/Wordpress by fans like Our Lady of Solitude.

There may be others on the thread or lurking who can help answer your questions though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Most of us here don't pay attention to whatever TB fandoms are out there and whether or not they're more critical of their 'star' than people are here. And really, we're not going to go and find out.
We've already mentioned there are plenty of other celebs who have fans who will be critical of their celeb when they feel it's warranted. As well as those who have plenty of anti-fans. 
Your belief that Alex is more picked on than other TB actors is yours, but it does not appear to be shared by most others on this forum.


----------



## a_sussan

I need more moijitos ..  or start dealing tequila shots..


----------



## audiogirl

Actually, Alex was picked on by some Bill fans who couldn't seem to separate Alex from Eric. And they would show up in this thread, since it is open to all. I know because of comments by them at Charlaine Harris' forum and other sites. But that is way in the past and hasn't been relevant for years.

Btw, Harris seemed to passively tolerate bullying of Eric lovers, since she resented Eric's popularity, even though she was the one who wrote him that way. It eventually meant that Team Eric fled her forum.

Anti-fan activity for Alex is now is mostly anti-Alexa. And that baffles me. I can see someone disliking her or disapproving of his taste in woman, but not this vehement anger and hate. The majority of relationships only last a year or two. Why not wait and see? 

That's what happened with KB. I didn't like her, but never hated her. Mostly, she seemed insubstantial, needy, and self-involved. And then it ended. Five years later: he seems happy; she seems happy; life goes on. I still don't like her, but she's off my radar. I find her uninteresting and irrelevant. But that's true for a lot of celebs.

Some of these anti-Alex/Alexa people have shifted to Joel Kinnaman as sort of their alternative Swede. Whatever. Enjoy your new fandom, but why bother hating your old one? Why not just move on and leave the anger behind. Life's too short.


----------



## OHVamp

audiogirl said:


> Actually, Alex was picked on by some Bill fans who couldn't seem to separate Alex from Eric. And they would show up in this thread, since it is open to all. I know because of comments by them at Charlaine Harris' forum and other sites. But that is way in the past and hasn't been relevant for years.
> 
> Btw, Harris seemed to passively tolerate bullying of Eric lovers, since she resented Eric's popularity, even though she was the one who wrote him that way. It eventually meant that Team Eric fled her forum.
> 
> Anti-fan activity for Alex is now is mostly anti-Alexa. And that baffles me. I can see someone disliking her or disapproving of his taste in woman, but not this vehement anger and hate. The majority of relationships only last a year or two. Why not wait and see?
> 
> That's what happened with KB. I didn't like her, but never hated her. Mostly, she seemed insubstatial, needy, and self-involved. And then it ended. Five years later: he seems happy; she seems happy; life goes on. I still don't like her, but she's off my radar. I find her uninteresting and irrelevant. But that's true for a lot of celebs.
> 
> Some of these anti-Alex/Alexa people have shifted to Joel Kinnaman as sort of their alternative Swede. Whatever. Enjoy your new fandom, but why bother hating your old one? Why not just move on and leave the anger behind. Life's too short.



I remember it well. It is one of the ugly sides of fandom rivalries. I agree that Bill fans (some not all) were upset that Eric was more popular than Bill in both show and books. It happens sometimes that a secondary character outshines the lead. 

Don't even get me started on the whole Charlaine Harris issue.  She had no trouble cashing her royalty checks from the legion of Eric fans while stringing them along book after book in the series, only to write one of the weakest "pull the rug out from under the readers" (Eric and Bill fans included) ending. The level of fan discord and author fall from the pedestal was so great, I've seen other author's book bombing be referred to in media articles as "pulling a Charlaine Harris". My friend just told me she read that term used in a USA book review just a couple weeks ago. I cant remember the particulars of the USA review, but I could ask her if she does. We did chuckle in amazement just how long lasting an error like this can linger in readers minds.

Adding: I'm only saying I remember the fandom wars while TB was on. I don't get all riled up about this stuff. Especially any dating gossip.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I actually think it was more sedate here than in other places re: Eric vs Bill and those visits by Bill fans were few and far between, if I remember rightly.  And there was never much Alex vs Stephen type of thing going on either - Stephen was recognised by most to come across as a decent kind of guy and a great interview. The most active discussion was of Alex's screen time per episode, and the _"Oh come on Bill is such a d*ck"_ type thing (which he totally was..lol)

There was more friction with the Joe fans TBH, here anyhow.  And some discussion of other actor's reaction to the reception Alex got at Comic-Con and PaleyFest etc


----------



## audiogirl

I definitely agree about the Joe fans here in this thread. Bill actually was the "winner" in TB, so less need for the aggressive TB Bill fans to feel the need to put down someone else. 

But there were also Bill fans from the book who would stir thing up as covert "spies". They'd plot these forays against Alex and/or Eric at Harris' forum, where she seemed to encourage this kind of bullying. It all seems rather childish and silly in retrospect. But the atmosphere over there was toxic. They'd even show up at alternative sites where the Eric fans fled and make group attacks. All in all, rather pathetic behavior for adults.

I think this is what Glamazon was referring to. The Eric hate extended to Alex. Honestly, that hasn't been an issue for years. And yes some of it was more relevant elsewhere and not at tPF. But during the worst of the Kate hate, there were book Bill fans who dropped in to pile on with the ugly.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That reminds me. There were heated arguments about Charlaine as well -mostly peeved off fans re: the book ending. Me being one of them, even if I did switch off after book 10.

Alex needs to make an appearance. This rear-view mirror looking never seems to end well 

Take me out and stone me: no Kate fan here, obvs - its well documented...lol


----------



## audiogirl

I didn't like her. I could see why others didn't like her. But mostly she just made me feel meh about her. I couldn't generate enough emotion to hate her. I just wanted her to go away. And it didn't affect my opinion of Alex. I feel certain she presented a different face to him than what the fandom felt they saw. In the end, if she was faking a facade for him, it fell apart. And so did they.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I definitely agree about the Joe fans here in this thread. Bill actually was the "winner" in TB, so less need for the aggressive TB Bill fans to feel the need to put down someone else.
> 
> But there were also Bill fans from the book who would stir thing up as covert "spies". They'd plot these forays against Alex and/or Eric at Harris' forum, where she seemed to encourage this kind of bullying. It all seems rather childish and silly in retrospect. But the atmosphere over there was toxic. They'd even show up at alternative sites where the Eric Fans fled and make group attacks. All in all, rather pathetic behavior for adults.
> 
> I think this is what Glamazon was referring to. T*he Eric hate extended to Alex. Honestly, that hasn't been an issue for years. *And yes some of it was more relevant elsewhere and not at tPF. But during the worst of the Kate hate, there were book Bill fans who dropped in to pile on with the ugly.



This is a point I think I tried to make when it was brought up again: It was very real. And it ended some time ago, really a lot of it was over before the series officially was. 

And I agree with you that the anti-fans aren't doing this because of TB, they're anti-girlfriend.


FreeSpirit71 said:


> That reminds me. There were heated arguments about Charlaine as well -*mostly peeved off fans re: the book ending. Me being one of them, even if I did switch off after book 10.
> *
> *Alex needs to make an appearance. This rear-view mirror looking never seems to end well *
> 
> Take me out and stone me: no Kate fan here, obvs - its well documented...lol



I am still peeved about how she ruined the last couple of books, and it wasn't just Eric's character she destroyed. I wonder if she thought people would forget, because two years on, they obviously haven't.

We need some real news. We've got 'sneaker gate'  (please check out Liev Schrieber's red carpet appearance yesterday with Naomi Watts, it's not good.) And we've got 'wrinkle gate'. 
Why? because there's no ))(@#() news.
The Funny Or Die video, where is it? 
Tarzan, probably something by the middle of December, but that's six weeks away. DOATG, out of theaters and waiting for DVD release dates, and maybe some more indie award nominations. 
WOE, maybe Sundance in January. 
No rumors of any new roles.
As for his relationship with Alexa, that's been going on for several months, and there's more drama from some so-called fans and their vitriol toward her than there is from the actual relationship.


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm glad we could clear those ancient old issues for the nth time. God forbid we would let grass grow over it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm glad we could clear those ancient old issues for the nth time. God forbid we would let grass grow over it.



They are pretty ancient, in fandom years &#128522;


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think any of that has any current relevance at all. It is all ancient history.


----------



## Zola24

Alex get back to work! We're running out of liquour 'round here 






switchbladekiller


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm glad we could clear those ancient old issues for the nth time. God forbid we would let grass grow over it.



Yawn



Zola24 said:


> Alex get back to work! We're running out of liquour 'round here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> switchbladekiller


 
Hey, Zola.  

OK, Im going to channel my inner Linda Richman and throw out a topic for discussion while waiting for Skars to sign on to another project. After the latest disappointing box office results for Jobs and Crimson Peak, in spite of popular lead actors, does this change anything for movies for the future? The Sony hacks showed that movie people at the top are clueless about actors who arent famous and dont want to greenlight projects that dont have a big name attached to them, and by big names I mean about 10 actors. No one else exists and cant open a movie, in their opinion.  I really like Chris Pratt, but Jurassic World could have been made with anyone and it would have made the $$$$$$ it has. I saw so many great indie movies this year. How do we get movie studios/movie going public to care about these smaller, more interesting (in my opinion) movies? Or does no one care? Discuss.

P.S. Finally saw Hidden. It would be a good home 'popcorn" movie to watch for Halloween weekend. Not super spooky, but in the right vein, if you are looking for something to watch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Yawn
> 
> OK, I&#8217;m going to channel my inner Linda Richman and throw out a topic for discussion while waiting for Skars to sign on to another project. After the latest disappointing box office results for Jobs and Crimson Peak, in spite of popular lead actors, does this change anything for movies for the future? The Sony hacks showed that movie people at the top are clueless about actors who aren&#8217;t &#8220;famous&#8221; and don&#8217;t want to greenlight projects that don&#8217;t have a &#8220;big&#8221; name attached to them, and by &#8220;big&#8221; names I mean about 10 actors. No one else exists and can&#8217;t open a movie, in their opinion.  I really like Chris Pratt, but Jurassic World could have been made with anyone and it would have made the $$$$$$ it has. I saw so many great indie movies this year. How do we get movie studios/movie going public to care about these smaller, more interesting (in my opinion) movies? Or does no one care? Discuss.
> 
> P.S. Finally saw Hidden. It would be a good home 'popcorn" movie to watch for Halloween weekend. Not super spooky, but in the right vein, if you are looking for something to watch.



Holy hell Vamp, that's a HUGE question . I had a lot of thoughts about it, that I needed to chew on then bring it round to Alex. Hopefully they make sense. If not, I'm sure everyone will let me know.

To begin, I still want to see _Jobs_ and _Crimson Peak_ and will go see them sometime in the next two weeks or so.  I am surprised that they haven't done better, if only because the buzz on both was so great.  MF and TH are good actors but it seems like the only time their films make big $$ are if they are part of a franchise with a great track record ie; _The Avengers_ or _X-Men_.  In fact, those big films (incl. _Star Wars_) seem to be the only ones pulling big money at the moment.

It seems like "event" movies or ones where you get more bang for your buck are the ones pulling in crowds. Which is a worry. 

I think Chris Pratt is kind of an everyman, he's a decent actor, guys can relate to him and for women I think he appeals as the guy next door type. _Jurassic Park_ is another franchise though that has built-in appeal and audience, though it _can_ suck (remember the one with Julianne Moore? Not even the glorious JM could save that pile of DinoDoo). So you can't underestimate the casting of the right person to head up the franchise.

However, I remember something from the Newsweek roundtable in 2012 with Tilda Swinton, Michael Fassbender, Charlize Theron etc...George Clooney said something interesting -  that big budget films and sequels are not the devil, because the profits from that fund the smaller films and offshoots of studios.  

I think the problem come in terms of climate, ie _economy_ where people are choosing _one_ film to go see. Will it be the one with a cast they love, where they know they'll have a good time, even if the film is kind of sh*tty, or the one they aren't sure of that, a smaller film that they have to see quickly before it disappears from the cinema?

So I kind of have concerns for_ Tarzan_, because we don't know what the climate is going to be next year, Alex is unproven as a lead in a major film, and while for me he's a good looking guy, Alex is not your classic Hollywood lead for a movie (or he's not one yet, but this is a test) Its the thing that I (and maybe some of you) find appealing, that might be the thing that doesn't gel with audiences - Alex is quirky - in a good way IMO but yeah it could be problematic.

It's kind of why I was so down on the way he looked in Savannah. I'm picking on it but I'd really like to see him paying attention to what he wears _ie_; circa his first interview with Jimmy Fallon and when he was attending some fashion parties around that time. it will get him noticed and on the radar, alongside the usual promotion. Yes, his acting is the real testing ground but he needs to _look _like a leading man as well.

Below are just some quotes I found that kind of explain why BCoop, JLaw, etc continually get cast - they make money. I think they are both good actors but the best actors? Not really. but they strike an interest from the public, who will see them in just about anything.

_"In the marathon obstacle course of a career, it's just good to have all the stats on paper for why you're not only a team player but also why it makes sense to support you in the projects you want to do - because you've made so much damned money for the studio."_
*Robert Downey, Jr.*

_"This is not an industry that says OK. It has to be about big business and big budgets. I think the beauty of the academy is that it finds little moments to say, 'Let's talk about these films and let's talk about things that maybe the rest of the mainstream doesn't get a chance to see."_
*George Clooney*

*Quote:* "If Warner is having its best year and they are going to have cutbacks, what does it mean for the rest of Hollywood?"
*George Clooney - a few years ago*


I read a few interesting articles - this was a good one.
*Hollywood Accounting: How A $19 Million Movie Makes $150 Million... And Still Isn't Profitable*
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...makes-150-million-still-isnt-profitable.shtml

*********

^Gawd, that's a freaking wall of text and a jumbled mess of thoughts  Anyhow.....


----------



## OHVamp

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I actually think it was more sedate here than in other places re: Eric vs Bill and those visits by Bill fans were few and far between, if I remember rightly.  And there was never much Alex vs Stephen type of thing going on either - Stephen was recognised by most to come across as a decent kind of guy and a great interview. The most active discussion was of Alex's screen time per episode, and the _"Oh come on Bill is such a d*ck"_ type thing (which he totally was..lol)
> 
> There was more friction with the Joe fans TBH, here anyhow.  And some discussion of other actor's reaction to the reception Alex got at Comic-Con and PaleyFest etc



I think the same. Mostly if there was any drama here, it was over his girlfriends. I may have an allergic reaction to Bill as a character , but Moyer always came across a decent and funny guy. He gives good interviews.


----------



## OHVamp

VampFan said:


> Yawn
> 
> OK, I&#8217;m going to channel my inner Linda Richman and throw out a topic for discussion while waiting for Skars to sign on to another project. After the latest disappointing box office results for Jobs and Crimson Peak, in spite of popular lead actors, does this change anything for movies for the future? The Sony hacks showed that movie people at the top are clueless about actors who aren&#8217;t &#8220;famous&#8221; and don&#8217;t want to greenlight projects that don&#8217;t have a &#8220;big&#8221; name attached to them, and by &#8220;big&#8221; names I mean about 10 actors. No one else exists and can&#8217;t open a movie, in their opinion.  I really like Chris Pratt, but Jurassic World could have been made with anyone and it would have made the $$$$$$ it has. I saw so many great indie movies this year. How do we get movie studios/movie going public to care about these smaller, more interesting (in my opinion) movies? Or does no one care? Discuss.
> 
> P.S. Finally saw Hidden. It would be a good home 'popcorn" movie to watch for Halloween weekend. Not super spooky, but in the right vein, if you are looking for something to watch.



I too wish Hollywood would give other actors a chance instead of having the same handful of actors in every movie. I love Indie films. Alex could star in them and I would be happy. I have always been concerned over Tarzan for many reasons. One is Hollywood's penchant for thinking every movie needs to be action packed CG effects to the sacrifice of an actual plot. These movies can be a lot of fun, but routine. 

Thanks for the tip on Hidden. I have yet to see it, but reviews seem to be pretty decent so far. Not on demand on my cable. I should just buy it and show my $19.95 support for Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I agree with you OH..I've really liked his Indie choices. I have to say, I'm nervous as hell for him for Tarzan.

Note: I really want to edit that long a$$ post. I took too damn long to get to my point. Oy.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy hell Vamp, that's a HUGE question . I had a lot of thoughts about it, that I needed to chew on then bring it round to Alex. Hopefully they make sense. If not, I'm sure everyone will let me know.
> 
> To begin, I still want to see _Jobs_ and _Crimson Peak_ and will go see them sometime in the next two weeks or so.  I am surprised that they haven't done better, if only because the buzz on both was so great.  MF and TH are good actors but it seems like the only time their films make big $$ are if they are part of a franchise with a great track record ie; _The Avengers_ or _X-Men_.  In fact, those big films (incl. _Star Wars_) seem to be the only ones pulling big money at the moment.
> 
> It seems like "event" movies or ones where you get more bang for your buck are the ones pulling in crowds. Which is a worry.
> 
> I think Chris Pratt is kind of an everyman, he's a decent actor, guys can relate to him and for women I think he appeals as the guy next door type. _Jurassic Park_ is another franchise though that has built-in appeal and audience, though it _can_ suck (remember the one with Julianne Moore? Not even the glorious JM could save that pile of DinoDoo). So you can't underestimate the casting of the right person to head up the franchise.
> 
> However, I remember something from the Newsweek roundtable in 2012 with Tilda Swinton, Michael Fassbender, Charlize Theron etc...George Clooney said something interesting -  that big budget films and sequels are not the devil, because the profits from that fund the smaller films and offshoots of studios.
> 
> I think the problem come in terms of climate, ie _economy_ where people are choosing _one_ film to go see. Will it be the one with a cast they love, where they know they'll have a good time, even if the film is kind of sh*tty, or the one they aren't sure of that, a smaller film that they have to see quickly before it disappears from the cinema?
> 
> *So I kind of have concerns for Tarzan, because we don't know what the climate is going to be next year, Alex is unproven as a lead in a major film, and while for me he's a good looking guy, Alex is not your classic Hollywood lead for a movie (or he's not one yet, but this is a test) Its the thing that I (and maybe some of you) find appealing, that might be the thing that doesn't gel with audiences - Alex is quirky - in a good way IMO but yeah it could be problematic.*
> 
> It's kind of why I was so down on the way he looked in Savannah. I'm picking on it but I'd really like to see him paying attention to what he wears _ie_; circa his first interview with Jimmy Fallon and when he was attending some fashion parties around that time. it will get him noticed and on the radar, alongside the usual promotion. Yes, his acting is the real testing ground but he needs to _look _like a leading man as well.
> 
> Below are just some quotes I found that kind of explain why BCoop, JLaw, etc continually get cast - they make money. I think they are both good actors but the best actors? Not really. but they strike an interest from the public, who will see them in just about anything.
> 
> _"In the marathon obstacle course of a career, it's just good to have all the stats on paper for why you're not only a team player but also why it makes sense to support you in the projects you want to do - because you've made so much damned money for the studio."_
> *Robert Downey, Jr.*
> 
> _"This is not an industry that says OK. It has to be about big business and big budgets. I think the beauty of the academy is that it finds little moments to say, 'Let's talk about these films and let's talk about things that maybe the rest of the mainstream doesn't get a chance to see."_
> *George Clooney*
> 
> *Quote:* "If Warner is having its best year and they are going to have cutbacks, what does it mean for the rest of Hollywood?"
> *George Clooney - a few years ago*
> 
> 
> I read a few interesting articles - this was a good one.
> *Hollywood Accounting: How A $19 Million Movie Makes $150 Million... And Still Isn't Profitable*
> https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...makes-150-million-still-isnt-profitable.shtml
> 
> *********
> 
> ^Gawd, that's a freaking wall of text and a jumbled mess of thoughts  Anyhow.....





OHVamp said:


> I too wish Hollywood would give other actors a chance instead of having the same handful of actors in every movie. I love Indie films. Alex could star in them and I would be happy. I have always been concerned over Tarzan for many reasons. *One is Hollywood's penchant for thinking every movie needs to be action packed CG effects to the sacrifice of an actual plot. These movies can be a lot of fun, but routine. *
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Hidden. I have yet to see it, but reviews seem to be pretty decent so far. Not on demand on my cable. I should just buy it and show my $19.95 support for Alex.



Thanks for your thoughts. I think Alex's career has been very atypical.

I wonder if Alex had gotten the part of Thor what his career trajectory would have been? I'm not sure he would change his film selection. He seems very particular about his choices. Since he doesn't share his thought process with me on the way he chooses his projects, I can only go based on what he has picked in the past. He really is an indie baby.

I, too, am concerned about Tarzan. I really hope the trailer is as good as that person who "maybe" saw it says it is. I don't want it to turn into Taylor Kitsch/John Carter situation. Granted, more people know the background of Tarzan (thank you Disney) than John Carter, but I still worry. To me, that trailer will be the most telling.

I could watch Alex in indies all the time, too, but that would mean he has to make them.


----------



## Kitkath70

The Taylor Kitsch /John Carter situation was the director's fault and started with the first trailer.  David Yates knows a thing or two about filming blockbusters.  Interesting article here.

http://www.vulture.com/2012/03/john-carter-doomed-by-first-trailer.html


----------



## VampFan

^^ It is an interesting article and I hope you're right. I know I have a very visceral reaction to movie trailers. I make up my mind very quickly whether or not I am interested in seeing it. Fingers crossed they do a good job with Tarzan.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree. We discussed it before but a good trailer is a must (still not sure it could have saved John Carter though).

Audiences have the attention span of a gnat so its really important to make an impact. It's not just in the cinema anymore. A good trailer will get traction on social media too and boost bums on seats.

I'm busting to get a look at Tarzan's .I've got tickets to The Force Awakens on opening weekend - I hope Tarzan's trailer appears before it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From CBLA...I love her, she's a never ending supply of a chuckle. 






*



unsurprisingly, that was the last time Eric Northman let Ginger pick out his Halloween costume.

Click to expand...

*
*Source:* canadianbeaversloveaskars


----------



## audiogirl

There was a lot more wrong with John Carter than just a bad trailer. It was a confusing hot mess that tried to shoehorn into one movie, the complicated mythos that had been developed in several Barsoom books. I had just finished reading the Barsoom books, and I still found it hard to follow. The jumping special effect looked silly, like a flea hopping around. It didn't look right or believable.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *To begin, I still want to see Jobs and Crimson Peak and will go see them sometime in the next two weeks or so.  I am surprised that they haven't done better, if only because the buzz on both was so great.  MF and TH are good actors but it seems like the only time their films make big $$ are if they are part of a franchise with a great track record ie; The Avengers or X-Men.  In fact, those big films (incl. Star Wars) seem to be the only ones pulling big money at the moment.
> 
> It seems like "event" movies or ones where you get more bang for your buck are the ones pulling in crowds. Which is a worry. *
> ...
> 
> However, I remember something from the Newsweek roundtable in 2012 with Tilda Swinton, Michael Fassbender, Charlize Theron etc...*George Clooney said something interesting -  that big budget films and sequels are not the devil, because the profits from that fund the smaller films and offshoots of studios.  *
> 
> I think the problem come in terms of climate, ie _economy_ where people are choosing _one_ film to go see. Will it be the one with a cast they love, where they know they'll have a good time, even if the film is kind of sh*tty, or the one they aren't sure of that, a smaller film that they have to see quickly before it disappears from the cinema?
> 
> So I kind of have concerns for_ Tarzan_, because we don't know what the climate is going to be next year, Alex is unproven as a lead in a major film, and while for me he's a good looking guy, Alex is not your classic Hollywood lead for a movie (or he's not one yet, but this is a test) Its the thing that I (and maybe some of you) find appealing, that might be the thing that doesn't gel with audiences - Alex is quirky - in a good way IMO but yeah it could be problematic.
> 
> *It's kind of why I was so down on the way he looked in Savannah. I'm picking on it but I'd really like to see him paying attention to what he wears ie; circa his first interview with Jimmy Fallon and when he was attending some fashion parties around that time. it will get him noticed and on the radar, alongside the usual promotion. Yes, his acting is the real testing ground but he needs to look like a leading man as well.*
> 
> I read a few interesting articles - this was a good one.
> *Hollywood Accounting: How A $19 Million Movie Makes $150 Million... And Still Isn't Profitable*
> https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...makes-150-million-still-isnt-profitable.shtml



I will probably see Jobs on DVD, I'm a fan of Sorkin's writing. But Crimson Peak, eh, probably not. And I'll usually try to see whatever del Toro makes. I think both had big buzz within their circle, but the 'average' movie goer wasn't that interested in coughing up money to see them in theaters. Sometimes HW ends up being an echo chamber, and not just concerning casting.

Most theaters are expensive, and so people do want to have bang for their buck if they're going to spend that much money. So HW churns out the comic book movies and reboots/redos, they're a known quantity. They may cost a lot to make, but if a hit can indeed help fund other movies. 

I think Clooney's mentioned that once he was able to prove he could make movies, like the Ocean's series, that made money, that gave him the leeway to make movies like Good Night and Good Luck.

Casting Alex and Margot as the leads in Tarzan is a risk. I think WB took that risk because while Tarzan isn't the 'name' it once was, there's still name recognition. And casting bigger stars like Waltz and Jackson does help lend name recognition. And, despite the HR article, keeping the budget under control helps mitigate any possible losses.

As for Alex's appearance at Savannah, I brought up the difference in expectations between the way woman feel they must dress and the way men feel, and get away with. Tom and Lorenzo have mentioned this often, and do so again today.

"It&#8217;s not like you didn&#8217;t know your co-star would be wearing a dress and heels. They&#8217;re _always_  wearing a dress and heels. You know why? Because people would **** all  over them if they didn&#8217;t. Bad enough you automatically make more money  than your co-stars simply by virtue of being born with a penis. Could  you at least not add to the massive discrepancy in perceived value by  acting like you don&#8217;t have to work as hard as they do to promote the  film? Come on now, Bradley. Step it up."

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/10/bradley-cooper-and-sienna-miller-at-the-burnt-rome-photo-call/

Hollywood accounting is weird.



OHVamp said:


> I too wish Hollywood would give other actors a chance instead of having the same handful of actors in every movie. I love Indie films. Alex could star in them and I would be happy. I have always been concerned over Tarzan for many reasons.* One is Hollywood's penchant for thinking every movie needs to be action packed CG effects to the sacrifice of an actual plot. These movies can be a lot of fun, but routine. *
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Hidden. I have yet to see it, but reviews seem to be pretty decent so far. *Not on demand on my cable.* I should just buy it and show my $19.95 support for Alex.



Both Robbie and Alex usually pick interesting roles, which is why I hope that this is one action/adventure movie with an actual plot.

I think Hidden is just VOD on Amazon, or the DVD, which is down to 9.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Alexander-Skarsg%C3%A5rd/dp/B014K5F1KO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1446165019&sr=8-2&keywords=hidden+movie

I do wonder what the sales number for it are.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agree. We discussed it before but a good trailer is a must (still not sure it could have saved John Carter though).
> 
> *Audiences have the attention span of a gnat so its really important to make an impact. *It's not just in the cinema anymore. A good trailer will get traction on social media too and boost bums on seats.
> 
> I'm busting to get a look at Tarzan's .I've got tickets to The Force Awakens on opening weekend - I hope Tarzan's trailer appears before it.



And this is why I've come to the conclusion (for now) that not having a trailer out now is a good thing. The movie's not out until July 1, putting too much out too far out, people aren't going to remember. Most movies aren't like Star Wars, or like most of the comic book movies, where there's sustained interest from a pretty large core of fans. The 'average' movie goer isn't really paying attention now to what's coming out in January, never mind in July.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> From CBLA...I love her, she's a never ending supply of a chuckle.
> 
> *Source:* canadianbeaversloveaskars



LOL! This reminds me, I should probably rewatch some Reno 911! and see if it's aged well. That show was always good for a laugh.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So, I'm a bit early, being in Oz, but.... here we go. I was going to do a Ghosts of Girlfriends Past  theme but thought that may not be a good idea.

Instead I ended up with this, in which Alex ends up looking like Nicole Kidman's future if she doesn't lay off the injectables.






*Source:* My dodgy Halloween skills


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Free, I must say I do love it.. Happy Halloween to you!


----------



## Zola24

^ Haha *Free* tku, I love it  *Happy Halloween Everyone* 

Tku too all for the movie discussions


----------



## jooa

Alex talks about 'Tarzan" at the Savannah Film Festival

source: http://thecelebritycafe.com/2015/10/alexander-skarsgard-says-new-tarzan-movie-is-mostly-cgi-video/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa.

From twitter...

A blogger&#8217;s interview with Alex and Mari at the *Ghent International Film Festival* (October 21, 2015).  This is a bit choppy (the ASN ladies did the best they could) so if anyone who reads/writes Dutch wants to take a crack at the original, please do so!

*Round table with Alexander Skarsgård and Marielle Heller*

Following the release of the film &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221; Lumière Film Festival Ghent organized a round table of several journalists at the beautiful Grand Hotel Reylof in Ghent. &#8216;Diary&#8217; is a sensitive coming-of-age film about a young girl who falls in love and begins an affair with the boyfriend of her mother (Skarsgård). Although the film has a fairly traditional visual style, it still dares to be more rock and roll than comparable genre films such as &#8220;Boyhood&#8221; and &#8220;This Boy&#8217;s Life.&#8221; Periodiekske and Passant had the chance to ask its Swedish co-protagonist and its filmmaker some questions.

Alexander Skarsgård (teenage girls now usually start spontaneously screaming) makes a relaxed impression when he enters the room where we are in a circle (as it usually goes with round table interviews) waiting for him. I immediately wanted to know from him whether as an actor is it  hard to play a character where you have questions about their moral character (Monroe). He is, in fact, an older man who begins a relationship with an underage girl, but at no time is Monroe dismissed as a pedophile demon. &#8220;For me this was the essence of the character and the story and is largely the reason why I wanted to do this movie right. How do you play because if someone correct? It is the subtle dynamics where Minnie is sometimes stronger than he, and vice versa. And I think we succeeded. If, as you say, you wanna hate Monroe at the beginning of the film, but nevertheless slowly begin to think differently about him, then we have done our work, I think. &#8221;

Alexander said that he never actually does method acting. Monroe after the film simply left him, it was no problem shrugging him off. &#8220;Over the years I&#8217;ve learned that for me it works best if I have evenings with just friends or family, what are you going to drink or eat and it just puts off me.&#8221; The Diary of a Teenage Girl is very close to his heart, he stated that it is a pity that this film was not made years earlier. It is correct when he talks about the obvious dominant role men still play in Hollywood, both in story lines and the specific film process. He hopes that this film can curtail prejudices about young women who want to explore their sexuality. The film also takes conscious here than ever intake in a statement.

It was very funny that they were particularly concerned for the rating in the (usually conservative) States. &#8220;Do not worry about Europe, you can do anything there!&#8221; Eventually teenage girls in America were allowed to see the movie while people in the United Kingdom had to be 18 years old to see it in theaters. Bit faint, Queenie. As a big fan of The Wire and Generation Kill (two series of HBO magician David Simon, in which Alex also plays a role in Generation Kill) I wanted to quickly ask him whether he wanted to participate in Generation Kill because of Simon, and how that was for him. &#8220;At that time I had been in the States for about two years, where I constantly traveled back and forth between Sweden and Los Angeles.  I had no foothold there then altogether. Until then my only work in the US were two scenes in Zoolander. No one knew who I was and I received only bad scripts. But when I received the script for Generation Kill, I knew immediately: I must do this.  I already knew The Wire and was a big fan of David Simon and Ed Burns. Until I effectively had the role, it was pretty hard. I had to audition several times and travel to Baltimore, New York and London. It was a month long wait and pray.&#8221;

Then we also got the chance to interview the director. Marielle Heller immediately proved with her entrance that women are much better at multitasking than men. Coffee in hand, baby on her arm and then answering tough questions from journalists: she does it all! Fortunately, her brother was also in the vicinity, for those moments when the baby still had enough of all these questions. The Diary of a Teenage Girl is based on the graphic novel. What immediately struck me was that this was a very effective way of making use of cartoon drawn overlays without having it seem or comes across as a gimmick. Therefore, I wanted her to know how fast the writing she thought these drawings I need to convert to something that works in the medium of film. &#8220;Immediately. I have never written a version of the script which did not occur this way of storytelling. I was inspired by that strange hybrid of different styles used in the comic. We see the world through the eyes of Minnie who wants to conquer the world as she draws. But I never wanted it to happen like "the world is suddenly a cartoon and this girl hops around now! &#8217;&#8221; That Heller was always looking for authenticity, is reflected in the close cooperation between her and the animator and mixing of digital recordings with original anamorphic lenses to effectively translate the feeling of the seventies.

Diary has expressed feminist themes in which the young protagonist has control over what she wants and when she wants to claim it (in her often dysfunctional relationships). I think male directors sometimes struggle with strong women in the lead. I asked why Minnie choose this disharmony in her relationships and whether it might be easier for a female director to broach these topics. &#8220;I think Minnie is suffering from a lack of healthy relationships in her life, in which she has no mother or father figure present. In your teens, you especially want to be understood and be seen. They are looking for those connections in any way that they can, often in the wrong places. Besides, I do not think that only women can tell good stories about 'a woman and her place in the world. &#8221; But obviously there are differences. I think I watch sex scenes and what just is central, because I happen to be a woman. It is however indisputable that we dare to tell more stories from the woman&#8217;s perspective, whether the author is now a male or female. It is an operating point of Hollywood (which Alexander also said) to give more women a voice in the film industry. And do not stop there: we need more transsexuals, more gay or bisexual people, more diversity. We need all of these perspectives, because these are simply people who live on this planet. It is not just white men who matter. &#8220;

With that welcoming message came an end to a fine afternoon. In changing times films like The Diary of a Teenage Girl are important. If you are sitting in the front row you can enjoy the drive and passion that people radiate for such projects &#8230; well, hats off, Marielle and Alexander.

Source:  Messcherp.wordpress.com 

+ Google Translate/Clean-up by ASN

https://messcherp.wordpress.com/2015/10/30/roundtable-met-alexander-skarsgard-en-marielle-heller/

via 

https://twitter.com/MielVB/status/660121013926035456


----------



## Santress

From the Q&A at the *2015 Savannah Film Festival* (October 26, 2015, Georgia):

"Some photos I took while Alexander Skarsgard did a Q&A after the screening of The Diary of a Teenage Girl."

http://spirit-of-mandi.tumblr.com/p...photos-i-took-while-alexander-skarsgard-did-a


----------



## jooa

^^ The lady on the pics above isn't dressed better than Alex so I guess Q&A at noon hadn't very sophisticated "dress code" at Savannah


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ The lady on the pics above isn't dressed better than Alex so I guess Q&A at noon hadn't very sophisticated "dress code" at Savannah



Just because someone dresses equally bad doesn't mean you have to do it too. Even for an afternoon screening there are casual-smart options that make you look like you made an effort. Particularly actors should know that perception is everything. He should take a page out of Tom Hiddleston's promotion dressing book.


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all the fantastic pics, info.. Santress, Jooa, Zola... And all of you. 
Happy Halloween.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for all the great pixs and news.

I think he looks just fine for the venue. If anything it reminds me of my art school days and everyone's uniform of casual artsy dress. He can be a poster boy for that look.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you everyone for all the interesting updates and the great pics. 
I don´t think his clothing style is so terrible, casual though, but thats Alex style. 
But he usually dress up to premieres, not so long ago with a tux at the opera premiere. 
Maybe the Tarzan promo will be less casual for him. 


A video from Savannah Film Festival and a short interview with Alex. 

_Olivia Wilde, Alexander Skarsgard, Saoirse Ronan at 2015 Savannah Film Festival:
_





*and Happy Halloween!*


----------



## audiogirl

He looks fine for Savannah. If they're all casual, then dressy would look odd. And the shoes don't bother me.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo in NY tonight (October 31, 2015):

Alexander Skarsgard #new york #bjarkeingels group #groupie #BIG #true blood. 

-*andreja_janina* instagram


----------



## jooa

He's smiling 

ETA. From some pics on instagram it looks that the party was yesterday.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks pretty good. They all look a bit yellow/orange though - it must be the flash.


----------



## mary12345

I think he looks a bit weary time for him to get some rest then back to work !! we need  a new project!!


----------



## audiogirl

That's funny, I thought he looked rested for a change.


----------



## jooa

... and this happened in New York 


@joelkinnaman


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa.

Another from last night (October 31, 2015):

"Halloween @olyazueva #alexanderskarsgard."

-*zennovaart* instagram

Plus bringing over Joel and Bill from the previous page.
I have to hand it to Joel.  He does good instagram.

"Halloween med Skarsgöttisar."

-*JoelKinnaman* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fab to see them all together! That's quite a trio of Swedish hot going on there. Its been ages since I've seen Alex with these guys. Good stuff.


----------



## OHVamp

Now why do I think Alex had that nun's habit in his closet all along?  

Thanks for the cool find.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OHVamp said:


> Now why do I think Alex had that nun's habit in his closet all along?
> 
> Thanks for the cool find.



Or he could have nicked it off Derek Blasberg
https://twitter.com/DerekBlasberg/status/565874995910705153

I remember this pic because Alex as a chaste priest? Yeah, right


----------



## mary12345

cute pics!!!  wonder who the other nun is??


----------



## OHVamp

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or he could have nicked it off Derek Blasberg
> https://twitter.com/DerekBlasberg/status/565874995910705153
> 
> I remember this pic because Alex as a chaste priest? Yeah, right



 Nunsense.


----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


> ... and this happened in New York
> View attachment 3174648
> 
> @joelkinnaman



What a lovely picture to wake up to this morning.Thanks, Joel, for posting and Jooa for bringing it here.


----------



## GlamazonD

Thank you everyone for explaining "ancient history" to me. I really appreciate that but because I believe what I see not what I'm told, I don't fully buy it. Sadly the animosity between the different fandoms still exists, in some camps more than in the others but I kind of understand that. If you are a fan favorite it comes with the territory I suppose 

Also, I'm a bit confused now because I haven't seen any criticism of Joel for putting that Halloween pic with Skarsgards on his IG. I can imagine the fan rage if Alexa had done the same. She's not even allowed to post the photos from the places she's with Alex 

Thank you for all the pictures, news and comments


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GlamazonD said:


> Thank you everyone for explaining "ancient history" to me. I really appreciate that but because I believe what I see not what I'm told, I don't fully buy it. Sadly the animosity between the different fandoms still exists, in some camps more than in the others but I kind of understand that. If you are a fan favorite it comes with the territory I suppose
> 
> Also, I'm a bit confused now because I haven't seen any criticism of Joel for putting that Halloween pic with Skarsgards on his IG. I can imagine the fan rage if Alexa had done the same. She's not even allowed to post the photos from the places she's with Alex
> 
> Thank you for all the pictures, news and comments



Who said she's "Not allowed"? You keep randomly making sweeping statements without actually quoting people on the forum, so it seems like you're reading stuff elsewhere and just brushing everyone with the same paint.  And this fandom animosity about True Blood - that hasn't been discussed _here_ for a very long time - there were some conversations about it when TB was on but that's because it was relevant at the time.


The divisions in the fandom at the moment are to do with Alexa from what I see, and some concern about his career.

Why would there be criticism of Joel for putting a photo of a long time friend/s on his Instagram? I think it's great, and a great photo. And it was obviously okay with both Alex and Bill.

I actually wouldn't mind seeing a posed photo of Alex and Alexa together.  We know they're together, in some way (casual or serious who knows?) so...



OHVamp said:


> Nunsense.


----------



## audiogirl

Ok, my unwelcome two cents. 

First @Glamazon, there really is no more animosity from TB camps. There hasn't been for years. No one cares anymore. It is all directed at Alexa with Alex as collateral damage.

Second, I think Glamazon was referring to the folks who drop in here (many of whom used to be regulars) to complain about Alexa's social media or her friends' social media. They seem to think that she is secretly defying his wish for privacy by having her friends post parts of body (which are really just incidental to other pics because they post so much). But the complainers still fail to understand that his wish for privacy is from media, not his friends (who are already part of his private life). As we can see, he is ok with friends posting. He may not use social media, but he seems fine with others using it.

However Alexa could have pics and discussions/descriptions of him plastered all over her social media, and she hasn't. So she seems to understand his desire for keeping the relationship private. Although I think he's being silly, since everyone knows they are together.

I'd be fine with her posting pics of him or him using social media. But he's still skittish. I think it stems from his reaction when he was 13 and quit acting because people were paying too much attention to him. He's shy, and I find that endearing, even if it means I'm deprived of him posting selfies and saying stupid things that people misunderstand and get outraged about, since there are people who always get outraged for no reason.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Who said she's "Not allowed"? You keep randomly making sweeping statements without actually quoting people on the forum, so it seems like you're reading stuff elsewhere and just brushing everyone with the same paint.  And this fandom animosity about True Blood - that hasn't been discussed _here_ for a very long time - there were some conversations about it when TB was on but that's because it was relevant at the time.
> 
> 
> The divisions in the fandom at the moment are to do with Alexa from what I see, and some concern about his career.
> 
> *Why would there be criticism of Joel for putting a photo of a long time friend/s on his Instagram? I think it's great, and a great photo. And it was obviously okay with both Alex and Bill.*
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind seeing a posed photo of Alex and Alexa together.  We know they're together, in some way (casual or serious who knows?) so...



Nice gravatar! 



audiogirl said:


> Ok, my unwelcome two cents.
> 
> First @Glamazon, there really is no more animosity from TB camps. There hasn't been for years. No one cares anymore. It is all directed at Alexa with Alex as collateral damage.
> 
> *Second, I think Glamazon was referring to the folks who drop in here to complain about Alexa's social media or her friends' social media. They seem to think that she is secretly defying his wish for privacy by having her frIends post parts of body (which are really just incidental to other pics because they post so much). But the complainers still fail to understand that his wish for privacy is from media, not his friends (who are already part of his private life). As we can see, he is ok with friends posting. He may not use social media, but he seems fine with others using it.
> *
> However Alexa could have pics and discussions/descriptions of him plastered all over her social media, and she hasn't. So she seems to understand his desire for keeping the relationship private. Although I think he's being silly, since everyone knows they are together.
> 
> I'd be fine with her posting pics of him or him using social media. But he's still skittish. I think it stems from his reaction when he was 13 and quit acting because people were paying too much attention to him. He's shy, and I find that endearing, even if it means I'm deprived of him posting selfies and saying stupid things that people misunderstand and get outraged about, since there are people who always get outraged for no reason.



The people who comment here almost exclusively, and negatively, about Alexa are probably the same small group that do it elsewhere. To me, it's not really about social media use, it's that Alex has a girlfriend. That she happens to be a fashionista social media user makes it 'easier' for them to go after her, but even if she weren't that they'd still go after her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Nice gravatar!



The Leia pic? Yeah it's from this quirky tumblr that only posts art based on Bowie's Aladdin Sane. As a fan of early Bowie _and_ Star Wars, it hit all the buttons


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The people who comment here almost exclusively, and negatively, about Alexa are probably the same small group that do it elsewhere. To me, it's not really about social media use, it's that Alex has a girlfriend. That she happens to be a fashionista social media user makes it 'easier' for them to go after her, but even if she weren't that they'd still go after her.


I completely agree. They are just looking for things to complain about. And it is the same small group of people (here and elsewhere) who are in a tizzy because he has a girlfriend. But since Glamazon brought up the issue of the anti-fans and Alex on social media, I thought I'd puncture their stupid illogic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Like I said before, I don't really have an opinion on Alexa only what I've said before here on the forum, and I have a look at her Instagram only every now and then, but having just taken a look now, even being objective I think she's putting the hints out there more strongly about her and Alex - there's a pic of a vampire. I mean, come on let's not be naive. 

It's amusing but yeah, this is someone who is on social media a lot, and while she is respecting his privacy, I think she's probably dying to post a pic of the two of them together as well. Her social media is really not only an extension of her promoting herself (ie the fashion girl persona/business) but also her life.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Leia pic? Yeah it's from this quirky tumblr that only posts art based on Bowie's Aladdin Sane. As a fan of early Bowie _and_ Star Wars, it hit all the buttons



Cool!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like I said before, I don't really have an opinion on Alexa only what I've said before here on the forum, and I have a look at her Instagram only every now and then, but having just taken a look now, even being objective *I think she's putting the hints out there more strongly about her and Alex - there's a pic of a vampire. I mean, come on let's not be naive.*
> 
> It's amusing but yeah, this is someone who is on social media a lot, and while she is respecting his privacy, I think she's probably dying to post a pic of the two of them together as well. Her social media is really not only an extension of her promoting herself (ie the fashion girl persona/business) but also her life.



I've not looked at her SM for awhile, but she's been putting out hints for some time. But, and this is what the specific group of 'fans' have a problem with, they're really dating. Have been for most of the year. So whatever she does, or doesn't post, or hints at, they're going to have problems with. The friends I have with SM post pics of their 'significant others', it's not a thing. But for this group of people apparently Alexa's not supposed to be doing that. Because reasons.

To go back to Tarzan, Disney released a teaser trailer for the sequel to Alice in Wonderland, which is released in the States at the end of May. Not that they're truly comparable, but it's reinforcing for me that WB is trying not to get too far out in front for promotion for Tarzan, because it'll just got lost in everything else.
And with the failure of Burnt and Our Brand is Crisis, on top of other recent flops, there have been some interesting articles about 'star power' and if studios might be relying too heavily on it.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like I said before, I don't really have an opinion on Alexa only what I've said before here on the forum, and I have a look at her Instagram only every now and then, but having just taken a look now, even being objective I think she's putting the hints out there more strongly about her and Alex - there's a pic of a vampire. I mean, come on let's not be naive.
> 
> It's amusing but yeah, this is someone who is on social media a lot, and while she is respecting his privacy, I think she's probably dying to post a pic of the two of them together as well. Her social media is really not only an extension of her promoting herself (ie the fashion girl persona/business) but also her life.


 
I agree I also think she has been putting out hints for a while he probably insisted that she keep the relationship private but after almost a year I'm sure she is dying to put a pic up as much as I like Askars I would be a bit offended if I were her that he doesn't acknowledge her in some way??


----------



## Kitkath70

There's a pic on Alexa's Instagram of her holding a tattooing needle. If you look at Joel's GF's account, she's in NYC right now doing private tattoo sessions. It's really subtle, sort of like her holding up the Siggi's container.  The only people who wouldget some of these are people aware of his wide variety of friends. The vampire is heading into more obvious territory.  

Speaking of Vampires, Alex should just go as Eric Northman for Halloween next year. We know he still has the teeth thanks to Kristen getting them for him as they wrapped TB.  I bet you everyone would think he's not actually himself.  Kind of like RDJ coming in second at an Ironman costume competition. (True story)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> There's a pic on Alexa's Instagram of her holding a tattooing needle. If you look at Joel's GF's account, she's in NYC right now doing private tattoo sessions. It's really subtle, sort of like her holding up the Siggi's container.  The only people who wouldget some of these are people aware of his wide variety of friends. The vampire is heading into more obvious territory.
> 
> Speaking of Vampires, Alex should just go as Eric Northman for Halloween next year. We know he still has the teeth thanks to Kristen getting them for him as they wrapped TB.  I bet you everyone would think he's not actually himself.  *Kind of like RDJ coming in second at an Ironman costume competition. (True story)*



Didn't Brian Cranston do it as well in character from Breaking Bad?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> I agree I also think she has been putting out hints for a while he probably insisted that she keep the relationship private but after almost a year I'm sure she is dying to put a pic up as much as I like Askars I would be a bit offended if I were her that he doesn't acknowledge her in some way??



How is he supposed to 'acknowledge' her? They've been photographed together, by both fans and paps, doing coupley things, including PDA. He's not the type to gush about his relationships during interviews. He may not be the type to bring her on any red carpet, but he wouldn't be the only celeb who doesn't do that.


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> How is he supposed to 'acknowledge' her? They've been photographed together, by both fans and paps, doing coupley things, including PDA. He's not the type to gush about his relationships during interviews. He may not be the type to bring her on any red carpet, but he wouldn't be the only celeb who doesn't do that.


 
maybe "acknowledge" isn't the right word I was referring to a time when a reporter asked him something about her and his response was "who??" that was all and it just seems odd for all the posts that she does put on social media there is not one of them together on her page? but he does value his privacy so I'm sure that's it


----------



## audiogirl

About those hints. They really are minor and you need to be a fan to even guess what they mean. I sincerely doubt he's made an edict forbidding her (otherwise there wouldn't be hints - why risk being found out), so any forbearance is by her choice (knowing his preference). It's the anti-fans who have defined their own set of posting rules for her. I guess with the silly assumption that she's secretly defying him.

If she wanted to, her social media could be plastered with pics of him and comments about him, and it isnt. I know my daughter never needs to post selfies because her bf has her all over his FB page. 

And BC is right, they're just looking for things to complain about.

Honestly, not wanting to discuss his relationship isn't the same as forbidding others to use social media. He's shy. And a vampire tat is still just a playful hint, not a full-on discussion of their relationship.

Once she starts discussing their private time and posting full pics of him, we can worry whether it invades his privacy.


----------



## mary12345

He certainly looks happier than he ever did with KB so whatever she is doing is working for him (and we reap the benefits of great smiley photos of him)


----------



## audiogirl

It's hard to miss how happy and smiley he's been lately.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> maybe "acknowledge" isn't the right word I was referring to a time when a *reporter* asked him something about her and his response was "who??" that was all and it just seems odd for all the posts that she does put on social media there is not one of them together on her page? but he does value his privacy so I'm sure that's it




That would be the key word. He seems to draw the line between personal and private, especially as the media is concerned. It would be one thing if I were a reporter, and I had done my homework, if I were to ask if he'd done other sailing since his trip across the Atlantic a few years ago. A trip he's mentioned. Or about Iceland, which he's also mentioned. Those are personal, but not 'private' in the sense of girlfriend questions. That sort of question isn't going to get a direct answer. I'm sure Alexa knows that, and doesn't interpret it as not acknowledging her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

nvm


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That would be the key word. He seems to draw the line between personal and private, especially as the media is concerned. It would be one thing if I were a reporter, and I had done my homework, if I were to ask if he'd done other sailing since his trip across the Atlantic a few years ago. A trip he's mentioned. Or about Iceland, which he's also mentioned. Those are personal, but not 'private' in the sense of girlfriend questions. That sort of question isn't going to get a direct answer. I'm sure Alexa knows that, and doesn't interpret it as not acknowledging her.


 
as I said probably Acknowledging was probably not the best word I'm sure eventually he will be more comfortable with comments about her


----------



## audiogirl

As several reporters have disclosed, they keep being told not to ask about the relationship. If they do, they're not going to get the answer they want.

That doesn't mean I think he needs to be so secretive about it. But it's his choice and it's nothing new.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've been mulling it over, and I while I don't think Alexa is the anti-christ at all, I think she'd definitely post photos on her social media if he was okay with it.  Because that's just who she is, and she's posted photos of everyone else in her life.

So, I think this is coming from Alex, with regards to Alexa's social media. For whatever reason.

And to explain my perspective, one of the clients I'm currently doing event/pr consulting for is an international speaker. She's really active on social media too and I run a couple of her campaigns, and she/we uses it not unlike Alexa, ie she gives little snippets of her life in her posts to draw in her demographic, to personalise it. 

In Alexa's case we're talking fashion wannabees/followers and what seems to be other fashion bloggers, and now she has a % of Alex's fans as well. (< I don't think that can really be denied: even those who wander over to her Insta every now  and then just out of curiosity are part of that)

So Alexa uses snippets of her life as a drawcard, plus adds in a bit of promotion ie Villoid/Vogue/Photoshoots/CrossPromotion with her friends as well. I think it's incorrect to assume Alexa isn't savvy with regards to social media. She is. She's very smart with it.


----------



## Zola24

Oh here I again feeling slightly awkward - these were recently posted on tumblr, the source is shown as bfa.com, so I'm only putting the photos up which are watermarked, (as I haven't got the time to check through 120+ photos right now), this is a link to the post in full http://labellafeminine.tumblr.com/post/132381159405/my-personal-hell-halloween-2015-at-soho-grand














> labellafeminine:
> 
> MY PERSONAL HELL HALLOWEEN 2015 AT SOHO GRAND
> HOSTED BY ALEXA CHUNG, FIONA BYRNE, CHRISTIAN SIRIANO & BIANCA BIANCONI.
> ALEXANDER SKARSGARD AND FRIENDS ALSO ATTENDED.
> Soho Grand Hotel, NYC
> Sat, Oct 31 2015


Source:bfa.com #alexa chung#alexander skarsgard#halloween#soho grand hotel


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I've been mulling it over, and I while I don't think Alexa is the anti-christ at all, I think she'd definitely post photos on her social media if he was okay with it.  Because that's just who she is, and she's posted photos of everyone else in her life.
> 
> *So, I think this is coming from Alex, with regards to Alexa's social media. For whatever reason.*
> 
> And to explain my perspective, one of the clients I'm currently doing event/pr consulting for is an international speaker. She's really active on social media too and I run a couple of her campaigns, and she/we uses it not unlike Alexa, ie she gives little snippets of her life in her posts to draw in her demographic, to personalise it.
> 
> In Alexa's case we're talking fashion wannabees/followers and what seems to be other fashion bloggers, and now she has a % of Alex's fans as well. (< I don't think that can really be denied: even those who wander over to her Insta every now  and then just out of curiosity are part of that)
> 
> So Alexa uses snippets of her life as a drawcard, plus adds in a bit of promotion ie Villoid/Vogue/Photoshoots/CrossPromotion with her friends as well. I think it's incorrect to assume Alexa isn't savvy with regards to social media. She is. She's very smart with it.



Oh, I do think that request comes from Alex. And I would be very surprised if he were the only friend that asks her not to post pics of them on her SM. 



Zola24 said:


> Oh here I again feeling slightly awkward - these were recently posted on tumblr, the source is shown as bfa.com, (even tho we've seen some of them before I'm putting the entire post up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:bfa.com #alexa chung#halloween#soho grand hotel




First pic: Nice stockings! And to bring back 'sneakergate', if he'd worn those shoes in Savannah, I think there'd have been less grumpiness about his outfit.
What is Alexa supposed to be?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's Little Edie. I watched Grey Gardens with Drew Barrymore/Jessica Lange not long ago (last year?) The costume isnt exactly right but its definitely Little Edie.


----------



## Maggiesview

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I've not looked at her SM for awhile, but she's been putting out hints for some time. But, and this is what the specific group of 'fans' have a problem with, they're really dating. Have been for most of the year. So whatever she does, or doesn't post, or hints at, they're going to have problems with. The friends I have with SM post pics of their 'significant others', it's not a thing. But for this group of people apparently Alexa's not supposed to be doing that. Because reasons.
> 
> To go back to Tarzan, Disney released a teaser trailer for the sequel to Alice in Wonderland, which is released in the States at the end of May. Not that they're truly comparable, but it's reinforcing for me that WB is trying not to get too far out in front for promotion for Tarzan, because it'll just got lost in everything else.
> And with the failure of Burnt and Our Brand is Crisis, on top of other recent flops, there have been some interesting articles about 'star power' and if studios might be relying too heavily on it.


I have thought ever since the trend started that studios were giving way too much weight to " star power" when they considered casting a movie. Movies tha get people exited and capture the public imagination don't do so because of star power,for the most part.I woukd have seen The Martian no matter who played the part as long as I thought they were a good actor. The same with most movies. I will go see a movie with unknowns in it just because the concept has captured my imagination and I was hooked by the trailer.i think this is the case for most movie goesers . They select a movie because of the content/ execution of an idea that most people find interesting,compelling,exciting,stimulating etc, Burnt,Our Brand of Crisis ,Pan,The Man from Uncle,Jupiter Ascending and other  movies that have star power but nothing else that initially seems outstsndingly compelling won't  make a lot of money based on star power alone. It's helpful, yes, but first the main idea and how it's executed has to be a crowd pleaser. Once that is accomplished then the trailers that are made,posters and other promo have to highlight everything that makes the concept of the film compelling and the characters interesting. If that is done successfully then and only then will the film be successful.Hollywood's idea people have grown lazy or they have simply given up because the accountants are in charge and they think there is some workable equation that will grantee success  and don't seem to want to come up with truly creative ideas anymore.Too risky. They want to rely on star power be it from tactors,directors or producers and on pre-.existing well known source material. Well, they have been doing that far too much lately and I think we are just beginning to see the consequences  of relying too heavily on that equation to get the job done.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, I do think that request comes from Alex. And I would be very surprised if he were the only friend that asks her not to post pics of them on her SM.
> 
> First pic: Nice stockings! And to bring back* 'sneakergate',* *if he'd worn those shoes in Savannah,* I think there'd have been less grumpiness about his outfit.
> What is Alexa supposed to be?



Haha, exactly what I was thinking, Alex obviously equates Nuns with brown sturdy lace-ups! :giggles:


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I've been mulling it over, and I while I don't think Alexa is the anti-christ at all, I think she'd definitely post photos on her social media if he was okay with it.  Because that's just who she is, and she's posted photos of everyone else in her life.
> 
> So, I think this is coming from Alex, with regards to Alexa's social media. For whatever reason.
> 
> And to explain my perspective, one of the clients I'm currently doing event/pr consulting for is an international speaker. She's really active on social media too and I run a couple of her campaigns, and she/we uses it not unlike Alexa, ie she gives little snippets of her life in her posts to draw in her demographic, to personalise it.
> 
> In Alexa's case we're talking fashion wannabees/followers and what seems to be other fashion bloggers, and now she has a % of Alex's fans as well. (< I don't think that can really be denied: even those who wander over to her Insta every now  and then just out of curiosity are part of that)
> 
> So Alexa uses snippets of her life as a drawcard, plus adds in a bit of promotion ie Villoid/Vogue/Photoshoots/CrossPromotion with her friends as well. I think it's incorrect to assume Alexa isn't savvy with regards to social media. She is. She's very smart with it.


Oh she is very smart with social media. It's her bread and butter. And whether Alex has directly asked her, or she is just doing it because she knows he'd want it that way, is up in the air for me. It wouldn't take a genius to know how he feels about discussing or sharing about the relationship. And she does come across as smart, so it's not a mistake she would make. OTOH, I could also see him asking her to keep the relationship quiet. But she wouldn't post the hints if that wasn't ok. And the real point, at least for the anti-fans, should be that she isn't doing something sneaky evil by posting what she does. Although that's why they complain about it. But as BC has pointed out, if it wasn't that it would be something else.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Audiogirl, you know it wasn't long ago this was called the "anti-fan" forum. I'm kind of fence-sitting at the moment but someone pinged me today about this categorising, something I've been guilty of myself, and after a bit of to/fro I kind of saw their point.  I don't necessarily agree with some areas of the fandom and have no qualms in saying so, but I'm not into generalisation as a rule IRL.

As much as I hate the word Stan, I think Anti-Fan could be equally offensive. JMHO.


----------



## Zola24

At last!  I'm sure hq's will emerge soon 













> labellafeminine:
> 
> Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgard were seen talking and holding hands this morning at Soho, New York City, November 1st 2015.


Source:eastnews.pl#alexa chung#alexander skarsgard#paparazzi


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Audiogirl, you know it wasn't long ago this was called the "anti-fan" forum. I'm kind of fence-sitting at the moment but someone pinged me today about this categorising, something I've been guilty of myself, and after a bit of to/fro I kind of saw their point.  I don't necessarily agree with some areas of the fandom and have no qualms in saying so, but I'm not into generalisation as a rule.
> 
> As much as I hate the word Stan, I think Anti-Fan could be equally offensive. JMHO.


Well hater is definitely uglier than any of those. And what they are posting about Alexa is filled with venom. It's way over the top for what should be simple disapproval of his choice in gf. Their reactions here and elsewhere make it all too easy to dismiss them and categorize them. 

And as for some prior reactions about KB, that seemed OTT too. I didn't like her at all. She was a waste of space and ultimately a waste of his time. And she seemed to make him miserable. I was glad when it was over. But it was his choice and mistake to make on his own. Alexa seems to make him happy.


----------



## Kitkath70

Their relationship has such a different tone than the one he had with KB. More genuine. He seems so much more relaxed.  It's nice to see.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fair enough@audio. Anyway, I won't use either anymore. Someone pretty moderate (in as much as this is a fandom etc) brought it up with me, and I thought it had some validity.

Carry on.

*NB*: I like the sneakers _much _better with this outfit . Right, who wants to have a crack at photo perception?


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fair enough@audio. Anyway, I won't use either anymore. Someone pretty moderate (in as much as this is a fandom etc) brought it up with me, and I thought it had some validity.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> *NB*: I like the sneakers _much _better with this outfit . Right, who wants to have a crack at photo perception?



Fwiw, I call a certain core group &#8216;crazies&#8217; as not only are their views vile and abhorrent, they have also targeted some of the sweetest people in the AS fandom, and for this I will never forgive them, so for me, Anti-Fan would be extremely polite  

Anyway, moving on,  I think Ax2 look sweet, although I&#8217;m sure that pap beat a hasty retreat once Alex started walking down the road  I also think the whole outfit looks much better 'cos the light top balances the white Adi's


----------



## audiogirl

I call them crazies too. It's the ugliness that bothers me the most. Anti-fan worked for me because they now attack Alex and they used to like him. Hell I'd just leave a fandom if I became disillusioned. I wouldn't stay around and complain and attack. Life's too short to spend it upset and angry.

But I'll look around for a term other than hater, crazy, or anti-fan. I never use stan. It's misused by haters to describe normal positive fan behavior. The crazies seem to think that if people aren't spewing venom they're being stans. NOPE they're being fans. Liking your celeb is not being a stalker fan. Stans often turn on a celeb they used to like (and a new relationship can be the impetus) and they show obsessive angry behavior. If the shoe fits...


----------



## Zola24

@*audiogirl*  I know it's tiresome but just ignore them, I'm sure Alex's, (and Alexa's), management are quite used to dealing with such pathetic trolls.


----------



## Zola24

^ *Eta*: Of course anyone is welcome to express their views on here, (within Tpf guidelines), and even if we don't agree at all, we've always responded reasonably and politely. Although don't expect any replies to keep raking over the same old ground. This thread like life, likes to keep rolling on 
And it is an AS thread, so we're mostly AS fans, it not, we wouldn't be here


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's Little Edie. I watched Grey Gardens with Drew Barrymore/Jessica Lange not long ago (last year?) The costume isnt exactly right but its definitely Little Edie.



Thanks, it was the shorts outfit that threw me. I've seen pics, always the headscarf, but hadn't seen the shorts before.



> =FreeSpirit71;29388108]Audiogirl, you know it wasn't long ago this was called the "anti-fan" forum. I'm kind of fence-sitting at the moment but someone pinged me today about this categorising, something I've been guilty of myself, and after a bit of to/fro I kind of saw their point.  I don't necessarily agree with some areas of the fandom and have no qualms in saying so, but I'm not into generalisation as a rule IRL.
> 
> As much as I hate the word Stan, *I think Anti-Fan could be equally offensive. JMHO.[*/QUOTE]



I use that, instead of something more indicative of mental health issues, because to me, at the base level, that's what they are. It's not they have a difference of opinion about their 'star', it's that every opinion they have is negative. And it seems that it often revolves around said star's personal life.
This core group of people, especially the one who changes SM media handles literally almost every day so she can harass Alexa, it's not just 'I don't like Alex's girlfriend', it's something waaaaay beyond that.

I consider myself an anti-fan of certain sports teams, though I don't go on their social media sites and troll them. 



audiogirl said:


> Well hater is definitely uglier than any of those. And what they are posting about Alexa is filled with venom. It's way over the top for what should be simple disapproval of his choice in gf. Their reactions here and elsewhere make it all too easy to dismiss them and categorize them.
> 
> *And as for some prior reactions about KB, that seemed OTT too. *I didn't like her at all. She was a waste of space and ultimately a waste of his time. And she seemed to make him miserable. I was glad when it was over. But it was his choice and mistake to make on his own. Alexa seems to make him happy.



I think there is much overlap between those who really really really didn't like KB and those who really really really don't like Alexa.



Kitkath70 said:


> Their relationship has such a different tone than the one he had with KB. *More genuine. He seems so much more relaxed.*  It's nice to see.



Oh, I think his relationship with KB was quite genuine, it was also quite dysfunctional. They both seem much happier with whom they're with now.


----------



## Kitkath70

^^^
What I meant by more genuine is he seems to actually want to be affectionate with her.  It doesn't feel forced and for the media.  I just remember KBs ability to always find the camera and be looking right at it like it was set up. That's why so many thought it was a Showmance



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like I said before, I don't really have an opinion on Alexa only what I've said before here on the forum, and I have a look at her Instagram only every now and then, but having just taken a look now, even being objective I think she's putting the hints out there more strongly about her and Alex - there's a pic of a vampire. I mean, come on let's not be naive. .



Funny thing about the vampire photo on her Instagram is we, as Askars fans, think she's putting up a reference on her SM about him since he played a vampire.  When you actually start to read the comments, you'll see a whole bunch of Alex Turner fans think it's him since it physically looks like him, widows peak and all.  It's all in the perception I guess.  

On the flip side, I wonder if Askars gets any flack from the Alex Turner fans?  It appears quite a few really liked him and Alexa together.  I do wonder how detached she is from that relationship.  She mentioned him again in her recent Elle article.  She said she was heartbroken for 25 decades.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> ^^^
> What I meant by more genuine is he seems to actually want to be affectionate with her.  It doesn't feel forced and for the media.  I just remember KBs ability to always find the camera and be looking right at it like it was set up. That's why so many thought it was a Showmance
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about the vampire photo on her Instagram is we, as Askars fans, think she's putting up a reference on her SM about him since he played a vampire.  When you actually start to read the comments, you'll see a whole bunch of Alex Turner fans think it's him since it physically looks like him, widows peak and all.  It's all in the perception I guess.
> 
> On the flip side, I wonder if Askars gets any flack from the Alex Turner fans?  It appears quite a few really liked him and Alexa together.  I do wonder how detached she is from that relationship.  She mentioned him again in her recent Elle article.  She said she was heartbroken for 25 decades.



I remember her being a "SP" (to stay in the Scientology theme of this weekend) for some of the Alex Turner fans for quite a time after they separated. But now it seems like they compare every new relationship Alex T. has with this one depending on how capable the new girlfriend is.


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much Zola for the pics and your polite opinions!!!!! 
I´m glad, Alex seems happy!
If he worked again...!


----------



## BagBerry13

There you go.

View attachment 3175859


View attachment 3175860


View attachment 3175861


----------



## merita

Kitkath70 said:


> ^^^
> What I meant by more genuine is he seems to actually want to be affectionate with her.  It doesn't feel forced and for the media.  I just remember KBs ability to always find the camera and be looking right at it like it was set up. That's why so many thought it was a Showmance
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about the vampire photo on her Instagram is we, as Askars fans, think she's putting up a reference on her SM about him since he played a vampire.  When you actually start to read the comments, you'll see a whole bunch of Alex Turner fans think it's him since it physically looks like him, widows peak and all.  It's all in the perception I guess.
> 
> On the flip side, I wonder if Askars gets any flack from the Alex Turner fans?  It appears quite a few really liked him and Alexa together.  I do wonder how detached she is from that relationship.  She mentioned him again in her recent Elle article.  She said she was heartbroken for 25 decades.




Yeah perception is a funny thing.  To me these photos look as if they could be having a disagreement.  It is a shame they are being stalked.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

merita said:


> *Yeah perception is a funny thing*.  To me these photos look as if they could be having a disagreement.  It is a shame they are being *stalked.*



My initial perception is that is a hideous coat that she's wearing. 

Do you mean the pap? Probably not, probably got lucky, possibly a tip off. He's been in NYC most of the year, and even being out and about, with or without Alexa, he's not been bothered much at all, but the paps, or even by fans.


----------



## audiogirl

People don't hold hands and then lean in close to each other during a disagreement. The moment looked quite tender and intimite.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My initial perception is that is a hideous coat that she's wearing.
> 
> Do you mean the pap? Probably not, probably got lucky, possibly a tip off. He's been in NYC most of the year, and even being out and about, with or without Alexa, he's not been bothered much at all, but the paps, or even by fans.




When someone follows a person and continues to take pictures I consider that stalking...who knows...


----------



## audiogirl

They probably were stalked. That's,what paps do. They cruise around looking for a victim. Or they get a tipoff. Either way it does end in stalking.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The DM are the most useless bunch of hacks in gossip journalism IMO.

They are carrying the story here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-besotted-boyfriend-Alexander-Skarsgard.html

I scanned the story quickly because their writing style usually makes me want to hurl. I think they're expanding the story to more than what they actually captured on film.

A kiss? I call BS because they would have published it. Those cameras the paps carry can get a ton of photos in a few seconds. 

It's nice to see them together but yeah its just not as flowery as the DM is trying for.

Edit: Thanks for the pics Bag


----------



## merita

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The DM are the most useless bunch of hacks in gossip journalism IMO.
> 
> They are carrying the story here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-besotted-boyfriend-Alexander-Skarsgard.html
> 
> I scanned the story quickly because their writing style usually makes me want to hurl. I think they're expanding the story to more than what they actually captured on film.
> 
> A kiss? I call BS because they would have published it. Those cameras the paps carry can get a ton of photos in a few seconds.
> 
> It's nice to see them together but yeah its just not as flowery as the DM is trying for.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the pics Bag




I know, when DM describes legs as "pins" I want to vomit.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> They probably were stalked. That's,what paps do. They cruise around looking for a victim. Or they get a tipoff. Either way it does end in stalking.



Not that I'm defending the paps, because I am well aware of their behavior, but in this case I don't think the pap spent that much time taking their photograph.



merita said:


> I know, when DM describes legs as *"pins"* I want to vomit.



Of all the the vomit inducing ways the DM writes, this is probably the one word that I hate with the heat of 10,000 suns.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola, Free & Bags.

More from yesterday in Soho, New York (November 1, 2015).

Source:  *TetraRoot *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *TetraRoot *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *TetraRoot *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *TetraRoot *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

More from yesterday in Soho, New York (November 1, 2015).

Source:  *TetraRoot *Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I feel like I'm looking at different pictures than everyone else today. Which is fine. But I just honestly don't see what a lot of you guys are seeing.

I don't see Alexa gazing at him adoringly. I see her listening to him, with a semi-smirk or something on her face.

Alexa looks nice ie her hair and makeup but that coat seriously needs to die in a fire.

Alex looks good too, if supremely P*SSED OFF as he's walking away.

(*Totally off topic*: If you want to try photo assumption, there's a huge story brewing about Jimmy Fallon - it's been hinted at for_ ages _in blinds. When I looked at the DM A2 photos the JimmyF pics were there too)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I feel like I'm looking at different pictures than everyone else today. Which is fine. But I just honestly don't see what a lot of you guys are seeing.
> 
> I don't see Alexa gazing at him adoringly. I see her listening to him, with a semi-smirk or something on her face.
> 
> Alexa looks nice ie her hair and makeup but that *coat seriously needs to die in a fire.*
> 
> Alex looks good too, if supremely P*SSED OFF as he's walking away.
> 
> (*Totally off topic*: If you want to try photo assumption, there's a huge story brewing about Jimmy Fallon - it's been hinted at for_ ages _in blinds. When I looked at the DM A2 photos the* JimmyF *pics were there too)




I'm really too distracted by the hideousness that is that coat to pay much attention to how she's looking at him.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

The coat was part of her Little Edie costume though, right? So hopefully she gets the joke. I assumed they were doing the escorted walk of shame/drop-off post party the next am.  And why is it that every time they get Alex shot from the back his jeans are not showcasing his, um, assets?


----------



## mary12345

Alex looks like he wants to punch that photog in the face I am kinda getting how he is keeping this relationship private with the horrible comments by some on Alexa's IG really vile!


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I feel like I'm looking at different pictures than everyone else today. Which is fine. But I just honestly don't see what a lot of you guys are seeing.
> 
> I don't see Alexa gazing at him adoringly. I see her listening to him, with a semi-smirk or something on her face.
> 
> Alexa looks nice ie her hair and makeup but that coat seriously needs to die in a fire.
> 
> Alex looks good too, if supremely P*SSED OFF as he's walking away.
> 
> (*Totally off topic*: If you want to try photo assumption, there's a huge story brewing about Jimmy Fallon - it's been hinted at for_ ages _in blinds. When I looked at the DM A2 photos the JimmyF pics were there too)


I didn't see her adoring him. She looked wry. But there was something very tender about their exchange.


----------



## mary12345

audiogirl said:


> I didn't see her adoring him. She looked wry. But there was something very tender about their exchange.


agree they look like two people who are very comfortable with each other


----------



## Maggiesview

mary12345 said:


> agree they look like two people who are very comfortable with each other


Yes, wry is a good description of how I interpreted her look. Kinda like she is saying" Dom't look now.sweetheart,but we're on Candid Camera" And there seems to be a bit of A " well, what're ya going to do? That's how it is". Possibly,she is trying to mollify him a bit. Yes, there is something tender about the the scene ,the holding hands and and relaxed close body language? It's difficult to say if Alex is pissed or just determined to ignore the Paps .


----------



## VampFan

I love the photo assumption game. As Free mentioned, cameras can take a bunch of pics in a very short time, but we only get a handful, so we have to play the game. The paragon of journalism that is the DM only posts a few, so we all get to bring our own perceptions to what we see. These are the times I miss popcandies videos. 

I thought he looked good. And, he looked like he was dressed appropriately for the weather. What a shock!

ETA: I've seen it, but you can enter to win a Hidden DVD if you're interested:  http://www.thehdroom.com/contests/c...g-alexander-skarsgard-on-dvd-3-winners-94751/


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Someone's got himself a job:

*Paul Rudd & Alexander Skarsgard Board Duncan Jones Mute; Lotus To Sell And Finance  AFM*


Lotus Entertainment has come on board to handle international sales starting at the upcoming AFM

Paul Rudd (Ant-Man) and Alexander Skarsgard (Tarzan) are set to star in Duncan Jones sci-fi thriller Mute, it was announced Tuesday.
 Set in Berlin 40 years from now, Mute follows Leo Beiler  (Skarsgard), a mute bartender who has one reason and one reason only for  living here  and shes disappeared. But when Leos search takes him  deeper into the citys underbelly, an odd pair of American surgeons (led  by Rudd) seem to be the only recurring clue, and Leo cant tell if they  can help, or who he should fear most.
 Mute is based on a script by Jones and Mike Johnson, and will be  produced by Stuart Fenegan under Jones and Fenegans Liberty Films  banner.

  Lotus Entertainment has come on board to handle international sales  at the upcoming AFM. CAA, which arranged financing for the film, is  handling its domestic sale.
 Lotus Bill Johnson, Jim Seibel,  and Ara Keshishian will serve as executive producers on the film, which  is slated to start production in March. Keshishian, the president of  production at Lotus, negotiated the deal on behalf of the company.
 Ive been working towards making Mute for 12 years now. I cannot  tell you how thrilled I am that were finally going to shoot this  utterly unique film. The fact that I get to make it with Alexander Skarsgard and Paul Rudd  makes it all the more exciting! Mute is a film that will last. It is  unlike any other science fiction being made today, boasted Jones.
 Were very excited to work with Duncan and Stuart. They are an  immensely talented team that will surely deliver an exciting and  cinematic film. Director Duncan Jones  is a true visionary filmmaker and the real deal. Its his caliber of  talent that makes storytelling both visually exciting and captivating,  said Seibel.
*Also Read:* Universal Moves 'Warcraft' to Summer 2016, Shifts 'The Mummy' to 2017
  Bill, Jim and Ara share the same passion I do for building another  vision of the future with Duncan. I look forward to going on this  journey with them, and also reuniting with Sam Rockwell and composer Clint Mansell cant do sci-fi without Sam and Clint, added Fenegan.
 Skarsgard recently wrapped production on David Yates  Tarzan for Warner Bros. and is represented by CAA. Rudd just  completed Captain America: Civil War for Disney/Marvel and is  represented by UTA and Brillstein Entertainment Partners.
 Jones, who previously directed Moon and Legendarys upcoming Warcraft, is represented by CAA.
 - See more at: http://www.thewrap.com/paul-rudd-al...r-in-duncan-jones-sci-fi-thriller-mute/#.dpuf

*EXCLUSIVE:* Duncan Jones long-cherished _Mute_,  about a mute bartender who goes up against his citys gangsters in an  effort to find out what happened to his missing partner, may be coming a  step nearer to fruition with the news that Paul Rudd and Alexander Skarsgard have boarded the project. Also joining _Mute_ is Lotus Entertainment, which will handle international sales and finance the ambitious film in time for AFM.
Lotus Bill Johnson, Jim Seibel and Ara Keshishian executive produce.  CAA arranged the financing and will rep domestic rights. The project is  based on a script by Jones and Mike Johnson and will be produced by  Stuart Fenegan under Jones and Fenegans Liberty Films banner.
 Jones is currently in post on the epic fantasy game adaptation _Warcraft_ for Universal Pictures. _Mute_  doesnt have quite the same scale as that monster, but it is a project  dear to the stylish Brit directors heart. As recently as a few weeks  ago, Jones tweeted that the project was inching forward. Fighting like a  nut to make it happen. Getting there, but its all in the lap of  schedules now. Time! Why do you mock me so! read Jones tweet. Todays  news would seem to show the director is having the last laugh.
  The film is set in Berlin, 40 years from today. A roiling city of  immigrants, where East crashes against West in a science-fiction  Casablanca. Leo Beiler (Skarsgard), a mute bartender, has one reason and  one reason only for living here, and shes disappeared. But when Leos  search takes him deeper into the citys underbelly, an odd pair of  American surgeons (led by Rudd) seem to be the only recurring clue, and  Leo cant tell if they can help, or who he should fear most.
 Ive been working towards making _Mute_ for 12 years now. I  cannot tell you how thrilled I am that were finally going to shoot this  utterly unique film, said Jones. The fact that I get to make it with Alexander Skarsgard and Paul Rudd makes it all the more exciting! _Mute_ is a film that will last. It is unlike any other science fiction being made today.
 Skarsgard recently wrapped production on David Yates _Tarzan_ for Warner Bros. and is repped by CAA. Rudd just completed _Captain America: Civil War_ for Marvel Entertainment and Disney and is repped by UTA and Brillstein Entertainment Partners. Jones is repped by CAA.
 Lotus Entertainment has Stevie Russells _EXO_ starring Bella Thorne and Jack Kilmer on its slate and wrapped production on David Leveauxs _The Kaisers Last Kiss _starring Lily James, Jai Courtney and Christopher Plummer and Xavier Gens _The Crucifixion_ starring Sophie Cookson.
http://deadline.com/2015/11/paul-ru...e-lotus-afm-ant-man-warcraft-moon-1201605098/

http://www.thewrap.com/paul-rudd-alexander-skarsgard-to-star-in-duncan-jones-sci-fi-thriller-mute/

ETA: tPF suddenly deciding to undergo maintenance just as I was posting/editing was a bit frustrating.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great news. Thanks for posting BC 

I guess we can put the brake on worrying about his career.

(Huge fan of PRudd here.)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great news. Thanks for posting BC
> 
> *I guess we can put the brake on worries about his career.
> *
> (Huge fan of PRudd here.)




No, no, no, I'm still worried! Besides, this doesn't start filming until March. That's months away, he'll still be unemployed until then! /s

Paul AND Alex in the same movie? Oh, yes. And perhaps, since this is supposed to be linked to the world that Moon was set in, a little bit of Sam Rockwell.

Also, Duncan Jones is an avid Twitter user:

https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon


----------



## FreeSpirit71

4 months? True he could squeeze in another film. But he may not with Christmas break coming.


----------



## VampFan

A round of mojitos for everyone! Great news on the job. I wonder where they are going to film?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

They will be filming in Berlin, Jones was doing location scouting even just last month, I think, looking at his Twitter feed.
This sounds like a very interesting movie, I've liked the director's other movies, and so I think it also goes back to Alex trying to pick interesting/different roles than from what he's done before. This would go in that category.
Also, his character is mute, so this is a role where all his expressiveness, which I think sometimes got/gets overlooked, especially on TB, will be used.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> *A round of mojitos for everyone!* Great news on the job. I wonder where they are going to film?


----------



## Zola24

Yay! Mojitos to celebrate  I'm very pleased too, although I'm sad he's playing a mute as I do lv to hear his voice, as well as appreciating his expressions  Yeah, I'm happy 

Tku Buckeye for the news, that must have been a nightmare to post if Tpf was updating


----------



## audiogirl

Doing a happy dance. What a perfect role for him. He continues to show how carefully he selects roles, scripts, and directors


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Doing a happy dance. What a perfect role for him. He continues to show how carefully he selects roles, scripts, and directors



I'm just using your post to shamelessly put up some Paul Rudd dancing gifs. 









I think Alex and Paul will get on pretty well. The geek is strong in both of them.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the info. This is great news. I've always liked Paul Rudd. I like that it's a starring role, and sounds like it's an action movie with wide appeal too.


----------



## RedTopsy

Great news!  







It seems like an interesting film and a sci-fi.
and yay it´s a leading role! 
more screen-time I guess.

(don´t know so much about Paul Rudd)


----------



## scaredsquirrel

If I were him, I'd enjoy the time off between now and then because with Tarzan promo and doing another film starting in the Spring, he is going to be very busy for a while.  Doing a role as a mute must be quite a challenge for actors who create so much of their character through voice and tone - good for him, that will be something really different.  Selfishly, that means a lot of tight shots on his face to understand what he's thinking .  And Paul Rudd as the other lead will be very interesting.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> If I were him, I'd enjoy the time off between now and then because with Tarzan promo and doing another film starting in the Spring, he is going to be very busy for a while.  Doing a role as a mute must be quite a challenge for actors who create so much of their character through voice and tone - good for him, that will be something really different.  Selfishly, that means a lot of tight shots on his face to understand what he's thinking .  And Paul Rudd as the other lead will be very interesting.



Well, but also he doesn't have to learn any dialogue. So less work in that department.


----------



## a_sussan

Wohoo...  great news.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for the fantastic news, BC!!!!!!!
We´ll see his wanderful eyes talking and his eyelashes






 Source: Skarsgardlibrary




http://sikanapanele.tumblr.com/post/132420175976


----------



## merita

This sounds like a really cool project.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

This is an older article regarding Mute's script:

*Script Review: Duncan Jones Mute*

Posted on Thursday, November 12th, 2009 by Peter Sciretta


ScriptShadow has a review of the screenplay for _*Mute*_, the sci-fi noir project that _Moon_ director *Duncan Jones* has been developing with *Mike Johnson* for the last few years. You may recall that Jones recently signed on to direct _*Source Code*_, with *Jake Gyllenhaal* attached to star. Jones had commented on Twitter that he decided to put _Mute_ on hold because he got an offer he couldnt refuse, and that Mute is a hard sell in this economy. And now we know more.

Mute  is one of those personal projects that probably wont appeal to anyone  outside a tiny niche audience. It appears that Jones knows this, and is  perfectly okay with it. Moon was never going to light up the box  office either, yet it already has a rabid fanbase. The question is, does  Mute satisfy on any level? Man, thats a really hard question to  answer.

What is the story about? Set in 2046 Germany, _Mute_ follows  a brutish 40 year old mute named Leo who must go in search of his  missing Afghan girlfriend. While raising hell in Berlins shady  underbelly, he learns more about Naadirahs secret life. This is  intercut with another storyline, which Carson didnt seem to be a fan of  AT ALL, which follows an American named Cactus Bill who is looking to  acquire a fake pair of passports for his foreign wife and daughter so  that they can escape home to the US.
Carson notes that the  2006 draft was set in present day Berlin, while the most recent 2009  draft is set in 2046. Jones has often compared the project to Blade  Runner, but Reeves claims that the decision to set the film in the  future does nothing to the story, and purely only a visual change. I can  understand why Jones would want to go in that direction, especially  after his debut feature Moon attracted such a rabid old school  sci-fi-loving fanbase. Carson also questions why the main character of  the story is mute if his disability did not help or hurt his search or  interactions.
On the other side of the coin, Carson praises  the imagery that Jones conveys in the description, and predicts that if  Mute ever gets made, it will probably be one of the coolest ****ing  trailers ever to hit the geek community. That Blade Runner fans will be  swimming in a soupy ecstasy of barely-lit futuristic noir til they  cant tell themselves from their shadows. And hearing that kind of  prediction makes me immediately forget about the  more worry-some critiques. You can read the full script review on ScriptShadow.
http://www.slashfilm.com/script-review-duncan-jones-mute/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great article BC.

That comparison to _Blade Runner _fills me with both anticipation (yay!) and fear. _Blade Runner_ is one of my favourite films and has had such a huge influence on other movies in the genre. (did I mention I'm not enthused by talk of the _Blade Runner _sequel. Just no - leave it the eff alone).

The comparisons make me nervous - it's a tall order to get anywhere near BL.  But it also sounds like there's lots of buzz around this film and that's great. I'm looking forward to this film.

_Moon_ is such a great movie, very niche as well but so well done. Much like another sci-fi fave, _Sunshine_.

And I didn't even realise that Duncan Jones is actually the previously named Zowie Bowie, son of David.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great article BC.
> 
> That comparison to _Blade Runner _fills me with both anticipation (yay!) and fear. _Blade Runner_ is one of my favourite films and has had such a huge influence on other movies in the genre. (did I mention I'm not enthused by talk of the _Blade Runner _sequel. Just no - leave it the eff alone).
> 
> The comparisons make me nervous - it's a tall order to get anywhere near BL.  But it also sounds like there's lots of buzz around this film and that's great. I'm looking forward to this film.
> 
> _Moon_ is such a great movie, very niche as well but so well done. Much like another sci-fi fave, _Sunshine_.
> 
> And I didn't even realise that Duncan Jones is actually the previously named Zowie Bowie, son of David.



Hey Free,

I'm tipsy and I like it. We had a great night. Woohoooo!!!  :giggles:

Sorry OT again. #SorryButNotSorry


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Hey Free,
> 
> I'm tipsy and I like it. We had a great night. Woohoooo!!!  :giggles:
> 
> Sorry OT again. #SorryButNotSorry









  Good on you girl. I knew you and Squirrel would have a blast. Did you rip up London town?

Back on topic, sort of..it didn't end like _this_ did it? :lolots:












#ForgiveMeModsForIHaveSinned  #OffTopicButNot


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great article BC.
> 
> That comparison to _Blade Runner _fills me with both anticipation (yay!) and fear. _Blade Runner_ is one of my favourite films and has had such a huge influence on other movies in the genre. (did I mention I'm not enthused by talk of the _Blade Runner _sequel. Just no - leave it the eff alone).
> 
> The comparisons make me nervous - it's a tall order to get anywhere near BL.  But it also sounds like there's lots of buzz around this film and that's great. I'm looking forward to this film.
> 
> _Moon_ is such a great movie, very niche as well but so well done. *Much like another sci-fi fave, Sunshine.*
> 
> And I didn't even realise that D*uncan Jones is actually the previously named Zowie Bowie, son of David*.



Blade Runner is such, I'm not even sure of the right word, but for the most part there's a reverence for that movie, and has been since it came out. So trying to evoke that always brings baggage/fears, etc. Because it's very easy to fail.
But I think that Jones did very well with Moon, even though the setting/atmosphere will be quite different. So I have hopes for this. I really don't feel like waiting until 2017 to see what it looks like! 
I loved Sunshine. Danny Boyle directed, Alex Garland wrote it (two people that I'd love for Alex to work with). Very underrated, and mostly unseen.
I knew that DJ was David Bowie's son, but I like that he's doing his own thing, and not going 'I'm David Bowie's son!'.


Here's the write up from i09, and the comments are pretty positive:

*Alexander Skarsgard and Paul Rudd Have Been Cast In Duncan Jones' Mute*

Kaila Hale-SternFiled to: mute11/03/15 9:05pm

Casting news just dropped for director Duncan  Jones&#8217; new science fiction thriller, and it&#8217;s two of our favorite  fantastical leading men. Plus we&#8217;ve got a _Mute_ synopsis. Deep breaths.
         It&#8217;s no secret that we loved Duncan Jones&#8217; _Moon_ &#8216;round these parts, and that we&#8217;re excited for his upcoming project, _Mute_. Well, we just got wind of the casting, and could it be better? 
_True Blood_ vamp (and soon-to-be _Tarzan_) Alexander Skarsgard will play the main character, a mute bartender. Everyone&#8217;s favorite _Ant-Man, _Paul Rudd, will play a possibly shady surgeon. Here&#8217;s what we know:Berlin. Forty years from today. A roiling city of  immigrants, where East crashes against West in a science-fiction  Casablanca. Leo Beiler (Skarsgard), a mute bartender has one reason and  one reason only for living here, and she&#8217;s disappeared. But when Leo&#8217;s  search takes him deeper into the city&#8217;s underbelly, an odd pair of  American surgeons (led by Rudd) seem to be the only recurring clue, and  Leo can&#8217;t tell if they can help, or who he should fear most.​_Mute_ is based on a script by Jones and Mike Johnson, and has long been a passion project for Jones.  The press release quotes an excited Jones: &#8220;I&#8217;ve been working towards  making Mute for 12 years now. I cannot tell you how thrilled I am that  we&#8217;re finally going to shoot this utterly unique film.&#8221; Here&#8217;s a look at  the concept art Jones previously released for his futuristic Berlin:

If this weren&#8217;t enough casting awesomeness to bask in, Producer  Stuart Fenegan said, &#8220;I look forward to going on this journey with them,  and also reuniting with Sam Rockwell and composer Clint Mansell...can&#8217;t  do sci-fi without Sam and Clint!&#8221;
          So it looks like we&#8217;ll be seeing Sam Rockwell, star of Jones&#8217; _Moon_ and all-around badass, cropping up somewhere in _Mute. _But  really, they had us at &#8220;science-fiction Casablanca.&#8221; This is a tall  order, but if anyone might be able to pull it off, it&#8217;s Jones&#8212;and the  casting news gets us off to a promising start. 

http://io9.com/alexander-skarsgard-and-paul-rudd-have-been-cast-in-dun-1740433028

Going back to Tarzan: WB has released the first stills from the just started filming Fantastic Beasts, directed by Yates. I know that Tarzan and FBAWTFT are different entities, but, it's still frustrating to have to wait over a year to get anything on Tarzan.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good on you girl. I knew you and Squirrel would have a blast. Did you rip up London town?
> 
> Back on topic, sort of..it didn't end like _this_ did it? :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #ForgiveMeModsForIHaveSinned  #OffTopicButNot



No, we didn't rip up London, just OXO. And a candle suffered. I blame Squirrel. 
Great food, great night, lots of alcohol. That's how it's supposed to be. Oh, and a great view. No fog! YAY!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

i09 is a great site. Meredith Woerner from there used to write the infamous Pro's and Con's for each True Blood episode.

It'll be interesting to gauge the reaction of sci-fans from that site and others to the casting. Paul Rudd has some cache' now from Ant-Man, and Alex has a bit of cache as well in the sci-fi community (nominated for the Saturn Awards for Eric Northman) so I'm expecting it to be pretty positive.


----------



## Gatorgurl

It's been a while. I was just browsing, catching up, and I see some of my peeps still post here, so I am just dropping in a little hello.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Gatorgurl said:


> It's been a while. I was just browsing, catching up, and I see some of my peeps still post here, so I am just dropping in a little hello.



Gator!


----------



## Gatorgurl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gator!



Hey Free! I trust all is going well with you! I like your avi, by the way.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Gaaator!  

and yes Free, we left London standing but did try to burn it down, one candle at a time. 

Duncan Jones is Bowie's son? Wow. That is an interesting connection.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Gaaator!
> 
> and yes Free, *we left London standing but did try to burn it down, one candle at a time. *
> 
> Duncan Jones is Bowie's son? Wow. That is an interesting connection.



Like we tried to outfun/outdrink those two kale-eating wannabe actresses at the Chateau? Sounds like you guys had a blast. More tPF meetups necessary 

Yeah interesting connection - He does look a lot like Bowie though. I had no idea of it till I looked him up. I'm wondering if Alex will fanboy over his Dad, being the music nut he is?


----------



## OHVamp

That's terrific you two had a great time in London. Pub crawl! 

I like the comparison to Blade Runner.


----------



## BagBerry13

Gatorgurl said:


> It's been a while. I was just browsing, catching up, and I see some of my peeps still post here, so I am just dropping in a little hello.



Gaaaaatooorr!!!! We were just talking about you yesterday. You have a sixth sense, huh? 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Gaaator!
> 
> and yes Free, we left London standing but did try to burn it down, one candle at a time.
> 
> Duncan Jones is Bowie's son? Wow. That is an interesting connection.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like we tried to outfun/outdrink those two kale-eating wannabe actresses at the Chateau? Sounds like you guys had a blast. More tPF meetups necessary
> 
> Yeah interesting connection - He does look a lot like Bowie though. I had no idea of it till I looked him up. I'm wondering if Alex will fanboy over his Dad, being the music nut he is?



Ok, now I'm sick. I'm too old to get drunk and work the next day. I don't know how Squirrel is doing it.


----------



## Santress

New set pics of Alex filming *War on Everyone*:

#skarsgard #trueblood #keyhair&makeup 

https://twitter.com/n2hairnmakeup01/status/662445185616351232

#skarsgard #churchnm #nmcrew

https://twitter.com/n2hairnmakeup01/status/662447367090638848

#skarsgard #tarzan

https://twitter.com/n2hairnmakeup01/status/662454269136625664

-*n2hairnmakeup01* twitter


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress! Interesting that we have WOE stills and we still don't have any from Tarzan,  aaaargh. What are they waiting for?


----------



## audiogirl

It looks like a way for the makeup artist to self-promote and not an official promo.


----------



## giatona

His hair!!! Love it like this


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> New set pics of Alex filming War on Everyone:



Tku for the photos - lv them  very artistic injuries 




VampFan said:


> Thanks, Santress! Interesting that we have WOE stills and we still don't have any from Tarzan,  aaaargh. What are they waiting for?



I'm irritated now by the total lack of 'anything' on Tarzan too. Not much escaped the set, which is fair enough, but just the odd still or promo shot would be soo good  




giatona said:


> His hair!!! Love it like this



Me too giatona  I just want to spray Alex's hair with some magic 'do not grow' stuff 






skarsjoy


----------



## audiogirl

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photos - lv them  very artistic injuries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm irritated now by the total lack of 'anything' on Tarzan too. Not much escaped the set, which is fair enough, but just the odd still or promo shot would be soo good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too giatona  I just want to spray Alex's hair with some magic 'do not grow' stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarsjoy



There were quite a few Tarzan costume and set pics that ended up in SM just like the War on Everyone makeup pics. I also rember set pics of the jungle and a village. There were also makeup pics for several of the natives. There were pics of Margot in captivity on a boat.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> There were quite a few Tarzan costume and set pics that ended up in SM just like the War on Everyone makeup pics. I also rember set pics of the jungle and a village. There were also makeup pics for several of the natives. There were pics of Margot in captivity on a boat.



There were some pics from the extras, some of which in the beginning were removed from SM, probably at the request of WB. The Margot and Christoph pics were taken by a pap at a set outside of Leavesden, and after that WB policed any exterior shoots. 
And there were some pics from one of the cameraman, who works with helicopter shots.
But there were no onset pics of Alex, or even of SLJ. And nothing official.
WB really kept a lockdown on this set, pic and info wise.
I am hoping that next month we get something.

Thanks Santress for the new WOE pics.


----------



## audiogirl

I agree that pics were from non-official sources. But so were the recent WOE pics. It was fun to see Alex all banged up.

We'll soon be inundated with Tarzan pics.


----------



## Santress

A little birdie told me today (November 6th) is a special lady's b-day:

Grattis på födelsedagen, A_Sussan! artyhat:






(x)

Thank you for all you do including your hard work on all those Swedish-to-English translations.








*my graphic, Alex pic credits:

Adriana Iris Boatwright for SavannahNow.com, Jerroen Willems for FilmFestGent Facebook, paulied88 instagram, Jonathan Tichler for MetOpera.org, Christian Åslund for Greenpeace.org, JoelKinnaman instagram,SavannahFilmFest Facebook & elinedebel instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I agree that pics were from non-official sources. But so were the recent WOE pics. It was fun to see Alex all banged up.
> 
> We'll soon be inundated with Tarzan pics.



At least we got a couple of official WOE pics, plus the few from the actors/crew.

WB's attitude toward Tarzan seems to be: you're going to get the barest outline of a plot. We're not even going to let you know what character John Hurt will be playing. No official photos, nothing. And you'll like it.

And yes, I'm hoping that this will be followed by the deluge of Tarzan pics.



Santress said:


> A little birdie told me today (November 6th) is a special lady's b-day:
> 
> *Grattis på födelsedagen, A_Sussan!* artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (x)
> 
> Thank you for all you do including your hard work on all those Swedish-to-English translations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *my graphic, Alex pic credits:
> 
> Adriana Iris Boatwright for SavannahNow.com, Jerroen Willems for FilmFestGent Facebook, paulied88 instagram, Jonathan Tichler for MetOpera.org, Christian Åslund for Greenpeace.org, JoelKinnaman instagram,SavannahFilmFest Facebook & elinedebel instagram



Happy birthday a_sussan!


----------



## Zola24

@*a_sussan*  Grattis på födelsedagen. Älska, och stora kramar! &#9829;x 





askarsjustsoswedish





viska.se


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Happy Birthday @*a_sussan*


----------



## VampFan

Happy Bday a_sus. Hope you had a great day


----------



## Henares

Happy Birthday @_sussan!!!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you everyone! So far I had a quiet one but this afternoon the family will come and eat and drink. So that will be fun.


----------



## OHVamp

Happy Birthday, a_sussan! Eat. Drink. Drink some more. artyhat:


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex in London that was shared on instagram today (November 7, 2015).

Source:  *sahilv_* instagram


----------



## BagBerry13

Santress said:


> New pic of Alex in London that was shared on instagram today (November 7, 2015).
> 
> Source:  *sahilv_* instagram



Suffolk is not London. I've been to the fireworks in Battersea Park today. I assume they were all over the country.

View attachment 3181058


----------



## mary12345

quick snap of alex at alexa's bday celebration


https://instagram.com/p/9zWTuAjQlT/?taken-by=msaimeephillips


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Who said she's "Not allowed"? You keep randomly making sweeping statements without actually quoting people on the forum, so it seems like you're reading stuff elsewhere and just brushing everyone with the same paint.  *And this fandom animosity about True Blood - that hasn't been discussed here for a very long time - there were some conversations about it when TB was on but that's because it was relevant at the time.*



Who says it's not relevant anymore? It's only an year when TB ended (finally, thanks Godrick) and I still see _some_ TB fans whining about Alex relationship with KB after 5 years of their split. Obviously TB fandom is good at holding grudges and don't you even get me started with the Swedish posse fandom.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The divisions in the fandom at the moment are to do with Alexa from what I see, and some concern about his career.
> 
> Why would there be criticism of Joel for putting a photo of a long time friend/s on his Instagram? I think it's great, and a great photo. And it was obviously okay with both Alex and Bill.
> 
> I actually wouldn't mind seeing a posed photo of Alex and Alexa together.  We know they're together, in some way (casual or serious who knows?) so...



Yeah, I have to admit that there's not as much Alexa "disapprovement" on tpf than on the other "fan" forums 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good on you girl. I knew you and Squirrel would have a blast. Did you rip up London town?
> 
> Back on topic, sort of..it didn't end like _this_ did it? :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#ForgiveMeModsForIHaveSinned  #OffTopicButNot*




Ah, that's pretty endearing coming from the person who was very keen to label my comment "primary schoolish" but don't worry, I'm not easily offended  Also, if you guys weren't so busy in being "sarcastic" you'd have noticed that I haven't complained about OT but about some people here complaining about my OT posts. I'm still feeling Darth Vader's cold breath on my neck 

#dontletbullieswin






Piclist.com


----------



## BagBerry13

I feel like this should be Alex's promo line next year.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't know about Alex enjoying it, but I'd sure enjoy it.


----------



## BagBerry13

That's why it's a promo line. He doesn't have to enjoy it or believe it. It's just to sell the movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> That's why it's a promo line. He doesn't have to enjoy it or believe it. It's just to sell the movie.



Just one shot in leopard print undies 

Though in reality its probably going to be photoshoots of him in 3-piece suits etc, perhaps with a primate or two in stately manors and such.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just one shot in leopard print undies
> 
> Though in reality its probably going to be photoshoots of him in 3-piece suits etc, perhaps with a primate or two in stately manors and such.



They might go with the jungle theme. Putting him in some fake rainforest, maybe, in a three-piece-suit and having Margot wrapped around him.


----------



## jooa

I don't remember any Alex's photo shoot where he was shirtless (except for a long long time ago in Sweden). It's a shame in my opinion


----------



## audiogirl

Lots of shots with biceps.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I guess we can't have the Rolling Stone cover every day...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm still hoping for some nice pictorials, and diet/workout info, in Men's Health/Men's Fitness. Because I have needs.

Well, according to this DOATG has a US DVD release date of January 19, 2016. Why!? Why must it be so far away? (whines)

http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/movies/7656/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl

http://www.amazon.com/Diary-of-a-Te...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B017RR79FM


----------



## Zola24

^ *Free*, I just want WB to say something, anything really, I find the silence unnerving now, especially as Captain America is already attached to Star Wars http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-trailer-star-wars-7-force-awakens/?utm_source=twitter


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This bad boy? Well it certainly bears repeating occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, (thank you Fassy thread)
> 
> _X-Men: Apocalypse_ got one of the preview slots running with _Star Wars: The Force Awakens._
> 
> *Let's hope they leave room for some other "big" previews ie Tarzan. In my experience it's 1-2 big budget "event" films and the rest is a mixed bag of films. (we usually get 5-7 previews here in Oz).*
> 
> Thoughts?



Same here, Free. The bigger the movie, the more "big" movie previews. Less so during indie movie screenings at major multiplexes, although, they still show them. Hopefully, you're right and we'll get something during the Christmas releases. I would love it, if they showed something sooner.

Going to see Spectre this weekend. Anyone seen it yet? I'm looking forward to Christoph Waltz, who will also be in Tarzan, Yay!


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> ^ *Free*, I just want WB to say something, anything really,* I find the silence unnerving now, especially as Captain America is already attached to Star Wars* http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-trailer-star-wars-7-force-awakens/?utm_source=twitter



Well, shoot. I agree that WB needs to get their butts in gear and give us something, anything. We are OK with crumbs. We've been trained to take what we can get when it comes to news of AS. Come on WB, throw us a bone. 

P.S. Off topic, I know. I'm watching the post debate analysis on CNN and what do I see: a coffee maker commercial with Danny Devito and George Clooney. Really, George Clooney? I'm shocked. I'd get it if it was for tequila, but a coffee maker? Huh?


----------



## Zola24

^ Hey *Vamp*, ott: (oops, lol) Strangely enough my friend just mentioned this evening that she had seen Spectre, she thought it was good but a little long, but she did say that Christoph Waltz was very good in it  And then I told her about the Tarzan cast, lol. (And I accidentally got back on topic )


----------



## Kitkath70

Johnny Depp's new Alice in Wonderland just put out its first trailer and Character Posters this past week. It's release date is May 27th 2016.  So Christmas for Tarzan would be right on schedule.  We'll probably get something within the next 6 weeks.  It'll be attached to Star Wars, especially at the IMAX theatres, since they have the lock on them for the 4th.


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> ^ Hey *Vamp*, ott: (oops, lol) Strangely enough my friend just mentioned this evening that she had seen Spectre, she thought it was good but a little long, but she did say that Christoph Waltz was very good in it  And then I told her about the Tarzan cast, lol. (*And I accidentally got back on topic* )



Love it 



Kitkath70 said:


> Johnny Depp's new Alice in Wonderland just put out its first trailer and Character Posters this past week. It's release date is May 27th 2016.  So Christmas for Tarzan would be right on schedule.  We'll probably get something within the next 6 weeks.  It'll be attached to Star Wars, *especially at the IMAX theatres, since they have the lock on them for the 4th*.



Good point. Never thought of the IMAX tie-in. Thanks, makes me feel better about seeing something soon.


----------



## RedTopsy

No loinclothes for Alex in Tarzan according to interviews  
so sadly no loinclothes in promopics I guess ( or maybe they will have it anyway  )


Video from Savannah Film Festival with Alex(exclusively):


----------



## Johanna81

I saw that. I was like "what is happening right now" lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Well, shoot. I agree that WB needs to get their butts in gear and give us something, anything. We are OK with crumbs. We've been trained to take what we can get when it comes to news of AS. Come on WB, throw us a bone.
> 
> P.S. Off topic, I know. I'm watching the post debate analysis on CNN and what do I see: a coffee maker commercial with Danny Devito and George Clooney. Really, George Clooney? I'm shocked. I'd get it if it was for tequila, but a coffee maker? Huh?



I think (hope) as others have said it will be December,  late January at the outside. 

Those Clooney ads have been running in Oz for 3-4 years. There's another new one with Jack Black. He's done a few with the suave guy from The Artist, Jean Dujardin as well.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> Same here, Free. The bigger the movie, the more "big" movie previews. Less so during indie movie screenings at major multiplexes, although, they still show them. Hopefully, you're right and we'll get something during the Christmas releases. I would love it, if they showed something sooner.
> 
> *Going to see Spectre this weekend. Anyone seen it yet?* I'm looking forward to Christoph Waltz, who will also be in Tarzan, Yay!



I've seen it two weeks ago because it was personal (we've been involved in the casting process, I met Debbie McWilliams through this, very nice lady!). Spectre is good but not as good as Skyfall. Christoph was good but they didn't work him enough as a villain. But I loved Andrew Scott! He was very Moriarty! 



VampFan said:


> Well, shoot. I agree that WB needs to get their butts in gear and give us something, anything. We are OK with crumbs. We've been trained to take what we can get when it comes to news of AS. Come on WB, throw us a bone.
> 
> P.S. Off topic, I know. I'm watching the post debate analysis on CNN and what do I see: *a coffee maker commercial with Danny Devito and George Clooney. Really, George Clooney? I'm shocked. *I'd get it if it was for tequila, but a coffee maker? Huh?



He's doing Nespresso for at least 5 years now here in Europe. What do you think how he's financing that villa in Italy? 
I like those commercials. They're funny and mostly play on his image as a womanizer or that he doesn't get recognised. He even did one with John Malkovich.


----------



## RedTopsy

^^  To much off topic-post.
Belongs in celeb forum chat thread maybe or those celebs threads. 
Don´t want to log in here to see videos about George Clooney.


----------



## Henares

Thank you for the video Red!
I will see DOATG soon here, at last! I´m reading some reviews yet here in Spain. They are good and they are saying that Alex is the best of the film. Waiting more!
I know that it isn´t  interesting for you, but, please, let me share my happiness


----------



## VampFan

Has there been any talk of AS being at the Stockholm Film Festival for DOATG? The first showing, I think, is Sunday.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Has there been any talk of AS being at the Stockholm Film Festival for DOATG? The first showing, I think, is Sunday.



Can't see anything on it at the moment Vamp. But since he's been doing a World Tour for this film, it could still happen.

The first screening for the movie at the festival is Nov 15.


----------



## a_sussan

Doesn't look that there will be anything but "usual" screening. No extraordinary or guests.


----------



## ParisDallas

I did see this on YouTube - about 20 seconds in, (Tarzan maybe-spoiler) 



Spoiler



there's a loincloth-clad fella climbing onto an elephant


 https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-yjjW96omhk :sunnies


----------



## audiogirl

ParisDallas said:


> I did see this on YouTube - about 20 seconds in, (Tarzan maybe-spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there's a loincloth-clad fella climbing onto an elephant
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-yjjW96omhk :sunnies



Unfortunately, I've seen that faked Tarzan pic before. That's not really Alex. It's just some guy who likes to dress as Tarzan. He's too short and squat and kind of clumsy. The loincloth is also kind of baggy, like a poorly-fitting diaper.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> Well, shoot. I agree that WB needs to get their butts in gear and give us something, anything. We are OK with crumbs. We've been trained to take what we can get when it comes to news of AS. Come on WB, throw us a bone.
> 
> P.S. Off topic, I know. I'm watching the post debate analysis on CNN and what do I see: a coffee maker commercial with Danny Devito and George Clooney. Really, George Clooney? I'm shocked. I'd get it if it was for tequila, but a coffee maker? Huh?



Btw, is that Josephine Bornebusch at the end of the new Nespresso commercial? The Swedes are everywhere.
See, I'm kinda back on topic.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *This bad boy*? Well it certainly bears repeating occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, (thank you Fassy thread)
> 
> _X-Men: Apocalypse_ got one of the preview slots running with _Star Wars: The Force Awakens._
> 
> Let's hope they leave room for some other* "big" previews ie Tarzan*. In my experience it's 1-2 big budget "event" films and the rest is a mixed bag of films. (we usually get 5-7 previews here in Oz).
> 
> Thoughts?



I still remember the controversy over that cover. He did look very very good on that cover.



VampFan said:


> Same here, Free. The bigger the movie, t*he more "big" movie previews. *Less so during indie movie screenings at major multiplexes, although, they still show them. Hopefully, you're right and we'll get something during the Christmas releases. I would love it, if they showed something sooner.
> 
> Going to see Spectre this weekend. Anyone seen it yet? I'm looking forward to Christoph Waltz, who will also be in Tarzan, Yay!



Star Wars is THE big movie for the next several months, so I'm hoping that there's a Tarzan trailer with it. I guess WB could put one with Point Break, but is anyone aware that PB is being released around Christmas? Probably not. I guess if they want to hold off, its debut could be during the Super Bowl (late January/early February).

Last month the Hollywood Reporter had its questionably sourced article about Pan and Tarzan.
Yesterday Paramount pushed back the live action/computer animation movie Monster Trucks to January 2017. This movie was filmed in spring 2014, with an estimated budget of 125 million, and was originally supposed to be released this past May. And yet Paramount keeps delaying its release. And yet, I've not seen any articles on how Paramount has very expensive potential flop on on their hands.  



a_sussan said:


> Doesn't look that there will be anything but "usual" screening. No extraordinary or guests.



I'd been suspecting that.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the info. and updates, ladies.

Some grainy shots of Alex at the *Los Cabos International Film Festival* (November 12, 2015, Mexico):

"Swedish actor # Alexander Skarsgård present at the # LosCabos4 @CaboFilmFest # trueblood # TheDiaryofateenageGirl."

-*StiviDeTivi* twitter

https://twitter.com/StiviDeTivi/status/664961044964503552

+

"Alexander Skarsgard in #LosCabos4 presenting @diarythemovie."

-*cabosfilmfestival* instagram

"Alexander Skarsgård just presented The Diary of a Teenage Girl, his latest film # LosCabos4."

-*CinePREMIERE* twitter

https://twitter.com/CinePREMIERE/status/664975260358418432


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's in Mexico?!
https://twitter.com/CaboFilmFest?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

http://cabosfilmfestival.com/home/

Skarsbrowing already:

https://instagram.com/cabosfilmfestival/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks like he's from Land of the Giants in that last photo. It's partly the angle but still...

He needs a haircut (unless it's for a role). Acquaint yourself with the nearest hairdresser.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He looks like he's from Land of the Giants in that last photo. It's partly the angle but still...
> 
> *He needs a haircut *(unless it's for a role). Acquaint yourself with the nearest hairdresser.



Yeah, the hair/product situation is getting a bit untidy, but please note the presence of black boots instead of white sneakers!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah, the hair/product situation is getting a bit untidy, but *please note the presence of black boots instead of white sneakers!*



No.  He looks much better but Savannah is burnt into my brain. He's always been a casual, simple dresser but that was just slacking off.


----------



## Santress

"Alexander Skarsgård talking about his role in "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" after its screening at # LosCabos4cabosfilmfestival #WARPenLosCabosIFF."

-*warpmagazine* instagram


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can't see anything on it at the moment Vamp. But *since he's been doing a World Tour for this film,* it could still happen.
> 
> The first screening for the movie at the festival is Nov 15.



Yes, apparently World Tour includes Mexico, who knew? Can I just say that their film festival marketing team needs to do a better job. This one came out of left field.




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah, the hair/product situation is getting a bit untidy, but please note the presence of black boots instead of white sneakers!



Def better choice on the shoes, Yay.I'm surprised he's not wearing a scarf or an overcoat since he doesn't know how to dress for the weather. I will say, though, he's very passionate about this movie since he's traveling all over to promote it. 


Thanks, Santress! If it wasn't for you, ninja Skars could have slunk in and out of Mexico and we would never have known.

I read this article last week about WB and the lousy year they've had and how their issues are essentially marketing related for this year's slate. Didn't talk about Tarzan specifically, but about upcoming "big" movies (Batman/Superman) and HP new movie. Hopefully they'll learn something about how to market upcoming movies in 2016. If anyone is interested in reading it:

http://nypost.com/2015/11/05/warner-bros-feels-the-heat-as-it-bets-on-harry-potter-spinoff/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Yes, apparently World Tour includes Mexico, who knew? Can I just say that their film festival marketing team needs to do a better job. This one came out of left field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Def better choice on the shoes, Yay.I'm surprised he's not wearing a scarf or an overcoat since he doesn't know how to dress for the weather. I will say, though, he's very passionate about this movie since he's traveling all over to promote it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Santress! If it wasn't for you, ninja Skars could have slunk in and out of Mexico and we would never have known.
> 
> I read this article last week about WB and the lousy year they've had and how their issues are essentially marketing related for this year's slate. Didn't talk about Tarzan specifically, but about upcoming "big" movies (Batman/Superman) and HP new movie. Hopefully they'll learn something about how to market upcoming movies in 2016. If anyone is interested in reading it:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/11/05/warner-bros-feels-the-heat-as-it-bets-on-harry-potter-spinoff/



_Star Wars_ has had the best marketing this year, for my money.  Very paced trailers, absolutely no sense of hurry whatsoever, then a flurry of trailers about 6 weeks out from  it's premiere date. 

Of course, _Star Wars_ has a massive built-in audience spanning right across the generations - but they've done it really well IMO.

Batman  - I've seen articles all over the place where it says WB has concerns about Affleck - not just his personal life but that's he's being seen all over LA looking like he had a moob transplant - not exactly inspiring. I have about zero interest in the WB Batman vs Superman.  The first film with Henry Cavill was like "Superman goes Emo".  Bale redefined _Batman_ and he's the top shelf for me now.

I hope the same can be said for Alex, that this _Tarzan_ is a smart reboot of the character and story. 

I'm interested to to see how they handle the marketing for _Tarzan_. Alex and Margot (depending on her PR schedule for _Suicide Squad_) and maybe Christophe and Samuel L Jackson are really going to have to pound the PR junket trail for it. 

I'd like to see a reel like they did with _Jobs_ and _Spectre_, where the actors talk about filming, character etc. 

I'm wondering if the cast will be doing WonderCon in LA in March. You can follow any announcements on Insta https://instagram.com/wondercon (well* I* can't, I'm not on the Gram)


----------



## BagBerry13

Didn't he say somewhere Belgium was his last promo stop? I guess as long as DOATG gets added to festival line-ups he'll go.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Yes, apparently World Tour includes Mexico, who knew? *Can I just say that their film festival marketing team needs to do a better job. This one came out of left field.
> *
> Def better choice on the shoes, Yay.I'm surprised he's not wearing a scarf or an overcoat since he doesn't know how to dress for the weather. I will say, though, he's very passionate about this movie since he's traveling all over to promote it.
> 
> 
> *Thanks, Santress! If it wasn't for you, ninja Skars could have slunk in and out of Mexico and we would never have known.*
> 
> *I read this article last week about WB and the lousy year they've had and how their issues are essentially marketing related for this year's slate. *Didn't talk about Tarzan specifically, but about upcoming "big" movies (Batman/Superman) and HP new movie. Hopefully they'll learn something about how to market upcoming movies in 2016. If anyone is interested in reading it:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/11/05/warner-bros-feels-the-heat-as-it-bets-on-harry-potter-spinoff/



Not that any of us could have gone, but it would have been nice knowing that he was going to be there before he actually showed up.
I do wonder why he's still promoting it though? It's out of theaters. I know that he loves the movie, but I do wonder why Sony Classics is still doing the festival circuit with this one.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Star Wars has had the best marketing  this year, for my money.  Very paced trailers, absolutely no sense of  hurry whatsoever, then a flurry of trailers about 6 weeks out from  it's  premiere date. *
> 
> Of course, _Star Wars_ has a massive built-in audience spanning right across the generations - but they've done it really well IMO.
> 
> *Batman  - I've seen articles all over the place where it says WB has  concerns about Affleck - not just his personal life *but that's he's  being seen all over LA looking like he had a moob transplant -  not exactly inspiring. I have about zero interest in the WB Batman vs  Superman.  The first film with Henry Cavill was like "Superman goes  Emo".  Bale redefined _Batman_ and he's the top shelf for me now.
> 
> I hope the same can be said for Alex, that this _Tarzan_ is a smart reboot of the character and story.
> 
> *I'm interested to to see how they handle the marketing for Tarzan.* Alex and Margot (depending on her PR schedule for _Suicide Squad_) and maybe Christophe and Samuel L Jackson are really going to have to pound the PR junket trail for it.
> 
> I'd like to see a reel like they did with _Jobs_ and _Spectre_, where the actors talk about filming, character etc.
> 
> *I'm wondering if the cast will be doing WonderCon* in LA in March. You can follow any announcements on Insta https://instagram.com/wondercon (well* I* can't, I'm not on the Gram)



The one off-putting thing about SW marketing is that is over saturating the merchandising aspect of it, to the point that I'm sick of it. Do we really need Darth Vader showerheads?

The actual movie promotion part has been on point, though.

I see this but wonder ho much the average movie goer is actually paying attention to Affleck's personal life. They might pay attention to how he looks in the movie, but I'm not sure about the other stuff.

The funny thing about WB is that coming into the early part of 2015 they were doing great: The Hobbit, American Sniper, etc. American Sniper's marketing campaign was getting kudos. Now, everything thing they touch sucks, apparently. 

I think some of the articles on WB's bad year are piling on, and some are more nuanced:

The structural problem for Warner is that its biggest franchise hits, including Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings, have ended. DC Comics heavyweights like Batman and Superman arent around this year, either. This holiday season will be the first in three years that Warner Bros. will enter without one of Peter Jacksons Tolkien tales to dominate the box office

As most veterans in Hollywood know, the studio business is cyclical. And next year the studios slate is much more encouraging.

But two of its biggest-budget entries, Tarzan and Knights of the Roundtable: King Arthur,  are based on properties that have more in common with The Man From U.N.C.L.E than Superman in terms of familiarity to young audiences. 

https://www.thewrap.com/hollywood-slugger-warner-bros-strikes-out-at-2015-box-office/

A similar article from the LA Times:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...bros.-our-brand-is-crisis-20151101-story.html
 

We've said this since Tarzan first got mentioned three years ago: They're going to have be very good at marketing this, since while the name Tarzan is familiar, the familiarity isn't with the more gritty/adventure of the books, but cheesy yodeling and loincloths. That's not going to bring in the big money.

I've thought Wonder Con would be an excellent venue, especially as Comic Con will be after the release. It'll be a good beginning to the major promotional push that'll probably start happening around May. Wonder Con will be at the end of March, and he'll probably be in production with Mute, but I can't imagine him not being given a couple of days off to promote a possible tentpole in which he's the lead.​


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not that any of us could have gone, but it would have been nice knowing that he was going to be there before he actually showed up.
> *I do wonder why he's still promoting it though?* It's out of theaters. I know that he loves the movie, but *I do wonder why Sony Classics is still doing the festival circuit with this one*.



I know from one of our actors who is currently doing the festival circuit with his short film that you have to do it to be eligible to enter for the Oscars. You have to have entered a certain amount of festivals to be eligible. His latest entry is Rio which is equally off the map as Los Cabos. Maybe that's why they're doing it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I know from one of our actors who is currently doing the festival circuit with his short film that you have to do it to be eligible to enter for the Oscars. You have to have entered a certain amount of festivals to be eligible. His latest entry is Rio which is equally off the map as Los Cabos. Maybe that's why they're doing it.



Yep. Agree. They're trying for an Oscar nom.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I do think it's that they're pushing for awards, but in DOATG's case I don't think it's for eligibility, since I think they've long met that criteria for feature length films. If it were a short film/documentary, etc. it would be a different case, from what I can see.

*7. FESTIVAL RELEASES ARE ALSO OKAY*

 A movie&#8217;s inclusion in a film festival lineup doesn&#8217;t have much  bearing on its Academy Award eligibility when it comes to the Best  Picture race. It will, however, prove substantial in the contention of  short features and documentary shorts, wherein a film can usurp an  otherwise disqualifying lack of commercial run if it has won a prize at a  qualifying competitive festival.


http://mentalfloss.com/article/61626/how-does-movie-qualify-best-picture-academy-award

http://www.oscars.org/sites/oscars/files/88aa_rules.pdf


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, then I guess he just likes to travel.


----------



## mary12345

I'd sure like to have his frequent flyer miles!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, then I guess he just likes to travel.



And if Sony's paying for it, why not! And it's getting gloomy and cold in London/NYC, so why not spend a couple of days in warm and sunny Los Cabos?


----------



## Santress

Fan pic shared on instagram & twitter today (November 13, 2015) but probably from yesterday:

&#8220;YOLOing 55 feat. Alexander Skarsgård #Fan #AlexanderSkarsgard #Cabo #TrueBlood.&#8221;

-*bogaradamendoza* instagram

https://twitter.com/bogaradamendoza/status/665249871058759681


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Fan pic shared on instagram & twitter today (November 13, 2015) *but probably from yesterday:*
> 
> YOLOing 55 feat. Alexander Skarsgård #Fan #AlexanderSkarsgard #Cabo #TrueBlood.
> 
> -*bogaradamendoza* instagram
> 
> https://twitter.com/bogaradamendoza/status/665249871058759681




Probably, but this is Alex, so who knows? 

Regarding Tarzan marketing, please make sure that whomever (whoever) is doing the poseters is not the same person who created the posters of Gods of Egypt.

And sadly OT: Oh, Paris WTF is going on?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Probably, but this is Alex, so who knows?
> 
> Regarding Tarzan marketing, please make sure that whomever (whoever) is doing the poseters is not the same person who created the posters of Gods of Egypt.
> 
> *And sadly OT: Oh, Paris WTF is going on?*



I've got a few friends in Paris right now doing their semester abroad there. I really hope they didn't go to the game.  The German team had a bomb threat this morning in their hotel.


----------



## Santress

Pics of Alex being interviewed by *Studio Universal TV* at the *Los Cabos International Film Festival* today (November 13, 2015, Mexico): 

You can watch his live interview here:

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1nAKEPXdwYvxL

via

https://twitter.com/CaboFilmFest/status/665306013453541378

Pic sources:  

*kikajurado* twitter

https://twitter.com/kikajurado/status/665301507466661888

https://twitter.com/kikajurado/status/665306942349271040

*CaboFilmFest* twitter

https://twitter.com/CaboFilmFest/status/665301768725594112


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I've got a few friends in Paris right now doing their semester abroad there. I really hope they didn't go to the game.  The German team had a bomb threat this morning in their hotel.



I have a friend whose brother lives in Paris, he and his wife are ok.




Santress said:


> *Pics of Alex being interviewed* by *Studio Universal TV* at the *Los Cabos International Film Festival* today (November 13, 2015, Mexico):
> 
> You can watch his live interview here:
> 
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/1nAKEPXdwYvxL
> 
> via
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaboFilmFest/status/665306013453541378
> 
> Pic sources:
> 
> *kikajurado* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikajurado/status/665301507466661888
> 
> https://twitter.com/kikajurado/status/665306942349271040
> 
> *CaboFilmFest* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaboFilmFest/status/665301768725594112



Nice view behind him.

Nice legs.

He changed shirts!

He needs to have all his hair product taken away from him, immediately.


----------



## Santress

Great shot from today (November 13, 2015, Mexico):

Finishing talking with Eric Northman (# Alexander Skarsgård) about #The Diary of a Teenage Girl at the Cabo Film Fest.

-*StiviDeTivi* twitter

https://twitter.com/StiviDeTivi/status/665317767306829824


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I have a friend whose brother lives in Paris, he and his wife are ok.



I just made a post in our Facebook group and also apparently Facebook does this thing now for people living in Paris, doing a security check on them. They're supposed to check in with them and mark their status. My people are ok too.


----------



## Santress

^That is a great idea by Facebook. I've been seeing the status updates of the people I follow in the area in my feed. So glad to know they're alright.  My thoughts and prayers are with the people of Paris.







Credit:  *Jean Jullien *(x)

More from today at Los Cabos (November 13, 2015, Mexico):

"Today we talked with Alexander Skarsgård at the Cabo Film Fest about The Diary of a Teenage Girl. The full interview coming soon."

-*CinePREMIERE* twitter

https://twitter.com/CinePREMIERE/status/665347750632910848

"Actor Alexander Skarsgard in an interview with HBO. # LosCabos4."

-*ricardokenski * instagram

Keith is there too.  Good to know the bromance is still going strong.

"Are we really STILL talking about # fantasyfootball ???"

-*MovieStarMB* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Prayers for the people of Paris, this is devastating.  Alex looks sweet and groomed, even if he has a beard,.  Am sort of amused at the choice of festivals, but if I had time off, I'd follow the groove, er, sun...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Prayers for the people of Paris, this is devastating.  Alex looks sweet and groomed, even if he has a beard,.  Am sort of amused at the choice of festivals, but if I had time off, I'd follow the groove, er, sun...



The change of attire is a welcome one. That hair... :-/


----------



## Santress

More from Los Cabos on November 13, 2015:

"Alexander Skarsgard is so in love with me!"

-*kikajurado* twitter

https://twitter.com/kikajurado/status/665415281859235841

"Alexander Skarsgard in the #ciff #cabos4."

-*JimeArguelles* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/JimeArguelles/status/665305929735245824

https://www.instagram.com/p/-Cv-PimdlI/


----------



## Henares

I'm crying. We are París. I'm glad for your friends, B. We haven't news about ours! 
Thank you Santress for all the info. 
Alex is over the world. Maybe, tomorrow, Stockholm enjoy his visit.


----------



## audiogirl

I hate his hair


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all the lovely pics. And I agree about the hair, it's bad and not flattering to him at all.

Crying for Paris.


----------



## Zola24

Tku for the photos and info - Askars and the ocean, two of my favourite things 

Praying for the people of Paris.


----------



## Santress

Two more from (I think) last night's closing ceremony (November 14, 2015,  Campestre Beach Club):

@madshap is upgrading. #cabofilmfest. 

-*benjisamit* instagram

We met the handsome (and very high) actor Alexander Skarsgård at the closing ceremony of the @cabosfilmfestival #TrueBlood. 

-*quiencom* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol....she meant tall, right?


----------



## Santress

^I think you're right, Free.  When I run the individual phrase through the translators, it gives very tall. For some reason that sentence combination gives very high.

Another from last night (November 14, 2015):

"Closing Party #CaboFilmFestival with charming Alexander Skarsgård!"

https://twitter.com/MMVox/status/665834554196783104

Another from November 12, 2015:

"The actor Alexander Skarsgård presenting 'Diary of a Teenage Girl' at the @CaboFilmFest."

https://twitter.com/gonyz/status/665697956264185857

If you're curious who did his hair:

"@lilesdav #alexanderskarsgard #hairbymanueloliva #manueloliva #mua @danavilan 
https://instagram.com/p/-FG31xkbzq/."

https://twitter.com/asterisman/status/665637763279114240

"@cabosfilmfestival #alexanderskarsgard #hairbymanueloliva #manueloliva #mua @danavilan."

https://www.instagram.com/p/-FG31xkbzq/?taken-by=manueloliva10

and (I guess) makeup:

@danavilan

https://www.instagram.com/danavilan/


----------



## audiogirl

Alto can mean high, but when referring to a person like that, it means tall.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^I think you're right, Free.  When I run the individual phrase through the translators, it gives very tall. For some reason that sentence combination gives very high.



Tku for all the photos, it looks like the closing ceremony was a good night!  I hope Alex got time to relax on that beautiful beach, and I wonder if he took his tropical shorts


----------



## Santress

Another:

Alexander Skarsgard - Friendly last night at the close of the Cabos Film Festival, where he presented #Diary Of A Teenage Girl. 

-*gonyz* instagram


----------



## Santress

Pics of Alex on vacation in Mexico (November 13, 2015):

Alexander Skarsgard looked oh so good when he was spotted soaking up some sun during a Mexican getaway on Friday. The former True Blood star was photographed relaxing on a beach as he chatted up a storm and laughed with a few friends. Alexander, who is currently dating Alexa Chung, showed off his impressive abs when he got up from his lounge chair to put a shirt on. Keep reading to see more steamy snaps, then check out this completely naked photo of the actor from last year.

Source:  http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Alexander-Skarsgard-Shirtless-Mexico-November-2015-39098127


----------



## BagBerry13

Keef! That looks totally like him.


----------



## Jubbles

"Impressive abs"? I barely see any abs, much more impressive in days gone by. He's looking pretty skinny these days.


----------



## Henares

Thank you, Santress!
Zola, his tropical shorts


----------



## skarsbabe

Alex, shirtless, sans Chung... yes please!


----------



## a_sussan

Yes.. I appreciate the shirtless Skars but the shorts.. *sigh*..


----------



## merita

a_sussan said:


> Yes.. I appreciate the shirtless Skars but the shorts.. *sigh*..




Oh dear, the shorts are bad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well he's not using his "f*ck you money" to update his wardrobe, that's obvious. Dude really loves those swimmers.

I think his bod looks ok. But the hair, the hair :-/


----------



## jooa

^^ They are Acne, one from his the most beloved Swedish fashion brand so ... he simply remains faithful to it no matter the cost (ie. the design of the swim trunks)


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Pics of Alex on vacation in Mexico (November 13, 2015):
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard looked oh so good when he was spotted soaking up some sun during a Mexican getaway on Friday. The former True Blood star was photographed relaxing on a beach as he chatted up a storm and laughed with a few friends. Alexander, who is currently dating Alexa Chung, showed off his impressive abs when he got up from his lounge chair to put a shirt on. Keep reading to see more steamy snaps, then check out this completely naked photo of the actor from last year.
> 
> Source:  http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Alexander-Skarsgard-Shirtless-Mexico-November-2015-39098127



Thanks, Santress. After the very depressing weekend it's nice to see some shirtless Skars



BagBerry13 said:


> *Keef!* That looks totally like him.



Need more. Surprised there's only one picture.




jooa said:


> ^^ They are Acne, one from his the most beloved Swedish fashion brand so ... he simply remains faithful to it no matter the cost (ie. the design of the swim trunks)



Apparently, you can take the boy out of Sweden, but can't take the Sweden out of the boy.


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> Yes.. I appreciate the shirtless Skars but the shorts.. *sigh*..





merita said:


> Oh dear, the shorts are bad.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well he's not using his "f*ck you money" to update his wardrobe, that's obvious. Dude really loves those swimmers.
> 
> I think his bod looks ok. But the hair, the hair :-/



I think we'll see him in 10 years and he'll be wearing the same clothes. Obviously, not a high priority for him. 

Also not a fan of the hair.


----------



## merita

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Santress. After the very depressing weekend it's nice to see some shirtless Skars
> 
> 
> 
> Need more. Surprised there's only one picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you can take the boy out of Sweden, but can't take the Sweden out of the boy.


 
I see there is a matching shirt, jacket and shoes.  Thankfully he stopped at the trunks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Jubbles said:


> "Impressive abs"? I barely see any abs, much more impressive in days gone by. He's looking pretty skinny these days.



His bod's fine. The Tarzan/SDogs bod is not normal for him. He's still maintaining a very nice muscle mass.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well he's not using his "f*ck you money" to update his wardrobe, that's obvious. Dude really loves those swimmers.
> 
> I think his bod looks ok. But the hair, the hair :-/



He just got those swim trunks in the last year, I think. So, he'll wear them until they wear out.

He does need a hair cut.
And I know he hates stalker pap shots, but we've not had any for awhile, especially of him in swim trunks (Coachella 2010?) so I don't feel as bad about them as I probably should.


----------



## Santress

More:

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

*****

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

x

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

xx

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

xxx

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

xxxx

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, again, Santress. Those pictures had to have been taken over a period of time unless Keith morphed into a woman and vice versa.




merita said:


> I see there is a matching shirt, jacket and shoes.  Thankfully he stopped at the trunks.



Oh, Lord. That reminds me of pictures of my grandpa at the beach in the 50's/60's with the matching trunks and shirt.


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> His bod's fine. The Tarzan/SDogs bod is not normal for him. He's still maintaining a very nice muscle mass.
> 
> He just got those swim trunks in the last year, I think. So, he'll wear them until they wear out.
> 
> He does need a hair cut.
> 
> And I know he hates stalker pap shots, but we've not had any for awhile, especially of him in swim trunks (Coachella 2010?) so I don't feel as bad about them as I probably should.


I truly don't understand how anyone could look at these pics and say he's skinny.

I fear we will be subjected to those obnoxious trunks for years to come.

At least his hair isn't slicked back and unflattering. He could keep it longer if he combed it to the side, instead of straight back.

And while I feel for him and the unwanted invasion of privacy, I am not going to complain about these pics. Not one bit.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I was sort of hoping that when he got new swim trunks they'd have sharks on them. Maybe next time. 

Movie marketing: Universal just released character posters for The Huntsman: Winter's War. No trailer yet. The movie is released at the end of April, so I continue to reassure myself that WB waiting for promo on Tarzan is normal, even though I want pics and a trailer now!

OT: HWW's plot sounds like a mashup of the Brother's Grimm and Frozen and the title sounds like it could work as a double feature with Captain America: Winter Soldier. And Charlize's character poster looks a lot like her RL Dior ads.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Funny or Die vid has dropped!!

Crack Me Up @haha_2funny
Funny or Die: Jack & Alex Set Sail: 
        Jack & Alex Set Sail 5:47
        Alexander Skarsgå... https://t.co/rJGD4NI8yH #funny #video

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/a9e442375f/alex-jack-set-sail


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Free!!!


----------



## merita

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Funny or Die vid has dropped!!
> 
> Crack Me Up @haha_2funny
> Funny or Die: Jack & Alex Set Sail:
> Jack & Alex Set Sail 5:47
> Alexander Skarsgå... https://t.co/rJGD4NI8yH #funny #video
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/a9e442375f/alex-jack-set-sail


Loved it -that was hilarious!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Funny or Die vid has dropped!!
> 
> Crack Me Up @haha_2funny
> Funny or Die: Jack & Alex Set Sail:
> Jack & Alex Set Sail 5:47
> Alexander Skarsgå... https://t.co/rJGD4NI8yH #funny #video
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/a9e442375f/alex-jack-set-sail



That's actually really funny!
But where is the part where he's jumping into the water?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free. Love it!

Pic from *Funny Or Die's* website:


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Free.   And the best part is we get more.

@Bag, the jump is in the opening sequence.


----------



## BagBerry13

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Free.  * And the best part is we get more.*
> 
> @Bag, *the jump is in the opening sequence*.



More than three episodes?

Oh, I see. I thought it would be in the actual story.


----------



## Santress

*Jack McBrayer and Alexander Skarsgard Get Chilly For Climate Change*

The actors, IRL friends, boarded a Greenpeace boat and went to the Arctic to make a Funny Or Die series.

Actors Jack McBrayer (30 Rock) and Alexander Skarsgard (True Blood) are unlikely pals, as evidenced by their recent nine-day journey to the Arctic on a Greenpeace boat. The twowho are IRL friendspartnered with Funny Or Die to shoot a comedy series that follows their travels through one of the coldest places on Eartth. The idea is to highlight the pressing climate change issue and build support for Greenpeace's "Save the Arctic" campaign, which aims to create a wildlife sanctuary in international waters around the North Pole and end to oil drilling in the Arctic Ocean. In the series, which premieres today, McBrayer and Skarsgard may be at odds with one another. But in conversation, the two come across like best pals.

*Esquire: Were you guys friends before making this?*

*Jack McBrayer:* Nope. Still aren't.

Alexander Skarsgard: Well, we were before, but not so much anymore. We were incredibly close until we spent nine days together on a boat in bunk beds.

*JM:* He saw the worst of Jack McBrayer. He saw Jack McBrayer's insides.

*AS:* I saw the inside of Jack McBrayer. And I got to smell the inside of Jack McBrayer.

*How was this project pitched to you?*

*JM:* I knew some people over at Funny Or Die and when they were talking about this project with Greenpeace one of my friends over there was like "You know what? Jack McBrayer hates the cold. Let's send Jack to the North Pole!" I knew I could only do this if I had a buddy with me, and it turns out that Alex was interested. I figured he was so busy, but as soon as I sent the email I got back "YES!" And I was like "Oh no, what have I done?"

*What made you say yes to Jack so quickly?*

*AS:* Well, I've been a member of Greenpeace since I was a teenager. It was such an amazing opportunity to go up there and learn more about the campaign. And Jack and I are friends from Los Angeles and I've been trying to get him to come visit me in Sweden or travel. He's very happy at his pool in Los Angeles and I was very happy when he said "I'll consider traveling and going on a little adventure."

*JM:* That is true. Alex is inherently adventurous. He's been to the South Pole. This was just another trophy on his shelf. And it's just not in my DNA. I just don't have wanderlust.

*Why does a comedy video series make sense for a serious subject like global warming?*

*JM:* A lot of times we associate Greenpeace and climate change and shrinking polar caps with heavy-handed, weighty material. It's somber stuff. But with Funny Or Die we thought we could put an interesting take on it. Make it a little more palatable, especially for young people who tune into the website.

*AS:* That was beautifully put, Jack.

*JM:* Thank you. I love you.

*Alex, as someone who has traveled a lot what did you find compelling about this particular trip?*

*AS:* I was really blown away by the crew members. It was such an amazing experience to be able to spend nine days on a boat with these Greenpeace people. Some of them were scientists and some were crew members working on the ship. Just to hear their stories, like what drew them to Greenpeace in the first place and what they've been through. Every single second of the day they work to save the planet, which makes me as an actor feel quite insignificant.

*JM:* And meanwhile here we are like "Hey, we're going to do some funny videos on an ice floe so if y'all could stop the boat for a few hours we'd appreciate that."

*Will you continue working with Greenpeace?*

*JM:* If they have me back. I left a great deal of vomit on their boat so our relationship may be over.

*AS: *But it was all organic.

*JM:* Yeah, it helped the Arctic.

Source:  *Emily Zemler* for *Esquire.com* 

http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/tv/news/a39806/jack-mcbrayer-alexander-skarsgard-greenpeace/


----------



## Santress

More photos from *FunnyorDie.com*:


----------



## Santress

Source:  *FunnyOrDie.com*


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *FunnyOrDie.com*

(last pic):

Source:  *Esquire.com*


----------



## BagBerry13

"Member of Greenpeace since I was a teenager"? You learn something new everyday!


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> More than three episodes?
> 
> Oh, I see. I thought it would be in the actual story.



Oops. I didn't see that they had posted all of the episodes and just watched the first one this morning. Going to watch the rest now. Thanks


----------



## RedTopsy

Great videos. 
I have to watch them again and again to see new details.


----------



## merita

Sweet Jesus these two are awesome together.  And also the hat.


----------



## Santress

More pics of the dynamic duo just released by *Greenpeace*:

Source:  My edits, Originals: *Greenpeace*.org via *ASkarsLibrary*, Photo credit:  *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## Santress

Source:  My edits, Originals: *Greenpeace*.org via *ASkarsLibrary*, Photo credit:  *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Finally! I was beginning to think that this was FOD's version of Hidden, two months is a long time to wait for three short videos.

I liked them. Alex and Jack need to work together more often. 
"Tell them I was shirtless".


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  My edits, Originals: *Greenpeace*.org via *ASkarsLibrary*, Photo credit:  *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  My edits, Originals: *Greenpeace*.org via *ASkarsLibrary*, Photo credit:  *Christian Åslund* / Greenpeace


----------



## a_sussan

Great pics and funny comedy shots.  Alex should really do more or "real" comedy and preferably British comedy.


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> Great pics and funny comedy shots.  Alex should really do more or "real" comedy and *preferably British comedy*.



Hell yeah!
That's why I was so surprised that it was actually funny. When I think of American humour I either think of slapstick/sitcom humour or Adam Sandler/Ben Stiller movies. Throw in some rom coms and you get my fatigue with it.


----------



## OHVamp

I am Shackleford!  Love it!


----------



## giatona

Love the pics, videos were hysterical and that interview was great! Love seeing alex doing what he does best... He and Jack have great chemistry!!


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Free* and *Santress* for the vids and photos  I lvd them 
Some gifs 











sikanapanele


















adrichi


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

There's more! 







> imhereforsookie:
> 
> theres always time for cocoa




















my-edits-have-no-remorse / continues...


----------



## Zola24

my-edits-have-no-remorse / continued.

 And a huge thank you to all the talented gif makers


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Zola for the nice gifs.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Free, Santress and Zola I love him more and more... Yes, this is love


----------



## Zola24

Tku Sussan and Henares  You can also hear Alex interviewed by Aftonbladet.se via the link below 







> skarsjoy:
> 
> You can hear a telephone interview with Alexander Skarsgård (in Swedish) with Aftonbladet via this video. http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article21796192.ab
> 
> From Aftonbladet & Google Translate:
> 
> The Swedish Hollywood star Alexander Skarsgård has spent the fall on a Greenpeace ship in the Arctic Ocean. Along with acting colleague Jack McBrayer, he has made the climate of humor seriously.
> - On the larger scale, it is important that politicians in the world to work together across borders. The problem today is that no one wants to lead on climate change, says Alexander Skarsgård Nöjesbladet.
> Alexander Skarsgård together with actor colleague Jack McBayer, known from &#8220;30 Rock&#8221;, played in a mini series in three parts, which recently premiered at the humor site &#8220;Funny or Die&#8221;.
> The series was shot on the Greenpeace icebreaker among glaciers, on and around Greenland, autumn.
> - I&#8217;ve been with Greenpeace for many years and thought it would be fun to do something with them, says Alexander Skarsgard in an exclusive interview with Aftonbladet.
> 
> Photo by Christian Åslund/Greenpeace



Alex also goes on to say, (via Google translate) 



> Nobody wants to lead the climate issue
> Series makes the humor of a serious subject, and aims to raise awareness of what is happening in the Arctic. It can be seen as a contribution to the forthcoming climate summit in Paris.
> "We live in a democracy and it is important to remember that, to the larger scale, it is important that politicians in the world to work together across borders. The problem today is that no one wants to lead on climate change. Politicians will not result in a change until citizens who choose politicians say that we will not vote for politicians who do not take this seriously or we will not vote for politicians who do not see this as a real threat" says Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> Would have disastrous consequences
> The star is worried about the frantic pace as the glaciers disappear. When he was in Greenland, he began to think about the disaster in the Gulf of Mexico off Louisiana in the United States, where the Deepwater Horizon sank and caused a huge oil spill.
> "People realized that they would start drilling for oil up here and it happens a similar incident, the catastrophic consequences that would have. There is no support there, there is nothing. It would leak any amount" says Alexander Skarsgård.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola


----------



## Zola24

Aww @*Henares*, tku, we all need hugs 

Another 'aww' moment 







> soi-kimalexander:
> 
> Heres your Friday afternoon Skarsgard. This was at NYCC (I think) 5 or 6 years ago. He is so much taller than me that this is him crouching down so we could both be in the frame. Yes, he is a delightful Viking!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks everyone for the gifs/translation/pics!

I think that the 'old' pic of Alex is from 2012 Comic Con. Shirt matches, and the poster in the back looks like a very early poster for Elysium


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Hahaha!  I kind of love the intensity.  He really does need to try more of this. And it is making me flashback to my summer trip to Iceland (which apparently managed to miss the multiple Skars trips for shooting) where we had to wear those unbelievable snowsuit setups for the Zodiac boats.  In addition to my work trip to Oslo where we visited the Amundsen/Nansen museum and had dinner on their boat.  all about the seas!  Alex would have made a hilarious explorer back in the day.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks Zola for posting the interview and the pics and gifs. 
Nice to hear Alex voice in the interview. 
He sounds very much as a Stockholm guy when he talks here.


----------



## Henares

I'm happy!!!!!
DOATG on International Film Festival Gijón ( Asturias, Spain) 26th November!!!!!!!!


----------



## jooa

"The Diary" has three *Independent* *Spirit* *Awards* nomination:

*Best First Feature*
 The Diary of a Teenage Girl
James White
Manos Sucias
Mediterranea
Songs My Brothers Taught Me

*Best First Screenplay*
 Jesse Andrews, Me and Earl and the Dying Girl
Joseph Carpignano, Mediterranea
Emma Donoghue, Room
Marielle Heller, The Diary of a Teenage Girl
John Magary, Russell Harbaugh, Myna Joseph, The Mend

*Best Female Lead*
 Cate Blanchett, Carol
Brie Larson, Room
Rooney Mara, Carol
Bel Powley, The Diary of A Teenage Girl
Kitana Kiki Rodriquez, Tangerine


source: http://variety.com/2015/film/news/spirit-awards-nominees-2016-carol-1201647728/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great news. Thanks Jooa. It has it's best chance with First Feature and First Screenplay IMO.

Bel was great in the film but Cate and Rooney will edge her out here. Still, a dark horse win would be good but I think her chances are very slim.

Bummer for Alex but that's the way it goes - I guess the positive thing is he has more frequent flyer miles than Richard Branson from the film's promotion.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'd hoped for more, but this was realistically more likely. As for Bel, I don't think she'll win, right now there's too much buzz for Rooney, Cate and Brie.

But I think any notice is good.


----------



## Zola24

I don't think Bel is gonna win either but at least she's in there, although I really hope Marielle wins for either best first feature, or screenplay 

Wow @*Henares*  I'm so pleased for you, so tomorrow it is then ;D Have fun &#9829;x
























beaufortplace


----------



## Maggiesview

I' m happy DOATG is getting so much recognition with the Gotham and now the Spirit award nominations. Too bad Alex wasn't recognized but then again his performance was very subtle and not showy like the others who were nominated for best supporting actor. Particularly that of Paul Dano and Michael Shannon who were more properly lead actors in their respective films. Paul Dano did all the heavy lifting in Love and Mercy while John Cusack mainly played a one note character so Many nth ink of him as the lead not the supporting actor in the film. Michael Shannon was the movie in 99 and without his performance there wouldn't have been a movie worth watching which in essence is the definition of a lead character. If these two actors had been more appropriately classified as leads,there may have been room for Alex but then again maybe not. I'm not so sure the powers that be fully appreciate the subtlety of a performance like the one he gave as Monroe.

I recently watched"  Listen to me Marlon"  and he said his explosive performances were easier and showier but the quiet more intense subtle performance was much more difficult to achieve. He considered his subtle performances his best acting although he fully acknowledged that they were often overlooked in favor of his performances that had more dynamic outbursts. I think this is true more often than not and so did not hold out much hope that Alex's Monroe would receive an award nomination. I just wished it would.

As for Bel. She really is up against some major performances by actresses who are more experienced and mature,particularly Cate Blanchett. So, I would  be truly shocked if she won. Hopefully Marielle Heller will win an award. Most likely a Gotham.


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhh Thank you Zola! Nice gifs! I love them!
 You are so kind and sweet
I´m going to see him ,at last, on a big screen, on theater. It´s my first time:shame:
I hope Alex works so hard and he can choose the characters he loves. I think  this is a good prize for him.


----------



## Henares

DOATG wiil be shown in this theater tomorrow at International Film Festival of Gijón. Alex won´t be there. :cry:


----------



## Henares

Alexander departing at LAX Airport. 24 November 2015
https://twitter.com/WorldofASkars/status/669375752505270272


----------



## BagBerry13

Now he's got even a hipster bag. Jesus Christ! Total assimilation into the Notting Hill clique.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Now he's got even a hipster bag. Jesus Christ! Total assimilation into the Notting Hill clique.



It was all downhill after he abandoned the Pixel bag.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It was all downhill after he abandoned the Pixel bag.



True! But it appears he decked himself out with the complete merchandise of Hammarby. Not only is he plugging the hat in the FOD videos, now it's the jacket too.


----------



## VampFan

Henares said:


> Alexander departing at LAX Airport. 24 November 2015
> https://twitter.com/WorldofASkars/status/669375752505270272



Thank you, Henares. I hope you enjoy the film.



BagBerry13 said:


> Now he's got even a hipster bag. Jesus Christ! Total assimilation into the Notting Hill clique.



Maybe it was a gift.  He's not the type to go shopping as we've all seen.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> It was all downhill after he abandoned the Pixel bag.



Ah, the Pixel bag. The good old days. Although, he probably has a weeks worth of clothes in the one he's carrying.

To everyone who is celebrating: Happy Thanksgiving. To everyone else: Happy Thursday.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

HQs of Alex out and about in New York today (November 25, 2015).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sadly, I think the pixel bag is hiding out with the aqua shirt.
So he's been in LA the last week? Selfishly, I hope he was trying to find a role to fit in between now and the start of filming for Mute.
Wearing all black except for those )P@#( shoes. The shoes do not complete the ninja look, Alex!
At least he's dressed weather appropriately.


----------



## jooa

ETA. If I remember correctly I saw probably 'this' Alex's 'pixel bag' in Alex's mom hands, My, on some clips from a Swedish program 'SOS Uppdraget' about the visit in Africa at the SOS Children's Village.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ETA. If I remember correctly I saw probably 'this' *Alex's 'pixel bag' in Alex's mom hands,* My, on some clips from a Swedish program 'SOS Uppdraget' about the visit in Africa at the SOS Children's Village.





Thanks for the video link. I hope there's more behind the scenes stuff later, because I'm greedy.

I hope the pixel bag still has a home, somewhere!

Sundance announces its 2016 lineup in a couple of weeks, and hopefully War on Everyone will be on it. 
Here's the first article I've seen concerning predictions of what might make it:

*2016 Sundance Film Festival Predictions: John Michael McDonaghs War On Everyone*

             By Eric Lavallee on November 26, 2015  - See more at:  http://www.ioncinema.com/news/film-...cdonagh-war-on-every-one#sthash.nw4HhkAZ.dpuf
2016 Sundance Film Festival Predictions: John Michael McDonaghs War On Everyone

By Eric Lavallee on November 26, 2015

Littered with an international cast comprised of Theo James, Stephanie Sigman, Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña, Tessa Thompson and Caleb Landry Jones, while *John Michael McDonagh* doesnt make it three for three with the notably absent Brendan Gleeson, this might count as his third trip to Park City. The festival has been a good luck charm for this filmmaker of Irish decent as both his debut, and sophomore films have played passionately well with critics and auds alike. With rich moral complex and comedic contributions in Irish cinema (2011s *The Guard* and 2014s *Calvary*), the English-born filmmaker changed sceneries, bringing this crime comedy across the pond for a shoot Stateside. *War On Everyone* shot in Albuquerque, New Mexico this past April.
Gist: Two corrupt cops in New Mexico set out to blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their path. Things take a sinister turn, however, when they try to intimidate someone who is more dangerous than they are. Or is he?
Production Co./Producers: Reprise Films Chris Clark and Flora Fernandez-Marengo (_Calvary_), Bankside Films Phil Hunt and Compton Ross (_Freeheld_). Executive producers: Elliot Ross, Fenella Ross, Stephen Kelliher, Hilary Davis. Co-producer: Elizabeth Eves.
Prediction: Premieres category is the only valid option.
U.S. Distributor: Rights Available. TBD (domestic). TBD (international)

http://www.ioncinema.com/news/film-festivals/2016-sundance-john-michael-mcdonagh-war-on-every-one


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> DOATG wiil be shown in this theater tomorrow at International Film Festival of Gijón. Alex won´t be there. 'crybaby::cry'





Henares said:


> Alexander departing at LAX Airport. 24 November 2015
> https://twitter.com/WorldofASkars/status/669375752505270272



Tku for the link to the LAX photos  I hope you enjoyed Tdoatg  




Santress said:


> ****
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for the photos  Jeez, he looks so good 




jooa said:


> PAST7t2UqOc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ETA. If I remember correctly I saw probably 'this' Alex's 'pixel bag' in Alex's mom hands, My, on some clips from a Swedish program 'SOS Uppdraget' about the visit in Africa at the SOS Children's Village.



Tku for the vid  I'm so happy if My used the 'pixel bag' 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sadly, I think the pixel bag is hiding out with the aqua shirt.
> So he's been in LA the last week? Selfishly, I hope he was trying to find a role to fit in between now and the start of filming for Mute.
> Wearing all black except for those )P@#( shoes. The shoes do not complete the ninja look, Alex!
> At least he's dressed weather appropriately.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the video link. I hope there's more behind the scenes stuff later, because I'm greedy.
> 
> I hope the pixel bag still has a home, somewhere!
> 
> Sundance announces its 2016 lineup in a couple of weeks, and hopefully War on Everyone will be on it.
> Here's the first article I've seen concerning predictions of what might make it:
> 
> *2016 Sundance Film Festival Predictions: John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s War On Everyone*
> http://www.ioncinema.com/news/film-festivals/2016-sundance-john-michael-mcdonagh-war-on-every-one



I so hope Alex was lining up some work too, and it would be so good to see some more FoD footage  Tku for the WoE article, I think there's a very good chance that WoE will be at Sundance too


----------



## Zola24

sikanapanele














henricavyll


Lv them, and Alex's gorgeous smile


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Santress, BC, Jooa and Zola!!!! Thanks for the gifs. I love his smile, too.


----------



## Maggiesview

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the link to the LAX photos  I hope you enjoyed Tdoatg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the photos  Jeez, he looks so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the vid  I'm so happy if My used the 'pixel bag'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so hope Alex was lining up some work too, and it would be so good to see some more FoD footage  Tku for the WoE article, I think there's a very good chance that WoE will be at Sundance too


I read an article before they started filming WOE that said McDonough works fast on post production so the author of the article expected the film to be readying time  to submit to Sundance. Hope so&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you very much Santress, BC, Jooa and Zola!!!! Thanks for the gifs. I love his smile, too.



Hola Henares, tku2  Yes, Alex's smile is gorgeous  I hope you managed to see and enjoy Diary as you were so excited - what did you think of it? 




Maggiesview said:


> I read an article before they started filming WOE that said McDonough works fast on post production so the author of the article expected the film to be readying time  to submit to Sundance. Hope so&#65533;&#65533;



I hope so too, McDonagh's been to Sundance before with The Guard, and Calvary, so the omens are good 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .industrial lasers are less piercing than those baby blues.
> 
> Tagged: #Alexander Skarsgard #and his limpid blue lady killing weapons system


----------



## jooa

Today at 8 pm are The IFP Gotham Awards. I wonder if Alex will show up there.
http://gotham.ifp.org/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> Today at 8 pm are The IFP Gotham Awards. I wonder if Alex will show up there.
> http://gotham.ifp.org/



A good networking op if he does. And geez can Peter Saarsgard bugger off? I saw his surname on top of Kristen Wiig's and mistook it for Alex...lol


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku so much for reminding us *jooa*  and yes *Free*, I think the odds of Alex attending are very good  The photo agencies are gonna have to pay attention if they have to cope with Alexander Skarsgård, and Peter Sarsgaard  Just as well Alexander Ludwig won't be attending, lol.
Eta: It would be so good if James Ransone, (Tangerine), is there too


----------



## jooa

^^ The ceremony will be streaming live


> *IFP*     &#8207;@*ifpfilm*
> Watch the IFP Gotham Independent Film Awards streaming live on Monday November 30 at http://www.ifp.org  beginning at 6:15pm EST


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Henares

Thanks for your info!!!
Zola, yes, at last I saw DOATG. I like very much...Alex is incredible!!!!!!! He's a fantastic actor. He deserves the best! Bel does a good work, but, in my opinion, without the genial Alex's performances, nothing. 
Thanks you for the nice Alex's pic, too. My poor heart...


----------



## BagBerry13

*Squirrel*, could you please count your nuts. It appears you've got a few too many in there.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *25th Annual Gotham Independent Film Awards* (November 30, 2015):

"Step 99. Seated! #Diary Of A Teenage Girl #Gotham Awards."

-*MovieStarMB* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm....that looks like a mighty fine suit - even in shadow. Hopefully we get some official shots soon. 

His dedication to the film is admirable.

Edit: Bel missed out on Breakthrough Actor


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> Thanks for your info!!!
> Zola, yes, at last I saw DOATG. I like very much...Alex is incredible!!!!!!! He's a fantastic actor. He deserves the best! Bel does a good work, but, in my opinion, without the genial Alex's performances, nothing.
> Thanks you for the nice Alex's pic, too. My poor heart...



I'm glad you enjoyed the movie.



BagBerry13 said:


> *Squirrel*, could you please count your nuts. It appears you've got a few too many in there.



I thought we knew she was a little nutty? 



Santress said:


> Alex at the *25th Annual Gotham Independent Film Awards* (November 30, 2015):
> 
> "Step 99. Seated! #Diary Of A Teenage Girl #Gotham Awards."
> 
> -*MovieStarMB* instagram



He looks perplexed by the food and table arrangements. And is the scruff gone?

ETA:
*Best Actress*
Cate Blanchett in "Carol"
Blythe Danner in "Ill See You in My Dreams"
Brie Larson in "Room"
*Bel Powley in "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" - WINNER*
Lily Tomlin in "Grandma"
Kristen Wiig in "Welcome to Me"
http://www.indiewire.com/article/he...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1448933166


----------



## Kitkath70

I so happy that Bel won!  She did such a great job and I hope people realize that Alex was a huge part of her giving such a great performance.  Their on screen chemistry was amazing.  The way they played off each other made that movie.  Alex really deserved a nomination, but I think the fact that he plays a predator, actually worked against any type of recognition or award.    I'm sure the studios and directors noticed though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Oh I looked at the wrong award!! Doh! But yay for Bel


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. Congrats to Bel!

Another glimpse of Alex from tonight (November 30, 2015):

"A winner and her mum." 

-*Madshap* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/-vBdj4tmd3/

Stealth shot:

All I care about is this moment

-*grace.gracious* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

Hurrah for Bel, awesome for her and the movie. Hopefully I'm going to see it either this weekend in Copenhagen or next week. Finally!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Source: AlexanderSkarsgardonline.tumblr.com via CharacteristicallyExuberant


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

More/Full Set/Super HQs from tonight (November 30, 2015).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Fantastic news. Congrats to Bel Powley! 
Great performances from the actors and great reviews for this film,
so happy to see they get recognition.
I´m sure Alex performance also gets noticed by the filmmakers.

Thanks Santress for the nice photos.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thanks for your info!!!
> Zola, yes, at last I saw DOATG. I like very much...Alex is incredible!!!!!!! He's a fantastic actor. He deserves the best! Bel does a good work, but, in my opinion, without the genial Alex's performances, nothing.
> Thanks you for the nice Alex's pic, too. My poor heart...



I'm so glad you finally got to see, and enjoyed, Diary so much, and yes, I have heard that Alex gives an incredible performance  Thank you for giving your thoughts  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the movie.
> 
> I thought we knew she was a little nutty?
> 
> He looks perplexed by the food and table arrangements. And is the scruff gone?
> 
> ETA:
> *Best Actress*
> Cate Blanchett in "Carol"
> Blythe Danner in "I&#8217;ll See You in My Dreams"
> Brie Larson in "Room"
> *Bel Powley in "The Diary of a Teenage Girl" - WINNER*
> Lily Tomlin in "Grandma"
> Kristen Wiig in "Welcome to Me"
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/he...25th-gotham-independent-film-awards-20151130?



Tku so much for the info. Like everyone, I'm so pleased for Bel  Extremely well done!




Santress said:


> Alex at the 25th Annual Gotham Independent Film Awards (November 30, 2015):





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Source: AlexanderSkarsgardonline.tumblr.com via CharacteristicallyExuberant



Tku very much for the photos  Alex looks so fine, as usual, but that suit! I really don't like, I hope he loses it, lol.




a_sussan said:


> Hurrah for Bel, awesome for her and the movie. Hopefully I'm going to see it either this weekend in Copenhagen or next week. Finally!!!



I'm so pleased for Bel, and I'm so pleased for you, so Copenhagen it is then  Have fun 
(I'm still holding on for the postie, hopefully soon after 9 January, I can hardly wait!)


----------



## audiogirl

I don't like brown suits. 

Congrats to Bel, and it's  well-deserved.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ Oh I looked at the wrong award!! Doh! But yay for Bel



Well, the breakthrough actor was the first one announced. 

I'm sure there'll be some 'who is she and why didn't Cate/Lily/Brie win' (I've already seen it), but she's received pretty universal praise for this role.



audiogirl said:


> I don't like brown suits.
> 
> Congrats to Bel, and it's  well-deserved.



The fit of the suit is fine, but though Alex looks better in a brown suit than most, it's still a brown suit. And should be burned.


----------



## BagBerry13

Who is the guy on the left? He looks familiar. A bit like Xavier Dolan. 

And also that suit ... gosh! At least he stayed in the era of the movie with that suit.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for the pics. Whatever you think about his suit, at least he's wearing a suit. I'm very happy for Bel. I wish Marielle had gotten recognized for her screenplay, but unfortunately, she was up against some formidable competition in Spotlight. Looking at all the pictures, I kept thinking - network, Alex, network. Need more performances.



Kitkath70 said:


> I so happy that Bel won!  She did such a great job and I hope people realize that Alex was a huge part of her giving such a great performance.  Their on screen chemistry was amazing.  The way they played off each other made that movie.  Alex really deserved a nomination, *but I think the fact that he plays a predator, actually worked against any type of recognition or award.*    I'm sure the studios and directors noticed though.



This is so true. You can play a psychopath, serial killer, anything with violence and it's no problem, but as soon as you add the element of sex, especially perceived predatory sex and recognize that performance, it seems like confirmation of the act and not just the performance.


----------



## Santress

Pic from the after party last night (November 30, 2015) fresh off instagram:

"#alexanderskarsgard #gothamawards #gothamawards2015 #afterparty #nyc #manhattan #delmonicos."

-*damalosky* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> Who is the guy on the left? He looks familiar. A bit like Xavier Dolan.
> 
> And also that suit ... gosh! At least he stayed in the era of the movie with that suit.




Xavier - now that is someone I wish Skars would work with.  All flip phones aside.to anyone who is messing with me re my NUT storage, HELLOOOO (a XD shoutout there), it's so TYPICAL of ME to fill MY MAILBOX, I'm SORRY...


----------



## Henares

Thak you very much for the pics!
I´m happy for Bel. She did a good job. 
I agree with Kit, and Vamp. 
I'm sad because, after seeing this movie, I really think that Alex did an amazing performance, better than some actors who won an Oscar (better than Javier Bardem, for instance )
I wish the filmmakers recognized his talent and studied his incrediible sensibility


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Have to disagree with you on that point Henares. I thought Javier was brilliant in No Country for Old Men and really deserved his Oscar.

Alex was great in DoaTG and I was hopeful, but the competition is very strong this year.


----------



## Henares

Free, maybe I'm not objective with Javier Bardem. I like more  otherJavier's roles and movies than No Country...He is a great actor, of course. 
I agree with you: hard competition.
Wait new performances and projects.&#128515;


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have to disagree with you on that point Henares. I thought Javier was brilliant in No Country for Old Men and really deserved his Oscar.
> 
> Alex was great in DoaTG and I was hopeful, but the competition is very strong this year.



Agree. Javier is a whole other league.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Who is the guy on the left? He looks familiar. A bit like Xavier Dolan.
> 
> And also that suit ... gosh! At least he stayed in the era of the movie with that suit.



The young man with the beard? That's Jorma Taccone AKA Mr. Mari Heller.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have to disagree with you on that point Henares. I thought *Javier was brilliant in No Country for Old Men and really deserved his Oscar.
> *
> Alex was great in DoaTG and I was hopeful, but the competition is very strong this year.



Javier was wonderful in NCFOM (a movie I much preferred to There Will Be Blood) and I was glad to seem him get the recognition in the States that was long overdue. 

I'd love for Alex to get offered roles like that, not necessarily psychopathic hitman type roles, but to work with even better written parts and writer/directors like the Coen brothers.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Xavier - now that is someone I wish Skars would work with.  All flip phones aside.to anyone who is messing with me re my NUT storage, HELLOOOO (a XD shoutout there), it's so TYPICAL of ME to fill MY MAILBOX, I'm SORRY...


----------



## Henares

Jonah Markowitz won award _ex aequo_ for Diary pf Teenage girl. "Dirección artística". Festival de Gijón.


----------



## VampFan

So, I saw yesterday that Sundance announced their line-up:

http://deadline.com/2015/12/sundanc...-lineup-gabrielle-union-uzo-aduba-1201648535/

I didn't see WOE listed. Does anyone know if they will be adding more films, out of competition or is this it? I hope not, since I was hoping for more Alex pics in January.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> So, I saw yesterday that Sundance announced their line-up:
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/12/sundanc...-lineup-gabrielle-union-uzo-aduba-1201648535/
> 
> I didn't see WOE listed. Does anyone know if they will be adding more films, out of competition or is this it? I hope not, since I was hoping for more Alex pics in January.



Premieres should be announced next week, I think.


----------



## Henares

Alexander Skarsgard is on the cover of Zap Magazine (Belgium)
http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/134505436228


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Xavier - now that is someone I wish Skars would work with.  All flip phones aside.to anyone who is messing with me re my NUT storage, HELLOOOO (a XD shoutout there), it's so TYPICAL of ME to fill MY MAILBOX, I'm SORRY...



While I have no idea what Alex has been up to the last few days, you apparently have been very naughty! (too much eggnog, perhaps? )


 A badly behaved squirrel got into a kindergarten classroom in Novato and caused quite a ruckus. Pleasant Valley School principal Dana Sadan sent a letter  home to parents in November explaining how the aggressive squirrel ran  up the 2nd grade teachers leg and bit her on the shoulder.
 The teacher grabbed the critter and threw it off of her. The  squirrel then scurried across the hall into another classroom where it  bit one child and landed on the shoulder of another. Finally, the school  custodian arrived and managed to remove it from the classroom.


http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...el-attacks-kindergarten-class-in-mill-valley/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> While I have no idea what Alex has been up to the last few days, you apparently have been very naughty! (too much eggnog, perhaps? )
> 
> 
> A badly behaved squirrel got into a kindergarten classroom in Novato and caused quite a ruckus. Pleasant Valley School principal Dana Sadan sent a letter  home to parents in November explaining how the aggressive squirrel ran  up the 2nd grade teachers leg and bit her on the shoulder.
> The teacher grabbed the critter and threw it off of her. The  squirrel then scurried across the hall into another classroom where it  bit one child and landed on the shoulder of another. Finally, the school  custodian arrived and managed to remove it from the classroom.
> 
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...el-attacks-kindergarten-class-in-mill-valley/


Although I am actually in San Francisco right now, I disavow all knowledge of such crazy holiday activity! *burp*

Keeping it Skars related - given we saw him in a suit this week - what would be the next potential official sighting? Anything before possible Sundance? I can't keep awards seasons straight.  Am assuming he will go undercover for the holidays.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Although I am actually in San Francisco right now, *I disavow all knowledge of such crazy holiday activity! *burp**
> 
> Keeping it Skars related - given we saw him in a suit this week - *what would be the next potential official sighting? *Anything before possible Sundance? I can't keep awards seasons straight.  Am assuming he will go undercover for the holidays.




Hmm, sure! 

I'm hoping for Sundance, as long as JMM submitted it. 
It's possible that WB would have Alex and other Tarzan co-stars start making appearances at GG parties, or even present, and that's early January.


----------



## a_sussan

A friend of mine posted this on my FB, I don't know how much is true or if it's a hoax. 

Third post..  

http://www.albertafilmratings.ca/recentclasstrailers.aspx

Hopefully we might have a trailer out soon, shall we hope for that it comes along with Star Wars?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

1min 57 secs? That's a decent length trailer.

.....

.....

.....................................


----------



## a_sussan

Let's hope WB starts promoting it soon, I think we all have cravings for at least a trailer and some goodie hints.   and yes 1 min and 57 sec is very decent.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm hoping that it's a good trailer. 
Also note the title change to Legend of Tarzan. WB never made any official announcements, but this was mentioned a couple of weeks ago:

*Warner Bros slate*
Alexandra Lewis and Neil Marshall of Warner Bros. were invited to the event to present the company&#8217;s 2016 slate.
They  mounted a defence of the film industry against criticism for lack of  original ideas, stating that ultimately they were commercially-minded  and that 17 of the top 20 highest-grossing films of all time globally  were built on existing properties.
The films presented included _Batman v Superman: Dawn Of Justice_, _The Legend Of Tarzan_ and _Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them_.


http://www.screendaily.com/news/dcm-2016-to-be-biggest-ever-year-for-family-films/5097247.article


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Well, it looks like no Alex at Sundance, since the Premieres lineup has been announced and no War On Everyone.
Maybe Berlin? (crosses fingers)

http://deadline.com/2015/12/sundanc...ntary-premieres-spotlight-lineups-1201657376/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus, Buckeye, Vamp & Henares.

Some nice fan photos from the *Film Fest Gent* (October 20-21, 2015):

"Me together with the sweetest and most gorgeous of men, Alexander Skarsgard. Never mind me, I took the selfies- not looking my best- lol! But hes dreamy!"

Source/Thanks: * Isanie* Tumblr

http://isanie.tumblr.com/post/134717361251/me-together-with-the-sweetest-and-most-gorgeous-of

@Squirrel. Saw this and thought of you. 






(x)


----------



## Henares

http://isanie.tumblr.com/post/134780804911
Thank you very much, Santress, BC, Free, all of you.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Henares.

First look at Alex and Margot Robbie in The Legend of Tarzan!

*Sneak peek: 'Tarzan' puts a twist on a legend*

Welcome back to the jungle, Tarzan.

Lots of action, adventure and apes are on tap for the next incarnation of the iconic Edgar Rice Burroughs character played by Alexander Skarsgård (True Blood) in The Legend of Tarzan (in theaters July 1). And for director David Yates, it was a way to return moviegoers to a wondrous Africa in a properly romantic way.

&#8220;They haven&#8217;t been there for an awfully long time,&#8221; says Yates, who directed the last four Harry Potter films.

Legend takes a different approach to Tarzan than Burroughs&#8217; 1910s writings, the 1930s Johnny Weissmuller movies and other pop-culture adaptations that focused on the man being raised by simians and becoming lord of the jungle. Instead, the movie finds John Clayton III, Lord Greystoke, a decade removed from his home in the Congo and fully entrenched as a British gentleman in 1880s Victorian London, with his beloved wife Jane (Margot Robbie) by his side.

He&#8217;s left his African home behind &#8212; his early days are seen in flashbacks &#8212; but is constantly reminded of his earlier exploits and gets invited back as an emissary of Parliament. While hesitant at first, Tarzan eventually returns to the Congo, old friends as well as Jane are put in serious danger, and his latest cliff-jumping, vine-swinging story kicks off from there.

&#8220;It&#8217;s almost the opposite of the classic tale, where it&#8217;s about taming the beast,&#8221; says Skarsgård, 39. &#8220;This is about a man who&#8217;s holding back and slowly as you peel off the layers, he reverts back to a more animalistic state and lets that side of his personality out.&#8221;

The cast also features Djimon Hounsou as Chief Mbonga, Samuel L. Jackson as the real-life figure George Washington Williams and Christoph Waltz as the Belgian antagonist Captain Leon Rom. There's a historical backdrop for the movie, says Yates: Belgium's King Leopold II, originally thought of as a philanthropist, took the Congo as his own colony in the 1880s and was responsible for a mass genocide that killed millions.

Jane has always factored heavily into the Tarzan mythology, and Yates envisions Robbie as a 21st-century take on the character who&#8217;s &#8220;in no way a passive partner to Tarzan. She&#8217;s a really strong, assertive, beautifully knowledgeable, very sexy modern woman who can more than look after herself,&#8221; says the director.

&#8220;In a way, it&#8217;s a story of two human beings and how they save each other.&#8221;

Yates also found Skarsgård a perfect Tarzan for 2015. The filmmaker liked that he was born in Sweden but found a career in America, so &#8220;he has this wonderful quality of not quite belonging to one or the other.&#8221; Plus, there was a distinct grace and physicality to the 6-foot-4 actor.

&#8220;Tarzan needs muscles, but it&#8217;s more a leaner, longer, more vertical modern man than the square-jawed stereotype we&#8217;re used to,&#8221; Yates says.

To get in Tarzan shape, Skarsgård spent four months in an all-consuming training regimen before principal photography started. &#8220;I basically didn&#8217;t see my family or my friends,&#8221; he says, though he adds that the part &#8220;was definitely worth getting up at 4:30 in the morning.&#8221;

Skarsgård also partnered with choreographer Wayne McGregor to figure out the movements and posture of a guy who carries himself as an upper-crust Englishman yet ultimately re-embraces his wilder side when he returns to his Congo home.

&#8220;He works mostly with the best contemporary ballet dancers in the world, so it was quite unusual for him to work with somebody like me who can&#8217;t touch their toes,&#8221; Skarsgård quips.

Africa itself is a main character in the movie, according to Yates, who tapped Potter collaborator Stuart Craig to design his Legend of Tarzan sets. To capture the jungle flavor, two hangars at an old English airplane factory were transformed into soundstages 200 yards long with real trees, vegetation, running water and mountainous areas. Green screen and CGI were used, as well as natural elements photographed in Gabon to add richness to the fully realized environment.

&#8220;A lot of movies, you have to go to the far reaches of the galaxy to find extraordinary beauty and amazing things,&#8221; Yates says. But, he adds, &#8220;they&#8217;re right here on the planet. They exist just a few thousand miles away.&#8221;

Source:  *USAToday.com *

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...f-tarzan-movie-sneak-peek-exclusive/76932268/

via *kwillis_kim* twitter 

https://twitter.com/kwillis_kim/status/674365579814436864


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh.My.God.

His body looks f*cking insane....lol.  Whatever training he had to do, I am _grateful _for it..







My first thought was that CBLA is going to have a field day with that top photo.


----------



## NovemberRain

Sweet.Mother.Of.God.  *faints*


----------



## Easter Bunny

Sweet Jesus. Need to clean the drool off my phone now.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> i63.tinypic.com/1zh0kfm.jpg
> i67.tinypic.com/jhx4aq.jpg



Tku very much for the Ghent fan photos 




Santress said:


> First look at Alex and Margot Robbie in The Legend of Tarzan



Tku for the interesting article, but mostly, at last, those stills! Wow!!


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:

Source:  *Margotsource.net* 

http://margotsource.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=766

+

My crop:


----------



## VampFan

OMG! Those pictures. I can only imaging the fanfics that will be inspired by them. Thank you Santress. Glad to see that WB is starting to roll out some info. Hopefully, we'll be getting more soon.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress. 
Oh my, Alex looks fantastic. What a body!    
Finally we have some pics from Tarzan. 

I can´t wait to see the trailer.


----------



## audiogirl

JFC How delicious!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> HQ & Beautiful:
> Source:  Margotsource.net
> http://margotsource.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=766
> +
> My crop:



Tku for the hqs, and your edit, Holy Mary!  




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh.My.God.
> 
> His body looks f*cking insane....lol.  Whatever training he had to do, I am _grateful _for it..
> 
> *My first thought was that CBLA is going to have a field day with that top photo.*










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.sweet jesus. (they better put the posters under glass or someone might just lick the ink right off &#8216;em&#8230;not saying who&#8230;just someone)
> 
> Tagged:  #Alexander Skarsgard, #well that was worth the wait.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh. Oh my. (fans self, passes out anyway).
One complaint, too much pant. We've got upper body, I need to see the thighs. Because I do.
And yes, thank you Alex for all those workouts and denying yourself sugar for months and everything. 
So yes, even if for some reason this movie is terrible I'll just sit and watch, in 3D, and drool.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Suz.

A Gen Kill reunion fresh off instagram (December 8, 2015):

"Marc Menchaca and actor Alexander Skarsgard @cecilion party for her magazine #Unemployed issue 2. #Brooklyn #alexander skarsgard."

-*aleimmagazine* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> HQ & Beautiful:
> 
> Source:  *Margotsource.net*
> 
> http://margotsource.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=766
> 
> +
> 
> My crop:


Sweet lord Santress, I'm a day late and still fainting..who can watch the movie with that distraction?!  You've given us the ultimate eye candy...


----------



## a_sussan

sweet jesus...    This is awesome.. I might want to rub myself over the screen.. dang..


----------



## Santress

A fan pic from tonight in New York (December 8, 2015): 

That thing when you meet him. 

-*pandrewgethins* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/_D5ni0RfTL/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> ...oh my, I seem to be having a wet dream



Source: who else...? CanadianBeaversLoveAskars.tumblr.com


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress, Zola and Free*! :okay:


----------



## a_sussan

https://twitter.com/legendoftarzan







Source https://twitter.com/legendoftarzan


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Sus & Free.

Very similar but slightly different (Ref. position and text of title) version of the poster:

Source:  *LegendofTarzan* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/_FCwW8AzqK/

You can follow *The Legend of Tarzan* on social media here:

Instagram:

https://www.instagram.com/legendoftarzan/

Twitter:

https://twitter.com/legendoftarzan

+

Alex at the *Unemployed Magazine* issue #2 launch party (December 8, 2015, New York):

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmm....I'm not sure how I feel about the poster for some reason.


----------



## Elle44

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Source: who else...? CanadianBeaversLoveAskars.tumblr.com


He doesn't even look real.  Not in a bad way, just in a "is that man human" way.  Is he still with Alexa?


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> https://twitter.com/legendoftarzan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source https://twitter.com/legendoftarzan



Thanks for the poster image. Yesterday, we got some stills. Today a poster. Who knows maybe very soon we'll get the trailer.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm....I'm not sure how I feel about the poster for some reason.



I'm not minding it. It evokes the animalistic feeling he was talking about in the USA article. The trailer is what I'm waiting for. 


Santress, thanks for the Unemployed Magazine pictures. I could insert a sarcastic comment here about looking for a job, but I won't 

Lainey and Michael K has chimed in with their comments. Lainey, per usual is calling the movie a bomb already and thinks the pictures are cheesy. Is she blind??
http://www.laineygossip.com/First-i...-movie-is-set-for-July-1st-release-date/41444

Michael K also doesn't have high hopes for the movie, but does talk about Alex in his own humorous way.

http://dlisted.com/2015/12/09/panty-creamer-of-the-day-this-tall-glass-of-swedish-leche-as-tarzan/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I don't dislike the poster, but I don't really like it either. 
And because I like to punish myself I did look at some sites, gossip and otherwise to see what the reaction as. WB is really going to have to emphasize, and concisely, that this isn't your normal Tarzan movie, Because many of the commentators seem unable to actually read the article don't seem to understand, or care to understand that this isn't a remake or whatever the heck they think it is. Also the )(@*#$ Hollywood Reporter article keeps getting mentioned. 
This trailer needs to kick butt.

ETA: Vamp, I've looked at Dlisted, but didn't bother with Lainey, she's such a self-absorbed little tool.

ETA Pt. 2: Some of the comments focus on that he doesn't look real, that he can't have those abs, even those that are familiar with him from usually see him as more lanky. Once again, not reading the darn article.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This trailer needs to kick some _serious_ a$$ and lay out clearly this is not going to be a cheesy remake.  The comments on sites where the commentators really take films seriously aren't encouraging.

I'm going to watch this film, because I'm an Alex fan (and I actually really liked the Greystoke film with Lambert as the lead). And because I hope as has been hinted at, they take it to a darker, more serious place. 

Sending my hopes to the trailer gods because this film needs one hell of a good teaser to translate into halfway decent box-office returns.

*Edit: *I read Lainey's post. I'm all for criticism but it's obvious she hasn't read the synopsis, especially the snarky McSnarkfest comment about his clothes. Someone forgot to take their UnB*tch Me pills this morning.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm....I'm not sure how I feel about the poster for some reason.



I don't know how I feel about the whole film.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't dislike the poster, but I don't really like it either.
> And because I like to punish myself I did look at some sites, gossip and otherwise to see what the reaction as. *WB is really going to have to emphasize, and concisely, that this isn't your normal Tarzan movie*, Because many of the commentators seem unable to actually read the article don't seem to understand, or care to understand that this isn't a remake or whatever the heck they think it is. Also the )(@*#$ Hollywood Reporter article keeps getting mentioned.
> This trailer needs to kick butt.
> 
> ETA: Vamp, I've looked at Dlisted, but didn't bother with Lainey, she's such a self-absorbed little tool.
> 
> ETA Pt. 2: Some of the comments focus on that he doesn't look real, that he can't have those abs, even those that are familiar with him from usually see him as more lanky. Once again, not reading the darn article.



Well, so far WB hasn't given us anything that would suggest otherwise. The stills and poster are so stereotypically Tarzan that I can't see why they shouldn't think it's a typical Tarzan movie. Those two things were the first impact and they went a familiar route. No one bothers at this stage to read any articles.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

Legend has an official site which is also their tumblr:

*LegendofTarzan.com*

They're also on Facebook now:

*https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTarzan/*

HQ of the poster from their FB

+ 

Banner from their FB


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Santress. I actually prefer the longer banner/header for some reason. When was the trailer release date again, the 12th or the 10th?


----------



## Santress

^Today. Legend just released it on their tumblr:



http://legendoftarzan.com/post/134887069476


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bag, regarding the article, oh, they'll read the negative articles, but not actual informative ones.

I'll have to watch the trailer several times to decide. Some parts I like, couple are still somewhat cheesy.


----------



## BagBerry13

Santress said:


> ^Today. Legend just released it on their tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://legendoftarzan.com/post/134887069476




Fixed it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Oh hell yes! * I _really_ like the trailer. The scenery is epic, and it's taken just the right tone IMO.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I like the music. The CGI looks really really good. I like Margot/Jane's expression when she hears his roar. I like him sipping tea at the end.
I think I would have liked a little more hint as to why he's back there and what the heck's going on with Rom and the atrocities that I'm presuming are still a background to the movie.

ETA: The pants are not short enough!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like the music. The CGI looks really really good. I like Margot/Jane's expression when she hears his roar. I like him sipping tea at the end.
> I think I would have liked a little more hint as to why he's back there and what the heck's going on with Rom and the atrocities that I'm presuming are still a background to the movie.
> 
> ETA: The pants are not short enough!



This is just the first though. We may get other edits as we get closer.

All in all though....I'm pretty happy with this trailer

Edit: This is up there with the marketing and CGI for the Planet of the Apes reboot films for me. I watched those with low expectations but they were really, really well done.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like the music. The CGI looks really really good. I like Margot/Jane's expression when she hears his roar. I like him sipping tea at the end.
> I think I would have liked a little more hint as to why he's back there and what the heck's going on with Rom and the atrocities that I'm presuming are still a background to the movie.
> 
> ETA: The pants are not short enough!



My guess is it's the typically generic story of showing Tarzan in London for the first 20 minutes of the film in his civilised appearance/behaviour in his new life and then Christoph Waltz comes up with an evil plan of luring Tarzan back to the jungle who of course takes Jane with him and then sh*t hits the fan and Tarzan goes ballistic. 

Sorry, I won't say no more.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> My guess is it's the typically generic story of showing Tarzan in London for the first 20 minutes of the film in his civilised appearance/behaviour in his new life and then Christoph Waltz comes up with an evil plan of luring Tarzan back to the jungle who of course takes Jane with him and then sh*t hits the fan and Tarzan goes ballistic.
> 
> *Sorry, I won't say no more*.



Why? It's ok to not be thrilled. I like the trailer, but I'm reserving judgement on the film till I see it 

I think it's going to be a great popcorn film, with maybe a few little moral notes about the environment and indigenous population. 

We shall see.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> My guess is it's the typically generic story of showing Tarzan in London for the first 20 minutes of the film in his civilised appearance/behaviour in his new life and then Christoph Waltz comes up with an evil plan of luring Tarzan back to the jungle who of course takes Jane with him and then sh*t hits the fan and Tarzan goes ballistic.
> 
> *Sorry, I won't say no more.*



Let the shunning begin!  





FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is just the first though. We may get other edits as we get closer.
> 
> All in all though....I'm pretty happy with this trailer
> 
> Edit: This is up there with the marketing and CGI for the *Planet of the Apes* reboot films for me. I watched those with low expectations but they were really, really well done.



I've been very impressed with the CGI/MoCap for PotA. 

I note that they seem to have given him a wiglet/hair extensions. Which looks a bit odd, but in reality looks much better than his Northman wig.

Also, Jim Broadbent is in this? Did I miss that? 

Also, the trailer's been been out for what, 1/2 hour now? Where are all the gifs and screen shots?  The fandom is slow!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Why? It's ok to not be thrilled. I like the trailer, but I'm reserving judgement on the film till I see it
> 
> I think it's going to be a great popcorn film, with maybe a few little moral notes about the environment and indigenous population.
> 
> We shall see.



I just expected more after everyone was saying, "Nooo, it's not a remake. It's something completely new. You will be totally surprised." And now seeing this it's basically the same story just the other way around. Instead of Tarzan ending up in civilisation, he's coming out of it and going back to the jungle. Jane is of course the damsel in distress again. They just put an Oscar winner in it and polished it off with some nice CGI to make it look pretty.

I guess Alex's favourite new word during the press junket will be "re-imagining".


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I just expected more after everyone was saying, "Nooo, it's not a remake. It's something completely new. You will be totally surprised." And now seeing this it's basically the same story just the other way around. Instead of Tarzan ending up in civilisation, he's coming out of it and going back to the jungle.* Jane is of course the damsel in distress again*. They just put an Oscar winner in it and polished it off with some nice CGI to make it look pretty.



I think that's just the takeaway from the first trailer. Yates has said that Jane is not a helpless damsel, that she's as strong a character as he is. They could have added a few more scenes to illustrate that, though, I agree.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that's just the takeaway from the first trailer. Yates has said that Jane is not a helpless damsel, that she's as strong a character as he is. They could have added a few more scenes to illustrate that, though, I agree.



Ha. I just wanted to add this. Of course she's not the original damsel in distress. They will have written in some kicks and punches for her, maybe some semi-feminist statements, but other than that I doubt they have modernised her much.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Ha. I just wanted to add this. Of course she's not the original damsel in distress. They will have written in some kicks and punches for her but other than that I doubt they have modernised her much.



I actually though Yates was referring to her emotionally, not just physical. And it's hard to modernise too much, bearing in mind the social restrictions of the day and the role of women. I do hope she's fiesty though.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I actually though Yates was referring to her emotionally, not just physical.



Agree to disagree. No further comment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Agree to disagree. No further comment.



No problem, Bag.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that's just the takeaway from the first trailer. Yates has said that Jane is not a helpless damsel, that she's as strong a character as he is. They could have added a few more scenes to illustrate that, though, I agree.



Which is I'd say my major complaint, not that the trailer doesn't look good, but that it still looks like a normal Tarzan movie. I think with the next one they should probably focus on what they've been saying in for the past year or more: Jane's not a damsel, this is a different Tarzan movie. Show more of a strong Jane, why Rom's an SOB, more about GW Williams, etc.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No problem, Bag.



I won't see the film anyway. At that point I'll be knee deep in my bachelor thesis and won't have time to watch another remake. So I guess I should just be quiet anyway.


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> I just expected more after everyone was saying, "Nooo, it's not a remake. It's something completely new. You will be totally surprised." And now seeing this it's basically the same story just the other way around. Instead of Tarzan ending up in civilisation, he's coming out of it and going back to the jungle. Jane is of course the damsel in distress again. They just put an Oscar winner in it and polished it off with some nice CGI to make it look pretty.
> 
> I guess Alex's favourite new word during the press junket will be "re-imagining".


He's Tarzan, of course he returns to the jungle. A movie set entirely in England would have been boring. The interesting part will be how he sheds his veneer of civilization. It is a twist from the usual "me Tarzan" ape stuff we've seen so many times, where they spend most of the movie taming an ape man. That would have been tedious.

I think the movie will show her strong and resourceful when she's kidnapped. They only had two minutes in the trailer. And they wanted to convey the action, adventure, and romance - audience pleasers. We do have her strong voiceover letting them know what they're in for.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Bag.

Some behind-the-scenes video:

ET has a sneak peek at a ripped Alexander Skarsgard in Tarzan.



via

https://www.youtube.com/user/EntertainmentTonight


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

A Tarzan drought for over a year, and now the deluge.

ETA: Some of my complaints about the trailer are based on what I, as an Alex fan who's been paying attention to this project for three looong years, would like to see in the trailer. So in this case I'm trying to separate that and view it as a average movie goer would see it.


----------



## audiogirl

The trailer is timed just about right for Star Wars and the July release. We'll get more noise about Batman vs. Superman for a while, but then they'll really ramp up Tarzan.

There will probably be other trailers focusing on other aspects of the story. It's so hard to tell anything in depth regardless. They just want to snag an audience.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The article (and the comments) are all cautiously optimistic.

*&#8216;The Legend of Tarzan&#8217;: First Trailer Hails the Lord of the Apes*

Warner Bros. has released the first The Legend of Tarzan trailer online. The film stars Alexander Skarsgard as the titular man of the jungle with Margot Robbie playing his beloved Jane.  In this latest telling, Tarzan has becomes domesticated and lives in London, but is called back to his jungle home when he becomes a pawn in the game of the dastardly Captain Leon Rom (Christoph Waltz).  But little does Rom know that he got more than he bargained for when he brought in the &#8220;Lord of the Apes&#8221;.

The trailer starts a little slow, but once you hear Tarzan&#8217;s unmistakably howl, it really takes off, and makes the movie look like a surprisingly good time.  

While I&#8217;m sure Warner Bros. wants to make sure that this movie avoids drawing comparisons to the studio&#8217;s other recent flop, Pan&#8211;another reimagining of a public domain character&#8211;it looks like Tarzan is content to be its own beast.  While there&#8217;s certainly reason for skepticism, especially since the studio has been quiet on the film for so long, there&#8217;s enough in this trailer to give reason for optimism as well.

Source: Collider


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> The trailer is timed just about right for Star Wars and the July release. We'll get more noise about Batman vs. Superman for awhile, but then they'll really ramp up Tarzan.
> 
> *There will probably be other trailers focusing on other aspects of the story. It's so hard to tell anything in depth regardless. They just want to snag an audience.*



It's really the first introduction, and I don't think they've done badly, really. Despite all my nitpicking.
And it's not out until July 1. So even those who are currently badmouthing what they've seen so far (even if I don't think they're paying that much attention) most people still won't be paying attention to movies coming out in July until May/June. So hopefully plenty of time to tweak marketing accordingly.

ETA: Thanks for the Collider link. I think for my sanity I'm probably going to have to avoid most articles for awhile, just because the comments will drive me nuts, and not just because they might be negative. Looking at the comments from today on those sites, it's the reminder that they'll be stupidly negative.


----------



## audiogirl

They're aiming this at the Star Wars crowd. So action, adventure, romance... and sfx, jungle-style. Six or so months from a release date is a long time, earlier than that is just a waste. People aren't paying attention and will forget. Sure I wanted to see something sooner, but WB was waiting for the right time.

Regarding the irritating negative comments, there are idiots who live for opportunities to trash-talk and naysay. They love to tedentiously sound off.


----------



## Maggiesview

BagBerry13 said:


> I just expected more after everyone was saying, "Nooo, it's not a remake. It's something completely new. You will be totally surprised." And now seeing this it's basically the same story just the other way around. Instead of Tarzan ending up in civilisation, he's coming out of it and going back to the jungle. Jane is of course the damsel in distress again. They just put an Oscar winner in it and polished it off with some nice CGI to make it look pretty.
> 
> I guess Alex's favourite new word during the press junket will be "re-imagining".


This is exactly what Alex said when he spoke about the movie at the Savannah Film Fest. He said it was the familiar story that we all know accept in the reverse,starting with a civilized Tarzan and taking him back into the jungle where the civilized layers sre pealed away and the primal beast comes back to the fore. The thing that others have said that is different is that this Tarzan is not kiddified like the Johnny Wiesmueller version nor is he a do gooder like in other versions. He is closer to the ERB version- a warrior who is deadly to his enemies. This movie is an adventure story,not a character study or treatise on morality. I expect it will have,like almost all adventure tales , a fair share of cheese and even humor but it looks to be a lot edgier and darker than previous versions and I think that is the nature of the " different" that some have alluded to. In a really good popcorn movie,which this was intended to be, the outline of the story is usually predictable and fairly linear. It's the execution that makes it exciting and how the actors breathe life into the characters that creates the pathos,suspense and interest. The audience cares because they make us care. That will only be able to be judged once we actually see the movie. So far IMO this trailer is doing its job . It's creating an aura of danger,suspense, and thrills while at the same time hinting at a the plot line.mJungle  Tarzan remains ghost like and in shadows, creating a sense of menace and mystery. I for one, want to see more of him in future trailers.As more trailers are released we will most likely get more on the main characters and their relationships.


----------



## audiogirl

Precisely.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> They're aiming this at the Star Wars crowd. So action, adventure, romance... and sfx, jungle-style. Six or so months from a release date is a long time, earlier than that is just a waste. People aren't paying attention and will forget. Sure I wanted to see something sooner, but WB was waiting for the right time.
> 
> *Regarding the irritating negative comments, there are idiots who live for opportunities to trash-talk and naysay. They love to tedentiously sound off.*



I think that's true for _some_ of the commentators but certainly not all of them.  There's a large percentage that are getting tired of remakes/reboots. I can understand that. Some of these remakes are huge missteps, and it happens in numerous genres.

Psycho
The Wicker Man
Clash of the Titans
The Haunting
Planet of the Apes (The Tim Burton film, which then had very successful sequels)

And even the very ill conceived Fantastic Four just this year. 

I think some people commenting are just, "_really, another remake_?"

I do think (hope) that Tarzan will be different to those.  I like the trailer - and for me, with 6+ months to go, that has to be good enough for me, for now.


----------



## audiogirl

I can understand the remake fatigue. There is a lack of creativity in HW. Remakes and sequels. But if done right they succeed. Marvel is usually on the spot. Star Wars will probably succeed. Not so sure about Batman vs. Superman, which is simultaneously a sequel and a remake. Too many characters, a cluttered plot. Neither Cavill or Affleck have the kind of dynamic charisma needed for the roles.

There seems to a contingent of Tarzan comments from the negativity crowd, who seem eager to pounce on the movie (or Alex) for the hell of it


----------



## Kitkath70

The trailer has over 2 million views  already.  Most of the comments from Facebook (well over 500) are on the positive side.  Many saying they can't wait to see it.  Some comparing it to the Disney movie and a whole bunch of cautiously optimistic comments from the die hard book fans.    Everyone seems to really appreciate the cast.  I think they did a good job using actors who each have a following.  Whether you like reboots or not, there are definitely people emerging who are die hard Tarzan fans.  I think the movie has the makings of a Block Buster if they market it properly.


----------



## audiogirl

It's good to know about the positive response and how many views the trailer has received. Of course, I've done my part and watched it a dozen or so times.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I also have a feeling that given the current doom and gloom in the world that will probably extend into 2016 - that people will be looking for some escapism. 

This kind of film really fills that niche.

NB: FB comments are pretty good


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I also have a feeling that given the current doom and gloom in the world that will probably extend into 2016 - that people will be looking for some escapism. *
> 
> This kind of film really fills that niche.
> 
> NB: FB comments are pretty good



Excellent point. I hadn't considered that.


----------



## Kitkath70

Wow! The trailer is already at 4 million views.  It's amazing to me how many people think that Tarzan is based on a Disney movie and have no idea that they're a series of books.   If the story stays close to the books, a lot of people are in for a treat.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Wow! The trailer is already at 4 million views.  It's amazing to me how many people think that Tarzan is based on a Disney movie and have no idea that they're a series of books.   If the story stays close to the books, a lot of people are in for a treat.



I loved some of those comments! Jane doesnt have THAT colour hair in the Disney movie!  This isnt the real story - in the Disney film he's wearing a loincloth!!!

*smh*


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Everyone* for all the info and links. I think the trailer looks very good, and I'm sure it will encourage many people to see this movie, especially once the pr circuit starts kicking in ;D 

Hey *Buckeye*, of course there's gifs 



















askarslover














henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy






fantasists


----------



## Zola24

marvelandwhimsy


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll














legendoftarzan


----------



## Zola24

adrichi


----------



## Singra

Speaking as an outsider and someone who doesn't have a stake in Mr Skarsgard...

While the film is probably going to be a complete wash it does help to bolster Skarsgard's profile. Although I've been aware of Skarsgard's presence in various indie films that last few years he had begun to slip from my mind. Seeing him in the Tarzan trailer has reminded me he's still alive and kicking. Wether he can use it to secure interesting roles is another matter. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that's true for _some_ of the commentators but certainly not all of them.  There's a large percentage that are getting tired of remakes/reboots. I can understand that. Some of these remakes are huge missteps, and it happens in numerous genres.
> 
> Psycho
> *The Wicker Man*
> Clash of the Titans
> The Haunting
> Planet of the Apes (The Tim Burton film, which then had very successful sequels)
> 
> And even the very ill conceived Fantastic Four just this year.
> 
> I think some people commenting are just, "_really, another remake_?"
> 
> I do think (hope) that Tarzan will be different to those.  I like the trailer - and for me, with 6+ months to go, that has to be good enough for me, for now.



I have a strange affection for Neil LaBute's version of Wicker Man. 

If there is a sign remakes have gotten out of control look no further than the supposed Memento remake... the remakes of remakes or remakes were killing me but to remake a film that is virtually perfect and less than two decades old.... W.T.F!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> They're aiming this at the Star Wars crowd. So action, adventure, romance... and sfx, jungle-style. Six or so months from a release date is a long time, earlier than that is just a waste. People aren't paying attention and will forget. Sure I wanted to see something sooner, but WB was waiting for the right time.
> 
> Regarding the irritating negative comments, *there are idiots who live for opportunities to trash-talk and naysay. They love to tedentiously sound off*.



I'd take negative comments that are well informed, but a lot of what I've seen, and seems to be common, is being negative just for the sake of being negative. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I loved some of those comments! *Jane doesnt have THAT colour hair in the Disney movie!  *This isnt the real story - in the Disney film he's wearing a loincloth!!!
> 
> *smh*



There's a book purist on the John Carter Files site who keeps insisting he won't see the movie because Alex's hair is blondish and Margot's is red, which is not in the books and is therefore an affront to him. If that's his primary reason for not seeing the movie he should probably reexamine his life choices. 



Singra said:


> Speaking as an outsider and someone who doesn't have a stake in Mr Skarsgard...
> 
> *While the film is probably going to be a complete wash it does help to bolster Skarsgard's profile.* Although I've been aware of Skarsgard's presence in various indie films that last few years he had begun to slip from my mind. Seeing him in the Tarzan trailer has reminded me he's still alive and kicking. Wether he can use it to secure interesting roles is another matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strange affection for Neil LaBute's version of Wicker Man.
> 
> If there is a sign remakes have gotten out of control look no further than the supposed Memento remake... the remakes of remakes or remakes were killing me but to remake a film that is virtually perfect and less than two decades old.... W.T.F!



The fun thing about this business is we have no idea whether it's going to be a wash or not, not this far out. The one sure bet right now is Star Wars.

I was not enthused about a Jurassic Park sequel, and yet it's the highest grossing film of the year. And one of the biggest critical and financial hits of the summer was a film about NWA. There was skepticism about Ant-Man, and yet it did fine, both commercially and critically. And if you had told me three weeks ago I'd want to see a Rocky sequel I'd have laughed at you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The trailer was on the Australian Today Show this morning. The entertainment reporter, Richard Wilkins who is pretty well-respected here, thinks it's going to be a big holiday movie (his words). It will still be playing when schools go on holiday here.


----------



## audiogirl

While I can understand and agree with the lack of creativity and originality that Hollywood demonstrates with numerous remakes, reboots, and sequels, that doesn't automatically mean a movie is going to be bad. That will depend on the script, director, and actors, as well as the support and commitment of the studio and other producers.

A remake, reboot, or sequel can simply mean familiar, popular material that entertains the audience. The latest Star Wars, for instance, will be the seventh movie in the series, and while ostensibly a sequel, is also a reboot. 

Not all cinema has to be deep and meaningful; sometimes fun escapist entertainment is what an audiences craves. The Star Wars movies, besides being a great diversion, always had the themes of friendship, loyalty, and sacrifice, along with the over-aching theme of good vs. evil. While never deep, they did show the seductive power evil can have.

And, in the case of The Legend of Tarzan, besides featuring an iconic hero, spotlights the atrocities of the Congo Free State in the late 1800s, while using the backdrop of an action adventure story. 

Alex has made a place for himself in indies that are creative and meaningful. But they also don't pay much. His father's career path has included numerous indies, sprinkled with occasional popcorn movies to pay the bills (including Pirates of the Caribbean and several Marvel movies). 

I think Alex is following that path. Given his charisma and looks, he can also be the leading man in those commercial movies that will, in the end, also enable him to continue making interesting indies.

@Free Great to hear about the good review. Despite our obvious upside seasonal calendars, July 1st represents the start of summer vacation here too - on top of the big July 4th holiday weekend.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There are other concerns as well.  I do think those people who are rolling their eyes at yet another remake have a legitimate argument.  I just hope The Legend of Tarzan rises above it.

It needs to offer something different in the re-telling, or do the original story justice - not this Disney-comparison BS that some commentators just can't shake. 

That said (re the original story) some of that will need to be re-tooled to bring into the "now".  There is concern in some parts that this will be a "white saviour" film.  From the trailer we've seen it looks like Tarzan will be helped by at least one native tribe.

I'm hoping what we'll see is how Tarzan's love for where he came from is re-invigorated from his interaction with his environment, the friendly tribes and the apes. That he is_ part_ of them, not_ above_ them.  Having said that, Alex has shown with his indie choices that he's sensitive to nuance in the script. And yes this is a big a$$ action/epic movie but it doesn't mean it can't convey that as well.

I do think the trailers as we go along may need to address this, otherwise we're going to have to wait for the critic's reviews eons away to see how this part of the story plays out.


----------



## audiogirl

Ignoring the appallingly racist tone of the earlier Tarzan books, he was always a part of the jungle, another creature in harmony with the environment. What was interesting was how alien modern civilization felt to him. 

Later Tarzan books did feature less racist presentations of Africans, including deep frienships and positive presentations of subsistence, agrarian people. Even then, there were references to how the Congo Free State devastated an entire culture.

Since the plot of the movie includes how the Congo Free State oppressed and abused the people, it will definitely address modern sensibilities. And I'm certain Tarzan will not simply be a white savior. It looks like he'll stage a rebellion, with the help of the local peoples and his ape friends (and maybe some other jungle animals). 

Jane's voiceover in the trailer already describes him as a force of nature, a part of the jungle. I think future trailers will show other textures of the film. But in the end, trailers are still designed as lures for general populace. They won't get all that deep.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> While I can understand and agree with the lack of creativity and originality that Hollywood demonstrates with numerous remakes, reboots, and sequels, that doesn't automatically mean a movie is going to be bad. That will depend on the script, director, and actors, as well as the support and commitment of the studio and other producers.
> 
> A remake, reboot, or sequel can simply mean f*amiliar, popular material that entertains the audience. *The latest Star Wars, for instance, will be the seventh movie in the series, and while ostensibly a sequel, is also a reboot.
> 
> Not all cinema has to be deep and meaningful; *sometimes fun escapist entertainment is what an audiences craves. *The Star Wars movies, besides being a great diversion, always had the themes of friendship, loyalty, and sacrifice, along with the over-aching theme of good vs. evil. While never deep, they did show the seductive power evil can have.
> 
> And, in the case of The Legend of Tarzan, besides featuring an iconic hero, spotlights the atrocities of the Congo Free State in the late 1800s, while using the backdrop of an action adventure story.
> 
> Alex has made a place for himself in indies that are creative and meaningful. But they also don't pay much. His father's career path has included numerous indies, sprinkled with occasional popcorn movies to pay the bills (including Pirates of the Caribbean and several Marvel movies).
> 
> I think Alex is following that path. Given his charisma and looks, he can also be the leading man in those commercial movies that will, in the end, also enable him to continue making interesting indies.
> 
> @Free Great to hear about the good review. Despite our obvious upside seasonal calendars, July 1st represents the start of summer vacation here too - on top of the big July 4th holiday weekend.



Which is why a movie like Jurassic World succeeded. It was familiar material and apparently escapist fun.
Star Wars also hits that, especially that it has such a loyal fan base that really wants to forget the last three movies ever existed.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are other concerns as well.  *I do think those people who are rolling their eyes at yet another remake have a legitimate argument*.  I just hope The Legend of Tarzan rises above it.
> 
> It needs to offer something different in the re-telling, or do the original story justice - not this Disney-comparison BS that some commentators just can't shake.
> 
> That said (re the original story) some of that will need to be re-tooled to bring into the "now".  *There is concern in some parts that this will be a "white saviour*" film.  From the trailer we've seen it looks like Tarzan will be helped by at least one native tribe.
> 
> I'm hoping what we'll see is how Tarzan's love for where he came from is re-invigorated from his interaction with his environment, the friendly tribes and the apes. That he is_ part_ of them, not_ above_ them.  Having said that, Alex has shown with his indie choices that he's sensitive to nuance in the script. And yes this is a big a$$ action/epic movie but it doesn't mean it can't convey that as well.
> 
> I do think the trailers as we go along may need to address this, otherwise we're going to have to wait for the critic's reviews eons away to see how this part of the story plays out.



I make the remake/reboot complaint as well, but it's also a knee jerk rejection, even when I do it. Especially when in making the complaint it's obvious who's aware of a movie's actual plot and who isn't. 
I think the 'white savior' complaint is a legitimate concern, and we don't know how that's treated in the movie. I think Alex is attuned to that. Also I'd like to think SLJ and Djimon Honsou wouldn't do a movie where Tarzan is a 'white savior'.

Berlin announces it competitive line up tomorrow, and Variety has a wish list, including three that are of interest:

Other titles that are likely to be on Berlin&#8217;s radar include ...  and Susanna White&#8217;s &#8220;Our Kind of  Traitor,&#8221; which toplines Ewan McGregor, Stellan Skarsgard and Naomie  Harris in an adaptation of John le Carre novel about Russian oligarchs,  spies and gangsters.
Also on the Berlin wish list are likely to be John McDonagh&#8217;s &#8220;War on Everyone,&#8221; Thomas Vinterberg&#8217;s &#8220;The Commune,&#8221;

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/berlin-festival-lineup-scorsese-1201658688/

Our Kind of Traitor is not just Stellan, Susanna White was involved in Generation Kill. And The Commune has Fares in a supporting role.


----------



## audiogirl

I didn't think SLJ or Honsou would want to do a movie with a white savior either. And Waltz isn't playing your garden-variety bad guy. He's getting to highlight a great historical evil, largely forgotten in modern times. The movie will be a fun adventure, but the plot has some grit.


----------



## audiogirl

Normally people can figure out typos, but two of mine make no sense. 





audiogirl said:


> The Star Wars movies, besides being a great diversion, always had the themes of friendship, loyalty, and sacrifice, along with the *over-aching* theme of good vs. evil. While never deep, they did show the seductive power evil can have.


No, I didn't mean a painful theme, I meant an _over-arching_ (i.e. all-encompassing) theme.





audiogirl said:


> @Free Great to hear about the good review. Despite our obvious *upside* seasonal calendars, July 1st represents the start of summer vacation here too - on top of the big July 4th holiday weekend.


No I didn't mean a calendar that isn't on the bottom side. I meant _upside-down_ seasons between our hemispheres.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ha! @audiogirl... I honestly didn't even notice them. In any case, I got the drift just fine


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Ignoring the appallingly racist tone of the earlier Tarzan books, he was always a part of the jungle, another creature in harmony with the environment. What was interesting was how alien modern civilization felt to him.
> 
> Later Tarzan books did feature less racist presentations of Africans, including deep frienships and positive presentations of subsistence, agrarian people. Even then, there were references to how the Congo Free State devastated an entire culture.
> 
> Since the plot of the movie includes how the Congo Free State oppressed and abused the people, it will definitely address modern sensibilities. And I'm certain Tarzan will not simply be a white savior. It looks like he'll stage a rebellion, with the help of the local peoples and his ape friends (and maybe some other jungle animals).
> 
> Jane's voiceover in the trailer already describes him as a force of nature, a part of the jungle. I think future trailers will show other textures of the film. *But in the end, trailers are still designed as lures for general populace. They won't get all that deep*.



Which is why it's not a bad idea for WB to have something for Tarzan at Wonder Con, to show something longer than a trailer, to give a better idea of what's actually going on in the movie. 

I've also seen plenty of complaints that 'there's a lot of CGI'. Of course there is, even if they'd had the budget to film on location in an actual jungle they'd still have lots of CGI. Were people expecting them to use actual apes?

I think we mentioned some of the CGI 'issues' when production started. They were going to use a lot of CGI, question would be whether it would be good CGI. Whether you'd look at it knowing it was CGI but it not being an issue, like Life of Pi, or the Planet of the Apes reboots, or it would look cheesy, like the Gods of Egypt trailer. 
Based on the trailer, it looks fine so far.


----------



## audiogirl

Between regional warlords and scary diseases like ebola, filming on location in Africa isn't all that appealing. Never mind the kind of technical and crafts staff and infrastructure you need for that size endeavor. 

You can't use real animals (or silly toothless lions and rubber crocodiles) so then there's just the jungle foliage and poisonous snakes and insects and insect born illnesses like malaria and sleeping sickness... and dangerous wild animals. 

So they put the jungle at Leavesden, and made the CGI animals they had to make anyway.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Between regional warlords and scary diseases like ebola, filming on location in Africa isn't all that appealing. Never mind the kind of technical and crafts staff and infrastructure you need for that size endeavor.
> 
> You can't use real animals (or silly toothless lions and *rubber crocodiles*) so then there's just the jungle foliage and poisonous snakes and insects and insect born illnesses like malaria and sleeping sickness... and dangerous wild animals.
> 
> So they put the jungle at Leavesden, and made the CGI animals they had to make anyway.



I think when they were still thinking they had the budget for location shooting they were looking at Hawaii, which seems to be the standard location for jungle location shooting. I think the newest King Kong movie, Skull Island is doing filming there, as well as Australia.
Tarzan did send a film crew to Gabon to get footage, but that was a heck of lot cheaper than actually filming on location, even in Hawaii (which is one of the reasons I'm still not buying the implied 180 million shooting budget mentioned in the HR article).

I'd rather have very well done CGI animals than the old style rubber crocs.

As for what movie this trailer will first be seen in front of, it could be Heart of the Sea, which is WB, but then no one apparently wants to see it. It could still be HotS and Star Wars, here's a good article on why SW is the Super Bowl for trailers:

Couple that with the already offered glimpses of _Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice _and _Tarzan _from Warner Bros./Time Warner TWX -0.68% Inc., _Captain America: Civil War_, _Alice Through the Looking Glass_, and _Finding Dory _from Walt Disney DIS +0.00% (plus a possible second _Jungle Book _trailer still to come), Universal/Comcast CMCSA +1.69% Corp.&#8217;s _Warcraft_ and _The Huntsman: Winter&#8217;s War_,  and anything I might have forgotten, and it&#8217;s clear that we&#8217;re seeing  what may be the biggest trailer drop period in modern history. For  studios wanting prime real estate to show off their 2016 tentpoles,  getting their theatrical trailers shown before screenings of _Star Wars: The Force Awakens _is akin to the Super Bowl.
 Actually, it&#8217;s better than the Super Bowl since the people seeing _The Force Awakens _in  theaters will be arguably more primed to actually see a movie in  theaters in the first place, and of course studios won&#8217;t have to fit  their sell into a thirty-second spot. But yes, like the annual climactic  football game that closes out each NFL season in late January/early  February, _Star Wars _is the very best place to sell your movie  to bazillions of moviegoers of all shapes and sizes. Next week&#8217;s release  of J.J. Abrams&#8217;s _Star Wars _sequel is perhaps the most  anticipated movie in recent years. And as such, there is no better place  to tease your upcoming big-budget fantasy blockbuster than before _The Force Awakens_.
Just because Warner Bros. presumably shows off its latest _Batman v Superman _trailer with _In the Heart of the Sea _starting tonight doesn&#8217;t mean it won&#8217;t take advantage of that valuable pre-_Star Wars _ad space.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...awakens-is-the-super-bowl-for-movie-trailers/


----------



## audiogirl

I remember Hawaii was the first location choice, but it got shot down during budget cutting. Then they mentioned Africa, but they finally switched to Leavesden. Besides being safe and practical, I think it suited Yates better.

There is a tendency for studios to pair their own trailers with their films. But Star Wars really is the big-ticket event, and Heart of the Sea is tepid in comparison.


----------



## BagBerry13

audiogirl said:


> Ignoring the appallingly racist tone of the earlier Tarzan books, he was always a part of the jungle, another creature in harmony with the environment. What was interesting was how alien modern civilization felt to him.
> 
> Later Tarzan books did feature less racist presentations of Africans, including deep frienships and positive presentations of subsistence, agrarian people. Even then, there were references to how the Congo Free State devastated an entire culture.
> 
> *Since the plot of the movie includes how the Congo Free State oppressed and abused the people, it will definitely address modern sensibilities. *And I'm certain Tarzan will not simply be a white savior. It looks like he'll stage a rebellion, with the help of the local peoples and his ape friends (and maybe some other jungle animals).
> 
> Jane's voiceover in the trailer already describes him as a force of nature, a part of the jungle. I think future trailers will show other textures of the film. But in the end, trailers are still designed as lures for general populace. They won't get all that deep.





audiogirl said:


> I didn't think SLJ or Honsou would want to do a movie with a white savior either. And Waltz isn't playing your garden-variety bad guy. He's getting to highlight a great historical evil, largely forgotten in modern times. The movie will be a fun adventure, *but the plot has some grit.*



With an industry that just recently whitewashed that Egypt film and that Aloha film (and I'm sure other films that didn't get as much indignation), you certainly put a lot of faith into a blockbuster (that's what it wants to be) to address historical political conflicts enough to pay it justice. Just because Alex was walking around with a book about the Congo doesn't mean that WB took that and ran with it. We had that subject in class and even we didn't have enough time to get through it fully. So I doubt a 90 minutes film will do it.



audiogirl said:


> *Between regional warlords and scary diseases like ebola, filming on location in Africa isn't all that appealing. Never mind the kind of technical and crafts staff and infrastructure you need for that size endeavor. *
> 
> You can't use real animals (or silly toothless lions and rubber crocodiles) so then there's just the jungle foliage and poisonous snakes and insects and insect born illnesses like malaria and sleeping sickness... and dangerous wild animals.
> 
> So they put the jungle at Leavesden, and made the CGI animals they had to make anyway.



Tell that to Cary Fukunaga. He didn't care and had less of a budget than Tarzan for Beasts of No Nation.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *With an industry that just recently whitewashed that Egypt film and that Aloha film (and I'm sure other films that didn't get as much indignation), you certainly put a lot of faith into a blockbuster (that's what it wants to be) to address historical political conflicts enough to pay it justice. *Just because Alex was walking around with a book about the Congo doesn't mean that WB took that and ran with it. We had that subject in class and even we didn't have enough time to get through it fully. So I doubt a 90 minutes film will do it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tell that to Cary Fukunaga. He didn't care and had less of a budget than Tarzan for Beasts of No Nation*.



This isn't an historical film in that manner, though it'll probably be brought up in some way, considering who two of the characters are. 

Comparing BONN to Tarzan isn't really fair, Cary probably had more freedom to do what he wanted without the constraints of a major studio. And, despite both being set in Africa, they're not the same type of movie. Not in subject matter, or in actual setting.
We know you don't like the blockbuster type movies, but that's being nitpicky for the sake of being nitpicky.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This isn't an historical film in that manner, though it'll probably be brought up in some way, considering who two of the characters are.
> 
> Comparing BONN to Tarzan isn't really fair, Cary probably had more freedom to do what he wanted without the constraints of a major studio. And, despite both being set in Africa, they're not the same type of movie. Not in subject matter, or in actual setting.
> *We know you don't like the blockbuster type movies, but that's being nitpicky for the sake of being nitpicky.*



That's not true. I'm the biggest fan of the Fast and Furious franchise and I sure will be in cinemas when Bad Boys 3 and 4 is coming out. But that's because it started out as something original. Nowadays hardly anything is original except indies. So yes I might prefer indies but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a good blockbuster if it's done well and original.


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> With an industry that just recently whitewashed that Egypt film and that Aloha film (and I'm sure other films that didn't get as much indignation), you certainly put a lot of faith into a blockbuster (that's what it wants to be) to address historical political conflicts enough to pay it justice. * Just because Alex was walking around with a book about the Congo doesn't mean that WB took that and ran with it. *We had that subject in class and even we didn't have enough time to get through it fully. So I doubt a 90 minutes film will do it.
> 
> *Tell that to Cary Fukunaga. He didn't care and had less of a budget than Tarzan for Beasts of No Nation.*


SLJ plays a RL character George Washington Williams, who did try to expose the horrors in the Congo. And Waltz plays Leon Rom, a RL nasty piece of work, known as the butcher of the Congo. Even Honsou's character has a basis (albeit fictional) tied to the Congo Free State. He plays Chief Mbonga, who is a character directly from the Tarzan books. He's chief of a tribe devasted and displaced by the Congo horrors.

The plot has been described several times as being set in the Congo Free State.Of course it isn't Heart of Darkness or King Leopold's Ghost. It's a fantasy, action adventure movie, not a two-hour historical treatise. But its underlying plot does include the Congo attrocities. 

I'm not concerned if someone chose to film in Africa. All filmmakers weigh their costs and options and do what's best for the production, given a myriad of individual  constraints. I don't think anyone not directly involved with the decision can effectively judge the choices made.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> That's not true. I'm the biggest fan of the Fast and Furious franchise and I sure will be in cinemas when Bad Boys 3 and 4 is coming out. But that's because it started out as something original. Nowadays hardly anything is original except indies. So yes I might prefer indies but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a good blockbuster if it's done well and original.



Neither of those franchises started out as truly original. And certainly aren't now. But you're still overly nitpicking in comparing Tarzan with BONN. Especially as we haven't actually seen Tarzan. And you've already stated repeatedly that it's not your type of movie.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Neither of those franchises started out as truly original. And certainly aren't now. But you're still overly nitpicking in comparing Tarzan with BONN. Especially as we haven't actually seen Tarzan.



And how was F&F not original? Because I can't remember having seen a film about street racing in that setting before that. And as I said "started out". I didn't say they still are. Now they have the same built-in audience that Star Wars has. No one's questioning the originality of either of them anymore.

But I guess I'm expecting too much of the studios. Doing these kind of movies is safe in terms of earning the most profit and therefore lazy. None of the big studios would risk any money or have unusual casting choices to create something exciting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> And how was F&F not original? Because I can't remember having seen a film about street racing in that setting before that. And as I said "started out". I didn't say they still are. Now they have the same built-in audience that Star Wars has. No one's questioning the originality of either of them anymore.
> 
> But I guess I'm expecting too much of the studios. Doing these kind of movies is safe in terms of earning the most profit and therefore lazy. None of the big studios would risk any money or have unusual casting choices to create something exciting.




Fast and Furious is Point Break, but with street racing.

ETA: F&F was fun, but to see some comments that the remake of Point Break was rip off of F&F was amusing.

"Of all the various remakes coming down the pike, the _Point Break _redo arguably feels the most self-defeating. By that I mean _Point Break _is a classic example of &#8220;Don&#8217;t remake, rip off!&#8221; in terms of crafting new would-be franchises. This Warner Bros./Time Warner TWX -1.52% Inc. release will be the second would-be remake of _Point Break _since the original Kathryn Bigelow film was released in July of 1991. The first was Rob Cohen&#8217;s street racing adventure _The Fast and the Furious_. The film hews so closely to the _Point Break _narrative that Universal/Comcast CMCSA +0.00% Corp. is lucky that 20th Century Fox   didn&#8217;t sue them. But that rip-off/homage was an out-of-the-park smash,  opening with a $40 million debut weekend. That&#8217;s just $3m less than _Point Break _made total, by the way.  And said Vin Diesel/Paul  Walker/Michelle Rodriguez/Jordanna Brewster action drama is now a seven  films (and counting) franchise whose last entry is THIS close to  earning $1.5 billion worldwide."

http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...break-should-have-been-ripped-off-not-remade/

I can see why WB wanted to do a PB remake, probably to try and get some of that F&F money. I don't think it'll work, but if they want to throw 100 million at it, fine.
Tarzan being reimagined/rebooted/whatever is slightly more questionable, in that the name is familiar, but the actual source material, beyond orphan being raised by apes, really isn't. At least not the adult character of Tarzan. So it's an opportunity to see what can be done with much older source material, both novel and historical, and see if it can still appeal to the 2016 audience. I have no idea whether it'll work.


----------



## audiogirl

So we're being told that F&F is street racing... only different. Well Legend of Tarzan is Tarzan... only different.

Why in the hell extole the virtues of F&F as a means of knocking Tarzan? This seems surreal.


----------



## BagBerry13

First of all, I haven't told anyone what to think. I was just stating an opinion, unpopular (as per usual), but I didn't ask anyone to contest it and jump into the defense trenches again. And don't tell me it's some ridiculous view because I know I'm not the only one thinking that.
I've seen a few trailers over the years and they always work the same way. The big studios won't suddenly start being inventive and trying to deceive the audience. Especially with blockbusters the best stuff goes into the trailer. The only trailer that ever f*cked me over was _The Place Beyond The Pines_. And that was an indie.

Btw, I can't remember _Point Break_ having gotten a franchise out of their success. Only a remake. So one of the two must be more popular.

But yeah, I'll be going back to lurking in this thread and silently saying to myself next year "Told you so".


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> First of all, I haven't told anyone what to think. I was just stating an opinion, unpopular (as per usual), but I didn't ask anyone to contest it and jump into the defense trenches again. And don't tell me it's some ridiculous view because I know I'm not the only one thinking that.
> I've seen a few trailers over the years and they always work the same way. The big studios won't suddenly start being inventive and trying to deceive the audience. Especially with blockbusters the best stuff goes into the trailer. The only trailer that ever f*cked me over was _The Place Beyond The Pines_. And that was an indie.
> 
> *Btw, I can't remember Point Break having gotten a franchise out of their success. Only a remake. So one of the two must be more popular.*
> 
> *But yeah, I'll be going back to lurking in this thread and silently saying to myself next year "Told you so".*




That still doesn't mean that F&F is original, which was your point. 

I do enjoy your comments, but you get very defensive when pushed back on some of this stuff and you always come back.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That still doesn't mean that F&F is original, which was your point.
> 
> I do enjoy your comments, *but you get very defensive when pushed back on some of this stuff and you always come back.*



That is your only argument. You always call it push back which it isn't. It's just defending. I think I will die before I see the day someone in this thread just accepts an opinion (even if reasonable) without having the need to "push back".


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> That is your only argument. You always call it push back which it isn't. It's just defending. I think I will die before I see the day someone in this thread just accepts an opinion (even if reasonable) without having the need to "push back".



You're not actually being pushed back on your opinion, you're being pushed back on the way you argue your opinion. And to write that you'll go back to lurking, and you'll delurk when Tarzan flops to say 'I told you so', that's juvenile. It would be similar to me having hoped for Pacific Rim to flop so I could say 'I told you so' that Charlie Hunnam can't lead a movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I always come back too if I have a solid opinion AND can be a stick in the mud, pain in the a$$ about it and I think Bag is entitled to defend what she feels. And I see no offensive language or nastiness at all soooo...

We all have our faves and especially with something as subjective as film which is a form of art (can't believe I'm doing that with Point Break, original or remake...lol) you can't police what appeals or doesn't to peeps.

I'm not sure I agree with BB, but that ^^^ reads like a pile on.And I'd be defensive too.

I want this film to be a surprise hit and smash it out of the ballpark, but talking about the concerns surrounding it won't put a hex on it's success.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I always come back too if I have a solid opinion AND can be a stick in the mud, pain in the a$$ about it and I think Bag is entitled to defend what she feels. And I see no offensive language or nastiness at all soooo...
> 
> We all have our faves and especially with something as subjective as film which is a form of art (can't believe I'm doing that with Point Break, original or remake...lol) you can't police what appeals or doesn't to peeps.
> 
> *I'm not sure I agree with BB, but that ^^^ reads like a pile on.And I'd be defensive too.*
> 
> I want this film to be a surprise hit and smash it out of the ballpark, but talking about the concerns surrounding it won't put a hex on it's success.



To repeat, it wasn't her expressing her opinion, it was her changing the goalposts in the way that she expressed it. I wasn't talking about nastiness. I was talking about argument style. (yeah, I'm weird). 
So, no I don't think I, nor AG, were piling on Bag, and we weren't pushing back for her having her opinions. Bag's hardly the only one on this forum in the last three years to express doubts about the movie. Or any of his movies. Or his girlfriend (s), or his clothing choices, etc.
And she's a powerful enough personality that, while probably ticked off, she'll be fine. It's not as if I've not been 'piled on' before. I've survived.

The European film awards are tomorrow in Berlin. Christoph Waltz is receiving an honorary award.

http://tinyurl.com/h8rt785

And it looks like Alex and Fares are in Berlin as well:

https://twitter.com/danielchangz/status/675338835178479616


ETA and OT: I've gotten several of the newest releases on DVD from the library and concerning reboots/reimagining: Terminator Genisys WTF? But Ant-Man? Oh, yes.


----------



## jooa

^^ ... and it looks like Alex will be presenting some awards http://www.taxidrivers.it/71488/new...s-con-le-star-del-cinema-di-tutta-europa.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My reply got eaten. Anyhow the gist of it is that's how it looked to me, coming in cold BC.  But...whatever, moving on.

And yes, posters on this thread who have been here for a few years have thick skin.

Thanks for the links. Alex is presenting? Hmmm...might be the start of raising his profile.


----------



## audiogirl

Bag started out combative and jumped on me with the odd comment that just because Alex read a book about the Congo it didn't mean WB based the movie on it. I responded with the facts about the plot which obviously have the backdrop of the Congo genocide.

She also seemed to want it to be another Heart of Darkness, which wouldn't be the point about any fun action adventure movie, original, remake or not. Her issue wasn't Tarzan's originality, but rather the fact that it wasn't something it was never intended to be. Especially, when my original point had been simply that this Tarzan movie was more sensitive about African issues than previous ones.

She also knocked my comment about the difficulties  filming in Africa, which seemed like an apples and oranges argument showing someone managed to do it. I hadn't said it couldn't be done, but just pointed out why someone might not want to do it.

She quickly dropped the Congo as an issue and veered into a discussion of originality. Valid in itself, but not so much if using F&F as the comparison.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. But it is never just  being a "defender" if someone disagrees with that opinion. And in this case, she was simultaneously wrong (about the Congo plot), off target about the "proper" tone for the movie (serious examination vs. exciting adventure movie) and on a tangent about what constitutes originality.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My reply got eaten. Anyhow the gist of it is that's how it looked to me, coming in cold BC.  But...whatever, moving on.
> 
> And yes, posters on this thread who have been here for a few years have thick skin.
> 
> Thanks for the links. *Alex is presenting? Hmmm...might be the start of raising his profile.*



I am surprised that it's at this awards show, but I'm fine with it. Does make me wonder if we'll see him present at something else come Jan/Feb as well. 

Skars in a suit, it's always a good thing! (though, really, hopefully not another brown one )

ETA: I feel like I should be on my best behavior from now on, since perhaps Valter has looked at this site (or at least some of the fan sites) and I don't want to ruin his overall impression :

https://twitter.com/ValterSkarsgar/status/675112941390295044


----------



## audiogirl

I'm hoping for a tux.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alexander Skarsgård rehearsing at the Euro Film Awards #EFA2015 (Alex will be presenting at the awards show, held in Berlin, Germany)

European film Awards
LIVESTREAM 
Saturday, 12 December
19.00 red carpet arrivals
20.00 ceremony http://www.europeanfilmawards.eu

Source: skarsjoy.tumblr.com


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you for the link *Free*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Jooa & Free.

Video of Alex (at the 8 second mark) with Fares Fares & Ulrich von der Esch at the Nominees Reception for the *European Film Awards* (December 11, 2015, Berlin).

Source:  *EuroFilmAwards* twitter 

https://twitter.com/EuroFilmAwards/status/675674116599455744


----------



## Kitkath70

Isn't Mute filming in Berlin starting next month?  He may actually be in town for preliminary work or meetings and they decided to have him be a presenter since he was in the area.


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe he is going home for Christmas and New Year,  :santawave:


----------



## Santress

Alex arriving at the *European Film Awards* (December 12, 2015, Berlin):

Alexander Skasgard in The European film academy awards #europeanfilmawards #alexanderskarsgard. 

-isabel.coixet instagram

Alexander Skarsgård writes autographs. 

-GunnarRehlin twitter 

https://twitter.com/GunnarRehlin/status/675737584744665089

Alexander Skarsgard on the red carpet #EFA2015. 

-EuroFilmAwards twitter 

https://twitter.com/EuroFilmAwards/status/675739926101680130

It also comes #AlexanderSkarsgaard # EFA2015 #WaitingForTarzantinnirik. 

-mirimauti twitter 

https://twitter.com/mirimauti/status/675739529047838720

Look at all these fine Swedish men on the red carpet! &#128525; #AlexanderSkarsgard #FaresFares #JohannesBahKuhnke #EFA2015.

-jcsepjj twitter

https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/675740737405894657


----------



## Santress

Alex presenting the European Achievement in World Cinema to Christoph Waltz (December 12, 2015, Berlin):

Alexander Skarsgård awards the European Achievement in World Cinema to Christoph Waltz #EFA2015 in Berlin. -Filminstitutet twitter 

Christoph Waltz winner of European Achievement in World Cinema:"I'm beyond comprehension!" #EFA2015. -EuroFilmAwards twitter


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex, Fares Fares and Ulric von der Esch at the Nominees Reception for the EFAs.

Photo: AskarsLibrary.tumblr.com


----------



## Santress

Two from the ceremony:

Source:  *SG Gallery*


Fan pic:

"Just meet Alexander Skarsgård today in Berlin! #europeanfilmawards #EFA #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #ericnorthman."

-*kathii_88* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Isn't Mute filming in Berlin starting next month?  He may actually be in town for preliminary work or meetings and they decided to have him be a presenter since he was in the area.



I initially thought he was in Berlin for some pre-production stuff, but according to his Twitter Duncan Jones is in LA. Filming for Mute is supposed to start some time in March.

So this seems more along the lines of WB deciding to do a little promotion by requesting that Alex present to his co-star.

And he's in a tux! Fares and Ulrich look good as well.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ & beautiful:











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Also, heads up:  please be careful about following imagebaum links. Literally the last 10 times I've followed links from a photo set from that site, I've received bogus "important security message" pop-ups that freeze up my screen and computer.

I use imageshack here and there and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos. I'm a sucker for a well-fitted suit. Looks like Alex is wearing some light man-makeup for the event/cameras. At least it's minimal.


----------



## Zola24

Tku Everyone, and Santress, for all the info, links, and photos  Jeez, from scruff to tux! My night is made  It was so good to see Alex presenting the award to Christoph, and I'm always happy to see Fares too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photos. I'm a sucker for a well-fitted suit. Looks like Alex is wearing some light man-makeup for the event/cameras. At least it's minimal.




Man makeup for the RC can be tricky, don't use it and look really really washed out. Use it incorrectly and it's really visible even in thumbnails (Jeremy Renner). 

I'm glad to see he's back to scruff (for now).


*Will the Legend of Tarzan Get it Right?*

ERB  (Burroughs) created Tarzan in a literary serial for All Stories  Magazine in 1912, which was so popular it was rereleased as a novel in  1914, spawning a whole series of books, stretching through till 1947.  Tarzan has spawned a multi media empire consisting of radio shows, stage  plays, newspaper strips, comic books, video games, toys, TV shows and  movies. Theres a museum devoted strictly to Tarzan in California and  theres even a town named after the character; Tarzana, CA. This week we  saw the first trailer for the next Tarzan cinematic project called *the Legend of Tarzan*,  which is due out next year. This particular version is not based off  any of the ERB novels or previous films, but instead is being adapted  from a comic book series produced Dark Horse Comics.

Why  are there so many lower-than-average entries in the history of Tarzan? A  big part of the problem is that most versions stray far from the ERB  source material. Theres been very little fidelity to the literary  series. Even the most popular version of Tarzanplayed by Johnny  Weissmuller in the MGM film serieswas criticized by ERB himself for  being an inaccurate adaptation of the character.

As  much good as the Weissmuller/MGM films did in making Tarzan a worldwide  moneymaking machine, it also began several misconceptions about the  Lord of the Jungle that remain until this day. (For instance, Tarzan  didnt swing on vines in the books.) These misconceptions have led to a  skewed view of Tarzan that has caused inaccurate incarnations to keep  popping up decade after decade. 


The  filmmakers should also look at other similar super characters to see  what works for them, and try to transfer it to Tarzan. Think of who the  two most popular movie super heroes are now.Batman and Wolverine.  Coincidentally, Tarzan has qualities very much like both of those  heroes. Tarzan has a backstory similar to Batman and personal  characteristics similar to Wolverine.

Most  people today dont know much about the literary Tarzan. I was surprised  while listening to a podcast about the new trailer yesterday because  the two young hosts knew nothing about the character beyond the Disney  movie. In fact, they thought *the Legend of Tarzan*  would be a live action adaptation of the 1999 Disney film (blissfully  unaware that this one isnt produced or distributed by Disney.) Its  this sort of vagueness and lack of knowledge about one of the most  iconic of fictional characters which keeps most of the screen versions  in the realm of mediocrity. 



http://www.cinelinx.com/movie-stuff/item/8703-will-the-legend-of-tarzan-get-it-right.html


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

HQ pic of Alex at the after party for the *EFAs* (December 12, 2015).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I will weigh in post all the debate so far - first, I'll note that everyone, as has been said, is entitled to a point of view. I don't agree with everyone here - nor would most of us. And I probably am most skeptic of those who rabidly support Alex and appear 12+ times in the space of 8 hours to defend that point  of view. Take from that what you like - it is indeed one person's opinion.  I believe in realistic balance.  So - I like in some forms what I see in the trailers , but agree it has been cut in a way that looks way gorilla-friendly and too cheesy on how they use SLJ and potentially others.  Hopefully all come out with some form of dignity and fortitude, the clips are way too short to show that.  I do like the humor.  And btw, if some of us hate it and condemn it from the start, BFD.  Who cares? We need a judge and jury of our peers.  We need to see the final product.  I don't feel adversarial towards Bag or anyone else who feels it will be mediocre. I will let it tell its own story - right or wrong.

and btw, love Skars not only in the tux but a jacket/scarf for promo activities. He's in the gaaaaaame..


----------



## Santress

More fan photos of Alex at the *European Film Awards* (December 12, 2015, Berlin).


ALEXANDER #1!! 

-*wretchesandkings* instagram

#2!! THIS SMILE HE GAVE ME AFTER I TOOK THIS PICTURE! I DIED!"

-*wretchesandkings* instagram

Alexander Skasgard and Carlos Areces. The night confused them.

-*isabel.coixet* instagram


----------



## audiogirl

scaredsquirrel said:


> I will weigh in post all the debate so far - first, I'll note that everyone, as has been said, is entitled to a point of view. I don't agree with everyone here - nor would most of us. *And I probably am most skeptic of those who rabidly support Alex and appear 12+ times in the space of 8 hours to defend that point  of view. *Take from that what you like - it is indeed one person's opinion.  I believe in realistic balance.  So - I like in some forms what I see in the trailers , but agree it has been cut in a way that looks way gorilla-friendly and too cheesy on how they use SLJ and potentially others.  Hopefully all come out with some form of dignity and fortitude, the clips are way too short to show that.  I do like the humor.  And btw, if some of us hate it and condemn it from the start, BFD.  Who cares? We need a judge and jury of our peers.  We need to see the final product.  I don't feel adversarial towards Bag or anyone else who feels it will be mediocre. I will let it tell its own story - right or wrong.
> 
> and btw, love Skars not only in the tux but a jacket/scarf for promo activities. He's in the gaaaaaame..



I'm guessing you meant me. So I will respond (in defense).

I wasn't defending a point of view, until Bag's jump on my comment. And as BC pointed out, it wasn't so much Bag's opinion, but the manner in which she delivered it. And even then I just pointed out why Bag was mistaken about the plot.

My prior posts were also explaining the movie (not a point of view) since there is considerable confusion about its plot, not just within this thread, but also throughout the internet. So I wrote with that larger audience in mind. And it looked like there was an interesting dialog going on within the thread about the movie.

I don't give a crap if Bag or anyone else likes the idea of the movie or not. I've passed by her comments in the past. I don't disagree with the idea that there are too many remakes and HW lacks originality. Maybe they should have made something more original. Maybe there are not enough in depth examinations of serious topics. 

But getting beyond that, the movie exists and will succeed or fail based on its entertainment value, which is why it was made. And personally, I see no point in disliking it based on wishing it were something it is not.

But I do hope that some people will be more receptive to the idea of the movie if they are better informed about the plot. There is a possible knee-jerk reaction to Tarzan and potential cheesiness. Maybe we can help people past that.

ETA I hurt my knee the other day, so I've have more time on my hands for posting. I'll try to occupy my time some other way.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the after party for the *European Film Awards* (December 12, 2015, Berlin).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all the super nice tux pics. Great way to start a morning.


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes *Sussan*, an excellent way to start the morning  (I haven't gone to sleep yet, lol), and tku *Santress* for even more hqs  I'm still not sure about the colour, but hey, Askars looks so good he could be wearing salmon pink for all I care 














adrichi

Eta: @*audiogirl*, I've just read your eta, pls don't stop posting, as they are just your views and as valid as anyone else's  I also hope your knee soon gets better &#9829;x


----------



## audiogirl

Yay gifs!


----------



## a_sussan

Here are a link to last night red carpet. Alex and some Fares 04.53 to 05.35. Enjoy! 

http://www.europeanfilmawards.eu/


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the photos and gifs and the link! 
Nice to see Alex in a tux. 
I smiled when he presented the award to Christoph Waltz.

I really liked the filmtrailer for Tarzan and I think it did a good job creating buzz for
the upcoming release of the film, people seems suprised that it didn´t look cheesy
as expected (I watched some of the reactionvideos). 
It has already over 8 million views on YouTube. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that it continues to look this good for Tarzan.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hi ladies,
I was at the after party of the EFA at the Sofitel lounge ast night and I met him, he was very nice and smiley.


----------



## audiogirl

That's great.


----------



## RedTopsy

The music used in the Tarzan trailer seems to be Axios by Nathan Lanier, from the Halo: Forward Unto Dawn soundtrack.

(_I love the music in the trailer, it is perfect)_


----------



## a_sussan

Babydoll Chanel, lucky you!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Red, Sus & Zola! That is great to hear, Chanel. 

More photos of Alex, Christoph Waltz & Fares Fares at the *European Film Awards* and after party (December 12, 2015, Berlin).

Source: *PurePeople.com *

http://www.purepeople.com/article/c...ommet-lors-des-european-film-awards_a169544/1


----------



## Santress

Source: *PurePeople.com *

http://www.purepeople.com/article/c...ommet-lors-des-european-film-awards_a169544/1


----------



## Santress

Fun with these great guys yesterday: Alex, Jesper and Fares. 

-*jangoransson* instagram

Needless to say the # efa 2015 #after party was good fun."

-*kitavanslooten* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was at the after party of the EFA at the Sofitel lounge ast night and I met him, he was very nice and smiley.



Nice, Babydoll Chanel!


----------



## Santress

More/HQ from the European Film Awards and after party (December 12, 2015, Berlin).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

&#10003;

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

&#10003;&#10003;

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

&#10003;&#10003;&#10003;

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

&#10003;&#10003;&#10003;&#10003;

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Here are a link to last night red carpet. Alex and some Fares 04.53 to 05.35. Enjoy!
> http://www.europeanfilmawards.eu/



Tku for the link  You didn't warn me about that commentary, lol, that was embarrassing! I shouldn't think WB were too pleased, Tarzan wasn't even mentioned 




Santress said:


> &#10003;&#10003;&#10003;&#10003;
> Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr



Tku so much for taking the time to post more photos, and the hqs 



























> http://adrichi.tumblr.com/post/135140982385
> Alexander Skarsgård
> Video Thanks &#10085; http://hsm7.tumblr.com/post/135084142375


----------



## Zola24

More bts Skarzan gifs, (reasons!)  We will not survive this movie! 






















henricavyll

Alex really did put an immense amount of physical work into this role, he better, at the very least, get a Men's Fitness cover and in depth i'view next year!


----------



## jooa

... so Alex is number 1 on imdb


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Woot!!!! This is his first time there, right?


----------



## Kitkath70

That's awesome!  Margot is #2 and the movie is #5.  I'd say it's caught people's attention and PR is just starting


----------



## Santress

That is great news! Thanks, Zola & Jooa.

From twitter today (December 14, 2015) and shared on instagram on June 26th, a fan photo of Alex at the *Glastonbury Festival* (June 26, 2015):

My heart just skipped a beat or three... ERIC &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

-*vegan_bob* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/4Z56CzqcIl/

@Reena_Rai I saw him at glasto and had to ask for a picture &#128514;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571; I share you love for him!! 

-*vegan_bob* twitter

https://twitter.com/vegan_bob/status/676369400799305728


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> That's awesome!  Margot is #2 and the movie is #5.  I'd say it's caught people's attention and PR is just starting



I'm pleasantly surprised by this. Basically all WB did was release a couple of abtastic stills, with accompanying article, a poster and a trailer. And set up some social media sites. This movie wasn't really on people's radar.
Of course the important thing is for Tarzan to be getting attention, and positive attention, 6 months from now.

ETA: Sadly, now that WB has started promotion, the trolls have returned in force to the Tarzan IMDB message boards.


----------



## Hannaheart

Love that smile of his!


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> ... so Alex is number 1 on imdb



Yay!  So pleased, at last!  




Santress said:


> From twitter today (December 14, 2015) and shared on instagram on June 26th, a fan photo of Alex at the Glastonbury Festival (June 26, 2015):



Tku for the Glasto fan photo, always my fave


----------



## Zola24

Alex really is so endearing and adorable  although Christoph seems to be running him a close 2nd!  


















> shomangaka:
> 
> Alex was about to call Peter Keglevic so Christoph could receive his honorary award EUROPEAN ACHIEVEMENT IN WORLD CINEMA (and a microphone) but CW had other ideas [X]






And as I can't post this clip correctly, here's link to the op http://christophfanalways.tumblr.com/post/135199027782


----------



## Santress

Thank, Zola.

Great Throwback Thursday photo of Alex from 2003 shared on instagram today (December 17, 2015):

When; Gothenburg City Theatre. Now; Tarzan! Alexander Skarsgård, 2003. 

Photo: Måns @ langhjelm_superwide  

#tbt #Hasselblad #GParkivbild #goteborgsposten #alexander skarsgard #tarzan.

-*langhjelm_superwide* instagram


----------



## RedTopsy

Nice throwback photo.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thank, Zola.
> 
> Great Throwback Thursday photo of Alex from 2003 shared on instagram today (December 17, 2015):
> 
> &#8220;When; Gothenburg City Theatre. Now; Tarzan! Alexander Skarsgård, 2003.
> 
> Photo: Måns @ langhjelm_superwide
> 
> #tbt #Hasselblad #GParkivbild #goteborgsposten #alexander skarsgard #tarzan.&#8221;
> 
> -*langhjelm_superwide* instagram



Oh that's great! Love the Mets headband. 

And WOE will be showing at BFF:

Three films from United Kingdom display sophisticated genre leanings:  John Michael McDonagh will be back in Berlin with a biting  cops-on-the-loose satire set in New Mexico: _War on Everyone_ starring Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña, Theo James and Tessa Thompson. With his Irish-British co-productions, _The Guard_ and _Calvary_, McDonagh already had two big hits in the _Panorama_ in 2011 and 2013. 

https://www.berlinale.de/en/presse/pressemitteilungen/panorama/pan-presse-detail_29908.html

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...d-more-added-to-berlin-film-festival-20151217


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thank, Zola.
> 
> Great Throwback Thursday photo of Alex from 2003 shared on instagram today (December 17, 2015):
> 
> When; Gothenburg City Theatre. Now; Tarzan! Alexander Skarsgård, 2003.
> 
> Photo: Måns @ langhjelm_superwide
> 
> #tbt #Hasselblad #GParkivbild #goteborgsposten #alexander skarsgard #tarzan.
> 
> -*langhjelm_superwide* instagram



Tku for the tbt photo. I love it 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh that's great! Love the Mets headband.
> 
> And WOE will be showing at BFF:
> 
> Three films from United Kingdom display sophisticated genre leanings:  John Michael McDonagh will be back in Berlin with a biting  cops-on-the-loose satire set in New Mexico: _War on Everyone_ starring Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña, Theo James and Tessa Thompson. With his Irish-British co-productions, _The Guard_ and _Calvary_, McDonagh already had two big hits in the _Panorama_ in 2011 and 2013.
> 
> https://www.berlinale.de/en/presse/pressemitteilungen/panorama/pan-presse-detail_29908.html
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...d-more-added-to-berlin-film-festival-20151217



Tku Buckeye, that is good news  Surely Alex will be at the Berlinale in Feb  Here's hoping anyway


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the tbt photo. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku Buckeye, that is good news  Surely Alex will be at the Berlinale in Feb  Here's hoping anyway



I'm presuming he'll be there. Even if he's in preproduction for Mute, it's being filmed in Berlin.
I think only a general start of March has been mentioned for Mute. For whatever reason I'm presuming/hoping that it's early March. Maybe because Paul Rudd, Duncan Jones and Alex all have big movies to help promote come spring/summer and those studios would probably like them to be done with Mute, or mostly done, by the end of April so they can focus on promotion. 
Or not.


----------



## Zola24

^ Haha yes *Buckeye*, I'm pretty confident about the Berlinale too  All the pieces are in place, so surely this time we must be right :giggles:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Fan photo shared by a flight attendant in Manhattan Beach, California today (December 18, 2015).
FYI:  This is from a "couple of months ago" per the nice lady who shared it.

&#8220;Happy Holidays from Bae (Alexander Skarsgard) and I 

#Happy Holidays #Alexander Skarsgård #Crew life #Fligh tAttendant #South Bay #LA #Manhattan Beach #Bae #Hes Such A Babe #True Blood.&#8221;

-*michellesonawalkabout* instagram


----------



## Santress

New fan photo of Alex shared on instagram today (December 19, 2015):

Lucky me, no make up looked like a mess going to Whole Foods and I got to meet #Alexander Skarsgard.  He was a total sweetheart and can't forget super hot!! And took a selfie with me.

-*vixenbliss* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for all the greatest news, vídeos, gifs, ... !!!!!!
Santress, I can't see your  updates. Do you know what's the reason? I have to go to the source. I prefer your work. You are one of the one. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
Zola your gifs, my God...&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> New fan photo of Alex shared on instagram today (December 19, 2015):



Tku for the fan photos  Always my fave 




Henares said:


> Thank you very much for all the greatest news, vídeos, gifs, ... !!!!!!
> Santress, I can't see your  updates. Do you know what's the reason? I have to go to the source. I prefer your work. You are one of the one. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> Zola your gifs, my God...&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Hola Henares, tku, and I in turn thank the wonderful gif makers 
For me, once I'm signed in, I can see all Santress' updates :wondering



















> skarsjoy:
> 
> Ace Ruele uploaded a photo of himself with Alexander Skarsgård last week on Instagram in this post: https://www.instagram.com/p/_H6RU5B2hq/
> 
> aceruele On and off set with tarzan himself.
> Sorry I&#8217;ve been quite guys I&#8217;ve been acting a whole lot.
> This is me in legend of Tarzan out next year. I play 3 gorillas and all the lions.
> Link in bio.
> 
> #actor #Blackactor #motioncapture #warnerbros #warnerbrosstudios #warnerbrothers #movie #cinema #summer2016 #action #motioncapture #londonactor #Aceruele #film #lions #gorilla #tarzan #legendoftarzan #model #rolemodel
> 
> Thanks to Ace for sharing (looks very cool!) and to BeerWolf for the find!



Eta: Jic, those 'arrows' won't play as originally posted as photo images


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pics Zola.
Though since that's been on his IG for a week and just now got noticed I'd say the fandom is slacking off in finding these things! 

I do like seeing the gorilla/ape mocap costume.


----------



## Zola24

^ I really liked seeing the mocap costume too  Ace must be extremely fit to scamper around effectively  
And yes the AS fandom is definitely slacking, perhaps our attention was focused elsewhere 
























> skarsjoy:
> 
> Youll be seeing a lot of this, Alexander Skarsgård signing autographs, in 2016. Hes currently #1in IMDbs StarMeter* and soon to be co-starring in War On Everyone (premiering at Berlinale in February) and starring as Tarzan in The Legend of Tarzan, out July 1. You can also catch him as Monroe in The Diary of a Teenage Girl which will be out on DVD/Blu-ray in the US on January 19.
> 
> *(week of December 1420, 2015)
> 
> Source: my screen caps from European Film Awardss Making Of video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp9ceWpfP3c


----------



## a_sussan

Feel the joy and Christmas coming.. fala la la la la laaa... :santawave:











source:  http://alexanderskarsgardisbeautiful.tumblr.com/post/106167842610
http://lovesmesomeskarsgard.tumblr.com/post/105421352192


----------



## a_sussan

All the joy is hot and yummie.. falla la la lala laaa...  :snowballs:









source:  http://skarsloverdownunder.tumblr.c...to-all-those-who-follow-me-and-put-up-with-my
http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/105679848336/pucker-up-mister


----------



## a_sussan

Santa Skarsgård is a dreeeamm... fallalala...la la la laaaa... :xtree:









source:  http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...int-nick-to-eric-northman-shes-been-pestering
http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/106036185430/bestchristmasever


----------



## a_sussan

Merry Christmas everyone and thank you gals for another year.. 





source:  http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...adianbeaversloveaskars-reblogging-cus-naughty


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.


> Though since that's been on his IG for a week and just now got noticed I'd say the fandom is slacking off in finding these things!
> 
> I do like seeing the gorilla/ape mocap costume.


To be fair, we did get heavily Skars-slammed with Tarzan content.  Wading through that was quite a mess.  I saw the pic on the 13th and was going to include it in something I'm still working on.  Since it's out, let's enjoy the full length shot with slippers.


With tarzan himself off set & on set
Checkout the trailer for tarzan https://youtu.be/Aj7ty6sViiU 
#actor #tarzan #cinema 

10 Dec 2015

https://twitter.com/AceRuele/status/675027975683883008

I don't recall seeing these ones outside of this FB page before but I don't belong to the Margot sites.

New old Margot set pics from filming Tarzan:

Posted on August 5, 2014:

"Sharing a sweet moment with Margot Robbie! Wonderful lady and yes I know I'm so lucky lol."


https://www.facebook.com/MarcusGJoh....1450688293./1454102331525601/?type=3&theater

Posted on August 8, 2014:


https://www.facebook.com/MarcusGJoh....1450688293./1455081911427643/?type=3&theater

+


Tarzan & Jane together (my crop/splice of the above)


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> With tarzan himself off set & on set



Tku for the additional photos 




a_sussan said:


> All the joy is hot and yummie.. falla la la lala laaa...  :snowballs:



Someone has got the Christmas spirit  Tku so much for the very yummie photos  Suddenly it's got a lot hotter around here! 
*Merry Christmas/25 December Everyone* 








> skarsloverdownunder:
> 
> OK line up behind me. Hope you have a book I might be a while.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Zola


----------



## audiogirl

That pic with the red shorts looks like a manip with his head stuck on someone else's body. His head is too big and at an odd angle, and that guy's pecs are verging on C-cup moobs. The idea of the pic is fun, but I wish they had used Alex's body.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going away on vacay for Christmas and New Years but just wanted to drop in and wish everyone, regular posters and lurkers alike - a very Merry Christmas and best wishes to all of you and your loved ones, and for all of us and this crazy, mixed up world - a Peaceful 2016.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Zola24

Great wishes Free, have a fabulous time 
More Christmas wishes  









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.to the tune of jingle bells.
> 
> swinging through the trees
> on a handy vine
> it&#8217;s our favorite swede
> and damn but he looks fine
> (oh! my! gawd!)
> jumping off a cliff
> or fighting with an ape
> i can&#8217;t wait till next july cus
> this flick looks frickin great
> oh! Jungle-Skars, Jungle-Skars
> jungle all the way
> i&#8217;ve watched that gosh darn trailer
> at least three times just today, hey!
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, The Legend of Tarzan, ...this tune's almost a catchy as 'deck the hall with swedish meatballs'.


----------



## mik1986

I hope everyone has a Wonderful and Merry Christmas!!! Hugs to everyone!!!:xtree:


----------



## RedTopsy

Christmas Eve is near. 
I wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!  :xtree:  :santawave:


----------



## Henares

Merry Christmas for all of you! You are fantastic!:xtree:


----------



## AB Negative

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.  Hi, MIK.


----------



## a_sussan

Merry Christmas to all!

Hiya Mip


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhh! Sorry, Merry Christmas to all!!! &#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;&#128536;


----------



## OHVamp

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays... and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I hope that everyone is enjoying their holidays.


----------



## Santress

*Hope everyone is having a great holiday!

Fan pic of Alex in Stockholm (December 26, 2015):

Met with Alexander Skarsgard during bandy #bajen #hammarby (note:hannesfurumo screamed like a girl when he saw "Skarre" and did not want to take picture. He took the picture.)

-*marcelito_90* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Santress!!!! 
I cannot see your post, but I saw trough the source. 
I'm glad he was with his family and friends! 
His eyes look more relaxed. And Alexa, where is she?


----------



## Santress

^yw, H!

Another fan photo of  Alex at the Hammarby bandy (x) game in Sweden yesterday (December 26, 2015):

The wife thought it was fun with the kids yesterday!
Wondering if Skarsgård was equally pleased.

-*malmen77* twitter 

https://twitter.com/malmen77/status/681101228017856516


----------



## mary12345

Henares said:


> Thank you very much Santress!!!!
> I cannot see your post, but I saw trough the source.
> I'm glad he was with his family and friends!
> His eyes look more relaxed. And Alexa, where is she?


 
Santress is amazing how she finds all these pics!! Alexa has not been spotted with him for a while?? it's possible they are not together anymore?


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress and happy holidays!


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress!!!!
This is a gift from some friends of mine. They visited Stockholm in August. I love it






Maybe, Alexa was with her family...


----------



## Henares

Sorry, it´s enorme... I don´t know how make the pic smaller or   eliminate it


----------



## Kitkath70

According to Alexa's Instagram, she spent Christmas with her family.  I don't think Alex and Alexa have seen much of each other since her birthday weekend.  He went from there to Mexico and then to L,A.
She stayed in England for awhile before heading back to NYC where she was working on another installment of her Vogue video series. They've both been in NYC the past few weeks, but no sightings together.  We'll see if they spend New Years together.  This coming year is going to get rough on Alex and any kind of relationship.  After filming Mute, he'll probably go right into Tarzan promotion.  He'll be flying all over the world I'm sure.  I personally would be tired of always having so many friends around on every trip.  Her posse is even bigger than his and they are always there.  She even took her friend Tenneessee with her to Savannah.   At some point a couple needs some alone time.   I'm sure they're probably still together though


----------



## jooa

Alexa was seen with Alex at a Dasha Zhukova and Derek Blasberg&#8217;s holiday party and even Page Six wrote about it http://pagesix.com/2015/12/16/mariah-carey-sparkles-at-a-list-holiday-party/:


> Alexander Skarsgård cuddled with girlfriend Alexa Chung near pregnant Anne Hathaway.


They were also spotted by 'twitter' a couple of times.
ETA. ... and Tenneessee was with Alexa in Savannah but not this time with Alex. It was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kitkath70

Thanks Jooa.  I haven't been paying much attention to any tweets about Alex lately.


----------



## mary12345

You have to hand it to Alex he is pretty good at keeping a low profile with his relationship with a media savvy girl like her!!


----------



## merita

It must be hard to keep a relationship going with the amount of travel they both do.  Good to see him in Stockholm.


----------



## mik1986

AB Negative said:


> Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.  *Hi, MIK*.



Hi AB Negative


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hi Mik, Hey AB, Hi All, this is about the 20th time I've tried to post because the wi-fi at this vacay place is sort of meh.

Speaking of vacay and meh,  just caught up on goss etc. 
Any sign of Askars? Alexa and crew are in Miami. And while I get that Alexa uses IG and Twitter to promote her brand ie herself, these latest from her and her mob are more like what 18yr olds do here on "schoolies week". 

She looks off her face to be honest. And a bit of a nob.

Anyhow, wifi will probably crap out so I best sign off with a Happy New Year's all and stay safe.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Speaking of vacay and meh,  just caught up on goss etc.
> Any sign of Askars? Alexa and crew are in Miami. And while I get that Alexa uses IG and Twitter to promote her brand ie herself*, these latest from her and her mob are more like what 18yr olds do here on "schoolies week". *
> *She looks off her face to be honest. And a bit of a nob.*




^Whoa, that was mean and very mid-schoolish to me. I just looked the word "nob" up in Urban Dictionary. Seems that the "acting for your age" clausule applies only to Alex and her gf's, b/c tbh I've seen tb/alex fans in their 50's and 60's behaving like high school mean girls. Poor Alexa (and Kate Bosworth) been bullied that way by trubies and Alex "fans". I wonder if Alex knows...

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year everyone :xtree:






http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Call it what you wish Glam, Alexa is neither here nor there to me, and her general media persona is alright and she interviews well but she's what 32 or 33? I think at 18 to your early 20's getting drunk and putting it on social media might seem like a laugh. But at her age, its a bit well...sad really.

I highly doubt Alex gives forums like this a millisecond of thought in his day.

PS: nob in Australia is another word for fool, which is what I meant.


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> ^Whoa, that was mean and very mid-schoolish to me. I just looked the word "nob" up in Urban Dictionary. Seems that the "acting for your age" clausule applies only to Alex and her gf's, b/c tbh I've seen tb/alex fans in their 50's and 60's behaving like high school mean girls. Poor Alexa (and Kate Bosworth) been bullied that way by trubies and Alex "fans". I wonder if Alex knows...
> 
> Happy Holidays and Happy New Year everyone :xtree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com


I see no evidence of Alexa being bullied here.  I tend to agree, the social media stuff is a little cringeworthy.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Call it what you wish Glam, Alexa is neither here nor there to me, and her general media persona is alright and she interviews well but *she's what 32 or 33? I think at 18 to your early 20's getting drunk and putting it on social media* might seem like a laugh. But at her age, its a bit well...sad really.



^I've to agree if it's true but I haven't seen any pictures of her behaving badly, being drunk or not even a hint of white powder on her clothes but maybe I haven't digged deep enough  According Wikipedia she turned 32 last month.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I highly doubt Alex gives forums like this a millisecond of thought in his day.



^You probably right on this but actually I didn't mean that Alex reads these gossip forums himself, b/c if he read, he maybe wouldn't be that nice to his fans. I was just wondering if some of his peeps have ever told him about the nastiness what's going on in his fandom, in true blood fandom or even in Joel Kinnaman fandom and does Joel know that his fans spew Alex hate all over the internet? 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> PS: nob in Australia is another word for fool, which is what I meant.



Well, thanks for claryfying but I don't see much difference. Calling names pretty much equals bullying to me and as a mother I'm strictly against bullying of any kind.  Seems that there's a very thin line between gossiping and bullying in this fandom and that's sad IMHO.


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> I see no evidence of Alexa being bullied here.  I tend to agree, the social media stuff is a little cringeworthy.


 
Well, people see things differently but I have to admit this forum is much nicer than some other gossip or "fan" forums I've seen lately .

Yes indeed, grown women in their 50's and 60's harrassing women half their ages (Alexa and KB) really is cringeworthy. I'm sure you meant that


----------



## Hereforthetea

Hi. This is my first post in here. 
Have to disagree with Glamazon. I think as a 35 year old British female myself that Alexa and her friends do act in a very crass and embarrassing way on social media. I choose not to look at it - but then I am not the target audience as I am not a 15 year old.
 It is a shame that this is what young girls have as a role model - together with the Kardashians and Rita Ora. Especially as she is so thinspirational and always has a ciggy and a drink in photos. I would not like my teenage daughters to be looking up to that - sorry I just wouldn't. 
This is a gossip site not a Sunday school so I am free to have my opinion if I want to and it is not bullying- it's an opinion.  I'm fine with whoever Alex dates. He's an adult. 
I'm not going to pretend to like Alexa though. I didn't like her last year or the year before that either


----------



## GlamazonD

Hereforthetea said:


> Hi. This is my first post in here.



Hi and welcome on the board. I'm glad if my post made your react and pop in to the thread  



Hereforthetea said:


> Have to disagree with Glamazon. I think as a 35 year old British female myself that Alexa and her friends do act in a very crass and embarrassing way on social media. I choose not to look at it - but then I am not the target audience as I am not a 15 year old.
> It is a shame that this is what young girls have as a role model - together with the Kardashians and Rita Ora. Especially as she is so thinspirational and always has a ciggy and a drink in photos. I would not like my teenage daughters to be looking up to that - sorry I just wouldn't.



You are of course entitled to your opinion but I'd really like to see those "crass and embarrassing" pictures first to make my final judgement. So far I haven't seen anything that aggravating. Also I wouldn't give that "role model" thing so easily away from parents to celebreties. The greatest responsility is on parents but if you fail, it's easy to blame celebs, school and community, it's never your own fault.



Hereforthetea said:


> This is a gossip site not a Sunday school so I am free to have my opinion if I want to and it is not bullying- it's an opinion.  I'm fine with whoever Alex dates. He's an adult.
> I'm not going to pretend to like Alexa though. I didn't like her last year or the year before that either



Thank you for telling me this is a gossip page (as I didn't know after all these years in Alex fandom). My angel emoticon was just a joke, I'm not a religious person  Honestly I don't even understand why you brought that up? I was just saying MY opinion, like you or anyone else here in this thread.


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> Well, people see things differently but I have to admit this forum is much nicer than some other gossip or "fan" forums I've seen lately .
> 
> Yes indeed, grown women in their 50's and 60's harrassing women half their ages (Alexa and KB) really is cringeworthy. I'm sure you meant that




No, actually that is not what I meant.  I am not an expert on all the fandoms, as you seem to be.  Again, I don't see anyone here harassing Alexa.  


As for KB, we would need to go back in the archives for that one. No one, except you, seems to really mention her much at all anymore.


Happy New Year!


----------



## Hereforthetea

No need to quote me and dissect my post @Glamazon. Apart from disagreeing with you generally - None of it was personally addressed to you. 
Happy holidays everybody. 
I'm really really really really looking forward to Skarzan


----------



## GlamazonD

Hereforthetea said:


> No need to quote me and *dissect* my post @Glamazon. Apart from disagreeing with you generally - None of it was personally addressed to you.
> Happy holidays everybody.
> I'm really really really really looking forward to Skarzan



Sry I don't understand what you mean at all. I was using a quote feature to comment your post to make it easier to read, it's what it is made for. What happened to your "this is a gossip board not a Sunday school attitude? I thought besides being the gossip board this is a discussion thread as well. I wasn't offended by your post but you mentioned me so I thought I've to explain myself. Hardly anyone here agrees with me or support me but I don't complain. It's a nature of discussion boards


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> No, actually that is not what I meant.  I am not an expert on all the fandoms, as you seem to be.  Again, I don't see anyone here harassing Alexa.



No need to be rude. I'm not an expert of all the fandoms more than you seem to be an expert of Alexa's and her friends' social accounts. I just like to make random comparisons between fandoms. To me it's more interesting than knowing Alex's whereabouts 24/7 or stalking her gf's social media. And sorry for being incoherent in my latest post. Free brought Alexa's IG and twitter in to the conversation so I was referring to them, not to this thread.




merita said:


> As for KB, we would need to go back in the archives for that one. No one, except you, seems to really mention her much at all anymore.



To me KB is always relevant when speaking about bullying and fandoms behaving badly.


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> No need to be rude. I'm not an expert of all the fandoms more than you seem to be an expert of Alexa's and her friends' social accounts. I just like to make random comparisons between fandoms. To me it's more interesting than knowing Alex's whereabouts 24/7 or stalking her gf's social media. And sorry for being incoherent in my latest post. Free brought Alexa's IG and twitter in to the conversation so I was referring to them, not to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me KB is always relevant when speaking about bullying and fandoms behaving badly.


It is really amusing that you find me rude. Anyhow, I am not expert on Alexa and her friends.  But yes, I do look at IG and Twitter.  


But you mention the other fandoms all the time. And again, KB has not been bullied here in recent history.  Give or take a few years....so I do not get your use of this as a platform to protect her.


----------



## mik1986

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Hi Mik, *Hey AB, Hi All, this is about the 20th time I've tried to post because the wi-fi at this vacay place is sort of meh.
> 
> Speaking of vacay and meh,  just caught up on goss etc.
> Any sign of Askars? Alexa and crew are in Miami. And while I get that Alexa uses IG and Twitter to promote her brand ie herself, these latest from her and her mob are more like what 18yr olds do here on "schoolies week".
> 
> She looks off her face to be honest. And a bit of a nob.
> 
> Anyhow, wifi will probably crap out so I best sign off with a Happy New Year's all and stay safe.




Hi FreeSpirit


----------



## mik1986

Here's wishing everyone a Happy New Year!!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy New Year and may 2016 be a great year for everyone!  artyhat:


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Call it what you wish Glam, Alexa is neither here nor there to me, and her general media persona is alright and she interviews well but she's what 32 or 33? I think at 18 to your early 20's getting drunk and putting it on social media might seem like a laugh. But at her age, its a bit well...sad really.
> 
> I highly doubt Alex gives forums like this a millisecond of thought in his day.
> 
> PS: nob in Australia is another word for fool, which is what I meant.


 
Agree not very likely he does check out these forums he has stated in interviews he never looks at himself online and agree Pixie Geldof posted a snapchat video and you are right kinda sad really


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> It is really amusing that you find me rude. Anyhow, I am not expert on Alexa and her friends.  But yes, I do look at IG and Twitter.



Oh great, though I don't find rudeness amusing at all. Comes very close to bullying in my books. But yeah, this is very telling  And if you're not an expert on Alexa and her friends I'm not an expert of all the fandoms as you so nicely put it. Agreed? 



merita said:


> But you mention the other fandoms all the time. And again, KB has not been bullied here in recent history.  Give or take a few years....so I do not get your use of this as a platform to protect her.



Yeah, maybe so but that's because bullying and spreading the hate is quite topical right now and every time Alex is attached to a lady friend, don't you think?  For an inquiring mind it's interesting to know where it's coming from


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> Oh great, though I don't find rudeness amusing at all. Comes very close to bullying in my books. But yeah, this is very telling  And if you're not an expert on Alexa and her friends I'm not an expert of all the fandoms as you so nicely put it. Agreed?
> 
> I am not a bully.  It was amusing because you are quite rude to people.  You make nasty comments and then add a smiley face.  Passive Aggressive aka nasty nice.
> 
> 
> Not agreed..at all.  Because I don't harp on the subject of Alexa.
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe so but that's because bullying and spreading the hate is quite topical right now and every time Alex is attached to a lady friend, don't you think?  For an inquiring mind it's interesting to know where it's coming from




It is only interesting to you or so it seems.  And again, I don't see any evidence of bullying recently on this board.


----------



## RedTopsy

Ouch, maybe the last Alex/Alexa bullying for 2015, next year will be worse I think with
all the film promotion. :wondering
_(Yes, I do think it´s bullying going on)_
I must confess I still don´t get the girlfriend-hate in the fandom and I don´t understand the 
big difference between Alexa and other celebs. Her friends have no connection to Alex, except for being friends of his girlfriend, 
it´s not like Alex is posting videos.
I admit I don´t follow their social media accounts, have no interest in them, but
I looked at Alexas social media accounts and I can´t find anything strange or provocative in them at all, they are rather mainstream cute. 
Her partying and smoking is no different from other celebs, many of Alex friends are
smokers on and off, ex Joel K, Fares, Bill S......no one cares about them (or their gf:s)
smoking/drinking/partying......
I guess Alex will always have these bullies following him and his gf:s. Sadly this has been 
going on since I started following him in the fandom and that is some years back. 
but you just have to find places on the net were the haters don´t post.  



*OT: Happy New Year!

*
 artyhat:


----------



## GlamazonD

merita said:


> It is only interesting to you or so it seems.  And again, I don't see any evidence of bullying recently on this board.



I haven't claimed that there's much bullying going on this board just now but your current acts come very close to it, sorry. Again, I was referring to Alexa's social media, not to tpf. But if you insist I can say this thread is not always nice to us Alex fans but I accept that b/c I just heard this is a gossip forum and as long as I can speak out my mind in the same manner than others it's all good. I'd like to add an emoticon here but obviously someone could be offended by that so I leave it.



merita said:


> I'm not a bully. It was amusing because you are quite rude to people. You make nasty comments and then add a smiley face. *Passive Aggressive aka nasty nice.*



Wow, and you are saying this to me, really and you are coming up for smelling of all roses? Sry to break this to you but you (and some others here) come across very rude and self righteous to me. You are always attacking me. Only because I don't share your KB hate and Alexa resentment? You never protest any other "off topics" brought to the thread but KB seems to be a red flag to you, and on this thread in general, why is that? 



merita said:


> Not agreed..at all. Because I don't harp on the subject of Alexa.



Fine with me. But if you follow her and her friends' in social media it makes you an Alexa expert compared to me and in the same sense you claiming me being"an expert of all fandoms". Sry but I'm still finding that a pretty rude comment but I try to get over it.


----------



## merita

GlamazonD said:


> I haven't claimed that there's much bullying going on this board just now but your current acts come very close to it, sorry. Again, I was referring to Alexa's social media, not to tpf. But if you insist I can say this thread is not always nice to us Alex fans but I accept that b/c I just heard this is a gossip forum and as long as I can speak out my mind in the same manner than others it's all good. I'd like to add an emoticon here but obviously someone could be offended by that so I leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, and you are saying this to me, really and you are coming up for smelling of all roses? Sry to break this to you but you (and some others here) come across very rude and self righteous to me. You are always attacking me. Only because I don't share your KB hate and Alexa resentment? You never protest any other "off topics" brought to the thread but KB seems to be a red flag to you, and on this thread in general, why is that?
> 
> Disagree on all points.  I do not hate or resent KB or Alexa.  I am pretty much neutral.  I like some things and dislike other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me. But if you follow her and her friends' in social media it makes you an Alexa expert compared to me and in the same sense you claiming me being"an expert of all fandoms". Sry but I'm still finding that a pretty rude comment but I try to get over it.




I don't follow them.  I glance from time to time.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy New Years to all the fine contributors of the Skars thread - old and new! Hope 2016 is brimming with good things!  A suggestion - there is an ignore feature you can activate if a poster (or posters) are not your cup of tea or you feel like they keep dragging their own agenda on the thread.  I've only used it twice in the many years I've been on here, but it can save you a lot of posts you won't want to read.  

Cheers!


----------



## a_sussan

cheers..


----------



## audiogirl

It's around 5 years since he broke up with KB. She is past history, a closed chapter. Many people who didn't engage in anything that could ever be remotely described as bullying or hate, didn't like her (myself included). And for those who did like her, Alex is past history, since she's been with Polish for close to 5 years and married for the last few of those years.

But I also don't think that smoking makes Alexa a bad influence. There are numerous smokers prominent in pop culture. It's up to parents to mentor their kids about smoking. My mother smoked like a chimney, but my father made sure I understood why it was bad.

She is very thin, but she is also of Asian heritage and comes by it naturally. And of course, the modeling industry has unrealistic standards, as does ballet, as does HW. Again it's up to parents to mentor their children about healthy weight.

Alexa may appeal to teens who are interested in fashion, but she is always the first to deny any claim to being a role model. It comes up frequently in her interviews. Mostly she just tries to keep herself front and center in social media for any age interested in fashion. 

I saw that Pixie Geldof vid. It was dumb, but not evil. I personally, don't see the point of documenting that kind of goofing around. After the fact, it's usually an unattractive event, as this one is. Alex can be quite goofy. He might find silly spontaneity appealing.

In some ways she is a fascinating positive example of determined entrepreneurship, by keeping herself relevant and popular in a fickle industry.

Mostly, I'm judging her based on whether Alex seems happy or not. I have zero interest in fashion, so I can't get interested in or understand her on that basis. She comes across as intelligent, self-deprecating, and charning in interviews. But I also don't find her friends particularly appealing.


----------



## Zola24

@*Henares*, I loved your Hammarby pennant, (that's not the word but it's the best I can come up with right now, lol), thank you for posting it 

Waves to *Everyone*  I hope you all had very happy Christmas celebrations, and as we're nearly there, I wish you a very enjoyable New Year's Eve, and 2016 too  

I lv this! Here's to Skarzan and Iceman 














my-edits-have-no-remorse


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Zola. 
I love your post!!!!:lolots:
Happy new year to all of you! I wish you were always happy!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Last post for 2015:

I think what I'm seeing is a disparity between how Alexa interviews and what she puts on her and her friends SM.

I came across some stuff because I was nosing to see where NinjaSkars might show up for New Year's. 

Some of the posts were puzzling, a reference to groupies ie the infamous PlasterCaster girls, and she frequently posts photos of and references "it" girls ie Lauren Hutton, Patti Smith, Jean Shrimpton. It seems she's trying to tie herself to those women. But those women were part of a zietgeist at the time, the centre of it, the face of it. You can't force that, and its coming off (to me) a bit forced at the moment.

She's a fashion darling, no doubt and like I said interviews well. But she's more like the mother of one of her friends, Paula Yates, at the moment than the women she may aspire to be like.

Now...Alex...Miami, Sweden or off on another adventure?


----------



## audiogirl

I picked up on those famous women too. And I also wondered if she was trying to tie herself to them. Or worse that she considered herself on a par with them. If she is that pretentious or full of herself, Alex will tire of her. I truly don't know enough about her to judge her right now.

I also saw the newspaper headline from the Christopher Reeve Superman movie: "I spent the night with Superman" and I wondered if that was a hint.

I doubt he's in Miami with her.


----------



## Kitkath70

I saw all those instagram posts too and thought they were strange.  She seems to think of herself as a Bianca Jagger, hence why she posts photos of her.  More than a groupie but an actual music insider. The "first" of a lead singer.  The Superman thing was strange. Her current man is along those lines. I don't know.  I'm kind of over her and her friends.  At first that life style seems like it would be fun and adventurous.  Now it seems frivolous and shallow and boring.   Alex has a lot of friends, but somehow they seem different. I can't explain it.  It just has a different vibe.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I come back from work, see we've added a couple of pages and think 'new Alex pics!'. Alas, it seems we've been

So of course, I'll help (I should just put this in a word document and paste when needed).
Once again, this isn't a fan fan forum, and once again even it were, it doesn't mean that we all have to like everything about Alex, whether it be his friends, girlfriends, movie roles, dress style, etc. There'll always be differences of opinion, and I think usually disagreements are handled pretty well.
However, for the most part I don't think the regulars on this forum, even when criticizing any of these things, are anywhere near bullying, whether it be of Alex or any of his friends, primarily Alexa in this case. Are there people who have come to this forum and done so? Yes, and when they cross that line they get shut down. Trying to conflate the small number of people who do harass Alexa with the average fan, and especially anyone on this forum is reaching for something that's not there.

Onward.

Somehow we've gotten to the last few hours of 2015, so I hope that everyone enjoys their last few hours of the year, and has a wonderful 2016.
As for Alex, I have no idea where he is, but I hope that he's enjoying himself. And I hope that 2016 is a wonderful year for him, especially career-wise.

*The 13 Most Underrated Movies of 2015*

Many of the best films of 2015 struggled to find audiences on the big  screen. Its not that Americans have stopped splurging at the movies:  ticket sales are projected to hit a record $11 billion this year.  However, audiences were more inclined to brave the multiplexes for major  tentpole entertainment like Stars Wars: The Force Awakens, Jurassic  World or Avengers: Age of Ultron over small dramas or comedies. The  golden age of television might be influencing consumer habits, too.  Theatergoers want their moneys worth  in the form of special effects,  explosions and A-list stars  when they make a commitment to see a  movie.


*5. The Diary of a Teenage Girl*
Box office: $1.5 million
Director Marielle Hellers 1970s coming-of-age story stars Bel Powley in  the best cinematic debut since Carey Mulligan in An Education. If  Oscar voters do their homework, shell factor into the best actress race  for her portrayal of a California teenager who falls in love with her  moms boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgard). Like Me and Earl, Teenage  Girl was a buzzy Sundance title that somehow got lost with a summer  release date.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/2015-underrated-movies-1201668235/


----------



## mary12345

audiogirl said:


> I picked up on those famous women too. And I also wondered if she was trying to tie herself to them. Or worse that she considered herself on a par with them. If she is that pretentious or full of herself, Alex will tire of her. I truly don't know enough about her to judge her right now.
> 
> I also saw the newspaper headline from the Christopher Reeve Superman movie: "I spent the night with Superman" and I wondered if that was a hint.
> 
> I doubt he's in Miami with her.




agreed don't know enough about her and I too just take a peek to see if Ninja Skars will show up in some of the pics she seems like a fun loving girl and that is probably what attracts him and I'm sure if he is in Miami one of her pals will capture it on snapchat


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> I saw all those instagram posts too and thought they were strange.  She seems to think of herself as a Bianca Jagger, hence why she posts photos of her.  More than a groupie but an actual music insider. The "first" of a lead singer.  The Superman thing was strange. Her current man is along those lines. I don't know. *I'm kind of over her and her friends.  At first that life style seems like it would be fun and adventurous.  Now it seems frivolous and shallow and boring.*Alex has a lot of friends, but somehow they seem different. I can't explain it.  It just has a different vibe.


I'm not enthused about her crowd and their activities. But maybe she simply admires and wishes to be like those women she's posting about, and there's nothing more to the linkage than that. 





mary12345 said:


> agreed don't know enough about her and I too just take a peek to see if Ninja Skars will show up in some of the pics *she seems like a fun loving girl and that is probably what attracts him* and I'm sure if he is in Miami one of her pals will capture it on snapchat


I can see that appeal, in particular. I'm just judging her for now on her making him happy. I like the person I see in interviews. I don't like her crowd.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I picked up on those famous women too. And I also wondered if she was trying to tie herself to them. Or worse that she considered herself on a par with them. If she is that pretentious or full of herself, Alex will tire of her. I truly don't know enough about her to judge her right now.
> 
> I also saw the newspaper headline from the Christopher Reeve Superman movie: "I spent the night with Superman" and I wondered if that was a hint.
> 
> I doubt he's in Miami with her.





Kitkath70 said:


> I saw all those instagram posts too and thought they were strange.  She seems to think of herself as a Bianca Jagger, hence why she posts photos of her.  More than a groupie but an actual music insider. The "first" of a lead singer.  The Superman thing was strange. Her current man is along those lines. I don't know.  I'm kind of over her and her friends.  At first that life style seems like it would be fun and adventurous.  Now it seems frivolous and shallow and boring.   Alex has a lot of friends, but somehow they seem different. I can't explain it.  It just has a different vibe.




She and Alex have had quite a few acquaintances/friends in common for years. And some of those, Siggi Hilmarsson, seem to be quite interesting. But Alexa's closest friends, the bratty Poppy Delevingne, Daisy Lowe, Pixie Geldof, they're not bad people, but they strike me as pretty shallow. Fun they may be, but I think that'd get boring after a short while. 
And Alex still enjoys socializing and partying, so it's not as if he's become Mr. Super Serious. But we also know that he can move beyond the superficial in terms of conversation.
This is based on my personal preferences. I don't know what Alex thinks about her friends. In the end, he's dating Alexa, not her friends.


----------



## GlamazonD

RedTopsy said:


> Ouch, maybe the last Alex/Alexa bullying for 2015, next year will be worse I think with
> all the film promotion. :wondering
> _(Yes, I do think it´s bullying going on)_
> I must confess I still don´t get the girlfriend-hate in the fandom and I don´t understand the
> big difference between Alexa and other celebs. Her friends have no connection to Alex, except for being friends of his girlfriend,
> it´s not like Alex is posting videos.
> I admit I don´t follow their social media accounts, have no interest in them, but
> I looked at Alexas social media accounts and I can´t find anything strange or provocative in them at all, they are rather mainstream cute.
> Her partying and smoking is no different from other celebs, many of Alex friends are
> smokers on and off, ex Joel K, Fares, Bill S......no one cares about them (or their gf:s)
> smoking/drinking/partying......
> I guess Alex will always have these bullies following him and his gf:s. Sadly this has been
> going on since I started following him in the fandom and that is some years back.
> but you just have to find places on the net were the haters don´t post.
> 
> 
> 
> *OT: Happy New Year!
> 
> *


*

Thank you. Finally someone who understood my point, which wasn't Kate Bosworth. I'm not here to "protect" KB, I just used her as an example.



scaredsquirrel said:



			Happy New Years to all the fine contributors of the Skars thread - old and new! Hope 2016 is brimming with good things!  A suggestion - there is an ignore feature you can activate if a poster (or posters) are not your cup of tea or you feel like they keep dragging their own agenda on the thread.  I've only used it twice in the many years I've been on here, but it can save you a lot of posts you won't want to read.  

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...


If I put everyone who are dragging their own agendas here on my ignore list I'd end up  talking to myself  But I wish there was an ignore button for OT. That would be great 





FreeSpirit71 said:



			Last post for 2015:

I think what I'm seeing is a disparity between how Alexa interviews and what she puts on her and her friends SM.

I came across some stuff because I was nosing to see where NinjaSkars might show up for New Year's. 

Some of the posts were puzzling, a reference to groupies ie the infamous PlasterCaster girls, and she frequently posts photos of and references "it" girls ie Lauren Hutton, Patti Smith, Jean Shrimpton. It seems she's trying to tie herself to those women. But those women were part of a zietgeist at the time, the centre of it, the face of it. You can't force that, and its coming off (to me) a bit forced at the moment.

She's a fashion darling, no doubt and like I said interviews well. But she's more like the mother of one of her friends, Paula Yates, at the moment than the women she may aspire to be like.

Click to expand...


Or could it be that she's just fangirling over them? I think it's adorable that all her posts are not about herself. I'm not against critizism but why make unflattering assumptions unless you are a telepath and you know for sure that she wants to be next Patti  Smith? 



BuckeyeChicago said:



			I come back from work, see we've added a couple of pages and think 'new Alex pics!'. Alas, it seems we've been

So of course, I'll help (I should just put this in a word document and paste when needed).
Once again, this isn't a fan fan forum, and once again even it were, it doesn't mean that we all have to like everything about Alex, whether it be his friends, girlfriends, movie roles, dress style, etc. There'll always be differences of opinion, and I think usually disagreements are handled pretty well.
However, for the most part I don't think the regulars on this forum, even when criticizing any of these things, are anywhere near bullying, whether it be of Alex or any of his friends, primarily Alexa in this case. Are there people who have come to this forum and done so? Yes, and when they cross that line they get shut down. Trying to conflate the small number of people who do harass Alexa with the average fan, and especially anyone on this forum is reaching for something that's not there.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry if you think that talking about bullying is  and I'm very aware this is not a fan forum but unfortunately there still are people who refer tpf as such. A couple of years ago when 50 shades rumors around Alex were strong I read somewhere that even "Alex serious fans on tpf" don't want see him in the film 

But you are right there, I don't detect much bullying here on tpf or at least not anywhere near at the same extent like in KB era but nasty assumptions and remarks made by regular posters are good platform to fuel the hate and bullying JMHO.




BuckeyeChicago said:



			Onward.

Somehow we've gotten to the last few hours of 2015, so I hope that everyone enjoys their last few hours of the year, and has a wonderful 2016.
As for Alex, I have no idea where he is, but I hope that he's enjoying himself. And I hope that 2016 is a wonderful year for him, especially career-wise.

The 13 Most Underrated Movies of 2015

Many of the best films of 2015 struggled to find audiences on the big  screen. It&#8217;s not that Americans have stopped splurging at the movies:  ticket sales are projected to hit a record $11 billion this year.  However, audiences were more inclined to brave the multiplexes for major  tentpole entertainment like &#8220;Stars Wars: The Force Awakens,&#8221; &#8220;Jurassic  World&#8221; or &#8220;Avengers: Age of Ultron&#8221; over small dramas or comedies. The  golden age of television might be influencing consumer habits, too.  Theatergoers want their money&#8217;s worth &#8212; in the form of special effects,  explosions and A-list stars &#8212; when they make a commitment to see a  movie.


5. &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl&#8221;
Box office: $1.5 million
Director Marielle Heller&#8217;s 1970s coming-of-age story stars Bel Powley in  the best cinematic debut since Carey Mulligan in &#8220;An Education.&#8221; If  Oscar voters do their homework, she&#8217;ll factor into the best actress race  for her portrayal of a California teenager who falls in love with her  mom&#8217;s boyfriend (Alexander Skarsgard). Like &#8220;Me and Earl,&#8221; &#8220;Teenage  Girl&#8221; was a buzzy Sundance title that somehow got lost with a summer  release date.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/2015-underrated-movies-1201668235/

Click to expand...


Thank you for the news *


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She and Alex have had quite a few acquaintances/friends in common for years. And some of those, Siggi Hilmarsson, seem to be quite interesting. *But Alexa's closest friends, the bratty Poppy Delevingne, Daisy Lowe, Pixie Geldof, they're not bad people, but they strike me as pretty shallow. Fun they may be, but I think that'd get boring after a short while. *
> And Alex still enjoys socializing and partying, so it's not as if he's become Mr. Super Serious. But we also know that he can move beyond the superficial in terms of conversation.
> This is based on my personal preferences. I don't know what Alex thinks about her friends. In the end, he's dating Alexa, not her friends.


 That's how I see her crowd. He probably could enjoy the goofing around or partying, but it'd all seem so repetitive and empty after a while. 

His own friends are so eclectic that conversations are bound to vary.greatly and remain interesting, Siggi included. She seems to come across as having some depth, based on her interviews, so I'm still reserving judgement. 

And I'm going ro assume she's just expressing admiration for the women she's posted about. I think it's easier to assume that, than make an assumption that she either thinks she's in their class or wants the public to view her that way. That means simply taking her at face value, rather than ascribing a hidden agenda.


----------



## VampFan

Just wanted to thank everyone for posting all the wonderful pictures, gifs, information, etc. throughout this past year. Hopefully, Alex won't be so ninja in 2016 and we'll get a little more. Hoping everyone has a safe and happy New Year!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Just stopping by to say Happy New Year to you all...Hope you are all safe, healthy and that love and wealth comes your way in 2016!....2015 has been particularly tough going for myself and my nearest and dearest so I am happy to see the back end of it 

As always thanks for all the news, gossip and pics... you all x


----------



## a_sussan

Hiya Moo, I wish you a great 2016.


----------



## Kitkath70

If Alex shows up in Miami, I'll be really surprised.  Rita Ora is with them and the paparazzi are getting lots of pictures.  Alexa is staying fairly low key, but Nick Grimshaw, Daisy Lowe and Pixie are in many of the photos.  It's the scenario he totally hates.


----------



## Zola24

MooCowmoo said:


> Just stopping by to say Happy New Year to you all...Hope you are all safe, healthy and that love and wealth comes your way in 2016!....2015 has been particularly tough going for myself and my nearest and dearest so I am happy to see the back end of it
> 
> As always thanks for all the news, gossip and pics... you all x



Oh Moo  May 2016 be kinder to you and your loved ones &#9829;x


Happy New Year Everyone!









> skarsloverdownunder:
> 
> Happy New Year. Hope your year is filled with fantastic experiences, Good fortune and Good health. Cheers!










> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> Happy New Years Ladiessaid the big blond with a smile. The line forms here beside the stage, no pushing, single file. Theres quite a few of you to kiss, so this might take awhile. But rest assured, if you get bored, Ill fix that Swedish style.
> 
> Tagged: freshening up an old edit, Alexander Skarsgard, ...if you don't know what he suggests to cure boredom....then you're never gonna win Trivial Pursuit - Skarsgard Edition.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> That's how I see her crowd. He probably could enjoy the goofing around or partying, but it'd all seem so repetitive and empty after a while.
> 
> His own friends are so eclectic that conversations are bound to vary.greatly and remain interesting, Siggi included. *She seems to come across as having some depth, based on her interviews, so I'm still reserving judgement. *
> 
> *And I'm going ro assume she's just expressing admiration for the women she's posted about.* I think it's easier to assume that, than make an assumption that she either thinks she's in their class or wants the public to view her that way. That means simply taking her at face value, rather than ascribing a hidden agenda.



She's definitely not an idiot, so I think away from the people I mentioned she can probably be pretty interesting, and interested, in wider range of topics/subjects than might be encountered while hanging out with them. If you want mainly partying/socializing, that's the crowd you want. 

I do think she admires the women she posts on her IG, and it's not just wanting to be on that level of the 'it' factor. I would hope that's it's not the latter. And perhaps she thinks by posting them some of her followers who might not have a clue who Patti Smith is might decide to learn more about her. 




MooCowmoo said:


> Just stopping by to say Happy New Year to you all...Hope you are all safe, healthy and that love and wealth comes your way in 2016!....2015 has been particularly tough going for myself and my nearest and dearest so I am happy to see the back end of it
> 
> As always thanks for all the news, gossip and pics... you all x



Howdy stranger! 

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She's definitely not an idiot, so I think away from the people I mentioned she can probably be pretty interesting, and interested, in wider range of topics/subjects than might be encountered while hanging out with them. If you want mainly partying/socializing, that's the crowd you want.
> 
> I do think she admires the women she posts on her IG, and it's not just wanting to be on that level of the 'it' factor. I would hope that's it's not the latter. And perhaps she thinks by posting them some of her followers who might not have a clue who Patti Smith is might decide to learn more about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy stranger!
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!


So it looks like Alex is in Miami.


----------



## Kitkath70

Yep! JJ has a post on them.  Love the flip flops with the jeans&#128512;


----------



## Kitkath70

Here's another.


----------



## mary12345

Kitkath70 said:


> Here's another.


 
He did a pretty good job at staying out of the press I think they have been there for a few days an no other sightings of him


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's on a beach in Miami, and he's wearing black jeans? And flip flops? And yet, knowing his clothing choices and his very different internal thermometer, this does not surprise me. The big goof.
Though, I do wonder if he didn't just get there, because as ninja as he can be, it would have been hard not to have been papped previously, or have a random body part show up in one of her friends' pics.


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's on a beach in Miami, and he's wearing black jeans? And flip flops? And yet, knowing his clothing choices and his very different internal thermometer, this does not surprise me. The big goof.
> Though, I do wonder if he didn't just get there, because as ninja as he can be, it would have been hard not to have been papped previously, or have a random body part show up in one of her friends' pics.


 I think you are quite right he probably just arrived how he handles the jet lag is crazy


----------



## Kitkath70

Chances are he flew in today.  These were taken this evening.  He's wearing his typical airport outfit. Looks like he threw on a pair of flip flops to head to the beach after he arrived.  It's really warm here in Florida, even for locals.  He'd most likely be wearing something more appropriate.  They've  been papped everyday, so they would have gotten him if he was there earlier.   He looks a bit jet lagged.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's on a beach in Miami, and he's wearing black jeans? And flip flops? And yet, knowing his clothing choices and his very different internal thermometer, this does not surprise me. The big goof.
> Though, I do wonder if he didn't just get there, because as ninja as he can be, it would have been hard not to have been papped previously, or have a random body part show up in one of her friends' pics.




I think he was there last night. The slouch of the person next to her in one of her NYE instagram pics looked familiar and I thought it might be him. Either way, I've stopped being amazed at his clothing choices and how they have no bearing on the current weather conditions.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> I think you are quite right he probably just arrived *how he handles the jet lag is crazy*



I could be wrong, and he and Alexa could have been hiding out from the paps by visiting other areas of Miami. But he usually shows up in some form in her friend's pics, so I suspect he's not been there since she got there. ETA: Since he was dressed more beach appropriately for his beach trips while he was in Mexico, we know he knows how to dress for beach going. So my deduction is that he did just arrive sometime today, threw on flip flops and head for the beach.
Anyway, he's there now, and perhaps he'll actually get papped again at the beach, wearing those lovely floraly swim trunks that will probably be the only pair of swimwear that he'll own for the next five years. 

Never mind how good he looks, or that I like him as a person and and actor, his physiology is amusing/fascinating to me: He doesn't really appear to be bothered by jet lag (though he's mentioned how he hates to fly and can't sleep on planes that well), and his internal thermostat seems to be totally different than most people around him, wherever he is. 
These are the questions that need to be asked during all the interviews he'll be doing this year: Why do you wear jeans to a hot beach? Why do you wear light weight clothing and no gloves when it's freezing outside?


----------



## mary12345

Yes the floral shorts something to look forward to!  yes doubtful he has been there photo magnet Rita Ora has been there and tons of photos of that crew so at least him arm or other body part would have shown up. Here's hoping we get some shirtless beach photos this week


----------



## Kitkath70

The paparazzi  got Ryan Phillipe coming out of the water in Miami yesterday.  Now that they know Alex is there they'll be looking for him.  He's back on the radar since the Tarzan trailer was released. Pictures of him will sell.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Happy New Year!artyhat:

Full set from today in Miami, Florida (January 1, 2016).

Source:  *Just Jared*

HQs:

*AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## mary12345

does anyone remember when Diary comes out on DVD? I guess he won't be making Coachella this year due to the new film in March too bad I was hoping to get a photo with him I managed to get one in 2014 (and brother Bill who is very nice!!)


----------



## jooa

I'm sure Alex was in Miami a few days and he was there yesterday. On her friend's snapchat you can see her dancing in the background with the guy who looked like Alex and on some snaps during the last days you could see a big arms next to Alexa, she even on some raised her head cuddled into such an arm. Besides Alexa wasn't papped there also ... and some of her friends, on the pics from the beach, wore long pants and even sneakers


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is he trying to roast his nads in those jeans? He must have his own weather system happening because he never aligns with the actual temp.  

On a serious note, his outfit looks "fresh off the plane" to me. Like he wore his jeans on the flight and threw on the thongs to go say hello at the beach.

I'm not body shaming, however Alexa looks like she's dropped weight. So much so it's affected her looks IMHO. Her face and collarbones lately in pics posted is a bit worrisome.

We won't be short of photo's - Miami is a papfest at the moment, for better or worse.


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

&#10003;

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

&#10003;&#10003;

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is he trying to roast his nads in those jeans? He must have his own weather system happening because he never aligns with the actual temp.
> 
> On a serious note, his outfit looks "fresh off the plane" to me. Like he wore his jeans on the flight and threw on the thongs to go say hello at the beach.
> 
> I'm not body shaming, however Alexa looks like she's dropped weight. So much so it's affected her looks IMHO. Her face and collarbones lately in pics posted is a bit worrisome.
> 
> We won't be short of photo's - Miami is a papfest at the moment, for better or worse.


 
yes I'm not body shaming either but she does look alarmingly thin??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mary12345 said:


> yes I'm not body shaming either but she does look alarmingly thin??



Quite a bit slimmer than the past few months. I try not to comment on weight too much but it's noticeable to me.

Hopefully Alex acclimatizes soon and we at least get boardshort photo's. And is New Year's in Miami for celebs a new thing?


----------



## jooa

^ I think that we won't have any Alex's pics shirtless on the beach because they all probably fly 'home' tomorrow ...


----------



## Kitkath70

If he flew in today, they'll stay over the weekend.  I doubt he'd only be there for a day.  I didn't see any pictures of him or arms that were his over the last few days, though I didn't see the Snap chat ones.  The other "arms" can be matched to people in their group.  I think it's funny that in the pictures you see Alex eyeball the paps, then Alexa and then Pixie.  He'll be looking out for them tomorrow.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Quite a bit slimmer than the past few months. I try not to comment on weight too much but it's noticeable to me.
> 
> Hopefully Alex acclimatizes soon and we at least get boardshort photo's. And is New Year's in Miami for celebs a new thing?



The Miami New Years thing goes in waves.  I think it depends on whose having a party.  P Diddy was throwing a big one that Rita Ora went to.  Last year everyone seemed to be in Mexico and St Barths.


----------



## ml44

Actually, Pitbull was throwing a party where P. Diddy 
performed. I am surprised that Alex showed up. I don't know how Alex is comfortable wearing jeans, it is so hot here, hotter than usual this time of year here in Miami.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> does anyone remember when Diary comes out on DVD? I guess he won't be making Coachella this year due to the new film in March too bad I was hoping to get a photo with him I managed to get one in 2014 (and brother Bill who is very nice!!)



Diary comes out in the US on January 19th:

http://www.amazon.com/Diary-Teenage...36339&sr=1-1&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl

And in the UK on the 11:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diary-Teena...=1-1-catcorr&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl

It's supposed to be on VOD in the UK now, on this site:

http://vertigovod.com/

I think Coachella is out for him this year, sadly. I think he'll be too busy.




Kitkath70 said:


> If he flew in today, they'll stay over the weekend.  I doubt he'd only be there for a day.  I didn't see any pictures of him or arms that were his over the last few days, though I didn't see the Snap chat ones.  The other "arms" can be matched to people in their group.  I think it's funny that in the pictures you see Alex eyeball the paps, then Alexa and then Pixie. * He'll be looking out for them tomorrow.*




I know we mentioned that the Miami celeb scene isn't really his scene, but I do wonder if he realized how many paps are in Miami, especially at this time of year? Not that I'd mind paps shots of Alex swimming, but he'd hate it. So if they stay, perhaps they'll look for a less celeb/pap filled beach?


----------



## Hereforthetea

I know i know....I said I thought Alexa was a poor role model for young girls the other day on here but on a different note I do think she is a lovely looking girl. She has a beautiful face. The mum in me just wishes she looked healthier. She is so thin it is worrying. 
I can't help but judge Alexander for seemingly finding that level of skinny attractive also. Don't get me wrong. I'm a massive fan of his and I love his work but his personal life choices disappoint.
Happy new year purse ladies btw


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Diary comes out in the US on January 19th:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diary-Teenage...36339&sr=1-1&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl
> 
> And in the UK on the 11:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diary-Teena...=1-1-catcorr&keywords=diary+of+a+teenage+girl
> 
> It's supposed to be on VOD in the UK now, on this site:
> 
> http://vertigovod.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coachella is out for him this year, sadly. I think he'll be too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we mentioned that the Miami celeb scene isn't really his scene, but I do wonder if he realized how many paps are in Miami, especially at this time of year? Not that I'd mind paps shots of Alex swimming, but he'd hate it. So if they stay, perhaps they'll look for a less celeb/pap filled beach?




Thanks for the dvd update looking forward to finally seeing it!!


As for Coachella Yeah probably not but in 2014 he came for the last day only so anything is possible I'll keep my eagle eye out none the less.


----------



## merita

ml44 said:


> Actually, Pitbull was throwing a party where P. Diddy
> performed. I am surprised that Alex showed up. I don't know how Alex is comfortable wearing jeans, it is so hot here, hotter than usual this time of year here in Miami.


I fear that he might be hanging with One Direction next.


----------



## mary12345

merita said:


> I fear that he might be hanging with One Direction next.


 
pxie g. posted a snapchat of her crew (not showing Alex or Alexa) at the airport so looks like they are leaving we may not get beach shots unless he & Alexa stay on


----------



## Kitkath70

mary12345 said:


> pxie g. posted a snapchat of her crew (not showing Alex or Alexa) at the airport so looks like they are leaving we may not get beach shots unless he & Alexa stay on



Miami is also a good jumping off point to head off to any of the islands.  He may have flown down to meet her and then they'll  head somewhere together.  We'll see where they end up in the next few days.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> Thanks for the dvd update looking forward to finally seeing it!!
> 
> 
> As for Coachella Yeah probably not but in 2014 he came for the last day only so anything is possible I'll keep my eagle eye out none the less.



Coachella would definitely depend on his Mute schedule, the last of the two weekends for Coachella is over the 25th of April, so it's not outside the realm of possibility.



merita said:


> I fear that he might be hanging with *One Direction *next.





Kitkath70 said:


> Miami is also a good j*umping off point to head off to any of the islands.  *He may have flown down to meet her and then they'll  head somewhere together.  We'll see where they end up in the next few days.



They're heading to St. Barth's to hang out with Harry Styles and Kendall Jenner! 

As for when Alex really arrived in Miami, if it was on NYE, or even earlier, this means that he deliberately chose to wear black jeans to a beach, when it apparently was in the 80's there. That it wasn't a "I just got here and don't even have time to change, I need to go to the beach to see my gf." I worry about him sometimes!


----------



## mary12345

yeah he probably arrived that day and headed down to the beach to say hello to her crew since they left today and they are probably spending the weekend together since it doesn't look like they spent either Christmas or New Years together. Doubt any pics will surface until they return to NY


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They're heading to St. Barth's to hang out with Harry Styles and Kendall Jenner!



Gah! Don't even whisper that out loud. Kardashians are a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Gah! Don't even whisper that out loud. Kardashians are a dealbreaker for me.



I was joking!
But i just remembered Alexa is friends with Harry Styles. Harry wouldn't be a problem, nor Ellen DeGeneres and Portia, but Kendall? I may have mentioned how shallow i think some of AC's closet fashionista friends are, but they'd seem intellectual giants compared to Kendall.
So now I'm worried!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> Thanks for the dvd update looking forward to finally seeing it!!
> 
> As for Coachella Yeah probably not but in 2014 he came for the last day only so anything is possible I'll keep my eagle eye out none the less.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Coachella would definitely depend on his Mute schedule, the last of the two weekends for Coachella is over the 25th of April, so it's not outside the realm of possibility.




Looking at Duncan Jones' Twitter, it looks like Alex might have time to go to Coachella after all:

*David Rimmer*     &#8207;@*allendave333*  18h18 hours ago @*ManMadeMoon* Too busy with life/school to follow everything...... When do you start shooting Mute? 

*Duncan Jones   Verified account *     &#8207;@*ManMadeMoon*  

@*allendave333* very soon after Warcraft comes out.

https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/683364988522647552


Though, it looks like he's very eager to start filming 

*Duncan Jones*     &#8207;@*ManMadeMoon*  7h7 hours ago 
Maaaaan crushes!   I am so, so ready to shoot MUTE. 

https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/683520470159769600


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at Duncan Jones' Twitter, it looks like Alex might have time to go to Coachella after all:
> 
> *David Rimmer*     &#8207;@*allendave333*  18h18 hours ago @*ManMadeMoon* Too busy with life/school to follow everything...... When do you start shooting Mute?
> 
> *Duncan Jones   Verified account *     &#8207;@*ManMadeMoon*
> 
> @*allendave333* very soon after Warcraft comes out.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/683364988522647552
> 
> 
> Though, it looks like he's very eager to start filming
> 
> *Duncan Jones*     &#8207;@*ManMadeMoon*  7h7 hours ago
> Maaaaan crushes!   I am so, so ready to shoot MUTE.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/683520470159769600


 
Since he missed it last year and he is a pretty die hard attendee I'm sure he will go if he can and I will try to snap a photo with my trusty camera phone (of course discreetly!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Alexa put some new pictures up.  They are somewhere tropical and it's definitely not Miami.


----------



## Elle44

Hereforthetea said:


> I know i know....I said I thought Alexa was a poor role model for young girls the other day on here but on a different note I do think she is a lovely looking girl. She has a beautiful face. The mum in me just wishes she looked healthier. She is so thin it is worrying.
> I can't help but judge Alexander for seemingly finding that level of skinny attractive also. Don't get me wrong. I'm a massive fan of his and I love his work but his personal life choices disappoint.
> Happy new year purse ladies btw


Yes I agree with you.  I know he's only really had two girlfriends that we know of, but they are both so so thin.  I guess that's just his personal preference, but I wish they had a bit more meat on them as well.


----------



## merita

Elle44 said:


> Yes I agree with you.  I know he's only really had two girlfriends that we know of, but they are both so so thin.  I guess that's just his personal preference, but I wish they had a bit more meat on them as well.




He definitely does not seem to like them curvy.


----------



## Kitkath70

Elle44 said:


> Yes I agree with you.  I know he's only really had two girlfriends that we know of, but they are both so so thin.  I guess that's just his personal preference, but I wish they had a bit more meat on them as well.


I wouldn't put him into a type quite yet.  We know of a few others that  he's dated or hooked up with.
The one thing they have in common is they are all beautiful.

One of his Swedish girlfriends Sara Tun
Amanda Seyfried
Isabella Miko
Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## mary12345

Kitkath70 said:


> Alexa put some new pictures up.  They are somewhere tropical and it's definitely not Miami.


  Yes Pixie G. posted some videos and they are definitely on a tropical island Bahamas? wherever it is it looks georgeous! probably escaped Miami and the paps


----------



## merita

mary12345 said:


> Yes Pixie G. posted some videos and they are definitely on a tropical island Bahamas? wherever it is it looks georgeous! probably escaped Miami and the paps


 
I don't know that they want to avoid the paps.  They have been positing pictures and videos all over the social media.


----------



## mary12345

merita said:


> I don't know that they want to avoid the paps.  They have been positing pictures and videos all over the social media.


 
yes I forgot how much her crew enjoys the attention!! hopefully pics of our fav. actor will surface


----------



## merita

mary12345 said:


> yes I forgot how much her crew enjoys the attention!! hopefully pics of our fav. actor will surface


 
Yeah, I wonder what it is that Alex finds appealing.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> I wouldn't put him into a type quite yet.  We know of a few others that  he's dated or hooked up with.
> The one thing they have in common is they are all beautiful.
> 
> One of his Swedish girlfriends Sara Tun
> Amanda Seyfried
> Isabella Miko
> Evan Rachel Wood


 Also Amelia Drake (Joel Kinnaman's sister). The ponds he fishes in (film and fashion) all have thin and beautiful women.



merita said:


> Yeah, I wonder what it is that Alex finds appealing.


He likes Alexa. Her friends are unfortunate baggage.


----------



## merita

Kitkath70 said:


> Alexa put some new pictures up.  They are somewhere tropical and it's definitely not Miami.


yeah, looks like Alex's legs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OT:  Dear Bagberry


----------



## VampFan

merita said:


> yeah, looks like Alex's legs.



I think that's Nick Grimshaw. He has a similar picture on his instagram


Happy Birthday, Bagberry! Hope 2016 is a good one for you. drinkup:


----------



## merita

VampFan said:


> I think that's Nick Grimshaw. He has a similar picture on his instagram
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bagberry! Hope 2016 is a good one for you. drinkup:


I think she took the picture down.  Maybe the lunatic stalker was tormenting her again.


----------



## jooa

^ They were most likely Alex's hand and legs because "the hand" didn't have a watch on his wrist like Nick G. had ... and people wrote about Alex in the comments.


----------



## a_sussan

Happy Birthday Bagberry! Wish you a great birthday and a great 2016.


----------



## Zola24

Happy Birthday BagBerry resents I hope you had fun, and have a great year 



gawker.com


--------------------

A new/oldish photo 









> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård at the Gent Film Fest for #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl [Oct. 20, 2015]
> Acting in a provocative role was never my intention. If a script can give the public an uneasy feeling and breaks a taboo, that is a good thing. As long as the storys content is strong and it is a personal challenge, that is a reason for me to accept a role.
> Alexander Skarsgård - actor
> 
> Sources: Photo by © An-Sophie Fontaine [Canvas.be];  text translated by isanie (Tack!)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy Birthday Bag!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> OT:  Dear Bagberry





VampFan said:


> Happy Birthday, Bagberry! Hope 2016 is a good one for you. drinkup:





a_sussan said:


> Happy Birthday Bagberry! Wish you a great birthday and a great 2016.





Zola24 said:


> Happy Birthday BagBerry resents I hope you had fun, and have a great year
> 
> View attachment 3231852
> 
> gawker.com





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Happy Birthday Bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Henares

Happy Birthday BB.!!!
Thank you very much , Zola. He´s  lovely, like always.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex remains gainfully employed and returns to HBO:

*Alexander Skarsgård & James Tupper Join HBO&#8217;s &#8216;Big Little Lies&#8217;*

January 5, 2016 | 03:02PM PT                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    * Elizabeth Wagmeister *

@EWagmeister 
HBO&#8217;s A-list ensembler &#8220;Big Little Lies&#8221; is now complete with the additions of Alexander Skarsgård and James Tupper, _Variety_ has learned.
 The two actors join Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman in the David E. Kelley limited series, plus previously announced stars Shailene Woodley, Laura Dern, Adam Scott, Zoë Kravitz and Kathryn Newton.
 Skarsgård will play Kidman&#8217;s husband, Perry, a successful  businessman, loving father and devoted husband. Tupper will play  Witherspoon&#8217;s ex-husband, who&#8217;s now married to a young yoga instructor  (Kravitz) and faces the challenges of co-parenting a teenage daughter  (Newton) with his ex-wife.
Kidman is playing Celeste, who&#8217;s the envy of her peers as she seems to  have it all. Witherspoon is playing Madeline, who&#8217;s married to Ed  (played by Scott) and is described as a whirlwind of energy with good  intentions and compulsion to set things right, which has unintended  consequences. Dern will portray Renata, a powerful career woman and  anti-bullying crusader, who&#8217;s at the center of schoolyard  politics. Woodley will play Jane, a single mom of modest means and a  mysterious past.

http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/hbo...-alexander-skarsgard-james-tupper-1201672747/


Adapted from Liane Moriarty&#8217;s 2014 novel, &#8220;Big Little Lies&#8221; is described  as a darkly comic drama centering on three mothers of kindergartners  whose apparently perfect lives unravel to the point of murder.

Witherspoon and Kidman &#8212; who optioned the book rights through their  respective production shingles, Pacific Standard Films and Blossom Films  &#8212; are also serving as exec producers  with Pacific Standard&#8217;s Bruna Papandrea and Blossom Films&#8217; Per Saari.  Kelley is also exec producing and writing an undetermined number of  episodes of the television adaptation.

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/sha...s-reese-witherspoon-nicole-kidman-1201636898/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's a great career move, considering "Mute" won't be filming until later.

Not surprised it's with HBO - he's a proven draw for them with both GK and True Blood


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's a great career move, considering "Mute" won't be filming until later.
> 
> Not surprised it's with HBO - he's a proven draw for them with both GK and True Blood



It is a good move. And it's limited, which avoids the long-term contract issues that'd he be stuck with again. 
And it's a darn good cast and production crew. 
And we'll probably see this within the next year, which is also a good thing. 

And it's another book to add to my reading list.

Per TVLine, production starts this month.

http://tvline.com/2016/01/05/alexander-skarsgard-big-little-lies-hbo-nicole-kidman-husband/


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Buckeye, that is great news  Perfect, I'm singing and dancing here 

^^ Tku2 Henares


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Interesting. Perry is a challenging character but I like the casting overall.  He does have intriguing ensemble choices.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Interesting. *Perry is a challenging character* but I like the casting overall.  He does have intriguing ensemble choices.



Having read the book synopsis, Perry doesn't actually seem like the devoted husband. So this should be interesting for Alex.


----------



## Santress

That is great news! Thanks, Buckeye.

Happy Birthday, Bag! Hope your day has been wonderful and wishing you lots of happiness, love, luck and great health in your next year.





(x)





(x)

Stealth pic of Alex and Alexa in San Pedro, Belize that was shared on instagram today (January 5, 2016):

"So we were driving back home after playing basketball at the park and I yelled so loud when we turned a corner, my sister hit the brakes. I yelled cos I saw Alex. Didn't even realize who he was with until we got closer. He was with two of his brothers and Alexa."

-*juliedemdam* instagram


----------



## Zola24

Tku for the photo Santress  I'm glad they're enjoying themselves  (well Alex mostly, lol)

Today has been a good day, and it's so good to see Alex getting praise in the media too 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> The 100 Most Anticipated Films Of 2016 via The Playlist
> 
> 72. &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221;
> Director: John Michael McDonagh (&#8220;The Guard,&#8221; &#8220;Calvary&#8221
> Cast: Alexander Skarsgård, Tessa Thompson, Michael Peña, Theo James, Stephanie Sigman
> Synopsis: Two extremely corrupt New Mexico cops bite off more than they can chew when they try to blackmail a high-level criminal.
> What You Need To Know: When a writer/director comes to attention with a very specific style or milieu, it&#8217;s both an exciting and a dangerous thing to see them leave it to spread their wings into other worlds. McDonagh&#8217;s previous two features, the hilarious &#8220;The Guard&#8221; and the excoriating &#8220;Calvary,&#8221; have both starred Brendan Gleeson, and both been set in rural Ireland, mining a brilliantly well-observed vernacular and sensibility. &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221; sees him far out of that comfort zone, with a cop comedy set in New Mexico, but we&#8217;re betting he can pull it off, especially given the good-looking (in all sense of the word) cast. Skarsgård was so good in &#8220;The Diary of a Teenage Girl;&#8221; Peña&#8217;s been a favorite of ours for ages and stole &#8220;Ant-Man&#8221; completely; while Tessa Thompson, fresh from &#8220;Dear White People,&#8221; &#8220;Selma&#8221; and &#8220;Creed,&#8221; deserves to take another step up. Definitely looking forward to this one.
> 
> Release Date: Already announced for the Berlinale in February.
> 
> Photo by Cathy Kanavy











> skarsjoy:
> 
> Meet the rising Hollywood stars of 2016
> 
> Stephen Schaefer Tuesday, January 05, 2016
> 
> New faces &#8212; they&#8217;re the lifeblood of Hollywood&#8217;s star-making machine, which each year finds and promotes previously undervalued, ignored or undiscovered talent and transforms them into potential box-office magnets.
> 
> Last year gave us John Boyega and Daisy Ridley, the new &#8220;Star Wars&#8221; discoveries.
> 
> Just two years ago Chris Pratt was known as a voice of &#8220;The Lego Movie&#8221; and Anna Faris&#8217; husband. Now he&#8217;s a Hollywood player thanks to planned sequels to &#8220;Jurassic World&#8221; and &#8220;Guardians of the Galaxy.&#8221;
> 
> The faces to watch for 2016:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard &#8212;
> 
> &#8220;The Legend of Tarzan&#8221; (July 1): A name player thanks to his famous father Stellan and HBO&#8217;s &#8220;True Blood,&#8221; Alexander, 39, could vault to Chris Pratt-level stardom in this reboot as the English lord raised by apes. In this latest installment, he returns from London to safeguard his African jungle.
> 
> sources: the Boston Herald, photo by Jonathan Olley/Warner Brothers



Obviously, I don't agree with the 'thanks to his father' bit as that could have been phrased differently, but hey being named as one of the faces to watch in 2016, by the Boston Herald, and a mention of Tarzan, is all good


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think they wrote that pretty bluntly but I also think quite a few articles referenced Stellan when Alex first hit the big time ie Gen Kill and TB. Like this one below:

http://deadline.com/2009/03/those-who-would-play-thor-knowns-unknowns-8801/

It certainly didn't hurt his career. Nepotism and being in an acting/movie family does lead to more exposure and opportunity IMHO.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh yeah Free, it was prob'ly me being a bit picky, it was the 'thanks to' that I objected to, not the mention of Stellan as that often happens, and vice versa too now  Lord knows what it will be like for Valter, (the intro is gonna be so long, lol).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The comments on that link I posted are interesting: all very pro-Alex for the Thor role.

And the masses of shade towards Natalie Portman, which I tend to agree with.


----------



## GlamazonD

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photo Santress  I'm glad they're enjoying themselves  (well Alex mostly, lol)
> 
> Today has been a good day, and it's so good to see Alex getting praise in the media too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obviously, I don't agree with the 'thanks to his father' bit as that could have been phrased differently, *but hey being named as one of the faces to watch in 2016, by the Boston Herald, and a mention of Tarzan, is all good



Me neither but I may be a "little" biased fan girl . Obviously the writer of that article doesn't like Alex or do they make similar remarks about all the Skarsbros in media? 

Althought Daddy Skars is a good actor, it's not that he is such a big HW name or has much influence in film industry there. Being Stellan's son didn't help Alex get  roles in Sweden. The only roles he might have had "thanks to Stellan" are Hitch, Zoolander and an audition for the role of Anakin Skywalker in Star War Films in the beginning of his HW career but those roles didn't make any good for him careerwise JMHO.

Thanks for the news, pictures and links everyone


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much!!! I'm glad, happy, ... for Alex. For me, these news are some of the best present for me today !!!!!!


----------



## RedTopsy

Great news!  New role for Alex!   
It sounds interesting, can´t wait to see him as _Perry_.
Now we don´t have to wait for years to watch him also nice to see 
him back at HBO. 

Bonus: He will probably wear suits as _Perry_

_I think I will read the book before I see the TV-series. _


----------



## Zola24

^ Red, re the book, good idea, I've already ordered a copy as it sounds so good, and it will be very difficult to avoid spoilers, plus we can sit back and enjoy Alex's performance 

Eta: Glamazon, I think the Boston journalist was just using very poor English  And yes, Henares BLL is very good news, we've gone from wondering, (once the filming of Mute was pushed back), what Alex was going to do until the Tarzan prem, to this


----------



## merita

New project sounds good.  Good news...especially after seeing pictures of him hanging with the merry hipsters.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Having read the book synopsis, Perry doesn't actually seem like the devoted husband. So this should be interesting for Alex.


Oh, I've read the book.  It's a good read - his part is pretty central, although there are a lot of characters. I like Liane Moriarty, she's a good plane read.  Kind of mentally casting some of the roles.  Shailene W seems a bit young for the other part.

Belize, hmm? That's different.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think they wrote that pretty bluntly but I also think quite a few articles referenced Stellan when Alex first hit the big time ie Gen Kill and TB. Like this one below:
> 
> http://deadline.com/2009/03/those-who-would-play-thor-knowns-unknowns-8801/
> 
> It certainly didn't hurt his career. Nepotism and being in an acting/movie family does lead to more exposure and opportunity IMHO.





Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh yeah Free, it was prob'ly me being a bit picky, it was the 'thanks to' that I objected to, not the mention of Stellan as that often happens, and vice versa too now  *Lord knows what it will be like for Valter, *(the intro is gonna be so long, lol).



From the Deadline link: "Joel Kinnaman, some Swedish-American dude". Uh huh. I know, was before Snabba Cash and The Killing.

I don't mind TheSortofGreater Hemsworth as Thor, but he's currently shown he's not able to open a movie that doesn't involve an already known character. 

Sometimes I wish that Alex had been cast, but I think he's done well enough, role wise, even though not box office-wise.

As for Stellan, I am still amused by people who know who both Alex and Stellan but then don't know they're related.

Valter doesn't seem to be acting much anymore, he seems more into being a professional gamer. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh, I've read the book.  It's a good read - his part is pretty central, although there are a lot of characters. I like Liane Moriarty, she's a good plane read.  Kind of mentally casting some of the roles.  Shailene W seems a bit young for the other part.
> 
> Belize, hmm? That's different.



I remember reading about the book, but even then it was stuck in the giant mental pile of 'Books I should read when I have more time, like after I win the lottery.' Though now that Alex has been cast it has moved much closer to the top of the pile.

Belize seems more his thing than the celeb side of Miami: He can be all adventury and outdoory and not be bothered too much.


----------



## Santress

New photos of Alex at the *Amigos del Mar* dive shop in San Pedro, Belize (January 6, 2016):

Actor and Diver Alexander Skarsgard dives the Blue Hole with the best........

-*AmigosdelMardiveShopBz* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/amigosdelmardiveshopbz/posts/1014827035263361


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress!

This is good news about BLL. He is definitely choosing complicated roles. No romcoms for him.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Oh, I've read the book.  It's a good read - *his part is pretty central,* although there are a lot of characters. I like Liane Moriarty, she's a good plane read.  Kind of mentally casting some of the roles.  Shailene W seems a bit young for the other part.
> 
> Belize, hmm? That's different.



I've also read the book and agree he is central in that his presence is always there and in the background even thought he's not actually around. I don't know if that made sense. I'm trying not to give away any spoilers for those who haven't read it. One good thing if they follow the book - he's described as always being impeccably dressed in suits, etc. We'll get to see well dressed Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

See, adventuring! And are those new shorts?! They're ... lovely.
I'm rather envious right now, he's probably got great weather, and it's supposed to be actually winter-like here at the beginning of the week, I'm sick of )@(#$*)( winter and we really haven't had winter yet.


----------



## mary12345

He's getting a nice tan too but I must be crazy was sorta hoping the floral shorts would make a cameo appearance!! these pics make me want to be in the tropics!! the UK crew are still posting on their social media so they must all still be there too you would think he would grow tiresome of the added baggage!!


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Santress!!!
Do you know  if Big little líes" will be a mini-serie?


----------



## BagBerry13

Alex and his Adiletten.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Alex and his Adiletten.



Is that the shoes? Flip-floppy sandal thingmajigs?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Santress!
> 
> This is good news about BLL. He is definitely choosing complicated roles. No romcoms for him.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also read the book and agree he is central in that his presence is always there and in the background even thought he's not actually around. I don't know if that made sense. I'm trying not to give away any spoilers for those who haven't read it. One good thing if they follow the book - h*e's described as always being impeccably dressed in suits, etc. *We'll get to see well dressed Alex.



Here's hoping the costume person realizes that Alex looks really really good in Tom Ford suits. 



Henares said:


> Thank you very much Santress!!!
> Do you know  if Big little líes" will be a mini-serie?



Yes, this will be an 8 episode limited, or mini, series.
This is what had been discussed in the fandom in terms of career choices, that he'd come back to tv for a limited series, but not a 'regular' series like TB. So this works for him in terms of not tying him to a long term contract.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is that the shoes? Flip-floppy sandal thingmajigs?



Yes, that's what these slippers from Adidas are called in Germany. Here they used to have a reputation to be worn by people without taste. But I guess they have had a revival.


----------



## Henares

Thank you. BC. !!!


----------



## Santress

Another photo of Alex at the *Amigos del Mar* dive shop in San Pedro, Belize.
This was shared today but may be from yesterday (January 6, 2016).

Alex and Alex!!!!!!!!!! True Blood.

-*AmigosdelMarDiveShopBz* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/amigosdelmardiveshopbz/posts/1015252885220776

+ 

Fan pic shared on tumblr and instagram today (January 7, 2016):

"Do I look excited? (at Ambergris Caye Island, San Pedro, Belize (Central America))."

http://itsonlytemporary92.tumblr.co...o-i-look-excited-at-ambergris-caye-island-san

*daisynoeliaflores* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAP762_qDYs/?taken-by=daisynoeliaflores


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex captured on Nick Grimshaw's snapchat. It was hard to capture on my phone.
















The snapchat is on her tumblr site. www.asiula5.tumblr.com


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Random thoughts:

I am an old person and don't understand the purpose of Snapchat.
His swim trunks ride very low. Not that I'm complaining. 
Is this a new pair of swim trunks? Two new ones in a year? I feel like don't know him anymore! Soon, he'll starting adding color to the rest of his wardrobe, or something different like that!


----------



## merita

I don't get Snapchat, especially when you are also posting on IG.  I don't get so many things about this crew.


----------



## BagBerry13

Snapchat is so pointless especially since the stuff is gone after you've watched it. And whose life is so interesting that you have to make longer videos about it than on Instagram? I'm not a big fan of most social media but Snapchat takes the top spot in being worthless.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Snapchat is so pointless especially since the stuff is gone after you've watched it. And whose life is so interesting that you have to make longer videos about it than on Instagram? I'm not a big fan of most social media but Snapchat takes the top spot in being worthless.



So it's only 'saved' if someone's taking screen shots as it's happening? That is really rather pointless.
I'll note that Valter Skarsgard does Snapchat, but then looking at his IG and Twitter he seems less addicted to SM, and less ego-centric about it than a lot of people, especially those in the public eye. Joel K's IG isn't that bad either.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So it's only 'saved' if someone's taking screen shots as it's happening? That is really rather pointless.
> I'll note that Valter Skarsgard does Snapchat, but then looking at his IG and Twitter he seems less addicted to SM, and less ego-centric about it than a lot of people, especially those in the public eye. Joel K's IG isn't that bad either.


I like Joel's IG.  He posts some interesting stuff.  This crew...not so much.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Snapchat has a multitude of privacy issues. Especially around the supposed "temporary" nature. They're under watch by the FTC for the next 20 yrs.

And people can download and keep the chats with other tech anyhow.


----------



## mary12345

snapchat seems kinda pointless to me?? why post and then it's gone in 24hrs? this crew really does seem immature (IMHO) I'm suprised he is with them so much? I get him liking her but her pals?


----------



## VampFan

BagBerry13 said:


> Alex and his Adiletten.



At least he's wearing them appropriately. At the beach. No socks. 

I'm with all of you re: Snapchat. Facebook begat twitter begat instagram begat snapchat begat ...? Yawn. Not interested

Thinking about upcoming possible Skars sightings. We have Berlinale in February. Coachella in April (feeling a little underwhelmed by the lineup. Would rather go to BottleRock. Like the line up more). Month of June is Tarzan promo. Any other possible sightings that I've missed?


----------



## VampFan

ETA: Glastonbury in June.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> At least he's wearing them appropriately. At the beach. No socks.
> 
> I'm with all of you re: Snapchat. Facebook begat twitter begat instagram begat snapchat begat ...? Yawn. Not interested
> 
> Thinking about upcoming possible Skars sightings. We have Berlinale in February. Coachella in April (feeling a little underwhelmed by the lineup. Would rather go to BottleRock. Like the line up more). Month of May is Tarzan promo. Any other possible sightings that I've missed?



I guess it will depend on the shooting schedule for _Big Little Lies._ and the PR schedule/promo for _Tarzan_. They will definitely have him pounding the pavement with interviews for it.

I think Wondercon in March will be a certainty as Comic-Con is too late and Warner Bros will want to get as much exposure to the convention crowd as it can.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I guess it will depend on the shooting schedule for _Big Little Lies._ and the PR schedule/promo for _Tarzan_. They will definitely have him pounding the pavement with interviews for it.
> 
> I think Wondercon in March will be a certainty as Comic-Con is too late and Warner Bros will want to get as much exposure to the convention crowd as it can.



Oh, didn't think about Wondercon.  you're right. WB will be pushing their movies big time. King Arthur has been moved from end of July to ?. 

I think his role in BLL will not require a lot of screen time. Again, don't want to give away spoilers, but he can film his roles kinda sorta like he did for TB last season (10 min per ep)

Also: Filming for Mute comes after WoW movie debuts which isn't until 6/10. Tarzan promos will be going strong then, so I'm assuming filming for Mute starts early July


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Alex's character features quite heavily in all the character's viewpoints/recollections as his character is central to the story. 

Does anyone know any of the details about the Snapchat video? Did Nick Grimshaw remove it straight away? I don't have snapchat and I wouldn't know the first thing about finding out details like that for that particular app.

Ta


----------



## cecemarco

http://asiula5.tumblr.com/post/136832843132/im-nick-grimshaw-david-attenborough-and-those


You can view the snapchat video from this link. I may in the minority, but I love Grimshaw. He can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cecemarco said:


> http://asiula5.tumblr.com/post/136832843132/im-nick-grimshaw-david-attenborough-and-those
> 
> You can view the snapchat video from this link. I may in the minority, but I love Grimshaw. He can do no wrong in my eyes.



Thanks cece, I had that link in my post  I was just interested to know if it was up for the 24hrs on Grimshaw's snapchat or whipped off pretty quickly.

Thank you though. I appreciate the response.


----------



## jooa

Nick didn't remove Alex vid, it's still there. I think that Alex noticed what Nick was doing, you can see that he was looking directly on Nick, but I guess he doesn't care


----------



## a_sussan

I must say that I think it's funny that Alex is in Belize have a time off and his brothers (Gustaf and Bill) are in Jamaica the same time. Maybe they don't like Alex "friends" or they just want to relax in quiet? Who knows. 

And thanks for new pics


----------



## jooa

^^ Alex's brothers were with him in Belize, in San Pedro the other day. It's possible that they're simply traveling by the Caribbean Islands, or not, because the pic that surfaced on the internet was from October, not from December. They may also be in Belize but stay in another hotel and only spend some time with Alex, surely we don't know the entire Alex's schedule while they're staying there 
https://www.facebook.com/JustNatura...4.1073741829.673208836076215/969140786483017/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> Nick didn't remove Alex vid, it's still there. I think that Alex noticed what Nick was doing, you can see that he was looking directly on Nick, but I guess he doesn't care



Thanks Jooa. Well that's different then. In that it means one of two things: Alex is now going to allow more images of himself with Alexa to be public (because he must know Grimshaw would have a large following and the images would be fair game).

Or that Grimshaw doesn't care what Alex thinks and posted it anyway.

Either way, the vid is an interesting development.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks to Nick Grimshaw for posting these _very nice_ pics of Alex. 
Alex dont post pics of himself like many others inkluding his brothers and the other 
swedes (and a lot of actors). We would hardly have any pics at all of him, other than 
staged photoshoots or fan pics, that would be boring, I love to see him on vacations.
I think he knows about social media and he doesn´t seem to mind.
Nice to see him with his woman when he is off duty.


----------



## jooa

Alex was also on the video and pic from Alexa's birthday celebration in the countryside and even on the pic from the Glastonbury Festival on Alexa's instagram, and I'm sure that he knew that he would be in the social media.
I think he feels differently when it comes to vids and photos taken by friends (his Swedish friends also took vids and pictures with him, I remember the 'famous' video from the beach in Helsingborg) or acquaintances and differently to pictures taken by paparazzi.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well it's different to me in regards to his relationship so far with Alexa, but it's not necessarily a criticism.

The other photo's have been blurry or shots of body parts that really I think only Alex fans would ID as his. This vid leaves no doubt about it being Alex.

I don't recall (could be wrong) seeing any other vid aside from that Guy Fawkes one so you're ahead of me there 

He is definitely more open with his friends and in the fan pics. 

Anyhow, its just me making observations.


----------



## jooa

^^ I remember also the vid with shirtless Alex and Alexa by his side on Drew Elliot's snapchat from Majorca, which also was not deleted ... so I think Alex treats the whole social media normally, without any stress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ I remember also the vid with shirtless Alex and Alexa by his side on Drew Elliot's snapchat from Majorca, which also was not deleted ... so I think Alex treats the whole social media normally, without any stress.



Fair enough. Again, not one I remember and I don't actively follow her circle or his on social media. Mostly what gets posted here and Tumblr.


----------



## a_sussan

jooa said:


> ^^ Alex's brothers were with him in Belize, in San Pedro the other day. It's possible that they're simply traveling by the Caribbean Islands, or not, because the pic that surfaced on the internet was from October, not from December. They may also be in Belize but stay in another hotel and only spend some time with Alex, surely we don't know the entire Alex's schedule while they're staying there
> https://www.facebook.com/JustNatura...4.1073741829.673208836076215/969140786483017/



Oops.. sorry, I didn't look at the date for Gustaf and Bill pic ush:


----------



## BagBerry13

a_sussan said:


> I must say that I think it's funny that Alex is in Belize have a time off and his brothers (Gustaf and Bill) are in Jamaica the same time. *Maybe they don't like Alex "friends" or they just want to relax in quiet?* Who knows.



I feel you! I'm afraid Joel who's most likely in Panama will meet up with Gustaf which puts him in the vicinity of the hipsters. That can't be good! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well it's different to me in regards to his relationship so far with Alexa, but it's not necessarily a criticism.
> 
> The other photo's have been blurry or shots of body parts that really I think only Alex fans would ID as his. This vid leaves no doubt about it being Alex.
> 
> *I don't recall (could be wrong) seeing any other vid aside from that Guy Fawkes one so you're ahead of me there*
> 
> He is definitely more open with his friends and in the fan pics.
> 
> Anyhow, its just me making observations.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fair enough. *Again, not one I remember and I don't actively follow her circle or his on social media.* Mostly what gets posted here and Tumblr.



I'm too always astonished at how people are so certain about things and seem to remember everything. You could get the idea they know him personally.


----------



## jooa

^^ Nothing you can do when you have a very good memory. What falls into once, never falls out ... blessing and curse in one  All of which I reminded it was quite noisy discussed on tumblr, fansites and even in this forum  It was hard to miss.


----------



## audiogirl

jooa said:


> ^^ I remember also the vid with shirtless Alex and Alexa by his side on Drew Elliot's snapchat from Majorca, which also was not deleted ... so I think Alex treats the whole social media normally, without any stress.


The distinction is simple. While he doesn't want to use social media, it looks like he realizes many people do want to. It's a personal preference, not a requirement to be imposed on others. There are other occasions when he'll willingly pose for shots: photoshoots and industry events, so he only draws the line at paps, who are invasive and often rude. He seems to vicerally hate them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> At least he's wearing them appropriately. At the beach. No socks.
> 
> I'm with all of you re: Snapchat. Facebook begat twitter begat instagram begat snapchat begat ...? Yawn. Not interested
> 
> Thinking about upcoming possible Skars sightings. We have Berlinale in February. Coachella in April (feeling a little underwhelmed by the lineup. Would rather go to BottleRock. Like the line up more). Month of June is Tarzan promo. Any other possible sightings that I've missed?





VampFan said:


> ETA: Glastonbury in June.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I guess it will depend on the shooting schedule for _Big Little Lies._ and the PR schedule/promo for _Tarzan_. They will definitely have him pounding the pavement with interviews for it.
> 
> I think Wondercon in March will be a certainty as Comic-Con is too late and Warner Bros will want to get as much exposure to the convention crowd as it can.



Berlinale.
Now that he's not filming Mute in Berlin until later in the summer it's possible he can attend the Indie Spirit awards in February, since DOATG is up for a couple of awards. 
The Golden Globes are this Sunday, I'm not expecting him to show up for anything, but it's not outside the realm of possibility. Now that he'll be in California during awards season, WB might want him to do some of the bigger awards season parties/events in February, just to be seen. I wouldn't mind seeing Alex in a tux again at the VF party .
WonderCon at the end of March. CinemaCon is an industry event in Vegas in April, WB might want him to go schmooze the theater owners.
Coachella* is a probability, since BLL is filming in California. They'll apparently in Monterrey at the end of January for a few days location shooting. And then probably back to LA. Which means the possibility of the occasional pap sighting.
And then on to spend a couple of months of talking about almost nothing but Tarzan, notaloincloth, and diets and workout routines.  Plus lots of photoshoots (hopefully!)
Then filming Mute, and then probably promotion for both WOE and BLL (though HBO hasn't scheduled BLL yet).
I'm sure he'd love to go to Glasto again, but it's the 22-26 of June, he'll probably still be in heavy Tarzan promotion mode. If it were a week later, it might be a possibility, as the current UK release date is July 8.

*the lineup is underwhelming this year. I'd love to see GnR, but the odds of Axl even showing up for the gig are not good.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies.

Some pics of Alex shared on Frederick Macpherson's tumblr today (January 8, 2016).
Fred is the lead singer of Spector (x).
These are from November 2015:

"Wheels falling off - November 2015."

http://frederickmacpherson.tumblr.com/post/136873106239/wheels-falling-off-november-2015

"Happy birthday - November 2015."

http://frederickmacpherson.tumblr.com/post/136873089859/happy-birthday-november-2015


----------



## FreeSpirit71

First pic he looks like a strangely dressed mime in a cube. The iconic Anchorman phrase "I'm in a glass case of emotion!" came to mind. And those shorts are clashing with the wallpaper.

Seems like the beginning of Alex being ok to be photographed with Alexa and for it to be circulated.

@Buckeye I saw GNR when they toured Oz in the very early 90's - my first concert - and Axl was 2hrs late THEN. No way would I fork out the money now. (They're supposed to tour here this year)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

cecemarco said:


> http://asiula5.tumblr.com/post/136832843132/im-nick-grimshaw-david-attenborough-and-those
> 
> 
> You can view the snapchat video from this link. I may in the minority, but I love Grimshaw. He can do no wrong in my eyes.



I don't think anyone here actually hates or truly dislikes Grimshaw or Lowe or Pixie (well I don't like Poppy because I think she acts like an entitled snot). And I'm sure Alex probably does enjoy most of the time spent with them. But the reality is, her closest fashionista/entertainment friends don't seem that interesting outside of their love of parties. 



Santress said:


> Thanks for all the updates, ladies.
> 
> Some pics of Alex shared on Frederick Macpherson's tumblr today (January 8, 2016).
> Fred is the lead singer of Spector (x).
> These are from November 2015:
> 
> "Wheels falling off - November 2015."
> 
> http://frederickmacpherson.tumblr.com/post/136873106239/wheels-falling-off-november-2015
> 
> "Happy birthday - November 2015."
> 
> http://frederickmacpherson.tumblr.com/post/136873089859/happy-birthday-november-2015



Nice hat and robe!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> First pic he looks like a strangely dressed mime in a cube. The iconic Anchorman phrase "I'm in glass case of emotion!" came to mind. And those shorts are clashing with the *wallpaper*.
> 
> Seems like the beginning of *Alex being ok to be photographed with Alexa and for it to be circulated.
> *
> @Buckeye I saw *GNR *when they toured Oz in the very early 90's - my first concert - and Axl was 2hrs late THEN. No way would I fork out the money now. (They're supposed to tour here this year)



That wallpaper clashes with everything. Though, so does the rug. And the bathrobe.

It could be. Though we've had photos of them together in private settings since they started dating. And this set did take two months to get out. And we have no idea whether this person asked Alex. He may also realize they seem rather addicted to it and might try and respect his privacy but aren't always going to do so.
But as mentioned he seems more upset when paps get pics of them together than if friends do so.

I love GnR, Appetite for Destruction is one of the greatest rock albums ever. And I saw them in concert just as they were hitting it big, they did show up on time, though his voice was fried. But even by 1989, when they did open for the Stones for some shows, the drama was too much, and by the 91 tour, why did they even bother touring? And this 'reunion' doesn't have Izzy, so not a true reunion for me. Even if I were at Coachella (and rumor has it they'll be at Glasto) I'd not bother. Too much frustration.

ETA: GnR's behavior has been very unprofessional, and rude to the fans, for over 25 years now. And there are actors out there who will also be like this, they'll show up late for interviews, or press conferences, and/or whine about their job.
Thank goodness that Alex, no matter how bored he may be by doing some of this promotional stuff, he does his job, he shows up on time, he doesn't whine, etc.


----------



## merita

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think anyone here actually hates or truly dislikes Grimshaw or Lowe or Pixie (well I don't like Poppy because I think she acts like an entitled snot). And I'm sure Alex probably does enjoy most of the time spent with them. But the reality is, her closest fashionista/entertainment friends don't seem that interesting outside of their love of parties.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice hat and robe!
> 
> 
> 
> That wallpaper clashes with everything. Though, so does the rug. And the bathrobe.
> 
> It could be. Though we've had photos of them together in private settings since they started dating. And this set did take two months to get out. And we have no idea whether this person asked Alex. He may also realize they seem rather addicted to it and might try and respect his privacy but aren't always going to do so.
> But as mentioned he seems more upset when paps get pics of them together than if friends do so.
> 
> I love GnR, Appetite for Destruction is one of the greatest rock albums ever. And I saw them in concert just as they were hitting it big, they did show up on time, though his voice was fried. But even by 1989, when they did open for the Stones for some shows, the drama was too much, and by the 91 tour, why did they even bother touring? And this 'reunion' doesn't have Izzy, so not a true reunion for me. Even if I were at Coachella (and rumor has it they'll be at Glasto) I'd not bother. Too much frustration.
> 
> ETA: GnR's behavior has been very unprofessional, and rude to the fans, for over 25 years now. And there are actors out there who will also be like this, they'll show up late for interviews, or press conferences, and/or whine about their job.
> Thank goodness that Alex, no matter how bored he may be by doing some of this promotional stuff, he does his job, he shows up on time, he doesn't whine, etc.




 I don't find them interesting, at all. Alexa seems nice enough and has a good sense of humor.  


Friends taking pictures is one thing, posting on the internet is another.  They could make their accounts private which they don't.  So they are specifically putting it out there for public consumption.


----------



## audiogirl

I agree that they are putting them out there for public consumption, just like so many others. Personally, I wouldn't, but their choice is hardly unique. So I won't fault them for doing what is common practice. They come across as privileged and juvenile. And they do themselves no favors by documenting that fact in detail. I think I feel a little like Alex may - to each their own. Besides, he does have a silly goofy side and may have a better reaction to them than I have.

Anyway, Alex seems to be finding time to do some adventuring while they fritter away. He seems to be coping nicely.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm sitting here looking at the pics again from Fred MacPherson's tumblr. I'm not loving them. I think these are photos that as a professional 39yr old actor you just wouldn't want out there.

It's not debauched or anything, but he looks red-faced and boozed up. 

It's bad timing with the HBO announcement. And why are they just surfacing now?

The sooner he's back in LA working the better IMHO.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I agree that they are putting them out there  for public consumption, just like so many others. Personally, I wouldn't, but their choice is hardly unique. So I won't fault them for doing what is common practice. They come across as privileged and juvenile. *And they do themselves no favors by documenting that fact in detail. I think I feel a little like Alex may - to each their own. Besides, he does have a silly goofy side and may have a better reaction to them than I have.*
> 
> Anyway, Alex seems to be finding time to do some adventuring while they fritter away. He seems to be coping nicely.



People who overshare on SM sites, whether celebs or not, I do wonder if they look back in a few years and think "why did I post that?'

And he's definitely less judgy than I am!  But I'm just a grump in general.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm sitting here looking at the pics again from Fred MacPherson's tumblr. I'm not loving them. I think these are photos that as a professional 39yr old actor you just wouldn't want out there.
> 
> It's not debauched or anything, but he looks red-faced and boozed up.
> 
> It's bad timing with the HBO announcement. And why are they just surfacing now?
> 
> The sooner he's back in LA working the better IMHO.



Well, it was Alexa's birthday party weekend, and obviously booze was involved, but to me he just like the giant goofball that he is. In comparison to the birthday/bachelor party/Hammarby game weekend a couple years ago, he looks total sober! But to those who don't know him, I don't know how'd they react to it, if they even see it. 
I do question the timing, though. 2 months after they were taken.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, it was Alexa's birthday party weekend, and obviously booze was involved, but to me he just like the giant goofball that he is. In comparison to the birthday/bachelor party/Hammarby game weekend a couple years ago, he looks total sober! But to those who don't know him, I don't know how'd they react to it, if they even see it.
> I do question the timing, though. 2 months after they were taken.



My problem with it is that this was a private event,  and TBH it gives me the same feelings as the "purple underpants" photo taken many years ago now.

Do I like seeing him in his private domain? Sure. But it's balanced by the feeling that these are photo's Alex may have expected to remain private. And it makes me uneasy.

So are they exploitive of his fame or does Alex really not mind this side of him being made public at such a juncture in his career?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My problem with it is that this was a private event,  and TBH it gives me the same feelings as the "purple underpants" photo taken many years ago now.
> 
> Do I like seeing him in his private domain? Sure. But it's balanced by the feeling that these are photo's Alex may have expected to remain private. And it makes me uneasy.
> 
> *So are they exploitive of his fame or does Alex really not mind this side of him being made public at such a juncture in his career?*



Both?!?!
I think he noticed he's turning 40 soon and hasn't really made a big splash in Hollywood. The remaining thoughts are left in my "mind palace".


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> My problem with it is that this was a private event,  and TBH it gives me the same feelings as the "purple underpants" photo taken many years ago now.
> 
> Do I like seeing him in his private domain? Sure. But it's balanced by the feeling that these are photo's Alex may have expected to remain private. And it makes me uneasy.
> 
> *So are they exploitive of his fame or does Alex really not mind this side of him being made public at such a juncture in his career*?



That's my question as well. Over the last few months, most what what pics we had of him from her friends seemed pretty restrained, group photos, the random body part you wouldn't was him unless you knew what you were looking for, etc. But the last day, well as Arsenio Hall would say, 'things that make you go hmmmm.'
As you mentioned in your previous comment, being in LA won't be a bad thing as far as this sort of thing goes. Alexa will make it out there, but doubt that the rest of this particular gang is likely to.

@Bag, you're presuming he wants to be a 'big star'. While he enjoys the perks of the fame he has, and is probably happy for the opportunity that Tarzan presents, I don't see his being famous has been his primary goal. At all.

ETA: This type of discussion of course goes back years: Alex's stated preference for privacy vs. varying degrees of not having it, from friends posting pics, to pap pics to fan pics. 
The questions of how much he knows/allows have been brought up even before he was dating someone with a very active SM presence. 
What's being brought up again, particularly by people I'm still going to refer to as anti-fans, is how much of her friends posting is actually him trying to have a SM presence, without actually having an official SM presence. That's been one of their pet conspiracy theories the past few months.
The question to that question would be, would this be something that he'd have posted on his own accounts, even if he weren't bothered by others posting them.
I'm not really buying into the chess game type theories of him allowing this to get more media presence and pr for his upcoming projects without actually having a presence. Wouldn't it be easier for him to just have his own accounts, even if they were run by some intern in Robin Baum's office? It's that the celebs don't manipulate these things, they do.  But how far do the rabbit hole do we want to go with this, especially considering it's Alex, and not a Kardashian. If he were more known for being truly media savvy and manipulative, I might really but into it. But for now, not so much.


----------



## BagBerry13

I haven't said he wants to be a "big star". Making a bigger splash could also just mean people finally know who you are besides having played that vampire. Much like Chris Hemsworth hardly anyone knows him by name if you don't also mention the character he's most famous for. And that's not even a movie character, just from a TV series.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *I haven't said he wants to be a "big star"*. *Making a bigger splash could also just mean people finally know who you are besides having played that vampire. *Much like Chris Hemsworth hardly anyone knows him by name if you don't also mention the character he's most famous for. And that's not even a movie character, just from a TV series.




No, but in this case what you've said to explain it, splash and star aren't that far apart, in that they're both dealing with external fame. 
Can bigger fame/splash lead to better opportunities for him? Yes, and that would be a good thing as far as he's concerned. Especially as most everything still seems to go to blond men named Chris*. Though, as you mentioned one Chris is having a hard time making a go of it outside playing a certain Marvel character, even though he's had some what seemed to be choice roles come his way because of the Marvel opportunities.
But would showing up in the background of a snapchat by a British DJ be the way to accomplish this 'bigger splash'?

*maybe Alex could change his name to Chris Skarsgard, the 'lost' Skarsgard brother, and studios would look more closely at him.


----------



## BagBerry13

Again, you are twisting my words and put different connotations to it. I said bigger splash and my connotation for that is not big star.
And because it's just very current, for example, the Fassdong has made a bigger splash in Hollywood without giving much into the "external fame". I don't think he's known for only one character and people actually give him leading roles that are not only based on pre-existing characters. So you can make an impact without becoming Brad Pitt and people still know your name.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, you are twisting my words and put different connotations to it. I said bigger splash and my connotation for that is not big star.
> And because it's just very current, for example, the Fassdong has made a bigger splash in Hollywood without giving much into the "external fame". I don't think he's known for only one character and people actually give him leading roles that are not only based on pre-existing characters. So you can make an impact without becoming Brad Pitt and people still know your name.



I'm not trying to twist your words.
But in the examples you used it seemed that you were interchanging both HW and public splashiness. And, as they do/can overlap, it wouldn't be odd.

And yes, the film industry loves Fassy, even though the public may still not be entirely sure who the heck he is (and I'm pretty sure he doesn't care about that part either).


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the photos, info, and discussions  Seeing as our favourite!? site has picked up on Nick Grimshaw's snapchat, I'm putting these on here 



































fyskarsgards:

Askars on vacation in Belize - 01/07/16

*my caps from hiyagrimmys snapchat vid


----------



## Zola24

Someone has also been kind enough to put the only part of the snapchat we're interested in on yt 


*alexander skarsgard pool*
Jason Adams / Jan 7, 2016


And some gifs 
























> henricavyll:
> 
> &#8220;This man is the Alpha. He will smash you up. He&#8217;ll kill you. He&#8217;s very aggressive, very large&#8230; that&#8217;s the Alex.&#8221;



I'm not sure that I would want to be in Grimshaw's shoes, but I will be forever grateful to him


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I do question the timing, though. 2 months after they were taken.



I think that nothing odd with the timing. The guy are posting on his tumblr mostly chronologically and now he's documenting his and the band "life" in November. This is just his way of keeping this tumblr.


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all the potos, info, etc.
Zola, you´re  fantastic. Thanks for the pics, gifs, and video. I don´t know if he was a "macho alfa", but I know he is more than a simple manHis perfection is almost painful!


----------



## merita

BagBerry13 said:


> Both?!?!
> I think he noticed he's turning 40 soon and hasn't really made a big splash in Hollywood. The remaining thoughts are left in my "mind palace".


Yeah the photos and hanging with this group - meh.  It reads arrested development.  I am not the biggest fan of Fassbender but he comes across a a man.  This group and their antics make Alex seem rather juvenile.


----------



## Jubbles

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm sitting here looking at the pics again from Fred MacPherson's tumblr. I'm not loving them. ...
> 
> It's not debauched or anything, but he looks red-faced and boozed up.



^ This.


----------



## mary12345

merita said:


> Yeah the photos and hanging with this group - meh.  It reads arrested development.  I am not the biggest fan of Fassbender but he comes across a a man.  This group and their antics make Alex seem rather juvenile.


 
Agree watching the snapchat videos they put out they are like a bunch of kids on spring break


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I knew it wouldn't be long'til Dlisted picked it up:

**********​
*Open Post: Hosted By A Topless Alexander Skarsgard*








> It&#8217;s currently negative-cold as HELL where I live, so seeing a hot topless trick like Alexander Skarsgard strutting around like a My Size Ken doll is making me feel all sorts of feelings. For one, it&#8217;s making my a$$ jealous of an a$$ that has feeling in it (mine froze weeks ago). It&#8217;s also making me feel hypnotized and sleepy, which is one of the two side-effects of staring into Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s beefy V-muscles. (The second being Increased Risk of Wrist Fracture from aggressive fapping, of course). But mostly it&#8217;s making me wish I had the kind of life where killing time means watching a topless Alexander Skarsgard strutting around, like Nick Grimshaw does.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is currently on vacation with his girlfriend, Alexa Chung, and a bunch of their friends, one of which is BBC Radio 1 host Nick Grimshaw. Nick filmed a Snapchat video of Alex serving up buff dinner roll realness yesterday and released it to those of us who aren&#8217;t lucky enough to witness it in person, because Nick Grimshaw is a generous soul who is clearly gunning for sainthood after he dies.







> RIP Nick Grimshaw&#8217;s inbox. I bet it&#8217;s bursting at the seams with emails begging him to be a little more specific about that &#8220;He will smash you up&#8221; part and requests for a slow-mo edit featuring a close-up shot of those swimsuit laces bouncing off his crotch.



*Source:* Dlisted


----------



## merita

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long'til Dlisted picked it up:
> 
> **********​
> *Open Post: Hosted By A Topless Alexander Skarsgard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Dlisted



He looks like he waxed the chest hair.


----------



## audiogirl

It's just the lighting. You can see hair on his nipples and pecs.


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for all the pictures and video, ladies!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Zola & Free.

New pics from twitter today (January 10, 2016):

Eric from True Blood vacationed on the same island as me so I think that means we're friends. . . I'm famous now.

-*sampharo* twitter 

https://twitter.com/sampharo/status/686281109504704512


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the photo's Santress.

So - Golden Globes tonight, chances of Alex making an appearance? I think it might be a small chance given his casting in _Big Little Lies_ - we might see him at the HBO party?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just looking: A couple of possibilities (if he's even in LA)

*Warner Bros. and InStyle
Oasis Courtyard, Beverly Hilton, 9876 Wilshire Blvd., Beverly Hills, 8:30 p.m.
*
After the final trophy is handed out, Globes revelers inside the Beverly Hilton typically make a beeline for this bash in the hopes of bypassing the line, or at the very least the Fire Marshall, who always manages to make his presence known. Its sure to be a capacity crowd again this year at the 17th annual party partnership, which will be arranged by Thomas Ford of Tom Ford Designs featuring vibrant colors, soft gold leather, glossy lacquer and a center light installation. Warner Bros. will likely represent with talent from its nominated films including Mad Max: Fury Road and Creed.

*HBO
Circa 55 Restaurant, Beverly Hilton, 9876 Wilshire Blvd., Beverly Hills, 8:30 p.m.*

HBO&#8217;s bash is always a must-stop on the Globes party circuit inside the Hilton for stars from TV, film and music. Even though HBO came in second to Netflix for most nominations, expect to see HBO nominated talent like David Oyelowo, Oscar Isaac and Queen Latifah rubbing shoulders with fellow nominee Julia Louis-Dreyfus.

*CAA
Sunset Tower, 8358 Sunset Blvd., Los Angeles, 8:30 p.m.*

The agency hosts its annual post-show event at the exclusive property, which always proves to be one of the night&#8217;s hottest events.

*Source*: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/golden-globes-parties-2016-complete-852120


----------



## Kitkath70

Chances are Alex is in NYC.  He probably needed to go home, wash his three shirts and pack an extra pair of jeans for his stay in LA.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Chances are Alex is in NYC.  He probably needed to go home, wash his three shirts and pack an extra pair of jeans for his stay in LA.



You could be right KK, If you check the #BigLittleLies on Twitter, Reese Witherspoon,  Nicole Kidman, Laura Dern and Shailene Woodley are already on set.

Alex is probably getting spruced up for the character and studying lines.












Shailene Woodley &#8207;@PlanetShailene  16m16 minutes ago
Shailene Woodley, Nicole Kidman & Reese Witherspoon on set of #BigLittleLies today (January 10th)


*Edit*: I'm really excited to see Alex on the screen with Nicole. She's one of my favourite actresses. And she can do comedy/drama _really_ well ie _To Die For_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> *merita*Yeah the photos and hanging with this group - meh.  It reads arrested development. * I am not the **biggest fan of Fassbender but he comes across a a man.  This group and their antics make Alex seem rather juvenile.*


I'm not sure what Fassbender coming across as a man even means. While he's had an excellent reputation as an actor for quite awhile, gossip-wise, prior to dating Alicia, he's not had the best reputation. 

But I also don't think a lot of fans of Fassy the actor know that prior reputation. Nor do a lot of fans of Cumberbatch actually know about him gossip-wise. And if Tarzan does well Alex will gain new fans, but how many of them will actually pay much attention to his dating life, or that some of his gf's friends can behave like twentysomethings with arrested development?
I'm not even sure a lot of Jlaw fans know that much about her personal life. 



Kitkath70 said:


> Chances are Alex is in NYC.  He probably needed to go home, wash his three shirts and pack an extra pair of jeans for his stay in LA.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> You could be right KK, If you check the #BigLittleLies on Twitter, Reese Witherspoon,  Nicole Kidman, Laura Dern and Shailene Woodley are already on set.
> 
> Alex is probably getting spruced up for the character and studying lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shailene Woodley &#8207;@PlanetShailene  16m16 minutes ago
> Shailene Woodley, Nicole Kidman & Reese Witherspoon on set of #BigLittleLies today (January 10th)
> 
> 
> *Edit*: I'm really excited to see Alex on the screen with Nicole. She's one of my favourite actresses. And she can do comedy/drama _really_ well ie _To Die For_



To head to NYC and then on to LA seems a lot of flying just for some clothes and stuff (which he could have shipped prior to going leaving NYC last month).  Especially as they're already shooting. Though, he's also someone who, despite having said he hates flying, still does seem to fly all over, a lot.

I'm looking forward to seeing him with Nicole. And being snarky, her face looks less jacked up here. 
And the fact that we have set pics gives me hope that external shooting doesn't mean closed sets and we'll get plenty of pics.

OT: RIP David Bowie.  :cry:


----------



## a_sussan

Looking forward to this shooting and I think it will be fun to see this later. 

And RIP David Bowie :cry:


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm not sure what Fassbender coming across as a man even means. While he's had an excellent reputation as an actor for quite awhile, gossip-wise, prior to dating Alicia, he's not had the best reputation.
> 
> But I also don't think a lot of fans of Fassy the actor know that prior reputation. Nor do a lot of fans of Cumberbatch actually know about him gossip-wise. And if Tarzan does well Alex will gain new fans, but how many of them will actually pay much attention to his dating life, or that some of his gf's friends can behave like twentysomethings with arrested development?
> I'm not even sure a lot of Jlaw fans know that much about her personal life.
> 
> To head to NYC and then on to LA seems a lot of flying just for some clothes and stuff (which he could have shipped prior to going leaving NYC last month).  Especially as they're already shooting. Though, he's also someone who, despite having said he hates flying, still does seem to fly all over, a lot.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him with Nicole. And being snarky, her face looks less jacked up here.
> *And the fact that we have set pics gives me hope that external shooting doesn't mean closed sets and we'll get plenty of pics.*
> 
> OT: RIP David Bowie.  :cry:



Reese has become very media savvy recently when it comes to Draper James or her production company promoting the sh*t out of either of them. And since she's involved here producing I'm pretty sure you'll get loads of pictures.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks, Zola & Free.
> 
> New pics from twitter today (January 10, 2016):
> 
> Eric from True Blood vacationed on the same island as me so I think that means we're friends. . . I'm famous now.
> 
> -*sampharo* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/sampharo/status/686281109504704512



Tku for the photos  Alex looks sooo good, fit, tanned, and so relaxed 




BagBerry13 said:


> Reese has become very media savvvy recently when it comes to Draper James or her production company promoting the sh*t out of either of them. And since she's involved here producing I'm pretty sure you'll get *loads of pictures*.



I do hope so 

--------------------

So very sad, RIP David Bowie &#9829;x


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Very sad about David Bowie, and for Alex's soon to be director, Duncan Jones - David's son.

Buckeye you don't believe that BS about Fassbender, do you?  That's hearsay. The only thing that appears to be true is that Fassy loves women...lol. 

Another OT note. Just saw The Revenant. I've seen all the possible Oscar nons now. This film blew me away. It'll stay with me for a while.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Reese has become very media savvy recently when it comes to Draper James or her production company promoting the sh*t out of either of them. And since she's involved here producing *I'm pretty sure you'll get loads of pictures.*



And they'll probably be all Shailene! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Very sad about David Bowie, and for Alex's soon to be director, Duncan Jones - David's son.
> 
> Buckeye you don't believe that BS about Fassbender, do you?  That's hearsay. The only thing that appears to be true is that Fassy loves women...lol.
> 
> Another OT note. Just saw The Revenant. I've seen all the possible Oscar nons now. This film blew me away. It'll stay with me for a while.



When I saw the Bowie news this morning on my FB feed I had hope that it was a hoax. Alas, no.

I probably should have been more specific, or at least specifically rule that Fassy gossip out, as his ex withdrew the accusations/lawsuits and had credibility problems. I'll rephrase, looking at some of his behavior, it could also be interpreted as not always acting 'his age' 

The Revenant. It looks gorgeous, and I have currently have no interest in seeing it.


----------



## VampFan

Congratulations to Marielle Heller. She was nominated for a DGA award in a new category they have this year for first time directors for DOATG. Well deserved.

http://deadline.com/2016/01/dga-awards-nominations-2016-film-full-list-1201681227/


----------



## RedTopsy

^^ Great news, happy for Marie Heller and The Diary!  

Excerpt from article, Vogue.uk: 



> MISS VOGUE MEETS BEL POWLEY
> 
> _11 JANUARY 2016 by Naomi Pike_
> 
> Bel Powley is a name to know now. With her CBBC days as the star of "M.I High" behind her, Bel is conquering Hollywood one feminist flick at a time. Her role as Minnie Goetze in the summer's breakout indie film, "Diary Of A Teenage Girl", has catapulted her status and secured her a BAFTA nomination. Ahead of the film's DVD release, Miss Vogue chats women in cinema, kissing Alexander Skarsgård and why she loves Gucci just as much as us with the Brit babe.
> 
> _What was it like having to kiss the very handsome Alexander Skarsgård?
> _
> "Imagine if I said it was awful? It was amazing. He's the best! I was so nervous about doing all those scenes but he is the nicest man and a really brilliant actor. We did do all of the sex scenes in the first week and when they told me that was going to happen it was a very daunting thing but I got over it. Once I started kissing him I was fine&#8230;"




http://www.vogue.co.uk/miss-vogue/whats-up/2016/01/diary-of-a-teenage-girl-interview-bel-powley


----------



## BagBerry13

Looks like they're still not satisfied with _Tarzan_ and still tweak around. They're currently casting for another scene to be shot. So it appears they feel like the film is still not at its best.


----------



## OHVamp

I like how people who work with him continue to say he nice he is as a person and continue to work with.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> Looks like they're still not satisfied with _Tarzan_ and still tweak around. They're currently casting for another scene to be shot. So it appears they feel like the film is still not at its best.


You said about it like it's something unusual, and in practice all big films have re-shoots or addition filming a few months before its premiere. For example "Ant-Men" had a big filming 3 months before premiere, Michael Pena was on the set and he in that time was busy shooting "War on Everyone" with Alex and "Avengers: Age of Ultron" have two weeks reshoots also 3 months before its premiere.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> You said about it like it's something unusual, and in practice all big films have re-shoots or addition filming a few months before its premiere. For example "Ant-Men" had a big filming 3 months before premiere, Michael Pena was on the set and he in that time was busy shooting "War on Everyone" with Alex and "Avengers: Age of Ultron" have two weeks reshoots also 3 months before its premiere.



And we all know how well Ant-Man did, right?

Usually this means the film is finished already and they noticed a scene is missing to explain something vital. With that kind of budget you'd think they plan that a bit better. For example, putting it in a (coherent) script. Also, maybe some early test screenings didn't go as well as thought.


----------



## jooa

^^ I think that "Ant-Man" did quiet well, 520 milions are very good numbers 

In today's film world, practically every movie with lots of CGI have reshoots, smaller or larger. They are usually made at the last minute like in case of Marvel or Universal with all theirs big films. The reshoots are mainly of technical reasons (CGI requires great precision) but yes, quite often they're adding a scene or two


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ I think that "Ant-Man" did quiet well, 520 milions are very good numbers
> 
> In today's film world, practically every movie with lots of CGI have reshoots, smaller or larger. They are usually made at the last minute like in case of Marvel or Universal with all theirs big films. The reshoots are mainly of technical reasons (CGI requires great precision) but yes, quite often they're adding a scene or two



I see you've got apparently quite the experience.
I never said anything about reshoots. This is a completely new scene added. And from what I've read it's made to endear Tarzan to the audience.


----------



## merita

BagBerry13 said:


> I see you've got apparently quite the experience.
> I never said anything about reshoots. This is a completely new scene added. And from what I've read it's made to endear Tarzan to the audience.


 
This is interesting.  Not a good sign I don't think.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> I see you've got apparently quite the experience.
> I never said anything about reshoots. This is a completely new scene added. And from what I've read it's made to endear Tarzan to the audience.


I think that it can be seen this way, as the experience 

One new scene in 2 hours film ... wow, it must change everything


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> I think that it can be seen this way, as the experience
> 
> One new scene in 2 hours film ... wow, it must change everything




I haven't said anything about them changing but adding. Or call it "enhancing". If you're satisfied with the result why adding stuff? They try to improve an apparently not so great result. But I guess you already know how it looks.


----------



## RedTopsy

BagBerry13 said:


> I haven't said anything about them changing but adding. Or call it "enhancing". If you're satisfied with the result why adding stuff? They try to improve an apparently not so great result. But I guess you already know how it looks.





merita said:


> This is interesting.  Not a good sign I don't think.




Very exaggerated. Reshoots occurs with a lot of films during post production also adding/changing scenes.  
For exemple director Guy Ritchie is known for that  _(according to the filmnerds)_

The Tarzan film still has the releasedate in early July, so scheduled for big summer release.


----------



## jooa

I haven't seen this film, but I think that perception wasn't that bad, because I guess if it was bad like was with Charlie Hunnam film about King Arthur, WB would move it to winter ... so I still remain optimistic as teaches me my experience with all 'information' about unfinished films 

ETA. ... and something about reshoots (that also contains the addition of new scenes) from one from the film sites that I really like http://www.slashfilm.com/x-men-apocalypse-reshoots-hugh-jackman/:


> A lot of people see the word &#8220;reshoots&#8221; and immediately assume doom and  gloom. Yes, sometimes reshoots reflect a troubled production. More  often, reshoots are just a standard part of the filmmaking process that  are built into the budget and schedule. A director gets to the editing  bay and realizes he would really like another shot. A scene isn&#8217;t  working, so the crew gets together to fix it. Reshoots aren&#8217;t always  about trying to save a bad movie &#8211; they&#8217;re frequently about trying to  refine a good movie so it becomes a great movie.


----------



## RedTopsy

Link to very nice video with _Behind the scenes-clips_ from the filming of 
_The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, also interviews with Alex and Bel Powley and 
short clips from the film.


Link: http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016/01/13/bel-powley-diary-of-a-teenage-girl_n_8970398.html


----------



## RedTopsy

*Great  pics. *
Screen caps from skarsjoy.tumblr.




















*Source: skarsjoy.tumblr.com, video* http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016/01/13/bel-powley-diary-of-a-teenage-girl_n_8970398.html


----------



## merita

RedTopsy said:


> Very exaggerated. Reshoots occurs with a lot of films during post production also adding/changing scenes.
> For exemple director Guy Ritchie is known for that  _(according to the filmnerds)_
> 
> The Tarzan film still has the releasedate in early July, so scheduled for big summer release.


 
I personally don't think it is exaggerated.  I don't think this is a good sign.  Time will tell.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't believe it's exaggerated either. Nothing about Bag's post was. They've seen something they aren't happy with obviously in regards to how Tarzan may connect to the audience. Or comments from test screenings made them nervous.

It doesn't mean the film flops etc but enough concern for an entirely new scene? So long after shooting ended?

It did make me go.....hmmm.


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't believe it's exaggerated either. Nothing about Bag's post was. They've seen something they aren't happy with obviously in regards to how Tarzan may connect to the audience. Or comments from test screenings made them nervous.
> 
> It doesn't mean the film flops etc but enough concern for an entirely new scene? So long after shooting ended?
> 
> It did make me go.....hmmm.




.
I just don´t think you can immediately draw the conclusion that the film is bad 
because of the adding of a new scene/reshoot. It could depend upon a lot of things

Well I guess only time can tell us about that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Where did I immediately draw that conclusion anywhere in my post????????


----------



## audiogirl

Oh this is just silly. A chance to run the doom and gloom narrative one more time. All movies, and especially big Fx movies, have reshoots. So I fail to see how this means the movie is in trouble. A big movie like this is never shot in order. It's a huge collection of moving parts, and only after it's assembled can they effectively evaluate its flow. Some scenes make no sense until they are mastered with their CGI. 

I think we should be glad that Yates is enough of a perfectionist to want to tweak the movie. I see this as a good thing, not a sign of ruin and catastrophe.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not silly and no-one is running a doom and gloom narrative. 

Of course talk of reshoot or adding a scene will stimulate this kind of conversation. Any film that does this would have the same discussion around it.


----------



## jooa

^ ... especially when it comes to one scene. I don't get it, two weeks reshoots, 3 months before the premiere it's ok., one scene 5 month before, is a bad sign.

ETA. From the big films from this year "Batman", "X Men"  had the reshoots, "Capitan America" will have one this month, for "Suicide Squad" also is planned. Reshoots is rather norm than something unusual.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^ ... especially when it comes to one scene. I don't get it, two weeks reshoots, 3 months before the premiere it's ok., one scene 5 month before, is a bad sign.



Are you reading anyone's posts, Jooa?? LOL. Because no-one has said it's a bad film. Anywhere. 

Just that it needs tweaking. It does make people nervous though. And this on top of the already published article regarding Yates?


----------



## audiogirl

I'd be more interested in what the scene was about, especially before deciding it was a sign of problems.

And I still see it as a positive example of Yates' striving for perfection. Odds are, they've mastered in the Fx and think another scene woukd smooth something out.

They've had relatively few reshoots, actually.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> Oh this is just silly. A chance to run the doom and gloom narrative one more time. All movies, and especially big Fx movies, have reshoots. So I fail to see how this means the movie is in trouble. A big movie like this is never shot in order. It's a huge collection of moving parts, and only after it's assembled can they effectively evaluate its flow. Some scenes make no sense until they are mastered with their CGI.
> 
> I think we should be glad that Yates is enough of a perfectionist to want to tweak the movie. I see this as a good thing, not a sign of ruin and catastrophe.


 
It is not silly.  This would be a typical discussion around any big film.  I don't see anyone running a gloom and doom narrative.  ?


----------



## jooa

@ Free Your words rather weren't optimistic so I thought that you interpret all that as a bad sign, not a good one. Maybe I'm read too much 

When it comes to Yates, the article suggested rather that he has no time to finish the film properly and I think that the fact that the reshoots is planned denies it. Yates has time and want to do it as well as he can.


----------



## audiogirl

merita said:


> It is not silly.  This would be a typical discussion around any big film.  I don't see anyone running a gloom and doom narrative.  ?


Then you must not have read many of Bag's posts about the movie from before he was officially cast in the role.





merita said:


> This is interesting.  *Not a good sign I don't think*.


 Sounds gloomy to me.


BagBerry13 said:


> I haven't said anything about them changing but adding. Or call it "enhancing". If you're satisfied with the result why adding stuff? *They try to improve an apparently not so great result. *But I guess you already know how it looks.


 Also gloomy. One additional scene is truly no big deal. But it does show that Yates isn't disengaged from the film like the HR story alleged.

Again, I'm interested more in what the scene shows. I'm guessing it's a flashback to the events right before Tarzan was left orphaned. Hence the need for new casting.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think there's a big difference between optimism, "gloom" and being realistic. 

Stories of reshoots always make people nervous, no matter if it's this film or any other. 

So @Audio, is this about the comments or the poster who said it?


----------



## BagBerry13

It's like talking to a wall. As soon as you make posts that are not cheerleading Alex's every movie it's doom and gloom. Reality check: Actors do make bad decisions.

The scene concerns Tarzan directly which means Alex might have to go back to London otherwise the scene makes no sense to the audience except another character does all the explaining. I don't know if they will use it in a flashback or in present time. It could fit either way. But it's rather expensive since it's also motion capture.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think there's a big difference between optimism, "gloom" and being realistic.
> 
> Stories of reshoots always make people nervous, no matter if it's this film or any other.
> 
> So @Audio, is this about the comments or the poster who said it?


It's about the comments. It's always about the comments. Honestly, don't you think that deciding it's a "bad sign" or that they think the movie is a "not so great result" isn't a gloomy outlook. To me it just shows Yates perfectionism. It's just one scene. It doesn't even indicate a poor script. Just a desire finesse the outcome.

@Bag I think the time to determine he's made a bad decision will be after we can see the finished production. I actually don't think Alex will be in the new scene. He's going to be busy filming in LA almost 6000 miles away.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> Then you must not have read many of Bag's posts about the movie from before he was officially cast in the role. Sounds gloomy to me.
> Also gloomy. One additional scene is truly no big deal. *But it does show that Yates isn't disengaged from the film like the HR story alleged.*
> 
> Again, I'm interested more in what the scene shows. I'm guessing it's a flashback to the events right before Tarzan was left orphaned. Hence the need for new casting.


 
I don't get that at all but who knows.


----------



## RedTopsy

BagBerry13 said:


> It's like talking to a wall. As soon as you make posts that are not cheerleading Alex's every movie it's doom and gloom. Reality check: *Actors do make bad decisions.*
> 
> 
> The scene concerns Tarzan directly which means Alex might have to go back to London otherwise the scene makes no sense to the audience except another character does all the explaining. I don't know if they will use it in a flashback or in present time. It could fit either way. But it's rather expensive since it's also motion capture.




Yes, of course they do sometimes. But that doesn´t mean the Tarzanfilm is one of them. 
Most actors wants a leadrole in a big blockbusterfilm and they have to take some risks.
Joel Kinnaman made a bad decision with his role in Robocop, but at least he tried and I think
the Tarzanfilm has a lot more potential to be more popular to a wide audience.


----------



## VampFan

Not having read the script and not having seen the movie and not knowing what scene they're adding, I'm not ready to get concerned yet. I would be more interested in whether the additional scene is Yates driven or WB driven. I don't have a lot of confidence in WB. Their recent track record isn't great. 

 After the HR article there was some discussion about moving Tarzan's release date and moving KA into it's slot. I am happy though that between Tarzan and King Arthur, they felt better about Tarzan since they left it at its original release date and ended up moving KA. Of course, all of this is speculation on my part.

I do think it will boil down to marketing, which again WB hasn't been excelling at. Only time will tell. Regardless, I'll be going to see Tarzan. I love everyone in the cast, and hopefully the story will be good. For this movie, it doesn't even have to be great.  This is where I'm putting my hopes on David Yates.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> It's about the comments. It's always about the comments. Honestly, don't you think that deciding it's a "bad sign" or that they think the movie is a "not so great result" isn't a gloomy outlook. To me it just shows Yates perfectionism. It's just one scene. It doesn't even indicate a poor script. Just a desire finesse the outcome.
> 
> @Bag I think the time to determine he's made a bad decision will be after we can see the finished production. I actually don't think Alex will be in the new scene. He's going to be busy filming in LA almost 6000 miles away.




I didn't say it was a bad sign.  I said it was not a good sign.  There is a difference.  I am not going to bother explaining.  This is exhausting.  Alex is perfect and Tarzan will be perfect.


----------



## audiogirl

merita said:


> I don't get that at all but who knows.


If he was disengaged, he'd not set aside time for a new scene. The HR article implied that Yates had left Tarzan behind. One scene is really just a very small fine tuning, but it does show his continued commitment.

I apologize that I quickly (and accidentally) paraphrased. So I'll clarify. "Not a good sign" sounds gloomy to me. I don't think Alex is perfect, but he does come damn close . I only react when the criticism seems out of context to the situation. 

And I think Tarzan will be damn good. They've got a great cast, a surprisingly deep script. There was no real need to place it in the Congo Free State. This makes it set 30 years earlier than the Tarzan books. But they chose to add texture. And having Tarzan slowly peel off the layers of civilization, is an interesting twist on the typical Tarzan story of finding him in the jungle and then civilizing him. They've also got an excellent director. And due to WB's bad year, they will probably give this movie the support it deserves. 

@Free I was never convinced by that HR article. They were just fleshing out CGI. Yates didn't need to invest that much effort to supervise the result. Also the article's author had a established relationship with Disney, which was probably the source for the anonymous industry comments in the story. It makes the entire article lose credibility.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It depends if this was a decision by Yates or by Warner Bros execs. They need this year's films to make $$$ as they haven't the big run of other studio's in 2015.


----------



## OHVamp

Personally I thought Ant Man was generally a fun movie for the genre it is. I've seen worse comic book movies. I believe they made a good decision to keep humor in it. If someone doesn't enjoy this kind of fluff movie, they are not likely to praise it. Saul good, man.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ant-Man was enjoyable, though maybe not as humourous as I thought it was going to be. But as a Rudd fan I was always going to see it.

Same with Tarzan. I'll see it. The trailer was good. My 8yr old will be into it (though he'll think any romance is "Gross!!" ) and films the whole family can see are in short supply .  How the reshoot pans out, we'll have to see.


----------



## audiogirl

I thought Ant-Man was charming. A refreshing change from the usual superhero movie.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ant-Man was enjoyable, though maybe not as humourous as I thought it was going to be. But as a Rudd fan I was always going to see it.
> 
> Same with Tarzan. I'll see it. The trailer was good. My 8yr old will be into it *(though he'll think any romance is "Gross!!" ) *and films the whole family can see are in short supply .  How the reshoot pans out, we'll have to see.



This reminds me of Princess Bride: Is this going to be a kissing book? 

As for whatever new scene is supposedly happening, whatever. It may be the execs meddling, as they like to do. We're still 5 months away from release, and 5 more months of fretting.

As for WB's 'bad' year, even taking into account Hollywood's ''creative' accounting, it wasn't as bad as the press seemed to paint it:

Plagued with an array of big budget gambles that didnt deliver_, _its amazing to consider that *Warner Bros.* is literally +2% at the box office with *$1.598B*. Some of that can be attributed to the fact that Warner Bros. dominated the early part of 2015 with _American Sniper_ ($350M domestic)...

http://deadline.com/2016/01/2015-11...office-star-wars-universal-disney-1201674121/

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/studio/chart/?view=company&view2=ytd&compare=yty&studio=warnerbros.htm

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/studio/?view=company&view2=yearly&yr=2015&p=.htm


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies.

HQs of Alex out and about in Los Angeles today with Keith and Björne (January 13, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ***
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for the photos  Idk what was going on there but it looked rather awkward 




RedTopsy said:


> Link to very nice video with _Behind the scenes-clips_ from the filming of
> _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, also interviews with Alex and Bel Powley and
> short clips from the film.
> 
> Link: http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2016/01/13/bel-powley-diary-of-a-teenage-girl_n_8970398.html



Tku for the vid  I loved the bts clips, and the interviews with Alex and Bel were excellent 

Some gifs














sikanapanele


----------



## Zola24

Some more 























adrichi


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The pics from LA, I initially thought that they were older pics, maybe it's Alex's shirt and the fact that they're outdoors. Did he not get the memo to wear a green sweater?  He could have saved the blue sweater from DOATG filming and worn that, that would have been close enough.


----------



## BagBerry13

audiogirl said:


> It's about the comments. It's always about the comments. Honestly, don't you think that deciding it's a "bad sign" or that they think the movie is a "not so great result" isn't a gloomy outlook. To me it just shows Yates perfectionism. It's just one scene. It doesn't even indicate a poor script. Just a desire finesse the outcome.
> 
> @Bag I think the time to determine he's made a bad decision will be after we can see the finished production.* I actually don't think Alex will be in the new scene. He's going to be busy filming in LA almost 6000 miles away.*



From what I've read here (given I haven't read the book) Alex won't have much screentime but rather be one of those lingering characters just standing idly by or just getting talked about and be a pretty husband. So he could easily fly back to London for two days to shoot something.


----------



## jooa

^^ You could be suprised  (regarding "just standing idly by or just getting talked about and be a pretty husband").


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

Not a good week for Brits. Alan Rickman is dead.


----------



## a_sussan

What.. oh no, Alan was one of fave brit actors :'(


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


>


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> From what I've read here (given I haven't read the book) Alex won't have much screentime but rather be one of those lingering characters just standing idly by or just getting talked about and be a pretty husband. So he could easily fly back to London for two days to shoot something.


I truly don't know how you got that idea from reading here. Frankly, I don't think you really believe that, either. He's going to have plenty of screen time. There will be scenes with others, but he will be struggling through the jungle, first to find her, and then to help the enslaved natives. There is no book. But I have seen quite a bit around the Web about the plot.

*Ok this was a complete brain fart. Please disregard.*


----------



## a_sussan

*cough* talking about two different books.. *getting out of here now*


----------



## BagBerry13

audiogirl said:


> I truly don't know how you got that idea from reading here. Frankly, I don't think you really believe that, either. He's going to have plenty of screen time. There will be scenes with others, but he will be struggling through the jungle, first to find her, and then to help the enslaved natives. There is no book. But I have seen quite a bit around the Web about the plot.





a_sussan said:


> *cough* talking about two different books.. *getting out of here now*



This!!!


----------



## audiogirl

Okay. I figured out what I goofed up on. I read too fast. I humbly retract my prior comment. He's not just a pretty husband. He has some very strong key scenes throughout. The most dramatic scenes, actually. He's central. It will probably be a lot like Eric. He'll be in every ep. Howevet Eric's scenes were usually with a separate group of actors, so his segments could be shot in isolation. This time his scenes will be with Nicole, and her time will not be that flexible.

Maybe he could fly back to London, but BLL is TV and they will have a tight shooting schedule, with less flexibility. He's also a lot thinner than he was, so striping him down for jungle shots will be problematic, since even his face looks thinner. 

I think this will be a flashback, quite possibly with a junior Tarzan actor or even his folks before he was orphaned. Background to flesh things out and lend him sympathy. I can't know, I'm only guessing based on what they could possibly add that would endear him to the audience without breaking the narrative flow of the movie. The fact that it is one scene also suggests a flashback

They already have some scenes of their idyllic life in England before the action, in ordet to set up the relationship and his civilized status. And then they rush into the action. We also see.a tender reunion. So I don't see where a scene fits in for him. Of course I'm just guessing. I'd be interested to see what others might guess.


----------



## merita

audiogirl said:


> Okay. I figured out what I goofed up on. I read too fast. I humbly retract my prior comment. He's not just a pretty husband. He has some very strong key scenes throughout. The most dramatic scenes, actually. He's central. It will probably be a lot like Eric. He'll be in every ep. Howevet Eric's scenes were usually with a separate group of actors, so his segments could be shot in isolation. This time his scenes will be with Nicole, and her time will not be that flexible.
> 
> Maybe he could fly back to London, but BLL is TV and they will have a tight shooting schedule, with less flexibility. He's also a lot thinner than he was, so striping him down for jungle shots will be problematic, since even his face looks thinner.
> 
> I think this will be a flashback, quite possibly with a junior Tarzan actor or even his folks before he was orphaned. Background to flesh things out and lend him sympathy. I can't know, I'm only guessing based on what they could possibly add that would endear him to the audience without breaking the narrative flow of the movie. The fact that it is one scene also suggests a flashback
> 
> They already have some scenes of their idyllic life in England befire the action to set up the relationship and his civilized status. And then they rush into the action. We also see.a tender reunion. So i don't see where a scene fits in for him. Of course I'm just guessing. I'd be interested to see what others might guess.




Have you read the script for the new series?


----------



## audiogirl

I've read the book. I seriously doubt they'll change his scenes all that much. The story wouldn't hold together. There's a lot of daily life stuff with the three women that they could reinterpret. But his scenes are central. If anything they might extend the length of his scenes or have more of them.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I've just reread the casting call. They're looking for two boys and it's a flashback scene in the jungle. It's with a young Tarzan so Alex wouldn't be required. But given that they shoot that on a weekend he could've been available because as far as I know TV doesn't shoot on weekends.


----------



## audiogirl

Thanks for finding that. A flashback with a young Tarzan made the most sense to me, given the stated goal of endearing him to the audience. This does sound like something the studio would ask for. It's harmless.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I've just reread the casting call. They're looking for two boys and it's a flashback scene in the jungle. It's with a young Tarzan so Alex wouldn't be required. But given that they shoot that on a weekend he could've been available because *as far as I know TV doesn't shoot on weekends.*


This series was filmed the last weekend so probably the next weekends also will be busy on the set.


----------



## Santress

Pic of Alex and Nicole filming* Big Little Lies*:

The Australian actress is one of many famous faces that will be appearing in the upcoming comedy series Big Little Lies.

But Nicole Kidman struck a serious silhouette in a pair of wide legged grey trousers and her luscious locks pulled as she chatted with co star Alexander Skasgard on the film set.

The 48-year-old Hollywood star looked deep in conversation as she and Alexander took a break from filming on Tuesday in Los Angeles.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-upcoming-comedy-series-Big-Little-Lies.html


----------



## Blue Irina

Soooo... All the gloom and doom was for nothing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Not a good week for Brits. Alan Rickman is dead.



 )@#($ cancer!!!!!



BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I've just reread the casting call. They're looking for two boys and it's a flashback scene in the jungle. It's with a young Tarzan so Alex wouldn't be required. But given that they shoot that on a weekend he could've been available because as far as I know TV doesn't shoot on weekends.





jooa said:


> This series was filmed the last weekend so probably the next weekends also will be busy on the set.



Some of the weekend shooting appears to have been to be at the school when school is not in session. But it wouldn't surprise me if they do other non-school filming as well. This is a mini-series not a regular tv series.

I'm hoping that they'll give him time off for BFF, since WOE will be showing on Friday February 12:

The _Panorama Special_ will open on Friday, February 12, at the Zoo Palast with Daniel Burmans _El rey del Once_ (_The Tenth Man_) and the previously announced _War on Everyone_ by John Michael McDonagh. 

http://www.berlinale.de/en/presse/pressemitteilungen/panorama/pan-presse-detail_30868.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

First thought: They look _damn_ good together - can't wait to see them on the screen (even knowing in advance that Perry is a first class pr**k)

ETA: Very sad about Alan Rickman. A brilliant, multi-faceted actor - and that wonderful rich voice. If you get a chance, read the tribute by Daniel Radcliffe.

https://plus.google.com/+DanielRadcliffe/posts/SG1NZZvTKRt


----------



## Santress

More/HQ set pics from January 12, 2016:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> First thought: They look _damn_ good together - can't wait to see them on the screen (even knowing in advance that Perry is a first class pr**k)
> 
> ETA: Very sad about Alan Rickman. A brilliant, multi-faceted actor - and that wonderful rich voice. If you get a chance, read the tribute by Daniel Radcliffe.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/+DanielRadcliffe/posts/SG1NZZvTKRt


Agree re Nicole and Alex. Very much what I would have seen from the book.  Still wrapping my head around Reese in that role, but I think he will handle Perry just fine.  

Alan Rickman's career is what I would want if I were an actor.  While we speak here a lot about career planning or blockbusters, etc., he was in soo many good roles but never stuck with any of them as a burden or defining him.


----------



## Zola24

So sad, Alan Rickman, RIP


-----------------



Santress said:


> ****
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr



Tku for the on set pix, I lv them  And I agree Free and Squirrel, Alex and Nicole look so good together, perfect casting. I guess I'd better crack on and start reading my copy of the book 



Yay, I&#8217;ve finally seen The Diary of A Teenage Girl, (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diary-Teena...8-1&keywords=the+diary+of+a+teenage+girl+2015), I absolutely loved it. A beautiful story, told with so much understanding of female teenage sexual angst and adventure. Yes there was lots of sex in it, but it was in no way pornographic, just real. I would have loved to see more of Alex (obv) and Bel as I thought their scenes were so good, in fact all the acting was first rate, and the cartoons blended in perfectly.

Having seen the movie I&#8217;m even more puzzled why it received an 18 rating in the UK, I&#8217;m really disappointed with that as it definitely should be required viewing for 13+. There is nothing to fault with this movie, it is perfect in every way.























beaufortplace


----------



## Maggiesview

Zola24 said:


> So sad, Alan Rickman, RIP
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 
> 
> 
> Tku for the on set pix, I lv them  And I agree Free and Squirrel, Alex and Nicole look so good together, perfect casting. I guess I'd better crack on and start reading my copy of the book
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, I&#8217;ve finally seen The Diary of A Teenage Girl, (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diary-Teena...8-1&keywords=the+diary+of+a+teenage+girl+2015), I absolutely loved it. A beautiful story, told with so much understanding of female teenage sexual angst and adventure. Yes there was lots of sex in it, but it was in no way pornographic, just real. I would have loved to see more of Alex (obv) and Bel as I thought their scenes were so good, in fact all the acting was first rate, and the cartoons blended in perfectly.
> 
> Having seen the movie I&#8217;m even more puzzled why it received an 18 rating in the UK, I&#8217;m really disappointed with that as it definitely should be required viewing for 13+. There is nothing to fault with this movie, it is perfect in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaufortplace


It's my guess that the British rating committee disliked the tone regarding the sexual freedom for a teenage girl more than anything else, in particular her sexual initiation by a 35 year old man. If the tone had been judgemental and punitive towards him and repressive towards her ( as in girls who sexually experiment too widely and freely come  to no good end) then it woud have been deemed fit for those 13+ teen girls it was intended to reach. Societies long used to repressing femal sexuality are not yet ready for this kind of film,although teen girls may very well be. I hope they eventually find it on DVD and buy it.


----------



## Zola24

^ @Maggiesview, If I remember correctly the BFI gave Tdoatg such a high rating for graphic representation of the penis, shock horror, as if we haven't seen similar, and worse, on so many railway stations and park benches!? I definitely think you are right re the real objections of the BFI, and I also think this is the reason Tdoatg missed out on being nominated in any of the major awards as it is certainly worthy. Although I am very happy that now Diary is, or soon will be, generally available, to think how many young teenage girls will be able to see and be reassured by this great movie.


----------



## audiogirl

Oops weird double post.


----------



## audiogirl

Oops weird double post.


----------



## audiogirl

Alex also made a pedophile sympathetic and likable. He was a loser, but you cared about him. It gave the wrong message. The censors probably worried that young girls would be eager to get de-flowered by Alex lookalikes. As if they're easy to find


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Alex also made a pedophile sympathetic and likable. He was a loser, but you cared about him. It gave the wrong message. The censors probably worried that young girls would be eager to get de-flowered by Alex lookalikes. As if they're easy to find



I think the censors were probably as confronted as some viewers - by a girl as young as Minnie who was thoroughly exploring her sexuality. Alex's character was messed up, but Minnie was equally as forthright and confused about her experimentation and not just in the scenes with Monroe ie; the scene where the girls pretend to be prostitutes in the bar.

It was very different in tone to other films about young female sexuality. And I don't know about you but at that age I was crushing on older men and sort of feeling out that "power" that Minnie's mother talks about as a girl blossoming into a woman (not that at 14 I would have known what the hell to do with a guy and would have run scared) but Minnie is just a different kind of girl - her sexuality was all consuming and fueled her art. 

Not that it makes Monroe giving into his desires the "right" thing to do. He's flawed and f*cked up. But a lot of this film is driven by _Minnie's_ sexual exploration. I'm reasonably certain that if not Monroe, then Minnie would have found someone else quickly, perhaps in her own age to start that with. He was just there, and he was the wrong choice, he's weak and yeah it's pedophilia.

I'm rambling all over the place, anyhow. Monroe giving in _is_ completely wrong. But I think the censors were more scared of the portrayal of young women who shock! like sex and wanted to be in charge and be loved and made a lot of mistakes without some happy every after.


----------



## audiogirl

Oh I totally agree with everything you said, especially about Minnie's exploration and her walk on the wild side making the censors uncomfortable. Of course, there was a positive message there when Minnie came out the other side, stronger and wiser. But the censors disregarded that.

I suspect most girls do crush on older men. I didn't explain it very well. The fact that Monroe was so charming, likable, and gorgeous made things worse aboit the pedophile worries.


----------



## Maggiesview

Zola24 said:


> ^ @Maggiesview, If I remember correctly the BFI gave Tdoatg such a high rating for graphic representation of the penis, shock horror, as if we haven't seen similar, and worse, on so many railway stations and park benches!? I definitely think you are right re the real objections of the BFI, and I also think this is the reason Tdoatg missed out on being nominated in any of the major awards as it is certainly worthy. Although I am very happy that now Diary is, or soon will be, generally available, to think how many young teenage girls will be able to see and be reassured by this great movie.


Yes,and although Room was a very good movie,DOATG was better and got better overall reviews.It was certainly much better than Brooklyn and Bel's performance totally put Ronan's in the shade . I like Soirise and she was good in Brooklyn but she did not captivate,memorize and totally inhabit her character like Bel did.  In Room, Brie Larson did a great job but she didn't carry the film like Bel did. The child actor carried it. Then there is the fact that although Askars did a brilliant job supporting her no awards acknowledged that job. It's as if by recognizing his performance,they are somehow giving a tacit nod of approval to what his character ,Monroe did in the film. At least the very that was most likely the perception they feared the public would have.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> First thought: They look _damn_ good together - can't wait to see them on the screen (even knowing in advance that *Perry is a first class pr**k)*
> 
> ETA: Very sad about Alan Rickman. A brilliant, multi-faceted actor - and that wonderful rich voice. If you get a chance, read the tribute by Daniel Radcliffe.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/+DanielRadcliffe/posts/SG1NZZvTKRt



That and more (or less).



scaredsquirrel said:


> Agree re Nicole and Alex. Very much what I would have seen from the book.  Still wrapping my head around Reese in that role, but I think he will handle Perry just fine.
> 
> Alan Rickman's career is what I would want if I were an actor.  While we speak here a lot about career planning or blockbusters, etc., he was in soo many good roles but never stuck with any of them as a burden or defining him.



Reese isn't who I physically imagined for Madeline, but I think she'll get the personality.

I think Alex will be fine as Perry, there's a nuance/duality to him even in the book, and Alex does that well anyway. But watching some of the scenes between Perry and Celeste, that's going to be difficult.


DOATG: I'll be eagerly awaiting my Amazon delivery next week, it seems like it took Sony forever to get it out on DVD.

As for the ratings, here in the States the ratings board has a well documented issue with its 'problems' with female sexuality vs. its more relaxed attitude toward male sexuality (and violence). I believe there was surprise from the DOATG people that they had problems with the UK board. I'd like to believe that sometime soonish this double standard in regards to female sexuality/nudity vs. male nudity (plus the American attitude toward film violence) will be a thing of past. But I doubt it.


----------



## BagBerry13

I guess Björne is busy now being the plus one to his famous Swedish friends. He went with Alicia to last night's Critic's Choice.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola.

From twitter/tumblr today (January 18, 2016), another photo of Alex by *Jon Premosch* from when he was promoting *The Diary of  a Teenage Girl* at BuzzFeed NY on August 5, 2015:

"Alexander Skarsgard and His Vampire Eyes."

http://premosch.com/post/137575385823/alexander-skarsgard-and-his-vampire-eyes

https://twitter.com/JonPremosch/status/689198678456799232


----------



## Santress

*Bankside Films* has released a new promo still and poster for *War on Everyone* (WOE). WOE will have its world premiere at the *2016 Berlin International Film Festival* in February.

Poster tagline:

Theyre gonna kick your *** and get away with it.

Source: *Bankside-films.com*

https://www.bankside-films.com/uploads/media/WOE_homepage2_1.jpg

https://www.bankside-films.com/screeners/war_on_everyone.html


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, santress! Wish we had a trailer.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great poster, he looks good.

Oh, and Alex.....


----------



## RedTopsy

I´m getting excited to see the film. 
So much Alex-related stuff to look forward to this year.


----------



## Santress

From twitter, a fans pic of a new *Tarzan* promotional still (most likely from the March 2016 issue of *Empire Magazine*:

Nice to see Alexander Skarsgard's not been forced to shave for the Tarzan.

-*Conv_16* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Conv_16/status/691671082554789888

https://twitter.com/Conv_16/status/691667351318691840


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress!!! He´s really  gorgeous


----------



## Zola24

Tku for all the photos Santress 

Lv the WoE poster  really looking forward to this, and WB won't have to do much pr for Tarzan if they keep releasing stills like this 

I also lv the Jon Premosch photo, tku 


*Happy Australia Day* 








> skarsloverdownunder:
> 
> Happy Australia Day! We live in a great country lets celebrate.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

New stills of Alex from *War on Everyone*:











*Source:* SkarsJoy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From twitter, a fans pic of a new *Tarzan* promotional still (most likely from the March 2016 issue of *Empire Magazine*:
> 
> Nice to see Alexander Skarsgard's not been forced to shave for the Tarzan.
> 
> -*Conv_16* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Conv_16/status/691671082554789888
> 
> https://twitter.com/Conv_16/status/691667351318691840



I'm looking forward to a high quality version of this picture. Because reasons. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> New stills of Alex from *War on Everyone*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* SkarsJoy



I'm sad that he didn't keep this shirt and add it to his wardrobe!


----------



## RedTopsy

Great pic of Alex!


----------



## GlamazonD

Thank you for all the lovely pictures ladies. I love his WOE hair, especially that last one Free posted 






i2.wp.com/media0.giphy.com/media/A3SXPrh6OrOc8/giphy.gif


----------



## Zola24

Tku so much *Free* for the WoE still  

I so wanna know who busted this Monroe's nose  

I'd also like to say tku to the wardrobe dept, they sure know the best colours for Alex, and I so wish he would have his hair this short in rl too


----------



## Hannaheart

Thank you Santress!


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for all the pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Zola24

> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård as Tarzan in EMPIRE magazine (March 2016) digital issue #LegendofTarzan
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s about Lord Greystroke going back to Tarzan,&#8221; explains Alexander Skarsgård. &#8220;It&#8217;s about someone who&#8217;s very controlled, someone who keeps a lid on the animal within. Then slowly that savage part of him comes out.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re really making the most of Alex&#8217;s body,&#8221; laughs Jane, Margot Robbie. &#8220;Jane ends up in tatters too, but not quite to the extent of Tarzan.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Tarzan has never been done with a real wallop of action and entertainment and scale and budget,&#8221; says director David Yates. &#8220;That&#8217;s what we&#8217;re doing. I hope it&#8217;ll surprise people.&#8221;
> 
> my digital scans
> 
> ETA - this magazine is from the UK. The Legend of Tarzan will come out there July 8, but it&#8217;s set to premiere in the US on July 1st.



Yay! The positive articles for Tarzan have started, I'm so excited  Suck that up H'wood Reporter, and Lainey


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the updates and pics ladies! 




Zola24 said:


> Yay! The positive articles for Tarzan have started, I'm so excited  Suck that up H'wood Reporter, and Lainey



Yes, I´m excited too and also waiting for the film promotion to get going. 
I will be nervous when it´s time for the filmrelease. 

Nice article and sexy pic of Alex.  
Thanks for posting.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress,


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Suz! Yw @ Sus.

Full article & scans of the print version of the *Empire Magazine* profile (on pages 8-9) courtesy of the ASkars Library:

*Lord of the Abs:  Alexander Skarsgård Is the New Tarzan*

by Owen Williams/Edited by Chris Hewitt

Tarzan turns 104 this year, and he&#8217;s never looked better. The &#8220;dad at the beach holding it in&#8221; look favoured by Johnny Weissmuller has gone, and Alexander Skarsgård has brought his washboard abs to The Legend of Tarzan. &#8220;They&#8217;re really making the most of Alex&#8217;s body,&#8221; laughs his Jane, Margot Robbie.  &#8220;Jane ends up in tatters too, but not quite to the extent of Tarzan.&#8217;





     Cinema has given Edgar Rice Burroughs&#8217; creation short shrift recently, as you&#8217;ll know if you&#8217;re one of the few who saw 2014&#8242;s mo-capped Tarzan (starring Kellan Lutz), or the fewer still who saw Casper Van Dien out-acted by his own loincloth in 1998&#8242;s Tarzan and the Lost City.  But director David Yates&#8217; lavish blockbuster hopes to show that there&#8217;s more to the Lord of the Apes than just swinging around the jungle.  Forgoing the origin-story route, Yates&#8217; take catches up with this Tarzan after he&#8217;s been civilised in London, when something draws him back to the jungle.

     &#8220;It&#8217;s about Lord Greystoke going back to being Tarzan,&#8221; explains Skarsgård, &#8220;It&#8217;s about someone who&#8217;s very controlled, someone who keeps a lid on the animal within. Then slowly that savage part of him comes out.&#8221;

     Yates was attracted by the idea of making the biggest-budget Tarzan since Disney&#8217;s Phil Collins-drenched animation in 1999.  &#8220;Tarzan has never been done with a real wallop of action and entertainment and scale and budget,&#8221; he says.  &#8220;That&#8217;s what we&#8217;re doing.  I hope it&#8217;ll surprise people.&#8221;

     Yet Yates isn&#8217;t straying too hard from the template.  &#8220;There&#8217;s still a Tarzan&#8217;s-friends-with-all-the-animals vibe,&#8221; laughs Samuel L. Jackson, who plays the hero&#8217;s buddy, George Washington Williams. &#8220;And vine-swinging, and all that good ****.&#8221; 

- Owen Willams

The Legend of Tarzan is out on July 1 (U.S.)/July 8 (UK).

Article Source:  *Empire Magazine*/Owen Williams, *The Library's* transcription/edits & special thanks to BBD for sending The Library the scans!


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free & Suz! Yw @ Sus.
> 
> Full article & scans of the print version of the *Empire Magazine* profile (on pages 8-9) courtesy of the ASkars Library:




Thank you Santress!


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola and Santress!!!!
My poor heart!!!


----------



## OHVamp

We should be hearing more and more about Tarzan I hope.


----------



## Zola24

> aislingssong:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/ce...-hottest-men-of-2015-2016/viewgallery/1451390



58!!! Those Glamour readers must be on some good stuff 


Some more blue sweater porn 

















> skarsgardaddict:
> 
> The Diary Of a Swedish Goofball &#9825; (for skarsjoy!)


----------



## Zola24

> appreciating-alexander-skarsgard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First clip from Alexander Skarsgards movie War on Everyone. http://www.berlinale.de/en/programm/berlinale_programm/datenblatt.php?film_id=201606741#tab=video25
> 
> Meet bad cop and bad cop.
> 
> Terry & Bob: tougher than Starsky & Hutch, funnier than Laurel & Hardy and better looking than Siegfried & Roy. These hard-to-impress buddy cops blackmail the entirety of New Mexico, plant cocaine on small-time hoods with bubble perms, consume it there and then, drink non-stop, ram their snazzy car into a wall, return to wife and kids (as Bob does, played by Michael Pena), marvel at chicks with dicks, or fall in love with the right sort of girl (as Terry does, played by Alexander Skarsgård). But a British Lord, especially a real one, will not allow himself to be pushed around in the manner to which these carefree, chaotic cops have become accustomed. Terry and Bob get more entangled in a web of blackmail, abduction and drugs than they could ever have imagined even in their wildest acid-nightmares
> Irish director John Michael McDonagh will be familiar to Panorama audiences through his sarcastic portrait of small-town cops The Guard and his quick-witted drama about sexual abuse in the church, Calvary. His latest film is a bitter, hyperactive, tragicomic trip against a crazy backdrop of references to cop films and crime series, with great music and two male leads who really take it to the limit.



 Yay! I love the trailer, I love the blurb, there is not a thing I don't love about this movie, and Alex just blew me away  This is definitely my sort of black comedy 


Eta: Gifs! 

















> beaufortplace:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard in War on Everyone (2016) (x https://www.berlinale.de/en/programm/berlinale_programm/datenblatt.php?film_id=201606741#tab=video25)


----------



## jooa

"War on Everyone" will be screening during SXSW festival which runs March 11-19 in Austin.
source: http://deadline.com/2016/02/sxsw-2016-full-feature-lineup-revealed-1201694614/


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola and Jooa.  I´m so glad!!!! I hope Alex´s job  was recognised by directors, public and juries!!!!! He deserves some nominations!!! He deserves the best! ( I know, my love for him blinds my mind)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free & Suz! Yw @ Sus.
> 
> Full article & scans of the print version of the *Empire Magazine* profile (on pages 8-9) courtesy of the ASkars Library:
> 
> *Lord of the Abs:  Alexander Skarsgård Is the New Tarzan*
> 
> by Owen Williams/Edited by Chris Hewitt
> 
> Tarzan turns 104 this year, and he&#8217;s never looked better. The &#8220;dad at the beach holding it in&#8221; look favoured by Johnny Weissmuller has gone, and Alexander Skarsgård has brought his washboard abs to The Legend of Tarzan. &#8220;They&#8217;re really making the most of Alex&#8217;s body,&#8221; laughs his Jane, Margot Robbie.  &#8220;Jane ends up in tatters too, but not quite to the extent of Tarzan.&#8217;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinema has given Edgar Rice Burroughs&#8217; creation short shrift recently, as you&#8217;ll know if you&#8217;re one of the few who saw 2014&#8242;s mo-capped Tarzan (starring Kellan Lutz), or the fewer still who saw Casper Van Dien out-acted by his own loincloth in 1998&#8242;s Tarzan and the Lost City.  But director David Yates&#8217; lavish blockbuster hopes to show that there&#8217;s more to the Lord of the Apes than just swinging around the jungle.  Forgoing the origin-story route, Yates&#8217; take catches up with this Tarzan after he&#8217;s been civilised in London, when something draws him back to the jungle.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s about Lord Greystoke going back to being Tarzan,&#8221; explains Skarsgård, &#8220;It&#8217;s about someone who&#8217;s very controlled, someone who keeps a lid on the animal within. Then slowly that savage part of him comes out.&#8221;
> 
> Yates was attracted by the idea of making the biggest-budget Tarzan since Disney&#8217;s Phil Collins-drenched animation in 1999.  &#8220;Tarzan has never been done with a real wallop of action and entertainment and scale and budget,&#8221; he says.  &#8220;That&#8217;s what we&#8217;re doing.  I hope it&#8217;ll surprise people.&#8221;
> 
> Yet Yates isn&#8217;t straying too hard from the template.  &#8220;There&#8217;s still a Tarzan&#8217;s-friends-with-all-the-animals vibe,&#8221; laughs Samuel L. Jackson, who plays the hero&#8217;s buddy, George Washington Williams. &#8220;And vine-swinging, and all that good ****.&#8221;
> 
> - Owen Willams
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan is out on July 1 (U.S.)/July 8 (UK).
> 
> Article Source:  *Empire Magazine*/Owen Williams, *The Library's* transcription/edits & special thanks to BBD for sending The Library the scans!



You could grate a banana on those abs? Interesting visual image there! 



OHVamp said:


> We should be hearing more and more about Tarzan I hope.



I suspect that WB will start really  promoting at the end of March, beginning of April, once Batman vs. EmoSuperman is released.



Zola24 said:


> *I love the trailer, I love the blurb, there is not a thing I don't love about this movie, and Alex just blew me away  This is definitely my sort of black comedy *
> 
> 
> Eta: Gifs!


Yes, I love this description: &#8220;Terry & Bob: tougher than Starsky & Hutch, funnier than Laurel  & Hardy and better looking than Siegfried & Roy. These  hard-to-impress buddy cops blackmail the entirety of New Mexico, plant  cocaine on small-time hoods with bubble perms..."

This looks like fun.




jooa said:


> "War on Everyone" will be screening during SXSW festival which runs March 11-19 in Austin.
> source: http://deadline.com/2016/02/sxsw-2016-full-feature-lineup-revealed-1201694614/



Excellent. With Berlin next week and SXSW next month, at least we know he won't be ninja during those few days.


----------



## Zola24

jooa said:


> "War on Everyone" will be screening during SXSW festival which runs March 11-19 in Austin.
> source: http://deadline.com/2016/02/sxsw-2016-full-feature-lineup-revealed-1201694614/



Tku for the sxsw news  Another date to cross fingers for 




Henares said:


> Thank you very much Zola and Jooa. 'flowers'hugs' I´m so glad!!!! I hope Alex´s job  was recognised by directors, public and juries!!!!! He deserves some nominations!!! He deserves the best!'sunshine'ps' ( I know, my love for him blinds my mind)'p



You are so sweet and funny, lol. These probably won't help to cure your mind blindness either  And yes, Alex does often get overlooked for awards, I think mostly because his acting is so natural and understated, although Tarzan will definitely bring him to more people's attention, and if WoE is as good as it looks, I'm sure his performance will also gain extra fans 

















> henricavyll:
> 
> &#8220;It was hidden in his anus, your Honor.&#8221;


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You could grate a banana on those abs? Interesting visual image there!
> 
> I suspect that WB will start really  promoting at the end of March, beginning of April, once Batman vs. EmoSuperman is released.
> 
> *Yes, I love this description: Terry & Bob: tougher than Starsky & Hutch, funnier than Laurel  & Hardy and better looking than Siegfried & Roy. These  hard-to-impress buddy cops blackmail the entirety of New Mexico, plant  cocaine on small-time hoods with bubble perms..."
> 
> This looks like fun.*
> 
> Excellent. With Berlin next week and SWSX next month, at least we know he won't be ninja during those few days.



WoE looks like it's gonna be an excellent and very funny dark movie and I'm really looking forward to it  Added bonus: Alex in a blue suit, and super short hair 
























imhereforsookie / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

imhereforsookie / continued.



















> imhereforsookie:
> 
> Michael Pena.. too funny&#8230;
> 
> video http://www.berlinale.de/en/programm/berlinale_programm/datenblatt.php?film_id=201606741#tab=video25




Eta: Alex really is an excellent straight man  I'm rofl here :giggles:


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, ZolaAnd all of you, of course





Source: MyLoveSkarsgard


----------



## jooa

Alex is in "Zoolander 2" 


> No one was surprised to hear that Zoolander 2 features  a lot of cameos. But the full roll-call of names Ben Stiller has  gathered for the film is mind-boggling: it could have more celebrity  cameos than any other movie.
> For the first film, producers were so wary of invoking the wrath of  the well-heeled that the film&#8217;s haute couture designers were only  pictured as silhouettes. But the great and the good of the fashion-world  have been lining up to be in the sequel.
> Sadly, Stiller's plan to have Julian Assange pop up in the orgy scene  didn't come off ("he said he couldn't get out"). But many more  celebrity cameos did. *Valentino*,* Tommy Hilfiger*, *Alexander Wang* and *Marc Jacobs* are among the top designers to pop up in Stiller&#8217;s catwalk comedy, alongside a handful of models: *Kate Moss*,* Naomi Campbell*,* Jourdan Dunn* and* Karlie Kloss*. There&#8217;s even a turn from American Vogue editor *Anna Wintour* &#8211; and, inevitably, *Kim Kardashian*.
> And there are more. In the world of pop, Zoolander 2 spans at least three generations, from 21-year-old *Justin Bieber* through to 82-year-old *Willie Nelson*, via *Sting*, *Joe Jonas*, *Lenny Kravitz*, *Ariana Grande*, *DJ Skrillex*, *Demi Lovato* and *MC Hammer* &#8211; who appears an inmate in &#8220;fashion prison&#8221;.
> That&#8217;s not counting the actors in the cast. Since the first full trailer was released in November, *Benedict Cumberbatch*&#8217;s role as transgender model All has been a source of fierce debate. Other notable names include *Macaulay Culkin, Olivia Munn *and* Kiefer Sutherland*  (Sutherland is one of many love-interests for Owen Wilson's preening  model, Hansel). There are a host of familiar faces from the first  Zoolander film: *Milla Jovovoich*, *Christine Taylor* and *Alexander Skarsgard*. The film's co-writer *Justin Theroux* is also back, reprising his role as an evil DJ.


source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/zoolander-2/celebrity-cameos-list/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> Alex is in "Zoolander 2"
> 
> source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/zoolander-2/celebrity-cameos-list/



I was suspecting this, since I didn't believe that his trip to Paris during fashion week was solely to be with Alexa for a day (I'm presuming that's when he did his cameo). But, Meekus is dead. So, flashback? Identical cousin/twin? As himself?


----------



## OHVamp

We cant rule out he'll appear as a crispy critter, BC.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies.

*Cineuropa.org* has released two more clips of Alex in *War on Everyone*:

http://www.cineuropa.org/vd.aspx?t=video&l=en&rdID=303327&did=304651

http://www.cineuropa.org/vd.aspx?t=video&l=en&rdID=303327&did=304652

Re:  Zoolander 2, The Library said they've "spoken to several people who&#8217;ve seen the movie and all have claimed he&#8217;s not in the film BUT two IMDb members saw him and describe it as a super brief appearance."

Spoilers here:



Spoiler



According to Joinie, &#8220;He plays Adam of Adam and Eve from the bible. He&#8217;s on it for less than a minute.&#8221;



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1608290/board/thread/253407916?d=253439818#253439818



Spoiler



Per loa6746, &#8220;There&#8217;s a scene that involves Adam and Eve (yes really). Skarsgard is Adam and Karlie Kloss is Eve. It&#8217;s very quick cameo.&#8221;



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1608290/board/thread/253407916?d=253447091#253447091


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks for the updates, ladies.
> 
> *Cineuropa.org* has released two more clips of Alex in *War on Everyone*:
> 
> http://www.cineuropa.org/vd.aspx?t=video&l=en&rdID=303327&did=304651
> 
> http://www.cineuropa.org/vd.aspx?t=video&l=en&rdID=303327&did=304652
> 
> Re:  Zoolander 2, The Library said they've "spoken to several people who&#8217;ve seen the movie and all have claimed he&#8217;s not in the film BUT two IMDb members saw him and describe it as a super brief appearance."
> 
> Spoilers here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> According to Joinie, &#8220;He plays Adam of Adam and Eve from the bible. He&#8217;s on it for less than a minute.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1608290/board/thread/253407916?d=253439818#253439818
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Per loa6746, &#8220;There&#8217;s a scene that involves Adam and Eve (yes really). Skarsgard is Adam and Karlie Kloss is Eve. It&#8217;s very quick cameo.&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1608290/board/thread/253407916?d=253447091#253447091



The first clip, I enjoyed watching him run. The second, it's strange to see him in a hat like that, but he looked really really good.

The Zoolander spoilers, interesting cameo, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Santress

Blurry pic of Alex at the *68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards* (February 6, 2016):

"#Alexander Skarsgard #dgaawards @ Hyatt Regency Century Plaza."

-*marcmalkin* twitter 

https://twitter.com/marcmalkin/status/696166758206590977


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Blurry pic of Alex at the *68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards* (February 6, 2016):
> 
> "#Alexander Skarsgard #dgaawards @ Hyatt Regency Century Plaza."
> 
> -*marcmalkin* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/marcmalkin/status/696166758206590977



Aww, how lovely is this man  supporting Marielle at the Directors Guild Awds, yes I know he can network, and good luck to him, he really looks the part! Good luck to Marielle too  Tku too, and @*jooa*, for the Zoolander 2 news 


















adrichi


----------



## Zola24

Some 'running' gifs 






















beautfortplace / continues . . .

Oh how annoying is this 8 img limit thing!


----------



## Zola24

. . . beaufortplace / continued.










henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> Bad boy, bad boy, whatcha gonna do what'cha gonna do when he comes for you? Well, pretty much anything he wants. (That Im bendy enough to manage.)
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, well worth the yoga classes, War on Everyone.


----------



## Zola24

Ain't ever gonna stop Tarzan wanting to get in on the act  Don't want the poor bb feeling neglected, I think Meekus was the last straw :giggles: 







> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .if I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?
> 
> Tagged: because lord **** a duck...but you are the prettiest damn thing, Alexander Skarsgard, The Legend of Tarzan, it was truly a pleasure to mask out your gorgeous bod dude....


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards* (February 6, 2016).

Originals:  *SG Gallery* & *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Originals:  *SG Gallery* & *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Suz.

Full set from *Zimbio* so far...

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+68th+Annual+DGA+Awards+Exclusive/PaLQ7cXiyX1

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...al+Directors+Guild+America+Awards/vJ9-7kt_lbX


----------



## Santress

More/HQ & Beautiful:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*
Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

....and More/HQ & Beautiful:

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

*swoon*  OH my...  

Thank you Zola and Santress for all the beautiful pics and gifs.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress and Zola for posting all these great pics and gifs. 

Alex is gorgeous.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola and Santress!!!!  I have no words to describe all my feelings ( it´s normal in my horrible english, but neither in my own lenguage)
Thank you


----------



## Zola24

Tku2  and tku2 Santress for all the gorgeous hqs 

Some more 'running' gifs - as if I wasn't excited enough about War on Everyone already!


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Alex at the *68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards* (February 6, 2016).
> 
> Originals:  *SG Gallery* & *Zimbio*



What a lovely surprise to see him there. I'd forgotten about this awards show, probably because I didn't expect him to be there.
We go years without tux pics from him and now three in a few months. We're going to be spoiled this year.



Zola24 said:


> Aww, how lovely is this man  supporting Marielle at the Directors Guild Awds, yes I know he can network, and good luck to him, he really looks the part! Good luck to Marielle too  Tku too, and @*jooa*, for the Zoolander 2 news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adrichi







Zola24 said:


> henricavyll



The gif of him sucking on the popsicle is very, very distracting! 

Perhaps because I'm not right in the head, but the shot of Terry using the poor waiter as a human shield is amusing the heck out of me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the clip of the movie. I'm really looking forward to WoE.

I'm not loving his look on the red carpet. The suit is nice but it's not fitted properly. Alex has been working a lot (I think, the damn set is so closed) on _Big Little Lies_ but he looks pretty tired up close, especially his eyes. He's missing that glint. He's not bringing the GQ M*thaF*cker Mr Movie Star Charisma&#8482; that he usually does for red carpet events.

Someone needs to break his love for that slick back hair-do. It looks _sooo_ much better in the clips for _War on Everything_.


----------



## Santress

...and even more HQs...

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*****

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

******

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ******
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for posting even more fab hqs 



Alexander Skarsgård 'True Blood' 68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards Red carpet
World Monitor TV


----------



## Zola24

Of course there's gifs too 






























beaufortplace

thud!


----------



## Zola24

And some fab s/caps of the popsicle 































skarsjoy


----------



## melusin

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Love the clip of the movie. I'm really looking forward to WoE.
> 
> I'm not loving his look on the red carpet. The suit is nice but it's not fitted properly. Alex has been working a lot (I think, the damn set is so closed) on _Big Little Lies_ but he looks pretty tired up close, especially his eyes. He's missing that glint. He's not bringing the GQ M*thaF*cker Mr Movie Star Charisma that he usually does for red carpet events.
> 
> Someone needs to break his love for that slick back hair-do. It looks _sooo_ much better in the clips for _War on Everything_.


Longtime lurker, even longer fan. Just wanted to say hi to all you lovely people. I'm really looking forward to all of Alex's upcoming work. I'm nervous for this next phase of his career. I too share some real concerns about how Tarzan will fare with critics (but then again, it's $$$ that matters more to the studio execs). WOE looks dark and hilarious and I'm super psyched to see him do comedy.

FreeSpirit, I noticed the same thing about the tux. I realize it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things (or even anything at all), but it bugged me because I'm sure the devil is in the details at this point in the game. The jacket worked at the EFAs, but that was nearly 2 months ago. I wonder if he still doesn't have someone to handle this kind of thing. I know a while back at TIFF he winged it and wore something off the rack last minute. That's not going to fly going forward, esp. since his gorgeous Tarzan figure means he really cannot fit into anything but bespoke suits. That stuff takes planning and it sounds like he's super busy. Not at all a crit of the lovely person, just hoping he's going to hire good folks to help him navigate the craziness that will be carrying a major blockbuster as the leading man. Double that for whatever his PR is doing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

melusin said:


> Longtime lurker, even longer fan. Just wanted to say hi to all you lovely people. I'm really looking forward to all of Alex's upcoming work. I'm nervous for this next phase of his career. I too share some real concerns about how Tarzan will fare with critics (but then again, it's $$$ that matters more to the studio execs). WOE looks dark and hilarious and I'm super psyched to see him do comedy.
> 
> FreeSpirit, I noticed the same thing about the tux. I realize it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things (or even anything at all), but it bugged me because I'm sure the devil is in the details at this point in the game. The jacket worked at the EFAs, but that was nearly 2 months ago. I wonder if he still doesn't have someone to handle this kind of thing. I know a while back at TIFF he winged it and wore something off the rack last minute. That's not going to fly going forward, esp. since his gorgeous Tarzan figure means he really cannot fit into anything but bespoke suits. That stuff takes planning and it sounds like he's super busy. Not at all a crit of the lovely person, just hoping he's going to hire good folks to help him navigate the craziness that will be carrying a major blockbuster as the leading man. Double that for whatever his PR is doing.



Hi Melusin, Welcome to the thread 

To me it's noticeable because he usually looks killer in either Hugo Boss, or Tom Ford and they tailor it to perfection. There's only a few guys who really nail it in a classic suit for me on the red carpet, and Alex is one of them. Not this time though.

And you know, I was reading what everyone else was saying about how great he looks and I was just nonplussed. It's just photo-perception but to me Alex just didn't look like he was into being there.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hi Melusin, Welcome to the thread
> 
> To me it's noticeable because he usually looks killer in either Hugo Boss, or Tom Ford and they tailor it to perfection. There's only a few guys who really nail it in a classic suit for me on the red carpet, and Alex is one of them. Not this time though.
> 
> And you know, I was reading what everyone else was saying about how great he looks and I was just nonplussed. It's just photo-perception but to me Alex just didn't look like he was into being there.



I thought he looked tired and that he might have had a cold from the redness around his nose and mouth.  Alexa posted on Instagram that she's been sick and she was in LA a couple of weeks ago. So he may have caught something too. I hate the HQ pictures.  They bring every flaw out and then some.  I doubt this was his tux.  Probably off the rack.  I agree, he needs to stick with Tom Ford.  Nobody looks better than him in Tom Ford.


----------



## Maggiesview

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hi Melusin, Welcome to the thread
> 
> To me it's noticeable because he usually looks killer in either Hugo Boss, or Tom Ford and they tailor it to perfection. There's only a few guys who really nail it in a classic suit for me on the red carpet, and Alex is one of them. Not this time though.
> 
> And you know, I was reading what everyone else was saying about how great he looks and I was just nonplussed. It's just photo-perception but to me Alex just didn't look like he was into being there.


I doubt if he is enjoying himself at all. He dislikes these affairs and only goes if he's told to for one of his movies or TV shows. My guess he only went to this one to show Mari support. Other than his attendance at the Gothamscto support Bel and Bel and Mari and his attendance at the opening of the Met. He's only attended a few interviews and made gust apperience on some talk shows. We haven't seen anything by way of appearances at events for else from him since the end of S6 of TB. Maybe he's out of practice. That along with his normal dislike of these events is probably what you are spotting.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Melusin! Thanks, Suz.

A fan photo of Alex at the *68th Annual Directors Guild of America Awards* (February 6, 2016)(top photo).

&#8220;Always good to catch up with my main boy # Alexander Skarsgard loved in True Blood can&#8217;t wait to see him in Tarzan.&#8221; 

-*aliiscoollike* instagram

An oldie we've seen before:

Ali also met Alex during *Comic-Con 2012* (bottom pic).

Source:  *aliiscoollike* @ flickr


----------



## Santress

Some photos of the *The Derek Zoolander Gas Station Memorial For Models Who Died In A Freak Gasoline Fight Accident."* 

Sources: *Zoolander*, *Zchry42* & *La_Spectre* Instagrams & *Ramascreen.com*


----------



## Zola24

Welcome Melusin 

Tku Santress for the ig's and the photos of the DZ statue  I lv that it's a fountain :giggles:

Eta: Yes, Alex does look a tad tired but I still think he looks hot as fck! At many of his past events he's often worn that 'false smile' and looks so much better when he is actually focusing on someone. And yes, Alex is to die for when he wears Tom Ford. I think the tux may actually be owned by Alex as he also wore it to the Efa last December, (I'm still not sure about the colour as I definitely prefer it when it looks black in some of the photos but I don't hate it. I guess I'll just have to see it in real life, lol).


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress* for pics and yes quite funny that they made it to a fountain. 

Welcome Melusin!


----------



## Santress

New *DOATG* behind-the-scenes photo of Alex, Bel Powley, Marielle Heller, Kristen Wiig & Jorma Taccone shared on instagram by the films makeup department head, Anouck Sullivan:

My favorite movie in 2015 (not only because I worked on it!) congratulations - @marielle_mari @cousin_wonderlette @phoglo.

-*nouckbomb* instagram


----------



## sally.m

Santress said:


> Some photos of the *The Derek Zoolander Gas Station Memorial For Models Who Died In A Freak Gasoline Fight Accident."*
> 
> Sources: *Zoolander*, *Zchry42* & *La_Spectre* Instagrams & *Ramascreen.com*



This was on TV last night, Such a young Alex


----------



## Santress

HQ version of Alex's latest *WOE* promo still.

From *The Hollywood Reporter* via *ASN*:

*War on Everyone Makes The Hollywood Reporters Berlin Hot List!  *

From *THR: 17 Buzz-Worthy Titles at the Film Festival:*

The market for finished or near-finished films, however, looks hotter than ever, thanks in large part to big spenders Netflix and Amazon, which set Sundance alight with their feeding frenzy and could do the same in Berlin

Here are 17 titles expected to generate the most heat in chilly Berlin this year.

War on Everyone (Bankside Films)

DIRECTOR John Michael McDonagh

THE BUZZ After delivering crossover hits The Guard and Calvary, the London-born director returns with a very dark comedy about corrupt cops in New Mexico.

Source:  *HollywoodReporter.com* 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...7-buzz-861827/item/war-berlin-hot-list-861856

War on Everyone will make its world premiere this Friday, February 12, 2016, at the Berlin International Film Festival.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ from the *68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards* (February 6, 2016, Los Angeles).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

melusin said:


> Longtime lurker, even longer fan. Just wanted to say hi to all you lovely people. I'm really looking forward to all of Alex's upcoming work. I'm nervous for this next phase of his career. I too share some real concerns about how Tarzan will fare with critics (but then again, it's $$$ that matters more to the studio execs). WOE looks dark and hilarious and I'm super psyched to see him do comedy.
> 
> FreeSpirit, I noticed the same thing about the tux. I realize it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things (or even anything at all), but it bugged me because I'm sure the devil is in the details at this point in the game. The jacket worked at the EFAs, but that was nearly 2 months ago. I wonder if he still doesn't have someone to handle this kind of thing. I know a while back at TIFF he winged it and wore something off the rack last minute.* That's not going to fly going forward, esp. since his gorgeous Tarzan figure means he really cannot fit into anything but bespoke suits.* That stuff takes planning and it sounds like he's super busy. Not at all a crit of the lovely person, just hoping he's going to hire good folks to help him navigate the craziness that will be carrying a major blockbuster as the leading man. Double that for whatever his PR is doing.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hi Melusin, Welcome to the thread
> 
> To me it's noticeable because he usually looks killer in either H*ugo Boss, or Tom Ford *and they tailor it to perfection. There's only a few guys who really nail it in a classic suit for me on the red carpet, and Alex is one of them. Not this time though.
> 
> And you know, I was reading what everyone else was saying about how great he looks and I was just nonplussed. It's just photo-perception but to me Alex just didn't look like he was into being there.



He looked good but we know that he can look better. So here's hoping that someone at WB realizes that he really looks better in Tom Ford and Hugo Boss and makes sure that for the Tarzan promotion if he's got to be dressed up it's in Ford or Boss. 



Santress said:


> Some photos of the *&#8220;The Derek Zoolander Gas Station Memorial For Models Who Died In A Freak Gasoline Fight Accident."*
> 
> Sources: *Zoolander*, *Zchry42* & *La_Spectre* Instagrams & *Ramascreen.com*






More WOE:

"*War On Everyone"*
Having loved both *John Michael McDonagh* features to date ("*The Guard*" and "*Calvary*"), we're very intrigued to see him step away from the familiar territory of Ireland and Brendan Gleeson for  this energetic tragicomedy about two extremely corrupt, frequently  tripping New Mexico cops who come unstuck amid a massive  blackmail/murder/extortion crime spree. *Starring the  ever-more-impressive Alexander Skarsgård and the wonderful Michael Peña in a much deserved lead role after so much sterling support in 2015, *the specter of his brother Martin's wobbly "Seven Psychopaths," which came after the brilliant "In Bruges," may loom large, but here's hoping the elder McDonagh weathers the transatlantic trip better. 



http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...the-2016-berlin-film-festival-20160208?page=2


----------



## melusin

Maggiesview said:


> I doubt if he is enjoying himself at all. *He dislikes these affairs* and *only goes if he's told to *for one of his movies or TV shows. My guess he only went to this one to show Mari support. Other than his attendance at the Gothamscto support Bel and Bel and Mari and his attendance at the opening of the Met. He's only attended a few interviews and made gust apperience on some talk shows. We haven't seen anything by way of appearances at events for else from him since the end of S6 of TB. *Maybe he's out of practice*. That along with his normal dislike of these events is probably what you are spotting.


This is exactly what drew me out of the shadows to make a comment. We're all fans, of course he looks gorgeous no matter what!!! That said, I am genuinely anxious for him having only a vague sense of what is about to happen in his career. He's about to be enormously tested by the industry. Tarzan is his first feature film as lead man. Not only is every film exec watching to see if he can carry a film and have it make money, they want to know if he can handle the press junket tour and sell WB's product (regardless of whether it sucks/Yates has screwed it up/or there is the frankly inevitable backlash from critics because the source material is racist, no matter how it's been reinvented). 

I obviously don't know diddly about who he keeps on his management/PR team, but my suspicion is it's bare bones. I think it's pretty well established that most actors don't like the PR part of their jobs, but the fact that it's so obvious that Alex appears to dislike it/avoid it/maybe need practice and not have a stylist/personal asst to deal with tiny details like whether his suit jacket is pulling is what is nerve-wracking. 

As it stands, I was annoyed on his behalf by how his PR dealt with the DoATG press rounds. Loved the movie, loved his performance, loved hearing about his own view of the film. That said, PR reps shouldn't be visible doing (or not doing) their jobs. Alex's people were aggro to the point that at least one writer (maybe more? I forget) commented on it in an article. Since he doesn't seem to accept tons of event invites, it appeared like his team pushed him towards the end to do more when he was tired/sick/traveling - the Josh Horowitz spot and the Kelly and Michael show appearance being key examples. I'm always super happy to see him publicly, but I'd like him to enjoy the ride too.

I hope he treats himself and beefs up his support team for what's coming up. I want to see him soar and have the latitude to pursue all the projects that interest him!!


----------



## melusin

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looked good but we know that he can look better. So here's hoping that someone at WB realizes that he really looks better in Tom Ford and Hugo Boss and makes sure that for the Tarzan promotion if he's got to be dressed up it's in Ford or Boss.
> 
> Tom Ford. ALWAYS Tom Ford. And no more last minute tailored off the rack nonsense. BESPOKE. If he doesn't have time or someone to plan that, call me!!


----------



## Kitkath70

melusin said:


> This is exactly what drew me out of the shadows to make a comment. We're all fans, of course he looks gorgeous no matter what!!! That said, I am genuinely anxious for him having only a vague sense of what is about to happen in his career. He's about to be enormously tested by the industry. Tarzan is his first feature film as lead man. Not only is every film exec watching to see if he can carry a film and have it make money, they want to know if he can handle the press junket tour and sell WB's product (regardless of whether it sucks/Yates has screwed it up/or there is the frankly inevitable backlash from critics because the source material is racist, no matter how it's been reinvented).
> 
> I obviously don't know diddly about who he keeps on his management/PR team, but my suspicion is it's bare bones. I think it's pretty well established that most actors don't like the PR part of their jobs, but the fact that it's so obvious that Alex appears to dislike it/avoid it/maybe need practice and not have a stylist/personal asst to deal with tiny details like whether his suit jacket is pulling is what is nerve-wracking.
> 
> As it stands, I was annoyed on his behalf by how his PR dealt with the DoATG press rounds. Loved the movie, loved his performance, loved hearing about his own view of the film. That said, PR reps shouldn't be visible doing (or not doing) their jobs. Alex's people were aggro to the point that at least one writer (maybe more? I forget) commented on it in an article. Since he doesn't seem to accept tons of event invites, it appeared like his team pushed him towards the end to do more when he was tired/sick/traveling - the Josh Horowitz spot and the Kelly and Michael show appearance being key examples. I'm always super happy to see him publicly, but I'd like him to enjoy the ride too.
> 
> I hope he treats himself and beefs up his support team for what's coming up. I want to see him soar and have the latitude to pursue all the projects that interest him!!



I think WB will have an entire team in place for him by the time major PR starts.  He's with CAA. They also manage Robert Downey Jr. They know how to handle major action stars.  I hope Tarzan is successful, but I doubt it will be near Ironman/ Avengers levels. When the time comes, he'll have people ready.  It will be interesting to see if Robin B is still in the picture during the premieres and press tour.  I'm curious if Bjorn and Keith will be accompanying him during his travels acting as bodyguards. Also if Alexa goes along for any of it.  His life is getting ready to change.  In 5 months the fan sites will be flooded with new people who've just discovered him.


----------



## melusin

Kitkath70 said:


> I think WB will have an entire team in place for him by the time major PR starts. He's with CAA. They also manage Robert Downey Jr. They know how to handle major action stars.  I hope Tarzan is successful, but I doubt it will be near Ironman/ Avengers levels. When the time comes, he'll have people ready.  It will be interesting to see if Robin B is still in the picture during the premieres and press tour.  I'm curious if Bjorn and Keith will be accompanying him during his travels acting as bodyguards. Also if Alexa goes along for any of it.  His life is getting ready to change.  In 5 months the fan sites will be flooded with new people who've just discovered him.



No doubt WB has a big team and strategy. That's what concerns me! I always thought acting careers were a constant struggle between maintaining your own integrity/vision and doing what has to be done at the moment for a project. I have no idea how hands on Robin has been thus far, but somebody competent needs to be there apart from the WB folks. Don't want to see him get pushed into doing things that are not so great for him down the line. There's no way Tarzan will be quite on the scale of one of the major Marvel vehicles, but that's actually a perfect example of how super successful press tours can screw things up for newer actors - a la Tom Hiddleston's rep now for being a dancing circus bear or the Chris Evans/Jeremy Renner sexist flub. [Tom's case is particularly egregious. His young/inexperienced PR guy WAS there and didn't rein him in/intervene enough with the Marvel peeps (bc he was too busy gaining fame himself as a PR guy) and now the press will barely let Tom talk about his new projects because they'd rather he do impressions/goof off/etc.] 

Alex is going to get hammered with completely lame questions about his body/workout routine/etc and it's going to sell the film like crazy but without good spin only confirm him as manmeat eye candy and the naked Swede. Both true and delicious, BUT...He's got a *lot* more going on than that. He didn't just prep for the role by getting crazy shredded, he read Steppenwolf and walked to the South Pole for a good cause!!! Time to show what more he can do now that he'll have the ears/eyes of a bigger viewing public.

As for Alexa showing up along the way, that seems like a terrible idea. He will not discuss it on record and it gives the press something to talk about other than the film and how good he is in it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex is going to have to sharpen his interview game ie come up with new ways of saying things. He can be repetitive (I know, most actors can be) but the PR junket for Tarzan will be huge. IMHO he could hone those skills and learn to freshen up his answers a bit.

Same goes for his private life. He can be #awkward about it in interviews. Which is fine but I agree..for the Tarzan PR it should be he talks about it in some small way or not at all, if you get my drift. If they play tic-tac-toe with the press ie getting papped or what have you during the PR tour, I think he should at least acknowledge her. It will be really odd if he didn't, even in a small way. 

If he's not prepared to do that, agree - Alexa shouldn't be there. If only because some reporter will throw him a curveball about her and Alex will def.get #awkward.


----------



## audiogirl

melusin said:


> No doubt WB has a big team and strategy. That's what concerns me! I always thought acting careers were a constant struggle between maintaining your own integrity/vision and doing what has to be done at the moment for a project. I have no idea how hands on Robin has been thus far, but somebody competent needs to be there apart from the WB folks. Don't want to see him get pushed into doing things that are not so great for him down the line. There's no way Tarzan will be quite on the scale of one of the major Marvel vehicles, but that's actually a perfect example of how super successful press tours can screw things up for newer actors - a la Tom Hiddleston's rep now for being a dancing circus bear or the Chris Evans/Jeremy Renner sexist flub. [Tom's case is particularly egregious. His young/inexperienced PR guy WAS there and didn't rein him in/intervene enough with the Marvel peeps (bc he was too busy gaining fame himself as a PR guy) and now the press will barely let Tom talk about his new projects because they'd rather he do impressions/goof off/etc.]
> 
> Alex is going to get hammered with completely lame questions about his body/workout routine/etc and it's going to sell the film like crazy but without good spin only confirm him as manmeat eye candy and the naked Swede. Both true and delicious, BUT...He's got a *lot* more going on than that. He didn't just prep for the role by getting crazy shredded, he read Steppenwolf and walked to the South Pole for a good cause!!! Time to show what more he can do now that he'll have the ears/eyes of a bigger viewing public.
> 
> As for Alexa showing up along the way, that seems like a terrible idea. He will not discuss it on record and it gives the press something to talk about other than the film and how good he is in it.



I think any appearances or PR effort he put in to promote Diary were simply out of personal dedication to the success of the film. I don't think his own PR profile or image was ever a consideration. And I don't think PR people pushed him to promote it. He simply took advantage of any opportunity he could to support the film, even if it did get hectic.

That tux was Prada, not exactly off-the-rack. I didn't like the color. But I don't think his career will be impacted by his choice. I sincerely doubt he'll ever get a stylist - it's not in his nature.

He probably does have a problem getting suits to fit, since his body shape can change. He's deliberately beefed up or slimmed down for roles a few times now. Right now he's seems to back to his natural shape, not as beefed up as he was for Tarzan. I'm fine with that.

I'm not worried about how he'll manage when the Tarzan promotions start. He's been around for a while now. He's been involved in other promotional tours. I think we notice his repetition because we hang on his every word. I don't think the general public notices. And to some extent, I think the answers he gives are pre-established talking points.

The guy is shy. I figure he'll always be awkward in some interviews. It all seems to depend on the approach the interviewer takes. You can really see the difference when he feels more comfortable.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> HQ version of Alex's latest *WOE* promo still.
> 
> From *The Hollywood Reporter* via *ASN*:
> 
> *War on Everyone Makes The Hollywood Reporters Berlin Hot List!  *





Santress said:


> ***
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for the WoE HRep article and the hq  And for posting even more hqs from the DGA  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looked good but we know that he can look better. So here's hoping that someone at WB realizes that he really looks better in Tom Ford and Hugo Boss and makes sure that for the Tarzan promotion if he's got to be dressed up it's in Ford or Boss.
> 
> roflmfao:
> 
> More WOE:
> 
> "*War On Everyone"*
> Having loved both *John Michael McDonagh* features to date ("*The Guard*" and "*Calvary*"), we're very intrigued to see him step away from the familiar territory of Ireland and Brendan Gleeson for  this energetic tragicomedy about two extremely corrupt, frequently  tripping New Mexico cops who come unstuck amid a massive  blackmail/murder/extortion crime spree. *Starring the  ever-more-impressive Alexander Skarsgård and the wonderful Michael Peña in a much deserved lead role after so much sterling support in 2015, *the specter of his brother Martin's wobbly "Seven Psychopaths," which came after the brilliant "In Bruges," may loom large, but here's hoping the elder McDonagh weathers the transatlantic trip better.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...the-2016-berlin-film-festival-20160208?page=2



Tku Buckeye, it's so good to read indiewire's enthusiasm for WoE, and the words, "Starring the ever-more-impressive Alexander Skarsgård..." I am so pleased for him, and really look forward to seeing WoE, more than Tarzan actually  




Maggiesview said:


> I doubt if he is enjoying himself at all. He dislikes these affairs and only goes if he's told to for one of his movies or TV shows. My guess he only went to this one to show Mari support. Other than his attendance at the Gothamscto support Bel and Bel and Mari and his attendance at the opening of the Met. He's only attended a few interviews and made gust apperience on some talk shows. We haven't seen anything by way of appearances at events for else from him since the end of S6 of TB. Maybe he's out of practice. That along with his normal dislike of these events is probably what you are spotting.





melusin said:


> This is exactly what drew me out of the shadows to make a comment. We're all fans, of course he looks gorgeous no matter what!!! That said, I am genuinely anxious for him having only a vague sense of what is about to happen in his career. He's about to be enormously tested by the industry. Tarzan is his first feature film as lead man. Not only is every film exec watching to see if he can carry a film and have it make money, they want to know if he can handle the press junket tour and sell WB's product (regardless of whether it sucks/Yates has screwed it up/or there is the frankly inevitable backlash from critics because the source material is racist, no matter how it's been reinvented).
> 
> I obviously don't know diddly about who he keeps on his management/PR team, but my suspicion is it's bare bones. I think it's pretty well established that most actors don't like the PR part of their jobs, but the fact that it's so obvious that Alex appears to dislike it/avoid it/maybe need practice and not have a stylist/personal asst to deal with tiny details like whether his suit jacket is pulling is what is nerve-wracking.
> 
> As it stands, I was annoyed on his behalf by how his PR dealt with the DoATG press rounds. Loved the movie, loved his performance, loved hearing about his own view of the film. That said, PR reps shouldn't be visible doing (or not doing) their jobs. Alex's people were aggro to the point that at least one writer (maybe more? I forget) commented on it in an article. Since he doesn't seem to accept tons of event invites, it appeared like his team pushed him towards the end to do more when he was tired/sick/traveling - the Josh Horowitz spot and the Kelly and Michael show appearance being key examples. I'm always super happy to see him publicly, but I'd like him to enjoy the ride too.
> 
> I hope he treats himself and beefs up his support team for what's coming up. I want to see him soar and have the latitude to pursue all the projects that interest him!!





melusin said:


> No doubt WB has a big team and strategy. That's what concerns me! I always thought acting careers were a constant struggle between maintaining your own integrity/vision and doing what has to be done at the moment for a project. I have no idea how hands on Robin has been thus far, but somebody competent needs to be there apart from the WB folks. Don't want to see him get pushed into doing things that are not so great for him down the line. There's no way Tarzan will be quite on the scale of one of the major Marvel vehicles, but that's actually a perfect example of how super successful press tours can screw things up for newer actors - a la Tom Hiddleston's rep now for being a dancing circus bear or the Chris Evans/Jeremy Renner sexist flub. [Tom's case is particularly egregious. His young/inexperienced PR guy WAS there and didn't rein him in/intervene enough with the Marvel peeps (bc he was too busy gaining fame himself as a PR guy) and now the press will barely let Tom talk about his new projects because they'd rather he do impressions/goof off/etc.]
> 
> Alex is going to get hammered with completely lame questions about his body/workout routine/etc and it's going to sell the film like crazy but without good spin only confirm him as manmeat eye candy and the naked Swede. Both true and delicious, BUT...He's got a *lot* more going on than that. He didn't just prep for the role by getting crazy shredded, he read Steppenwolf and walked to the South Pole for a good cause!!! Time to show what more he can do now that he'll have the ears/eyes of a bigger viewing public.
> 
> As for Alexa showing up along the way, that seems like a terrible idea. He will not discuss it on record and it gives the press something to talk about other than the film and how good he is in it.



Idk maybe I'm missing something here, but I have never seen Alex on the red carpet, or at any prem, where he didn't look like he wanted to be there, obviously I don't know what he's thinking but, to me, he always seems extremely pleasant and courteous and I'm not quite sure where you're picking this dislike vibe from.

I also think should Tarzan fail to meet expectations, and there was nothing in the trailer to indicate this, it can't be blamed on any of the main actors, and has to be down to WB's publicity machine, and I'm sure industry execs will realise this. Obviously, it would be better for Alex's future acting choices if Tarzan is a huge success, but I believe him when he says he decides on a role, or project, for the interest and challenge, after all he has his TB fu money.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex is going to have to sharpen his interview game ie come up with new ways of saying things. He can be repetitive (I know, most actors can be) but the PR junket for Tarzan will be huge. IMHO he could hone those skills and learn to freshen up his answers a bit.
> 
> Same goes for his private life. He can be #awkward about it in interviews. Which is fine but I agree..for the Tarzan PR it should be he talks about it in some small way or not at all, if you get my drift. If they play tic-tac-toe with the press ie getting papped or what have you during the PR tour, I think he should at least acknowledge her. It will be really odd if he didn't, even in a small way.
> 
> If he's not prepared to do that, agree - Alexa shouldn't be there. If only because some reporter will throw him a curveball about her and Alex will def.get #awkward.



Yes, I think you are right about Alex coming up with new ways of saying things, but it can't be easy on those press junkets when basically he's asked the same question over and over, and the same re-printed quotes appear on so many websites and publications around the world.

If Alexa is in the same city as him at any of the prems, he definitely has to carefully consider his strategy.




audiogirl said:


> I think any appearances or PR effort he put in to promote Diary were simply out of personal dedication to the success of the film. I don't think his own PR profile or image was ever a consideration. And I don't think PR people pushed him to promote it. He simply took advantage of any opportunity he could to support the film, even if it did get hectic.
> 
> That tux was Prada, not exactly off-the-rack. I didn't like the color. But I don't think his career will be impacted by his choice. I sincerely doubt he'll ever get a stylist - it's not in his nature.
> 
> He probably does have a problem getting suits to fit, since his body shape can change. He's deliberately beefed up or slimmed down for roles a few times now. Right now he's seems to back to his natural shape, not as beefed up as he was for Tarzan. I'm fine with that.
> 
> I'm not worried about how he'll manage when the Tarzan promotions start. He's been around for a while now. He's been involved in other promotional tours. I think we notice his repetition because we hang on his every word. I don't think the general public notices. And to some extent, I think the answers he gives are pre-established talking points.
> 
> The guy is shy. I figure he'll always be awkward in some interviews. It all seems to depend on the approach the interviewer takes. You can really see the difference when he feels more comfortable.



I agree, I think Alex was genuinely proud of Diary, and rightly so. It seemed to be a friendly and close-knit film set, and it definitely showed in his answers which I thought he handled adeptly.

I'm not particularly worried about how Alex handles the Tarzan promotions either, as he definitely gives the interviewers his full attention and even answers the most inane questions politely.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex is going to have to sharpen his interview game ie come up with new ways of saying things. He can be repetitive (I know, most actors can be) but the PR junket for Tarzan will be huge. IMHO he could hone those skills and learn to freshen up his answers a bit.
> 
> Same goes for his private life. He can be #awkward about it in interviews. Which is fine but I agree..for the Tarzan PR it should be he talks about it in some small way or not at all, if you get my drift. If they play tic-tac-toe with the press ie getting papped or what have you during the PR tour, I think he should at least acknowledge her. It will be really odd if he didn't, even in a small way.
> 
> If he's not prepared to do that, agree - Alexa shouldn't be there. If only because some reporter will throw him a curveball about her and Alex will def.get #awkward.




Agree it must be difficult for him he is a very private person but I'm sure he enjoys having her around obviously. She is with him in LA right now and there has not been one pap shot of them so they are getting pretty good at avoiding the press considering they have been dating for a year and only a few pap pics have surfaced.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex is going to have to sharpen his interview game ie come up with new ways of saying things. He can be repetitive (I know, most actors can be) but the PR junket for Tarzan will be huge. IMHO he could hone those skills and learn to freshen up his answers a bit.
> 
> Same goes for his private life. He can be #awkward about it in interviews. Which is fine but I agree..for the Tarzan PR it should be he talks about it in some small way or not at all, if you get my drift. If they play tic-tac-toe with the press ie getting papped or what have you during the PR tour, I think he should at least acknowledge her. It will be really odd if he didn't, even in a small way.
> 
> If he's not prepared to do that, agree - Alexa shouldn't be there. If only because some reporter will throw him a curveball about her and Alex will def.get #awkward.





Zola24 said:


> Yes, I think you are right about Alex coming up with new ways of saying things, but it can't be easy on those press junkets when basically he's asked the same question over and over, and the same re-printed quotes appear on so many websites and publications around the world.
> 
> If Alexa is in the same city as him at any of the prems, he definitely has to carefully consider his strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think Alex was genuinely proud of Diary, and rightly so. It seemed to be a friendly and close-knit film set, and it definitely showed in his answers which I thought he handled adeptly.
> 
> I'm not particularly worried about how Alex handles the Tarzan promotions either, as he definitely gives the interviewers his full attention and even answers the most inane questions politely.



I'm presuming that Alexa will want to support him, work schedule allowing. However, even if he asks that his dating life be off limits, someone will probably ask anyway. Unlike during the promotion of Straw Dogs, where KB was his co-star and was going to get mentioned anyway, his dating life has nothing to do with Tarzan or its promotion. So if he doesn't want to talk about it, at all, he's going to have to politely shut that line of questioning down. As he usually tries to do.
As for repetitiveness, yeah he's going to get bored as he'll probably get the same 5 questions over and over and over again. He knows this. And it'll be boring for us, but the reality is, for a lot of the intended audience, this may be their first time really paying attention to him, so it might not be boring for them.


----------



## Santress

New fan pic of Alex shared on twitter/instagram today (February 9, 2016):

Skarsgård brother!

-*AdamEriksson7*/*magolme *

https://twitter.com/AdamEriksson7/status/697238409195028482

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBlpLeXrFbh/


----------



## mary12345

I think the large amount of travelling is catching up with him he looks very tired here


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think the tiredness is less travel than long hours on the set of Big Little Lies.

The Guardian has WOE as one of their films to watch for (as well as Commune, in which Fares has a supporting role).

*War on Everyone
*New Mexico&#8217;s the playground for  crooked cops Terry and Bob (Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña), who  seesaw between triumph and disaster on a boozy, druggy quest to fight  crime by doing most of it themselves. Peña and Skarsgård team up as The Guard director John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s latest odd couple.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/gallery/2016/feb/09/10-to-watch-berlin-film-festival-2016


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just saw the clip of Alex as Adam and Karlie Kloss as Eve in Zoolander 2. 

It's amusing but very, very short.

I'm sure someone will gif it pretty quickly.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just saw the clip of Alex as Adam and Karlie Kloss as Eve in Zoolander 2.
> 
> It's amusing but very, very short.
> 
> I'm sure someone will gif it pretty quickly.




Is it online??? Where?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Is it online??? Where?



It was on Tumblr  at www.stillmisseric.tumblr.com


----------



## ScandiGirl83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It was on Tumblr



I've just searched on Tumblr but I couldn't find it....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ScandiGirl83 said:


> I've just searched on Tumblr but I couldn't find it....



See my edit above. That tumblr reblogged it.

Or album4track11.tumblr.com


----------



## ScandiGirl83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> See my edit above. That tumblr reblogged it.
> 
> Or album4track11.tumblr.com



thanksssss
I've found it. It wasn't tagged as AS


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ScandiGirl83 said:


> thanksssss
> I've found it. It wasn't tagged as AS



No worries


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's a lovely wig and loincloth he's wearing in that 5 seconds of clip.


----------



## jooa

> *Press Conferences Berlinale
> Schedule*
> 
> *Friday, February 12*
> 
> _*Panorama*_
> _War On Everyone_ by John Michael McDonagh
> 12.00 Photo Call
> 12.15 Press Conference


source: https://www.berlinale.de/en/presse/pressekonferenzen/pressekonferenzen_termine/index.html

... and we can  see it live here https://www.berlinale.de/en/im_fokus/live-streaming/index.html


----------



## jooa

It looks that Alex will be today at the Opening of the 66th Berlinale
source: http://www.vip.de/cms/meryl-george-jude-internationales-staraufgebot-bei-der-berlinale-2706637.html


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Not sure when these were taken but new photos of Alex and Nicole filming *Big Little Lies*:

She is no stranger to having the pleasure of cosying up to handsome men as part of her day job.

But Nicole Kidman is going to give fans a serious case of the green eyed monster as she gets to lock lips with hunk Alexander Skarsgard on the set of new TV series Big Little Lies.

The Oscar winner, 48, plays the 39-year-old True Blood star's wife on the new dark comedy from HBO.

She returns to her auburn roots for the show, and things certainly got red hot between the stars as they shot a steamy scene recently.

Nicole can be seen leaning in for a passionate smooch with the blond heartthrob in pictures taken as the cameras rolled.

Skarsgård plays a successful businessman, loving father and devoted husband and certainly looked the part in a smart blue suit.

The romantic setting was perfectly set as the pair shot on the seaside deck of their characters' lavish home.

Source:  *TheDailyMail.co.uk*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-kiss-set-dark-comedy-Big-Little-Lies.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They did a great job casting Alex and Nicole for these roles. They're just as I thought they'd be compared to the book. 

Nicole needs to keep her hair like that. It looks 100% better.


----------



## Santress

^Agree, love that hairstyle (or wig) on Nicole.  She looks beautiful and like the old Nicole. Her and Alex seem to have great chemistry judging by those pics.

HQ & Beautiful. ASO says these were taken on January 27, 2016.

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

+ a pic of Alex arriving at the airport in Berlin today (February 11, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex arriving at the Berlin airport today (February 11, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress!! He and Nicole looks really good together can't wait to see the series. 

And are those new jeans? Hope he meets up with some friends in Berlin, hopefully Fares will be there. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Santress!!! 
Zola, I agree with your last opinions.
Five gloriosos seconds!!!! This Adam changes  the History, sure.


----------



## Nyota

looks like new jeans and new jacket AND shorter hair.
like it!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3270865

Source


----------



## Nyota

press conference just streaming at the moment


http://www.berlinale.de/en/im_fokus/live-streaming/index.html#stream=pk


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Photo set I:  Alex, Chris Clark and Michael Peña at the *'War On Everyone'* photo call during the *66th Berlinale International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016, Germany)

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

*

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress*!! love the pics and his new outfit. He looks a bit tired though.


----------



## Santress

Fan and Festival photos of Alex Michael Peña at the *War On Everyone* photo call during the *66th Berlinale International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016, Germany).

1. *so_karslidible* instagram

2. *Newscinema.it* 

https://www.facebook.com/newscinema...876825898651/1133742039978787/?type=1&theater

3 & 6. #actor #AlexanderSkarsgard #poses for photos and with #fans after the #pressconference for #WarOnEveryone at the #Berlinale2016 #behindthescenes shot on #iPhone6S. -*indieboy* instagram

4. *aonefilms* instagram

5. Alexander Skarsgard! #berlinale. -*Tigerduck78* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Tigerduck78/status/698114348590493696


----------



## Santress

7. #Berlinale Panorama Press Conf.: #WarOnEveryone by #JohnMichaelMcDonagh starring #MichaelPena #AlexanderSkarsgard.

-*PressBerlinale* twitter 

https://twitter.com/PressBerlinale/status/698115504087699456

8. Why so serious? The stars of WAR ON EVERYONE by John Michael McDonagh #Berlinale #Berlinale2016 #BerlinalePanorama.

-*berlinale* twitter 

https://twitter.com/berlinale/status/698107454199099392

9. #alexanderskarsgard #me #berlin #cinema #waroneveryone.

-*annaverrillo* instagram

10. #alexanderskarsgard at the #waroneveryone press conference at #berlinale #cinema #film. -*blackandpaper* instagram


----------



## Nyota

more pics here:

http://www.gettyimages.com.au/detai...ews-photo/509750230?esource=social_TW_gallery


----------



## Nyota

some more


----------



## Nyota




----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Nyota.

Close-ups of Alex and Michael Peña at the *&#8216;War On Everyone&#8217;* photo call during the *66th Berlinale International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016, Germany)

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## Santress

*

Originals via *SG Gallery*


----------



## Nyota

here´s a little interview

http://deadline.com/2016/02/michael...e-problems-war-on-everyone-berlin-1201701335/


----------



## VampFan

Thank you everyone for the info and pictures. I think he looks great!

Interview with John Michael Mcdonagh about War on Everyone.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/john-michael-mcdonagh-talks-jet-864202

*Your producer on this said that alcohol is at&#8232; the genesis of many of your projects. Was alcohol at the genesis of War on Everyone?*

No, but I continued my casting remit of only hiring actors who like a good booze-up. Brendan, Don Cheadle, Mark Strong, Chris O&#8217;Dowd, Kelly Reilly, Caleb Landry Jones, Tessa Thompson &#8212; they&#8217;ll never say no &#8232;to a few pints. I actually cast Alexander &#8232;not because of his great performances in Melancholia, Disconnect or What Maisie Knew but because I saw a YouTube video of him drunk at a Hammarby football match trying to incite the crowd.


----------



## a_sussan

VampFan said:


> Thank you everyone for the info and pictures. I think he looks great!
> 
> Interview with John Michael Mcdonagh about War on Everyone.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/john-michael-mcdonagh-talks-jet-864202
> 
> *Your producer on this said that alcohol is at&#8232; the genesis of many of your projects. Was alcohol at the genesis of War on Everyone?*
> 
> No, but I continued my casting remit of only hiring actors who like a good booze-up. Brendan, Don Cheadle, Mark Strong, Chris ODowd, Kelly Reilly, Caleb Landry Jones, Tessa Thompson  theyll never say no &#8232;to a few pints. *I actually cast Alexander &#8232;not because of his great performances in Melancholia, Disconnect or What Maisie Knew but because I saw a YouTube video of him drunk at a Hammarby football match trying to incite the crowd*.



Hehehe...


----------



## Santress

Full set from *Zimbio* so far...

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...Call+66th+Berlinale+International/jPXq2BVmx1f


----------



## Santress

*

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...Call+66th+Berlinale+International/jPXq2BVmx1f


----------



## Santress

**

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...Call+66th+Berlinale+International/jPXq2BVmx1f


----------



## Santress

From *Celebitchy*:

http://www.celebitchy.com/470780/alexander_skarsgard_looks_great_at_the_berlinale_would_you_hit_it/


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much all of you!!!! He looks so great!!!!


----------



## mary12345

yes Germany agrees with him !! He is looking good here!!


----------



## Santress

More fan pics from today:

 &#8220;I am so so happy. He is cute,kind and amazing! My dream came true little czech girl with big vampire viking.

Amazing #alexanderskarsgard on the #berlinale2016 #happyday #mybestday.&#8221;

-*janiss_89* instagram

&#8220;Screenshot from my @RTLWEST  Interview with Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard for the Movie &#8216;War On Everyone&#8217;.&#8221;

-*ParvizKhosrawi* twitter 

https://twitter.com/ParvizKhosrawi/status/698172848003772416

&#8220;Lunchbreak today. #groupie #berlinale #Berlin #vampire #swedishhotness #alexanderskarsgard.&#8221; 

-*worcester2001* instagram

Source: *thecinemaholics* instagram

&#8220;Spontaneously with Alexander Skarsgård.&#8221; -*merulean* instagram

Source:  *Tigerduck78* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Tigerduck78/status/698115543623139329


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thank you everyone for the info and pictures. I think he looks great!
> 
> Interview with John Michael Mcdonagh about War on Everyone.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/john-michael-mcdonagh-talks-jet-864202
> 
> *Your producer on this said that alcohol is at&#8232; the genesis of many of your projects. Was alcohol at the genesis of War on Everyone?*
> 
> No, but I continued my casting remit of only hiring actors who like a good booze-up. Brendan, Don Cheadle, Mark Strong, Chris ODowd, Kelly Reilly, Caleb Landry Jones, Tessa Thompson  theyll never say no &#8232;to a few pints. I actually cast Alexander &#8232;not because of his great performances in Melancholia, Disconnect or What Maisie Knew but because I saw a YouTube video of him drunk at a Hammarby football match trying to incite the crowd.



So apparently being a drunken fan boy helped get him a job? 



Nyota said:


> here´s a little interview
> 
> http://deadline.com/2016/02/michael...e-problems-war-on-everyone-berlin-1201701335/



"Skarsgard said he was hooked from the first page. If you open a script  and page one says runs over a mime you want to keep reading after  that."

Ok. 

Thanks for all the pics and links. He looks like he had a fun time at the photo call. He also appears to have gotten an almost entirely new outfit, though neither the shirt nor the jacket look look like that fit quite right. 

With all the minorities, interest groups, nationalities sexualities, and ethnicities that *John Michael McDonagh*  finds time to craft a specially designed slur for, or chuck a throwaway  insult at, in his shambolic, shaggy, occasionally very funny "*War on Everyone*," it becomes a fun game to work out if there's anyone who definitely will not be offended. ...The  dialogue fizzes and then stings like a spiked cocktail, but sluicing  around in there somewhere is a ramshackle plot, and that is not nearly  as successful as the bid for equal-opportunity offense. New Mexico cops  Bob (a stratospherically good *Michael Pena*, more on him in a bit) and Terry (a charming *Alexander Skarsgard*) are the perfect model of corruption..It's  also annoying simply to be taken away from Pena, whose charm and talent  should hereby be given the status of a precious national resource and  mined by specially trained professionals in pith helmets. It would be  possible to think that without McDonagh's regular collaborator *Brendan Gleeson *("*The Guard,*" "*Calvary*")  aboard there would be little chance of anyone convincingly selling  those monologues, crammed with so many chunky references to high and low  culture it's like constantly talking through a mouthful of Rocky Road.  But Pena is perfectly on that wavelength, and it is genuinely just a joy  to see a perennial MVP character actor made the hero of a film, be it  ever so compromised.
READ MORE: The 10 Most Anticipated Films From The 2016 Berlin Film Festival
So  when the film centers on Bob and Terry, it's an almost exclusively  pleasurable watch, especially if you like your taste questionable and  your back-and forth peppered with allusions to Siegfried and Roy _and_  to Heloise and Abelard, oftentimes in the same breath. But wordplay and  charisma do not alone a great film make, and "War on Everyone" is  lacking in some very basic basics, with its incomprehensible plotline,  herky-jerk characterization, gigantic leaps in logic, and cast of  characters who, with differing levels of success, all sound remarkably  like John Michael McDonagh. Which is to say essentially equal parts  Tarantino, Encyclopedia Britannica, The Boys-Own Amazing Facts Annual  circa 1983, and "*Finnegan's Wake.*"


http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ith-michael-pena-alexander-skarsgard-20160212


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Everything War on Everyone writer-director John Michael McDonagh  knows about United States law enforcement he must have learned watching  70s cop shows, while the rest of his outlook on the American way of  life may as well have been cribbed from vintage photographs and Glen  Campbell records. Not a bad mix of influences for the wicked-dark Irish  satirist to recombine for his virgin foray abroad, a talky, sexy,  irreverent and ultimately somewhat surreal buddy-cop movie in which two  detectives one suspension shy of early retirement stick their noses into  the middle of a million-dollar heist, hoping to bust the criminals and  keep the loot for themselves. While his American competition practices  the right to remain silent, McDonagh writes his clever, coal-black heart  out, delivering another firecracker script, this time with considerably  more commercial potential than his previous two indies, Calvary and  The Guard.
 On the good-cop/bad-cop continuum, Albuquerque police detectives Bob Bolano (Michael Pena) and Terry Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard)  are something of a paradox: What makes them effective is the fact that  they dont care. Bob has a gorgeous wife and two overweight kids, but  doesnt think twice of risking his home life to shake down local  scumbags  like the cocaine-dealing mime they run down in the opening  car chase (hardly a fair match, considering the face-painted perp is on  foot and the cops are behind the wheel of a classic blue Monte Carlo  coupe). Making a lone exception for his Mexican partner, Terry otherwise  hates everybody: Hes racist, misogynist and quite possibly nihilist to  boot, explaining that he joined the force because you can shoot people  for no reason.
 While recent American headlines reveal that quip to be too often  true, neither Bob nor Terry has ever killed a man. War on Everyone  will change all that, despite the stern talking-to the two partners  receive on the subject of excessive force from their patience-strained  police chief (Paul Reiser, in what turns out to be a decent, if  unexpected, bit of casting for the former Mad About You star). Plainly  disrespectful in the face of authority, Bob and Terry have reason to  believe a handful of shady characters are gathering in town to organize a  caper, and rather than inform their chief, they set out to crack the  scheme, let the crime happen and then steal the dough  though theyre  dim enough to stake out a downtown mosque when the actual heist happens,  leaving three dead (by unprovoked police fire) and the money at large.
 ...
What it doesnt contain much of is simple, sensitive humanity, instead  treating mortality like a joke and serious substance abuse like just  another quirky costume flourish (despite his studly Swedish physique,  Skarsgard slouches through most of the movie half-soused). If theres  one thing that connects the protagonists in McDonaghs three features to  date, beyond their brazenly non-PC sensibilities, its a certain  Zen-like ambivalence about whether they live or die...
Compared with some of the fancy action that has come before  heightened  by stalwart editing partner (and former Danny Boyle collaborator) Chris  Gill  the climactic shootout actually feels rather tame (probably not  the word any of the victims would choose, especially the one Terry nails  with one of his famous crotch shots). As with the racetrack heist  itself, McDonagh opts not to dwell on the spectacle of bloodletting, but  is clear to illustrate its aftermath. As such, War on Everyone makes a  peculiar sort of statement, riffing on such violent genres as Westerns  and cop movies, even as it questions why the country puts guns (and  badges) into the hands of angry misfits. As Reiser quips at one point,  This is the police department. Were surrounded by big fat racist  pigs. If Tarantino had said it, the police unions would have had even  more reason to boycott his movie. Coming from across the Pond, the  indictment feels doubly damning.

http://variety.com/2016/film/reviews/war-on-everyone-film-review-1201704227/

*Berlin Review: Could 'War on Everyone' Be the Best Bad Cop Comedy Ever?*

Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård are the Laurel and Hardy of New Mexico law enforcement. 
Im not sure if any bad cops in the whole genre of  bad cop comedy have paid so little lip service to actual policing as the pair in John Michael McDonaghs "War on Everyone."  And Im not sure that the genre has produced such an irresistibly funny film.   
  When we first see New Mexico police officers Bob Balaño (Michael Peña) and Terry Monroe (Alexander Skarsgård), they are speeding after a Marcel Marceau look-alike whos on foot. Ive always wondered  if you hit a mime, does he make a sound? asks Bob of his colleague at the wheel, a drunk whos unable, or more likely unwilling, to drive in a straight line. They soon find the answer. 

The corruption on display isnt new; what feels refreshing is the gay abandon with which these two do it, and the very peculiar nature of their chalk and cheese characters. Peñas verbal dexterity has often been put to the service of fools ("Ant-Man") or secondary comic support ("The Martian"), but here hes center stage and the brains of the partnership; when Bob is at home hes debating Simone de Beauvoir and Andre Breton with his wife (Stephanie Sigman) or giving his kids a rum moral education. In contrast Terry is a battering ram, constantly inebriated, running mostly on instinct, living alone in an empty apartment and inspired only by his love of Glen Campbell...
    Anyone rushing to charge the film with political incorrectness just needs to settle down, because the cracks rarely involve ill will, and as often as not its Terry whos looking like an idiot. If anything, McDonaghs writing is fallible when you can feel it working too hard; hes not as good as his brother at concealing the cogs. 
    Despite moments of physical violence, this is much lighter than his previous films "The Guard" (also involving a corrupt cop, of  course) and "Calvary." That said, Skarsgård  so good as the handsome dolt   just shades the acting honors for the way he slowly introduces the dark secrets that inform Terry's personality and inadvertently lead him  towards a shot at redemption, which in turn ensures that this guilty pleasure remains original to the end.
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...yone-be-the-best-bad-cop-comedy-ever-20160212


----------



## Santress

Alex at the world premiere of *War on Everyone* (February 12, 2016, Berlin International Film Festival):

*Ayleen.gogolin* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/ayleen.gogolin/posts/525210354305099

*greys_addiction* (aka I MET GOD ) twitter 

https://twitter.com/greys_addiction/status/698265156741132289

Feeling like the luckiest girl right now. I got to "meet" the man of my dreams, Alexander Skarsgård!! I even spoke Swedish to him. I said "Tack så mycket"(thanks a lot) after the pic and he responded "varsågod" (you're welcome). He was nice and took time to autograph pics for fans and take pictures with them . So happy.

-*luxorlv23* instagram


----------



## Santress

&#8220;Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña who clearly enjoyed at the premiere of "War on Everyone". 

-*JohannaEwald* twitter 

https://twitter.com/JohannaEwald/status/698244040677052417

&#8220;My second selfie with my cute Alex.&#8221; 

-*janiss_89* instagram

&#8220;And right afterwards #AlexanderSkarsgard at his premier of #waroneveryone.&#8221; 

-*Ma_Ni1401* twitter 


https://twitter.com/Ma_Ni1401/status/698241854379155456

HQs:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## VampFan

Michael K. strikes again:

That is some &#8220;Touch me in the morning, then just walk away&#8221; tease.
Alexander Skarsgard is currently at the Berlin International Film Festival where he&#8217;s pimping out his movie with Michael Pena called War on Everyone. War on Everyone is a comedy about two corrupt cops in New Mexico who blackmail every criminal they deal with. So it sounds like it&#8217;s like True Detective if True Detective was on Comedy Central. We&#8217;re all probably wondering if ASkars gets naked in this sh*t and if he does, for how long (if you read that as &#8220;how long is it,&#8221; that works too) and is it going to be released in IMAX 3D? None of the synopses about this movie mentioned that. I know, how unprofessional and incompetent of those synopsis writers. I hope at least ASkars wears a loin cloth in this since he doesn&#8217;t in that Tarzan mess.
There was a press conference at Berlinale for the movie today and ASkars made tips moist and cl*ts tingle when he turned around and served up some &#8220;Why don&#8217;t you come up sometime and see me?&#8221; flirtiness. If Tarzan flops hard and he&#8217;s ran out of Hollywood, he can always be a pose coach at Barbizon.

http://dlisted.com/2016/02/12/open-post-hosted-by-alexander-skarsgard-striking-coy-pin-up-poses/


----------



## Santress

More fan pics of Alex at the world premiere of *War on Everyone* (February 12, 2016, Berlin International Film Festival).  That looks like Swedish Surfer Dude in the 4th pic.

Sources:  

*mvegapena* (Michael Pena) instagram

*vavign* twitter

https://twitter.com/vavign/status/698283120169263105

&#8220;Michael Pena,Alexander Skarsgard,producer Chris Clark taking a selfie with the audience #War to Everyone #Berlinale.&#8221; 

-*azizetan twitter* 

https://twitter.com/azizetan/status/698272496810852353

*heitom* instagram

&#8220;Alexander Skarsgård thanks the audience for a lot of laughter in his first public screening! #hejasverige #alexanderskarsgård #michaelpeña #berlinalenoment #panorama.&#8221;

-*hellobalou* instagram

*talktonight27* instagram


----------



## Santress

"I need a toilet and a drink,so I hope we're not doing a Q&A" #Alexander Skarsgard @ #worldpremiere of #WarOnEveryone. 

-*MiesiecznikFilm* twitter 

https://twitter.com/MiesiecznikFilm/status/698271619114999813

"Don't call me, I'm busy tonight . 

-*lilagurmen* instagram

Michael Peña, Alexander Skarsgàd and some other guy taking a selfie on stage after War On Everyone...which is ****ing great btw." 

-*kingtobes* instagram

*vikalymar* & *aonefilms* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs from the photocall and press conference at the *Berlin International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016, Germany):


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL]






















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful from tonight at the *BIFF* (February 12, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*
Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

+

HQs of Alex meeting fans in Berlin on February 12, 2016. 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you so much Santress for posting all the fantastic photos. 
He looks gorgeous in the photos. 
His striped shirt and the surrounding colors during the press conference/photo call 
really brings out the color of his eyes, blue-green almost green.
Wonderful. I´m mesmerized.


----------



## Nyota

"I need a toilet and a drink,so I hope we're not doing a Q&A"


----------



## Zola24

Nyota said:


> here´s a little interview
> 
> http://deadline.com/2016/02/michael...e-problems-war-on-everyone-berlin-1201701335/



Tku for the photos, (don't forget to post your sources), and the interesting interview on diversity in Hollywood  




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Everything &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221; writer-director
> [URL]http://variety.com/2016/film/reviews/war-on-everyone-film-review-1201704227/
> 
> *Berlin Review: Could 'War on Everyone' Be the Best Bad Cop Comedy Ever?*
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...yone-be-the-best-bad-cop-comedy-ever-20160212



Tku for the reviews, it is so good to see Alex, and War on Everyone, getting such great and positive reviews 




VampFan said:


> Michael K. strikes again
> http://dlisted.com/2016/02/12/open-post-hosted-by-alexander-skarsgard-striking-coy-pin-up-poses/



Michael K can always be relied on, lol, and tku for the H'wood Rep review too 




Santress said:


> +
> 
> HQs of Alex meeting fans in Berlin on February 12, 2016.
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku so much for posting the fab fan pix and all the awesome hqs 




RedTopsy said:


> Thank you so much Santress for posting all the fantastic photos. flowers:
> He looks gorgeous in the photos.
> His striped shirt and the surrounding colors during the press conference/photo call
> really brings out the color of his eyes, blue-green almost green.
> Wonderful. I´m mesmerized.  'girlsigh:



Oh Red, I agree so much, absolutely gorgeous, handsome, and so damn sexy 










> skarsjoy:
> 
> Short video clip http://www.gettyimages.in/detail/vi...-john-michael-mcdonagh-news-footage/510046332 of Michael Peña & Alexander Skarsgård in Berlin for #WaronEveryone
> 
> Talking pints & cheering for Hammarby!
> 
> Thanks AS for the find!
> 
> ETA: two more! X http://www.gettyimages.in/detail/vi...-pena-on-acting-like-a-news-footage/510044282 and X http://www.gettyimages.ca/detail/vi...-on-filming-in-iceland-news-footage/510046368



It's always so good to hear Alex's voice, and to see his face when explaining about his Hammarby chant  It's also lovely to see the genuine love and respect he and Michael have for each other. I'm sure WoE was a very enjoyable film set


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. he's blushing   cute

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Taking names and kicking @ss - in a new shirt, no less.

He looks great...lots of buzz around this film. Looking 150% better than his most recent red carpet appearance.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies. Playing catch up...

Fresh off twitter:

Alex photographed by *Gerhard Kassner* at the *2016 Berlin International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016).

Source:  *Berlinale.de* via *Berlinale* twitter 

https://www.berlinale.de/en/im_foku...ls/Starportraits.php#navi=20160210&item=36302

https://twitter.com/berlinale/status/698480021091041280


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm really liking the new shirt. Or, more precisely, I'm liking how the new shirt is unbuttoned enough to give peeks of his chest hair. Because I'm even more shallow than usual today!


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress* for Gerhard Kassner's wonderful close up of Alex's gorgeous face 

*Buckeye* - I'm that shallow too 









> skarsjoy:
> 
> The War on Everyone press conference video is up on the #Berlinale site! Complete with photo call of Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña and producer Chris Clark
> 
> Watch here https://www.berlinale.de/en/program...p?film_id=201606741 - tab=video10#tab=video10



Wonderful vid


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Suz. yw!

Alex and Michael Peña at a Q&A for *War on Everyone* (February 13, 2016, Berlin International Film Festival).

Sources:  *PatrickHJSmith* twitter 

 & *frannebat* instagram

https://twitter.com/PatrickHJSmith/status/698510444114415616


----------



## Santress

More fan photos and event pics of Alex at the Berlin International Film Festival yesterday (February 12, 2016).

Sources:  Originals:

1. &#8220;Alexander Skarsgard was in high spirits at a press conference for his film "War on Everyone" at the 66th annual # Berlinale. (Photo by James Gourley/REX @ShutterstockNow).&#8221; -*variety* instagram

2. *aonefilms* instagram

3. &#8220;Alex Skarsgard takes a bow at last nights Berlin Premiere of WAR ON EVERYONE.&#8221; 

-*Head_Gear_Films *

https://twitter.com/Head_Gear_Films/status/698501949277278208

4. *kathaknbb* instagram

5. &#8220;That was a fun afternoon with # michaelpena and # alexander skarsgard talking about # war on everyone. Loved the film.&#8221; 

-*ReneMioch* twitter 

https://twitter.com/ReneMioch/status/698272260931657731


----------



## Santress

6. This is me and Alexander Skarsgård last night he's sooooo pretty. -*roxy_xd* instagram

7. # Michael Pena and # Alexander Skarsgard at the # worldpremiere of # War On Everyone at # ZooPalast. 

-*Miesiecznik*Film 

https://twitter.com/MiesiecznikFilm/status/698322063455612929

8. Fan takes selfie with Alexander Skarsgård at Berlin film festival. -*jfuruly* instagram

9. *hollywood.meets.jessica* & *frishchow* instagrams

10. I absolutely adore him   sad I couldn't see him, but he's here on # berlinale with the movie War of Everyone -*k84u_com* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> Tku *Santress* for Gerhard Kassner's wonderful close up of Alex's gorgeous face
> 
> *Buckeye* - I'm that shallow too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful vid



Thanks, Zola for posting the video link.  The flashes from the photographers in the beginning was crazy. If it was me up there, they would be lucky to get one picture with my eyes open. And from the Q&A we have our WOE Skars word of the day: Tonally.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s War on Everyone: A Hilarious Buddy Cop Comedy Begging for a Franchise*

Finally, the kind of role Michael Peña deserves. 
Imagine if *Quentin Tarantino* directed _Starsky and Hutch_ and didn't mess it up with his whole malignant misanthropic, misogynistic look-at-me thing. The result would be *John Michael McDonagh*'s snort-milk-out-your-nose-funny buddy cop comedy _War on Everyone_, premiering at the 66th Berlin Film Festival. *Michael Peña* and *Alexander Skarsgard*  play Bob and Terry, co-dependent corrupt Albuquerque pigs snorting and  shooting their way to tumble a supercilious English Lord (Divergent's  posh Theo James) into horseracing, heists, and kiddy porn. 
  McDonagh (_The Guard, Calvary_), like his brother Martin (_In Bruges_),  has a virtuosic way with dialogue, interlacing philosophical musings  with ridiculous questions like "if you hit a mime does he make a sound?"  One of the movie's greatest pleasures is that it gives Peña, an actor  often forced by Hollywood to play roles beneath his skill set  (exception: his cop bromance _End of Watch_, opposite Jake  Gyllenhaal), long riffs of dialogue that he spins out like a Howard  Hawks cockeyed hero. Finally, he gets to play the smartest guy in the  room, not the Hispanic sidekick. 
*And then there's Skarsgard, pausing in that career moment before he goes full on studio Tarzan. No one can fault a critic for pausing to salivate over the True Blood  star, as he rolls out of bed with his new squeeze (the alluring Tessa  Thompson), sweat slicked and gorgeous, in nothing more than a tiny pair  of mustard-colored briefs. Here is an actor who recently made a horny  boy-man sleeping with an under-aged teen in The Diary of a Teenage Girl  oddly appealing if not quite sympathetic. In War on Everyone, Skarsgard plays a bruised beauty with a tarnished  badge.* Terry's life plays out to a soundtrack of Glen Campbell songs,  underscoring the achy twangy yearning white boy at his core. Terry's  hard-drinking, hard-punching policeman is a Rhinestone Cowboy, a Wichita  Lineman. It&#8217;s a rueful comedic performance that he pounds out like  pavement into something deeper and darker and more touching than your  average buddy cop. 

The opening sequences of _War on Everyone_  are so furiously fast and funny it's nearly unimaginable that McDonagh  can sustain the pace. And yet he does. When the script eases up on the  rapid-fire quips, seguing into hilarious music cues (all that Campbell!)  and slapstick violence, it brings its best game. Because these flawed  but funny characters have dimension, depth, deep desires and, damn it,  cry out for a franchise.
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/02/war-on-everyone-review


Steering into the frame to the sound of &#8217;70s rock  music while giving chase in their muscle car to a fully-costumed,  on-foot mime, the impeccably dressed, utterly corrupt police duo of Bob  Bolaño (*Michael Peña*) and Terry Monroe (*Alexander Skarsgård*) initially appear to be running full-speed towards an even wackier version of the _Starsky & Hutch_ movie we got in 2004. Audiences familiar with the work of director* John Michael McDonagh* (_The Guard_, _Calvary_), however, will know something else must be in store with *War on Everyone*, even if McDonagh himself has made no mystery of the slightly broader canvas he&#8217;s working on this time around...
Seemingly intent on testing how black your humor  can get while not breaking the film&#8217;s more playful and witty  throughline, McDonagh goes to some new extremes when compared with his  first two Irish-set outings. The problem with _War on Everyone_ is  that his signature blend of absurdist characterization, purposefully  random bits of intellectualism, and sudden bursts of violence were so  effective in, for instance, _Calvary_&#8217;s more pensive milieu, for  those were allowed to stand out and color the narrative. Relocating this  story to the States, the director is not unintentionally turning up the  volume and making his western fascination a bit too literal to still be  able to sustain his distinctive tones. If _Calvary_ was more of a  &#8220;war on one,&#8221; as poor Brendan Gleeson could not find a good soul in town  to save his life (literally), this here is a furious free-for-all you  don&#8217;t remember the start of and can&#8217;t imagine an end to.
 The flipside of that coin is that McDonagh&#8217;s directorial style  evolves in the same direction, giving way to more pronounced and  expressionistic visuals. With its bright palette, stark color contrasts,  and lopsided camera angles, this is a deliciously abstract portrait of  Albuquerque in which every wallpaper, nightclub light, and car-wash spin  makes for evocative, retro-style imagery. And it&#8217;s not all in service  of the verbal and physical mayhem, either &#8212; Skarsgård&#8217;s character in  particular is granted a series of more reflexive segments, thanks to his  improbably profound involvement with *Tessa Thompson*&#8217;s Jackie.
Permanently hunched forward and mostly unable to  walk in a straight line, Skarsgård&#8217;s Terry looks like a giant  threatening to stomp on a village. His admiration for Bob&#8217;s more nuanced  skill set and verbal dexterity is endearing, and it nicely assists  Peña&#8217;s performance. An actor of extraordinary intelligence and  perceptiveness, the _Ant-Man_ co-star offers a re-working of his similar but strictly dramatic _End of Watch_  role, polishing it off with his underused gift for comedy &#8212; the man  would make just about any character likeable, and McDonagh&#8217;s  artificially edgy, anti-heroic constructs are not even a challenge in  that regard.
 A noticeable step down from the highs of _The Guard _and _Calvary_, _War on Everyone_  is still only McDonagh&#8217;s third effort and nonetheless a bold, lively  endeavour. Much like Terry, it feels like muscle-flexing that  inadvertently knocks down stuff and could use some restraint.
http://thefilmstage.com/reviews/berlin-review-war-on-everyone/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

Alex and Michael Peña arriving at the world premiere of *War on Everyone* (February 12, 2016, Berlin International Film Festival).

Sources: 

*Berlinale.de:
*
https://www.berlinale.de/en/im_fokus/boulevard/Fotos.html#item=62545
https://www.berlinale.de/en/im_fokus/boulevard/Fotos.html#item=62546

*Berlinale.Panorama Facebook:*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154561498753082.1073741943.72687508081&type=3

*Public.fr:*

http://www.public.fr/News/Photos/Ph...er-Skarsgard-toujours-aussi-beau-gosse-919561


----------



## Henares

I wish the reviews were excellent! (Specially about Alex)


----------



## Santress

Great behind-the-scenes pic of Alex in *Zoolander 2*:

"Orange Mocha Frappuccino!"

-*karliekloss* instagram

via

http://karlieklossdaily.com/post/139266278878/karliekloss-orange-mocha-frappuccino


----------



## Santress

2 More from today's Q&A for *War on Everyone* at the Berlin International Film Festival (February 13, 2016):

"Alexander Skarsgard. officially the most beautiful person."

-*natashagrig* instagram

"Screening earlier today of War on Everyone followed by a Q&A with producer Chris Clark, and actors Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård."

-*p.doyle.d* instagram

+

Pics of Alex  signing autographs for fans in Berlin yesterday (February 12, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnlne* tumblr


----------



## Santress

Fan pic with Michael Stipe:

ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD !!! and KIRSTEN DUNST !!!! Goofy grape Alexander and Kirsten on a Kiki with me.

-*michaelstipe* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Great behind-the-scenes pic of Alex in *Zoolander 2*:
> 
> "Orange Mocha Frappuccino!"
> 
> -*karliekloss* instagram
> 
> via
> 
> http://karlieklossdaily.com/post/139266278878/karliekloss-orange-mocha-frappuccino



He and Ben look lovely! 



Santress said:


> Fan pic with Michael Stipe:
> 
> ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD !!! and KIRSTEN DUNST !!!! Goofy grape Alexander and Kirsten on a Kiki with me.
> 
> -*michaelstipe* instagram



That's Michael Stipe?!

Glad to see Alex hanging out with Kirsten. Whose boyfriend, Garrett Hedlund, was originally cast as Terry until he dropped out right before production so he could work on Ang Lee's movie.


----------



## Kitkath70

This is the first  obvious Alex related thing that Alexa has posted.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBxeLY5mocg/?taken-by=chungalexa


chungalexaMe most days

ETA. Looks like she took it down already. it was only up for about an hour.  Had over 13,000 likes last time I looked.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He and Ben look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> That's Michael Stipe?!
> 
> Glad to see Alex hanging out with Kirsten. Whose boyfriend, Garrett Hedlund, was originally cast as Terry until he dropped out right before production so he could work on Ang Lee's movie.



My thoughts exactly, BC on Michael Stipe. Yikes. A looks good at this festival, maybe he's caught up on some sleep...


----------



## mary12345

Kitkath70 said:


> This is the first  obvious Alex related thing that Alexa has posted.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBxeLY5mocg/?taken-by=chungalexa
> 
> 
> chungalexaMe most days


 
She only had it up for five minutes then took it down?? strange?


----------



## merita

mary12345 said:


> She only had it up for five minutes then took it down?? strange?


She must be lacking attention.


----------



## Kitkath70

merita said:


> She must be lacking attention.



Quite the opposite.  It was up for an hour and had over 13,000 likes when she took it down.  There were well over 600 comments.  Too much attention is more like it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> My thoughts exactly, BC on Michael Stipe. Yikes. A looks good at this festival, maybe he's caught up on some sleep...



He's looked different for years (furrier) but it's still a surprise.

And Alex has looked good at this festival.



mary12345 said:


> She only had it up for five minutes then took it down?? strange?



I don't pay attention to her IG anymore, and didn't see this, but it doesn't surprise me. She's taken down pics before, and if it's 'too' Alex related it may be getting trolled, or she decided it was going to be more of a bother/distraction.


----------



## merita

Kitkath70 said:


> Quite the opposite.  It was up for an hour and had over 13,000 likes when she took it down.  There were well over 600 comments.  Too much attention is more like it.


That was my point.  She does this to get attention.


----------



## Chloe302225

merita said:


> That was my point.  She does this to get attention.



But she already has attention, her career is doing great right now, she doesn't need Alex to get any attention. Her current work with British Vogue, Gucci, Longchamp and Marks and Spencer are all going great but whenever she even tries to post something Alex related the internet trolls descend and if you read some of those comments...... They can be downright cruel.


----------



## merita

Chloe302225 said:


> But she already has attention, her career is doing great right now, she doesn't need Alex to get any attention. Her current work with British Vogue, Gucci, Longchamp and Marks and Spencer are all going great but whenever she even tries to post something Alex related the internet trolls descend and if you read some of those comments...... They can be downright cruel.


There have been lunatic trolls on IG for a while now.  She is well aware.  It logically does not make sense why she would post.  Unless of course she is trying to generate attention. So that she can sell all that stuff that you mentioned.


----------



## Kitkath70

merita said:


> There have been lunatic trolls on IG for a while now.  She is well aware.  It logically does not make sense why she would post.  Unless of course she is trying to generate attention. So that she can sell all that stuff that you mentioned.


It Valentine's Day and he's her boyfriend.  It was a cute message, basically saying that she's still starry eyed when it comes to him.  There's no reason why she shouldn't post something like that.  It was sweet.
It's not always about selling things or attention. The fact she took it down so quickly proves that.  I didn't see any people trolling her, but again, she had over 600 comments on it.  Most were big smiley faces and hearts.


----------



## merita

Kitkath70 said:


> It Valentine's Day and he's her boyfriend.  It was a cute message, basically saying that she's still starry eyed when it comes to him.  There's no reason why she shouldn't post something like that.  It was sweet.
> It's not always about selling things or attention. The fact she took it down so quickly proves that.  I didn't see any people trolling her, but again, she had over 600 comments on it.  Most were big smiley faces and hearts.


I don't think she uses her iG account to casually post things to 2m followers.  It is branding, marketing and image.  And I think she is very aware.


----------



## Chloe302225

merita said:


> There have been lunatic trolls on IG for a while now.  She is well aware.  It logically does not make sense why she would post.  Unless of course she is trying to generate attention. So that she can sell all that stuff that you mentioned.



Or she could be using her page to do things that everyone else does like post pictures of her loved ones. She shouldn't have to be confined to posting certain things because of those trolls. Normal people in relationships may occasionally post something related to their relationship, it could be that simple.


----------



## merita

Chloe302225 said:


> Or she could be using her page to do things that everyone else does like post pictures of her loved ones. She shouldn't have to be confined to posting certain things because of those trolls. Normal people in relationships may occasionally post something related to their relationship, it could be that simple.


yup.  It could be that simple.


----------



## Kendalia

Personally I think she posted to get some quick attention or to let folks know she's still with Alex.  Send a message to your private loved one for your followers to see and then delete seems a grab for attention.


----------



## mary12345

Kendalia said:


> Personally I think she posted to get some quick attention or to let folks know she's still with Alex.  Send a message to your private loved one for your followers to see and then delete seems a grab for attention.


 
yes I get that feeling too Alexa is pretty social media savvy and is well aware of the trollers so why post anything? send your boyfriend a private message but why put something up for 1 million followers to see?


----------



## Chloe302225

mary12345 said:


> yes I get that feeling too Alexa is pretty social media savvy and is well aware of the trollers so why post anything? send your boyfriend a private message but why put something up for 1 million followers to see?



Because that is whole point of social media, to post things about your life which includes your loved ones. It is way for people to gain an insight about what is going on in your life which inevitably includes your loved ones.


----------



## merita

Kendalia said:


> Personally I think she posted to get some quick attention or to let folks know she's still with Alex.  Send a message to your private loved one for your followers to see and then delete seems a grab for attention.


Agreed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> My thoughts exactly, BC on Michael Stipe. Yikes. A looks good at this festival, maybe he's caught up on some sleep...



Same same on Michael Stipe. And Kiki? I love her. She's turning out to be a real survivor with regards to her career. She's great in Fargo.

That pic on AC'S account. It bugs TBH. Why take it down? I haven't looked at her SM for ages but she had really negative comments on earlier posts and ignored them or blocked them.

So why take this down? This post and delete is just bizarre. To me it's like she's wary of posting personal stuff about her and Alex but really wants to. Then she posts, and either gets nervous about it or maybe Alex doesn't like it and poof! Its gone.

That's just my outside looking in view but it's coming off a bit childish.

Thanks for the pics of the event. He looked good, great rapport with Michael Pena and the crowd.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Same same on Michael Stipe. And Kiki? I love her. She's turning out to be a real survivor with regards to her career. She's great in Fargo.
> 
> That pic on AC'S account. It bugs TBH. Why take it down? I haven't looked at her SM for ages but she had really negative comments on earlier posts and ignored them or blocked them.
> 
> So why take this down? This post and delete is just bizarre. To me it's like she's wary of posting personal stuff about her and Alex but really wants to. Then she posts, and either gets nervous about it or maybe Alex doesn't like it and poof! Its gone.
> 
> That's just my outside looking in view but it's coming off a bit childish.
> 
> Thanks for the pics of the event. He looked good, great rapport with Michael Pena and the crowd.




It's just very weird to see Stipe as big hairball, channeling Randy Quaid.  Though I do really like that he called Alex 'Goofy Grape'. ASkars is a giant goofball.

I haven't seen Kiki in Fargo S2, though I know it received excellent reviews. I'm sure I'll get around to seeing it around the same time I finally get around to seeing The Wire (I was reminded that I need to see the Wire by the Super Bowl Prius commercial with Pornstache, Sheriff Andy and Ray Person).

As for the post/delete, we've been through this before. If Alex didn't have that very strong aversion to having his dating life public, it wouldn't be a big deal. Having seen the pic now on Tumblr, it's a cute sentiment. But...she's been with him a year and knows how he feels about it, and I can't decide whether she thought it was too cute not to post, and then thought better of it. Or if she thought it was too cute not to post for a bit, and then deleted it, so she could have it both ways. She's too social media savvy to just randomly post stuff.

Back to WOE, it didn't have an American distributor before Berlin, and I haven't seen anything about it getting a deal, not yet. Looking at other reviews, even those who didn't fully embrace the movie, they didn't truly hate it either, so it seems like it might be worth the risk of spending a couple of million (or less) to pick up the rights. I wonder if they'll have to wait until SXSW to get a deal.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Back to WOE, it didn't have an American distributor before Berlin, and I haven't seen anything about it getting a deal, not yet. Looking at other reviews, even those who didn't fully embrace the movie, they didn't truly hate it either, so it seems like it might be worth the risk of spending a couple of million (or less) to pick up the rights. I wonder if they'll have to wait until SXSW to get a deal.



I think a lot of distribution deals were done a while ago.

ETA: 



> They confirm some new cast members and that worldwide distribution deals are already in place (including for the UK!).
> 
> John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s follow-up to Calvary, War On Everyone, has rounded out cast and booked some key deals with the shoot now underway in New Mexico.
> 
> Divergent star Theo James is the latest young talent to join McDonagh&#8217;s black comedy, which has begun principal photography in Albuquerque.
> 
> Michael Peña (Fury), Alexander Skarsgård (True Blood) and James are starring in the story of two corrupt cops who set out to blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their path&#8230;until they intimidate someone who is seemingly more dangerous than they are. Or is he?
> 
> Joining in supporting roles are Tessa Thompson (Dear White People), Caleb Landry Jones (X Men: First Class), Paul Reiser (Whiplash), Stephanie Sigman (Miss Bala) and David Wilmot (The Guard).
> 
> *Sony Pictures Worldwide Acquisitions and Icon are among distributors to have swooped on rights to the anticipated title sold by Bankside Films, with the former acquiring for Latin America, Benelux, Spain, Portugal, Scandinavia, Eastern Europe and a handful of other international territories.*
> 
> *Icon Films will distribute in the UK while Icon Film Distribution is to handle in Australia/New Zealand*.
> 
> Source



(BC, just saw your edit change to _American_ distributors)


----------



## audiogirl

Oh I think Valentine's Day sentiment got the best of Alexa. Then she thought better of it and decided it was too overt.

She probably does want to post more about Alex, but doesn't because of his preferences. Odds are she came across this cute photo, and it struck her funny since it did sum up how he made her feel.

She posts shots of her personal activities on her IG, like most celebs. To the extent it keeps her followers interested, it supports her career. She doesn't need attention. She has plenty of attention. But she also uses her social media like most people do, except she has more followers than most.

I'm going take this at face value and assume it expressed her feelings, so she posted it. Then she worried it might bother him and took it down.


----------



## Kitkath70

This was posted earlier today on Alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr

http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/139276590812

I think that's where she came across the picture.

Here's a screen cap of her Instagram post.  

http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/image/139307928642

I think Alexa came across the photo this morning, thought it was cute and posted it.   I don't think it was calculated at all. It got a lot of attention fast, so she pulled it.  I don't think Alex told her not to or anything like that. I do think it's silly that she didn't keep it up.  It was sweet and funny.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> This was posted earlier today on Alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr
> 
> http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/139276590812
> 
> *I think that's where she came across the picture.*
> 
> Here's a screen cap of her Instagram post.
> 
> http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/image/139307928642
> 
> I think Alexa came across the photo this morning, thought it was cute and posted it.   I don't think it was calculated at all. It got a lot of attention fast, so she pulled it.  I don't think Alex told her not to or anything like that. I do think it's silly that she didn't keep it up.  It was sweet and funny.



She's searching _Tumblr _for photo's of her boyfriend?? I'm sorry KK, I just don't buy that.

And she knows she gets attention, she has how many followers? It's why she posts photos of her friends events, and the labels/products she has deals with. She uses SM to promote. And she knows a small % of those follow her because of Alex.

If she wants to post it, cool, go for it. It was funny. But it's the post, delete, post, delete that's just a little strange to me.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think she googles Alex to see what comes up.  Why else would she post that photo, a photo that was taken a few years ago, on the same day it was posted again on tumblr?  Even if she didn't find it on tumblr, she would have gotten it from goggle.  She knows she gets attention.  Maybe she was testing the waters to see just how much attention his posts actually get.  It's got to drive her crazy not to be able to post things with or about him.  I don't get the post and delete thing at all.  She deleted a couple other photos yesterday that had nothing to do with Alex. Maybe she pulled it do to photo rights.  It's not sourced and I think it was a pap photo.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think a lot of distribution deals were done a while ago.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> (BC, just saw your edit change to* American distributors)*



You've got a distribution deal, we don't. 



audiogirl said:


> Oh I think Valentine's Day sentiment got the best of Alexa. Then she thought better of it and decided it was too overt.
> 
> She probably does want to post more about Alex, but doesn't because of his preferences. *Odds are she came across this cute photo, and it struck her funny since it did sum up how he made her feel.
> *
> She posts shots of her personal activities on her IG, like most *celebs*. To the extent it keeps her followers interested, it supports her career. She doesn't need attention. She has plenty of attention. But she also uses her social media like most people do, except she has more followers than most.
> 
> I'm going take this at face value and assume it expressed her feelings, so she posted it. Then she worried it might bother him and took it down.



This photo is probably one of my favorite photos of a fan and a celeb, especially because it's Alex and there's a funny backstory to it.
And yes, I have no doubt she thinks it's a funny pic that also expresses her feelings. But part of me does think she knew what she was doing and only had second thoughts after she posted it. It's a hazard for someone who likes to post all that personal stuff on social media and who happens to be dating a celeb who doesn't like it all.
It's not just celebs, alas.

ETA: Since I stopped in the middle of writing this, I missed a couple of posts. I do find it odd that she posted that photo after it showed up again on Tumblr. You're dating him, why do you need to Google/Tumblr him? I hope she's not checking out fan sites/Tumblrs, because that's going down a dark, weird rabbit hole!


----------



## jooa

^^ She could google herself and get this pic ... you can get  a lot of pics of Alexa when you google Alex


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Googling yourself isn't that healthy either.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ She could google herself and get this pic ... you can get  a lot of pics of Alexa when you google Alex



Errmm...ok. To me, there's a disconnect going on here.


----------



## jooa

She posted pics of herself all the time, also from the events ... and she had recently event in LA with Gucci and Florence Welch. I think that her app is also based on some inspiration from the pics ... and she and her style is very important with selling it  People expect that she will put her photos on it ... she is the face.

ETA. ... and let's not forget about friends, they always find interesting photos


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> She posted pics of herself all the time, also from the events ... and she had recently event in LA with Gucci and Florence Welch. I think that her app is also based on some inspiration from the pics ... and she and her style is very important with selling it



I 'get' that, but it's also weird. I know she's not the only one who does this. I can't tell if they're able to disconnect themselves from what they're doing when they look at pap/event photos of themselves or when they Google themselves, or if there's a bit of narcissism involved. Or both.

ETA: I think this is why I stopped looking at her IG, except on very rare occasion. While I enjoyed some of her better interviews, where you can see the snark and the humor that is probably very attractive to Alex, her IG is very much fashionista/branding. And it's not my thing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> She posted pics of herself all the time, also from the events ... and she had recently event in LA with Gucci and Florence Welch. I think that her app is also based on some inspiration from the pics ... and she and her style is very important with selling it  People expect that she will put her photos on it ... she is the face.



Yeah and? That's _exactly_ what I'm saying. She knows that her SM gets attention. and I think that's ok. It seems like a lot of people do it, from Instagram to Twitter etc, especially when you're not really connected with just one brand. Her SM _is_ her brand. And again, I have no issues with it. She's not an island in that regard.

But because of that, she knows that photo would be seen by those who follow her for that reason. I think that's obvious. It's a storm in a teacup but I'd love to know why she took it down. I'm kind of glad I don't follow her on SM, that kind of erratic posting would drive me bonkers.


----------



## jooa

@BuckeyeChicago All celebrities do it, just look at their instagrams. Pics from premieres, events, photos from theirs films, magazines, newspapers ...

ETA. The comments were really embarrasing this weird way  Most goes like "He is so pretty; I want to be you; I love him; I would look the same; ALEX!!!!; ERIC!!!; it's true, how sad; I envy you etc.".


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ All celebrities do it, just look at their instagrams. Pics from premieres, events, photos from theirs films ...



You're reading my posts, right Jooa? That's what I'm saying.

However I'm talking about this *one* photo (and actually any Alex related posts). And I still think she knows Alex doesn't like stuff like this on her SM, but can't help herself. So either she rethinks it soon after it's posted or someone asks her to take it down IMO.  Anyway, to me it looks ridiculous.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> @BuckeyeChicago All celebrities do it, just look at their instagrams. Pics from premieres, events, photos from theirs films, magazines, newspapers ...




No, not really. And while some do it, they don't all do it at the same scale. There's a way of promoting without being narcissistic. Some people have figured it out, some don't.

ETA: I'll note that Alexa is very aware of what her audience wants, and she delivers it. I also feel that the fashionista world is even more narcissistic and butt kissing than even the movie/film world, and that's probably why I don't look at most fashionista/reality star social media accounts.


----------



## jooa

@ FreeSpirit71 Sorry Free, you write too fast for me


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> @ FreeSpirit71 Sorry Free, you write too fast for me



No harm, no foul. Your post was just pointing at mine...lol.


----------



## jooa

I wrote something additional, and it took me some time. I tried to remember the "spirit" of the comments under the photo. Even for me it was something bizarre.

ETA. ... and a part of the comments were just "links" to other people.


----------



## mary12345

She may have posted it due to it being Valentine's Day and they are not together then had a change of heart about putting it out there? I agree with the comments she would probably love to put stuff on there about him especially with Instagram full of romantic posts today


----------



## BagBerry13

I think what most people irk is the fact they never "officially" confirmed their relationship. All people got are pap pics. So then she goes and posts a picture of her "alleged" boyfriend who doesn't like this kind of stuff which she apparently then remembered and took it down again. She knows exactly what kind of people look at her IG and she's dangling Alex like a treat in front of his fans. She's acting like a teenager!


----------



## audiogirl

I think she impulsively put it up because it was so cute and summed up her feelings. Then she had second thoughts because of his preference on social media.

I don't buy that that she posted with the intention of removing it later. And I don't think anyone asked her to take it down either.

It's no secret they're dating, so alluding to it is hardly a revelation for her fans.


----------



## melusin

I only saw the screencap posted via Tumblr and thought it was so unlikely/bizarre that it was some fangirl's fevered photoshop job. Then I log on here and see it was actually AC's post?! I can't believe the lack of judgement here.

Whatever she intended, there was one person that it wasn't meant for, and that was her partner, since he's been pretty vehemently clear that he avoids SM and doesn't want to live his personal life in front of a camera. If my partner posted something about me to everyone but me, especially if it was a photo taken without my permission, I'd be pretty upset even if it was supposed to be cutesy. That's some deal-breaking business right there. It's exhibitionist and not about Alex at all - it's about HER. She's proud of her bf? She feels all gooey about him? Fine. Show him off to your friends and family like a normal smitten GF. If you need the attention of millions of strangers to feel good about your relationship, something is screwed up.

What actually disturbs me the most about all of this is something no one else has pointed out - there is ANOTHER person affected by this. The young woman in the picture just had a candid photo of herself circulated to 2.1million+ people by a celebrity basically poking fun at how she appeared in a fraction of a second in her life. Unintended consequences, AC, unintended consequences. How shameful. I hope the young woman can laugh it off.


----------



## melusin

Also - totally an aside - Michael Stipe said he, Alex, and Kirsten were "on a kiki." (He wasn't calling Kirsten 'Kiki'). They were having a good ole gossip party. Look up Scissor Sister's "Let's have a kiki" music vid. Lol. We all remember what Alex looks like when he goes full kiki mode...(*cough* Farrah *cough* every Hammarby game ever *cough* Beyond the Pole).  Love the big goon. Hope he had a good Valentine's Day.


----------



## jooa

^ I don't know for sure about what Michael Stipe wrote Kiki ... but at Berlinale is a Swedish film that is called "Kiki" so probably he meant this  He wrote it as a name, even someone commented about 'awsome line up'.


----------



## melusin

jooa said:


> ^ I don't know for sure about what Michael Stipe wrote Kiki ... but at Berlinale is a Swedish film that is called "Kiki" so probably he meant this  He wrote it as a name, even someone commented about 'awsome line up'.


Even if he meant they were "on a kiki" at the film "Kiki," his comment and the name of the film are a reference to the common term used in LGTQB communities. (The film looks interesting, btw.)


----------



## jooa

^^ I meant the name of a film, not a name some person 

ETA. About the pic: I'm not that girl, I don't know what she felt when she saw this pic for the first time but it was everywhere form Eonline to Buzzfeed. If my memory isn't that bad  I read somewhere even her comment about this meeting and she wrote that she didn't know who he was but some people asked for an autograph, and so she did it too


----------



## audiogirl

Ok, so maybe Alexa removed the photo because she became concerned about the privacy of the girl in the shot. Makes more sense than other ideas.

I seriously doubt that Alex has expressly forbidden her to include him in her social media. it's probably more like she knows how he feels about it, and she respects his wishes. I also doubt he would have become angry if the pic had stayed posted. It's cute and Alexa's reaction to it was sweet.


----------



## jooa

One example of how rumors are created by gossips world:



source: https://www.facebook.com/womansdayn...7112334.285867.83634167333/10154232935942334/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Ok, so maybe Alexa removed the photo because she became concerned about the privacy of the girl in the shot. Makes more sense than other ideas.
> 
> I seriously doubt that Alex has expressly forbidden her to include him in her social media. it's probably more like she knows how he feels about it, and she respects his wishes. I also doubt he would have become angry if the pic had stayed posted. It's cute and Alexa's reaction to it was sweet.



Does anyone know how Alexa was on social media with Alex Turner or any other exes? Because from what I've seen at a quick glance, they seem more okay with it than Alex does, so I do think that it's coming from Alex rather than Alexa protecting his privacy so much.

Her posting the photo of the fan isn't that big of a deal in the whole scheme of things. It's the posting and deleting. It really does come off as immature. She doesn't seem at all secure in what she posts in things that might be deemed a reference to Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> One example of how rumors are created by gossips world:
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/womansdayn...7112334.285867.83634167333/10154232935942334/



Well, no-one in Australia or New Zealand would believe it. If you believe _Woman's Day_ or _New Idea_ (both magazines of the same low-rung species) are anything other than works of fiction spiced with a celeb photo here or there - you really need your head read.  Those two magazines have been successfully sued by more than one celebrity 

From Wiki: 



> Woman's Day was criticised on the Australian Broadcasting Corporation's Media Watch, in which it was described as "garbage journalism" for the use of sensationalist headlines and content.[9]



And New Idea (also called *No* Idea by people who hate the mag like me)



> New Idea revealed details that UK Prince Harry was with the British army serving in Afghanistan, in breach of an agreement with the major news organisations.[6] It ran updates on the story on two further occasions. When the United States Drudge Report ran the story on 28 February 2008, the prince was forced to abandon his posting and return to the UK. After the story broke much more widely, New Idea pulled the story from its web site and made itself unavailable for comment to other members of the press


----------



## audiogirl

Oh she definitely keeps him off her media because of his attitude about it. But I don't think it was some kind of  edict from him. It's probably more like something she does because she knows it's his preference. At most he's probably made a simple request about it.

I think she posted it on an impulse, and then changed her mind. But I don't draw much of a conclusion about her from it. Other than it runs counter to her usual posting style to exclude him. So she tripped up and then remedied it.

Btw seeing those trash mags made my day.


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She doesn't seem at all secure in what she posts in things that might be deemed a reference to Alex.


She probably care too much and why she's so insecure.

Free I don't know how anyone can buy magazine / paper like this. It screems 'crap' but I guess probably it's what sells very well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> She probably care too much and why she's so insecure.
> 
> Free I don't know how anyone can buy magazine / paper like this. It screems 'crap' but I guess probably it's what sells very well.



Eh, something has to fill doctors/dentist offices. Ten year old Reader's Digests just aren't enough..


----------



## jooa

^^ It's somehow sad (poor trees) but you're right Free.


----------



## a_sussan

Don't forget hair dresses when it comes to gossip mags and stuff.. 

It's sad, poor trees that have die for such garbage. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## melusin

Assuming she wasn't hacked or someone got hold of her phone to play a joke, bottom line is she should have known better than to post a pic she didn't own or have permission to share on a social network with millions of followers. I think it *is* a big deal to turn a private citizen into an internet meme (all over again) with the click of a button.


----------



## jooa

^^ It should be, but sadly it isn't anymore ...

Maybe it was Alex who posted this pic ... who knows  He likes to play with someone's phone like that day when he had fun with McMillz instagram? (I don't remember exactly what it was)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

melusin said:


> Assuming she wasn't hacked or someone got hold of her phone to play a joke, bottom line is she should have known better than to post a pic she didn't own or have permission to share on a social network with millions of followers. I think it *is* a big deal to turn a private citizen into an internet meme (all over again) with the click of a button.



That pap pic is from 2011, when he was filming WMK. She'd gone with her  sister to the set so her sister could get an autograph and said  something like 'he's not that tall' and then ended up getting the  autograph and getting papped. Her sister thought it was funny.
It's not the woman in the pic that I'm concerned about.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Does anyone know how Alexa was on social media with Alex Turner or any other exes? Because from what I've seen at a quick glance, they seem more okay with it than Alex does, so I do think that it's coming from Alex rather than Alexa protecting his privacy so much.
> 
> Her posting the photo of the fan isn't that big of a deal in the whole scheme of things. *It's the posting and deleting. It really does come off as immature.* She doesn't seem at all secure in what she posts in things that might be deemed a reference to Alex.



I think that's it for me, we know they're dating, they've been dating for a year. But posting it and deleting seems immature. I also don't completely buy that it was impulsive. If it were a pic she'd taken yes. This, no.

She presents a very specific side of her life on her IG, and part of that would include the bf, if it's something that'd he be ok with. She's knows it's not his thing, but I think she still wants to do it anyway, that's who she is. It doesn't make her a bad person, it makes her a person with different of ideas of privacy than her bf. It's something she's apparently still trying to reconcile.

ETA: Jooa, Alex was with MicMac, took his phone and posted something to his Twitter (which was later deleted). So I'm presuming Alex didn't do this, as he was on his way back from Berlin, and I'm presuming she wasn't in Berlin with him for him to have access to her phone.




jooa said:


> One example of how rumors are created by gossips world:
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/womansdayn...7112334.285867.83634167333/10154232935942334/


----------



## djuna1

Hello everyone!  I didn't know much about Alex until I watched Diary of the Teenage Girl. He's such a good-looking guy and appears to be such a nice person. I'm looking forward to reading and seeing more of him.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ETA: Jooa, Alex was with MicMac, took his phone and posted something to his Twitter (which was later deleted). So I'm presuming Alex didn't do this, as he was on his way back from Berlin, and I'm presuming she wasn't in Berlin with him for him to have access to her phone.


All in all you don't need someone's phone to post from someone's account  ... but I agree, it was rather unlikely but not impossible


----------



## djuna1

I follow Alexa since 2009 on her Twitter account and she never posted or mentioned Alex Turner and her Facebook account was always private. She was well aware of his female fans..


----------



## djuna1

@FreeSpirit71


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> All in all you don't need someone's phone to post from someone's account  ... but I agree, it was rather unlikely but not impossible



You think Alex might have posted that pic of him with the fan? On her phone?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> I follow Alexa since 2009 on her Twitter account and she never posted or mentioned Alex Turner and her Facebook account was always private. She was well aware of his female fans..



Ah...ok. Ta. And welcome.


----------



## jooa

@Free I read all theories here about what Alex would do or not, say or not, think or not, feel or not, and I guess that the authors doesn't know him privately so although I don't know him either I added another theory (maybe for a smile), rather unlikely and odd but he can be sometimes such a big goofy, silly, little boy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> @Free I read all theories here about what Alex would do or not, say or not, think or not, feel or not, and I guess that the authors doesn't know him privately so although I don't know him either I added another theory (maybe for a smile), rather unlikely and odd but he can be sometimes such a big goofy, silly, little boy


I know. It's all hearsay..lol from everyone including me But I think that one's far -fetched - even for gossip.


----------



## jooa




----------



## BagBerry13

Interesting that the Berlinale chose not to put his press conference on the YouTube channel. Usually every press conference gets a highlight reel.


----------



## jooa

^ Maybe because all press conference that are now on Berlinale youtube channel are for the films from the competition? ... and Hail Caesar


----------



## BagBerry13

That's what I thought. That they only put up the films in competition but then there is Hail Caesar! And also other stuff that doesn't belong into competition.


----------



## jooa

^^ Hail Caesar is also in the competition but out of competition  I don't see any press conference for a film which aren't in competition but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ Hail Caesar is also in the competition but out of competition



Huh?


----------



## jooa

Competition (out of competition)
*Hail, Caesar!*

https://www.berlinale.de/en/program...cumentary=&order_by=1&screenings=efm_festival


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> Competition (out of competition)
> *Hail, Caesar!*
> 
> https://www.berlinale.de/en/program...cumentary=&order_by=1&screenings=efm_festival



Ah, now I understand what you mean. Yes, Hail Caesar is out of competition just like WoE (I believe).
You can't take the word competition here as what it actually means (that's us Germans handling English). The category is called competition because in it they show all new films like Hail Caesar and WoE but they're not part of the jury's voting films. There are other categories where they show old films or in this year's case the David Bowie tribute. It's a bit confusing. They should invent a new category for "Films that go to Festivals for Promotion not for Voting".


----------



## jooa

No, it's not true 

"Hail, Caser" is in section "Competition" (but it can't be voted because is out of competition), "WOE" is in section "Panorama" and there are many more section on Berlinale, such as "Forum", "Generation" etc.


----------



## BagBerry13

Okaaaay?!?!

I give up. You've got a tendency to not read posts properly and then come across as a smart a*s. Given that I'm following the Berlinale for quite a few years I'm sure what I've just written makes sense.


----------



## jooa

You can see all section on this site https://www.berlinale.de/en/program...cumentary=&order_by=1&screenings=efm_festival (first search box).

@Bag Maybe I don't follow Berlinale so closely like you but I was trying to "buy" ticket for a friend so I saw what film is in what section and however it sounds strange for you, for me either, "Hail Caesar" is in section competition.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> You can see all section on this site https://www.berlinale.de/en/program...cumentary=&order_by=1&screenings=efm_festival (first search box).
> 
> @Bag Maybe I don't follow Berlinale so closely like you but I was trying to "buy" ticket for a friend so I saw what film is in what section and however it sounds strange for you, for me either, "Hail Caesar" is in section competition.




I'm aware that there is more than one section. Yet as I said only the films in the Competition section get judged by the jury. Confusingly, they also throw in films like Hail Caesar and WoE that run out of competition and only show for promotion.


----------



## jooa

^^ This isn't entirely true what you wrote, I'm sorry. It's true that "WOE" isn't in main competition and it can't win Golden Bear but in the section "Panorama", you can win other awards such as FIPRESCI Prize, Prize of the Ecumenical Jury, C.I.C.A.E. Award. "Hail, Caesar" is out of all awards, it can't be judged by any jury. "Calvary", previous film John Michael McDonagh, was in section "Panorama" and win the Prize of the Ecumenical Jury.


----------



## BagBerry13

And they say Germans are too accurate and detail oriented.
Yes, you can win prizes in the Panorama section as well but those are not the Bears. Hardly anyone remembers the winners of this category without looking them up. The important prizes are given out in the Competition section. I hope that satisfies your fact thirst.


----------



## Henares

I´m sad. I´m reading reviews  of WOE and they are bad, although they save the Alex and Michel´s  work. Oh, Alex!:cry:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Henares said:


> I´m sad. I´m reading reviews  of WOE and they are bad, although they save the Alex and Michel´s  work. Oh, Alex!:cry:



I read some this morning and they are very mixed reviews. The people that were at screenings and tweeted about it were pretty brutal though. 

I'm a little surprised because I've enjoyed the director's other work, but I guess the proof is in seeing the film.


----------



## audiogirl

I've seen good reviews too.


----------



## Maggiesview

audiogirl said:


> I've seen good reviews too.


Most of the reviews I have read were mixed. Those that didn't like it at all were comparing it to The Gaurd and Calvary and apparently expected  more of the same and when they didn't get it,they were disappointed. Some thought it was a disappointment because it was set in Albaquerque and they thought it effected the mood and tone they expected of the previous two that were set set in Ireland.  I hate it when critics keep comparing other works by the same film maker / writer always expecting them to be similar but better each time, as if they can't do something that's somewhat different.

 One critic couldn't find a plot that held any meaning. I think this film is supposed to be character driven with a plot only there to serve the characters and keep the momentum moving forwards. Not have some greater significance on its own. Some loved it and totally enjoyed the insane thrill ride with laughs along the way. The humor is apparently more overt in this then in the other two with the violence and outrageousness cranked up, more in alignment with Tentino than the previous two films. 

The reviews of Alex's and Michael's performances were consistently good though so at least that is a positive. This type of film is not going to suit everyone and it's certainly not your standard art house film. Alex had a ball making it and so did Pena. I think that's why they decided to do it not because they thought it would be a big critical success. I mean it opens with the two of them driving over a mime which to me says it all about the direction this film will take.


----------



## Maggiesview

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read some this morning and they are very mixed reviews. The people that were at screenings and tweeted about it were pretty brutal though.
> 
> I'm a little surprised because I've enjoyed the director's other work, but I guess the proof is in seeing the film.


The Hollywood ?News gave it 5 stars and thinks it's better than the first two. Vanity fair gave it a positive review and The Standard out of thevUKngavevit 4 stars. There are several others who thought it was brilliant. Thus type of film often draws mixed reviews since there are those who just " get it" and others who never will.


----------



## Zola24

^ I agree Maggie, WoE is a film that is either going to be loved by the critics or dismissed as a bore. I think it is going to go down well in the UK as we tend to love irreverent anarchic humour. This appeared in the London Evening Standard yesterday. The Standard is read by most commuters  

Going Out Theatre
*Berlin Film Festival &#8211; War On Everyone, review: Maybe the funniest bad cop movie ever*
War on Everyone is utterly irresponsible, completely hilarious, brilliantly scripted and right up there with the very best of Quentin Tarantino, says David Sexton
DAVID SEXTON 17 hours  ago 0 comments



A hoot: Bob (Michael Pena) and Terry (Alexander Skarsgard)

London Irish writer/director John Michael McDonagh (The Guard, Calvary) has unexpectedly set his third film, War on Everyone, in Albuquerque, New Mexico, and has also hugely ramped up the violence, speed and verbosity. 

This is a really bad cop movie, maybe the funniest ever. Terry (Alexander Skarsgard,  drunk and shambling, but still a giant hunk) is teamed up with Bob (Michael Pena, End of Watch, superb, in a lead at last) as a pair of corrupt, thieving and feckless detectives on final notice, who just don&#8217;t care what they do or what the consequences are, talking up a storm as they take on evil English aristocrat Mangan (Divergent&#8217;s Theo James, so snotty) and his pervy sidekick (Caleb Landry Jones). 

It&#8217;s utterly irresponsible, completely hilarious, brilliantly scripted, right up there with the very best of Quentin Tarantino, even Elmore Leonard: a hoot.

Read our list of ten films everyone will be talking about in 2016

http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...the-funniest-bad-cop-movie-ever-a3180366.html


Eta:


VampFan said:


> Thanks, Zola for posting the video link. hugs: The flashes from the photographers in the beginning was crazy. If it was me up there, they would be lucky to get one picture with my eyes open. And from the Q&A we have our WOE Skars word of the day: Tonally. D



Yes, those flashes are crazy, (there is a cute vid from one of Tdoatg prems, I think LA, where Bel is completely amazed by all the flashes, and Alex is just standing there calmly doing his 'red carpet' poses, lol). I really enjoyed those vids from the BFF site as it showed how some of the more goofy poses came about, and the interview was very interesting, similarly with some of Alex's facial expressions 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s War on Everyone: A Hilarious Buddy Cop Comedy Begging for a Franchise*



Tku for the reviews, the Vanity Fair one was excellent, once I remembered how to read after this sentence, ...."the _True Blood_  star, as he rolls out of bed with his new squeeze (the alluring Tessa  Thompson), sweat slicked and gorgeous, in nothing more than a tiny pair  of mustard-colored briefs."  




Santress said:


> 2 More from today's Q&A for *War on Everyone* at the Berlin International Film Festival (February 13, 2016):



Tku for all the great photos 


Tku everyone for all the other info and views  and welcome djuna1 

Another vid link 










skarsjoy



> skarsjoy:
> 
> The new buddy cop comedy &#8216;War on Everyone&#8217; has recently premiered at the Berlin International Film Festival and in this exclusive interview, stars Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña reveal what makes this buddy cop flick different from the rest.
> 
> Watch Video here http://video-covermedia-yahoopartne...0/stars-explain-why-war-on-everyone-isnt-your, my screen caps


----------



## Zola24

Some more gifs 








skarsgardaddict
+ bonus





:giggles:














adrichi

So adorable


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*'War on Everyone': Berlin Review*



> The debut U.S. feature from 'The Guard' and 'Calvary' creator John Michael McDonagh pays rowdy homage to vintage detective-duo movies.
> 
> A Berlinale world premiere, John Michael McDonagh's third feature is an irreverent action comedy that riffs knowingly on vintage buddy-cop movies. The Irish-born, London-based writer-director has described War on Everyone as a comic twist on The French Connection, but there are other echoes in here, too, from Quentin Tarantino to Guy Ritchie, Starsky and Hutch to Lethal Weapon. But while there is clearly guilty pleasure to be gleaned from reworking such time-honored genre conventions, McDonagh's first American-made feature is only a partial success, lacking the sharp wit and moral heft that characterized his past work.
> 
> McDonagh previously dealt with crooked cops in his 2011 debut, The Guard. Three years later he fashioned a masterful black comedy from heavyweight questions of faith and guilt in his second feature, Calvary. Both films starred Brendan Gleeson, both were set in the west of Ireland and both earned critical raves followed by modest commercial success. War on Everyone lacks the profane mania of the former and the philosophical weight of the latter, but its modestly marquee-friendly cast and rowdy comic energy could still add up to decent commercial returns.
> 
> Terry Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard) and Bob Bolano (Michael Pena) are cheerfully corrupt detective partners dispensing their own ethically dubious brand of justice in Albuquerque, N.M. These fast-talking, hard-drinking, wise-cracking anti-heroes take relish in brazenly blackmailing, robbing and beating up all the criminals on their turf. In a nod to the film's 1970s roots, they also wear sharp suits, blast around the city in a stylishly retro car and work for a long-suffering precinct chief (Paul Reiser) who is perpetually giving these insubordinate bad boys one last chance while City Hall leans on him to fire them.
> 
> Terry and Bob get into deep water when a planned racetrack heist involving African-American Muslim convert Reggie X (Malcolm Barrett) ends in a bloodbath, which leads the duo to sexually indeterminate strip-club boss Birdwell (Caleb Landry Jones) and former stripper Jackie (Tessa Thompson). Smelling a big payday for themselves, the partners track down Reggie in hiding in Iceland, a picturesque and enjoyable silly interlude. But the pair rediscover their long-dormant consciences in time for a violent showdown with the godfather behind the heist, English aristocrat Mangan (Theo James, channeling the young Rupert Everett), whose louche old-world manners mask some diabolical crimes.
> 
> War on Everyone is a little too keen to advertise its own cleverness. The characters feel more like random collections of quirky tics than real people, with Terry defined by his chronic alcoholism and his love of Glen Campbell, a recurring musical motif throughout the film. Others trade wry quips about their own status as racial stereotypes and knowingly reference cop-movie conventions. As Reggie shrugs during a routine shakedown: "I'm familiar with the whole cop-slash-informer dialectic." A steady stream of elevated cultural allusions &#8212; Simone de Beauvoir, Joseph Conrad, Marcel Duchamp &#8212; gestures towards a level of intellectual ambition that the underlying script never matches. A cliché is a cliché, however ironically packaged.
> 
> McDonagh and his cinematographer Bobby Bukowski make attractive use of the New Mexico landscape, from grand mountain vistas to gleaming modernist villas perched on the edge of the desert. The oldies-heavy pop soundtrack is a lively mixtape that punctuates Glen Campbell with Roberta Flack, The Clash, hip-hoppers M.O.P. and more. War on Everyone is an entertaining smash-and-grab raid on some familiar action-comedy tropes, but not much more.



Source: *THR (The Hollywood Reporter)*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Berlin Review: John Michael McDonagh's 'War On Everyone' With Michael Pena & Alexander Skarsgard*



> Lesbians. The Burmese. Maybe farmers. With all the minorities, interest groups, nationalities sexualities, and ethnicities that John Michael McDonagh finds time to craft a specially designed slur for, or chuck a throwaway insult at, in his shambolic, shaggy, occasionally very funny "War on Everyone," it becomes a fun game to work out if there's anyone who definitely will not be offended. I don't think Tibetans get a mention, and I'm pretty sure meteorologists and albinos emerge unscathed. Everyone else  including the short, the bald, the fat, the bearded, the female, the black, the Muslim, the Quaker, the homeless, those afflicted with Down Syndrome or Multiple Sclerosis, the British, the Irish, the Icelandic, the generally European, the transgender, the male homosexual, the Japanese, the effeminate, the aristocrat, the Mexican, the alcoholic, the Stephen Hawking, the dyslexic, anyone on the fence about the music of Glen Campbell or partial to the art of mime or involved in law enforcement  is sure to find something in the film to take umbrage at, if they're inclined to sensitivity. The clue is right there in the title. McDonagh declares a kind of verbal, bad-taste-based war on everyone.
> 
> 
> The dialogue fizzes and then stings like a spiked cocktail, but sluicing around in there somewhere is a ramshackle plot, and that is not nearly as successful as the bid for equal-opportunity offense. New Mexico cops Bob (a stratospherically good Michael Pena, more on him in a bit) and Terry (a charming Alexander Skarsgard) are the perfect model of corruption. But their highly unethical behavior (censured by Paul Reiser in a nice little turn as their frazzled but genial captain) does adhere to some sort of skewed code of likability: they plan to steal a million dollars, but it's from some Very Bad Men so that's okay; when they plant cocaine on a potential informer in order to get him to turn snitch, they end up sharing the stash with him in a nearby baby changing stall, so that's okay; and when things finally do turn confusedly, lethally bloody, it's against a paedophile, so you know, also totally justified. En route, there's a sudden, very funny detour to Iceland, a hint of romantic salvation for the alcoholic and lonely Terry in the comely shape of Jackie (Tessa Thompson), and a lot of careening round in a sleek muscle car, "Starsky and Hutch"-style. Oh and if "running and shooting while wearing a sharp three-piece suit" were an Olympic sport, Skarsgard would have medalled by now.
> 
> Problem is, McDonagh, wanting to write characters he clearly loves into a genre he also has obvious affection for, needs a plot. And that plot needs antagonists, so enter Theo James' dastardly, louche British aristocrat villain, and his sniveling, lisping sidekick Russell (Caleb Landry Jones). James, actually asked to do something other than be extraordinarily handsome for once, rises to the occasion surprisingly well, especially during a scene in which he casually extinguishes his two moppet daughters' belief that "Mommy is in heaven" by asserting that "death is just darkness forever. Now run along and play." Landry Jones does not fare so well however, in a shuffling, tic-laden turn that irritates far more than it amuses. Beyond the performances there's a flatness to the way these scenes are written, and a kind of desultory style to how they're shot, because McDonagh's interest (and ours) lies mostly with his main guys. It's basically annoying to have to spend so much time elucidating a plot that really makes balls-all sense anyway and relies on old chestnuts like "all the bad guys being terribly bad shots" and "Surprise! Bullet-proof vest!" during the unconvincing "shootout in a warehouse" climax.
> 
> 
> It's also annoying simply to be taken away from Pena, whose charm and talent should hereby be given the status of a precious national resource and mined by specially trained professionals in pith helmets. It would be possible to think that without McDonagh's regular collaborator Brendan Gleeson ("The Guard," "Calvary") aboard there would be little chance of anyone convincingly selling those monologues, crammed with so many chunky references to high and low culture it's like constantly talking through a mouthful of Rocky Road. But Pena is perfectly on that wavelength, and it is genuinely just a joy to see a perennial MVP character actor made the hero of a film, be it ever so compromised.
> 
> 
> So when the film centers on Bob and Terry, it's an almost exclusively pleasurable watch, especially if you like your taste questionable and your back-and forth peppered with allusions to Siegfried and Roy and to Heloise and Abelard, oftentimes in the same breath.
> 
> But wordplay and charisma do not alone a great film make, and "War on Everyone" is lacking in some very basic basics, with its incomprehensible plotline, herky-jerk characterization, gigantic leaps in logic, and cast of characters who, with differing levels of success, all sound remarkably like John Michael McDonagh. Which is to say essentially equal parts Tarantino, Encyclopedia Britannica, The Boys-Own Amazing Facts Annual circa 1983, and "Finnegan's Wake."
> 
> But perhaps more detrimental overall, and also more disappointing as the follow-up to "Calvary," which saw McDonagh moving into a more seriously satirical register after the broader "The Guard," is that in getting busy assassinating everything in sight, no theme is left standing by the end. A few of McDonagh's swipes feel pointed (especially those aimed with wincing accuracy at the the recent track record of the U.S. police in regards to brutality and racial profiling) and some perhaps reveal prejudices unintentionally on the way to a cheap laugh. But mostly they are so scattershot and so often quickly repudiated by a countering move that it feels like there's no overarching target at all. Does the scene where Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard bow exaggeratedly and affect terrible Japanese accents childishly parroting "Sayonara" to a trio of Japanese people, get balanced out when a few moments later Theo James's sneering arch-villain quotes Yukio Mishima? Does it compensate for the sidelining of the female characters (which is a shame when they're two such strong presences as Tessa Thompson and Stephanie Sigman) that when they do get to talk it's to lay bets about whether a particular quote originated with Simone De Beauvoir or to compare the boss of a strip club to "Diaghilev of the Ballet Russe"? Not exactly, but it does mean you emerge with the feeling of the film as a thematic zero-sum game.
> 
> There is a great joy in seeing people doing dumb genre movie things speaking like coked-up philosophy majors. And "War on Everyone," after a shaky prologue which threatened massive quirk overload as the duo trade quips while pursing a mime, suggests that John Michael has weathered the stateside transition much better than his brother Martin did with "Seven Psychopaths." But entertaining though it is in parts, it can't really be said to mark any particular growth for McDonagh as a filmmaker, being both less angry and more cynical that the brooding "Calvary" and consequently less memorable and relevant too. It's hard to be too down on a movie that gleefully revels in tossed-off asides like "Keep on being obstreperous and I'll kick you into Indo-China" but that's the issue with "War on Everyone"  it's a movie composed entirely of asides. "Everyone" is just too broad a target.* [B-]*



Source: *Indiewire*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*'War On Everyone': Berlin Review*

After The Guard and Calvary, writer-director John Michael McDonagh is hot property &#8211; and it shows in this generously budgeted third feature, an indulgent homage to the 1970s buddy cop genre that veers like the Monte Carlo coupe driven by Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s hard-drinking character from dark comic brilliance to wearisome style exercise &#8211; the exercise being, mostly, to make two utterly corrupt, foul-mouthed New Mexico policemen sympathetic.

McDonagh is trying to persuade us to have the smart-*** cake and eat the emotional resonance too

In this, it almost succeeds, thanks in no little part to the chemistry between Skarsgard and Michael Pena. But the glue of their jive-talking, bribe-taking relationship fails to stick together a contrived story. War On Everyone is essentially a clothes hanger for smart one-liners, verbal and visual, and its success will depend partly on how folks like the look of the clothes hanger. The film seems high on the desert air of New Mexico: painted in garish colours, cut fast and flashy, featuring big chunks of Glenn Campbell on the soundtrack. It&#8217;s a kind of French Connection in Albuquerque meets&#8230; just about any other hard-boiled genre film you can think of, Tarantino&#8217;s included.

Perhaps this will be enough to collar the kind of savvy urban audiences that mop up genre parodies like Kick *** or Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang. But in a film that takes a schoolboy&#8217;s delight in being politically incorrect, taking potshots at everything from police racism to Stephen Hawking to Al Qaeda, there are some off notes &#8211; clichéd gay and transvestite characters, for example, that will leave a nasty taste.

McDonagh sets the tone of relentless high-octane irreverence by having sharply dressed Terry Monroe (Skarsgard) run over a small-time-crook mime artist in the first scene, after his cop partner Bob Bolano (Pena) wonders whether mimes make a sound when they&#8217;re hit. These two are bad, but not bad bad &#8211; between wisecracks, Monroe is a soulful loner with a drink problem, while Bolano is a family man who has brainy arguments about Simone de Beauvoir with his smart-but-supportive wife Dolores (Sigman) while badmouthing his kids.

Living in and out of each other&#8217;s pockets, the two seem worn down by life, and they jadedly take it out on the world by being up for any crooked deal that comes their way, allowing suspects to buy their way out of charges and sharing the coke they had brought to plant on newly converted Muslim Reggie X (Barrett), once they&#8217;ve convinced him to turn informer. The story careers from one lead to another, from the Velvet-Goldmine-ish dandy nightclub owner overplayed by Caleb Landry Jones to the cool, cruel British lord (Theo James, at home in the role) who is flagged from the start as the criminal mastermind the duo don&#8217;t quite realise they&#8217;re chasing.

Lava-lamp blobs of sentiment are thrown in to balance the relentlessly sardonic tone. Hence Terry&#8217;s fling with former bar girl Jackie (Thompson) and, less pardonably, the introduction of a vulnerable kid, a victim of abuse who Terry ends up taking to the minimalist desert-edge bachelor pad he&#8217;s already opened up to Jackie. Sure, the parody of the &#8216;alternative family&#8217; trope is flagged by a throwaway line of dialogue &#8211; but here as so often, McDonagh is trying to persuade us to have the smart-*** cake and eat the emotional resonance too.

The film&#8217;s time zone is a flashy but fairly random mash-up between now (the X-box Bob&#8217;s kids play with, references to Isil and Al-Qaeda) and an idea of the 1970s which comes through in music (squelchy horns, a cheesy classic by French-Italian actress and pop singer Catherine Spaak), costumes (mustard, turquoise and burgundy), gas-guzzling cars, references to black power and radical feminism.

*Source:* ScreenDaily


----------



## Zola24

^ Tks Free, I wasn't quite sure what the H'wood Reporter was trying to say, ie was it any good, or not? Also wasn't the H'wood Reporter the publication that first published the Tarzan overspend fiasco article?
Eta: Oops, I see you've posted two more reviews, poor Michael McDonagh seems to be taking quite a hit on his films being compared to Calvary and The Guard although I still think, even as a non-AS fan, neither review would have dissuaded me from seeing WoE.















beaufortplace


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tks Free, I wasn't quite sure what the H'wood Reporter was trying to say, ie was it any good, or not? Also wasn't the H'wopd Reporter the publication that first published the Tarzan overspend fiasco article?



It's not the same reporter. And I don't see any apparent bias as the review is along the same lines as others already published. I'm not sure a review need be as simple as good/bad. They analyse it. It sounds like it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Zola24

I must be being dense here, I didn't realise there were two Hollywood Reporters, sorry. Please be kind enough to explain, tku.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> I must be being dense here, I didn't realise there were two Hollywood Reporters, sorry. Please be kind enough to explain, tku.



As in two different journalists.


----------



## Zola24

^ Ok fair enough, I get the two different journalists thing, but to me they still represent a corporate identity. So yeah, swings and roundabouts 






















henricavyll


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> ^ Ok fair enough, I get the two different journalists thing, but to me *they still represent a corporate identit*y. So yeah, swings and roundabouts



Not sure what you mean there. _All_ the places that do the reviews are corporate identities, and part of the machine. I understand you may be upset by the slight negative spin on some of these reviews but I think you may be mixing things up with the last review done by THR, where the reporter got a quote by an exec at an opposing studio that painted Tarzan in a negative light.

_War on Everyone_ is a small film, it poses no threat to the big studio films this year.

I'd love for WoE to get sterling reviews by everyone, but the reality is that just isn't the case. People will still see it, regardless.


----------



## Zola24

> skarsgardaddict:
> 
> &#8220;The dance sequence, when I was dancing with Tessa (Thompson) - It made me realize what a horrific dancer I am.&#8221;
> {x http://www.berlinale.de/en/im_fokus/videostreaming/videos/Videos.html#navi=3&item=32908}


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure what you mean there. _All_ the places that do the reviews are corporate identities, and part of the machine. I understand you may be upset by the slight negative spin on some of these reviews but I think you may be mixing things up with the last review done by THR, where the reporter got a quote by an exec at an opposing studio that painted Tarzan in a negative light.
> 
> _War on Everyone_ is a small film, it poses no threat to the big studio films this year.
> 
> I'd love for WoE to get sterling reviews by everyone, but the reality is that just isn't the case. People will still see it, regardless.



I'm not upset that the HR didn't give WoE a sterling review, I just thought, "hmm Hollywood Reporter" when I saw the review, perhaps that's wrong but hey unless I have an intimate knowledge of an organisation, it's what I tend to do, put everyone under the one umbrella.


----------



## Zola24

adrichi


And an AS fan review 







> littlebulletsucker:
> 
> Okay so I just got back from watching War on Everyone and I loved it. It was incredibly funny and entertaining and Alex was brilliant. He looked amazing, then again he always does. He did such a good job, Michael Peña as well, they both were great. He did look a bit awkward in that dance scene like an adorable lumberjack but I still liked it. War on Everyone is in my opinion one of the best films Alex has done so far.


----------



## djuna1

Thanks for the welcome and all the gifs Zola!!  He really had fun in Berlin. I like those new jeans, he looks pretty good. Does anybody know when WOE goes on general release??


----------



## Zola24

^ Hiya djuna  As far as I'm aware no cinema release dates have been announced yet, neither have any further distribution rights been added since the announcement below was published by Reprisal Films. Hopefully the USA will be added to this list soon, WoE will be shown at the sxsw film festival in March 



> http://reprisalfilms.com/war_on_everyone/
> 
> Bankside Films is pleased to announce major territory pre-sales to Icon Films in the UK, Icon Film Distribution in Australia/New Zealand and to Sony Pictures Worldwide Acquisitions for Latin America, Benelux, Spain, Portugal, Scandinavia, Eastern Europe and selected international territories.



If you follow the link you will also find links to WoE's other official sites 

And yes, Alex does look very good in his new jeans and striped shirt


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll


----------



## FreeSpirit71

IMDb has the release date down as March 2016. Not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh Free, you got me all excited there, but I think imdb is including the prems as release dates! :wondering


----------



## djuna1

Thank you again Zola! I can't wait to see the movie. It's such a different role for Alex. Hopefully it will give him another opportunity to once again prove what a great actor he is.


----------



## Zola24

^ yw  I'm looking forward to seeing WoE so much too, more so than Tarzan actually. I'm sure Alex and Michael enjoyed their time together on set, as they obviously got on very well during the press conference, where it was easy to see the admiration and respect they have for each other. I'm also looking forward to seeing Alex allowed to go totally over the top with his acting, in the best Alan Rickman, rip, style. 'And call off Christmas' has to be one of my favourite movie quotes of all time


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> IMDb has the release date down as March 2016. Not sure how accurate that is.



If a movie is shown at festivals first, that goes as the initial release date. So for the US the release date is March, which is when SXSW is. It still has no US distributor.
It'll be interesting to see if the reviews there are any different from those at Berlin.
Having posted not as many reviews as I read (also partly as there weren't as many reviews as there were last year at Sundance for DOATG, at least it seems that way), they are mixed. Some really, really liked it, but I don't think anyone really hated it either.
I think after the almost overwhelming positive reviews of DOATG we've forgotten that even his indies before that didn't receive overwhelming positive reviews either. This one appears to be more mixed than Disconnect, et al, but his indies aren't for everyone's taste. He picks roles that interest him, and after that, what happens review-wise happens. 
I'm still a bit surprised that I've not seen anything yet on a US distribution deal. The reviews were mixed, not bad, and it's not as if even overwhelmingly bad films at festivals haven't gotten distribution deals.

*Halfway into the massive Berlin lineup, Variety critics (mostly)  impressed so far with quality offerings from Jeff Nichols, Mia  Hansen-Love and Andre Techine.*

* Peter Debruge*

*Chief International Film Critic                                         @AskDebruge *


* Guy Lodge *

                                         Film Critic                                         @guylodge 
*PETER DEBRUGE:*  I&#8217;ve gotta say, Guy, of all the festivals we cover during the year,  none inspires me to spend my time indoors quite like the Berlinale, even  if the movies are typically every bit as cold, grey and depressing as  the weather. While it&#8217;s too early to generalize about the massive lineup  before us, I&#8217;m actually quite keen on my competition viewings so far,  most notably Jeff Nichols&#8217; old-school &#8220;Midnight Special.&#8221; The Warner Bros. release was pushed back from its original November date, and Berlin was the one to benefit.
 It&#8217;s not exactly an art film (more of a supernatural road movie,  really), but it needs all the help it can get exposure-wise, since  Michael Shannon isn&#8217;t quite the box office draw he deserves to be.* That,  plus John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s wicked funny wrong-cops comedy &#8220;War on Everyone,&#8221;  which premiered in Panorama, remind me of the kind of movies studios  famously don&#8217;t make anymore &#8212; which may as well be the subject of the  wildly uneven Coen brothers opening film, &#8220;Hail, Caesar!&#8221;*

http://variety.com/2016/film/opinion/critics-dialogue-debruge-lodge-berlin-film-festival-1201706264/


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for the imdb clarification Buckeye. You really are my 'go to person' for US movie info 

-----

*Spoilers!?*

I'm posting links to the gifs of Alex's cameo appearance in Zoolander 2 as I wouldn't like to spoil it for anyone 

http://marvelandwhimsy.tumblr.com/post/139405617322/adam-and-eveand-steve

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...575/adam-and-eve-and-steve-who-makes-a-better

And this is a link to the site which Free was talking about the other day http://album4track11.tumblr.com/post/139092980081/so-heres-karlie-in-zoolander-2


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates/reviews, ladies!

Monday (February 15, 2016) pap pics from the *Daily Mail*:

*Alexa Chung goes make-up free as she holds hands with boyfriend Alexander Skarsgard on a low-key daytime date *


> They're rarely pictured out and about together but when they are Alexa Chung and boyfriend Alexander Skarsgard make sure to put on a sweet display.
> 
> And their latest day date was no exception as they were spotted holding hands after picking up coffee in Los Angeles, California, on Monday.
> 
> The British fashion icon unveiled her natural beauty as well as her lithe limbs during the outing as she decided to ditch every inch of make-up and slipped into a mini skirt.
> 
> Alexa, 32, showcased her naturally stunning good looks as her face was free from any sort of cosmetic product.
> 
> Her complexion was flawless with not a hint of a blemish in sight and it also boasted a healthy glow thanks to afternoons spent in the beating California sunshine.
> 
> The former Popworld presenter looked typically effortlessly stylish dressed in black separates which exposed much of her famously slim figure.
> 
> Alexa paraded her slim pins in a thigh-skimming suede skirt which was made from black suede, A-line in shape and button-down in style.
> 
> She teamed the piece with an equally simple grey vest top which exposed the whole length of her thin arms and a large proportion of her décolletage.
> 
> The British Vogue contributing editor tied a thick grey knitted jumper around her shoulders and added a burst of much-needed colour to her get-up with a pair of a red leather pumps.
> 
> She clutched the True Blood actor's hand as they sauntered around their local neighbourhood with him playing the perfect gent as he carried her wicker-basket handbag.
> 
> The couple - who first sparked romance rumours this time last year - look enarmoued with one another as they relished some quality time together.
> 
> It's rumoured the pair have fallen so hard for each other that they're on the brink of becoming engaged, according to Grazia magazine.
> 
> A source said: 'Alexa has told friends that [an English stately home] would be her dream wedding location &#8211; and now they are saying that they wouldn't be surprised if an engagement was on the way.
> 
> 'Alexa's relationship with Alex is going great. That's why she was happy for him to meet her family &#8211; she would only ever introduce someone she was serious about to them.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...legs-mini-skirt-date-Alexander-Skarsgard.html


----------



## mary12345

Don't think these were taken yesterday? probably last week as she was in LA


----------



## Santress

^Yup, per *ASO* they're from February 9, 2016 not the 15th.  The DailyFail gets it wrong as usual.

More/HQs:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## mary12345

thanks for photos Santress you are on point as usual!!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GlamazonD

Santress said:


> ***
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Thank you for lovely pictures Santress. They look so cute and happy together  but I'm afraid that some uptight and judgemental people will get their grannypants in twist over those photos 







Source: askarsswedismeatballs


----------



## mary12345

Yes they do!! they really do appear to be happy


----------



## Kendalia

But really don't even carry a purse if you have to have your boyfriend carry it.  Or least give him a backpak purse to carry instead of a straw basket.  Sorry just one of my pet peeves.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That gif of Albert Brook's female doppelganger is giving me a headache.

I'm a bit non-plussed about the photo's TBH. It was to be expected. She's his GF....so it's kind of "meh" from me. That is a mother load of photo's though. He looks bigger?

Edit: Yeah I agree...I don't like when guys carry their girls purse. I mean, it's a purse - carry it yourself...lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku for the imdb clarification Buckeye. You really are my 'go to person' for US movie info
> 
> -----
> 
> *Spoilers!?*
> 
> I'm posting links to the gifs of Alex's cameo appearance in Zoolander 2 as I wouldn't like to spoil it for anyone
> 
> http://marvelandwhimsy.tumblr.com/post/139405617322/adam-and-eveand-steve
> 
> http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...575/adam-and-eve-and-steve-who-makes-a-better
> 
> And this is a link to the site which Free was talking about the other day http://album4track11.tumblr.com/post/139092980081/so-heres-karlie-in-zoolander-2



I had to figure out the release date thing, when I first stated looking at IMDB it confused me initially.

Regarding WOE and reviews: This movie, like any other movie, is not necessarily going to be for everyone, even if you're an Alex fan (or a Pena fan). Reviews can help, but you do need to know your movie going preferences. So WOE might not be your thing, Tarzan might not be your thing. Or Deadpool or the latest rom-com.
For me, as for as movie going preferences, Alex makes pretty interesting choices and I've usually enjoyed most of his recent American movies. Though he's made good choices so far, not everything he does, indie or otherwise, is always going to turn out well, or as well reviewed, and some of his other roles. As it is with every actor.
TB may have had many story/script/show running issues, but it had a really good set of actors. And it interests me that out of the initial 'hot' male leads of the show, Stephen, Ryan and Alex, it's Alex who's been able to maintain a steady movie career. He's not an A lister, but his choices seem to be of a higher quality than either Stephen's, and especially Ryan (who I thought did a wonderful job as Jason). Better actor, plus better script choices?



FreeSpirit71 said:


> That gif of Albert Brook's female doppelganger is giving me a headache.
> 
> I'm a bit non-plussed about the photo's TBH. It was to be expected. She's his GF....so it's kind of "meh" from me. That is a mother load of photo's though. He looks bigger?
> 
> Edit: Yeah I agree...I don't like when guys carry their girls purse. I mean, it's a purse - carry it yourself...lol



I think the few photos we do get of them are pretty meh, mainly, at least for me, there's no photo assumption drama going on with them. Unlike with his last relationship, a year into it there was plenty of trying to interpret his moods in the pap photos. Here, they seem happy and there's more drama going on in the fandom than with them as a couple.
He does look like he's added more muscle mass from the end of last year. For BLL and Mute?  Or just BLL?


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Rodartes Fall-Winter 2016* After Party (February 16, 2016)

Indeed, last nights party felt more like a casual gathering of friends than a Fashion Week event, per se. Kirsten Dunst, a longtime friend of the Mulleavys, slipped in with relatively little fanfare and camera flashes, as did the likes of Tavi Gevinson, Hari Nef, and Alexander Skarsgård.

Source:  *Vogue.com*

http://www.vogue.com/13401892/tavi-gevinson-kirsten-dunst-rodarte-new-york-fashion-week-party/

Source:  *NYMag.com*

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/02/lad.../fashion_week_partypics/party-lines-0217-020/

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Santress, lovely pictures!


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku for all the fab photos Santress 










> skarsjoy:
> 
> Podcast: Alexander Skarsgård & Michael Peña talk #WaronEveryone at #Berlinale2016 [x http://www.fred.fm/uk/michael-pena-and-alexander-skarsgard-actors-of-war-on-everyone-berlinale2016/]
> 
> Thanks AS for the find and Lady for the photo!



Always so good to hear Alex's voice 
























beaufortplace



Eta: Tks Buckeye  Although I tend to think AS may be bulking up for his role in Mute.

Eta2: Does anyone know who the guy is that Alex is hugging in LA? Tks, just curious, lol.

Eta3: Frickity frick - Idky the podcast link is now coming up 'not found', here is the page info, without all the www stuff fred.fm/uk/michael-pena-and-alexander-skarsgard-actors-of-war-on-everyone-berlinale2016/ where it definitely still works for me.


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all the pics, gifs, info...
I think Alex goes step by estep and his roles are very dificult.
He's very very gorgeous on this photos and vídeos!!!!! 
Thank you very much, again.


----------



## Santress

Gen Kill Reunion!

With Marc Menchaca last night (February 16, 2016, New York):

At the Berlin bar in the East Village, the Rodarte designers gathered their friends, including Kirsten Dunst and Tavi Gevinson, to celebrate their collection and Kate Mulleavys birthday. 

Ms. Dunst danced to music played by Zach Cowie, half of a D.J. duo with Elijah Wood.

The Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard arrived late.

Source:  *NYTimes.com*

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/20...axwell-rodarte/s/17SCENE-CITY-slide-407B.html

Photo: Original:  *Rebecca Smeyne*/NYTimes


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Alex at *Rodarte&#8217;s Fall-Winter 2016* After Party (February 16, 2016)
> 
> &#8220;Indeed, last night&#8217;s party felt more like a casual gathering of friends than a Fashion Week event, per se. Kirsten Dunst, a longtime friend of the Mulleavys, slipped in with relatively little fanfare and camera flashes, as did the likes of Tavi Gevinson, Hari Nef, and Alexander Skarsgård.&#8221;
> 
> Source:  *Vogue.com*
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13401892/tavi-gevinson-kirsten-dunst-rodarte-new-york-fashion-week-party/
> 
> Source:  *NYMag.com*
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/02/lad.../fashion_week_partypics/party-lines-0217-020/
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr





Santress said:


> Gen Kill Reunion!
> 
> With Marc Menchaca last night (February 16, 2016, New York):
> 
> &#8220;At the Berlin bar in the East Village, the Rodarte designers gathered their friends, including Kirsten Dunst and Tavi Gevinson, to celebrate their collection and Kate Mulleavy&#8217;s birthday.
> 
> Ms. Dunst danced to music played by Zach Cowie, half of a D.J. duo with Elijah Wood.
> 
> The Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard arrived late.&#8221;
> 
> Source:  *NYTimes.com*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/20...axwell-rodarte/s/17SCENE-CITY-slide-407B.html
> 
> Photo: Original:  *Rebecca Smeyne*/NYTimes



He's such a goofball.

And good to see that he still hangs out with his GK costars when he can. 



Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku for all the fab photos Santress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always so good to hear Alex's voice
> 
> *ta: Tks Buckeye  Although I tend to think AS may be bulking up for his role in Mute.
> *
> Eta2: Does anyone know who the guy is that Alex is hugging in LA? Tks, just curious, lol.
> 
> Eta3: Frickity frick - Idky the podcast link is now coming up 'not found', here is the page info, without all the www stuff fred.fm/uk/michael-pena-and-alexander-skarsgard-actors-of-war-on-everyone-berlinale2016/ where it definitely still works for me.



For whatever reason I would have thought if he needed to bulk up he could start at or near the end of filming for BLL, since that goes until May and Mute doesn't start until sometime until July. Not that I mind that he's doing it now!


----------



## Zola24

> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård & Margot Robbie / THE LEGEND OF TARZAN - OK! Australia (January 11, 2016) #LegendofTarzan [x http://issuu.com/mag472/docs/8dfghfghj]
> 
> If there was an Oscar for Hottest Screen Couple in 2016, then it&#8217;d already be 5-4 odds on the statues (in matching loincloths, naturally) going to Alexander Skarsgård & Margot Robbie for their roles in the Tarzan reboot.
> 
> The film opens in Australia June 30, 2016.



Eta: Idk what's up with the links!? Here's the link address without the www stuff again issuu.com/mag472/docs/8dfghfghj


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great to see Alex hanging with Marc. Any GK reunion is a good reunion. Marc is a really underrated actor IMO. I saw him in this small film at the end of last year that got screened called _Reparation_ and he was _really_ good in it. Jon Huertas from Gen Kill was in it as well.


----------



## djuna1

Im not a fan of the Tarzan stories so Im not really that interested to see this movie. But HOLY ****, that body (!!!) and can any movie with Samuel L. Jackson be bad? Nevertheless I'll only go to watch this if it turns out to be good. Otherwise Ill skip it. I have no doubts his performance in the role will be good it's just all the negative comments about the whole movie as a package that's concerning. I think the main cast is great but the question is will it work as a complete project. 
The trailer looks better than I expected, a bit cheesy but hey it's a popcorn movie. I wish the film does well for Alex but I'm still coming to terms with the fact that I didn't get excited about the pics/trailer and I feel a bit sad about that.


----------



## BagBerry13

*@scaredsquirrel*
Please clean up your mess! People are already looking.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Eta: Idk what's up with the links!? Here's the link address without the www stuff again issuu.com/mag472/docs/8dfghfghj



"If there was an Oscar for Hottest Screen Couple in 2016, then itd  already be 5-4 odds on the statues (in matching loincloths, naturally)  going to Alexander Skarsgård & Margot Robbie for their roles in the  Tarzan reboot."

Matching loincloths? I guess they were too distracted by Alex's abs to notice neither one of them are wearing loincloths. 



djuna1 said:


> Im not a fan of the Tarzan stories so Im not really that interested to see this movie. But HOLY ****, that body (!!!) and can any movie with Samuel L. Jackson be bad? Nevertheless I'll only go to watch this if it turns out to be good. Otherwise Ill skip it. I have no doubts his performance in the role will be good it's just all the negative comments about the whole movie as a package that's concerning. I think the main cast is great but the question is will it work as a complete project.
> The trailer looks better than I expected, a bit cheesy but hey it's a popcorn movie. I wish the film does well for Alex but I'm still coming to terms with the fact that I didn't get excited about the pics/trailer and I feel a bit sad about that.




I know that even before Tarzan got greenlit there were people wondering whether or not a new Tarzan was needed. But for all the negative comments as a package, is that referring to the Hollywood Reporter article? We went over that in October, when it was published. I'm still not sure that it was completely truthful OR accurate. But, even if it was, it isn't necessarily a death knell for the movie. The trailer was better received than many people expected, so that's a good thing. 
And if it gets good reviews and good word of mouth and it's still not your thing, that's ok too.


----------



## Kitkath70

The problem with Tarzan is that there is an entire generation who think it's a Disney movie and nothing beyond that.  I've seen comments on the trailer wondering why they didn't use the Phil Collins song and where was Cheetah.  The movie may be coming at the right time to expand people's views on the source material and give it the depth it was always meant to have.  The teaser trailer has more views and likes than both the Pan and John Carter trailers combined.  There are people on IMDB who track those things and say that Tarzan will probably perform better than expected. How much better still remains to be seen. But If Alex and Margot hit #1 and #2 on IMDB with only a teaser trailer, people are definitely paying attention.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> The problem with Tarzan is that there is an entire generation who think it's a Disney movie and nothing beyond that.  I've seen comments on the trailer wondering why they didn't use the Phil Collins song and where was Cheetah.  The movie may be coming at the right time to expand people's views on the source material and give it the depth it was always meant to have.  The teaser trailer has more views and likes than both the Pan and John Carter trailers combined.  There are people on IMDB who track those things and say that Tarzan will probably perform better than expected. How much better still remains to be seen. But If Alex and Margot hit #1 and #2 on IMDB with only a teaser trailer, people are definitely paying attention.



The Disney confusion may be their biggest hurdle, since even post teaser trailer there are people who think it's a Disney movie. There are probably people who think it's somehow related to the live action Jungle Book movie coming out in April.
The John Carter Files does the occasional full-blown analysis of the trailer's performance vs. its most likely competitors (BFF, Independence Day), and it does well against them. 

http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2016/...spend-5m-on-a-legend-of-tarzan-super-bowl-ad/

And it's got over 18 million views in 2 months, which isn't bad at all. And this is without real promotion other than the few stills and trailer.

What this means in the end for the success of Tarzan I don't know. Though I do have more hope for this than I did for Battleship.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "If there was an Oscar for Hottest Screen Couple in 2016, then itd  already be 5-4 odds on the statues (in matching loincloths, naturally)  going to Alexander Skarsgård & Margot Robbie for their roles in the  Tarzan reboot."
> 
> Matching loincloths? I guess they were too distracted by Alex's abs to notice neither one of them are wearing loincloths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that even before Tarzan got greenlit there were people wondering whether or not a new Tarzan was needed. But for all the negative comments as a package, is that referring to the Hollywood Reporter article? We went over that in October, when it was published. I'm still not sure that it was completely truthful OR accurate. But, even if it was, it isn't necessarily a death knell for the movie. The trailer was better received than many people expected, so that's a good thing.
> And if it gets good reviews and good word of mouth and it's still not your thing, that's ok too.



Yes, I was referring to this article and was really surprised because The Hollywood Reporter is a well respected magazine in this industry and I think the journalist is not some random person.
I know the criticism was not his talent as an actor but his status, Alex is relative unknown for those kind of movies. His fans of course love him and are dying to see him but if you look at it from an other perspective and outside of his fans, folks do not know who Alex is. I didn't even know him before TDOATG. Everything he's done as a lead actor has been indies and they had limited releases, except Battleship and he was not the star of that film. The article has a point, although I don't like it but it's business.
I was just worried that the article bad-mouth the film or Alex before it's even come out. When a movie has had as many obstacles as tarzan has, there's something wrong IMO but let's hope for the best!! 



Kitkath70 said:


> The problem with Tarzan is that there is an entire generation who think it's a Disney movie and nothing beyond that.  I've seen comments on the trailer wondering why they didn't use the Phil Collins song and where was Cheetah.  The movie may be coming at the right time to expand people's views on the source material and give it the depth it was always meant to have.  The teaser trailer has more views and likes than both the Pan and John Carter trailers combined.  There are people on IMDB who track those things and say that Tarzan will probably perform better than expected. How much better still remains to be seen. But If *Alex and Margot hit #1 and #2 on IMDB with only a teaser trailer*, people are definitely paying attention.



Thanks, I didn't know about it!


----------



## jooa




----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Jooa! He isn´t a "big star" but he is a brilliant actor. I´m glad Alex has a certain international recognition!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Fan pic of Alex in Istanbul, Turkey today (February 19, 2016):

-*obenBudak* twitter 

https://twitter.com/obenBudak/status/700734901948002304


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress!
Why is he in Turkey? Do you know?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> *Yes, I was referring to this article and was really surprised because The Hollywood Reporter is a well respected magazine in this industry and I think the journalist is not some random person.*
> I know the criticism was not his talent as an actor but his status, Alex is relative unknown for those kind of movies. His fans of course love him and are dying to see him but if you look at it from an other perspective and outside of his fans, folks do not know who Alex is. I didn't even know him before TDOATG. Everything he's done as a lead actor has been indies and they had limited releases, except Battleship and he was not the star of that film. The article has a point, although I don't like it but it's business.
> I was just worried that the article bad-mouth the film or Alex before it's even come out. When a movie has had as many obstacles as tarzan has, there's something wrong IMO but let's hope for the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know about it!



Part of the reaction to the HR article is WB's fault, since they didn't release any still or anything other info other than that they'd started filming and what the basic plot outline was.
So a year after filming most people, other than fans of the actors and/or the stories, didn't really know it was out there. So the first actual article they see is from a respected trade publication written by respected HW business writer. Accompanied by a deliberate cheesy photoshopped pic of Alex and Margot. And so HR has set the narrative, and it's not a good one. For those who'd been following production the story seemed off, but most people hadn't so it seem perfectly legitimate. And WB never countered it, except to say they weren't worried about Yate's scheduling/time management. 
I do think that when the teaser trailer came it did cause many people who were aware of the article to go 'well, it's not that bad after all.'. 
Since the reaction to the trailer/stills has been mostly positive, or at least not overwhelmingly 'that's the suckiest trailer I've ever seen!' they can stay with the low-key approach for the near term.

As for the 'major star' question, well they've got to give other people chances, people who aren't name Chris (Hemsworth/Pine/Pratt/Evans). Star power can be great when an established actor's name can help with funding/casting and promotion. Of course, star power doesn't always work in the box office, otherwise movies from last year like Our Brand Is Crisis (Sandra Bullock) or Burnt (Bradley Cooper) or Mortdecai (Depp) would have been more successful. So with Tarzan, pick a couple of good actors with some star power (but not A-listers) as your leads and provide them with more well-known and established actors like Jackson and Waltz. And Yates, who's done rather well wit the last four of the Harry Potter movies.



Henares said:


> Thank you very much, Santress!
> Why is he in Turkey? Do you know?



He's still promoting DOATG:

http://www.ifistanbul.com/en/film/the-diary-of-a-teenage-girl/12/


*Swedish actor Skarsgård comes to Istanbul as guest of !f Gala Film event*

An instant phenomenon as vampire Eric Northman in &#8220;True Blood,&#8221; Swedish  actor Alexander Skarsgård will be in Turkey for the first time as a  guest of !f Istanbul. 

The star of the !f Gala film &#8220;The Diary of  a Teenage Girl&#8221; will also attend a festival talk on Feb. 21 to speak  about his acting career.

Visiting Turkey for the first time,  Skarsgård stars in the film as Monroe, a man who has a relationship with  his girlfriend&#8217;s daughter. The film, adapted by actress Marielle Heller  from Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s eponymous graphic novel, is a bold  coming-of-age story. 

Lauded for Bel Powley&#8217;s performance as  Minnie, and starring Kristen Wiig alongside Skarsgård, &#8220;The Diary of a  Teenage Girl&#8221; won best cinematography at Sundance and best film in  Berlin Film Festival&#8217;s Generation section, with Powley winning best  actress at the 2015 Gotham Independent Film Awards. The actor will soon  to appear on the silver screen as the new Tarzan in &#8220;The Legend of  Tarzan.&#8221;

The talk, titled &#8220;A Small Conversation on Acting,&#8221; will take place at Cinemaximum Kanyon at 2 p.m.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/sw...vent-.aspx?pageID=238&nID=95441&NewsCatID=381


----------



## audiogirl

djuna1 said:


> Yes, I was referring to this article and was really surprised because The Hollywood Reporter is a well respected magazine in this industry and I think the journalist is not some random person.
> I know the criticism was not his talent as an actor but his status, Alex is relative unknown for those kind of movies. His fans of course love him and are dying to see him but if you look at it from an other perspective and outside of his fans, folks do not know who Alex is. I didn't even know him before TDOATG. Everything he's done as a lead actor has been indies and they had limited releases, except Battleship and he was not the star of that film. The article has a point, although I don't like it but it's business.
> I was just worried that the article bad-mouth the film or Alex before it's even come out. When a movie has had as many obstacles as tarzan has, there's something wrong IMO but let's hope for the best!!
> 
> Thanks, I didn't know about it!


The problem with the HR article was that the writer has a close relationship with Disney and wrote a book about them. In the article, an unnamed studio source was used for the criticism about Tarzan. It's easy to assume that unnamed studio was Disney, and that they had their own agenda in knocking down the movie. 

Also, when the article came out, it was already a year after principle photography had ended on the film. So the more complicated post work would have been completed. What's left was probably tweaking the CGI, and Yates didn't have to be involved.minute to minute for that.

The article also mentioned a bad outcome to a showing of the film. That was because the power failed halfway through the showing.

The HR article used a self-serving studio innuendo and a half truth about a preview showing to makes its point, which puts the article itself in a bad light. No other news articles have said anything negative. Usually a troubled film has several reports from differing sources.

The movie has a good cast, a good director, and a good script. It will do fine.


----------



## mary12345

I seriously would love this man's frequent flyer miles!!


----------



## Santress

Fan pic of Alex with his ex-roommate today (February 19, 2016). I always wondered what this guy looked like.

19.02.2016 A surprise reunion at the #if #festival reception hosted by the #consulate general of sweden istanbul with #alexander skarsgard , my ex-#nyc roommate in the late #90s , now big #hollywood star & soon-to-be the next celluloid #tarzan.

-*reneames* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> The problem with the HR article was that the writer has a close relationship with Disney and wrote a book about them. In the article, an unnamed studio source was used for the criticism about Tarzan. It's easy to assume that unnamed studio was Disney, and that they had their own agenda in knocking down the movie.
> 
> Also, when the article came out, it was already a year after principle photography had ended on the film. So the more complicated post work would have been completed. What's left was probably tweaking the CGI, and Yates didn't have to be involved.minute to minute for that.
> 
> The article also mentioned a bad outcome to a showing of the film. That was because the power failed halfway through the showing.
> 
> The HR article used a self-serving studio innuendo and a half truth about a preview showing to makes its point, which puts the article itself in a bad light. No other news articles have said anything negative. Usually a troubled film has several reports from differing sources.
> 
> The movie has a good cast, a good director, and a good script. It will do fine.



And all these questions were mentioned here, other fan forums and in the comments to the actual article. All of which were mostly ignored by the gossip sites that reprinted it. I do note that no other trade publication bothered to follow up on it, you'd think they'd want to join in the pile on.

 ETA: In regards to the worries over Yates' working on both Tarzan and FBAWTFT, it's a concern, but it's also something that both Yates and WB have dealt with before. WB, as the parent of New Line, dealt with it for LOTR and The Hobbit trilogies, where Peter Jackson was working on more than one film at once, especially once the first film was released. Yates and WB did this for the last two films for HP, they were filmed together, and then released about 8 months apart. So while they were part of the same movie franchise, both studio and director have some familiarity with how to deal with two projects at once.



mary12345 said:


> I seriously would love this man's frequent flyer miles!!



Oh yes. Even this week alone: LA-Berlin-NYC-Istanbul.




Santress said:


> *Fan pic of Alex with his ex-roommate today (February 19, 2016). I always wondered what this guy looked like*.
> 
> &#8220;19.02.2016 A surprise reunion at the #if #festival reception hosted by the #consulate general of sweden istanbul with #alexander skarsgard , my ex-#nyc roommate in the late #90s , now big #hollywood star & soon-to-be the next celluloid #tarzan.&#8221;
> 
> -*reneames* instagram




(Googles).

Wait, this guy!?

"He landed a place on the course and moved to New York in 1997, renting a  room in an apartment off Times Square from a flamboyant French-Filipino  designer named Rene. "

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/7938942/Alexander-Skarsgard-interview-True-Blood-lust.html

9. When Skarsgård moved to New York to study acting, he rented a room  from a 55-year-old Filipino fashion designer named René. (Who hasn't!)  "Once when I got home and sat down to study he told me I looked tense  and he wanted to give me a massage," Skarsgård recalled  once. "I just couldn't stop laughing. He knew I was straight, but he  was trying again and again. I told him: 'René, please. I will not suck  your d***, you know this.'"

http://movieline.com/2009/08/27/9-fun-facts-about-true-blood-breakout-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much BC, Santress and all of you.
I don´t know if he sleeps!


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And all these questions were mentioned here, other fan forums and in the comments to the actual article. All of which were mostly ignored by the gossip sites that reprinted it. I do note that no other trade publication bothered to follow up on it, you'd think they'd want to join in the pile on.
> 
> ETA: In regards to the worries over Yates' working on both Tarzan and FBAWTFT, it's a concern, but it's also something that both Yates and WB have dealt with before. WB, as the parent of New Line, dealt with it for LOTR and The Hobbit trilogies, where Peter Jackson was working on more than one film at once, especially once the first film was released. Yates and WB did this for the last two films for HP, they were filmed together, and then released about 8 months apart. So while they were part of the same movie franchise, both studio and director have some familiarity with how to deal with two projects at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Even this week alone: LA-Berlin-NYC-Istanbul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Googles).
> 
> Wait, this guy!?
> 
> "He landed a place on the course and moved to New York in 1997, renting a  room in an apartment off Times Square from a flamboyant French-Filipino  designer named Rene. "
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/7938942/Alexander-Skarsgard-interview-True-Blood-lust.html
> 
> 9. When Skarsgård moved to New York to study acting, he rented a room  from a 55-year-old Filipino fashion designer named René. (Who hasn't!)  "Once when I got home and sat down to study he told me I looked tense  and he wanted to give me a massage," Skarsgård recalled  once. "I just couldn't stop laughing. He knew I was straight, but he  was trying again and again. I told him: 'René, please. I will not suck  your d***, you know this.'"
> 
> http://movieline.com/2009/08/27/9-fun-facts-about-true-blood-breakout-alexander-skarsgard/


 
AND to travel that much and still look good!!! I'd need a week to recover!!  and that's a strange reunion!! wonder if he will still offer Skars a massage!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mary12345 said:


> AND to travel that much and still look good!!! I'd need a week to recover!!  and that's a strange reunion!! wonder if he will still offer Skars a massage!!



Nvm. But that sure has to be a bit awkward...especially after Alex told that story.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from today (February 19, 2016):

&#8220;At the 19.02.2016 #iff #istanbul film festivali reception for actor - director #alexanderskarsgard hosted by the #swedish consulgeneral @jensodlander & wife, the # international #cover girl @rahwanodlander.&#8221;

-*rene_ames* twitter 

https://twitter.com/rene_ames/status/700926276291338242


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Part of the reaction to the HR article is WB's fault, since they didn't release any still or anything other info other than that they'd started filming and what the basic plot outline was.
> So a year after filming most people, other than fans of the actors and/or the stories, didn't really know it was out there. So the first actual article they see is from a respected trade publication written by respected HW business writer. Accompanied by a deliberate cheesy photoshopped pic of Alex and Margot. And so HR has set the narrative, and it's not a good one. For those who'd been following production the story seemed off, but most people hadn't so it seem perfectly legitimate. And WB never countered it, except to say they weren't worried about Yate's scheduling/time management.
> I do think that when the teaser trailer came it did cause many people who were aware of the article to go 'well, it's not that bad after all.'.
> Since the reaction to the trailer/stills has been mostly positive, or at least not overwhelmingly 'that's the suckiest trailer I've ever seen!' they can stay with the low-key approach for the near term.
> 
> *As for the 'major star' question, well they've got to give other people chances, people who aren't name Chris (Hemsworth/Pine/Pratt/Evans). Star power can be great when an established actor's name can help with funding/casting and promotion. Of course, star power doesn't always work in the box office, otherwise movies from last year like Our Brand Is Crisis (Sandra Bullock) or Burnt (Bradley Cooper) or Mortdecai (Depp) would have been more successful. So with Tarzan, pick a couple of good actors with some star power (but not A-listers) as your leads and provide them with more well-known and established actors like Jackson and Waltz. And Yates, who's done rather well wit the last four of the Harry Potter movies.*



Thanks Buckeye and yes I agree  

Wow, Alex really gets around. I think he's done more PR for TDOATG than Mari and Bel.  So he has finished shooting his scenes for Big Little Lies?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OMG..whoever that woman is she's a deadringer for the singer from 90's (80's?) club group Black Box with her dreads out.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> Thanks Buckeye and yes I agree
> 
> Wow, Alex really gets around. I think he's done more PR for TDOATG than Mari and Bel.  So he has finished shooting his scenes for Big Little Lies?



I think at this point he probably has done more PR for DOATG, interesting considering the movie is now out on DVD and I'm surprised it's still showing at festivals. In googling this showing was announced in December, but I don't think anyone in the fandom paid attention, since I don't think anyone thought he'd attend. Maybe he just wanted to visit Istanbul? 

BLL shoots until May. So he's probably got filming to go, they can just work around his schedule, especially as he's not a lead in the series. He's probably had a good idea of his promotional schedule for some time and they know about it.
TB didn't seem to have problems working around his schedule, most of the time, I'm sure BLL doesn't either.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think at this point he probably has done more PR for DOATG, interesting considering the movie is now out on DVD and I'm surprised it's still showing at festivals. In googling this showing was announced in December, but I don't think anyone in the fandom paid attention, since I don't think anyone thought he'd attend. *Maybe he just wanted to visit Istanbul?*
> 
> BLL shoots until May. So he's probably got filming to go, they can just work around his schedule, especially as he's not a lead in the series. He's probably had a good idea of his promotional schedule for some time and they know about it.
> TB didn't seem to have problems working around his schedule, most of the time, I'm sure BLL doesn't either.



Well, I can't blame him, Istanbul is a very beautiful city  

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Playing catch up...

More shots of Alex at the *Istanbul Film Festival* reception for him at the *Swedish Consulate* in Istanbul, Turkey (February 19, 2016):

"The 15th annual !F &#304;stanbul independent film festival has started. And yes you see who came for a visit to the Consulate General, Swedish actor Mr. Alexander Skarsgård. Today there will be a screening in Istanbul of the film he is taking part in "The diary of a teenage girl." Check out all the films at ifistanbul.com with screenings in Istanbul, Ankara and Izmir."

Sources:  *Consulate General of Sweden, Istanbul* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=911925308927523&id=132293046890757


Video from the reception shared by Rene:

"reneames#alexanderskarsgard at a #cocktail reception in his honor in the #consulategeneralofswedenistanbul 19.02.2016 #video @didemozalp #likeforlike #follow4follow."

Source:  *ReneAmes* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCAk6CvqEmJ/?taken-by=reneames


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> OMG..whoever that woman is she's a deadringer for the singer from 90's (80's?) club group Black Box with her dreads out.



I had to Google image her, and yes she does look a lot like her. Very late 80's early 90's look.

New avi?

Thanks Santress for the new pics.


----------



## dalinda

why must he only like stick skinny type of girls???


----------



## audiogirl

Are you referring to the pic with that woman with wild black hair? She's just posing with him, like all the others. There's nothing more to it.  Besides, she doesn't look all that thin to me anyway.


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Babylon Bomonti* (February 20, 2016, Istanbul, Turkey)

Sources:  *selcukbuyukbayrak* and *elifcemal* instagrams

Alex at *Soho House Istanbul*  (February 20, 2016, Istanbul, Turkey)

"We salute you get the interview you are having coffee after our interview tomorrow evening at 18:20 # alexander skasgard ifistanbul # true blood #eric @ NTV (one TV interview)."

Source:  *suatkavukluoglu* instagram

"Yay, we're so happy!- I'm happy." # best birthday present

Source: *selaysari* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress.
Do you think that he will be at the Academy Awarsds? An Oscar´party, maybe?
I love the last pic. They look like what they are dear friends. If I met him, first, I would faint, and, as I return to life, my smile would be such like hers. I could not stop smiling the whole time, and he would think  I´m  a "little weird" and he would leave me, very polite, like the gentleman he is, with my cup of wine and my happy smile.


----------



## dalinda

audiogirl said:


> Are you referring to the pic with that woman with wild black hair? She's just posing with him, like all the others. There's nothing more to it.  Besides, she doesn't look all that thin to me anyway.




 no, not at all, i'm reffering to his current girl and his ex, kate bosworth ..maybe there were others that i don't know about


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alex at Babylon Bomonti (February 20, 2016, Istanbul, Turkey)
> 
> Sources:  selcukbuyukbayrak and elifcemal instagrams
> 
> Alex at Soho House Istanbul  (February 20, 2016, Istanbul, Turkey)
> 
> "We salute you get the *interview you are having coffee after our interview tomorrow evening at 18:20* # alexander skasgard ifistanbul # true blood #eric @ NTV (one TV interview)."
> 
> Source:  suatkavukluoglu instagram
> 
> "Yay, we're so happy!- I'm happy." # best birthday present
> 
> Source: selaysari instagram



Tku for all the lovely fan photos from Istanbul  I really hope NTV put a copy of that interview up somewhere 

René, even allowing for aging, is nothing like I imagined, but he looks a very sweet man in all the photos, and he certainly started and ended his short vid very well 




Henares said:


> Thank you very much, Santress.
> Do you think that he will be at the Academy Awarsds? An Oscar´party, maybe?
> I love the last pic. They look like what they are dear friends. If I met him, first, I would faint, and, as I return to life, my smile would be such like hers. I could not stop smiling the whole time, and he would think  I´m  a "little weird" and he would leave me, very polite, like the gentleman he is, with my cup of wine and my happy smile.



Oh you are a sweetie  your 'If it was me' description was perfect 

Idk if Alex will attend any of the Oscar's parties, it's possible as WB may quite like it, and hey it would give him a chance to give his brown tux another outing  Heck, I'm even wondering if he's going to pitch up at the Ind. Spirit Awds, lol.


----------



## Zola24

> skarsjoy:
> 
> There is a fabulous new review of THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL by David Melton entitled, THE DIARY OF A TEENAGE GIRL PERFECTLY DEPICTS A YOUNG WOMAN ENTERING ADULTHOOD for The Film Philosopher. Here is an excerpt on Alexander Skarsgård:
> 
> Skarsgard is an underrated actor. This guy can portray any kind of character you could imagine and does so with compelling performances that, a lot of times, call for heavy amounts of dramatic turns. While youre watching this film, you want to hate him knowing hes cheating on his girlfriend with her fifteen year old daughter. You know what hes doing is wrong (hell, illegal) and yet hes able to convince you throughout the movie that he cant help himself. That hes head-over-heels in love with this girl (or at least dangerously infatuated) and who are we to stand in the way of that? Theres a moment where the two of them take acid together and Skarsgards character (Monroe) breaks down and starts sobbing in Minnies arms declaring his love for her and his fear that she doesnt love him back. Its a heartbreaking scene but one thats still tarnished by the age difference. While watching this movie, you will flip flop back-and-forth between despising Monroe and sympathizing with him and thats a rare thing in film or reality.
> 
> Thank you AS for the find!
> My screen caps of the Blu-ray


----------



## Zola24

gawdless-hippie-skank













> noceiling-m:
> 
> &#8220;So maybe nobody loves me. Maybe nobody will ever love me. But maybe it&#8217;s not about being loved by somebody else.
> 
> This is for all the girls when they have grown. Signing off, trusty Diary.&#8221;




Tdoatg was certainly a brilliant film, to me, Diary perfectly illustrated what it is like to be a teenage girl  It really deserves to become a classic!


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex at the Q&A for *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* at the* !f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* today (February 21, 2016, Turkey).

Sources:

1. *hecegece* instagram

2. #AlexanderSkarsgard Can't think of any better way to start a day... Gece dans sabah Mr. #northman 

-*gunizt twitter* 

https://twitter.com/gunizt/status/701403736766341120

3. *efsaneuzun* instagram

4. *ezgicereni* instagram

5. Aaaaaaaahhhh #AlexanderSkarsgard

-*ezgicereni* instagram


----------



## Santress

6. At that moment, this moment!

-*caglapt* instagram

7. *msgaladriel *instagram

8-9. *monaroza* instagram

10. *diyetisyenbey* instagram


----------



## mary12345

Henares said:


> Thank you very much, Santress.
> Do you think that he will be at the Academy Awarsds? An Oscar´party, maybe?
> I love the last pic. They look like what they are dear friends. If I met him, first, I would faint, and, as I return to life, my smile would be such like hers. I could not stop smiling the whole time, and he would think  I´m  a "little weird" and he would leave me, very polite, like the gentleman he is, with my cup of wine and my happy smile.


 
It's true I was lucky enough to take a fan pic with him at Coachella two years ago I was terrified to go up to him and when I did and asked for the pic I couldn't look him in the face and I just mumbled something about loving True Blood and after the pic I made a hasty exit I was soo starstuck (had no problem with anyone else there) in the pic my dimples are up at my eyeballs!


----------



## audiogirl

dalinda said:


> no, not at all, i'm reffering to his current girl and his ex, kate bosworth ..maybe there were others that i don't know about



Honestly it's just not a big deal, as long as he's happy.


----------



## Santress

Fan and event photos of Alex at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festivals* Q&A for The Diary of a Teenage Girl  (February 21, 2016, Turkey).  There are more out there (LQ, more fuzzy quality) but these are the best of the lot (imo).

Sources:

1. Here we see Alexander Skarsgard living in a danger of being crushed. #ol does fangirl 

-IremNazGuve twitter

https://twitter.com/IremNazGuvel/status/701431798115475456

2. iremnazguvel instagram

3. @ifistanbul time again ! Alexander Skarsgård is here having a beautiful conversation on acting w/ @MCumbulOfficial. 

-_ARTvoltage_ twitter 

4. denizhazar instagram

5. # AlexanderSkarsgard and his classic crossing legs sitting position. 

-Dreanges twitter 

https://twitter.com/Dreanges/status/701420532579721216


----------



## Santress

6. the_crustacean instagram

7. msgaladriel instagram

8. dunyakacbucak instagram

9. simulationone twitter 

https://twitter.com/simulationone/status/701379609812721664

10. He talks with his hands. # alexander skarsgard # if # ifistanbul2016.

-paceyringwald instagram


----------



## Henares

I can´t stop saying "thank you so much", Santres, Zola and all of you.
Zola, I love the TDOTG´s pics. I love the film and the Alex´performance, in my opinión, is  brilliant. Each pics captures amazing details of his face.
Oh Mary, what a wonderful experience! I imagine Alex was better in person, if that were posible. Your pic wiil be very funny and great!


----------



## djuna1

Was he wearing the same clothes he'd worn in Berlin? Oh Alex...


----------



## Santress

He does like to recylce his outfits.

Pics from today's Q&A at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* (February 21, 2016, Turkey):

"A Small Conversation on Acting: Alexander Skarsgard and Meltem Cumbul."

Source:  *ifistanbul* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153453329461342.1073741865.277032601341&type=3


----------



## Santress

"A Small Conversation on Acting: Alexander Skarsgard and Meltem Cumbul."

Source:  *ifistanbul* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153453329461342.1073741865.277032601341&type=3


----------



## Santress

*

"A Small Conversation on Acting: Alexander Skarsgard and Meltem Cumbul."

Source:  *ifistanbul* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153453329461342.1073741865.277032601341&type=3


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the lovely fan photos from Istanbul  I *really hope NTV put a copy of that interview up somewhere .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are a sweetie  your 'If it was me' description was perfect
> 
> Idk if Alex will attend any of the Oscar's parties, it's possible as WB may quite like it, and hey it would give him a chance to give his brown tux another outing  *Heck, I'm even wondering if he's going to pitch up at the Ind. Spirit Awds, lol.*



We definitely need video of this.
At this point I can't imagine him not showing up for the Indie Spirit awards. And I hope some public Oscar parties, because I want pics. 



Santress said:


> Fan and event photos of Alex at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festivals* Q&A for The Diary of a Teenage Girl  (February 21, 2016, Turkey).  There are more out there (LQ, more fuzzy quality) but these are the best of the lot (imo).
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 1. Here we see Alexander Skarsgard living in a danger of being crushed. #ol does fangirl
> 
> -IremNazGuve twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/IremNazGuvel/status/701431798115475456
> 
> 2. iremnazguvel instagram
> 
> 3. @ifistanbul time again ! Alexander Skarsgård is here having a beautiful conversation on acting w/ @MCumbulOfficial.
> 
> 
> 5*. # AlexanderSkarsgard and his classic crossing legs sitting position. *
> 
> -Dreanges twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dreanges/status/701420532579721216





Santress said:


> 6. the_crustacean instagram
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/simulationone/status/701379609812721664
> 
> *10. He talks with his hands. # alexander skarsgard # if # ifistanbul2016.*
> 
> -paceyringwald instagram







djuna1 said:


> Was he wearing the same clothes he'd worn in Berlin? Oh Alex...



Oh, yes. This is his new favorite outfit and he'll wear until it wears out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I had to Google image her, and yes she does look a lot like her. Very late 80's early 90's look.
> 
> *New avi?*
> 
> Thanks Santress for the new pics.



Yeah. Agyness Deyn.

Alex seems to be pulling more weight promoting DoaTG than just about anyone in the production, including Marielle.

Istanbul kind of looks likes a rugby scrum in regards to fan attention. He's always gracious, but you know someone in that crowd would have gone for the grope.


----------



## Santress

A few fan photos from tumblr:

1. "So this happened"

http://paceyringwald.tumblr.com/post/139720988806/so-this-happened

2. "That happened too."

http://paceyringwald.tumblr.com/post/139721038266/that-happened-too


----------



## Santress

More pics of Alex at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* (February 21, 2016, Turkey):

1. Alexander Skarsgård 21 Feb 16 - Beyoglu portrait #hipstamatic 521.

-*muhsinakgun* instagram, Photographer: *MUHS&#304;N AKGÜN* 

2. "# alexanderskarsgard # ifistanbul2016 # ifopeningparty."

-*hakantokk* instagram

3.  *asldenizz* instagram


----------



## Santress

4. *baristoker* twitter 

https://twitter.com/baristoker/status/701514936061661184


----------



## Santress

5. *mosyotaha* instagram

6. *diyetisyenbey* instagram

7. *oykusheykhi* instagram

8.  *serrasrl* instagram


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> More pics of Alex at the !f Istanbul Independent Film Festival (February 21, 2016, Turkey):



Tku for all the photos, I lv Muhsin Akgun's portrait 






> askarsvideoblog:
> 
> 15th !f Istanbul Conversations : Alexander Skarsgård
> !f istanbul
> !f istanbul
> 
> Julkaistu 22.2.2016
> Alexander Skarsgård at the 15th !f istanbul Independent Film Festival&#8217;s !f Small Conversations on Acting with Turkish actress Meltem Cumbul.
> 
> Not in Istanbul? Watch films from Turkey from !f Istanbul 2016&#8217;s selection online for free on Festival Scope until February 28th! https://www.festivalscope.com/all/fes&#8230;
> 
> February 21, 2016 #if2016
> http://ifistanbul.com/en
> http://facebook.com/ifistanbul


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Suz.

Another pic from Istanbul.  I think this is from yesterday (February 21, 2016, Turkey):

Alex with U&#287;ur Yüksel (R.), the  !f istanbul Press & PR Coordinator 

b was market day, and now, were the vampires who can live in the sunlight.

Source: *M.Uguryuksel* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....380619521187.163709.753321187&type=3&theater

Photographer: * Muhsin Akgün*


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to give it to him. He always looks more relaxed and fun when he's promo-travelling Europe than the US. Minus the one shirt for the whole time of course.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to give it to him. He always looks more relaxed and fun when he's promo-travelling Europe than the US. Minus the one shirt for the whole time of course.



+1 Europe seems to energise him.


----------



## Henares

I love him. It´s better without shirt, but it is not polite


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex in Turkey. Not sure if this one is from today or the other day.

# alexander skarsgard, his beard too.

-*canyildirim97* instagram

*shared on February 23, 2016


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to give it to him. He always looks more relaxed and fun when he's promo-travelling Europe than the US. Minus the one shirt for the whole time of course.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> +1 Europe seems to energise him.



Yes, Alex always looks more relaxed and happier when he's in Europe. Perhaps he just feels nearer home 




Henares said:


> -ty:'ty:I love him. It´s better without shirt,'graucho: but it is not polite'p



Wanting to see Alex shirtless may not be polite, but it's always verrry nice 









askarslover




Santress said:


> Fan photo of Alex in Turkey. Not sure if this one is from today or the other day.
> 
> &#8220;# alexander skarsgard, his beard too.&#8221;
> 
> -canyildirim97 instagram
> 
> *shared on February 23, 2016



Tku for all the lovely fan photos 


Eta: *Buckeye*, oh yes, Ind. Spirit Awards, and appearances at Oscar parties would be so good


----------



## Zola24

Some gifs 























beaufortplace


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll


















adrichi


I really hope more yt of the interview is put online as some very sweet short fan vids have been posted and I'd lv to see it all


----------



## Santress

From *ASN*:

Alex and Michael Peña photographed by *Fabrizio Maltese* at the *2016 Berlin International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016) at 5:15 pm at *The Regent Hotel*.

From T*he Hollywood Reporter&#8217;s* Day 5 (published on February 15, 2016) coverage of the festival:

&#8220;In John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s black comedy War on Everyone, the pair play gleefully corrupt Albuquerque cops. &#8220;It [the script] was just so different.  It felt so unique,&#8221; says Skargard.  Adds Pena:  &#8220;Any research I wanted to do for this film, it didn&#8217;t help to watch CSI and those kinds of shows.  Just watching [McDonagh&#8217;s] movies, seeing their specific tone, that really helped me.&#8221;

Source:  *The HollywoodReporter.com *

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-download-thrs-day-5-865126

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's back in LA. From *Jared*:

Alexander Skarsgard goofs around with some friends while attending the Unemployed Magazine Issue 02 Release Party on Thursday (February 25) at the Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel in Hollywood.

The 39-year-old actor hung out with filmmakers David Rosenthal and Henry Alex Rubin at the event.

How to Get Away with Murder actor Jack Falahee was also spotted enjoying himself with a group of friends at the party.


http://www.justjared.com/2016/02/26/alexander-skarsgard-hangs-with-friends-at-unemployed-party/


----------



## Santress

At the *Chateau Marmont* today (February 26, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He definitely has added muscle mass again, not at Tarzan filming level, but more than it seemed he was at even a few months ago.
Not that I'm complaining because he's filling out those shirts and his new favorite pair of jeans _very_ nicely! I'm still hoping that he's done a Men's Health/Fitness cover and that all those workouts will not have gone to waste!
Here's hoping he's at the Indie Spirit awards tomorrow.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He definitely has added muscle mass again, not at Tarzan filming level, but more than it seemed he was at even a few months ago.
> Not that I'm complaining because he's filling out those shirts and his new favorite pair of jeans _very_ nicely! I'm still hoping that he's done a Men's Health/Fitness cover and that all those workouts will not have gone to waste!
> Here's hoping he's at the Indie Spirit awards tomorrow.



The first thing I noticed was that he looks bulkier.  He looks really, really good lately.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He does look good. Maintaining a bit of bulk. 

He looks a bit peeved at the paps. Comes as part and parcel of the Chateau though. Having seen the place for myself now I can I understand why the celebs like it. The only place the paps can get a shot is the entry/exit (same place). And the staff have it down pat to protect the clientele privacy.

Its really old school Hollywood decadence inside.

I wonder if Alex is staying there or maybe Stellan as that's his usual choice of hotel when he's in LA.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ:

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> **
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for all the lovely photos of this gorgeous man  Hopefully we'll get even more over the weekend


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you for the great photos, Santress.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Alex photographed by *Da&#287;han Kozano&#287;lu* at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* (February 21, 2016, Turkey).

Source:  *daghankozanoglu* instagram

+ 

The latest from Mr. Blasberg, shared this morning  (February 27, 2016), probably from yesterday in California:


Best Uber ride of my life. 

-*derekblasberg* instagram


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all the lovely pics. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *He does look good*. Maintaining a bit of bulk.
> 
> *He looks a bit peeved at the paps*. Comes as part and parcel of the Chateau though. Having seen the place for myself now I can I understand why the celebs like it. The only place the paps can get a shot is the entry/exit (same place). And the staff have it down pat to protect the clientele privacy.
> 
> Its really old school Hollywood decadence inside.
> 
> *I wonder if Alex is staying there *or maybe Stellan as that's his usual choice of hotel when he's in LA.



He does, though the soles of his shoes are looking a bit rough now, he does wear what he has all.the.time. 

He does look peeved, he has his fists clenched. Perhaps he hopefully thought that he'd gotten into CM without being papped that he'd be able to leave that way. 
Henry-Alex stays at CM when he's in LA, so perhaps that's who Alex was visiting.


----------



## BagBerry13

Shouldn't the question be where does _he_ live now? I thought he sold his house in LA. Is it couch surfing again?


----------



## RedTopsy

BagBerry13 said:


> Shouldn't the question be where does _he_ live now? I thought he sold his house in LA. Is it couch surfing again?



I wouldn´t mind him couch surfing in my house. 

He lives in New York so he probably either rents a place, stay at a friends house or stays at the Chateau.


----------



## BagBerry13

Or he's using Joel's spare house.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Shouldn't the question be where does _he_ live now? I thought he sold his house in LA. Is *it* couch surfing again?



It? 

He could be renting/leasing, but he could also be couch surfing. I thought there was a time, many years ago, that he'd couch surf at Bjorne and Lisa's, so maybe he's doing that again.
ETA: Joel's 'spare' house is up for sale, so perhaps he's staying there to make sure it's all presentable for prospective buyers.


----------



## jooa

BagBerry13 said:


> Or he's using Joel's spare house.


Joel is selling / or sold the other house so he has only one, for himself


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, then you guys know more than I do. According to the Variety announcement of the new house he still had it then.

ETA: Just found the sale announcement on a real estate site.


----------



## jooa

^^ According to Variety he's selling his previous house:
*Joel Kinnaman Lists Above Sunset Strip in Los Angeles (EXCLUSIVE)*
 http://variety.com/2016/dirt/real-estalker/joel-kinnaman-lists-in-los-angeles-1201710543/


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Santress!


----------



## VampFan

Watching the Spirit Awards and DOATG won for best first feature! Haven't seen Skars there, but congrats to Marielle.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Congrats to Mari and everyone involved with DOATG. It's not a 'big' award, but it's still a mark of approval, as it were.
I had been hoping that Alex would be there, but maybe they had a limited number of seats for each nominee? It looks like it's Mari, Jorma, Bel, a couple of producers and I think her parents?


----------



## VampFan

The Hollywood Reporter has been putting out their Brutally Honest Oscar Ballot series. Today they released number 3 from someone in the actor branch. They thought highly of DOATG:

"I see everything and I actually thought the best pictures of the year were The Diary of a Teenage Girl and Testament of Youth, but they didn't even come close to getting nominated"

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...82/item/brutally-honest-oscar-ballot-3-870325


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This a new side of Alex re: the photo by Derek Blasberg. He has casual photo's frequently with fans but it's been a long time since we've seen a shot on a friend's Insta or Twitter.

From what I can recall only Caroline Winberg and McMillz have been given the honour before (?)

Perhaps its a sign of a changing attitude to SM or need for exposure for Tarzan.  Or maybe it's nothing - just different.

ETA: Thanks Vamp. Great news for DoaTG.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> The Hollywood Reporter has been putting out their Brutally Honest Oscar Ballot series. Today they released number 3 from someone in the actor branch. They thought highly of DOATG:
> 
> "I see everything and I actually thought the best pictures of the year were The Diary of a Teenage Girl and Testament of Youth, but they didn't even come close to getting nominated"
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...82/item/brutally-honest-oscar-ballot-3-870325



I do think that DOATG was overlooked during this awards seasons. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> This a new side of Alex re: the photo by Derek Blasberg. He has casual photo's frequently with fans b*ut it's been a long time since we've seen a shot on a friend's Insta or Twitter.*
> 
> *From what I can recall only Caroline Winberg and McMillz have been given the honour before (?)*
> 
> Perhaps its a sign of a changing attitude to SM or need for *exposure for Tarzan*.  Or maybe it's nothing - just different.
> 
> ETA: Thanks Vamp. Great news for DoaTG.



I'm pretty sure that Derek's had an Alex pic on before, and Joel K had a pic on his IG at Halloween. Kristin BvS, Henry-Alex, the Russian ballerina have had pics of him, I think there are other members of the extended Swedish Posse that have had pics of him. Not necessarily recently, but he's been on them. So showing up in friend's sm pics isn't really unusual, especially when there are parties! I think he just has his mental line of friend's vs. gf social media.
I don't think this was because of Tarzan, especially as it doesn't seem Tarzan was even mentioned in the tags. Or even his name.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^You're right. Forgot about those ones.

I don't think "this" in particular shows a change in attitude because of Tarzan but I wouldn't be surprised either. This is a big film and Alex will need to be more visible.


----------



## VampFan

Yeah, even Alex is getting dragged into the 21st century. Whether he wants to or not.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^*You're right. Forgot about those ones.*
> 
> I don't think "this" in particular shows a change in attitude because of Tarzan but I wouldn't be surprised either. This is a big film and Alex will need to be more visible.



We do get a fair amount of 'private' Alex pics from his friends and their friends. But this 'how much is for Tarzan (or whatever movie/project he may be currently promoting)' is going to come up. It's come up before with other projects. Is that pap shot part some publicity for Tarzan/WOE/BLL?, that sort of thing.

I'm sure that WB would love for Alex to be on SM, I think of the major actors in this movie only Margot and SLJ are on social media.

This probably came up during his contract negotiations for Tarzan:
WB: How much should we pay you to promote Tarzan on your sm?
Alex: I'm not on sm.
WB: Weirdo.

It's going to be hard for him not to be on it, but he's stubborn. He may want to continue to promote things the old fashioned way: interviews, interviews, more interviews and yet more interviews.


----------



## VampFan

The only problem with that is that he repeats himself in interviews. Fine for indie and small films but these big budget ones he needs to step up his game.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> The only problem with that is that he repeats himself in interviews. Fine for indie and small films but these big budget ones he needs to step up his game.



Lol....yep. I mean they all suffer from it to some extent on these massive press junkets, but Alex worse than others.

Any bets on his pet words during the Tarzan PR tour?

"re-imagining", "peeling back the layers"...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm hoping that WB's marketing has someone who's gone over, or is going to go over, Alex's interviews and note what he has to work on, which is the words/phrases he gets stuck on. And then works with him on not doing it, no matter how bored he is two hours into the first of the press junkets.
He does fine with good interviewers, but those will be few and far between.


----------



## VampFan

Haha. He used "tonal and tonally"  for WOE in Berlin. Free, you did the GF collage, you should do one for his oft used lines for press junkets for his movies. Granted, most people hear one interview but for his fans (like me) who follow him and see all his interviews it does get repetitive. Drinking game time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Haha. He used "tonal and tonally"  for WOE in Berlin. Free, you did the GF collage, you should do one for his oft used lines for press junkets for his movies. Granted, most people hear one interview but for his fans (like me) who follow him and see all his interviews it does get repetitive. Drinking game time.



Lol...you are baaaad. Don't tempt me

Re:drinking game - we'd be hammered pretty quickly.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Drinking game for us, and perhaps it'd be more entertaining for him if he also took a drink every time an interviewer asks about his diet/workout routine/no loincloth/do we really need a reboot, etc.


----------



## VampFan

Oh God. If he played the drinking game with repeating his comments his interviews might actually be more fun. BC you are so right.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Oh god. If he played the drinking game with repeating his comments his interviews might actually be more fun. BC you are so right.



I don't mean the drinking game for him in regards to his repetitive comments, that's for us! But you know most interviewers are going to ask him the same few questions (and they'll probably ask Margot and SLJ and Christoph the same questions about Alex) so during the parts of the press junkets where he's in a room and the interviewers only have about 15 minutes with him, he starts drinking after the first repeated question. It'll get a lot more entertaining very, very quickly. He could perhaps talk politics, or Hammarby, or something other than his ingrained talking points.
WB would have a freakout, but I'd enjoy it.

ETA: And if his version of the drinking game during the Tarzan promo goes well he can do it again during WOE promotion, and say that's he's just staying in character!


----------



## Kitkath70

I think it's so interesting how the European interviewers tend to ask him better questions.  He's an interesting guy who does some really cool, adventurous things. Maybe with Tarzan, some of the interviewers will ask about some of his adventures instead of how many hours he worked out to get those abs and if he minds being naked.  

I'm so happy that DOATG won tonight.  I'm surprised Alex wasn't there.  He deserves a gold star for his efforts in promoting it.


----------



## VampFan

I do mean drinking game for him, also. That would be fun for us. Just saying. @kit. I agree that Europeans ask better questions. The berlinale interviews were so much more interesting. The questions were better


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *GREY GOOSE Vodka Hosts Michael Sugar* Pre-Oscar Party (February 27, 2016, West Hollywood).

Sources:  *Getty* (Watermarked) & *SG Gallery* for The Library


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I think it's so interesting how the European interviewers tend to ask him better questions.  He's an interesting guy who does some really cool, adventurous things. Maybe with Tarzan, some of the interviewers will ask about some of his adventures instead of how many hours he worked out to get those abs and if he minds being naked.
> 
> I'm so happy that DOATG won tonight.  I'm surprised Alex wasn't there.  He deserves a gold star for his efforts in promoting it.



He's done some very interesting things in the past few years, and has been rarely been asked about it. I'm hoping that there's an interviewer or two who actually does some homework and asks about them.



Santress said:


> Alex at the *GREY GOOSE Vodka Hosts Michael Sugar* Pre-Oscar Party (February 27, 2016, West Hollywood).
> 
> Sources:  *Getty* (Watermarked) & *SG Gallery* for The Library



Oh, no Alex, that's not a good shirt/jacket combo.  Maybe if you'd stuck with the white shirt and not your new favorite striped one?


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol....yep. I mean they all suffer from it to some extent on these massive press junkets, but Alex worse than others.
> 
> Any bets on his pet words during the Tarzan PR tour?
> 
> "re-imagining", "peeling back the layers"...





VampFan said:


> Haha. *He used "tonal and tonally" * for WOE in Berlin. Free, you did the GF collage, you should do one for his oft used lines for press junkets for his movies. Granted, most people hear one interview _but for his fans (like me) _who follow him and see all his interviews it does get repetitive. Drinking game time.



You really counted how many times he said each word? As a non native English speaker I don't find that offensive but a little bit petty and teenish (is it a proper word even  ), especially from the people who are very keen to label others "middle schoolish" or immature. I've got my fair share of dissing from grammar polices on disscussion boards but I don't mind because I know I'm winning when someone starts to pick me for my mistakes 

I wouldn't say anything but you brought this up as a fan. Any ideas why his _fans_ are so eager (obs. I didn't use a word 'keen' twice  ) to point his flaws and errors to less observative fans?  Or is this common fan behaviour in other fandoms too? In that case Stephen Moyer and Joe Manganiello fandoms are just (good) exceptions. They seem to have such great and supportive fandoms. Good for them 

For example I haven't seen Joe Manganiello's fans or Alex _fans_ who love all TB actors but choose to mock errrrm.. critizise only Alex, complaining about Joe's interviews, regardless how many times he repeats "I'm tall" or "I was almost Superman" and English should be his native language  Sorry for being repetitive and "dragging my own agenda" but I'm not the only one who's doing it here 



Kitkath70 said:


> *I think it's so interesting how the European interviewers tend to ask him better questions.  He's an interesting guy who does some really cool, adventurous things.* Maybe with Tarzan, some of the interviewers will ask about some of his adventures instead of how many hours he worked out to get those abs and if he minds being naked.
> 
> I'm so happy that DOATG won tonight.  I'm surprised Alex wasn't there.  He deserves a gold star for his efforts in promoting it.



^Exactly! 



VampFan said:


> I do mean drinking game for him, also. That would be fun for us. Just saying. @kit. I agree that *Europeans ask better questions*. The berlinale interviews were so much more interesting. The questions were better



^His repetitive answers are obviously aimed to possible new fans. He hardly thinks that the whole TB fandom is into his small budget indie films. And because of repetitive and stupid questions by Amercan intervewers he may think that his American fans need all this repetition and keeps repeating. Who can blame him, not me


----------



## Santress

More pics of Alex at the *Chateau Marmont* (February 26, 2016). Björne was there too.

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnlin*e Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

Thank you Santress for all the pics and thanks Ladies for your posts!



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, no Alex, that's not a good shirt/jacket combo.  Maybe if you'd stuck with the white shirt and not your new favorite striped one?



My thoughts exactly!  I can't believe he wore the same jeans, that striped shirt and the brown suit jacket again. It's an item of clothing from every event he's been to the last weeks. It's great when celebrities wear clothes more than once to events but he must know he's going to be photographed. I know he is not interested in Fashion but there is a point when you have to change your clothes, especially the pants..  Oh dear, I just hope he has many pairs of his new favorite jeans. 
But I'm really starting to wonder how he will show up when he starts promoting Tarzan. 


Is that his Porsche or a rental car in the photo by Derek Blasberg? I thought he sold his car..  
OMG, he is so tall.. he makes everything in the car seem very tiny and he sits so close to the steering wheel! I can't imagine this is comfortable while driving?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No. Nope. He looks like he's in his ugly jammies in that awful brown jacket/striped shirt combo.

Where's @scaredsquirrel? That's up there with her favourite shark motif for sartorial elegance. Especially in contrast with how great he looks in the simple black shirt/blue jeans combo.


----------



## Henares

Congratulations Mari Heller!
Maybe he always wears the same jeans, shirt, etc. because he is always traveling and his luggages must be restrined...


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No. Nope. He looks like he's in his ugly jammies in that awful blue jacket/striped shirt combo.
> 
> *Where's @scaredsquirrel?* That's up there with her favourite shark motif for sartorial elegance. Especially in contrast with how great he looks in the simple black shirt/blue jeans combo.



I think she's still busy going through her overstuffed mailbox.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> Thank you Santress for all the pics and thanks Ladies for your posts!
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly!  I can't believe he wore the same jeans, that striped shirt and the brown suit jacket again. It's an item of clothing from every event he's been to the last weeks. It's great when celebrities wear clothes more than once to events but he must know he's going to be photographed. I know he is not interested in Fashion but there is a point when you have to change your clothes, especially the pants..  Oh dear, I just hope he has many pairs of his new favorite jeans.
> But I'm really starting to wonder how he will show up when he starts promoting Tarzan.
> 
> 
> Is that his Porsche or a* rental car *in the photo by Derek Blasberg? I thought he sold his car..
> OMG, he is so tall.. he makes everything in the car seem very tiny and he sits so close to the steering wheel! I can't imagine this is comfortable while driving?



He's probably leasing, since BLL is filming in LA until late spring.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> No. Nope. He looks like he's in his ugly jammies in that awful blue jacket/striped shirt combo.
> 
> Where's @scaredsquirrel? *That's up there with her favourite shark motif for sartorial elegance. Especially in contrast with how great he looks in the simple black shirt/blue jeans combo.*



Now I'm imagining this look with that one t-shirt with bird and the jewelry, I think that would have looked better! 



BagBerry13 said:


> I think she's still busy going through her overstuffed mailbox.



It's technically still winter here, she's probably still in her hoarding phase.  Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Very funny Bag. Am just now catching up to all the festivities while in an airport post vacation. And holy mustard seed, where did that jacket come from? It's like the old days in fancy restaurants where they loan you a jacket and tie if you show up without one. But it fits, which makes me even more nervous about what the whole suit looks like. Hello Bjorne!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I meant brown jacket btw^ Oy.

I think the only time he's looked good in brown is when he wore that hot Gucci leather jacket.


----------



## Blue Irina

That striped shirt with a brown jacket...


----------



## Santress

Alex and Margot Robbie at the *2016 Vanity Fair Oscar Party* (February 28, 2016, Beverly Hills, California).

Source:  *Getty* (Watermarked)

Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They look good together. Her dress is gorgeous and its always a win with Alex in a tux.

Thanks Santress.

Derek Blasberg was there, as well as KB and her husband. KB's dress was nice.


----------



## a_sussan

They do look good together and it is never wrong to see Alex in a tux. Like Margots dress.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex looks really good here, this is a different tux than the one he's been wearing recently, correct?
Hopefully we'll get more pics of him, this is too few! 
Margot looks really good.

@Free: KB is off topic!   (her dress is pretty, with the exception of the dust ruffle on the top)


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex looks really good here, *this is a different tux than the one he's been wearing recently, correct?*
> Hopefully we'll get more pics of him, this is too few!
> Margot looks really good.
> 
> @Free: KB is off topic!   (her dress is pretty, with the exception of the dust ruffle on the top)



Yes, finally!  I am so happy to see them together. Alex looks really good in a black tux and I love Margots dress, so stunning and elegant! Definitely one of the best dressed actresses besides Cate Blanchett, Rachel McAdams and Saoirse Ronan.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much!!!!! I wonder if Alexa were there....&#128540;


----------



## Santress

^yw.

Another pic from *VanityFair.com*

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/photos/2016/02/oscar-party-photos#12


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Shaken not stirred?


----------



## a_sussan

looking might good.


----------



## mary12345

Great Pic!! He looks like James Bond


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He does look very Bondish in that last pic.
Margot's dress is Tom Ford, and Alex always looks good in Tom Ford. Can WB find away to make sure that at least Alex wears Tom Ford during the 'dressy' parts of Tarzan promotion?


----------



## RedTopsy

He would be perfect as James Bond.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

GlamazonD said:


> You really counted how many times he said each word? As a non native English speaker I don't find that offensive but a little bit petty and teenish (is it a proper word even  ), especially from the people who are very keen to label others "middle schoolish" or immature. I've got my fair share of dissing from grammar polices on disscussion boards but I don't mind because I know I'm winning when someone starts to pick me for my mistakes
> 
> I wouldn't say anything but you brought this up as a fan. Any ideas why his _fans_ are so eager (obs. I didn't use a word 'keen' twice  ) to point his flaws and errors to less observative fans?  Or is this common fan behaviour in other fandoms too? In that case Stephen Moyer and Joe Manganiello fandoms are just (good) exceptions. They seem to have such great and supportive fandoms. Good for them
> 
> For example I haven't seen Joe Manganiello's fans or Alex _fans_ who love all TB actors but choose to mock errrrm.. critizise only Alex, complaining about Joe's interviews, regardless how many times he repeats "I'm tall" or "I was almost Superman" and English should be his native language  Sorry for being repetitive and "dragging my own agenda" but I'm not the only one who's doing it here
> 
> 
> 
> ^Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ^His repetitive answers are obviously aimed to possible new fans. He hardly thinks that the whole TB fandom is into his small budget indie films. And because of repetitive and stupid questions by Amercan intervewers he may think that his American fans need all this repetition and keeps repeating. Who can blame him, not me




Yeah.

Leave Alex alone!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AlexAdmirer said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Leave Alex alone!




I can't tell if this is snark or not. 
I'm his fan, but to repeat ad nasueum, it doesn't mean we're not going criticize, even gently, or even mock, what he does. We may not criticize the same things: repetitive interviews, clothing, role choices, etc., but it's going to happen. 
This isn't a fan forum, and even if it were, such criticism would still happen. And when it's criticism that we don't agree with, we push back. But I don't think all criticism is bad. There's a happy medium between generally supportive and kissing his butt and thinking he's above criticism.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AlexAdmirer said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Leave Alex alone!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I've lowered my expectations that we're going to get anymore photos of him at the VF party.


----------



## jooa

> Barely off the striped carpet, Swift, with BFF Lorde in tow, bumped into  Kate Upton, exclaiming, Dude, you look amazing! before heading into  her preferred area  a bar table mid-way between the actual bar and the  dance floor. *Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie held hands as they  made their way through the crowd, while other beauteous couples included  Olivia Wilde and Jason Sudeikis, Aaron Paul and Lauren Parsekian, and  Kerry Washington and Nnamdi Asomugha.* There were also some new singles,  including Jennifer Garner (whose soon-to-be ex-husband Ben Affleck was  also present) and Paula Patton.


source: http://wwd.com/eye/parties/oscars-2016-vanity-fair-after-party-lady-gaga-taylor-swift-10374207/



> Oscar winner Alicia Vikander was spotted talking to _True Blood_ star and fellow Swedish actor, Alexander Skarsgård. _The Danish Girl_ actress instructed her friend not leave without telling herself and boyfriend, Michael Fassbender.


source: http://www.etonline.com/news/183428..._kate_hudson_lady_gaga_mark_ruffalo_and_more/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^Hmmm....not putting too much stock in that since Margot seems pretty happy with her boyfriend (fiancee' ?)

Still, this is random like the report they were cuddly at either TIFF or Sundance...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> *"Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie held hands as they  made their way through the crowd,"*
> source: http://wwd.com/eye/parties/oscars-2016-vanity-fair-after-party-lady-gaga-taylor-swift-10374207/



Oh lord, let's not go through this again. If Lainey picks this up she'll have Margot sitting on his lap and popping olives (or grapes or whatever the heck it was) into his mouth back when the gossips tried to make them a couple at Sundance.


----------



## jooa

They're obviously very good friends since filming 'Tarzan'. They feel comfy with each other but sadly they are too hot and beautiful together so 'gossips' won't reject the opportunity to insinuate something romantic between them


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does look very Bondish in that last pic.
> Margot's dress is Tom Ford, and Alex always looks good in Tom Ford. Can WB find away to make sure that at least Alex wears Tom Ford during the 'dressy' parts of Tarzan promotion?



That would be great! I hope Warner Brothers insists he have a stylist during the Tarzan tour cause he wears the same clothes over and over again. He is not gonna be able to sell the hot male image dressed in his brown jacket


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> They're obviously very good friends since filming 'Tarzan'. They feel comfy with each other but sadly they are too hot and beautiful together so 'gossips' won't reject the opportunity to insinuate something romantic between them



Gossips pass up an opportunity to make something up? Never!
Apparently some Australian tabloids decided to take the grainy onset photos of Nicole and Alex and turn that into: Nicole dumps hubby for Alex!
So if they pick up the 'hand holding' Alex will be juggling Nicole, Margot and Alexa. He's not been this busy since this time back in 2012!


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Gossips pass up an opportunity to make something up? Never!
> Apparently some Australian tabloids decided to take the grainy onset photos of Nicole and Alex and turn that into: Nicole dumps hubby for Alex!
> So if they pick up the 'hand holding' Alex will be juggling Nicole, Margot and Alexa. He's not been this busy since this time back in 2012!


 
that !! and all the travelling he does that is a superman!!! I'm sure Alexa would have loved to attend the VF party though!!  surprised that she didn't find a way to attend that! Joel brought his girlfriend?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Gossips pass up an opportunity to make something up? Never!
> Apparently some Australian tabloids decided to take the grainy onset photos of Nicole and Alex and turn that into: Nicole dumps hubby for Alex!
> So if they pick up the 'hand holding' Alex will be juggling Nicole, Margot and Alexa. He's not been this busy since this time back in 2012!



Unfortunately our lower echelon tabloids are right "up" there with the British ones - never let the truth get in the way of a good story seems to be their ethos.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> that !! and all the travelling he does that is a superman!!! I'm sure Alexa would have loved to attend the VF party though!!  surprised that she didn't find a way to attend that! Joel brought his girlfriend?



Alexa may have been busy, or decided that this was Alex's 'time' and didn't attend in order to not distract attention from that. Joel did bring Cleo, but Joel's not Alex in regards to bringing gf's to events like these.

I do wonder if Alex brought anyone. I think last time, 2012, he brought Gustaf? Or another member of the Swedish Posse. I wouldn't be surprised if that's who was his 'date' this time. someone in the Swedish Posse.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Unfortunately our lower echelon tabloids are right "up" there with the British ones - never let the truth get in the way of a good story seems to be their ethos.



We've got Star and In Touch (I think In Touch is American) which aren't any better, though their writing isn't as entertaining.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alexa may have been busy, or decided that this was Alex's 'time' and didn't attend in order to not distract attention from that. Joel did bring Cleo, but Joel's not Alex in regards to bringing gf's to events like these.
> 
> I do wonder if Alex brought anyone. I think last time, 2012, he brought Gustaf? Or another member of the Swedish Posse. I wouldn't be surprised if that's who was his 'date' this time. someone in the Swedish Posse.
> 
> We've got Star and In Touch (I think In Touch is American) which aren't any better, though their writing isn't as entertaining.



It's all speculation but I do think Alexa would have gone if she was invited. Joel seems to be much more relaxed about asking his significant other to events.

They aren't peas in a pod but I sometimes wish Alex would take a leaf out of his book.

Agree...Alex would have had a buddy there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's all speculation but I do think Alexa would have gone if she was invited. Joel seems to be much more relaxed about asking his significant other to events.
> 
> They aren't peas in a pod but I sometimes wish Alex would take a leaf out of his book.
> 
> Agree...Alex would have had a buddy there.



Alex's usual separation of personal (girlfriend) life and professional life has often been commented on in the fandom. They've been together for year now, she knows how he feels about that, so if she's got any issues with it, it's between them. 
What we might as fans want him to do, what she might want him to do, aren't what he happens to be doing. It is what it is.
I can't do anything about it anymore than I could convince him to not pair a brown jacket with a blue striped shirt


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Alex's usual separation of personal (girlfriend) life and professional life has often been commented on in the fandom*. They've been together for year now, she knows how he feels about that, so *if she's got any issues with it, it's between them. *
> *What we might as fans want him to do, what she might want him to do, aren't what he happens to be doing. It is what it is.*
> I can't do anything about it anymore than I could convince him to not pair a brown jacket with a blue striped shirt



I know. And here we are again because that's his MO. Just because it's been commented on before (like 3-4 years ago) doesn't mean it won't again. And I guess because it looks like most other actors had their significant others with them, there's bound to be a bit of a question mark. 

Like you said before, this isn't a fan forum. It's gossip and news. So we're just chatting about why she may or may not be there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know. And here we are again because that's his MO. Just because it's been commented on before (like 3-4 years ago) doesn't mean it won't again. And I guess because it looks like most other actors had their significant others with them, there's bound to be a bit of a question mark.
> 
> Like you said before, this isn't a fan forum. It's gossip and news. *So we're just chatting about why she may or may not be there. *



Or maybe she wasn't there because it's Margot's week with him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Or maybe she wasn't there because it's Margot's week with him.



Well, they do look like two ridiculously golden, beautiful unicorns in those photos. Pretty much what I pictured when the rumours of Alex and Charlize started too. 

Margot seems to have a very fulfilled life though, with her like-minded fiancee'. She's not messing with Alex.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know. And here we are again because that's his MO. Just because it's been commented on before (like 3-4 years ago) doesn't mean it won't again. And I guess because it looks like most other actors had their significant others with them, there's bound to be a bit of a question mark.
> 
> Like you said before, this isn't a fan forum. It's gossip and news. So we're just chatting about why she may or may not be there.


 
yes and she seems to like to attend these kind of events especially with this one being so star studded and she seems to be home in New York and travelling doesn't seem to be an issue with her so I think she would have loved to attend


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, Jooa.

Cute pic of Alex goofing around with his *Disconnect* director, Henry Alex Rubin, and friends shared on February 29, 2016.  The location is tagged as the Chateau Marmont:

How many people can fit in room 58?

-*henryalex* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like party central. Is that Keith in the background, top right?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> yes and she seems to like to attend these kind of events especially with this one being so star studded and she seems to be home in New York and travelling doesn't seem to be an issue with her so I think she would have loved to attend




Back when he was with KB she actually did attend stuff like this with him, though they wouldn't pose together.

But perhaps in the four years between known girlfriends he's decided he's currently not going to do even that. He doesn't go to her professional events either.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks like party central. Is that *Keith* in the background, top right?



Looks like it. I want the outfit of the man next to Keith. I like the man against the wall, playing with his phone, oblivious to everything.
And there's Alex and the kid, acting like goofballs.


----------



## djuna1

Alexa gets already hate and horrible comments on Instagram because of his fans. It really is the best way not attending any official events together and I think that's the reason why she is not with him.

And referring to KB, she didn't used social media back then and Instagram wasn't popular until 2011/2012. It was easier for her to show up with him because she didn't get any personal insults!


----------



## Kitkath70

KB went to events with him, but she didn't seem to have very much going on at the time.  She lived for the attention. Even though she wasn't on Twitter and Instagram back then, KB made it known that she was with him at those parties. I think it's part of the reason he's so cautious now.  He likes being with Alexa, if his globe trotting to hang with her is any indication and he's brought her along to some of his promotions like the DOATG showing in Savannah.  The Vanity Fair party may have been more about gearing up Tarzan promotion with Margot. 

 In Alexa's defense, she was at London fashion week and then Milan's fashion week. She just went home a few days ago. It was probably too much flying ( though that never seems to stop Alex). She may have other obligations in NYC too.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I can't tell if this is snark or not.
> I'm his fan, but to repeat ad nasueum, it doesn't mean we're not going criticize, even gently, or even mock, what he does. We may not criticize the same things: repetitive interviews, clothing, role choices, etc., but it's going to happen.
> This isn't a fan forum, and even if it were, such criticism would still happen. And when it's criticism that we don't agree with, we push back. But I don't think all criticism is bad. There's a happy medium between generally supportive and kissing his butt and thinking he's above criticism.




It was a joke.

So serious in here.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

djuna1 said:


> Alexa gets already hate and horrible comments on Instagram because of his fans. It really is the best way not attending any official events together and I think that's the reason why she is not with him.
> 
> And referring to KB, she didn't used social media back then and Instagram wasn't popular until 2011/2012. It was easier for her to show up with him because she didn't get any personal insults!





That is not why she is not with him. She is not with him because he didn't invite her.  That's just Alex and she must be fine with it if they're still together after a year so...

However, she did manage to sneak a video of herself at his apartment to make sure everyone knew that even though she wasn't with him, she is still WITH him.   

It's so nice to see him in a tux - that fits!  lol.

I can't wait for the Tarzan promotion and premieres. So glad we're finally getting closer.  It's been nice to see the stuff on WoE and soon we'll also have BLL and Mute!

Thank goodness he's doing more stuff finally.


----------



## mary12345

AlexAdmirer said:


> That is not why she is not with him. She is not with him because he didn't invite her.  That's just Alex and she must be fine with it if they're still together after a year so...
> 
> However, she did manage to sneak a video of herself at his apartment to make sure everyone knew that even though she wasn't with him, she is still WITH him.
> 
> It's so nice to see him in a tux - that fits!  lol.
> 
> I can't wait for the Tarzan promotion and premieres. So glad we're finally getting closer.  It's been nice to see the stuff on WoE and soon we'll also have BLL and Mute!
> 
> Thank goodness he's doing more stuff finally.


 
Yes lots of new projects to look forward to!! what sort of video?? did she post ?


----------



## AlexAdmirer

Oh, it was just her at his place opening his fridge and saying "Hello Dear" in a weird voice - she was goofing around...still, it was his home...but she took it down after a certain amount of time like she always does - she just leaves things up on purpose for a bit and deletes it once it has been seen...its her MO.

It's just kind of disrepsectful to me but hey, I'm not dating her, its Alex's problem.

Yeah, these new projects have me all excited!  I was hoping BLL would be a regular series but it's only limited. Oh well, it will still be nice to see him on HBO again since its the only movie channel I have!  They clearly enjoy working with him - so....maybe it will lead to another series?!!!!

I miss seeing him every year....I've been re-watching True Blood just to see him more often...lol.

ETA: I need an avatar huh?  Gotta go find a goodie.


----------



## jooa

^^ All videos (because there were more then one, from some meetings with friends) were on her snapchat the whole time. She didn't delete them and she didn't put anything on her instagram. A short piece from the video was at villoid but after very ugly comments it was delete.
I don't know how you can be so sure that it was his place, Alex's apartment? You saw it? Maybe its place their mutual friend?


----------



## djuna1

jooa said:


> ^^ All videos (because there were more then one, from some meetings with friends) were on her snapchat the whole time. She didn't delete them and she didn't put anything on her instagram. A short piece from the video was at villoid but after very ugly comments it was delete.
> I don't know how you can be so sure that it was his place, Alex's apartment? You saw it? Maybe its place their mutual friend?



They thought it was Alex apartment because there was a hammarby sticker/magnet on the fridge. They were really upset about it. :weird: Her fans would never notice this but his.


----------



## jooa

@AlexAdmirer So probably you follow some other Alexa's instagram or snapchat because I don't remember, besides the pic Alex with the girl, Alexa's pics or videos which she posted and deleted with Alex on them ... I remember one pic with Alex from Glastonboury but it is still on her instagram.

ETA. If it was Alex house, you suggest that they're living together, in his place? because when Alexa was in "this apartment" with friends, Alex was in LA so ...?


----------



## merita

jooa said:


> ^^ All videos (because there were more then one, from some meetings with friends) were on her snapchat the whole time. She didn't delete them and she didn't put anything on her instagram. A short piece from the video was at villoid but after very ugly comments it was delete.
> I don't know how you can be so sure that it was his place, Alex's apartment? You saw it? Maybe its place their mutual friend?


 
Well, she made sure to include a giant Hammarby magnet.


----------



## jooa

^^ You know, Alex probably is handing out Hammarby 'gifts' to all his friends


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Can someone post these snapchats or vids?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Please keep to chat about Alexander Skaarsgard not each other.


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can someone post these snapchats or vids?


I guess no because besides a big fridge with Hammarby sticker there wasn't anything interesting in those snaps, only talk about Groundhog day, an attempt to explain what's going on with it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> I think no because besides big fridge with Hammarby sticker there wasn't anything interesting only talk about Groundhog day, an attempt to explain what's going on with it



Okay. Well it was interesting enough to cause a sh*storm of opinion. Just interested in finding my own opinion of it. I shall seek it out...lol


----------



## jooa

^^ It was on snapchat so it was available only 24 hours but maybe someone saved it. If not, apparently it wasn't interesting ... besides Hammarby sticker 

 ETA. It become even more interesting when someone said that it was Alex's apartment ... and she was in it with her friends in the mask on her face when Alex is in LA, but perhaps it was too late to save them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ It was on snapchat so it was available only 24 hours but maybe someone saved it. If not, apparently it wasn't interesting ... besides Hammarby sticker



Thanks. Someone just PM'd a link to watch it


----------



## jooa

^^ ... and what you think?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ ... and what you think?



Like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle actually. Is there other video's or are people trying to see if this is his/her apartment?

So...I'll exit this convo. Can't form an opinion without all the details. I'm glad I'm not on Instagram etc and following these people.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

jooa said:


> @AlexAdmirer So probably you follow some other Alexa's instagram or snapchat because I don't remember, besides the pic Alex with the girl, Alexa's pics or videos which she posted and deleted with Alex on them ... I remember one pic with Alex from Glastonboury but it is still on her instagram.
> 
> ETA. If it was Alex house, you suggest that they're living together, in his place? because when Alexa was in "this apartment" with friends, Alex was in LA so ...?





Oh, I have no idea if they are living together...maybe...my thinking was that possibly he lives a distance form her and they were staying together there at some point before he went to LA, she stayed and hung out with people...etc. But I really don't know. I just heard it was his place and took it for granted that it was. I didn't really think about it after that. lol.

I follow Alex and so, by default I follow Alexa. You know how it is when one celeb dates another - you search the tag for one, you get both.


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle actually. Is there other video's or are people trying to see if this is his/her apartment?


If I remember correctly Alexa posted 3 or 4 videos on snapchat and you really can't see this apartment. She didn't post nothing more from this place.


----------



## jooa

AlexAdmirer said:


> Oh, I have no idea if they are living together...maybe...my thinking was that possibly he lives a distance form her and they were staying together there at some point before he went to LA, she stayed and hung out with people...etc.


When Alexa posted those videos on snapchat, Alex was definitely in LA, he couldn't be with her because it was Oscars night (and he was already in LA a couple of days according to paps  )  and snapchat works in 'real time'.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Someone sent me a link to the rest. I'll have to check it out later as I have to get to work. We also have some interesting nicknames which gave me a bit of a chuckle.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AlexAdmirer said:


> *It was a joke.*
> 
> So serious in here.



Which is why I asked, your first post right of the bat is snarky, with no introduction, but since you're new, and I can't tell nuances immediately.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

jooa said:


> When Alexa posted those videos on snapchat, Alex was definitely in LA, he couldn't be with her because it was Oscars night (and he was already in LA a couple of days according to paps  )  and snapchat works in 'real time'.



Understood - but that doesn't mean that they weren't staying at his place together before he went to LA - bfs and gfs sometimes stay over each others' for several nights at a time. I've stayed my bf's house while he wasn't there so...I think its pretty normal especially since they have been together for a year.

I'm not saying this is what happened, I am simply saying this was my thinking/assumption - but then, like I also said, I didn't think about it all - someone said it was his apartment so I didn't question it. Only thinking now b/c I am trying to answer your questions.

You pay more attention than I so you are probably right. I just don't care enough to figure it out b/c in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't really matter to me. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Which is why I asked, your first post right of the bat is snarky, with no introduction, but since you're new, and I can't tell nuances immediately.



Yup, and now you know.  

Darn - still can't upload my avatar pic. sigh.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AlexAdmirer said:


> Understood - but that doesn't mean that they weren't staying at his place together before he went to LA - bfs and gfs sometimes stay over each others' for several nights at a time. I've stayed my bf's house while he wasn't there so...*I think its pretty normal especially since they have been together for a year.
> *
> I'm not saying this is what happened, I am simply saying this was my thinking/assumption - but then, like I also said, I didn't think about it all - someone said it was his apartment so I didn't question it. Only thinking now b/c I am trying to answer your questions.
> 
> You pay more attention than I so you are probably right. I just don't care enough to figure it out b/c in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't really matter to me. I just thought it was funny.



I'd sort of presumed that at this point they'd be de facto living together, even in NYC, but especially if they're together in London or LA. I'm presuming that Alex spent a lot of time over at KB's when they were together. And I believe that he hung a Hammarby flag on the gate of KB's driveway. 



AlexAdmirer said:


> Yup, and now you know.
> 
> Darn - still can't upload my avatar pic. sigh.



Now I know 

I can't remember if you have to have commented a certain amount before being able to upload an avatar? Or maybe sacrifice a goat. Or both. 

ETA: Looking closer at the pic from Henry-Alex, does Alex have a hole in his sock? And is he actually wearing a different pair of jeans than the ones he's worn for the last two weeks?

I know this is from one of the executives of the company helping to produce LOT, so he has to promote, whether or not they're any good, but I still enjoy reading this:

*Village Roadshow Pictures Bets On Three Potential Hollywood Franchises*

A unit of the Los Angeles-based Village Roadshow Entertainment Group  (VREG), VRP is making it a priority to unearth films which it believes  are potential franchises.  Now the company is confident it has three  titles which fit the bill:  David Yates&#8217; _The Legend of Tarzan_,  Guy Ritchie&#8217;s  _Knights of the Roundtable: King Arthur_ and Steven Spielberg&#8217;s _Ready Player One_, all co-produced with Warner Bros.
Burke has seen enough footage of the Tarzan action-adventure, which  stars Alexander Skarsgård, Margot Robbie, Christoph Waltz and and Samuel  L. Jackson and is due to launch on July 1 in the U.S.,  to declare, &#8220;I  think we have a giant movie looming.&#8221; He&#8217;s similarly thrilled with what   he&#8217;s seen of the King Arthur epic, which stars Charlie Hunnam,  Annabelle Wallis, Jude Law and Eric Bana and is slated for March 24  2017.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/dongrov...-potential-hollywood-franchises/#6545f514c3fe


----------



## Santress

More/HQ pics of Alex at and leaving the *GREY GOOSE Vodka Hosts Michael Sugar* Pre-Oscar Party (February 27, 2016, West Hollywood).  I see Joel and Cleo behind him in pic #4.

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Santress! Nice to see the whole outfit. 
Started wondering why there was only one pic of him at this party and three from the Vanity Fair's Oscar party.. that's not much.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thanks for the pics Santress. 
He looks fine I think.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> More/HQ pics of Alex at and leaving the *GREY GOOSE Vodka Hosts Michael Sugar* Pre-Oscar Party (February 27, 2016, West Hollywood).  I see Joel and Cleo behind him in pic #4.
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr



Tku for the photos  I love Cleo's dress, it suits her perfectly, (as do most of her clothing choices). 




djuna1 said:


> Thanks Santress! Nice to see the whole outfit.
> Started wondering why there was only one pic of him at this party and three from the Vanity Fair's Oscar party.. that's not much.



I think it's because they are 'closed' parties, and agency photographers, (rather than paps), so they only take as many photos as the celebs want. Once again, (to my shame), I think, 'thank heavens for paps'   Eta: (I think there were only a couple of photos taken of Joel and Cleo at the Grey Goose party too).




RedTopsy said:


> Thanks for the pics Santress.
> He looks fine I think.



Yes, I can almost forgive him that striped shirt, as it seems it was just a matter of lighting, and perspective  Full length shots are always so good  and Alex's shoes finished his outfit off perfectly


----------



## djuna1

Thank you Zola!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photos  I love Cleo's dress, it suits her perfectly, (as do most of her clothing choices).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because to a certain extent they are 'closed' parties, and agency photographers, (rather than paps), so they only take as many photos as the celebs want. Once again, (to my shame), I think, 'thank heavens for paps'   Eta: (I think there were only a couple of photos taken of Joel and Cleo at the Grey Goose party too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can almost forgive him that striped shirt, as it seems it was just a matter of lighting, and perspective  Full length shots are always so good  *and Alex's shoes finish his outfit off perfectly *



New shoes? Or ones he found in box after a few years? 
Plus a peek of tummy in one of the pics.


----------



## Zola24

djuna1 said:


> Thank you Zola!



Tku2 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> New shoes? Or ones he found in box after a few years?
> Plus a peek of tummy in one of the pics.



Yeah it's Alex, he found them in one of his many storage boxes  Although I do kinda remember those brown brogues as I thought they looked very nice before, not sure where from though. I bet they didn't match last time, lol.

That peek of tummy  stopped me wondering who Alex was giving the stink eye to? I decided it must be that autograph hound, 'cos even I recognised him. Welcome back to LA Alex


----------



## BagBerry13

Thanks to Alicia's Oscar win The Local.se has rounded up some "up and coming" Swedish actors breaking into Hollywood. One of them is Alex.



> 5. Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> Born: Vällingby, 1976
> 
> It's impossible to make a list about Swedish actors and not mention the eldest of Swedish acting legend Stellan Skarsgård's many children: Alexander. Tall, blonde and looking very stereotypically Scandinavian, he used to be known in Sweden for playing the male bimbo roles. However, he catapulted to fame after landing a role in US military mini series 'Generation Kill' about the 2003 invasion of Iraq &#8211; and truly cemented his Hollywood stardom in vampire hit series 'True Blood' as the aptly named Viking vampire Eric Northman.
> 
> The Swede is next set to appear in 'The Legend of Tarzan'. And while The Local remains neutral in the name of journalistic integrity, we suspect his shirtless promo pictures will have audiences swinging (through the jungle) all the way to the cinema.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I'd sort of presumed that at this point they'd be de facto living together, even in NYC, but especially if they're together in London or LA*. I'm presuming that Alex spent a lot of time over at KB's when they were together. And I believe that he hung a Hammarby flag on the gate of KB's driveway.
> 
> Yes, I think that too.
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't remember if you have to have commented a certain amount before being able to upload an avatar? Or maybe sacrifice a goat. Or both. *
> 
> Great. Now I gotta go find a goat.


----------



## jooa

An oldie from 68th Annual Directors Guild Of America Awards


source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/130220826@N06/


----------



## Zola24

BagBerry13 said:


> Thanks to Alicia's Oscar win The Local.se has rounded up some "up and coming" Swedish actors breaking into Hollywood. One of them is Alex.



Tks BagBerry. Yes, Alex is definitely a "hot Swedish Hollywood act you need to know about"  
Sometimes I think (we) already know too much 




AlexAdmirer said:


> Yup, and now you know.
> 
> Darn - *still can't upload my avatar pic.* sigh.



Hi and welcome, AlexAdmirer 

I think you may upload an avatar whenever you wish. Just go the Control Panel, and click on Edit Avatar  If it won't upload, the image you chose may have been huge, as most images are automatically re-sized.




jooa said:


> [YOUTUBEY6iRxrDBJZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Alex arriving at *LAX* (March 1, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

+

1 More/HQ from the *Vanity Fair* Oscar after party (February 28, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## djuna1

I know Alex doesn&#8217;t like the paps at LAX but it looks like he is in such a rush to avoid them that he almost ran into the Lady in front of him. Has he always been trying so hard to hide his face and not let them get a pic of him?  

It&#8217;s always funny to see that Alex is carrying so little baggage. I guess it&#8217;s the brown jacket, the striped shirt, black shirt and his suede shoes.  

I really like the pic of him at the Vanity Fair party!!! Thank you Santress.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

Oh man...I wish he wouldn't do that. He must have had his fill of paps while there...still, I would have liked to have seen his face.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There is an LA pap that's a real piece of work, says nasty stuff to get a reaction etc. Alex has been photographed/video'd by him a few times over the years, all with a scowl on his face.

I'm wondering if it's that guy. I feel for that lady though. Looks like Alex almost bowled her over in his haste.


----------



## mary12345

Or maybe the lady was a crazed autograph seeker and he just had enough  Guess it's home to NYC for a few days to wash the said striped shirt and brown jacket


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AlexAdmirer said:


> BuckeyeChicago said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd sort of presumed that at this point they'd be de facto living together, even in NYC, but especially if they're together in London or LA*. I'm presuming that Alex spent a lot of time over at KB's when they were together. And I believe that he hung a Hammarby flag on the gate of KB's driveway.
> 
> Yes, I think that too.
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't remember if you have to have commented a certain amount before being able to upload an avatar? Or maybe sacrifice a goat. Or both. *
> 
> *Great. Now I gotta go find a goat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be a chicken, but inflation and all that.  I'm glad that I have Amazon Prime, very helpful with that free shipping for those larger ritual sacrifice items!
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSpirit71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an LA pap that's a real piece of work, says nasty stuff to get a reaction etc. Alex has been photographed/video'd by him a few times over the years, all with a scowl on his face.
> 
> *I'm wondering if it's that guy. I feel for that lady though. Looks like Alex almost bowled her over in his haste*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mary12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the lady was a crazed *autograph seeker* and he just had enough  Guess it's home to NYC for a few days to wash the said striped shirt and brown jacket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did look more ticked than usual, so perhaps that's who it was.
> As for the lady, I do feel for her, but it looked liked she was heading toward the car while he was trying to get out, and I don't think she expected that he wouldn't stop. So whether she was someone who wanted an autograph or just oblivious I don't know.
> 
> Another Tarzan article:
> 
> With a rich history thats now over 100-years-old, and, according to  IMDB, over 200 movies with Tarzan in the title, its little surprise  that Warner Bros. has decided to throw $180 million behind another  reboot of the character with _The Legend Of Tarzan._
> 
> Obviously, the studio has rather high hopes for _The Legend Of Tarzan_  as theyre releasing it in the height of the summer blockbuster season.  Theyre hedging their bets that it will be able to swing from vine to  vine for several weeks and not only amass a healthy box office return,  but will also kick start a brand-new franchise that will prove to be  very, very lucrative.
> 
> All of that was thrown into a bit of chaos just a couple of months ago when rumors emerged that Warner Bros. wasnt completely happy with what _The Legend Of Tarzans_ production had left them with. This issue wasnt helped by the revelation that director David Yates had moved onto _Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them_ just after _The Legend Of Tarzans_ post-production had begun.
> 
> But all of these problems dissipated with the release of the stunning first trailer for_ The Legend Of Tarzan_,  which suggested that the blockbuster will be a moody, thrilling, and  action-packed waltz through the jungle and a modern examination of the  titular character and his doting wife Jane.
> 
> But what else do you need to know about _The Legend Of Tarzan_?  Well, luckily, you can have a look through our handy guide below to  learn about the blockbuster, which could be the surprise hit of the  summer. ..
> 
> Tarzan
> Alexander Skarsgård has been tasked with playing the titular character in David Yates new incarnation of Tarzan, with the 39-year-old _True Blood_ and _Generation Kill_  actor beating out the likes of Tom Hardy, Henry Cavill, and Charlie  Hunnam to take the part. Rather alarmingly, there was previously a rumor  that Olympic swimmer Michael Phelps was going to dive head first into a  cinematic career with the role, but that, thankfully, proved to be  unfounded. There was actually precedent for such a casting, though, as  Olympic swimmer Johnny Weissmuller played Tarzan in over 12 films  between 1932 and 1948. Despite the past, thankfully Warner Bros.  recognized that an actual actor was needed for the part, and the Swede  soon set out on a rigorous four month training regiment to get his body  in tip-top shape. Talking about his version of Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgård explained to USA Today:
> This is about a man whos holding back and slowly as you peel off  layers, he reverts back to a more animalistic state and lets that side  of his personality out.​Obviously, since most of his career has been spent working in  television, there are still some concerns over his leading man  credentials. But, theres no denying that he certainly looks the part.
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Legend-Tarzan-What-We-Know-So-Far-115557.html
Click to expand...


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> AlexAdmirer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be a chicken, but inflation and all that.  I'm glad that I have Amazon Prime, very helpful with that free shipping for those larger ritual sacrifice items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did look more ticked than usual, so perhaps that's who it was.
> As for the lady, I do feel for her, but it looked liked she was heading toward the car while he was trying to get out, and I don't think she expected that he wouldn't stop. So whether she was someone who wanted an autograph or just oblivious I don't know.
> 
> Another Tarzan article:
> 
> With a rich history that&#8217;s now over 100-years-old, and, according to  IMDB, over 200 movies with Tarzan in the title, it&#8217;s little surprise  that Warner Bros. has decided to throw $180 million behind another  reboot of the character with _The Legend Of Tarzan._
> 
> Obviously, the studio has rather high hopes for _The Legend Of Tarzan_  as they&#8217;re releasing it in the height of the summer blockbuster season.  They&#8217;re hedging their bets that it will be able to swing from vine to  vine for several weeks and not only amass a healthy box office return,  but will also kick start a brand-new franchise that will prove to be  very, very lucrative.
> 
> All of that was thrown into a bit of chaos just a couple of months ago when rumors emerged that Warner Bros. wasn&#8217;t completely happy with what _The Legend Of Tarzan&#8217;s_ production had left them with. This issue wasn&#8217;t helped by the revelation that director David Yates had moved onto _Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them_ just after _The Legend Of Tarzan&#8217;s_ post-production had begun.
> 
> But all of these problems dissipated with the release of the stunning first trailer for_ The Legend Of Tarzan_,  which suggested that the blockbuster will be a moody, thrilling, and  action-packed waltz through the jungle and a modern examination of the  titular character and his doting wife Jane.
> 
> But what else do you need to know about _The Legend Of Tarzan_?  Well, luckily, you can have a look through our handy guide below to  learn about the blockbuster, which could be the surprise hit of the  summer. ..
> 
> Tarzan
> Alexander Skarsgård has been tasked with playing the titular character in David Yates&#8217; new incarnation of Tarzan, with the 39-year-old _True Blood_ and _Generation Kill_  actor beating out the likes of Tom Hardy, Henry Cavill, and Charlie  Hunnam to take the part. Rather alarmingly, there was previously a rumor  that Olympic swimmer Michael Phelps was going to dive head first into a  cinematic career with the role, but that, thankfully, proved to be  unfounded. There was actually precedent for such a casting, though, as  Olympic swimmer Johnny Weissmuller played Tarzan in over 12 films  between 1932 and 1948. Despite the past, thankfully Warner Bros.  recognized that an actual actor was needed for the part, and the Swede  soon set out on a rigorous four month training regiment to get his body  in tip-top shape. Talking about his version of Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgård explained to USA Today:
> This is about a man who&#8217;s holding back and slowly as you peel off  layers, he reverts back to a more animalistic state and lets that side  of his personality out.​Obviously, since most of his career has been spent working in  television, there are still some concerns over his leading man  credentials. But, there&#8217;s no denying that he certainly looks the part.
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Legend-Tarzan-What-We-Know-So-Far-115557.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This IS good news. Hopefully, the WB PR machine will start gearing up. They need this to succeed because I don't know how BvS is going to do. This article and the one you posted earlier about franchising, which I take with a grain of salt, at least are positive.
> 
> 
> And to add to the conversation about Tarzan from a business standpoint, here is Forbes take on WB slate of movies this year:
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...arner-bros-will-release-in-2016/#c7680b2da466
> 
> I'm not sure if Forbes "no comment" about Tarzan means they don't know enough to comment or they were raised with the feeling of if you can't say anything good, then don't say anything at all. You can read it both ways.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ***
> +
> 1 More/HQ from the *Vanity Fair* Oscar after party (February 28, 2016).
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr



Tku for the photos 




VampFan said:


> This IS good news. Hopefully, the WB PR machine will start gearing up. They need this to succeed because I don't know how BvS is going to do. This article and the one you posted earlier about franchising, which I take with a grain of salt, at least are positive.
> 
> And to add to the conversation about Tarzan from a business standpoint, here is Forbes take on WB slate of movies this year:
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...arner-bros-will-release-in-2016/#c7680b2da466
> 
> I'm not sure if Forbes "no comment" about Tarzan means they don't know enough to comment or they were raised with the feeling of if you can't say anything good, then don't say anything at all. You can read it both ways.



Tku, and Buckeye, for the Tarzan articles, the cinemablend one was good to read  Re the Forbes 'no comment' that is a strange one, although I think your suggestion that they don't know enough about it may be correct, (I certainly hope so!)

------------

I think Alex's furtive behaviour at LAX may have been because he was using their new super-private premium entrance. The lady may simply have been the meeter-and-greeter for the day, and Alex knew by wearing his usual cap, and keeping his head down and his back to the paps, he'd be gone in a matter of seconds, leaving them with some pretty useless photos


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is that new terminal built already? I could be mistaken but I thought it was only proposed in November last year.

Unless it's the one built by Delta which was completed or nearing completion?


----------



## jooa

^^ This entrance (that can be seen on a small video with Alex on Getty) doesn't look like ordinary entrance to LAX so it must be something different.


----------



## Zola24

^^ Yes, it's completed, it'll certainly explain the pap photos 

https://www.lawa.org/newsContent.aspx?ID=2039
https://www.aa.com/i18n/urls/flagshipcheckin.jsp

Eta: Tks jooa  Here is a link to the Getty vid http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-at-lax-airport-in-los-news-footage/513649514

Another era draws to a close  "Did you get a good shot?" :giggles:


----------



## djuna1

Zola24 said:


> ^^ Yes, it's completed, it'll certainly explain the pap photos
> 
> https://www.lawa.org/newsContent.aspx?ID=2039
> https://www.aa.com/i18n/urls/flagshipcheckin.jsp
> 
> Eta: Tks jooa  Here is a link to the Getty vid http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-at-lax-airport-in-los-news-footage/513649514
> 
> Another era draws to a close  *"Did you get a good shot?"* :giggles:



Haha, no wonder there are no pics on gettyimages because they wouldn't sell well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tku, and Buckeye, for the Tarzan articles, the cinemablend one was good to read * Re the Forbes 'no comment' that is a strange one, although I think your suggestion that they don't know enough about it may be correct,* (I certainly hope so!)
> 
> ------------
> 
> I* think Alex's furtive behaviour at LAX may have been because he was using their new super-private premium entrance.* The lady may simply have been the meeter-and-greeter for the day, and Alex knew by wearing his usual cap, and keeping his head down and his back to the paps, he'd be gone in a matter of seconds, leaving them with some pretty useless photos



I think the Forbes article is odd, because the author has written on LOT before.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is that new terminal built already? I could be mistaken but I thought it was only proposed in November last year.
> 
> Unless it's the one built by Delta which was completed or nearing completion?



I'd completely forgotten about the new VIP lounge. It appears that they're renovating an existing building so it may indeed be done.

"Airport officials say the lounge will be located in a converted cargo  facility at 6851 West Imperial Highway, next to the airport's  southernmost runway. The proposed project includes a 43,750-square-foot  building and a 13,840-square-foot parking lot.

For fees as high as $1,800 per trip, travelers would be able to drive  into a secure parking and drop-off area, avoiding the main terminals,  which can be crowded with people and jammed with traffic.
Airport officials say the LAX lounge will be built and operated by Gavin  de Becker and Associates, an L.A.-based security firm with an elite  clientele. The firm plans to open the lounge in six to eight months,  first in a temporary facility while the permanent site is prepared.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-private-airport-lounge-20151118-story.html


----------



## Santress

From instagram today, a fan photo of Alex at the *Armory Show* in New York (March 4, 2016):

So there are perks #alexander skarsgard #armory show.

-*jess_chin* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all the pics , link, info....&#10084;&#65039;
I love all he does: traveling,visting museum, etc. He is perfect to date with me! &#128123;


----------



## a_sussan

He looks a bit tired on that fan pic. But then again who wouldn't with his schedule and flight hrs.


----------



## Santress

A few more from the *2016 Vanity Fair Oscar Party* (February 28, 2016, Beverly Hills, California).

Source:  *Getty* (Watermarked)

Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Zola24 said:


> ^^ Yes, it's completed, it'll certainly explain the pap photos
> 
> https://www.lawa.org/newsContent.aspx?ID=2039
> https://www.aa.com/i18n/urls/flagshipcheckin.jsp
> 
> Eta: Tks jooa  Here is a link to the Getty vid http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-at-lax-airport-in-los-news-footage/513649514
> 
> Another era draws to a close  "Did you get a good shot?" :giggles:


That entranceway is different to the one that I think was being described in the piece which mentioned $1800.  Even I get to use flagship entrance because I fly AA so much, and it isn't something you have to pay more for (it's also based on airline status). Although I never seem to see Alex, just a bunch of grumpy businessmen. And it's only on departure, so wonder if he or others are paying more re arrivals...


----------



## djuna1

a_sussan said:


> He looks a bit tired on that fan pic. But then again who wouldn't with his schedule and flight hrs.



I agree, when does the man rest?  Although I see him smiling, his eyes looking sad. 



Santress said:


> A few more from the *2016 Vanity Fair Oscar Party* (February 28, 2016, Beverly Hills, California).
> 
> Source:  *Getty* (Watermarked)
> 
> Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library



Why are the photo agencies holding back posting the pictures of Alex? It's been days now..


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for all the great pictures and info. I've always figured there is still the little boy in the man. The same little boy who quit acting because he felt uncomfortable with the attention that comes with the business. I guess it doesn't surprise me, he wants to avoid paps. The lady in the airport, if I had to guess, he didn't see her because he was doing his "bigfoot hiding under a hat" routine. He may have quirks/traits some of us find odd (lack of better word), but there has not been a rumor I know of about him being a jerk to the average person.


----------



## Santress

Another pic of our favorite Uber driver hard at work.

From Derek Blasbergs *Oscar Week Photo Diary*:

I hitched a ride from the CAA party with Alexander Skarsgard. It always amuses me that famous people drive, too. (Stars, theyre just like us!).

-Derek Blasberg, *VanityFair.com* (March 1, 2016)

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2016/03/derek-blasberg-oscar-week-photo-diary#4


----------



## Henares

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hannaheart

He always looks great in a tux.  Thanks!


----------



## Zola24

^ He sure does  Some fab hq's published by alexanderskarsgardonline on 5 March  To see full size open img in new tab, or click on link below















> alexanderskarsgardonline:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard at the Vanity Fair Oscars party on 2/28/16 (x http://imageupper.com/g/?S030001005E14572027491191636)













> skarsjoy:
> 
> Margot Robbie and Alexander Skarsgård are in PEOPLE magazine this week (March 14, 2016). The photo is from the Vanity Fair Oscars party February 28, 2016.



The mind boggles!


----------



## Zola24

And some fab edits from the Berlinale last month 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> The many faces of Alexander Skarsgård
























> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .in praise of the new striped shirt, and the dude wearing it.
> oh crisp blue stripey button down
> i like you quite a lot,
> but even tho youre styling,
> its whats inside that makes ya hot.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard #stripe shirt...it's the new blue sweater.



:giggles:

Askars, that is a lovely shirt, it suits you n'all, (and I know you bought 10), but pls don't wear it to sxsw, otherwise 2016 will forever be known as 'the year of the striped shirt'


----------



## Henares

Ohhhhhhhh!!!! Zola, please, my poor heart...
Thank you very much!


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola.

Fan pic of Alex from today (March 7, 2016, New York):

Just grabbing an orange mocha frappuccino with Meekus. #zoolander #true blood #tarzan #Alexander Skarsgard.

Reed also said Alex was super nice.

-*bureedoh* instagram


----------



## spankiefrankie

Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola.
> 
> Fan pic of Alex from today (March 7, 2016, New York):
> 
> Just grabbing an orange mocha frappuccino with Meekus. #zoolander #true blood #tarzan #Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> Reed also said Alex was super nice.
> 
> -*bureedoh* instagram



I just showed this to him, Reed is my friend.


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Ohhhhhhhh!!!! Zola, please, my poor heart...
> Thank you very much!



Hola Henares! Tku2 - your poor heart is certainly being tested on here! 




Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola.smile1:
> 
> Fan pic of Alex from today (March 7, 2016, New York):
> 
> &#8220;Just grabbing an orange mocha frappuccino with Meekus. #zoolander #true blood #tarzan #Alexander Skarsgard.&#8221;
> 
> Reed also said Alex was &#8220;super nice.&#8221;
> 
> -*bureedoh* instagram



Tku for the fan photo Santress, they are always my fave 




spankiefrankie said:


> I just showed this to him, Reed is my friend.



Tku for dropping by spankiefrankie, it's very sweet of you, and please thank your friend, Reed, for sharing his lovely photo  So good to hear that Alex was 'super nice', (as usual )

-----------

Guess I'm having a cbla kinda day, but she does make super edits, and I lv her humour too 








> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;.I&#8217;ve never been so attracted to a ping pong playing mime in my life.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard #take care swedish mime...one of your alter-egos might run you over #does your brother look this good in is stripey top Vr? ;-P.



Rats to the img limit thing!


----------



## Zola24

> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> I was going to say blueberry-bran are my favorite, but Id like to change my answer.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard #nice muffin top dude.











> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .damn hes pretty. Sometimes theres just nothing more to say.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard #can render even a lascivious beaver speechless sometimes.











> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> shhh, just come.
> 
> #that shouldn't be a problem... #Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ He sure does  Some fab hq's published by alexanderskarsgardonline on 5 March  To see full size open img in new tab, or click on link below
> 
> View attachment 3294959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The mind boggles!*



I think the last time People had Alex it was because they were going with the Margot/Alex 'hookup' at Sundance. And People is a joke now. On the other hand, they still have a lot of readers, so more notice for the movie. And now I want an In-n-Out burger.



Zola24 said:


> And some fab edits from the Berlinale last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Askars, that is a lovely shirt, it suits you n'all, (and I know you bought 10), but pls don't wear it to sxsw, otherwise 2016 will forever be known as 'the year of the striped shirt*'



I would not be surprised if the striped shirt makes an appearance this weekend at SXSW. When he loves a shirt, he loves a shirt 

Rolling Stone has WOE as one of their 25 films to watch at SXSW

         From the deviant mind that brought you _The Guard _comes  another jet-black screwball comedy about a pair of cops (Alexander  Skarsgård and Michael Peña) who are just as crooked as the perps they  bring to "justice." Set along the arid border between New and old  Mexico, John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s warped crime flick follows our acidic  heroes as they shakedown a local strip-club owner &#8212; only to end up in a  bind when their attempted extortion reveals a crime too grim for them to  ignore. Co-starring Paul Reiser and _Creed _actress Tessa Thompson, this has cult potential written all over it. _DE_

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...t-sxsw-2016-20160303/war-on-everyone-20160301




spankiefrankie said:


> I just showed this to him, Reed is my friend.



Cool! And my friend would love your avi.


Some Tarzan stuff: 

WB's presentation at CinemaCon will be on April 12, I don't know if Alex will be there, but it's always a possibility:

*US Briefs: Warner Bros lines up CinemaCon presentation*

*Warner Bros will unveil a sizzle-reel* of 2016  releases at the Las Vegas convention on April 12 at the Colosseum in  Caesars Palace. The Big Picture, as the studio is calling its CinemaCon  appointment, will feature footage and talent.
If the studio&#8217;s  slate is anything to go by, the presentation could be a hot ticket. The  pipeline includes Shane Black&#8217;s mystery thriller _The Nice Guys_ starring Ryan Gosling and Russell Crowe, as well as _The Conjuring 2_, _Suicide Squad_, drama _The_ _Accountant_, animation _Storks_, comedy _Bastard_, and _The Legend Of Tarzan_ and _Harry Potter_ prequel _Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them_, both of which are directed by David Yates.

http://www.screendaily.com/news/us-...con-presentation/5101122.article?referrer=RSS


And they've got a new composer:

*Hans Zimmer* and *Rupert Gregson-Williams* have taken over scoring duties on the upcoming action adventure *The Legend of Tarzan*. The film is directed by David Yates (_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_, _Fantastic __Beasts and Where to Find Them_)  and stars Alexander Skarsgård in the title role, as well as Samuel L.  Jackson, Margot Robbie, Djimon Hounsou, John Hurt, Jim Broadbent and  Christoph Waltz. Adam Cozad (_Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit_) and Craig Brewer (_Footloose, Hustle & Flow_) have written the screenplay based on the Tarzan stories created by Edward Burroughs. Jerry Weintraub (_Ocean&#8217;s_ trilogy, _The Karate Kid_) produced the project, alongside David Barron (_Harry Potter_ series, _Cinderella_), Alan Riche (_Southpaw_, _The Family Man_) and Tony Ludwig (_Starsky & Hutch_). As previously reported, Mario Grigorov was originally scoring the film. _The Legend of Tarzan_ is set to be released on July 1, 2016 by Warner Bros. Pictures. Visit the official movie website for updates.

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/0...ams-scoring-david-yates-the-legend-of-tarzan/


----------



## Zola24

^ Tks *Buckeye*  I know what you mean about People, it's a shame they didn't mention Tarzan, but at least there were no romance rumours, (this time), and the casual reader, and cinema goer, will get used to seeing them together looking so good, and when the Tlot pr starts kicking in, they may be more interested in seeing the movie 

Tku for the other Tarzan news too. It would be great if Alex attends the Cinemacon, (blue striped shirt optional, lol), and I really hope WB release a new trailer and/or stills, (greedy I know!) Perhaps Alex, (and Alexa), will fancy a few days in Vegas too


----------



## djuna1

Thank you Buckeye for the news!  I really hope Alex will attend the presentation but with a new shirt please!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tks *Buckeye*  I know what you mean about People, it's a shame *they didn't mention Tarzan*, but at least there were no romance rumours, (this time), and the casual reader, and cinema goer, will get used to seeing them together looking so good, and when the Tlot pr starts kicking in, they may be more interested in seeing the movie
> 
> Tku for the other Tarzan news too. It would be great if Alex attends the Cinemacon, (blue striped shirt optional, lol), and I really hope WB release a new trailer and/or stills, (greedy I know!) Perhaps Alex, (and Alexa), will fancy a few days in Vegas too



They did mention that they were Legend of Tarzan costars, without giving any details, so it was a least a mention.

As for his attending CinemaCon, it's on a Tuesday, so unless he's working, if they want him there it's not that hard to fly into Vegas for a few hours and then fly back. And Coachella starts that weekend, so we'll probably see him (and perhaps her) that weekend or the next.
I still hope that WB will have something at WonderCon, which is two weeks earlier. 
It's time to start rolling out the promotion for LOT.


----------



## AlexAdmirer

Alex in a tux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VampFan

djuna1 said:


> Thank you Buckeye for the news!  I really hope Alex will attend the presentation but with a new shirt please!




I can guarantee that Alex will not be in NY this upcoming weekend because I will be there. I am in NYC 4 or 5 times a year and every time I m visiting he's always somewhere else. Hopefully we'll get some pics, striped shirt or not. Always looking forward to pictures.


----------



## djuna1

VampFan said:


> I can guarantee that Alex will not be in NY this upcoming weekend because I will be there. I am in NYC 4 or 5 times a year and every time I m visiting he's always somewhere else. Hopefully we'll get some pics, striped shirt or not. Always looking forward to pictures.



That might be true. War on Everyone will be screening at the SXSW Film Festival this weekend. The film is scheduled for the 12th at 10pm. It is unknown who from the cast will attend but I hope Alex will be there because its the US premiere. 
Nevertheless enjoy your trip and have a great time in NY!


----------



## Henares

Have a great time in New York, Vamp! Who knows, maybe...while you go for a walk, a striped and blue shirt....


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *They did mention that they were Legend of Tarzan costars, without giving any details, so it was a least a mention.*
> 
> As for his attending CinemaCon, it's on a Tuesday, so unless he's working, if they want him there it's *not that hard to fly into Vegas for a few hours* and then fly back. And *Coachella* starts that weekend, so we'll probably see him (and perhaps her) that weekend or the next.
> I still hope that WB will have something at *WonderCon*, which is two weeks earlier.
> It's time to start rolling out the promotion for LOT.



Tks Buckeye, I did not know about People mentioning Tarzan. Oh now you've really got my hopes up for CinemaCon seeing as Alex hops 'planes like I hop buses, I was completely forgetting about WonderCon, smh! Never forget Coachella though, I'm still in shock over last year 




VampFan said:


> I can guarantee that Alex will not be in NY this upcoming weekend because I will be there. I am in NYC 4 or 5 times a year and every time I m visiting he's always somewhere else. Hopefully we'll get some pics, striped shirt or not. Always looking forward to pictures.



Have fun in NYC Vamp 

-----------------

I'm a bit late with this, but the sentiment still stands  (Fab edit too)






askarsvideoblog


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> From instagram today, a fan photo of Alex at the *Armory Show* in New York (March 4, 2016):
> 
> &#8220;So there are perks #alexander skarsgard #armory show.&#8221;
> 
> -*jess_chin* instagram



Whew...That's some bad lighting, and Alex looks tired. I'm reminded of the Two-Face girlfriend from Seinfeld.








Santress said:


> Another pic of our favorite Uber driver hard at work.
> 
> From Derek Blasberg&#8217;s *Oscar Week Photo Diary*:
> 
> &#8220;I hitched a ride from the CAA party with Alexander Skarsgard. It always amuses me that famous people drive, too. (Stars, they&#8217;re just like us!).&#8221;
> 
> -Derek Blasberg, *VanityFair.com* (March 1, 2016)
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2016/03/derek-blasberg-oscar-week-photo-diary#4



Yet again, the mystery of how Alex folds those legs into any car...



Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola.
> 
> Fan pic of Alex from today (March 7, 2016, New York):
> 
> &#8220;Just grabbing an orange mocha frappuccino with Meekus. #zoolander #true blood #tarzan #Alexander Skarsgard.&#8221;
> 
> Reed also said Alex was &#8220;super nice.&#8221;
> 
> -*bureedoh* instagram



I like this photo, they both look great, happy. I wish he'd style his hair a little differently though - as much I love the glorious five-head, it kinda looks like a five-and-a-half here.



VampFan said:


> I can guarantee that Alex will not be in NY this upcoming weekend because I will be there. I am in NYC 4 or 5 times a year and every time I m visiting he's always somewhere else. Hopefully we'll get some pics, striped shirt or not. Always looking forward to pictures.



Good luck Vamp,  hopefully you spot the Viking.

Lots of upcoming possible sightings. I'd say he'd have to be a positive for SXSW, a definite for Wondercon, and a possible for both CinemaCon and Coachella, depending on his shooting schedule.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whew...That's some bad lighting, and Alex looks tired. I'm reminded of the Two-Face girlfriend from Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, the mystery of how Alex folds those legs into any car...
> 
> 
> 
> I like this photo, they both look great, happy. I wish he'd style his hair a little differently though - as much I love the glorious five-head, it kinda looks like a five-and-a-half here.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Vamp,  hopefully you spot the Viking.
> 
> Lots of upcoming possible sightings. I'd say he'd have to be a positive for SXSW, a definite for Wondercon, and a possible for both CinemaCon and Coachella, depending on his shooting schedule.




Thanks Free for my morning chuckle with the Seinfeld reference fingers crossed he makes it to Coachella this year


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This was published four hours ago - indicates a gala screening and premiere for the three films. I'd be surprised if Alex doesn't show up for this, especially as the film is a headliner I've just included the part about WoE

*SXSW FILMMAKERS IN FOCUS: DEMOLITION, MIDNIGHT SPECIAL, WAR ON EVERYONE*








> It&#8217;s all happening!
> 
> In this edition of SXSW Filmmakers In Focus, meet three directors from our Headliners screening section, which features red carpet and gala film events with major and rising names in cinema.
> 
> Read on for quick interviews with the filmmakers and then see what&#8217;s happening at SXSW Film today.



*DIRECTOR JOHN MICHAEL MCDONAGH ON WAR ON EVERYONE*








> *Tell us a little about your film.*
> War on Everyone is about two corrupt cops in New Mexico who set out to blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their path. Things take a sinister turn, however, when they try to intimidate someone who is more dangerous than they are. Or is he?
> 
> *Why did you start making films?*
> Nothing inspired me to start making films. I wanted to be a novelist. I failed at that, and so now I&#8217;m stuck in a job I hate, but fortunately for me, it pays well.
> 
> *Tell us a random fact (or two!) that would help our attendees get a better idea of who you are.*
> I was the youngest member of the Symbionese Liberation Army, until the day I was declared persona non grata by Donald DeFreeze for eating all the custard pudding.



*Source:* http://www.sxsw.com/film/news/2016/filmmakers-focus-demolition-midnight-special-war-on-everyone


----------



## mary12345

Alexa posted a quick snapchat about packing today so maybe they will make their red carpet debut


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is on the Villoid Facebook: So I think Alexa will also be there.



> Sweet baby Jayne (Mansfield). Check your inbox to read about all things Texas in honour of this year's SXSW festival. You can find us at the Refinery29 event space: The School of Self-Expression.



Here's the link for anyone interested http://schedule.sxsw.com/2016/events/event_OE04939 and http://r29schoolofselfexpression.com/


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is on the Villoid Facebook: So I think Alexa will also be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link for anyone interested http://schedule.sxsw.com/2016/events/event_OE04939 and http://r29schoolofselfexpression.com/


 
Yes my thoughts too!! we'll wait for the photo op's to confirm


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'd be very surprised if they do a red carpet together here. However, appearances at other events/parties highly likely. I wouldn't be surprised if she is able to go to the premiere, even if she doesn't sit with him and anyone else from the movie who's there.

The initial WonderCon schedule has been released, and WB films has a panel, but no details of what they'll show or who'll be there.

http://www.comic-con.org/wca/2016/saturday


----------



## djuna1

They didn't fly together to Austin, he is still in New York. 

https://twitter.com/thisisjusttosay/status/708444603104501761


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Even though the premiere isn't until 10:30 pm tonight I'd have thought he'd have flown out yesterday afternoon. There are still evening flights to Austin though.
And we might be seeing a new LOT trailer soon:

Legend Of Tarzan, The (trailer #2)                                                                                                       03/11/20162:18Warner Bros. Entertainment

http://www.albertafilmratings.ca/recentclasstrailers.aspx


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even though the premiere isn't until 10:30 pm tonight I'd have thought he'd have flown out yesterday afternoon. There are still evening flights to Austin though.
> And we might be seeing a new LOT trailer soon:
> 
> Legend Of Tarzan, The (trailer #2)                                                                                                       03/11/20162:18Warner Bros. Entertainment
> 
> http://www.albertafilmratings.ca/recentclasstrailers.aspx



Interested to see a new clip, good pickup BC.  

Not knowing his schedule, from the outside I can't see a reason why he wouldn't make it to Austin, especially comparing it to the lengths he went to for DOATG.


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Buckeye for the news and yes its possible that he flew in the evening. 
I saw somewhere that KB is also in Austin but I am not sure what she is doing there. That's a bit awkward but sorry this is off the topic.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interested to see a new clip, good pickup BC.
> 
> Not knowing his schedule, from the outside I can't see a reason why he wouldn't make it to Austin, especially comparing it to the lengths he went to for DOATG.




It's 3 1/2 months until Tarzan is released so it's time for the marketing to start gearing up. I wonder when we'll get a tv spot here in the States. It's a big collegiate sports weekend, lots of eyeballs watching tv. Not as single big an audience as the Super Bowl, but not as expensive either.
It'll be nice to see new footage of LOT.

As for WOE, I can't imagine him not being at SXSW, considering he doesn't appear to be working on BLL at the moment, and he's already been to Berlin at the world premiere.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex at the *Charlotte Douglas International Airport* fresh off instagram (March 12, 2016):

Ignore how gross I look, but I just met Alexander Skarsgard #true blood #alexander skarsgard.

-*noamccabe* instagram


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Santress! It could be a layover and he is flying to Austin, finally!!!


----------



## Santress

yup, he's there.

From ASN:

Alex in Austin, Texas today with fans and at the U.S. premiere of *War on Everyone* at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* - 03/12/16.

Sources: 

1. Vampire Weekend.

-*martholomew* instagram

2. Um. Alexander Skarsgard looked into my soul and I'm pretty sure he's my husband now..."

-*chelllseasays* instagram

3. *kontagiousgift* instagram

4. *sarahrosedub* instagram

5. Shenanigans." -*JamieFriggin* instagram


----------



## Santress

From tonight's *WOE* U.S. premiere at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 12, 2016).

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Source: Zimbio



Tku so much for all the photos from sxsw, Alex is so beautiful  and he's always at his best when he's relaxed and goofy. They all look very happy and at ease with each other, the atmosphere on set must have been so good


----------



## Santress

^yw, Suz! Agree, he looks really good - most rested and relaxed he's seemed in a while.

From ASN:

More photos of Alex, Michael Peña & John Michael McDonagh at the premiere and Q&A for *War on Everyone* during the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (03/12/16, Texas). 

Source:  *Zimbio.com*


----------



## Santress

Sources:

1. #AlexanderSkarsgard said his Dad told him: If there's anything else you ever want to do other than be an actor, do that. So he became an actor. He appeared at #WarOnEverything #SXSW premiere #SXSWfilm.

-*digitalla* instagram

2.  #waroneveryone most hilarious I've seen yet #SXSW #sxswfilm.

-*Ronaaayyy* twitter

https://twitter.com/Ronaaayyy/status/708904882237886464

3. My new boyfriend.

-*brendiux16* instagram

4. Alexander Skarsgard at the War On Everyone premiere!! #sxsw.

-*wunderbrit* instagram

5. Omg omg omg! He was looking right at me. We had a moment. #sxsw #sxsw2016 #stud.

-*dinadlc3* instagram


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress for all the fantastic pics! 
Good to see Alex so relaxed. A great weekend for Alexfans.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More fan pics from SXSW 2016 (March 12, 2016):

"Today's Highlight: Michael Peña, Alexander Skarsgård and director John Michael McDonagh at the SXSW premiere of War on Everyone (2016). #sxsw #film #festival #filmfest #movies #Austin #Texas #spring #2016 #slapstick #panel #actors."

-*miguelelucho* instagram


"War On Everyone q&a, great movie if you get a chance to see it this week!! Hilarious and dark!! #sxsw film festival stars Eric from #true blood."

-*jgalis* instagram

"#waroneverything."

-*tdieple1* instagram

"War on Everyone #SXSW."

-*ryanbkoo* instagram

"Still on cloud nine #SXSW2016 #waroneveryone #alexanderskarsgard."

-*DreaDAgostino* twitter

https://twitter.com/DreaDAgostino/status/708931911855448064

"Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena at the premiere of War on Everyone #sxsw #sxsw2016."

-*taramaysphoto* instagram

"These two. Lol. @WarOnEveryone #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpena #shufflesxsw #SXSW2016 #sxswfilm #redcarpet ."

-*chinlinpan* twitter

https://twitter.com/chinlinpan/status/708882586727108608

"Pretty cool to chat to John Michael McDonagh & Alexander Skarsgård at #sxsw today. War on Everyone was excellent."

-*larry_heath* twitter

https://twitter.com/larry_heath/status/708944419576123392


----------



## Santress

"Alexander Skarsgård & Michael Peña at the premiere of @WarOnEveryone #shufflesxsw #sxsw @shuffleonline #sxswfilm."

-*things_catloves* twitter

https://twitter.com/things_catloves/status/708888536414457856


----------



## Santress

HQ/Beautiful:

Source:   *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More...

Source:   *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:   *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:   *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr



Tku for even more great fan photos. I lv the positive comments on WoE, and Alex's smile in digitalla's ig  Tku2 for the hqs - always sooo good close up  I really hope Ax2 are able to take some time out and enjoy the music and themselves too


----------



## Santress

^yw! 

More/HQs from *WOE's* U.S. premiere/Q&A at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 12, 2016, Austin, Texas).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

**

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

***

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No blue striped shirt! 
He looks good, all nice and scruffy, though a bit tired. 

I'd love for WOE to get a US distribution deal.

*SXSW*

March 13, 2016 12:20 pm*War on Everyone Review: Film&#8217;s Darkest Director Finds Something to Laugh About *



John Michael McDonagh trades Ireland for New Mexico but still keeps the sunshine out of his comedy. 
by 

Joanna Robinson


Irish writer/director *John Michael McDonagh* blew the film world away with his 2011 directorial debut _The Guard_ and made an equally-impressive and bleak follow-up with 2014&#8217;s _Calvary_. But in _War on Everyone_,  which premiered at the SXSW Film Festival Saturday night, McDonagh  leaves behind both misty Ireland and his two-time leading man *Brendan Gleeson* in favor of sunny New Mexico and a nattily-dressed buddy cop duo played by *Michael Peña* and *Alexander Skarsgård*.  The film is a fast-paced caper in grand 1970s style with non-stop sharp  comedy that keeps the tone light even as the subject matter goes  pitch-black. 
*Skarsgård&#8212;who is having a brilliant post-True Blood hunk  career as an indie film star&#8212;plays Terry Monroe an alcoholic, Glen  Campbell-loving insomniac with a damaged past and, possibly, a death  wish. Hunching his lean 6&#8217;4&#8221; frame into a knuckle-dragging gorilla  posture, Skarsgård as Terry is rarely sober, always spoiling for a  fight, and delivers joke after joke in a melodious deadpan.* Peña&#8217;s Bob  Bolaño is the more educated of the detectives and, as he handily proved  in _Ant-Man_, there is _no_ line in existence that Peña can&#8217;t put a hilarious, fast-paced spin on. 
  Any doubts about whether the character &#8220;Bolaño&#8221; is a reference to the  famous Chilean novelist evaporate as Terry, Bob, and their love  interests (*Tessa Thompson* and *Stephanie Sigman*  respectively) trade jokes about everything from French feminist Simone  de Beauvoir to mid-century painter Andrew Wyeth. This might be  McDonagh&#8217;s most mainstream movie yet, but he isn&#8217;t afraid of his  characters&#8217; intelligence....


http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/03/war-on-everyone-review


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.

From ASN:

Alex and Michael Peña promoting *War on Everyone* at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 13, 2016, Texas).

Sources:

1.  *Marc Malkin* twitter 

I just talked to #AlexanderSkarsgard about his #Tarzan body. And fade to black.

Chatting with #alexanderskarsgard and #michaelpena #waroneveryone #sxsw.

https://twitter.com/marcmalkin/status/709085335565643777

https://twitter.com/marcmalkin/status/709096720945258499

2.  *Misshope* twitter 

Alexander Skarsgård &#128525; & Michael Pena #waroneveryone @spiketv #playbook360.

https://twitter.com/misshope/status/709100269531955203


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex and Michael Peña photographed for *The Wrap* during the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 13, 2016, Austin, Texas).

Originals via:

1. Yeah my day was really tough, hanging out with these guys was just the worst. jk omg #alexander skarsgård #michael peña #SXSW #SXSW2016 #thewrap #work #austin #texas #behindthescenes.

-*andrewcurryla* instagram

2. We had some fun doing photos with Michael Peña & Alexander Skarsgård at #TheWrapSXSW studio today! Talented photog @robbysphotos #sxsw2016 #thewrap @summitaustin.

-*TheWrap* instagam

3. Check out these babes on our #Snapchat ( thewrapnews ) at #TheWrapSXSW Studio now! &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525; #SXSW2016 #SXSW.

-*TheWrap* twitter

https://twitter.com/TheWrap/status/709138279233245184


----------



## mary12345

He looks good seems to be having a good time in texas doesn't look like alexa went she did a snapchat from paris?


----------



## Santress

Yep, he seems to be having a blast.

Fan pic from today in Austin, Texas (March 13, 2016):

Look who we found in an alley by the dumpstersAlexander Skarsgård!! #true blood #sxsw2016 #SXadventures #lovemycity.

-*veerow* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I go away for the weekend and return to Alex looking like a million bucks and his red-carpet goofball persona on full throttle. He looks good. Love the chemistry with Michael Pena.

No Alexa? I thought Villoid were putting on a stand or were part of an event? Hmmm

Anyhow, Alex looks great. Better than he has for a while.


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from today in Austin, Texas (March 13, 2016):

This tall blonde caught my eye, then I realized who it was. I was totally geeking! #alexander skarsgard #true blood #i wanted him to bite my neck #shwong.

-*erica_epi* instagam


----------



## jooa




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Yep, he seems to be having a blast.
> 
> Fan pic from today in Austin, Texas (March 13, 2016):
> 
> Look who we found in an alley by the dumpstersAlexander Skarsgård!! #true blood #sxsw2016 #SXadventures #lovemycity.
> 
> -*veerow* instagram



When I take my garbage out to my alley's dumpsters I don't see anything resembling Alex! I obviously am living in the wrong neighborhood!



jooa said:


>




I'm trying to imagine him crying at an Italian restaurant because he was able to eat 'real' food.



*                     Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard Have the Last Laugh in War on Everyone                *

                                       Monday, March 14th, 2016 at 12:55pm PST                     - by Kristy Puchko 


*Skarsgård:* But I remember we all met up in Albuquerque [where the film was shot], and we (gesturing to Pena) had never met before.
*Peña:* I didnt know that you didnt meet him (gestures to McDonagh) before too!
*Skarsgård:* Yeah, but we got together and had, like, a  five-hour scheduled rehearsal. And we sit, go through the script and  after John is kind of watching Mike and myself. Were kind of talking,  doing our thing, and after about an hour, Johns is like, You guys  hungry? Want to go to lunch, grab a couple of pints? So that was it,  kind of. Because we (pointing to Pena) found a rapport early on. We have  the same sense of humor and understood each other.
*Michaels done comedy before, and this plays **kind  of halfway between End of Watch and Ant-Man, like this weird  between zone of dark humor that works really well. But, Alexander,  youre not known for comedy in the U.S. Was that something you were  looking to do more of?*
* Skarsgård:* Yeah, I did a couple of comedies in  Sweden before I moved over to the States. I was not a comedic actor, but  was in a couple of comedies and really loved it. And then for some  reason I ended up working on more dramatic roles here in the States. And  I did a couple of days on Zoolander and I did a couple of days on  Eastbound and Down, and I just had _so much_ fun doing that. So  I was definitely looking for something. And this was the tone I love,  where its dark and has some depth and character but is also very funny.  And I again after doing Tarzan for eight months, I was _so_ ready to do something where a character does more kind of _aaahh_! (Throws his arms up and makes a sort of manic scream face). You know, is kind of more out there, crazier.

http://spinoff.comicbookresources.c...sgard-have-the-last-laugh-in-war-on-everyone/


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Another fan pic from today in Austin, Texas (March 13, 2016):
> 
> This tall blonde caught my eye, then I realized who it was. I was totally geeking! #alexander skarsgard #true blood #i wanted him to bite my neck #shwong.
> 
> -*erica_epi* instagam



Tku for all the ig's and hq's  Alex looks soooo good, and very relaxed and happy  That p/shoot is going to be awesome! 




jooa said:


> YOUTUBE]z-XbFXpgFP0/YOUTUBE]



Tku for the vid, I loved it 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *When I take my garbage out to my alley's dumpsters I don't see anything resembling Alex! I obviously am living in the wrong neighborhood!*
> 
> *I'm trying to imagine him crying at an Italian restaurant because he was able to eat 'real' food.*
> 
> Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard Have the Last Laugh in War on Everyone
> 
> Monday, March 14th, 2016 at 12:55pm PST                     - by Kristy Puchko
> 
> http://spinoff.comicbookresources.c...sgard-have-the-last-laugh-in-war-on-everyone/



Same  I only ever encounter tramps, (the poor people), around our dumpsters, and as to the Tarzan training regime, 'pasta, pizza, and tiramisu' I'd have been crying too :giggles:

Tku for the VF review, and the spinoff article too - so good to read, and I think Alex has made another friend for life


----------



## Zola24

> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> Talks Strict Diet for Tarzan Body &#10085; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-XbFXpgFP0


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Skarsgård&#8212;who is having a brilliant post-True Blood hunk  career as an indie film star *&#8212;plays Terry Monroe an alcoholic, Glen  Campbell-loving insomniac with a damaged past and, possibly, a death  wish.
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/03/war-on-everyone-review



This is my favourite line from the VF review though I like all of it. It's nice to see his indie roles acknowledged here - he's done a lot of his best work in these films, with quite a large range of characters - and if the VF review encourages people to seek those films out, then all the better.


----------



## Zola24

> henricavyll:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård, John Michael McDonagh & Michael Peña at the  War on Everyone Premiere at  2016 SXSW Film Conference and Festival  [March 12, 2016] https://www.instagram.com/p/BC4aFF-QMdl/


----------



## jooa




----------



## VampFan

Thanks, *djuna, Henares, Zola, Free and Mary* for the good wishes. I had a great time in NY. Didn't have to go a-viking since all the best sightings were here with all the great pics, gifs and videos posted here thanks to *Santress, Zola and jooa*. I agree with all who said he looks like he's having a great time. 

Some more positive reviews:

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/SXSW...k-Hysterical-An-Absolute-Must-See-118257.html

The movie is jammed with amazing performances &#8211; featuring a strong supporting cast including the aforementioned Paul Reiser, Theo James, Tessa Thompson, Michael Barrett, Caleb Landry Jones, and Stephanie Sigman &#8211; but War On Everything is unquestionably the Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard show. While Pena is an incredibly talented dramatic actor, he tends to really bring his best stuff to comedy and it shows here, as every sly remark from his lips is worthy of howling laughter. And while Skarsgard is far better known for his work in drama, he demonstrates impeccable timing with McDonagh&#8217;s script, and also happens to put on a seriously hardcore and weird turn as the significantly more ****ed up member of the partner duo. 

and another:

http://movies.blog.austin360.com/2016/03/14/sxsw-film-review-war-on-everyone/

The film is outrageous and jaw-droppingly offensive, with Skarsgard and Pena absolutely milking every scene. It&#8217;s one of those rare movies where I not only laughed out loud multiple times but in one scene, I had to stop myself from doing a spit-take and covering half the row in front of me with soda when I made an ill-timed decision to take a drink.


----------



## djuna1

@VampFan Nice to hear you had a wonderful stay in NY. I&#8217;m very glad about the reviews. 

Thank you so much, everyone, for your posts! Alex looks very handsome!!  

Alexa is in Paris doing another campaign for Longchamp. I guess if she had attended the premiere it would have been too stressful.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Zola, Jooa & Vamp for the updates & the pretty.

Some pics from the photo shoot for The Wrap have been released.

From ASN:

Alex, Michael Peña & John Michael McDonagh photographed for *The Wrap* by *Robby Klein* at Summit Austin Night Club (March 13, 2016, South by Southwest Film Festival).

Source: Originals:  *TheWrap.com* 

http://www.thewrap.com/burt-reynold...up-thewraps-sxsw-2016-portrait-studio-photos/


----------



## Kendalia

Looks like Pena and Alex had a lot of fun together and really got along.  Looking forward to seeing the movie someday.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for all the ig's and hq's  Alex looks soooo good, and very relaxed and happy  That p/shoot is going to be awesome!
> 
> 
> Tku for the vid, I loved it
> 
> 
> 
> *Same  I only ever encounter tramps, (the poor people), around our dumpsters, and as to the Tarzan training regime, 'pasta, pizza, and tiramisu' I'd have been crying too *
> 
> Tku for the VF review, and the spinoff article too - so good to read, and I think Alex has made another friend for life



No tramps, but the occasionally dumpster divers and dog walkers. And the neighborhood cats.

His workout and diet, great results, but it would also make me cry as well.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is my favourite line from the VF review though I like all of it. *It's nice to see his indie roles acknowledged here *- he's done a lot of his best work in these films, with quite a large range of characters - and if the VF review encourages people to seek those films out, then all the better.



I'm glad to see that he's getting consistently good reviews for WOE (as is Pena). Perhaps critics (and hopefully studios/producers/directors/casting agents) are finally he realizing he's not just another pretty face.



jooa said:


>




I really hope we get lots of behind the scenes footage on the dvds, his descriptions bring up funny visual images.



VampFan said:


> Thanks, *djuna, Henares, Zola, Free and Mary* for the good wishes. I had a great time in NY. Didn't have to go a-viking since all the best sightings were here with all the great pics, gifs and videos posted here thanks to *Santress, Zola and jooa*. I agree with all who said he looks like he's having a great time.
> 
> Some more positive reviews:
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/SXSW...k-Hysterical-An-Absolute-Must-See-118257.html
> 
> The movie is jammed with amazing performances  featuring a strong supporting cast including the aforementioned Paul Reiser, Theo James, Tessa Thompson, Michael Barrett, Caleb Landry Jones, and Stephanie Sigman  but War On Everything is unquestionably the Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard show. While Pena is an incredibly talented dramatic actor, he tends to really bring his best stuff to comedy and it shows here, as every sly remark from his lips is worthy of howling laughter. And while Skarsgard is far better known for his work in drama, he demonstrates impeccable timing with McDonaghs script, and also happens to put on a seriously hardcore and weird turn as the significantly more ****ed up member of the partner duo.
> 
> and another:
> 
> http://movies.blog.austin360.com/2016/03/14/sxsw-film-review-war-on-everyone/
> 
> The film is outrageous and jaw-droppingly offensive, with Skarsgard and Pena absolutely milking every scene. Its one of those rare movies where I not only laughed out loud multiple times but in one scene, I had to stop myself from doing a spit-take and covering half the row in front of me with soda when I made an ill-timed decision to take a drink.



More good reviews. So, why doesn't this have a US distributor?



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Zola, Jooa & Vamp for the updates & the pretty.
> 
> Some pics from the photo shoot for The Wrap have been released.
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> Alex, Michael Peña & John Michael McDonagh photographed for *The Wrap* by *Robby Klein* at Summit Austin Night Club (March 13, 2016, South by Southwest Film Festival).
> 
> Source: Originals:  *TheWrap.com*
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/burt-reynold...up-thewraps-sxsw-2016-portrait-studio-photos/




Goofballs!


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up on South by Southwest...

From The Library:

More photos of Alex at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 12-13, 2016, Austin, Texas).  

From Saturday, March 12, 2016:

Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena at the premiere of War on Everyone #sxsw #sxsw2016 #michael pena #alexander skarsgard.

-*taramaysphoto* instagram

Ladies, prepare to swoon. Here's Alexander Skarsgård at SXSW tonight for the North American premiere of WAR ON EVERYONE.

-*TheCelebrityCafecom* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/TheCelebri...42491121994/10154087485471995/?type=3&theater

#Alexander Skarsgard & #Michael Pena at #SXSW2016 for #War On Everyone @ Austin, Texas.

-*celcafe* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/celcafe/status/708984908732108804

Just me & Alexander skarsgard hangin' after his movie. Whatev's. #sxsw2016 #stud #sxsw.

-*dinadlc3* twitter & instagram

These two. Lol. @WarOnEveryone #alexander skarsgard #michael pena #shufflesxsw #SXSW2016 #sxswfilm #redcarpet.

-*chinlinpan* twitter 

https://twitter.com/chinlinpan/status/708882586727108608

Oh hey Eric Northman aka Alexander Skarsgard #SXSW #SXSW2016 #AlexanderSkarsgard #austin #trueblood #fangs. 

-*irachanee* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/iRachanee/status/709029970459267072

#AlexanderSkarsgard and @realmichaelpena talk #waroneverything at @sxsw.

-*FaceofFox43* twitter 

https://twitter.com/FaceofFox43/status/709042906334519296

Today's Highlight: Michael Peña, Alexander Skarsgård and director John Michael McDonagh at the SXSW premiere of War on Everyone (2016). #sxsw #film #festival #filmfest #movies #Austin #Texas #spring #2016 #slapstick #panel #actors.

-*miguelelucho* instagram


----------



## Santress

Last night's #WarOnEveryone premiere at #SXSW2016 was a blast! @WarOnEveryone.

-*MPRM* twitter 

https://twitter.com/MPRM/status/709074497278582784

#alexander skarsgard #sxsw #trueblood #sxsw film festival.

-*p4n05* instagram

Blurry Alexander Skarsgard at "War on Everyone." When he walked in, I let out an "Oh." Like, my body couldn't *not* react. #sxsw.

-*sarahkcarlson* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/sarahkcarlson/status/709079986217598981

"Pretty cool to chat to John Michael McDonagh & Alexander Skarsgård at #sxsw today. War on Everyone was excellent."

-*larry_heath* twitter

https://twitter.com/larry_heath/status/708944419576123392

"Grooming on Michael Pena | Alexander Skarsgard | John Michael McDonagh promoting 'War on Everyone' 2016 SXSW Music + Interactive Festival @xclusiveartists using @maccosmetics @love_kevin_murphy #sxsw #waroneverything #AlexanderSkarsgard #MichaelPena #johnmichaelmcdonagh."

-*theaistenes* instagram

From Sunday, March 13, 2016:

Spotted: Eric the vampire from #TrueBlood (kept wondering why people were asking him for pictures) having a beer next to us on Rainey Street! Alexander Skarsgård.

-*Miareneelove* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....657313267614.2071115.83300041&type=3&theater


----------



## Henares

:worthy::worthy:
Alex looks gorgeous, awesome, handsome, guapísimo, hipermegaextrabuenorro (I apologize for these spanish words, but I cannot help it)
Thank you very much for the videos, photos, etc. You are wonderful
Vamp, I´m glad for your nice days in NY.
I hope we can see more videos!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Last night's #WarOnEveryone premiere at #SXSW2016 was a blast! @WarOnEveryone.
> 
> 
> Blurry Alexander Skarsgard at "War on Everyone." *When he walked in, I let out an "Oh." Like, my body couldn't *not* react.* #sxsw.
> 
> -*sarahkcarlson* twitter & instagram
> 
> 
> From Sunday, March 13, 2016:
> 
> Spotted: Eric the vampire from #TrueBlood (kept wondering why people were asking him for pictures) h*aving a beer next to us on Rainey Street!* Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> -*Miareneelove* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....657313267614.2071115.83300041&type=3&theater




Isn't that the normal reaction? 

How does he even fit on normal human-sized chairs/stools? Is that Siggi next to him?


----------



## Santress

^I think so. Definitely looks like Siggi.

*HQ/Untagged version of this photo by *Robby Klein*:

Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård from our @sxsw portrait studio! One of my favorite frames so far this week, these dudes were so fun!

-*RobbysPhotos* instagram


----------



## Santress

Shared on twitter this morning (March 16, 2016).  Looks like it's from Sunday (March 13, 2016):

&#8220;Alexander Skarsgard with a puppy and @realmichaelpena with a coffee is how every morning should start #WarOnEveryone.&#8221;

-*WhatToWatchAOL* twitter 

https://twitter.com/WhatToWatchAOL/status/710079348578062336


----------



## Zola24

VampFan said:


> Thanks, djuna, Henares, Zola, Free and Mary for the good wishes. I had a great time in NY. Didn't have to go a-viking since all the best sightings were here with all the great pics, gifs and videos posted here thanks to Santress, Zola and jooa. I agree with all who said he looks like he's having a great time.
> 
> Some more positive reviews:
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/SXSW...k-Hysterical-An-Absolute-Must-See-118257.html
> 
> The movie is jammed with amazing performances &#8211; featuring a strong supporting cast including the aforementioned Paul Reiser, Theo James, Tessa Thompson, Michael Barrett, Caleb Landry Jones, and Stephanie Sigman &#8211; but War On Everything is unquestionably the Michael Pena and Alexander Skarsgard show. While Pena is an incredibly talented dramatic actor, he tends to really bring his best stuff to comedy and it shows here, as every sly remark from his lips is worthy of howling laughter. And while Skarsgard is far better known for his work in drama, he demonstrates impeccable timing with McDonagh&#8217;s script, and also happens to put on a seriously hardcore and weird turn as the significantly more ****ed up member of the partner duo.
> 
> and another:
> 
> http://movies.blog.austin360.com/2016/03/14/sxsw-film-review-war-on-everyone/
> 
> The film is outrageous and jaw-droppingly offensive, with Skarsgard and Pena absolutely milking every scene. It&#8217;s one of those rare movies where I not only laughed out loud multiple times but in one scene, I had to stop myself from doing a spit-take and covering half the row in front of me with soda when I made an ill-timed decision to take a drink.



I'm glad you had fun in New York, and tku for the great and enthusiastic reviews. I am so looking forward to seeing WoE, I need a good lol right now 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> No tramps, but the occasionally dumpster divers and dog walkers. And the neighborhood cats.
> 
> His workout and diet, great results, but it would also make me cry as well.
> 
> I'm glad to see that he's getting consistently good reviews for WOE (as is Pena). Perhaps critics (and hopefully studios/producers/directors/casting agents) are finally he realizing he's not just another pretty face.
> 
> I really hope we get lots of behind the scenes footage on the dvds, his descriptions bring up funny visual images.
> 
> *More good reviews. So, why doesn't this have a US distributor?
> *
> Goofballs!



That's what I'm wondering too, surely someone must pick it up soon! :wondering




Santress said:


> Shared on twitter this morning (March 16, 2016).  Looks like it's from Sunday (March 13, 2016):
> 
> &#8220;Alexander Skarsgard with a puppy and @realmichaelpena with a coffee is how every morning should start #WarOnEveryone.&#8221;
> 
> -WhatToWatchAOL twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/WhatToWatchAOL/status/710079348578062336



Tku for all photos. Alex and a puppy  and I love The Wrap's p/shoot ;D

-------

Some more gifs and pretty from sxsw 










skarsgardfans














sikanapanele

-----

Frick! Askars is all kinds of porn


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll
















skarsgardaddict


----------



## Zola24

> skarsloverdownunder:
> 
> Alex shares an Easter story with Michael during the SXSW photo call  with the aid of his rabbit shadow puppet.













adrichi

-------

I loved Alex's tah dah moment :giggles: He really is a humble gorgeous man


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola! I love these gifs and pics! I love his eyes! 
Do you thiink WoE will release soon? I want to see it just now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you very much Zola! I love these gifs and pics! I love his eyes!
> Do you thiink WoE will release soon? I want to see it just now!!!!!!!!



You're even more impatient than me :giggles: I'm sure we'll find out soon about European release dates  And yes, Alex looked gorgeous at sxsw  Precioso!


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola.

From The Library:

A new promo poster for *The Legend of Tarzan* has been released!

From *Good Morning Americas* twitter today (March 16, 2016):

GMA EXCLUSIVE: The brand new poster for @LegendofTarzan! Tune in tomorrow for the trailer debut! #LegendOfTarzan.

-*GMA* twitter 

https://twitter.com/GMA/status/710234015220047872


----------



## forchanel

I just watched the trailer it's on IMDB!! The movie looks good but Alexander doesn't talk in the trailer!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> I'm glad you had fun in New York, and tku for the great and enthusiastic reviews. I am so looking forward to seeing WoE, I need a good lol right now
> 
> 
> *That's what I'm wondering too, surely someone must pick it up soon! *
> 
> Tku for all photos. Alex and a puppy  and I love The Wrap's p/shoot ;D
> 
> -------
> 
> Some more gifs and pretty from sxsw
> 
> Frick! Askars is all kinds of porn



I'm a bit surprised, yes it's 'un pc' but that hasn't stopped studios before. Heck, Columbia just released The Brothers Grimsby, which is apparently pretty un pc. Also pretty bad. WOE has for the most part had good reviews, so I'm trying to figure out what the issue is.



Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Zola.
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> A new promo poster for *The Legend of Tarzan* has been released!
> 
> From *Good Morning Americas* twitter today (March 16, 2016):
> 
> GMA EXCLUSIVE: The brand new poster for @LegendofTarzan! T*une in tomorrow for the trailer debut! #LegendOfTarzan.*
> 
> -*GMA* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/GMA/status/710234015220047872



Tomorrow? I don't want to wait until tomorrow! 

Still deciding on what I think of the new poster. I think the apes swinging are bit much, not that you shouldn't have apes, because you have to, but it looks weird. On the other hand, Alex's body does distract from the apes. 

ETA: forchanel, the only trailer I'm seeing on IMDB is the one released in December.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

forchanel said:


> I just watched the trailer it's on IMDB!! The movie looks good but Alexander doesn't talk in the trailer!



I think that may be trailer #1. A new trailer is due tomorrow.

Great poster. Bringing that Greystoke realness. I know he hated the diet but DAYUM! He looks good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, so has anyone seen this Instagram account  https://www.instagram.com/alexanderskarsgardimages/

One of the lovely gals I follow on Tumblr,  justwandering-neverlost is following this account which is how I found it.  

Anyhow...I have no idea where these photos are coming from but most look pretty rare, there's one recently posted of Alex swimming nekkid in Sweden (just bum, no bits).

But...anyhow...this has to be Alex or someone close to him posting these photo's, right? Because these look personal and reasonably...private?

Thoughts?

*Edit to add:* I'm not sure I should post any photos from here, if only because I have absolutely no idea if these photos are supposed to be seen. <That said, all the photo's are tagged. Tagged to be seen. Something about this doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> .



That site is a disgrace, it's stealing those photos from somewhere!!?? Is it possible for you to edit your post to 'nvm' and I'll do the same?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> That site is a disgrace, it's stealing those photos from somewhere!!?? Is it possible for you to edit your post to 'nvm' and I'll do the same?



Wait, what?  No Zola I won't edit my post. It's a gossip site and those photo's are out there and it's worthy of a discussion. 

Especially as to where those photo's came from and who is posting them.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wait, what?  No Zola I won't edit my post. It's a gossip site and those photo's are out there and it's worthy of a discussion.
> 
> Especially as to where those photo's came from and who is posting them.



Obviously I disagree, but yes, if people want to discuss them go ahead.

No hard feelings, yeah?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Zola24 said:


> Obviously I disagree, but yes, if people want to discuss them go ahead.
> 
> No hard feelings, yeah?



No, none. But it sounds like people have known about it and aren't discussing. Why? 

Something is murky in the water here. Those photo's aren't obscene in any way. Its just more Who? And Why these photos are being posted?


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, none. But it sounds like people have known about it and aren't discussing. Why?
> 
> Something is murky in the water here. Those photo's aren't obscene in any way. Its just more Who? And Why these photos are being posted?



Tku. I'm not sure who or why, I just don't like the sudden appearance of this site with so many never seen before photos. It just stinks, that is all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I get that.  It does stink. And this reads to me like someone close to him or the crappiest attempt at downlow PR I've ever seen. 

The swimming photo is a step up though in terms of the type of picture.


----------



## Zola24

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I get that.  It does stink. And this reads to me like someone close to him or the crappiest attempt at downlow PR I've ever seen.
> 
> The swimming photo is a step up though in terms of the type of picture.



I'm really nervous about asi's ig a/c as I think they've hacked into one of Alex's friends ig or fb a/c's, or even worse, there was a tweet a few days ago about seeing Alex in an Apple store!


----------



## Kitkath70

It's pretty obvious that someone has either hacked his private photos or a friend's.  It could also be an ex.  I seriously doubt that his mom took the skinny dipping photo.  I've seen a few theories out there on tumblr on who it may be both past and present.  I think it's clever how they are mixing published with non published photos. I don't see this as PR, but someone wants attention.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> It's pretty obvious that someone has either hacked his private photos or a friend's.  It could also be an ex.  I seriously doubt that his mom took the skinny dipping photo.  I've seen a few theories out there on tumblr on who it may be both past and present.  I think it's clever how they are mixing published with non published photos. I* don't see this as PR, but someone wants attention*.



I agree with this, I'm leaning that way too.  And that last photo is different. The rest seem like BTS photos, even if they are personal ones. This skinny dipping one has a level of intimacy, even though we've seen more of his a$$ on True Blood. He was with people he trusted when that shot was taken.


----------



## jooa

^^ This probably is the same person who some time ago run a tumblr accunt where she/he posted a lot of private pics of Alex and his family but mostly of Alex. I remember that the person posted also "the famous" Stellan's children photo with Alex in Tarzan pose ...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ This probably is the same person who some times ago run a tumbler accunt where she/he posted a lot of private pics of Alex and his family. I remember that the person posted also the Skars children pphoto with Alex in Tarzan pose ...



That's an interesting typo in your post Jooa . Freudian slip?


----------



## jooa

^^  probably it was continuation of the dream of which I don't really remember but ... I only just woke up so ...


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think it's PR, and I don't think it's from his phone. These are more like pics someone else would keep. Whether they've been hacked or just sharing private pics, we may never know.


----------



## CherryKitty

Someone commented saying it was not taken in Sweden, but in Belize on vacation with Alexa. Not sure if there is truth in that as I don't follow AS much anymore, but I think it's sad when private celebrities who really aren't in it for the notoriety get their privacy invaded like this. I get that it's part of the job but it's a bummer. Anyway, that user on IG was quick to point fingers at Alexa. Who knows.


----------



## jooa

^^ That user is known from 'very bad' comments on Alexa's instagram in the past and her friends or even Alex's friends. Henry-Alex removed her comments to the last photo with Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ This probably is the same person who some time ago run a tumblr accunt where she/he posted a lot of private pics of Alex and his family but mostly of Alex. I remember that the person posted also "the famous" Stellan's children photo with Alex in Tarzan pose ...



That was my feeling when I first saw these a week ago, that it's the same person with a history of doing this over the years.
They started with photos that could be considered 'public', as they appeared to be set stills that were never published. I didn't think it would take long for them to go after the private ones.


----------



## mary12345

okay I'm lowbrow I liked the photo  but agree it was obviously taken by someone he knew and PR or not it does seem cheap to post it on IG for the world to see don't really think that posters comments that it's Alexa's revenge thing they are probably still together although they don't seem to spend much time together


----------



## Kitkath70

Just saw the new trailer on GMA.  Looks good but short.  They are still making it look like an origin story not 10 years after he's been civilized.  I think people who don't know the books are still going to confuse it with the Disney movie. Hopefully there are more trailers coming out soon.

ETA  Here's the link. Longer version than the GMA one.

https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTarzan/videos/981562968594753/


----------



## VampFan




----------



## RedTopsy

VampFan said:


>




Wow, great trailer, love it. 
Amazing scenery and action. It should be a great summer popcorn film. 

About the CGI, i think it is not finished yet, still two months to work on it.
(but overall it looks good)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good trailer. I would have like to hear him speak but in general a good second trailer.


----------



## scarlet555

Great trailer.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Just saw the new trailer on GMA.  Looks good but short.  *They are still making it look like an origin story* not 10 years after he's been civilized.  I think people who don't know the books are still going to confuse it with the Disney movie. Hopefully there are more trailers coming out soon.
> 
> ETA  Here's the link. Longer version than the GMA one.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTarzan/videos/981562968594753/




There's more origin story in the trailer than I was expecting. But perhaps that's the result of feedback from more screenings and reaction to the first trailer. 
At some point they are going to have to give away a little more of the plot in the trailers.
I did like it though, visually it looks good. I liked the shot where's he rubbing heads with the lioness.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> T*here's more origin story in the trailer than I was expecting*. But perhaps that's the result of feedback from more screenings and reaction to the first trailer.
> At some point they are going to have to give away a little more of the plot in the trailers.
> I did like it though, visually it looks good. I liked the shot where's he rubbing heads with the lioness.



I think they have to re-visit that. Tarzan has been re-done many times but for some younger audiences this is still going to be new. It's inevitable it has to play a large part IMO for there to be weight to the reason he has to return. Jane isn't the only motivation for his actions. His connection to his surroundings and his past needs to feel authentic, even if it is a CGI film.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good trailer. I would have like to hear him speak but in general a good second trailer.



Who needs to hear him speak? I'd watch 2 hours of him strutting around,  looking all soulful and grunting as he's swinging through the trees.    We better get used to it, because he won't be doing any talking in Mute.

 The scene with the lioness is my favorite.  He moves like a big cat.  I think he took that lion documentary he watched years ago to heart.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> *Who needs to hear him speak?* I'd watch 2 hours of him strutting around,  looking all soulful and grunting as he's swinging through the trees.    We better get used to it, because he won't be doing any talking in Mute.
> 
> The scene with the lioness is my favorite.  He moves like a big cat.  I think he took that lion documentary he watched years ago to heart.



 True enough. He's very easy on the eye.

These two trailers aren't do anything though to alleviate my concerns about Alex and the accent he'll be using for the film. So, the least they can do in the next one is show him actually talking. You know, something more than  _"Me, Tarzan_" 

I do love that part with the lion as well. And the last shot in the previous trailer of Tarzan will his ally ape, in the rain, all heaving and primeval . Ok, I'll stop. But yes, I'd like some words from Lord Greystoke.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think they have to re-visit that. Tarzan has been re-done many times but for some younger audiences this is still going to be new. It's inevitable it has to play a large part IMO for there to be weight to the reason he has to return. Jane isn't the only motivation for his actions. His connection to his surroundings and his past needs to feel authentic, even if it is a CGI film.




Oh, I knew that they were going to have some origin flashbacks, they have to. I just wasn't expecting so much in the trailer.



Kitkath70 said:


> Who needs to hear him speak? I'd watch 2 hours of him strutting around,  looking all soulful and grunting as he's swinging through the trees.    We better get used to it, because he won't be doing any talking in Mute.
> 
> The scene with the lioness is my favorite.  He moves like a big cat.  I think he took that lion documentary he watched years ago to heart.



I can't tell if I really liked the lioness scene because I really like cats, and in fact do the head to head rubbing with my mini panther black cat. Or because I hope that instead of Alex rubbing his head against some green screened inanimate object they had a mocap actor who got to rub heads with Alex. 

Michael D is 'disappointed':

When the first trailer for *The Legend of Tarzan* came out, I braced my loins, because I expected to see* Alexander Skarsgard* pounding his chest and yodeling out the Tarzan yell while only wearing a tiny dick skirt. But the makers behind the newest _Tarzan_  movie gave *******s and pussies a case of the frowns when they decided  he shouldn&#8217;t wear a loincloth. Tarzan wears capris. I guess in this one,  Tarzan makes a stop at a Talbot&#8217;s outlet to pick up some casual capris  before going back to the jungle. Another _Tarzan_ trailer was  released today, and once again, ASkars is wearing shorty pants that  should only be worn by a stay-at-home mom making her way to Safeway to  stock up on Lean Cuisines. 

If Hollywood makes a _Tarzan_ movie starring ASkars and he&#8217;s not almost naked in it, did they really make a _Tarzan_ movie at all? Not only that, but they also majorly screwed up by not playing the *Martika* classic &#8220;_If You&#8217;re Tarzan, I&#8217;m Jane_&#8221; in the trailer. Oh-e-oh-e-oh!

**** this movie. I call for a boycott! How dare they mess with our  genitals&#8217; emotions like this? (Who am I fooling? I&#8217;ll still be at the  first showing at 12:01 on opening morning and yes, I&#8217;ll be the one  drunkenly screaming &#8220;_TAKE IT OFF!&#8221;_ at the screen.)

http://dlisted.com/2016/03/17/open-post-hosted-by-swedish-tarzan-nipples/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I keep forgetting that Alexander Skarsgard has a big summer movie coming out. Do you think that bodes well, that I keep forgetting about Tarzan? Warner Bros kept pouring money into Tarzan, hoping that they could somehow re-launch this franchise and have it be some huge tentpole film. And I&#8217;m not sure it&#8217;s going to happen for Warner Bros, but I do hope that we see more of Skarsgard in the coming months. He&#8217;s currently in Austin for SXSW to promote War on Everyone, and he chatted with E! News about how he got his insane Tarzan body. It involved chicken cutlets and tears.



> *On swinging from tree to tree*: &#8220;It didn&#8217;t look very good. I&#8217;m not very good at that stuff.&#8221; He admits a trapeze artist with 20 years of experience did most of the &#8220;crazy stuff&#8221; in the film. &#8220;I took off and did a little bit of it and then I sat in my chair with my coffee. He did the amazing stuff and then I came back and did the landing.&#8221;
> 
> *His Tarzan body*: &#8220;I obviously had a very, very good trainer. I basically had him and a nutritionist. I&#8217;ve never done anything like this before, this extreme. I was just really nervous. It was a big challenge and I didn&#8217;t know how my body would respond to the training and diet.&#8221; His routine for several months before and while shooting included &#8220;a lot of chicken cutlets and crunches,&#8221; Skarsgård said with a laugh.
> 
> *His trainer gave him one cheat day*: &#8220;He was like, &#8216;Alex, let&#8217;s go for lunch,&#8217; and we went to this Italian restaurant in Notting Hill and sat down and he was like, &#8216;Order what you want. I started crying. He was like, &#8216;Have pasta,&#8217; and I had it and then he was like, &#8216;Are you still hungry?&#8217; I was like, &#8216;Yeah!&#8217; He was like, &#8216;Have a pizza then, have some tiramisu.&#8217; It was the best meal of my life.&#8221;



I can totally imagine crying with joy if someone told me I could have pasta after months of chicken and crunches. I also think it&#8217;s interesting that Alex is being pretty open about his lack of stunt work in the film. While no one really thought Alex would be doing ALL of his own stunts, I have to think that he probably did look pretty awkward swinging from fake ropes. Usually, movie stars try to pretend that they&#8217;re doing as much stunt work as possible, but Alex isn&#8217;t playing that game.

Here&#8217;s a pic of Alex at SXSW:






Source: *Celebitchy*


----------



## jooa




----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


>




Thanks, jooa. This is the kind of interview that I love. Non-traditional and fun.

I've seen this sentiment more than once in reviews about WOE from SXSW. All I can say is, yes, please:

"US distribution has yet to be set, but judging by the raucous reception of the SXSW crowd, it has real potential."

http://www.filmjournal.com/sxsw-dis...ial-tower-morris-from-america-war-on-everyone


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kit, Vamp, Free & Jooa.

Fan photo of Alex in front of *Vera Meat *in New York today (March 18, 2016):

&#8220;Regular day at #Vera Meat #Alexander Skarsgard &#10084;&#65039;#True Blood &#55357;&#56457;&#10024;#True Inspiration &#9732;Maybe visit our store soon huh&#55357;&#56838;&#10024;  &#8220;

-*verameat* twitter 

https://twitter.com/verameat/status/710952687907545089


----------



## a_sussan

Thank everyone for pic, gifs and videos. &#9786;

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Everyone* for all the Tarzan news, the vid, and the WoE i'views, I lv them  Tku *Santress* too for the nyc ig, jeez, Alex looks so good ;D and 'Hej' *Sussan*, hope everything's ok with you 

Some more Tarzan pretty ;D [You'll have to excuse me but I'm too tired to faff around with that 8 img limit thing, so I'm posting them pretty much as they arrive ]


























entertainingtheidea / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

entertainingtheidea / continued.


















beaufortplace


----------



## Zola24

sikanapanele























beautfortplace / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace / continued.


















henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict / continued










henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

adrichi


----------



## Zola24

imhereforsookie














henricavyll


----------



## Zola24

> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .wanting to rub up on Skarsgard crosses species barriers.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard, #knows how to make a lady purr, #The Legend of Tarzan.


----------



## Zola24

> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> .dear Taylor Swift, my squad can take your squad. Love, Tarzan.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard, #The Legend of Tarzan.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much!!! I like very much the video and info and pics. 
Zola, preciosos your gifs!!!!!
Santress, thank for your fan pics! I love them!!!


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Zola, for all the gifs. 

A couple more reviews for WOE:

Now, Peña and Skarsgård are here to give us their very best anti-heroes. Peña, as always, is a pleasure to watch. The cadence of his quick-fire delivery demands attention and his warm, mischievous smile is immediately ingratiating. And Skarsgård plays a wonderful straight man to Pena&#8217;s fast-talking, philosophical funny man. The tall, imposing Swede presents an oafish figure with slouched shoulders. It always appears as though he&#8217;s protecting himself and, as the film soon reveals, for good reason.

The two play off each other well, and this is the real highlight of the film.

http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/03/sxsw-film-review-war-on-everyone/

Peña and Skarsgard make a better comedy team than I think anyone would have suspected when the Hollywood gods randomly drew their names from a hat and said, &#8220;OK, you be in a movie together.&#8221; Peña&#8217;s almost manic cheerfulness makes Bob impossibly likable, and is balanced by Skarsgard&#8217;s more subdued but equally lovable Terry. They&#8217;re clearly having fun, and it&#8217;s contagious.

Read more at Film School Rejects: http://filmschoolrejects.com/reviews/war-on-everyone.php#ixzz43OPvhgbX


----------



## VampFan

I don't think these have been posted.



Peña and Skarsgård are a comedic dream team, as their chemistry effortlessly weaves together absurd ideas and crass conflicts. Skarsgård&#8217;s inner pain feeds off of Bob&#8217;s boisterous attitude, one being the muscle, and the other acting as hype man. I&#8217;ll admit, I thought Peña would severely overshadow Skarsgård, but Terry&#8217;s constant intoxication makes for a deeply complex character whose biggest moments involve throwing one knockout punch (that thugs continually underestimate). Peña rattles off a billion and one jokes, all of which stick, as ghetto rap blaring themes of authority play over heated chases, to downplay any seriousness around two signature McDonagh characters.

But, Peña was born to spout dickish comments followed by a coy, childish smile, while Skarsgård embraces his inner Mel Gibson, drunkenly beating his way through life&#8217;s toughest problems. These two were made for War On Everyone, as confirmed by a gut-busting highlight reel of biting hilarity.

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/war-on-everyone-review-sxsw-2016/


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, VampFan!!!!!


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you very much!!! I like very much the video and info and pics.
> Zola, preciosos your gifs!!!!!
> Santress, thank for your fan pics! I love them!!!



Tku2 Henares, we certainly have had a fab few days with all the great Askars' images and news 





VampFan said:


> Thanks, Zola, for all the gifs. 'smooch:
> 
> A couple more reviews for WOE:
> 
> Now, Peña and Skarsgård are here to give us their very best anti-heroes. Peña, as always, is a pleasure to watch. The cadence of his quick-fire delivery demands attention and his warm, mischievous smile is immediately ingratiating. And Skarsgård plays a wonderful straight man to Pena&#8217;s fast-talking, philosophical funny man. The tall, imposing Swede presents an oafish figure with slouched shoulders. It always appears as though he&#8217;s protecting himself and, as the film soon reveals, for good reason.
> 
> The two play off each other well, and this is the real highlight of the film.
> 
> http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/03/sxsw-film-review-war-on-everyone/
> 
> Peña and Skarsgard make a better comedy team than I think anyone would have suspected when the Hollywood gods randomly drew their names from a hat and said, &#8220;OK, you be in a movie together.&#8221; Peña&#8217;s almost manic cheerfulness makes Bob impossibly likable, and is balanced by Skarsgard&#8217;s more subdued but equally lovable Terry. They&#8217;re clearly having fun, and it&#8217;s contagious.
> 
> Read more at Film School Rejects: http://filmschoolrejects.com/reviews/war-on-everyone.php#ixzz43OPvhgbX



Tku for the reviews, they're so good to read, especially with the continuing praise for Alex and Michael's onscreen chemistry, which if it's anything like that seen in the WoE pr, will be superb  





VampFan said:


> I don't think these have been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Peña and Skarsgård are a comedic dream team, as their chemistry effortlessly weaves together absurd ideas and crass conflicts. Skarsgård&#8217;s inner pain feeds off of Bob&#8217;s boisterous attitude, one being the muscle, and the other acting as hype man. I&#8217;ll admit, I thought Peña would severely overshadow Skarsgård, but Terry&#8217;s constant intoxication makes for a deeply complex character whose biggest moments involve throwing one knockout punch (that thugs continually underestimate). Peña rattles off a billion and one jokes, all of which stick, as ghetto rap blaring themes of authority play over heated chases, to downplay any seriousness around two signature McDonagh characters.
> 
> But, Peña was born to spout dickish comments followed by a coy, childish smile, while Skarsgård embraces his inner Mel Gibson, drunkenly beating his way through life&#8217;s toughest problems. These two were made for War On Everyone, as confirmed by a gut-busting highlight reel of biting hilarity.
> 
> http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/war-on-everyone-review-sxsw-2016/




Another great review  and I lv the red carpet i'view vids, Alex is always so considered and charming, absolutely gorgeous 

------------------

And 'cos I'm only a bear of little brain, lol, some more lovely Skarzan stuff 












> skarsjoy:
> 
> How I plan to spend my summer vacation: Watching Alexander Skarsgård as Tarzan in The Legend of Tarzan (out July 1st)
> 
> my collages/screen caps from WB&#8217;s Official Trailer 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLmKio67pVQ


----------



## Zola24

> entertainmentweekly:
> 
> We&#8217;re still watching the Legend of Tarzan trailer http://www.ew.com/article/2016/03/17/legend-of-tarzan-trailer-alexander-skarsgard
> Meaning we&#8217;re still watching Alexander Skarsgard&#8217;s abs.












> skarsjoy:
> 
> PeopleMag: This week&#8217;s #Saturbae goes to #AlexanderSkarsgard, who swung in and stole our &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56470; in the new #LegendOfTarzan trailer! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLmKio67pVQ
> 
> If you are on Instagram, please click &#9829;  for this photo https://www.instagram.com/p/BDJAZJRRF5_/ so People magazine can see how many Alex fans are out there!


----------



## Zola24

> henricavyll:
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan (2016) dir. David Yates  He is no normal man. He was thought to be an evil spirit, a ghost in the trees. No man ever started with less.


----------



## Zola24

Some more fab sxsw WoE pr gifs and s/caps  

Some are very similar, but as with the Tarzan stuff, I'm having enough trouble trying to make sure I don't double post  and keep within the 8 img limit each time, grr!



























> henricavyll:
> 
> *How was it swinging from a rope for the first time?*  It didnt look very good.Yeah Im not very good at that stuff. I did some it, but I also cant take credit for the crazy stuff in the movie. We had a trapeze artist that came in.


----------



## Zola24

> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård SXSW 2016


----------



## Zola24

> skarsgardaddict:
> 
> [x] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8OTxTNyJuQ


----------



## Zola24

adrichi


----------



## Zola24

> skarsjoy:
> 
> New video: http://www.eonline.com/videos/246899/alexander-skarsgard-michael-pena-guess-police-slang Alexander Skarsgård & Michael Peña Guess Police Slang
> 
> The &#8220;War on Everyone&#8221; stars play corrupt cops, so do they know law enforcement lingo? See the duo put their knowledge to the test in this fun game with E!&#8217;s Marc Malkin
> 
> my screen caps



Above originally posted 18 march '16

Frick! I lv Alex's smile, it could power galaxies  and I'm not even mentioning the tongue porn! ;D


----------



## Santress

Thanks Vamp & Zola for the updates & the pretty.

Here's Alex and Michael Peña's interview with AOLs *What to Watch* while promoting *War on Everyone * at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 13, 2016). 

http://features.aol.com/video/micha...cop-comedy-war-everyone?icid=aol|carousel|dl1

+ some twit pics/caps from the interview:

"Alexander Skarsgard and @realmichaelpena talk to us about their cop comedy #WarOnEveryone: http://features.aol.com/video/micha...cop-comedy-war-everyone?icid=aol|carousel|dl1 "

-*WhatToWatchAOL* twitter 

https://twitter.com/WhatToWatchAOL/status/712017273918267393

"Alexander Skarsgard & @realmichaelpena talk about their new buddy cop comedy #WarOnEveryone: http://aol.it/21E3tkN."

-*AOLBUILD* twitter

https://twitter.com/AOLBUILD/status/712024353530101761


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Zola and Santress for all the great pics, gifs and links.


----------



## Kitkath70

Once again, I'm not sure who is releasing these photos.  This one is Alex and Taylor from the Battleship set.  From alexanderskarsgardimages.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola, Santress, Kitkath. 
Zola, my heart is gone. It doesn't belong to me. 
Alex's no normal man!
Sorry, thank you all of you for your posts, etc.


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Thanks Vamp & Zola for the updates & the pretty. 'smile1:
> 
> Here's Alex and Michael Peña's interview with AOL&#8217;s *What to Watch* while promoting *War on Everyone * at the *South by Southwest Film Festival* (March 13, 2016).
> 
> http://features.aol.com/video/micha...cop-comedy-war-everyone?icid=aol|carousel|dl1
> 
> + some twit pics/caps from the interview:
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard and @realmichaelpena talk to us about their cop comedy #WarOnEveryone: http://features.aol.com/video/micha...cop-comedy-war-everyone?icid=aol|carousel|dl1 &#8230;"
> 
> -*WhatToWatchAOL* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/WhatToWatchAOL/status/712017273918267393
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard & @realmichaelpena talk about their new buddy cop comedy #WarOnEveryone: http://aol.it/21E3tkN."
> 
> -*AOLBUILD* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/AOLBUILD/status/712024353530101761



Tku for the tweet photos and the interview vid. I lv them  and I have to admire how well Alex has dealt with potentially quite difficult questions, ie police brutality, simply by being honest about what attracted him to the movie, in a similar way to how he replied to Tdoatg questions  




Kitkath70 said:


> Once again, I'm not sure who is releasing these photos.  This one is Alex and Taylor from the Battleship set.  From alexanderskarsgardimages.



Tks Kitkath but until it's clear where these photos are from I'm not going to discuss them in any way. I feel the same about images which are not from any official movie source. I hope that doesn't sound too snooty but it's just how I feel. 




RedTopsy said:


> Thank you Zola and Santress for all the great pics, gifs and links. 'smile1: 'p





Henares said:


> Thank you very much Zola, Santress, Kitkath.
> Zola, my heart is gone. It doesn't belong to me.
> Alex's no normal man!
> Sorry, thank you all of you for your posts, etc.



Tku   Henares, I know how you feel  lol


-------------------


















> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård &#10085; http://features.aol.com/video/micha...gard-dish-their-buddy-cop-comedy-war-everyone


----------



## Santress

Promo stills of Alex, Margot Robbie & Samuel L. Jackson  in *The Legend of Tarzan*.

Sources:  

*BestMovie.it *

http://www.bestmovie.it/wp-content/gallery/tarzan/TAR-21483r.jpg

via

https://twitter.com/BestMovieItalia/status/712250828116074497

*IMDb.com*

*Cinetvlandia.it*


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Promo stills of Alex, Margot Robbie & Samuel L. Jackson  in *The Legend of Tarzan*.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> *BestMovie.it *
> 
> http://www.bestmovie.it/wp-content/gallery/tarzan/TAR-21483r.jpg
> 
> via
> 
> https://twitter.com/BestMovieItalia/status/712250828116074497
> 
> *IMDb.com*
> 
> *Cinetvlandia.it*



Tku for the Tarzan promo stills  Now if only I could hear Skarzan's voice  Never happy am I? lol

----------























alexskarsgardnet / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

alexskarsgardnet / continued.




















> alexskarsgardnet:
> 
> Alex and Michael Peña were interviewed by AOL&#8217;s What to Watch while promoting War on Everyone at the South by Southwest Film Festival (March 13, 2016).
> 
> You can watch their interview (from 1:10 to  4:02) here! http://features.aol.com/video/micha...cop-comedy-war-everyone?icid=aol|carousel|dl1
> Video & photo sources:  Our caps + WhatToWatchAOL twitter (x) https://twitter.com/WhatToWatchAOL/status/712017273918267393 (x)https://twitter.com/WhatToWatchAOL/status/710079348578062336) & AOLBUILD twitter (x) https://twitter.com/AOLBUILD/status/712024353530101761)



I'm sorry the above looks so choppy, it's to do with how tumblr and Tpf resize photos. Link to Asn's original http://alexskarsgardnet.tumblr.com/post/141454969842


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the tweet photos and the interview vid. I lv them  and I have to admire how well Alex has dealt with potentially quite difficult questions, ie police brutality, simply by being honest about what attracted him to the movie, in a similar way to how he replied to Tdoatg questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tks Kitkath but until it's clear where these photos are from I'm not going to discuss them in any way. I feel the same about images which are not from any official movie source. I hope that doesn't sound too snooty but it's just how I feel. *



Discussing who and why might be doing this one thing, but that IG isn't sourcing their pics and I think not posting them, even as harmless as they may be, is probably a good idea.



Santress said:


> Promo stills of Alex, Margot Robbie & Samuel L. Jackson  in *The Legend of Tarzan*.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> *BestMovie.it *
> 
> http://www.bestmovie.it/wp-content/gallery/tarzan/TAR-21483r.jpg
> 
> via
> 
> https://twitter.com/BestMovieItalia/status/712250828116074497
> 
> *IMDb.com*
> 
> *Cinetvlandia.it*




Thanks for the new article and set pics. The costume and set design looks great so far, not surprising when you look at the previous work of those involved in it.

Also thanks to everyone who's been posting updates on Tarzan and WOE. 
I do wish that WOE would get a US distributor.


----------



## Santress

Either my eyes are going (even more) or the article has been updated with a bigger version.

HQ version of a new promotional still of Alex and Samuel L. Jackson in The Legend of Tarzan (open in a new tab to see it full size).

It is a scene that is a half an hour into the film, when Lord Greystoke went to talk to the Prime Minister to confirm his return to the Congo. Awaiting an elegant Skarsgård, white shirt and red vest and black in a long gray coat, black and shiny shoes & pants, he repeats his lines while someone adjusts his makeup and combs his long blond hair with the help of a bit 'of lacquer. A few meters away from him is Samuel L. Jackson, who plays George Washington Williams. He will convince the star to return to Africa. Once there, the villain of the moment (the Oscar winner Christoph Waltz) snatches Jane from them, thereby starting the action.

An article about Best Movie magazines visit to the September 2014 set of The Legend of Tarzan will be featured in their July 2016 issue.

Source:  *BestMovie.it *

http://www.bestmovie.it/news/esclus...ard-e-samuel-jackson-in-sala-a-luglio/454741/


----------



## VampFan

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the Tarzan promo stills  Now if only I could hear Skarzan's voice  Never happy am I? lol
> 
> ----------



I also am waiting for a trailer with him speaking. Sigh..



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Discussing who and why might be doing this one thing, but that IG isn't sourcing their pics and I think not posting them, even as harmless as they may be, is probably a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the new article and set pics. The costume and set design looks great so far, not surprising when you look at the previous work of those involved in it.
> 
> Also thanks to everyone who's been posting updates on Tarzan and WOE.
> *I do wish that WOE would get a US distributor*.



Me, too. I keep hoping that one of these days we'll get some news on that..



Santress said:


> Either my eyes are going (even more) or the article has been updated with a bigger version.
> 
> HQ version of a new promotional still of Alex and Samuel L. Jackson in The Legend of Tarzan (open in a new tab to see it full size).
> 
> It is a scene that is a half an hour into the film, when Lord Greystoke went to talk to the Prime Minister to confirm his return to the Congo. Awaiting an elegant Skarsgård, white shirt and red vest and black in a long gray coat, black and shiny shoes & pants, he repeats his lines while someone adjusts his makeup and combs his long blond hair with the help of a bit 'of lacquer. A few meters away from him is Samuel L. Jackson, who plays George Washington Williams. He will convince the star to return to Africa. Once there, the villain of the moment (the Oscar winner Christoph Waltz) snatches Jane from them, thereby starting the action.
> 
> An article about Best Movie magazines visit to the September 2014 set of The Legend of Tarzan will be featured in their July 2016 issue.
> 
> Source:  *BestMovie.it *
> 
> http://www.bestmovie.it/news/esclus...ard-e-samuel-jackson-in-sala-a-luglio/454741/



Thanks, Santress. 

Just want to say that my heart goes out to the people in Brussels. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Zola24

Tku *Santress* for the Lord Greystoke hq, and yes, *Vamp* praying for Brussels


-----------------

I don't think this i'view has been posted before









> skarsjoy:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard Talks War on Everyone via Fanbolt
> *
> After his work as the sexy Eric Northman in HBOs True Blood, Alexander Skarsgard made the decision to star in the comedy War on Everyone to break his image as everyones favorite blond vampire.
> 
> To me, I was working on a television show for seven years, Skarsgard told Complex. We had five months off every year. Because I wasnt known before the television show, that was the only character that people knew. It was like, Oh, hes Eric Northman. So people have a tendency to typecast you.
> 
> I want to prove and show people I can do something else. Its just like you said: why would I spend seven months shooting True Blood and then, during my hiatus, play the same character?
> 
> Michael Pena, who costars in War on Everyone with Skarsgard, weighed in on why he doesnt choose to do comedy projects all the time. He mixes work projects up like he would with his diet, explaining after eating pizza for so long  doing films he loves  he fancies a taco, meaning hell pick a different role.
> 
> He and Skarsgard had never met before filming the new project, but they bonded immediately, and their onscreen chemistry is off the scale.
> 
> We didnt want to make it trivial, Pena said of their union. (my character) Bob is so important to Terry (Skarsgard). Hes like the most important person in the world. Terry feels stupid. Im lost without him. Thats how it feels. Its funny and broad in many ways, but its also a beautiful love story between these two.
> 
> When asked to sell the feature, Pena admitted viewers will probably be offended.
> 
> Photo Credit: Orlok / Shutterstock.com [x] http://www.fanbolt.com/77433/77433/












> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> that is a 19th century GQ mother****er right there son.
> 
> #Alexander Skarsgard, #that ascot and cutaway is on point son...on...frickin...point., #The Legend of Tarzan.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

An LA film industry insider who is also an ERB fan managed to  attend an official *Legend of Tarzan*  test screening and has shared some private thoughts about the movie.  S/he knows I will post about my conversation, minus spoilers.  The  source is a very reliable person who got interested in ERB after John  Carter.  I&#8217;m sure the following is completely accurate as to the cut  that as being shown fairly recently.  Small things may still change, but  this is what the viewer saw.
 Overall &#8212;  the screening was very well-received by the  audience. &#8220;People seemed to really like it.&#8221;  The source did not see the  scores given by the viewers when they filled out their questionnaires,  but the vibe was very favorable and he heard no one speaking anything  other than positive comments about it.  As an industry person, the  viewer was encouraged &#8212; and as an ERB fan, it was a very satisfying  experience watching the movie.  No doubt closer to the original than any  modern attempt to adapt the book.


http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2016/...a-successful-legend-of-tarzan-test-screening/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Not sure when this is from (one of its tags is summer) but stealth shot shared early this morning (March 23, 2016). It's location tagged as the *B Bar and Grill*:

"That day I was brunchin' with Alex Skarsgard in NYC.

#wbw #tbt #nyc #alex skarsgård #trueblood #zoolander2 #meekus #generationkill #instagood #photooftheday #tagforlikes #happy #like4like #fun #summer #follow4follow #nofilter."

-*wisama80* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs of portraits taken of Alex at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* (February 21, 2016).

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## audiogirl

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> Not sure when this is from (one of its tags is summer) but stealth shot shared early this morning (March 23, 2016). It's location tagged as the *B Bar and Grill*:
> 
> "That day I was brunchin' with Alex Skarsgard in NYC.
> 
> #wbw #tbt #nyc #alex skarsgård #trueblood #zoolander2 #meekus #generationkill #instagood #photooftheday #tagforlikes #happy #like4like #fun #summer #follow4follow #nofilter."
> 
> -*wisama80* instagram



That looks like his hair cut from WoE. So it's probably last summer.


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex was out and about in LA  3/23.  Looks like Keith (his arm) was with him from the photos at the link.

http://alexanderskarsgardonline.tum...lexander-skarsgard-in-los-angeles-ca-on-32316

He needs a new shirt!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That is a new shirt! And the newer jeans. And he loves them very very much!

Clean shaven, is the hair shorter? Perhaps he's been back on the BLL set. And here's hoping he's a WonderCon this Saturday. They've updated the WB panel info, but it's only two of the upcoming horror films that WB has. I'm going to presume they're not going to have have just two horror films for their hour of time, that would be a waste.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much!!!!
Yes, I agree: he needs new shirts and shoes, too. 
No material man. &#128519;


----------



## Henares

I think his hair is shorter. 
Where is WoE? There aren't news about the movie... &#128566;


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Audio, Buckeye & Kit.

Full set/HQ:

Alex Out and About in Los Angeles (March 23, 2016).

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LOT has a MPAA for the US:

*The Legend of Tarzan*
Action / Adventure WB 7/1/16 *PG-13* sequences of action and violence, some sensuality and brief rude dialogue
Sensuality and 'brief rude dialogue'? 

I think I posted Rebecca Pahle's review of WOE that she did for another site, this one she did for Pajiba. The comments are fairly positive.

Do you want to see a dark comedy that opens with corrupt cops  Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena running over a mime? Do I even need  to ask you that question? Pretty sure I had you at &#8220;Alexander Skarsgard  and Michael Pena.&#8221; 
_Fine_. In case you need more information, _War on Everyone_ is written and directed by John Michael McDonagh, whose previous films are _Calvary_ and _The Guard_. Both excellent. Both starring Brendan Gleeson. (If you haven&#8217;t seen _Calvary_, _SEE CALVARY_.  It features Domhnall Gleeson in a small role back when he was  kindasorta in the &#8220;Take Your Son to Work Day&#8221; phase of his career. He  plays a serial killer convict and is absolutely chilling.) John Michael  McDonagh is, incidentally, the brother of director/playwright Michael  McDonagh, the man responsible for _Seven Psychopaths_ and Pajiba favorite _In Bruges_. I bring that up because if you like the fat people scene in _Bruges _
you will probably like _War on Everyone_, too.  The humor is, in a word, &#8220;offensive,&#8221; with Terry (Skarsgard) and Bob (Pena) making jokes at _everyone&#8217;s_ expense. In a SXSW post-screening Q&A, McDonagh described _War on Everyone_  as a sort of revisionist, modern-day Western, and it&#8217;s a label that  makes sense. Terry and Bob are a send-up of the dick-swingin&#8217;,  machismo-obsessed cop stereotype, and _War on Everyone_ never shies away from the fact that they are both horrible people. 

The movie lives or dies on Skarsgard and Pena&#8217;s chemistry&#8212;the plot,  shaggy and meandering as it is (there&#8217;s some sort of a heist gone wrong  and a porn studio and also horses maybe?), basically serving as the  framework for them to run around Albuquerque behaving like *******s.  Luckily, they&#8217;re really good at it, and they have a natural rapport. 

http://tinyurl.com/zybxmvq
http://www.pajiba.com/film_reviews/...es-for-you-misanthropic-cynical-*******s-.php


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

HQs of Alex arriving at *LAX *today (March 24, 2016):


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

*

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

From *ASN*:

Spotted! A *Legend of Tarzan* poster at the *Regal Cinemas Short Pump 14 & IMAX* in Richmond, Virginia (March 24, 2016).

Source:  *MarvelMorris* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDW-lSvHUte/

The film will premiere in the *U.S.* on *July 1, 2016* and the *U.K.* on *July 8, 2016*! 

Here are the worldwide release dates shared so far at *IMDb.com*:

Azerbaijan	30 June 2016	
Belarus	30 June 2016	
Kazakhstan	30 June 2016	
Philippines	30 June 2016	
Russia	30 June 2016	
Ukraine	30 June 2016	
Bulgaria	1 July 2016	
Canada	1 July 2016	
India	1 July 2016	
Lithuania	1 July 2016	
Poland	1 July 2016	
Romania	1 July 2016	
USA	1 July 2016	
Belgium	6 July 2016	
Argentina	7 July 2016	
Chile	7 July 2016	
Colombia	7 July 2016	
Dominican Republic	7 July 2016	
Greece	7 July 2016	
Mexico	7 July 2016	
Netherlands	7 July 2016	
Portugal	7 July 2016	
Singapore	7 July 2016	
Thailand	7 July 2016	
Estonia	8 July 2016	
UK	8 July 2016	
Ireland	8 July 2016	
Norway	8 July 2016	
France	13 July 2016	
Sweden	13 July 2016	
Denmark	14 July 2016	
Italy	14 July 2016	
Cambodia	14 July 2016	
Brazil	21 July 2016	
Austria	22 July 2016	
Germany	28 July 2016	
Japan	30 July 2016

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_ql_dt_2


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pics. Though, as he's leaving LA I'm going to presume no appearance at WonderCon (whines).
It's nice to see the LOT poster.


----------



## Santress

Some Tarzan/Alex *Wonder Con* info. courtesy of Barb of *Skarsgard Fans* who is there this weekend:

"#Wondercon 2016 day one done and getting ready for day 2. There is a hardcover book that is coming out in the summer that will cover all the Tarzans on film. Alex will be in the book. I grabbed a photo of the draft. Still wish there had been a panel at Wonder Con for the film. Still having fun. Although jet lagged big time still."

http://skarsgardfans.tumblr.com/post/141723516999/wondercon-2016-day-one-done-and-getting-ready-for


----------



## Kitkath70

New Tarzan picture from LOT Facebook.


----------



## a_sussan

Want to wish you all a Happy Easter! 





*
 ..his father who art in Sweden, Stellan be his name*.
Youre the cutest! Skarsgård says, cradling it in his strong arms. Looking her square in the eye, he whispers, But I just had lamb stew last night.

Source: canadianbeaversloveaskars tumblr


*KitKath* I don't see it on the LOT Facebook. I think it's from that Instagram that has hacked his phone or something.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Want to wish you all a Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ..his father who art in Sweden, Stellan be his name*.
> Youre the cutest! Skarsgård says, cradling it in his strong arms. Looking her square in the eye, he whispers, But I just had lamb stew last night.
> 
> Source: canadianbeaversloveaskars tumblr
> 
> 
> *KitKath* I don't see it on the LOT Facebook. I think it's from that Instagram that has hacked his phone or something.




I love CBLA!


Kitkath70 said:


> New Tarzan picture from LOT Facebook.




That new pic isn't from the LOT FB page, it is from that IG account that doesn't source anything.
I don't think she's hacked phones, but perhaps the cloud. 
Either way, a person with 'issues'.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That new pic isn't from the LOT FB page, it is from that IG account that doesn't source anything.
> I don't think she's hacked phones, but perhaps the cloud.
> Either way, a person with 'issues'.



I copied that photo from the LOT Facebook page last night around midnight.  I wouldn't have 
tagged it as such if I hadn't have gotten it from there.  They may have deleted it.  IDK. Where else would a screen shot/ set photo come from except WB or LOT sources?  It's not like there are a ton of unofficial pictures being leaked.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I copied that photo from the LOT Facebook page last night around midnight.  I wouldn't have
> tagged it as such if I hadn't have gotten it from there.  They may have deleted it.  IDK. Where else would a screen shot/ set photo come from except WB or LOT sources?  It's not like there are a ton of unofficial pictures being leaked.



The only site that has that is that IG. I'll note that that pic seems to be pretty low quality, not like the HQ pics that have come out. The other still on the official LOTFB is HQ, as is the one from the USA today article.

It's been on that IG for a day now, and if WB had updated the official site with a new pic before that, or right around that time I'd have thought other IGS and Tumblrs would have picked up on it earlier in the day, but who knows.
Where did this IG get it? She tags stuff, but she doesn't say. This is a production still, but I don't think it was really released by WB, I think, like many other pics she's acquired she's not gotten it with permission.


----------



## Santress

Speaking of new *LOT* promo stills, a new HQ from *USA Today*:

*Summer movie preview: 13 more must-see films*

The Legend of Tarzan (July 1): 

After finding a place for himself in Victorian London, the lord of the jungle (Alexander Skarsgård) returns to his African childhood home when it's threatened by a Belgian antagonist (Christoph Waltz).

Source:  Jonathan Olley/*USAToday.com *

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2016/03/27/summer-movie-preview-must-see-films/82070852/


----------



## audiogirl

I truly don't think that any of the pics in that IG came from his phone. They look like shots someone else would keep of him, especially that promo still.

A newspaper would have an extensive photo archive. That promo still looks like the discarded choice for the USA Today article. There's quite a large pool of people who would have legitimate access to USA's photo archive (or one like it). Of course, on top of anyone who has hacked in.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Speaking of new *LOT* promo stills, a new HQ from *USA Today*:
> 
> *Summer movie preview: 13 more must-see films*
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan (July 1):
> 
> After finding a place for himself in Victorian London, the lord of the jungle (Alexander Skarsgård) returns to his African childhood home when it's threatened by a Belgian antagonist (Christoph Waltz).
> 
> Source:  Jonathan Olley/*USAToday.com *
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2016/03/27/summer-movie-preview-must-see-films/82070852/



I likely the artfully applied grime! 

He looks huge in this pic.



audiogirl said:


> I truly don't think that any of the pics in that IG came from his phone. They look like shots someone else would keep of him, especially that promo still.
> 
> A newspaper would have an extensive photo archive. That promo still looks like the discarded choice for the USA Today article. There's quite a large pool of people who would have legitimate access to USA's photo archive (or one like it). Of course, on top of anyone who has hacked in.



I think even the private pics may not be hacked phones, but hacked online/cloud storage. The previously non-published set photos, whether production stills or cell phone camera pics also look like outtakes that were stored someplace else.

But at least now we have a new, and official, pic. And wait for new clips, interviews, photo shoots, etc. July seems a very long way away.


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex from the *Ghent International Film Festival* (October 21, 2015, Belgium):


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Want to wish you all a Happy Easter!
> 
> 41.media.tumblr.com/8480e40d51453db731c1ced6a96cbfde/tumblr_o4jkxtx15H1qdljtto2_r2_500.png
> ..his father who art in Sweden, Stellan be his name.
> &#8220;You&#8217;re the cutest!&#8221; Skarsgård says, cradling it in his strong arms. Looking her square in the eye, he whispers, &#8220;But I just had lamb stew last night.&#8221;
> 
> Source: canadianbeaversloveaskars tumblr
> 
> KitKath I don't see it on the LOT Facebook. I think it's from that Instagram that has hacked his phone or something.



Tks, cbla is so funny :giggles: I hope you, and everyone, had a very happy Easter 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I likely the artfully applied grime!* 'p
> 
> *He looks huge in this pic.*
> 
> I think even the private pics may not be hacked phones, but hacked online/cloud storage. The previously non-published set photos, whether production stills or cell phone camera pics also look like outtakes that were stored someplace else.
> 
> *But at least now we have a new, and official, pic. And wait for new clips, interviews, photo shoots, etc. July seems a very long way away.*



Haha, yes grime, (and scars), are always artfully applied  and Skarzan does look awesome and immense  Don't worry it'll be April in a few days, at least we have a wonderful new still to drool over for a while 




Santress said:


> //imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/924/dUx0WL.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr



Tku so much for all the hqs you have been posting  

I lv the Ghent p/shoot, Alex has some gorgeous expressions, and poses  although I do find that awful creased t slightly distracting, even if it does make me feel better about wearing non-ironed clothing under sweaters  I can't help thinking how awesome that p/shoot could have looked. If only the photographer had asked Alex to take his t off!


----------



## Henares

Thank you for all the pics, info...You are really fantastic!!!!!!
I love his body hair (I don´t know if this expression is right) 
And his eyelashes
I read  _Dead to the world_ the last week. In my opinion, TB is better. Maybe, the translation isn´t good, but I don´t find in the novel the metaphorical sense of the TV show. 
I apologize , I know this is old, but I recently read about TB and how the novels are wonderful and  TB  isn´t. I think that writers of HBO make a great jobs.  I hope _Big Little Lies_ was better than the novel is.
I cannot find news about WoE


----------



## Julia_W

Hi, Everyone!  This is my first post, but like most people, I have been a lurker for quite some time.  I appreciate all of the hard work you all do keeping us updated on what is happening with Alex.  

Henares, your last post made me decide to finally pop in out of the shadows.  You always make me smile.  You seem to be such a dedicated fan!  Oh, and I like what I call the Happy Trail, too.

Thanks again to All!


----------



## djuna1

Welcome Julia!  

Thanks Santress for the pics! Some poses are too funny!


----------



## Henares

Welcome, Julia_W!!!!!! 
Thank you for your kindness
If Alex knows...:shame:


----------



## Zola24

Julia_W said:


> Hi, Everyone!  This is my first post, but like most people, I have been a lurker for quite some time.  I appreciate all of the hard work you all do keeping us updated on what is happening with Alex.
> 
> Henares, your last post made me decide to finally pop in out of the shadows.  You always make me smile.  You seem to be such a dedicated fan! 'smile1:  Oh, and I like what I call the Happy Trail, too. 'p
> 
> Thanks again to All!



Hiya Julia  Welcome!




Henares said:


> Thank you for all the pics, info...You are really fantastic!!!!!!'woohoo:
> I love his body hair (I don´t know if this expression is right) 'faint'faint'faint:
> And his eyelashes 'panic:
> I read  _Dead to the world_ the last week. In my opinion, TB is better. Maybe, the translation isn´t good, but I don´t find in the novel the metaphorical sense of the TV show.
> I apologize , I know this is old, but I recently read about TB and how the novels are wonderful and  TB  isn´t. I think that writers of HBO make a great jobs.  I hope _Big Little Lies_ was better than the novel is.
> I cannot find news about WoE 'sad:



Hola Henares! You may not think your English is good but I thought you expressed yourself very well, loving Alex's body, hair, and eyelashes! That's pretty much all of us 

I haven't read any of Charlaine Harris' TB books so I can't comment. 

I'm sorry you didn't like Liane Moriarty's Big Little Lies though. (If you want to write any more on the book BLL, at this stage, it's probably best to put it in spoiler tags as apart from the fact that Alex's and Nicole Kidman's characters are married, I don't think HBO has released much more information yet).

Don't be sad about WoE, at least Spain has a distributor http://reprisalfilms.com/war_on_everyone/ for some reason, the USA in particular, is still waiting! :wondering

This should cheer you up (new gifs and s/caps from this vid http://video-thewrap-yahoopartner.tumblr.com/post/141650558295)



















> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> The Wrap SXSW 2016


----------



## Zola24

skarsjoy / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

skarsjoy / continued.













> skarsjoy:
> 
> War on Everyone: Alexander Skarsgård, John Michael McDonagh & Michael Peña talk to THE WRAP at SXSW
> 
> Clip fromHow Alexander Skarsgards Embarrassing Viral Clip Got Him an Acting Job [x]http://video-thewrap-yahoopartner.tumblr.com/post/141650558295/
> 
> my screen caps



The atmosphere on that set must have been so good  And just incase anyone's wondering what Hammarby chant they were talking about, it has to be this one! :giggles:

*Alexander Skarsgård Gets the Hammarby crowd going! *
kleniiss kanal / Published on Aug 26, 2013
Alexander Skarsgård Drar igång klacken som den stjärna han är!
Alexander Skarsgård Gets the crowd going!
FORZA BAJEN! Creds to Skarsgård, the legend!


----------



## Henares

Hola Zola!!!! You are so sweet and nice!!!!!
Thank you for these wonderful gifs. Alex, yes, I love you
I only read that book  (_Dead_...) I think I won´t read the rest of the books
_BLL_ is just a "best seller". I think, humbly,  the novel are about interesting topics and I´m sure the adaptation will be powerful....(The Alex´s character could show us  his brilliant talent)


----------



## Henares

My God!!!!!! Zola you are an angel! I will see the film everyday!!!!!!


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Hola Zola!!!! You are so sweet and nice!!!!! 'hugs:
> Thank you for these wonderful gifs. Alex, yes, I love you 'graucho'graucho'graucho:
> I only read that book  (_Dead_...) I think I won´t read the rest of the books
> _BLL_ is just a "best seller". I think, humbly,  the novel are about interesting topics and I´m sure the adaptation will be powerful....(The Alex´s character could show us  his brilliant talent)





Henares said:


> My God!!!!!! Zola you are an angel! I will see the film everyday!!!!!!



Omg, Henares, I've been called many things, and it's always so nice to be called an angel  (rofl) Tku for the hugs too  I'm really looking forward to seeing WoE too, (whispers) more so than Tarzan.

From things I have heard, I wouldn't bother reading any more of the TB books, particularly if you didn't enjoy the first one, as I know many people were disappointed with how C Harris chose to end her series, and how dismissive she was to fans' complaints.

I've still got BLL sitting on the side waiting to be read, it doesn't help that I saw a massive spoiler, so much to do so little time, still it'll be a good excuse to be lazy in the summer 

One thing that I've always admired about Alex, as an actor, is that he never takes the easy option, and always challenges himself, lending light and shade so subtlety to his portrayals.


----------



## Santress

Some pretty.  Edit by *Skarsgard-fixation* Tumblr:


----------



## Santress

Edit by *Beaufortplace* tumblr:


----------



## Santress

Edit by *Beaufortplace* tumblr:


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie of Alex photographed by *Victoria Khatib* (2000) that resurfaced on instagram today (March 29, 2016). From the photographer's account:





Another # photo from my # book of a # young # Alexander Skarsgård.

-*victoriakhatib* instagram


----------



## djuna1

You are a master of GIFs, Zola! Thank you very much.  His smile is just gorgeous! Ugh, I wanna see WoE so bad!!! :cry:


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Julia!

New interview with *The Legend of Tarzan* director David Yates! Yates talks about Alex's Tarzan and Margot Robbie's Jane with *Entertainment Weekly*.

From *EW.com*:

*Margot Robbie punched Alexander Skarsgård during a Legend of Tarzan sex scene*

BY DEVAN COGGAN

Few romances have been adapted for the screen as often as the saga of Tarzan and Jane  whether its Johnny Weissmuller telling Maureen OSullivan, Me Tarzan, you Jane in 1932s Tarzan the Ape Man or Andie MacDowell teaching Christopher Lambert English in the 1984 Greystoke.

But when Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows director David Yates set out to cast the leading lady in his upcoming blockbuster The Legend of Tarzan, he knew he needed a Jane who, yes, had chemistry with Alexander Skarsgård but could also fend for herself in the Congolian wilderness. He found both in Margot Robbie.

If you enter the jungle with anybody, you want to go with Margot Robbie, Yates says. Shes practical, and shes smart, and shes resourceful. And she can take care of herself.

As the Jane to Skarsgårds Tarzan, Robbie is anything but a passive wife who sits around, waiting to be saved  even when Christoph Waltzs villainous Leon Rom tries to use her as bait for her husband. (In the Tarzan trailer, she refuses to scream like a damsel when Rom commands her to.)

It was very important that we didnt want it to feel archaic or dated, where its like, tough guy has to save the poor girl, Skarsgård says. You have to feel that shes strong and independent, and when you cast Margot, youll definitely get that.

In fact, Skarsgård got a firsthand look at that strength in one particularly steamy scene.

Theyre doing this love scene together, and I said [to Robbie], Just slap Alex while youre making love, just kind of give him a punch, Yates explains. It was sort of an earthy, sensual moment of her enjoying sex with Alex, and the only bruise he picked up during the entire shoot was probably that punch from Margot. Which says a lot about her feistiness.

Source:  Devan Coggan/*EW.com*

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/03/30/legend-tarzan-margot-robbie-alexander-skarsgard


----------



## Henares

:lolots::lolots::lolots: Poor Alex! 
Thank you very much, Santress.
I agree with you, Zola. Alex is brave. His roles are very dificult even contoversial.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So Jane head butts Rom and slaps Tarzan during sex? Sounds like they could have gone an entirely different direction with this movie. 
Perhaps we'll get a R rated director's cut for the dvd?


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for the article, sounds like there is a headstrong Jane in the new Tarzan, and I like it. The chemistry between Alex and Margot sounds very interesting.


----------



## mary12345

Article a good read.  Nice to read Jane is a gutsy character not some fluffy damsel in distress!!


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex in New York today (March 31, 2016):

YOU GUYS: Me and Alexander Skarsgård. Aka ERIC from @TrueBloodHBO. &#128557; He feels the Bern. #BernieInTheBronx.

-*tinydaniela* twitter 

https://twitter.com/tinydaniela/status/715680273694793729


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Being shallow, he looks really good: white shirt, jeans jacket, scruff.
On the other hand, a Bernie Sanders rally? Hmm. Since we can't really discuss politics on this thread I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Santress

More from today in New York (March 31, 2016). These are location tagged from the *City Winery NYC*.


1. *heimaeyus* instagram

2-3. 

"This just happened! Eric ****ing Northman himself! Alexander Skarsgard!

-*SammiScarlette* twitter 

https://twitter.com/SammiScarlette/status/715748735486136320

& *samanthascarlettemusic* instagram


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Being shallow, he looks really good: white shirt, jeans jacket, scruff.
> *On the other hand, a Bernie Sanders rally?* Hmm. Since we can't really discuss politics on this thread I'll just leave it at that.



Tbh, I expected that from the whole Swedish Mafia who's living in the US. He's coming from a country that's living what Bernie tries to implement. For most Europeans it seems normal.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Tbh, I expected that from the whole Swedish Mafia who's living in the US. He's coming from a country that's living what Bernie tries to implement. For most Europeans it seems normal.



Oh, I'm not surprised it was Bernie, I'm just surprised as he's usually non-committal about these things when in the US. It's not hard to figure out who he'd vote for, if he were a citizen, just surprised that he'd go to a rally.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, I'm not surprised it was Bernie, I'm just surprised as he's usually non-committal about these things when in the US. It's not hard to figure out who he'd vote for, if he were a citizen, just surprised that he'd go to a rally.



I think these rallies are a unique American thing. We Europeans don't know them. That's why so many went to the one ***** did in Berlin before he got elected president. Maybe he went out of curiosity.


----------



## Santress

New HQs of Alex in New York:

Out and about on a Citibike in NYC.  These are tagged as April 1, 2016:























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

At the *David Bowie Tribute* after party (March 31, 2016):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

+

Another fan pic from yesterday (March 31, 2016):

"With Alexander Skarsgard at the David Bowie tribute show after party #alexander skarsgard #alexander skarsgård #citywinery #newyork #newyorkcity #nyc #trueblood #tarzan #actor #davidbowie."

-*kori317* instagram

+

Slightly different shot with the same girl at the rally in The Bronx (March 31, 2016):

So cool. @berniesanders bringing people together. Aside from being my favorite vampire on #TrueBlood, Alexander Skarsgård is a super nice human being." 

-*tinydaniela* instagram


----------



## Santress

Another from last night at the *City Winery NYC* (March 31, 2016):

Haha another picture of me with Alexander Skarsgard!  I used to have the biggest crush on him! This made my night! 

-*SammiScarlette* twitter 

https://twitter.com/SammiScarlette/status/715963461365313536


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

More photos of Alex at the *David Bowie* tribute concert (March 31, 2016, Carnegie Hall).

Sources:

ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD !!! And his Bernie button!!! Backstage yeah #alexanderskarsgard @berniesanders.

-*michaelstipe* instagram

Alexander Skarsgard was nice enough to pose for me last night.  yeah super nice guy. I almost called him Eric though haha.

-*MelDCole* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.36205164629.44297.537944629&type=3&theater


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New HQs of Alex in New York:
> 
> *Out and about on a Citibike in NYC.  These are tagged as April 1, 2016:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



I wonder if he smelled like fresh laundry after wearing the same clothes two days in a row 



Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> More photos of Alex at the *David Bowie* tribute concert (March 31, 2016, Carnegie Hall).
> 
> Sources:
> 
> ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD !!! And his Bernie button!!! Backstage yeah #alexanderskarsgard @berniesanders.
> 
> -*michaelstipe instagram*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard was nice enough to pose for me last night.  yeah super nice guy. I almost called him Eric though haha.
> 
> -*MelDCole* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.36205164629.44297.537944629&type=3&theater



I'm still mentally adjusting to the fact that this is what Michael Stipe looks like now and that he has an IG account.


----------



## Julia_W

https://instagram.com/p/BDrH25ZH18h/

I need lessons on posting pictures and links, but here is the URL from World of Skarsgard of a new fan pic with Alex on the train.  There's a cute story, too, if someone can post it.  Thanks!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia!

Another from the after party for the *David Bowie* tribute after concert (March 31, 2016).

"With # alexander skarsgård at the # david bowie tribute on Thursday night. Was surprised to see him. Cool dude."

-*pjwark* instagram


----------



## Santress

New shot of Alex photographed by *Fabrizio Maltese* at the *2016 Berlin International Film Festival* (February 12, 2016, The Regent Hotel):

#thelegendoftarzan #alexander skarsgard (c) fabrizio maltese.

Source:  *officina_maltese* instagram


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex with Marc Menchaca and Alexa at the *Brooklyn Flea* today (April 2, 2016):

"#Tarzan spotted at #bkflea! #alexander skarsgard with pal #alexa chung and likely famous but unnamed companion."

-*thestreetofgold* instagram

This lady on twitter saw them too:

https://twitter.com/NYfactorygirl


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much!
I like very much tthe pics!
Julia,I can not help you, because, you know, my english:cry: But I´m sure that the nice girls of this fórum will give you all the lesson you need. I loved the story in the train. 
I couldn´t tell him nothing, only thinkig
Maybe, he smells  like "the ocean in winter"


----------



## Henares

Thanks Santress!!!
I´m laughing because Alex seems like if he frequently must help  her with her bags. Alexa and me have the same problem.
He´s gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

From the NYfactorygirl Twitter, she said they were bickering at the flea market and also bickering on the train platform. He was hungry and she wanted to shop more.  That sounds like every single relationship I've ever known


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> From the NYfactorygirl Twitter, she said they were bickering at the flea market and also bickering on the train platform. He was hungry and she wanted to shop more.  *That sounds like every single relationship I've ever known*



Oh, it does. But, if he'd really wanted to eat while she shopped, there are plenty of food vendors at Brooklyn Flea:

http://brooklynflea.com/vendor_category/food/


----------



## jooa

^^ and this, among other things, is why I'm not sure if this story is true at all.


----------



## mary12345

I think the bickering story is true (what couple doesn't on occasion) but she also stated that she was too far away on the platform to hear what they were actually fighting about


----------



## jooa

^^ so maybe they didn't fight at the platform at all if the girl didn't hear anything .. of course if the story is true, because I really don't know if it doesn't, probably I'll have to think that Alex is a petty and childish boy (he didn't want to eat at the market), Marc is a jerk (he laughed all the time when his friends were arguing), Alexa is never hungry and she doesn't like when someone is and the girl doesn't know for what is a camera phone if she must search the internet for pictures of Brooklyn Flea Market and her new books, instead just use the thumb 

ETA. Of course there is still the possibility that this girl came up with this whole story, nothing like this hasn't happened, even she wasn't there (because, really, pics from internet?) and I will not have to change my thinking about Alex and Marc


----------



## mary12345

True it could be the girl mistook what was going on and besides most men don't really like shopping and he is probably still hungry for training for Tarzan


----------



## Kitkath70

She's not making that up.  They weren't fighting, they were just bickering. It's so wonderfully normal.

She saw them twice. The bickering about food was at the flea market.  She couldn't hear what they were bickering about at the train station because she was across the platform from them.  I don't think Alexa has learned unofficial relationship rule #1. Always keep your man fed. But considering how little she probably eats, I can see why it happened.  They don't say "A way to a man's heart is through his stomach" for nothing.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

On a slow Sunday, I actually looked at the Twitter feed...what she said was she saw them twice - once when she was close enough to hear them, the second time when they were across on the platform and she couldn't.  Of course it could all be made up with the number of hashtags she put on her post to get noticed.  On the other hand, when Skars and Bos were dating, they were often griping at each other in public, so who knows.  Doesn't sound like it was that dramatic, regardless.  I do think he's got a relationship going with her purses for sure.  I applaud them for getting to some unexpected places.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> On a slow Sunday, I actually looked at the Twitter feed...what she said was she saw them twice - once when she was close enough to hear them, the second time when they were across on the platform and she couldn't.  Of course it could all be made up with the number of hashtags she put on her post to get noticed.  On the other hand, when Skars and Bos were dating, they were often griping at each other in public, so who knows.  Doesn't sound like it was that dramatic, regardless.  I do think he's got a relationship going with her purses for sure. * I applaud them for getting to some unexpected places*.



Hipsters and Brooklyn? Not that unexpected. Flea market and A.Chung? Also not that unexpected.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Not an A-list model/fashion party, and I'm pretty sure the Flea Market doesn't have a VIP section, Bag...so yeah, unexpected.


----------



## djuna1

jooa said:


> ^^ so maybe they didn't fight at the platform at all if the girl didn't hear anything .. of course if the story is true, because I really don't know if it doesn't, probably I'll have to think that Alex is a petty and childish boy (he didn't want to eat at the market), Marc is a jerk (he laughed all the time when his friends were arguing), Alexa is never hungry and she doesn't like when someone is and the girl doesn't know for what is a camera phone if she must search the internet for pictures of Brooklyn Flea Market and her new books, instead just use the thumb
> 
> ETA. Of course there is still the possibility that this girl came up with this whole story, nothing like this hasn't happened, even she wasn't there (because, really, pics from internet?) and I will not have to change my thinking about Alex and Marc



I agree with you, Jooa! Exactly my thoughts, especially on Marc!  And yes, it's so strange that the girl used the Instagram pic of the flea market and added it to her Twitter timeline!!! 

@bagberry You're right! Alexa lived in Brooklyn (Williamsburg) before and loves vintage clothes and flea marktes. So it's not unexpected to see her there!


----------



## GlamazonD

scaredsquirrel said:


> On a slow Sunday, I actually looked at the Twitter feed...what she said was she saw them twice - once when she was close enough to hear them, the second time when they were across on the platform and she couldn't.  Of course it could all be made up with the number of hashtags she put on her post to get noticed.  *On the other hand, when Skars and Bos were dating, they were often griping at each other in public*, so who knows.  Doesn't sound like it was that dramatic, regardless.  I do think he's got a relationship going with her purses for sure.  I applaud them for getting to some unexpected places.



Sorry but is there any proof that they ever had a quarrel at the public place, other than anonymous discussion board comments, because to me it sounds very much like this newest AS/AC stalker incident. Or is she now known for bickering with her hubby, or cheating on him like she cheated on poor Orlando Bloom and Alex? 

I love how some Alex "fans" always try to demonize Alex's lady friends. I bet they are way more harmless than a known cheater and drug user Joel Kinnaman and a woman beater Michael Fassbender for example


----------



## Chloe302225

The picture is small but here is Alexa and Alex. Taken sometime this week. From instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

Feed the man, that's all he asks


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ and this, among other things, is why I'm not sure if this story is true at all.





mary12345 said:


> I think the bickering story is true (what couple doesn't on occasion) but she also stated that she was too far away on the platform to hear what they were actually fighting about




I have questions about that Twitter account, I'll say I think that the account is someone not new to the fandom (or anti-fandom).



Chloe302225 said:


> The picture is small but here is Alexa and Alex. Taken sometime this week. From instagram



That first showed up on a Tumblr account last week, unsourced. And probably, given what he was wearing, was the same day that he was photographed in front of Vera Meat, so back in the middle of March, 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Zola24

djuna1 said:


> *I agree with you, Jooa! Exactly my thoughts, especially on Marc!  And yes, it's so strange that the girl used the Instagram pic of the flea market and added it to her Twitter timeline!!! *
> 
> @bagberry You're right! Alexa lived in Brooklyn (Williamsburg) before and loves vintage clothes and flea marktes. So it's not unexpected to see her there!





BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I have questions about that Twitter account, I'll say I think that the account is someone not new to the fandom (or anti-fandom).*
> 
> That first showed up on a Tumblr account last week, unsourced. And probably, given what he was wearing, was the same day that he was photographed in front of Vera Meat, so back in the middle of March, 2-3 weeks ago.



Exactly! The smell of crazie troll is overwhelming on this one  Epic fail! 


Eta: @*Julia*_W Tku for the ig link. That was a lovely story  Also on page 303 there is a rough guide to posting photos etc, I hope it helps


----------



## audiogirl

That account belongs to an active anti-fan. She's just trying to stir something up.


----------



## Zola24

^ Keeping track of all her aka's and a/c's has now driven her completely bonkers!  Crazie effin troll, get a life! :weird:


----------



## djuna1

Ladies, did you see this new account on Instagram??? 
https://www.instagram.com/alexander_skarsdick/


----------



## audiogirl

It's oboxious. Why did you recommend it?


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> It's oboxious. Why did you recommend it?



What? No, I don't recommend it, because I used a shock-smiley! It's just disgusting and insulting. I just wanted to let you know! Sorry if I did the wrong thing.


----------



## Kitkath70

Well it's pretty obvious who that's from.  It will probably be closed down in a few weeks.  She keeps changing names and getting banned from people's instagram accounts for being vicious and vulgar.


----------



## Kendalia

Why is it obnoxious?


----------



## Zola24

djuna1 said:


> What? No, I don't recommend it, because I used a shock-smiley! It's just disgusting and insulting. I just wanted to let you know! Sorry if I did the wrong thing.



djuna, (as audiogirl's no longer on-line) It'd be really good if you could edit your previous post,  just put 'nvm' or something. (You have until 6.15 am). Tks  There's no point in giving the crazie free publicity!




Kendalia said:


> Why is it obnoxious?



At the risk of getting deleted, I take it, as if the pictures weren't clear enough, reading's not your strong point.


----------



## Zola24

I feel the need for some pretty 
















skarsjoy






fykikid


----------



## Kendalia

Yes you are right reading obviously is not my strong point.  I just looked at the pics did not spend time perusing.  Guess I'll have to go back and  read.  Did not mean to offend with my question. Sorry.


----------



## Zola24

Kendalia said:


> Yes you are right reading obviously is not my strong point.  I just looked at the pics did not spend time perusing.  Guess I'll have to go back and  read.  Did not mean to offend with my question. Sorry.



I sincerely apologise. I'm sorry too!


------------

Some more s/caps from sxsw 





















adrichi


----------



## Zola24

New/old pretty 



















> skarsjoy:
> 
> I miss Sundays with Eric
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård as Eric Northman in True Blood, 4.03 If You Love Me, Why Am I Dyin? (3)
> 
> my screen caps of HBOs True Blood S4 Blu-ray


----------



## Zola24

More new/old pretty 















> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård as Eric Northman in True Blood, 4.03 If You Love Me, Why Am I Dyin?
> 
> my screen caps of HBOs True Blood S4 Blu-ray


















> skarsjoy:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård as Eric Northman in True Blood, 4.03 If You Love Me, Why Am I Dyin? (2)
> 
> my screen caps of HBOs True Blood S4 Blu-ray


----------



## audiogirl

djuna1 said:


> What? No, I don't recommend it, because I used a shock-smiley! It's just disgusting and insulting. I just wanted to let you know! Sorry if I did the wrong thing.



You didn't do anything wrong. But maybe letting us know it was offensive would have been a good heads up.

ETA Or I like Zola's idea better. Remove the link so the creep doesn't get more attention.

ETA2  Zola, thanks for the pretty.


----------



## Zola24

audiogirl said:


> You didn't do anything wrong. But maybe letting us know it was offensive would have been a good heads up.
> 
> ETA Or I like Zola's idea better. Remove the link so the creep doesn't get more attention.
> 
> ETA2  Zola, *thanks for the pretty*.



Aww tks. I was momentarily distracted by my Skarsporn tags, I've got pages of it 

















adrichi
















askarslover


Have a great week &#9829;x


----------



## djuna1

Oh no, I was on my way to work and now I can't edit my post or delete it on my mobile phone. I am very sorry, my fault!


----------



## djuna1

Zola24 said:


> djuna, (as audiogirl's no longer on-line) It'd be really good if you could edit your previous post,  just put 'nvm' or something. (You have until 6.15 am). Tks  There's no point in giving the crazie free publicity!
> 
> At the risk of getting deleted, I take it, as if the pictures weren't clear enough, reading's not your strong point.



I didn't think about that, but you are absolutely right! I shouldn't gave this site free publicity but I was so angry about it! She/He doesn't give a damn about Alex, she/he just hates his current gf and now he is a bad guy or what? So much hate, I can't handle it sometimes! I will never do it again and thanks for all the new pics & gif's!


----------



## audiogirl

It's really hard to understand them. They are angry (really just jealous). So they should just find another actor. Instead they spend their time spewing hate at both Alex and Alexa. I wouldn't want to know those hater nutjobs anti-fans in person.

It's fine to simply dislike his choice of GF. To each their own. But spewing hate is unhealthy and weird. It seems to happen in other fandoms. It's a troubling response.


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> It's really hard to understand them. They are angry (really just jealous). So they should just find another actor. Instead they spend their time spewing hate at both Alex and Alexa. I wouldn't want to know those nutjobs in person.
> 
> It's fine to simply dislike his choice of GF. To each their own. But spewing hate is unhealthy and weird. It seems to happen in other fandoms. It's a troubling response.



Exactly! I will never understand those people!


----------



## mary12345

You have to feel pity for these loonies you can't just appreciate an actor/actress without taking it to his level


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> It's really hard to understand them. They are angry (really just jealous). So they should just find another actor. Instead they spend their time spewing hate at both Alex and Alexa. I wouldn't want to know those hater nutjobs anti-fans in person.
> 
> It's fine to simply dislike his choice of GF. To each their own. But spewing hate is unhealthy and weird. It seems to happen in other fandoms. It's a troubling response.



We have to go through this all the time, it seems.
It's not that every fan has to like their celeb's choice of friends/significant others, etc. But when you create multiple social media accounts for the sole purpose of harassing said celeb's girlfriend, concocting conspiracy theories about their behavior, etc. then there's a problem. And the problem isn't the celebrity.


----------



## Santress

Fan pic of Alex at *LAX* that was shared the evening of April 4, 2016:

He's my half brother. #TrueBlood.

-*jcpasion* instagram


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex shared on April 5, 2016:

Source: *chaplaindavid* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much, Santress! 
But, I don´t like his hairstyle. I love his hair in WoE


----------



## djuna1

Henares said:


> Thank you so much, Santress!
> But, I don´t like his hairstyle. I love his hair in WoE



I don't like it either  The short hair suits him much better! I suppose he's back in LA to continue filming BLL!?


----------



## Henares

Source: SkarsJoy
I love him as he is dishevelled¿? and knackered. I wold kiss and hug and 
I think he comes back to job in BLL.
Do you know something about WoE in USA?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm presuming he's still working on BLL. Next week is CinemaCon, though I don't know whether or not he'll make an appearance. But LOT will be part of WB's presentation, so I think we'll at least get a new tidbit or two.
And Coachella starts next weekend, I'm presuming he'll show up one of the two weekends.
As for WOE, no news of a US distributor, or of release dates for those countries that WOE has a distribution deal in.


----------



## jooa

Alex will be on Saturday at the MTV Movie Awards


> This year's taped broadcast will be co-hosted by comedian/actor Kevin  Hart and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, who are starring in the action film  Central Intelligence, which comes out in June.The  25th annual ceremony will take place, for the first time in 21 years,  at the Warner Bros. Studios in Burbank. The awards show is set to  premiere exclusive clips from some of this year's most anticipated  films, including Captain America: Civil War and J.K. Rowling's newest  project, Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. The stars of those  films, Chris Evans and Eddie Redmayne, will be on hand to present the  clips from their respective movies.
> 
> Halle  Berry, Zac Efron, Charlize Theron, Samuel L. Jackson and Chris  Hemsworth are just some of the A-listers who will be presenting the  golden popcorns on Saturday night. *Other confirmed presenters* include  Common, Kendall Jenner, Gigi Hadid, Keegan-Michael Key, Jordan Peele,  Anna Kendrick, Emilia Clarke, Seth Rogen, Jesse Eisenberg, Lizzy Caplan,  Woody Harrelson, Andy Samberg, Stephen Amell, Jessica Chastain, * Alexander Skarsgard*, Jonah Hill and Miles Teller.
> 
> The  ceremony will air Sunday at 8 p.m. ET/PT on MTV. The show will also be  simulcast on sister networks BET, CMT, Comedy Central, Logo, MTV2, TV  Land, VH1 and VH1 Classic.


source: https://www.yahoo.com/movies/watch-years-mtv-movie-awards-170121166.html


----------



## djuna1

Great news, thanks Jooa! I think they will push Suicide Squad more than Tarzan, but it's a good sign that he will presenting. I hope he will have a good time!


----------



## jooa

source: http://www.mtv.com/photos/2016-movie-awards-behind-the-scenes/1739664/11558893/photo/


----------



## RedTopsy

This is great news! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Zola24

Tku *jooa* for the MTV Awds info. Yay, the Tarzan pr is gearing up  and Alex is presenting (something, lol). I can't wait, he's always sooo good 
Tku2 *Henares* for The Last Drop still, blond ASkars always my fave  and *Santress* for the fab ig's 

















> skarsjoy:
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan is in the June 2016 issue of TOTAL FILM&#8217;s Summer Preview section. There are new quotes by Alexander Skarsgård:
> 
> &#8220;What was so interesting about this and what made it different was, on page one, he&#8217;s not in the jungle not wearing a loincloth. He&#8217;s drinking tea with the Prime Minister in a buttoned-up Victorian England &#8211; very polite and proper,&#8221; a similarly courteous Alexander Skarsgård tells Total Film. &#8220;Instead of all those old movies where it&#8217;s about taming the beast, it&#8217;s about releasing the beast.&#8221;
> 
> Hulking 6&#8242;4&#8243; frame aside, Skarsgård was an ideal fit for the hero torn between worlds precisely because the Swedish-born Hollywood star has his own divided geographical loyalties. &#8220;He has this wonderful quality of not belonging to one or the other,&#8221; (director) David Yates told USA Today, an assertion Skarsgård seems a touch concerned about when TF puts it to him. &#8220;I&#8217;ve got to talk to my shrink about this!&#8221; he laughs. &#8220;No, he&#8217;s probably right. I grew up in Stockholm; that said America&#8217;s been my home for a very long time&#8230; Somewhere in the middle of Iceland, maybe?&#8221;
> 
> The film is out in theatres in the US July 1; in the UK July 8, 2016


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> Great news, thanks Jooa! I think they will push Suicide Squad more than Tarzan, but it's a good sign that he will presenting. I hope he will have a good time!



WB will be promoting SS and Fantastic Beasts primarily, but with the other presenters (and hosts) they've got, including Alex, at least the movies being released before SS will get some mention. 
It'll be nice to see him out and about, even it means having to pay attention to MTV for a bit.


----------



## a_sussan

.getting seated next to him on a cross country flight would be like winning the lottery. A sexy sexy lottery. 

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/140798735315/getting-seated-next-to-him-on-a-cross-country


----------



## a_sussan

.not even that much fake grime, can cover up this much swedish handsome. 

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/140917057321/not-even-that-much-fake-grime-can-cover-up-this


----------



## a_sussan

.hmmm, the worlds tiniest violin? 

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/140967860525/hmmm-the-worlds-tiniest-violin


----------



## a_sussan

..there better be tons of merchandise for this movie Warner Bros. Ive waited a long time for Skarsgard to do the kind of flick that comes with an action figure, and I want a tasteful set of plastic tumblers from Subway too god-damn it!

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/141837651034/there-better-be-tons-of-merchandise-for-this


----------



## Zola24

Tku *sussan* for the cbla posts, she makes fab edits and is so funny 

------------

I'm terribly late with this, time differences, huh. *The livestream links in this post still work for me* 













> So it looks like Alexander Skarsgård will be presenting at the MTV Movie Awards tonight! (Saturday, April 9, 2016) MTV has the seating chart photo above http://www.mtv.com/photos/2016-movie-awards-behind-the-scenes/1739664/11558893/photo/ and Alex will be sitting next to his The Legend of Tarzan co-star Samuel L. Jackson. According to Yahoo! https://www.yahoo.com/movies/watch-years-mtv-movie-awards-170121166.html has a list of the presenters.  Margot Robbie will also be attending and they have her sitting next to Jared Leto. (Most likely Alex & SLJ will present together and Margot & Jared will present together for Suicide Squad.)
> 
> As you can see from the other photo from MTV.com, the show is recorded tonight but airs SUNDAY at 8/7c on MTV. Tonight you can see the red carpet cam at 8/7c and the audience cam 10:30/9:30c on MTV.com. **LINK to Live Stream** http://www.mtv.com/ontv/movieawards/watch-movie-awards-live-stream.jhtml?xrs=_s.tw_main
> 
> On Sunday, the ceremony will also be simulcast on sister networks BET, CMT, Comedy Central, Logo, MTV2, TV Land, VH1 and VH1 Classic.
> 
> **ETA: the Pre-show will air at 7:30/6:30c on MTV which will have red-carpet arrivals of nominees and other celebrities.**


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Alex & Samuel L. Jackson at the *2016 MTV Movie Awards* (April 9, 2016, Burbank, California).

Original via *SG Gallery*

HQ via *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Someone's a shoe-in for best outfit of the night.

Alexander Skarsgard (future Tarzan) comes on stage without pants to present with Samuel L. Jackson #MovieAwards.

-*saba_h* twitter 

https://twitter.com/saba_h/status/719030186717491200


Also Alexander Skarsgard turned up in a tuxedo jacket and NO PANTS, saying "Me Tarzan. Gotta give the fans a little skin." #MTVMovieAwards.

-*PiyaSRoy* twitter 

https://twitter.com/PiyaSRoy/status/719031251257188352

Photo credit:  *ginae323* instagram


----------



## djuna1

Nice pic of him and SLJ, good to see Alex has a great sense of humor! He looks happy, so I suppose he had a good time. I like the idea with the skirt or not wearing pants at all  (sexy legs btw!). Although he looks very handsome in a tux, I think he is overdressed for this kind of event.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This may be the MTV Awards, and Alex may have fine-looking legs - but it's a no from me.  Leave the antics to the thirsty wannabee 20-somethings.

Maybe WB are scarred after Superhero Face Punch and the $$$ spent in marketing that, but still.....they can do better - and so can Alex.


----------



## GlamazonD

^You can't never please everyone, especially in the fandom this critical 

A short clip from MTW Awards 2016 / Jooa Anonim


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Wrong as usual. I think it's mildly amusing but for me IMO it's just not the right tactic for this movie. Each to their own.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the vid, Glam.

Fan pic from last night (April 9, 2016):

That time we met Eric from True Blood. # true blood # alexander skarsgard # dream boat #dead"

-*courtneylizabeth* instagram


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *^Wrong as usual.* I think it's mildly amusing but for me IMO it's just not the right tactic for this movie. Each to their own.



Oh really and you think you're always right? (a rhetorical question] I hope you don't report my differing opinion this time as usual 

Thank you Santress for the great piccys


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No. I don't think that...lol. But you do you Glam. Whatever. I just have a differing opinion about his outfit.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No. I don't think that...lol. But you do you Glam. Whatever. I just have a differing opinion about his outfit.



Actually I don't but whatever . At least I don't report people who don't agree with me. You shouldn't start something unless you can take what you get in return. I would never ever report anyone with different opinions or POV. That's pretty lame IMO.


----------



## BagBerry13

Did anyone tell Alexander Skarsgård that if he wants attention for his film he needs to walk the red carpet? Isn't that PR 101?
Seriously, such an easy opportunity and he sneaks into the backdoor.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Wrong as usual. I think it's mildly amusing but for me IMO it's just not the right tactic for this movie. Each to their own.





BagBerry13 said:


> Did anyone tell Alexander Skarsgård that if he wants attention for his film he needs to walk the red carpet? Isn't that PR 101?
> Seriously, such an easy opportunity and he sneaks into the backdoor.



Not sure that I mind. It's the MTV Awards, after all. It's not something I'd have chosen, but then I'm not sure I'd have Yates say that Margot as Jane slapped him during a sex scene. 

As for not walking the red carpet, I don't know why not.

*'Tarzan' star goes pantless; 'The Force Awakens' wins Movie of the Year*

"Tarzan" star Alexander Skarsgard took to the stage in a black tuxedo jacket and vest  with no pants! Because "Me Tarzan," he said. Skarsgard said he was going to show up shirtless, but Zac Efron pulled that stunt a couple of years ago so he tried to change it up.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...the-force-awakens-w-1460266038-htmlstory.html


----------



## BagBerry13

Isn't Margot Robbie slapping co-stars her usual behaviour? Didn't she do the same to LeoDiCap when she was auditioning for _Wolf of Wall Street_? I guess she thinks it's a fun shock/surprise moment and people/producer/casting director will think she's creative and innovative doing this. But not when you've done it for the nth time! I still don't get why she's considered for everything.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Isn't Margot Robbie slapping co-stars her usual behaviour? Didn't she do the same to LeoDiCap when she was auditioning for _Wolf of Wall Street_? I guess she thinks it's a fun shock/surprise moment and people/producer/casting director will think she's creative and innovative doing this. But not when you've done it for the nth time! I still don't get why she's considered for everything.



I have no idea, but this was Yates' idea, not hers.

As for why she's considered for everything, because she's one of the 'it' female stars, and HW gets in a rut in casting, both for females and males, hence all the Chrises getting roles that could go to other actors.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, at least it seems she's chosen sides and stuck with the Suicide Squad crew. She's placed her bets well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, at least it seems she's chosen sides and stuck with the Suicide Squad crew. She's placed her bets well.



Well, in this case that was probably Warner's idea, since the two movies they really wanted to promote here were SS and FBAWTFT. They had most everyone from the movies coming out before SS at this, but they've been focusing on those two movies for some time.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, in this case that was probably Warner's idea, since the two movies they really wanted to promote here were SS and FBAWTFT. They had most everyone from the movies coming out before SS at this, but they've been focusing on those two movies for some time.



Right. And since Margot doesn't have a free will she stuck to the plan.


----------



## jooa

^^ She has a contract with WB and she's doing what is there written. DC Universe is the most important for WB. They have, I guess, 10 films coming out in the coming years ... and BvS didn't delivered as WB hoped so Suicide must. Tarzan loss could be very small compared to all money and some positions if the DC again won't be profitable.

ETA. WB selected these and not other actors from Suicide (though almost everyone are in LA) so I guess they are the ones who will appear in the next DC films, not necessarily related to Suicide.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Right. And since Margot doesn't have a free will she stuck to the plan.



You know very well this whole thing was probably very coordinated, for every WB show, and even other studios! It's not as if these are spontaneous events.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ She has a contract with WB and she's doing what is there written. DC Universe is the most important for WB. They have, I guess, 10 films coming out in the coming years ... and BvS didn't delivered as WB hoped so Suicide must. Tarzan loss could be very small compared to all money and some positions if the DC again won't be profitable.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> You know very well this whole thing was probably very coordinated, for every WB show, and even other studios! It's not as if these are spontaneous events.



Have I missed something? The last time I checked both films Suicide Squad and Tarzan are produced by WB. So mingling with your co-stars from either film isn't a bad idea because it promotes either film. As far as I can see she couldn't even be bothered to take one picture with Alex yet some with the other cast. Apart from contract obligations which surely don't state with which co-stars you can take pictures with and with whom not at any given event, it shows to me on what set she might had more fun. Granted Alex probably wasn't a lot of fun on the Tarzan set given he had to work out the whole time and couldn't do anything outside of shooting, also the set was closed and you only always saw her out and about in London, but you get a totally different vibe from the Suicide Squad shoot.
Sorry, just my opinion and perception.


----------



## jooa

^^ You know, Margot after Oscars was mostly with Alex not with Suicide Squad, so maybe Alex wasn't in the same time at the backstage as Margo to take pictures ... and she likes Alex more


----------



## audiogirl

Why would she want to risk her relationship with WB  by refusing to do what they want (i.e. promote SS).

 And do we really know she didn't spend some time witb Alex and SLJ last night?


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ You know, Margot after Oscars was mostly with Alex not with Suicide Squad, so maybe Alex wasn't in the same time at the backstage as Margo to take pictures ... and she likes Alex more



If you mean the Oscars after parties as far as I can remember only her and Alex were at the same one. So naturally she would hang with him. But here she had a choice and she made it.


----------



## audiogirl

You really know what was going on in her mind? You really know how she spent all her time last night? I'm impressed.


----------



## BagBerry13

Oh, now it's about mind reading again? I'm more of an "actions speak louder than words" kinda girl. And I've seen enough.


----------



## jooa

@Bag You really drew far-reaching conclusions considering that Margot had pictures taken with the cast of Suicide just before they appeared on the stage and just after at the backstage ... no other in other areas.


----------



## audiogirl

I'd have a hard time believing she wouldn't have sought out Alex to tease hIm about his pants. Not every moment was photographed.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> @Bag You really drew far-reaching conclusions considering that Margot had pictures taken with the cast of Suicide just before they appeared on the stage and just after at the backstage ... no other in other areas.



Erm, okay. And where else was she supposed to take pictures with them? And if everyone stuck around until the end at some point she might would've run into Alex, right? Don't tell me it's such a huge space they could've easily missed each other.


----------



## audiogirl

How could you possibly know she didn't run into him?


----------



## jooa

^^ I don't think that Margot was too long at the ceremony  The camera from the audience showed Jared, who was playing with the phone, Will Smith, even Cara but not Margot who supposedly was sitting next to Jared. I think that Alex wasn't at the ceremony at all, his seat was empty. Perhaps Alex appeared just before his presentation so he take only picture with Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> ^^ I don't think that Margot was too long at the ceremony  The camera from the audience showed Jared, who was playing with the phone, Will Smith, even Cara but not Margot who supposedly was sitting next to Jared. *I think that Alex wasn't at the ceremony at all, his seat was empty. Perhaps Alex appeared just before his presentation so he take only picture with Samuel L. Jackson.*



You know that this doesn't make it look any better, right?
He couldn't stay long enough to catch up with anyone? Or he hated the whole skit so much that he needed to get out of there immediately afterwards? He surely didn't have anything else to do that day. Either way it's not reading well.


----------



## jooa

^^ He presented with Samuel L. Jackson  the last award Movie of the Year ... so probably all other people were gone when he showed up backstage  

 You know, perhaps he spent the entire ceremony with Margot in the trailer waiting for his turn   especially that she also wasn't reached by the camera for too long


----------



## Kendalia

Seems it would have been a perfect opportunity for Margot to get pics with both SS cast and Tarzan cast.


----------



## audiogirl

Who said he left without saying hello to anyone?

We still don't know all the pics that were taken. Nor do we know the timing and logistics for possible interaction of the attendees. 

The purpose of the evening was to promote the movies, and on camera TV time is more effective than a posed pic.


----------



## jooa

> *13 important things that happened during the show that taped outside of the Warner Bros. lot in Burbank, Calif.:
> 
> **12. Tarzan didn't wear pants*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard, who's starring as the title character in _The Legend of Tarzan, _presented the award for best movie, with no pants. "I was gonna go shirtless, but I was told Zac Efron did that," he said. His co-presenter, Samuel L. Jackson, called the pants-less move "classy," before describing the plots of nominated films: "(explicit) the police" (_Straight Outta Compton) _and "(explicit) that big-(expletive) dinosaur" (_Jurassic World). _The big winner?...


source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...age-makeouts-other-important-things/82857452/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> You know that this doesn't make it look any better, right?
> He couldn't stay long enough to catch up with anyone? Or he hated the whole skit so much that he needed to get out of there immediately afterwards? He surely didn't have anything else to do that day. Either way it's not reading well.



It doesn't appear Joel was at the show either, and he was definitely in town because they were doing reshoots all week (reshoots?! OMG SS is doomed! [insert handwringing/pearl clutching/fainting couch smiley])

So what does that say about Joel's 'dedication' to SS? /snark

Or maybe this is all just insider stuff and most of the average fandom/moviegoer doesn't know/care who posed with whom?

ETA:

July 1 in the States will be Skarsgard v Skarsgard as Stellan's movie Some Kind of Traitor is released. SKT is directed by Susanna White, who directed four episodes of Generation Kill.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It doesn't appear Joel was at the show either, and he was definitely in town because they were doing reshoots all week (reshoots?! OMG SS is doomed! [insert handwringing/pearl clutching/fainting couch smiley])
> 
> So what does that say about Joel's 'dedication' to SS? /snark
> 
> Or maybe this is all just insider stuff and most of the average fandom/moviegoer doesn't know/care who posed with whom?



I personally am of the opinion you don't need to go to these silly kind of awards shows if you're not nominated or really need to plug something. And given that four members of the Suicide Squad cast were there I think they got their basis covered opposed to the two and a half cast members for Tarzan. I haven't seen a Christoph Waltz either. Again it's about the vibe coming from these productions. 

And a no show versus showing up and picking sides are two completely different things.

Also given that the Alexander Skarsgård fandom isn't an average fandom the last line is pointless. Overanalysing is the fandom's middle name.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I personally am of the opinion you don't need to go to these silly kind of awards shows if you're not nominated or really need to plug something. And given that four members of the Suicide Squad cast were there I think they got their basis covered opposed to the two and a half cast members for Tarzan. I haven't seen a Christoph Waltz either. Again it's about the vibe coming from these productions.
> 
> And a no show versus showing up and picking sides are two completely different things.
> 
> *Also given that the Alexander Skarsgård fandom isn't an average fandom the last line is pointless. Overanalysing is the fandom's middle name.*



It's not about his fandom, or anyone else's fandom, it's about the audience in general, this show and the posing aren't directed at the fandoms, they're directed at the general audience. So while fandoms may pick it apart, the general audience doesn't really care.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's not about his fandom, or anyone else's fandom, it's about the audience in general, this show and the posing aren't directed at the fandoms, they're directed at the general audience. So while fandoms may pick it apart, the general audience doesn't really care.



Um, you brought up the fandom. I didn't.

If it's about the average audience I don't believe they even care for the posing. They will watch the show tonight and that's it. They will see a pantsless Alexander Skarsgård and might find it funny or not. If it's not the average demographic of teenagers they might even question why an almost 40 year old is doing this but other than that I don't expect much from that crowd.


----------



## Kendalia

Oh I love that.  Can't think of a more perfect statement "overanalysing is the fandom's middle name."  So true but it gives us something to talk about.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Um, you brought up the fandom. I didn't.
> 
> If it's about the average audience I don't believe they even care for the posing. They will watch the show tonight and that's it. They will see a pantsless Alexander Skarsgård and might find it funny or not. If it's not the average demographic of teenagers they might even question why an almost 40 year old is doing this but other than that I don't expect much from that crowd.



Bless your heart, but you're moving goalposts again and ignoring what you've already written.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Bless your heart, but you're moving goalposts again and ignoring what you've already written.



Ok, and what exactly was the topic? I didn't bring up another actor unrelated to the movie to compare dedication. I also didn't bring up other events that have nothing to do with this one. I also wasn't the one starting to defend Alex again when it wasn't about him. I was actually talking about Margot Robbie but somehow that was already taken as a personal insult towards Alex. I wasn't floating from topic to topic. I was just trying to keep up with the fandom's logic.


----------



## audiogirl

My objection was the pure illogic of the idea that anyone could draw any conclusion about Margot's preferences based on unsupported assumptions about her unseen activities.

And you did drag Alex into it. You complained he should have stayed there longer, when you actually had no idea how long he stayed there or who he socialized with. But that didn't offend me, rather I was baffled by your complaint.


----------



## RedTopsy

Funny that you think you know what happened at the MTV-show based on a
few pics. 
Anyway, strange that Joel K wasn´t there. Maybe WB will ditch him after the SS-film,
he doesn´t seem to have much promotion going on, but he is not the star of the film
of course. 
Alex is the lead of his film and he has a lot more depending on the Tarzan-film.


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from the *2016 MTV Movie Awards* (April 9, 2016).

"Alexander Skarsgard #melted #true blood #alexander skarsgard #mtv movie awards #superfanmoment #afterparty."

-*ocodez* instagram

Alexander Skarsgard is so damn beautiful AND he didn't wear pants during the awards show. #Am I Dreaming #alexander skarsgard #mtv movie awards.

-*katie_soo* instagram


----------



## merita

RedTopsy said:


> Funny that you think you know what happened at the MTV-show based on a
> few pics.
> Anyway, strange that Joel K wasn´t there. Maybe WB will ditch him after the SS-film,
> he doesn´t seem to have much promotion going on, but he is not the star of the film
> of course.
> Alex is the lead of his film and he has a lot more depending on the Tarzan-film.


I doubt that anyone is dropping Joel.  SS is pretty much a sure thing unless it gets completely awful reviews.


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> I personally am of the opinion you don't need to go to these silly kind of awards shows if you're not nominated or really need to plug something. And given that four members of the Suicide Squad cast were there I think they got their basis covered opposed to the two and a half cast members for Tarzan. I haven't seen a Christoph Waltz either. Again it's about the vibe coming from these productions.
> 
> And a no show versus showing up and picking sides are two completely different things.
> 
> Also given that the Alexander Skarsgård fandom isn't an average fandom the last line is pointless. *Overanalysing is the fandom's middle name*.



I'm not offended and I'm not completely disagreeing with this overanalysing thing but I wouldn't put the blame just on Alex fandom. There are some Joel Kinnaman fans and fan sites which vehemently critisize...erm analyze everything what Alex does, does not, should do or shouldn't do. Actually that much that they should rename their sites for Analytical Alex pages or something 

And keep in mind that not everyone here in this forum is an Alex fan. Lots of negative overanalyzing come from non-fans or from people who are too cool to admit they are fans of Alex but hey, that's perfectly okay. As we all know, this is not a fan forum 

Btw, I too wonder a lack of Alex pictures and videos from MTV Awards but maybe we'll get more later on.

Thank you Santress for the new fan picture :urock:


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Alex at last nights *MTV Movie Awards* (April 9, 2016):


Source: Original via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Henares

I like him as he is more serious, but as I see him happy and enjoy his moment, I think that he knows he´s doing. He is very intelligent. Fan opinion, of course.


----------



## Henares

BC, I love your new avatar!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> Alex at last night&#8217;s *MTV Movie Awards* (April 9, 2016):
> 
> 
> Source: Original via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*



Thank you for all the pics.
I'm always amused by sock garters.
I'll note that I've see elsewhere on the internet that perhaps they did this because there's still plenty of 'why is Tarzan wearing pants in this movie?' out there. Which makes sense.
Whether it worked for you is up to you.
I admit to be more annoyed by his 'Me Tarzan' bit, since this version is supposed to much closer to ERB's Tarzan. Who isn't a yodeling monosyllabic character.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I guess because this is a PG film they need this demographic badly to put bums on seats. And it's MTV where gimmicks come to die.

Still...as you said BC..other interviews have pushed the line that it's close to Edgar Rice Burrough's original vision for his main character. And so far, Alex himself has taken a more serious tone talking about the role.

So, even as Alex's sense of humour and willingness to "go there" is one of his appealing traits...this came off as a bit of a cheap stunt to me.

His legs look good though


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I guess because this is a PG film they need this demographic badly to put bums on seats. And it's MTV where gimmicks come to die.
> 
> Still...as you said BC..other interviews have pushed the line that it's close to Edgar Rice Burrough's original vision for his main character. And so far, Alex himself has taken a more serious tone talking about the role.
> 
> So, even as Alex's sense of humour and willingness to "go there" is one of his appealing traits...this came off as a bit of a cheap stunt to me.
> 
> His legs look good though



Of course it's a cheap stunt, but the only thing that WB cares about is whether it worked in terms of getting that demo to start paying attention to LOT. And in comparison to other cheap stunts that have occurred over the years at these awards this is pretty far down the list. We're not the target demo in this case, I have to be aware of that.
So while I think overall he's going to take a more serious tone with this promotion, there are times when he won't. At least he didn't break out into a Phil Collins song.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Of course it's a cheap stunt, but the only thing that WB cares about is whether it worked in terms of getting that demo to start paying attention to LOT. And in comparison to other cheap stunts that have occurred over the years at these awards this is pretty far down the list. We're not the target demo in this case, I have to be aware of that.
> So while I think overall he's going to take a more serious tone with this promotion, there are times when he won't. At least he didn't break out into a Phil Collins song.



I get all that. That doesn't mean I have to like it  But yes I understand the reasoning.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I get all that. That doesn't mean I have to like it  But yes I understand the reasoning.



Oh you don't have to like it, but I'm not particularly worried about how this is received, not this far out.
I still have fears of what some of the photoshoots (I'm presuming they'll be photoshoots and magazine interviews with this promotion, maybe even some long overdue covers!) are going to look like, and what might have been suggested as themes for said photoshoots.

OT: I just finished watching Spotlight. I really want Alex to work with Mark Ruffalo. Because I have needs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh you don't have to like it, but I'm not particularly worried about how this is received, not this far out.
> I still have fears of what some of the photoshoots (I'm presuming they'll be photoshoots and magazine interviews with this promotion, maybe even some long overdue covers!) are going to look like, and what might have been suggested as themes for said photoshoots.



Someone, somewhere is going to try and put him in leopard print underwear.

WB have their work cut out for them because this is a mixed genre. Adventure/romance with a touch of comedy - yet based in history as well. I kind of look at it along the lines of Raiders of the Lost Ark. Harrison Ford was hottie of the day too.

But yes...they need to tread carefully with photoshoots because so far they've aligned it with the more serious Greystoke film than with say...George of the Jungle.

Edit: we watched Spotlight and the rest of the nommed films before the AA's. I was whooping when Spotlight won. Definitely deserved.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Someone, somewhere is going to try and put him in leopard print underwear.
> 
> WB have their work cut out for them because this is a mixed genre. Adventure/romance with a touch of comedy - yet based in history as well. I kind of look at it along the lines of Raiders of the Lost Ark. Harrison Ford was hottie of the day too.
> 
> But yes...they need to tread carefully with photoshoots because so far they've aligned it with the more serious Greystoke film than with say...George of the Jungle.
> 
> Edit: we watched Spotlight and the rest of the nommed films before the AA's. I was whooping when Spotlight won. Definitely deserved.




Leopard underwear. Yodeling poses. Swinging from trees/vines. I hope WB has some control over it because it could get stupid.
But they've always had tough marketing job: the Disney issue, yodeling, etc. So something like this at the MTV awards is more of the could fail badly if not done well (or at least in good humor) publicity. And they really do want to appeal to a wide age range so they're going to have to mix it up, even it one of the target age groups thinks some it isn't working, even if it's not aimed at them. 
I watched The Big Short yesterday, Spotlight today. Spotlight was a really, really good movie. 
I'd love for Alex to be in one of these types of movies, great subject, script, ensemble cast, etc.


----------



## Santress

I would like to see Spotlight but haven't gotten around to it yet but hope to do so soon.
Love Mark Ruffalo too - good actor and easy on the eyes.  Seems like a genuinely nice person too.

HQ of last night's pic:





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

+

Cute but fuzzy fan pic from last night (April 9, 2016):

"Well last night was pretty amazing. #mtvmovieawards #afterparty #alexanderskarsgard."

-*lifebyhannah* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I guess because this is a PG film they need this demographic badly to put bums on seats. And it's MTV where gimmicks come to die.
> 
> Still...as you said BC..other interviews have pushed the line that it's close to Edgar Rice Burrough's original vision for his main character. And so far, Alex himself has taken a more serious tone talking about the role.
> 
> So, even as Alex's sense of humour and willingness to "go there" is one of his appealing traits...this came off as a bit of a cheap stunt to me.
> 
> His legs look good though



I didn't think the movie was rated yet. The PG ratings have been the trailers.

This doesn't bother me.  He's a fun guy.  He's dressed in drag on the red carpet.  Going without pants will get the movie mentioned and that's what's important.  

They need to make fun of all the silly crap that is going around about Tarzan.  The "why is he wearing pants" comments from the trailer drives me crazy.  I'm just happy he didn't swing on stage from a vine.

I would love to be one of the girls behind him who got the butt shot while he was on stage.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> I didn't think the movie was rated yet. The PG ratings have been the trailers.
> 
> This doesn't bother me.  He's a fun guy.  He's dressed in drag on the red carpet.  Going without pants will get the movie mentioned and that's what's important.
> 
> They need to make fun of all the silly crap that is going around about Tarzan.  The "why is he wearing pants" comments from the trailer drives me crazy.  I'm just happy he didn't swing on stage from a vine.
> 
> I would love to be one of the girls behind him who got the butt shot while he was on stage.



IMDb has it's expected MPAA rating at PG-13. So the MTV crowd sits firmly in the target demographic.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I didn't think the movie was rated yet. The PG ratings have been the trailers.
> 
> This doesn't bother me.  He's a fun guy.  He's dressed in drag on the red carpet.  Going without pants will get the movie mentioned and that's what's important.
> 
> They need to make fun of all the silly crap that is going around about Tarzan.  The "why is he wearing pants" comments from the trailer drives me crazy. I'm just happy he didn't swing on stage from a vine.
> 
> I would love to be one of the girls behind him who got the butt shot while he was on stage.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> IMDb has it's expected MPAA rating at PG-13. So the MTV crowd sits firmly in the target demographic.



Not expected, actual:

*The Legend of Tarzan*
Action / Adventure WB 7/1/16 *PG-13* sequences of action and violence, some sensuality and brief rude dialogue


http://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=mpaa&p=.htm
http://filmratings.com/search.html?filmTitle=legend+of+tarzan&x=0&y=0

The rating came out three weeks ago and there was some reaction to the 'some sensuality' part, as in 'what?!' but I guess Yates cleared that up with the 'Jane slaps Tarzan during love making' comment.


----------



## scarlet555

RedTopsy said:


> Funny that you think you know what happened at the MTV-show based on a
> few pics.
> Anyway, strange that Joel K wasn´t there. Maybe WB will ditch him after the SS-film,
> he doesn´t seem to have much promotion going on, but he is not the star of the film
> of course.
> Alex is the lead of his film and he has a lot more depending on the Tarzan-film.



Joel is not as famous as Alexander in the US, that's the impression that I get.  You don't have to be the lead to promote the movie or yousrelf.  That's what these shows do, in the US. There doesnt have to have a deep meaning behind showing up.  Its fot your fans.  In America, you disappear long enough people forget about you, whether you a good actor or not.


----------



## Kitkath70

I figured it was going to be PG 13 like every other action adventure movie.  It should do well with that rating.


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from last night:

One of the highlights of last night was meeting Eric Northman! (Alexander Skarsgård) Such a tall and nice man."

-*terifying.g* instagram


----------



## Santress

Pics from the event:

Sources: * Zimbio.com* & lifeandstylemag.com


----------



## Santress

More:

Source:  Zimbio.com


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:



























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More HQs:


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/924/4pMtrO.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr




Tku for all the photos and the gorgeous hq's  Alex really is a beautiful funny man.

I could watch those thighs pumping up to the stage all night  In fact I think I have! 












> refinery29:
> 
> Apparently his outfit choice came from a contest with Zac Efron, and were not complaining.
> 
> WATCH THE FULL SPEECH [url]http://www.refinery29.com/2016/04/108047/alexander-skarsgard-mtv-movie-awards-no-pants?utm_source=tumblr.com&utm_medium=post





> Gifs: MTV Movie Awards on MTV


----------



## Swanky

lol


----------



## Kitkath70

Thank you for all the gorgeous pictures and gifs.

After seeing the show last night and seeing all the positive press and tweets today, I think it was a smart move. He's coming up first in most of the MTV award searches.  He was playful with it and wasn't cocky at all.  I think it had the desired effect of getting people interested in or at least knowing that Tarzan is coming soon.


----------



## Maggiesview

Kitkath70 said:


> Thank you for all the gorgeous pictures and gifs.
> 
> After seeing the show last night and seeing all the positive press and tweets today, I think it was a smart move. He's coming up first in most of the MTV award searches.  He was playful with it and wasn't cocky at all.  I think it had the desired effect of getting people interested in or at least knowing that Tarzan is coming soon.


Right. He had a job to do at theawards ,as did many others,and he did his very well, better than most of the others,I would  say. He knows how to draw arttention and raise awareness and he's sure footed and adept enough to pull it off by using the right tone- playfulness, " classy and sophisticated " playfulness. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## VampFan

*Soothe Your Case Of The Mondays On ASkars&#8217; Bare Thighs*

I would&#8217;ve said, &#8220;Why is this a thing that is still happening in 2016?&#8220;, out loud while watching the MTV Movie Awards last night, but it was impossible to speak words with my mouth permanently attached to the bong that was helping me get through that mess. That question danced between the weed clouds in my head as I watched that trailer showcase (they showed like 10 million movie trailers) masquerading as a dumb award show. I finally got my answer to that question at the very end of that sh*t show when Swedish Panty Creamer Hall of Famer Alexander Skarsgard strutted onto the stage wearing the same ensemble that the maître d&#8217; at the cafe next to the bathhouse in the Scientology Centre wears.

As his lingonberries and Swedish blood sausage were stuffed into a pair of white man panties, ASkars presented the Best Movie award with his The Legend of Tarzan co-star Samuel L. Jackson. I&#8217;m not sure, but I think Star Whores: The Nerd Boners Awaken won that award. I wasn&#8217;t really paying attention, because all of my focus was on trying to find a peen print. You can&#8217;t tell from these pictures, but nearly every crotch in the audience shot out a jizz tsunami at the sight of ASkars in tighty-whities and the place flooded. ASkars and Samuel L. Jackson got stuck on the stage and had to be rescued by the Coast Guard.

This hot outfit almost makes up for the fact that ASkars wears soccer mom capris instead of a loincloth in that Tarzan ****. Hopefully, the marketing people behind Tarzan realized that this is the best way to sell that crap. I hope they keep it coming 

http://dlisted.com/2016/04/11/soothe-your-case-of-the-mondays-on-askars-bare-thighs/


----------



## Henares

:shame: I have to confess that I don´t look at his legs after seeing these wonderful pics and gifs. I love the firt one. Thank yo so much Zola, Santress and everyone.
I´m going to enjoy the sights and if I´m lucky, I´ll dream with them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Possible upcoming appearances:

Warner Bros panel at Cinema Con 12th April (aka tomorrow US time)

*WARNER BROS. PICTURES INVITES YOU TO THE BIG PICTURE, AN EXCLUSIVE PRESENTATION HIGHLIGHTING THE SUMMER OF 2016 AND BEYOND*
*Location*: The Colosseum
*Hosted by*:
Kevin Tsujihara, Chairman and CEO, Warner Bros.
Sue Kroll, President, Worldwide Marketing and Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures
Veronika Kwan Vandenberg, President, Worldwide Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures

*Source:* http://cinemacon.com/schedule/2016-events/#horizontalTab3


*Coachella*: Two weekends again - this upcoming weekend April 15, 16, 17 and next April  22, 23, 24

*Source*: https://www.coachella.com/

*****************************​
Day 2 looks great. G n R, Courtney Barnett (an Aussie), Ice Cube and Gary Clark Jr. I'm more interested in the supporting bands on the other days, Flume (also from Oz), St.Germain, Mavis Staples and maybe Sia.

A few possibilities....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Full list of Sponsored parties this weekend at Coachella:

http://www.celebuzz.com/featured/coachella-2016-parties-events-guide-weekend-one/


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> Thank you for all the gorgeous pictures and gifs.
> 
> After seeing the show last night and seeing all the positive press and tweets today, I think it was a smart move. He's coming up first in most of the MTV award searches.  He was playful with it and wasn't cocky at all.  I think it had the desired effect of getting people interested in or at least knowing that Tarzan is coming soon.



In addition to drawing attention to the movie, he also made himself intriguing. It was excellent exposure (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## VampFan

The main cast at Cinemacon:

https://twitter.com/wbpictures/status/720018613499863040


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Possible upcoming appearances:
> 
> Warner Bros panel at Cinema Con 12th April (aka tomorrow US time)
> 
> *WARNER BROS. PICTURES INVITES YOU TO &#8220;THE BIG PICTURE&#8221;, AN EXCLUSIVE PRESENTATION HIGHLIGHTING THE SUMMER OF 2016 AND BEYOND*
> *Location*: The Colosseum
> *Hosted by*:
> Kevin Tsujihara, Chairman and CEO, Warner Bros.
> Sue Kroll, President, Worldwide Marketing and Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures
> Veronika Kwan Vandenberg, President, Worldwide Distribution, Warner Bros. Pictures
> 
> *Source:* http://cinemacon.com/schedule/2016-events/#horizontalTab3
> 
> 
> *Coachella*: Two weekends again - this upcoming weekend April 15, 16, 17 and next April  22, 23, 24
> 
> *Source*: https://www.coachella.com/
> 
> *****************************​
> Day 2 looks great. G n R, Courtney Barnett (an Aussie), Ice Cube and Gary Clark Jr. I'm more interested in the supporting bands on the other days, Flume (also from Oz), St.Germain, Mavis Staples and maybe Sia.
> 
> A few possibilities....



Overall this year looks meh to me. Though I'm interested in whether or not GnR shows up, and if they show up on time.

Alex with Mario Lopez:

https://twitter.com/extratv/status/720012282525122560
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEHj3kahlMr/?taken-by=wbpictures&hl=en


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Pics of Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* at *CinemaCon* today (April 12, 2016):

The cast from The #LegendOfTarzan. Returning to the jungle this July. #CinemaCon @MargotRobbie @SamuelLJackson - WBPictures

-*WBPictures* Twitter

https://twitter.com/wbpictures/status/720018613499863040

-*ExtraTV* twitter

https://twitter.com/extratv/status/720012282525122560

-*MOREFOX5 * twitter

https://twitter.com/MOREFOX5/status/720020685658042368

https://twitter.com/MOREFOX5/status/720023631389073408

-*MovieZine* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Overall this year looks meh to me. Though I'm interested in whether or not GnR shows up, and if they show up on time.



So far the GnR reviews have been really good.  I'm taking my son to see them at Soldier Field this July.  They had better show up cuz those tickets weren't cheap 

The cast looks great.  I guess MTV was the kick off to their promotion.  I'm assuming we'll see more and more over the coming weeks.


----------



## Santress

New photos of Alex, Margot Robbie, Christoph Waltz & Samuel L. Jackson promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* at *Cinema Con* (April 12, 2016).

Originals via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Originals via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

HQ/Tagged:

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

HQ/Tagged.

Source: * Getty*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> So far the GnR reviews have been really good.  I'm taking my son to see them at Soldier Field this July.  They had better show up cuz those tickets weren't cheap
> 
> The cast looks great.  I guess MTV was the kick off to their promotion.  I'm assuming we'll see more and more over the coming weeks.



I was happily surprised to see that so far the reviews for GnR are good. Soldier Field? Where they renovated it and now it looks like spaceship landed on it?

So far not much has come out about LOT, mixed bag so far though:

Margot Robbie, Sam Jackson, Alexander Skarsgard and Christoph Waltz  take the stage to introduce The Legend of Tarzan footage, teasing the  enormity of the film.
The footage starts with a bearded man hoping to protect his child.  He's surrounded by gorillas and one eventually finds the child crying.  Other gorillas approach but the first takes him from the shack and  raises him. They swing on branches together as other men fight wars and  mock him. Captain Rom is hoping to find Tarzan by holding Jane hostage.  Instead, a stampede of animals finds him. Massive explosions and  impressive animals and action sequences take the screen. Tarzan is last  seen battling an army in the forest.

http://comicbook.com/dc/2016/04/12/warner-brothers-cinemacon-presentation-suicide-squad-tarzan-more/


https://twitter.com/joblocom/status/720042065564860416

https://twitter.com/akstanwyck/status/720041909465387008

https://twitter.com/TheGregoryE/status/720041697250443264

https://twitter.com/firstshowing/status/720042092676775957​


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I was happily surprised to see that so far the reviews for GnR are good. *Soldier Field? Where they renovated it and now it looks like spaceship landed on it?*
> 
> So far not much has come out about LOT, mixed bag so far though:
> 
> Margot Robbie, Sam Jackson, Alexander Skarsgard and Christoph Waltz  take the stage to introduce The Legend of Tarzan footage, teasing the  enormity of the film.
> The footage starts with a bearded man hoping to protect his child.  He's surrounded by gorillas and one eventually finds the child crying.  Other gorillas approach but the first takes him from the shack and  raises him. They swing on branches together as other men fight wars and  mock him. Captain Rom is hoping to find Tarzan by holding Jane hostage.  Instead, a stampede of animals finds him. Massive explosions and  impressive animals and action sequences take the screen. Tarzan is last  seen battling an army in the forest.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/dc/2016/04/12/warner-brothers-cinemacon-presentation-suicide-squad-tarzan-more/
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/joblocom/status/720042065564860416
> 
> https://twitter.com/akstanwyck/status/720041909465387008
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheGregoryE/status/720041697250443264
> 
> https://twitter.com/firstshowing/status/720042092676775957​



That's just so the Lucas Museum doesn't feel out of place when they build it.

The comments seem to be split right now for LOT.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> That's just so the Lucas Museum doesn't feel out of place when they build it.
> 
> The comments seem to be split right now for LOT.



Ah, so they knew that several years in the future they wouldn't look so ugly in comparison! 

As for the reaction, it seems that they didn't show much more than what's already been in the trailers, so still hard to tell what the overall reaction to the actual movie will be. Which is of course true for every movie, but I do want this to do well.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, so they knew that several years in the future they wouldn't look so ugly in comparison!
> 
> As for the reaction, it seems that they didn't show much more than what's already been in the trailers, so still hard to tell what the overall reaction to the actual movie will be. Which is of course true for every movie, but *I do want this to do well*.



Me, too. I'm hopeful. I've been following the John Carter Files since you mentioned them earlier and now they have a Tarzan files section. Interesting article about the director's feelings about source material:


LOT relevant part, but the whole article is interesting:

Legend of Tarzan &#8212; What Solution Has Yates Put Forward?

With Tarzan, unlike John Carter (and more like Superman), we have a film franchise that is in danger of being perceived as having been &#8220;done to death&#8221; &#8212; and one which, like Superman, has a hero that might be perceived as being a little on the vanilla side, an eternal do-gooder&#8211;a perception that is based on the previous Hollywood movies, of which there are about 40.

One of the great ironies in the marketing of Legend of  Tarzan thus far is that the &#8216;pitch&#8217; is that this is basically not your granddad&#8217;s  Tarzan, this is something new and different and fresh and 21st century cool.  All of which is fair marketing, because all of these themes are true in relation to the movie Tarzans that have come before.

But the irony that seems to be emerging is this.  This &#8220;new, fresh Tarzan&#8221; that Yates has come up with is actually (shh&#8230;.don&#8217;t tell anyone) the old, original Tarzan that Edgar Rice Burroughs wrote and which was largely ignore by Hollywood as it went down the road first of all of a &#8220;Me, Tarzan,You Jane&#8221; primitive character, and later a jungle boy scout.

We&#8217;ll see if that is really where it all ends up.  But fans of the books are excited because it does seem like Yates has gone back to the original source material for both the story setup of Tarzan returning to Africa from life in London and for the themes of internal conflict that were an inherent part of Burroughs&#8217; Tarzan character at the point in his life (ten years after leaving the jungle) that the story explores.

Has Yates avoided the pitfall that befell both Stanton and Snyder?

We&#8217;ll find out soon enough.

http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2016/...-legend-of-tarzan-do-and-dont-have-in-common/


And, relating to this article, saw that Ben Affleck will definitely be directing and starring in the next stand alone Batman movie. A director who actually cares about the character. That's why I do hope that David Yates, who is an ERB fan and wanted to make this movie will do a good job.


----------



## Santress

From *ASN*:

Video of Alex at *CinemaCon 2016*.  

https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/720043988162510848

He tells ET Canada who the first person was that he called when he took the role of Tarzan. 

Hint:  Alex said he was probably more excited than I was when Id got it.

Video source:  *ET Canada* twitter

https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/720043988162510848

+

Pic from *ETCanada's* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> From *ASN*:
> 
> 
> 
> Video of Alex at *CinemaCon 2016*.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/720043988162510848
> 
> 
> 
> He tells ET Canada who the first person was that he called when he took the role of Tarzan.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint:  Alex said he was probably more excited than I was when Id got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Video source:  *ET Canada* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/720043988162510848
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from *ETCanada's* instagram




Not surprising, but really sweet. First impulse is to call you parents. Thanks for all the pics, santress.


THR recap on WB cinemacon presentation:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cinemacon-warner-bros-touts-stars-881843


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex and Margot look great together. I follow SLJ on instagram (I caved about a month ago and opened one). He takes great selfies. Looking forward to his shots from the Tarzan junket.

In fact, just looking at his Instagram now, he may have actually captured Alex by accident in this shot - look to the left in the darkened room. That hairline looks familiar.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free, Buckeye & Vamp. Agree, that definitely looks like him.

More from *Cinema Con 2016* (April 12, 2016, Las Vegas).

Source: Originals via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

HQs/Tagged.

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Sources:

1. *Zimbio*

2. *kayla_silverfox* instagram:

"My snapchat is star-studded as hell right now. (This is the cast of Tarzan. Helloooooo Alexander Skarsgard. ) #cinemacon."


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, again, Santress. I hope when they gear up for promos,they would pair up Skars with a co-star for interviews. Last night's Captain America interview with "team Cap" on Jimmy Kimmel was great. Alex also seems more relaxed when he's paired with a co-star for interviews (Michael Pena for WOE). 

PS Also, love seeing Christoph.


----------



## rufus t firefly

When does Tarzan hit the theaters?


----------



## VampFan

rufus t firefly said:


> When does Tarzan hit the theaters?




July 1 in the US.

Here is a list of release dates internationally now:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/releaseinfo

China isn't on this list so I'm guessing this isn't complete


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

Two more from instagram:

"#skwad + Alex #cinemacon #SuicideSquad."

-*JoelKinnaman* instagram

"He TARZAN! Actor Alexander Skarsgard talking about his mighty and shirtless role in @tarzanmovie @cinemacon #MOREFOX5 #cinemacon #Tarzan."

-*MoreFox5* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good to see him hanging with Joel. I spy Amelia Clarke with the crew as well.

ETA: oddities...I don't follow her but just had a peek and Alexa updated her description on Twitter to say "If you're reading this it's too late", which seems a bit cryptic to me (?)


----------



## jooa

^^ She has that a couple of weeks or even months now. I saw that for the first time maybe in February. (I think that it maybe is just name of Drake album)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ She has that a couple of weeks or even months now. I saw that for the first time maybe in February. (I think that it maybe is just name of Drke album)



Ah ok. I don't follow her, like I said.


----------



## jooa

^^ I follow her on Instagram, on twitter only occasionally, so I don't really know how long she has that sentence on her profile.

Thank you Ladies for all updates - articles, pics, gifs etc.


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL]






















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

Santress said:


> Sources:
> 
> 1. *Zimbio*
> 
> 2. *kayla_silverfox* instagram:
> 
> "My snapchat is star-studded as hell right now. (This is the cast of Tarzan. Helloooooo Alexander Skarsgard. ) #cinemacon."



Love the pic of Alex and Christoph!


----------



## Santress

Source:  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

He TARZAN! Actor Alexander Skarsgard talking about his mighty and shirtless role in @tarzanmovie @cinemacon #MOREFOX5 #cinemacon #Tarzan.

-*MoreFox5* instagram

"#AlexanderSkarsgard talking #Tarzan at @wbpictures gala at #CinemaCon."

-*BraveNewHWD* twitter

https://twitter.com/BraveNewHWD/status/720136506640195584


----------



## Santress

More HQ:


























Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkargardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## jooa

> CINEMACON BUZZMETER   WHAT&#8217;S HOT AND COLD AT THIS YEAR&#8217;S EXHIBITOR CONFAB IN VEGAS:
> 
> 1. _&#8220;THE CONJURING 2&#8221;   James Wan&#8217;s horror sequel had the audience eating out of the palm of its hand. A big pop of applause at the end. (Warner Bros.)
> 2. __&#8220;THE LEGEND OF TARZAN&#8221;   A large-scale movie movie  that the audience of exhibitors was clearly eager to get on their  screens. The extended trailer, featuring star Alexander Skarsgard,  bought a rousing round of applause.(Warner Bros.)
> 3. __&#8220;STORY OF YOUR LIFE&#8221;   Alien  invasion thriller from &#8220;Sicario&#8217;s&#8221; Denis Villeneuve looks moody and  visionary. Amy Adams and Jeremy Renner star in the film.(Paramount)
> 4. __&#8220;SUICIDE SQUAD&#8221;   The  crowd seemed eager for a different spin on the comic book genre, and  David Ayer&#8217;s super-villain movie looks ready to give it to them. (Warner Bros.)
> 5. __&#8220;BAD MOMS&#8221;   Mila Kunis comedy about misbehaving PTA members scored big laughs for its off-color jokes. (STX)
> 6. __&#8220;FANTASTIC BEASTS AND WHERE TO FIND THEM&#8221;   A  little been there, done that, but the crowd was nevertheless eager for  more &#8220;Harry Potter&#8221; on their screens. Of course they are; it&#8217;s a  multi-billion dollar franchise. (Warner Bros.)
> 7. __&#8220;LIGHTS OUT&#8221;   This  footage was jump-scare city, yielding lots of audible reactions  throughout (and even some uneasy laughter to shake off the tension). (Warner Bros.)
> 8. __&#8220;THE NICE GUYS&#8221;   Russell  Crowe already had the audience worked into a bit of a lather with his  funny intro. The laughs kept coming with writer-director Shane Black&#8217;s  raunch, co-starring Ryan Gosling. (Warner Bros.)
> 9. __&#8220;ALLIED&#8221;   Trailer for spy romance with Brad Pitt, Marion Cotillard was sensual, stylish, reeking of Oscar pedigree. (Paramount)
> 10. __&#8220;FREE STATE OF JONES&#8221;   Civil War drama starring Matthew McConaughey showcased gripping battle scene, but could be too downbeat to do big box office. (STX)
> 11. __&#8220;BAYWATCH&#8221;   Lots of girls in bikinis and an enthusiastic Dwayne Johnson, but the jokes were overly bro-y. (Paramount)
> 12. __&#8220;JACK REACHER: NEVER GO BACK&#8221;   Did anyone ask for this? Tom Cruise should hurry up and make &#8220;Mission: Impossible 6.&#8221; (Paramount) _


source: http://variety.com/2016/film/news/cinemacon-buzzmeter-whats-hot-and-cold-in-las-vegas-1201752133/


----------



## djuna1

jooa said:


> source: http://variety.com/2016/film/news/cinemacon-buzzmeter-whats-hot-and-cold-in-las-vegas-1201752133/



Wow, sounds great!!!  Thanks Jooa!


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress for all the wonderful photos. 
Alex and Margot look great together, 
I think they will be amazing as Tarzan and Jane, 
can´t wait to see them in the film. 


also great to read the Cinamacon Buzzmeter 
Thanks for the link Jooa.
Yay, for Tarzan!


----------



## Zola24

Tku *everyone* for all the info and *Santress* for all the photos and great hq's 





















> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> Says Tarzan Was The Original Superhero CinemaCon &#10085; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_ULIth-X_E



*Alexander Skarsgard Says Tarzan Was The Original Superhero | CinemaCon*

ET Canada / 13 April 2016


----------



## Zola24

Oops, almost forgot these, smh! 











> beaufortplace:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård at CinemaCon 2016 (x) https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/720043988162510848
> 
> (&#8220;I had to impress my dad&#8221; https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/720043988162510848 -@legendoftarzan https://www.instagram.com/legendoftarzan/ star #AlexanderSkarsgard told us he took on the iconic role of #Tarzan partly because his dad is such a big fan. #CinemaCon)



And from Saturday night, the gift that keeps on giving 








> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> Nope, no pants, no pants. It&#8217;s just as sexy but a little bit more classier, and dare I say more sophisticated.


----------



## Zola24

> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> *Me Tarzan you gotta give the fans a little skin*



8 limit thing, grr!


----------



## Zola24

> skarsgardaddict:
> 
> Nope. No pants, no pants.


----------



## Zola24

And in case we were forgetting, (as if), what the pr was all about, some more new/old Tlot gifs 















likeasummer


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa & Suz.

More from instagram including an adorable pic of Alex & Margot.

Sources:  

1. *USWeekly* instagram

Nothing but love for #Legend Of Tarzan costars #Alexander Skarsgard and #Margot Robbie! green_heart (Photo credit: Eric Charbonneau/Invision for Warner Bros./AP Images).

2. *MoreFox5* instagram:

Alexander Skarsgard was all smiles when talking about playing #Tarzan @cinemacon #MOREFOX5 #Alexander Skarsgard #cinemacon @fox5lasvega.

3. *JoshuaHorowitz* instagram

"Super excited to launch my new photo series: Attractive Men Judging Me. #will smith #alexander skarsgard #jai courtney #joel kinnaman #cinema con #suicide squad #the legend of tarzan."

4. *HipHollywood* instagram

"Geesh, who wasn't at the screening for #The Big Picture at #cinemacon yesterday?! #Christoph Waltz #alexander skarsgard #margot robbie #samuel l jackson #kevin hart #Will Smith."


----------



## Santress

Source:  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Kitkath70

Seriously how stinkin cute are those two!   I hope they get interviewed together a lot during press junkets.


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:

Get Together Already!

Alexander Skarsgård embraced fellow gorgeous blond Margot Robbie during Warner Bros CinemaCon presentation in Las Vegas April 12 (Credit: Eric Charbonneau/Invision for Warner Bros./AP Images).

-*USMagazine*.com

http://www.usmagazine.com/hot-pics/get-together-already-w202566


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> Seriously how stinkin cute are those two!   I hope they get interviewed together a lot during press junkets.



Me too!  Lovely pics and gif's, thanks Santress and Zola!


----------



## jooa

> Extras Mario Lopez was  backstage at CinemaCon in Las Vegas with  Kevin Hart and Alexander Skarsgård as they chatted about their upcoming  movies. Watch!
> http://extratv.com/videos/0_zjznzcug


Alex is about 0:49.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress and Zola and everyone else for the lovely pics and vids. So should we assume that he will go to Cochella this year? Well I will at least not bump in to him in London next week.

And Alex and Margot looks  so fab together, and I holding thumbs for him and the Tarzan movie. And I agree, I hope they pair Alex with co-workers when they promote the movie.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa.

This one looks really familiar.  Do we have this one?

Shared on instagram today (April 14, 2016):

"#tbt to the time when we were hanging out with Mr. Tarzan at the beach! #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #greatmemories#hebeggedforthepicture."

-*danicleiton* instagram


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress and Zola and everyone else for the lovely pics and vids. So should we assume that he will go to Cochella this year? Well I will at least not bump in to him in London next week.
> 
> And Alex and Margot looks  so fab together, and I holding thumbs for him and the Tarzan movie. And I agree, I hope they pair Alex with co-workers when they promote the movie.



Tku2 (and djuna)  It'd be so good if Alex, (and Alexa), pitches up at Coachella this year. I live in hope 

I agree Alex and Margot look so good together, their chemistry is off the scale, Tarzan and Jane are going to be awesome, and I can hardly wait to see them.

Have fun in London 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Jooa. 'smile1:
> 
> This one looks really familiar.  Do we have this one?
> 
> Shared on instagram today (April 14, 2016):
> 
> "#tbt to the time when we were hanging out with Mr. Tarzan at the beach! #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #greatmemories#hebeggedforthepicture."
> 
> -*danicleiton* instagram



Idk, I don't remember it, lol, but tbt ig's are always fun so tku for posting 

Eta: Tku2 for even more lovely photos. There's no fakery going on there, just genuine affection and admiration ;D Amongst all the cast too!


------------------












> skarsgardaddict:
> 
> &#8217;&#8216;What happens on set, stays on set&#8217;&#8217; (x) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmy1fbJ7M3s

















> skarsjoy:
> 
> DVR alert: #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl will air on the premium cable channel Starz on Wednesday, April 20th (check your local listings)
> 
> In this poignant adaptation of the acclaimed graphic novel (by Phoebe Gloeckner), a precocious teenage girl living in 1970s San Francisco tries to understand the connection between sex and love after she seduces her bohemian mother&#8217;s boyfriend.
> 
> Directed by Marielle Heller; starring Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig, Christopher Meloni and Abigail Wait.


----------



## djuna1

Alexa is attending a wedding this weekend in Somerset, England, but there is still hope for you, Zola, that she and Alex might be there next weekend or he will be there with Björne and Keith. 

I must admit that I wasn't interested in the Tarzan movie at all, but I'm kinda excited about it now! I hope Alex and all the other cast members will have a great time during the press tour.


----------



## Maggiesview

jooa said:


> Alex is about 0:49.


Alex confirms in this brief interview that going pantless at the MTV awards was his idea. Mario asked him how they sold him on hoping pantless and he said " I was the dumb one who sold it to myself" Then, he chuckled.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks, again, Santress. I hope when they gear up for promos,they would pair up Skars with a co-star for interviews. Last night's Captain America interview with "team Cap" on Jimmy Kimmel was great. Alex also seems more relaxed when he's paired with a co-star for interviews (Michael Pena for WOE).
> 
> PS Also, love seeing Christoph.



I do hope they pair him up with his co-stars, especially Christoph, and perhaps Djimon. I have needs! 



VampFan said:


> July 1 in the US.
> 
> Here is a list of release dates internationally now:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/releaseinfo
> 
> China isn't on this list so I'm guessing this isn't complete



At the beginning of the year Variety mentioned LOT as one of the possibilities for WB for release in China, so far I think only BvS for WB has been released there, but with the quota who knows if they'll choose LOT as one of those movies. But we may not know until much closer to July.

http://variety.com/2015/film/asia/china-quota-hollywood-star-wars-2016-1201661636/





djuna1 said:


> Alexa is attending a wedding this weekend in Somerset, England, but there is still hope for you, Zola, that she and Alex might be there next weekend or he will be there with *Björne and Keith*.
> 
> I must admit that I wasn't interested in the Tarzan movie at all, but I'm kinda excited about it now! I hope Alex and all the other cast members will have a great time during the press tour.



We're overdue from some Fares/Alex bromance, so perhaps this weekend, or next, at Coachella.

Thanks for all the pics, gifs, videos, etc. And this is just two promo appearances this week. And promotion really hasn't started yet, I might be overwhelmed by the end of June.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Henares

Thank you very much to everyone. Your pics, info, updates , gifs...are amazing, wonderful, incredible...!!!!!!! Thank you for your work. You espend time for our happiness!!!!! &#128536;


----------



## mik1986

Hi everyone.  Just popped in to say "Hi".


----------



## a_sussan

Hiii mik, nice to see ya!!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mik1986

Hi A_Sussan! It's been a while...real life happened. My Mom passed away in the interim. Thought I'd take a break from the doldrums to say "Hi" to everyone.


----------



## a_sussan

Sad to hear, my condolences to you and your family.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mik1986

Thank you A_Sussan


----------



## Henares

My thoughts are with you, mik1986. If you need a friend, I´ll be with you.


----------



## mik1986

Thank you so much Henares


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Hi A_Sussan! It's been a while...real life happened. My Mom passed away in the interim. Thought I'd take a break from the doldrums to say "Hi" to everyone.



Oh Mik  I'm so sad for you. Your Mum is such a special person and she'll always have a place in your heart. You know you helped me so much, if ever you need me you know where I am. Whispering prayers for you all &#9829;x


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mik1986 said:


> Hi A_Sussan! It's been a while...real life happened. My Mom passed away in the interim. Thought I'd take a break from the doldrums to say "Hi" to everyone.




Ah, )O@)#($)(*!!!


----------



## mik1986

Thank you so much Zola24


----------



## mik1986

Thank you so much Buckeye Chicago


----------



## Santress

Mik, I am so sorry about your mom.

From ASN:

Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* with Margot Robbie today (April 19, 2016, London).

Sources:

1. Alexander Skarsgard & @MargotRobbie with director David Yates at a special #LegendOfTarzan preview event in London!

"We created a miniature Africa in Watford... with real trees and a river!" #AlexanderSkarsgard on filming #LegendOfTarzan in London.

"Finding a great actor who looks good without clothes on is really hard, but Alex has both!" David Yates on the casting of #LegendOfTarzan.

-*WarnerBrosUK* twitter 

https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722373271614812160

https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722378153059053568

https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722382201657147394


2. So much beauty in one room! We're having a sneaky peek at #LegendOfTarzan with @MargotRobbie & Alexander Skarsgard.

-*ODE* twitter 

https://twitter.com/ODE/status/722379990499766272

Alex promoting The Legend of Tarzan with Margot Robbie today (April 19, 2016, London).

3. Funny moment at #LegendOfTarzan press junket in London when Alexander Skarsgård bends his knees to get on the same height as co-actor Margot Robbie and director Davit Yates @abnojesbladet.

-*tobbe_ek* instagram & twitter 

https://twitter.com/Tobbe_Ek/status/722388571932516352

4. A morning with Margot & the #TheLegendOfTarzan crew &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgård.

-*thisislucy* twitter 

https://twitter.com/thisislucy/status/722382645263495168

5. We've swung into London on the Central Vine to check out some special clips from #LegendOfTarzan."

-*gaytimesmag* instagram

6. Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #theskars #bestillmybeatingheart #margotrobbie #legendoftarzan.

I prefer my Tarzan sans clothes #alexanderskarsgard #theskars.

-*ilonkaleenheer* instagram

7. With the lovely @margotrobbie today for #TheLegendofTarzan with #AlexanderSkarsgard #pressconference movie coming out in #july2016 Just seen 20 min clip. It's AMAZING #MargoRobbie.

-*marygreenwel* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Legend Of Tarzan sequel planned at Warner Brothers? David Yates  reveals that there is an outline for a potential sequel to this summer&#8217;s  big release?*

*This morning, we had the opportunity to spend some time  looking at some really quite brilliant footage from this summer&#8217;s  upcoming Legend Of Tarzan. While we take to our dictaphone to write up  some of the juicy tidbits, we thought we&#8217;d share the following  newsworthy bit which came up right at the end of the press conference.  The news surrounds a potential Legend Of Tarzan sequel.
*The footage, in short, is quite impressive, and easily matches some  of the superb CGI that we&#8217;ve seen in this past week&#8217;s big release, _The Jungle Book_. The film was mostly created on sound stages in Leavesden on the outskirts of London, and like Disney&#8217;s box-office bohemoth,  takes us to the wilds of the jungle with some spectacular  computer-generated rainforests, and superb animated (not motion  captured) animal characters.
 Warner Brothers, as they should be, are super-confident with director *David Yates*&#8216; film, and it looks like this could be the first of many. Are we about to get a &#8216;Tarzan&#8217; universe? Yates described his forthcoming summer adventure.
_&#8220;It&#8217;s a highly entertaining, and very moving two hours in the  cinema which will take us to a place that you haven&#8217;t been to in a  while, and one which we&#8217;d like to take you to again. If you come and  watch it.&#8221;_
 That comment stirred immediate interest in the audience. So, is a* Legend Of Tarzan* sequel already planned?
_&#8220;We have an outline, which we&#8217;re really excited about,&#8221;_ Yates said to the screening room, full of journalists from across Europe.
 So in short, and of course we&#8217;re just speculating here from his  comments, but there could be more than one planned movie in the Tarzan  universe. Could this be the next big franchise at Warner Brothers?
 More news as we get it.


http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/2016/04/19/david-yates-discusses-possibility-legend-tarzan-sequel/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.

Also from ASN:

More photos of Alex and Margot Robbie promoting The Legend of Tarzan in the UK (April 19, 2016, London).

Sources:

1. David Yates, @MargotRobbie, Alexander Skarsgard & David Barron at today's #LegendOfTarzan preview event in London!

-*WarnerBrosUK* twitter 

https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722420380732956672

2. Just sitting right behind Margot Robbie and Alexander Skarsgård.

-*boywonderjoel* twitter 

https://twitter.com/boywonderjoel/status/722423993224011778

3. Had a great morning with a sneak peek of #legendoftarzan, ended up sitting directly behind the stars of the film. Can't wait to watch the whole movie! #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie.

-*joelrobison* instagram

4. Watching a Margot Robbie film with Margot Robbie was a dream. In my mind we were holding hands and sharing popcorn #LegendOfTarzan.

-*pascaleday* instagram

5. Hanging out with the BFF Margot again for the second time in as many months, and yes, you're right, #alexanderskarsgard is looking Right. At. Me #legendoftarzan #margotrobbie.

-*clairebeswick_* instagram


----------



## Santress

6. Not a bad start to the working day... #davidyates #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #davidbarron #legendoftarzan all da hashtags.

-*taliedelemere* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Today we got to catch a fairly long look at the upcoming David Yates  movie the Legend of Tarzan  to call it an epic would probably be an  understatement.*

 The stunning visuals, excellent casting in the form of Alexander  Skarsgård, Margot Robbie, Christoph Waltz and Samuel L Jackson, and  sheer scale of the production look like it will prove to be a hit with  audiences when the movie eventually swings into cinemas on July 8. Its  no surprise that the studio and writers are already planning a sequel
 We have an outline which were very excited about, revealed David  Yates at the end of a London press conference. Alexander Skarsgard  quickly chimed in: Yeah its called Tarzan gains weight, or Tarzan eats  cake. I wrote it! The strict diet and training regime to develop  Tarzans jaw dropping abs was clearly quite intense for poor Alex.
  But apart from the gruelling diet and training, what was it like for  Alex and Margot to step into the roles of Tarzan and Jane? At the London  press conference GT asked if they felt daunted taking on two of the  most famous roles in movie history.
  These guys handled the material so well that, if it had ended up in  the wrong hands, it could have come off cheesy, Margot explained. It  wasnt like reinventing the wheel, I wasnt worried about all the  previous performances, I was just worried about; Will we make the film  with the correct tone? I missed a lot of the earlier viersion of  Tarzan, so I didnt have that stuck in my head then, thank goodness. I  think I had just the Disney animated version, so I didnt feel bad about  re-doing the cartoon.
 In fact it was a delight for Alex, who told us that the role was  quite personal for him and his family: My Dad was, and is, a massive  Tarzan fan, he explained.
 When he was a kid, every Saturday, he would go to to the matinée and  watch Johnny Weissmuller on the big screen. And growing up hed have  these VHS cassettes that wed watch, so that was my introduction to the  character, and how I fell in love with Tarzan and that world. That was  70 years ago when those movies came out, so I wasnt too daunted to be  honest with you.
 Tonally its so different, the take on the story and the character   It didnt feel like I was taking over from someone who did it two years  ago, that everyone loved. So much time has passed. Ill never compete  with Johnny Weissmuller, but I just wanted to impress my father. He was  more excited than I was!
 Director David Yates went on to talk about how Alex was the perfect  choice for the role. He knew really early on, that it had to be Alex.  Finding a really good actor with a really good body is actually quite  tricky, David explained to the press conference.
 Someone who can act really brilliantly, which Alex can, but who also  look fantastic without any clothes on That combination is difficult to  find. And Alex has both of those Gifts.
 Because we were reinventing and recreating this character for a new  audience, the Tarzan in my head was tall and vertical and had real  length So to speak. And I love Alexs verticality, his poise, his grace  and I felt that Tarzan in the past always felt really wide and square.  We need someone to be an English lord with poise, and yet swing through  the jungle and be amazingly dexterous in a very natural environment.
  But what about the footage itself? Well, from what we could see it  looks like its going to be a hugely entertaining, popcorn chomping  Saturday night movie. The action scenes between the excellent animated  animals and Tarzan looks incredible and have the wright of a gorillas  fist behind them. From the stunning wide shots of the jungle, to the  incredibly personal moments between Tarzan and Jane, you can see David  Yates excellent direction shine through. Theres even a scene where  Christoph Waltz sits at a table and monologues in an evil manner,  something almost every movie featuring Christoph Waltz seems to include.
 Overall, we leave the press conference with high hopes for the legend  of Tarzan. Of course the proof will always be in the final product.
_The Legend of Tarzan swings into cinemas on July 8 in the UK and July 1 in the US._


_https://www.gaytimes.co.uk/culture/34372/a-legend-of-tarzan-sequel-is-already-in-the-works/_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*The Legend of Tarzan sneak peek report and Q&A with Margot Robbie, Alexander Skarsgard and David Yates*

April 19, 2016 by Scott J. Davis 0 Comments 



Even though it&#8217;s not out until July, Flickering Myth&#8217;s Scott J. Davis  had the chance to see some early footage from the upcoming action  adventure *The Legend of Tarzan*, which was screened in  London this morning along with a special Q&A with the the film&#8217;s  stars Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie and director David Yates.
The footage, still far from finished but nearing its completion, was a  fully immersive one, with some sumptuous looks at the jungle  surroundings where the action takes place. But rather than this being an  origin story, the film looks more at Tarzan&#8217;s (Skarsgard) life after  becoming Lord Greystoke and how events transpire for him and Jane  (Robbie) to return to the jungle.
In the scenes we were shown, we  see Tarzan as a young boy being rescued by a group of apes who take him  in despite the reservations of one the tribes lead apes who sees him as  an enemy. Later, we see Tarzan and George Washington Williams (Samuel L.  Jackson), new compatriot of the vine-swinger, trying to catch up to a  train full of generals and army men. &#8220;How do we catch a train going at  40mph?&#8221; says Williams. &#8220;Gravity&#8221; replies Tarzan as he jumps off a cliff  face down hundreds of feet to the trees below as Williams eventually  follows in an ungraceful manner.
And we were also introduced to the film&#8217;s villain, Captain Rom  (Christoph Waltz) who is intent on capturing Tarzan, holding Jane  hostage until he gets him. In one sequence shown, Rom and Jane share a  very tense dinner with Rom laying out his plans, whilst a later shot  sees Jane spit at Rom as she is held by his henchmen.
The footage  climaxed with a stampede of animals hurtling towards the local town in a  sequence reminiscent of the Wildebeest charge in Disney&#8217;s *The Lion King*,  as Tarzan runs with them to try and save Jane. It&#8217;s certainly going to  be the film&#8217;s stand-out sequence and while some of the footage we saw  was still rough around the edges, it looks like *The Legend of Tarzan* is going to be something special.
On  the film, director David Yates said that of all the script&#8217;s he  receives, this one stood out: &#8220;I just fell in love with it&#8230; It&#8217;s epic  but it had some great old-fashioned sensibilities but also had themes  that were very connected to now.&#8221;
Margot Robbie, who plays Jane (who is already married to Tarzan) said  of her character: &#8220;She&#8217;s fiercely independent but also very in love  with her husband&#8230; She is very emotionally strong as Tarzan is physically  strong and I felt it was very important that they were both strong in  their own way.&#8221;
And while the physical side was important to  capture the character, Skarsgard&#8217;s initial reaction was how interesting  the take on the material was: &#8220;It&#8217;s such an iconic character and it&#8217;s a  story that&#8217;s been told hundreds of times&#8230;then I opened the script and  it&#8217;s Tarzan as John Clayton Greystoke&#8230;so we open the movie not in the  jungle but in London and his journey and his arc is almost the  opposite.&#8221;
You can listen to the full audio from the Q&A below  (apologies in advance for the sound from David Yates, his microphone  wasn&#8217;t working great and as such was quiet quiet during the talk):
http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2016/...t-robbie-alexander-skarsgard-and-david-yates/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

We&#8217;ve seen many different versions of Edgar Rice Burroughs&#8217; Tarzan story  since it was written back in 1914 and when we first heard that another  was on the way, we wondered if it was actually needed. After seeing the  footage this morning presented by Director David Yates, we&#8217;re starting  to think now is very much the time.
Yates and Producing partner David Barron are best known for their  work on the Harry Potter movies (Yates directed the final four films in  the franchise and primed and ready to bring Fantastic Beasts and Where  to Find them to the big screen this Christmas). In between Potter  projects, they somehow found the time and space to bring the Tarzan  story to the big screen in what they insist is a version unlike we&#8217;ve  ever seen.
 Both the Davids joined lead actors Alexander  Skarsgård and Margot Robbie in a Q&A this morning in London to show a  room full of press 20 minutes of footage and to answer the questions we  had.
 We were shown around 7 scenes, some were epic and a couple much more  small in scale so they could focus on the characters. The story (from  what we saw) involves Tarzan and Jane getting married, returning back to  the jungle (for what reason is unclear). While they are there, Christoph  Waltz (Captain Rom) arrives in Gabon to capture many of the indigenous  people introducing the slave trade to a movie that seems to be hitting  issues like this head on. At least one of the acts is taken up by Waltz  character kidnapping Robbie with Tarzan in hot pursuit with his  side-kick / light relief Samuel L. Jackson hot on his heels.   
 One of the scenes features a wonderful back and forth with Robbie and  Waltz characters after she&#8217;s been kidnapped with Waltz doing what he  does best in those brilliantly acted evil roles. The sweeping landscapes  that we saw make it hard to believe that all the scenes involving  actors were shot on the back lot of Leavesden Studios in sunny Watford  near London.
n another scene we see a very ripped Alexander Skarsgård going head  to head with the alpha male gorilla in what looks like it would be a  one-way fight. The CG looks exceptional and again it&#8217;s no surprise that  the team behind movies like Harry Potter would go to such lengths to  make their movie as good as it can be using state of the art technology  combined with a great script (from Adam Cozad who worked previously on  Jack Ryan). 
Robbie talks about how she was hooked from the get-go:
 &#8220;I got the script Tarzan and immediately I saw it I thought &#8216;I don&#8217;t want to do Tarzan because I thought I knew it.'&#8221;
 &#8220;It surprised me &#8230; I fell in love with it&#8230;. It felt romantic, epic&#8230;..  It had some very old fashioned sensibilities but also it had themes  which felt very connected to now and very present to now. In terms of  how we find our environment, what we&#8217;re doing to the animal species  around the planet and it made me smile with a lot of humour in it. I  just couldn&#8217;t resist it.&#8221;
 Margot Robbie says of her &#8216;Jane&#8217; that she&#8217;s &#8216;fiercely independent,  emotionally strong&#8217; as opposed to Tarzan&#8217;s physical strength which is  what draws them together.
&#8216;I was so taken by the grand scale of it and even on the page it felt so epic! Everything about it was so rich and big!&#8217;
 Alexander gives us a bit more info into what we can expect from the movie:
 &#8220;We open the movie not in the jungle but with John and Jane in London  and they&#8217;ve been there for almost a decade. In a way it&#8217;s his arc or  journey is the opposite of the origin of the story or the novel or the  most of old movies which is about taming the beast. This is a man that  has already perfected that. He&#8217;s civilised himself or acclimated his  life in Victorian London but he has a home and he feels obligated to be  there.&#8221;
 &#8220;Instead of taming the beast it&#8217;s about keeping the beast within and  then slowly it comes out which I think is a metaphor we can all relate  to&#8221;.
 The Q&A ended with Yates saying that &#8216;we&#8217;d love to take you to  this place again&#8217; and Producer David Barron confirming &#8216;we have an  outline&#8217; for a second movie so they are obviously excited for how this  movies does and that they may well be able to tackle this world again.
If you&#8217;re a fan of the Tarzan story, we really think this will be one  you&#8217;ll be excited to see and is a different take on the Edgar Rice  Burroughs tale that we all know and love.
 The Legend of Tarzan is in cinemas July 8th.
http://www.heyuguys.com/legend-tarzan-footage-margot-robbie-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hollywood News already has a second article:
*&#8216;Legend Of Tarzan&#8217; footage reaction; What we learned*

                                  By Paul Heath - 
                                Apr 19, 2016


*Legend Of Tarzan footage reaction: David Yates brings footage of his big summer event movie to a special preview in London.*

*This morning, The Hollywood News and a number of other  outlets, attended a special preview screening of some footage from the  big Warner Bros. summer release, Legend Of Tarzan. Also in attendance  were the film&#8217;s stars The Legend Of Tarzan footage was actually very,  very good, and the WB may have a considerable hit on their hands. Here  are some of our initial thoughts.*


Warner Brothers brought director *David Yates*, stars *Alexander Skarsgård* and *Margot Robbie*, along with producer *David Barron*  to The Legend Of Tarzan footage preview on Tuesday morning. That list  of talent should tell you a lot about the kind of quality we&#8217;re looking  at here. Yates directed the last four Harry Potter movies, and will take  us back to the universe later this year with _Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them_.  Barron teamed with Yates on the Potter movies, and unites with him on  this summer tent pole. Skarsgård plays the title character, a very lean  version of Edgar Rice Burroughs&#8217; legendary character, while Robbie plays the role of Jane Porter.
 We were treated to six or seven key scenes from the film; around  twenty minutes of footage in all. The fully edited scenes, complete with  full score and CGI where relevant, were a mixture of action and  character-driven scenes, a stand-out featuring Robbie&#8217;s Jane and a  villanous *Christoph Waltz* is his typical menacing guise. Here&#8217;s what we learned from the footage, but be warned, there may be minor spoilers ahead.


*The effects are excellent.* It was a very brave  thing for Warner Brothers to show us footage of gorillas in their  natural habitat, along with wild buffalos, lions and much more so close  to the outstanding stuff seen in Jon Favreau&#8217;s _The Jungle Book_,  which was release just last week. David Yates revealed that everything  in his &#8216;Tarzan&#8217; world was shot on sound stages at Warner Bros&#8217; facility  just outside of Watford in north London. While the animals in the film  are not motion captured, but animated, they are all very realistic and  at least on a par with the stuff we saw in Disney&#8217;s Jungle Book.
*Skarsgård is built.* The True Blood alumni looks  every part the Tarzan that we&#8217;d expect, though is much leaner and indeed  taller than previous incarnates. His Tarzan/ John doesn&#8217;t have a  grunting, limited English-speaking Neanderthal (thankfully), but an  eloquently spoken, mostly fully clothed version (in the footage that we  saw anyway). Fear not though, as that shirt doesn&#8217;t stay on for long,  and for what we expect to be the last reel, he&#8217;s mostly topless. Here&#8217;s  what the actor had to say about playing the role, and how he personally  discovered the character. _&#8220;My Dad was, and is a massive Tarzan  fan. When he was a kid back in Sweden in the 50s and 60s he would, every  Saturday, go to the matinée and watch Johnny Weiss Miller on the big  screen. Growing up, he would have these VHS cassettes that we would  watch, so that was my introduction to the character, and how I fell in  love with Tarzan and that world. It wasn&#8217;t that daunting [stepping into  the role]. Tonally, it&#8217;s so different. It didn&#8217;t feel like I was taking  over from someone who did this two years ago. So much time has passed,  and I will never compete with Johnny Weiss Miller. I just wanted to just  impress my father.&#8221;_
 

*Samuel L. Jackson is hilarious*. This is another  really strong performance from Jackson. His character George Washington  Williams provided most of the comedic beats in the footage that we saw,  and seems to have a very bromantic relationship with Tarzan. In one  scene, Jackson&#8217;s character has to straddle Tarzan in order for them both  to swing onto a steam train travelling at 40 miles per hour.
*Robbie&#8217;s Jane is unlike any other incarnation*.  Margot Robbie revealed that out of all of the characters that she&#8217;s  played, this one is the one most like her. Jane seems to be a very  strong female character; one that is largely away from her other half  for the duration of the movie. The actress revealed to the journalists  why she chose to play the character in the movie, one that has been  played many times before, and whether she was worried about stepping  into the iconic shoes of Jane._ &#8220;The material, in the wrong hands,  could have turned out cheesy. I wasn&#8217;t really worried about all of the  previous performances, I was just worried that we&#8217;d make the film with  the correct tone. I was like, &#8216;if they&#8217;re going to do it (Yates and  producer Barron)&#8217;, I&#8217;m completely confident._&#8220;
*This film is unlike any other version.* David Yates  described how the project came his way and how he felt when he read the  script for the first time. &#8220;It made me smile. It had such a lot of  lovely things going on; lots of different colours. All the scripts that I  was being sent at that time just seemed to be one colour. This felt  different and I just couldn&#8217;t resist it really. I was surprised by it.&#8221;  Margot Robbie also shared her first thoughts. &#8220;It&#8217;s just epic, and in  the middle of it there&#8217;s this romance. Everything about it was just rich  and&#8230; big.&#8221; In the scenes that we saw, there are huge action sequences,  perfectly teamed with smaller character driven ones, and the one that  stands out is that aforementioned dinner scene between Robbie and Waltz.  &#8220;I was with Christoph for most of the filming. He was so fantastic to  work against because he never plays things the way you&#8217;d expect him to,  and he&#8217;s very unpredictable.&#8221;...


http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/2016/04/19/legend-of-tarzan-footage-reaction/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

"Just had a sneak peak of #legendoftarzan its ahahahaaaaaa mazing @warnerbrosentertainment @margotrobbie #tarzan #film #actors #movie #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #movie."

-*anna6johnson* instagram

Almost exactly the same photo on her twitter too:

"Just been swinging with #LegendOfTarzan."

-*Anna6johnson* twitter

https://twitter.com/Anna6johnson/status/722397252925452289


"Great Q+A with @MargotRobbie and #alexskarsgard for the new movie #LegendOfTarzan."

-*AntoSharp* twitter

https://twitter.com/AntoSharp/status/722392052525359105


'He made me Spaghetti Bolognaise so I instantly liked him' - #MargotRobbie on first meeting #AlexanderSkaarsgard #legendoftarzan."

-*bexaprilmay* instagram


"Me Tarzan You Jane. #legendoftarzan #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #movie #film #hollywood #tarzan #london #life #lifestyle #interview #kinoinsider #radiohamburg ."

-*christian.aust* instagram


----------



## Santress

"And on my left!!! #legendoftarzan @warnerbrosuk."

-*edibow* instagram

"Thank you to @WarnerBrosUK for the invite to the sneak peek of #LegendOfTarzan."

-*EmansBlogs* twitter

https://twitter.com/EmansBlogs/status/722386066012053504

"#LegendOfTarzan is going to be the best movie of the year! Loved the special footage I got to see!@WarnerBrosUK."

-*EveryllMusic* twitter

https://twitter.com/EveryllMusic/status/722400130901614594

"Director David Yates and producer David Barron at #legendoftarzan Q&A this morning. Not much #FantasticBeasts news."


-*FBAWTFTfilms* twitter

https://twitter.com/FBAWTFTfilms/status/722409509419933696

"Got a sneaky look at #LegendOfTarzan - here's David Yates, @MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard and David Barron."

-*FforFox* twitter

https://twitter.com/FforFox/status/722398223256698884


"So the preview of #LegendOfTarzan was insane! Cannot wait to see it when it's out!"

-*FilmmakerMike* twitter

https://twitter.com/FilmmakerMike/status/722384933000450048


----------



## Santress

"We've swung into London on the Central Vine to check out some special clips from #LegendOfTarzan."

-*GayTimesMag* twitter

https://twitter.com/GayTimesMag/status/722361378334486528


"Lovely morning with some cracking footage from #LegendOfTarzan - lots of vine swinging and Sam Jackson."

-*Groovurism* twitter

https://twitter.com/Groovurism/status/722389758719225856

"Just seen 20 mins of footage from #LegendOfTarzan & Q&A. #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard #DavidBarron #DavidYates."

"A few more pics from the #LegendOfTarzan Q&A this morning with #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard #DavidBarron & #DavidYates #Tarzan."

-*heyuguysofficial*


----------



## Santress

"Attending the presentation of #legendoftarzan and Q & A press conference. The #film looks epic! Classic yet contemporary take on the story! Thanks @fancarpet! @margotrobbie was lovely. #fancarpetextra #actinghour #screening #alexanderskarsgård #margotrobbie #davidyates #samuelljackson."

-*jesstrouper* instagram


"Just spoke to Margot Robbie and Alexander Skarsgard at a press preview for #LegendOfTarzan which looks INCREDIBLE."

-*JonHornbuckle* twitter

https://twitter.com/JonHornbuckle/status/722395423692955648

"Got to see Tarzan in the flesh today seriously though #legendoftarzan looks incredible. #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #davidyates #davidbarron @warnerbrosuk."

-*katestinch* instagram


"#LegendOfTarzan press day #grooming #warnerbro."

-*makeupkob* instagram


"Was just at a private screening for #LegendOfTarzan! The film looks really impressive."


-*RollUpHills* twitter

https://twitter.com/RollUpHills/status/722390606702579712


----------



## Santress

"Margot Robbie, Alexander Skarsgård, director David Yates and producer David Barron from today's special sneak-peak and Q&A for The Legend of Tarzan... #thelegendoftarzan #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #davidyates #davidbarron #tarzan #jane #samuelljackson #christophwaltz #djimonhounsou #fantasticbeastsandwheretofindthem #suicidesquad."

-*scottwritesfilm* instagram

"Lovely morning at a press event for the #legendoftarzan film alongside the Director, Produ http://ift.tt/1U4AEyn 

-*SophieEggleton* twitter

https://twitter.com/SophieEggleton/status/722393595987247104

"Loved the footage presentation of #LegendOfTarzan followed by great Q&A w cast and filmmakers."

"David Yates revealed they already have an outline for sequel #LegendOfTarzan."

-*Susan_Griffin* twitter

https://twitter.com/Susan_Griffin/status/722384760249720832

https://twitter.com/Susan_Griffin/status/722385341290831872


"Sneak preview of #legendoftarzan this morn. Can't wait for this come out. Looks amazing."


-*torastuart* twitter

https://twitter.com/torastuart/status/722390566416347137


----------



## mik1986

Thank you so much Santress


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Mik, I am so sorry about your mom.
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* with Margot Robbie today (April 19, 2016, London).
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 1. Alexander Skarsgard & @MargotRobbie with director David Yates at a special #LegendOfTarzan preview event in London!
> 
> "We created a miniature Africa in Watford... with real trees and a river!" #AlexanderSkarsgard on filming #LegendOfTarzan in London.
> 
> "Finding a great actor who looks good without clothes on is really hard, but Alex has both!" David Yates on the casting of #LegendOfTarzan.
> 
> -*WarnerBrosUK* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722373271614812160
> 
> https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722378153059053568
> 
> https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/722382201657147394
> 
> 
> 2. So much beauty in one room! We're having a sneaky peek at #LegendOfTarzan with @MargotRobbie & Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> -*ODE* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/ODE/status/722379990499766272
> 
> Alex promoting The Legend of Tarzan with Margot Robbie today (April 19, 2016, London).
> 
> 3. Funny moment at #LegendOfTarzan press junket in London when Alexander Skarsgård bends his knees to get on the same height as co-actor Margot Robbie and director Davit Yates @abnojesbladet.
> 
> -*tobbe_ek* instagram & twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tobbe_Ek/status/722388571932516352
> 
> 4. A morning with Margot & the #TheLegendOfTarzan crew &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgård.
> 
> -*thisislucy* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/thisislucy/status/722382645263495168
> 
> 5. We've swung into London on the Central Vine to check out some special clips from #LegendOfTarzan."
> 
> -*gaytimesmag* instagram
> 
> 6. Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #theskars #bestillmybeatingheart #margotrobbie #legendoftarzan.
> 
> I prefer my Tarzan sans clothes #alexanderskarsgard #theskars.
> 
> -*ilonkaleenheer* instagram
> 
> 7. With the lovely @margotrobbie today for #TheLegendofTarzan with #AlexanderSkarsgard #pressconference movie coming out in #july2016 Just seen 20 min clip. It's AMAZING #MargoRobbie.
> 
> -*marygreenwel* instagram




The Askars pictures look GREAT!!!!


----------



## Henares




----------



## Kitkath70

I listened to the audio of the Q&A and I think we're going to be in for a treat with this movie.  Alex and Margot have such wonderful chemistry together.  They go into more detail about what they did to create the bond of a married couple. It was quite interesting.  Alex was sweet and charming as always.  The press tour is going to be great.  David Yates has a real love for this movie and I hope that translates on screen.  After hearing the thoughts of the director and how they filmed it (the animals are animated), I hope it quiets the skeptics. It also makes the THR article seem like a bunch BS.


----------



## Santress

^yw, sweet ladies.

From The Library:

Highlights from Alexs early private (20 minute) screening & Q&A for *The Legend of Tarzan* in London (April 19, 2016):

1. *SophieEggleton* twitter

Lovely morning at a press event for the #legendoftarzan film alongside the Director, Producer and stars @margotrobbie and Alexander Skarsgård . We only saw twenty minutes of footage but it looks like it will be an epic movie.

https://twitter.com/SophieEggleton/status/722393595987247104

2. *FforFox* twitter 

https://twitter.com/FforFox/status/722399100575068160

3. *boywonderjoel* twitter 

"Beautifully talented people, David Yates, Margot Robbie,  Alexander Skarsgård,  and David Barron. #LegendOfTarzan."

https://twitter.com/boywonderjoel/status/722471919367364608

4. *ilonkaleenheer* instagram:

 Three lovely coffee cup. Read all about it (and Alexander 'vampire Eric' Skarsgård) in the July issue of @elle_nl.

5.  *FilmmakerMike* twitter

David Yates, Margot Robbie, Alexander Skarsgård & David Barron this morning #LegendOfTarzan.

https://twitter.com/FilmmakerMike/status/722468594983026689

So the preview of #LegendOfTarzan was insane! Cannot wait to see it when it's out!

https://twitter.com/FilmmakerMike/status/722384933000450048


----------



## jooa




----------



## VampFan

mik1986 said:


> Hi A_Sussan! It's been a while...real life happened. My Mom passed away in the interim. Thought I'd take a break from the doldrums to say "Hi" to everyone.



Hey, Mik. Sorry about your Mom. It sucks.

Santress, thanks for all the pics.

BC, thanks for all the reviews of the sneak peek.  Curious that this is how WB is doing their promo for LOT. Actually, it's a good idea for them. The people that were invited are not "major' media, but they are getting a positive word out according to everything they have posted. No matter what, I'm in for this movie.



jooa said:


>




Thanks for this. He seems so in to it and and wants everyone to be into this movie, not just because he's in it, but because he really likes the story (maybe because of his Dad?). He's like a child, explaining it to us. I love it. Thanks, again.


----------



## VampFan

Kitkath70 said:


> I listened to the audio of the Q&A and I think we're going to be in for a treat with this movie.  *Alex and Margot have such wonderful chemistry together.*  They go into more detail about what they did to create the bond of a married couple. It was quite interesting.  Alex was sweet and charming as always.  The press tour is going to be great.  David Yates has a real love for this movie and I hope that translates on screen.  *After hearing the thoughts of the director and how they filmed it (the animals are animated), I hope it quiets the skeptics.* It also makes the THR article seem like a bunch BS.



I was excited about this movie, but after this, I'M even more excited.


----------



## djuna1

Thanks for the pics, reviews and the video, I'm so ready for this movie! I laughed so hard about the scene with the elephant/tennis ball but the way he talks about it is so cute. Such a funny and gorgeous man!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Hey, Mik. Sorry about your Mom. It sucks.
> 
> Santress, thanks for all the pics.
> 
> BC, thanks for all the reviews of the sneak peek.*  Curious that this is how WB is doing their promo for LOT. Actually, it's a good idea for them. *The people that were invited are not "major' media, but they are getting a positive word out according to everything they have posted. No matter what, I'm in for this movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. He seems so in to it and and wants everyone to be into this movie, not just because he's in it, but because he really likes the story *(maybe because of his Dad?)*. He's like a child, explaining it to us. I love it. Thanks, again.



I think it's a smart way for WB to start promotion, I wonder/hope if they'll do something similar here in the States.
It's low key, gets good buzz, and is fairly low cost. It's another little piece in the changing of people's mind from 'Do we need another Tarzan movie/the cgi sucks, etc.' to 'this doesn't look bad at all.' 
Though note to WB, it would be nice if we actually got to hear Alex speak in the next trailer.
He's mentioned his Dad's love of Tarzan several times now, so I am hoping that Stellan is his date to the Tarzan premiere.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think it's a smart way for WB to start promotion, I wonder/hope if they'll do something similar here in the States.
> It's low key, gets good buzz, and is fairly low cost. It's another little piece in the changing of people's mind from 'Do we need another Tarzan movie/the cgi sucks, etc.' to 'this doesn't look bad at all.'
> Though note to WB, it would be nice if we actually got to hear Alex speak in the next trailer.
> He's mentioned his Dad's love of Tarzan several times now, *so I am hoping that Stellan is his date to the Tarzan premiere.*



Me, too. That would be great!


----------



## mik1986

Thank you VampFan . It sure does


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Oh Mik  I'm so sad for you. Your Mum is such a special person and she'll always have a place in your heart. You know you helped me so much, if ever you need me you know where I am. Whispering prayers for you all &#9829;x



Hi Zola24 . I've sent you a message


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think it's a smart way for WB to start promotion, I wonder/hope if they'll do something similar here in the States.
> It's low key, gets good buzz, and is fairly low cost. It's another little piece in the changing of people's mind from 'Do we need another Tarzan movie/the cgi sucks, etc.' to 'this doesn't look bad at all.'
> Though note to WB, it would be nice if we actually got to hear Alex speak in the next trailer.
> He's mentioned his Dad's love of Tarzan several times now, so I am hoping that Stellan is his date to the Tarzan premiere.



In the audio from the Q&A, they mentioned that they are going to tie the movie with an organization that helps elephants and do a campaign for them.  It would be awesome to see Kristen BvS at the premiere too since she has dedicated so much time to awareness and saving elephants.


----------



## Santress

From The Library:



Alex is featured in the new &#8220;Svarta Lådan&#8221; (Black Box) music video for the Swedish band, Terra.  It looks like old footage (2:37-2:50) from his younger Swedish goofball, &#8220;streaking&#8221; :- P days.

&#8220;..Göteborg band Terra's third single Black box itself is a prime example of that - lo and behold! - it&#8217;s not only girls who can make good pop music in this country nowadays.

But there is another, very compelling reason to see the daily fresh video. Alexander Skarsgard is (except for wearing a copy of history's ugliest garments - an old man's hat, that is) naked in it.&#8221;

Source:  Ng.se & YouTube 

http://ng.se/artiklar/video-terra-svarta-ladan


----------



## Kitkath70

Another good article about the Q&A yesterday.  I don't think this one was posted.  It references connecting the film to the STOP IVORY campaign.

http://www.filmandtvnow.com/special...usive-footage-and-qa-highlights/#comment-4566

What a totally random thing to put in a music video.  I'm not complaining though


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kit.

New outtake from Alex's May 2010 photo shoot for *Details Magazine*:

"Alexander Skarsgard. #alexanderskarsgard #vampire #trueblood #calvinklein #details #fashion #portrait #normanjeanroy."

-*normanjeanroy* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> In the audio from the Q&A, they mentioned that they are going to tie the movie with an organization that helps elephants and do a campaign for them.  It would be awesome to see Kristen BvS at the premiere too since she has dedicated so much time to awareness and saving elephants.



I had to go back and relisten, since I only got part of the national parks bit, the audio quaility for everyone but Margot and Alex being terrible.
It's a good thing, and yes, Kristen should be involved somehow. 



Santress said:


> From The Library:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex is featured in the new Svarta Lådan (Black Box) music video for the Swedish band, Terra.  It looks like old footage (2:37-2:50) from his younger Swedish goofball, streaking :- P days.
> 
> ..Göteborg band Terra's third single Black box itself is a prime example of that - lo and behold! - its not only girls who can make good pop music in this country nowadays.
> 
> But there is another, very compelling reason to see the daily fresh video. Alexander Skarsgard is (except for wearing a copy of history's ugliest garments - an old man's hat, that is) naked in it.
> 
> Source:  Ng.se & YouTube
> 
> http://ng.se/artiklar/video-terra-svarta-ladan




That was ... different.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Kit.
> 
> New outtake from Alex's May 2010 photo shoot for *Details Magazine*:
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard. #alexanderskarsgard #vampire #trueblood #calvinklein #details #fashion #portrait #normanjeanroy."
> 
> -*normanjeanroy* instagram



This was a really nice photo shoot for him (us?), nice arm porn. Details as a magazine may be done, but I'll always remember it for giving us such a nice photo shoot.

I do wonder what magazines he'll be doing photo shoots/interviews for in the next couple of months. We've had a long, long dry spell in terms of that type of promo for him, but I'm presuming that we'll get something soon.


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Legend of Tarzan sneak peek report and Q&A with Margot Robbie, Alexander Skarsgard and David Yates
> April 19, 2016 by Scott J. Davis 0 Comments
> 
> Even though it&#8217;s not out until July, Flickering Myth&#8217;s Scott J. Davis  had the chance to see some early footage from the upcoming action  adventure The Legend of Tarzan, which was screened in  London this morning along with a special Q&A with the the film&#8217;s  stars Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie and director David Yates.
> The footage, still far from finished but nearing its completion, was a  fully immersive one, with some sumptuous looks at the jungle  surroundings where the action takes place. But rather than this being an  origin story, the film looks more at Tarzan&#8217;s (Skarsgard) life after  becoming Lord Greystoke and how events transpire for him and Jane  (Robbie) to return to the jungle.
> In the scenes we were shown, we  see Tarzan as a young boy being rescued by a group of apes who take him  in despite the reservations of one the tribes lead apes who sees him as  an enemy. Later, we see Tarzan and George Washington Williams (Samuel L.  Jackson), new compatriot of the vine-swinger, trying to catch up to a  train full of generals and army men. &#8220;How do we catch a train going at  40mph?&#8221; says Williams. &#8220;Gravity&#8221; replies Tarzan as he jumps off a cliff  face down hundreds of feet to the trees below as Williams eventually  follows in an ungraceful manner.
> And we were also introduced to the film&#8217;s villain, Captain Rom  (Christoph Waltz) who is intent on capturing Tarzan, holding Jane  hostage until he gets him. In one sequence shown, Rom and Jane share a  very tense dinner with Rom laying out his plans, whilst a later shot  sees Jane spit at Rom as she is held by his henchmen.
> The footage  climaxed with a stampede of animals hurtling towards the local town in a  sequence reminiscent of the Wildebeest charge in Disney&#8217;s The Lion King, as Tarzan runs with them to try and save Jane. It&#8217;s certainly going to  be the film&#8217;s stand-out sequence and while some of the footage we saw  was still rough around the edges, it looks like The Legend of Tarzan is going to be something special.
> On  the film, director David Yates said that of all the script&#8217;s he  receives, this one stood out: &#8220;I just fell in love with it&#8230; It&#8217;s epic  but it had some great old-fashioned sensibilities but also had themes  that were very connected to now.&#8221;
> Margot Robbie, who plays Jane (who is already married to Tarzan) said  of her character: &#8220;She&#8217;s fiercely independent but also very in love  with her husband&#8230; She is very emotionally strong as Tarzan is physically  strong and I felt it was very important that they were both strong in  their own way.&#8221;
> And while the physical side was important to  capture the character, Skarsgard&#8217;s initial reaction was how interesting  the take on the material was: &#8220;It&#8217;s such an iconic character and it&#8217;s a  story that&#8217;s been told hundreds of times&#8230;then I opened the script and  it&#8217;s Tarzan as John Clayton Greystoke&#8230;so we open the movie not in the  jungle but in London and his journey and his arc is almost the  opposite.&#8221;
> You can listen to the full audio from the Q&A below  (apologies in advance for the sound from David Yates, his microphone  wasn&#8217;t working great and as such was quiet quiet during the talk):
> http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2016/...t-robbie-alexander-skarsgard-and-david-yates/



Tku for posting all the great reviews of the q+a showing, so good to see such enthusiasm and praise. Tku2 for the audio, it's a shame the sound quality wasn't better but well worth struggling on with  Fortunately, Alex's responses were very clear  




mik1986 said:


> Hi Zola24 'smile1:. I've sent you a message 'hugs'smooch'



Hiya Mik  I tried to send you a reply but your pm box is full  Tsk! Some things never change!  

Ott: I was sorry to hear that Joe's not too well, I hope he recovers soon 




Kitkath70 said:


> In the audio from the Q&A, they mentioned that they are going to tie the movie with an organization that helps elephants and do a campaign for them.  It would be awesome to see Kristen BvS at the premiere too since she has dedicated so much time to awareness and saving elephants.





Kitkath70 said:


> Another good article about the Q&A yesterday.  I don't think this one was posted.  It references connecting the film to the STOP IVORY campaign.
> 
> http://www.filmandtvnow.com/special...usive-footage-and-qa-highlights/#comment-4566
> 
> What a totally random thing to put in a music video.  I'm not complaining though ' 'p



I'm sure both Alex and Kristin thought of each other when the Stop Ivory campaign was mentioned, and I'm sure they'll meet up at one of the prem's if it's at all possible 

I thought the same, very random piece of film, lol. That's been around for a while and included right now!? Puts cynic's hat away, and just enjoys the pretty and young Alex's gorgeous giggly smile, whilst cursing that 'black box'! 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Kit.'smile1:
> 
> New outtake from Alex's May 2010 photo shoot for Details Magazine:
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgard. #alexanderskarsgard #vampire #trueblood #calvinklein #details #fashion #portrait #normanjeanroy."
> 
> -normanjeanroy instagram



Tku for the Details outtake, the Terra vid, and all the great q+a tweets and ig's


----------



## Zola24

I'm really late with this! Posted YESTERDAY

























> skarsjoy:
> 
> DVR REMINDER: The Diary of a Teenage Girl debuts on premium cable tomorrow (April 20th) on STARZ.
> 
> This fabulous award-winning film stars Bel Powley, Alexander Skarsgård, Kristen Wiig and Christopher Meloni. Marielle Heller directed and adapted the screenplay which was based on Phoebe Gloeckner&#8217;s book of the same name.
> 
> My screen caps of the Diary Blu-ray.




And look what appeared when I signed off tumblr! :giggles: Why I can never get off the internet! 





askarsjustsoswedish


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Of course, no one wants to see Merchant Ivory&#8217;s _Tarzan_.  &#8220;He plays the part of a Victorian lord really well,&#8221; Skarsgård said.  &#8220;But he&#8217;s also not happy. And Jane can tell that he&#8217;s not happy. She&#8217;s  not happy, either. They spent most of her childhood in Africa &#8212; that&#8217;s  where they met.&#8221;
Enter  Samuel L. Jackson&#8217;s George Washington Williams, who lures  Clayton/Tarzan back to his homeland with news about the cruelty of the  evil Captain Rom (Christoph Waltz), who&#8217;s based on the real-life Congo  conqueror King Leopold II. &#8220;People are going to learn something about  King Leopold, and the Holocaust that was happening in the world, and how  many animals he killed in his quest for diamonds, ivory, and rubber,&#8221;  said Jackson (who, incidentally, revealed that he did drop a few f-bombs  during filming, but doesn&#8217;t know if any will make the PG-13 release&#8217;s  final cut.)..


It  doesn&#8217;t take too long before Tarzan is back where he belongs, shedding  his shirt, swinging through the trees, and howling his head off.  Skarsgård, who promoted the film by going pants-less at the MTV Movie Awards  earlier in April, wouldn&#8217;t say too much about perfecting the iconic  yell, saying only that it was all about trying out various &#8220;guttural,  primal screams.&#8221;
Said  Jackson of Skarsgård&#8217;s attempts: &#8220;We made fun of it and played around  with it quite a bit. I did it myself a couple times, and they were like,  'No, you can&#8217;t do it.&#8217;&#8221;


https://www.yahoo.com/movies/alexander-skarsg%C3%A5rd-teases-his-new-twist-on-the-192716880.html


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

The photo was taken on Monday afternoon (April 18, 2016) and shared on instagram this morning (April 21, 2016):

&#8220;Talking gorillas & (half) naked men in movies with Alexander Skarsgård. # london # legend of tarzan # alexander skarsgard.&#8221;

-*pamelapianezza* instagram


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Hiya Mik  I tried to send you a reply but your pm box is full  Tsk! Some things never change!
> 
> Ott: I was sorry to hear that Joe's not too well, I hope he recovers soon




Ooops!  I'll go in and clear some space .


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Life is just a party/And parties weren't meant to last

RIP Prince.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Life is just a party/And parties weren't meant to last
> 
> RIP Prince.



2016 can go f*ck itself. This one hurts. I know what will be on rotation in my house today. A true master of music and a genius. RIP.


----------



## mik1986

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Life is just a party/And parties weren't meant to last
> 
> RIP Prince.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> 2016 can go f*ck itself. This one hurts. I know what will be on rotation in my house today. A true master of music and a genius. RIP.



OMG! I was devastated to hear the news of Prince's passing! Both his way with music and words will truly be missed. RIP Prince Rogers Nelson.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> 2016 can go f*ck itself. This one hurts. I know what will be on rotation in my house today. A true master of music and a genius. RIP.



He'd been in rotation again for me for the last week or so, but looking through my FB there's a lot I missed in terms of performances the last 10 years. 

Some more dribs and drabs out of last week's CinemaCon:


*CS caught up with The Legend of Tarzan cast at CinemaCon and got a tease of what to expect from the David Yates film*

Having already delivered Zack Snyder&#8216;s *Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice* to a still-growing $834 million worldwide box office, Warner Bros. Pictures is gearing up for their big-screen take on a similarly iconic pop culture hero. *The Legend of Tarzan*, which hits theaters July 1, brings to life Edgar Rice Burrough&#8217;s jungle hero for a new adventure helmed by four-time *Harry Potter *franchise director David Yates. ComingSoon.net recently caught up with *Tarzan *cast  members Alexander Skarsgård (Tarzan), Margot Robbie (Jane) and  Christoph Waltz (who would rather keep his role a secret) and got a  tease of what to expect from their updated take on the king of the  jungle.&#8220;He&#8217;s a celebrity,&#8221; says Skarsgard of where we&#8217;re finding his Tarzan when the new film begins. &#8220;He&#8217;s  the Ape Man. The man who grew up in the jungle. He doesn&#8217;t like being  famous. He doesn&#8217;t like being called Tarzan. He doesn&#8217;t like who he was  and he&#8217;s afraid of who he was back in the jungle and what he&#8217;s capable  of. He made some powerful enemies back there. He&#8217;s afraid of what he&#8217;s  done back there. He used to be a very violent man and he doesn&#8217;t want to  revert back to that.&#8221;
&#8220;I was really, really intrigued by  this story,&#8221; adds Robbie, &#8220;Particularly the place where it takes off.  They&#8217;ve already got an established relationship. They&#8217;re married and  have been together for years and years. Then they&#8217;re torn apart, kind of  like the original story done in reverse.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s not about the beast sort of  learning how to civilize himself and how to function with human beings,&#8221;  Skarsgard continues. &#8220;This Tarzan has already done that. He&#8217;s perfected  it. It&#8217;s about the beast inside. He&#8217;s an animal, but he&#8217;s in a three  piece suit drinking tea  with the Prime Minister. You start out with John Clayton, who is  resisting who he is, in a way. Then you go back to the jungle when he&#8217;s  convinced by Jane and George Washington, Sam Jackson&#8217;s character.  Slowly, he reverts back to who he is and the more animalistic state that  is Tarzan. It was fun, as an actor, to explore going from being  civilized to that brutality that is kind of who he really is.&#8221;Although the film isn&#8217;t specifically an origin story for the character, the *Tarzan* cast hint that the backstory will be touched upon during the course of the new film.
&#8220;It&#8217;s not necessarily skipping over [Tarzan&#8217;s origin],&#8221; says Waltz.  &#8220;It&#8217;s just not the predominant narrative in this tale.&#8221;
Although the two-time Academy Award winner is officially credited in the *Tarzan* cast as Captain Leon Rom, Waltz would rather viewers go into the filmknowing as little as possible.
&#8220;I  can&#8217;t tell you anything,&#8221; he smiles. &#8220;Not necessarily because it&#8217;s top  secret, but because the movie is fantastic. The movie is entertaining.  The movie is relevant. The movie is, for me, painful and sad and  suspenseful all the way through. There&#8217;s no reason you shouldn&#8217;t go and  see it. Why would you want me to tell you what it&#8217;s about?&#8221;
In addition to its lineup of stars, the feature promises to deliver big-screen spectacle worthy of its July 1 release date.
&#8220;The sets are like nothing you&#8217;ve seen before,&#8221; Robbie teases. &#8220;It&#8217;s epic. It&#8217;s so, so epic.&#8221;


http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/features/678887-legend-of-tarzan-cast


----------



## djuna1

Thanks for the link, Buckeye!  Does anyone know if Alex is back in LA for Coachella or BLL?


----------



## audiogirl

He's back in LA.


----------



## Kitkath70

djuna1 said:


> Thanks for the link, Buckeye!  Does anyone know if Alex is back in LA for Coachella or BLL?



Alexa's in LA too with some of her pals, so I think we'll be seeing everyone at Coachella this weekend.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/slip-dress-trend-2016_uk_5719f6fbe4b0727e4fe75b29


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Alexa's in LA too with some of her pals, so I think we'll be seeing everyone at Coachella this weekend.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/slip-dress-trend-2016_uk_5719f6fbe4b0727e4fe75b29




That's not a good look. At all.
I read that BLL will be shooting night scenes (the big school charity event scene) starting tonight and next week. So he may only be able to do Saturday/Sunday at Coachella. 
I'm going to be a snot and say that if he is at Coachella we do get bromance pics, and not just pics with her friends, especially Poppy/Grimmy.


----------



## Kitkath70

I hope we see Keith and maybe Bjorn.  I'm so over her friends.


----------



## djuna1

Alexa will not attending Coachella this weekend!

I think they will both stay in LA if Alex has to work.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Can't believe Prince is gone. What a loss. 



From *ASN* & twitter this morning, Warner Bros. exclusive sneak-peak into *The Legend of Tarzan* (April 19, 2016, London):

Alexander Skarsgård discusses how he got into character mentally, explaining that there have been so many iterations of Tarzan, this one really focuses not on taming the beast, but keeping the beast inside and slowly seeing him emerge. Working with animal behaviourists was a large and exciting aspect of this role for Skarsgård. The physicality was intense, learning how to feel the animal and morph into an animalistic posture naturally was important. The infamous Tarzan yell also took a lot of work, he tried many different versions (even yodeling!) and it was a case of trial and error. By working with a voice specialist they managed to reach the primal levels needed for the true king of the jungle.

Of course, Tarzan isn't complete without Jane, played by Margot Robbie who explains what a fiercely independent character she is. Completely in love with her husband, she is as emotionally strong as Tarzan is physically strong. Its a captivating romance movie of epic proportions that absolutely, one hundred percent must not be missed.

*The Legend of Tarzan* is out in cinemas on July 1, 2016 (U.S) & July 8, 2016 (UK)! 

Sources:  Full article @ *Warnerbros.co.uk*

https://www.warnerbros.co.uk/whats-...xclusive-sneak-peak-into-the-legend-of-tarzan

via

https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/723481649967550464


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's not a good look. At all.
> I read that BLL will be shooting night scenes (the big school charity event scene) starting tonight and next week. So he may only be able to do Saturday/Sunday at Coachella.
> I'm going to be a snot and say that if he is at Coachella we do get bromance pics, and not just pics with her friends, especially Poppy/Grimmy.


 
Right on both counts slip and converse and she is supposed to be a style icon?? hmm don't quite get it and yes would not want to see a bunch of pics with the annoying brit crew


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Ooops! 'blushing: I'll go in and clear some space ').



Tks Mik


----------



## Santress

Photos of Alex and Alexa leaving the *Roosevelt Hotel* today (April 22, 2016, Los Angeles):








Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More from today - Alex having lunch with Alexa, Ulric von der Esch & friends (April 22, 2016, Los Angeles).
Looks like they were at *Joan's on Third*.














Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More/HQ:








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> Alexa will not attending Coachella this weekend!
> 
> I think they will both stay in LA if Alex has to work.



Sounds like she's over Coachella:

*WWD*: This party is conveniently squeezed between the two Coachella weekends. Did you go last weekend?
*A.C.*: No.
*WWD*: Are you going to go this weekend?
*A.C.*:  No. I went for about 10 years, which really ages me. It&#8217;s a wonderful  festival. Last year, queuing for a taxi for three hours was like the  final nail in the coffin for me.
*WWD*: Are you going to any other music festivals this year?
*A.C.*: Yes, Glastonbury, Governors Ball and Way Out West looks fun. I don&#8217;t know. I&#8217;m always up for a festival.

http://wwd.com/eye/people/alexa-chu...arty-social-media-coachella-fashion-10416684/

And this year's lineup wasn't much, especially in comparison to the ones she mentioned. 

Thanks for the new pics Santress. I know he hates the paps, and you can tell in the later pics he's got the clenched fist/po'd look, but we get so few pap photos of him now, even when he's in LA. And it's nice to see Ulrich von Poufy Hair.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sounds like she's over Coachella:
> 
> *WWD*: This party is conveniently squeezed between the two Coachella weekends. Did you go last weekend?
> *A.C.*: No.
> *WWD*: Are you going to go this weekend?
> *A.C.*:  No. I went for about 10 years, which really ages me. It&#8217;s a wonderful  festival. Last year, queuing for a taxi for three hours was like the  final nail in the coffin for me.
> *WWD*: Are you going to any other music festivals this year?
> *A.C.*: Yes, Glastonbury, Governors Ball and Way Out West looks fun. I don&#8217;t know. I&#8217;m always up for a festival.
> 
> http://wwd.com/eye/people/alexa-chu...arty-social-media-coachella-fashion-10416684/
> 
> And this year's lineup wasn't much, especially in comparison to the ones she mentioned.
> 
> Thanks for the new pics Santress. I know he hates the paps, and you can tell in the later pics he's got the clenched fist/po'd look, but we get so few pap photos of him now, even when he's in LA. And it's nice to see *Ulrich von Poufy Hair.*



:lolots: 

Alexa also said: 
"I don't want to badmouth Coachella because I have literally been every year for the past 10 years and have had the best time of my life, but not being able to drink where you want to drink is a very difficult for a British person to withstand, and designated drinking areas and VIP bits just make it all seem a little much."

http://fashionista.com/2016/04/alexa-chung-coachella

I think that's the reason she likes Glastonbury and Governors Ball more. I don't know if she went to Way out West last year.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Alexa also said:
> "I don't want to badmouth Coachella because I have literally been every year for the past 10 years and have had the best time of my life, *but not being able to drink where you want to drink is a very difficult for a British person to withstand,* and designated drinking areas and VIP bits just make it all seem a little much."
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2016/04/alexa-chung-coachella
> 
> I think that's the reason she likes Glastonbury and Governors Ball more. I don't know if she went to Way out West last year.




You'd think after 10 years she'd be used to it. /s
But this, as with the Governor's Ball, which is NYC, may depend on the locality's liquor laws. And GB has VIP areas as well.
She didn't go to WOW last year, Alex went and she stayed on vacay.
I'm not sure he'd be able to go to Glasto this year, it's at the tail end of Tarzan promo and he may not have the time, at least not for the full festival.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo's, thank you. His hair looks blonder. The bod looks good and I like the car. Hot.

Did Alexa really say that? FML. Ability to drink or go and see great bands play their *sses off at Coachella? Hmmm....yeah I know which I'd choose.

After the loss of Prince my patience is gone. These soundbites are really diminishing my opinion of her.

Did she not get invited or freebies for Coachella?

I know Alex is a grown man and he can eat where he wants but having been there with Squirrel....Joan's is a pap hangout. Its not the only place in LA to get good food. Like it or not (and he seems not to) camera toting paps haunt the place. I don't get the SurlySkars face. Just find another place to eat dude.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *You'd think after 10 years she'd be used to it.* /s
> But this, as with the Governor's Ball, which is NYC, may depend on the locality's liquor laws. And GB has VIP areas as well.
> *She didn't go to WOW last year, Alex went and she stayed on vacay.*
> I'm not sure he'd be able to go to Glasto this year, it's at the tail end of Tarzan promo and he may not have the time, at least not for the full festival.



Yes, it's a bit strange. I don't know what happened. 
Thanks for the info! I'm sure Alex will be very busy this summer.


----------



## mary12345

Thanks Santress for the great photos! especially of my fav Ulric!  sigh I have to go to Sweden !!  Ulric is in a cute show I am watching now The Durrells nice to see him getting more work!


----------



## Kitkath70

I think Coachella in general has lost it's luster.  It would be fun, but I think it's way too commercialized now. 

Alexa had a lot more to say about Coachella and the fashions worn.  It's safe to say she is totally over it.
She had a gig there last year. Probably not one this year.  I think for many, KB included, they don't go unless they are paid or need the attention.

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/04/108995/alexa-chung-coachella-shade


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photo's, thank you. His hair looks blonder. The bod looks good and I like the car. Hot.
> 
> Did Alexa really say that? FML. Ability to drink or go and see great bands play their *sses off at Coachella? Hmmm....yeah I know which I'd choose.
> 
> After the loss of Prince my patience is gone. These soundbites are really diminishing my opinion of her.
> 
> Did she not get invited or freebies for Coachella?
> 
> I know Alex is a grown man and he can eat where he wants but having been there with Squirrel....Joan's is a pap hangout. Its not the only place in LA to get good food. Like it or not (and he seems not to) camera toting paps haunt the place. I don't get the SurlySkars face. Just find another place to eat dude.



Having looked a couple of her interviews for this app party I think she came off more snotty and less sarcastic and 'taking the piss' out of things. 

As for Joan's and paps, this isn't even the original Joan's this is the Studio City Joan's, which is across from the TJ's they were also papped at. So I wonder if he was hoping that this one wouldn't be as much of a pap magnet as the original. And yes, I did cyberstalk Google Maps on this!



mary12345 said:


> Thanks Santress for the great photos! especially of my fav Ulric!  sigh I have to go to Sweden !!  Ulric is in a cute show I am watching now The Durrells nice to see him getting more work!



I did not realize Ulric was actually a working actor!


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Having looked a couple of her interviews for this app party I think she came off more snotty and less sarcastic and 'taking the piss' out of things.
> 
> As for Joan's and paps, this isn't even the original Joan's this is the Studio City Joan's, which is across from the TJ's they were also papped at. So I wonder if he was hoping that this one wouldn't be as much of a pap magnet as the original. And yes, I did cyberstalk Google Maps on this!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize Ulric was actually a working actor!


 Mostly small parts in Swedish stuff but it looks like he is getting more mainstream work The Durrells is getting great reviews and they have ordered a second season look out Skars you may have some Swedish competition hahaa


----------



## merita

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Great photo's, thank you. His hair looks blonder. The bod looks good and I like the car. Hot.
> 
> Did Alexa really say that? FML. Ability to drink or go and see great bands play their *sses off at Coachella? Hmmm....yeah I know which I'd choose.
> 
> After the loss of Prince my patience is gone. These soundbites are really diminishing my opinion of her.
> 
> Did she not get invited or freebies for Coachella?
> 
> I know Alex is a grown man and he can eat where he wants but having been there with Squirrel....Joan's is a pap hangout. Its not the only place in LA to get good food. Like it or not (and he seems not to) camera toting paps haunt the place. I don't get the SurlySkars face. Just find another place to eat dude.


I guess he sees something in her.  She bores me to tears.  I read a few articles trying to find some substance in her...it was difficult.


----------



## Kendalia

His hair looks really good for a change.  Seems he's had a nice haircut with shorter on top, nice side part and a little blonder.  Wonder if it's for an acting role?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kendalia said:


> His hair looks really good for a change.  Seems he's had a nice haircut with shorter on top, nice side part and a little blonder.  Wonder if it's for an acting role?



He's still filming BLL, though that is nearly done with its shoot, so it's probably still for this current role.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Having looked a couple of her interviews for this app party I think she came off more snotty and less sarcastic and 'taking the piss' out of things.
> 
> As for Joan's and paps, this isn't even the original Joan's this is the Studio City Joan's, which is across from the TJ's they were also papped at. So I wonder if he was hoping that this one wouldn't be as much of a pap magnet as the original. And yes, I did cyberstalk Google Maps on this!
> 
> 
> 
> I did not realize Ulric was actually a working actor!



I get what you're saying BC but the second location is also known for drawing celebs. Paps flock.to these places. Alex worked and lived in LA for 7-8 years. He's not unaware.  In this article it talks a bit about it (popularity of JoT)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/joans-third-joans-third-bizarre-842650

Ulrich has good hair. 

Bring on the LoT PR junket. Alex and Margot photo's so far have been gorgeous.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I get what you're saying BC but the second location is also known for drawing celebs. Paps flock.to these places. Alex worked and lived in LA for 7-8 years. He's not unaware.  In this article it talks a bit about it (popularity of JoT)
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/joans-third-joans-third-bizarre-842650
> 
> Ulrich has good hair.
> 
> Bring on the LoT PR junket. Alex and Margot photo's so far have been gorgeous.



Oh, I know, but we also know he's a creature of habit, and he likes Joan's. And it's not like the 'good old days' of 5-6 years ago, when he was papped at Joan's (and the gym) seemingly all.the.time. 
So I'm cutting him some slack on this one, since he really doesn't get papped anymore, though I do miss the gym shots. He'll be happy to get back to NYC, where he'll go back to having a more pap-free life.
As for the promo tour, it's going to start kicking into high gear soon, and hopefully lots of appearances with Margot, and SLJ, and Christoph.


----------



## Kitkath70

When does Mute start filming?


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex shared on instagram today (April 23, 2016, Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel):

I never believed in love at first sight until yesterday...when I met Alexander Skarsgard #the dream #still dying.

-*alexxmeyers* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Catching up - it is interesting to see Ulrich and Alex together, it's rare to see Skars in context with other typical Swedes. He looks normal hot-sized, not weirdly tall.  Second, interesting re Alexa's comments - my cynicism would say that if some fashion firm paid her to rep at a party, she'd be there in a minute. She has a big friend entourage who have zero traction in the US that may have tipped her view to not going if they couldn't get covered.  Looking forward to the Tarzan coverage, which should be soon..


----------



## Santress

...and more from Friday (April 22, 2016, Los Angeles):








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> When does Mute start filming?



The last I heard they were aiming for October, but I suspect they'll firm up shooting dates once everyone is done with their movie promotions.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Catching up - it is interesting to see Ulrich and Alex together, it's rare to see Skars in context with other typical Swedes. He looks normal hot-sized, not weirdly tall. * Second, interesting re Alexa's comments - my cynicism would say that if some fashion firm paid her to rep at a party, she'd be there in a minute.* She has a big friend entourage who have zero traction in the US that may have tipped her view to not going if they couldn't get covered. * Looking forward to the Tarzan coverage, which should be soon*..



I think that as well. I noticed that KB didn't make an appearance this year either, and I don't think it's solely because they were busy with other things or didn't like the lineup or were over the hipsterism. 

We're two months out from release, so by June they should really be in near full promotion mode. If we don't have at least one magazine photo shoot for Alex by then I'm going to be .. vexed. Or irked. Or really PO'd. 




Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



That is a fancy car, and I'm not a car person.

Thanks for the new pics.

Random thought: I'm rewatching True Blood for the first time in years. I miss this show, when it was good. I am glad they got rid of the Eric wig, though.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Sweet lord, that it is a fancy car. Yowza. And yes, I'd love to see him not but am assuming that will come with Tarzan, but would be nice. I do also like his current hair.. Is it really that different or is it just behaving for pics?


----------



## jooa

Thanks Santress for all pics  

I saw on the photo agency site that the car is BMW i8, it looks really fancy and sporty but it's a hybrid 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Catching up - it is interesting to see Ulrich and Alex together, it's rare to see Skars in context with other typical Swedes. He looks normal hot-sized, not weirdly tall.  Second, interesting re Alexa's comments - my cynicism would say that if some fashion firm paid her to rep at a party, she'd be there in a minute. *She has a big friend entourage who have zero traction in the US that may have tipped her view to not going if they couldn't get covered.*  Looking forward to the Tarzan coverage, which should be soon..


Her close friends who were at her party are all at Coachella, only she didn't go.


----------



## Kitkath70

Damn! If that car doesn't scream MOVIE STAR! He sure does love his cars.


----------



## GlamazonD

djuna1 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Alexa also said:
> "I don't want to badmouth Coachella because I have literally been every year for the past 10 years and have had the best time of my life, but not being able to drink where you want to drink is a very difficult for a British person to withstand, and designated drinking areas and VIP bits just make it all seem a little much."
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2016/04/alexa-chung-coachella
> 
> I think that's the reason she likes Glastonbury and Governors Ball more. I don't know if she went to Way out West last year.



I think that's a polite way to express that this year's lineup isn't interesting enough to her to go w/o badmouthing bands and artists but of course there are always some certain people who search for hidden meanings in her comments or whine whatever she says, because you know she's a she-devil 

https://49.media.tumblr.com/d39608a72415e0cf1acfebc2a2c261bf/tumblr_mq5v43tm1P1qedb29o1_500.gif


----------



## djuna1

GlamazonD said:


> I think that's a polite way to express that this year's lineup isn't interesting enough to her to go w/o badmouthing bands and artists but of course there are always some certain people who search for hidden meanings in her comments or whine whatever she says, because you know she's a she-devil after all
> 
> 49.media.tumblr.com/d39608a72415e0cf1acfebc2a2c261bf/tumblr_mq5v43tm1P1qedb29o1_500.gif



The lineup is definitely not the best this year! I know Alexa is very interested in indie music and from an indie rock standpoint, it's a depressing line up. Everything about the festival is going more mainstream, more black, more electronic, leaving less for indie and alternative rock/pop and that were the heart and soul of Coachella. 
So I looked at the lineup for Governors Ball and Glastonbury and they have a good choice of music bands she likes. Also WOW sounds pretty amazing this year with Massive Attack and PJ Harvey.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Catching up - it is interesting to see Ulrich and Alex together, it's rare to see Skars in context with other typical Swedes. He looks normal hot-sized, not weirdly tall.  Second, interesting re Alexa's comments - my cynicism would say that if some fashion firm paid her to rep at a party, she'd be there in a minute. She has a big friend entourage who have zero traction in the US that may have tipped her view to not going if they couldn't get covered.  Looking forward to the Tarzan coverage, which should be soon..



Yeah. Re AC: I just think her comments were at odds with her past love of the festival. Like she said she's been going for 10 years and the lineup this year looked on par with others IMO. So whether her past visits have been a combination of her interest and also sponsorship/coverage, who knows? 

Her comments rubbed me the wrong way though, obviously. 

Back to Alex. Can we bring on Tarzan already?


----------



## RedTopsy

Discussions about Alexa should be in her own thread here at Tpf-forums. 
This discussion is about her and her opinions not Alex.
Some of you posters always brings her up when she is seen with Alex and then starts to discuss her in detail. 
This is her thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/alexa-chung-900340-3.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There'll inevitably be a little crossover in the discussion, especially when it's an event they both usually attend. 

Whether people like her, dislike her or are neutral, she's in Alex's life and it wasn't a big diversion anyhow IMHO.

It's impossible to keep her out of his thread completely.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> Thanks Santress for all pics
> 
> I saw on the photo agency site that the car is *BMW i8*, it looks really fancy and sporty but it's a hybrid
> 
> 
> Her close friends who were at her party are all at Coachella, only she didn't go.



That's an expensive car for such little range on the battery, but it's got great reviews so Alex is probably enjoying the heck out of while he's leasing it.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah. Re AC: I just think her comments were at odds with her past love of the festival. Like she said she's been going for 10 years and the lineup this year looked on par with others IMO. So whether her past visits have been a combination of her interest and also sponsorship/coverage, who knows?
> 
> Her comments rubbed me the wrong way though, obviously.
> 
> Back to Alex. *Can we bring on Tarzan already?*



I don't want to wait 2 more months, I'd like them to release it now so we know whether it's a good movie, whether it does well, etc.


----------



## Santress

Out to lunch in Los Angeles yesterday (April 23, 2016):

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

So many pics in just 2 days? I mean Alexa was with Alex in LA before and we never got so many pics.  Maybe they were in Studio City again...


----------



## BagBerry13

Jesus! She's really working him this weekend, huh? Get ready for another set of pics with our all-time favourite Coldplay singer.


----------



## RedTopsy

Oh, how terrible. There are pics of them going out to eat or meet with friends and
_they are together_ _and holding hands_, huh.
How dare they! They should hide in a cave for the rest of their lives/ snark.


----------



## djuna1

She isn't the one who meets her friends at Joan's or in Studio City where the paps are waiting. If Alex doesn't like to get papped, he should choose other places for lunch. And the pics of Chris Martin with Alex and Alexa were taken at Derek Blasberg's, Kate Hudson's and Jennifer Meyer's birthday party. There were tons of celebrities, no wonder they got a shot from them.


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> Jesus! She's really working him this weekend, huh? Get ready for another set of pics with *our all-time favourite Coldplay singer. *



^Sry I don't quite get your obviously inside joke unless it's referring to "sloppy seconds" rants by grumpy old ladies who think Alex is allowed to date only innocent virgins. Gosh I'm sùrprised to see so much narrow mindess, sexism and self-discrimination amongst Alex following 

If any other popular/well known celebrity is papped in LA it's completely normal but oh the horror if Alex is publicly seen and photographed with his gf it *must* be shenanigans by Alexa aka she-devil


----------



## BagBerry13

So it's normal that Alex is getting pap'd all weekend long yet when he's in LA solo to shoot BLL there are hardly pics of him? Okay!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

IMHO I think 4-5 sets of photo's in 3 days is a little beyond coincidence. 

I like seeing photo's of Alex out and about as much as anyone, but this seems like a photographic play-by-play of the entire weekend.


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> IMHO I think 4-5 sets of photo's in 3 days is a little beyond coincidence.
> 
> I like seeing photo's of Alex out and about as much as anyone, but this seems like a photographic play-by-play of the entire weekend.



I agree with you Free, it's strange, but I just wrote my opinion to the pics of Chris Martin and the lunch sightings because I know Alex got always papped at Joan's in the past. 
If someone thinks she calls the paps in LA every five seconds, why isn't she in the pics with him and his BMWi8? I mean she wouldn't pass any opportunity to get papped, right?


----------



## jooa

I'm sorry Ladies but I remember some weeks in the past when Alex was papped almost everyday in LA, even in NYC, and no, this wasn't the time of KB so I won't be a follower of any conspiracy theory, because I could come to the conclusion that it's Alex who call the paps, you know, Tarzan  It's the most logical explanation if we start think that it's intentional and not an accident.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok....lol. You're all entitled to your opinions and me to mine. Calling mine a conspiracy theory is a bit much Jooa, especially when Alex on his own is very much a Ninja master.

By the way, I'm pretty neutral on Alexa despite not being as positive as I earlier was. It's no big deal to question how many pap shots we get when she's with him though.

So...come at me....lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm not really buying that these are being set up by either Alexa or Alex (via WB for promotion for Tarzan would be the presumption). Could they be? Sure, but the reality is also sometimes he'll go weeks, even months, without being papped, and then we'll have a flurry and then back to nothing. I'm more with law of averages, it evens out. 
As for him hating the paps therefore he shouldn't go where the paps are, we've been going over this for literally years and years. I suspect that if I went back over the previous threads our opinions on this would be the same now as they were in years past. 
And there are times when discussions like this seem less about him, then about how we're perceiving fame, pr, how celebs should behave, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alrighty, I'll take this as my dose of karma, being on the opposing side of this particular conversation.

However, BC I will say this: It doesn't need to involve conspiracy theory nor malicious intent to have an opinion on Alexa and the photogs and calling it how I see it.

And now...it's Anzac Day here. I'm off to pay my respects to our diggers.


----------



## jooa

^^ but she was with him more than a year and there wasn't that much their photos together so I'm not going to draw any conclusions based on this that they are papped in places where usually are many paps.
Maybe if they would be papped in places like St. Barts, Maldives or Hawaii at this time of the year I could begin to wonder how it's possible


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alrighty, I'll take this as my dose of karma, being on the opposing side of this particular conversation.
> 
> However, BC I will say this: It doesn't need to involve conspiracy theory nor malicious intent to have an opinion on Alexa and the photogs and calling it how I see it.
> 
> And now...it's Anzac Day here. I'm off to pay my respects to our diggers.



But that's what I mean, I don't think, aside from actual evidence concerning a particular situation: pap has text from celeb saying 'we'll be here, come take photos, or pap says I was driving around looking for them, or I just got lucky, that we're going to move from how we're perceiving it. My perception of these particular pap shots is based not only on his history with the paps, but on how my brain works. As is your perception related to how your brain works.
Part of using the terms conspiracy theory is my shorthand, but also related to some of the more malicious theories out there from the anti-fans concerning Alex, Alexa, social media and the paps. You don't go there, but I tend to lump that together for expediency.

On to my snark: If Alex and Alexa break up, I'm hoping his next gf is from a larger dating pool that doesn't involve having previously dated Chris Martin.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> But that's what I mean, I don't think, aside from actual evidence concerning a particular situation: pap has text from celeb saying 'we'll be here, come take photos, or pap says I was driving around looking for them, or I just got lucky, that we're going to move from how we're perceiving it. My perception of these particular pap shots is based not only on his history with the paps, but on how my brain works. As is your perception related to how your brain works.
> Part of using the terms conspiracy theory is my shorthand, but also related to some of the more malicious theories out there from the anti-fans concerning Alex, Alexa, social media and the paps. You don't go there, but I tend to lump that together for expediency.
> 
> On to my snark: If Alex and Alexa break up, *I'm hoping his next gf is from a larger dating pool that doesn't involve having previously dated Chris Martin.*



So that already eliminates Goop and Annabelle Wallis.


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday in *LA* (April 23, 2016):

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## audiogirl

I think he's trying to avoid paps by eating in Studio City. It's not the hot spot West Hollywood is. But he's now on the radar for Tarzan, and he does stand out in a crowd.

The entire west side of LA is crawling with paps and they also have a huge network of clerks, waitstaff, and other workers who get paid for tipping them off. That's why we usually see Alex getting papped coming out from wherever he's been.

When he lived in LA he used to get papped eating at a budget Thai food place in Los Feliz. Odds are the owner called the paps since they always made sure the restaurant sign was in the shot.


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> I think he's trying to avoid paps by eating in Studio City. It's not the hot spot West Hollywood is. But he's now on the radar for Tarzan, and he does stand out in a crowd.
> 
> The entire west side of LA is crawling with paps and they also have a huge network of clerks, waitstaff, and other workers who get paid for tipping them off. That's why we usually see Alex getting papped coming out from wherever he's been.
> 
> When he lived in LA he used to get papped eating at a budget Thai food place in Los Feliz. Odds are the owner called the paps since they always made sure the restaurant sign was in the shot.



Thank you for your clarification.


----------



## Kitkath70

You know, it could be the car.  It's not exactly subtle.  Once they figured out what he was driving, it wouldn't be hard to miss. I'm sure they also get tip offs from Valets.  I'm sure WB isn't complaining though and their publicists are probably starting to push stars from their summer movies. 

In regards to the pap photos yesterday, I think they found him at the hotel, sat there photographed him loading the car, waited for them to come out and then followed them to the restaurant got them there and waited while they went into Trader Joes.  It seems like a lot, but it was probably the same paps.


----------



## Santress

More from *Kate Hudson's "Hot Mess 37th Birthday Party"* (April 23, 2016, Brentwood, California):

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Chloe302225

Santress said:


> More from *Kate Hudson's "Hot Mess 37th Birthday Party"* (April 23, 2016, Brentwood, California):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



I dont think that was Kate Hudson's birthday party but Derek Blasberg's.


----------



## Santress

^That is how some of the agencies have labeled the pics. Per *People*, it sounds like a joint celebration for Hudson, Blasberg & Jen Meyers:


> Kate Hudson was a blushing bride on Saturday night  but there wasn't a groom in sight.
> 
> The actress' 37th birthday festivities continued with her annual "Hot Mess" party, a joint celebration of she, jewelry designer Jennifer Meyer and author Derek Blasberg's special days, held at her Pacific Palisades, California, home.
> 
> "It was some night," Hudson wrote of the party, alongside a photo with the birthday stars. "Love you guys #NothingLikeAJointBday #AprilBabies #AnnualHotMessParty #WeddingEdition."
> 
> Hudson and Meyer were dolled up in all white, and both donned tulle wedding veils. Meyer turned 39 on Saturday, and Blasberg turned 34 on Friday. Kate Hudson celebrated her day earlier in the week, on Tuesday.


----------



## GlamazonD

jooa said:


> I'm sorry Ladies but I remember some weeks in the past when Alex was papped almost everyday in LA, even in NYC, and no, this wasn't the time of KB so I won't be a follower of any conspiracy theory, because I could come to the conclusion that it's Alex who call the paps, you know, Tarzan  It's the most logical explanation if we start think that it's intentional and not an accident.



There are always wild conspiracy theories going on when Alex is dating someone. That's a fact. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> But that's what I mean, I don't think, aside from actual evidence concerning a particular situation: pap has text from celeb saying 'we'll be here, come take photos, or pap says I was driving around looking for them, or I just got lucky, that we're going to move from how we're perceiving it. My perception of these particular pap shots is based not only on his history with the paps, but on how my brain works. As is your perception related to how your brain works.
> Part of using the terms conspiracy theory is my shorthand, but also related to some of the more malicious theories out there from the anti-fans concerning Alex, Alexa, social media and the paps. You don't go there, but I tend to lump that together for expediency.
> 
> On to my snark: If Alex and Alexa break up*, I'm hoping his next gf is from a larger dating pool that doesn't involve having previously dated Chris Martin*.



^ Of course Alexa and KB dating CM _rumors_ are solid facts unlike nasty gossips about our favorite *male* actors.  And yes, as I said, he should date only chubby, unknown virgins. It would be safer to him and less offensive to his mature followers


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bringing out that tired chestnut that fans/anti-fans of Alex are fat, crazy old ladies is pathetic. 

Having met and mingled with more than a few IRL I can actually tell you that the ages vary from early 20's to mid 40's (of those I've met) and all have actually been really nice people, even those who don't share my views. Like the rest of the general population the Askars fandom comes in all shapes and sizes.

There are others in the fandom I know who are older but that doesn't negate their opinion, whichever way that falls. 

It'd be great if that misinformed stereotype could be packed away in mothballs, where it belongs.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Speak for yourself! I'm really 80 years old and live at home with my 200 cats! 
@Glam: as for the CM dating 'rumors', for multiple women, confirmed after the 'conscious uncoupleing' or whatever Goopyness that was. 
And note that I was being snarky, if basing it on truth. 
And as for criticism of Alex, for whatever, it happens. And there are times when it annoys the heck out of me, because I think it can get too petty and persistent, but don't confuse who's doing the criticism with what type of criticism it is. You have an over the top reaction to any criticism.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bringing out that tired chestnut that fans/anti-fans of Alex are fat, crazy old ladies is pathetic.
> 
> Having met and mingled with more than a few IRL I can actually tell you that the ages vary from early 20's to mid 40's (of those I've met) and all have actually been really nice people, even those who don't share my views. Like the rest of the general population the Askars fandom comes in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> There are others in the fandom I know who are older but that doesn't negate their opinion, whichever way that falls.
> 
> It'd be great if that misinformed stereotype could be packed away in mothballs, where it belongs.



Sry Free really, you got me all wrong. Whether it was intentional or not I want to explain. First, I'm not ageist, isn't age just a number anyway. I know that very young people may have a mindset of grumpy old bigots whereas many elder people are open minded and adventurous. But I also know some Alex and TB fans IRL and via social media and I can tell some of them are so nasty that they make me feel embarrassed for my gender. Also it's a fact that many of those people who are bodyshaming KB and now Alexa are heavily overweight, even their kids are. They are mean bullies and yet they accuse Alexa for being a bad role model 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Speak for yourself! I'm really 80 years old and live at home with my 200 cats!
> @Glam: as for the CM dating 'rumors', for multiple women, confirmed after the 'conscious uncoupleing' or whatever Goopyness that was.
> And note that I was being snarky, if basing it on truth.
> And as for criticism of Alex, for whatever, it happens. And there are times when it annoys the heck out of me, because I think it can get too petty and persistent, but don't confuse who's doing the criticism with what type of criticism it is. *You have an over the top reaction to any criticism*.



Thanks for clarifying. I knew you were snarky but I thought it was aimed to me, b/c let's face it, I'm the most unpopular member here in AS thread, obviously b/c I'm not a KB hater or that's an impression I've got. It's amusing you say that I've "an over the top reaction to any criticism", because if that was true I had to be here all the time, 24/7 defending my Viking and his women


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for all the lovely pics. I will just send a small hi from London. Going home to Sweden early tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Tks Mik



Thank you so much Zola for your beautiful and kind words of support .


----------



## mik1986

a_sussan said:


> Thank you Santress for all the lovely pics. I will just send a small hi from London. Going home to Sweden early tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app



Have safe travels A_Sussan


----------



## mik1986

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know Alex is a grown man and he can eat where he wants but having been there with Squirrel....*Joan's is a pap hangout*. Its not the only place in LA to get good food. Like it or not (and he seems not to) camera toting paps haunt the place. I don't get the SurlySkars face. Just find another place to eat dude.



This is true. It seems like each time my friends and I have gone to Joan's, there are like dozens of paps hanging out waiting for that special celebrity shot.


----------



## VampFan

http://dlisted.com/2016/04/25/open-...-swedish-leche-and-that-one-chick-hes-dating/

Apparently Michael K is not a fan of Alexa. 

Lainey also covered the bday party:

http://www.laineygossip.com/Chris-M...ith-Alexa-Chung-and-Alexander-Skarsgard/43692


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> http://dlisted.com/2016/04/25/open-...-swedish-leche-and-that-one-chick-hes-dating/
> 
> Apparently Michael K is not a fan of Alexa.
> 
> Lainey also covered the bday party:
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Chris-M...ith-Alexa-Chung-and-Alexander-Skarsgard/43692




To be fair, Michael K has a hard-on for Alex and always has.  But oh my...he has no love for Alexa...








Lainey. Eh. Lainey has run hot and cold on Alex since the KB days. I can't keep up with her opinion on him. But this article seems pretty neutral. More focused on Goop and CM than A & A.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

Fuller shot of the previous pic of Alex "feeling the Bern" with Michael Stipe in New York (March 31, 2016).

Source:  *MenWhoBern* instagram


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> To be fair, Michael K has a hard-on for Alex and always has.  But oh my...he has no love for Alexa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lainey. Eh. Lainey has run hot and cold on Alex since the KB days. I can't keep up with her opinion on him. But this article seems pretty neutral. More focused on Goop and CM than A & A.




Haha. Love the Andy Cohen gif. Michael K was totally throwing shade. Agree, I was surprised with Lainey's take. It WAS very neutral. Surprising.


----------



## Santress

Out and about in Los Angeles today (April 25, 2016) including having lunch with Bill, Ulric, Björne & friends. The brunette in the skirt looks like Bill's girlfriend, Alida.











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

Thanks for the pics! Looks like they were at Joan's on Third again. I'm sorry, but is this the only place to eat in LA?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good to see him with Bill. Joan's again? Is there a Svenska Köttbullar burger special this week? Swedes eat 2 for the price of 1?

ETA: Alex looks pretty good in the photo's. I like his hair (not as much as the Maisie cut but still) that bit shorter. And OMG, that is the most awkward looking way to fold yourself into a car.


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good to see him with Bill. Joan's again? Is there a Svenska Köttbullar burger special this week? Swedes eat 2 for the price of 1?


----------



## Santress

lol@Free. 

More from today (April 25, 2016):























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## audiogirl

djuna1 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Looks like they were at Joan's on Third again. I'm sorry, but is this the only place to eat in LA?


This is the Joan's in Studio City.


----------



## djuna1

I suppose that the paps follow him and take pictures of him anywhere now because of Tarzan.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, santress for the pics. Love that Alex is with bill and the Swedish posse.


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> This is the Joan's in Studio City.



Thank you, but I just remembered the original name "Joan's On Third".


----------



## Kitkath70

Thanks for the pictures.  Nice to see Bill. The best part about that car is watching him trying to fold himself into it . 

From Alexa's Instagram, it looks like she's quit smoking.  I hope she can stick to it. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEoohO5GoZy/?taken-by=chungalexa&hl=en

I wonder if Alexa went back to NYC.


----------



## djuna1

No, Alexa is still in LA. Maybe she just got tired of all those pap strolls with Alex!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Out and about in Los Angeles today (April 25, 2016) including having lunch with Bill, Ulric, Björne & friends. The brunette in the skirt looks like *Bill's girlfriend, Alida.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Isn't Bill's gf the former gf of Fares?



djuna1 said:


> I suppose that the paps follow him and take pictures of him anywhere now because of Tarzan.



Perhaps, but now they now they know what car he's driving, and though it appears Santress didn't include these pics, where he's staying. So I'll expect more pap photos for the time he's got left in LA.



Kitkath70 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  Nice to see Bill. The best part about that car is watching him trying to fold himself into it .
> 
> From Alexa's Instagram, it looks like she's quit smoking.  I hope she can stick to it.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEoohO5GoZy/?taken-by=chungalexa&hl=en
> 
> I wonder if Alexa went back to NYC.



IIRC she's quit smoking before, so yes, let's hope she can stick to it. It's very hard to quit.
And I think she mentioned in last week's interviews she's shooting her AG jeans campaign in LA this week.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Isn't Bill's gf the former gf of Fares?
> 
> 
> *
> Perhaps, but now they now they know what car he's driving, and though it appears Santress didn't include these pics, where he's staying. So I'll expect more pap photos for the time he's got left in LA.*
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC *she's quit smoking before, so yes, let's hope she can stick to it. It's very hard to quit.
> And I think she mentioned in last week's interviews she's shooting her AG jeans campaign in LA this week*.



I thought about that too, poor Alex! At least Alexa didn't call the paps... 

I really hope she will never smoke again. Maybe her shooting is today or tomorrow!

ETA: Yes, Alida is the former girlfriend of Fares! So Alex must know her for a long time now.


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> Thank you so much Zola for your beautiful and kind words of support 'smooch'hugs:.



Mik  Any time, love you my dear friend. Always here for you 




Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for all the hqs, and tku everyone for all the links, and views  Poor Alex, (lucky us), welcome back to LA, huh


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Out and about in Los Angeles today (April 25, 2016) including having lunch with Bill, Ulric, Björne & friends. The brunette in the skirt looks like Bill's girlfriend, Alida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



How excited I am to see the return of Bjorn


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Mik  Any time, love you my dear friend. Always here for you



You are truly my dear friend, Zola and I am ALWAYS here for you, too .


----------



## mik1986

VampFan said:


> Thanks, santress for the pics. Love that Alex is with bill and the Swedish posse.



Ditto ! Oh how I missed the Swedish posse . Hmmm...I wonder where Keith is?


----------



## Zola24

mik1986 said:


> You are truly my dear friend, Zola 'hugs:and I am ALWAYS here for you, too 'smooch:.



Aww tks Mik  I know! JMT's are special and forever! 




mik1986 said:


> How excited I am to see the return of Bjorn 'D





mik1986 said:


> Ditto ! Oh how I missed the Swedish posse'. Hmmm...I wonder where Keith is? 'shucks:



It's always so good to see the Swedish posse  Idk where Keith is either.

----------

It's not a US distribution deal, but at least WoE will be at the Chicago Critics FF 



https://www.instagram.com/p/BEotVwSyfrS



> theologiansnet:
> 
> The full line-up for the fourth annual Chicago Critics Film Festival, which runs from May 20-26 at Chicago&#8217;s historic Music Box Theatre, has been announced and #TheoJames&#8217;#WarOnEveryone is among the titles that will be shown. The film will be screened on Saturday, May 21st at 7:15pm. You can purchase your ticket(s) at the Music Box Theatre website which will cost $12.00 USD for that one showing. The film stars#AlexanderSkarsgard and #MichaelPenawith Theo in a supporting role as "Lord James Mangan"


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Aww tks Mik  I know! JMT's are special and forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always so good to see the Swedish posse  Idk where Keith is either.
> 
> ----------
> 
> It's not a US distribution deal, but at least WoE will be at the Chicago Critics FF
> 
> View attachment 3339319
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEotVwSyfrS



We JMT's ROCK!  Always


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex on the set of BLL yesterday 4/26. I imagine him walking around his house looking like this in the mornings.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Yes to that


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex on the set of BLL yesterday 4/26. *I imagine him walking around his house looking like this in the mornings. *
> 
> https://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com



Oh yes, he is so damn hot!


----------



## mik1986

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex on the set of BLL yesterday 4/26. I imagine him walking around his house looking like this in the mornings.
> 
> https://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com



HUBBA! HUBBA!


----------



## Zola24

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex on the set of BLL yesterday 4/26. I imagine him walking around his house looking like this in the mornings.
> 
> https://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com



Omg! Tks, he really is a Swedish Adonis  So now we have a 'White Tank of Doom!' 

@Mik1986 

Eta: Hey Kitkath, I know you were distracted, but you forgot the other one!  






https://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/143475865122


----------



## Kitkath70

Zola24 said:


> Omg! Tks, he really is a Swedish Adonis  So now we have a 'White Tank of Doom!'
> 
> @Mik1986
> 
> Eta: Hey Kitkath, I know you were distracted, but you forgot the other one!  ]



Thanks Zola! I was very distracted. Is it just me or does it look like he's bulking up again?


----------



## Zola24

Kitkath70 said:


> Thanks Zola! I was very distracted. Is it just me or does it look like he's bulking up again?



:giggles: Idk but he always looks so damn fit once he starts taking his clothes off


----------



## Santress

*Mik, housekeeping needed - would you please clean out your inbox? Thanks!


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> *Mik, housekeeping needed - would you please clean out your inbox? Thanks!



Oops! Sorry Santress :shame:


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Omg! Tks, he really is a Swedish Adonis  So now we have a 'White Tank of Doom!'
> 
> Eta: Hey Kitkath, I know you were distracted, but you forgot the other one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/143475865122



-


----------



## Santress

mik1986 said:


> Oops! Sorry Santress :shame:


Np. Still can't reach you though and this is time sensitive.  Please clean out your box or check your ****61 g-mail. Thanks!


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> *Mik, housekeeping needed - would you please clean out your inbox? Thanks!



Hi Santress. I cleared some space


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> *Mik, housekeeping needed - would you please clean out your inbox? Thanks!



Hi Santress. I've sent you a message


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Np. Still can't reach you though and this is time sensitive.  Please clean out your box or check your ****61 g-mail. Thanks!



Oh Nooo...I've cleared out several messages. I'll try again. Hmmm...what is my "****61 g-mail"? I am so not computer literate


----------



## Santress

mik1986 said:


> Oh Nooo...I've cleared out several messages. I'll try again. Hmmm...what is my "****61 g-mail"? I am so not computer literate


Last two numbers of an old g-mail I have on file for you. Writing you a reply now!


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Last two numbers of an old g-mail I have on file for you. Writing you a reply now!



I'll have to send you my hotmail .


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Last two numbers of an old g-mail I have on file for you. Writing you a reply now!



I've sent you a message


----------



## Santress

^Thank you! Got them both.

HQ & Beautiful pics of Alex filming *Big Little Lies* (April 26, 2016):








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

[






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> ^Thank you! Got them both.
> 
> HQ & Beautiful pics of Alex filming *Big Little Lies* (April 26, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*





Santress said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*





Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*



Now these are some great pics...HUBBA! HUBBA!  Thanks  Santress


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good to see him with Bill. Joan's again? Is there a Svenska Köttbullar burger special this week? Swedes eat 2 for the price of 1?
> 
> ETA: Alex looks pretty good in the photo's. *I like his hair* (not as much as the Maisie cut but still) that bit shorter. A*nd OMG, that is the most awkward looking way to fold yourself into a car*.



This is a good hair length for him.
Those pics of him getting in to the car, oh lord, I do wish we had video.  I'm sure it's roomy once he's in the car, but, like the Porsche, I'm always surprised he's not thrown out his back trying to get into his cars.



Zola24 said:


> Aww tks Mik  I know! JMT's are special and forever!
> 
> It's always so good to see the Swedish posse  Idk where Keith is either.
> 
> It's not a US distribution deal, but at least WoE will be at the *Chicago Critics FF*
> 
> View attachment 3339319
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEotVwSyfrS



It's a pity I can't get home to try and see this, because who the heck knows if this is ever going to get a US distributor. 



Kitkath70 said:


> Thanks Zola! I was very distracted. Is it just me or does it look like he's *bulking up *again?



Nice pics from the set! I do wish we could could get a look of him in costume, but something tells me we're going to have to wait until it airs.
I don't think he's bulking up, this looks like more his normal workout body. His gaining 25 lbs. of muscle for Tarzan has kind of whacked how I see his muscle mass, because he almost looks skinny in this pics, compared to Tarzan, but of course he's not, he's nicely muscled. Very nicely muscled.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Despite the fact those look like trendy harem pants for men.....Alex looks good. Real good. Almost Northman good. BLL is a great story anyway but they've really nailed it by casting Alex as the gorgeous Perry.


----------



## Zola24

@Mik1986 

@Henares, Sorry, I must have had twitchy fingers! :giggles: Abrazos! &#9829;x

@Santress, Tku for all the gorgeous hqs 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is a good hair length for him.
> Those pics of him getting in to the car, oh lord, I do wish we had video.  I'm sure it's roomy once he's in the car, but, like the Porsche, I'm always surprised he's not thrown out his back trying to get into his cars. 'p
> 
> It's a pity I can't get home to try and see this, because who the heck knows if this is ever going to get a US distributor. 'mad:
> 
> Nice pics from the set! I do wish we could could get a look of him in costume, but something tells me we're going to have to wait until it airs.
> I don't think he's bulking up, this looks like more his normal workout body. His gaining 25 lbs. of muscle for Tarzan has kind of whacked how I see his muscle mass, because he almost looks skinny in this pics, compared to Tarzan, but of course he's not, he's nicely muscled. Very nicely muscled. 'graucho:



Oh Buckeye, I mostly posted that WoE Chicago prem news for you, I'm so sad you can't get home to see it. Surely WoE will get a US distributor, or Netflix will pick it up 

Yes, Alex does look 'very nicely muscled' in those set pix  All fresh from the shower too, (my fantasy life continues, lol).




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Despite the fact those look like trendy harem pants for men.....Alex looks good. Real good. Almost Northman good. BLL is a great story anyway but they've really nailed it by casting Alex as the gorgeous Perry.



I'm really excited to see Alex as Perry in BLL, I'm sure he will be perfect too


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Despite the fact those look like trendy harem pants for men.....Alex looks good. Real good. Almost Northman good. BLL is a great story anyway but they've really nailed it by casting Alex as the gorgeous Perry.



I thought we'd seen a similar look before.  Guess the harem pants and flip flops is his go to outfit before he heads into hair and make up.


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> @Mik1986



Thank you my JMT


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much for the pics and info!!!! 
He's very gorgeous! I like very much his hair now.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

*Big Little Lies* set pic from yesterday (April 27, 2016):





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## lauralok

I recently re-registered as I can't remember my previous details AT ALL (hadn't been around for ages) and man am I happy to see this thread is still here


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> ^yw! smile1:
> 
> Big Little Lies set pic from yesterday (April 27, 2016):
> 
> //imageshack.com/i/plXrEJN6j]
> //imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/921/XrEJN6.jpg
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku for the hq  




lauralok said:


> I recently re-registered as I can't remember my previous details AT ALL (hadn't been around for ages) and man am I happy to see this thread is still here ;D



Welcome back lauralok  (It's so annoying when you can't remember sign-in details, lol).

---------------

Like a gqmf! 









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> &#8230;the most beautiful man I&#8217;ve ever seen outside of a portable toilet. Or inside one. Or anywhere.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, ...poetry in motion. A jerky low frame rate kinda motion but still pretty ****ing poetic..
























> skarsjoy:
> 
> From EMPIRE magazine http://www.empireonline.com/people/paul-rudd/warcraft-duncan-jones-mute-blade-runner/: First Look Exclusive of Duncan Jones&#8217; MUTE (June 2016 digital issue) Mute stars Alexander Skarsgård & Paul Rudd.
> 
> excerpts:
> 
> What is the basic story of Mute?
> Jones: It&#8217;s the story of Leo, who&#8217;s mute due to a childhood accident. He&#8217;s looking for a missing person in mid-21st century Berlin&#8212;the Casablanca of the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have you cast Alexander Skarsgård as Leo?
> Jones: I think he&#8217;ll do a terrific job. Leo is a character who doesn&#8217;t talk, so much of the communication is going to be about the nuances of the performance and where I put the camera to pick them up. But it&#8217;s also a three-hander. The other two characters are a pair of buddies who are incredibly talkative, very loquacious and witty. You&#8217;re bounced between their stories&#8212;one guy who&#8217;s silent and the other two who are babbling all the time. So I think it has a nice balance to it.
> 
> Paul Rudd also stars in the film, which has not begun to shoot yet in Berlin. [x www.empireonline.com/people/alexander-skarsgard/paul-rudd-recruited-duncan-jones-mute/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per this article, MUTE is out in 2017.
> 
> sources: my digital scans from EMPIRE&#8217;s June digital issue, Duncan photo from Zimbio, Alex & Paul&#8217;s photos from IndieWire.



Yay! I am so excited for this film ;D


Eta: Idky those links aren't working properly, if you are interested these are the details without the www stuff - empireonline.com/people/paul-rudd/warcraft-duncan-jones-mute-blade-runner/ and empireonline.com/people/alexander-skarsgard/paul-rudd-recruited-duncan-jones-mute/


----------



## djuna1

^ Thank you, Zola! I'm also excited about Mute, especially about Alex' performance and the visual aspects of the film. I'm so glad it has a futuristic setting, this is going to be awesome!


----------



## Zola24

^ Oh djuna, I'm so excited about Mute too, and I agree it sounds like it's going to be an awesome innovative film  Thank heavens Alex likes his challenges, he will be so good as Leo, a nuanced human wrecking ball of a man! We can squee together 

-----------------

Yay! From US Weekly's ig - 6,000+ likes 



https://www.instagram.com/p/BExDH9yAx4q/?taken-by=usweekly



> usweekly:Good evening,#AlexanderSkarsgard! &#65533;&#65533; (Photo credit: Cousart/JFXimages/WENN.com)




Spoilerish - sneak passerby photos of the BLL set



Spoiler



www.instagram.com/p/BEwvJ58zBWB/?taken-by=solangenoir
www.instagram.com/p/BEjUgo1SS0w/?taken-by=creamy_coconut



Eta: Those were rubbish spoiler tags, I've never got them to work with photos, and it seems they don't work with links either! :wondering


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much Santress!!!!!
Thank you so much Zola!!!!
I have twitchy all my body
Welcome lauralock :welcome2:


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> Tku for the hq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I am so excited for this film ;D
> 
> 
> Eta: Idky those links aren't working properly, if you are interested these are the details without the www stuff - empireonline.com/people/paul-rudd/warcraft-duncan-jones-mute-blade-runner/ and empireonline.com/people/alexander-skarsgard/paul-rudd-recruited-duncan-jones-mute/




Hmmm..."Mute" looks really interesting


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Suz.

A flashback *True Blood* set pic shared by Tara Buck (Ginger) on instagram and twitter today (April 29, 2016):

#fbf True Blood Flashback. Where it all started with Pam, Eric & Ginger #trueblood @kristinbauer #fangtasia #90s.

-*tarabuck* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEy7NkMOv9L/?taken-by=tarabuck

& *iamtarabuck* twitter 

https://twitter.com/iamtarabuck/status/726129235090411520


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh djuna, I'm so excited about Mute too, and I agree it sounds like it's going to be an awesome innovative film  Thank heavens Alex likes his challenges, he will be so good as Leo, a nuanced human wrecking ball of a man! We can squee together
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Yay! From US Weekly's ig - 6,000+ likes
> 
> View attachment 3341688
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BExDH9yAx4q/?taken-by=usweekly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilerish - sneak passerby photos of the BLL set
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BEwvJ58zBWB/?taken-by=solangenoir
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BEjUgo1SS0w/?taken-by=creamy_coconut
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: Those were rubbish spoiler tags, I've never got them to work with photos, and it seems they don't work with links either! :wondering



It looks Blade Runnerish, but I look forward to him playing a 'human wrecking ball'.

Duncan J still hopes to start filming by the end of the year:

Should be shooting MUTE before the end of this year with the amazing Alexander Skarsgard & Paul Rudd.

https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/726158194280652802

I'm glad we've got some pics of what the outside of the BLL set looks like, it looks like they've made at least the physical setting of this part of the series bigger than it was in the books. Still no sneak pic of Alex in costume, pity!



Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Suz.
> 
> A flashback *True Blood* set pic shared by Tara Buck (Ginger) on instagram and twitter today (April 29, 2016):
> 
> &#8220;#fbf True Blood Flashback. Where it all started with Pam, Eric & Ginger #trueblood @kristinbauer #fangtasia #90s.&#8221;
> 
> -*tarabuck* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEy7NkMOv9L/?taken-by=tarabuck
> 
> & *iamtarabuck* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/iamtarabuck/status/726129235090411520



His hair during the last season was out of control and not just because the of the flashback wiglets, though those were very entertaining.

I'm rewatching TB, and have made my way to S2, and the black tank top has made its appearance. And Bill is even more annoying than he was during the first time I watched TB.


----------



## Henares

I hope I will not cause offense if I say that I totally agree with you, Buckeye. Bill, not Stephen Moyer, of course, was  a character without consistency. Eric, Pam even Ginger, I loved Ginger, were the best of the last season of TB, in my opinion. I like very much Eric in season 6. I miss Eric


----------



## Zola24

Henares said:


> Thank you so much Santress!!!!!
> Thank you so much Zola!!!!
> *I have twitchy all my body* 'yahoo'woot'wlae'faint'faint:
> Welcome lauralock 'welcome2:



:giggles: tks  and I agree, Alex always looks even more handsome when he has a good hair cut 




Santress said:


> Thanks for the pretty, Suz. 'smile1:
> 
> A flashback True Blood set pic shared by Tara Buck (Ginger) on instagram and twitter today (April 29, 2016):
> 
> &#8220;#fbf True Blood Flashback. Where it all started with Pam, Eric & Ginger #trueblood @kristinbauer #fangtasia #90s.&#8221;
> 
> -tarabuck instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEy7NkMOv9L/?taken-by=tarabuck
> 
> & iamtarabuck twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/iamtarabuck/status/726129235090411520



Tku for the tweet and ig   that scene was so funny, although how Alex/Eric still managed to look so sexy, I'll never know 




mik1986 said:


> Hmmm..."Mute" looks really interesting 'up:





BuckeyeChicago said:


> It looks Blade Runnerish, but I look forward to him playing a 'human wrecking ball'.
> 
> Duncan J still hopes to start filming by the end of the year:
> 
> Should be shooting MUTE before the end of this year with the amazing Alexander Skarsgard & Paul Rudd.
> 
> https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/726158194280652802
> 
> I'm glad we've got some pics of what the outside of the BLL set looks like, it looks like they've made at least the physical setting of this part of the series bigger than it was in the books. Still no sneak pic of Alex in costume, pity!
> 
> His hair during the last season was out of control and not just because the of the flashback wiglets, though those were very entertaining.
> 
> I'm rewatching TB, and have made my way to S2, and the black tank top has made its appearance. And Bill is even more annoying than he was during the first time I watched TB.



I'm really looking forward to Mute too, and I love that Duncan mentioned Blade Runner, which has to be one of my fave scifi movies, 'like tears in rain'. The Mute artwork is so impressive too, so grungy and threatening on the streets, and so clean and hi-tech on the inside, if this is any indication of the quality and originality which Duncan is going to bring to Mute, I think it has a very good chance of ending up a classic  

I'm sad that we won't hear Alex/Leo actually speaking, (obviously), but I'm more than happy for the camera to be concentrating on his face and body language. Alex does this so very well 

Tku Buckeye for the info and the link to Duncan Jones' twitter a/c 

Haha Buckeye, I'm so glad you said, from the BLL set pix, HBO seem to have gone 'bigger', I'd been thinking, 'they certainly don't do school parties like this in the UK' 

Oh lordie BC, so you're watching TB all the way through again, I'm sure you're enjoying it very much, and at least you know which bits to fastforward through  

Oh and 'the black tank of doom' 












henricavyll / continues . . .

Eta: Henares, we all miss Eric ( and yes, Stephen did play the part of Bill very well, even to me, it seems strange to hear his British accent in his interviews.


----------



## Zola24

henricavyll / continued.










sikanapanele


----------



## Zola24

That moment when Stephen/Bill realised no-one was looking at him 









chrisevansz
















askarslover










skarsgardaddict / continues . . .


----------



## Zola24

skarsgardaddict / continued.



> skarsgardaddict:
> 
> Eric Northman Porn pack [insp] http://ave-stark.tumblr.com/post/138601798479/


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much Zola
I´m sick with a cold and I have a fever. I don´t care. Mr. Northman is the best doctor...My God! His parents really loved each other because they made a masterpiece!


----------



## Zola24

^ Tks Henares  Poor you  I wish you better &#9829;x Eric does too! 





truebloodsims


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know if Alex and Alexa are attending the Met Gala this year, (last year the invitation list leaked, this year nada) but for the first time E! is broadcasting the red carpet.



> In years past, the Met Gala red carpet was not televised, and the only way to see the celebrities was to either be there or find photos of them online. But for the first time ever, E! will cover the event via its special, Live from the Red Carpet, which will be similar to their coverage for awards shows like the Oscars. A red carpet pre-show will air at 7 p.m., followed by red carpet fashion at 7:30 p.m.
> 
> Source and full article: http://www.racked.com/2016/4/29/11529316/met-gala-2016-start-time-how-to-watch


----------



## mary12345

She's definitely attending but whether he will or not probably depends if he is not filming in LA I'm up for seeing him in a tux


----------



## audiogirl

I'm guessing he won't be there because of BLL.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's in NYC at the moment. There's a tweet of him sighted in the same room as Henrik Lundqvist. Seems like there was a Swedish singer playing at Gramercy Theatre.


----------



## audiogirl

Well that's interesting. I suppose he wouldn't have to be there for all of the BLL party scene.


----------



## Santress

Alex with Stellan at the *Håkan Hellström* concert in New York today (April 30, 2016):

Hung around with father & son Skarsgård at Håkan. # Skarsgård # # håkaninewyork, #håkaninewyork #newyork #valborg.

-*jjouhannna* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Alex with Stellan at the *Håkan Hellström* concert in New York today (April 30, 2016):
> 
> Hung around with father & son Skarsgård at Håkan. # Skarsgård # # håkaninewyork, #håkaninewyork #newyork #valborg.
> 
> -*jjouhannna* instagram



I know I'm probably wrong but the profile of the blonde in front looks a lot like photographer Emma Svensson - Alex was pictured with her at WoW.






Santress, this is taken from your tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Video of Alex at the Håkan Hellström concert:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE2V9CEgbqQ/?taken-by=kristoferake


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus & Free. Will be interesting to see if he goes to the MET Gala. My guess is no since he doesn't have any current contracts/endorsements with designers but who knows...

Another from tonight's concert:

Was two metres from alexander skarsgård????&#8221;

-*FridaWillander* twitter 

https://twitter.com/FridaWillander/status/726620006079991808


----------



## Henares

Thank you, Zola! You are so sweet! I felt the hug!
Thank you Santress, a_sussan and all of you for your info and photo, video...


----------



## Santress

^yw!

The double Skarsgård sighting is making rounds in the Swedish tabloids.

From *ASN* & *Expressen.se*:

Håkan Hellström was a success on Friday when for the first time ever he played in New York and for the first time live performed new songs from his recent EP 1974. Expectations were therefore soaring for the evening of the second concert at the small concert hall of Gramercy Theatre in Manhattan...

Just before the show began also arrived Hollywood star Alexander Skarsgård and a moment later was joined by his father, the even more famous Hollywood star Stellan Skarsgård.

Alexander Skarsgård sang several of the songs and wolf whistled for Ramlar (Falling).

This was amazing, he said afterwards.

Afterwards both he and Stellan Skarsgård continued for the afterparty downstairs and Stellan told me that he had had to work late and therefore missed the beginning of the show.

But what I saw was very cool, he said.

Source:  Anne-Sofie Näslund for *Expressen.se* 

http://www.expressen.se/noje/kandistatt-pa-hakan-hellstroms-spelning/


----------



## Santress

More photos of Alex and Stellan from last night (April 30, 2016, New York).

Sources: 

1.  *Disathorsson* twitter:

Hung also with Alex & Stellan Skarsgård.

https://twitter.com/Disathorsson/status/726781979954405377

2. *saurabhsinsta *instagram:

Thanks to everyone who came to the after party and to all my friends who helped us collect hundreds of Swedes, so I did not lose face in front of my American colleagues. Biggest thanks to @tommysaleh who ruled everything and made it possible for us to party together! Here peers, I along with some of those who came yesterday. #stellanskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard # Håkan Hellström.


----------



## Henares

Thank you Santress!!!!
He looks very very very well!! He looks younger without beard. I love to see them together!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> tks  and I agree, Alex always looks even more handsome when he has a good hair cut
> 
> Tku for the tweet and ig   that scene was so funny, although how Alex/Eric still managed to look so sexy, I'll never know
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Mute too, and I love that Duncan mentioned Blade Runner, which has to be one of my fave scifi movies, 'like tears in rain'. The Mute artwork is so impressive too, so grungy and threatening on the streets, and so clean and hi-tech on the inside, if this is any indication of the quality and originality which Duncan is going to bring to Mute, I think it has a very good chance of ending up a classic
> 
> I'm sad that we won't hear Alex/Leo actually speaking, (obviously), but I'm more than happy for the camera to be concentrating on his face and body language. Alex does this so very well
> 
> Tku Buckeye for the info and the link to Duncan Jones' twitter a/c
> 
> Haha Buckeye, I'm so glad you said, from the BLL set pix, *HBO seem to have gone 'bigger',* I'd been thinking, 'they certainly don't do school parties like this in the UK'
> 
> Oh lordie BC, so you're watching TB all the way through again, I'm sure you're enjoying it very much, *and at least you know which bits to fastforward through *
> 
> Oh and 'the black tank of doom'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henricavyll / continues . . .
> 
> Eta: Henares, we all miss Eric ( and yes, Stephen did play the part of Bill very well, even to me, it seems strange to hear his British accent in his interviews.



Even in the books, though it was a 'big' thing, it wasn't the scale they seem to be having it for the series.

Still fast forwarding through the Maenad parts, except for Andy Bellfleur's parts. That storyline went on waaaaaaay too long. But Eric is still sexy, and I still love Steve Newlin.



Santress said:


> Alex with Stellan at the *Håkan Hellström* concert in New York today (April 30, 2016):
> 
> &#8220;Hung around with father & son Skarsgård at Håkan. # Skarsgård # # håkaninewyork, #håkaninewyork #newyork #valborg.&#8221;
> 
> -*jjouhannna* instagram





Santress said:


> Thanks, Sus & Free. Will be interesting to see if he goes to the MET Gala. My guess is no since he doesn't have any current contracts/endorsements with designers but who knows...
> 
> Another from tonight's concert:
> 
> Was two metres from alexander skarsgård????&#8221;
> 
> -*FridaWillander* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/FridaWillander/status/726620006079991808



I'm glad to see Alex and Stellan together.
The first pic amuses me, they all look so serious, as if they've been called in to the principal's office.

As for the Met, I would be surprised, unless for some reason WB thinks it would be good promotion for LOT.
And as it is now two months from LOT's premiere, it's time for WB to start really promoting it.


----------



## lauralok

Thank you zola24 and henares for the welcome back 

And yes forgetting details is extremely annoying- but in all fairness it has been a few YEARS 

I remember why this was my favorite- not only because of Skarsgards fine butt- but the people here  

Could just be me- but most (not all) ladies in the fashion related categories seem super...uptight 

How fine does our homeboy look though?! I'm currently in Norway and wondering why I don't see any AS lookalikes around


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even in the books, though it was a 'big' thing, it wasn't the scale they seem to be having it for the series.
> 
> Still fast forwarding through the Maenad parts, except for Andy Bellfleur's parts. That storyline went on waaaaaaay to long. But Eric is still sexy, and I still love Steve Newlin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see Alex and Stellan together.
> The first pic amuses me, they all look so serious, as if they've been called in to the principal's office.
> 
> As for the Met, I would be surprised, unless for some reason WB thinks it would be good promotion for LOT.
> And as it is now two months from LOT's premiere, it's time for WB to start really promoting it.




The Met would be nice, but I'm not holding my breath. Although, I can recommend the documentary First Monday in May if anyone is interested. It's a very interesting take on the behind the scenes of last year's Met Gala. 

Thanks for the pics, santress. 
Last week with Bill and the posse and this week with Stellan has been great. Haven't seen him with his homeys in a while and it warms my heart seeing him hanging out with them.


----------



## Zola24

a_sussan said:


> Video of Alex at the Håkan Hellström concert:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE2V9CEgbqQ/?taken-by=kristoferake



Tku so much for the vid sussan  Omg, Alex looks about 20, he really is gorgeous when he's having fun, just adorable 




Santress said:


> More photos of Alex and Stellan from last night (April 30, 2016, New York).
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 1.  Disathorsson twitter:
> 
> &#8220;Hung also with Alex & Stellan Skarsgård.&#8221;
> 
> https://twitter.com/Disathorsson/status/726781979954405377
> 
> 2. saurabhsinsta instagram:
> 
> &#8220;Thanks to everyone who came to the after party and to all my friends who helped us collect hundreds of Swedes, so I did not lose face in front of my American colleagues. Biggest thanks to @tommysaleh who ruled everything and made it possible for us to party together! Here peers, I along with some of those who came yesterday. #stellanskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard # Håkan Hellström.&#8221;



Tku for all the photos and info  It's so good to see Alex and Stellan enjoying a fun night out. I think all the music loving Swedes in NYC must have been there


----------



## Zola24

Of course there's gifs  I lv these 











> henricavyll:
> 
> Alexander Skargård at The Gramercy Theatre
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BE2V9CEgbqQ/




And some new/old gifs
















> adrichi:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan  ScreenSlam CinemaCon Interview x   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_n_jVw2GWE


----------



## djuna1

Zola24 said:


> ^ Oh djuna, I'm so excited about Mute too, and I agree it sounds like it's going to be an awesome innovative film  Thank heavens Alex likes his challenges, he will be so good as Leo, a nuanced human wrecking ball of a man! We can squee together






I love to see Alex and Stellan together. Alex looks like he had such a fun time!


----------



## Zola24

^ Yes he did 






















adrichi


----------



## Zola24

beaufortplace

I've an awful feeling that once I've seen Alex/Terry going down on a popsicle, the rest of the movie is just gonna be a blur


----------



## Henares

Zola, thank you very much!  
Film Distributors: please, please,  have mercy on his lovely fans, please, please; WoW soon on theatres of the world!
I agree with you...This scene will take me to the...:shame:






http://skarsloverdownunder.tumblr.com


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the pretty, Zola & Henares.
Wb, Lauren!

From The Library:

More photos of Alex and Stellan at the *Håkan Hellström* concert and after party (April 30, 2016, New York).

Sources: 

1. Father and son (Alexander) Skarsgård was at the Håkan Hellström concert. All I thought about when I saw them was they were True Blood and Pirates of the Carribean .

-*maddosen* instagram

2. We ended up at the front and danced with Alexander Skarsgård and Henke Lundqvist. A room filled with 500 Swedes in New York, it was such a great feeling!

-*livvielicious.forme.se* 

http://livvielicious.forme.se/2016/maj/hakan-hellstrom.html


----------



## mary12345

Looks like he's at the Met ball in a great tux!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I should have had money on it......lol






Source: https://twitter.com/MELCIVITEREZA






Source: https://twitter.com/mstbeautifulmen






Source: https://twitter.com/DammitComBR


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I should have had money on it......lol


  he looks great not to be mean but not wild on Alexa's outfit


----------



## djuna1




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He doesn't wear a tux for what, 2-3 years, and for the last 6 months has worn one how many times? Not that I'm complaining, he does wear them well. Do we know the designer?
The theme is manus x machina: fashion in an age of technology, it's always interesting to see how many designers/stylists actually adhere to the theme, and how many do it well.
ETA:  I like Nicole's dress, especially the cape.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

From The Library:

Alex at the 2016 the 'Manus x Machina: Fashion In An Age Of Technology' Costume Institute Gala (May 2, 2016, New York).

Sources:  Originals via 

*ScottForbes* twitter 

https://twitter.com/ScottForbes/status/727277198780952577

*SuperStarz100 *twitter 

https://twitter.com/SuperStarz100/status/727277779138519041

*Zimbio* 

*SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

HQs/Tagged:














Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Free and Santress for the tux porn  Alex looks amazing


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He doesn't wear a tux for what, 2-3 years, and for the last 6 months has worn one how many times? Not that I'm complaining, he does wear them well. Do we know the designer?
> The theme is manus x machina, it's always interesting to see how many designers/stylists actually adhere to the theme, and how many do it well.
> ETA:  I like Nicole's dress, especially the cape.



I think it's a difficult theme. However having said that, Alexa's is not my favourite outfit - too reminiscent of something Halston might have made for Liza Minelli.

My favourites _*so far*_ are Poppy Delevingne, Florench Welch, Nicole Kidman, SJP, and (begrudingly) Kate Bosworth, and also Kate Upton (though it's a bit too safe).


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it's a difficult theme. However having said that, Alexa's is not my favourite outfit - too reminiscent of something Halston might have made for Liza Minelli.
> 
> My favourites _*so far*_ are Poppy Delevingne, Florench Welch, Nicole Kidman, SJP, and (begrudingly) Kate Bosworth, and also Kate Upton (though it's a bit too safe).


 
We think alike I agree with the favs and I know her name is mud on this forum but got to hand it to Bosworth I thought she looked stunning better than Alexa's beaded pantsuit


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it's a difficult theme. However having said that, Alexa's is not my favourite outfit - too reminiscent of something Halston might have made for Liza Minelli.
> 
> My favourites so far are Poppy Delevingne, Florench Welch, Nicole Kidman, SJP, and (begrudingly) Kate Bosworth, and also Kate Upton (though it's a bit too safe).



It's a difficult theme, but not that difficult. Glittery in and of itself to me doesn't fit the theme, and that's what AC's looks like. It does look very 70's.
The men usually have it easier, because most of them just wear suits/tuxes and they're ok.
Kate Upton's looks like a basic evening dress, FW's is fine, so is KB's, I like Zac Posen's dress, at least in the dark.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's a difficult theme, but not that difficult. Glittery in and of itself to me doesn't fit the theme, and that's what AC's looks like. *It does look very 70's.*
> The men usually have it easier, because most of them just wear suits/tuxes and they're ok.
> Kate Upton's looks like a basic evening dress, FW's is fine, so is KB's, I like Zac Posen's dress, at least in the dark.



But that's exactly what she wanted!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> But that's exactly what she wanted!



The attendees usually have next to no say in what they are dressed in. 

Alex looks great in a suit. The guys have less to play with in terms of options. Hiddles looks good too - and Idris. Kanye looks like a d*ck. Jeans at the Met Gala - NO!


----------



## mary12345

kanye looks like a tool hopefully Wintour does not invite them next year !! doesn't look like Alexa got snapped on the red carpet? thought her & Alex would finally have a red carpet pic


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The attendees usually have next to no say in what they are dressed in.
> 
> Alex looks great in a suit. The guys have less to play with in terms of options. Hiddles looks good too - and Idris. Kanye looks like a d*ck. Jeans at the Met Gala - NO!



I watched a video of her designer, he used a mood board with his and Alexa's ideas. He did something what both wanted and she would like to wear.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think we'll see a red carpet pic with his significant other until he's married.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> I watched a video of her designer, he used a mood board with his and Alexa's ideas. He did something what both wanted and she would like to wear.



Ok. Cool. Usually the designer has a very good idea already of what they want to show as the Met Gala is a huge platform for them in terms of media exposure, Normally only very big stars get a say.

Either way, this look just didn't translate for me, for the event.

We'll probably get photo's of Alex inside. But doubtful of the two of them together. Anna Wintour and her team make a point of separating couples and putting people next to each other who normally wouldn't be in each other's orbits.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The attendees usually have next to no say in what they are dressed in.
> 
> Alex looks great in a suit. The guys have less to play with in terms of options. Hiddles looks good too - and Idris. Kanye looks like a d*ck. Jeans at the Met Gala - NO!



Idris always looks great. But Kanye is wearing a metallicy jacket, he's on theme! /snark (he looks bad). Kim doesn't look that bad, surprisingly.



mary12345 said:


> kanye looks like a tool hopefully Wintour does not invite them next year !! doesn't look like Alexa got snapped on the red carpet? thought her & Alex would finally have a red carpet pic



Alexa got snapped on the red carpet, everyone does, it may not have been uploaded yet. And, I may be wrong, but if they weren't invited as a couple they wouldn't necessarily be together on the red carpet, Alexa is probably the 'date' of whomever the designer is. They may not even be seated together once the dinner starts, even if they wanted to be. They have no control over that.

ETA: No no no no to Beyonce and Madonna.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm watching the pictures come in to Getty.  It's interesting to see who is there.  You have Alex, former costars Lady GaGa, Rhianna, and Taylor Swift. Current costars Margot and Nicole. Friend Alicia.  Girlfriend Alexa. Ex GF KB, Her ex Orlando and his current Katy Perry. Oh to be a fly on the wall . 

 Looking at the list of Alex's friends and costars, just there tonight, Alex has worked with the best of the best in music and film. 

Nicole's dress is by far one of the best of the night.  The color of Jessica Chastain's dress is gorgeous, though the dress could have been better.


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Idris always looks great. But Kanye is wearing a metallicy jacket, he's on theme! /snark (he looks bad). Kim doesn't look that bad, surprisingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa got snapped on the red carpet, everyone does, it may not have been uploaded yet. And, I may be wrong, but if they weren't invited as a couple they wouldn't necessarily be together on the red carpet, Alexa is probably the 'date' of whomever the designer is. They may not even be seated together once the dinner starts, even if they wanted to be. They have no control over that.
> 
> ETA: No no no no to Beyonce and Madonna.


 
I must have missed her photo that's interesting about the seating arrangements? oh well he looks good anyway no shocker there


----------



## Santress

Source: *Just Jared*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex and Alexa inside the Met Gala with Mark Ronson







http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/1343...party-photos-cocktails-dinner-performance/#65


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Santress and Free!!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

More...

Source: *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source: *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Kitkath70

Seriously! The Ben Stiller photo bomb is the best


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:

















Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Kitkath70 said:


> Seriously! The Ben Stiller photo bomb is the best


Yep - my new favorite pic.








Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He doesn't wear a tux for what, 2-3 years, and for the last 6 months has worn one how many times? Not that I'm complaining, he does wear them well. *Do we know the designer?*
> The theme is manus x machina: fashion in an age of technology, it's always interesting to see how many designers/stylists actually adhere to the theme, and how many do it well.
> ETA:  I like Nicole's dress, especially the cape.



Louis Vuitton


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Getty has video of Alex on the red carpet

http://www.gettyimages.com.au/detai...hina-fashion-in-an-age-news-footage/528335370



> Alexander Skarsgard at Manus x Machina: Fashion in an Age of Technology - Costume Institute Benefit Gala - Arrivals at Metropolitan Museum of Art
> Credit: Brian Craig


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Free!

New HQ promo still of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:

From *WHO Magazine*:

HAPPY TUESDAY! Check out this new shot of #AlexanderSkarsgård from the set of his upcoming Tarzan movie, co-starring Australias own #MargotRobbie."

-*whomagazine* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Free!
> 
> New HQ promo still of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:
> 
> From *WHO Magazine*:
> 
> &#8220;HAPPY TUESDAY! Check out this new shot of #AlexanderSkarsgård from the set of his upcoming Tarzan movie, co-starring Australia&#8217;s own #MargotRobbie."
> 
> -*whomagazine* instagram



Ha! That just popped up on my feed - that's an Aussie magazine - it's actually the Australian version of People (there was some reason I can't remember that they had to change it)- so the photo might pop up there as well.

*Edit: Here's the story about WHO Mag
*



> It was launched as a sister magazine to the United States weekly People, with a name change facilitated because of an existing Australian lad's mag of the same name.
> 
> As of March 2013, Who has a circulation of approximately 121,000 and a readership of 473,000.[1] The magazine features celebrity news and photos, interviews and entertainment reviews alongside human-interest stories plus lifestyle information involving fashion, food, beauty and health issues.
> 
> The magazine is now published under license to Time Inc. Who can pick up original, owned content from People and Entertainment Weekly. Annual special issues, or 'franchises' include "Most Beautiful People", "Best & Worst Dressed", "Most Intriguing People", "Sexiest People", "Half Their Size" and "Best and Worst of the Year" features.



That's a good pic - abs for _days._


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I love the Ben Stiller photobomb.
The new Tarzan still: Oh.My.
I'm also still impressed by how much better his fake hair looks for LOT than it has for anything else.


----------



## jooa

^^ Maybe because it was his hair with a little help of hair extensions 

I agree he looks so good in the tux at the party ... and even better without it in the jungle LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ Maybe because it was his hair with a little help of hair extensions
> 
> I agree he looks so good in the tux at the party ... and even better without it in the jungle LOL



I know it's extensions, but they can still look obviously fake. But then, LOT didn't skimp on hiring crew members who know what they're doing.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Super HQ version that *WHO Magazine* graciously later added to their FB:

https://www.facebook.com/WHOmagazin...28734051211/10154177209341212/?type=3&theater


----------



## Santress

More/HQ from the *Met Gala 2016* (May 2, 2016, NYC):

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## skarsbabe

What a tall drink of mmmmm. Great photos of him


----------



## mik1986

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The attendees usually have next to no say in what they are dressed in.
> 
> Alex looks great in a suit. The guys have less to play with in terms of options. Hiddles looks good too - and Idris. Kanye looks like a d*ck. Jeans at the Met Gala - NO!



Idris looked "amazing" as always! Kanye looked "ok" imho. KB looked like "trash" imho. Askars looked...well...like Askars. Nothing new, nothing fancy.

Then again I always think of the Met Gala as an "attention seeking fete" for celebrities anyway . I never seem to hear about the fundraising aspect of it. Just what the celebs are wearing .


----------



## GlamazonD

mik1986 said:


> Idris looked "amazing" as always! Kanye looked "ok" imho. KB looked like "trash" imho. Askars looked...well...like Askars. Nothing new, nothing fancy.
> 
> Then again I always think of the Met Gala as an "attention seeking fete" for celebrities anyway . I never seem to hear about the fundraising aspect of it. Just what the celebs are wearing .



I have to agree. She's considered almost as an fashion icon but her dress is awful. Otherwise she looked good as did Alexa, though I didn't get her costume either. Pretty women in ugly dresses hmmm... 

https://www.google.com/search?q=kate+bosworth+metgala+2016+tumblr&oq=kate+bosworth+metgala+2016+tumblr&aqs=chrome..69i57.23665j0j4&client=tablet-android-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=TpTyM1RR9OcdEM%3A

IIRC Joe and Sofia Vergara participated at MG 2015. Was there fundraising theme back then, b/c I don't remember anyone complaining. I suppose they weren't there this year. Maybe their invitation got lost in mail or is Joe still at hospital?








Source: crazyforjoe.tumblr

Thank you amazing piccys and information Santress, Zola and other ladies who make this thread so nice to visit  :urock:


----------



## mik1986

GlamazonD said:


> I have to agree. She's considered almost as an fashion icon but her dress is awful. Otherwise she looked good as did Alexa, though I didn't get her costume either. Pretty women in ugly dresses hmmm...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kat...=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=TpTyM1RR9OcdEM:
> 
> IIRC Joe and Sofia Vergara participated at MG 2015. Was there fundraising theme back then, b/c I don't remember anyone complaining. I suppose they weren't there this year. Maybe their invitation got lost in mail or is Joe still at hospital?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you amazing piccys and information Santress, Zola and other ladies who make this thread so nice to visit  :urock:



Hmmm, not sure if Joe or Sofia were there this year or not. Probably had other plans. Sure would have been nice to see Joe in a tux though .


----------



## RedTopsy

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Free!
> 
> New HQ promo still of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:
> 
> From *WHO Magazine*:
> 
> &#8220;HAPPY TUESDAY! Check out this new shot of #AlexanderSkarsgård from the set of his upcoming Tarzan movie, co-starring Australia&#8217;s own #MargotRobbie."
> 
> -*whomagazine* instagram




*Oh my...So so sexy!!!*

and thank you Santress for posting all the amazing pics of Alex. 

me fangirling 
^ ^


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies.

More/HQ & Beautiful:




















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL]







Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr




Great pics! I love Askars and Ben Stiller together .


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*After the Met
with Jimmy Iovine, Jony Ive, André Balazs & Apple Music*

*Location:
Boom Boom Room, NYC

Photo Credits
Billy Farrell/BFA.com*

Alex and Alexa arriving at the after-party










*Source:* https://bfa.com/events/15981

Alex and Alexa chatting to Rita Ora






*Source: https://bfa.com/events/15962*



Shot taken by the official instagram of Erdem London (Alex in the background of the shot on the phone)










*Source: www.instagram.com/erdemlondon*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Thanks, Suz.
> 
> A Gen Kill reunion fresh off instagram (December 8, 2015):
> 
> "Marc Menchaca and actor Alexander Skarsgard @cecilion party for her magazine #Unemployed issue 2. #Brooklyn #alexander skarsgard."
> 
> -*aleimmagazine* instagram



When looking through the BFA site for Met Gala photo's I also came across this shot from the event which I don't think was posted.






*



			UNEMPLOYED MAGAZINE
Issue 2 - Launch Party

Location:
Loosie Rouge, BK, NY

Photo Credits
Madison McGaw/BFA.com
		
Click to expand...

*
*Source:* https://bfa.com/home/photo/1807459


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> When looking through the BFA site for Met Gala photo's I also came across this shot from the event which I don't think was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* https://bfa.com/home/photo/1807459




Thanks for all who posted pics and vids. I was loving reading the reviews today of people's responses to the met gala fashions. It is very personal. What some like, others don't. I personally loved Zac posen's dress, but I know others didn't, because I still love a Cinderella ball gown, especially when it lights up. Calls back to my princess love as a youngster. it's all about the women's fashion. Sigh. A tux is a tux, so the men aren't dissected as much, and Alex looked great and those pics of Ben Stiller photo bombing him were so much fun. The met gala raises a sh*t ton of money. I feel like a broken record but if you get a chance to watch First Monday in May, please do. It mentions how much money was raised last year, not just for the costume institute but also for the Met in general. I saw it in a theater last week, but I think it's available on iTunes now. I hope to go to Ny in a couple of weeks to see the exhibit. 

Love more GK reunion pics. They are always great. 

PS:  oh, God, ***** is the presumptive GOP nominee. Taking applications for which country to move to if he's elected.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all who posted pics and vids. I was loving reading the reviews today of people's responses to the met gala fashions. It is very personal. What some like, others don't. I personally loved Zac posen's dress, but I know others didn't, because I still love a Cinderella ball gown, especially when it lights up. Calls back to my princess love as a youngster. it's all about the women's fashion. Sigh. A tux is a tux, so the men aren't dissected as much, and Alex looked great and those pics of Ben Stiller photo bombing him were so much fun. The met gala raises a sh*t ton of money. I feel like a broken record but if you get a chance to watch First Monday in May, please do. It mentions how much money was raised last year, not just for the costume institute but also for the Met in general. I saw it in a theater last week, but I think it's available on iTunes now. I hope to go to Ny in a couple of weeks to see the exhibit.
> 
> Love more GK reunion pics. They are always great.
> 
> PS:  oh, God, ***** is the presumptive GOP nominee. *Taking applications for which country to move to if he's elected.*



I've got a large spare room complete with ensuite. Applications from the US are coming in thick and fast though (<insert snark). I'm OT but I honestly can't believe this reality - ***** is an actual contender to be *****. Oy.

I do love seeing Alex catching up with his old co-stars. And the photo's of the guys at the Met Gala - it's true - not much room for the men to be creative. Still as always, he looks good in a suit. This year didn't have much "wow" factor for me in terms of dresses. And way too many ignored the theme.


----------



## VampFan

@ Free Been to your homeland and it is one of the best places I've been for the acceptance and friendliness of the people. Would love to bunk with you. Will let you know when we get closer to election. Hope I"m close to the top of the wait list.

RE: Met gala. This year's theme was much more open to interpretation than previous year's. China, punk, etc., in the past were easier to express in fashion than this year. I thought that if you actually read the theme of this year's gala, we would have more interesting fashion. Problem was that everyone went to the technology/futuristic aspect of the manus ex machina theme instead of actually understanding that the theme was the melding of hand sewn/couture vs machine/tech prepped garments.


----------



## VampFan

nevermind


----------



## GlamazonD

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all who posted pics and vids. I was loving reading the reviews today of people's responses to the met gala fashions. It is very personal. What some like, others don't. I personally loved Zac posen's dress, but I know others didn't, because I still love a Cinderella ball gown, especially when it lights up. Calls back to my princess love as a youngster. it's all about the women's fashion. Sigh. A tux is a tux, so the men aren't dissected as much, and Alex looked great and those pics of Ben Stiller photo bombing him were so much fun. *The met gala raises a sh*t ton of money. I feel like a broken record but if you get a chance to watch First Monday in May, please do. It mentions how much money was raised last year, not just for the costume institute but also for the Met in general.* I saw it in a theater last week, but I think it's available on iTunes now. I hope to go to Ny in a couple of weeks to see the exhibit.
> 
> Love more GK reunion pics. They are always great.
> 
> PS:  oh, God, ***** is the presumptive GOP nominee. Taking applications for which country to move to if he's elected.



Thank you for explaining that Vamp. It's good to know it isn't just a preening contest. Some Alex fans seem to be very picky and critical about things like where he should show up or not


More pictures! Thank you Santress and your great sources of awesomeness!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.
yw! Thanks, Glam.

From *ASN*:

Fan photo of Alex at the (2010?) *Way Out West Festival* in Sweden:

Got to be my favourite look what was 5 years ago from FB...me djing in Sweden meeting Alex Skarsgard

Hehe... 5 years ago according to fab. Was djing at Way out West festival in Sweden and who was there?? & yes that was at the end of my emo days. #skarsgard #trueblood.

-*Hospitality_Jas* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/Hospitality_Jas/status/727763201048317958

It looks like it's probably from WoW 2010. He was filming What Maisie Knew during WoW 2011 and in Vancouver during WoW 2012.


----------



## djuna1

VampFan said:


> @ Free Been to your homeland and it is one of the best places I've been for the acceptance and friendliness of the people. Would love to bunk with you. Will let you know when we get closer to election. Hope I"m close to the top of the wait list.
> 
> RE: Met gala. This year's theme was much more open to interpretation than previous year's. China, punk, etc., in the past were easier to express in fashion than this year. I thought that if you actually read the theme of this year's gala, we would have more interesting fashion. *Problem was that everyone went to the technology/futuristic aspect of the manus ex machina theme instead of actually understanding that the theme was the melding of hand sewn/couture vs machine/tech prepped garments.*


----------



## djuna1

Maybe they had to wait too long for a taxi and Alexa called Uber.  I love that both of them wearing a red rose! 

http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13432729/phil-oh-red-carpet-candids/


----------



## Maggiesview

GlamazonD said:


> Thank you for explaining that Vamp. It's good to know it isn't just a preening contest. Some Alex fans seem to be very picky and critical about things like where he should show up or not
> 
> 
> More pictures! Thank you Santress and your great sources of awesomeness!


I think it's safe to assume that whenever he shows up at an event from now on it's tied to promo for LOT. Just being a visible presence at the Met gala puts him in the public eye in away that generate favorable PR. Alex has said in the past that his public appearances are all about work,otherwise he doesn't make them. I think we got a very good idea of that over the past 1 1/2 years. We saw him when he was promoting DOATG  and again for WOE. Otherwise we didn't. True he attended the Met opening  but again I think that had to do with creating a more public presence because of LOT ,which had just launched its first trailer in December. I noticed that Margot Robbie was also at the Gala.( LOT and SS oriented more than likely) Both Alex and Margot are not the Gad About ,See and Be Seen Hollywood types.


----------



## Maggiesview

djuna1 said:


>


I noticed,as an English teacher that when given two contrasting ideas to deal with most students zeroed in on dropped the other. The one they retained was inevitably the more appealing one. Makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## mik1986

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all who posted pics and vids. I was loving reading the reviews today of people's responses to the met gala fashions. It is very personal. What some like, others don't. I personally loved Zac posen's dress, but I know others didn't, because I still love a Cinderella ball gown, especially when it lights up. Calls back to my princess love as a youngster. it's all about the women's fashion. Sigh. A tux is a tux, so the men aren't dissected as much, and Alex looked great and those pics of Ben Stiller photo bombing him were so much fun. The met gala raises a sh*t ton of money. I feel like a broken record but if you get a chance to watch First Monday in May, please do. *It mentions how much money was raised last year, not just for the costume institute but also for the Met in general*. I saw it in a theater last week, but I think it's available on iTunes now. I hope to go to Ny in a couple of weeks to see the exhibit.
> 
> Love more GK reunion pics. They are always great.
> 
> PS:  oh, God, ***** is the presumptive GOP nominee. Taking applications for which country to move to if he's elected.




Phewww! This is good to know. To me, the Met gala still seems like a "look at me celebrity fest", so this is...good info to be aware of.


----------



## mik1986

djuna1 said:


> Maybe they had to wait too long for a taxi and Alexa called Uber.  I love that both of them wearing a red rose!
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13432729/phil-oh-red-carpet-candids/




I must say, I like Alexa's jumpsuit.


----------



## GlamazonD

djuna1 said:


> Maybe they had to wait too long for a taxi and Alexa called Uber.  I love that both of them wearing a red rose!
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13432729/phil-oh-red-carpet-candids/



Thank you Djuna, but but but... Alex looks miserable and Alexa is clearly calling paps!!! *fangirl rage* 

Lol, I like the roses too. Cute


----------



## mik1986

GlamazonD said:


> Thank you Djuna, but but but... Alex looks miserable and *Alexa is clearly calling paps!!!* *fangirl rage*
> 
> Lol, I like the roses too. Cute



Oh noooo! Sounds familiar


----------



## GlamazonD

mik1986 said:


> Oh noooo! Sounds familiar



Yeah, at least in the Alex fandom  

Your guy have such a great fandom, solid and supportive. I've never seen any critcism by the Joe fans unless there's some secret board for that purpose? Some Alex fans could learn a thing or two from them


----------



## mik1986

glamazond said:


> yeah, at least in the alex fandom
> 
> Your guy have such a great fandom, solid and supportive. I've never seen any critcism by the joe fans unless there's some secret board for that purpose? Some alex fans could learn a thing or two from them



:d


----------



## mik1986

GlamazonD said:


> Yeah, at least in the Alex fandom
> 
> Your guy have such a great fandom, solid and supportive. I've never seen any critcism by the Joe fans unless there's some secret board for that purpose? Some Alex fans could learn a thing or two from them



WHOOPS! My "Smiley" thingy didn't work . I'll try again...


----------



## GlamazonD

mik1986 said:


> WHOOPS! My "Smiley" thingy didn't work . I'll try again...



Don't worry. No harm done


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex and Alexa inside the 2016 Met Gala







Photography by Kevin Tachman

*Source:* http://chunggalexa.tumblr.com/post/143860242555/by-kevin-tachman


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Free, that is a lovely photo, they look so good together 

Tks everyone for all the other Met Gala info and photos, and tku Santress for the hq's too


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Free for the pic!


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Alex and Alex* inside the 2016 Met Gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photography by Kevin Tachman
> 
> *Source:* http://chunggalexa.tumblr.com/post/143860242555/by-kevin-tachman



But its Alexa and Alex


----------



## mik1986

GlamazonD said:


> Don't worry. No harm done


----------



## GlamazonD

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Free, that is a lovely photo, they look so good together
> 
> Tks everyone for all the other Met Gala info and photos, and tku Santress for the hq's too



They look like a royal couple on state visit, just sayin'


----------



## GlamazonD

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Free, that is a lovely photo, they look so good together
> 
> Tks everyone for all the other Met Gala info and photos, and tku Santress for the hq's too



Btw Zola, I love your signature text. IIRC Alex did mention that saying in some old interview when speaking about fame and success and how his friends have reacted to his international career?


----------



## Zola24

^ Tku Glamazon  You must have a better memory than me, (not difficult), I don't remember Alex quoting it, but it does sound like something he would say, so if you vaguely remember it, you are probably correct. Tku, I will keep a look-out


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Free, that is a lovely photo, *they look so good together*
> 
> Tks everyone for all the other Met Gala info and photos, and tku Santress for the hq's too





GlamazonD said:


> *They look like a royal couple on state visit*, just sayin'



I  agree .


----------



## GlamazonD

Zola24 said:


> ^ Tku Glamazon  You must have a better memory than me, (not difficult), I don't remember Alex quoting it, but it does sound like something he would say, so if you vaguely remember it, you are probably correct. Tku, I will keep a look-out



Thanks Zola but unfortunately my memory is quite rubbish too. I'm only good at rememering everything trivial  I'm almost sure I saw this saying in the ASkars interview,  probably a few years back. Maybe the same interview in which he talked about "Jantelagen" 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_Jante


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free for the pic & Glam for the research.

More HQ & Beautiful from the *2016 Met Gala* (May 2, 2016, New York):




















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

New promo still (similar to the LOT poster) released by *The Legend of Tarzan* tumblr today (May 5, 2016).

http://legendoftarzan.com/post/143910144166/this-july-a-legend-returns-home

Happy Cinco de Mayo for those who celebrate!artyhat:





(x)


----------



## djuna1

Saw this on pinterest. 

https://de.pinterest.com/pin/483433341231897602/

ETA: original source - https://www.instagram.com/p/BE7gB3xI04t/


----------



## djuna1

Any news about WOE? I can't find anything about the release dates, neither USA nor Europe. I thought Alex and Michael Peña will do the Q&A at the Chicago Critics Film Festival, but only Michael is mentioned as special guest.  

https://chicagocriticsfilmfestival.com/war-on-everyone/ 


Found these pics via canadianbeaversloveaskars:

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...8045/im-sure-someones-posted-this-but-product


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^I will be going to the Chicago showing - apparently a friend of mine got festival passes so we are going to try to catch a few of the films that weekend, and the theater is only about half a mile from my house.  Would love to see Pena, but would find a Skars appearance a better surprise.  I don't think he's ever been to Chicago, though...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> Any news about WOE? I can't find anything about the release dates, neither USA nor Europe. I thought Alex and Michael Peña will do the Q&A at the Chicago Critics Film Festival, but only Michael is mentioned as special guest.
> 
> https://chicagocriticsfilmfestival.com/war-on-everyone/
> 
> *
> Found these pics via canadianbeaversloveaskars:*
> 
> http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tu...8045/im-sure-someones-posted-this-but-product



Warner Brothers owns BBT, I guess they're still going with the low cost advertising for now. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^I will be going to the Chicago showing - apparently a friend of mine got festival passes so we are going to try to catch a few of the films that weekend, and the theater is only about half a mile from my house.  Would love to see Pena, but would find a Skars appearance a better surprise.  I don't think he's ever been to Chicago, though...



I'd love for Alex to make a visit to Chicago. Pity the Cubs (currently with the best record in baseball) will be on a road trip during the festival.

I'd love some news on if it's going to get a US distributor.


----------



## so confusing

He would love Chicago, the weather, the beer, the love of bad sports teams....


----------



## djuna1

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^I will be going to the Chicago showing - apparently a friend of mine got festival passes so we are going to try to catch a few of the films that weekend, and the theater is only about half a mile from my house.  Would love to see Pena, but would find a Skars appearance a better surprise.  I don't think he's ever been to Chicago, though...



That's great! I hope you will have a wonderful time and good seats. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> Warner Brothers owns BBT, I guess they're still going with the low cost advertising for now.
> 
> *I'd love for Alex to make a visit to Chicago*. Pity the Cubs (currently with the best record in baseball) will be on a road trip during the festival.
> 
> I'd love some news on if it's going to get a US distributor.



Me too!


----------



## Kitkath70

Hmmm I actually could see this happening.  She keeps her NYC apartment.  He buys a house in LA again and they live between them.  Does she own something in London?

http://www.thespec.com/whatson-story/6543709-alexa-chung-buying-a-house-with-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Julia_W

Just Jared had a post that said Alex was house hunting when he was in LA a couple of weeks ago.  I just wrote it off, but maybe there is something to it after all.


----------



## audiogirl

The first thing to know is that Alex's former house wasn't a mansion. Although, that imaginary news article said it was a mansion, it was a smallish house. It was a nicely designed 3 bedroom, but well under 2000 sq ft. If that's a mansion, then I used to own a mansion in my modest middle class suberb.

Alex was house hunting, but it was for a rental, no doubt to use during filming for BLL. The lousy paps gave away the home's address, including a shot of his jazzy BMW in  the garage. A simple google search indicates the home was available for leasing in Bel Air. It's sales price is under $3M since it is also modestly sized.

BTW it's actually hard to picture a $4.5M home in Silver Lake, which is slightly down market. That actually would be a mansion. It's close to Los Feliz (where his former house was), and both have hipster appeal because they are older, cheaper neighborhoods.

And no reliable news source has picked up that house purchase story, which includes quotes that sound like fabrications. Alexa spends quite a bit of time in London. A house in LA seems considerably inconvenient.


----------



## Kitkath70

That house has a sale pending.  It is very much in the same style as his previous house except larger, with more land and a pool and a pool house.  There's a good chance that he purchased it.  It definitely fits his style being a mid century modern and all.


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> Hmmm I actually could see this happening.  She keeps her NYC apartment.  He buys a house in LA again and they live between them.  *Does she own something in London?*
> 
> http://www.thespec.com/whatson-story/6543709-alexa-chung-buying-a-house-with-alexander-skarsgard/



I think she has a small house in Dalston, East London. 




audiogirl said:


> The first thing to know is that Alex's former house wasn't a mansion. Although, that imaginary news article said it was a mansion, it was a smallish house. It was a nicely designed 3 bedroom, but well under 2000 sq ft. If that's a mansion, then I used to own a mansion in my modest middle class suberb.
> 
> Alex was house hunting, but it was for a rental, no doubt to use during filming for BLL. The lousy paps gave away the home's address, including a shot of his jazzy BMW in  the garage. A simple google search indicates the home was available for leasing in Bel Air. It's sales price is under $3M since it is also modestly sized.
> 
> BTW it's actually hard to picture a $4.5M home in Silver Lake, which is slightly down market. That actually would be a mansion. It's close to Los Feliz (where his former house was), and both have hipster appeal because they are older, cheaper neighborhoods.
> 
> And no reliable news source has picked up that house purchase story, which includes quotes that sound like fabrications. Alexa spends quite a bit of time in London. A house in LA seems considerably inconvenient.



I don't believe it either, why now? I suppose they're almost finished filming BLL?  

BTW why aren't there some more magazine articles or covers to promote Tarzan? The promotion is lower than I was expecting for such an expensive movie. I hope Alex did already some interviews and photo shoots.


----------



## Kitkath70

Regarding Tarzan, there is an interesting article that states that Tarzan might be holding back a bit on Promotion so that they don't over saturate the media too far in advance.  They will probably start in the up tick in promotion in the next couple of weeks.  Alex being seen out and about, with his girlfriend no less, is part of all this I'm sure. Keep the interest in him high.  

http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/05/0...more-frugal-than-disneys-john-carter-rollout/


----------



## djuna1

^ Thanks Kitkath!


----------



## audiogirl

I think that they're waiting for Captain America to quiet down before promoting Tarzan. So any time now.

FWIW, he was just spotted in London. And I personally doubt that he'd deliberately be seen with Alexa as put of the promo work. It's not in his nature. If we see them together, it will be a random pap just like it's been so far.

As for BLL, they could be filming out of sequence. Otherwise, it looks lime they've had the big party, and he's done.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> That house has a sale pending.  It is very much in the same style as his previous house except larger, with more land and a pool and a pool house.  There's a good chance that he purchased it.  It definitely fits his style being a mid century modern and all.



It looks like a great house, the garden alone is beautiful, and I agree much like his other one in style. It could very well be him who is buying the house, I agree.  

There's a lot of BIG movies coming out. When there's concerned talk about the taking power of _X:Men Apocalypse_ then you know that the studio's are wary. That said, to slot in around those films, Warner Bros are going to have to hit the PR trail hard and fast if they want to sell this thing.

Alex needs it too. _Battleship_ was an ensemble cast and he wasn't carrying it. It was a decent popcorn film if you like those _Transformer_-esque films that don't require any brain power, but _Tarzan_ is really riding on his shoulders. I'm thinking the over-and-above PR work he did for DoaTG is merely a prelude to what he's going to have to do for this movie.


----------



## djuna1

I'm sorry but I have to ask you, how can you see pics of the house? I can't see any pics of the rooms, garden or pool...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> I'm sorry but I have to ask you, how can you see pics of the house? I can't see any pics of the rooms, garden or pool...



I don't want to publish the link because tPF is a public forum (I'm pretty sure the info has been around for a week or two now anyway) but someone sent me the link.


----------



## djuna1

That's fine, I understand your concerns.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> That house has a sale pending.  It is very much in the same style as his previous house except larger, with more land and a pjool and a pool house.  There's a good chance that he purchased it.  It definitely fits his style being a mid century modern and all.


 I saw the pics via a public real estate listing site. I was able to look them up via Google, based on the a$$hole paps providing the address.

I totally agree it's in his style. But it's not in Silver Lake (which would have been his style too). It's in Bel Air. And it's not $4.5M. It was listing for $2-3M. And his old home wasn't a mansion, and her quotes didn't sound like her. And she won't be giving up her places in NY or London - they're fashion and publishing capitols FFS, where she needs to be. So the only thing that "news" story got right was the house-hunting part. The rest was fiction. It's certainly not impossible that HE bought a house (not THEY bought a house). But I was trying to illustrate the reason why that story was a lie. I agree he was house-hunting. The rest is convenient fiction inspired by the house-hunting.


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> I totally agree it's in his style. *But it's not in Silver Lake (which would have been his style too). It's in Bel Air.* And it's not $4.5M. It was listing for $2-3M. And his old home wasn't a mansion, and her quotes didn't sound like her. And she won't be giving up her places in NY or London - they're fashion and publishing capitols FFS, where she needs to be. So the only thing that "news" story got right was the house-hunting part. The rest was fiction. It's certainly not impossible that HE bought a house (not THEY bought a house). But I was trying to illustrate the reason why that story was a lie. I agree he was house-hunting. The rest is convenient fiction inspired by the house-hunting,



But why do they write Silver Lake instead of Bel Air in the article? Couldn't it be another house? I mean, if he is house hunting, I'm sure Alex wouldn't visit only one house.


----------



## audiogirl

Oh, he actually might have been looking in Silver Lake, but a $4.5M home there wouldn't have been his style. It would have been HUGE, based on the down-market aspect of the area. I think the RE agent was blabbing/bragging and may have added the idea that THEY not HE were looking. The agent may have also added the part about his old home being a mansion. But the "news" story may have fabricated everything but the fact that he was house-hunting. And based on the wrong locale in the article, it may not even have been the same agent for the Bel Air home. I was trying to cast doubt on the "wealth" of inside "info" in the article. I had no doubt at all that he was looking and found something. His car was in the garage.


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> Oh, he actually might have been looking in Silver Lake, but a $4.5M home there wouldn't have been his style. It would have been HUGE, based on the down-market aspect of the area. I think the RE agent was blabbing/bragging and may have added the idea that THEY not HE were looking. The agent may have also added the part about his old home being a mansion. But the "news" story may have fabricated everything but the fact that he was house-hunting. And based on the wrong locale in the article, it may not even have been the same agent for the Bel Air home. I was trying to cast doubt on the "wealth" of inside "info" in the article. I had no doubt at all that he was looking and found something. *His car was in the garage*.



I suppose that is not what you would do if you were house hunting. Well, at least not in my country. So maybe he bought/rented it already? Or can it be one of his friends houses?


----------



## jooa

^^ The house disappeared from the market a few days after his visit there. Of course he could rent it but I think it's rather unlikely if everyone could take a tour around the house with the agent at that time.


----------



## Kitkath70

Just an FYI the house is not in Bel Air.  It's in the Laurel Canyon area.   Not far from Wonderland which I found interesting. Just a bit of trivia considering who his ex played.

He has to have something lined up if  he is moving back to LA.  It's not BLL since that is pretty much finished I think.
He's going to be gone for much of the Tarzan promo and he's filming Mute in Berlin.  NYC would be a better place to stay as a jumping off point for the different locations he'll have to go.  He always has a game plan.  Maybe he's been offered the lead in another series. But even that idea seems strange with Tarzan about to go global.
This house being larger with its own separate guest space makes it perfect for starting a family.


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> Just an FYI the house is not in Bel Air.  It's in the Laurel Canyon area.   *Not far from Wonderland which I found interesting. Just a bit of trivia considering who his ex played.*
> 
> He has to have something lined up if  he is moving back to LA.  It's not BLL since that is pretty much finished I think.
> He's going to be gone for much of the Tarzan promo and he's filming Mute in Berlin.  *NYC would be a better place to stay as a jumping off point for the different locations he'll have to go. He always has a game plan.  Maybe he's been offered the lead in another series.* But even that idea seems strange with Tarzan about to go global.
> This house being larger with its own separate guest space makes it perfect for starting a family.



This is really interesting. 

Yes, I thought about that, too. Who knows, only time will tell.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> This house being larger with its own separate guest space makes it perfect for starting a family.









Lol


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol




Lol! I know, but someone has to put it out there.

Alexa is trying quit smoking after all


----------



## djuna1

No, I'm sure Alex will be really busy and Alexa isn't thinking about starting a family now.


----------



## Kitkath70

djuna1 said:


> No, I'm sure Alex will be really busy and Alexa isn't thinking about starting a family.



How could you possibly know what she's thinking?  Besides what celebrities put out there is not what is actually going on behind closed doors.  Alex is almost 40 and though 32 is still young, it's not like Alexa has decades to decide to start a family. More likely a few more years if she would like multiple children.  She's said in past articles that she has a stash of beautiful vintage clothing items that she would love to give to a daughter some day.  So she has mentioned about kids in the past.


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> *How could you possibly know what she's thinking?*  Besides what celebrities put out there is not what is actually going on behind closed doors.  Alex is almost 40 and though 32 is still young, it's not like Alexa has decades to decide to start a family. More likely a few more years if she would like multiple children.  She's said in *past articles* that *she has a stash of beautiful vintage clothing items that she would love to give to a daughter some day.*  So she has mentioned about kids in the past.



Wow, I&#8217;m sorry if I upset you, but I didn't say that she never spoke about having babies. I suppose both of them want to work for the next two or three years, especially Alex if Tarzan will be successful and maybe Alexa still wants to do her own fashion line. I don't know, but when I read some of her interviews she doesn't sound like she wants a baby soon.

ETA: Which article*s*? You seem to be very well informed, I only know the heartbreak quote that she wants to give her daughter one day.


----------



## Kitkath70

djuna1 said:


> Wow, I&#8217;m sorry if I upset you, but I didn't say that she never spoke about having babies. I suppose both of them want to work for the next two or three years, especially Alex if Tarzan will be successful and maybe Alexa still wants to do her own fashion line. I don't know, but when I read some of her interviews she doesn't sound like she wants a baby soon.



I'm not upset .  I was wondering how you would know what she was THINKING.

I can't remember which one.  It was from a few years ago.  Post Alex Turner. It may have been related to her IT book.


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm not upset .  *I was wondering how you would know what she was THINKING.
> *
> I can't remember which one.  It was from a few years ago.  Post Alex Turner.



Touché!


----------



## deux11

I hope he did not buy that house. It doesn't have a view (like his old house), the backyard is pretty small (basically just the pool area and a weird green house or whatever it is) and the interior/design is pretty strange too (ugly flooring and you need sunglasses cause everything is WHITE).I think it looks more like a bachelor pad/rental and not a house to start a family.

The house is in Beverly Glen and around 2.5 Million. I won't post the link either but it is pretty easy to find. The pap pic with his car in the garage and just google the number and a matching keyword.
I don't think he bought that house and will probably move out anyway if someone just made an offer so looking on the real estate site won't harm anyone.

What do you guys think of the interior/design and location? I really like Joel Kinnaman's new house in Venice. This house, not so much.


----------



## djuna1

deux11 said:


> I hope he did not buy that house. It doesn't have a view (like his old house), the backyard is pretty small (basically just the pool area and a weird green house or whatever it is) and the interior/design is pretty strange too (ugly flooring and you need sunglasses cause everything is WHITE).I think it looks more like a bachelor pad/rental and not a house to start a family.
> 
> The house is in Beverly Glen and around 2.5 Million. I won't post the link either but it is pretty easy to find. The pap pic with his car in the garage and *just google the number and a matching keyword.*
> I don't think he bought that house and will probably move out anyway if someone just made an offer so looking on the real estate site won't harm anyone.
> 
> What do you guys think of the interior/design and location? I really like Joel Kinnaman's new house in Venice. This house, not so much.




Didn't Jooa say: "The house disappeared from the market a few days after his visit there."


----------



## deux11

djuna1 said:


> Didn't Jooa say: "The house disappeared from the market a few days after his visit there."



The house just has a pending offer. I think Alex rented that house for a couple of months and either he or someone else just made an offer. It was listed for sale in March and was for rent before that. Estimate on that site is $10.000/month.


----------



## Kitkath70

The house has a sale pending so it would have no showings and be taken off of active listings.  It's still showing up on the real estate listing site.  It has lots of pictures attached.

I like the house, but I live in an area that is known for that type of architecture.   The house is staged so he can change and do what ever he wants to it paint and furniture wise.  His other house had a gorgeous view, but that was definitely a bachelor pad, this one not so much.  
It has a chicken coop in the back yard.  That's the little brown house you see.


----------



## Kitkath70

deux11 said:


> The house just has a pending offer. I think Alex rented that house for a couple of months and either he or someone else just made an offer. It was listed for sale in March and was for rent before that. Estimate on that site is $10.000/month.



Chances are, he bought the house and is renting from the owners until it closes.  There is no way he would lease a house that is for sale.  There would be no privacy.


----------



## djuna1

deux11 said:


> The house just has a pending offer. I think Alex rented that house for a couple of months and either he or someone else just made an offer. It was listed for sale in March and was for rent before that. Estimate on that site is $10.000/month.



Okay, thank you.


----------



## deux11

Kitkath70 said:


> The house has a sale pending so it would have no showings and be taken off of active listings.  It's still showing up on the real estate listing site.  It has lots of pictures attached.
> 
> I like the house, but I live in an area that is known for that type of architecture.   The house is staged so he can change and do what ever he wants to it paint and furniture wise.  His other house had a gorgeous view, but that was definitely a bachelor pad, this one not so much.
> *It has a chicken coop in the back yard*.  That's the little brown house you see.



Thanks for clearing that up.  I wonder if Bill is staying in the pool house.


----------



## audiogirl

I think all three of us are right ... sort of. Zillow says it's considered Beverly Glen, which can be Bel Air. But it's zip is Hollywood Hills. Frankly, I didn't check the zip. But it still wasn't Silver Lake. I was less interested in the house's precise location than I was in the inaccuracy of the "news" piece.

It's so highly unlikely they are buying it together, although he might have taken her along for her opinion. It's highly unlikely she'll dump her London and NYC digs, to move to LA. It's actually somewhat unlikely he bought it, because he has Mute set up for Berlin later this year, and if Tarzan is successful, he'll be in London for 6 months filming a sequel (at some point maybe next year). Also, he can fly when and where he's needed for promo, which won't be solely in LA. So, with Tarzan promo and two projects we can see, he doesn't need to be living in LA. Although, I don't think it's impossible he bought the house.

I just think that almost all the info (especially the fake quotes) in the piece was fabricated to make it sound like they were settling down (yes, to make babies). I don't think they are there yet.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think the story was mostly fabricated, but based on some truth.  His car is parked in the carport of that house which has a sale pending.  That is no coincidence. He sold his LA house while he was traveling a lot. He even called Bill a little **** because Bill spent more time living in Alex's NYC apartment than he did. So this is not surprising. That's why I'm wondering if he knows about something coming in the future and is getting himself in position before the madness of Tarzan starts.

Also Alexa has recently stated in an interview that she was getting tired of the NYC lifestyle.  That was a random thing to put out there.  Like I said previously, I can see them living between his house in LA, her NYC apartment (our his if he keeps it) and whatever she has in London. He makes more than enough to be able to have homes in multiple areas.


----------



## audiogirl

OK, that sounds reasonable. But I think Alexa was just tired of commuting between NYC and London, since she was working mostly on the European side of the big pond. 

Now that we know that the house closed, it's more likely he bought it. But it's still highly unlikely they bought it together.


----------



## djuna1

I remembered the pool from another pic. It looks like that one of his friends lived there until 30th April. At least that's the date when she posted the pic and notice the caption. Maybe he'd only visited her. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE1e7izN...-by=dagabydaga


----------



## jooa

^^ It's also a possibility that he want  to start doing the film business from the other side, ie. be also a producer or something similar, maybe he want to have the production company and then his own house in LA probably would be necessary.


----------



## jooa

@djuna1 It's possible ... or she was living in that guest house for a few days 

ETA. If I remember correctly, it was pointed out on the site that during a tour of the house, a house for guests is excluded from viewing for those interested in buying.


----------



## deux11

I don't know anything about the parking situation in the Hollywood Hills or LA, but I would only park my car in the garage if I owned or rented the place. Wouldn't park my car in the garage if I was just house hunting or visiting someone. There is also only one car in the garage. If he was just visiting friends there should be at least two cars. My guess is that he rented the house while he was filming BLL in LA and the paparazzi thought he was house hunting 'cause there was/is a "For Sale" sign at the entrance. It is very common in my country that the owner/landlord is trying to find a new tenant while you're still living at a house/apartment. Don't know if this is common in the US and if you have to pay $14,500/month rent.

Why did he sell his Los Feliz house in the first place? The new house has a pool and is slightly bigger but it's actually not a huge upgrade. $14,500/month is a lot of money or does the production company for BLL pick up the bill for actors who are not based in LA? His new car is probably an incentive for Tarzan or soemthing too.


----------



## Kitkath70

He made close to a million dollar profit when he sold his house, in fact you have about a year to reinvest that money into real estate of equal value or more and not pay capital gains tax on part or all of the profit in the US.  (1031 exchange). He could pay close to $400,000.00 in taxes if he doesn't exchange.  I thought he was doing that in NYC, but maybe he's selling his NYC apartment and doing it.


----------



## mik1986

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^I will be going to the Chicago showing - apparently a friend of mine got festival passes so we are going to try to catch a few of the films that weekend, and the theater is only about half a mile from my house.  Would love to see Pena, but would find a Skars appearance a better surprise.  I don't think he's ever been to Chicago, though...



Have a great time Scaredsquirrel!


----------



## mary12345

I think he is probably considering buying it on his own he seems to have a lot of friends that like to visit LA (Ulrich, Daga, and Bill) and he does frequent there a lot for work so it does make sense to have a place there doubt he & Alexa are buying it together it looks like things are going well between them but it's only been a year of dating I think he is a bit of a slow mover and they are not quite at the marriage/children phase yet


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> He made close to a million dollar profit when he sold his house, in fact you have about a year to reinvest that money into real estate of equal value or more and not pay capital gains tax on part or all of the profit in the US.  (1031 exchange). *He could pay close to $400,000.00 in taxes if he doesn't exchange.* I thought he was doing that in NYC, but maybe he's selling his NYC apartment and doing it.


That tax issue is an interesting reason for him to buy. This house actually costs slightly less than his old house. But close enough, especially if he bought a place in NY.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm not sure why he'd sell his house in LF because he was moving to NYC only to turn around a year later to buy another house. He seems much happier in NYC.
Unless some other info comes out about his future work I'm still going on the presumption that both the car and the house were leased/rented while in was in town for BLL. 

Googling the house was a nice excuse, as if I needed one, to check out real estate listings and think 'that's a great house!' or 'did they hire a blind architect/decorator?'

As for Tarzan, WB has been very low key with this. So it seems in tune with what they've not been doing so far for them to hold off until after CACW. Though we're less than two months away now, time to get busy, especially as they don't have the built in name recognition as other movies coming out this summer.


----------



## audiogirl

I certainly don't think he'll sell his place in NYC, even if he did buy in LA. Just like I really couldn't see Alexa selling her two places in London and NYC.

I can't even see him needing to be in LA for periods long enough to justify buying a house anytime soon. But I can at least concede his probable lack of knowledge of IRS rules about capital gains for homes.

He is happy in NYC. Although some of that is Alexa. But some is the cosmopolitan atmosphere and fewer paps. West Hollywood and/or hipster locales like Los Feliz have appeal for him. Frankly, West Hollywood has both hipster appeal and a cosmopolitan atmosphere. Celebs aren't really attracted to those places because paps are there. Paps are attracted because celebs are there.


----------



## Kitkath70

He doesn't buy his own homes.  He has a lawyer buy his homes through a trust, that way no one knows what he actually owns.  When you are making the kind of money he makes and are from one country, but live in another and work in more countries, you have one hell of a tax attorney and accountant on your payroll.  His lawyer and accountant know all about the US tax codes.  Really anyone in the US who sells one house to buy another knows about it.


----------



## Santress

Another from the *Met Gala 2016* (May 2, 2016, New York):





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> He doesn't buy h>is own homes.  He has a lawyer buy his homes through a trust, that way no one knows what he actually owns.  When you are making the kind of money he makes and are from one country, but live in another and work in more countries, you have one hell of a tax attorney and accountant on your payroll. His lawyer and accountant know all about the US tax codes. Really anyone in the US who sells one house to buy another knows about it.


I'm going to clarify some terminology, even though I understand your intent. His investments (houses included) are part of his professional corporation(s). A trust is money/property held for someone other than the client, who might only be considered the caretaker, and the trust usually has some kind of tax-protected status.

Most actors have professional corporation(s) of one type or another. It has a lower tax rate than personal income tax and enables them to write off more expenses. They do tend to use subsidiary companies with untraceable names to buy homes, to keep the public from finding them and invading their privacy. But he will probably have to pay a fair market value lease if the corporation owns the house and he is literally an employee of the corporation. Other corporate structures would treat him as the direct earner and owner. Different strokes . . .

Odds are, he tells his team what he wants, and they deal with the taxes later, since things can change. When someone is a high earner, the accountants don't sweat the numbers - they're just numbers. But the earner might sweat it. I know because I'm an accountant, and I worked for a Beverly Hills boutique bank - very recognizable client names. A lot of them never forgot when they used to be poor.

When he sold the house, I doubt he worried about rolling over the profit (he hadn't owned a house in the US before), even if he was warned right then. If nothing else, he probably figured he could roll it over in NYC. He could sell his place in NYC (or he may just be leasing), so he may still have this rollover problem. Actually, I tend to think he'll keep the NYC place. Maybe he bought this house because of taxes, and maybe not. Or maybe he was leasing during BLL. It's all unverifiable speculation.


----------



## Kitkath70

True.  I wasn't thinking about a corporation.  That actually makes  sense.  I was thinking more along the lines of a living revocable trust, which from my experience, you can put all your real estate holdings into and still buy and sell them when you want to.


----------



## Zola24

GlamazonD said:


> Thanks Zola but unfortunately my memory is quite rubbish too. I'm only good at rememering everything trivial 'laugh: I'm almost sure I saw this saying in the ASkars interview,  probably a few years back. Maybe the same interview in which he talked about "Jantelagen"
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_Jante
> 
> thinkin:



Tku for your time, and the link 




scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^I will be going to the Chicago showing - apparently a friend of mine got festival passes so we are going to try to catch a few of the films that weekend, and the theater is only about half a mile from my house.  Would love to see Pena, but would find a Skars appearance a better surprise.  I don't think he's ever been to Chicago, though...



Yay, Squirrel, so pleased for you  sadly whilst Michael Peña isn't Alex, I'm sure he'll be very interesting and entertaining at the q+a. Have fun 




Santress said:


> Another from the *Met Gala 2016* (May 2, 2016, New York):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Tku, and everyone, for all the photos and info 












adrichi


Yay, I'm so happy 








> skarsjoy:
> 
> Coming soon: Alexander Skarsgård will be on the cover of Swedish &#8220;Café&#8221; magazine, release date June 21st.
> Subtitle: &#8220;It&#8217;s now or never for the biggest Swede in Hollywood.&#8221;
> 
> Photographer: Filip Van Roe (2015)
> 
> Thanks to pamfan12 for the heads up! (ETA - she said she got this information from the current issue of Café (June 2016) and scanned her copy for the  photo.)



I'm not quite sure about the 'now or never' headline, lol, but it's so good to see Alex on the cover of Café again


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> True.  I wasn't thinking about a corporation.  That actually makes  sense.  I was thinking more along the lines of a living revocable trust, which from my experience, you can put all your real estate holdings into and still buy and sell them when you want to.


That could be possible, but the corporation is more likely, given the other tax benefits. 





Zola24 said:


> I'm not quite sure about the 'now or never' headline, lol, but it's so good to see Alex on the cover of Café again


The headline is distressing, but it's somewhat true. My own prejudiced opinion is that the movie won't set records but it will succeed. And like all his other roles, his performance will be praised.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for the research/updates & Zola for the pretty.

From *ASN*:

Fan photo of Alex filming *Big Little Lies* on May 9, 2016:

&#8220;Got to see Alexander Skarsgård at the airport today with Nicole Kidman shooting a scene for the 2017 series Big Little Lies.&#8221;

-*Austin.Ingle.5* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47246000289.2023844.1201731860&type=3&theater


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you ladies for all the updates and pics. 
Interesting about the possible new house, time will tell more.....
Yay for the cover in Café! Can´t wait to read the article - Tku Zola for posting.
Now I´m hoping for a _new_ photoshoot soon.
and Tku Santress for the new on set pic from BLL.


----------



## mik1986

Zola24 said:


> adrichi
> 
> 
> Yay, I'm so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure about the 'now or never' headline, lol, but it's so good to see Alex on the cover of Café again





Santress said:


> Got to see Alexander Skarsgård at the airport today with Nicole Kidman shooting a scene for the 2017 series Big Little Lies.
> 
> -*Austin.Ingle.5* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47246000289.2023844.1201731860&type=3&theater




Thank you for the great Askars pics Santress and Zola !


----------



## Zola24

audiogirl said:


> That could be possible, but the corporation is more likely, given the other tax benefits.
> 
> The headline is distressing, but it's somewhat true. My own prejudiced opinion is that the movie won't set records but it will succeed. And like all his other roles, his performance will be praised.



I'm just hoping the 'now or never' is headline-speak, lol, although I totally agree with you, I don't think TloT will be record breaking, I'm sure it'll post pretty decent returns and Alex will do his usual awesome job 




Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies, for the research/updates & Zola for the pretty. 'smile1:
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> Fan photo of Alex filming Big Little Lies on May 9, 2016:
> 
> Got to see Alexander Skarsgård at the airport today with Nicole Kidman shooting a scene for the 2017 series Big Little Lies.
> 
> -Austin.Ingle.5 Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47246000289.2023844.1201731860&type=3&theater



Tku, and tku for the BLL photo, looking good 




RedTopsy said:


> Thank you ladies for all the updates and pics. 'smile1:
> Interesting about the possible new house, time will tell more.....
> Yay for the cover in Café! Can´t wait to read the article - Tku Zola for posting.
> Now I´m hoping for a _new_ photoshoot soon.
> and Tku Santress for the new on set pic from BLL.



Tku Red, I really hope Café has a new interview, Alex always seems so much more relaxed in his European interviews, and Café has had some of the best. And yes, we so need a new p/shoot  




mik1986 said:


> Thank you for the great Askars pics Santress and Zola 'tup:!



Tks Mik 


-------------









> canadianbeaversloveaskars:
> 
> dude looks so sharp I cut my finger cropping the photo.
> 
> Tagged: Alexander Skarsgard, met gala 2016.





I don't think this has been posted before, if it has I apologise, the Met Gala seems weeks ago now! Alex is at about 0.43 



> askarsvideoblog:
> 
> Alexs part on the flashy video by  CelebrityMagnet0105 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYPNCbfiANyEH7Zrmc4fXiA
> 
> Emily Ratajkowski, Demi Lovato, Ben Stiller & Alexander Skarsgard at Met Gala 2016
> Watch the whole video on the link below:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYXIzu2Z0iQ&app=desktop


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> That could be possible, but the corporation is more likely, given the other tax benefits. *The headline is distressing*, but it's somewhat true. My own prejudiced opinion is that the movie won't set records but it will succeed. And like all his other roles, his performance will be praised.



I have concerns over the movie - and dramatic as that Cafe' headline is, I think it's not far from the truth. This is his first big-budget headlining film (Hidden, WMK, Diary - all indie). Success these days is measured quickly - this film needs to more than make it's budget back (whatever that is $90mil or $180mil). It also needs to be decent - BvS copped a beating by the critics over casting, CGI and storyline, and Marvel are smashing them in terms of bringing big heroes to the screen with pathos _(The Captain America movies are easily my favourite in that universe, the others are just...ok)
_
I have concerns over the trailers - as in why haven't we seen any dialogue with Alex yet? I hope his dialogue coach did a bang-up job and that they're saving that for one of the trailers.

So yeah, the Cafe headline is a bit jarring - but not too far from what I think about Alex and this film either.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This popped up on my Instagram feed.  I've never seen it before. This has to be someone in Alex's circle, right?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have concerns over the movie - and dramatic as that Cafe' headline is, I think it's not far from the truth. This is his first big-budget headlining film (Hidden, WMK, Diary - all indie). Success these days is measured quickly - this film needs to more than make it's budget back (whatever that is $90mil or $180mil). It also needs to be decent - BvS copped a beating by the critics over casting, CGI and storyline, and Marvel are smashing them in terms of bringing big heroes to the screen with pathos _(The Captain America movies are easily my favourite in that universe, the others are just...ok)
> _
> I have concerns over the trailers - as in why haven't we seen any dialogue with Alex yet? I hope his dialogue coach did a bang-up job and that they're saving that for one of the trailers.
> 
> So yeah, the Cafe headline is a bit jarring - but not too far from what I think about Alex and this film either.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> This popped up on my Instagram feed.  I've never seen it before. This has to be someone in Alex's circle, right?



I'm concerned about the movie being successful, I'm less concerned about his accent/voice.

That IG seems to be the same one that showed up a couple of months ago and promptly started posting private photos, or what were probably meant to be private photos. 
Don't know if it's the same 'fan' whose done that sort of thing over the years.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm concerned about the movie being successful, I'm less concerned about his accent/voice.
> 
> That IG seems to be the same one that showed up a couple of months ago and promptly started posting private photos, or what were probably meant to be private photos.
> Don't know if it's the same 'fan' whose done that sort of thing over the years.



I'm not sure about it being a fan. If you have a look through the account, most of the images are pretty boring and badly edited but every now and then one pops up that looks like it's BTS or in the case of this latest one, taken by a family member or very close friend.

Interesting...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not sure about it being a fan. If you have a look through the account, most of the images are pretty boring and badly edited but every now and then one pops up that looks like it's BTS or in the case of this latest one, taken by a family member or very close friend.
> 
> Interesting...



This seems to be a variation of the account that we discussed two  months ago when it first showed up, the original seems to be gone, but now has shown up with the  underscore as part of the name. Is it someone close to Alex whose been doing this, or someone whose been able to access the photos in some way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This seems to be a variation of the account that we discussed two  months ago when it first showed up, the original seems to be gone, but now has shown up with the  underscore as part of the name. Is it someone close to Alex whose been doing this, or someone whose been able to access the photos in some way.



I don't know but these photos are public and someone _wants_ them to be seen, for whatever reason. 

Just look at the tags.

I don't think it's the same one that's still active with another name, and some uh...interesting terminology for Alexa and Alex. I think that one is run by someone who was really actively ranting on Twitter and seemed a bit unhinged.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know but these photos are public and someone _wants_ them to be seen, for whatever reason.
> 
> Just look at the tags.



Oh, the photos are public now, but I doubt they were intended to be. We don't know the source.
We've had someone who used to create Tumblrs every so often and do this, post pics that were meant to be private, and then the Tumblr would be deleted after a few months, or even weeks.
I think this is the same person, it's the same MO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, the photos are public now, but I doubt they were intended to be. *We don't know the source.*
> We've had someone who used to create Tumblrs every so often and do this, post pics that were meant to be private, and then the Tumblr would be deleted after a few months, or even weeks.
> I think this is the same person, it's the same MO.



That's my point exactly though. I'm trying to figure out the motivation behind these postings. They aren't damaging at all, though who knows what else this person has that might be.

They aren't the same as the other account on Insta.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's my point exactly though. I'm trying to figure out the motivation behind these postings. They aren't damaging at all, though who knows what else this person has that might be.
> 
> They aren't the same as the other account on Insta.



They aren't, but that account's now gone, and the tagging style is the same.

Here's our discussion on that site from two months ago, it's the same questions:

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...exander-skarsgard-thread-xvii-829660-788.html

Still no answers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They aren't, but that account's now gone, and the tagging style is the same.
> 
> Here's our discussion on that site from two months ago, it's the same questions:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...exander-skarsgard-thread-xvii-829660-788.html
> 
> Still no answers.



I remember the convo   To be honest I don't even know what to think about them. It's hard to ignore because they're interesting (yeah I thought the last one was funny) but a double edged sword not knowing the intent or the source.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_War on Everyone_ is going to be shown at the Sydney Film Festival on 10th and 12th June. It has a lovely venue for the first session- The State Theatre which is really beautiful.

*Source*: http://tix.sff.org.au/session_sff.asp?sn=War+on+Everyone

I might make an effort to road trip to Sydney for this. The Canberra Film Festival is on in October. If WoE isn't going to be shown there, I might do Sydney.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

A bit more info about the Sydney screenings plus a few new promo stills:

From *The Library*:

The film will screen on Friday, June 10, 2016, at 9:15 pm at the State Theatre and on Sunday, June 12, 2016 at 2 pm at Event Cinemas George Street 4!

You can buy tickets here:

http://tix.sff.org.au/session_sff.asp?sn=War on Everyone

*Synopsis:*

Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña take to their roles with gusto as Terry and Bob, two boozed-up, drug-addled and corrupt police officers who are constantly on the make. Less interested in solving crimes than in lining their pockets and finding ways to violently vent their frustrations, our anti-heroes face off against aristocratic criminal mastermind James Mangan (Theo James). Mayhem ensues, dragging the pair on an anarchic tour of blackmail, drugs, bloody million-dollar heists and a hilarious side-trip to the underbelly of Iceland. Incredibly stylish and bursting with razor-sharp and wickedly witty dialogue, John Michael McDonagh's War On Everyone is a rip-roaring yarn that takes no prisoners.

Source: *Tix.sff.org.au* 

http://tix.sff.org.au/session_sff.asp?sn=War on Everyone

via *SydFilmFest* twitter 

https://twitter.com/sydfilmfest/status/730190244507582464


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _War on Everyone_ is going to be shown at the Sydney Film Festival on 10th and 12th June. It has a lovely venue for the first session- The State Theatre which is really beautiful.
> 
> *Source*: http://tix.sff.org.au/session_sff.asp?sn=War+on+Everyone
> 
> I might make an effort to road trip to Sydney for this. The Canberra Film Festival is on in October. If WoE isn't going to be shown there, I might do Sydney.




Sounds great, Free. I'm so jealous of you and @Scaredsquirrel, I really want to see this movie too! Hope both of you will tell us all about it.


----------



## djuna1

WoE will have a US autumn release! 

https://twitter.com/minito666/status/730391013190184960


----------



## Santress

^Good news! Thanks, djuna.

Another from Los Cabos/November 2015:

From *ASN*:

Alex photographed by *Bógar Adame Mendoza* at the *Los Cabos International Film Festival* (November 13, 2015, Mexico):





Source:  *bogaradamendoza* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

djuna1 said:


> Sounds great, Free. I'm so jealous of you and @Scaredsquirrel, I really want to see this movie too! Hope both of you will tell us all about it.



Will give a full report, including any good stories from the q&a....


----------



## Julia_W

djuna1 said:


> WoE will have a US autumn release!
> 
> https://twitter.com/minito666/status/730391013190184960


Thank you, Djuna!  Is Bankside Films going to be the U.S. Distributor?


----------



## djuna1

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Djuna!  Is Bankside Films going to be the U.S. Distributor?



I only found this info: "Bankside Films is pleased to announce major territory pre-sales to Icon Films in the UK, Icon Film Distribution in Australia/New Zealand and to Sony Pictures Worldwide Acquisitions for Latin America, Benelux, Spain, Portugal, Scandinavia, Eastern Europe and selected international territories."

http://reprisalfilms.com/war_on_everyone/


----------



## audiogirl

Bankside is the producer. I'm going to guess Sony for distributor.


----------



## Santress

More HQ (open in new tab to see full size) promo stills of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:














Source: *MoviePilot.de* 

http://www.moviepilot.de/movies/tarzan--2/images


----------



## djuna1

audiogirl said:


> Bankside is the producer. I'm going to guess Sony for distributor.



http://variety.com/2016/film/news/a...pena-comedy-war-on-everyone-saban-1201772233/

*Alexander Skarsgard-Michael Pena Comedy War on Everyone Bought by Saban*

Saban Films is buying North American distribution rights to the action-comedy War on Everyone, starring Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña, Theo James and Tessa Thompson.

Irish helmer John Michael McDonagh (The Guard) directed from his own script. Bankside Films is handling international sales at the Cannes Film Festival.

War on Everyone made its world premiere in February at the Berlin Film Festival followed by its U.S. debut at South by Southwest. It follows two corrupt New Mexico cops  played by Pena and Skarsgard  who set out to blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their path.

Things take a sinister turn, however, when they try to intimidate someone who is more dangerous than they are. Or is he?

Varietys Peter Debruge called the film explosively entertaining in his review.

McDonagh said, In an era of increasingly heightened tensions across America between law enforcement agencies and the communities they vow to serve and protect, it gives me great pleasure to announce that Saban Films has the guts to take on U.S. distribution of War on Everyone, a film that is totally irresponsible, deliberately inflammatory, and completely lacking in any redeeming social or moral value whatsoever. Venceremos!

The movie is produced by Chris Clark and Flora Fernandez Marengo, and co-produced by Elizabeth Eves for Reprisal Films. Phil Hunt and Compton Ross also produce for Head Gear Films, with the support of the BFI Film Fund.

Pena starred in The Martian and Skarsgard will next be seen in The Legend of Tarzan. James toplines the Divergent series and Thompson was last seen in Creed.

Bill Bromiley and Ness Saban negotiated the deal on behalf of Saban Films. UTA Independent Film Group, CAA and Bankside Films represented the producers. McDonagh is repped by UTA and U.K.-based Independent.

Additional territorial deals not previously announced include sales of Germany to Constantin Film, Switzerland to Praesens, Russia to Arthouse and Baltic States to Hea Films. The film was previously sold to Sony Pictures Worldwide for multiple territories and to Icon for U.K., Ireland and Australia/New Zealand.

Saban Films most recently acquired domestic rights to Rob Zombies 31 and Renny Harlins action-comedy Skiptrace, starring Jackie Chan and Johnny Knoxville.


----------



## Kitkath70

We need to find out who sewed those pants for him and give them a medal.  WOW!  They should put that picture on a poster, bare chest, hip pop and all


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't know. I'm turned off. I'm getting Fabio vibes. Not cool/sexy! There are very few men who can rock long hair. Alex is not one of them.


----------



## Julia_W

Djuna,
Thank you for finding the information on the US distributor for WOE.  Something else to look forward to!!!

And Santress, 
As always, you post the most wonderful pictures.   The first one with David Yates may be the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much for all the news, pics, gifs, opinions....
I don´t see the long hair; my mind and my eyes are in other areas of his anatomy
I´m so glad! I hope we can see WoE soon! 
I agreee whit you, Julia. The photo with David Yates is:worthy:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't know. I'm turned off. I'm getting Fabio vibes. Not cool/sexy! There are very few men who can rock long hair. Alex is not one of them.



Not going to lie - I'm here for that bod because HOLY CR*P - look at him 

He looks hot - regardless of whether he's ripped off his look from some bodice ripping 19th century 50 shades of Tarzan persona.

Let's have an edited look at him, shall we?

Look at that hip pop! He's like the freaking Tony Manero of jungle heroes...

The extensions are fine - Beyonce has worse weaves.







Source: my photo edit


----------



## audiogirl

After I pulled my eyes off his chest and pants  (hip pop and all), no easy task mind you, I was mesmerized by his beautiful face. And then I thought that thankfully they had done a good a job with his hair. It looks very natural.

Maybe Tarzan wouldn't be shaving and keeping his hair parted so straight, but this IS a movie.


----------



## Kitkath70

Can you imagine approximately 2 hours of that in 3D and in IMAX no less?


----------



## djuna1

Julia_W said:


> Djuna,
> Thank you for finding the information on the US distributor for WOE.  Something else to look forward to!!!



You're welcome! 



audiogirl said:


> After I pulled my eyes off his chest and pants  (hip pop and all), no easy task mind you, I was mesmerized by his beautiful face. *And then I thought that thankfully they had done a good a job with his hair. It looks very natural.*
> 
> Maybe Tarzan wouldn't be shaving and keeping his hair parted so straight, but this IS a movie.



I agree! Much better than his hair in Zoolander... :giggles:


----------



## Santress

Alex and Margot are featured in the June issue of *Vogue*:

















http://www.vogue.com/13435036/margot-robbie-june-cover-wolf-of-wall-street-jane-legend-of-tarzan/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This kind of movie marketing I can dig.

They both look great.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> After I pulled my eyes off his chest and pants  (hip pop and all), no easy task mind you, I was mesmerized by his beautiful face. And then I thought that thankfully they had done a good a job with his hair. It looks very natural.
> 
> *Maybe Tarzan wouldn't be shaving and keeping his hair parted so straight, but this IS a movie*.



In the first book, when he hits puberty, he starts shaving with his father's knife to differentiate from the hairiness of the apes. So it's not really out of character, especially as he'll have been living in London for several years. Now I'd hope that the hair would be a little more wild as we go farther into the movie, but it's something I can overlook. 



Santress said:


> Alex and Margot are featured in the June issue of *Vogue*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13435036/margot-robbie-june-cover-wolf-of-wall-street-jane-legend-of-tarzan/




Nice! And a magazine that I can easily purchase, I won't have to go through Ebay!
Though Alex does look slightly confused by the adorable kitten.
Now if he can get his own magazine cover (s)...

ETA: I'll add that I'm very happy it's Tarzan-centric, not Suicide Squad-centric. It seems as if when Margot's movies this summer are mentioned, it's SS first and LOT is an afterthought.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That explains his Met Gala invite too.


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That explains his Met Gala invite too.



That's just what I was thinking. 

Great pics, thanks Santress! I wonder when the photoshoot happened, Alex' hair looks so different. Maybe after WoE...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> That's just what I was thinking.
> 
> Great pics, thanks Santress! I wonder when the photoshoot happened, Alex' hair looks so different. Maybe after *WoE.*..



Too long ago. 
The interview took place just last month, April. The photo shoot was probably in the last two months.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *Too long ago. *
> The interview took place just last month, April. The photo shoot was probably in the last two months.



I know but his hair looks so short like after WoE. Yes, I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> I know but his hair looks so short like after WoE. Yes, I guess I'm wrong.



It's been cut short for BLL, not quite WOE short, but pretty close.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's been cut short for BLL, not quite WOE short, *but pretty close*.



True but it still looks different to me and I don't mean the styling, just the cut. Anyway, thank you!


----------



## audiogirl

What a terrific photo shoot, including adorable "wildlife". Not quite the big cats of the jungle, but they do have leopard spots.

And Alex and Margot have great chemistry. They both look amazing.


----------



## RedTopsy

Fantastic photoshoot. Just wow!
Alex and Margot look amazing and they seem very comfortable together.
Can´t wait to see them as Tarzan and Jane. 

and the photo with Alex and white shirt all wet, yummy.   
and the photo with the kittens.


----------



## Kitkath70

That hair is not recent.  That is definitely WoE post hair.  They can do photo shoots many months in advance and have the interview later.  I'm sure there are a whole bunch of photo shoots in the can for Tarzan.

They are gorgeous together.  If their chemistry translates well on screen, it's going to help the box office.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> That hair is not recent.  That is definitely WoE post hair.  They can do photo shoots many months in advance and have the interview later.  I'm sure there are a whole bunch of photo shoots in the can for Tarzan.
> 
> They are gorgeous together.  If their chemistry translates well on screen, it's going to help the box office.



Oh, they could have shot it last year some time. And shooting that far in advance wasn't uncommon. But photoshoots usually have a much faster turn around time now, which is why I think it was this year, not last.
And to me, looking at the sides of his hair, it looks similar to how his hair looked around Oscars time, and we know they were both in town. I've stared at the wet shirt pic for awhile now, for research purposes! , trying to get an idea of muscle mass comparison, but it's not helpful. Perhaps I'll do more studying. 

And no matter when it was shot it's a very nice photoshoot. Aside from the cover, which they did a little too much Photoshopping, they appear to have been fairly restrained with the rest of the pictures, at least for him.

As for more photoshoots, she just did one for Vanity Fair, and I'm presuming/hoping that he's done some more as well.


----------



## mik1986

Santress said:


> Alex and Margot are featured in the June issue of *Vogue*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13435036/margot-robbie-june-cover-wolf-of-wall-street-jane-legend-of-tarzan/



I don't know why, but I really like Askars and Margot together. They seem comfortable with each other. 

Thanks for the great pics Santress


----------



## FreeSpirit71

kitkath70 said:


> that hair is not recent.  That is definitely woe post hair.  They can do photo shoots many months in advance and have the interview later.  I'm sure there are a whole bunch of photo shoots in the can for tarzan.
> 
> They are gorgeous together.  If their chemistry translates well on screen, it's going to help the box office.



+ 1.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress.! I know how Stendhal felt! Today I see the light!


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> That hair is not recent.  That is definitely WoE post hair.  They can do photo shoots many months in advance and have the interview later.  I'm sure there are a whole bunch of photo shoots in the can for Tarzan.
> 
> *They are gorgeous together.  If their chemistry translates well on screen, it's going to help the box office*.



Yeah, they really are. I hope for the best, I'm really excited to see the result on the big screen! 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, they could have shot it last year some time. And shooting that far in advance wasn't uncommon. But photoshoots usually have a much faster turn around time now, which is why I think it was this year, not last.
> And to me, looking at the sides of his hair, it looks similar to how his hair looked around Oscars time, and we know they were both in town. I've stared at the wet shirt pic for awhile now, for research purposes! , trying to get an idea of muscle mass comparison, but it's not helpful. Perhaps I'll do more studying.
> 
> And no matter when it was shot it's a very nice photoshoot. Aside from the cover, which they did a little too much Photoshopping, they appear to have been fairly restrained with the rest of the pictures, at least for him.
> 
> As for more photoshoots, she just did one for Vanity Fair, *and I'm presuming/hoping that he's done some more as well*.



Hopefully we will get some soon!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Michael K's take on the wet ASkars:

What better way is there to end another week of surviving life than by resting your eyeballs on this picture of a drenched *Alexander Skarsgard*  looking all vulnerable-like while throwing you **** me eyes? Okay, a  better way to end another week of surviving life would be to walk into  your apartment to find a naked and lubed-up ASkars lounging on your sofa  with an Entenmann&#8217;s Devil&#8217;s Food Cake in one hand and a winning  Powerball ticket in the other, but this is second! Okay, actually second  is walking out of your job and finding a naked and lubed-up ASkars  sitting in a car that will take you both to the Cheesecake Factory where  you won&#8217;t have to wait for 6 hours because he knows people. But this is  third!  
 39-year-old ASkars and 25-year-old (in Catherine Zeta-Jones years, allegedly) *Margot Robbie* did a spread in Vogue to promote that loincloth-less *Tarzan* movie. I have two things to say about this spread:  
 1. On the cover, it looks like they used a Snapchat filter to put Emma Stone&#8217;s face on top of Margot Robbie&#8217;s face.  
 2. While I appreciate that the Dark Priestess of FashionAnna Wintour  slipped in something for us hard-up whores by including that pic of a  wet ASkars, he&#8217;s wearing way too many clothes in the other pictures  while Margot is in a damn bikini top and panties. Whatever happened to  equally objectifying both sexes?! Since this shoot was Tarzan-themed,  Vogue could&#8217;ve fixed Hollywood&#8217;s mistake by putting Alexander Skarsgard  in a Gucci loincloth or something. Why are Hollywood and the fashion  world trying to keep ASkars and loincloths apart when they clearly  belong together? I swear, they hate us.

http://dlisted.com/2016/05/13/tgif-heres-a-wet-alexander-skarsgard-in-vogue/


----------



## Henares

Please, I need your help!  
I came across a "official thread":cry: about Alexander Skarsgard. The best thing I read there about Alex was "He is idiot", "he is flopping his career", "... we don´t like a Tarzan old like Alex" . They call "Cadaver" when talk about Alexa; and they mentioned "Purse" (maybe this forum) in some offensive ways. I will never understand these kind of people.
Do you know this site? 
Thank you very much BC for "Michel.. "


----------



## Kitkath70

Henares said:


> Please, I need your help!
> I came across a "official thread":cry: about Alexander Skarsgard. The best thing I read there about Alex was "He is idiot", "he is flopping his career", "... we don´t like a Tarzan old like Alex" . They call "Cadaver" when talk about Alexa; and they mentioned "Purse" (maybe this forum) in some offensive ways. I will never understand these kind of people.
> Do you know this site?
> Thank you very much BC for "Michel.. "



She's a looney toon.  The same one who harasses Alexa on her Instagram and hates Alex for some reason.  Thinks there are really only about 5 actual posters here and that those who do post have multiple names. Ignore that site.  Only the dregs of the earth go there.


----------



## Henares

Thank you so much KitKath!
I will ignore it, of course. Their posts are very disgusting. 
I´m glad to find you! All of you are so kind and polite!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I went with the family last night to see Captain America: Civil War which was really good (love the addition of Black Panther)

Anyhow, no LoT  preview. There was X:Men, Warcraft and TMNT. They're cutting it mighty fine for a July 7 release.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> She's a looney toon.  The same one who harasses Alexa on her Instagram and hates Alex for some reason.  Thinks there are really only about 5 actual posters here and that those who do post have multiple names. Ignore that site.  Only the dregs of the earth go there.



LSA is harsh on Alex but it's not just 5 posters. At least from what I read. There are variants too among the comments. Some are still positive and some can't wait till he chucks AC.

Anyhow LSA is not for the fainthearted. Better have your wits and sass about you if you go there...lol


----------



## BagBerry13

Looks like Australia's winning the Eurovision. 
And it's on topic since it's in Stockholm.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Looks like Australia's winning the Eurovision.
> And it's on topic since it's in Stockholm.



Yep. Watching. Go Dami!!!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep. Watching. Go Dami!!!!!



We need to rename the contest. Nobody understands anymore why it's called Eurovision.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> Please, I need your help!
> I came across a *"official thread"*:cry: about Alexander Skarsgard. The best thing I read there about Alex was "He is idiot", "he is flopping his career", "... we don´t like a Tarzan old like Alex" . They call "Cadaver" when talk about Alexa; and they mentioned "*Purse"* *(maybe this forum) *in some offensive ways. I will never understand these kind of people.
> Do you know this site?
> Thank you very much BC for "Michel.. "



I don't know what you mean by official, there is no 'official' anything for Alex personally, fan site, social media, etc.

Probably here. Wouldn't be the first time we've been insulted, won't be the last. And we're not the only Alex forum that gets insulted.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> LSA is harsh on Alex but it's not just 5 posters. At least from what I read. There are variants too among the comments. Some are still positive and some can't wait till he chucks AC.
> 
> Anyhow LSA is not for the fainthearted. Better have your wits and sass about you if you go there...lol



Lipstick Alley?



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I went with the family last night to see Captain America: Civil War which was really good (love the addition of Black Panther)
> 
> Anyhow, no LoT  preview. There was X:Men, Warcraft and TMNT. They're cutting it mighty fine for a July 7 release.



They really do need to step it up now, Vogue covers are nice, but there needs to be a lot more starting very very soon.

ETA: Eurovision: a couple of FB friends now in Europe have been liveblogging it. And when did Australia become part of Europe? Did something happen with the tectonic plates that I wasn't aware of?


----------



## BagBerry13

So close and yet so far!
Free, you guys done well for the first time in regular competition.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> So close and yet so far!
> Free, you guys done well for the first time in regular competition.



Lol. Dang that was tense...Eurovision is so cheesily fantastic. #2 isn't bad.

@Buckeye...yes Lipstick Alley. And Israel is also in competition...not really part of Europe either


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol. Dang that was tense...Eurovision is so cheesily fantastic. #2 isn't bad.
> 
> @Buckeye...yes Lipstick Alley. And Israel is also in competition...not really part of Europe either



Well, as Graham Norton said, it's "Europe's Super Bowl". 
The funniest thing was when people asked if they could vote for Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Kendalia

Saw an ad for Tarzan during Scandal last night. That's ABC prime time.  Could be more promos out but I don't watch a lot of tv.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol. Dang that was tense...Eurovision is so *cheesily fantastic.* #2 isn't bad.
> 
> @Buckeye...yes Lipstick Alley. And Israel is also in competition...not really part of Europe either



I think that if American Idol had featured naked singers surrounded by wolves I might have watched. 



Kendalia said:


> Saw an ad for Tarzan during Scandal last night. That's ABC prime time.  Could be more promos out but I don't watch a lot of tv.



Wait?! There was a LOT tv ad and WB hasn't bothered to put it on their YouTube site or the LOT sites? What a bunch of goobers. /s


----------



## audiogirl

It's probably LSA if she didn't sign up, but there is another  place that is filled with the most vile hateful people. They are overrun with their own fake accounts. They have several people who used to post here. They post nonstop hate. You have to wonder how people like that function in real life.

There was one poster in that forum who used to harass Alexa, saying the most horrible things, making account after account every time her account was blocked or deactivated. She's actually dead. Died late last year. Of course, there are other nasties, but none as prolific.

It's perfectly fine to not like Alexa or the fact that he's dating her. Or not like Alex. But there are other civil, decent ways to communicate. Or better yet, move on to another celeb where they can say positive things and have fun.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> It's probably LSA if she didn't sign up, but there is another  place that is filled with the most vile hateful people. They are overrun with their own fake accounts. They have several people who used to post here. They post nonstop hate. You have to wonder how people like that function in real life.
> 
> There was one poster in that forum who used to harass Alexa, saying the most horrible things, making account after account, every time her account was blocked or deactivated. She's actually dead. Died late last year. Of course, there are other nasties, but none as prolific.
> 
> It's perfectly fine to not like Alexa or the fact that he's dating her. Or not like Alex. But there are other civil, decent ways to communicste. Or better yet, move on to another celeb where they can say positive things and have fun.



Audio do you mean Vicious?? Wow. OT now but she came after me on Tumblr via anon messages. That's what really got me narky in all this. I can't even start with what she and another person said about my 8yr old. There were a few comments on JJ but the worst were Tumblr. And some people were supporting her because they didn't like AC either. I wish they'd seen what they wrote to me.

Come after me? Fine. Sink to baiting me with sick sh*t about my kid? F*ck no.

Back on topic. We really need to get some articles on Alex alone. The Vogue article and photo's were great but Alex seemed more like an addendum - the focus was definitely Margot.

*ETA:* Nevermind I found her obit. Yep that was her.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> It's probably LSA if she didn't sign up, but there is another  place that is filled with the most vile hateful people. They are overrun with their own fake accounts. They have several people who used to post here. They post nonstop hate. You have to wonder how people like that function in real life.
> 
> There was one poster in that forum who used to harass Alexa, saying the most horrible things, making account after account, every time her account was blocked or deactivated. *She's actually dead. Died late last year.* Of course, there are other nasties, but none as prolific.
> 
> It's perfectly fine to not like Alexa or the fact that he's dating her. Or not like Alex. But there are other civil, decent ways to communicste. Or better yet, move on to another celeb where they can say positive things and have fun.



I just Googled her, since she had often posted under her real name, and found her obit. Wow. Sad end to a sad life, really.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Audio do you mean Vicious?? Wow. OT now but she came after me on Tumblr via anon messages. That's what really got me narky in all this. I can't even start with what she said about my 8yr old. There were a few comments on JJ but the worst were Tumblr. And some people were supporting her because they didn't like AC either. I wish they'd seen what she wrote to me.
> 
> Come after me? Fine. Sink to baiting me with sick sh*t about my kid? F*ck no.
> 
> Back on topic. *We really need to get some articles on Alex alone*. The Vogue article and photo's were great but Alex seemed more like an addendum - the focus was definitely Margot.



Yes. He's the lead, he needs his own covers and his own interviews. And major mags, not obscure ones I have to hunt down on Ebay!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I just Googled her, since she had often posted under her real name, and found her obit. Wow. Sad end to a sad life, really.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He's the lead, he needs his own covers and his own interviews. And major mags, not obscure ones I have to hunt down on Ebay!



Margot is the current "It" girl so I get the focus. But yeah, Alex is also the lead. I'm sure we'll see a few interviews soon. Still... there's not much out there for a movie that's not very far away from opening.


----------



## audiogirl

Kendalia said:


> Saw an ad for Tarzan during Scandal last night. That's ABC prime time.  Could be more promos out but I don't watch a lot of tv.


Was it just one of the trailers we've seen already?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Was it just one of the trailers we've seen already?



Odds are no, since they usually don't air full length trailers on tv as commercials. Back in March they submitted two trailers for ratings, the one we've seen, and one that was 54 seconds long, which seems in line with a tv ad.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LSA is harsh on Alex but it's not just 5 posters. At least from what I read.



It looks like that there are just 5 posters with mental health problems ( schizophrenia) IMHO. Also that sounds pretty normal behaviour in Alex "fandom"/following. Happens every time when he's romantically attached to a woman. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyhow LSA is not for the fainthearted. Better have your wits and sass about you if you go there...lol



Maybe not for the sensitive people, but if you go there with wits & sass you'll get probably misunderstood, continiously reported and finally banned because the posters there have a mindset of 14 year bullies, but of course that can happen on the other gossip pages as well 

Btw, I love your new sig, although sometimes I feel that people fear too much that their brains will fall out because of open-mindness, it's more likely that it will happen for some other reason. A great quote though 

Thanks for the great photos and articles everyone (not a stalker IG promo tho)


----------



## Kendalia

The LOT ad I saw on tv seemed to have more of Margot in it.  It was of course shorter than the trailers.  It started off with the gorilla/ape whatever and there was more of Margot than I remember seeing in the trailers.


----------



## Julia_W

http://******/1VXNLCO 

I found this link on Twitter that shows 2 TV promos.  One features "Young Jane" in a bit we haven't seen.  This is from Clicknews@readclicknews.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just saw a quick blurb on Extra! about the Vogue article and a short look at LoT. Not one word about Alex. They showed photo's from the mag but none of him. The small bit of film only showed him from the back.

At this stage I have to to believe the marketing is going to focus on Margot. Things may change but for now, that seems to be the direction.


----------



## Kitkath70

That seems really stupid considering how good they look together.  Her individual pictures were fine, but nothing to write home about. It's the pictures of them together and their chemistry that make you take notice.


----------



## Maggiesview

Kitkath70 said:


> That seems really stupid considering how good they look together.  Her individual pictures were fine, but nothing to write home about. It's the pictures of them together and their chemistry that make you take notice.


I want to see more of Alex in promos,for sure but if putting the emphasis on Margot who is more well known at this point gets more people into the theater to see LOT,I'm okay with that. Once they see the movie,they will fall in love with Alex and then he will become well known, we will get more Tarzan films and more films that star Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Maggiesview said:


> I want to see more of Alex in promos,for sure but if putting the emphasis on Margot who is more well known at this point gets more people into the theater to see LOT,I'm okay with that. Once they see the movie,they will fall in love with Alex and then he will become well known, we will get more Tarzan films and more films that star Alex.



Margot is the hotter of the two at the moment, but even so that's a _very _big gamble. Margot has done well in _ensemble_ films - and much like Alex she hasn't carried a big movie on her own yet. 

I'm not sure she can get bums on seats like what is required for this film to be successful. I think the strength of this film lies in it's ensemble. So not only do I want to see (and hear) more Alex, I'd like to see more of everyone. SLJ, Djimon and Christophe.All of those guys have fanbases of their own.

I'm no expert but I do know the roster of films coming out between now and LoT is big enough that people will start picking and choosing what they want to see. People don't go and see everything especially here in Australia because an adult movie ticket is almost *$20* I already see issues with audiences that have seen _The Jungle Book_ because they may think LoT is too simliar.

As far as the Australian schedule shows, LoT is going to have a small window of opportunity to make an impact. It slots in between _Independence Day: Resurgance_,which opens on June 23 then _Ghostbusters_ on July 14.

I'm not trying to be a naysayer. I'm going to go watch this film. But they need to get a move on with the PR.


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Margot is the hotter of the two at the moment, but even so that's a _very _big gamble. Margot has done well in _ensemble_ films - and much like Alex she hasn't carried a big movie on her own yet.
> 
> I'm not sure she can get bums on seats like what is required for this film to be successful. I think the strength of this film lies in it's ensemble. So not only do I want to see (*and hear*) more Alex, I'd like to see more of everyone. SLJ, Djimon and Christophe.All of those guys have fanbases of their own.
> 
> I'm no expert but I do know the roster of films coming out between now and LoT is big enough that people will start picking and choosing what they want to see. People don't go and see everything especially here in Australia because an adult movie ticket is almost *$20* I already see issues with audiences that have seen _The Jungle Book_ because they may think LoT is too simliar.
> 
> As far as the Australian schedule shows, LoT is going to have a small window of opportunity to make an impact. It slots in between _Independence Day: Resurgance_,which opens on June 23 then _Ghostbusters_ on July 14.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a naysayer. I'm going to go watch this film. But they need to get a move on with the PR.



I'm sure Alex' english accent will be okay in LoT but the trailers/promo for the film seems to focus on his body and mainly on the action scenes because they have a short attention span to make sure people will actually watch the entire movie and go to the cinema. 

BTW when I saw the pics of Margot and Alex, I thought that I have never seen a cover story of Vogue about an actress with a pic of her co-star and that he got a single pic. I'm not complaining  , just wondering because Dakota Johnson and Jamie Dornan didn't even have a photo shoot together for Vogue. :wondering


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just saw a quick blurb on Extra! about the Vogue article and a short look at LoT. Not one word about Alex. They showed photo's from the mag but none of him. The small bit of film only showed him from the back.
> 
> At this stage I have to to believe the marketing is going to focus on Margot. Things may change but for now, that seems to be the direction.



Maybe Yates decided to pull a Malick and edited the film around Margot making Alex a glorified extra and eye candy.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm going to guess that we'll see more focus on Alex soon enough. I think they are slanting different ads at different demographics.

Naturally they have already focused on his body. They're not stupid. And they're shown the adventure and animals. 

Each time they try to appeal to different segments.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think the reason why we haven't heard Alex talk yet is because there has been some debate on other threads about what type of accent he should have.  Many think he should have an English accent, but in my opinion, that would be wrong.  He wasn't raised in England and Jane is American (that's what she was in the books).  I think he wouldn't have a distinguishable accent.  My feeling is that David Yates is trying to keep the mystery of Tarzan going until we hear him speak in the movie.


----------



## Maggiesview

Kitkath70 said:


> I think the reason why we haven't heard Alex talk yet is because there has been some debate on other threads about what type of accent he should have.  Many think he should have an English accent, but in my opinion, that would be wrong.  He wasn't raised in England and Jane is American (that's what she was in the books).  I think he wouldn't have a distinguishable accent.  My feeling is that David Yates is trying to keep the mystery of Tarzan going until we hear him speak in the movie.


Ye,this is my guess too. We have two just released TV spots and still no Tarzan talking. The drama surrounding Tarzan other than the action and his love for Jane is about his transition from a seemingly perfect English Lord into his primal animalistic state as Tarzan. The drama behind that transition can't be viewed in a trailer or TV ,spot so they are focusing on the action,the animals and his love for Jane.


----------



## OHVamp

I too think they are going for the mystery surrounding Tarzan aspect. I also think they are promoting Margo for several reasons. She is popular right now (maybe Alex has lost ground that way), but more so promoters are aware Tarzan of old is a male dominated/damsel in distress stereotype and they don't want that label. I'm hoping the white man as savior bashing doesn't start. Not saying there wasn't a lot of that in Hollywood in past decades, but I hope both on white man savior and not empowering women, this Tarzan rises above that. As to his accent, I've always liked Alex's acting ability except his English accent I saw on TB, so I hope its not distracting to me.  People who want to find reasons to degrade Alex, will always find their reasons so I don't pay much attention. As much as I liked Christopher Lambert in "Greystoke: Lord of the Apes" more dramatically serious Tarzan storyline, I never thought this Tarzan would be anything more than a fun watch in a CG action style prominent today... for good or bad. I'm not thinking it will be a huge blockbuster, but I'm not wishing it to fail so I can shout out "I told you so" either. *Edited: Not directed to anyone here.

I hope it's an enjoyable watch. 

*Edited for grammar/clarity, which probably is still a mess.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Kendalia & Julia.

From The Library:

Alex with a fan at the *Monterey Regional Airport* (May 17, 2016):





Shut upppppppp I just met Alexander Skarsgard at the airport in Monterey! For those brief minutes I was seriously the queen of the fang bangers."

-*hillaryisajoy* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

OHVamp said:


> I too think they are going for the mystery surrounding Tarzan aspect. I also think they are promoting Margo for several reasons. She is popular right now (maybe Alex has lost ground that way), but more so promoters are aware Tarzan of old is a male dominated/damsel in distress stereotype and they don't want that label. I'm hoping the white man as savior bashing doesn't start. Not saying there wasn't a lot of that in Hollywood in past decades, but I hope both on white man savior and not empowering women, this Tarzan rises above that. As to his accent, I've always liked Alex's acting ability except his English accent I saw on TB, so I hope its not distracting to me.  People who want to find reasons to degrade Alex, will always find their reasons so I don't pay much attention. As much as I liked Christopher Lambert in "Greystoke: Lord of the Apes" more dramatically serious Tarzan storyline, I never thought this Tarzan would be anything more than a fun watch in a CG action style prominent today... for good or bad. I'm not thinking it will be a huge blockbuster, but I'm not wishing it to fail so I can shout out "I told you so" either. *Edited: Not directed to anyone here.
> 
> I hope it's an enjoyable watch.
> 
> *Edited for grammar/clarity, which probably is still a mess.



From what I've heard about the accent from those who saw the screenings is that it's non descript which I think will help keep the focus on his acting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

To throw in my two cents, most of which has already been said:
So far the very low key marketing has been focusing on Alex's abs and Margot as Jane. Part of the focus on Margot is because she's the hot, upcoming actress. Though, she's not that famous here in the States yet to market it on her. And because they do want to emphasize that Jane is her own strong person and not some sort of wifely appendage to Tarzan.

I don't think not making Alex as Tarzan the primary marketing focus for now is because he didn't do a good job, or his voice is wonky. What we've seen from people who've been to the screenings, even if they didn't like the movie, doesn't indicate that the acting is bad, or that Alex's accent is strange. I'd think that'd have been mentioned by now. So it is probably a decision to retain some mystery, other than the abs, about Tarzan.
I just wish that WB would step up the pace of marketing, we're five weeks out now.

Santress, thanks for the new fan pic. Wondering if he's leaving Monterey, or returning. 
And is that a new shirt, or one that he's not worn for awhile?


----------



## OHVamp

Kitkath70 said:


> From what I've heard about the accent from those who saw the screenings is that it's non descript which I think will help keep the focus on his acting.



Thanks for the info. I think that's the best way to go imho.


----------



## audiogirl

There was a tweet from someone he met on a train while filming Tarzan. The person said he had a good British accent. A Brit who saw a preview commented on IMDb that Alex's accent was not definable (as a British accent? or a particular type of British accent?) And I saw another comment from someone who said his accent was fine. 

They had dialect coaches working on the film. He was being directed by a Brit and working and living with Brits. If Yates wanted him to sound like a Brit, he'd sound like a Brit.

His accent on TB was only for a small segment in one episode. It wasn't that great. But they wouldn't have used a dialect coach for that. Before he filmed Gen Kill, he had a Swedish accent, but he developed his convincing American accent by working with a coach. 

I'm going to guess that Tarzan will sound British, since he wanted to assimilate after leaving the jungle. And that Alex will sound fine. I think we haven't heard him in the trailer, because seeing him in action with those abs are more interesting and more likely to sell tickets. He isn't going to brag about his own prowess, so you hear Jane do it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I guess the proof will be in the pudding. Until then, because we haven't heard it, and only heard his version of it on TB, of course there's likely to be speculation. We're about 6 weeks out now. I'd expect the film campaign to start kicking in very soon.

FWIW, we had some ads here for LoT a few weeks ago but since then there's been a decided lull. I'm not sure if that's because WB thought it might be wasted advertising in the white noise of _Captain America: Civil War_ but I did notice it.


----------



## audiogirl

I get why people are worried about the accent. But just like the lousy TB wigs vs. his natural looking hair extensions in Tarzan, I think more care will have been taken toward his accent.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I get why people are worried about the accent. But just like *the lousy TB wigs* vs. his natural looking hair extensions in Tarzan, I think more care will have been taken toward his accent.



You dare throw shade on the Wig of Doom?


----------



## OHVamp

audiogirl said:


> I get why people are worried about the accent. But just like the lousy TB wigs vs. his natural looking hair extensions in Tarzan, I think more care will have been taken toward his accent.



I do too.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You dare throw shade on the Wig of Doom?


Killing me.....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Djimon Hounsou getting some love from the LoT PR machine finally.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Free.

From The Library:

Alex is featured in the June 2016 issues of *GQ Russia* (pages 44-45) & *Cosmopolitan Russia* (pages 172-174):























If anyone fluent in Russian would like to help translate these articles or summarize them, please drop us a line here or contact The Library on Facebook or Tumblr. :- )

Sources:  *GQ Russia*:  *ilyatsarinnyy* twitter/Photo credit:  *Filip Van Roe* + Digital scans via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*

https://twitter.com/ilyatsarinnyy/status/733214766999687168

*Cosmo Russia*:   Digital scans via *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Kitkath70

Russia?!!! Come on WB lets get it together and do some promotion here in the US.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks good in the black tee.

Racking up those frequent flyer miles...Alex is in Mexico

The translation is: 



> And to top off the day of interviews ... Interview with Alexander Skarsgard , star of " The Legend of Tarzan "


----------



## Santress

Thank, Free! Sounds like they heard ya, Kath, and are starting to make their way over...

Another pic of Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* in Mexico City today (May 19, 2016):





&#8220;Warner #Eric #northman #true blood #o# tarzan #filmared2016 #dp #olivares.&#8221;

-*kric30* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You dare throw shade on the Wig of Doom?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> He looks good in the black tee.
> 
> Racking up those frequent flyer miles...Alex is in Mexico
> 
> The translation is:



I sort of miss the Wig of Doom. The frosted hair that came immediately after? Not so much. 

And is that a new shirt?



Kitkath70 said:


> Russia?!!! Come on WB lets get it together and do some promotion here in the US.



So WB has sent him to Mexico? It'll be interesting to see in which other countries WB will do heavy promotion, other than just short interviews here and there. Right now, it does seem that's all we're getting here in the States (and it's all about us! /s)


----------



## Kitkath70

Looks like he bought that shirt, took it off the hanger and put it on.  Maybe WB gave him a clothing allowance. That could be interesting.  I know he has to do international press, let's hope the European reporters work their magic.  I would love a really great interview with lots of new info.


----------



## mary12345

That shirt is scary ? I'm exhausted just reading about his travels!!  Hopefully we will get some photo shoots soon


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Warner Bros Mexico - He's down there for some Warner Bros Expo - The Conjuring 2, Suicide Squad, Lego Batman and other films are all there as well.

Translation: 


> The protagonist and writer of # Tarzan are in #ElTratroDelaCD . #AlexanderSkarsgard #AdamCozad .










Translation: 


> AlexanderSkarsgård is # #! Tarzan is in Mexico ! Prepare to meet the other side of the story this July 8









This as well re: Tarzan and Margot

Translation


> And you see how @MargotRobbie prefer or As #Jane in #TheLegendOfTarzan or #HarleyQuinn in #SuicideSquad .


----------



## Santress

"Alexander Skarsgard daddy."

https://twitter.com/Jiseland/status/733476196004941825





"Our impressive # Tarzan is in Mexico! @AlexanderSkarsgard And screenwriter Adam Cozad, are here to discuss the grand opening on July 8."

-*wbpictures_mx* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

Dang! The writer is even taller than Alex.  That doesn't happen often.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Translation of GQ Russia article:

*Swedish Embassy By Lisa Chalenko *

Title page with the photo of AS&#8217;s face: &#8220;Actor Alexander Skarsgård spent a lot of time at a zoo with the tigers and gorillas. Not just for anything but to play the part in the film The Legend of Tarzan. (in theaters June 30th in Russia). I&#8217;ve met Alexander twice: on the set of The Legend of Tarzan in Leavesden (Great Britain), and then on the other end of the world&#8212;in West Hollywood hotel in Los Angeles. In both locations he looked like he belonged. Everything suits him: a Victorian Lord outfit or a Californian jeans and a shirt. Regardless of that he appears a bit scared. Turns out, Skarsgård just fought his way through a crowd of fans that accosted him at the hotel entrance. He runs a finger pensively over the rim of a cup that is practically concealed by his massive hand: &#8220;As long as I remember, I never could deal well with fame. When I was a kid, there were girls waiting for me by my house. It negatively affected my relationships with other guys. I wanted to simply go out with friends, play football,&#8212;basically do what regular children do. But when you are well known, it&#8217;s difficult to live that way.&#8221;

 Alexander was teased and called &#8220;star child&#8221; when he was little. His father &#8212; Stellan Skarsgård, world famous Swedish actor, close friend of Lars von Trier. &#8220;Dad&#8217;s fame never fed my acting ambitions. More likely, it deterred me. Being a teenager, I absolutely didn&#8217;t want to be an actor and frantically tried to find myself some other occupation, but to no avail&#8230;&#8221; Alexander was thirteen years old when he appeared in a film that drew more attention to him than he would have liked. Skarsgård was so uncomfortable that he decided to end his acting career. Which prompted the most fun years of his life: &#8220;I stopped being a green teenager who played videogames until mustached dudes on Vespas drove off with his girls right under his nose, moved to Leads, and partied like there was no tomorrow.&#8221; 

However, there is no escaping destiny. Once Alexander came to Hollywood to visit his perpetually busy father on a movie set. He was, of course, noticed, and invited to audition. &#8220;I came into the room with the &#8216;what will be will be&#8217; attitude and there was &#8230; Ben Stiller! He made the decision immediately and I got the part in &#8220;Zoolander,&#8221; and two weeks later I was driving in a Jeep in Manhatten singing Madonna&#8217;s &#8216;Everyone Wants to Go to Hollywood.&#8217;&#8221;

Some time after Jonas Åkerlund, a close friend of Alexander&#8217;s, invited him to appear in the video for the song Paparazzi of then not yet widely known Lady Gaga. &#8220;But the real fame came when I began filming True Blood. To be honest, it came as a surprise. I didn&#8217;t really think a vampire would be that interesting. We started shooting before Twilight and The Vampire Diaries. I was looking at myself and thinking: &#8216;Who&#8217;d want to watch this pale Viking?&#8217;&#8221; Soon the Warner Bros The Legend of Tarzan will be coming out with Alexander as the title character. In the beginning of the movie his hero is a real gentleman. In this version Tarzan has lived in London for ten years and has no plans to return to the jungle. Until his people are in trouble. 

While preparing for the part, Alexander had to gain more than twenty lbs of muscle. &#8220;I wanted to gain the necessary weight, but not resemble a body-builder. I am not that flexible. Prior to the filming I couldn&#8217;t even reach my toes with my fingers. I had to work with a choreographer every day. I haven&#8217;t seen my friends, didn&#8217;t go out to eat, didn&#8217;t drink alcohol, and subsided on boiled chicken for eight months.&#8221; The grueling regime paid off. Skarsgård didn&#8217;t just begin to look like Tarzan, he became a bona fide sex symbol. Hearing that, however, makes the shy Viking blush and avert his eyes: &#8220;I, to be honest, don&#8217;t live inside social media. And I didn&#8217;t ask our stylist to make my hair in the movie longer so I would look sexier&#8230;&#8221;

These days the actor is planning much deserved rest&#8212;to retreat with friends to the Swedish islands, cook tasty food, drink wine that was so long denied him. He is friends with other semi-Hollywood Swedes: Alicia Vikander, Joel Kinnaman, Noomi Rapace. &#8220;We try to propagate Swedish way of life in Hollywood. Not so much eating meatballs in IKEA, driving Volvos, or singing ABBA. We have better things we would like to teach the locals. We don&#8217;t share every detail of our lives with the people we just met. We don&#8217;t smile at everyone on the street. In Sweden it&#8217;s customary to get to know a person, but then, if you become a friend, we are inseparable.&#8221; Deal!

*Source:* Translated by Still Hidden (aka the wonderful Our Lady of Solitude) and published to SkarsJoy


----------



## djuna1

*Cosmopolitan Russia (June issue):*

Article Title: The Legend of the Viking Interview by Galina Galkina Subhead: This Summer will be Hot! The Legend of Tarzan reaches the screens on June 30th with Alexander Skarsgård in the lead. In this interview the actor tells Cosmo about his Swedish family (this is not what you think!) and about conquering the South Pole. 
Yellow insert next to the photo: ALL ABOUT HIM: 39 years old, born and raised in Stockholm. Actor. Played the lead in True Blood, as well as such movies as Melancholia, Straw Dogs, and What Maisie Knew. Unmarried.

Main text:
I am sitting in the room of Four Seasons Hotel in Beverly Hills waiting for Alexander Skarsgård and reading about his new role: Tarzan in the Burroughs book is light skinned but tanned, tall, athletic, an attractive man with grey eyes He comes into the room within a few minutes and he fits the description to a T. I have a female journalist friend who once confessed that she pictures everyone she interviews naked. I dont have this kind of habit, but its hard to resist imagining Alexander in a loin cloth. After all, in the movie trailer he is wearing only pants. Skarsgård catches me looking, and I feel like I have to explain. I dont want to disappoint you, the actor says, but it was important to me that, before he met other people, the character never used to wear clothes. It would look absurd if a man raised by apes would suddenly start blushing and covering up. Tarzan would go naked and so I had to, as well. I have to laugh and start the interview.

*Cosmo: The book about Tarzan came out in 1912. Since then it saw 88 screen adaptations worldwide. Did you see any of them?*
AS: Interesting. I was told that IMDB lists 200 adaptaions! 

*Cosmo: Please dont tell me you saw all of them!*
AS: Almost. My dad (famous Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård) is a huge Tarzan fan. When I was little every Saturday I would go with him to the movies, and we often saw Tarzan. We watched the adaptations from the 30s and 40s with Johnny Weissmuller. I think when I was offered this part my dad was happier than I was! He was ecstatic.

*Cosmo: What sets your adaptation apart from the other versions?*
AS: I know what you are thinking: How many adaptations of the same story do we need? I had the same thought at the beginning. However on the very first page of the script I found my character in the Victorian London, in somber outfit, during the tea with the Prime Minister. With the British accent and appropriate hair! The previous versions focused on Tarzan as ape-man that needed taming. This time the audience will see Tarzan who is ten years into living in England. The Jungle is well in his past and he is not nostalgic about it. However he receives an invitation to come back. And all the layers of culture get shed like a pythons skin and the real animal comes out. Its rather an interesting approach to a well-known story.

*Cosmo: For Tarzan, the Jungle is the place he can be himself. Do you have such a place?*
AS: (Laughing) Yes, South Stockholm, where I grew up.

*Cosmo: Do you get to relax like that when you get there? I bet in Sweden you are chased down by fans.*
AS: Not at all! My large family still lives there. And theres something particularly soothing when you come back to the places you spent your childhood in, where you stroll down the streets on which you played as a kid. I have lived in the US for more than 10 years, recently in New York. And, to be honest, I havent been back in Sweden in a long time. But I feel completely differently there. After all, I dont have any childhood memories about NYC or LA. In Stockholm every corner and every crossing remind me of where I fell and scraped a knee, where I broke up with my first girlfriend, etc. As to fans, considering that our family has been living there for decades, no one is agitated by my presence. So what, the Skarsgårds live here, big deal!

*Cosmo: You have six brothers and a sister. What was it like to grow up in such a large family. *
AS: I am the oldest, and because of that I was the most reprimanded by my parents. But dont think that we were always a huge crowd. First I was growing up with two brothers. Then, after ten years, two more brothers and a sister were born. After my parents got divorced, dad married again, and had two more children with his second wife. But we are all friends.

*Cosmo: And do you get to see them often?*
AS: Sadly, no. For instance, those eight months that I was preparing and filming Tarzan, I didnt just not see my brothers and sisters, I didnt see anyone or anything. Imagine you are adhering to a strict diet, constantly training. And during the rare days off feel like a total wreck. You want just one thingstay home on the couch. My dad was filming The River at the time in England, but we only saw each other a few times. So for almost a year I lived like a monk. I havent been to a restaurant, drank alcohol, seen my friends, or spent much time with my girlfriend for eight months. But I have no regrets, the project was worth it!

*Cosmo: How do you relax from such hard work?*
AS: I dont want to sound banal, but I love to disappear for a time at some place with no people. Just walk around, fish, read. My sister has a cottage in a Swedish wilderness. Without a phone, Internet connection, even regular shower. So you have to wash in the lake. Incidentally, I always thought of it as an excellent place to taste a romantic relationship. If she can exists with me in such conditions?! (Laughs).

*Cosmo: So? Did Alexa Chung agree?*
AS: I dont know, I havent asked yet. But I think its time.

*Cosmo: You do select unusual places for rest. Ive heard that three years ago you conquered the North Pole, and in Prince Harrys company! *
AS: Yes, but this was a charity expedition. For an entire month we lived in utter seclusion, away from the world, and saw only the members of our team. During that time we truly bonded and talked about everything in the world. Such experiences reveal people in a completely different light. By the way, I met several Russian people there. They saw a few of my movies and knew me. I was surprised!

*Cosmo: You became a star due to True Blood. Do you miss the show? *
AS: Yes. Just recently I came back from reading the script of a mini-series called Big Little Lie. We used to gather just like that before the read for every episode of True Blood. We have the same producer and many crew members are the same. In such moments you begin to realize that those were great times, and its sad that they are over. During seven years I had a second family. You can find it at work.
- the end - 

_Captions under the photos read_: 1. AS and Lady Gaga. At the beginning of his career in Hollywood, Alex was featured in the video with Lady Gaga. 2. Alexa Chung has been dating Alexander Skarsgård for nearly a year. 3. The actor is a real hockey fan. 4. He will sell his soul for a scoop of strawberry ice cream. 5. Under the photo of True Blood still. Skarsgård doesnt bulk at filming naked. I am from Sweden. Its normal for us.

Source: http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/144617949393/skarsjoy-alexander-skarsgård-new-photo-and


----------



## Santress

Cute video from yesterday (May 19, 2016):

"hello guys @johnpaulospina @alexanderskarsgard_official greetings from Caluce! # Alexander Skarsgard # Hello Rey."

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFndV-1nEYV/?taken-by=rey_tuk


----------



## Santress

New promo still of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:





http://legendoftarzan.com/post/144657730191/obey-the-rules-of-mother-nature


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

There is a brief new interview with Alex in the May 30, 2016 edition (Issue #1111) of US Weekly along with a fantastic new promo pic from The Legend of Tarzan!











From *US Weekly*:

My biggest fear is that my kid brother will think Im a s--t Tarzan, says Alexander Skarsgård of Ossian, 7, who counts the iconic character as his hero. For this action film (out July 1), the actor, 39, had to bring Tarzan -- now a refined lord in the 1880s England and wed to Jane (Margot Robbie) -- back to his Congo roots on a Parliament emissary mission.

*Q: Why pursue the role?*

*Alex:*  I see Tarzan as the original superhero, but his superpower lies in his fist. He doesnt need a cape, gadgets or a mutation to be badass.

*Q:* *Scared of that sarong?*

*Alex:*  The jungles humid. Im quite pleased I didnt have to wear clothes.

*Q:  Thoughts on Margot?*

*Alex:*  All carbon-based life forms are drawn to her.  She could make a fig tree blush!

Sources: Originals: *US Weekly*, The Library's transcription + Digital scans via SG Gallery for The Library


----------



## Santress

From instagram today (May 20, 2016), a photo of Alex arriving at the airport for the *66th Berlinale International Film Festival* (February 2016):





"#swedish #actor#celebrity #alexanderskarsgard #arrival#berlin#airport#signingautographs #actionpress #festival #66thberlinale #11022016#igersberlin #germany."

-*martin_ettlinger_photography* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much for all the greats info, video...You are alaways the best!
Alex pronounces very very well the double " r"!!!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan is the midday movie here in Oz on one of the main networks.

I've been out pounding the pavement, boot shopping all morning so I'm going to take a load off, watch it and see if any LoT ads are played.

Interesting because they usually do start doing this in the lead-up to a big film ie we've just had Captain America: Winter Soldier and a few X-Men films play in the past three weeks - all with ads for the new movies.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^^Well..not one ad for LoT. And watching that was...tiresome. 

It wasn't a terrible film but the pacing was very slow and the setup of the shipwreck etc needed editing. (I remember this being a good film, but I was a kid when I watched it and I'm guessing I was overawed by apes at the time - which were essentially men in suits).

In that way, the new film will benefit in that we'll see flashbacks rather than the entire story scene by scene.  The ensemble cast were brilliant though; Ian Holm and Ralph Richardson. Like the new one, Christophe, Djimon and SLJ will enrich this.

Andie MacDowell SUCKED. No wonder this almost killed her career. Margot will do a really great job of this IMO. She can take the role and redefine it.

Christopher Lambert: I thought he was good for what he was given. What he did well was the physicality and his expressive face. Especially in the final scenes where he's torn between his two homes. Alex has that ability with his face as well.

The two things I'm interested in now are the tone of the new film, and yes his accent.


----------



## audiogirl

I remember it being touted as more true to ERB. But only in the origin part. The rest simply wasn't. Tarzan did manage to acclimate to civilization in the books, and he did marry Jane. Alhough he and Jane did eventually relocate to Africa in later books. 

I remember the movie being tedious too.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^^Well..not one ad for LoT. And watching that was...tiresome.
> 
> It wasn't a terrible film but the pacing was very slow and the setup of the shipwreck etc needed editing. (I remember this being a good film, but I was a kid when I watched it and I'm guessing I was overawed by apes at the time - which were essentially men in suits).
> 
> In that way, the new film will benefit in that we'll see flashbacks rather than the entire story scene by scene.  The ensemble cast were brilliant though; Ian Holm and Ralph Richardson. Like the new one, Christophe, Djimon and SLJ will enrich this.
> 
> Andie MacDowell SUCKED. No wonder this almost killed her career. Margot will do a really great job of this IMO. She can take the role and redefine it.
> 
> Christopher Lambert: I thought he was good for what he was given. What he did well was the physicality and his expressive face. Especially in the final scenes where he's torn between his two homes. Alex has that ability with his face as well.
> 
> The two things I'm interested in now are the tone of the new film, and yes his accent.



More reason for a remake I guess.  So Many Tarzan fans have been waiting for decades for a movie true to the books.  They deserve to see one done right with all the technology that is available today.


----------



## Maggiesview

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^^Well..not one ad for LoT. And watching that was...tiresome.
> 
> It wasn't a terrible film but the pacing was very slow and the setup of the shipwreck etc needed editing. (I remember this being a good film, but I was a kid when I watched it and I'm guessing I was overawed by apes at the time - which were essentially men in suits).
> 
> In that way, the new film will benefit in that we'll see flashbacks rather than the entire story scene by scene.  The ensemble cast were brilliant though; Ian Holm and Ralph Richardson. Like the new one, Christophe, Djimon and SLJ will enrich this.
> 
> Andie MacDowell SUCKED. No wonder this almost killed her career. Margot will do a really great job of this IMO. She can take the role and redefine it.
> 
> Christopher Lambert: I thought he was good for what he was given. What he did well was the physicality and his expressive face. Especially in the final scenes where he's torn between his two homes. Alex has that ability with his face as well.
> 
> The two things I'm interested in now are the tone of the new film, and yes his accent.


His accent will be British as stated in the Cosmo interview. I read on another site that a Britsh person, who'd heard the accent reported that it was undefinable ( as in a particular British accent) but it was good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Maggiesview said:


> His accent will be British as stated in the Cosmo interview. I read on another site that a Britsh person, who'd heard the accent reported that it was undefinable ( as in a particular British accent) but it was good.



I obviously meant if it will be any good, not what kind of accent. The proof will be when we all get to hear it


----------



## Santress

More photos of Alex promoting The Legend of Tarzan in Mexico City (May 19, 2016, Mexico):


















Warner Bros. Pictures Mexico showed an impressive preview of the most anticipated films this year for Warner Bros. Pictures. The presentation included trailers, clips and even exclusive, never before seen footage and comments from some of the stars and filmmakers involved in creating each of the films. With the presence of the actors Alexander Skarsgård and Patrick Wilson, writer Adam Cozad and director James Wan, Warner Bros. Pictures Mexico announced the films that will set precedents in the film industry...

...Alexander Skarsgård and Adam Cozad, writer of the story of The Legend of Tarzan (Warner Bros. and Village Roadshow Pictures), shared their experiences from the filming of the movie...

Source:  *Shockvisual.net *

http://style.shockvisual.net/warner-bros-pictures-interior/


----------



## Blue Irina

New shoes & shirt? Thank you Santress!


----------



## djuna1

Lovely pics, thanks Santress! I like his shirt.


----------



## Maggiesview

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I obviously meant if it will be any good, not what kind of accent. The proof will be when we all get to hear it


I am not sure what you are referencing but my response was to your comment that you were interested in the tone and the accent. There has been a lot of commentary on what accent Tarzan would use. anpmercsn or British, so I didn't think your general comment about bring interested in his accent was " obviously" about the quaintly of the accent which was reported as" good". I thought you were interested in which one was he was going to use and if British how good it was. 

Separate form that,someone else at another site made the observation that in the Cosmo interview Skarsgard said Tarzan's accent in the script was British but that doesn't mean they followed that part of the scipt in the film. This may very well be so and it will turn out that Skarsgard uses his now undefinable American accent rather than an undefinable British accent. Whatever it turns out to be ,I'm not an accent listener. Perhaps because I never heard my mother's Spanish accent. I was raised in the States and my father was North American and I raised in a community in which she was the only one with an accent but I never heard it. I hear her families ' accents but not hers. So, I am not the best at picking up subtleties in accents and consequently it doesn't bother me if it's off.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It was mentioned as "good" by one report only. One report doesn't convince me and having seen what a bad accent did to Andie MacDowell in the earlier film (dubbed by Glenn Close) and given we haven't heard it in any of the promo's yet - it's natural to be curious.

I don't think they're holding it back to create anticipation. Most of the movie-going audience outside the Alex/True Blood fandom are hardly likely to care until they see the whole movie. Alex fans are more likely to know he's struggled a little in this area before and want to hear it.

Being interested to hear him speak in the film isn't negative - it's natural..lol.

My comment about tone was regarding the tone of the overall film. Greystoke was serious in nature. This new version seems to have humour sprinkled through it as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Blue Irina said:


> New shoes & shirt? Thank you Santress!



New shirt and belt, but I think the pants and shoes are older. I don't know about the underwear. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *It was mentioned as "good" by one report only.* One report doesn't convince me and having seen what a bad accent did to Andie MacDowell in the earlier film (dubbed by Glenn Close) and given we haven't heard it in any of the promo's yet - *it's natural to be curious.*
> 
> I don't think they're holding it back to create anticipation. Most of the movie-going audience outside the Alex/True Blood fandom are hardly likely to care until they see the whole movie. Alex fans are more likely to know he's struggled a little in this area before and want to hear it.
> 
> Being interested to hear him speak in the film isn't negative - it's natural..lol.
> 
> My comment about tone was regarding the tone of the overall film. Greystoke was serious in nature. *This new version seems to have humour sprinkled through it as well*.



IIRC, that tweet is about the only mention of his accent, so I'm not sure about it being, well accurate isn't the right word, but as it's not otherwise really been mentioned, it's sort of an outlier. And yes, it's natural to be curious, especially since we know about the TB accent and that accents aren't his strongest acting skill.
The humor interests me because they've sort of sold it as being more serious, but what reports there are from the screening indicate it's got more humor than the trailers and current promo show.

Nothing really new about Mute, but any news is good:

While talking to Duncan for his upcoming fantasy epic _*Warcraft*_, *Den of Geek* got an update on the progress of _*Mute*_, which has been rumored to start filming later this year with Alexander Skarsgard and Paul Rudd already attached. Jones told us over the phone:Ive joked about it before, that its my *Don Quixote*.* But it absolutely is my *Don Quixote* and its just been this incredibly challenging passion project to try and find a homeimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png  for and get it made. I know weve found the right home for itwe  havent announced it yetbut Alexander Skarsgard and Paul Rudd and  myself are going to be making this movie with a couple other people who  havent been announced yet, and Im thrilled. Its just a great group of  actors and I cant wait to finally make this weird little film, which I  think people are going to either love or hate, and I dont care which.

http://www.denofgeek.com/us/movies/duncan-jones/255590/duncan-jones-says-mute-is-moving-forward​


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Speaking of making weird little films...

I saw War on Everyone tonight at the Chicago Film Critics Festival showing.  Michael Pena was there in person and intro'd the film and did a short Q&A post the movie.

The film is a lot of things, mostly comedy, although the tone changes at points to something darker and sometimes to a lesson learned in an afterschool special, so that probably could have used some work.  The opening scene is pretty telling.  Pena noted upfront that the director is a huge film history buff and he said "there are so many references in here, no one could keep track of them all", which proved right.  Almost every line had a double meaning/reference to something else.  Same with the music.  It reminds me a bit of Tarantino in that way. The leads do pretty well with the material they have - Skars and Pena have good chemistry and I f-king love Tessa Thompson.  There are some really good gif-able scenes with Alex and Tessa that I'm sure you talented ladies will be getting on to when you see it.  It's not for everyone - it's quirky, uneven, the secondary characters are pretty cartoon-ish (probably intentionally so), but since everyone on here likes Skars, I'm sure you'll find it pays off.  Very different from his other stuff.

From the Q&A, some tidbits:
- Pena said to him, that it's a love story between the two buddies and how they support each other, and how his character helps Skars' character
- They had no time to meet or rehearse together because Alex was cast at the very last minute (he had a funny little mimicked anecdote about how Alex was all "I'm done with LA - I f-king hate LA" and had moved to NY and then had to come right back to audition for this)
- they did improv some of the dialogue

And  yep, Skars does get out of those clothes every now and again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good review SS. I can tell you're not wanting to give away too much of the plot. 

I'm interested in seeing this one. I love Tessa Thompson too so that's a bonus.

Interesting anecdote on Alex on LA given the house-buying speculation.


----------



## Maggiesview

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It was mentioned as "good" by one report only. One report doesn't convince me and having seen what a bad accent did to Andie MacDowell in the earlier film (dubbed by Glenn Close) and given we haven't heard it in any of the promo's yet - it's natural to be curious.
> 
> I don't think they're holding it back to create anticipation. Most of the movie-going audience outside the Alex/True Blood fandom are hardly likely to care until they see the whole movie. Alex fans are more likely to know he's struggled a little in this area before and want to hear it.
> 
> Being interested to hear him speak in the film isn't negative - it's natural..lol.
> 
> My comment about tone was regarding the tone of the overall film. Greystoke was serious in nature. This new version seems to have humour sprinkled through it as well.


Apparently it does as there have been references to this by someone who saw a screening. It's overall tone is dark but it uses light as well, in both mood ( humor) and tone( use of lighting)


----------



## Maggiesview

scaredsquirrel said:


> Speaking of making weird little films...
> 
> I saw War on Everyone tonight at the Chicago Film Critics Festival showing.  Michael Pena was there in person and intro'd the film and did a short Q&A post the movie.
> 
> The film is a lot of things, mostly comedy, although the tone changes at points to something darker and sometimes to a lesson learned in an afterschool special, so that probably could have used some work.  The opening scene is pretty telling.  Pena noted upfront that the director is a huge film history buff and he said "there are so many references in here, no one could keep track of them all", which proved right.  Almost every line had a double meaning/reference to something else.  Same with the music.  It reminds me a bit of Tarantino in that way. The leads do pretty well with the material they have - Skars and Pena have good chemistry and I f-king love Tessa Thompson.  There are some really good gif-able scenes with Alex and Tessa that I'm sure you talented ladies will be getting on to when you see it.  It's not for everyone - it's quirky, uneven, the secondary characters are pretty cartoon-ish (probably intentionally so), but since everyone on here likes Skars, I'm sure you'll find it pays off.  Very different from his other stuff.
> 
> From the Q&A, some tidbits:
> - Pena said to him, that it's a love story between the two buddies and how they support each other, and how his character helps Skars' character
> - They had no time to meet or rehearse together because Alex was cast at the very last minute (he had a funny little mimicked anecdote about how Alex was all "I'm done with LA - I f-king hate LA" and had moved to NY and then had to come right back to audition for this)
> - they did improv some of the dialogue
> 
> And  yep, Skars does get out of those clothes every now and again.


Alex was cast at the very last minute because Garrett Hedlund dropped out just before filming was to start. At Berlinale in an interview Hedlund was mentioned Mcdonagh and his response was " He's a dick".


----------



## djuna1

Thank you very much @scaredsquirrel !!!   Sounds like my kind of movie!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just checking out the upcoming "Cons" and wondering why WB aren't putting up a panel at MegaCon in Orlando starting this week on the 26th. 

It's a pretty impressive selection of guests and panels:

http://megaconvention.com/guests


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Speaking of making weird little films...
> 
> I saw War on Everyone tonight at the Chicago Film Critics Festival showing.  Michael Pena was there in person and intro'd the film and did a short Q&A post the movie.
> 
> The film is a lot of things, mostly comedy, although the tone changes at points to something darker and sometimes to a lesson learned in an afterschool special, so that probably could have used some work.  The opening scene is pretty telling.  Pena noted upfront that the director is a huge film history buff and he said "there are so many references in here, no one could keep track of them all", which proved right.  Almost every line had a double meaning/reference to something else.  Same with the music.  It reminds me a bit of Tarantino in that way. The leads do pretty well with the material they have - Skars and Pena have good chemistry and I f-king love Tessa Thompson.  There are some really good gif-able scenes with Alex and Tessa that I'm sure you talented ladies will be getting on to when you see it.  It's not for everyone - it's quirky, uneven, the secondary characters are pretty cartoon-ish (probably intentionally so), but since everyone on here likes Skars, I'm sure you'll find it pays off.  Very different from his other stuff.
> 
> From the Q&A, some tidbits:
> - Pena said to him, that it's a love story between the two buddies and how they support each other, and how his character helps Skars' character
> - They had no time to meet or rehearse together because Alex was cast at the very last minute (he had a funny little mimicked anecdote about how Alex was all "I'm done with LA - I f-king hate LA" and had moved to NY and then had to come right back to audition for this)
> - they did improv some of the dialogue
> 
> And  yep, Skars does get out of those clothes every now and again.



Thanks! I don't feel like waiting for fall for this, but I guess I must, at least we finally have a US distributor.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good review SS. I can tell you're not wanting to give away too much of the plot.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing this one. I love Tessa Thompson too so that's a bonus.
> 
> *Interesting anecdote on Alex on LA given the house-buying speculation.*



I do wonder if the house buying bit came from the photographer, who was making presumptions. About 3 years ago we had pics of Alex and two men walking around some shopping area of LA, and one photo agency had them looking at property for Alex, and this was after we knew he had a house, and the other had them helping Alex buy a carpet.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just checking out the upcoming "Cons" and wondering why WB aren't putting up a panel at MegaCon in Orlando starting this week on the 26th.
> 
> It's a pretty impressive selection of guests and panels:
> 
> http://megaconvention.com/guests



It doesn't look like any film studios are having anything, and even for the Star Trek stuff there's no one (that I can see) from the newest films.

London's ComicCon is next weekend as well, and WB is doing stuff for that, but nothing Tarzan related it seems. WB seems to not think that the Cons are the way to promote LOT.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Maggiesview said:


> Alex was cast at the very last minute because Garrett Hedlund dropped out just before filming was to start. At Berlinale in an interview Hedlund was mentioned Mcdonagh and his response was " He's a dick".


Yep, we discussed Hedlund when Skars got into this.  Pena was more careful on that front - he wouldn't mention his name, but you sensed his frustration with the situation because there had been a long conversation about his prep for "End of Watch" as a cop with Gyllenhaal and how he, Pena, personally spends time building his performance, so to switch horses didn't really help him.  (Interesting actor side note, Pena also said he hires improv actors to run his lines when he does comedy scripts so that he knows where he wants to go off script in takes). 

Also, when asked about Skars in another context, he said "my woman thinks he is super hot, so there you go"

And the other recasting of Theo James for Guy Pearce really doesn't work, but not surprising.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well.....this is interesting I guess in terms of a different take on marketing...

This is from the official LoT instagram:







Are they expecting this to go viral with gym junkies and paleo diet fiends? I mean, this is kind of bizarre, right?

And they haven't tagged it with any tags that might attract the attention of people who would actually do this IMO like #workout #fitness #diet - that kind of thing. They need to do that for this to be effective and reach the audience for #tarzanchallenge, because people aren't looking for the two tags they have on there right now.

This is PR basic 101 in social media. Get your tags right. Find your audience. 12yr olds know this.

My reaction was something like this


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well.....this is interesting I guess in terms of a different take on marketing...
> 
> This is from the official LoT instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they expecting this to go viral with gym junkies and paleo diet fiends? I mean, this is kind of bizarre, right?
> 
> And they haven't tagged it with any tags that might attract the attention of people who would actually do this IMO like #workout #fitness #diet - that kind of thing. They need to do that for this to be effective and reach the audience for #tarzanchallenge, because people aren't looking for the two tags they have on there right now.
> 
> This is PR basic 101 in social media. Get your tags right. Find your audience. 12yr olds know this.



Maybe it's somewhat a game for people to imagine what it's like to survive in the jungle (i.e. pretend to be Tarzan). It's probably for the unfit fans,, as well as those seeking fitness. We'll known better once it starts.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Maybe it's just a game for people to imagine what it's like to survive in the jungle (i.e. pretend to be Tarzan). It's probably for the fans, not fitness.



Maybe, but it doesn't read that way to me. It looks like they want people to follow it, join in and instagram to that hashtag. If so, great - but they won't get people joining in if they don't promote it properly.


----------



## audiogirl

Hey I reread it and then decided it might be for both. It hard to picture marketing it to fitness buffs. Yeah, Alex looks great, but so do fitness types.

It's actually hard to imagine the average fan being the least interested in a fitness challenge.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Hey I reread it and then decided it might be for both.



True. It's just a personal gripe. SM is a part (albeit small) of my job and this just looks a little lazy to me, and a bit out of left field from the marketing I was expecting.

Edit: And I still think that if they had have added those hashtags along with a few others, they would get circulated quickly by any fitness peeps with the tiniest whisper of an ego looking to promote themselves on Insta.


----------



## audiogirl

If they are seeking fitness types, then their hashtags are lacking. It seems like a lame and limited promotion if that's their goal.


----------



## Kitkath70

This is probably a lead up to Alex being featured in some of the male fitness and health magazines.  I agree, the hashtags are lacking.


----------



## audiogirl

Ugh, it's just a.fitness plan. Damn, it would have been more fun if they had made it some kind of imaginary jungle challenge. zzzzzzz


----------



## Kendalia

It's a little disappointing that they didn't film any of the movie in the jungle.  If they had then they could talk about the hardships and the on location experience.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kendalia said:


> It's a little disappointing that they didn't film any of the movie in the jungle.  If they had then they could talk about the hardships and the on location experience.




I'm pretty sure that when they cut the budget the location shooting was one of the the first things to go, it's not cheap, even if they did it in Hawaii or Costa Rica, etc.


As for WB's fitness promo, not feeling it.


----------



## VampFan

They just showed a commercial for Tarzan during the Dancing With the Stars Finale show. Not much different from what we've seen, but at least it's something, finally.


----------



## Julia_W

They showed a commercial on The Voice, too. At least they are hitting the shows with high ratings.


----------



## Kitkath70

Oh boy The Tarzan challenge is on Facebook. Not digging this at all.  

https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTarzan/videos/1028196367264746/


Knew it!  It's being done in connection with Men's Health.

http://www.chefd.com/collections/th...cts/the-legend-of-tarzans-chili-mango-chicken


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Oh boy The Tarzan challenge is on Facebook. Not digging this at all.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTarzan/videos/1028196367264746/
> 
> 
> Knew it!  It's being done in connection with Men's Health.
> 
> http://www.chefd.com/collections/th...cts/the-legend-of-tarzans-chili-mango-chicken



So odd they didn't even tag it with Men's Health in their social media.

On the upside we'll probably get a pictorial and diet details in the magazine.


----------



## a_sussan




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus.

From The Library:





New poster for *The Legend of Tarzan* featuring Alex and Margot Robbie!

&#8220;Here&#8217;s your exclusive look at the new #LegendOfTarzan poster, swinging through on July 1: http://fandan.co/1WNMAGP.&#8221;

Source:  *Fandango* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Fandango/status/735157901644431360

HQ:





"We&#8217;ve got your exclusive look at the new poster for The Legend of Tarzan! 

Enter the jungle and experience the legend when the film swings into theaters July 1: http://fandan.co/1TrBbve."

https://www.facebook.com/fandango/p....6877151199/10153601346921200/?type=3&theater


----------



## Henares

Thak you so much ,a_sussan, Santress and and all of you for your info. etc.
 From Skarsgardaddict


----------



## Kitkath70

He is so pretty!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the new poster even though they've OD'd a bit on the photoshop. It's sending home the Tarzan and Jane side of the story.

Eyeliner on point..lol. He's almost too pretty in those gifs.


----------



## Julia_W

Don't you just love his hair in the gifs? Is this his WOE hair just styled differently?  I think it is perfect.-  the right length and the perfect amount of blonde&#128522;


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Henares.

Another new header/smaller poster released today (May 24, 2016) by *The Legend of Tarzan* Facebook:





https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTa...110125440038/1028965993854450/?type=3&theater


----------



## djuna1

Julia_W said:


> Don't you just love his hair in the gifs? Is this his WOE hair just styled differently?  *I think it is perfect*.-  the right length and the perfect amount of blonde&#55357;&#56842;



Yes it is!  It must be his WoE hair.


----------



## Henares

Zola, this is for you 






henricavyll

¡Hola, reina! ¿Qué pasa?

I agree with you. His hair is perfect in the gifs!


----------



## jooa

Now you can hear his voice


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well.....











That was pretty good, even if it was just a tidbit... *but now I want to hear more.
*


----------



## djuna1

YES, finally!!! Thank you @jooa  Only 2  months (at least for me), I can't wait!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Possible opportunity for LoT advertising here on Saturday night: " Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" is on in prime time on a major network.


----------



## a_sussan

More awards, more tuxedos..?! 

Karlie Kloss, Claire Danes, Alexander Skarsgård, and More to Present CFDA Awards

The nominee presenters for the 2016 CFDA Fashion Awards in collaboration with Swarovski are confirmed! Claire Danes will present the Womenswear Designer of the Year; Alexander Skarsgård will do the honors for Menswear Designer of the Year, and Ilana Glazer and Abbi Jacobson are the presenters for the Accessory Designer of the Year category.

Meanwhile, Karlie Kloss, Swarovski&#8217;s new brand ambassador, will be joined by actor Ansel Elgort as the two present the Swarovski Awards for Womenswear, Menswear and Accessory.

The 2016 CFDA Fashion Awards in collaboration with Swarovski will take place on June 6th at Hammerstein Ballroom. Joel McHale will host the evening, which also features special performances by Jennifer Hudson and Michael C. Hall, and Tilda Swinton accepting the Board of Directors&#8217; Tribute Award on behalf of the late David Bowie.


http://cfda.com/blog/karlie-kloss-claire-danes-alexander-skarsgard-and-more-to-present-cfda-awards


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Fashion Awards? Ok.

Looks like I'll have to find a copy of Empire:

https://twitter.com/Tarzan2016July/status/735913433401417729

https://twitter.com/Tarzan2016July


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm on the wrong device to upload multiple photos.  Tarzan article in July issue of Empire Magazine.

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## Kitkath70

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## Kitkath70

Another

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## Kitkath70

And another

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## Kitkath70

More

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## Kitkath70

And more

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## Kitkath70

Last one

source: characteristicallyaskars


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for uploading that KitKath, that's a really good article and addresses a lot of the concerns I had for the film.

The fears I have about performance, storyline etc have all but faded away. I'm starting to focus more on being excited about the film. Despite the budget, this might be a surprise hit.

And can I just say......thank _gawd_ the PR kicked in finally. Articles in Empire, THR, are what the film needs.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Henares, Jooa, KitKath, Free & Sus.

Alex is on the cover of the June 2016 issue of *Muscle & Fitness* (USA):





Source:  *myhealth29205sc* @ ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/322122979756?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=ZtzJdd

via *cgoody29212* twitter 

https://twitter.com/cgoody29212/status/735909109107687424


----------



## Santress

From The Library, Super HQs of the Empire issue:


























Alex is featured in the July 2016 edition of Empire UK.

Empire&#8217;s issue does not have much commentary from Alex but is an interesting read about The Legend of Tarzan and the history of Tarzan on the big and small screen.  

Here are some quotes/excerpts from Empire&#8217;s July issue:

&#8220;It is a big, exciting action film,&#8221; explains Alexander Skarsgård, who Yates cast as his lord of the jungle. &#8220;But this is the reality that Tarzan comes back to in the Congo:  an appalling situation that wasn&#8217;t there when he was growing up.

-*Alexander Skarsgård*

&#8220;The Legend Of Tarzan felt the most enjoyable of everything I&#8217;d been
reading,&#8221; Yates tells Empire. A film based on a character who hasn&#8217;t been seen on a cinema screen since Disney&#8217;s animatedversion in 1999? &#8220;I just liked the idea of a really old-fashioned and joyful, romantic action-adventure picture,&#8221; he says. &#8220;Yes, Tarzan had gone out of fashion, and wasn&#8217;t necessarily ever done that well in its earlier incarnations, but they were delightful in their way. I felt that, just as Batman had been through reinventions,Tarzan was ready for that too.&#8221;

&#8220;We were very sensitive to the more dated aspects of the classic stories,&#8221; says Yates.  &#8220;One of the appeals and challenges of the script was that it was rooted in this terrible, powerful, disturbing aspect of African history while still keeping all the iconic aspects of the Tarzan you know.  If even one person in that multiplex audience goes away and reads a little bit about George Washington Williams, we&#8217;ve achieved something.&#8221;

-*David Yates*

&#8220;I didn&#8217;t know George Washington Williams&#8217; story until I started talking to people about this job,&#8221; says Jackson, &#8220;but after that I read a lot. He was the first African-American from the United States to go into the Congo to oppose the slave trade.  He was an interesting guy.&#8221;

-*Samuel L. Jackson*

Sources:  Empire:  Digital scans via SG Gallery for The Library


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That was pretty good, even if it was just a tidbit... but now I want to hear more.
> *





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for uploading that KitKath, that's a really good article and addresses a lot of the concerns I had for the film.
> 
> The fears I have about performance, storyline etc have all but faded away. I'm starting to focus more on being excited about the film. Despite the budget, this might be a surprise hit.
> 
> *And can I just say......thank gawd the PR kicked in finally. Articles in Empire, THR, are what the film needs*.



WB is probably thinking 'so now you've heard Tarzan speak, stop bugging us about it!' We'll probably not hear anything else until the movie comes out. 

I do think (fingers crossed) that the big push has begun. And yes, it's about time.

Thanks Kit and Santress for the Empire article stuff. It's a good article. And the HQ pics are great, not just for ogling the abs  but I keep looking at the fake scars and wondering what lucky makeup artist got to apply those. What a horrible job! And a good one, as well, they look well done.


----------



## Santress

An international poster for *The* *Legend of Tarzan* featuring Alex and Margot Robbie was released today (May 26, 2016):





Tagline (in Hungarian):  *Nem Átlagos Férfi* (No Ordinary Man).

Source: *IMPAwards.com*

http://www.impawards.com/2016/tarzan_ver4.html

Per *IMPAwards*, the poster was designed by *BOND*, the agency responsible for the previous LOT poster released on March 16th and the poster art below:





Source:  *wearebond.com*


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Kitkath and Santress! I like the international poster, although the faces are a bit too red but Margot looks much better here than in the first one.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New video of Alex endorsing his good friend, Andri Snær Magnason, for President of Iceland:

https://www.facebook.com/Andri-Snær-2016-191429941193103/?fref=ts

&#8220;&#8230;On June 25th, you have an important election.  I can&#8217;t vote because I&#8217;m not a citizen&#8230;yet&#8230;.but if I could, I would vote for my dear friend Andri Snær.  He is not only an incredible author and inspiring leader of the environmental movement but he&#8217;s also a really, really good guy.  And no one would represent your beautiful country in a better way than Andri.  

So, come out and vote on June 25th and vote for Andri!&#8221;

-Alexander Skarsgård





&#8220;I met Alexander Skarsgård a few years ago when he was included in a walk with us on Hornstrandir. He took the time to send me this note and I&#8217;m grateful for it.&#8221; -Andri Snær Magnason

Sources:  *Andri Snaer 2016* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/Andri-Snær-2016-191429941193103/?fref=ts

via *Nutiminn.is* 

http://nutiminn.is/andri-snaer-faer...-alexander-skarsgard-blandar-ser-i-barattuna/


----------



## VampFan

Been a busy few weeks and finally today I had the opportunity to go see Captain America. Just as the previews started, there was a PSA by Alex for Regal Cinema's Stars of Hope Foundation. One of the recipients this year is the Elephant Protection Initiative. Not only did he do the PSA, but they showed a scene I haven't seen before of him with and talking about an elephant. His accent reminded me of people who move to the UK and start to pick up certain aspects of speech without going totally English. From the two or three sentences he said, it didn't sound strange to me, but I'm not the most objective observer. 

If anyone is going to a Regal Cinema this weekend, you might get to see it yourself.


----------



## Kitkath70

Nice video! Those are some tired eyes though.

ETA I remember hearing that they were going to tie Tarzan to a stop ivory campaign.  I think its great that he's doing a PSA.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Please join Alex and *The Legend of Tarzan* in supporting a wonderful cause - *STOPPING* the *international ivory trade*!








From *StopIvory.org*:

Dont stand by and watch the extinction of our largest land animal, the iconic African Elephant. Join the cast and crew of The Legend of Tarzan making a stand against the ivory trade. Stop Ivory is a global movement turning the tide for African elephants. This September, world leaders vote on new laws protecting elephants. Sign and share the petition and we will deliver a very simple message in a unified voice: Stop Ivory . Our time is now.

*SIGN* the petition: 

http://stopivory.org/thelegendoftarzan/#signthepetition

*DONATE*:

https://campaign.justgiving.com/charity/stop-ivory/elephantsnotivory

Source:  *StopIvory.org*

http://stopivory.org/thelegendoftarzan/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the Stop Ivory info and stills. I really like the stills, even though I know the elephants are CGI.
I don't think we've got a confirmed US premiere date, though I've seen rumors of June 27th, but it looks like the UK premiere date is July 5:

To celebrate _The Legend of Tarzan_ in cinemas on July 8th Warner  Bros. Entertainment have commissioned multiple Gold Medal Winners Liat  and Oliver Schurmann to create a garden that reflects the lush jungle  landscape of Tarzan&#8217;s home. RTE Lifestyle is giving you the chance to  win family passes to see the garden where you can enter a competition to  win tickets to the European Premiere of _The Legend of Tarzan_ in London on July 5th.

http://www.rte.ie/lifestyle/living/2016/0527/791467-competition-the-tarzan-garden-at-bloom/


----------



## a_sussan

Wohoo.. I was at the movies to see the new 'X-men' movie and surprise surprise when I saw the 'Tarzan' trailer, so finally it's out on the movies and it looks really good on big screen.


----------



## a_sussan

I found this, I think we saw the b&w of this shot by photographer Jon Premosch back in Jan. Here is it in color. 

Enjoy your Sunday, in Sweden it's Mother's day so hurrah to My, the mother of such handsomeness... 






http://www.premosch.com/portrait


----------



## Henares

Happy mother's day, My.  Happy day for all the mothers ! &#127801;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## Henares

Source Skarsjoy




https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone





http://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=http:...wOGJmOGZhY2EzNWE1ZjZiMjZhZGJhNix3Q2hyZWZKSQ==














Skarsjoy
Sorry, I need to do it!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

From ASN:





Alex is on cover #4 of *Vertigos Gratis Film Magazines* summer 2016 issue (# 23):

Het oerwoud in met Alexander Skarsgård. (The jungle with Alexander Skarsgård)

The cover is one of eight being released.  His Legend of Tarzan co-star, Margot Robbie, is featured on cover #8 as her Suicide Squad character, Harley Quinn.





Source:  *VERTIGObe* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/VERTIGObe/photos/pcb.829889493809468/829889070476177/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/VERTIGObe/photos/pcb.829889493809468/829889017142849/?type=3&theater


----------



## FreeSpirit71

State of Origin rugby league tonight in Australia (HUGE audience) was "brought to you by The Legend of Tarzan" (quick flash of the poster)

No ads for it shown during the game which is odd.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Just about every time I play a YouTube video now, a LOT trailer is advertised.

From The Library:

Alex is featured in several new posters for The Legend of Tarzan!

Sources: 

1. *IMAX* poster - *IMPAwards.com*





Tagline:  *Human. Nature.*

http://www.impawards.com/2016/tarzan_ver6.html

2.* French* poster - *IMPAwards.com
*




Tagline:  *La jungle a retrouvé son roi.* (The jungle has found its king)

http://www.impawards.com/2016/tarzan_ver5.html

3. *Russian* Poster - *kinomiraltay* instagram





Poster wording:  1 &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1103;&#1094;, &#1058;&#1072;&#1088;&#1079;&#1072;&#1085; &#1051;&#1077;&#1075;&#1077;&#1085;&#1076;&#1072;&#1089;, 30 &#1080;&#1102;&#1085;&#1103;. (1 month, The Legend of Tarzan, June 30)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new covers and posters. We're a month out now, hard to believe.

War On Everyone will be shown at Empire Magazine's EmpireLive in September:

The first two films directed by John Michael McDonagh, _The Guard_ and _Calvary_, both received a five-star review in _Empire_. Now were proud to present a preview screening of his third movie, the eagerly anticipated _War On Everyone_. Following the exploits of two corrupt cops in Albuquerque, it stars Alexander Skarsgård (_True Blood_) as Terry Monroe, and Michael Pena (_End Of Watch_)  as his partner Bob Bolaño. The pair of gleefully immoral detectives  find themselves in deeply over their heads, as they tangle with a foe  more diabolical than theyve ever encountered. Coming ahead of its UK release, the screening at _Empire Live_  is a chance to be amongst the first to see a dark, smart and  blisteringly funny thriller. Its McDonagh at the peak of his powers.


https://twitter.com/empiremagazine/status/738011022183661571


http://www.empireonline.com/live/war-everyone/


----------



## VampFan

Thanks to everyone for all the LoT info. Getting excited. Bravo TV shows are my guilty pleasure and I saw commercials for the movie on Southern Charm (mon), below deck (tues) and Real Housewives NY tonight. I'm trying to figure out WB marketing strategy but I'm at a loss. At least we don't have long before the movie comes out.


----------



## Kitkath70

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGHfQ2_EUSk/

Balletrusse Best surprise merde gift last night &#127887;


----------



## deux11

Thanks for all the pretty Alex pictures everyone, but I still have ZERO interest in seeing that movie.

I hope that doesn't turn into a "Taylor Kitsch/John Carter/Battleship" career disaster.


----------



## Kitkath70

deux11 said:


> Thanks for all the pretty Alex pictures everyone, but I still have ZERO interest in seeing that movie.
> 
> I hope that doesn't turn into a "Taylor Kitsch/John Carter/Battleship" career disaster.



Just going by trailer views, Tarzan's first trailer has about 23 million views while John Carter has 3.5 million lifetime.  That's a big difference.  If only 1/3 of the people who watch the trailer go to the theatre to see it opening weekend, you're looking at a 50-60 million dollar opening box office.  That amount would be on the money to guarantee a sequel.


----------



## audiogirl

It isn't merely viewer interest. The John Carter movie was an incomprehensible mess. There was too much complicated backstory that they compressed. It actually covered a few books in the series. And he hopped around like a flea and looked ridiculous. So word of mouth was absent or negative.


----------



## deux11

Let's hope you guys are right. Poor Taylor Kitsch is doing TV movies nowadays. I still don't get why we need another Tarzan remake with fake CGI animals and bad costumes. I wish Hollywood would come up with more original stories instead of remake after remake.


----------



## audiogirl

deux11 said:


> Let's hope you guys are right. Poor Taylor Kitsch is doing TV movies nowadays. I still don't get why we need another Tarzan remake with fake CGI animals and bad costumes. I wish Hollywood would come up with more original stories instead of remake after remake.



Okay, I'm trying to figure out the bad costumes comment. Have you looked at any of the stills or trailers? The costumes look quite authentic. And of course the animals are CGI. Would you rather have old toothless lions, rubber crocodiles, and men in gorilla suits?

If you feel compelled to make complaints about the movie, try to make some that are somewhat relevant.


----------



## Kitkath70

deux11 said:


> Let's hope you guys are right. Poor Taylor Kitsch is doing TV movies nowadays. I still don't get why we need another Tarzan remake with fake CGI animals and bad costumes. I wish Hollywood would come up with more original stories instead of remake after remake.



We need a new Tarzan because there is an entire generation that think Disney created Tarzan.  That tarzan movie was 17 years ago.  Finally, for all the ERB fans, there has never been a movie that properly represented the Tarzan from the books.  This looks like it might be the closest the movies ever get to the books.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

deux11 said:


> Let's hope you guys are right. Poor Taylor Kitsch is doing TV movies nowadays. I still don't get why we need another Tarzan remake with fake CGI animals and bad costumes. I wish Hollywood would come up with more original stories instead of remake after remake.



The bad costumes comment is amusing to me. To me they look great, but then the costume designer has a pretty good track record.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0616848/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cr28

As for the CGI, I think there are those out there who are going to criticize any CGI, no matter the quality.

On paper, the cast and crew look good. Whether this ends up being a fun movie, I don't know. But as this is the type of movie I like anyway, Alex or no Alex, I'm willing to give it a shot.
It's not your type of movie, apparently. Fine. I don't think I'd be thrilled if he suddenly started doing crappy rom-coms (good rom-coms yes, but those don't seem to be very common right now).


----------



## Kitkath70

I think David Yates said in an interview, maybe the Q&A in England, that the animals were actually animated.  That is why its taking so long to finish them.  I saw the 1 month to go ad and if that's how they are doing the jungle action, it's going to be awesome in 3D.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's really impossible to judge from a trailer how good a film will be. The best ones will entice people to get their bums on seats in theatres, but I've seen some movies that had brilliant trailers and were complete and utter sh*t on viewing the whole film.

What I'm waiting for are critical reviews of the film from known film reviewers. Rolling Stone do good ones, as does The NY Times, Variety, The Guardian, Empire etc.

As for the concern and comparison regarding _John Carter_, I do understand that TBH. It's an ERB adaptation as well and starred one of Alex's co-stars.

The proof will be in the pudding, as the saying goes, but concern about the film, and bringing those concerns up is still relevant I think.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the LoT info. Getting excited. Bravo TV shows are my guilty pleasure and I saw commercials for the movie on Southern Charm (mon), below deck (tues) and Real Housewives NY tonight.* I'm trying to figure out WB marketing strategy but I'm at a loss.* At least we don't have long before the movie comes out.



It's different, but it's also going for all most all viewer demos, except the youngest age group. So at least in terms of tv ads, you're going to see it across almost all types of shows.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I think it's really impossible to judge from a trailer how good a film will be*. The best ones will entice people to get their bums on seats in theatres, but I've seen some movies that had brilliant trailers and were complete and utter sh*t on viewing the whole film.
> 
> What I'm waiting for are critical reviews of the film from known film reviewers. Rolling Stone do good ones, as does The NY Times, Variety, The Guardian, Empire etc.
> 
> As for the concern and comparison regarding _John Carter_, I do understand that TBH. It's an ERB adaptation as well and starred one of Alex's co-stars.
> 
> The proof will be in the pudding, as the saying goes,* but concern about the film, and bringing those concerns up is still relevant I think.*



It is, but in terms of trailer views, it's one of the few actual things we have to judge interest until the movie comes out. So it's what we use.
As for concern about the film, these have been brought up since the film first got announced as a possibility, waaay back in November 2012. So it's not as if it's not been discussed. Over and over again. And not just here.
So while some of this is strictly personal opinion, it's also not as if there isn't going to be pushback on that, as there is on other things. And some of the complaints I've seen (CGI!!) end up being repetitive, as they're often thrown against many many movies, not just Tarzan. So some of it is a reaction of not just defending Tarzan, but looking for more specific concerns/complaints, other than the usual. IMO.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

I'm constantly seeing the *LOT* trailer now on YouTube - it's the only advertisement they play for me now.  It's like the trailer equivalent of *It Follows*.

From The Library:

*CinePremiere.com.mx* has a behind-the-scenes look at the filming of *The Legend of Tarzan* plus a few new promo pics of Alex:














From *Cine Premiere&#8217;s* June 2016 issue:

*Insider Set Visit:  THE LEGEND OF TARZAN*

The unexpected return to the jungle

It's a sunny morning in Hertfordshire, England, and I am in Warner Bros. Leavesden studios where a group of journalists will meet with the most popular of all time wild man. We walk by very large tents that serve as warehouses and departments of different areas: art, costumes and makeup.  When I least realize, what began as a film studio, looks more like a broken time machine : all around us there are more than 300 people, all dressed in the style of the late 19th century, or the characterization of imposing tribal warriors. In front of us there is a huge line of men and women in a Victorian court waiting to eat fish and chips served to them from a food truck. On the other hand, a man of an African tribe is taking a selfie while your friends retouch their makeup. If you look further you can see Samuel L. Jackson wearing what looks like a robe and a turban (which,by the way, they are not part of your wardrobe on tape) grabbing a cupcake. Among a mix so eclectic, it causes a feeling of both fascination and discomfort, not to be dressed for the occasion. A penalty of Tarzan only membership -now played byAlexander Skarsgård.





_Henry Cavill, Tom Hardy and Charlie Hunnam were considered to play Tarzan._





*"This is a story of a man who grew up in the jungle, but when we meet him, he has already been in London a decade. He is a Lord and
plans to stay for always in London."

-Alexander Skarsgård*

I could not be more wrong, for the man because he is more comfortable than ever. In *The Legend of Tarzan* (directed by David Yates), the protagonist has left his loincloths in the past, and traded them in for the best London fashions. Now his name is John Clayton III and he is perfectly acclimated to a civilized life. "This is a story of a man who grew up in the jungle, but when we meet him, he has already been in London a decade. He is a Lord and plans to stay for always in London. Everything changes when George Washington Williams (Jackson) arrives with a very compelling  argument to return to the Congo,&#8221; reveals the actor. As expected, this powerful reason is no more than a deception of the captain, León Rom (Christoph Waltz), to carry out a destructive plan. And although in the film we will see John get reacquainted with Tarzan, his wild side, today on the set we see none of that. Nobody walks on all fours or hangs from lianas. In the scene we watch, Clayton has just received news of his inevitable journey and is not very happy about it. A row of carriages and horses parade in front of a block of urban houses. From my location, visibility is low and not enough to hear what happens, but I clearly see the protagonist and Washington have a very brief conversation. The scene cuts ahead of time a couple of times due to problems of coordination of movement, and as our time on the set is finished, we fail to see the final shot. However, we have seen enough to know that what awaits us is an interesting trip, both by what the return to the past visually offers and the internal fight between animal instinct and social rigidity (ie. between John Clayton and Tarzan).

Sources: Digital scans via SG Gallery for The Library, The Library's transcription, Translation via Google/Babelfish + a lot of clean-up by The Library

This translation is still rather dodgy. If anyone has any recommendations for improvement, please drop The Library a line on tumblr or Facebook.


----------



## Santress

_Christoph Waltz is the villain of the story: Captain Rom._

_Skarsgård trained for four months for the physique that the role required._

As we move away from the set everything goes back to normal. Already there are no more old men or strange tribes transporting us to another time and another place.  All that is left is a great curiosity to see how John Clayton is reconciled with his origins and becomes, once again, the simian man in the jungle climbing trees, swinging on vines and making the cry we all know.

-Fernanda Lopez / Sent to London

Sources: Digital scans via SG Gallery for The Library, The Library's transcription, Translation via Google/Babelfish + a lot of clean-up by The Library

This translation is still rather dodgy. If anyone has any recommendations for improvement, please drop The Library a line on tumblr or Facebook.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much, Santress!
I think the translation is good!!!


----------



## Santress

^Thank you! yw!

Fan pic from last night in New York (June 2, 2016):





Running into Alexander Skarsgard after @anne_tello_ 's show @theboweryelectric.

-*LorenaCajes* instagram & twitter 

https://twitter.com/LorenaCajes/status/738783226051866624


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Governor's Ball is on this weekend in NYC.

I'm betting he'll make an appearance. He's never met a music festival he didn't like. The lineup looks decent.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> *I'm constantly seeing the LOT trailer now on YouTube - it's the only advertisement they play for me now.  It's like the trailer equivalent of It Follows*.
> 
> 
> 
> From *Cine Premieres* June 2016 issue:



I'm not seeing anything on YT yet, which surprised me. It just came up in my FB feed as a sponsored post, though.

Thanks for all the new pics/articles, etc.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Governor's Ball is on this weekend in NYC.
> 
> I'm betting he'll make an appearance. He's never met a music festival he didn't like. The lineup looks decent.




It would be very odd if he didn't go, and it looks like a much better lineup than Coachella, at least.

OT: Australia has a jelly fish known as the snottie?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's a snotty....it's actually a type of  Lion's Mane jellyfish.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> Please join Alex and *The Legend of Tarzan* in supporting a wonderful cause - *STOPPING* the *international ivory trade*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From *StopIvory.org*:
> 
> Dont stand by and watch the extinction of our largest land animal, the iconic African Elephant. Join the cast and crew of The Legend of Tarzan making a stand against the ivory trade. Stop Ivory is a global movement turning the tide for African elephants. This September, world leaders vote on new laws protecting elephants. Sign and share the petition and we will deliver a very simple message in a unified voice: Stop Ivory . Our time is now.
> 
> *SIGN* the petition:
> 
> http://stopivory.org/thelegendoftarzan/#signthepetition
> 
> *DONATE*:
> 
> https://campaign.justgiving.com/charity/stop-ivory/elephantsnotivory
> 
> Source:  *StopIvory.org*
> 
> http://stopivory.org/thelegendoftarzan/


Just came back from the movies ("Me before you", not great or awful), and Alex gave the Ivory pitch about the cause/elephants. Looked like he had bad TelePrompTer but he was pushing the donation. Very short LOT trailer followed, so fast you weren't sure it was the movie...


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I'm not seeing anything on YT yet, which surprised me.* It just came up in my FB feed as a sponsored post, though.
> 
> Thanks for all the new pics/articles, etc.
> 
> 
> It would be very odd if he didn't go, and it looks like a much better lineup than Coachella, at least.
> 
> OT: Australia has a jelly fish known as the snottie?



I don't see anything either but I'm also not searching for Alexander Skarsgard on Youtube. I'm getting ads for pregnancy tests though. Should I be concerned?


----------



## a_sussan

Happy National Day Sweden! 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kitkath70

Here's a link to the new IMAX trailer for LOT.  A few new scenes. CGI looking much tighter.  

https://www.facebook.com/LegendofTarzan/posts/1036814256402957


----------



## djuna1

^ Thank you!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Squirrel, Sus & Kit.

It looks like Alex has taped a new episode of *Live with Kelly*.  This was shared on Facebook today (June 6, 2016):

https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.higginbothamstith/videos/10209706308243959/

Source:  *Stephanie.Higginbothamstith* Facebook


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress! You are a gem. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's a snotty....it's actually a type of  Lion's Mane jellyfish.



Sooo, is this something I'd have to worry about when I eventually get to Australia and venture into the ocean? 



scaredsquirrel said:


> J*ust came back from the movies ("Me before you", not great or awful), *and Alex gave the Ivory pitch about the cause/elephants. Looked like he had bad TelePrompTer but he was pushing the donation. Very short LOT trailer followed, so fast you weren't sure it was the movie...



Kind of disappointed, I thought you'd have seen the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie. 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Squirrel, Sus & Kit.
> 
> It looks like Alex has taped a new episode of *Live with Kelly*.  This was shared on Facebook today (June 6, 2016):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.higginbothamstith/videos/10209706308243959/
> 
> Source:  *Stephanie.Higginbothamstith* Facebook



Nice.
But I'm hoping that with this promo campaign he does more than just the talk shows that he's always done.

This is a UK spot, mostly the same footage, just a few seconds of new footage and dialogue.

http://www.popsugar.co.uk/celebrity/Exclusive-New-UK-Footage-Legend-Tarzan-41558847


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sooo, is this something I'd have to worry about when I eventually get to Australia and venture into the ocean?



Just add it to the list of things in Australia which can kill you, including the horrific weather system we've had here this week down the entire east coast. Your basic natural disaster.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the 2016 CFDA Fashion Awards (June 6, 2016, New York):











Source:  *Getty*





Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well that's a different kind of suit for him. I'm not sure I love the jacket, but it's tailored well.

The CDFA's are all about fashion and the red carpet is for being fashion forward, but yeah, not my favourite jacket - even if it does look better from further away.

Alexa is there too in Prabal Gurung.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just add it to the list of things in Australia which can kill you, including the horrific weather system we've had here this week down the entire east coast. Your basic natural disaster.



(Googles) Well, that looks horrible. Not a calm entrance into meteorologic  winter.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well that's a different kind of suit for him. I'm not sure I love the jacket, but it's tailored well.
> 
> The CDFA's are all about fashion and the red carpet is for being fashion forward, but yeah, not my favourite jacket - even if it does look better from further away.
> 
> Alexa is there too in Prabal Gurung.



It's very metallicy and polka dotty. I'm not used to seeing him in patterns so it's a shock. I don't hate it, but I'm not completely sold either. 
I was hoping they'd go with a animal print jacket, to keep with the Tarzan theme. Which is the reason he's doing it, I'm presuming, since he doesn't do this type of thing unless it's job related.
Do we have a designer yet?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> (Googles) Well, that looks horrible. Not a calm entrance into meteorologic  winter.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very metallicy and polka dotty. I'm not used to seeing him in patterns so it's a shock. I don't hate it, but I'm not completely sold either.
> I was hoping they'd go with a animal print jacket, to keep with the Tarzan theme. Which is the reason he's doing it, I'm presuming, since he doesn't do this type of thing unless it's job related.
> *Do we have a designer yet?*



Surprisingly it's Tom Ford.






*Source:* Male Fashion Trends on Twitter

*ETA:  The more I see it, the less I hate it. But yeah, still better from further away.*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

More:

















Sources:  *Zimbio*








Source:  *SG Gallery*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Tom Ford? Hmm, not what I was expecting TF-wise. And here I've been griping about him not wearing TF lately!
At least they didn't style his hair like the model's. 
And it does look better farther away. Perhaps in my case because if I look too closely I end up having nothing but spots in my vision.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't hate the jacket.  Tom Ford suits always fit him the best.  It's kind of nice to see him shake things up from his normal black tux.  Let's hope Alexa's not wearing stripes


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> I don't hate the jacket.  Tom Ford suits always fit him the best.  It's kind of nice to see him shake things up from his normal black tux.  Let's hope Alexa's not wearing stripes



She's wearing what looks like a dark brown or black leather or faux leather dress with lace(?) at the bottom by Atelier Prabal Gurung.

While on Twitter, the link to this came up: JJ has a CDFA post about A & A.

http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/06...rrive-separately-at-cfda-fashion-awards-2016/


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's wearing what looks like a dark brown or black leather or faux leather dress with lace(?) at the bottom by Atelier Prabal Gurung.
> 
> While on Twitter, the link to this came up: JJ has a CDFA post about A & A.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/06...rrive-separately-at-cfda-fashion-awards-2016/



They actually would look pretty gorgeous together.  Let's hope we get some inside pictures of the two of them together.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

Some instagram pics:





"#EricNorthman is about to bite #ThomBrowne on the neck! #AlexanderSkarsgard backstage #CFDAAwards."

-*bennettmarcus*








"Backstage with #AlexanderSkarsgard who presented #ThomBrowne with the #CFDA Menswear Designer of the year award.

#AlexanderSkarsgard on the #CFDA red carpet."

-*iampaulchi *instagram





"Winner of the @cfda Menswear Designer of the Year award, @thombrowneny, with presenter #AlexanderSkarsgard | Photo by @kevintachman."

-*SWAROVSKI* instagram


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Blue Irina

Not sure about the jacket but he looks sooooo sexy on stage. Panty melting gorgeous!


----------



## Kitkath70

Blue Irina said:


> Not sure about the jacket but he looks sooooo sexy on stage. Panty melting gorgeous!



He is a beautiful man!


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## djuna1

Thanks Santress! I actually like the jacket because it's something different and it's nice to see that he tries something new, IMO. I never would have guessed that this is a Tom Ford suit.  Thanks to you @Free!


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for the pics, santress. I like the  jacket but not a fan of the fit, bunching at the waist. Although, his body changes constantly so he has to be a nightmare to fit.


----------



## Santress

^yw! More HQ/Beautiful:








Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex and Alexa at the CDFA







People:
Alexander Skarsgard Alexa Chung

Event Title
2016 CFDA Fashion Awards
arrivals and inside

Location:
Hammerstein Ballroom, NYC

Photo Credits
Neil Rasmus/BFA.com

Source: https://bfa.com/home/photo/2043378/


----------



## djuna1

They look so good!  I repeat myself but his outfit really suits him. No wonder he is on the list of Vogue's best dressed celebrities on the red carpet today!


----------



## emeld

thank you santress for all very good pictures


----------



## Santress

yw, ladies! Thanks, Free.

More HQs from the *CFDAs* last night (June 6, 2016):














Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex at the *2016 CFDA Fashion Awards* (June 6, 2016, New York):








Source:  *North.America.Swarovski* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/North.Amer...088208308833/1051066841644303/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/North.Amer...088208308833/1051066848310969/?type=3&theater





Source: * wmag* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like the North America Swarovski photo.

Next stop...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex presenting the Designer of the Year Award at the  2016 CFDA Fashion Awards


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Michael K at DListed

*Open Post: Hosted By Alexander Skarsgard At The CFDA Awards*








> Before I get into embarrassing myself even more by slobbering over this tall glass of Swedish leche in a tux, I just want to thank those of you who sent me well wishes about my sick a$$ dog. He&#8217;s still laid up in the hospital where I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;s trying to find a way to tell the vet, &#8220;Please don&#8217;t send me home yet, he&#8217;s probably going to make me watch last night&#8217;s Real Housewives of Dallas episode!&#8221; The vet is either a RHoD fan or my dog failed at his mission, because I get to take him home tonight and I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll be back to his usual self soon. By that I mean he&#8217;ll soon be shoving his head under sofa cushions as I watch one of my many favorite **** shows of choice.
> 
> And now let&#8217;s get back to our regularly scheduled program of getting the full-body tingles for Alexander Skarsgard.
> 
> While Beyonce looked like &#8220;Rock With You&#8221; Michael Jackson meets American Horror Story: Coven and Betsey Johnson looked like the human equivalent of a Popple that got tangled up in a washing machine at last night&#8217;s CFDA Awards, ASkars kept it classic in a black and grey tuxedo.
> 
> And that&#8217;s the problem! Tricks are supposed to serve up high ~fashun~ at the CFDAs, and yet ASkars&#8217; stylist chose to put him in a boring a$$ tuxedo you can probably rent from Men&#8217;s Wearhouse! I read L&#8217;Uomo Vogue all the time (no, I don&#8217;t) and they say that (no, they don&#8217;t) *this season&#8217;s formal wear is all about a$$-less plastic chaps, tuxedo g-string Speedos and bow tie nipple pasties. **T**hat&#8217;s what ASkars should&#8217;ve worn last night. But he does get extra points for that Blue Steel gaze and jazz dance stance.*
> 
> *And here&#8217;s more of ASkars at the CFDAs last night. I can hear you fellow hard-up wh*res saying to yourself, &#8220;I wish he would CFDA me, and yes, CFDA stands for &#8216;come f*ck dis a$$!&#8217;*&#8221;



*Source:* http://dlisted.com/2016/06/07/open-...er-skarsgard-spreading-it-at-the-cfda-awards/


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Jooa.

He's in Japan.  Here are pics of him arriving at the *Narita International Airport* (June 8, 2016, Japan)























Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmmmm.....promotion for LoT? I wonder if he's coming to Australia as well.


----------



## Santress

"#AlexanderSkarsgard arrived  at Narita airport. Welcome to Japan&#55357;&#56471; #handsome."

https://twitter.com/m_coffy24/status/740466560486117376





"&#12450;&#12524;&#12483;&#12463;&#12473;&#28961;&#20107;&#26085;&#26412;&#12395;&#30528;&#12356;&#12383;&#12424;&#12540;&#65281;&#12354;&#12353;&#12289;&#12490;&#12452;&#12473;&#12460;&#12452;&#12384;&#12387;&#12383;&#12290;&#19969;&#23527;&#12395;&#23550;&#24540;&#12375;&#12390;&#12367;&#12428;&#12383;&#12424;&#12290;&#12377;&#12372;&#12367;&#12501;&#12524;&#12531;&#12489;&#12522;&#12540;&#12384;&#12387;&#12383;&#65281;

I arrived in Japan Alex safely &#8211;! Oh, and nice guy. Courteous staff. It was very friendly!"

https://twitter.com/m_coffy24/status/740444799380131840

Source: *m_coffy24* twitter 











"&#26144;&#30011;&#12300;&#12479;&#12540;&#12470;&#12531;&#65306;REBORN&#12301;&#20027;&#28436;&#12398;&#12450;&#12524;&#12463;&#12469;&#12531;&#12480;&#12540;&#12539;&#12473;&#12459;&#12523;&#12473;&#12460;&#12523;&#12489;&#12364;&#26085;&#26412;&#12408;&#12420;&#12387;&#12390;&#12365;&#12383;&#65281;&#25104;&#30000;&#31354;&#28207;&#21040;&#30528;&#12398;&#30636;&#38291;&#12434;&#28608;&#20889;&#65281;&#65281; http://******/1TV6IRm  #AlexanderSkarsgard

Movie 'Tarzan:REBORN"starring Alexander altars came to Japan! The moment of arrival at the Narita Airport pictured! http://******/1TV6IRm  #AlexanderSkarsgard." 

Source:  *celeb247* twitter 

https://twitter.com/celeb247/status/740475848105529344


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Free, jooa and Santress*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ahh...Cosmopolitan Australia.....never change. The article is nothing special but the title....

*
This sneak peak of Tarzan will give you a raging lady boner*

http://m.cosmopolitan.com.au/celebr...-of-tarzan-alexander-skarsgard-margot-robbie/


----------



## djuna1

He looks great after that long flight, such a lovely smile!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.

A few HQ from the *Narita International Airport* (June 8, 2016, Japan).

He does look good and very happy too.














Source:  *Tetraroot* tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs:


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the new pics!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmmm.....promotion for LoT? I wonder if he's coming to Australia as well.



I'm presuming it's LOT related. Though LOT isn't released in Japan until the end of July. 
It'd be wonderful if he got to Australia, but probably not 

WB Twitter Japan gives me this info:

https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/740480994357174272?lang=en


http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv265072106

LOT release date in England has been moved up two days, it's now July 6.


On both sides of the Atlantic, Tarzan has his work cut out for him.  Stateside, the film goes up against The BFG, The Purge: Election Year,  and The Shallows. And on our shores, its biggest competition will be Now  You See Me 2. In a bid to get a jump on the weekend, Warner Bros. has  now announced that The Legend of Tarzan UK release date has been moved  up in July, opening mid-week on a Wednesday instead of a traditional  Friday. WB has likely taken into account the fact that Now You See Me 2&#8217;s *UK release* has been set for the Monday of that week, July 4th.  They&#8217;re positioning a new franchise against a sequel whose original  broke out at the box office, and the sequel already had a four-day start  on Tarzan. So it&#8217;s not a surprise that WB would want to move up The  Legend of Tarzan UK release date to compete. Opening on a Wednesday also  means audiences can take advantage of the 2-for-1 Compare the Market  ticket offer from the day of release, as opposed to waiting for Week 2.


http://www.finalreel.co.uk/the-legend-of-tarzan-uk-release-date-trailer/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the new pics!
> 
> I'm presuming it's LOT related. Though LOT isn't released in Japan until the end of July.
> It'd be wonderful if he got to Australia, but probably not



I wouldn't discount him coming here. Usually they go to Australia first then Japan, or vice versa on these PR junkets. It's a big trip to get to either place, and a much smaller one to make the second jump.

It's a 10hr flight from Tokyo to Sydney - which is nothing to our frequent flyer.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I have to say, after watching him all these years, I hope he enjoys the tour of headlining a movie. He looks happy in Tokyo. After so many years propping his passion projects, now he's the star.  Hope that is good for him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I have to say, after watching him all these years, I hope he enjoys the tour of headlining a movie. He looks happy in Tokyo. After so many years propping his passion projects, now he's the star.  Hope that is good for him.



He does look well. And really relaxed with the photogs. Nice to see him smiling. Agree, this is a first for him, heading up the cast of a big budget film. I hope he has a great time promoting it.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Tons of new pics from Japan!

From The Library:

Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* at a footage viewing of the film at the Mieji-Yasuda Life Insurance Hall (June 9, 201, Tokyo, Japan):

Sources: 

1.  *SG_KOME_avex* twitter

https://twitter.com/SG_KOME_avex/status/740814649948549121





2.  *drama_saiko* twitter

https://twitter.com/drama_saiko/status/740811952491003906





3. *Hana_0411* twitter 














https://twitter.com/Hana_0411/status/740805347812728832

4.  *TVGroove* twitter





https://twitter.com/TVGroove/status/740805254279778304


----------



## Santress

4.  *TVGroove* twitter Continued









https://twitter.com/TVGroove/status/740804242177417217





https://twitter.com/TVGroove/status/740803099149864961








https://twitter.com/TVGroove/status/740802009503289345


----------



## Santress

4. TVGrove Twitter Continued...














https://twitter.com/TVGroove/status/740828584458211329


5.  *Eigaland* twitter












https://twitter.com/eigaland/status/740802292136484865


----------



## Santress

5.  *Eigaland* twitter Continued...














https://twitter.com/eigaland/status/740825363828346880


6.  *warnerjp* twitter








https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/740797652342824960


----------



## Santress

6.  *warnerjp* twitter Continued...





https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/740795777027608576






https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/740794491020414976









https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/740792732474576896


----------



## Santress

7.  *cinema_cafe* twitter











https://twitter.com/cinema_cafe/status/740834633479278592

8.  *crank_in_net* twitter





https://twitter.com/crank_in_net/status/740830789370314752

9.  *Okustan1980* twitter





https://twitter.com/Okustan1980/status/740833605597974528


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whoever is dressing him - please keep doing so. Shades of the snappy dressing re his Fallon interview.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whoever is dressing him - please keep doing so. Shades of the snappy dressing re his Fallon interview.



It's Katie Holmes' ex-partner Jeanne Yang and so far I'm not really impressed. Thinking of the Mexico Shirt of Horror and his Elvis Vegas lounge jacket from the CFDA just recently. And now this wrinkled shirt style. She needs to step it up.
And why are they filling in his eyebrows so obviously?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> It's Katie Holmes' ex-partner Jeanne Yang and so far I'm not really impressed. Thinking of the Mexico Shirt of Horror and his Elvis Vegas lounge jacket from the CFDA just recently. And now this wrinkled shirt style. She needs to step it up.



Hmmm....I just meant the shirt and pants above in Japan


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm....I just meant the shirt and pants above in Japan



Yeah I know but she's responsible for all the other outfits too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah I know but she's responsible for all the other outfits too.



Do you know of any other celebs she dresses? Just curious to check out her styling.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Do you know of any other celebs she dresses? Just curious to check out her styling.



Keanu Reeves, Michael Keaton, Jamie Dornan, Christian Bale, George Clooney. All the big ones.


----------



## jooa

@FreeSpirit71 https://www.instagram.com/theoriginalyangster/?hl=en


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Santress for new pic!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I wouldn't discount him coming here. Usually they go to Australia first then Japan, or vice versa on these PR junkets. It's a big trip to get to either place, and a much smaller one to make the second jump.
> 
> It's a 10hr flight from Tokyo to Sydney - which is nothing to our frequent flyer.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Whoever is dressing him - please keep doing so. Shades of the snappy dressing re his Fallon interview.




He should definitely go to Australia, even if it's a personal visit. I think he'd like it, the people, and the fact that the country itself has more than slightly dangerous element to it. He'd probably find that fun! 

As for the pants today, not feeling it. I think it's the fit. And I've never really been impressed by JY's styling ability. But, we have several weeks to go in this pole dance, so more time for being judgy! 

Santress, thanks for the new pics!


----------



## Kendalia

I bet he hates the slacks as no place for his phone or wallet.  I'm happy to see him mixing things up style-wise but I could dress the man a lot better.  Anyway it is great seeing him happy and smiling and looking good.  I am so looking forward to the LOT press tour and seeing much more of Alex.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

From today's screening:


























Source: * SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source: * SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source: * SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Kendalia

Looking at the shirt closer, wonder if his stylist realized she better just give him a shirt made to be wrinkly since he was just gonna stuff it in his carry-on bag.  I do find slacks with belt loops should be worn with a belt but what do I know.


----------



## Santress

Source: * SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source: * SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Fan photos from today in Japan (June 9, 2016):





&#8220;Such a gorgeous looking AND super good hearted guy..!!! &#12473;&#12486;&#12461;&#12377;&#12366;&#12383; &#12461;&#12522;&#12531;&#20006;&#12415;&#12395;&#38263;&#12356;&#12387;w # alexander skarsgard # too happy # great human # great actor # fan girl #love #Tokyo.&#8221;

-*jazzyfeet_tokyo* instagram





-*nat725nat* instagram














Source:  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Kitkath70

I dislike those pants immensely and the shoes with no socks  This isn't the way he dresses.  Get him some nice new bottom down shirts and T shirts,  jeans and boots and let him be him.  This looks like he raided some yuppie douche bag's closet.


----------



## djuna1

Lovely pics, thanks Santress! I like his outfit, especially the sunglasses and the shirt.  Well, those shoes are not his usual style but I hope he feels comfortable in them without socks...  I agree with Kitkath that the pants are not the best choice. Nevertheless he looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More fan pics from today in Japan (June 9, 2016):





Source: *mako_itou* instagram





Source:  *marofoyfoy* instagram











Source: * yukkua* instagram








Source:  *eos_aki* instagram





Source: * ralphin0214* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm the lone tree in this forest but I like the first Japan outfit 

It'll be interesting to see his wardrobe for the rest of his visit.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't mind the shirt, but those pants are too high wasted and too long in the croutch. Bunching up everywhere.  He needs Tom Ford to make all his pants


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful:


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Maggiesview

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm the lone tree in this forest but I like the first Japan outfit
> 
> It'll be interesting to see his wardrobe for the rest of his visit.


Nope. You're not a lone tree. I like it too. So does GQ who has an article about this outfit and photo of Alex in it. They call it that rare outfit that can be worn anywhere and use terms like glorious and epic when describing it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks Maggie - here's your GQ article:









He Tarzan, you...should be taking notes.

..................................................................................​


> We do a lot of talking about what to wear today, tomorrow, on a date, to a job interview, and everywhere else in between. But every once in a while, one outfit works for every situation under the sun. Well, that outfit has come and it is glorious. Today actor Alexander Skarsgård attended a viewing of his new film, The Legend of Tarzan, in Japan. Appearing onstage in a deep indigo short-sleeved camp shirt, charcoal gray pants, and shiny black loafers, Skarsgård proved his superior style prowess. Three effortless pieces, one epic outfit.










> A few tips to nailing this summer fit: Go for a slim pair of pants and get them hemmed with no break at all. Get comfortable with tucking in your shirt. And buy yourself a pair of no-show socks to keep your feet dry and your ankles bare.
> Helping the whole look come together is the fact that Skarsgård stuck to the classic menswear shades (charcoal and navy), but in hues more subtly elegant than the ones you see most often. And yes, it doesn't hurt that Skarsgård is as long and lean as they come (and, you know, a movie star). But his kit is nothing any regular&#8212;that means you&#8212;couldn't pull off.



*Source:* http://www.gq.com/story/best-business-casual-summer-style


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's the waist part of the pants that's bugging me, maybe a belt would have helped? Or, he could have just gone pantless!

Duncan Jones is promoting Warcraft but does say something about Mute in some of his interviews:
*And now Mute is next?* Now that _Warcraft_ is done, I&#8217;m going to sneak off and do this little sci-fi, _Mute_, out in Berlin. I&#8217;m going to do that next, which is a much smaller film.
*I&#8217;ve heard you describe Mute as a spiritual sequel to Moon and that it&#8217;s inspired by Blade Runner.*
 It&#8217;s really going to be very different, I think, than any kind of  science fiction films that are being made right now. I&#8217;ve likened it  recently to something being more like _Casablanca_. It&#8217;s more like a &#8216;70s thriller in some sense. It&#8217;s almost like Paul Schrader&#8217;s _Hardcore_. It&#8217;s not what you traditionally think of as sci-fi, but it is and it works great.
*I don&#8217;t want to know too much, but what do you mean by that?*
 A lot of what people think of is when you do an R-rated movie these  days, it&#8217;s either extreme violence or a &#8220;sweary&#8221; comedy. I think that  this is just going to have an adult nature to it, thematically. And the  way we approach the material, it&#8217;s going to be dark and surreal &#8211; but  there&#8217;s also this layer of comedy in it as well. There are a lot of  films from that &#8216;70s period that are in the soil of this movie. So  whether it&#8217;s _Hardcore_ or _M*A*S*H_, it&#8217;s that tone.
*M*A*S*H? I assume the Altman movie&#8230;*
 Yeah, the Altman movie.
*You don&#8217;t hear Robert Altman&#8217;s M*A*S*H brought up often when describing an upcoming sci-fi movie.*
 [Laughs.] It really is going to be very, very different. You&#8217;re  probably right not to know too much about it, so just go see it knowing  as little as possible and it really is going to kind of bump you. It&#8217;s  going to be fun.
*What would really throw people off is if you added, &#8220;And it has a shade of Doc Hollywood.&#8221;*
 Well, of course. There has to be Chesney in there somewhere! It will  always be that song, but the trick will be to find ways to arrange it  and perform it so every time it sounds different. So in _Warcraft_, the version we did for that, it&#8217;s kind of this medieval, bardic ditty.

http://uproxx.com/movies/duncan-jones-warcraft/2/


It&#8217;s doubtful any fan of Duncan Jones&#8217; thrilled to the news that he&#8217;d follow &#8220;Moon&#8221; and &#8220;Source Code&#8221; with a big-screen take on &#8220;Warcraft.&#8221;  But if the prospect of him adapting a video game wasn&#8217;t especially  enticing, we could console ourselves with this thought: Maybe he&#8217;d  finally get to make &#8220;Mute.&#8221; 
&#8220;Mute&#8221; is the passion project Jones has chased for years, one he  conceived even before the 2009 release of &#8220;Moon.&#8221; A murder mystery set  in the world of &#8220;cybernetic surgeons&#8221;  in mid-21st century Berlin, &#8220;Mute&#8221; has been Jones&#8217; obsession. He was so  determined to tell the story than when the film looked as if it would  never get made, he decided to turn it into a graphic novel, although that hasn&#8217;t been finished, either.
 Jones has taken taken to referring to &#8220;Mute&#8221; as &#8220;my &#8216;Don Quixote,'&#8221;  in reference to the troubled but tenacious project that Terry Gilliam  has been trying to make for nearly two decades. Even with a paucity of  details, Jones&#8217; dedication to &#8220;Mute&#8221; makes it interesting. Anything that  holds a filmmaker&#8217;s attention for so long, and in the face of so much  adversity, has got to be worth seeing.
 Taking on a $160 million CGI spectacular seemed like the perfect  vehicle to prove that Jones could handle a large-scale production, to  turn him from a cult director into a reliable commodity, with enough  industry clout to finally realize his dream. &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; would be the  proverbial one for them, and &#8220;Mute&#8221; the one for me.


But the reviews of &#8220;Warcraft,&#8221; which have largely been scathing, put a  crimp in that plan. (At least &#8220;Batman V. Superman&#8221; had defenders.) And  the box-office projections aren&#8217;t much better &#8212; at last estimate,  they put &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; in second place behind &#8220;The Conjuring 2,&#8221; a movie  that despite its name cast and franchise-tested director, cost only a  quarter what &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; did. 
Last year, Jones said he was hoping to &#8220;sneak in&#8221;  &#8220;Mute&#8221; before &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; opened; now he&#8217;s saying it&#8217;s his next movie.  But if &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; tanks, it seems eminently possible &#8220;Mute&#8221; could, once  again, go mute.
 As with most studio tentpoles, domestic take is only a fraction of  the story: &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; made a near-record $45 million at the Chinese box  office in its first day, more than it&#8217;s expected to make in its entire  opening weekend in the U.S. So it&#8217;s still possible that &#8220;Warcraft&#8221; may  prove to be Jones&#8217; glowing green gateway to greenlight power.


http://www.indiewire.com/2016/06/di...ion-projects-broken-system-studio-1201686905/


----------



## VampFan

djuna1 said:


> Lovely pics, thanks Santress! I like his outfit, especially the sunglasses and the shirt.  Well, those shoes are not his usual style but I hope he feels comfortable in them without socks...  I agree with Kitkath that the pants are not the best choice. Nevertheless he looks absolutely gorgeous!





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm the lone tree in this forest but I like the first Japan outfit
> 
> It'll be interesting to see his wardrobe for the rest of his visit.





Kitkath70 said:


> I don't mind the shirt, but those pants are too high wasted and too long in the croutch. Bunching up everywhere.  He needs Tom Ford to make all his pants





Maggiesview said:


> Nope. You're not a lone tree. I like it too. So does GQ who has an article about this outfit and photo of Alex in it. They call it that rare outfit that can be worn anywhere and use terms like glorious and epic when describing it.



I'll be the third tree in our little forest. I like this look. I agree that there are some fit issues. I wasn't a fan of the fit of the tux at the fashion awards and I agree about the pant fit, but I really like that he's doing something different. I like that we are talking about his "new" look vs his janky shoes with the usual black jeans and whatever shirt he's owned for the last few years that he pulled out of his suitcase. @Kendalia, i had to laugh at your comment about the wrinkled shirt. I am also looking forward to his upcoming PR tour for the movie and see what they come up with for him to wear. Getting excited for the movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Off topic for a second: I'm assuming (rightly or wrongly) that a lot of Alex fans became fans because they were into horror and started watching True Blood.

So...if you want a really good, creepy AF film that operates on more than one level..seek out The Witch. It went to Sundance in 2015 and it's very, very good. I saw it two weeks ago and its still resonating.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Off topic for a second: I'm assuming (rightly or wrongly) that a lot of Alex fans became fans because they were into horror and started watching True Blood.
> 
> So...if you want a really good, creepy AF film that operates on more than one level..seek out The Witch. It went to Sundance in 2015 and it's very, very good. I saw it two weeks ago and its still resonating.




I never thought TB was horror, not scary enough!  But if the Anita Blake vampire hunter series had been adopted, that could have gone horror.
Back to The Witch, based on the reviews coming out of Sundance 2015 The Witch was put on a lot of most anticipated lists for this year. And when it was released, the audience didn't like it. At.All. There's been speculation that the audience was expecting a more straight up scary movie and that's not what they got (haven't seen it, so can't say).

Alex is feeling stripey and blue gray today:

https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741198973562585089


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I never thought TB was horror, not scary enough!  But if the Anita Blake vampire hunter series had been adopted, that could have gone horror.
> Back to The Witch, based on the reviews coming out of Sundance 2015 The Witch was put on a lot of most anticipated lists for this year. And when it was released, the audience didn't like it. At.All. There's been speculation that the audience was expecting a more straight up scary movie and that's not what they got (haven't seen it, so can't say).
> 
> Alex is feeling stripey and blue gray today:
> 
> https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741198973562585089



I loved the film. The language is work to understand at first but it's a very creepy little story with a lot going on beneath the main story line. It's extremely well done and pre-dates (but sets the tone for) the Salem Witch trials. 

The ending gave me chills. It's very different but well worth a look.


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I never thought TB was horror, not scary enough!  But if the Anita Blake vampire hunter series had been adopted, that could have gone horror.
> Back to The Witch, based on the reviews coming out of Sundance 2015 The Witch was put on a lot of most anticipated lists for this year. And when it was released, the audience didn't like it. At.All. There's been speculation that the audience was expecting a more straight up scary movie and that's not what they got (haven't seen it, so can't say).
> 
> *Alex is feeling stripey and blue gray today*:
> 
> https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741198973562585089



Oh of course this shirt makes a comeback!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Buckeye.

New pics/caps of Alex promoting *LOT* in Japan today (June 10, 2016):














https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741198973562585089

https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741198332727418880

https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741169382244548609

You can watch his interview here:

https://twitter.com/warnerjp/status/741117956151758850











https://twitter.com/mackey_3868/status/741190630492114944


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/7A7Hiddleston/status/741162404680204288














https://twitter.com/7A7Hiddleston/status/741165209583255552





https://twitter.com/7A7Hiddleston/status/741160995184316416


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/7A7Hiddleston/status/741156853103665152


----------



## djuna1

He's so cute and attractive it's insane! Thanks Santress for the pics and the interview!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

WOE is playing at the Sydney Film Festival this weekend:

Revelling in its absolute irreverence, War on Everyone comes from very far out of left field.When  nihilistic police officer Terry Monroe (Alexander Skarsgard), says to  his equally sardonic partner Bob Belano (Michael Pena), &#8220;I&#8217;ve always  wondered, if you hit a mime, does he make a sound&#8221; before promptly  proceeding to run him over, the exchange sets the tone for an escalating  series of cringe-worthy, face-in-your-hands misadventures; unearthing  what for many would otherwise be considered safe ground.
_War on Everyone_  doesn&#8217;t just ignore political correctness &#8211; it picks it up by the  scruff of its well-trimmed collar and slaps it in the face. As the  corrupt police officers navigate a mounting sleight of crimes, the  film&#8217;s title evokes the Chaser&#8217;s own _War on Everything_, seeking  to leave no group unscathed or unoffended in an assault on customary  sensibilities and what would normally pass for &#8220;don&#8217;t go there&#8221;  territory.
*This is not so much a film as it is a live-action adaptation of the crass routines so often reserved for animated series like Family Guy or Bob&#8217;s Burgers; Skarsgard himself evoking the most vivid real-life adaptation of Archer&#8217;s titular  spy as he drinks, seduces and galumphs his way through an intensifying  slew of fisticuffs and, of course, British-accented villains (Theo  James). *Director John Michael McDonagh&#8217;s (_Calvary, The Guard_)  complete disregard for woefully considered taboos is palpable as the two  supremely nonchalant cops engage as Peter Griffin might in a cavalcade  of seemingly life-threatening ordeals as if they were the insufferable  rumblings of everyday life.
*Skarsgard obliquely flaunts his adept  comic talent in a turn that even outshines the more traditionally  comic-focused Pena. Endearingly skewering his more-than-familiar tough  guy visage, the soon to be Tarzan, along with his fellow cast members,  is visibly having a ball as he leaps from one outrageous scene to  another to lampoon anything and everything he can.*
Grandiose  speeches are perfunctorily and gleefully cut short, the officers pay a  visit to the bad guy in a nice restaurant and badges (and guns) are  casually thrown at desks as the norms of even comedic cop-drama are  inverted for this subversive and bleakly black comedy.
_War on Everyone is screening at the Sydney Film Festival on Friday June 10 and Sunday June 12, for tickets head to the Festival website_
http://falkenscreen.tumblr.com/post/145700390403/war-on-everyone


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

Catch up/More fan photos & event pics from promoting *LOT* yesterday in Japan (June 9, 2016):


























Source: *mayu0227* instagram


----------



## Santress

Super cute video of him waving to fans:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGdUYL2wsrY/?taken-by=mayu0227

Source: *mayu0227* instagram






&#8220;OMG I&#8217;m gonna die &#8230;.He is so sweet, gentle, and super super hot. I can not thank you enough. I love you, Alexander.&#8221;

-mikap0ntas instagram














-kasabuta999 twitter

https://twitter.com/kasabuta999/status/740935040800940032


----------



## Santress

&#8220;His smile amazing&#8230;.LOOK AT HIS SMILE IM DYING.&#8221;

-*luna___th* instagram











-*kerchoo7571* twitter

https://twitter.com/kerchoo7571/status/741024252623654912





&#8220;The gorgeous Swedish actor #Alexander Skarsgard waves hello during a promotional event for the movie &#8220;# Laleyendade Tarzán&#8221; in #Tokio, # Japan. The film will open in Japanese theaters on July 30. The film will be released on July 8 in Venezuelan. Photo: Franck Robichon/Efetheaters.&#8221;

-euentretenimiento instagram





"my hair looks good more than i thought.  my friends loves #alexander skarsgard and I'm just join this his kindness. ;p jk i love hiiiim i mean i love true blood."

-*uuy_heart* instagram


----------



## Santress

-*mackey1005* twitter

https://twitter.com/mackey1005/status/741068976311013377





-*cinematoday.jp* instagram


----------



## Santress

Gorgeous fan photos from yesterday in Japan (June 9, 2016):




















Alex in Japan&#128514;&#128151; He was kind enough to stop, take pictures, and give us his autograph. Definitely the most nicest and beautiful human being Ive ever seen&#128152;

http://marscoconut.tumblr.com/post/145728912764/alex-in-japan-he-was-kind-enough-to-stop-take


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from promoting *LOT* on June 9, 2016 in Tokyo, Japan:














https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741222592644685824





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741222679651356672











https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741223977062801408


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741224404189749249





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741224698109788161





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741224929127895040





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741225149052026883


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741225702209380352








https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741226218524004352





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741233035417243648





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741232513616465921


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741232076427382785





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/740828638153703425








https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741231578198593536





https://twitter.com/elle299/status/741232324596006912


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/Okustan1980/status/740848254737362944





https://twitter.com/Okustan1980/status/740893567107796992





https://twitter.com/Okustan1980/status/740871834648731648





https://twitter.com/Okustan1980/status/741104891884503040





"I met Alexander Skarsgard!! He is a wonderful person. #i cant believe it."

-*map_013_* instagram


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from today in Asakusa, Tokyo (June 11, 2016, Japan):








"Met Alexander Skarsgård in asakusa today homaygaddd!!! He was so nice!!!So lucky. #fan moments  #vampire hottie 

Another photo from this morning's Hollywood moment. Alexander Skarsgård was wearing shades first then he said, let me remove my glasses for you. Hihihi #melt  #star struck #celebrity sighting."

-*chicdriven* instagram


----------



## AB Negative

Thanks for all of the great pictures!

I bought a copy of Muscle and Fitness Magazine yesterday with Alex as Tarzan on the cover and what a rip off!

He is not the one demonstrating the moves for packing on 25 pounds of muscle for his Tarzan role.  I wish I had opened it in the store as I never would have bought it.

Piping in on the Japan outfit, I am not a fan of short sleeve shirts on men (except for t-shirts).  I think he would have looked a lot better in a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up and a belt.  The pants did not fit well and were too high waisted for my taste.  I wonder if WB told him to clean up his act for the publicity tours.  I think it is disrespectful when he shows up for promo gigs in a dirty t-shirt, worn kicks, etc.

I am really looking forward to July 1st.  I am off that day so will hit the first showing in my local theatre.  I don't care for 3-D so I hope it is available in both formats.


----------



## GlamazonD

AB Negative said:


> Thanks for all of the great pictures!
> 
> Piping in on the Japan outfit, I am not a fan of short sleeve shirts on men (except for t-shirts).  I think he would have looked a lot better in a long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up and a belt.  The pants did not fit well and were too high waisted for my taste.  I wonder if WB told him to clean up his act for the publicity tours.*  I think it is disrespectful when he shows up for promo gigs in a dirty t-shirt, worn kicks, etc.*
> .



Sorry I am a bit confused now so I have to ask is that an opinion or a fact? I've never seen him dressed improperly or being untidy in official events or promotours. Of course I watch him through my rose colored pink fan glasses and I often fail to be as cool and critical towards poor Askars than other trubies here and yes I know this is not a fan forum 

Thank you for all the fabulous pictures, reviews and news Santress and everyone :urock:


----------



## Santress

^yw!

HQs/More from the *2016 CFDA Fashion Awards* (June 6, 2016, New York):














Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

From *ASN*:

More photos of Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* in Japan...

From June 9, 2016:

Alexander Skarsgård was in Tokyo to promote Tarzan. Alexander said that he went to eat at a small local sushi place before the event and that he loved it. (All photos by Naho Yoshizawa/AFLO)  He was given a bonsai tree by comedian Natsuko Yokosawa and asked if he would be able to take it back. Skarsgård said that he watched Kurosawa movies when he was young. and that he liked Toshiro Mifune.




















-*Nipponnews.net *

http://www.nipponnews.net/en/entertainment/alexander-skarsgard-for-the-legend-of-tarzan-in-tokyo/


----------



## Santress

http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ralphin/e/e2bcd223fbb5228937bcdc4242cd4216


----------



## Santress

http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ralphin/e/e2bcd223fbb5228937bcdc4242cd4216


----------



## Santress

http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ralphin/e/e2bcd223fbb5228937bcdc4242cd4216


----------



## Santress

From June 11, 2016:





&#8220;OMG!! We bumped into Alexander Skarsgård last night # omg # damn # alexander skarsgard # hot # surprise # shibuya # tokyo # spontaneous.&#8221;

-*hikaru_takeda* instagram


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *2016 CFDA Fashion Awards* (June 6, 2016, New York):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Fan photos of Alex in Japan (June 12, 2016):





https://twitter.com/pooonnn_n/status/741929175427076096








https://twitter.com/pooonnn_n/status/741938982842310657





https://twitter.com/pooonnn_n/status/741955703347118083





https://twitter.com/pooonnn_n/status/741939189583732736

Source:  *pooonnn_n* twitter 





Source:  *ponnn0708* instagram 





Source:  *sat0k0jp* twitter 

https://twitter.com/sat0k0jp/status/742007601932603392


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Every cinema success story obscures a thousand copycats both  professional and amateur; people who rose out of their theatre seat,  hustled a budget and laboured through hours-long shoot days, all to come  out not with the masterpiece for the masses they craved, but a missive  that said exactly one thing: &#8220;like, holy ****, how good is Tarantino,  you guys?&#8221;. I blame Quentin for the worst of it, though he and the &#8217;90s  wave of low-budget, high-wordcount directors that he rose to prominence  with, from Richard Linklater down to Kevin Smith, are inadvertently  responsible for smug, talky and odious stabs at genre trickery from  people with no business writing them. Enter John Michael McDonagh,  brother of fellow writer-director Martin McDonagh (_In Bruges_, _Seven Psychopaths_) and known for brusque Irish affairs like _The Guard_ and _Calvary_. From the opening line of his New Mexico cop comedy _War on Everyone_  &#8212; &#8220;I always wondered what sound a mime makes when it gets hit by a car&#8221;  &#8212; there&#8217;s cause for concern that he&#8217;s fallen into the same smart-alec  trap. Thankfully, the same guile that gave _Calvary_ its emotional sucker punch makes this a headlong trip into surprising and cunning genre riffs.
 The rapidfire dialogue between rogue officers Terry (Alexander  Skarsgård) and Bob (Michael Peña) is cut by him and returning editor  Chris Gill like ping-pong serves, bouncing around scenes set in stale  middle-class environs and landing on each line with boisterous pride.1  The dialogue, penned by McDonagh, is packed with character quirks which  put the cart before the horse in terms of character development, like  when Terry proselytises to a crime witness on the music of Jim  Cunningham, without us knowing what it&#8217;s meant to tell us about his  hard-drinking personality. All this spells disaster, and yet as _War on Everyone_  elbows its way through clichés to a blood-soaked finale, it reveals an  unassailable penchant for morbid absurdity that is totally McDonagh&#8217;s  own. It&#8217;s as though he&#8217;s trying to throw contemplation to the wind  through a mildly distinctive B-movie, and failing beautifully upwards...
 ... Likewise, while the Ryan  Reynolds-starrer tapped into discriminatory humour while labouring under  the impression that it was a progressive idol, _War_ couches its  &#8220;problematic&#8221; gags in situations that either make Terry and Bob the  ignorant butts of the joke, or confirm their prejudices so absurdly that  it reinforces the harmless (albeit violent) cinematic fantasy land they  live in.2
 It would look like McDonagh&#8217;s doing his own spin on _Seven Psychopaths_,  his brother&#8217;s America-set film, in trekking across the pond to rip  American genre fetishists a new one with their own tropes. The  concessions he claws back in this quest for simplicity are both  confounding and marvelous. Fine, let&#8217;s have a snooty British villain  played by a hot young actor from the_ Divergent_ series, but let&#8217;s have Caleb Landry Jones, the ghost-faced male lead from _Heaven Knows What_ of all people_,_ as his henchman. And sure, the two men have women on their arms to talk sense into them &#8212; Stephanie Sigman (_Spectre_) as Bob&#8217;s whip-smart wife, Tessa Thompson (_Creed_) as a majorette and Terry&#8217;s lover &#8212; but let&#8217;s grant them _some _dimension by  way of a penchant for smart-assery rivaling their men and a scene that  resoundingly passes the Bechdel-Wallace test. And if we must ascribe the  most basic reason to hate the bad guys in time for the final showdown  (and boy, do they ever), let&#8217;s roll it out with a seedy tracking shot  where James skulks topless through his opulent mansion, surrounded by  the fruits of his horrible labour. There&#8217;s a palpable hope that these  screams into the winds of nihilism are welcome, and by my measure, the  vivid aesthetic and deep-cut needle drops3 make that hope well placed.
*Ultimately, however, it starts and ends with the central duo. Peña  has swagger for days as an immaculately costumed, foul-mouthed man of  the house, and while I barely know what in the hell led Skarsgård to  hunch himself over and mush lines through a mouthful of liquor, I&#8217;m glad  it happened, since some sequences that put him front and  centre (including a dance to &#8220;Rhinestone Cowboy&#8221; with Thompson and a  descent into drunken madness during a club stakeout) are totally  indelible.* As the peculiarities mount, you realise that they&#8217;re not  blasé about their sordid lives, they&#8217;re _bored_....

http://fourthreefilm.com/2016/06/war-on-everyone/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Several Australian Alex fans including Alexanderssskarsbrow went to the screening the Sydney Film Festival yesterday. 

Here's her review (there's spoilers so please keep scrolling if you don't want to read those).

*************************************************************************************​*



> Hey all&#8230; I loved WoE!!! I think most of you will too. Please try to see it if it&#8217;s screening near you. As a big Alex fan, I was not let down. It&#8217;s late here so this post will just be my rambling nonsense, and there&#8217;s a few spoilers here so don&#8217;t read if that kind of thing bothers you, but here we go&#8230;











> A lot of you know I have been waiting to see Alexander in a comedic role for quite some time now and I was so pleased with this film. As the typical fan girl I am, just to get this part out of the way first-  Alex looked so good, like, really really good throughout the whole film. Even with a busted nose & blood everywhere at one stage, he still looked amazing. Rose coloured glasses? You bet! I can&#8217;t help it though! His short hair was on point (he should have his hair this length always), he was tanned, so towering & big&#8230; those tiny yellow undies&#8230; Yum! He was hunched over quite a bit though. My neck & back felt like they were hurting just watching him walk around like that. He also slurs quite a bit. Honestly, I can&#8217;t wait to see edits & gifs from this film when it&#8217;s released, I will reblog them all!
> 
> I managed to follow the plot quite easily, even with Alex in almost each scene, I wasn&#8217;t as distracted as I thought I&#8217;d be. The main villain, Theo James - although he&#8217;s actually quite attractive on the eyes&#8230; whenever he would talk, all I could think was how blank and emotionless he seemed to be. (not sure if his character was meant to be played this way or if he&#8217;s like this in all his films?)
> 
> Michael Peña and Alex were phenomenal together. I truly think they complimented one another so well in this film and you can tell they must&#8217;ve had a ball during filming.
> 
> The chemistry with Tessa&#8217;s character, Jackie, was alright - nothing too special tbh. She&#8217;s fricken gorgeous though.
> 
> Quickly a few scenes that I&#8217;m still chuckling about (basically every time Alex was on screen) Terry is pretty much drunk throughout the whole film. And he can&#8217;t park his car. Did I mention tiny yellow undies? So. Much.Tanned. Skin in that particular scene. Was trying my best not to drool in front of hubby, I had to act as nonchalant as possible  The Rhinestone Cowboy dance with Jackie. The tennis scene where he throws himself into the net! But the club scene was probably my absolute favourite though&#8230; Terry is drunk as **** and throwing some crazy shapes. This scene will be gold for gif makers.
> 
> The cinema was pretty full for a 2pm screening (it&#8217;s a long weekend here in Sydney), but I did see some scattered empty seats here & there. I was so happy to hear most people around me  genuinely laughing along . And as dorky as it can be, it was lovely to hear everyone clap loudly at the end of the film. When we were waiting to leave the theater, we heard few people saying that &#8220;Skarsgard looked familiar&#8221;&#8230;.I looked on in horror as my husband interrupted two groups and informed them he was on True Blood as Eric Northman and is the new Tarzan. He&#8217;s such a nosy goofball lol, but he enjoyed WoE too. He just won&#8217;t admit it to me.
> 
> I&#8217;ll probably think of other things later on to add, but please go and see this film when it&#8217;s showing near you. Show your support to Alex and I know you&#8217;ll actually enjoy it the way I did
> 
> JUNE 12, 2016




*Source:* https://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/post/145802526122


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hopefully he's exchanging those Japanese yen for some Australian currency


----------



## Santress

More from the *CFDA Fashion Awards* (June 6, 2016, New York):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex is interviewed in the latest (June 2016) issue of *G/ST*, an entertainment, culture and lifestyle magazine from *The Philippine STAR*.. The interview is online now and will be available soon at National Book Stores!





From *gist.ph*:

*Forget the Tarzan you know*

By Chonx Tibajia &#8226;   June 12, 2016

The Tarzan of my childhood was a kid, like I was then. He was scrawny, awkward, and somewhat of an outcast &#8212; among his jungle family and humankind. While he was a true blue Disney hero that kids can relate to, I found it dif cult to nd anything in common with the guy. I didn&#8217;t know anyone who was raised by a bunch of apes &#8212; still don&#8217;t.

Enter the Tarzan of 2016, played by Alexander Skarsga&#778;rd, someone I will only ever remember as the vampire Eric, the sexiest vampire ever invented. Maybe you can imagine the gasps and wide eyes from the GIST staff as we selected the appropriate Tarzan photo for our cover. It wasn&#8217;t easy. This is not the same Tarzan from our coloring books. He is brooding and dangerous and married to Margot Robbie.

The new film, The Legend of Tarzan, is directed by David Yates (of the last four Harry Potter films and the upcoming Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find
Them), and judging from the trailer (which made us believers of Disney remakes yet again), it looks like it&#8217;s going to be dark with a sideorder of feelings.

&#8220;He&#8217;s Tarzan, you&#8217;re Jane. He&#8217;ll come for you,&#8221; says Captain Rom. That&#8217;s our childhood in one loaded line.

Here&#8217;s more from Skarsga&#778;rd:

*G/ST:* *When director David Yates first approached you about reimagining this iconic character, what went through your mind and what ultimately drew you to the project?*

*ALEXANDER SKARSGA&#778;RD:* David is obviously an amazing lmmaker, so I was curious. Tarzan is a story that has been told so many times; what could be different about this one? And then I opened the script and you meet him in London where he&#8217;s having tea with the Prime Minister, and he&#8217;s in a suit and speaks with a perfect British accent. It wasn&#8217;t the Tarzan you would expect to meet, which I thought was interesting. It was a character who has left the jungle behind and doesn&#8217;t think he&#8217;ll ever go back. He&#8217;s been living in England for almost a decade as John Clayton III. So I thought it was a really smart take on this very famous story. It&#8217;s almost the opposite of the novel or most of the previous adaptations, which are about taming the beast &#8230; this is about releasing the beast. He&#8217;s afraid of himself, in a way, and it&#8217;s not until he goes back to the Congo that the layers slowly come off and he transforms from this sophisticated British Lord to a more primal state, from being John Clayton to becoming Tarzan. It was incredibly fun to explore that journey.

It&#8217;s an interesting dichotomy that I think is timeless and universal because we, as human beings, all struggle with that. We&#8217;re in a big city; we function somewhat successfully next to strangers, but, at the same time, we&#8217;re animals. It&#8217;s quite fascinating. I mean, even though the novel was written a hundred years ago, it doesn&#8217;t feel dated at all. I read it in 2015 and was mesmerized and blown away.

*G/ST: One of the most fascinating aspects of Tarzan is the concept of growing up in the wild, being raised by apes, and the kind of spiritual connection he has with nature. How did you find your way into that mindset as an actor?*

*Alex: *I started out by getting a whole bunch of documentaries about apes and watching them because even though the story&#8217;s told 10 years after he&#8217;s already left the jungle, he sees his family again when he goes back. There are also flashbacks of him growing up among apes. Animals are obviously a very important aspect of the movie, so it was important to me to study how they communicate, how they socialize. I had an amazing opportunity to spend some time with gorillas at the Aspinall Foundation in Kent, England. And even here in California, I was able to go out and hang out with some big cats &#8212; lions, tigers and panthers. It was incredible. We don&#8217;t have any wild animals in the film &#8212; they&#8217;re all animated &#8212; but I knew it was important to do that research so that I would have that in the back of my head.

*G/ST: Can you talk a little about working with Margot Robbie to build this powerful bond between your characters, and what it means to them as they take this journey together?*

*Alex:* When you first meet them, they&#8217;ve been living in England for a long time; they&#8217;ve lost a child; they&#8217;re not happy there. And I think Jane acknowledges that in a way that John doesn&#8217;t because when this opportunity presents itself to return to Africa, she&#8217;s eager to go. She spent her childhood there as well &#8212; she grew up in the Kuba Village &#8212; so she&#8217;s excited about it. He&#8217;s scared. He doesn&#8217;t want to go back. He&#8217;s afraid of who he was, afraid of that more animalistic side of his personality. But she convinces him to do this, and they go back, and almost immediately get separated.

Christoph (Waltz)&#8217;s character, Rom, takes Jane captive, and John and George, Sam&#8217;s character, go after them through the jungle. But she&#8217;s not a damsel in distress, like, &#8216;Go on, do the strong man thing and come save me.&#8217; He needs to get to her because he&#8217;s very vulnerable without her. Jane anchors him in so many ways. Their relationship, and how they find their way back to each other, really drives the story, so it was important to find that dynamic.

*G/ST: This film has such an amazing cast. What was it like for you as an actor to work alongside iconic actors like Samuel L. Jackson, Christoph Waltz and Djimon Hounsou?
*

*Alex:*  I don&#8217;t even know where to begin. It&#8217;s just such a treat to work with actors who are not only so incredibly talented, but just decent human beings and incredibly generous. It&#8217;s not about them; it&#8217;s about the movie and collaborating and doing what&#8217;s best for this scene or this moment. It was incredible.

Sam is so much fun. No ego at all, just super chill, super fun, really hard-working, but very humble. It&#8217;s just so easy because he&#8217;s incredible. And the nuances in every single take are different, so you just have to try to be open to that and respond and you&#8217;re going to get a lot of good stuff.

*G/ST: Can you talk about the process you went through to attain the physical presence of this character?*

*Alex:*  It was important to look like someone who was raised in the jungle &#8212; that&#8217;s his natural habitat. You want to feel like when he moves through the jungle he can do it blindfolded, and his physicality was a big part of that. I had to be agile and flexible, and getting there was tough. We prepped for about four months and then, obviously, I had to train throughout the shoot. So it was about nine months total. It was quite all-consuming; I had to say goodbye to friends and family for quite a while because it was very, very intense &#8212; the diet and the training. All my energy went into this, so if I ever had a day off I just spent it passed out on the couch. I&#8217;m not complaining because it was an incredible adventure, but I had to give every last bit of energy I had to this.

We had Wayne McGregor, who&#8217;s the greatest choreographer in the world, with us during prep, and every day of the shoot. To work with him for an hour is a treat, but to have him for that long was incredible. Wayne is used to working with the best ballet dancers in the world, and then he got me, so that was quite a challenge for him because I can&#8217;t even touch my toes (Laughs). We worked a little bit on Pilates and yoga and stuff like that so I could move more freely.

I can&#8217;t take credit for some of the crazy vine-swinging and stuff. I did a little bit of that, but we had this incredible trapeze artist there, so I would just jump off the branch and do a little bit of it and then I&#8217;d be in my trailer drinking tea while he did like all the crazy stuff. Then I&#8217;d come out and I&#8217;d do the perfect landing (Laughs).

*G/ST: What do you hope people come away with when they see this movie?*

*Alex:*  Obviously, it&#8217;s a big, fun action movie, but it also has quite an interesting backdrop. It&#8217;s the Congo during King Leopold&#8217;s reign, so it touches on some quite serious subjects in terms of slavery and how they treated the land and the animals, and what they did to the native people. It was a genocide. They estimate that 20 million people died. It&#8217;s this very subtle undertone of the movie that you experience through John&#8217;s eyes when he returns to this land where he grew up.

***














Slated for release across the Philippines on June 30, The Legend of Tarzan will be distributed in 2D, 3D and IMAX 3D by Warner Bros. Pictures, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company.

Source:  Article: *gist.ph*

http://gist.ph/forget-tarzan-know/

Cover:  *gistph* instagram


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hopefully he's exchanging those Japanese yen for some Australian currency


Maybe you're right Free  Alex will be a guest The Project on Tuesday.
http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/the-project/guest-list


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> Maybe you're right Free  Alex will be a guest The Project on Tuesday.
> http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/the-project/guest-list



*Yes!!!* my favourite current affairs show. They have great panellists - very smart. Alex will need to have his answers be more fluid - these guys are good.

So do I win internet money for my intuitive guess or what??? 

That's tomorrow night here. I'll try and take some screen shots.






http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/the-project/guest-list


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think this is one that got missed, BTS of the interview


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I tweeted The Project and they replied - they will be crossing to Alex in Sydney live tomorrow night. (The Project is filmed live in Melbourne).

So...Sydneysiders....here's your chance.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Touchdown in Sydney





















*Source:* Just Jared

He must have flown in Sunday night as the date has it at June 12, as it's Tuesday here now.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Jooa & Free.

HQs of Alex arriving at the airport in Sydney (June 12, 2016):




















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've tweeted these guys this morning but as yet I haven't seen anything yet on the roster for these shows. The accounts to follow are:

The Today Show (Australia) https://twitter.com/TheTodayShow
Sunrise https://twitter.com/sunriseon7
Studio 10 https://twitter.com/Studio10au
The Morning Show https://twitter.com/morningshowon7


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, so David Campbell who hosts the TodayExtra show from Sydney just tweeted me back.

David is going to be interviewing Alex. TodayExtra airs at 9am each weekday live from Sydney.

David's Twitter account is: https://twitter.com/DavidCampbell73


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*The Fix* will be interviewing Alex.



> Aussie fans can rejoice, the 39-year-old hunk is currently in Sydney to promote their upcoming movie (*and TheFIX will be interviewing him&#8230;in person*). Maybe we'll be lucky enough to spot him taking a dip at Bondi Beach? We doubt his Nordic blood will be averse to the winter weather.








See a stripped down Alexander for yourself July 7 when Tarzan hits cinemas.

*Source:* http://thefix.nine.com.au/2016/06/14/09/00/alexander-skarsgard-on-set-of-tarzan


You can follow TheFix on Twitter https://twitter.com/thefixninemsn

And Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/thefixinsta/


----------



## mary12345

Free now that he is in your native land I hope you get a chance to see him thanks for the updates


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mary12345 said:


> Free now that he is in your native land I hope you get a chance to see him thanks for the updates



No chance Mary . Sydney is my hometown but I moved to Canberra a few years ago. And I'm working (but I do have notifications set up from Insta and Twitter and will try and get some screen shots of The Project tonight given the US will be asleep at 6.30pm Oz time).

I've posted where he'll be on Twitter, Insta and Tumblr so hopefully some fans will take some photos with him.


----------



## mary12345

ah well too bad!!  he looks great on this tour though seems happy!!  I don't know how he looks so good with all the travelling he does!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's going to be down at the Wildlife Zoo in Darling Harbour today (not Taronga)



> Alexander Skarsgård, who plays Tarzan in the film, will greet native Australian wildlife at WILD LIFE Sydney Zoo today. #AlexanderSkarsgard



OMG the photo ops - taking bets for Koala photos right now....lol

https://www.wildlifesydney.com.au/

Zoo Insta: https://www.instagram.com/wildlifesydneyzoo/
Zoo Twitter: https://twitter.com/WILDLIFESydney


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's going to be down at the Wildlife Zoo in Darling Harbour today (not Taronga)
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the photo ops - taking bets for Koala photos right now....lol
> 
> https://www.wildlifesydney.com.au/
> 
> Zoo Insta: https://www.instagram.com/wildlifesydneyzoo/
> Zoo Twitter: https://twitter.com/WILDLIFESydney




The zoo, eh? Hmm interesting. Not sure how pics of him with koalas is promoting a movie set in the Congo jungle, but it'll make for some nice photos.

And thanks for all the updates.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The zoo, eh? Hmm interesting. Not sure how pics of him with koalas is promoting a movie set in the Congo jungle, but it'll make for some nice photos.
> 
> And thanks for all the updates.



The Wildlife Zoo is....just okay. They should have done it at Taronga Zoo IMO - It has some of the best scenery in Sydney (the backdrop is our beautiful harbour) and it's an open air zoo.

BUT - for fans - Darling Harbour is a great place to try and spot Alex if he's at the Wildlife Zoo.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Wildlife Zoo is....just okay. They should have done it at Taronga Zoo IMO - It has some of the best scenery in Sydney (the backdrop is our beautiful harbour) and it's an open air zoo.
> 
> BUT - for fans - Darling Harbour is a great place to try and spot Alex if he's at the Wildlife Zoo.



The Wildlife Zoo seems to be native Australian animals. Which is great, but if you're promoting a movie set somewhere else, why not go to the zoo that has animals from there, like Taronga (never mind the Sydney skyline background)?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Wildlife Zoo seems to be native Australian animals. Which is great, but if you're promoting a movie set somewhere else, why not go to the zoo that has animals from there, like Taronga (never mind the Sydney skyline background)?



True. The Wildlife Zoo is right in the heart of tourist central down at Darling Harbour. It's right next door to the Sydney Aquarium and in the middle of a hectic restaurant precinct (some of my fave restaurants are down there at the King Street Wharf end) so we should get _plenty _ of fan photos.

I'd wager it's not far from his hotel - where Taronga Zoo is on the other side of the city, and you have to cross the Sydney Harbour Bridge which is a PIA with traffic.

Wildlife is only the better zoo for time issues.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Free, has he ever been to Oz before?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free, has he ever been to Oz before?



Hmmm..I don't think so. I don't recall him mentioning it over the years.

I wouldn't be surprised if also goes to the Gold Coast to Warner Bros Theme Park as well for an event.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alicia Vikander is in Sydney with Michael Fassbender. We may get shots of them in the Eastern Suburbs (ie Bondi, Bronte etc) if they meet up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*#AlexanderSkarsgard attends the Photo Call of #LegendOfTarzan at WILD LIFE Sydney Zoo on June 14, Australia*


























*Source*: https://vk.com/yfmdailynews


----------



## FreeSpirit71

More...._*#AlexanderSkarsgard attends the Photo Call of #LegendOfTarzan at WILD LIFE Sydney Zoo on June 14, Australia*_


















Source: https://vk.com/yfmdailynews


----------



## djuna1

Thanks, Free! I really like the pics with the kangaroo baby, so cute.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> Thanks, Free! I really like the pics with the kangaroo baby, so cute.



That's actually a wallaby but they are very cute


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> Alexander Skarsgård leaves Bondi Icebergs after a 2-hour long lunch and keeps to himself as he makes his way to his car.



*Source:* http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/

*Note: That looks like his GenKill co-star Marc Menchaca behind him too*


----------



## djuna1

https://vk.com/yfmdailynews


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Source:* http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/
> 
> *Note: That looks like his GenKill co-star Marc Menchaca behind him too*



Yes, it is Marc!  Nice to see that he joins Alex during his promo tour.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My screenshots from tonight's interview with Waleed Aly and the team at The Project.


































*Source:* Channel 10 and my screenshots


----------



## jooa

^^ And how it was, Free? Alex was good? or not?

Thanks for all the info and screencaps


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> ^^ And how it was, Free? Alex was good? or not?
> 
> *Thanks for all the info and screencaps *



No worries 

It was ok, he looked great on the screen. It was a pretty light, fluffy interview. They discussed LoT of course, and him being injured by Margot in the love scene. They also asked who out of all his Australian co-stars was the best kisser (Margot, Nicole Kidman or Ryan Kwanten) and he said Ryan Kwanten 

They brought up True Blood, but Alex also talked a little about Big Little Lies. They had him on right at the end of the hour-long show but he was on for about 5-6 minutes.

His American accent seemed really strong tonight too.  Overall, a good interview, but nothing heavy.


Note: You can watch it here: http://tenplay.com.au/channel-ten/the-project


----------



## djuna1

*The Project Interview:*

Alexander Skarsgård chats about Legend of Tarzan, his favourite on-screen Aussie kiss & banoffee pie.

http://www.facebook.com/theprojecttv/videos/10153680873553441/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.
He looks great but I wish there were not so many shots with that snake.;-(

Full set from today's LOT photo call in Sydney (June 14, 2016):

















(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## Santress

(Source;  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> He looks great but I wish there were not so many shots with that snake.;-(



He's pretty safe...it's a Black-headed Python (obvious name is obvious) and it's non-venomous 

I've seen it in a few places now but they aren't kangaroos, those are wallabies


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free. I just hate snakes period.

HQs:




















(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Free, has he ever been to Oz before?



No. I think he's now officially been to all the continents.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> More...._*#AlexanderSkarsgard attends the Photo Call of #LegendOfTarzan at WILD LIFE Sydney Zoo on June 14, Australia*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://vk.com/yfmdailynews





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Source:* http://alexanderssskarsbrow.tumblr.com/
> 
> *Note: That looks like his GenKill co-star Marc Menchaca behind him too*



Is that an echidna (the little spiny one)?

It's Marc, he's in a couple of background shots in Japan.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free. I just hate snakes period.
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio*)



Just part of life here, among the many other flora and fauna here that can kill you...lol. But you learn to respect them.

Great pics - thanks.

Edit: @BuckeyeChicago - yep that's an Echidna.


----------



## Santress

(Source:  *Zimbio*)


----------



## Santress

&#8220;Actor Alexander Skarsgard greets native Australian animals during the Legend of Tarzan Promotion at WILD LIFE Sydney Zoo in Sydney, Australia.&#8221;

-*mediaidem* instagram





"*sigh* I sooo love my job... 

#behind the scenes #alexander skarsgard #werk werk werk."

-gkchatfield instagram





"Anyone else excited for the new Tarzan movie? I am #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #tarzanandjane #thelegendoftarzan #sydney #hollywood #film.'

-*jmoconfidential* instagram


----------



## djuna1

Awww, the little wallaby! I like that he wore a rainbow flag pin as a tribute to the victims of Orlando.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free. *I just hate snakes period*.
> 
> HQs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Zimbio*)



"Snakes. Why did it have to be snakes?"

For some reason, when we'd go to the zoo, I was the one the one of my family who'd get to hold the snake (or have the snake draped on me) by the zoo people, while my sisters are quickly backing away.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just part of life here, among the many other flora and fauna here that can kill you...lol. But you learn to respect them.
> 
> Great pics - thanks.
> 
> Edit: @BuckeyeChicago - yep that's an Echidna.



But it's not a snake that can kill you! I'm sort of disappointed! 

I thought it was an Echinda, looking at the Taronga site last night they had a pic of a baby one and I'd hoped he'd get a pic with one.

His eyebrow action in these photos is great.


----------



## jooa

Alex is on the cover (and inside) Vanity Fair Italy, July 2016


source: http://www.vanityfair.it/people/mon...rzan-foto-vanity-fair-cover-intervista-gossip


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> Alex is on the cover (and inside) Vanity Fair Italy, July 2016
> View attachment 3381100
> 
> source: http://www.vanityfair.it/people/mon...rzan-foto-vanity-fair-cover-intervista-gossip


----------



## djuna1

Well hello Mr. July!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's pretty safe...it's a Black-headed Python (obvious name is obvious) and it's non-venomous
> 
> I've seen it in a few places now but they aren't kangaroos, those are wallabies



I wish this was part of my Australia exam. _"Please name all the animals next to Alexander Skarsgård."_ My life would be so much easier.  But instead I have to learn about the Brits stumbling around the continent not having a clue.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh, that's nice. Very nice.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

From *ASN*:

Alex was photographed by Michael Schwartz for the July issue of *Vanity Fair Italia*.

From *Vanityfair.it*:


























*Alexander Skarsgård: «Me, Tarzan»*

After seven years as a vampire he hit the gym to become the lord of the jungle in the remake of the year: "I have always been afraid that the girls are with me just because they only saw me in a movie." Look: you think he's right?

A few years ago, during a vacation at his home in Sweden, Alexander Skarsgård took advantage of a little 'free time' to go to the stadium to cheer for his favorite team, Hammarby. In a video that can be admired on YouTube, like a man possessed, he kicks and screams and eggs on the crowd. When he saw it for the first time on the computer, he thought here, my career is ruined. At about the same time director David Yates was also on the Internet. He wanted Skarsgård to star in his version of The Legend of Tarzan, after the options of Tom Hardy and Henry Cavill were unsuccessful. He saw the movie and said, "behold, I have made the right choice." The film opens in Italy on July 14: see for yourself.

In person, Skarsgård appears poised, sometimes even a little 'set.' "But I confess that when I'm at the stadium and I am stuck in traffic, the animal in me comes out." Becoming Tarzan was not easy, however. The actor had to undergo months of training and follow a very strict diet to get the muscular and physical appearance you see on the screen. "At this point I'm ready to shoot the sequel, as long as the story is centered on a Tarzan who returns to England and puts on a stomach," he jokes.

In fact, over appearance, his self-discipline and determination are his strong points. When, twelve years ago, he decided that his acting career in Sweden was limited, he moved to America. "I did not know anyone and had to stoically endure dozens of bad auditions and put up with piles of terrible screenplays. Until finally he landed a good opportunity: the part of a Marine in the TV miniseries Generation Kill on HBO. Few would have bet that he would be able to speak with a credible American accent. He succeeded to perfection, and this work became the springboard that led him shortly after that to become a vampire in the True Blood series, winning a definite place in Hollywood. Even now, as he speaks, I realize that his Swedish accent has vanished, replaced by a slight California inflection.

*We start with his first memory of Tarzan:*

"Meanwhile, my father (Stellan, star of Breaking the Waves and Nymphomaniac) is a fan unleashed. As a boy he put money aside just for going to the movies to see Johnny Weissmuller, the ones in black and white of the thirties and forties, which projected in a movie theater on Saturday morning. Later, he collected them on videotape. When I heard that I got the part, I went to watch all those tapes."

*What else did you like as a kid?*

"I started working as an actor when I was a child and I stopped at 13 (immediately after becoming very popular with the television film, The Dog That Smiled) because I wanted desperately to be like everyone else. Attention from people made me uncomfortable, so I told my father that I did not want to continue. As a boy I wanted to be like my peers: playing football, going to the pub for a drink with friends, at the stadium. The cinema has never ceased to please me, but I preferred to watch films, rather than being a part of them. At least until I was 20. "

*Strange, usually at that age you dream of being famous.*

"To me that the taste of fame was not liked for nothing. The fact that my father in Sweden was a very popular actor helped to make me feel insecure. I wanted the attention of others, to have people laugh at my jokes, and I liked that the girls looked at me, found me cute, funny, charming. But I assumed that they were with me just because they had seen me in a movie. I could not bear it. "

*On August 25, he turns 40.*

"I do not know if it's because of age or if its because of how it's going in my career, but I'm happy. I loved being part of True Blood: it was seven wonderful years. And I miss my colleagues, there are times when I wish I were still on the set with them and playing the vampire Eric Northman. On the other side, it's exciting to feel free. During its run, the series set my life's agenda, and there were interesting opportunities that I had to give up."

*What else do you want in life, work?*

"I have no children and am not married. But I come from a big family, I have seven brothers and sisters. The smallest is under four years old, I'm surrounded by teens and children. So, although I like the idea of &#8203;&#8203;having my own family, I'm in no hurry. "

Sources:  Article:  *VanityFair.it *

http://www.vanityfair.it/people/mon...rzan-foto-vanity-fair-cover-intervista-gossip

Photos: *Michael Schwartz* + *vanityfairitalia* instagram

Translation:  Google + Clean-up/interpretation by ASN


----------



## Julia_W

Oh my, Santress!  Thank you so very, very much. There's almost too much beautiful in those pictures to take in!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well this is all very modern in here, nice!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Upcoming interviews:
*The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* on 20th June
*Late Night with Seth Meyer*s on 21st June
*Live with Kelly* 27th June


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source:* http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/145991853958/magazine-roundup-here-are-a-few-more-magazines-i


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*‘The Legend of Tarzan': Alexander Skarsgard Is Putting a New Spin on an Iconic Character*

*



*
No matter what generation you grew up in, if you watched movies, you probably had a Tarzan. From Johnny Weissmuller‘s iconic run as the character to the 1999 Disney Animated Feature, Edgar Rice Burrough‘s vine-swinging hero has been King of the Jungle for a century now. However, it’s been quiet on the Ape Man front for the last few years, but director David Yates is looking to change that with The Legend of Tarzan.

For his first post-Harry Potter film (before he heads back into the land of magic with Fantastic Beast and Where to Find Them), Yates is introducing a strapping new Tarzan in Alexander Skarsgard. But for those only familiar with the character’s jungle-bound exploits, Skarsgard’s spin on the character may be a new take on Tarzan, or as he’s introduced at the beginning of the film, Lord John Clayton III of Greystoke. Set after the events of his wild upbringing, after he returns to England with his beloved Jane (Margot Robbie), The Legend of Tarzan finds the title hero pulled back to his roots thanks to the machinations of the ruthless, greedy Captain Leon Rom (Christoph Waltz).
*



*
In the fall of 2014, when The Legend of Tarzan was in the thick of filming, I visited the sets at Warner Bros.’ Leavesden studios in England, where the sound stages were converted into the lush jungles and rock quarries of Tarzan’s home. While I didn’t get to see Skarsgard swinging from any vines, I did get to watch him manhandle some of Captain Rom’s goons in a fight scene before joining a small group of journalists for a chat. Skarsgard talked about why his Tarzan is different than what you might expect, why you might not see the famous loin cloth in this film, how he gets amped up for an action scene, and more. Check it all out in the interview below.
*
Question: So what’s Tarzan up to today?
*
*ALEXANDER SKARSGARD*: He’s very busy today, as you can see. Yeah, we’ve just landed on the roof of this train. It’s quite early in the journey, and they have a lot of slaves captured, these Belgian soldiers. It’s the first time John, who grew up out here but spent almost a decade in England — he just came back to the Congo — it’s the first time he realizes what’s going on in his home, what they’re doing to his people.

*This is definitely a new spin on the Tarzan story. It’s almost like a sequel to the origin that we’re not seeing, but how much of the iconic stuff are we going to see? Everybody’s sort of been joking that there’s no loin cloth.*

*SKARSGARD: *[Laughs] Well, I heard you all saw me get caught for a second, yeah — but during a fitting.
*
Right, but do you get to do the Tarzan scream, or…?
*
*SKARSGARD: *We did have a fitting today, but for the majority of it, it’s basically like this, and layers come off — again, this is pretty early on — and then throughout the story, the adventure, a lot of things, happen. The clothes will come off obviously, but that’s one of the things that attracted me to the project in the first place, that it’s a very classic, epic tale, and it’s been told many, many times, but it’s almost always the origin story of him growing up in the jungle. In this one, even though we do see some flashbacks of him as a child — you learn more about the backstory — the emotional journey isn’t the man from the jungle trying to readjust or adapt to life in modern day or in Victorian London. It’s quite the opposite. When you first meet him, he’s in England. He’s very civilized and a British Lord, and then he goes back to his home, his emotional home, the Congo, and it’s that kind of dichotomy between man and beast.

He’s not really happy in England. He’s got an amazing wife, a fantastic manor, a really good life on the surface, but he’s not happy. He’s not really himself there. I think he realizes that when he returns to his home and meets the people that he met as a teenager and spent many years with them, together with Jane. To me, that’s an aspect of the story that I thought was really fascinating. I think it’s something we’re all dealing with, that kind of “man versus beast,” those primal instincts and urges. To a certain extent we are just animals, but we try to function in a civilized modern-day society. I thought that was really interesting.
*
Before the fight scene we heard you emitting these kind of guttural animal noises. Is that your way of getting psyched up for the action?
*
*SKARSGARD: *[Laughs] Yeah, it is. It’s always tricky when you’re shooting a scene like this, because there’s obviously so much sitting around. You sit there and you talk or you read, whatever. Then you’re thrown right in the middle of a big fight sequence, where the adrenaline is up here. So you just have to kind of pump yourself up and get ready for it. You don’t start the scene with a yawn, you know?
*
Is that kind of a taste of what you’re like in full ape mode?
*
*SKARSGARD: N*o, it’s not that I try to channel that. I think it’s just something I do as an actor. I’ve done that on other projects where I don’t play Tarzan, just to get ready, to get the adrenaline going. You know, do whatever’s necessary to get to that place.
*





Do you have a favorite Tarzan from the many, many iterations?
*
*SKARSGARD: *Well, I’ve got to go with Johnny. Good ol’ Weismuller, of course.
*
It seems like a very wonderful thing for an actor to have this character that grew up in the wild and is now a very sophisticated man. What was your process of crafting, like you said, what used to be a very animalistic person that is now refined?
*
*SKARSGARD: *Yeah, that’s what’s interesting about the first 25 pages of the script, where you see him with Jane in London. Again, on the surface, it’s so fantastic. He’s got a really nice life. And what we’ve tried to create in John is, he’s not happy. He’s not 100-percent there, but he’s suppressing that. He keeps a lid on. In his mind, he’s never going to go back to the jungle — because it’s not paradise. It’s not like, “Oh, I’m back with my friends and the sun is shining. I’m playing with the animals.” He’s done some horrific things in the jungle that he escaped from, that’s been haunting him forever.

To return to that is very scary. To return to who you are deep inside is frightening. For him, I think it’s something he definitely hasn’t talked to anyone about. He can’t even talk to Jane or his grandfather, played by John Hurt. The people who are closest to him, he can’t even talk to them about any of that. He doesn’t admit it to himself, so he’s like, “This is who I am. This is my responsibility.” His parents are gone obviously, so I am the next Lord Greystoke; I’ve got to take this over when my grandfather dies, and returning to the jungle is not an option. But then he has to go back, with George, Sam’s character, and Jane. Again, it’s a very physical, emotional journey but also quite internal for him, reliving that and all these memories coming up.

How do you keep it straight, because it seems like when Tarzan was younger he was very beastly. Then he came back and had to become — and then you seem to go back to that over the arc of the movie. How do you keep track of that arc?

*SKARSGARD: *Yeah, fortunately we had a lot of time prepping it and figuring that journey out. That’s always lovely as an actor to have that, and it’s so rich with this character obviously, to find that and layer it in a way that — to go from that really buttoned-up, proper British gentleman to towards the end of the movie where he’s a beast, basically, and to show little hints in the beginning of the film, to decide on those moments, you know, between David, the director himself, and finding — I’ve loved it. It’s really interesting to show that, because you want to see that. He plays the part of the British gentleman perfectly, but there’s something underneath there that’s just quite scary and sad. You’re just getting glimpses of that in the story, then slowly, as we follow him through the jungle more and more, Tarzan will come out, and you’ll see more Tarzan and less John Clayton III.
*
Is there pressure taking on Tarzan, or is it exciting to bring fans of the character your version?
*
*SKARSGARD: *I feel nothing but excited. Again, it’s just been such a dream project. I think you can all sense the vibe on set, it’s amazing, with David Barron and David Yates, the producer and the director there, their energy. It’s been incredibly collaborative from day one. It’s really inspiring to see David with a costume assistant. Like, he’s not a tyrant on set. He’s very much like, “What do you think?” He makes everyone feel involved and feel that we’re telling the story together. That makes all the difference. It sounds like a bit of a platitude, but that’s not always the case on a movie. He makes everyone here work for him because they love him and want to make a great film with him, not because they’re afraid he’s going to yell at them. Obviously, from my point of view, to do this with Warner Bros., they’re the best studio. I’m working with Sam Jackson in there; it’s pretty amazing. Christoph Waltz last night, Margot Robbie, John Hurt — of course, it’s a dream come true. So I couldn’t be more excited.
*
They said that they went through a very long process to find Tarzan.
*
*SKARSGARD: *No, they found me like that. [Laughs] They knew the second they saw me.
*
Did you do something in your audition where you were like, “I nailed this”?
*
*SKARSGARD: *Uh, no. I actually didn’t audition first. I met with David a couple of times about two years ago. The movie was supposed to go last year, as I’m sure you all know, but it is a big beast of a production. It’s very, very expensive, and it’s difficult to get all the pieces together. So it all started about two years ago. I had already kind of been training for it about a year and a half ago, getting ready for it to shoot last summer. Then it pushed, and when a project gets pushed like that, as an actor, you never know what’s going to happen. Of course, it was really devastating. I was super excited about the prospect of working with David on this, but you never know. There are so many factors that come into play. When are we going to go? Is it going to work? So it was a bit of a waiting game there for six months trying to figure out whether we were going to do it or not. Then I went on this expedition to the South Pole last year, so I was off-grid for a month skiing, with no cell phone nor Internet or anything. Then the day I got back to Novo, this Russian station on the coast of Antarctica, they actually had Internet there, like really slow dial-up. After 45 minutes of sitting there, the email popped up, and David basically said, “It’s looking really good. I think we’re going to do this next summer.”
*
Are we going to see the relationship with your adopted mother at all? I know there are some flashbacks, but the gorilla mother? Do you have scenes with her?
*
*SKARSGARD: *Yeah, yeah. You get to learn more about that relationship and the part that she played in John’s life. Again, that’s part of the “Who am I?” story for John. Is Kala, the ape, her mother, or is it Alice Clayton, who he basically never met? So that’s part of the journey as well.





*Source*: http://collider.com/tarzan-alexander-skarsgard-interview/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free! Agree, the new set up looks nice. Now to test drive it.

Pics of Alex doing interviews to promote *LOT* in Australia - June 15, 2016:





“It started out as an ordinary hump day…and then I met #Alexander Skarsgard. #TheLegendOfTarzan @TrueBloodHBO.”

-*Jeremy Helligar*, Editor of The Fix, @*Theme4Gr8Cities* twitter

https://twitter.com/Theme4Gr8Cities/status/743168691504766976

“That time I interviewed Tarzan. Lovely to chat to the very dapper Alexander Skarsgard today! Catch it soon on The Hype @eonlineau  #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard.”





-*Tess Marshall* @*tess.marshall* instagram, Executive Producer of *The Hype* from *E! News Australia*


----------



## Santress

Another from June 14, 2016 in Australia:





“*sigh* I sooo love my job… # behind the scenes # alexander skarsgard # werk werk werk.”

-*theeventdepartment* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 *LOT* photo call in Australia:














Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 LOT photo call in Australia:














Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 LOT photo call in Australia:








Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 *LOT* photo call in Australia:








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 *LOT* photo call in Australia:








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 *LOT* photo call in Australia:








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 *LOT* photo call in Australia:








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the June 14, 2016 *LOT* photo call in Australia:








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

"@alexanderskarsgard_official aka Tarzan came to meet our furry friends and Matilda fell in love! Tarzan is in cinemas July 7! #dotandmatilda #tarzan #wildlifesydneyzoo #darlingharbour."





-*wildlifesydneyzoo* instagram


----------



## Santress

From June 9, 2016 while promoting *LOT* in Tokyo:

"Spotted Alexander Skarsgard in Shinjuku last Wednesday...what is he even doing in Japan? Inquiring minds want to know #alexander skarsgard #celebritysighting #tokyo #shinjuku #alsoigothisautograph #hewasverynicetoallofhisfans #seemslikeacoolguy."





*-jrosen27* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*11 Things We Learned From the Set of 'The Legend of Tarzan'*


Posted June 14, 2016
by Moviefone Staff






two years ago we were invited to the set of "The Legend of Tarzan" (then shooting under the far pulpier title of "Tarzan the Untamed") and it was really, really cool. The massive production, helmed by "Harry Potter" director David Yates and starring Alexander Skarsgård (as Tarzan), Margot Robbie (as Jane), Christoph Waltz (as real-life historical baddie Léon Rom, a man who supposedly kept the severed heads of black Africans in his flower bed), and Samuel L. Jackson (as a much more benevolent real-life character, George Washington Williams), stretched across several massive sound stages at Warner Bros.' Leavesden studio.

We walked through everything from a recreated Victorian street to a large cave where a dramatic showdown between Tarzan, native African warriors, and giant apes occurs (you can see this in one of the many striking trailers for the film). It was hugely impressive, and on the day we were there, got to see part of a fight sequence that seemingly took place on a runaway train.

Everything about the movie is _huge_–Yates shot some of it on 70mm film and it will be distributed in IMAX, and the attention to detail in every part of the production is _staggering_.

Below are 11 more things that we learned from the set of "The Legend of Tarzan" (opening on July 1st).
*1. It's Not an Origin Story*
Hollywood is origin-story crazy at the moment (under the logic that _it's more exciting if you know where they came from_) and while some of the early marketing materials from "The Legend of Tarzan" would suggest that it's a straight origin story, that simply isn't the case. The film actually begins with the titular wild man living the life of a refined gentlemen in polite England (John Clayton III or Lord Greystoke), who is then pulled back into the muscular savagery of the jungle. "That was one of the things that attracted me to the project -- it's a classic, epic tale that's been told many, many times. But it's almost always the origin story. And in this one, while there are some flashbacks to him as a child, the emotional journey isn't the man from the jungle trying to adapt to Victorian London. It's quite the opposite," Skarsgård explained on the set. "When we first meet him, he's very civilized in British law and he goes back to his emotional home and it's that kind of dichotomy between man and beast. He's got an amazing wife, a fantastic manor, a really good life on the surface–but he's not happy. He's not himself. I thought that was really interesting." We think it's interesting too.

*2. Skarsgård Made Animal Noises to Get Himself Pumped Up*
Since we were hanging around set, like a bunch of creepy, sweaty weirdos, before actually getting to talk to Skarsgård, we got to watch the actor both prepare to shoot the sequence and then got to see him actually, you know, _act_. While the acting was very good and fine and handsome, what was really interesting was the preparation: after consuming what we can only assume is an amount of protein that would make Chad from "The Bachelorette" jealous, Skarsgård could be seen whipping himself into a frenzy. He would do this by making loud, guttural sounds that really were animalistic. But, apparently, he does this on all of his movies and this wasn't specific to "Tarzan" (which makes this 100% more incredible). "When you shoot a scene like this, you're thrown right into the middle of a big fight sequence," Skarsgård explained handsomely. "So that's what I do to pump myself up and get ready for it so I don't start the scene with a yawn."
http://www.moviefone.com/2016/06/14/the-legend-of-tarzan-preview/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Tarzan Lives: What We Saw on the Set of the New Film*
By Scott Collura Tarzan’s not messing around. The six-foot-something, golden-haired ape-man (played by Alexander Skarsgard) is making his way through a 19th century train car, back to front, taking down a dozen Belgian soldiers along the way. Clad in a tan safari-type suit rather than his traditional loincloth, Tarzan throws the soldiers, he hits them, he even tosses one up into the ceiling of the car, where the poor SOB just gets stuck, dangling from above while the Lord of the Apes fixes his hair.

This scene unfolded in front of me and a handful of other reporters when I visited the set of Warner Bros.’ upcoming The Legend of Tarzan at Leavesden Studios, just outside London. This is the same place where the Harry Potter films were shot (and where the permanent Potter studio tour can be found), and where Wonder Woman just wrapped and Justice League is currently underway. (Tarzan helmer David Yates also directed four Harry Potter films here, and has the Potter prequel Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them in the pipeline as well.) Leavesden is obviously a place for magical beings and superheroes, so where better to stage the latest incarnation of one of the original superheroes?
Although, unlike most movies of this kind, The Legend of Tarzan will not dwell on the title character’s origin story.

“That's one of the things that attracted me to the project in the first place,” Skarsgard tells us during a break from beating up soldiers. “That it's a very classic, epic tale, and it's been told many, many times, but it's almost always the origin story of him growing up in the jungle. In this one, even though we do see some flashbacks of him as a child -- you learn more about the backstory -- the emotional journey isn't the man from the jungle trying to readjust or adapt to life in modern day or in Victorian London. It's quite the opposite. When you first meet him, he's in England. He's very civilized and a British Lord, and then he goes back to his home, his emotional home, the Congo, and it's that kind of dichotomy between man and beast. He's not really happy in England. He's got an amazing wife, a fantastic manor, a really good life on the surface, but he's not happy. He's not really himself there.”

That wife, of course, is Jane, played by Margot Robbie (yep -- me Tarzan, you Harley Quinn). Christoph Waltz also stars as the villain Captain Léon Rom, a real-life historical figure. The film’s producer, David Barron, explains that co-scripter Adam Cozad wanted to maintain historical accuracy within the story, which is set during King Leopold of Belgium’s exploitation of the Congo, circa 1889. And yet, tonally, the filmmakers are shooting for an action-adventure feel with “a bit of solid underpinning of reality.”...
http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/06/14/tarzan-lives-what-we-saw-on-the-set-of-the-new-film


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

After four straight _Harry Potter_ movies, you’d think *David Yates* would be done with sequels. With *The Legend of Tarzan*, he gets the best of both worlds. The latest film about everyone’s favorite vine-swinging, loincloth-wearing jungle man is being presented as the start of a new franchise. However, the story itself is also something of a sequel to nearly ever other Tarzan movie ever. Basically, it’s an homage to the character’s entire history without copying any one story in particular.
First question: What about the loincloth? It’s Tarzan’s signature item and, in a movie this different from its predecessors, you had to wonder if it was going to be there. On a set visit you generally drop by all the departments to see the incredible amount of detail and care that goes into a production this size, and one of the first stops was with Emmy-award winning costume designer *Ruth Myers*.

She explained that because Tarzan starts this movie as a normal London man and only later becomes the brute who was raised in the jungle by gorillas, the outfits start out very stuck up and tight. Then, over the course of the movie, they get more and more tattered. So the loincloth, as it were, is basically just trousers ripped to shreds, a very realistic approach. (Myers was mum on whether the film may eventually graduate to an actual loincloth.) That believable spin on an iconic beat is what _The Legend of Tarzan_ is all about. The character has no big Clark Kent moment. He’s taking the ride, just like the audience. As Skarsgård puts it, the film is kind of Tarzan’s descent into madness.

We saw a bit of that madness during shooting. The scene we witnessed takes place on a train early in Tarzan’s return trip to Africa. Jane has been kidnapped. Tarzan has begun to learn about Captain Rom’s plan and he’s teamed up with a mystery man named George Washington Williams, played by *Samuel L. Jackson*.

After swinging onto the train (a shot which we didn’t see), Tarzan makes his way through a slew of Belgium soldiers. His fighting style is more WWE than martial arts, as he literally heaves men left, right, down, and, in the most impressive bit, up. After dispatching several of the soldiers in a single shot, they shoot a stunt where Tarzan manhandles a solider through the ceiling. This is accomplished by a huge pulley system, worked by two men on the other side of the stage pulling down really hard just as Tarzan throws the soldier...
http://www.slashfilm.com/the-legend-of-tarzan-set-visit/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*‘Tarzan’ Gets July China Release Date*

Warner Bros. _The Legend of Tarzan_ (泰山归来：险战丛林), a new version of the ape-man saga, will open in China on July 19, over two weeks after its U.S. opening, the studio announced on one of its Chinese social media accounts on Monday.

The film will screen in 3D, IMAX 3D, and China Film Giant Screen formats.

Warner Bros. had hinted the film would get a cinematic release in the world’s second-largest film market when it released a video a week ago of Tarzan star Alexander Skarsgård wishing fans a Happy Dragon Boat Festival, celebrated late last week.

“Hello China. I’m Alexander Skarsgård, and I play Tarzan in the new film _The Legend of Tarzan_, which is packed with action, adventure and romance,” the Swedish actor said in the video.

“Stay tuned for more updates by following the official Warner Bros. Weibo and WeChat pages. Happy Dragon Boat Festival.”

As part of their marketing push, Warner Bros., Village Roadshow, and the filmmakers and stars of _The Legend of Tarzan_ announced they would be teaming up with international NGO Stop Ivory in early June.

That decision could also boost its marketing efforts in China, where a ban on the ivory trade has become a clear priority of the government.

China and the U.S. agreed to impose “nearly complete bans” on the ivory trade in September 2015, and since then internal propaganda efforts against the trade have ramped up inside China.

Skarsgård and Australian co-star Margot Robbie are set to feature in an international Stop Ivory PSA, but it’s not clear if it will be shown in Chinese theaters or online in China.
http://chinafilminsider.com/tarzan-gets-july-china-release-date/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nice feature of being able to like posts - have a "like" BC  Thanks for the articles.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Trying to catch up on the all the articles while tPF was down for upgrades, so I may end repeating while I try to figure out the new look, since what's been posted since they're back on is not always showing up at once.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

An article in Penthouse...

Note: on further investigation this is *Australian* Penthouse


----------



## Santress

^I read the Penthouse article - no new pics and the questions seem to be almost a complete retread of what I could see of the *Healthy for Men* article.

From yesterday in Australia (June 15, 2016):





Good to see my man Alexander Skarsgard make his way down under! Absolutely loved him in #True BLood know he's going to do a killer job as #Tarzan can't wait to see it 

-*aliiscoollike* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alexander Skarsgard: Interview with Australian Penthouse, June 2016 Edition


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex will be in Stockholm for the LoT premiere


----------



## OHVamp

I love tPF's new look and especially the LIKE feature. I'm also still cautiously optimistic Tarzan will do OK in the market. I certainly hope it gets Alex bigger roles, either in the movies or TV. I did see his Australian TV interview and really liked it. Seems like he was enjoying himself with the hosts.


----------



## jooa




----------



## jooa




----------



## djuna1

Soundtrack for The Legend of Tarzan by Hozier


----------



## jooa

*Richard Wilkins* ‏@*RichardWilkins* 
What a handsome rascal... Tall too ! Alexander *Skarsgard* talks #*TheLegendOfTarzan* on @*TheTodayShow*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Upcoming interviews:
> *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* on 20th June
> *Late Night with Seth Meyer*s on 21st June
> *Live with Kelly* 27th June
> 
> View attachment 3381222
> View attachment 3381223
> View attachment 3381224



Yes!, Colbert and Meyers!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nice feature of being able to like posts - have a *"like*" BC  Thanks for the articles.



It's like Facebook!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex will be in Stockholm for the LoT premiere



I hope for all of his family and friends to show.

*Is It Time To Rediscover Alexander Skarsgård?*
Remember when _True Blood_ went from fun, campy-garbage to absolute garbage-garbage? I do because I saw that ***** to the bitter end. But somewhere around the time we stopped loving _True Blood_, we made a major mistake. We forgot to continually appreciate the fact that Alexander Skarsgård is hot.

Like really ****ing hot. And he’s granting us the absolute delight of doing _The Legend of Tarzan_ press tour in spectacular fashion. Do you need to hear Alex saying really kind things about the Orlando shooting?

“It is devastating,” he said. “I want to support my brothers and sisters in the LGBT community. Intolerance is just unacceptable and it is horrific what happened and it is also scary how in the States they try to politicize it.
“It is important to know that this was not done by 1.3 billion Muslims, it is very alarming when certain politicians try to turn this into a religious war. We need to unite people and spread the message of love.”

And just in case you think his support of the LGBT community is a publicity stunt, this video might help ease those fears.

Seriously. Guy’s made out with Nicole Kidman and Joy from _My Name Is Earl_  Margot Robbie, and is still comfortable enough with everyone’s sexuality that he can admit Jason Stackhouse is the best kisser. That level of quiet confidence? It does something to a person. Mainly:
That’s about it. But if for some reason that’s _not_ doing it for you, we can always just go back to ogling.
_I wonder why anyone would cast this guy as the master of the jungle and tamer of beasts he clearly doesn’t have any sort of magnetic charm or … oh wait, I just signed up for his weird cult from _The East _you own me now, Alex._
Bless you, Alex, for remaining desperately hot for our consumption despite our neglect of you. I can’t promise we won’t neglect you again, but I can promise we’ll always, always come back to you.

http://www.pajiba.com/case_study_in_hotness/is-it-time-to-rediscover-alexander-skarsgard.php


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This should be a good interview. Richard Wilkins is usually a _really_ good interviewer. He's the most well-known entertainment reporter here in OZ. One of the people who pushed that G'Day LA event in the US too.

I've seen Richard in the street in Sydney and he's tall, about 6'3" so I'm sure he's used to being the tallest person in any interview. Not today Dickie, not today.




jooa said:


> *Richard Wilkins* ‏@*RichardWilkins*
> What a handsome rascal... Tall too ! Alexander *Skarsgard* talks #*TheLegendOfTarzan* on
> @*TheTodayShow*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Speaking of Facebook, Richard Wilkins also left a nice comment for Alex on his page yesterday.
I guess we will be seeing The TODAY Show interview soon?





"Great guy Alex Skarsgard x."

https://www.facebook.com/RichardWil...132148210245/1115238858499564/?type=3&theater


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm watching it right now (it's the morning show we watch in our house)- at least until I have to do the primary school run - I'll let you know. It has another 45+mins to go.

I'd say next week though as he did a piece on the Texas T-Rex, alright, alright, alright this morning. Usually it's only one segment like that per show.



Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> Speaking of Facebook, Richard Wilkins also left a nice comment for Alex on his page yesterday.
> I guess we will be seeing The TODAY Show interview soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Great guy Alex Skarsgard x."
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RichardWil...132148210245/1115238858499564/?type=3&theater


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> Soundtrack for The Legend of Tarzan by Hozier




I actually like this song. I know of Hozier, but hadn't yet listened to him.



jooa said:


> *Richard Wilkins* ‏@*RichardWilkins*
> What a handsome rascal... Tall too ! Alexander *Skarsgard* talks #*TheLegendOfTarzan* on @*TheTodayShow*



There's a lot of hair floofiness there! 

*‘The Legend of Tarzan’ Producer David Barron on Ditching the Origin Story*
* by Haleigh Foutch  7 hours ago *

Back in the fall of 2014, when_ The Legend of Tarzan_ was in the thick of production, I had the opportunity to visit the sets and soundstages at Warner Bros. Leavesden studios, where they filled African landscapes and let the King of the Jungle loose once again. While there, I joined a small group of journalists to chat with producer David Barron, who previously worked with Yates on the _Harry Potter_ films. We chatted about why they opted out of the standard Tarzan tale, how the timing worked out just right for him to come aboard the project, re-creating Africa in England, Skarsgard’s insane diet and exercise regimen to get in vine-swinging shape, and a lot more. Check it out in the interview below.
..

Once the characters get back to Africa, does the story take place over a day or two?

BARRON: It’s kind of over a week, really, I think.

But there’s no… because it sounds like all the costume stuff all sort of deteriorates over the course of one...
A little bit, yeah. 

BARRON: Well Christoph Rom makes off with Jane, with Margot Robbie, and so it becomes a chase movie at that point. Tarzan hits the ground running. It actually has to do… he rediscovers the primal Tarzan in the course of this mad dash to rescue Jane.

How would you describe the tone of it?

BARRON: It’s kind of reality based in that Adam Cozad in particular is very keen on getting historical facts right, King Leopold of Belgium’s rape of the Congo. So we’re set in 1889, it’s a great big fun action-adventure romp with a bit of solid underpinning of reality. We’re creating our own reality, but should I say you would actually accept absolutely as being real? We’re not slaves to the period but it’s not any kind of mashup presentation of period either, so it looks period but has quite a modern feel to it. It’s just a great big fun action-adventure romp with some really good, strong characters underpinned with this reality.

I know you said you weren’t around for early pre-production, but if you were around can you talk about casting and finding the right guy to fill an iconic role?

BARRON: Again, well unfortunately that was already done. The reason it all coalesced at the time that I finished shooting _Cinderella _was that David had just screen-tested Alexander and so everyone had got really excited because the film had had its peaks and troughs in terms of its road to actually getting made. And it had gone quiet a bit during last summer and then David screen-tested Alexander and they talked to him and everyone got very excited and he always had his eye on Christoph Waltz and Sam Jackson and Margot and obviously you need Tarzan before you can really do too much. The moment he got a Tarzan that everyone was excited about, the whole thing could come together so again unfortunately I can take no credit for that.
How much CGI will we see? Will a swinging Tarzan be CGI at times?

BARRON: It will be a combination. In order to make things truly graceful and very slightly defy gravity we need the help of CG.

But you’re still aiming for a realistic?

BARRON: Yeah, absolutely.

Has Alexander been scanned?

BARRON: He has. We might actually need to rescan him because he’s actually worked out so much that he’s in such fabulous shape. When he first started, when he was still shooting True Blood, he was on a diet of 8,000 calories a day. Getting up and eating every three hours, getting up in the middle of the night to cook steak and eat it and working out for four hours a day. He’s in incredible shape.
http://collider.com/the-legend-of-tarzan-david-barron-interview/


Alexander Skarsgard has started pushing that blasphemous loincloth-less _Tarzan_ movie, and today he posed with a bunch of animal friends at the Wild Life Sydney Zoo. Askars let a kangaroo kiss him, he pet an echidna and he had a staring contest with a giant snake. The pictures of ASkars handling a giant snake are the closest I will ever get to seeing him, Jon Hamm and the Hammaconda in a gay porn together.

I want to let my jealousy take over and call that kangaroo a home wrecking skank whore, but I can’t hate on that adorable thing. If ASkars puckered up for me and let me lick him, they’d have to beat me with a boomerang to get me off of him. And here’s more pictures of ASkars causing ovaries to go boom by posing with a bunch of animals. I also threw in pictures of him looking hot, wet and slightly constipated in Vanity Fair Italia.

*http://dlisted.com/2016/06/14/open-post-hosted-by-a-sweet-moment-between-askars-and-a-roo/*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No interview on The Today Show - I'd say next week.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source:* http://beaufortplace.tumblr.com/post/146031404750/the-legend-of-tarzan-2016-tarzan-jane


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I am psyched about Colbert.  Maybe more than I should be..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I am psyched about Colbert.  Maybe more than I should be..



He interviewed my other favourite, Aaron Tveit just this past week and it was a decent interview. He at least does a bit more research than other journo's.  It's so weird still to see him as a normal late show host and not in character doing satire.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*The Legend of Tarzan – Release Date: July 1st 2016*
*




*
What happens to Tarzan when he actually went to England with Jane instead of remaining in the jungle? That’s what writer/director David Yates gets a chance to show in this, the latest screen adaptation of Edgar Rice Burroughs’ iconic character. Played with strapping tenacity by Alexander Skarsgard, this Tarzan is a refined citizen with poise and a doting wife (Margot Robbie) to match. Unfortunately, the savagery of the jungle beckons, and the former ape man returns to his home under the assumption of being a trade emissary. Corrupt Captain León Brom (Christoph Waltz) has other plans for Tarzan, however, as a descent into human violence quickly suggests. *Harry Potter director Yates has a potential smash on his hands with this one.*
*
Source: http://www.verticecine.com/best-movies-of-2016/*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Entertainment Weekly article on Askars (June 24, 2016)*














[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Source*: http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/146045394408/new-article-on-alexander-skarsgård-in


----------



## Santress

New promo stills of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:





Source:  *JustJared* instagram





Source:  *JustJared.com*





Source:

http://wealthywelcomewellknown.tumblr.com/post/146081636205/tarzanexperience-legendoftarzan


----------



## Santress

From Alex's interview in the June 24, 2016 issue of* Entertainment Weekly*:

*Alexander Skarsgård went on a four-day pasta binge after The Legend of Tarzan

The Swedish star talks training, diet, and tapping into his inner beast*

BY DEVAN COGGAN

If you’re going to play the king of the jungle, you need to look like you can swing from vines, leap from cliffs, and, of course, keep up with the apes. So when Alexander Skarsgård landed the titular role in The Legend of Tarzan, he launched into a months-long training regimen that was, well, a beast.

David Yates’ upcoming adventure puts a spin on the Edgar Rice Burroughs classic, picking up in Victorian London, where the man formerly known as Tarzan lives with his wife, Jane, as the aristocratic John Clayton. But when he’s lured back to his African home as a trade emissary, he’s swept up in a deadly colonialist conspiracy, and he finds himself reverting to his animalistic origins.

To play the vine-swinging wild man, Skarsgård hit the gym months before principal photography even started to sculpt his 6-foot-4 physique into hard, lean perfection. Sure, he set out to build up muscle, but he also worked with choreographer Wayne McGregor to figure out how Tarzan, a man raised in the wilderness and now living as a nobleman in England, would move through the jungle. Skarsgård’s goal, he says, was to tap into Tarzan’s animalistic agility, focusing on everything from his posture to how he’d walk differently between the streets of London and the jungles of the Congo.

“The key for me was I didn’t want to look like a broiler,” Skarsgård says. “I didn’t want to look like someone from Venice Beach, that sort of Golds Gym look.”

But it wasn’t all intense workouts. Skarsgård also had to meticulously watch his diet, eating small portions of protein every few hours. Margot Robbie, who plays Tarzan’s wife Jane, recalls how they would show up at work on Monday morning, and  Skarsgård would wistfully ask her to describe, in detail, what she ate that weekend.

“I remember the day that he was allowed an apple, and he kissed the apple,” Robbie says. “It hit me how deprived you are if you’re that excited to see a piece of fruit.”

The only bright side to that strict diet was that it does make a man appreciate the simple pleasures. So when Skarsgård wrapped production, he drove straight to visit his father — Good Will Hunting actor Stellan Skarsgård  — in London for a massive carb binge.

“I spent four days just in bed, being fed by Dad,” he says. “He cooked these pastas with rich sauces and bone marrow and fried mozzarella and tons of beer and wine. It was the most incredible weekend of my life.”

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/1...n?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter


----------



## Santress

This was shared on instagram today (June 17, 2016). The lady lists her locations as Norway and New York.





Hanging with @alexander_skarsgard  #trueblood

-*rebeccabjoerk* instagram


----------



## Santress

New batch of SHQ *LOT *promo pics.  Some of these we've seen before but always nice to see them in Super HQ. 































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Another new SHQ *LOT* promo still:





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Fan photo from 2012 shared on instagram today (June 17, 2016) & June 3, 2014 (pic 2):








“Flashback Friday to 2012 when @legendoftarzan was still Erik in @truebloodhbo andn I ran into # Alexander Skarsgard Backstage at @cirquedusoleil 's OVO. Amazing evening!”

-*beautybylevi* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like he may be back in NYC


----------



## RedTopsy

djuna1 said:


> Soundtrack for The Legend of Tarzan by Hozier




I love this beautiful emotional song and the video!
Great "Tarzan and Jane" scenes in there and amazing scenery.
How I wish it was July 11 (Swedish premiere)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New batch of SHQ *LOT *promo pics.  Some of these we've seen before but always nice to see them in Super HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Nice back porn!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks like he may be back in NYC



I thought he'd be back in NYC, he's got a lot of tv appearances there the beginning of the week.
Vs. Magazine? According to Wiki, it's published twice a year, so if they're just doing this we won't see this anytime soon. Grr. The Tarzan promo using US magazines has been very lacking.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo of Alex in New York today (June 18, 2016):





“My true blood @alexander_skarsgard just made my day!! Wha gwan star! #trueblood #blackcadillacseason1.”

-*gibrilville.music* instagram


----------



## Santress

More HQ promo pics of Alex in *LOT*:




















http://collider.com/tarzan-images-margot-robbie-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Santress

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fanta...le-the-jungle-in-over-60-gorgeous-new-a142702


----------



## Santress

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fanta...le-the-jungle-in-over-60-gorgeous-new-a142702


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Nice back porn!
> 
> I thought he'd be back in NYC, he's got a lot of tv appearances there the beginning of the week.
> Vs. Magazine? According to Wiki, it's published twice a year, so if they're just doing this we won't see this anytime soon. Grr. The Tarzan promo using US magazines has been very lacking.



I was thinking it may be a shoot for _Mute_ or maybe just a general one. Those seem to come out in-between projects to up his visibility.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fanta...le-the-jungle-in-over-60-gorgeous-new-a142702



Thanks for the new stills!
I really like the ones in the mist.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was thinking it may be a shoot for _Mute_ or maybe just a *general one*. Those seem to come out in-between projects to up his visibility.



Mute, WOE, or indeed because they realized he's just really really ridiculously good looking

The LOT soundtrack is now available for download on Amazon and iTunes, it's not a bad soundtrack at all.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H4G91FM/ref=dm_ty_trk</a>

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-Tar...96048&sr=8-1&keywords=rupert+gregson+williams

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/legend-tarzan-original-motion/id1123145263


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There will _hopefully _come a time when his marketing doesn't just focus on his bod (top left hand corner). Unavoidable this time around with the focus on his diet and workout for his LoT role I guess.




Source: http://www.ew.com/article/2016/06/16/ghostbusters-new-cast-ew-cover


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex on the June cover of rivista del cinematografo






Source: http://www.cinematografo.it/riviste/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*The Roar of Skarsgard
by Adriano Ercolani
June Edition Rivista del Cinematografo*

_"So I found the animal in me,"  says the Swedish actor, in his first starring role on the big screen. His Tarzan? Has a beastly and "physical side so strong he's afraid of himself "_

It took a series as popular as _True Blood_ to emerge definitively from the shadow of his father Stellan . At thirty-nine years old the Swedish stalwart Alexander Skarsgård is ready to impose himself on the big screen, after a series of art films such as _Melancholia _by Lars von Trier . Here's what the actor told us about the creation of Tarzan:

*The first question is obvious : why a new Tarzan?*
I'd wondered that myself . I didn't immediately climbed on board because there were so many adaptations to the cinema and I didn't understand the need to do another one . Then I read the first page of the script and I found Tarzan in London, who spoke with the Prime Minister! It was not what I expected, the character is back in England for a decade, he has become a sophisticated person . And, then he must go back into the jungle to fix things . If most of the previous film was about how to tame the animal side of the character, this film instead focuses on the contrary, how to unleash it again. John is afraid to go back and find out what he is capable , he is afraid of himself , Tarzan of the primordial state that it once was . It was a very exciting and unexpected trip .

*We should not expect then the usual character?*
If I had heard that the role would be only show muscles and chest I would not have accepted , but the idea of shooting a script so rich and to work with a talented director like David Yates had convinced me immediately . The point of view and the arc of the story are original . It was the only thing I could do was rest and see my friends for a beer on the fly very trying experience , both physically and mentally, we shot for almost eight months, on weekends . I saw only one football game in London , Arsenal - Manchester City . I would have liked to see the Leeds game , of which I am a fan . This was my whole social life .

*The approach to the story is much more contemporary.*
On the surface of course this is an entertainment film , but behind it there is the story of the exploitation of the Congo in the 1880s , under King Leopold II of Belgium . This was an abuse so grueling that caused a real genocide , about twenty million people died over the years . That's why John Clayton decided to go back when the character played by Samuel L. Jackson , George Washington Williams , puts him aware of the situation . The film is referred to as colonialism and slavery .

*What has impressed you most of David Yates as director?*
His open-mindedness . working with him was a very intimate experience , despite the enormity of the production , I had never participated in such a big project previously . David trusts the actors , he wants you to speak up if something does not work so you can clear it up together . It manages to create a very strong participatory experience . The cast feels they work with and not for him . The first day we were undecided whether to wear to John two pairs of pants of different shades of brown, and David turns to an assistant costume designer for twenty years and asks what do you prefer .not many directors would have done that.

*It was not strange to recreate the African jungle in the suburbs of London?*
When they told me that we shot most of the film in this industrial area north of the city I was afraid by the idea that it wouldn't be realistic. Then I got on the set and they had rebuilt a jungle of almost two hundred meters wide . Earth, flowers , bushes , mountains, even a river . There was even the same moisture that you can have in a real jungle . then of course we had also around the green screen , but the work of set designers and set designer was magnificent. I felt a bit ' ridiculous only when I turned the action scenes with animals, because they were all played on the computer .

*He also shot the most acrobatic moments?*
No, most of the action scenes was made by stuntman . I did a few of the moves , but not much. Usually I did the shots when I jumped and landed, everything in between is the work of stuntmen , who performed acrobatics while I maybe had a cappuccino.

*What he finally learned entering the Tarzan role ?*
That down deep we are all animals . What we need to do is try to work our nature in an orderly society , for the sake of living together .

*Source*: http://www.cinematografo.it/riviste/
*Translation:* My sketchy Italian (with a little assistance from Google translate)


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free!

Alex with fans in Australia:














Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pics! Once again it appears that Alex has his own personal climate zone, which has no relation to those around him. 

OT: RIP Anton Yelchin, not a household name, but only 27 and a good actor.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the new pics! Once again it appears that Alex has his own personal climate zone, which has no relation to those around him.
> 
> OT: RIP Anton Yelchin, not a household name, but only 27 and a good actor.



What a horrible, freak accident. He was great in the Star Trek reboot.

We were getting crazy weather all up the east coast when Alex was here so it's amusing seeing him dressed....as usual


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What a horrible, freak accident. He was great in the Star Trek reboot.
> 
> We were getting crazy weather all up the east coast when Alex was here so it's amusing seeing him dressed....as usual



A terrible accident.
I think Sydney's weather is more like SoCal's, so winter is pretty mild? So seeing him in short sleeves while the other people are wearing winter gear I have to wonder what the actual temp was. And they appear to be boarding a boat, so it'd be cooler on the water. His internal temp is just odd! 

There was an article in Variety a few days ago, about the low tracking for both LOT and The BFG. Which doesn't bode well for either, though tracking is often off, either way, for many movies.
But I was always more concerned with Independence Day: Resurgence/Regurgitated/whatever. But I hadn't been paying attention to it, even though it opens on Friday. Apparently they will not be screening the movie for critics. So this might get interesting, box office wise, the next couple of weekends.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Several films haven't done well in the US only to smash it in international markets, so there's more to consider than only the North American domestic box office.

I think LoT is actually going to do surprisingly well, though it won't break records - nowhere near that. But I don't think it will be a dud.

Sydney has a reasonably mild winter. Before, during and after Alex was here we had a bad weather system right up and down the east coast, which we're still getting the effects of.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Several films haven't done well in the US only to smash it in international markets,* so there's more to consider than only the North American domestic box office.*
> 
> I think LoT is actually going to do surprisingly well, though it won't break records - nowhere near that. But I don't think it will be a dud.
> 
> Sydney has a reasonably mild winter. Before, during and after Alex was here we had a bad weather system right up and down the east coast, which we're still getting the effects of.



Which is why he's spent so much time promoting it for the foreign market, and why I was glad to see it get a Chinese release date. I think the box office will be ok, I hope it'll do better than ok, of course, but ok is good.

OT: Tell me again why I want to visit Australia? :
 (I really want to 'old' tongue sticking out smilie, but that seems to have disappeared with the old format.grr).
*Australia isn't really dangerous*
Foreign visitors often come over here petrified of the dangers in Australia, of the snakes and sharks and spiders and drop bears, which is probably part of the reason why locals like to downplay those fears. "She'll be right mate," we say, adding that we've never seen a brown snake in our entire lives. And yet… Australia is extremely dangerous. The only country that has more shark attacks is the USA. We have three of the world's 10 deadliest spiders, five of the world's 10 deadliest snakes, and even one of our cutest native animals, the platypus, can inject poison through spurs on its hind legs. Oh, and just the other day a redback bit some bloke on the penis. Screw this place.

http://www.traveller.com.au/eleven-...gpiirc?promote_channel=edmail&mbnr=MjUwMDU3Nw


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Which is why he's spent so much time promoting it for the foreign market, and why I was glad to see it get a Chinese release date. I think the box office will be ok, I hope it'll do better than ok, of course, but ok is good.
> 
> OT: Tell me again why I want to visit Australia? :
> (I really want to 'old' tongue sticking out smilie, but that seems to have disappeared with the old format.grr).
> *Australia isn't really dangerous*
> Foreign visitors often come over here petrified of the dangers in Australia, f the snakes and sharks and spiders and drop bears, which is probably part of the reason why locals like to downplay those fears. "She'll be right mate," we say, adding that we've never seen a brown snake in our entire lives. And yet… Australia is extremely dangerous. The only country that has more shark attacks is the USA. We have three of the world's 10 deadliest spiders, five of the world's 10 deadliest snakes, and even one of our cutest native animals, the platypus, can inject poison through spurs on its hind legs. Oh, and just the other day a redback bit some bloke on the penis. Screw this place.
> 
> http://www.traveller.com.au/eleven-...gpiirc?promote_channel=edmail&mbnr=MjUwMDU3Nw



LOL....yeah.

Just a side note, I think Alex was actually staying over on the eastern side of Sydney. Those photo's in Australia just posted are taken at Woolloomooloo Wharf (also known as Finger Wharf). It holds a very swanky hotel (the Ovolo Hotel, formerly known as The W) where I think he may have been staying - and luxury apartments - one of which is owned by Russell Crowe. The restaurants are awesome as well. Back in 2006 my better half and I went to one there (Manta) for New Year's Eve and saw the director Philip Noyce, and (blurgh) Paris Hilton that night.

Being a bit of a foodie, I can see Alex maybe enjoying it there.

Anyhow, just a side note.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LOL....yeah.
> Just a side note, I think Alex was actually staying over on the eastern side of Sydney. Those photo's in Australia just posted are taken at Woolloomooloo Wharf (also known as Finger Wharf). It holds a very swanky hotel (the Ovolo Hotel, formerly known as The W) where I think he may have been staying - and luxury apartments - one of which is owned by Russell Crowe. The restaurants are awesome as well. Back in 2006 my better half and I went to one there (Manta) for New Year's Eve and saw the director Philip Noyce, and (blurgh) Paris Hilton that night.
> 
> *Being a bit of a foodie*, I can see Alex maybe enjoying it there.
> Anyhow, just a side note.



A bit? 
Also, those sneakers of his need to be burned.
New trailer, more lines from Tarzan, though the accent seems inconsistent.

http://legendoftarzan.com/post/146177400159/on-july-1-the-legend-returns-watch-the


----------



## audiogirl

That trailer emphasizes the "superhero" elements of Tarzan


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*‘The Legend Of Tarzan’ Final Trailer: King Kong 2?*
**
I haven’t seen the film so I’ve no idea just how far it derivates from the original pulp novel by Edgar Rice Burroughs, but the latest trailer for The Legend of Tarzan suggests it’s going to be closer to King Kong than Lord Greystoke. Starring Alexander Skarsgård in the title role, the film sees Tarzan returning to the jungle in which he grew up after years away, where he gets caught up in the sinister doings of corrupt and evil businessmen in the Belgian Congo. Directed by David Yates from a script by Adam Cozad and Craig Brewer, the film also stars Samuel L. Jackson, Margot Robbie, Djimon Hounsou, Jim Broadbent and Christoph Waltz. It swings into theaters July 1

*Source*: http://deadline.com/2016/06/alexander-skarsgard-the-legend-of-tarzan-final-trailer-1201775401/


----------



## audiogirl

Well that's just stupid. Where are the giant gorillas needed to make it Kong? Of course there are apes in a Tarzan movie.


----------



## a_sussan

Interview with Alex when he was in Australia. 

https://au.be.yahoo.com/entertainme...-why-his-tarzan-is-not-what-you-expect/#page1


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is obviously bollocks _(New Idea and Woman's Day here in Oz are famous for...playing fast and loose with the truth_) but...









*Source:* New Idea digital edition


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Photos from Alex’s appearance on *The Hit 30* (June 2016, Australia).

You can watch his interview here:

“Angus and Emma recently caught up with actor Alexander Skarsgård, the star of The Legend Of Tarzan, which hits cinemas July 7.Chatting with Alexander we found out he got rejected by fellow actress Margot Robbie when he asked her to rehearse the kissing scene in the film! OUCH!”

http://www.2dayfm.com.au/shows/hit30/blog/alexander-skarsgard-is-the-new-tarzan/





"ALEXANDER SKARSGARD

We are talking to the man about "The Legend Of Tarzan" on @TheHit30 now"

https://twitter.com/Angus_OL/status/744837423411101696






"We're chatting with Alexander Skarsgard! The star of the new #LegendOfTarzan film!

He is sahhhhh attractive "

https://twitter.com/TheHit30/status/744837257924775936


----------



## Santress

Video of Alex on Good Morning America this morning:



Fan photo of Alex at Good Morning America (June 20, 2016, New York):





“Tarzan! Eric! #tarzan #alexander skarsgard #vampires have more fun.”

-*dianaqueenofgoogle* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BG4ILuttS35/?taken-by=dianaqueenofgoogle
-


----------



## Santress

Another:





“Thanks to my new "friend" in blue...we got to take a #selﬁe with #tarzan movie star #alexander skarsgard! How us #davis girls roll.”

-*angieshaghaghi* instagram


----------



## Santress

“Alexander Skarsgård - amazing on #true blood @legendoftarzan #tarzan #legendoftarzan #alexander skarsgard.”

-*rolandsfoodcourt* instagram





"Talking loin cloths & hair extensions with #AlexanderSkarsgard #AndyCohenLive."

https://twitter.com/RadioAndySXM/status/744902366269423616


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex arriving at *Good Morning* *America* today (June 20, 2016, New York):


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## mary12345

He is looking good here!  Glastonbury is this weekend?? wonder if he will make an appearance??


----------



## jooa

Two fragments from Alex's interview with Andy Cohen:

Well, We’re Gushing: Alexander Skarsgard & Prince Harry Slept In the Same Tent During a Ski Trip

Alexander Skarsgard Weighs In on the Gun Control Debate


----------



## stacy_renee

Had a picture with him in L.A. from a few years ago, the same evening I lose my cellphone


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa!

More from today:




“Thanks to # Alexander Skarsgard for swinging into @andy cohen Live this morning.”

-*RadioAndySXM* twitter

https://twitter.com/RadioAndySXM/status/744928915655909380





-*johnarthurhill* instagram/*thebossofyou* twitter

https://twitter.com/thebossofyou/status/744939750105047040





“That time # Eric from # True Blood was @siriusxm # Alexander Skarsgard.”

-*justjennyhutt* instagram:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex will be on WWHL with Andy Cohen. This and Graham Nortorn or an interview with James Corden have been on top of my list for a while.

WWHL may be tacky but the guests let their guard down occasionally. Should be interesting.


----------



## Santress

“I had an AK-5 assault rifle that I used every day for a year and a half [in the Swedish military], so I know what those weapons can do and what they’re for. And I just have a hard time understanding why civilians should have those weapons. I don’t think they belong in the hands of civilians. I think they belong in the military and nowhere else. It’s not only about banning assault rifles. You need something more comprehensive, and there are a lot of issues with mental health. It’s a very complex issue,” he said. “But to answer your question, [as] someone who served in the military and used those weapons, I don’t think civilians should have them.”
-Alex on gun control (06/20/16,  Andy Cohen Live)

Source: *siriusxm.com* 

http://blog.siriusxm.com/2016/06/20/alexander-skarsgard-talks-assault-rifles-orlando/

via ASN


----------



## Julia_W

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex will be on WWHL with Andy Cohen. This and Graham Nortorn or an interview with James Corden have been on top of my list for a while.
> 
> WWHL may be tacky but the guests let their guard down occasionally. Should be interesting.



Thank you, Free.  Do you know the date of his appearance?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is obviously bollocks _(New Idea and Woman's Day here in Oz are famous for...playing fast and loose with the truth_) but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* New Idea digital edition



8 of his costars?! 



jooa said:


>




Thank you! 



mary12345 said:


> He is looking good here!  Glastonbury is this weekend?? wonder if he will make an appearance??



I suppose he could, but the LA premier is Monday, and I'm presuming that he'll be doing more press in LA before that, so it's highly unlikely that he'll be at Glasto this year.

Thanks for the new pics from this morning, not digging the blue pants.
Here's hoping the interview with Colbert is of a higher quality than the one with GMA.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here I go again....but I like the outfit. He's strutting around New York like a GQ MoFo.

Is there a show he hasn't been on yet or is scheduled to be on? This lone PR junket makes me feel for him a bit.  No wingman (or woman) to help him hustle the movie?

ETA: I'd say Glasto is probably a "no". Not in the middle of all this media exposure.


----------



## Santress

^yw! *GMA* was too short (under 3 minutes) to get anything of substance.
And he got another banoffee pie. 

More from today (June 20, 2016, NYC):


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting segment on our Today Show re: Chinese cinema and it's impact on what we see.
I said earlier re: the North American market now not being the major indicator of a film's success. But, what I didn't know is only 34 foreign films are allowed into the Chinese market each year on a revenue-sharing basis. That explains the massive hustle to promote film's that are actually selected to screen there and the Asian section of Alex's trip.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He was on SWAY??? Lol. I have to hear that interview.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I wish he would do WWHL with Andy Cohen, but he's not up on pop culture enough to do it. I like his outfit, but since his PR pal has such a big purple purse, I wish she would hold on to the stuff he (and every other man) jams into his pockets.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here I go again....but I like the outfit. He's strutting around New York like a GQ MoFo.
> 
> Is there a show he hasn't been on yet or is scheduled to be on? This lone PR junket makes me feel for him a bit.  No wingman (or woman) to help him hustle the movie?
> 
> ETA: I'd say Glasto is probably a "no". Not in the middle of all this media exposure.



Not that dislike them, he still looks good, I just think they're a little low waisted for me.

There are quite a few that he's not been on, but then there are LA based shows that he might be on next week. 
I knew that he was going to carry the major burden for PR, but with everyone else filming he's really doing it almost all alone.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting segment on our Today Show re: Chinese cinema and it's impact on what we see.
> I said earlier re: the North American market now not being the major indicator of a film's success. *But, what I didn't know is only 34 foreign films are allowed into the Chinese market each year on a revenue-sharing basis. That explains the massive hustle to promote film's that are actually selected to screen there and the Asian section of Alex's trip.*



That's why I posted the info on the Chinese release date last week, though I didn't say why I thought it was important. I think WB has six films allowed for this year, and I think so far they've only shown BvS, so choosing LOT is a good sign.

"Early buzz aside, though, there simply isn’t _that_ much interest in Yates’ _Tarzan_ flick among U.S. filmgoers – meaning, it might be up to the international box office to save the film from becoming a costly misfire for WB (a la last year’s _Pan_). _Legend of Tarzan_ is the sort of big-budget, spectacle-driven, tentpole that tends to performs well around the world nowadays, as evidenced most recently by _Warcraft_: a video game adaptation that has made nearly 90% of its $313 million gross to date in non-U.S. markets. There may yet be hope for the Lord of the Apes’ new movie (as far as the box office is concerned), for that reason."
http://screenrant.com/legend-tarzan-2016-images-box-office/


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> I wish he would do WWHL with Andy Cohen, but he's not up on pop culture enough to do it. I like his outfit, but since his PR pal has such a big purple purse, I wish she would hold on to the stuff he (and every other man) jams into his pockets.



He will be on WWHL. And this is his new PR lady. He changed publicists (apparently).


----------



## audiogirl

BagBerry13 said:


> He will be on WWHL. And this is his new PR lady. *He changed publicists* (apparently).


Do we know for a fact he's changed publicists? Couldn't she just be his handler for the show? Or even a passerby?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Do we know for a fact he's changed publicists? Couldn't she just be his handler for the show? Or even a passerby?



I don't think SS means that she's his actual publicist, who as far as I know is still Robin Baum. But she's probably either part of that team or on WB's. She could be with GMA but she's in too many photos to just be a passerby.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interview with David Campbell is on right now on Australian TV.
He also gave a quick review of the film, he said it was great, deeper than it would first appear. But that Alex probably has side abs as well as in the usual places.


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think SS means that she's his actual publicist, who as far as I know is still Robin Baum. But she's probably either part of that team or on WB's. She could be with GMA but she's in too many photos to just be a passerby.


I figured if she wasn't a passerby that she was a handler, probably not from Robin Baum. This is WB's promo tour. And probably not the show. She wouldn't need to be carrying a puse if she worked just inside the building.


FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interview with David Campbell is on right now on Australian TV.
> He also gave a quick review of the film, he said it was great, deeper than it would first appear. But that Alex probably has side abs as well as in the usual places.


Great news about how he liked the movie!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> He will be on WWHL. And this is his new PR lady. He changed publicists (apparently).



Bag, was this in the shakeup that happened between CAA and UTA? Just asking because Johnny Depp, one of Robin Baum's main clients is now with UTA, and Alex still appears to be with CAA.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm confused now. Alex is on a Tarzan promo tour. He wouldn't need his own PR firm for this.

Anyway his talent agency CAA, is separate from his personal publicist, which I think is still Robin Baum. And they're both separate from WB, which is running the promo tour.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I'm confused now. Alex is on a Tarzan promo tour. He wouldn't need his own PR firm for this.
> 
> Anyway his talent agency CAA, is separate from his personal publicist, which I think is still Robin Baum. And they're both separate from WB, which is running the promo tour.



Not sure why you're confused, it's just a side discussion on the state of his PR etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is pretty funny.

*The Late Show with Stephen Colbert*

TONIGHT! Stephen "enjoys" a traditional Swedish breakfast with Alexander Skarsgård - creamed smoked roe from tube, served atop hard boiled egg. (*gag*)



*Source*: The Late Show with Stephen Colbert on Facebook


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure why you're confused, it's just a side discussion on the state of his PR etc.


None of which have changed, which is why the discussion confused me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> None of which have changed, which is why the discussion confused me.


There were questions that it might have, which is why there was a discussion. Not everyone is as sure about things as you are.


----------



## audiogirl

I was sure of that. And because I'm insecure, I generally try to be sure of the things I say online. That really isn't the same as being sure of everything.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> I was sure of that. And because I'm insecure, I generally try to be sure of the things I say online. That really isn't the same as being sure of everything.



Ok @audiogirl - I'm not quite sure why people having a discussion about things they aren't sure of is getting under your bonnet, but you do you.


----------



## audiogirl

My only real point was that Alex's PR firm or his talent agent wouldn't be involved with a WB promo tour. So whoever the lady with the purple bag was, she wasn't from them.

The way it looked to me, there was uncertainty about who would be managing the promo. No personal PR is necessary when the studio is promoting a movie.

It wasn't under my bonnet. I just didn't understand the tangent. You've explained it now.


----------



## Kendalia

I think he looks really nice although those slacks look uncomfortable to me but what do I know.


----------



## Santress

More fan/event pics of Alex promoting* LOT* in New York today (June 20, 2016, NYC):

1.





“Okay it's official, Eric the Vampire is way taller then me! #alexander skarsgard #true blood #the legend of tarzan.”

-*royvidman* instagram

2.





“Hear EWML's interview with # the legend of tarzan star Alexander Skarsgård anytime on demand!”

-*ewlive* instagram

3.





“My day has been made!!! You #Tarzan, me Joan. #Alexander Skarsgard #True Blood #Eric Northman #The Legend Of Tarzan.”

-*joanjazzz* instagram

4.





“Alexander Skarsgard melted our hearts today on Andy Cohen Live!”

-*radioandysxm* instagram

5.





“Alex Skarsgard!!!!!!!”

-*lede88* instagram

6.




“#Legend Of Tarzan star #AlexanderSkarsgard is making waves in NYC  (Photo credit: Ray Tamarra/GC Images).’

-*UsWeekly* instagram

7.





“That one time when Alexander Skarsgård snuck in to #LSSC as @TameImpala’s roadie.”

-*colbertlateshow* twitter

https://twitter.com/colbertlateshow/status/745104389921112064


----------



## Santress

...and more HQs from today (June 20, 2016, NYC):




















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL]

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

I don't know much about his PR.  I just looked him up with my IMDb Pro account and Molly Kawachi and Liz Mahoney of ID Public Relations are currently listed as his publicists.


----------



## audiogirl

Ok. That's good to know. I don't know what they look like, but they won't be needed while WB is footing the bill. So it's less likely they were there today. Either WB or the show can provide his handler.


----------



## jooa

^^ The woman with the purple bag is Molly Kawachi so his team was with him today.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bag, was this in the shakeup that happened between CAA and UTA? Just asking because Johnny Depp, one of Robin Baum's main clients is now with UTA, and Alex still appears to be with CAA.


No, I don't think it has anything to do with his agency. ID PR was also responsible for the DOATG promo tour and I figured he saw how they worked and changed. I think maybe he even changed before that. And if you're not totally blind you could see the change in his PR narrative, now vs. Robin Baum. I mean the man has a stylist. How obvious can it get? 


Santress said:


> I don't know much about his PR.  I just looked him up with my IMDb Pro account and Molly Kawachi and Liz Mahoney of ID Public Relations are currently listed as his publicists.


Thank you! Though I wouldn't spend money on an IMDb Pro account for this information, or any. Since it was obvious on their Instagram page.


----------



## audiogirl

Bag, once I learned that he had changed, I figured they were responsible for him having a stylist.

Just guessing here, but he probably changed to them after the DOATG tour. He still looked kind of slobby during the tour.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> No, I don't think it has anything to do with his agency. ID PR was also responsible for the DOATG promo tour and I figured he saw how they worked and changed. I think maybe he even changed before that. And if you're not totally blind you could see the change in his PR narrative, now vs. Robin Baum. I mean the man has a stylist. How obvious can it get?
> 
> Thank you! Though I wouldn't spend money on an IMDb Pro account for this information, or any. Since it was obvious on their Instagram page.



Thanks and good to know the discussion was not for naught


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Video's of Alex with Stephen Colbert: The Late Show with Stephen Colbert

This might be my favourite interview ever - he's more relaxed, the answers are more off the cuff.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interview with David Campbell is on right now on Australian TV.
> He also gave a quick review of the film, he said it was great, deeper than it would first appear. But that Alex probably has side abs as well as in the usual places.



So is David Campbell saying a film is great something that I should take as a good sign? Meaning, is he someone who doesn't just say that about every film?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So is David Campbell saying a film is great something that I should take as a good sign? Meaning, is he someone who doesn't just say that about every film?


He's pretty straightforward about film. He's not an entertainment reporter per se, but the host of the TodayExtra show. Having said that he's a muso in his own right and the son of one of our famous rockers Jimmy Barnes who used to front a huge band here called Cold Chisel.

To summarise (because I was waffling) he's an industry guy and he's blunt - so I'd take it as a good sign.

I'm interested in seeing Richard Wilkin's interview, which I think will probably go to air pretty soon on Channel 9 . I think it will probably pre-face Richard's review of the film. Richard is really well respected here and does very good assessments of films


----------



## djuna1

Thanks for all the pics and videos! I also really like the interview with Stephen Colbert, it was funny and different.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa & Free!

HQs of Alex leaving *The Late Show *(June 20, 2016):





























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

[/URL

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More from *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (June 20, 2016, NYC):





“Alexander Skarsgård blessed us with his beautiful face last night.”

-*colbertlateshow* instagram





“Last Night’s Classy Photo: Alexander Skarsgård enjoys a quiet smolder before taking the # LSSC stage # LNCP.”

-*colbertlateshow* twitter

https://twitter.com/colbertlateshow/status/745357397019885569


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's pretty straightforward about film. He's not an entertainment reporter per se, but the host of the TodayExtra show. Having said that he's a muso in his own right and the son of one of our famous rockers *Jimmy Barnes* who used to front a huge band here called Cold Chisel.
> 
> To summarise (because I was waffling) he's an industry guy and he's blunt -* so I'd take it as a good sign.*
> 
> I'm interested in seeing Richard Wilkin's interview, which I think will probably go to air pretty soon on Channel 9 . I think it will probably pre-face Richard's review of the film. Richard is really well respected here and does very good assessments of films



I remember that name, he did a couple of collabartions with INXS on the Lost Boys soundtrack IIRC.

Good, I'll take any good signs that I can get!



Santress said:


> More from *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (June 20, 2016, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Alexander Skarsgård blessed us with his beautiful face last night.”
> 
> -*colbertlateshow* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Last Night’s Classy Photo: Alexander Skarsgård enjoys a quiet smolder before taking the # LSSC stage # LNCP.”
> 
> -*colbertlateshow* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/colbertlateshow/status/745357397019885569



What a goofball!

Thanks for all the new pics and clips, I'm still trying to catch up on the interviews.


----------



## Santress

^yw! Me too!

From ASN:





Our favorite Swedish goofball playing around at Late Night with Seth Meyers - 06/21/16, NY:
“Alexander Skarsgård talks #LegendOfTarzan and gives Seth a lesson in animal acting on #LNSM tonight!”

-*LateNightSeth* 

https://twitter.com/LateNightSeth/status/745403822646919168


----------



## Santress

A few more fan photos from yesterday (June 21, 2016, New York):





"Alexander Skarsgard  #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #tarzan #thelegendoftarzan #sexsymbol #actor #sweden #newyork #newyorkcity #nyc."

-*casperfamouznyc* instagram





"The king of the Jungle himself, #Tarzan -- Alexander Skarsgard.#TrueBlood#AlexanderSkarsgard#TheLegendOfTarzan."

-*boukenred* instagram


----------



## Santress

A shot of Alex backstage at *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (June 20, 2016, New York).





“I had about 5 minutes with Alexander Skarsgard in his green room before he went on the late show with Stephen Colbert. He was watching the Copa Amèrica. One of the easiest people to photograph.” .

-*polishlittlechicken* instagram, Photographer:  *Timothy Kuratek*


----------



## Santress

Alex at *Late Night with Seth Meyers* (June 21, 2016, NYC):

















Source:  SG Gallery for The Library


----------



## Santress

HQ/Tagged:






































Source: *Getty*


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful.

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


*


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Watch more of Alex’s interviews from when he was promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* in Australia on 06/15/16:

1. *Rove & Sam*, 2Day Hit 104.1  FM

* Alex talks about True Blood & Tarzan nudity with Rove & Sam.

Watch here:

http://www.2dayfm.com.au/shows/rove-and-sam/videos/alexander-skarsgard-chats-nude-tarzan/

2. *The Daily Edition*, Thomas Mitchell

*Alex talks Tarzan and delivers his verdict on Thomas Mitchell’s suggested sequels!

Watch here:

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/the-daily-edition/video/watch/31894516/one-on-one-with-alexander-skarsgard/

3.  *MTV Australia*

* Alex discusses working with Margot Robbie and getting a tramp stamp from her!

Watch here:

http://www.mtv.com.au/margot-robbie...him-a-tramp-stamp-tattoo-on-the-set-of-tarzan

Photo credit:  *RoveAndSam* twitter:




“What's better than chatting with #Alexander Skarsgard? A photo with Alexander Skarsgard! #Legend Of Tarzan #So Dreamy.”

https://twitter.com/RoveAndSam/status/745479353098633216


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up....

More pics from *Late Night with Seth Meyers* (June 21, 2016, NYC):








Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Vid from his appearance:

Alexander Skarsgård on Working with CGI Lions and Gorillas in Tarzan

http://www.nbc.com/late-night-with-...with-cgi-lions-and-gorillas-in-tarzan/3055459

More fan photos from New York:




"@alexander_skarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood @legendoftarzan #tarzan."

-*labmedia87* instagram




"Whos ready for #Alexander Skarsgård as Tarzan?"

-*RGPopCulture* twitter

https://twitter.com/RGPopCulture/status/745395729070440449


----------



## Santress

Another backstage shot of Alex at *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (June 20, 2016, New York) by :




"I typically steer away from shooting people with a wider focal lengths sense it tends to distort (enlarge items closer to the lens) them too much, but being that he is over 6ft 4inches and Tarzan I thought it would be interesting to try out. I shot this at 16mm on an x pro2 at 2.8 with natural light (around 24mm on a full)."

-*polishlittlechicken* instagram

Also on his website:




http://www.timothykuratek.com/#!/Galleries/Environmental-Portraits


----------



## Santress

An outtake from his photo shoot for *Wonderland* magazine (September/October 2011).
This one looks familiar - do we have it?

"Outtake I #wonderlandmagazine I May 2013 I #alexanderskarsgard I #styling @wayperry_edit."




-*bjarnejonasson* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another backstage shot of Alex at *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (June 20, 2016, New York) by :
> 
> View attachment 3388110
> 
> 
> "I typically steer away from shooting people with a wider focal lengths sense it tends to distort (enlarge items closer to the lens) them too much, but being that he is over 6ft 4inches and Tarzan I thought it would be interesting to try out. I shot this at 16mm on an x pro2 at 2.8 with natural light (around 24mm on a full)."
> 
> -*polishlittlechicken* instagram
> 
> Also on his website:
> 
> View attachment 3388110
> 
> 
> http://www.timothykuratek.com/#!/Galleries/Environmental-Portraits



I really like these photos. Perhaps Mr. Kuratek could do 'official' photoshoots with Alex? (crosses fingers).
I liked Alex's appearance with Colbert, I think he was relaxed and funny. And I'd completley forgotten that Alex had been there in the audience, back in October 2015.

Here's a little featurette video that I don't think has been posted before:


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.  Great clip.  Yep, I like Timothy Kuratek's pics too.

More fan pics of Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* in Australia (June 2016).




“Just a couple of blondes hanging out, chatting about loincloths and stuff! @thelegendoftarzan # Alexander Skarsgard.”

-*KarlsRutherford* twitter

https://twitter.com/KarlsRutherford/status/745739951526928384

*June 15, 2016, Australia




"Until next time # alexander skarsgard nicest guy ever # true blood # tarzan.”

-*aliiscoollike* instagram

*June ?, Australia


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the clip @BuckeyeChicago

His accent though in the clip - it's a bit sketchy, isn't it? There seemed to be some Louisiana twang in that "to get some friends" line.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is obviously bollocks _(New Idea and Woman's Day here in Oz are famous for...playing fast and loose with the truth_) but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* New Idea digital edition





jooa said:


>






BuckeyeChicago said:


> I really like these photos. Perhaps Mr. Kuratek could do 'official' photoshoots with Alex? (crosses fingers).
> I liked Alex's appearance with Colbert, I think he was relaxed and funny. And I'd completley forgotten that Alex had been there in the audience, back in October 2015.
> 
> Here's a little featurette video that I don't think has been posted before:


----------



## VampFan

I just tried with the new tpf to reply to people and effed it up majorlly, trying again,


----------



## VampFan

can someone try to explain how to reply on the new TPF..
I multi quoted and it just didn't work. how do you multi quote and reply?


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is obviously bollocks _(New Idea and Woman's Day here in Oz are famous for...playing fast and loose with the truth_) but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* New Idea digital edition


I wanted to post an emoji with crying/lauging but it's not available. On the other hand, this made me pee my pants. This article of the "all the women he's slept with just cracks me up.


----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


>




Thank you for this and all the other videos you've posted.  Still haven't figured out how to make the new TPF work, but i love these videos you've posted..Thank you so much


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I really like these photos. Perhaps Mr. Kuratek could do 'official' photoshoots with Alex? (crosses fingers).
> I liked Alex's appearance with Colbert, I think he was relaxed and funny. And I'd completley forgotten that Alex had been there in the audience, back in October 2015.
> 
> Here's a little featurette video that I don't think has been posted before:



Thanks, BC. Something totally new that I hadn't seen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> I just tried with the new tpf to reply to people and effed it up majorlly, trying again,



Hey Vamp,

Don't feel bad - it took me ages to figure out how to post etc in the new format.

To quote and multi-quote, it's the same thing. Hit the quote button on the message you want to .....quote.
Then, in the new message box down the bottom of the page that will have your icon to the left of it, selecting Insert Quotes, then choose Quote These Messages, they should appear in your message, and you can then space down from the top and type something above or below them


----------



## VampFan

Thank you. Hopefully with your input I'll figure it out. Appreciate it. I saw the quote this message, but I didn't want to click on it, but apparently that's what I needed to do.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VampFan said:


> Thank you. Hopefully with your input I'll figure it out. Appreciate it. I saw the quote this message, but I didn't want to click on it, but apparently that's what I needed to do.


Yeah, it's a bit confusing. If you're still getting stuck, PM me, I'll try and help you through. On the upside it's far easier now to upload images.


----------



## VampFan

How do you PM now? I keep looking but I can't find the PM part on this new updated site. Sorry. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Click on the profile name of the person you want to PM and choose Start Conversation


----------



## VampFan

Thanks to Free (Rock Star)!!, I'm figuring out the new TPF. Thank you Santress for all the pics. I have to agree with those that have commented on the videos of his interviews. He's doing really well.  He's more relaxed. This is from John Carter Files a week and plus ago about the movie. Don't think this was posted earlier.

*Shhh….Collider’s Matt Goldberg Has Kind Words for Legend of Tarzan*
June 3, 2016Michael SellersERBDOM

Shhhh…… I don’t want him to hear me mentioning this for fear it may scare him away.  But Collider’s  Matt Goldberg, who famously said of the second trailer for _Legend of Tarzan_: “this new trailer screams “_Pan_ of 2016? actually had some nice things to say today about the David Yates collaboration with Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie:

I’m hoping that _Legend of Tarzan_ is a bit of old-fashioned, rollicking fun. The character can be put to good use, and this is an interesting spin that takes matters away from an origin story and into a new mold where Tarzan is wrestling with his old ways versus his new, gentrified lifestyle as John Clayton III. Also, we’re not getting a _Planet of the Apes_ movie this year, so I’ll settle for killer apes where I can find them.

Maybe that’s not a 100% turnaround from prior negativity, but just like he’ll take killer apes where he can find them, I’ll take a kind word for LOT from a former famous naysayer whenever I can get it.

Make no mistake . . . .The  _Legend of Tarzan_ marketing campaign has a tremendous amount of heavy lifting to do if it is to even make it to “sleeper hit” level.  The deck is stacked against it in almost every way — old, nearly forgotten property, crowded summer slate, worst weekend possible in terms of competition. And WB’s strategy thus far has seemed to be very laid back, so much so that I’m pretty sure that when we get the first tracking numbers,  none of us are going to be dancing in the street.   But the good news is that — just as we’re seeing with Goldberg —  some of the initial hostility that greeted the rollout has melted away.

The most impactful single thing that has helped LOT along is a first trailer that caugh people by surprise and clearly has found some love on YouTube, where both the first and second LOT trailers are outdistancing Independence Day Resurgence — 23M to 21.5M for the first trailer, and second trailer, 7.2M to 6.6M?  And mind you —  IDR popped for a Superbowl Ad that cost more than all the LOT ad placements to date combined.   Yet still, underdog LOT is ahead in terms of trailer views on the studios’ respective home channels.  That’s something.  And LOT is WAY ahead of The BFG’s trailers — 7.6M for the first and 3.9 for the second.  And that’s with a Cannes premiere in the rearview mirror for that one.

Anyway  — trailer views tell us something, but not everything.  LOT is trailing IDR in Twitter mentions but leading The BFG, and overall social media has IDR slightly in front. But IDR, coming out a week before LOT, is being touted as a 100m opener, which means a $50m++ second weekend (the weekend it goes up against LOT and the BFG).   And no one is seriously predicting that just because LOT is whuppin’ up on IDR in the trailer views department, that it’s going to perform on the same level.  That would be an incautious leap.

But those ‘better -then-IDR’  trailer figures do say something.   They say that LOT is most assuredly NOT looking like _Pan_, or _Heart of the Sea_, or _Lone Ranger_, or _John Carter_, or any of the tank jobs that people six months back were invoking.  Check their trailer views and you’ll see what I’m talking about. LOT smokes them all by a factor of 3x to 4x.

So …. a little respect, please.

And that’s what Mr. Goldberg has given it.

Thank you, sir.

Now if WB will just throttle the promotion up a little . . . .
http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2016/...goldberg-has-kind-words-for-legend-of-tarzan/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good article @VampFan 

Encouraging to see how LOT is tracking alongside the other films.

Not long now...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Link to the NBC site and the video of Alex on Late Night with Seth Meyers

http://www.nbc.com/late-night-with-...with-cgi-lions-and-gorillas-in-tarzan/3055459


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the clip @BuckeyeChicago
> 
> His accent though in the clip - it's a bit sketchy, isn't it? There seemed to be some Louisiana twang in that "to get some friends" line.



Yes, he does seem to lose the accent a bit.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, it's a bit confusing. If you're still getting stuck, PM me, I'll try and help you through. On the upside it's far easier now to upload images.



Easy to upload pics and videos.
I do find it harder to edit in preview before I post, so I'm posting and then editing. Still figuring it out.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good article @VampFan
> 
> Encouraging to see how LOT is tracking alongside the other films.
> 
> Not long now...



According to the Variety article last week, neither BFG nor LOT are tracking that well. But I'm not sure either are going to show support in the way they're tracking things right now, especially BFG.

Here's another bit from TF, about a theater owner in Kentucky who's seen the movies and what he thinks of it and upcoming movies. He likes LOT.

http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/06/22/legend-of-tarzan-theater-guru-tweets-a-thumbs-up-mini-review/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp, Free & Buckeye.
Nice to see the old smilies back - much better than new ones (imo).

Fresh off Facebook this morning (June 23, 2016):





“Alex Skarsgard trying to cheer himself up after Sweden's limp performance at Euro16 #get associated.”

-Allan.kennedy.102 Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....447971551462.242560.632986462&type=3&theater


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex will be on WWHL with Aubrey Plaza on June 30.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Vamp, Free & Buckeye.
> Nice to see the old smilies back - much better than new ones (imo).
> 
> Fresh off Facebook this morning (June 23, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Alex Skarsgard trying to cheer himself up after Sweden's limp performance at Euro16 #get associated.”
> 
> -Allan.kennedy.102 Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....447971551462.242560.632986462&type=3&theater



He looks so sad! Sweden's national team doesn't seem that good right now.

*How ‘The Legend of Tarzan’ Got Modernized*
*The filmmakers introduce a conflicted hero and a feisty Jane*

The Legend of Tarzan,” a high-stakes, big-studio movie coming July 1 starring Alexander Skarsgard of “True Blood,” sets out to introduce the iconic, if dusty, character to a new generation.

“I wouldn’t say I was a massive fan,” said director David Yates, talking about the films he watched as a child starring Weissmuller, an Olympic gold-medal swimmer. “They always felt like they were B movies. Even as a kid I recognized they were cutting in the footage from some wildlife film they had from Africa.”
his Jane doesn’t wilt in Tarzan’s arms. She is feisty and independent. When she is in jeopardy, she fights back. The animals are hyperrealistic—all are computer-generated except a few village goats. The African natives are mostly valued allies, not just servile or menacing figures in the background. Tarzan is more psychologically complex.
“It’s a very 21st-century approach to that singular story and that person,” Mr. Yates said. “Those notions of ‘Me, Tarzan,’ You, Jane’...aren’t interesting at all.”
“Here we have a character who has a kinship and an empathy and a deep understanding of the natural world. That to me is a very contemporary, interesting character to explore.”
This Tarzan also has deeper motives for his tree-swinging heroics—in this case, uncovering slavery in the Congo in the late 19th century. He is aided by George Washington Williams, an American soldier played by Samuel L. Jackson. Williams is based on a real African-American soldier who traveled to the Congo and criticized the colonists’ treatment of the natives; some of Mr. Jackson’s lines come from an old letter, Mr. Yates said.

“The real hero is George Washington Williams in some ways,” he added.
“The Legend of Tarzan” introduces its protagonist years after he left Africa, where he was raised by apes. He is living a life of nobility as John Clayton in London with his wife Jane, an American whom he met in Africa.

When he hears from Williams that the Belgians have instituted slavery, he agrees to return, reluctantly allowing Jane to come along.

There is a hostile tribe awaiting him, but the true bad guys aren’t the natives but the colonists who come to exploit them.
The real villain is Christoph Waltz as Leon Rom, envoy to King Leopold of Belgium, who kidnaps Jane. Played by Margot Robbie, she engages in intellectual sparring with her captor and works with her Kuba friend Wasimbu to try to escape.

Making Africa seem authentic was especially important to the filmmakers because they shot the movie in England, except for six weeks in Gabon filming background, without the cast.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-the-legend-of-tarzan-got-modernized-1466712079


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm trying to catch up on all the promo and got to listen to Sway's interview. It was a good interview and it was nice to hear that DB liked it and that Sway now wants to see it, even though he'd been unsure about it.

A little article in the New York Times:

When Alexander Skarsgard was a boy in Sweden, his father, the actor Stellan, introduced him to a favorite character. And when Alexander grew up, he decided to play him.

“My dad is the biggest Tarzan fan ever, and we watched the old Johnny Weissmuller movies when I was a kid,” Mr. Skarsgard, 39, said. “So I was super excited about the idea of playing Tarzan. And I was curious: This is a story that’s been told 100 times over the past 100 years. What’s their take on it?”

“The Legend of Tarzan,” opening Friday, July 1, transports Edgar Rice Burroughs’s jungle boy, now living as Lord Greystoke in Britain, to the Congo Free State on a public relations tour sponsored by King Leopold II of Belgium. Accompanied by his wife, Jane (Margot Robbie), and George Washington Williams (Samuel L. Jackson), an American politician on a fact-finding mission, Tarzan stumbles into a trap masterminded by Captain Léon Rom (Christoph Waltz).

Whether critics consider this a timely critique of colonialism or another white-savior movie, Mr. Skarsgard is primarily focused on the opinion of one specific person. “My old man,” he said over lunch at Café Mogador in the East Village, his hard-won physique camouflaged by a crisp white shirt. “He has loved Tarzan since he was 6.” These are edited excerpts from the conversation.

*How did you get that incredible scenery?*
We shot north of London in this old Rolls-Royce airplane factory, with real trees and African bushes, a river and waterfall, a colonial town, an African village, a quarry and a lake with a steamboat. I remember Sam and I running across a patch of grass in an industrial neighborhood, [but in the movie], we’re running across miles and miles of savanna with a thousand wildebeest.

*The animals were computer generated, but what about your abs?*
They’re all mine. But I didn’t want any muscle mass that didn’t serve a purpose, because animals don’t have that. So the first phase was three months of bulking up, which was 7,000 calories a day of meat and potatoes and weight lifting. I put on about 24 pounds of muscle and fat. Then we switched to a much stricter diet, six small meals a day, and I started working with the choreographer Wayne McGregor.

*You don’t wear a loincloth. Are you comfortable with nudity?*
I’m totally comfortable if it makes sense. And for those scenes, I felt, why would he be wearing a loincloth? That kind of prudish behavior is very human. So it wouldn’t make sense for him, being raised by apes, to say, “Excuse me, guys, I actually want to cover up here.”

*Was the addition of Williams an attempt to update the racial issues in Burroughs’s stories?*
He was a real person, an African-American who went to the Congo and exposed what King Leopold was doing. At the time, Leopold was hailed as a philanthropist. He basically tricked the United States government and Europe into giving him the Congo because he said that he would civilize these indigenous people and build out the infrastructure. But what he actually did was genocide. And Sam’s character can sense that something is amiss.

*Is Jane modernized?*
Tarzan needs her as much as she needs him. A big part of his heart is still in the jungle, and she’s the only one who understands that desire to return to your roots. And it was important to find a Jane that, even though the movie takes place in the 1880s, was a modern heroine. Margot is warm and strong and tough.

*What did you do after you wrapped?*
My dad was shooting a Netflix mini-series in London. So I went straight to his house and spent four days on the couch being fed. He loves to cook, so we had rich pastas, bone marrow, mozzarella, red wine. I was in heaven.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/movies/alexander-skarsgard-of-sound-mind-and-body-to-play-tarzan.html?rref=collection/sectioncollection/movies&action=click&contentCollection=movies&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Free.
Crazy, crazy day - playing catch up too!

More from Monday (June 20, 2016):





"I have no words."

http://siriusxm.tumblr.com/post/146369454068/i-have-no-words

"Me and Alex with our hater blockers on lol, but seriously, what a great guy."





"Interrupting vacation pics for this guy! Been 3 years since me and @cococoffee87 saw Alex. Always the nicest guy  thanks for stopping!"





-*mypaperheart352* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nice little piece from ETOnline. I actually really like the camaraderie between these two in the clip.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Free!

From The Library:





i







Alex is featured in Sweden’s *Café’s Magazine’s* July/August issue. 

Here are some excerpts from the Café issue which hit newsstands on June 21, 2016:

On traveling for work and filming *Big Little Lies*:

*Alex:*  "This has been an intense last few weeks. I was here, then I went to New York, then to the Berlin Film Festival, then back to New York, then to Istanbul for another film festival - and then I came here two days ago and have started filming here now. I’m a little sore, but feeling good. Right now I am filming a miniseries for HBO called Big Little Lies. We’re shooting here in town and in Monterey, just south of San Francisco.“

On prepping for *The Legend of Tarzan* and consuming a 7,000 calorie/day diet:

*Alex:* "I just ate a lot of food, and lifted weights. I put on quite a bit of weight - but also fat. It bulked me up. Two months before we started filming, I went on a very strict diet with a chef who cooked six meals a day for me. He weighed proteins and came every three hours with a lunch box: ‘Eat this! Drink this! Do it here!’ I’ve never been involved with diets or had a personal trainer before, so this was quite new to me.”

The sacrifices were ultimately also social. All energy, physically and mentally, went into the film’s preparations and later recording in England.

“I was a wreck on the weekends. My dad was filming the TV series River in London at the same time and I met him twice in the three months he was there for it … I could not do much. I was not at a restaurant in eight months did not drink in eight months and did not really meet my friends. But at the same time it was such an incredible project. I saw it as a super exciting opportunity.” 

Sources:  *Café* article excerpt + cover:  Emil Persson for *Café.com* 
http://www.cafe.se/alexander-skarsgard-jag-var-ett-vrak-pa-helgerna/

+ rest of article: *The Library's* digital scans


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nice little piece from ETOnline. I actually really like the camaraderie between these two in the clip.




Love this. They really do have good chemistry. Explains their warm and fuzzy hugs at Sundance this year.


----------



## Santress

Speaking of good chemistry, *Gen Kill* reunion last night.




"We had a little #generationkill reunion in #NYC last night. Can't believe it's been almost 8 years since we shot the #hbo series in South Africa. #generationkillofficial #alexskarsgard #michaelkelly #emmyawards winning #tv #series. #marcmenchaca #danielfox #Tarzan."

-*realrudyreyes* instagram

via *a-quick-drink *tumblr

+

Alex with an adorable fan:




“So lucky to have met #AlexSkarsgard aka #Tarzan on set. Excited to watch #Tarzan2016  And I want to do more #films.”

-*alinetherese_official* instagram

via ASN


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I almost didn't recognise Rudy Reyes, he's gone feral hipster on us.

And yay for a GenKill reunion











Santress said:


> Speaking of good chemistry, *Gen Kill* reunion last night.
> 
> View attachment 3389321
> 
> 
> "We had a little #generationkill reunion in #NYC last night. Can't believe it's been almost 8 years since we shot the #hbo series in South Africa. #generationkillofficial #alexskarsgard #michaelkelly #emmyawards winning #tv #series. #marcmenchaca #danielfox #Tarzan."
> 
> -*realrudyreyes* instagram via *a-quick-drink *tumblr
> 
> via ASN


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nice little piece from ETOnline. I actually really like the camaraderie between these two in the clip.




Nice. Though I'm still not used to hearing him speak with a British accent, especially as it was an interview.



Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Free!
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> View attachment 3389284
> View attachment 3389285
> View attachment 3389286
> 
> i
> View attachment 3389287
> View attachment 3389288
> View attachment 3389289
> View attachment 3389290
> View attachment 3389291
> 
> 
> Alex is featured in Sweden’s *Café’s Magazine’s* July/August issue.
> 
> Here are some excerpts from the Café issue which hit newsstands on June 21, 2016:
> 
> On traveling for work and filming *Big Little Lies*:
> 
> *Alex:*  "This has been an intense last few weeks. I was here, then I went to New York, then to the Berlin Film Festival, then back to New York, then to Istanbul for another film festival - and then I came here two days ago and have started filming here now. I’m a little sore, but feeling good. Right now I am filming a miniseries for HBO called Big Little Lies. We’re shooting here in town and in Monterey, just south of San Francisco.“
> 
> On prepping for *The Legend of Tarzan* and consuming a 7,000 calorie/day diet:
> 
> *Alex:* "I just ate a lot of food, and lifted weights. I put on quite a bit of weight - but also fat. It bulked me up. Two months before we started filming, I went on a very strict diet with a chef who cooked six meals a day for me. He weighed proteins and came every three hours with a lunch box: ‘Eat this! Drink this! Do it here!’ I’ve never been involved with diets or had a personal trainer before, so this was quite new to me.”
> 
> The sacrifices were ultimately also social. All energy, physically and mentally, went into the film’s preparations and later recording in England.
> 
> “I was a wreck on the weekends. My dad was filming the TV series River in London at the same time and I met him twice in the three months he was there for it … I could not do much. I was not at a restaurant in eight months did not drink in eight months and did not really meet my friends. But at the same time it was such an incredible project. I saw it as a super exciting opportunity.”
> 
> Sources:  *Café* article excerpt + cover:  Emil Persson for *Café.com*
> http://www.cafe.se/alexander-skarsgard-jag-var-ett-vrak-pa-helgerna/
> 
> + rest of article: *The Library's* digital scans



Thanks, though I'm a little confused as to why they have a new photo shoot inside and the Belgian photoshoot pic as the cover. And apparently he's also got a King magazine interview out now as well.



Santress said:


> Speaking of good chemistry, *Gen Kill* reunion last night.
> 
> View attachment 3389321
> 
> 
> "We had a little #generationkill reunion in #NYC last night. Can't believe it's been almost 8 years since we shot the #hbo series in South Africa. #generationkillofficial #alexskarsgard #*michaelkelly* #emmyawards winning #tv #series. #marcmenchaca #danielfox #Tarzan."
> 
> -*realrudyreyes* instagram
> 
> via *a-quick-drink *tumblr
> 
> +
> 
> Alex with an adorable fan:
> 
> View attachment 3389322
> 
> 
> “So lucky to have met #AlexSkarsgard aka #Tarzan on set. Excited to watch #Tarzan2016  And I want to do more #films.”
> 
> -*alinetherese_official* instagram
> 
> via ASN



GK reunions are the best reunions.
I like Michael Kelly on House of Cards, he's so very creepy.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I almost didn't recognise R*udy Reyes, he's gone feral hipster on us.*
> 
> And yay for a GenKill reunion



He's been feral hipster for awhile now. At work about a year ago someone had the National Geographic channel on the break room tv, and some Alaska survival reality show was on, and there was Rudy, being all beardy.


----------



## OHVamp

I must admit his accent is pretty darn good and not off putting, and I'm one who's been pretty vocal about fearing it. Happily surprised.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The LA promotion has begun, Margot's doing a Q&A at a screening tonight:

http://www.australiansinfilm.org/event-2268450

And this afternoon Margot and Alex will take part in Vanity Fair Facebook Q&A:

https://www.facebook.com/vanityfair....8810407571/10153847367252572/?type=3&theater


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's weird, I was just chatting to Bag on FB and the notification came up about VF.

I watched. It was fun. Some shots.












Source: VF Facebook and my screenshots


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*nvm - I keep trying to post but it's just not happening.

*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *nvm - I keep trying to post but it's just not happening.*



I was wondering what was going on!

Here's a brief behind the scenes montage, not that interesting, really, but I'm still taking any little tidbit I can.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex and Margot in LA today






*Source*: characteristicallyaskars








> javier_ruescas: Here, with my sis @margotrobbie and my bro Alexander in the jungle!


*Source:* https://twitter.com/javier_ruescas


----------



## Santress

Another shot from today:

https://twitter.com/javier_ruescas/status/746468783619977216


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Apparently blue is the color of the day. And WTF is Margot wearing?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Source: justwanderingneverlost on Instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> I have no chill. Here are some creeper pics I took of Alexander Skarsgård and Margot Robbie. They did a Q & A at my hotel and Alex is staying in the room across from the courtyard of mine!!!


*Source*: http://julian-astra.tumblr.com/post/146424126301


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Margot and Alex for the Legend of Tarzan and the Stop Ivory campaign


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Fan photos from today (June 25, 2016, LA):




“I don't usually take a selfie but who could resist this guy? #LegendOfTarzan #Tarzan #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard (someone's excited!)”

-*melissanorthway* instagram

"Writer @SabinaHasNoR got to chat with #LegendOfTarzan stars @MargotRobbie & #AlexanderSkarsgard this morning!"






https://twitter.com/ThatsITLA/status/746773040789233664

“If a walk in the jungle includes #alexanderskarsgard in a loin cloth, I'm in. #LegendOfTarzan #trueblood #ericnorthman #selfie #bae #drooling.”





-*sassymamainla* instagram






https://twitter.com/BlackGirlGeeks/status/746777196878958592






https://twitter.com/DCfilmgirl/status/746778748456841216




https://twitter.com/BritniDWrites/status/746776970772381696






https://twitter.com/CineMovie/status/746780097051385856





https://twitter.com/MizMeliz/status/746782772979601408

“Interviewing #alexanderskarsgard today. more about his role in @legendoftarzan on to the blog soon #legendoftarzan.”






-*SarahScoop* twitter 

https://twitter.com/SarahScoop/status/746790637257646080

"Kevin interviewing Alexander Skarsgard & Margot Robbie for #LegendofTarzan  #obsessedwiththem #margotsaidhitome #bye.”






-*dcfilmgirl* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

I like that shirt on him.

Alex and Margot did a really fun Q&A for EW today.  I can't get the link to work.  It's available on EWs Facebook page.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Kit. I don't see anything.

"So, this just happened.... Wow! Alexander Skarsgård is the perfect Tarzan!
#LegendOfTarzan #Blogger #Tarzan #PressJunket #FanGirl #twitter."






-*joyceduboise* instagram

"Alexander Skarsgard: "I had a horrible diet." Afterwards he hung out at his dad's place & binged.  #LegendOfTarzan."






https://twitter.com/CineMovie/status/746786854775644161

'Great interview with #alexanderskarsgard #samuelljackson for the movie #tarzan. Lots of fun.
#ascenders #skypunch."






-*clgaber* instagram






“Skarsguard describes his grueling diet  and the relief of getting to eat with his father for a week after wrap.” 

https://twitter.com/BlackGirlGeeks/status/746779042234302464






“Skarsguard jokes about trying to convince Yates to wear a loin cloth.”

https://twitter.com/BlackGirlGeeks/status/746778176886439936

-*BlackGirlGeeks* twittter






“At #TheLegendOfTarzan press conference #djimonhounsou #MargotRobbie #davidyates #AlexanderSkarsgaard @SamuelLJackson.”

-*blackfilm* twitter

https://twitter.com/blackfilm/status/746804000448622592






”I think it’s pretty safe to say today was a really good day! Loved talking #LegendOfTarzan with him after visiting the set in London #AlexanderSkarsgard.”

-*krisily* instagram






'With a rebel yell! #alexanderscarsgard was such a great interview today at #Tarzan premiere in LA today. He said, “I wanted to wear a loin cloth, but it was really a sarong.” #ascenders #skypunch.”

-*clgaber* instagram


----------



## Santress

Sweet Alby who's always been so generous in sharing her scans of Alex from his younger days finally got to meet Alex.

Like this story and on tumblr? Show Alby some blog love here:

http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/146472459264/a-summer-day-encounter-so-it-finally-happened

From Albynet tumblr:







A summer day Encounter

So it finally happened. My dreams of sharing the same air with Sweden’s best export ever came true. Alex went to the Seth Meyers on June 21st and I got to speak with him! I’m writing this while still on a daze! 

My hope was to get in the show and just watch him from afar… That alone would have made my day and, and-oh well who am I kidding… my life for that matter LOL. I didn’t have confirmed tickets but they always hand out stand-by tickets for the ones that stand in line. The average chance for Seth Meyers is the first 40-45 people (for Fallon is half that number for example). I arrived super early and got the #1 stand-by ticket, I was feeling very happy and confident since even the employees told me that I’m definitely getting in. However, it turned out that for the first time in the history of the show not a single stand-by ticket holder got in!!! I was utterly heartbroken and just wanted to leave. I thought of waiting a little in case I would see him coming out as he was probably already recording his segment. Sadly 30 Rock has too many exits so I decided to just let it go. It’s not the same to “stalk” Alex via Tumblr 11000 kilometers away as I’ve done it for years than on the flesh. As much as I admire him and wanted to meet him he is a human being and for those very same reasons he deserves non-creepy stalking fans. Anyway I’m leaving the building all sad and hopeless and then bam! …I raise my head and see him. I had to blink as I thought he was already inside and also because I swear there was a golden halo around him LOL.
After almost a decade of reading or watching fan encounters, and people always describing him not only as breathtakingly stunning but as being the sweetest and the kindest, the best, etc I can only say that’s exactly who he is but at the same time that is quite the understatement, as he is all that and so much more. I know, I know, I’m starstruck and biased of course, but that’s what I experienced. A true gentleman. Her assistant was rushing him because he was in a hurry indeed; the show was being recorded and he had to do his segment. Nevertheless he took time to speak with me. Took multiple pictures, hugged me, signed his autograph, received a present I gave him and even gave me an “exclusive”. The total was like 4 minutes, which doesn’t sound much but believe me it is an eternity for celebrities, and like I said before, he was in a hurry and being expected upstairs, yet he was gracious enough to caught up with me.

He has the sweetest voice and he speaks in such a gentle manner. I know I’m Shakespeare right? But please bear with me as English is not my first language and I have not recovered from the encounter. That’s as complex as my adjectives go.

Good thing is that I stayed frosty, friends. I’m quite surprised at myself and proud too why not LOL. We talked as if we were good old friends! Of course the minute he left and entered the building I lost it and had a major meltdown. I was over the moon. I still am and is going to be preserved forever in my memory.

He just irradiates pure love. Now I know why he doesn’t have a sweet tooth; he is 6 ft 4 in of pure Swedish sweetness himself.
Thank you Alex for being who you are.

And fellow fans don’t fret, if I’ve met him… there’s hope for everyone! And there’s certainly plenty of generosity of spirit in him to meet and greet all of us. Just hang in there. Your time will come and it will be AMAZING.

Alby

PS: As the 
fans already knew, the Latin America premiere is going to be in Argentina. The movie will be in theatres on July 21st so I thought he was going to visit the country around that date. However Alex told me he’ll be in Argentina in two weeks time. Which makes it before the London premiere or very soon after! So there you go Argentina, get ready!

http://albynet.tumblr.com/post/146472459264/a-summer-day-encounter-so-it-finally-happened


----------



## Kitkath70

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Kit. I don't see anything.



I can't get think link to work.  It's available on EW's Facebook page.  Really worth a watch. Just Alex and Margot asking each other questions for about 20 minutes.  They are adorable together.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> I can't get think link to work.  It's available on EW's Facebook page.  Really worth a watch. Just Alex and Margot asking each other questions for about 20 minutes.  They are adorable together.



KitKath, not sure if this is the one, but this is a new BTS clip


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I had trouble loading it too KK.

Click on here to go to the FB video


----------



## GlamazonD

New decoration, niiice 

Thanks everyone for all the new pictures, videos and articles 

Just being critical once in the lifetime I hope brown is not his new favorite color and if he really has a stylist now, nothing has improved imo.

Skarsguard, scarsgard, skarsgaard... really   No wonder he feels need to be repetitive in interviews


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for all the pics and info!  Can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## Santress

^yw. Thanks for all the updates, ladies.
I guess FB don't work with the new set up - yet - and is link only for now.

More fan pics from yesterday in LA (June 25, 2016):






"It's been awhile since I've seen this handsome guy. I'm glad he is looking better than he was before (I was worried). As always he was as sweet as can be. It was great to see him. Even though his handlers tried to rush him, he came right over and took time to talk. Alex really is so gracious to his fans. #alexanderskarsgard #legendoftarzan #Tarzan #photoopgirls #trueblood #trubie #truetotheend #takeyournegativityelsewhere."

-*fallen_star1* instagram






"Went out searching for #Tarzan yesterday in the jungle...found him! #LegendOfTarzan #alexanderskarsgard #latergram #tarzanexperience
.
Stay tuned for my blog post recapping yesterday's fun event with the #TrueBlood actor, #MargotRobbie & director #DavidYates. It will go up later in the week!
#tarzanexperience trueblood alexanderskarsgard margotrobbie ..."

-*realmomofsfv* instagram






"Alexander Skarsgård was so nice at the #legendoftarzan interview."

-*yvonneinla* instagram

"swinging Saturdays #thelegendoftarzan style @etnow @MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard."






https://twitter.com/carlyjsteel/status/746862404982571008






"A weekend of great interviews and non-contagious air hugs with lovely people for @fandango! They all made my job easy, even with this bloody cold. #LegendofTarzan #CaptainFantastic #TheInfiltrator #HugLyfe."

-*aliciamalone* instagram






"Got to hang with this yummy guy today. #alexanderskarsgard #legendoftarzan."

-*kitchona* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That fallen star though.....her hashtags. Yeah..#SorryNotSorryBeyotch






ETA: Took my 9yr old and some friends to the movies for his birthday yesterday....LoT marketing is everywhere. Huge cardboard + foam pieces in the cinema. Didn't take a photo because I was wrangling 10 kids. And the TV marketing here has really picked up now too. Lots of ads after 7pm for the film.


----------



## Santress

More...

From The Library:

I think this is from today? (June 26, 2016):

"Press junket of #TARZAN."





https://twitter.com/djimonhounsou/status/747202209113317376

From June 24, 2016, LA:






“Look who we passed yesterday… #LaLeyendaDeTarzán. #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard DC @WBPictures_Ar.”

-*cinesargentinos* twitter

https://twitter.com/cinesargentinos/status/746710827038838784

From June 25, 2016, Los Angeles:











“Had fun this morning with @officialalexanders @samuelljackson & #davidyates during The Legend of Tarzan press conference!”

-*jana1023* instagram

From June 20, 2016, New York:






“My dude Alex Skarsgard, doing him. Wait you read that wrong.”

-*Jmc_Williams* twitter

https://twitter.com/Jmc_Williams/status/745704887300800514

From June 23, 2016, Los Angeles?:






“I met Alexander Skarsgård.”

-*johnnyttsunami *twitter  

https://twitter.com/johnnyttsunami/status/746184547537027072


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That fallen star though.....her hashtags. Yeah..#SorryNotSorryBeyotch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Took my 9yr old and some friends to the movies for his birthday yesterday....LoT marketing is everywhere. Huge cardboard + foam pieces in the cinema. Didn't take a photo because I was wrangling 10 kids. And the TV marketing here has really picked up now too. Lots of ads after 7pm for the film.



FallenStar is such a special snowflake. Grr.
Glad to see that they've stepped up the advertising in Oz. The review embargo is apparently lifted on Wednesday, so at least here we'll get to see what the reviews are. If they're good, it'll definitely help, especially as Independence Day: Resurgence is not doing well at.all. At least not in the States.



Santress said:


> More...
> 
> I think this is from today? (June 26, 2016):
> 
> "Press junket of #TARZAN."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/djimonhounsou/status/747202209113317376
> 
> From June 24, 2016, LA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Look who we passed yesterday… #LaLeyendaDeTarzán. #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard DC @WBPictures_Ar.”
> 
> -*cinesargentinos* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/cinesargentinos/status/746710827038838784
> 
> From June 25, 2016, Los Angeles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Had fun this morning with @officialalexanders @samuelljackson & #davidyates during The Legend of Tarzan press conference!”
> 
> -*jana1023* instagram



Thanks for the new pics, the ones with Djimon look like today's, as he's got a new shirt. I'm liking the short sleeve polo look on him, shows off his arms quite nicely. If he rewears the clothes that's he's had for this promo tour the way he does his 'own' clothes, he'll not have buy anything new for years! 

I'm not sure this has been posted yet, but not only will he be on Conan O'Brien on Tuesday, he'll also be on The Talk on Tuesday, not one I'm looking forward to as I'm not fond of the hosts, but it will hit that key female demographic.

The premiere is tomorrow. Not only am I interested in what he'll wear, I'm also interested if any members of the Swedish Posse will be there. Valter's been in the US, so I'm hoping he's still here and we'll get some SkarsBrothers pics.

ETA:
This is another short featurette I don't think has been posted yet From Gabon to the Big Screen:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> FallenStar is such a special snowflake. Grr.
> Glad to see that they've stepped up the advertising in Oz. The review embargo is apparently lifted on Wednesday, so at least here we'll get to see what the reviews are. If they're good, it'll definitely help, especially as Independence Day: Resurgence is not doing well at.all. At least not in the States.
> 
> Thanks for the new pics, the ones with Djimon look like today's, as he's got a new shirt. I'm liking the short sleeve polo look on him, shows off his arms quite nicely. If he rewears the clothes that's he's had for this promo tour the way he does his 'own' clothes, he'll not have buy anything new for years!
> 
> I'm not sure this has been posted yet, but not only will he be on Conan O'Brien on Tuesday, he'll also be on The Talk on Tuesday, not one I'm looking forward to as I'm not fond of the hosts, but it will hit that key female demographic.
> 
> The premiere is tomorrow. Not only am I interested in what he'll wear, I'm also interested if any members of the Swedish Posse will be there. Valter's been in the US, so I'm hoping he's still here and we'll get some SkarsBrothers pics.



Re: _Independence Day_, when we walked out of _Ice Age 5_ on Sunday, the cinema was packed. As ID2 only opened Thursday here I'd say it was for that. Opening weekends are hard to judge, some films can sustain that over a few weeks, others can't. I don't think ID2 really can though it might do well in Asia. For me, the marketing campaign in terms of interviews has been far more in favour of LoT in terms of likability.   I'm going to sound like an assh*le but Liam Hemsworth is no Chris. He's very down to earth in interviews but IMO he's missing that "it" factor.

A side note: We saw _Whiskey Tango Foxtrot_ that co-stars Margot over the weekend as well, and it was really, really good. Unexpectedly so. I'd highly recommend it.

A lot of the stuff Alex did in Australia will start appearing soon too. That Richard Wilkins interview and some others with film critics normally air just before the film premieres.

_The Talk_? Really? Oh gawd.  *vomit*  Conan should be fun though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Meant to add: in terms of competition and the reception to _The BFG_? We had previews for about 10 films before _Ice Age 5._ The kid demographic was about ages 6 through to 12 in our cinema. I'd say _The BFG_ got the* least* enthusiastic reaction. _The Life of Pets_ was the one the kids got excited about, as well as a very cool one called _Kubo and The Two Strings _which I actually want to see as well.


----------



## audiogirl

And didn't he look just thrilled to pose with fallen star yet again?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Re: _Independence Day_, when we walked out of _Ice Age 5_ on Sunday, the cinema was packed. As ID2 only opened Thursday here I'd say it was for that. Opening weekends are hard to judge, some films can sustain that over a few weeks, others can't. I don't think ID2 really can though it might do well in Asia. For me, the marketing campaign in terms of interviews has been far more in favour of LoT in terms of likability.   I'm going to sound like an assh*le but Liam Hemsworth is no Chris. He's very down to earth in interviews but IMO he's missing that "it" factor.
> 
> A side note: We saw _Whiskey Tango Foxtrot_ that co-stars Margot over the weekend as well, and it was really, really good. Unexpectedly so. I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> A lot of the stuff Alex did in Australia will start appearing soon too. That Richard Wilkins interview and some others with film critics normally air just before the film premieres.
> 
> _The Talk_? Really? Oh gawd.  *vomit*  Conan should be fun though.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meant to add: in terms of competition and the reception to _The BFG_? We had previews for about 10 films before _Ice Age 5._ The kid demographic was about ages 6 through to 12 in our cinema. I'd say _The BFG_ got the* least* enthusiastic reaction. _The Life of Pets_ was the one the kids got excited about, as well as a very cool one called _Kubo and The Two Strings _which I actually want to see as well.



IDR got not only horrible critic reviews, it didn't do well in terms of audience reviews either. So I doubt that it's going to hold very well next weekend.
The tracking so far for both LOT and BFG is pretty tepid, but I think there's more room for LOT to do much better, especially if it does get good reviews and word of mouth. There's been less attention to BFG's tracking numbers, but considering that it's Spielberg there's been the general industry presumption that it'll do fine. But there doesn't seem to be much interest in it, the main core audience seems to be more interested in Finding Dory or in Secret Life of Pets, which opens on July 8 here. For it's primary audience LOT doesn't have as much competition, I'm not considering The Purge 3 direct competition, though it'll probably put up numbers in 20-30 million dollar range.
Kubo and the Two Strings comes out in the States in August I think, and has already been seen by quite a few critics/writers, who loved it.
IDR and Liam 'The Lesser' Hemsworth: No, he doesn't have the charisma of his brother Chris. And Chris can't open a movie that isn't Marvel, bless. They're nice guys but right now don't appear to have the acting chops to be the stars that HW seems to want them to be, at least not here in the States. Though Chris does look to be the best thing in the upcoming Ghostbusters, which doesn't look funny at all.
The Talk, yeah that could get embarrassing/excruciating really quickly. But hopefully not.

@audiogirl: Alex looked sooo thrilled to see her again! It's not as if she's the only fan who keeps getting pics with him, but I do think there are times when he wonders why they keep doing it.
And Free, her hashtags are so annoying, but I think she gets off on the negativity.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> And didn't he look just thrilled to pose with fallen star yet again?



I just can't with her and those hashtags. I think the only salty one is her TBH.


----------



## audiogirl

For a while she seemed to be besties with now departed Vicious B*tch. Yeah, she feeds off the negativity.


----------



## VampFan

Just rolling my eyes with fallen star. The fact that I recognize her, lets me know that she wants her 15 minutes. Whatever.
Going to add to the conversation:
*What Does Independence Day’s Box Office Nose Dive Mean for Legend of Tarzan? (Update)*
June 26, 2016Michael SellersERBDOM

Update Sunday 10:15AM: IDR is now pegged at $41.6M for the weekend, not $45M as they were estimating yesterday.  The $41.6M figure includes actuals for Friday and Saturday, plus estimates for Sunday. If the WOM continues to be terrible — it could get revised downward again tomorrow.  This definitely sets it up for less than $20m in its second weekend.

It’s Saturday morning of Independence Day Resurgence’s opening weekend and it’s clear that IDR is performing far, far below initial expecations and significantly below the more recent downgraded expectations.  It’s now looking like a $45M opening weekend with a disastrous Rotten Tomatoes critics score of 34% and an audience score of 42%.  This means that whereas at one point it looked like Legend of Tarzan would be facing a robust IDR doing $50M++ on its second weekend — it now looks like it will be lucky to crack $20M on its second weekend — which is LOT’s first weekend.

But before we get too carried away with that, we have to also consider that Finding Dory is having a ridiculously strong second weekend at $75M and that means that FD on its third weekend will likely be in the $35-40M range, whereas previously it was reasonable to think it would be 20-25M by then. So while IDR will be 30m less on its second weekend than expected, FD will be 15-20M higher…..

That said, the IDR audience and the LOT audience are far more similar than the FD audience (or BFG for that matter) …. so the bottom line is that IDR tanking is good for LOT and creates some running room for Tarzan to get out there and grab some additional viewers.

How many?

Tracking still has LOT at around $30M for the 4 day weekend.  That’s not good.  It needs to reach at least $40M for the 3 day weekend — and $48-50M for the 4 day weekend to be regarded a success.   Although keeping in mind that a lot of projections had it at $23-28M for the four day weekend, even a performance in the low thirties would beat expectations and help the narrative for the movie.

The other thing that is generally good for LOT is that Sony decided at the last minute to move The Shallows up by a week from July 1 to June 24 — and it has takena $16M bite out of this weekend’s box office, meaning it will take a much smaller bite next weeken.  And _The Shallows_, which is all about Blake Lively getting into it with sharks, does pull from substantially the same demo as LOT and IDR.

So — how are we looking?

Figure IDR’s poor performance is at least a $3m boost for LOT. So let’s say LOT is at 30M, then it gets that $3m boost — what really needs to happen is for the promotion this last week to find another 5 m, and good WOM from Thursday night to Monday to generate another boost of 2-3M …..add all that up and it gets to 40M, exceeds expectations, and has “sleeper hit” potential.

Hope so. We’ll see.
http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2016/...x-office-nose-dive-mean-for-legend-of-tarzan/

I really don't know what to think about how LoT will do. I am heartened that my husband saw a trailer for Tarzan (several weeks ago) and on his own said, we need to see this. Of course, I was all in. Waiting for the reviews on Wednesday, but we will be there first weekend.

Thank you, everyone, for posting all the pics and video clips. I feel overwhelmed with all the info after the drought, but I'm loving it. Thank you..


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Vamp & Jooa.

Alex at a press conference for *The Legend of Tarzan* (June 26, 2016, Beverly Hills).




















Source:  SG Gallery for The Library


----------



## Santress

HQs/Tagged:












Source:  *Getty*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great pics. I'd like to thank whoever is dressing him. 

While it looks like he's about to go play nine holes of sockless golf, I think this modern, slightly preppy look is working for him. He looks sharp.


----------



## a_sussan

He do looks sharp and preppy.. *lol*.. but I like it. 

Thanks Santress for the pics. And joaa for the clip. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More from twitter/instagram:

From *Ariel Dumas*, a writer for *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert*:







“Wrote this based on a dumb bit I once did in the van w/ Second City castmates.  These 2 cool dudes nailed it.



also met this nice dude.”

-*ArielDumas* twitter

https://twitter.com/ArielDumas/status/745307086461018112

https://twitter.com/ArielDumas/status/745366108346023939






"When Alexander Skarsgard visited The Late Show with Stephen Colbert, he invited a Swedish classic: Kalles caviar. Ratings? The host was extremely hesitant, but what does it matter when our caviar is loved by the Swedish people? Foto: The Late Show with Stephen Colbert/Youtube #lateshowwithstephencolbert #alexanderskarsgård #kalleskaviar #swedishfood #orklafoodssverige."

-*orklafoodssverige* instagram






"He confessed, he still has a beast inside! That was a very funny interview, Alexandr said, if he would have a chance he would talk to sloth about life. #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #interview #lovemyjob #newmovie #tv #funny."

-*anna.pavlova.la* instagram


----------



## jooa




----------



## VampFan

*Early Legend of Tarzan Review Breaks the Embargo then Disappears (Update)*
June 27, 2016Michael SellersERBDOM, Legend of Tarzan (Movie)


ORIGINAL POST: Looks like not everyone is honoring the embargo.  (We are — our review will appear when the embargo ends at 6am Wednesday). Meanwhile  Back to the Movies in the UK has posted a favorable review. Read the full review here.

UPDATE  9am:   Looks like WB is enforcing the Embargo. The link with the review has been disabled, so I guess people will just have to stay tuned.  I will leave this post up just so people know what’s going on understand the news aspect of this which is that Back to the Movies did post a review, but it has disappeared after a couple of hours.
http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/06/27/back-to-the-movies-legend-of-tarzan-review/

Did anyone get a chance to read the review before they took it down? At least they call it favorable.


----------



## Julia_W

Hi, Vampfan,
I read the review on IMDB this morning.  I was surprised to see it, and it made me wonder if it was for real.  It was very favorable.  The reviewer said that he had great expectations for the movie and that his expectations were surpassed.  He stated that the plot was simple but fun.  He said that even with all of the special effects in the movie, it was the cast that lifted it up.  His highest praise was for Samuel L. Jackson for providing the levity.  He said that he wished Tarzan had more dialogue and was allowed more personality, but he is Tarzan after all.  I'm trying to remember details, but overall it was extremely positive.  He said that it bested Jungle Book..


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Julia. Glad to hear it. Well, at least we have one positive so far.


----------



## Julia_W

I remembered one more thing. The reviewer said he wished it had lasted longer!  It left him wanting more.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info., Vamp & Julia.

HQ & beautiful from yesterday's press conference (June 27, 2016):
















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

"#Tarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard with Kelly and @realdlhughley! #LiveKelly."






-*livekelly* instagram

"Tonight, @louisaguirre chats with Alexander Skarsgard & @MargotRobbie about their new film @LegendOfTarzan."






https://twitter.com/TheInsider/status/747504909323485188


----------



## Kitkath70

VampFan said:


> *Early Legend of Tarzan Review Breaks the Embargo then Disappears (Update)*
> June 27, 2016Michael SellersERBDOM, Legend of Tarzan (Movie)
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL POST: Looks like not everyone is honoring the embargo.  (We are — our review will appear when the embargo ends at 6am Wednesday). Meanwhile  Back to the Movies in the UK has posted a favorable review. Read the full review here.
> 
> UPDATE  9am:   Looks like WB is enforcing the Embargo. The link with the review has been disabled, so I guess people will just have to stay tuned.  I will leave this post up just so people know what’s going on understand the news aspect of this which is that Back to the Movies did post a review, but it has disappeared after a couple of hours.
> http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/06/27/back-to-the-movies-legend-of-tarzan-review/
> 
> Did anyone get a chance to read the review before they took it down? At least they call it favorable.



Here's a link to the review. Someone got a screen cap before it was pulled down.  Its also linked on IMDB on the new review thread.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://bttm.co.uk/the-legend-of-tarzan-review/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Here's a link to the review. Someone got a screen cap before it was pulled down.  Its also linked on IMDB on the new review thread.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://bttm.co.uk/the-legend-of-tarzan-review/



That's a really good review. Thanks KK. Let's hope the others are equally so.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

How many knit polo shirts with loafer combos can they put him in? It does suit him (ha) but Don Draper is going to come out of retirement and smack him for stealing his look. 

I will be one of those contributing to the first weekend box office, my friend just invited me to go with her and her nephews when it opens here Thursday night. As she noted, for once, there's payoff for us wrapped in an action flick...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> How many knit polo shirts with loafer combos can they put him in? It does suit him (ha) but Don Draper is going to come out of retirement and smack him for stealing his look.
> 
> I will be one of those contributing to the first weekend box office, my friend just invited me to go with her and her nephews when it opens here Thursday night. As she noted, for once, there's payoff for us wrapped in an action flick...



We're going the weekend after. It opens here on July 7 and we'll be there on the 16th.

It is a tad Draper-ish. In a good way


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


>




OMG, I love this! WB is probably going 'wait, you have five minutes to promote this movie to this reporter and you end up talking about nipples!?' Now I'm going to have to look closer at his chest (and Stellan's) 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> We're going the weekend after. It opens here on July 7 and we'll be there on the 16th.
> 
> It is a tad Draper-ish. In a good way



It is, but less douchey (I never liked Draper).

This gentlemen is the creative director of Men's Health, new issue out Wednesday, interview with Alex, didn't say anything about new photos though. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHKrBbHALhL/?taken-by=declanfahy

As for the review, there's always someone who's going to break the embargo, and on IMBD there are already people who've seen it who've voted on it:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/


----------



## VampFan

Kitkath70 said:


> Here's a link to the review. Someone got a screen cap before it was pulled down.  Its also linked on IMDB on the new review thread.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://bttm.co.uk/the-legend-of-tarzan-review/



Thanks, Kit. Nice to read it in it's entirety. 


BuckeyeChicago said:


> OMG, I love this! WB is probably going 'wait, you have five minutes to promote this movie to this reporter and you end up talking about nipples!?' Now I'm going to have to look closer at his chest (and Stellan's)
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but less douchey (I never liked Draper).
> 
> This gentlemen is the creative director of Men's Health, new issue out Wednesday, interview with Alex, didn't say anything about new photos though.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHKrBbHALhL/?taken-by=declanfahy
> 
> As for the review, there's always someone who's going to break the embargo, and on IMBD there are already people who've seen it who've voted on it:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/



I'm dying. The women in all the age groups gave it a higher score than the men, especially the older they get. Haha.


----------



## Kitkath70

People magazine has the red carpet at the premiere live on Facebook.

ETA it just ended.  I'm pretty sure I saw Bjorn and Lisa and Kristen BvS walking the carpet.  The girl who was shooting the video from her phone was moving around so much it was hard to see everyone.
LOT shared the video on their Facebook page. Sorry, the link won't post here.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks, Kit. Nice to read it in it's entirety.
> 
> 
> I'm dying. *The women in all the age groups gave it a higher score than the men, especially the older they get. Haha*.



Yep, the ladies like it! Under 18's, not so much.



Kitkath70 said:


> People magazine has the red carpet at the premiere live on Facebook.
> 
> ETA it just ended.  I'm pretty sure I saw Bjorn and Lisa and Kristen BvS walking the carpet.  The girl who was shooting the video from her phone was moving around so much it was hard to see everyone.
> LOT shared the video on their Facebook page. Sorry, the link won't post here.


KBvS is definitely there:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHLjt8GA8qJ/?taken-by=kristinbauer&hl=en

and I thought I saw Bjorne's hair as well. The shaky phonecam was very annoying.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yep, the ladies like it! Under 18's, not so much.
> 
> 
> KBvS is definitely there:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHLjt8GA8qJ/?taken-by=kristinbauer&hl=en
> 
> and I thought I saw Bjorne's hair as well. The shaky phonecam was very annoying.



So happy about KBvS! I love her and their friendship.


----------



## Santress

I love KBvS too. Glad his friends are supporting him.

Pics are coming in:







pecheyy instagram






movieguide instagram






http://phoebetonkin.tumblr.com/post/146582105144/alexander-skarsgard-attends-the-legend-of-tarzan





cameronranney8 instagram

SPOTTED: The handsome @AlexSkarsgard1 at the #LegendOfTarzan premiere tonight! @legendoftarzan






https://twitter.com/Hollyscoop/status/747619948227235844





https://twitter.com/margotrobbiebr/status/747618627596214272

Alexander Skarsgård looks thrilled to meet his fans! Where's his loincloth though?! #Tarzan @dolbytheatre












https://twitter.com/accessbookings/status/747619715380543489


----------



## Kitkath70

LOT Facebook also shared USA today's coverage.  It's much better, as in not shaky.  Jon Voight, Magic Johnson, Bo Derek and Hozier are there too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MJ's still a star, but Jon Voight and Bo Derek? BD had that awful Tarzan movie back in the 80's, why would you invite her?


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex and Margot have to have stylists coordinating their outfits.   His white polo and her white dress with the cherries on it looked great together and now he's wearing a tie with embroidered flowers that match the embroidery on her dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just taking a lunch break but Alex and Margot look great, as do their co-stars, Samuel, Djimon and Christoph are bringing it. It's a _huge_ turnout.  

And I LOVE what Margot is wearing - that dress is gorgeous. Nice to see KBvS there too.


----------



## Santress

More:






ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD!!!

*ship_shipping_ship *instagram






Interviewing #AlexanderSkarsgard, Hollywood's new Tarzan, at the world premiere of #TheLegendOfTarzan. 
#hollywood #trueblood #tarzan
*
abc7george* instagram






Tarzan aka Alexander Skarsgård @legendoftarzan @dolbytheatre #legendoftarzan #tarzan #hollywood #dolbytheatre #alexanderskarsgard

*julie3667* instagram






So happy I saw this king

*v_ivie* instagram






The Legend himself, #AlexanderSkarsgard | “Our Tarzan is actually quite a layered, complicated human being. Alex could deliver it all.” - Director #DavidYates #LegendOfTarzan






Director David Yates reunites with the incredible #LegendOfTarzan cast at the world premiere! | “The development of this film was quite a journey, but it was David Yates who guided us home. His considerable talents, and those of our cast and crew, combined to bring us a great movie-going experience.” - Producer Alan Riche






#AlexanderSkarsgard & @margotrobbie together on the #LegendOfTarzan premiere. | “One thing that was very important to me, and also spoke to #DavidYates, was the sweeping romance between John, or Tarzan, and Jane.” - Writer #AdamCozad

*legendoftarzan* instagram






Tarzan premiere tonight was packed in Hollywood Dolby Theatre. Alexander Skarsgard & Jon Voight & Magic Johnson were all there tonight. #tarzanpremiere #thelegendoftarzan #fabulous_tv watch interviews later at FabTV.com

*fabulous_tv *instagram






Met Alexander Skarsgard at the #Tarzan premiere, he's so lovely, can't believe loved him since True Blood #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #tarzanpremiere #losangeles #la #unitedstates #selfie #hollywood #premiere #chinesetheater

*_killyourheroesandfly* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

IMDB is starting to get some viewer reviews from screenings tonight.  So far they are really positive.
  One said "it was a superb romance (the leads have chemistry that's off the charts)"


----------



## scaredsquirrel

So happy to see them look like true stars. He's sometimes downplayed it, but glad the whole cast is representing. And love that Kristin was there, I'm having TB nostalgia with the GoT finale. I miss our Finales.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Source: * Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know why but I find this really amusing. Normally we have extended periods of drought, now we can barely keep up. I'm jammed with work at the moment but you guys are doing a great job of keeping updated.

It's a ridiculous bounty of Alex information/pics at the moment. He does look a bit tired though - this is the biggest PR junket he's done so I'm not surprised. I wouldn't be shocked if he disappears for awhile to rejuvenate before he has to promote BLL and Mute.


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you *Santress, *they look very nice together


----------



## Santress

yw, ladies! Thanks, Free. Yep, we've been getting slammed super hard. It seems to be all or nothing lately.
I call it being Skarsslammed.:- P  Love Margot's dress too.  If Gucci hasn't signed her to rep them yet, they should.

More from instagram:






New Tarzan 新泰山 #alexanderskarsgard #亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 at #thelegendoftarzan #泰山傳奇 #redcarpetpremiere #紅地毯 6/27/2016 #dolbytheatre

-*chusterchu* instagram






The ape/man himself #AleksanderSkarsgård #thelegendoftarzan #moviepremiere

-*hannah_cbhq* instagram






Normally Main Actors Go Away When A Lot People Asking For Pictures And It's Understandable But When Everybody Says #Tarzan Is Coming #AlexanderSkarsgard Was Taking Time For Make Almost Every Fan Happy #TheLegendofTarzan #MoviePremiere #DolbyTheater #GreatMovie, #TarzanPremiere.

-*Jv Deejay* instagram






HOLY ****! I met #AlexanderSkarsgard. How could someone be so perfect looking? Like I just can't deal with all his good looks right now!!!! #thelegendoftarzan #trueblood #ericnorthman #zoolander #generationkill #zoolander2 #whatmaisieknew #actor #hollywood #premiere

-*gregsmeltzer* instagram






Hey there Tarzan  #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #redcarpetpremiere

-*yulynatl* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård  another vampireeeee { #AlexanderSkarsgard #ThelegendofTarzan #TrueBlood }

-*cote.mh* instagram






Tarzan  || #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #dolby

-*amoreneida* instagram






Got to meet Alexander Skarsgard tonight At the #worldpremiere of #thelegendoftarzan #dolbytheatre #oscars #hollywood #losangeles #california #actress #actor #model #inspiration #goals #dreambig #amazing #movie #film #makingmoves #entertainment #celebrity #famous #redcarpet #tarzan #kenyan #african #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard

-*christinewawira* instagram

She also took video of Alex signing autographs:

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/1011648594#media


----------



## Santress

#Tarzan #tarzanpremiere #alexanderskarsgard

-*didu_smadj* instagram






Margot Robbie, Christopher Waltz, Samuel L. Jackson and Alexander Sarsagard with the Japanese Tarzan for voice over at the #LegendofTarzan #Hollywood #premiere
#interview #celebrity #redcarpet

-*cinemovietv* instagram






Our incredible director and amazing cast of #legendoftarzan Team #warnerbros

-*carleejade89* instagram






Legend of Tarzan world premiere , #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #legendoftarzan #worldpremiere #dolbytheatre #losangeles #walkoffame #hollywood #moviestar #actor

-*wcsonty* twitter






Great movie #worldPremiere #LegendOfTarzan

-*beautifull.barbiee* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #tarzan #legendoftarzan #la #losangeles #walkoffame #hollywood #dolbytheatre #redcarpet #premiere #tarzanpremiere

-*vi.photos* instagram






#LegendOfTarzan #Premiere #alexskarsgard #dolbytheatre

-*aznteapot* instagram






With Alex Skarsgård the Tarzan himself at the red carpet premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan" #redcarpetpremiere #redcarpet #premiere #action #actionadventures #legend #tarzan #lifeofaproducer #lifeofadirector #onlyinhollywood #hollywood #filmmaking #browncarpet #legendoftarzan #adventures #alexskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard

-*nickfury17* instagram






"Tarzan"  #LA #LegendOfTarzan #Premiere #AlexanderSkarsgård

-*senorrawr* instagram


----------



## Santress

Looking the worst but I met Tarzan at the premiere tonight! The movie is amazing btw #tarzan #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard #legendoftarzan #disney

-*obnoxiouslykim* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #premiere #Hollywood #babe

-*rachelcatchpole* instagram






Alex Skarsgård At the red carpet premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan" #redcarpetpremiere #redcarpet #premiere #action #actionadventures #legend #tarzan #lifeofaproducer #lifeofadirector #onlyinhollywood #hollywood #filmmaking #browncarpet #legendoftarzan #adventures #alexskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard

-*nickfury17* instagram












Christoph Waltz at "The Legend of Tarzan" Premiere at the Dolby Theatre
-
#legendoftarzan #premiere #christophwaltz

Me. Alexander Skarsgard at the Premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan"
#legendoftarzan #premiere

-*directordoublem* instagram






Tarzan @legendoftarzan #adamcozad #legendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

-*unclejem* instagram


----------



## Santress

Fame #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #legendoftarzan #moviepremiere #movie #hollywood

-*wcsonty* instagram






So this happened today... #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan #horror #horrormovie #horrornerd #horroraddict #horrorjunkie #horrorfamily #horrorfanatic #horrorfreak #horrorclub #welovehorror #horrorcommunity #ilovehorror #horrorlife #horrorlover #horrorfiend #horrorgeek #horrorfan #horrorbuff #horrorgram #instahorror #sharethescare

-*deannaundead* instagram






ThankU #WB #actress #couture #celebrity #starwars #jewelrydesigner #jewelry #designer #fileenabahris #fileena @ #redcarpet #premiere of #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #hot #trueblood #ericnorthman






Having too much fun with #alexanderskarsgard at the #Tarzan #premiere in the lobby #actress #couture #celebrity #starwars #jewelrydesigner #jewelry #designer #fileenabahris #fileena @ #redcarpet #premiere of #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #hot #trueblood #ericnorthman

-*smarterthanuthinkiam* instagram






Izzy's Celebrity Spotting Top Tip: when trying to get the attention of a star, simply shout "I'm from Australia" and they'll bolt right over! #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*______izzy* instagram






#tarzan #alexanderskarsgard






#kristinbauervanstraten #kristinbauer #tarzanpremiere #tarzan

-*scottkuhnphotography* instagram






The World Premiere of Tarzan!
#alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

-*krystinmechell *instagram






#richandfamous #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskargard #tarzan #hollywoodboulevard #hollywood #tarzanpremiere #autographs #video #instavideo #california #losangeles #

-*dystopicfragment* instagram






Just a couple of dudes. Tarzan Himself Alexander Skarsgård #tarzan #alexanderskarsgård

-*iamtomredd* instagram

Benefits of living in LA #legendoftarzan #hollywood #Alexander Skarsgård #laliving






https://twitter.com/mr_islander65/status/747660464184762369

And then this happened after the World premiere of @legendoftarzan. Snagged a pic with #AlexanderSkarsgard!






https://twitter.com/CLB007/status/747673468972466178

#AlexanderSkarsgard did an amazing job in #TheLegendOfTarzan


















https://twitter.com/Stephiieelopez/status/747657236009390088


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know why but I find this really amusing. Normally we have extended periods of drought, now we can barely keep up. I'm jammed with work at the moment but you guys are doing a great job of keeping updated.
> 
> It's a ridiculous bounty of Alex information/pics at the moment.* He does look a bit tired though - this is the biggest PR junket he's done so I'm not surprised. I wouldn't be shocked if he disappears for awhile to rejuvenate before he has to promote BLL and Mute.*



Last night you could tell that he's starting to feel the effects of all the promotion, he didn't look bad, but he looked more tired than he did even at the beginning of the weekend. And he can't rest yet, back to NYC, then to Europe, then to South America. I don't know if they'll do any promo in China, but he can probably start thinking about getting a vacation at the end of July.



Santress said:


> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Thanks for all the pics, I like that you can add the 'pro' photos as thumbnails now, and there seems to be a higher image limit.



Santress said:


> Great movie #worldPremiere #LegendOfTarzan
> 
> -*beautifull.barbiee* instagram
> 
> "Tarzan"  #LA #LegendOfTarzan #Premiere #AlexanderSkarsgård
> 
> -*senorrawr* instagram



The face of the woman in the background is amusing the heck out of me for some reason.


----------



## jooa

Very interesting and different interview:

*Q&A: Alexander Skarsgard on Gay Sex Scenes & How Playing Tarzan Was 'Nothing Compared to That Night in Drag'*
*'I Got a Little Taste of What It Takes To Look That Fabulous.'*

Alexander Skarsgard sure knows how to offset the uproar over his missing loincloth in "The Legend of Tarzan."

"I'm actually wearing it right now," teases Skarsgard, joking about the brouhaha regarding this Tarzan's more civilized article of clothing as he portrays the jungle warrior in Warner Bros.' new take on a classic tale.

"I do all my phoners in a loincloth."

"Phoners or... ?" I ask, hinting at the obvious rhyme.

The 39-year-old "True Blood" alum beams, cracking up. "Exactly! I do all my _ boners_ in loinclothes."

And that's just the beginning of our revealing conversation, which leads to all sorts of places: being poisoned by Lady Gaga, how other straight men should approach a gay sex scene ("dive in"), and why - after giving us his best Farrah Fawcett impersonation last year - shooting "The Legend of Tarzan" "was nothing compared to that night in drag."

*So, I don't know if you know this, but gay men love you.*

Oh, really?

*They do. Is that surprising to hear?*

Well, I don't know. I've always been... I don't know how to answer that question, but thank you. That's very flattering to hear. It's always been the most natural thing to me because my uncle and godfather is a gay man and so growing up, even as a little toddler, it was just as natural as being straight. My aunt would show up with her husband and my uncle would show up with his husband. He was, by far, out of my father's four siblings (Alexander's father is actor Stellan Skarsgard), the most fashionable and the most trendy, cool guy. So, when I was a kid, he was the one I looked up to. I thought he was really badass: fit and awesome and cool, and obviously not because he was gay.

When I became a teenager and the kids made fun of other teenagers who were gay, I never really understood that. It just baffled me because my idol, my godfather, was gay, and he was the coolest guy I knew. I just couldn't understand how that could be an insult.

*That kind of personal relationship can change everything for somebody.*

I agree. And I think a lot of the xenophobia and fear comes from that, from not having a personal connection. People that know someone close that they love who is homosexual or bisexual are more likely to sympathize with people in the LGBT community.

*"The Legend of Tarzan" is, in part, about making your own family. How might that resonate with the LGBT community?*

In a way, he's lost between two worlds, he doesn't fit in. He's adopted by these apes, and even though emotionally he's an equal and he's loved, he can feel that he's different. Then he goes to London and it's kind of the same. He looks like people around him, but he also doesn't fit in there either. That sense of being an outsider and trying to fit in or finding your home and your place in the world - it's interesting to explore that. He's a character who, on the surface, has it all - this gorgeous, wonderful wife; incredible wealth; beautiful mansion - but people don't understand him, really, and his heart is still in the jungle.

_*Have you ever felt like an outsider?*_

I can relate to the feeling of being somewhere between two worlds. I was born and raised in Stockholm, but I've lived in the States for 12 years. In a way, I feel at home when I go to Stockholm, but it hasn't been my permanent home for 12 years. So, there are a lot of things that make me feel like an outsider: cultural references, the music scene, the arts scene, theater, what's going on back home in movies; other references make me feel out of touch too.

The States have been my home for the last 12 years, but I also don't have any deep emotional connection to the place because I wasn't here as a kid. So walking around the streets of Stockholm, every single street corner will mean something because it had a profound impact on my formative years. I'll be like, "Oh, that street corner is where that girl broke up with me when I was 13," or, "That's where I had that fight with my best friend." I live in New York now and all my memories in New York are from the past 10, 15 years. Obviously, in "Tarzan" the two worlds are a bit more extreme! (Laughs)

*There are no apes on the loose in New York that I am aware of.*

(Laughs) Yes, it's slightly more dramatic. But that is my job as an actor - to find something, even if it's on a more microscopic level, that allows me to tap into and understand the character on a larger scale.

*What do you think starring alongside Lady Gaga in her "Paparazzi" video did for your gay following?*

I have no idea - I wasn't famous at all. I wore a wig in the first season of "True Blood," so no one ever recognized me. But my friend Jonas Akerlund is a tremendous music video director and called me and said, "Hey, I'm directing this video for an artist. Her name is Lady Gaga." I'd heard her name but didn't know much about her. He just basically pitched me the idea: "You throw her off the balcony and then she comes back and she poisons you." (Laughs) It sounded like a fun love story, so of course I said yes. I had a super fun day.

*How did portraying someone who is pansexual on "True Blood," a show rife with queer characters and storylines, influence the way you view sexuality?*

It was just one of the most profound experiences ever. Just liberating. Even though there's **** loads of nudity on the show, it never felt gratuitous. I think that's when, as an actor, you feel uncomfortable, if you're standing there with your clothes off and you're not quite sure why.

*Like if you'd been wearing that loincloth in "Tarzan."*

That's why I wear nothing in all the flashbacks... because that would make sense! If it makes sense, it's not an issue; you just have to do it.

_*In 2006's "Kill Your Darlings," you played a transvestite. Then, during the premiere of "Diary of a Teenage Girl" last year, you went in full-on drag as Farrah Fawcett. How would you describe the feeling of putting on women's clothing?*_

I loved it. It was so much fun. On that movie, "Diary of a Teenage Girl," our first AD was a drag queen by the name of Cousin Wonderlette, who's on the San Francisco scene, and there was also Lady Bear, another drag queen who was the casting director for extras on the movie. Marielle (Heller), our director, wanted to do a big premiere at the Castro Theatre because she's from San Francisco, a lot of her friends live there and she has a lot of friends in the gay community.

So, Cousin Wonderlette and Lady Bear were gonna host the premiere and do a number from "Rocky Horror Picture Show" and then throw the afterparty at a gay club. Everyone was planning their outfits and talking about these crazy drag outfits they were gonna come in with. I was sitting there with my grey suit and I just felt like, "****ing hell, this is so boring; can I play as well?" I said, "I wanna look like Farrah Fawcett." I showed them that iconic image from the early '80s in that golden dress with the blonde hair, so that's what we went for. I can't quite say that we nailed it. I mean, they did an incredible job, but I think it's tough with a dude who's 6-foot-4 and 210 pounds. (Laughs) And with those heels, I was like 7 feet tall.

As physically demanding as shooting "Legend of Tarzan" was, it was nothing compared to that night in drag. Oh my god; walking around in those heels, in that super itchy, hot wig and the fake nails, I felt like Edward Scissorhands. I couldn't even grab a drink.

Once we got to the after party at the gay club, I just kicked my heels off and walked around barefoot because I was just dying. So, I have tremendous respect for all the drag queens out there. I got a little taste of what it takes to look that fabulous.

*"True Blood" was groundbreaking for pushing many envelopes when it came to LGBT issues and sexuality. How does it feel knowing that you were a part of a show that some deemed "too gay"?*

Well, that's ridiculous. What was so interesting about the show was that it wasn't on the nose. It's obviously a cultural reference and a metaphor. A lot of the storylines are metaphors for the strife people in the LGBT community experience, but it's done in a very subtle way where people who have never met anyone who's gay or who have prejudice toward that community would still embrace the show and would still come up (to me) and be super excited about it. They would love Lafayette - I mean, a black, gay man. What (creator) Alan (Ball) did was beautiful and it was groundbreaking because, for myself, since I was a toddler, I've had someone very close to me that I admire who was gay, which made that lifestyle as normal as any other lifestyle. In this instance, a lot of people who didn't have anyone close to them in the LGBT community suddenly had someone in their living room every Sunday night that they loved.

_*What tips do you have for other straight men who are doing gay sex scenes?*_

You just have to embrace it. I had two gay sex scenes on the show. They're incredible scenes. I loved this scene and I remember talking to Theo (Alexander), who played the Greek lover of Russell Edgington (portrayed by Denis O'Hare), and that was the first gay sex scene I had on "True Blood." He's also a straight guy and he was nervous; he had never kissed a guy before. I just said, "Look at the scene. It's this nemesis and he comes in and then it gets seductive and you think they're gonna make love and it gets into that and then suddenly my character stabs him in the back and he explodes. In two minutes, look at this emotional rollercoaster we're taking the audience on. If we commit to this, it's going to be an amazing scene and we're going to be very happy with it forever. If we hold back, that's when it gets awkward."

Same thing shooting the other scene with Ryan (Kwanten) - we knew that it was coming because we shot a scene the previous year where I hypnotize him and say, like, "When you dream, dream sweet dreams of me." Because we did it in a very seductive way, when they said "wrap" and I turned around and I saw the writers, I could just see in their eyes that they were like, "We're definitely gonna see this dream later on in the show." We knew it was coming. You have to think of the scene and how it fits in and hopefully be excited about the scene. Then, just dive in.

*When can we expect you to do something as gay as "True Blood" again?*

(Laughs) Well, I mean, next time I get drunk probably

*source: http://www.pridesource.com/article.html?article=77073*


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa.

From promoting *LOT* on June 24, 2016, Los Angeles. This woman is the Entertainment editor for *USATODAY*.






Bad photos don't happen to Alexander Skarsgard & @MargotRobbie. Our beautiful shoot by Marc Royce. #LegendOfTarzan

https://twitter.com/kwillis_kim/status/747796779777798145

+

More from last night's *LOT* world premiere (June 27, 2016, Los Angeles):







Junto al protagonista de la nueva Película de Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard (no tiene insta oficial jaja ) y protagonista de true blood entre otros

Next to the star of the new film Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard (no official urges haha) and protagonist of true blood among others

-*gonzalidas* instagram

Almost the same shot:






Hollywood estreno Tarzan

Tarzan Hollywood premiere

-*gonzalowof* instagram

Also very similiar to a previous pic:






So, this happened today... #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan #horror #horrormovie #horrornerd #horroraddict #horrorjunkie #horrorfamily #horrorfanatic #horrorfreak #horrorclub #welovehorror #horrorcommunity #ilovehorror #horrorlife #horrorlover #horrorfiend #horrorgeek #horrorfan #horrorbuff #horrorgram #instahorror #sharethescare

-*graveyardbanshee* instagram






I was just looking for the bathroom #alexanderskarsgard #hesdreamy

-*karl_spivins* instagram






filmpremiären av Tarzan  #alexanderskarsgård

movie premiere of Tarzan # Alexander Skarsgard

-*sarafolkesson* instagram






Gotta be honest - we're pretty sad #AlexanderSkarsgard didn't wear a loin cloth to the premiere of #TheLegendofTarzan. (: Getty/Albert L. Ortega)

-*popsugar* instagram






The legend returns!!! .

I had a fantastic time out at tonight's media preview for The Legend of Tarzan with my Dad and man did it live up to the legend! Packed with high adventure and wild romance, The Legend of Tarzan is pure cinematic gold. From its spot on casting to its gorgeous cinematography, I found myself getting lost in this incredible tale that would have made Edgar Rice Burroughs proud. A huge thanks to the awesome crew at @undertowmedia!

#thelegendoftarzan #legendoftarzan #tarzan #savage #nature #hero #thelegendreturns
#savage tarzan thelegendoftarzan thelegendreturns ...

-*samuelhames* instagram






#tarzan #moviepremiere #alexanderskarsgard #hollywood

-*elenabusa* instagram






About last night: The cute co-stars Alexander Skarsgård and Margot Robbie shared a laugh at the #LegendOfTarzan premiere in Hollywood. (@gettyentertainment)

-*Hollywood Reporter* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great interview @jooa



jooa said:


> Very interesting and different interview:
> 
> *Q&A: Alexander Skarsgard on Gay Sex Scenes & How Playing Tarzan Was 'Nothing Compared to That Night in Drag'*
> *'I Got a Little Taste of What It Takes To Look That Fabulous.'*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard sure knows how to offset the uproar over his missing loincloth in "The Legend of Tarzan."
> 
> "I'm actually wearing it right now," teases Skarsgard, joking about the brouhaha regarding this Tarzan's more civilized article of clothing as he portrays the jungle warrior in Warner Bros.' new take on a classic tale.
> 
> "I do all my phoners in a loincloth."
> 
> "Phoners or... ?" I ask, hinting at the obvious rhyme.
> 
> The 39-year-old "True Blood" alum beams, cracking up. "Exactly! I do all my _ boners_ in loinclothes."
> 
> And that's just the beginning of our revealing conversation, which leads to all sorts of places: being poisoned by Lady Gaga, how other straight men should approach a gay sex scene ("dive in"), and why - after giving us his best Farrah Fawcett impersonation last year - shooting "The Legend of Tarzan" "was nothing compared to that night in drag."
> 
> *So, I don't know if you know this, but gay men love you.*
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> *They do. Is that surprising to hear?*
> 
> Well, I don't know. I've always been... I don't know how to answer that question, but thank you. That's very flattering to hear. It's always been the most natural thing to me because my uncle and godfather is a gay man and so growing up, even as a little toddler, it was just as natural as being straight. My aunt would show up with her husband and my uncle would show up with his husband. He was, by far, out of my father's four siblings (Alexander's father is actor Stellan Skarsgard), the most fashionable and the most trendy, cool guy. So, when I was a kid, he was the one I looked up to. I thought he was really badass: fit and awesome and cool, and obviously not because he was gay.
> 
> When I became a teenager and the kids made fun of other teenagers who were gay, I never really understood that. It just baffled me because my idol, my godfather, was gay, and he was the coolest guy I knew. I just couldn't understand how that could be an insult.
> 
> *That kind of personal relationship can change everything for somebody.*
> 
> I agree. And I think a lot of the xenophobia and fear comes from that, from not having a personal connection. People that know someone close that they love who is homosexual or bisexual are more likely to sympathize with people in the LGBT community.
> 
> *"The Legend of Tarzan" is, in part, about making your own family. How might that resonate with the LGBT community?*
> 
> In a way, he's lost between two worlds, he doesn't fit in. He's adopted by these apes, and even though emotionally he's an equal and he's loved, he can feel that he's different. Then he goes to London and it's kind of the same. He looks like people around him, but he also doesn't fit in there either. That sense of being an outsider and trying to fit in or finding your home and your place in the world - it's interesting to explore that. He's a character who, on the surface, has it all - this gorgeous, wonderful wife; incredible wealth; beautiful mansion - but people don't understand him, really, and his heart is still in the jungle.
> 
> _*Have you ever felt like an outsider?*_
> 
> I can relate to the feeling of being somewhere between two worlds. I was born and raised in Stockholm, but I've lived in the States for 12 years. In a way, I feel at home when I go to Stockholm, but it hasn't been my permanent home for 12 years. So, there are a lot of things that make me feel like an outsider: cultural references, the music scene, the arts scene, theater, what's going on back home in movies; other references make me feel out of touch too.
> 
> The States have been my home for the last 12 years, but I also don't have any deep emotional connection to the place because I wasn't here as a kid. So walking around the streets of Stockholm, every single street corner will mean something because it had a profound impact on my formative years. I'll be like, "Oh, that street corner is where that girl broke up with me when I was 13," or, "That's where I had that fight with my best friend." I live in New York now and all my memories in New York are from the past 10, 15 years. Obviously, in "Tarzan" the two worlds are a bit more extreme! (Laughs)
> 
> *There are no apes on the loose in New York that I am aware of.*
> 
> (Laughs) Yes, it's slightly more dramatic. But that is my job as an actor - to find something, even if it's on a more microscopic level, that allows me to tap into and understand the character on a larger scale.
> 
> *What do you think starring alongside Lady Gaga in her "Paparazzi" video did for your gay following?*
> 
> I have no idea - I wasn't famous at all. I wore a wig in the first season of "True Blood," so no one ever recognized me. But my friend Jonas Akerlund is a tremendous music video director and called me and said, "Hey, I'm directing this video for an artist. Her name is Lady Gaga." I'd heard her name but didn't know much about her. He just basically pitched me the idea: "You throw her off the balcony and then she comes back and she poisons you." (Laughs) It sounded like a fun love story, so of course I said yes. I had a super fun day.
> 
> *How did portraying someone who is pansexual on "True Blood," a show rife with queer characters and storylines, influence the way you view sexuality?*
> 
> It was just one of the most profound experiences ever. Just liberating. Even though there's **** loads of nudity on the show, it never felt gratuitous. I think that's when, as an actor, you feel uncomfortable, if you're standing there with your clothes off and you're not quite sure why.
> 
> *Like if you'd been wearing that loincloth in "Tarzan."*
> 
> That's why I wear nothing in all the flashbacks... because that would make sense! If it makes sense, it's not an issue; you just have to do it.
> 
> _*In 2006's "Kill Your Darlings," you played a transvestite. Then, during the premiere of "Diary of a Teenage Girl" last year, you went in full-on drag as Farrah Fawcett. How would you describe the feeling of putting on women's clothing?*_
> 
> I loved it. It was so much fun. On that movie, "Diary of a Teenage Girl," our first AD was a drag queen by the name of Cousin Wonderlette, who's on the San Francisco scene, and there was also Lady Bear, another drag queen who was the casting director for extras on the movie. Marielle (Heller), our director, wanted to do a big premiere at the Castro Theatre because she's from San Francisco, a lot of her friends live there and she has a lot of friends in the gay community.
> 
> So, Cousin Wonderlette and Lady Bear were gonna host the premiere and do a number from "Rocky Horror Picture Show" and then throw the afterparty at a gay club. Everyone was planning their outfits and talking about these crazy drag outfits they were gonna come in with. I was sitting there with my grey suit and I just felt like, "****ing hell, this is so boring; can I play as well?" I said, "I wanna look like Farrah Fawcett." I showed them that iconic image from the early '80s in that golden dress with the blonde hair, so that's what we went for. I can't quite say that we nailed it. I mean, they did an incredible job, but I think it's tough with a dude who's 6-foot-4 and 210 pounds. (Laughs) And with those heels, I was like 7 feet tall.
> 
> As physically demanding as shooting "Legend of Tarzan" was, it was nothing compared to that night in drag. Oh my god; walking around in those heels, in that super itchy, hot wig and the fake nails, I felt like Edward Scissorhands. I couldn't even grab a drink.
> 
> Once we got to the after party at the gay club, I just kicked my heels off and walked around barefoot because I was just dying. So, I have tremendous respect for all the drag queens out there. I got a little taste of what it takes to look that fabulous.
> 
> *"True Blood" was groundbreaking for pushing many envelopes when it came to LGBT issues and sexuality. How does it feel knowing that you were a part of a show that some deemed "too gay"?*
> 
> Well, that's ridiculous. What was so interesting about the show was that it wasn't on the nose. It's obviously a cultural reference and a metaphor. A lot of the storylines are metaphors for the strife people in the LGBT community experience, but it's done in a very subtle way where people who have never met anyone who's gay or who have prejudice toward that community would still embrace the show and would still come up (to me) and be super excited about it. They would love Lafayette - I mean, a black, gay man. What (creator) Alan (Ball) did was beautiful and it was groundbreaking because, for myself, since I was a toddler, I've had someone very close to me that I admire who was gay, which made that lifestyle as normal as any other lifestyle. In this instance, a lot of people who didn't have anyone close to them in the LGBT community suddenly had someone in their living room every Sunday night that they loved.
> 
> _*What tips do you have for other straight men who are doing gay sex scenes?*_
> 
> You just have to embrace it. I had two gay sex scenes on the show. They're incredible scenes. I loved this scene and I remember talking to Theo (Alexander), who played the Greek lover of Russell Edgington (portrayed by Denis O'Hare), and that was the first gay sex scene I had on "True Blood." He's also a straight guy and he was nervous; he had never kissed a guy before. I just said, "Look at the scene. It's this nemesis and he comes in and then it gets seductive and you think they're gonna make love and it gets into that and then suddenly my character stabs him in the back and he explodes. In two minutes, look at this emotional rollercoaster we're taking the audience on. If we commit to this, it's going to be an amazing scene and we're going to be very happy with it forever. If we hold back, that's when it gets awkward."
> 
> Same thing shooting the other scene with Ryan (Kwanten) - we knew that it was coming because we shot a scene the previous year where I hypnotize him and say, like, "When you dream, dream sweet dreams of me." Because we did it in a very seductive way, when they said "wrap" and I turned around and I saw the writers, I could just see in their eyes that they were like, "We're definitely gonna see this dream later on in the show." We knew it was coming. You have to think of the scene and how it fits in and hopefully be excited about the scene. Then, just dive in.
> 
> *When can we expect you to do something as gay as "True Blood" again?*
> 
> (Laughs) Well, I mean, next time I get drunk probably
> 
> *source: http://www.pridesource.com/article.html?article=77073*


----------



## Hannaheart

Thanks for all the great pictures!  I saw him today on The Talk and he was adorable!


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up on the new interviews:

From ASN:

Photos from Alex and Margot Robbie’s recent interviews promoting The Legend of Tarzan (June 2016).

*Access Hollywood:* “TARZAN AND JANE aka #alexanderskarsgard and #margotrobbie let me all up in the their space when chatted about the extreme close ups in the film.”






UP CLOSE can you guess who I got all up close and personal with about their new movie? #accesshollywood@accesshollywood#scottevans#awkwardselfie






-*iamscottevans* instagram






Studio 8, The 8TV Quickie:  “So this happened…Not washing my left arm EVER  #legendoftarzan #studio8 #wehatchyou #noabstoseehere.”

-*itsbrandonho* instagram

*The Talk:*






“The very handsome and talented Alexander Skarsgård! Tune in now to hear what he has to say about his new movie #Tarzan coming out this Friday!






Our amazing guest co-host @humancrouton and #Tarzan himself, Alexander Skarsgård!”






Banoffee pie, anyone?

-*thetalkcbs* instagram






“#alexanderskarsgard #theleghendoftarzan.”

-*redmannjohn* instagram

Watch a clip from The Talk *here* and a brief new clip of Alex in LOT *here*.

*Kristien Morato:* 






“By far the most awkward but funniest interview I’ve ever done! #Tarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard.”

-*KristienMorato* twitter

https://twitter.com/KristienMorato/status/747668052423118848

Watch her interview where Alex discusses his “third nipple” ;- P here:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Here's a positive YT review, I'm glad to see that she knew it's not a live action Disney remake, which is something I'm still seeing.


ETA: Apparently he's going to be in the Men's Health uk edition, per their IG, looks like a new photoshoot (hopefully):
https://www.instagram.com/menshealthuk/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to put my butt out in the wind and say I think this is going to be a "sleeper" hit. 
We're getting a lot of PR here, we just had another segway into the film promo via segment's on Hozier's song. He gave the film a huge thumbs up. Richard Wilkins hasn't given his review yet but he briefly mentioned in the piece, the huge scope of the film and love story at the centre.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Also....whoever is doing Margot's makeup - loving it. It's not heavy, it's just gorgeous. She has strong features so she doesn't need much.

They look great in photo's together.


----------



## Julia_W

Metacritic had the Rex Reed review up.  In his usual fashion, he points out the things he doesn't like, but he gave it 3 of 4 stars.  His issues include "Jane being turned into an American" which of course she was in the books and Alex being too pretty to be Tarzan.   He is awfully pretty!  I'll take 3 out of 4 .


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to put my butt out in the wind and say I think this is going to be a "sleeper" hit.
> We're getting a lot of PR here, we just had another segway into the film promo via segment's on Hozier's song. He gave the film a huge thumbs up. Richard Wilkins hasn't given his review yet but he briefly mentioned in the piece, the huge scope of the film and love story at the centre.



My concern here in the states is that it's 4th of July weekend and a lot of people are traveling and attending parties and where I live, the weather will be fantastic. Not sure how many people will be going to the theater. We are staycationing so we will be going to see the movie. I hope it does better than all the doom and gloom predictions. Reviews tomorrow, if positive, will help, and hopefully good WOM will help. I have my fingers crossed. 



Julia_W said:


> Meta Critic had the Rex Reed review up.  In his usual fashion, he points out the things he doesn't like, but he gave it 3 of 4 stars.  His issues include "Jane being turned into an American" which of course she was in the books and Alex being too pretty to be Tarzan.   He is awfully pretty!  I'll take 3 out of 4 .


Wow. Glad that he gave it a good review, but I thought he died years ago.  Haha.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

The DailyMail has a preview of Alex in the August issue of *Men’s Health UK*.

From the Dailymail.co.uk:










'I didn't want to look like a bodybuilder': Alexander Skarsgard reveals how he bulked up to fill out his loincloth for The Legend of Tarzan

By KATE THOMAS

He famously set pulses racing with his shirtless scenes in True Blood.
And Alexander Skarsgard has now revealed how he bulked up to fill out the famous loincloth for upcoming action adventure The Legend of Tarzan, in which he stars opposite Margot Robbie.

The 39-year-old actor opened up about his new physique, as well as his desire to impress his famous father Stellan Skarsgard in a new interview with the August issue of Men's Health magazine.

Alexander posed for a rooftop photoshoot in the accompanying editorial spread, displaying his bulging muscles and ripped upper body in a series of tight T-shirts.

He explained: 'I wanted to get bigger than I was. But I didn’t want to look like a bodybuilder.

'It was important that every single fibre and every muscle was there for a reason. In the wild, everything has a purpose, otherwise nature gets rid of it.'

The Hollywood hunk revealed his main motivation in accepting the role of Tarzan in David Yates' fresh take on the classic story was his desire to impress his father.

Alexander explained that Thor star Stellan has always loved the character was was 'more excited' than he was about the film.

'I just wanted to impress my dad – he was more excited than I was. My dad loved Tarzan. When he was a kid he’d go to the local cinema and watch the Johnny Weissmuller films', he enthused.

'So my introduction to Tarzan was through my father. Tarzan was my hero; he was the coolest guy.'

Despite being a household name, Alexander insists he won't let his ever increasing fame change his every day life.

The down-to-earth star said: 'I take the subway, I ride my bike, it’s never been a problem. It’s so important to me to be able to do that stuff. I don’t think that’ll change.'

The full interview is available in the August issue of Men’s Health, on sale Wednesday 29th June.

Source:  Article *Dailymail.co.uk*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Skarsgard-reveals-bulked-Legend-Tarzan.html

Photo credit:  *Dylan Coulter*


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Here's a positive YT review, I'm glad to see that she knew it's not a live action Disney remake, which is something I'm still seeing.
> 
> 
> ETA: Apparently he's going to be in the Men's Health uk edition, per their IG, looks like a new photoshoot (hopefully):
> https://www.instagram.com/menshealthuk/




I love that she addressed the non Disney issue but there are so many that still think that is the original. Frustration. Thanks for posting. 


Thank you, Santress for keeping up with the deluge. You rock!


Review Embargo ends tomorrow at 6am. Is that Eastern, or pacific time? Anyone know?


----------



## VampFan

*Full Report: Legend of Tarzan Premiere and After Party*
June 28, 2016Michael SellersERBDOM

The embargo is still in effect on any reviews of the movie, but here’s the full scoop on the World Premiere last night of Legend of Tarzan at the Dolby Theater in Hollywood.   It was a treat on many levels for everyone in our “ERB group” — which included three from the Burroughs family  (Linda, Dejah, and Llana Jane Burroughs), three from ERB Inc. (Jim Sullos, Cathy Wilbanks, and Janet Mann Wilbanks), and yours truly . . . .here it is, live blog style:

4:40PM — All right, I know this is pretty early, but traffic can be terrible down there and I didn’t want to stress out, so here I am.  Premiere is at the Dolby Theater, which used to be the Kodak Theater — same place they do the Oscars. My invitation says I can park underneath the theater at the Hollywood and Highland complex and it works out just fine. It’s crazy hot, though, as soon as i get out of the car.  And I’m doing the full wool suit thing.   Up the escalators and out in front — snap a couple of pix






5:30:  Standing at Will Call with Jim Sullos, Cathy Wilbanks, and Janet Mann waiting to get our tickets.  Nice lady named Stephanie in line behind me – she won her tickets from a radio sweepstakes in St. Louis.  Also the mysteriously charming “Marla”, who is chatting with everyone in line and asking who we are, but won’t tell us who she is, other than she’s there with the Weintraub group. Finally Will Call opens and I get my tickets.   Sweet.






5:50 PM — We’re back out front now checking out the crowd and taking some pictures. Linda, Llana Jane, and Dejah are with us now. High spirits all around.






6:20PM — okay, enough of the milling around n the heat outside. The cool interior of the theater beckons. Dolby Theater is huge — 3,400 seats.  My seat is pretty much all I could ask for — just off the aisle right near the middle in what appears to be the primo section.  I had  expected to be in some sort of blogger’s bullpen way up in the cheap seats but that’s not the case — I’m in what appears to be a pretty small batch of guests of David Yates just across the aisle  from the center.  Crowd just starting to file in.  Nice. And oh, so this is where they do the Oscars.

7:25 PM — it’s been full for a few minutes now.  . Samuel Jackson is sitting right across the aisle and down one row — and Magic Johnson is right across the aisle and up one row.  Supposed to start at 7 but of course it didn’t.  If past experience proves anything, they will start right around 7:30PM.








7:30 PM — David Yates and David Barron come out and introduce the cast and the film. All of the main cast are here — Skarsgard, Robbie, Jackson, Waltz, and Hounsou.  Nice.  Here we go. . . .

I can’t comment on the film itself until tomorrow — but I can talk about the audience.  It’s what I’m used to doing at my (admittedly a lot less grand) movie premieres anyway  — how is the audience reacting?  Do they get restless at any point? Are they laughing where they are supposed to laugh? Is there “rapt attntion” …?   Answers to all these questions are favorable — the audience is with the story all the way.  Can’t read too much into this, as a premiere audience with the filmmakers and stars in attendance is a very friendly audience. But believe me, they can get restless if they don’t like what they’re seeing. You can feel it.  In this case, what I’m feeling is all favorable, and my antennae are definitely out, looking for any sign that they aren’t buying it.

At the end — sustained enthusiastic applause and quite a few cheers.  Absolutely genuine enthusiasm. A nice reaction at the end of a premiere doesn’t prove we’ve got a winner …. that remains to be seen.  But it’s an important step in the process and when the enthusiasm isn’t genuine, you can tell.  This enthusiasm is for real.

9:40 PM — I slip out quickly into the lobby and check out the buzz there and in the long lines that are forming for the bathrooms.  It’s very good.  The general takeaway is that the film has exceeded expectations and people are genuinely enthusiastic.  I count more than 20 positive comments — nothing negative.   Some of the other members of our group are talking about how much better the atmosphere and reaction is tonight, in comparison to the way it was for the John Carter premiere (which I did not attend.)….

9:50 PM — the place has almost emptied out when Alexander Skarsgard comes out and just outside the entrance to the theater he is taking pictures with fans. He’s tall — I know they say he’s 6’4″ but I’m 6’5″ and I’m pretty sure we’re eyeball to eyeball.  It’s been a long day for him — started on the morning TV shows in New York and is ending here on the red carpet in Los Angeles.  We maneuver them into position and they introduce themselves as the great granddaughters of Edgar Rice Burroughs — and Skarsgard’s reaction is very nice. He seems genuinely excited by it and takes the lead in organizing some pictures.  Can’t help but be impressed.






10:00 PM:  On to the afterparty, which is at the Roosevelt a block away from the theater.  Spirits are high all around. Cathy Wilbanks is a mingler extraordinaire, and she leads the way. Everyone is there — Skarsgard, Robbie, Jackson, Waltz.  After and hour I still haven’t seen David Yates and I do want to reach out and thank him for including me — so with Cathy running interference we make the rounds and there he is.  Cathy leads the intros and to my great delight, David gives me a big bear hug and has great things to say about The Tarzan Files . . . we chat for a few minutes and then Margot Robbie comes over to talk to David, so we get the pleasure of meeting her too . . . .that’s it — mission accomplished.  It’s been a great night, time to go home.







http://thejohncarterfiles.com/2016/06/full-report-legend-of-tarzan-premiere-and-after-party/


----------



## audiogirl

That's great thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


> Very interesting and different interview:
> 
> *Q&A: Alexander Skarsgard on Gay Sex Scenes & How Playing Tarzan Was 'Nothing Compared to That Night in Drag'*
> *'I Got a Little Taste of What It Takes To Look That Fabulous.'*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard sure knows how to offset the uproar over his missing loincloth in "The Legend of Tarzan."
> 
> "I'm actually wearing it right now," teases Skarsgard, joking about the brouhaha regarding this Tarzan's more civilized article of clothing as he portrays the jungle warrior in Warner Bros.' new take on a classic tale.
> 
> "I do all my phoners in a loincloth."
> 
> "Phoners or... ?" I ask, hinting at the obvious rhyme.
> 
> The 39-year-old "True Blood" alum beams, cracking up. "Exactly! I do all my _ boners_ in loinclothes."
> 
> And that's just the beginning of our revealing conversation, which leads to all sorts of places: being poisoned by Lady Gaga, how other straight men should approach a gay sex scene ("dive in"), and why - after giving us his best Farrah Fawcett impersonation last year - shooting "The Legend of Tarzan" "was nothing compared to that night in drag."
> 
> *So, I don't know if you know this, but gay men love you.*
> 
> Oh, really?
> 
> *They do. Is that surprising to hear?*
> 
> Well, I don't know. I've always been... I don't know how to answer that question, but thank you. That's very flattering to hear. It's always been the most natural thing to me because my uncle and godfather is a gay man and so growing up, even as a little toddler, it was just as natural as being straight. My aunt would show up with her husband and my uncle would show up with his husband. He was, by far, out of my father's four siblings (Alexander's father is actor Stellan Skarsgard), the most fashionable and the most trendy, cool guy. So, when I was a kid, he was the one I looked up to. I thought he was really badass: fit and awesome and cool, and obviously not because he was gay.
> 
> When I became a teenager and the kids made fun of other teenagers who were gay, I never really understood that. It just baffled me because my idol, my godfather, was gay, and he was the coolest guy I knew. I just couldn't understand how that could be an insult.
> 
> *That kind of personal relationship can change everything for somebody.*
> 
> I agree. And I think a lot of the xenophobia and fear comes from that, from not having a personal connection. People that know someone close that they love who is homosexual or bisexual are more likely to sympathize with people in the LGBT community.
> 
> *"The Legend of Tarzan" is, in part, about making your own family. How might that resonate with the LGBT community?*
> 
> In a way, he's lost between two worlds, he doesn't fit in. He's adopted by these apes, and even though emotionally he's an equal and he's loved, he can feel that he's different. Then he goes to London and it's kind of the same. He looks like people around him, but he also doesn't fit in there either. That sense of being an outsider and trying to fit in or finding your home and your place in the world - it's interesting to explore that. He's a character who, on the surface, has it all - this gorgeous, wonderful wife; incredible wealth; beautiful mansion - but people don't understand him, really, and his heart is still in the jungle.
> 
> _*Have you ever felt like an outsider?*_
> 
> I can relate to the feeling of being somewhere between two worlds. I was born and raised in Stockholm, but I've lived in the States for 12 years. In a way, I feel at home when I go to Stockholm, but it hasn't been my permanent home for 12 years. So, there are a lot of things that make me feel like an outsider: cultural references, the music scene, the arts scene, theater, what's going on back home in movies; other references make me feel out of touch too.
> 
> The States have been my home for the last 12 years, but I also don't have any deep emotional connection to the place because I wasn't here as a kid. So walking around the streets of Stockholm, every single street corner will mean something because it had a profound impact on my formative years. I'll be like, "Oh, that street corner is where that girl broke up with me when I was 13," or, "That's where I had that fight with my best friend." I live in New York now and all my memories in New York are from the past 10, 15 years. Obviously, in "Tarzan" the two worlds are a bit more extreme! (Laughs)
> 
> *There are no apes on the loose in New York that I am aware of.*
> 
> (Laughs) Yes, it's slightly more dramatic. But that is my job as an actor - to find something, even if it's on a more microscopic level, that allows me to tap into and understand the character on a larger scale.
> 
> *What do you think starring alongside Lady Gaga in her "Paparazzi" video did for your gay following?*
> 
> I have no idea - I wasn't famous at all. I wore a wig in the first season of "True Blood," so no one ever recognized me. But my friend Jonas Akerlund is a tremendous music video director and called me and said, "Hey, I'm directing this video for an artist. Her name is Lady Gaga." I'd heard her name but didn't know much about her. He just basically pitched me the idea: "You throw her off the balcony and then she comes back and she poisons you." (Laughs) It sounded like a fun love story, so of course I said yes. I had a super fun day.
> 
> *How did portraying someone who is pansexual on "True Blood," a show rife with queer characters and storylines, influence the way you view sexuality?*
> 
> It was just one of the most profound experiences ever. Just liberating. Even though there's **** loads of nudity on the show, it never felt gratuitous. I think that's when, as an actor, you feel uncomfortable, if you're standing there with your clothes off and you're not quite sure why.
> 
> *Like if you'd been wearing that loincloth in "Tarzan."*
> 
> That's why I wear nothing in all the flashbacks... because that would make sense! If it makes sense, it's not an issue; you just have to do it.
> 
> _*In 2006's "Kill Your Darlings," you played a transvestite. Then, during the premiere of "Diary of a Teenage Girl" last year, you went in full-on drag as Farrah Fawcett. How would you describe the feeling of putting on women's clothing?*_
> 
> I loved it. It was so much fun. On that movie, "Diary of a Teenage Girl," our first AD was a drag queen by the name of Cousin Wonderlette, who's on the San Francisco scene, and there was also Lady Bear, another drag queen who was the casting director for extras on the movie. Marielle (Heller), our director, wanted to do a big premiere at the Castro Theatre because she's from San Francisco, a lot of her friends live there and she has a lot of friends in the gay community.
> 
> So, Cousin Wonderlette and Lady Bear were gonna host the premiere and do a number from "Rocky Horror Picture Show" and then throw the afterparty at a gay club. Everyone was planning their outfits and talking about these crazy drag outfits they were gonna come in with. I was sitting there with my grey suit and I just felt like, "****ing hell, this is so boring; can I play as well?" I said, "I wanna look like Farrah Fawcett." I showed them that iconic image from the early '80s in that golden dress with the blonde hair, so that's what we went for. I can't quite say that we nailed it. I mean, they did an incredible job, but I think it's tough with a dude who's 6-foot-4 and 210 pounds. (Laughs) And with those heels, I was like 7 feet tall.
> 
> As physically demanding as shooting "Legend of Tarzan" was, it was nothing compared to that night in drag. Oh my god; walking around in those heels, in that super itchy, hot wig and the fake nails, I felt like Edward Scissorhands. I couldn't even grab a drink.
> 
> Once we got to the after party at the gay club, I just kicked my heels off and walked around barefoot because I was just dying. So, I have tremendous respect for all the drag queens out there. I got a little taste of what it takes to look that fabulous.
> 
> *"True Blood" was groundbreaking for pushing many envelopes when it came to LGBT issues and sexuality. How does it feel knowing that you were a part of a show that some deemed "too gay"?*
> 
> Well, that's ridiculous. What was so interesting about the show was that it wasn't on the nose. It's obviously a cultural reference and a metaphor. A lot of the storylines are metaphors for the strife people in the LGBT community experience, but it's done in a very subtle way where people who have never met anyone who's gay or who have prejudice toward that community would still embrace the show and would still come up (to me) and be super excited about it. They would love Lafayette - I mean, a black, gay man. What (creator) Alan (Ball) did was beautiful and it was groundbreaking because, for myself, since I was a toddler, I've had someone very close to me that I admire who was gay, which made that lifestyle as normal as any other lifestyle. In this instance, a lot of people who didn't have anyone close to them in the LGBT community suddenly had someone in their living room every Sunday night that they loved.
> 
> _*What tips do you have for other straight men who are doing gay sex scenes?*_
> 
> You just have to embrace it. I had two gay sex scenes on the show. They're incredible scenes. I loved this scene and I remember talking to Theo (Alexander), who played the Greek lover of Russell Edgington (portrayed by Denis O'Hare), and that was the first gay sex scene I had on "True Blood." He's also a straight guy and he was nervous; he had never kissed a guy before. I just said, "Look at the scene. It's this nemesis and he comes in and then it gets seductive and you think they're gonna make love and it gets into that and then suddenly my character stabs him in the back and he explodes. In two minutes, look at this emotional rollercoaster we're taking the audience on. If we commit to this, it's going to be an amazing scene and we're going to be very happy with it forever. If we hold back, that's when it gets awkward."
> 
> Same thing shooting the other scene with Ryan (Kwanten) - we knew that it was coming because we shot a scene the previous year where I hypnotize him and say, like, "When you dream, dream sweet dreams of me." Because we did it in a very seductive way, when they said "wrap" and I turned around and I saw the writers, I could just see in their eyes that they were like, "We're definitely gonna see this dream later on in the show." We knew it was coming. You have to think of the scene and how it fits in and hopefully be excited about the scene. Then, just dive in.
> 
> *When can we expect you to do something as gay as "True Blood" again?*
> 
> (Laughs) Well, I mean, next time I get drunk probably
> 
> *source: http://www.pridesource.com/article.html?article=77073*



All the things I want to comment on are coming so fast and furious that I forget to comment when I see them, but thank you for this. The reason this interview is so good is that they actually did some research and didn't ask the usual, typical questions. Hence, a more interesting interview with info I had never heard about. Thanks for finding this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lovely shot. Stunning






Source: http://samuelclaflins.tumblr.com/ (Original via USA Today)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Review from the Herald Standard

*Tarzan, revised: New film swings beyond troubled past*
*LOS ANGELES (AP) — Tarzan may be among America's classic fictional characters, but he's not beyond reproach.*

*



*
Like so many well-worn tales, Edgar Rice Burroughs' Tarzan was borne of a vastly different time more than 100 years ago, when narratives rooted in colonialism, white saviors and African stereotypes were the norm. Throughout the decades, Tarzan also became a staple of Hollywood — there have been 52 authorized films and seven television series that have told the tales of the King of the Jungle.

For a bygone era, he's the model romantic adventurer. Today, he's a blemish on the history of literature and film.

"The Legend of Tarzan ," out Friday, is the first big-budget studio attempt to take on the character in the modern CGI world. Not only does the Warner Bros. film show feats of derring-do that not so long ago could only be imagined, but it also endeavors to spin a more contemporary story for today's sensibilities.

As with Hollywood's other recent adaptations of beloved tales stories with outmoded values, the "Tarzan" filmmakers did the delicate dance of trying to both preserve its original spirit while also correcting or even discarding its problematic origins. Their approach was to infuse the story with historical perspective, then bake it all into an action-adventure worthy of the superhero generation.

Though there are those who would sooner see Tarzan left for the ages, the character's roots are so deep that they've become archetypal.

"Edgar Rice Burroughs just tapped into a primal myth of humanity," said Scott Tracy Griffin, author of "Tarzan: The Centennial Celebration" and the forthcoming "Tarzan on Film." "He is an orphan who is stranded and must find a way to his manhood and to reclaim his legacy."

He also acknowledged those troubling origins.

Alexander Skarsgård, the latest leading man to do the Tarzan yodel, noted too that "people have always been very fascinated by our more animalistic side and the notion of the noble savage."

"At the time it was written, the way people in Western Europe and in America viewed indigenous people was quite horrific and it was quite common. It was widespread, the notion that they were an inferior race," Skarsgård said. "It was very obviously important to steer away from the notion of like the white man coming down to Africa to save all the black people because they can't save themselves ... the movie is about them kicking the colonizing force out of the country."

This film introduces Tarzan at mid-life — already married to Jane (Margot Robbie) and living in England as Lord Greystoke — long past his vine-swinging days. When he receives an invitation from King Leopold to visit the Congo and see the Belgian leader's work there, it's George Washington Williams (Samuel L. Jackson) who convinces him to go and find out what's really happening to the native people.

The injection of Williams — a real-life historian and Civil War veteran who exposed atrocities of the Congo — into the Tarzan mythology helped director David Yates ground it in a historical context. It also helped them turn away from some of the story's less palatable elements.

"It wasn't difficult to jettison those very old-fashioned aspects of the story because it doesn't belong to our century," Yates said.

Jackson sees this Tarzan as purely naturalistic; a character whose unique worldview transcends political mores.

"Even though the enslavement is there and you see it and he's there to right that injustice," he said. "He's part of a world where he is integrated into that society and he understands his place in it ... It's a story of somebody who's environmentally correct and humanly correct with that particular world.

Tarzan has been around so long that adjusting to the times has been as integral to his longevity as hanging vines.

"Producers have been able to tap into whatever is going on in society and put Tarzan into that," said Griffin. In the 1950s, there was a clear Western inspiration in the films, which gave way to a James Bond sensibility in the 1960s, he said.

Even Disney had a take, although that 1999 animated film just sidestepped native populations altogether. "The Legend of Tarzan" is certainly something new, and perhaps the most aggressive effort to right the wrongs, while still keeping Tarzan in the zeitgeist.

Yet there are those who believe Tarzan should be left in the past.

"In some ways it would be like trying to remake 'Gone With the Wind' now," said Todd Boyd, professor of Cinema and Media Studies at the USC School of Cinematic Arts. "It's just a very old set of images rooted in an old history that I think is really hard to redeem ... You can certainly dress it up with technology now. You can also cast it in such a way that it's more diverse. But I just think that some things are perhaps beyond redemption."

Associated Press writer Nicole Evatt contributed to this report.

*Source*: http://www.heraldstandard.com/enter...cle_3c2fbda5-ee48-5542-a75c-48cb4320cc0b.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Movie Review: 'The Legend of Tarzan'*





*Our Rating 3/5 Stars*

Think Tarzan, and those old enough will remember the chest-thumping jungle dwelling icon in those black-and-white TV reruns giving his signature yell. Ron Ely played him in the ‘60s; Christopher Lambert was ‘Greystoke’ and then Disney animated him in 1999.

The Lord of The Jungle returns to the big screen, this time with Hollywood hunk Alexander Skarsgard putting on the loincloth.

We see Tarzan, now John Clayton living the charmed life in England with his wife Jane Porter (Margot Robbie). During a meeting with some important-looking men, he’s invited back to the Congo as an envoy for the Crown.

He declined the offer but when he hears from George Washington Williams, an American soldier played by Samuel L. Jackson, that Belgian colonists have instituted slavery in the Congo, he agrees to return, reluctantly allowing Jane to come along. Unbeknownst to him, he is just a pawn in a conspiracy hatched by sinister Belgian envoy Leon Rom (Christoph Waltz). 

But those behind the plot have no idea what they’re unleashing when, instead of Tarzan, they capture the one person for whom he would lay down his life for — Jane.






“Me Tarzan, you Jane. Me save people from bad men.” Basically, that's what Tarzan does here -- sans primitive speak, of course. 

David Yates (director of the final four ‘Harry Potter’ films) takes the iconic vine-swinging character beyond what we might expect.

Skarsgard succeeds in portraying a conflicted man whose heart still belongs in the jungle. The actor also eschews the furrowed brow brutish approach by Christopher Lambert in 1984’s ‘Greystoke’, giving his John/Tarzan a hint of gravitas.

While the Tarzan of author Edgar Rice Burroughs creation serves as a cultural meme or prism of its time, director Yates and his team of writers steers clear of the overused ‘white saviour’ trope.

The addition of Jackson’s Williams is a clever device by the filmmakers to lend some credence to the story by giving it a semi-historical slant as well as framing it as a buddy action-adventure romp.

Jackson’s George Washington Williams is based on a real African-American soldier who travelled to the Congo and criticised the Belgians’ treatment of the natives.

As is Christoph Waltz whose Leon Rom was infamously known as the “Butcher of Congo”.

‘Tarzan’ is a visually impressive adventure with Jackson, Robbie and Waltz all utterly tremendous in their roles.

The overall giddy joy of Skarsgard’s performance is infectious and spreads out to both his co-stars and ultimate showdown at the end. 






While Waltz gives his usual performance as the slippery villain Leon Rom, Robbie is easily the film’s highlight. Her Jane Porter is no damsel in distress, able to hold her own under the clutches of Rom and his henchmen.

However, the film drags in between Rom’s pursuit of Tarzan (and vice versa) as the its enticing charm and visual flair eventually wears thin. 

Where ‘Tarzan’ really soars is the computer animation of the animals and their jungle surroundings. All of the creatures — from gorillas to lions to elephants and more — were entirely brought to life, in stunningly realistic form, through cutting-edge CGI. 

Combining on-location cinematography as well as computer graphics, the movie was shot in English soundstages with sets on which the cast can play on, and the visual effects wizards from Framestore, MPC, and Rodeo FX filled in the rest with brilliant lifelike detail and epic scope – comparable to Jon Favreau’s ‘The Jungle Book’.

‘The Legend of Tarzan’ opens 30 June 2016 

*Source:* http://www.insing.com/feature/movie-review-the-legend-of-tarzan/id-ea8a3101/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*The Legend of Tarzan: Film Review (this one isn't so positive, but to be fair...)*
*
Mixing colonialism, historical figures and fictional figures, The Legend of Tarzan is a potent mix of jungle based drama, complete with some very prominent displays of abs.





Harry Potter director David Yates brings his eye for teen obsessions and otherworldly elements to the story of John Clayton III, Lord Greystoke, this time played by True Blood’s rather buffed up Alexander Skarsgard.

Working as a trade emissary for Parliament, Greystoke’s lured back to the jungles of Africa under a  pretext orchestrated by Leon Rom (the usual malevolent smirking Christoph Waltz). Taking along his wife Jane (a sparky Margot Robbie, the best thing about the film) and Samuel L Jackson’s quipping George Washington Williams, Greystoke soon finds himself caught in the middle of a conspiracy.

The Legend Of Tarzan may come out swinging at times as it revamps the Edgar Rice Burroughs classic, but its attempts to mesh elements of Twilight (a romance between two leads, complete with swoon worthy kissing in trees moments), the CGI gorilla shenanigans of Planet of the Apes, some broad laughs and a revenge tale don’t quite hang together as well as they could.

Yates has made a great fist of a few of the CGI animals in the jungle, and there’s a tenderness and brutality between Tarzan’s interactions with the various critters that’s endemic to the law of the jungle.

(Though this is perhaps one of the most bloodless films I’ve seen in its representation of colonialism, with fights and fatalities feeling less than real, contributing to an overall feeling of not fully committing).

Sadly, the would be stronger elements of the film don’t stand on their own two legs as much as they should.

Djimon Hounsou’s African tribe leader’s desire for revenge crumbles as quickly as the now infamous clash between Superman and Batman did earlier in the year and is a narrative flop; by the same token, Waltz’s quietly wannabe menacing Rom, complete with his white suit, lacks any real sinister edge.

As for Skarsgard’s brooding lord of the jungle, there’s no doubting his commitment to his physique, but there is a nagging feeling simply standing looking moody or running while being sullen aren’t enough to bring any real life to the so-called Ghost of the trees, with more spirit on show with Johnny Weissmuller’s interpretation of the loin cloth god.

He has solid chemistry with Robbie though (even if frustratingly, Robbie’s Jane is presented as strong before turning into damsel in distress midway through, which is deeply annoying) which makes their bond and personal tragedy feel more real in among the more CGI elements.

But the Legend of Tarzan is hampered by repeated flashbacks to Jane and Tarzan’s meeting and endless unnecessary fleshing out of back-story that is relatively unwarranted, as well as an overall story that has no legs. Its melancholy elements are well rendered but its continual reliance on rote exposition hampers things from progressing with a pace during the 1hr 50 min run time.





A mismatched tonal mix of tongue in cheek moments, serious and relatively dour flashbacks, hints of genocide and slavery and unfleshed out narrative proves fatal to The Legend of Tarzan. 

It’s not an abs-olutely bad interpretation of the Lord Greystoke story, but it certainly not one to go ape about or prove to be the legendary romp it should be. 

Source: http://darrens-world-of-entertainment.blogspot.com.au/2016/06/the-legend-of-tarzan-film-review.html

*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And from IMDb

*Wow*
*8*/10 | moviesrme10 | 27 Jun 2016
Wow. What a surprisingly great film.

Great performances from supporting cast members Margot Robbie (rocking a redhairdo) and Samuel L Jackson as real life figure George Washington Williams (who has, obviously, been fictionalized)

What mad this a real treat was how original it felt. Sure, it's a "Tarzan" movie - we've seen a million of them but this one is different - it's not another origin story... It's it's own and I give director David Yates and the screenwriter a lot of credit for creativity.

Characters are underwhelming and Skarsgaard wouldn't have been my first choice for the role but this was a pretty enjoyable movie with some stunning action sequences and cinematography.

See it.

*Source*: http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0918940/reviews?ref_=m_tt_urv#showAll






This guy saw the movie on Monday (in the US) He liked it well enough, gave it a B-  (he wasn't too impressed with the CGI) but he liked the characters even if he felt SLJ was playing to type of his usual bada$$ self.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp & Free.

New Alex interview:  *Alexander Skarsgård gives 'Legend of Tarzan' body and soul*

by *Randy Cordova*

Alexander Skarsgård, best-known for playing a bad-boy vampire on HBO's "True Blood," takes on the title role in "The Legend of Tarzan." For him, it's something of a dream come true. His father, actor Stellan Skarsgård ("Mamma Mia," "Good Will Hunting"), introduced him to the stories as a child, and he took them to heart.

Skarsgård, 39, was born and raised in Stockholm, but has lived full-time in the States since 2004. That duality makes him a good fit to play Tarzan, who survives among both jungle creatures and the British elite in the 1800s. A friendly Skarsgård called to plug the movie and discuss the killer workout routine that gave him the Tarzan physique.

*Question: You’re Swedish, and you usually speak like an American. In this film, you have a British accent. What’s your natural way of talking?*

*Answer:* (Sounding American) It would depend where I am, I guess. If I’m in the States, this is it. If I’m in Sweden, it’s (speaking Swedish). I don’t speak English in Sweden, so it's hard to say. And I’d never played a Brit before. Not that Tarzan is British, but he comes from a British family. I figured it was important to give him a good British accent because he’s good at mimicking and sounds in general.

*Q: Is it true your father is a big fan of Tarzan?*

*A:* That’s the only reason I did it. (Laughing.) No, not really, but I am a big fan of Tarzan because of my father. He is the one who introduced me to the Johnny Weissmuller movies. When I first heard about this role, my first thought was, “Oh, my dad is going to love this.”

*Q: What did you think when you got the script?*

*A:* It was so different the old movies, and so different from the Edgar Rice Burroughs novels. I thought Adam Cozad wrote an interesting script, and very surprising. I didn’t let my dad read it. I’m going to Stockholm in about two weeks, and they’re going to do a premiere. Everyone is going to be so excited.

*Q: So, did you try to get your dad a small part in the movie?*

*A:* (Laughing.) He auditioned for Akut (Tarzan’s ape “brother”), but he wasn’t quite tough enough.

*Q: Speaking of Akut, were you disappointed that there were no live animals used in the film?*

*A:* No, I knew that early on. They can’t really shoot scenes like that with real animals. Even in the first meeting, I didn’t know if it would be motion capture or CGI, but I knew it wouldn’t be real animals. I did have an opportunity to work with real animals before in preparation. I went to this place in California and spent a day with some big, massive male lions and couple of cheetahs and leopards. Then I got to go to a gorilla sanctuary in England, which was just the most incredible experience. It was just kind of a humbling experience to be that close to a gorilla.  When you lock eyes, it’s very profound.

*Q: Is it scary?*

*A:* I was a couple of inches away from a silverback, and it’s the most beautiful thing I’ve ever experienced. It wasn’t scary at all. When he looked at me … I don’t know how to describe it. It felt like he kind of understood me, and saw straight to my soul (laughing). Really, it’s like he just cut through all the bull (expletive) and I felt completely, emotionally naked. It wasn’t intimidating at all, but had he wanted it to be, it would have been, obviously. It was very pure.

*Q: You’re always in shape, but you look amazing in this movie. Did you have to train?*

*A:* I’ve never done anything to this extent before. I’m quite an active guy in general. I like to go for a run or go the gym, but I’d never worked with a trainer before or with a special diet before. It was all new to me, and it was kind of all-consuming. It was eight months of a very strict way of eating and very regimented training.

*Q: How does that work?*

*A:* We did it in phases. For about three months, it was 7,000 calories a day. I would just eat and lift weights to put on weight. I put on muscle mass and fat. Then about six to seven weeks before we started filming, it switched to six smaller meals a day, and the training changed quite a bit as well, to more agility work, more yoga, more Pilates. This guy is not a body builder, and when he’s back in the jungle, it has to look like he’s in his natural habitat. It was very important to me that every muscle had to be there to serve this person in the wild.

*Q: Do you still have that body?*

*A:* (Laughing) No, the day we wrapped the movie, I was back on a normal diet and drinking alcohol. Then about six months later they added a short scene, and asked if I could go back on the diet and training for maybe three months, so I had to go back and do it all again.

*Q: Do you miss that body?*

*A:* Not really. I miss the experience. Well, that’s maybe not right. I was very glad to do it, and I got to work with some phenomenal trainers and a wonderful movement guy and choreographer. I enjoyed the challenge, because I had never done anything like this before. It was kind of exciting in a way, but yeah, I think I more prefer a somewhat more balanced lifestyle, where I can stay somewhat healthy but I eat what I want and drink what I want.

*Q: That’s the physical side of Tarzan. How do you make him feel like a real person?*

*A:* Growing up with the apes, he is one of them: Akut is his brother, and Kala is his mother, but he knows he’s different. He’s an outsider. When he goes to London, he’s kind of lost between two worlds. On a more psychological level, he is both man and beast. That is a dichotomy that kind of defines what it’s like to be human.

*Q: That feeling of being outsider — do you have that as a European who now lives in the States?*

*A:* A little bit. In a way, I’m (lost) between two worlds. I was born and raised in Stockholm, but the United States has been my home for 13 years. In the States and in Sweden, I’m a little bit of an outsider in both places. (Laughing) It’s not quite as extreme as it for Tarzan, but as an actor, you try to find something you can relate to, even at the (tiniest) stage.

Sources:  Randy Cordova for *azcentral.com
*
http://www.azcentral.com/story/ente...rd-legend-of-tarzan-actor-interview/86442728/

From last night on *CONAN* (June 28, 2016, Los Angeles):

Backstage @ #CONAN: @LegendofTarzan star Alexander Skarsgard






https://twitter.com/TeamCoco/status/747998090469117952

More from the *LOT* world premiere (June 27, 2016):






#AlexanderSkarsgard #TheLegendOfTarzan Premiere @legendoftarzan What A Great Guy!!!!!!!! Thanks Alexander. #alexanderskarsgård @truebloodhbo #Trueblood

-*carnivalkid07* instagram






『ターザン:REBORN』桐谷健太が海外初プレミア、アレクと即意気投合！「僕らは“ターザン2”を一緒にやるんだ！」
#ターザン
#桐谷健太
#アレクサンダースカルスガルド
#マーゴットロビー
#tarzan
#alexanderskarsgard

-*eigaland* instagram






Skarsgard






Kristen your the best @kristinbauer

-*anarchys_son* instagram






I met "Tarzan" last night. He was very friendly. I really liked the movie too! #AlexanderSkarsgård #hollywood #worldpremiere #thelegendoftarzan #dolbytheatre #movie #goodmovie

-*thefergla* instagram






Alexander skarsgård  #thelegendoftarzan #premiere #tarzan

-*judithcovarrubias* instagram

Alexander Skarsgard at the Tarzan premiere.





















https://twitter.com/javantheman/status/747918235912241153






At the world premiere for The #LegendOfTarzan starring#AlexanderSkarsgård#Tarzan, #WaronEveryone#Battleship#TrueBlood#Zoolander#GenerationKill#TheEast#StrawDogs#Hidden he's very nice.

-*giorgioarmani19* instagram






I was inches away from Alexander Skarsgard (& Margot Robbie!!) and the idea of a selfie didn't even cross my mind?!?!?!?! Sometimes I wanna punch myself. #Tarzan

-*cessypie* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Videos from Conan O'Brien's show. I don't think these have been posted. 


http://teamcoco.com/video/alexander-skarsgard-jacked-diet?playlist=featured-videos

http://teamcoco.com/video/alexander-skarsgard-made-for-a-beautiful-woman?playlist=featured-videos


----------



## lms910

Don't forget to watch Watch What Happens Live on Bravo tomorrow night for AS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Variety and Indiewire didn't like it either with Variety criticising the bad CGI and Indiewire the lack of depth and plot.


> Whenever Tarzan shares the screen with animals, however, the critters look appallingly digital — with human actors not even bothering to look in the right direction much of the time (consider the scene when Mbonga’s men are surrounded by gorillas, reacting as if to invisible ghosts). It’s a glaring problem, given all the attention Yates poured into crafting a believable context for what amounts to a glorified B movie. As a brand, Burroughs’ hero has always been schlocky, and no amount of psychological depth or physical perfection can render him otherwise if the filmmakers can’t swing a convincing interaction between Tarzan and his animal allies. That dynamic — along with his full-throated yodel — has always been Tarzan’s trademark, but in this relatively lifeless incarnation, it simply doesn’t register.


----------



## RedTopsy

Positive review from *Deadline: 

http://deadline.com/2016/06/the-leg...der-skarsgard-margot-robbie-video-1201781017/*


----------



## RedTopsy

If someone wants to listen to a good review, Here is a podcast:
( ca 0.20 min starts the Tarzan talk). _There are spoilers of course. _

Read more at: http://www.redcarpetreporttv.com/20...n-the-classic-tale-podcast-the-filmlosophers/

http://ht.ly/1H7L301LO7B


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Variety and Indiewire didn't like it either with Variety criticising the bad CGI and Indiewire the lack of depth and plot.



Well....they were brutal. Yikes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lawd...reading around...the reviews are pretty much across the board with a few good ones sprinkled through the others which label the film either bland or a CGI disaster with a "why did they bother with this story"  tinge.

The only "positive" thing I can say is that critics have a hard time rating films like this, and horror films, very well.

They really have to knock it out of the ballpark in every way to do well with critics; (script, CGI, cast, relevance) see Captain America: The Winter Soldier. I don't think that's the case here, the reviews seem pretty balanced, but sometimes it's a factor (and yep I am totally reaching for something + here because this ain't good)

I don't know how many critical reviews the average film-goer will read. But those reviews are from heavyweights so it's hard to ignore.

Alex isn't savaged, (at this point that's a plus) the critics are mostly aiming at Yates saying he didn't give AS much to work with.

I'll still go. Good popcorn fare.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

RedTopsy said:


> If someone wants to listen to a good review, Here is a podcast:
> ( ca 0.20 min starts the Tarzan talk). _There are spoilers of course. _
> 
> Read more at: http://www.redcarpetreporttv.com/20...n-the-classic-tale-podcast-the-filmlosophers/
> 
> http://ht.ly/1H7L301LO7B



I'm not sure it's wise to only listen to positive reviews, IMHO. I'd like this film to do well (it still might make moolah despite the reviews, stranger things have happened) but yeah...when the overwhelming majority are saying similar things....


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not sure it's wise to only listen to positive reviews, IMHO. I'd like this film to do well (it still might make moolah despite the reviews, stranger things have happened) but yeah...when the overwhelming majority are saying similar things....



Well, reviews are just opinions of one person and did they really expect that LoT will be the next Citizen Kane? I understand some critics but those guys in Variety and Indiewire are way too serious and uptight.

I'm not against any critics like someone here claimed but I have to ask: is this just an ASkars thing again, searching and posting negative reviews I mean?  Never seen this phenomenom at least to this extent in any other threads here and even less in other fandoms/followings. I just browsed Joel Kinnaman's thread and didn't find a single review about Robocop there. It's pretty amazing knowing the same people follow him and Alex. Just my random observation.

Thank you everyone for lovely pictures and videos


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I'm not sure it's wise to only listen to positive reviews, IMHO*. I'd like this film to do well (it still might make moolah despite the reviews, stranger things have happened) but yeah...when the overwhelming majority are saying similar things....



It's not, I do know there are some reviewers out there whom I generally agree with and think are good at their job who don't like the movie. Which doesn't mean I won't. But this type of movie was going to be a harder sell, even if done very well, because it's not a genre they deal with much anymore. I'll be interested in seeing what the reviews are from the audience, once we get more of those in. And what the reaction is to it from the overseas audience.
This was a lot more brutal than I thought it'd be, though, a lot more.
ETA: I'll add that it's entirely possible to be a deeply flawed movie and still entertain me. I'm pretty sure by quality standards Van Helsing or Chronicles of Riddick aren't 'good' movies, but I still like them. 
So I'll go see it, and see whether it's a bloated CGI crapfest like the Hobbit (Oh, Peter Jackson, what happened to you?) or good fun that's not necessarily a good movie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's not, I do know there are some reviewers out there whom I generally agree with and think are good at their job who don't like the movie. Which doesn't mean I won't. But this type of movie was going to be a harder sell, even if done very well, because it's not a genre they deal with much anymore. I'll be interested in seeing what the reviews are from the audience, once we get more of those in. And what the reaction is to it from the overseas audience.
> This was a lot more brutal than I thought it'd be, though, a lot more.



I agree BC. Good post.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GlamazonD said:


> Well, reviews are just opinions of one person and did they really expect that LoT will be the next Citizen Kane? I understand some critics but those guys in Variety and Indiewire are way too serious and uptight.
> 
> I'm not against any critics like someone here claimed but I have to ask: is this just an ASkars thing again, searching and posting negative reviews I mean?  Never seen this phenomenom at least to this extent in any other threads here and even less in other fandoms/followings. I just browsed Joel Kinnaman's thread and didn't find a single review about Robocop there. It's pretty amazing knowing the same people follow him and Alex. Just my random observation.
> 
> Thank you everyone for lovely pictures and videos



I think that's a defensive attitude to think people are only seeking out negative reviews. There's reviews from audience members as well that say similar things and the reviews posted are from industry heavyweights not JoeBlog.

This isn't an anti-Alex thing. It's a movie review thing.

I want this film to do well (and it could still pull $$$$) and thought it might get better reviews. But that's just not the case.

ETA: @BuckeyeChicago  I love Van Helsing and it got really sh*tty reviews.....LOL


----------



## RedTopsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not sure it's wise to only listen to positive reviews, IMHO. I'd like this film to do well (it still might make moolah despite the reviews, stranger things have happened) but yeah...when the overwhelming majority are saying similar things....



Just some positive reviews for people, there are enough of the negativity out there. You are free to choose if you want to read/listen to them or not. 
Personally, I like to form my own opinion of a film and I don´t trust filmcritic so much, I can read a review but I don´t trust it.
As a fan of Alex I will rather look at the positive side of things and not listen to much on the doom and gloom.
I will of course go and see this film and support him and being a fangirl. I have been waiting so long for the film premiere.
Wild horses couldn´t stop me from seeing this film. 
Even if I wasn´t a fangirl I would probably see this film because I like this kind of movies and there are so few of them made nowadays with action, adventure, romance, amazing scenery and good actors in old fashion style. 

It´s funny,  some of the reviews I´ve read seems to be more about what the reviewer expected the film to be like and not what he/she actually saw in the film (and they are all over the place). 

We will see how the reactions will be from the audience July 1.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that's a defensive attitude to think people are only seeking out negative reviews. There's reviews from audience members as well that say similar things and the reviews posted are from industry heavyweights not JoeBlog.
> 
> This isn't an anti-Alex thing.* It's a movie review thing.*
> 
> I want this film to do well (and it could still pull $$$$) and thought it might get better reviews. But that's just not the case.
> 
> ETA: @BuckeyeChicago *I love Van Helsing and it got really sh*tty reviews*.....LOL



It is, but even in the negative reviews I looked at there seems to be some confusion about the movie, and what Tarzan is supposed to be like. This may be the fault of the movie, it may because the reviewer has preconceived notions of Tarzan based on Disney and Weissmuller and not on knowledge of the source material. Or both.

VH got terrible reviews, and I still love it (and David Wenham). I still love Day After Tomorrow even though the CGI sucked and the storyline was wonky.



RedTopsy said:


> Just some positive reviews for people, there are enough of the negativity out there. You are free to choose if you want to read/listen to them or not.
> Personally, I like to form my own opinion of a film and I don´t trust filmcritic so much, I can read a review but I don´t trust it. As a fan of Alex I will rather look at the positive side of things and not listen to much on the doom and gloom. I will of course go and see this film and support him and being a fangirl. I have been waiting so long for the film premiere. Wild horses couldn´t stop me from seeing this film. It´s funny,  some of the reviews I´ve read seems to be more about what the reviewer expected the film to be like and not what he/she actually saw in the film *(and they are all over the place).*
> 
> We will see how the reactions will be from the audience July 1.



Even in the same review. This from the reviewer from Roger Ebert's site, who's got a lot criticism of the movie. But ...

"Strangely enough, though, if you can put these considerations aside—or, I suppose, if you never cared about such considerations in the first place—“The Legend of Tarzan” is a pretty good action-adventure movie. Its narrative is refreshingly free of bloat, folding the Tarzan origin story into a series of relatively pain-free flashbacks that actually dovetail credibly into its contemporary scenario. The lead players, with the exception of the too-familiar Waltz, give appealing performances, and the action scenes are pretty tight. I am amused that somebody took the “Blazing Saddles” joke about stampeding cattle through the Vatican as a sort of inspiration for a climactic set piece, but I also have to admit the conceit works. For what it’s worth, “The Legend of Tarzan” is several unpretentious cuts above the pompous, leaden “Greystoke” of over thirty years ago. (I’m ignoring the 1998 “Tarzan and the Lost City” because nobody even saw it, let alone talked about it.)"

http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-legend-of-tarzan-2016


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's not, I do know there are some reviewers out there whom I generally agree with and think are good at their job who don't like the movie. Which doesn't mean I won't.* But this type of movie was going to be a harder sell, even if done very well, because it's not a genre they deal with much anymore*. I'll be interested in seeing what the reviews are from the audience, once we get more of those in. And what the reaction is to it from the overseas audience.
> This was a lot more brutal than I thought it'd be, though, a lot more.
> ETA: I'll add that it's entirely possible to be a deeply flawed movie and still entertain me. I'm pretty sure by quality standards Van Helsing or *Chronicles of Riddick* aren't 'good' movies, but I still like them.
> So I'll go see it, and see whether it's a bloated CGI crapfest like the Hobbit (Oh, Peter Jackson, what happened to you?) or good fun that's not necessarily a good movie.


The remake aspect of it also put it into a difficult spot. Everyone is so over remakes, but Hollywood keeps making them. People were not excited from the get go.

Chronicles of Riddick!! Yes. Always watch it when randomly flipping channels and it's on. Starship Troopers, too. Now that is a bad movie, but I can always watch it.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that's a defensive attitude to think people are only seeking out negative reviews. There's reviews from audience members as well that say similar things and the reviews posted are from industry heavyweights not JoeBlog.
> 
> *This isn't an anti-Alex thing. It's a movie review thing.
> 
> I want this film to do well (and it could still pull $$$$) and thought it might get better reviews. But that's just not the case.*
> 
> ETA: @BuckeyeChicago  I love Van Helsing and it got really sh*tty reviews.....LOL



I agree. I thought THR would slam it since they seemed derogatory in earlier articles, but their critic actually liked it! I also want the film to do well. Alex put so much time and effort into preparing for this film. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. I'm not burying this movie just yet, but I was cringing at some of the reviews.  We'll be going to see it Saturday. I'm hoping it will be a good popcorn movie and audience score will help.

Excerpt from USA Today about marketing strategy from a couple of days ago. Read the entire article here:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...tarzan-swinging-male-female-dollars/86441402/

*How 'Tarzan' is swinging for male, female dollars*



 Andrea Mandell, USA TODAY 6:01 p.m. EDT June 28, 2016


Opinion is divided on whether American audiences will welcome back the hero, who last hit cinemas in 1999 in Disney's animated _Tarzan, _which grossed $171 million. Jeff Bock, box office analyst for Exhibitor Relations, calls the project outdated. "This has _Lone Ranger_ written all over it," says Bock, who forecasts just $25 million for opening weekend, though he predicts the film will still be a sizable hit overseas.

Or it could be "an unexpected surprise," says Erik Davis, managing editor of Fandango.com and Movies.com — particularly because it's not another superfluous sequel. "The success of something like _The Jungle Book_ may play into teens' and adults' desire to see another story told in the jungle. And the trailers are pretty strong."

Who is Tarzan aiming for? The trailers evoke "a _Planet of the Apes_ vibe," says Davis, and some experts say the gender-balanced marketing approach is a sign that Warner Bros. is trying for a four-quadrant movie, meaning a film that appeals to male and female moviegoers who are over and under 25.

"On the surface, it seems easy — it’s Tarzan, it’s an action movie — but it seems like they’re courting the female audience in a big way," says comScore senior media analyst Paul Dergarabedian, allowing that _Tarzan_ and fellow newcomer _The BFG_ have a "formidable competitor" in _Finding Dory, _which heads into its third weekend. "If you can get women going to see it because of Skarsgård but also because there’s a strong female character, that’s a smart marketing move."


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good article @VampFan


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> *The remake aspect of it also put it into a difficult spot. Everyone is so over remakes, but Hollywood keeps making them. People were not excited from the get go.*
> 
> Chronicles of Riddick!! Yes. Always watch it when randomly flipping channels and it's on. Starship Troopers, too. Now that is a bad movie, but I can always watch it.
> 
> I agree. I thought THR would slam it since they seemed derogatory in earlier articles, but their critic actually liked it! I also want the film to do well. Alex put so much time and effort into preparing for this film. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. I'm not burying this movie just yet, but I was cringing at some of the reviews.  We'll be going to see it Saturday. I'm hoping it will be a good popcorn movie and audience score will help.
> 
> Excerpt from USA Today about marketing strategy from a couple of days ago. Read the entire article here:
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...tarzan-swinging-male-female-dollars/86441402/
> 
> *How 'Tarzan' is swinging for male, female dollars*
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Mandell, USA TODAY 6:01 p.m. EDT June 28, 2016
> 
> 
> Opinion is divided on whether American audiences will welcome back the hero, who last hit cinemas in 1999 in Disney's animated _Tarzan, _which grossed $171 million. Jeff Bock, box office analyst for Exhibitor Relations, calls the project outdated. "This has _Lone Ranger_ written all over it," says Bock, who forecasts just $25 million for opening weekend, though he predicts the film will still be a sizable hit overseas.
> 
> Or it could be "an unexpected surprise," says Erik Davis, managing editor of Fandango.com and Movies.com — particularly because it's not another superfluous sequel. "The success of something like _The Jungle Book_ may play into teens' and adults' desire to see another story told in the jungle. And the trailers are pretty strong."
> 
> Who is Tarzan aiming for? The trailers evoke "a _Planet of the Apes_ vibe," says Davis, and some experts say the gender-balanced marketing approach is a sign that Warner Bros. is trying for a four-quadrant movie, meaning a film that appeals to male and female moviegoers who are over and under 25.
> 
> "On the surface, it seems easy — it’s Tarzan, it’s an action movie —* but it seems like they’re courting the female audience in a big way,*" says comScore senior media analyst Paul Dergarabedian, allowing that _Tarzan_ and fellow newcomer _T*he BFG*_* have a "formidable competitor" in Finding Dory, *which heads into its third weekend. "If you can get women going to see it because of Skarsgård but also because there’s a strong female character, that’s a smart marketing move."



This is an aspect that has come up since it was first mentioned that Alex was in the running 'why do we need another Tarzan movie', even though we'd not had a live action one in decades. So people didn't know whether it was a reboot, remake, whatever. And apparently still don't.
They were going for a four quadrant movie, but if the almost 500 audience votes of IDMB are really a proper guide to future audience votes, the audience that really really likes it is female.
Apparently The Purge Election Day is getting good reviews, much to my surprise. I still think it's got a limited audience, but it would be an indicator of how weird this summer has been if a movie that's been out for three weeks wins the week, followed by a horror movie, BFG and LOt.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

To go back to a much better reviewed Alex movie, Pajiba has been doing a series 52 Films by Women. And I was hoping they'd do this:
here’s a scene about halfway through _Diary of a Teenage Girl_ where Alexander Skarsgård’s character Monroe is talking to his on-again/off-again girlfriend Charlotte (Kristen Wiig) about her ex-husband, and I found myself thinking, “Yeah, that child rapist does have a point.” Which is to say, this is a complicated film.
It centers on Charlotte’s daughter and Monroe’s sometimes-lover 15-year-old Minnie Goetze. Like I said, complicated. She begins the affair with her mother’s boyfriend just as she comes of age in the sexually, and drug-charged atmosphere of 1970’s San Fransisco. That description alone should make you a little wary. Stories about women, and especially girls, experiencing their sexuality usually come in either cautionary or exploitative flavors. So it was shockingly refreshing to watch a movie that treats a teenage girl who wants to have sex as a fully fledged character. Despite a number of harrowing things that happen to her, Minnie is never tricked or manipulated into _wanting_ to have sex. The fact that she has an active and healthy libido isn’t ever treated or presented as a problem, it’s just a normal part of being a person.
What’s even more surprising is the fact that Monroe, the 35-year-old rapist who’s having an affair with his girlfriend’s daughter, is presented as an understandably desirous sexual partner. And I’m going to level with you, that’s a super weird sentence to write. Because as a nearly 35-year-old myself, a large part of me can only see what an entirely creepy bastard Monroe really is. It can only want to shout, “Eric Northman, you rapist ****, when a child puts your finger in her mouth, you don’t tell her she just gave you a hard-on! ****!” But this story is Minnie’s. Meaning we not only understand how the familial/paternal affection the two share could become weirdly sexual, but we understand why a teenage girl with raging hormones and a lack of proper boundaries might want to sleep with a man who is paying attention to her. Monroe is humanized not because he deserves fair treatment, but because Minnie does. He is a monster, but he’s not _just_ a monster. The movie shows that her choices are valid and understandable even if they’re wrong...
http://www.pajiba.com/52_films_by_w...marielle-hellers-diary-of-a-teenage-girl-.php


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This link has a summary of reviews so far:  (prepare yourselves)

http://thewrap-yahoopartner.tumblr....egend-of-tarzan-is-a-big-disappointment-and-7

The reviews on Rotten Tomatoes aren't good. But this is where it gets murky: the reviews suck but 98% out of 35,437 IMDb users want to see the film (granted this is before the film premiered).  It'll be interesting to see if the reviews pan out with regards to audience attendance.


----------



## Kitkath70

*Legend of Tarzan Review: David Yates Delivers A Winner — Pulp Poetry With a Beating Heart.*
June 29, 2016Michael SellersERBDOM, Legend of Tarzan (Movie)


There’s a moment in David Yates’ excellent and emotionally resonant _Legend of Tarzan_ when George Washington Williams’, played by Samuel L. Jackson, goads civilized Tarzan, played by Alexander Skarsgard, just a little too much.   Alexander Skarsgard’s Tarzan erupts instantly and spectacularly with a combination of physical force and gut-chilling animal sounds and pins the American to a wall,  then growls out the words:  “They have my wife, and their families.”   In this single small moment, Yates and Skarsgard put on display Tarzan’s utter commitment to the woman he loves while at the same time same evoking the internal contradiction of a man who in adulthood could pass among society as a aristocratic Englishman, but whose feral upbringing has left him with a volatile beast within that can overwhelm the civilized trappings in an instant. Unlike the filmmakers who have come before him, Yates effectively captures this duality – and in so doing delivers a film that is fresh and appealing to modern sensibilities, yet is faithful to the character of the books in ways that Hollywood has never attempted before. The result is pure pulp poetry with a beating heart.   Edgar Rice Burroughs would approve of it, and 21st century audiences will, if they can be lured into theaters to see it, be intrigued and satisfied by it.

_Legend of Tarzan_ begins eight years after Tarzan and Jane (a luminous and effective Margot Robbie) have left Africa to undertake a gentrified life in London, where Tarzan has claimed his birthright of John Clayton III, Lord Greystoke.  He is drawn back to Africa at the behest of George Washington Williams (Samuel L. Jackson), a black American journalist who is based on the historical figure who led the exposure of the crimes of King Leopold II of Belgium.  Williams recruits him to assist in Williams’ quest to investigate the suspected crimes of King Leopold.  Accompanied by Jane, the two men return to Africa where Leon Rom (Christoph Waltz) has laid a trap for Tarzan that, if successful, will result in Rom delivering Tarzan to Chief Mbonga (Djimon Hounsou), who seeks to deliver vengeance to Tarzan for killing Mbonga’s son many years earlier.  Mayhem and adventure ensues.

When Edgar Rice Burroughs was firing on all cylinders, his pulpy, emotionally infused adventure novels were able to strike a mythic vein that caused him to become the J.K. Rowlings of his day – the first global superstar pop culture author, translated into 57 languages, his books and characters embedded in cultures from Russia to Turkey and Japan.  At the time of his death in 1950 he was the best known author on the planet with his works selling more than the combined sales of his contemporaries Hemingway, Faulkner, and Joyce. Hollywood tried more than fifty times and although the movies obviously met with success — not one of them ever captured what the grand old pulp master had created on the page.  Yates is the first to do it; his _Legend of Tarzan_ stands head and shoulders above the Tarzan movies that came before it–and regardless of how it fares in the crowded summer theatrical marketplace, it is assured of a place in cinema history as the Tarzan movie that captured the heart and spirit of Burroughs’ creation.

It remains to be seen how 2016 audiences react. Has Tarzan’s time on the world stage passed, or is there indeed something mythic and archetypal that can cause the character to come alive in the modern imaginations?  Yates and his team have given it an extraordinary “best shot” and have created something of heart, beauty, and lasting value.   The editing of the film by Mark Day is taut and streamlined –not a moment is wasted and the story drives forward with energy and commitment; Henry Braham’s cinematography is cool and brooding in London, and lush and earthy in Africa; the production design by Stuart Craig is grand and evocative; and the music by Rupert Gregson Williams is both emotional and pulse-quickening.   Special mention goes to screenwriters Adam Cozad and Craig Brewer who updated the Burroughs material, giving it unexpected historical gravitas, while excavating from the pages of the early Tarzan books the core values that made them unique.   And the CGI wizardry  is seamless, photorealistic, and effective on all levels.

Give Legend of Tarzan a chance to work its magic on you_.  _I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.


----------



## Kitkath70

The review I posted above is from the Tarzan Files.  He went to the premiere with ERB's family.  He knows what should be in a Tarzan film that is true to it's source material.  I think the problem with most of the other reviews is that they don't really know the source material. They think the movie should be a campy, silly movie without much depth.  I'm so confused by the reviews.  They are all over the board.  Some say too much origin story, some say not enough.  Some say the CGI is awful, others say it's incredible. Some like Margot, some say she's missed cast. Christoph is the perfect Villian or his performance is tired.  SLJ is just playing himself, SLJ is the comic relief and the bright spot.  Alex is stiff with no emotion, Alex is brilliant and embodies the spirit of Tarzan.  There is no chemistry between Tarzan and Jane. The chemistry is off the charts insane.   There is no real majority on a reason why they don't like the film.  I think too many had preconceived ideas on what they thought it should be or not be and that it's not meeting those ideas is what's upsetting them.  Also I find that the  entertainment world is getting way too politically correct.  I've heard stand up comedians say this.  Many no longer want to tour college campuses because of it.  No one can address any subject that might make someone else feel uncomfortable.  Well if it's never mentioned or shown, how do you get people to have a dialogue that creates understanding, knowledge and compassion for what other cultures have experienced.

I'm going to see it Saturday. I can't wait and I'm sure that we'll continue to get many positive feedbacks from movie goers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

True enough, audiences are very PC - but you can hardly blame them in a climate where Scarlett Johannssen gets cast in an iconic Japanese role, that awful film _Gods of Egypt_ gets cast with all-white actors, they try to pass Emma Stone off as part Hawaiian/part Japanese in _Aloha_ and Daniel Craig has just been cast as the protagonist in a film with Halle Berry about the LA Riots.

I digress but there's no doubting the original ERB books had a fair amount of "better than thou" attitude when it came to indigenous populations and with the obvious wrong of that, people's first hurdle of a film like _Tarzan_ has to be to overcome what could _*look*_ like from the outside a white-saviour film, even though the film itself is sensitive to that and changes the angle. And I totally get that, and it's not irrelevant.

However the same could be said for the_ Indiana Jones_ films and people really love those. It's an adventure re-telling of an unfortunate time in history for many indigenous people.

I don't doubt that they've handled it well. For me, it's more a concern regarding commentary on the CGI and the actors.

And like I said - I'm still going to watch it.


----------



## Santress

That is too bad about the reviews. I did not expect them to be great but I'll admit I had concerns about the plot too (which seems to be the main complaint aside from the CGI).  It still basically seems to be (from the trailers) a Tarzan saves Jane plot despite Jane not being a damsel in distress. We'll see how it does at the box office - 98% wanting to see it is encouraging. Maybe it will find its place despite the poor reviews. It could still be an enjoyable popcorn film.

HQs of Alex  arriving at *LAX* today (June  29, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> True enough, audiences are very PC - but you can hardly blame them in a climate where Scarlett Johannssen gets cast in an iconic Japanese role, that awful film _Gods of Egypt_ gets cast with all-white actors, they try to pass Emma Stone off as part Hawaiian/part Japanese in _Aloha_ and Daniel Craig has just been cast as the protagonist in a film with Halle Berry about the LA Riots.
> 
> I digress but there's no doubting the original ERB books had a fair amount of "better than thou" attitude when it came to indigenous populations and with the obvious wrong of that, people's first hurdle of a film like _Tarzan_ has to be to overcome what could _*look*_ like from the outside a white-saviour film, even though the film itself is sensitive to that and changes the angle. And I totally get that, and it's not irrelevant.
> 
> *However the same could be said for the Indiana Jones films and people really love those. It's an adventure re-telling of an unfortunate time in history for many indigenous people.
> 
> I don't doubt that they've handled it well. For me, it's more a concern regarding commentary on the CGI and the actors.*
> 
> And like I said - I'm still going to watch it.



Indiana Jones, which is one of my favorite franchises, is what I was hoping this movie would be like.  I've seen a few comparisons to it from viewer reactions, so maybe it is.  What's puzzling me is the dramatic differences in reviews.  Some say the CGI is incredible and others say it sucks. There's no consensus.  With ID2, every review that I read had the same basic issue.  No storyline.  And I'm under the impression that the acting in Tarzan is actually very sound from everyone involved because I'm really not seeing anything that says that any particular actor is terrible. It's more like nit picky *****ing than anything else.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> *Indiana Jones, which is one of my favorite franchises, is what I was hoping this movie would be like. * I've seen a few comparisons to it from viewer reactions, so maybe it is.  What's puzzling me is the dramatic differences in reviews.  Some say the CGI is incredible and others say it sucks. There's no consensus.  With ID2, every review that I read had the same basic issue.  No storyline.  And I'm under the impression that the acting in Tarzan is actually very sound from everyone involved because I'm really not seeing anything that says that any particular actor is terrible. It's more like nit picky *****ing than anything else.



Same. I was hoping for that as well.


----------



## RedTopsy

A very positive LOT-review: 
( I like it) 



> *Review: The Legend of Tarzan – Jungle heroics and alternative histories
> *
> _June 29, 2016 Bob LeeperColumns, Movies, Top story
> _
> The Legend of TarzanThere hasn’t been a live-action Tarzan film in almost two-decades, quite a drought for a franchise that has produced over fifty films in the past century. But regardless of the abundance of historic movies featuring the Lord of the Jungle, many fans have been waiting their entire lives to see a true, realistic representation of Ape Man’s adventures on the big screen; and with The Legend of Tarzan that wait is finally over.
> If you ever read the Edgar Rice Burroughs’ Tarzan novels, then you’ve had the look and feel of the Ape Man’s world and his exploits etched into your mind’s eye, as if with a badass and rather large hunting knife. Now you get to see the hero swing through the jungle and interact with the great apes in what is probably the most life-like way imaginable – and that alone is worth the price of admission into this wonderful movie.
> Written by Adam Cozad and Craig Brewer, and directed by David Yates (of mostly Harry Potter film fame), The Legend of Tarzan is the almost perfect trifecta of a romance movie, a heroic adventure film, and a historical period drama; although the ‘history’ is certainly skewed for entertainment purposes.
> Lord Greystoke (AKA John Clayton III, AKA Tarzan – as played by Alexander Skarsgard) has successfully adapted to civilization, but reluctantly returns to Africa with his high-spirited and not-so-hesitant wife, Jane (Margot Robbie), and real-life American Civil War hero, George Washington Williams (Samuel L. Jackson), in order to investigate the evil doings of Belgian’s King Leopold and his henchman, Captain Leon Rom (Christoph Waltz), who is in cahoots with Chief Mbonga (Djimon Hounsou), whom has an old score to settle with the Ape Man.
> The film is set, as it should be, in the latter 1800s, and it mixes real history and political intrigue with the fictional hero’s century-old stories, which are in turn mashed-up together into one cohesive narrative. Will it help your enjoyment of the film if you have knowledge of both the Burroughs’ fiction and the historical facts? Sure, but it’s absolutely not necessary.
> The Legend of Tarzan is woven with flashbacks of Tarzan’s ape-centric origin and his first interactions with Jane. Like with each Tarzan film before, artistic license has been taken with the source material that, in this case, appears to come from the first two Tarzan books. But fans will recognize bits of material from throughout the Ape Man mythos.
> The Legend of TarzanIf you are a purist, you may be concerned with some missing pieces in this tweaked version of the story (the absence of the hero’s legendary knife comes immediately to mind), but if you are a die-hard fan I think you’re excitement for this film will temper any nerdy technical complaints.
> Skarsgard’s Tarzan is good natured and humble while being stoic and physically imposing, with an animalistic glare powerful enough to make most men cower. Fans of the books will immediately recognize this hero as the godlike athlete that was conceived by Burroughs. That said, the actor also convincingly provides the Greystoke persona with a timidity one might see in a scared, but still dangerous beast wandering loose in the streets of nineteenth century London.
> Part of the fun, and hence the movie’s title, is that Lord Greystoke is not necessarily thrilled with the narrative (or legend) that has been created surrounding his life among by apes. He doesn’t seek attention, but still, uncomfortably, finds himself in the spotlight, in both England and in his former African home.
> The Legend of Tarzan’s Jane, as embodied by Margot Robbie, is the perfect companion to the Ape Man. As Skarsgard does with Tarzan, Robbie brings the literary character to bold and brilliant life. She’s strong, independent and dangerous when cornered – not to mention classy and breathtakingly beautiful.
> Adding Samuel L. Jackson to the cast as George Washington Williams is a stroke of genius. Not only does he bring well deserved attention to the life of a real world hero, he also smooths out what might have been some awkward moments for modern moviegoers. That is, if Sam Jackson, one of the coolest characters on or off screen, is buying that Tarzan can communicate with animals and perform all the amazing physical feats that he does, then you as an audience member are likely to believe it as well.
> Christoph Waltz is fantastically devious as Leon Rom, another real-life character blended into this fictional tale. Rom was one of the leaders involved in the Leopold atrocities against the indigenous people of the Congo Free State. And from what I’ve read about the real man/monster, the character in this film is Rom-lite (but then it is just a PG-13 movie.)
> The Legend of TarzanThere are bound to be some political correctness police out there who will complain about the “white savior” aspects of this film, but even the harshest cynic will have to agree that this film does an even handed job of depicting the evils of European colonialism in the Victorian era, and even with the movie’s alternative take on history it brings attention to the real horrors that Belgium’s King Leopold brought to the African continent under the false guise of humanitarian philanthropy.
> I am thrilled with this film, but I have to mention one awkward section in the third act when it seemed to me that the editor(s) might have been asleep at the wheel. Between a Rom battle with the great apes and the confrontation with Chief Mbonga at the entrance of Opar (yes, Burroughs fans, Opar plays a part in this story) there is not much transition happening here outside of Tarzan running quickly from one place to the other – a clunky moment to be sure, but a minor complaint in the big picture.
> There are some huge and ultra-exciting action sequences in this movie, but what I loved most were its more subtle touches, some that might even go unnoticed by some moviegoers, like an almost imperceptible bull-ape grunt that Lord Greystoke makes when he is alone after committing to the mission with Williams. So-damn-perfect!
> I’ve prophesied for some time that The Legend of Tarzan would be the date movie of this summer, and having now seen the movie I boldly stand by that prediction. Skarsgard and Robbie as Tarzan and Jane are characters you will either want to be or to be with (no matter what your sexual orientation.) This film has everything you could possibly want for a great time at the movies. Grade: 9/10
> 
> Photos © 2016 Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc.



http://nerdvanamedia.com/movies/review-legend-of-tarzan/112550/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies.

From ASN:

New interview and photo shoot! Alex is featured in the June 30, 2016 edition (issue # 275) of *The Journal*, an online weekly magazine for *MrPorter.com*.

*MR ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD: HOLLYWOOD’S NEW HERO

The 6ft 4in Swede on taking on Tarzan, football and how he got an eight-pack*

Photography by *Mr Bjorn Iooss*

Styling by *Mr Allan Kennedy*

Words by *Mr Dan Rookwood*, US Editor, *MR PORTER*

Mr Alexander Skarsgård stands on the rooftop of a Manhattan skyscraper, looks out onto the urban jungle below and thumps his chest. For a moment, it looks like the man who plays Tarzan might be about to let out the mythical character’s signature call of the wild. Turns out he’s just trying to clear a chesty cough. “Sorry, bad cold,” he croaks. The day before this interview, Mr Skarsgård had flown to LA and back within 24 hours – hence picking up the man-flu.

From up here, the 6ft 4in, 39-year-old Swede can just about see the East Village, where he lives with his girlfriend, Ms Alexa Chung, the British model and It girl. After today’s shoot, he is due to accompany Ms Chung to the CFDA Awards, a gala night on New York’s fashion calendar. In the morning, he’s off to Tokyo for a Tarzan premiere and then, if he can swing it, he’ll fly to France to see Sweden’s football team play in the European Championships.

Such is the life of a leading man. In The Legend of Tarzan, Mr Skarsgård heads up an all-star cast, with Ms Margot Robbie as an anything-but-plain Jane, Mr Samuel L Jackson as Tarzan’s unlikely sidekick and Mr Christoph Waltz doing a wonderful turn as the villain of the piece. The story begins with Mr Skarsgård playing John Clayton, Third Viscount Greystoke, living a humdrum aristocratic life in England with his wife Jane. Things take a decidedly less-genteel turn when they’re called back to the jungles of Africa, where he was raised by gorillas as a feral child called Tarzan.

Mr Skarsgård’s own childhood was wild in a rather different way. He was brought up on the island of Södermalm, a free-thinking community of artists and writers in southern Stockholm, the eldest of six children – five boys and one girl. “It was an incredible childhood, it really was. No one ever locked the doors. We didn’t even have keys,” he recalls. “My cousins were in the apartment above us, so the kids would just run up and down. And Grandma and Grandpa lived across the street.”

Mr Alexander Skarsgård’s father, Mr Stellan Skarsgård, 65, is Sweden’s most famous and best-loved actor who has appeared in Thor, Good Will Hunting, Mamma Mia! and The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo among many others. The legend of Stellan is an entertaining one. By all accounts, his liberal approach to life extended to his wardrobe. He often walked around the house naked despite the presence of guests, which may or may not explain his eldest son’s relaxed attitude towards nudity. (Mr Alexander Skarsgård famously went full frontal in the season six finale of True Blood.)

“My dad is a very social guy. He loves to cook. We always ate together as a family every night,” says Mr Skarsgård. Even after his parents divorced and his father married someone much younger with whom he has two more sons (that’s seven sons and one daughter – are you keeping up?), they remained best friends. So much so that they still dine together as a large and loud extended family most evenings and even bought holiday homes 200 yards away from each other. “It’s very unusual. I’m very aware of that and how lucky we are,” says Mr Skarsgård. “Almost all my siblings live within a four-block radius and every night my dad will cook for whoever swings by. There’s a big dinner party almost every night of the week.”

As a child, young Mr Alexander Skarsgård did some bit-part acting here and there before, at 13, landing a lead role in Swedish TV production Hunden Som Log (The Dog That Smiled), which made him abruptly famous. Uncomfortable with the recognition and the attention, he decided he didn’t want to act anymore – a decision his father supported. “Dad basically said: ‘Well, if you’re not feeling it, don’t do it. Go do other things, have fun, enjoy your life’,” says Mr Skarsgård. “I’m very grateful for that because if he had pushed me, I don’t think I’d be an actor today. I needed a break from it in my teenage years.”

Mr Skarsgård spent those teenage years doing typical teenage things like getting drunk, listening to punk and following his beloved football team Hammarby home and away. Then, at the age of 19, he surprised everyone by announcing he wanted to do his national service.

“I grew up in a very Bohemian hippy-dippy environment,” he says. His entire family are artists and pacifists – wine-drinking, pot-smoking people who hate the idea of the military. “Maybe, age 19, [signing up] was a reaction to that.” Not that he had any intention of seeing active service. “I wasn’t going to get sent to a war zone. In Sweden, our last war was 200 years ago, so it was more of a personal challenge. Obviously if you enlist here in the States, it’s a different conversation.”

Mr Skarsgård isn’t afraid to get out of his comfort zone. After 15 months with the Swedish marines, his next immersive educational experience was to study in England – and at random he picked Leeds, “a tough working-class town”. Why Leeds? “Well, my buddy and I wanted the full British experience. We thought, ‘If we go to London, we’ll just hang out with all our Swedish friends there’. So we looked at a map and I saw Leeds. I didn’t know anything about the city at all apart from Leeds United.” He still supports the team, despite their demise in recent years from the heady Champions League days in 2000-2001.

Eventually, perhaps inevitably, Mr Skarsgård returned to acting. Despite their father not putting any pressure on his children to follow his lead, Messrs Gustaf, Bill and Valter Skarsgård have become actors alongside their brother; it’s clearly in the genes.

Mr Skarsgård’s breakout role was a memorable cameo as a ditzy male model in Zoolander (“Earth to Meekus”). But it was his military training that helped get him his big break as the lead in Generation Kill, an HBO mini-series about the Iraq war. And straight after that, he landed his best known part, that of Eric Northman, a 1,000-year-old bar owner in HBO’s cult vampire series True Blood, which ran for seven hugely successful series from 2008 to 2014.

Although Mr Skarsgård has deliberately tried to avoid being typecast, there is a common theme to most of his roles: he normally has to get his kit off. So, with one full-frontal under his belt, he’s pretty comfortable without any clothes on, then? “Yes,” he concedes. “Although obviously you don’t want it to feel gratuitous.”

In The Legend of Tarzan, Mr Skarsgård spends most of the film running and swinging and grappling without his shirt on. Warner Bros offered to pair him with one of their trainers to get him in shape, but he asked to work instead with his friend Mr Magnus Lygdbäck, a trainer-nutritionist and fellow Swede whom he’d got to know socially while living in LA. “When you have to see the same person every morning at 4.30am, it’s important you get on well with them,” says Mr Skarsgård. Naturally lean of frame, he spent three months bulking up, adding 25lb (more than 11kg) by eating “an insane” 7,000 calories a day (three times his usual intake) and lifting heavy weights. Once he got to the green screens of Warner Bros’ Studios in Leavesden, just outside London, for eight weeks of preparation followed by four months of filming, he embarked on a very strict sugar-, gluten-, wheat-, dairy- and alcohol-free diet of six smaller meals per day alongside his twice-daily training sessions in order to chisel his eight-pack.

Although he hates dieting, Mr Skarsgård loves an intense physical challenge. In 2014, he trekked to South Pole with Prince Harry to raise money for charity. “He’s an incredible storyteller, so I think he’d be a very good actor,” says Mr Skarsgård of the prince. He also spent three weeks at sea a couple of years back, sailing across the Atlantic. So is he more at home in the wild than in the urban jungle? “I’m definitely a city guy, but I love the contrast, to get away for a complete break, with no phone,” he says. “That recharges my batteries.”

Depending on the success of this Tarzan reboot, he may have to get back into the roped-vine swing of things again soon. He has signed a three-movie deal and it doesn’t give too much away to say that everything is set up for a sequel, with Tarzan and Jane living back in the jungle with a new loincloth-diaper-clad arrival.

Having grown up in such a large and close family himself, is Mr Skarsgård planning one of his own? “Yeah. I’m not married, I don’t have kids,” he says, a little ruefully, and then tails off. He turns 40 in August, and would be forgiven some introspection at the imminence of such a landmark. “I feel OK about it,” he shrugs. “No midlife crisis yet.”

The Legend of Tarzan is released on 1 July in the US and 6 July in the UK

http://www.mrporter.com/journal/the-look/mr-alexander-skarsgrd-hollywoods-new-hero/1033


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ I like those photos.


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks everyone for pic and reviews. I usually take reviews with a grain of salt cause I want to make my own opinion. But as you said, they seem to be like all over the place so hard th know if it's really good or that bad. Going to see it when it's release in Sweden. 

Those last pic from rooftop are really gorgeous.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Behind-the-scenes pics from the shoot:







On location in New York with the king of the urban jungle Alexander Skarsgård, aka Tarzan (in a #BillCunningham-esque blue jacket). Click the link in my profile to read the interview. @mrporterlive @bjorniooss @jacopomaria #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #mrporter

-*danrookwood* instagram






Guess who? A special Swede features on #TheJournal today. Hint: he may be into vampires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#staytuned#NYC#MRPORTERontheroad

-*mrporterlive* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Another new interview & photo shoot!  Alex was interviewed by *Amy Kaufman* and photographed by *Kirk McKoy* for *The LA Times*.

Alexander Skarsgard tries to update Tarzan’s legend — and impress Dad. No pressure.

As a boy, Alexander Skarsgard thought Tarzan was the ultimate superhero. Sure, the king of the jungle couldn’t shoot spiderwebs from his wrists or laser beams from his eyes. But he didn’t need special mutations or gadgets. He was willing to take on any beast or man, equipped only with his biceps.

Alex and his father, the actor Stellan Skarsgard, would spend hours watching old black-and-white Tarzan movies together when he was little. They were meaningful to Stellan, who’d grown up watching the films starring Johnny Weissmuller at Saturday matinees in Sweden. So when, just shy of 40 years old, Alex was offered the chance to play the character in a big-budget adaptation, he knew he had to do it. He had to make his dad proud.

But his father’s reaction to the news was, uh, a tad surprising/not entirely supportive.

“I laughed,” recalled Stellan, 65, calling from his native country. “And he laughed too. It was not meaningful at all. It was extremely comic. I can’t explain my kid being Johnny Weissmuller. But I’m sure it’s great. He’s a much better actor than Johnny Weissmuller.”

The fact that the younger Skarsgard has yet to convince his own dad that he’s the right guy to play the iconic character gives you a sense of the kind of expectations he is up against at the box office this weekend. “The Legend of Tarzan,” which hit theaters Friday, marks director David Yates’ attempt to modernize Edgar Rice Burroughs’ jungle hero. Before his death in 1950, Burroughs wrote more than two dozen Tarzan stories, which were then adapted for the big screen numerous times – the most memorable being 1932’s “Tarzan the Ape Man” and 1984’s “Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes.”

For the 39-year-old Skarsgard, who’s best known for his work on HBO’s “True Blood” and in independent films like Lars Von Trier’s “Melancholia,” “Tarzan” serves as a test of his strength as a leading man. For years, Hollywood has struggled to find a young male action hero as popular as Arnold Schwarzenegger or Bruce Willis. Colin Farrell tried and failed. So did Jake Gyllenhaal. Same with Taylor Kitsch.

Not that Skarsgard will cop to wanting to be a movie star, anyway. When it comes to discussing his career ambitions in interviews, Skarsgard gives those frustratingly diplomatic actor answers: He wants to take on any project that will challenge him. His choices are based on the quality of the material and the reputation of the filmmaker. He relies on his gut.

“I don’t really have a three-year plan or a five-year plan,” said the actor, who in the last year has appeared in both the critically acclaimed Sundance hit “The Diary of a Teenage Girl” and the underwhelming “Zoolander 2.” “I don’t know what’s next, and that’s what I find quite exciting. I dig it.”

It was a Saturday in early June and Skarsgard had flown in from his home in New York City for the day to shoot promos for “Big Little Lies,” an upcoming seven-episode miniseries on HBO. He was sitting outside a Culver City soundstage by craft services, still dressed in costume – a crisp-collared shirt, tailored slacks – as costars Reese Witherspoon and Laura Dern took off in chauffeured cars.

Skarsgard’s first major Hollywood role was in a different HBO miniseries, the Persian Gulf War tale “Generation Kill.” He first came to Los Angeles nearly two decades ago, after an 18-month stint in the Swedish military. His enrollment in the national service was somewhat of a rebellion against his upbringing in Södermalm, a trendy part of Stockholm he likens to London’s Soho.

“I grew up in a very urban, bohemian family where everyone was a hippie or a pacifist,” the actor recalled, removing the wedding ring he was wearing as part of his costume. “It was artistically and intellectually stimulating, but they were definitely not into outdoor sports or activities. We never went up skiing in the mountains on Easter.”

So at 19 he joined the navy, helping to secure some of the 40,000 islands surrounding the Swedish coast. The country’s last war was more than 2,000 years ago – it remained neutral during WWII – so he knew he wouldn’t be dropped into gun-heavy combat. He just wanted a real challenge – and that’s exactly what he got, according to his father.

“I was invited to come out and see him,” remembered the elder Skarsgard. “But when I got to where he was supposed to be, there was no one there. He was under a couple of bushes in wet snow. He had been lying there for three days without talking.”

It was brutal, but it opened his eyes to adventure. Since, he’s skiied to the South Pole for charity with a team of wounded veterans and Prince Harry. In fact, that was where he was when he found out he got “Tarzan”: a remote Russian base on the coast of Antarctica.

“I’d done my screen test and then left for this monthlong expedition,” said Skarsgard. “When it was over, we returned to this shipping container with a computer from the ’80s and super-slow dial-up internet. And I had an email from David saying Warner Bros. liked what they saw and, ‘I think we’re gonna do this next summer.’”

According to the director, the studio “would have been very happy with a complete unknown,” given Tarzan’s name recognition. “But I always really fancied Alex for the role very early on in the process,” said Yates. “I wanted to find someone who had a real grace and presence and sense of otherness. He’s a very vertical actor with great length and shape. I wanted to get away from that he-man, squared look with the big, strapping leading man.”

Still, after celebrating the news with the prince that night, Skarsgård knew he had to get in shape. The 6-foot-4 actor cut out gluten, sugar, dairy and alcohol. For three months, he ate 6,000 calories a day and lifted weights. Once he’d gained enough body mass, he moved to a stricter diet to keep the muscle but get rid of the fat. Ultimately, he put on 25 pounds of muscle.

In “The Legend of Tarzan,” we find the character eight years removed from the jungle, living in an austere British castle as Lord Greystoke. He’s abandoned vine-swinging for tea-sipping until he’s called to return to the Congo as a trade emissary. He and Jane, played by Margot Robbie, return to Africa only to find its people and wildlife ravaged by colonialism and pressed into slavery by the sinister Leon Rom, played by Christoph Waltz.

Though he was unable to visit the African jungle before filming got underway, Skarsgard did spend time with some wild animals – lions in California, gorillas in England – to observe their movement. He binged David Attenborough nature documentaries. He started working with a choreographer to figure out how a character raised by gorillas would walk. And he thought a lot about human nature – the animalistic urges we all fight to keep at bay in the modern world.

“We are civilized human beings, but we’re all animals deep down, and that creates a certain friction in all of us,” he said. “When you’re in the public eye, we all feel like we’re constantly observed, so we don’t let things out. Anger, sadness, happiness – when does that come out? Maybe when you’re in traffic, because you’re in the safety of your little metallic bubble.”

As if on cue, a driver in a town car idling nearby summoned Skarsgard – it was time for him to depart for the airport. The actor apologized profusely for cutting the interview short and said he would call from the car.

Five minutes later, he rang. He was heading back to New York and then off to Tokyo, where he would embark on the worldwide press tour for the movie. He said he wasn’t nervous about the global unveiling – except for a screening in Stockholm, where his friends and family would see the movie for the first time.

“I just want my dad to like it,” he sighed.

Days before that screening, Stellan Skarsgard – who is regarded in Sweden as a George Clooney, of sorts – said he was looking forward to seeing his son portray his idol.

“It’s very impressive,” he said, “but fame is such a silly thing. It’s so short. It’s the solidity of his work that is more important. He’s done so many good roles in small, independent films. And it’s the body of his work that is the great thing – and the thing that will also give him a much longer career than Johnny Weissmuller.”







Source:  *LATimes.com
*
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...er-skarsgard-profile-20160621-snap-story.html

+

Another pic:

Will @legendoftarzan turn #AlexanderSkarsgard into a movie star? Does he want to be one? http://fw.to/E6Ojx4






https://twitter.com/latimesent/status/748573311936786433


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex arriving at *JFK* on June 29, 2016:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think that's a defensive attitude to think people are only seeking out negative reviews. There's reviews from audience members as well that say similar things and the reviews posted are from industry heavyweights not JoeBlog.
> 
> This isn't an anti-Alex thing. It's a movie review thing.
> 
> I want this film to do well (and it could still pull $$$$) and thought it might get better reviews. But that's just not the case.
> 
> ETA: @BuckeyeChicago  I love Van Helsing and it got really sh*tty reviews.....LOL



Who's defensive? I was just asking is searching and posting negative reviews just an Askars routine and why is Alex thread always flooded with negative reviews by the same people who follow Alex's countrymen, castmates or siblings. That happened with Straw Dogs and Battleship as well. Sometimes I feel like some people are gloating at bad press and reviews. I wouldn't use a word "anti-alex"  but now when you brought it on, it really makes me wonder what's going on 

And why I asked? Well because this seems to happen just on Askars threads. For example Robocop got plenty of criticism at the time but none of the bad reviews ended up to the Joel's thread. The Huntsman got some bad feedback as well but no one bothered to post bad reviews to Charlize's or Chris Hemsworth's threads.

So, _*if* _it was just about reviews you would think you'll find mixed reviews posted on the other threads too? 

Thank you for the new photos and article Santress. They are amazing I need to figure out how to post on the new forum. Next time I may come bearing gifts


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> The review I posted above is from the Tarzan Files.  He went to the premiere with ERB's family.  He knows what should be in a Tarzan film that is true to it's source material.  I think the problem with most of the other reviews is that they don't really know the source material. They think the movie should be a campy, silly movie without much depth. * I'm so confused by the reviews. * They are all over the board.  Some say too much origin story, some say not enough.  Some say the CGI is awful, others say it's incredible. Some like Margot, some say she's missed cast. Christoph is the perfect Villian or his performance is tired.  SLJ is just playing himself, SLJ is the comic relief and the bright spot.  Alex is stiff with no emotion, Alex is brilliant and embodies the spirit of Tarzan.  There is no chemistry between Tarzan and Jane. The chemistry is off the charts insane.   There is no real majority on a reason why they don't like the film.  I think too many had preconceived ideas on what they thought it should be or not be and that it's not meeting those ideas is what's upsetting them. * Also I find that the  entertainment world is getting way too politically correct.  I've heard stand up comedians say this.  Many no longer want to tour college campuses because of it.  No one can address any subject that might make someone else feel uncomfortable*.  Well if it's never mentioned or shown, how do you get people to have a dialogue that creates understanding, knowledge and compassion for what other cultures have experienced.
> 
> I'm going to see it Saturday. I can't wait and I'm sure that we'll continue to get many positive feedbacks from movie goers.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> True enough, audiences are very PC - but you can hardly blame them in a climate where *Scarlett Johannssen gets cast in an iconic Japanese role, that awful film Gods of Egypt gets cast with all-white actors, they try to pass Emma Stone off as part Hawaiian/part Japanese in Aloha and Daniel Craig has just been cast as the protagonist in a film with Halle Berry about the LA Riots.*
> 
> I digress but there's no doubting the original ERB books had a fair amount of "better than thou" attitude when it came to indigenous populations and with the obvious wrong of that, people's *first hurdle of a film like Tarzan has to be to overcome what could look like from the outside a white-saviour film, even though the film itself is sensitive to that and changes the angle. *And I totally get that, and it's not irrelevant.
> 
> However the same could be said for the_ Indiana Jones_ films and people really love those. It's an adventure re-telling of an unfortunate time in history for many indigenous people.
> 
> I don't doubt that they've handled it well. For me, it's more a concern regarding commentary on the CGI and the actors.
> 
> And like I said - I'm still going to watch it.



The 'too PC' complaints, and not just for LOT: I think the original reason for so-call political correctness has been forgotten, I'll let Neil Gaiman say it:
"I was reading a book (about interjections, oddly enough) yesterday which included the phrase 'In these days of political correctness…' talking about no longer making jokes that denigrated people for their culture or for the colour of their skin. And I thought, 'That’s not actually anything to do with "political correctness". That’s just treating other people with respect.'Which made me oddly happy. I started imagining a world in which we replaced the phrase 'politically correct' wherever we could with 'treating other people with respect', and it made me smile."
http://www.upworthy.com/what-political-correctness-does-and-doesnt-mean
So while there is some hypersensitivity, particular on college campuses, a lot of complaints I see about things being too PC are from people who are annoyed that it's harder for them to openly racist, sexist, etc., and they don't like it.
And there is a place for being out there and saying those things and pushing the boundaries, and I think most audience can tell what the intent is for it, is the intent malevolent, or to make you think? Or laugh at it? War On Everyone apparently insults pretty much every, and yet in the reviews I've read it's not as offensive as it could be because the intent, in the end, isn't really to cause harm. Or to be totally clueless.
I just read the synopsis for the Daniel Craig movie, oh boy, talk about being totally clueless. And I don't think the people behind the movie really understand why people are upset with this
I think with regards to LOT they were very aware of this, and we've mentioned this before, they were going to have a fine line to walk in being sensitive the issues of the White Savior trope, the slavery, etc. For some it's worked, and for others it's too much.



Santress said:


> That is too bad about the reviews. I did not expect them to be great but I'll admit I had concerns about the plot too (which seems to be the main complaint aside from the CGI).  It still basically seems to be (from the trailers) *a Tarzan saves Jane plot despite Jane not being a damsel in distress*. We'll see how it does at the box office - 98% wanting to see it is encouraging. Maybe it will find its place despite the poor reviews. It could still be an enjoyable popcorn film.
> 
> HQs of Alex  arriving at *LAX* today (June  29, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


Thanks for the new pics, it's weird seeing him in pants with an elastic waist, and he's wearing brown loafers. He actually looks like he's dressed for comfort on this flight.
As for the reactions to Jane: she's a DID, she's not a DID. For the reviewers who didn't like that she was a damsel, I wonder what they think of Indiana Jones' Marion Ravenwood, who was feisty, and who also spent a good portion of the first movie as the kidnappee of Belloq.


Santress said:


> ^Thanks, ladies.
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> *New interview and photo shoot! A*lex is featured in the June 30, 2016 edition (issue # 275) of *The Journal*, an online weekly magazine for *MrPorter.com*.
> 
> *MR ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD: HOLLYWOOD’S NEW HERO
> 
> The 6ft 4in Swede on taking on Tarzan, football and how he got an eight-pack*
> 
> Photography by *Mr Bjorn Iooss*
> 
> Styling by *Mr Allan Kennedy*
> 
> Words by *Mr Dan Rookwood*, US Editor, *MR PORTER*
> 
> Mr Alexander Skarsgård stands on the rooftop of a Manhattan skyscraper, looks out onto the urban jungle below and thumps his chest. For a moment, it looks like the man who plays Tarzan might be about to let out the mythical character’s signature call of the wild. Turns out he’s just trying to clear a chesty cough. “Sorry, bad cold,” he croaks. The day before this interview, Mr Skarsgård had flown to LA and back within 24 hours – hence picking up the man-flu.
> 
> From up here, the 6ft 4in, 39-year-old Swede can just about see the East Village, where he lives with his girlfriend, Ms Alexa Chung, the British model and It girl. After today’s shoot, he is due to accompany Ms Chung to the CFDA Awards, a gala night on New York’s fashion calendar. In the morning, he’s off to Tokyo for a Tarzan premiere and then, if he can swing it, he’ll fly to France to see Sweden’s football team play in the European Championships.
> 
> Such is the life of a leading man. In The Legend of Tarzan, Mr Skarsgård heads up an all-star cast, with Ms Margot Robbie as an anything-but-plain Jane, Mr Samuel L Jackson as Tarzan’s unlikely sidekick and Mr Christoph Waltz doing a wonderful turn as the villain of the piece. The story begins with Mr Skarsgård playing John Clayton, Third Viscount Greystoke, living a humdrum aristocratic life in England with his wife Jane. Things take a decidedly less-genteel turn when they’re called back to the jungles of Africa, where he was raised by gorillas as a feral child called Tarzan.
> 
> Mr Skarsgård’s own childhood was wild in a rather different way. He was brought up on the island of Södermalm, a free-thinking community of artists and writers in southern Stockholm, the eldest of six children – five boys and one girl. “It was an incredible childhood, it really was. No one ever locked the doors. We didn’t even have keys,” he recalls. “My cousins were in the apartment above us, so the kids would just run up and down. And Grandma and Grandpa lived across the street.”
> 
> Mr Alexander Skarsgård’s father, Mr Stellan Skarsgård, 65, is Sweden’s most famous and best-loved actor who has appeared in Thor, Good Will Hunting, Mamma Mia! and The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo among many others. The legend of Stellan is an entertaining one. By all accounts, his liberal approach to life extended to his wardrobe. He often walked around the house naked despite the presence of guests, which may or may not explain his eldest son’s relaxed attitude towards nudity. (Mr Alexander Skarsgård famously went full frontal in the season six finale of True Blood.)
> 
> “My dad is a very social guy. He loves to cook. We always ate together as a family every night,” says Mr Skarsgård. Even after his parents divorced and his father married someone much younger with whom he has two more sons (that’s seven sons and one daughter – are you keeping up?), they remained best friends. So much so that they still dine together as a large and loud extended family most evenings and even bought holiday homes 200 yards away from each other. “It’s very unusual. I’m very aware of that and how lucky we are,” says Mr Skarsgård. “Almost all my siblings live within a four-block radius and every night my dad will cook for whoever swings by. There’s a big dinner party almost every night of the week.”
> 
> As a child, young Mr Alexander Skarsgård did some bit-part acting here and there before, at 13, landing a lead role in Swedish TV production Hunden Som Log (The Dog That Smiled), which made him abruptly famous. Uncomfortable with the recognition and the attention, he decided he didn’t want to act anymore – a decision his father supported. “Dad basically said: ‘Well, if you’re not feeling it, don’t do it. Go do other things, have fun, enjoy your life’,” says Mr Skarsgård. “I’m very grateful for that because if he had pushed me, I don’t think I’d be an actor today. I needed a break from it in my teenage years.”
> 
> Mr Skarsgård spent those teenage years doing typical teenage things like getting drunk, listening to punk and following his beloved football team Hammarby home and away. Then, at the age of 19, he surprised everyone by announcing he wanted to do his national service.
> 
> “I grew up in a very Bohemian hippy-dippy environment,” he says. His entire family are artists and pacifists – wine-drinking, pot-smoking people who hate the idea of the military. “Maybe, age 19, [signing up] was a reaction to that.” Not that he had any intention of seeing active service. “I wasn’t going to get sent to a war zone. In Sweden, our last war was 200 years ago, so it was more of a personal challenge. Obviously if you enlist here in the States, it’s a different conversation.”
> 
> Mr Skarsgård isn’t afraid to get out of his comfort zone. After 15 months with the Swedish marines, his next immersive educational experience was to study in England – and at random he picked Leeds, “a tough working-class town”. Why Leeds? “Well, my buddy and I wanted the full British experience. We thought, ‘If we go to London, we’ll just hang out with all our Swedish friends there’. So we looked at a map and I saw Leeds. I didn’t know anything about the city at all apart from Leeds United.” He still supports the team, despite their demise in recent years from the heady Champions League days in 2000-2001.
> 
> Eventually, perhaps inevitably, Mr Skarsgård returned to acting. Despite their father not putting any pressure on his children to follow his lead, Messrs Gustaf, Bill and Valter Skarsgård have become actors alongside their brother; it’s clearly in the genes.
> 
> Mr Skarsgård’s breakout role was a memorable cameo as a ditzy male model in Zoolander (“Earth to Meekus”). But it was his military training that helped get him his big break as the lead in Generation Kill, an HBO mini-series about the Iraq war. And straight after that, he landed his best known part, that of Eric Northman, a 1,000-year-old bar owner in HBO’s cult vampire series True Blood, which ran for seven hugely successful series from 2008 to 2014.
> 
> Although Mr Skarsgård has deliberately tried to avoid being typecast, there is a common theme to most of his roles: he normally has to get his kit off. So, with one full-frontal under his belt, he’s pretty comfortable without any clothes on, then? “Yes,” he concedes. “Although obviously you don’t want it to feel gratuitous.”
> 
> In The Legend of Tarzan, Mr Skarsgård spends most of the film running and swinging and grappling without his shirt on. Warner Bros offered to pair him with one of their trainers to get him in shape, but he asked to work instead with his friend Mr Magnus Lygdbäck, a trainer-nutritionist and fellow Swede whom he’d got to know socially while living in LA. “When you have to see the same person every morning at 4.30am, it’s important you get on well with them,” says Mr Skarsgård. Naturally lean of frame, he spent three months bulking up, adding 25lb (more than 11kg) by eating “an insane” 7,000 calories a day (three times his usual intake) and lifting heavy weights. Once he got to the green screens of Warner Bros’ Studios in Leavesden, just outside London, for eight weeks of preparation followed by four months of filming, he embarked on a very strict sugar-, gluten-, wheat-, dairy- and alcohol-free diet of six smaller meals per day alongside his twice-daily training sessions in order to chisel his eight-pack.
> 
> Although he hates dieting, Mr Skarsgård loves an intense physical challenge. In 2014, he trekked to South Pole with Prince Harry to raise money for charity. “He’s an incredible storyteller, so I think he’d be a very good actor,” says Mr Skarsgård of the prince. He also spent three weeks at sea a couple of years back, sailing across the Atlantic. So is he more at home in the wild than in the urban jungle? “I’m definitely a city guy, but I love the contrast, to get away for a complete break, with no phone,” he says. “That recharges my batteries.”
> 
> Depending on the success of this Tarzan reboot, he may have to get back into the roped-vine swing of things again soon. He has signed a three-movie deal and it doesn’t give too much away to say that everything is set up for a sequel, with Tarzan and Jane living back in the jungle with a new loincloth-diaper-clad arrival.
> 
> Having grown up in such a large and close family himself, is Mr Skarsgård planning one of his own? “Yeah. I’m not married, I don’t have kids,” he says, a little ruefully, and then tails off. He turns 40 in August, and would be forgiven some introspection at the imminence of such a landmark. “I feel OK about it,” he shrugs. “No midlife crisis yet.”
> 
> The Legend of Tarzan is released on 1 July in the US and 6 July in the UK
> 
> http://www.mrporter.com/journal/the-look/mr-alexander-skarsgrd-hollywoods-new-hero/1033
> 
> View attachment 3395769
> View attachment 3395770
> View attachment 3395771
> View attachment 3395772
> View attachment 3395773
> View attachment 3395774
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nice photo shoot and interview!



That's a very nice photoshoot and interview.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

This is very thoughtful review from the New York TImes:
*Review: A ‘Tarzan’ With a Few Twists in the Hollywood Vine*
“The Legend of Tarzan” has a whole lot of fun, big-screen things going for it — adventure, romance, natural landscapes, digital animals and oceans of rippling handsome man-muscle. Its sweep and easy pleasures come from its old-fashioned escapades — it’s one long dash through the jungle by foot, train, boat and swinging vine — but what makes it more enjoyable than other recycled stories of this type is that the filmmakers have given Tarzan a thoughtful, imperfect makeover. That must have been tough given the origin story’s white supremacy problems.

Tarzan has always had bad optics — white hero, black land — to state the excessively obvious. Probably the only real way to avoid his negative image would be to let him molder on the shelf and in our cultural memory. Except that this wild child raised by apes turned wild man forever caught between civilization and nature is a great mythic character — a rich, dense tangle of narrative, philosophical and political meanings. That partly explains why he’s been such a commercially reliable property since Edgar Rice Burroughs cut him loose in 1912, the year Tarzan roared into existence in a pulp magazine that evolved into an empire of books, comics, plays and films.

The image of Alexander Skarsgard crashing bare-chested through the jungle as the latest big-screen Tarzan, his long hair and diamond-cut muscles gently fluttering, gets at another aspect of this character’s attraction. Like a lot of Tarzan stories, this one teems with striking flora and fauna, much of it skillfully computer generated, some of it captured on location in green, green Gabon. But its most special and spectacular effect is Tarzan, one of those characters who have always complicated the familiar argument that visual pleasure in Hollywood cinema is hinged on women being objects of male desire. Johnny Weissmuller, the most famous screen Tarzan, was an exemplary fetishized object of desire.

*The casting of Mr. Skarsgard, who spent a lot of time baring his body, along with vampire fangs, on the HBO show “True Blood,” indicates that the filmmakers understand a primal part of Tarzan’s allure. This isn’t strictly a question of Mr. Skarsgard’s considerable physical charms, though these are central to the character. (He isn’t playing nerd boy of the jungle.) Mr. Skarsgard is also a fine actor with an enigmatic melancholy, a quality that has been put to expressive use in small roles in movies like “What Maisie Knew” and that here suggests Tarzan carries a profound burden that makes him more complex than the usual beefcake in loincloth.*

And Tarzan needs a burden, something heavy enough to justify the exhumation of such a difficult fantasy figure. He gets one by proxy in “The Legend of Tarzan,” which opens with some historically informed text about King Leopold II of Belgium (1835-1909), known as the butcher of Congo for his role in murdering millions. It’s a grim start to this make-believe, but the mood lifts at Greystoke Manor, Tarzan’s ancestral pad in Britain, where he’s broodily prowling about like a caged animal. Already married to Lady Jane (Margot Robbie, holding her own), Tarzan now goes by John Clayton, having years earlier returned to nominal civilization and its discontents.
Directed by David Yates, from an action-and-incident-packed script by Adam Cozad and Craig Brewer, “The Legend of Tarzan” takes a while to get going. After announcing its grave bona fides, it continues to engage in a lot of narrative throat clearing, much of it dedicated to seeding Burroughs’s foundational story with historical facts. To this end, John receives an invitation from King Leopold to return to Congo to witness the king’s putative good works. John rejects the offer, only to change his mind after an entreaty from an American, George Washington Williams (Samuel L. Jackson), who suspects that the Belgian king is enslaving the region’s people.

Mr. Jackson’s character is very loosely based on an extraordinary real historical hero named George Washington Williams, who occupies a chapter in Adam Hochschild’s magisterial book “King Leopold’s Ghost: A Story of Greed, Terror and Heroism in Colonial Africa.” Mr. Hochschild writes that Williams, whom he calls “the first heretic,” was the earliest dissenter to speak out “fully and passionately and repeatedly” on Leopold’s atrocities. Williams deserves a grand cinematic adventure of his own, and perhaps Mr. Jackson’s comfortable, affable performance, which like the movie itself oscillates between seriousness and gentle comedy, will help make that case.

Here, though, Williams is basically an elevated sidekick as well as a physician, war veteran and crack shot who’s as proficient at suturing wounds with insects as he is mowing down swaths of white mercenaries. More interesting, especially given how routine colonialist fantasies tend to play out, it is Williams who voices the complexities, catastrophic errors and redemptive efforts of the so-called civilized world, a screen job usually given to white saviors. Williams’s polar opposite is the resident villain, Leon Rom (Christoph Waltz, predictably good), a silky, uncomplicated sadist who embodies rapacious evil from his all-white suit to his crosslike weapon.

Tarzan remains the man apart and the man in the middle, the uneasy, sometimes forlorn, sometimes exuberant bridge between civilization and nature, between the human and nonhuman animal world. His origin story from his cradle to his new mother’s hairy arms is related in flashback patchwork that conveys what he lost when he left the jungle — home, world and identity. And when he at last returns to that home, he has much to do, including nuzzle old furred friends and lead a rescue mission that soon involves Jane along with thousands of Africans. Jane scoffs at the word damsel, but she’s in distress as well as a stand-in for the abused, captive black bodies that the movie shows only glancingly.

Mr. Yates, who directed the last four movies in the “Harry Potter” franchise, slips easily between intimacy and grandiosity, and he scales up and scales down as easily as Tarzan scrambles up and down the digitally rendered trees. If he and his team haven’t reinvented Tarzan it’s because they’re working in an industrial context that still puts a premium on heroic white men, even if this one doesn’t make you wince each time he turns up. Tarzan is still the white avatar flying through the African jungle with eerie skills, a mighty yodel and existential issues, yet the terrain he swings over is messier, closer and less of a lie than it once was.

Part of Tarzan’s appeal — at least to some — is that he inhabits a world that resembles ours, but without the unsettling distractions of real suffering. It’s become trickier for pop entertainments to gloss over historical traumas, which may be why so many modern colonial struggles involve deep space or an alien invasion. Perhaps it’s easier to rewrite history through futuristic fictions, where worlds can collide before everyone moves on. There’s something touching about “The Legend of Tarzan,” which as it struggles to offer old Hollywood-style adventure without old Hollywood-style racism, suggests that perhaps other fantasies are possible — you just need some thought and Mr. Jackson.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/01/m...eview.html?smid=tw-nytimesarts&smtyp=cur&_r=1


----------



## RedTopsy

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

GlamazonD said:


> Who's defensive? I was just asking is searching and posting negative reviews just an Askars routine and why is Alex thread always flooded with negative reviews by the same people who follow Alex's countrymen, castmates or siblings. That happened with Straw Dogs and Battleship as well. Sometimes I feel like some people are gloating at bad press and reviews. I wouldn't use a word "anti-alex"  but now when you brought it on, it really makes me wonder what's going on
> 
> And why I asked? Well because this seems to happen just on Askars threads. For example Robocop got plenty of criticism at the time but none of the bad reviews ended up to the Joel's thread. The Huntsman got some bad feedback as well but no one bothered to post bad reviews to Charlize's or Chris Hemsworth's threads.
> 
> So, _*if* _it was just about reviews you would think you'll find mixed reviews posted on the other threads too?
> 
> Thank you for the new photos and article Santress. They are amazing I need to figure out how to post on the new forum. Next time I may come bearing gifts



Not sure why there is a constant comparison with Joel and Alex, and now suddenly Chris Hemsworth is added to the mix? It's almost like an obsession. You can be a fan of both you know? It's not Battle to the Death of the Famous Swedes. Personally, I think Joel is a good actor but I don't follow him much. I don't know how other posters feel about JK but not many from this thread post in his thread on tPF

I feel like your comments are generalising the entire thread when really you're only talking about one poster whose views you obviously don't like (and it's blatantly obvious who that is).

And I mean, I was one of those speculating that _Straw Dogs_ would be an indie hit, and it failed in spectacular fashion.   The truth is Alex's reviews have been hit and miss, because the bigger films Alex has chosen have been hit and miss as well. IMHO it's a shame that he's done his best work in smaller films like _WMK_, _Disconnect_, _DoATG_ and probably_ WoE_ - because these are the films that are niche, indie, critically well-received and just won't get the audience they deserve.  His bigger films by comparison, have been blustery missteps ie _Battleship_, and he was lucky in that, because he didn't have a big part and he wasn't carrying it.

There's a lot of reviews on _Legend of Tarzan_ because Warner have made sure this film gets seen by putting Alex & co on the PR pavement plus doing a tonne of screenings. It's showy and they are selling it to the max.  You can't blame posters for negative reviews when at the moment it's coming in around 70% not great reviews to around 30% positive.

Owning up to the fact reviews for _LoT _are sort of bad, doesn't mean people aren't pulling for Alex to do well.

@BuckeyeChicago - thanks for posting that. It's nice to see someone recognising his other work.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sadly, we're posting bad reviews of LOT because the movie has received them. As have some of his other movies. This is the reality. So if someone wants to continually complain about it, and that other actors don't have fansites that don't post negative reviews, whatever. Most of us here aren't going to sugarcoat this, as much as we'd like to.
@free,  I do like that NYT review, and not just because she liked LOT I know there are people who lump all critics into one hated group, but there are those out there who do try and actually not only write well, but have a good background in other things than just writing, it helps with their understanding and enjoyment of movies (or music, art, etc), and to try and express that to their audience.
Strangely, I'm having a FB conversation with 5 male friends, four of whom I've met in real life, and they're all going to see LOT, and think the reviewers who don't like don't seem to have confused the Disney Tarzan with the ERB character. I'll note that I had not a clue they all wanted to see it. Pity none of us are in the same state, we could all go together.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> @free,  I do like that NYT review, and not just because she liked LOT I know there are people who lump all critics into one hated group, but there are those out there who do try and actually not only write well, but have a good background in other things than just writing, it helps with their understanding and enjoyment of movies (or music, art, etc), and to try and express that to their audience.
> *Strangely, I'm having a FB conversation with 5 male friends, four of whom I've met in real life, and they're all going to see LOT*, and think the reviewers who don't like don't seem to have confused the Disney Tarzan with the ERB character. I'll note that I had not a clue they all wanted to see it. Pity none of us are in the same state, we could all go together.


I can understand that. Without any prompting from me, my better half said he'd like to see LoT. Because from the promo's it looks like a bunch of fun, old-school style. 

Was it you who mentioned _Starship Troopers_ before?  I haven't seen that in years but now I feel an urge to watch it, it's so campy awful its fantastic. So...thank you (?)


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can understand that. Without any prompting from me, my better half said he'd like to see LoT. Because from the promo's it looks like a bunch of fun, old-school style.
> 
> Was it you who mentioned _Starship Troopers_ before?  I haven't seen that in years but now I feel an urge to watch it, it's so campy awful its fantastic. So...thank you (?)



Starship Troopers was me! Terrible, campy movie but I still love it. Another thing that Kit Kath mentioned was the Indiana Jones movies and it also reminds me that the Mummy is another kind of movie in the same vein. 

Also want to agree about the hubs thing. Mine also saw previews and said he wanted to see it on his own. For the same reasons. No complaints from me.


----------



## Santress

This is so sweet. 

Wishing my lovely Gorilla all best 4 the big opening of #Tarzan today from his little Chimp #TBT #AlexanderSkarsgard







https://twitter.com/smoyer/status/748700833748049920


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> This is so sweet.
> 
> Wishing my lovely Gorilla all best 4 the big opening of #Tarzan today from his little Chimp #TBT #AlexanderSkarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/smoyer/status/748700833748049920


I love this. TB family forever.


----------



## VampFan

RedTopsy said:


> A very positive LOT-review:
> ( I like it)
> 
> 
> 
> http://nerdvanamedia.com/movies/review-legend-of-tarzan/112550/



Wanted to mention this earlier, but I love how positive you are, all the time. I wish I was more like you. Hugs.

ETA. Christoph Waltz is on Jimmy Kimmel tonight. I love him and I'm sure he'll give a good interview.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

So, am fresh back from seeing LOT with my friend and three teenage boys...

In short, I liked it - better than I thought, given the reviews. I gauge these kinds of movies on how much I am checking my watch, or whether all the substance is a big pile of explosions and ridiculous dialogue and this is much better than that.  The actual story is both credible and the device of using flashback to fill in some of the context worked. The scenery is amazing (although the 3D was giving me vertigo at times, all that swooping in off a treetop) and the story moves.  It wasn't boring.  The main actors were all good, even though it wasn't always long on dialogue, and the underlying humanity piece was well executed.  Where wasn't it so great? While the CGI animals were very real, the interactions take a bit of suspension of disbelief, and there were some periods where all we were doing was swinging through trees following Tarzan.  And, I hate to say this, but Skars could not hold that accent to save his life (or Jane's).  It didn't ruin it for me, because she's an American in the movie, but he won't be giving Hiddles or Cumberbatch a run for their money in any further English period pieces.

The teenage boys really liked it and they are big Marvel fans, so I give it props for that - it doesn't have cool gadgetry and other warfare twists, so it was a good gauge that it could keep them interested.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> So, am fresh back from seeing LOT with my friend and three teenage boys...
> 
> In short, I liked it - better than I thought, given the reviews. I gauge these kinds of movies on how much I am checking my watch, or whether all the substance is a big pile of explosions and ridiculous dialogue and this is much better than that.  The actual story is both credible and the device of using flashback to fill in some of the context worked. The scenery is amazing (although the 3D was giving me vertigo at times, all that swooping in off a treetop) and the story moves.  It wasn't boring.  The main actors were all good, even though it wasn't always long on dialogue, and the underlying humanity piece was well executed.  Where wasn't it so great? While the CGI animals were very real, the interactions take a bit of suspension of disbelief, and there were some periods where all we were doing was swinging through trees following Tarzan.  And, I hate to say this, but Skars could not hold that accent to save his life (or Jane's).  It didn't ruin it for me, because she's an American in the movie, but he won't be giving Hiddles or Cumberbatch a run for their money in any further English period pieces.
> 
> The teenage boys really liked it and they are big Marvel fans, so I give it props for that - it doesn't have cool gadgetry and other warfare twists, so it was a good gauge that it could keep them interested.



Awesome! So glad you got to go so soon. *Serious question*: Too scary for a reasonably mature 9yr old who also loves Marvel? Are the love scenes intense ie will I be getting _"Oh gross Mum!" _if I take said 9yr old. (Deciding if this is date night material or a family outing, I'm guessing it walks the line between both?) 6 yr old gets itchy fit regardless of the film, even Disney


----------



## scaredsquirrel

No, not too scary. And the sexing was very limited, which was ok, because mostly undressed Skars was in every scene (and my lord, that is a glorious piece of work). I think he would like it. Nothing too gory.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> No, not too scary. And the sexing was very limited, which was ok, because mostly undressed Skars was in every scene (and my lord, that is a glorious piece of work). I think he would like it. Nothing too gory.


Hmmm...ok. Something to contemplate. It's got an M rating here (Not recommended for children under 15, may include moderate levels of violence, language or themes.) Ta


----------



## RedTopsy

scaredsquirrel said:


> So, am fresh back from seeing LOT with my friend and three teenage boys...
> 
> In short, I liked it - better than I thought, given the reviews. I gauge these kinds of movies on how much I am checking my watch, or whether all the substance is a big pile of explosions and ridiculous dialogue and this is much better than that.  The actual story is both credible and the device of using flashback to fill in some of the context worked. The scenery is amazing (although the 3D was giving me vertigo at times, all that swooping in off a treetop) and the story moves.  It wasn't boring.  The main actors were all good, even though it wasn't always long on dialogue, and the underlying humanity piece was well executed.  Where wasn't it so great? While the CGI animals were very real, the interactions take a bit of suspension of disbelief, and there were some periods where all we were doing was swinging through trees following Tarzan.  And, I hate to say this, but Skars could not hold that accent to save his life (or Jane's).  It didn't ruin it for me, because she's an American in the movie, but he won't be giving Hiddles or Cumberbatch a run for their money in any further English period pieces.
> 
> The teenage boys really liked it and they are big Marvel fans, so I give it props for that - it doesn't have cool gadgetry and other warfare twists, so it was a good gauge that it could keep them interested.




Thank you for the review. Interesting to read.
Can´t wait to see the film myself, but sadly still a little more than a week left to wait here in Sweden.


----------



## VampFan

scaredsquirrel said:


> So, am fresh back from seeing LOT with my friend and three teenage boys...
> 
> In short, I liked it - better than I thought, given the reviews. I gauge these kinds of movies on how much I am checking my watch, or whether all the substance is a big pile of explosions and ridiculous dialogue and this is much better than that.  The actual story is both credible and the device of using flashback to fill in some of the context worked. The scenery is amazing (although the 3D was giving me vertigo at times, all that swooping in off a treetop) and the story moves.  It wasn't boring.  The main actors were all good, even though it wasn't always long on dialogue, and the underlying humanity piece was well executed.  Where wasn't it so great? While the CGI animals were very real, the interactions take a bit of suspension of disbelief, and there were some periods where all we were doing was swinging through trees following Tarzan.  And, I hate to say this, but Skars could not hold that accent to save his life (or Jane's).  It didn't ruin it for me, because she's an American in the movie, but he won't be giving Hiddles or Cumberbatch a run for their money in any further English period pieces.
> 
> The teenage boys really liked it and they are big Marvel fans, so I give it props for that - it doesn't have cool gadgetry and other warfare twists, so it was a good gauge that it could keep them interested.



Thanks for the the first hand, objective review. But seriously, what were the demographics of the crowd and what was their reaction?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

It was mostly couples, and the chatter was fairly positive on the way out.  Theater was about half full, which I would put more to the fact that people didn't know it was previewing today.  The guy behind me said "way better than Independence Day", which, granted isn't a high bar!


----------



## RedTopsy

From a major reviewer, Time Magazine (Time.com):

With _The Legend of Tarzan,_ Yates—who directed four of the Harry Potter movies, infusing all of them with the proper velvety, moody magic—gives us the best possible Tarzan for our time, one who seems to know intuitively what a complicated minefield he’s stepping onto. That doesn’t diminish the pleasures of the movie—it simply makes us feel better about savoring them. And sections of_The Legend of Tarzan_ are so imaginative, and so lovely, that they deserve our open-heartedness, not our scorn.




> *Review: The Legend of Tarzan Is Revisionist, Anachronistic, Weird and Beautiful
> *
> _Stephanie Zacharek @szacharek  June 30, 2016
> _
> Sections of this film are so imaginative, and so lovely, that they deserve our open-heartedness, not our scorn
> Conceptually, at least, David Yates’ The Legend of Tarzan, starring Alexander Skarsgård as the fantastically brawny lord of the jungle, just can’t win. It’s adapted from a series of boys’ adventure books written in the early 1900s, when racial and social awareness wasn’t anything close to what it is today, and “colonialism” wasn’t yet a word that was always preceded by “the evils of.” The world is better off, now that we’ve learned—or at least are learning—to think and talk about these things. But what about Tarzan, Edgar Rice Burroughs’ English and very white lord raised in the African jungle by apes, a man in tune with his body and with nature, but one who must also, eventually, adjust to the mores of civilization? The ape-man has lived for a very long time through Burroughs’ books, and through almost countless movie and TV adaptations, including the Johnny Weissmuller and Maureen O’Sullivan films of the 1930s and early ‘40s—which were, it should be noted, insensitive to issues of race.
> So what are we supposed to do with Tarzan, now that we know better? It would be easier, maybe, to retire him forever than to try to replace his loincloth of casual unselfconsciousness with a specially designed supergarment of awareness and sophisticated thinking.
> But it’s impossible for art to move things forward if we simply think of the past as a place where everyone got everything wrong. With The Legend of Tarzan, Yates—who directed four of the Harry Potter movies, infusing all of them with the proper velvety, moody magic—gives us the best possible Tarzan for our time, one who seems to know intuitively what a complicated minefield he’s stepping onto. That doesn’t diminish the pleasures of the movie—it simply makes us feel better about savoring them. And sections of The Legend of Tarzan are so imaginative, and so lovely, that they deserve our open-heartedness, not our scorn.
> In the framing story of this Tarzan, Christoph Waltz appears as Leon Rom, an evil, diamond-hungry henchman of Belgian King Leopold II who, in this movie as in real life, colonized the Congo in the 1880s, to horrific effect. (The script, written by Adam Cozad and Craig Brewer, borrows liberally from history and from certain real-life characters.) Skarsgård’s Tarzan, who, as the movie opens, has already shed his jungle gear to become John Clayton, Earl of Greystoke, is living in London with his wife, Jane (Margot Robbie)—the backstory of how they met and fell in love, years earlier in Africa, will be told later in flashback. The British government—or someone—is trying to coax Clayton to return to Africa to check up on what the terrible Leopold is up to. He’s reluctant, until a visitor from America, George Washington Williams (Samuel L. Jackson), speaks up: He has heard that Leopold is enslaving the inhabitants of the Congo. Clayton cannot let that stand, so he, Williams and Jane head to Africa, where they’re met by Rom and his cronies. There’s a violent clash, and Clayton—who has by now stripped down to Hulk-style breeches that barely stretch across the expanse of his uncannily developed leg muscles—summons the memory of his old life as Tarzan, orphaned as an infant and raised by a loving mother ape to become master of the jungle world.
> George Washington Williams was a real-life figure, an African American writer and human-rights activist who traveled to the Congo and was horrified by what he saw there, the grave mistreatment of the Congolese at the hands of Leopold and his abettors. The Legend of Tarzan isn’t a history lesson and isn’t pretending to be. But the presence of Jackson, as Williams, is crucial to the movie’s tone: He’s an anachronistic Greek chorus, sometimes comically awed by the vine-swinging and other awesome shenanigans his friend gets up to, and other times bearing witness to events that, even though they’re fictionalized elements of a summer entertainment, still point to unquestionably inhumane horrors. Jackson, always funny and sharp, isn’t just the white guy’s sidekick; he’s our guide into this particular white guy’s weird world. More often than not, his expression reads, “Can you believe what you’re seeing?” Because more often than not, we can’t.
> Skarsgård’s Tarzan, with his muscles and Fabio-style tresses, is designed to look unreal, and he does some very unreal things. He’s the epitome of the strong, silent type, and Skarsgård plays this angle perfectly, partly as a sly joke and partly as a way of getting us to watch and listen. In one of the movie’s most striking scenes, he and Williams cross a ridge to see a pride of lions before them. Scary, right? But Clayton—or, rather, Tarzan—approaches them boldly, and suddenly it becomes clear that he knows them from his former life: He greets them with the nuzzling face-rub familiar to anyone who has housecats, and they return his solemn affection.
> This is a ridiculous sight. It’s also weird and beautiful and daring—you have to laugh a little at its audaciousness, but it’s so completely irony-free that to deride it would only be cheap. Why not just enter its CGI-heavy bubble of wonder? The plot of The Legend of Tarzan is overcomplicated—the movie trips over itself in the last third, especially. But there’s always something to look at, and there’s always something, or someone, in motion. Skarsgård’s physicality in this role is key. Leaping and swinging and not saying much, his Tarzan is like an actor conjuring a sense memory, an intuitive sense of how things ought to be: The jungle is a rough place, but unlike animals, men shouldn’t kill other men—they know better. Skarsgård speaks through his eyes and his gait. No wonder he can communicate not just with lions but with elephants, too: He reads their language, spoken through soulful eyes and flaring ears, the way other, more boring cultured white dudes read French.
> And what about Robbie’s Jane, the daughter of an American schoolteacher, a woman who seems very much at home surrounded by the wonders of the jungle? In flashback, we see how she and Tarzan meet, when he saves her from certain death at the hands of an angry ape. But mostly, she saves herself: Jane is frequently endangered in The Legend of Tarzan, but as Robbie plays her, she’s so hardy that you don’t worry about her for a second. If need be, she can even outswim angry hippos.
> You can see why Tarzan falls for her. At their initial meeting—she’s the first human woman he’s ever seen, a vision in a fluttery white cotton dress, like something out of dreamy Victorian erotica—he sniffs at her, confounded. Her scent is like nothing he’s ever encountered. She’s entranced by him too, though she also keeps him from going too far. Her no means no, and he gets that. Eventually, they’ll have amazing, beautiful jungle sex, as well as a partnership in which they’re balanced equals, but that comes later. The Legend of Tarzan is true to its roots, but it also knows it’s stepping into dangerous territory: The present. Sometimes, it’s a snakepit.



http://time.com/4389829/the-legend-of-tarzan-movie-review/


----------



## VampFan

scaredsquirrel said:


> It was mostly couples, and the chatter was fairly positive on the way out.  Theater was about half full, which I would put more to the fact that people didn't know it was previewing today.  The guy behind me said "way better than Independence Day", which, granted isn't a high bar!



I was surprised today when I was checking times for the movie this weekend when I saw it actually started today, 6/30. I thought 7/1 was the day based on all of the trailers.  Glad to hear it was more positive than negative. Thanks


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> It was mostly couples, and the chatter was fairly positive on the way out.  Theater was about half full, which I would put more to the fact that people didn't know it was previewing today.  The guy behind me said "way better than Independence Day", which, granted isn't a high bar!



Yeah, I think I'm just going to go with my husband. It opens here next week as well on July 7. But I'm not going until the week after that on the 16th


----------



## Santress

Pics from Alex's appearance on *Watch What Happens Live!* (June 30, 2016, New York):







#AlexanderSkarsgard

-*bravowwhl* instagram

It's #WWHL with Aubrey Plaza (@EvilHag) & #Tarzan star Alexander Skarsgard NOW!






https://twitter.com/BravoWWHL/status/748716734958284800

View from behind the bar! #WWHL






https://twitter.com/tkylemac/status/748718748681592832








http://www.bravotv.com/watch-what-happens-live/photos/alexander-skarsgard-aubrey-plaza/item/10844320


----------



## FreeSpirit71

First YouTube clip from WWHL: Andy asking questions about the "Paparazzi" video with Lady Gaga.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> I was surprised today when I was checking times for the movie this weekend when I saw it actually started today, 6/30. I thought 7/1 was the day based on all of the trailers.  Glad to hear it was more positive than negative. Thanks



It's odd, because anymore most studio movies open the evening before the official release day. Though, post Aurora massacre, no midnight showings.

Thanks for the reviews and new pics.
And currently on RT while the reviewers score still isn't good, the audience score, with over 36,000 votes, is at 69%, which is pretty darn good word of mouth. IMDB's rating, with just over 1000 votes, is still around 7.3, so very similar to RT's audience score.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Shee-it. This one is from io9 (I read them a lot so this is kind of a downer for me)

http://io9.gizmodo.com/movie-review-the-legend-of-tarzan-is-like-the-terminat-1782920014


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Shee-it. This one is from io9 (I read them a lot so this is kind of a downer for me)
> 
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/movie-review-the-legend-of-tarzan-is-like-the-terminat-1782920014



That again is a view from someone who wants an explosion at every turn. It would have been ridiculous with that story to have that.  There will definitely be adrenaline junkies who will find it flat, but 12 or so hours later, I'm still on the positive side.  It's tough because the real cast member that doesn't get as much crediting is Mother Nature, not pyrotechnics.  I liked it much better than the depression-fest of Batman/Superman, but everyone has their own tastes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Yeah I know. We have similiar tastes in film  so that's encouraging. Audience reviews vs critics seem to be really going in different directions.


----------



## jooa

After reading many reviews I think that the film couldn't win because almost every reviewer had in his head his own version of Tarzan. One didn't like 'this' and  'this' but thought that the film had to have more 'that' and 'that', the other didn't want to see at all 'that' and 'that' but 'this' and 'this' would be for him interestnig. Too little or too much old story, too little or too much origin story, Tarzan isn't 'wild', strong and dominant, he's human or he's like any superhero, not human, Jane is a dimsel or is too modern etc... Everyone had his on scenario and didn't want to see something different for it.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from the *LA Times* photo shoot (Photographer:  *Kirk McKoy*):

#AlexanderSkarsgard is tackling a legendary role in #tarzan2016 while trying to impress Dad http://fw.to/E6Ojx4






https://twitter.com/latimesent/status/748599406992072705

Stealth shot shared on tumblr today (July 1, 2016):






When you run into Tarzan at your local fav sushi place. Right after seeing Michael Kelly, aka Doug from House of Cards, waiting outside with his family.

Summer in NYC = Celeb sighting season.

NYC east village alexander skarsgard tarzan creep pic

http://aphoenixinthecity.tumblr.com/post/146755076808

New mag cover shared on instagram:






#TheLegendOfTarzan star #AlexanderSkarsgard for #AugustMan #July2016

#covershot #models #magazine #magazines #fashion #fashionissue #fashionphotography #instafashion #style #stylish #mensfashion #menswear #mensstyle

-*sendy_xoxo* instagram

More fan photos from the world premiere (June 27, 2016) and promoting LOT:






Alex and I talking about birthday plans, birthday suits, wild animals, & the 7,000 calories he consumed daily for #thelegendoftarzan.  @enews tonight 7p & 11p!

-*erinlimofficial* instagram






I was inches away from Alexander Skarsgard (& Margot Robbie!!) and the idea of a selfie didn't even cross my mind?!?!?!?! Sometimes I wanna punch myself. #Tarzan

-*cessypie* instagram






Ich nicht Jane, aber er Tarzan!  #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #jane #alexanderskarsgard #movie #baldimkino #metarzanyoujane #vonlianezuliane

-*moviemarlene* instagram






#AlexanderSkarsgård re-created the #Tarzan yell in his new movie & talked to us about working with @SamuelLJackson & being asked to bite someone like his “True Blood” vampire character. Lol. Link in bio

-*realsway* instagram

Alexander Skarsgård flanked by #ERB's great-granddaughters, Llana Jane and Dejah, at #LegendOfTarzan world premiere






https://twitter.com/ERBurroughsFan/status/747935768803323905

Tarzan & Me @DolbyTheatre #actorslife #Actor #Actor4Life #Tarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard #Hollywood #NorfolkVa #theEnd






https://twitter.com/ToneToneTaylor/status/747945846465925120


----------



## Santress

More from Watch What Happens Live! (June 30, 2016, New York):












Source: * Just Jared*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Just Jared*

+

A few oldies:







#alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #trueblood #actor #swedish #hollywood #berlinale #flashback #filmfestival #2016

-*zeta2006* instagram






#tbt meeting actor Alexander Skarsgard, who stars in this weekend's release of 'The Legend of Tarzan' live action movie. #throwbackthursday #celebrity #hollywood #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #thelegendoftarzan #trueblood #ericnorthman #vampires #zoolander #generationkill #paparazzi #ladygaga #warnerbros #margotrobbie #samuelljackson #animals #jungle #markedout @markedout

-*latinoheat578* instagram


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Not sure why there is a constant comparison with Joel and Alex, and now suddenly Chris Hemsworth is added to the mix? It's almost like an obsession. You can be a fan of both you know? It's not Battle to the Death of the Famous Swedes. Personally, I think Joel is a good actor but I don't follow him much. I don't know how other posters feel about JK but not many from this thread post in his thread on tPF*
> 
> I feel like your comments are generalising the entire thread when really you're only talking about one poster whose views you obviously don't like (and it's blatantly obvious who that is).
> 
> And I mean, I was one of those speculating that _Straw Dogs_ would be an indie hit, and it failed in spectacular fashion.   The truth is Alex's reviews have been hit and miss, because the bigger films Alex has chosen have been hit and miss as well. IMHO it's a shame that he's done his best work in smaller films like _WMK_, _Disconnect_, _DoATG_ and probably_ WoE_ - because these are the films that are niche, indie, critically well-received and just won't get the audience they deserve.  His bigger films by comparison, have been blustery missteps ie _Battleship_, and he was lucky in that, because he didn't have a big part and he wasn't carrying it.
> 
> There's a lot of reviews on _Legend of Tarzan_ because Warner have made sure this film gets seen by putting Alex & co on the PR pavement plus doing a tonne of screenings. It's showy and they are selling it to the max.  You can't blame posters for negative reviews when at the moment it's coming in around 70% not great reviews to around 30% positive.
> 
> Owning up to the fact reviews for _LoT _are sort of bad, doesn't mean people aren't pulling for Alex to do well.
> 
> @BuckeyeChicago - thanks for posting that. It's nice to see someone recognising his other work.



Hey hey, calm down. Where did I compare these guys? I thought we were speaking about posting bad reviews to any actors threads and how Alex threads seem to be the only ones which have this said routine. Those few actors I mentioned were just good examples because their films flopped or got negative reviews.

You can be a fan of whoever you want, why would I care but I have the right to be suspicious if one thread is significantly more negative than others. That makes me think what lies behind...  and please next time call me obsessed when and if I ever have 10000 posts here  Peace on and bear with me. I can't help it, I'm a curious  person with a bit suspicious mind 





sikanapanele.tumblr

Thank you for the great photos Santress


----------



## GlamazonD

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sadly, we're posting bad reviews of LOT because the movie has received them. As have some of his other movies. This is the reality. So if someone wants to continually complain about it, and that other actors don't have fansites that don't post negative reviews, whatever. Most of us here aren't going to sugarcoat this, as much as we'd like to.
> @free,  I do like that NYT review, and not just because she liked LOT I know there are people who lump all critics into one hated group, but there are those out there who do try and actually not only write well, but have a good background in other things than just writing, it helps with their understanding and enjoyment of movies (or music, art, etc), and to try and express that to their audience.
> Strangely, I'm having a FB conversation with 5 male friends, four of whom I've met in real life, and they're all going to see LOT, and think the reviewers who don't like don't seem to have confused the Disney Tarzan with the ERB character. I'll note that I had not a clue they all wanted to see it. Pity none of us are in the same state, we could all go together.



Please note that I'm well aware that this is not a fan forum and I don't except that everyone posting in this thread is a fan of Alex so I very well understand that things are not going to be sugarcoated. Actually I'm starting to believe that there's more non fans than fans here but I'm ok with that too. My only "concern" in that regard is that there's still people who think this forum represents the whole Alex fandom. 

Also I didn't speak about "other fansites". My completely innocent observation was about some threads here on TPF. I can't help but wonder this constant negativity on this thread compared to some other threads here on tpf. That's all, really. To me it's weird that I'm the only one who's even a little curious why still considerably unknown and harmless actor has been under such harsh criticism for years. That's my question in nutshell, but I'm afraid I'll never get an answer for that (though I might have a hunch)


----------



## GlamazonD

There are new photos up on JustJared's website:
http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3696568/alexander-skarsgard-just-jared-portraits-03/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Glam!

Here they are:

Alex photographed by *Justin Campbell* for *Just Jared*:







Source: * JustJared.com*


----------



## GlamazonD

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Glam!
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Alex photographed by *Justin Campbell* for *Just Jared*:
> 
> View attachment 3397117
> View attachment 3397118
> View attachment 3397119
> View attachment 3397120
> 
> 
> Source: * JustJared.com*


Thank you Santress. I didn't succeed to post the photos. I may need an image upload page. Do you know any free sites which are compatible with tpf? Can we post stuff from Photobucket here? Tumblr is the only source which works for me


----------



## kateincali

I was expecting to be disappointed by LoT after reading some reviews, but I saw it this morning and really liked it. 

The acting was great all around, and Alex and Margot were perfectly cast. The story was straightforward, the scenes moved quickly, and it managed not to be cheesy. 

The CGI wasn't blow-your-mind amazing, but I don't think it took anything away from the movie. Maybe it was for the PG-13 rating, but if anything, the lack of blood throughout the movie was the least realistic thing.

I wish it was doing better numbers wise than it seems to be so far, if only for Alex to have more big screen opportunities.


----------



## Santress

@GlamazonD, I like Imageshack, Photobucket (I have a paid accounts for both), Tinypic & Postimage.org.

New pic fresh off instagram:







As per Lautréamont: chance meeting on a roof of the Statue of Liberty, the Queen Mary and #AlexanderSkarsgård.

-*ianvolner* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Shee-it. This one is from io9 (I read them a lot so this is kind of a downer for me)
> 
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/movie-review-the-legend-of-tarzan-is-like-the-terminat-1782920014



Looking at who wrote it, Germain, I'm not surprised. Germain just isn't that good. One of my FB friends commented about i09 the other day, he thinks it's gone downhill quite a bit in the last few months. Sadly, I can't say that I disagree with him.



jooa said:


> After reading many reviews I think that the film couldn't win because almost every reviewer had in his head his own version of Tarzan. One didn't like 'this' and  'this' but thought that the film had to have more 'that' and 'that', the other didn't want to see at all 'that' and 'that' but 'this' and 'this' would be for him interestnig. Too little or too much old story, too little or too much origin story, Tarzan isn't 'wild', strong and dominant, he's human or he's like any superhero, not human, Jane is a dimsel or is too modern etc... Everyone had his on scenario and didn't want to see something different for it.



this film seems something of a Rorschach test for some reviewers: what do you think you are watching when you saw this movie?

One of the writers for Forbes has a good article on the marketing, and a review of the film: he liked it.

...Which is a shame, since a more confident investment in marketing that really sold the film accurately could’ve significantly boosted its prospects internationally and at least helped it score on the higher end of domestic estimates. The ad campaign (to the extent there was one) seemed to suggest this is a “dark and gritty” movie full of shadows, death, and somberness, when in fact it’s mostly brightly lit, filled with humor, and features a supporting cast who are really the main characters after all.

While it might never have been a blockbuster hit, there is plenty of reason to think the right marketing and a better release date could’ve positioned _The Legend of Tarzan_ as a fun popcorn action-adventure for the family to enjoy, a sort of period-setting superhero movie with lots of cool animals. “What if the kid from _The Jungle Book_ grew up to be a superhero, in a frequently amusing story based on the actual historic resistance to slavery in Africa?” seems to me to be a decent concept around which to build an ad campaign to get the film closer to the $500 million (along with a release date farther away from _Finding Dory_) it needs to avoid being a costly misfire.

Regardless of coulda-woulda-shoulda about the marketing and release date, the film’s fate appears set at this point, so let’s turn our attention to the full review. Is _The Legend of Tarzan_ really as bad as the advance buzz and current slate of critical reviews suggest it is? Read on and find out!
The first few things you should know about _The Legend of Tarzan_ is that it’s better than you’re hearing, the negative buzz and “troubled production” claims were exaggerated, and I suspect a lot of the negative reactions to the film are at least somewhat influenced by preconceptions caused by those earlier bad reports. Another thing you should know is, the marketing really doesn’t show you what the film is really like and all about, and in fact sort of paints an image that’s sort of the opposite of what it is.
The first few things you should know about _The Legend of Tarzan_ is that it’s better than you’re hearing, the negative buzz and “troubled production” claims were exaggerated, and I suspect a lot of the negative reactions to the film are at least somewhat influenced by preconceptions caused by those earlier bad reports. Another thing you should know is, the marketing really doesn’t show you what the film is really like and all about, and in fact sort of paints an image that’s sort of the opposite of what it is...
There’s good chemistry between Skarsgård and Jackson, the former making an excellent Tarzan who has spent enough time in the Western world to be conscious of how crazy and extreme his origins are, and yet to still take it all matter-of-factly. Jackson, meanwhile, is aware of the legends but clearly disbelieved the more outrageous claims without realizing the legends don’t even begin to do justice to the truth behind the legend. The film in fact embraces the outrageousness of it all with no attempt to rationalize it, nor any pretense toward apology or embarrassment about the sillier aspects of Tarzan’s origin and legend. The more you embrace it all along with the film, the more you’re going to enjoy it.
Helping in that enjoyment is, as I’ve said, the sense of humor in the story. Much of that humor is derived from George’s interactions with Tarzan, and their pairing is mirrored by the humorous interactions between Jane and Rom. Rom of course is an evil, cruel man, but the film also uses him as a target for jokes that mock his posturing and reputation, allowing Jane to belittle him and make him so self-conscious he repeatedly loses his composure and becomes embarrassed about how easily she sees through his charades. These scenes benefit greatly from Robbie’s and Waltz’s chemistry and individual charms, and while it’s indeed unfortunate that Jane is in “damsel in distress” mode for most of the film, it’s also true that she is clearly no damsel and never seems actually in “distress” as far as danger to her life is concerned. She is portrayed as able to escape relatively easily, and likewise willing and able to fight back and defend herself...
The movie moves from one big action set piece to another, propelled by old-fashioned action-adventure sequences that are the stuff of solid summer popcorn fun. There’s a history lesson, themes about morality and equality, and a few sudden bursts of violence and angst, but none of it ever gets in the way of the first and foremost goal of telling a rousing good story with thrills and laughs. And it looks terrific, with gorgeous footage both real and computer animated.
I saw the film twice, once on a regular screen and once at the Dolby Theatre for its LA premiere. The Dolby Vision dual-4K projection and Atmos sound at the Dolby Theatre is always a treat to experience, but some films especially benefit from Dolby’s laser projection and _The Legend of Tarzan_ was definitely one of them. The CGI looks far superior in Dolby Vision than it did in standard projection, and the mix of brightness and darkness in the film’s colors and lighting really deserve the superior treatment...
s a Tarzan fan who read my older brothers’ novels and watched the Saturday morning cartoon as a kid, who watched many (but admittedly not all) of the Tarzan pictures over the years, and who loved the 1984 _Greystoke_ origin film, I can say I thoroughly enjoyed _The Legend of Tarzan_ and found it to be among the more faithful cinematic incarnations of the character. It’s the sort of modern retelling that should’ve worked and should’ve played well with audiences. So it’s unfortunate that all evidence suggests _The Legend of Tarzan_ won’t generate enough critical praise and box office receipts to at least successfully establish the franchise and win consideration for a sequel...
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markhug...-and-crazy-summer-popcorn-fun/2/#15cbee697803


----------



## VampFan

Cinemascore gave Tarzan an A-

https://www.cinemascore.com/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not a fan of those JJ photos. They've done something to his hairline that seems to have changed the shape of his forehead and added more hair (?) The first photo in particular.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Cinemascore gave Tarzan an A-
> 
> https://www.cinemascore.com/


It's a nice cinemascore, and goes along with the audience rating of 73% on Rotten Tomatoes. Though I'll note that Angry Birds got a B+ score, middling reviews from both critics and audience and it just crossed 100 million at the US box office.

Buried at the end of this Deadline article, not a bad article btw, is this:
_BFG _has the best reviews of this weekend’s new titles with 73% fresh, while _Legend of Tarzan _is at 34% rotten. Despite that rip in Tarzan’s loincloth, general buzz around town is that the David Yates movie is pretty good. It wouldn’t be surprising to see another scenario this weekend where the audience reaction outshines critics’ poor word of mouth.
http://deadline.com/2016/07/weekend...year-the-bfg-the-legend-of-tarzan-1201782189/

I'll be interested to see if the word of mouth helps LOT have legs box office-wise.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not a fan of those JJ photos. They've done something to his hairline that seems to gave changed the shape of his forehead and added more hair (?) The first photo in particular.



I didn't look that closely at first, too busy looking at the ankles, but yes, it appears they decided he had too much forehead. Which is stupid, because we as his fans know he's got a glorious fivehead.
It's also a pretty generic photoshoot, even though he still looks nice. I'm still waiting for a photoshoot that emphasizes that he's really a gigantic goofball.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex and Margot will be on Nick Grimshaw's show on July 6, the day after the premiere and the day of release in the UK.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07h6fjh
Initial box office results are coming in for Friday and it's possible that LOT may end up with a 40 million four day weekend here in the States. Not great, but not the 20-25 million that some tracking had it at. Interestingly the movie now being tagged as the underperfomer/flop is The BFG.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/box-office-finding-dory-tarzan-907914

http://variety.com/2016/film/box-of...f-tarzan-the-bfg-steven-spielberg-1201807996/


----------



## audiogirl

Shows you how accurate the critics are.
It looks like LOT might benefit from word of mouth and have a good second and third week with a cinemascore of A-. And then there's international box office.


----------



## Kitkath70

It's now been bumped up to $43 million and if word of mouth continues, it could go higher. Most of the critics have been way off on this one.  Let's hope it gathers speed as it opens overseas.  I've already got my tickets for tonight.

http://deadline.com/2016/07/weekend...year-the-bfg-the-legend-of-tarzan-1201782189/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks for the updates! That's good to hear.

From ASN:

Alex at the *British Summer Time* concert (July 2, 2016, Hyde Park, London).

Thanks/Source:

“Met Aleksander Skrsgard - genuinely lovely guy #skrsgard #aleksanderskarsgard #tarzan #trueblood."






“#powercouple #trueblood #aleksanderskarsgard.”






-*thatturkishguy* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex and Margot will be on Nick Grimshaw's show on July 6, the day after the premiere and the day of release in the UK.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07h6fjh
> Initial box office results are coming in for Friday and it's possible that LOT may end up with a 40 million four day weekend here in the States. Not great, but not the 20-25 million that some tracking had it at. Interestingly the movie now being tagged as the underperfomer/flop is The BFG.
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/box-office-finding-dory-tarzan-907914
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/box-of...f-tarzan-the-bfg-steven-spielberg-1201807996/



Nick Grimshaw is "Grimmy", isn't he? One of Alexa's buddies? It will be interesting to see what tack he takes in the interview.

Encouraging news about the LoT box office so far. Good to hear.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Thanks for the updates! That's good to hear.
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> Alex at the *British Summer Time* concert (July 2, 2016, Hyde Park, London).
> 
> Thanks/Source:
> 
> “Met Aleksander Skrsgard - genuinely lovely guy #skrsgard #aleksanderskarsgard #tarzan #trueblood."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “#powercouple #trueblood #aleksanderskarsgard.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*thatturkishguy* instagram



he finally made it to a music festival this year. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nick Grimshaw is "Grimmy", isn't he? One of Alexa's buddies? It will be interesting to see what tack he takes in the interview.
> 
> Encouraging news about the LoT box office so far. Good to hear.


Yes, Grimshaw is Grimmy, one of Alexa's BFF's.

I'm glad for the box office numbers so far, after seeing the initial reviews I was very very worried. Not that this is as high I was hoping for, but this is better than the total disaster it was often predicted to be.

ETA: from the My Celebrity Fantasy Tumblr:
Mentioned to my (senior citizen) mother that Tarzan was having a better than expected opening weekend at the box office. She said, “all thanks to that Skarsgard fellow. That’s why my friends are going. He’s the best looking Tarzan of all time.” Moms knows her action heroes.
http://mycelebrityfantasy.tumblr.com/post/146811124412/mentioned-to-my-senior-citizen-mother-that


----------



## Santress

Another from today (July 2, 2016, London):






“Holy ****ing god!!!!!! It's Alexander Skarsgard. I've just gone bright red and i Can't move, I won't lie, I have a bit of a crush on him. I was such a fan of him as Eric in trueblood and i am kicking myself I didn't say hi. But I didn't want to bother him and his friends #britishsummertime #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #erictrueblood #clebspotting.”

-*jaza_girl* instagram

yum @ the food.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is going to be unpopular but....I hope he keeps his focus in London. He had two months of promotion, right? So he still has a few more weeks left incl.Europe

Its none of my business what he does on his private time but I don't need to see any more of those red-faced boozy pics like we got from that private party. And that crew are pretty party-happy.

Its just the wrong time for that, with LoT seeming to push back against the negative critic reviews, and all these Askars-positive PR and photoshoots.

Not that I think anyone outside his followers really care, but yeah JMHO.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

The pics of them all up at the Daily Fail look fairly contained. He does look pretty tired, no surprise..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> The pics of them all up at the Daily Fail look fairly contained. He does look pretty tired, no surprise..



They're in the Fail? *goes over to look*

It took me a bit to find it as its not one of the top stories on the Oz site of the DF.

He does look tired.

Here's the link for anyone who's interested

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-British-Summer-Time-Festival-Hyde-Park.html


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Sorry, you beat me to it, should have put link!  Saw it when I came across the silly E! story teasing whether Alex and Alexa were getting married...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Sorry, you beat me to it, should have put link!  Saw it when I came across the silly E! story teasing whether Alex and Alexa were getting married...



Slacker! LOL. Nice catch though


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is going to be unpopular but....I hope he keeps his focus in London. He had two months of promotion, right? So he still has a few more weeks left incl.Europe
> 
> Its none of my business what he does on his private time but I don't need to see any more of those red-faced boozy pics like we got from that private party. And that crew are pretty party-happy.
> 
> Its just the wrong time for that, with LoT seeming to push back against the negative critic reviews, and all these Askars-positive PR and photoshoots.
> 
> Not that I think anyone outside his followers really care, but yeah JMHO.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> They're in the Fail? *goes over to look*
> 
> It took me a bit to find it as its not one of the top stories on the Oz site of the DF.
> 
> He does look tired.
> 
> Here's the link for anyone who's interested
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-British-Summer-Time-Festival-Hyde-Park.html



It's not as if he's not been capable of being publicly drunk on his own before, but yes, having it during the middle of a big movie promo tour would be dumb. So hopefully he's attentive to it. Even in private.
He still looks tired, and probably will until the end of the month, when the promotion will be at an end. Though maybe he'll be able to get a few days off during some of this European promotion stint.
And then, as far as I know, he doesn't have anything on his calendar until Mute starts shooting. I don't think a date has been confirmed, but I keep hearing October. So plenty of time to recharge his batteries.

xx


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whoops. @BuckeyeChicago we got wrapped on the knuckles for convo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's not as if he's not been capable of being publicly drunk on his own before, but yes, having it during the middle of a big movie promo tour would be dumb. So hopefully he's attentive to it. Even in private.
> He still looks tired, and probably will until the end of the month, when the promotion will be at an end. Though maybe he'll be able to get a few days off during some of this European promotion stint.
> And then, as far as I know, he doesn't have anything on his calendar until Mute starts shooting. I don't think a date has been confirmed, but I keep hearing October. So plenty of time to recharge his batteries.
> 
> xx



I know (see any Hammarby game) but I said it at the time too; I cringed at those photo's. Did.Not.Like.  Personal opinion only.

Anyhow, the gist of it is I'd like to see him ride this positive crest a while longer.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Squirrel, Buckeye & Free.

Shared by Derek Blasberg on twitter/instagram tonight (July 2, 2016):

"My audition tape to play Jane in the new 'Tarzan' movie (which comes out this weekend)."

https://twitter.com/DerekBlasberg/status/749394335532216320


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just got home from seeing the film with my mom and sister. We all really enjoyed and liked it! Agree with those that felt the film was nicely cast and that all did a fine job. Would happily see it again if my father wants to go. I mean, the eye candy is


----------



## Kitkath70

Saw Tarzan tonight.  I loved it!  It's a very solid, good, fun movie.  All the actors did a wonderful job.  Alex IS Tarzan.  He embodied him.  I forgot that I was watching Alex or thinking Eric Northman.  The farther into the movie, the more captivating he becomes.  He is really good in the action scenes.  Now seeing it, I understand where some of the stiff comments are coming from.  He starts out sad and uptight because he is now a Victorian era lord and he is playing that part in society. Alex plays it beautifully. Watching Tarzan relax and become who he truly is was fun to watch. I didn't notice any slips in his accent. The chemistry between Jane and Tarzan is very good, though I wish they had a bit more interaction in the film.  Their love scenes were cut very short due to the PG13 rating too.  SLJ is definitely the comic relief and his character is enjoyable.  I wish they had also let Jane and Rom have a bit more dialogue.  Some of their scenes felt rushed or unfinished, like they were stopped mid conversation. The CGI is very good.  Especially the animals.  The hippo scene is incredible.  There is no way they could use real animals to get the effects they needed. The scenery and jungle are beautiful. There are a few moments when you just have to suspend belief, but that's why it's a movie.  

The theatre was packed. All age groups. Lots of kids under 13 and they clapped when it was over.  I saw this in a large city and interesting enough, more than half the audience was African American and they all were talking excitedly after the movie.  Some of the kids were talking to their parents about what Africa looked like.  I think the critics missed the point with the white savior comments they made.  From what I took away, Tarzan had a respect and love for the natives.  He worked with them as a team.  Tarzan was one with the people and the animals and the land of Africa.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Kitkath70 Its PG13 but is the love/scene  still there ie punching etc?


----------



## Kitkath70

No, there's a sweet love scene, but you really don't see anything physical. Nothing like what they talk about in interviews.  I hope they do a director's cut of the film when it comes out on bluray.

I will say this, I have never seen Alex look more gorgeous than he did in Tarzan.  Towards the end of the movie when you see him running through the jungle or on the savannah or fighting, his body is insane. They do some of the fight sequences in slow motion and you see all the muscle groups moving and how big his arms and back got.  I'm sure my mouth was hanging open.  They also have some glorious shots of him standing in the sunlight or smiling with the natives.  The only other actor that I can remember having that reaction to was Brad Pitt entering on a horse in Legends of the Fall.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> No, there's a sweet love scene, but you really don't see anything physical. Nothing like what they talk about in interviews.  I hope they do a director's cut of the film when it comes out on bluray.
> 
> I will say this, I have never seen Alex look more gorgeous than he did in Tarzan.  Towards the end of the movie when you see him running through the jungle or on the savannah or fighting, his body is insane. They do some of the fight sequences in slow motion and you see all the muscle groups moving and how big his arms and back got.  I'm sure my mouth was hanging open.  They also have some glorious shots of him standing in the sunlight or smiling with the natives.  The only other actor that I can remember having that reaction to was Brad Pitt entering on a horse in Legends of the Fall.


Huh....those interviews about it were a bit misleading then. Still it's not the reason I'm going to see it so it doesn't matter much.

Dang! with that Legends of the Fall comparison though because Brad Pitt was spectacular in that film. Very encouraging.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Weekend box office update (not much new):
In second place is Warner Bros./Village Roadshow’s $180M adventure epic* The Legend of Tarzan *which was expected to file in the low $30M range and is besting those forecasts with a *$38.1M* three-day and a $43M-$44M four-day at 3,561 theaters. _Tarzan_‘s better than expected results come in the wake of its A- CinemaScore: Audience have discovered that it’s a fun ride, that truly delivers on what’s promised in the trailers: a lush, jawdropping cinematic vista loaded with lots of action and romance between two gorgeous people, Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie. Heading into the weekend, Warner Bros. has been relentlessly airing TV spots; even several times during NBA final games. ISpot.TV estimates that Warner Bros. spent $21.8M on _Tarzan, _to Disney’s $24.6M on _The BFG _and Universal’s $12.6M spend on _The Purge: Election Year. _Even though _Tarzan_‘s ticket sales are coming in higher, we can’t ignore the fact that it’s not enough to save it from being a dud. Financially, between its production cost and domestic take, it looks similar to last weekend’s _Independence Day: Resurgence, _however, the big difference is that _Tarzan, _given its improved word of mouth, could leg out better than the Roland Emmerich movie here in the states.  Warner Bros. knows that if _Tarzan _recoups, it’s because of overseas (the film has an upcoming China release date without any serious competition).
http://deadline.com/2016/07/indepen...n-the-purge-election-year-the-bfg-1201782489/

ETA: updated international box office:
*Refresh for latest…* With studio estimates rolling in on the international box office weekend, this is shaping up to be a hodgepodge frame. There was no major wide release in the session, although staggered rollouts began on Warner Bros/Village Roadshow’s _The Legend Of Tarzan_, Fox’s _Ice Age: Collision Course_ and Steven Spielberg’s _The BFG_. Of those reporting thus far, we have an *$18.8M* take for _Tarzan_ which began pounding his chest in 19 markets including the key plays of Russia and Korea; and a *$3.9M* overseas bow for _The BFG_ in Russia and Australia.
*THE LEGEND OF TARZAN*
Swinging into 19 international markets, the David Yates-directed spin on Edgar Rice Burroughs’ classic creation snatched *$18.8M* on about 6,700 screens. It’s got an A- CinemaScore in North America where it is opening at $38.1M. The offshore rollout is staggered to take advantage of the competitive landscape and surrounding the ongoing Euro Cup soccer tournament (although with England’s surprise knockout out last weekend, anyone who purposely stayed out of the UK this weekend has to be bummed). The main cast for _Tarzan_ was set for UK press ahead of next frame’s bow there, with Alexander Skarsgard headed to Scandinavia and a key push later in Beijing. _Tarzan_ was given a plum July 19 release date out of the Middle Kingdom. Peculiar given the typical July blackout on Hollywood imports, but also not a slam dunk either given there will be a bevy of Chinese movies in the market by that time.
Back to this weekend. _Tarzan_ predictably topped *Russian* box office with 44% of the Top 5 at $3M. The action/CGI lends itself to Russian audiences, but the opening is only on par with the launch of _Snow White And The Huntsman_ and 35% above _Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes_. That film’s sequel, _Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes_, fared much better in Russia with a $9.8M start in 2014.
Similarly, in *Korea*, Skarsgard’s turn as a thinking man’s _Tarzan_ grossed $4M from 600 screens. This is currently a crowded market with two local pics, _Familyhood_ and _The Hunt_ both performing strongly. _Tarzan_ landed No. 2. It should be noted that Disney’s _The Jungle Book_, which has grossed upwards of $18M here, is still in Korean theaters.
Elsewhere on _Tarzan_, Asia had No. 1 openings in India, Indonesia, Thailand and Malaysia. Without going into detail, WB says _Tarzan_ opened No. 1 in the majority of Eastern European markets and Puerto Rico. Next weekend, more heavy-hitters come along including the UK, France, Australia and Mexico.
http://deadline.com/2016/07/tarzan-...tional-box-office-weekend-results-1201782497/

And I don't think this article has been posted yet, a little more on Wayne McGregor, the choreographer who worked with Alex:

Used to working alongside some of the most incredible dancers in the world, McGregor was amazed at the work ethic of the 6ft 6in actor who admitted to not being able to touch his toes. “Alex would start work at 6.30am and by then he had already done a gym session. He was eating 6,000 calories a day, then doing a full day of shooting late into the evening and even pumped iron when he wasn’t filming.

“We would start with yoga or Pilates to get that liquidity into his movements as his body wasn’t used to that. We then worked on developing relationships with what he would face in the jungle. These were the more playful challenges. What would you do if you were faced with a lion? What would that feel like? What would you do if you heard an elephant or were socialising with the gorillas that raised you? I am an expert in movement and I try to find the physical signatures in people and animals.
“About 80 per cent of our communication is from non-verbal cues, and that is what makes someone more believable when you first meet them. That transaction of energy is very important in the wild. We also wanted to avoid any temptation that Alex’s body might have to return to the things it knew, because these movements expose the actors a little bit. We wanted Tarzan to have that liquid, instinctive grace.”

As Tarzan leaves the jungle to return briefly to England, McGregor also had to portray the jungle man trying to adapt to polite society.

“He is almost bursting out of his civilian clothes,” says McGregor, “and having to adapt to a very different environment to that of the jungle. What is the physicality of someone who has to learn to move again in a rather puritan society? How does that affect you physically? Everyone has physical leakage and physical ‘tells’, so what would his be? How would he walk across the room with a whisky glass, given that he has spent most of his life with the apes? Then once he’s back into the jungle, how does he get back to that physicality?

“I think Alex did an amazing job and I can safely say that all that hard work and dedication really paid off. He is amazing.”
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/legend-of-tarzan/alexander-skarsgard-trained-by-royal-ballet/


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday at the *British Summer Time Festival* (July 2, 2016, Hyde Park, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Some new oldies from instagram:







#legendoftarzan is finally out today!! Make sure you guys check it out I'm super excited to see it !! Candid of me & #alexanderskarsgard  #flashbackfriday

-*beautifultradd* instagram






It was great catching up with Alexander this morning, he's over here promoting his new film The Legend of Tarzan.
#DaveChapman #photoshop #illusion #celebrity #alexanderskarsgard #actor #movies #hot #films #thelegendoftarzan #tvseries #trueblood #catchingup #coffee #sweden #waikanaebeach #wellingtonlive #wellington #newzealand #promoting #ericnorthman

-*dave__chapman* instagram

From the *LOT *world premiere (June 27, 2016, Los Angeles):






When you realize you're at the @legendoftarzan premier and @alexanderjohanskarsgard is there
#legendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgard #premier #hollywood #cali #california #celebrity #actor #trueblood

-*danny_x.o* instagram






Me and #Tarzan himself Alexander Skarsgard at the Red Carpet Premiere of #TheLegendofTarzan Dolby Theater 6/27/16

-*williamfuller74* instagram


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress for pics, I do hope we don't have any drunk as skunk pics. That would not help promote his movie.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendalia

Why does he always seem to look so out of place with them?  Maybe cause he's just so big?  Never have understood his body temp as he's in short sleeves and she as a sweater &heavy jacket on.


----------



## mary12345

Santress you are amazing how you find all these pics!! I think he always looks so cranky around them?  I'm surprised they want to hang out with the brit bratt pack they haven't seen each other in a while you think they would rather be alone IMHO


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So now he's really wearing his promo clothes as his everyday clothes? Because it's very strange to see him at an outdoor rock concert in a polo-type shirt, slacks and loafers, and a cardigan. It's like he wandered in from a classical outdoor concert.


----------



## Kendalia

I think his stylist or pr locked up his old clothes so he would not be tempted to revert to prior outfits while on tour.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress! 
We saw the movie yesterday. We went to the 4:30pm show since we had dinner plans, and the theater was half full with older couples and families. Not surprising based on the time. What was surprising to me were the comments in some of the reviews about how wooden and stiff he was. One of the things that I first noticed about him in GenKill was how expressive his eyes are. Without a lot of movement, you knew exactly what he was thinking in the moment. It's called subtlety, people. He does that really well in this movie, too. I felt he was having full conversations, with just a few looks. Maybe it was too subtle for some. Anyway, my husband and I both really enjoyed the movie.

I'm happy that the numbers are better than expected. Based on people's comments on demographics, it appears that WB four quadrant marketing strategy is actually working. Also, WOM, has been good. Hope it continues to do better than expected.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kendalia said:


> I think his stylist or pr locked up his old clothes so he would not be tempted to revert to prior outfits while on tour.



I'm pretty sure he wore his own clothes on his personal time during the Japan/Australia leg of the promo tour. Perhaps they saw that and decided that wasn't going to happen the rest of the tour, especially the white sneakers. Maybe they took them and burned them (fingers crossed on the sneakers). He can always pick another pair in Stockholm next week



VampFan said:


> Thanks, Santress!
> We saw the movie yesterday. We went to the 4:30pm show since we had dinner plans, and the theater was half full with older couples and families. Not surprising based on the time. What was surprising to me were the comments in some of the reviews about* how wooden and stiff he was. One of the things that I first noticed about him in GenKill was how expressive his eyes are. *Without a lot of movement, you knew exactly what he was thinking in the moment. It's called subtlety, people. He does that really well in this movie, too. I felt he was having full conversations, with just a few looks. Maybe it was too subtle for some. Anyway, my husband and I both really enjoyed the movie.
> 
> I'm happy that the numbers are better than expected. Based on people's comments on demographics, it appears that WB four quadrant marketing strategy is actually working. Also, WOM, has been good. Hope it continues to do better than expected.



I'm not sure what they were expecting from him, even if they'd not read the book. Were they expecting him to be super talkative and demonstrative? That's not Tarzan.
He's a very expressive actor, without saying anything, that's why I'm looking forward to him in Mute. I wonder what the critics who thought he was wooden would think of him in a role where he doesn't speak? Or any role that doesn't require words?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lots to catch up on..
Great to hear everyone's reviews. The film sounds fun and thanks @BuckeyeChicago for the box office update.

Geez, that *williamfuller74 *seems like a male fallen_star1, no?

Alex looks like he got straight off the plane and went to Hyde Park. I like his Tarzan wardrobe but it's not really festival wear is it? He could have scruffed it up a bit.

He looks awkward in the seated shots in the park. A giant among the average-sized, a chaperone amongst the party people.

It'll be interesting to see how the international numbers start affecting Tarzan's receipts.


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

More from Mr Porter!

*60 SECONDS WITH TARZAN’S MR ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD*

BY *MR DAN ROOKWOOD*

Photographs by *Mr Bjorn Iooss*

After making his name as a vampire on ‘True Blood,’ Mr Alexander Skarsgård, 39, is about to swing into a cinema near you as the loincloth-wearing lead in ‘The Legend of Tarzan.’ Here, the 6ft 4in Swede tells us about his weirdest fans, the song he sings in the shower, and Prince Harry’s hidden talent.

*What’s The First Thing You Do When You Wake Up?*

“Make tea. I drink English breakfast tea out of a pint glass. My parents did that when I was a kid and I guess I got used to it.”

*What’s Your Recurring Dream?*

“[In my dreams] I’ve been involved in a lot of construction lately, building stuff with random people. Everything from a hot rod with my neighbour to building a house, working on scaffolding and stuff like that. I should probably talk to someone about that.”

*Who is your style icon?*

“Richard Burton.”

*What’s the most unexpected fashion item you own?*

“A cloak. Slightly surprising.”

*What would you say to your 17-year-old self?*

“What were my issues? So many. Every decision feels like a life-and-death situation when you’re that young and everything is so important, like ‘Oh God, if it doesn’t work with this girl, life is over’ or ‘if I can't do this, then what’s the point?’ So part of me wants to say, ‘Relax. Chill. It’ll be fine. You’ll figure things out.’ At the same time, I don’t know if I would say that to myself because I think that's a process, a period you have to go through and deal with.”

*What’s the best advice your father ever gave you?*

“When I was 13, I was a child actor and I quit because I didn’t like the attention. I’m very grateful that he didn’t pressure me. He was basically like, ‘Well, if you’re not feeling it, then don’t do it. Go do other things. Have fun. Enjoy your life.’ I don’t think I would be an actor today if he had pushed me to stick at it. I needed that break from it in my teenage years.”

*If you weren’t an actor, what would you be?*

“I was interested in architecture as a kid, maybe back to my dreams of construction. I don’t know.”

*What’s the most listened to song on your iTunes?*

“The Buzzcocks. ‘Ever Fallen in Love (with Someone You Shouldn’t’ve)’. It’s a great song.”

*What do you sing in the shower?*

“ABBA probably. ‘Lay All Your Love on Me’.”

*What’s your poison?*

“I’m a lager guy. I’ve been struggling lately because of all these hipster beers from microbreweries. They have very hoppy IPAs everywhere. Not for me. Sometimes it’s hard to find proper crisp, clean lager.”

*And your hangover cure?*

“There’s this place in Brooklyn called ‘Prime Meats’ and they do an awesome Bloody Mary with lots of fresh horseradish and aquavit. It’s incredible. Wakes you up for sure.”

*What’s the weirdest thing a fan has ever asked you to do?*

“There was once this woman who asked me to marry her daughter. She was serious about it and kind of started negotiating with me, like seriously asking, ‘What would it take?’ or ‘Is there any way I could convince you to do that?’ She said, ‘You’d be a great fit. We have land. We have money.’”

*Did you play along with it?*

“Yeah, we’re married now.”

Source: *MrPorter.com 

http://www.mrporter.com/daily/60-seconds-with-tarzans-mr-alexander-skarsgrd/1069*

*Looks like at least one promised question (the Prince Harry one?) was left out. We’ll update this post if more info. is added.


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex at the *The Legend of Tarzan* press conference (June 26, 2016, Beverly Hills, California):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## OHVamp

I liked Tarzan. Entertaining.


----------



## Santress

...a few more from yesterday at the British Summer Time Festival (July 2, 2016, Hyde Park, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @BuckeyeChicago for the box office update.
> 
> Alex looks like he got straight off the plane and went to Hyde Park. I like his Tarzan wardrobe but it's not really festival wear is it? He could have scruffed it up a bit.
> *He looks awkward in the seated shots in the park. A giant among the average-sized, a chaperone amongst the party people.*
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the international numbers start affecting Tarzan's receipts.



He looks like he's trying to not sit on the grass, as to not get his pants dirty, which makes him look even more awkward.
He does sort of look like a golf Dad who wandered in to check on the kids. 



Santress said:


> More from Mr Porter!
> *60 SECONDS WITH TARZAN’S MR ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD
> What’s the most unexpected fashion item you own?
> “A cloak. Slightly surprising.”
> And your hangover cure?*
> “There’s this place in Brooklyn called ‘Prime Meats’ and they do an awesome *Bloody Mary with lots of fresh horseradish and aquavit. It’s incredible. *Wakes you up for sure.”
> 
> *What’s the weirdest thing a fan has ever asked you to do?*
> 
> “There was once this woman who asked me to marry her daughter. She was serious about it and kind of started negotiating with me, like seriously asking, ‘What would it take?’ or ‘Is there any way I could convince you to do that?’ She said, ‘You’d be a great fit. We have land. We have money.’”
> 
> *Did you play along with it?*
> 
> “Yeah, we’re married now.”
> 
> Source: *MrPorter.com
> 
> http://www.mrporter.com/daily/60-seconds-with-tarzans-mr-alexander-skarsgrd/1069*
> 
> *Looks like at least one promised question (the Prince Harry one?) was left out. We’ll update this post if more info. is added.



I knew it, he's got an invisibility cloak!
That hangover cure sounds gross.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Not sure if we posted this video from Us Weekly but he is wearing the outfit in these pics...

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...e-in-tarzan-is-the-sexiest-thing-ever-w211832


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Not sure if we posted this video from Us Weekly but he is wearing the outfit in these pics...
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...e-in-tarzan-is-the-sexiest-thing-ever-w211832



That was pretty fun, especially when he talks about the sloth.  I still can't see that Bravo TV visit for WWHL. Grrrgghh.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That was pretty fun, especially when he talks about the sloth.  I still can't see that Bravo TV visit for WWHL. Grrrgghh.



They haven't posted the full ep yet - maybe when they do we can post here? Just clips so far. The "does that make you Skars-hard" sequence about his turn-ons (or not) was funny.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> They haven't posted the full ep yet - maybe when they do we can post here? Just clips so far. The "does that make you Skars-hard" sequence about his turn-ons (or not) was funny.


Yeah it's geo-blocked for Australia if you try and view it from the Bravo site. Probably because WWHL actually airs here on Arena (a pay channel).

I'll have to wait until it gets uploaded to YouTube


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Any British posters.... they're on this morning. Piers Morgan is on the team - that could be interesting.


----------



## djuna1

https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/749876435049811968

*"Alexander Skarsgard and @MargotRobbie are here and we're ready to kick off #AskLegendOfTarzan!"*


----------



## djuna1

How can I post a Tweet like @FreeSpirit71 ?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> How can I post a Twitter link?



Do you mean a photo from a twitter link? You can either "Inspect Element" and pick up the jpg or png image URL or I use this thing called Snipping Tool where you can capture the whole image (like I did above) then upload it to your image software. I use either Photobucket or Imgur.

You can PM me if you need help.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If you follow @djuna's link to https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK - there's a whole bunch of Q & A Twitter vids that Margot and Alex did - they're pretty amusing - they have a tonne of chemistry.  The first one below, Alex is just looking all over her face


----------



## Santress

The cast of The #LegendOfTarzan reunite in London ahead of tomorrow's European Premiere! #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard #ChristophWaltz #DjimonHounsou #YuleMasiteng

-*warnerbrosuk* instagram


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

From today's UK photo call for *LOT* (July 4, 2016, London).


----------



## Santress

Source: *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source: *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source: *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *CelebrityHive.com*


----------



## MrGoyard

Interview with Alexander for MrPorter 

http://www.mrporter.com/journal/the-look/mr-alexander-skarsgrd-hollywoods-new-hero/1033


----------



## djuna1

The clips were funny but he doesn't seem happy in the photo call pics. I thought it might be because of the sun but everyone else of the team and cast is smiling. Maybe he is just tired because he has been traveling constantly, I don't know. Thanks @Santress for the lovely pic of Margot and Christoph.


----------



## Kitkath70

I suspect it's the sun. That's a squinty face.


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> I suspect it's the sun. That's a squinty face.



It could be the sun but for a photo call he could have at least smiled a bit.


----------



## OHVamp

Apologies if this has already been posted. I've been running around like mad last week and not online much. I like MovieFone's summary on "Here's Why Tarzan Beat Expectations at the Box Office". I've believed from the beginning, if done correctly, Tarzan could be a fun watch (if not Picture of the Year caliber), and not to immediately write it off as a flop.

http://www.moviefone.com/2016/07/03/box-office-tarzan-the-bfg-spielberg/

I've seen it twice now. Once with husband, and another with a friend who really wanted to see it too... So why not?   Both times, many people exiting had favorable opinions of Tarzan with "good movie", "liked/loved it", "lots better than I expected", etc.

The biggest negative thing I think some critics and some viewers had in their minds going in to Tarzan, was their preconceived notions of what Tarzan should be. His appearance. His iconic yell. The feminist thing. The white savior issue. All in all, I think these issues were handled pretty darn well. If I had a complaint, it would be that I'd have liked a bit more supporting character sub plot development. I was interested in knowing more about Rom, the exploitation of the Congo, and the African tribal leader who set up the scenario to lure Tarzan back to the jungle. The plot/story was there and was understood tho.


----------



## djuna1

Thanks @OHVamp for your post. I read so many reviews yesterday, I'm even more confused now.  I can't believe that I have to wait until the end of July to see the movie.


----------



## OHVamp

djuna1 said:


> Thanks @OHVamp for your post. I read so many reviews yesterday, I'm even more confused now.  I can't believe that I have to wait until the end of July to see the movie.



I have hopes Tarzan will fair decent financially once the world box office is added. The biggest financial obstacle to overcome is the huge CGI expense imo. Quite a few CGI heavy movies fail to deliver in payback. The fact that viewers appear to be saying it's worth watching is a good sign the movie is worth seeing. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Santress

HQ & Beautiful from today's appearance (July 4, 2016, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:* AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted. I've been running around like mad last week and not online much. I like MovieFone's summary on "Here's Why Tarzan Beat Expectations at the Box Office". I've believed from the beginning, if done correctly, Tarzan could be a fun watch (if not Picture of the Year caliber), and not to immediately write it off as a flop.
> 
> http://www.moviefone.com/2016/07/03/box-office-tarzan-the-bfg-spielberg/
> 
> I've seen it twice now. Once with husband, and another with a friend who really wanted to see it too... So why not?   Both times, many people exiting had favorable opinions of Tarzan with "good movie", "liked/loved it", "lots better than I expected", etc.
> 
> *The biggest negative thing I think some critics and some viewers had in their minds going in to Tarzan, was their preconceived notions of what Tarzan should be. His appearance. His iconic yell. The feminist thing.* The white savior issue. All in all, I think these issues were handled pretty darn well. If I had a complaint, it would be that I'd have liked a bit more supporting character sub plot development. I was interested in knowing more about Rom, the exploitation of the Congo, and the African tribal leader who set up the scenario to lure Tarzan back to the jungle. The plot/story was there and was understood tho.


And a lot of their notions seem to be based on what they think they knew about Tarzan was based on prior movies, not on the actual characters created by ERB.  I'm not sure how much more WB could have educated people on that, though.
So far it seems like ERB fans really liked it, here's another review:
*The Saturday Matinee I’ve Been Wanting Forever*
or at least since 1969 or thereabouts. It happened yesterday. When Julie and I went and saw *The Legend of Tarzan. *
Now, a great deal of what made it magical for us was coming into it spoiler-free. So be warned, there are _many such spoilers below._ If you’re here just wanting a read from a fan on whether it’s worth it? *YES.* Emphatically. Go. But try to go into it cold.
If you’ve seen it already, or you don’t care about being spoiled, join us below the fold.
You have to understand, Tarzan’s always been one of my favorites, ever since I encountered his adventures first on TV and then in the Gold Key comics in the late 1960s. 
...shaped me into a Burroughs purist with VERY firm opinions on who the REAL Tarzan was and my minimum expectations for a good adaptation. Needless to say, that expectation was rarely, if ever, met on TV or in the movies.
_What kind of Tarzan movie *would *make you happy??_
Well, as it happens, a great many people have been asking me this for the last ten days or so, enough that I finally decided to write it all down. Here is the list, and here’s how _Legend of Tarzan_ scored on it.
*…Tarzan is a polished Englishman who turns feral at need, torn between civilization and savagery, fully at home in neither. He is NOT a grunting caveman like Johnny Weissmuller. He is the Hugh Jackman Wolverine, basically, but in a loincloth.*
Dear God yes. Skarsgard NAILS it. He is terrific. Much has been made of how ‘cut’ and ‘ripped’ Alexander Skarsgard got for this role, but the important part is the guy can ACT, he can use his eyes to convey emotion. Tarzan is a role that demands this talent; a lot of your story is going to be a guy interacting with animals and growling. You need an actor who can sell it. Moreover, the story itself plays up this conflict between the civilized Lord Greystoke and the savage Tarzan. The key thing about Tarzan is that he is always _superior _but never entirely _comfortable_. Among the apes his human intellect makes him better but apart– among humans, his animal traits make him at best a bit odd, and at worst they are _scary_. The only person that really understands him is Jane, and she is the only one who truly puts him at ease. That’s what makes her important. Which brings us to…

Will it be that much fun for people who _aren’t_ fans of the books? Well, honestly, I have too much baggage to answer that question objectively– but my wife Julie only knows Tarzan from Disney, and a few vague memories of the sixties Ron Ely and the seventies Filmation versions. She was delighted. She had more fun than me. She loved the animals and the adventure and the romance. She even loved the hippos. So I’m thinking yeah, it probably will work for a general audience. Let’s hope so.
Because I’m getting the sense that it’s playing out like _John Carter_ all over again. For whatever reason, it seems like critics are just out there waiting in the weeds for this one. Ignore them. Listen to us old-timers that actually know something about Tarzan. It’s the real one. _Finally._ Enjoy it.
http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/2016/07/03/the-saturday-matinee-ive-been-wanting-forever/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Some rambling questions:
The US weekend box offices aren't in, but the headlines seem to be pretty consistent: Dory wins 3rd week in a row, Tarzan performs better than expected, but not as well as needed by its presumed budget, The Purge does great, and The BFG WTF happened?
Right now LOT can be considered an underperformer, it still has a ways to go to be considered a break even movie, never mind a profitable one. But the worry has been that it would be an outright disaster, and if it was, what effect would it have on Alex's career?
This is what EW wrote this morning:
*  The Legend of Tarzan  *
Posted July 4 2016 — 2:28 PM EDT
Future film franchises, take note: Alexander Skarsgård’s abs can apparently catapult a critically-savaged film to box office gold, as Warner Bros.’ _The Legend of Tarzan_ continues to defy expectations after a solid $38.5 million three-day weekend, adding an estimated $7 million on the Fourth of July for a $45.6 million holiday finish.
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/07/04/july-fourth-box-office-finding-dory-legend-tarzan

There's been a goober on Pajiba who's been vocal about how LOT is going to be horrible, flop and take everyone's careers with it. That wasn't going to be the case if if did flop, SLJ and CW have had flops before, and Margot's still going to a be a hot HW commodity, but it might have impacted Alex's career negatively, at least in terms of big budget movies.
So now that LOT appears to fals somewhere in the underperformer but not outright flop range, does he get credit for not having LOT be a total flop? Even though a lot of critics hated it, there were who liked it, and his performance, so does this help him in terms of getting more, and better scripts, for bigger movies? Or is he still going to be more of an Indie movie type of guy, because those scripts tend to be more interesting to him?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^Good post.

I'd say he'll continue to walk the line between indie projects and blockbusters. I guess the bigger movie roles/films will depend on:
A) if he's actually offered them
B) how much he enjoyed the pressure of carrying a film and this amount of PR

I have to say he's handled the PR well, he's looked great and occasionally he's broken out of his standard responses especially in interviews where it's not him alone. Eg. Margot's spontaneity has rubbed off on him or he's in a style of interview that's out of the box (WWHL)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Good post.
> I'd say he'll continue to walk the line between indie projects and blockbusters. I guess the bigger movie roles/films will depend on:
> A) if he's actually offered them
> B) how much he enjoyed the pressure of carrying a film and this amount of PR
> I have to say he's handled the PR well, he's looked great and occasionally he's broken out of his standard responses especially in interviews where it's not him alone. Eg. Margot's spontaneity has rubbed off on him or he's in a style of interview that's out of the box (WWHL)



Oh, yes, he has to be offered them first! And I do think the appeal of this role wasn't just because he wanted to be 'a stah, baby!', that he really did like the script, and yes, his Dad is a major Tarzan fan. 
But the PR push has probably been exhausting for him, especially since he's often been the only one doing it, and he still has about three weeks to go. So that may factor in. But yes, I think he's been more 'him' on this PR go-round, which has been nice to see. 
I would like to see him get offers that are still offered to all the Chrises first, even if he doesn't take them. And I like to see him get offered roles in movies like Spotlight, really excellent ensemble movies with other excellent actors.
I think I just want more opportunities for him to show that he's not just another pretty face and an 8-pack of abs.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies, for all the updates & reviews!

More from promoting *LOT* today in London (July 4, 2016):












“Look who's here!  Tarzan & Jane
#alexanderskarsgard
@margotrobbie
#thelegendoftarzan
#cineboxtvi24.”

-*vicvictorius* instagram






Les blagues d'Alexander Skarsgård marchent sur tout le monde. #Tarzan #londres #interview #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie

-*aureliabaranes* instagram






“Getting inbetween two of the most beautiful people in cinema is great for the ego. Look out for my interview on digitalspy.com.”

-*scarlettroserussell* instagram

“So @AlexanderSkarsgard just likened  @MargotRobbie to a 'cod fish' Happy Birthday Margot!@beboxmusic #Tarzan .”






-*venetiafalconer* twitter

https://twitter.com/venetiafalconer/status/749897056639152128

Another from promoting *LOT* in LA (June 26, 2016):






New Tarzan thrilled by Elle Ukraine Alexander Skarsgard gave an exclusive interview #elleua turns out, he reads Nabokov interested in geopolitics and even loses his head for love Simply Scandinavian miracle! Active link to #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan profile Tarzan # # # aleksandrskarsgard interview

-*elle_ukraine* instagram


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Some rambling questions:
> The US weekend box offices aren't in, but the headlines seem to be pretty consistent: Dory wins 3rd week in a row, Tarzan performs better than expected, but not as well as needed by its presumed budget, The Purge does great, and The BFG WTF happened?
> Right now LOT can be considered an underperformer, it still has a ways to go to be considered a break even movie, never mind a profitable one. But the worry has been that it would be an outright disaster, and if it was, what effect would it have on Alex's career?
> This is what EW wrote this morning:
> *  The Legend of Tarzan  *
> Posted July 4 2016 — 2:28 PM EDT
> Future film franchises, take note: Alexander Skarsgård’s abs can apparently catapult a critically-savaged film to box office gold, as Warner Bros.’ _The Legend of Tarzan_ continues to defy expectations after a solid $38.5 million three-day weekend, adding an estimated $7 million on the Fourth of July for a $45.6 million holiday finish.
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/07/04/july-fourth-box-office-finding-dory-legend-tarzan
> 
> There's been a goober on Pajiba who's been vocal about how LOT is going to be horrible, flop and take everyone's careers with it. That wasn't going to be the case if if did flop, SLJ and CW have had flops before, and Margot's still going to a be a hot HW commodity, but it might have impacted Alex's career negatively, at least in terms of big budget movies.
> So now that LOT appears to fals somewhere in the underperformer but not outright flop range, does he get credit for not having LOT be a total flop? Even though a lot of critics hated it, there were who liked it, and his performance, so does this help him in terms of getting more, and better scripts, for bigger movies? Or is he still going to be more of an Indie movie type of guy, because those scripts tend to be more interesting to him?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^Good post.
> 
> I'd say he'll continue to walk the line between indie projects and blockbusters. I guess the bigger movie roles/films will depend on:
> A) if he's actually offered them
> B) how much he enjoyed the pressure of carrying a film and this amount of PR
> 
> I have to say he's handled the PR well, he's looked great and occasionally he's broken out of his standard responses especially in interviews where it's not him alone. Eg. Margot's spontaneity has rubbed off on him or he's in a style of interview that's out of the box (WWHL)



I'm glad that he is a reason for people to see the movie and I hope it opens some eyes for additional casting. I also think that this major  PR roadshow has helped him with learning how to do better interviews. He always does better with castmates, but even on his own, he's been better this go around.

I hope he ends up having a career like his dad. Stellan was in his mid 30's when he made Hunt for Red October and it was after that that he started getting more roles in US movies. I hope he gets that kind of career trajectory. I wanted Tarzan to do well, but not that well that they made sequels, because I don't think they can sustain additional movies. I'm glad that there has been positive feedback for his performance and hopefully it will open some doors. Maybe..


----------



## Maggiesview

djuna1 said:


> The clips were funny but he doesn't seem happy in the photo call pics. I thought it might be because of the sun but everyone else of the team and cast is smiling. Maybe he is just tired because he has been traveling constantly, I don't know. Thanks @Santress for the lovely pic of Margot and Christoph.


----------



## Maggiesview

I think the sunlight is really bothering him. In casual street shots if the sun is shinning he is always wearing sunglasses.also, I think he is in " professional model photo mode". He never smiles when he goes into that mode.


----------



## djuna1

^ Ok, thanks Maggie


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex with fans in London today (July 5, 2016).

Sources/Thanks:






I'm dying a little bit. One of my bae's (with #AlexanderSkarsgard).

-*iamthecriss* twitter

https://twitter.com/iamthecriss/status/750251939892498432






Just met Alexander Skarsgard!

-*WeasleyRiddle* twitter

https://twitter.com/WeasleyRiddle/status/750252145077878784






ALEX  #alexanderskarsgard

-*ammyy670* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard

-*emily_fitzp* instagram






SO THIS JUST HAPPENED!!!!!!! Alexander Skarsgard...holy ****... He was the most precious thing ever I'm so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










https://twitter.com/thornofcamorr/status/750312864582397952


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex at BBC Radio One promoting 'The Legend of Tarzan' (July 5, 2016, London, England).

Sources:






“#Alexander Skarsgård signing #autographs outside Radio 1 # LegendOfTarzan.”

-*FLYNNTOONARMY* twitter

https://twitter.com/FLYNNTOONARMY/status/750281268139524096











Source:  *SG Gallery* for *The Library*


----------



## Kitkath70

From Alexa's Instagram.  I hope she leaves this one up.  She has a lot of followers and I want as many people as possible to see Tarzan in the theatres.


----------



## djuna1

Great caption, lol!!!


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kit & Jooa.

Pics are starting to come in from the London premiere (July 5, 2016):

Starring as Tarzan and Jane, Alexander Skarsgård and @MargotRobbie are reunited in London! #LegendOfTarzan







https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/750385613644427264

Il nostro Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgård, è arrivato alla première di Londra di #LegendOfTarzanIT.View translation
Translated from Italian by Bing Wrong translation?
Our Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgård, arrived at the premiere in London #LegendOfTarzanIT.






https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosIta/status/750383375693873153

It's the handsome gentleman Alexander Skarsgard on the red carpet at @Tarzan2016July premiere! #Tarzan #london






https://twitter.com/londonwhisperer/status/750382568420339713

Alexander Skarsgard leaving the Corinthia in #London just now @AlexSkarsgard1 @Tarzan2016July @CorinthiaLondon






https://twitter.com/ahoysissy/status/750382461679460352

Windswept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








#AlexanderSkarsgard at #LegendOfTarzan


















https://twitter.com/ODE/status/750387698297344000

È arrivato #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan






https://twitter.com/melty_it/status/750385831462965248

Check out this monkey business... Our Tarzan, #AlexanderSkarsgard everyone! #LegendOfTarzan





https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/750384789992144896

#AlexanderSkarsgard doing interviews on the red carpet @Tarzan2016July #tarzan #premiere






https://twitter.com/londonwhisperer/status/750383659266502656






And breathe ... two of the most beautiful actors in the world, Alexander Skarsgard and @margotrobbie, attend The Legend of Tarzan European premiere in #london  #news #entertainment #movie #film #redcarpet #glamour #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #itvnews #tarzan

-itvnews instagram





I look like a potato next to the gorgeous Scandinavian God AKA #AlexanderSkarsgard but OMG I MET ERIC NORTHMAN  and Harley Quinn aka #margotrobbie 
He took the pic so I'm blaming him for my gummy face 

maisongs instagram






Tarzan in London #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #legendoftarzan #photo #premiere #picture #cinema #cinematography #movie #mozi #film #website #hetediksor #hetediksorkozepe #followus

hetediksor instagram







#London 
#LEGENDOFTARZAN
#WorldPremiere 
#igerslondon 
#thisislondon 
#londonpop 
#londonforyou
#thebestofsony 

*christianbaring *instagram


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks Vamp, jooa, Santress and KitKath

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

I ask him to do his best Ape-face! I think I win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#tarzan2016#thelegendoftarzan#tarzanlondonpremiere#AlexanderSkarsgård

kimtran3 instagram






And breathe ... two of the most beautiful actors in the world, Alexander Skarsgard and @margotrobbie, attend The Legend of Tarzan European premiere in #london  #news #entertainment #movie #film #redcarpet #glamour #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #itvnews #tarzan

itvnews instagram
anyway, my weird celeb meeting face puppy filtered w Alexander Skarsgård today






https://twitter.com/sporkula/status/750388956823511040






#LegendOfTarzan prem!!! #AlexanderSkarsgard 

https://twitter.com/JennyBond12/status/750391177195782145

The man behind the legend, welcome the unstoppable Alexander Skarsgård to The #LegendOfTarzan European Premiere!






https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosUK/status/750395496049545216

Last day in #London & I met #AlexanderSkarsgard









#LegendOfTarzan #LondonBaby





https://twitter.com/sjtuliao/status/750395391238107136


----------



## a_sussan

OMG.. those red carpet pics are just divine... they look incredible together. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

more HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Gosh.. beautiful pics. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

...and more from tonight's premiere (July 5, 2016, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More of Alex at the *BBC Radio One* earlier today (July 5, 2016, London) and at yesterday's photo call for LOT (July 4, 2016, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More fan/event pics from tonight's London premiere (July 5, 2016):






What a random arvo! Was on my way to the hostel in London to check-in when I see the premier of Tarzan happening. Decided to stay and watch and who do I meet but the two stars of the film! The awesome Aussie @margotrobbie and the very sweet Alexander Skarsgard. They were such a delight to chat to and meet. Also the very cool @realmattdavelewis was there (which is so fitting as I'm seeing the Harry Potter play tomorrow). #london #thelegendoftarzan #randommoments #tarzan #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard

*nic_marie89* instagram






Me and ALEXANDER today  #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #london #trueblood

*sakuraelisa1* instagram






The Legend of Tarzan, UK Premiere in Leicester Square.
#LegendOfTarzan #Tarzan #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard #ChristopherWaltz #UK #London #Premiere #film #RedCarpet #Celebrity #LeicesterSquare ,

*popcornhub* instagram






I MET MY VAMPIRE HERO ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD!!  Just when we happened to walked past the Tarzan premier in London!!! Isn't he bloody beautiful #mylifeiscomplete #bestdayever #bucketlistcheck #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #teameric #forever #trueblood #iloveyou #whatababe #favouriteactor #handsomeaf #sostoked #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #tarzanpremier #london #leceistersquare

*andreacs94* instagram






Basically at the premiere i got a picture of Tarzan and Jane  #tarzan #jane #tarzanandjane #alexanderskarsgard #jeez







*calz_man123* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #legendoftarzan

*ameliepjacobs* instagram






Twice in a day #feelinglucky #alexanderskarsgard






*emily_fitzp* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alexander #trueblood #tarzan #alexanderskarsgård #leicestersquare #europeanpremiere

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/356292971#media

samanta_alvess instagram







Stopped by the 'Legend of Tarzan' premiere on my way home from work tonight and met Alexander Skarsgård! #AlexanderSkarsgård #TheLegendOfTarzan #Premiere #London #LeicesterSquare

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/8753943#media

terrinash87 instagram







Eric, How beautiful. Actually I also got selfie photo with#alexanderskarsgard but I won't post here because of my joyful face. lol Anyway I already posted it on my personal facebook.#tarzanpremiere#tarzan

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/476150538#media

im.beni instagram






Want to feel flustered, terrified and hideous? Get in a room with these 3 bonafide A-listers #AlexanderSkarsgard #ChristophWaltz #MargotRobbie #LegendOfTarzan

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/292640395#media

shamblecat instagram






#legendoftarzan prem!! #alexanderskarsgård 

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/1959498023#media

j.bondi instagram






Eric Northman. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. 
#redcarpet#tarzan#starstruck#trueblood#ericnorthman#alexscarsgard






Margot Robbie is a beautiful princess 

m_t_graphics instagram
https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/231829267#media

The sun's definitely shining for Tarzan himself - the BEAUT Alexander Skarsgård is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








@legendoftarzan






https://twitter.com/EntNewsShowbiz/status/750414764333993984

Ecco Alexander Skarsgård in posa per i fotografi sul Red Carpet di #LegendOfTarzanIT. Dal 14 Luglio al cinema!View translation
Translated from Italian by Bing Wrong translation?
Here is Alexander Skarsgård posing for photographers on the #LegendOfTarzanIT Red Carpet. From 14 July to film! 





















https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosIta/status/750395870848385024

Alexander Skarsgård e @MargotRobbie insieme sul Red Carpet di #LegendOfTarzanIT!
















https://twitter.com/WarnerBrosIta/status/750386984733011974






I MET MY VAMPIRE HERO ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD!!  Just when we happened to walked past the Tarzan premier in London!!! Isn't he bloody beautiful #mylifeiscomplete #bestdayever #bucketlistcheck #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #teameric #forever #trueblood #iloveyou #whatababe #favouriteactor #handsomeaf #sostoked #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #tarzanpremier #london #leceistersquare

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/15275619#media

andreacs94 instagram







Finally I saw the super handsome Swedish #alexanderskarsgard  @ #EuropeanPremiere #LegendOfTarzan #leceistersquare

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/h/alexanderskarsgard

*koglaa *instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks good, great actually - but also just a little worn out. No surprise given this huge PR tour. They look fab together, Margot's dress is gorgeous. 

Was he helping her fix her the back of her dress at one point?


----------



## Santress

OMG he is just behind me  #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #leicestersquare






the cherry on top of the cake. Years on the making all worth it 







Let's take another selfie #leicestersquare #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #odeon

guguteo instagram











#smile#myheadisawkward#alexanderskarsgard#tarzan#motivation#movie#redcarpet#redcarpetevent#trueblood#ericnorthman#actor#london#londonpremiere#thisislondon#thisislife

maryclara instagram






Alexander Skarsgard- Tarzan 05.07.2016  #tarzan #whatmaisieknew #diaryofateenagegirl #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård






momeets_ instagram






I love Tarzan #alexanderskarsgård

meliiinahhh instagram






Teve premier (vulgo red carpet) do filme do Tarzan e foto com ele também!  e pra melhorar ele ainda é irmão do Roman (Hemlock Grove)  #alexanderskarsgård #querofotocomseuirmao

valentinajung instagram






Met Alexander Skarsgard.

#selfie #celebrity #actor #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #trueblood #ericnorthman #generationkill #battleship #melancholia #thediaryofateenagegirl #photo #photoshoot #photoftheday #instaphoto #instapicture #instasize

*spencerwm instagram*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks for the photo's @Santress - so many. Margot and Alex are really generous with their fans.

I saw that Alexa walked the red carpet as well. Not sure about the dress.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks and always for the great pics Santress!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks for the photo's @Santress - so many. Margot and Alex are really generous with their fans.
> 
> I saw that Alexa walked the red carpet as well. Not sure about the dress.


thanks Santress! Beautiful pics. Alexa's hair/makeup looks good, but par usual she has a dress that's one part school marm, one part Angelina's leg dress. She does have eclectic taste. Speaking of taste, it's worth a peek through the Getty pics of the premiere(on their site). There are some eye popping outfits. Apparently many of the ladies read the Tarzan invite as "animal print required" in all sorts of entertaining variations.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> I'm glad that he is a reason for people to see the movie and I hope it opens some eyes for additional casting. I also think that this major  PR roadshow has helped him with learning how to do better interviews. He always does better with castmates, but even on his own, he's been better this go around.
> 
> I hope he ends up having a career like his dad. Stellan was in his mid 30's when he made Hunt for Red October and it was after that that he started getting more roles in US movies. I hope he gets that kind of career trajectory. I wanted Tarzan to do well, but not that well that they made sequels, because I don't think they can sustain additional movies. I'm glad that there has been positive feedback for his performance and hopefully it will open some doors. Maybe..



The possibility of LOT sequels, he did sign a three pic deal, and the movies does leave open that possibility. And it if doesn't happen, it's also not an unfinished movie in that way. Money's the issue, it did better than expected, and has just started the rollout in the major overseas market, but I think the lowest number to start thinking about it is probably 400 million.

I think if he ends with a career like Stellan's he'd fine with, Stellan works all.the.time and a wide variety of roles, and both tv and movies. He might not be a household name, but he's always got a job, and the roles are usually interesting ones.



Santress said:


> From ASN:
> Alex with fans in London today (July 5, 2016).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/thornofcamorr/status/750312864582397952



I can't decide whether I really like this shirt or if it needs to be burned.



Santress said:


> Finally I saw the super handsome Swedish #alexanderskarsgard  @ #EuropeanPremiere #LegendOfTarzan #leceistersquare
> 
> https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/h/alexanderskarsgard
> *koglaa *instagram



Thanks for all the new pics!
He looks really good here.
Is that Swedish Surfer Dude in the cap?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@scaredsquirrel yeah they didn't get a tonne of A or B list attendees to the London event. Lots of WTF British-thots though...lol.

And agree re: Alexa's outfit. It looks okay on her I guess but I can imagine this translates for real people as a question mark: Is the look going for Sexy Amish Schoolmarm??

@BuckeyeChicago Yep. That SSD for sure.


----------



## Santress

yw!  Yup, definitely, SSD. That is really sweet how they've supported each other throughout the years.






More HQs from the *LOT* premiere (July 5, 2016, London)



 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @scaredsquirrel yeah they didn't get a tonne of A or B list attendees to the London event. Lots of WTF British-thots though...lol.
> And agree re: Alexa's outfit. It looks okay on her I guess but I can imagine this translates for real people as a question mark: Is the look going for *Sexy Amish Schoolmarm??*
> @BuckeyeChicago Yep. T*hat SSD for sure*.



We don't have Amish nearby, but plenty of Mennonites, can't see this being on their clothing list 
I was expecting SSD at Sweden not here, but it's good to see his friends. (We'd better have some Fares at the Swedish premiere or I'm going to have a whiny breakdown) 



Santress said:


> http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2...0&spJobID=960356207&spReportId=OTYwMzU2MjA3S0
> 
> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Christoph, being a goofball.



Santress said:


> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


It's nice to see the other cast members.
Djimon has been looking mighty fine during this press tour.
I think the very tall person to Alex's left is the screenwriter, but who's the even taller person with the Chris Cornell hair to the left of Cozad? It's strange seeing people taller than Alex!



Santress said:


> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr





Santress said:


> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Some of Alex's hair appears to be trying to escape all the hair product he's wearing


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I think that's Hozier?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I think that's Hozier?



It is. He's a huge guy.


----------



## Santress

More from instagram:







не знаю, что сказать. Когда в школьные годы я носила футболку 'You talk, and I'll think about Alexander Skarsgard', я не думала, что это случится. // Btw I'm surprised that I didn't drop my phone. With a Scandinavian God, mostly know as #AlexanderSkarsgard at the #LegendofTarzan premiere in London.







Увидеть Марго Робби и умереть. Потому что такая прекрасная женщина оказалась такой же прекрасной в общении: обняла рыдающую девочку, со всеми попыталась поговорить, сама решила делать снимок, чтобы все вошли в кадр. Что за черт, Марго Робби? Где твои недостатки, а? // Perfection has a name, and its name is #MargotRobbie. Tonight at the #LegendofTarzan premiere in London. I still can't believe this actually happened

-palahniuks_girl instagram






Had to have a pic with Tarzan himself while I was there. Alexander Skarsgard a.k.a Eric Northman.

-laura_ellenmanning instagram






Este hombre es increible #alexanderskarsgard #iwannadobadthingswithyou #legendoftarzan #trueblood #eric #tarzan #london #europeanpremiere

-*msdrreaaa91* instagram






Fantastic night chatting to the stars of #TheLegendOfTarzan at the #London #Premiere this evening. Interviews up ASAP. #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #djimonhounsou #Tarzan. Photos by @colinhartuk. #HeyUGuys

-*heyuguysofficial* instagram






Alex Skarsgard gave me the googly eyes at the #EuropeanPremiere of #LegendofTarzan.  I love you too, Alex  #London #moviepremiere #TrueBloods #sohawt

-*sjtuliao* instagram






Actors #AlexanderSkarsgard and #MargotRobbie share a sweet moment at the European #premiere of #LegendOfTarzan in #London I July 5, 2016 I : @davebenett / #WireImage #GettyImages | @legendoftarzan

-gettyentertainment instagram






What a great premiere it was.
And that all thanks to the loverly group that I met today.
I hope to see you again next Monday ladies xxxx
#legendoftarzan #legendoftarzan

-bgtrance instagram






Tonight @legendoftarzan #premiere had so much fun #legendoftarzan #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #odeon

-guguteo instagram






We had an epic time at the #LegendOfTarzan UK premiere. The film is AWESOME. Don't miss it. #AlexanderSkarsgard #MargotRobbie #ChristophWaltz

-propcake instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

(googles Hozier height)
He's listed as 6 foot 5, so, yes that's probably him. I don't think I'd seen a pic of him standing next to anyone before.


----------



## Santress

Meeting #alexanderskarsgard at #radio1 & the UK #premiere of#thelegendoftarzan with my #signed#autograph

-*mpflynn* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard- Tarzan 05.07.2016 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














#tarzan#whatmaisieknew#diaryofateenagegirl#alexanderskarsgard#alexanderskarsgård

-momeets_ instagram






#legendoftarzan #europeanpremiere #filmcast #warnerbros #leicestersquare

-*bsagnier* instagram







-_ameliepjacobs_ instagram






#AlexanderSkarsgård attends the #EuropeanPremiere of #TheLegendOfTarzan at #OdeonLeicesterSquare #London.... #Tarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #Actor #American #Blonde #Tall #Man #SuitAndTie

-*brett_d_cove* instagram





#alexanderskarsgard ha un debole per la cucina #italiana #thelegendoftarzan #warnerbrosita

-*melty_it *instagram


----------



## Santress

For reference:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex is looking like he needs a nap, followed by another banoffee pie. 

Loving all the photo's though. Do these actors train for face-ache? Ever been a bride or in a wedding party and endured a lengthy photo session? The face-ache from all this press must be x a million more intense.


----------



## mary12345

I think the suit and tie is his best look (I'm over the ankle grazing pants and loafer look) when is the Swedish premiere again?  I hope all the Swedish Posse (fingers crossed for Ulric) will be in attendance. He & Margot look soo good together not to be mean but it looks like he has a little crush on her just sayin. not mad on Alexa's dress


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Very good looking crew. I thought Dimon looked bigger than Skars in the movie, so credit for cinematic. He is startlingly attractive as well.


----------



## jooa

Alex & Margot interactions look more epic and intimate on the photos than in reality 


He will go with Greenpeace to Amazon


----------



## FreeSpirit71

After-party photos (nice to see Fares, Ulrik and Caroline supported him - and Dada)



> 6 Jul 2016 - LONDON - UK CELEBS ATTEND AQUA FOT THE TARZAN AFTERPARTY











































*Source:* http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source:* http://getfirstlook.com/


----------



## a_sussan

Thank you Santress, jooa and Free for all the lovely pics. I do adore Alex and Margot together at the red carpet.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> 6 Jul 2016 - London - UK Alexander Skarsgard & Alexa Chung are seen here leaving The Groucho Club in Soho, London Together in the same car and both head back to the same London Hotel At 3am










*Source:* http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/ and XPOSUREPHOTOS.COM











Source: Daily Mail


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> I think the suit and tie is his best look (I'm over the ankle grazing pants and loafer look) when is the Swedish premiere again?  I hope all the Swedish Posse (fingers crossed for Ulric) will be in attendance. He & Margot look soo good together not to be mean but it looks like he has a little crush on her just sayin. not mad on Alexa's dress



Swedish premiere is July 11.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> After-party photos (nice to see *Fares, Ulrik *and Caroline supported him - and Dada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/


Fares! And von Poufy Hair! All is right with the world!


----------



## mary12345

Yesss! nice support system he has !!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Wow...........I hoof on by and everything has changed...


----------



## a_sussan

Hiya Moo..  long time no see. .. [emoji11]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Ditto @LTNS, Moo. Nice to see you around these parts again.

HQs of Alex and friends leaving the after party:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More from instagram:






#alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #film







-*positive.diva* instagram






#davidyates #leicestersquare #legendoftarzan #london #filmpremiere #alexanderskarsgard me & Tarzan

-*heel_yertzberger* instagram






BEST DAY EVER  #alexanderskarsgard #theleyendoftarzan #laleyendadetarzan #tarzan #trueblood #london #londres #leicestersquare #europeanpremiere

-*maycagonzlez* instagram






#legendoftarzan #premiere last night with @allan_kathryn .. Film was amazing... Margot Robbie is insanely beautiful and Kathryn is now even more in love with her future husband Alexander #gah #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #christophwaltz







-*al_in_heels* instagram






The European Premiere for #legendoftarzan

-*mattbancroft* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #LegendOfTarzan #EuropeanPremiere  눈이 다 부셨음

-*koglaa* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #thelegendoftarzan #greycarpet #odeon #leicestersquare #London







-*adventuretimeanthony* instagram






London rolled out the silver carpet for Tarzan & Jane! #thelegendoftarzan #teamid #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard

-*teamid* instagram






With the wonderful cast... #europeanpremiere #legendoftarzan #london

-*warnerbrosdk* instagram






Mr Tarzan himself @alexander_skarsgard #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheLegendOfTarzan #Tarzan

-*aishamaria20* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard takes a curtsy at @legendoftarzan premiere in-screen introductions with the cast and crew. click link in bio to watch in full! #margotrobbie #christophwaltz #legendoftarzan #movie #film #premiere #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #actor #celebrity #theater #love #life #like #photography #event #redcarpet #vip #happy #london #exclusive #watch #youtube #clip #video #curtsy #funny #speech #stage #screen






Alexander Skarsgard doing interviews on the red carpet at @legendoftarzan premiere #legendoftarzan #movie #film #premiere #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #actor #celebrity #camera #interview #interviews #love #life #like #photography #event #redcarpet #vip #happy #london #leicestersquare #odeon






Inside the cinema - cast and crew at @legendoftarzan premiere #legendoftarzan #movie #film #premiere #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #actor #celebrity #selfie #love #life #like #photography #event #redcarpet #vip #happy #london #leicestersquare #odeon #margotrobbie #christophwaltz

-*londonwhisperer* instagram


----------



## jooa




----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa. Margot looks beautiful in those *VF* shots!

From promoting *LOT* on Tuesday (July 5, 2016, London):

See, they are really unattractive... LOVED having Alexander Skarsgard and @MargotRobbie on this #welshwednesday






https://twitter.com/R1Breakfast/status/750598071642365953

Watch the really unattractive Alexander Skarsgard and @MargotRobbie do their best animal impressions... it's LOL

https://twitter.com/R1Breakfast/status/750592807677624321








Interviewed #AlexanderSkarsgard and #MargotRobbie, somehow ended up talking about the fine art of spitting at someone on camera. True story. #thelegendoftarzan

-*plumbali* instagram

From promoting *LOT* on Monday (July 4, 2016, London):






BIG things coming to #JoshingtonHosts this Sunday at 6pm with @margotrobbie and Alexander Skarsgard! These two solve your relationship woes on @instyleuk YouTube and Facebook channels. Subscribe via the link in my bio. #Tarzan #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #insideinstyle #vlog #vlogger

-*joshnewissmith* instagram

I met Alexander Skarsgård and Margot Robbie and I didn't make a complete tit out of myself. https://www.facebook.com/gaytimes/videos/10154083369566273/…






https://twitter.com/josh_withey/status/750729084167155712

From the London *LOT* premiere (July 5, 2016):

Thank you @MargotRobbie and #AlexanderSkarsgard for last night. You are so nice. @legendoftarzan #EuropeanPremiere





https://twitter.com/BellaDrops/status/750626155712090112

#AlexanderSkarsgard is the gentlest person I ever met! Thank you.
#legendoftarzan @legendoftarzan @TrueBloodHBO






https://twitter.com/BellaDrops/status/750625657789489152

#AlexanderSkarsgard has fun at @legendoftarzan premiere - watch the intros: https://youtu.be/e7JFWqnPTEk #LegendOfTarzan






https://twitter.com/londonwhisperer/status/750507635376529408

I love what i do. Me and alex aka tarzan at premier after party. #AlexanderSkarsgard #actor #tarzan #legendoftarzan

https://twitter.com/AceRuele/status/750618974753267712

This guy has been talking about me all over the world 4 my work as the gorillas & lions, So grateful #LegendOfTarzan






https://twitter.com/AceRuele/status/750614617043378176


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New behind-the-scenes *Legend of Tarzan* photo from Alex’s stunt double, *Jack Jagodka*!




"The Legend of Tarzan" = ‘Vegan Tarzan’ ...this how my journey began like a vegan stuntman...It's been great working with @margotrobbie and being a stunt double of @alexanderskarsgard.

I've met great people on this project, it's a must see movie! Please hit me back with your feedback!! Tarzan workout coming soon ... Proud to be Vegan.”

-*Jack Jagodka* @ *stunt_chef* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Post on Celebitchy (the comments are atrocious...looks like Alexa's fans are hating on Margot for whatever reason. Odd they think the two women are in competition. One charming example said Margot looked like a Real Housewife. I mean...*SMH*))
*
Margot Robbie in MiuMiu at the UK ‘Legend of Tarzan’ premiere: hot or boring?




*
Here are some photos from last night’s London premiere of _The Legend of Tarzan_, which is still sitting at 34% at Rotten Tomatoes. Critically, this film was not well-received, but it has already made $65 million worldwide, so I suspect the film will (at the very least) break even when all is said and done. Alexander Skarsgard won’t have to preside over a gigantic bomb, which is good for all of us who enjoy the Swedish Viking.

You can tell that Alex’s costar Margot Robbie is trying to push the film a bit harder now too. Probably because she doesn’t want to have to wear it either if the film completely bombs. Margot wore this MiuMiu gown to the premiere and… it’s not her best look. I think Margot is really beautiful and striking but this whole look does nothing for her or for me. Why did her hair stylist do this to her hair? Why did her stylist choose this dress? This was an opportunity to really wow everyone and it just feels like her team was phoning it in.

Alex’s girlfriend came out for the premiere too. Alexa Chung wore Alessandra Rich and I really, really don’t like it. Then again, I never really understood why Alexa was ever a thing, or why she’s still a thing now. Style icon? Not so much.













Source:http://www.celebitchy.com/493522/ma...e_uk_legend_of_tarzan_premiere_hot_or_boring/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The review for LoT from Oz entertainment reporter Richard Wilkins was shown this morning. 2.5/5. Loves the cinematography, not keen on the to-ing and fro-ing with past and present and said there was some over-acting (didn't say from who).

The interview with Alex wasn't shown which I can sort of understand - being all friendly etc then the review, oh sorry mate didn't think your film was all that.

It opens today in Australia. I'd say it will have a decent opening like the US as it's school holidays here, we've had rainy weather all up the coast and it's an inbetween period till the next wave of family movies premiere. We'll see. I'm not going until next week.

ETA: slightly OT Is there some Margot backlash happening? Lainey was ragging on her a bit as well.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^Free, my read of the Lainey post was she was eye rolling at how awful and condescending the writer was and how there was nothing to bring out Margot in the piece. The Lainey writer (not her) called him misogynistic. Sounded like a weird piece that treats Australians like some odd alien universe(!). 

Back on topic - how many more actual premieres will they do?


----------



## VampFan

Not sure how many premieres, but he said he's leaving for the Amazon in 2 weeks with Greenpeace, so he won't be promoting anything after that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Stockholm is soon - 11th or 12th?

I didn't like that CB article or the comments because it seemed like there was no other reason to pit Margot against AC than they both happen to be in Alex's orbit at the moment. They are apples and oranges in every way.

Just my typical annoyance at comments you wouldn't find about guys. And the sudden influx of pro-Alexa, anti-Margot sentiment.

@scaredsquirrel yeah it was an odd take on Australia for sure


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free.  I thought Margot looked beautiful but there seemed to be mixed reactions (on the web) to her dress.  I think she pulled it off though - she's so gorgeous, she can wear just about anything.

From ASN:

New *Legend of Tarzan* poster featuring Alex!




“The Legend Of Tarzan” | Key Art Poster.
Art Direction & Design by HUSDESIGN.”

-*HUSDESIGN* twitter

https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/750733823072141312

I haven't seen LOT yet but I think it's real (or a really good fake). The designer has Warner Bros. listed as a client and posters from his portfolio are up at IMDb.com


----------



## Santress

More *LOT* behind-the-scenes photos:




“Fighting gorillas in the legend of Tarzan with Alexander skarsgard…plenty of coffee that day.”

-*Mark Slaughter* @ *slaughterstunts* instagram




“Rehearsals  | Thanks T for this. #LegendofTarzan Out Now!”

-*younglabi* instagram


----------



## Santress

More pics of Alex & Aubrey Plaza on *Watch What Happens Live! *(June 30, 2016, NYC):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Not sure how many premieres, but he said he's leaving for the Amazon in 2 weeks with Greenpeace, so he won't be promoting anything after that.



He mentions the Greenpeace Amazon project in this interview:
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/video-news/video-alexander-skarsgard-cant-bend-over-34860005.html

As far as premieres, I think Stockholm, on July 11, is the last one, though he's got more promotion to do.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Post on* Celebitchy (the comments are atrocious...looks like Alexa's fans are hating on Margot for whatever reason.* Odd they think the two women are in competition. One charming example said Margot looked like a Real Housewife. I mean...*SMH*))
> *
> Margot Robbie in MiuMiu at the UK ‘Legend of Tarzan’ premiere: hot or boring?
> 
> *
> Here are some photos from last night’s London premiere of _The Legend of Tarzan_, which is still sitting at 34% at Rotten Tomatoes. Critically, this film was not well-received, but it has already made $65 million worldwide, so I suspect the film will (at the very least) break even when all is said and done. Alexander Skarsgard won’t have to preside over a gigantic bomb, which is good for all of us who enjoy the Swedish Viking.
> 
> You can tell that Alex’s costar Margot Robbie is trying to push the film a bit harder now too. Probably because she doesn’t want to have to wear it either if the film completely bombs. Margot wore this MiuMiu gown to the premiere and… it’s not her best look. I think Margot is really beautiful and striking but this whole look does nothing for her or for me. Why did her hair stylist do this to her hair? Why did her stylist choose this dress? This was an opportunity to really wow everyone and it just feels like her team was phoning it in.
> 
> Alex’s girlfriend came out for the premiere too. Alexa Chung wore Alessandra Rich and I really, really don’t like it. Then again, I never really understood why Alexa was ever a thing, or why she’s still a thing now. Style icon? Not so much.
> 
> Source:http://www.celebitchy.com/493522/ma...e_uk_legend_of_tarzan_premiere_hot_or_boring/





FreeSpirit71 said:


> ETA: slightly OT Is there some *Margot backlash happening*? Lainey was ragging on her a bit as well.





scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^F*ree, my read of the Lainey post was she was eye rolling at how awful and condescending the writer was* and how there was nothing to bring out Margot in the piece. The Lainey writer (not her) called him misogynistic. Sounded like a weird piece that treats Australians like some odd alien universe(!).
> 
> Back on topic - how many more actual premieres will they do?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Stockholm is soon - 11th or 12th?
> 
> I didn't like that CB article or the comments because it seemed like there was no other reason to pit Margot against AC than they both happen to be in Alex's orbit at the moment. They are apples and oranges in every way.
> 
> Just my typical annoyance at comments you wouldn't find about guys. A*nd the sudden influx of pro-Alexa, anti-Margot sentiment*.
> 
> @scaredsquirrel yeah it was an odd take on Australia for sure


I usually don't read Celebitchy posts on Alexa (not that there are many) or Margot, because a lot of the commenters don't like either one. And they've often gone after Alex in the last couple of years, though there was one a couple of weeks ago that wasn't bad at all (I do admit to enjoying the heck out the comments concerning Swift and Hiddleston though).
I think there is a backlash against Margot, because people do get sick of the 'hot' actor or actress that gets talked about all the time. But I agree with SS, the Lainey article (by Maria) was calling out the VF writer, not Margot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Behind the Make-up of ‘The Legend of Tarzan’*
..
For make-up/hair designer Fae Hammond, the initial challenge was creating a look for Skarsgård’s Tarzan. “It was interesting doing the initial tests on him,” Hammond recalls, “because we wanted him to look heavily scarred, and there are also a lot of flashbacks, so we see him younger and older and a bit older still, and his hair length was changing all the time. We had lots of tests for hair length.
“When anyone makes a new Tarzan film, they always think, ‘Right, we’re going to change Tarzan and make him different!’ but in fact everyone generally ends up coming back to a similar Tarzan, although in this film, we kept the tan off. I think when you put a tan anywhere near Alexander Skarsgård, he looks like a gay icon. He really needs the paleness and British-ness of him to look better, so that was interesting. This Tarzan isn’t a great hunk of a man; he’s much more pale and quiet, and Alexander actually plays the character as someone more troubled and reserved.

“As I said, Alexander was heavily scarred everywhere, with lots of enormous, old wounds, so I had a team of three looking after him every day. They were amazing and quick, and within a few days, they could do that make-up with their eyes closed.”

As for Skarsgård’s co-star, “We also had the lovely Margot Robbie as Jane,” Hammond continues, “who’s quite beautiful, but David Yates … wanted everything to look quite real, so Margot was constantly covered in scratches, and even though she’s a beautiful woman throughout the film, she gets dragged through a hedge backwards at one point, and we certainly don’t hesitate in showing that.”..
https://makeupmag.com/behind-the-make-up-legend-of-tarzan/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> Thanks, Free.  I thought Margot looked beautiful but there seemed to be mixed reactions (on the web) to her dress.  I think she pulled it off though - she's so gorgeous, she can wear just about anything.
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> New *Legend of Tarzan* poster featuring Alex!
> 
> View attachment 3402068
> 
> 
> “The Legend Of Tarzan” | Key Art Poster.
> Art Direction & Design by HUSDESIGN.”
> 
> -*HUSDESIGN* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/750733823072141312
> 
> I haven't seen LOT yet but I think it's real (or a really good fake). The designer has Warner Bros. listed as a client and posters from his portfolio are up at IMDb.com



Santress, first, agree re Margot's dress and I only wonder if this a fake because he never wears a loincloth in the whole film.  Btw, very appropriate that a Tarzan commercial is on as I'm writing this..


----------



## so confusing

scaredsquirrel said:


> Santress, first, agree re Margot's dress and I only wonder if this a fake because he never wears a loincloth in the whole film.



Did you ask for a refund?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

so confusing said:


> Did you ask for a refund?



No need, I am skilled at mentally removing clothing when needed...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> No need, I am skilled at mentally removing clothing when needed...



It's a  life skill.


----------



## Santress

It looks like Alex is in China now (July 7, 2016).  What a schedule!







#alexanderskarsgard arrived china！

-*joycavfleck* instagram


----------



## AB Negative

I loved the movie and thought all of the cast did a great job.  The story was a wonderful throwback to the old villain movies.  Alex was so athletic that I was impressed.
I will probably see it again.

The Prada ? dress was not the best.  If one is going for a side boob, don't do it through nude mesh!  She seemed to be having a lot of trouble with it on the red carpet.  First something with the hem, then Alex having to reconnect the ribbon belt in the back.  Never cared for this designer.

Alex looked very good in this suit.  Anyone know who is stylist is now?  Hope he/she sticks around.

I thought Alexa looked her usual school marm self.  Not a style icon in my book.


----------



## jooa

^^ 
Margot dress was Miu Miu, almost Prada because Miuccia Prada is a designer for both 

Alex suit was Dior. He was styled by the same person as before.


----------



## RedTopsy

Thank you Santress for all the amazing photos!
I think Alex and Margot looked stunning at the London premiere, can´t wait to see them as Tarzan and Jane.
(one more week to wait) 
According to IMDb the LOT- release in China is 19 July.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> It looks like Alex is in China now (July 7, 2016).  What a schedule!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard arrived china！
> 
> -*joycavfleck* instagram



One of the box analysis articles over the weekend did say they were going to do promo in China but didn't say when. He can sleep in August I guess!
But China now, back to Europe for the Stockholm premiere, and then on to S America for that promo, then the Greenpeace project in the Amazon, then back to Sweden for Way out West?


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex at the Beijing premiere of *The Legend of Tarzan* (July 7, 2016, China).

Sources:  Originals via:

1. *abbybelivet*






“Alexander Skarsgard!Welcome to China! #thelegendoftarzan.”

-*abbybelivet* instagram

2.




















“#Tarzan #MargotRobbie #AlexanderSkarsgard Amazing nice in Beijing~They're so sweet and lovley xxx They are angels x.”

-*LilyinGallifrey* twitter

https://twitter.com/LilyinGallifrey/status/751050984613294080

3.






-*wandsmximoff* twitter

https://twitter.com/wandsmximoff/status/751040959878660096


4.











"margot robbie and alexander skarsgard being cuties at 'the legend of tarzan' premiere in beijing ."

-*robvies* twitter

https://twitter.com/robvies/status/751053784147722240

5.

"OMG!Alexander and Margot!#LegendOfTarzan Beijing Premire!"
















-*khunbear* twitter

https://twitter.com/khunbear/status/751017072914673664


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from today in China (July 7, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Kitkath70

Am I the only person who thinks Margot resembles KB in some of the pictures? Younger, prettier and less plastic however. Must be the blonde + beige combo.


----------



## mary12345

god he is a superhero with all that travelling the jet lag must be brutal they look amazing here!! great pics and love what both of them are wearing!! margot looks like old school glamour


----------



## Santress

More from instagram/twitter:






“So excited!!!with # alexanderskarsgard # tarzan # beijing,”

-*_hesher* instagram





















"Alexander Skarsgard at 'The Legend of Tarzan' premiere in Beijing, China. 7/7/16."

-*Ryanhaozi0* twitter 

https://twitter.com/Ryanhaozi0/status/751060341388300289






-*xznh_boy* instagram






"#alexanderskarsgard looking soooooo gorgeous at the red carpet in Beijing. "

-*joycavfleck* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Kitkath70 said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Margot resembles KB in some of the pictures? Younger, prettier and less plastic however. Must be the blonde + beige combo.



Nope, I see it. Its also the way she's wearing her hair.  Skars looks much more relaxed with Margot though. I like what both of them are wearing, this press tour has shown some interesting looks.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know what? I'm annoyed. A great opportunity for PR and a swathe of new fans escaped Alex's visit to Oz.

Because f*ck the Banoffee Pie. Someone, somewhere in Oz should have had Alex do the Tim Tam Slam. 

Margot looks gorgeous in yellow and yeah if I squint I guess I can see a little KB but only because they share similar colouring.

And China? And still Europe left? He is going to go deep, deep Ninja when this is over.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know what? I'm annoyed. A great opportunity for PR and a swathe of new fans escaped Alex's visit to Oz.
> 
> Because f*ck the Banoffee Pie. Someone, somewhere in Oz should have had Alex do the Tim Tam Slam.
> 
> Margot looks gorgeous in yellow and yeah if I squint I guess I can see a little KB but only because they share similar colouring.
> 
> And China? And still Europe left? He is going to go deep, deep Ninja when this is over.



China, back to Sweden for the premiere and then to S. America for promo and then Greenpeace stuff in The Amazon. So ninja for a little bit. I expect him to resurface in time for WOW at the beginning of August.

As for Margot's resemblance to KB in these pics, I can sort of see it with the hair and in a couple of pics with Margot's posture. But the RC attitude is completely different.

Regarding the Margot Robbie article in Vanity Fair, Pajiba has a good roundup on tweeted responses the author, including this one, who rewrites the opening as if it were profiling Alex. Still creepy:
https://twitter.com/MildlyAmused/status/750742601825914880
http://www.pajiba.com/twitter/there...rofile-and-twitters-got-all-of-it-covered.php

Tim Tam Slam? (Googles) Hmm, chocolate!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> China, back to Sweden for the premiere and then to S. America for promo and then Greenpeace stuff in The Amazon. So ninja for a little bit. I expect him to resurface in time for WOW at the beginning of August.
> 
> As for Margot's resemblance to KB in these pics, I can sort of see it with the hair and in a couple of pics with Margot's posture. But the RC attitude is completely different.
> 
> Regarding the Margot Robbie article in Vanity Fair, Pajiba has a good roundup on tweeted responses the author, including this one, who rewrites the opening as if it were profiling Alex. Still creepy:
> https://twitter.com/MildlyAmused/status/750742601825914880
> http://www.pajiba.com/twitter/there...rofile-and-twitters-got-all-of-it-covered.php
> 
> Tim Tam Slam? (Googles) Hmm, chocolate!



If you read any of the articles by the author of that VF article where his subject is female - I swear he's writing it with d*ck in hand. It's SUPER creepy.

It's the Tarzan World Tour!! Infinitely more classy but sadly less entertaining than the Tiddlesbanging Tour of 2016 that just hit the Australian shore.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If you read any of the articles by the author of that VF article where his subject is female - I swear he's writing it with d*ck in hand. It's SUPER creepy.
> 
> It's the Tarzan World Tour!! Infinitely more classy but sadly less entertaining than the Tiddlesbanging Tour of 2016 that just hit the Australian shore.


When the commenters on the Pajiba article started posting excerpts from the author's previous articles, yeah, super super creepy.
So the Tiddlesbanging Tour has arrived on your shores? Can you feel the pr thirst from where you are? 
Alex's promo tour is just wrapping up, but Margot's is just starting, since she's still got Suicide Squad promotion to go.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> When the commenters on the Pajiba article started posting excerpts from the author's previous articles, yeah, super super creepy.
> So the Tiddlesbanging Tour has arrived on your shores? Can you feel the pr thirst from where you are?
> Alex's promo tour is just wrapping up, but Margot's is just starting, since she's still got Suicide Squad promotion to go.



There's a theme park next to where they're filming Thor: Ragnarok. I'd bet $20 we get TSwift on a rollercoaster at some point plus completely unstaged (eye roll) pics of Elsa Pataky with Swifty.

Back to Alex..I won't complain too much. This is the most publicity/photo ops we've had in the entire time I've followed him. (6 years...obviously I am a glutton for punishment)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a theme park next to where they're filming Thor: Ragnarok. I'd bet $20 we get TSwift on a rollercoaster at some point plus completely unstaged (eye roll) pics of Elsa Pataky with Swifty.
> 
> Back to Alex..I won't complain too much. This is the most publicity/photo ops we've had in the entire time I've followed him. (6 years...obviously I am a glutton for punishment)



Oh, Elsa and Swifty together,  those two together will be fun! 
The quantity of Alex stuff is overwhelming, I still have had to to read or watch everything, there are some mags that have come out the last couple of days that haven't been posted here, it's so much. But he'll go quiet in a couple of weeks, so at least we'll have all this to get us through the presumed upcoming drought.
I'm also not used to him having a stylist, who 'warns' us about the upcoming Stockholm premiere:
"purely intentional just wait for Stockholm..."
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHlVqKUDDS2/?taken-by=theoriginalyangster&hl=en
I'm looking forward to Stockholm, because I need more SkarsFamily and Swedish Posse pics.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

^^she has something more extra than that shirt in store? Oh lawd..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> ^^she has something more extra than that shirt in store? Oh lawd..


Yeah, this could get amusing. 

Oh, ok:

A gay kiss between lead actors Christoph Waltz and Alexander Skarsgard was removed from _The Legend of Tarzan_ for being “too clever”.

Director David Yates originally had Waltz’s evil Captain Leon Rom go in for a snog while Skarsgard’s six-packed Tarzan lies unconscious, but edited it out after test audiences were left “perplexed”. 

“We pared it back because it was almost too much,” he told The Times. “It was this really odd, odd moment when Christoph kisses him. We loved it at the time, but early test audiences were perplexed by it and in the end it just felt too clever and overworked.”..

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ved-for-being-too-clever-margot-a7126541.html

And Kaiser at CB randomly throws this in on a post about KStew's Equals movie premiere:
"Here are some photos from last night’s LA premiere of _Equals_, the sci-fi dystopian film starring Kristen Stewart and Nicholas Hoult. They made this film a few years back, and it’s been making the rounds at film festivals, with pretty good results. Critics generally like-but-not-love the film, and it’s currently sitting at 52% on Rotten Tomatoes (better than _The Legend of Tarzan_!)."

What was the point of this, to try and be snarky and clever?


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex and Margot Robbie promoting The Legend of Tarzan in Beijing today  (July 8, 2016, China).












-*bobihedasheng* instagram





















-*MargotRobbieRus* twitter

https://twitter.com/MargotRobbieRus/status/751337605636190208











“so happy to meet Alexander Skarsgard and @MargotRobbie in China! they are so nice! Alex look like a moutain.”

-*RonTokyochan* twitter

https://twitter.com/RonTokyochan/status/751376330076323840












“#alexanderskarsgard today's fan meeting！OMG

got hugs from both of them！soooo lucky #margotrobbie #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan2016.”

-*joycavfleck* instagram






“Alexander Skarsgard!!! It's Meet & Greet of 'Legend of Tarzan' in Beijing today!  Alex is so sweet.”

-*Ryanhaozi0* twitter

https://twitter.com/Ryanhaozi0/status/751354603396927488











“Alex and Margot!!! They're so sweet together.”

"Just when you think your day couldn't get any better."

-*mosiyang* instagram


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex and Margot Robbie arriving at *Beijing Capital International Airport* (July 7, 2016, China).










Source:  *MyChinaNews.com*

http://www.mychinanews.com/news/n/2/1532042


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex and Margot Robbie premiering *The Legend of Tarzan* in Beijing, China (July 7, 2016):










Photos via *MyChinaNews.com*

http://www.mychinanews.com/news/n/2/1532042


----------



## Santress

Some cute pics of Alex and Margot enjoying some Tarzan downtime at the *Great Wall of China* (July 8, 2016).

Sources:  







“This is how you end a press tour… Climbed the Great Wall of China with Tarzan & Jane!”

-*teamid* instagram

*



*

“We climbed the Great Wall of China!”

*-MargotRobbie* @ *Weibo*

http://weibo.com/5974066288/DDUimlG...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1467996861192


----------



## Kitkath70

They are so cute together.  They either need to be travel buddies and life long BFF's or they need to dump their significant others and hook up already.  He seems so happy and relaxed with her even with all the promotion and travel.


----------



## Santress

^Agree, they seem to have a great time together and he does always look happy and relaxed around her.  She seems like a genuinely nice person with a good heart - being beautiful is just the icing on the cake.

More from promoting *LOT* in China:







Source:  *Berkovinka* twitter

https://twitter.com/Berkovinka/status/751480786763800576

https://twitter.com/Berkovinka/status/751481223256629249

+

HQs from the press conference (July 8, 2016, China):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

More from his photo shoot with Dylan Coulter for Men’s Health UK:






Source:  *DylanCoulter* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

Wow! That picture of them sitting on the rock is gorgeous!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They look great together. And this doesn't just seem like actors acting like they enjoy each other's company. This PR junket seems to be getting longer and longer, so it's not a surprise they've formed a bond of some kind.

Margot has a cool boyfriend in Tom though. He seems reasonably low key etc and a while ago now I saw a report where Margot and Tom and their friends were helping out an impoverished village in Cebu, in the Phillipines. As well as the work, you got a look at them together - very sweet, relaxed vibe.

Agree though, Alex and Margot share an adventurous spirit.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They look great together. And this doesn't just seem like actors acting like they enjoy each other's company. This PR junket seems to be getting longer and longer, so it's not a surprise they've formed a bond of some kind.
> Margot has a cool boyfriend in Tom though. He seems reasonably low key etc and a while ago now I saw a report where Margot and Tom and their friends were helping out an impoverished village in Cebu, in the Phillipines. As well as the work, you got a look at them together - very sweet, relaxed vibe.
> Agree though, *Alex and Margot share an adventurous spirit*.



They do, and I think that's why there has been the occasion where I do think if circumstances were different they'd make good couple. But I also think she'd be a great honorary Skarsgard and that their affection with each other is more great friends than as a possible couple.


----------



## mary12345

They look great together


Kitkath70 said:


> They are so cute together.  They either need to be travel buddies and life long BFF's or they need to dump their significant others and hook up already.  He seems so happy and relaxed with her even with all the promotion and travel.


totally agree!! they look so happy and comfortable together they would make an adorable couple !!


----------



## Kendalia

I have a huge girl crush on Margot.  I like her free spirit and she seems pretty genuine.  She does look good with Alex but then he seems to have the same look with many of his co-stars, Kristen vB anyone.  You just seldom get that easy look with the girlfriends in his life in photos.  Hope that is okay to say but just my opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's an odd duck with his GF's in public. It wouldn't fly with me but it's been his MO for ages and I guess how he thinks he can get some privacy.

It's a contrast to see his ease with co-stars/platonic friends.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *He's an odd duck with his GF's in public. *It wouldn't fly with me but it's been his MO for ages and I guess how he thinks he can get some privacy.
> 
> It's a contrast to see his ease with co-stars/platonic friends.



True, but we've had hand-holding and purse holding with Alexa, so baby steps.

Funniest review of LOT yet, she didn't watch it for the plot:

*I saw Tarzan and this is my review after some wines*
Emily  July 8, 2016  13 Comments on I saw Tarzan and this is my review after some wines

So I had wine and I am very tired and so I am a bit tipsy but I saw the Tarzan movie so I thought I’d give my honest review.
Excuse typos because you know, wines.
Ok so I don’t know what the plot is or who is in it other than Alexander Skarsgard and Alexander Skarsgard’s magnificent holy abs. I don’t know what the dialogue or acting is like or whatever.
But like 1/3 of the way in Alexander Skarsgard is going to fight a gorilla for some reason and he takes off his shirt and OMG LIKE I ACTUALLY GROANED LOUDLY.
He does not put his shirt back on for the whole movie.
And like The V. sweet mother Mary the V I am telling you. The v is worth $15. The V is worth so much I wanted to see the movie again straight afterward.
Did I say that he doesn’t put his shirt back on?
This is why I can’t tell you what the movie is about. Samuel l Jackson at one point is talking about something really important and it’s just white noise because Alexander Skarsgard has the best body that ever existed.
I am basically exhausted from being in a constant state of arousal for the rest of the 2/3 of the film...
http://www.emilywrites.co.nz/i-saw-tarzan-and-this-is-my-review-after-some-wines/


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Santress

From ASN:
*
Alex* and his good friend, affectionately nicknamed *Swedish Surfer Dude*, enjoying a moment at the *Great Wall of China* (July 8, 2016):




“Had a good day, on a very good wall. #TheGreatWall.”

-*Alex* @ Weibo

http://weibo.com/5976879300/DDXYUEV...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1468035636832

Earlier this week while promoting The Legend of Tarzan, Alex joined Weibo. Follow him here:

http://weibo.com/u/5976879300?is_hot=1

Watch his greeting to fans in China while introducing LOT here:

http://weibo.com/5976879300/DDKyMqy...9300_profile&wvr=6&mod=weibotime&type=comment

He also shared a pic from his calligraphy lesson:




http://weibo.com/5976879300/DDTBNjw...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1468035780108


----------



## Kendalia

That is sort of funny that he had to go to China to start using Social Media.  Probably suggested by PR to reach more folks in China.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alex has a public social media account? Let me get my ice skates on - hell has surely frozen over.

But it's China, they're huge on social media and I think a lot of other platforms are banned there. Who knows....baby steps. I like that photo of Alex and Dada.


----------



## a_sussan

Haha.. yes.. baby steps, let's just start the media account in China and in Chinese cause that will be fun and mess with people's mind..lol..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jooa

Who knows maybe he will join Instagram in the near future ... I would want to see him with the Greenpeace people in the Amazon. Such promotion would be good for all important cases he's involved with (see Leonardo DiCaprio's instagram  )


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Every time I see some version of this story, I laugh..

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/m...elps-cast-tarzan-bombed-snl-article-1.2704125


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alex has a public social media account? Let me get my ice skates on - hell has surely frozen over.
> 
> But it's China, they're huge on social media and I think a lot of other platforms are banned there. Who knows....baby steps. I like that photo of Alex and Dada.


Weibo is big in the coming. I've seen recently a few "Western" celebrities join it for promo purposes of course. Some of the Marvel idiots, I mean actors, are on there. They do everything to crack the Chinese market and get big numbers. I'll tell you with his new PR Instagram is coming.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I went with the family today to see Legend of Tarzan (a week earlier than planned). The cinema was 3/4 full which was great but not surprising considering it's opening weekend here, and also school holidays and a bit rainy.  The demographic was anything from 8 to 70-ish.  My better half and I took our 6yr and 9yr old boys to the movie.

I've put this under spoilers in case I accidentally reveal anything I don't mean to...



Spoiler: Tarzan review



It was a good popcorn film. A bit of fun but nothing really more than that. It was enjoyable, and as a follower of Alex all this time, it was nice to see him on the big screen.

Having said that, there are some things that were jarring with the movie. The CGI with the lions was off - not by much but enough where the suspension of disbelief was broken. Samuel L Jackson was definitely the comedy relief and while it was needed, that again was jarring - George Washington Williams is a character from history not some made up person they had a clean slate with, and to do with what they will. One of the first scenes in London, I was seriously waiting for SLJ to say _"You are Tarzan, Lord of the MuthaF*cking Jungle"._

Christoph Waltz was good, as he always is as the creepy Rom. But again, he was playing to a much-seen type from his plethora of roles.

Margot and Alex were really great together on the screen but there was not nearly enough scenes with the two of them alone to build this legendary romance. I would have liked to have seen some more tenderness and more passion in this telling of Tarzan and Jane. I think it may have suffered from acquiescing to the ratings board in a bid to find a larger audience.

Alex's accent was decent but it definitely slipped in some parts.

The depth in the film came from showing John Clayton's ties as Tarzan to both the native peoples and his jungle family of gorilla's and other beasts. That was where Alex _really_ shone - his expressive face conveyed much more than his handful of lines did (and he really did only have a handful of lines - this Tarzan is *definitely* the strong, silent type)

I also liked the back story with Djimon Hounsou's character, and Tarzan's. That held a lot of pathos. And the final action section of the story leading to the ending was very well done.

If anything this film was slightly let down, not by the actors really but the editing and direction. They did really well with what they had.

Overall, if you go expecting a big, popcorn adventure film then you'll enjoy it.

Note: Oh and Alex's bod was _insane_


----------



## Claer

Went to see Lot last night in 4D. .We really enjoyed it. It was fun. I liked that it was more like Greystoke in that he was not master over animals (no riding elephants fighting crocs). No  chest beating. The Tarzan yell was much more naturalistic and you don't see Alex do it. Fight/Action scenes are the right length and not too long. Plot is there, but not complex. Could have done with more Alex and Margot. Alex as he does in many roles acts a lot with body language which works very well for this. Overall, we enjoyed it as a fun enjoyable film. My man is an action/scifi/monster movie fan....and he also enjoyed it. Will be seeing it again.


----------



## AB Negative

LOT has grossed over $132 million as of today ($81M in US) and Margot is #2 on IMDB and Alex is #4.  I think this film will help his career.

I saw it and really enjoyed it.  Going to see it again on Tuesday.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info. & reviews, ladies.

From ASN:

Fan photo of Alex in Sweden today (July 10, 2016):







“Met TARZAN after Euro finals
#Alexander Skarsgard.”

-*philip_rosen* instagram

Tomorrow, July 11, 2016, a gala premiere for *The Legend of Tarzan* will be held in Stockholm!


----------



## mary12345

Alexa did a snapchat video with my fav Ulric so I guess she is in Stockholm for the premiere tomorrow


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sort of makes sense, given Stockholm is his hometown etc - I'd fully expect this to be a much more personal affair for him and hopefully we also see the Skarsgard clan and his close friends coming out to support him as well.

I do wonder if Alexa will walk the red carpet with him there. If his family does, then surely his girlfriend will too? But then, she did London on her own, so what the hell do I know?? lol.


----------



## mary12345

yes first time I have been jealous of her (filming Ulric) haha yes this will be interesting to see if they do!!  I'm hoping to see Fares Family and his close friends there


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I went with the family today to see Legend of Tarzan (a week earlier than planned). The cinema was 3/4 full which was great but not surprising considering it's opening weekend here, and also school holidays and a bit rainy.  The demographic was anything from 8 to 70-ish.  My better half and I took our 6yr and 9yr old boys to the movie.
> 
> I've put this under spoilers in case I accidentally reveal anything I don't mean to...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tarzan review
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good popcorn film. A bit of fun but nothing really more than that. It was enjoyable, and as a follower of Alex all this time, it was nice to see him on the big screen.
> 
> Having said that, there are some things that were jarring with the movie. The CGI with the lions was off - not by much but enough where the suspension of disbelief was broken. Samuel L Jackson was definitely the comedy relief and while it was needed, that again was jarring - George Washington Williams is a character from history not some made up person they had a clean slate with, and to do with what they will. One of the first scenes in London, I was seriously waiting for SLJ to say _"You are Tarzan, Lord of the MuthaF*cking Jungle"._
> 
> Christoph Waltz was good, as he always is as the creepy Rom. But again, he was playing to a much-seen type from his plethora of roles.
> 
> Margot and Alex were really great together on the screen but there was not nearly enough scenes with the two of them alone to build this legendary romance. I would have liked to have seen some more tenderness and more passion in this telling of Tarzan and Jane. I think it may have suffered from acquiescing to the ratings board in a bid to find a larger audience.
> 
> Alex's accent was decent but it definitely slipped in some parts.
> 
> The depth in the film came from showing John Clayton's ties as Tarzan to both the native peoples and his jungle family of gorilla's and other beasts. That was where Alex _really_ shone - his expressive face conveyed much more than his handful of lines did (and he really did only have a handful of lines - this Tarzan is *definitely* the strong, silent type)
> 
> I also liked the back story with Djimon Hounsou's character, and Tarzan's. That held a lot of pathos. And the final action section of the story leading to the ending was very well done.
> 
> If anything this film was slightly let down, not by the actors really but the editing and direction. They did really well with what they had.
> 
> Overall, if you go expecting a big, popcorn adventure film then you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Note: Oh and Alex's bod was _insane_





Claer said:


> Went to see Lot last night in 4D. .We really enjoyed it. It was fun. I liked that it was more like Greystoke in that he was not master over animals (no riding elephants fighting crocs). No  chest beating. The Tarzan yell was much more naturalistic and you don't see Alex do it. Fight/Action scenes are the right length and not too long. Plot is there, but not complex. Could have done with more Alex and Margot. Alex as he does in many roles acts a lot with body language which works very well for this. Overall, we enjoyed it as a fun enjoyable film. My man is an action/scifi/monster movie fan....and he also enjoyed it. Will be seeing it again.



Thanks for the reviews.
Amazon's got it available for predorder, though there's no release date yet. I'm expecting some time in October/November, since the turnaround time from theater to dvd/video seems to average about 3-5 months from initial release.
https://www.amazon.com/Tarzan-Blu-R...&sr=1-1&keywords=the legend of tarzan blu-ray



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sort of makes sense, given Stockholm is his hometown etc - I'd fully expect this to be a much more personal affair for him and hopefully we also see the Skarsgard clan and his close friends coming out to support him as well.
> 
> I do wonder if Alexa will walk the red carpet with him there. If his family does, then surely his girlfriend will too? But then, she did London on her own, so what the hell do I know?? lol.



I'm hoping for lots more Skarsgards and Swedish Posse pics.
I guess I'm surprised that Alexa is there, since she hasn't seem interested in spending much time in Sweden, but maybe she's there to be supportive.
I hope he gets to spend a few days at home before heading off to S America for the last leg of LOT promo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AB Negative said:


> LOT has grossed over $132 million as of today ($81M in US) and Margot is #2 on IMDB and Alex is #4.  I think this film will help his career.
> 
> I saw it and really enjoyed it.  Going to see it again on Tuesday.



I'm interested to see what it does in Oz (obviously) and other markets (esp.Asia) because that's where it will make it's big dollars (I meant Asia here not Oz - we don't have a big enough population). It made more in the US than the pundits speculated and that's good.

Box office numbers come out on Thursdays here so I'll be looking for it. The Ghostbusters reboot is going to make a dent in it as it has a similar audience demographic and that starts this Thursday in Australia.


----------



## Kendalia

Do they really have red carpet like entrance at Swedish movie premieres?  I always thought they were pretty laid back and did not make a big deal.  Curious to see if he will revert back to Alex wear while in Sweden or if his stylist still has his clothes locked  away.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kendalia said:


> Do they really have red carpet like entrance at Swedish movie premieres?  I always thought they were pretty laid back and did not make a big deal.  Curious to see if he will revert back to Alex wear while in Sweden or if his stylist still has his clothes locked  away.



Looks like they do just from googling Stockholm film premieres. Robocop had one for example.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Looks lik LoT took second at the US box office this weekend with ~20M which surprised the industry folks. Beat out Dory, came in behind Pets. It's holding up better than predicted.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> LOT has grossed over $132 million as of today ($81M in US) and Margot is #2 on IMDB and Alex is #4. * I think this film will help his career.*
> 
> I saw it and really enjoyed it.  Going to see it again on Tuesday.



I don't think it's going to hurt it. While it's not a runaway smash, it's not really a flop, more of an underperformer. A true flop might have hurt, but I hope that studios realize that Alex was probably part of the draw of the movie.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm interested to see what it does in *Oz* (obviously) and other markets (esp.Asia) because that's where it will make it's big dollars (I meant Asia here not Oz - we don't have a big enough population). It made more in the US than the pundits speculated and that's good.
> 
> Box office numbers come out on Thursdays here so I'll be looking for it. The Ghostbusters reboot is going to make a dent in it as it has a similar audience demographic and that starts this Thursday in Australia.



Per Deadline, 3.3 million:

*Australia* took $3.3M on 334 for the No. 2 slot behind _Dory_.
http://deadline.com/2016/07/ice-age...tional-box-office-weekend-results-1201784674/

Ghostbusters has gotten pretty good reviews so far, so it might do better than initial tracking had indicated, at least here in the States.



Kendalia said:


> Do they really have red carpet like entrance at Swedish movie premieres?  I always thought they were pretty laid back and did not make a big deal.  *Curious to see if he will revert back to Alex wear while in Sweden or if his stylist still has his clothes locked  away*.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks like they do just from googling Stockholm film premieres. Robocop had one for example.


They have red carpets, but it does seem to vary on how dressy they get.
Per Jeanne Yang's Instagram she'll be responsible for his outfit tomorrow.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Looks like LoT took second at the US box office this weekend with ~20M which surprised the industry folks. Beat out Dory, came in behind Pets. It's holding up better than predicted.


It's funny, because several trades noted last week that the CinemaScore indicated good word of mouth and possible legs, and yet they seem surprised that it exceeded expectations again.
It's still underperforming considering its presumed budget, but considering how much worse it was supposed to be doing this is ok.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They usually wait here for box office reporting as films open on Thursdays and Tuesdays are a big day (half price tickets) so a full week shows a clearer picture.This week should see Tarzan do well as for many states school holidays are still in swing and most families would have already seen Ice Age and Finding Dory (not us, we're going tomorrow for FD).


----------



## Kendalia

I hope the premiere is successful and that the Swedes like the movie.  I'm now looking forward to seeing what he'll be wearing.  I've really enjoyed seeing him in suits and especially liked the blue in China.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Photos of Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* in Sweden today (07/11/16, Stockholm).

Thanks! @ 






Alexander Skarsgård plays "Tarzan" in "The Legend of Tarzan" which has its Swedish premiere on Wednesday 13 July. Read the interview in tomorrow’s DN or the dn.se. Foto: Alexander Mahmoud #DagensNyheter #alexanderskarsgard

-*dagens_nyheter* instagram






If you're wondering how I look when I'm starstruck #henryip3

-*glasclara* instagram






No words needed. Missed when Tarzan was on # henryip3? Then there is this lovely podcast program! Check out the website or where the pods are!

-*clarahenryip3* instagram






Just okay day working @ clarahenryip3 @glasclara #tarzan # henryip3

-*m_winberg* instagram






Right now - Bioklubben’s reporter Tove Dockson is interviewing actor Alexander Skarsgård, currently in the film "The Legend of Tarzan" which has its theatrical release on 13 July. But already there will be tonight's gala premiere of the movie at the Filmstaden Sergel in Stockholm. #legendenomtarzan # Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard

-*bioklubben* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alex at the Swedish premiere of *The Legend of Tarzan* (July 11, 2016, Stockholm):












http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article23156832.ab


----------



## Santress

More/HQ:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from the premiere:










OMFG!!!!!! I ****ing hugged him!!!!! #alexanderskarsgard #Alexander #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård








#Alexander #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård

-*alex00p* instagram






At the premiere of Tarzan with my @asmargaretali and look who is back home in Sweden Sincerely still a teenager at heart / A shaky Gabbi # doit4life #sommar #sverige #alexanderskarsgard # Alexander Skarsgård #sweden #tarzan #sfbio

-*doit4life* instagram






OMFG!!! I'm so happy right now!!!  #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskargard #tarzan






An other picture of Alexander! #tarzan #alexanderskargard #alexanderskarsgård

-*mathilda_qvist* instagram






Gala Premiere o red carpet for @officialalexanders o Legend of Tarzan #movietime # gala premiere #redcarpet #alexanderskarsgard #bioklubben #funfunfun #withmyfriends #legendoftarzan #sf #sergel

-*segertin*a instagram






Tarzan Premiere! Alex is interviewed by Moviezine. #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #moviezine







You Tarzan, me Jane! #tarzan #legendenomtarzan

-*jangoransson* instagram






#skarsgard






#lillebrorskarsgård

-*lillamyhelene* instagram


----------



## Santress

Now the premiere of Tarzan and hit on Tarzan himself ️ #alexanderskarsgard #biotarzan

-*sanna_ekstrom* instagram






Gala Premiere Tarzan #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #movie #stockholm

-*hernebjork* instagram






Thus dies a little because he's so handsome! Give me

-*carroljungdahl* instagram






HE IS HERE! Oh my God! #alexanderskarsgard #legendenomtarzan #tarzan

-johannawollhansson instagram






My son @adamnormelli satisfied. The only question is: Who is the hottest? #tarzan # gala premiere @alexanderskarsgard @petreevent Thanks!

-*annaherdenstam* instagram






Tonight we arrange the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan. Fantastic fun to welcome Alexander Skarsgard on the red carpet! #legendenomtarzan #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #petreevent

-*petreevent* instagram






KändisTV is the premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan" where Alexander Skarsgård plays the main role. It hits our reporter Faye lovely and gorgeous Bianca Ingrosso. A cruel gala hubbub of the evening is up on Youtube channel later this week. # # KändisTV Celebrity News #Tarzan #petreevent @biancaingrosso @fayevrethem @petreevent @johanpetre #legendenomtarzan






Me Tarzan, You Jane! KändisTVs Faye Vrethem hits Tarzan himself, Alexander Skarsgard in the crowd at the premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan". # # KändisTV Celebrity News #Tarzan #petreevent # Alexander Skarsgård @johanpetre @petreevent @fayevrethem #legendenomtarzan

-*kandis_tv* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgård makes his entrance on the red carpet for the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan! Theatrical release on Wednesday. #Legendenomtarzan






Alexander Skarsgard as Tarzan say a few choice words at the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan. Theatrical release on Wednesday! #Legendenomtarzan

-*wbpicturesse* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård aka Jungle Jim! Tarzan gala premiere Sweden #legendenomtarzan # Alexander Skarsgård #tarzan @petreevent

-*johanpetre *instagram






Premiere of The Legend of Tarzan with Alexander Skarsgard. What a guy who takes the time for their fans. 20 minutes later and he still writes autographs and talking to everyone. @petreevent Thanks for having us! #legendenomtarzan # premiere #petreevent #sergel #biografsergel #film # Alexander Skarsgård #stockholm #sweden

-*katherinegf* instagram


----------



## Santress

Liv's 15 seconds of Jane #tarzan #premiere #alexanderskarsgard #stockholm #filmpremiere #film #actor #hottie #movienight #lovefilm #galapremiär #nightout

-*bellsibopify* instagram







Hanging around with this guy tonight! #Tarzan # # #alexanderskarsgard gala premiere red carpet #gladtjej

-*nadiabjork* instagram







#alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #galapremiär






I'm brave and try to look cool manages the so-so ... # gala premiere #tarzan # Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #sergel


-*lindaes_79* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard @ the Gala-premiere of #legendoftarzan. 

-*beautymartinez* instagram








-*tamker *instagram







Here we are with Tarzan aka Alexander Skarsgård #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard






Alexander Skarsgård!  #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan






Elsa and I interview Tarzan a Monday! #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

-*dalis88* instagram








Best toilet visit of the day 
#LegendOfTarzan #grandpremiere #Skarsgård

-*samekbatani* instagram


----------



## Santress

My son on the red carpet and interview with Alexander Skarsgard! # Red carpet #alexanderskarsgard # Alexander Skarsgård #intervju #snapchap #stoltmamma #minstolthed #myson #son #stockholm #tarzan #tarzanfilm # Prime #film # Swedish release #redcarpet with #actor #swidishactore #minson #proud #proudmom #love

-*stylebystylists* instagram






Standing in line for o see the gala premiere of Tarzan. A seagull pooped on my head and Ninni in the face. But hey .. got to see Alexander Skarsgard

#alexanderskarsgard # måssomskiterihåret #gala #stockholm

-*viktorg92* instagram






The Legend of Tarzan! So how good it was not then. Is so happy! #alexanderskarsgard #legendenomtarzan #tarzan # reserve BFF

-*johannawollhansson* instagram






Linked with Alexander Skarsgard in Tarzan premiere! @officialalexanders

-*lifebybecs* instagram






Even managed to Catcha this goody at the gala! #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #thelegendoftarzan #sfbio #bioklubben #sfdavid #redcarpet #premiere # red carpet

-*dvidandrsn* instagram






14-year-old Amanda had fainted #yay # Alexander Skarsgard

-*amandaskyman* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Aftonbladet have a ton of photos

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article23156832.ab


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Source: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article23156832.ab


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Source: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article23156832.ab


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Here goes the celebrities on the red carpet for the "Tarzan" -premiären*

Celebs succeeded each other on the red carpet for the premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan".

The protagonist Alexander Skarsgård's father, Stellan Skarsgård knew exactly how he would describe the premiere nerves.

- Oh, they're amazing, he says.

The entrance was decorated in a jungle theme and on all big screens synthesis Alexander Skarsgard and his co-star Margot Robbie . So it looked when Sergel cinema on Haymarket in Stockholm organized the gala premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan".

Tonight's big star, the protagonist Alexander Skarsgard, arrived last of all. To cheers, he walked the red carpet but made a short stop at their fans to take pictures.

But Alexander was not the only one out of the Skarsgard family that was in place during the premiere. Both Gustaf and Stellan Skarsgard was there as support and the mood on top. Nöjesbladet Stellan told how it was with the nerves.

 Oh, they're amazing, he says.

The Danish actor Casper Crump , who was also a role in the film, looked forward to tonight's premiere.
 We will have a fantastic evening and then we'll party a bit, he says.

On the red carpet celebs succeeded one another, many dressed in tonight's animal theme. And they had great expectations on the Swedish Hollywood actress.

As long as I've known Alex, he has always been Tarzan. It is only those who have been waiting on him, says the actor Rafael Edholm


Source: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article23156832.ab


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free! Aftonbladet has added about 30+ pics to the article from earlier - good to know!

New interview from *DN.se*:

From The Library:




*Alexander Skarsgård: I Want to Play Roles That I Do Not Understand*

He has suddenly become a major Hollywood alpha male - but Alexander Skarsgård does not want to be stereotyped This week his biggest film project so far, "The Legend of Tarzan," premieres in Sweden. DN met him at home in Stockholm. 'It's a tremendous feeling to come back here. I get lots of flashbacks,"says Alexander Skarsgård.

We sit on the Southern theater's balcony deck. Below Stockholm is spread out; a town whose days are sometimes shaded by clouds, sometimes sparkling with sunlight.

Twelve years before Alexander Skarsgård had his first theater role here, in the play "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?"

Alexander: "The play was dark and heavy. It was during that time that I learned to let go of the role the moment I went home."

Interviews are one after the other during the day. From all the Nordic countries, reporters have come to brief audiences about the summer's big movie star.
In a month and a half, the team responsible for the blockbuster, "The Legend of Tarzan," has toured the world to promote the film which has its Swedish premiere on Wednesday.

Alexander Skarsgård has flown in after a few hectic days in Beijing. In the evening awaits the grand gala premiere.

Alexander: "The recent past has been totally absurd. At the same time, I think it's very funny. It's an incredible difference to me because I had previously made independent films with a small budget. That involved mostly going around to film festivals and trying to find an audience."

*The level of awareness about Tarzan beats everything you have done. Can you leave such a role behind you?*

*Alexander:* It is almost a year and a half since filming ended. I dropped the role quick: I ended the training and strict diet. But it is clear ... It was incredibly intense. I was physically and mentally exhausted and had no social life whatsoever during recording.

*Your father Stellan was a big Tarzan fan when he was young. Was there a reason you took the role?*

*Alexander:* Yes, it was a boyhood dream. My dad saved his weekly allowance, went to matinees and watched Johnny Weissmuller (an actor who made twelve Tarzan movies). He wanted to clearly showcase the world to me. When I got the script, I called him right away and said, "Damn, I should do a Tarzan movie!".

*You have often mentioned that you are fascinated by this Tarzan version's reverse perspective; the character returns to the jungle from British Victorian society.*

*Alexander:* All are aware of and have an idea of Tarzan, but when I read the first page of the script, I had no idea what story they wanted to tell  - I'm sitting and drinking coffee with the Prime Minister of Britain. Here was another entrance: a story about the journey back to nature.

*Why is the contrast interesting?*

*Alexander:* Overall, I think opposites fascinate people. Especially during the Industrial Revolution, when people went from feeling the elements of nature to staying confined in the cities. It is the romanticized image of coming out and feeling the earth. That's why many of these stories came about during the late 1800s and early 1900s.

*Time and again, the story of Alexander Skarsgård's physical transformation for the "The Legend of Tarzan" has been told. The role demanded a meticulously planned diet and a copious amount of training for nine months.*

*How is it to work with such a physically demanding part?*

*Alexander: *One of my favorite aspects of the role was the opportunity to work with choreographer Wayne McGregor. He is a genius! I could not understand why he, someone who works with the most outstanding ballet dancers in the world, wanted to work with me. I can not even reach my toes!

It was fantastic to explore the physical aspect, working with my movement. It was much more interesting than lifting weights and eating chicken breast.


*Although there is a lot of talk about your body. Does it feel frustrating?*

*Alexander:* I do not think much of it ...

[Alexander Skarsgård is silent for a moment.]

... I try to stay away from social media, reviews, statistics and everything else. I do not want it to take away my own experience. I hope people think that there is something psychologically interesting in the film, otherwise it would be boring.

*Do you see any risk with the role? Have you been stereotyped as a physical actor now?*

*Alexander:* I feel no concern at all that I will get stereotyped. I have had a great privilege to be able to do different roles in different contexts - it inspires me.

*It's about a month until you turn 40. What lies ahead of you in your career?*

*Alexander:* I have a tendency to be pulled towards projects that are different to those I have just worked with. No tactical decisions behind it - I don't stand up and shout "Hey! Look at me! Now I want to make the indie film "! I am attracted by the inner journey and finding a role I have not done before.

*Despite this, you said in interviews a few years ago that you would not do an "alpha male" part or become a "muscle man". And now you sit here ... Can you choose your path yourself?*

*Alexander:* And so I made Tarzan ...

[Alexander Skarsgård laughs.]

Yes, as long as you get variety. It was incredibly fun to play Tarzan, although he certainly is both the alpha male and muscular man. I want to play roles that I do not quite understand, roles where I read the script and start thinking "Why does he do this?"

Then you start to play with ideas. That is when the imagination runs wild. Most of the ideas are crappy, but then I find some gems that allow me to create the foundation for the role. It's the best thing about this job.

*The Facts:*

Name:  Alexander Skarsgård

Age: 39 years, turns 40 in August.

Lives: New York.

Family: My (Mom), Stellan (Dad), siblings Gustaf, Sam, Bill, Eija and Valter.

Plays John Clayton, "Tarzan" in "The Legend of Tarzan" which has its Sweden premiere on Wednesday 13 July. Has recently completed the recording of "Big Little Lies," a miniseries for HBO, where he plays opposite Nicole Kidman.Background: Debuted as an actor at the age of eight. During his career starred in numerous feature films and television series, both in Sweden and abroad, including "Zoolander," "True Blood," "Generation Kill," "The Diary of a Teenage Girl," "Melancholia" "Kiss" and "Straw Dogs".

*Alexander Skarsgård on ...*

*His upcoming mini-series "Big Little Lies":* "My role is very dark, yet polished. He is married to Nicole Kidman's character. On the surface, they have a perfect relationship, two cute twins and live in a luxury villa in Monterey at the cliffs. Everything is perfect, the whole area looks up to them. But the darkness is inside and it turns out that they have a very abusive relationship. "

*What he does in the summer:* "We are almost finished with the Tarzan tour. We are going to South America for a trip, but then I am going to the Amazon with Greenpeace for a week. It will be a crazy contrast, but also a nice way to end this period, to just get to go out, hang with the indigenous people and sleep under the stars."

*The movie "War on Everyone" which premieres this fall:* "It is a twisted comedy where I play a corrupt cop in Albuquerque. His moral compass is totally to hell: he is constantly packed, doing cocaine and beats people up. It was an incredible challenge to work with the role and try to make him 'likeable'."

Source: *DN.se*, Translation: Google + Clean-up/Interpretation by The Library, Photo: Alexander Mahmoud

http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/alexander-skarsgard-jag-vill-spela-roller-som-jag-inte-forstar/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was just on the AftonBladet article. The photo's aren't very different or are of Swedish celebs that few here might have interest in. I had to pick through 80+ to get the ones I did.


----------



## mary12345

thought there would be more family pics?? they are probably working or Fares Fares and the Swedish posse??


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Wow - what a motherlode of pics - thanks Santress and Free! I was literally snorting with laughter at how many people are wearing either animal prints (Alexa wins with the most, but even that cameraman had on zebra!) or just plain animals in print, mostly lions. I didn't realize Swedes liked theme dressing, but they did pull it off. I really like Skars suit. Good to see him at home with the family.  No Fares?  I know BC is looking for him..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mary12345 said:


> thought there would be more family pics?? they are probably working or Fares Fares and the Swedish posse??



There's a lot of repetitive shots of Stellan, his wife, My and Gustaf with his GF. Plus Eija on the AF site. I'd say the more private Skarsgard's are at the after-party.

No Fares though *pout*


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a lot of repetitive shots of Stellan, his wife, My and Gustaf with his GF. Plus Eija on the AF site. I'd say the more private Skarsgard's are at the after-party.
> 
> No Fares though *pout*


yes true fingers crossed for the after party shots!!


----------



## Santress

Re: Aftonbladet, I meant they added 30 + from earlier today - good find on the new pics, Free.
Any idea who the pretty lady with Gustaf is?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Wow - what a motherlode of pics - thanks Santress and Free! I was literally snorting with laughter at how many people are wearing either animal prints (Alexa wins with the most, but even that cameraman had on zebra!) or just plain animals in print, mostly lions. I didn't realize Swedes liked theme dressing, but they did pull it off. I really like Skars suit. Good to see him at home with the family.  No Fares?  *I know BC is looking for him.*.



Yes, yes I am, and I.am.disappointed. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a lot of repetitive shots of* Stellan, his wife, My and Gustaf with his GF*. Plus Eija on the AF site. I'd say the more private Skarsgard's are at the after-party.
> 
> No Fares though *pout*


I notice that Stellan and Gurra did not dress to theme tsk.tsk. 

Thanks for all the pics. The fan pic in the bathroom though. 

Inge Solheim was there too:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHuyerKBAEl/?taken-by=ingesolheim&hl=en


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Who did a selfie in the bathroom? I'm taking it it wasn't Stellan. Lol


----------



## Santress

Premiere Amazing job Alex #redcarpet #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*viktor_akerblom* instagram






Managed t o m getting a small glimpse of the evening's main character

-*cheewbecca* instagram






HAHA an unusual image is better than no picture # gala premiere #tarzan # Alexander Skarsgard # happy

-*fjarrstrand* instagram






Now we run the gala premiere! #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard @sharefood_sverige @petreevent

-*anders_julin* instagram






Gala premiere..... Tarzan! #tarzan #legendoftarzan #stockholm #alexanderskarsgard #sf #sergel #filmstaden #movie #cinema #monday #goodfilm #redcarpet

-*goranlund* instagram






So this happend today  #alexanderskarsgard #stellanskarsgard #tazan #stockholm #sweden #blackandwhite #bmw #blackandwhitephotography

-*busan12* instagram






Me Annis, you Tarzan! #tarzan

-*fransarthur* instagram






The after party continues.... #alexanderskarsgård #legendoftarzan






-*danielnyhlen* instagram






Tarzan and Alexander #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #moviepremier #sf #legendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård

-*josef_carlsson* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Who did a selfie in the bathroom? I'm taking it it wasn't Stellan. Lol



Fan pic, not selfie, mistyped, the last one on this post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-alexander-skarsgard-thread-xvii.829660/page-908#post-30422385


----------



## Santress

The feeling when you're at the gala premiere of "Tarzan" and harbors line behind Alexander Skarsgard. Nothing strange at all. #Tarzan #thelegendoftarzan # Alexander Skarsgard

*-marcusjarl*






Well...i got to stare in the eyes of Mr. Skarsgård. Went to the galapremier of Legend of Tarzan today, i got to see all the celebreties and oh how handsome can you be... I regret not taking a selfie with him. But i took one of mom with him and she is so proud and happy haha! Damn it why am i so shy!!  he stared at me right in the eyes and said "hope you enjoy the movie"  Alexander we can take a picture soon? .






And here is Stellan Skarsgård. I swear he looked straight to the camera haha  my lil mom was waving acting crazy and he laughed i promise

-*milaa_milano* instagram







Film Premiere of The Legend of Tarzan with finbesök of Tarzan himself, Alexander Skarsgard! Nice guy that was fine speech and welcomed everyone. Dad Stellan My mother and others sat in the audience.
#tarzan #legendenomtarzan # will farm #petreevent

-*andersohrman *instagram






#galapremiärtarzan #filmstaden #alexanderskarsgård

-*emyspears* instagram






Come home from the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan. The evening is made, I actually saw Skarsgard rd Happiness. # # Alexander Skarsgard Skarsgard #Tarzan # gala premiere #sf

-*jeddan5* instagram






Aja ... Met hottie Skarsgard today anyway # Alexander Skarsgard

-*dorisramirez* instagram






Theatrical release of Tarzan with a Bajen Brother, Alexander Skarsgard #bajen #hammarby #Tarzan # Alexander Skarsgard

-*amarelloo* instagram


----------



## Santress

Yes what to say .. #Tarzan # Skarsgard






Where Står Han .. Alexander Skarsgård #Tarzan

-*grabomaria* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard is in place with the blah father Stellan. Now the premiere of Tarzan begin! Perfect first day of the vacation # # gala premiere gala premiere Tarzan #tarzan # # Alexander Skarsgard Stellan Skarsgard #sfbio cinema # # # first vacation day theatrical release

-*elinwallgren83* instagram






Galapremiär "Tarzan"

-*sammesterton* instagram






Best Alexander Skarsgard in The Legend of Tarzan # legendenomtarzan # Alexander Skarsgård #film # premiere #petreevent #stockholm #sweden #lovelytime #sergel #biografensergel @petreevent

-*katherinegf* instagram






#relationshipgoals

*-skyttedal instagram*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is that My sitting next to Alex?

_LoT_ is still packing them in here. I just took my boys to _Finding Dory_ (which was really good, I got a bit emo in one part...lol) and the line for _Tarzan_ was big.


----------



## Kitkath70

The sea shells got me  I loved the short "Piper" at the beginning.  So beautiful.  

LoT numbers are still holding strong.  Someone at IMDB is comparing it other recent movies.  It's performing better than The Kingsmen did so far.  I think it may end up pulling in decent numbers when all is said and done.  It's already up for preorder on Amazon too, so the DVD and Bluray sales will probably be good too.  I'm hoping they have a director's cut with more of the love scenes.  They also cut out their kiss as they are swinging near the end.  Wouldn't mind seeing the Rom/Tarzan kiss either


----------



## Kitkath70

I think this is the picture we were all waiting for.  Proud Papa!





*ingesolheimStellan Skarsgård, the proudest dad at the Tarzan premiere tonight. A great performance by Alex, and a really good movie. #tarzan #alexskarsgard#stellanskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan#stockholm*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Awww.....great photo


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Is that My sitting next to Alex?*
> 
> _LoT_ is still packing them in here. I just took my boys to _Finding Dory_ (which was really good, I got a bit emo in one part...lol) and the line for _Tarzan_ was big.



I don't think so, that's not My's handbag!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> I don't think so, that's not My's handbag!



Nope. Looks like My to me


----------



## djuna1

Okay, fine.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is that My sitting next to Alex?
> 
> _LoT_ is still packing them in here. I just took my boys to _Finding Dory_ (which was really good, *I got a bit emo in one part...lol)* and the line for _Tarzan_ was big.


It's Pixar, you're supposed to get emo! 

http://www.pajiba.com/seriously_ran...emas-most-flagrant-emotional-manipulators.php

I'm glad to hear that there are still lines for LOT.



Kitkath70 said:


> The sea shells got me  I loved the short "Piper" at the beginning.  So beautiful.
> 
> LoT numbers are still holding strong.  Someone at IMDB is comparing it other recent movies.  *It's performing better than The Kingsmen did so far.*  I think it may end up pulling in decent numbers when all is said and done.  It's already up for preorder on Amazon too, so the DVD and Bluray sales will probably be good too.  *I'm hoping they have a director's cut *with more of the love scenes.  They also cut out their kiss as they are swinging near the end.  Wouldn't mind seeing the Rom/Tarzan kiss either



Looking at Box Office Mojo, that's actually not a bad comparison so far:
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=daily&id=secretservice.htm
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=daily&id=tarzan2016.htm

If the LOT budget is correct, it's still got a ways to go simply in box office numbers to break even. But I'm hoping that in the accounting end, with box office and other sales: cable, VOD, etc., it ends doing alright.

The editing's been criticized, and I get the impression they wanted under 2 hours and probably cut a bit from the first edit. So maybe Warner's will give us an extended version.




Kitkath70 said:


> I think this is the picture we were all waiting for.  Proud Papa!
> 
> View attachment 3406863
> 
> 
> 
> *ingesolheimStellan Skarsgård, the proudest dad at the Tarzan premiere tonight. A great performance by Alex, and a really good movie. #tarzan #alexskarsgard#stellanskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan#stockholm*



Aw, happy Dad!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More from last night's gala premiere of *LOT* in Stockholm (July 11, 2016, Sweden):













https://www.facebook.com/petreevent/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1053516924724666


----------



## Santress

https://www.facebook.com/petreevent/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1053516924724666


----------



## Santress

THE BEST DAY!!! Got to meet Alexander Skarsgard and talk to him! Saw Tarzan In Real Life #thelegendoftarzan gala premiere # # Alexander Skarsgård @sfbio

-*anoara.c* instagram







Gala premiär! #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #sf #bio #wentzelmedia

-*cathiwentzel* instagram






Hello love! thanks for sharing @askarsvideoblog #galapremiär #tarzan @alexanderskarsgard

-*jessicastonegard* instagram






Tonight we hang with Alexander O control mingling food premiere of Tarzan. @petreevent #catering #tarzan # gala premiere

-*sharefood_sverig*e instagram








"Me Tarzan You Jane ..." ..tack for an enchanting evening in the disco Jungle! #thelegendoftarzan # theatrical release #petreevent # Trädgårn

-*annikajankell* instagram







-*ifilur* instagram






Bring it on Alex! #alexskarsgard#tarzan

-*IngeSolheim* instagram







Gala premiere of the new Tarzan movie with @ rebecca14eme got to meet Mr. Skarsgard himself

-*ember_82* instagram


----------



## Santress

On a visit to the jungle and on the garden yesterday.
#Tarzan # Skarsgard #betongdjungel #petreevent

-*skierus* instagram






Thank you for yesterday Tarzan






Alexander Skarsgård at the Swedish premier of The legend of Tarzan. Photo by Jackeline Perez / Expressen 
#thelegendoftarzan #legendenomtarzan #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #moviepremier #expressen

-*perezjackie* instagram









Tonight ELLE was in the good company of the great Alexander Skarsgård at the premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan"

-*ellesverige* instagram







@josef_carlsson represents the red carpet with Tarzan himself. @sfbio Thanks for letting us come. #tarzan #redcarpet # Alexander Skarsgard

-*actioniststhlm* instagram






Gala Premiere of #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*life_of_seja* instagram







Jane met Tarzan a'la Alexander Skarsgard who hugged nice with stable arms. Many delicious cougars and tigers sashayed around the throng at the after party. # premiere #tarzan #legendenomtarzan # Alexander Skarsgård @alexanderskarsgard @ alexanderskarsgard1 @ malin.levanon @liaboysen @bojanadiklic

-*christinanilsson1* instagram






The premiere of the new Tarzan movie premiere July 13 #tarzan # legendenomtarzangalapremiär #legendenomtarzan # Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #petreevent #petreevents #filmstadensergel Photo Karin Törnblom

-*ibl.se* instagram







 #Tarzan

-*sannydahlbeck* instagram






Celebrity Spotting # theatrical release

-*ronnemarmarie* instagram


----------



## Santress

#alexanderskarsgård  #Tarzan
#bio #sfbio

-*impelino* instagram







Me: Congratulations on the movie
Alexander: AHH thanks! ~
Best ever mingle. #Tarzan

-*eddificio* instagram






Happened to walk past the premiere of Tarzan, many Skarsgård was

-*evilevis* instagram






-*marreforsell* instagram






Tarzan is here too! Like the family Skarsgård! They seem to be sympathetic people.

-*simon_strand* instagram






Gala premiere for Tarzan with Alexander Skarsgård! @petreevent #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*michaelfeiner *instagram







An ordinary Monday night with Alexander Skarsgård

-*pearlakesson* instagram






Great to work with Mr Tarzan himself here in Stockholm! Galapremiere Tarzan 2016! #alexanderskarsgard #legendenomtarzan #filmsesbästpåbio

-*johanpetre* instagrm

Syrran dejtar nu officiellt en Skarsgård ;P3View translation
My sister is dating now officially a Skarsgård ;P < 33 






https://twitter.com/Juliakrantz/status/752754749636743169


Casually hanging with Tarzan on a Monday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#legendoftarzan #moviepremiere #AlexanderSkarsgard @PetreEvent






https://twitter.com/MalinRichardson/status/752649525660098560


----------



## Santress

It's possible to meet some nice guys in sweden to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#StellanSkarsgård #AlexanderSkarsgård #Moviepremiere #sweden






https://twitter.com/3_busan/status/752808905978372096







Tonight was the grand gala premiere of the movie Tarzan with Alexander Skarsgård  in the lead role. So funny to see his home in Stockholm and as honorary guest at his own premiere. #tarzan #legendenomtarzan # legendenomtarzangalapremiär #petreevent #petreevents #alexanderskarsgard # Alexander Skarsgård #stockholm #sweden #filmstadensergel Photo Karin Törnblom @ ibl.se








-*fotografkarintornblom* instagram






So, Tarzan greet # Alexander Skarsgard

-*danielparis* instagram







On Tarzan premiered waiting for Alexander's entrance! #trasanochbarnarne # beach2016ångest

-*pandolfen* instagram







BABE  #legendenomtarzan #galapremiär

-*sarasongbird* instagram






Super crappy pic but come on, it's Alexander Skarsgård!!  #starstruck #alexanderskarsgard

-*amidhamre* instagram








What @akaannica did yesterday? Oh, hung around with Alexander Skarsgård only. #bloggtips #instatips # Alexander Skarsgård #tarzan #myshowroom

-*myshowroom.se* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex photographed by *Anders Ahlgren* - July 2016, Sweden:




“Alexander ‘Tarzan’ Skarsgård

Got to hang with Alexander for 2 minutes and 30 seconds here on the day before the premiere of Tarzan. #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #svdkultur.”

Source:   *AndersAhlgren.com* & *Ahlgrensbilder* instagram


----------



## Santress

More portraits from promoting *LOT* in Sweden on July 11, 2016:



 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs from the *LOT* premiere/after party (July 11, 2016, Stockholm):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Those Swede promote pic are really nice.. he look so Swedish. .lol.. [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More portraits from promoting *LOT* in Sweden on July 11, 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



These are really nice, and not just the subject matter, the Stockholm background is great.
Valter is proud of his big brother:

FINALLY saw #*LegendOfTarzan* and I am as proud as can be!!Better late than never, and if you haven't seen it yet you should! @*legendoftarzan*
https://twitter.com/ValterSkarsgar/status/752736437980786688
https://twitter.com/ValterSkarsgar/status/752736437980786688
Scott Mendelson, who's been down on LOT since the HR article, has something of a 'I was sort of wrong' article:

Jul 12, 2016 @ 10:00 AM *2,318* views The Little Black Book of Billionaire Secrets
*'Legend Of Tarzan' Box Office Muscle Proves Superhero Fatigue Still A Myth*
I will admit it. Heading into the July 4th weekend, I thought _The Legend of Tarzan _was dead meat. But while the film may have still cost too much and may not actually be a money maker, it may end up being one of the bigger live-action grossers of the summer. And it held rather well on its second weekend, especially for a July 4th live-action release that opened on a Friday, dropping just 46% to bring its ten-day cume to $81 million off a $46m Fri-Mon debut. It will top $100m by the end of next weekend with a $125m domestic total now entirely plausible. People saw it, they liked it, and they are continuing to see it after opening weekend. The film’s relative success is yet more proof that “superhero fatigue” is a fiction.

I discussed this back when _Deadpool _broke out in a major way last February, but it bears repeating as we turn the corner on a year that was supposed to suffer due to so-called “superhero fatigue.” We had a “whopping” eight comic book superhero movies slated for 2016, minus one when Channing Tatum’s theoretical _Gambit _got shifted to (for the moment) March 13, 2024. We now have just two comic book superhero movies remaining for the year, including one that I’m predicting to be a breakout and another that should be relatively fine. And not only did four of five of them thus far do pretty okay, but part of the reason for _Legend of Tarzan_’s comparative success is that Warner Bros./Time Warner TWX -0.15% Inc. successfully sold the reboot as an old-fashioned superhero movie.

Looking at the domestic box office thus far, it is (among live-action releases) the superhero movies that are still leading the pack. Looking at the North American box office champions, we see two kinds of films in the “upper class” of grossers. You have splashy animated features (that’s a separate conversation), and you have comic book superhero movies. The leaders thus far are (deep breath) _Finding Dory _($423 million), _Captain America: Civil War _($406m), _Deadpool _($363m), _The Jungle Book _($360m), _Zootopia _($340m), _Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice _($330m), _X-Men: Apocalypse_, ($154m), _Kung Fu Panda 3 _($141m), _Secret Life of Pets _(at least $110m+ as of today), plus wherever _Tarzan _ends up..
_The Legend of Tarzan _is not based on a comic book, but nor were _The Shadow _(pulp novels and radio serials), _The Mask of Zorro _(serialized novel), or _Dick Tracy _(daily newspaper strip), yet we tend to count those among cinematic superhero cinema. Warner Bros.’ marketing campaign for the David Yates adaptation sold the traditional “handsome and ripped super-powered bad-ass (Alexander Skarsgård) saves the girl (Margot Robbie) and the day” from a sneeringly over-the-top villain (Christoph Waltz) template. For most paying consumers, _The Legend of Tarzan _was arguably a superhero movie.

So, with the (hopefully big) caveat that _Star Trek Beyond_, _Ghostbusters_, and _Jason Bourne _are yet to come (God help us if _Ghostbusters _ends up under $125 million), all of the year’s biggest domestic grossers (thus far) are animated films and superhero movies. And it is all-but-certain that _Suicide Squad _will become one of the bigger (biggest?) hits of the summer/year when it opens next month. Looking at the rest of the pack, the would-be biggies are likely to be Marvel’s _Dr. Strange_, Walt Disney’s _Moana_, Illumination’s _Sing _(an all-star singing animals comedy that just had a four-minute trailer played before _Secret Life of Pets_), plus the arguable exceptions _Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_ and _Rogue One: A Star Wars Story_.

I am not predicting what the top 10 or top 15 biggest domestic earners of the year will be, but I am willing to wager that they will be filled with animated features and superhero movies. I cannot say that_ The Legend of Tarzan _did as well as it’s doing thus far in America, over-performing compared to doomsayer predictions (mea culpa) and having decent legs to boot, specifically because it was sold as and accepted as a superhero adventure. But it bears noting that the would-be superhero movies have almost all done exceptionally well compared to the rest of the live-action competition this y

Now, this doesn’t mean that _The Legend of Tarzan _is a hit in terms of its alleged $180 million production budget, or that a new franchise has been born. Yet, audiences still crave cinematic superhero thrills, be they come in capes, armor, or mere loin cloth. We can debate the individual results of these particular titles, but the biggest live-action films of the year are still unabashed superhero melodramas. We may reach a point of real superhero fatigue, but we aren’t there yet, at least comparable to every other live-action genre.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...-superhero-fatigue-still-a-myth/#347af4214c4b


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Good article. Out of all those upcoming films, I really think Channing Potatohead's (yes, I know,  real mature Free) _Gambit_ is going to tank, *big* time. The character has never been that popular.

The writer of the article really didn't want to admit he was sorta, kinda, okay wrong...did he? (given that LoT will probably _at worst_ only break even but just might make a lot more)


----------



## scarlet555

I so wanted LoT to be great but it was just so so... something was missing for me.  I loved him as Tarzan anyway, and his acting and his person outside the movie.  It had all the components to be great, but it wasn't.  I would prefer to watch a movie unfold rather than flashbacks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good article. Out of all those upcoming films, I really think Channing Potatohead's (yes, I know,  real mature Free) _Gambit_ is going to tank, *big* time. The character has never been that popular.
> 
> The writer of the article really didn't want to admit he was sorta, kinda, okay wrong...did he? (given that LoT will probably _at worst_ only break even but just might make a lot more)



I'm a fan of Charming Potato but Gambit doesn't seem like a good idea.
What's that character that can't say he's wrong, he gets to the 'wr' and sounds like he's throwing up? That's what I thought of when reading the article. Not that he's wrong, but..
I'm not sure about the foreign box office, it's a little lower than I was expecting and then I have to remind myself that it really only started in major markets this weekend and we only have 3-4 days numbers on that.
I think, when all is done, box office and everything else, it'll probably be nearer the break even point than a lot of detractors had hoped. I'll note that Independence Day Resurgence, even with the bad word of mouth and terrible reviews, will also probably end up breaking even.



scarlet555 said:


> I so wanted LoT to be great but it was just so so... something was missing for me.  I loved him as Tarzan anyway, and his acting and his person outside the movie.  It had all the components to be great, but it wasn't.  I would prefer to watch a movie unfold rather than flashbacks.


I'm not expecting it to be great, enjoyable will be fine. As for the flashbacks, they didn't intend to have much, but added more in reshoots when feedback from the early screenings indicated that enough people at those screenings wanted more flashbacks.
Flashbacks seemed to be one those areas of the movie where people couldn't agree: too much, not enough, etc.


----------



## Santress

Alex & Margot in the August 2016 issue of *Film Fame Fact Magazine*:














Source:

http://robbie-margot.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=261

via

https://twitter.com/MRobbie_France/status/752905756878446592


----------



## Santress

More from the premieres/promotions and Stockholm:

*LOT* Stockholm premiere (July 11, 2016):







Of course, we had the same shirt yesterday at the premiere of Tarzan as fun night, and thanks all @johanpetre @petreevent for an incredibly successful event! #alexanderskarsgard #legendenomtarzan

-*tobiasbader* instagram






Lille, Fia & Tarzan
#tarzan #filmstadensergel #alexanderskarsgard

-*lauished* instagram






Mom with the man of the hour #tarzan Tack @johanpetre #petreevent

-*andreajayson* instagram






A great fun and well executed projects gala - this summer's big movie premiere delivered and we thank all our partners and clients for a brilliant teamwork! #claviusevent gala premiere # # movie premiere #legendenomtarzan #petreevent #gislerudcarpets #activeled #teaterteknik #clavius #claviusdekor #filmstadensergel #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #sfbio

-*claviusevent* instagram






Join us as Bioklubben and Moviezine went to the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan who have theatrical release tomorrow, July 13! See the clip sf.se. #sfbio #legendenomtarzan # Alexander Skarsgård #bioklubben #moviezine # detfinnsalltidenanledningattgåpåbio

-*sfbio* instagram

*LOT* Stockholm photo call (July 11, 2016, Sweden):






Tarzan on a balcony in Stockholm.
#work #aftonbladet #alexanderskarsgard #fotografmarcusericsson #tarzan # tarzan2016

-*ericssonmarcus* instagram

In Stockholm (July 12, 2016):






Yes #AlexanderSkarsgård! Please come have a selfie with Lola! #tbexstockholm #TravelMassive #mybirthdaymiss

https://twitter.com/germainethomas8/status/753010914681581568

*LOT* London premiere (July 5, 2016):






Alexander Skarsgard - Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #TheLegendofTarzan #tarzan #movie #premiere #LeicesterSquare #London

-*valek12* instagram






Photo location # London photographed by Josh Daniels #tarzan #legend #superhero #thelegendoftarzan #thelegendoftarzan2016 #alexanderskarsgard #actor #actorslife #première #redcarpet #press #pressday

-*joshdanielspictures* instagram






Another one from the #tarzan premiere last week. Me with Alexander Skarsgård!

#alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan

-*leegallows* instagram

Promoting *LOT* in Beijing (July 8, 2016, China):

Spotted #AlexanderSkarsgard in #FeldsparBrook casual button down during his Tarzan press conference!






https://twitter.com/FeldsparBrook/status/752854695920734209






We love Alexander Skarsgård in our Button Down Long Sleeve Shirt at The Legend of Tarzan press conference in Beijing! Dressed by the amazing @theoriginalyangster

#feldsparbrook #casualbuttondown #LegendofTarzan #Alexanderskarsgård #moviepress #beijing






Alexander Skarsgård with @margotrobbie wearing our Sidewalk Button Down shirt for @legendoftarzan press conference in Beijing! Styled by the incredible @theoriginalyangster
#alexanderskarsgård #feldsparbrook






Our Button Down Long Sleeve Shirt looking extra dapper on Alexander Skarsgård at the Beijing press conference for @legendoftarzan Dressed by @theoriginalyangster

-*feldsparbrook* instagram


----------



## Santress

New promo still of Alex & Michael Peña in *War on Everyone*:




Source:  *PremierComms.com*

http://www.premiercomms.com/imgs/hero/generic/international-war-on-everyone.jpg


----------



## OHVamp

Its like we've died and gone to Askars heaven with all the pics and articles lately. Pleased Tarzan is doing lots better than expected. I thought it was a good watch and good for Alex's career. Looking forward to War On Everyone a lot! Thanks again Santress and all friends here. I do enjoy reading everyone's posts. I'll be out of pocket for a week. Business, but do carry on.  I'll have lots to look forward to later.


----------



## Santress

More pics of Alex in Stockholm and promoting *LOT*:

In Stockholm (July 12, 2016):

My #photooftheweek -> Selfie with #AlexanderSkarsgard at #HotelRival while wrapping our cool #TravelMassive party!





https://twitter.com/LolaAkinmade/status/753257063300624385

Promoting *LOT* in LA (June 26, 2016):






Starring in The Legend of Tarzan, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard, in good humour, talks to MiNDFOOD about the silly things he's done for love, and the dangers of those 'primal' scenes with Margot Robbie. Interview on MiNDFOOD.com now

-*mindfoodmag* instagram

Stockholm premiere of *LOT* (July 11, 2016):






this man killed the movie #tarzan thanks for a great night @alexanderskarsgård my georgeous twinsister @mozhdehk and @johanpetre ! so much fun! pic by @greenpix.se #moviepremiere #redcarpet

-*jasminekaras* instagram






He Tarzan, I'm... Liz. #AlexanderSkarsgård #Starstruck #TheLegendOfTarzan #GalaPremiere #RedCarpet

-*elizabeta88* instagram






Aja ... Met hottie Skarsgard today anyway # Alexander Skarsgard

-*dorisramirez* instagram

Promoting* LOT* in Stockholm (July 11, 2016):






#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #thelegendoftarzan #movie #trueblood #ericnorthman #vampire #swedish #actor #fandom

-*celebcrushhh* instagram

*LOT* London premiere (July 5, 2016):






Had the pleasure of going to the Tarzan premiere with my boy and actor/movement artists @aceruele who plays some of the main cgi characters. Also managed to go to the after party with Margot Robbie (Jane), Alex S (Tarzan) & Dijmon honsou - all good people #legendoftarzan#margotrobbie#tarzan#dijimonhounsou#actors#actress#premiere#blackactors#tv#redcarpet#afterparty

-*antoinespeakson* instagram

Promoting* LOT* in London (July 4, 2016):





-*melvinodoom* instagram

Promoting *LOT* in Stockholm (July 13, 2016):






Days when you can snooze Tarzan in the neck (the armpit) are still little extra beautiful in the Radio Play & listen to when Alexander Skarsgård is visiting succépodden # gryochandersmedgäster
#tarzan

-*mariagranquist* instagram







Alexander Skarsgård is visiting pod Gry & Anders with guests! A steaming fresh section, see the # Radio Play app! #MixMegapol GryochAndersMedGäster # # Alexander Skarsgard

-*gryochandersmedvanner* instagram

Video:

When Tarzan's cry is heard through the jungle as heeding Jane and Jane! This morning I met @praktikantmalin and Alexander Skarsgard and you can hear all about Finnish zombie wedding and snogging on all fours with dancers in pajamas in the pod, "Gry & Anders with guests" that are out there right now! Radio Play or iTunes buddies. #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard # gryochandersmedgäster ... hardly at all giggly

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHze1cMhCtN/?taken-by=gryforssell


----------



## a_sussan

I saw LoT yesterday afternoon with my step mom. Before the move she was like .. meh..Tarzan.. but OK I'll go, after the movie she was very impressed with both CGI and the movie itself. As for me, I thought is was funny, adventurous and I enjoyed it very much. Margot is sassy as Jane and SLJ is doing a great job as "side-kick" to Alex. I'm going on Tuesday night to see it with friends *cough*.. I know  but I can always say that I do it to support the movie..  [emoji23] 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Santress

^Glad you liked it, Sus.  It sounds like movie goers definitely like LOT much more than critics and seem to enjoy the film - audiences and critics seem on opposite ends of the review seesaw.

More *War on Everyone* promo stills:











Source:  *LiveforFilm.com *

http://www.liveforfilm.com/2016/06/...-michael-pena-in-the-war-on-everyone-trailer/

+

A pic and video of Alex enjoying his time in Stockholm (July 13, 2016):

Video:

"Tarzan is here. @gustavbendt @jaowan #alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #stockholm."

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH0jwC1gW89/

*-hepcatmatt* instagram






"Back in town! @jaowan @hepcatmatt

-*gustavbendt* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They *do* have good chemistry, _however_... (OK Magazine in Australia is kind of like Grazia Australia - they look glossy and have an attractive aesthetic but they're basicially on a New Idea/Woman's Day level of factual reporting)

From *OK Magazine Australia* _(July 25, 2016 issue)_

















*Source*: my digital download for article and http://okmagazine.com.au/new-mag-on-sale-6/ for magazine cover


----------



## a_sussan

http://tv.aftonbladet.se/abtv/articles/130255

Alexander interview by Aftonbladet. (video)
Sorry for the rough translations, but it was a bit hard to translate a few word. But I hope you enjoy it anyway.  

*Alexander*
It has been very emotional, yeah.. ..but .. bunch of childhood friends here ..
mother, father and younger siblings
My little sister Eija holding after party here on Trädgårn
uh .. so it's a very special evening
I have traveled around the world now for 1.5 month on press tour and I come home
to Stockholm and Söder and it is quite magical

_How do you find the support?_
Ehh .. overwhelming .. absolutely huge shocked at how big it was,  how many people were at the premiere as well, dad has been the biggest fan of Tarzan since he was a little boy, and he introduced me Tarzan when I was a little kid, and sit in lounge next to mom and dad and see the movie .. ehh. it is indescribable.
_
How did dad and mom take it?_
Dad fell asleep a few times, but besides that .. ..*laugh* ... Oh no .. he he seems like he really liked it .. both mother, father and childhood mates who are very honest and quick to say criticism, it was huge positive afterwards, very happy so it feels very genuine.

*Stellan*
_How proud are you?_
Proud, I do not know what to say, I have always been proud and I do not know how proud I can be ... *laughing* .. I'm proud of them all the time, the whole gang just because they are such great people.

_Know that you are a big Tarzan hell have we heard? May we hear what you thought about the movie._
It better than Johnny Wiess-Mueller by far, I thought it was really beautiful, it is not only that it has fantastic action in it, it deal's a bit of the Congo and its history is, I've read a lot about Congo's history before, and King Leopold terrible ravages. It was fun to see, good actors, Alexander was very cool,

_How the evening continues now?_
I do not know, I may well take a drink. ..haha ..


----------



## jooa

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They *do* have good chemistry, _however_... (OK Magazine in Australia is kind of like Grazia Australia - they look glossy and have an attractive aesthetic but they're basicially on a New Idea/Woman's Day level of factual reporting)
> 
> From *OK Magazine Australia* _(July 25, 2016 issue)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: my digital download for article and http://okmagazine.com.au/new-mag-on-sale-6/ for magazine cover


It's rather funny article ... its author has really big imagination  especially that Alex always has a great chemistry with his co-stars on the red carpet, at the press junket, in the interviews, remember Ellen, Brit.
And I saw Margot & Tom on the pics from the after party in London, so he was there ... and he was with them in China so there are no bad fluids between them.


----------



## a_sussan

From Swedish King Magazine (issue 7, July 2016)
http://sussiluss.tumblr.com/post/147405432393/concrete-jungle-king

*Concrete Jungle King*
King Magazine © talks Tarzan memories, homesickness and Hammarby’s chances in this year’s Allsvenskan with Alexander Skarsgard.
Issue 7 (July 2016)
By: Tina Jøhnk Christensen och The Interview Hub Processing: David Johansson
Transcript / Translation: Susanne Anckar (a_sussan)

Alexander Skarsgard does not seem to have any problems with his self-image. How else to explain that this thirty-nine-Swede showed up to the premiere of ‘The Diary of a Teenage Girl’ in San Francisco dressed in a dazzling dress, makeup and blonde wig? Or when he presented the Year award movie at the MTV Movie Awards was wearing a bow tie and tuxedo jacket at the top, while the bottom only were hidden in a pair of tighty whities. An obvious deliberate moves to promote his new role as Tarzan, where Skarsgard has become chunky and more than happy flashes his oversized quadriceps femoris (calf muscle, in plain Swedish).

*You seem to have no problem with showing a little skin. Can we expect something extra to Sweden premiere of Tarzan? - Maybe I should get dressed in a loincloth? He suggests himself and burst out laughing. We’ll see. Maybe I swing myself into til the premiere of a vine attached to a rooftop. It would be something!*
No, one can accuse him of being shy. Explicit sex scenes in movies - even with other men - it doesn’t bother him. Nudity simply does not seem to be a big deal.

*What is your relationship to the old Tarzan movies from the 40’s?* 
- I used to watch the old movies with Johnny Weissmuller as a child, much due to that Tarzan is my dad’s idol. When I was little, he used to go to matinee performances of Tarzan every Saturday. He also had old VHS tapes that we used to watch together on the weekends.

*The controversial indie movie 'Diary of a Teenge Girl’, which came earlier this year, you play the disorientated Monroe who begins a relationship with his girlfriend’s fifteen year old daughter. How did you do to not turn him into a completely obnoxious person, and what did you think of the script?*
The story was very unique and interesting, especially considering that it’s told from a young woman’s point of view. I have never had the privilege of itself be a teenage girl, but spontaneously feels like they are often misinterpreted. There are so many films and TV series about the teenage boys where their sexualtitet and throughout the coming of age are exploited. When it comes to girls, it feels as if they are always waiting for their Prince Charming to come and rescue them. The dreams of kids and a dogs and a quiet suburban existence. It does not represent their teenage period. Just like guys are girls too interested in their sexuality and sex. I feel the film tries to be very straightforward and unforgiving, without consciously trying to shock. It felt just very genuine and beautiful. When it comes to movie character Monroe, I thought it was an interesting challenge as an actor trying to make him real. It is a character who is apparently responsible for their relationship and what happens, but I wanted to make him a little less filthy. To find moments where he was vulnerable, confused and naked.
Speaking about nakedness as revealed your father recently here in King that he used to walk around naked at home during your entire childhood. Is that why you are so natural in your “birthday suit”? - I think that nudity is far less stigmatisterat in Sweden than the US, for example, he says, and ducks question about his father’s nude habits. Thus said, I am probably not more comfortable in myself than any other Americans. I just know that there is a difference between working in Sweden and the United States, Americans are so traumatized by seeing a nipple.

Currently Alexander Skarsgard are in Northern California, specifically in Monterey, where he plays a part of the miniseries Big Little Lies together with others including Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon and Shailene Woodley. The past three months he had recording divided between Monterey joch Los Angeles. It’s a hectic schedule, and even the summer looks set to disappear in the mists of work as there are long promotional tour for The Legend of Tarzan. And then, of course, there is that the premiere in Stockholm.

- I’m really looking forward to the premiere in Stockholm and to be in town, says Skarsgard and it shows in the tone of his voice that the premiere is the highlight of the summer. He does not know where the premiere will take place..
- I had hoped that it would be the old theater at Rival at Maria square. It is my home, and my family’s still living there. That’s where I went to school and got my first friends. This is my neighborhood, simply. The problem with the Rival is that it is no longer an official cinema, but I have put in an inquiry on whether it is still possible to conduct the premiere there. It would be great fun. (Note: It will take place at the theater Sergel, the 11th July. /SA )
Although Alexander Skarsgard is back in Los Angeles and plays Big Little Lies, he has actually moved to New York permanently. But home will always the Swedish capital. I live in New York now, and before that I lived 10 years in LA. I have no home in Stockholm anymore, but even so it always feels like coming home every time I’m in town. Just because my friends and my family lives there and it will always be home to me.
*Speaking of the Big Little Lies, about a year ago, it was a lot of inaccuracies about you on Wikipedia, among other things, that you would play the lead role in the TV series American Horror Story* *- Hotel. What happened?* 
- I still do not know what that annoying false rumor came from, or why it was on my Wikipedia page. It’s really strange. It annoys me every time you need to refute false rumors, says Skarsgard.

Alexander Skarsgard is at the peak of his career. The first audition he ever did in the US led to a small role as a male model and roommate Ben Stille strange supermodel Derek Zoolander character in the movie of the same name. The big breakthrough came a few years later, specifically in 2008, when he landed the role of Eric Northman, the thousand year old vampire / bar owner in HBO’s monster hit (no pun intended) True Blood. The role meant instant stardom while the series became a cult classic. Today, Alexander Skarsgard hardly alone being successful Swede in Hollywood. Alicia Vikander has just won an Oscar and Joel Kinneman are in demand, and so are Noomi Rapace.

*Is there a small Swedish community away in LA now?*
- Well I would not call it a Swedish community, but many of us have worked together in Sweden or other Scandinavian projects. There are not so many of us, so most people know each other in one way or another. It is not that we Swedish actor book secret meetings and forges plans for how to take over the world, but it’s obviously a pretty good time to be Scandinavian in Hollywood right now, and we support, of course, each other in any way we can.

Although Stellan Skarsgard says that he has not helped their children break into the industry, Alexander says that some of his many children had inherited his father’s love of acting. And he has always been extremely supportive. 
- Dad is always there if we needed help. As the eldest son, I was very stubborn, however, and careful not to give anyone a reason to say that all I have achieved is because of my dad made a few calls. That every job I would get would be because he knew any producer or director. Therefore, it was extremely important to me and my confidence to find my own way and my own approach, and show that I did not have my dad to create my career. I did not ask him how I would develop a character or come in contact with a certain director. My father realized how important it was for me to go my own way.
It has now been some time ago Alexander Skarsgard worked at home in Sweden. In the United States, he has been lucky enough to earn so much money that he can safely jump on projects that are more artistic than economically satisfactory. What he enjoys. Disconnect, What Maisie Knew and The East are examples of indie films he has made recently, while sometimes he makes great movies like Battleship or Tarzan. Which he enjoys.

*Should not you do something at home in Sweden again soon?*
- I would love that! It is six years ago I was working at home. Then I did a movie called Puss with director Johan Kling, who I admire as a filmmaker and was incredibly fun to work with. Although Swedish is my native language, it’s like five years ago I did a Swedish film. It was really strange, and maybe you can hear a bit of it in the movie.

It could well be a direct link between the Swedish actor’s success in Hollywood and direction as the Swedish film industry has taken. Alexander himself says that he see much, much more talent in Sweden today than when he left it for an international career ten years ago. He takes one of his favorite directors, Roy Andersson, as examples. Roy hires rarely established actor and preferring amateurs. It is therefore unlikely that he would call Skarsgard and offer him a job. In contrast, the young talents Skarsgard long for a project back home in Sweden. 
- I really want to return. For ten - fifteen years ago, around the time that I left Sweden for the states, started a new generation of filmmakers to emerge. They do today unique, interesting and fascinating films. When I was in my twenties I did not think there was, at least not as many as today. We had, of course, Lukas Moodysson, whose films are fantastic, but otherwise it was a lot to be desired. He would really like to work with. You just have to find the right projects.

At the moment everything is about to promote Tarzan for Alexander Skarsgard. He finds himself at the front of a renowned ensemble that includes Samuel L. Jackson, Margot Robbie and Christoph Waltz. Australian Margot Robbie plays Jane, but will not be the typical “woman in distress”. Director David Yates has modernized its version of The Legend of Tarzan. 
- The basic story is the same. It is about an orphan boy who is raised by apes in the jungle, but instead of telling the story linearly childhood portrayed through flashbacks.

That the script took unexpected turns was something that Alexander liked. He was not interested in portraying a Tarzan in loin cloth swinging in the vines. Instead we see Tarzan as urbane British lord who drink tea with the Prime Minister. When the movie begins Tarzan has been in London for ten years with his wife Jane and returns reluctantly to the jungle. He is afraid to return. Both because of the powerful enemies he amassed while growing up among the vines and tree crowns, but also to his own inner beast to be brought back to life. 
- I think it’s something we can all relate to: the duality of man and beast, which is what the film is really about. Naturally, our film that idea to the extreme levels, when we take a well-behaved British lord who returns to being a ape, basically. It may not be something we all deal with in modern society, but it is still possible to relate to, I think. We come from animals, but we must learn how to behave in society today. There is something always fascinated me; when will that animal out, and we can resist when the most primal instincts arrive?

*Did you shot the movie in the jungle, and swung in vines?* 
- No, we recreated the jungle in Watford on two sound stages; we had an African rain forest, colonial villages, quarries and a savannah. All. Then we went of course in the real jungle in Gabon for six weeks. There is a limit to how much one can do with a fake jungle in a studio in Watford.

Even the largest Tarzan fans, who remember a vine swinging Weissmuller doing death-defying swinging between tree crowns, will not be disappointed with The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander is in top physical shape and it will be a lot of climbing in the trees.
The physical was an important aspect and many of the scenes I actually do yourself. But not all. We took a trapeze artist for the most spectacular jumps, and my body was scanned by using 3D technology and Photo shopped on his movements. He was in fact much shorter than I, but made all the moves that would make Tarzan, swinging in the vines and stuff. He was absolutely fantastic.
*How trained you to get in such a fit shape?*
- It was really tough. Nine months of intense training and strict diet is not that fun. I really like the food, candy, beer and wine. To exclude it completely from my life was really tough. But I looked forward to monitor and explore my own transformation. I wanted to put on a little weight to get bigger but it was also important not to get any kind of Venice Beach Muscle package that leans more towards bodybuilder. Every muscle that Tarzan is there for a reason, they are not there because he wants to show them off. It would be completely illogical.

*What do you miss most about True Blood? And are there something you don’t miss?*
- I miss my family there. I have never had a work that last seven years. Usually, it has a kind of nomadic life as an actor, where you jump around from one job to another with new groups and formations all the time. It was wonderful to be able to work and socialize with the same people for several months, year in and year out. I have had so many funny moments when I played Eric Northman, who apparently is a really good character. Now that I do not have the series anymore, I can travel to any destination of the world and work with a movie as long as I want - and it’s very liberating. The problem during those seven years is that it was always difficult to squeeze in extra work during the time we had off from the series. I came to a point where it did not work anymore.

*If you had an offer, you would play the vampire again?* 
- No, I’ve done it for seven years and it is not something I strive for.

*Will you still stopped on the street by True Blood fans?* 
- Yes absolutely. The series is still going on television and very popular. We have very passionate fans.

*They ask you still to bite them?* 
- Yes, it happens, which is quite puzzling.

*Do you do that then? *
- The thing is that if I do it once and it lands on any clip on the net, I will be hunted by the people who think I want to do it all the time. I will be happy taking pictures with fans, but the biting - I don’t do.

When our conversation draws to a close, we start talking about something that is an expatriate Swede heart. he can usually not follow them in place, but monitors online wherever he is in the world. We are talking about the football team Hammarby.

*What’s up with your love to Hammarby?*
- I never miss a game, he says. If I can’t see a game for various reasons, I follow the live update on the club’s website, which is completely awesome. They are really good at updating every minute of every game, which I’m very happy because I can not always watch the games. It is often that I am on the set and running back and forth between shots bring to see if something happened in the game.

*What do you think about the team’s chances this year?*

- Unfortunately, they are not great this season. We have not started particularly well located in the bottom of the table. I’m a bit pessimistic and do not believe we will win this year. But I’m very psyched to come home and see them on Tele2 arena.. I still think it’s a great, great experience to see them play live. They are not a top team anymore, but there are still around 20,000 people and sees them every home game. The support and enthusiasm from the fans is unparalleled. I feel so clear that we have a good team, but they need time. Injuries and other circumstances have set it up a little. When I was growing up in the early '90s Hammarby played in Division I against a lot of “farmers team” , as compared to that time we are not so bad today. <<


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They *do* have good chemistry, _however_... (OK Magazine in Australia is kind of like Grazia Australia - they look glossy and have an attractive aesthetic but they're basicially on a New Idea/Woman's Day level of factual reporting)
> 
> From *OK Magazine Australia* _(July 25, 2016 issue)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: my digital download for article and http://okmagazine.com.au/new-mag-on-sale-6/ for magazine cover



So, according to the  Aussie tabloids in the last month Alex has been flirting/having an affair with Nicole Kidman, possibly an affair with Margot, broken up with Alexa, getting engaged to Alexa. All this, plus the promo tour, what time management skills he has! 
I also like how one of their sources is a 'a fan'. 


a_sussan said:


> http://tv.aftonbladet.se/abtv/articles/130255
> 
> Alexander interview by Aftonbladet. (video)
> Sorry for the rough translations, but it was a bit hard to translate a few word. But I hope you enjoy it anyway.
> 
> *Alexander*
> It has been very emotional, yeah.. ..but .. bunch of childhood friends here ..
> mother, father and younger siblings
> My little sister Eija holding after party here on Trädgårn
> uh .. so it's a very special evening
> I have traveled around the world now for 1.5 month on press tour and I come home
> to Stockholm and Söder and it is quite magical
> 
> _How do you find the support?_
> Ehh .. overwhelming .. absolutely huge shocked at how big it was,  how many people were at the premiere as well, dad has been the biggest fan of Tarzan since he was a little boy, and he introduced me Tarzan when I was a little kid, and sit in lounge next to mom and dad and see the movie .. ehh. it is indescribable.
> _
> How did dad and mom take it?_
> Dad fell asleep a few times, but besides that .. ..*laugh* ... Oh no .. he he seems like he really liked it .. both mother, father and childhood mates who are very honest and quick to say criticism, it was huge positive afterwards, very happy so it feels very genuine.
> 
> *Stellan*
> _How proud are you?_
> Proud, I do not know what to say, I have always been proud and I do not know how proud I can be ... *laughing* .. I'm proud of them all the time, the whole gang just because they are such great people.
> 
> _Know that you are a big Tarzan hell have we heard? May we hear what you thought about the movie._
> It better than Johnny Wiess-Mueller by far, I thought it was really beautiful, it is not only that it has fantastic action in it, it deal's a bit of the Congo and its history is, I've read a lot about Congo's history before, and King Leopold terrible ravages. It was fun to see, good actors, Alexander was very cool,
> 
> _How the evening continues now?_
> I do not know, I may well take a drink. ..haha ..





a_sussan said:


> From Swedish King Magazine (issue 7, July 2016)
> http://sussiluss.tumblr.com/post/147405432393/concrete-jungle-king
> 
> *Concrete Jungle King*
> King Magazine © talks Tarzan memories, homesickness and Hammarby’s chances in this year’s Allsvenskan with Alexander Skarsgard.
> Issue 7 (July 2016)
> By: Tina Jøhnk Christensen och The Interview Hub Processing: David Johansson
> Transcript / Translation: Susanne Anckar (a_sussan)
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard does not seem to have any problems with his self-image. How else to explain that this thirty-nine-Swede showed up to the premiere of ‘The Diary of a Teenage Girl’ in San Francisco dressed in a dazzling dress, makeup and blonde wig? Or when he presented the Year award movie at the MTV Movie Awards was wearing a bow tie and tuxedo jacket at the top, while the bottom only were hidden in a pair of tighty whities. An obvious deliberate moves to promote his new role as Tarzan, where Skarsgard has become chunky and more than happy flashes his oversized quadriceps femoris (calf muscle, in plain Swedish).
> 
> *You seem to have no problem with showing a little skin. Can we expect something extra to Sweden premiere of Tarzan? - Maybe I should get dressed in a loincloth? He suggests himself and burst out laughing. We’ll see. Maybe I swing myself into til the premiere of a vine attached to a rooftop. It would be something!*
> No, one can accuse him of being shy. Explicit sex scenes in movies - even with other men - it doesn’t bother him. Nudity simply does not seem to be a big deal.
> 
> *What is your relationship to the old Tarzan movies from the 40’s?*
> - I used to watch the old movies with Johnny Weissmuller as a child, much due to that Tarzan is my dad’s idol. When I was little, he used to go to matinee performances of Tarzan every Saturday. He also had old VHS tapes that we used to watch together on the weekends.
> 
> *The controversial indie movie 'Diary of a Teenge Girl’, which came earlier this year, you play the disorientated Monroe who begins a relationship with his girlfriend’s fifteen year old daughter. How did you do to not turn him into a completely obnoxious person, and what did you think of the script?*
> The story was very unique and interesting, especially considering that it’s told from a young woman’s point of view. I have never had the privilege of itself be a teenage girl, but spontaneously feels like they are often misinterpreted. There are so many films and TV series about the teenage boys where their sexualtitet and throughout the coming of age are exploited. When it comes to girls, it feels as if they are always waiting for their Prince Charming to come and rescue them. The dreams of kids and a dogs and a quiet suburban existence. It does not represent their teenage period. Just like guys are girls too interested in their sexuality and sex. I feel the film tries to be very straightforward and unforgiving, without consciously trying to shock. It felt just very genuine and beautiful. When it comes to movie character Monroe, I thought it was an interesting challenge as an actor trying to make him real. It is a character who is apparently responsible for their relationship and what happens, but I wanted to make him a little less filthy. To find moments where he was vulnerable, confused and naked.
> Speaking about nakedness as revealed your father recently here in King that he used to walk around naked at home during your entire childhood. Is that why you are so natural in your “birthday suit”? - I think that nudity is far less stigmatisterat in Sweden than the US, for example, he says, and ducks question about his father’s nude habits. Thus said, I am probably not more comfortable in myself than any other Americans. I just know that there is a difference between working in Sweden and the United States, Americans are so traumatized by seeing a nipple.
> 
> Currently Alexander Skarsgard are in Northern California, specifically in Monterey, where he plays a part of the miniseries Big Little Lies together with others including Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon and Shailene Woodley. The past three months he had recording divided between Monterey joch Los Angeles. It’s a hectic schedule, and even the summer looks set to disappear in the mists of work as there are long promotional tour for The Legend of Tarzan. And then, of course, there is that the premiere in Stockholm.
> 
> - I’m really looking forward to the premiere in Stockholm and to be in town, says Skarsgard and it shows in the tone of his voice that the premiere is the highlight of the summer. He does not know where the premiere will take place..
> - I had hoped that it would be the old theater at Rival at Maria square. It is my home, and my family’s still living there. That’s where I went to school and got my first friends. This is my neighborhood, simply. The problem with the Rival is that it is no longer an official cinema, but I have put in an inquiry on whether it is still possible to conduct the premiere there. It would be great fun. (Note: It will take place at the theater Sergel, the 11th July. /SA )
> Although Alexander Skarsgard is back in Los Angeles and plays Big Little Lies, he has actually moved to New York permanently. But home will always the Swedish capital. I live in New York now, and before that I lived 10 years in LA. I have no home in Stockholm anymore, but even so it always feels like coming home every time I’m in town. Just because my friends and my family lives there and it will always be home to me.
> *Speaking of the Big Little Lies, about a year ago, it was a lot of inaccuracies about you on Wikipedia, among other things, that you would play the lead role in the TV series American Horror Story* *- Hotel. What happened?*
> - I still do not know what that annoying false rumor came from, or why it was on my Wikipedia page. It’s really strange. It annoys me every time you need to refute false rumors, says Skarsgard.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is at the peak of his career. The first audition he ever did in the US led to a small role as a male model and roommate Ben Stille strange supermodel Derek Zoolander character in the movie of the same name. The big breakthrough came a few years later, specifically in 2008, when he landed the role of Eric Northman, the thousand year old vampire / bar owner in HBO’s monster hit (no pun intended) True Blood. The role meant instant stardom while the series became a cult classic. Today, Alexander Skarsgard hardly alone being successful Swede in Hollywood. Alicia Vikander has just won an Oscar and Joel Kinneman are in demand, and so are Noomi Rapace.
> 
> *Is there a small Swedish community away in LA now?*
> - Well I would not call it a Swedish community, but many of us have worked together in Sweden or other Scandinavian projects. There are not so many of us, so most people know each other in one way or another. It is not that we Swedish actor book secret meetings and forges plans for how to take over the world, but it’s obviously a pretty good time to be Scandinavian in Hollywood right now, and we support, of course, each other in any way we can.
> 
> Although Stellan Skarsgard says that he has not helped their children break into the industry, Alexander says that some of his many children had inherited his father’s love of acting. And he has always been extremely supportive.
> - Dad is always there if we needed help. As the eldest son, I was very stubborn, however, and careful not to give anyone a reason to say that all I have achieved is because of my dad made a few calls. That every job I would get would be because he knew any producer or director. Therefore, it was extremely important to me and my confidence to find my own way and my own approach, and show that I did not have my dad to create my career. I did not ask him how I would develop a character or come in contact with a certain director. My father realized how important it was for me to go my own way.
> It has now been some time ago Alexander Skarsgard worked at home in Sweden. In the United States, he has been lucky enough to earn so much money that he can safely jump on projects that are more artistic than economically satisfactory. What he enjoys. Disconnect, What Maisie Knew and The East are examples of indie films he has made recently, while sometimes he makes great movies like Battleship or Tarzan. Which he enjoys.
> 
> *Should not you do something at home in Sweden again soon?*
> - I would love that! It is six years ago I was working at home. Then I did a movie called Puss with director Johan Kling, who I admire as a filmmaker and was incredibly fun to work with. Although Swedish is my native language, it’s like five years ago I did a Swedish film. It was really strange, and maybe you can hear a bit of it in the movie.
> 
> It could well be a direct link between the Swedish actor’s success in Hollywood and direction as the Swedish film industry has taken. Alexander himself says that he see much, much more talent in Sweden today than when he left it for an international career ten years ago. He takes one of his favorite directors, Roy Andersson, as examples. Roy hires rarely established actor and preferring amateurs. It is therefore unlikely that he would call Skarsgard and offer him a job. In contrast, the young talents Skarsgard long for a project back home in Sweden.
> - I really want to return. For ten - fifteen years ago, around the time that I left Sweden for the states, started a new generation of filmmakers to emerge. They do today unique, interesting and fascinating films. When I was in my twenties I did not think there was, at least not as many as today. We had, of course, Lukas Moodysson, whose films are fantastic, but otherwise it was a lot to be desired. He would really like to work with. You just have to find the right projects.
> 
> At the moment everything is about to promote Tarzan for Alexander Skarsgard. He finds himself at the front of a renowned ensemble that includes Samuel L. Jackson, Margot Robbie and Christoph Waltz. Australian Margot Robbie plays Jane, but will not be the typical “woman in distress”. Director David Yates has modernized its version of The Legend of Tarzan.
> - The basic story is the same. It is about an orphan boy who is raised by apes in the jungle, but instead of telling the story linearly childhood portrayed through flashbacks.
> 
> That the script took unexpected turns was something that Alexander liked. He was not interested in portraying a Tarzan in loin cloth swinging in the vines. Instead we see Tarzan as urbane British lord who drink tea with the Prime Minister. When the movie begins Tarzan has been in London for ten years with his wife Jane and returns reluctantly to the jungle. He is afraid to return. Both because of the powerful enemies he amassed while growing up among the vines and tree crowns, but also to his own inner beast to be brought back to life.
> - I think it’s something we can all relate to: the duality of man and beast, which is what the film is really about. Naturally, our film that idea to the extreme levels, when we take a well-behaved British lord who returns to being a ape, basically. It may not be something we all deal with in modern society, but it is still possible to relate to, I think. We come from animals, but we must learn how to behave in society today. There is something always fascinated me; when will that animal out, and we can resist when the most primal instincts arrive?
> 
> *Did you shot the movie in the jungle, and swung in vines?*
> - No, we recreated the jungle in Watford on two sound stages; we had an African rain forest, colonial villages, quarries and a savannah. All. Then we went of course in the real jungle in Gabon for six weeks. There is a limit to how much one can do with a fake jungle in a studio in Watford.
> 
> Even the largest Tarzan fans, who remember a vine swinging Weissmuller doing death-defying swinging between tree crowns, will not be disappointed with The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander is in top physical shape and it will be a lot of climbing in the trees.
> The physical was an important aspect and many of the scenes I actually do yourself. But not all. We took a trapeze artist for the most spectacular jumps, and my body was scanned by using 3D technology and Photo shopped on his movements. He was in fact much shorter than I, but made all the moves that would make Tarzan, swinging in the vines and stuff. He was absolutely fantastic.
> *How trained you to get in such a fit shape?*
> - It was really tough. Nine months of intense training and strict diet is not that fun. I really like the food, candy, beer and wine. To exclude it completely from my life was really tough. But I looked forward to monitor and explore my own transformation. I wanted to put on a little weight to get bigger but it was also important not to get any kind of Venice Beach Muscle package that leans more towards bodybuilder. Every muscle that Tarzan is there for a reason, they are not there because he wants to show them off. It would be completely illogical.
> 
> *What do you miss most about True Blood? And are there something you don’t miss?*
> - I miss my family there. I have never had a work that last seven years. Usually, it has a kind of nomadic life as an actor, where you jump around from one job to another with new groups and formations all the time. It was wonderful to be able to work and socialize with the same people for several months, year in and year out. I have had so many funny moments when I played Eric Northman, who apparently is a really good character. Now that I do not have the series anymore, I can travel to any destination of the world and work with a movie as long as I want - and it’s very liberating. The problem during those seven years is that it was always difficult to squeeze in extra work during the time we had off from the series. I came to a point where it did not work anymore.
> 
> *If you had an offer, you would play the vampire again?*
> - No, I’ve done it for seven years and it is not something I strive for.
> 
> *Will you still stopped on the street by True Blood fans?*
> - Yes absolutely. The series is still going on television and very popular. We have very passionate fans.
> 
> *They ask you still to bite them?*
> - Yes, it happens, which is quite puzzling.
> 
> *Do you do that then? *
> - The thing is that if I do it once and it lands on any clip on the net, I will be hunted by the people who think I want to do it all the time. I will be happy taking pictures with fans, but the biting - I don’t do.
> 
> When our conversation draws to a close, we start talking about something that is an expatriate Swede heart. he can usually not follow them in place, but monitors online wherever he is in the world. We are talking about the football team Hammarby.
> 
> *What’s up with your love to Hammarby?*
> - I never miss a game, he says. If I can’t see a game for various reasons, I follow the live update on the club’s website, which is completely awesome. They are really good at updating every minute of every game, which I’m very happy because I can not always watch the games. It is often that I am on the set and running back and forth between shots bring to see if something happened in the game.
> 
> *What do you think about the team’s chances this year?*
> 
> - Unfortunately, they are not great this season. We have not started particularly well located in the bottom of the table. I’m a bit pessimistic and do not believe we will win this year. But I’m very psyched to come home and see them on Tele2 arena.. I still think it’s a great, great experience to see them play live. They are not a top team anymore, but there are still around 20,000 people and sees them every home game. The support and enthusiasm from the fans is unparalleled. I feel so clear that we have a good team, but they need time. Injuries and other circumstances have set it up a little. When I was growing up in the early '90s Hammarby played in Division I against a lot of “farmers team” , as compared to that time we are not so bad today. <<



Thanks for the translations!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I'm really eager for you guys to see War on Everyone and get your take. It is a deeply weird character for him, and the film pushes the edge of random and quirky, but I walked out feeling like he was very smart to do it because the collection of work he has done is quite diverse.  And having been to Iceland last year, I recognized every spot he was in (although they fake the infamous Blue Lagoon). 

Glad the LoT continues to do well with audiences - wonder if they'll gin up the sequel. They could learn from the reviews here to improve.


----------



## VampFan

jooa said:


> It's rather funny article ... its author has really big imagination  especially that Alex always has a great chemistry with his co-stars on the red carpet, at the press junket, in the interviews, remember Ellen, Brit.
> And I saw Margot & Tom on the pics from the after party in London, so he was there ... and he was with them in China so there are no bad fluids between them.



Those of us who follow Alex also know if he is touchy, feely and hugging someone, they are totally in the "buddy" zone. I doubt if anyone will be quoting this in any articles since it won't sell but 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...efree-trip-Hawaii-boyfriend-Tom-Ackerley.html

Off topic - my heart goes out to all in France. If I had one wish it would be peace on earth, and I used to laugh at people saying that, but, really, why all this craziness? I'm just devastated.


----------



## VampFan

a_sussan said:


> From Swedish King Magazine (issue 7, July 2016)
> http://sussiluss.tumblr.com/post/147405432393/concrete-jungle-king
> 
> *Concrete Jungle King*
> King Magazine [emoji767] talks Tarzan memories, homesickness and Hammarby’s chances in this year’s Allsvenskan with Alexander Skarsgard.
> Issue 7 (July 2016)
> By: Tina Jøhnk Christensen och The Interview Hub Processing: David Johansson
> Transcript / Translation: Susanne Anckar (a_sussan)
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard does not seem to have any problems with his self-image. How else to explain that this thirty-nine-Swede showed up to the premiere of ‘The Diary of a Teenage Girl’ in San Francisco dressed in a dazzling dress, makeup and blonde wig? Or when he presented the Year award movie at the MTV Movie Awards was wearing a bow tie and tuxedo jacket at the top, while the bottom only were hidden in a pair of tighty whities. An obvious deliberate moves to promote his new role as Tarzan, where Skarsgard has become chunky and more than happy flashes his oversized quadriceps femoris (calf muscle, in plain Swedish).
> 
> *You seem to have no problem with showing a little skin. Can we expect something extra to Sweden premiere of Tarzan? - Maybe I should get dressed in a loincloth? He suggests himself and burst out laughing. We’ll see. Maybe I swing myself into til the premiere of a vine attached to a rooftop. It would be something!*
> No, one can accuse him of being shy. Explicit sex scenes in movies - even with other men - it doesn’t bother him. Nudity simply does not seem to be a big deal.
> 
> *What is your relationship to the old Tarzan movies from the 40’s?*
> - I used to watch the old movies with Johnny Weissmuller as a child, much due to that Tarzan is my dad’s idol. When I was little, he used to go to matinee performances of Tarzan every Saturday. He also had old VHS tapes that we used to watch together on the weekends.
> 
> *The controversial indie movie 'Diary of a Teenge Girl’, which came earlier this year, you play the disorientated Monroe who begins a relationship with his girlfriend’s fifteen year old daughter. How did you do to not turn him into a completely obnoxious person, and what did you think of the script?*
> The story was very unique and interesting, especially considering that it’s told from a young woman’s point of view. I have never had the privilege of itself be a teenage girl, but spontaneously feels like they are often misinterpreted. There are so many films and TV series about the teenage boys where their sexualtitet and throughout the coming of age are exploited. When it comes to girls, it feels as if they are always waiting for their Prince Charming to come and rescue them. The dreams of kids and a dogs and a quiet suburban existence. It does not represent their teenage period. Just like guys are girls too interested in their sexuality and sex. I feel the film tries to be very straightforward and unforgiving, without consciously trying to shock. It felt just very genuine and beautiful. When it comes to movie character Monroe, I thought it was an interesting challenge as an actor trying to make him real. It is a character who is apparently responsible for their relationship and what happens, but I wanted to make him a little less filthy. To find moments where he was vulnerable, confused and naked.
> Speaking about nakedness as revealed your father recently here in King that he used to walk around naked at home during your entire childhood. Is that why you are so natural in your “birthday suit”? - I think that nudity is far less stigmatisterat in Sweden than the US, for example, he says, and ducks question about his father’s nude habits. Thus said, I am probably not more comfortable in myself than any other Americans. I just know that there is a difference between working in Sweden and the United States, Americans are so traumatized by seeing a nipple.
> 
> Currently Alexander Skarsgard are in Northern California, specifically in Monterey, where he plays a part of the miniseries Big Little Lies together with others including Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon and Shailene Woodley. The past three months he had recording divided between Monterey joch Los Angeles. It’s a hectic schedule, and even the summer looks set to disappear in the mists of work as there are long promotional tour for The Legend of Tarzan. And then, of course, there is that the premiere in Stockholm.
> 
> - I’m really looking forward to the premiere in Stockholm and to be in town, says Skarsgard and it shows in the tone of his voice that the premiere is the highlight of the summer. He does not know where the premiere will take place..
> - I had hoped that it would be the old theater at Rival at Maria square. It is my home, and my family’s still living there. That’s where I went to school and got my first friends. This is my neighborhood, simply. The problem with the Rival is that it is no longer an official cinema, but I have put in an inquiry on whether it is still possible to conduct the premiere there. It would be great fun. (Note: It will take place at the theater Sergel, the 11th July. /SA )
> Although Alexander Skarsgard is back in Los Angeles and plays Big Little Lies, he has actually moved to New York permanently. But home will always the Swedish capital. I live in New York now, and before that I lived 10 years in LA. I have no home in Stockholm anymore, but even so it always feels like coming home every time I’m in town. Just because my friends and my family lives there and it will always be home to me.
> *Speaking of the Big Little Lies, about a year ago, it was a lot of inaccuracies about you on Wikipedia, among other things, that you would play the lead role in the TV series American Horror Story* *- Hotel. What happened?*
> - I still do not know what that annoying false rumor came from, or why it was on my Wikipedia page. It’s really strange. It annoys me every time you need to refute false rumors, says Skarsgard.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is at the peak of his career. The first audition he ever did in the US led to a small role as a male model and roommate Ben Stille strange supermodel Derek Zoolander character in the movie of the same name. The big breakthrough came a few years later, specifically in 2008, when he landed the role of Eric Northman, the thousand year old vampire / bar owner in HBO’s monster hit (no pun intended) True Blood. The role meant instant stardom while the series became a cult classic. Today, Alexander Skarsgard hardly alone being successful Swede in Hollywood. Alicia Vikander has just won an Oscar and Joel Kinneman are in demand, and so are Noomi Rapace.
> 
> *Is there a small Swedish community away in LA now?*
> - Well I would not call it a Swedish community, but many of us have worked together in Sweden or other Scandinavian projects. There are not so many of us, so most people know each other in one way or another. It is not that we Swedish actor book secret meetings and forges plans for how to take over the world, but it’s obviously a pretty good time to be Scandinavian in Hollywood right now, and we support, of course, each other in any way we can.
> 
> Although Stellan Skarsgard says that he has not helped their children break into the industry, Alexander says that some of his many children had inherited his father’s love of acting. And he has always been extremely supportive.
> - Dad is always there if we needed help. As the eldest son, I was very stubborn, however, and careful not to give anyone a reason to say that all I have achieved is because of my dad made a few calls. That every job I would get would be because he knew any producer or director. Therefore, it was extremely important to me and my confidence to find my own way and my own approach, and show that I did not have my dad to create my career. I did not ask him how I would develop a character or come in contact with a certain director. My father realized how important it was for me to go my own way.
> It has now been some time ago Alexander Skarsgard worked at home in Sweden. In the United States, he has been lucky enough to earn so much money that he can safely jump on projects that are more artistic than economically satisfactory. What he enjoys. Disconnect, What Maisie Knew and The East are examples of indie films he has made recently, while sometimes he makes great movies like Battleship or Tarzan. Which he enjoys.
> 
> *Should not you do something at home in Sweden again soon?*
> - I would love that! It is six years ago I was working at home. Then I did a movie called Puss with director Johan Kling, who I admire as a filmmaker and was incredibly fun to work with. Although Swedish is my native language, it’s like five years ago I did a Swedish film. It was really strange, and maybe you can hear a bit of it in the movie.
> 
> It could well be a direct link between the Swedish actor’s success in Hollywood and direction as the Swedish film industry has taken. Alexander himself says that he see much, much more talent in Sweden today than when he left it for an international career ten years ago. He takes one of his favorite directors, Roy Andersson, as examples. Roy hires rarely established actor and preferring amateurs. It is therefore unlikely that he would call Skarsgard and offer him a job. In contrast, the young talents Skarsgard long for a project back home in Sweden.
> - I really want to return. For ten - fifteen years ago, around the time that I left Sweden for the states, started a new generation of filmmakers to emerge. They do today unique, interesting and fascinating films. When I was in my twenties I did not think there was, at least not as many as today. We had, of course, Lukas Moodysson, whose films are fantastic, but otherwise it was a lot to be desired. He would really like to work with. You just have to find the right projects.
> 
> At the moment everything is about to promote Tarzan for Alexander Skarsgard. He finds himself at the front of a renowned ensemble that includes Samuel L. Jackson, Margot Robbie and Christoph Waltz. Australian Margot Robbie plays Jane, but will not be the typical “woman in distress”. Director David Yates has modernized its version of The Legend of Tarzan.
> - The basic story is the same. It is about an orphan boy who is raised by apes in the jungle, but instead of telling the story linearly childhood portrayed through flashbacks.
> 
> That the script took unexpected turns was something that Alexander liked. He was not interested in portraying a Tarzan in loin cloth swinging in the vines. Instead we see Tarzan as urbane British lord who drink tea with the Prime Minister. When the movie begins Tarzan has been in London for ten years with his wife Jane and returns reluctantly to the jungle. He is afraid to return. Both because of the powerful enemies he amassed while growing up among the vines and tree crowns, but also to his own inner beast to be brought back to life.
> - I think it’s something we can all relate to: the duality of man and beast, which is what the film is really about. Naturally, our film that idea to the extreme levels, when we take a well-behaved British lord who returns to being a ape, basically. It may not be something we all deal with in modern society, but it is still possible to relate to, I think. We come from animals, but we must learn how to behave in society today. There is something always fascinated me; when will that animal out, and we can resist when the most primal instincts arrive?
> 
> *Did you shot the movie in the jungle, and swung in vines?*
> - No, we recreated the jungle in Watford on two sound stages; we had an African rain forest, colonial villages, quarries and a savannah. All. Then we went of course in the real jungle in Gabon for six weeks. There is a limit to how much one can do with a fake jungle in a studio in Watford.
> 
> Even the largest Tarzan fans, who remember a vine swinging Weissmuller doing death-defying swinging between tree crowns, will not be disappointed with The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander is in top physical shape and it will be a lot of climbing in the trees.
> The physical was an important aspect and many of the scenes I actually do yourself. But not all. We took a trapeze artist for the most spectacular jumps, and my body was scanned by using 3D technology and Photo shopped on his movements. He was in fact much shorter than I, but made all the moves that would make Tarzan, swinging in the vines and stuff. He was absolutely fantastic.
> *How trained you to get in such a fit shape?*
> - It was really tough. Nine months of intense training and strict diet is not that fun. I really like the food, candy, beer and wine. To exclude it completely from my life was really tough. But I looked forward to monitor and explore my own transformation. I wanted to put on a little weight to get bigger but it was also important not to get any kind of Venice Beach Muscle package that leans more towards bodybuilder. Every muscle that Tarzan is there for a reason, they are not there because he wants to show them off. It would be completely illogical.
> 
> *What do you miss most about True Blood? And are there something you don’t miss?*
> - I miss my family there. I have never had a work that last seven years. Usually, it has a kind of nomadic life as an actor, where you jump around from one job to another with new groups and formations all the time. It was wonderful to be able to work and socialize with the same people for several months, year in and year out. I have had so many funny moments when I played Eric Northman, who apparently is a really good character. Now that I do not have the series anymore, I can travel to any destination of the world and work with a movie as long as I want - and it’s very liberating. The problem during those seven years is that it was always difficult to squeeze in extra work during the time we had off from the series. I came to a point where it did not work anymore.
> 
> *If you had an offer, you would play the vampire again?*
> - No, I’ve done it for seven years and it is not something I strive for.
> 
> *Will you still stopped on the street by True Blood fans?*
> - Yes absolutely. The series is still going on television and very popular. We have very passionate fans.
> 
> *They ask you still to bite them?*
> - Yes, it happens, which is quite puzzling.
> 
> *Do you do that then? *
> - The thing is that if I do it once and it lands on any clip on the net, I will be hunted by the people who think I want to do it all the time. I will be happy taking pictures with fans, but the biting - I don’t do.
> 
> When our conversation draws to a close, we start talking about something that is an expatriate Swede heart. he can usually not follow them in place, but monitors online wherever he is in the world. We are talking about the football team Hammarby.
> 
> *What’s up with your love to Hammarby?*
> - I never miss a game, he says. If I can’t see a game for various reasons, I follow the live update on the club’s website, which is completely awesome. They are really good at updating every minute of every game, which I’m very happy because I can not always watch the games. It is often that I am on the set and running back and forth between shots bring to see if something happened in the game.
> 
> *What do you think about the team’s chances this year?*
> 
> - Unfortunately, they are not great this season. We have not started particularly well located in the bottom of the table. I’m a bit pessimistic and do not believe we will win this year. But I’m very psyched to come home and see them on Tele2 arena.. I still think it’s a great, great experience to see them play live. They are not a top team anymore, but there are still around 20,000 people and sees them every home game. The support and enthusiasm from the fans is unparalleled. I feel so clear that we have a good team, but they need time. Injuries and other circumstances have set it up a little. When I was growing up in the early '90s Hammarby played in Division I against a lot of “farmers team” , as compared to that time we are not so bad today. <<



Thank you so much for the translation. I appreciate you taking the time to do this for us. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> I'm really eager for you guys to see War on Everyone and get your take. It is a deeply weird character for him, and the film pushes the edge of random and quirky, but I walked out feeling like he was very smart to do it because the collection of work he has done is quite diverse.  And having been to Iceland last year, I recognized every spot he was in (although they fake the infamous Blue Lagoon).
> 
> Glad the LoT continues to do well with audiences - wonder if they'll gin up the sequel. They could learn from the reviews here to improve.


I can't wait. This is my type of movie.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, Sus (great translations!) & Free.

More/playing catch up:

*HQs* of* Men’s Health UK *(August 2016):



 

 



Source:  *CharacteristicallyAskars* tumblr

*LOT *Stockholm premiere (July 11, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

*LOT* Stockholm photo call (July 11, 2016):



 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Some Throwback Thursday pics from instagram shared on July 14, 2016:








#tbt with #Tarzan  #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*stef_petterson* instagram






Honey, you were cruel #tarzan #tbt # Skarsgard

-*johannahstromberg* instagram

Another from Wednesday night in Stockholm (July 13, 2016):







-*chilibendt* instagram


----------



## Santress

New photos from Argentina (July 15, 2016):






En su visita a la Argentina Alexander Skarsgård presenta #LaLeyendaDeTarzán. ¡Estreno 21 de julio!

On his visit to Argentina Alexander Skarsgård presents #LaLeyendaDeTarzán. premiere July 21!

https://twitter.com/WBPictures_Ar/status/754037591507398657






During his visit to Argentina Alexander Skarsgård presents # LaLeyendaDeTarzán. Premiere July 21!

-*wbpictures.ar* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress.  You're the best!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great pics. He looks better without  the pasty vamp-like makeup he sported in Sweden.

My guess is someone has been at the bronzer as he hasn't had time to tan.

He looks healthier here though.


----------



## Santress

Agree, like this outfit & the makeup :- P better than the *LOT* Stockholm premiere ones.

More:






Alexander Skarsgård le cuenta a @el_feru sobre su rol protagónico en #LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

“Alexander Skarsgård tells @el_feru about his starring role in # The Legend of Tarzan.”

https://twitter.com/WBPictures_Ar/status/754056717445496832






“Hola Alexander ♥♥♥”

-*vaneodino* instagram

HQs from the photo call in Argentina (July 15, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Great photos^^ -* though Alex looks like he's doing a modern homage to Stellan's wardrobe _._...lol.
*
Australian box office numbers are in for Week of July 6 - July 13*

_Tarzan_ is doing pretty well compared to other films. Australia isn't really a good indicator as our population is small by comparison but it's doing well here. It made just under $6 million in it's opening week. If you compare it to _Independence Day: Resurgance_, which is at just under $11 million after 3 weeks it's doing pretty well. And it's just ahead of _The BFG_ which is probably going to lose a ton of % this weekend.

All of these films will experience a drop IMO this weekend as the _Ghostbusters_ reboot bites into their audience (I'm going to see it today).
_Ghostbusters_ is going to struggle though internationally as it was denied a China release (due to issues with supernatural/cult themes in the film) (http://www.businessinsider.com.au/ghostbusters-china-box-office-2016-7)

*LoT* by contrast starts in China on the 19th. This is where the big $$$$ will hit.

It also looks like LoT is the only big Hollywood film release in China in a two week block. This is a *big* positive for the film.
http://english.entgroup.cn/coming/

*Chart below is for Oz*




*Source*: http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/boxoffice.asp

Also....





And also now to Turkey. I just don't know what to say anymore. Just maybe hug your loved ones a little tighter. This isn't the world I expected to pass on to my kids. _*sigh* _


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Great photos^^ -* *though Alex looks like he's doing a modern homage to Stellan's wardrobe ....lol.
> 
> Australian box office numbers are in for Week of July 6 - July 13*
> 
> _Tarzan_ is doing pretty well compared to other films. Australia isn't really a good indicator as our population is small by comparison but it's doing well here. It made just under $6 million in it's opening week. If you compare it to _Independence Day: Resurgance_, which is at just under $11 million after 3 weeks it's doing pretty well. And it's just ahead of _The BFG_ which is probably going to lose a ton of % this weekend.
> 
> All of these films will experience a drop IMO this weekend as the _Ghostbusters_ reboot bites into their audience (I'm going to see it today).
> _Ghostbusters_ is going to struggle though internationally as it was denied a China release (due to issues with supernatural/cult themes in the film) (http://www.businessinsider.com.au/ghostbusters-china-box-office-2016-7)
> 
> *LoT* by contrast starts in China on the 19th. This is where the big $$$$ will hit.
> 
> It also looks like LoT is the only big Hollywood film release in China in a two week block. This is a *big* positive for the film.
> http://english.entgroup.cn/coming/
> 
> *Chart below is for Oz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/boxoffice.asp
> 
> Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also now to Turkey. I just don't know what to say anymore. Just maybe hug your loved ones a little tighter. This isn't the world I expected to pass on to my kids. _*sigh* _



But I like it! 
The Ghostbusters numbers here are going to be interesting because the critics liked it but right now the audience ratings are not good. And those can't all be from the horribly put out menfolk who whined for the past year about women ruining their childhood movie.
Looking at the Australian numbers, LOT is doing well, and looking at BFG's total numbers it seems that most of their foreign box office is from Australia.
As for the news the last two weeks  and often


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^_The BFG_ numbers.....probably due to school holidays, crappy weather and the book is a *big* favourite here.


----------



## Santress

More from Argentina (July 15, 2016):






Eric ****ing Northman
#alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan #laleyendadetarzan #buenosaires #argentina

*-phsofiape* instagram






Lo amo. Lo amo. Lo amo. Lo amo.
Los mejores 15 minutos de mi vida  jaja
#alexanderskarsgard #LaleyendadeTarzán

I love him. I love him. I love him. I love him.
The best 15 minutes of my life haha
#alexanderskarsgard # LaleyendadeTarzán

-*meli.corbetto* insstagram






El que te diga que los sueños no se hacen realidad... Bye bye  / Más de 250 fans conocieron a #AlexanderSkarsgard gracias @wbpictures.ar! Se viene #LaLeyendaDeTarzan el próximo 21/7! / gracias #MarianaMutri y @solacho por confiar en mí para la conducción del evento  / #Tarzan #Movie #Cine #Alex

Anyone who tells you that dreams do not come true ... Bye bye / Over 250 fans met #AlexanderSkarsgard thanks @ wbpictures.ar! It comes #LaLeyendaDeTarzan next 21/7! / #MarianaMutri and @solacho thanks for trusting me for the conduct of the event / #Tarzan #Movie #Cine #Alex

-*javiponzo* instagram






Alex Skarsgard in Buenos Aires... Seee!!! Eric Northman & Tarzan!
#alexskarsgard #alexskarsgård #leyendoftarzan #tarzan #ericnorthman #trueblood #gay #gays #gayboy #gayboys #gayguy #gayguys #gaygram #gayworld #instagay #instagays #instagayboy #instagayboys #instagayguy #instagayguys #instagaygram #instagayworld

-*alejomangeaud* instagram






#AlexanderSkarsgard #LaLeyendaDeTarzan #Argentina 

-*soolpereyra* instagram


----------



## Santress

#Selfie con #AlexanderSkarsgard en el evento para más de 250 fans realizado en #Argentina por @WBPictures_Ar

#Selfie with #AlexanderSkarsgard in the event for more than 250 fans made in #Argentina by @WBPictures_Ar






https://twitter.com/JaviPonzo/status/754136316690984960

Más de 250 fans conocieron a #AlexanderSkarsgard gracias a @WBPictures_Ar! Se viene #LaLeyendaDeTarzan el 21/7!

More than 250 fans met #AlexanderSkarsgard thanks to @WBPictures_Ar! #LaLeyendaDeTarzan 21/7 is coming!






https://twitter.com/JaviPonzo/status/754123476940820481






Si, ese corazon es mi amado Alexander Skarsgard! No nos dejaron tomar las fotos con nuestras camaras, asi que tendré que esperar que la foto oficial salga dentro de unas horas. Para las personas que me conocen saben que soy fan de True Blood a morir y que soy Team Eric toda mi vida! Fué super bello y amable, me firmo una foto que le lleve y le dije que si podia abrazarlo y me dijo que si (voy a morir cuando tenga la foto). En fin, me falta conocer a Ian Somerhalder y puedo morir en paz.

If that heart is my beloved Alexander Skarsgard! We were not allowed to take photos with our cameras, so I'll have to wait for the official photo out within hours. For people who know me know I'm a fan of True Blood to die and I'm Team Eric all my life! I was super beautiful and friendly, I signed a photo you take and I said if I could hug him and told me that if (I'll die when you have the photo). Anyway, I need to know Ian Somerhalder and I can die in peace.

-*joyaguilera* instagram






Gracias @WBPictures_Ar  @JaviPonzo  por la Premiere de #LaLeyendaDeTarzan con la presencia de #AlexanderSkarsgard

Thanks @WBPictures_Ar @JaviPonzo the Premiere of #The Legend of Tarzan with the presence of #AlexanderSkarsgard.

https://twitter.com/sunny0331/status/754152724405583872






Mi abuela se saco una foto con #AlexanderSkarsgard

My grandmother took  a photo with #AlexanderSkarsgard.”

https://twitter.com/Choppy015/status/754102091199705088

El hombre detrás de la leyenda llegó. Alexander Skarsgård estuvo en la Avant Premiere de #LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

“The man behind the legend came. Alexander Skarsgård was in the Avant Premiere of # The Legend of Tarzan.”






https://twitter.com/WBPictures_Ar/status/754154815756890112






Gracias a todos por venir al Meet & Greet con Alexander Skarsgård. Pronto subiremos más fotos. #LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

Thank you all for coming to the Meet & Greet with Alexander Skarsgård. Soon go up more pictures. #LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

https://twitter.com/WBPictures_Ar/status/754133522357575680







****ing sexy Eric northman #alexanderskarsgard.






“It’s very cute # alexanderskargärd #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan






Peeeero average blurred out, is a selfie with # alexanderskargärd #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan

-*manu_pe7* instagram






Oh my god you guys I got to meet Alexander freaking Skarsgård. I DONT THINK YOU UNDERSTAND.

-*blueboxgenius* instagram






“Eric ****ing Northman.”






Pope happy face
#alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan # laleyendadetarzán

-*phsofiape* instagram






“Alex Skarsgard in Buenos Aires… Seee!!! Eric Northman & Tarzan!”

-*alejomangeaud* instagram


----------



## Santress

Momento #Fan 1523 #alexanderskarsgård #TarzanEnArgentina #love

#Fan Time #TarzanEnArgentina 1523 # alexanderskarsgård #love

-*analiajuarez* instagram






ca, charlando con Tarzan


Aca, chatting with Tarzan

-*rolandogallego* instagram





#alexanderskarsgard en #BuenosAires #laleyendadetarzan cc @wbpictures.ar

#alexanderskarsgard in #BuenosAires #laleyendadetarzan cc @ wbpictures.ar






#BehindTheScenes de mi foto #alexanderskarsgard en #argentina #buenosaires / #laleyendadetarzan #tarzan

#BehindTheScenes My photo #alexanderskarsgard in #argentina #buenosaires / #laleyendadetarzan #tarzan

-*javiponzo* instagram






Lo amo. Lo amo. Lo amo. Lo amo.
Los mejores 15 minutos de mi vida  jaja
#alexanderskarsgard #LaleyendadeTarzán

I love him. I love him. I love him. I love him.
The best 15 minutes of my life haha
#alexanderskarsgard # LaleyendadeTarzán

-*meli.corbetto* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photo's. He looks good but definitely like the junket is starting to wear on him a little. Still as gracious as ever with his fans though.

@BuckeyeChicago  just came out of Ghostbusters...it's SUCH a fun film. Kate McKinnon is the MVP of the cast. She was brilliant. Great cameo's, SFX are definitely amped up. And CHemsworth was a great foil for the all-female team. Hint: Stay for the credits.


----------



## Kitkath70

Thank you for all the pictures.  I'm afraid we're nearing the end.  He'll go into the Amazon and come back out in full Ninja mode again.

Not sure if this was posted yet.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looks like he's at Iguazu Falls being touristy, and still wearing the wardrobe that he apparently borrowed from Dad:

https://twitter.com/wbpictures_ar


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kit & Buckeye!

From ASN:

More photos of Alex promoting The Legend of Tarzan in Argentina (07/15 & 07/16, 2016):

From today (July 16, 2016):







RECIÉN entrevisté a #AlexanderSkarsgård que es un divino total y está enamorado de Argentina. Pronto en @lacosacine

RECENTLY interviewed #AlexanderSkarsgård which is a divine total and is in love with Argentina. Soon in @lacosacine-blog

https://twitter.com/ElisBlack/status/754361756697423873

Estoy con plataformas de 10cm #LaLeyendaDeTarzan @WBPictures_Ar @lacosacine #LaCosaTarzan






I am with 10 cm  #TheLegendofTarzan @WBPictures_Ar @lacosacine #LaCosaTarzan  platforms

https://twitter.com/ElisBlack/status/754394431348957184

-*ElisBlack* twitter

More from yesterday (July 15, 2016):






LO AMO MUCHO #AlexanderSkarsgard

MUCH I LOVE #AlexanderSkarsgard

https://twitter.com/thatsmcqueen/status/754378240362504192
















Como alguien puede ser tan lindo #AlexanderSkarsgard

As someone can be so cute #AlexanderSkarsgard

https://twitter.com/thatsmcqueen/status/754376987494453248

-*thatsmcqueen* twitter


























Those eyes…He’s sexy and he know it.

-*oldm0ney* instagram


----------



## Santress

Una nueva y genial película: un sueco y un argentino perdidos en Cataratas descubren el valor del amor y la amistad

A new and brilliant film: lost trail on a Swede and an Argentine discovered the value of love and friendship

https://twitter.com/capitanintriga/status/754424923020521472

Pasé el día con Alexander Skarsgård y resultó ser divertido, ingenioso y piola. El jueves vean #LaLeyendaDeTarzanV

I spent the day with Alexander Skarsgård and it turned out to be fun, witty and it piola. On Thursday see #LaLeyendaDeTarzan






https://twitter.com/capitanintriga/status/754429006926245889

#LaGargantaDelDiablo como escenario ideal para hablar con Alex Scarsgard de #LaLeyendaDeTarzan. @C5N @WBPictures_ArView translation

#LaGargantaDelDiablo as ideal place to talk to Alex Scarsgard of #LaLeyendaDeTarzan. @C5N @WBPictures_Ar






https://twitter.com/ArenaFer/status/754422949063565313

Un stop en el salto"Dos Hermanas"con Tarzan suelto en la selva #AlexanderScarsgard #LaLeyendaDeTarzan @WBPictures_Ar

A stop on the "Two sisters" jump with Tarzan in the jungle #AlexanderScarsgard #LaLeyendaDeTarzan






https://twitter.com/ArenaFer/status/754432435744600068


----------



## twinkle.tink

I saw LoT today, my first movie in a while...and my first exposure to both main characters.
I really enjoyed it....I could actually see it again.


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday (July 7, 2016):






Recuerdos de anoche! Y él tan lindo y tan genial! #LaLeyendaDeTarzán #TeamEric @wbpictures.ar

Memories of last night! And he so cute and so cool! # LaLeyendaDeTarzán #TeamEric @ wbpictures.ar

-*yanidafonte* instagram


New pic from his Weibo:

Welcome to the jungle. Iguazú, Argentina. July 16th.






http://weibo.com/5976879300/DFbP4Dy...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1468725874410


----------



## Santress

More from promoting *LOT* in Argentina (July 15, 2016):

Gracias @WBPictures_Ar por la buena onda, la amabilidad y por traer a #AlexanderSkarsgard a la Argentina

Thank you @WBPictures_Ar for the good vibes, the kindness and bring #AlexanderSkarsgard to the  Argentina






https://twitter.com/Paola_TANGO/status/754444551314612224

Anoche en el Hotel Alvear con #AlexanderSkarsgard @WBPictures_Ar

Last night at the Hotel Alvear with #AlexanderSkarsgard @WBPictures_Ar





















https://twitter.com/sol_smilee/status/754390956552646656

Mi encuentro con #AlexanderSkarsgard @WBPictures_Ar

My encounter with #AlexanderSkarsgard @WBPictures_Ar





















https://twitter.com/sol_smilee/status/754390023445868544


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex photographed by *Kurt Iswarienko* (in *Entertainment Venezuela*):



 

 

 

Source:  *CharacteristicallyAskars* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More from yesterday (July 7, 2016):
> New pic from his Weibo:
> Welcome to the jungle. Iguazú, Argentina. July 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://weibo.com/5976879300/DFbP4Dy...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1468725874410



https://twitter.com/sol_smilee/status/754390023445868544[/QUOTE]

He's wearing shorts. It's nerdy sexy professor/park ranger, and I love this.  Why couldn't they have posted a pic of when were he's standing up in this outfit? I hope he wears this to WOW.


----------



## djuna1

This is for you @BuckeyeChicago! 









source: wbpictures_br - Snapchat


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

djuna1 said:


> This is for you @BuckeyeChicago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: wbpictures_br - Snapchat



Yes! Thank you! 
I can't help it,  I like this look. 
US weekend box office estimates are in, and LOT has passed 100 million:
3.) *The Legend Of Tarzan *(WB), 3,551 theaters (-40) / $3.3M Fri. / $4.6M Sat. (+39%) / $3.2M Sun. (-30%) / 3-day cume: *$11.1M *(-47%)/Total cume: $103.05M/Wk 3
http://deadline.com/2016/07/ghostbusters-weekend-box-office-1201787149/
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=tarzan2016.htm


----------



## Kitkath70

I like the sexy park ranger look too. He should do a series of travel videos to exotic locations wearing that outfit or his swim trunks. It would be a huge hit


----------



## AB Negative

*Worldwide:* *$193,650,257* 
as of July 17th.   Good job, Alex!  Once the China numbers come in there may be talk of a sequel, I hope.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> *Worldwide:* *$193,650,257*
> as of July 17th.   Good job, Alex!  Once the China numbers come in there may be talk of a sequel, I hope.


I'm happy that it crossed the 100 million mark domestically, it's a nice psychological mark to pass, in terms of expectations.
The reality is is needs to do much much better overseas than it has been, and I think was expected, to even get WB to think about a sequel. Even if the actual production budget was lower than 180 million it still hasn't made up that cost combined with marketing.
_*THE LEGEND OF TARZAN*_
Italy, the Nordics and the completion of Euro 2016 soccer action helped the Warner Bros’ pic swing to another *$22M* on 8,600 screens in 55 markets. The international total for the update on Edgar Rice Burroughs’ classic character is $90.6M. *Italy* pounded out a No. 1 start at $1.6M on 550 screens while the Nordics generated a collective $4.5M. Star Alexander Skarsgard hails from *Sweden* and did a local promotional push there which helped the market ape out to a $2.2M start on 283 screens.
Despite the tragedy in Nice at the beginning of the weekend, *France* dropped just 4% on the film as folks sought escapist distractions. The cume there is $6.3M. The lead market is Mexico at $9.3M followed by the UK at $8.8M; Russia with $7.6M; France; Australia ($6.2M) and Korea ($6.1M).
_Tarzan_ gets a special treat this week when he swings into a rare July slot for a Hollywood film in China on Tuesday. Brazil and Spain also open this week.
http://deadline.com/2016/07/ghostbu...tional-box-office-weekend-results-1201787698/
Though, if they want to have a low cost sequel, I think they could do some variation of Kit's suggestion. 



Kitkath70 said:


> I like the sexy park ranger look too. He should do a series of travel videos to exotic locations wearing that outfit or his swim trunks. It would be a huge hit


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Djuna & Buckeye.

More of Alex promoting* LOT* in Brazil today (July 17, 2016):

Videos:

Alex greeting Brazilian fans:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-BZrlBV2q/

"Hi Brazil! This is my office today.“ Alexander Skarsgård is already in Brazil! The actor arrived in Foz do Iguaçu, Brazil from Argentina and will be in São Paulo tomorrow for the premiere of the film #The Legend of Tarzan. Follow behind the scenes on our channels (@wbpictures_br). #TarzanNoBrasil

-*wbpictures_br* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH91WEhDuGV/?taken-by=hugogloss

Acabei de entrevistar o muso Alexander Skarsgård, o #Tarzan em frente as Cataratas do Iguaçú! Ele é muito gente boa! Em breve no Hugogloss.com ! E amanha teremos #glosspremiere em SP e ele vai!! Vai ser babado! #MeChamaDeJane #GlossPremiereTarzan

Just interviewed muso Alexander Skarsgård, the #Tarzan across the Iguaçu Falls! He's very good people! Soon the Hugogloss.com! And tomorrow we #glosspremiere in SP and it will !! You will be drooling! #MeChamaDeJane #GlossPremiereTarzan

-*hugogloss* instagram

Hugo Gloss e o Alexander Skarsgard nas Cataratas #AlexanderSkarsgard

Hugo Gloss and Alexander Skarsgard at the falls #AlexanderSkarsgard






https://twitter.com/tamariasandoval/status/754710418690543617






360 nas Cataratas do Iguaçú com o #Tarzan ! #MeChamaDeJane #cadêocipó #alexanderskarsgard

360 in Iguaçu Falls with #Tarzan! #MeChamaDeJane # Cadêocipó #alexanderskarsgard

-*hugogloss* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm happy that it crossed the 100 million mark domestically, it's a nice psychological mark to pass, in terms of expectations.
> The reality is is needs to do much much better overseas than it has been, and I think was expected, to even get WB to think about a sequel. Even if the actual production budget was lower than 180 million it still hasn't made up that cost combined with marketing.
> _*THE LEGEND OF TARZAN*_
> Italy, the Nordics and the completion of Euro 2016 soccer action helped the Warner Bros’ pic swing to another *$22M* on 8,600 screens in 55 markets. The international total for the update on Edgar Rice Burroughs’ classic character is $90.6M. *Italy* pounded out a No. 1 start at $1.6M on 550 screens while the Nordics generated a collective $4.5M. Star Alexander Skarsgard hails from *Sweden* and did a local promotional push there which helped the market ape out to a $2.2M start on 283 screens.
> Despite the tragedy in Nice at the beginning of the weekend, *France* dropped just 4% on the film as folks sought escapist distractions. The cume there is $6.3M. The lead market is Mexico at $9.3M followed by the UK at $8.8M; Russia with $7.6M; France; Australia ($6.2M) and Korea ($6.1M).
> _Tarzan_ gets a special treat this week when he swings into a rare July slot for a Hollywood film in China on Tuesday. Brazil and Spain also open this week.
> http://deadline.com/2016/07/ghostbu...tional-box-office-weekend-results-1201787698/
> Though, if they want to have a low cost sequel, I think they could do some variation of Kit's suggestion.


The foreign numbers on Box Office Mojo are as of 7/10.  We should see a big up tick in totals tomorrow when the new weeks numbers update.  They are expecting 75% from overseas. Right now it's about 50/50.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Djuna & Buckeye.
> More of Alex promoting* LOT* in Brazil today (July 17, 2016):
> "Hi Brazil! This is my office today.“ Alexander Skarsgård is already in Brazil! The actor arrived in Foz do Iguaçu, Brazil from Argentina and will be in São Paulo tomorrow for the premiere of the film #The Legend of Tarzan. Follow behind the scenes on our channels (@wbpictures_br). #TarzanNoBrasil
> -*wbpictures_br* instagram
> ps://www.instagram.com/p/BH91WEhDuGV/?taken-by=hugogloss
> Just interviewed muso Alexander Skarsgård, the #Tarzan across the Iguaçu Falls! He's very good people! Soon the Hugogloss.com! And tomorrow we #glosspremiere in SP and it will !! You will be drooling! #MeChamaDeJane #GlossPremiereTarzan
> -*hugogloss* instagram
> Hugo Gloss and Alexander Skarsgard at the falls #AlexanderSkarsgard
> https://twitter.com/tamariasandoval/status/754710418690543617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 nas Cataratas do Iguaçú com o #Tarzan ! #MeChamaDeJane #cadêocipó #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> 360 in Iguaçu Falls with #Tarzan! #MeChamaDeJane # Cadêocipó #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> -*hugogloss* instagram



This pic makes me feel as if I've accidentally ingested my cat's premium grade catnip 



Kitkath70 said:


> The foreign numbers on Box Office Mojo are as of 7/10.  We should see a big up tick in totals tomorrow when the new weeks numbers update.  They are expecting 75% from overseas. Right now it's about 50/50.


I noticed that and I hope that there is some delay in reporting/adding up the totals, because only 90 million just seems low.


----------



## Santress

More of Alex in South America promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* (July 17, 2016):







Frente a la impactante naturaleza. Alexander Skarsgård en las Cataratas del Iguazú. #LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

Facing the stunning nature. Alexander Skarsgård at the Iguazu Falls. #LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

-*WBPictures_Ar* twitter

https://twitter.com/WBPictures_Ar/status/754783894893891584






Alexander Skarsgård touring Iguazu Falls before the premiere of # LaLeyendaDeTarzán.

Alexander Skarsgård recorriendo las Cataratas del Iguazú antes del estreno de ‪ #‎LaLeyendaDeTarzán‬.

-*wbpictures.ar* instagram






#jeghar #mødtTarzanIRL #Brazil #chancen? #Tarzan2016 #film #Sejnu #AlexanderSkarsgård #hanerretcool

-*tbtouray99* instagram






Uma voltinha por Congonhas e encontro quem? Alexander Skarsgård hahahhahaha  #tarzam #trueblood

A walk through Congonhas and against whom? Alexander Skarsgård hahahahaha #tarzam #trueblood

-*sarasouzaa_* instagram







“Alexander Skarsgård, who stars in the Tarzan movies, landed in SP He was photographed at Congonhas airport on Sunday afternoon, 17. The Swedish actor will release ‘The Legend of Tarzan’ in Brazil."

http://ego.globo.com/famosos/notici...iveu-o-tarzan-no-cinema-desembarca-em-sp.html

Fan videos:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-osLnA3DT/?taken-by=stefannieborges

https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-qI4UD1Bd/?taken-by=obsessionvalley


----------



## Santress

More from promoting *LOT* in South America (July 17, 2016):






#trueblood #tarzan

-*beatrizfurquim* instagram






Iguazu Falls. Warner Bros Event. #alexanderskarsgard.

-*inspiratravel* instagram






#AlexanderSkarsgard , o Eric de #TrueBlood, promovendo #Tarzan. Atendendo com muita simpatia a todos que se aproximando, apesar dos "blogueiros" e "assessores" tentando intimidar. #erictrueblood #IwannaDoBadThingsWithYou

#AlexanderSkarsgard, Eric #TrueBlood, promoting #Tarzan. I view with great sympathy to all who approached, despite the "bloggers" and "advisors" trying to intimidate. #erictrueblood #IwannaDoBadThingsWithYou

-*edmundos* instagram

Other *LOT* promotions:

June 20, 2016, New York:






Alexander Skarsgard  #thelegendsoftarzan #biglittlelies #hidden #battleship #melancholia #trueblood #exit #trustme #zoolander2 #waroneveryone #whatmaisieknew #zoolander #killyourdarlings #strawdogs #thegiver #theeast #cuppen #nyc #actor #alexanderskarsgard

-*nadinepopovic* instagram

*LOT* premiere (July 7, 2016, Beijing, China):






#alexanderskarsgard







-*nooo_lita* instagram

+

Another *LOT* poster from *HUSDESIGN*:

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by HUSDESIGN. #legendoftarzan @legendoftarzan






https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/755061228729430020


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

New promo pics of Alex in *The Legend of Tarzan*:

The Legend has returned. See Alexander Skarsgard in the #LegendOfTarzan today: http://******/tarzantix







-*legendoftarzan* twitter

https://twitter.com/legendoftarzan/status/755097240042020864

Aquí el trailer de Tarzán Con Alexander Skarsgard  https://i.ytimg.com/vi/VEEYWTPvmis/maxresdefault.jpg…

Here's the trailer for Tarzan
With Alexander Skarsgard https://i.ytimg.com/vi/VEEYWTPvmis/maxresdefault.jpg ...






-*25Ara5* twitter

https://twitter.com/25Ara5/status/754017773768970240


----------



## Santress

Alex at a photo call for *The Legend of Tarzan* (July 18, 2016, São Paulo, Brazil):













Source: * Just Jared*


----------



## Santress

Source: *Just Jared





*
São Paulo. A Warner Bros. promoveu, no inicio da tarde desta segunda, um 'photo call' com o ator sueco, astro de Hollywood, Alexander Skarsgård (intérprete do personagem Eric Northman na série “True Blood”), no luxuoso Hotel Unique, localizado no bairro dos Jardim Paulista. Ele está no Brasil, pela primeira vez, para divulgar o filme "A Lenda de Tarzan", que estreia em 21 de julho, e no qual ele faz o personagem principal. Foto BrasilNews #revistaportfolio

Sao Paulo. Warner Bros. promoted in the early afternoon of Monday, a "call photo 'with the Swedish actor, Hollywood star Alexander Skarsgård (character artist Eric Northman in the series" True Blood "), at the luxurious Hotel Unique, located in the Jardim Paulista neighborhood . He is in Brazil for the first time, to promote the film "The Legend of Tarzan," which opens on July 21, and in which he is the main character. Photo BrasilNews #revistaportfolio

-*revista_portfolio* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard está em São Paulo. A Warner Bros. promoveu, no inicio da tarde desta segunda, um 'photo call' com o ator sueco, astro de Hollywood, Alexander Skarsgård (intérprete do personagem Eric Northman na série “True Blood”), no luxuoso Hotel Unique, localizado no bairro dos Jardim Paulista. Ele está no Brasil, pela primeira vez, para divulgar o filme "A Lenda de Tarzan", que estreia em 21 de julho, e no qual ele faz o personagem principal. E o snapchat da @wbpictures_br esta mostrando tudo, corre lá #AlexanderSkarsgard #LegendofTarzan #ALendadeTarzan @legendoftarzan @wbpictures_br #saopaulo #harrypotter #2016 #comics #dc #davidyates #geek #nerd #premiere #geeks #tarzanandjane #uk #usa #fit #brazil #nyc #movie #film #series #warnerbros #us #fitness #snapchat #margotrobbie #sp #brasil #boatarde
#margotrobbie alexanderskarsgard warnerbros series ...

Alexander Skarsgard is in São Paulo. Warner Bros. promoted in the early afternoon of Monday, a "call photo 'with the Swedish actor, Hollywood star Alexander Skarsgård (character artist Eric Northman in the series" True Blood "), at the luxurious Hotel Unique, located in the Jardim Paulista neighborhood . He is in Brazil for the first time, to promote the film "The Legend of Tarzan," which opens on July 21, and in which he is the main character. And Snapchat of @wbpictures_br this showing everything runs there #AlexanderSkarsgard #LegendofTarzan #ALendadeTarzan @legendoftarzan @wbpictures_br #saopaulo #harrypotter # 2016 #comics #dc #davidyates #geek #nerd #premiere #geeks #tarzanandjane #uk #Use #fit #brazil #nyc #movie #film #series #warnerbros #us #fitness #snapchat #margotrobbie #sp #brasil #boatarde
#margotrobbie alexanderskarsgard Warnerbros series ...

-*rafanerds* instagram






O sueco Alexander Skargård, astro de #ALendaDeTarzan, já está aqui no Brasil!

#TarzanNoBrasil #AlexanderSkarsgard #Warner #Cinema #site #SétimaCabine

The Swede Alexander Skärgård, star of #ALendaDeTarzan, is already here in Brazil!

#TarzanNoBrasil #AlexanderSkarsgard #Warner #Cinema #site # SétimaCabine

-*agenciabrazilnews* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #alendadetarzan #tarzan #hotelunique O Ator veio no brasil divulgar novo filme A lenda de tarzan

#alexanderskarsgard #alendadetarzan #tarzan #hotelunique The Actor came to Brazil disclose new movie The Legend of Tarzan

-*renatophoto* instagram






Foto exclusiva da primeira sessão no Brasil do ator Alexander Skarsgård, astro de #ALendadeTarzan. #TarzanNoBrasil

Exclusive photo of the first session in Brazil actor Alexander Skarsgård, #ALendadeTarzan star. #TarzanNoBrasil

-*wbpictures_br* instagram






The Legend of Tarzan actor is seen promoting his new film while in Sao Paolo, Brazil.

http://www.eonline.com/photos/6/the-big-picture-today-s-hot-pics/710358






O sueco Alexander Skargård, astro de #ALendaDeTarzan, já está aqui no Brasil!

#TarzanNoBrasil #AlexanderSkarsgard #Warner #Cinema #site #SétimaCabine

The Swede Alexander Skärgård, star of #ALendaDeTarzan, is already here in Brazil!

-*setimacabine* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at today's photo call for *LOT* (July 18, 2016, São Paulo, Brazil):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at with fans in Brazil (July 17, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What in vamp-hell is his stylist/makeup person thinking?

It's s return to the waxy look of Sweden. Not a fan. And his lips and the rim of eyes are too red.

Alex is a naturally handsome guy. He doesn't need more than moisturiser and a light dusting of bronzer (maybe light concealer if his allergies are giving him dark circles and more eye baggage than normal)

He needs a haircut too. His glorious fivehead always starts looking like a six when it's too long.

I hope he goes Hawaii-style feral on his Greenpeace expedition and gets a tan and some stubble.


----------



## Kitkath70

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What in vamp-hell is his stylist/makeup person thinking?
> 
> It's s return to the waxy look of Sweden. Not a fan. And his lips and the rim of eyes are too red.
> 
> Alex is a naturally handsome guy. He doesn't need more than moisturiser and a light dusting of bronzer (maybe light concealer if his allergies are giving him dark circles and more eye baggage than normal)
> 
> He needs a haircut too. His glorious fivehead always starts looking like a six when it's too long.
> 
> I hope he goes Hawaii-style feral on his Greenpeace expedition and gets a tan and some stubble.



Damn, I thought it was Eric Northman come to life.  Pale with red rimmed eyes.  Someone needs to put the concealer down.  I know he's probably exhausted, but this looks plain weird.  The airline needs to lose those press clothes too.  I'm over them.  I like the pull over polo shirts, but these button down shirts need to go.  The just don't "fit" him. He looks too preppy.  Sick of the shoes with no socks too.  I'm waiting for the return of jeans and tshirt Skars.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What in vamp-hell is his stylist/makeup person thinking?
> 
> It's s return to the waxy look of Sweden. Not a fan. *And his lips and the rim of eyes are too red.*
> 
> Alex is a naturally handsome guy. He doesn't need more than moisturiser and a light dusting of bronzer (maybe light concealer if his allergies are giving him dark circles and more eye baggage than normal)
> 
> He needs a haircut too. His glorious fivehead always starts looking like a six when it's too long.
> 
> I hope he goes Hawaii-style feral on his Greenpeace expedition and gets a tan and some stubble.



His lips are usually overdone on red carpets and the photocalls. I hate it.
Though he'll not have to worry about it again for some time, as this is it for the LOT promo tour (maybe now I'll have time to catch up on all the articles!).  I hope he enjoys his Greenpeace adventure, and his time off. No press, no photos, no makeup, or stylists. Hopefully he'll get his own clothes back now


----------



## Santress

From the *LOT* Brazil premiere (July 18, 2016):






TUDO que eu queria agora era ter ido na Premiere e ver esse Maravilhoso  Por que tão lindo ???????????? 
#EternoEric #SddsTrueBlood #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #BoaNoite


ALL I wanted now was to have gone on Premiere and see this Wonderful Why so beautiful ????????????
#EternoEric #SddsTrueBlood #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #BoaNoite

-*jack_nardini* instagram








Todo mundo comigo: Até Tarzan, tá botando pra quebrar! 
#sddseric #casei #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

Everyone with me: Even Tarzan're putting to break!
#sddseric #casei #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

-*_cjunior* instagram

-*jumonegatto* instagram







Em Sampa, na pré estreia do filme #tarzan 
#AlexanderSkarsgard #hugogloss
#glosspremiere #sampa #glamour #fama #luxo #sucesso

In Sampa, pre premiere of #tarzan
#AlexanderSkarsgard #hugogloss
#glosspremiere #sampa #glamour #fama #luxo #sucesso
https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/235835910#media

-*amazonaspri* instagram







Alexander Skarsgård, de #ALendadeTarzan já está entre nós! @hugogloss entrevistando o ator-boy-magya #TarzanNoBrasil #tarzan #warnerbros #warnerbrosbr #legendoftarzan #alexandeskarsgard #filme #movie

Alexander Skarsgård of #ALendadeTarzan already among us! @hugogloss interviewing actor-boy-Magyk #TarzanNoBrasil #tarzan #warnerbros #warnerbrosbr #legendoftarzan #alexandeskarsgard #filme #movie

-*acessocultural *instagram






E não é que o Rei da Selva aprendeu a fazer selfie? #ALendaDeTarzan #Tarzan #glosspremiere

And is not that the King of the Jungle learned to make selfie? #ALendaDeTarzan #Tarzan #glosspremiere

-*dougpelomundo* instagram







Première do filme "A Lenda de Tarzan" e nada melhor do que tirar uma selfie com o lindo Alexander Skarsgård, que além de lindo é super simpático! #tarzan

Première of the film "The Legend of Tarzan" and nothing better than taking a selfie with gorgeous Alexander Skarsgård, who besides beautiful is super friendly!  #tarzan

-*nuups* instagram







#Selfie com o Tarzan, o ator Alexander Skarsgård protagonista de A Lenda de Tarzan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 na pré estreia do filme, valeu@hugogloss pelo presente e pelo convite fofo de dançar#Éotchan pra toda Internet ver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














#glosspremiere#CloseCerto#Arteview#HugoGloss#eotchannaselva#alexandreskarsgard#glosspremieretarzan#Tarzan

#Selfie With Tarzan actor Alexander Skarsgård protagonist of The Legend of Tarzan in the pre premiere of the film, thanks @hugogloss the present and cute invitation to dance # Éotchan to see all Internet #glosspremiere #CloseCerto #Arteview #HugoGloss #eotchannaselva # alexandreskarsgard #glosspremieretarzan #Tarzan

-*fernando348* instagram







Alexander disse que ama farofa. Quem não ama farofa? #tarzan #premiere #hugogloss #callmenow #alexanderskarsgard #sãopaulo #cinema

Alexander said he loves crumbly. Who does not love crumbly? #tarzan #premiere #hugogloss #callmenow #alexanderskarsgard # sãopaulo #cinema

-*pamelalleao* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard por mim em SP 

Alexander Skarsgård by me in SP

-*rafamaiazinho* instagram







São Paulo. Multidão de fãs cercaram astro de Hollywood, ator sueco ALEXANDER SKARSGARD (da série "True Blood"), na pré-estreia do filme "A Lenda de Tarzan". Foto BrasilNews #revistaportfolio #alexanderskarsgard

Sao Paulo. fans crowd surrounded the Hollywood star, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard (from the series "True Blood"), at the premiere of the film "The Legend of Tarzan". Photo BrasilNews #revistaportfolio #alexanderskarsgard

-*revista_portfolio* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgård e Hugo Gloss antes da sessão do filme A Lenda de Tarzan começar. #HugoGloss #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan #Tarzan #filme #PreEstreia #glosspremiere #thelegendoftarzan

Alexander Skarsgård and Hugo Gloss before the film session The Legend of Tarzan start. #HugoGloss #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan #Tarzan #filme #PreEstreia #glosspremiere #thelegendoftarzan

-*arteview* instagram 







Me chama de Jane, Tarzan! (Alexander Skarsgård / Hugo Gloss)

Me chama de Jane, Tarzan! (Alexander Skarsgård / Hugo Gloss)

-*_julianacamacho* instagram







Selfie com o #Tarzan  #ALendaDeTarzan #hugogloss

Selfie with #Tarzan #The Legend of Tarzan #hugogloss

-*evertoonsantos* instagram






Première do filme A Lenda de Tarzan
#AlexanderSkarsgard (Ator Do Tarzan)

Premiere of the film The Legend of Tarzan
#AlexanderSkarsgard (Actor From Tarzan)

-*felipe_eeu* instagram







Então isso aconteceu hoje. #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #TrueBlood #EricNorth

Then it happened today. #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #TrueBlood #EricNorth

-*hudsoncatao* instagram





Eric I Wanna Be Your Sookie  #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #ericnorthman #premieretarzan #premiere #alendadetarzan #thelegendoftarzan #caixabelasartes #hugogloss #trueblood #truebloodforever #love #beautiful #lovely

-*jjshadowcat* instagram






Eu e meu truta Tarzan que na verdade é o vampiro Eric de True Blood!
#Tarzan #TrueBlood

Me and my Tarzan trout which is actually the vampire Eric in True Blood!
#Tarzan #TrueBlood

-*isramatos* instagram






Um dia sensacional sem selfie mas com lembranças que nao me deixam tirar o sorriso do rosto!  ir a uma premiere sem nem sequer o ingresso é uma loucura, mas mais loucura ainda é a simpatia e educação dessa pessoa sensacional #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan

A sensational day without selfie but with memories that do not make me get the face smile! go to a premiere without even the entrance is crazy, but crazy is still more sympathy and education this sensational person #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan

-*lee_fsanches* instagram


----------



## Santress

Essa foi pra mim  #tarzannobrasi

That was for me #tarzan in Brazil







OMG! Esse Tarzan hein?

OMG! This Tarzan huh?

-*thelmhaa* instagram






Olhem só o #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard sigam o Snapchat RETALHOCLUB para acompanhar o tapete vermelho do filme #ALendaDeTarzan

just look at the #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan follow Snapchat RETAIL CLUB to accompany the red carpet movie #ALendaDeTarzan

-*retalho.club* instagram







Pré estreia do filme A Lenda de Tarzan com Hugo Gloss e Alexander Skarsgard. Confira nosso Snapchat que tem mais. #HugoGloss #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan #Tarzan #filme #PreEstreia

Pre premiere of the film The Legend of Tarzan with Hugo Gloss and Alexander Skarsgard. Check out our Snapchat which has more. #HugoGloss #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan #Tarzan #filme #PreEstreia

-*arteview* instagram






Todo mundo comigo: Até Tarzan, tá botando pra quebrar! 
#sddseric #casei #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

Everyone with me: Even Tarzan're putting to break!
#sddseric #casei #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

-*_cjunior *instagram


----------



## Santress

baldepipocaNossa foto em HQ agora da passagem de Alexander pelo Brasil. #ALendaDeTarzan

popcorn bucket Our photo in HQ now the passage of Alexander by Brazil. #The Legend of Tarzan

-*baldepipoca* instagram







Com o #Tarzan em pessoa na nossa #GlossPremiere em SP!! Ele é muito maravilhoso!!! Obrigado a todo mundo que foi làá! Close certissimooo! Tks @wbpictures_br ! Em breve entrevista com ele no hugogloss.com! Tarzan estreia dia 21!! #Tarzan

With #Tarzan in person in our #GlossPremiere in SP !! It is so wonderful!!! Thank you to everyone who was laa! Close certissimooo! Tks @wbpictures_br! In brief interview with him in hugogloss.com! Tarzan debut 21 !! #Tarzan

-*hugogloss* instagram






Um dia sensacional sem selfie mas com lembranças que nao me deixam tirar o sorriso do rosto!  ir a uma premiere sem nem sequer o ingresso é uma loucura, mas mais loucura ainda é a simpatia e educação dessa pessoa sensacional #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan

A sensational day without selfie but with memories that do not make me get the face smile! go to a premiere without even the entrance is crazy, but crazy is still more sympathy and education this sensational person #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendadeTarzan

-*lee_fsanches* instagram






Com Alexander Skarsgård o Tarzan de A Lenda de Tarzan, na pré estreia do filme, valeu @hugogloss #glosspremiere #CloseCerto #Arteview #HugoGloss #eotchan #alexandreskarsgård #ALendadeTarzan #Tarzan #thelegendoftarzan

Alexander Skarsgård Tarzan of The Legend of Tarzan, the pre premiere of the film, thanks @hugogloss #glosspremiere #CloseCerto #Arteview #HugoGloss #eotchan # alexandreskarsgård #ALendadeTarzan #Tarzan #thelegendoftarzan

-*lhegal*  instagram






Premiere de A Lenda de Tarzan com a presença de Alexander Skarsgard!
Muito obrigada @hugogloss pela oportunidade.

Premiere of The Legend of Tarzan in the presence of Alexander Skarsgard!
Thank you for the opportunity @hugogloss.

-*jumonegatto* instagram






MARAVILHOSO! Alexander Skarsgård já posou para a imprensa, atendeu TODOS os fãs e agora vai ver o filme. Simpatia em pessoa  #alendadetarzan

WONDERFUL! Alexander Skarsgård has posed for the press, ALL met fans and will now see the movie. Sympathy in person #alendadetarzan






OLHA ELES! @hugogloss e Alexander Skarsgård juntos aqui na premiere em SP! #alendadetarzan

LOOKING AT THEM! @hugogloss and Alexander Skarsgård together here at the premiere in SP! #alendadetarzan

-*teenstarsoficial *instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New photos of Alex promoting *The Legend of Tarzan*, meeting fans and touring the *Museu do Futebol* in São Paulo, Brazil (July 19, 2016):







Será que eu morri! Tô apaixonada! Melhor pessoa e com melhor staff! #EricNorthman #AlexanderSkarsgard #tarzan

Did I died! I'm in love! Better person and better staff! #EricNorthman #AlexanderSkarsgard #tarzan







O que dizer sobre o dia de hoje simplesmente sem palavras! Melhor pessoa um amor,um fofo tudo de bom que uma pessoa pode ser, meu eterno Eric Northman! Quando todas as horas valem a pena,melhor staff! Amo demais! #EricNorthman #Tarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard

What about today simply speechless! Best person a love, a fluffy all the good that a person can be, my eternal Eric Northman! When all hours worth, better staff! Love it too much! #EricNorthman #Tarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard

*This one looks like it's from July 18, 2016

Source: * michelepacifico* instagram






How about an afternoon in the park with @marcela_mont? #TarzanNoBrasil #ALendadeTarzan

Que tal uma tarde no parque com a @marcela_mont ? #TarzanNoBrasil #ALendadeTarzan

-*wbpictures_br* twitter

https://twitter.com/wbpictures_br/status/755480503822745600

Alexander Skarsgard no Museu do Futebol.(Via: @wbpictures_br)





















Alexander Skarsgard at the Museu do Futebol

-*wbpictures_br* via *SkarsgardBrasil* twitter

https://twitter.com/SkarsgardBrasil/status/755504747491328000






I care about very few people in this world. A small handful of vampires and you. Eric Northman
#EricNorthman #Trueblood #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #vampire #tvshow #geek #Nerd #Tarzan #cinema #movies #moviemaniacs #SP #vampires #cinefilo #truebloodforever #legendoftarzan #tarzan2016

-*cfelipelli* instagram






Today's tour at the Football Museum (@museudofutebol) was with Alexander Skarsgård, leading actor from the new movie "Legend of Tarzan". We talked football history, being a fan and national (both Brazilian and Swedish) teams. Fun times at work and something to keep in my memory!

-*anafriedman* instagram







OMFG!!!!!!! Thanks for your attention, you are adorable!!! #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #hbo #ericnorthman #truebloodforever #vampire #vampires #tarzan2016 #brazil #brasil #tarzanbrasil

-*wiiiiill182* instagram







Último dia com Alexander Skarsgard de A lenda do Tarzan, para Warner Bros. Entrevista Video Show! #job #working #ALendaDeTarzan #WarnerBros #makeupartist #fabioziccardi

Last day with Alexander Skarsgard A lenda do Tarzan for Warner Bros. Interview Video Show! #job #Working #ALendaDeTarzan #WarnerBros #makeupartist #fabioziccardi

-*fabioziccardi* instagram






O Rei das Selvas e o Rei do Futebol. Hoje foi o dia do ator Alexander Skarsgård conhecer o Museu do Futebol em São Paulo. #ALendadeTarzan #TarzanNoBrasil

The King of the Jungle and the King of Football. Today was the day the actor Alexander Skarsgård visited the Museu do Futebol in São Paulo. #The Legend of Tarzan #TarzanNoBrasil

-*wbpictures_br* instagram


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from July 18, 2016 (Brazil):






Aexander Skarsgård






Um zoom na foto em grupo ♥
#alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan #vampire #hbo #sweden #brazil #saopaulo

A zoom in the picture in the ♥
# Alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan #vampire #hbo #sweden #brazil #saopaulo

-*adribrutal* instagram






Tarzan  #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #ericnorthman #trueblood

-*dannyraucci *instagram







With the amazing Alexander Skarsgard #legendoftarzan #trueblood #ericnorthman #TarzanNoBrasil

-*bxtotheo* instagram






Me and my future husband, Alexander Skarsgard!!! My Ericc!!!!! Thanks for making everything so special #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #vampireeric #ericnorthman #trueblood #idol #tarzan #dreamcametrue

-*itsguii* instagram






Unknown we are to the wild and to the both of us
#alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #trueblood

-*daviventtura* instagram






Homem Macaco! TER | 01h: #DaniloGentili recebe o novo #Tarzan, #AlexanderSkarsgård, nesta terça, no #TheNoite. #Compartilhe #sbtnaweb #sbtacido

Monkey Man! TER | 01h: #DaniloGentili gets the new #Tarzan, # AlexanderSkarsgård, on Tuesday, in #TheNoite. #Compartilhe #sbtnaweb #sbtacido

-*sbtacido* instagram

*LOT* premiere in Brazil (July 18, 2016):






Apolo Existe  eu e alexander skarsgård, pense em uma pessoa atenciosa muito gente boa, valeu a pena passar a noite toda no frio para conhecer ele  #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #tarzannobrasil

Apollo There I Skarsgård and Alexander, think of a caring person very good people, it was worth spending all night in the cold to meet him #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #tarzannobrasil

-*crisgadot* instagram






#job #AlexanderSkarsgard #ALendaDeTarzan #team #WarnerBros #makeupartist #fabioziccardi

-*fabioziccardi *instagram


----------



## Santress

Extremamente simpático, pegou o celular da minha mão e ❣ #AlexanderSkarsgard #Premiere #ALendadoTarzan #HugoGloss

Extremely friendly, he took the phone from my hand and ❣ #AlexanderSkarsgard #Premiere #ALendadoTarzan #HugoGloss







Close certo ❣ #AlexanderSkarsgard #AlendadoTarzan #HugoGloss

Close right ❣ #AlexanderSkarsgard #AlendadoTarzan #HugoGloss

-*kamillahbarross* instagram






Ontem estive na pré estreia de "A Lenda do Tarzan" aqui em São Paulo, junto com o ator Alexander Skarsgård e o Hugo Gloss, fiz a cobertura lá no snap retalhoclub, ainda da tempo de ver. #TarzanNoBrasil

Yesterday I was in the pre premiere of "The Legend of Tarzan" in São Paulo, along with actor Alexander Skarsgård and Hugo Gloss, did coverage there in the snap retalhoclub, still time to see. #TarzanNoBrasil

-*taabmagia* instagram






Se disserem que ganhei um carinho do #Tarzan eu nao vou negar. Mas foi só o ângulo mesmo  ( Manu Scarpa) #GlossPremiere

If you say that I gained an affection of #Tarzan I will not deny. But it was not the same angle ( Manu Scarpa) #GlossPremiere

-*hugogloss* instagram






Alexander e esses olhos  #glosspremiere #alendadetarzan #alexanderskarsgard

Alexander and these #glosspremiere eyes #alendadetarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*anna_caroliiina* instagram

Fan pics from July 17, 2016 (Brazil):






Mais tarzan  #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #AtéTarzanTaBotandoPraQuebrar #ÉoTchanNaSelva

More tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood # AtéTarzanTaBotandoPraQuebrar # ÉoTchanNaSelva

-*dannyraucci *instagram






Meu vampiro favorito, mais simpático,mais legal de todos #alexanderskarsgard #TrueBlood #Tarzan #Vampire #DreamComeTrue

My favorite vampire, nicest, coolest of all #alexanderskarsgard #TrueBlood #Tarzan #Vampire #DreamComeTrue









#alexanderskarsgard#DreamComeTrue#TrueBlood#ericnorthman

-*ind0minus_tauben* instagram






Sonho de adolescente realizado!! Conheci meu vampiro favorito e ainda entreguei meu desenho e ensinei ele a falar português! Não tenho palavras pra descrever esses dias junto com vc!! True Blood me fez falta mas vc veio pra cá pra matar um pouquinho das saudades!! Te amo Alexander Skarsgard!!!!  #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #vampireeric #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan #idol #dreamcametrue

teenage dream come true !! I met my favorite vampire and even gave my drawing and taught him to speak Portuguese! I have no words to describe these days along with you !! True Blood made me miss but u came here to kill a bit of nostalgia !! I love Alexander Skarsgard !!!! # Alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #vampireeric #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan #idol #dreamcametrue

-*itsguii* instagram






#atétarzantabotandopraquebrar #alexanderskarsgard

-*karenammb* instagram


----------



## Santress

I wanna do real bad things with you






But i know this much is true






I don't know what you've done to me

-*nortonoficial* instagram






The Legend of Tarzan starring Alexander Skarsgard

#TheLegendOfTarzan #Tarzan #Tarzan2016 #AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #Zoolander #GenerationKill #Paparazzi #LadyGaga #Battleship #Melancholia #TheGiver #Film #Movie #Cinema #RedCarpet #EricNorthman #Premiere #ALendaDeTarzan #SaoPaulo #SP #Brasil #Brazil

-*danilogobatto* instagram

Fan photos from July 19, 2016 (Brazil):






Me and Tarzan!!!! #alexanderskarsgard

-*liiddss* instagram






Jane's e Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #tietando

Jane and Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #tietando

-*pfmazzola* instagram


----------



## jooa

Probably the first time I hear from Alex that he has a girlfriend


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> *Probably the first time I hear from Alex that he has a girlfriend*




I think he's mentioned it at least once during parts of this promo tour, and de facto confirmed that even a little earlier.

ETA: Adam Hochschild, who wrote King Leopold's Ghost, writes about LOT:

Some time ago I wrote a book about one of the great crimes of the last 150 years: the conquest and exploitation of the Congo by King Leopold II of Belgium. When King Leopold’s Ghost: A Story of Greed, Terror and Heroism in Colonial Africa was published, I thought I had found all the major characters in that brutal patch of history.

But a few weeks ago I realized that I had left one out: Tarzan...
In case you hadn’t noticed, that film has yet to be made. And so imagine my surprise, when, a few weeks ago, in a theater in a giant mall, I encountered two characters I had written about in King Leopold’s Ghost_. _And who was onscreen with them? A veteran of nearly a century of movies – silent and talking, in black and white as well as color, animated as well as live action (not to speak of TV shows and video games): Tarzan.

The Legend of Tarzan, an attempt to jumpstart that ancient, creaking franchise for the 21st century, has made the most modest of bows to changing times by inserting a little more politics and history than dozens of the ape man’s previous adventures found necessary...
A version of Batman in Africa was not quite the film I previewed so many times in my fantasies. Yet I have to admit that, despite the context, it was strangely satisfying to see those two historical figures brought more or less to life onscreen, even if to prop up the vine swinger created by novelist Edgar Rice Burroughs and played most famously by Johnny Weissmuller...
The Legend of Tarzan is essentially a superhero movie, Spider-Man in Africa (even if you know that the footage of African landscapes was blended by computer with actors on a sound stage in England). Skarsgård (or his double or his electronic avatar) swoops through the jungle on hanging vines in classic Tarzan style. Also classic, alas, is the makingof yet another movie about Africa whose hero and heroine are white. No Africans speak more than a few lines and, when they do, it’s usually to voice praise or friendship for Tarzan or Jane. From the African Queen to Out of Africa, that’s nothing new for Hollywood...
If The Legend of Tarzanturns out to have the usual set of sequels, take note_, _David Yates: since you obviously took some characters and events from my book for the first instalment, I’m expecting you to come to me for more ideas.

All I ask in return is that Tarzan teach me to swing from the nearest vines in any studio of your choice, and let me pick the next battle to win.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jul/20/tarzan-book-king-leopolds-ghost-surprise


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^^He's claiming mild plagiarism of historical events?

Hmmm...didn't know facts could be plagiarised or were the sole domain of this one writer. Dude should be careful he doesn't trip over his own ego.

Re: girlfriend: he has said it before without naming names when he was with KB. His attitude to his GF's continues to be a mystery to me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^^*He's claiming mild plagiarism of historical events?*
> 
> Hmmm...didn't know facts could be plagiarised or were the sole domain of this one writer. Dude should be careful he doesn't trip over his own ego.
> 
> Re: girlfriend: he has said it before without naming names when he was with KB. His attitude to his GF's continues to be a mystery to me.



I didn't get that at all, I got that he was sort of bemused by it being used as the story background in this type of movie.
As for mentions of girlfriends, he did mention it when he was with KB, but that was 6 years ago, I think people forgot. And when asked during interviews this year, he's admitted he's got a girlfriend.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From my POV the writer was snooty.


----------



## Ms. Starshine

Long time on and off lurker, but had to surface to share some good news on Legend of Tarzan.  Unconfirmed but reliable source (box office theory) says the movie opened huge in China, has 82.8 million gross in just two days.  Thought all of you would enjoy hearing that, and it seemed only fair to share since I have enjoyed your posts over the years.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms. Starshine said:


> Long time on and off lurker, but had to surface to share some good news on Legend of Tarzan.  Unconfirmed but reliable source (box office theory) says the movie opened huge in China, has 82.8 million gross in just two days.  Thought all of you would enjoy hearing that, and it seemed only fair to share since I have enjoyed your posts over the years.



Welcome , and wow if that's true that's a good open for the film, especially as it only opened two days ago on the 19th


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looking at the relevant thread on BOT, I think that larger number is probably not in US dollars, since that would mean it opened bigger than Warcraft, which was a much more anticipated film. I don't know when we'll ge the first offiical numbers.
http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/07/2...n-opens-yuge-in-china-82-8m-for-1st-two-days/
http://forums.boxofficetheory.com/topic/678-china-box-office-general-discussion-thread/?page=1390
I'll have to remember to pay attention to this site as well:
http://chinafilminsider.com/category/box-office/

So now that the promo is actually over it's on to still watching the box office, hoping that ancillary sales: DVD, tv, etc., are good and that even if it ends up losing money for WB it doesn't lose a lot of money.
And hopefully Alex will now take some time off before he starts filming Mute.
And after Mute I hope that the non-failure of LOT has shown that maybe he's leading man material after all.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is also a good site. Tarzan isn't appearing yet given it's only been 2+ days

http://english.entgroup.cn/boxoffice/cn/


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As for mentions of girlfriends, he did mention it when he was with KB, but that was 6 years ago, I think people forgot. And when asked during interviews this year, he's admitted he's got a girlfriend.


I meant that probably the first time I heard these words spoken by him directly 'live' in the video interview  I can't remember something like that


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is also a good site. Tarzan isn't appearing yet given it's only been 2+ days
> 
> http://english.entgroup.cn/boxoffice/cn/



Thanks. The numbers for Now You See Me 2 astound me, 96 million, in US dollars, in China. 



jooa said:


> I meant that probably the first time I heard these words spoken by him directly 'live' in the video interview  I can't remember something like that


Pretty sure he said it during the interview with The View, or whatever one has Sharon Osbourne. As well as a couple of others, when asked directly he does say he's got a girlfriend.


----------



## jooa

^^ ... so I just haven't seen them or don't remember


----------



## Henares

jooa said:


> ^^ ... so I just haven't seen them or don't remember


Sorry, I don´t  want to do this.


----------



## Henares

Thank you very much  to all of you for the incredible pics, videos, news, etc. Your work is fantastic.
Tomorrow, at last, I will see the movie. The heat weave arrives with him.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Henares, Free & Jooa. 

Playing catch up...

Fan photo from July 20, 2016? (Brazil):







Oops... I did it again #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #legendoftarzan #tarzan #trueblood

-*daviventtura* instagram

Fan and event photos from July 19, 2016 (Brazil):






Nao sei oq falar apenas sentir!!!!
#alexanderskarsgard 
#tarzan
#ericnorthman 
#trueblood

I do not know q speak only feel !!!!
#alexanderskarsgard
#tarzan
#ericnorthman
#trueblood

-*_gabrielle_veiga* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård. Lindo e simpático. #AlexanderSkarsgård
#tarzan #tarzannobrasil #ameninaquecolecionavadiscos #autograph #autographcollection #signaturecollection #movie

Alexander Skarsgård. Beautiful and friendly. # AlexanderSkarsgård
#tarzan #tarzannobrasil #ameninaquecolecionavadiscos #autograph #autographcollection #signaturecollection #movie

-*jessssicamar* instagram







Hoje tem entrevista com o ator sueco Alexander Skarsgård, o Tarzan, no SBT Brasil. Não vai perder, né? O jornal começa ás 19h45. #saopaulo #SBT #sbtbrasil #jornalismo #journalism #TV #News #Tarzan #alendadetarzan #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard #Jungle #Brazil #SP #interview #movie #cinema #canal4 #atvquetemtorcida #uniquehotel #Selva #gorila #Television #journalist #estreia #actor #hollywood

Today has an interview with Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, Tarzan, the SBT Brazil. You will not miss, right? The newspaper starts at 19:45. #saopaulo #SBT #sbtbrasil #jornalismo #journalism #TV #News #Tarzan #alendadetarzan #alexanderskarsgard # alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard #Jungle #Brazil #SP #interview #movie #cinema # channel4 #atvquetemtorcida #uniquehotel #Selva #gorila #Television #journalist #estreia #actor #hollywood

-*renansouza* instagram






Depois de 9 meses numa mega dieta pra interpretar Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgard me contou o que ele comeu quando as filmagens acabaram. Falamos sobre o novo filme também, claro!  A entrevista com o ex-vampiro de True Blood vai ao ar na sexta-feira, na coluna Pré-estreia do Edição das 10h. #globonews #cinema #tarzan #preestreia #edicaodas10h #alexanderskarsgard

After 9 months in a mega diet to play Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgard told me what he ate when filming ended. We talk about the new film also, of course! The interview with the former vampire True Blood airs on Friday, in the pre-premiere of the 10h Edition column. #globonews #cinema #tarzan #preestreia # edicaodas10h #alexanderskarsgard

-*gabi_bridi* instagram

*LOT* premiere (July 18, 2016, Brazil):









Click do ator #alexanderskarsgard na nossa Premiere de segunda-feira! 
#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #preestreia #alendadetarzan #premiere #Tarzan #movie #saopaulo

Click the #alexanderskarsgard actor in our Premiere Monday!
#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #preestreia #alendadetarzan #premiere #Tarzan #movie #saopaulo

-*cakemkt* instagram







*_* e foi perfeito #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #alexander #premierealendadetarzan #legendoftarzan #filme #cinema #alendadetarzan

* _ * And it was perfect #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #alexander #premierealendadetarzan #legendoftarzan #filme #cinema #alendadetarzan

-*mayttechagas* instagram






Close certíssimo ontem na #GlossPremiere de Tarzan com @hugogloss e Alexander Skarsgård @wbpictures_br #TheLegendOfTarzan

Close yesterday fully persuaded in Tarzan #GlossPremiere with @hugogloss and Alexander Skarsgård @wbpictures_br #TheLegendOfTarzan

-*stesaratani* instagram







#AlexanderSkarsgard em #ALendadeTarzan ... não poderia ter feito melhor  #PartiuSuecia

#AlexanderSkarsgard In #ALendadeTarzan ... I could not have done better #PartiuSuecia

-*daphnekm* instagram


----------



## Santress

*LOT* premiere (July 18, 2016, Brazil):







Sou dessas que consegue ter a sorte de tirar duas fotos, mas uma não salva e a outra fica desfocada. Alex, você não sabe tirar foto.  Obrigada, Gloss. #LegendOfTarzan

I am of those who can be lucky enough to take two shots, but one does not save and the other is blurred. Alex, you do not take pictures. Thank you, Gloss. #LegendOfTarzan

-*djsofiasouza* instagram







Teve selfie com o ator #alexanderskarsgard? Teve sim! E muito! Noite de muita alegria para os fãs que lotaram o cinema na premiere de #alendadetarzan!

#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #Tarzan #preestreia #movie #eventos #saopaulo #caixabelasartes #cinema #thelegendoftarzan

He had selfie with #alexanderskarsgard actor? We had yes! Is very! Night of joy to the fans who filled the theater at the premiere of #alendadetarzan!

#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #Tarzan #preestreia #movie #Events #saopaulo #caixabelasartes #cinema #thelegendoftarzan

-*cakemkt* instagram

*LOT* photo call (July 18, 2016, Brazil):






Tarzan está entre nós...Alexander Skarsgård. Photocall do filme A lenda do Tarzan Foto@clayton_felizardo #alexanderskarsgard #photocall #imprensa #fotografia #filme #alendadotarzan #cinema #wannerbros #wbpf #movie #tarzan

Tarzan is among us ... Alexander Skarsgård. Photocall of the movie The Legend of Tarzan Photo @ clayton_felizardo #alexanderskarsgard #photocall #imprensa #fotografia #filme #alendadotarzan #cinema #wannerbros #wbpf #movie #tarzan






Ator Alexander Skarsgård. Photocall do filme A lenda do Tarzan Foto@clayton_felizardo #thelegendoftarzan #bomdia #alexanderskarsgard #photocall #imprensa #fotografia #filme #alendadotarzan #cinema #wannerbros #wbpf #movie #tarzan

Actor Alexander Skarsgård. Photocall of the movie The Legend of Tarzan Photo @ clayton_felizardo #thelegendoftarzan #bomdia #alexanderskarsgard #photocall #imprensa #fotografia #filme #alendadotarzan #cinema #wannerbros #wbpf #movie #tarzan

-*clayton_felizardo* instagram







Nesta semana, bati um papo com o Alexander Skarsgard, que estava aqui no Brasil para falar de "A Lenda de Tarzan". A gente também acabou falando dos perrengues de ser ator, da Suécia e de True Blood. Saiu na @folhailustrada Olha aí: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/ilustr...rd-vive-seu-primeiro-personagem-de-peso.shtml #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #alendadetarzan #cinema

This week, hit a chat with Alexander Skarsgard, who was in Brazil to speak of "The Legend of Tarzan". We also ended up talking about the hassles of being an actor, Sweden and True Blood. Out in @folhailustrada Look here:http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/ilustr...rd-vive-seu-primeiro-personagem-de-peso.shtml #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #alendadetarzan #cinema

-*luizawolf* instagram

Fan photos from July 17, 2016 (Brazil):






#AlexanderSkarsgård

-*doomhp666* instagram









Mais um sonho realizado, conhecer o melhor vampiro da TV foi surreal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#alexanderskarsgård#bestperson#alexanderskarsgard#trueblood#ericnorthman#tarzan#warnerbros#thelegendoftarzan#melancholia#truebloodlove#fangs#amazing

Another dream come true, know the best vampire TV was surreal # alexanderskarsgård #bestperson #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan #warnerbros #thelegendoftarzan #melancholia #truebloodlove #fangs #amazing

-*lleeooll *instagram







Alexander Skarsgard  #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard

-*caiomiller4* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard - #alendadetarzan #thelegendoftarzan#trueblood #alexanderskarsgard

-*samyfelixs* instagram


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from July 18, 2016 (Brazil):






I wanna do bad things with you... haha Meu eterno Eric Northman 

-*yaya182* instagram






Me Jane you Tarzan hahahahhaa!! Eterno Eric Northman  #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan #warnerbros #coisalinda #viking #****sookie @valterskarsgard  #tarzannobrasil #teameric

Me Tarzan you Jane hahahahhaa !! Eternal Eric Northman #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #tarzan #warnerbros #coisalinda #viking #****sookie @valterskarsgard #tarzannobrasil #teameric

-*pollybsanches* instagram

Another from promoting *LOT* in Argentina (July 16, 2016):







Único canal de televisión que entrevistó en Cataratas al nuevo Tarzan:  Hoy se estrena #LaLeyendaDeTarzan con #AlexanderSkarsgard

Only television channel interviewed the new Tarzan Falls: Today #LaLeyendaDeTarzan opens with #AlexanderSkarsgard

-*arenafer* instagram

Fan pics from Brazil (July 17-19, 2016):






Será que dá pra voltar no tempo! Não acredito que já acabou, que ele já foi embora!  melhor pessoa e com melhor staff! Simplesmente sem palavras! Onde aperta pra voltar! 
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #bestperson #EricNorthman #Tarzan #warnerbros #TheLegendOfTarzan #truebloodlove #Amazinge

Could I get back in time! I do not believe it's over, it's gone! better person and better staff! Simply speechless! Where tightens get back!
#alexanderskarsgard # alexanderskarsgård #bestperson #EricNorthman #Tarzan #warnerbros #TheLegendOfTarzan #truebloodlove #Amazinge

-*michelepacifico* instagram

Throwback Thursday pics of Alex promoting *The East* at The Arclight Hollywood (June 1, 2013):






#tbt years ago with Alexander Skarsgård 
from viking vampire to #Tarzan
I miss him as Eric Northman!

-*paepupaept* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> Thank you very much  to all of you for the incredible pics, videos, news, etc. Your work is fantastic.
> *Tomorrow, at last, I will see the movie. The heat weave arrives with him. *



I hope you enjoy the movie!
41 degrees?! (does conversion to Fahrenheit). No, just no, that's too hot.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Henares, Free & Jooa.
> Playing catch up...
> Fan photo from July 20, 2016? (Brazil):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... I did it again #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #legendoftarzan #tarzan #trueblood
> 
> -*daviventtura* instagram
> 
> Fan and event photos from July 19, 2016 (Brazil):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nao sei oq falar apenas sentir!!!!
> #alexanderskarsgard
> #tarzan
> #ericnorthman
> #trueblood
> 
> I do not know q speak only feel !!!!
> #alexanderskarsgard
> #tarzan
> #ericnorthman
> #trueblood
> 
> -*_gabrielle_veiga* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård. Lindo e simpático. #AlexanderSkarsgård
> #tarzan #tarzannobrasil #ameninaquecolecionavadiscos #autograph #autographcollection #signaturecollection #movie
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård. Beautiful and friendly. # AlexanderSkarsgård
> #tarzan #tarzannobrasil #ameninaquecolecionavadiscos #autograph #autographcollection #signaturecollection #movie
> 
> -*jessssicamar* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoje tem entrevista com o ator sueco Alexander Skarsgård, o Tarzan, no SBT Brasil. Não vai perder, né? O jornal começa ás 19h45. #saopaulo #SBT #sbtbrasil #jornalismo #journalism #TV #News #Tarzan #alendadetarzan #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard #Jungle #Brazil #SP #interview #movie #cinema #canal4 #atvquetemtorcida #uniquehotel #Selva #gorila #Television #journalist #estreia #actor #hollywood
> 
> Today has an interview with Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, Tarzan, the SBT Brazil. You will not miss, right? The newspaper starts at 19:45. #saopaulo #SBT #sbtbrasil #jornalismo #journalism #TV #News #Tarzan #alendadetarzan #alexanderskarsgard # alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard #Jungle #Brazil #SP #interview #movie #cinema # channel4 #atvquetemtorcida #uniquehotel #Selva #gorila #Television #journalist #estreia #actor #hollywood
> 
> -*renansouza* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois de 9 meses numa mega dieta pra interpretar Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgard me contou o que ele comeu quando as filmagens acabaram. Falamos sobre o novo filme também, claro!  A entrevista com o ex-vampiro de True Blood vai ao ar na sexta-feira, na coluna Pré-estreia do Edição das 10h. #globonews #cinema #tarzan #preestreia #edicaodas10h #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> After 9 months in a mega diet to play Tarzan, Alexander Skarsgard told me what he ate when filming ended. We talk about the new film also, of course! The interview with the former vampire True Blood airs on Friday, in the pre-premiere of the 10h Edition column. #globonews #cinema #tarzan #preestreia # edicaodas10h #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> -*gabi_bridi* instagram
> 
> *LOT* premiere (July 18, 2016, Brazil):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click do ator #alexanderskarsgard na nossa Premiere de segunda-feira!
> #SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #preestreia #alendadetarzan #premiere #Tarzan #movie #saopaulo
> 
> Click the #alexanderskarsgard actor in our Premiere Monday!
> #SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #preestreia #alendadetarzan #premiere #Tarzan #movie #saopaulo
> 
> -*cakemkt* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_* e foi perfeito #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #alexander #premierealendadetarzan #legendoftarzan #filme #cinema #alendadetarzan
> 
> * _ * And it was perfect #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #alexander #premierealendadetarzan #legendoftarzan #filme #cinema #alendadetarzan
> 
> -*mayttechagas* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close certíssimo ontem na #GlossPremiere de Tarzan com @hugogloss e Alexander Skarsgård @wbpictures_br #TheLegendOfTarzan
> 
> Close yesterday fully persuaded in Tarzan #GlossPremiere with @hugogloss and Alexander Skarsgård @wbpictures_br #TheLegendOfTarzan
> 
> -*stesaratani* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard em #ALendadeTarzan ... não poderia ter feito melhor  #PartiuSuecia
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard In #ALendadeTarzan ... I could not have done better #PartiuSuecia
> 
> -*daphnekm* instagram



Wait, is he wearing jeans and sneakers in that fan pic? He did bring his normal clothes! 
Is it just me, or does it seem that many of the fan pics in Brazil they're hugging him a lot more than I normally see in his fan pics?
And thanks to everyone for posting all the articles, pics, reviews, etc., during this promo tour. I'm still playing catch-up.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I hope you enjoy the movie!
> 41 degrees?! (does conversion to Fahrenheit). No, just no, that's too hot.


I love it!!! We've got 36 degrees. Summer is finally here! Up until now we had a lot of rain and low temperatures. We need to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Henares

Yes, yes, yes, too hot. Today the temperature is 35°. But it goes up after seeing the movie. 
If Alex were here, he'd wear a loincloth.


----------



## Santress

A Flashback Friday photo of a younger Alex:






From the time when Tarzan was just a Boys and didn't live in the jungle
#tarzan #nostalgia #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård

-*lunadsign* instagram

More fan pics from July 18, 2016 (Brazil):






Sim Tarzan está entre nós. Alexander Skarsgard A lenda do Tarzan hoje nos cinemas. #alendadotarzan #alexanderskarsgard #mimtarzan #cinema #wbpf #wanner #movie #thelegendoftarzan #the #estreia #pipoca #sp

Yes Tarzan is among us. Alexander Skarsgard The legend of Tarzan today in theaters. #alendadotarzan #alexanderskarsgard #mimtarzan #cinema #wbpf #wanner #movie #thelegendoftarzan #The #estreia #pipoca #sp

-*clayton_felizardo* instagram

Fan and event pics from July 19, 2016 (Brazil):







Vai ter mais foto minha com o alexander sim!!!!
#alexanderskarsgard 
#trueblood 
#tarzannobrasil #tarzan #truebloodlove

You will have more picture of me with alexander yes !!!!
#alexanderskarsgard
#trueblood
#tarzannobrasil #tarzan #truebloodlove

-*_gabrielle_veiga* instagram







Alexander Skarsgård esteve em São Paulo promovendo #ALendaDeTarzan e conversou com o #AdoroCinema. Confira a entrevista no link na bio. #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan 

Alexander Skarsgård was in São Paulo promoting #ALendaDeTarzan and spoke with #AdoroCinema. Check out the interview on the link in the bio. #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan






E quando você está conversando com o Alexander Skarsgård e de repente ele solta essa? Confira a entrevista completa no link na bio. #ALendaDeTarzan #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan 

And when you're talking to Alexander Skarsgård and suddenly he drops this? Check out the full interview at the link in the bio. #ALendaDeTarzan #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan

-*adorocinema* instagram

More from the *LOT *Brazil premiere (July 18, 2016):







Menino Tarzan veio sem Jane, nem com gorilas, mas estava lindo ontem, todo sorridente 

Ps: ainda acho que deviam ter tocado É o Tchan

Boy Tarzan came without window or with gorillas, but was beautiful yesterday, all smiles
Ps: I still think they should have played is the Tchan

-*itsgiufreittas* instagram

Alex on the September cover of *Safari*:

Safari9月号は7月23日(土)発売です。表紙はアレクサンダー・スカルスガルド!　今月号は“自己演出[セルフプロデュース]”がテーマです。 #Safari #AlexanderSkarsgard

The September issue of Safari 7/23 (Saturday) is released.　Alexander, Stellan's cover! This month's issue is "self directed self produced" theme. #Safari #AlexanderSkarsgard 















https://twitter.com/hinode_pub/status/756296500905332736


----------



## Santress

Cute fan photo from today in Tompkins Square Park, New York (July 22, 2016):






Tarzan! When you are stuffing your face with a sandwich and wearing a t-shirt with the company's logo in front (volunteering event)...you then run into the most beautiful man in the world!!!!! #alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #ericnorthman

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/253698071#media

-*la_di_da_* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> I love it!!! We've got 36 degrees. Summer is finally here! Up until now we had a lot of rain and low temperatures. We need to enjoy it while it lasts.



You love 36 degrees?! You know you're in the wrong country to enjoy that sort of weather on a regular basis 



Santress said:


> Cute fan photo from today in Tompkins Square Park, New York (July 22, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarzan! When you are stuffing your face with a sandwich and wearing a t-shirt with the company's logo in front (volunteering event)...you then run into the most beautiful man in the world!!!!! #alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #ericnorthman
> 
> https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/253698071#media
> 
> -*la_di_da_* instagram



Alex, the concrete jungle of NYC is not the Amazon. I expected pics of of you from Greenpeace, swimming with the piranhas or something fun like that


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You love 36 degrees?! You know you're in the wrong country to enjoy that sort of weather on a regular basis


I know! I've always told my parents I'm born on the wrong continent. Just for the weather I'd love to live in California year around. Never having to think about winter jackets or layers. It's awesome! I could deal with the earthquakes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I know! I've always told my parents I'm born on the wrong continent. Just for the weather I'd love to live in California year around. Never having to think about winter jackets or layers. It's awesome! I could deal with the earthquakes.



Sydney has California temps (up north even higher) and no earthquakes


----------



## jooa

The last interview of the whole Tarzan tour.


----------



## Henares

I saw the film!!!!!!!!!
But I'm sad. I think I saw a diferent movie because I don't understand the very bad reviews. Poor Alex: He has a bad, bad bad reviews in Spain.
But I'm here to love him!!!!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Henares said:


> I saw the film!!!!!!!!!
> But I'm sad. I think I saw a diferent movie because I don't understand the very bad reviews. Poor Alex: He has a bad, bad bad reviews in Spain.
> But I'm here to love him!!!!!!


Most of the bad reviews, at least here in the US, have been about the source material and the story not being politically correct enough.  Alex is actually getting credit for carrying a movie with that much negative press and it not being a flop.  It has now crossed the $200 million mark internationally and should have a huge increase tomorrow as the international numbers update and China is included.  Tarzan should pull at least $400 million internationally. It's on track for $120-130 million US.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitkath70 said:


> Most of the bad reviews, at least here in the US, have been about the source material and the story not being politically correct enough.  Alex is actually getting credit for carrying a movie with that much negative press and it not being a flop.  It has now crossed the $200 million mark internationally and should have a huge increase tomorrow as the international numbers update and China is included.  Tarzan should pull at least $400 million internationally. It's on track for $120-130 million US.



This report was 2 days ago. The Chinese box office is in a slump and as at 21 July LoT was coming in top place at only $7 million US. That doesn't include this weekend though so let's hope. Other markets may have done better.

http://chinafilminsider.com/tarzan-...ptrace-lull-china-box-office-summer-doldrums/

*Oz-centric note*: LoT is in 2nd place here at just over $9 million. 
http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/boxoffice.asp


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Henares said:


> I saw the film!!!!!!!!!
> But I'm sad. I think I saw a diferent movie because I don't understand the very bad reviews. Poor Alex: He has a bad, bad bad reviews in Spain.
> But I'm here to love him!!!!!!





Kitkath70 said:


> Most of the bad reviews, at least here in the US, have been about the source material and the story not being politically correct enough.  Alex is actually getting credit for carrying a movie with that much negative press and it not being a flop.  It has now crossed the $200 million mark internationally and should have a huge increase tomorrow as the international numbers update and China is included.  Tarzan should pull at least $400 million internationally. It's on track for $120-130 million US.



It was interesting to read the reviews of Secret Life and Ghostbusters because they got good reviews, but reading them a lot of the reviews were more along the line of 'it's got flaws but overlook them'. Something a lot of the critics were unable to do with LOT.

I think Alex is going do fine regarding the reception from LOT. He did get some bad reviews, but overall I doubt that it's hurt his career. He did not get Taylor Kitsched, as many people where thinking/hoping.
The domestic box office is better than expected, but the overseas box office is less, I don't think it'll make 400 million, even with Germany and Japan opening next week.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> This report was 2 days ago. The Chinese box office is in a slump and as at 21 July LoT was coming in top place at only $7 million US. That doesn't include this weekend though so let's hope. Other markets may have done better.
> 
> http://chinafilminsider.com/tarzan-...ptrace-lull-china-box-office-summer-doldrums/
> 
> *Oz-centric note*: LoT is in 2nd place here at just over $9 million.
> http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/boxoffice.asp



Looking at Box Office Mojo's list of foreign countries they're missing a few that it's been released in, like Sweden, so the actual numbers may be a little higher.

Watching some of the trailers being released at ComicCon I've enjoyed some of them very much. But the King Arthur trailer is ... not good. Though someone at Box Office Theory suggested that WB market it like they did LOT, just focus on Hunnam's abs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@BuckeyeChicago  King Arthur has as mottled a history as Tarzan's. From Sean Connery/Richard Gere's _First Knight_ to the Keira Knightley one a few years ago.

I have to say the two I've most enjoyed were the old film _Excalibur_ and the historically incorrect but fun TV series _Merlin.
_
I'm here for the _Wonder Woman_ film. I saw the SDCC trailer. If I dared I'd post an old photo of me at 10 dressed like her. She's a fave.

Back to Alex. I agree - I doubt it will crack $400 million.  He deserves a break though. That was a rigourous and enthusiastic PR junket.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It was interesting to read the reviews of Secret Life and Ghostbusters because they got good reviews, but reading them a lot of the reviews were more along the line of 'it's got flaws but overlook them'. Something a lot of the critics were unable to do with LOT.
> 
> I think Alex is going do fine regarding the reception from LOT. He did get some bad reviews, but overall I doubt that it's hurt his career. He did not get Taylor Kitsched, as many people where thinking/hoping.
> The domestic box office is better than expected, but the overseas box office is less, I don't think it'll make 400 million, even with Germany and Japan opening next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at Box Office Mojo's list of foreign countries they're missing a few that it's been released in, like Sweden, so the actual numbers may be a little higher.
> 
> Watching some of the trailers being released at ComicCon I've enjoyed some of them very much. But the King Arthur trailer is ... not good. Though someone at Box Office Theory suggested that WB market it like they did LOT, just focus on Hunnam's abs.



The foreign numbers on Box office mojo are from 7/17/16.  They have an entire week to update, plus a number of countries to add.  It's still expected to have a 25%domestic/75%foreign split.  If you do the math, that takes it over $400 million worldwide.

ETA  Box office mojo just updated. China is still not added. It's now at $115 million domestic,  $145 million foreign. $261 million worldwide

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=intl&id=tarzan2016.htm

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=main&id=tarzan2016.htm


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Kit.

Excerpts from Alex's interviews while promoting *LOT* in Argentina:

From *Telam.com.ar* via ASN:




*Telam*: There were many versions that we’ve met of Tarzan How did you differentiate your character from the previous ones?

*Alexander Skarsgård*: I tried not to copy. Once I started working on my idea of the character, I decided to stay away from the old Tarzan movies, I did not want to compare my character with that of the previous players because it is always better to create it from a blank canvas. I started working from the script and from what I was excited about the character, and I automatically felt the duality between man and beast represented Tarzan. On the one hand this sophisticated character, a Victorian aristocrat, and on the other, an animal that was raised by apes.

*T:* Did you feel any identification with Tarzan?

*Alex:* The animal is still there and although Tarzan does not want it to appear, it slowly emerges when he returns to the jungle, that is when the beast comes out and becomes Tarzan. I think it has to do with me and any human being on the planet, we all have this dichotomy between civilized man, or trying to be, and the beast that has animal instincts hovering at some point. It is always very interesting to see how and when those instincts emerge.

*T:* This is the first film for Yates as director after "Harry Potter" How was it working with him?

*Alex:* I was very happy to hear that Yates was directing the film. It proves that you can make funny movies, adventure and action, and I am personally a fan of his previous work on British television. He is a director who really cares about the characters, approaches the stories and the relationships between them from an intimate perspective and that is very important to me.

*T:* Is there a search for awareness of the Congolese oppression in history?

*Alex:* Although it is an action and adventure movie, most people do not know what happened in the Congo, about King Leopold II, about genocide, how it was for people, for animals and nature as well this is an opportunity to shed light on that. I liked that the story is constructed in a specific time and place, and has more to do with the background but through the eyes of Tarzan shows what these people did to the country. I think it's relevant even though it occurred more than 100 years ago.

*T:* Do you think that these conflicts are still in force?

*Alex:* I think we keep making the same mistakes over and over again, and torturing ourselves. Although slavery was abolished, the sense of superiority and the prevalence of imperialism, in our society today is a big problem.

http://www.telam.com.ar/notas/201607/155681-leyenda-tarzan-skarsgard.html

Translation:  Google + Babelfish + Clean-up by ASN


----------



## Santress

From *Gente.com.ar* via ASN:




*Alex on how he trained for such a challenge [of The Legend of Tarzan]:*

"What you see in the film is my body. No photoshop. They were nine months between preparation and filming. I needed to have flexibility, agility and be athletic. I needed to follow a very strict diet: no sugar or wine, gymnastics, movement exercises, yoga, pilates ... Even postures were worked on with a choreographer. I made all the changes necessary to transform into Tarzan. I found interesting the slow transformation of a lord to a Tarzan "he says, describing part of the argument of the film by David Yates, who among others directed four Harry Potter movies.

Regarding his physical worked, he laughs when consulted about his sex symbol status, which even led him to become the face of the Encounter fragrance by Calvin Klein. "Sometimes magazines put a picture, they try to throw a compliment, you get called 'sexy', and so on ... It's nice and fun, but it is important for an actor not to focus on that, because it can become a big problem. You think you're the best and the sexiest, until they forget about you and move onto another.. Vanity is dangerous, it rises you above yourself. The ups and downs can make you sick and even lead you to suicide. So I try to distance myself from those things,” admits the man on whose sentimental and private life little is known (just a couple of alleged romances with colleagues).

*Alex on Argentina:
*
Two of my closest friends were born here and then settled in Sweden. With them, I watched the games of your Seleccionado [Argentina national football team] with [Diego] Maradona and [Gabriel] Batistuta, one of my idols. I also saw The Secret in Their Eyes [El secreto de sus ojos](2009 film), which I found incredible, and Wild Tales [Relatos salvajes](2014 film), that fascinated me. I would like Damian Szifrón [writer-director of Wild Tales] to direct me,” he says, adding that before presenting the film in Buenos Aires, he had lunch at El Sanjuanino, where, “I asked what were the empanadas, and ended up eating a dozen, "he admits. And rounding up the interview: "I am mesmerized with your country. It's exciting. I assure you I would love if Tarzan 2 could be filmed here.”

Source:  *gente.com.ar *

http://www.gente.com.ar/actualidad/charla-con-alexander-skarsg-rd-el-nuevo-tarzan/22334.html

via *genteonline* twitter 

https://twitter.com/genteonline/status/757091722652418048

Translation: Google + Babelfish + Clean-up by ASN

Trivia: El Sanjuanino already has the article about Alex up on their website.

http://www.elsanjuanino.com.ar/noticias/alexander-skarsgard-en-argentina/


----------



## Santress

More from the *LOT *Brazil premiere (July 18, 2016):









http://www.imprensadorock.com.br/le...e-branco-na-infancia-diz-alexander-skarsgard/







Teve première de a Lenda do Tarzan e eu fui! Valeu @hugogloss , fazendo corações mais felizes haha! E já adianto que o filme está lindo!  #alendadetarzan #premierehugogloss #tbt #filme #caixabelasartes #alexanderskarsgard

We had premiere of Legend of Tarzan and I was! Thanks @hugogloss, making happier hearts haha! And already advance that the film is beautiful! #alendadetarzan #premierehugogloss #tbt #filme #caixabelasartes #alexanderskarsgard

-*tamarabueno* instagram






Pré estreia filme "a lenda do tarzan" com o ator #alexanderskarsgard em SP #alendadotarzan #alexanderskarsgard #azziagency

Pre debut movie "The Legend of Tarzan" with actor #alexanderskarsgard SP #alendadotarzan #alexanderskarsgard #azziagency

-*duducarioca7* instagram






O dia em que eu dei sorte na vida, ganhei entrada vip na Premier brasileira e vi o Eric de True Blood todo lindo de terninho falando pra gente aproveitar o filme do #Tarzan 18/07/2016 #tarzannobrasil #ALEXANDERskarsgard #EricNorthman #vscosp

The day I got lucky in life, won VIP entrance into the Brazilian Premier and saw Eric True Blood lovely pantsuit talking to us all enjoy the movie #Tarzan 18/07/2016 #tarzannobrasil #ALEXANDERskarsgard #EricNorthman #vscosp

-*wint3rs0und* instagram

Fan photos from July 17, 2016 (Brazil):






one last time #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #legendoftarzan #tarzan #trueblood

-*daviventtura* instagram






Acho q agora ja ta bom de ft minha com esse amorzinho
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgardnobrasil #tarzannobrasil #tarzanmovie2016 #tarzan #ericnorthman #truebloodlove #trueblood #truebloodforever #muitofeliz #melhordiadoano

I q now already okay ft my little love with this
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgardnobrasil #tarzannobrasil # tarzanmovie2016 #tarzan #ericnorthman #truebloodlove #trueblood #truebloodforever #muitofeliz #melhordiadoano

-*_gabrielle_veiga* instagram

Fan photo from July 15, 2016 (Argentina):







So let's talk about how I'll never ever get over this
#AlexanderSkarsgard #AlexanderSkarsgård

-*blueboxgenius* instagram

Fan pic in Tokyo (June 9, 2016):






泰山怎麼可以那麼帥啊 [Taishan how can so handsome ah]
Let me take a welfie with the Tarzan

- *sylviasayang* instagram


----------



## Henares

Thak you so much for all this pics and info.
I hope the bad reviews don´t damage his career. I read some Spanish reviews that they show the deep ignorance about Alex 
The reviews are bad, however TLoT has been number 1 since 22 July in Spain. Two days: 700.000 €. Maybe the public don´t care their opinions


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Henares I think that's the trend for the film worldwide. It's bucking the critics reviews and finding favour with crowds.

@Kitkath70 That's great news. I'm happy to be wrong about that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @BuckeyeChicago *King Arthur has as mottled a history as Tarzan's*. From Sean Connery/Richard Gere's _First Knight_ to the Keira Knightley one a few years ago.
> 
> I have to say the two I've most enjoyed were the old film _Excalibur_ and the historically incorrect but fun TV series _Merlin.
> _
> I'm here for the *Wonder Woman* film. I saw the SDCC trailer. If I dared I'd post an old photo of me at 10 dressed like her. She's a fave.
> 
> Back to Alex. I agree - I doubt it will crack $400 million.  He deserves a break though. *That was a rigourous and enthusiastic PR junket*.



It does.
I really liked WW, and Justice League's trailers. Kong and KA, not so much.
He really did well on this one. And considering that WOE probably won't have much of a rollout, he won't have to worry about doing promotion until Big Little Lies.



Kitkath70 said:


> The foreign numbers on Box office mojo are from 7/17/16.  They have an entire week to update, plus a number of countries to add.  It's still expected to have a 25%domestic/75%foreign split.  If you do the math, that takes it over $400 million worldwide.
> 
> ETA  Box office mojo just updated. China is still not added. It's now at $115 million domestic,  $145 million foreign. $261 million worldwide
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=intl&id=tarzan2016.htm
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=main&id=tarzan2016.htm





FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Henares I think that's the trend for the film worldwide. It's bucking the critics reviews and finding favour with crowds.
> 
> @Kitkath70 That's great news. I'm happy to be wrong about that.



I'm still not entirely convinced that it'll hit 400 million world wide. However, the final BO tally, combined with dvd/cable, etc may get it to the point where it either breaks even or doesn't lose that much. Meaning it'll still do better than those who predicted it'll be a total flop.
And the reality is this spring/summer live action movies, even those with good reviews and word of mouth, aren't doing super box office. Basically, after Deadpool, the biggest earnings have been movies with animated/cgi animals as the main focus.




Henares said:


> Thak you so much for all this pics and info.
> *I hope the bad reviews don´t damage his career. I* read some Spanish reviews that they show the deep ignorance about Alex
> The reviews are bad, however TLoT has been number 1 since 22 July in Spain. Two days: 700.000 €. Maybe the public don´t care their opinions



I don't think it should. For one, the criticism of his performance in particular weren't 100% negative, even in those reviews that didn't like the movie.
Also, while the final box office tally isn't what WB had hoped, it's not the disaster predicted either.
And some of that can be credited to Alex. The question going in was 'can a non-A list actor lead a big studio move'? I think the answer is yes. I don't know what this will mean in terms of what scripts he might be offered now, but I don't think LOT has damaged his career.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't keep up - has this been posted? It was posted to YT on 22 July.  This might be one of my favourite interviews. Especially towards the end. The interviewer tells Alex about the Broadway version of True Blood, and she gets Margot to choose between Tarzan and The Joker. Margot is....refreshingly honest in her answer - it made me laugh_. (and also, these two really like each other, you can't fake that)_

There's a whole series on Tarzan


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think we're jumping the gun with box office dollars. China weekend box office hasn't been accounted for (they come out on Mondays and it's only 8am there on Monday now) and I'm seeing _wildly _different numbers depending on which box office site you go to. Anywhere between $200 million and $400 million.

For example:

From *Box Office Mojo* - dated July 24






Then _this_ from *Variet*y, also on 24 July, calling it a fail with a worldwide box office of $260.5 million

http://variety.com/2016/film/box-office/legend-of-tarzan-foreign-box-office-1201821861/

And the Wikipedia entry for the film is also using the same numbers as Variety

That's a huge disparity. Unless sites are extending that out to include DVD sales etc. There's been a minimal amount of Tarzan merch that I've seen, so that will be a pittance, if anything.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think we're jumping the gun with box office dollars. China weekend box office hasn't been accounted for (they come out on Mondays and it's only 8am there on Monday now) and I'm seeing _wildly _different numbers depending on which box office site you go to. Anywhere between $200 million and $400 million.
> 
> For example:
> 
> From *Box Office Mojo* - dated July 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then _this_ from *Variet*y, also on 24 July, calling it a fail with a worldwide box office of $260.5 million
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/box-office/legend-of-tarzan-foreign-box-office-1201821861/
> 
> And the Wikipedia entry for the film is also using the same numbers as Variety
> 
> That's a huge disparity. Unless sites are extending that out to include DVD sales etc. There's been a minimal amount of Tarzan merch that I've seen, so that will be a pittance, if anything.


The sites are using Box Office numbers only. But it's the foreign box office numbers that are murky, at least in terms of trying to determine what's really been counted and when.
Michael Sellers over at The Tarzan Files has been trying to lock it down and points out that BOM does this:
"Box Office Mojo frequently has a different foreign total than what you get when you add up everything in foreign. That’s ecause they don’t like to provide a country by country breakdown when they don’ tyet have good info for a country …. but then the include their estimate of that country in the aggregate total."

Which is confusing as heck.
http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/07/2...end-115-8m-domestic-cume-261-5m-global-total/

http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/07/1...udget-is-not-yet-profitable-sorry-be-patient/


----------



## GlamazonD

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It was interesting to read the reviews of Secret Life and *Ghostbusters because they got good reviews,* but reading them a lot of the reviews were more along the line of 'it's got flaws but overlook them'. Something a lot of the critics were unable to do with LOT.
> 
> I think Alex is going do fine regarding the reception from LOT. He did get some bad reviews, but overall I doubt that it's hurt his career. He did not get Taylor Kitsched, as many people where thinking/hoping.
> The domestic box office is better than expected, but the overseas box office is less, I don't think it'll make 400 million, even with Germany and Japan opening next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at Box Office Mojo's list of foreign countries they're missing a few that it's been released in, like Sweden, so the actual numbers may be a little higher.
> 
> Watching some of the trailers being released at ComicCon I've enjoyed some of them very much. But the King Arthur trailer is ... not good. Though someone at Box Office Theory suggested that WB market it like they did LOT, just focus on Hunnam's abs.



I don't know about 'Secret Life' but Ghostbusters has got some bad and controversial reviews as well but unlike in the Alex following, fans and followers didn't help media to spread bad buzz and negativity 

I admit I wasn't too excited when I heard Alex is going to be a new Tarzan but the film wasn't anywhere near that bad I thought it will be, especially after reading all the negative press and  bad reviews here. It was very enjoyable althought there could have been more Tarzan and Jane sexy time 

Also it's good to hear that Tarzan is doing quite well moneywise, despite all the "fan support",  bad press and negative reviews


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Free.

New *LOT* promo poster shared today *HUSDESIGN*:

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by HUSDESIGN. #legendoftarzan




https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/757625412323250176


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The LA Times is reporting LoT took $28 million over its opening week in China.  Not very impressive for the Chinese market.



> In second place last week was Warner Bros.’ “Tarzan,” which opened Tuesday and took in $28 million in its first six days, according to Artisan. The film, which has earned more than $115 million stateside, hasn’t caught fire with Chinese audiences to the same degree.



http://www.latimes.com/world/asia/la-et-ct-skiptrace-china-box-office-20160725-snap-story.html

Variety has different numbers:


> In China, “Tarzan” opened on Tuesday (July 19) and topped the charts for two days. Over the Friday to Sunday period “Tarzan” earned $12.0 million. Its six day cumulative is $22.5 million. On the days the two leaders went head to head “Skiptrace” enjoyed market share in excess of 56%, while “Tarzan” was capped at 16%, according to data from CBO.



http://variety.com/2016/film/asia/china-box-office-jackie-chan-skiptrace-1201821902/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Free!

From The Library:

More outtakes from Alex’s photo shoot with *Dylan Coulter* for the August 2016 issue of *Men’s Health UK:*










Source: *DylanCoulter.com*

http://www.dylancoulter.com/Alexander-Skarsgård/1/

via *artdeptagencyla* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks Santress - that's one of my faves of his recent shoots..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress - that's one of my faves of his recent shoots..



Same. And it looks like he snuck his own jeans (or a lookalike pair) in for it as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress - that's one of my faves of his recent shoots..





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Same. And it looks like he snuck his own jeans (or a lookalike pair) in for it as well.



This was a very nice shoot. And does look like he's wearing his own, or mostly his own, clothes. While I didn't mind some of the shirts that Jeanne Yang got for him, I wasn't really thrilled with the pants and actually missed his basic jeans/t-shirt look.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

For those interested in the fx of LOT, here's a nice interview with two of the men most responsible for it:
*THE LEGEND OF TARZAN: Alex Pejic (VFX Supervisor) & Kevin Spruce (Animation Supervisor) – Framestore*
http://www.artofvfx.com/the-legend-...kevin-spruce-animation-supervisor-framestore/

While LOT isn't a 'true' box office success, it has a much bigger audience than Alex has ever had for one of his projects. And I hope that perhaps those who didn't really know who was and liked his performance might check out some of his other work.
The Duffer Brothers, who wrote/directed Hidden, also have a new project out, Stranger Things on Netflix. It's getting good reviews. Perhaps Hidden will get a little more attention than it did last fall.
[In Defense of] The Duffer Brothers’ ‘Hidden’ (2015)
By Daniel Kurland on July 25, 2016
_With the Duffer Brothers mysterious series “Stranger Things” currently burning up Netflix, we check in with their underseen debut feature_
_“’Cause we’re not animals, Zoey.”_

_Hidden _might not be a film that conjures many feelings when it’s brought up. In fact, it might not even be a film that you’ve heard of. That being said, _Hidden _isn’t a bad movie. It’s not an amazing one, either, but it’s a very promising, controlled debut feature from Matt and Ross Duffer. _Hidden _is perfectly serviceable and achieves what it sets out to while still doing so in a creative, minimalist manner. _Hidden’s _lack of reputation and it failing to make an impact on audiences lies more on the fact of the film seeing an extremely limited release than anything to do with its quality. The simple truth is that most people don’t know this film even exists. Now more than ever however, with the Duffers’ release of _Stranger Things _and such similar “isolation apocalypse” stories becoming increasingly popular, it feels like an especially relevant time to revisit this film and reassess its merits in the current cinematic landscape....
Alexander Skarsgard does a fantastic job as Ray and keeping his daughter pacified while making the grisly reality that his family’s facing seem not so bad. It’s a testament to the idea of the power of family and how anything can be tolerable if you’re with people who love you...
_Hidden_ might not be a perfect film, but it’s one that plays with a bunch of themes ahead of the curve while still subverting the norm in the process. It’s easy to see how this film could grab M. Night Shyamalan’s attention, spurring him to bring the duo over to the equally unpredictable first season of _Wayward Pines_. On top of this though, _Hidden_ shows the work of growing filmmakers that are clearly only getting started and hopefully this title won’t remain _hidden _for much longer.
http://bloody-disgusting.com/editorials/3399223/defense-duffer-brothers-hidden-2015/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Another from promoting *LOT* in Argentina (July 16, 2016):

Alexander Skarsgård estuvo en las Cataratas del Iguazú. ¡Muchas gracias por tu visita! #LaLeyendaDeTarzán, en cines.

Alexander Skarsgård was in the Iguazu falls. Thank you for your visit! #LaLeyendaDeTarzán, in cinemas.







https://twitter.com/WBPictures_Ar/status/757968799958044672


----------



## Santress

New old pics of Alex having lunch in *Potts Point* (Sydney, Australia) (June 14, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

A few more from the *LOT* premiere in Brazil (July 18, 2016):






Já tem uma semana que fizemos a Premiere de #alendadetarzan, mas parece que foi ontem! Podemos voltar no tempo?

#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #warner #preestreia #cinema #eventos #movie

Already have one week we made the Premiere of #alendadetarzan, but it seems like yesterday! Can we go back in time?

#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #Tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #warner #preestreia #cinema #Events #movie






E aí? Quem já foi assistir ao filme #alendadetarzan no cinema? Não percam!

#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #Tarzan #warner #estreia #movie #cinema #eventos #alexanderskarsgard #instacool

What's up? Who has been watching the #alendadetarzan movie in the theater? Do not lose!

#SomosCake #acerejadobolo #cakemkt #Tarzan #warner #estreia #movie #cinema #Events #alexanderskarsgard #instacool

-*cakemkt*  instagram






O dia em que eu dei sorte na vida, ganhei entrada vip na Premier brasileira e vi o Eric de True Blood todo lindo de terninho falando pra gente aproveitar o filme do #Tarzan 18/07/2016 #tarzannobrasil #ALEXANDERskarsgard #EricNorthman #vscosp

The day I got lucky in life, won VIP entrance into the Brazilian Premier and saw Eric True Blood lovely pantsuit talking to us all enjoy the movie #Tarzan 18/07/2016 #tarzannobrasil #ALEXANDERskarsgard #EricNorthman #vscosp

-*wint3rs0und* instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^^I know that restaurant - it's Fratelli Paradiso - I recognised the Italian motif on the wall behind Marc Menchaca straight away.  The food and wine there is absolutely amazing.

His hair looks good in those photos.


----------



## scarlet555

Came here to gawk at him as I dreamed he was my husband last night...LOL


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

New interview from when Alex was promoting *The Legend of Tarzan* in Brazil (July 17, 2016)! He talks with *Hugo Gloss* about how he won the part of Tarzan, working with Margot Robbie, how to pronounce Skarsgård, *that* Tarzan sex scene, why he didn’t wear a loincloth in Tarzan and how he prepared for the role.

Trivia:  He said he has no idea where the Christoph Waltz “kiss”rumor comes from and that he doesn’t remember making out with a man on set (”I think I would remember that. :-P” - Alex).






http://www.hugogloss.com/index.php/...com-alexander-skarsgard-de-a-lenda-de-tarzan/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nothing yet on the Greenpeace trip as far as I can tell just from looking around. I have a feeling this may be one of those trips where you don't get the story or photo's until later, with perhaps only a teaser photo, like the recent trip by Lena Headey to Greece for Marie Claire regarding the Syrian refugees.

Quite often, for security reasons (and_ especially_ the way the world is right now) information isn't given out as it happens but rather with a slight delay.

Here are some links anyhow for those that want to follow;
Greenpeace Brasil on FB: https://www.facebook.com/GreenpeaceBrasil/
Greenpeace Brasil on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/greenpeacebrasil/
Greenpeace Brasil on Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/greenpeacebrasil/
Greenpeace Brasil on Twiiter: https://twitter.com/GreenpeaceBR
Greenpeace Brasil website: http://www.greenpeace.org/brasil/pt/


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Free & Jooa.

New pics of Alex with My & Alexa in NYC (July 29, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## a_sussan

Thanks for all the new pics and info.


----------



## skarsbabe

good lord he's hot there, but why did he have to leave his clothes in the dryer too long? lol so many wrinkles!


----------



## Maggiesview

skarsbabe said:


> good lord he's hot there, but why did he have to leave his clothes in the dryer too long? lol so many wrinkles!



He had this shirt on tour with him. Most likely he just took it out of his suitcase  unless he hung it up this way after taking it out of his suitcase,


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex with fans in New York today at *Bua Bar* and *The Deep End Club* (July 29, 2016).

Sources/Thanks:







Oysters + beer = $12
Sangria pitcher = $15
A picture with Alexander Skarsgard = Priceless
Happy 25th, Natalie!!

-*bribro500* instagram






@natlu33 birthday chillin w Alexander Skarsgaard.. @ Bua

-*GodlyMachine* twitter

https://twitter.com/GodlyMachine/status/759192504755429376

& instagram






I would like to thank my parents because without them this moment would not exist. #youcanbeafangirlatanyage

-*margefarrell* instagram


----------



## Blue Irina

I want Alex as a Bond villain. That's all. Lol!


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from *The Deep End Club* (July 29, 2016, New York):






Vráaaa my new BFF and second fave Swedish boy ever!! Yes, his hands are on my back!!  #EricNorthman #trueblood #AlexanderSkarsgard #Tarzan #thedeependclub #naftheband






Nice as ****  playing at @thedeependclub farewell party @naftheband #eastvillage #jennylewis #tennesseebunny #erikaspring

-*liliaaa_punk_poney* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Blue Irina said:


> I want Alex as a Bond villain. That's all. Lol!



I think he'd have fun with that.

Thanks for the pics, Santress. I'm glad to see him with My. Looking at Valter's IG's he's also in NYC. And that almost looks like Bill in the bottom pic of your most recent post. Also Siggi and NotVinDiesel. 
And the Suicide Squad premiere is tomorrow in NYC, I wonder if Alex will attend.
Most recent box update, while not all foreign markets are in, it looks like LOT isn't going to get remotely near 400 million WW, right now it's at 309.
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=tarzan2016.htm

Here's a nice article on the aerialist who was one of Alex's stunt doubles:
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/meet-real-legend-tarzan-who-11679788


----------



## Kitkath70

It's still way too early to call numbers on Tarzan.  The foreign numbers are still mostly from 7/24 with a few not updating since the 7/17.  Not to mention that quite a few countries are not even listed yet like Japan, Germany and Sweden.  It will probably be another month before we get closer to what the actual foreign numbers will be.

To compare, here are the foreign box numbers for Tarzan and also for John Carter.  Look at the difference in the amount of countries listed for John Carter.  That lets us know that there are a lot of unaccounted for Tarzan box office numbers to be added.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=intl&id=tarzan2016.htm

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=intl&id=johncarterofmars.htm


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> It's still way too early to call numbers on Tarzan.  The foreign numbers are still mostly from 7/24 with a few not updating since the 7/17.  Not to mention that quite a few countries are not even listed yet like Japan, Germany and Sweden.  *It will probably be another month before we get closer to what the actual foreign numbers will be.*
> 
> To compare, here are the foreign box numbers for Tarzan and also for John Carter.  Look at the difference in the amount of countries listed for John Carter.  That lets us know that there are a lot of unaccounted for Tarzan box office numbers to be added.
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=intl&id=tarzan2016.htm
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=intl&id=johncarterofmars.htm



This is true, but there just not enough left out there to get to 400, and probably not even 350. This is the reality.

Michael Sellers, who's been crunching the numbers, points this out in one of his comments:
"Box Office Mojo frequently has a different foreign total than what you get when you add up everything in foreign. That’s ecause they don’t like to provide a country by country breakdown when they don’ tyet have good info for a country …. but then the include their estimate of that country in the aggregate total."
http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/07/2...end-115-8m-domestic-cume-261-5m-global-total/
https://twitter.com/ERCboxoffice/status/759781408797761536
*WARNER BROS PICTURES INTERNATIONAL*
*The Legend Of Tarzan* is nearing $200m at the overseas box office following an estimated $22.35m weekend from its 64 markets for $187.2m.

Warner Bros/Village Roadshow’s reboot swung into Germany and Japan with $1.8m and $1.5m, respectively, while it currently ranks ahead of _Jason Bourne_ in the UAE with $1.4m from 90 screens.

Holdover-wise, it took $5.7m in China for $41.35m and retained the top spot in Brazil after a 34% drop saw it post $2.35m for $7.7m.
http://www.screendaily.com/news/jas...e?blocktitle=LATEST-FILM-NEWS&contentID=40562

OTOH, while it's not doing as well overseas as hoped, it's still doing better than Ghostbusters, and even Star Trek: Beyond (which had a higher confirmed budget).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can see Alex more as a Bond _villain_, than as Bond and I think he'd be pretty good at it.  Aside from the fact he's not British and would never be in consideration for Bond anyway (that honour belongs to an Aussie, George Lazenby and hasn't been repeated since).

Re: Photos of Alex with My and Alexa. Well, that's new. Though whether because they are crossing the road, or have spotted the pap, no-one in the group seems particularly engaged with the others. 

Alex you aging hipster fanboy...lol. He's going to be 85 and still wearing the t-shirt of the latest indie band and I guess that's just an Alex quirk.

I'm a bit over counting the numbers for _LoT_. At best it's probably just going to make $400 million. Which is neither a win nor a lose. It was a critical no, but an audience yes, which isn't a complete failure. I don't think we'll get a sequel and I'm not sure the fandom could cope with another exhaustive PR junket where he talks about his diet. I'm moving on to _BLL_ and _Mute_ news and hoping for some other career announcements.

From Alexa's SM it looks like she's in the Hamptons. So perhaps we'll see the other A make an appearance there as well. There's a page I can't remember where the Hamptons parties/DJ/events are listed.


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can see Alex more as a Bond _villain_, than as Bond and I think he'd be pretty good at it.  Aside from the fact he's not British and would never be in consideration for Bond anyway *(that honour belongs to an Aussie, George Lazenby and hasn't been repeated since). *



I'm not sure about honour, he's widely been voted as the worst Bond ever and that may be the main reason they won't hire a foreigner to play Bond again.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Re: Photos of Alex with My and Alexa. Well, that's new. Though whether because they are crossing the road, or have spotted the pap, no-one in the group seems particularly engaged with the others.
> 
> *Alex you aging hipster fanboy..*.lol. He's going to be 85 and still wearing the t-shirt of the latest indie band and I guess that's just an Alex quirk.



xxx But yeah, maybe he needs to settle down and only listen to Abba and other respectable mainstream pop music that his fandom (if he has one? I'm not sure anymore) and followers can relate 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm a bit over counting the numbers for _LoT_. At best it's probably just going to make $400 million. Which is neither a win nor a lose. It was a critical no, but an audience yes, which isn't a complete failure. I don't think we'll get a sequel and *I'm not sure* *the fandom could cope with another exhaustive PR junket where he talks about his diet*. I'm moving on to _BLL_ and _Mute_ news and hoping for some other career announcements.



Why not? I've never seen Joe Manganiello fans complaining and he even wrote a book about his diets and training but then again he has such a great and supportive fandom. 

Thank you Santress and others for the new pictures, videos and information


----------



## Santress

^yw

Another *LOT* key art poster featuring Alex and Margot from *HUSDESIGN*:

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by HUSDESIGN. #AlexanderSkarsgard @margotrobbienet






https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/760119839398723585


----------



## Henares

TLoT: 1.648.376€ in Spain ( Since July 22 to July 25 approx.)
Now, Jason Bourne is Top 1. The Legend... is in the second place. 
I'm glad. The people don't care the reviews.
Alex, specially,  ( even Margot or Cristoph) has obtained very bad reviews but nobody knows him and I've had to read nonsenses... Snif.


----------



## Henares

Sorry, he isn't well known in Spain.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Duffer Brothers have a new series on Netflix, Stranger Things, which is getting a lot of good press, reviews, etc. They have a long interview in the HR and Alex gets a little mention:
*Ross:* Our friend, Zal Batmanglij, I always pronounce his name wrong, who did _The East_ and stuff, he's got _The OA _coming out out in December. … He's our generation, and we talk to him all the time. We have a parallel career paths, because he was on _Wayward_, he did a Skarsgard movie, it's very weird.
*Matt:*  He did! His first movie was an Alexander Skarsgard movie, then he ended up on _Wayward_ somehow. Eventually I just emailed him, it's like, "We have to meet."
*Ross:* Within a week, we both sell these Netflix shows. What we've been talking with him about a lot is that he saw the same thing, which is he's getting frustrated with getting blocked, and how narrow filmmaking has become, like the big theatrical releases. Then we're starting to see that, "Oh wait, we have these original stories we want to tell and there's this opportunity to tell it on television, also, to play around with form a little bit."
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/fien-print/duffer-brothers-talk-stranger-things-916180


----------



## FreeSpirit71

OT but I'm watching _Stranger Things_ and it's great, anyone who liked the feel of Stand By Me will like it, it has a very retro vibe and lots of weirdness - the young actors are brilliant.  With that and _Braindead _on CBS, my viewing is taking a turn for the original and quirky.

I see the era of Ninja Skars is upon us. Can't blame him.


----------



## Julia_W

I haven't seen this here.  From July 29.  I'm sure I'm not posting it correctly, but hopefully there are points for effort 








labellafeminine
Alexander Skarsgard and Alexa Chung in New York City today attending the closing celebration for The Deep End Club.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye & Julia!

From The Library:

Alex with fans at today’s *Hammarby* game (August 7, 2016, Stockholm):







“Me and Tarzan!  #skarsgård #bajen #hammarby #tarzan.”

-*johanskyten* instagram






"At the home game #tarzan #bajen #forzabajen.”

-*karin_trygg* instagram






“A good day at work #starstrucked #tarzan.”

-*jesset222* instagram






“#Tarzan E bajare. Of course. @alexander Skarsgard.”

-*marthult* instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

I wonder if his Amazon trip got cancelled or was pushed back?


----------



## Maggiesview

Kitkath70 said:


> I wonder if his Amazon trip got cancelled or was pushed back?


I don't think he ever stipulated when he was going on the Amazin trip. I think he just said something like " in a few weeks" or even a more general " I'm with Greenpeace for a week to the Amazon"


----------



## Kitkath70

He said "in a couple of weeks" a few weeks ago.  He made it sound like he was going right after Tarzan PR finished.  I was just curious.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> He said "in a couple of weeks" a few weeks ago.  He made it sound like he was going right after Tarzan PR finished.  I was just curious.



I thought he'd said a couple of times, during the promo tour, that he was going right after the final pr stuff in Brazil. But it's possible that it did get delayed/canceled. 
But I think that if he doesn't do this one that he'll do another Greenpeace trip.

I'm glad to see him at a Hammarby game, I don't think he went to one last year.
I like this manip of Bajen Tarzan:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BI0CgzMDlnC/


----------



## Blue Irina

Fanboy Alex! Love it. Thank you for all the pics.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looks like Alex is still posting to his Weibo account, very pretty sunset pic:




http://weibo.com/5976879300/E2WR5ET...&mod=weibotime&type=comment#_rnd1470860452445

And it looks the Amazon trip was cancelled, because the dam build that they were opposing has now been official canceled, instead of just postponed.
http://www.greenpeace.org/internati...amazon-license-cancelled-by-ibama/blog/57189/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

From ASN:

Alex, Fares Fares and Anders Wendin (Moneybrother) at Kafé Magasinet and the Way Out West Festival (August 11, 2016, Göteborg, Sweden).






‘The day begins Way Out West, do as Tarzan and his friends come and join us all weekend #wayoutwest2016 #kafemagasinet # long courtyards Third Street #lunch #pizza # Alexander Skarsgård #fares # Gothenburg #sweden

-*kafemagasinet* instagram






Motherfucker! #åhherre

-*elsamskog* instagram






We just saw Alexander Skarsgård casually stroll through the festival area

-*lovisamariab* twitter

https://twitter.com/lovisamariab/status/763774440211615744

+

New trailer for *War on Everyone*:

Exclusive first-look at War On Everyone
Here's an exclusive look at the new trailer for "War On Everyone" – the new badass buddy cop film starring Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena. 

If the film's as funny as this trailer, it'll be well worth a watch when it hits cinemas in October.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks Santress!
Fares!
And Alex is sporting his nerdy professor look. Interesting choice for WOW.
I like the new WOE trailer. I don't have much hope for it being shown in the States, though.


----------



## Maggiesview

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks Santress!
> Fares!
> And Alex is sporting his nerdy professor look. Interesting choice for WOW.
> I like the new WOE trailer. I don't have much hope for it being shown in the States, though.




The last I heard is that it has a US distributer and the original published release date of October was a mistake. No solid date given for a release date but best guess was early next year. I love this new trailer.


----------



## Santress

New *WOE* poster that was shared today on twitter:






“It’s a case of ‘bad cop, worse cop’ in this exclusive new poster for John Michael McDonagh’s #WarOnEveryone.”

-*empiremagazine* twitter

https://twitter.com/empiremagazine/status/763785807488483329

Another from *WOW* today (August 11, 2016):






Holy crap holy crap holy crap! I have died and gone to #wayoutwest thank you so much @alexander_skarsgard for your humble, awesome attitude! #billettosweden #movedtoswedenforthis #amazing

-*daftdive* instagram


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic (August 11, 2016, *WOW*):






I the #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard @alexander_skarsgard

-*christopherxx* instagram


----------



## Santress

More from Day 2 of *Way Out West* 2016 (August 12, 2016):

From *Expressen.se* via The Library:

*Alexander Skarsgård at Way Out West





*

Way Out West in Göteborg  has attracted home the Hollywood Swede Alexander Skarsgård. The actor appeared in the festival's VIP area, at eight o'clock on Friday evening.

Alexander Skarsgård, 39, has taken a break from Hollywood and is instead at home in Sweden - to join the festival

The actor who is currently in the film "The Legend of Tarzan" appeared in the VIP area at the Göteborg Way Out West festival on Friday. Skarsgård went into the field at eight o'clock in the evening, wearing a denim jacket with a Hammarby logo on the sleeve, the actor is a recognized supporter of the football (soccer) team. Skarsgård hung out at the bar in the VIP area and talked with friends and fans.

It is not the first time that the actor was at Way Out West. Even last year, he was swarmed with friends when he appeared in the festival area.

Skarsgård's friend, Joel Kinnaman, usually also visits Way Out West.

http://www.expressen.se/gt/noje/alexander-skarsgard-pa-way-out-west/


----------



## Santress

Tarzaaaaaaaaan

-*besmii* instagram






Me Tarzan, you Ruben?! Bromance?! Ruben Östlund and Tarzan (Alexander Skarsgård) talkin future cooperation. Can be as large as any !!!

-*gtrash* twitter

https://twitter.com/gtrash/status/764181956942671874






A little rain has never killed anyone # wow2016

-*louisehovensjo* instagram






The mandatory Wow selfie with "Tarzan." He's a regular at the VIP.

-*marshmallowelectra* instagram

Some Flashback Friday photos shared on instagram today (August 12, 2016):






I met him before he was Tarzan !! Lol... #alexanderskarsgård #LegendofTarzan #firstcelebritypic #tbt @karendbphotography remember this? Lol

-*3inuj *instagram






That one time I met Tarzan when he was still a Vampire Lol!  Happy Aloha Friday Everyone!!! #fbf #2010 #karendbphotography #happyalohafriday #shortlife #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #vampire

-*karendbphotography* instagram

Another from yesterday at *WOW 2016* (August 11, 2016):






How happy was a full Henrik when he met with Alexander Skarsgård at the after party. #wowgbg

-*henrikius* instagram


----------



## Santress

At Yaki-Da:






Quiet and peaceful in the ingot at #yakida @nannawaktel

-*lill_lindqvist* instagram


----------



## Santress

More photos and video of Alex enjoying the *2016 Way Out West Festival* (August 12-13, 2016, Göteborg, Sweden)

via ASN:






Alexander with Johan. #wayoutwest

-*daniellindstrom* instagram 






Spotted: Alexander Skarsgård in Levi's® Trucker Jacket at yesterday’s Way Out Warner party #LiveInLevis

-*levis_nordic* instagram






Alex and Johan in the overnight party. #wow2016 #wayoutwest #fest #party #simplycola

-*saurabhsinsta* instagram






When the weather was not at its peak, but then appeared # Alexander Skarsgård 

-*yudithhm* instagram






We caught MR. THE PICTURE Aaaiiliaailliiaaaaa / Phil & Sandy #NRJFestivalsommar #BICShaveUp #AlexanderSkarsgard

-*nrjsweden* instagram

Video from *stockss* instagram: Lounge day party celebrating 100 years! #sats #muffespackning #thottnordea #goals #livet #hurra #glennhysen

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJDTnsFAXq4/?taken-by=stockss


----------



## Santress

More from *WOW 2016:
*
August 11, 2016 at *Taverna Averna*:






Jesper and Tarzan have had time to party at Lounge (s) of course.

-*tobiashambergs* instagram

From yesterday (August 13, 2016):






“Hanging out with Skarsgård tonight.”

-*rebeckarane* instagram


----------



## Santress

More from *WOW 2016*, Day 3 (August 13, 2016):






Enjoying the party with Tarzan @wayoutwestfestival #tarzan #alexanderskarsgård

-*yamahamusicsweden* instagram




My sister met with Alexander Skarsgård yesterday and squeezed even on his butt < 33

https://twitter.com/CorneliaEbefors/status/764883961701105665


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More photos and video of Alex enjoying the *2016 Way Out West Festival* (August 12-13, 2016, Göteborg, Sweden)
> -*saurabhsinsta* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the weather was not at its peak, but then appeared # Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> -*yudithhm* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We caught MR. THE PICTURE Aaaiiliaailliiaaaaa / Phil & Sandy #NRJFestivalsommar #BICShaveUp #AlexanderSkarsgard
> 
> -*nrjsweden* instagram
> 
> Video from *stockss* instagram: Lounge day party celebrating 100 years! #sats #muffespackning #thottnordea #goals #livet #hurra #glennhysen
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJDTnsFAXq4/?taken-by=stockss



I finally realized that that's Fares being creeptastic/photobombing in that photo.



Santress said:


> More from *WOW 2016*, Day 3 (August 13, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the party with Tarzan @wayoutwestfestival #tarzan #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> -*yamahamusicsweden* instagram
> 
> View attachment 3439730
> 
> 
> My sister met with Alexander Skarsgård yesterday and squeezed even on his butt < 33
> 
> https://twitter.com/CorneliaEbefors/status/764883961701105665



So he drinks beer and hangs on to support struts and gives us arm porn?


----------



## Santress

^That is some serious arm porn.

Nice HQish of an oldie but goodie:  Alex photographed by *Bruce Weber* for *Vanity Fair* (February 2003):




“Sunday #VFMood courtesy of Alexander Skarsgård. Photograph by @Bruce_Weber for V.F. February 2003.”

-*VanityFair* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More from *WOW 2016:
> *
> August 11, 2016 at *Taverna Averna*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesper and Tarzan have had time to party at Lounge (s) of course.
> 
> -*tobiashambergs* instagram
> 
> From yesterday (August 13, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Hanging out with Skarsgård tonight.”
> 
> -*rebeckarane* instagram



He looks like he's attending a faculty dinner with this outfit! 



Santress said:


> ^That is some serious arm porn.
> 
> Nice HQish of an oldie but goodie:  Alex photographed by *Bruce Weber* for *Vanity Fair* (February 2003):
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439865
> 
> 
> “Sunday #VFMood courtesy of Alexander Skarsgård. Photograph by @Bruce_Weber for V.F. February 2003.”
> 
> -*VanityFair* instagram


Not that he was ever unattractive, but he really started to grow into his looks in his late 20's. 

So now that WOW is over does he go back to ninja mode? And we wait to hear when Mute starts preproduction and hope that we get set pics? Air date for BLL and promo stuff? Rumors of future roles?


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks like he's attending a faculty dinner with this outfit!
> 
> 
> Not that he was ever unattractive, but he really started to grow into his looks in his late 20's.
> 
> So now that WOW is over does he go back to ninja mode? And we wait to hear when Mute starts preproduction and hope that we get set pics? Air date for BLL and promo stuff? Rumors of future roles?



I agree. I think he looks so much better now than he did in his 20's. Saw this review of WOE. http://www.pajiba.com/trailers/now-thats-how-you-sell-a-corrupt-cop-comedy-.php


----------



## VampFan

From Duncan Jones Twitter. I assume he's talking about Mute. 


16h
Jenna bowie ‏@thin_white_dust
@ManMadeMoon I wonder when the next awesome movie is gonna be [emoji171]

Duncan Jones – Verified account ‏@ManMadeMoon

@thin_white_dust well... we start shooting in a couple of months, so around May'ish Im guessing? 
3:14 AM - 16 Aug 2016
4 LIKES


----------



## jooa

*Fox Searchlight Lands ‘The Aftermath’ With Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgard*
*EXCLUSIVE*: In feverish bidding, Fox Searchlight has acquired_ The Aftermath,_ a Scott Free-produced adaptation of the Rhidian Brook novel that has Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgard in talks to star, with James Kent directing. He helmed_ Testament of Youth_. Ridley Scott is producing. Numerous companies vied for the package, but Searchlight closed the deal. The book, an international bestseller, is set in post-war Germany in 1946. Rachael Morgan arrives with her only remaining son Edmund in the ruins of Hamburg in the bitter winter, to be reunited with her husband Lewis, a British colonel charged with rebuilding the shattered city. But as they set off for their new home, Rachael is stunned to discover that Lewis has made an extraordinary decision: they will be sharing the grand house with its previous owners, a German widower and his troubled daughter. In this charged atmosphere, enmity and grief give way to passion and betrayal.
source: http://deadline.com/2016/08/fox-sea...y-alexander-skarsgard-jason-clark-1201805079/


----------



## OHVamp

I've been gone again. Thanks for all the Skars updates. I saw this about Legend of Tarzan box office take and thought it sounded really good. Apologize if its been posted already.
http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Legend-of-Tarzan-The#tab=more


----------



## Maggiesview

jooa said:


> *Fox Searchlight Lands ‘The Aftermath’ With Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgard*
> *EXCLUSIVE*: In feverish bidding, Fox Searchlight has acquired_ The Aftermath,_ a Scott Free-produced adaptation of the Rhidian Brook novel that has Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgard in talks to star, with James Kent directing. He helmed_ Testament of Youth_. Ridley Scott is producing. Numerous companies vied for the package, but Searchlight closed the deal. The book, an international bestseller, is set in post-war Germany in 1946. Rachael Morgan arrives with her only remaining son Edmund in the ruins of Hamburg in the bitter winter, to be reunited with her husband Lewis, a British colonel charged with rebuilding the shattered city. But as they set off for their new home, Rachael is stunned to discover that Lewis has made an extraordinary decision: they will be sharing the grand house with its previous owners, a German widower and his troubled daughter. In this charged atmosphere, enmity and grief give way to passion and betrayal.
> source: http://deadline.com/2016/08/fox-sea...y-alexander-skarsgard-jason-clark-1201805079/


I can see Alex  playing tge part of the German widower with the troubled daughter.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> From Duncan Jones Twitter. I assume he's talking about *Mute*.
> 
> 16h
> Jenna bowie ‏@thin_white_dust
> @ManMadeMoon I wonder when the next awesome movie is gonna be [emoji171]
> Duncan Jones – Verified account ‏@ManMadeMoon
> @thin_white_dust well... *we start shooting in a couple of months,* so around May'ish Im guessing?
> 3:14 AM - 16 Aug 2016
> 4 LIKES



So far it looks like it's a go for filming to start in October.



jooa said:


> *Fox Searchlight Lands ‘The Aftermath’ With Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgard*
> *EXCLUSIVE*: In feverish bidding, Fox Searchlight has acquired_ The Aftermath,_ a Scott Free-produced adaptation of the Rhidian Brook novel that has Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgard in talks to star, with James Kent directing. He helmed_ Testament of Youth_. Ridley Scott is producing. Numerous companies vied for the package, but Searchlight closed the deal. The book, an international bestseller, is set in post-war Germany in 1946. Rachael Morgan arrives with her only remaining son Edmund in the ruins of Hamburg in the bitter winter, to be reunited with her husband Lewis, a British colonel charged with rebuilding the shattered city. But as they set off for their new home, Rachael is stunned to discover that Lewis has made an extraordinary decision: they will be sharing the grand house with its previous owners, a German widower and his troubled daughter. In this charged atmosphere, enmity and grief give way to passion and betrayal.
> source: http://deadline.com/2016/08/fox-sea...y-alexander-skarsgard-jason-clark-1201805079/



This sounds interesting, and another book to add to my 'to read' pile.
And if they film in Germany he can just spend the fall/winter there apparently, as Mute is filming in Berlin.



OHVamp said:


> I've been gone again. Thanks for all the Skars updates. I saw this about Legend of Tarzan box office take and thought it sounded really good. Apologize if its been posted already.
> http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Legend-of-Tarzan-The#tab=more



Michael Sellers of The Tarzan Files has a breakdown of the numbers

http://thetarzanfiles.com/2016/08/1...office-reaches-347-2m-how-much-more-is-there/

It may be able to break even with these numbers, but only WB knows the actual amount of money it cost to produce and distribute.
I would have preferred a higher box office number, but consider what was predicted, and the reviews, this is pretty good.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp, Jooa, OHVamp & Buckeye.

Alex photographed by *Kurt Iswarienko* for *The Legend of Tarzan*.




From *Kurtiswarienko.Photography's* Facebook:

Alexander Skarsgård to help with your Wednesday. From Legend of Tarzan. I'd actually been shooting him all morning in other set ups. He was kindly sitting in so I could light this shot for # MargotRobbie. I ended up shooting them both together here because I got quite attached to the mood Alexander was bringing to this set, which was built inside a sound stage and didn't feel real to me until he sat in.

https://www.facebook.com/kurtiswari...4118444440184/531328100385885/?type=3&theater

Also shared at:

https://twitter.com/kurtiswarienko/status/765939727149170689

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJNy5KQg_8-/

https://www.instagram.com/kurtiswarienko/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Vamp, Jooa, OHVamp & Buckeye.
> 
> Alex photographed by *Kurt Iswarienko* for *The Legend of Tarzan*.
> 
> View attachment 3442279
> 
> 
> From *Kurtiswarienko.Photography's* Facebook:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård to help with your Wednesday. From Legend of Tarzan. I'd actually been shooting him all morning in other set ups. He was kindly sitting in so I could light this shot for # MargotRobbie. I ended up shooting them both together here because I got quite attached to the mood Alexander was bringing to this set, which was built inside a sound stage and didn't feel real to me until he sat in.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kurtiswari...4118444440184/531328100385885/?type=3&theater
> 
> Also shared at:
> 
> https://twitter.com/kurtiswarienko/status/765939727149170689
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJNy5KQg_8-/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kurtiswarienko/



I really like this photo, Iswarienko took some very very nice photos of Alex during this shoot. I like this quote:

"Alexander Skarsgård to help with your Wednesday. From Legend of Tarzan. I'd actually been shooting him all morning in other set ups. He was kindly sitting in so I could light this shot for # MargotRobbie. I ended up shooting them both together here because *I got quite attached to the mood Alexander was bringing to this set, which was built inside a sound stage and didn't feel real to me until he sat in."*

Here's more info on The Aftermath book:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...2d1c16-4aea-11e3-be6b-d3d28122e6d4_story.html

https://www.amazon.com/Aftermath-Rhidian-Brook/dp/0307948579

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/may/31/aftermath-rhidian-brook-review
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/may/31/aftermath-rhidian-brook-review
So l'm going to take it that he's in talks for this role not because he's really, really ridiculously good looking but because they think he's a good actor?


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I really like this photo, Iswarienko took some very very nice photos of Alex during this shoot. I like this quote:
> 
> "Alexander Skarsgård to help with your Wednesday. From Legend of Tarzan. I'd actually been shooting him all morning in other set ups. He was kindly sitting in so I could light this shot for # MargotRobbie. I ended up shooting them both together here because *I got quite attached to the mood Alexander was bringing to this set, which was built inside a sound stage and didn't feel real to me until he sat in."*
> 
> Here's more info on The Aftermath book:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...2d1c16-4aea-11e3-be6b-d3d28122e6d4_story.html
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Aftermath-Rhidian-Brook/dp/0307948579
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/may/31/aftermath-rhidian-brook-review
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/may/31/aftermath-rhidian-brook-review
> So l'm going to take it that he's in talks for this role not because he's really, really ridiculously good looking but because they think he's a good actor?



Maybe this is is that he is on other people, studio radar after Tarzan? Maybe, hopefully.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Maybe this is is that he is on other people, studio radar after Tarzan? Maybe, hopefully.



I think Tarzan has helped get him on other studio's radar, but it also wouldn't be surprising to me if he he'd gotten the script before LOT was released. He's gotten really good reviews for the last two films, so I hope that that, combined with LOT not really flopping, it shows studios that 'hey, maybe we should take a look at this Skarsgard guy!'
And he's not done a historical/period drama yet, has he?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LOT now has a US home video release date of October 11:
http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/movies/6045/The-Legend-of-Tarzan-2016.html

"Sometimes you can smell the prestige potential of a project coming from a mile away. Before a single frame has been shot, such a vibe is already apparent from “*The Aftermath*.” *Fox Searchlight* has snapped up the rights to the picture, and it’s easy to see the appeal.
Produced by *Ridley Scott*, with *James Kent* (“*Testament Of Youth*“) to direct and *Keira Knightley* and *Alexander Skarsgard* slated to star...
Anna Waterhouse and Joe Shrapnel (who paired up on “Race” and “Frankie & Alice“) are penning the script, and I can only imagine this film is being assembled as a potential awards vehicle.
http://theplaylist.net/keira-knightley-alexander-skarsgard-team-aftermath-20160818/

Jason Clarke is also in talks and I'm presuming he'll play the husband of KK's character.
http://variety.com/2016/film/news/j...-alexander-skarsgard-ridley-scott-1201839618/


----------



## Julia_W

One of the news items I read said that Alex would be playing the part of the British Colonel which would be the husband of the Keira Knightley character.  I agree, though, I would have thought of him as the German character.  Has anyone heard for sure what character he would play?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> One of the news items I read said that Alex would be playing the part of the British Colonel which would be the husband of the Keira Knightley character.  I agree, though, I would have thought of him as the German character.  Has anyone heard for sure what character he would play?



I'm making cultural/accent presumptions when I say I think he's playing the German and not the Brit. I've also not read the book so can't make presumptions off of that.
And no, it's not been stated which character he's playing. Neither Variety nor Deadline, which are the original sources for this info, stated the roles that Jason Clarke and Alex are in talks for.


----------



## Kitkath70

They're not going to have a guy that looks like Alex and make him the husband.  You have to make the audience believe the Kiera Knightley's character would actually want to be with someone else besides her husband.


----------



## Maggiesview

Kitkath70 said:


> They're not going to have a guy that looks like Alex and make him the husband.  You have to make the audience believe the Kiera Knightley's character would actually want to be with someone else besides her husband.


That's how my thinking went. Then,there's the question of the whole German rich guy who lives in what is basically a mansion. Given the time period and the nature of German society at that time this character would be sophisticated, suave and socially graceful. Remind you of anyone? He should to be Aryan too for obvious reasons. There's going to be conflict here regarding the war and the German character should visually represent the Master Race that lay at the crux of  Hitler's brand of Nazism and his new world order. That would be Alex. 

After that, there is the fact that it's the German who has the teenage daughter. Who do we know that has such good chemistry with children? Even though this one is a teenager( the girl in Diary of a Teenage Girl was supposed to be a teenager around 13-14) Alex with his experience with children of all ages ( on and off screen) is a natural to build the necessary chemistry with the actress.

Then ,of course,we just have to get back to the handsome sexy one that Knightly's character has an affair with. Who is more seductive? Jason Clarke or Alex? Who will audience want to watch in a bedroom scene? No need to even answer. We know the answer and so do the film makers.  Besides the husband is a kind of sincere Boy Scout type who has no idea about the powder keg he's creating not only in his own home but in the larger social world around him. I don't think Alex would be attracted to  playing that kind of character. But the German? A man who was used to a life of wealth and privilege,considering himself above it all, who has fallen so  from grace that he is now dependent on the good will of his previous enemy to allow him to stay in his own home. A man whoose pride has been crushed ,as well as his heart, by the loss of his position,most likely his wealth and his wife.A , who now must keep a stiff upper lip as he negotiates his and his daughters survival in the aftermath of WWII and somehow ingratiates himself with the hostile wife of his host and benefactor. We all know how well Alex does inner suffering and angst as well as unleashed passion. So,yes.there  is every reason to believe Alex will play the German.


----------



## Kitkath70

I wonder where Alex is? Alexa and her crew are sailing around on a yacht for Nick Grimshaw's birthday. Hanging out on a boat seems like something Alex would enjoy. He's turning 40 on Thursday, you would think the GF would be around or planning a party for him. They have a weird relationship.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rip-bikini-clad-pal-Pixie-Geldof-Majorca.html


----------



## djuna1

Maybe they broke up?

ETA: He is still in Sweden!
"New Photo Of #AlexanderSkarsgard With Friends in Sweden Today - August 19, 2016 ( lill_lindqvist - Instagram)"





https://twitter.com/Skarsgard_Love/status/766733728613822464


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I wonder where Alex is? Alexa and her crew are sailing around on a yacht for Nick Grimshaw's birthday. Hanging out on a boat seems like something Alex would enjoy. He's turning 40 on Thursday, you would think the GF would be around or planning a party for him. They have a weird relationship.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rip-bikini-clad-pal-Pixie-Geldof-Majorca.html





djuna1 said:


> Maybe they broke up?
> 
> ETA: He is still in Sweden!
> "New Photo Of #AlexanderSkarsgard With Friends in Sweden Today - August 19, 2016 ( lill_lindqvist - Instagram)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Skarsgard_Love/status/766733728613822464



It's nice to see him spend this much time back home, it doesn't seem that he's spent this much time there since the end of LOT filming.
I am a little surprised to see that he's not with her in Spain, they did the group Spanish vacation thing together last year. But they've also shown that they can spend a few weeks apart, though that usually seems work related. So I think they're still together.
And unless it's my imagination he doesn't seem to have spent as much time with her friends as he did last year, through the January vacation. At least not friends like Pixie and Poppy Whatshername. Often if they've been photographed with friends it seems he's got more of his friends with him than last year, Marc Menchaca especially (I'm presuming he lives in NYC). Not that I'm complaining about this, I've mentioned before it's not that I actually dislike her closest friends, but I find them boring. I'd rather see more of Fares than of Poppy


----------



## jooa

Last year Alex was with Alexa and her friends only 3 or 4 days together in Spain and after that time he flew to Sweden (he was at WOW and later somewhere in the countryside) she spent almost two weeks there without him so I guess this year they did similar thing. He is with his friends in Sweden and she is with hers in Spain.


----------



## OHVamp

Some really interesting news about "Aftermath". Selfishly, I want him to play the biggest and "bestest" role between the two characters. And whichever role has the added bonus of a steamy sex scene would be appreciated.


----------



## Kitkath70

It's nice that they each can spend time with their own friends and occasionally intermingle.  But at some point, especially after 1 1/2 years, wouldn't you want to take a really amazing trip alone with your man?  All the trips they've had others with them. More her friends than his.  She may be worse than he is in that respect.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Djuna & Kit!

New photo from August 19, 2016 shared on instagram today (August 20, 2016):







And so we asked the True Blood & latest Tarzan movie actor to pose with us and he said yes.. we think he actually didnt want to ahaha but at least we look great! #alexanderskarsgård #hollywood #swedish #actor #yesterday @ #stockholm #kulturfestival #alphablondy #concert #friends #backtogether #love #friendship #happy #smile #fun #culture #art #music #festival #kultur #konst #peopleforculture #balkangirl #awesomesweden #doubletrouble #instadaily #instagood

-*ena_and_1* instagram

More fan pics...

From promoting *LOT* in São Paulo, Brazil (July 17, 2016?):






Alexander Skarsgård (Tarzan, True Blood,...)

-*lucasramospintos* instagram

From the London premiere of *LOT* (July 5, 2016):






@alexander_skarsgard the only Tarzan himself ..such a cutey pie #tarzanandjane #premiere #london #cinema #madeingabon #wcw #warnerbros #leicesterpremiere #aqualondon

-*zitawilks* instagram

Another behind-the-scenes pic from Alex's photo shoot with *Dylan Coulter* for the August 2016 issue of *Men’s Health UK *shared by *Declan Fahy*, the mag's Creative Director (on July 6, 2016):






Behind the scenes with @alexander_skarsgard this month's MH cover star aka #tarzan shot on a rainy rooftop in The Bronx last month with @dylancoulter #kingofthejungle #newyork @rachaelhralph #legend @legendoftarzan #behindthescenes

-*declanfahy* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> Last year Alex was with Alexa and her friends only 3 or 4 days together in Spain and after that time he flew to Sweden (he was at WOW and later somewhere in the countryside) she spent almost two weeks there without him so I guess this year they did similar thing. He is with his friends in Sweden and she is with hers in Spain.



It wasn't just Spain last year though.



Kitkath70 said:


> It's nice that they each can spend time with their own friends and occasionally intermingle.  But at some point, especially after 1 1/2 years, wouldn't you want to take a really amazing trip alone with your man?  All the trips they've had others with them. More her friends than his.  She may be worse than he is in that respect.



I am glad that they can be separate from each other, this seemed to be an issue in his previous relationship. And they did spend a lot of time alone in Albuquerque at the beginning of the relationship.
They just seem to like doing things in groups. 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye, Djuna & Kit!
> -*zitawilks* instagram
> Another behind-the-scenes pic from Alex's photo shoot with *Dylan Coulter* for the August 2016 issue of *Men’s Health UK *shared by *Declan Fahy*, the mag's Creative Director (on July 6, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the scenes with @alexander_skarsgard this month's MH cover star aka #tarzan shot on a rainy rooftop in The Bronx last month with @dylancoulter #kingofthejungle #newyork @rachaelhralph #legend @legendoftarzan #behindthescenes
> 
> -*declanfahy* instagram



Thanks for the new pics. Glad to see we're still getting outtakes from the MH shoot. Though I do wish we'd get outtakes from the Vogue and Vanity Fair shoots.


----------



## mary12345

Kitkath70 said:


> I wonder where Alex is? Alexa and her crew are sailing around on a yacht for Nick Grimshaw's birthday. Hanging out on a boat seems like something Alex would enjoy. He's turning 40 on Thursday, you would think the GF would be around or planning a party for him. They have a weird relationship.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rip-bikini-clad-pal-Pixie-Geldof-Majorca.html


Agree this is an odd relationship they may enjoy doing things with friends (who doesn't?) but they spend only a day or two together then away for a month ?? seems they would make more of an effort? especially after the long LOT promo tour


----------



## Santress

New or new old photo shared on instagram tonight (August 20, 2016).
The hair/mustache/beard sort of match with what I can see of the blurry photo from yesterday.






Source: * rawnou* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

IMDB has Added The Aftermath to Alex's filmography under Upcoming Projects.  They have his character listed as Lewis Morgan.  That could be their assumption since it was stated that he and Keira Knoghtly would be playing the lead roles.  Both male roles seem to be key to the story.


----------



## Maggiesview

Julia_W said:


> IMDB has Added The Aftermath to Alex's filmography under Upcoming Projects.  They have his character listed as Lewis Morgan.  That could be their assumption since it was stated that he and Keira Knoghtly would be playing the lead roles.  Both male roles seem to be key to the story.



Interesting,if they have it right and Alex plays Lewis. According to the book summary on Amazon,Lewis  is the protagonist and it would be good for Alex to play him for that reason but he seems more fitted to the German in my imagination because I haven't read the book. I suppose reading it is in order but I hate to read a book and then see the movie. It works out better in reverse. Maybe it has a sample I can get and see if they describe both characters in those beginning pages.


----------



## jooa

mary12345 said:


> Agree this is an odd relationship they may enjoy doing things with friends (who doesn't?) but they spend only a day or two together then away for a month ?? seems they would make more of an effort? especially after the long LOT promo tour


After LOT promo Alex and Alexa were in New York almost two weeks. During thet time  there were tweets from people that saw them together in various places in NY, there were also pics from fans and paps so I guess that his return from Brazil to NY had also something to do with her.


Santress said:


> New or new old photo shared on instagram tonight (August 20, 2016).
> The hair/mustache/beard sort of match with what I can see of the blurry photo from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * rawnou* instagram


He has a very short hair, almost like in 'Straw Dogs' but I like it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So he's on vacation and he chops his hair off? I like it though.
Is this is Mute hair?
I wonder if he's at the Hammarby game today.
As for IMDB having Alex playing the British Col., not that he couldn't do it, but I do 'see' him more as the German architect.


----------



## jooa

I read the book some time ago but I don't remember if in it, there was any specific description of Lewis Morgan but I remember that the architect was tall and lean. I think that I could see Alex in both roles because both characters require a very subtle and precise acting, a lot is going on "inside" these people, which isn't fully visible (or even not at all) on the "outside", only in rare moments "emotional unmask" so I think that this film needs actors who can convey a lot with "a little", not "showmen".


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's at today's game (August 21, 2016):






En engagerad Alexander Skarsgård på läktaren #bajen\

One involved Alexander Skarsgård at the Gallery #bajen

https://twitter.com/Bernagate/status/767371734567755776

Yup.






That moment your team scores and you turn around to hug any random football fan and it's Alexander Skarsgård #tarzan

-*sofial1981* instagram


----------



## Santress

Tarzan Jane ... Happy bajare #tarzan #bajen

-*lena_risberg* instagram

So cute.






Real legends takes the tube! #Bajen #JOWaldner

-*valterskarsgard* instagram


----------



## Maggiesview

Santress said:


> Tarzan Jane ... Happy bajare #tarzan #bajen
> 
> -*lena_risberg* instagram
> 
> So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real legends takes the tube! #Bajen #JOWaldner
> 
> -*valterskarsgard* instagram


New haircut is similar to the one he had in Straw Dogs. It looks like he really is prepping for Mute. Wonder if he's bulking up too? As I understand it,the character is supposed to be huge and brawny.


----------



## Santress

More:











Someone tried to adopt my daughter …

Video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJYPwwWBCZh/?taken-by=kardemummagumman

-*kardemummagumman* instagram






I’m the only one who kissed Tarzan. forgive Lina

-*simpanizhtell* instagram






I still can’t believe these two met Alexander Skarsgård  slightly bitter … But hey ??! Not fair!! @jimmyakselsson @monkzdluffy #alexanderskarsgard #stockholm #sweden

-*wendyanabalon* instagram






Omg! Alexander skarsgård  #bajenfans #alexanderskarsgård

-*barvsten* instagram


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tried to adopt my daughter …
> 
> Video:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJYPwwWBCZh/?taken-by=kardemummagumman
> 
> -*kardemummagumman* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the only one who kissed Tarzan. forgive Lina
> 
> -*simpanizhtell* instagram


Aww! Amazing pica. Thank you Santress. Love the hair and excited for The Aftermath.


----------



## Blue Irina

Blue Irina said:


> Aww! Amazing pica. Thank you Santress. Love the hair and excited for The Aftermath.


Oops. *Pics


----------



## Santress

^yw!

I love the pics with Valter and the little girls.
Valter is looking more and more like Alex these days - he's a mesh of Bill & Alex (imo).

Another fan photo from today at *Charles Dickens Restaurant* (?) (August 21, 2016, Stockholm):







Jane and Tarzan! So very good to #Tarzan is #bajare! # # Love love Hammarby Bajen #hammarby #bajen #jane # greenish #hif #tarzanojane @alexander_skarsgard

-*janetamch* instagram

Still getting used to the new hair.  I feel like the neck is a bit short but going by the patches/jacket/watch/huge hands, this is probably him at the game:






Glorious victory @lordskoog @kennedybakir #hammarby # Tele2 Arena #hammarbyfotboll

-*nva* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I read the book some time ago but I don't remember if in it, there was any specific description of Lewis Morgan but I remember that the architect was tall and lean.* I think that I could see Alex in both roles because both characters require a very subtle and precise acting*, a lot is going on "inside" these people, which isn't fully visible (or even not at all) on the "outside", only in rare moments "emotional unmask"* so I think that this film needs actors who can convey a lot with "a little", not "showmen*".



Clarke's a good actor as well, but I'll guess we'll have to wait until something official is announced.



Maggiesview said:


> New haircut is similar to the one he had in Straw Dogs. It looks like he really is prepping for Mute. Wonder if he's bulking up too? As I understand it,the character is supposed to be *huge and brawny.*


I don't remember huge and brawny, but I remember reading the description 'brutish'. 



Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> I love the pics with Valter and the little girls.
> *Valter is looking more and more like Alex these days - he's a mesh of Bill & Alex (imo).*
> 
> Another fan photo from today at *Charles Dickens Restaurant* (?) (August 21, 2016, Stockholm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane and Tarzan! So very good to #Tarzan is #bajare! # # Love love Hammarby Bajen #hammarby #bajen #jane # greenish #hif #tarzanojane @alexander_skarsgard
> 
> -*janetamch* instagram
> 
> Still getting used to the new hair.  I feel like the neck is a bit short but going by the patches/jacket/watch/huge hands, this is probably him at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious victory @lordskoog @kennedybakir #hammarby # Tele2 Arena #hammarbyfotboll
> 
> -*nva* instagram



Valter's transitioning to the phase of growing into his looks, and he does indeed look like a cross between Alex and Bill. I'm glad to see him spending time with Alex.


----------



## Julia_W

Maggiesview said:


> New haircut is similar to the one he had in Straw Dogs. It looks like he really is prepping for Mute. Wonder if he's bulking up too? As I understand it,the character is supposed to be huge and brawny.



In an magazine interview posted earlier by Zola24 it said the script described Leo, Alex's Mute character,  as "A human wrecking ball of a man".


----------



## Maggiesview

Julia_W said:


> In an magazine interview posted earlier by Zola24 it said the script described Leo, Alex's Mute character,  as "A human wrecking ball of a man".


 That's the phrase that I kept remembering but couldn't remember if it came from Jones about  the Mute  character or Mc Donald about Terry Monroe. In War on Everyone So, I used my own words to describe my impression of Jones' description. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia & Jooa.

Another pic of Alex & Valter at Sunday's Hammarby game (August 21, 2016, Stockholm).

From *Bajenland* Facebook via *ValterSkarsgard* instagram ❤︎:






J-O, Alexander and Valter had the honour to take a groupie with two bajen-girls after victory last night.

https://www.facebook.com/Bajenland/...1205.202841686397607/1425040687511028/?type=3

+

A few more fan pics:






To get a victory beer with these two legends, we are doing so well in the heavens sudra. Forza Bajen whoever you are and wherever you live.

-*Sudra Divizione MMXI* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/4316034035...603403537308/1220900564607584/?type=3&theater






Bajen va ‘name.

-*robertplaszczyk* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress.  I love that last one!  He looks really good. 

The link below is to an article with Alex's most underrated (unknown) performances.  I don't think I've seen it here before.

http://moviepilot.com/posts/4040273


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia & Jooa.

Another from Sunday (?)(August 21, 2016):





Hello world's most handsome man ... and Nicki #kaffekarlsson #alexanderskarsgard

-*nickistajic* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Fan photo of Alex at *Hellasgården* (*Nacka Naturreservat*) today (August 24, 2016, Nacka, Sweden):






“Me and #Tarzan deep down in the swedish jungle, Alexander the Great Skarsgård # alexander skarsgard # nackanaturreservat # hellasgården # sweden # stockholm # summer # fun # work.”

-*thedrewolff* instagram


----------



## Santress

More from today (August 24, 2016, Nacka, Sweden) via The Library:

Sounds like Alex has a new project in the works - to be announced soon!

“Today we got to work with one of our favourite guys #alexander skarsgard on a beautiful late summer day! Stay tuned for the result. #photo #andrewolff #rockson #rocksonsthlm #selfie by alex.”

-*rocksonsthlm* instagram

Is that Alex (below)?






“Shooting in Sweeden.”

-*katieelectricg* instagram

Katie Glass is a journalist for The Sunday Times.






-*daniodanie* instagram


----------



## Santress

-*daniodanie* instagram


----------



## Santress

...and more:






“Best buddies!#Alexander Skarsgard.” 

-*simhoppers* instagram






 “YAS! Philip Skarsgård. Tough day at work, working outside with this fellow! #alexander skarsgard.” 

-*philipfohlin* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new pics!
So a photoshoot and interview with the Sunday Times?
Which means that sucker's going to be behind a )@(#*$ paywall I believe.
Promo for WOE?


----------



## mary12345

I think he looks a bit tired/gaunt the man needs a good rest!!


----------



## a_sussan

Happy big 40 to our guy! Where ever he is or doing I hope he gets a fabulous day.












Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Happy Birthday to Alex, and belated Happy Birthday to his little brother Kolbjorn, who turned 4 yesterday.


----------



## Santress

Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! 

From ASN:

In honor of Alex’s birthday, *War on Everyone* has released a new promo still of Alex and Michael Peña:






“It’s his birthday and he’ll f*-k sh!t up if he wants to! See #AlexanderSkarsgård in @WarOnEveryone, October 7.”

-*WarOnEveryone* twitter 

https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/768859644022427650


----------



## Santress

The birthday boy in Sweden today (August 25, 2016) via The Library:

Happy 40th Birthday, Alex!  

Photo sources:

1. 






“Right now at the heart of Södermalm. #Bara Bajare.”

-*claraagne* instagram

2.

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We at Hammarby Art (Bajenkonst) congratulated Alexander Skarsgård with a "Just today - Green Heart" painting on his 40th birthday!
#bajenkonst #emanuel # south heart #sodershjarta #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard # 40

-*bajenkonst* instagram

3. 






“SKARSGÅRD IS HERE!!!”

-*JennyRonnberg* twitter

https://twitter.com/JennyRonnberg/status/768860052455354372


----------



## Santress

Another from *Söders Hjärta* (August 25, 2016):






“Clear guy to have a hat #starstruck.”

-*sodershjarta* instagram


----------



## Santress

At *Indigo Bar & Restaurant* (August 25, 2016):






“Kenta, the heart of Södermalm, Magnus, Alex, Anders & John. What a night! @jaowan @anderswendin @ magnus.carlson @alexander_skarsgard_love.”

-*robertplaszczyk* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So he spends his birthday being a Hammarby fanboy? Of course he does, the big goofball!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So no sightings of Alex since his birthday? Back in the Swedish countryside? In NYC or London with Alexa?

War on Everyone will show at the Zurich Film Festival at the end of September. I have no idea if Alex, or anyone else from the film, will make an appearance.

http://zff.com/en/festival-info/news/2016/1454/gala-premieres-at-zff/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So no sightings of Alex since his birthday? Back in the Swedish countryside? I*n NYC or London with Alexa?*
> 
> War on Everyone will show at the Zurich Film Festival at the end of September. I have no idea if Alex, or anyone else from the film, will make an appearance.
> 
> http://zff.com/en/festival-info/news/2016/1454/gala-premieres-at-zff/



I have a hunch they may have split. There was nothing on her social media about his birthday and he seems to be reveling in friend/family time at home in Sweden. Time will tell.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I have a hunch they may have split. There was nothing on her social media about his birthday and he seems to be reveling in friend/family time at home in Sweden. Time will tell.



I admit to wondering about this when she apparently wasn't in Sweden for his birthday. I also realized that I couldn't remember whether or not they were together on his birthday last year, though I do remember her having a big birthday weekend that he was there for. And I don't pay attention to her social media, unless someone points out something. So even though she did mention Tarzan during the London premiere I don't know if she'd mention his birthday. And perhaps to him his birthday isn't that big of a deal.
They haven't spent a lot of time together this summer, both because of work schedules and that he's been back in Sweden for the last month. And they probably won't have a lot time together next month either, she's got fashion weeks to go to and he's got preproduction and then filming on Mute (I thought I saw something about filming starting on October 3, but now can't find it).
Unlike his previous relationship, this has been more low-key and stable, and I think subject to less conjecture in the fandom about its status. And they've seemed fine with whatever the status the relationship is at, which definitely includes a lot of time apart. But for whatever reason I also wouldn't be surprised if they split.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think his birthday is a pretty big deal to him, especially as its his 40th - he seems to be celebrating in fine form.

Has Alexa been that busy though? I don't follow her on SM but from what I can see just taking a look it's very sporadic work.

Just my two cents anyhow.


----------



## Kitkath70

Her Instagram has been quiet the last few days. She usually goes silent if they are together. I agree that he would have a major bash for his 40th.  I really don't get their relationship.  They spend so much time apart that you would think they would be together more when they have the chance.  She just went on a trip with Pixie and Grimmy for his BDay.  You think she would be there for her BF's. He may have headed back to NYC and is partying it up there with all his friends.  It wouldn't surprise me if he has multiple parties in different cities.


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think his birthday is a pretty big deal to him, especially as its his 40th - he seems to be celebrating in fine form.
> 
> Has Alexa been that busy though? I don't follow her on SM but from what I can see just taking a look it's very sporadic work.
> 
> Just my two cents anyhow.


I agree I think they are splittsville it was a pretty low key relationship but I agree 40th bday is a big deal and she is in UK and he is in Sweden if they were together you would think she would make the effort


----------



## djuna1

I wouldn't be surprised either if they broke up. It seems that Alexa's friend Remi is getting married and I think Alex could be still in Sweden or back in NY.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think his birthday is a pretty big deal to him, especially as its his 40th - he seems to be celebrating in fine form.
> 
> Has Alexa been that busy though? I don't follow her on SM but from what I can see just taking a look it's very sporadic work.
> 
> Just my two cents anyhow.


Sporadic but profitable! 
And apparently she's going to have her own fashion line, so she'll be working on that. And not that what she does has normal set hours and days anyway.



Kitkath70 said:


> *Her Instagram has been quiet the last few days. She usually goes silent if they are together.* I agree that he would have a major bash for his 40th.  I really don't get their relationship.  *They spend so much time apart that you would think they would be together more when they have the chance.*  She just went on a trip with Pixie and Grimmy for his BDay.  You think she would be there for her BF's. He may have headed back to NYC and is partying it up there with all his friends.  It wouldn't surprise me if he has multiple parties in different cities.



Last year, when I looked at her SM regularly, I thought that was the case, at least for the most part.
I think they're still together, she went to the two premieres in July and they were last photographed together with his Mom, and that never happened with with KB.
And yet in the last week I've wondered about it. I'll repeat that I think it's a good thing they can spend time apart, especially voluntarily. Even devoted couples need 'me' time.
But I also wonder if they're not as serious a couple as they seemed to be even earlier in the year.
As Free wrote, time will tell.


----------



## Julia_W

https://instagram.com/p/BJkt-rVjPYu/

I'm sorry, I don't know how to post from Instagram, but this link is to a video that shows Alex on the night of his birthday.  There is a girl beside him with a brown layered bob.  Could it possibly be Alexa?  The lighting is terrible, so I can't tell.  I thought some of you might know.


----------



## Onerous

Julia_W said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BJkt-rVjPYu/
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know how to post from Instagram, but this link is to a video that shows Alex on the night of his birthday.  There is a girl beside him with a brown layered bob.  Could it possibly be Alexa?  The lighting is terrible, so I can't tell.  I thought some of you might know.



I think not?  Judging by her social media, she's been in London since just before his birthday and has stayed there. Hmmm.


----------



## djuna1

Onerous said:


> I think not?  Judging by her social media, she's been in London since just before his birthday and has stayed there. Hmmm.



You're right.  
Thank you Julia for the link.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Alexa is having a great time with her friends in London.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sporadic but profitable!
> And apparently she's going to have her own fashion line, so she'll be working on that. And not that what she does has normal set hours and days anyway.
> 
> Last year, when I looked at her SM regularly, I thought that was the case, at least for the most part.
> I think they're still together, she went to the two premieres in July and they were last photographed together with his Mom, and that never happened with with KB.
> And yet in the last week I've wondered about it. I'll repeat that I think it's a good thing they can spend time apart, especially voluntarily. Even devoted couples need 'me' time.
> But I also wonder if they're not as serious a couple as they seemed to be even earlier in the year.
> As Free wrote, time will tell.



I don't know. I once did an Open University course that had more correspondence involved than this relationship seems to, especially in the past 4-5 weeks. But then, it's not my relationship and what would be a definite _no bueno _for me, might be fine for others.

Again, just looking from the outside in, Alexa is goofing off etc on SM but to me it seems at little put on., sort of what people do when they want to be "I'm fine without you, thanks" And Alex has a new haircut, really enjoying his friends, and spare time enough to spend it anywhere but it looks like he's planning on staying in Sweden for a bit.  I could be wrong (and often am) but it looks like post-relaysh rehab/getting my ish together stuff to me.

Anyhow, back to lurking lest the msg'ing begins.


----------



## Kitkath70

That's Money Brother playing the guitar and it looks like Fares is there too.  Looks like he had his closest friends there.  I'm thinking they may be done too.  There's me time, and then there is only seeing you boyfriend a few days a month,  if even.  A serious girlfriend would be there for his 40th.


----------



## Julia_W

Kitkath70 said:


> That's Money Brother playing the guitar and it looks like Fares is there too.  Looks like he had his closest friends there.  I'm thinking they may be done too.  There's me time, and then there is only seeing you boyfriend a few days a month,  if even.  A serious girlfriend would be there for his 40th.


Thank you, Kitkath.  Do you recognize the girl I mistook for Alexa standing to the right beside him?  I never could see her face.


----------



## jooa

She could be anyone. There were Hammarby fans because the vid is from Mr Hammarby Kenneth Olsson celebration at Soders Hjarta.


----------



## Onerous

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know. I once did an Open University course that had more correspondence involved than this relationship seems to, especially in the past 4-5 weeks. But then, it's not my relationship and what would be a definite _no bueno _for me, might be fine for others.
> 
> Again, just looking from the outside in, Alexa is goofing off etc on SM but to me it seems at little put on., sort of what people do when they want to be "I'm fine without you, thanks" And Alex has a new haircut, really enjoying his friends, and spare time enough to spend it anywhere but it looks like he's planning on staying in Sweden for a bit.  I could be wrong (and often am) but it looks like post-relaysh rehab/getting my ish together stuff to me.
> 
> Anyhow, back to lurking lest the msg'ing begins.



I agree!  I mean... there's casual dating, but *this* casual after such a long time?  Seems strange to me.  Also - I thought the way he protested when Andy Cohen asked if they lived together was pretty forceful...


----------



## mary12345

Onerous said:


> I agree!  I mean... there's casual dating, but *this* casual after such a long time?  Seems strange to me.  Also - I thought the way he protested when Andy Cohen asked if they lived together was pretty forceful...


yes I think they are done he probably got tired of all the "wedding rumours" and with being so busy now with projects probably thought it was time but again just my opinion time will tell......


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I can't really figure him out.  I'm probably leaning on the not broken up because they were just seen with him mother a few weeks ago, and he may have long planned his boys getaway in Sweden for his 40th (and to say it, if you're the only one not speaking Swedish, that would be a drag, so I'd skip it too), so I'm not going to be surprised if he pops up with her on an island shortly.  But he certainly doesn't behave much like anyone else I've seen in a relationship that's serious enough for them to be rumored to be living together..


----------



## Maggiesview

scaredsquirrel said:


> I can't really figure him out.  I'm probably leaning on the not broken up because they were just seen with him mother a few weeks ago, and he may have long planned his boys getaway in Sweden for his 40th (and to say it, if you're the only one not speaking Swedish, that would be a drag, so I'd skip it too), so I'm not going to be surprised if he pops up with her on an island shortly.  But he certainly doesn't behave much like anyone else I've seen in a relationship that's serious enough for them to be rumored to be living together..


----------



## Maggiesview

I think they are both very independent people who dislike being tied to the " have to do" obligations in traditional relationships. She has said as much. He has given indications of it. They work because they are granting each other mutual freedom to come and go as they please. This B- day celebration for Alex was very much tied to Hammarsby and the team seemed to be honoring Alex. I doubt he'd ever want to miss it unless at death's door. It would not be much fun for Alexa though,as you stated there is the language barrier and also, the whole theme of the party was Hammarby. Alex and Alexa could have celebrated his B-day themselves in NYC before they left for their separate destinations or plan to do so later. One of the things I try to keep in mind is that we only have a birds eye view of their relationship and only see brief photo shots or commentary Alexa makes on social media ,which isn't much regarding her relationship with Alex. I doubt we are privy to every time they are together or how much time that actually is.  Meanwhile, so far, it seems to be working enough to suit their needs. When it doesn't,they will increase their together time or split altogether.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> [QUOTE="scaredsquirrel, post: 30576969, member: 299051"*]I can't really figure him out.  I'm probably leaning on the not broken up* because they were just seen with him mother a few weeks ago, and *he may have long planned his boys getaway in Sweden for his 40th (and to say it, if you're the only one not speaking Swedish, that would be a drag, so I'd skip it too), *so I'm not going to be surprised if *he pops up with her on an island shortly*.  But he certainly doesn't behave much like anyone else I've seen in a relationship that's serious enough for them to be rumored to be living together..



I am still leaning towards not being broken up. But he was/is in Sweden for a month, and there's no evidence she was ever there. I understand the language issues, and perhaps she doesn't really get along with all his friends. But I'd understand the not being there more if it were last year, not 18 months into the relationship. And why I am also leaning toward it's not as serious as even I'd thought-not that I'd thought they were living together and getting married. I'd think if it were very serious you'd try, even if you don't speak the language, and it's not as if Sweden is some benighted country, and no one speaks English. And he may be fine with her not being there if she doesn't feel comfortable. 

Fashion Week(s) start next week, so if they're going to do that they need to do it now! 



> [QUOTE="Maggiesview, post: 30577013, member: 551159"*]I think they are both very independent people who dislike being tied to the " have to do" *obligations in traditional relationships. She has said as much. He has given indications of it. They work because they are granting each other mutual freedom to come and go as they please. This B- day celebration for Alex was very much tied to Hammarsby and the team seemed to be honoring Alex. I doubt he'd ever want to miss it unless at death's door. It would not be much fun for Alexa though,as you stated there is the language barrier and also, the whole theme of the party was Hammarby. Alex and Alexa could have celebrated his B-day themselves in NYC before they left for their separate destinations or plan to do so later. *One of the things I try to keep in mind is that we only have a birds eye view of their relationship and only see brief photo shots or commentary Alexa makes on social media ,which isn't much regarding her relationship with Alex. I doubt we are privy to every time they are together or how much time that actually is. * *Meanwhile, so far, it seems to be working enough to suit their needs. When it doesn't,they will increase their together time or split altogether.*


They're definitely both independent people, and no we don't see every time they're together, though the reality is even if they're not photographed they're usually spotted and that's noted on social media, so there is a rough timeline, so we're not entirely pulling time frames out of our butts.
And the last part is something that was mentioned here last year, that if it wasn't working out they'd end it, and right now it still seems to be working out.
And the reality is we've not gossiped this much about this relationship in many many months. Whatever we think of it, gossip-wise it's been pretty boring. Which is how I'm presuming they prefer it.

And OT:
RIP Gene Wilder


----------



## Maggiesview

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am still leaning towards not being broken up. But he was/is in Sweden for a month, and there's no evidence she was ever there. I understand the language issues, and perhaps she doesn't really get along with all his friends. But I'd understand the not being there more if it were last year, not 18 months into the relationship. And why I am also leaning toward it's not as serious as even I'd thought-not that I'd thought they were living together and getting married. I'd think if it were very serious you'd try, even if you don't speak the language, and it's not as if Sweden is some benighted country, and no one speaks English. And he may be fine with her not being there if she doesn't feel comfortable.
> 
> Fashion Week(s) start next week, so if they're going to do that they need to do it now!
> 
> 
> They're definitely both independent people, and no we don't see every time they're together, though the reality is even if they're not photographed they're usually spotted and that's noted on social media, so there is a rough timeline, so we're not entirely pulling time frames out of our butts.
> And the last part is something that was mentioned here last year, that if it wasn't working out they'd end it, and right now it still seems to be working out.
> And the reality is we've not gossiped this much about this relationship in many many months. Whatever we think of it, gossip-wise it's been pretty boring. Which is how I'm presuming they prefer it.
> 
> And OT:
> RIP Gene Wilder


----------



## Maggiesview

Hehe. Yep,they don't provide much fodder for the gossip mill that's for sure. It has been rather interesting to read the speculations on this current topic and I agree,it's not like anyone's pulling anything out of there butt or from far left field by speculating on a possible estrangement or break up.It does  seems odd that with Alex due to be on set in Berlin in a few weeks or a month for Mute preproduction/ filming and his absence during the long promo tour for LOT ,that they would want to spend as much time  together as possible, regardless of their independent natures. It does indeed open the field for speculation. I am leaning toward the still together side but won't be surprised if they are estranged or have decided to call it quits.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maggiesview said:


> *Hehe. Yep,they don't provide much fodder for the gossip mill that's for sure. It has been rather interesting to read the speculations on this current topic and I agree,it's not like anyone's pulling anything out of there butt or from far left field by speculating on a possible estrangement or break up.*It does  seems odd that with Alex due to be on set in Berlin in a few weeks or a month for Mute preproduction/ filming and his absence during the long promo tour for LOT ,that they would want to spend as much time  together as possible, regardless of their independent natures. It does indeed open the field for speculation. I am leaning toward the still together side but won't be surprised if they are estranged or have decided to call it quits.



And I think whatever observations we've got about their relationship don't get talked about much because for the most part there hasn't been much there to gossip about. The reality is they've both seemed quite happy in the relationship.
And my commenting on what I perceive to be a reluctance on her part to spend much time with Alex in Sweden, even when she seems to have the time, isn't based on dislike for her but more of confusion of 'why not?' based on my own experiences in Sweden, even though I didn't speak the language, and other experiences. And I think that's where the comments on the time together come from as well, being somewhat perplexed as to why why you spend a lot of time apart even when you aren't working, since their work often keeps them apart anyway.
And even though it's been pretty boring gossip wise, there's always going to be some speculation: Are they living together? Getting married?, etc. So it's not surprising that there's been speculation once it became apparent that she wasn't with him on his birthday, but home in London after having been on vacation with friends.
Professionally, speculation isn't as as interesting in terms of gossip, it's more what will he be doing in the future and what will happen with the projects that he's already filmed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And I think whatever observations we've got about their relationship don't get talked about much because for the most part there hasn't been much there to gossip about. The reality is they've both seemed quite happy in the relationship.
> And my commenting on what I perceive to be a reluctance on her part to spend much time with Alex in Sweden, even when she seems to have the time, isn't based on dislike for her but more of confusion of 'why not?' based on my own experiences in Sweden, even though I didn't speak the language, and other experiences. And I think that's where the comments on the time together come from as well, being somewhat perplexed as to why why you spend a lot of time apart even when you aren't working, since their work often keeps them apart anyway.
> And even though it's been pretty boring gossip wise, there's always going to be some speculation: Are they living together? Getting married?, etc. So it's not surprising that there's been speculation once it became apparent that she wasn't with him on his birthday, but home in London after having been on vacation with friends.
> Professionally, speculation isn't as as interesting in terms of gossip, it's more what will he be doing in the future and what will happen with the projects that he's already filmed.



Holy cr*p Buckeye. I tell you, this place has become absolutely frozen by the inability to post what you want to say, if you feel the need to post *that* ^ to explain just a simple opinion as to whether you think two celebs are together or not.

If I've played any part in shaping that, then you know what, I apologise. My main gripe on this forum was always how it degenerated into personal attacks (both here and elsewhere) which were unnecessary, simply because this has always been a forum of strong personalities and opinions that were probably sometimes viewed as a pile-on. But now I can clearly see that this has had a negative effect on this forum, and that there is a real drive to control narrative - and not from me, not now.

I'm stepping back, and I really hope the thread recovers, because let's face it - it's pretty dead - people have gone to private forums where they have more freedom.. And I'll be honest, every time I've posted something lately that was deemed too critical (when it fact it was just a realistic opinion not viewed in rose-coloured glasses) by either members here or lurkers, I received a barrage to my tumblr inbox, tPF has always received the most criticism because we're one of the last remaining public sites for Alex, while everyone else on other sites has a free-for-all without that same scrutiny. Still it sucks that people feel like the can't post a simple response because of prying eyes.

Anyhow...yeah.


----------



## a_sussan

But it is kind of funny that she didn't go to Way Out West, I have a slight memory of her saying that she was going. And yes he is in Sweden, but why didn't she take a weekend break and celebrate her man. I think it is a bit strange that they haven't been seen together for a month, but now I come with the big BUT, they probably use Skype/FaceTime/or what ever a lot. 

But this can go they have broken up and that why he cut his hair and stay put in Sweden or they haven't broken up and he is just enjoying some free time and preparing for the next role. 
She who wait will see.. lol..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScandiGirl83

He cut off his hair for Mute! Not for desperation or for a change.


----------



## Santress

Agree, missing the 40th birthday celebration is odd (imo) but birthdays are a bid deal to me.

More fan photos of Alex in Sweden (August 2016) via ASN:







“Had an amazing night out together with Tarzan this weekend! #dance #fashion #fun #crazy #mens fashion #sthlm #fashionweek #style #shirt #tarzan #friends.” 

-*jannesiponen* instagram (posted on 08/30/16)






“What days! What a party! Which performances! Thanks Mr. Hammarby / Kenneth Olsson.” 

-*sodershjarta* instagram (posted on 08/28/16)






“met Alexander Skarsgård (who plays Tarzan) the other day. but I didn't go after him so my friend took my phone n ran.” 

-*duckhowell* twitter (posted on 08/28/16)

https://twitter.com/duckhowell/status/769893495452626945











“When Alexander Skarsgård sexily glides past the terrace to sit on, about 5 m away from ba.” 

-*MalmEmma* twitter (posted on 08/28/16)

https://twitter.com/MalmEmma/status/769976480273235968


----------



## mary12345

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy cr*p Buckeye. I tell you, this place has become absolutely frozen by the inability to post what you want to say, if you feel the need to post *that* ^ to explain just a simple opinion as to whether you think two celebs are together or not.
> 
> If I've played any part in shaping that, then you know what, I apologise. My main gripe on this forum was always how it degenerated into personal attacks (both here and elsewhere) which were unnecessary, simply because this has always been a forum of strong personalities and opinions that were probably sometimes viewed as a pile-on. But now I can clearly see that this has had a negative effect on this forum, and that there is a real drive to control narrative - and not from me, not now.
> 
> I'm stepping back, and I really hope the thread recovers, because let's face it - it's pretty dead - people have gone to private forums where they have more freedom.. And I'll be honest, every time I've posted something lately that was deemed too critical (when it fact it was just a realistic opinion not viewed in rose-coloured
> 
> glasses) by either members here or lurkers, I received a barrage to my tumblr inbox, tPF has always received the most criticism because we're one of the last remaining public sites for Alex, while everyone else on other sites has a free-for-all without that same scrutiny. Still it sucks that people feel like the can't post a simple response because of prying eyes.
> 
> Anyhow...yeah.



Yes this should be a forum where all sorts of opinions are viewed whether you agree or not I too think they are over but as previously stated we just have a bird eye's view of the relationship hey if a couple is fine with spending a few days a month together and miss stuff like birthdays , holidays,etc. maybe that works for them but I find it odd


----------



## Kitkath70

Missing his 40th birthday is what's putting me into the "they're broken up" club.  That's a big one to miss.   It's not the speaking Swedish issue either.  All of his friends and family can speak English and I'm sure they would around her.  I find it very odd.  She took the time to sail around Majorca, topless no less, for Nick Grimshaw's 32nd birthday the week before.  Looking back, it kind of reminds me of KB and her topless Mexico pictures after they had broken up.


----------



## Onerous

Kitkath70 said:


> Missing his 40th birthday is what's putting me into the "they're broken up" club.  That's a big one to miss.   It's not the speaking Swedish issue either.  All of his friends and family can speak English and I'm sure they would around her.  I find it very odd.  She took the time to sail around Majorca, topless no less, for Nick Grimshaw's 32nd birthday the week before.  Looking back, it kind of reminds me of KB and her topless Mexico pictures after they had broken up.



Precisely - she's there for her friend's birthday but not her boyfriend?  I was honestly kind of surprised when those pics of them together with his mother turned up - I would have guessed at them being finished (or finishing) just before that.  Swedes generally speak very good English, so I cannot imagine that being a reason to stay away.  Maybe they're just a kind of "when we're in the same city" couple?


----------



## GlamazonD

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy cr*p Buckeye. I tell you, this place has become absolutely frozen by the inability to post what you want to say, if you feel the need to post *that* ^ to explain just a simple opinion as to whether you think two celebs are together or not.
> 
> If I've played any part in shaping that, then you know what, I apologise. My main gripe on this forum was always how it degenerated into personal attacks (both here and elsewhere) which were unnecessary, simply because this has always been a forum of strong personalities and opinions that were probably sometimes viewed as a pile-on. But now I can clearly see that this has had a negative effect on this forum, and that there is a real drive to control narrative - and not from me, not now.
> 
> I'm stepping back, and I really hope the thread recovers, because let's face it - it's pretty dead - people have gone to private forums where they have more freedom.. And I'll be honest, every time I've posted something lately that was deemed too critical (when it fact it was just a realistic opinion not viewed in rose-coloured glasses) by either members here or lurkers, I received a barrage to my tumblr inbox, tPF has always received the most criticism because we're one of the last remaining public sites for Alex, while everyone else on other sites has a free-for-all without that same scrutiny. Still it sucks that people feel like the can't post a simple response because of prying eyes.
> 
> Anyhow...yeah.



Because this post is about this thread and is addressed as much to the members here as to BuckEye I thought weigh in on the discussion. First, I don't wear rose-coloured glasses if that expression means criticism but as I've said before, the criticism has more credibility if it covers more than one, still considerably unknown Swedish actor, otherwise it seems more like bashing for whatever reason JIMHO.

I couldn't agree more about the free speech on this thread. I've never attacked anybody here, at least not intentionally and in that extent that I've been attacked and yet some of the most critical people here take offence at everything I post and keep reporting my posts in order to get them deleted and/or get me banned. Please note, I've never reported anyone regardless how rude and patronizing comments I've received as a reply to my musings. I think it's the nature of open forums that if you express ”strong” opinions in the name of free speech you have to deal with feedback, even if it differs from your opinion.

If people feel they need to take their negativity to private forums it's their right to do so, but why private? What they want to hide?  What I've heard, seen and experienced the private forums are not more open to freedom of speech, actually quite contrary, they are often created for one purpose only and you have to follow the rules of the the site runners and the general consensus there otherwise you get kicked out. Yeah, I don't think there's such thing as freedom of speech on any gossip/fan/hate pages, whether they are secret, private, closed or open.

I don't think Alex threads need to recover from anything. I don't miss ”old times” and all that drama, negativity, OT and personal life issues of the regulars to keep Alex threads relevant and always on the first page. This current Alex thread is doing pretty well and is now more like the other actor threads on TPF,  maybe still slightly more negative side, but I can live with that


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Holy cr*p Buckeye. I tell you, this place has become absolutely frozen by the inability to post what you want to say, if you feel the need to post *that* ^ to explain just a simple opinion as to whether you think two celebs are together or not.
> 
> If I've played any part in shaping that, then you know what, I apologise. My main gripe on this forum was always how it degenerated into personal attacks (both here and elsewhere) which were unnecessary, simply because this has always been a forum of strong personalities and opinions that were probably sometimes viewed as a pile-on. But now I can clearly see that this has had a negative effect on this forum, and that there is a real drive to control narrative - and not from me, not now.
> 
> I'm stepping back, and I really hope the thread recovers, because let's face it - it's pretty dead - people have gone to private forums where they have more freedom.. And I'll be honest, every time I've posted something lately that was deemed too critical (when it fact it was just a realistic opinion not viewed in rose-coloured glasses) by either members here or lurkers, I received a barrage to my tumblr inbox, tPF has always received the most criticism because we're one of the last remaining public sites for Alex, while everyone else on other sites has a free-for-all without that same scrutiny. Still it sucks that people feel like the can't post a simple response because of prying eyes.
> 
> Anyhow...yeah.



That wasn't about you   but my usual tendency to overexplain myself. Plus, what you mentioned, we're under scrutiny  and there have been enough people who used to post here, and other forums, who once it became clear last year that Alex and Alex were really dating, didn't deal with it well at all. And they didn't deal with it in a public manner. I guess I didn't anyone to misconstrue my gossip speculation for gleefulness. When it's just gossipy/curiosity. And since this is a gossip/news thread, shouldn't be something I'm worried about but obviously was then.



mary12345 said:


> *Yes this should be a forum where all sorts of opinions are viewed whether you agree or not *I too think they are over but as previously stated we just have a bird eye's view of the relationship hey if a couple is fine with spending a few days a month together and miss stuff like birthdays , holidays,etc. maybe that works for them but I find it odd



And this is something that's repeated often, it's not that people disagree here, whether it's about who he's dating or what roles he's taking, etc. but the manner in which that's done. Some of the reactions last year to Alexa, including from people who wandered in from other threads, was more than a little over the top.

Anyhoo, he needs to come out of hiding so we can get some new pics (and wonder about his clothing choices ).
I'm hoping for pics of him from the set of Mute, and of Paul Rudd as well!
I'd also like further news on The Aftermath.


----------



## OHVamp

I still enjoy reading people's comments here and getting pics and news. Thanks everyone for that. I don't believe people here are over the top, one way or the other. I'm not offended by more enamored fans, nor critical ones. To each his own.


----------



## Julia_W

Something to look forward to.  Alex will be at the L'estrange Film Festival in France on September 11 for War on Everyone.  Hopefully, there will be lots of pictures.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex, Michael and JMM will be at the Deauville FF on September 08.



*DeauvilleUS* ‏@*DeauvilleUS* 
#*Deauville2016* Alexander Skarsgård Michael Peña et John Michael McDonagh seront présents le 8 sept #*AuDessusDesLois*

https://twitter.com/DeauvilleUS/status/771346910519107584

http://www.festival-deauville.com/DEV/index.php?pid=73&b=1&r=1&p=1&d=2016-09-08&c=0


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia & Buckeye!

New *WOE* promo stills:






https://www.facebook.com/IconFilmDi...683251755224/1184244518299087/?type=3&theater

#AlexanderSkarsgard et Michael Peña seront à #Deauville2016 le 8/09 pour présenter AU-DESSUS DES LOIS.View translation

#AlexanderSkarsgard and Michael Peña will be #Deauville2016 8/09 to present above the law.






https://twitter.com/Cineblogywood/status/771360837403541504






http://www.etrangefestival.com//res...es/assets/1280_1280/1275_1280_1280_inside.jpg

http://www.etrangefestival.com//2016/en/film/war_on_everyone


----------



## Santress

Another pic from Sweden (August 4, 2016):







Go jäkla dag! #alexskarsgard #alexskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #skarsgard

Go ****ing day! #alexskarsgard #alexskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #skarsgard

-*herrdaal* instagram


----------



## Santress

New pic from today in NYC (September 1, 2016):






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210796930460134&set=p.10210796930460134&type=3&theater

Bumped into Alexander Skarsgard (Eric Northman from True Blood) at a taco stand in the East Village   #gorg #dreams

https://www.facebook.com/trevor.roderick.5/posts/10210796830257629


----------



## Kitkath70

Thank goodness he's back to the jeans and Tshirts. I don't even mind the worn out addias.  I hope the airlines lost his Tarzan press tour clothes.  Especially the ill fitting pants. Wearing them every once in a while was fine, but he was starting to live in them


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another pic from Sweden (August 4, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go jäkla dag! #alexskarsgard #alexskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #skarsgard
> 
> Go ****ing day! #alexskarsgard #alexskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #skarsgard
> 
> -*herrdaal* instagram


Everyone's nicely dressed, is that SSD wearing a top hat? Though it's not too formal, otherwise Fares would probably be wearing socks. 



Santress said:


> New pic from today in NYC (September 1, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210796930460134&set=p.10210796930460134&type=3&theater
> 
> Bumped into Alexander Skarsgard (Eric Northman from True Blood) at a taco stand in the East Village   #gorg #dreams
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/trevor.roderick.5/posts/10210796830257629



He comes out of hiding!



Kitkath70 said:


> Thank goodness he's back to the jeans and Tshirts. I don't even mind the worn out addias.  I hope the airlines lost his Tarzan press tour clothes.  Especially the ill fitting pants. Wearing them every once in a while was fine, but he was starting to live in them



I too hope that the airline 'accidentally' lost the promo clothes. I didn't mind most of the tops, but those pants, no, please just burn them!
It's nice to see him back in normal clothes.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Great Flashback Friday Straw Dogs photo shared by Rhys Coiro today on instagram (09/02/16):






“Found this pic cleaning garage. Think it was taken by Alik Sakharov. Throw back eight years ago. Tarzan and his apes. @hossridesagain Sorry to crop out big brain! #wildnmild #strawdogs.”

-*rhyscoiro* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress for the great pics.  I love the taco stand one.  He looks great, but he looks lonely.  I hope he is OK and happy since it us looking more and more like he and Alexa are at a minimum in a slump if not over.


----------



## Santress

A sneak preview of Alex photographed by *Hunter & Gatti* for* Vs. Magazine* - Fall/Winter 2016 via The Library:






“We do love a certain cinematic vibe to our fashion stories — and this coming issue is no different. Titled “Scenes,” we’re proud to say this is one of our most beautiful and cinematic to date. Gracing the covers are three amazing actresses: Milla Jovovich (with her daughter Ever), Haley Bennett and Jennifer Connelly. Also, for our male readers (perhaps our female readers too), we feature Alexander “Tarzan” Skarsgård...stay tuned for the inside fashion spreads…”

Sources:  Vsmag.com (x) & Dailymail.co.uk (x)

https://vsmag.com/magazine/vs-covers-fw16/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-alongside-eight-year-old-daughter-Ever.html

+
Another key art poster from *HUSDESIGN *shared today (September 5, 2016):

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by HUSDESIGN. #tarzan #alexanderskarsgaard






https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/772872263096041474


----------



## Santress

New candids of Alex out and about in NYC with Siggi Hilmarsson (September 5, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He really likes that promo shirt!  At least he's not wearing those )@(# baggy pants!
So, he's out and about with Siggi and Alexa's back in town since Sunday and she's spotted with other friends but no sightings with Alex apparently.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3775423/Alexa-Chung-snuggles-ex-Matthew-Hitt.html


----------



## djuna1

I agree @BuckeyeChicago and the shirt looks much better with the jeans! 

Ex-Boyfriend?


----------



## Kitkath70

He looks really good.  I think they are definitely done.   I remember seeing people commenting that Alexa would be moving in on Matthew Hitt as soon as he broke up with Dakota.  She posts pictures of him on her Instagram too.


----------



## Santress

^Agree, snugger pants are always appreciated.

Another version of the *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016) cover shot:






#theflesh #coversthebone #sometimesasoul #alexanderskarsgard @vsmag @pavonnyc

-*hunterandgatti* instagram


----------



## djuna1

Kitkath70 said:


> He looks really good.  I think they are definitely done.   I remember seeing people commenting that Alexa would be moving in on Matthew Hitt as soon as he broke up with Dakota.  She posts pictures of him on her Instagram too.



They are friends since 2008 or 2009, I think. She posts pictures of him on Instagram like she does with all of her friends.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *Agree, snugger pants are always appreciated*.
> 
> Another version of the *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016) cover shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #theflesh #coversthebone #sometimesasoul #alexanderskarsgard @vsmag @pavonnyc
> 
> -*hunterandgatti* instagram



Yes, yes they are!  I don't want his blood supply to be cut off or anything but I do appreciate being able to see the shape of his legs. 
As for Alexa's relationship with Matthew Hitt, I didn't follow her before so don't really know their history, or whether being seen with him means anything in terms of her relationship with Alex. But even if she and Alex weren't photographed together they're usually mentioned on social media as having been spotted. So right now it does look like their relationship has run its course.


----------



## a_sussan

Interview with Alex in the Café Magazine from July 2016. I totally forgot this one, sorry. Hope you enjoy it.  

Alexander the Great
By Emil Persson Photo Kurt Iswarienko
transcript and translation MsSussiluss Tumbr

>> After ten years of hard work in Hollywood, he faces a greatest career trial - to wear a blockbuster on his shoulders. Café Magazine travels to Los Angeles for an exclusive meeting with the king of the jungle
It is always special to be in Hollywood during the Oscar weekend. Golden man Fever prevails. In a greater extent than usual jetset- and headsets people are sitting in the hotel bars and take pride loudly referring to celebrities with only first names. TV channels show panels deadpan dumps all winners for Sunday’s showdown. Pitches: agitated.

As the world’s total TMZ reserve is in the same neighborhood are arranged is also traditionally a lot of press events. For example, it is facing ‘The Legend of Tarzan’ (Premiere in Sweden July 13) at the Four Seasons Beverly Hills. With Alexander Skarsgard as the event’s hub.

The Swedish actor, dressed in jeans and black shirt, just come from a lunch with Alicia Vikander (which is two days from winning her first Oscar). Nowadays, however, he is only a tourist in Los Angeles. Two years ago, he moved to New York.

- There has been intense the last few weeks. I was here, then I went to New York, then Berlin Film Festival, then back to New York, then Istanbul for another film festival - and then I came here for like two days ago and have started filming here. I’m a little tender, but feeling good. Right now I am filming a miniseries for HBO called 'Big Little Lies’. We’re shooting here in town and reside in Monterey, just south of San Francisco.

One might think that it easily becomes a bit excessive attention around the actor’s physical transformations in the media; extreme focus on methodology of exercise and diet schedule, so-called eggwhite journalism, (Entertainment Journalists love to talk about the Film Actors Guild transformations in general and Christian Bales weight loss before 'The Machinist’ in particular). It is easy to feel acute fatigue for the phenomenon: is it really so damn hard to eat what you are served and work out which one is told when it strikes a full time job? And you also earn scandalous amounts of money on it?

But damn it’s hard not to be torso struck when Alexander Skarsgard comes into the room. He is a monumentally huge, Skarsgård. The chest is so broad that Polish truck could pass each other on him at night.

His chest is also a consequence of which in some cultures would be called for hard work. Alexander began preparations film as he recorded the final episodes of 'True Blood’. Then he eat 7 000 calories a day. A typical recommended daily intake for men who do not play Tarzan is about 2 500 calories.

- I just stuffed myself with food, and lifted weights. I put on quite a lot of weight - but also fat.  Two months before we started filming, I went down on a very strict diet with a chef who cooked six meals a day to me. He weighed proteins and came every three hours with a lunch box. “Eat this! Drink this! Do it here! "I’ve never been involved with diets or have a personal trainer before, so this was quite new to me.


----------



## a_sussan

... cont


The sacrifices were of no extension also social. All energy, physically and mentally, went to  the preparations and later the filming in England.

- I was a wreck on the weekends .. My dad played in the TV series 'River’ in London at the same time and I met him twice in the three months he was there for that . I was not at the restaurant at eight months, did not drink in eight months and did not really met my friends. But at the same time it was such an incredible project. I saw it as a super exciting opportunity.

The clearest receipt Alexanders dedication is above all the reactions of the opponents who have been around a while and seen colleagues “pro def mood” before. Not least twofold Oscar-winning Christoph Waltz ( ‘Inglorious Bastards’, 'Django Unchained’) - who plays Captain Rom in 'The Legend of Tarzan’ - was impressed by Alexander’s apfelstrudel free living.

- I honestly don’t not know if I would have the stamina to get through Alexander did, he says with typical manly manér when I sit down with him later. I consider myself usually relatively disciplined, but still nothing compared to that. Dedications were quite improbable! And the focus! Over such a long time too. Long before he even started filming. That was unbelievable.

Margot Robbie ('The Wolf of Wall Street’, 'The Big Short’), who plays Jane, says that Alexander’s extreme diet also constituted a grateful tease.

- I was horrible to him, laughing Robbie. To demonstratively eat candy before his eyes and such… He almost had tears in his eyes so then I felt guilty for real. Each time a new filming week began, he would ask: "What did you do this weekend then?” “Oh, it was so fun, we went out, we did this, and then we went …” Then he interrupted always “I do not care what you did - tell me what you ate. Tell me exactly what you ate! "So then I had to go through,” Okay, - I first ate this and then this … “It was as well as food porn for him to just hear about it.

It is not the first time the story of Tarzan told. In fact, few other stories, not even the story of Christian Bale weight loss before 'The Machinist’, has been told more times.

The character created by Edgar Rice Burroughs in 1912. The first novel was called 'Tarzan of the Apes’ and is about the British John Clapton born in Africa and, after the parents died, brought up by apes. Rice Burroughs himself came to write so-so two dozen sequels - but it’s still nothing compared to the extreme exploitation of nature. Movie Database IMDB lists, for example, 200 different movies with Tarzan, from 1918 until today. Then there will be novels, graphic novels and stage productions. Should I even go into Tarzan-like avatars become story library as soon as bottomless.

Alexander Skarsgard was therefore initially skeptical to interpret this character due to it has  already been interpreted so many times - but was convinced as soon as he read the script.


----------



## a_sussan

cont.. 

- I thought a lot about the thing, admits Alexander. But it was such a very interesting interpretation of an already very famous story. It’s almost like they psychologically have turned  the novel backwards, because the novel is about taming the beast, and this in a sense is about to unleash the beast. At the beginning of the film, he has already been in London for nearly a decade with his wife Jane, he drinks tea with the Prime Minister and dresses like a Victorian gentleman. Mentally, he has left the jungle behind; he is almost afraid of it, and above all for what he himself was there. But then Samuel L. Jackson character, George Washington pops up and says: "You have been invited by King Leopold of Belgium to return to Africa.” John refuses at first, but then he says that Leopold, in fact, hold on to colonize and enslave his land and people, so John knows that he must return. As the adventure takes off into the jungle peeled layers of clothing wise and emotionally. It felt very interesting and something I have not really seen before. Large company Warner Brothers knobs film production. Budget is certainly not modest $180 million.

- I actually saw the film yesterday and it was incredible to take part of the end result, says Alexander .. There’s no real animals in the film, but everything is animated. There’s a scene where I was going to visit some lions that I had not seen in ten years: I go down on all four and the lion female we rub our heads against each other. When we were playing it was like a 25-year break dancers from Brixton who played the lion. Wearing a gray pajamas. We met on the set, shook hands and he said: “Ey, mate, how are you?” And then we went directly down on all fours and rubbed us down with each other. It was one of those moments where you felt: “So this is how I earn my living ..”

He laughs.

- I also have a scene against an elephant who is very emotional - and I recorded for a tennis ball that slipped on a rack. So it was pretty cool to see the film when there suddenly was replaced by animals that look so damn realistic.

I read something PR quotes before the movie where you said: “This is about a man who’s holding back and slowly as you peel off the layers, he reverts back to a more animalistic state and lets That side of his personality out” A bit like Alexander Skarsgard at South Stadium / Tele2.

- Yes, you could say that, Alex grins. I am fascinated by the balance that I think we all have. We’re animals - but have also learned to be a little civilized and function in a group with people we do not know. There is no natural flocks; without constellations. I think it is quite interesting how pushing back his animalistic side and what form that takes. Tarzan’s a big entertainment movie, but it’s quite fun when it is not only popcorn but also that there is substance that I genuinely think is psychologically interesting.

How hardcore Hammarby are you really? You know as well as anyone who plays left back?

- I’m not home very often. Last year I was on a match, the year before I was two. I try to time my trips home with Hammarsbys schedule, but often it is so that I can go home at Christmas and during the recess in July. But I follow the games online. I’m a little nervous now, it does not look like that great this year. On the other hand, it is where our whole identity. I started going to South Stadium in the early 90s, when Hammarby was completely useless, a jojo team, so they celebrated after a draw match against a middle team as if they won the national championship.

Have you written anything under a pseudonym in a Hammarby forum sometime?

- Well, it’s happened. of course I have.

Still?

- Yes. I put in comments and such. They run awesome live updates from the games through the website. Damn good, informative, but can really follow. There you can also add comments, so it happens that you throw in a comment when you think it’s time for a change or so.

I interviewed your brother Gustaf to two years ago. He talked a lot about him in recent years attracted little of the idea of doing more hunky lead roles, because he never really had the chance to do it. For you are always a little contrary, it soon became so much focus on your looks and your “Weekly hunk” -aura. Has it been a little reverse for you there, that you felt a particularly strong need to prove yourself as an actor and not just a pretty face?

- Yes. I do not know.

He falls silent.

- Well, that was a bit why I’m stuck here. I had very difficult to get more serious roles in Sweden. I got tired of it. Then it was the right thing to come here and test. And here I have not felt limited. I’ve found pretty cool characters.

Gustav came, incidentally, as a sober alcoholic in the same article. He talked about that he had gone in through the course with you mother My, who also stopped drinking. Given that you’re obviously carries a certain heritage and moving in very party-oriented industry - are you thinking these things?

- Yes. it’s what you do. Of course, with both Mom and my brother. It’s damn inspiring and amazing with their journey. I do drink, as well. Absolutely. And it definitely happens that I drink too much. But that’s probably because. I have not felt that I … I did not drink a drop in eight months when I did Tarzan. Of course, then I go home and get drunk on the South Stadium - but then I disappear again for eight months and do something else. Eating the broccoli. I do not know if it is so healthy balance, but there is some type of balance anyway.

Alexander’s first big Hollywood role was as a soldier Brad “Iceman” Colbert in the television series ‘Generation Kill’ in 2008. The same year he landed a starring role in ‘True Blood’ a vampire drama HBO launched when, as so often called “the golden age of television” (a concept that soon is more trite than Christian Bale’s weight loss in 'the Machinist’) was at its peak. True Blood was a success and Alexander Skarsgård a concept in Hollywood, the world, and not least, Sweden.

The feeling was that a whole generation pop culture feed kids at home now got its first real Hollywood export, this was not a middle-aged Europeans who haft to play Russian villain, but an exciting acting talent that really had the potential to become a world star. When Alexander Skarsgard did True Blood entrance of the Gothic Eric Northman-throne the feeling was clear: here we had indeed a man who carried out his last dog tricks

Subsequently, the career is not necessarily continued leveling the same. Alexander has definitely established himself in Hollywood and starred in a number of fine works, not least Lars von Trier’s suggestive Melancholia (although the Danish dogmatist is not known to attract the masses to the theaters.) But by the side of True Blood, Alexander mostly appeared in a pair of fully or semi-flops ( 'Battleship’, 'Straw Dogs’) and lots of indie films (Disconnect, the Diary of a teenage girl) who had not taken place a lot of noise.

But the title role in 'The Legend of Tarzan’ - and the role of Nicole Kidman’s husband in ‘Big Little Lies’ on the horizon - it feels like fangs fully retired and that Alexander Skarsgård could take the next step.

- I do not really know, himself thinking… I’ve never done anything on that level before, with almost $ 200 million in the budget. It’s absurd. The film I made just before this was 'The Diary of a Teenage girl’ who had type one million in the budget. It is quite fun to go from one to the other, and it is clear that there are huge potential with Tarzan. A small indie film Diary was great fun to play in, and I’m incredibly proud of the movie, but it was not very many who saw it. It is clear that a film like Tarzan is able to reach a larger audience. Since I also know that there are no such thing as any damn guarantees: if it does not work no one will not talk about it two days after it comes out. But I do not think so, really. I got an incredible opportunity, creatively, to be part of this journey these two years and I’ve had a hell fantastic fun. It is so difficult here. I had no idea whether True Blood would be great or not. I’ve been around long enough to know that you can not predict anything. After the exhausting filming of 'The Legend of Tarzan’ wanted Alexander to have a completely new challenge and filmed because crime comedy ‘War on Everyone’ (“I play a corrupt cop in Albuqueruque who blackmails criminals steal their blow, is constantly drunk and whips people up ”), with the premiere scheduled sometime in the fall.


----------



## a_sussan

cont.. 

The next really big thing is precisely the television series 'Big Little Lies’, produced by 'Ally McBeal’-creator David E Kelley. No release date has been set, but the seven one hour episodes will appear in 2017.

- There is a mini-series based on the book of the same name and is about families in a rich upper class area of Monterey. They are all children of the age of six who attends the same kindergarten. There is little bullying among children, while the parents are very competitive and successful. When you first meet this family, everything seems perfect, they have two very cute twin boys, lives in a house that cost $ 10 million. The neighbors talk about them as the perfect couple. But then summarizes that they have a pretty intense relationship - and quite violent. Jean-Marc Vallée (Dallas Buyers Club) directs all the episodes, so it’s kind of like making a seven hour movie. He is incredible, works a little in the same way as Lars von Trier; natural lighting, handheld camera - and so he shoots in 360. There is no waiting, but once you start shooting film as man to man the scene. It takes 30 seconds for him to film from one direction and then he jumps seamlessly over and run the next shot from a different angle. It is incredibly playful. And to work with Nicole Kidman is ju.. Damn I so impressed with her.

Yes, how did you get the role?

- It’s the same producer who did True Blood, HBO, so I’ve worked with them before. In addition, I also made Generation Kill with this gang. It’s fun to be back.

There have been quieter about you in Sweden for a while. It was such a damn thing about True Blood in the beginning, but now you figure mostly at any party pictures from Way Out West and the annual shaky Youtube movie of Hammarby supporters. It feels like you get further away from us.

- Yes, but it’s also … I work mostly with indie films and they have not received distribution in Sweden. I do not 'The East’, 'Disconnect’ or 'What Maisie Knew’ even went to the movies in Sweden. And I do not go home and do interviews unless I have something to do interviews for. And when none of those films received distribution in Sweden, I keep low. It’s fun to do interviews when you have something to talk about that now, I’m excited about Tarzan, and I was excited about those films too, but there was no one who wanted to talk to me then.

Director David Yates (Harry Potter) said that the fact that you are a Swedish actress who made a career in the United States were largely in that you got the role. Your “wonderful quality of not quite Belonging to one or the other”.

Does he have a point or is it just advanced director mumbo jumbo?

- There’s something in that, of course, in that I have been here for twelve years. But when I go home to the family at Söder it is still .. I still say “go home”. I feel in my heart that it is my home. While I feel in many ways that the United States is my home too, I have been here for over a decade. I end up well somewhere in between. In Atlantic. <<


----------



## a_sussan

Puh... that article was longer than I thought. Sorry about the many post for that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Puh... that article was longer than I thought. Sorry about the many post for that.



Thanks for posting it. And it was a good interview. I knew he'd been on the cover but didn't remember reading it. Two months past the premiere and most of the promo and I still haven't read most of the interviews, there were so many.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, a_sussan, for the translation!

From ASN:

Alex and Michael Peña at the *Kiehls Club* during the *2016 Deauville American Film Festival* - 09/07/16, France.







#MichaelPena  #AlexanderSkarsgard ©AnthonyGhnassia/ #VisionbyAG for #kiehlsclub

-*anthonyghnassia* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> Alex and Michael Peña at the *Kiehls Club* during the *2016 Deauville American Film Festival* - 09/07/16, France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #MichaelPena  #AlexanderSkarsgard [emoji767]AnthonyGhnassia/ #VisionbyAG for #kiehlsclub
> 
> -*anthonyghnassia* instagram



Thanks, Santress. I love how they're holding hands.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, a_sussan, for the translation!
> Alex and Michael Peña at the *Kiehls Club* during the *2016 Deauville American Film Festival* - 09/07/16, France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #MichaelPena  #AlexanderSkarsgard ©AnthonyGhnassia/ #VisionbyAG for #kiehlsclub
> 
> -*anthonyghnassia* instagram



The Michael/Alex handholding: If Alex and Alexa are done, I'm glad to see that Alex has moved on, though I wonder if Michael's wife knows about this! 
And we're never going to see the end of the Tarzan promo clothes, are we?
I do like him with the short hair and all scruffy.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from tonight:






Tonight I met..... The Kiehl's Club @kiehlsfrance #deauville2016 #kiehlsclub #cinema #redcarpet @alexander_skarsgard

-*estherlaffay* instagram


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Michael/Alex handholding: If Alex and Alexa are done, I'm glad to see that Alex has moved on, though I wonder if Michael's wife knows about this!
> And we're never going to see the end of the Tarzan promo clothes, are we?
> I do like him with the short hair and all scruffy.


 Michael could share Alex with his wife. Seems like a win-win for her.


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Fan and event photos (plus a great video!) of Alex, Michael Peña and John Michael McDonagh promoting *War on Everyone* at the *Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016, France).

Sources:






#MichaelPena et AlexanderSkarsgård à @DeauvilleUS pour présenter #WarOnEveryone

-*caducia* twitter

https://twitter.com/caducia/status/773882232071188480






“#Deauville2016 Photo call WAR ON EVERYONE avec Alexander Skarsgard x John Michael McDonagh x Michael Pena.”

-*oliviervigerie* twitter

https://twitter.com/oliviervigerie/status/773882396374667264






“#Deauville2016 #Photocall Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña and John Michael McDonagh pour WAR ON EVERYONE #Première.”

-DeauvilleUS twitter

https://twitter.com/DeauvilleUS/status/773865936398974976






“Alexander Skarsgård  @deauvilleus #deauville #festival.”

-*ninolastyle* instagram






“Oh.my...god. Alexander Skarsgård.”

-*oofthestoneage* instagram






• Alexander Skarsgård • #actor #photograph #autograph #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #deauville #festival #sunshine #fangirl #potd #flag #bkuesky #famous

-*mathilde_mrl* instagram








#alexanderskarsgard débarque au CID pour la présentation de son film #WarOnEveryone #acteur #cinema #deauvilleus #deauville2016 #beaugosse
#cinema deauvilleus alexanderskarsgard waroneveryone ...






#alexanderskarsgard en roue libre face aux photographes pour la promo de #waroneveryone #deauville2016 #deauvilleus #cinema #acteur #beaugosse

-*voici_mag* instagram


----------



## Santress

conférence de presse #waroneveryone #JohnMichaelMcDonagh #alexanderskarsgard @realmichaelpena @DeauvilleUS

https://twitter.com/mulderville/status/773865604356968448






conférence de presse #waroneveryone
#JohnMichaelMcDonagh #alexanderskarsgard @realmichaelpena @DeauvilleUS

https://twitter.com/mulderville/status/773861605968936960

-*mulderville* twitter






Conférence de presse #waroneveryone #AlexanderSkarsgard #MichaelPena

Press #waroneveryone #AlexanderSkarsgard #MichaelPena Conference

https://twitter.com/salles_obscures/status/773860421006745600

#Deauville2016 Conférence de #WarOnEveryone en présence d' #AlexanderSkarsgard, #MichaelPeña & #JohnMichaelMcDonagh











https://twitter.com/Cafedesloisirs/status/773864901437718528






Conférence de presse #Audessusdeslois de #McDonagh avec #AlexanderSkarsgaard et #MichaelPena (seul intérêt du film)

Press Conference #Audessusdeslois of #McDonagh with #AlexanderSkarsgaard and #MichaelPena(the sole interest of the film)

https://twitter.com/AnGaude/status/773865115657592833






Miiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh !! Alexander Skarsgard (True Blood) #Deauville2016






Funny guys. #WarOnEveryone #Deauville2016

-*chalisbury* instagram






“#Deauville2016 Photo call WAR ON EVERYONE avec  Alexander Skarsgard…”

-*Ce_Petit* twitter

https://twitter.com/Ce_Petit/status/773857651272904704


----------



## Kendalia

He looks great.  That haircut makes a world of difference in his appearance.  Gives him a more youthful look.  Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More:






“I warn you, my interview of Alexander Skarsgård for @BelaRuche is away. Very far.”

-*aureliabaranes* twitter

https://twitter.com/aureliabaranes/status/773907576111132672






“The funny #alexanderskarsgard in #Deauville for the #americanfilmfestival #cinema #deauville2016 #waroneveryone.”

-*helenereitzaum* twitter

https://twitter.com/helenereitzaum/status/773888538492428289






#alexanderskarsgard #francoisberthier #deauvilleamericanfilmfestival #deauville #francoisberthierphotographer #backstage #portrait #photography @gettyentertainment #waroneveryone

-*francoisberthier *instagram






“My reboot of Dalton with Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgard is going well! #WarOnEveryone # Deauville2016.”

-*maxp26* twitter

https://twitter.com/maxp26/status/773894115989872640






“Barred interview with Alexander Skarsgård! #WaronEveryone @DeauvilleUS #AlexanderSkarsgard.”

-*aureliabaranes* twitter

https://twitter.com/aureliabaranes/status/773898763488358401


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

HQs from today's photo call/press conference:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:* AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:* AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Alex and Michael Peña photographed by Olivier Vigerie while promoting War on Everyone at the 2016 Deauville American Film Festival today (September 8, 2016):






















https://www.facebook.com/Festival.Cinema.Americain.Deauville/posts/1277929392217352


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I love these photocall photos, what a bunch of goofballs! I think my favorite, for now, is the one where it appears that Michael is thoughtfully combing Alex's hair for nits.


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!  Great pictures 
A couple of links to the festival's Facebook page.  A fun 18 minute video of the photo call and a 12 minute video of the premiere.  Alex in a tux!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia.

From ASN:

Alex, Michael Peña and John Michael McDonagh at the premiere of *War On Everyone* during the 42nd Deauville American Film Festival (09/08/16, Deauville, France):































https://www.facebook.com/Festival.Cinema.Americain.Deauville/posts/1278071438869814






Film Festival Deauville American w / Alexander Skarsgard #deauville #deauvillefestival #cinema #alexanderskarsgard # journeedintégration #btscom #oklm #withbae.

-*thelittle_clem* instagram






Very nice # AlexanderSkarsgård to #DeauvilleUS. : D * - * #TrueBlood #Tarzan

-*margot.chipie* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård. #Deauville 

-*unitydivides_* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More from earlier:






Gosh, I think I can die now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#actors#americanfilmfestival#alexanderskarsgard#michaelpeña @mvegapena#waroneveryone#deauville#life#happy#happiness#love

-*manonpaillier* instagram






I think #MichealPena is hungry Conférence de presse #waroneveryone #JohnMichaelMcDonagh #AlexanderSkarsgard et #MichealPena @deauvilleus #deauville2016






After a press junket with #AlexanderSkarsgard#MichealPena#JohnMichaelMcDonagh#waroneveryone

-*vinyadacilwen* instagram






No need to go very far to see our favorite Scandinavian! #deauvilleus #festivaldedeauville #alexanderskarsgard #copines #smile #lateam too much love

-*camnestaphyllie* instagram






Conférence de presse de War on Everyone de John Michael McDonagh avec Alexander Skarsgãrd et Michael Peña

-*pichotjonathan *instagram


----------



## Santress

Also from today (September 8, 2016):






#alexanderskarsgard #by #francoisberthier #contourbygetty #watch #vacheronconstentin @vacheronconstantin #photography #deauville #deauvilleamericanfestival #gettyentertainment @gettyimages #merci #lepublicsysteme @francoisberthier #nocommercialuse #nopromotionnaluse

-*francoisberthier* instagram

So happy to see them - Alexander Skarsgård & @realmichaelpena || Photography by @anthonyghnassia ♡











https://twitter.com/SoUrbanGirl/status/773907103601815556


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> #alexanderskarsgard #by #francoisberthier #contourbygetty #watch #vacheronconstentin @vacheronconstantin #photography #deauville #deauvilleamericanfestival #gettyentertainment @gettyimages #merci #lepublicsysteme @francoisberthier #nocommercialuse #nopromotionnaluse
> 
> -*francoisberthier* instagram
> 
> So happy to see them - Alexander Skarsgård & @realmichaelpena || Photography by @anthonyghnassia ♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SoUrbanGirl/status/773907103601815556



I like the top photo very very much


----------



## Santress

More...He really does look great - so happy and handsome.
Hope he has as much fun making Mute as he seems to have had with WOE.







“When your friend is stung by the turntables Alexander Skarsgard! #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #ericnorthman #onlyindeauvillefestival #kiehlsclub.”

-*camlind* instagram

Alexander Skarsgård promoting #WarOnEveryone at #Deauville2016.











https://twitter.com/little_skull/status/774046872637808640

Casually hanging out with Alexander Skarsgård at the premiere of #WarOnEveryone at @DeauvilleUS. #Deauville2016











https://twitter.com/little_skull/status/774048678751313922

Michael Peña and Alexander Skarsgård at the premiere of #WarOnEveryone at #Deauville2016.
















https://twitter.com/little_skull/status/774047877924392960
















Duo de choc sur le tapis rouge du @DeauvilleUS#AlexanderSkarsgard#MichaelPena#Deauville2016#Deauville

“Duo shock on the red carpet of @DeauvilleUS #AlexanderSkarsgard #MichaelPena # Deauville2016 #Deauville.”

-*Cinephemeride* twitter, Photographer:  Fabrice Tricoche

https://twitter.com/Cinephemeride/status/773959222136561664


----------



## jooa




----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa.

More from yesterday (September 8, 2016, Deauville American Film Festival):






#alexanderskarsgard  #deauville #festival #waroneveryone #redcarpet #happiness 

-*_jessicabillie* instagram






About last night #AlexanderSkarsgård #festivalducinemaamericain #deauville #villakiehls #goodtime #avantpremière #waroneveryone

-*perchoune* instagram






Great time yesterday with #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpena and #johnmichaelmcdonagh during the photo call of #waroneveryone in #deauville #deauville2016 #americanfilmfestival #france

-*helenereitzaum* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex photographed by Nicolas Gerardin at the 42nd Deauville American Film Festival (09/08/16, Deauville, France):






“Exclusive Preview of my Shoot with the HUGE Alexander Skarsgard styling : @louisvuitton #suits @dior #tie @vacheronconstantin #watch !!! Hairstyle by @alexandra_mathieu_hair @dessangeparis !! More pictures coming soon.”

-*NicolasGerardin* instagram


----------



## Santress

More pics from yesterday:






(Almost) famous  #alexanderskarsgard

-*youfoundahmed* instagram









#festivaldufilmamericain#deauville#42th#alexanderskarsgard#michaelpena#fabiannetherese#laurentgerra#kheiron#albanbartoli ...

-*clarissegourlay* instagram






#deauville2016 #deauville #normandie #festivaldeauville #festival #tapisrouge #redcarpet #fashion #mydeauville #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpena www.jchphotography.book.fr
#deauville fashion alexanderskarsgard normandie ...

-*jchelainephoto* instagram






The Great Alexander at #Deauville #festivalducinemaamericain #festival #american #film #actor #cute #socute #beauty #instacute #instalike #instagood #photooftheday #picoftheday #normandy #beach #redcarpet #star #love #instalove #instalike #cinema #acteur #mydeauville #beautiful #dream #tarzan

-*frederic_fdx_doutriaux* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña on the première of War On Everyone! #ericnorthman #luisfromantman

-*viciousxsam* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #deauville #festivalfilmamericain

-*dominique.saint* instagram


----------



## Santress

http://www.festival-deauville.com/DEV/index.php?pid=65&m=0&e=42&d=2016-09-08&c=0&p=


----------



## Santress

http://www.festival-deauville.com/DEV/index.php?pid=65&m=0&e=42&d=2016-09-08&c=0&p=


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

#alexanderskarsgard #khielsclub #deauville2016 #lastnightadjsavedmylife #waroneveryone






#alexanderskarsgard #deauville2016 #khielsclub #dada #sweden #waronthedancefloor #waroneveryone

-*hugopeysson* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård #deauville#festivaldufilmamericain#tapisrouge#deauville2016#waroneveryone#picoftheday#pic#selfie#girl#me#smile#instamoment#instagood

-*ofrdn_* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Thank you, Santress. Loving all the pics. I have to say, the short hair and scruff are growing on me.


----------



## Blue Irina

Wow! Loving the short hair.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

A few more from Sept 8th at *Deauville*:






Air piano battle with Alexander Skarsgard 
#alexanderskarsgard #Kiehls #kiehlsclub #tarzan #Dancebattle #airpiano

-*alxbourg* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard & #michaelpena for #waroneveryone in #deauville2016. #trueblood #michaelpeña #pressconference #festivaldufilmamericaindedeauville #festivaldufilmamericain #antman #cinema #conference #endofwatch

-*aucafedesloisirs* instagram






#lastnightadjsavedmylife #part2 #alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryone #deauville2016 #khielsclub #abba






#alexanderskarsgard #michaelpena #michaelpeña #deauville2016 #waroneveryone #badcopsgreatactors

-*hugopeysson* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

*Nicolas Gerardin* has shared another gorgeous portrait of Alex taken on September 8, 2016 at the *42nd Deauville American Film Festival *(Deauville, France):







“#News The Handsome actor Alexander Skarsgärd shot by me @nicolasgerardin! Styling : #suit @louisvuitton , #tie @dior ! Hair by @alexandra_mathieu_hair @dessangeparis !!”

-*NicolasGerardin* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Are there any pics available from the l'etrange film festival? WOE showed today. Thanks Julia for the heads up.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Are there any pics available from the l'etrange film festival? WOE showed today. Thanks Julia for the heads up.



I read about a week ago that the festival had erred in saying that Alex was going to attend. So where he is now, who knows. NYC? Home (there's a Hammarby home game tomorrow afternoon)?
WOE has a couple of other festival appearances at the end of the month, Zurich and the Empire Magazine film festival, and it's premiering in the UK at the beginning of October.
http://www.empirelive.com/whats-on/articles/2016/8/1/war-on-everyone
Looking at the Zurich site it looks like he might be there with Pena and JMM
https://zff.com/en/archive/10904/
https://zff.com/en/archive/10904/
And per DJ's Twitter Mute starts filming on October 10
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/774586044461166592

Thanks to everyone for the Deauville photos/videos. Alex looked really good and it looks like he had a very good time.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I read about a week ago that the festival had erred in saying that Alex was going to attend. So where he is now, who knows. NYC? Home (there's a Hammarby home game tomorrow afternoon)?
> WOE has a couple of other festival appearances at the end of the month, Zurich and the Empire Magazine film festival, and it's premiering in the UK at the beginning of October.
> http://www.empirelive.com/whats-on/articles/2016/8/1/war-on-everyone
> Looking at the Zurich site it looks like he might be there with Pena and JMM
> https://zff.com/en/archive/10904/
> https://zff.com/en/archive/10904/
> And per DJ's Twitter Mute starts filming on October 10
> https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/774586044461166592
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the Deauville photos/videos. Alex looked really good and it looks like he had a very good time.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at the Zurich site it looks like he might be there with Pena and JMM
> https://zff.com/en/archive/10904/



I looks like the zff page has added two new pics










ETA: It looks like Alex, Michael and JMM will be attending screenings on the 29th in London:
To celebrate the UK release of War On Everyone writer-director John Michael McDonagh (Calvary, The Guard), Alexander Skarsgård (Tarzan, True Blood) and Michael Peña (End of Watch, Ant-Man) will be attending three previews in three hours – be there to join in the glitz, glamour and fun at your local Picturehouse.

You will also receive a complimentary beer or wine with your ticket for this event.
*https://www.picturehouses.com/cinema/Hackney_Picturehouse/film/war-on-everyone-premiere-crawl*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

Stealth shot of Alex & Alexa in New York today (September 12, 2016):

#Creepin on #AlexaChung and #AlexanderSkarsgård










https://twitter.com/LavalleAldo/status/775419239167557632


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Hmm. Spotted together for the first time since the end of July. Back together? Never apart? Somewhere inbetween?


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Hmm. Spotted together for the first time since the end of July. Back together? Never apart? Somewhere inbetween?



yes they are a strange duo fwb who knows


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

mary12345 said:


> yes they are a strange duo fwb who knows


Using photo presumption they look fine, but then they looked fine in both sets of pics from that last Friday in July, and then they weren't seen together until today. 
I don't think we were pulling things completely out of thin air in wondering if they were together, especially last weekend. 
So now that it appears that they're still together in some way but they still don't have an easy schedule for the next three months, fashion weeks, he still has some WOE promo, and then Mute.


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex by *François Berthier* at the *Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016, France).

















#alexanderskarsgard @worldofskarsgard #pournaima by #francoisberthier #francoisberthierphotography #gettentertainment @gettyentertainment #regramonly #deauvilleus @deauvilleus @vacheronconstentin #watches

Source:  *FrancoisBerthier* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Nice! Some very nice hand porn in the first pic.


----------



## Santress

More from Alex's shoot with *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016):






#alexanderskarsgard for @vsmag
Lensed by @hunterandgatti with grooming by@charlietaylorhairstylist#paperkings

Jacket #rafsimons / shirt #hugoboss / trousers #mcq / scarf#burberry / boots #fiorentiniandbaker






#alexanderskarsgard for @vsmag 
#perfectshadesofblue by #junnj #etro #hugoboss @hunterandgatti @charlietaylorhairstylist

-*AliciaLombardini* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the Vs pics. I love the color of the pants in the top pic, but they're so very baggy, you could fit another person in them. We don't want Alex's legs to be hidden in yards of fabric, that's a waste! 
I like the second pic the best.

According to Box Office Mojo, LOT ended its US domestic run (and probably its foreign run as well) yesterday. Total box office is $355,843,061.
I'd have hoped for much higher, but considering all that was against it this is pretty darn good. Certainly not a bomb or flop, and maybe, depending on what the actual production and market costs were, even made WB a little money at the box office. And if it lost money, I don't think it was that much. And on Tuesday the 20th it's available for digital download, and hopefully it'll do fine in the post-box office world as as well.
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=tarzan2016.htm


----------



## Blue Irina

I thought... I hoped... 
Well, waiting for Mute to start filming. If you're interested, the director's twitter account is @ManMadeMoon


----------



## Julia_W

Blue Irina said:


> I thought... I hoped...
> Well, waiting for Mute to start filming. If you're interested, the director's twitter account is @ManMadeMoon


There is a Twitter account for the movie as well. It's @Mute_Film.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the Twitter info. Here are the live links to those Twitters:
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon
https://twitter.com/mute_film

Jones tweets a lot so I'm hoping for a decent amount of info during preproduction/filming. Looking at his most recent tweet from this evening, he may already be in Berlin, which means Alex shouldn't be far behind.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex does a short video for a Hammarby anti-bullying campaign:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKddQWijzQA/
(Google translate) Alexander Skarsgard has a greeting to Simon Lixenstrand and expects 30,000 that closes up against bullying on Thursday ! Buy your ticket now.
http://www.expressen.se/sport/fotboll/allsvenskan/hammarby-samlar-in-pengar-mot-mobbning/
Hammarby raise money against bullying
Hammarby committed against bullying - and has raised SEK 150 000 .
The goal is to get in get in over half a million crowns including by donating a portion of their ticket sales to the anti-bullying organization Friends.
- The goal is to land at over 500 000, says Hammarby Kind CEO Henrik Lund.
It was after a story about a young guy who had been bullied for a long time attracted the attention of Facebook as a Hammarby supporter, decided to start a collection on bullying .
Many Bajen supporters touched by the story and got in to Hammarby Football - which has now decided to join in the campaign.
- Hammarby has always stood for inclusive and we are always willing to give a hand to anyone who needs it. Therefore , we are starting with our supporters and sponsors #HammarbyMotMobbning campaign , writes the club in the press release .
The goal is half a million
By mixing different donate five kronor for each ticket sold for the home game against Hacken September 22 Hammarby now hope to be able to contribute over half a million crowns to the anti-bullying organization Friends.
- We have launched a major campaign in favor of Friends. Over 150 000 are collected to date and we should land at over 500 000 when the campaign is over, says Hammarby Kind CEO Henrik Lund.
The club's goal is to at least 30 000 people buy tickets for the match against Hacken .
In Monday's home game against Orebro SK 23212 spectators came to Tele2 Arena. Hammarby leads audiences league in the league by far with an average of 23,095 spectators per home game.
Second place is AIK at 18262 and the third is Malmo FF canapés 17190 spectators at their home games .


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Irina & Julia.

Fan photo of Alex in New York today (September 18, 2016):






#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thankyouforpicture #celebrity
#superniceguy #supertallguy
#tarzan #ericnorthman #trueblood
#연예인 #영화배우 #레전드오브타잔
#알렉산더스카스가드 #친한형
#멋쟁이형 #농구선수인줄 #깔창이필요해
#뉴욕 #일상 #겁나착함

-*dan_han3* instagram


----------



## Santress

A new *LOT* key art poster shared today by *HUSDESIGN* on their social media (September 19, 2016):





https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/777885278103080960

+
a new/old fan pic from a few years ago shared yesterday (September 18, 2016) on instagram:






Tarzan... #alexanderskarsgard
...we met few years a go we invited him to see our show

-*yahia_icheboudene* instagram
-


----------



## jooa




----------



## jooa

*BRITNEY SPEARS, ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD, EMILY BLUNT & LUKE EVANS FOR THE JONATHAN ROSS SHOW ON SATURDAY 1 OCTOBER 2016*
It’s a UK exclusive this week on *The Jonathan Ross Show*, as Jonathan welcomes legendary princess of pop *Britney Spears*, who’ll be chatting and performing in the studio. Also joining, award-winning actor from True Blood and The Legend of Tarzan *Alexander Skarsgård*, plus the stars of hot new thriller ‘The Girl on the Train’: one of the country’s finest actresses *Emily Blunt*, and from The Hobbit and High-Rise, *Luke Evans*.

*The Jonathan Ross Show airs on Saturday 1 October 2016 at 10pm on ITV* 
source: http://thisisthelatest.com/2016/09/...onathan-ross-show-on-saturday-1-october-2016/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa.

Another promo still shared today by *WOE's* official twitter (September 21, 2016):

Get your tickets to see the worst cops in town for the @WarOnEveryone @picturehouses Premiere Crawl. https://www.picturehouses.com/film/war-on-everyone-premiere-crawl…






https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/778609799755882497


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

More portraits of Alex photographed by *Nicolas Gerardin* at the *42nd Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016, Deauville, France) plus the previous photos already shared online:

















FLASHBACK | L'acteur suédois Alexander Skarsgard, venu présenter "War in everyone" à #Deauville2016.
Coiffure #DESSANGE © Nicolas Gerardin

FLASHBACK | The Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard, come to present "War in everyone" to #Deauville2016.
Hairdressing #DESSANGE© Nicolas Gerardin

https://twitter.com/dessange/status/778896375006261251






FLASHBACK | Daniel Radcliffe, James Franco et Alexander Skarsgard sublimés par les équipes #DESSANGE à @DeauvilleUS...
© Nicolas Gerardin

FLASHBACK | Daniel Radcliffe, James Franco and Alexander Skarsgard sublimated by the teams #DESSANGE to @DeauvilleUS... © Nicolas Gerardin

https://twitter.com/dessange/status/778901877387849728

-*Dessange* twitter


----------



## Santress

More from Alex's photo shoot with *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016).
*Hunter* and *Gatti* have updated their website with Alex's pics:




















































http://hunterandgatti.com/photography/vs-magazine-with-aleksander-skarsgard/

Photographers: * Cristian Hunter* and *Martin Gatti*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new Vs. pics. Not sure about the pants in the top pic, too gaucho/flood pants for me. Though it would have been interesting with a kilt.

Alex, Pena, JMM will be in Dublin on the 30th for a screening:
The brilliantly batshit, crazy-looking film is released in Irish cinemas on October 6, but we want you and your own partner in crime to see the film before anyone else at the Irish Premiere, in association with O'Hara's Irish Craft Beers, taking place on Friday 30 September in the Light House Cinema in Smithfield, Dublin.
You're also invited to join us at 6.15pm for the pre-screening O'Hara's drinks reception and the film itself will start at 7pm.
But wait, there's more! (We've always wanted to say that.)
As well as two tickets to this exclusive advance screening, you'll also get the chance to see writer/director John Michael McDonagh and the stars of the show, Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña and David Wilmot, who will all be in attendance on the night.
http://www.joe.ie/joe-competitions/...-pena-john-michael-mcdonagh-attendance/560734

Here are a couple of articles from /Film concerning Mute, nothing really new but a bit of a refresher:
http://www.slashfilm.com/duncan-jones-mute-filming/
http://www.slashfilm.com/this-is-how-moon-and-mute-are-connected/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The interview/photoshoot Alex did last month with the Sunday Times will be published tomorrow:

theststyleBrains, Brawn and Biceps, #AlexanderSkarsgard has it all. In Style tomorrow! #mensspecial Photos: @thedrewolff Styling: @michaelhennegan Interview: @katieelectricg
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKvZSReDM6N/?taken-by=theststyle


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

From The Library:

New Alex Interview:  *The Sunday Times Style “Men’s Special”* (September 25, 2016):







*Alexander Skarsgard: brains, brawn and biceps*

by:  *Katie Glass*

*The True Blood and Tarzan star has just turned 40. He tells us why he’s looking forward to marriage and babies. Any takers, ladies?*

Alexander Skarsgard is gorgeous. This is the first thing everyone says when I tell them that I am going to interview the Swedish actor. Several follow up by sending me pictures of him topless: of his sweat-slicked six-pack lumbering through the jungle in The Legend of Tarzan; of his blood-spattered torso on the cover of Rolling Stone as the world’s hottest vampire in True Blood (even undead, Skarsgard looks good). I read interviews cooing over his blue eyes — “deep as a glacial fjord” — and “Viking physique”. Still, I insist, he’s not really my type.

Now he is in front of me, a hulking 6ft 4in of blond hair, tan and biceps, wearing a green shirt that makes him look like the hottest scoutmaster on earth. He smells so sweetly of expensive cologne that I gush out loud, “Who smells so amazing?” and he looks away sheepishly. When I catch sight of his chest, still chiselled as it was when he played Tarzan, I realise I was wrong — Alexander Skarsgard is absolutely gorgeous and incredibly hot.

I worry he will disapprove of all this perving. I read a quote from him, proclaiming rather haughtily: “I am an actor, not a sex symbol.” When I mention it, he laughs. “I never said that. If I said that, I’m too far gone.” Does he feel objectified? “No.” Rather like all incredibly good-looking people, he just wishes people wouldn’t go on about it. He doesn’t read reviews as they make him self-conscious. He feels the same about his looks. “I’ve seen actors that get a bit too vain,” he says, “a bit too worried they can’t play some roles. I would hate that to happen. When you read a script, you don’t want vanity in the mix. I would be doing myself a disservice if I got like, ‘Maybe I should go to the tanning salon, I don’t want to be too pale for this.’” I suspect he also has a case of ugly duckling syndrome: a geek who grew up to be a beauty, but still doesn’t know how hot he is.

Either way, he is certainly not obsessed with his image. He seems frustrated that actors, especially in superhero films, are now expected to do crazy chicken breast diets: “It didn’t used to be that way. Leading men didn’t have to be crazy fit,” he says. When he played Tarzan, the strict protein-only regime drove him mad. Usually he’s not one for diets or the gym grind. Today he’s happily munching a cheese sandwich and talking about wild swimming.

We meet in Stockholm, where Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgard grew up. I half expected he’d speak Swenglish: harsh “Ja”s and ostentatious Vs. But he’s so fluent in English, he dreams in it. He sounds like he’s from the American South — a smooth drawl — but then, he’s lived in the US for 12 years, first in LA, now in New York. He hasn’t been seen with his supposed girlfriend, Alexa Chung, since the Tarzan premiere two months ago, and rumours from the front row at New York Fashion Week are that they have split. He doesn’t confirm or deny it, but they’re currently living what seem to be rather separate lives.

Skarsgard is back in Sweden on holiday, but after three weeks at home he’s already looking for a place to buy. Later we drive back to the flat where he grew up in Sodermalm, a working-class area that’s since been gentrified, and he talks about how much he misses it. His childhood was “very bohemian”. His home swung with actors, poets, writers. “We never locked the door, so people would just wander in. I would come home and there would be some artist in the kitchen drinking wine.” If looking back is wonderful, at the time he really just wanted to be normal. He remembers one friend’s dad had a briefcase, Saab and an office job: “I was like ‘F***, I want a dad like that.’” Instead, Skarsgard’s father, Stellan, was a “hippie” theatre actor, and now he’s Hollywood famous (see Mamma Mia!, Pirates of the Caribbean, Good Will Hunting). “It was very important to find my own path,” Skarsgard says. So he joined the army, serving for 18 months. He then studied political science, before eventually returning to acting. “I was **** at everything else.”

He may not sound very Swedish now, but he is. He says the longer he lives in the US, the more Swedish he feels. He has a dark northern European sensibility that contrasts with LA’s sunny style. “Swedes are a lot like Brits. You might only tell your mum you love her once in your life. In the States, the woman working in the grocery store will be, like, ‘I love you.’”

He likes “a certain modesty” Swedes have that Americans lack. He tells me that the owner of Ikea drives an old Volvo, while America has “a presidential candidate living in a gold tower with his name in gold letters, giving interviews from a golden throne”. He laughs: “It’s the making of a Monty Python sketch.”

It seems very Swedish that when I ask him if he’s a feminist, he is shocked. “If it’s about equality, then of course. We should all be,” he says. He thinks the Hollywood equal-pay debate is ridiculous. “It’s 2016. It’s absolutely crazy it’s taken so long.” And, of course, Sweden’s nude sauna culture is why he’s so comfortable getting his kit off. “It’s a less puritanical society, for sure.”

Perhaps it’s Skarsgard’s otherness that has helped him win such interesting roles in Hollywood. Having appeared as Ben Stiller’s Swedish male-model flatmate in Zoolander, careering down Broadway in a Jeep, singing Wham!; he then made the True Blood vampire Eric Northman oddly irresistible. He appeared in the thoughtful Melancholia, the no-budget Diary of a Teenage Girl and as the unusual hero Tarzan. In his latest film, the dark comedy War on Everyone, he plays detective Terry Monroe, a hard-drinking, nihilist, bent cop. “It’s fun to play a guy that’s so crazy,” he says. He just doesn’t give a f***.”

American actors might have been wary of a film some see as a critique of US law enforcement. Variety magazine suggested police unions might boycott it. Skarsgard knows it tackles important issues such as police brutality: “We have a police force in America that doesn’t really represent the community. You create a huge gap between your community and the police when they militarise and drive around in armoured Humvees. They don’t look like the people or communities they police.”

Skarsgard also thinks the film speaks to a wider distrust of government in the US. “Growing up in Sweden, you feel like the government really is for the people, by the people, of the people.People don’t feel that in America. They don’t trust politicians. That’s why Donald ***** is doing so well.” Yet ultimately, he points out, the film is a satire. “It’s more about making fun of people’s political correctness.”

It was the British-Irish writer John Michael McDonough’s “dry, sarcastic, very dark” humour that drew him to the film. He grew up with British comedy — Fawlty Towers, Alan Partridge, Monty Python — and it was this that led him to a spell studying politics at Leeds Metropolitan University, drawn to the north of England: “A bleak, dark, rainy place where everything is ****, but they still make fun of it.” Craving “the real British experience”, he lived in a basement that smelt of fried fish, with a 50p meter, in a drug dealer’s flat. “It was rough. It was a windowless room, with a bathroom down the hall. We had a guy next to us who looked like the murderer from Twin Peaks,” he laughs. “I loved it. I was 20. I didn’t study much.” He did the famous Otley Run pub crawl, unshocked by British binge culture, because in Sweden they also “drink to get ****-faced”.

He gets along with Brits: “I always have done. They take the piss out of each other. They’re not very earnest, which I love.” One suspects that’s what originally attracted him to Chung, whose sarcastic humour is her TV-presenting calling card. Before the latest rumours started, I had heard they were engaged — a story started after his mother visited them in New York. “I’m not engaged,” he replies politely. He does want marriage and kids. Yesterday his dad, brothers and cousins had “a massive, massive dinner in a big household. I love that. I want that at some point. When I’m ready, I’ll do it. I look forward to it.”

The day after our interview, Skarsgard turned 40. What did his 10-year-old self imagine he’d be like now? “My dream was to be like my friend’s dad: in a Saab, with a briefcase and a grey suit, on my way to my office.” I imagine him as the best-looking, most wasted suit in Sweden — lucky for everyone his 10-year-old self was wrong.

War on Everyone is released nationwide on October 7

Styling: *Michael Hennegan*

Photographed by:  *André Wolff*

Source: *TheTimes.co.uk*

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/magazine/style/alexander-skarsgard-brains-brawn-and-biceps-8sq7hqtjv

via The Library's digital subscription


----------



## Kitkath70

Interesting article.  He looks tired in the cover photo, but I love the one of him in the sweater. I wouldn't be surprised if he did buy himself a place in Stolkholm.  Sounds like they had a huge family party, maybe for his birthday.  3 week holiday, 40th birthday,  no Alexa and Alex talking of buying something in Sweden. I don't care if they were spotted together after, I think they've split.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Interesting article.  He looks tired in the cover photo, but I love the one of him in the sweater. I wouldn't be surprised if he did buy himself a place in Stolkholm.  Sounds like they had a huge family party, maybe for his birthday.  3 week holiday, 40th birthday,  no Alexa and Alex talking of buying something in Sweden. I don't care if they were spotted together after, I think they've split.



I wouldn't be surprised if he buys an apartment in Stockholm either, even though currently for personal visits I'm sure he stays with various family members. He loves his home city and country very much.
I liked the article, I did find it interesting that the writer mentioned that there were rumors of a split at fashion week so it wasn't just some Alex fans who noticed they hadn't been together. I think they're still together in some way but as the writer mentions, probably leading more separate lives now than they were a year ago.
I like this photoshoot, I know it's probably fun to dress up like the Vs. shoot, but I do like him in when he's dressed 'normally' as well.
Supposedly he's to be in Zurich today for the film fest but haven't seen anything about it. At least we know he'll be in London/Dublin at the end of the week, because he's gone into hiding again.


----------



## Santress

New stuff from today...

Alex and director John Michael McDonagh with fans and at the *War On Everyone* press conference during the *12th Zurich Film Festival* (September 25, 2016, Zurich, Switzerland):











Zimbio.com

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander Skarsgard/War Everyone Press Conference 12th Zurich/TXQS6a-eS0-






«Tarzan»-Star #AlexanderSkarsgård kam mit einem Mega-Hangover zum Interview. Wir päppelten ihn mit einer Innerschweizer Birne aus @marcothomann's Garten auf. #ZFF2016

“«Tarzan» -Star # AlexanderSkarsgård came up with a mega Hangover for interview. We päppelten him with a Innerschweizer pear from @ marcothomann's garden. # ZFF2016.”

-*srf3* instagram






“Having a good old time with Alexander Skarsgård at @zurichfilmfest #alexanderskarsgaard #zff #zff2016.”

-*topcucem* twitter

https://twitter.com/topcucem/status/780084107267170304


----------



## Santress

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

#Selfie with the very funny Alexander Skarsgård @zurichfilmfestival. #alexanderskarsgard #zff #zff2016 #pressconference

-*blogbusterscem* instagram

Pressekonferenz mit Alexander Skarsgård und John Michael McDonagh #ZFF2016 #WarOnEveryone

Press conference with Alexander Skarsgård and John Michael McDonagh # ZFF2016 #WarOnEveryone






https://twitter.com/NegativeWhite/status/780068517576138752

John Michael McDonagh and Alexander Skarsgard at the pess conference of @WarOnEveryone in Zurich! #ZFF2016






https://twitter.com/zurichfilmfest/status/780095414838099969


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I can't with that man. He's way too good to be true  

(read good as hot )


----------



## Santress

More from today and the premiere (September 25, 2016):






alexander tarzan skarsgård is eating a pear while giving an interview on his new action comedy "war on everyone". zurich film festival

-*retrobaer* instagram






Gala premiere of 'War on Everyone' with Alexander Skarsgard #actor at the @zurichfilmfestival

-*zurichsee_connections* instagram






Together with #alexanderskarsgard @srf3 with hangover eating a pear @manoloolonam @zurichfilmfestival

-*nik_hartmann* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard

-*seline____* instagram






#zff #zff2016 #zürichfilmfestival #zürich #alexanderskarsgard #lovehim #trueblood #tarzan






 #zff #zürichfilmfestival #zff2016 #alexanderskarsgard #lovehim #omg #trueblood #tarzan

-*nsch94* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgard aka Tarzan. Very cool and very tall dude. @zurichfilmfestival #ZFF2016

-*theflickpick* instagram






#TrueBlood star Alexander Skarsgard arrives for a photocall before the screening of his new comedy #WarOnEveryone at the #zurichfilmfestival. A lady whispered, about the #Tarzan star, "I almost didn't recognize him with his shirt on!" #zff2016

-*rajeevmasand* instagram






#aesthetic #travel #wanderlust #fernweh #inspiration #happiness #live #life #love #positive #vibes #mood #simplycity #minimalism #black #white #grey #repeat #zff #zurich #zurichfilmfestival #alexanderskarsgard #hottie #tarzan #trueblood 

-*choose_wanderlust* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard and #me #thankyou for the #picture #happy #futurehusband  #autograph #zurichfilmfestival #switzerland #zurich #sweden #amazing #filmfestival @zurichfilmfestival #waroneveryone #premiere #moviepremiere #tarzan #disconnect #thegiver #zoolander #trueblood #nighttime #pictureoftheday #instagood #instadaily #greencarpet #battleship one more #signature in my #moviecollection #amazed 

-*schmidli_21* instagram


----------



## Santress

Got a #selfie with #alexanderskarsgard  thank you @zurichfilmfestival for giving us this chance!!!

-*miggilona* instagram






#zff2016 #galapremier #alexanderskarsgard

-*philseb* instagram






Wow!! Just wow!! What a man!! #alexanderskarsgard #zff2016 #swedishboys #hot #charming #tarzan #ithinkiminlove#thatsmile #friends #myfangirlmoment #geeksandfreaks #happy #karma #sorrynosorry #toomanyhashtags #love #fandom

-*justziara* instagram







#alexanderskarsgard #handsome #zurichfilmfestival #zff2016 #visitzurich #zurich #festival #myzurich






Never thought that #Zurich could get more beautiful 'till #AlexanderSkarsgard showed up thanks to #ZurichFilmFestival #WarOnEveryone #zff2016 #visitzurich #zhwelt #myzurich #züri #zürich #cinema #instazurich #ig_zurich #ig_switzerland #starsintown

-*aladyinzurich* instagram


----------



## Santress

ZFF with Alexander Skarsgård #zff #zff2016 #movienight #alexanderskarsgård #swedishactor #whatanight #zurichfilmfestival2016 #thanksmydear #waroneveryone @liinda.sarahh

-*sim0uni* instagram






So this just happened  #alexanderskarsgard @ #zurichfilmfestival #zff2016 #zff premiere of #waroneveryone #lovelife #lovemovies

-*emie_leee* instagram






Wow!! Just wow!! What a man!! #alexanderskarsgard #zff2016 #swedishboys #hot #charming #tarzan #ithinkiminlove#thatsmile #friends #myfangirlmoment #geeksandfreaks #happy #karma #sorrynosorry #toomanyhashtags #love #fandom

-*justziara* instagram






Flottes Kerlchen dieser Alexander Skarsgård, heute live in Zürich vor den SRF Studio getroffen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass er im Studio einer meiner mitgebrachten Birnen isst, hät ich die noch auf Hochglanz poliert.  #birne #alexanderskarsgård #zff #srf #pear

-*bellys_life* instagram







Something from tonight #zff #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #zürich #pressing #newmovie #actor #

-*leilabecic* instagram






#zürichfilmfestival #zff #hollywood #actor #alexanderskarsgard #legendoftarzan #melancholia #zoolander #eastboundanddown #waroneveryone #johnmcdonagh #photography #portrait #broncolor #famousbtsmag @famousbtsmagazine

-*kostasmaros* instagram






Jap. Live - und noch heißer! #Alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryone #zff #m.i.a. #tollermann #ichmussaufhoerenzuschwaermen
https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/610528339

-*isibelle13* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard, en entrevista en la alfombra verde del @zurichfilmfestival !  #alfombraverde #greencarpet #zuerich #zff #zurichfilmfestival #zurichfilmfest #zff2016 #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #waroneveryone #skarsgard #interview #entrevista #grünteppich #filmfest #corbatamicrófono

-*asciany_ap* instagram


----------



## Santress

Talking to @alexander_skarsgard in Zurich about his new dark comedy movie #waroneveryone He can be funny, no joke! @zurichfilmfestival #zff #zurich #film

-*pedrocaiadoo* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard at #zff #bellevue #zurich #movie #actor

-*mastronardi_nicola* instagram






Greencarpet Impressions from Zurich @zurichfilmfestival // Vor Ort beim ZFF2016: Alexander Skarsgard - Photo: BMQ #bmqmag #bmq #oodt #picoftheday #movie #star #actor #tarzan #waroneveryone #enjoy #film #picoftheday @alexander.skarsgard.love

-*bmqmag* instagram






Mr. Skarsgård






no words needed. classy man.

-*simonamalin* instagram






#actor from #sweden #alexanderskarsgård walks the #greencarpet during the #zurichfilmfestival at the 'War On Everyone' #Premiere @zurichfilmfestival @gettyentertainment #gettyentertainment #gettyvip #filmfestival #zurich #blackandwhitephotography @nikon_deutschland #nps #nikond5 great edit by the one and only @crownstoner

-*alexander.koerner* instagram






#ZFF #zurich #zurichfilmfestival #waroneveryone #alexanderskarsgard

-*guitar222* instagram






day four with War on Everyone and a very happy Alexander Skarsgard 
also saw Trespass Against Us and the fantastic La La Land. 
#zurichfilmfestival #waroneveryone #alexanderskarsgard #trespassagainstus #lalaland #zff #movies #cinema #premiere #zurich #film #maxloong #instamovies

-*emptyhandsandheavyhearts* instagram






Alex  #zff #starstruck #waroneveryone #movienight #cinema #alexanderskarsgård #zurichfilmfestival #zff2016

-*yo_carme*  instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs from the premiere:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr



I love the pic where he's holding the purse. I know it's the woman's purse but in my warped mind he decided to go shopping before the festival for that perfect accessory to complete his red carpet look.

Here's the ZFF press conference:


ETA: I posted this before having finished it. It's pretty funny throughout and at the end he mentions that he's been in Berlin the last week for Mute preproduction. And that he's heading to London tomorrow for more WOE promotional stuff, including the Dublin/London screenings.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

More from yesterday at the *ZFF* (September 25, 2016):






#zff2016 #kinocorso #waroneveryone #alexanderskarsgård

-*ildikesun *instagram

Alexander Skarsgard was a blast #ZFF2016 #WarOnEveryone











https://twitter.com/Movimago/status/780177131921956864






Happiness overload  #zff #zurichfilmfestival #zürich #filmfestival #alexanderskarsgård #sweden #schweden #happy #happyunicorn #actuallycried #waroneveryone

-*zauberloeckli* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård | Interview | Green Carpet @zurichfilmfestival #cinema #alexanderskarsgard #zurich #zff2016

-*betogollabeh* instagram






#AlexanderSkarsgard на премьере фильма 'War on Everyone' в рамках 12th Zurich Film Festival #premiere #filmpremiere

-*celebrity.live* instagram






TARZAN & JANE, Marogot Robbie looks a little bit more mascular, but I think it's ok  @alexanderskarsgard @torosimon @margotrobbie #filmfestival #filmfestivalzurich #film #movie #shotonred #junkets #tarzan #funtimes #tarzanandjane #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie

-*raykroi* instagram






#zurichfilmfestival #2016 #zurich #switzerland #movie #movienight #festival #waroneveryone #fav #favorite #actor #alexanderskarsgard #sweden#johnmichaelmcdonagh #uk #vip #guestlist #fun

-*emirarexha* instagram






Had a great time yesterday at the ZFF listening to the jokes of the lovely Alexander Skarsgård - Go and watch War on Everyone!
#ZFF #zurichfilmfestival #alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryone#theojames

-*silj83* instagram






Züri Film Festival #alexanderskarsgård

-*sofiaellen11* instagram






Mit Schauspieler Alexander Skarsgård vom Film Legend of Tarzan am 12 Zürich Film Festival #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #zff #schauspieler #movie #film #legendoftarzan #kino #cinema #zurichfilmfestival #zffcinema #zürichfilmfestival #festival #fernsehsendungen #schwedischerschauspieler #fanns #zff2016

-*scala7* instagram

Am vierten Tag beim @zurichfilmfest haben wir noch einen (Tar-)Zahn zugelegt.  Das Video mit #AlexanderSkarsgård gibt's bald auf #YouTube

On the fourth day at the @zurichfilmfest, we have still a (TAR) put on tooth.  Video #AlexanderSkarsgård there soon on #YouTube.











https://twitter.com/Kinomagazin/status/780180661248356352






Got to meet #AlexanderSkarsgard!!! Attended the press conference for #WarOnEveryone - posted the entire thing on the channel I personally ask him a question in the vid!  #ZurichFilmFestival2016

-*thegregalba* instagram

&

https://twitter.com/TheGregAlba/status/780234497786843137






#waroneveryone Premiere at #zurichfilmfestival #zff #zurich #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #movienight

-*linlovesthatstuff* instagram


----------



## Santress

The closest I got to this beautiful human creature #alexanderskarsgård #zff #suchashittypicture #butiadorehim #zürifilmfestival #waroneveryone #zurichfilmfestival #premiere #movie #corso #zurich #zürich #handsomeman

-*sandybroenimann* instagram






@letizia_abbatiello helping #alexanderskarsgard to get his outfit on point  for the @zurichfilmfestival

-*makeitup_agency* instagram






#zff #hollywood #alexanderskarsgard #portrait #photography#zoolander #eastboundanddown #melancholia#legendoftarzan #waroneveryone 

-*kostasmaros* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New photo of *Alex* and *Michael Peña* promoting *War on Everyone* in London today (September 27, 2016).  Look for an interview at JOE.co.uk soon!






Driss X Peña X Skasgard

Pose game: A1.

War On Everyone interview coming soon to @joe_co_uk

Source:  *richiedriss* instagram

More from the *ZFF *(September 25, 2016) :








#AlexanderSkarsgard was at the premiere of his latest film #WarOnEveryone held during the #ZurichFilmFestival yesterday in Switzerland. ( Getty)

#AlexanderSkarsgard esteve na premiere de seu mais recente filme #WarOnEveryone realizada durante o #ZurichFilmFestival ontem, na Suíça. ( Getty)

-*osmessiah* instagram






#AlexanderSkarsgård at the #zff2016 presenting #WarOnEveryone






@max_loong is about the same he height as me, I wonder what it's like to hug #AlexanderSkarsgård # # #zff2016

-*mazzy0w *instagram






after 7 years we finally made it to the #zurichfilmfestival
the movie #waroneveryone was hilarious

#zff #johnmichaelmcdonagh #alexanderskarsgård #corso

-*pylipy* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From ASN:
> New photo of *Alex* and *Michael Peña* promoting *War on Everyone* in London today (September 27, 2016).  Look for an interview at JOE.co.uk soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driss X Peña X Skasgard
> 
> Pose game: A1.
> 
> War On Everyone interview coming soon to @joe_co_uk
> 
> Source:  *richiedriss* instagram
> 
> More from the *ZFF *(September 25, 2016) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard was at the premiere of his latest film #WarOnEveryone held during the #ZurichFilmFestival yesterday in Switzerland. ( Getty)
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard esteve na premiere de seu mais recente filme #WarOnEveryone realizada durante o #ZurichFilmFestival ontem, na Suíça. ( Getty)
> 
> -*osmessiah* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgård at the #zff2016 presenting #WarOnEveryone
> 
> 
> 
> @max_loong is about the same he height as me, I wonder what it's like to hug #AlexanderSkarsgård # # #zff2016
> 
> -*mazzy0w *instagram
> 
> 
> 
> after 7 years we finally made it to the #zurichfilmfestival
> the movie #waroneveryone was hilarious
> 
> #zff #johnmichaelmcdonagh #alexanderskarsgård #corso
> 
> -*pylipy* instagram



Not sure about the cuff on his pants 

New interview with Stylist magazine. He seems to do more interesting interviews with European publications than US ones.

*Playing it cool: Alexander Skarsgård talks politics, homebrew and turning his hand to comedy*
From a teenager drinking homemade beer on the bus in Stockholm to a Hollywood power player at home in New York’s hip East Village, Alexander Skarsgård has had quite the journey. _Stylist_ catches up with Sweden’s coolest export

_Words: Amy Rose Spiegel_
_Photography: Filip Van Roe_
It’s not every day you get to have lunch with Alexander Skarsgård. But that is exactly what I did last Monday, much to the chagrin of the _Stylist_ office, who were stuck eating their lunch al desko in London while I dined with the 40-year-old Stockholm-born actor in New York. The venue? A table for two at his restaurant of choice, Vic’s, a casual Italian close to his East Village neighbourhood of two years. Over spaghetti alla chitarra with crab, lemon, chilli and mint (take that, Pret) and a salad, the die-hard football fan (he supports Swedish club Hammarby – “I’m crazy about that team”, he tells me) reveals he’s been trying to put down roots in New York but can’t decide between buying a city pad or a suburban escape. “I’m moving out of my place in two days to spend four months filming in Berlin but the East Village is one of my favourite neighbourhoods in Manhattan because it’s weird and diverse.”

Moving to Berlin for the autumn is not the only transition in Skarsgård’s life. His new film, _War On Everyone_, is a change from his usual oeuvre. His recent work has paired him with a variety of impressive actresses – Kristen Wiig and newcomer Bel Powley in 2015’s _The Diary Of A Teenage Girl_, Margot Robbie in this year’s _The Legend Of Tarzan_ and Keira Knightley in next year’s World War Two drama _The Aftermath_ – but _War On Everyone_ is his first comedy role for a decade, and teams him with _The Martian_’s Michael Peña. “I’ve been actively looking for a comedy but [film companies] don’t send comedies my way,” he laments. Why not? I ask. “I don’t know! Because I’m f**king boring?” he retorts, laughing.

A far cry from his breakout role as Eric Northman in HBO’s cult vampire drama series _True Blood_, Skarsgård plays Terry Monroe, a corrupt, depressed police officer prone to taking bribes, seducing witnesses and lashing out at clowns who cross his path (both figuratively and literally). “I was excited when I read [the script for] _War On Everyone_ towards the end of filming _The Legend Of Tarzan_, which was intense and all-consuming because of the training and diet,” he explains. “Tarzan was such a good guy, and then I got a script where the first scene is hitting a mime [artist], stealing his coat and driving around drunk. I was like, ‘Yes!’ It felt quite cathartic.”

Over the course of lunch, as we discuss everything from quitting acting and making homebrew beer to who he thinks will win the US election, I realise if there’s one thing Alexander Skarsgård is definitely not, it’s “f**king boring”…

_What was the trickiest part about playing your crooked cop character in War On Everyone?_
His moral compass is completely off, which is always fun to play. But I need the audience to be on his side, even though he does and says horrible things. You can do stuff that makes people cringe and feel uncomfortable, but the audience has to like and understand him on some level so they’re with you when he does something truly altruistic for the first time in his life. You have to find something in your soul but you can’t be too deliberate, because then you’re playing the audience. I react very strongly to that when I see it on-screen – it feels a bit manipulative.

_Were there specific comedies or people that you referenced when preparing for the role?_
Everything from cerebral stuff to Will Ferrell – he’s a genius. I’m really into _Veep_. I think that the showrunner Armando Iannucci is a genius. He did the BBC’s _The Thick Of It_ too, which is also irreverent and out-there, with really smart dialogue.
_You’ve lived in the US for over a decade, first LA then in New York. How does it compare to Stockholm, where you were raised?_
I grew up in an apartment building in south Stockholm, similar to where I am now. It is now very trendy but when I was a kid it was a working-class neighbourhood. I loved it – a lot of artists and creative people moved there because they wanted space, then people with money followed, but it still has a lot of character. To me, it’s still the most interesting part of Stockholm. I’m definitely a city kid.
...
_Where in Stockholm would you recommend for Stylist readers?_
Nytorget Square in Södermalm – it’s a little square overlooking the city. It’s the epicenter of south Stockholm where I grew up. It’s a great area for shopping, especially antiques and record stores. There are also lots of great bars and restaurants, including Nytorget 6. That’s a lovely afternoon, to have lunch there and wander around. A 15-minute walk away is Fyra Knop, a low-key creperie run by some friends of mine from Algeria and Morocco. They’re the loveliest people.
...
_And now you’ve lived in the US for 12 years – can you vote in the upcoming elections?_
No, I’m a Swedish citizen. But I’m more interested in the American political system than the one in Sweden. What happens in the States will reverberate around the world. I think Hillary will win. On a global scale, the way ***** talks about dealing with foreign policy is very scary. The consequences, were he elected president, would be devastating.

_Would you stay in the US if ***** were elected?_
I don’t know that I would, actually.

_As we head into winter, everyone is looking forward to the new crop of TV shows coming to our screens – would you ever consider a return to TV?_
Maybe! _True Blood_ was the most amazing adventure of my life; I met some of my best friends. We wrapped that two years ago and I can’t say I’m dying to sign another six-year contract, but it’s all about the material and who’s behind it. When _Big Little Lies_, a mini-series that I shot for HBO in the spring, came up with Jean-Marc Vallée [_Dallas Buyers Club_] directing all the episodes and a brilliant cast [it also stars Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon], it was an amazing experience. I’m doing a Netflix movie next, then a studio movie. The landscape has changed completely, it’s not the old dogmatic TV versus film [debate].

_Tell us about the Netflix movie…_
That’s what I’m shooting in Berlin. It’s called _Mute_, by Duncan Jones, who directed _Moon_. It takes place 30 years in the future. It’s about a guy who severed his vocal cords when he was a kid, which is my role. It’s a murder mystery. His girlfriend goes missing, and he’s trying to find out what happened.

_How is the packing going for your extended stay in Berlin?_
I’m a very light packer. Two days from now, I’ll figure out what I need for the next few months and bring one suitcase. I’m not very attached to my stuff. Although I will bring a couple of books – I’m currently reading _Dark Money_ by Jane Mayer. It’s about how a select group of powerful people in America have got some moderate **********s to adhere to a way more conservative agenda, which has changed the tone of the current political discourse. It’s fascinating.

_War On Everyone_ is in cinemas nationwide from 7 October

http://www.stylist.co.uk/people/alexander-skarsgard-interview-politics-homebrew-comedy-film-acting


----------



## jooa

The first pic from the set of 'Mute' ... without Alex for now




*Duncan Jones* ‏@*ManMadeMoon*
I think I read an interview with Takeshi Kitano where he said that every story should start and end with water. Doing my bit.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Jooa.

From the *BBC Breakfast* this morning (September 28, 2016):

Lovely to have Alexander Skarsgard on the programme this morning






https://twitter.com/BBCBreakfast/status/781057128157048832

Hey @ManMadeMoon, Alexander Skarsgård gave #Mute a great plug on BBC Breakfast, but the subtitles think he's playing a Newt! 











https://twitter.com/DocFourFour/status/781050465400356865






Little bit of eye candy on BBC this morning #alexanderskarsgard #eyecandy #bbcbreakfast

-*mrscrawfordspeakman* instagram

Here is his interview:


----------



## Santress

I think these are new from today in London (September 28, 2016).
He looks great.

que deliciiaaaa
that deliciiaaaa











https://twitter.com/dornxn/status/781092663432994817

bom dia alexander skarsgard

good day alexander skarsgard






https://twitter.com/dornxn/status/781092396025217028


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress for the lovely pictures and video.  You do such a good job of keeping us supplied with eye candy!  That last shot is particularly beautiful.  

Thanks for the Stylist interview, Buckeye.  It was really good.  Not all of the same old questions.   I guess I missed it somewhere, but I did not realize Mute was  a Netflix movie.  That is exciting to me as I know I'll get to see it, and Netflix does seem to be how the film and television industries are moving.  

Has anyone heard any updates on a release date for War on Everyone in the U.S.? I know the climate here with the police shootings and protests may give the film distributors some concern, but something funny and so over the top may be a good thing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Jooa.
> From the *BBC Breakfast* this morning (September 28, 2016):
> Lovely to have Alexander Skarsgard on the programme this morning
> https://twitter.com/BBCBreakfast/status/781057128157048832
> Hey @ManMadeMoon, Alexander Skarsgård gave #Mute a great plug on BBC Breakfast,* but the subtitles think he's playing a Newt!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DocFourFour/status/781050465400356865
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of eye candy on BBC this morning #alexanderskarsgard #eyecandy #bbcbreakfast
> 
> -*mrscrawfordspeakman* instagram
> 
> Here is his interview:




This is very very amusing to me a: Mute newt 

ETA:

We have more casting news on Mute:

*Gilbert Owuor* has joined the cast of Duncan Jones’ indie film _Mute_, starring Alexander Skarsgard, Paul Rudd, and* Justin Theroux.* Shooting is set to being next month in Berlin. Owuor will play Maksim in the film, which is set 40 years from today, about a mute bartender who goes up against his city’s gangsters in an effort to find out what happened to his missing partner.

http://deadline.com/2016/09/woody-a...x-casella-gilbert-owuor-mute-cast-1201827532/

Justin Theroux? Mr. Jennifer Anniston? /s Hmmm.



Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress for the lovely pictures and video.  You do such a good job of keeping us supplied with eye candy!  That last shot is particularly beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for the Stylist interview, Buckeye.  It was really good.  Not all of the same old questions.   I guess I missed it somewhere, but I did not realize Mute was  a Netflix movie.  That is exciting to me as I know I'll get to see it, and Netflix does seem to be how the film and television industries are moving.
> 
> Has anyone heard any updates on a release date for War on Everyone in the U.S.? I know the climate here with the police shootings and protests may give the film distributors some concern, but something funny and so over the top may be a good thing.



I really like this interview, from his housing situation (I can't imagine Alex living in the NYC suburbs) to Mute being a Netflix movie, to basically confirming the role in The Aftermath.
Even Duncan Jones hasn't mentioned it being a Netflix movie, but I'm presuming Alex didn't pull that out of thin air. I think it's a good thing, aside from the Adam Sandler movie deals, Netflix has some very high quality original movies/tv. It's a good distribution method. I wish WOE was going that way here in the States, because I haven't heard anything about a US release date.
WOE is getting more promotion in England than I thought would be getting and I'm glad about that.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Julia..

Playing catch up on the new stuff from today, the new old stuff & some stragglers.

From ASN:






"#tarzan #alexanderskarsgard also starred in #zoolander #trueblood #melancholia #etc & I only found this out when I started talking to him & the team today #lol #truestory #clueless #hollywoodstar."

-*embjournalist* instagram






"Waging War On Everyone #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpena."

-*thombutler* instagram






"It is a good poster #waroneveryone #michaelpena #ewtmakeup #alexanderskarsgard by @jennierobertshair #junket #love."

-*ewtmakeup* instagram











"Hilarious duo #AlexanderSkarsgard @realmichaelpena talk about @WarOnEveryone (+ @realmichaelpena relives the action shots...). Intv out Mon!"

-*gemmaannd* twitter

https://twitter.com/gemmaannd/status/781151522524655616






"My picture on Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #photographer #moviestar #movies #Tarzan #sf."

-*fotografmalineld* instagram

**The Legend of Tarzan* Stockholm premiere, July 11, 2016







"some days ago at zurich filmfestival with @bmqmag with @skarsgard_alexander #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #movie #filmstarenjoy."

-*lastneverleads* instagram

**War on Everyone* premiere at the *Zurich Film Festival*, September 25, 2016


----------



## Santress

More HQs of Alex arriving at *BBC Breakfast* today (September 28, 2016, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More from the *War on Everyone* premiere at the *ZFF* (September 25, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

+ Behind-the-scenes *ZFF* (September 25, 2016) pics:

Zurich Film Festival Day 4: Sonntag

Am vierten Tag des Zurich Film Festival’s konnten Letizia und Yulia bei Alexander Skarsgard gleich ihre Allround-Talente unter Beweis stellen. Neben dem Grooming verhalfen die Beiden dem Schauspieler zum perfekten Kleider-Styling.

Letizia hat nicht nur das Grooming für Alexander, den Hauptdarsteller von „War on Everyone“ gemacht, sondern auch das für den Regisseur des Films Michael McDonagh.

Zurich Film Festival Day 4: Sunday

On the fourth day of the Zurich Film Festival's Letizia and Yulia could equate their all-round talents to the test with Alexander Skarsgard. In addition to grooming the pair helped the actor to perfect clothes styling.

Letizia has not only grooming for Alexander, the protagonist of "War on Everyone" made, but also for the film's director Michael McDonagh.







http://blog.make-it-up.ch/2016/09/26/zurichfilmfestival2016/


----------



## Santress

New stuff:

Promoting *WOE* in London today (September 29, 2016):






#AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #TheLegendofTarzan #Battleship

-*javsda1* instagram

We loved having some banter with #AlexanderSkarsgard and #MichaelPena. Check out their dance moves! #WarOnEveryone

https://twitter.com/ODE/status/781464089277108224





At today's London *WOE* "premiere crawl":






Oh hey #skarsgård and #peña welcome to #brixton !!@ritzy_cinema #waroneveryonemovie #premiere#quicktimephoto #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpeña#johnmichaelmcdonag

-*just_caits* instagram






Alexander Skarsgard, John Michael McDonagh, and Michael Pena walked the red carpet at #TheRitzy for #WaronEveryone

-*ritzy_cinema* instagram






Here they are... #waroneveryone #premierecrawl

-*ourscreen* instagram

They're off to the next one! Get ready @CentralPictureH, #PremiereCrawl is headed your way!






https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/781542014181670912


----------



## Santress

More from the premiere:

#NSFW See @realmichaelpena and #AlexanderSkasgard in @WarOnEveryone next Friday!





https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/781555463330693120

#TheoJames joins the #WarOnEveryone #PremiereCrawl at pitstop #2 @CentralPictureH.





https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/781558898650152962






Alexander Skarsgard, John Michael McDonagh, and Michael Pena walked the red carpet at #TheRitzy for #WaronEveryone

-*ritzy_cinema* instagram






Look who I found ! #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpeña War on Everyone

-*araujofloressilvia* instagram






#TheoJames joins the other #WarOnEveryone guys at pitstop #2 of the #PremiereCrawl at @picturehousecentral.

-*iconfilm *instagram






Ello boys #AlexanderSkarsgard #MichaelPena #JohnMichaelMcDonagh #WarOnEveryone #Premiere #PubCrawl

-*happy_isastate_ofmind* instagram






Sharp suits and serious faces #waroneveryone #picturehousecentral

-*laure0901* instagram






Not a bad day... #AlexanderSkarsgård can't wait to see #WarOnEveryone again now! Hilarious movie!!! #premierecrawl #picturehousecentral #london #TrueBlood

-*talktonight27* instagram






Meeting #alexanderskarsgard from #trueblood as #ericnorthman at his new movie premiere crawl #waroneveryone #tarzan

-*estherak* instagram






Also got to meet Alexander Skarsgard. So happy I got to meet him #alexanderskarsgard 
#waroneveryone #premiere #redcarpet #picturehouse
#premiere picturehouse alexanderskarsgard redcarpet ...

https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/425526344

-kritiie instagram






-*christianbaring* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Great time at the #WaronEveryone premiere crawl tonight. Very funny.

-*amylreith* instagram






Amazing film, amazing night....Michael Pena & Alexander Skarsgard where both brilliant and suitably charming at the pre film Q&A. Great cinema too. Running out of superlatives here #waroneveryone #michaelpena #alexskarsgard #ritzybrixton #ukpremier






First ever visit to this lovely cinema....I don't intend on it being my last #ritzybrixton #brixton #cinema #picturehousecinemas #picturehouse

-*chrisdrblyth* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryonemovie #premierecrawl #picturehousecentral






https://pro.iconosquare.com/profile/u/226076200

-*alexei_bez* instagram






War On Everyone premiere today , loved the film and meeting the cast - Alexander Skarsgard, Michael Pena and Theo Jame and the director John Michael Mcdonagh! Really funny film, best comedy I've seen so far this year!
#Premiere #film #cinema #london #alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryone #actors #actorslife #picturehouse #fun #frontro

-*imelenahar* instagram






War On Everyone Premiere Crawl tonight! #WarOnEveryone#AlexanderSkarsgård #MichaelPena #JohnMichaelMcDonaugh#TheoJames #picturehousecentral #film #cinema #movie#premiere

-*picturehousecentral* instagram






Theo James at the #waroneveryone Premiere today in London






Theo James at the #waroneveryone Premiere Crawl today in London






Theo James at the #waroneveryone Premiere Crawl today in London

-*fourtrisfeeling *instagram

#WarOnEveryone premiere with Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Peña & John Michael McDonagh at @CentralPictureH






https://twitter.com/LeniCandan/status/781587201536716800

Best #premiere ever @WarOnEveryone #AlexanderSkarsgard #michaelpena #TheoJames @CentralPictureH






https://twitter.com/minito666/status/781578234051846144

Fallen so in love with @realmichaelpena Pena at tonight's #WarOnEveryone premiere! Such a cool guy.






https://twitter.com/SarahWMMOW/status/781569571811631110

Had a lovely time at the #waroneveryone premiere. Even if the guys were three sheets to the wind... haha!






https://twitter.com/dcwlkr/status/781603964701769732

#TheoJames joins the #WarOnEveryone #PremiereCrawl at pitstop #2 @CentralPictureH.






https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/781558898650152962

@WarOnEveryone premier with John Michael McDonagh, Alexander Skarsgård & @realmichaelpena @HackneyPH. Outrageous hysterical fun. Great film.






https://twitter.com/PaulGReynolds/status/781604162488373249

#squadgoals #WarOnEveryone Premiere Crawl photo call #AlexanderSkarsgård #MichaelPena #JohnMichaelMcDonaugh






https://twitter.com/CentralPictureH/status/781563689665236992


#AlexanderSkarsgaard and @realmichaelpena are here at @RitzyCinema, the first stop of the @WarOnEveryone #PremiereCrawl.






https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/781540328637620224


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the premier pics. Nice to see that Dada AKA SSD can put away the hat and put on a suit.
Alex considers him his partner in crime:


Here's a cute little video from Deauville:



Alex will be Empire's weekly podcast, which airs tomorrow. Here's a little more info on Mute:
Duncan Jones’ new sci-fi noir _Mute_, has been bubbling under since his debut, _Moon_. The release model has changed significantly since it was first conceived. According to Alexander Skarsgård, a guest on this week’s _Empire Podcast_, _Mute_ will have a Netflix release with a day-and-date theatrical run.

“I think they’ll do what they did with _Beasts Of No Nation_,” he tells_Empire_, "where they do a theatrical simultaneously to a Netflix release.”

The film, which is currently shooting in Berlin, promises to bring a_Blade Runner_-like style to the VOD service. "I’ve just got back from Dublin where Duncan showed me all the renderings and the visuals of it,” adds Skarsgård, "and I’m very, very excited about it."

_Mute_ is set in a dystopian Berlin 30 years in the future. Skarsgård plays Leo Beiler, a mute bartender who has to track down his missing girlfriend. "It’s about a guy who was in an accident as a kid,” explains the actor. "He’s ex-Amish, so he lives a very monastic life: he doesn’t have a cellphone or anything like that. He’s left the [Amish] community but he still kinda follows the rules."

Jones has promised a crossover with the Moon universe (or Mooniverse). So does Sam pop up in Mute? “_Maybe_,” teases Skarsgård. If you’re in Berlin, where the film’s shooting shortly, keep your eyes peeled for Sam Rockwell. Paul Rudd will definitely be there. He's playing an American surgeon who may have a clue as to the missing lady's whereabouts.

For much more from Skarsgård on this and his new movie, John Michael McDonagh’s crooked cop comedy _War On Everyone_, tune in to tomorrow’s _Empire Podcast_.
http://www.empireonline.com/people/alexander-skarsgard/duncan-jones-mute-will-netflix-release/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

*Britney Spears kisses Alexander Skarsgard on Jonathan Ross Show as she talks single life*
*BRITNEY SPEARS puckers up with Alexander Skarsgard as part of a dare whilst appearing on The Jonathan Ross Show this weekend.*
By SHAUN KITCHENER
PUBLISHED: 00:01, Fri, Sep 30, 2016






During taping of the Saturday night programme, the superstar singer, 34, was tasked with planting a kiss on the True Blood actor following her interview with the chatshow host about her career, children and love life.

When the duo then played a game of Spears Pong - a variation on Beer Pong - and she lost, the kiss was one of her forfeits.

She had earlier said of her taste in men: “I like someone that’s just nice overall, just a nice guy really is groundbreaking in this world. 

"A lot of men are about games. It’s just the mind game with guys, the calling back and the texting, it’s just too much, it’s silly."











She added: "Actually I’m not looking for men right now, I’m really happy with myself. I’m not looking for anything, I’m fine with the way I am."

Britney was in London this week to perform at the Apple Music Festival in Camden, and compared the British audience favourably to her usual crowds in Las Vegas.

“Last night I performed and the audience… they were right there in front of you and it was so much more personal and they weren’t drunk or high," she quipped.

"It was so intimate; they were so present and there with me so it was really nice.”

She's had a residency in Sin City for almost three years now, but confessed that she stays away from the party circuit.

“I am aware of the partying that’s going on," she revealed. "A lot of the people are very intoxicated during the shows. 

"I actually got contact high. I haven’t smoked weed since I was like 17 years old and all of a sudden, towards the end of the show, it was so strong I couldn’t function because I just got the contact of it. 

“There’s parties all around. I just don’t go in there, they’re private parties. There’s a lot of drugs involved.”

_The Jonathan Ross Show airs tomorrow at 10:20pm on ITV.

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...Spears-Alexander-Skarsgard-Jonathan-Ross-Show_


----------



## Santress

More from the London premiere (September 29, 2016):







#AlexanderSkarsgård #WarOnEveryone #PremiereCrawl #MichaelPeña

-*dodgeronfire* instagram






Just met this handsome guy  #alexanderskarsgård #waroneveryone #london #picturehousecentral #lovehim

-*kipper7472* instagram






@misssbucks & I just did a shot of archers with #alexanderskarsgard & #michaelpena because, y'know, Thursday #waroneveryone

-*sarahamtaylor* instagram






Awwww @mvegapena and #alexanderskarsgard at the premiere of #waroneveryone #redcarpet #bromance #actor #tarzan #london #movie #cinema #michaelpena #premiere #celebrities #entertainment #canon1dx

-*jshaw_photography* instagram






#johnmichaelmcdonagh #alexanderskarsgard and #michaelpeña at #ritzypicturehouse for the #waroneveryone premier!

-*notyourjulie* instagram

War on Everyone Premiere!, I drank way too much free wine! #GoWatchIt #Skarsgard #Pena #James #McDonagh






https://twitter.com/ItsMeNatalieAnn/status/781618481804509184

Alexander Skarsgard is remaining on my #laminatedlist for a LONG time. Pretty, tall, funny… http://ift.tt/2dvdFez 







https://twitter.com/CatGM/status/781607605236105221
Alexander Skarsgård is a beautiful human and I can't believe I was in the same room as Eric from True Blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










https://twitter.com/dodgeronfire/status/781609714312474624

Our interviews with #AlexanderSkarsgard, @realmichaelpena & #TheoJames for John Michael McDonagh's #WarOnEveryone http://www.heyuguys.com/war-on-everyone-cast-interviews/ …

Can we take a moment to appreciate the novelty of a photo taken by me, where the subjects are recognisable #WarOnEveryone






https://twitter.com/NickyRR/status/781614751562526720






Alex  #WaronEveryone #AlexanderSkarsgard #MichaelPena #JohnMichaelMcDonagh #TheoJames #BrendanGleeson #YusisFirstPremiere #EdisiMengejarArtis #Picturehousecentral #London

-*jesicachristina* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryone premiere is so tall! #trueblood #ericnorthman #tarzan

-*estherak* instagram







And #alexanderskarsgard !! What a nice and quiet guy!!! So handsome!!!!! #trueblood #premiere #london #onwareveryone #picturehousecentral

-*mary_spears* instagram








#AlexanderSkarsgard looking quite handsome at The UK Premiere of 'War on Everyone' wearing #LouisLeeman brown leather shoes. Thank you to the amazing @jeanneyangstyle !! 


-*altamodacomm* instagram







#johnmichaelmcdonagh #alexanderskarsgard and #michaelpeña at #ritzypicturehouse for the #waroneveryone premier!


-*notyourjulie* instagram


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/breath_attack/status/781598212608188416
















https://twitter.com/breath_attack/status/781599695189794816


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you , Santress!

Alexa was at one of the showings according to the Daily Mail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Skarsgard-War-screening-London.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Thank you , Santress!
> 
> Alexa was at one of the showings according to the Daily Mail.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Skarsgard-War-screening-London.html



"dutifully attended"? Interesting choice of words, Daily Fail.
Interesting that she didn't walk the red carpet for this, like she did for the Tarzan London and Stockholm premieres.
I'll add that last week, after LFW, she didn't attend Milan FW. Nor did she go visit her boyfriend in Berlin (and Zurich). She went to LA with friends.
In the last four months they've been together for what, one month of that? Even when they have free time?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> https://twitter.com/breath_attack/status/781598212608188416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/breath_attack/status/781599695189794816



Looks like the designer of the suit was inspired by Charlie Brown:


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'll add that last week, after LFW, she didn't attend Milan FW. Nor did she go visit her boyfriend in Berlin (and Zurich). She went to LA with friends.
> In the last four months they've been together for what, one month of that? Even when they have free time?


She flew to LA for big Chanel event - the premiere new Chanel No 5 and after that she was at the wedding her close friend so I guess it was mostly bussines


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> *She flew to LA for big Chanel event* - the premiere new Chanel No 5 and after that she was at the wedding her close friend so I guess it was mostly bussines


Not big enough to her to post on her IG! /s 

The Empire podcast is up, start around the 38 minute mark:
http://www.empireonline.com/people/tim-burton/tim-burton-alexander-skarsgard-michael-pena-podcast/
Michael and Alex need to do more movies, and press tours, together.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't get it.  Why fly Dada in for the premiere if your girlfriend is going to show up?  From the sound of it, Dada probably crashes in Alex's hotel room.  Not exactly romantic if you'll be away from your girlfriend for the next 4 months.  Also is it just me, or is Alex getting way better at this press junket/PR thing?


----------



## Julia_W

Alexa's social media has been pretty quiet, so I think she may have been with him since he got to London.  Alex said in one of the interviews that Dada was flying in the next day (yesterday I think) since it was his birthday.  Has Dada always been around so often, or is this a new thing since Alex has been in Europe so much?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I don't get it.  Why fly Dada in for the premiere if your girlfriend is going to show up?  From the sound of it, Dada probably crashes in Alex's hotel room.  Not exactly romantic if you'll be away from your girlfriend for the next 4 months.  Also is *it just me, or is Alex getting way better at this press junket/PR thing?*



No, it's no just you. He's definitely gotten more comfortable at it. It's nice to see.



Julia_W said:


> Alexa's social media has been pretty quiet, so I think she may have been with him since he got to London.  Alex said in one of the interviews that Dada was flying in the next day (yesterday I think) since it was his birthday.  Has Dada always been around so often, or is this a new thing since Alex has been in Europe so much?



Per her Twitter she was still in LA Tuesday afternoon, and he said he was flying into London Monday afternoon, so Wednesday. 
Even taking into account work schedules they've not been together much in the last 4-5 months. Berlin's not that far from London, so it'll be interesting to see how much they're able to see each other during Mute's filming.
We had quite a long Dada drought, but he's been more visible the last year. He may have always been around but not always visible. He's unemployed and Alex likes to fly him around on trips with him. It's horrible lifestyle but someone has to do it!


----------



## Kitkath70

He was with him in China.  I think Dada is doing the job that Bjorn and Keith do for Alex.  Friends that also help to watch his back when he is interacting with fans and doing PR.  Someone to hang with when he's on the road.  

Supposedly Alexa posted pictures from the premiere or dinner to show that she was there, but took them down not long after. I don't know how you can have a serious relationship, but hardly ever be together.  I get having separate lives, but this is ridiculous.  If Alex eventually wants the family he talks about, he is going to need to have someone who is with him a bit more.  It looks like neither of them want to stop or align their schedules more to be together.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More from the premiere crawl (September 29, 2016):

Alex photographed by *Joanne Davidson* during *War on Everyone’s* London “premiere crawl” (09/29/16):































“War on Everyone Cinema Crawl…yes I rode in a white stretch limo with the fantastic Alexander Skarsgard, gorgeous Michael Pena and the amazing director John Michael McDonagh. .three cinemas, three introductions, drinking inbetween (well it is a crawl). what could possibly go wrong!! With Alexander Skarsgard, Michael Pena and director John Michael McDonagh. Sometimes my job is pretty awesome!.”

- *joish81* instagram


----------



## Santress

War on Everyone Premiere Crawl! #GoSeeIt #Skarsgard #Pena #James #McDonagh #TheyreMoreHandsomeInRealLife #AlsoMoreImportantlyFunny

-*nataliecoleman_* instagram






War On Everyone #premiere with at #picturehousecentral #waroneveryone #london #londonlife #thisislondon #film #job

-*risztalaszlo* instagram

#WarOnEveryone @CentralPictureH premiere. A fun evening with @dianewill1104






https://twitter.com/Yukett/status/781752916176728064

.@realmichaelpena and Michael Skarsgard getting friendly at the @WarOnEveryone premiere last night
















https://twitter.com/jamgly/status/781759374070910980


----------



## Santress

HQs from the *The Jonathan Ross Show*:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Tomorrow's Guide cover: Tarzan and War On Everything star Alexander  Skarsgård talks booze, loving Abba and not having it all figured out






https://twitter.com/guideguardian/status/781873193900449792


----------



## mary12345

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "dutifully attended"? Interesting choice of words, Daily Fail.
> Interesting that she didn't walk the red carpet for this, like she did for the Tarzan London and Stockholm premieres.
> I'll add that last week, after LFW, she didn't attend Milan FW. Nor did she go visit her boyfriend in Berlin (and Zurich). She went to LA with friends.
> In the last four months they've been together for what, one month of that? Even when they have free time?



Yes I agree this is soo strange the only thing that makes any sense is that they did in fact break up but are now just friends


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> He was with him in China.  I think Dada is doing the job that Bjorn and Keith do for Alex.  Friends that also help to watch his back when he is interacting with fans and doing PR.  Someone to hang with when he's on the road.
> 
> Supposedly Alexa posted pictures from the premiere or dinner to show that she was there, *but took them down not long after*. I don't know how you can have a serious relationship, but hardly ever be together.  I get having separate lives, but this is ridiculous.  If Alex eventually wants the family he talks about, he is going to need to have someone who is with him a bit more.  *It looks like neither of them want to stop or align their schedules more to be togethe*r.



Apparently she posted a pic of Pena and then deleted it. She's got a pic of a friend up, taken last night, presumably taken at the after party. Her posting/deleting pics has been mentioned before. I don't know if it was a regular habit before she started dating Alex. She may have taken the Pena pic down to make it less obvious where it was taken, to reduce the amount of nasty comments from haters. But looking at the comments on this pic, it doesn't seem to have helped. I feel for her in that, she's getting harassed by disturbed people who don't like her dating their internet boyfriend.

No, it appears they don't want to change their schedules.




Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



I can't wait until this video gets posted on YouTube.

The WOE FB put a new, very short, clip focusing on Alex as Terry.
https://www.facebook.com/waronevery...f_t=page_post_video&notif_id=1475226186840436


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

New portrait of *Alex* taken by *Kostas Maros* at the *2016 Zurich Film Festival*(September 25, 2016, Switzerland):






#zff #hollywood #alexanderskarsgard #portrait #photography #zoolander #waroneveryone #eastboundanddown #legendoftarzan #melancholia 
Portrait of Alexander Skarsgard
www.kostasmaros.com

-*kostasmaros* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex & Dada leaving a hotel in Dublin, Ireland today (September 30, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

More HQs of Alex at the London *WOE* premiere crawl (September 29, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

From tonight's Dublin, Ireland *WOE* premiere (September 30, 2016):







Meeting #alexanderskarsgard @lighthousecinema premiere for #waroneveryone  #lifemade #fangirl #OMG #Eric #Tarzan #InLove

-*teenytinyredx* instagram






Hanging with #alexanderskarsgård on a Friday night!






Can't believe I'm this close and able to control myself!! #alexanderskarsgård

-*raiderz_1* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård. Nuff said...

-*debbie_odonnell* instagram






The stars of #WarOnEveryone hit the red carpet at the Irish premiere!






Swoon, it's Alexander Skarsgard stopping for a chat! #WarOnEveryone

-*tv3xpose* instagram






#alexanderskarsgard  #dublin #dublinireland#lighthousecinemadublin #smithfieldsquare

-*giusy99* instagram






Chats with Alexander Skarsgard. Not the worst way to end the week! #WarOnEveryone (: @debbie_odonnell)

-*patrickktv *instagram






Alexander Skarsgård. Nuff said...

-*debbie_odonnell* instagram






#alexanderskarsgård at #lighthousecinema for Irish premiere of #waroneveryone

#Skarsgard #premiere #alexanderskarsgard #film #dublin






Having the craic with Alex

#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #waroneveryone






Alexander is here

#alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #waroneverine #lighthousecinema #dublin






#alexanderskarsgard, #michaelpena, #davidwilmot and #johnmichaelmcdonagh interview with #davefanning at Irish premiere of #waroneveryone at #lighthousecinema

-*lighthousecinema* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Late Late Show posted a couple of short clips on their Twitter feed:
https://twitter.com/RTEOne/status/781971584206512128

https://twitter.com/RTELateLateShow/status/781969156568559616


Adding some random Twitter stuff:
And here's an answer to a question I know will be asked - yes he's gorgeous and he smells fantastic #*WarOnEveryone* #*AlexanderSkarsgard*
https://twitter.com/GrahamGeekEire/status/781937225110056960

And the Charlie Brown suit from yesterday is Louis Vuitton:
https://twitter.com/LouisVuitton/status/781789943525994496

I'm very glad that we've not seen any of the baggy grandpa pants on this promo tour!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

More from the *WOE* Dublin, Ireland premiere (September 30, 2016):

*PICS: Alexander Skarsgård lights up the red carpet for Dublin premiere*
By Goss Team -

September 30, 2016 






Alexander Skarsgård made some Irish fans very happy today – posing for selfies at the Dublin premiere of his new movie War On Everyone.

The Tarzan hunk lit up the red carpet in a navy tailored suit.

The actor was joined by his co-star  Michael Pena as they walked the red carpet at Dublin’s Lighthouse Cinema.

*Hunk: Alexander took to the red carpet | BRIAN MCEVOY*
*





Sweet: Alexander posed with fans | BRIAN MCEVOY






Stars: Alexander and Michael Pena | BRIAN MCEVOY
*
Meanwhile, just hours before his appearance on The Late Late Show, Alexander enjoyed a pint of Guinness as he took in the sites of Dublin.

Award-winning Writer and Director John Michael McDonagh, has brought the cast for his latest movie War On Movie to Dublin for it’s Irish premiere.

Before sitting down with Ryan Tubridy in RTE studios, Alexander Michael Peña and Theo James all enjoyed a pint of the black stuff and posed for photos.
*





Pint: Alexander in the Guinness Storehouse | BRIAN MCEVOY
*

The new movie follows two corrupt cops who set out to blackmail and frame every criminal unfortunate enough to cross their path. Things take a sinister turn, however, when they try to intimidate someone who is more dangerous than they are. Or is he?

War On Everyone opens at cinemas nationwide on Thursday 6 October.


http://www.goss.ie/pics-alexander-skarsgard-lights-red-carpet-dublin-premiere/



*
*


----------



## Santress

*Alexander Skarsgard Brings 'War on Everyone' to Ireland*

Alexander Skarsgard looks sharp in a suit while attending the premiere of his film _War on Everyone_ on Friday (September 30) at The Lighthouse Cinema in Dublin, Ireland

Earlier in the day, the 40-year-old actor was spotted signing autographs as he headed out of his hotel with his co-starMichael Pena.

While premiering the film earlier in the week, Alexander opened up about his dancing scene in the flick.

“I don’t think they’re going to invite me to_Dancing With The Stars_,” he joked, adding, “It was terrible…it was really bad.”

*







*





http://www.justjared.com/2016/09/30/alexander-skarsgard-brings-war-on-everyone-to-ireland/


----------



## Santress

http://www.justjared.com/2016/09/30/alexander-skarsgard-brings-war-on-everyone-to-ireland/

War on Everyone premiere in the Lighthouse Cinema





https://twitter.com/Nugget89/status/781962161467822080

#AlexanderSkarsgård at Light House Cinema for Irish premiere of War on Everyone He’s very tall






https://twitter.com/LightHouseD7/status/781949323990986752

It's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 night in Dublin. Alexander Skarsgård at the Irish Premiere of War On Everyone.





https://twitter.com/gribers/status/781931944187719681

Alexander Skarsgård. Nuff said #WarOnEveryone @katebowepr @PatrickKTV








https://twitter.com/debbie_odonnell/status/781950616075640840

Me& @RosemaryArtiste spent the evening hanging out with #Alexander Skarsgård-as you do -at #WarOnEveryone premiere @LightHouseD7



#FunTimes











https://twitter.com/Celticpussycat/status/781974965511974912

#McDonagh #skasgard #pena #wilmot. Squad goals at the #WarOnEveryone premiere tonight!!!





https://twitter.com/ReelTimeDublin/status/781963260039946240

Forgot the pic! @Eclipse_Picture #WarOnEveryone






https://twitter.com/katebowepr/status/781962152961798145

Great evening @LightHouseD7 for #WarOnEveryone premiere. Thanks to @Eclipse_Picture and @IconFilm for delivering such delightful guests!





https://twitter.com/charlenelydon/status/781961757506072577

What a way to spend a Fri evening, creeping on @alexskarsgard_ all thru the premiere #WarOnEveryone in @LightHouseD7






https://twitter.com/Lyndsey_ON/status/781961682222538752

They've all arrived! Time to kick off the Irish premiere of #WarOnEveryone






https://twitter.com/Eclipse_Picture/status/781920438838525952

Introductions and welcomes from the cast here at the @LightHouseD7!





https://twitter.com/Eclipse_Picture/status/781924131013062658

What a gentleman - thanks so much for the photo at the @WarOnEveryone premiere in @LightHouseD7 with @AlexSkarsgard1 #WarOnEveryone






https://twitter.com/InSequins/status/781952988239781889


Possibly the tallest man in the world but very lovely Alexander Skarsgård aka Tarzan
















https://twitter.com/linny_pinnyx/status/781974781172277248








#alexanderskarsgard #irishtelevision #lovehim #tarzan #rte #trueblood

-*nailsbyleone* instagram


Very bad photograph of some very handsome people #waroneveryone










https://twitter.com/CaraODoherty8/status/781981745830912000


----------



## Santress

At *RTÉ’s The Late Late Show* (September 30, 2016, Ireland):

Meanwhile backstage... Up next! #LateLate






https://twitter.com/RTEOne/status/781963284584996864






Behind the curtain chats in the ad break! #latelate @ RTE TV Studios The Late Late Show https://www.instagram.com/p/BK_tgJwAIJb/ 

-*rteone* instagram

&

https://twitter.com/RTEOne/status/781972352418668544






Michael Peña, Alexander Skarsgard & John Michael McDonagh on right now on the #latelate

-*rteone* instagram

#WarOnEveryone stars @realmichaelpena, Alexander Skarsgard & John Michael McDonagh on #latelate @Eclipse_Picture










https://twitter.com/RTEOne/status/781967775547789312


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from the Dublin, Ireland *WOE* premiere (September 30, 2016):






I still can't believe in this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I met one of my favourite actors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 He was so lovely and kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








#alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #favourite #actor#Dublin #movie #premiere #redcarpet #waroneveryone#Ireland #friday #fridaynight #fangirl #inlove#polishwomaninireland #polishwoman #instawoman#premiera #film #Irlandia #czerwonydywan #ulubiony #aktor#polskakobieta

-*katiebsb* instagram






Me with #alexanderskarsgard #michaelpena photobombed us#waroneveryone #dublin






Me & @linnypinny85 with #alexanderskarsgard #dublin #waroneveryone @lighthousecinema

-*sandyn75* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård looking very handsome at the premiere of #waroneveryone tonight  #Dublin

-*vip.magazine* instagram


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

New Alex interview with *The Guardian Guide* (October 1-7, 2016)!






*Alexander Skarsgård: ‘I still wake up shivering in the foetal position’

He’s equally at home in The Legend Of Tarzan as he is a twisted cop in War On Everyone. So why is the sweary Swede having an existential crisis?*

by Kevin EG Perry

Afew years ago, Alexander Skarsgård turned up at a Hammarby football match in Stockholm noticeably… what’s a polite way of putting this? Worse for wear? “I was ****faced,” says Skarsgård. “I went up in front of the crowd and started doing this chant. Someone put it on YouTube. I’m very drunk, going: ‘You ****ing ****s, listen to me!’ I thought: ‘This is real embarrassing.’”

During the bleak hangover that followed, the 40-year-old Swedish actor thought he might have torpedoed a career that had just seen him get the part of Tarzan in this summer’s blockbuster. In fact it made him an even more perfect fit for the role. “Warner Bros had said they needed someone primal and animalistic,” he says. “So my agent sent them the video, saying: ‘Isn’t this motherfucker primal enough for you?’”

Another one of the half-million people who watched it was John Michael McDonagh, writer-director of The Guard and Calvary, who was on the lookout for a hard-drinking detective for his pitch-black buddy comedy War On Everyone. “He saw the video and went: ‘That’s the guy,’” says Skarsgård. “It got me the job. The moral of the story is: Make a fool of yourself and people will love you. Remember that, kids.”

When we meet around midday in the lobby of the Hotel Normandy during the Deauville American film festival, it seems he’s taken his own lesson to heart. The previous night he was so smashed that he invaded the DJ booth at War On Everyone’s afterparty and proved that while you can take the man out of Sweden… “I played strictly Abba,” he says. “When in doubt, Lay All Your Love On Me. We closed that place down.”

As he concertinas himself into the back of a people carrier for the two-hour drive to Charles de Gaulle airport, sheltering his eyes behind dark shades, it’s somehow reassuring to know that savage hangovers afflict even movie stars who’ve been blessed with the sort of face that led Ben Stiller to cast him in Zoolander so he could ask him: “Did you ever think there’s more to life than being really, really, really ridiculously good-looking?”

Skarsgård has been figuring out an answer to that ever since. He starred as a brooding, topless vampire in HBO’s True Blood, which ran for seven years until 2014, and made him a pin-up and earned him a legion of fans who’d approach wanting nothing more than to get bitten. (He never did. You bite one fan…) Simultaneously, the show’s success gave him the opportunity to play odd parts in indie films that didn’t trade on his looks. In coming-of-age-in-the-70s film The Diary Of A Teenage Girl, he was the mustachioed creep who slept with his girlfriend’s daughter; in Melancholia’s dreamlike apocalypse he was an earnest, cuckolded newlywed; and in next year’s Duncan Jones-directed Mute he’ll play a silent Amish character. “It’s not about wanting to show I’m versatile,” he explains. “It’s just feeling that excitement of not knowing who a character is but figuring it out and finding him.”

Yet he was back with his pecs out this summer for The Legend Of Tarzan, a blockbuster that, like many in 2016, struggled at the box office. He says he was drawn in by the character’s search for a place in the world and impressed by Harry Potter director David Yates’s ability to make a £140m film feel “intimate”. But it was in some ways a change of scale. “I work mostly in independent movies so the scope of Tarzan was definitely different,” Skarsgård says. “I didn’t feel pressured [by the box office demands] though. It wasn’t like: ‘Oh ****, this is a big movie.’ It was an incredible experience, but it was also nine months of just gym, work and bed. I didn’t have a sip of alcohol. It was robotic.”

Which explains the appeal of War On Everyone, a film in which he both downs and takes shots in every direction. Skarsgård plays Terry, a perma-drunk, Glen Campbell-obsessed, unapologetically corrupt detective partnered with the lightning-witted Bob, played by The Martian’s Michael Peña. It’s the old bad cop/worse cop routine, but laced with fierce cleverness. Where Shane Black’s The Nice Guys were bumbling dunces, McDonagh’s pair trade wisecracks peppered with esoteric references to everyone from Simone de Beauvoir to realist painter Andrew Wyeth.

Their cocaine-fuelled romp takes them through an Albuquerque inexplicably peopled with Quaker bank robbers and burqa-wearing tennis players as the duo go in search of a missing million dollars and that most evil villain of all: a member of the English upper class. It’s wildly irreverent, the tone set by an opening scene in which the pair try to knock down a mime (to see if he’ll make a sound). Likewise, McDonagh’s script lives up to its name by making puckish jokes on any subject you care to think of. Skarsgård, hunching his lean frame into a stoop, relishes it.

“It’s so un-PC, it’s so me,” says Skarsgård. “You could tell John didn’t give a **** about anything, which I found refreshing in a script. I’d read a couple of comedies but nothing that was fun or intelligent enough. When I got this script and it was dark and twisted and weird and completely out there, I was excited.” And besides, he adds, “[John is] a beautiful soul, which helps when you insult everyone.”

He even sees some similarities between his dirty detective and the king of the swingers. “As with Tarzan, there’s dichotomy in the character between being a civilised man and a beast. That’s something we can all relate to. We live in a civilised society, but 12 hours ago we were beasts dancing to Abba.”

Skarsgård has spent his life caught between different worlds: blockbusters and indies, Sweden and the States. During his bohemian upbringing he wanted to be like his friends’ dads who wore suits and drove Saabs. When Skarsgård was 20, his own father Stellan found international fame in Lars von Trier’s Breaking The Waves, and they would go on to appear together for Von Trier in Melancholia. However, when Alexander was growing up his father was simply an eccentric thespian with a penchant for walking around nude. “He was a weird Bergman actor. A 12-year-old kid doesn’t give a **** about that,” says Skarsgård. “He’d be walking around naked or wearing weird Moroccan robes. As a teenager you’re just like: ‘Come on, dad!’”

The young Skarsgård’s first taste of fame was his own. His appearance at the age of 12 in TV film The Dog That Smiled made him a child star, but he soon found he hated the attention and quit acting. “I was desperate to be normal and blend in,” he says. He saw his chance at a life on the straight-and-narrow by enrolling in the Swedish military at 19, “unheard of” in his family. “That was my way to rebel,” he says.

Afterwards, still in search of himself, he decided to head to university in the UK. But he swerved London to find a more authentic British experience, and enrolled at Leeds Met. “It doesn’t get more British than a northern, working-class town,” he says. “There was a club called the Majestic where they had student nights and it was a pound a pint. We lived in Headingley, near the pubs on the Otley Run. Uni was a ******** excuse for being there. I was studying British culture. I loved it.”

Deciding at 20 that he may have been a little hasty quitting acting, it was while visiting Stellan in LA that he won his small part in Zoolander – at his first Hollywood audition – but it was a false dawn. It would be another seven years before he got a major role, and he spent the time in between shuttling between theatres and coffee shops. When he was cast in David Simon and Ed Burns’s Iraq miniseries Generation Kill, he spent a month convinced he was about to be sacked. “It was only after four or five weeks I realised they weren’t going to recast,” he says. “Before that all I could think about was how much it would cost them to reshoot the big fight scenes after they fired me.”

Imposter syndrome is a common feeling – although a little hard to believe from a handsome, 6ft 4in movie star. “That **** doesn’t change,” he assures me. “I felt like that on Tarzan. I was on set thinking: ‘When is the director going to come over and say: Dude, you can go home. We’ve got Tarzan here now.’ That was 10 years after Generation Kill.”

Alexander Skarsgård, then: just like the rest of us. Fond of a pub crawl, obnoxious at sporting events, constantly waiting for that tap on the shoulder telling him the jig is up. So life is still pretty much the same when you’re really, really, really ridiculously good-looking?

“I mean, ****, I still wake up shivering in the foetal position,” he says. “I’m incredibly grateful for the opportunities I get. Getting drunk on someone else’s dime listening to Abba is brilliant, but my life is still ****. I’m still agonising. What the **** am I doing with my life? Where do I belong? Who gives a ****? Let me assure you, it doesn’t get any better.”

War On Everyone is in cinemas from Friday

Sources:  Article:  *TheGuardian.com* 

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ar-on-everyone?CMP=twt_a-culture_b-gdnculture

Photos:  Filip Van Roe / eyevine

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ar-on-everyone?CMP=twt_a-culture_b-gdnculture

https://www.theguardian.com/culture/picture/2016/oct/01/the-guide-cover


----------



## Santress

Another interview:

*Alexander Skarsgård: The most popular Swedish export since Abba*

Alexander Skarsgård has followed in his father’s acting footsteps, and with ‘Generation Kill’ and ‘True Blood’ behind him, he’s finding new worlds to conquer in film

‘I really hate monotony,” laughs Alexander Skarsgård. “I hate when things get too familiar and comfortable. There’s no better feeling than going out into the unknown.”

He’s not kidding. The most popular Swedish export since Abba really is something of an adventurer. In 2013, he made it to the South Pole, alongside fellow thespian Dominic West and Prince Harry, in order to raise funds for wounded soldiers. These days he lives in New York but still likes to head off with friends to “go completely off-grid or sailing for a month.”

A former child star – his role in the popular television show The Dog That Smiled made him a household name in his native country – he quit acting during his teens in favour of a stint in the military.

“As a rebellious teenager, I wanted to do anything but acting,” says Skarsgård. “I just wanted something different. I come from a very bohemian family. All pacifists. I grew up in Stockholm: a very urban environment. Definitely nor surrounded by trees. At that point, military service was technically still mandatory but very easy to get out of it. But I felt, well, this could be an interesting challenge.”

He served 18 months with anti-sabotage and anti-terrorism in the Stockholm archipelago before embracing student life at Leeds Beckett University in England.

Hang on. Leeds? Did he just stick a pin in the map? “Basically? Yes. I looked at universities in Ireland and Scotland and Wales, too. I knew I wanted to avoid London. I had so many Swedish friends in London. And they all hung out with each other. But I knew nothing about Leeds. I didn’t know anyone who had ever been there. It was a great experience. This dark, working-class, northern town. Perfect. It was exactly what I wanted.”

The eldest son of screen legend Stellan Skarsgård, Alexander has five younger siblings and two half-brothers. The numbers made for a bustling, chatty upbringing. “It was this big family of these weird, eccentric, bohemian people. There were huge dinner parties growing up. There were always people sitting around the table drinking and talking and eating.

“We were quite different from most of our friends. Today, I’m so grateful I had such a creative, social upbringing. But I had this idea for a couple of years that I just wanted my dad to wear a grey suit, drive a Saab, and carry a briefcase.”
He laughs. “I guess that’s just how bohemian kids rebel.”

He’ll soon travel to Berlin to shoot second World War drama Aftermath, alongside Keira Knightly. He can’t wait to use his new base to get back to his extended family in Stockholm.

“I have a four-year-old brother and a seven-year-old brother and a two-year-old nephew,” he says. “And I haven’t seen them since Christmas. And I miss them. Being away from them really sucks. I’m hoping to get an apartment in Stockholm. I haven’t had a place there for 12 years. It’s too long”

Five of the younger Skarsgårds – Alexander, Gustaf, Bill, Sam, and Valter – have followed dad into acting. Alexander quit the business for almost a decade before he fell back in love with the idea while watching his father at Stockholm’s Royal Theatre.

“I remember hanging out backstage and seeing my dad and how much he enjoyed being around all these other people. Seeing his passion made me want to check it out again. And then I got stuck here.”

Getting stuck, as he puts it, didn’t happen overnight. Despite an early break and a few scenes in Zoolander \(2001), American casting directors were slow to warm to the charms of the statuesque 6ft 4in Swede. “In 2007, I had a moment when I thought: why am I here?” he recalls. “Why am I out here auditioning for the stupid boyfriend in a pilot show? Or the bad horror movie where I get eaten in the fourth scene by an alien? Whenever I read something interesting, someone established would swoop in and get the job at the last second. It was disheartening.

“And then along came Generation Kill. I only got lucky because they didn’t want famous actors in it. They were actually searching for unknowns.”

Generation Kill, a seven-part series detailing the exploits of the United States Marine Corps’ 1st Reconnaissance Battalion during the 2003 invasion of Iraq was a big break, but it almost scuppered the actor’s casting in another HBO series. Skarsgård was on location in Mozambique for Generation Kill when he got the call for True Blood, the vampire drama created by Alan Ball, the Oscar-winning screenwriter of American Beauty and Six Feet Under.

“I had met with Alan more than eight months before Generation Kill,” says the actor. “But I couldn’t come audition at that moment. Lucky for me, the writer’s strike delayed production on True Blood for four months so I could do both. I still had no idea how people were going to respond to it. And then it became this overwhelming thing.”

The ultimately iconic television show has allowed Skarsgård to alternate between interesting indie projects (The East, What Maisie Knew) and tent-pole releases (Battleship, The Legend of Tarzan).

This summer, audiences around the planet became familiar with his formidable abs as the latest incarnation of Tarzan, a role that demanded months of weight-lifting and Pilates, extensive training with the Royal Ballet choreographer Wayne McGregor, and the consumption of 7,000 calories (of meat and potatoes) every day.

“Shooting Tarzan was so physical and technical. There are lots of shots where you’re surrounded by wildebeests, meaning you’re actually surrounded by nothing. You have to be patient. And, luckily, the director David Yates is one of the loveliest men in the world. Even though it’s a big studio movie, he has a way of breaking through the hierarchy and keeping the atmosphere light and fun.”

He won’t name names, but he has known “troubled productions”: “I’ve been on those sets where directors and actors and producers manage through fear, where people are little people. Everybody wants to be somewhere else. They’re afraid of getting fired. It sucks being on sets like that.”

The Tarzan six-pack makes a return appearance in a very different guise in War on Everyone, a new bad cop comedy from John Michael McDonagh, the writer-director of The Guard and Calvary. “There are remnants of Tarzan in there,” laughs Skarsgård. “I just didn’t have enough time to do the Robert de Niro Raging Bull diet.”

War on Everyone follows two corrupt police detectives – Bob (Michael Pena) and Terry (Skarsgård) – as they bribe, extort, drink, and harass their way around Albuquerque. They are bad guys and even worse cops, but their unethical policing might just allow them to stop a properly depraved villain.

“I haven’t done a comedy in 10 years or so,” says Skarsgård. “I’m a big fan of John Michael McDonagh. I thought Calvary and The Guard were great movies. I was in London, shooting Tarzan, when I got the script. Obviously a very different movie, tonally. Tarzan is so heroic and earnest. So to dive straight into this crazy, broad movie where the character’s moral compass is completely off was so great. And, normally, you read a script – even a good one – and think: ‘Oh, it’s this movie’. I had no idea where War on Everyone was going.”

Ever the adventurer? “I guess so,” he says. “A lot of things happen internally when you’re in a new environment or doing something completely different. And I love those things.”

War on Everyone opens on October 7th

Source:  *Tara Brady* for *The IrishTimes.com*

http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/f...t-popular-swedish-export-since-abba-1.2808514


----------



## Santress

Promoting *WOE* in Dublin, Ireland (September 30, 2016?):

Chat with Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Pena for War On Everyone live Monday. Wilmot podcast Thursday






https://twitter.com/Immikesheridan/status/782240992732782592

Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Pena are sooooooound lads. First junket in a while and enjoyed it a lot.

30 Sep 2016

https://twitter.com/Immikesheridan/status/781901868171657216

When you give #AlexanderSkarsgard & #MichaelPena a packet of Tayto to have with their pints! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#WarOnEveryone @98FM






https://twitter.com/RebShekleton/status/782170689960865792








War on Everyone @waroneveryone #waroneveryone #waroneveryonemovie @michaelpena__ @michaelpena.fanspage #michaelpeña #michaelpena @alexander_skarsgard @alexanderskarsgardofficial @alexanderskarsgard_images @alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård

-*davesimon10* instagram

More from the Ireland *WOE *premiere (September 30, 2016):

Super night last night at @LightHouseD7 for the brilliant #waroneveryone






https://twitter.com/OHarasBeers/status/782276496396316676

@PatrickKTV ah there you are in action last night PK @LightHouseD7 #xpose @katebowepr #WarOnEveryone






https://twitter.com/debbie_odonnell/status/782285442829979648

Not a bad Friday #WarOnEveryone #AlexanderSkarsgard






https://twitter.com/GrahamGeekEire/status/782135491927891968

Another pic of #AlexanderSkarsgard mid interview with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#WarOnEveryone @LightHouseD7






https://twitter.com/GrahamGeekEire/status/782257601627222016







Met the lovely Alexander Skarsgärd last night at the premiere of #waroneveryone absolute gentleman #alexanderskarsgard






We made it onto @goss.ie with the very lovely Alexander Skarsgärd  #alexanderskarsgard #waroneveryone #dublin #lighthousecinema

-*linnypinny85* instagram

Alexander Skarsgård & @realmichaelpena At Irish premiere of War on Everyone. @WarOnEveryone @LightHouseD7











https://twitter.com/gribers/status/781922466264416256

There are the lads, interview coming soon! #WarOnEveryone @LightHouseD7 @Scannain_com @Speakin_Geek is where to listen





















https://twitter.com/GrahamGeekEire/status/781932795056750592


----------



## Julia_W

A cute clip from the Jonathan Ross Show.


----------



## Esizzle

wow he looks so much hotter with that new haircut! Is he still with Alexa?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia.

More photos of Alex & Dada Flair in Ireland and of Alex at the Dublin premiere/promoting *WOE* (September 30, 2016):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Movie Review – War on Everyone (2016)*

October 2, 2016 by Oli Davis
It’s a strange sensation to like something more the further away you get from it. *War on Everyone* is great after the credits roll, but even better the day after. The film is best paired with a director Q+A, as it very boozily was at the Empire Live screening I saw. _“Thank God we’re doing this sitting down,”_ a rather intoxicated John Michael McDonagh sighed in relief. _“I don’t think I can stand.”_
But it didn’t start out this way. For neither the film or me.
The production was far from smooth. Just three weeks before filming was due to commence, the lead actor pulled out. It reportedly cost the film $500,000. _“I thought he was my friend. He came round my house to watch USA lose the football,”_ remembered McDonagh. _“But he turned out to be just another f***ing actor.”_
*
The actor was Garrett Hedlund. The last-minute scramble to replace him turned into the film’s greatest performance: Alexander Skarsgård as Terry Monroe.
McDonagh decided on Skarsgård after watching him drunkenly berate a lacklustre football crowd on YouTube. That sort of drunken rage plays perfectly into Terry, playing the role with an awkward, stooped frame dementing his chiselled, post-Tarzan body. Skarsgård’s intense anger dominates the film. He’s a revelation.*

The story is hard to describe. I didn’t know what to make of it for the first half an hour – unsure whether it was great (like the director’s previous two films The Guard and Calvary) or slightly off-the-mark (like his brother’s last movie Seven Psychopaths). Turns out it’s just different.
*The Guard* and *Calvary* could be plays. That’s what both McDonaghs wrote before they transitioned into film. Their narrative arcs are dark, but ultimately conventional tales of redemption for likeable, yet flawed Brendon Gleeson characters. *War on Everyone*, however, is an anarchic farce in the spirit of the Looney Tunes at their most violent, or the Marx Brothers on cocaine, and centred around two extremely horrid characters.
*The Guard* and *Calvary* could be plays. That’s what both McDonaghs wrote before they transitioned into film. Their narrative arcs are dark, but ultimately conventional tales of redemption for likeable, yet flawed Brendon Gleeson characters. *War on Everyone*, however, is an anarchic farce in the spirit of the Looney Tunes at their most violent, or the Marx Brothers on cocaine, and centred around two extremely horrid characters.
That’s why it takes a while to adjust. If I rewatched the opening half hour with the rest of the film in mind, I’d enjoy that part considerably more. It’s a fascinating exercise in audience tolerance: how can you end up rooting for _such bad_ bad guys?
Answer: give them badder guys to go up against.
I’ll try the story now. Bob (Michael Peña) and Terry (Skarsgård) are corrupt cops. They hate everyone they go after and everyone they work with. They care for each other, though, and Bob loves his wife and kids (although he swears at them constantly), but everyone else is fair game.
They uncover plans for an organised robbery with a $1 million loot. They intend to rob the robbers, and then flee with Bob’s family into retirement. Unfortunately, the robbery’s organisers are worse.
Each scene is layered with absurdities. Literary references to André Breton, running over mime artists (do they make a sound?), shooting people in the dick, driving cars into storefronts. The lead characters are deep pits of angry, disillusioned despair – and that’s worryingly relatable.
It’s them against the world, the titular ‘War on Everyone’. And I like it more every time I think about it.

*Flickering Myth Rating *– Film: ★ ★ ★ ★ / Movie: ★ ★ ★

http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2016/...most-violent-or-the-marx-brothers-on-cocaine/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Seems like forever since I saw this at my local film fest. I don't think it's probably a 4 star film because it tackles too much but it's a good Skars fan pic. I will say, if I were a director, I'd cast Alex - he promotes more than anyone I've ever seen who isn't also the producer. This is quite a tour..


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you for the review, Santress.  It's great to see such high accolades for Alex's performance!  I just hope we eventually get to see it  in the U.S.


----------



## J_L33

Can someone please explain to me why this thread is so long? It's longer than even the Brangelina thread.


----------



## Esizzle

J_L33 said:


> Can someone please explain to me why this thread is so long? It's longer than even the Brangelina thread.


Lol because Alex is hot and been around forever. Appreciate his beauty.


----------



## Esizzle

scaredsquirrel said:


> Seems like forever since I saw this at my local film fest. I don't think it's probably a 4 star film because it tackles too much but it's a good Skars fan pic. I will say, if I were a director, I'd cast Alex - he promotes more than anyone I've ever seen who isn't also the producer. This is quite a tour..


He seems to have a very good work ethic. And yes he does promote with all his heart. And so does his other Swedish friend Joel Kinnaman. Both hard workers. Michael fassbender should take notes from both on how to promote successfully.


----------



## Kitkath70

J_L33 said:


> Can someone please explain to me why this thread is so long? It's longer than even the Brangelina thread.


If you are talking about the amount of pages, I've been wondering the same thing.  The previous thread stopped at 703.  But at least we have all the Tarzan and WOE press and pics in the same thread.  If they are going to start a new one, now wouldn't be a bad time. Start fresh with Mute production.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Seems like forever since I saw this at my local film fest. I don't think it's probably a 4 star film because it tackles too much but it's a good Skars fan pic. I will say, if I were a director, I'd cast Alex - he promotes more than anyone I've ever seen who isn't also the producer. This is quite a tour..



Chicago Critics? Back in May? Seems like forever! 
I'm glad to see that the one thing that has been really consistent with the reviews is how much Alex's performance gets praised. It seems in the last year, especially with DOATG and WOE, the critics finally realized 'hey, this goodlooking Swedish guy is also a pretty good actor!"
He does promote well, look at how much he did for Battleship and he was only in the movie the first 45 minutes.
I'm pleasantly surprised by how much promo we've gotten for this, I was not expecting this much.




Kitkath70 said:


> If you are talking about* the amount of pages,* I've been wondering the same thing.  The previous thread stopped at 703.  But at least we have all the Tarzan and WOE press and pics in the same thread.  If they are going to start a new one, now wouldn't be a bad time. Start fresh with Mute production.


This was started waaaay back at the end of July 2013. That's a looooong time. Time to start a new one.


A video interview from HeyUGuys:


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Was it May? Yikes. I did love Pena, he's very funny. I think they said with the upgrades to tPF, no need to launch new threads - they can archive now? I'm sure one of the mods knows. Long time from the days when we turned over a thread a month!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From The Library:
> 0New Alex interview with *The Guardian Guide* (October 1-7, 2016)!
> View attachment 3481010
> View attachment 3481011
> View attachment 3481012
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård: ‘I still wake up shivering in the foetal position’
> He’s equally at home in The Legend Of Tarzan as he is a twisted cop in War On Everyone. So why is the sweary Swede having an existential crisis?*
> by Kevin EG Perry
> 
> Afew years ago, Alexander Skarsgård turned up at a Hammarby football match in Stockholm noticeably… what’s a polite way of putting this? Worse for wear? “I was ****faced,” says Skarsgård. “I went up in front of the crowd and started doing this chant. Someone put it on YouTube. I’m very drunk, going: ‘You ****ing ****s, listen to me!’ I thought: ‘This is real embarrassing.’”
> 
> During the bleak hangover that followed, the 40-year-old Swedish actor thought he might have torpedoed a career that had just seen him get the part of Tarzan in this summer’s blockbuster. In fact it made him an even more perfect fit for the role. “Warner Bros had said they needed someone primal and animalistic,” he says. “So my agent sent them the video, saying: ‘Isn’t this motherfucker primal enough for you?’”
> 
> Another one of the half-million people who watched it was John Michael McDonagh, writer-director of The Guard and Calvary, who was on the lookout for a hard-drinking detective for his pitch-black buddy comedy War On Everyone. “He saw the video and went: ‘That’s the guy,’” says Skarsgård. “It got me the job. The moral of the story is: Make a fool of yourself and people will love you. Remember that, kids.”
> 
> When we meet around midday in the lobby of the Hotel Normandy during the Deauville American film festival, it seems he’s taken his own lesson to heart. The previous night he was so smashed that he invaded the DJ booth at War On Everyone’s afterparty and proved that while you can take the man out of Sweden… “I played strictly Abba,” he says. “When in doubt, Lay All Your Love On Me. We closed that place down.”
> 
> As he concertinas himself into the back of a people carrier for the two-hour drive to Charles de Gaulle airport, sheltering his eyes behind dark shades, it’s somehow reassuring to know that savage hangovers afflict even movie stars who’ve been blessed with the sort of face that led Ben Stiller to cast him in Zoolander so he could ask him: “Did you ever think there’s more to life than being really, really, really ridiculously good-looking?”
> 
> Skarsgård has been figuring out an answer to that ever since. He starred as a brooding, topless vampire in HBO’s True Blood, which ran for seven years until 2014, and made him a pin-up and earned him a legion of fans who’d approach wanting nothing more than to get bitten. (He never did. You bite one fan…) Simultaneously, the show’s success gave him the opportunity to play odd parts in indie films that didn’t trade on his looks. In coming-of-age-in-the-70s film The Diary Of A Teenage Girl, he was the mustachioed creep who slept with his girlfriend’s daughter; in Melancholia’s dreamlike apocalypse he was an earnest, cuckolded newlywed; and in next year’s Duncan Jones-directed Mute he’ll play a silent Amish character. “It’s not about wanting to show I’m versatile,” he explains. “It’s just feeling that excitement of not knowing who a character is but figuring it out and finding him.”
> ...
> 
> He even sees some similarities between his dirty detective and the king of the swingers. “As with Tarzan, there’s dichotomy in the character between being a civilised man and a beast. That’s something we can all relate to. We live in a civilised society, but 12 hours ago we were beasts dancing to Abba.”
> 
> Skarsgård has spent his life caught between different worlds: blockbusters and indies, Sweden and the States. During his bohemian upbringing he wanted to be like his friends’ dads who wore suits and drove Saabs. When Skarsgård was 20, his own father Stellan found international fame in Lars von Trier’s Breaking The Waves, and they would go on to appear together for Von Trier in Melancholia. However, when Alexander was growing up his father was simply an eccentric thespian with a penchant for walking around nude. “He was a weird Bergman actor. A 12-year-old kid doesn’t give a **** about that,” says Skarsgård. “He’d be walking around naked or wearing weird Moroccan robes. As a teenager you’re just like: ‘Come on, dad!’”
> 
> The young Skarsgård’s first taste of fame was his own. His appearance at the age of 12 in TV film The Dog That Smiled made him a child star, but he soon found he hated the attention and quit acting. “I was desperate to be normal and blend in,” he says. He saw his chance at a life on the straight-and-narrow by enrolling in the Swedish military at 19, “unheard of” in his family. “That was my way to rebel,” he says.
> 
> Afterwards, still in search of himself, he decided to head to university in the UK. But he swerved London to find a more authentic British experience, and enrolled at Leeds Met. “It doesn’t get more British than a northern, working-class town,” he says. “There was a club called the Majestic where they had student nights and it was a pound a pint. We lived in Headingley, near the pubs on the Otley Run. Uni was a ******** excuse for being there. I was studying British culture. I loved it.”
> 
> Deciding at 20 that he may have been a little hasty quitting acting, it was while visiting Stellan in LA that he won his small part in Zoolander – at his first Hollywood audition – but it was a false dawn. It would be another seven years before he got a major role, and he spent the time in between shuttling between theatres and coffee shops. When he was cast in David Simon and Ed Burns’s Iraq miniseries Generation Kill, he spent a month convinced he was about to be sacked. “It was only after four or five weeks I realised they weren’t going to recast,” he says. “Before that all I could think about was how much it would cost them to reshoot the big fight scenes after they fired me.”
> 
> Imposter syndrome is a common feeling – although a little hard to believe from a handsome, 6ft 4in movie star. “That **** doesn’t change,” he assures me. “I felt like that on Tarzan. I was on set thinking: ‘When is the director going to come over and say: Dude, you can go home. We’ve got Tarzan here now.’ That was 10 years after Generation Kill.”
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård, then: just like the rest of us. Fond of a pub crawl, obnoxious at sporting events, constantly waiting for that tap on the shoulder telling him the jig is up. So life is still pretty much the same when you’re really, really, really ridiculously good-looking?
> 
> “I mean, ****, I still wake up shivering in the foetal position,” he says. “I’m incredibly grateful for the opportunities I get. Getting drunk on someone else’s dime listening to Abba is brilliant, but my life is still ****. I’m still agonising. What the **** am I doing with my life? Where do I belong? Who gives a ****? Let me assure you, it doesn’t get any better.”
> 
> War On Everyone is in cinemas from Friday
> 
> Sources:  Article:  *TheGuardian.com*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ar-on-everyone?CMP=twt_a-culture_b-gdnculture
> 
> Photos:  Filip Van Roe / eyevine
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ar-on-everyone?CMP=twt_a-culture_b-gdnculture
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/culture/picture/2016/oct/01/the-guide-cover



He sounds so stereotypically Swedish in this interview. After reading it I wanted to give him a hug: "you're not an imposter, you've got it figured it out."




scaredsquirrel said:


> Was it May? Yikes. I did love Pena, he's very funny. I think they said with the upgrades to tPF, *no need to launch new threads* - they can archive now? I'm sure one of the mods knows. Long time from the days when we turned over a thread a month!


Meaning this thread will still be going when his grandkids are following in his footsteps?

Another interview:


And outtakes from the one they did with JoeUK:
https://twitter.com/JOE_co_uk/status/783011260774256642


----------



## jooa




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

An interview with Anton Savage:
https://www.facebook.com/todayfm/videos/vb.36108807567/10154097286707568/?type=3&theater


----------



## Esizzle

Thank you for all the interviews. Alexander and Michael seem like good friends. Their interviews are fun to watch!


----------



## jooa




----------



## jooa




----------



## VampFan

Been a little busy and when I checked, there was a LOT of stuff to go through! Thank you everyone for posting all the pictures and videos.
The videos are my favorites. Alex is so relaxed with Michael. They play off of each other so well.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Esizzle

LOL at Michael's little beer belly in all the interviews!


----------



## AB Negative

Alexa is currently staying at the SOHO Berlin and is directing an UGGS photo shoot with some friend.


----------



## Esizzle

AB Negative said:


> Alexa is currently staying at the SOHO Berlin and is directing an UGGS photo shoot with some friend.


Are they still together?
Wait isn't Alexander shooting a movie in Berlin? Alexa is hanging out with him there?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> Alexa is currently staying at the *SOHO Berlin *and is directing an UGGS photo shoot with some friend.





Esizzle said:


> Are they still together?
> Wait isn't Alexander shooting a movie in Berlin? Alexa is hanging out with him there?



I was surprised she left the geotag in for the hotel, she usually doesn't do that. But apparently the Ugg promotion interviews took place there so maybe that's why she did that.Otherwise it's not a good thing to indicate where you're staying. 
Alex is in Berlin for Mute, so whether this is a both a business/personal trip for Alexa I don't know. I think they did have a break up, but perhaps are back together. If she makes more trips to Berlin we'll have a better idea 

It was nice having all this promo from Alex, but now that he's filming we'll probably see very little of him until he does whatever promotion he'll be doing for Big Little Lies. Hopefully Duncan Jones will post on-set pics of him, to help us in our presumed drought!


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I was surprised she left the geotag in for the hotel, she usually doesn't do that. But apparently the Ugg promotion interviews took place there so maybe that's why she did that.Otherwise it's not a good thing to indicate where you're staying.
> Alex is in Berlin for Mute, so whether this is a both a business/personal trip for Alexa I don't know. I think they did have a break up, but perhaps are back together. If she makes more trips to Berlin we'll have a better idea
> 
> It was nice having all this promo from Alex, but now that he's filming we'll probably see very little of him until he does whatever promotion he'll be doing for Big Little Lies. Hopefully Duncan Jones will post on-set pics of him, to help us in our presumed drought!


Yes to Duncan posting tons of on set photos. I wish Alex would make an Instagram. That would be cute.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

A little behind the scenes clip from the Blu-Ray:


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> A little behind the scenes clip from the Blu-Ray:



Thank you, Buckeye, for the video.  Too much eye candy!  Don't you think he's the most appealing when he's being himself rather than Tarzan?  

On a gossipy note,  on Alexa's Snapchat she noted she was still in Berlin this morning.


----------



## rosygc

Hi! I'm a newbie....
Just wanted to jump into everything to do with Alex. 
Kudos to posting all the news coming out...I feel totally caught up! 
Soooo...this isn't one of those forums that ban speaking about his personal life??  Judging from older posts, it doesn't seem so which is why I joined.   I don't know much about whatever is going on with alexa, but I sure hope it's over or just super casual.  
How long is he supposed to be in Berlin?


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Buckeye, for the video.  Too much eye candy!  Don't you think he's the most appealing when he's being himself rather than Tarzan?
> 
> On a gossipy note,  on Alexa's Snapchat she noted she was still in Berlin this morning.


what is her snapchat handle/name?


----------



## jooa

rosygc said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie....
> Just wanted to jump into everything to do with Alex.
> Kudos to posting all the news coming out...I feel totally caught up!
> Soooo...this isn't one of those forums that ban speaking about his personal life??  Judging from older posts, it doesn't seem so which is why I joined.   I don't know much about whatever is going on with alexa, but I sure hope it's over or just super casual.
> *How long is he supposed to be in Berlin?*


Welcome rosygc 
If I remember correctly, he said in one of his recent interviews that he will be there to the end of the year.


----------



## jooa

*Justin Theroux Joins the Cast of Netflix Thriller ‘Mute’ (EXCLUSIVE)*

Justin Theroux has joined Paul Rudd and Alexander Skarsgard in science-fiction thriller “Mute,” with Duncan Jones directing.

Skarsgard is portraying a mute bartender in Berlin, 40 years in the future in what has become a roiling city of immigrants, where East crashes against West. His character will be looking for a woman who has disappeared — and when his search takes him deep into the city’s underbelly, an odd pair of American surgeons seem to be the only recurring clue.

“Mute” is based on a script by Jones and Mike Johnson and will be produced by Stuart Fenegan under Jones and Fenegan’s Liberty Films banner. Netflix announced in September that it would handle distribution.
Rudd and Skarsgard came on to the project late last year. Jones, who has been developing “Mute” for a dozen years, also directed “Moon,” “Warcraft” and “Source Code.”

Theroux can be seen currently in “The Girl on the Train.” He stars in HBO’s series “The Leftovers,” currently in production on its third and final season, which will air in 2017.

Theroux also co-wrote “Zoolander 2” and “Tropic Thunder” with Ben Stiller and scripted “Iron Man 2” for Paramount Pictures and Marvel Studios. He’s repped by CAA and Lighthouse Management.

source: http://variety.com/2016/film/news/justin-theroux-mute-paul-rudd-alexander-skarsgard-1201885908/


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I just want to say I had a great dream last night - (sleeping with Mr. ASkars) - it was such a good dream that I'm not even mad that it's just a dream


----------



## Julia_W

jooa said:


> Welcome rosygc
> If I remember correctly, he said in one of his recent interviews that he will be there to the end of the year.



I read  that The Aftermath will also be shot in Berlin.  I don't know when shooting is scheduled to begin, but he could have a very extended stay.


----------



## Esizzle

He has some good projects coming up!! I am excited


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

rosygc said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie....
> Just wanted to jump into everything to do with Alex.
> Kudos to posting all the news coming out...I feel totally caught up!
> Soooo...this isn't one of those forums that ban speaking about his personal life??  Judging from older posts, it doesn't seem so which is why I joined.   I don't know much about whatever is going on with alexa, but I sure hope it's over or just super casual.
> How long is he supposed to be in Berlin?



Welcome rosygc. Yes, since this is a gossip/news forum we will discuss his personal life. Though in the last year that's not been much since he and Alexa have been pretty low key. Even the last two months, with the possible breakup/getting back together it's still pretty low key. They've been pretty boring gossip-wise.



Julia_W said:


> *I read  that The Aftermath will also be shot in Berlin.*  I don't know when shooting is scheduled to begin, but he could have a very extended stay.



I don't think I've read anything official, but based on what Alex's said I'm making that presumption. Mute is supposed to finish filming in December, and then perhaps The Aftermath the beginning of 2017.

The press release from Netflix regarding Mute:
*Mute, A Netflix Original Film From Filmmaker Duncan Jones, Commences Principal Photography*
*Alexander Skarsgård, Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux Topline the Futuristic Thriller Shooting in Berlin*
Beverly Hills, CA (October 12, 2016) – Netflix announced that principal photography commenced this week on filmmaker Duncan Jones’s (_Warcraft: The Beginning, Moon_) thriller _Mute _in Berlin, Germany. Starring Alexander Skarsgård (_Tarzan, The Diary of a Teenage Girl_), Paul Rudd (_Ant-Man, Anchorman_) and Justin Theroux (_The Leftovers, The Girl on the Train_), the feature film, which will be produced by Jones’s longtime business partner Stuart Fenegan for Liberty Films, will join Netflix’s growing 2017 Original Film slate.
The much-anticipated project comes from a story Jones created twelve years ago. The film follows Leo (Skarsgård), a mute man searching for a missing person in the year 2052 in Berlin while dueling with two rogue villains played by Rudd and Theroux. Jones co-wrote the script with Michael Robert Johnson (_Sherlock Holmes_). Charles J.D. Schlissel serves as executive producer along with co-producers Henning Molfenter, Charlie Woebcken, Christoph Fisser of Studio Babelsberg.
“_Mute_ is an encapsulation of everything I am fascinated by; noir, science fiction, and unique people in trouble because of who and what they are. I’m delighted to be able to return to Berlin for the shoot, a place I lived for a period of time growing up, and I’m excited to be working with Netflix on a film that is so close to my heart,” said Duncan Jones.
“Duncan Jones is such a dynamic directing force, and the team he has assembled in-front-of and behind-the-camera will continue to reinvigorate the science fiction genre. It will be exciting to share this film with Netflix audiences around the world next year,” said Ted Sarandos, Netflix chief content officer.
Producer Stuart Fenegan added: “Duncan handed me a version of _Mute_ at our very first meeting together 13 years ago and I have wanted to bring it to life ever since. We just had to make _Moon, Source Code _and _Warcraft _in between, and in that time Netflix has become _the_ place for original films. The perfect home for _Mute_.”...
https://media.netflix.com/en/press-...-duncan-jones-commences-principal-photography


----------



## rosygc

So she WAS at the London premiere of WOE...
such a weird relationship...because I'm sorry but missing his 40th birthday?!?!?!
I mean, call me traditional, conservative, or whatever, but I can't imagine anybody being cool with that.
Anyways, here she is at the premiere.  

View attachment 3491761


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I always feel like they should say "Justin Theroux's eyebrows have joined..."



jooa said:


> *Justin Theroux Joins the Cast of Netflix Thriller ‘Mute’ (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> Justin Theroux has joined Paul Rudd and Alexander Skarsgard in science-fiction thriller “Mute,” with Duncan Jones directing.
> 
> Skarsgard is portraying a mute bartender in Berlin, 40 years in the future in what has become a roiling city of immigrants, where East crashes against West. His character will be looking for a woman who has disappeared — and when his search takes him deep into the city’s underbelly, an odd pair of American surgeons seem to be the only recurring clue.
> 
> “Mute” is based on a script by Jones and Mike Johnson and will be produced by Stuart Fenegan under Jones and Fenegan’s Liberty Films banner. Netflix announced in September that it would handle distribution.
> Rudd and Skarsgard came on to the project late last year. Jones, who has been developing “Mute” for a dozen years, also directed “Moon,” “Warcraft” and “Source Code.”
> 
> Theroux can be seen currently in “The Girl on the Train.” He stars in HBO’s series “The Leftovers,” currently in production on its third and final season, which will air in 2017.
> 
> Theroux also co-wrote “Zoolander 2” and “Tropic Thunder” with Ben Stiller and scripted “Iron Man 2” for Paramount Pictures and Marvel Studios. He’s repped by CAA and Lighthouse Management.
> 
> source: http://variety.com/2016/film/news/justin-theroux-mute-paul-rudd-alexander-skarsgard-1201885908/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

rosygc said:


> *So she WAS at the London premiere of WOE.*..
> such a weird relationship...because I'm sorry but missing his 40th birthday?!?!?!
> I mean, call me traditional, conservative, or whatever, but I can't imagine anybody being cool with that.
> Anyways, here she is at the premiere.
> 
> View attachment 3491761



Yes, this was mentioned a few pages ago.



scaredsquirrel said:


> I always feel like they should say "Justin Theroux's eyebrows have joined..."



Plus the media media might pay more attention to the set because of possible Aniston sightings.

Here's another little article on Mute:
*Duncan Jones’ ‘Mute’ casts Justin Theroux, gets Netflix release*

By Emily Rome  @EmilyNRome  | Wednesday, Oct 12, 2016 1:43 PM

Duncan Jones has been working on _Mute_ for 12 years, and now its release is just about 12 months away (maybe less than!).

It feels like we’ve been waiting forever for _Mute_ — for me, ever since I raced to Google Jones’ in-the-works projects immediately after seeing his incredible feature directorial debut, _Moon_, at my hometown’s indie theater in 2009. In the interim, Jones released time loop movie _Source Code_ and this year’s _Warcraft, _but _Mute_ has been waiting on the back burner all the while.

Now _Mute_ has a Netflix release and an ambitious schedule: the streaming platform announced today that it’s distributing the film with a 2017 release date, and production in Berlin starts today. It’ll likely get a limited theatrical release simultaneous to hitting the streaming platform, similar to last year’s _Beasts of No Nation_. This news comes after Alexander Skarsgård spilled on the Netflix deal late last month.

Also announced today:_ The Leftovers _and _Girl on the Train_ actor Justin Theroux is joining _Mute_’s cast.

Jones has said the film “owes something to _Blade Runner_,” and the visual influence is evident in the concept art that’s long been online (below). My one concern is that _Mute_ will hit theaters too close to a spiritual-cousin _Blade Runner_ sequel (that movie opens next October). But the story is certainly different enough, and though the thought-provoking sci-fi of _Moon_ was influenced by movies like _Blade Runner _and _2001: A Space Odyssey_, Jones himself is a unique and exciting enough voice that _Mute_ should be a film set apart next year. (Interestingly, it looks like _Mute_ will be set three years _before_ _Blade Runner: 2049_, a title that presumably refers to when it takes place.)

*Mostly, I’m looking forward to seeing what kind of performances Mute delivers. Jones pulled an Oscar-worthy performance (two Oscar-worthy performances, actually) out of Sam Rockwell for Moon, and with Mute, he’s again giving his lead actor a compelling challenge — this time, it appears, Skarsgård will have to carry the film without the luxury of speech. *

With a script co-written by Jones and Michael Robert Johnson (_Sherlock Holmes_), _Mute _follows Leo, a mute bartender (Skarsgård) in 2052 Berlin searching for a missing person who was his one reason to be in the city in the first place. The Netflix press release today calls Theroux and Paul Rudd’s characters “two rogue villains” who Leo finds himself “dueling” with, while a release last year from the film’s two production companies described them as “an odd pair of American surgeons who seem to be the only recurring clue” to this missing woman Leo’s searching for, “and Leo can’t tell if they can help, or who he should fear most.”

Clint Mansell, who wrote _Moon_’s haunting score, is on board to compose _Mute_’s music. This spring, he told me of the project: “One of the things of having a long gestation period is you got a lot of time to explore things. You never quite know until you start putting music to footage whether it’s going to work or not. But it’s great to have time to explore it. It’s a real rare gift.”

Soon, Mansell will finally have some _Mute_ footage to work with.

http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard/duncan-jones-mute-casts-justin-theroux-gets-netflix-release


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

From The Library:

Alex photographed by Guy Aroch for Man of the World No. 16, cover 2/3 (2016).





You can order issue No. 16 here:

http://www.manoftheworld.com/products/issue-no-16

“ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD
Photographer GUY AROCH captured the Tarzan star on his recent swing through The Beekman.”

-*Manoftheworld.com
*
http://www.manoftheworld.com/products/issue-no-16

“Man of the World No. 16, cover 2/3. Available now at manoftheworld.com (link in bio). #AlexanderSkarsgard photographed by @beaugrealy at @thebeekmanny fashion by @redkennedy gold-and-black pattern silk shirt by @Ferragamo #manoftheworld.”

-*Manoftheworld* instagram


----------



## Santress

Another pic of Alex by Guy Aroch from *Man of the World*/No. 16:







“"I needed to do something different and slightly more extreme." #Alexander Skarsgard in MotW No. 16, available now at manoftheworld.com. 

by @guyaroch fashion by @allankennedystyle blue plaid overcoat by @brioni #manoftheworld.” 

-*ManoftheWorld* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

rosygc said:


> So she WAS at the London premiere of WOE...
> such a weird relationship...because I'm sorry but missing his 40th birthday?!?!?!
> I mean, call me traditional, conservative, or whatever, but I can't imagine anybody being cool with that.
> Anyways, here she is at the premiere.
> 
> View attachment 3491761


Well she is dating him so its normal for her to be there. What is the story about missing his 40th birthday? I missed that story...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Well she is dating him so its normal for her to be there. What is the story about missing his 40th birthday?* I missed that story*...


If you, or rosygc, are so inclined, start here. You can scroll through to get the parts that are relevant to his dating life:
https://www.forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-925


----------



## Julia_W




----------



## Julia_W

Sorry.  Posted before I gave credit.  From Chungitup on Tumblr.  Berlin 2 days ago.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

This is not from 2 days ago but from last Thursday at least. She is in Paris since Monday. There are tons of snaps from her and a photographer who posted yesterday on Ig.


----------



## Julia_W

ScandiGirl83 said:


> This is not from 2 days ago but from last Thursday at least. She is in Paris since Monday. There are tons of snaps from her and a photographer who posted yesterday on Ig.



Right!! I should have said it was Posted 2 days ago.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If you, or rosygc, are so inclined, start here. You can scroll through to get the parts that are relevant to his dating life:
> https://www.forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-925


thanks I appreciate it! I have some reading and analyzing to do! LOL


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


>


LOL cute photobomb! he is such a dork haha!


----------



## Julia_W

Santress said:


> Another pic of Alex by Guy Aroch from *Man of the World*/No. 16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “"I needed to do something different and slightly more extreme." #Alexander Skarsgard in MotW No. 16, available now at manoftheworld.com.
> 
> by @guyaroch fashion by @allankennedystyle blue plaid overcoat by @brioni #manoftheworld.”
> 
> -*ManoftheWorld* instagram


Thank you for posting The Man of the World photos.  They are exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> thanks I appreciate it! I have some reading and analyzing to do! LOL



There will be a quiz!   I think this is the most we've talked about their actual dating life in about year.



Esizzle said:


> LOL cute photobomb! *he is such a dork *haha!



He's gloriously dorky, it's one of his many charms. 



Julia_W said:


> Thank you for posting The Man of the World photos.  They are exceptionally beautiful.



The photos from the last cover he did for them, back in 2013, are also really beautiful. Closeup, and barely photoshopped. And the magazine is a bit oversized, so that makes it even better. It's not a cheap magazine, but for the photos alone that edition was worth it.


----------



## rosygc

Santress said:


> Another pic of Alex by Guy Aroch from *Man of the World*/No. 16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “"I needed to do something different and slightly more extreme." #Alexander Skarsgard in MotW No. 16, available now at manoftheworld.com.
> 
> by @guyaroch fashion by @allankennedystyle blue plaid overcoat by @brioni #manoftheworld.”
> 
> -*ManoftheWorld* instagram




omg....he looks so damn good.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Big Little Lies teaser...


----------



## jooa

Thanks Free 

Duncan Jones posted this about the first week of shooting 'Mute' ... but sadly no pics of the cast


----------



## Julia_W

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Big Little Lies teaser...



Thanks so much Free!! Big Little Lies looks really good!  I read the book and loved it.  It will be great to see him every week for a couple of months.


----------



## Esizzle

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Big Little Lies teaser...



Thanks!! Looks really good. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

From The Library:

Alex is on the cover of* Man of the World’s* Fall 2016 issue (No. 16, cover 2/3)(pgs. 84-105)

*Top Swede

Alexander Skarsgård Strolls Into the Big Leagues











*

     Despite having spent the past fifteen years slashing his way through the pitiless jungle of Hollywood--surviving the sour poison of rejection and fending off subpar horror scripts--Alexander Skarsgård, the eldest son of renowned actor Stellan, retains the ebullience of an overgrown boy.  At the moment, the forty-year-old is holed up at The Beekman hotel in New York City, a pit stop on the global press tour for his starring role as Lord Greystoke in _The Legend of Tarzan_. "LA, Vegas, Mexico City, London, Tokyo, Sydney. It's like 140 five-minute interviews in a row," he says. "For someone who works mostly in independent movies, it's crazy."

    It's not lost on Skarsgård that, in May 2007, he was contemplating a very different reality:  leaving Manhattan to spend a summer of unemployment in Stockholm.  He was out of money, hadn't worked in over a year, and was ready for a break.  He'd moved out of his apartment and sold his beloved white-and-burgundy 1981 Cadillac Eldorado. Save for a cameo in _Zoolander_, Hollywood didn't seem to know what to do with him.

    The call came the night before his trip home.  In what turned out to be Skarsgård's first big break, he would play Sgt. Brad "Iceman" Colbert in the HBO series _Generation Kill_, a role he had auditioned for three times.  He assumed a big-name actor would snag the part, as had happened so many times before.

    To be fair, it was actually his second big break. At age seven, Skarsgård made his debut in a small Swedish film, which led to a supporting role in a bigger Swedish film, _Åke and His World_.  He became famous in Sweden at age 13 when he was cast as the lead in _Hunden som log_ (The dog that smiled), a surprise hit TV movie. But the brush with fame didn't agree with him, and after high school, he joined the military.  For a year and a half, the National Service recruit was stationed around the Stockholm archipelago, performing anti-sabotage-type counterintelligence operations on remote islands.  He says, "I just wanted that challenge.  I needed to do something different and slightly more extreme." 

    Skarsgård says that, in reality, he was escaping a community that was starting to feel claustrophobic.  "I was raised in southern Stockholm, which is a very artistic, bohemian neighborhood.  My whole family and everyone we knew were artists.  My dad's an actor, my uncle is a writer, my aunt is a painter," he says.   Family dinners included fifteen people--all artists, all atheists, all very interesting, everyone smoking and drinking wine every night.  "It was just all art, which made it a very hippy-dippy household in the 1980s.  We never locked the door.  Our cousins lived upstairs in an apartment, and grandma and grandpa were across the street," he recalls.

    Then he went off to university in Leeds, England. After six months of partying, he started to wonder what he should be doing.

    "I couldn't really find anything I was passionate about, excited about," he says.  "And then I thought, Well, I kind of enjoyed acting, and remember that being fun as a kid." So, in 1997, Skarsgård moved to New York City to study theater at Marymount Manhattan College. After a couple of months, he says, "I kind of knew." His confidence may have been bolstered at the time by his father's recent successes in _Breaking the Waves_ and _Good Will Hunting_, but he didn't know it would be close to a decade before anyone knew hi or he received a decent paycheck.  In this regard, Swedes might be well-suited for the pride-swallowing slog of the Hollywood actor.  "It's a very different culture," he says. "It's a slightly more utilitarian society that's less about profit and the notion of the American dream of  'You're going to be this and do this to take of yourself and your needy family,' and you fight for your own piece of the pie.  In Sweden, people feel less disenfranchised.  They feel that the governent is working for them and that it is of and for the people."

   If he were to become a Hollywood flop, he would simply return to the homeland and enjoy the government's sweet largesse, like the rest of his pals. But fate had a different plan for Skarsgård.  Not long after _Generation Kill_, he landed the role of Eric Northman, the 1,000-year-old Viking vampire in HBO's _True Blood_.

    His clothing-optional upbringing prepared him to expose his manhood to millions of hemoglobin-loving _True Blood_ watchers.  When his 2016 MTV Movie Awards copresenter and _Tarzan_ co-star Samuel L. Jackson asked him why he was presenting the Movie of the Year award in a tux sans pants, Skarsgård replied, "Me Tarzan. Gotta give the fans a little skin."

    The money from _True Blood_ has given Alexander opportunities to indulge his proclivity for the outdoors.  In 2014, he trekked to the South Pole with Prince Harry, actor Dominic West, and a number of injured servicemen for the Walking with the Wounded charity.  The following year, he visited Greenland as part of Greenpeace's "Save the Artic" campaign.  This fall, he hopes to make another trip to the Amazon. 

    His approach to the adventurous is similar to his approach to selecting roles.  "It's just kind of a gut feeling," he says, "It's all kind of a visceral reaction to the material.  It's like when you read a book:  You either get immersed in it and get thoughts, ideas and questions--who is this guy?  What's going on?--or it doesn't trigger anything. It's a combination of that and who the filmmaker is."

    His latest film, _War on Everyone_, had him at the first scene:  two bad cops assault a mime and steal his drugs.  "Throughout the movie, my character is constantly drunk, getting beat up, stealing money, doing blow in bathroom stalls," he laughs. "It was almost a cathartic experience after the intensity of Lord Greystoke." 

    The brooding Greystoke required an intense nine-month diet and workout routine to develop the physique of a man raised by apes.  It's a subject he's discussed ad nauseam, if happily, at press junkets.  The moment filming was done, he chugged a beer and inhaled a loaf of bread and a giant bowl of pasta.

    After ten years of living in Los Angeles, Skarsgård moved into an East Village apartment two years ago.  He loves LA but says he longed for New York City's spontaneous interactions and opportunities.  When he has a free day, he likes to walk out the door, grab a cup of coffee and see what the day brings.

   When it comes to fashion, Skarsgård, who has been dating British fashion model-journalist Alexa Chung since 2015, says he gravitates toward Swedish minimalism. But he tries to avoid following fads, which is an aspect of Swedish culture, too. 

    "Swedes are incredibly trendy.  I think that comes from the fear of being like the cousin from the country way up there in northern Europe," he says.  I don't think we are cool, but we know what the latest trend is.  I think that's why, when Americans come to Sweden, they're like, 'Oh my God, everyone looks like they're just out of a fashion magazine!' In Sweden, there's a lot of anxiety about this conformity."

    Perhaps Skarsgård is more patient than his fellow countrymen.  With _Tarzan_ wrapped, more big-budget film offers are sure to come.  But after thirty-three years in the business, he isn't burdened by expectations anymore.  "I try to stay away from trends," he says. "It kind of reeks of insecurity."

Sources: *The Library's* digital scans of *Man of the World’s* Fall 2016 issue (No. 16, cover 2/3)(pgs. 84-105), Photos by *Guy Aroch*

Article/scan text transcribed by *The Library*

You can purchase a limited edition print copy here:

http://www.manoftheworld.com/products/issue-no-16


----------



## Santress

Sources: *The Library's* digital scans of *Man of the World’s* Fall 2016 issue (No. 16, cover 2/3)(pgs. 84-105), Photos by *Guy Aroch*

You can purchase a limited edition print copy here:

http://www.manoftheworld.com/products/issue-no-16


----------



## Kitkath70

He is such a gorgeous man that patterned clothes do him no justice.  I really wish that the interviewers would stop always going over his back story.  I think the world knows it by now.  The only thing new was the '81 Cadillac Eldorado.


----------



## Santress

More promo pics of Alex in *War on Everyone*:












Source:

*Moviegod.de*

http://www.moviegod.de/kino/galerie/2609/dirty-cops

via *MovieGodde* twitter

https://twitter.com/MovieGodde/status/788777382249238528


----------



## Santress

Source:

*VK.com/badcops*

via *Arthouse.ru* (the official distributor of WOE in Russia)


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/WarOnEveryone/status/784817887902969856






https://twitter.com/picturehouses/status/782143242641018880






https://twitter.com/picturehouses/status/781826031908945921


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress! He looks beautiful in this movie lol!

Does anyone know when WOE is being released in America?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> He is such a gorgeous man that* patterned clothes do him no justice*.  I really wish that the interviewers *would stop always going over his back story.  I think the world knows it by now.*  The only thing new was the '81 Cadillac Eldorado.



He's normally so monochromatic with his everyday attire that usually I don't mind them going with patterns for photo shoots. But the patterned shirt they used for this one isn't flattering. Luckily they removed it for one of the photos with the coat. 

As for repeating the back story, I knew that a lot of the LOT promo would do this, since this was introducing him to a much larger audience, one that probably wasn't familiar with it. But this appears to have been done at the end of the LOT promo, and I don't think there was a need for it.



Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress! He looks beautiful in this movie lol!
> 
> Does anyone know when WOE is being released in America?



I've hear rumors of January or February 2017 but nothing official.

Thanks for the new pics Santress.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's normally so monochromatic with his everyday attire that usually I don't mind them going with patterns for photo shoots. But the patterned shirt they used for this one isn't flattering. Luckily they removed it for one of the photos with the coat.
> 
> As for repeating the back story, I knew that a lot of the LOT promo would do this, since this was introducing him to a much larger audience, one that probably wasn't familiar with it. But this appears to have been done at the end of the LOT promo, and I don't think there was a need for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've hear rumors of January or February 2017 but nothing official.
> 
> Thanks for the new pics Santress.


Thanks! I think BLL premieres around then too. Alex will be busy promoting both projects back to back then.


----------



## Esizzle

New pic of Alex by Francois Berthier at Deauville film festival. Looking beautiful!!


----------



## rosygc

Esizzle said:


> New pic of Alex by Francois Berthier at Deauville film festival. Looking beautiful!!



LOVE his hands....


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Esizzle!

New project for Alex:

*Nat Wolff & Alexander Skarsgård Join Feature Adaptation Of War Doc ‘The Kill Team’*

Nat Wolff and Alexander Skarsgård are set to star in a feature film adaptation of Dan Krauss’ war documentary The Kill Team.

The film tracks the story of Private Adam Winfield, a soldier in Afghanistan who attempted to blow the whistle on members of his platoon who carry out a murderous scheme in the desolate wasteland of Southern Afghanistan. Wolff, who starred in The Fault of Our Stars, is set to play Winfield with Skarsgård, who was recently seen in The Legend of Tarzan, playing the fraternal and imposing Sergeant Deeks.

Krauss will write and direct this version of his documentary, which is currently in pre-production.

Marty Bowen and Wyck Godfrey will produce for Temple Hill Entertainment while Cornerstone Films will oversee international sales and distribution and will introduce the project to buyers at AFM. UTA and CAA will jointly rep North American rights.

“When we first saw Dan Krauss’ documentary, we were shocked by this story and blown away by his direction,” said Bowen and Godfrey in a statement. “His film’s scope and tension, combined with these morally ambivalent characters, made it irresistible to watch.”

Cornerstone’s Alison Thompson and Mark Gooder said: “We were spellbound by Dan Krauss’ script and vision for the retelling of this true story about a young man’s courage to speak the truth which in doing so, put his own life at risk.”

Wolff and Skarsgård are repped by CAA. Wolff is also repped by Untitled Entertainment.

http://deadline.com/2016/10/nat-wol...m-dan-krauss-the-legend-of-tarzan-1201842268/


----------



## OHVamp

Sounds like a really good project, but I selfishly don't want him to play a bad guy for awhile.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> Sounds like a really good project, but I selfishly *don't want him to play a bad guy for awhile*.



Looking at this case I have some memory of it being in the news. It looks like the character he's playing, Deeks, is based on Sgt. Calvin Gibbs.
Gibbs makes Perry Wright from BLL look nice and cuddly. *It's pretty brutal stuff, so be warned if you don't want to look/read skip the Wiki link:*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maywand_District_murders
http://www.indiewire.com/2014/07/ne...ntary-special-so-do-the-positive-ones-126150/
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_kill_team/
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/world/asia/05gibbs.html?_r=0


I wonder when filming starts on this, before The Aftermath? After? Looks like he's going to have a very next few moths.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at this case I have some memory of it being in the news. It looks like the character he's playing, Deeks, is based on Sgt. Calvin Gibbs.
> Gibbs makes Perry Wright from BLL look nice and cuddly. *It's pretty brutal stuff, so be warned if you don't want to look/read skip the Wiki link:*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maywand_District_murders
> http://www.indiewire.com/2014/07/ne...ntary-special-so-do-the-positive-ones-126150/
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_kill_team/
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/world/asia/05gibbs.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I wonder when filming starts on this, before The Aftermath? After? Looks like he's going to have a very next few moths.


----------



## Julia_W

Thanks for all the updates!  If he does indeed play Lewis Morgan in the Aftermath, he will be a very good guy to help offset these baddies.  Good luck with the World Series, Buckeye!


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Looking at this case I have some memory of it being in the news. It looks like the character he's playing, Deeks, is based on Sgt. Calvin Gibbs.
> Gibbs makes Perry Wright from BLL look nice and cuddly. *It's pretty brutal stuff, so be warned if you don't want to look/read skip the Wiki link:*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maywand_District_murders
> http://www.indiewire.com/2014/07/ne...ntary-special-so-do-the-positive-ones-126150/
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_kill_team/
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/world/asia/05gibbs.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> I wonder when filming starts on this, before The Aftermath? After? Looks like he's going to have a very next few moths.


I think Aftermath is filming in early next year? And this new movie is still in pre-production right now. I think Aftermath will film first and then this movie in late spring/early summer next year.

Alex has some good projects coming up. Big little lies, Mute, The Aftermath and now tThe kill team!! His career is looking up right now!!!


----------



## truebloodster

Hi everyone!

Loving the image from the Deauville Film Festival!

I'm super excited Alex has so many irons in the fire.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for all the good info. I like when he plays a baddie, but would love a warm cuddly movie somewhere in there. Somehow I doubt if I'll get that though. I do admire his choices creative-wise.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I think Aftermath is filming in early next year? And this new movie is still in pre-production right now. I think Aftermath will film first and then this movie in late spring/early summer next year.
> 
> Alex has some good projects coming up. Big little lies, Mute, The Aftermath and now tThe kill team!! His career is looking up right now!!!



I think that's probably how it'll be, The Aftermath and then Kill Team.



OHVamp said:


> Thanks for all the good info. I like when he plays a baddie, *but would love a warm cuddly movie somewhere in there. Somehow I doubt if I'll get that though. *I do admire his choices creative-wise.



It would be a nice change of pace. I do wonder if he's not getting those type of scripts or he is and they're just not that interesting so he picks the ones that do interest him, like playing Deeks. Who's sort of a Brad Colbert as sociopath character.
He's going to be very busy the next few months.


----------



## audiogirl

I think he's picking these roles because they're more interesting to him. He probably gets plenty of warm fuzzy roles, but the movie or the role feels tepid to him.

Stellan usually takes challenging roles with flawed or nasty characters.


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Fan photo of Alex and Fares Fares at the Stadion An der Alten Försterei in Berlin, Germany today (October 29, 2016):






“Two Scandinavians among themselves...Alexander Skarsgård in conversation with Simon Hedlund #fcunion #fcuf95.”

-*fcunion* twitter

https://twitter.com/fcunion/status/792354350693769221


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Ok, this explains how he got tickets for that game - the Scandinavian connection! It's pretty hard nowadays to get tickets to a Union game.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from today in Berlin (October 29, 2016):







“Some fans wanted to see me after the game, Tarzan and Mogli @alexander_skarsgard #faresfares.”

-*simonfredrikhedlund* instagram






“Also the support of @justintheroux and @alexander_skarsgard could not prevent the defeat vs @ f95. Now it is the forces again to bundle # fcuf95 #fcu #fcunion # nexteriestarten.” 

-*1.fcunion* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> From The Library:
> 
> Fan photo of Alex and Fares Fares at the Stadion An der Alten Försterei in Berlin, Germany today (October 29, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Two Scandinavians among themselves...Alexander Skarsgård in conversation with Simon Hedlund #fcunion #fcuf95.”
> 
> -*fcunion* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/fcunion/status/792354350693769221


Alex and Fares are the cutest BFFs! lol. Nice to see him enjoying his time in Berlin


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> I think he's picking these roles because they're more interesting to him. He probably gets plenty of warm fuzzy roles, but the movie or the role feels tepid to him.
> 
> Stellan usually takes challenging roles with flawed or nasty characters.



The Skarsgards don't really seem to go for the happy roles. Even if they're fairly 'normal' characters, their situations aren't great. 



Santress said:


> From The Library:
> 
> Fan photo of Alex and Fares Fares at the Stadion An der Alten Försterei in Berlin, Germany today (October 29, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Two Scandinavians among themselves...Alexander Skarsgård in conversation with Simon Hedlund #fcunion #fcuf95.”
> 
> -*fcunion* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/fcunion/status/792354350693769221



Fares! Who has a small role in Rogue One. Which means I'll have to watch it.
It's nice to see Alex out and about. DJ has been posting pics of the Mute set, but nothing of Alex, or any of the other actors. I'd been hoping for more, but it appears that's not going to happen.


----------



## truebloodster

I think Askars is gonna be a daddy soon!!! Alexa is looking preggo


----------



## Esizzle

truebloodster said:


> I think Askars is gonna be a daddy soon!!! Alexa is looking preggo


LOL or she was just photographed after eating a burger for lunch. I kid I kid. Congrats to Alex if that is true but I somehow I doubt it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

truebloodster said:


> I think Askars is gonna be a daddy soon!!! Alexa is looking preggo



Doesn't look pregnant to me, though the high waisted jeans she's been wearing perhaps make you think she is. And if she were pregnant you'd think the expectant parents would be spending more time together.


----------



## Nyota

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Ok, this explains how he got tickets for that game - the Scandinavian connection! It's pretty hard nowadays to get tickets to a Union game.



Agree that he went there for Swedish taste of the game and probably got the tickets this way. But what makes you think it´s hard to get tickets for a 1. FCU game? Actually it´s not that hard.


----------



## BagBerry13

Nyota said:


> Agree that he went there for Swedish taste of the game and probably got the tickets this way. But what makes you think it´s hard to get tickets for a 1. FCU game? Actually it´s not that hard.


Because I've tried several times and failed and because the club's spokesperson also says so. See link.


> "Es ist jetzt schon relativ schwierig, eine Karte für ein Spiel zu bekommen - und das kann nicht der Zustand sein, mit dem wir unser Fußball-Angebot in Berlin machen".


It's due to the stadium and the huge fan following. For years they're expected to delegate to the first league which would mean they had to extend the stadium's seating area due to new Bundesliga rules. They're expecting again to delegate next year but won't start extending the stadium until 2018 which is partly also due to lack of money. Basically it's too much fans for the too small stadium.

PS: I hope when Alex shoots in Hamburg he's going to a St. Pauli game. Then he's covered both the clubs I favour in Germany.  They've got a Norwegian player if he needs tickets.


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex, Fares & Justin in Justin Theroux’s “Rick Steves Europe: Berlin” instagram video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMNLQqJBWLw/




cap via The Library


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Hi there folks! I'm a new shark in town. For now just wanna say HELLO! ... bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Santress

^Welcome, Zac!

Another project! He's really racking them up.

*Alexander Skarsgård, Cara Delevingne to Star in 'Fever Heart' (THR Exclusive)*

Ben Briand will direct the action-thriller, which Fortitude will introduce to buyers at AFM.

Alexander Skarsgård and Cara Delevingne are hitting the road to star in the gothic thriller Fever Heart, which will be directed by Ben Briand.

The road movie follows an amnesiac (Skarsgård) who teams up with a quick-witted circus sharp shooter (Delevingne) to uncover his lost memories. With a charming and malevolent tracker named Blood Lieberman in violent pursuit, the pair needs to learn to trust each other if they are going to survive this strange land stained with mysticism.

The project, which was co-written by Briand and Kevin W. Koehler, is produced by Picture Films’ Margot Hand and Matt Dooley, with Michele Bennett and Nadine de Barros executive producing. It's slated to begin shooting in 2017.

Fortitude International is handling international rights and will introduce the project to buyers at AFM. WME Global and CAA are co-repping North American rights.

"I'm a huge fan of Ben’s work. I'm overjoyed at the opportunity to work with him," said Fortitude's de Barros. "Ben and Kevin’s script had me on the edge of my seat, and Alexander and Cara are the perfect match for this material.”

Skarsgård, known for starring on HBO's vampire drama True Blood, was most recently seen swinging through the jungle in Warner Bros.' Tarzan. He'll soon be seen in the HBO series Big Little Lies with Reese Witherspoon, and he's filming the Netflix feature Mute with Paul Rudd. He's repped by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson.

Delevingne most recently starred as Enchantress in Warner Bros.' Suicide Squad with Will Smith, Jared Leto and Margot Robbie. She'll next be seen in Luc Besson’s Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets. She's repped by WME and and United Agents in the UK.

Briand’s short films Blood Pulls a Gun and Apricot both received notable festival acclaim.  Fever Heart will be his feature film debut. He’s repped by WME.

Source:  Rebecca Ford & Borys Kit for *The HollywoodReporter.com*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alexander-skarsgard-cara-delevingne-star-fever-heart-942649


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Welcome, Zac!
> 
> *Another project! He's really racking them up.*
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård, Cara Delevingne to Star in 'Fever Heart' (THR Exclusive)*
> 
> Ben Briand will direct the action-thriller, which Fortitude will introduce to buyers at AFM.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård and Cara Delevingne are hitting the road to star in the gothic thriller Fever Heart, which will be directed by Ben Briand.
> 
> The road movie follows an amnesiac (Skarsgård) who teams up with a quick-witted circus sharp shooter (Delevingne) to uncover his lost memories. With a charming and malevolent tracker named Blood Lieberman in violent pursuit, the pair needs to learn to trust each other if they are going to survive this strange land stained with mysticism.
> 
> The project, which was co-written by Briand and Kevin W. Koehler, is produced by Picture Films’ Margot Hand and Matt Dooley, with Michele Bennett and Nadine de Barros executive producing. It's slated to begin shooting in 2017.
> 
> Fortitude International is handling international rights and will introduce the project to buyers at AFM. WME Global and CAA are co-repping North American rights.
> 
> "I'm a huge fan of Ben’s work. I'm overjoyed at the opportunity to work with him," said Fortitude's de Barros. "Ben and Kevin’s script had me on the edge of my seat, and Alexander and Cara are the perfect match for this material.”
> 
> Skarsgård, known for starring on HBO's vampire drama True Blood, was most recently seen swinging through the jungle in Warner Bros.' Tarzan. He'll soon be seen in the HBO series Big Little Lies with Reese Witherspoon, and he's filming the Netflix feature Mute with Paul Rudd. He's repped by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson.
> 
> Delevingne most recently starred as Enchantress in Warner Bros.' Suicide Squad with Will Smith, Jared Leto and Margot Robbie. She'll next be seen in Luc Besson’s Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets. She's repped by WME and and United Agents in the UK.
> 
> Briand’s short films Blood Pulls a Gun and Apricot both received notable festival acclaim.  Fever Heart will be his feature film debut. He’s repped by WME.
> 
> Source:  Rebecca Ford & Borys Kit for *The HollywoodReporter.com*
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alexander-skarsgard-cara-delevingne-star-fever-heart-942649



I just saw this. Apparently he doesn't want any free time next year!
I'm not sure about CD, she got decent reviews for Paper Towns but terrible ones for Suicide Squad.


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> ^Welcome, Zac!
> 
> Another project! He's really racking them up.
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård, Cara Delevingne to Star in 'Fever Heart' (THR Exclusive)*
> 
> Ben Briand will direct the action-thriller, which Fortitude will introduce to buyers at AFM.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård and Cara Delevingne are hitting the road to star in the gothic thriller Fever Heart, which will be directed by Ben Briand.
> 
> The road movie follows an amnesiac (Skarsgård) who teams up with a quick-witted circus sharp shooter (Delevingne) to uncover his lost memories. With a charming and malevolent tracker named Blood Lieberman in violent pursuit, the pair needs to learn to trust each other if they are going to survive this strange land stained with mysticism.
> 
> The project, which was co-written by Briand and Kevin W. Koehler, is produced by Picture Films’ Margot Hand and Matt Dooley, with Michele Bennett and Nadine de Barros executive producing. It's slated to begin shooting in 2017.
> 
> Fortitude International is handling international rights and will introduce the project to buyers at AFM. WME Global and CAA are co-repping North American rights.
> 
> "I'm a huge fan of Ben’s work. I'm overjoyed at the opportunity to work with him," said Fortitude's de Barros. "Ben and Kevin’s script had me on the edge of my seat, and Alexander and Cara are the perfect match for this material.”
> 
> Skarsgård, known for starring on HBO's vampire drama True Blood, was most recently seen swinging through the jungle in Warner Bros.' Tarzan. He'll soon be seen in the HBO series Big Little Lies with Reese Witherspoon, and he's filming the Netflix feature Mute with Paul Rudd. He's repped by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson.
> 
> Delevingne most recently starred as Enchantress in Warner Bros.' Suicide Squad with Will Smith, Jared Leto and Margot Robbie. She'll next be seen in Luc Besson’s Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets. She's repped by WME and and United Agents in the UK.
> 
> Briand’s short films Blood Pulls a Gun and Apricot both received notable festival acclaim.  Fever Heart will be his feature film debut. He’s repped by WME.
> 
> Source:  Rebecca Ford & Borys Kit for *The HollywoodReporter.com*
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alexander-skarsgard-cara-delevingne-star-fever-heart-942649



Sounds like an interesting project! Not excited about Cara but whatever, I will watch it for Alex haha!


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I just saw this. Apparently he doesn't want any free time next year!
> I'm not sure about CD, she got decent reviews for Paper Towns but terrible ones for Suicide Squad.


I know I have the same feeling about Cara. Lets face it, she only gets projects because of her name and not her acting talent.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> *Sounds like an interesting project! *Not excited about Cara but whatever, I will watch it for Alex haha!



I trust his film choices. But yeah, still not excited about Cara. 
So still no comedy 

And according to DJ, Alex hasn't forgotten a line yet 

Day 17 of Mute done. Another fun, exhausting day! Very lucky to have such a marvelous cast. Alex hasn't forgotten a line yet! 
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/793581305434963968


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ben's on social media, so hopefully we'll get updates on Fever Heart's status:
https://www.instagram.com/benbriand/?hl=en
https://twitter.com/ben_briand


----------



## Zac Zaccory

lol ... thank you for your welcoming in's ... just gotta say, very busy, will always seem online bc never login in/ out ... taking some baby steps on social media with no time at all  hope to see some of you online-fellows despite, bye for now ...


----------



## OHVamp

pretty stoked over all the new projects


----------



## Julia_W

News on The Aftermath.  IMDb has updated Alex's role as Stefan Lubert rather than Lewis Morgan, as everyone on the site suspected.  From reading the book, I would think both roles will be very good ones, but Stefan Lubert should have more screen time, be a bit more complex/conflicted, and give Alex a new accent to work on!   I'm really looking forward to this movie.
*Cast*
Credited cast, sorted by IMDb STARmeter:


  Alexander Skarsgård  ...
Stefan Lubert


  Keira Knightley  ...
Rachael Morgan


  Jason Clarke


----------



## Esizzle

Congratulations Buckeye on the cubs making history last night!!!


----------



## a_sussan

Glad to hear that he has a lot of new movies coming. And love the pic of him and Fares


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Julia.

More portraits of *Alex* and Michael Peña by *Olivier Vigerie* from the *2016 Deauville American Film* Festival (September 8, 2016).

New Tagged Ones:






Source:  *Getty*

http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/olivier-vigerie-skarsgard?excludenudity=true&family=editorial&phrase=Olivier Vigerie, skarsgard&sort=newest#license&esource=AFF_GI_IR_VigLink_27795&asid=VigLink&cid=GI&irgwc=1

New + Untagged version of one we've seen before:

Source: *OlivierVigerie.com
*
http://oliviervigerie.com/wp-content/uploads/recentportfolio-080916-4469.jpg

http://oliviervigerie.com/wp-content/uploads/recentportfolio-080916-4448.jpg


----------



## Santress

Throwback Thursday photo of a young(er) Alex shared by *Malin Steding* on instagram today (November 3, 2016):







“Would pack up the apartment but stuck in old memories and photos ....
#alexander skarsgard #skarsgård #alexander skarsgård.”

-*lunadsign* instagram


----------



## rosygc

Santress said:


> Throwback Thursday photo of a young(er) Alex shared by *Malin Steding* on instagram today (November 3, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Would pack up the apartment but stuck in old memories and photos ....
> #alexander skarsgard #skarsgård #alexander skarsgård.”
> 
> -*lunadsign* instagram



For the life of me I can't recognize him in this pic!  What's on his earlobe?  A pimple or a messed up piercing??  I also can't make out if he's in a car or what. I'm like all confused.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> News on The Aftermath.  *IMDb has updated Alex's role as Stefan Lubert *rather than Lewis Morgan, as everyone on the site suspected.  From reading the book, I would think both roles will be very good ones, but Stefan Lubert should have more screen time, be a bit more complex/conflicted, and give Alex a new accent to work on!   I'm really looking forward to this movie.
> *Cast*
> Credited cast, sorted by IMDb STARmeter:
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård  ...
> Stefan Lubert
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley  ...
> Rachael Morgan
> 
> 
> Jason Clarke



This always made more sense. I do hope that we get actual filming dates for this soon.



Esizzle said:


> Congratulations Buckeye on the cubs making history last night!!!



24 hours later and I still don't really believe it. The Cubs, World Series champions? For the first time since 1908? And the world didn't end?!
It's a great feeling!


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> News on The Aftermath.  IMDb has updated Alex's role as Stefan Lubert rather than Lewis Morgan, as everyone on the site suspected.  From reading the book, I would think both roles will be very good ones, but Stefan Lubert should have more screen time, be a bit more complex/conflicted, and give Alex a new accent to work on!   I'm really looking forward to this movie.
> *Cast*
> Credited cast, sorted by IMDb STARmeter:
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård  ...
> Stefan Lubert
> 
> 
> Keira Knightley  ...
> Rachael Morgan
> 
> 
> Jason Clarke


Yea this definitely makes more sense. Who would believe that Kiera's character would cheat on Alex to be with Jason?! lol No offense to Jason Clarke haha. I havent read the book but I have heard good things about it. Should be a good role for Alex.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

got a few seconds ... i like how you guys celebrate Alex for his acting instead of 'too much' gossip. ...thumbs up for this. scanned the whole thread last night an gotta say w O W, this sums up years of input by obviously die-hard fans. cool, really!   i for one am not so die-hard fan-ishly but interested. as for the Alexa-gf-gossip-thingy i wanna say, i too have my points and i am not supportive for their what (sorry) i call 'seems to happen relationship', but i dislike attacking or harassing people. someone can voice an opinion an do that frankly, but getting personal reeks of un-reflected self-critisism. just my 3 cents. so, why then am i around? exploring new land i.e. onlining an ASkars attracts my interest.


----------



## Esizzle

Can't figure out how to post it here but there is a short video on Instagram of Alex celebrating Alexa's birthday with her and her friends. lol it's very cute. Not sure what city they are in but looks like it maybe London. 

Alex's hair looks super duper short in the video. Almost buzzed. Didn't even recoganize him the first time around.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

lol was i wrong?, so the link should be  https://www.instagram.com/p/BMcXvPxgJ1z/?tagged=alexachung
right? found this on #alexachung on instagram. She looks happy birthday-i happy. ... . If true, that's just cool!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Can't figure out how to post it here but there is a short video on Instagram of Alex celebrating Alexa's birthday with her and her friends. lol it's very cute. Not sure what city they are in but looks like it maybe London.
> 
> Alex's hair looks super duper short in the video. Almost buzzed. Didn't even recoganize him the first time around.



I think in order to embed an IG video on here you have an IG account. I've seen the video, but I do wonder where the IG got the video. It's not her IG, it's a fan site, but they seem to be one of those sites that has/gets access to photos/vids that may or not have intended to be private.
But they were in London. I figured if they're still a couple he'd be there for her birthday. But I think that's the first time together in a month?

ETA:, because I was composing while Zac was posting: they've never hidden their relationship, he's private about it, but he's never hidden it and even admitted to having a girlfriend during some of the LOT promo. But I do think they broke up and got back together, but he's not the type to make announcements about it.

Aussie article on Fever Heart's Ben Briand:

*Ben Briand’s feature debut Fever Heart wins over Hollywood A-listers*





Jonathon Moran, Chief Entertainment Writer, The Daily Telegraph
November 6, 2016 1:15am
AUSSIE director Ben Briand has cast Alexander Skarsgard and Cara Delevingne to star in his feature film debut, Fever Heart.
Known for a string of award winning short films, *Briand will begin shooting the “gothic road movie” over the coming months and is currently scouting locations for the film, most likely to be the US or Canada.
“To be honest, there was a lot of buzz around the material and people were really responding to the script,” Briand, 36, told Confidential.
“Alexander Skarsgard’s people read the script and he loved it, we met and it just happened.* Cara and I have been chatting over quite a number of months and she also really responded to the strength and depth of the character.”
The project is being produced by Matt Dooley, who went to UNSW College of Fine Arts with Briand, and Margot Hands’ Picture Films.
Michele Bennett, who was behind Chopper, The Magician and Drift, is billed as executive producer on the film.
Fever Heart is a mystic supernatural thriller that tells the story of an amnesiac struggling to recover lost memories while on the run from a tracker.
*“Skarsgard was perfect to play the lead *and his character teams up with a quick witted circus sharp shooter that Cara is playing.
“It has very much got elements of couple on the run thriller, true romance. Think Bonnie and Clyde.”
The significance of landing two of Hollywood’s hottest stars in Skarsgard and Delevingne isn’t lost on Briand.
“The process of the film so far has been six years to get to this point,” he said.
Briand has previously directed seven short films, most notably Apricot and Blood Pulls A Gun, which won him the best emerging filmmaker award at the Melbourne International Film Festival.
He is also known for directing TV commercials for the likes of Qantas, David Jones and Schweppes.
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...s/news-story/68dcc618b3868d890e5545787e3ed874


----------



## Zac Zaccory

[I think in order to embed an IG video on here you have an IG account. I've seen the video, but I do wonder where the IG got the video. It's not her IG, it's a fan site, but they seem to be one of those sites that has/gets access to photos/vids that may or not have intended to be private.]

sure, i didn't consider that. if you want me to delete or edit the post, i do so, no prob, just let me know.


----------



## Chloe302225

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think in order to embed an IG video on here you have an IG account. I've seen the video, but I do wonder where the IG got the video. It's not her IG, it's a fan site, but they seem to be one of those sites that has/gets access to photos/vids that may or not have intended to be private.
> But they were in London. I figured if they're still a couple he'd be there for her birthday. But I think that's the first time together in a month?
> 
> ETA:, because I was composing while Zac was posting: they've never hidden their relationship, he's private about it, but he's never hidden it and even admitted to having a girlfriend during some of the LOT promo. But I do think they broke up and got back together, but he's not the type to make announcements about it.
> 
> Aussie article on Fever Heart's Ben Briand:
> 
> *Ben Briand’s feature debut Fever Heart wins over Hollywood A-listers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathon Moran, Chief Entertainment Writer, The Daily Telegraph
> November 6, 2016 1:15am
> AUSSIE director Ben Briand has cast Alexander Skarsgard and Cara Delevingne to star in his feature film debut, Fever Heart.
> Known for a string of award winning short films, *Briand will begin shooting the “gothic road movie” over the coming months and is currently scouting locations for the film, most likely to be the US or Canada.
> “To be honest, there was a lot of buzz around the material and people were really responding to the script,” Briand, 36, told Confidential.
> “Alexander Skarsgard’s people read the script and he loved it, we met and it just happened.* Cara and I have been chatting over quite a number of months and she also really responded to the strength and depth of the character.”
> The project is being produced by Matt Dooley, who went to UNSW College of Fine Arts with Briand, and Margot Hands’ Picture Films.
> Michele Bennett, who was behind Chopper, The Magician and Drift, is billed as executive producer on the film.
> Fever Heart is a mystic supernatural thriller that tells the story of an amnesiac struggling to recover lost memories while on the run from a tracker.
> *“Skarsgard was perfect to play the lead *and his character teams up with a quick witted circus sharp shooter that Cara is playing.
> “It has very much got elements of couple on the run thriller, true romance. Think Bonnie and Clyde.”
> The significance of landing two of Hollywood’s hottest stars in Skarsgard and Delevingne isn’t lost on Briand.
> “The process of the film so far has been six years to get to this point,” he said.
> Briand has previously directed seven short films, most notably Apricot and Blood Pulls A Gun, which won him the best emerging filmmaker award at the Melbourne International Film Festival.
> He is also known for directing TV commercials for the likes of Qantas, David Jones and Schweppes.
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...s/news-story/68dcc618b3868d890e5545787e3ed874


The IG stated it was a regram from Alexa's friend Pixie Geldof's instagram.


----------



## jooa

^^ It wasn't private video. It was posted by Pixie Geldof as her instagram story so this account has it in this way (probably recorded judging by its sound).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zac Zaccory said:


> [I think in order to embed an IG video on here you have an IG account. I've seen the video, but I do wonder where the IG got the video. It's not her IG, it's a fan site, but they seem to be one of those sites that has/gets access to photos/vids that may or not have intended to be private.]
> 
> sure, i didn't consider that. if you want me to delete or edit the post, i do so, no prob, just let me know.





Chloe302225 said:


> The IG stated it was a regram from Alexa's friend Pixie Geldof's instagram.





jooa said:


> ^^ It wasn't private video. It was posted by Pixie Geldof as her instagram story so this account has it in this way (probably recorded judging by its sound).



I don't see it on Pixie's IG, it struck me as not really private, but not seeing it on anyone else's IG made me wonder. We've had issues in the past on whether or not pics/video are really private, and I tend to err on the side of caution, or at least not encouraging sites like that.


----------



## djuna1

It's an Instagram story of Pixie's official Instagram profile! I agree with Jooa, it's not private when Pixie posted it.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't see it on Pixie's IG, it struck me as not really private, but not seeing it on anyone else's IG made me wonder. We've had issues in the past on whether or not pics/video are really private, and I tend to err on the side of caution, or at least not encouraging sites like that.


It was on Pixie's Instagram yesterday because that is where I first saw it.  It's not there now,though.  Alex looks really cute!


----------



## djuna1

Julia_W said:


> It was on Pixie's Instagram yesterday because that is where I first saw it.  *It's not there *now,though.  Alex looks really cute!



It's still there when you click on her profile pic.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

i don't see it on Pixie Geldofs instagram either but maybe it's just another link or something. due to obvious former issues i will edit my post above. anyone can find it on this #alexachung fan page on insta. if they wish it to vanish there, they will have to make sure by owned rights.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

i can't edit this above-post no more. pls moderator, would you edit it for me? ... removing the video-link. thank you vm.


----------



## jooa

djuna1 said:


> It's still there when you click on her profile pic.


Yes, I still can see the vid so she didn't remove it.


----------



## djuna1

jooa said:


> Yes, I still can see the vid so she didn't remove it.



Thanks, I already thought I'm the only person who can see it.


----------



## Esizzle

The video is still on Pixies Instagram but not on the main page. If you click on her "profile pic" with the orange circle around it, you can see her Instagram stories and Alexa's birthday vid is the first story.


----------



## Esizzle

Zac Zaccory said:


> lol was i wrong?, so the link should be  https://www.instagram.com/p/BMcXvPxgJ1z/?tagged=alexachung
> right? found this on #alexachung on instagram. She looks happy birthday-i happy. ... . If true, that's just cool!


Sorry, what are you not wrong about? lol I don't follow...


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Esizzle said:


> Sorry, what are you not wrong about? lol I don't follow...



you added the word 'not' (... wrong about). maybe you got wrong what i posted. lol. i didn't think Alex would be attending Alexas birthday and was surprised. that's already it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> The video is still on Pixies Instagram but not on the main page. *If you click on her "profile pic" with the orange circle around it,* you can see her Instagram stories and Alexa's birthday vid is the first story.



That's waaaay too much work! 
I think that for those of us not on IG it's not an instinctive thing to keep clicking on other places to look for vids/pics that would normally be seen on the main feed.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's waaaay too much work!
> I think that for those of us not on IG it's not an instinctive thing to keep clicking on other places to look for vids/pics that would normally be seen on the main feed.


Haha don't worry it's a new feature on Instagram. I didn't figure it out for the longest time either.


----------



## Esizzle

Zac Zaccory said:


> you added the word 'not' (... wrong about). maybe you got wrong what i posted. lol. i didn't think Alex would be attending Alexas birthday and was surprised. that's already it.


Oh I see! I had a feeling he would spend it with her. They have a weird relationship but of course we don't see everything that goes on behind the scenes. They _seem_ to spend a lot of time apart but I think they both have figured out visiting each other on the down low.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Esizzle said:


> Oh I see! I had a feeling he would spend it with her. They have a weird relationship but of course we don't see everything that goes on behind the scenes. They _seem_ to spend a lot of time apart but I think they both have figured out visiting each other on the down low.



i see.  ... it's interesting. for sure there might be lots of different points of views. I believe, in general fans question things and wanna know what actually is going on. That's a just natural thing. ...it' human. what ever in real live IS going on behind closed doors, they are entitled to their privacy. Then again you find peeps out there, who seem to be really spooky ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Oh I see! I had a feeling he would spend it with her. They have a weird relationship but of course we don't see everything that goes on behind the scenes. They _seem_ to spend a lot of time apart but I think they both have figured out visiting each other on the down low.



I think now, and in the next few months, it's not going to be a 'seem to spend a lot of time apart', they are. He's working on Mute, will probably have a short break before Aftermath, and then probably back to the States (or N America) for both Kill Team and Fever Heart. And she's been busy as well, and will be working on her own clothing line. So I really don't think they've been together since four weeks ago. She could have flown in for a day or two and been under the radar, but even so, it's just a few days together in the last couple of months. But since they know their schedules are going to keep them apart more than together for the foreseeable future, they'll figure out what's best for them. 



Zac Zaccory said:


> i see.  ... it's interesting. for sure there might be lots of different points of views. I believe, in general fans question things and wanna know what actually is going on. That's a just natural thing. ...it' human. what ever in real live IS going on behind closed doors, they are entitled to their privacy. Then again you find peeps out there, who seem to be really spooky ...



We do speculate, and I think we try to do so within the realm of reason, and not stalking them. Apparently there are Taylor Swift fans who track her private plane, Alex has had some creepy invasions of his privacy, and I'm sure Alexa has had them well.
So here we'll try and speculate within what we know, not invade, and try and fill in the blanks, with the occasional difference of opinion.
Speculating about their relationship is natural. And I'll repeat what I've mentioned before, this relationship has been pretty boring gossip wise, especially compared to his previous serious relationship. So if they broke up, and got back together, they've done it in a rather low key manner, without much notice from the gossips.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think now, and in the next few months, it's not going to be a 'seem to spend a lot of time apart', they are. He's working on Mute, will probably have a short break before Aftermath, and then probably back to the States (or N America) for both Kill Team and Fever Heart. And she's been busy as well, and will be working on her own clothing line. So I really don't think they've been together since four weeks ago. She could have flown in for a day or two and been under the radar, but even so, it's just a few days together in the last couple of months. But since they know their schedules are going to keep them apart more than together for the foreseeable future, they'll figure out what's best for them.
> 
> 
> 
> We do speculate, and I think we try to do so within the realm of reason, and not stalking them. Apparently there are Taylor Swift fans who track her private plane, Alex has had some creepy invasions of his privacy, and I'm sure Alexa has had them well.
> So here we'll try and speculate within what we know, not invade, and try and fill in the blanks, with the occasional difference of opinion.
> Speculating about their relationship is natural. And I'll repeat what I've mentioned before, this relationship has been pretty boring gossip wise, especially compared to his previous serious relationship. So if they broke up, and got back together, they've done it in a rather low key manner, without much notice from the gossips.



your speculations (in this forum - to me) appear to be very reasonable! i spoke in general. i think it's absolutely ok to speculate. every human being tends to do so - so far being interested in someone else's matters. that's affection in a way or a way of how to show affection. whereas mad peoples 'affection' obviously often goes too far i guess. .... just Q-ing: what happened to Alex' when you talk about 'creepy invasions'? and how do you know? ... sounds eerie


----------



## djuna1

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We do speculate, and I think we try to do so within the realm of reason, and not stalking them. Apparently there are Taylor Swift fans who track her private plane, Alex has had some creepy invasions of his privacy, and I'm sure Alexa has had them well.
> So here we'll try and speculate within what we know, not invade, and try and fill in the blanks, with the occasional difference of opinion.
> Speculating about their relationship is natural. And I'll repeat what I've mentioned before, *this relationship has been pretty boring gossip wise, especially compared to his previous serious relationship*. So if they broke up, and got back together, they've done it in a rather low key manner, without much notice from the gossips.



There are no pap pics of them together since July or August, only social media pics. And they refuse to talk about each other in interviews. I think there is a reason for this.


----------



## Esizzle

djuna1 said:


> There are no pap pics of them together since July or August, only social media pics. And they refuse to talk about each other in interviews.* I think there is a reason for thi*s.


Reason as in there are very serious or very casual about their relationship? I think it is the former...


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think now, and in the next few months, it's not going to be a 'seem to spend a lot of time apart', they are. He's working on Mute, will probably have a short break before Aftermath, and then probably back to the States (or N America) for both Kill Team and Fever Heart. And she's been busy as well, and will be working on her own clothing line. So I really don't think they've been together since four weeks ago. She could have flown in for a day or two and been under the radar, but even so, it's just a few days together in the last couple of months. *But since they know their schedules are going to keep them apart more than together for the foreseeable future, they'll figure out what's best for them*.



Very true. I think neither of them is very clingy or "needy". In the sense that they both can go about their own careers and feel secure being away from their partners for long periods of time. Also helps that they both "get" how the business works


----------



## rosygc

Esizzle said:


> Reason as in there are very serious or very casual about their relationship? I think it is the former...



I actually think it's the latter...
With their upcoming schedules, I would imagine neither of them are expecting to have/maintain a serious relationship.  That's a strain on even the strongest relationships that are built on solid foundations.  I also think Alex's relationship experience has made him more wary and realistic and probably even more cynical.
Not that I know anything about his personal life...just loosely basing this on my interpretation of what I read happened with Kate and even on that cute little story he's shared about having a long distance relationship with a girl while in NYC, only to return home for her and get dumped.  
I think their relationship is casual in nature, hooking up and spending time together whenever they're in the same town, and I guess time will tell how it'll end up. 
Just my 2c speculation!


----------



## djuna1

Esizzle said:


> Reason as in there are very serious or very casual about their relationship? I think it is the former...



I'm not sure yet but why should he have flown from Berlin to London for (I suppose) just 2 days if it's not serious or he really cares about her? Something has definitely changed since Alexa went to the War on Everyone premiere through the back door.


----------



## rosygc

djuna1 said:


> I'm not sure yet but why should he flew from Berlin to London for (I suppose) just 2 days if it's not serious or he really cares about her? Something has definitely changed since Alexa went to the War on Everyone premiere through the back door.



It's a really short flight....2 hours?
He's also probably going home every weekend that he has off from work.  Being in Berlin is really close to a lot of places.
Remember, this is the same guy who's flown home from LA for just a weekend!  
Clearly, travel is not a big deal for him.
I'm not saying that she's not a big deal, but I can totally see him going for a weekend trip to London to hang out with her on her birthday.  I mean, they do have some sort of relationship after all.


----------



## djuna1

rosygc said:


> It's a really short flight....2 hours?
> He's also probably going home every weekend that he has off from work.  Being in Berlin is really close to a lot of places.
> Remember, *this is the same guy who's flown home from LA for just a weekend! *
> Clearly, travel is not a big deal for him.
> I'm not saying that she's not a big deal, but I can totally see him going for a weekend trip to London to hang out with her on her birthday.  I mean, they do have some sort of relationship after all.



That must have been for a football game!? JK 
I think we just have to wait and see if this relationship is heading in the right direction or not.


----------



## rosygc

djuna1 said:


> *That must have been for a football game!? JK *
> I think we just have to wait and see if this relationship is heading in the right direction or not.



probably!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Interesting, when I saw this story yesterday, the DM put their relationship in the 'over' category, as in she used to date him.  Now they've updated it to make it more speculative, which surprises me, because the Fail usually doesn't care at all about being wrong, so wonder who leaned on them...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Father-John-Misty-outside-LA-restaurant.html


----------



## jooa

^^ This story in the article changed so many times ... from platonic, through maybe /rather slept together to who knows what's going on. DM always update their article especially when their clients are involved, in this case I guess M&S.

ETA. I saw yesterday pic on instagram tagged #alexanderskarsgard (probably reblogged from a member of Alexa's family) from Chung's family Sunday dinner with Alex sitting between Alexa and her mom and looking very good with really short hair


----------



## djuna1

^^He looked so good and he was very nice because he handed the sauce boat to her mother.


----------



## jooa

^^ ... and he was in a white shirt, so judging by his 'code' clothes it was important and official meeting for him, hahaha


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> ^^ This story in the article changed so many times ... from platonic, through maybe /rather slept together to who knows what's going on. DM always update their article especially when their clients are involved, in this case I guess M&S.
> 
> ETA. I saw yesterday pic on instagram tagged #alexanderskarsgard (probably reblogged from a member of Alexa's family) from Chung's family Sunday dinner with Alex sitting between Alexa and her mom and looking very good with really short hair


Is the pic still up? Tried searching that hashtag and couldn't find it. Link? Pretty please!! Haha I want to see a close up of Alex's hair.


----------



## jooa

^^ I don't think so, I didn't see this pic today


----------



## Julia_W

It was cropped.  You can still Alex's hand with the gravy boat, but he and Alexa's mom are cropped out.  It is on her Dad's Instagram.  i did not get to see the original  If people would quit posting mean comments every time there is something with Alex and Alexa together we might get some cute pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Doubtful it's the mean comments keeping photo's of Alex and Alexa off social media. She's still managed to get his body parts in shots. It reads like someone realises an overstep has been made and immediately deletes it,_ or_ they are asked to by someone else. Alexa gets both positive and negative comments on other photos' (and from the little I've observed often leaves negative ones up)- it's not confined to Alex-related content.

Looking forward to Mute, The Aftermath, Kill Team and the odd-bod pairing of Alex with Cara-del-eyebrows for Fever Heart


----------



## jooa

I guess that her dad isn't used to nasty comments, especially if his instagram is only for friends and family. My mam would be really confused/ashamed if she saw one from those sickening one about his daughter's boyfriend and all her friends could read it. Besides Pixie's vid wasn't deleted at all, it was all day on her profile so I doubt that someone asked about deleting anything about Alex.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jooa said:


> I guess that her dad isn't used to nasty comments, especially if his instagram is only for friends and family. My mam would be really confused/ashamed if she saw one from those sickening one about his daughter's boyfriend and all her friends could read it. Besides Pixie's vid wasn't deleted at all, it was all day on her profile so I doubt that someone asked about deleting anything about Alex.



His instagram isn't private, it's public. It's not just for family and friends.  He posts photo's of Alexa (and his other children) in his feed, and he uses hashtags such as #archivebyalexa, allowing people to find it. If you make your account public you need to employ ways of dealing with the a$$hats that do things like that. It's easy: block and delete. This speaks to someone not wanting the full photo out there.

I saw the video and how elated Alex looked to be captured on it. Don't get me wrong, I have no doubt they are in a relationship of their making with all the huge amounts of time apart etc, and are seemingly ok with that - but let's go in eyes wide open - Alexa and her family are very savvy with SM.

Anyhow, back to observing and on to other actors (Helllooooo Tom Ellis)


----------



## Chloe302225

If you go to the Alexa Chung hashtag on intsagrsm quickly you will be able to see the photo of Alex holding the gravy boat at dinner with Alexa's family.


----------



## rosygc

am i allowed to post the (now infamous) pic of alex at the family dinner?
just to kind of kill the curiosity most of us have had.........


----------



## VampFan

rosygc said:


> am i allowed to post the (now infamous) pic of alex at the family dinner?
> just to kind of kill the curiosity most of us have had.........


Yes, please. If you're not comfortable posting here, please send it to me via PM. I've been caught up with our election coverage. Since it will be over tomorrow, I'll be ready to go back to stalking Alex again. BTW, really happy with all of his upcoming projects. Gotta wonder if the Tarzan role did give him more exposure.


----------



## djuna1

Please don't post the pic in the thread. It was deleted from her father's profile because someone (I think Alexa) didn't want the pic out there. And whoever posted it on IG now doesn't respect that.


----------



## VampFan

djuna1 said:


> Please don't post the pic in the thread. It was deleted from her father's profile because someone (I think Alexa) didn't want the pic out there. And whoever posted it on IG now doesn't respect that.


I understand that you don't want the family pic posted. I'd just like to see a pic of Alex.  Jooa said he looked really good in it. Post the pic with just Alex. Crop everybody else out. I'm good with that.


----------



## djuna1

^^Maybe another member can send you it via PM. Looks like I can't, maybe I'm blocked.


----------



## VampFan

djuna1 said:


> ^^Maybe another member can send you it via PM. Looks like I can't, maybe I'm blocked.


I've been a member over 5 years and haven't blocked anyone, so I'm not really sure what the issue is.


----------



## djuna1

I got a message that I might be not allowed to start a conversation with you. But it works now.


----------



## VampFan

Great! Please send it to me via PM. Thanks


----------



## rosygc

VampFan said:


> Great! Please send it to me via PM. Thanks



sent


----------



## djuna1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> His instagram isn't private, it's public. It's not just for family and friends.  He posts photo's of Alexa (and his other children) in his feed, and he uses hashtags such as #archivebyalexa, allowing people to find it. If you make your account public you need to employ ways of dealing with the a$$hats that do things like that. It's easy: block and delete. This speaks to someone not wanting the full photo out there.
> 
> I saw the video and how elated Alex looked to be captured on it. Don't get me wrong, I have no doubt they are in a relationship of their making with all the huge amounts of time apart etc, and are seemingly ok with that - but let's go in eyes wide open - Alexa and her family are very savvy with SM.
> 
> Anyhow, back to observing and on to other actors (Helllooooo Tom Ellis)



I understand your point, but there was a mean comment under the pic of her father. I don't want to comment about it. Btw how do you know the family is very savy with SM? You always said you don't follow Alexa
and just take a look from time to time, but it seems you know many things about Alexa's and the family's social media behavior. Sorry, I'm just confused. Maybe we should end this and let's just focus on Alex and his upcoming projects.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

djuna1 said:


> I understand your point, but there was a mean comment under the pic of her father. I don't want to comment about it. Btw how do you know the family is very savy with SM? You always said you don't follow Alexa
> and just take a look from time to time, but it seems you know many things about Alexa's and the family's social media behavior. Sorry, I'm just confused. Maybe we should end this and let's just focus on Alex and his upcoming projects.



I'm not starting nor ending anything and will go back to lurking but since you quoted me...

I don't follow them. None of them. But whenever there's a "hoo-ha" like this of course I go check things out and have a look-see.

Her brother posted a shot of Alex, her father just did, etc etc. Alexa's whole persona is fed by her social media. They know about social media and hashtags. Does it make them or her the Devil? No, of course not. But that's what I see and yes my opinion has evolved.

Yours is clear, you're a big fan - you started a thread for her. Great, but please don't act like you don't have your own bias nor PM me apologising for calling me out for my opinion like you just did.

That passive-aggressive ish is so 2011.


----------



## djuna1

I started a thread for her? No, I didn't. I just post there.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> His instagram isn't private, it's public. It's not just for family and friends.  He posts photo's of Alexa (and his other children) in his feed, and he uses hashtags such as #archivebyalexa, allowing people to find it. If you make your account public you need to employ ways of dealing with the a$$hats that do things like that. It's easy: block and delete. This speaks to someone not wanting the full photo out there.
> 
> I saw the video and how elated Alex looked to be captured on it. Don't get me wrong, I have no doubt they are in a relationship of their making with all the huge amounts of time apart etc, and are seemingly ok with that - but let's go in eyes wide open - Alexa and her family are very savvy with SM.
> 
> Anyhow, back to observing and on to other actors* (Helllooooo Tom Ellis)*





Hey Free, come sit by me.....Mr Morningstar is my boy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MooCowmoo said:


> Hey Free, come sit by me.....Mr Morningstar is my boy



Will there be cupcakes Moo? 
For those who couldn't/can't see it. I see no harm posting it here as it contains none of the nasty comments, and if it was removed _only_ for that reason.







*Source*: Originally from PhilChung on Instagram _*via*_ http://labellafeminine.tumblr.com/post/152870030140


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I confess I'm confused why people were concerned about posting this since it was taken in a public venue - restaurants are pretty much fair game even if they came out of a family member's account (which was also public).  He seems pretty open about this relationship.  I'm actually more curious about what that is they are eating.


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Will there be cupcakes Moo?
> For those who couldn't/can't see it. I see no harm posting it here as it contains none of the nasty comments, and if it was removed _only_ for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*: Originally from PhilChung on Instagram _*via*_ http://labellafeminine.tumblr.com/post/152870030140


Always got cupcakes for you, sweetness


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> I confess I'm confused why people were concerned about posting this since it was taken in a public venue - restaurants are pretty much fair game even if they came out of a family member's account (which was also public).  He seems pretty open about this relationship.  *I'm actually more curious about what that is they are eating.*





Looks like a good, old fashioned, British roast dinner


----------



## Esizzle

What makes a British roast?? Looks like roasted chicken and mashed potatoes to me. 
He is such a gentleman serving others haha!


----------



## Maggiesview

Esizzle said:


> What makes a British roast?? Looks like roasted chicken and mashed potatoes to me.
> He is such a gentleman serving others haha!


Looks like roasted chicken,roasted potatoes and some green veggies. I see what looks like spinach and peas.


----------



## MooCowmoo

A typical British roast dinner consists of roasted poultry or a joint of meat (beef, lamb, pork etc). Roasted potatoes (many have some mashed as well) roasted veggies (parsnips, carrots etc) any other veg that is in season and Yorkshire puddings.  Lashings of gravy is a must!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

All this talk of food makes me wonder if Alex is going to try and lose weight to play Stefan in The Aftermath. Stefan's described as gaunt and Alex really can't look too muscular and hunky, I wouldn't think. Attractive yes, but not SkarsAbish. I guess they could just put in him oversized clothes.
But if he does lose weight and films Kill Team next, he's got to be muscular, so he'll have to bulk up again.
And if loses/gains quickly, will it be healthy for him? After all, he's 40, his body can't deal with the yo-yo weight gain/loss like it did when he was younger!


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> All this talk of food makes me wonder if Alex is going to try and lose weight to play Stefan in The Aftermath. Stefan's described as gaunt and Alex really can't look too muscular and hunky, I wouldn't think. Attractive yes, but not SkarsAbish. I guess they could just put in him oversized clothes.
> But if he does lose weight and films Kill Team next, he's got to be muscular, so he'll have to bulk up again.
> And if loses/gains quickly, will it be healthy for him? After all, he's 40, his body can't deal with the yo-yo weight gain/loss like it did when he was younger!



Or, they can just put an oversized shirt on him. I know I use that to cover my "fat" days.


----------



## Julia_W

VampFan said:


> Or, they can just put an oversized shirt on him. I know I use that to cover my "fat" days.


Hopefully, they'll just let the "gaunt" part slip by so he can be his normal pretty self for the love scenes .  I also noticed in the picture that he seems to be drinking water while everyone else was having a beer.  He must be on his best behavior while filming.  I also couldn't help but notice how much was on his plate.  It doesn't appear that he is dieting just yet


----------



## rosygc

Does anybody know where he'll be filming the other projects he has coming up after Mute?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

rosygc said:


> Does anybody know where he'll be filming the other projects he has coming up after Mute?



Nothing official has been announced but I think the presumption is that The Aftermath will film at the beginning of 2107. Which makes sense, as it's primarily set in winter. As for the next two, probably spring/early summer.


----------



## Esizzle

rosygc said:


> Does anybody know where he'll be filming the other projects he has coming up after Mute?


Nothing has been announced but I think aftermath either in Berlin or sound stage in London. Kill team probably in America. The one with cara probably whatever city the story is set in.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Nothing has been announced but I think aftermath either in Berlin or sound stage in London. Kill team probably in America. The one with cara probably whatever city the story is set in.


The Aftermath is probably going to be a lot of soundstages, at least the interiors. The outside scenes, with all the rubble, can either be back lots and/or green screened. But I suspect they'll try and film at least some of it in Germany.
Kill Team, probably one of the US mountain states or New Mexico, which have been stand ins for Afghanistan before.
I've hear rumors that Fever Heart will be Canada, but we might not hear anything official for any of them until right before filming starts.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Aftermath is probably going to be a lot of soundstages, at least the interiors. The outside scenes, with all the rubble, can either be back lots and/or green screened. But I suspect they'll try and film at least some of it in Germany.
> Kill Team, probably one of the US mountain states or New Mexico, which have been stand ins for Afghanistan before.
> I've hear rumors that Fever Heart will be Canada, but we might not hear anything official for any of them until right before filming starts.


Is Fever Heart based on a book?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Is Fever Heart based on a book?



No, it's based on a original script by the director, Ben Briand and another writer.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Nothing official has been announced but I think the presumption is that The Aftermath will film at the beginning of 2107. Which makes sense, as it's primarily set in winter. As for the next two, probably spring/early summer.


w O W he will be 130 by then, no teeth, all hair gone, what else. ..  sorry. it was just so tempting


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zac Zaccory said:


> w O W he will be 130 by then, no teeth, all hair gone, what else. ..  sorry. it was just so tempting



Oh don't worry, he, and Stellan, will still be working,with or without teeth or hair. 

I noticed the typo, but sadly tPF only gives you an hour to edit comments and I noticed it well after that time frame.


----------



## Esizzle

This is OT and personal but does anyone know what kind of doctor Alex's brother Sam is?


----------



## Zac Zaccory

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh don't worry, he, and Stellan, will still be working,with or without teeth or hair.
> 
> I noticed the typo, but sadly tPF only gives you an hour to edit comments and I noticed it well after that time frame.


 you see me in shock. lol. that's pretty cool. so you are right here outing my stupidity. well that's me. make 130 of 90. fast! oh i was SO relieved  ... have a nice week guys ...


----------



## Zac Zaccory

and now no time left for edits. i will have to leave it at that


----------



## rosygc

I've been wondering the same thing.....
Does anybody know?


----------



## rosygc

Esizzle said:


> This is OT and personal but does anyone know what kind of doctor Alex's brother Sam is?



I've been wondering the same thing...
Does anybody know?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> This is OT and personal but does anyone know what kind of doctor Alex's brother Sam is?



I don't know, but for some reason I want to say family medicine. That may be due to something Alex mentioned several years ago, during Comic-Con, about visiting Sam during his residency.



Zac Zaccory said:


> you see me in shock. lol. that's pretty cool. so you are right here outing my stupidity. well that's me. make 130 of 90. fast! oh i was SO relieved  ... have a nice week guys ...



tPF used to have a two hour window to edit, which still isn't enough. Then this summer they completely overhauled the site and for a brief time we had several hours. Now one hour. Not enough!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

New interview:

*Alexander Skarsgård on 'War on Everyone', bad cops, and skiing with Prince Harry*

*The 'True Blood' star Alexander Skarsgård on playing a dumb, corrupt cop in dark comedy 'War on Everyone', a role he obtained by getting drunk.*

By *Helen Barlow*

After Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård rose to fame in the sexually charged, boundary-pushing HBO series True Blood alongside Australia’s Ryan Kwanten and New Zealand’s Anna Paquin, it was never going to be easy to find a follow-up. A lover of edgy material and greatly influenced by his similarly adventurous father, Stellan, he’d already entered the US independent realm during the series' breaks, making films like What Maisie Knew and The Diary of a Teenage Girl and afterwards moving on to the big budget studio movie, The Legend of Tarzan.

Now the New York-based actor appears in the British US-set production War on Everyone written and directed by John Michael McDonagh (The Guard, Calvary), who has strong Australian ties because of his Australian producer wife, Elizabeth Eves (a co-producer here) and because he wrote the screenplay for 2003’s Ned Kelly starring Heath Ledger.

McDonagh calls War on Everyone a "jet black comedy” which follows two corrupt cops, Bob Bob Bolaño (Michael Peña) and Terry Monroe (Skarsgård) as they try to make as much money as they can.

*Helen Barlow:* Do you see this film as more European rather than American?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* I think it’s an interesting combination, which is why it’s so weird, because it’s about two American cops in Albuquerque, but seen through the eyes of a lunatic from London. It’s John’s homage to cop shows and movies from the '60s and '70s like The Sweeney.

It’s such a good title because they insult everyone, and even if they do horrific things, you root for these guys. In terms of police brutality there’s no racial profiling. It’s not like they target the rich, or poor, or people of colour. They insult and f..k up everyone, be they Jewish, or Muslim, or Irish.

*HB: You are very funny, yet you play the straight man of the piece.*

*AS:* The situations are so funny, I feel like it would be distracting if I tried to make it funny.

*HB: Terry is troubled*.

*AS:* Yes, he’s hiding behind his heavy drinking. He’s quite lonely and not very confident. He doesn't think he’s smart, especially around someone like Bob, who’s so well read, intelligent and way more sophisticated.

*HB: John says he followed his remit of only hiring actors who enjoy a good booze-up.*

*AS:* I don't know how he found it, but he saw a clip of me at a 2013 football game in Sweden when I went with my friends. I was singing and there was something about that energy that he liked.

*HB: Were you drunk?*

*AS:* Yeah, I was probably pretty drunk.

*HB: How much does it take to get you drunk?*

*AS:* I weigh 98 kilos, so it takes quite a bit.

*HB: A running gag in the film is that you can flatten someone effortlessly. Did he have that strength when at school?*

*AS:* No. It’s just the way War on Everyone is written. Instead of it being long, choreographed fight sequences, it’s a lot of posturing – then one hit and it’s over! Terry takes on the role of the muscle and lets Bob do the talking. His physicality, his posturing, is just something that came to me.

*HB: You make such eclectic choices with your movies. How do you choose your roles?*

*AS:* There’s no real strategy. It’s just gut feeling. I either get excited about something or I don't.

*HB: I saw you in drag at the premiere of The Diary of A Teenage Girl. Is anything up for grabs with you now?*

*AS:* Yes, I guess. We shot the movie in San Francisco and the first AD on the movie was Cousin Wonderlette, a famous drag queen. She hosts parties and stuff in San Francisco in drag and they were going to host the afterparty. They’d taken us to a nightclub and they were all talking about their outfits for the premiere and I was like, “That sounds like so much fun. Can I come in drag as well? I want to look like Farrah Fawcett with the gold-lamé and big blonde hair.” And Brian (Benson) Cousin Wonderlette said, “Yeah, we’ll make it happen.”

*HB: You are a gay icon. Do you feel their warmth?*

*AS:* Yes. I’ve always been very outspoken. My uncle is gay, so for me growing up since I was two, my aunt had a husband and my uncle had a boyfriend. The concept of gay being weird was already strange to me. When people in school made fun, like “Are you gay?” I didn't understand that because my uncle was super cool. So why wouldn’t you want to be like that?

*HB: Do you miss True Blood?*

*AS:* I miss it a lot. I miss the little family we created. But I’ve just done a HBO miniseries Big Little Lies in Los Angeles with a lot of the same crew members, the same catering guys and even the craft service dude is the same. I play Nicole Kidman’s husband and all seven episodes are directed by Jean-Marc Vallée, who directed Dallas Buyers Club.

*HB: Does he want you to get into drag?*

*AS:* We’ll see. We might find a little scene for drag there. It’s great fun.

*HB: Are you an outdoors person?*

*AS:* Yes, I like to be outdoors and to go on week-long hikes.

*HB: What was it like going to the South Pole with Prince Harry?*

*AS:* It was a crazy experience. We were completely isolated for a month just skiing to the Pole. We were 21 skiers. Prince Harry was a normal guy like the rest of us, getting up at eight every morning and skiing all day.

*HB: How did that compare to shooting The Legend of Tarzan?*

*AS:* Oh that was not at all in the Congo. We shot it in Watford in north London. They built jungle sets and rivers in two enormous hangars. It was very impressive actually but hardly the real thing!

'War on Everyone' is out in Australian cinemas on Nov. 17.

Source:  *SBS.com.au*

http://www.sbs.com.au/movies/articl...war-everyone-bad-cops-and-skiing-prince-harry

via

https://twitter.com/SBSMovies/status/798777625510629376


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex photographed by *Nathaniel Goldberg* for *Dior Magazine*:










Sources: *Societymgmt.com*  & *societymgmt *instagram

http://www.societymgmt.com/story/dior-magazine/

Styling by @essvahn (*Elin Svahn*), Hair by @estherlangham (*Esther Langham*) & Makeup by @francelledaly (*Francelle Daly*)


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Hammarby’s #1 fanboy supporting his team tonight (November 17, 2016) at the Bajengalan (Bajen gala)! ❤︎







“Well, well, well! Alexander Skarsgård signs a sverigemotiv in favour of Musikhjälpen 2016! 

https://www.sverigemotiv.se/soderstadion-stockholm”

-*Sverigemotiv* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/sverigemotiv/status/799332019901698048


----------



## Santress

More from tonight's gala (November 17, 2016):






“Bajensnack #bajen #hammarby #alexanderskarsgard #bajengalan.”

-*frassetyson22* instagram






-*Gustavgelin* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/gustavgelin/status/799361349461676032

Video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BM7TkhwAfLg/?taken-by=hammarby_fotboll

“Alexander Skarsgård shared the award for player of the year 2016 – voted by you with around 45%: David Boo Wiklander! #Bajen #Bajengalan.” 

-*Hammarbyfotboll* twitter

https://twitter.com/Hammarbyfotboll/status/799365516469014528

& *Hammarby_Fotboll* instagram


----------



## Santress

“Met Tarzan at the Bajengalan. There he left. #tarzan #bajengalan # carried cafe.”

-*johanpeterssonofficial* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new interview and photoshoot pics. He looks really good in the Dior pics.
And so he goes back home for a Hammarby event? He's such a fanboy.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the new interview and photoshoot pics. He looks really good in the Dior pics.
> And so he goes back home for a Hammarby event? He's such a fanboy.


Some more Hammarby fanboy fun from World Of Skarsgard Facebook.  A little bit longer video.
https://www.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1326195504067037&id=145850175434915


----------



## Santress

^yw@BC!

More from the *Bajen* gala (November 17, 2016):






“Thanks for a nice evening all Bajare! Fun at seeing so many! Congrats to @kennedybakir of the goals and @daboowiklander as player of the year, among other things !! #forzabajen #hammarby #alexanderskarsgard.”

-*arnorsmara* instagram






“At Bajen Gala with @alexander skarsgard Home town!”

-*kennedybakir* instagram






“Bajengalan 2016 # magnuscarlsson # clubkillers # anderswendin # moneybrother # davidboowiklander # alexanderskarsgård # bajengalan2016.”

-*hugoandhisboss* instagram

#alexanderskarsgard hosting #bajengalan Awarding @dWiklander Best Player of the Year.… https://www.instagram.com/p/BM7oSs0hBHt/ 






https://twitter.com/Kaptensvea/status/799411869660237824

Another from today (November 17, 2016):






Okay, **** everything else, most important thing is that me and best @alexanderskarsgard got the hang of the same image. Note that he feels the same. Forza Bajen

-*jannanorberg* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!  Great pictures. He looks like he is having a lot of fun. 
I love the Dior pictures!  They are beautiful.  I know I'm in the minority, but I like his hair longer like it is in those photos.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress for the interview, Dior Mag shoot and all the Hammerby gala pics.

Dior shoot is absolutely gorgeous, he looks so so good. I miss the long hair!! 

And the football gala pics are so cute too. Alex looks like a kid in the candy story whenever he is doing anything Hammarby associated


----------



## Santress

^yw! 

More from last night (November 17, 2016, Bajen gala). Fares was there too.






Var på Bajengalan igår tillsammans med @isakhberge. Här poserar vi med kungarna Alexander Skarsgård & Romulo som vann "Årets Prestation" efter sitt hattrick mot Djurgården! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#bajengalan #alexanderskarsgard #romulo #forzabajen

Where the Bajen Galan yesterday with @isakhberge. Here we are posing with the kings Alexander Skarsgard & Romulo who won "Best Performance" after his hat-trick against Everton! #bajengalan #alexanderskarsgard #romulo #for

-*kevster1992* instagram






Þessi er mikill Hammarby aðdáandi og vildi ólmur fá selfie með bakvörðunum / Den här Bajen supportern ville ha selfie med ytterbackarna  #alexanderskarsgård #bajen

This is a great Hammarby fan and was eager to get back with selfie are / Den high Baje Supporters ville ha selfie med ytterbackarna # Alexander Skarsgard #bajen

-*birkir84* instagram






Bara bajare!  #bajengalan #efterfest #kvarnen #faresfares #skarsgard #presidentkennedy #magnuscarlson #hammarby

Only bajare! #bajengalan #efterfest #kvarnen #faresfares #skarsgard #presidentkennedy #magnuscarlson #hammarby

-*kimhill91* instagram


----------



## Santress

...and more:






Best bajarna.   

-*jannanorber*g instagram






“Bajen - sang chants with Alexander Skarsgård yesterday, not far wrong! #bajengalan #bajen #hammarby # Alexander Skarsgard.”

-*helenaengstroms* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

New pic from tonight. Alex at it again with his bestie Fares. I think this looks like dinner 11/18






@harrietwik : Alltså...bokade Riche för att ev få se nån kändis... Full pott!

No idea what it says...


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Esizzle.

An oldie but goodie from when Alex was filming Twilight.







Året är 2006!! Wendin turnerade i Usa, Mattson ägde Stureplansgruppen och Alex spelade in Twilight och hade ett stormigt förhållande med mamman i Gilmore girls! Nu tio år senare möts dom i DJ-båset på Buco Nero! Alla är välkomna! Alla får dansa och Richard Ulfsäter är singel. Ciao! #muffespackning #fitness #sats #buconero #livinglavidaloca #thottnordea

The year is 2006 !! Wendin toured the United States, Mattson took Stureplansgruppen and Alex recorded the Twilight and had a stormy relationship with the mother of Gilmore Girls! Now, ten years later they meet in the DJ booth at Buco Nero! Everyone is welcome! Everybody gets to dance and Richard Ulfsäter is single. Ciao! #muffespackning #fitness #sats #buconero #livinglavidaloca #thottnordea

-*stockss* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Which twilight is this? Alex was in twilight movies...???


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Which twilight is this? Alex was in twilight movies...???



No Alex wasn't in any of the Twilight movies. I'm presuming that Stocks was joking. Or highly confused/drunk when he wrote the caption


----------



## Santress

^Yep, that is what I figured too.

New pic & video from tonight (November 19, 2016):






Night out with Alexander Skarsgard

-*kennedybakir* instagram

Video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNAYAx1BuaF/?taken-by=stefan.batan

Dinner with Skarsgård, he was certain my barberare #alexanderskarsgard # batansskägg #bajen #bajenfamiljen @kennedybakir

https://www.instagram.com/stefan.batan/


----------



## Esizzle

Alex is making most of out of his time in Sweden. I wonder if Mute is on break (for thanksgiving?!) or if they are done with principal photography.


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> Alex is making most of out of his time in Sweden. I wonder if Mute is on break (for thanksgiving?!) or if they are done with principal photography.


Why should a mainly German/European crew celebrate Thanksgiving? The only two Americans we know of on the cast are Rudd and Theroux.
They're shooting until at least January.


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> Why should a mainly German/European crew celebrate Thanksgiving? The only two Americans we know of on the cast are Rudd and Theroux.
> They're shooting until at least January.


You are right. I was thinking maybe because of netflix being an American company but that still doesnt make sense. Alex probably just has off for the weekend or they are not shooting his scenes right now. Good to see him enjoying his time off.


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> You are right. I was thinking maybe because of netflix being an American company but that still doesnt make sense. Alex probably just has off for the weekend or they are not shooting his scenes right now. Good to see him enjoying his time off.


They always have off on weekends. Those pesky labour laws, you know. Unless they're close to a deadline which they're not.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^*Yep, that is what I figured too*.
> 
> New pic & video from tonight (November 19, 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night out with Alexander Skarsgard
> 
> -*kennedybakir* instagram
> 
> Video:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNAYAx1BuaF/?taken-by=stefan.batan
> 
> Dinner with Skarsgård, he was certain my barberare #alexanderskarsgard # batansskägg #bajen #bajenfamiljen @kennedybakir
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stefan.batan/



About Twilight? Heck, in 2006 they were still over a year from filming the first one. I'm also presuming the comment about the Gilmore Girls was a joke as well.

Glad to see he's still getting in as much Hammarby stuff as he can during his week at home.



BagBerry13 said:


> Why should a mainly German/European crew celebrate Thanksgiving? The only two Americans we know of on the cast are Rudd and Theroux.
> They're shooting until at least January.



Per Duncan, they'll be done in mid December.



Esizzle said:


> You are right. I was thinking maybe because of netflix being an American company but that still doesnt make sense. Alex probably just has off for the weekend or they are not shooting his scenes right now. Good to see him enjoying his time off.



They do appear to always have had the weekends off, except right before primary filming began. I think he just was able to get this week off because he wasn't needed on set. Or he asked Duncan: There's some Hammarby stuff happening in the middle of November? Can I have a few days off?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> About Twilight? Heck, in 2006 they were still over a year from filming the first one. I'm also presuming the comment about the Gilmore Girls was a joke as well.
> 
> Glad to see he's still getting in as much Hammarby stuff as he can during his week at home.
> 
> *Per Duncan, they'll be done in mid December.*
> 
> They do appear to always have had the weekends off, except right before primary filming began. I think he just was able to get this week off because he wasn't needed on set. Or he asked Duncan: There's some Hammarby stuff happening in the middle of November? Can I have a few days off?


Really? Given they only started shooting in October and they're still adding actors to the cast I'm not sure about this. Maybe done for this year.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Really? Given they only started shooting in October and they're still adding actors to the cast I'm not sure about this. Maybe done for this year.



According to DJ, they are now 60% done, so mid-December sounds about right. It'll be around a two month shoot.
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/799879479430705152


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Another from last night in Stockholm (November 19, 2016):






Magisk kväll igår med dessa herrar #alexanderskarsgard #kennedybakircioglu #batansskägg #bajenfamiljen

Magical evening yesterday with these gentlemen #alexanderskarsgard #kennedybakircioglu # batansskägg #bajenfamiljen

-*stefan.batan* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

NEW PIC!!! #alexanderskarsgard in Stockholm Sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 today At Moon Hôtel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 november 20, 2016


----------



## jooa

^^ Rather not from today but from yesterday, and not taken at Moon Hotel but at Moon Motel, the night club in Stockholm.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for the correction. I just copied what was translated in the Instagram caption.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

New/old still from WOE, via a review from a Toronto After Dark film festival showing from last month:






"As crass as Bolaño and Monro are, McDonagh manages to provide the characters with a genuine sense of morality and respect for family, as thin a line as it may be. This helps to distinguish their motivations from those of Mangan and his right-hand man Birdwell (played with full gusto by Caleb Landry Jones). Whether or not the pair of unruly cops stop Mangan is not really as important as watching them bumble their way through the process. It helps that Skarsgård and Peña are clearly having a ball in the lead roles. They ensure the film remains entertaining even in its most outlandish moments. The supporting cast, which include Tessa Thompson, Stephanie Sigman and Paul Reiser, also assist in keeping the laughs moving at a brisk pace so that the story never overstays its welcome."
https://cinemaaxis.com/2016/10/17/tadff-2016-war-on-everyone/

WOE's DVD is also available for preorder from the UK Amazon site, the release date is January 30.
http://tinyurl.com/hqm449l
http://tinyurl.com/haddwa8


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Alex in Sweden - a 'fanboy in the candy store' ... i think that hits the nail. ... his pupils for sure are made of 1.000.000 pony Hammarby footballs lol
someone asked, if anybody knows what kind of doc Sam Skarsgard is ... isn it brain surgeon? kidding, _i think i read somewhere or heard of_, he might be a physician. ... i.e.edit: _regular_ physician (internist) ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

WOE has a Canadian release date of January or February, depending on whether you're looking at the YT site for the Canadian trailer or the distributor's page.



http://searchenginefilms.com/war-on-everyone/

Big Little Lies has an official starting air date of February 19:

HBO has set 9 PM Sunday, February 19, for the premiere of _Big Little Lies_, the anticipated seven-episode limited series created by David E. Kelley and directed by Jean-Marc Vallée (_Dallas Buyers Club_).
http://deadline.com/2016/11/big-lit...-david-e-kelley-reese-witherspoon-1201860563/


----------



## NovemberRain

Thanks for posting the trailer. I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## jooa

New 'Big Little Lies' trailer


----------



## jooa

Japanese poster 'War on Everyone"




source: http://eiga.com/news/20161201/17/


----------



## rosygc

*Alexa Chung Has The Most Refreshing Take On Love We've Ever Heard From A Celebrity*

When was the last time you looked to a celebrity couple and claimed they were #couplegoals? (For me, it was yesterday, when I saw a cute picture of Ryan Reynolds and Blake Lively and immediately felt giddy.) As much as we may idolize starry Hollywood pairings, model and TV presenter Alexa Chung is here to remind us that star status has nothing to do with one's skills in the romance department. 

As Chung told _ES Magazine,_ she's over people assuming celebrities have it all figured out when it comes to relationships. 

"Why does everyone presume that famous people know? What if you’re seeing someone and you don’t know how it’s going to end up? I mean, there are so many variations," said the former _It's On with Alexa Chung_ star. 

If Brangelina's breakup taught us anything, it's that stars rarely know how things will work out. Meaning they're "just like us" in the sense that they're fallible human beings.

Of course, that's not to say Chung herself is totally in the dark. The 33-year-old, who has previously been in relationships with celebrities like Alexander Skarsgård and the Arctic Monkeys' Alex Turner, has learned some things from her years of dating. The best advice that Chung has to offer is what love is _not._ 

"I don’t think love should make you feel uneasy. When you feel sick, I don’t think that’s love — that’s infatuation," Chung said. "Someone who makes you feel like that is exciting — it’s the one that you imagine when you think of an amazing affair — but that’s not actually a stable love."

Think of Chung's words next time that super-hot, incredibly flaky person hits you up well past your bedtime. The momentary butterflies are not worth the time you'll waste analyzing their every cryptic text.

http://www.refinery29.com/2016/12/131464/alexa-chung-interview-love-quote

Found that article yesterday and thought it was interesting that they mentioned her relationship with Alex in the past tense.


----------



## jooa

^^ In the orginal article it wasn't in past tense.
http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...and-building-her-fashion-empire-a3407846.html


----------



## Chloe302225

rosygc said:


> *Alexa Chung Has The Most Refreshing Take On Love We've Ever Heard From A Celebrity*
> 
> When was the last time you looked to a celebrity couple and claimed they were #couplegoals? (For me, it was yesterday, when I saw a cute picture of Ryan Reynolds and Blake Lively and immediately felt giddy.) As much as we may idolize starry Hollywood pairings, model and TV presenter Alexa Chung is here to remind us that star status has nothing to do with one's skills in the romance department.
> 
> As Chung told _ES Magazine,_ she's over people assuming celebrities have it all figured out when it comes to relationships.
> 
> "Why does everyone presume that famous people know? What if you’re seeing someone and you don’t know how it’s going to end up? I mean, there are so many variations," said the former _It's On with Alexa Chung_ star.
> 
> If Brangelina's breakup taught us anything, it's that stars rarely know how things will work out. Meaning they're "just like us" in the sense that they're fallible human beings.
> 
> Of course, that's not to say Chung herself is totally in the dark. The 33-year-old, who has previously been in relationships with celebrities like Alexander Skarsgård and the Arctic Monkeys' Alex Turner, has learned some things from her years of dating. The best advice that Chung has to offer is what love is _not._
> 
> "I don’t think love should make you feel uneasy. When you feel sick, I don’t think that’s love — that’s infatuation," Chung said. "Someone who makes you feel like that is exciting — it’s the one that you imagine when you think of an amazing affair — but that’s not actually a stable love."
> 
> Think of Chung's words next time that super-hot, incredibly flaky person hits you up well past your bedtime. The momentary butterflies are not worth the time you'll waste analyzing their every cryptic text.
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2016/12/131464/alexa-chung-interview-love-quote
> 
> Found that article yesterday and thought it was interesting that they mentioned her relationship with Alex in the past tense.




They managed to read the article to get her quote about love but not that the original article stated she was still in a relationship with Alexander.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

In the ES'article she doens't confirm it too.


----------



## Chloe302225

ScandiGirl83 said:


> In the ES'article she doens't confirm it too.


But she has never confirmed or denied her relationship in any interview she does. She always completeley dodges the question or the interviewer is told that topic is off limits.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Exactly @Chloe302225. She doesn't admit it or denied it. But she said for months she would have gone to WOW and we know how it ended.


----------



## rosygc

jooa said:


> ^^ In the orginal article it wasn't in past tense.
> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...and-building-her-fashion-empire-a3407846.html



Oh that's too bad!


----------



## jooa

Very cool tour of the 'Mute' film set by Duncan Jones on his periscope https://www.periscope.tv/w/1ypKdAkQQzvGW


----------



## Julia_W

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Exactly @Chloe302225. She doesn't admit it or denied it. But she said for months she would have gone to WOW and we know how it ended.


Hi, ScandiGirl, this is terrible, but with all of the publicity around Tarzan in August, I don't remember if Alex went to WOW this year.  Was he there?


----------



## Esizzle

Two new photos from Dior mag released. The jacket one is my favorite!!










He looks so beautiful!!

A still from the new BLL trailer:


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Hi, ScandiGirl, this is terrible, but with all of the publicity around Tarzan in August, I don't remember if Alex went to WOW this year.  Was he there?


He definitely did go this year and of course went with his bestie Fares!


----------



## Esizzle

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Exactly @Chloe302225. She doesn't admit it or denied it. But she said for months she would have gone to WOW and we know how it ended.


I think both Alex and Alexa are so private about their relationship that no one knows what is going on other than them (and maybe their families) and they like to keep it that way. I think they took a break around Alex's birthday which is why she did not go to WOW or his birthday party in Sweden.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ In the orginal article it wasn't in past tense.
> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...and-building-her-fashion-empire-a3407846.html





Chloe302225 said:


> They managed to read the article to get her quote about love but not that the original article stated she was still in a relationship with Alexander.



Interesting that Refinery reprinted the article but changed it read as if they're still broken up.  They haven't been papped together since the end of July, though there of course have been social media pics of them since they got back together. So perhaps Refinery was making presumptions based on the lack of pap shots.



Esizzle said:


> I think both Alex and Alexa are so private about their relationship that no one knows what is going on other than them (*and maybe their families)* and they like to keep it that way. I think they took a break around Alex's birthday which is why she did not go to WOW or his birthday party in Sweden.


There are times when I wonder if their families know anything. 



jooa said:


> Very cool tour of the 'Mute' film set by Duncan Jones on his periscope https://www.periscope.tv/w/1ypKdAkQQzvGW



Thanks for the link. From the pics it looks to have a retro vibe, at least concerncing the costuming/set decoration. I'm impressed/depressed that though Duncan has posted set pics he hasn't posted pics of any of the actors, so we don't know what they'll look like. The only one we have any idea about is Paul Rudd, and that's because Theroux posted a pic of him on IG.



Esizzle said:


> Two new photos from Dior mag released. The jacket one is my favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so beautiful!!
> 
> A still from the new BLL trailer:


I think I may have to break down and look for a copy of Dior Magazine on EBay, this is a really good photoshoot.

ETA:
Off topic, but Fares' and Tarik Saleh's movie, The Nile Hilton Incident, will be showing at Sundance in January, in the World Cinema Drama Competition category:

*The Nile Hilton Incident */ Sweden (Director and screenwriter: Tarik Saleh) — In Cairo, weeks before the 2011 revolution, Police Detective Noredin is working in the infamous Kasr el-Nil Police Station when he is handed the case of a murdered singer. He soon realizes that the investigation concerns the power elite, close to the President’s inner circle. _Cast: Fares Fares, Mari Malek, Mohamed Yousry, Yasser Ali Maher, Ahmed Selim, Hania Amar. World Premiere_
http://deadline.com/2016/11/2017-su...ion-next-hulk-hogan-anton-yelchin-1201862096/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

WOE now has a Japanese Twitter feed (and a Japanese release date). The Tokyo ComicCon is going on and WOE had a display, and this picture makes me smile:
https://twitter.com/badguys_jp/status/804595518093467648

https://twitter.com/badguys_jp


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So WoE is going to VOD? That's a letdown considering how hard they pushed it via the PR junkets.



> This hasn’t been officially confirmed, but a little bird told us the US release of the much anticipated film War on Everyone starring Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Peña will be on January 5, 2017. That’s the great news! The bad news is our source doesn’t think it will get a theatrical release, so no big screen! Mostly likely it will just go to VOD/Digital HD.


http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/153965255328/war-on-everyone-us-release-date-january-5-2017


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Alexa and Alex are done. The Refinery29 article in particular. Villoid was due to do an event for Refinery29 at SXSW so I think there's a connection there.
https://www.wgsn.com/blogs/sxsw-refinery-29s-school-of-self-expression-is-a-fashion-tech-playground/

Alexa may be many things ascribed to her in the press, but she's not subtle on social media, and hardly private about her personal life. Whether it's because her business life is tied so heavily to her persona as "girl about town"  and her group of friends etc. But she's *not* averse to posting about her relationships, even if it's not immediately obvious.

Alexa may deny it in her interviews, but it's her social media where she drops hints.


----------



## J27366

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...world-tour-to-teach-next-generation-of-stars/

Saw this article. Halfway though is about alex and alexa.


----------



## a_sussan

*Alexander Skarsgård* photographed by Hunter & Gatti for _Vs._ (Fall/Winter 2016)

http://donutgleeson.tumblr.com/post/154004558893/alexander-skarsgård-photographed-by-hunter-gatti


----------



## a_sussan

Alexander Skarsgard at ‘The Legend of Tarzan’ Press Conference at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on June 26, 2016 in Beverly Hills, California.

Source: http://captaine-duckling.tumblr.com/post/154004034776/alexander-skarsgard-at-the-legend-of-tarzan


----------



## a_sussan

Alexander Skarsgard and Margot Robbie for *USA TODAY*

Source:  http://manofsteel.co.vu/post/153681447273/alexander-skarsgard-and-margot-robbie-for-usa


----------



## a_sussan

Margot Robbie and Alexander Skarsgård for USA Today (2016)

Source:  https://fymrobbie.tumblr.com/post/151995721076/margot-robbie-and-alexander-skarsgard-for-usa


----------



## Zac Zaccory

J27366 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...world-tour-to-teach-next-generation-of-stars/
> 
> Saw this article. Halfway though is about alex and alexa.



Who ongoing emerges in Berlin? Who attended the summer Sweden premiere without even been invited? Who hasn't been asked to come to Sweden just lately? he's done with her. not the other way! that article is all about her pride. she argues the converse. my two cent as i am someone who knows nothing. lol

now just go on posting WOE and other indeed more interesting topics pls. ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *So WoE is going to VOD? That's a letdown considering how hard they pushed it via the PR junkets.*
> http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/153965255328/war-on-everyone-us-release-date-january-5-2017



I'm not surprised by this, sadly. Even with the festival appearances here I got the impression that getting a theatrical release here in the States was going to be an uphill battle for the distributor. Especially as it's not a major distributor.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I think Alexa and Alex are done.* The Refinery29 article in particular. Villoid was due to do an event for Refinery29 at SXSW so I think there's a connection there.
> https://www.wgsn.com/blogs/sxsw-refinery-29s-school-of-self-expression-is-a-fashion-tech-playground/
> 
> Alexa may be many things ascribed to her in the press, but she's not subtle on social media, and hardly private about her personal life. Whether it's because her business life is tied so heavily to her persona as "girl about town"  and her group of friends etc. *But she's not averse to posting about her relationships, even if it's not immediately obvious.*
> 
> Alexa may deny it in her interviews, but it's her social media where she drops hints.



Like in late August/Early September, I'm on the fence about it. We know they were together a month ago for her birthday. And haven't seen any pics of them together since then, which doesn't mean they didn't get together the last two weekends.

She definitely dropped a lot of hints at the beginning of the relationship, and even that IG post on Valentines Day that she ended up deleting. Or the Tarzan poster pic right before the London premiere.



J27366 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...world-tour-to-teach-next-generation-of-stars/
> 
> Saw this article. *Halfway though is about alex and alexa*.



I saw that earlier this week. I'm not sure the Sun is very reliable, and there are issues with the timing of what they say, especially as they were together a month ago at her birthday.



Zac Zaccory said:


> Who ongoing emerges in Berlin? *Who attended the summer Sweden premiere without even been invited? Who hasn't been asked to come to Sweden just lately? *he's done with her. not the other way! that article is all about her pride. she argues the converse. my two cent as i am someone who knows nothing. lol
> 
> now just go on posting WOE and other indeed more interesting topics pls. ...



I'm pretty damn sure she attended both the London and Sweden premieres as a guest of Alex, she walked the red carpet and all, was at the after parties, was with his Mom in Sweden. And she was invited to the London WOE premiere, though she didn't walk the carpet, but did attend the afterparty.
As for the invites to Sweden, I think she's had them, but this goes back to what I wrote a couple of months ago: she doesn't seem that interested in going there and hanging out with his family and friends, though he doesn't have a problem going to London, and hanging out with her family and friends. Or going on vacation with her and her friends.



a_sussan said:


> *Alexander Skarsgård* photographed by Hunter & Gatti for _Vs._ (Fall/Winter 2016)
> 
> http://donutgleeson.tumblr.com/post/154004558893/alexander-skarsgård-photographed-by-hunter-gatti



This was a really nice photoshoot, but I still hate those baggy pants in the top photo.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty damn sure she attended both the London and Sweden premieres as a guest of Alex, she walked the red carpet and all, was at the after parties, was with his Mom in Sweden. And she was invited to the London WOE premiere, though she didn't walk the carpet, but did attend the afterparty.
> As for the invites to Sweden, I think she's had them, but this goes back to what I wrote a couple of months ago: she doesn't seem that interested in going there and hanging out with his family and friends, though he doesn't have a problem going to London, and hanging out with her family and friends. Or going on vacation with her and her friends.



everyone is entitled to an opinion. so, that's what you think. i'm pretty damn sure she wasn't. It seems some of you guys very devotedly defend the idea, Alex and Alexa would really happen. Any time, someone comments only the innuendo of a beak up you jump in (of what i been scanning in this thread) . What if they broke up indeed? Would that be so horrifying or unthinkable?! i' m done with this and won't find more time anyway. your forum is cool. keep going, it's great!


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Zac Zaccory said:


> everyone is entitled to an opinion. so, that's what you think. i'm pretty damn sure she wasn't. It seems some of you guys very devotedly defend the idea, Alex and Alexa would really happen. Any time, someone comments only the innuendo of a beak up you jump in (of what i been scanning in this thread) . What if they broke up indeed? Would that be so horrifying or unthinkable?! i' m done with this and won't find more time anyway. your forum is cool. keep going, it's great!



PS: Alexa in Sweden even ran into an awkward clash with My, Alex' Mom. She mainly got ignored by Alex the whole night, they left separately and she the very next day. Anything else what happened after this i have only one term for: PR rules celebs life at times! Bye, ...so, now i will be gone, promised...


----------



## Zac Zaccory

PS: Alexa in Sweden even ran into an awkward clash with My, Alex' Mom. She mainly got ignored by Alex the whole night, they left separately and she the very next day. Anything else what happened after this i have only one term for: PR rules celebs life at times! Bye, ...so, now i will be gone, promised...


----------



## Zac Zaccory

error ... just ignore the duplicate. no delete option? so what ..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zac Zaccory said:


> everyone is entitled to an opinion. so, that's what you think. i'*m pretty damn sure she wasn't. It seems some of you guys very devotedly defend the idea, Alex and Alexa would really happen*. Any time, someone comments only the innuendo of a beak up you jump in (of what i been scanning in this thread) . What if they broke up indeed? Would that be so horrifying or unthinkable?! i' m done with this and won't find more time anyway. your forum is cool. keep going, it's great!



Bless, but you don't walk the red carpet at two different premieres of your boyfriend's movie without being invited. Presumably by him. And they were together then. And were papped together, even with My, at the end of July. That's got nothing to do with whether or not I like them as a couple. This may be gossip, but I am still reality based, so I am going to side-eye anything by the Sun or The Daily Fail or claims that she somehow showed up to two premieres and afterparties without being invited.
You don't have to like her, or like them as a couple, but you can still be tethered to reality. And my saying I don't know whether or not they're still a couple isn't defending them, it's saying I don't know, since I don't, and neither do you. They may not even know from week to week.


----------



## Esizzle

Zac Zaccory said:


> PS: Alexa in Sweden even ran into an awkward clash with My, Alex' Mom. She mainly got ignored by Alex the whole night, they left separately and she the very next day. Anything else what happened after this i have only one term for: PR rules celebs life at times! Bye, ...so, now i will be gone, promised...


How do you know she got in a fight with My? Just curious.


----------



## audiogirl

Zac Zaccory said:


> everyone is entitled to an opinion. so, that's what you think. i'm pretty damn sure she wasn't. It seems some of you guys very devotedly defend the idea, Alex and Alexa would really happen. Any time, someone comments only the innuendo of a beak up you jump in (of what i been scanning in this thread) . What if they broke up indeed? Would that be so horrifying or unthinkable?! i' m done with this and won't find more time anyway. your forum is cool. keep going, it's great!


 She was at those premiers. There are pics. So it's not merely opinion. I think you'll find a lot of us are leukwarm about the relationship. The big push back usually comes when there are ugly attacks simply because he's dating someone. He's entitled to have whatever relationship he wants. As long as he is happy I don't care much who he is dating.


Zac Zaccory said:


> PS: Alexa in Sweden even ran into an awkward clash with My, Alex' Mom. She mainly got ignored by Alex the whole night, they left separately and she the very next day. Anything else what happened after this i have only one term for: PR rules celebs life at times! Bye, ...so, now i will be gone, promised...


First, your description of events is surprising since this is the first time I've seen this particular piece of information. Second this whole dating for PR thing is so old and tired. If they were dating for PR they'd actually have to make an effort to be seen together and actually discuss the relationship.


----------



## Esizzle

Newly released but taken in September 2016 while promoting WOE. 

I miss his long hair. Hope he grows it out again for The Aftermath


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> She was at those premiers. There are pics. So it's not merely opinion. I think you'll find a lot of us are leukwarm about the relationship. The big push back usually comes when there are ugly attacks simply because he's dating someone. He's entitled to have whatever relationship he wants. As long as he is happy I don't care much who he is dating.
> First, your description of events is surprising since this is the first time I've seen this particular piece of information. Second this whole dating for PR thing is so old and tired. If they were dating for PR they'd actually have to make an effort to be seen together and actually discuss the relationship.



I understand her appeal to Alex. I don't mind her. But that doesn't mean that I think they're a 'perfect' couple, or that they'll stay together. Besides, no matter who he ends up with Hammarby will always be his first and primary love.
As for the PR bit, this was brought up at the beginning of the relationship and it's even less valid now than it was then.



Esizzle said:


> Newly released but taken in September 2016 while promoting WOE.
> 
> I miss his long hair. Hope he grows it out again for The Aftermath



I like him with short hair, partly because when his hair is longer and he styles it himself I'm not too fond of the swept-back look for him. Though I do like the way it was styled for the Dior shoot.
As for him growing it out for film roles, you're probably out of luck for awhile. The Aftermath will probably start shooting the beginning of the year, and Kill Team right after that. And in KT he's military, so no long hair. Maybe he'll have time before Fever Heart to grow it out a little. Or maybe after filming back to back to back to back films he'll take some off at the end of the year and go for the YetiSkars look again.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I understand her appeal to Alex. I don't mind her. But that doesn't mean that I think they're a 'perfect' couple, or that they'll stay together. Besides, no matter who he ends up with Hammarby will always be his first and primary love.
> As for the PR bit, this was brought up at the beginning of the relationship and it's even less valid now than it was then.
> 
> 
> 
> I like him with short hair, partly because when his hair is longer and he styles it himself I'm not too fond of the swept-back look for him. Though I do like the way it was styled for the Dior shoot.
> As for him growing it out for film roles, you're probably out of luck for awhile. The Aftermath will probably start shooting the beginning of the year, and Kill Team right after that. And in KT he's military, so no long hair. Maybe he'll have time before Fever Heart to grow it out a little. Or maybe after filming back to back to back to back films he'll take some off at the end of the year and go for the YetiSkars look again.


I think he would have to grow his hair out just a little bit (or wear a wig) for the Aftermath and then cut it short again for the Kill Team. I like it just a little bit shorter than the length he had in the Dior shoot. But yes I agree, when he slicks it back with too much product it looks a little bit harsh.
And please no YetiSkars for me haha!


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm not sure if they are over or not.   His spending time with her family for her birthday last month suggests they are still in some sort of relationship.  I can see it being an on /off type.  With the amount of travel these two do it would be very difficult to maintain anything too serious.   As for them being a PR relationship, that's a no.  His relationship with KB had a very PR vibe, but this one not so much.

More interesting reading considering the article mentions 3 women who have been in some way attached to Alex.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ok-VIP-achieve-price-health-copycat-fans.html


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm not sure if they are over or not.   His spending time with her family for her birthday last month suggests they are still in some sort of relationship.  I can see it being an on /off type.  With the amount of travel these two do it would be very difficult to maintain anything too serious.   As for them being a PR relationship, that's a no.  His relationship with KB had a very PR vibe, but this one not so much.
> 
> More interesting reading considering the article mentions 3 women who have been in some way attached to Alex.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ok-VIP-achieve-price-health-copycat-fans.html


Thanks, that is an interesting article. Kate B used to have a healthy body and then I dont know what happened but she looks so unhealthy and wafer thin. Alexa is very skinny too . As for as Alicia ( I think thats the third person you are referring to in relation to Alex), she was in ballet before she got into acting. Ballet is known to cultivate or bring out body image issues.

As far as Alex and Alexa's relationship is concerned, my two cents are that they are casual right now if they are together. It must be hard for them to make it superior serious with their work commitments. Alexa definitely is not the type of girl that would give up her career to follow a man around and Alex isnt slowing down anytime soon with his work.


----------



## OHVamp

Oh yes, BC. He may eventually take a wife, but Hammarby will always be his mistress.


----------



## Julia_W

Alex is #20 in Glamour UK's 100 Sexiest Men Poll!  He's always #1 to me!
http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/gallery/glamour-100-sexiest-men-2017


----------



## VampFan

From Duncan Jones twitter:

So day 44 of the shoot today!  Just over a week to go.  Still to come?  Stunts, cold and a bit of "?!"
12:31 AM - 8 Dec 2016

https://mobile.twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/806778255415967744


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks, that is an interesting article. Kate B used to have a healthy body and then I dont know what happened but she looks so unhealthy and wafer thin. Alexa is very skinny too . As for as Alicia ( I think thats the third person you are referring to in relation to Alex), she was in ballet before she got into acting. Ballet is known to cultivate or bring out body image issues.
> 
> As far as Alex and Alexa's relationship is concerned, *my two cents are that they are casual right now if they are together. It must be hard for them to make it superior serious with their work commitments. Alexa definitely is not the type of girl that would give up her career to follow a man around and Alex isnt slowing down anytime soon with his work*.



As I've written before, it's great that they've got their own lives and careers. But when you're no longer spending much time together it does make it hard to have a serious relationship. And their schedules over the next few months won't make it any easier for them to spend time together.



VampFan said:


> From Duncan Jones twitter:
> 
> So day 44 of the shoot today!  Just over a week to go.  Still to come?  Stunts, cold and a bit of "?!"
> 12:31 AM - 8 Dec 2016
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/806778255415967744


From his other tweets in the last week it does appear that they should be done next Friday.
And a few days ago he trolled us with a 'set pic':
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/806034681653293056

Playlist put out its most anticipated lists a few days ago and Mute and BLL are on them:

*74. “Mute”
Director: Duncan Jones (“Moon”)
Cast: Alexander Skarsgard, Paul Rudd, Justin Theroux, Florence Kasumba, Sam Rockwell
Synopsis: *In near-future Berlin, a mute bartender searches for a woman, aided and abetted by a pair of sinister American surgeons.
*What You Need To Know:* After kicking off with one of the best directorial debuts of the last decade with “Moon,” and following it up with the very enjoyable “*Source Code*,” Duncan Jones became something of a cropper with his fantasy blockbuster “*Warcraft*,” a movie not quite as bad as its reputation, but pretty bad regardless. Fortunately, he looks to be getting back on track with this long-time passion project, a “*Blade Runner*”-style near-future noir compared to “*Casablanca*” and the like. *Netflix* were the ones that finally stepped up with the cash, and the result is sure to be one of their most high profile movies to date, and one that will hopefully return Jones to the sci-fi brilliance of “Moon” (a film that this is rumored to exist in the same universe as: Sam Rockwell’s long been rumored to cameo as Sam Bell here in some respect). It’ll be intriguing to see how Paul Rudd does in a dramatic, semi-villainous role, too.
*Release Date:* Still filming as we go to print, so it’ll likely be towards the end of the year.
http://theplaylist.net/100-anticipated-films-2017-20161205/3/#cb-content

*25. “Big Little Lies” 
Synopsis:* Three mothers with kids at kindergarten become friends, a friendship that will end…in murder.
*What You Need To Know*: So far, prestige-y TV drama has mostly leant towards being quite male-driven, with only the occasional “Orange Is The New Black” or “UnReal” breaking up the dude-centric vibe. But could “Big Little Lies” be the one that helps actually change the culture a bit and do for *Nicole Kidman* and *Reese Witherspoon *what “*True Detective*” did for Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson? The two A-listers were initially adapting Australian author *Liane Moriarty*‘s book as a movie before shifting it to become a HBO series adapted by “*Ally McBeal”* creator David E. Kelley, and “Dallas Buyers Club” director *Jean-Marc Vallée *directs every episode, *Cary Fukunaga*-style. A strong cast joins Kidman and Witherspoon, with *Shailene Woodley*,* Zoe Kravitz*,* Alexander Skarsgård*,* Adam Scott *and* Laura Dern* among the notable faces, and the trailer looks promising for sure.
*Airdate:* February 19th
http://theplaylist.net/30-anticipated-new-tv-shows-2017-20161207/


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Esizzle said:


> How do you know she got in a fight with My? Just curious.



This is meant to be a reply to everyone who got back to my former post:

As for Alexa: I like her, i do. She's a cool dude i guess. The only thing i don't like about her is the dropping hints thing when it comes to Alex. A friend of mine follows her a little and he says she's doing this. i'm not the online-police though

I didn't talk about the red carpet walk. She was there but not invited or welcomed to the Skars afterparty. They initially for sure been together but broke up around spring'16. Thereafter only the business-relation went on. If Alexa now blames Alex between the lines it's her revenge on him breaking-up and letting her look awkward in public when he doesn't well behaved spends more PR-showtime by her side. Hammarby or not Hammarby (that almost sounds like Shakespeare) does not explain his attitude.  

As for the PR question, it seems you underrate that. You ongoing (well, every now and then) discuss Alex& Alexa and of course that's O.K. But low key? Finally you know of them allegedly 'still' being together, right? And how did you learn? Low Key? Sorry but that's ridiculous. Wanna say: Real low key in celeb life means you would not know ANYTHING, not even her or well his name. Even what a celeb says in an interview in many cases previously gets discussed or ruled. If i may judge this i gotta say, you discuss things very reasonable, maybe a bit toooo reasonable for my taste because sometimes you find the truth somewhere in between sanity versus the actually unthinkable but of course that means it eventually is impossible to find out.

And finally (someone said it before) it doesn't matter if his gf's name is Alexa, Kate or Jason Stackhouse. As long he is happy? Who cares. We agree in this.

Let's agree this to be my two-cent-opinion. Now you can blister me or simply discuss it if you think it's worth the effort, maybe you don't. I don't take my input too serious.

I'm not a tabloid-al hype-slave-believer. I don't say you are. Means, provided, tablos tomorrow show up with another pap-stroll pic or whatever, i don't care. So, although in this and the other post before i didn't have to say something nice about Alexa, of course it's not an attack.


----------



## audiogirl

Business relation? Don't you get that they'd actually have to be seen together (and frequently) for that to actually work?!? She does only hint about Alex, but talked openly about former BFs. For her, she's being very low key about him because that's how he wants it.

She gets plenty of press and PR from her work. It's actually laughable to think the very infrequent times she's been seen with him this year have anything to do with PR.

Their work has kept them apart. So either they are managing despite the distance, or the relationship has cooled down a bit and they get together when they can.

I still want to know how you know details about her being excluded from the after party. You say this like a known fact. But no one, and I mean no one, has ever described this before. Where did you get your info? Merely repeating something someone else said somewhere isn't solid information. And even if it came from a news source, it really does depend on the source.

Btw, I'm pretty sure there are shots of them riding off in a limo together after the London premier.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Oh yeah and they looked really happy in that limo. You could feel the love in the air.
The poster is probably referring to pictures of AC and My having a standoff in the parking lot before going into the after party. You can tell they don't like each other and it's just awkward when she's around. You can find those on Swedish websites that have reported on the Tarzan premiere. And all the pictures AC took of herself during the after party were of her alone in some corner staring at the wall or being not very social. She looked bored.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> Business relation? Don't you get that they'd actually have to be seen together (and frequently) for that to actually work?!? She does only hint about Alex, but talked openly about former BFs. For her, she's being very low key about him because that's how he wants it.
> 
> She gets plenty of press and PR from her work. It's actually laughable to think the very infrequent times she's been seen with him this year have anything to do with PR.
> 
> Their work has kept them apart. So either they are managing despite the distance, or the relationship has cooled down a bit and they get together when they can.
> 
> *I still want to know how you know details about her being excluded from the after party. You say this like a known fact. But no one, and I mean no one, has ever described this before. Where did you get your info? Merely repeating something someone else said somewhere isn't solid information. And even if it came from a news source, it really does depend on the source.*
> 
> Btw, I'm pretty sure there are shots of them riding off in a limo together after the London premier.


In all fairness Audio, this is a gossip thread.

Grazia, who have been pro-Alexa have published a story regarding their split, citing sources "close to the couple" and the story as their "exclusive". Even stories with a media source have unverifiable gossip in them.

The story, by the way is painting Alex as the one who was dumped, which seems...dubious.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Source*: Grazia UK app and my digital download (yeah, I can't believe I paid for this cr*p either)


----------



## Kitkath70

Well his career is only going to keep him even busier in the future.  He really needs to find a girlfriend who can travel with him.  Someone with a mobile career like a writer.  On paper, Alexa seemed like a good fit, but she was more devoted to her friends at times than Alex. How many times did Alex vacation or go to festivals with them? Did she ever go to any Hammarby games or vacation alone with Alex? Other than the few times she went for a long weekend to where he was filming.  Maybe he should follow other actors and find a beautiful personal assistant and marry her.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In all fairness Audio, this is a gossip thread.
> 
> Grazia, who have been pro-Alexa have published a story regarding their split, citing sources "close to the couple" and the story as their *"exclusive". *Even stories with a media source have unverifiable gossip in them.
> 
> The story, by the way is painting *Alex as the one who was dumped, which seems...dubious*.



Most of the 'meat' of the story seems lifted from the Sun's piece, so not really exclusive. Unless they're under the same publisher.

I'm not buying the Alex as dumpee, at least not for the summer breakup. I think it was either pretty mutual or more from him. Mainly because they seemed ok until he went home, and that being home may have been what led him to initiate it.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Source*: Grazia UK app and my digital download (*yeah, I can't believe I paid for this cr*p either)*




Being analytical here, is Grazia even reliable? I think they were the ones that back in January were saying that Alex/a had spent Christmas together and she took him to look at wedding venues. That would be no.
Also timing. Grazia/Sun claim they were broken up during FW, they were (or had just gotten back together), but also that they've stayed that way. Except for the WOE premiere, the Berlin visit and the visit to London last month for her birthday.
Which doesn't mean that after her birthday weekend that they didn't end it again.
On the other hand, they are correct about them hardly ever being together.
*"yeah, I can't believe I paid for this cr*p either)"*


ETA:
KithKath, since you were posting while I was still composing, I agree with the part about her not doing much with his friends and family, while he always seemed willing to do things with hers. This was mentioned even last year. I'm pretty sure that I mentioned it again this summer, about her seeming unwillingness to spend much time with him back home.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I doubt higher end publications are interested in the breakup unless its just a small breakout bubble in a celeb roundup.

Grazia are unreliable, like Ok!, Life and Style etc, and in Australia Woman's Day and New Idea (aka No idea). That is, unless these stories are being fed to them by the celeb.

Like I said, Grazia has been very pro-Alexa - it's a fashion mag and she has followers in that area. To me, that gives it a bit more weight.


----------



## audiogirl

It looks like I may have left the impression that I was defending the idea that they are still a couple. But I have no problem thinking they might have broken up. They haven't been seen together, so it's quite easy to draw that conclusion.

I'm lukewarm about her (can't stomach her friends), so I'm not exactly invested in her as his gf. But he seemed happy, so that was good enough for me. It did seem like she wanted him to fit into her lifestyle and friends, but didn't reciprocate for him.

My issue was with describing their recent relationship as a PR relationship. In this case, it simply makes no sense, since they've not even been papped together for quite some time. And a PR relationship only works if there is an active public presence for the couple. It was easy to see the relationship was cooling off. But to say it had changed into a PR relationship doesn't fit the circumstances.

And my other point was that she wasn't prohibited from attending the after party. She was at the party, and whether or not she was happy doesn't change that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I doubt higher end publications are interested in the breakup unless its just a small breakout bubble in a celeb roundup.
> 
> Grazia are unreliable, like Ok!, Life and Style etc, and in Australia Woman's Day and New Idea (aka No idea)*. That is, unless these stories are being fed to them by the celeb.*
> 
> Like I said, Grazia has been very pro-Alexa - it's a fashion mag and she has followers in that area. To me, that gives it a bit more weight.



That would be my question, would someone in her camp, even if it's not her, be feeding Grazia this stuff, whether it was the wedding bits from last winter or 'she ghosted him' stuff now.

Just because almost all the actual facts are wrong doesn't mean they didn't get the actual breaking up part wrong.



audiogirl said:


> It looks like people think ive been defending the idea thar they are still a couple. But I have no problem thinking they might have broken up. They haven't been seen together, so it's quite easy to draw that conclusion.
> 
> I'm lukewarm about her (can't stomach her friends), so I'm not exactly invested in her as his gf. But he seemed happy, so that was good enough for me.
> 
> *My issue was with describing their recent relationship as a PR relationship. In this case, it simply makes no sense, since they've not even been papped together for quite some time. And a PR relationship only works if there is an active public presence for the couple. It was easy to see the relationship was cooling off. But to say it had become a PR relationship doesn't fit the circumstances.*
> 
> And my other point was that she wasn't prohibited from attending the after party. She was at the party, and whether or not she was happy doesn't change that.



There have been a small group of former fans who are quite insistent that this is all PR, she uses him and he uses her. Except, as you've mentioned, this works only if you are actually promoting each other. They rarely got papped together, and even when she alluded to him on her social media I think she only actively promoted him right before the LOT London premiere. And she didn't need him to promote herself. So it wasn't a very good PR only relationship.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@BuckeyeChicago
My question here would be if the timing/facts were twisted purposely to come out with a bias that favours Alexa?

The timings don't add up for a few things, and even for anyone going on photo assumption alone (like me, tbh) Alex has seemed a bit happier and making an effort to connect with his circle.

People who don't follow Alex or Alexa closely wouldn't know about dates etc or visits to Sweden, parties etc so they'd read that Grazia article and just take it on board.

I don't think people who think this is a PR relationship are ex-fans. Just people looking for an explanation because this hasn't really played out like a standard romance.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @BuckeyeChicago
> *My question here would be if the timing/facts were twisted purposely to come out with a bias that favours Alexa?*
> 
> The timings don't add up for a few things, and even for anyone going on photo assumption alone (like me, tbh) *Alex has seemed a bit happier and making an effort to connect with his circle.*
> 
> People who don't follow Alex or Alexa closely wouldn't know about dates etc or visits to Sweden, parties etc so they'd read that Grazia article and just take it on board.
> 
> *I don't think people who think this is a PR relationship are ex-fans. Just people looking for an explanation because this hasn't really played out like a standard romance*.



This is a possibility.
He does seem happier now when he's with family and friends. He looked fine when he was back home for a few days last month.

Perhaps I should have been more precise. The 'it's only a PR relationship' has been a cornerstone theory of the group of people I've called anti-fans, who really really hate Alexa and have their little SM circle where they trash both Alexa and Alex and concoct conspiracy theories. That's whom I'm referring to.
If I remember, you didn't like the term anti-fan, but I think for me it's an accurate shorthand for people who claim to be fans but spend their time trashing the subject of their interest, and in this case harassing his gf on her social media.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

The three things that seem remotely credible in that piece were that 1) they don't have much opportunity to see each other 2) they take a lot of breaks and 3) their names are Alex and Alexa. The rest is pretty much up to anyone's interpretation...


----------



## audiogirl

As for photo assumption, he has looked much happier with his circle of friends. He never looked all that comfortable with her entourage. The shot of them in the back of the limo after the London premier didn't look all that happy.

I think it's entirely possible that her friends are behind the Alexa-centric gossip narrative about the breakup. Although it's easy to see that time and distance are probably the reason. And it's also not impossible that this is just another break.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is a possibility.
> He does seem happier now when he's with family and friends. He looked fine when he was back home for a few days last month.
> 
> Perhaps I should have been more precise. The 'it's only a PR relationship' has been a cornerstone theory of the group of people I've called anti-fans, who really really hate Alexa and have their little SM circle where they trash both Alexa and Alex and concoct conspiracy theories. That's whom I'm referring to.
> If I remember, you didn't like the term anti-fan, but I think for me it's an accurate shorthand for people who claim to be fans but spend their time trashing the subject of their interest, and in this case harassing his gf on her social media.



Here comes a „conspiracy theory“: Alexa actually is a spy, right now working on a mission for the pentagon as they are interested in all men named Alexander. 

*K i d d i n g !*

As for the PR topic …... wake up, we live in the age of facebook, instagram, snapchat, reality TV and other Companies whereas even facebook meanwhile is called the old yesterday! After all you do know of their past „relationship“, right? How? Such as: The day after her birthday it was a snapshot instant coming from her family who does know well about social medias. The manager would've looked a complete fool not using the obvious tools. While clicking through the internet on your search for more informations or by occasionally finding a link on your fav sites you read what they wear these days, you find further links and hints leading onto sales-pages. Fashion is the magic word. Fashion and links which keep you interested in the „Love-Story“ and the clothing thing and so on. So on so on so on … the moderator will ban me soon lol

Every love story sells better than ten single celebs. Plain fact! Well plain business simply is an economic thing, but it does happen, if you wanna believe it or not. They are clever and know how. And of course this shall be kept secret. Given this you could blame Alexa taking a chance on her ex-bf's hype. It does help her right now really expanding career. And shall it generate yet more attention, i don't care, good luck. The question of image is the next thing... and so on. I do believe she does love him or let's say thinks she does.... but in the other posts i already  ...

My friend (who right now actually is posting this for me, thank you honey) passed on a link:

http://www.vice.com/read/taylor-swift-tom-hiddleston-pr-relationships-promances

Nice sun, me


----------



## Chloe302225

Zac Zaccory said:


> Here comes a „conspiracy theory“: Alexa actually is a spy, right now working on a mission for the pentagon as they are interested in all men named Alexander.
> 
> *K i d d i n g !*
> 
> As for the PR topic …... wake up, we live in the age of facebook, instagram, snapchat, reality TV and other Companies whereas even facebook meanwhile is called the old yesterday! After all you do know of their past „relationship“, right? How? Such as: The day after her birthday it was a snapshot instant coming from her family who does know well about social medias. The manager would've looked a complete fool not using the obvious tools. While clicking through the internet on your search for more informations or by occasionally finding a link on your fav sites you read what they wear these days, you find further links and hints leading onto sales-pages. Fashion is the magic word. Fashion and links which keep you interested in the „Love-Story“ and the clothing thing and so on. So on so on so on … the moderator will ban me soon lol
> 
> Every love story sells better than ten single celebs. Plain fact! Well plain business simply is an economic thing, but it does happen, if you wanna believe it or not. They are clever and know how. And of course this shall be kept secret. Given this you could blame Alexa taking a chance on her ex-bf's hype. It does help her right now really expanding career. And shall it generate yet more attention, i don't care, good luck. The question of image is the next thing... and so on. I do believe she does love him or let's say thinks she does.... but in the other posts i already  ...
> 
> My friend (who right now actually is posting this for me, thank you honey) passed on a link:
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/taylor-swift-tom-hiddleston-pr-relationships-promances
> 
> Nice sun, me


In all of this you still havent provided what the other poster wanted. Actual examples of how Alex and Alexa's relationship is PR. No one is denying there are PR relationships just that if on the very long chance this is one, they are doing it really badly. Alexa is in fashion but she was never short on publicity before and did not gain much from being with Alex. She doesnt need Alex for that aspect in her career. Also, what did they both gain from this relationship in tems of business? PR relationships usually happen because 1 or both parties gain something from being together; Alex barely admitted he was even in a relationship at all.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

You just said it, „it didn't work very well“. At least for the arrangement itself. Obviously. AND „Alex barely admitted he was even in a relationship at all“. This coin has two sides. lol. 

As for your other questions you find my thoughts in my posts above. Peace.


----------



## jooa

^^ ...so Alex and Alexa never said  anything about their relationship, never pose together on the red carpet, barly they were in the gossips and you say that they were in this failed PR (you admit this) for almost 2 years. There's no logic in it  ... and I thought that Alex is very smart.

Sometimes I feel that I'm in the wrong thread. Almost the same PR-conspiracy arguments I read in the others threads as Michael Fassbender, Benedict Cumberbatch, etc.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

You intentionally don't get my point? Sorry, can't help at all then.


----------



## Kitkath70

Your argument makes no sense.  If you were talking about his previous relationship with KB than maybe you would have some traction.  KB made sure she was papped constantly and always managed to get Alex in there about every third time which ended up being about once or twice a week.  It became obvious that she was using their relationship to help push her jewelmint line (Broken bells video anyone)

Alexa does get papped regularly, but usually it's just her walking down the street alone wearing one of her outfits from a new collection.  She uses social media for sure and she's good at promoting herself.  Alex really hasn't done anything to further her career. Looking gorgeous together at the Met Ball was a plus, but they came in separately.  If it was for PR, they would have posed together on the stairs.  I get a little sick of hearing that just because her family members occasionally post pictures of him, that it's for PR.  The latest one was a family meal, why couldn't the man dating their daughter be in the photo? If he wasn't famous, no one would care.  Does that mean that Alex can never be photographed with anyone without it being for PR reasons?  I guess all the photos with Fares and Moneybrother are PR too since it's obvious that Alex is helping their careers


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes ... and if we're talking about gaining something from pics with Alex, I think that his other friends who are working in clubbing in Stockholm have the most from well documented friendship with Alex. But hey, they, after all, his buddies (mostly men), not girlfriends  and you all know that only girlfriends (generally women, given the latest known breakups) have hidden motives and rather 'devilish' nature


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Your argument makes no sense.  If you were talking about his previous relationship with KB than maybe you would have some traction.  KB made sure she was papped constantly and always managed to get Alex in there about every third time which ended up being about once or twice a week.  It became obvious that she was using their relationship to help push her jewelmint line (Broken bells video anyone)
> Alexa does get papped regularly, but usually it's just her walking down the street alone wearing one of her outfits from a new collection.  She uses social media for sure and she's good at promoting herself.  Alex really hasn't done anything to further her career. Looking gorgeous together at the Met Ball was a plus, but they came in separately.  If it was for PR, they would have posed together on the stairs.  I get a little sick of hearing that just because her family members occasionally post pictures of him, that it's for PR.  The latest one was a family meal, why couldn't the man dating their daughter be in the photo? If he wasn't famous, no one would care.  *Does that mean that Alex can never be photographed with anyone without it being for PR reasons?  I guess all the photos with Fares and Moneybrother are PR too since it's obvious that Alex is helping their careers[*/QUOTE]



No, he always has to be photographed alone. Because if he's photographed with Fares or Moneybrother or Siggi or Ulric von PoufyHair or any family member in the entertainment business it's obviously he's only doing it to get them more publicity. Obviously. /s
I've mentioned this before when the subject of PR comes up, but I have no problems with more photos of Alex and Fares. Or Siggi. Or anyone else mentioned.

ETA:
@joaa, of course it's only the gf, or rumored gfs in the past, who have these agendas. We women, we're just that way! /s


----------



## jooa

^^ So my theory is that, not without a reason he played Adam in 'Zoolander 2'  It was a hint


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ So my theory is that, not without a reason he played Adam in 'Zoolander 2'  It was a hint



It was. And one of the writers of Zoolander 2 is Justin Theroux, who is co-starring with Alex in Mute. It's all connected and starting to make sense! (or it will once I have enough of this eggnog with a LOT of rum).

Semi-seriously, I wonder about our persistent commenter's motives for bringing this up this last week. They obviously don't like Alexa and would prefer that Alex not date her. But this sort of behavior would have more sense even a month ago, or during the summer, or last year, than now. When it looks more and more like Alex/a are if not done again, probably will be soon, if we're correct in our internet speculations.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

Listen guys, obviously most of you prefer keep stick to the idea of Alexa and Alex been real for over the summer, not only till April or when ever. Lol No problem. I'm not on a crusade or mission. We must not agree in everything or at all. Who cares … celebrate your party, so long … Peace & Freedom (of thoughts and speech)


----------



## jooa

^^ ... maybe because around this time some things started to look more and more difficult between them  ... and Alex is an actor and he's pretty good one, so I think he should be able better 'play' relationship (after all he would do it for his career, he wasn't a 'victim', yes?), if your PR theory was correct. In PR relationship everything is wonderful, beautiful, romantic, serious etc. and not rather complicated and blurry.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

The thing is, there would be no need to 'play' relationship. All it needs is giving hints and you stick on it like you do. Exactly that makes it even more questionable and therefore more interesting for people. Nowadays most of it anyway happens online and so you work with pictures and links.

Way back in PR relationships everything's been wonderfully pink, blue, warm and fuzzy. No more in times of reality TV. Today no one would buy the 'perfect world' thing.


----------



## jooa

^^ Those hints are only noticed by fans that very closely follow career of their idols, not by ordinary people. PR doesn't have to feed the fans because they follow career of an actor or a model or a singer. PR must win new people and those kind of PR doesn't work on them. The reality is that a lot of people who know who Alex and Alexa are still don't even know that Alex is/was in relationship with her.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

It's a kind of spread and troll what might sound harsh i guess. And no, of course this is made up for the fans and for generating new interest. 

I can live with your disagreement, though. Would they happen as a couple i would not complain. For me that's not the point. What ever Alex desires, or Alexa, shall both get what they wish to, as long within the bounds of possibility, right? ... not everyone who shares my point of view automatically is opposed to Alexa btw.


----------



## jooa

^^ I don't get it. It's illogical to me. If I have to add some wood to the fire, I would add it first to the fire which is fading (because it can disappear completely), not to that which has a huge flames and full automatic feeder


----------



## Kitkath70

Anytime two celebrities get together there is always going to be an assumption that there is a PR relationship by some group of fans.  The simple truth is that dating as a celebrity is difficult.  You have to find someone willing to put up with the travel, time apart, the scrutiny and nasty comments from nameless/faceless people.
Let's not forget about the hours your significant other is spending shooting love scenes with his/her gorgeous costars.  You would have to understand the business and have a really thick skin and good self esteem to handle it.  That's why most actors date someone in the industry.  In reality, only a few of those relationships are actually PR related.  And the ones that last, usually have one of the spouses stepping back out of the limelight to focus on balancing the family dynamic.

Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if Alex and Alexa took a break during his Tarzan press tour with Margot.  Their chemistry was off the charts in real life.  It would take a strong woman to know that they were traveling together to so many countries and not get jealous. Margot's adventurous spirit complimented Alex's. I think he did more fun things with Margot than he did with Alexa.  Her friends and their act would get real old after a while.


----------



## Zac Zaccory

jooa said:


> ^^ I don't get it. It's illogical to me. If I have to add some wood to the fire, I would add it first to the fire which is fading (because it can disappear completely), not to that which has a huge flames and full automatic feeder


That's charming, you are just trying to teach me a lesson … i say, managers think differently. They always are digging for more and yet more dollars. 
In other words, what if the flame burnt out since … but the buiz-thing worked out well despite? 
Human nature is complex what for instance shows up in how you treat an opposed opinion. Can you just let it happen? Or are you in need making everybody join your own views? That said and only checking my side i could have said nothing and it wouldn't make a difference for you. Don't get me wrong though, i enjoyed the exchange. In one way or another everyone is leading a busy life, so do i. Around here no one will miss me anyway, but this is totally O.K. ...


----------



## jooa

^ Still I don't understand your arguments, at all, but I can live with that


----------



## AnBuW

I honestly believe their relationship is /was?/ real, that they really were attracted to each other and had chemistry at least at the beginning. I think when she met him except for honestly falling for him (who wouldn’t?) she probably had an intention to use their relationship for some PR etc, but Alex didn’t ‘allow’ it. It’s the first huge difference in their lives – social media & sharing private staff. I don’t like her fashion style, hate her smoking, but I have to admit she’s a cool person. I read some interviews with her, she’s smart and hardworking, has values, passions and vibes, fun to be around. But they are simply so different, live different lives and I think after some time of dating they started to get it. In my opinion their relationship cool down because of the distance and maybe the fact they both have their own carriers and ambitions, don’t want to adjust, compromise etc. They both love their friends, families and homelands, but hers are in NY/UK, his LA/Sweden, from what we’ve seen he’s more willing to understand and like her world, Alexa is not so open to learn more about his, she like what hers and it happy in her ‘box’. I think Alex would like something more steady, but he knows with his current schedule it’s almost impossible, so maybe he’s trying to make it work, ‘invest’ in their relationship and possibly after this hectic time (a year) propose, get marry and make babies  We do not know what in their heads ... and hearts


----------



## Kitkath70

The next few years with Alex are going to be interesting.  I think where his relationships go will have a lot to do with how badly he wants to start his own family.  This year we've heard him mentioning wanting kids of his own in interviews. He also mentioned not being married and having a home base.  Once that desire really kicks in, he'll move pretty quickly.  I can't see him wanting to be an older dad, having his kids in his mid 50's, with a 30 year old wife.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> Your argument makes no sense.  If you were talking about his previous relationship with KB than maybe you would have some traction.  KB made sure she was papped constantly and always managed to get Alex in there about every third time which ended up being about once or twice a week.  It became obvious that she was using their relationship to help push her jewelmint line (Broken bells video anyone)
> 
> Alexa does get papped regularly, but usually it's just her walking down the street alone wearing one of her outfits from a new collection.  She uses social media for sure and she's good at promoting herself.  Alex really hasn't done anything to further her career. Looking gorgeous together at the Met Ball was a plus, but they came in separately.  If it was for PR, they would have posed together on the stairs.  I get a little sick of hearing that just because her family members occasionally post pictures of him, that it's for PR.  The latest one was a family meal, why couldn't the man dating their daughter be in the photo? If he wasn't famous, no one would care.  Does that mean that Alex can never be photographed with anyone without it being for PR reasons? * I guess all the photos with Fares *and Moneybrother* are PR too since it's obvious that Alex is helping their careers*


Erm, I'm pretty sure the guy that is in Star Wars doesn't need help from Tarzan. If you're on the radar of the Star Wars people you don't need PR from Eric Northman. It's more like that Alex should look at his life choices.


----------



## jooa

^^


----------



## AnBuW

Kitkath70 said:


> The next few years with Alex are going to be interesting.  I think where his relationships go will have a lot to do with how badly he wants to start his own family.  This year we've heard him mentioning wanting kids of his own in interviews. He also mentioned not being married and having a home base.  Once that desire really kicks in, he'll move pretty quickly.  I can't see him wanting to be an older dad, having his kids in his mid 50's, with a 30 year old wife.


Yeah, I think he loves kids, he has already shown he's great with the kids, he will be a great dad, he shouldn't wait long to start his family, in  the end he want to play football with his kids, not to be an old 'grandpa' style dad   Alexa chain-smokes and she herself mentioned she forgets to eat, drinks a lot etc... seems not a good mum-to-be material from this point of view


----------



## shephardoffire

Alex at the Berlin International Film Festival last Friday via THR.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-alexander-skarsgard-michael-pena-864592


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> Erm, I'm pretty sure the guy that is in Star Wars doesn't need help from Tarzan. If you're on the radar of the Star Wars people you don't need PR from Eric Northman. It's more like that Alex should look at his life choices.



I'm pretty sure she was being sarcastic. But it was an opportunity for you to slam Alex, so there's that.



shephardoffire said:


> Alex at the Berlin International Film Festival last Friday via THR.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-alexander-skarsgard-michael-pena-864592



Thanks for posting, though I wouldn't be surprised if it was posted back in February, during the festival. But even if it was, not a problem in reading it again.


----------



## Gilda

BagBerry13 said:


> Erm, I'm pretty sure the guy that is in Star Wars doesn't need help from Tarzan. If you're on the radar of the Star Wars people you don't need PR from Eric Northman. It's more like that Alex should look at his life choices.


Oh Bag!


----------



## jooa

Duncan Jones was doing again report from the set of 'Mute' on his Periscope. It's fun to see how the film magic happens 
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/808584301226835968


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> Duncan Jones was doing again report from the set of 'Mute' on his Periscope. It's fun to see how the film magic happens
> https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/808584301226835968



Thanks. At least we're getting some look at the film, even if we have no idea what the actors look like in character. And they'll wrap up on Friday, and then presumably Alex will have at least of weeks off before starting The Aftermath.
When he was back home 3-4 weeks ago he did a podcast with Stocks och Wilson, which they released yesterday. Didn't understand much, but they seemed to be having a very good time.
https://www.acast.com/stocksochwilson/alexanderskarsgard?autoplay?autoplay


----------



## AnBuW

Just saw two interesting things on Instagram. First - Alexa Chung is going back to GB, Alex finishes shooting, if they are still together they should spend some time with each other, in the end it's Christmas time. Second thing ... it's so stupid,  see for yourselves: https://www.instagram.com/p/BN_GA3Gj8j4/?tagged=alexachung I mean please, Alex being abusive? What an evil rumour!


----------



## jooa

^^ I don't see anything, the page doesn't exist.



> *Ridley Scott feature shoots early 2017*
> *Ridley Scott, currently working on the Kenneth Branagh-directed Murder on the Orient Express, is preparing for a European shoot on The Aftermath starring Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgard.*
> 
> Principal photography on the Scott Free Productions feature is due to begin early next year in the Czech Republic and Germany; with a handful of key UK HoDs on board, most crew members are being sourced locally.
> 
> Scott is producing, while James Kent is directing the period drama from a screenplay by Anna Waterhouse and Joe Shrapnel, adapted from Rhidian Brook’s novel. A British colonel and his wife are reunited in post-war Hamburg as they are sent to live in a requisitioned house as reconstruction of the city begins. Tensions rise as they share the house with its German owner and his troubled daughter.
> 
> Knightley has been busy filming her role of the Sugar Plum Fairy in The Nutcracker and the Four Realms – we first broke the news that the feature would be filming here in the UK back in May.
> source: http://www.theknowledgeonline.com/t...12/14/ridley-scott-feature-shoots-early-2017-


----------



## AnBuW




----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## jooa

I read this a couple of days ago on tumblr. It's one from the accounts where you can write whatever you want, every nonsense, every lie, all the most disgusting things about someone famous who you hate, everything. You can't take it seriously,  , definitely it doesn't deserve to appear here.


----------



## Kitkath70

That's the biggest bunch of BS.  I'm assuming they are talking about the photos where they are waiting for a cab and shes wearing the Sacred Monster shirt.  They didnt look like they were fighting.  In fact there were photos of him smiling across the street.  He naturally keeps his hands closed.  Many photos have either his hands closed in a fist or his fingers curled up.  It's just him. You can take any photos, change the order of them and fake a story.  If she was so frightened, why is she holding his hand when the taxi pulls up.  She hardly looks miserable while she's jet setting all over the world.  The only thing that might have been a problem is not seeing each other often enough.  It definitely doesn't deserve to be posted here.


----------



## VampFan

This is all BS. Just sayin. Anyone can post anything on the website where this came from whether it's true or not. Post truth is the new norm of our society after our latest election. Critical thinking is gone. Sigh.


----------



## AnBuW

Sorry for posting this, I obviously don't believe it! I just wanted you to know how sick some people (Alexa's fans?) are ... I'm glad you defend him, he's a good man!


----------



## jooa

*MUTE* ‏@*mute* 
You can add #*MUTEfilm* to your @*netflix* watchlist now ready for 2017, if ya like


----------



## rosygc

does anybody remember reading an article where stellan was interviewed and he talked about alex being arrested when he was young?  it was because of a fight or something??  ring any bells??  i know i read it, but can't find it now....
if anybody remembers and can send me a link, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
If my memory is correct, he was arrested for underage drinking/public intoxication.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> If my memory is correct, he was arrested for *underage drinking/public intoxication*.


As far as I know this is not a thing in Europe (excluding UK 'cause they've got a problem). You don't get arrested just for being drunk. You are either drunk and started a fight or you are drunk and started vandalizing. I've never seen drunk minors getting arrested (you get yelled at from the police car's speakers but no arrest; personal experience). You can get arrested for attempting to buy alcohol as a minor but I've never seen that either.
Same with public intoxication. What do you think how many people they had to arrest every weekend for just being drunk in public? Police wouldn't get a hold of it. Football fans couldn't get home from the games if that were the case.


----------



## a_sussan

This tumblr translated the interview, 

[Translators notes: For simplicity’s sake, both interviewers are denoted by “Q”. 
One of them is also named Alexander, and is from the west coast of Sweden, which has a very dorky, mockable dialect. 
AS is from South Stockholm, which has a very different, sweary, urban dialect. 
For UK people, think West Counties vs Cockney. 
For US people, think Fargo vs Southie/NooYawk. Throughout, I will use “Westie” and “Southie”.
I’ve omitted a few lines where they talk over or repeat each other.]
Q: You know him as Ingmar in “Dykaren”, Alexander Skarsgård!
AS: Thanks, guys.
Q: This is our “thing”, we introduce our guests using one of their roles.
AS: Have you seen “Dykaren”
Q: I think so…
AS: Stefan Sauk [Swedish low rent Bruce Willis] and Izabella Scorupco [ex Bond girl, model]. I play a young west coast fisherman who gets a hook through his hand and fall in the water. It hurts, but Stefan is a tough guy. He tells me I have to be tough, he gives me whiskey and cuts the hook out.
Q: Was it a big part?
AS: No, it was Stefan’s film. Stefan and Izabella, I got to tag along there. That was basically what I got to do.
Q: No love scenes with Izabella?
AS: (I played a) Dorky, clumsy young west coast fisherman.
Q: Did you have any lines in a Westie dialect?
AS: Nope, I did no research or preparations whatsoever. I just showed up with my ****ing Southie accent.That’s how I work!
Q: It’s worked out for you! A fisher boy…
AS: “A fisher boy from Lysekil… ****, Alexander Skarsgård is perfect!” And the rest is history.
Q: Wasn’t that an early product placement movie?
AS: Yes.
Q: Like, that hook was from a specific brand. Fiskars.
AS: Yeah, but then… It didn’t turn out very well, that movie. I was just happy to be there. I had galoshes… No, what the **** are they called… waders! And I fell into the water, that’s it. 
The movie premiered a year later, in Stockholm, I thought I was gonna get one or two tickets, but they gave me fifteen. I thought that was really ****ing cool! The gala premiere of Dykaren! I couldn’t understand why, I just had a tiny part in it, and it was my first. So I invite all my friends, we’re gonna have a real party. We get there, and something is wrong… I’m the only one there from the movie. Izabella - not there. Stefan - not there. The director - not there. They haven’t arranged an after party. The producer gets up on stage before the screening and like whispers “eh yeah welcome, thanks, bye” and ran out. 
And there I sat, the face of the movie for the evening. And it wasn’t… It isn’t… very good. I think it was financed entirely by product placement. And it was a tough experience. It’s a whodunnit/thriller/action. Stefan is a tough guy, of course. But the audience just laughed. That wasn’t fun.
Q: How did that make you feel?
AS: It hurt a lot, Alexander.
Q: Did it?
AS: Yes, it hurt.
Q: (laughs)
AS: Thank you for your empathy. You’re such a good friend…. And when we left, they had printed some ****ing books, Dykaren books, like a picture book with productions stills. Like me with my hook through my hand. And they were handing them out. It was like adding insult to injury. So after that horrifying experience, you sneak out, and they shove that book into your hands, and everyone’s laughing at you.
Q: ****, what a story! But it was fun…
AS: (icily) Yeah. Lots of fun. But like fifteen years later, it at least brought you some joy. Something good came out of it.
[Musical interlude]





https:/ /freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154507088070/translators-notes-for-simplicitys-sake-both



Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## a_sussan

AS part 2
[As before, Southie is Södermalm, roughly analoguous to Boston’s Southie, but recently gentrified. Kids who grew up there are almost comically proud of their ‘hood. Östermalm, where the podcast is recorded, is extremely upscale, old money part of town, like Upper East Side in NY or Kensington in London.
The summer cottages mentioned are very common in Sweden, it’s not like “summering in the Hamptons” in a vast mansion. A lot of the cottages were built in the early 1900s to give industry workers in the surrounding cities somewhere to relax during their vacation.]
5:41
Q: Nice to have you here. We’ve had a hard time getting you on the podcast, and by that I mean getting you here physically, during the last 15 minutes. We’re close to Karlaplan in Stockholm. You don’t leave Southie, You’ve never been north of Slussen. [Bridge/sluice system at the northern border of Southie]
AS: Yeah, it’s real bad.
Q: How does it feel to be in Östermalm, is it hard for you?
AS: I’m a bit uncomfortable. I was stressed out when I walked here on… some street… I don’t know the name of the street….
Q: Strandvägen?
AS: Yeah, but I was on some other street, I got lost. For real. You gave me an address, I went there and there was a sound studio with a lot of trolls.
Q: Yes, we’re located right next to Eurotroll, who overdubs all children’s cartoons.
AS: They’re CALLED Eurotroll? Brilliant. Well, it felt obvious to me, a sound recording studio, of course the guys are in a booth here somewhere. So I walk in… Kim was there, Kim Sulocki. People probably thought I was there to record sound for something.
Q: Would have been fun of you just stepped in to Thomas The Tank Engine and just did some train wagon. Shoulda told Kim to take a hike.
AS: “I’m taking over, gimme the mic!” But anyway, I couldn’t find this place. And I… prefer not to leave Southie when I’m here.
Q: Do you have a bad sense of direction?
AS: No, it’s pretty good actually. But I also think I’m doing this as a “thing”, I’m such a dork. I’m all “Geez, where’s that, I have no idea! Stureplan, where’s that? I’m only in Southie! I’m a Southie kid!”. But really I have it all down, I love this.
Q: When you’re in the US, do you call your assistant? Karen, or what’s her name? Do you have an…
AS: (annoyed) I don’t have an assistant!
Q: (naively) Don’t you have an…
AS: (even more annoyed) You KNOW I don’t have an assistant, you’re so ridiculous.
Q: (even more naively) You have someone you can fire when you get angry? You have someone you can call. “I can’t find Santa Barbara Street, where do I go?” Do you call someone, like your assistant?
AS. NO.
Q: OK then. OK.
AS: “Ahmahgad, where’s Santa Barbara Street, can someone help me”
Q: That’s what I’m saying, you called me four times looking for Narvavägen.
AS: But I have a flip phone from 1997, I have no maps. But now we’re here in Östermalm. It’s very nice here, very nice. It smells less of urine here than Southie.
Q: And you’re hung over.
AS: Yeah a little.
Q: Tell us, what did you do yesterday.
AS: I shooting in Berlin, Germany. I flew home for a dinner with the family, at my dad’s place, with all my siblings.
Q: Are you like 30 people around the table? Including spouses?
AS: Yeah, that’s about it. Dad and his wife, eight siblings, mum lives one block away. My parents are divorced but really good friends, so she’s dining with him several times per week, so she was there too.
Q:That’s nice.
AS: Yeah, it’s incredible, they have such a nice relationship. To the degree that Dad and Megan, his wife, bought a summer cottage thirty meters from my mum’s cottage, because they want to be in the same hood.
Q: Not to annoy her?
AS: A little bigger, a little nicer place.
Q: I love your mother. I really do.
AS: She’s a pretty great woman. It’s so wonderful to come home, and, you know, Dad’s and Megan’s kids run over to play with mum’s dog. That they have that kind of relationship is pretty amazing.
Q: That’s the optimal relationship. Do you have that with your exes?
AS: (laughs) Yeah, I have the same philosophy. I always buy a condo next to my ex, but for a different reason.
Q: It usually results in a police report.
AS: Yeah, restraining order…
Q: But with good intentions?
AS: Yeaaah, but you know if you want someone to come back to you, you have to fight for it! Even if she isn’t interested, you can’t let that stop you!
Q: Absolutely, she just needs a MAN to EXPLAIN to her what she needs.
AS: No, but you show her… “Hey, we’re neighbours! Whatta coincidence!”
Q: “Maybe we were meant to be!”
AS: “And I have a double bed. Yep. That I’m all alone in. Yep. Oh, do you like cats? I happen to have four cats!” And then I end up alone with four cats in my double bed, with no chicks.
Musical interlude. Time 10:43

https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154539788520/as-part-2

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## a_sussan

AS part 3
[Gothenburg is on the west coast. 
Vita Lögner (White Lies) was a low budget soap opera 
Fika is the cornerstone of all Swedish social interaction]
10:49
Q: Let’s go back to our friendship, we’ve known each other for a long time. We met in Stockholm, through a mutual friend.
AS: I have no memory of this.
Q: Yes, the first time we met, it was in Stockholm.
AS: We did? I thought it was at Restaurant Vasastan in Gothenburg, at the urinals.
Q: Yeah, the first time, yeah!
AS: (laughs) “But the second first time…”
Q: Yeah, ****! It was at a urinal in Gothenburg! I was seventeen, almost, and you were..
AS: I was 39. We had a girl in common. An… an aquaintance. And I was standing there, with my sex in my hand, at Restaurant Vasastan in Gothenburg.
Q: Which was a hip place at the time.
AS: Yes, it was a popular place.
Q: I was allowed in every other weekend. And every other weekend I stood outside like a serial killer.
AS: We hung out there a lot. I lived in Gothenburg at the time, I worked at Vita Lögner [awful soap opera]. Then one day, a cute blond little boy stood next to me at the urinal…
Q: …and said: “wow, that’s a big one”.
AS: You said that also, but… what was her name…
Q: We can’t talk about that here!
AS: OK, let’s call her Mia, I cant’ remember her name.
Q: (laughs) Her name was Mika!
AS: Let’s call her Mia.
(general confusion)
AS: Anyway, you said… (adopts exaggerrated westie accent) “Helloooo, my name is Alexanderrr. I believe we have a mutual frrriend! Do you know… Mia… a.k.a. Mika?”
Q: ****, your impression of me is awful, and you’re one of the biggest actors in the world.
AS: Yes, but this was… the late seventies. You were a lot younger then. “Youu spoke liiike thiiis”.
Q: Yes, that’s how it was.
AS: And there, our story ends. I shook off my penis and left.
Q: No, you said one more thing, and I remember this. I have a little bit of a Rain Man thing, I can remember stuff people said.
AS: (with contempt) You do not have a Rain Man thing.
Q: Yes, yes, yes, I have this thing where I remember things… it’s true…
AS: Sometimes you randomly remember things from ten years ago, you’re not like Rain Man. “****, I remember a thing that happened a few years ago, I’m unique, guys!”
Q2: Let him have this little thing…
AS: Rain Man can count 500 matches in one second, Stocks remembers an incident at a club ten years ago. (westie accent) “I’m a little bit like Rrrrain Man”. No, you’re so ****ing normal.
Q: Anyway, you said to me, at the urinal; “I love Gothenburg, because if you have a pair of new sneakers…”
AS: How do I sound? That’s not my accent. (westie) “I did yours, you have to do mine”.
Q: (gay southie) “It'sss sssso cool, like, if you buy a pair of new sneakersss in Gothenburg, Gothenburgers will come up to you and say ‘damn, those are some nice sneakers’, that would never happen in Stockholm.” 
That’s the first thing you said to me. And I’m like, yeah, that sounds true, people will comment on other peoples shoes… 
AS: (gay southie) “All Gothenburgers love my sneakers! It’s like ****ing incredible!
Q: Well, it’s true, you said that to me. And I was like, yeah, we’re really ****ing nice here.
AS: Yeah, I wanted to give some cred to Gothenburg, and it was EXTREMELY obvious that you were from Gothenburg, as soon as you opened your yap. So I wanted to spread some joy and love, and tell you that you folks are a jolly sort of people.
Q: And you’ve loved me ever since.
AS: Yes! Or rather, I forgot about you for a while. Because then it took a while for us to see each other again. When was the second first time we met?
(general confusion about Mika/Mia again)
Q… but when our friendship blossomed was when you lived in the house next to me in Gothenburg.
AS: Yeah, I got a job at Stadsteatern in Gothenburg. And I didn’t know anyone there. I had met you a couple of times, and I met a guy called Dada during a fika, and a girl called Ingrid from Halmstad. I felt like [an antisocial serial killer, like Jeffrey Dahmer], sitting there at nights. So I called the three people I knew, not really knew, but knew existed. "Hi, my name is Alexander, don’t know if you remember me, we had a coffee three years ago…”
Q: “My sneakers are pretty”
AS: “…and I like Gothenburgers, because they like my sneakers. I’m here for six months, If you wanna hang out. I’m extremely, extremely lonely.
Q. "I can do it!”
AS: And it turned into a pretty lovely autumn, because the three of you knew each other. But we started to hang out, and hung out every day. The play I was in was pretty short, so I ran to Ingrid after each show and drank wine and went out to party.
Q: That’s where I laid the foundations for my drinking.
AS: (overly eager radio voice) HEY dear listeners, stick around! Commercial break coming up, but when we return, we’ll talk more about…
Q: The years in Helsingborg
Q2: Oh **** it.
AS: Next week’s episode: How we met for the first time, for the third time!
Q: Now, let’s talk about how you two met…
AS: For the next 25 minutes we’ll talk about Andreas Wilson and I, how WE met.

[musical interlude] TIME 16:56

https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154541338000/as-part-3

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## a_sussan

AS part 4
[This is the hockey thing https://www.tablehockey.net/]
[This is Håkan Hellström and the hit AS mentions: 
AS: What’s the point of this podcast?
Q: There is no point, that’s the thing.
AS: But what’s the thought behind it?
Q: You can’t think in terms of journalistic…
AS: No, I did not think that for a single second. That was very apparent. But what’s your…
Q: Our framework?
AS: Except that you like to talk.
Q: We’ll get to the acting, “what were your thoughts on Tarzan”, but some people think thats ****ing boring.
AS: I think so too, and I’ve done that a thousand times.
Q: I know, but maybe our listener Birgitta [old lady name] from Flogsjö [tiny rural village] haven’t heard that.
AS: Birgitta from Flogsjö, all she wants is 25 minutes on how you and I met and had a super boring 
conversation about shoes. I heard a cool podcast “My dad wrote a porno”, have you heard about it?
Q: Yes, no, a little bit…
AS: It’s a British dude whose dad wrote a porno novel. The podcast is him and his two friends, who are very funny, meet once per week, and he reads a chapter. But they interrupt him with comments all the time. It’s incredibly good.
Q. Stop listening to this and go check out “My dad wrote a porno”.
AS: Birgitta from Flogsjö, log out and go find “My dad wrote a porno”, great podcast! And it has a point.
[musical interlude]
Q: We have a tradition. What kind of animal is Alex?
Q2: A Wolverine.
Q: What drink?
Q2: I know this, Arnold Palmer, but also vodka.
AS: Oh, darling. But we drank a lot of that when we lived together.
Q: Can’t we do 25 minutes on that?
AS: For the next 25 minutes, we’re going to talk about how I and Andreas lived together in LA
Q2: We’re getting to that.
Q: What color is he?
Q2: Orange.
Q: Which Swedish actor is he, as he’s a Hollywood star now.
Q2: In Sweden, he’s Stellan Skarsgård.
AS: I wish.
Q: It’s partly true?
AS: Yes, I’m a little Stellan, like 50%.
Q: So far: Orange Wolverine Arnold Palmer Vodka Stellan Skarsgård. 
What’s his favorite pastime
Q2: This is going to be interesting. He loves painting tin soldiers and reenacting great battles of world war 2.
AS: I loved painting table hockey figures. Me, my [maternal] uncle and my dad played, and we had our own figures we played with. You know, the classic hockey game, but with your own dudes, it makes you care more when you place your men that YOU painted.
Q: Were your players green/white?
AS: (feigned shock) How did you know?
Q: Because you love Bajen…
AS: That is correct.
Q: Can we talk a bit about Bajen and what it means to you?
AS: I’m going to the Bajen gala tonight, actually!
Q: What’s that? I know nothing about.
AS: Performances, players are there, with the fans…
Q: It’s not on TV?
AS: No, it’s just the hardcore fans who’ll find it fun. But there are a lot of artists who are fans of Bajen, so there are always good bands playing.
Q: Changing the subject, we both love Håkan Hellström. We have been to a lot of his concerts, crying and holding hands.
AS: Yeah, that was back in Vasastan in Gothenburg, when we were talking about my shoes. No, it was later, when I came down to work there. That was during the “Känn ingen sorg för mig Göteborg” hysteria. He played on the roof of Stora Teatern.
Q: We saw him play there together. It was cold, during the winter.
AS: A I’m a fan of your podcast, I listened to the episode where you talked about meeting Håkan at Way Out West, when I tried to introduce you. I was so overjoyed meeting him, and I was even happier when I remembered “Stocks is 50 meters away, and here’s Håkan!”, so I’m like “Håkan, can we go say hi to a friend of mine?”, and he’s extremely sympathetic, so he’s like (westie acccent) “No prrroblem, of course!”. I go to get you, and you had some kind of seizure, you just couldn’t handle it.
Q: That’s what I was getting to, I can’t breathe when I’m close to him. But you’re similar when it comes to Bajen players, right?
AS: Yeah, I get a little star struck around those guys.
Q: How, why?
AS: I’m pretty invested in the team, I like Hammarby. And there they are, wearing their shirts with the emblem on the chest, they are out on the field, fighting for Hammarby. It means a lot to me. They are the ones bringing all that joy. And sometimes frustration and sorrow. Bajen is part owned by Anschutz Group, AEG, which is US based. So for many years they did their winter training in the US. They went there around January. Andreas and I lived there, and it was a dream come true for me, seeing them do training matches against the US and Mexico national teams, brutal teams. And I got to hang out with the players afterwards a few times, go for a beer with them. My American friends didn’t understand, I became like you when you met Håkan. I was stressed out around these guys. I don’t get like that around actors or musicians, just Bajen. My American friends tried to understand this, but it’s so hard to explain. They were like “Oh ****, are these the greatest football players in the world?” and i was like “Oh no no, that guy’s 21 years old, he’s nowhere near playing on the national team, he’s in Bajen, the… 12th best team in the Swedish premiere league.”
Q: So they’ve moved up from [the second highest league]?
AS: Yeah, but you know, we’ve been yo-yoing [losing and being moved down to a worse league] all my life. So my friends were like “So he’s a mediocre player and you’re wetting your pants because you’re so psyched”.
Q: Sounds great. But the players are rotated, right? You have to keep an eye on who’s in the team? Is it all about the shirt, if I’m wearing it, am I on your wet-my-pants-list? Or do I have to prove myself?
AS: It’s all about passion and loyalty. Of course, there are players you feel are only doing it for the money.  And then there are players like Kennedy [Bakircioglu] who loves, loves Bajen. Of course, fans will gravitate towards players like him. He is also a divine footballer. But he cries after a loss, he’s distraught. That passion means a lot to the fans who feel the same thing. There are players who actually care about the club. Like how when Björn Runström was a youth pro and left Bajen early. To him it was really important that Bajen got a lot of money for his transfer. He has Bajen tattoos. Players like that get canonized.
Q. Like Totte to Roma. [No idea, Italian football thing I guess]
Q2: You told me about a player that left to play for an foreign team, came back to Sweden to play for another team, and he was seen as a traitor.
AS: It isnt’ necessarily treason. There are several factors. What can make fans a little angry is….
Q: And by “a little angry” you mean “riots”?
AS: Yes. But if someone goes from Hammarby to Another Team In Stockholm…
Q: You don’t even want to take their name in your mouth?
AS: Of course, I mean Brommapojkarna. [joke] With that rivalry, that situation could be difficult. A few fans could be angry at that, you don’t go from one Stockholm team to another.
Q: Have you ever had football dreams, have you ever played football?
AS: I was midfielder and right back in Ekens FF, and old Southie team in the eighties. I had big dreams, Alexander, I had. We played on Tanto’s gravel field. I was passionate. I ran, up and down the field. A lot of running. I was rarely close to the ball. But I was a fighter, and that won’t get you far in life.
Q: You need to look good, like Runström.
AS: That helps. No, but i figured out pretty quickly that I was completely worthless. I was better in the stands than on the field.
Q: We’ve talked about this with other guests. If they had another…
AS: Who’s your favourite guest?
Q: He’s avoiding the question!
AS: No, just curious. I don’t want the atmosphere to turn sour.
Q: Whatever, my point was, is there something else besides acting you could do. Linus [Wahlgren] studied economy for 15 minutes, then he said **** that and became a musical theatre artist.
AS: Did you ever do an interview where you thought, “**** it, I wish we’d chosen THAT guest instead of this”
Q: Actually, no. Maybe we wish Bradley Cooper was here, but whatever, he isn’t.
AS: (laughs) BRADLEY COOPER. I love that out of all the names you could have chosen, you picked Bradley Cooper. Dear listeners, this is an old thing. Stocks thinks Bradley is sooo handsome. So handsome. You’ve always thought this, throughout the years.
Q: When he comes here, we’re done.
AS: Stocks always knew. He was in… Wedding Crashers, a small part, before The Hangover and his big breakthrough. Even back then Stocks said “That guy, look at his eyes. He is beautiful. And. He has a secret. This guy will do well.” You said that back then.
Q: Yes, I did.
AS: And here we are.
Q: But we were at a party with Bradley Cooper.
TIME 28:37
[HOT GOSSIP COMING  UP]
[TRANSLATOR TAKES WEEKEND BREAK]

https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154546229470/as-part-4

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## a_sussan

a_sussan said:


> https://www.acast.com/stocksochwilson/alexanderskarsgard?autoplay?autoplay
> 
> This Tumblr translated the interview from this.
> 
> [Translators notes: For simplicity’s sake, both interviewers are denoted by “Q”.
> One of them is also named Alexander, and is from the west coast of Sweden, which has a very dorky, mockable dialect.
> AS is from South Stockholm, which has a very different, sweary, urban dialect.
> For UK people, think West Counties vs Cockney.
> For US people, think Fargo vs Southie/NooYawk. Throughout, I will use “Westie” and “Southie”.
> I’ve omitted a few lines where they talk over or repeat each other.]
> Q: You know him as Ingmar in “Dykaren”, Alexander Skarsgård!
> AS: Thanks, guys.
> Q: This is our “thing”, we introduce our guests using one of their roles.
> AS: Have you seen “Dykaren”
> Q: I think so…
> AS: Stefan Sauk [Swedish low rent Bruce Willis] and Izabella Scorupco [ex Bond girl, model]. I play a young west coast fisherman who gets a hook through his hand and fall in the water. It hurts, but Stefan is a tough guy. He tells me I have to be tough, he gives me whiskey and cuts the hook out.
> Q: Was it a big part?
> AS: No, it was Stefan’s film. Stefan and Izabella, I got to tag along there. That was basically what I got to do.
> Q: No love scenes with Izabella?
> AS: (I played a) Dorky, clumsy young west coast fisherman.
> Q: Did you have any lines in a Westie dialect?
> AS: Nope, I did no research or preparations whatsoever. I just showed up with my ****ing Southie accent.That’s how I work!
> Q: It’s worked out for you! A fisher boy…
> AS: “A fisher boy from Lysekil… ****, Alexander Skarsgård is perfect!” And the rest is history.
> Q: Wasn’t that an early product placement movie?
> AS: Yes.
> Q: Like, that hook was from a specific brand. Fiskars.
> AS: Yeah, but then… It didn’t turn out very well, that movie. I was just happy to be there. I had galoshes… No, what the **** are they called… waders! And I fell into the water, that’s it.
> The movie premiered a year later, in Stockholm, I thought I was gonna get one or two tickets, but they gave me fifteen. I thought that was really ****ing cool! The gala premiere of Dykaren! I couldn’t understand why, I just had a tiny part in it, and it was my first. So I invite all my friends, we’re gonna have a real party. We get there, and something is wrong… I’m the only one there from the movie. Izabella - not there. Stefan - not there. The director - not there. They haven’t arranged an after party. The producer gets up on stage before the screening and like whispers “eh yeah welcome, thanks, bye” and ran out.
> And there I sat, the face of the movie for the evening. And it wasn’t… It isn’t… very good. I think it was financed entirely by product placement. And it was a tough experience. It’s a whodunnit/thriller/action. Stefan is a tough guy, of course. But the audience just laughed. That wasn’t fun.
> Q: How did that make you feel?
> AS: It hurt a lot, Alexander.
> Q: Did it?
> AS: Yes, it hurt.
> Q: (laughs)
> AS: Thank you for your empathy. You’re such a good friend…. And when we left, they had printed some ****ing books, Dykaren books, like a picture book with productions stills. Like me with my hook through my hand. And they were handing them out. It was like adding insult to injury. So after that horrifying experience, you sneak out, and they shove that book into your hands, and everyone’s laughing at you.
> Q: ****, what a story! But it was fun…
> AS: (icily) Yeah. Lots of fun. But like fifteen years later, it at least brought you some joy. Something good came out of it.
> [Musical interlude]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https:/ /freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154507088070/translators-notes-for-simplicitys-sake-both
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app





Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## a_sussan

Duplicate. Sorry.


----------



## VampFan

Thanks for posting, a_sussan!


----------



## rosygc

Thanks for that too!


----------



## jooa

*

*
*Duncan Jones* ‏@*ManMadeMoon* 
Well folks...for those counting, that's a wrap on @*mute*!


----------



## emeld

i really appreciate the translation.  thank you with all my heart. ❤


----------



## GlamazonD

a_sussan said:


> This tumblr translated the interview,
> 
> [Translators notes: For simplicity’s sake, both interviewers are denoted by “Q”.
> One of them is also named Alexander, and is from the west coast of Sweden, which has a very dorky, mockable dialect.
> AS is from South Stockholm, which has a very different, sweary, urban dialect.
> For UK people, think West Counties vs Cockney.
> For US people, think Fargo vs Southie/NooYawk. Throughout, I will use “Westie” and “Southie”.
> I’ve omitted a few lines where they talk over or repeat each other.]
> Q: You know him as Ingmar in “Dykaren”, Alexander Skarsgård!
> AS: Thanks, guys.
> Q: This is our “thing”, we introduce our guests using one of their roles.
> AS: Have you seen “Dykaren”
> Q: I think so…
> AS: Stefan Sauk [Swedish low rent Bruce Willis] and Izabella Scorupco [ex Bond girl, model]. I play a young west coast fisherman who gets a hook through his hand and fall in the water. It hurts, but Stefan is a tough guy. He tells me I have to be tough, he gives me whiskey and cuts the hook out.
> Q: Was it a big part?
> AS: No, it was Stefan’s film. Stefan and Izabella, I got to tag along there. That was basically what I got to do.
> Q: No love scenes with Izabella?
> AS: (I played a) Dorky, clumsy young west coast fisherman.
> Q: Did you have any lines in a Westie dialect?
> AS: Nope, I did no research or preparations whatsoever. I just showed up with my ****ing Southie accent.That’s how I work!
> Q: It’s worked out for you! A fisher boy…
> AS: “A fisher boy from Lysekil… ****, Alexander Skarsgård is perfect!” And the rest is history.
> Q: Wasn’t that an early product placement movie?
> AS: Yes.
> Q: Like, that hook was from a specific brand. Fiskars.
> AS: Yeah, but then… It didn’t turn out very well, that movie. I was just happy to be there. I had galoshes… No, what the **** are they called… waders! And I fell into the water, that’s it.
> The movie premiered a year later, in Stockholm, I thought I was gonna get one or two tickets, but they gave me fifteen. I thought that was really ****ing cool! The gala premiere of Dykaren! I couldn’t understand why, I just had a tiny part in it, and it was my first. So I invite all my friends, we’re gonna have a real party. We get there, and something is wrong… I’m the only one there from the movie. Izabella - not there. Stefan - not there. The director - not there. They haven’t arranged an after party. The producer gets up on stage before the screening and like whispers “eh yeah welcome, thanks, bye” and ran out.
> And there I sat, the face of the movie for the evening. And it wasn’t… It isn’t… very good. I think it was financed entirely by product placement. And it was a tough experience. It’s a whodunnit/thriller/action. Stefan is a tough guy, of course. But the audience just laughed. That wasn’t fun.
> Q: How did that make you feel?
> AS: It hurt a lot, Alexander.
> Q: Did it?
> AS: Yes, it hurt.
> Q: (laughs)
> AS: Thank you for your empathy. You’re such a good friend…. And when we left, they had printed some ****ing books, Dykaren books, like a picture book with productions stills. Like me with my hook through my hand. And they were handing them out. It was like adding insult to injury. So after that horrifying experience, you sneak out, and they shove that book into your hands, and everyone’s laughing at you.
> Q: ****, what a story! But it was fun…
> AS: (icily) Yeah. Lots of fun. But like fifteen years later, it at least brought you some joy. Something good came out of it.
> [Musical interlude]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https:/ /freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154507088070/translators-notes-for-simplicitys-sake-both
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks Sussan. Interesting read ☺



AnBuW said:


> Sorry for posting this, I obviously don't believe it! I just wanted you to know how sick some people (*Alexa's fans?*) are ... I'm glad you defend him, he's a good man!



More likely "ex-Alex fans" or even bitter and jealous Joel Kinnaman fans 

The post had gone from thestanconfessions tumblr, maybe because it's pretty close to libel if you ask me. However I found this instead and this seems way more accurate to me 







http://thestanconfessions.tumblr.com/post/154432124859


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> As far as I know this is not a thing in Europe (excluding UK 'cause they've got a problem). You don't get arrested just for being drunk. You are either drunk and started a fight or you are drunk and started vandalizing. I've never seen drunk minors getting arrested (you get yelled at from the police car's speakers but no arrest; personal experience). You can get arrested for attempting to buy alcohol as a minor but I've never seen that either.
> Same with public intoxication. What do you think how many people they had to arrest every weekend for just being drunk in public? Police wouldn't get a hold of it. Football fans couldn't get home from the games if that were the case.



This allegedly happened in early 90s, right? I don't know what this actual case was but cops still take care of teens and young adults for too much drinking,  vomiting or falling asleep in the public place.


----------



## emeld

yes. he arrested in sweden because of drunk and fight in a club when he was 17. his father didnt come to take him for one night. he stayed in police station cell. after the day stellan came and said " you r very clever. because of that i didnt say anything to you, what you did and hurt yourself". alex was very embrrassed at that time. i read it in an interview when taken he wasnt very famous.


----------



## a_sussan

*Part 5 :1*
Lots of references here:

¤ Lundensian dialect is a highbrow variant of Scanian, from the university town Lund.
¤ Arne Hegerfors is a legendary sports commentator and TV presenter.
¤ Skövde is a legendarily dull go-to butt-of-a-joke city. Maybe like Poughkeepsie in US or Hull in UK
¤ Kaviar... you’ve all seen the Colbert episode I guess?
¤ Kvarnen is a 100 year old, VERY rowdy beerhall at Södermalm, usually full of extremely drunk Hammarby fans, indie pop concerts and Communist party meetings (at the same time).
¤ Speak-easy is an old term for illegal bar (showing my age here). Due to the restricive alcohol licensing policies, there were a few illegal bars and night clubs in Stockholm for a time. 
¤ Fares is of course AS buddy Fares Fares
¤ The name-change guy was most likely NOT from the authorities as Stocks remembers, but just some volunteer dude doing the paperwork and sending it in to the relevant authorities afterwards as a fun thing. I don’t know why he thought that a government authority would be offering people an extra middle name at an illegal club in the middle of the night.
¤ Janne Josefsson is an investigative journalist, famous for his aggressive style of questioning.
¤ Way Out West = Swedish music festival on the west coast.
¤ Anna von Hausswolff is a brilliant artist, https://youtu.be/uABaTw73PFU Stocks is confusing her with Ann Heberlein, who is an awful theologian and ethicist.
¤ Daniel Norgren = https://youtu.be/Xn8SbpfrszA
¤ Skitnödig = “badly needing to take a ****”. Approximate translation would be “pretentious and uptight”.
¤ Golden Hits is a terrible karaoke/cover band nightclub/restaurant
¤ Mio min Mio, the cheesy flute soundtrack (written by Björn & Benny of ABBA) from the fantasy movie based on Astrid Lindgrens book https://youtu.be/5yYiDG1qfwY

————————————————————–

Q: But we were at a party with Bradley Cooper.

AS: Yes.

Q: Which was fun.

AS: Yes.

Q: I have this thing within me, because I’m from Gothenburg, I don’t get starstruck by actors, in Sweden. But when we were in the US, I could feel the juices running between my legs. No, you can’t say that. But I was a little…

AS: When you saw Bradley and he shook your hand…

Q: Hey! But it was like in Gothenburg a long time ago, and Vince Vaughn enters The Lounge, a nightclub on Avenyn [a boulevard], he just did Swingers and is a cool dude. And our eyes met, and this is true, and he comes up to me actually, and shakes my hand, and he says…

AS: “Nice shoes!”

Q: No! “What’s up man, how are you?” I spluttered “I’m really good”. And he left. But he must have seen me recognizing him, this was before his big break. I was at the stage school at the time, I was there with a dude from film school, who studied directing, I was pretty stoked, so I said: “Did you see, Vince Vaughn”, I mean, he was relatively big…

AS: Also physically. He’s 194, 195 cm tall. FUN FACT, dear listeners!

Q: One of the film students said to me in_ Lundensian dialect_ “Come on, Alexander, he’s just a human.”

AS: And he was wrong. Celebrities are a tiny bit better than humans. They are not “just human”.

[Musical interlude]

Q: Have you ever wanted to do anything else?

[Q starts bickering with Q2 about having to ask all questions]

AS: Finally, things are heating up.

Q: He sits there with his ****ing hipster beanie and I have to steer this conversation, it’s like walking through ****ing snow!

AS: Which brings us back to what I said, “have you ever sat here with a guest and wished that someone else was here.” You obviously wish Bradley Cooper was here right now. And you also wish Andreas wasn’t here, that _Arne Hegerfors_ was here beside you, someone quick witted and funny. This is hard work for Alexander Stocks at the moment. A hungover, conceited, boring, Alexander Skarsgård. And Wilson’s falling asleep, eating a blood orange.

Q: And you avoid all the questions.

AS: I’m just complaining. “Why do you have a podcast, what’s the ****ing point? This is ****ing useless, listen to something else instead.”

Q: OK, let’s talk about music.

AS: I wanted to be an architect as a teenager. I though maths was boring, I wanted to be creative and visionary, dreaming about buildings, the visual aspect of it, and someone was like “nah, architecture is 95% maths, you’re only doing calculations.”

Q: What if that isn’t the case?

AS: It isn’t the case! I have friends who are architects! Now when I see them at work, sure, there’s maths.

Q: If you want the building to stay up, you’d better have done some calculations.

AS: You have engineers for that.

Q: But there’s a bit of maths.

AS: Yeah, a bit, but it’s still very creative.

Q: Would you go to the top floor of a skyscraper designed by Alexander Skarsgård?

Q2: Well… if he had put his name on it…

AS: Skarsgård Tower.

Q: You look a little like Donald *****.

Q2: Let’s move on.

Q: Don’t interrupt him.

AS: I have nothing to say.

Q: So the architecture thing didn’t pan out because of maths? “Uh, I guess I have to become an actor.”

AS: Yeah. That was basically it. This isn’t a calling. It wasn’t like “this is my passion”. It wasn’t like that at all. I was pretty mediocre at everything. Couldn’t find anything I was good at or that I wanted to do. Thought about architecture, but “not creative or fun”, so acting it is. And it’s OK I guess.

Q: It’s great, isn’t it?

AS: Sometimes. Sometimes it’s pretty boring.

Q: But everything’s like that.

AS: [platitude voice] Guys, it’s like life itself, Sometimes it’s fun, sometimes it’s boring.

Q: Remember where you heard it first.

Q2: But when do you have a bad day? I understand why it’s boring for Andreas to carry cables around at a children’s play at _Skövde_ Municipal Theater, I get that. But when you’re Tarzan, and swing in on a vine in front of a green screen, it can’t be that dull?

AS: No, of course not.

Q2: Do you get my point, if HE has a bad day…

Q: His worst days are better than my worst days.

AS: Humans are great at whining and finding flaws in everything. Even if you love your job, of course there are days when you think it’s piss. If it’s a big project, you feel pressure, like “****, I have to deliver” you get insecure about your ability, you think you suck, you feel nothing works, and you feel like piss because of that. It’s not just guffawing, swinging on a vine. But sometimes it’s like that.

Q: But whatshername, Jane…

AS: Margot Robbie

Q: “Yeah, it’s so boring making out with Margot Robbie” and then Andreas Wilson is in Skövde making out with Beata, 62 years old with _kaviar_ breath.

Q2: Don’t bring Beata into this, she’s not here to defend herself.

AS: You just want to say that my life is better than that of Andreas Wilson, that’s all you want to say! You’re just bitter because you have to move this heavy, boring ****ing interview along. Let me just say this; Andreas has a successful business, a fantastic wife, kids, while I’m alone at _Kvarnen_ at 2 AM, bragging about my work and how great I am, and then I stumble home alone and cry myself to sleep.

Q: You have to stop bragging. It’s too much now.

AS: People who know me know that I love to talk about myself.

Q: It’s so nice that you do that.

AS: That’s why I’m here today.

Q: You said: “I’m so gosh-darned humble”. You said that.

AS: But I am. I’m extremely, extremely humble. People tell me this all the time. They’re like “Alex, You shouldn’t be this humble! You are amazingly successful, you’re intelligent, you’re handsome, you should be conceited!”

Q: Do they say you’re intelligent?

AS: Oh yes, I hear that one all the time. And I’m like “It doesn’t matter, I’m just a human. I have flaws and shortcomings just like you.”

[Musical interlude]

Q: The wonderful thing about you..

AS: Yes, what is the wonderful thing about me

https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154673718140/part-5


----------



## a_sussan

*Post 5:2*

Q: We have to talk about some of our war stories. We’ve had a few. Does this make you nervous?
AS: Not at all, just curious. Because you have this Rain Man memory. I’m so curious about what you can remember.
Q: You’ve been there during some big events in my life.
AS: I’ve been there in YOUR life?
Q2: The urinal…
Q: I remember one thing, we had pre-partied at my place when I lived in Southie. We’re going to a _speak-easy_ on Kocksgatan. I show up a little bit later, because I had to clean up, because none of you ****ers helped me with that. No matter, we’ll edit this out. Dunno why I said that.
AS: Extremely bitter.
Q: So we go there, I’m the last one in. You grab me and say “you are going to change your name, I just changed my name to _Fares_”. “Yes” I said, because I was drunk. You shove me in front of you to some table. Some guy from the _authorities_ is there. You could get a legal name change.
AS: Or add a name.
Q: So I changed my name to Fares. And we left. And you had also changed your name to Alexander Hjalmar Fares Skarsgård.
AS:  Yes, Alexander Johan Hjalmar Fares Skarsgård.
Q: And we partied, and that’s that, and we laughed about the name change the next day. But because you’re famous and live in Hollywood, you didn’t recieve the confirmation letter.
AS: Yes, you have to confirm the name change, which we didn’t know. I thought you just signed the dotted line and that’s that.
Q: Exactly. But you didn’t recieve the letter, but I did. And I’d told so many people I’d changed my name, so I had to follow through. Which I thought you also would do.
AS: But I never got that letter.
Q: You could have called them!
AS: I could have.
Q: And you didn’t. You left me behind here.
Q2: You leave things undone.
AS: I start things and don’t follow through.
Q: You forced me to change my name.
AS: Yes.
Q: So my name is officially Alexander Lars Fares Stocks.
AS: Yes.
Q: And your name is NOT…
AS: You’re welcome. It’s a pretty cool name. We also tried to get Fares to add another Fares. We thought Fares Fares should be Fares Fares Fares. Because two is not enough.
Q: “C'mon dude, do it, add another Fares!” “NO!”
AS: He got so angry! “IT’S NOT FUNNY, GUYS!”
Q: ****, that was funny.
AS: But actually, it is funny. It is a really funny name. Fares Fares Fares is a really good name. 
- “What’s your name?” 
- “Fares Fares”
- “Middle name?”
- “Fares”.
Q: It’s not too late. But anyway, will you ever change your name?
AS: An impulse thing like that can absolutely happen again.
Q: When was the last time you did something impulsive like that? Trying to get a scoop here.
AS: You’re doing great.
Q: I know another story, I’ve only had this told to me. When you lived in LA, a long time ago, and you walked home. You lived far away, and you walked home.
AS: Yeah.
Q: And you hitchhiked. And some guy picks you up.
AS: I was walking home, some dude stops his car, it was very late, I had been drinking, he asks if I need a ride. I thought that was cool of him. So he drove me home. But he was hoping for something more than just driving me home. So when we got to my house… his penis was apparently out.
Q: And we are awakened by screams outside, in the street, between you two.
AS: You heard a squeal of joy from Alexander Skarsgård. “Woo-hooo!”
Q: But it wasn’t like “put it back in your pants!” More like happy shouts.
AS: Yeah, I was pretty fascinated by the entire incident. I didn’t, like… panic. I was psychologically fascinated by his thought process. Because it was so absurd. There was zero sexual chemistry in the air. He wasn’t trying to steer things in that direction. We were just chatting and having a good time, we arrive, and PLOP, there it is. And I was like “what does he think is going to happen?” Does he expect me to go “Oh hiya, there it is, how nice!” It wasn’t even hard. Which I took as an insult.
Q: Maybe this was a tried and true routine he used?
AS: Yeah? But also, I didn’t feel threatened. I had control over the situation, physically. Otherwise, it could have been uncomfortable, if I hadn’t felt that. Of course, I could just have opened the door and left, but I was so fascinated by his tactics. I was like “What’s your thought process here, buddy?” He was like “I don’t know, I don’t know, what do you think?” But we had a good conversation.
Q: It was you, me, Ulrik and my then girlfriend who lived together. You had to live in the annex, so to speak. We rented a house together, with one bedroom which me and my girlfriend lived in, a guest room in the basement which Ulrik lived in. And there was an office with a fold out couch…
AS: It wasn’t a fold-out, it was a wooden bench. And it was so narrow, I couldn’t lie down on it.
Q: And not very long.
AS: Not very long either. So I stacked books next to it to increase the width. We lived like that for six months.
Q: We had rented the house under the premise that we weren’t four young Swedes, but one nice couple. So you didn’t officially live there. So every time the cleaning lady came…
AS: Yeah, they had a cleaning lady who came once a week, who knew the owners.
Q: To check on things, probably
AS: So every Tuesday between 9 AM and 3 PM, I had to leave the house. Not only that, I had to pack my things, so there were no traces of me.
Q: Is that the closest you’ve come to being a refugee?
AS: But we had a good time there, it was pretty cosy. I and Ulrik are older than you and your girlfriend, but you were so domesticated, you were at home all the time, being a couple, making cosy dinners, baking some ****ing zucchini. I and Ulrik were single, out drinking heavily, getting in cars with guys with their penises out, came home drunk… So you were like our parents. In the mornings you were like “Hey guys, breakfast is ready, oh are you a little bit tired? Welp, do you have an amusing penis story from last night?”

[Musical interlude]
TIME 43:17
Q: Hey, I’m an investigative reporter… like the _Janne Josefsson_ of this group.
Q2: Exactly. Go on.
Q: [noise] Ouch, ****, I hit my tooth.
[giggles] 
Q2: Janne always does that.
[giggles] 
Q: You are our most famous friend.
[giggles] 
AS: Janne Josefsson!
Q: You are our most famous friend.
AS: This is so boring.
Q: You don’t want to talk about this, but we have to.
Q2: I wanna talk about music instead.
AS: Dear listeners, Alexander Stocks has left us. He just got up and left.
Q: You have an impeccable taste in music.
AS: Look at all your muscles! Personal Trainer? You’ve got big!
Q: Easy now.
AS: Dear listeners, Alexander Stocks is not only the Janne Josefsson of podcasting, he’s also a personal trainer. So if anyone in the greater Stockholm area need some PT… You’re welcome.
Q: I’m currently training Alexander Skarsgård for his next role, The Cave. No, what’s it called?
AS: ****, this podcast is going to be so successful.
Q: Thanks for helping us by being here.
Q2: Maybe we should only have you as our guest, recurring…
AS: You had a question about music. I don’t know if my taste is GOOD, but I like music.
Q: But you have kind of a nose for new bands.
AS: Yeah, but I listen to lots of old stuff too.
Q: Granted, but still, you’re at Coachella every year.
AS: It’s been a few years since the last time.
Q: My theory fell apart there. But you’re knowledgeable when it comes to music. When I was at_ Way Out West_ this year, with our mutual friend Gustav Tott and you, and saw her, _Anna von Heberlein_ or what the **** her name is.
AS: _Anna von Hausswolff_
Q: Anna von Hausswolff, and you and Tott look at me and say “Dude, this is the hottest thing right now”. I had no idea who she was. It’s very fun, like in LA, we sat in your car and Shazammed songs, and you said, “you should listen to this artist”. But I broke you as a DJ. Or no, I can’t make that claim. But you have DJ’d when we’ve been out partying. You did play records at Way Out West, and you do have great taste in music.
AS: But you are actually a very successful DJ.
Q: He’s like a racquetball wall. You shoot the ball and it bounces right back at you.
Q2: It’s his humbleness.
AS: Yes, I like music. WOW was really fun, lots of good Swedish artists. _Daniel Norgren_ was really good, check him out, he is very very good. It was a great concert. And Anna von Hausswolff is very good. 
I think your initial success as a DJ, you broke through internationally when you were eleven years old… No. But it’s because you’re not pretentious. A lot of DJ’s are _skitnödiga_, everything has to be from the Brussels underground, something only four people have heard. You don’t give a ****, you’re a bit like _Golden Hits_. Which almost always works. You can read the room, when it’s time for _Mio min Mio_.
Q: Thank you, you make me happy when you say that.
AS: You’re good at that.
Q: I think you’re right.
AS: You play songs people love, but are ashamed of. Songs they usually only listen to in headphones. Then you put that song on in a nightclub, after people have had a few drinks, they feel they love it, and suddenly it’s OK to love it. You’re breaking down barriers, and you make people find happiness, together.
Q: That’s how I see myself as well. So nice of you to say it, to hear someone else say it. Andreas never says that.
Q2: No, I don’t. I usually say it’s really bad.
Q: But we’ve played together a few times, like WOW last year. I played Maroon 5 or something, and I got a hard palm in the center of my back.
AS: Sometimes I have to establish boundaries, Alexander. And I like a lot of commercial music, it doesn’t have to be esoteric Anna von Hausswolff.
Q: You’ve hit me a few times.
AS: Well, when you play Maroon 5… It’s time for a talk. It’s not OK. That’s my limit.

[MUSICAL INTERLUDE]
Time 48:36


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> *Part 5 :1*
> Lots of references here:
> ¤ Kvarnen is a 100 year old, VERY rowdy beerhall at Södermalm, usually full of extremely drunk Hammarby fans, indie pop concerts and Communist party meetings (at the same time).
> *¤ Fares is of course AS buddy Fares Fares
> ¤ The name-change guy was most likely NOT from the authorities as Stocks remembers, but just some volunteer dude doing the paperwork and sending it in to the relevant authorities afterwards as a fun thing. I don’t know why he thought that a government authority would be offering people an extra middle name at an illegal club in the middle of the night.*
> ¤ Janne Josefsson is an investigative journalist, famous for his aggressive style of questioning.
> ¤ Way Out West = Swedish music festival on the west coast.
> ¤ Anna von Hausswolff is a brilliant artist, https://youtu.be/uABaTw73PFU Stocks is confusing her with Ann Heberlein, who is an awful theologian and ethicist.
> ¤ Daniel Norgren = https://youtu.be/Xn8SbpfrszA
> ¤ Skitnödig = “badly needing to take a ****”. Approximate translation would be “pretentious and uptight”.
> ¤ Golden Hits is a terrible karaoke/cover band nightclub/restaurant
> ¤ Mio min Mio, the cheesy flute soundtrack (written by Björn & Benny of ABBA) from the fantasy movie based on Astrid Lindgrens book https://youtu.be/5yYiDG1qfwY
> 
> ————————————————————–
> 
> AS: People who know me know that I love to talk about myself.
> 
> Q: It’s so nice that you do that.
> 
> AS: That’s why I’m here today.
> 
> Q: You said: “I’m so gosh-darned humble”. You said that.
> 
> AS: But I am. I’m extremely, extremely humble. People tell me this all the time. They’re like “Alex, You shouldn’t be this humble! You are amazingly successful, you’re intelligent, you’re handsome, you should be conceited!”
> 
> Q: Do they say you’re intelligent?
> 
> AS: Oh yes, I hear that one all the time. And I’m like “It doesn’t matter, I’m just a human. I have flaws and shortcomings just like you.”
> 
> [Musical interlude]
> 
> Q: The wonderful thing about you..
> 
> AS: Yes, what is the wonderful thing about me
> 
> https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154673718140/part-5





a_sussan said:


> *Post 5:2*
> 
> 
> *Q: So we go there, I’m the last one in. You grab me and say “you are going to change your name, I just changed my name to Fares”. “Yes” I said, because I was drunk. You shove me in front of you to some table. Some guy from the authorities is there. You could get a legal name change.*
> *AS: Or add a name.*
> *Q: So I changed my name to Fares. And we left. And you had also changed your name to Alexander Hjalmar Fares Skarsgård.*
> *AS:  Yes, Alexander Johan Hjalmar Fares Skarsgård.*
> Q: And we partied, and that’s that, and we laughed about the name change the next day. But because you’re famous and live in Hollywood, you didn’t recieve the confirmation letter.
> AS: Yes, you have to confirm the name change, which we didn’t know. I thought you just signed the dotted line and that’s that.
> Q: Exactly. But you didn’t recieve the letter, but I did. And I’d told so many people I’d changed my name, so I had to follow through. Which I thought you also would do.
> AS: But I never got that letter.
> Q: You could have called them!
> AS: I could have.
> Q: And you didn’t. You left me behind here.
> Q2: You leave things undone.
> AS: I start things and don’t follow through.
> Q: You forced me to change my name.
> AS: Yes.
> *Q: So my name is officially Alexander Lars Fares Stocks.*
> *AS: Yes.*
> *Q: And your name is NOT…*
> *AS: You’re welcome. It’s a pretty cool name. We also tried to get Fares to add another Fares. We thought Fares Fares should be Fares Fares Fares. Because two is not enough.*
> *Q: “C'mon dude, do it, add another Fares!” “NO!”*
> *AS: He got so angry! “IT’S NOT FUNNY, GUYS!”*
> *Q: ****, that was funny.*
> *AS: But actually, it is funny. It is a really funny name. Fares Fares Fares is a really good name. *
> *- “What’s your name?” *
> *- “Fares Fares”*
> *- “Middle name?”*
> *- “Fares”.*
> ...
> AS: Dear listeners, Alexander Stocks is not only the Janne Josefsson of podcasting, he’s also a personal trainer. So if anyone in the greater Stockholm area need some PT… You’re welcome.
> Q: I’m currently training Alexander Skarsgård for his next role, The Cave. No, what’s it called?
> AS: ****, this podcast is going to be so successful.
> Q: Thanks for helping us by being here.
> Q2: Maybe we should only have you as our guest, recurring…
> AS: You had a question about music. I don’t know if my taste is GOOD, but I like music.
> Q: But you have kind of a nose for new bands.
> AS: Yeah, but I listen to lots of old stuff too.
> Q: Granted, but still, you’re at Coachella every year.
> AS: It’s been a few years since the last time.
> Q: My theory fell apart there. But you’re knowledgeable when it comes to music. When I was at_ Way Out West_ this year, with our mutual friend Gustav Tott and you, and saw her, _Anna von Heberlein_ or what the **** her name is.
> AS: _Anna von Hausswolff_
> ..
> AS: You play songs people love, but are ashamed of. Songs they usually only listen to in headphones. Then you put that song on in a nightclub, after people have had a few drinks, they feel they love it, and suddenly it’s OK to love it. You’re breaking down barriers, and you make people find happiness, together.
> Q: That’s how I see myself as well. So nice of you to say it, to hear someone else say it. Andreas never says that.
> Q2: No, I don’t. I usually say it’s really bad.
> *Q: But we’ve played together a few times, like WOW last year. I played Maroon 5 or something, and I got a hard palm in the center of my back.*
> *AS: Sometimes I have to establish boundaries, Alexander. And I like a lot of commercial music, it doesn’t have to be esoteric Anna von Hausswolff.*
> *Q: You’ve hit me a few times.*
> *AS: Well, when you play Maroon 5… It’s time for a talk. It’s not OK. That’s my limit.*
> 
> [MUSICAL INTERLUDE]
> Time 48:36



Thank you for posting this. These have been very funny, especially the part about the 'name change' And Alex hitting Stocks for playing Maroon 5.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for all the updates, ladies.

From The Library:




New photo of Alex doing audio dialogue replacement for *Big Little Lies* at *Oxygen Sound Studios* in Berlin, Germany:

“ADR with Alexander Skarsgård for HBO's Big Little Lies !! — with Alexander Skarsgård and Gregor Mazurczuk.”

-*O2studios* Facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/o2studios/...938122777208/1174010085970002/?type=3&theater

*shared on December 20, 2016


----------



## jooa

'War on Everyone' is available on DirecTV Jan. 5 and in select theaters and available everywhere On Demand Feb. 3.
New trailer here http://www.etonline.com/media/video...ed_cops_first_war_on_everyone_trailer-205467/


----------



## a_sussan

*FINAL  1:2*
¤ Måns Zelmerlöw, kind of a Swedish Justin Bieber (equally insufferable musically, but without the scandals).   (Måns didn’t write this song, which Stocks incorrectly asserts)
¤ Joakim Thåström is a Swedish punk and post-punk legend. He was the singer of early swedish punk band Ebba Grön https://youtu.be/KeVGwJ0DePk later formed post-punk Imperiethttps://youtu.be/-HEoyhZ_6pY and after that became increasingly pompous and embarrassing
¤ Anders Wendin, a.k.a Moneybrother https://youtu.be/83sP9eeA9Mw 
¤ Frida Hallgren http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0356516/
¤ Linus Wahlgren, also from an acting family, co-starred in The Dog Trick http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0906320/
¤ The Finland ferries are like Carribbean cruises, but in the Baltic sea and very cheap. So nothing like Caribbean cruises. They only exist to enable binge drinking of tax-free alcohol, especially among teens. The cruises take 12, 23 or 36 hours, after which you are back where you started, without money, but covered in mint schnapps vomit and several sexually transmitted diseases.

————————

Q: Back to music, do you play any instruments?

Q2: He doesn’t play any instruments!

Q: No he doesn’t. Do you? Or do you just like listening to music?

AS: Yes. I, yes… I regret that I didn’t…

Q: Which instrument would you like to be able to play?

AS: I would like to be a…

Q: ****, I’m asking serious questions.

AS: I would like to be a musician, I would like to compose songs, and…

Q: You like that world?

AS: Being on tour… being on stage, the audience response… Get it? You write a song, you stand on a stage, and fifty or fifty thousand people are there, and the song YOU wrote mean something to these people, it has given them joy, maybe helped them through a hard break up or what the **** ever. That feeling has to be immense.

Q: Like when_ Måns Zelmerlöw_ wrote Cara Mia.

AS: Like when Måns Zelmerlöw goes on stage and performs Cara Mia in front of 20.000 screaming teens. But still, that’s pretty cool, isn’t it? They feel this song means something to them. And it has meant a lot to Alexander Stocks, it is like your signature song, and has always been.

Q: Just because I told you once that I thought this song is good, it has snowballed from there. Everyone’s talking about it, and you spread this around.

AS: I think it’s a good pop song. (sings) Come on, you can’t resist it!

Q: It’s a real earworm. If you got to play an artist in a biopic, who’d you want to be?

AS: _Joakim Thåström._

Q: The Håkan Hellström movie has already been made, so…

Q2: Without you! You didn’t even get to make him coffee.

AS: Respect to Håkan, but Joakim Thåström is the only rock star we have in Sweden.

Q: What about _Anders Wendin_?

AS: He’s cool, he’s playing tonight at the Bajen gala. He’s a skilled musician, incredibly good live artist.

Q: I love him.

Q2: I don’t get the impression that his life resembles that of Thåström. There’s no drama there.

AS: Yeah but what the ****, Thåström is on a completely different level from everyone else. I’ve never talked to him, I’ve seen him once playing at Södra Teatern [Southie venue], it was kinda like seeing Jesus. Håkan is like… we’ve been Håkan fans for many years, when I met him I was like “****, cool, Håkan”, and the fact that he was very sympathetic makes him such a great guy.

Q: You took it to the next step with him, you kind of know him now, don’t you?

AS: In a very small way, very superficially. However, Joakim Thåström, what a legend, what a rock star! So this 25 minute answer is: I would like to play Joakim Thåström.

Q: Is that the case?

AS: No, I wouldn’t dare.

Q: Some dreams should remain dreams.

AS: That’s kind of it. I would also disappoint the entire audience, including myself.

Q: It would be had to get that offer.

AS: An offer you can’t refuse, but you hate yourself for….  I could never do it.

Q: Back to Håkan, after our first podcast episode, where I talk about Håkan… we have a thread on facebook where we write about our guests, where everyone in [podcast hosting company] writes. Oscar, our boss, wrote: “damn, I got a mail from Håkan’s manager, Håkan listened to the podcast and wants to come on as a guest.” My heart started beating.

Q2: This was a couple of hours after we put the podcast up.

Q: I started sweating, I was like “this is impossible, I don’t know what to say”. I had 30 seconds of pure euphoria. And then he wrote: “Hahaha just kidding”. I’m so ****ing angry just thinking about it.

AS: Could you have him on as a guest? Would it be too hard?

Q: I don’t know

Q2: He (Stocks) would just lie here, apathetic.

AS: I don’t think you could uphold your investigative journalism, your Janne Josefsson… It’s easy with me, you know me, you don’t feel anything when you put my feet to the fire this harshly. With Håkan, you’d have a completely different tone.

Q: You should know that we love all of the guests we’ve had on, we agree on this. We’ve talked about who we want to meet, and we decided to only invite people we really like. and it’s important to us to say this to the guests during this hour.

Q2: Done.

Q: I’m getting serious here. We rarely say things like that when we talk. Like “****, Alex, you’re a great actor.” or “I think you’re a wonderful human being”. And it’s important to say this.

AS: We, in our gang, are pretty good at ball-busting each other. In a loving way.

Q: That’s also why you’re here. Partly because you’re a ****ing Hollywood star, so it’s great for us to have you on, we can’t deny that. But also, you’re a very good friend, very loving and sweet. And a good actor.

AS: Thanks, Alexander. It means a lot to me.

Q: When was the last time Alex did something nice for you, Stocks?

Q2: Erm… eeh…

AS: ON NEXT WEEK’S EPISODE….

Q: I have story about him doing something nice for me. This was when we lived together, I had moved from another apartment, and was scammed out of my deposit.

AS: Oh yeah, that ****er….

Q: Yeah, he was a real ****er. I took him to court, partly because it was fun to see what would happen in the U.S. court system.

AS: It was a moral thing. You shouldn’t get away with **** like that.

Q: You shouldn’t cheat people out of money. It was around $1000, it wasn’t the entire world, but it was still money. Part of suing someone is serving them with a supina. There are people whose job it is just to deliver supinas.

AS: “You’ve been served”

Q: The person who’s suing can’t do this, I think. Something like that. So I brought Alex in. So you had to go to his door and knock on it and deliver the supina. He was hiding, right?

AS: He thought I was a hitman, so he called the cops. He looked through his key hole and was like “There’s a meat head outside my door”. I was a little bit insulted, he called me a meat head. He thought I was an enforcer, that I was there to break his legs.

Q: You could be mistaken for that. Russian mobster.

AS: I wouldn’t have broken his legs, but I was really ****ing pissed off.

Q: You really didn’t like him.

AS: You were so nice, you and Johanna, behaved so well, and he tries to **** you over, it was so ugly.

Q: It was a planned scam.

AS: It turned into a moral crusade.

Q: He was served and we went to small claims court, and he never showed. And we didn’t have anything on him. He got away. Karma is a *****, I haven’t seen him in any successful movies.

AS: Was he an actor?

Q: Some kind of actor. Everyone is, over there.

AS: … And his name was Bradley Cooper.

[Musical interlude]

https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154715827635/final


----------



## a_sussan

*FINAL 2:2*
Q: We have a thing that we have to do. Two things. First, the challenge. How the **** do we do this? Do you accept the challenge before you know what it is?

Q2: No, you get to know it first. And this is for the year 2017.

Q: _Frida Hallgren_ didn’t get a challenge. _Linus Wahlgren_ was challenged to go on the _36-hour Finland ferry_, alone.

AS: (pensively) Sheeeiiit. What a nightmare. The 36 hours one, on top of that!

Q: And he accepted, so he has one year to do it, alone, to Helsinki and back. He loves that ****, sliding in, singing karaoke and having a ****ing pint of beer.

Q2: He’s gonna have a great time. Your task is simpler; you have to promote us, in an international media of your own choosing.

AS: 2017?

Q: During your next interview with… Letterman. You have to say “Stocks and Wilson har en podd”

AS: In Swedish, “har en podd”?

Q: “…har en podd, is one of the best, most inspiring… Janne Josefsson… journalistic vibe”

AS: Because sometimes they ask like “have you had a really good interview recently, who are the journalists you look up to and respect?” And it feels good that… Going on a 36 hour to Finland is hard, but you guys are incredibly good journalists. It’s not just that we’re buddies that makes me want to say that you’re breaking new ground here. There are a lot of podcasts out there, but this is something different. You guys bring up things nobody else bring up, things nobody dare bring up. You talk about how you know people, how you met people. The references to Ingrid from Halmstad… That’s something the listeners… i don’t think people see how… when they hear the depth… No but for real, in a few years, people will catch up and understand, like “oh my god, this is on a completely different level, they have taken podcasting to outer space and back”

Q: Sarcasm is really blooming…

AS: Guys, soak it up.

Q: Next item… Oh, do you accept the challenge?

AS: One Hundred Percent.

Q: Here we come!

AS: Letterman retired two years ago.

Q: What the ****. Well, Jay Leno then.

AS: Also retired. …middle aged men yapping, knowing nothing.

Q: Jimmy Kimmel then. So the idea here is that you, being the star that you are… we’ve taken Andreas favourite movie, and a scene from it. I will direct you: Imagine that you love each other. You really want each other. But… you can’t right now. Action.

60:25 - 61:50 [acts out scene]

Q: Glorious! What an actor you are!

AS: This would only have worked if the listeners had the ability to see our director, Alexander Stocks, during this… (laughs) You gave your actors incredibly bad confidence. You sat there like with a severe case of tinnitus, pressing both your thumbs into your eye sockets, like you were welcoming death.

Q: But all the directors you’ve worked with these last years, how does Stocks compare to them?

AS: When you have a director like Stocks, who despises you, you turn into a little puppy, yearning for approval.

Q: This may be one of the best interviews we will ever do.

Q2: The longest recording session and the shortest episode.

AS: This will be three minutes long. But the best three minutes of my life.

[mutual “I love you”]
END MUSIC

https://freundmaschine.tumblr.com/post/154715827635/final


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Sus & Jooa.

From ASN:

Alex and Nicole Kidman in a promotional poster for *Big Little Lies*:




Source:  *PlanetShailene* twitter

https://twitter.com/PlanetShailene/status/811941168254689280


----------



## jooa

According to the official site Filmförderung Hamburg Schleswig-Holstein filming 'The Aftermath' (in Hamburg) begins January 9 2017 and will end March 3 2017.
source: http://www.ffhsh.de/de/film_commission/Produktionsspiegel/PS_164556/The_Aftermath


----------



## Kitkath70

Beautiful picture!  

I bet he'll be in Sweden over the holidays,  go back to NYC  to change out his few clothes and then back to Germany.


----------



## Kendalia

Why would he need to go back to NYC since he let his apartment go when he left in September?  No telling where he has stashed his extra clothes but doubt if he needs anything different from what he's currently traveling with.


----------



## jooa

It looks like he wants to stay in NYC for longer and he was there recently. Maybe when Jennifer Lawrence had a press day in NYC, because she told swedish press that she met him night before an interview (of course I have no idea where the interview taken place and when):


> *‘True Blood’ star checks out $4M East Village duplex*
> Don’t be surprised if you see Tarzan swinging through the concrete jungle.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård, “The Legend of Tarzan” star who cut his teeth as a vampire on “True Blood,” has been spotted house hunting downtown. He looked at duplex penthouse at 415 E. Sixth St., above a historic East Village synagogue.
> The developers, East River Partners, restored the building’s 1910 neoclassical limestone facade and original stained glass windows.
> 
> Comedian and actor Aziz Ansari also looked at the unit in an earlier stage of construction, as we reported in September.
> 
> The 2,564-square-foot unit comes with three bedrooms, an open chef’s kitchen and two terraces that total 813 square feet. The penthouse is not officially on the market, but it has not sold. It was last asking $4.39 million.
> 
> “Lots of people are still looking at it,” the developer says. Meanwhile, only one unit in the three-home development remains publicly for sale.
> 
> This month, that unit, a two-bedroom, dropped in price from $3.25 million to $2.99 million following a broker swap from Stribling to Halstead.


----------



## Kitkath70

I was kidding about the clothes btw. How do you know he let his apartment go?  I've been under the impression that he's keeping NYC as his home base.  With the way New York real estate is, I can't imagine moving just because he has a long shoot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Sus & Jooa.
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> Alex and Nicole Kidman in a promotional poster for *Big Little Lies*:
> 
> View attachment 3554534
> 
> 
> Source:  *PlanetShailene* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/PlanetShailene/status/811941168254689280



Thanks. I'm really interested in how this miniseries turns out, considered all the talent that's involved with it.



jooa said:


> According to the official site Filmförderung Hamburg Schleswig-Holstein filming 'The Aftermath' (in Hamburg) begins *January 9 2017* and will end March 3 2017.
> source: http://www.ffhsh.de/de/film_commission/Produktionsspiegel/PS_164556/The_Aftermath



So he basically gets two weeks off between films, since I'm presuming he'll start preproduction right after New Year's.



jooa said:


> It looks like he wants to stay in NYC for longer and he was there recently. Maybe when Jennifer Lawrence had a press day in NYC, because she told swedish press that she met him night before an interview (of course I have no idea where the interview taken place and when):



The press day for NYC was in early December, he was still filming Mute. Apparently they just did press in London, could have been there, or Berlin, which was before NYC.
He could have flown straight to NYC this weekend. On the other hand, the source for this is the NY Post, which I wouldn't believe if they told me the sky was blue. Yes, it's just apartment hunting, but it's still the Post.

ETA: Kitkath, he mentioned the apartment situation during an interview with one of the British papers in August/September while doing WOE promo.

ETA 2: I think this is the interview I'm thinking of:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-935#post-30664713


----------



## Kitkath70

I remember reading that article.  I did not read it as giving up his apartment, but his moving to Berlin for 4 months to film a movie.  The wording could go either way I guess.


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

I just saw on Facebook that someone posted seeing Alexa and Alexander having dinner on Wednesday night in some Pub in London.  Obviously these two are still together.


----------



## jooa

^^ She was very 'quiet' on the social media since Saturday so it possible that they spent this time together.


----------



## rosygc

So it appears Alex was house hunting in New York recently. 
http://observer.com/2016/12/alexander-skarsgard-apartment-celebrity-homes-new-york/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

rosygc said:


> So it appears Alex was house hunting in New York recently.
> http://observer.com/2016/12/alexander-skarsgard-apartment-celebrity-homes-new-york/



That's basically a redo of the NYPost article that Joaa posted. And since he probably left Berlin for London to be with Alexa, it's highly unlikely to be true, even if it is in the East Village, which is where he was living before.



Kitkath70 said:


> I remember reading that article.  I did not read it as giving up his apartment, but his moving to Berlin for 4 months to film a movie.  The wording could go either way I guess.



I'd been under the impression that he'd bought a place in 2015, though we had no confirmation of that. But in that article he mentioned wondering if he wanted to buy a place in the suburbs or in NYC proper, which gave the impression that he'd just been renting. Either way, he's not going to be there for the next few months.

For those who celebrate Christmas, have a merry one! (Or a happy Christmas, if you're a Brit).


----------



## MooCowmoo

Hoofing by just to wish you all the very best of Christmas wishes.  Let's hope some of those wishes involve naked Skarspics  Much  to all x


----------



## a_sussan

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

My favorite Christmas commercial.


----------



## audiogirl

My favorite part is when the baby feels relief.


----------



## emeld

he is in bali now with his buddy Dada.


----------



## emeld

on instagram he and dada's picture is avaliable now. on the beach he is with a green swim suit.


----------



## Kitkath70

Here you go.
Source- vk.com/alexander_skarsgård


----------



## rosygc

so i guess it's safe to assume he and alexa aren't together anymore....


----------



## a_sussan

Looks like he's getting some sun and fun before he starts shooting new movies next year. Nice to see him relaxed with friends.


----------



## audiogirl

rosygc said:


> so i guess it's safe to assume he and alexa aren't together anymore....


He was with her a few days ago.


----------



## AnBuW

audiogirl said:


> He was with her a few days ago.


We don't know that for sure, one person claimed so on Instagram, but there was no photo or whatsoever ... I'm not the biggest fan of their relationship, but as long as they're happy, I hope they stay together. Maybe they spent some time together just before Christmas, because for Xmas she wanted to stay in London and have old school family/friends celebrations and he just dreamed of a sun, beach, beer and relax


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

Some "Skarsmas" love from The Library:












Photo:  Original:  Alex photographed by *Fabiola Fisah* at the *Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016, France)(Source: *fabiolafisah *instagram):






"Alexander Skarsgård #shotbyme."

-*fabiolafisah* instagram

+ New* WOE* poster:






-*khaledmovies* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOlokCtFJbw/?taken-by=delishskarsgard
First look of Alex in Mute.  Thanks delishskarsgard!


----------



## Julia_W




----------



## Santress

From The Library:





EMPIRE Magazine has the first promo stills of  Alex, Justin Theroux and Paul Rudd in Mute along with an article about the film in its February 2017 issue:

MUTE

IN A PARALLEL dimension, Mute would have been Duncan Jones’ debut feature, but in the real world, because of a confluence of happy accidents — including a writers’ strike that freed up the soundstages of Shepperton Studios — that honour went to cerebral thriller Moon. Jones followed up with the futuristic Source Code and, after detouring into fantasy with Warcraft, he is
now returning to sci-fi and his long-gestating passion project, a tale set in a neon-soaked Berlin 30 years from now.

    Ironically, though, Mute (which is coming directly to Netflix) was supposed to play out in the modern day, telling the neo-noir story of Leo, a mute American ex-pat looking for his missing girlfriend in the city’s seedy underworld. But after a lot of “tinkering”, Jones’ story found its mojo, growing to incorporate such hot-button topics as the corporatisation of everyday life and, in a contrast heightened by having Leo come from an Amish family, the tyranny of new tech. Says Jones, “What I found really interesting about moving it into the future is that when you live in a society that’s become so reliant on technology, how do you function if you’re technophobic?”

    Despite its shimmering, state-of-the-art surface, Mute is firmly rooted in the past, notably a slew of very different films made between 1967 and 1982 that are represented by the film’s sleazy, mysterious villains, played by Paul Rudd
and Justin Theroux. “It’s a thriller with a very weird tone,” says Jones. “I’ve said in the past that it’s my homage to Blade Runner but, in a way, the references to that are more superficial than the references to things like Robert Altman’s
M*A*S*H, Paul Schrader’s Hardcore and Don Siegel’s Point Blank.”

    Alexander Skarsgård, who plays Leo, namechecks two further influences. “I didn’t know Duncan at all — I was just a fan — and then he sent me the script,” he says. “I thought it was such a different story. It’s a sci-fi but with these very dark film-noir elements to it. It definitely has that Maltese Falcon, Casablanca film-noir vibe. Tonally, it’s like the movies from the ’40s, although we’re not trying to tap into a specific movie.” Well, that’s not strictly true. Fans of Moon will be thrilled to see elements of that story recurring — a sly tip of the fedora to the film that started it all.

by DAMON WISE

Sources:  Our scans/transcription, Article:  Damon Wise for EMPIRE Magazine (February 2017)


----------



## love_addict919

Esizzle said:


> Two new photos from Dior mag released. The jacket one is my favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks so beautiful!!
> 
> A still from the new BLL trailer:



Dear god yaaaassss


----------



## AnBuW

Wonder what are his plans for NYE... Will he still be in Bali?
Just found out that Alexa is one of the hosts of Black & White Masquerade Ball in Soho Grand in New York:
https://www.facebook.com/events/309261839468414/
Expecting a lot of Alexa's selfies in mask  Will Alexander join her? I'm sure we will find out


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

We will all be waiting to see if Alexander joins Alexa. I think it will also clear up a lot of confusion about their relationship status


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From The Library:
> 
> View attachment 3559641
> View attachment 3559642
> 
> 
> EMPIRE Magazine has the first promo stills of  Alex, Justin Theroux and Paul Rudd in Mute along with an article about the film in its February 2017 issue:
> 
> MUTE
> 
> IN A PARALLEL dimension, Mute would have been Duncan Jones’ debut feature, but in the real world, because of a confluence of happy accidents — including a writers’ strike that freed up the soundstages of Shepperton Studios — that honour went to cerebral thriller Moon. Jones followed up with the futuristic Source Code and, after detouring into fantasy with Warcraft, he is
> now returning to sci-fi and his long-gestating passion project, a tale set in a neon-soaked Berlin 30 years from now.
> 
> Ironically, though, Mute (which is coming directly to Netflix) was supposed to play out in the modern day, telling the neo-noir story of Leo, a mute American ex-pat looking for his missing girlfriend in the city’s seedy underworld. But after a lot of “tinkering”, Jones’ story found its mojo, growing to incorporate such hot-button topics as the corporatisation of everyday life and, in a contrast heightened by having Leo come from an Amish family, the tyranny of new tech. Says Jones, “What I found really interesting about moving it into the future is that when you live in a society that’s become so reliant on technology, how do you function if you’re technophobic?”
> 
> Despite its shimmering, state-of-the-art surface, Mute is firmly rooted in the past, notably a slew of very different films made between 1967 and 1982 that are represented by the film’s sleazy, mysterious villains, played by Paul Rudd
> and Justin Theroux. “It’s a thriller with a very weird tone,” says Jones. “I’ve said in the past that it’s my homage to Blade Runner but, in a way, the references to that are more superficial than the references to things like Robert Altman’s
> M*A*S*H, Paul Schrader’s Hardcore and Don Siegel’s Point Blank.”
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård, who plays Leo, namechecks two further influences. “I didn’t know Duncan at all — I was just a fan — and then he sent me the script,” he says. “I thought it was such a different story. It’s a sci-fi but with these very dark film-noir elements to it. It definitely has that Maltese Falcon, Casablanca film-noir vibe. Tonally, it’s like the movies from the ’40s, although we’re not trying to tap into a specific movie.” Well, that’s not strictly true. Fans of Moon will be thrilled to see elements of that story recurring — a sly tip of the fedora to the film that started it all.
> 
> by DAMON WISE
> 
> Sources:  Our scans/transcription, Article:  Damon Wise for EMPIRE Magazine (February 2017)



Thanks. I like how Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux are not initially recognizable and yet Alex looks like he's doing a photo shoot.
Also glad to see an article and set pics this soon, since we didn't get anything during filming. I was expecting something a little later in the year.



Skarsgardforlife❤️ said:


> We will all be waiting to see if Alexander joins Alexa. I* think it will also clear up a lot of confusion about their relationship status*



Considering their relationship the last 6 months it probably won't clear anything up. I do think he'll be there, though.


"Has Reese Witherspoon ever been better than she is in _Big Little Lies_? Admittedly, I’ve seen only the first two episodes of the seven-episode miniseries, but in her portrayal of Madeline, a stay-at-home mom in wealthy Monterey, she is knowing and weary and funny and frustrated. A real person, in other words. The whole cast is great: Shailene Woodley plays Jane, a single mother who has moved to Monterey to start over; Nicole Kidman is Celeste, a woman often told she is beautiful, who is in an abusive, bizarre psychosexual dynamic with her younger husband (Alexander Skarsgård); Adam Scott, as Madeline’s put-upon husband who doubts she loves him; and Laura Dern, a career-oriented mom who knows she’s not liked. The drama revolves around a class of first-graders but also, more importantly, a murder (we don’t know who yet), which frames the series. A Greek chorus of parents being interrogated by the police adds color and sometimes contradictory insights about who did what to whom. Based on a 2014 novel by Liane Moriarty, _Big Little Lies_ skewers competitive parents and contemporary social mores, set to a score of crashing waves on beautiful beaches. But back to Reese! She’s always good, but not since Tracy Flick in _Election_ has she been this perfectly cast. (She’s also an executive producer here, as is Kidman.)"

https://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/2017-tv-and-movie-preview?utm_term=.btQxM4AkrL#.ykmo3PjXQk


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Happy new year tPF ladies!

Interesting re Big Little Lies - in the book, there wasn't an age difference with Alex's character and Nicole's, but I can see how that would work.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Happy new year tPF ladies!
> 
> Interesting re Big Little Lies - in the book, there wasn't an age difference with Alex's character and Nicole's, but I can see how that would work.



Happy New Year!

IIRC Perry was a little bit older than Celeste in the book, but not enough to make a big deal of it. They've definitely changed some of the personal dynamics/details from the book to screen. I'm hoping that they all work out.

From TVLine, nothing new, or Alex being mentioned, but hopefully the full reviews will be as positive come February:

Best New TV Shows of Winter 2017   
_The TVLine staff sifted through a pile of screeners to single out the most promising winter arrivals, from the already buzzy (Riverdale is a groovy place to visit) to the star-studded (Big Little Lies fulfills its huge potential)_
_Big Little Lies _ (HBO) 
Premieres Sunday, Feb. 19 at 9/8c
WHAT'S IT ABOUT?: Based on Liane Moriarity’s darkly comedic novel, the seven-episode limited series centers on three mothers — played by Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon and Shailene Woodley (_The Descendants_) — whose seemingly perfect lives unravel to the point of murder.

WHY WE LIKE IT: The central mystery had us hooked right out of the gate, and the performances from the A-list trio are spot-on (particularly Witherspoon, in her most riotous turn since 2001’s _Legally Blonde_).
https://tvline.com/gallery/best-new-tv-shows-of-winter-2017/#!4/big-little-lies-best-new-shows/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its the 31st here so I am more than ready to give 2016 the middle finger and say ta-ta beyotch.

Happy New Year's everyone :') Let's hope for a bright 2017.


----------



## Propagandalf

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, but not the fandom. I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join.

Just wanted to say "hi" and am curious how many people here have actually had a chance to meet Alex?


----------



## emeld

he will be shooting "aftermath" with keira knightley starting on 7th january in hamburg. and it will be shooing next 3 months. so he wont go NY.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its the 31st here so I am more than ready to give 2016 the middle finger and say ta-ta beyotch.
> 
> Happy New Year's everyone :') Let's hope for a bright 2017.



Happy New Year! May the rest of your summer's weather not be so bloody hot and flash floody!



Propagandalf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but not the fandom. I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join.
> 
> Just wanted to say "hi" and am curious how many people here have actually had a chance to meet Alex?



Welcome! I like your user name.



emeld said:


> he will be shooting "aftermath" with keira knightley starting on 7th january in hamburg. and it will be shooing next 3 months. so he wont go NY.



Per the link provided a few days ago shooting starts on Wednesday the 10th, but I'm presuming he'll be doing preproduction next week. This doesn't prevent him from spending NYE in New York. However, Valter is still still in Bali so Alex might be as well.
If you mean going back for an extended time in New York, no, that won't be happening anytime soon, not with his filming schedule the next few months.


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its the 31st here so I am more than ready to give 2016 the middle finger and say ta-ta beyotch.
> 
> Happy New Year's everyone :') Let's hope for a bright 2017.



I'm with you. I'll be happy to see 2016 go.


----------



## VampFan

One good thing about 2017 is we have at least 2 new Alex movies on Netflix and an HBO series to get a Skars fix. Looking forward to that. Wishing everyone here a very Happy New Year.


----------



## Propagandalf

Daily Mail (I know, totally not reputable) claim that Alex and Alexa rang the New year in together at an NY Masquerade ball. But no pics of them together or him at all. Just her posing.


----------



## AnBuW

I don't think so ... It seems Alexander wasn't there. Honestly, there are many photos of her and her friends (including ex Matt Hitt) that if he was there he would have been captured somehow. I understand being privat about relationship (not posing together, kissing publicly, posting love photos, talking about each other during professional interviews), but to hide in some extreme cases looks like paranoia or that one person is ashamed of the other and doesn't want to be seen publicly with him/her, introduce to friends etc ... You don't have to 'sell' your relationship and use it as PR, but you can still have it like any other couple and  function normally.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> One good thing about 2017 is we have at least 2 new Alex movies on Netflix and an HBO series to get a Skars fix. Looking forward to that. Wishing everyone here a very Happy New Year.



I like Alex's role choices, but it is often difficult to go see his movies if you don't live in a major city. So knowing that two of his projects will be seen widely: BLL on HBO and Mute on Netflix, is nice. And The Aftermath is a studio film so that should see a release outside just indie theaters.



Propagandalf said:


> Daily Mail (I know, totally not reputable) claim that Alex and Alexa rang the New year in together at an NY Masquerade ball. But no pics of them together or him at all. Just her posing.





AnBuW said:


> I don't think so ... It seems Alexander wasn't there. Honestly, there are many photos of her and her friends (including ex Matt Hitt) that if he was there he would have been captured somehow. I understand being privat about relationship (not posing together, kissing publicly, posting love photos, talking about each other during professional interviews), but to hide in some extreme cases looks like paranoia or that one person is ashamed of the other and doesn't want to be seen publicly with him/her, introduce to friends etc ... You don't have to 'sell' your relationship and use it as PR, but you can still have it like any other couple and  function normally.



In trying to decipher DailyFailSpeak, I don't think they were claiming that Alex was with Alexa on NYE, though they did mention him a lot. And now his hometown is apparently NYC and not Stockholm. 
He definitely wasn't there.
As for Alex and his privacy regarding relationships, this does get brought up quite a bit, that he's almost too private.  But if he'd been there he wouldn't have hidden. With this relationship he's never hid that he was dating her. They didn't, and don't, get papped much, but still got photographed and mentioned on social media, both by fans and her friends. And in many of these photographs they'd actually be holding hands and being couply. Nor has he been trying to run the other way once he spotted a pap, even if he obviously hasn't liked being papped.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Esizzle

Crying Terry from WOE. Its out on DirectTV in USA today!


----------



## jooa

*Alexander Skarsgård is a silent bartender in first look at Duncan Jones’ Mute*




Duncan Jones has traveled to the lunar landscape with _Moon _and the fantasy world of Azeroth with _Warcraft_, but for his next project, he’s turning his eye to futuristic Berlin.

For years, the director has talked about wanting to make his sci-fi thriller _Mute_, and now the project is finally coming to life. EW has an exclusive look at the first three images from the film, introducing Alexander Skarsgård as the tight-lipped protagonist and Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux as two sketchy surgeons.

Set in Berlin in 2052, _Mute _follows a bartender named Leo (Skarsgård) who lost the ability to speak after a childhood accident. After his beloved girlfriend Naadirah (played by Seyneb Saleh) unexpectedly disappears, he sets out on a noir-ish quest to find her, diving deep into the city’s seedy, neon underworld. (Jones has said before that his futuristic version of Berlin draws influence from both _Blade Runner _and _Casablanca_.)

The only recurring clue that Leo finds is a pair of wise-cracking American surgeons: Rudd, wearing a hell of a mustache, and Theroux, wearing a hell of a wig.

Jones co-wrote the script with Michael Robert Johnson (_Sherlock Holmes_), and he’s said in the past that _Mute _is somehow connected to his 2009 debut film _Moon, _which stars Sam Rockwell as a man working as a solitary miner on the Earth’s moon.

Netflix signed on to distribute _Mute _last year, and it’s expected to hit the streaming service later in 2017.
source: http://ew.com/movies/2017/01/06/ale.../?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter


----------



## jooa

From WOE


----------



## Julia_W

Another article on Mute.  It gives a little more information on the Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux characters.  Their names are Cactus Bill and Duck and are based on Hawk Eye and Trapper John in Mash.
http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2017/01/06/duncan-jones-mute-first-look


----------



## Esizzle

Alex starts filming The Aftermath this week. I hope we get to see his look pretty soon (hoping for longer hair but his hair in Bali were still pretty short LOL). Has anyone here read the book?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Alex starts filming The Aftermath this week. I hope we get to see his look pretty soon (hoping for longer hair but his hair in Bali were still pretty short LOL). Has anyone here read the book?


 It would be great if we actually got production stills from this movie while they were filming.
I read the book a couple of months ago. It does read like the script it was actually written as, to me it's not a completely fleshed out novel. If done well it could be a very good movie though. In the book I think almost all of Alex's scenes are interior scenes, so if remains that way in the book unlikely to get outdoor shots even if it's an open set.

Entertainment Weekly has an article on BLL in this week's edition, but only excerpted on their website, Alex is mentioned a little more in the actual magazine, but here's the web article:
http://ew.com/tv/2017/01/06/big-little-lies-reese-witherspoon-nicole-kidman-preview/


----------



## Esizzle

Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon were at GG representing BLL. I wish Alexander could have been there too. Always a treat watching him look sharp in a  well tailored suit!


----------



## Esizzle

I truly love how much buzz Big Little Lies is getting. I hope the show lives up to the buzz and we get to see some awards for it next season!! HBO + Skarsgard is always a wonderful combo.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

From The Library:

More portraits of Alex by *François Berthier* and *Nicolas Gerardin* at the *Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016):

Photographer:  *Nicolas Gerardin*:




Photographer:  *François Berthier*:









Source:  *SkarsgardBrasil.com*

http://skarsgardbrasil.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=48

Also by *François Berthier*:







 Source:  *AguDeStyles* twitter

https://twitter.com/AguDeStyles/status/818897668093149184

Is this new or new/old? Hard to tell with the taggings.

From instagram today (January 10, 2017):






#celebrity #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #trueblood #182 #194 #Swedish #hbo #waroneveryone #miniseries #London #Stockholm #instalike #instagram #instapeople #instacelebrity #instagood #insta #actor #potd #picoftheday #pixoftheday #pictureoftheday #legendsoftarzan #Tarzan #humble #downtoearth #bereal #besomebody #fitness

-*unkerhammett* instagram


----------



## audiogirl

Btw, Perry's five years younger than Celeste in the BLL book.


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> More portraits of Alex by *François Berthier* and *Nicolas Gerardin* at the *Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016):
> 
> Photographer:  *Nicolas Gerardin*:
> 
> View attachment 3570623
> 
> 
> Photographer:  *François Berthier*:
> 
> View attachment 3570624
> View attachment 3570625
> View attachment 3570626
> View attachment 3570627
> View attachment 3570628
> View attachment 3570629
> 
> 
> Source:  *SkarsgardBrasil.com*
> 
> http://skarsgardbrasil.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=48
> 
> Also by *François Berthier*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AguDeStyles* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/AguDeStyles/status/818897668093149184
> 
> Is this new or new/old? Hard to tell with the taggings.
> 
> From instagram today (January 10, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #celebrity #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #trueblood #182 #194 #Swedish #hbo #waroneveryone #miniseries #London #Stockholm #instalike #instagram #instapeople #instacelebrity #instagood #insta #actor #potd #picoftheday #pixoftheday #pictureoftheday #legendsoftarzan #Tarzan #humble #downtoearth #bereal #besomebody #fitness
> 
> -*unkerhammett* instagram


Thanks Santress! Alex looked so beautiful at that film festival. Definitely one of the top 10 looks of him for me!
I wonder if the new fan pic is from when he was going to or returning from Bali. The guy looks like he works on an asian airline?...


----------



## Esizzle

audiogirl said:


> Btw, Perry's five years younger than Celeste in the BLL book.


Wait what? I have read the book and dont remember that being part of their character profile? If anything, I thought Perry was a few years older than Celeste though their ages were never mentioned (I am certain). In the series, Perry is supposed to be Celeste's hot young husband though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Perry is written as slightly older in the book. He's younger in the series.


----------



## audiogirl

He's definitely younger than Celeste in the book. I actually made a comment about it on FB (private group), when I read it. I'm going to be reading it again soon before the series debut. I'll find the quote then.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> More portraits of Alex by *François Berthier* and *Nicolas Gerardin* at the *Deauville American Film Festival* (September 8, 2016):
> 
> Photographer:  *Nicolas Gerardin*:
> 
> View attachment 3570623
> 
> 
> Photographer:  *François Berthier*:
> 
> View attachment 3570624
> View attachment 3570625
> View attachment 3570626
> View attachment 3570627
> View attachment 3570628
> View attachment 3570629
> 
> 
> Source:  *SkarsgardBrasil.com*
> 
> http://skarsgardbrasil.com/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=48
> 
> Also by *François Berthier*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AguDeStyles* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/AguDeStyles/status/818897668093149184
> 
> Is this new or new/old? Hard to tell with the taggings.
> 
> From instagram today (January 10, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #celebrity #alexanderskarsgard #Tarzan #trueblood #182 #194 #Swedish #hbo #waroneveryone #miniseries #London #Stockholm #instalike #instagram #instapeople #instacelebrity #instagood #insta #actor #potd #picoftheday #pixoftheday #pictureoftheday #legendsoftarzan #Tarzan #humble #downtoearth #bereal #besomebody #fitness
> 
> -*unkerhammett* instagram



Thanks for the Deauville pics, he had some really good photo sets from this fest.
And thanks for the newish candid.



Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress! Alex looked so beautiful at that film festival. Definitely one of the top 10 looks of him for me!
> I wonder if the new fan pic is from when he was going to or returning from Bali. The guy looks like he works on an asian airline?...


I think that is probably a Bali flight related pic.

Here's hoping someone recognizes him when he's in Prague and Hamburg, because unless/until he's back in the States for BLL promo, we'll still be in this photo/sighting drought.

As for Perry's age in the book, for whatever reason I have a memory of reading Celeste's remembering of first meeting Perry was that she was around 25 and he a bit older. Either way, it wasn't a plot point as it appears to be in the series. Or at least the synopsis.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the Deauville pics, he had some really good photo sets from this fest.
> And thanks for the newish candid.
> 
> 
> I think that is probably a Bali flight related pic.
> 
> Here's hoping someone recognizes him when he's in Prague and Hamburg, because unless/until he's back in the States for BLL promo, we'll still be in this photo/sighting drought.
> 
> As for Perry's age in the book, for whatever reason I have a memory of reading Celeste's remembering of first meeting Perry was that she was around 25 and he a bit older. Either way, it wasn't a plot point as it appears to be in the series. Or at least the synopsis.


Cant wait for BLL promo!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The ladies will be the primary focus for promo, but I'm sure they'll get Alex in there somewhere. The ladies have Elle covers and here's a brief snippet of the interview with Nicole:

*On shooting sex scenes in Big Little Lies:*
So many of the bruises you see on me aren't fake. I had to do a shower scene where you would see a lot of them, and I asked them not to put makeup on me. It needed to be pretty raw and out there. There's certain choreography that you need for a scene like that, so that you don't actually get your cheekbone shattered, but a lot of the time, they'd say, 'Oh, you can put some pads in your back,' and I would say no, because you might be able to see them. I also felt that the nudity was a part of it. It wasn't about exploitation. It really feeds into their relationship. You really get their sexuality through that.
http://www.elle.com/culture/celebri...icole-kidman-february-2017-elle-cover-reveal/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye. 

Super HQ promo still of Alex and Nicole Kidman in *Big Little Lies*:





Source:

http://highlighthollywood.com/2017/...-laura-dern-debuts-feb-19-exclusively-on-hbo/


----------



## jooa

New trailer for BLL


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As for Perry's age in the book, for whatever reason I have a memory of reading Celeste's remembering of first meeting Perry was that she was around 25 and he a bit older. Either way, it wasn't a plot point as it appears to be in the series. Or at least the synopsis.


 So I decided to figure this out. For whatever weird reason it's only in the audio version (in my case it's Audible). It would have been around page 341 in chapter 56 where she's reminiscing about when they bought their house.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In the book its page 332 and there is zero mention of his age.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In the book its page 332 and there is zero mention of his age.


Well, in my paperback edition (had they included the line) it would have been on page 341 in chapter 56. I realize there is no mention in the book. It's only in the audiobook, also chapter 56. It doesn't show up in either my paperback or several ebooks I've looked at.

I don't have the slightest idea why there's a difference. I don't even know if there are other lines added or different. It would be way too much work to find out.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's odd that they seemed to have added that to the audio book while not having it in the original book. 
I've put in a request to the library for it, so I can reread it before it airs. And, unlike last year when I first read it, there are a lot of requests for it. I'm presuming that people are now paying attention to the fact that it's airing next month.
BLL had a panel today at the TCAs, no mention of Alex, or any of the other male actors, though screenwriter David Kelley was there.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...en-reese-witherspoon-nicole-kidman-say-964393
http://ew.com/tv/2017/01/14/big-little-lies-hbo-book/

And right now it appears that Fever Heart will start filming in Vancouver in May.
http://yvrshoots.com/2017/01/new-mo...gne-expected-to-film-in-vancouver-in-may.html


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for the updates, buckeye. Finally Alex will be on this side of the Atlantic. His bestie Joel is shooting his netflix series in Vancouver too.
Saw WOE today. Weird movie but I liked Alex in it. He looked hot! Recommend to watch it at least once.

Wait Joel is actually Alex's brothers bestie. Nevermind haha. But they are friends from what I can gather.


----------



## audiogirl

Sometimes they'll change words like torch to flashlight or lift to elevator in American versions of audiobooks, but that's usually in the print version as well. Sometimes something becomes factually untrue, embarrassing, or entangled legally, and the author may only change it in the audiobook since it might be produced after the books are printed. Same thing for typos. I mean it helps a little to know he's younger, but it doesn't really matter.

Audiobooks can be released at the same time as the print version, but sometimes it is later. Damned if I can figure out why this was added.


----------



## Esizzle

audiogirl said:


> Sometimes they'll change words like torch to flashlight or lift to elevator in American versions of audiobooks, but that's usually in the print version as well. Sometimes something becomes factually untrue, embarrassing, or entangled legally, and the author may only change it in the audiobook since it might be produced after the books are printed. Same thing for typos. I mean it helps a little to know he's younger, but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Audiobooks can be released at the same time as the print version, but sometimes it is later. Damned if I can figure out why this was added.


That is very interesting that they would mention it in the audio book and nowhere else. I thought Perry being younger was only part of the series. When I read the book, which was before the the series was announced, I always imagined Perry being at least a few years older than Celeste. To me that defined so much of their relationship, that Perry was older, richer and more powerful than Celeste. Cant wait to see how it is written in the series.


----------



## audiogirl

Sometimes they'll add a change to a subsequent print run. But I checked a couple of ebook versions, and they match the print version. And it certainly doesn't take much to change an ebook.

It's a little odd, especially since it doesn't really impact the story.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates & research, ladies.

From ASN:

More promo posters for *Big Little Lies* featuring Alex, Nicole Kidman Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Laura Dern, Jeffrey Nordling, Adam Scott and Zoë Kravitz!








Source:  *Dreamstateconcepts.com*
http://www.dreamstateconcepts.com/hbo/


----------



## audiogirl

OK we have a poster of his.ear.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Sometimes they'll add a change to a subsequent print run. But I checked a couple of ebook versions, and they match the print version. And it certainly doesn't take much to change an ebook.
> 
> It's a little odd, especially since it doesn't really impact the story.



The audiobook was released at the same as the print/ebook. I don't know what the time frame for recording the audio was, perhaps it was a bit earlier and they were going off of an earlier proof? (throws up hands).
At least we know we were remembering things correctly, it just depended on the medium we were reading or listening to.



audiogirl said:


> OK we have a poster of his.ear.



I like that one!  The rest of them seem unfinished or not quite high-quality in terms of presentation.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New behind-the-scenes *True Blood* set pic of Alex unearthed today by *bfx_creatives*:




Caption:  "True Blood."
Source:  *cnelsonfx instagram* (originally posted 08/26/15) via *bfx_creatives* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm quite fascinated by his eyelashes in that pic, they're quite long. I don't think it's fair that his lashes are longer than mine 

So is this S4, waaaay back in 2011? Ah, TB you could have been so much better than the way you ended. But Alex has done well, career-wise, since then. With the exception of LOT, his roles haven't been in 'big' movies, but they've been interesting roles and movies.


----------



## Esizzle

Cute snippet of an interview Alex did on Chelsea back in July while promoting Tarzan. The whole interview is available on Chelsea's netflix show. You would have to search for interviews in July to find his.


----------



## AnBuW

Chelsea's comment about Stellan having a baby at 61 was rude and Alexander was visibly confused and speechless for the moment


----------



## BagBerry13

It might be rude but it's true. The kid is lucky when Stellan will get to see him graduate high school. Everything after that is bonus.
Also older sperm has risks for the child to be disabled or to get other chronic diseases. You should just stop at some point especially Stellan who already has enough children.


----------



## scarlet555

AnBuW said:


> Chelsea's comment about Stellan having a baby at 61 was rude and Alexander was visibly confused and speechless for the moment


Yeah, agree, she is a major B.  So what?  Then she goes on to asking him from how many women, so F inappropriate, how is this Alexander relevant or do does anyone think Alexander is happy about it if his dad had multiple partners, you think he wants to hear about it on TV, in an interview?  She is such a prick, it's still his dad. He can say crap about his own father if he wants, but when a stranger does it, it doesn't matter if it's true.


----------



## SWlife

I bet Alex knew going in that she would ask rude & inappropriate questions. I thought he handled himself very well.


----------



## Esizzle

AnBuW said:


> Chelsea's comment about Stellan having a baby at 61 was rude and Alexander was visibly confused and speechless for the moment


Thats chelsea's brand of humor though. She always makes blunt comments and tries it to make it funny. Even thought comment was rude, it is the truth. We were all thinking it. Alex handled it well.


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> It might be rude but it's true. The kid is lucky when Stellan will get to see him graduate high school. Everything after that is bonus.
> Also older sperm has risks for the child to be disabled or to get other chronic diseases. You should just stop at some point especially Stellan who already has enough children.


Right! Alex is 40 and his dad is around. The youngest kid will not have his dad around at 40. I understand why Stellan had his 7th and 8th kid though (for his wife). 
Older fathers have been linked to Autism in children though the research isnt very solid on it just yet.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Legend of Tarzan debuts on HBO on Saturday February 18, with BLL debuting the next day, it'll be a nice Alex weekend for those with HBO.
http://www.hbo.com/schedule?date=2017-02-18

And WOE is now available on iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/ie/movie/war-on-everyone/id1151151230

I'm not an iTunes fan, so I'm hoping that it either gets a US dvd release date or shows up on Amazon as a download.


----------



## Esizzle

Maybe WOE will comes out on Netflix or HBOgo.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Shared on Kristin's twitter today (January 25, 2017):

my Daddy #alexanderskarsgard supports #rights 4 all. Help us help 10 charities fight & get this limited Ed T-shirt! http://www.represent.com/womensrights 







https://twitter.com/BauervanStraten/status/824391063120916480


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex with Alexa in Calvert Avenue, Shoreditch (London, UK) today (January 27, 2017).






• Not everyday you get to have lunch in the same room with #alexachung x

-*temi.tutu* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPxU3cFgMtg/?taken-by=temi.tutu


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Thank you, Santress!!  What would we do without your great finds?!  He looks good, as always.


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

So they are together. I have been wondering for a while if they are still a couple. To make their relationship work must be incredibly hard with their separate work schedules. They obviously love each other to have made it this far.


----------



## Askarbb

Skarsgardforlife❤️ said:


> So they are together. I have been wondering for a while if they are still a couple. To make their relationship work must be incredibly hard with their separate work schedules. They obviously love each other to have made it this far.


Give me a break. "Love" he did the same stuff for Kate in fact he was seen with Kate and being far more affectionate with Kate than Alexa and they lasted longer. How did that turn out? Exactly. I don't buy he loves Alexa not for a second. Alexa is not the type you settle down with. She is the type of girl you have fun with till you find someone to be serious with.


----------



## Esizzle

Skarsgardforlife❤️ said:


> So they are together. I have been wondering for a while if they are still a couple. To make their relationship work must be incredibly hard with their separate work schedules. They obviously love each other to have made it this far.


I think it's convenience more than true love tbh. She wasn't even with him and the rest of the skarsgards (and their significant others) for the holidays. Seems like they see each when they feel like it without making any special accommodations. Just my opinion though, I don't know either of them personally lol


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> Stealth shot of Alex with Alexa in Calvert Avenue, Shoreditch (London, UK) today (January 27, 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Not everyday you get to have lunch in the same room with #alexachung x
> 
> -*temi.tutu* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPxU3cFgMtg/?taken-by=temi.tutu


Thanks santress! Alex is looking good. Love that hair.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Santress!!  What would we do without your great finds?!  He looks good, as always.



He does. And looking at the pic posted yesterday, it does seem  like he's lost a bit of weight for the Aftermath role, which isn't surprising.



Esizzle said:


> I think it's convenience more than true love tbh. She wasn't even with him and the rest of the skarsgards (and their significant others) for the holidays. Seems like they see each when they feel like it without making any special accommodations. Just my opinion though, I don't know either of them personally lol



I don't think it's truly convenience, I think they enjoy each's other's company enough to continue to be a couple. But, yeah, her doing a NYE party gig and not spending any time in Bali with his family and their partners doesn't do anything to convince me that it's just not that serious anymore. He was spotted in London two weeks ago, so this is the shortest time apart they've had in several months. He's not the lead, so he may have more time to spend with her during this shoot. They may have decided the best way for them to remain a couple is to not spend that much time together anymore.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does. And looking at the pic posted yesterday, it does seem  like he's lost a bit of weight for the Aftermath role, which isn't surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's truly convenience, I think they enjoy each's other's company enough to continue to be a couple. But, yeah, her doing a NYE party gig and not spending any time in Bali with his family and their partners doesn't do anything to convince me that it's just not that serious anymore. He was spotted in London two weeks ago, so this is the shortest time apart they've had in several months. He's not the lead, so he may have more time to spend with her during this shoot. They may have decided the best way for them to remain a couple is to not spend that much time together anymore.



Then that isn't really being a couple lol thats being friends with benefits. Couples spend time together. There are couples with super busy schedules who make it work far better than whatever is going on between Alexa and him. Notice how every picture of them together whether leaked or through paparazzi they are not affectionate? They were in the beginning. I don't doubt he has feelings for Alexa I just don't buy it is love. Alex is super close to his family.  The only thing in my personal opinion makes sense is he WAS serious with her. Very serious. She met his family in Sweden (there were rumors she got kicked out of his mothers house)  she didn't get along with his family so Alex distanced himself a bit. He didn't fully lose interest but to me it was enough for him to put the breaks on everything. That would explain far more considering he was crazy busy with Tarzan and he still managed to make time for her.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does. And looking at the pic posted yesterday, it does seem  like he's lost a bit of weight for the Aftermath role, which isn't surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's truly convenience, I think they enjoy each's other's company enough to continue to be a couple. But, yeah, her doing a NYE party gig and not spending any time in Bali with his family and their partners doesn't do anything to convince me that it's just not that serious anymore. He was spotted in London two weeks ago, so this is the shortest time apart they've had in several months. He's not the lead, so he may have more time to spend with her during this shoot. They may have decided the best way for them to remain a couple is to not spend that much time together anymore.


Thats what I meant by convenience...not going out of the way to spend time together but when they do spend time together, they enjoy each others company. 
Where was he spotted in London a couple weeks back? Just curious. Any pics?


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> Then that isn't really being a couple lol thats being friends with benefits. Couples spend time together. There are couples with super busy schedules who make it work far better than whatever is going on between Alexa and him. Notice how every picture of them together whether leaked or through paparazzi they are not affectionate? They were in the beginning. I don't doubt he has feelings for Alexa I just don't buy it is love. Alex is super close to his family.  The only thing in my personal opinion makes sense is he WAS serious with her. Very serious. She met his family in Sweden (there were rumors she got kicked out of his mothers house)  she didn't get along with his family so Alex distanced himself a bit. He didn't fully lose interest but to me it was enough for him to put the breaks on everything. That would explain far more considering he was crazy busy with Tarzan and he still managed to make time for her.


In all fairness, the fan pics we have seen in recent few times only represent a second of their life, so we cant really judge if they are affectionate with each other or not. Everyone isnt physically affectionate at all times and if they are just having a conversation it can come across if creeper fan pics as "distant". Whats this thing about Alexa getting kicked out of My's house or Alexa not getting along with Alex's family? No evidence that I have seen or read. Where did you read it? Do you mind PMing me if you arent comfortable writing it on the board. I am very curious.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> In all fairness, the fan pics we have seen in recent few times only represent a second of their life, so we cant really judge if they are affectionate with each other or not. Everyone isnt physically affectionate at all times and if they are just having a conversation it can come across if creeper fan pics as "distant". Whats this thing about Alexa getting kicked out of My's house or Alexa not getting along with Alex's family? No evidence that I have seen or read. Where did you read it? Do you mind PMing me if you arent comfortable writing it on the board. I am very curious.



Lol Yes I know some couples aren't affectionate. It is true some couples love each other dearly but just aren't affectionate. it is just almost unheard of for a couple to go from being extremely affectionate to being not at all affectionate unless they are growing apart. In the beginning they were all over each other and then slowly they were only holding hands and now they don't do any of that. It was like slowly but surely their affection started to diminish. Even creeper picks in the beginning you could see they were into each other. Normally when couples aren't affectionate they stay that way. Now it just seems like they are going through the motions. That is just my opinion though.  

I don't remember what forum it was but I saw it on a different forum. Someone from Sweden posted the story. when they were dating for a little while he took her to Sweden and she got kicked out of My's house i believe the person said it was because she was trying to take pictures. She apparently didn't stay in Sweden long after that.  As far as Alex family not liking her, she has been photographed with MY but everytime my looks mad. I wish I had the pic of them outside of the Sweden premiere of Tarzan. Everyone was talking about how you can see how she feels about Alexa it is all in her face. Again I read it a long time ago so I don't have screenshots of what was said I am just going off memory but if I did I would post it. I took your questions as curiosity. I didn't take it offensively. I just wish I could have provided more information and proof.  The reason I believe it even if it is just a rumor is because there are never any pictures of her around his family even at the same event.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*8 Reasons Why Mute Could Be The Sci-Fi Film Of The Year*
Many a masterpiece falls into the sci-fi category, with director Duncan Jones adding his film _Moon_ to that list way back in 2009. His adoration for the genre is in every frame, and using minimal cast with one setting (hint, it’s in the title) Jones crafted a movie that was unfortunately not seen by many but treasured by those who were lucky enough to catch it.

At the end of last year, Jones finally announced that his next film, _Mute_, is going into production to be released exclusively by Netflix. First discussed around the time _Moon _came out, _Mute_ has been quickly picking up a lot of buzz and finding itself highly anticipated by most, and here are 8 reasons why it just might be this year’s best sci-fi movie.

5) Alexander Skarsgård Is The Lead
So far, Jones has produced some great performances from his lead actors. Sam Rockwell’s one-man show in _Moon_, the chemistry between Jake Gyllenhal and Michelle Monaghan in _Source Code_, even Toby Kebbel’s part in _Warcraft_ as a conflicted Orc is great despite the crumbling film around him.

Alexander Skarsgård is a very talented actor who has yet to have opportunity to really make his mark on the big screen. Despite this, you only have to look at some of his work on the smaller screen to see he’s a leading man in the making. Charismatic, varied performances in the likes of _True Blood_ and _Generation Kill_ demonstrate his raw ability and seeing how he handles a completely mute character is one of the more intriguing aspects of the film. Carrying a movie with nothing but facial expressions will certainly be no easy feat.

Skarsgård has the looks and talent to pull it off though, and if he delivers a lead performance as strong as others have in Jones’ previous work, then hopefully the memories of _The Legend Of Tarzan_ will fade, finally putting the actor on the map.

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/8-reasons-mute-scifi-film-year/


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> Then that isn't really being a couple lol thats being friends with benefits. Couples spend time together. There are couples with super busy schedules who make it work far better than whatever is going on between Alexa and him. Notice how every picture of them together whether leaked or through paparazzi they are not affectionate? They were in the beginning. I don't doubt he has feelings for Alexa I just don't buy it is love. Alex is super close to his family.  The only thing in my personal opinion makes sense is he WAS serious with her. Very serious. She met his family in Sweden (there were *rumors* she got kicked out of his mothers house)  she didn't get along with his family so Alex distanced himself a bit. He didn't fully lose interest but to me it was enough for him to put the breaks on everything. That would explain far more considering he was crazy busy with Tarzan and he still managed to make time for her.



Exactly! They are just rumors and malicious ones, if I may say so, from unknown sources, without any evidence or proof whatsoever. As I've said before, there's this certain group of Alex followers and trubies who always demonize Alex's lady friends, even by spreading downright lies and representing their own corrupted opinions as truth and well resourced solid facts. No wonder Alexa is so hated amongst the fandom. This happened with poor Kate Bosworth too.

I'm not saying there's not a seed of truth in those _speculations _but until I get my magic wand and ability to read minds and "see things" I put these anonymous rumors in the same category with the claims that Alex is a woman abuser


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> Exactly! They are just rumors and malicious ones, if I may say so, from unknown sources, without any evidence or proof whatsoever. As I've said before, there's this certain group of Alex followers and trubies who always demonize Alex's lady friends, even by spreading downright lies and representing their own corrupted opinions as truth and well resourced solid facts. No wonder Alexa is so hated amongst the fandom. This happened with poor Kate Bosworth too.
> 
> I'm not saying there's not a seed of truth in those _speculations _but until I get my magic wand and ability to read minds and "see things" I put these anonymous rumors in the same category with the claims that Alex is a woman abuser


You can do whatever you like no said you couldn't no proof? Body language and pictures=proof. Why are there always pictures of Alex spending time with her family but not his?? Why are there always pictures of him with her friends and not his? Why are there always pictures of them in London but not really any of her in Sweden? That alone in and of itself is very very telling.  With Kate it was different there are pictures of her with his brothers. Her spending time with him all throughout Sweden. Pictures of her with his friends.


----------



## shephardoffire

Askarbb said:


> You can do whatever you like no said you couldn't no proof? Body language and pictures=proof. Why are there always pictures of Alex spending time with her family but not his?? Why are there always pictures of him with her friends and not his? Why are there always pictures of them in London but not really any of her in Sweden? That alone in and of itself is very very telling.  With Kate it was different there are pictures of her with his brothers. Her spending time with him all throughout Sweden. Pictures of her with his friends.



https://www.instagram.com/p/BPw7R31gcbw/?hl=en

Sorta seems like she posted this and then three hours later he broke up with her.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> You can do whatever you like no said you couldn't no proof? Body language and pictures=proof. Why are there always pictures of Alex spending time with her family but not his?? Why are there always pictures of him with her friends and not his? Why are there always pictures of them in London but not really any of her in Sweden? That alone in and of itself is very very telling.  With Kate it was different there are pictures of her with his brothers. Her spending time with him all throughout Sweden. Pictures of her with his friends.



Um.., actually I didn't  comment on their relationship status or feelings, but just the nasty unsourced rumors.

But because you brought this up,  I wouldn't read too much of their "body language" basing on a very few creeper and pap shots. Besides the Kate Bosworth haters, obviously current Alexa haters used to say the very same things about her and Alex, like Alex always looked miserable and his family hated her, you see a pattern here? Or if Alex ever looked happy the photos were staged for PR. 

I've seen enough celebs shoving their tongues down each others throats and the very next day they've split, so it's pretty hard to interpret anyone's body language, unless you're a telepath


----------



## Esizzle

shephardoffire said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPw7R31gcbw/?hl=en
> 
> Sorta seems like she posted this and then three hours later he broke up with her.


How do you know he broke up with her?


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> Um.., actually I didn't  comment on their relationship status or feelings, but just the nasty unsourced rumors.
> 
> But because you brought this up,  I wouldn't read too much of their "body language" basing on a very few creeper and pap shots. Besides the Kate Bosworth haters, obviously current Alexa haters used to say the very same things about her and Alex, like Alex always looked miserable and his family hated her, you see a pattern here? Or if Alex ever looked happy the photos were staged for PR.
> 
> I've seen enough celebs shoving their tongues down each others throats and the very next day they've split, so it's pretty hard to interpret anyone's body language, unless you're a telepath




You said you wouldn't buy it then I said you could do whatever you want. I don't really know what you are insinuating. I was never a Kate hater. How anyone could say that his family and friends hated Kate when she spent an enormous amount of time with his family? I can see why they say that about Alexa because Alexa and Alex both seem to be more focused on their careers.  Pointing things out doesn't automatically make someone an Alexa hater. So definitely no pattern whatsoever. I never ever said Alex looked miserable or even unhappy. I believe I even said In my personal opinion he has feelings for her. He must because why else would he continue to see her? I said that doesn't mean he loves her or even that he is in love with her.


----------



## shephardoffire

Esizzle said:


> How do you know he broke up with her?



That's the point; no one knows, it's just what it seems. What about that caption she posted makes you think otherwise..? Would you stay with someone who treated you that way, if you were either one of them?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

shephardoffire said:


> That's the point; no one knows, it's just what it seems. *What about that caption she posted makes you think otherwise..? *Would you stay with someone who treated you that way, if you were either one of them?



It's not unusual for her to post cryptic messages that don't probably mean anything. So I'm not interpreting that to mean anything concerning her relationship with Alex.


----------



## Chloe302225

shephardoffire said:


> That's the point; no one knows, it's just what it seems. What about that caption she posted makes you think otherwise..? Would you stay with someone who treated you that way, if you were either one of them?


I think it was just a joke based on a popular meme that goes around. Instead of posting the meme she made one out of pictures of herself. I dont think it had any direct relation to something personal just something she thought was funny.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> You said you wouldn't buy it then I said you could do whatever you want. I don't really know what you are insinuating. I was never a Kate hater. How anyone could say that his family and friends hated Kate when she spent an enormous amount of time with his family? I can see why they say that about Alexa because Alexa and Alex both seem to be more focused on their careers.  Pointing things out doesn't automatically make someone an Alexa hater. So definitely no pattern whatsoever. I never ever said Alex looked miserable or even unhappy. I believe I even said In my personal opinion he has feelings for her. He must because why else would he continue to see her? I said that doesn't mean he loves her or even that he is in love with her.



One more time, I was commenting on nasty rumors about Alexa being kicked out of My's house. Sorry if I don't find unsourced anonymous rumors or body language in stalker photos good enough proof on that particular subject (or any subject as a matter).  Also I'm not insinuating anything. I think I was pretty clear but  obviously I wasn't if you thought I referred you as a Kate or Alexa hater. I was speaking generally and if you've followed Alex since KB era you must know there are/were lots of Kate haters although now they appear very tame compared to Alexa haters but they were as good at making things up, reading minds and body languages


----------



## GlamazonD

shephardoffire said:


> That's the point; no one knows, it's just what it seems. What about that caption she posted makes you think otherwise..? Would you stay with someone who treated you that way, if you were either one of them?



Sorry but I think that's a whole lot of wishful thinking. I don't even know whether they are together or not but nothing in that post indicates they're split either


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> Sorry but I think that's a whole lot of wishful thinking. I don't even know whether they are together or not but nothing in that post indicates they're split either


Yet you don't know they haven't unless you are a telapath


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> Yet you don't know they haven't unless you are *a telapath*



We're all Sookie Stackhouse here! 

For me, based on her sense of humor and the way she posts on social media, I'm going with it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## jooa

I'm not a telepath nor I want to be one  but based on the real facts not some 'alternative facts' or speculations I think that they're still together. Why I think that? The facts are yesterday Alex was with Alexa, both all smiles, at a baby shower for Alexa's friend Aimee Phillips.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> Yet you don't know they haven't unless you are a telapath



^????? What is you point here? I just said *I don't know *whether they are together or not. I don't even want to know lol. I'm not the one who reads minds and body languages but many Alex followers seem to have those abilities, maybe it's Sookie's influence indeed


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> I'm not a telepath nor I want to be one  but based on the real facts not some 'alternative facts' or speculations I think that they're still together. Why I think that? The facts are yesterday Alex was with Alexa, both all smiles, at a baby shower for Alexa's friend Aimee Phillips.


So to keep track of Alex, just follow Alexa's friends. She has so many how does one keep track of all of them. Are those pics on instagram or snapchat?


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> I'm not a telepath nor I want to be one  but based on the real facts not some 'alternative facts' or speculations I think that they're still together. Why I think that? The facts are yesterday Alex was with Alexa, both all smiles, at a baby shower for Alexa's friend Aimee Phillips.


So now anyone who has a differing view of things are using lies (alternative facts)? So you were there at this baby shower because according to Glamazon D that is a rumor with no proof and we shouldn't buy it. Where the heck did I say I read minds? Even Alex fans don't imply they are mind readers. Body language says a lot more than you think. Thats fine if you personally don't. You just seem to keep making it like your opinions are facts. They are not  you just have a different opinion than other people (other Alex fans)


----------



## jooa

*@Esizzle* They're instagram stories.


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> *@Esizzle* They're instagram stories.


Again no pics=didn't happen.


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> *@Esizzle* They're instagram stories.


Thanks


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> Again no pics=didn't happen.


There are pics. They just disappear after 24 hours (that's how instagram stories work).


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> There are pics. They just disappear after 24 hours (that's how instagram stories work).


I am aware of that, I have instagram but thank you. I was taking a page out of Glamazon D's book. Someone claiming they saw pics but not actually providing the pictures to her are considered rumors. There were pics of Alexa and Alex arguing in Sweden that were provided on another forum but because it was so long ago I couldn't provide them so according to Glamazon D they were "malicious rumors"


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> Again no pics=didn't happen.


 Exactly, or more like *no pics > we don't know if it happened*


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> So now anyone who has a differing view of things are using lies (alternative facts)? So you were there at this baby shower because* according to Glamazon D* that is a rumor with no proof and we shouldn't buy it. Where the heck did I say I read minds? Even Alex fans don't imply they are mind readers. Body language says a lot more than you think. Thats fine if you personally don't. You just seem to keep making it like your opinions are facts. They are not  you just have a different opinion than other people (other Alex fans)



^Please don't drag me in to your fights. Again, sry if the unsourced anonymous rumors didn't get me convinced that Alexa was kicked out of My's house.

I don't follow Alexa or her friends, I'm not in snapchat and I know nothing about their babyshowers.

Re, body language may indicate something or absolutely nothing. Of course it helps if you are professional or at least unbiased. I've learned that especially certain followers use this body language thing against Alex's lady friends. For example, if Alex looks unhappy, thin, annoyed, sad, sloppy, tired, unshaved in the stalker/paparazzi photos, it's always his lady friend's fault


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> ^Please don't drag me in to your fights. Again, sry if the unsourced anonymous rumors didn't get me convinced that Alexa was kicked out of My's house.
> 
> I don't follow Alexa or her friends, I'm not in snapchat and I know nothing about their babyshowers.
> 
> Re, body language may indicate something or absolutely nothing. Of course it helps if you are professional or at least unbiased. I've learned that especially certain followers use this body language thing against Alex's lady friends. For example, if Alex looks unhappy, thin, annoyed, sad, sloppy, tired, unshaved in the stalker/paparazzi photos, it's always his lady friend's fault



I wasn't dragging you anywhere cupcake. Why do you feel the need to apologize? I never said you had to believe it. I saw the pics with my own eyes I don't need you to know what I actually saw lol. The only one that turned it into a fight was you claiming I was spreading malicious rumors for sharing something I saw with my own eyes.  I am not nor can I speak for those Alex followers. I loved Kate so I know I was never one of those Alex fans you keep talking about. I just know only the ONE specfic thing that I saw. 

 Alex is his own man. I don't blame who he is with for how he is or looks. There are lots of reasons he could be losing weight, or looking sad ect. A relationship is 2 people for all we know Alex could be the problem( I am not saying he is)  


I never said you had to believe it.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> I am aware of that, I have instagram but thank you. I was taking a page out of Glamazon D's book. Someone claiming they saw pics but not actually providing the pictures to her are considered rumors. *There were pics of Alexa and Alex arguing in Sweden that were provided on another forum but because it was so long ago I couldn't provide them so according to Glamazon D they were "malicious rumors"*



But how convenient that you don't remember the source. If I followed *your book* I'd claim that I just saw them kissing pasionately and Alex was proposing Alexa on his knees. And of course Alexa said yes and then they kissed passionately again and looked all lovey dovey


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> But how convenient that you don't remember the source. If I followed *your book* I'd claim that I just saw them kissing pasionately and Alex was proposing Alexa on his knees. And of course Alexa said yes and then they kissed passionately again and looked all lovey dovey


So now I am suppose to remember an exact link from almost 2 freakin years ago like wtf lmao. I am not obsessed with Alex. That isn't convenient it is understandable. As far as Alex proposing no I wouldn't believe it because he has clarified he isn't ready for marriage.  I will see if I can find the link for you.


----------



## Askarbb

http://www.justjared.com/2016/07/01/alexander-skarsgard-shoots-down-those-wedding-bells-rumors/

He was on Watch What Happens Live where he addressed he is not ready for marriage so no I wouldn't believe he proposed to her however if you said he was being lovey dovey with her sure I would believe it. He used to be that way with her.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> I wasn't dragging you anywhere cupcake. Why do you feel the need to apologize? I never said you had to believe it. I saw the pics with my own eyes I don't need you to know what I actually saw lol. The only one that turned it into a fight was you claiming I was spreading malicious rumors for sharing something I saw with my own eyes.  I am not nor can I speak for those Alex followers. I loved Kate so I know I was never one of those Alex fans you keep talking about. I just know only the ONE specfic thing that I saw.
> 
> Alex is his own man. I don't blame who he is with for how he is or looks. There are lots of reasons he could be losing weight, or looking sad ect. A relationship is 2 people for all we know Alex could be the problem( I am not saying he is)
> 
> 
> I never said you had to believe it.



But you're dragging me by mentioning me in your comments to the other members and even referring to glamazon's book.

Also those rumors are malicious to me, they're clearly made in order to slander Alexa's character. As far as I'm concerned they remain such until someone provides a link, picture and actual source. Sry sweetie but that's how I roll


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> So now* I am suppose to remember an exact link* from almost 2 freakin years ago like wtf lmao. I am not obsessed with Alex. That isn't convenient it is understandable. As far as Alex proposing no I wouldn't believe it because he has clarified he isn't ready for marriage.  I will see if I can find the link for you.



Yes, it would be nice because *you* brought this old issue on the board, why if I may ask. It's great you are not obsessed with him, b/c I am. Why else I'd follow him and even defending his honor on gssip boards


----------



## jooa

*@**Askarbb* I don't remember pics Alex with Alexa when they are all 'lovey dovey' except two times when they were caught by paps at the beginning of their relationship and they never allowed themselves to such intimacy in a public place again. I remind that their relationship is almost two years now so I think that you couldn't see pics where they're arguing with each other in Sweden that were two years old. Besides he wasn't with Alexa when he was filming 'Tarzan' and I think at least one member of the Skarsgard family likes Alexa because he follows, likes and retweets Alexa's tweets


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> But you're dragging me by mentioning me in your comments to the other members and even referring to glamazon's book.
> 
> Also those rumors are malicious to me, they're clearly made in order to slander Alexa's character. As far as I'm concerned they remain such until someone provides a link, picture and actual source. Sry sweetie but that's how I roll



I was letting the other members also know how you roll by letting them know they can't claim things without providing links specifically for you. I mean if its how you roll you shouldn't have a problem with me telling them TO YOU. I wasn't aware this was YOUR forum and things had to convince you specifically otherwise they weren't true. 

Whatever you say cupcake again I know what I saw with my own eyes I don't care that you don't believe it.


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> *@**Askarbb* I don't remember pics Alex with Alexa when they are all 'lovey dovey' except two times when they were caught by paps at the beginning of their relationship and they never allowed themselves to such intimacy in a public place again. I remind that their relationship is almost two years now so I think that you couldn't see pics where they're arguing with each other in Sweden that were two years old. Besides he wasn't with Alexa when he was filming 'Tarzan' and I think at least one member of the Skarsgard family likes Alexa because he follows, likes and retweets Alexa's tweets



Again I am not obsessed with Alex I don't know the specific time frame they have been dating. Even a year is a long time. I know what I saw. That is fine that you don't believe it. My point is was I suppose to save a link and pictures I had no idea I would even need? Why would I save any pictures of them anyways? I didn save pictures of him and Kate. What family member? (Not saying you are lying just curious) the only family member I know who is on Twitter is Valter and I have never seen him retweet anything. They most certainly have been seen being lovey dovey. Seems how I have to provide pics hang on a sec. like I said I don't save them to my phone.


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> Yes, it would be nice because *you* brought this old issue on the board, why if I may ask. It's great you are not obsessed with him, b/c I am. Why else I'd follow him and even defending his honor on gssip boards


That is ridiculous I am not wasting space on my phone to prove something to someone I don't even  know. Thanks anyways. You can be a fan of someone and not be obsessed. Congrats to you cupcake


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> *@**Askarbb* I don't remember pics Alex with Alexa when they are all 'lovey dovey' except two times when they were caught by paps at the beginning of their relationship and they never allowed themselves to such intimacy in a public place again. I remind that their relationship is almost two years now so I think that you couldn't see pics where they're arguing with each other in Sweden that were two years old. Besides he wasn't with Alexa when he was filming 'Tarzan' and I think at least one member of the Skarsgard family likes Alexa because he follows, likes and retweets Alexa's tweets



Thats just what I could find for now. Like I said I am not obsessed enough to go digging through old pictures.


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes it's Valter and he retweeted this for instance 
View media item 1797


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ Yes it's Valter and he retweeted this for instance
> View media item 1797


I never said his whole family hated her though. I said I find it strange that she is always at the same exact events that his family is at yet never any pictures of her with his dad and brother or Alex friends. They are always hanging out with her family and her friends too. I just find that strange. The only friends of Alex I have seen her with was Fares once outside waiting for a cab after one of the Tarzan premiers again I forget which one god forbid I don't provide a link though


----------



## jooa

*@Askarbb *Two pictures from those which yu're posted are from the beginning and only the two I can see as 'lovey dovey', the rest are only friendly.
On her snapchat were many pics or films with Alex's friends, even on her instagram are still pics Alex's friends for instance Siggi. If I remember correctly Alexa was only at one event with Alex's family not 'always' etc. ... but I don't want to waste more time for discussions with You, because it's too much writing, sorry. Everyone has the right to believe what they want


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> *@Askarbb *Two pictures from those which yu're posted are from the beginning and only the two I can see as 'lovey dovey', the rest are only friendly. I don't want to waste more time for discussions with You. Everyone has the right to believe what they want


Ok so don't. Like I said I only had a certain amount of time and I am not going to dig around. I never said they were new. You are right they do. I think he has been plenty of lovey dovey with her. Holding hands to me is lovey dovey and there are a ton of pictures of him holding her hand.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> I was letting the other members also know how you roll by letting them know they can't claim things without providing links specifically for you. I mean if its how you roll you shouldn't have a problem with me telling them TO YOU. I wasn't aware this was YOUR forum and things had to convince you specifically otherwise they weren't true.
> 
> Whatever you say cupcake again I know what I saw with my own eyes I don't care that you don't believe it.



You think the other members can't read the board? Sry sweetie but this is a discussion board and everyone is entitled their opinions (except me sometimes, I've learned that in a hard way).

I'm not trying to censor anyone or anything but if someone slanders someone or spread nasty rumours I want to know sources, or should I believe everything I read on internet?  Do you believe everything you read in SoMe and internet w/o any questions or is it just the rumors which are unfavorable for Alexa? Or why would we believe your story again? We don't know you and your "sources". Why you brought that unsourced rumor on the board in the first place and why you get all angry if the sources are asked? You brought this up so own it


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> You think the other members can't read the board? Sry sweetie but this is a discussion board and everyone is entitled their opinions (except me sometimes, I've learned that in a hard way).
> 
> I'm not trying to censor anyone or anything but if someone slanders someone or spread nasty rumours I want to know sources, or should I believe everything I read on internet?  Do you believe everything you read in SoMe and internet w/o any questions or is it just the rumors which are unfavorable for Alexa? Or why would we believe your story again? We don't know you and your "sources". Why you brought that unsourced rumor on the board in the first place and why you get all angry if the sources are asked? You brought this up so own it




I was calm as a cucumber lmao. Where did I deny anything? Exactly no where. it was part of what I was saying in my very first comment so that is why I brought it up. So what if I did? I owe you nothing not even sources. You keep saying everyone is allowed to have their opinions yet continue to argue on opinions as if you own this forum. I said BELIEVE WHAT YOU WANT there it is in capital letters for you to see. Maybe I have to say it in a different way for you to actually comprehend?  ok here lets try this Don't believe what I said it doesn't matter to me whether you believed it or not. To which you already said you didn't. Ok so that should have ended it. Usually when people don't believe something they read it don't believe it then gasp move on with their day If I read something I didn't believe I wouldn't sit there demanding someone go and find sources from almost 2 years ago. On how many different forums about Alex, How arrogant? You keep saying these things like I want sources again I am not here to convince you of anything.  If you aren't trying to censor someone why do you carry this arrogant attitude that people owe you proof especially after the told you they aren't going to go searching for it. You don't have to believe it, and I honestly don't care that you don't which is exactly why I haven't gone searching through forums to find it. 

Did I not just say I would believe you if you said Alex was lovey dovey with Alexa? Did I not provide pictures of them that were in favor of her? Pretty sure that answers the question of only believing things against her. I believed the people who said there were stories of Alex at a baby shower even though pictures weren't provided.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> I was calm as a cucumber lmao. Where did I deny anything? Exactly no where. it was part of what I was saying in my very first comment so that is why I brought it up. So what if I did? I owe you nothing not even sources. You keep saying everyone is allowed to have their opinions yet continue to argue on opinions as if you own this forum. I said BELIEVE WHAT YOU WANT there it is in capital letters for you to see. Maybe I have to say it in a different way for you to actually comprehend?  ok here lets try this Don't believe what I said it doesn't matter to me whether you believed it or not. To which you already said you didn't. Ok so that should have ended it. Usually when people don't believe something they read it don't believe it then gasp move on with their day If I read something I didn't believe I wouldn't sit there demanding someone go and find sources from almost 2 years ago. On how many different forums about Alex, How arrogant? You keep saying these things like I want sources again I am not here to convince you of anything.  If you aren't trying to censor someone why do you carry this arrogant attitude that people owe you proof especially after the told you they aren't going to go searching for it. You don't have to believe it, and I honestly don't care that you don't which is exactly why I haven't gone searching through forums to find it.
> 
> Did I not just say I would believe you if you said Alex was lovey dovey with Alexa? Did I not provide pictures of them that were in favor of her? Pretty sure that answers the question of only believing things against her. I believed the people who said there were stories of Alex at a baby shower even though pictures weren't provided.



Whoa! Calm down cucumber. That love dovey thingy was a joke, sry if you didn't get it, and I even added emoticons in my post 

This is not my forum, where you get that comphrension or are you just easily confused, in that case I'm very sorry and in the future I try to be even more precise in everything I write.

I think I'm done with this source issue, sry I ever asked, how dare I,  but if we post pictures here, we have to add sources, so why not if we post gossip and rumors. That hasn't been a problem before. But as I said I'm done and you believe what you believe and I believe the things that come from unbiased reliable sources 

Peace out! \m/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> *@Askarbb *Two pictures from those which yu're posted are from the beginning and only the two I can see as 'lovey dovey', the rest are only friendly.
> *On her snapchat were many pics or films with Alex's friends, even on her instagram are still pics Alex's friends for instance Siggi.* If I remember correctly Alexa was only at one event with Alex's family not 'always' etc. ... but I don't want to waste more time for discussions with You, because it's too much writing, sorry. Everyone has the right to believe what they want



Since I don't have snapchat I don't know what's on there. And we do know that she's friendly with Valter, and he was in NYC for part of last summer. And they have mutual friends, like Siggi. But it also seems true she doesn't seem to hang around Alex when he's with long time friends like Fares, or Stocks, Bjorne or Ulrich von Poufy Hair. Some of this may be timing. But after nearly two years I don't think it's timing. But it's been mentioned by myself and others that he has no problem going to London to be with her or hanging out with her family. And he's gone to festivals and vacation with she and her friends. He likes London, so maybe it's no problem for him to go. But she doesn't go with him to Bali, she doesn't seem to want to spend time in Sweden.
Yes, they're together, in whatever phrasing you want to use: casual, FWB, whatever. But at this point in the relationship, even just based on a few snapshots of their lives together, we're going to wonder what's actually going on.

ETA: since Fares doesn't have his own thread: Nile Hilton Incident premiered last weekend at Sundance and yesterday it won an award:
*World Cinema Grand Jury Prize: Dramatic*
_*The Nile Hilton Incident,* _directed by Tarik Saleh
Saleh: “Sundance is by far the best festival in the world. I want to thank my team, my partner, and my daughter, and you Fares because you’re the best ****ing actor in the world. ..
http://www.sundance.org/blogs/2017-sundance-film-festival-live-awards-updates


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> Whoa! Calm down cucumber. That love dovey thingy was a joke, sry if you didn't get it, and I even added emoticons in my post
> 
> This is not my forum, where you get that comphrension or are you just easily confused, in that case I'm very sorry and in the future I try to be even more precise in everything I write.
> 
> I think I'm done with this source issue, sry I ever asked, how dare I,  but if we post pictures here, we have to add sources, so why not if we post gossip and rumors. That hasn't been a problem before. But as I said I'm done and you believe what you believe and I believe the things that come from unbiased reliable sources
> 
> Peace out! \m/



You keep saying calm down yet I have been calm this whole time lmao. I got it just fine. I was using it as an example.  

Why yes I am really glad you admitted it how dare you? You should have been done with the issue 10 posts back when I said you don't have to believe it. You didn't ask for links though you demanded it and when I said I don't remember you responded with how convenient as if I deliberately forgot an exact link from almost 2 years ago.  

You seem to believe all the good things without any sources at all. You either believe things with reliable sources good/bad or not all. Not only when it is convenient for you.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since I don't have snapchat I don't know what's on there. And we do know that she's friendly with Valter, and he was in NYC for part of last summer. And they have mutual friends, like Siggi. But it also seems true she doesn't seem to hang around Alex when he's with long time friends like Fares, or Stocks, Bjorne or Ulrich von Poufy Hair. Some of this may be timing. But after nearly two years I don't think it's timing. But it's been mentioned by myself and others that he has no problem going to London to be with her or hanging out with her family. And he's gone to festivals and vacation with she and her friends. He likes London, so maybe it's no problem for him to go. But she doesn't go with him to Bali, she doesn't seem to want to spend time in Sweden.
> Yes, they're together, in whatever phrasing you want to use: casual, FWB, whatever. But at this point in the relationship, even just based on a few snapshots of their lives together, we're going to wonder what's actually going on.



Exactly. Alex's friends are just as into social media as Alexa's friends so its not like they are more private than her friends. The Holidays too. I don't get it. She missed his 40th birthday and she wasn't working she was actually seen on vacation so why wouldn't you spend it with your boyfriend I don't understand that? Could it have something to do with the fact that Alex celebrated in Sweden?


----------



## Julia_W

jooa said:


> I'm not a telepath nor I want to be one  but based on the real facts not some 'alternative facts' or speculations I think that they're still together. Why I think that? The facts are yesterday Alex was with Alexa, both all smiles, at a baby shower for Alexa's friend Aimee Phillips.


----------



## Julia_W

Just wanted to ask Jooa if any of the Instagram stories were still up?


----------



## jooa

^^ I just checked, yes, you can still see them.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> You keep saying calm down yet I have been calm this whole time lmao. I got it just fine. I was using it as an example.



Ok, fine, I was so worried you were mad at me with all your accusations 



Askarbb said:


> Why yes I am really glad* you admitted it how dare you?* You should have been done with the issue 10 posts back when I said you don't have to believe it. You didn't ask for links though you demanded it and when I said I don't remember you responded with how convenient as if I deliberately forgot an exact link from almost 2 years ago.



Um.. that was sarcasm but I'm okay if you didn't get it. Sarcasm doesn't always work well on internet 

Would you mind explaining how I demanded links, did I threaten you or what? It was a simple question but you make it sound that asking for the link or source is unreasonable and wrong. But ok, I understand, you don't remember, convenient or not, fine, I can live with that.



Askarbb said:


> *You seem to believe all the good things without any sources at all. *You either believe things with reliable sources good/bad or not all. Not only when it is convenient for you.



Where you got that from? When I've said that I believe all the good things without any sources? I wouldn't post anything without sources, especially if it put someone in a bad light. So don't put words in my mouth. But usually all the good things in the Askarsfandom come with the pictures and sources, so yes, they are more reliable than random rumors from unknown sources.


----------



## Askarbb

GlamazonD said:


> Ok, fine, I was so worried you were mad at me with all your accusations
> 
> 
> 
> Um.. that was sarcasm but I'm okay if you didn't get it. Sarcasm doesn't always work well on internet
> 
> Would you mind explaining how I demanded links, did I threaten you or what? It was a simple question but you make it sound that asking for the link or source is unreasonable and wrong. But ok, I understand, you don't remember, convenient or not, fine, I can live with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you got that from? When I've said that I believe all the good things without any sources? I wouldn't post anything without sources, especially if it put someone in a bad light. So don't put words in my mouth. But usually all the good things in the Askarsfandom come with the pictures and sources, so yes, they are more reliable than random rumors from unknown sources.


Translated just fine cupcake I just don't care  ! I thought you were done?? You obviously aren't but I am. Not like the done that you were the actual done as in have fun arguing with yourself.


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> Translated just fine cupcake I just don't care  ! I thought you were done?? You obviously aren't but I am. Not like the done that you were the actual done as in have fun arguing with yourself.



Yes I'm done with the source issue but you keep dragging me in with your false accusations. I thought I have right to answer sweetie or are you the new forum owner now lol


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ I just checked, yes, you can still see them.


It is Nick Grimshaws instageam right? Not Aimee's?


----------



## Esizzle

Dear god please don't let this thread turn into a stupid Michael fassbender mess of a thread.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Dear god please don't let this thread turn into a stupid Michael fassbender mess of a thread.




Or a Cumberbatch thread. We occasionally get like this, and there are times when I start using the ignore feature more than I'd like to.
I suspect we'll keep retreading this until they actually break up.
At least we've got Big Little Lies coming up next month, so that'll be something of a distraction. Hopefully.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Or a Cumberbatch thread. We occasionally get like this, and there are times when I start using the ignore feature more than I'd like to.
> I suspect we'll keep retreading this until they actually break up.
> At least we've got Big Little Lies coming up next month, so that'll be something of a distraction. Hopefully.


Can't wait for BLL. I hope Alex did some promo for it. He is the top billed male actor after the three female leads!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Can't wait for BLL. I hope Alex did some promo for it. He is the top billed male actor after the three female leads!



I read it after he was cast and enjoyed it a lot. So I'm hoping they do right by the book. And on paper, both in front and behind the camera, it looks really good. 
As for his promo, the ladies are at the forefront, but I too hope that Alex gets some time from The Aftermath to do promo. I'm presuming that HBO will have some sort of premiere for it before it airs, so hopefully he'll be there for that. And more promo than just phone interviews.


----------



## Julia_W

jooa said:


> ^^ I just checked, yes, you can still see them.


----------



## Julia_W

I apologize.  My iPhone seems to have a glitch today.  It couldn't have anything to do with the user.  I keep posting before I intend to.  But , thanks to Jooa for the info on the Instagram.  Alex did look good and like he was enjoying himself.  It's fun to see him doing "normal" things.


----------



## Santress

From Twitter/ASN:

New set pic of Alex and Nicole Kidman filming *Big Little Lies*:







WRITE STUFF: “We’re true to the essence of the book,” says Nicole Kidman with Jean-Marc Vallée and co-star Alexander Skarsgard. “But of course you have to make changes. You can’t just shoot a book.”

http://variety.com/2017/tv/features...-witherspoon-hbo-jean-marc-vallee-1201973903/

via

https://twitter.com/Variety_TV/status/826490778570551300


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress. I was just coming in here to post that pic! LOL


----------



## Santress

^yw!

New/old (January 2017) photos of Alex filming *The Aftermath* in Prague (Czech Republic):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!  The costumes look as if they will be spectacular, but I still like the tank and sweatpants pics the best! Those arms are incredible. 

 I'm really looking forward to this movie.  I enjoyed the book, but wanted the characters to be fleshed out  more.  There wasn't a lot of backstory for the characters and very little as far as physical description.  I think they can do the story even greater justice on the screen.  The story itself was very good with an unusual focus.  I know that I'm guilty of associating Germany of the 1940's with only the bad things that were happening, but the book clearly points out the suffering of the many citizens who were vehemently opposed to the Nazi party.  I've thought about that several times during the past couple of weeks with all that is going on in the U.S.  I hope the rest of the world will realize that a majority of us disagree with the recent actions.  It makes me sad.  I'll have to look at more pictures of Alex to perk me up.  I'm counting on you, Santress!!


----------



## Esizzle

Those biceps  . He looks really good!


----------



## Esizzle

Do we know who is cast to play Alex's daughter in the movie? How old the daughter supposed to be?


----------



## Julia_W

Esizzle said:


> Do we know who is cast to play Alex's daughter in the movie? How old the daughter supposed to be?


The daughter was 15 years old in the book.  I keep watching for casting news, but have not seen anything.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> New/old (January 2017) photos of Alex filming *The Aftermath* in Prague (Czech Republic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Yeah, we finally got set pics!
His face looked thinner in the pic from last week, but he doesn't look thinner in these pics. And if I remember correctly, in the book, in the beginning, Stefan notes how thin he still is.



Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!  The costumes look as if they will be spectacular, but I still like the tank and sweatpants pics the best! Those arms are incredible.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this movie.  *I enjoyed the book, but wanted the characters to be fleshed out  more.  There wasn't a lot of backstory for the characters and very little as far as physical description.  I think they can do the story even greater justice on the screen*.  The story itself was very good with an unusual focus.  I know that I'm guilty of associating Germany of the 1940's with only the bad things that were happening, but the book clearly points out the suffering of the many citizens who were vehemently opposed to the Nazi party.  I've thought about that several times during the past couple of weeks with all that is going on in the U.S.  I hope the rest of the world will realize that a majority of us disagree with the recent actions.  It makes me sad.  I'll have to look at more pictures of Alex to perk me up.  I'm counting on you, Santress!!



It was originally a script and reads like one, at least to me, with not a lot there. So I also hope that they'll add more to the story and the characters. At least the main ones, I wasn't really that interested in the daughter.


----------



## Kitkath70

Gosh that first photo.  You forget how big he is until you see him standing next to a mere mortal.


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's in Sweden. Fan pic from today (February 3, 2017):






"Today we had a nice visit with Alexander Skarsgård."

-*kaffekoppen_chokladkoppen* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress! He is looking good but what is that outfit?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress! He is looking good but what is that outfit?



So he's wearing a giant scarf (amazingly enough not a Hammarby scarf!), a undershirt, a denim shirt and what looks like a suit jacket? 
Is this what he packed, or stuff he left in his Mom's closet? 

And, for USians, Amazon now has WOE available for rent, thought not to buy (grrrr). I still want a US dvd, darn it!

https://www.amazon.com/War-Everyone...486159985&sr=1-1&keywords=alexander+skarsgard


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So he's wearing a giant scarf (amazingly enough not a Hammarby scarf!), a undershirt, a denim shirt and what looks like a suit jacket?
> Is this what he packed, or stuff he left in his Mom's closet?
> 
> And, for USians, Amazon now has WOE available for rent, thought not to buy (grrrr). I still want a US dvd, darn it!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/War-Everyone-Alexander-Skarsgård/dp/B01NAYOQUI/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1486159985&sr=1-1&keywords=alexander+skarsgard


Thanks! Definitely including WOE in my weekend plans now!


----------



## Esizzle

Newly released but from last september.











http://alexanderskarsgardonline.tumblr.com/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

A few more from promoting *LOT* in Japan (June 2016) that were shared on instagram today (February 6, 2017).  I think these are new but they are all starting to blend together to me.






#alexanderskarsgård #portrait #photo #photooftheday #takakococokanai #アレクサンダースカルスガルド #ポートレイト






#alexanderskarsgård #portrait #photo #photooftheday #takakococokanai #アレクサンダースカルスガルド #ポートレイト

-*takakococokanai* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Big Little Lies’ Review: Reese Witherspoon Commands a Captivating Cast in an HBO Mystery Worth Solving
Not since "True Detective" (Season 1) has an HBO limited series built a mystery this compelling, even as the questions driving "Big Little Lies" are bigger than the whodunit.

...Writer David E. Kelly (adapting the book by Liane Moriarty) and director Jean-Marc Vallée (“Wild”) use these white lies, guarded secrets, and passive aggressive vendettas to frame a grave, life-changing consequence: murder. Who died and who did it remains unknown (through the four episodes made available to critics), and the storytellers seem ready to hold out for a climactic reveal at or near the end of these eight episodes. But the wait is made deliciously diverting by a talented cast clearly relishing the opportunity to dig into complex, multi-dimensional women eager to break a bubble they refused to admit was trapping them...
It’s a precise turn with sharp, informed decisions made time and time again, in a role perfectly built for Witherspoon’s talents. Her co-stars match her high bar without overworking to clear it. Woodley is measured in her emotional output, crossing a wide spectrum but full of youthful purity that perfectly contrasts Madeline’s constant scheming. Kidman, meanwhile, juxtaposes her two selves: She puts forth a serene exterior for her friends that masks a recklessness shown only to her husband *(Alexander Skarsgård, turning a two-note character into a man you hate to hold empathy for). *The Oscar winner ties them together nicely, especially in later episodes when she’s forced to confront her choices....
*http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/big-little-lies-review-hbo-reese-witherspoon-1201778075/*

Acording to Lionsgate's IG, WOE will have US dvd release date of April 11:
The hilarious crime caper, War on Everyone, arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD 4/11! 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQLahd_A0zy/

http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/movies/8053/war-on-everyone


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

From ASN & Instagram:

Photographer *Simon Cederquist* shared a throwback photo of Alex on his instagram today (February 6, 2017):






“Many years ago I photograph this man.. Since then, every time I look at the picture I ask myself: Will I ever think there's more to life than being really really really really really ridiculously good-looking?? #alexander skarsgard #simon cederquist.”

-*simoncederquist* instagram

Slightly longer shot shared on his Facebook on January 4, 2017:






https://www.facebook.com/photograph...734034344465/1353269108057613/?type=3&theater


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Hmm, looks less like Alex and more like Aaron Eckhart.


----------



## Santress

^Agree, I think the photoshop was a bit overboard on that pic.

So, no Alex at last night's premiere of *Big Little Lies,* but here are some character posters of Alex as Perry Wright that were on display on the red carpet (February 7, 2017, Hollywood). Looks like they forgot the eyeliner under his one eye.:






*TCLChineseTheatres* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/TCLChinese...588742394726/1224872520899671/?type=3&theater

Set up continues for tonight's premiere of @HBO"s #BigLittleLies






https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/829118161370755072






https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/829144899823955972

*ChineseTheatres* Twitter






Setting up for #biglittlelies @chinesetheatres!

-*Tussaudsla* instagram






@hbo @biglittleliesofficial @chinesetheatres #premiere#nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #shailenewoodley#basedonthebook #hbo #alexanderskarsgard #zoekravitz#lauradern #biglittlelies #thecalmbeforethestorm

-*Slh234*6 instagram


----------



## skarsbabe

Love it! Going to TCL for a premiere is seriously the best thing ever!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *^Agree, I think the photoshop was a bit overboard on that pic.
> 
> So, no Alex at last night's premiere of Big Little Lies, but here are some character posters of Alex as Perry Wright that were on display on the red carpet (February 7, 2017, Hollywood). Looks like they forgot the eyeliner under his one eye.:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TCLChineseTheatres* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TCLChinese...588742394726/1224872520899671/?type=3&theater
> 
> Set up continues for tonight's premiere of @HBO"s #BigLittleLies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/829118161370755072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/829144899823955972
> 
> *ChineseTheatres* Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting up for #biglittlelies @chinesetheatres!
> 
> -*Tussaudsla* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hbo @biglittleliesofficial @chinesetheatres #premiere#nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #shailenewoodley#basedonthebook #hbo #alexanderskarsgard #zoekravitz#lauradern #biglittlelies #thecalmbeforethestorm
> 
> -*Slh234*6 instagram



It's not quite as bad as the 2011 Men's Journal cover, but it's close.
But the BLL posters? They're bad, they're all overly Photoshopped, and Alex's one eye with eyeliner is just very weird. Did the photoeditor need new glasses? Stop caring? Were they having a joke? 
It's a pity that he couldn't make it to the premiere, it would have been nice to have new HQ pics of him. But I'm presuming he's in Hamburg now, filming The Aftermath.

Another review:
Madeline’s best friend is Celeste (Nicole Kidman), far more reserved, with twin boys and a younger husband. Outside the life she obsessively curates for her Facebook page, Celeste is being abused — and is strangely aroused by it. She is being boxed into a life that doesn’t make her happy. But on some deeper level, she is inflamed by being caged; here is kinky sex with invisible ropes.

In some pieces, Kidman might be overrated. Not here. She is so good at becoming this flawed and strange character that she is hauntingly arresting; her scenes with husband Perry (Alexander Skarsgård) are tense and obsessively engaging, ripe with subtext and violent eroticism. Celeste, like Madeline, could easily be a type — in her case, a sort of opulent cautionary tale, bouncing between fading bruises and diamond necklaces — but Kidman’s sensitive treatment of the role gives Celeste agency along with her victimhood.
http://variety.com/2017/tv/reviews/...on-nicole-kidman-jean-marc-vallee-1201979575/


----------



## Esizzle

I can't stop staring at the one underlined eye and the non underlined one. What in the photoshop hell? Their promo posters have been subpar. Glad to read all the good reviews!


----------



## Santress

^Yeah, me too@Esizzle.
Thanks, Buckeye!

From *ASN*:

Nicole Kidman will be appearing on *The Ellen DeGeneres Show* today (February 9, 2017, 3 pm).

Here is a clip of her chatting with Ellen along with a funny exchange of them discussing Alex:



*Ellen:* “…and Alexander Skarsgård is your husband?”
*Nicole:* “Yes.”
*Ellen:*  "And he’s fantastic.“
*Nicole:* “Yes. Why are you looking like that?” (laughing)
*Ellen:* “Why are you looking that way? I’m saying that he’s fantastic. What’s wrong with you?” (audience laughter)
*Nicole:* “Cause everyone always asks me about him.”
*Ellen:* “Oh, well I’m not asking like that. (audience laughter) I’m just saying that he’s great.”
*Nicole:* “Yes, he’s very good in it. As it unfolds you see it’s a really complicated…” (Photo of Alex as Tarzan appears in background which Nicole and Ellen also see, audience screams and applauds) He does not look like that anymore.“ (audience laughter)



*
Ellen:* “He does not look like that anymore. He still looks good but he does not look like that.”
*Nicole:* “Definitely not like that.”

~Be sure to catch *Big Little Lies* on Sunday, February 19, 2017 at  9pm ET/PT, on HBO! ~

Sources:  Video:  *TheEllenShow* YouTube, *ASN's* cap/transcription.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

A Throwback Thursday photo and new outtake from Alex’s *Details Magazine* (May 2010) photo shoot with *Norman Jean Roy*:






"#tbt with #alexanderskarsgard."

-*normanjeanroy* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

*New Project For Alex!

Alexander Skarsgård , Peter Dinklage sign up for 'The Dwarf'*

EXCLUSIVE: Renaissance action film is being represented by Fortitude at this week’s EFM.

Game Of Thrones mainstay Peter Dinklage will star opposite Alexander Skarsgård  as a Machiavellian right-hand man in $14m renaissance action film The Dwarf.

Brad Anderson, renowned for his work on edgy fare like The Machinist, Transsiberian and The Call, is on board to direct from a screenplay he wrote with Lyn Vaus.

Production is scheduled to commence in July in Italy on the project that Fortitude International has introduced to international buyers at the European Film Market (EFM).

Dinklage will play a fearless man who proves his mettle and earns the trust of a prince after he conquers an all-time wrestling champion in a contest.

Once he has jockeyed for position next to the seat of power, the dwarf pledges his undying loyalty and resorts to assassinations and subterfuge in his merciless quest to protect his new master.

Sriram Das, Marc Rosen and Dinklage serve as producers on The Dwarf and Robert Ogden Barnum and Mark Collins are the executive producers.

Dinklage will return as the charismatic Tyrion Lannister in the upcoming seventh season of HBO fantasy smash Game Of Thrones and starred in Sundance premiere Rememory.

Skarsgård  stars in the current HBO crime drama Big Little Lies and played the lead in last summer’s tentpole The Legend Of Tarzan.

http://www.screendaily.com/news/ale...e?blocktitle=LATEST-FILM-NEWS&contentID=40562


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I can't stop staring at the one underlined eye and the non underlined one. What in the photoshop hell? Their promo posters have been subpar. Glad to read all the good reviews!



I really don't understand the point of all the photoshopping? Did they not notice how bad it looks, or was that the point? 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Jooa!
> 
> A Throwback Thursday photo and new outtake from Alex’s *Details Magazine* (May 2010) photo shoot with *Norman Jean Roy*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#tbt with #alexanderskarsgard."
> 
> -*normanjeanroy* instagram



Hmm, oily and wet Skarsgard. Hard to believe this photoshoot is seven years old.



Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> *New Project For Alex!
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård , Peter Dinklage sign up for 'The Dwarf'*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Renaissance action film is being represented by Fortitude at this week’s EFM.
> 
> Game Of Thrones mainstay Peter Dinklage will star opposite Alexander Skarsgård  as a Machiavellian right-hand man in $14m renaissance action film The Dwarf.
> 
> Brad Anderson, renowned for his work on edgy fare like The Machinist, Transsiberian and The Call, is on board to direct from a screenplay he wrote with Lyn Vaus.
> 
> Production is scheduled to commence in July in Italy on the project that Fortitude International has introduced to international buyers at the European Film Market (EFM).
> 
> Dinklage will play a fearless man who proves his mettle and earns the trust of a prince after he conquers an all-time wrestling champion in a contest.
> 
> Once he has jockeyed for position next to the seat of power, the dwarf pledges his undying loyalty and resorts to assassinations and subterfuge in his merciless quest to protect his new master.
> 
> Sriram Das, Marc Rosen and Dinklage serve as producers on The Dwarf and Robert Ogden Barnum and Mark Collins are the executive producers.
> 
> Dinklage will return as the charismatic Tyrion Lannister in the upcoming seventh season of HBO fantasy smash Game Of Thrones and starred in Sundance premiere Rememory.
> 
> Skarsgård  stars in the current HBO crime drama Big Little Lies and played the lead in last summer’s tentpole The Legend Of Tarzan.
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/ale...e?blocktitle=LATEST-FILM-NEWS&contentID=40562



Well, this is different! And Peter Dinklage? This could be bad, or it could be wonderful, and with those two I don't care.


----------



## Esizzle

Another new project!! Alex is on a roll. I love Peter Dinklage in GoT, he does a fantastic job. I wonder what Alex will be playing...maybe the prince?


----------



## audiogirl

I'm pretty sure Alex won't be the drwarf


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Another new project!! Alex is on a roll. I love Peter Dinklage in GoT, he does a fantastic job. I wonder what Alex will be playing...maybe the prince?





audiogirl said:


> *I'm pretty sure Alex won't be the drwarf*



You never know, Peter's one of the producers, maybe he wants to be the prince and CGI does amazing things these days! 
It's listed as an action film, but are they playing it straight, or will it be more comedic, etc. 
Also, Alex in period costume, this I look forward to.

So right now it looks as if his schedule is: Finish The Aftermath, film the Kill Team. That was supposed to be early Spring, though I've not seen anything else on it. Then Fever Heart May-July, and then this. It's a lot of work, but at least we have projects to look forward to.


----------



## Santress

....and another new gig.  When it rains, it pours! The man is in super workhorse mode.

*Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgård, James Badge Dale to Star in Netflix Thriller 'Hold the Dark' (Exclusive)*

Riley Keough and James Bloor are also cast in Jeremy Saulnier's follow-up to his acclaimed "Green Room."

Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgård and James Badge Dale will star in Hold the Dark, Netflix’s adventure thriller from director Jeremy Saulnier.

Riley Keough and James Bloor are also cast in the project, which is Saulnier’s follow-up to his acclaimed Anton Yelchin thriller Green Room.

Dark adapts the book by William Giraldi and is set in a remote Alaskan wilderness in which wolves have taken and killed children. A wolf expert biologist is called in to investigate but finds himself in between in between a secret-harboring mother, who disappears, and her husband, who goes on a maniacal spree when he returns from Iraq and learns of his son’s death. White cold snow runs red with hot blood.

Wright will play the biologist caught up in the spree while Badge Dale is a detective who wants to catch the husband, to be played by Skarsgård. Keough will play the mother and Bloor a creepy drifter.

The movie is looking at shooting in Alberta, Canada in March.

Macon Blair wrote the script. Producing are Russell Ackerman and John Schoenfelder, as well as Eva Maria Daniels, Anish Savjani and Neil Kopp

CAA-repped Wright is one of the stars of HBO’s Westworld and appeared in The Hunger Games: Mockingjay movies.

Skarsgård last year starred as Tarzan in The Legend of Tarzan and appears opposite Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon in HBO’s Big Little Lies. He is repped by CAA and Hansen Jacobson.

Badge Dale was part of Michael Bay’s 13 Hours and recently wrapped The Empty Man, Fox’s adaptation of a Boom! comic. He is repped by CAA and MJ Management.

Keough, who appeared in Mad Max: Fury Road, has two films recently wrapped: noir thriller Under the Silver Moon by It Follows filmmaker David Robert Mitchell, and Logan Lucky from Steven Soderbergh. She is repped by WME.

Bloor, repped by CAA and Grandview, is a newcomer who will not only be seen in Texas Chainsaw Massacre reboot Leatherface but also in Christopher Nolan’s Dunkirk.

Source:  *HollywoodReporter.com* 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...dge-dale-star-netflix-thriller-hold-dark-9745


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Jeez, he's not taking any breaks at all. And with this filming in March I guess Kill Team is on hold. I hope he has scenes with Wright, who's one of the better actors out there.

ETA:
Here's Deadline's announcement from last fall:
_"Hold the Dark_, set in the Alaskan wild_erness, _is about family and fate. The story revolves around a child taken from his village by a pack of wolves and an expert hunter is called in to track them down and kill them. He finds himself confronting not only the cruelty of Mother nature but also his own failings. As the child’s grief-crazed father follows behind him, it becomes unclear who is really being hunted.

In its review, _The New York Times_ called the novel “extraordinary…an unnerving and intimate portrayal of nature gone awry” while the _Boston Globe_ boldly stated that “it stands out as one of the decade’s best books.”"
http://deadline.com/2015/09/hold-the-dark-movie-a24-1201548677/

He keeps adding to my reading list. Here's the NYT review:
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/07/books/review/hold-the-dark-by-william-giraldi.html


----------



## Esizzle

Oh. My. God. Another new project?!?! HAHA Alex needs some rest!! This project sounds more interesting than the dwarf one and I love that its for netflix. Netflix is where its at these days. Youre right Buckeye, another book to add to the reading list.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Alex will definitely need some rest after these are done filming. But the rate he's going this year he'll probably have something lined up for this fall. 
I'm glad that he's getting roles that interest him, he wasn't always able to get that.
And with this being his second film for Netflix, I'm probably going to end up subscribing.
This is from the Japanese Twitter feed for WOE, it's a clip from the outtakes of WOE's UK BluRay:
https://twitter.com/badguys_jp/status/830007517279252480

ETA:

On Thursday, February 16, HBO is holding screenings of BLL in several US cities:
https://usscpromotions.com/ew/biglittlelies_screening/


----------



## Esizzle

LOL alex is such a goofball playing on that scooter while everyone around him is trying to work!
No screenings in my city. Gotta wait until the 19th!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is good - a long time coming but all that I'd hoped for once he left the tight schedule and exhaustive PR of True Blood.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

Update -* IMP Awards* has added a HQ versionof Alex’s *Big Little Lies’ *character poster to their site:




http://www.impawards.com/tv/big_little_lies_ver6_xlg.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is good - a long time coming but all that I'd hoped for once he left the tight schedule and exhaustive PR of True Blood.



He did what he could within the confines of TB, and kept building up that resume. He's at a good spot now. He's made good choices the last few years, even if he hasn't had that mega box office smash. He's had interesting roles, and I do think the industry is slowly realizing that yes, he is ridiculously good looking, but he's not too bad at the acting stuff either.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye.
> 
> Update -* IMP Awards* has added a HQ versionof Alex’s *Big Little Lies’ *character poster to their site:
> 
> View attachment 3604418
> 
> 
> http://www.impawards.com/tv/big_little_lies_ver6_xlg.html



It's a slight improvement, he seems to have pores again! But, the eyeliner, I don't understand the eyeliner!

And if this article is correct, Alex may be spending a few days in Morocco, since it's apparently standing in for Iraq:

One of American independent cinema’s hottest new filmmakers is set to direct a Netflix movie in Alberta.
Jeremy Saulnier, best known for directing thrillers Blue Ruin and Green Room, will be at the helm for an adaptation of William Giraldi’s bestselling novel Hold the Dark. The production will be based out of Calgary and cameras are set to roll Feb. 27, sources close to the production told the Calgary Herald.
No cast has been announced.
Hold the Dark takes place in Alaska, where nature writer Russell Core is summoned to track a pack of wolves that are suspected of killing three children. He is hired by the parents of a six-year-old boy believed to have been killed by the wolves. After the mother disappears, the boy’s father returns from the Iraq War intent on wreaking havoc.
Areas of the Kananaskis are expected to sub in for Alaska. The production will also film in Morocco for a few days, presumably for scenes involving the war...
http://calgaryherald.com/entertainm...hoot-in-alberta-with-director-jeremy-saulnier


----------



## SWlife

This is a long thread & I've only just  found it...
I watched "Jack & Alex Save the Arctic " last night. I'm amused. It appears Alex's reasons to be there aren't totally altruistic. [emoji1]


----------



## Esizzle

Another great review of BLL.
http://www.awardsdaily.com/tv/big-little-lies-review/
*Jean-Marc Vallée directs an all-star cast in HBO’s take on Liane Moriarity’s Big Little Lies. Is there substance to the style of this Monterey-set drama?*
Parents of troubled children will tell you that they often hold their breath. A lot. Waiting for “the call.” Waiting for the looks from daycare/school employees. Waiting for a parent to accost you in the parking lot. I know it all too well. I’ve been there with my son, formerly a biter. He grew out of it fairly quickly. Different story for his parents. That connection propelled me through Liane Moriarity’s 2014 breezy novel _Big Little Lies _and, now, the HBO-pedigreed limited series adaptation from Jean-Marc Vallée. I liked the novel, flaws and all, but I loved the adaptation, a textbook example of how to expand and deepen the world of a beach-read novel without compromising its integrity.

_Big Little Lies _stars Reese Witherspoon as Madeline, an opinionated firecracker of a mother who never backs down from a fight. Nicole Kidman plays Celeste, her impossibly rich and beautiful best friend with (naturally) a dark secret. Shailene Woodley rounds out the main trio as Jane. She’s a single mother new to Monterey whose son Ziggy (Iain Armitage) may or may not have strangled Amabella, the daughter of power mom Renata (Laura Dern, an Emmy-worthy scene stealer for sure). The central story gradually reveals itself over the course of the series through the gossipy voices of other parents, a Greek chorus of sorts. There’s a _Desperate Housewives_-y murder at an “Audrey and Elvis” school fundraiser, but the series smartly focuses on relationships over the whodunnit. Think _True Detective_ for the soccer mom set.

*Throwing stones in glass houses*
Swift pacing and entertaining set pieces elevated Moriarity’s novel above its occasionally one-note characterizations, my major issue with it. In the series, writer David E. Kelley (_Picket Fences_, _Ally McBeal_) takes the novel’s events and smartly creates subtext. Working extraordinarily well with Vallée, Kelley gives the actresses meaty material on which to feast. Witherspoon’s Madeline rages both beneath the surface and openly, publicly – raging against her growing children, her ex-husband, and her sense that life is moving too quickly. Woodley’s Jane fears the world thanks to a bad one-night stand which resulted in her biggest joy, her son. She’s a brittle, isolated woman unable to trust.

*The most intriguing evolution from page to screen centers around Kidman’s Celeste. Married to the good looking, wealthy Perry (Alexander Skarsgard), Celeste finds herself attracted to and repulsed by their toxic, abusive marriage. Perry’s unconfined anger results in bruises and in hot, dirty sex. Celeste’s shame in both deepens the material in fascinating ways. The book’s Celeste was defined by her abusive marriage, but, in the series, Celeste feels torn between the idyllic family and real danger. Kidman’s scenes in marital counseling provide some of the best acting she’s ever done with Skarsgard going toe-to-toe.*

Vallée frames his actresses in and around as much glass as possible. Glass houses on the beach. Glass windows in cars and glass iPhone surfaces. You have the sense that, if anyone breathed too hard, everything would shatter. These characters fight against the seemingly perfect trappings of their high class surroundings. That theme is a bit of a cliche, of course, but it still works incredibly well here. You simply have to understand the environment – one where a birthday party omission is akin to a horse’s head in the bed. Yes, these are white, privileged families, but they still have stories to tell. Their kitchens may be better than ours, but, at the end of the day, we all face the same central issues with life, love, families, and the safety of our children.

*Final Verdict*
_Big Little Lies_ ultimately feels like an incredibly well made, thematically rich throwback to old ABC miniseries. You could ignore it or dismiss it as too white bread for your time. Doing so would mean you’re missing some of the best acting on television this year. Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman are revelations in their roles, digging into the nuances like the great actresses they are. And I will never ignore a Laura Dern performance after HBO’s great _Enlightened_. The men turn in strong performances as well with Skarsgard shading the abusive Perry to shockingly good effect and Adam Scott (_Parks and Recreation_) makes Madeline’s doormat husband Ed a soulfully supportive presence, haunted by the insecurity he feels against his wild wife.

I love _Big Little Lies_ because it balances the *****y, big moments with gentle moments of real contemplation. Thank Vallée and Kelley for breathing much needed nuance into Moriarity’s robust story. There may be better limited series this year, but there likely won’t be as grand an entertainment that literally delivers on all fronts. It’s a dark little gem that digs much farther beneath its glassy surface than you’d ever imagine it would.


----------



## AnBuW

Alexander received a special message from his girlfriend on Valentine's Day  Post from Alexa's IG:


----------



## Askarbb

AnBuW said:


> Alexander received a special message from his girlfriend on Valentine's Day  Post from Alexa's IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606435


I am not seeing where that was specifically for Alex! Considering she spent Valentines Day with her ex boyfriend it is quite possible that might be to Matt. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-ex-boyfriend-Matthew-Hitt-enjoy-stroll.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Another great review of BLL.
> http://www.awardsdaily.com/tv/big-little-lies-review/
> *Jean-Marc Vallée directs an all-star cast in HBO’s take on Liane Moriarity’s Big Little Lies. Is there substance to the style of this Monterey-set drama?*
> Parents of troubled children will tell you that they often hold their breath. A lot. Waiting for “the call.” Waiting for the looks from daycare/school employees. Waiting for a parent to accost you in the parking lot. I know it all too well. I’ve been there with my son, formerly a biter. He grew out of it fairly quickly. Different story for his parents. That connection propelled me through Liane Moriarity’s 2014 breezy novel _Big Little Lies _and, now, the HBO-pedigreed limited series adaptation from Jean-Marc Vallée. I liked the novel, flaws and all, but I loved the adaptation, a textbook example of how to expand and deepen the world of a beach-read novel without compromising its integrity.
> 
> _Big Little Lies _stars Reese Witherspoon as Madeline, an opinionated firecracker of a mother who never backs down from a fight. Nicole Kidman plays Celeste, her impossibly rich and beautiful best friend with (naturally) a dark secret. Shailene Woodley rounds out the main trio as Jane. She’s a single mother new to Monterey whose son Ziggy (Iain Armitage) may or may not have strangled Amabella, the daughter of power mom Renata (Laura Dern, an Emmy-worthy scene stealer for sure). The central story gradually reveals itself over the course of the series through the gossipy voices of other parents, a Greek chorus of sorts. There’s a _Desperate Housewives_-y murder at an “Audrey and Elvis” school fundraiser, but the series smartly focuses on relationships over the whodunnit. Think _True Detective_ for the soccer mom set.
> 
> *Throwing stones in glass houses*
> Swift pacing and entertaining set pieces elevated Moriarity’s novel above its occasionally one-note characterizations, my major issue with it. In the series, writer David E. Kelley (_Picket Fences_, _Ally McBeal_) takes the novel’s events and smartly creates subtext. Working extraordinarily well with Vallée, Kelley gives the actresses meaty material on which to feast. Witherspoon’s Madeline rages both beneath the surface and openly, publicly – raging against her growing children, her ex-husband, and her sense that life is moving too quickly. Woodley’s Jane fears the world thanks to a bad one-night stand which resulted in her biggest joy, her son. She’s a brittle, isolated woman unable to trust.
> 
> *The most intriguing evolution from page to screen centers around Kidman’s Celeste. Married to the good looking, wealthy Perry (Alexander Skarsgard), Celeste finds herself attracted to and repulsed by their toxic, abusive marriage. Perry’s unconfined anger results in bruises and in hot, dirty sex. Celeste’s shame in both deepens the material in fascinating ways. The book’s Celeste was defined by her abusive marriage, but, in the series, Celeste feels torn between the idyllic family and real danger. Kidman’s scenes in marital counseling provide some of the best acting she’s ever done with Skarsgard going toe-to-toe.*
> 
> Vallée frames his actresses in and around as much glass as possible. Glass houses on the beach. Glass windows in cars and glass iPhone surfaces. You have the sense that, if anyone breathed too hard, everything would shatter. These characters fight against the seemingly perfect trappings of their high class surroundings. That theme is a bit of a cliche, of course, but it still works incredibly well here. You simply have to understand the environment – one where a birthday party omission is akin to a horse’s head in the bed. Yes, these are white, privileged families, but they still have stories to tell. Their kitchens may be better than ours, but, at the end of the day, we all face the same central issues with life, love, families, and the safety of our children.
> 
> *Final Verdict*
> _Big Little Lies_ ultimately feels like an incredibly well made, thematically rich throwback to old ABC miniseries. You could ignore it or dismiss it as too white bread for your time. Doing so would mean you’re missing some of the best acting on television this year. Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman are revelations in their roles, digging into the nuances like the great actresses they are. And I will never ignore a Laura Dern performance after HBO’s great _Enlightened_. The men turn in strong performances as well with Skarsgard shading the abusive Perry to shockingly good effect and Adam Scott (_Parks and Recreation_) makes Madeline’s doormat husband Ed a soulfully supportive presence, haunted by the insecurity he feels against his wild wife.
> 
> I love _Big Little Lies_ because it balances the *****y, big moments with gentle moments of real contemplation. Thank Vallée and Kelley for breathing much needed nuance into Moriarity’s robust story. There may be better limited series this year, but there likely won’t be as grand an entertainment that literally delivers on all fronts. It’s a dark little gem that digs much farther beneath its glassy surface than you’d ever imagine it would.



Thanks for that review. I knew that the focus was going to be on the female leads, and so it has, even in the reviews. But it's nice to see that the men, especially Alex, are not completely forgotten in the reviews.

ETA: I knew the ladies were going to be the focus, but I had expected at least a couple of interviews with Alex, it would have been nice to read what it was like for him to work with Nicole, Vallee's filming style, etc.



Askarbb said:


> I am not seeing where that was specifically for Alex! Considering she spent Valentines Day with her ex boyfriend it is quite possible that might be to Matt.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-ex-boyfriend-Matthew-Hitt-enjoy-stroll.html



I'm also not seeing that the IG post was Alex-specific. As for Alexa's relationship with Hitt, I have no idea. I know she has a lot of platonic male friends, as Alex has a lot of platonic female friends, so I'm not going to immediately jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for that review. I knew that the focus was going to be on the female leads, and so it has, even in the reviews. But it's nice to see that the men, especially Alex, are not completely forgotten in the reviews.
> 
> ETA: I knew the ladies were going to be the focus, but I had expected at least a couple of interviews with Alex, it would have been nice to read what it was like for him to work with Nicole, Vallee's filming style, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also not seeing that the IG post was Alex-specific. As for Alexa's relationship with Hitt, I have no idea. I know she has a lot of platonic male friends, as Alex has a lot of platonic female friends, so I'm not going to immediately jump to any conclusions.


I am sorry I didn't mean to imply that there was something between Matt and Alexa I meant that the quote she posted is too vague to be about Alex specifically. I believe if it was she wouldn't have been so subtle.  There are all types of "bonds" she could be talking about a friendship was all I meant. I did word it wrong though and I do apologize for that. Supposedly she already dated Matt so I don't believe they are anything more than friends.


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.vogue.com/article/hbo-big-little-lies-tv-show-review?mbid=social_twitter
*Prepare to Be Obsessed With Big Little Lies*
It’s shortly into the second episode of Big Little Lies, the slick new HBO adaptation of Liane Moriarty’s 2014 novel from co-producers Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman, writer David E. Kelley, and director Jean-Marc Vallée, that the show lays its cards on the table.

“What do you look at in the ocean?” Chloe, 6 years old and preternaturally precocious, asks her mom, Madeline, an athleisure-clad latter-day Clytemnestra who passes inordinate time on the sprawling deck outside their living room, cradling a beverage and staring out to sea.

“It’s the big out there,” Witherspoon’s Madeline replies dreamily: “The ocean is powerful. Mostly it’s vast. It’s full of life. Mystery. Who knows what lies out there beneath the surface.”

If you haven’t guessed, Big Little Lies is about the pathos that roils beneath placid surfaces, bottled emotion that spews forth unbridled when one least expects, much the way the vast Pacific spits and roars as it crashes against the rocky coast of Central California. That’s where the show's creators have chosen to transplant this thriller, originally set in Moriarty’s native Australia. More specifically, they’ve moved the action to Monterey, an erstwhile fishing village newly claimed by Silicon Valley–ites, who move there for the breathtakingly beautiful oceanfront property (if for no other reason, watch this miniseries for the real estate porn), and for the option of sending their children to “private schools at public school prices.”
*
I*t’s one such school that links our main characters, all parents of children in the same first grade class. Big Little Lies is nominally about kids—the plot is set into motion by a schoolyard spat, in which a little girl gets choked, publicly fingers her culprit, and he insists on his innocence—but it’s really about the childishness of adults, who fight proxy wars through their offspring, whose relationships are often predicated on willful self-delusion, and whose enhanced aptitude for repression and secrecy render their true feelings all the more dangerously potent. “Little boys don’t get to go around anymore hurting little girls, and none of us want to raise bullies,” proclaims the mother of the girl who was choked, but her phrasing suggests another question: What about big boys and big girls?

We open in the aftermath of a murder at the elementary school fundraising gala: flashing lights, a frightened milling crowd of costumed adults, and the heavy, unidentified breathing of a person we assume must be the perpetrator, still in their midst. At a press conference, we learn from two detectives that the victim suffered blows to the head so severe that they liquefied the brain. And during police questioning, a rotating Greek chorus of gossipy administrators and parents begin to describe how we got here.

Flash back to the first day of school: Madeline is the self-styled queen bee of the first grade mothers, a pugnacious meddler who prides herself on her “full-time mommy” status, despite a part-time gig producing community theater. She’s married to the seemingly even-keeled Ed (Adam Scott), a milquetoast Web developer whose slightly sinister manner—combined with an unusually ample beard—suggests that his still waters may actually run deep. Even so, he fails to inspire in his wife the same passion she expends on, say, battling the mayor over attempts to squash her production of the racy puppet musical Avenue Q; bickering with her entitled ex-husband, Nathan (James Tupper), and his sexy new wife, Bonnie (Zoë Kravitz), over their lax parenting of Madeline and Nathan’s teenage daughter, Abigail; or fighting Renata Klein (Laura Dern), a high-powered, high-strung “career mommy” over basically anything.

“Agitation,” says Ed of his wife, “is basically her preferred state.” And the open-eyed pleasure Madeline takes in her own most difficult quality—“I love my grudges,” she jokes, “I tend to them like little pets”—is what makes her potentially insufferable character actually kind of wickedly delightful.

These grudge matches require allies, and Madeline cultivates them in Celeste (Kidman), a beautiful lawyer turned stay-at-home mom, and Jane (Shailene Woodley), a new-to-town single mother whose son Ziggy, we quickly sense, bears both the stigma and the trauma of his parents’ brief, unhappy, mysterious union. (As does Ziggy’s mom: “Jane just didn’t fit in here,” snarks one mom to the police, “kind of like a dirty old Prius parked outside of Barneys.”)

“You’re drawn to damaged people,” Ed tells Madeline, and Celeste and Jane are clearly two sides of the same coin. Celeste lives in a gorgeous modernist Barbie dream house set high on a bluff above the water; Jane in a shabby one-bedroom inland bungalow. Jane willfully navigates the world alone; Celeste has a hot, successful, Ken-doll of a husband, Perry (Alexander Skarsgård), who is also a doting father to their twin boys.

But violence has crept into both of their lives. Something terrifying in Jane’s past haunts her, makes her sleep with a gun under her pillow, and causes her sometimes to regard her son with more than a trace of trepidation. She’s on high alert for signs of criminality in Ziggy, but Celeste turns a blind eye to her boys’ casual fascination with violent cartoons, toy guns, and war games, much like she works overtime to hide the bruises she gets from her husband, who can turn on a dime from loving to ruthless. (I expect this depiction of abuse—highly aestheticized, but also nuanced—will provoke a lot of conversation.)

Friction causes waves, and the energy that accumulates won’t dissipate until it finds something to crash into. Ripples on the water’s surface, by the time they reach shore, are something else entirely. That’s the creepy, insidious sense of menace that infects Big Little Lies. Violence presents first as background noise, small quotidian commotions: short-tempered outbursts from an exhausted mom, a stuffed animal whose leg is accidentally severed. But those minor, unsettling acts only inure us to the bigger stuff, so we can’t see it for what it is until it’s way out of hand.

The miniseries is full of stylish visual conceits. In one recurring loop, hotel room shades raise and lower automatically to reveal a perfect ocean view, the mechanical motor whirring away, a Pavlovian trigger for Jane, from whose memory this image seems to be excavated. The symbolism is clear: We build our civilizations next to nature; we frame and tame the chaos of the great outdoors for our visual pleasure; we keep the wildness at arm’s length, where it titillates but never touches us. We stand at the threshold, looking out, and in so doing, we expose our flank. All things domestic are not domesticated. What about the animals who live on our side of the glass? In Big Little Lies, they’re the most treacherous of all.


----------



## Esizzle

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQnl6Q1g8E-/?taken-by=worldofskarsgard

Teaser clip of Perry and Celeste.

ugh sorry I dont know how to insert instagram videos on here.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the review. There are so very many of them now, and for the most part they're positive.

It’s more common to see Kidman swimming in these dark currents, but she doesn’t operate on brittle/sad autopilot as Celeste, a lawyer turned stay-at-home mother married to a dashing younger man (Skarsgård) and living in an eye-popping modernist mansion overlooking the sea. Much is said about how perfect Celeste’s life is: loads of money, beautiful children, handsome husband with whom the love is abundant and the sex frequent. So, we pretty much instantly suspect that something must be off. And off it is, in even more sinister fashion than expected. The slow, scary unmasking of Celeste’s painful inner life gives Kidman myriad subtle and vibrant shades to play, meshing steeliness with fragility the way the best Kidman roles do. She’s especially transfixing in some excellently written therapy scenes with the great Robin Weigert, whose marriage-counselor character proves a probing foil to Celeste’s deflection. Their scenes are some of the most riveting of the series...
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...es-reese-witherspoon-nicole-kidman-hbo-review

..Kidman is remarkable as Celeste, the mother of boy twins, whose husband — Skarsgard’s Perry — is beating her up. It’s a dynamic familiar from shows like “Law & Order: SVU,” as Perry smacks Celeste for an imagined betrayal and Celeste, embarrassed, hides the truth behind their public image of a happy marriage. But the two actors are excellent, Skarsgard for his pathetic bursts of insecurity and Kidman for suppressing her rage to the point where we wait for her to break. At times, even when Kidman’s face is completely still — and not just because of injectables — we can see the volcano bubbling...
https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/te...little-lies/UAQBsX4ZKnABpPPXUN8AVK/story.html

Could a playground spat get _this_ out of control? “Big Little Lies” suggests so, but it also thoroughly probes beneath the surfaces of Madeline, Celeste and Renata’s marital and personal difficulties. It also uncovers Jane’s darkest secret. Husbands factor prominently in the narrative (as one witness explains to the cops, “It wasn’t just the mothers”), especially Celeste’s frighteningly abusive spouse, Perry (Alexander Skarsgard), and Madeline’s emotionally neglected second husband, Ed (Adam Scott).

“Big Little Lies” is also, to my recollection, the rare drama that treats children as key characters rather than incidental nuisances, demanding performances from its youngest cast members that other shows would use mainly as precocious walk-ons. It’s a task that nearly all the children in “Big Little Lies” manage to fulfill, to such a degree that it’s tempting to consider the story entirely from their perspectives.

That’s only a passing thought, however, since Witherspoon and Kidman have clearly decided that “Big Little Lies” is not merely a chance to dabble in prestige TV. Even though they’re both playing to type (Kidman once again as an ethereally composed woman facing sexual and physical violence; Witherspoon as another self-absorbed busybody who hits a breaking point), they have each outdone themselves here, bringing to their roles a real sense for the contours of pain, as well as a mature, wry sense of humor.
In television, script-writing is often accomplished through a group effort overseen by a showrunner, while directing is handed off from episode to episode. Here, Kelley wrote and Vallee directed every episode of “Big Little Lies,” which not only heightens continuity (we’re basically looking at a seven-hour film), it once again makes me wish that more of the new shows we’re getting these days would commit themselves to a single, terrific season — a contained story, rather than a launching pad for a long saga.

Between Kelley’s knack for melding irony and suffering and Vallée’s dreamy attention to the illusions that prop up the characters’ coastal California bliss, “Big Little Lies” becomes a sinfully pleasurable and even thought-provoking experience. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...cee7ce475fc_story.html?utm_term=.4f45130fb305


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

..Witherspoon is Madeline, a super-involved, super-intense mom, and Kidman is Celeste, whose seemingly storybook marriage to the handsome and charismatic Perry is the envy of almost everyone else in Monterey — but perhaps shouldn't be.
Perry is played by Alexander Skarsgard, who's already scored impressive roles on HBO in _Generation Kill _and_ True Blood_. His scenes with Kidman are the best, and most chilling, in _Big Little Lies._ But there are lots of strong roles and performances here, including Laura Dern and Shailene Woodley, playing two other combative Monterey moms. Like mother bears protecting their cubs, they'd kill to protect their young — and, most likely, one of them has...
http://www.npr.org/2017/02/17/51577...g-little-lies-make-a-case-for-subscription-tv


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm so excited for Big Little Lies. It was so well cast IMO.


----------



## Esizzle

Its a Skarsgard weekend on HBO! Legend of tarzan is on HBOgo now and playing on HBO tonight. and of course BLL premieres tomorrow


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye and Esizzle.

First episode of *BLL* was tonight (in the U.S.).  Who watched? What did everyone think?

Related videos:

From Episode 1:  *Somebody's Dead*:



"In the Weeks Ahead" *HBO* *Big Little Lies* preview:



Promo still of Alex as Perry Wright:



Source: * HBO.com*


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!  I had a great Alex weekend.  I re-watched War on Everyone on Saturday and Tarzan on Sunday right before the BLL premiere.  I thought it was very true to the book.  The characters are just as you would picture them.  There will never be enough Alex to suit, but he did have a good bit of screen time and got to show a little range last night.  Of course he looked good, but a little too squeaky clean, which I suppose is the point.  The outside doesn't match what's inside.  I'm looking forward to the subsequent episodes as the characters get fleshed out and the secrets are told. The reviews for Nicole and Alex's scenes together have been fantastic by the  critics and Reese Witherspoon herself!  Next week's episode looks exciting and will be available on Friday.  I'll be viewing early!


----------



## Esizzle

new gifs!

The first episode was everything I was expecting and more. Great acting and beautiful shots. Not enough Alex though!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.
I'm enjoying BLL so far too.  Will keep watching.

New behind-the-scenes photo of Alex and Derrick Barry filming *War on Everyone* in Iceland (May 2015?) shared today (February 20, 2017):






“Catching the beautiful view in Iceland with #Alexander Skarsgard in between takes during filming #War On Everyone.Photo: #Malcolm Barrett (at Reykjavík, Iceland).”

-*derrickbarry* instagram

Also on tumblr:

http://derrickbarry.tumblr.com/post/157501725481/catching-the-beautiful-view-in-iceland-with


----------



## AnBuW

I really liked the first episode of BLL! I read the book and have to admit so far this TV adaptation is not at all disappointing. What a great cast, beautiful shots and of course Alexander, so happy for him to be a part of this project! Thumbs up!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Finished Hold The Dark. It was more engrossing and readable than I was expecting. Also waaaaay more effed up and disturbing than I was expecting. It's going to be very interesting to see how Alex plays Vernon, because if anyone can make you feel the slightest tinge of empathy for Vernon, it'll be Alex.


----------



## audiogirl

It was beautifully written. The eloquent language is at odds with the storyline.


----------



## Santress

Some oldies recently shared on instagram:

Shared on February 19, 2017:







Alexander Skarsgard at the premiere of The East. He was so kind stopping to take pictures with every fan there. Looking forward to seeing him in Big Little Lies tonight #SelfieSunday

-*southbysavvy* instagram

Shared on February 21, 2017:





#onceinalifetimeexperience #onceinalifetime  that moment I met the one and only #alexanderskarsgard in #London at the #legendoftarzan #premiere last Summer  #inlovewithhim #alexanderskarsgård #lucky #righttimerightplace #bumpedintohim #leicestersquare #favouriteactor #bitemeericnorthman #trueblood #strawdogs #whatagreatguy #throwback

-*lonfi96* instagram

Also from the London *LOT* premiere and previously posted here:





#alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #thelegendoftarzan #europeanpremiere #london #odeon #odeoncinema #signing #myfavouriteactor #omg #stillcantbelieveit #alexanderskarsgard #heissohot  #trueblood #ericbemymaker  @legendoftarzan

-*lonfi96* instagram

Shared on February 20, 2017:






When you've met Eric and Pam  #alexanderskarsgård #kristinbauervanstraten #truebie #trueblood #maleficent #ouat

-*tomas_12345* instagram

Shared on February 23, 2017:







Last year these times ... #tbt #alexanderskarsgard like #tbt

-*suatkavukluoglu* instagram

Originally shared on July 13, 2013 and previously posted here:






Fourteen years all over again, lovely! # Alexander Skarsgård #faresfares # båstad #swedishopen #tennis #sommar #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #actors

-*pillan_g* instagram

Not sure when this one was taken but it was shared today (February 24, 2017):






Excuse me Mr. Northman, can I play Sookie for a night? #tb #trueblood #stalkerandherprey #finnkampen

-*juliavalimaki *instagram


----------



## Kitkath70

Saw episode 2 of BLL this morning.  All I can say is OH MY!  I can see fan fiction writers getting some inspiration from this show. Alex and Nicole are intense.


----------



## Esizzle

audiogirl said:


> It was beautifully written. The eloquent language is at odds with the storyline.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Finished Hold The Dark. It was more engrossing and readable than I was expecting. Also waaaaay more effed up and disturbing than I was expecting. It's going to be very interesting to see how Alex plays Vernon, because if anyone can make you feel the slightest tinge of empathy for Vernon, it'll be Alex.


OMG I was not expecting it to turn out the way it did. I liked the story overall. Alex will play Vernon well.


----------



## Santress

Shared on tumblr and instagram today by photographer* Paul Schefz*.

Oldies but goodies of Alex photographed by Paul in MacArthur Park, Los Angeles:





"watching #big little lies #hbo reminds me of the time I went on a stroll with #alexander skarsgard 
#leica #voigtlander #editorial. and such a nice guy too! "

-*paulschefz* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ8TrZwDikz/?taken-by=paulschefz

Also on Paul's tumblr here:

http://artloch.com/post/157696908181/watching-biglittlelies-hbo-reminds-me-of-the


----------



## Esizzle

Second episode of BLL was intense. We get to see a bit more of Perry and Celestes relationship. Good episode and staying true to the book. 

PS where is Alex these days? Is he done with Aftermath? Any chance we might see him at afterparties for the oscars tonight?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aftermath is supposed to be done filming this week, which doesn't mean that Alex hasn't already finished his scenes. Hold the Dark starts tomorrow, but I have no idea when Alex is supposed to start work on that. As he has nothing to promote and doesn't need to be in LA for work I don't think we'd see him at an Oscar parties. We could, but considering that he's got other things to do I think the odds are against it.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Aftermath is supposed to be done filming this week, which doesn't mean that Alex hasn't already finished his scenes. Hold the Dark starts tomorrow, but I have no idea when Alex is supposed to start work on that. As he has nothing to promote and doesn't need to be in LA for work I don't think we'd see him at an Oscar parties. We could, but considering that he's got other things to do I think the odds are against it.


Maybe he is laying low in Stockholm or London until he has to start Hold the Dark. And yes I am not expecting him in LA but just wishful thinking!


----------



## jooa

*The Surprising Generosity of “Big Little Lies”*
*While the show begins with a Schadenfreudian air—a prestige-TV twist on “Real Housewives”—it deepens, and becomes a sensitive reflection on trauma.*
*By Emily Nussbaum*

(...) The standout performances are by Nicole Kidman and Alexander Skarsgård, as a couple who are the subject of titillated envy. Celeste is the town’s most stylish hostess; Perry is the hot, younger jet-setting husband who can’t keep his hands off her. They’ve got Instagram-pretty twins and a house out of _Architectural Digest_. They’re too showily sexual to be grownups—or, at least, that’s how the Greek chorus sees them. It’s quickly apparent that something else is going on: whenever they’re alone, he picks a fight, getting physical fast. Although they seem to have sex non-stop, the arguments and the sex aren’t really separate, and the sex itself is only superficially consensual—as episodes go by, it’s hard not to suspect that Celeste is consenting, in part, so that she doesn’t have to admit that if she didn’t agree he wouldn’t stop.

These scenes of gray-area marital rape are filmed in ways that hover queasily between pornography and horror. When Celeste struggles, it could be violence or a power play—both she and Perry are complicit in the decision not to clarify that. But the violent sequences also help us understand the story the couple has sold not just to the neighbors but to themselves: that they are simply more passionate than normal people. When this notion begins to unravel in therapy, it’s peculiarly touching. As chilling as his character is, Skarsgård makes him more than a Lifetime monster; often, Perry seems to buy his own con, in which he’s merely the boyish, insecure satellite of his beautiful wife. The fact that her cage looks enviable makes it harder to acknowledge how dangerous he is; it’s easier to carry on their shared mythology. (...)

source: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/06/the-surprising-generosity-of-big-little-lies


----------



## jooa

A short piece of episode 2 recap from Refinery 29 about Alex and Nicole Kidman, without spoilers. All recap you can read here http://www.refinery29.com/2017/02/140947/big-little-lies-recap-episode-2:


> Nicole Kidman and Alexander Skarsgard have never been two actors I’d think of pairing up together. But their chemistry is electrifying. It makes me wish their marriage wasn’t the abusive one on the show. The sex scenes between them are hot, intense, and troubling. Every moment crackles with tension. It’s hard to focus on anything else happening in the show when these two are onscreen. It’s their intense sexual chemistry and Perry’s flashes of sincerity that makes it understandable why Celeste struggles to leave.


----------



## Julia_W

*'Big Little Lies' recap: 'Serious Mothering' *
Nicole Sperling

Excerpt from the Entertainment Weekly review on Episode 2 of BLL:

*And yet, I’m saving the best for last. We need to talk about Celeste and Perry. We first see the gorgeous duo driving their darling twin boys to school. He’s apologizing for last night’s abuse. She’s suggesting they finding a new counselor. It’s just another day in the life of a harmful marriage. All seems peaceful for the moment, but that, of course, changes in an instant when they pull into the parking lot of the school and Celeste tells Perry they can’t go inside — they are supposed to just drop the boys off and move on. Switch flipped, and darkness clouds those beautiful features of Mr. Skarsgard.*

Link to the full article:  http://ew.com/recap/big-little-lies-episode-2/

There is much more about Perry and Celeste, but lots of spoilers if you haven't seen the episode.  The reviewer gives the episode an A-


----------



## Julia_W

*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nv_sr_1
Alex is up to number 20 on the IMDB Star Meter.  BLL will bring him lots of attention even if the focus is on the female stars.*


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> *http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> Alex is up to number 20 on the IMDB Star Meter.  BLL will bring him lots of attention even if the focus is on the female stars.*


Great news. Definitely was smart of him to do a good project like this one for HBO. Hopefully the publicity will help his upcoming projects as well 
Im still mad he did not get to do any interviews for Big Little Lies. Hopefully they will release some on set or behind the scenes interview after the show.


----------



## Esizzle

https://twitter.com/saulnier_jeremy/status/836199177180737537
First day of Hold the Dark. No Alex in the tweet.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for posting the recaps. I'm glad to see his acting skills are getting mentioned, especially as he's acting with an Oscar winner with multiple other nominees and awards. 
As for his not promoting it at all, I knew that the focus was and is on the ladies, but I had thought we'd get a couple of phone interviews. I am interested in seeing how he approached playing Perry. Though I do wonder if part of the reason for not having him do interviews is that reason, that you'd have to find some humanity in Perry, which might be construed as excusing his behavior. It might also take away from the focus on Celeste, who's the victim. Whatever the reasons I'm hoping we get to find out sometime what it was like to work on BLL, even if it's months from now.

Thanks for the link to Saulnier's twitter. Jeffrey Wright is also on SM, and has been posting pretty pics from the mountains.
https://www.instagram.com/jfreewright/
https://twitter.com/jfreewright
Riley Keough isn't on set yet either, she's been in LA this weekend doing the awards weekend stuff:
https://twitter.com/RileyKeough
James Badge Dale's IG:
https://www.instagram.com/jimmybobbydale/
Here's hoping we get something of Alex on this set, the lack of pics from The Aftermath was annoying!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Vallée and Kelley talk about the Perry/Celeste scenes:

*Because the women of this story are such interesting and complicated characters, the men in this story could have easily fallen into the background, but they’re interesting and complicated, too.*

KELLEY: There’s definitely more explored with all of them. The men may be bigger characters than they were in the book. I’d have to go back and look at it. These women are so strong and formidable and complicated that it wouldn’t be believable, if they didn’t have some complicated and smart men in their lives, as well.

*How tricky was it to find the relationship between Celeste and Perry, especially with how much it walks a very fine line, or even crosses that line?*

KELLEY: It was the most challenging relationship in the book, and it’s tough stuff to mine. You want to be careful with it because it’s serious subject matter and you don’t want to be glib and not pay attention to it. I thought it was handled really well in the book, and I tried to live up to that. And then, you have to put it on its feet. You feel the truth when you yell, “Action!,” or you start rehearsing it. The way those scenes were shot, the chemistry and the antagonism and the passion between those characters, and the use of the camera and music, was pretty extraordinary.

VALLEE: It was on the page, and we stuck to that. It was tough and it was emotional. We just tried to be real. The D.P. had the courage to use no light and no blocking, so that the actors could move around and create a space of freedom. I asked them not to rehearse the fighting. Nicole [Kidman] was up to it and willing to try it. The first rehearsal was the first take. It’s all right that it looks messy and unexpected. They were trying things. Sometimes it was dead-on, on the first take.
http://collider.com/big-little-lies-david-e-kelley-jean-marc-vallee-interview/#images


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the reviews & info., Buckeye, Jooa, Julia & Esizzle.

What did everyone think of BLL's *Serious Mothering*? I think it's getting better by the episode and will keep tuning in. The house porn is gorgeous too.

New promo still of Alex in BLL's episode 3:  *Living the Dream*:







https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/837425410585542658

*HBO's* "Inside the Episode" for *Big Little Lies*, episode 2:  *Serious Mothering*:



*HBO's* preview for *Big Little Lies*, episode 3:  *Living the Dream*:


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks the new pic and the preview, Santress 

I loved the second episode. Reese's Madeline is my fave character so far. Also glad to see more of Celeste and Perrys relationship. It's intense but they are doing a good job of portraying it. I think the third episode is going to deal even more with their relationship. 

PS. Is anyone interested in discussing hold the dark in private messages? I have quite a few questions about that book. The more I think about the more, the more weird it seems to me! (In a good way).


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New fan photos of Alex in Paris, France shared on instagram today (March 3, 2017):






“Muse says: ‘ok, girls, don't scream, don't cry, don't be jealous, let me introduce you to my new friend, Alexander Skarsgård (Tarzan) who felt in love with me. I know, I know, this is not fair, but I'm a princess...’ “

-*musevonsilberweiss* instagram






"Today we met a very handsome and polite man, Alexander Skarsgård, talented Swedish director and actor. He likes Thaï restaurant. Muse was flying with angels... #lovedog #puppies #dogs #weimarlovers #weimy #weimaranersofinstagram #weimaraners #instapic #picotheday #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #generationkill #moviestar #dogstar #germanshorthair #doglover #doglife."

-*berengeresaulais* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Alex'a hands are so big!!! Giant.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks the new pic and the preview, Santress
> 
> I loved the second episode. Reese's Madeline is my fave character so far. Also glad to see more of Celeste and Perrys relationship. It's intense but they are doing a good job of portraying it. I think the third episode is going to deal even more with their relationship.
> 
> PS. I*s anyone interested in discussing hold the dark in private messages? I have quite a few questions about that book. The more I think about the more, the more weird it seems to me! (In a good way)*.



Message me, I'm interested.



Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> New fan photos of Alex in Paris, France shared on instagram today (March 3, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Muse says: ‘ok, girls, don't scream, don't cry, don't be jealous, let me introduce you to my new friend, Alexander Skarsgård (Tarzan) who felt in love with me. I know, I know, this is not fair, but I'm a princess...’ “
> 
> -*musevonsilberweiss* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Today we met a very handsome and polite man, Alexander Skarsgård, talented Swedish director and actor. He likes Thaï restaurant. Muse was flying with angels... #lovedog #puppies #dogs #weimarlovers #weimy #weimaranersofinstagram #weimaraners #instapic #picotheday #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #generationkill #moviestar #dogstar #germanshorthair #doglover #doglife."
> 
> -*berengeresaulais* instagram



Aw, Alex and dogs! So done with The Aftermath and spending time with Alexa in Paris before he heads off to Canada for HLD.


----------



## Santress

Another :






“Ok girls, one more time! Sooo cute!”

-*berengeresaulais* instagram


----------



## AnBuW

Thanks for the pics! He looks so different, but good, very young! So Alex and Alexa are still an item, as he's probably in Paris with her (she posts less from Paris Fashion Week than from other FW, no afterparties etc., so they're spending some quality time together )


----------



## lvstratus

I never payed much attention to him, neither to his movies, but so far I'm loving his work in BLL. He and Nicole have great chemistry and they make one of the best things in the show.


----------



## Askarbb

AnBuW said:


> Thanks for the pics! He looks so different, but good, very young! So Alex and Alexa are still an item, as he's probably in Paris with her (she posts less from Paris Fashion Week than from other FW, no afterparties etc., so they're spending some quality time together )



Yet when they are together spending time it is impossible not to get her in the picture.  He maybe in the same city as her that doesn't mean they are spending time so I am not going to assume he is spending time with her just because he is in the area.  She was spotted somewhere else in Paris too, and they have always hung out with the same crowd as for his appearance he looks tired and a bit skinny. I feel concerned for his health. I feel like working so much is starting to show I hope he rests up before filming starts in Canada.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> Yet when they are together spending time it is impossible not to get her in the picture.  He maybe in the same city as her that doesn't mean they are spending time so I am not going to assume he is spending time with her just because he is in the area.  She was spotted somewhere else in Paris too, and they have always hung out with the same crowd as for his appearance he looks tired and a bit skinny. I feel concerned for his health. I feel like working so much is starting to show I hope he rests up before filming starts in Canada.



I don't think he'd be in Paris if it weren't for her, he'd already be on set or have spent what free time he might have had back home in Stockholm.
As for his being skinny, he should be somewhat skinny for this role, as he's playing a German one year after the war, food was an issue, His character's weight, or lack of it, is mentioned in the book. He's not emaciated, but he's still underweight. And the pics we had from Prague from January he was bulkier than I was expecting.
As for his being tired, yeah, that's to be expected. And with his schedule booked through the end of summer it might end up becoming an issue for him, though he seemed to do ok in 2013/14 when he just about literally worked a year straight, with The Giver/WWTW and then DOAG/TB/LOT. Hopefully he'll take a break in the fall.
Slightly OT, Bill did an interview/photo shoot with Mr. Porter and apparently there were 17 of them in Bali over the holidays, including spouses and SO's. To me that sounds like fun, a slew of Skarsgards and a tropical island.


----------



## VampFan

Just watched the latest BLL ep.  Have to say that Skars  is great. 
He is so good at presenting sh**y characters but with a human element where you don't totally hate him. Following in his Dad's footsteps I think.

Stellan played these types of characters the same way.


----------



## Santress

Just finished the latest episode too.  Very good (imo) and a great opportunity to show off his range as an actor.
He is able to bring some empathy to a very unlikable character.

Promo still of Alex and Nicole Kidman from *BLL* episode 3:  *Living the Dream*:




Source:  *HBO.com*

Preview for episode 4:  *Push Comes to Shove*:



Inside the episode for #3:  *Living the Dream*:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The scene inside Celeste and Perry’s therapist’s office also feels like an exception from the rest of the series in how it functions, and the kind of story it’s telling. _Big Little Lies_ is a series that deals with secrets and unknowns, but there’s not a lot of nuance involved in those mysteries. We don’t know _who _died at the school fundraiser, but the show points to that missing information with big red arrows that say, “Mystery here!” We likewise don’t know much about the history of Jane Chapman and her son Ziggy until we get more clues in this episode, but between her penchant for angry beach running and her long glowering looks, Jane’s trauma might as well be hung around her neck like a sandwich board.

Initially, the relationship we see between Celeste and Perry seems like it will follow a similarly unsubtle path. They look like a perfect, loving couple from the outside; inside he’s an abusive husband and she doesn’t know how to get out. Which is why the scene with their therapist is so surprising — they begin evasively, describing their relationship as “passionate” and “volatile.” But without too much pressure, Perry admits that his initial description of the marriage as nonviolent is incorrect. He admits to being rough with Celeste, to grabbing her by the shoulders, and to being “physical.” He also tries to describe why he feels like “lashing out” — he’s worried she’ll leave him. He’s so insecure in himself that his fear of abandonment is overwhelming.

It’s a standout scene in part because of how many shades it gives to Celeste and Perry’s relationship, and because of the real surprise that someone as patently villainous as Perry would deign to tell a therapist the truth (or at least something approaching the truth) about how violent he gets with his wife. The moment when he admits the full extent of his actions is really astonishing, and vulnerable in a way that _Big Little Lies _doesn’t generally lead us to expect from these characters. It pulls us away from what seems like the easily anticipated arc of Celeste and Perry’s narrative — they’re on track to be a relatively straightforward spousal abuse story (he hits her; she can’t leave; things end tragically). This begins to look like a different story, one in which an abuser tries to tackle his own anger and insecurity, and who tries to be honest about his motivations. While Jane Chapman’s angry beach running continues to look about as subtle as the gun held shakily aloft in the show’s opening credit sequence, this scene with their therapist lends Celeste and Perry something more like humanity.

Do not mistake me — discussing the behavior with a therapist does not excuse Perry’s abuse, and that question is something the series will continue to explore over the next several episodes. Even in “Living the Dream,” the closing montage with Celeste and Perry happily slow dancing to Neil Young comes off as a temporary gesture toward hopefulness, one that only the wholly naïve could watch and feel completely comforted by. The therapist’s office lends this closing scene of apparent harmony more emotional color. Rather than simple foreboding or an uncomplicated reconciliation, that slow dance is now weighed down with questions on all sides. Could a relationship like this ever be truly functional? Is he really trying? Does the therapist see how dangerous he is? Does Celeste? And the real mystery at the bottom of it all — do they actually love each other? Could sincere love ever look like this? Surely no, and yet …
http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-lies-best-investigations-are-not-about-murder.html


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

New promo stills shared today (March 9, 2017) of Alex in* BLL's* episode 4:* Push Comes to Shove*:





Sources:  *Medium.com* 

https://medium.com/hbo-cinemax-pr/big-little-lies-episodes-c672b0ff6ca9#.44ieoek8i

via 

*HBOPR* twitter 

https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/839961842923540480

HBO also shared a clip from this week's episode ("*Do Not Let Them Get to You*") on YouTube:


----------



## Julia_W

http://www.filmandtvnow.com/the-aft...ography-has-wrapped-starring-keira-knightley/

Article from Film and TV Now on the wrapping of photography for The Aftermath contains some casting news.  It appears that Flora Thiemann will be playing Alex's character's daughter Freda.  I don't know anything about her previous work, but based on her IMDB profile she has quite a bit of experience for a 15 year old.


----------



## VampFan

Awkward. Nicole asked about the BLL sex scenes. 

https://au.be.yahoo.com/entertainme...skarsgard-versus-keith-urban-yahoo7-be/#page1


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> New promo stills shared today (March 9, 2017) of Alex in* BLL's* episode 4:* Push Comes to Shove*:
> 
> View attachment 3628540
> 
> 
> Sources:  *Medium.com*
> 
> https://medium.com/hbo-cinemax-pr/big-little-lies-episodes-c672b0ff6ca9#.44ieoek8i
> 
> via
> 
> *HBOPR* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/839961842923540480
> 
> HBO also shared a clip from this week's episode ("*Do Not Let Them Get to You*") on YouTube:




The second shot if very 2011 GQ shoot. He's really really good looking in BLL, pity Perry's such an abusive a-hole.



VampFan said:


> Awkward. Nicole asked about the BLL sex scenes.
> 
> https://au.be.yahoo.com/entertainme...skarsgard-versus-keith-urban-yahoo7-be/#page1


It's not so much that she was asked about the sex scenes, it's that the DJ's really just saw the sex as rough sex and not the abuse behind it. The Perry/Celeste sex scenes have that dynamic because of the violence/abuse, so you can't really have it 'without'.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia & Vamp!

New fan pic!  From ASN:

Fan photo of Alex at  *Alforno Bakery & Cafe* (March 11, 2017, Calgary, Alberta, Canada):







“When @kayleygallaher stopped talking completely mid sentence and I look back and see #Alexander Skarsgard (Tarzan) sitting behind us reading a script.... He was so nice and gracious. #I look homeless.”

-*michelledagenais* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRhTulsF4Da/?taken-by=michelledagenais


----------



## Esizzle

He looks so different with that short hair! He is styling it really weird. Also, the hair looks reddish?!! Or maybe its just the filter the instagram user used. Vernon in the book is supposed to have yellow (blonde) hair.


----------



## audiogirl

Actually that hairstyle is popular right now. Short and casually combed forward and to the side with a little combed up and over in front. Once you start looking for it, you'll see it everywhere.


----------



## VampFan

Another stellar episode. I read the book and I think they (David Kelley, et al) are doing a great job adapting it. For me tonight's ep was really strong with the women's performances. Also if anyone is interested in the house porn they show, you might like this. 

http://nypost.com/2017/02/27/inside-the-real-estate-porn-of-big-little-lies/

Also, GoT great commercial before the show. Lots of good stuff tonight.


----------



## TC1

His acting is beyond stellar on BLL


----------



## audiogirl

TC1 said:


> His acting is beyond stellar on BLL


Precisely. 

Obviously, I've always thought his acting was impressive, but his performance has been mind-blowing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> He looks so different with that short hair! *He is styling it really weird*. Also, the hair looks reddish?!! Or maybe its just the filter the instagram user used. Vernon in the book is supposed to have yellow (blonde) hair.


This being Alex, when it's this short his 'styling' probably consists of towel drying it and running a brush/comb through it. 
As for the color, looks like the dark blonde it usually gets during winter. 



audiogirl said:


> Precisely.
> 
> Obviously, I've always thought his acting was impressive, but his performance has been mind-blowing.



His acting really has been noticed for this, which is nice for those of us who thought he's been a good actor all along.

Celeste’s exhilaration, then, makes perfect sense, especially as she’s in a situation where she has likely felt trapped. There are few better feelings than to believe you’re doing a good job as a mother, but victories in professional life, with people we aren’t actually related to, resonate strongly as well. That whole meeting scene was nicely done, with Renata facing off against Celeste and Madeline on the other side of the table, Madeline’s feeble attempts to go off, the attempted down-home regular-guy efforts of the mayor, and Celeste’s ultimate complete command of the entire situation.

It’s that power aspect that Celeste’s husband Perry most objects to. *Such is the acting chops of Alexander Skarsgård that we start to tense up now pretty much every time he enters a room, he’s steeped in so much menace. *This episode deftly played that up slowly, until the final grab at the end. Celeste is saved by one of her sons, who must be taking in much more than they realize.

http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/big-little-lies-wages-mommy-wars-251926

I've seen this in viewer comments over the last couple of weeks, that Perry enters a scene and they tense up because they don't know what he's going to do.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

One of the most powerful tools in an abuser’s arsenal is control. They can isolate until you truly believe there is no one else to turn to, no life of your own, no room to breathe under their firm grasp. I thought of this watching Celeste try and fail to maneuver around Perry’s anger. He focuses with such laser precision on his target that he charges the air in every scene. “If you go to pieces again whose going to put you back together?” Perry asks. He’s using her past anxiety against her. Any fault or misstep becomes a hammer he can use to chisel Celeste into the sculpture of the docile mother and wife he requires she aspires to be.
Celeste isn’t satisfied with merely orbiting Perry and their children. Six years of servicing everyone’s needs but her own has her feeling empty. But Perry makes it difficult to leave. Every violent outburst is soon followed by riveting sex and some gesture of kindness. It’s enough for Celeste to believe that maybe he can change. But it’s really just another turn in the cycle of abuse Perry has had her spinning in for so long. _Big Little Lies_ is smart to hold such focus on Celeste’s life. It’s her story that perfectly contrasts the enviable beauty of his upperclass world of characters and the horror lurking beneath the lacquered surfaces of their beautiful lives. She’s the best example of how women buck against the narrow boxes of identity afforded to them by children, partners, and society at large.
http://www.refinery29.com/2017/03/140949/big-little-lies-recap-episode-4

It’s no wonder she’d buried the lawyer, the woman, and the individual inside her for so long. Perry makes it clear when he questions Celeste about her involvement in the case that he doesn’t approve of her working. Then, in their impeccable walk-in closet, hauntingly surrounded by the spoils of their wealth, he reminds her of the stress that led her to leave law in the first place, subtly threatening her with a reminder of the mental-health issues she once suffered as a result. Their situation had appeared confusingly consensual in previous episode, as if Perry and Celeste’s relationship was perhaps more complicated than aggressor and victim. Indeed, when she retorts, “You gonna hit me now?” he genuinely questions her, “Do you want me to hit you, Celeste?” But now Perry is using every tool in his kit — sex, manipulation, promises of another child — to keep Celeste just where he wants her: in striking distance. When he viciously grabs her neck at the end of the episode, just as one of the twins is entering their bedroom, the act of violence feels poised to spin out of their control and out of their bedroom.
www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-lies-recap-episode-4-push-comes-to-shove.html


----------



## AnBuW

I really love BLL, the book is great and so is the HBO's adaptation. I've just checked - this year’s Emmys ceremony takes place on September 17. The nominations will be announced on July 13. I really hope the show scores some nods!


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

From The Library:

Throwback Tuesday photos - oldies but goodies of younger Alex!

Sources: 

1. Shared today (March 14, 2017) by *Studio Aanensen* (Terje Aanensen) on instagram:






“’Pictures out from the vault’ Alexander Skardsgård •Photo by Louise wiker •Styling by Studio Aanensen/ -Helmot Lang/ Gucci •Hair cut and colour by Terje.”

-*studioaanensen* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRnVLB0lXDM/?taken-by=studioaanensen

2. Shared by *Studio Aanensen* on Facebook on July 11, 2013:






“Alexander Skarsgård is my hair model around 2000 in Stockholm .This is before going to The Loreal studio for hairdressers. His hair is razer cut and made slightly blonder. He is as nice to look at as to be around.....)).”

-*Studioterje.Aanensen* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650363.-2207520000.1489487275.&type=3&theater


----------



## audiogirl

AnBuW said:


> I really love BLL, the book is great and so is the HBO's adaptation. I've just checked - this year’s Emmys ceremony takes place on September 17. The nominations will be announced on July 13. I really hope the show scores some nods!


Eligibility ends May 31. Nomination voting runs June 12 through June 26. Award voting runs August 14 through August 28. That's fairly advantageous timing for BLL, since people tend to have short memories.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> From The Library: Throwback Tuesday photos - oldies but goodies of younger Alex! Sources:
> 1. Shared today (March 14, 2017) by *Studio Aanensen* (Terje Aanensen) on instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “’Pictures out from the vault’ Alexander Skardsgård •Photo by Louise wiker •Styling by Studio Aanensen/ -Helmot Lang/ Gucci •Hair cut and colour by Terje.”
> 
> -*studioaanensen* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRnVLB0lXDM/?taken-by=studioaanensen
> 
> 2. Shared by *Studio Aanensen* on Facebook on July 11, 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Alexander Skarsgård is my hair model around 2000 in Stockholm .This is before going to The Loreal studio for hairdressers. His hair is razer cut and made slightly blonder. He is as nice to look at as to be around.....)).”
> 
> -*Studioterje.Aanensen* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650363.-2207520000.1489487275.&type=3&theater



He looks so freaking young (he was, but still)!



audiogirl said:


> Eligibility ends May 31. Nomination voting runs June 12 through June 26. Award voting runs August 14 through August 28. That's fairly advantageous timing for BLL, since people tend to have short memories.



I'm presuming HBO will submit (and advertise) BLL for best limited series, as well as the three female leads, Kelley and Vallee. Let's hope they note Alex's reviews and submit him for best supporting actor.

ETA:
If you're interested in the BLL house porn:
*Celeste and Perry Wright’s House (Nicole Kidman and Alexander Skarsgård)
Location: Monterey Peninsula
Cost: $6 million*
“Celeste’s house is the most magical of all of them,” Alpert said. But originally, the Wrights weren’t going to live there — Alpert and his team had selected another house that fell through and sent them scrambling. “The first time I walked through it, I had one of those epiphany moments,” Albert said. “I was so taken by the view. It turned out to be a much better place for that family.”
Located on the Monterey Peninsula, the house is a rental property worth $6 million. Director Jean-Marc Vallée took advantage of the house’s proximity to the rugged coastline and filmed many scenes outside. “The furnishings weren’t that interesting and the walls were all white,” Alpert said, “so our production designer John Paino introduced the very light blue color and the house just warmed up so much.”
Celeste’s expansive bedroom, bathroom, and closet are not part of the house — they were built on a stage. “As wonderful as the ground floor of the house was, the second floor didn’t offer what Jean-Marc wanted,” Alpert said. “When you see Nicole in bed, you want her to have the view of the ocean so that was all built onstage, and a green screen was used. I think we really elevated the house in terms of that.”

http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-lies-houses-cost-location.html


----------



## VampFan

^^He really does look young in the Santress posted pics. I think he looks better as he's aged.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> Throwback Tuesday photos - oldies but goodies of younger Alex!
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 1. Shared today (March 14, 2017) by *Studio Aanensen* (Terje Aanensen) on instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “’Pictures out from the vault’ Alexander Skardsgård •Photo by Louise wiker •Styling by Studio Aanensen/ -Helmot Lang/ Gucci •Hair cut and colour by Terje.”
> 
> -*studioaanensen* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRnVLB0lXDM/?taken-by=studioaanensen
> 
> 2. Shared by *Studio Aanensen* on Facebook on July 11, 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Alexander Skarsgård is my hair model around 2000 in Stockholm .This is before going to The Loreal studio for hairdressers. His hair is razer cut and made slightly blonder. He is as nice to look at as to be around.....)).”
> 
> -*Studioterje.Aanensen* Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...650363.-2207520000.1489487275.&type=3&theater



Mah lord. I see where the drag queen work came in later. That is some special makeup!


----------



## VampFan

scaredsquirrel said:


> Mah lord. I see where the drag queen work came in later. That is some special makeup!



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

VampFan said:


> ^^He really does look young in the Santress posted pics. I think he looks better as he's aged.


He has definitely grown into his looks. Much more handsome now and still equally beautiful hair!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

In all honesty, to reflect the earlier comments, for me - this is the most physically handsome Sc_ars has been in a role. He is...super pretty. Profile, straight on, blah. _Beauteaous. Fab. I think they hav figured out how his pretty can be....deadly. Just saying.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> In all honesty, to reflect the earlier comments, for me - this is the most physically handsome Sc_ars has been in a role. He is...super pretty. Profile, straight on, blah. _Beauteaous. Fab. I think they hav figured out how his pretty can be....deadly. Just saying.



He's ridiculously good looking in this. But there's also so much menace there as Perry, it's hard to look at him in character and not get tense.





from alexanderskarsgardonline

Here's another recap:
One of the most powerful tools in an abuser’s arsenal is control. They can isolate until you truly believe there is no one else to turn to, no life of your own, no room to breathe under their firm grasp. I thought of this watching Celeste try and fail to maneuver around Perry’s anger. He focuses with such laser precision on his target that he charges the air in every scene. “If you go to pieces again whose going to put you back together?” Perry asks. He’s using her past anxiety against her. Any fault or misstep becomes a hammer he can use to chisel Celeste into the sculpture of the docile mother and wife he requires she aspires to be.
Celeste isn’t satisfied with merely orbiting Perry and their children. Six years of servicing everyone’s needs but her own has her feeling empty. But Perry makes it difficult to leave. Every violent outburst is soon followed by riveting sex and some gesture of kindness. It’s enough for Celeste to believe that maybe he can change. But it’s really just another turn in the cycle of abuse Perry has had her spinning in for so long. _Big Little Lies_ is smart to hold such focus on Celeste’s life. It’s her story that perfectly contrasts the enviable beauty of his upperclass world of characters and the horror lurking beneath the lacquered surfaces of their beautiful lives. She’s the best example of how women buck against the narrow boxes of identity afforded to them by children, partners, and society at large...
-Perry trying to get back on Celeste’s good side by talking about having another daughter as some foreplay was weird. “Let’s have that little girl tonight,” he said. No, thank you.
http://www.refinery29.com/2017/03/140949/big-little-lies-recap-episode-4


----------



## Kitkath70

He is so so good in BLL. He is going toe to toe with Nichole and I think this may be one of her best performances as well.  Their relationship is by far the most compelling. His attention to detail and nuance is once again bringing an amazing amount of depth to Perry. The look he gave when he saw her "power suit" hanging in the closet and then turned around with his belt in his hand, I was on the edge of my seat thinking he was going to hit her with it.  Then he just wraps it up and puts it away and goes all sexy again. The tension is insane.  His interaction with the twins was incredible as well.  He deserves all the notice and recognition he's getting.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

New promo still of Alex and Nicole in *BLL's* episode 5:  *Once Bitten*:




Source:  *Medium.com
*
https://medium.com/hbo-cinemax-pr/big-little-lies-episodes-c672b0ff6ca9#.82h0zk1q3

via

https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/842473304569090048

Preview clip for this week's episode:


----------



## OHVamp

He does menacing so well. I'm really liking BLL so far. I haven't read the book so don't have a clue who is dead and who did it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Then — as he’s done in every episode so far — Vallée elevates Kelley’s scattershot writing for Perry and Celeste through careful staging and strategic cuts. As soon as Perry grabs Celeste by the neck in “Once Bitten,” Vallée cuts to them frantically ****ing (despite Celeste telling her therapist it’s “lovemaking,” there really is no other word for it).

And when we see Perry throwing a tantrum at Celeste in flashbacks, we only get glimpses, but every single one is staged to show us exactly how strong he is, exactly how scared she is, exactly how much — or little — it turns her on. With Kidman and Skarsgård willing and able to dive into the twisted depths of this relationship, Vallée can fine-tune exactly how he films it to achieve a more devastating, human effect.
Speaking about the greatness of _Big Little Lies_’ cast is the most obvious comment to make about the show at this point, but that doesn’t make it any less true — especially as the show sprints toward the impending reveal of Who Killed [Insert Whoever Died Here]. Witherspoon is — as she always is at her best — a tensed-up ball of crackling fire, while Woodley has shifted into a whole new acting gear now that Jane’s pain and fury are starting to seep through the cracks.

But Kidman is tasked with portraying a woman who wants _anything_ but to reveal what she’s truly feeling, even in therapy, where she’s supposed to be able to do exactly that. That she manages to wear about 12 emotions on her face at once, ranging from sadness to terror to steely anger, is a true feat.

Opposite Weigert in the therapy scenes — some of Kelley’s best work on the show, probably because he writes them like he writes courtroom or investigation scenes — Kidman is a quiet, constantly vibrating force. When Celeste goes to therapy in “Once Bitten,” she defends her relationship, reveals that she and Perry were “bound” together after she had four miscarriages, and finally ends up admitting that she has feared for her own life in her own house. Her eyes leak tears, as if her body’s too tired to fend them off forever. Every downward glance, every tiny head shake, every sudden narrowing of her eyes says more than Celeste probably ever will out loud.

_Big Little Lies_ has so much going for it. But no matter how it ends and who ends up dying, Kidman’s Celeste will always be the fragile, bruised heart of the show — the one that reminds you it isn’t about sunsets or spotless kitchens, but pain.
http://www.vox.com/culture/2017/3/1...ies-episode-5-recap-once-bitten-nicole-kidman

And her pain, while severe, is nothing compared to what Celeste experiences this episode.

Her arc starts with some high-intensity sex on the kitchen counter. Perry rips at her clothing, throws her on the counter top, but nothing about it is sexy, especially since you can still see her bruises from their previous encounters. She’s even given a nice reprieve at the breakfast table, where she can count on Perry to keep her children in line, to roughhouse with them and to play the role of engaged father. I don’t know about you all, but I now find Skarsgard’s “monster” routine with the boys completely repulsive. I know that’s the point, but it’s still hard to watch.

And then, as we all know, the moment of bliss is upended when Perry comes home, finds toys all around the house, and starts raging again. Thankfully director Jean-Marc Vallée doesn’t show us the scene as it’s happening but flashes to it throughout the episode, most profoundly when Celeste goes to visit her therapist on her own.

After carefully concealing her newest injuries, she walks into the office, looking innocently for some strategies to deal with the violence.

But we all know that’s not really why she’s there, and that’s when things get real.

The probing questions the therapist asks juxtaposed with Celeste’s horrible memories of his latest attack is a profound distillation of abuse — the scene plays out in a way that shows both the crime and the rationalization. We watch as it’s all peeled away.
http://ew.com/recap/big-little-lies-episode-5/2/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

But the episode belongs to Celeste. It’s hard to overstate just how magically Nicole Kidman owns this role. How easily she projects the tiniest shifts in Celeste’s psyche as she combats internal contradictions about what she calls her and Perry’s “volatile” relationship. A tug at the sleeve of a sweater distills a whole host of emotions. Even in absolute stillness her face spins through a rolodex of emotion. With this opportunity to spread the development of a character over a seven-hour spread, Kidman is making the case for even more A-list actresses to abandon the big screen for the small.

When Perry ambles up to their front door like a Ralph Lauren ad come to life, you, like me and Celeste, might have fallen for his smooth swagger all over again, despite knowing that he’s a sick, sick man. The gloss of money and charm coats every move he makes — until he strikes, in this instance not just pummeling Celeste, but dumping a bucket of toys over her head to humiliate her. Even their non-rage induced sex begins and ends with his hand around her neck. But through it all, Perry’s smart suits, his Brylcreemed hair, and his glowing white teeth all remind us that looks and money are a straight ticket to getting away with hideous, gut-twisting behavior.

Celeste’s solo visit to the couples therapist she and Perry visited previously is one of the series’ best extended scenes. Like HBO’s _In Treatment_, in which each episode followed the therapy session of an individual, the scene goes on so long it’s practically in real time. At first, this time it appears Celeste attended alone to receive affirmation from the therapist that her and Perry’s mere attendance at therapy is sign enough of hope for their marriage. But the scene evolves as each woman’s agenda becomes clear. The therapist wants to bring Celeste to a moment of honesty about the violent nature of her marriage. Celeste wants to offer just enough information to encourage sympathetic help from the therapist. She doesn’t realize that, like with addiction, admitting the full extent of the problem is the only type of first step that counts.

The exchange offers one of the most complete explanations of what it means to be in a relationship I’ve ever seen on TV. The way a bond can be forged with poisonous and enriching strands so tightly intertwined that a couple can’t even tell them apart.
http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-lies-recap-episode-5-once-bitten.html

The houses are spectacular, the people are gorgeous, and the views are splendid. But when it comes to the show’s therapy scenes, _Big Little Lies _couldn’t be any more discomforting. Born from the imagination of series creator David E. Kelley — and not the Liane Moriarty book he adapted for HBO — the marriage counseling sessions between Dr. Amanda Reisman (Robin Weigert), Celeste (Nicole Kidman), and Perry Wright (Alexander Skarsgård) are so realistic they’re draining. In last night’s pivotal episode, Dr. Reisman gets Celeste to admit she’s afraid she might die because of her husband’s violent abuse. Vulture spoke to Weigert about what it was like to film those intimate scenes, Jean-Marc Vallée’s unique directorial style, and working with Kidman and Skarsgård...
*Let’s talk about the scenes more specifically. The first time we see Dr. Reisman is in the third episode, when Celeste and Perry go to therapy together. Celeste tries to protect him, but he ends up confessing to the violence in the relationship, which was surprising.*
Yes, I thought so too. Alex [Skarsgård] is really, really great there.

*What was filming that scene like? You want to think he’s a jerk, but then you kind of feel for him. You realize he’s tortured.*
It was very moving, but I have to say often villains are tortured. I can think of a few that we know about right now who are probably pretty tortured also. But I’m not going to get into that! [_Laughs._]

*Funny! But you know what I mean. Are you saying he played us?*
He is an incredibly convincing actor, and I mean Perry. Also Alex, but I am talking about Perry. His sociopathy is partly evident in how well he can perform the role he knows she wants him to play. There’s something about the way he bestows these lavish gifts of flowers and necklaces and stuff and adorns her bruised body with these trinkets. What woman wouldn’t want to hear every single one of the things that he’s able to say, especially one who feels like, “Oh gosh, I have this younger man who adores the ground I walk on and, actually, the root of all of this is that he’s afraid of losing me?” He’s giving her exactly what she would most want to hear. While Dr. Reisman is moved by that to a degree, I think she’s also canny enough to perceive that there might be something manipulative in it.

*How long did it take to shoot that scene?*
We did all the therapy scenes in two days. They were scheduled to go on much longer, but that’s the way we were working. We were working in a highly intuitive, highly efficient way. We did everything in order. Nothing was out of sequence, which is also very helpful. We were really just right in there, you know?

*What was it like working on such a deep and personal scene with Nicole Kidman and Alex Skarsgård?*
It was just a very good experience. When you work with a certain caliber of actor, there’s this gift because you don’t have to do a lot to create that suspension of disbelief. It’s just the truth and it’s so palpable. It’s like your own truth is bestowed upon you by the fact that the other in the scene feels so absolutely present. I felt that when I acted with Philip Seymour Hoffman. It’s a very rare quality. It’s hard to put a finger on exactly what that is when somebody’s truth takes over and you’re not thinking about much else besides relating to what’s in the room.
http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-lies-robin-weigert-therapy.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

With this astonishing fifth episode of _Big Little Lies_, I keep thinking about all the reviews when it came out that called it trash: high-quality trash, but trash nonetheless. By this episode, this series is so far beyond that moniker it’s hard to believe it was ever associated with it in the first place. This week we get more intimate with each of our main marriages in turn, and the results are astonishing even as they are volatile, emotional, and raw.

I can’t stop thinking about Nicole Kidman’s scene. Especially as her therapist delicately yet expertly gets her to reveal the truth about her marriage. The therapist is one of those of perfect cinematic quality (see also: Judd Hirsch in _Ordinary People_), but anyone less wouldn’t be able to pull out of Celeste what no amount of makeup can cover.

Jean-Marc Vallée’s direction this episode is as showy as it’s ever been, complete with jump scares, and alarm-like musical cues, but it makes the reveal so much more effective. We know that a fight is brewing between Perry and Celeste; we see its beginning. Then, as Celeste covers herself up, we see flashbacks to Perry beating her: blessedly brief, otherwise it would be to painful to see Perry’s fists pounding into Celeste’s body. Then when the therapist states plainly what she sees so clearly in Celeste’s marriage, and asks Celeste if she ever thought she’d die: the shot of Perry pushing her facedown in the pillow is almost too painful to witness, with the gulp of breath she takes to save her life. Honestly, it might be one of the most disturbing shots I’ve ever seen, especially since it seems like they’re having sex while he’s doing it. At the end of the therapy session, there’s at least talk of a plan, for when Perry hits her again, which even Celeste knows he will.

Many domestic-violence dramas follow a specific pattern, like Jennifer Lopez becoming a warrior in _Enough_, Julia Roberts escaping her OCD abuser in _Sleeping With The Enemy_. This one is so much more remarkable because it shows that this abuse can happen to anyone: A beautiful, educated woman in a high-income bracket. Someone we wouldn’t expect to harbor any self-doubt, yet finds herself in a relationship where her life is in danger. She’s still in love with him, and he’s appears to be a great father (although even in play, his encouragement to get the boys to attack their mother is troubling). Even still, she’s not ready to leave him yet. But I can’t help thinking of women who may be watching this, and unfortunately, painfully, recognizing some aspect of their own relationship, realizing that they’re not alone. It’s not just great television: It’s great, period...
Alexander Skarsgard has been killing it in this series: When Perry cries at the airport, you almost get the feeling that he’s as unhappy about the situation that she is, controlled by some evil awful impulse that enables him to continue to hurt his wife...
http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/big-little-lies-telling-vital-story-about-abuse-252337


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

New candids (HQ) of Alex and Alexa in NYC (March 22, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## VampFan

Can I just say, I am trying to understand their relationship. I can't even begin to make a comment about what/where they are relationship wise. Thanks, Santress, for posting these pics to give us a topic to talk about.


----------



## Askarbb

VampFan said:


> Can I just say, I am trying to understand their relationship. I can't even begin to make a comment about what/where they are relationship wise. Thanks, Santress, for posting these pics to give us a topic to talk about.


I don't know where their relationship is at now. I do know it used to be a lot more.... I don't know like an actual relationship. Just genuine. You could see they were both very into each other. We haven't seen that in a long while. They used to hold hands all the time. Now they don't even touch. Every time I see pictures of them neither of them  are smiling. Like ever! I have seen both of them appear far more happy with friends(of both genders) than when we see them together. I don't think he would hang out with her this much if he wasn't still actually with her. So I am sure we can say the are still bad/gf. I just find them to have the strangest relationship. I could never be in a relationship like this so kudos to them?!


----------



## Esizzle

Their relationship is an enigma. But who cares. As long as they know what they are, thats all that matters.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm heading to NYC in a few hours and figured I wouldn't have a chance to see him.  Figured he'd be on set.  I'll have to keep my eyes open for that outfit since we all know how often he wears the same clothes.  

I'm a little surprised to see them together.  Though after he went to Paris, I figured he was still in some kind of relationship with her.  I've been wondering lately if she was back with Matt Hitt.


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC today (March 23, 2017) with Alexa and Fares:







"Alexander Sarsgaard and Alexa Chung grab breakfast in New York City #alexachung #alexanderskarsgard."

-*christopher.peterson* instagrarm

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR_eEAglzKq/?taken-by=christopher.peterson


----------



## Santress

More from today (HQ) in NYC (March 23, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress! Its been forever since we saw candids of Alex and Fares together. Best friends reunited


----------



## MooCowmoo

Hmmmm...someone's hiding their left hand


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Hmmmm...someone's hiding their left hand


I doubt it considering Alex has stated he isn't ready for marriage. Could it also be because it is cold and that is the only hand not holding something?


----------



## Santress

New promo still of Alex in *BLL's* episode 6:  *Burning Love* shared today (March 23, 2017) by *HBO*:





Source:  *Medium.com*

https://medium.com/hbo-cinemax-pr/big-little-lies-episodes-c672b0ff6ca9#.8ijpuvqhz

via

*HBOPR* twitter

https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/845010340924604417

A preview clip from this week’s episode:


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> I doubt it considering Alex has stated he isn't ready for marriage. Could it also be because it is cold and that is the only hand not holding something?


She probably is cold, it just made me wonder after the other pics that Santress posted yesterday with her jumper pulled over her hand....I would also fully expect Alex to say something during an interview and then do the opposite, we all know how he likes to keep things quiet


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress! Its been forever since we saw candids of Alex and Fares together. Best friends reunited



It's been a long time since we've had we've pap shots of Alex and Fares, long overdue. Kind of surprised Alexa was there, though, since she has seemed less inclined to hang out with his long time friends from Sweden. And I still don't get the way Fares ties his bootlaces.
Now we just need Siggi to show up!



MooCowmoo said:


> Hmmmm...someone's hiding their left hand





Askarbb said:


> I doubt it considering Alex has stated he isn't ready for marriage. Could it also be because it is cold and that is the only hand not holding something?



I suppose he could have proposed when he got to NYC, but I don't get the impression whatever the actual state of the relationship that either of them are thinking of marriage. Could be wrong, of course.

@Moo! How are you doing?


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's been a long time since we've had we've pap shots of Alex and Fares, long overdue. Kind of surprised Alexa was there, though, since she has seemed less inclined to hang out with his long time friends from Sweden. And I still don't get the way Fares ties his bootlaces.
> Now we just need Siggi to show up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose he could have proposed when he got to NYC, but I don't get the impression whatever the actual state of the relationship that either of them are thinking of marriage. Could be wrong, of course.
> 
> @Moo! How are you doing?


Who is siggi? Also missing from the best friend hangout is that Ulrich guy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MooCowmoo said:


> She probably is cold, it just made me wonder after the other pics that Santress posted yesterday with her jumper pulled over her hand....I would also fully expect Alex to say something during an interview and then do the opposite, _we all know how *he* likes to keep things quiet _



His infrequently visited girlfriend however, falls into the category of polar opposite.  She would bust an eyelash keeping that on the down low.

**Waves Hi to Moo**


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Who is siggi? Also missing from the best friend hangout is that Ulrich guy.



Siggi Hilmarsson, of Siggi's Yogurt. The really tall, taller than Alex, bearded long-haired man who is Alex's friend. And while I was kvetching about Alexa not seemingly interested in many of Alex's long time friends from Sweden, she is friends with Siggi. Siggi and Alex were last papped together on Labor Day of last year.


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from today in NYC (March 23, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Siggi Hilmarsson, of Siggi's Yogurt. The really tall, taller than Alex, bearded long-haired man who is Alex's friend. And while I was kvetching about Alexa not seemingly interested in many of Alex's long time friends from Sweden, she is friends with Siggi. Siggi and Alex were last papped together on Labor Day of last year.


I had no idea ALex was friends with that Siggi! LOL. 
She doesnt seem very interested in hanging out with his family either as seen with her absence for his 40th birthday and the Skarsgard Bali vacation where all other skarsgard significant others were present. Oh well. Whatever works for them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I had no idea ALex was friends with that Siggi! LOL.
> She doesnt seem very interested in hanging out with his family either as seen with her absence for his 40th birthday and the Skarsgard Bali vacation where all other skarsgard significant others were present. Oh well. Whatever works for them.


He's been friends with Siggi for quite some time, the 2013 hike in Iceland was with Siggi.
As for his 40th, I think they'd broken up by then so that's why she wasn't there. However, they were definitely back together by the holidays and her not being with the SkarsClan in Bali still intrigues me. Once again, he has no problem hanging out with her family, but she does seem to have with his when it's a more Swedish-centric setting, like Sweden or a large gathering in Bali. Don't get it.


----------



## VampFan

Lainey, Alex hater, has turned into an Alex lover because of his turn on BLL which she loves:

*Alexa & Alex together in New York *


Posted by Lainey 3:24 PMMarch 23, 2017



It’s been a while since Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgardhave been photographed together. Which is why so many people assumed that they’d broken up. Here they are today in New York, together. Another example of how not being photographed together sometimes doesn’t mean anything. Like the time it happened with Ryan Gosling and Eva Mendes and then, after it was reported that they were over, they went and had a baby.

Anyway, Alexa and Alex, still a thing.


*But that’s really not the thing to be talking about when we’re talking right now about Alexander Skargard, is it? Not if you watch Big Little Lies. He is EXCELLENT in Big Little Lies. The best he’s ever been, like so many other members of the cast. Perry is not one-dimensional. You saw that when he and Celeste went to therapy together, his admission that he feels insecure, that (in his mind) she makes him feel inadequate. You saw it last week when he wept at the airport. Yes, of course, he’s a controlling, manipulative *******. But it comes from somewhere. Perry is written so that we understand what that is – and that’s not to excuse his behaviour, of course not, but to give it context, to make it real. Real because it happens all the time, in real life, in real homes, every day. And so, often, that’s why she stays.

I’ll have more to say about this tomorrow, before the new episode on Sunday. For now though, if you haven’t been watching Big Little Lies, get on it. This show is doing more for Alexander Skarsgard’s career than Tarzan ever could.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexa-C...sgard-photographed-together-in-New-York/46613*

Hi, Moo. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your fellow countrymen/women.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's been friends with Siggi for quite some time, the 2013 hike in Iceland was with Siggi.
> As for his 40th, I think they'd broken up by then so that's why she wasn't there. However, they were definitely back together by the holidays and her not being with the SkarsClan in Bali still intrigues me. Once again, he has no problem hanging out with her family, but she does seem to have with his when it's a more Swedish-centric setting, like Sweden or a large gathering in Bali. Don't get it.


I am not so sure they were broken up on is birthday. They were spotted in a restaurant in NY a couple weeks after his birthday and she was attending all the Tarzan premieres with him a few weeks before. Dont know how they work their relationship. Perhaps she gets overwhelmed with so many people around her? Dont know if she is from a big family herself. Though I am sure Skarsgards would speak English and not swedish around her to make her more comfortable but who knows.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Lainey, Alex hater, has turned into an Alex lover because of his turn on BLL which she loves:
> 
> *Alexa & Alex together in New York *
> 
> 
> Posted by Lainey 3:24 PMMarch 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a while since Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgardhave been photographed together. Which is why so many people assumed that they’d broken up. Here they are today in New York, together. Another example of how not being photographed together sometimes doesn’t mean anything. Like the time it happened with Ryan Gosling and Eva Mendes and then, after it was reported that they were over, they went and had a baby.
> 
> Anyway, Alexa and Alex, still a thing.
> 
> 
> *But that’s really not the thing to be talking about when we’re talking right now about Alexander Skargard, is it? Not if you watch Big Little Lies. He is EXCELLENT in Big Little Lies. The best he’s ever been, like so many other members of the cast. Perry is not one-dimensional. You saw that when he and Celeste went to therapy together, his admission that he feels insecure, that (in his mind) she makes him feel inadequate. You saw it last week when he wept at the airport. Yes, of course, he’s a controlling, manipulative *******. But it comes from somewhere. Perry is written so that we understand what that is – and that’s not to excuse his behaviour, of course not, but to give it context, to make it real. Real because it happens all the time, in real life, in real homes, every day. And so, often, that’s why she stays.
> 
> I’ll have more to say about this tomorrow, before the new episode on Sunday. For now though, if you haven’t been watching Big Little Lies, get on it. This show is doing more for Alexander Skarsgard’s career than Tarzan ever could.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alexa-C...sgard-photographed-together-in-New-York/46613*
> 
> Hi, Moo. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your fellow countrymen/women.



Ah, Lainey, such a fickle person. I guess being years removed from KB has finally worked on her.



Esizzle said:


> I am not so sure they were broken up on is birthday. They were spotted in a restaurant in NY a couple weeks after his birthday and she was attending all the Tarzan premieres with him a few weeks before. Dont know how they work their relationship. Perhaps she gets overwhelmed with so many people around her? Dont know if she is from a big family herself. Though I am sure Skarsgards would speak English and not swedish around her to make her more comfortable but who knows.



He spent August in Sweden, without her. And then a few days later after his birthday on the 25th was in NYC by Labor Day weekend. She was in NYC by Labor Day as well, and they were never spotted together. So yeah, they were probably broken up then, even if was a short break up.
Considering she has a decent sized family, tends to hang out with large groups of people like he does, has a family background that's not English, and has spent her adult life travelling around the world where she doesn't speak the language, it's odd. Also, they've been together for 2 years, take some Swedish lessons if that's the issue. And yes, his family speaks English.
It's working for them, but it's still weird.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*How Nicole Kidman, David E. Kelley, and Others Prepared for Big Little Lies’ Domestic Violence Story Line*
By Maria Elena Fernandez
Nicole Kidman is having a hard time shaking her _Big Little Lies _character. Nine months after production ended, the Oscar winner and first-time TV star’s voice quavers when discussing the filming of Celeste’s violent and highly sexual marriage to Perry (Alexander Skarsgård). “I feel weird talking about it,” she says over the phone from the Philadelphia set of _Untouchable_. “I’m not comfortable because I feel like I want the work to speak for itself, and I don’t like dissecting it too much. It’s one of the hardest roles I’ve had to talk about because I’m still very raw about it. It’s weird.”

Not when you consider the intensity of Celeste and Perry’s story line. From controlling Celeste’s schedule to pushing her around, grabbing her forcefully, and beating her, Perry is a classic abuser. And yet Celeste is, on some level, addicted to her husband’s rage and the sexual energy it unleashes between them, adding gray areas to an alarming domestic situation not usually examined in this way on television.

“The intention was to see how complex it is: to show how people lie about it, what it feels to go through it, and how painful it can be for the woman, who is the victim in this case,” _Big Little Lies _director Jean-Marc Vallée said. “But [writer David E. Kelley] and I and all of our partners thought, _Well, what if we try to care for this guy too?_ He is the perpetrator of the violence, but he is aware of it and sincerely wants to get rid of his demons. That’s why I think you wonder and go, _My God, I see. I see. _There’s a little spark of hope here and there. I wanted to try to touch people’s hearts.”

In this past Sunday night’s episode, “Once Bitten,” Perry attacks Celeste after he sees their kids’ toys strewn around their apartment. He beats her, almost suffocates her, then has sex with her, most of which the viewer learns as Celeste remembers it. “After we shot some of the really, really violent scenes, I was in a lot of pain myself. My body was,” recalls Kidman, who’s also an executive producer on the series. Except for one scene in the finale, which airs April 2, where a body double was used to help choreograph a fight, Kidman and Skarsgård filmed all of the violence themselves. “It was very strange. It wasn’t a good feeling,” she says. “But women go through this so I wanted to tap into the truth of it, and I wanted it to be as real as it could be. Afterwards I would just be quiet. I would go home and be quiet.”

Vallée purposefully let the violent scenes linger. “I wanted it to feel like, whoa, you don’t belong there,” he said. “You’re witnessing something that is hurting you and is tough. We rarely cut because I want to show what’s great about the storytelling and the acting.”

Celeste and Perry’s explosive marriage originated in Liane Moriarty’s best seller of the same name. Kelley, who adapted the novel for HBO, said he can relate to Kidman’s discomfort because he found it equally difficult to write those scenes. “My process is that I go into that world, so I’m in that room when things are going on in my mind,” he said. “Jean-Marc and I did a lot of research, as did Nicole. We knew this was delicate material, and we wanted to treat it with the seriousness and the responsibility that it merited. But there’s no question, when you’re in that place, mentally, _disturbing_ is the operative word.”

Exploring domestic violence through the lens of a gorgeous, upper-class couple was also an atypical way of approaching the story. “Most often, depictions of abuse go to situations that are rough-and-tumble and treat the abuse as if it’s just endemic to that way of life — like, that guy hits his wife because he never had anything,” says Robin Weigert, who plays therapist Dr. Amanda Reisman. “So right from the get-go, the idea that this level of abuse could exist within such a totally bucolic setting — that’s novel in terms of depictions I’ve seen. The way Nicole is playing the character, when she’s out in public, there’s this veil of sadness or mystery that other people might read as part of her mystique. You don’t realize what pain is there. The idea that somebody can be so visible, and so the object of envy and harbor secrets like this, is important. It gives us a way to recognize the potential for this to be anywhere.”

Kelley gave the couple’s narrative an added dimension by expanding the role of Dr. Reisman. At first, the couple goes together, but Celeste continues the meetings in secret by herself. In “Once Bitten,” Dr. Reisman finally cuts through Celeste’s denial with three syllables: “He hurts you.” Later in the session, she pushes further and coaxes Celeste to admit she is sometimes afraid for her life, which Kidman acknowledges wordlessly.

“Those scenes were long on the page, and people weren’t moving,” Kelley says. “It was so internal — I remember seeing the dailies and I was so stunned by Nicole’s work in those scenes. I know I had written the words on the page, and a lot of them are in the book, but when I watched the dailies, I was holding my breath: _What’s going to happen now_? The fear, the ambiguity, the clinging to hope, that was all on her face.”

Kidman and Reese Witherspoon, who have separately spearheaded female-driven projects through their respective production companies, had been looking to work together when mutual friend Bruna Papandrea, an executive producer on the series, brought up optioning _Big Little Lies. _They loved the idea, and soon Kidman was meeting with Moriarty in Australia. It was the author who asked that Witherspoon play Madeline and Kidman take on Celeste.

“I suppose Celeste was the most natural fit for me,” Kidman says. “She has that particular way of being which is very quiet and watchful, and she’s more of a voyeur when she’s out in public. She can’t really have deep intimacy with anybody because of what’s going on at home, and she knows it. But one thing that was very important to Liane is that Celeste fights back. It’s a very important part of her nature, and it’s a huge part of her guilt.”

*When it came to casting for Perry, Kidman said Skarsgård was her first choice. “I wanted him badly!” she laughs. “I was like come on please, HBO, please! They had a relationship with him already [working on True Blood]. He has the ability to hold you and pull you in, but he also breaks down. He has that fragility as well as the dominance.” Besides, Kidman added, Skarsgård had something else that made him more appealing than other actors. “He is obviously very tall which is really, really helpful for me,” she explains. “It’s not often that I look small. So physically he’s very dominating as well, which is frightening, but I take him on.”*

In Sunday’s episode, “Burning Love,” viewers will see just what Kidman means. “It’s very sad, but it’s so great that amidst all of the entertainment value of this show, you can still tap into some topical things that are hopefully really truthful because it’s not gratuitous or exploitative,” she says. “It’s a very real part of this relationship, and the many that it mirrors in the world, that Celeste feels she needs to protect him.”
http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-liess-domestic-violence-storyline-explained.html

So he was first choice. That makes me happy, even though Perry's an abusive a-hole, that she, and they, thought that he had the acting talent to do this, and hold his own.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's been a long time since we've had we've pap shots of Alex and Fares, long overdue. Kind of surprised Alexa was there, though, since she has seemed less inclined to hang out with his long time friends from Sweden. And I still don't get the way Fares ties his bootlaces.
> Now we just need Siggi to show up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose he could have proposed when he got to NYC, but I don't get the impression whatever the actual state of the relationship that either of them are thinking of marriage. Could be wrong, of course.
> 
> @Moo! How are you doing?



I'm doing fine BC, busier than a ho on penny Friday  hope all is well with you sweetie



FreeSpirit71 said:


> His infrequently visited girlfriend however, falls into the category of polar opposite.  She would bust an eyelash keeping that on the down low.
> 
> **Waves Hi to Moo**



Undoubtedly she would be flashing that hand, just was feeling a little saucy with the intrigue!  Sugar, I am sending hugs your way  I need to hoof by more often.


Loving BLL, our boy looks ah-mazing


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Vamp!  Besides being able to enjoy Alex in a quality role, another thing I'm really appreciating is how the show is encouraging a dialogue about the complexities of domestic violence.

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC today (March 24, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I'm doing fine BC, busier than a ho on penny Friday  hope all is well with you sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> Undoubtedly she would be flashing that hand, *just was feeling a little saucy* with the intrigue!  Sugar, I am sending hugs your way  I need to hoof by more often.
> 
> 
> Loving BLL, our boy looks ah-mazing



You, saucy? Never! 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Vamp!  Besides being able to enjoy Alex in a quality role, another thing I'm really appreciating is how the show is encouraging a dialogue about the complexities of domestic violence.
> 
> HQs of Alex out and about in NYC today (March 24, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



There have been a lot of really really excellent articles focusing on the domestic abuse storyline. Jane's rape trauma storyline hasn't got quite that attention, but it's still probably very surprising for people who thought that BLL was going to be mindless fluff.

He's been papped three days in a row?! He's not been papped since September, and now we get all this. I know he hates it, but we've been lacking in SkarsPhotos since WOE promo finished. And is that yet another different shirt? I'd figured that he'd wear the same thing for the entire trip!


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress for the new pics! Three sets of pics in three days!! We all knew he was going to wear the same thing everyday hahaha. At least he changes the shirt 






I wanted to add this pic as a stand alone. I always forget how big Alex is until he is pictured next to "regular height" people. I have read a couple times that even though Alex says he is 6'4", he is actually much taller in real life. Gustaf's height is listed as 6'4" too and he looks a good couple inches shorter than Alex.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress for the new pics! Three sets of pics in three days!! We all knew he was going to wear the same thing everyday hahaha. At least he changes the shirt
> 
> 
> I wanted to add this pic as a stand alone. I always forget how big Alex is until he is pictured next to "regular height" people. I have read a couple times that even though Alex says he is 6'4", he is actually much taller in real life. Gustaf's height is listed as 6'4" too and he looks a good couple inches shorter than Alex.



He's wearing different pants each day as well, it's shocking! 

As for his height, he's variously listed between 6'4" 1/2 and 6'4", I wouldn't be surprised if he's closer to 6'5" Either way if I were to stand next to him I'd fit under his armpit.

Laura Dern posted a BLL prmo on her IG:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSCgsIHAqL3/?taken-by=lauradern


----------



## Julia_W

*How to Get Alexander Skarsgård's Ultra-Stylish, Easy-to-Pull-Off Look*
*Sometimes simple really is best!*

http://www.esquire.com/style/mens-fashion/advice/amp54088/alexander-skarsgard-shop-sweater-style/

A little article on Alex's style on the first day he was spotted in NYC.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia & Buckeye!

From ASN:

New photo of Alex with Fares Fares and Rudy Reyes in NYC (03/25/17):







“Rolling with my homies. So good to be back in the city of apples. @varun7nurav @ericmtap @realrudyreyes.”

-*brandonmillsofficial* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSEubX7jpHh/


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's wearing different pants each day as well, it's shocking!
> 
> As for his height, he's variously listed between 6'4" 1/2 and 6'4", I wouldn't be surprised if he's closer to 6'5" Either way if I were to stand next to him I'd fit under his armpit.
> 
> Laura Dern posted a BLL prmo on her IG:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSCgsIHAqL3/?taken-by=lauradern


I think he is much closer to 6'5" or taller. I am 5'2" so I can only imagine that I will come up to his belly button. Maybe. LOL


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I can agree with Nicole's view - you need a sense of physical domination in both characters, Celeste and Perry. They both have to be amazons. And he has to be intimidating. That all makes sense. She's rarely (she being Nicole Kidman) with the right people, Aaron being an exception in Rabbit Hole, who are physically right for her in emotional scenes. Skars is doing more than better in this case, giving the shock and the awe. 

Hey Moo! Good to see our old gang hanging...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

scaredsquirrel said:


> I can agree with Nicole's view - you need a sense of physical domination in both characters, Celeste and Perry. They both have to be amazons. And he has to be intimidating. That all makes sense. She's rarely (she being Nicole Kidman) with the right people, Aaron being an exception in Rabbit Hole, who are physically right for her in emotional scenes. Skars is doing more than better in this case, giving the shock and the awe.
> 
> Hey Moo! Good to see our old gang hanging...


Agree re: matching up the physicality. And Aaron Eckhart is also a babe (just a sidenote).
Nicole is doing some of her best work in BLL, as is Alex. He's nailing Perry - not an easy task.


----------



## MooCowmoo

scaredsquirrel said:


> I can agree with Nicole's view - you need a sense of physical domination in both characters, Celeste and Perry. They both have to be amazons. And he has to be intimidating. That all makes sense. She's rarely (she being Nicole Kidman) with the right people, Aaron being an exception in Rabbit Hole, who are physically right for her in emotional scenes. Skars is doing more than better in this case, giving the shock and the awe.
> 
> *Hey Moo! Good to see our old gang hanging...*


*
*
Back at you SS

Vamp thanks for your thoughts  London will not be beaten, we have a cup of tea and then get on with it!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Julia & Buckeye!
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> New photo of Alex with Fares Fares and Rudy Reyes in NYC (03/25/17):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Rolling with my homies. So good to be back in the city of apples. @varun7nurav @ericmtap @realrudyreyes.”
> 
> -*brandonmillsofficial* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSEubX7jpHh/



It's great to see a mini-GK renunion! Though why is Alex holding onto Rudy's chin?



scaredsquirrel said:


> I can agree with Nicole's view - you need a sense of physical domination in both characters, Celeste and Perry. They both have to be amazons. And he has to be intimidating. That all makes sense. She's rarely (she being Nicole Kidman) with the right people, Aaron being an exception in Rabbit Hole, who are physically right for her in emotional scenes. Skars is doing more than better in this case, giving the shock and the awe.
> 
> Hey Moo! Good to see our old gang hanging...



He needs to be both physically and emotionally intimidating, but then show enough humanness so that he's not completely one dimensional. And he's doing a damn fine job of it.





MooCowmoo said:


> Back at you SS
> 
> Vamp thanks for your thoughts  London will not be beaten, we have a cup of tea and then get on with it!



Friends of mine just moved back to the States after 12 years in London: My friends will not interrupt their trips to the pub just because of a terrorist.


----------



## Esizzle

Regarding BLL, Reese Witherspoon is doing some of her best acting she has done in a long while. She is really killing it and so are Nicole and Alex. The series is very well made and I hope it can get recognition at the Emmys and perhaps golden globes next year.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

From ASN:

New fan pic of Alex with Alaina Neumann (a production assistant on *Big Little Lies*) shared on instagram today (03/27/17):






“I won our Alexander Skarsgard basecamp coloring contest. So weird seeing what an ******* he is on #BigLittleLies... because he's actually the coolest. @monica_timmerman.”

-*uhlaynuhneumann* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSJnLuqB-JA/


----------



## AnBuW

I know, I know ... so lame, but have you seen this? #penisgate
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSKwYI_gVRI/?tagged=alexanderskarsgard
Poor Alexander, he doesn't want to discuss his private life, yet the internet is discussing the size of his penis ... And I thought BLL (unlike Tarzan) was all about his acting ...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## Esizzle

I haven't watched the latest episode so trying to stay away from spoilers but I saw those headlines and one pic too. I'm am positive it is a prosthetic.


----------



## OHVamp

I'm wondering if the reason it must be a prosthetic is of the rule showing an erect penis (it looked pretty erect to me) makes it porn, and not allowed on TV. I know it's cable, but I think that rule still stands unless it's a porn channel. Plus, she was about to hit the penis with a tennis racket! Of course, I could be completely wrong too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm pretty sure it's a prosthetic, not because of the erection issues, but because I don't think he'd like to put it in harm's way. 
Also, he's shown the real one before, why is 'omg a penis!' still a thing?


----------



## OHVamp

I agree about the "OMG its a Penis" thing.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!  Since she had her hand on it, I'm going with prosthetic.

From ASN:

New photo of our favorite Swede, the Gen Kill guys & Fares Fares in NYC (03/27/17) plus a chance to support a great cause and win an autographed copy of a Generation Kill DVD in Many to One’s April 2-8, 2017 Online Auction!







Online Auction Details:

*Many to One PTSD Support Foundation: *

April 2-8, 2017.  Don’t miss out on winning this and other great items. Funds raised from this event will be used to help the Many to One PTSD Support Foundation build PTSDOnline - an online database of PTSD resources for our military and first responders. #HelpTheyDeserve

How to Bid:  Visit *HelpTheyDeserve.ca* during April 2-8, 2017!

This DVD has been autographed by Alexander Skarsgård (Sgt. Brad 'Iceman' Colbert), Chance Kelly (Lt. Col. Stephen 'Godfather' Ferrando), Daniel Fox (Pfc. John Christeson), Lee Tergesen (Evan 'Scribe' Wright), Marc Menchaca (Gunnery Sgt. Mike 'Gunny' Wynn ), Michael Kelly (Cpt. Bryan Patterson), Pawel Szajda (Cpl. Walt Hasser ), Robert John Burke (Maj. Gen. James 'Chaos' Mattis) and Rudy Reyes (Sgt. Rodolfo 'Rudy' Reyes)!

If you are the winner of this auction item and you are in the New York Tri-State area, “Godfather” will hand deliver the box set to you personally!

Visit us on Facebook to see additional donations you could WIN! *Facebook.com/ Manytne*

Links:

*Many to One’s* Facebook “event” page for the Auction:

https://www.facebook.com/events/437070166684401/

*Many to One’s* Website - *HelpTheyDeserve.ca*

*Many to One* Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/manytoone/

& Twitter

https://twitter.com/many_2_one/

Photo sources:

Many to One Twitter

https://twitter.com/many_2_one/status/846395612589379584

& Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/events/437070166684401/permalink/461110530947031/


----------



## Esizzle

OHVamp said:


> I agree about the "OMG its a Penis" thing.


Americans always freak out about this type of stuff though! 
Finally watched the episode. I definitely think its prosthetic. But all the power to Alex if it is indeed his. Haha!


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a prosthetic, not because of the erection issues, but because I don't think he'd like to put it in harm's way.
> Also, he's shown the real one before, *why is 'omg a penis!' still a thing?*





Esizzle said:


> *Americans always freak out about this type of stuff though! *
> Finally watched the episode. I definitely think its prosthetic. But all the power to Alex if it is indeed his. Haha!


Because you guys invented a new rule for live television because you saw Janet Jackson's nipples. You clearly are not used to nude body parts.


----------



## audiogirl

AnBuW said:


> I know, I know ... so lame, but have you seen this? #penisgate
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSKwYI_gVRI/?tagged=alexanderskarsgard
> Poor Alexander, he doesn't want to discuss his private life, yet the internet is discussing the size of his penis ... And I thought BLL (unlike Tarzan) was all about his acting ...
> View attachment 3648540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most mature people will know it's a prosthesis. And most mature people will still focus on his acting. And most people, period, will stop focusing on this after next week's exciting finale.

Besides, I don't think he equates his penis with a need for privacy since we already saw it on TB. 

But the pressing question is whether it was true to life. After all, it wasn't circumcised.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Game of Thrones shows male full frontal in practically half their episodes, so that's not the issue. It's obviously not real, but it is funny that everyone gets all excited, I missed that with the lighting when I first saw the episode.  Bag, we only pretend people don't have any genitalia on network TV. On cable, they can be real humans .


----------



## audiogirl

Sadly none of the penises on Game of Thrones were hard. That's still not tolerated. So in addition to safety factors for Alex, they were probably limited to a fake erect peen.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Speaking about all things penile
 (on topic/off topic) I saw Puppetry of the Penis a while back, not laughed so much (or taken so many notes) in ages.  Mr Moo was very surprised when I got home and told him I wanted to make a 'hamburger'.....google it, you won't be disappointed 


Wasn't the GP on BLL......I've studied pics extensively.....in the name of healthy research, of course


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Americans always freak out about this type of stuff though!
> Finally watched the episode. I definitely think its prosthetic. But all the power to Alex if it is indeed his. Haha!



It wasn't just Americans though, the Brit rags also got all aflutter over it.



audiogirl said:


> *Most mature people will know it's a prosthesis*. And most mature people will still focus on his acting. And most people, period, will stop focusing on this after next week's exciting finale.
> 
> Besides, I don't think he equates his penis with a need for privacy since we already saw it on TB.
> 
> But the pressing question is whether it was true to life. After all, it wasn't circumcised.



I think the sites and viewers that had been taking the show seriously didn't get bothered by it, they were focused on the the context. And many didn't even see it on initial viewing. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Game of Thrones shows male full frontal in practically half their episodes, so that's not the issue. It's obviously not real, but it is funny that everyone gets all excited, I missed that with the lighting when I first saw the episode.  Bag, we only pretend people don't have any genitalia on network TV. On cable, they can be real humans .



Apparently Girls had some fake full frontal this season as well. But some reason it's the SkarsPeen-fake or not-that gets the attention. Add it to the list of things that he needs to be interviewed about concerning BLL: Alex, why do people pay so much attention to your penis, fake or otherwise?


----------



## Singra

Sorry to butt in... haven't seen the episode yet but was the scene well acted? Don't know what this says about me but I'm so used to seeing naked males and females  in the movies and shows I watch that I don't even notice it (I watch a lot of art house movies before you get the wrong idea)... the only thing I find jarring is if you can tell the actors are uncomfortable. I always feel for the actors who have to perform the scene but from the Big Little Lies episodes I've seen Skarsgard and Kidman are pretty fearless. 



There was a movie years ago... I think it's called Intimacy... with Mark Rylance... where they went pretty far, there was erect penis (from Mr Rylance), brief fellatio (from Kerry Fox to Mr Rylance) etc. It was an art film and Mark Rylance is a highly regarded actor but I think the actress (Kerry Fox) got quite a bit of flack for it.

And there was that controversial HBO show years ago... Tell me you love me... wasn't there a scene with Ian Somerhalder which looked so real people assumed it was real. They kept telling people it wasn't real but I don't know that people believed them.


----------



## Esizzle

Singra said:


> Sorry to butt in... haven't seen the episode yet but was the scene well acted? Don't know what this says about me but I'm so used to seeing naked males and females  in the movies and shows I watch that I don't even notice it (I watch a lot of art house movies before you get the wrong idea)... the only thing I find jarring is if you can tell the actors are uncomfortable. I always feel for the actors who have to perform the scene but from the Big Little Lies episodes I've seen Skarsgard and Kidman are pretty fearless.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a movie years ago... I think it's called Intimacy... with Mark Rylance... where they went pretty far, there was erect penis (from Mr Rylance), brief fellatio (from Kerry Fox to Mr Rylance) etc. It was an art film and Mark Rylance is a highly regarded actor but I think the actress (Kerry Fox) got quite a bit of flack for it.
> 
> And there was that controversial HBO show years ago... Tell me you love me... wasn't there a scene with Ian Somerhalder which looked so real people assumed it was real. They kept telling people it wasn't real but I don't know that people believed them.


In my opinion the scene was well acted. The penis is only scene for two seconds at the most. They didn't look uncomfortable. Nicole is supposed to look apprehensive and on edge but that's what her character is doing.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Americans always freak out about this type of stuff though!
> Finally watched the episode. I definitely think its prosthetic. But all the power to Alex if it is indeed his. Haha!


LoL Pretty sure everyone was freaking out all over the world. A lot of Americans watch Spartacus and Game of Thrones both of which show a lot of nudity. True blood had a lot of nudity as well. There was a sex scene like every other episode. Americans didn't freak out for any of those. Everyone did freak out when Alex first went nude so I think Alex just seems to have that certain something that makes people freak out.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> LoL Pretty sure everyone was freaking out all over the world. A lot of Americans watch Spartacus and Game of Thrones both of which show a lot of nudity. True blood had a lot of nudity as well. There was a sex scene like every other episode. Americans didn't freak out for any of those. Everyone did freak out when Alex first went nude so I think Alex just seems to have that certain something that makes people freak out.


Hahah! Valid point. Then maybe it's just Alex and his member who are capable of creating such a buzz


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Hahah! Valid point. Then maybe it's just Alex and his member who are capable of creating such a buzz


I definitely think it is.  I am American and see nakedness as no big deal maybe I was raised differently than other Americans because a lot of them are very prudish usually  but oh my god when that man gets naked to even somewhat naked... I am not going to lie I freak out. He just has that certain something.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Sorry to butt in... haven't seen the episode yet but was the scene well acted? Don't know what this says about me but I'm so used to seeing naked males and females  in the movies and shows I watch that I don't even notice it (*I watch a lot of art house movies* before you get the wrong idea)... the only thing I find jarring is if you can tell the actors are uncomfortable. I always feel for the actors who have to perform the scene but from the Big Little Lies episodes I've seen Skarsgard and Kidman are pretty fearless.
> 
> There was a movie years ago... I think it's called Intimacy... with Mark Rylance... where they went pretty far, there was erect penis (from Mr Rylance), brief fellatio (from Kerry Fox to Mr Rylance) etc. It was an art film and Mark Rylance is a highly regarded actor but I think the actress (Kerry Fox) got quite a bit of flack for it.
> 
> And there was that controversial HBO show years ago... Tell me you love me... wasn't there a scene with Ian Somerhalder which looked so real people assumed it was real. They kept telling people it wasn't real but I don't know that people believed them.


I know what you mean, girl!





Intimacy is similar to 9 Songs or Lie With Me which I've seen. You get used to it and take it as part of the story.
It was the same with Boogie Nights. I was highly disappointed to later find out this was a prosthetic especially with Mark's reputation in the 90s I'd expected him to do the real thing.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> It was the same with Boogie Nights. I was highly disappointed to later find out this was a prosthetic especially with Mark's reputation in the 90s I'd expected him to do the real thing.



Bag, I was devastated when I realised it wasn't Marky Marks funky bunch on the screen...


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> I definitely think it is.  I am American and see nakedness as no big deal maybe I was raised differently than other Americans because a lot of them are very prudish usually  but oh my god when that man gets naked to even somewhat naked... I am not going to lie I freak out. He just has that certain something.


I know what you mean! I gasped when I saw that scene. Mainly because I wasn't expecting it but also because that was crazy haha!


----------



## Santress

New promo still released today by HBO of Alex and Nicole Kidman in *Big Little Lies*, episode 7:  *You Get What You Need*:





Source:  *Medium.com

https://medium.com/hbo-cinemax-pr/big-little-lies-episodes-c672b0ff6ca9*

via *HBOPR* twitter

https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/847176758969421825

+

A promo still of Alex in *"Once Bitten"* (BLL, episode 5):





Source: * HBO.com
*
http://www.hbo.com/big-little-lies/episodes/01/05-once-bitten/index.html

A preview clip from this week's episode:


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm pretty sure Ewan McGregor's penis does all his own acting. 
And talk about double standards. I haven't seen any of the episodes but I assume Nicole is topless during some of the sex scenes and I'm certain she's not wearing any "breast prosthetics". So men get "protection" but women have to put out the real deal?!?!? Hmmm...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Hahah! Valid point. Then maybe it's just Alex and his member who are capable of creating such a buzz



Apparently it is just the magic SkarsPeen that is capable of producing all this furor, even when it's not even real! 



Santress said:


> New promo still released today by HBO of Alex and Nicole Kidman in *Big Little Lies*, episode 7:  *You Get What You Need*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *Medium.com
> 
> https://medium.com/hbo-cinemax-pr/big-little-lies-episodes-c672b0ff6ca9*
> 
> via *HBOPR* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/847176758969421825
> 
> +
> 
> A promo still of Alex in *"Once Bitten"* (BLL, episode 5):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * HBO.com
> *
> http://www.hbo.com/big-little-lies/episodes/01/05-once-bitten/index.html
> 
> A preview clip from this week's episode:




Hmm, ElvisSkars!


*Emmys' Acting Races Poised for Shake-Up Amid Glut of Ensemble Shows*

This year, awards hopefuls are finding themselves competing against more of their co-stars within certain categories.
The 2017 Emmys opened for submissions March 20, beginning the awards race in earnest. With a glut of ensemble vehicles, many strategists say this year has the pool of actors not only submitting earlier but also competing against more of their co-stars within certain categories.

Take NBC's _This Is Us_, considered broadcast's best shot at cracking the drama race: Mandy Moore and Milo Ventimiglia will vie in lead categories, as will co-star (and 2016 _People v. O.J._ Emmy winner) Sterling K. Brown. Chrissy Metz, Justin Hartley and Ron Cephas Jones all going for supporting.
*
Hopefuls from HBO's A-list limited entry Big Little Lies may bring even more intrashow battles. Reese Witherspoon, Nicole Kidman and Shailene Woodley all plan to submit as lead, a category where Feud stars Susan Sarandon and Jessica Lange already look likely. The race between Big Little Lies' male players is even more crowded. Adam Scott, Alexander Skarsgard, Jeffrey Nordling and James Tupper are all being submitted for supporting player. (Laura Dern and Zoe Kravitz are said to be targeting supporting in the actress race.) Notes one campaign strategist of the many potential conflicts, "The more you have these big ensembles, the harder it is to break these individuals out."

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/emmys-acting-races-poised-shake-up-glut-ensemble-shows-989433*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*What kind of reaction have you gotten to the show? In our interview with Nicole, she said she had never gotten this sort of response from anything she’s done in the past.*
I’ve never had this either. It’s really remarkable, I think it’s hit some sort of chord. I think it will take a minute for me to figure out what it is exactly. But no, I’ve never seen so many people stopping me and wanting to talk about it or wanting to—[_laughs_] they love Madeline! I don’t know why they love Madeline so much; she’s so mean!..
*There’s been a lot of talk online on how male critics have failed to understand Big Little Lies or give it its proper due. One compared it to Desperate Housewives, another called it an upscale soap opera. I think this speaks to a greater problem of gender diversity amongst critics in Hollywood. What do you think about all of that?*
[_Laughs out loud._] I think it’s hysterical! Doesn’t it just say it all? Your question just says it all! How are we supposed to change the conversation? I don’t know, that’s just a huge disconnect—wow. When women write about this show, it’s really extraordinary how they relate to the truth. This is how women really speak to each other. There are a lot of dynamics where women are not telling each other the truth, and I think it’s deeply relatable. *I think the men in the show are incredible, too; I think their performances are extraordinary. Alexander Skarsgård is just an amazing performer.* So yeah, sometimes I wonder if [these critics] have really watched it? I don’t really read the reviews; that’s not for me, it’s for other people—but look, I only heard about one bad review from a guy. And I’m pretty sure he was an old angry white dude. So listen, who cares? It’ll find the audience it’s supposed to find. Maybe it’s not for him. 

http://www.vogue.com/article/reese-witherspoon-big-little-lies-madeline-mackenzie


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

And we finally get an interview:
*Big Little Lies: Alexander Skarsgård on His Psycho-Sexual Pas De Deux with Nicole Kidman*
Skarsgård spoke to VF.com ahead of HBO’s _Big Little Lies_ finale this Sunday.
by JULIE MILLER
MARCH 31, 2017 9:00 AM

Alexander Skarsgård and Nicole Kidman had never worked together before they united to play husband and wife on HBO’s _Big Little Lies_—a high-wire act in which the actors summon a textured, toxic marriage, replete with graphic violence, passionate sex, and a disturbing combination of both. (What Skarsgård and Kidman accomplish is all the more impressive considering they make up just one story line in an ensemble series limited to seven episodes.) The two actors did, however, have one mutual experience that uniquely prepared them for the task at hand.

“Nicole and I have both worked with Lars von Trier,” Skarsgård said by phone on Wednesday, referring to the controversial Danish filmmaker who doesn’t shy away from the disturbing—be it sexual, psychological, or experimental. Kidman starred in 2003’s _Dogville_ and Skarsgård in 2011’s _Melancholia._ As the actor pointed out, Jean-Marc Vallée—the French-Canadian filmmaker who directed _Big Little Lies_—“works in a similar way—with existing lights and a hand-held camera that is constantly on the move. It’s not a traditional filming experience in that there is a master shot. You don’t block scenes. It is very liberating as an actor. Every take is different, and you can try new things without being restricted to tape marks on the floor. It helped us, especially for those very emotional and physical scenes.”

Kidman, who also executive-produced the series, has said that she was adamant about casting Skarsgård. “I wanted him! I wanted him badly,” the Oscar winner told Vulture last week about the Swedish actor, whose breakout role was as a vampire in HBO’s _True Blood_ before he achieved title billing this past summer in the $180 million _Legend of Tarzan._ According to Skarsgård, he and Kidman were on the same page from day one, when they took what author Liane Moriarty had written in her best-selling novel and what screenwriter-producer David E. Kelley put in the script, then hashed out a plan for a psycho-sexual pas de deux that television audiences had never seen before.

“I wasn’t familiar with the book when I got the script, but I was really intrigued by this relationship,” explained Skarsgård. “I felt that it was an opportunity to tell a story about an abusive husband that wasn’t a stereotypical two-dimensional character—it was a chance to find someone who is genuinely, deeply struggling with his demons. We had a couple weeks before we started shooting, and I spent time with Nicole working on our relationship—discussing where we wanted it to go and how to portray the marriage, in terms of making it more interesting and more confusing in a way that was fascinating for the audience.

“We wanted to show how sexual their relationship is, and how that bleeds into the abusiveness, and how the interconnectedness of those two things make her blame herself for him being so abusive. That’s one of the reasons it takes her longer to realize she can’t be with him. At the beginning of the series, she still sees that innocence in him.”

For those intense scenes—whether they were sexual or abusive—Skarsgård explained, “It was all about building that trust, finding your connection, jumping off the ledge, and seeing where it takes you.”

Kidman has said that the physical scenes were, in fact, so physical that she left set with bruises. Her decision to go Method was partly because of Vallée’s documentary style of filming, and partly because she “wanted to tap into the truth of” what women actually go through in these relationships. As Celeste and Perry, both Kidman and Skarsgård would tap into such places of passion, darkness, and intensity for those scenes that Skarsgård admitted “it was definitely tough shaking that off.”

“It was very important to reconnect after shooting those scenes,” he continued. “We made a point of checking in with each other, giving each other a hug. Nicole is an incredible partner because she is so generous and so open and it makes it easier as an actor when you have a partner like that.”

Skarsgård chose to live in that kind of murky mind space once before—in 2002, while starring in a Swedish production of _Who’s Afraid of Virginia Woolf_ that ran for six months and required him to go onstage and dive headfirst into the darkness for more than 150 performances.

“It was something I had to kind of work on—shaking it off—just in order to function,” said Skarsgård. “I learned the hard way. Every night was a performance, and it felt almost impossible to just go home. But you can’t let it consume you.”

Ugly and complicated as Celeste and Perry’s marriage is on the inside, the outside is a thing of splendor—they appear to be a picture-perfect couple living with their gorgeous blond twins in a modern mansion situated on the breathtaking Monterey, California, coast. And Skarsgård said he enjoyed dismantling the audience’s idyllic first impression.

“We play the dream family with these beautiful kids, this amazing house, and great sex life,” said Skarsgård. “I love storytelling like this, though, where you almost trick the audience. In general, we are lazy as consumers and just want to label people as good guy, bad guy. But it is fun when you have a project like this and can surprise people.”

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/03/big-little-lies-hbo-alexander-skarsgard-nicole-kidman


----------



## Esizzle

New old photos from June 2016 by Kurt Iswareinko

http://alexanderskarsgardonline.tum...7375/alexander-skarsgard-photographed-by-kurt


----------



## Esizzle

*jenniferrachelle*
March 31 2017 - 22:13

How cool is this?! They are shooting a movie for Netflix today at the airport called "Hold the Dark". Maybe I can get a picture with #alexanderskarsgard#alexanderskarsgård #bestdayatworkever#welcometoalaska #icouldbeanextra #filming#netflix #holdthedark#theybettertakedownthatborderinspectionsign

Looks like Alex is back to work in Alaska!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Alberta posing as Alaska. I'm presuming with the lack of photos that he went back at the beginning of the week. And this is probably when Vernon arrives back home. Unless they're shooting an airport scene with Jeffrey Wright's character, which is possible.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh I see, thats why there is a Canadian border control sign up haha! I think its Vernon arriving home scene since the girl hashtagged that she might get a pic with Alex. I think he is shooting at the airport.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I figured it was Vernon's scene, but I didn't read all her hashtags at first. But she's correct, they'll need to remove the border sign, since he is flying from the lower 48 to Alaska and therefore doesn't need to go through border control.


----------



## Esizzle

I hope this fan gets a pic. I want to see what Alex's look is as vernon


----------



## Julia_W

After Hold the Dark, which of Alex's projects is due to start shootings next?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Fever Heart is scheduled to start shooting in Vancouver in May.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Fever Heart is scheduled to start shooting in Vancouver in May.


Thank you, Buckeye.  I noticed that the movie with Peter Dinklage, The Dwarf, is now showing on Peter's filmography on IMDB, but it does not show Alex as a member of the cast, only Peter.  I wondered if he might have dropped out of that one due to scheduling conflicts.  One of the casting announcements had it starting production in July.  The plot of that movie sounds a little bit out there, but I just found out this weekend that it is based on a 1944 novel by Swedish author Par Lagerkvist, so that might have played a part in Alex's interest in the project.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Fever Heart is May-July, so he shouldn't have scheduling conflicts with the Dwarf. He's still scheduled for The Kill Team, I've seen something that they may start filming in August, but nothing concrete.
And yes, The Dwarf is based on a book. It's in diary format, so I'm presuming they'll change that, at least a bit, otherwise it might be hard to follow in terms of movie watching. But The Prince is an interesting character for Alex.


----------



## Santress

Is this new? From instagram this morning (April 2, 2017):







"Sooooo... sometimes you meet Alexander Skarsgard out on the town in Los Angeles...#celebritycrush #losangeles #tinseltown #swedish #biglittlelies #lovethiscity #secretlocation #nicestguyever #luckyme #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard."

-*katie.darling32* instagram


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Some oldies but goodies fan photos of Alex that have recently popped up on instagram and twitter:






 “The closest I ever got to my Alexander Skarsgård! # tbt # SDCC # True Blood .”

-*kalichica12* twitter (shared on March 24, 2017)

https://twitter.com/kalichica12/status/845128854918201344






“Just found an old pic. Tarzan, Toronto and pictures taken by my daughter # toronto # tiff # tarzan # alexander skarsgard # eric # true blood # lararazzi # bremerdeern # toronto style # bw#more to come # insta cinema # movie stars # stargazzing #fun #fans.”

-*kissykolberg172* instagram (shared on March 15, 2017)







“In honor of Big Little Lies, a tbt to when I dated Alexander Skarsgård for 10.5 seconds.”

-*alexandravoya* twitter (shared on March 2, 2017)

https://twitter.com/alexandravoya/status/837398106316636162






Source:  *diyetisyenbey* instagram






“# TBT to that time I got to interview ## Alexander Skarsgard for the # Legend Of Tarzan! .
I'm super pumped about seeing the finale for # Big Little Lies this Sunday! I'm not too crazy about Alexander's character, but he sure does act well in the TV show. *Not a sponsored post, just obsessed with the # HBO show!*

-*realmomofsfv* instagram (shared on March 30, 2017)






“True Blood fans, anyone?

With Alexander Skarsgard at True Blood wrap-party! # Alexander Skarsgard # true blood # hbo # wrap party # true to the end # eric northman
He is very special, that's for sure! But he's also a decent and humble fellow with a big heart!”

-*venicebeachqtpie* instagram (shared on April 3, 2015)






# tbt When for a brief moment in time i was Jane to # alexander skarsgard 's Tarzan ; watching one of my favourite concerts @robynkonichiwa of all time. # coachella 2011 # throwback thursday # two weeks # count down # im going to coachella til im pregnant. ‘

-*pedrojlopes* instagram (shared on March 30, 2017)






“# true blood #Lipstick # tiff # lararazzi # toronto # alexander skarsgaard.”

-*kissykolberg172* instagram (shared on March 22, 2015)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Is this new? From instagram this morning (April 2, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sooooo... sometimes you meet Alexander Skarsgard out on the town in Los Angeles...#celebritycrush #losangeles #tinseltown #swedish #biglittlelies #lovethiscity #secretlocation #nicestguyever #luckyme #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard."
> 
> -*katie.darling32* instagram



Wouldn't surprise me if he's in LA. And hopefully he keeps the scruff, Vernon's supposed to be scruffy/bearded.

And another interview, though just a tease:

In advance of tonight’s finale, we talked to _Big Little Lies_ stars Nicole Kidman and Alexander Skarsgard. We will be posting their full interviews after the show airs, but we wanted to give you some highlights ahead of time.

Kidman admits that filming the violence affected her in ways she wasn’t prepared for. “There were days and days of doing a lot of aggressive, really violent scenes. And I would go home and have a shower or have a bath and I would weep,” she says. “And then one day, I just got a rock and I threw it through a glass door! I thought, _Oh my gosh, what is happening to me_? I must had a lot of pent-up [stress] because I was trying to hold it all in.”

Skarsgard adds that the violent scenes were really tough to shoot. Per director Jean-Marc Vallee’s style, the scenes were shot from beginning to end with no break. While that allowed a lot of freedom for the actors, it also meant they were doing the complete scenes over and over again.

“Those days were horrible,” says Skarsgard. “But having a partner like Nicole was extraordinary. We had an opportunity to get to know each other and build trust. And we’d check in with each other and make sure everything was okay. And then we’d check in again at the end of the day because it’s tough to do that for 8-10 hours and then jump in your car and go home to your family. It’s intense.”
But the two are also very proud of the work and the light it shined on domestic abuse. They are also thrilled the show has generated so much attention.

*Kidman, for one, was surprised when she found out Skarsgard’s big reveal in episode 6 generated Internet memes and even screenshots. She howled with laughter at the news. “No Way!” she exclaimed. “Well, it was a strange scene,” she admitted. “My aim had to be so accurate.”

She went on to break down how that scene actually worked. “Alex would say, ‘Are you sure you know exactly what your mark is that you’re hitting,” she says with a laugh. “I would say, ‘Yeah, yeah, don’t worry. But I was thinking, oops. I do play tennis so I knew that I’d be okay. Plus, I had a big target,” she says, laughing.*
http://ew.com/tv/2017/04/02/nicole-kidman-alexander-skarsgard-big-little-lies-violence/


----------



## Esizzle

New old instagram pic from  September 2016. His eyes are so pretty.






It's the #biglittlelies finale tonight SO flashback to when I met Perry Wright himself, Alexander Skarsgard - the layers and insecurities he's given to a character it would be easy to turn into a 2D villain are incredibly commendable  #bll #alexanderskarsgard#perrywright #celestewright #hbo #premiere#london #tarzan #waroneveryone #trueblood


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Reading about Celeste’s abuse was disturbing in the book, but the performances of Kidman; Alexander Skarsgård, who is banking his career on the fact that any of us will ever be able to look at him in a benevolent light again;
http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/big-little-lies-proves-womens-pictures-are-everyon-253075

*Perry is a monster, and Alexander Skarsgård played this loathsome creature so well*
Prior to the season finale, I rewatched _Big Little Lies_’ previous six episodes and was surprised to realize how little Perry actually appears on the show. For such a forceful, overwhelming presence, he has maybe 15 minutes of screen time over six episodes (which run for a total of around 360 minutes).
But Perry is omnipresent.
Even when he isn’t around, and even if Celeste is in a safe place like Dr. Reisman’s office, you’re still scared for her. You can feel him lingering. It’s easy to imagine him just barging into scenes he has no reason to appear in, like the one in which Celeste is setting up the new apartment she’s planning to escape to with their kids.
That Perry is so terrifying and maniacally oppressive is a testament to Skarsgård’s performance. His face sharpens into demonic anger at the drop of a hat. It softens just as fast when he’s around his sons. The tremble in his voice when he’s berating Celeste is sneakily vulnerable, but also alarming.
http://www.vox.com/culture/2017/4/2...son-finale-recap-you-get-what-you-need-kidman

Not everybody's freshly leased apartment to escape a psychotic spouse is going to be an airy pad with floor-to-ceiling windows overlooking the ocean, and not everybody's marriage counselor is going to have the gravitas of Robin "Calamity Jane" Weigert, but _Big Little Lies _offered as harrowing a portrait of the scary allure of an abusive relationship as I've seen on TV recently. No, Alexander Skarsgard's Perry was not subtle in his menace, but Nicole Kidman's performance was filled with doubt and self-hatred and arousal at his extremes. He was easy to fear and, enough of the time, possible to be attracted to. ... Perry was awful. Skarsgard was great at being awful and he was utterly chilling in the finale, especially in his Elvis leather.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/fi...-lies-was-a-soap-opera-but-whats-wrong-990527


----------



## Kitkath70

This is by far Alex's best performance to date.  Someone in the AV Club comments mentioned "You're property manager called." as being the scariest line they have heard in years.  It's right up there with "Why didn't we discuss this?".  His ability to deliver a line with such a calm tension ( Is that a thing?) made Perry terrifying. When she was setting up her new apartment I kept waiting for him to pop up and to grab her around her neck.  He didn't even need to be on screen for his influence to be there. Wonderful acting all around. Alex and Nicole are incredible on screen partners.  I don't know if they will ever be able to work together again.  They will forever be linked to Celeste and Perry, but they both elevated each other's performances to a level rarely seen in TV or movies. Hopefully there will be major awards handed out.  They all deserve them.


----------



## Esizzle

Alex's best acting so far, hands down! New interview below...he talks about how he may never get another job because of Perry!
http://ew.com/tv/2017/04/02/alexand.../?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter
*WARNING: This post contains spoilers from the Big Little Lies season finale. Read at your own risk!*

As you probably know by now, Alexander Skarsgård’s Perry Wright died at the end of the seventh episode of _Big Little Lies_. Some might call it murder, some might prefer the ladies’ explanation that he fell to his death. Either way, Skarsgard made for an excellent villain. Regardless of the hate he inspired because of how he treated his wife, he also wanted to change and really did love Celeste. Those were some dark demons residing inside of him, demons he was unable to exorcise, regardless of how he tried.

We talked to Skarsgard about his character, the challenges of playing him, and why he’s pretty sure he’s not going to be working again in Hollywood anytime soon.

*ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: Your storyline with Nicole Kidman was one of the most compelling in the show. What was your first reaction when you read the scripts?*
*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD:* I was very excited. I thought the tone was so unique. It’s funny and twisted and camp and then really dark and twisted. The pendulum would swing back and forth between different tones. I was very intrigued by the relationship between Celeste and Perry. I thought it was an opportunity to tell a story about an abusive husband that wasn’t a stereotypical wife-beater. I thought it was fascinating that he was a good dad, loves his kids, and adores his wife. On the surface, they have a perfect life and then he’s struggling with these demons and he doesn’t know how to handle that. It’s almost like a switch flips and he goes black and he goes violent.

*The intimacy between your character and Nicole’s is really intense, both the violence and the sex. How did you two approach that? Was it difficult?*
We had some time to get to know each before we started filming. It was important to build that trust and understanding, knowing this journey we were about to embark on. It is a very physical relationship. It’s the envy of most people when they first see this couple. It’s too good to be true. The kids, the house, the sex, everything. There is more to it than that. It muddles the line because their sex life is violent and they both get off on it. It makes it difficult for her to draw the line, for her to feel that he’s abusive, because she feels like an accomplice. But there is a difference between liking it rough in the bed and pure abuse which he crosses that line early on. It’s tough and I think that’s what makes it interesting on a character level. Because it’s tough for her to move and to accept the fact that he’s bad for her and the kids. There is a lot of love. She loves him when he’s not abusive. In those moments he’s great. And that’s what makes it an interesting story.


*Career-wise, what did you think about when you took this part?*
I have a feeling this is going to be my last interview ever (_laughs_) because after Perry Wright, I’ll never get another job. But, hell, it was worth it.

*Why do you think that? Because he’s such a monster?*
(_Laughs_) Yeah. I’ll never play leading man, that’s for sure.

*So, you’ve typecast yourself?*
Sure, but if you ever need an abusive *******, I’m your guy (_laughs_).

*Did you take that into account when you signed on?*
Nah, I don’t ever think about that. I played a guy who had sex with an underage teenage girl in _Diary of a Teenage Girl_. I’m either drawn to material or I’m not. It’s a visceral reaction. There isn’t a strategy to it. I don’t think about what it’s going to do to my career. I always know instinctively if I’m right for something or I’m not. If I’m not intrigued by the character, I shouldn’t do it. In this case, it was easy. The material was so well written. It was such a fascinating character, albeit incredibly, incredibly dark. And I was drawn to him. He wasn’t a one-dimensional bad guy. It was very interesting. In the same way Monroe in _Diary of a Teenage Girl_ wasn’t a typical bad guy. He was a soft, sweet guy and there was a lot of darkness there as well. I guess I’m drawn to that. That’s all I’ve got. When I read something, if I don’t want to learn more about that character, it’s not going to be something for me.


----------



## Esizzle

https://www.instagram.com/bradleycramp/

"The perfect family"


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

At this point anything posted may be considered spoilerish:

*Big Little Lies’ Alexander Skarsgård on How He Sees Perry and Why That Finale Scene Was Like a Nature Documentary*
By Maria Elena Fernandez

*Spoilers ahead for the Big Little Lies finale.*

Alexander Skarsgård read all seven scripts of _Big Little Lies _and the novel before HBO’s hit mini-series began filming, so he not only knew Perry’s fate in the finale but also that he’s even more disturbed than it seemed for most of the series. The domestic abuser, who also turns out to be Jane’s rapist, was one of the most challenging characters of Skarsgård’s career.

Speaking from a break in production from Netflix’s _Hold the Dark_, which is filming in Calgary, Skarsgård said he is looking forward to bingeing the series to see Perry take his final tumble at the hands of the show’s five lead actresses. He also spoke about working with Nicole Kidman on those long, painful abuse scenes, his feelings toward Perry, and the fun he had getting beat up by Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Laura Dern, and Zoë Kravitz in his final moments on the show.
*Tell me what attracted you to the role and whether your opinion of Perry changed at all as you filmed the series?*
First of all, I thought it was a great script. I wasn’t familiar with the book, but I thought it had a beautiful and very unique tone. I felt that it was funny and light and camp in moments, and then it got into some really dark, disturbing territory, and then back to funny. It was like an emotional roller coaster in a way, and I was really intrigued by Perry and his relationship to Celeste. He didn’t feel like the stereotypical abusive husband. It felt richer than that. It felt like a character that could also be very sweet and sensitive, and someone who’s genuinely struggling with his demons. I was just really fascinated by that. And then talking to Jean-Marc, I got even more excited about exploring that.
*Did you have any opinions about him? Like you said, he’s not the typical spouse-abuser we see on TV. But in therapy he revealed himself to be more vulnerable, or at least able to see* *he has a huge problem. As you went along, did you empathize with him?*Absolutely. Playing him, it was important for me to understand him, and to understand his struggles and his demons. He doesn’t want to be a bad guy. It’s not like he set out to be an abusive husband. And he appreciates how fortunate he is. He’s got this gorgeous wife, beautiful kids, an amazing home, a great job. On the surface, it’s a dream life. And also that’s the introduction for the audience into this world and these characters, where you sit back and go, _oh, yeah. I want that_. Until you realize, _oh no, I probably don’t. _In the beginning, maybe you even understand him, or you feel like he wants to change, and maybe he can. You can relate to Celeste even more and understand her, because she fell in love with the other Perry. And he’s still there, and he’ll still be a great dad and loving husband. But there’s a switch, and sometimes it just goes dark and he’s someone else, and I thought it was interesting that it’s almost like she blames herself for it. Because their sex life is violent — there’s a line between rough sex and abuse — and she blames herself because it takes two to tango. But it’s one thing to like it in the bedroom, and then when it flips for him, it’s something completely different. But it makes it more difficult for her to just move on, take the kids and leave him, because she feels partly responsible and she feels that she still loves him. He’s still — in 23 hours and 50 minutes out of the day — the best husband in the world. It was really interesting because it makes it so difficult for her to accept the fact that she can’t change this guy. Like, _I have to move on and leave him. I’m not responsible for this, and I can’t change him._
*What about the revelation that he raped Jane? Whatever happens with him and Celeste is not just a function of their dynamic. There’s something about him that’s really wrong. How did you feel when you got to that?*
I had read all the scripts before we started shooting, and I read the novel as well, so I knew. I was familiar with the backstory and the flashbacks, and that obviously helped me in understanding Perry and these demons. It’s not a new thing. It’s not something that popped up in the last year or two. He’s been dealing with this and trying to escape them for many, many years. He tried to physically leave it behind and move to a new place and start a new life, find a new woman. But he can’t. He’s irredeemable. He can’t move on.
*When I spoke with Nicole Kidman a few weeks ago, she talked about how hard it was to film** the fight scenes** and that she often went home with bruises and didn’t feel that great. How was it for you? I know Jean-Marc doesn’t rehearse a lot. There’s a lot of filming on the fly, just trying to see where everybody lands.*
It was very tough, yeah. It was emotionally draining. Working with Jean-Marc [Vallée], it’s a great way to shoot. It’s fun. And you feel very liberated and free as an actor because he doesn’t rehearse much. It’s not traditional filmmaking. It’s not your coverage, and then they turn around and it’s your co-star’s coverage. It’s all handheld, all existing lights, which is wonderful. It feels more like you’re in a play, in a way, where you have the floor to yourself and can really explore it. But it also meant you have to commit in every single take, and you shoot the scene from the first to the last second. You go through the whole thing, the whole emotional journey. So, it’s very exhausting, and fortunately Nicole and I got to spend some time before starting the project to get to know each other and to build that trust because it’s incredibly important, when you shoot physical and emotional scenes like that, that you feel like you have a good partner, that you really genuinely trust each other, and that you’re in it together. And, we have that. Even at the end of the day, and obviously in-between takes, to really check in with each other and make sure that we were okay. But it was tough. It was very tough. They’re horrible scenes to shoot. I agree with Nicole. It wasn’t like you could just shake it off and go home. It was very difficult.
*When you first started out, did you hesitate at all? Did you have difficulty trying to land it the first time you had to be violent toward her?*
Not really, because we shot somewhat in a chronological order so it escalated, which helped. It would’ve been tough to start with those very violent scenes. But we started with the sweet stuff with the kids, and them being in love and it was nice. And then slowly we got into the more abusive stuff. At the beginning, it was more a look or a grab and a warning. And then it escalated, and I think that really helped in building that relationship. By the time we got to the really horrible stuff, we were already two, three months into production.
*Do you remember what the hardest part of it was for you? Was there any scene or anything you remember that was just really, really hard for you?*
Yeah, I had to throw Nicole across a room and slap her and beat her and throw her up against the wall and over a chair. It was a long sequence around the bedroom where they would just use little snippets of it for flashbacks and memories. But we’d have to shoot it in one long sequence and that was very tough to shoot because it was emotional and very violent. So, yeah, I did not enjoy that....


_This interview has been condensed and edited.

http://www.vulture.com/2017/04/big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgrd-on-how-he-sees-perry.html_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Spoilers!!!

April 02, 2017 10:00pm PT by  Brian Porreca
*'Big Little Lies': Alexander Skarsgard Talks "Emotionally Draining" Domestic Violence Scenes*
*             The actor talks to THR about working with Nicole Kidman and that "brilliant" finale death.
[Warning: This story contains spoilers from the Big Little Lies finale.] *

All was revealed in the_ Big Little Lies_ finale. 
The HBO drama from writer David E. Kelley and director Jean-Marc Vallee came to a finish Sunday and finally explained who died and how.
After it was first revealed that one of Celeste's twin boys had actually hit Renata's (Laura Dern) daughter Amabella, Celeste (Nicole Kidman) finally appeared ready to leave her abusive husband Perry (Alexander Skarsgard) for good. Unfortunately, right before the big school fundraiser, Perry was stunned when he accidentally found out about her other apartment. 
Although Celeste tried to keep her distance from him at the function, he eventually discovered her just as she went to talk to Jane (Shailene Woodley) and Madeline (Reese Witherspoon), who was crying about her extramarital affair. As an angered Perry approached the group, Jane finally realized that it was in fact Perry who raped her.
Perry then struck Celeste once again, and Jane, Madeline and Renata teamed up to take him down. Like in Liane Moriarty's book of the same name, it was Bonnie (Zoe Kravitz) who stepped in to help the other Monterey women. Bonnie ultimately pushed Perry off the ledge and to his death. 
It was a rather fitting end for the man who had caused his wife so much physical and emotional pain throughout the series' seven-episode run. After all, the finale opened with Celeste lying on the floor after being beaten yet again by Perry. 
"It's obviously a huge problem in our society," Skarsgard tells _The Hollywood Reporter_ about the domestic violence storyline. 
Skarsgard spoke further with _THR_ about the importance of exploring Perry and Celeste's relationship, the violent and "emotionally draining scenes" they shared and his character's "brilliant" demise.
*The show explores the real-life issue and severity of domestic abuse, violence and rape. Your character, Perry, is the abuser in these cases. Going into the role, what was your thought process on how to tackle these stories and portray this character? *
I thought it was such a rich script and the tone felt very unique. It felt like such an emotional roller coaster that I thought was brilliantly written. In terms of the character, I saw it as an opportunity to play an abusive husband who wasn't this stereotypical abusive husband. It was such a well-fleshed out relationship and the dynamic between Perry and Celeste was fascinating to me. I saw it as an opportunity to find a character where you see him struggle with his demons as opposed to being the traditional wife-beater. 
*What makes him not the stereotypical abusive husband?*
She fell in love with this innocent kid that he's got within him. In a way, he is like his sons. He's a very social, outgoing guy and loves to have fun. In those moments, those demons are hidden far within him and then they come out. You do see that he's struggling with it. He can't control it. They just take over and consume him. What I thought was interesting about their relationship is it ties in with their sexuality as well and that makes it more difficult to leave him. She blames herself and says, "I'm an accomplice. I'm part of this." When we have sex, it is very violent and I love that, but then she [thinks] "Maybe I push him too far." Which she doesn't, but she blames herself for it and feels that, deep down, he's a good guy and a great dad and loves her and [she] can fix him and that he just has to deal with those demons. But he can't. That's what's killing him inside. He can't control it.
*The abuse scenes are very violent. How difficult were those for you to shoot?*
They were really tough to shoot. Jean-Marc works in a way where it's more like shooting a play than shooting a movie. It's not traditional filmmaking in the sense where you have the master and two-shot and then you move in for coverage. There are no tape marks on the floor. It's all existing lights and a handheld camera that roams around which is a great opportunity as an actor to explore this space and play around and find new things. One take can be very different from the previous. That really helped those scenes.
Nicole and I got to know each other really well before we started the project and spent time together and worked on our relationship. We just got to know each other. We both felt it was very important that when we step into that room and shoot those scenes, you have to get to a place of 100 percent trust. The scenes were emotionally and physically so draining. They're incredibly hard to shoot. It was more about getting to know each other  and spending time together and working on that trust. And talking about their relationship and figuring out the nice part about these characters and how they connect and why they fell in love, what's holding them together. We wanted to find that. We played the whole scene from beginning to end. We weren't restricted by any tape marks on the floor or any technical issues. It was very primal in a way and some of the toughest scenes I've ever had to shoot. It was completely emotionally draining. 
*Nicole has spoken about how physically and emotionally draining they were for her. Have you spoken with her about that?*
It was important every day after shooting a scene like that to check in with each other and make sure that we would reconnect and talk about how we felt about it and what we went through. We both knew that jumping in your car and going home after a scene like that is very tough. You need to share that connection with the person you just went through that with. I had the best partner in the world with Nicole in doing that. She's not only an extraordinary actress, but such a warm and generous person. That made it be even more difficult. 
*How important is it to tell this story of domestic abuse on television?*
It's very important. It's obviously a huge problem in our society. It's stigmatized. [Wives] are protective of their husbands and in certain cases they blame themselves and say, "It takes two to tango. I'm partly responsible for this." They don't really see themselves as victims sometimes. It's not until you talk to someone outside that you can get an outside perspective and you realize then, "This is an abusive relationship that I shouldn't be in." It's important to reach out and to have someone help you and talk to someone who can get you out of it. It's not your responsibility to change another person. ...
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard-interview-990403


----------



## Julia_W

*Big Little Lies: Alexander Skarsgard Talks Finale Twist, Stealth Spoiler*
By Michael Ausiello /   April 2 2017, 9:59 PM PDT
 

_*The following story contains massive spoilers about Sunday’s *_*Big Little Lies*_* finale. Proceed at your own peril.*_

When it came time to shoot_ Big Little Lies‘ _season finale_, _Alexander Skarsgard was thrilled to death for a number of reasons, not the least of which was that it finally afforded him the opportunity to breathe in some fresh air.

As the _True Blood_ vet explains to TVLine, after “months of shooting those very intense” domestic scenes with onscreen wife Nicole Kidman, “I kind of enjoyed getting out of the house and being with” the other actresses. “We had a lot of fun shooting that [episode].”

*RELATED*Big Little Lies Finale Recap: Grade It!">_Big Little Lies_ Finale Recap: Grade It!

That’s _really_ saying something, considering the finale revealed Skarsgard’s character Perry to be Jane’s [Shailene Woodley] mysterious rapist/baby daddy and featured his brutal death.

In the following Q&A, Skarsgard elaborates on what it was like to be cornered on that stairwell by a throng of A-list actresses, takes us behind the scenes of those graphic fight sequences between him and Kidman, and, lastly, confirms that Sunday’s twist ending was indeed spoil-shadowed in Episode 2.

*RELATED*Big Little Lies: The Latest on Season 2">_Big Little Lies_: The Latest on Season 2

*TVLINE | At what point did you find out about the twist ending?*
From the get-go. Because it’s a miniseries, they had all of the episodes written [in advance]. So [I had] an opportunity to read all of them before jumping in.

*TVLINE | What was your reaction?*
I thought it was brilliant. I was not familiar with the book. I was obviously familiar with [director] Jean-Marc [Vallée]’s work and was a big fan of his movies. I thought the writing was so interesting and so rich. It was smart and funny and dark and disturbing.

*TVLINE | Speaking of dark and disturbing, did you have any hesitation about playing this character?*
No, not at all. I thought it was a very well-written relationship. In terms of him being an abusive husband. It was an opportunity to at least _try_ to play him in a way that wasn’t a stereotypical abusive husband. Someone who was genuinely struggling with his demons.

*TVLINE | Did it take a toll on you?*
Yes, it was tough. When you see those scenes with me and Nicole… they were very intense to shoot. Also the way we shot it felt more like theater than doing a movie or television [series]. It was all existing lights and hand-held cameras — you get to _own_ the space. You’re not limited or restricted to certain areas. It was a wonderful opportunity to play around with it. But it also makes it very emotional to do and less technical. It was incredibly tough. But I had the best scene partner in the world. Nicole was just incredible. We got the opportunity to get to know each other before we started filming and really talk about this relationship and the characters and what we tried to accomplish with it. We all felt that it was a safe space. We all trusted each other. But that didn’t make it easy. It was still difficult to get home after a day spent filming those scenes.

*TVLINE | Had Perry survived, do you think there would’ve been any chance for redemption or reconciliation?*
No. It’s too far gone. In the beginning she wanted to stay, and in a way blamed herself. She saw the softer side of his personality, the innocence in him that she fell in love with. But it got to a point where there’s no way he could redeem that.

*TVLINE | What was it like shooting the climactic scene with you facing off against all of the women? *
That whole [party] sequence took about a week and a half to shoot; it’s a _big_ sequence. It was interesting because it was like all of their rage was combined; they ganged up to protect Celeste. It was [akin] to hyenas taking down a bigger predator. It became very animalistic, very primal. Not to compare these gorgeous women to hyenas, by the way. [_Laughs_] It was one of the most incredible experiences of my life. To get to work with those ladies was extraordinary. They are so amazingly talented and wonderful human beings. It was so much fun to be around them.

*TVLINE | In Episode 2, Jane had a nightmare that her rapist was breaking into her house. We didn’t see his face, but we saw the silhouette. Was it your silhouette?*
Yes. I shot that scene with Shailene. We obviously had to shoot it in a way where I was slightly obscured. You can’t really tell that it’s me because, obviously, you ruin the show if you find that out early on.

*TVLINE | Was there a concern that some people might recognize the silhouette and then piece things together before the big reveal in the finale?*
Yeah, especially people that _know_ me. A lot of friends reached out after watching that episode and were like, “Hey, wait a minute… ” But we tried to do it in a way that didn’t [spoil] it.

*TVLINE | I didn’t recognize you, but my colleague Kim Roots did. She was familiar with the book and, after watching Episode 2, she walked into my office and was like, “I think they just spoiled the big reveal.” And I said, “Stop right there. Say no more.” I did not want to be spoiled. But then after watching the finale, she told me about the silhouette.*
[_Laughs_] Wow, she knows my silhouette pretty well. I don’t even think my _mom_ recognized me when she saw that episode.

http://tvline.com/2017/04/02/big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard-interview-perry-twist-dies-finale/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Some fan photos recently shared on instagram and twitter:

Posted today (April 4, 2017):






“2 thousands miles from Pearl Harbor, I got to finally meet Alex Skarsgard. .”

-*lehualani58* instagram






“#alexander skarsgard #legend of tarzan #old pic #premiere #odeon #leicester square #london."

-*francesco_molinu* instagram






"Saudade de um dia maravilhoso que eu nunca imaginei que fosse acontecer. Se pudesse eu te marcava, Alexander Skarsgård!
Translated from Portuguese by Bing Wrong translation?

Miss a wonderful day that I never thought would happen. If I could I scored, Alexander Skarsgård!"

-*firewalkwitmilo* twitter

https://twitter.com/firewalkwitmilo/status/849102149376233472


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

The first character poster of Alex as Leo Beiler in *Mute* was shared today (April 6, 2017) by artist Daniel Norris on instagram  and twitter:






“@mute @ManMadeMoon @ManMadeMovies So looking forward to this film! #poster #design #illustration #MUTE.” 

-*Daniel Norris*

https://twitter.com/DanKNorris/status/849978823374458881

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSjA3FKgvFD/?taken-by=danknorris


----------



## Santress

An alternative version of the new *Mute* poster also shared by Daniel Norris on twitter and instagram:






@mute @ManMadeMoon @ManMadeMovies #mute #poster #design #film #alternative

https://twitter.com/DanKNorris/status/850127803395842048

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSkyntbAD67/

+

a glimpse of Alex in a behind-the-scenes pic from filming Big Little Lies shared by Reese Witherspoon on April 6, 2017:











#TBT to filming the final episode of #BigLittleLies with these wonderful ladies #ElvisAndAudreyParty #BehindTheScenes #OnSet

-ReeseWitherspoon instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSjyd4XBEM6/?taken-by=reesewitherspoon

+

An oldie from when Alex was promoting *The Diary of a Teenage Girl* at the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* (February 21, 2016, Turkey):






""Big Little Lies" demişken, teklif geldiğinde Alex kabul edeyim mi diye sordu, ben de deli misin Nicole Kidman'la karşılıklı döktüreceksin dedim, öyle de oldu... tbt'nin hikâyeli versiyonu #biglittlelies #perrywright #alexanderskarsgard #tv #tvseries #hbo #tbt #movie."

""Big Little Lies" I asked you if you accepted Alex when the proposal came, and I said if you were going crazy with Nicole Kidman, you would also be ... Tbt's story version: : #biglittlelies #perrywright #alexanderskarsgard #tv #tvseries #hbo #tbt #movie. "

-*emrekalci* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSjuS_tDYWz/?taken-by=emrekalci


----------



## Esizzle

*









*****Gross and spoiler-y!*******







*


----------



## Esizzle

Wrap party for Hold The Dark already. Is Kill Team next on the shooting agenda?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No, and they're not done with HTD, he's still got shooting in Morocco to finish. Then back to Canada (Vancouver) for Fever Heart, then The Dwarf in the summer.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh....on instagram there are two pics of Alex with the caption"wrap party" on both. Maybe they are wrapping shooting in Calgary. 

When is kill team scheduled? I'm excited for fever heart.


----------



## MooCowmoo

It's not just me is it??? This is a vet called Scott Miller


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> ******Gross and spoiler-y!********



I like this photo, but don't forget to credit the source, in this case the original source is Stephen Bettle's IG:
https://www.instagram.com/steviebfx/?hl=en



Esizzle said:


> Oh....on instagram there are two pics of Alex with the caption"wrap party" on both. Maybe they are wrapping shooting in Calgary.
> 
> When is kill team scheduled? I'm excited for fever heart.



It sounds like that had the wrap party when they could have most of the crew/cast there.
Kill Team is scheduled for August/September.

*Local Film Producer Brian Benson Talks 'Dolores', Drag and Teaching*
He also worked as first assistant director for _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_, all shot right here in the Bay Area, and he hosted the film’s premiere at the Castro Theatre in August of 2015. Benson said that while trying to come up with a theme for the event, actor and friend, Alexander Skarsgård, suggested they go in drag.
“Alexander was fascinated by drag culture and was a fan of Cousin Wonderlette," he said. "Before the premiere of _Diary, _he emailed me a pic of Farah Fawcett in a gold lamé dress and said, ‘I want that hair, that dress, and don’t forget the clutch.’" The event went viral on social media and caught the likes of publications such as Vanity Fair, People Magazine, and the talk show, Conan, where Skarsgård referred to Cousin Wonderlette as "legendary."





http://hoodline.com/2017/04/local-film-producer-brian-benson-talks-dolores-drag-and-teaching


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

From ASN:

A new behind-the-scenes set photo of Alex filming *Big Little Lies* shared on instagram today (April 10, 2017):







“#mcm #alexander skarsgard having major withdrawals from no more Sunday night #biglittlelies @hbo #man crush every day #makeup by me #love what you do #makeup artist #mensgrooming #bts.”

-*artmontbeauty* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BStdDoogkV8/?taken-by=artmontbeauty

+

A stealth shot (upper right) of Alex in Calgary, Canada on April 8, 2017:






https://twitter.com/hitthepost/status/851117545448890369


----------



## scaredsquirrel

MooCowmoo said:


> It's not just me is it??? This is a vet called Scott Miller


Yep.  Early Skars, through the eyes. The height isn't in play here....


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you for the beautiful pics, Santress.  I really love that BLL photo with the makeup artist.  He has his Perry clothes on, but that is Alex's real smile.  Even when he would smile as Perry there was something a little creepy about it.  His look in that picture is all sweetness.


----------



## AnBuW

http://www.justjared.com/2017/04/11...shares-ideas-for-possible-season-2/?=morehere
BLL season 2? Sadly without Alex ...


----------



## AnBuW

Coachella is coming (14-16 & 21-23 April 2017) and then 2017 Met Gala on the 1st of May. I wonder if Alexander will go ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

2nd season of BLL isn't actually confirmed, though it does look like they are, or at least Reese is, looking seriously at it. I know the director is pretty firm against it. I hope that they come to their senses and leave as is.
As for Coachella and Met Gala, highly unlikely, as he'll probably be filming, and he hasn't done Met unless he has to promote something. Though he could surprise us and be there.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, AnBuW!

From ASN:

*HUSDESIGN* has shared more previously unreleased promotional posters and key art for *The Legend of Tarzan* featuring Alex, Margot Robbie, Samuel L. Jackson and Christoph Waltz!

Sources:  *HUSDESIGN* twitter & instagram

4 NEW Unreleased Posters "The Legend Of Tarzan" Art Direction & Design by @HUSDESIGN. #legendoftarzan @Tarzan2016July @legendoftarzan





















https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/853271064088072192

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by @HUSDESIGN. #LegendOfTarzan @legendoftarzan #thelegendoftarzan






https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/781159090080903168

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by @HUSDESIGN. #legendoftarzan #AlexanderSkarsgard #MargotRobbie






https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/804089853789032452

"The Legend Of Tarzan" | Key Art Poster. Art Direction & Design by @HUSDESIGN. #Thelegendoftarzan #tarzan






https://twitter.com/HUSDESIGN/status/806183738182946820


----------



## jooa

... so they now will start filming in Morocco ...
 *Jeremy Saulnier‏@saulnier_jeremy** 
Wrap on Calgary.*


----------



## Askarbb

Darn get a little busy and I feel like I missed so much stuff lol. New movie posters, him wrapping films. Just all sorts of stuff happening. Has anyone had any other updates on what Alex has been up to?


----------



## Esizzle

These are funny videos from last Octobers WOE press tour. I dont think the videos were posted on here.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Ezizzle!

Fan pics from Thursday? night (posted this morning and Friday night) at *Unemployed Mag's* pizza party in West Hollywood (April 20, 2017):







Also about last night #boycrush @faithconnexionparis @mbuccellati @alexander.skarsgard @unemployedmagazine #pizzaparty @alexanderskarsgard @truebloodhbo #tarzan

-*paulaplivanos* instagram






Tarzan is in the house #alexanderskarsgard #faithconnexion #UnemployedMagazine #keepthefaith #hot #pizza #party

-*mbuccellati* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

He is in LA a lot randomly. New projects or looking to relocate back?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think that the visit in March was probably work related in some way. Looking at Alexa's IG, she's in LA , so this visit is probably more personal. I'm presuming that filming in Morocco hasn't yet started for HTD, so who knows how long he'll be in LA. I don't see him relocating back to LA unless he got a long term tv contract again.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh then he must be visiting Alexa. I wonder why they didnt go to Coachella this year.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

They didn't go last year either, and they were in LA. I think she mentioned in an interview right before last year's first weekend that she was pretty much over Coachella. And looking at the lineups the last couple of years it doesn't seem to what it used to be.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They didn't go last year either, and they were in LA. I think she mentioned in an interview right before last year's first weekend that she was pretty much over Coachella. And looking at the lineups the last couple of years it doesn't seem to what it used to be.


From what I hear, it is more about celebrity culture and showing off money than music now. I was actually wanting to go, would have been my first time. I wanted to see Beyonce but when she announced she was pregnant, I knew she would not be there and I cancelled too.


----------



## Kitkath70

Looks like Alexa is in Paris now.  Either he's traveling with her, or she met him in LA to see him for a bit before they both traveled to different places.  She was only in LA a few days.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Behind-the-scenes photo of Alex filming *Hold the Dark *(April 24, 2017, Morocco):






“Alexander Skarsgård, the main actor of the film Tarzan #alexander skarsgard #hold the dark #ouarzazate

-*malek_clairand* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTRx0SYBL9j/?taken-by=malek_clairand


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> From what I hear, it is more about celebrity culture and showing off money than music now. I was actually wanting to go, would have been my first time. I wanted to see Beyonce but when she announced she was pregnant, I knew she would not be there and I cancelled too.



Until recently it seemed they had been able to have a good lineup/festival even with the celeb culture. Now it seems it's more about the celebs.
I wonder if he'll be able to make Glasto and/or WOW, with his schedule this year.



Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> Behind-the-scenes photo of Alex filming *Hold the Dark *(April 24, 2017, Morocco):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Alexander Skarsgård, the main actor of the film Tarzan #alexander skarsgard #hold the dark #ouarzazate
> 
> -*malek_clairand* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTRx0SYBL9j/?taken-by=malek_clairand



So he's at work. But what is with those pants?!


----------



## Esizzle

His hair looks so blonde!


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Until recently it seemed they had been able to have a good lineup/festival even with the celeb culture. Now it seems it's more about the celebs.
> I wonder if he'll be able to make Glasto and/or WOW, with his schedule this year.
> 
> 
> 
> So he's at work. But what is with those pants?!


Doesn't he try to go to WOW every year? Hopefully he can this year too. 

I laughed at those pants (shorts?) too!


----------



## AnBuW

His pants are goofballish, eh, pure Alex! Ok, maybe I'm incompetent, but someone please enlighten me, what is WOW?  All I can think about (thanks to my twin) is World of Wordcraft  ... I know Valter Skarsgard is huge games' fan, is Alex into games too?


----------



## Esizzle

AnBuW said:


> His pants are goofballish, eh, pure Alex! Ok, maybe I'm incompetent, but someone please enlighten me, what is WOW?  All I can think about (thanks to my twin) is World of Wordcraft  ... I know Valter Skarsgard is huge games' fan, is Alex into games too?


Way out west festival in Gothenburg!


----------



## Kitkath70

From Page Six

Alexander Skarsgård and his fashion-plate girlfriend Alexa Chung are turning heads in Hollywood.

The couple was spotted at the Sunset Tower Hotel, and a spy said they were “canoodling all over the place, including at the pool. Everyone else can’t take their eyes off them, they are so beautiful.”

Skarsgård caused a stir on HBO hit “Big Little Lies” when he was featured in a revealing scene that set social media on fire, and that we can only imagine kept guests at the hotel straining for a closer look.

https://www.google.com/amp/pagesix....exa-chung-grab-attention-of-hotel-guests/amp/


----------



## Askarbb

Kitkath70 said:


> From Page Six
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård and his fashion-plate girlfriend Alexa Chung are turning heads in Hollywood.
> 
> The couple was spotted at the Sunset Tower Hotel, and a spy said they were “canoodling all over the place, including at the pool. Everyone else can’t take their eyes off them, they are so beautiful.”
> 
> Skarsgård caused a stir on HBO hit “Big Little Lies” when he was featured in a revealing scene that set social media on fire, and that we can only imagine kept guests at the hotel straining for a closer look.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/pagesix....exa-chung-grab-attention-of-hotel-guests/amp/


Page six is worse than the dailymail. This wasn't even an article. It was like 3 paragraphs of highschool gossip.  I was so disappointed. I thought it was actually going to add insight to something or some new found information  not even any new pictures.


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

I'm sure I read that Alex was in Morroco when the article claims he was canoodling with Alexa


----------



## jooa

^^ This 'article' doesn't give specific date ... but indeed they were a couple of days in LA, even were photographed together by a fan on Saturday.


----------



## Kitkath70

They were both in LA for about 3 days last week.  I thought it was funny because Alex really isn't known for "canoodling" much in public.


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, you're right ... but I also remember their photos in the park in NY


----------



## Kitkath70

Yes their trip to the Botanical gardens was one big canoodle fest, but that was almost two years ago. This whole past year I think most of us were questioning if they were still together.  I will say this, Alexa has gotten more PDA than KB ever did.  It must be love


----------



## Julia_W

I saw only one picture taken at a distance, but they were both in LA and then she flew to Paris and he went on to Morocco. 

I like what the California sun did to his hair!  I prefer my ASkars more on the blonde side, but he even looked good in the black Elvis wig.


----------



## Askarbb

Kitkath70 said:


> Yes their trip to the Botanical gardens was one big canoodle fest, but that was almost two years ago. This whole past year I think most of us were questioning if they were still together.  I will say this, Alexa has gotten more PDA than KB ever did.  It must be love


Pretty sure Kate has Alexa beat


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> I saw only one picture taken at a distance, but they were both in LA and then she flew to Paris and he went on to Morocco.
> 
> I like what the California sun did to his hair!  I prefer my ASkars more on the blonde side, but he even looked good in the black Elvis wig.


Love his blonde hair too!

Or I should say when it looks more blonde than light brown. It always look more dark when it's cut short.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> Pretty sure Kate has Alexa beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681027
> View attachment 3681028


Alex might have had more PDA with Kate but I think they also fought openly a lot which is awkward. She fought with him and called him names in front of his brothers in Sweden which is so rude and disrespectful. But then again at least she was willing to go to Sweden and hang out with his family. Alexa doesn't seem to prefer that for whatever reasons.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Alex might have had more PDA with Kate but I think they also fought openly a lot which is awkward. She fought with him and called him names in front of his brothers in Sweden which is so rude and disrespectful. But then again at least she was willing to go to Sweden and hang out with his family. Alexa doesn't seem to prefer that for whatever reasons.


Oh I never said she was a better gf lol I remember the rumor that she cheated on him . The whole called him names in front of his brother thing  is new to me though. I never heard that one before. That is beyond rude and disrespectful to do that alone much less in public and even worse in front of his loved ones. My sisters would loathe any person that treated me that way. I was just simply pointing out Kate has Alexa beat with PDA. We have only seen like 3 to 4 instances of PDA with Alexa and that was in the beginning. Makes me curious too as to why she never goes to Sweden or family events? All the Skarsgårds and their significant others were in Bali over Christmas but not Alexa? To me that is kind of strange. Especially because Alex talks about how Swedes and Brits are a lot alike. I would gather the vibe in Sweden wouldn't be much different  than London? Maybe I am wrong and misinterpreting what Alex was saying.


----------



## Kitkath70

Alexa gets much higher quality PDAs. For the amount of actual sightings of the two of them, most are affectionate. There are a few pictures missing.  Them holding hands waiting for the cab, last years Met Gala and Alex holding her purse at the flea market was particularly good.  They seem like more of a couple.  KB got a few in the beginning, but all I really remember is how insecure and silly she always came off, especially when they were photographed almost every other day for over a year.  He never seemed that into her, never walking too close to her.  That's why so many believed they had a PR relationship.  KB would have done anything to snuggle in the grass or have him go with her to the Met Gala.

I think they broke up this past summer when he was traveling so much for Tarzan and WOE and got back together sometime around the end of the year. They seem, in the last few months, to be back to seeing each other when they can.  She went to Berlin, he went to NYC for a few days and then a couple of days in LA for each.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Doesn't he try to go to WOW every year? Hopefully he can this year too.
> 
> I laughed at those pants (shorts?) too!



I think he didn't go in 2011 because he was in NYC filming WMK and in 2012 because he was in Vancouver filming Hidden. Since he's supposed filming in Europe by August I wouldn't be surprised if he makes it this year as well.

Those pants.  I have pjs in that color/pattern. It's a bit weird seeing him wearing patterned pants. 



Askarbb said:


> Oh I never said she was a better gf lol I remember the rumor that she cheated on him . The whole called him names in front of his brother thing  is new to me though. I never heard that one before. That is beyond rude and disrespectful to do that alone much less in public and even worse in front of his loved ones. My sisters would loathe any person that treated me that way. I was just simply pointing out Kate has Alexa beat with PDA. We have only seen like 3 to 4 instances of PDA with Alexa and that was in the beginning. *Makes me curious too as to why she never goes to Sweden or family events?* All the Skarsgårds and their significant others were in Bali over Christmas but not Alexa? To me that is kind of strange. Especially because Alex talks about how Swedes and Brits are a lot alike. I would gather the vibe in Sweden wouldn't be much different  than London? Maybe I am wrong and misinterpreting what Alex was saying.



We've gone over this every so often. I don't think she dislikes his family but she doesn't seem to want to be around them in Sweden, or in large groups elsewhere.



Kitkath70 said:


> Alexa gets much higher quality PDAs. For the amount of actual sightings of the two of them, most are affectionate. There are a few pictures missing.  Them holding hands waiting for the cab, last years Met Gala and Alex holding her purse at the flea market was particularly good.  They seem like more of a couple.  KB got a few in the beginning, but all I really remember is how insecure and silly she always came off, especially when they were photographed almost every other day for over a year.  He never seemed that into her, never walking too close to her.  That's why so many believed they had a PR relationship.  KB would have done anything to snuggle in the grass or *have him go with her to the Met Gala.*
> 
> I think they broke up this past summer when he was traveling so much for Tarzan and WOE *and got back together sometime around the end of the year.* They seem, in the last few months, to be back to seeing each other when they can.  She went to Berlin, he went to NYC for a few days and then a couple of days in LA for each.



To be picky, he didn't go the last year's Met as Alexa's guest, they were both guests of other attendees. And Alex was promoting Tarzan, as he was promoting CK in 2013 when he first went.
So I'd be surprised he attended the actual Gala this year, as he has nothing to promote. He might be done with HTD and be back NYC, but I'd be surprised to see him at the Gala just because. Though it'd be nice, he looks great in a tux.

They were back together by the middle of September but didn't really seem to spend much time together, even when it seemed they had it, until he finished The Aftermath. So who the heck knows if they've gotten more serious again, or not.

Professionally I'm wondering when we're going to get a air/release date for Mute, The Aftermath, more details on filming The Dwarf and Kill Team. And crossing my fingers that he gets an Emmy nod for BLL.


----------



## Askarbb

High quality pda's? You mean like sneak shots lol  that isn't high quality. I just attached a ton of pictures with Kate and could barley find any of Alexa and Alex. The ones I found are what I provided. By all means I would love to see the high quality pics because I couldn't find any. A lot of pictures of Alexa and Alex are leaked by fans such as the one from a couple days ago. It wasn't anything interesting either. It looked like two friends walking home. They haven't held hands in forever. Kate definitely has Alexa beat in the PDA for sure. Still doesn't explain why Alexa is never at his family events and why she is barely ever in Sweden. He seemed far more into Kate than Alexa  lmao. With Kate he was always smiling with Alexa he only smiled in the beginning.  He seems to be far better of a significant other to her than she is to him. He was there for her birthday but she wasn't there for his.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Even going off pure photo assumption and quantity of photos, regardless of the state of the relationship etc, it's true that Alex was more touchy-feely with Kate than he's been photographed being with Alexa.
I'm leaving out the comparison's of the actual relationships because - who knows?


----------



## Esizzle

Perhaps he got burned by all the PR romance accusations when he was with Kate and now tries to be as stoic and detached as possible when he knows he is being photographed. Alex has also figured out how to fly under the radar which is impressive for how tall he is and how hard it must be to blend in the crowds.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> High quality pda's? You mean like sneak shots lol  that isn't high quality. I just attached a ton of pictures with Kate and could barley find any of Alexa and Alex. The ones I found are what I provided. By all means I would love to see the high quality pics because I couldn't find any. A lot of pictures of Alexa and Alex are leaked by fans such as the one from a couple days ago. It wasn't anything interesting either. It looked like two friends walking home. They haven't held hands in forever. Kate definitely has Alexa beat in the PDA for sure. Still doesn't explain why Alexa is never at his family events and why she is barely ever in Sweden. He seemed far more into Kate than Alexa  lmao. *With Kate he was always smiling* with Alexa he only smiled in the beginning.  He seems to be far better of a significant other to her than she is to him. He was there for her birthday but she wasn't there for his.



He was, at the beginning. It's been 6-7 years, but I still remember the countdown to the end of the relationship because the last few months of it he looked miserable in public. Part of that may have been pap-related, but even in the few times in the last year he and Alexa have been papped together he doesn't look that grumpy, even when he knows there's a pap.

ETA: I'll add that some of the differences in behavior are not just because Alex has probably adjusted some in how he behaves in public, but also because Alexa is a heck of lot less needy than Kate.



Esizzle said:


> Perhaps he got burned by all the PR romance accusations when he was with Kate and now tries to be as stoic and detached as possible when he knows he is being photographed. Alex has also figured out how to fly under the radar which is impressive for how tall he is and how hard it must be to blend in the crowds.



I think he's definitely learned how to fly under the radar, even before he started dating Alexa. There are times when he may get papped more, depending on where he is, but for the most part, even if he's not on set, he seems have figured out how to avoid them. It's better for him in NYC than LA, one of the many reasons he prefers NYC.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think he's definitely learned how to fly under the radar, even before he started dating Alexa. There are times when he may get papped more, depending on where he is, but for the most part, even if he's not on set, he seems have figured out how to avoid them. It's better for him in NYC than LA, one of the many reasons he prefers NYC.


NYC is better to hide from paps than LA but its funny that ALex did not get papped in LA this past weekend but did get papped three days in a row in NYC back in march. Although I am sure the paps figured out the hotel Alex was staying at and followed him around.
I think part of the reason ALex would prefer NYC is to be close to his family in Sweden too.


----------



## Kitkath70

Askarbb said:


> High quality pda's? You mean like sneak shots lol  that isn't high quality. I just attached a ton of pictures with Kate and could barley find any of Alexa and Alex. The ones I found are what I provided. By all means I would love to see the high quality pics because I couldn't find any. A lot of pictures of Alexa and Alex are leaked by fans such as the one from a couple days ago. It wasn't anything interesting either. It looked like two friends walking home. They haven't held hands in forever. Kate definitely has Alexa beat in the PDA for sure. Still doesn't explain why Alexa is never at his family events and why she is barely ever in Sweden. He seemed far more into Kate than Alexa  lmao. With Kate he was always smiling with Alexa he only smiled in the beginning.  He seems to be far better of a significant other to her than she is to him. He was there for her birthday but she wasn't there for his.


I posted that Page 6 article to give us something to talk about. I'm glad it's working.  I hate it when he's so freaking ninja.  I will say this at least the KB years weren't dull.

I wasn't talking about the quality of the photos just that he seems a bit closer to Alexa than he did with KB. He always seemed so uncomfortable, especially near the end.  Here are a few more PDA shots


----------



## Askarbb

To me holding hands is not public display of affection. What him and Kate did was public display of affection (kissing embracing etc.) and there are far more pics of that than Alexa. So how it can seem they are closer I really don't even know. Even when they walk it is apart. The pictures we got not too long ago of them out with Fares she was pretty far ahead.  So like I said nothing new? Like at all? Hand holding hasn't happened in almost a year now and they have been spotted out enough for that to at least happen.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't know if you were in the fandom during the KB years, but their behavior could be very strained.  There are many videos of their interactions. If you haven't seen them, google them. Broken Bells, Village Idiot and any Chateau Marmont ones are worth a look.  They are interesting. He may have been really close to KB, but what came across in so many photos and videos was his discomfort.   It was probably the constant pap shots, but the difference now is he has more privacy and he seems comfortable to be photographed with Alexa when he is.  The amount of photos during the Beige years was ridiculous.  One of the main complaints against him then was that he always walked so far ahead of KB and looked grumpy.  I never thought of them as looking happy or relaxed as a couple. That's probably why I think he looks relaxed and more comfortable with Alexa.

Alexa is not very popular in the fandom either, but she has kept things somewhat quite considering how much more social media that's available now compared to 7 years ago.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Another fan photo of Alex filming *Hold the Dark* today (April 28, 2017) in Ouarzazat, Morocco:







“#tournage #film #Alexander Skarsgård #ouarzazat #morocco #Elena #beaugoss.”

-*elenalinalina* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTcPNFLjQRy/


----------



## Askarbb

Kitkath70 said:


> I don't know if you were in the fandom during the KB years, but their behavior could be very strained.  There are many videos of their interactions. If you haven't seen them, google them. Broken Bells, Village Idiot and any Chateau Marmont ones are worth a look.  They are interesting. He may have been really close to KB, but what came across in so many photos and videos was his discomfort.   It was probably the constant pap shots, but the difference now is he has more privacy and he seems comfortable to be photographed with Alexa when he is.  The amount of photos during the Beige years was ridiculous.  One of the main complaints against him then was that he always walked so far ahead of KB and looked grumpy.  I never thought of them as looking happy or relaxed as a couple. That's probably why I think he looks relaxed and more comfortable with Alexa.
> 
> Alexa is not very popular in the fandom either, but she has kept things somewhat quite considering how much more social media that's available now compared to 7 years ago.



Everything you just described with Kate is exactly what I see with Alexa. 

a fan said they saw him in NYC yesterday riding a bike. I guess they were mistaken. I thought for sure with the Met Gala coming up he would be there. His hair looks amazing.


----------



## Santress

Wrap photo just shared by *HTD *director Jeremy Saulnier on twitter today (April 28, 2017):






“Wrap on Morocco, wrap on Hold The Dark!”

-*saulnier_jeremy* twitter

https://twitter.com/saulnier_jeremy/status/858085110712856602


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I posted that Page 6 article to give us something to talk about. I'm glad it's working. * I hate it when he's so freaking ninja.  I will say this at least the KB years weren't dull.*
> 
> I wasn't talking about the quality of the photos just that he seems a bit closer to Alexa than he did with KB. He always seemed so uncomfortable, especially near the end.  Here are a few more PDA shots



The fact that even two years plus into the relationship with Alexa and it's boring enough gossip-wise to bring up a relationship that ended 6 years ago, don't know if that's funny or sad.



Askarbb said:


> *Everything you just described with Kate is exactly what I see with Alexa. *
> 
> a fan said they saw him in NYC yesterday riding a bike. I guess they were mistaken. I thought for sure with the Met Gala coming up he would be there. His hair looks amazing.



But I don't see it all. They're different relationships, with different people, who don't have similar personalties. There's still more drama in small part of the fandom over the Alex/a relationship than there appears to be in the actual relationship. The Alex/Kate relationship, drama in the fandom and in the relationship.



Santress said:


> Wrap photo just shared by *HTD *director Jeremy Saulnier on twitter today (April 28, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Wrap on Morocco, wrap on Hold The Dark!”
> 
> -*saulnier_jeremy* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/saulnier_jeremy/status/858085110712856602



He looks really good in a uniform.

Two films wrapped this year, three more to go. So now, back home for a few days? NYC to the Met Gala? NYC but not the Met Gala? I don't know when Fever Heart starts filming.


----------



## Santress

Another *Hold the Dark* wrap pic and similar shot with better resolution shared by the film's production designer today (April 28, 2017, Ouarzazat, Morocco ):






 “that’s a wrap! can’t wait to share this movie with you all, very proud of the work. so excited to get home to my girls & our boy on the way! #HoldTheDark.”

-*Ryan Warren Smith*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTco4ZiALvY/

https://twitter.com/rylaughing/status/858100698298425344


----------



## VampFan

Love seeing him in uniform. Reminds me of GK, just a little older.


----------



## Santress

^Yep, complete déjà vu  of Gen Kill.

From The Library:

Behind-the-scenes photo of Alex filming *Hold the Dark* shared by  Anabel Kutay today (April 29, 2017, Morocco):






“THATS A WRAP Absolute pleasure to act opposite this gent #Alexander Skarsgard.”

-*anabelkutay* twitter & instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTd3K8BAM4M/

https://twitter.com/anabelkutay/status/858272857884938240


----------



## Julia_W

VampFan said:


> Love seeing him in uniform. Reminds me of GK, just a little older.


A little older than GK, but even better looking.  At some point his age may catch up with him, but so far he continues to get more handsome as he gets older.


----------



## Esizzle

Alex is uniform is definitely reminding me of GK. Such a good show!

I wonder what he will do for his break between wrap and filming of his next movie. Has he been back to Sweden at all this year? Could you be a good time to hang out with his family and friends in Stockholm!


----------



## Esizzle

Came across the video of Alex on Andy Cohen's show form last July. I missed the show when it aired. Someone uploaded the whole show on youtube. Who knew Aubrey Plaza can speak Swedish?!


----------



## AnBuW

Nice, she had swedish boyfriend, so she learnt from/for him. Do you think Alexa Chung can say anything in Swedish after 2+ years with Alexander?


----------



## Santress

New pics...

From today in NYC (May 1, 2017):







“Stare Down With Actor Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard (#nyyankeedog).”

-*nyyankeedog* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTj4Ih9hJV0/?taken-by=nyyankeedog

Tagged pics from yesterday at the *Pioneer Works: Fourth Annual Village Fete* (April 30, 2017, Brooklyn):





-*BFA.com*

https://bfa.com/photos/Skarsgard/photo/2441594

https://bfa.com/photos/Skarsgard/photo/2441591


----------



## Askarbb

https://instagram.com/p/BTj-BZFFtSE/

This is one of the cutest pics I have seen of Alex.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex and Bill out in NYC today (May 1, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: *ASO* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *ASO* Tumblr


----------



## Askarbb

AnBuW said:


> Nice, she had swedish boyfriend, so she learnt from/for him. Do you think Alexa Chung can say anything in Swedish after 2+ years with Alexander?



I think it would be hard not to know some words in Swedish if you have been dating someone for almost 2 years. So I am sure she knows how to say at least a few things. In June it will be 2 years.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New pics...
> Tagged pics from yesterday at the *Pioneer Works: Fourth Annual Village Fete* (April 30, 2017, Brooklyn):
> 
> View attachment 3685145
> View attachment 3685146
> 
> 
> -*BFA.com*
> 
> https://bfa.com/photos/Skarsgard/photo/2441594
> 
> https://bfa.com/photos/Skarsgard/photo/2441591



So it looks like he got off the plane and showed up at the event without even dropping off his luggage?



Askarbb said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BTj-BZFFtSE/
> 
> This is one of the cutest pics I have seen of Alex.



The extras seem to have loved working with him, which isn't surprising, since it's usually the general impression from his coworkers. Still nice to see it confirmed all the time, though!



Santress said:


> HQs of Alex and Bill out in NYC today (May 1, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: *ASO* Tumblr



Nice to see he and Bill out and about.



Askarbb said:


> I think it would be hard not to know some words in Swedish if you have been dating someone for almost 2 years. So I am sure she knows how to say at least a few things. In June it will be 2 years.


I'm sure she knows a few, but considering it was two years in February (not June), and that she doesn't spend time in Sweden, or with them in large groups, I'd be surprised if it's much more than that, honestly.

So he's in NYC, but will he attend the Gala, or the afterparty?


----------



## Askarbb

Well according to most articles they were saying their 2nd anniversary was in June either way... I still find it hard to believe if you care about someone you wouldn't put an effort into at least learning some things  in their language.

According to Just Jared they are expected to attend the Gala but maybe they will instead just show up to the after party? Idk!
http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01...d-spend-time-together-ahead-of-met-gala-2017/


----------



## Santress

A preview of tonight. I wonder if Bill will be there?






"Guess who #Metball
@zegnaofficial
Styled by @jeanneyangstyle."

-*jeanneyangstyle* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

They were first spotted together being possibly couply middle of February 2015, so two+ years. If you're relying on gossip page math for couples, they rarely know squat.
So he's going, and looks great in that tux that pic that Santress just posted. This'll be the first for Bill.


----------



## Santress

From tonight's gala (May 1, 2017):

Alexander Skarsgard is wearing white on the #metgala carpet.






https://twitter.com/voguemagazine/status/859181327064715265

Alexander Skarsgard #metgala2017




https://twitter.com/RaminSetoodeh/status/859183878887677952


----------



## Santress

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...es+Arriving+Their+Hotel+Ahead+Met/LTD7SMjJG4j

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ubo+Comme+des+Garcons+Art+Between/SQ7EUVpONOd


----------



## Santress

https://twitter.com/6abriel/status/859197101305196545


----------



## VampFan

Looking at pictures posted so far, MET gala fashions are not channeling rei kawakubo, very much, in my opinion. Alex looks great in whatever he wears, but I'm biased when it comes to him. The women, though, are a disappointment this year. The only 2 I've seen so far who are embracing the theme are Katy Perry and tracee Ellis Ross. Maybe when more pics come out I'll change my mind, but a disappointment for me so far. 

Wonder how Alex got invited this year. Not promoting anything. Smaller, more intimate gathering, meaning less invitees, according to reports. Alexa connection is the only thing I can think. 

I go see the MET exhibition every year and I'm stoked to see kawakubo's fashion in person. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## Santress

More:








http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ubo+Comme+des+Garcons+Art+Between/GjsTXMwMEA4


----------



## Santress

Video from Derek Blasberg's instagram:

"I'm gonna get an earful for this #met gala."

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTkh6btFu-w/

Fan photo:







“The one and only #sexy vampire #alexander skarsgard! #eric northman #true blood #tarzan.”

-*evamv01* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTkh6btFu-w/






Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library


----------



## Askarbb

VampFan said:


> Looking at pictures posted so far, MET gala fashions are not channeling rei kawakubo, very much, in my opinion. Alex looks great in whatever he wears, but I'm biased when it comes to him. The women, though, are a disappointment this year. The only 2 I've seen so far who are embracing the theme are Katy Perry and tracee Ellis Ross. Maybe when more pics come out I'll change my mind, but a disappointment for me so far.
> 
> Wonder how Alex got invited this year. Not promoting anything. Smaller, more intimate gathering, meaning less invitees, according to reports. Alexa connection is the only thing I can think.
> 
> I go see the MET exhibition every year and I'm stoked to see kawakubo's fashion in person. Sorry for the ramble.



He looks so spiffy. I agree the ladies were disappointing. 
From what I know about the MET  though invitation only sometimes designers invite celebs to tag along. Alex is wearing Zegna so maybe the designer invited him to come along? Tickets go for 30,000 a piece and that is just the tickets to get in not even the tables. I know Alexa isn't poor but I am not sure I see either of them spending 60,000 on one night. Then to not actually walk the red carpet together would seem a bit weird too. If she was taking him as her date why wouldn't you arrive together. If I got my bf a ticket I would be very mad if he didn't actually go with me.


----------



## VampFan

^^ I think it was mentioned earlier that last year they were guests of different people so it may be true this year, too. Again, agree women are disappointing, but I'm seeing more avant garde, Rei style in newer pics. If anyone is interested, read a great article about rei kawakubo couple of years ago. Can't find it, but this one from 12 years ago! Gives you a sense of who she is, if you're interested. 
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2005/07/04/the-misfit-3


----------



## VampFan

Thank you, Santress, [emoji173]️ for the pics. Happy surprise seeing him at the MET.


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Video from Derek Blasberg's instagram:
> 
> "I'm gonna get an earful for this #met gala."
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTkh6btFu-w/
> 
> Fan photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The one and only #sexy vampire #alexander skarsgard! #eric northman #true blood #tarzan.”
> 
> -*evamv01* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTkh6btFu-w/
> 
> View attachment 3685625
> View attachment 3685626
> View attachment 3685627
> 
> 
> Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library



Can I just say that finger in the ear thing in the video is a classic move he does with people. Haha.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More:

Semi-HQ Tagged:













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source: * Zimbio.com

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/cTzIEDIntym/Celebs+depart+the+Bowery/browse
*


----------



## Kitkath70

Thank you Santress!  He always looks so good in a tux.

Looks like Alexa is staying with him.  She was papped
outside the restaurant at the Bowery Hotel carrying what looks like an overnight bag on Sunday.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4461210/Alexa-Chung-looks-radiant-New-York-City.html

Here's a picture from JJ of her leaving the hotel.  I think he may have been invited because of Big Little Lies.
Both Zoe and Reese are there too.  As an interesting side note,  KB and her hubby also went.


----------



## Santress

^yw! Thanks for the info., KitKath.

More/HQs:
















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## AnBuW

So Alexander and Alexa are very much still a thing. Ok, they don't want any publicity, but being a couple, staying in the same hotel, in the same room and leaving the building separately, is so so strange ...


----------



## Santress

More from the *MET Gala* (May 1, 2017, NYC)...

Leaving the after party (HQs):













































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

At the after party (HQs)(May 1, 2017, NYC):

















































































Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Fan photos from yesterday in NYC (May 1, 2017):







"Where are all my true blood fans!!!! Me and Alexander Skarsgard before he went to #Met Gala #true blood/"

-*kayla_marie_103* instagram






"Alexander Skarsgard with fan @alexander_skarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #metgala #metgala2017 #street #streetphotography #newyork #ig_daily #ig_nycity #instadaily #instagramhub #celebs #fashion #stylish #fashion #nbc4ny 
#huffpostgram #moviestar #star."

-*russrowland* instagram

An oldie from Berlin.  This looks like it may be from the *European Film Awards* reception dinner (December 11, 2015):






"Me with Alexander Skarsgård. What a schmuck in Big Little Lies #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #zoolander#thelegendoftarzan #celebrity #movies#instame #instalife #awesome #nicetomeetyou #actor#hbo #berlin#igers#potd."

-*marcel1985berlin* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

You know it's real if your man will carry your purse (more than once) and be pap'd doing it.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alexander Skarsgard & Alexa Chung Toast The 4th Annual Pioneer Works Village Fête

Art met outer space on Sunday in Brooklyn, where celeb-favorite cultural center Pioneer Works hosted its fourth annual Village Fête to support its range of innovative programming, exhibitions, residencies, and more. A true meeting of brilliant minds, the event saw A-listers, artists, and astrophysicists come together for the _Far Out_ themed evening in Red Hook, dining beneath a floral-satellite canopy, slurping oysters in the garden, and sipping experimental cocktails under the stars. Hosts including Alexa Chung, Maxwell, Maggie Gyllenhaal, and Lauren Santo Domingo joined founder Dustin Yellin and Director Gabriel Florenz in all the dreamy revelry, which was supported by Tequila Don Julio, Kate Spade New York and Jack Spade, and Stella Artois. 

Upon arrival, Alexander Skarsgard - hot off the success of _Big Little Lies_ - took in the pieces on display as part of Paddle8's silent auction, before joining girlfriend Alexa outside in the sunny seating area near the fire pit. Ellie Goulding also took a turn in the yard before settling into the luscious meal by Danny Meyer's Union Square Events, while Zoe Buckman snuck upstairs for an aura photograph by fashion's chicest energy reader, Radiant Human. 

Finally, with the help of siren Sophia Brous, guests were led to their impeccably set tables, which were adorned with hand-dyed silk shibori runners by Brooklyn-based designer Upstate (by Kalen Kaminski) as well as limited edition bottles of Tequila Don Julio 1942. Can't go wrong with that. Between sips of Vidon Vineyard wine (founded by former NASA astrophysicist Don Hagge), projections of celestial bodies, and a speech by astronaut, Dr. Mike Massimino, the entire night was quite literally out of this world. It only made sense, then, to finish it off with an ethereal live performance by one Moses Sumney, who was introduced by MC Fab 5 Freddy (!!!) as "one of the most talented musicians working today."


----------



## Esizzle

OMG when it rains, it pours with Alex's pics! HAHA
Thanks Santress for all the wonderful pics. Alex pulls off a tux like no other. Cute to see him hanging out with Bill too.
I think Alex went as Alexa's plus one because I see no other reason why he would be there, he has nothing to promote. 
Any videos or interviews of the event? One of the pics show Alex giving an interview to a reporter.


----------



## Esizzle

Interesting that Cara shaved her head bald for the current role she is playing. I wonder when Fever Heart is supposed to start filming and what her look will be in that movie.


----------



## audiogirl

Esizzle said:


> OMG when it rains, it pours with Alex's pics! HAHA
> Thanks Santress for all the wonderful pics. Alex pulls off a tux like no other. Cute to see him hanging out with Bill too.
> I think Alex went as Alexa's plus one because I see no other reason why he would be there, he has nothing to promote.
> Any videos or interviews of the event? One of the pics show Alex giving an interview to a reporter.


BLL may get some Emmy nominations, and there were a few cast members at the gala. So he does have something to promote.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> OMG when it rains, it pours with Alex's pics! HAHA
> Thanks Santress for all the wonderful pics. Alex pulls off a tux like no other. Cute to see him hanging out with Bill too.
> I think Alex went as Alexa's plus one because I see no other reason why he would be there, he has nothing to promote.
> Any videos or interviews of the event? One of the pics show Alex giving an interview to a reporter.



I have no idea who invited Alex, or who invited Bill either. Tickets cost 30,000 per person, 275,000 per table, so someone paid for both of them.

*Alexander Skarsgard flew in from Morocco for the Met Gala: ‘It’s a bit of a culture shock’*
Hollywood heartthrob Alexander Skarsgard was in the middle of the desert hours before hitting the red carpet at the Met Gala.
The 40-year-old actor, who was in Morocco wrapping up filming his upcoming thriller “Hold the Dark,” didn’t let a little jet lag keep him from attending the Oscars of fashion Monday night.
“We were shooting out in the desert 24 hours ago,” he told the Daily News.
  The “Big Little Lies” star looked dapper in a Ermenegildo Zegna Couture white tux accessorized with a black bow tie, and a blinged-out broach — his favorite part of the look.
“I get to wear diamonds,” he quipped.
Skarsgard also admitted being a fan of the evening’s honorary designer Rei Kawakubo’s brand Comme des Garcons.
“I have worn it before. They sell it in my hometown shop in Stockholm,” he said.
The actor arrived separately from girlfriend Alexa Chung, 33, who showed up earlier in a matching black-and-white polka dot ensemble.
Skarsgard stars alongside Jeffrey Wright and James Badge in the upcoming Netflix movie “Hold the Dark,” out next year, which follows a wolf hunter who tracks down a young child in the wilderness.
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/alexander-skarsgard-flew-morocco-met-gala-article-1.3129935


Part of the fun is the people-watching, which is heady. Once upon a time, the Met Gala was a smaller, more socialite-driven event (“You look even lovelier than when you first came,” a courtly older gentleman told Carolina Herrera, the designer and perennial social fixture), but now, free-range stars mingle and kibitz. Laura Dern, dressed by and on the arm of the designer Gabriela Hearst, was about to weigh in on the exhibition when she was interrupted by her “Big Little Lies” co-star, Alexander Skarsgard, who played a villainous husband of Monterey, Calif., in the mini-series.
“Look at this lovely man!” Ms. Dern exclaimed. “Now everybody’s scared of him.”
Mr. Skarsgard said: “I’ve been in the woods for two months and I got back two days ago. I haven’t even seen the show. I got back and people are like, ‘Ooh … no.” He laughed. “So I’ll never work again. But we had a good time.”
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/02/fashion/met-gala-rei-kawakubo-comme-des-garcons.html

Despite the outpouring of star power, it was the woman of the hour, Rei Kawakubo, who remained the most sought after interview of the night. Much to the chagrin of many journalists and party guests, she kept silent for the duration of her all-to-brief red carpet appearance, running by on the arm of husband Adrian Joffe. What’s more, many of the famous faces had never come into contact with the elusive designer themselves before tonight. “I actually don’t expect to meet her at all,” said _Big Little Lies_ star Alex Skaarsgaard (sic), who had just arrived back from filming a new movie role in the Moroccan desert and partied alongside his fellow _Big Little Lies _cast mates Reese Witherspoon and Laura Dern. “I have worn it before though, they sell it in my hometown shop in Stockholm.” 
http://observer.com/2017/05/met-gala-2017/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Chloe & Buckeye!

From ASN:






Another behind-the-scenes photo of Alex filming *Hold the Dark* shared on instagram today (May 3, 2017):

“"I wanna do bad things with you … " . #true blood #film #alexander skarsgard #desert #together #ginger #movie #2k17 #spring #instamoments #actor #camera.”

-*anapely* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTn4lGUjDUD/?taken-by=anapely


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex and Alexa in East Village, Manhattan yesterday (May 2, 2017):






"Today's cut - Danka Trbojevic, Alexa Chung i Alexander Skarsgard ."

-*sandrazivkovic* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTnD_tqFkwK/?taken-by=sandrazivkovic


----------



## Santress

More pics of Alex leaving the *MET Gala* (May 1, 2017, NYC):





























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

A few pap pics from yesterday (May 2, 2017, NYC) courtesy of the Daily Fail:

*The morning after the night before: Alexa Chung and boyfriend Alexander Skarsgard haul their luggage through NYC after their glam date night at the Met Gala 2017*

They enjoyed a glam date night at the 2017 Met Gala on Monday, marking the first sighting of them together since July 2016.
But on Tuesday it was back to reality for Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgard as they were spotted hauling their luggage through New York the morning after the night before.

Sticking to their low key rule, the couple kept their distance as they headed to their car, with Alexa walking a few steps in front of her handsome actor beau.






Alexa, 33, looked chic in a smart black jacket, layered over cropped denims and teamed with pumps for her hotel departure.

She carried a bright fluffy yellow coat and a large overnight bag, while Alexander was seen hauling his own luggage just behind her.
The Hollywood star, 40, displayed his bulging muscles in a tight white t-shirt as he juggled a number of bags.






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hung-Alexander-Skarsgard-leave-NYC-hotel.html


----------



## Santress

More fan pics from New York...

Shared on instagram this morning (May 3, 2017) and taken last night at *Lil’ Frankie’s* (May 2, 2017):






“Alexander Skarsgård came to my bday dinner last night… Jk thanks @alexachung & my friends for convincing me to hardcore fan girl.”

-*kelsconrad* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BToROQeAwkF/

Shared this morning (May 3, 2017):






Source: * kimrimer* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BToT9XXAEMq/


----------



## Santress

More pics (HQ) from yesterday in NYC (May 2, 2017):





























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## TC1

His hair looks really thin on top in that last selfie


----------



## Esizzle

Why are Alex and Alexa walking so far apart. They are so weird sometimes.


----------



## Esizzle

TC1 said:


> His hair looks really thin on top in that last selfie


Yes it does 
He is in his forties so there is some thinning. I hope he wears his hair long again. Makes the thinning less noticeable


----------



## Julia_W

I think the angle and the lighting have something to do with it, too, but I definitely am a fan of a little longer hair, or just not so choppy.  I really liked his WOE hair and loved it in BLL.  He has classically handsome features which I think call for a more classic cut.  Of course, he was just playing a soldier in Hold the Dark, so hopefully, he will return to something a bit longer - and blonder! 

Thank you, Santress for the great pictures and Chloe and Buckeye for the articles. It is definitely feast or famine with this guy!  Anyone heard anything on a Mute release date?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"They enjoyed a glam date night at the 2017 Met Gala on Monday, marking the first sighting of them together since July 2016."

Oh Daily Fail, you posted the pap pics of them from last month, so not July 2016! I'm pretty the DF has refrigerator mold in their break room that is more sentient than their 'writers'.



Esizzle said:


> Yes it does
> He is in his forties so there is some thinning. I hope he wears his hair long again. Makes the thinning less noticeable





Julia_W said:


> I think the angle and the lighting have something to do with it, too, but I definitely am a fan of a little longer hair, or just not so choppy.  I really liked his WOE hair and loved it in BLL.  He has classically handsome features which I think call for a more classic cut.  Of course, he was just playing a soldier in Hold the Dark, so hopefully, he will return to something a bit longer - and blonder!
> 
> Thank you, Santress for the great pictures and Chloe and Buckeye for the articles. It is definitely feast or famine with this guy!  Anyone heard anything on a Mute release date?



I do think it's thinning, or at least receding somewhat. But that's not because he's 40, it's because he's got some of Stellan's hair genes. And yes, I think the angle/lighting can accentuate it, or make it look worse than it probably is.

As for Mute, Duncan had a series of tweets about it, but not specific release info.

https://twitter.com/manmademovies?lang=en


----------



## Esizzle

Wow Alex hasnt seen BLL yet? I wonder if he will binge watch it during his time off? Lol. Must be so weird to watch yourself and especially in a role like that of Perry Wright. He mentioned before that his mom and family has been watching the show and talking to him about it.


----------



## Kitkath70

If he's like every other actor out there, I doubt he likes watching himself on TV. I would be curious what his mom, sister and Alexa thought of his performance.  Just like True Blood, I think this role was a career changer. Directors and producers have got to be impressed with the level of intensity he can bring. Just imagine how good TB could have been if they had kept the writing quality of season 1 and let Alex turn in this kind of performance.  He did so much more with less screen time in BLL.


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> If he's like every other actor out there, I doubt he likes watching himself on TV. I would be curious what his mom, sister and Alexa thought of his performance.  Just like True Blood, I think this role was a career changer. Directors and producers have got to be impressed with the level of intensity he can bring. Just imagine how good TB could have been if they had kept the writing quality of season 1 and let Alex turn in this kind of performance.  He did so much more with less screen time in BLL.


Most definitely. He was barely in BLL for 15 minutes of airtime yet his character could be felt in scenes with Celeste, even when he was not present. I hope his character and the show are recoganized at the Emmy's and GGs


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *2017 MET Gala* (May 1, 2017, NYC):













































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Another fan photo from (presumably) the *European Film Awards* reception dinner (December 11, 2015):







"some alexander skarsgard fans here? met him 2015 in berlin #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #zoolander #battleship #trueblood #vampire #blood #ericnorthman #tv #movie #model #actor #celebrity #igers #insta #photooftheday #potd #sweden."

-*ines_pictures77* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTozXG4ltdH/?taken-by=ines_pictures77

*OK! Magazine Australia* thinks this is Alex and Alexa in the background. It was shared on instagram on May 3, 2017 by one of Alexa's friends, Lauren Santo Domingo, and was location tagged for Paris, France:






"Happy Birthday dream girl @poppydelevingne."

-*thelsd* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTp4g2zl2Lk/?taken-by=thelsd

via *okmagaustralia* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTp_ErCDYw_/?taken-by=okmagaustralia


----------



## Kitkath70

Oh yeah that's them!


----------



## Esizzle

That has to be an old pic. His hair is so long.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> That has to be an old pic. His hair is so long.


I was just going to mention that I thought it was a different guy at first. I had to double check. His hair is also a bit darker and so is hers in this pic. Plus she has bangs now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's from 2015


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> If he's like every other actor out there, I doubt he likes watching himself on TV. I would be curious what his mom, sister and Alexa thought of his performance.  Just like True Blood, I think this role was a career changer. Directors and producers have got to be impressed with the level of intensity he can bring. Just imagine how good TB could have been if they had kept the writing quality of season 1 and let Alex turn in this kind of performance.  He did so much more with less screen time in BLL.


Ditto on the intensity and also authenticity.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Santress said:


> More pics (HQ) from yesterday in NYC (May 2, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



Well....at least we know what's happened to Big Bird.....the things a bish does for fashion!


Thanks for all the pics Santress our lad knows how to fill a tux nicely


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> If he's like every other actor out there, I doubt he likes watching himself on TV. I would be curious what his mom, sister and Alexa thought of his performance.  Just like True Blood, I think this role was a career changer. Directors and producers have got to be impressed with the level of intensity he can bring. Just imagine how good TB could have been if they had kept the writing quality of season 1 and let Alex turn in this kind of performance.  He did so much more with less screen time in BLL.





Esizzle said:


> Most definitely. He was barely in BLL for 15 minutes of airtime yet his character could be felt in scenes with Celeste, even when he was not present. I hope his character and the show are recoganized at the Emmy's and GGs



He's gotten good reviews for most of his movies, especially the last two. But no one really saw them. BLL had good ratings, was seen worldwide, had great buzz and great reviews. I saw a lot of comments from people who'd only seen him on TB and didn't realize he could act. So yes, hopefully this has kicked him up a few notches in terms of getting more attention from the industry and getting even better scripts.

As for awards, yes I want him to be nominated. I think another awards possibility for BLL as a show would be SAG. There are probably others for BLL and lead actress but even that, it's good for him to be in something that's gotten this much positive attention.

ETA: BLL's DVD is schedule for sale on August 1:
http://www.dvdsreleasedates.com/movies/8441/big-little-lies





MooCowmoo said:


> Well....at least we know what's happened to Big Bird.....the things a bish does for fashion!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the pics Santress our lad knows how to fill a tux nicely



Big Bird had to die. For fashion.


----------



## SWlife

[/QUOTE]
Big Bird had to die. For fashion.[/QUOTE]

Bahaha!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye.

A few more HQs from the *MET Gala 2017* (May 1, 2017, NYC):
















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Santress

Some oldies of Alex at the April 16, 2016 wedding of Aimee Phillips and Ian Chaloner:













Source:  *Phillipschaloner2016.com*, Photo credit:  *Kevin Tachman*


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Isn't that Arlene Moon, Kate's BFF from back in the day?


----------



## Kitkath70

That's who I think it is too. Whoever it is, she sure isn't letting him go Those pictures cleared up a mystery for me. I thought it was strange that he didn't go to the wedding considering that he vacationed with them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ah, that's why she looks familiar. But I do think there some pics of Alex from this wedding, from IG pics where he's in the background.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress! I am gonna report a couple photos with my comments!


This pic below, Alex looks like he is doing a dad-dancing version of moonwalk haha!





How cute are Alex and Alexa holding hands weirdly in this pic.


----------



## Claer

Santress said:


> More pics of Alex leaving the *MET Gala* (May 1, 2017, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


I hope that is not real fur she is wearing.


----------



## Santress

A few paps pics from Thursday or Friday (May 4 or 5, 2017) and a fan photo from yesterday (May 5, 2017, NYC). He looks exhausted.






"He he he heeeeee!!!!!! #lovehim #thanksmatthitt #happygirl."
-*amak73*  instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTva-6cAJgF/?taken-by=amak73






*Alexander Skarsgard Shows Off His Buff Biceps in NYC*

Alexander Skarsgard shows off his muscles in a tight, white T shirt as he steps out on Friday afternoon (May 4) in New York City.

The 40-year-old Big Little Lies actor was spotted carrying a suitcase as he made his way out of his way out of an apartment building.
*
http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/05/alexander-skarsgard-shows-off-his-buff-biceps-in-nyc/

Cool customer! Alexander Skarsgard puts sculpted arms on display as he steps out in white top and blue jeans
Alexander Skarsgard cut a casual and dashing figure as he rocked a simple white T-shirt in New York on Thursday.
*
The actor, 40,put his sculpted arms on display as he headed out with a messenger bag looped over his shoulder.

Alexander kept things cool and comfortable in dark blue jeans and accessorized with a pair of sunglasses and a silver watch. 
*




*
He sported a slightly budding beard and appeared deep in thought. 
Alexander's cool and casual look comes just a few days after he was dressed to the nines for the Met Gala on Monday night. 

The actor attended an after party for the elite, star-studded fashion extravaganza with his girlfriend, Alexa Chung.
Alexander has been busy with his acting career lately. 

*



*

The actor most recently starred opposite Nicole Kidman in the HBO mini-series Big Little Lies, in which they play husband and wife.
The star-studded series boasts a cast of Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Adam Scott, and Zoe Kravitz. 
It is based on the novel of the same name by Liane Moriarty.  
He also is currently filming the thriller Hold The Dark, which is scheduled for release next year. 
*



*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...der-Skarsgard-puts-sculpted-arms-display.html*


----------



## jooa

Pioneer Works held its fourth annual Village Fete on April 30 at its sprawling center in Red Hook, Brooklyn.




From left, Alexa Chung, Alexander Skarsgard and Matthew Hitt.
source: http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/20...-pioneer-works/s/07SCENE-CITY-slide-5GTU.html


----------



## Julia_W

jooa said:


> Pioneer Works held its fourth annual Village Fete on April 30 at its sprawling center in Red Hook, Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left, Alexa Chung, Alexander Skarsgard and Matthew Hitt.
> source: http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/20...-pioneer-works/s/07SCENE-CITY-slide-5GTU.html


Thank you, Jooa.  What a great find!  It's a beautiful shot of them!


----------



## Esizzle

Claer said:


> I hope that is not real fur she is wearing.


most likely is real if she wore it to the MET ball. I cant believe people in this day and age think wearing fur is cool.


----------



## Askarbb

Claer said:


> I hope that is not real fur she is wearing.



It wouldn't be surprising if she was wearing real fur. She models for a company that sells real leather (long champ)  she was also designing shoes for and  was promoting ugg boots so... not really a stretch. 

I too don't understand this day in age when there are so many materials and things that look just as good. All for the sake of fashion.


----------



## Askarbb

Santress said:


> A few paps pics from Thursday or Friday (May 4 or 5, 2017) and a fan photo from yesterday (May 5, 2017, NYC). He looks exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He he he heeeeee!!!!!! #lovehim #thanksmatthitt #happygirl."
> -*amak73*  instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTva-6cAJgF/?taken-by=amak73
> 
> View attachment 3690113
> View attachment 3690114
> View attachment 3690115
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard Shows Off His Buff Biceps in NYC*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard shows off his muscles in a tight, white T shirt as he steps out on Friday afternoon (May 4) in New York City.
> 
> The 40-year-old Big Little Lies actor was spotted carrying a suitcase as he made his way out of his way out of an apartment building.
> *
> http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/05/alexander-skarsgard-shows-off-his-buff-biceps-in-nyc/
> 
> Cool customer! Alexander Skarsgard puts sculpted arms on display as he steps out in white top and blue jeans
> Alexander Skarsgard cut a casual and dashing figure as he rocked a simple white T-shirt in New York on Thursday.
> *
> The actor, 40,put his sculpted arms on display as he headed out with a messenger bag looped over his shoulder.
> 
> Alexander kept things cool and comfortable in dark blue jeans and accessorized with a pair of sunglasses and a silver watch.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He sported a slightly budding beard and appeared deep in thought.
> Alexander's cool and casual look comes just a few days after he was dressed to the nines for the Met Gala on Monday night.
> 
> The actor attended an after party for the elite, star-studded fashion extravaganza with his girlfriend, Alexa Chung.
> Alexander has been busy with his acting career lately.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The actor most recently starred opposite Nicole Kidman in the HBO mini-series Big Little Lies, in which they play husband and wife.
> The star-studded series boasts a cast of Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Adam Scott, and Zoe Kravitz.
> It is based on the novel of the same name by Liane Moriarty.
> He also is currently filming the thriller Hold The Dark, which is scheduled for release next year.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...der-Skarsgard-puts-sculpted-arms-display.html*



I regret reading the comments. Truly awful. It seems men are not allowed to age or be tired either. The guy flew to the Met straight from set. Stayed at the Met until we hours of the morning then lugged all his luggage back to his apartment all while being photographed. Can people just cut him some slack already?


----------



## Santress

Shared today on twitter (May 6, 2017):






I will forgive Alex Skarsgard for his character in #BigLittleLies because of photos like this. Enough said. #Variety

https://twitter.com/debrabirnbaum/status/860983967217885184

It's a really tough day at work...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#BigLittleLies






https://twitter.com/EWagmeister/status/860982951290429440


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> It wouldn't be surprising if she was wearing real fur. She models for a company that sells real leather (long champ)  she was also designing shoes for and  was promoting ugg boots so... not really a stretch.
> 
> I too don't understand this day in age when there are so many materials and things that look just as good. All for the sake of fashion.



I admit I like leather. But fur, nope nope nope. It wasn't that long ago that it look like a lot of progress had been made in making people aware of, and using, alternatives to fur. But there seems to have been quite a bit of backsliding recently. 



Santress said:


> Shared today on twitter (May 6, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will forgive Alex Skarsgard for his character in #BigLittleLies because of photos like this. Enough said. #Variety
> 
> https://twitter.com/debrabirnbaum/status/860983967217885184



Debra Birnbaum's the TV editor for Variety. So maybe something BLL/Alex related coming up in Variety?


----------



## rufus t firefly

Santress said:


> A few paps pics from Thursday or Friday (May 4 or 5, 2017) and a fan photo from yesterday (May 5, 2017, NYC). He looks exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He he he heeeeee!!!!!! #lovehim #thanksmatthitt #happygirl."
> -*amak73*  instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTva-6cAJgF/?taken-by=amak73
> 
> View attachment 3690113
> View attachment 3690114
> View attachment 3690115
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard Shows Off His Buff Biceps in NYC*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard shows off his muscles in a tight, white T shirt as he steps out on Friday afternoon (May 4) in New York City.
> 
> The 40-year-old Big Little Lies actor was spotted carrying a suitcase as he made his way out of his way out of an apartment building.
> *
> http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/05/alexander-skarsgard-shows-off-his-buff-biceps-in-nyc/
> 
> Cool customer! Alexander Skarsgard puts sculpted arms on display as he steps out in white top and blue jeans
> Alexander Skarsgard cut a casual and dashing figure as he rocked a simple white T-shirt in New York on Thursday.
> *
> The actor, 40,put his sculpted arms on display as he headed out with a messenger bag looped over his shoulder.
> 
> Alexander kept things cool and comfortable in dark blue jeans and accessorized with a pair of sunglasses and a silver watch.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> He sported a slightly budding beard and appeared deep in thought.
> Alexander's cool and casual look comes just a few days after he was dressed to the nines for the Met Gala on Monday night.
> 
> The actor attended an after party for the elite, star-studded fashion extravaganza with his girlfriend, Alexa Chung.
> Alexander has been busy with his acting career lately.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The actor most recently starred opposite Nicole Kidman in the HBO mini-series Big Little Lies, in which they play husband and wife.
> The star-studded series boasts a cast of Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Adam Scott, and Zoe Kravitz.
> It is based on the novel of the same name by Liane Moriarty.
> He also is currently filming the thriller Hold The Dark, which is scheduled for release next year.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...der-Skarsgard-puts-sculpted-arms-display.html*



Yes does look exhausted. Get some rest handsome man.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I admit I like leather. But fur, nope nope nope. It wasn't that long ago that it look like a lot of progress had been made in making people aware of, and using, alternatives to fur. But there seems to have been quite a bit of backsliding recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Debra Birnbaum's the TV editor for Variety. So maybe something BLL/Alex related coming up in Variety?


Maybe a piece for emmys promotion? I wonder when Aftermath and Mute are coming out. Excited for promotions for those too.


----------



## Esizzle

rufus t firefly said:


> Yes does look exhausted. Get some rest handsome man.


He looks like he is suffering from a bad hangover post cinco de Mayo celebrations! Too much tequila! haha


----------



## Esizzle

Does Alex have his own apartment or staying at Alexa's in NY?


----------



## Kitkath70

I saw on another site that the photos are from the Variety Emmy Studios.  Looks like Alex may be a favorite for an Emmy nomination. BLL will definitely be getting lots on nominations.


----------



## Esizzle

Does anyone have an ID on the brown and black shoulder bag Alex carries all the time?!


----------



## jooa

^^ Mulberry


----------



## Askarbb

New picture
https://instagram.com/p/BTzcc1fBmzG/


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> New picture
> https://instagram.com/p/BTzcc1fBmzG/


At an airport...wonder where he is off to now


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> At an airport...wonder where he is off to now


I was wondering the same. I was hoping he would stay in NYC and get a little R&R. My naiveness is now hoping he is off to get R&R somewhere else but I have a feeling he is going to start filming.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> I was wondering the same. I was hoping he would stay in NYC and get a little R&R. My naiveness is now hoping he is off to get R&R somewhere else but I have a feeling he is going to start filming.


Someone on instagram it says he is in LA so most likely work. I hope he goes to Sweden in the summer and spends quiet time there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If that's from LA then it's probably from yesterday, since I think the Variety photo shoot took place in LA, and that's at the luggage carousel, which means he was arriving.
I'd love for him to spend some time at home, I don't think he's been there since the beginning of February.


----------



## jooa

Variety Emmy Studio was in LA yesterday, so I guess the pic was taken yesterday at LAX.


----------



## Askarbb

He could now be flying somewhere else? Maybe he is not staying in LA? Only time will tell. Maybe he will make it to WOW this year.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He could have flown somewhere else today, we only know that he was in LA yesterday, which is when that LAX photo was taken and he did the shoot for Variety's Emmy Studio.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> He could now be flying somewhere else? Maybe he is not staying in LA? Only time will tell. Maybe he will make it to WOW this year.


WOW isnt until August. Who knows what his schedule looks like in summer


----------



## jooa

*Jesse Eisenberg, Alexander Skarsgard Flit To Kim Nguyen’s ‘The Hummingbird Project’ – Cannes*
*EXCLUSIVE*: _War Witch_ and _Two Lovers And A Bear_ director Kim Nguyen is prepping his follow-up, _The Hummingbird Project_, with Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard set to star in the high-speed drama. Written by Nguyen and produced by Pierre Even of Item 7 in Montreal, the project is exec produced by Brian Kavanaugh-Jones (_Loving_) and Fred Berger (_La La Land_) of Automatik. Production is slated to begin in Montreal in October with HanWay handling international sales. CAA is on domestic.

Described as a modern epic, the pic centers on cousins from New York, Vincent and Anton, who are players in the high-stakes game of High Frequency Trading, where winning is measured in nanoseconds. Their dream is to build a fiber-optic cable straight between Kansas and New Jersey, making them millions. But nothing is straightforward for this flawed pair. Anton is the brains, Vincent is the hustler, and together they push each other and everyone around them to the breaking point. Breathing down their necks is their old boss Paul Raulston, a psychopathic trader who will stop at nothing to see them fail.

Eisenberg, who starred in last year’s _Now You See Me 2_ and _Batman V Superman: Dawn Of Justice_, led last year’s Cannes opening film, _Café Society_. Upcoming, he is teaming with J.J. Abrams’ Bad Robot Prods for _The Market_, a half-hour single-camera comedy series, which he is writing and will be starring in and directing. He also reprises his Lex Luthor role in _Justice League_ later this year.

Skarsgard, who recently appeared in the HBO limited series _Big Little Lies_, will next be seen starring in Duncan Jones’ _Mute_ opposite Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux. He also recently wrapped production on _The Aftermath_ starring opposite Keira Knightley, and Jeremy Saulnier’s _Hold The Dark_.

Nguyen was Oscar nominated for 2012’s _War Witch_; his _Two Lovers And A Bear_ ran in Directors’ Fortnight last year — he has previously been a Deadline Director to Watch. He says _The Hummingbird Project_ is at its core “an adventure with heart and soul. When I started writing the story I immediately thought that it had a really, really cool plot, and that there was a genuine purpose for bringing it to the screen. Jesse and Alexander are the ideal duo for this project, I couldn’t be more thrilled.”

Nguyen, Eisenberg and Skarsgard are all repped by CAA. Eisenberg is also represented by Felker, Toczek, Suddleson & Abramson. Skarsgård is also represented by Hansen, Jacobson, Teller, Hoberman, Newman, Warren, Richman, Rush & Kaller.
source: https://deadline.com/2017/05/jesse-...en-the-hummingbird-project-cannes-1202086738/


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Jooa. Sounds like an interesting project. I like Jesse Eisenberg's acting and film choices.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sounds interesting. And if he films everything he's scheduled for, he'll have filmed 6 films by the end of the year.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa.

From ASN:

A behind-the-scenes video of Alex’s recent photo shoot (May 6, 2017) for *Variety’s* upcoming Emmy issue shared by his stylist, Jeanne Yang on instagram (May 9, 2017):

https://www.instagram.com/p/BT5T25jFqBh/?taken-by=jeanneyangstyle

“Recent shoot with #alexander skarsgard in @Margarethowellltd sweater layered over @theory t shirt @acnestudios  jeans and @tods driving loafers for the upcoming issue @variety Emmy issue grooming by @jamie_grooming styling by @jeanneyangstyle #biglittlelies #BTS.”

-*jeanneyangstyle* instagram


----------



## scaredsquirrel

I know she's styled him on a few things, but am not assuming Jeanne Yang is his stylist, rather, she got this job. Distinction being, I can't see him saying he has a stylist and, second, her work and fashion line with Katie Holmes is so blech that I hope they aren't attached...


----------



## Julia_W

scaredsquirrel said:


> I know she's styled him on a few things, but am not assuming Jeanne Yang is his stylist, rather, she got this job. Distinction being, I can't see him saying he has a stylist and, second, her work and fashion line with Katie Holmes is so blech that I hope they aren't attached...


She has styled him for a lot of things - last year's and this year's Met Gala, The Fashion Awards he presented at last year, and the Tarzan promo events.  Those are just the things I'm aware of.


----------



## Esizzle

Does Alex get to keep all these clothes for free or does he pay for them? I'm pretty sure I've seen him wearing some of these clothes out and about too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> She has styled him for a lot of things - last year's and this year's Met Gala, The Fashion Awards he presented at last year, and the Tarzan promo events.  Those are just the things I'm aware of.



The presumption was that WB hired her for last year's LOT promotion. As HBO is part of WB/T-W they, or his management, may be using her for BLL promo stuff, since they're familiar with her. I think they, and he, can do better.
I think it's strictly work-related styling only. I hope so, I can't see Alex being the type who needs a stylist to go to a festival. 



Esizzle said:


> Does Alex get to keep all these clothes for free or does he pay for them? I'm pretty sure I've seen him wearing some of these clothes out and about too.



I wonder that as well. Though if he paid for those baggy slacks he wore to WOW I'm questioning his taste!


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm sure there was a clothing allowance for Tarzan promotion.  He really hasn't worn much of it since. He probably got to keep the clothes because really what else would they do with them, especially the pants. The clothes look like his own wardrobe for the Variety shoot, though it would have been nice if they dressed him in the tennis getup from BLL


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm sure there was a clothing allowance for Tarzan promotion.  He really hasn't worn much of it since. He probably got to keep the clothes because really what else would they do with them, especially the pants. The clothes look like his own wardrobe for the Variety shoot, though it would have been nice if they dressed him in the tennis getup from BLL


The stylist who posted the short video of his shoot for the Emmy's tagged all the designers for all items of clothing he was wearing. So they are probably given by the designers to the stylist


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The presumption was that WB hired her for last year's LOT promotion. As HBO is part of WB/T-W they, or his management, may be using her for BLL promo stuff, since they're familiar with her. I think they, and he, can do better.
> I think it's strictly work-related styling only. I hope so, I can't see Alex being the type who needs a stylist to go to a festival.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that as well. Though if he paid for those baggy slacks he wore to WOW I'm questioning his taste!


I am sure the Jeanne lady is hired by his team for official photoshoots and appearances. Alex does not look like he would hire a stylist for his personal stuff. And Alexa can help him out with his outfits for free! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm sure there was a clothing allowance for Tarzan promotion.  He really hasn't worn much of it since. He probably got to keep the clothes because really what else would they do with them, especially the pants. The clothes look like his own wardrobe for the Variety shoot, though it would have been nice if they dressed him in the tennis getup from BLL





Esizzle said:


> The stylist who posted the short video of his shoot for the Emmy's tagged all the designers for all items of clothing he was wearing. So they are probably given by the designers to the stylist



The loafers I think are from the promo tour, the rest, especially the Acne jeans, are probably his.



Esizzle said:


> I am sure the Jeanne lady is hired by his team for official photoshoots and appearances. Alex does not look like he would hire a stylist for his personal stuff. *And Alexa can help him out with his outfits for free!* LOL



Do you mean in terms of getting freebies or advice on what/how to wear stuff? Because aside from what he's worn for promo stuff he still dresses pretty much the same as he has for years. Not that she wouldn't give advice, but I'm not sure he really needs it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex will being doing a Facebook Live interview with the LA Times tomorrow at Noon PDT:
Join us here for exclusive live access to our interview with Alexander Skarsgård from "Big Little Lies." Only our Facebook Live audience can see the whole interview as it's happening – and ask him questions.

https://www.facebook.com/events/169021700290384/

https://twitter.com/latimesent/status/862404397283790848


----------



## Julia_W

Kitkath70 said:


> I'm sure there was a clothing allowance for Tarzan promotion.  He really hasn't worn much of it since. He probably got to keep the clothes because really what else would they do with them, especially the pants. The clothes look like his own wardrobe for the Variety shoot, though it would have been nice if they dressed him in the tennis getup from BLL



Amen, Kitkath!   I love everything he wore in BLL. The tank undershirt and sweatpants were pretty nice, too.  It's amazing how nice he looks in the simplest things.



Esizzle said:


> The stylist who posted the short video of his shoot for the Emmy's tagged all the designers for all items of clothing he was wearing. So they are probably given by the designers to the stylist



Jeanne Yang also tagged the designers for the outfit he wore when he was out with Bill in New York.  I thought he looked really good that day.  The jacket was the only thing that didn't look like his usual, though.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The loafers I think are from the promo tour, the rest, especially the Acne jeans, are probably his.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean in terms of getting freebies or advice on what/how to wear stuff? Because aside from what he's worn for promo stuff he still dresses pretty much the same as he has for years. Not that she wouldn't give advice, but I'm not sure he really needs it.


I meant advice on what to wear but I was kidding. Alex doesnt need styling advice, he is very confident in what he wears, as seen with the printed pants he wore in Morocco!! haha


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Amen, Kitkath!   I love everything he wore in BLL. The tank undershirt and sweatpants were pretty nice, too.  It's amazing how nice he looks in the simplest things.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne Yang also tagged the designers for the outfit he wore when he was out with Bill in New York.  I thought he looked really good that day.  The jacket was the only thing that didn't look like his usual, though.


Oh yea the jacket looked new. Both Alex and Bill looked very sharp and handsome in those pap pics. They have some good genes in that family


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

From the *LA Times* Live Q&A today (May 11, 2017):

Alexander Skarsgard is here at the L.A. Times for a live interview. Watch at http://facebook.com/latimesent 







https://twitter.com/AgnusDeiFarrant/status/862743188473237504

Intro. video:

We're about to start our chat with Alexander Skarsgard. #BigLittleLies

https://twitter.com/villarrealy/status/862742967504609280


----------



## Esizzle

Full video from todays live chat


----------



## Askarbb

Thanks so much for sharing the interview. It was a really good interview with him. I love how playful he is. 
I wasn't really digging the beard on him at first, it is growing on me now though.  No pun intended. I think it is because it is a bit longer when he just starts growing it and it is a bit short not much of a fan of it. It looks great now. He also is looking a little more refreshed. 
I really love how this interviewer addressed pretty much every question everyone was asking after finishing BLL! I really hope he gets at least an Emmy nom. He did amazing. Again thanks for sharing the interview.


----------



## SWlife

He really is a fully engaged interview subject, seemed warm & funny, and was thoughtful with his answers.
Why was he fiddling with his ears? Threw me off.


----------



## Ludwig

He is so genuine.  I liked this interview because it was laid back, and gave him time to talk.  He likes to explain things.


----------



## Esizzle

gacats said:


> He really is a fully engaged interview subject, seemed warm & funny, and was thoughtful with his answers.
> Why was he fiddling with his ears? Threw me off.


He always plays with his hair and ears during interviews!


----------



## Esizzle

I loved hearing Alex's thoughts on Perry and the show. Glad he finally watched it!
The twin sister and Cinnabon bits were really funny!


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex photographed by the *Los Angeles Times* for their “Emmy Contender” portrait series (May 11, 2017):





“When Alexander Skarsgard stopped by The Times video studio this week to talk about his role as Perry Wright, the abusive husband to Nicole Kidman’s character in the HBO limited series, he offered his own idea of how the story can continue.

‘Perry has a twin sister, Terry,” Skarsgard said. 'And, so, the premise is it’s six months later and Terry shows up in Monterey and she’s pissed off because they killed her twin brother. So it’s like a revenge story basically. [She’s] this 6’4” twin sister of Perry.'

And like most of the female-fronted cast of the series, she’s blond. 'Long hair — Farrah Fawcett-style,’ he added.”

Article & Photo Source: * LATimes.com*

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...skarsgard-big-little-lies-20170512-story.html

http://www.trbimg.com/img-5914f9a6/...rd-big-little-lies-excerpt-lightning-20170511


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the interview. It was a really good interview with him. I love how playful he is.
> I wasn't really digging the beard on him at first, it is growing on me now though.  No pun intended. I think it is because it is a bit longer when he just starts growing it and it is a bit short not much of a fan of it. It looks great now. He also is looking a little more refreshed.
> I really love how this interviewer addressed pretty much every question everyone was asking after finishing BLL! *I really hope he gets at least an Emmy nom.* He did amazing. Again thanks for sharing the interview.



I do hope he gets a nomination. And the fact that he's doing interviews like this indicates to me that there is  belief, at least in the media, that he's probably in the running for a nom.



Esizzle said:


> He always plays with his hair and ears during interviews!



He loves ears. His ears, other people's ears. 



Santress said:


> From The Library:
> Alex photographed by the *Los Angeles Times* for their “Emmy Contender” portrait series (May 11, 2017):
> View attachment 3696976
> View attachment 3696977
> 
> “When Alexander Skarsgard stopped by The Times video studio this week to talk about his role as Perry Wright, the abusive husband to Nicole Kidman’s character in the HBO limited series, he offered his own idea of how the story can continue.
> *‘Perry has a twin sister, Terry,” Skarsgard said. 'And, so, the premise is it’s six months later and Terry shows up in Monterey and she’s pissed off because they killed her twin brother. So it’s like a revenge story basically. [She’s] this 6’4” twin sister of Perry.'
> 
> And like most of the female-fronted cast of the series, she’s blond. 'Long hair — Farrah Fawcett-style,’ he added.”*
> 
> Article & Photo Source: * LATimes.com*
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...skarsgard-big-little-lies-20170512-story.html
> 
> http://www.trbimg.com/img-5914f9a6/...rd-big-little-lies-excerpt-lightning-20170511



So perhaps a variation on Tootsie, but more glamorous:


----------



## Santress

Another portrait from the *LA Times* (May 11, 2017):



https://twitter.com/latimesent/status/863144263894290434


----------



## AB Negative

He's describing his drag queen alter-ego from the San Francisco premier of "DOATAG" where he had the Farah wig!
It would be odd if he was interviewed for an Emmy edition if he's not being discussed for one.  When do the nominations come out?  Isn't the voting due soon?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> He's describing his drag queen alter-ego from the San Francisco premier of "DOATAG" where he had the Farah wig!
> It would be odd if he was interviewed for an Emmy edition if he's not being discussed for one.  When do the nominations come out?  Isn't the voting due soon?



Oh, he's definitely describing his drag queen persona. But I'm pretty sure anyone who isn't a die-hard Alex fan doesn't know that. But I like the idea! 

The interviewing for awards stuff is usually done on the presumption that said interviewee is at least in the running, though occasionally there are times when I do wonder if the journalist was going on wishful thinking.

Emmy eligibility ends May 31, announcements are July 13.

http://www.emmys.com/news/emmys-calendar/emmy-awards-industry-calendar


----------



## AB Negative

Thanks, Buckeye.  I thought it was coming soon.  I sure hope he gets a nod!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex continues his Emmy related promo on Tuesday, with SAG:

Screening followed by a Q&A with *Alexander Skarsgard*.
Moderated by Jenelle Riley, _Variety_.
*BIG LITTLE LIES*
Event Type: Conversations
Location: Los Angeles
Title: BIG LITTLE LIES
Featuring: Alexander Skarsgard
Date:Tuesday, May 16, 2017
Time:2:00 PM
Check-in begins at: 1:30 PM

https://members.sagfoundation.org/events/8236


----------



## hjsameli

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex continues his Emmy related promo on Tuesday, with SAG:
> 
> Screening followed by a Q&A with *Alexander Skarsgard*.
> Moderated by Jenelle Riley, _Variety_.
> *BIG LITTLE LIES*
> Event Type: Conversations
> Location: Los Angeles
> Title: BIG LITTLE LIES
> Featuring: Alexander Skarsgard
> Date:Tuesday, May 16, 2017
> Time:2:00 PM
> Check-in begins at: 1:30 PM
> 
> https://members.sagfoundation.org/events/8236


Is there a way to view this if you do not belong to SAG?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

hjsameli said:


> Is there a way to view this if you do not belong to SAG?



Unfortunately only if you go as a guest as someone who is:

SAG-AFTRA Foundation Conversations and The Business events are open to SAG-AFTRA and AEA members only, unless otherwise specified.
You MUST bring your paid-up, valid SAG-AFTRA or AEA ID card (or your receipt of current payment) for admittance. No admittance will be granted without your current card or receipt.
One guest is allowed at this event (guest does not have to be a Union member). You must RSVP for a guest and they must  check in with you. Seats cannot be held.
Seats are NOT guaranteed. Events are overbooked to ensure a full house.
Late arrivals will not be admitted.
No photography or audio/video recording permitted.
(From the event rules link from the SAG page)


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Unfortunately only if you go as a guest as someone who is:
> 
> SAG-AFTRA Foundation Conversations and The Business events are open to SAG-AFTRA and AEA members only, unless otherwise specified.
> You MUST bring your paid-up, valid SAG-AFTRA or AEA ID card (or your receipt of current payment) for admittance. No admittance will be granted without your current card or receipt.
> One guest is allowed at this event (guest does not have to be a Union member). You must RSVP for a guest and they must  check in with you. Seats cannot be held.
> Seats are NOT guaranteed. Events are overbooked to ensure a full house.
> Late arrivals will not be admitted.
> No photography or audio/video recording permitted.
> (From the event rules link from the SAG page)


Are the events covered by the press?  We need pictures!


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Unfortunately only if you go as a guest as someone who is:
> 
> SAG-AFTRA Foundation Conversations and The Business events are open to SAG-AFTRA and AEA members only, unless otherwise specified.
> You MUST bring your paid-up, valid SAG-AFTRA or AEA ID card (or your receipt of current payment) for admittance. No admittance will be granted without your current card or receipt.
> One guest is allowed at this event (guest does not have to be a Union member). You must RSVP for a guest and they must  check in with you. Seats cannot be held.
> Seats are NOT guaranteed. Events are overbooked to ensure a full house.
> Late arrivals will not be admitted.
> No photography or audio/video recording permitted.
> (From the event rules link from the SAG page)





Julia_W said:


> Are the events covered by the press?  We need pictures!


You basically have to be an actor to go to these talks because apart from being an Emmy application interview those talks are also there to help your peers and of course SAG is the actors union.
These talks are also usually taped. There are great ones from last year with Mahershala Ali talking about his career or more relevant for Alex's needs Riz Ahmed talking about his role in _The Night Of_ (which got him a Golden Globe nomination). Most actors you know have done them and they're more interesting than those 5 minutes hit-and-run interviews because the talk lasts at least half an hour and they can get into things.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

There were pics from the SAG screening of DOATG back in 2015. Don't remember if there was video.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks buckeye!

So this means no Mother's Day in Sweden for Alex. He better have done something nice for his mom! 

Happy Mother's Day for all the moms on here


----------



## Julia_W

BagBerry13 said:


> You basically have to be an actor to go to these talks because apart from being an Emmy application interview those talks are also there to help your peers and of course SAG is the actors union.
> These talks are also usually taped. There are great ones from last year with Mahershala Ali talking about his career or more relevant for Alex's needs Riz Ahmed talking about his role in _The Night Of_ (which got him a Golden Globe nomination). Most actors you know have done them and they're more interesting than those 5 minutes hit-and-run interviews because the talk lasts at least half an hour and they can get into things.


  Thank you, BagBerry.  Were the videos from last year  available on the SAG website, or did you see them elsewhere?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks buckeye!
> 
> So this means no Mother's Day in Sweden for Alex. He better have done something nice for his mom!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day for all the moms on here



In Sweden Mother's Day is May 28, so perhaps he'll be able to go.
Hammarby also has a home game on the 28th, so even more reason to be home! 



Julia_W said:


> Thank you, BagBerry.  Were the videos from last year  available on the SAG website, or did you see them elsewhere?



They have a YouTube Channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYrsQFfYdzYVNsKS0gpH1mg


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye and Bag!

HQs of Alex out and about in LA today (May 15, 2017):













































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> In Sweden Mother's Day is May 28, so perhaps he'll be able to go.
> Hammarby also has a home game on the 28th, so even more reason to be home!
> 
> 
> 
> They have a YouTube Channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYrsQFfYdzYVNsKS0gpH1mg


Oh I didnt realize Sweden's mother day was later. I really hope he gets to go home and relax before his next movie. Hammarby and Mothers day on the same day?? LOL! Maybe he will take his mom to the home game haha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye and Bag!
> HQs of Alex out and about in LA today (May 15, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr



I'd been thinking he's been lucky to have been in LA for over a week and not gotten papped. Ah well. He does look very grumpy about it, but I still like pics of him.



Esizzle said:


> Oh I didnt realize Sweden's mother day was later. I really hope he gets to go home and relax before his next movie. Hammarby and Mothers day on the same day?? LOL! Maybe he will take his mom to the home game haha



I remember the date for Sweden's Mother's Day because it coincides with the Memorial Day weekend here in the US and when he was on TB they'd have a break then and he could go home.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd been thinking he's been lucky to have been in LA for over a week and not gotten papped. Ah well. He does look very grumpy about it, but I still like pics of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the date for Sweden's Mother's Day because it coincides with the Memorial Day weekend here in the US and when he was on TB they'd have a break then and he could go home.


I hope he is able to go back this year too. His younger brother's birthday would be the week after mothers day so he can see his family too and spend special events with them. Yes I looked up all their birthdays haha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Pic of Alex from the SAG-AFTRA Foundation Twitter:

https://twitter.com/sagaftraFOUND/status/864601147792699392


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

More pics of Alex at the Q&A today (May 16, 2017):







#AlexanderSkarsgard stopped by the Foundation to talk about his career, craft & acclaimed role in #BigLittleLies! The Q&A will be available on our YouTube channel. #Conversations #acting #TrueBlood #ActorsLife

-*sagaftrafound* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård stopped by our LA studio to share his favorite scene from @hbo's 'Big Little Lies.' : @thewonderwheel

-*yahoo* instagram






Alexander Skarsgård dropped by our studio to recount his most memorable scene from @hbo's #biglittlelies! #hbo #alexanderskarsgard #perrywright #alexanderskarsgård

-*yahootv* instagram






Thanks #AlexanderSkarsgard & moderator @jenelleriley for today's enlightening #Conversations on #BigLittleLies! The Q&A will be posted soon.

https://twitter.com/sagaftraFOUND/status/864611351099957249


----------



## Santress

Great screening of Big Little Lies and very funny Q&A with Alexander Skarsgard, so many great memories from shoot of Audry party scenes  with @helene_heart @nataliamac99 #hbo#biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgard #imdb#instagood

-*katpavelek* instagram

Excerpts from his Q&A:

“The Perry/Celeste story is so deep, rich & conflicted… As you watch, you slowly see these cracks” - #Alexander Skarsgard on #Big Little Lies 

“I’m intrigued by & drawn to real characters.” - #Alexander Skarsgard on how he searches for roles #Conversations #Big Little Lies #acting 

“You use the source material for research, but you have to find the character on your own.” - #Alexander Skarsgard on #acting #Conversations 

“I don’t think about it as independent vs. studio. I’m connected to work by the quality of the story.” - #Alexander Skarsgard on #acting 

“My fav scene is Perry & Celeste’s 1st visit to the psychiatrist. We see a different side of Perry. - #Alexander Skarsgard on #BigLittleLies 

"It was important for me to not look back at 65 & say ‘I wish I had tried that acting thing.” - #Alexander Skarsgard on pursuing #acting 

“Get into your head space. After reading the script 50 times, I’m still coming up with ideas.” - #Alexander Skarsgard on #acting & research 

“Once I gave it a go, I was dead set on it. No one believed me out here, so I believed in myself.” -#Alexander Skarsgard on pursuing #acting 

“When we shot it, it was a limited series. That’s how it was planned.” - #Alexander Skarsgard on #Big Little Lies sequel opportunities 

Source:  https://twitter.com/sagaftraFOUND/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> More pics of Alex at the Q&A today (May 16, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard stopped by the Foundation to talk about his career, craft & acclaimed role in #BigLittleLies! The Q&A will be available on our YouTube channel. #Conversations #acting #TrueBlood #ActorsLife
> 
> -*sagaftrafound* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård stopped by our LA studio to share his favorite scene from @hbo's 'Big Little Lies.' : @thewonderwheel
> 
> -*yahoo* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård dropped by our studio to recount his most memorable scene from @hbo's #biglittlelies! #hbo #alexanderskarsgard #perrywright #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> -*yahootv* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks #AlexanderSkarsgard & moderator @jenelleriley for today's enlightening #Conversations on #BigLittleLies! The Q&A will be posted soon.
> 
> https://twitter.com/sagaftraFOUND/status/864611351099957249


Hopefully they'll have the video uploaded to YT soon.
Thanks for the pics. Though, what's going on with the red marks on his neck?

Thanks for the


----------



## Santress

yw!

A few more from Yahoo twitter:

#AlexanderSkarsgard stopped by today to break down a memorable scene from #BigLittleLies for an upcoming #EmmyTalk. Video soon.
















https://twitter.com/YahooTV/status/864644518431391745


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for all the new photos. Alex is certainly making up for his (intentional) lack of BLL promotions back in February and I am not complaining. Cant wait for SAG and Yahoo videos.


----------



## Santress

^yw! Yes, he is and looking very, very good doing it.

More from the Q&A this afternoon (May 16, 2017)...
Semi-HQ/Tagged:













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty



*
Source:*  SG Gallery *for The Library


----------



## Santress

Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library


----------



## Esizzle

Alex has an instagram account and according to a fanpage, he gave permission to make it public. Here is the link.

https://www.instagram.com/rexdanger/

It definitely seems like the real Alex because his siblings, family and Swedish friends follow this account. Who knew Alex was a big Austin Powers fan! haha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Definitely him, locations match from when he was filming/visiting, as does the humor.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Definitely him, locations match from when he was filming/visiting, as does the humor.


I have been following it for a couple of months since the recycled post it note was on  Instagram.  I thought it might be a friend at first, but the more I checked the account, the more it seemed to be him.  I hope he did give his permission.  He dies seem to. be a fan of all things British.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I'm not on IG so wasn't paying attention, but apparently quite a few fans suspected that it was him.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from yesterday at *Yahoo! Studios* (May 16, 2017):




"Today I got to talk to Alexander Skarsgard about #biglittlelies and it was everything I ever dreamed of."

-*jenkucsak* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BULWSNDgTfW/?taken-by=jenkucsak

+

HQs from the Q&A with the *SAG-AFTRA Foundation* (May 16, 2017):

























































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From a WoS post on FB about the IG, it doesn't seem to me that he ok'd that disclosure at all.

Happy to eat humble pie but just going off the admin posts, that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Esizzle

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From a WoS post on FB about the IG, it doesn't seem to me that he ok'd that disclosure at all.
> 
> Happy to eat humble pie but just going off the admin posts, that's what it sounds like.


I hope he ok-ed it or at least doesnt care that his secret IG is out. Or else he is going to get annoyed and end up deleting it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From a WoS post on FB about the IG, it doesn't seem to me that he ok'd that disclosure at all.
> 
> Happy to eat humble pie but just going off the admin posts, that's what it sounds like.



I'd seen that mentioned elsewhere today, that the IG post gives the impression that he gave permission, but the FB post does not.
I believe that WoS is run by someone else than its founder, but if she did this without his ok, it's not alright. Even if was apparently an open secret among some in the fandom.


----------



## Askarbb

If he didn't give permission I will be so heated. There is a fine line between being famous and not respecting someone's privacy. I get that it wasn't a private account but to make a public announcement if someone didn't actually give you permission is pretty crappy.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> If he didn't give permission I will be so heated. There is a fine line between being famous and not respecting someone's privacy. I get that it wasn't a private account but to make a public announcement if someone didn't actually give you permission is pretty crappy.


The more I think about it, the more I am sure that the account lied about getting permission to make it public. My understanding is that some of his fans knew about it and quietly followed his account without making a fuss. there was no need to make a public announcement.
Now I feel guilty posting the link here and unfortunately I cant edit it. Not that it matters because it is all over facebook and tumblr


----------



## Esizzle

SAG takes forever to upload their videos. They just posted conversations from May 6th today. Ugh! Cant wait to watch Alex's conversation


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> The more I think about it, the more I am sure that the account lied about getting permission to make it public. My understanding is that some of his fans knew about it and quietly followed his account without making a fuss. there was no need to make a public announcement.
> Now I feel guilty posting the link here and unfortunately I cant edit it. Not that it matters because it is all over facebook and tumblr


Don't feel bad I feel like that link is safer here than it was on Instagram. I suspected but wasn't sure. Like you said thought it was a friend of his. This conversation lets me know they didn't have permission from Alex. It doesn't seem like Alex to give a fan account special permission to do something he could have done himself. He could have announced it on his own Instagram page if he really wanted his fans to know.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> SAG takes forever to upload their videos. They just posted conversations from May 6th today. Ugh! Cant wait to watch Alex's conversation


I think it is really nice he is finally doing things for BLL's. I felt bad when he said everyone hates him.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

If that's his IG, it's lame. Which is not surprising given his public exposure stance, but..? He dates the master of insta-land. And I forever love how he balances between pictureface and his real fun smile..,


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> I think it is really nice he is finally doing things for BLL's. *I felt bad when he said everyone hates him*.



I'm pretty sure he's joking.



scaredsquirrel said:


> If that's his IG, it's lame. Which is not surprising given his public exposure stance, but..? He dates the master of insta-land. And I forever love how he balances between pictureface and his real fun smile..,



Eh, it's fine, Especially being Mr. Private.
But this is why I'm only on FB. I feel that on IG, or Twitter, there's this pressure to be Something. All. The.Time.
He's being him, within the confines he's set for himself of private/not private.


----------



## Julia_W

scaredsquirrel said:


> If that's his IG, it's lame. Which is not surprising given his public exposure stance, but..? He dates the master of insta-land. And I forever love how he balances between pictureface and his real fun smile..,



In following the account the last couple of months, I thought, if it was him, that he was using it primarily to let his friends and family know where in the world he was. There are other posts, but typically they pop up when he travels to a new location.   I don't think he was trying to create something for the public. 

What made me think it was him and not a friend traveling with him, was when a Swedish comedian died, he commented that when he was little, he peed on the man's shoulders and someone named *My*, corrected him and said that actually, he threw up on the comedian's head.  That pretty much confirmed it, but I still didn't feel it would be right to say anything.  I actually felt a little guilty following it.


----------



## no one

Askarbb said:


> Don't feel bad I feel like that link is safer here than it was on Instagram. I suspected but wasn't sure. Like you said thought it was a friend of his. This conversation lets me know they didn't have permission from Alex. It doesn't seem like Alex to give a fan account special permission to do something he could have done himself. He could have announced it on his own Instagram page if he really wanted his fans to know.


If only simply means the admin of WoS DID NOT speak to Alex directly, but they did speak to his rep before posting about account. Ask before you misunderstand something that was posted.


----------



## Esizzle

no one said:


> If only simply means the admin of WoS DID NOT speak to Alex directly, but they did speak to his rep before posting about account. Ask before you misunderstand something that was posted.


How do you know she asked his PR person?? Who even his is PR person?


----------



## no one

Esizzle said:


> How do you know she asked his PR person?? Who even his is PR person?



How do you know she didn't? I mean really, honestly, tell me how you don't know if she did? 

How would you like it if I say you were lying and never even talked to you? If you REALLY don't know who his PR person is, then how would you know if I posted the truth. Obviously you aren't telling me the whole story here. Oh wait, you  might  be because I haven't asked you yet if you really don't know his reps. But hey, lets jump to conclusions. 

I asked about it. That is how I know.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
She could have said she didn't talk to him directly, but did get permission from his pr/management/whatever. She didn't word it that way. Hence the question on whether she really got permission or not. And Free isn't the only one who questioned it.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure he's joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's fine, Especially being Mr. Private.
> But this is why I'm only on FB. I feel that on IG, or Twitter, there's this pressure to be Something. All. The.Time.
> He's being him, within the confines he's set for himself of private/not private.


Yes I know that he was joking. I just meant I still felt bad because it is true that other people really ARE seeing him as creepy. Like Lena Heady after Game of Thrones some people started to treat her as if she was really Cersi lol that is all I meant. I didn't mean he actually thinks people hate him. I should have worded it differently as in I feel bad that he is being grilled as if he is really Perri.


----------



## Askarbb

no one said:


> How do you know she didn't? I mean really, honestly, tell me how you don't know if she did?
> 
> How would you like it if I say you were lying and never even talked to you? If you REALLY don't know who his PR person is, then how would you know if I posted the truth. Obviously you aren't telling me the whole story here. Oh wait, you  might  be because I haven't asked you yet if you really don't know his reps. But hey, lets jump to conclusions.
> 
> I asked about it. That is how I know.


No one jumped to ANY conclusions. Suspicions are NOT conclusions. That is why no one accused her of even lying. We said IF she didn't and not sure I buy it. That isn't saying she didn't. I really do love how our opinions in which we are entitled to bothered you so much so let me give you another one. I don't believe she got permission. I don't care that that sets you in a fizzy in your own words.... GET OVER IT.


----------



## Askarbb

no one said:


> If only simply means the admin of WoS DID NOT speak to Alex directly, but they did speak to his rep before posting about account. Ask before you misunderstand something that was posted.







no one said:


> If only simply means the admin of WoS DID NOT speak to Alex directly, but they did speak to his rep before posting about account. Ask before you misunderstand something that was posted.


Didn't misunderstand anything it is called logical thinking you should try it sometime. Think about it honestly. 1. why wouldn't Alex post more obvious photos and tag them specifically so fans would find it? 2. Alex need his PR if he wanted his fans to know he had an Instagram account? Why wouldn't he just announce it HIMSELF? Why would he need WOS to do that? 3. If she really did go through his PR and that is a huge IF why not just say that outright? 4. Why the heck would Alex PR be in touch with only ONE fan account? The very fan account that has that block button on speed.


----------



## no one

Esizzle said:


> The more I think about it, the more I am sure that the account lied about getting permission to make it public. My understanding is that some of his fans knew about it and quietly followed his account without making a fuss. there was no need to make a public announcement.
> Now I feel guilty posting the link here and unfortunately I cant edit it. Not that it matters because it is all over facebook and tumblr


Will everyone please read this. Free spirit posted it, then this person said they were sure it was a lie. And there are others that seem to seriously question that it was true. 

buckeye, you make a big thing out of a phrase that was basically I wished I had talked to Alex. The phrasing might have been ambivalent enough that not everyone could understand what was said. But on IG it was clearly stated that permission was given. 

"worldofskarsgard With his permission, I have the pleasure of announcing that our beloved Alex has now an instagram account. @RexDanger"

I think that states pretty clearly that permission was given. Check your facts people.


----------



## no one

Askarbb said:


> Didn't misunderstand anything it is called logical thinking you should try it sometime. Think about it honestly. 1. why wouldn't Alex post more obvious photos and tag them specifically so fans would find it? 2. Alex need his PR if he wanted his fans to know he had an Instagram account? Why wouldn't he just announce it HIMSELF? Why would he need WOS to do that? 3. If she really did go through his PR and that is a huge IF why not just say that outright? 4. Why the heck would Alex PR be in touch with only ONE fan account? The very fan account that has that block button on speed.



Alex didn't need anyone to do anything. Someone was given permission to share the account with all his fans. 

Oh did you get blocked for being nasty? 

It was stated outright. Because you all don't follow all the WoS sites, you obviously missed something that has been up a minute. 

Alex's "team" has always worked with fansites. Isn't that right Santress? They worked with ASN for many different things, information announcement, charity auctions, etc. You should know that.


----------



## Askarbb

no one said:


> Will everyone please read this. Free spirit posted it, then this person said they were sure it was a lie. And there are others that seem to seriously question that it was true.
> 
> buckeye, you make a big thing out of a phrase that was basically I wished I had talked to Alex. The phrasing might have been ambivalent enough that not everyone could understand what was said. But on IG it was clearly stated that permission was given.
> 
> "worldofskarsgard With his permission, I have the pleasure of announcing that our beloved Alex has now an instagram account. @RexDanger"
> 
> I think that states pretty clearly that permission was given. Check your facts people.


We read it just fine. Just because she said she had permission doesn't mean she did. That was everyone's point on here. You are the ONLY one causing trouble and being bitter I promise. Your account is new therefore you probably created it just to start trouble. Why any person in the world would create an account to argue on behalf of someone I haven't the slightest of ideas but I am sure wos could do that herself. Still haven't answered my questions. Why would Alex need his PR team or even WOS to announce he has Instagram? Why if he wanted fans to know wouldn't he do it himself? Why wouldn't he post more obvious pictures and make sure to tag it? He has had that account for months now and fans have suspected it was his but he kept it so coy that you couldn't tell 100% that it was his. Why wouldn't his PR just make the announcement? Even if she did ask permission from his PR it is still pretty crappy. Why wouldn't you just leave him alone? Why would you want to alert everyone to bother a person so adamant about privacy. He shouldn't have to make it private for people to be respectful.


----------



## Askarbb

no one said:


> Alex didn't need anyone to do anything. Someone was given permission to share the account with all his fans.
> 
> Oh did you get blocked for being nasty?
> 
> It was stated outright. Because you all don't follow all the WoS sites, you obviously missed something that has been up a minute.
> 
> Alex's "team" has always worked with fansites. Isn't that right Santress? They worked with ASN for many different things, information announcement, charity auctions, etc. You should know that.




Didn't get blocked at all because I never followed her. I find her to be very INVASIVE to Alex's privacy and very stalkerish. It is a well known fact she blocks people even ones who do not do anything to be blocked. If WOS has a problem with us not believing she had permission she is a big girl and can come here and tell us herself. The only one being "nasty" is you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My response keeps getting deleted, but ok..



no one said:


> Free spirit. Bitter much? The admin of the WoS accounts got permission to post his IG through his PR person. She posted she did not talk to him directly. Her first language is NOT English. But honey, LET IT GO. You are creating chaos because you are mad at someone else, from years ago. GET OVER IT. but then, you have always liked chaos. Stop spreading rumors about things you haven't even ASKED about. You just posted this crap to cause BS.


Nope. 
The wording on both Insta responses and the FB page gave the wrong impression (but the people questioning on FB got deleted). And the responses by WoS were very vague.
When you do that people are naturally going to ask questions.
Also I'm most definitely not the only one who was curious about it.

And from the tone of your post the bitterness here isn't mine.


----------



## Esizzle

new poster, I asked World of skarsgard on instagram point blank if Alex directly or his friends or "people" gave her permission to announce the account and she said "it's not important how I got permission but the important part is that Alex has social media now"

Hmm sounds like a round about answer and not clear at all. That's why I think she was not given permission, but just found out about the account and decided to publicize it to all the fans. Even though Alex has had an account since January.

Why are you so bothered by people questioning the authenticity of this so called "permission". Did the account directly tell you his PR oked it? Why are you on here defending the WoS, unless you are her.

Anyways doesn't look like Alex is bothered that his account has been made public. If he is, he can easily delete it and start over with a private account. Or not post on it at all.


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> In following the account the last couple of months, I thought, if it was him, that he was using it primarily to let his friends and family know where in the world he was. There are other posts, but typically they pop up when he travels to a new location.   I don't think he was trying to create something for the public.
> 
> What made me think it was him and not a friend traveling with him, was when a Swedish comedian died, he commented that when he was little, he peed on the man's shoulders and someone named *My*, corrected him and said that actually, he threw up on the comedian's head.  That pretty much confirmed it, but I still didn't feel it would be right to say anything.  I actually felt a little guilty following it.


I like that theory. He tags the new places he goes to. So his friends and family know where he is (other than texting of course). I wonder if his little siblings made an account for him and he posts there infrequently for fun. He definitely has unique humor in his posts too


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> Yes I know that he was joking. I just meant I still felt bad because it is true that other people really ARE seeing him as creepy. Like Lena Heady after Game of Thrones some people started to treat her as if she was really Cersi lol that is all I meant. I didn't mean he actually thinks people hate him. I should have worded it differently as in I feel bad that he is being grilled as if he is really Perri.



Gotcha. I think it's great that in the few minutes he was on BLL he was able to create a memorable character. Though it's always weird to see that people can't differentiate between actor and character. I remember reading an interview years ago with the actor who played the nasty chief of staff on ER. He would be out grocery shopping with his family and some people would be mean to him because they couldn't separate character from actor.

As for his IG, as already mentioned if he's bothered by it being public he can make it private. He's not really giving that much away in it anyway. But it's also not unreasonable to question whether or not permission was given when the answers to that specific question are vague.

And OT: RIP Chris Cornell. Soundgarden were my gateway drug, so to speak, into the PNW grunge scene.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Behind-the-scenes pics of Alex doing a photo shoot with *Corina Marie* for *The Wrap* (May 18, 2017, West Los Angeles)







“#bts in an alley with the one and only Alexander Skarsgård! My life is full of charming Scandinavian gentlemen as of late #alexander skarsgard #alexander skarsgård #big little lies.”

-*CorinaMarie* instagram






-*TeamID’s* instagram story


----------



## Santress

no one said:


> Alex's "team" has always worked with fansites. Isn't that right Santress? They worked with ASN for many different things, information announcement, charity auctions, etc. You should know that.


Historically, yes, his former team worked with the fan sites on stuff like charity auctions but not every fan site/resource has been directly involved with that or had contact with Alex or his mgmt. i.e. The Library just posts updates whereas Skarsgard News and ASN were in actual contact with Alex and his manager, Larry, for the charity stuff over the years.

Now regarding whether any sites have had any recent (2017) contact with his current team, I have no idea. The only thing I've heard is that once he transitioned from Larry being his manager, contact with the fan sites pretty much stopped and his current agents don't reply to inquiries from fan sites. That is not unusual though. A lot of celebrities' teams don't interact with fan sites. His ex-manager, Larry, seemed to be an exception to that.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Gotcha. I think it's great that in the few minutes he was on BLL he was able to create a memorable character. Though it's always weird to see that people can't differentiate between actor and character. I remember reading an interview years ago with the actor who played the nasty chief of staff on ER. He would be out grocery shopping with his family and some people would be mean to him because they couldn't separate character from actor.
> 
> As for his IG, as already mentioned if he's bothered by it being public he can make it private. He's not really giving that much away in it anyway. But it's also not unreasonable to question whether or not permission was given when the answers to that specific question are vague.
> 
> And OT: RIP Chris Cornell. Soundgarden were my gateway drug, so to speak, into the PNW grunge scene.


Me too. He did the same with Eric Northman. For me anyways. In the book I never really fancied Eric but when Alex played him he easily became one of my faves. I find that odd as well. I kind of feel that is how you know an actor has done their job well. I still really feel for the actors who have to deal with constantly reminding people they are not their characters. It is true Alex could have easily made his Instagram private by now. I am sure he now knows fans know especially where he was tagged in the post on Instagram.


----------



## Askarbb

Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> Behind-the-scenes pics of Alex doing a photo shoot with *Corina Marie* for *The Wrap* (May 18, 2017, West Los Angeles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “#bts in an alley with the one and only Alexander Skarsgård! My life is full of charming Scandinavian gentlemen as of late #alexander skarsgard #alexander skarsgård #big little lies.”
> 
> -*CorinaMarie* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*TeamID’s* instagram story


Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From ASN:
> 
> Behind-the-scenes pics of Alex doing a photo shoot with *Corina Marie* for *The Wrap* (May 18, 2017, West Los Angeles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “#bts in an alley with the one and only Alexander Skarsgård! My life is full of charming Scandinavian gentlemen as of late #alexander skarsgard #alexander skarsgård #big little lies.”
> 
> -*CorinaMarie* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*TeamID’s* instagram story


So he's still in LA doing promo work. I'd have thought he'd be home or in London by now. But if it means getting his name out there for Emmy consideration, it's great.



Santress said:


> Historically, yes, his former team worked with the fan sites on stuff like charity auctions but not every fan site/resource has been directly involved with that or had contact with Alex or his mgmt. i.e. The Library just posts updates whereas Skarsgard News and ASN were in actual contact with Alex and his manager, Larry, for the charity stuff over the years.
> 
> Now regarding whether any sites have had any recent (2017) contact with his current team, I have no idea. The only thing I've heard is that once he transitioned from Larry being his manager, contact with the fan sites pretty much stopped and his current agents don't reply to inquiries from fan sites. That is not unusual though. A lot of celebrities' teams don't interact with fan sites. His ex-manager, Larry, seemed to be an exception to that.



This used to come up every so often, why didn't he get an official fansite and have someone in his management/pr run it? It would have been easier than relying on SN and ASN (neither of which exist anymore). I'm presuming he didn't want to and still doesn't want to. Though he's taken baby social media steps now, with the IG.


----------



## Santress

^ASN is still around. They closed down their website but they're still on Facebook and Tumblr.

Video from today's shoot:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUQDhEYFSzA/?taken-by=jeanneyangstyle

"Today #alexanderskarsgard @thewrap for an upcoming interview groomed by @kimverbeck styled by @jeanneyangstyle."

-*jeanneyangstyle* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ah, I don't look for the fansites on FB. Or even Tumblr.

I'm not sure how JY styled him for this, since I think he's had that shirt since before the LOT promo. It's not like she had to make sure he had a brooch for his lapel or anything. 
I like that he's holding up the Pennywise pic of Bill.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, I don't look for the fansites on FB. Or even Tumblr.
> 
> I'm not sure how JY styled him for this, since I think he's had that shirt since before the LOT promo. It's not like she had to make sure he had a brooch for his lapel or anything.
> I like that he's holding up the Pennywise pic of Bill.


Oh is that what he is holding when he said that's my kid brother? How did you even see that hahaha

I thought it was some art project his actual kid brothers did for him lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
JY mentions it in her comment:
Today #alexanderskarsgard @thewrap for an upcoming interview holding an image of his brother #billskarsgard as #pennywisetheclown groomed by @kimverbeck styled by @jeanneyangstyle
Also mentions in response to a question that this is last photo shoot for awhile.


----------



## BagBerry13

Santress said:


> Historically, yes, his former team worked with the fan sites on stuff like charity auctions but not every fan site/resource has been directly involved with that or had contact with Alex or his mgmt. i.e. The Library just posts updates whereas Skarsgard News and ASN were in actual contact with Alex and his manager, Larry, for the charity stuff over the years.
> 
> Now regarding whether any sites have had any recent (2017) contact with his current team, I have no idea. The only thing I've heard is that once he transitioned from Larry being his manager, contact with the fan sites pretty much stopped and *his current agents don't reply to inquiries from fan sites. That is not unusual though.* A lot of celebrities' teams don't interact with fan sites. His ex-manager, Larry, seemed to be an exception to that.


Well, that's because it's not an agent's job to interact with the fans/fan sites. That's what you got a manager or publicist for. Agents are there to get the actors jobs not to manage silly requests.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bill Skarsgard has been haunting your dreams for weeks now through images and trailers as his character Pennywise in New Line’s upcoming reboot of Stephen King’s “It.”
His older brother Alexander Skarsgard, however, has not been as acquainted with the nightmarish, insomnia-inducing killer clown his brother has morphed into, thanks to his back-to-back shooting schedule.
Skarsgard visited TheWrap this week as part of our Emmy Contender Quickie series, to discuss his role in the HBO phenomenon “Big Little Lies,” and we decided to share some of the terror.
Watch his live reaction to Bill as Pennywise above. It may melt your heart, instead of stopping it entirely.
Check back for more with Alexander in a forthcoming issue of TheWrap Emmy magazine.

http://www.thewrap.com/alexander-sk...pennywise-object-of-your-it-nightmares-video/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

^I agree it's technically not their job but it depends on the agent and the celebrity. Some agents do interact with fan sites and handle that stuff.
To my understanding, in Alex's case, there was some initial contact with his agent on that stuff after he transitioned from his mgr. but it tapered off pretty quick. His former manager, Larry, was very hands-on from what the sites have said and really went above what normal mgrs do. I don't think he has a new manager and his pr people never handled that stuff from what I've heard.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Esizzle

Thank you Jooa!! What a great and funny interview. 

Alex always jokes about how he thought Hollywood was such an easy place to get work until he moved to LA and "struggled" for 3 years before finally getting lucky with generation kill. 

I put struggled in quotes because he wasn't struggling as typical new actors do in LA thanks to the Bank of Papa Skarsgard. Same with Bill. Not sure if gustaf had to struggle in Sweden...


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

From ASN:

Fan photo of Alex at the* Aroma Coffee and Tea* (possibly taken on May 18, 2017).







"One of the advantages of living in LA is the chance to meet a celebrity by chance. I was so afraid of coming, and every time I was going to the spirit, I suddenly found a new reason to retreat. No wonder, I certainly looked stupid, smiling nervously, then sitting up, then sitting back, not daring to do anything. I watched the TV series #true blood and immediately remembered one of the main characters, for those who do not know this is a series about vampires. It is very difficult to actually go up and ask for a photo from a celebrity. I persuaded myself only because it could be the first and last time and there is nothing to lose)

Conclusion, do not be afraid to take risks !!”

-*dasha.bohush* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUQ72Z5AlcY/


----------



## Julia_W

Well @rexfanger is still posting, so he must be OK with the announcement of his account.  He's in Culver City, California.


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Well @rexfanger is still posting, so he must be OK with the announcement of his account.  He's in Culver City, California.


I saw that! He was at Sony Pictures Studios, that is where that rainbow thingy is. Wonder if thats for old project or new.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He mentioned in the SAG video that he's been taking a lot of meetings. I had thought Sony was the studio behind The Aftermath, but it's Fox Searchlight. So now I'm curious as to what he's been in meetings for if it's not for current projects.


----------



## jooa

*Scott Feinberg*‏ @*ScottFeinberg* 
Good news, fans of TRUE BLOOD, BIG LITTLE LIES and tall blonde Swedes: just recorded a killer podcast ep with the great #*AlexanderSkarsgard*!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
More Emmy promo, Scott's the awards writer for The Hollywood Reporter.


----------



## Esizzle

He has had a busy couple weeks in LA! I am proud of him for evading the paps more in LA than he could in NYC!


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Behind-the-scenes pic of Alex filming *Drunk History* (shared on May 23, 2017):







"ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD ON #DRUNKHISTORY TODAY!! BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD #DHS5 #Day17of42 #DrunkHistoryintheMaking."

-DrunkHistory instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUdDRMnD1qf/?taken-by=drunkhistory





Source:  *ASN's *caps of *DrunkHistory *instagram's insta story


----------



## Kitkath70

Hairy and a hip pop.  I'm assuming he's supposed to be a civil war surgeon or something like that with the canon in the background. At first he looked like a serial killer.  He does such interesting roles.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aw, he's covered in fake blood and holding a severed arm, it's like TB! 
I like the fake beard.
And yes, it does appear that he's playing civil war surgeon. And Jack McBrayer's in this one.


----------



## Esizzle

I was just coming here to say Jack convinced his bestie Alex to do some comedy with him!

In the LA times interview, Alex stated he was living with a good friend while shooting BLL rather than stay at a hotel. I wonder if that friend is Jack? They were next door neighbors when Alex lived in LA


----------



## jooa

Esizzle said:


> In the LA times interview, Alex stated he was living with a good friend while shooting BLL rather than stay at a hotel. I wonder if that friend is Jack? They were next door neighbors when Alex lived in LA


I'm sure that he was talking about Bjorne Larson and his family.


----------



## Santress

Recent fan photo at *The Friend Bar *(Los Angeles) shared in an instagram photo set (slide #2 has video) late last night PST/ early this morning EST (May 23/24, 2017):






"#Alexander Skarsgård.”

-*wuyue5* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUdqsD-A3u1/?taken-by=wuyue5


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I was just coming here to say Jack convinced his bestie Alex to do some comedy with him!
> 
> In the LA times interview, Alex stated he was living with a good friend while shooting BLL rather than stay at a hotel. I wonder if that friend is Jack? They were next door neighbors when Alex lived in LA



Oh, I'm pretty sure Jack didn't have to convince Alex to do this.  But I do wonder how he got to do it. Did DH realize that Alex would be a good fit for a show called Drunken History?



jooa said:


> I'm sure that he was talking about Bjorne Larson and his family.



Definitely Bjorne and Lisa.

But I got the impression from the pap shots from last year that he may have also rented a house.


----------



## Julia_W

Santress, 
Thank you for the great fan shot!  She is hanging onto him pretty well


----------



## Esizzle

New video interview by Gold Derby! It was apparently streamed live on May 21st but I missed it


----------



## AnBuW

Do you think he's coming to Europe next week? He has to go to SE and relax in Stockholm a little bit (family & friends time). Also, his GF launches her own fashion label in 2 days, huge staff, big career step, maybe he will go to London to support her (not publicly/officially, but backstage/ after the show/ privately). We will see


----------



## Esizzle

Alex will go back to Europe if his emmy work is done in LA. HIs brother Gustaf has been in LA too so I wonder if more of the family is there as well.


----------



## Maggiesview

I thought Alex was due to start filming Fever Dream soon or has that been moved forward?


----------



## jooa

^ According to this site http://www.whatsfilming.ca/upcoming/ 'Fever Heart' will start filming in September.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Well looking at his IG he's in NYC. He should go home, Stockholm's having temp's in the 80's! And he's missing a Hammarby home game, I miss seeing fanboy Alex on a regular basis.
As for Fever Heart I figured it had been pushed back, since we hadn't heard anything about it. Have't heard anything new about The Dwarf, which is supposed to start filming later next month.


----------



## Maggiesview

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well looking at his IG he's in NYC. He should go home, Stockholm's having temp's in the 80's! And he's missing a Hammarby home game, I miss seeing fanboy Alex on a regular basis.
> As for Fever Heart I figured it had been pushed back, since we hadn't heard anything about it. Have't heard anything new about The Dwarf, which is supposed to start filming later next month.



Imdb has dropped The  Dwarf back to in development and it doesn't show up in Peter Dinklage's filmopgrapy anymore. I'm not sure what that means but it seems like it has hit some snags and isn't jus a delay in the start of filming.


----------



## a_sussan

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...827_293233901121772_5346003264288587776_n.jpg


----------



## a_sussan

a_sussan said:


> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t...827_293233901121772_5346003264288587776_n.jpg


----------



## a_sussan

"There is nothing in life like old friends!!! I love you Aleeee xo SMEG"

Probably from Sunday 28th May.

https://www.instagram.com/spiritualmediumerika/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

She's a 'spiritual medium'? Wonder how she and Alex met.

Scott Feinberg's podcast is up:

https://player.fm/series/awards-chatter-1401973/alexander-skarsgrd-big-little-lies

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/awards-chatter/id1039032256?mt=2


----------



## Askarbb

I am sorry I am a really bad screenshotter lol I tried to lighten the pictures a bit so we could see Alex's handsome face. He is in Sweden now with friends. I was hoping he would go there. I hope he gets at least a little bit of rest.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks askarsbb! Nice to see Alex back home. I wonder if its cold in Stockholm, he is wearing a big jacket!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's chilly in Stockholm, but in was in the low 80's last weekend, which is when I expected him to be back home-so he could celebrate Mother's Day and the one weekend of summer that they're going to get. 
Surprised that he wasn't in London for Alexa's clothing line launch.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Surprised that he wasn't in London for Alexa's clothing line launch.


I'm not at all, I would be surprised if he was there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I didn't think he'd be at the actual launch, but the afterparty. Or at least in town.


----------



## jooa

^^ We don't konw if he was in town or not, Stockholm is 2 hours flight from London. He was at the wedding Alexa's friends last year, and we didn't know about this either


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
True that we don't know about whether he was there in Ninja mode.
The wedding from April 2016? While I can't find anything with a quick search of this thread, I thought he was spotted there. Or maybe I'm thinking of another friend's wedding.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Thanks askarsbb! Nice to see Alex back home. I wonder if its cold in Stockholm, he is wearing a big jacket!


You're welcome


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> True that we don't know about whether he was there in Ninja mode.
> The wedding from April 2016? While I can't find anything with a quick search of this thread, I thought he was spotted there. Or maybe I'm thinking of another friend's wedding.


No you are thinking of the right wedding. I will agree he is a ninja but a wedding is also a lot different than a fashion show. Alex is pretty famous there is no way any author/photographer in their right mind would pass up that opportunity. Even the ninjaist ninja's wouldn't be able to avoid that.


----------



## Esizzle

The show was 30th and the instagram video was 31st? He could have been there for a day and then flown to Stockholm while Alexa went to Paris. But I think he flew from NYC to Sweden directly. If he were at the afterparty, I am sure Alexa's many friends would have captured a glimpse of him on their social media.

I am glad he is back in Stockholm and with his family. Just looked up the temps there and it sounds so cold! HAHA I need temps upwards of 90 degrees to properly enjoy summer.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> No you are thinking of the right wedding. I will agree he is a ninja but a wedding is also a lot different than a fashion show. Alex is pretty famous there is no way any author/photographer in their right mind would pass up that opportunity. Even the ninjaist ninja's wouldn't be able to avoid that.



Doing some further 'research' a couple of sites/Tumblrs posted some IG photos from the wedding where there's a very tall, but blurry, man in the background. Not immediately identifiable as Alex, but presumed at the time to be him. Especially as he did some LOT promo in London a couple of days later.



Esizzle said:


> The show was 30th and the instagram video was 31st? He could have been there for a day and then flown to Stockholm while Alexa went to Paris. But I think he flew from NYC to Sweden directly. If he were at the afterparty, I am sure Alexa's many friends would have captured a glimpse of him on their social media.
> 
> I am glad he is back in Stockholm and with his family. Just looked up the temps there and it sounds so cold! HAHA I need temps upwards of 90 degrees to properly enjoy summer.



90 degrees! I'd melt!
I too think he went straight to Stockholm from NYC. With Fever Heart being pushed back, and possibly The Dwarf as well, he might be able to spend more time at home this summer.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Doing some further 'research' a couple of sites/Tumblrs posted some IG photos from the wedding where there's a very tall, but blurry, man in the background. Not immediately identifiable as Alex, but presumed at the time to be him. Especially as he did some LOT promo in London a couple of days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 90 degrees! I'd melt!
> I too think he went straight to Stockholm from NYC. With Fever Heart being pushed back, and possibly The Dwarf as well, he might be able to spend more time at home this summer.


Yes I hope he gets at least a month off to spend time at home and at his family's country house. He deserves it. 
There are new Instagram stories of someone hanging out with Alex and his sister the night of June 1st in Stockholm.


----------



## Esizzle

War on Everyone will be on Netflix starting June 3rd in the US!


----------



## SWlife

Esizzle said:


> War on Everyone will be on Netflix starting June 3rd in the US!



Well, I'll tune in tomorrow. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Another pic from NYC (May 28, 2017, Sunny's Bar).
Looks like him at least.







Tempie is drinking that Tru-Blood at Sunny's Bar #ericnorthman #glamoured #swooning
Also, his girlfriend took a bite of my hot dog

-*computerlog* instagram

+ Fan pic shared today on instagram (June 2, 2017):






Me and Alexander wish everyone (except Carlos Banda) a happy damn Friday!
#Bajen

-*mrmorling* instagram


----------



## Santress

A few more....






“Hollywood stars also want to see Maggio # grönanlive # alexander skarsgård.”

-*gronalund* instagram






“Feel so happy to have stood with him and look at Maggio for a whole evening! # Alexander Skarsgård .”

-*mathildacarolinas *instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Tempie is drinking that Tru-Blood at Sunny's Bar #ericnorthman #glamoured #swooning
Also, his girlfriend took a bite of my hot dog"
I wonder who she thought his girlfriend was, since Alexa was in London.
The girl with the bangs and the roses on her boobs is giving me Edna from the Incredibles vibe.
Glad to see he's out and about in Stockholm, they're so good with fan pics!


----------



## Santress

^What threw me with the NYC pic was the pattern on his shirt (not his style) but I think it's just a reflection from the curtain.

Another from twitter (June 2, 2017):






 “Section with Skarsgård. #bajen.”

-*ettreatta* twitter

https://twitter.com/ettreatta/status/870740232014090240


----------



## Kitkath70

Who's the girlfriend?  I'm assuming the girl with the long blonde hair because Alexa was already in London by the 28th.  Could explain him not being at her launch party.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^What threw me with the NYC pic was the pattern on his shirt (not his style) but I think it's just a reflection from the curtain.
> 
> Another from twitter (June 2, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Section with Skarsgård. #bajen.”
> 
> -*ettreatta* twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/ettreatta/status/870740232014090240



The reflection initially confused me as well.



Kitkath70 said:


> Who's the girlfriend?  I'm assuming the girl with the long blonde hair because Alexa was already in London by the 28th.  Could explain him not being at her launch party.



I'm thinking the person thought the blonde, who looks sort of familiar, was the girlfriend. Don't know why, unless she was being touchy-feely with him. But even his his platonic friends seem touchy-feely with him.


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> Who's the girlfriend?  I'm assuming the girl with the long blonde hair because Alexa was already in London by the 28th.  Could explain him not being at her launch party.


Whoever she is, she is very pretty.


----------



## Esizzle

You know what I am really loving? All of Alex's Swedish friends and their use of Instagram stories to feature Alex. haha. I have seen one for everyday since Alex has been home.


----------



## Santress

Another from yesterday at *Gröna Lund *(June 2, 2017):






Looking at Veronica Maggio is the top, but at the same time enjoying watching eyecandy Alexander Skarsgård is EXTRA !!! # Alexander Skarsgård #extra #sohappyicoulddie # plötslighänderdet # ❤️

-*kerstinalmroth_* instagram


----------



## Ludwig

Esizzle said:


> War on Everyone will be on Netflix starting June 3rd in the US!


Just finished watching this.  Thank you so much for the tip.  It sure tickled my funny bone.


----------



## Santress

From instagram via The Library:






Throwback picture of Alex at age 13❤️ shared on instagram on June 2, 2017:

“Looking through old pictures and found this old one ...with my sister and Alexander Skarsgård when they were 13 years old .”

-*ericaelmina888* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Lol why is a 13 year old smoking a cigarette?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Not that surprising really, but at least he doesn't do it now. Suspect it might been a 'let's look cool' thing.


----------



## Maggiesview

Those cigarettes don't look like they're lit.


----------



## Santress

New pics from today from instagram via ASN:

Alex with fans at today’s *Hammarby vs. Djurgårdens IF* game (June 4, 2017, Sweden).







*lovisa* instagram: “The loss was not so bad with Alex on my side ❤️

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU7FH4kAqE5/?taken-by=lovisa






*fredrik_olivi* instagram: “#hammarby #alexander skarsgård #forza #buddy #match.”

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU7HsXsD5iS/


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress. Alex is so photogenic, he rarely ever takes a bad pic. Looks like a model posing in these fan pics haha

I knew Alex would be at the game today. His brother Valter posted snaps at the game and looked like he was at the VIP section of the stadium. Perhaps Alex's treat?


----------



## AnBuW

And I was sure he went to London to see Alexa after she's back from Paris and her family is on a vacation ... Good to him, he travels too much, he needs to stop & relax! Concerts, pubs outings, football games with friends and family in his home country/ town are the best way! He looks good!


----------



## Askarbb

AnBuW said:


> And I was sure he went to London to see Alexa after she's back from Paris and her family is on a vacation ... Good to him, he travels too much, he needs to stop & relax! Concerts, pubs outings, football games with friends and family in his home country/ town are the best way! He looks good!




How are you sure he went to London?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress. Alex is so photogenic, he rarely ever takes a bad pic. Looks like a model posing in these fan pics haha
> 
> I knew Alex would be at the game today. His brother Valter posted snaps at the game and looked like he was at the VIP section of the stadium. Perhaps Alex's treat?



If he's in Stockholm and there's a game he's there. He does love his team. I wish we had more of him at the game, he's such an enthusiastic fan boy. But perhaps more will show up.



AnBuW said:


> And I was sure he went to London to see Alexa after she's back from Paris and her family is on a vacation ... Good to him, he travels too much, he needs to stop & relax! Concerts, pubs outings, football games with friends and family in his home country/ town are the best way! He looks good!



Except there's been pics of him everyday basically everyday since he got back to Stockholm last week. I'm presuming they'll get together again soon.


----------



## Esizzle

AnBuW said:


> And I was sure he went to London to see Alexa after she's back from Paris and her family is on a vacation ... Good to him, he travels too much, he needs to stop & relax! Concerts, pubs outings, football games with friends and family in his home country/ town are the best way! He looks good!


If he did not go to her label launch, I doubt he would go to vacation with her family. I wonder if they are taking a break again. Their relationship confuses me to no end.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If he's in Stockholm and there's a game he's there. He does love his team. I wish we had more of him at the game, he's such an enthusiastic fan boy. But perhaps more will show up.


Yes I wanted some videos of him cheering his team on. I think his team won today, for a change LOL. I wonder if Valter buys season passes to home games since he goes to all of them.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If he's in Stockholm and there's a game he's there. He does love his team. I wish we had more of him at the game, he's such an enthusiastic fan boy. But perhaps more will show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Except there's been pics of him everyday basically everyday since he got back to Stockholm last week. I'm presuming they'll get together again soon.



I have been away for a bit so I thought I missed something. I just don't understand how he had the time in between NYC and Sweden to go on vacation lol. I could see maybe stopping at the after party and staying maybe a night before heading to Sweden but I really think with the pics it seemed like he went from NYC to Sweden.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> If he did not go to her label launch, I doubt he would go to vacation with her family. I wonder if they are taking a break again. Their relationship confuses me to no end.


I don't either tbh. I don't think I could deal. Then again when you are in a relationship you see it differently than outsiders. So maybe that's what's going on here. I can say with certainty I have never seen a relationship like theirs.


----------



## Santress

Another from today's *Hammarby* game (June 4, 2017) from instagram via ASN:






"Brothers never let eachother down. Brother here, and brothers in the afterlife. We are savanges in the pursuit for success ."

-*official_mats_solheim* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU7zKfGAGrI/?taken-by=official_mats_solheim

Not Alex but this (video) gave me a good laugh earlier. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU7GGHogyng/?taken-by=official_mats_solheim


----------



## Santress

A few more...






A little starstruck on Skarsgård #swedish #actor #sthlm #alexanderskarsgard http://ROSALEONA.COM  @… https://www.instagram.com/p/BU9pkjwBthY/ 

https://twitter.com/rosaleonafit/status/871754250648305664






New friend #trueblood #tarzan #stockholm #sweden

-*schi *instagram






Hej Alexander Skarsgård 

-*emiliaajohnsson* instagram


----------



## Santress

Alex interviewed Bill for Interview Magazine:






https://www.instagram.com/p/BU9ytfoA8HI/?taken-by=interviewmag











*BILL SKARSGÅRD By ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD*
Photography CRAIG MCDEAN Published 06/05/17

Of the eight Skarsgård siblings, four of them—Valter, Bill, Gustaf and Alexander—are professional actors, each blessed with the good looks and distinctly rakish swagger of their father, Stellan. So the odds of 26-year-old Bill finding his footing in the industry weren’t exactly stacked against him. More unexpected is the path he’s chosen: neither through the mainstream (such as Alexander, a leading man since his star turn on HBO’s True Blood) nor through auteur-driven projects (such as Stellan, who has appeared in six films by the Danish provocateur Lars von Trier), but rather through a series of unexpected, résumé-confounding detours. Take his biggest American role to date, as Pennywise, the demonic child-eating clown, in the upcoming remake of It, out thisSeptember. As the blood-curdling creature originally played by Tim Curry in the 1990 miniseries of the same name, Skarsgård spends the entire film hidden beneath layers of garish and grotesque makeup—a daring choice for any young actor with matinee idol features.

But Skarsgård has been in the business long enough to know what he’s doing. He spent much of his youth traveling the world with his father, from film set to film set, and his first role came at the age of 9, as the younger brother to Alexander’s character in the Swedish thriller White Water Fury (2000). After being cast in a handful of roles, both big and small, back home—including an award-winning turn as a young man with Asperger’s syndrome in Simple Simon (2010)—his first major appearance on Stateside screens was in the Netflix fantasy series Hemlock Grove. This July, he will begin his play for international stardom alongside Charlize Theron and James McAvoy in Atomic Blonde, a high-octane spy thriller set in a simmering East Berlin. After that, he’ll appear in Assassination Nation, alongside cool-kids Hari Nef and Suki Waterhouse.  

But first: breakfast. Over a meal at the Chateau Marmont in Los Angeles, Skarsgård submits to some words of wisdom—and a little gentle bullying—from his older brother Alexander.

*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD:* Did you take out the trash this morning?

*BILL SKARSGÅRD:* No. Why?

*ALEXANDER:* Well, as your older brother, I think I should make sure you do that. Routines, or lack thereof, are a pretty good way to get to know someone. So what have you done today? What time did you wake up?

*BILL: *You were at my house last night.

*ALEXANDER:* But I tapped out early, because I’m a responsible journalist.

*BILL:* But being the gracious host that I am, I had to entertain my houseguests. People left around 1 a.m. and I went to bed, so it wasn’t super-late by my standards. I woke up around 10. I had a cup of coffee; that’s the first thing I do in the morning.

*ALEXANDER:* How do you take it?

*BILL:* Black.  

*ALEXANDER:* Like your soul?

*BILL: *Like my soul. [laughs] And then I’ve been doing some really uneventful things. I worked on an audition that I have tomorrow and answered some e-mails, and now I’m here for this interview.

*ALEXANDER:* I suddenly feel like maybe it was a mistake, as a journalist, to fraternize the night before with the person I’m going to interview.

*BILL:* Everything that happened last night was on the record—is that what you’re saying? Did you take notes?

*ALEXANDER:* It was officially off the record, but as a serious journalist, I feel like maybe I shouldn’t have done that.  

*BILL:* Well, that’s on you.

*ALEXANDER:* It is on me. But let’s move on. You said 10 a.m. is not particularly late for you. It sounds pretty late to me. It’s a Tuesday—****, I even got that wrong. It’s a Monday.

*BILL:* Between 9 a.m. and 10 a.m. is usually when I get up. I’ve always been a night person. There’s a sense of virtue attached to getting up in the morning and doing things and starting the day, and I always felt bad for not being that person. But as I’ve gotten a bit older, now I’m completely okay with it. That’s just who I am.

*ALEXANDER:* Because you feel like you get a lot of **** done at night when other people are sleeping?

*BILL:* Yeah, or I just don’t like mornings. The day feels way too long for me.

*ALEXANDER:* Do you also feel that life is too long? Do you wish that life were a bit shorter?

*BILL:* Just the day.

*ALEXANDER:* What would be ideal for you, a four-hour day? [laughs]

*BILL:* Stockholm is a good place for it, in the winter.

*ALEXANDER:* What do you miss about Sweden, other than friends and family and all that? Is there anything specific that you miss when you’re abroad?

*BILL:* I miss being in my home country; here, I’m always a foreigner. America is, of course, built of people who are not from here. But going home, even just landing at Arlanda, the Stockholm airport, I think, “This is where I’m from. These people are my people.”

*ALEXANDER:* Does it make you even more proud of Sweden because you have that distance?

*BILL:* It’s not about being proud of Sweden; it’s just a sense of belonging. Even if you’ve lived in a place for a long time, those first formative years are going to be a part of you forever, and it’s something you can’t replace.

*ALEXANDER:* Why don’t you have a home?

*BILL:* I think it’s a commitment issue for me. I have a hard time committing to stuff.

*ALEXANDER:* What’s wrong with us? I’m also homeless. Maybe it’s a fear of missing out. Like, if I commit to one city and get a place there, then maybe there is something else out there. But wouldn’t it be nice to have somewhere where you can at least drop your bag and unpack?

*BILL: *100 percent. I’ve been living like this for the past five or six years, so I’m looking for an apartment in Stockholm. Just like a two-bedroom thing. Every apartment I look at is so nice and tastefully renovated.

*ALEXANDER:* Great furniture and beautifully done, but they all look identical. I think that kind of sums up the Swedish mentality in a way. It’s all beautiful midcentury modern furniture, and they all have that Moroccan rug. You won’t find originality. Swedes are very safe that way. So, what’s your first memory from a film set other than with Dad when you were a kid?

http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/bill-skarsgard-1#_


----------



## Santress

*BILL:* Well, my first film was with you.

*ALEXANDER:* Oh, yeah. I didn’t want to say it, but I got you into this business. I can take you out of it. [laughs]

*BILL: *I would never have been here if it wasn’t for the role of Klasse in White Water Fury. I was the only kid on set, and I remember I got upset for some reason. Do you remember the story? I ran away from set or something?

*ALEXANDER:* Oh, I remember what it was. The fruit basket in your trailer wasn’t fresh enough. And they got Evian instead of Perrier, so you stormed off and called your agent.

*BILL:* [laughs] At 9 years old.

*ALEXANDER:* You called your agent-slash-kindergarten teacher. I don’t remember you being upset, but I do have a very vivid memory where you wrapped early one day, and they took you back to the hotel, and I had another scene. When I got back, you were just standing outside in the parking lot, waiting for me, and it broke my heart. It was just the two of us. We obviously come from a big family back in Stockholm. I never felt needed. It was always chaos with Mom, Dad, uncles, you know, we all lived in the same building. Dinner parties with 25 people every night. And for the first time, you and I went away together, and suddenly I wasn’t just a big brother. I felt paternal. You were just standing in the parking lot waiting for your big brother to come home, because you didn’t know anyone and you didn’t know what to do. If I ever need a little sense memory for a scene, that vision of coming around the corner and seeing you standing there, this little boy in this massive parking lot, is really beautiful and heartbreaking. It was the first time I ever felt needed.

*BILL:* That’s a lovely story.

*ALEXANDER:* We come from a family of musicians, artists, authors, creative people, and the only exception is our mom and one of our brothers—they’re doctors. How often do you brag about them at dinner parties?

*BILL:* There’s definitely a sense of embarrassment about what it is artists really do, at least for me in terms of acting. We have a mom and a brother who literally save lives.

*ALEXANDER:* He works at an ICU so he, on a daily basis, saves lives. Do you have a sense of guilt because he works his ass off and makes less money than you?

*BILL:* Yeah, of course. It’s not fair. I’m constantly embarrassed at the level of attention actors get and the level of money that we get. It’s completely disproportionate. I think you have to feel guilty about it. I think it makes you a better person to keep reminding yourself.

*ALEXANDER:* Your becoming an actor—was that the path of least resistance or was it a calling?

*BILL:* All thanks to you for blessing me with the part of Klasse in White Water Fury.

*ALEXANDER:* You’re welcome. You might want to remind yourself of that more often, but I do appreciate it.

*BILL:* I started acting when I was 9. I did smaller parts here and there as a kid, and then as I grew older I started resisting it, because I didn’t like the idea of being, at the time, number four of the Skarsgård actors—Dad, you, and our brother Gustaf. So in high school I majored in science and was like, “Maybe I’ll do something rebellious and become a doctor.” [laughs]

*ALEXANDER:* Did you seriously entertain that idea?

*BILL:* I don’t think I would ever be a doctor, but the reason I majored in science was because you could become a civil engineer, you could become a biologist, you could become a computer scientist—that was the point of it. I had no idea what I wanted to do. In my last two years of high school—because they would still reach out to me for auditions and I would read scripts—there happened to be these few scripts that I really responded to. One in particular that I read, I was like, “Oh, this is a real character. This is amazing.” I was like, “I really, really want to do this.” It was Hannes Holm’s film, and I saw him at a premiere—I was, like, 19 at the time, I had probably been to three or four auditions, but I wasn’t cast or anything—and I went up to him and was like, “I don’t know what I need to do, but I need to be in your film.” Eventually, I landed the job, and that was something that I felt transcended whatever other people would think of me.

*ALEXANDER:* Do you believe you’re a good actor? Do you think you deserve to be here because of your talent?

*BILL:* 100 percent.

*ALEXANDER:* Do you ever feel like a **** actor?

*BILL:* 100 percent. I feel like I’m the best actor on the planet and I also feel like I’m a fraud.

*ALEXANDER:* Simultaneously, or does it fluctuate?

*BILL:* They’re kind of simultaneous. I think hubris comes from insecurity. Confidence comes in a more rooted sense; part of being confident is being able to say, “I can be really ****ty,” and to accept that. But also not to crumble under it.

*ALEXANDER:* So, the official It trailer has been viewed over 197 million times. It set a record for the most online views in a single day, when it launched. Why? Do we just fear clowns that much?

*BILL:* I think it’s huge for an older generation. Do you remember the original?

*ALEXANDER:* I never saw the original.

*BILL:* But did people talk about it in school?

*ALEXANDER:* Yeah.

*BILL:* I remember It being the scariest thing that existed for a kid. There were other horror films, like Friday the 13th or Halloween, but this was the really scary one because it was children and a clown. So many people go, “That film really destroyed my childhood,” or, “I hated clowns after that.” Hopefully, there will be a lot of 10-year-olds who will be traumatized forever based on my performance. [laughs]

*ALEXANDER:* Is it R-rated?

*BILL:* It probably will be, yeah.

*ALEXANDER:* So those 10-year-old kids won’t be able to see it then.

*BILL:* Well, no, but—

*ALEXANDER:* They’ll still be traumatized by the poster.

*BILL: *But not even that. The movies that they’re not allowed to see are the movies that they’re going to really want to see.

*ALEXANDER:* Does it feel good knowing that kids around the world for decades to come will have nightmares about you?

*BILL:* It’s a really weird thing to go, “If I succeed at doing what I’m trying to do with this character, I’ll traumatize kids.” On set, I wasn’t very friendly or goofy. I tried to maintain some sort of weirdness about the character, at least when I was in all the makeup. At one point, they set up this entire scene, and these kids come in, and none of them have seen me yet. Their parents have brought them in, these little extras, right? And then I come out as Pennywise, and these kids—young, normal kids—I saw the reaction that they had. Some of them were really intrigued, but some couldn’t look at me, and some were shaking. This one kid started crying. He started to cry and the director yelled, “Action!” And when they say “action,” I am completely in character. So some of these kids got terrified and started to cry in the middle of the take, and then I realized, “Holy ****. What am I doing? What is this? This is horrible.”

*ALEXANDER:* Was this your first interaction with a child where you realized how terrifying it would be for them?

*BILL:* Yeah. But then we cut, and obviously I was all, “Hey, I’m sorry. This is pretend.” [laughs]  

*ALEXANDER:* Last question: Have you called Mom?

*BILL:* Um, I haven’t called her today, no.

*ALEXANDER:* No? Call Mom.

ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD, WHO RECENTLY STARRED IN THE HBO SERIES BIG LITTLE LIES, WILL NEXT APPEAR IN DUNCAN JONES’S MUTE AND JEREMY SAULNIER’S HOLD THE DARK.

http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/bill-skarsgard-1#_


----------



## Santress

Another from yesterday in Sweden (June 4, 2017):







"Quite an okay evening yesterday @jiloan #deevisomehammarby #bajen #batansskägg."

-*stefan.batan* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress for that interview! Wonder if it was done when Alex was in LA for a couple weeks this past month. It is supposed to be promoting It but they barely talk about the movie a little bit at the end. I wanted the interview to be longer!

This quote below is so interesting to me:
"*I never felt needed*. *It was always chaos with Mom, Dad, uncles, you know, we all lived in the same building.* Dinner parties with 25 people every night. And for the first time, you and I went away together, and suddenly I wasn’t just a big brother. I felt paternal. You were just standing in the parking lot waiting for your big brother to come home, because you didn’t know anyone and you didn’t know what to do. If I ever need a little sense memory for a scene, that vision of coming around the corner and seeing you standing there, this little boy in this massive parking lot, is really beautiful and heartbreaking. *It was the first time I ever felt needed*."

LOL Alex made the interview about himself. But besides that it is interesting how Alex basically admitted why he chose to make it on his own away from the family after he graduated high school. Even though he is the first born (the most important child?) he couldn't handle being in such a big family. Thats what I got from the bold statements but I am probably reading too much into this. I believe Gustaf has said he is much closer to his younger siblings. And one of the younger sibs, either Bill or Valter, said they barely knew Alex since he moved out right after high school and stayed away from home.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Thanks Santress for that interview! Wonder if it was done when Alex was in LA for a couple weeks this past month. It is supposed to be promoting It but they barely talk about the movie a little bit at the end. I wanted the interview to be longer!
> 
> This quote below is so interesting to me:
> "*I never felt needed*. *It was always chaos with Mom, Dad, uncles, you know, we all lived in the same building.* Dinner parties with 25 people every night. And for the first time, you and I went away together, and suddenly I wasn’t just a big brother. I felt paternal. You were just standing in the parking lot waiting for your big brother to come home, because you didn’t know anyone and you didn’t know what to do. If I ever need a little sense memory for a scene, that vision of coming around the corner and seeing you standing there, this little boy in this massive parking lot, is really beautiful and heartbreaking. *It was the first time I ever felt needed*."
> 
> LOL Alex made the interview about himself. But besides that it is interesting how Alex basically admitted why he chose to make it on his own away from the family after he graduated high school. Even though he is the first born (the most important child?) he couldn't handle being in such a big family. *Thats what I got from the bold statements but I am probably reading too much into this. I believe Gustaf has said he is much closer to his younger siblings. And one of the younger sibs, either Bill or Valter, said they barely knew Alex since he moved out right after high school and stayed away from home.*


*
*
He's mentioned or alluded to in other interviews that there were times when it could be overwhelming.
As for being close to the younger siblings, that may have been true earlier on, but they all make the effort to see each other when they can. And technology makes it easier to check in than it was when Alex was in his later teens and early twenties.

I really liked the interview, they're both very funny people.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's mentioned or alluded to in other interviews that there were times when it could be overwhelming.
> As for being close to the younger siblings, that may have been true earlier on, but they all make the effort to see each other when they can. And technology makes it easier to check in than it was when Alex was in his later teens and early twenties.
> 
> I really liked the interview, they're both very funny people.


I might have missed those interviews. I only have memories of his more recent interviews where he talks about how nice it was to grow up in a big family. And you are right. Facetime and group texts make it much more easier to stay connected now.

After reading this interview, I read the interview Bill did with his dad last year for Cafe Mag. Bill is a good interviewee. Oh and I loved the parts where Alex told Bill to take trash out and call their mom LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think when Alex gets more in depth he mentions that while he most certainly didn't have a bad childhood, there were times when with all the family/friends over it could be a bit much. Especially when he was younger. He's grateful for it now, but there were undoubtedly times when he probably wanted everyone out of the house. 
I think Stellan interviewed Bill for another magazine a couple of years ago, it was a fun interview. I think the Skarsgards should just interview each other, it would be more entertaining and informative.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Wide Range of Supporting Actors Vying for Emmy Gold in Miniseries/TV Movie Category*
Who says Emmy voters can’t be full of surprises?

SEE MORE: Awards: The Contenders

For proof, just look at last year’s supporting actor in a limited series race. Hollywood heavies including John Travolta and David Schwimmer, both from FX’s “The People v. O. J. Simpson: American Crime Story,” and Hugh Laurie from AMC’s “The Night Manager” were nominated for that category’s top honor. And who took home the prize? A previously unknown talent by the name of Sterling K. Brown, who played the much more mild-mannered Christopher Darden in the sea of extreme personalities that made up “People v. O.J.”

This year, however, it seems as if just about everyone eligible for this category or its supporting actress companion entry is a brand name and/or a repeat nominee.
There are some actors who could land their first Emmy nom. “I don’t really think about TV versus film or theater or the size of the role,” says Alexander Skarsgard.
He rose to fame as bad boy vampire Eric Northman on HBO’s “True Blood.” Skarsgard returned to TV in a supporting role as the villainous Perry Wright in HBO’s adaptation of author Liane Moriarty’s “Big Little Lies.”

“I can find a small supporting role incredibly interesting and, obviously, sometimes a big lead in a big movie is not. The most important thing is to be intrigued and drawn in. In this case, I just thought it was such a great story.”
http://variety.com/2017/tv/awards/supporting-actors-vying-for-emmy-gold-in-miniseriestv-movie-race-1202451383/

Two newcomers (Alexander Skarsgard and Ron Cephas Jones) are up for noms with three Emmy regulars (Baldwin, Elba and Stanley Tucci).
Skarsgard's mentally and physically abusive husband stunned audiences and wowed critics. His vivid and brutal scenes with screen wife Nicole Kidman have garnered the kind of attention that could earn him a nom in the supporting actor in a limited series/TV movie race.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...-stealing-moments-as-supporting-stars-1009582


----------



## Kitkath70

Interesting that Stephen Moyer might get a nom too.  I think Alex is on the short list though.


----------



## Esizzle

Reading Celebitchy's article on Bill's recent interview and the comments section is not too kind to Bill or Gustav. I wonder if they are actually true or people just caught them on a bad day. 

Ebba says:
June 7, 2017 at 11:03 am
I went to school with him. He has always been a bit weird/up himself. His sister Eija is lovely though and very cool.

hanna77 says:
June 7, 2017 at 11:59 am
Yes, I’ve also heard from people in Stockholm that both Bill and Gustav are pretentious as hell. All the other siblings and parents are lovely though.

Emma says:
June 7, 2017 at 3:40 pm
From a good source who lives in Sodermalm where all the skarsgards live: Gustaf is very very pretentious and thinks very highly of himself. If you approach him on the streets and politely ask for a pic or autograph he will most likely refuse. Bill is nicer than Gustaf but still very stuck up

If you mention Alex anywhere near Gustaf or Bill, you will see their wrath. They both HATE being compared to Alex. Gustaf gets visibly upset. Bill ignores that you even said that name. So if you ever see either of them, do not mention Alex.

Their father is very very nice. *Alex is the sweetest celeb of them all. So polite and always obliges his fans.* Their sister is very sweet but also very aloof. Loves to party and manages a nightclub with her boyfriend who is a promoter and PR type of the person. Valter is very quiet.

The physician they mentioned in the interview is Sam. He works at a very big hospital in Sodermalm as an Anesthesiologist. Multiple people have said he is the nicest human being alive and a very nice doctor. Very kind, thorough and smart with great bedside manners. He might earn less money than Alex and Bill but he is very rich himself. His wife comes from a rich family too. Sam and Gustaf are best friends of all the siblings.

This last comment is very interesting.
I didnt know Sam was an anesthesiologist


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.vulture.com/2017/06/amanda-peet-and-alexander-skarsgard-swap-soap-opera-stories.html

*Amanda Peet and Alexander Skarsgard Swap Mortifying Soap-Opera Acting Stories*
The stars of _Big Little Lies_ and _Brockmire_ get to know each other by discussing their dark TV pasts.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Reading Celebitchy's article on Bill's recent interview and the comments section is not too kind to Bill or Gustav. I wonder if they are actually true or people just caught them on a bad day.
> 
> Ebba says:
> June 7, 2017 at 11:03 am
> I went to school with him. He has always been a bit weird/up himself. His sister Eija is lovely though and very cool.
> 
> hanna77 says:
> June 7, 2017 at 11:59 am
> Yes, I’ve also heard from people in Stockholm that both Bill and Gustav are pretentious as hell. All the other siblings and parents are lovely though.
> 
> Emma says:
> June 7, 2017 at 3:40 pm
> From a good source who lives in Sodermalm where all the skarsgards live: Gustaf is very very pretentious and thinks very highly of himself. If you approach him on the streets and politely ask for a pic or autograph he will most likely refuse. Bill is nicer than Gustaf but still very stuck up
> 
> If you mention Alex anywhere near Gustaf or Bill, you will see their wrath. They both HATE being compared to Alex. Gustaf gets visibly upset. Bill ignores that you even said that name. So if you ever see either of them, do not mention Alex.
> 
> Their father is very very nice. *Alex is the sweetest celeb of them all. So polite and always obliges his fans.* Their sister is very sweet but also very aloof. Loves to party and manages a nightclub with her boyfriend who is a promoter and PR type of the person. Valter is very quiet.
> 
> The physician they mentioned in the interview is Sam. He works at a very big hospital in Sodermalm as an Anesthesiologist. Multiple people have said he is the nicest human being alive and a very nice doctor. Very kind, thorough and smart with great bedside manners. He might earn less money than Alex and Bill but he is very rich himself. His wife comes from a rich family too. Sam and Gustaf are best friends of all the siblings.
> 
> This last comment is very interesting.
> I didnt know Sam was an anesthesiologist



I read part of this thread this morning, apparently having too many Skarsgards acting is boring. As for the longer comment: Bill and Gustaf probably don't like being compared to Alex, because it's boring and they're their own actors. That comment makes it sound like they all hate each other, when it's rather obvious they don't. Some of this may be preferring one brother over the others and therefore making the others look bad.
As for Sam being an anesthesiologist, Alex mentioned in the Interview interview that he's an ICU doc. While anesthesiologists work with the critical care docs, at least where I work, they're not unit/floor docs.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I read part of this thread this morning, apparently having too many Skarsgards acting is boring. As for the longer comment: Bill and Gustaf probably don't like being compared to Alex, because it's boring and they're their own actors. That comment makes it sound like they all hate each other, when it's rather obvious they don't. Some of this may be preferring one brother over the others and therefore making the others look bad.
> As for Sam being an anesthesiologist, Alex mentioned in the Interview interview that he's an ICU doc. While anesthesiologists work with the critical care docs, at least where I work, they're not unit/floor docs.


Yes sounds like the last comment does not prefer Gustaf at all. Sounds like low key hating on him. 

As for Sam, I did a quick google search and it seems like Anesthesia and ICU are a combined specialty in Sweden? When you google Anesthesiology, all the titles that come up have it as a combined anesthesia/intensive care specialty so maybe thats what Sam does? Swedes on here can correct me if I got it wrong.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Yeah, it looks like they combine the specialties whereas here they don't necessarily do that, they've made them part of the everyday care team where we would use another clinician. Might have to do a lit search on this, seems an interesting way to do it.
As for the Swede vs Swede, I just find it funny/sad there there's a small group that can't just prefer one actor Swede to another, if you like Alex you can't like Gustaf or Joel, and vice versa.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Esizzle!

From The Library:






Alex photographed by *Shayan Asgharnia* for the June 8, 2017 (”Contenders”) extra edition of Variety. He is featured opposite Sarah Paulson on page 31 of their “Rocking Roles” article. From the article:

“I wanted to be a guy who can be very sweet, and who’s a great dad, and who can be a great husband, and who generally loves his wife. I always think it’s more interesting if you can invite the audience in in a way where they can kind of root for the guy, and then you discover the darker side, and that is something he’s struggling with internally.” -*Alexander Skarsgård*

Source: The Library's digital scans of the issue.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from Sweden (taken sometime last weekend?):






In town with my old good friend Alexander Skarsgård #oldfriends # heja2017 ❤️

-*marikagougaud* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Um Variety spelled his last name wrong. Skarsgård not skarsgaard.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I noticed that. Technically it's acceptable to use the 'aa' instead of the å but I'm pretty sure Variety can create the å. So why they didn't, and didn't catch it, I have no idea.

It looks like I may have to watch the beginning of the Woman's Final of the French Open for the first time in a long time:
*Louis Vuitton Taps Nicole Kidman, Alexander Skarsgård to Deliver Tennis Trophies*
*The actors, who played a couple on HBO's "Big Little Lies," will deliver the trophies for the French Open tennis tournament in custom cases.*
By Joelle Diderich on June 9, 2017  
*CHARM OFFENSIVE:* Louis Vuitton has tapped two high-profile ambassadors to deliver the winner’s trophies at the Roland-Garros tennis tournament, which will be housed in custom-made Vuitton cases for the first time.
Nicole Kidman will deliver the Coupe des Mousquetaires (“Musketeers’ Trophy” in English) awarded to the winner of the men’s singles competition at the French Open before the final on Sunday. She will attend the match and trophy ceremony.
The Australian actress won the 70th Anniversary Prize at the Cannes Film Festival in May, with no fewer than four projects showcased this year: “How to Talk to Girls at Parties,” The Beguiled,” “The Killing of a Sacred Deer” and the second season of Jane Campion’s television series “Top of the Lake.”
Alexander Skarsgård will bring the Suzanne Lenglen Cup courtside just before the ladies’ final on Saturday. The “Tarzan” actor recently starred opposite Kidman in the HBO miniseries “Big Little Lies,” in which they played a couple locked in an abusive relationship.
Kidman will be accompanied by canoeist Tony Estanguet, three-time Olympic gold medal winner and co-president of the Paris bid for the 2024 Olympics, while Skarsgård will be flanked by boxer Estelle Mossely, who won gold in the women’s lightweight event at the 2016 Summer Olympics.
Vuitton has previously created special-order cases for the FIFA World Cup soccer tournament, the America’s Cup sailing competition and the Rugby World Cup.
Handmade in the company’s historic Asnières workshop near Paris, the Roland-Garros cases are covered in Vuitton’s Monogram canvas and lined in terracotta fabric designed to evoke the tournament’s clay courts. They are fitted with the company’s signature brass lock and corners.
Brazilian artist Vik Muniz, the author of the 2017 Roland-Garros poster, has customized the cases with features including his signature.

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion...n-alexander-skarsgard-roland-garros-10906101/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

From *Vulture* via The Library:

A new portrait of Alex by *Nathaniel Wood* for *Vulture's* Emmy Studio taken on May 11, 2017 (Milk Studios, Los Angeles):







http://www.vulture.com/2017/06/mandy-moore-jennifer-hudson-and-more-in-our-emmy-studio/slideshow/14/

The pic without text from yesterday's *Variety* article (June 8, 2017):






http://variety.com/gallery/variety-shutterstock-actors-on-actors-portrait-studio-limited-series/#!3/

Also here:
https://www.facebook.com/Variety/ph...12616252196/10154607267372197/?type=3&theater


----------



## Esizzle

Video in the link

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/emmys-alex...ig-little-lies-therapy-session-140017286.html
*Emmys: Alexander Skarsgard Revisits His ‘Big Little Lies’ Therapy Session*

Ethan Alter
June 9, 2017


As we enter Emmy season — nomination voting runs June 12 to June 26 — Yahoo TV will be spotlighting performances and other contributions that we feel deserve recognition.

Big Little Lies [/a]would require lots of intense rehearsal. But as Alexander Skarsgård tells Yahoo TV in our Emmy video series “My Scene to Remember,” very little preparation went into shooting what has become the most talked-about sequence of the entire series. In it, married couple Perry (Skarsgård) and Celeste (Nicole Kidman) wrestle with the darkness at the heart of their marriage in front of a very patient, very concerned therapist (Robin Weigert). “Nicole and I didn’t rehearse this scene at all,” Skarsgard says. “All these pregnant pauses are not for dramatic effect — it’s us trying to figure out who has the next line!”

Here’s another surprise: the take that millions of viewers saw in the show is the first take that Skarsgård and Kidman filmed at the beginning of what ultimately proved to be a four-to-five-hour day. According to the 40-year-old actor, that was one of the happy quirks of collaborating with Oscar-nominated director Jean-Marc Vallée, who made a point of infusing the shoot with some of the spontaneity of live theater. “It’s as close to doing a play as I’ve ever done in front of a camera,” Skarsgård says. “We had the whole dance floor, in a way.”

Lies dance partner with keeping them both on point throughout this pivotal sequence. “Nicole is so open and generous, and it’s very easy to play off of that. Perry’s ready to talk, to Celeste’s surprise, and shares quite a lot. She tries to protect their secret, and he opens up more. In one way, this is genuine. This is him opening up and showing vulnerability. But he could potentially say these things because he knows it gives him leverage in their battle,” he says. “After this [scene], he’s in control, because she feels he opened up, and he’s really working on their issues.”" style="margin-bottom: 1em;">And the star credits his _Lies _dance partner with keeping them both on point throughout this pivotal sequence. “Nicole is so open and generous, and it’s very easy to play off of that. Perry’s ready to talk, to Celeste’s surprise, and shares quite a lot. She tries to protect their secret, and he opens up more. In one way, this is genuine. This is him opening up and showing vulnerability. But he could potentially say these things because he knows it gives him leverage in their battle,” he says. “After this [scene], he’s in control, because she feels he opened up, and he’s really working on their issues.”

Those issues, of course, have to do with the fact that Perry is a domestic abuser, who lashes out at his wife physically and emotionally. But Celeste continues to stay with him, in part because she feels complicit in this arrangement. “This was an interesting lesson, learning how abusive people can make their partners feel like they’re responsible,” Skarsgård says. “The dynamic is also difficult for Celeste because their love life is very violent and aggressive and passionate. There’s a fine line there. In a way, she blames herself. She feels, ‘Am I pushing him? Because part of me enjoys the tension and the build-up that is fiery and intense. Do I push him over the line where it gets violent?‘”

Lies wrapped production, the actor confesses that the character is following him around. “People don’t like me anymore,” he says with a rueful chuckle. “That’s okay, I don’t blame them. I don’t like myself!”" style="margin-bottom: 1em;">Skarsgård describes the scenes where Perry batters Celeste as the hardest parts of the shoot. “We didn’t chop it up and shoot bits and pieces. We had to do the whole thing. To see Nicole, because she’s obviously a very devoted actress, those days were tough,” he says. “We tried to make sure to check in with each other at the end of the day and hug and make sure we were okay.” And even though he left Perry behind after _Lies _wrapped production, the actor confesses that the character is following him around. “People don’t like me anymore,” he says with a rueful chuckle. “That’s okay, I don’t blame them. I don’t like myself!”


----------



## Esizzle

Speaking of Tennis...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVIH1jvjNVl/

LOL!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I noticed that. Technically it's acceptable to use the 'aa' instead of the å but I'm pretty sure Variety can create the å. So why they didn't, and didn't catch it, I have no idea.
> 
> It looks like I may have to watch the beginning of the Woman's Final of the French Open for the first time in a long time:
> *Louis Vuitton Taps Nicole Kidman, Alexander Skarsgård to Deliver Tennis Trophies*
> *The actors, who played a couple on HBO's "Big Little Lies," will deliver the trophies for the French Open tennis tournament in custom cases.*
> By Joelle Diderich on June 9, 2017
> *CHARM OFFENSIVE:* Louis Vuitton has tapped two high-profile ambassadors to deliver the winner’s trophies at the Roland-Garros tennis tournament, which will be housed in custom-made Vuitton cases for the first time.
> Nicole Kidman will deliver the Coupe des Mousquetaires (“Musketeers’ Trophy” in English) awarded to the winner of the men’s singles competition at the French Open before the final on Sunday. She will attend the match and trophy ceremony.
> The Australian actress won the 70th Anniversary Prize at the Cannes Film Festival in May, with no fewer than four projects showcased this year: “How to Talk to Girls at Parties,” The Beguiled,” “The Killing of a Sacred Deer” and the second season of Jane Campion’s television series “Top of the Lake.”
> Alexander Skarsgård will bring the Suzanne Lenglen Cup courtside just before the ladies’ final on Saturday. The “Tarzan” actor recently starred opposite Kidman in the HBO miniseries “Big Little Lies,” in which they played a couple locked in an abusive relationship.
> Kidman will be accompanied by canoeist Tony Estanguet, three-time Olympic gold medal winner and co-president of the Paris bid for the 2024 Olympics, while Skarsgård will be flanked by boxer Estelle Mossely, who won gold in the women’s lightweight event at the 2016 Summer Olympics.
> Vuitton has previously created special-order cases for the FIFA World Cup soccer tournament, the America’s Cup sailing competition and the Rugby World Cup.
> Handmade in the company’s historic Asnières workshop near Paris, the Roland-Garros cases are covered in Vuitton’s Monogram canvas and lined in terracotta fabric designed to evoke the tournament’s clay courts. They are fitted with the company’s signature brass lock and corners.
> Brazilian artist Vik Muniz, the author of the 2017 Roland-Garros poster, has customized the cases with features including his signature.
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion...n-alexander-skarsgard-roland-garros-10906101/


I wonder why LV picked Alex and Nicole?? Neither are ambassadors for the brand and this can't be BLL emmys promo. 

Oh well. Excited to see Alex on Sunday. I have a feeling Fares is going to be his date to the match. Haha!


----------



## jooa

^^ WWD article states that they are ambassadors for the brand ... and Fares Fares is in California so he rather won't be at the match


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Esizzle.

From The Library:

New photos of Alex and Estelle Mossely unveiling the Suzanne Lenglen Cup prior to the ladies singles final at the *2017 French Open* (June 10, 2017, Roland Garros, Paris, France):







Source: * Zimbio.com*

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/2017+French+Open+Day+Fourteen/wVvhk1APets






“Victory travels in Louis Vuitton.
Alexander Skarsgard presenting the Suzanne Lenglen Cup in its tailor made #LouisVuitton trunk for Roland-Garros #RG17.”

-*louisvuitton* instagram






“Alexander Skarsgård et @Estelle.mossely ont apporté la coupe Suzanne Lenglen dans sa malle @louisvuitton avant la finale dames #RG17 Photo N.Gouhier/FFT #trophy #rolandgarros #skarsgård #LouisVuitton #final.”

-*rolandgarros* instagram


----------



## Santress

HQs from today:

































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ WWD article states that they are ambassadors for the brand ... and Fares Fares is in California so he rather won't be at the match



Jeanne Yang styles him in a lot of LV, so I wonder if they decided to make a more formal arrangement out of it. Or is this just some random thing? 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Esizzle.
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> New photos of Alex and Estelle Mossely unveiling the Suzanne Lenglen Cup prior to the ladies singles final at the *2017 French Open* (June 10, 2017, Roland Garros, Paris, France):
> 
> View attachment 3726751
> View attachment 3726752
> View attachment 3726753
> View attachment 3726754
> 
> 
> Source: * Zimbio.com*
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/2017+French+Open+Day+Fourteen/wVvhk1APets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Victory travels in Louis Vuitton.
> Alexander Skarsgard presenting the Suzanne Lenglen Cup in its tailor made #LouisVuitton trunk for Roland-Garros #RG17.”
> 
> -*louisvuitton* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Alexander Skarsgård et @Estelle.mossely ont apporté la coupe Suzanne Lenglen dans sa malle @louisvuitton avant la finale dames #RG17 Photo N.Gouhier/FFT #trophy #rolandgarros #skarsgård #LouisVuitton #final.”
> 
> -*rolandgarros* instagram



Thanks for the pics!
Though, I'm not feeling the pants, don't like the fit.


----------



## Santress

yw! More from today:






“Paris is a such a magical city, treasures hidden at every corner. Today, at a small Crèpe Café we ran into this incredibly beautiful and talented human being, Alexander Skarsgård ❤️✌ #paris #magic #alexander skarsgard #summer 2017 #work hard play hard #work trip #crepes .”

-*molly_reisner* instagram






"10 juin 2017 : Alexander Skarsgard à Roland Garros #actor #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #paris #rolandgarros."

-*just_about_tv* instagram


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1w4oeyxak/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1w4oeyxak/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1w4oeyxak/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3i93qk10m/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3i93qk10m/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3i93qk10m/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2bjzdalpg/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2bjzdalpg/


----------



## Esizzle

Thank you Santress for all these pretty pics!

So Alex is now an ambassador for Louis Vuitton and it was his first work appearance today it looks like. LV's celeb PR person was with Alex so doesnt look like just a one time thing. I like Alex's outfit. His shirt is LV too.No Fares just as Jooa had said. He brought a tall blonde friend but I dont think I know who he is.

Does anyone have an ID on Alex's sunglasses?


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santrress! I thought it was really neat that he was seated beside the mayor of Paris,  He seemed to charm her as he does most everyone.

Weren't Alex and Nicole brand ambassadors for Calvin Klein at the same time a few years back?


----------



## jooa

Esizzle said:


> He brought a tall blonde friend but I dont think I know who he is.
> Does anyone have an ID on Alex's sunglasses?


His friend name is Johan Mattsson and he's one of Alex's oldest friends.
All clothes and even boots that Alex is wearing at the Roland Garros are LV so I guess sunglasses too


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santrress! I thought it was really neat that he was seated beside the mayor of Paris,  He seemed to charm her as he does most everyone.
> 
> Weren't Alex and Nicole brand ambassadors for Calvin Klein at the same time a few years back?


The mayor looked like she really enjoyed her company during the match. But who wouldn't?!
Yes Alex and Nicole did do Calvin Klein at the same time! Lol they are ambassador twins


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *French Open* today (June 11, 2017):







“Hollywood ✨ and Spanish enjoy the @rolandgarros final! #ATP #tennis #RG17 #Nadal #Wawrinka
: @gettyimages.”

-*atpworldtour* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNDQfGlsz6/

HQ:




Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

https://postimg.org/image/baxiakmtx/


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday at the *French Open* (June 10, 2017):









































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

https://postimg.org/gallery/l4dw7028/


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> Alex at the *French Open* today (June 11, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Hollywood ✨ and Spanish enjoy the @rolandgarros final! #ATP #tennis #RG17 #Nadal #Wawrinka
> : @gettyimages.”
> 
> -*atpworldtour* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNDQfGlsz6/
> 
> HQ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/baxiakmtx/


omg his biceps!


----------



## Santress

More from today in Paris, France (June 11, 2017):






“#tony yoka #champion #olympic #boxer #boxe #rg 2017 #paris #france @tonyyoka ."

-*aurelie_ma* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNbNhjAwt_/






“Just ran into Eric outside the hotel!”

-*noellesiobhan *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNcnUphXlR/?taken-by=noellesiobhan


----------



## Santress

...and more from today (June 11, 2017, Paris, France):







“@rolandgarros finished! 2 great finals, @RafaelNadal history! Thank you @FFTennis for those moments @alexanderskarsgard @LouisVuitton_FR.”

-*EstelleMossely* twitter

https://twitter.com/EstelleMossely/status/873984859651403781

HQs/Tagged:





Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More/HQ/Untagged:













































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full albums here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/uqvevy0g/

https://postimg.org/gallery/fniekry6/

https://postimg.org/gallery/35b5du4mo/


----------



## gneerowblack

Has anyone else mentioned the giant bruise on his arm? What is that?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Random thoughts:
Tony Kota is 6 foot 7. No wonder he makes Alex look small (and he's Estelle Mossely's boyfriend).
Even Tony ended up wearing a hat. But not Alex and Johan! Swedes storing up all the Vitamin D they can? 
The bruise: I don't think anyone noticed until today, probably because the sleeves on the t-shirt are shorter and it's much more visible.
As for his new role as a LV ambassador, at least he has another commercial endorsement and he'll be making more public appearances for them.
Emmy voting opens tomorrow, June 12, so let's hope that Alex's campaigning works.


----------



## Esizzle

Omg that bruise!!! Did not notice it until you guys pointed it out. Ouch looks painful. 
I hope the Emmy voting results in what we want it to. Fingers crossed don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

From IndieWire:
*How ‘Big Little Lies’ (and Improvised Sex Scenes) Turned Alexander Skarsgård Into an Awards Contender — Career Watch*
In lauded HBO drama series "Big Little Lies" Skarsgard holds his own with an ensemble of powerful women and could earn his first Emmy nomination.
Anne Thompson
_Welcome to Career Watch, a vocational checkup of top actors and directors. In this edition we tackle Alexander Skarsgård, who’s advancing his career with a canny combo of studio movies, indie films, and premium television._

Bottom Line: You never know where you stand with Skarsgård, who has the complexity of a character actor beneath the leading-man looks that launched a thousand memes. (Reads one: “Research shows that if you’re afraid of spiders, you are more likely to find one in your bedroom… I’m really afraid of Alexander Skarsgård.”)
His muscular swagger and danger is on display in “The Legend of Tarzan,” but his tender attentions to wife Jane (Margot Robbie) were that film’s throbbing heart. And in the hugely popular and topical HBO drama series “Big Little Lies,” he holds his own with an ensemble of powerful women including executive producer Nicole Kidman, who performs an astonishing pas de deux with Skarsgård as an elegant Monterey couple trapped in a sadomasochistic power struggle of spousal abuse. Critics’ raves and audience reaction will likely push both actors to Emmy nominations. It would be Skarsgård’s first.
career Peaks: The Stockholm-born scion of cinema icon Stellan Skarsgård started out in Sweden’s hospital soap opera “White Lies” and Swedish indie films until he broke out in an English-language role as male model Meekus in Ben Stiller’s “Zoolander.” HBO cast him as Sergeant Brad ‘Iceman’ Colbert in David Simon and Ed Burns’ 2008 Iraq mini-series “Generation Kill” as well as the ancient Viking vampire sheriff and bar owner Eric Northman in “True Blood,” which wound up its 7th season in 2014.
Assets: Yeah, yeah, blond hunk, but behind those deep blue eyes lies a wily intelligence, a goofy boyishness, an open vulnerability, a live-wire reactivity, and mystery — a promise of something yet unseen. As “Big Little Lies” reveals, the actor is eager to explore his dark side. And he will only become more dangerous with age and gravitas. Clearly, Skarsgård is following his own taste for such roles as the hapless groom in Lars von Trier’s 2011 Cannes entry “Melancholia,” which will serve him in the long run as he skips formula studio fare. (What went wrong with “The Legend of Tarzan” had more to do with budget and expectations than Skarsgård, who won raves for bringing more than sculpted abs to the title role.)
“I’m always going with my visceral reaction when I read a script,” he said on the phone from Sweden. “I am more drawn to characters who are conflicted, and in developing a character exploration. If it’s a baddie I’m rarely intrigued, and if it’s a goody two-shoes, too much of a good guy, I’m not either. I’m always interested in finding that darkness, even of a classic superhero like Tarzan. I want to find that struggle and that darkness within.”
Biggest Problems:  Many are unaware of his under-the-radar performances in low-budget indies like “What Maisie Knew,” as the nurturing boyfriend of a rock star (Julianne Moore) who enjoys spending more quality time with her neglected little girl than she does, or in “The Diary of a Teenage Girl,” as an amoral hippie who introduces exuberant sex to his girlfriend’s precocious daughter (Bel Powley). While casting directors know that he’s more than a sexy heartthrob or his trademark eyebrow lift “scarsbrow,” his Nordic good looks can get in the way of earning wider respect for his acting chops.
Awards Attention: This Emmys buzz is a first; judgement-clouding good looks may account for why Skarsgård hasn’t been in the running for more awards recognition. This will change.

pt. 1
http://www.indiewire.com/2017/06/big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard-emmys-1201840688/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Pt. 2

Latest Contender: Nicole Kidman, who nailed down the rights to the novel with executive producer Reese Witherspoon, wanted Skarsgård to play her husband Perry Wright in showrunner David Kelley’s “Big Little Lies.” When Skarsgård read the script, “I was excited to work with her and [mini-series director] Jean-Marc [Vallée],” he said. “On the page, it was very rich. It didn’t feel like a stereotypical clichéd version of a couple dealing with domestic abuse. It was a very detailed, layered relationship.”
Rather than rehearsing, Skarsgård and Kidman spent some time in Los Angeles the month before shooting, not only with each other but with the boys who play their twin kids. While the two actors had met a few times — Kidman had starred opposite his father on Lars von Trier’s “Dogville,” — “We didn’t know each other,” Skarsgård said. “We hung out and played with the kids, talked a bit about our relationship.” But they held back until they were on set. “We wanted to dive in and find it.”
Clearly, Perry Wright is more than a stock villain. “On the surface, they look to have the perfect life,” he said. “I wanted him to have an unimpeachable closet with everything very OCD, everything the perfect cut— that, combined with the amazing house, beautiful wife, sweet lovely kids. We invited the audience into the dream scenario — ‘I wish this was my life!’ — until you scratch the surface and go deeper. On top of this perfect life, they have an amazing sex life, until you realize there’s something else underneath that comes out because of the chaos on the inside in his soul.”
The trick for Skarsgård was to make this intense guy relatable: “He’s having an inner struggle, he’s conflicted, he has demons. He’s fighting it. He feels deep down that he doesn’t deserve her. To me, that was a key way into the relationship, to understand Perry, to feel inferior. He needs her. When they met, she was a talented, beautiful, smart, interesting woman. On the surface, he’s an alpha — but deep down, he’s insecure and spends his life waiting for the moment when she leaves him. In a weird, twisted way his way to control her is lashing out. In the moment of violence, he’s in control.”
Working with Vallée’s 360-degree, hand-held cameras gave Kidman and Skarsgård extraordinary freedom to map out their intensely sexual and increasingly violent encounters, which were filmed chronologically, so that they shot the cathartic Season 7 finale at the end. “From the first time I grab her in the first episode, it escalates to being very graphic and intense at the end,” he said. “It helped tremendously to find that arc.”
Both actors had worked with von Trier, so they knew how to improvise in the moment. “The physicality was improvised,” he said. “We didn’t release it. We showed up. We talk about it and then we jump in and see where it goes. Those days were intense and tough to shoot and emotionally very difficult. It was of great importance to check in with each other. It was exhausting and very tough.
“You show up and the whole room is yours to explore,” said Skarsgård. “It feels alive in a way you don’t get with traditional two-shot camera filming. It was exciting and fun working on this set: if Nicole and I discovered something in a take, when he’d yell cut, we’d jump back in five seconds later. I felt very free. Jean-Marc encouraged us try things and encouraged us to have fun, to take it where we wanted to go.”
The crazy sex tango between Celeste and Perry was fascinating for the actors to parse. “It’s so muddled,” he said. “What makes it difficult for Celeste to leave Perry, or come to a realization that’s he’s abusive, is that she feels partly responsible for it because their sex life is so wild and animalistic and intense. She feels, ‘Am I egging him on, pushing him to this place, taking him too far?’ He goes over the fine line between passion and lovemaking and becomes abusive. We wanted it to be confusing for the characters and the audience in the beginning. When it feels amazing and passionate super-intense, it can be physical in a great way. This is an addiction, so they enjoyed getting to that place in order to have a great sex life.”

[SPOILER ALERT]

Skarsgård knew from the start how the final party episode ends. They filmed over two weeks of night shoots with the women dressed as Audrey Hepburn and the men in Elvis garb. Of course, he was a panther in sleek black leather. “All of us in costume became so absurd and crazy,” he said. “If you’re going to go down, it’s a pretty cool way to go down. It got so primal and so animalistic and so violent. This guy is a predator who abuses one woman at a time. When they gang up on him, that’s his demise: They take down the wounded predator. In that moment of sheer panic, it’s all about getting out of there, grabbing his wife, and trying to escape. I loved to choreograph the violence of that. It looks like something out of a nature show, when a pack of smaller predators take down the larger predator.”
Latest Misfire: Skarsgård likes to take chances on risky material, which yields the occasional low-budget indie that doesn’t get a big theatrical push, like John Michael McDonagh’s crooked cop comedy War on Everyone opposite Michael Pena, which played well on the festival circuit before hitting OnDemand in January.
Current Gossip: He follows Yorkshire’s Leeds United football club, from when studied English at Leeds Metropolitan University. Based in New York, Skarsgård has been dating British model Alexa Chung since 2015, and has declared that he wants to have a big family.
Next Step: Duncan Jones’ dramatic thriller “Mute” (Netflix) is set 35 years in the future; it was shot in Berlin with Justin Theroux and Paul Rudd. He plays a German architect in James Kent’s World War II romantic triangle “The Aftermath” (Fox Searchlight), costarring Keira Knightley and Jason Clarke. Just filmed in Calgary, Alberta, Jeremy Saulnier’s “Hold the Dark” (Netflix, 2018), starring Jeffrey Wright and Riley Keogh, is “a dark, disturbing movie,” Skarsgard said. “I had an amazing time.”
Career Advice: Keep mixing it up. A well-reviewed, popular series like “True Blood” or “Big Little Lies” can make a huge impact on a star’s profile, more than a movie. And even if some edgier films aren’t widely seen, they still allow casting directors, producers, and filmmakers to see what you can do. That will only lead to more ambitious and demanding roles and inevitable awards to come.

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/06/big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard-emmys-1201840688/


----------



## AnBuW

Great staff about Alex, finally sth 'real' and about his work & talent not stupid gossips. Except for this part: "Based in New York, Skarsgård has been dating British model Alexa Chung since 2015, and has declared that he wants to have a big family." I would like to see her face when she reads this LOL


----------



## Askarbb

AnBuW said:


> Great staff about Alex, finally sth 'real' and about his work & talent not stupid gossips. Except for this part: "Based in New York, Skarsgård has been dating British model Alexa Chung since 2015, and has declared that he wants to have a big family." I would like to see her face when she reads this LOL


so you are glad he is being noticed for his career instead of just gossip but then bring gossip lmao. Alex has been saying that for years. It has been a well known thing he has been saying since before even meeting Alexa so I am sure she won't think anything of it.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Omg that bruise!!! Did not notice it until you guys pointed it out. Ouch looks painful.
> I hope the Emmy voting results in what we want it to. Fingers crossed don't want to jinx anything.


I didn't notice it either until it was pointed out. It is a strange location for a bruise. Did he start working on any recent films does anyone know? maybe it was from a stunt?


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> I didn't notice it either until it was pointed out. It is a strange location for a bruise. Did he start working on any recent films does anyone know? maybe it was from a stunt?


Yeah perhaps a stunt on hold the dark? Or a little brother? Lol


----------



## Esizzle

AnBuW said:


> Great staff about Alex, finally sth 'real' and about his work & talent not stupid gossips. Except for this part: "Based in New York, Skarsgård has been dating British model Alexa Chung since 2015, and has declared that he wants to have a big family." I would like to see her face when she reads this LOL


He has said in multiple interviews he wants a big family even before he started dating Alexa. But he also keeps saying he isn't in a hurry to get started lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Since he hasn't been filming for a while, I'm thinking little brother related is a real possibility.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Yeah perhaps a stunt on hold the dark? Or a little brother? Lol


Yea actually, that would make a lot of sense since he was in Sweden. I could see maybe playing with one of them and getting bruised. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> He has said in multiple interviews he wants a big family even before he started dating Alexa. But he also keeps saying he isn't in a hurry to get started lol


Lmao I liked when he was on Chelsea lately when he said he wanted to have more kids than his dad.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> Lmao I liked when he was on Chelsea lately when he said he wanted to have more kids than his dad.


Haha! I can only see him having one mayyyybe two kids. He is too old to have 9


I think his brother only has one kid. Unless he has another while I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I remembered that he did that one day shoot for Drunk History, but that was three weeks ago. So still more likely that it happened while at home.

As for his having as many or more children as Stellan, that's not going to happen, unless whoever the mom ends up being has quints and quads. So no.

I'd like a trailer soon:

Tomorrow is a big day for @*mute*! Technically, the last day of creative decisions on the film. After that it's all techy deliverables.
https://twitter.com/ManMadeMoon/status/874361368085966848


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

More from yesterday (June 11, 2017) at the *French Open*:









































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2n38azrg8/


----------



## Santress

..and more from Saturday, June 10, 2017, at the *French Open*:

















































































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3gt5pgkoo/


----------



## Santress

More from June 10, 2017 at the *French Open*:

















































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3gt5pgkoo/


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New fan photo of Alex at *Amida Kolgrill* (June 13, 2017, Stockholm):




“Today, we have had a star visit from Alexander Skarsgård, who is currently on the big screen in Tarzan and the Pretty Little Liars* series.”

-*amidakolgrill *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVSYObFB6Eq/

More from Sunday (June 11, 2017) at the *French Open*:





















































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/zb5u1bok/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Big Little Lies, Pretty Little Liars, whatever. 

IndieWire's prediction for Emmy Nominations:

*Emmy Predictions 2017: Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series or Movie*
*Can Alexander Skarsgard land a nomination as the most hated man in "Big Little Lies"?*
*Ben Travers*
Jun 12, 2017 6:30 pm      

Last Year’s Winner: Sterling K. Brown, “The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story”
Still Eligible: No.
Hot Streak: While HBO and FX have the most nominations in this category over the past six years, they each have won twice and both have lost twice (to PBS in 2014 and History in 2012).
Fun Fact: Beau Bridges is the only actor to win this category twice. He won for “The Positively True Adventures of the Alleged Texas Cheerleader-Murdering Mom” (1993) and “The Second Civil War” (1997).

The consistently crowded supporting actor category is again stacked with contenders this year. HBO and FX are at it again with enough offerings to fill the field by themselves (which FX almost did in 2016, with five of the six slots). First up, FX has “Fargo” and “Feud” as top competitors. David Thewlis and Michael Stuhlbarg are damn impressive in Season 3, while Alfred Molina and Stanley Tucci are well-liked actors playing respected historical figures.
HBO, meanwhile, will be backing the best actor playing the most despised character on TV: Alexander Skarsgard in “Big Little Lies.” They’ve also got Michael Kenneth Williams for “The Night Of,” since Riz Ahmed and John Turturro are both competing in the Lead Actor category. Throw in the great James Cromwell on “The Young Pope,” and HBO has enough options you’d almost be excused for forgetting about their _movies_. Leading the pack in that subset are Hank Azaria in “The Wizard of Lies” and Reg E Cathey in “The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks.”

OK, OK. HBO and FX are putting out a lot of limited series and movies, and they have been for a while. But the rest of television is catching up — and fast. “Sherlock” is a favorite with the TV Academy, and both Martin Freeman and Toby Jones could score nods this year. ABC is well-represented by Benito Martinez in “American Crime” and a few solid choices from “When We Rise” (namely David Hyde Pierce and Guy Pearce). Richard Dreyfus is hoping to represent Fox in “Shots Fired,” Johnny Flynn is up for “Genius,” and Martin Sheen rounds out the top contenders in “Anne of Green Gables.”

Below are IndieWire TV Critic Ben Travers’ predictions for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series (in alphabetical order), which will be updated throughout the awards season. Make sure to keep checking IndieWire for all the latest buzz and best highlights from the 2017 race, and read the rest of the predictions in all categories, as well.
Predicted Nominees:

Hank Azaria, “The Wizard of Lies”
Martin Freeman, “Sherlock: The Lying Detective”
Alfred Molina, “Feud: Bette & Joan”
Alexander Skarsgard, “Big Little Lies”
Stanley Tucci, “Feud: Bette & Joan”
Michael Kenneth Williams, “The Night Of”
Spoilers: David Thewlis, “Fargo”; Reg E. Cathey, “The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks”

In a Perfect World: James Cromwell, “The Young Pope”; Benito Martinez, “American Crime”; Toby Jones, “Sherlock: The Lying Detective”

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/06/20...-limited-series-movie-predictions-1201835781/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

GQ seems to not have noticed that Alex was dressed in LV and is now a brand ambassador, but they still liked the way he dressed:

*Alexander Skarsgard Got Spectator Style Just Right*
Watching any sport in the summertime can be painful, but watching a sport that comes with an unspoken dress code for its spectators raises a whole host of other issues. Summer tennis tournaments (see: French Open, Wimbledon, etc...) traditionally call for lightweight suits, crisp white shirts, straw hats, and other items along those gentlemanly lines, but, in 2017, fewer and fewer folks are treating spectator style with such seriousness. Alexander Skarsgard's pared down look at the French Open yesterday is a good example of how to dress way, way down at a sporting event without resorting to an oversized jersey and cargo shorts.

The actor, who was photographed leaving the men's singles final with his _Big Little Lies_ costar Nicole Kidman, wore a slim crewneck T-shirt, gray-blue chinos, and pristine white tennis sneakers. His only accessory was a pair of gray acetate sunglasses. The look walked the line between comfortable and polished quite perfectly. (Do we wish he'd found a way around stuffing his front pockets on both sides? Technically yeah, but when you're a 6'4" Swedish marvel, you can get away with those kinds of things.)

To take this outfit one step further go for a pair of pleated chinos in a slightly richer color, like Unis's high-rise, single-pleat Davis pants in ocean blue (below). That said, if pale-hued, flat-front chinos are more your speed, those certainly work too. Keep the crewneck slim and the sneakers white just as Alexander Skarsgard did, and do your own thing with the shades. The beauty of an outfit this simple is that you can wear pretty much any style of eyewear to cap things off. That, and get out the door and into the beer line more quickly than anyone in your crew.
http://www.gq.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-french-open-style


----------



## Esizzle

That black sweater from the restaurant yesterday is LV too. I wonder how many free goodies Alex and other ambassadors get. Lucky them! Can't wait for his next appearence. He looks good in LV


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> That black sweater from the restaurant yesterday is LV too. I wonder how many free goodies Alex and other ambassadors get. Lucky them! Can't wait for his next appearence. He looks good in LV



He looks good in LV's shirts, not so sure about the pants!  So far it looks like he's chosen the plainest/simplest shirts/pants, and not the one with noisy prints/patterns, which aren't that attractive. I do wonder what sort of freebies he's gotten from them over the past year, is it just clothes, did he get any luggage?  I still wonder what sort of freebies he got from Calvin Klein when he was with them, did he get a lifetime supply of underwear? 

A very short video of Alex and Nicole:

https://twitter.com/Havas_SE_Fr/status/874933428751413248

Alex related excerpt of a Jean-Marc Vallee interview:
*How tough were the fight scenes between Kidman and Alexander Skarsgard, who plays her husband?*
Nicole, Alex and I all committed to this and wanted to be faithful to the material. There was some talking about how we were going to shoot this, but at the same time we wanted this to feel real and authentic. We [said], "Why don't we shoot the rehearsals and see how it goes." It was really violent. We tried to cut as little as possible and just shoot and capture as much as possible. It makes you feel uncomfortable watching it, and it feels messy because it's not perfect — it doesn't feel stagey. Our actors were willing to do that and go there. Sometimes they hurt themselves a bit, but never to a point where it was dangerous. That was the nature of the scenes, and I was impressed by what they did and how they did it. It had an impact on them and us all.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...oting-real-authentic-fight-scenes-q-a-1011478

Glastonbury is next week, I wonder if Alex will be there.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

Another from the *French Open* (June 11, 2017). He looks tired... or it could be the lighting.







It was @RG17 for our teams and #Jeff1609, to which a certain Nicole asked a photo! #WilliamLaStar

https://twitter.com/Havas_SE_Fr/status/874344473395945473


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> Another from the *French Open* (June 11, 2017). He looks tired... or it could be the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was @RG17 for our teams and #Jeff1609, to which a certain Nicole asked a photo! #WilliamLaStar
> 
> https://twitter.com/Havas_SE_Fr/status/874344473395945473



Tired and sunburnt, but I think he probably had an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

Alex is featured in *The Wrap’s* Emmy digital issue about “Miniseries/Movies” (June 14, 2017).

You can read the issue online here:

https://www.thewrap.com/emmywrap-2017-miniseries-movies/

From *The Wrap.com*:





*NO TOUGH GUY
Alexander Skarsgård , Big Little Lies*

By MATT DONNELLY

Photographed by CORINA MARIE

BigLittle Lies is something of a case of déjà vu for Alexander Skarsgård .

  The actor had already cut his teeth on an HBO ensemble drama that captivated national attention, Alan Ball’s True Blood. And three years after
the steamy fantasy series wrapped, Skarsgård returned to the network’s employ as a co-star to some impressive female leads in Big Little Lies’ - Reese Witherspoon, Laura Dern, Zoë Kravitz and his scene partner and
onscreen wife, Nicole Kidman.

  But the conversation around his stoic businessman, Perry Wright, is not the same as the jubilant chatter for his oft-nude True Blood vampire Eric Northman. Wright is a physically and emotionally abusive husband in director Jean-Marc Vallee’s limited series, with his behavior escalating violently to a fatal end. Luckily, Skarsgård was shooting two projects abroad while Lies came to air. He had no idea the sensation the show had become, or how vilified he was in reviews and on social media.

  But he did know that the production took a toll. “It was very tough to shoot those scenes when I beat her. They were horrible,” Skarsgård said. “The way Jean-Marc works is very organic. He doesn’t care much about continuity or tape marks on the floor. You get to really explore the space, which is wonderful. But that also means that we had to play those entire scenes from beginning to end.”

  The fictional family's Monterey, California home was actually shot on a soundstage at Sony—and after 12-hour days of abuse, the actors used L.A. traffic to console each other. “You sit in rush-hour traffic on your way home, and it was very important after a day of that to check in with each other,” Skarsgård said. “It’s physically tough and emotionally draining.”

  He doesn’t get the kindest looks at the grocery store, he admitted, now that he’s returned to the States. But there was a small reward in playing Perry. The final set piece of Lies is a school fundraiser, where the men dress as their favorite Elvis Presley incarnation and the women took on Audrey Hepburn. “That felt like an extended wrap party for two weeks,” he said. “Until they all killed me.”

Source: Matt Donnelly for TheWrap.com

https://www.thewrap.com/emmywrap-2017-miniseries-movies/

Photo by Corina Marie

The Library's digital scan


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN.
He looks good. I love the scruffy, blue sweater look.

New fan photos of Alex at *Boulebar Tanto* (June 16, 2017, Stockholm):






“#wow# alexander skarsgård #true blood.”

-*daniela_elena_ctn* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVa7nM1HEkX/?taken-by=daniela_elena_ctn






“Asked Skarsgård if we were going to boula. He thought I said ****ing. # skånskanärminbästavän.”

-*hejemmi* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVagu6fnzW8/


----------



## Santress

From ASN via instagram:

Another from yesterday in Stockholm (June 16, 2017):






 “What a night! Celebrated my 25-year-old with the best friends in the world and myself & Alexander Skarsgård! Do not be ashamed! .”

-*lisaelinkarolina* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVcRAaNgeI7/?taken-by=lisaelinkarolina


----------



## Santress

Shared on instagram today from Milan, Italy (June 17, 2017):






“Alexander Skarsgård, Mikael Schiller and Jonathan Hirschfeld for dinner with Eytys in Milan. #milano #mfw #eytys.”

-*daniellindstrom* instagram   

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVdILwRhyzM/?taken-by=daniellindstrom






“Mysets myyys. ❤️.”

-*hrschfld* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/hrschfld/


----------



## AnBuW

On Saturday 17/06 Pixie Geldof got married in Majorca and of course Alexa Chung was one of her braidmaids. Alexander knows Pixie, but it seems he wasn't there, so probably he and Alexa are over. I would like my boyfriend to be with me at my best friend's wedding.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So now he's in Milan, hanging out with fashionable Swedes at the beginning of Milan's Men's Fashion Week (weekend it seems, since it's only 3 days), work and/or play?

ETA: It is a bit surprising that he wasn't at that wedding, since it's not as if he hasn't been to other weddings of her friends. Are they over? I don't know, if he doesn't show up at Glastonbury next week I'd say yes.


----------



## Chloe302225

AnBuW said:


> On Saturday 17/06 Pixie Geldof got married in Majorca and of course Alexa Chung was one of her braidmaids. Alexander knows Pixie, but it seems he wasn't there, so probably he and Alexa are over. I would like my boyfriend to be with me at my best friend's wedding.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> So now he's in Milan, hanging out with fashionable Swedes at the beginning of Milan's Men's Fashion Week (weekend it seems, since it's only 3 days), work and/or play?
> 
> ETA: It is a bit surprising that he wasn't at that wedding, since it's not as if he hasn't been to other weddings of her friends. Are they over? I don't know, if he doesn't show up at Glastonbury next week I'd say yes.



I wouldnt be so definitive about the end of their relationship if he is not at Glatonbury. Alexa might not be their since she seems to be putting in alot of effort to get and keep her clothing line a sucess. Even if Alexa is there alone, they have gone long stretches without being seen publicly and still seemingingly be in a relationship. I remember when most thought their relationship was definity over when Alexa didnt go to the family holiday over Christmas and then they were seen together again most recently at the Met Gala. They go long stretches without being seen together in public but are apparently still together, it seems to work for them.


----------



## Askarbb

Chloe302225 said:


> I wouldnt be so definitive about the end of their relationship if he is not at Glatonbury. Alexa might not be their since she seems to be putting in alot of effort to get and keep her clothing line a sucess. Even if Alexa is there alone, they have gone long stretches without being seen publicly and still seemingingly be in a relationship. I remember when most thought their relationship was definity over when Alexa didnt go to the family holiday over Christmas and then they were seen together again most recently at the Met Gala. They go long stretches without being seen together in public but are apparently still together, it seems to work for them.



I am going to have to agree that that won't be a definitive indicator that they are broken up but  people can  break up and get back together?! It is still possible they did break up and just got back together. I still find it really crappy that he wasn't at least at the after party for Alexa's fashion launch. Almost every movie premiere of his she attended and he couldn't even manage to show up for one launch? I wonder why! He didn't seem to have to work so why wouldn't you go to show support?  I still don't see that as a relationship. If you spend more time apart than together in my opinion you are not actually together.  I have spent more time with my friends than they have spent with each other in their entire relationship.


----------



## Askarbb

AnBuW said:


> On Saturday 17/06 Pixie Geldof got married in Majorca and of course Alexa Chung was one of her braidmaids. Alexander knows Pixie, but it seems he wasn't there, so probably he and Alexa are over. I would like my boyfriend to be with me at my best friend's wedding.


She got married???? Congrats to her. I don't know why he wasn't there but I don't think that that means they are over.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> She got married???? Congrats to her. I don't know why he wasn't there but I don't think that that means they are over.


I'm new here, but I think they are friends with benefits, when they see each other. It's not a relationship I would want to be in!!!!


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> I'm new here, but I think they are friends with benefits, when they see each other. It's not a relationship I would want to be in!!!!


Welcome! That would make far more sense. I am with you there. Not my kind of relationship.


----------



## Esizzle

Maybe he missed the wedding on Saturday because he was in Milan for LV duties. I think they are broken up too or else he would have gone to her label launch. I hope LV gives Alex some new clothes this weekend because I am bored of that gray tshirt already. Alex's worn that like 6 times in the past two weeks. Alex is looking good in Milan. 

Where does Alex stay when he is in Sweden? His mom's or dad's? Or with his brothers?


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Welcome! That would make far more sense. I am with you there. Not my kind of relationship.


Thank you!!!!!! Yep!!! It is a real odd relationship , if it is one!!!! If he was my boy friend , he better walk the red carpet with me!!!!!!


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> Maybe he missed the wedding on Saturday because he was in Milan for LV duties. I think they are broken up too or else he would have gone to her label launch. I hope LV gives Alex some new clothes this weekend because I am bored of that gray tshirt already. Alex's worn that like 6 times in the past two weeks. Alex is looking good in Milan.
> 
> Where does Alex stay when he is in Sweden? His mom's or dad's? Or with his brothers?



Maybe all of them? Maybe he spreads the love around? I don't know. I know that would be what I would do if I were away from them for a long time. Gustaf was in California the same time as Alex so maybe this time Alex stayed with his mom then his dad? He said in an interview before he likes to go to his sisters because there isn't any water and you have to bathe in the lake.


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> Thank you!!!!!! Yep!!! It is a real odd relationship , if it is one!!!! If he was my boy friend , he better walk the red carpet with me!!!!!!


Same. I could see in the beginning but not now.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> Maybe all of them? Maybe he spreads the love around? I don't know. I know that would be what I would do if I were away from them for a long time. Gustaf was in California the same time as Alex so maybe this time Alex stayed with his mom then his dad? He said in an interview before he likes to go to his sisters because there isn't any water and you have to bathe in the lake.


I cant remember if its his dad or his mom that still in live in the same apartment he grew up in. The one with 7 rooms. That has enough room for all the skarsgards


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> I cant remember if its his dad or his mom that still in live in the same apartment he grew up in. The one with 7 rooms. That has enough room for all the skarsgards


I think it's his mom, his dad and wife moved around the block or something. Does anyone know what kind of doctor his mom is? Just curious.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Chloe302225 said:


> I wouldnt be so definitive about the end of their relationship if he is not at Glatonbury. Alexa might not be their since she seems to be putting in alot of effort to get and keep her clothing line a sucess. Even if Alexa is there alone, they have gone long stretches without being seen publicly and still seemingingly be in a relationship. I remember when most thought their relationship was definity over when Alexa didnt go to the family holiday over Christmas and then they were seen together again most recently at the Met Gala. They go long stretches without being seen together in public but are apparently still together, it seems to work for them.





Askarbb said:


> I am going to have to agree that that won't be a definitive indicator that they are broken up but  people can  break up and get back together?! It is still possible they did break up and just got back together. I still find it really crappy that he wasn't at least at the after party for Alexa's fashion launch. Almost every movie premiere of his she attended and he couldn't even manage to show up for one launch? I wonder why! He didn't seem to have to work so why wouldn't you go to show support?  I still don't see that as a relationship. If you spend more time apart than together in my opinion you are not actually together.  I have spent more time with my friends than they have spent with each other in their entire relationship.



I didn't think they'd broken up over the holidays, since they'd just spent several days together, I think it just indicated that she's seemingly uncomfortable around large numbers of his family when they're not in the States.
They've gone long stretches of not being papped, but being noted by fans, so we knew they were still together.
I'd actually take Glasto as an indicator, since they went together two years ago, and he didn't go last year only because he was promoting Tarzan. She always goes, and it is a way to promote her line, just because she'll be photographed a lot and I'm presuming she has more festival appropriate wear as well. And if he's not working there's not a reason not to go, unless she was the primary reason he was going.




ellasam said:


> I think it's his mom, his dad and wife moved around the block or something. Does anyone know what kind of doctor his mom is? Just curious.



My has the 7 bedroom apartment from his childhood and I believe she's an addictions specialist.


----------



## AnBuW

Yes, Alexander's mother is a doctor.  Right now My Skarsgård specializes in alcohol addiction as she herself is a recovering alcoholic. But I'm not sure what exactly was her first specialization, I read somewhere she was a general doctor, but it wasn't really a reliable source. She's very open about her own past struggels and works a lot, so I think she's good at what she does.
http://myskarsgard.se/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Maybe he missed the wedding on Saturday because he was in Milan for LV duties. I think they are broken up too or else he would have gone to her label launch. I hope LV gives Alex some new clothes this weekend because I am bored of that gray tshirt already. Alex's worn that like 6 times in the past two weeks. Alex is looking good in Milan.
> 
> Where does Alex stay when he is in Sweden? His mom's or dad's? Or with his brothers?



It looks like he's in Milan for some work-related duties, but not LV, he's at Tod's presentation/party. If he does something for LV for MFW I'm presuming that it'd be the Paris one, which is the beginning of this week.
And he's not dressed in grey! 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfDm4xBBia/?taken-by=matthew_marden

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfBbDZBrh5/?hl=en

He does love his grey t-shirts though, all 800 of them. 

Even knowing he's in Milan for work, still not sure about the status of the relationship, they've not been spotted together in the weeks since he finished working in LA.

ETA: I think My did start out in family practice, I thought Sam had as well. She had a very tough time health wise, both with the cancer and the alcoholism, so I'm glad to see her doing well and doing good.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, AnBuW & Buckeye!

From twitter/instagram via ASN:

More photos of Alex in Italy including shots of him at *Villa Necchi Campiglio* for the *Tod’s* show (June 18, 2017, Milan).

Video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfJNUAgWj_/?taken-by=vanityfairitalia

“Hello Alexander Skarsgård, in a time of relaxation during #mfw @villanecchicampiglio @tods #alexanderskarsgard #ciaovanityfair @paolajacobbi.”

-*Vanity Fair Italia* instagram







“Alex in Milan's finest garden. ✨ #milano #mfw #villanecchi #alexander skarsgard.”

-*daniellindstrom* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfBbDZBrh5/







 “#surfintods #mmfw @villanecchi @tods  #love #milan.”

-*luciacafarelli* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfCao6gt4n/






“Being super creepy with Alexander Skarsgård @tods #fanboy @nicksullivanesq.

-*matthew_marden* twitter/instagram

https://twitter.com/matthew_marden/status/876455341797650432

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfDm4xBBia/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks really good this weekend.
I am amused by the fact that he dressed like this to the TB 2008 premiere:





(from Zimbio)
and the April 2009 Grey Gardens premiere:



(Zimbio)
and now gets paid to go to the French Open and hang out at Italian villas to promote men's wear.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks really good this weekend.
> I am amused by the fact that he dressed like this to the TB 2008 premiere: now that's funny!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from Zimbio)
> and the April 2009 Grey Gardens premiere:
> 
> 
> 
> (Zimbio)
> and now gets paid to go to the French Open and hang out at Italian villas to promote men's wear.


----------



## Esizzle

Hmm so he is an ambassador for Louis Vuitton AND Toms now? Cool. More events and more pics and nice clothes. I like his green outfit today. He cut his hair too short though. I liked the length at the French open


----------



## Santress

More from today in Italy (June 18, 2017):






“Roberto Cacciola with Alexander Skargsgård guest @tods, beard and hair ... ?? !!
Made ✔️, thanks to Alexander, it was a pleasure soon! # AlexanderSkarsgard #Tods #MFW #FashionWeek #BarberiaCerva # ViaCerva20 #Milano
#WithTheBarberYouCan #ScegliLaTuaPostazione • #TheBarber #Barberia #Barber #BarberShop #Barber #BarberTime
#Barbering #Uomo #OnlyForMen #Shaving #HairCut #Barba #Beard #BeardLife #MenStyle #BarberShopConnect #InstaDaily #Instagram #Actor #Movie #Hollywood."

-*barberiacerva* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfTtFhlIb5/






"Team Esquire in Italy with the casual Alexander Skarsgård run-in. #MFW @tods."

-*esquire* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfNnMmhJuC/?taken-by=esquire


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks really good this weekend.
> I am amused by the fact that he dressed like this to the TB 2008 premiere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from Zimbio)
> and the April 2009 Grey Gardens premiere:
> 
> 
> 
> (Zimbio)
> and now gets paid to go to the French Open and hang out at Italian villas to promote men's wear.


Why did you have to remind us of these outfits?! HAHA!


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It looks like he's in Milan for some work-related duties, but not LV, he's at Tod's presentation/party. If he does something for LV for MFW I'm presuming that it'd be the Paris one, which is the beginning of this week.
> And he's not dressed in grey!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfDm4xBBia/?taken-by=matthew_marden
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfBbDZBrh5/?hl=en
> 
> He does love his grey t-shirts though, all 800 of them.
> 
> Even knowing he's in Milan for work, still not sure about the status of the relationship, they've not been spotted together in the weeks since he finished working in LA.
> 
> ETA: I think My did start out in family practice, I thought Sam had as well. She had a very tough time health wise, both with the cancer and the alcoholism, so I'm glad to see her doing well and doing good.


haha! He does love his gray shirts but he is looking really nice with all the green hues today.

Specialization in Sweden is so different that America it seems like. Is addiction specialist even a thing or does his mom just chooses to work in that area because she is good with it? I think her title would still be family medicine. Sounds like Sam actually did a residency to specialize in anesthesia and ICU medicine.


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> Hmm so he is an ambassador for Louis Vuitton AND Toms now? Cool. More events and more pics and nice clothes. I like his green outfit today. He cut his hair too short though. I liked the length at the French open


I'm still in doubt that he's working with them officially. Don't they usually announce their spokesmodels more publicly than shoving them out on a tennis court? Like they did with Michelle Williams and Jennifer Connolly? Or like Prada did with Adrien Brody, Jamie Bell, Willem Dafoe, Christoph Waltz, etc.


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm still in doubt that he's working with them officially. Don't they usually announce their spokesmodels more publicly than shoving them out on a tennis court? Like they did with Michelle Williams and Jennifer Connolly? Or like Prada did with Adrien Brody, Jamie Bell, Willem Dafoe, Christoph Waltz, etc.


He has been wearing LV for the past couple weeks  and he was featured on LV's Instagram with the trophy. Maybe it was a one time thing? I guess we will know for sure if he comes to LV men's fashion shows.
Maybe they shot some editorials or videos already but will release it later?


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> He has been wearing LV for the past couple weeks  and he was featured on LV's Instagram with the trophy. Maybe it was a one time thing? I guess we will know for sure if he comes to LV men's fashion shows.
> Maybe they shot some editorials or videos already but will release it later?


Just because you wear a designer doesn't mean you work for them. He's worn a lot of designers over the years. As far as I know Nicole Kidman isn't a spokesperson for them and she was at the French Open too. Of course they would feature him on their IG page if he's wearing them. All designers do that. Just look at Dior's page. But I guess we'll know after Paris.


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> Just because you wear a designer doesn't mean you work for them. He's worn a lot of designers over the years. As far as I know Nicole Kidman isn't a spokesperson for them and she was at the French Open too. Of course they would feature him on their IG page if he's wearing them. All designers do that. Just look at Dior's page. But I guess we'll know after Paris.


No no I meant he has been wearing freebies that LV gave him in his personal time, not on the red carpet. I guess celebs get freebies all the time though. Alex was in LV's behind the scenes video too unveiling the trophy. But yes could just be a one time thing for him and Nicole.


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> More from today in Italy (June 18, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Roberto Cacciola with Alexander Skargsgård guest @tods, beard and hair ... ?? !!
> Made ✔️, thanks to Alexander, it was a pleasure soon! # AlexanderSkarsgard #Tods #MFW #FashionWeek #BarberiaCerva # ViaCerva20 #Milano
> #WithTheBarberYouCan #ScegliLaTuaPostazione • #TheBarber #Barberia #Barber #BarberShop #Barber #BarberTime
> #Barbering #Uomo #OnlyForMen #Shaving #HairCut #Barba #Beard #BeardLife #MenStyle #BarberShopConnect #InstaDaily #Instagram #Actor #Movie #Hollywood."
> 
> -*barberiacerva* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfTtFhlIb5/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Team Esquire in Italy with the casual Alexander Skarsgård run-in. #MFW @tods."
> 
> -*esquire* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfNnMmhJuC/?taken-by=esquire


----------



## ellasam

Is that his hotel room where he got his hair cut?!?!?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Why did you have to remind us of these outfits?! HAHA!



Because it's fun! 



Esizzle said:


> haha! He does love his gray shirts but he is looking really nice with all the green hues today.
> 
> Specialization in Sweden is so different that America it seems like. Is addiction specialist even a thing or does his mom just chooses to work in that area because she is good with it? I think her title would still be family medicine. Sounds like Sam actually did a residency to specialize in anesthesia and ICU medicine.



He does look good in green, I wish he'd wear it more. Or the dark blues.

I don't think the addictions specialization is that different than the US, she may have done multiple residencies/fellowships for the specialty though.

https://www.asam.org/public-resources/what-is-an-addiction-specialist




ellasam said:


> Is that his hotel room where he got his hair cut?!?!?



Probably, Tod's probably put people up at the hotel and had the barber go there for whomever needed it, much easier that way.


----------



## Esizzle

He looks really good but too much gel in his hair and that little blonde strip at the front is cute but it needs to be styled better. LOL. I just bought some Toms shoes yesterday, Alex and I have the same taste in fashion lololol


----------



## Santress

Two more:









“Hottest man pick a TOD'S Gommino #Alexander Skarsgård #Tods #mygommino @tods.”

-*justin.mensuno* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfiOUfFpSJ/?taken-by=justin.mensuno


----------



## Chloe302225

Esizzle said:


> He looks really good but too much gel in his hair and that little blonde strip at the front is cute but it needs to be styled better. LOL. I just bought some Toms shoes yesterday, Alex and I have the same taste in fashion lololol


Do you mean Tods because that is the fashion show Alexander is at or he is currently wearing Tom's to the Tods show.


----------



## Esizzle

Chloe302225 said:


> Do you mean Tods because that is the fashion show Alexander is at or he is currently wearing Tom's to the Tods show.


...omg I confused toms with tods. haha!! I guess Alex and I dont have the same fashion sense. Im embarrassed haha


----------



## Chloe302225

Esizzle said:


> ...omg I confused toms with tods. haha!! I guess Alex and I dont have the same fashion sense. Im embarrassed haha


No need to be embarrassed, there is a 1 letter difference between the name of the two brands.


----------



## Esizzle

I dont think this was ever posted here (sorry for repost if they were)






*Duncan Jones*‏ @ManMadeMoon
WOW MOM!! @mute figures from LEGO! COOOOL! Now I can join in with all the other kids playing sf noir thrillers!


LOL at Alex's lego being so much taller than the other two!! I hope a release date is announced soon for Mute.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> No no I meant he has been wearing freebies that LV gave him in his personal time, not on the red carpet. I guess celebs get freebies all the time though. Alex was in LV's behind the scenes video too unveiling the trophy. But yes could just be a one time thing for him and Nicole.



I don't think it's a true contracted endorsement deal with either, like with Calvin Klein, Bag's correct that we'd have heard of that by now.
Jeanne Yang dresses him in both LV and Tod's when she styles him. I think that all parties involved were happy with the results and so now he does the paid appearances for them, but northing formal. With both Nicole and Alex at the French Open it could have been Emmy promo, but since it wasn't presented that way I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't some LV marketing person who was a BLL fan and decided it would be funny to have them at a tennis event, considering their character's history with tennis rackets. Or that could have just been a coincidence.



Esizzle said:


> He looks really good but too much gel in his hair and that little blonde strip at the front is cute but it needs to be styled better. LOL. I just bought some Toms shoes yesterday, Alex and I have the same taste in fashion lololol



I like it this way, it's still better than when it's much longer and he sweeps it back.



Esizzle said:


> I dont think this was ever posted here (sorry for repost if they were)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Duncan Jones*‏ @ManMadeMoon
> WOW MOM!! @mute figures from LEGO! COOOOL! Now I can join in with all the other kids playing sf noir thrillers!
> 
> 
> LOL at Alex's lego being so much taller than the other two!! I hope a release date is announced soon for Mute.



I saw this earlier and wasn't sure if it was really real, It's funny.


----------



## Santress

Another pic plus some info. about Alex's summer plans and filming dates.

Dodgy translation courtesy of Google:

*Café met Alexander Skarsgård in Milan today, sharing the star of honor at men's fashion week*






Café met today with the Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, 40, (currently in Big Little Lies) at the presentation of the Italian clothing and accessories brand Tod's upcoming summer collection.

“Fun to be here. I will spend two weeks in Italy and then there will be a lot of Sweden this summer. I will not film again until autumn," says Alexander.

Today he was dressed in Tod’s and was shown around in the famous Villa Necchi Campiglio by the trademark owner Diego Della Valle (same man who financed the renovation of the Colosseum in Rome for 250 million.).

Source: *daniel.cafe.se*

http://daniel.cafe.se/milano-alexander-skarsgard-spred-stjarnglans-pa-modeveckan/


----------



## Kitkath70

After hearing what he's doing for the Summer I think he and Alexa have definitely broken up. He would have been at her clothing line party and at Pixie's wedding if they were still together. Looks like Glastonbury is off the  itinerary too. We'll see if she shows up in Sweden.  He needs a nice long break at home with his family.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think it's a true contracted endorsement deal with either, like with Calvin Klein, Bag's correct that we'd have heard of that by now.
> Jeanne Yang dresses him in both LV and Tod's when she styles him. I think that all parties involved were happy with the results and so now he does the paid appearances for them, but northing formal. With both Nicole and Alex at the French Open it could have been Emmy promo, but since it wasn't presented that way I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't some LV marketing person who was a BLL fan and decided it would be funny to have them at a tennis event, considering their character's history with tennis rackets. Or that could have just been a coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it this way, it's still better than when it's much longer and he sweeps it back.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this earlier and wasn't sure if it was really real, It's funny.


Slick back hair is the worst.


----------



## Esizzle

Two weeks in Italy?!? What is he doing for two weeks?? Family vacation?

I'm glad he has the summer off. He deserves it. I wonder which one of the multiple movies he has signed up for will film in the fall.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So two weeks in Italy? How horrible for him! /s.
ETA: What's he doing? Being a tourist, eating and drinking and sightseeing?

So The Dwarf and The Kill Team are delayed/not happening. It'll be nice for him to have a summer off, and yeah it looks like no Glasto, he usually mentions when he's going to festivals, since he's enjoyed them so much.
As to which one he's filming, Hummingbird Project is scheduled for October, though it could be Fever Heart , which I think was delayed until September.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> After hearing what he's doing for the Summer I think he and Alexa have definitely broken up. He would have been at her clothing line party and at Pixie's wedding if they were still together. Looks like Glastonbury is off the  itinerary too. We'll see if she shows up in Sweden.  He needs a nice long break at home with his family.



I agree I think they're done. Or they hook up when they happen to see each other, still one weird relationship! He talks about wanting a family he needs to get on it! He's forty!!!!


----------



## Santress

From *Just Jared* via ASN:

Alex at the *Tod’s Men’s Spring/Summer 2018 Presentation at Villa Necchi Campiglio* in Milan, Italy (June 18, 2017).







Source:  *Tod's* via *Just Jared *

http://www.justjared.com/2017/06/18...shows-support-for-tods-at-milan-fashion-week/


----------



## Santress

A new one from Sunday (June 18, 2017) plus a better quality of a previous pic:





Source:  *ElleChina* @ *Weibo.com*

http://weibo.com/ellechina


----------



## Santress

Candids of Alex & Dada out and about in Milan, Italy yesterday (June 18, 2017):

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/mprs51py/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/mprs51py/


----------



## Esizzle

His nose is so sunburnt! What does Dada Flair do for work? And how does Alex decide which one of his friends gets to go to these fancy trips with him?


----------



## Kitkath70

Dada is a musician.  He probably picks who is available, who he likes to hang out with and who he hasn't seen in a while.  I think he has a few who also work as handlers when he's working like Bjorn and Keith have done in the past.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
That sounds about right, he picks whoever's available. 

Alex's category doesn't exist for the TCA awards, but BLL did get some noms:
The runaway success of _The Handmaid's Tale_ shows no signs of stopping, as it leads the nominations for the upcoming Television Critics Association Awards with four nods.
_This Is Us_ and _Atlanta_ also racked up an impressive four nominations each for the 2017 TCA Awards, including lining up against _The Handmaid's Tale_ for Program of the Year.
_Big Little Lies_ and _Stranger Things_ earned three nominations each, and are joined by _The Leftovers_ as the six shows battle it out for the prestigious Program of the Year gong.
The winners of the 33rd annual TCA Awards will be announced later this summer on Saturday, August 5 during the TCA's press tour.
http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/the-ha...hings-tca-awards-nominations-big-little-lies/
http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...runners-face-off-first-for-tv-critics-prizes/

Voting for the Emmy nominations ends next week.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info., Buckeye!

From instagram today (June 20, 2017), a new outtake of Alex photographed by *Hunter and Gatti* for *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016):







“#alexander skarsgard by @hunterandgatti @hgartgallery #paint #art #art watchers #rosellon285 #big little lies #pablo.”

-*Hunterandgatti* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVkDhyojv0Z/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That would be a lovely picture. If they hadn't drawn on his face. Why.Did.They.Draw.On.His.Face?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*‘Big Little Lies’ Star Alexander Skarsgard on Abuse Scenes: ‘Those Days Were Horrible’ (Video)*

“We just kind of had to check in with each other after every take,” HBO show lead tells TheWrap

Linda Ge | June 20, 2017 @ 11:56 AM

Perhaps not surprisingly, “Big Little Lies” star Alexander Skarsgard found the scenes in which his character had to brutally abuse his wife, played by Nicole Kidman, very challenging to shoot.

“It was an extraordinary experience and I couldn’t have asked for a better partner than Nicole, but it was very tough to shoot those physical scenes where I beat her, [those] were horrible to shoot,” Skarsgard told TheWrap, revealing director Jean-Marc Vallee’s naturalistic, organic style of shooting that required long takes. “There were a couple of scenes in the bedroom, it was very violent, they were tough to shoot. Those days were horrible.”
The HBO series actor also revealed the scenes were shot in Los Angeles and he and Kidman had to work to make sure they didn’t take any of the baggage from the day home with them.
See the video above, where Skarsgard also discussed his first audition (it was for “Zoolander”) and whether he’s a binge-watcher or a once-a-weeker when it comes to TV.

“We kind of just had to check in with each other after every take,” Skarsgard said. “Especially at the end of a long day, because it’s so weird going from doing that for 10 to 12 hours… to then jump in your car and you’re in rush hour traffic on your way home. It was very important, after a day of that, to check in with each other. They were obviously physically tough, but emotionally draining [too] and it’s horrible doing that stuff
http://www.thewrap.com/big-little-lies-star-alexander-skarsgard-abuse-scenes-days-horrible-video/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Wrap's IG has a new photo of Alex:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVlFvoLAZCt/?taken-by=thewrap&hl=en


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

Here is the pic from *The Wrap*:






“Now on the Site: ‘Big Little Lies’ Star Alexander Skarsgard on Abuse Scenes: ‘Those Days Were Horrible’ (: @corinamariephotography/ Creative Director: @guerin_ad) #emmys #thewrap #biglittlelies #emmyquickie.” 

-*TheWrap* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVlFvoLAZCt/

Photographer *Corina Marie* has also shared an untagged version of the pic that appeared in Emmy Magazine on her instagram/website:






"Why hello #alexanderskarsgård Very scary in #biglittlelies , totally lovely in person. me #creativedirector @guerin_ad #stylist @jeanneyangstyle #alexanderskarsgard."

-*CorinaMariePhoto* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVk4TbxFI-d/?taken-by=corinamariephoto


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> Dada is a musician.  He probably picks who is available, who he likes to hang out with and who he hasn't seen in a while.  I think he has a few who also work as handlers when he's working like Bjorn and Keith have done in the past.


What are handlers supposed to do? Does he pay his handlers?


----------



## Grande Latte

He's not my typical handsome guy. I prefer traditional good looking boys, and for some reason I think he looks wicked. A bit evil. But his performance in Big Little Lies is incredible. The chemistry he has with Nicole Kidman was OFF THE CHARTS!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> What are handlers supposed to do? Does he pay his handlers?



Does he pay Bjorne and Keith? Probably not, but they probably get free trips. Are they handlers? Wingmen when he's single? Perhaps? What's a handler, someone who deals with things for him, but I suspect in many cases if it's a professional appearance there are other people to do that now, whether it's the studio, his management, etc.



Grande Latte said:


> He's not my typical handsome guy. I prefer traditional good looking boys, and for some reason I think he looks wicked. A bit evil. But his performance in Big Little Lies is incredible. The chemistry he has with Nicole Kidman was OFF THE CHARTS!


Why do you think he looks evil, wicked?


----------



## Kitkath70

Think the first time I actually saw Bjorn in action was at a Comic Con after party.  He helped Alex and Ryan Kwaten maneuver through the paparazzi and autograph seekers.  He's done quite a few others over the years.  Alex has professionals when he is doing official signings at premieres.  It's the off hour stuff like parties and walking between venues that you see Bjorn basically watching Alex's back and running interference when needed.  Keith has done it too, though he seems to be there more for the fun and the women.  Love how Alex keeps talking on his phone and ignoring everyone in the video.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Emmys 2017: Supporting Actor, Limited Series or Movie — Dream Nominees*
By Team TVLine / June 21 2017, 7:13 AM PDT
In 2016, FX’s awards phenom_ The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story_ dominated Emmy’s Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series or Movie category, snagging three of the six nominations (and yielding the ultimate winner in Sterling K. Brown). While it’s unlikely any single project will sweep the race _this_ year, you can count on acclaimed minis _Fargo_, _Feud_ and _Big Little Lies_ to snag at least one, possibly two slots apiece. 

Emmys 2017: Supporting Actor, Limited Series -- Dream Nominees

But how did the prestige trio fare on our 15th and final Dream Emmy short list? *Flip through the gallery to the right — or click here for direct access— to find out, and then weigh in with your own Dream Emmy nominations in the comments.*

For the record, Emmy voting is currently underway and will wrap up on June 26. The nominations themselves will be unveiled on July 13. Meanwhile, the 69th Primetime Emmy Awards ceremony, hosted by _Late Show_ frontman Stephen Colbert, is set to air on Sunday, Sept. 17 on CBS.
*ALEXANDER SKARSGARD, BIG LITTLE LIES*
*WHY HE DESERVES A NOD:* Yep, no way to sugarcoat this: Celeste’s abusive, controlling husband Perry was a real piece of s—t. But that just speaks to how masterful Skarsgard’s performance was. He channeled Perry’s frightening sadistic streak, and also his genuine remorse when he realized he’d gone too far. In a way, it was as brave a performance as his co-star Nicole Kidman’s — portraying the ugly truth of domestic violence without making excuses or tacking on a fake happy ending — and just as deserving of recognition
http://tvline.com/gallery/2017-emmy...ting-actor-dream-emmy-nominations/#!4/alex-s/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Kitkath70 said:


> Think the first time I actually saw Bjorn in action was at a Comic Con after party.  He helped Alex and Ryan Kwaten maneuver through the paparazzi and autograph seekers.  He's done quite a few others over the years.  Alex has professionals when he is doing official signings at premieres.  It's the off hour stuff like parties and walking between venues that you see Bjorn basically watching Alex's back and running interference when needed.  Keith has done it too, though he seems to be there more for the fun and the women.  Love how Alex keeps talking on his phone and ignoring everyone in the video.



Dang it, I miss the PopCandies videos. Those were gold.


----------



## audiogirl

Grande Latte said:


> He's not my typical handsome guy. I prefer traditional good looking boys, and for some reason I think he looks wicked. A bit evil. But his performance in Big Little Lies is incredible. The chemistry he has with Nicole Kidman was OFF THE CHARTS!


I guess he looks evil to you because of Perry in BLL. He jokes a lot now about how everyone is afraid of him. But he's well known as a very sweet, down-to-earth, funny, likable guy. And I think he's devastatingly handsome, very sexy.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & KitKath!

New interview:

*Q&A What can bring TV frenemies together? In ‘Big Little Lies,’ all it took was Alexander Skarsgard’s villain


*

By Yvonne Villarreal

The befuddled tweets came chirping in: “Alexander Skarsgard in ‘Big Little Lies’ is simultaneously gorgeous and completely repulsive” and “I have very complicated feelings about Alexander Skarsgard now, thanks ‘Big Little Lies.’”

In the days and weeks after the premiere of HBO’s limited series about a group of women living in a wealthy Northern California community, Skarsgard’s role as Perry, the abusive husband to Nicole Kidman’s character, had viewers curbing their swoons. It was a reality Skarsgard expected but didn’t fully contend with until about three months after the series premiered in February.

“I wasn't in the country when it aired,” the 40-year-old actor said during a recent visit to The Times’ video studio. “I was very much in a bubble, working.... It wasn't until I got back to the States about a week ago, and I landed and everyone at the airport was like, ‘Ooh, yeah, no, we don't like you.… People look at me differently now.

“And I'll probably never get another job,” he jokingly continued, “but that's OK, we had a good time on it.”

How did you initially see Perry, and how did that evolve as you were making the episodes?

Alex:  I thought it was just a fascinating piece. And that dynamic, between Celeste [Kidman] and Perry, was very disturbing, and very rich and interesting. And I felt like there's a way of playing an abusive husband … to try to avoid the stereotypical abusive husband, and to kind of find someone who's conflicted and tormented, and who’s really struggling with this. As opposed to just playing a two-dimensional bad guy.

How did you approach the role — getting to a comfortable space with Nicole and the children?

Alex:  We spent time together, and also with the boys, our kids, just play dates. We would just hang out and get to know each other better and have fun. It was very important that the boys were comfortable and relaxed around us. I wanted Perry to have a great relationship with his kids. I wanted him to be a good dad. Again, just to make it a bit more interesting, and more difficult for Celeste, in a way — where she's like, we have this strong connection, we love each other, he's an amazing dad. But then there's this darkness, and you know, it's almost like a switch when he goes black.

How was it to do that first scene where we see this dark side?

Alex: He's in control, and when he's not, it's kind of … he snaps. And it's just that one split-second of grabbing her too hard, holding on to her. And it was important to get that, to feel that shift, and that it was shocking to the audience. It was important that it be kind of an explosion, even though he doesn't hit her there. But it's definitely way too physical, and too aggressive.

Would you say shooting these types of scenes is more intimate than doing a sex scene — in terms of vulnerability?

Alex:  It's an interesting way of working. Because stuff goes wrong. And that's kind of interesting, because you discover things that you might not have, had it been too planned or too structured. We didn't rehearse much. We just kind of got there and we jumped in. And it's an interesting feeling, because after the first take you're always like, ‘Oh, that was interesting. I didn't expect that, or the scene to go in that direction.’ It didn't necessarily work every time. Sometimes we felt like something happened, and we went somewhere, and then we were like, all right, well, maybe we should try it again and go in a different direction.

What was it like to be part of a project where women’s stories were at the forefront, and you’re the villain in this whole thing?

Alex:  It was very refreshing to read it because it's so well-written and it's so female-driven, obviously. It's about these very strong, very independent, very — some of them are crazy, but, like, it's a great group — all those roles are so rich and so interesting, and it's real. There's definitely not enough material like that here in Hollywood.

Can we talk about the final episode with the school party — isn't it supposed to be a trivia night? Where's the trivia?

Alex:  I think that was the plan, but then someone got murdered, so that kind of killed the vibe.

What was it like to film that moment where all the women come together to take you down?

Alex:  It was brilliant and it was like animals, when one predator is being attacked by a smaller predator, but they gang up on him from everywhere. You see those nature documentaries where they're everywhere, and one on one he can take them, but it’s just overwhelming. We wanted to be so primal and violent, and to kind of re-create that. [Perry’s] attacking someone, but then there's someone on his back. Reese was literally hanging on my back, you know, like, pulling my hair, and someone else was punching my ribs. It was intense.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/la-en-st-alexander-skarsgard-20170622-htmlstory.html

+

Another portrait for the *LA Times*:




Source:*  Ricardo DeAratanha* / Los Angeles Times via *Getty*


----------



## Askarbb

https://instagram.com/p/BVp8ZDLlUC4/

New pic of Alex with a fan in Italy


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Dang it, I miss the PopCandies videos. Those were gold.



They were usually such short videos, but provided endless hours of over analyzation of what he was doing and who was he with.



Askarbb said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BVp8ZDLlUC4/
> 
> New pic of Alex with a fan in Italy



He looks really really good. Though I do hope he's using sun block.


----------



## Esizzle

He looks so tan! And his hair looks so blonde. I wonder who he is vacationing with?! Where is Alexa supposed to be?


----------



## Kitkath70

She's not with him at least from what her instagram was posting a day or so ago. Looked like she was still in Spain.  Dada is probably still with him and who knows how many other Swedes.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
She's been back in London for a couple of days, looks like she's getting reading for Glasto. He's definitely with Dada, but yeah, wouldn't be surprised if there are more Swedes than just Dada.


----------



## Esizzle

Alex and Dada on a bestie trip to Amalfi! LOL


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Candids of Alex in Capri, Italy today (June 23, 2017):














http://www.justjared.com/2017/06/23/alexander-skarsgard-hits-the-pool-in-short-shorts/


----------



## Santress

http://www.justjared.com/2017/06/23/alexander-skarsgard-hits-the-pool-in-short-shorts/


----------



## Kitkath70

Sweet mother of god!


----------



## Askarbb

Kitkath70 said:


> Sweet mother of god!


----------



## Askarbb

He looks so good! Seems like he is enjoying himself.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

On one hand, I hate for him that a pap found him. On the other hand, for us, yeah, that's nice. Really nice.
Those are some pretty ugly swim trunks, but not on him.


----------



## ellasam

Well I guess this means he's single again!!!! I would much rather be by the pool with my boyfriend than a music festival with friends! But that's just me!!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

ellasam said:


> Well I guess this means he's single again!!!! I would much rather be by the pool with my boyfriend than a music festival with friends! But that's just me!!!!!


Yes either taking a break or broken up. Unless Alexa gets paid to go to Glastonbury and she decided to do the "appearance"


----------



## Esizzle

Holy Guacamole these pics are a great gift this afternoon!!! Buckeye, I love the itty bitty ugly green swimming trunks. More Alex for us to see


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Well I guess this means he's single again!!!! I would much rather be by the pool with my boyfriend than a music festival with friends! But that's just me!!!!!





Esizzle said:


> Yes either taking a break or broken up. Unless Alexa gets paid to go to Glastonbury and she decided to do the "appearance"



I don't know if she gets compensated by brands to go but it's very much her thing to go and to go with large groups of friends. It's part of her brand, really. If he really wanted to be there he'd be there. They've also had plenty of opportunities in the month since he finished his Emmy promo stuff in LA and they have chosen not to be together. So right now it looks like they've broken up again.



Esizzle said:


> Holy Guacamole these pics are a great gift this afternoon!!! Buckeye, I love the itty bitty ugly green swimming trunks. More Alex for us to see



Not the shade of green I'd pick, but yes it's nice to get a lot of the SkarsBod without it being hidden by unnecessary fabric.


----------



## ellasam

I'm sorry .... but you couldn't pay me enough to be away from boyfriend while he had two weeks off. Especially to be at some muddy music festival, when I could be getting some nice sun! If their still together, that is BEYOND a weird relationship !!! Then there's something wrong with the both of them!


----------



## Kitkath70

They are done.  If Alex had time off, he would be there with her at the festival.  He's even more of a music fan than she is.  His mentioning that he's spending the summer in Sweden is a pretty big tell too.  I don't think she's even spent a week in Sweden with him.  Just a few days here and there and for the Tarzan premiere.
He would have gone back to NYC or London to be near her.


----------



## VampFan

Have been following the thread, but not always responding/liking, but those pictures on JJ were reminiscent of the old days and I needed to log in and respond. . Fanning myself. Looking good, Alex.


----------



## Esizzle

Amalfi, Capri, Naples... Alex and Dada really are eating and drinking their way through Italy. What a dream vacation!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> I'm sorry .... but you couldn't pay me enough to be away from boyfriend while he had two weeks off. Especially to be at some muddy music festival, when I could be getting some nice sun! If their still together, that is BEYOND a weird relationship !!! Then there's something wrong with the both of them!



I'll say this: this is a gossip site, and we'll happily judge his dating and relationships, et al. But I also think saying that if they're in still in a relationship without having seen each other in 6 weeks that there's something wrong with them is a bit harsh. It'd be wrong for you, but we're not them. Relationships, in the end, are whatever works for the people involved, whether it'd work for observers or not.
They made it work for over two years.



Kitkath70 said:


> They are done.  If Alex had time off, he would be there with her at the festival.  He's even more of a music fan than she is.  His mentioning that he's spending the summer in Sweden is a pretty big tell too.  I don't think she's even spent a week in Sweden with him.  Just a few days here and there and for the Tarzan premiere.
> He would have gone back to NYC or London to be near her.



He does loves festivals, which is why I mentioned earlier that for me his not being there would be some sort of indication. I think they probably broke up while he was in LA, since he didn't go to London afterwards, but NYC and then home. Not that he's going to give specific details on his plans: I'm going to spend the summer with my girlfriend, for example, but he does give general info. And spending the rest of the summer at home, where we've already mentioned that Alexa doesn't seem comfortable, that does seem like they are done. She could show up in Italy after Glasto, but I doubt it.


----------



## Claer

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't know if she gets compensated by brands to go but it's very much her thing to go and to go with large groups of friends. It's part of her brand, really. If he really wanted to be there he'd be there. They've also had plenty of opportunities in the month since he finished his Emmy promo stuff in LA and they have chosen not to be together. So right now it looks like they've broken up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the shade of green I'd pick, but yes it's nice to get a lot of the SkarsBod without it being hidden by unnecessary fabric.



I think he looks good in green!


----------



## Esizzle

Dada posted a pic of Alex. I dont know how to post the instagram pic but here is the link 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVt6r7eBLCx/?taken-by=flairion


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Claer said:


> I think he looks good in green!



Oh, I love him in green and wish he'd wear more of it, kelly green just isn't a shade of green that I like.



Esizzle said:


> Dada posted a pic of Alex. I dont know how to post the instagram pic but here is the link
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVt6r7eBLCx/?taken-by=flairion



i saw that this morning, I don't think Dada's posted a pic of Alex before. It's a lovely pic. And what a horrible way to end a day, in a hot tub with the sun setting in the sea behind you. /s
And Alex posted of pic of Dada today, in Naples. I like Alex's photographic 'eye'.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVtQ_Wlgeag/?taken-by=rexdanger

To post from IG and Twitter I think you have to have an account, at least the way tPF is formatted.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, I love him in green and wish he'd wear more of it, kelly green just isn't a shade of green that I like.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw that this morning, I don't think Dada's posted a pic of Alex before. It's a lovely pic. And what a horrible way to end a day, in a hot tub with the sun setting in the sea behind you. /s
> And Alex posted of pic of Dada today, in Naples. I like Alex's photographic 'eye'.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVtQ_Wlgeag/?taken-by=rexdanger
> 
> To post from IG and Twitter I think you have to have an account, at least the way tPF is formatted.


I have an instagram and I tried hard one time to post the pic but couldnt figure it out so I gave up. haha technology is not my thing.
Yes Alex's pics are beautiful! And his captions are so witty too. I love the staircase one from Milan.


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> I'm sorry .... but you couldn't pay me enough to be away from boyfriend while he had two weeks off. Especially to be at some muddy music festival, when I could be getting some nice sun! If their still together, that is BEYOND a weird relationship !!! Then there's something wrong with the both of them!


I am going to agree. I had a friend with benefits for 3 years and it resembled a lot of how Alex and Alexa's relationship is. Him and I made it work too.  Not all relationships are bf/gf. The way the both of them are always working and not having time to see each other,  It makes no sense if they were bf/gf why you wouldn't spend time together. Especially when it comes to things for their friends and family. I can see why Alexa not going to Sweden with Alex this time because she was busy working. Other times I can't see why she wouldn't go with him. It doesn't make sense that she wouldn't go to Italy she is not working. It is especially strange because in interviews she has been saying how she is getting tired of these types of scenes(music festivals, parties). She wants something more domesticated. Call me crazy but I think a vacation with a bf would be domesticated.


----------



## skarsbabe

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And Alex posted of pic of Dada today, in Naples. I like Alex's photographic 'eye'.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVtQ_Wlgeag/?taken-by=rexdanger


Wait, what? Whose account is the rexdanger one?? Alex isn't on social I thought? Sorry if I missed this somewhere!


----------



## Esizzle

skarsbabe said:


> Wait, what? Whose account is the rexdanger one?? Alex isn't on social I thought? Sorry if I missed this somewhere!


That's Alex's account. He made it back in January by one of his fan accounts made it public a couple months back. It's a not so secret undercover account. But it's definitely Alex


----------



## skarsbabe

Esizzle said:


> That's Alex's account. He made it back in January by one of his fan accounts made it public a couple months back. It's a not so secret undercover account. But it's definitely Alex


Well holy crappo that's the best damn thing that's happened today!  thanks for the info!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> I am going to agree. I had a friend with benefits for 3 years and it resembled a lot of how Alex and Alexa's relationship is. Him and I made it work too.  Not all relationships are bf/gf. The way the both of them are always working and not having time to see each other,  It makes no sense if they were bf/gf why you wouldn't spend time together. Especially when it comes to things for their friends and family. I can see why Alexa not going to Sweden with Alex this time because she was busy working. Other times I can't see why she wouldn't go with him. It doesn't make sense that she wouldn't go to Italy she is not working. It is especially strange because in interviews she has been saying how she is getting tired of these types of scenes(music festivals, parties). She wants something more domesticated. Call me crazy but I think a vacation with a bf would be domesticated.



We go over this all the time, in the last year. In their first year they seemed pretty serious, but post break up it's seemed more causal. As for Alexa not going to Sweden, we've also been over this. She's had time to go to Sweden when she wasn't busy, but she didn't, I just get the impression she wasn't comfortable in Sweden, though she'd be with family members outside of Sweden.
I think they tried to make it work, but in the end it didn't. I think that if they were still in a relationship they'd have seen each other in the last month, and they haven't. And based on photo assumption, always trustworthy!, they both seem fine not together, neither seems to be moping.

I think the perception of the relationship is based on your personality and needs. For a lot of commenters the relationship wouldn't have worked because there was too much time apart, for others, not so much. To me it's the same reaction some fans have had over the years to his not walking on the red carpets with his gfs at the time, that by doing that he's a 'bad boyfriend'. Me, I'd hate the attention and would be glad not to be expected to. But some fans I get the impression that if they were dating a famous person they'd want to get dressed up and be on the arm of said famous person. For some I also get the impression that walking the red carpet is a validation of a relationship. Not my thing, but it's not 'wrong', nor is being apart for several weeks and doing their own thing, if indeed they were still together.



skarsbabe said:


> Well holy crappo that's the best damn thing that's happened today!  thanks for the info!!





Esizzle said:


> That's Alex's account. He made it back in January by one of his fan accounts made it public a couple months back. It's a not so secret undercover account. But it's definitely Alex



It was apparently an open secret in the fandom on IG that it was his. If he didn't want it public he wouldn't have made it that way, I don't think he's that technologically impaired! 
I think it's funny that Valter's IG still has more followers.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We go over this all the time, in the last year. In their first year they seemed pretty serious, but post break up it's seemed more causal. As for Alexa not going to Sweden, we've also been over this. She's had time to go to Sweden when she wasn't busy, but she didn't, I just get the impression she wasn't comfortable in Sweden, though she'd be with family members outside of Sweden.
> I think they tried to make it work, but in the end it didn't. I think that if they were still in a relationship they'd have seen each other in the last month, and they haven't. And based on photo assumption, always trustworthy!, they both seem fine not together, neither seems to be moping.
> 
> I think the perception of the relationship is based on your personality and needs. For a lot of commenters the relationship wouldn't have worked because there was too much time apart, for others, not so much. To me it's the same reaction some fans have had over the years to his not walking on the red carpets with his gfs at the time, that by doing that he's a 'bad boyfriend'. Me, I'd hate the attention and would be glad not to be expected to. But some fans I get the impression that if they were dating a famous person they'd want to get dressed up and be on the arm of said famous person. For some I also get the impression that walking the red carpet is a validation of a relationship. Not my thing, but it's not 'wrong', nor is being apart for several weeks and doing their own thing, if indeed they were still together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was apparently an open secret in the fandom on IG that it was his. If he didn't want it public he wouldn't have made it that way, I don't think he's that technologically impaired!
> I think it's funny that Valter's IG still has more followers.




Yea we are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. Several weeks here and there is one thing but several weeks all the time? No you are not in a relationship you have a friendship. Relationships at least bf/gf or bf/bf gf/gf are suppose to have time spending. That is how you get serious with someone no matter who you are or what your beliefs are. I don't know one perosn that has had a relationship with someone by simply calling them their significant other without spending time together. Photos have proven they spend far more time apart than together. I can see not wanting to walk a red carpet. Especially if someone has always walked the red carpet alone. Those two things not comparable. No matter your relationship beliefs spending time with someone you are in a relationship is exactly what makes you a couple other wise you are a single.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We go over this all the time, in the last year. In their first year they seemed pretty serious, but post break up it's seemed more causal. As for Alexa not going to Sweden, we've also been over this. She's had time to go to Sweden when she wasn't busy, but she didn't, I just get the impression she wasn't comfortable in Sweden, though she'd be with family members outside of Sweden.
> I think they tried to make it work, but in the end it didn't. I think that if they were still in a relationship they'd have seen each other in the last month, and they haven't. And based on photo assumption, always trustworthy!, they both seem fine not together, neither seems to be moping.
> 
> I think the perception of the relationship is based on your personality and needs. For a lot of commenters the relationship wouldn't have worked because there was too much time apart, for others, not so much. *To me it's the same reaction some fans have had over the years to his not walking on the red carpets with his gfs at the time, that by doing that he's a 'bad boyfriend'. Me, I'd hate the attention and would be glad not to be expected to. But some fans I get the impression that if they were dating a famous person they'd want to get dressed up and be on the arm of said famous person. For some I also get the impression that walking the red carpet is a validation of a relationship. Not my thing, but it's not 'wrong', nor is being apart for several weeks and doing their own thing, if indeed they were still together.*


I only partly agree with this. I also wouldn't be the person that has to constantly walk the red carpet with their boyfriend. Here and there maybe but not all the time. Having said that, there are other celebrities like Joseph Gordon-Levitt who have outright said in interviews that their significant other doesn't want or like to walk the red carpet because they're either not in the industry or don't want the attention. Yet I don't question the seriousness of JGL's relationship (also given he's now married and father of two children) because his behaviour and conduct is different than that of Alex in his "alleged" relationships. He clearly does take a relationship more seriously if he wants to since he spent more time with Beige. By his own words he flew half around the world for a girl. What Alex is doing with Alexa are hit and runs. This is more like friends with benefits than an actual relationship. By any standards. Their time apart in those two years is probably more than the time they actually spent together.
Also she doesn't seem to be that okay with his family otherwise she would've joined him on their trip to Bali. All the other Skarsgårds brought their partners. Why not Alex? Oh wait right, he did. He brought Swedish Surfer Dude!
Any girl with a bit of dignity would not put up with this.


----------



## ellasam

BagBerry13 said:


> I only partly agree with this. I also wouldn't be the person that has to constantly walk the red carpet with their boyfriend. Here and there maybe but not all the time. Having said that, there are other celebrities like Joseph Gordon-Levitt who have outright said in interviews that their significant other doesn't want or like to walk the red carpet because they're either not in the industry or don't want the attention. Yet I don't question the seriousness of JGL's relationship (also given he's now married and father of two children) because his behaviour and conduct is different than that of Alex in his "alleged" relationships. He clearly does take a relationship more seriously if he wants to since he spent more time with Beige. By his own words he flew half around the world for a girl. What Alex is doing with Alexa are hit and runs. This is more like friends with benefits than an actual relationship. By any standards. Their time apart in those two years is probably more than the time they actually spent together.
> Also she doesn't seem to be that okay with his family otherwise she would've joined him on their trip to Bali. All the other Skarsgårds brought their partners. Why not Alex? Oh wait right, he did. He brought Swedish Surfer Dude!
> Any girl with a bit of dignity would not put up with this.





BagBerry13 said:


> I only partly agree with this. I also wouldn't be the person that has to constantly walk the red carpet with their boyfriend. Here and there maybe but not all the time. Having said that, there are other celebrities like Joseph Gordon-Levitt who have outright said in interviews that their significant other doesn't want or like to walk the red carpet because they're either not in the industry or don't want the attention. Yet I don't question the seriousness of JGL's relationship (also given he's now married and father of two children) because his behaviour and conduct is different than that of Alex in his "alleged" relationships. He clearly does take a relationship more seriously if he wants to since he spent more time with Beige. By his own words he flew half around the world for a girl. What Alex is doing with Alexa are hit and runs. This is more like friends with benefits than an actual relationship. By any standards. Their time apart in those two years is probably more than the time they actually spent together.
> Also she doesn't seem to be that okay with his family otherwise she would've joined him on their trip to Bali. All the other Skarsgårds brought their partners. Why not Alex? Oh wait right, he did. He brought Swedish Surfer Dude!
> Any girl with a bit of dignity would not put up with this.


 I totally agree with you!!!


----------



## Askarbb

BagBerry13 said:


> I only partly agree with this. I also wouldn't be the person that has to constantly walk the red carpet with their boyfriend. Here and there maybe but not all the time. Having said that, there are other celebrities like Joseph Gordon-Levitt who have outright said in interviews that their significant other doesn't want or like to walk the red carpet because they're either not in the industry or don't want the attention. Yet I don't question the seriousness of JGL's relationship (also given he's now married and father of two children) because his behaviour and conduct is different than that of Alex in his "alleged" relationships. He clearly does take a relationship more seriously if he wants to since he spent more time with Beige. By his own words he flew half around the world for a girl. What Alex is doing with Alexa are hit and runs. This is more like friends with benefits than an actual relationship. By any standards. Their time apart in those two years is probably more than the time they actually spent together.
> Also she doesn't seem to be that okay with his family otherwise she would've joined him on their trip to Bali. All the other Skarsgårds brought their partners. Why not Alex? Oh wait right, he did. He brought Swedish Surfer Dude!
> Any girl with a bit of dignity would not put up with this.



I can see not wanting to walk the read carpet. I feel like it is 10x worse for a non famous person. I think the trip to Bali was very telling. Why would you bring a friend instead of your significant other? Especially if that person wasn't working and was completely available?


----------



## jooa

Askarbb said:


> I can see not wanting to walk the read carpet. I feel like it is 10x worse for a non famous person. I think the trip to Bali was very telling. Why would you bring a friend instead of your significant other? Especially if that person wasn't working and was completely available?


Because she had other responsibilities? If I remember correctly she was one from organisers New Year's Eve ball in New York and she was there with many her friends.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> Yea we are going to have to agree to disagree on this one. Several weeks here and there is one thing but several weeks all the time? No you are not in a relationship you have a friendship. Relationships at least bf/gf or bf/bf gf/gf are suppose to have time spending. That is how you get serious with someone no matter who you are or what your beliefs are. I don't know one perosn that has had a relationship with someone by simply calling them their significant other *without spending time together. Photos have proven they spend far more time apart than together*. I can see not wanting to walk a red carpet. Especially if someone has always walked the red carpet alone. Those two things not comparable. No matter your relationship beliefs spending time with someone you are in a relationship is exactly what makes you a couple other wise you are a single.



That's not what I'm saying, I'm objecting to using the phrase "something wrong with them" for being in the type of relationship you wouldn't be in. I have no problem with saying that's not a relationship and not something you'd be in, it's that to me the word is a lot more harsh and judgmental for something that is still personal preference. Even as snarky as I get it's still a weird tone, it's not as if they're serial killers.
Perhaps I should have not compared it to the 'he's a bad boyfriend for not walking the red carpet', but to me there are fans who've turned that choice into some kind of personal failing over the years, because they'd want to walk the red carpet.

The not spending time apart is quite true, but only for the last year. The first year they were together they spent a lot of together because after filming WOE he didn't work much except for sporadic DOATG promo. Even while he was filming BLL they spent a decent amount of time together. Once LOT's promotion began that's when they really seemed to not see each other much, broke up, got back together and saw each other basically once a month. It's the last year that the relationship got 'weird', as some commenters would say.



jooa said:


> Because she had other responsibilities? If I remember correctly she was one from organisers New Year's Eve ball in New York and she was there with many her friends.



Yes, she was, and I'm presuming she was paid for it. But as she doesn't need the money, why do it instead of going and spending time with your bf and his family, since they were dating at the time? We have also been over this, and while I have no idea of the timing of the plans of either events, her pattern of not spending a lot of time in Sweden is more of a tell for me, in that I think it was more comfortable to be in NYC with her friends.
I'd say the same about Alex and his last two weekends, he doesn't need comped appearances for menswear, and I think if he and Alexa were still together I'd wonder why he was doing it instead of spending time with Alexa.


----------



## Esizzle

Askarbb said:


> I can see not wanting to walk the read carpet. I feel like it is 10x worse for a non famous person. I think the trip to Bali was very telling. Why would you bring a friend instead of your significant other? Especially if that person wasn't working and was completely available?


The trip to Bali was very telling for sure. Can you imagine all your siblings brought their significant others and you have to bring a friend? Of course we dont know if it was Alexa who did not want to go or if it was Alex who told her not to come. Either way.

As for Alexa's NYE appearance, the Skarsgards were in Bali a few days before christmas and stayed until after New years. Alexa could have spend an entire week with them before flying for her appearance. But she did not go at all.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't think they were actually together over Christmas and New Years or the first few months of this year.


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> I don't think they were actually together over Christmas and New Years or the first few months of this year.


That could be possible too. Were there any sightings of them between the family dinner pic in November and pap pics in New York with Fares in March?


----------



## jooa

Yes, they were spotted before Christms, a coupe of times in January when Alex returned from Bali, and at the baby shower Alexa's friend - all in London. They were also a week in Paris together in March.


----------



## Chloe302225

I mean I totally get what people are saying about quantity of time but I also think quality plays a role. While the time they spend together is short it is probably an enjoyable time for the both of them to continue for two years. Sometimes a couple may see each other day in and day out but might be having a horrible time together compared to one who spends shorter periods of time together but actually enjoys each other.  I'm not saying that Alex and Alexa or some epic love story but this relationship has lasted for around 2 years. I think quality matters as much as quantity but time will tell for these two. This could be the end but I wouldn't be surprised to see them together again.  Plus no one knows how much communication they have with each other between seeing each other.


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> Yes, they were spotted before Christms, a coupe of times in January when Alex returned from Bali, and at the baby shower Alexa's friend - all in London. They were also a week in Paris together in March.


Oh so they were together that entire time. I now remember he went to Paris to go see Alexa right after The Aftermath wrapped. Speaking of the Aftermath, I read the book again and cant wait to see Alex as Lubert!


----------



## Esizzle

Chloe302225 said:


> I mean I totally get what people are saying about quantity of time but I also think quality plays a role. While the time they spend together is short it is probably an enjoyable time for the both of them to continue for two years. Sometimes a couple may see each other day in and day out but might be having a horrible time together compared to one who spends shorter periods of time together but actually enjoys each other.  I'm not saying that Alex and Alexa or some epic love story but this relationship has lasted for around 2 years. I think quality matters as much as quantity but time will tell for these two. This could be the end but I wouldn't be surprised to see them together again.  Plus no one knows how much communication they have with each other between seeing each other.


I wouldn't be one bit surprised to see them together again. Does look like they are done for now. 

I know its not going to happen but I had really hoped they would have a kid together lol. Can you imagine having those two as your parents? Would be the coolest thing. Their relationship and careers are not conducive to having a baby together which sucks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> Yes, they were spotted before Christms, a coupe of times in January when Alex returned from Bali, and at the baby shower Alexa's friend - all in London. They were also a week in Paris together in March.





Esizzle said:


> Oh so they were together that entire time. I now remember he went to Paris to go see Alexa right after The Aftermath wrapped. Speaking of the Aftermath, I read the book again and cant wait to see Alex as Lubert!



Yes, they spent several days together before Christmas. There were usually fan spottings of them during the times together, even if no pics. And the occasionally showing up in friends/family social media, so they did spend time together when he was filming in Europe. And spent quite a bit of time together after The Aftermath and even during filming of Hold The Dark.




Chloe302225 said:


> I mean I totally get what people are saying about quantity of time but I also think quality plays a role. While the time they spend together is short it is probably an enjoyable time for the both of them to continue for two years. *Sometimes a couple may see each other day in and day out but might be having a horrible time together compared to one who spends shorter periods of time together but actually enjoys each other. * I'm not saying that Alex and Alexa or some epic love story but this relationship has lasted for around 2 years. I think quality matters as much as quantity but time will tell for these two. This could be the end but I wouldn't be surprised to see them together again.  Plus no one knows how much communication they have with each other between seeing each other.



I have a co-worker who when she was in early 20's had a long-term live in relationship with her boyfriend. They worked different shifts though, and when he switched to first shift so they could have normal work hours they realized that with all this time they now had together they really weren't that compatible. Relationships can be very weird sometimes. 




Esizzle said:


> I wouldn't be one bit surprised to see them together again. Does look like they are done for now.
> 
> I know its not going to happen but I had really hoped they would have a kid together lol. Can you imagine having those two as your parents? Would be the coolest thing. Their relationship and careers are not conducive to having a baby together which sucks.



I wouldn't be surprised if they got back together, but I'd hope not. They've had a relationship where they spent a lot of time together and then didn't for long stretches of time. And it still didn't work out. They had a good run, and it seems to have ended well, especially compare to his previous relationship. But if you keep breaking up and getting back together, that's kind of pointless. As someone on here pointed out a few months ago, they ended up not being as compatible as they had appeared to be. And maybe they finally realized that being a romantic couple isn't going to work out, no matter how much they like each other's sense of humor.
As for having children together, no, not even because they'd be 'cool'.  think if they'd really wanted to have children they'd have had children. And while he talks about having children, probably because he's still asked about it all the time because Stellan has 800 children, she doesn't seem interested in domesticity, not anytime soon.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

deleted because double post


----------



## BagBerry13

Chloe302225 said:


> I mean I totally get what people are saying about quantity of time but I also think quality plays a role. *While the time they spend together is short it is probably an enjoyable time for the both of them to continue for two years.* Sometimes a couple may see each other day in and day out but might be having a horrible time together compared to one who spends shorter periods of time together but actually enjoys each other.  I'm not saying that Alex and Alexa or some epic love story *but this relationship has lasted for around 2 years. I think quality matters as much as quantity but time will tell for these two.* This could be the end but I wouldn't be surprised to see them together again.  Plus no one knows how much communication they have with each other between seeing each other.


Most of the time what we've seen of them together was spent with other friends around. They were hardly seen alone together. I remember Alex landing somewhere (maybe NYC or London) and as soon as he hit the ground they were out partying with her friends. After not having seen each other for several weeks this wouldn't be my first choice of couple activity. How can you enjoy quality time as a couple when you've got friends in a noisy bar or at a concert around you? Looks more like avoidance of deep conversations which brings me to the second point. Their relationship might have lasted this long exactly because they haven't spent much time together. They couldn't figure out in the little time they spent together they weren't actually compatible. When everything's parties, concerts and high life you have no time talking about your personal stuff. Unlike her he's also got a job that keeps him away for several months and it didn't look like she made much of an effort to follow him or visit him. Let's be honest here, they both have professions (I don't know if you could call her "thing" a profession) that gives them lots of money and time to actually make a relationship work. Yet they didn't.


BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, they spent several days together before Christmas. There were usually fan spottings of them during the times together, even if no pics. And the occasionally showing up in friends/family social media, so they did spend time together when he was filming in Europe. And spent quite a bit of time together after The Aftermath and even during filming of Hold The Dark.
> 
> *I have a co-worker who when she was in early 20's had a long-term live in relationship with her boyfriend. They worked different shifts though, and when he switched to first shift so they could have normal work hours they realized that with all this time they now had together they really weren't that compatible.* Relationships can be very weird sometimes.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they got back together, but I'd hope not. They've had a relationship where they spent a lot of time together and then didn't for long stretches of time. And it still didn't work out. They had a good run, and it seems to have ended well, especially compare to his previous relationship. But if you keep breaking up and getting back together, that's kind of pointless. As someone on here pointed out a few months ago, they ended up not being as compatible as they had appeared to be. And maybe they finally realized that being a romantic couple isn't going to work out, no matter how much they like each other's sense of humor.
> *As for having children together, no, not even because they'd be 'cool'.  think if they'd really wanted to have children they'd have had children.* And while he talks about having children, probably because he's still asked about it all the time because Stellan has 800 children, she doesn't seem interested in domesticity, not anytime soon.


Exactly my point! Maybe they now realised that they're actually not compatible and have different goals in life. The more time they spent together the quicker they realised there's nothing more than a common fondness for parties and concerts.

Also she would've to give up smoking and drinking to actually carry a child leave alone start eating.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's on a yacht, apparently owned by the owner of Tod's, looking hot. Literally. Sunbock and sun hats, gentleman, please!














via alexanderskarsgardonline


----------



## skarsbabe

Does he wear his shorts so low just to taunt us?!? wowza Skarsy, yummmmmm!


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's on a yacht, apparently owned by the owner of Tod's, looking hot. Literally. Sunbock and sun hats, gentleman, please!
> 
> Yes it's the Altair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via alexanderskarsgardonline


----------



## Santress

He looks good! More HQs of Alex from yesterday in Capri, Italy (June 24, 2017):









































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3gbkgtceq/


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3gbkgtceq/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

@ellasam: 
Yes it's the Altair
correct:
http://www.superyachtfan.com/yacht-altair.html
and when he's not aboard his Falcon jet (he clocks in more than 400 hours per year), he likes to escape to Capri on his yacht. ''Capri is like my second home,'' he says. ''The flowers, the food, the views -- everything is fantastic. I like to sail to a private place to avoid the madness.
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9A0DE0DB123EF934A25753C1A9669D8B63

FYI, when you're responding to a quote make sure that your response is after the last blocked quote, otherwise your response isn't separate but a part of the quote you're responding. Since tPF redid everything last summer quoting can sometimes be a pain.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's on a yacht, apparently owned by the owner of Tod's, looking hot. Literally. Sunbock and sun hats, gentleman, please!



May I ask you how you know Alexander in on Della Valle's yacht? Thanks


----------



## Kitkath70

Oh My!  I was just thinking we needed more shirtless pictures.  This does not disappoint 

Gee walking around muddy Glastonbury or a romantic sail on a private yacht in Capri?  Wonder if Dada was brought in as a substitute.


----------



## Kitkath70

The yachts name is on the girl's shirt


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *He looks good*! More HQs of Alex from yesterday in Capri, Italy (June 24, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/3gbkgtceq/



He does look good! But also lobstery! 



Santress said:


> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/3gbkgtceq/



Don't drop your phone in the hot tub, Alex (first world problems). 



Kitkath70 said:


> Oh My!  I was just thinking we needed more shirtless pictures.  This does not disappoint
> 
> Gee walking around muddy Glastonbury or a romantic sail on a private yacht in Capri?  Wonder if Dada was brought in as a substitute.



Now that at least that pap knows what yacht he's on, and what area's he in here's to hoping that we get at least a few more during his trip, to track the progress of his sunburn of course! 

Is Dada a substitute? I don't know, he was also in Bali. Dada will always be there 

Though I do wonder about the timing of it all. When was the deal to go to Italy made, before or after the breakup? How did he also get to sail on the yacht, was that part of the arrangement?


----------



## Esizzle

Sweet. Mother. Of. God.
Look at those biceps and those abs and that V cut and the low hanging trunks. .
Did Alex just pack one pair of his fave green shorts for this trip? LOL. Looks like Dada's instagram of Alex was on this yacht. Also must be nice to have rich friends lend you their yacht to vacation on!


----------



## Julia_W

Have Alex and Dada been friends since childhood?  Does anyone know their history?


----------



## audiogirl

I've been kind of meh for his relationship with Alexa. Not against it, just not enthused. But I always figure it's up to him, and as long as he's happy that's fine for me. I do know I can't stand her friends. And they seem to be completely opposite to his friends. But I don't know any of them personally, so my judgment could be completely wrong.

We can't always know what professional and personal priorities are keeping them apart. She does seem to avoid time in Sweden. But again we can't really know what's going on.

I figure that both their careers are busy enough to make relationships difficult. So that could be why they seem willing to continue what looks like hit-and-miss dating. Or they do break up because of the strain and then get back together intermittently because of underlying feelings or attraction. Of course they could be FWB, but it wasn't always that way.

I don't think this on-and-off, hit-and-miss relationship is their preference, but they each have no choice, unless they can find partners who can travel around with them.

And while he may want kids, she doesn't seem to.


----------



## Kitkath70

I really think he needs to find someone who is a writer or does something that is portable and can go away with him on location.  He appears to always be the one to make the most effort in this relationship.  I could totally see him having a family vacation on a yacht.  Just replace Dada with a toddler   If she isn't serious about having kids, it's best that he moves on and finds someone who is.  Now that he's in his 40's he needs to get a move on it


----------



## Chloe302225

Well on kids front Alexa has also said like Alex that she would like to start a family too. Now whether they want to have that family together is something else all together.


----------



## audiogirl

It's really tough for a model to decide to have kids. It's a career decision.


----------



## Chloe302225

audiogirl said:


> It's really tough for a model to decide to have kids. It's a career decision.


Well I think she took that in to account by starting a clothing line. She has said in interviews she wanted to have more stability in her life and starting her own business has provided that since she now has 9-5, her own office and the needs of employees to take into account. I think this career move definitely took into account a life after or with less modeling.


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> I really think he needs to find someone who is a writer or does something that is portable and can go away with him on location.  He appears to always be the one to make the most effort in this relationship.  I could totally see him having a family vacation on a yacht.  Just replace Dada with a toddler   If she isn't serious about having kids, it's best that he moves on and finds someone who is.  Now that he's in his 40's he needs to get a move on it


Maybe he needs a nice Swedish girl to settle down and have a family with. Someone who would travel with him around the world. All his siblings are dating/married to Swedish people and they all seem happy. lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Chloe302225 said:


> Well I think she took that in to account by starting a clothing line. She has said in interviews she wanted to have more stability in her life and starting her own business has provided that since she now has 9-5, her own office and the needs of employees to take into account. I think this career move definitely took into account a life after or with less modeling.



Even without a relationship it's not a bad idea for her to start looking for more stability in terms of jobs/travel. All that travel may be fun, but it's probably still stressful.




Esizzle said:


> Maybe he needs a nice Swedish girl to settle down and have a family with. Someone who would travel with him around the world. All his siblings are dating/married to Swedish people and they all seem happy. lol



Even if she's not a Swede at least someone who's going to commit to spending time in Sweden, or even living there most of the time. Megan, Stellan's wife, is American, but she decided the relationship was worth it to move. And Stellan does visit her family in Ohio.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even without a relationship it's not a bad idea for her to start looking for more stability in terms of jobs/travel. All that travel may be fun, but it's probably still stressful.
> 
> 
> ven if she's not a Swede at least someone who's going to commit to spending time in Sweden, or even living there most of the time. *Megan, Stellan's wife, is American*, but she decided the relationship was worth it to move. And Stellan does visit her family in Ohio.



I think Megan is Irish.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Megan is Irish.



She's got Irish ancestry, IIRC, and she was living there when they met, but she is originally from Ohio.


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She's got Irish ancestry, IIRC, and she was living there when they met, but she is originally from Ohio.


Yep. She's American with Irish ancestry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> *I've been kind of meh for his relationship with Alexa*. Not against it, just not enthused. But I always figure it's up to him, and as long as he's happy that's fine for me. I do know I can't stand her friends. And they seem to be completely opposite to his friends. But I don't know any of them personally, so my judgment could be completely wrong.


















Because I seem to remember you having a crack at posters who started to question either Alexa or the relationship.  Revisionist history, Audio.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Because I seem to remember you having a crack at posters who started to question either Alexa or the relationship.  Revisionist history, Audio.


Perhaps you are confusing me with someone else. I know I've posted feeling meh about her before. But I don't like the knee-jerk nastiness that pops up whenever he dates someone. That kind of attack does get my response. So I didn't like when people tried to smear her because she dated a guy who later turned out to be a pedophile. I don't follow fashion so I've always been neutral about her. And I've posted several times about not liking her friends. My position is always that as long as he's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Kitkath70

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...skarsgard-shirtless-sunburn/?src=socialflowFB

*Literally How Does a Half-Naked Alexander Skarsgård Make a Bad Sunburn Look So Damn Good?*
*Even the V-lines are a little crisp.*

*If you love a good celebrity mystery, here is a new one courtesy of Alexander Skarsgård, who is currently vacationing in Capri, Italy. On Saturday, he stepped out wearing nothing but a pair of blue swim trunks, meaning his chiseled abs and V-lines were on full display. Also on display: several red patches resulting from (1) Alexander forgetting to wear sunscreen, (2) Alexander forgetting to reapply after going for a swim, or (3) Alexander falling asleep for too long in the sun because he was dreaming about puppies. How he got the sunburn isn’t the big mystery here (it happens to the best of us). If you can provide a scientific explanation of how Alexander still looks this hot despite the sunburn, I will happily submit your name for a Nobel Prize nomination next year. Seriously, how is this possible?*

*Is he part of an elite Hollywood club that automatically turns you hot forever once you join? Are Ryan Gosling and Chris Pine part of that club? Or is Alexander part of a new beauty trend that's only in Italy that means you'll start calling shirtless dudes with severe sunburns hot in 2018?

I'd like to think that after these photos were taken, Alexander retreated back indoors to take a nap in a tub of aloe, because his arms looked pretty toasty too. And because he needed to have another dream about puppies. Happy summer, folks. And don't forget to reapply!
*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kit.

An old but nice pic + something to look forward to:

From ASN:

*A preview of Alex in the June 2017 edition of Screen International!*

“True Lies:  For his challenging role as a violent husband in HBO miniseries Big Little Lies, Alexander Skarsgård tells Nikki Baughan how he fought hard to get to the emotional truth of his character.”

Source/Thanks: 






*NikkiBaughan* twitter:  “Very pleased w/ @Screendaily’s Emmy Special, my 1st as Supplement Ed. Gave me chance to speak to #Alexander Skarsgard about @biglittleliesuk.”

https://twitter.com/NikkiBaughan/status/879637209363738624

Photo credit:  Portrait of Alex by *Orlok* at the 15th !if Istanbul Independent Film Festival (February 2016, Istanbul, Turkey).


----------



## Julia_W

Great mention of Alex, and a new photo, too! He's listed as one of their 13 hottest television actors.  And by "hot" they mean performance wise. 
https://www.wmagazine.com/gallery/hottest-television-actors-nicole-kidman-milo-ventimiglia


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Julia_W! Thats new pic is so nice! Wonder when he shot that


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
It was shot in NYC, so either before he left for LA or after he got back, which totally narrows it down!
from the text:
3/13
*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD, BIG LITTLE LIES*
“My first crush was Jessica Lange in _Tootsie_. I was maybe 8 or 9 when I first saw the movie, and I had never felt anything for a girl before that. I was just mesmerized by her. I watched the film over and over again because of Jessica Lange. I’m still not over her. Every time I meet someone, I compare her to Jessica Lange in _Tootsie_. That’s probably why I’m not married.”

Skarsgård wears a Cleverly Laundry robe; Schiesser Revival shirt.


Tod's IG posted a pic of Alex, who knows when it was taken, presumably in the last week:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BV4_7pKlQTb/?taken-by=tods&hl=en

Christopher Hill, who directed Cut Copy's Free Your Mind, had a little bit to say on working with Alex:

christopher_hill_filmsOne day with Skarsgard. The short film / music video I directed for Cut Copy's 'Free Your Mind' starring the phenomenal Alexander Skarsgard. Many thanks to my good friends Cut Copy for letting me make this. Such a pleasure to work with Alex, an amazing actor and all round nice guy. Thanks to those that helped and collaborated with me to make this: @larksss @jason_baum@maxwellorgell @niamh_peren @cut_copy@coreyesse #alexanderskarsgard #cutcopy#freeyourmind
https://www.instagram.com/p/BV3hFtuBqOq/?taken-by=christopher_hill_films

In sad news, Michael Nyqvist, who worked with Alex in Disconnect, and several other Skarsgards over the years, died yesterday of lung cancer. He was only 56.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/27/arts/michael-nyqvist-dead-actor.html
http://variety.com/2017/film/news/michael-nyqvist-dead-dies-girl-with-the-dragon-tattoo-1202479889/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!
That is so sad about Michael Nyqvist.  Way too young.

HQ of the *W* *Mag* pic:




https://www.wmagazine.com/gallery/hottest-television-actors-nicole-kidman-milo-ventimiglia#3

New photo shared on instagram today (June 28, 2017) by *Tod's*:







#AlexanderSkarsgard enjoying the Italian lifestyle in Capri with #TodsGommino

-*Tods *instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Jeeez that sunburn! That's going to hurt


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Kit.
> 
> An old but nice pic + something to look forward to:
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> *A preview of Alex in the June 2017 edition of Screen International!*
> 
> “True Lies:  For his challenging role as a violent husband in HBO miniseries Big Little Lies, Alexander Skarsgård tells Nikki Baughan how he fought hard to get to the emotional truth of his character.”
> 
> Source/Thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NikkiBaughan* twitter:  “Very pleased w/ @Screendaily’s Emmy Special, my 1st as Supplement Ed. Gave me chance to speak to #Alexander Skarsgard about @biglittleliesuk.”
> 
> https://twitter.com/NikkiBaughan/status/879637209363738624
> 
> Photo credit:  Portrait of Alex by *Orlok* at the 15th !if Istanbul Independent Film Festival (February 2016, Istanbul, Turkey).



I looked at the photo, and looking at shirt and not the caption, thought it was from this spring. He does love blue and white striped shirts! 



Esizzle said:


> Jeeez that sunburn! That's going to hurt



After seeing the pics from the yacht, I do hope, that wherever he is right now, he's putting lots of aloe/lotion on the burn, and taking care of it. That type of continuous sun burn is not good for the skin in the long run.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I looked at the photo, and looking at shirt and not the caption, thought it was from this spring. He does love blue and white striped shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the pics from the yacht, I do hope, that wherever he is right now, he's putting lots of aloe/lotion on the burn, and taking care of it. That type of continuous sun burn is not good for the skin in the long run.


Dada posted a pic on Instagram that looks like Sweden. They might be back home now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I noticed that it looks like Dada is back in Sweden. Which doesn't mean Alex is, he could be home, he could still be in Italy on his own, with someone else. (insert shrug emoji here)


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> I noticed that it looks like Dada is back in Sweden. Which doesn't mean Alex is, he could be home, he could still be in Italy on his own, with someone else. (insert shrug emoji here)


Yes he could have switched Dada out for another friend. Lol


----------



## Santress

A few more pics from Italy from Instagram/Facebook via ASN:






“All three of us are a couple. #shlern.”

-*charcharmcgnar* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8HpH7lDdD/?taken-by=charcharmcgnar

*Dolomite Italian Alps, shared on June 29, 2017






-*La Vigna di Alberto* & *Alberto Di Scala* Facebooks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4122458.131124.100000179518753&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Vigna-di-Alberto/163971890290650?ref=stream

*La Vigna di Alberto restaurant (Ischia, Italy), shared on June 25, 2017


----------



## Kitkath70

Hiking the Alps.  This is so Alex.  I love his adventurous side.


----------



## Santress

Looks like he's having a blast. Gotta hand it to him - he really gets the most out of his travel experiences.

A few oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram via ASN:






“#tbt to 5 years ago with my famous deer in the headlights look. #trueblood #alexander skarsgard.”

-*atorga13* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV7e8w0gOfs/

*shared on June 29, 2017






-*vipencounters* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVwfE-8DHqP/

*shared on June 25, 2017






“Talking to Alexander Skarsgård about being really, really, really ridiculously good looking for today’s Guardian Guide.”

-*kevinegperry* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLA1FaNjg0q/?taken-by=kevinegperry

*Festival Du Film Americain De Deauville, shared on October 1, 2016 (but probably taken at the festival during September 2016 in Deauville, France).

Some people asked about the source for this pic. It's originally from Facebook:






“Touchdown Amalfi with My love Alexander Skarsgård #after beach — at Italien-Amalfi.”

-*Rita Toma* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0177764532365.333260.636867364&type=3&theater

*Amalfi, Italy, shared on June 22, 2017


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Funny, in exactly a month, I'll be hiking in the Dolomites. I'm always behind Skars on his trips, I missed him in Iceland too.  At least he might get rid of his sunburn now!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> A few more pics from Italy from Instagram/Facebook via ASN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “All three of us are a couple. #shlern.”
> 
> -*charcharmcgnar* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8HpH7lDdD/?taken-by=charcharmcgnar
> 
> *Dolomite Italian Alps, shared on June 29, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*La Vigna di Alberto* & *Alberto Di Scala* Facebooks
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4122458.131124.100000179518753&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Vigna-di-Alberto/163971890290650?ref=stream
> 
> *La Vigna di Alberto restaurant (Ischia, Italy), shared on June 25, 2017



What is he doing with his hand in Dada's shirt in the last pic? 



Kitkath70 said:


> Hiking the Alps.  This is so Alex.  I love his adventurous side.



So do I. But this also probably explains why Dada went home on Monday, I get the impression that hiking in mountains isn't really his thing.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Funny, in exactly a month, I'll be hiking in the Dolomites. I'm always behind Skars on his trips, I missed him in Iceland too.  At least he might get rid of his sunburn now!



So basically, make your travel plans, and then move them forward 3-4 weeks! 
Yeah, his face does look better. But I'd have reversed it: strenuous hiking followed by leisurely yachting and sunburning!


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Funny, in exactly a month, I'll be hiking in the Dolomites. I'm always behind Skars on his trips, I missed him in Iceland too.  *At least he might get rid of his sunburn now!*


Not necessarily! The last time I was in the Alps I had a major sunburn afterwards 'cause obviously you are closer to the sun then.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> What is he doing with his hand in Dada's shirt in the last pic?
> 
> I thought the same thing!!!  Why is his hand in his shirt?!?!?!  Weird!!!!
> 
> 
> So do I. But this also probably explains why Dada went home on Monday, I get the impression that hiking in mountains isn't really his thing.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, make your travel plans, and then move them forward 3-4 weeks!
> Yeah, his face does look better. But I'd have reversed it: strenuous hiking followed by leisurely yachting and sunburning!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
"I thought the same thing!!! Why is his hand in his shirt?!?!?! Weird!!!!"
You're still putting your reply within the quote 
As for why he's putting his hand in Dada's shirt, well, it's been awhile since we've seen any pics like this, but there are pics out there where he's happily 'feeling up' a male friend's chest. Because he's a goofball.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> Not necessarily! The last time I was in the Alps I had a major sunburn afterwards 'cause obviously you are closer to the sun then.


True. Everyone else could be wrapped in down jackets, but Skars will probably hike shirtless..


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

New portrait of Alex by *Dan Doperalski* for *Variety.



*

*Variety’s* executive editor of TV, *Debra Birnbaum*, also interviewed him for their *“Remote Controlled” *podcast.

Listen to his interview here:

http://remotecontrolledpodcast.libsyn.com/podcast/ep47#5xlYvyQm61hPPhy4.99

From *Variety.com*:

In the critically acclaimed series, which finished its run back in April, Skarsgård played Perry Wright, the abusive husband of Celeste (Nicole Kidman). “It was a pretty intense shoot,” acknowledges the actor, who says he apologized to Kidman on a “daily basis” during filming. He also apologizes to the audience as well: “Yes, America, I’m sorry.” He admits he hasn’t yet watched it: “I had no idea how hated I was!”

Skarsgård says he signed on for the project immediately when it was presented to him. “It was a pretty easy decision when you have a great director, great co-star, and beautiful script, and a very interesting character,” he says. He wasn’t intimidated by the prospect of playing the villain. “I was really intrigued by their relationship and I thought it was an interesting opportunity to maybe try to play an abusive husband in a way that at least felt real,” he says. “Sometimes I feel like it can be a bit stereotypical and a bit cliché. And this was so rich and so layered. It’s a man who’s conflicted and he has these demons inside.”

The actor says he tried to find some humanity in Perry, who has deep secrets that get revealed over the course of the series. “It was important to find some core of humanity, I think, in order for the audience to at least understand this character, not to empathize, but to understand him,” he says. “And at least acknowledge that he’s struggling or that he’s conflicted. And that he is in a lot of pain. Because otherwise I don’t think it’s interesting if you don’t get in there.”

Filming the fight scenes with Kidman was incredibly difficult, he says. “We had to check in with each other constantly,” he says. “And especially at the end of the day after a tough day like that to just hug and make sure that we’re OK. Because it’s incredibly tough to shoot those scenes for 10 hours, and then jump in the car and go home. You can’t shake that off.” He stayed with friends who had young children, who were like family to him. “That loving environment was tremendously important for me to have,” he says.

But while the fight scenes were tough to shoot, he says, he loved shooting the finale. “I love how physical it got because it’s at that point where it’s very, very primal,” he says.

And he’s got an idea for a second season: “Perry’s got a twin sister called Terry and she shows up and she’s pissed off that they all killed her brother,” he says. “So, it’s basically a badass revenge story about this six foot four woman named Terry who’s there to avenge the death of her brother.”

Source:  *Variety.com *via *Variety* twitter

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/rem...der-skarsgard-big-little-lies-hbo-1202483616/

https://twitter.com/Variety/status/880818386904784896

Photo credit:  *Dan Doperalski*


----------



## AnBuW

Dada went home, so surely someone else joined Alex. Some other 'boyfriend'  Can you imagine Kate B. or Alexa  C. hiking with him? :O If he ever finds a smart girl who likes beer & sport activities, is open-minded, sensitive, but fun, respects privacy & family values ... he will marry her


----------



## Esizzle

Haha Dada bounced just before the hiking trip, I dont blame him I would do the same. Hiking is not my thing at all.
Anyways, Alex looks SO blonde I love it! And the sunburn on his cheeks is definitely looking a lot better. As for his hand in Dada's shirt, he is just being his goofball self. He gets so touchy feely after a few drinks, maybe some good Italian wine.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's such a goofball
https://www.instagram.com/p/BV-yL49FzpT/


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's such a goofball
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BV-yL49FzpT/


Lol! Yay he has his jacket on like everyone else. What song is that?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AnBuW said:


> Dada went home, so surely someone else joined Alex. Some other 'boyfriend'  Can you imagine Kate B. or Alexa  C. hiking with him? :O If he ever finds a smart girl who likes beer & sport activities, is open-minded, sensitive, but fun, respects privacy & family values ... he will marry her



Alex loves these adventures enough that I think any future gf should probably at least try to do them, if she isn't into them already. My niece started dating her now-husband in college. She thought that his love of ice climbing and snow camping was interesting but it wasn't something she was interested in. As they got more serious she realized how important it was to him-in this case it's part of his job-and decided for him, and for a personal challenge she'd try to go on one of his adventures. Turns out she really likes most it.
There's a pic out there now, probably from today, which I'm not linking to because it's not sourced*, of Alex and three of his hiking companions in Venice. One of those companions is the man who was the drone operator, director/writer/cinematographer Cary Fukunaga, who in 2012 did a short film with Fares called Sleepwalking in the Rift. Perhaps Alex and Cary will work together soon? (crosses fingers)

*of course it may not be sourced because even though it's public if whoever posted it realizes the fangirls are flocking to their sm pages they'll make them private, which is what the two sources for the pics and videos of this hike did. And if it's not sourced they won't be bothered.


----------



## Esizzle

Nice! I didnt realize the drone operator was Cary Fukunaga!! So funny that Alex and Cary went on a hike together in Italy lol. I hope they do a collab together! An HBO series or a Netflix movie or a studio movie whatever. Cary is an amazing filmmaker.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
There were a couple of hints on the first IG that they knew him and then sleuthing the IG account the video guy mentioned. It's private but it's Cary's. I wonder how they met, how long they've known each other.
And yes I did wonder if they talked about work: the merits of HBO vs. Netflix perhaps. Did they also keep calling Fares and telling him 'it's great up here in the mountains! You should try it!" and Fares keeps hanging up on them? 
And the hike is over, Alex has posted again. And did we get a nice picture of Venice or the mountains? No, we did not, because Alex has a weird sense of humor: 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWApp8ugrLg/?taken-by=rexdanger


----------



## Esizzle

haha! I saw that. Oh Rex Danger!
By the way Alex is back in Stockholm and reunited with his bestie Fares. Fares is looking hot! Its annoying that Alex's friends dont tag his IG in their pics. Maybe they dont know his account is him?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh, they definitely know it's him, it may be because of courtesy that they don't. So he's back hanging out with Fares? Yeah!
Does it make me a horrible person to think/hope that now he and Alexa are probably through that we'll get more pics with Fares?


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, they definitely know it's him, it may because of courtesy that they don't. So he's back hanging out with Fares? Yeah!
> Does it make me a horrible person to think/hope that now he and Alexa are probably through that we'll get more pics with Fares?


HAHA! no not a horrible person at all. I am sure if they decided to part ways, it was for legit reasons. And yes I hope we get a ton of Alex and Fares all over Stockholm pics for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Santress

Happy Canada Day to everyone who's celebrating!  




(x)

From instagram today, apparently he's back in Sweden and enjoying dinner with friends, including Fares Fares, at *Ling Long* (July 1, 2017, Stockholm).
Would love to see him work with Cary Fukunaga too.  I may be in the minority but I genuinely enjoyed True Detective season 2. *ducks*







Miss @lill_lindqvist as a fan but trying to keep the posts on @linglongatstory! @clarahallencreutz @gthott @stockss @shimashimmy @jaowan @jardmanharis and Co.!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBC4JljwFK/?taken-by=dagabydaga

-*dagabydaga* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Happy Canada Day to everyone who's celebrating!
> From instagram today, apparently he's back in Sweden and enjoying dinner with friends, including Fares Fares, at *Ling Long* (July 1, 2017, Stockholm).
> Would love to see him work with Cary Fukunaga too.  *I may be in the minority but I genuinely enjoyed True Detective season 2. *ducks**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss @lill_lindqvist as a fan but trying to keep the posts on @linglongatstory! @clarahallencreutz @gthott @stockss @shimashimmy @jaowan @jardmanharis and Co.!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBC4JljwFK/?taken-by=dagabydaga
> 
> -*dagabydaga* instagram



I'm worried about you! 
I really liked the first season of TD, until the last episode. I made it through one episode of the second season, not even for Colin Ferrell could I finish. I can't remember who the directors were for the 2nd season. 
Perhaps Cary can develop something that can star Alex, Fares and Idris Elba (who was directed by Fukunaga in Beasts of No Nation)?


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> Happy Canada Day to everyone who's celebrating!
> 
> View attachment 3750325
> 
> 
> (x)
> 
> From instagram today, apparently he's back in Sweden and enjoying dinner with friends, including Fares Fares, at *Ling Long* (July 1, 2017, Stockholm).
> Would love to see him work with Cary Fukunaga too.  I may be in the minority but I genuinely enjoyed True Detective season 2. *ducks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss @lill_lindqvist as a fan but trying to keep the posts on @linglongatstory! @clarahallencreutz @gthott @stockss @shimashimmy @jaowan @jardmanharis and Co.!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBC4JljwFK/?taken-by=dagabydaga
> 
> -*dagabydaga* instagram


Dont worry, I liked season 2 as well! I dont know what people were complaining about 
Cary Fukunaga left after season 1 of TD so he had no creative input for season 2.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Dont worry, I liked season 2 as well! I dont know what people were complaining about
> Cary Fukunaga left after season 1 of TD so he had no creative input for season 2.



Now I'm not sure about either one of you! 
Cary was still listed as exec producer for S. 2 (as were Harrelson and McConoughy). Though I don't how much, if any, input they actually had or provided.
It received decent reviews 2 years ago though, so it wasn't universally hated.


----------



## Santress

^I know Cary Fukunaga wasn't involved with S2 like S1 but I still felt the need to mention S2 because it got some pretty bad reviews and I felt like some of them were overkill. It wasn't the ****-show some made it out to be (imo) and actually had some really good moments and touching performances.

It just wasn't season 1 which is treated like a masterpiece in some circles.

Another from tonight in Stockholm (July 1, 2017):







When u **** up and change from #alexander skarsgard to #tom hardy as your freecard! U only get to take a pic with the hot man!! #Tarzan #ångest.

-*narmeenalka* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWBas9MAt1l/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I really liked the first season, but the last episode wasn't that good.
He's shaved. Pity. I was hoping to have the Yeti look, at least beard-wise, by the end of the summer.


----------



## Santress

From today (July 2, 2017) at the *Elton John* concert at *Gröna Lund*.
He looks tired.






@eltonjohn returned to @gronalund again after 46 years! what an amazing voice he still has •

-*caterpillar_girl* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWDynEOBQcE/?taken-by=caterpillar_girl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He does, I imagine he's been up socializing, he was gone for a whole two weeks! 

He posted a pic from the concert as well:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWD1e55AbiQ/?taken-by=rexdanger


----------



## Santress

^He has a very good eye and has taken some beautiful shots.
I wonder what type of camera he uses.

A few more (grainy) stealth shots from today at *Gröna Lund* (July 2, 2017, Sweden):











The lyrics, the voice and the turbofingers over the keys with a smile on the lips most the whole time ... yes, and then # alexanderskarsgård perceived on a balcony. Good sunday! #sireltonjohn #rocketman #hollywoodglans #paparazziwannabe #imstillstanding # fight #nerverna #livet #hitsen

-*obscenegreenbean* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWEB-VmDDcw/?taken-by=obscenegreenbean


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^He has a very good eye and has taken some beautiful shots.
> *I wonder what type of camera he uses.*
> 
> A few more (grainy) stealth shots from today at *Gröna Lund* (July 2, 2017, Sweden):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lyrics, the voice and the turbofingers over the keys with a smile on the lips most the whole time ... yes, and then # alexanderskarsgård perceived on a balcony. Good sunday! #sireltonjohn #rocketman #hollywoodglans #paparazziwannabe #imstillstanding # fight #nerverna #livet #hitsen
> 
> -*obscenegreenbean* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWEB-VmDDcw/?taken-by=obscenegreenbean



I think he uses his camera phone so probably one of the iPhones. I have friends who are pretty good amateur photographers and they use iPhones because of the cameras. I do think he's a good photographer.


----------



## Esizzle

He looks hungover. Everyone around him is wearing jackets and he has a thin shirt on lol


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think he uses his camera phone so probably one of the iPhones. I have friends who are pretty good amateur photographers and they use iPhones because of the cameras. I do think he's a good photographer.


Pretty sure Alex has the big iPhone 7 so the two camera feature helps. Also most of his pics have filters on them which helps giving it a more hi def and professional camera quality feel. Alex takes beautiful pics!


----------



## Santress

Some HQs from today in Sweden (July 2, 2017, *Gröna Lund*):





















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/33bilqi7u/


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Fan photo of Alex at *Gröna Lund* yesterday (July 2, 2017).

Black and white version shared on instagram:






“Sunday concert #elton john #live nation # alexander skarsgård # strong.”

-*prylj *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWDp7v5hJxX19O-CQqf4JfyPIIALTGuTYb76Pk0/

Color version:






“VIP at the legend Elton John & the whole performance I've been next to this god ✌ # eltonjohn # grönalund # alexanderskarsgård #lajvet # sunday concert."

-*sofiiiie* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWDqLHilp8I/


----------



## Santress

More HQs from yesterday (July 2, 2017, *Gröna Lund*):





























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3821ar6ge/


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Now I'm not sure about either one of you!
> Cary was still listed as exec producer for S. 2 (as were Harrelson and McConoughy). Though I don't how much, if any, input they actually had or provided.
> It received decent reviews 2 years ago though, so it wasn't universally hated.


You are right, I forgot Cary was exec producer. However, the gossip I read was that Cary and Nic, the writer/creator of the show butt heads a lot during the first season and parted ways in a not so great way. So I doubt Nic let cary have any creative control during the second season. Season 2 was definitely not "must watch" TV but I thought it was entertaining enough and I watched the entire season. Just read of Celebitchy that a season 3 might be underway with Mahershala Ali!

Today was Mama My's 61st birthday! I hope the Skarsgard children did something nice for her


----------



## Singra

^ hmmm season 3... HBO changed some of it's top management not too long ago and true detective was a part of the old guard, will be interesting to see what a third season looks like. I think season 2 was a bit of a ratings loser so Nic P might not be given quite as much creative leeway... not that that's a bad thing.

Executive producer credits can mean a lot of things... sometimes it's less an indicator of active creative input than giving recognition or appeasement for something, I think it's still in the credits because of whatever deal was struck in the beginning of the show. Reading up on  how the show got going... it was very much organized by their management company, it wasn't something that happened organically.

From the interviews I read Fukunaga was only ever going to be involved in one season and he was quite explicit about his zero involvement in season 2. The stories of conflict between Nic P and fukunaga were sort of confirmed... at least that's my interpretation from the way they both responded to questions about it... I can't recall many times people involved in a alleged spat responded the way they did.

Am I the only one who didn't care for both season 1 and 2? It's no diss on fukunaga... he's very talented and he's headed for great things but I found True Detective tedious... and this comes from someone who usually likes dark, knotty dramas.

Skarsgard and Fukunaga seem like they might be a good fit to work together, definitely won't object if it happens in an upcoming project.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Oh, I really liked S1, even with its flaws it was very easy to watch.
And now they're thinking of having a S3 and they want to bring in super producer David Milch, so it might mean more control over Nic P. Plus Mahershala Ali is rumored to be in talks to star, so that's got me more interested than I might have been otherwise. But it's also possible that the first season was lightning in a bottle and they can't recapture it as a TD series, no matter how hard they try, or how talented the crew. Something that I hope those who talk about a 2nd season for BLL remember.
But yes, I wold like Cary and Alex to work together on something.

And I hope that My had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Emmys 2017: 'Big Little Lies' star Alexander Skarsgard on television's "great era"*
4 July, 2017 | By Nikki Baughan
For his challenging role as a violent husband in the HBO miniseries, the actor tells _Screen_ how he fought hard to get to the emotional truth.

_Big Little Lies_, HBO’s seven-episode drama about lust, love and murder in California’s exclusive coastal community of Monterey, was one of the year’s most talked about television shows before it even aired.

Based on the novel by Liane Moriarty, its initial draw was an A-list cast that included Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley and Laura Dern.

When it made its US debut in February — with Sky Atlantic showing it in the UK from March — audiences flocked to its slow-burn story, which is framed by a murder and blends interrogation room interviews with flashbacks to the duplicitous lives of those involved in the weeks before the crime.

The show’s finale hit a series ratings high for HBO, drawing 1.9 million viewers for its 9pm premiere and 2.5 million viewers for the night. It drew an average of 7.1 million viewers per episode in the US across multiple platforms, with word of mouth driving ratings for the finale that were 64% higher than the premiere.

Alongside its starry cast and glossy production values, audiences also responded to the show’s portrayal of edgy, modern womanhood. Yet the screenplay, adapted by veteran scribe David E Kelley (_Ally McBeal_, _Chicago Hope_, _Goliath_, the forthcoming _Mr Mercedes_), also featured a host of multi-layered male characters. Most complex was Alexander Skarsgard’s Perry, the husband of Kidman’s former lawyer Celeste, with whom he has twin boys, a passionate marriage and a seemingly perfect life.

As with so much in _Big Little Lies_, however, those looks proved deceiving. Behind his perfect facade, Perry is struggling with serious anger issues that, over the course of the series, result in shockingly violent behaviour towards Celeste.
“I was sent the scripts and was immediately fascinated by Perry,” Skarsgard says of the connection he felt to the challenging role. “I thought he was such an interesting character. He didn’t feel like the typical abusive husband; I could really feel his struggle and how layered the relationship with Celeste is. There were things in the script that I felt were really important to emphasise — the fact he is a good father, that he can be really sweet and generous. You almost trick the audience to envy this couple.”

*Natural progression*

When it came to filming, Skarsgard, Kidman and filmmaker-turned-TV-director Jean-Marc Vallée (_Dallas Buyers Club_, _Wild_) — who helmed all seven episodes — worked hard to nail the evolving dynamic of Perry and Celeste’s relationship.
“We didn’t rehearse much,” reveals the Swedish-born actor. “Nicole and I spent a lot of time together, just to get to know each other. It was also important to spend time with Cameron and Nicholas Crovetti, who played the twins. We wanted them to be very natural and comfortable around us. When Perry is with the kids, he is a great dad. They are not nervous around him; they are very affectionate and loving. So the prep was really just to hang out, the four of us, as a family.”
When it came to showcasing the darker side of Perry’s personality, Skarsgard says it was essential to find the emotional balance within the character and ensure he was neither too monstrous nor too sympathetic.

“It was important to find the struggle,” he says. “He has these demons inside that he tries to fight, but he can’t. He admires Celeste and he feels like he doesn’t deserve her. He’s always felt like the underdog in the relationship and that’s created a lot of frustration. [The violence] is his twisted way of taking control, because he is physically stronger than her. That’s the only way he can empower himself. It was about understanding that, and finding that switch where he goes from being charming and loving to where he just goes black and anything can happen.”

It is rare to see such a nuanced portrayal of domestic abuse on screen, not least one given the time to play out in such a naturalistic way. Skarsgard says that is partly because the focus was not on Perry’s journey, but rather on how his behaviour affects and changes Celeste.

“Celeste doesn’t represent all women that have been abused by men, but in this relationship it’s important to understand why she is conflicted, why she doesn’t leave Perry early on,” Skarsgard says. “Leaving someone who is abusive is incredibly difficult, and what also makes it complicated is that it isn’t black and white.
“You can hopefully see that Perry does have another side. Just like Celeste, we wanted the audience to understand that he’s a great dad and can be really sweet. In the beginning at least, hopefully the audience will feel like Celeste — that he can change. That deep down he’s a good guy and he just needs a little bit of help. It was also important to understand that, if you are being abused, it’s not your job to change the other person.”

That sentiment becomes increasingly clear as _Big Little Lies_ progresses and Celeste struggles to control the fallout from Perry’s anger. As such, most of the sequences between Skarsgard and Kidman are emotionally potent, either fuelled by passion or anger, and the shoot proved equally as intense.

“We showed up, jumped in and started shooting,” Skarsgard recalls. “It was all handheld cameras and existing light, so we moved very quickly on set. That was great, because it meant there was not a lot of down time; once the adrenaline’s up and you’re shooting, you stay on your feet until the end of the day. I love that way of working. It means that if you come up with an idea during a take, it takes no more than 30 seconds until you get an opportunity to try it again. It was very fun, creatively, that way. But also exhausting. The tough scenes, the physical scenes, were horrible to shoot.”

*Challenging subjects*

As anyone who has seen the show will know, the scenes are as difficult to watch as they were to film. Yet it is precisely because _Big Little Lies_ handles its challenging subject matter with sensitivity, and boasts such vividly drawn characters, that has seen it become one of the biggest successes in a year full of small-screen hits.

“This is a great era for television,” acknowledges Skarsgard, who previously starred in HBO shows _Generation Kill_ and _True Blood_, along with films including _Battleship_, _What Maisie Knew_ and _War On Everyone_. “It’s a medium that attracts a lot of writers, directors and actors. These limited series are a very interesting format. It’s an opportunity for the actor to go deeper and explore a character, and the audience can really get to know these people and live with them for weeks.

“With features, you have the three-act structure and it can feel a bit rushed,” he continues. “On these shows, it can really be a slow burn. You can have a first episode that just introduces the characters, then lets it simmer for a while. Networks like HBO, Netflix or Hulu can take risks, as they are subscription based and don’t have to worry about meeting audience targets for advertising revenue. They can invest in shows that are more niche, they can have — and want — diversity and they can let showrunners go in a non-traditional direction. It’s a really exciting medium, and it’s not surprising that a lot of creative people in the industry are gravitating towards it. It’s a very fun way to tell a story.”
http://www.screendaily.com/features...gard-on-televisions-great-era/5119217.article


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*No more ‘Big Little Lies’ please*
*By Matthew Gilbert Globe Staff  July 04, 2017
*
There has been a bit of debate over whether HBO’s “Big Little Lies” ought to return for a second season. It was a hugely successful miniseries, one of the year’s best, *and I expect it will pull in a number of Emmy nominations next week — certainly for leads Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon but also, I hope, for supporting actor Alexander Skarsgard, who played one of TV’s most convincingly disturbing characters in recent memory.*

The thinking is that, like “Broadchurch,” the show is too popular to end after its primary mystery is solved. But for “Broadchurch,” the continuation of the child murder case in season 2 was forced and ultimately unsatisfying, just as “Twin Peaks” was after the Laura Palmer resolution. It tainted the perfection of that first “Broadchurch” season, dragging the story past its natural end by covering the murder trial. The third and final season of “Broadchurch,” which premiered last week on BBC America, arrives with a tacit apology of sorts, as the action picks up years later and revolves around an entirely different crime.

I am wholeheartedly against the return of “Big Little Lies,” which was so beautifully self-contained, with a carefully directed and structured finale that felt like the resolution not only of the murder plot but of the themes that had been in play, including domestic abuse, the power of parenting, and recovery from violence. While I’d love to see some of the cast members work together again, in the manner of Ryan Murphy’s “American Horror Story” ensemble, I really don’t want to see “Big Little Lies” become an active franchise. Let it be. I have similar fears about “13 Reasons Why,” which is putting together a second season for Netflix despite the self-standing nature of season 1.

Recently, on a Variety podcast called “Remote Controlled,” Skarsgard nicely summarized the foolishness of continuing by suggesting a season 2 story line: “Perry’s got a twin sister called Terry,” he said, “and she shows up and she’s pissed off that they all killed her brother. So, it’s basically a badass revenge story about this 6-foot-4 woman named Terry who’s there to avenge the death of her brother.”
https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/television/2017/07/03/more-big-little-lies-please/9cmhusnTyHKuyxhmKYn9tI/story.html


----------



## Singra

^ Now Big little lies... that was awesome and Skarsgard was very good in it. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Oh, I really liked S1, even with its flaws it was very easy to watch.
> And now they're thinking of having a S3 and they want to bring in super producer David Milch, so it might mean more control over Nic P. Plus Mahershala Ali is rumored to be in talks to star, so that's got me more interested than I might have been otherwise.* But it's also possible that the first season was lightning in a bottle and they can't recapture it as a TD series*, no matter how hard they try, or how talented the crew. Something that I hope those who talk about a 2nd season for BLL remember.
> But yes, I wold like Cary and Alex to work together on something.
> 
> And I hope that My had a wonderful birthday!


This is true. As much as I didn't care or the series I thought all the individual bits were excellent. It just felt it took an age to pay off. I think Fukunaga was probably a big factor in what made the first season what it was but it seemed like it was torture to film. It was interesting to me that neither Harrelson nor McConaughey were particularly effusive in their promotional interviews for TD (compared to how they've been promoting other movies) and I saw an interview with Harrelson where he gave a somewhat interesting non-answer on working with Nic P and Fukunaga.

I saw on social media a few months back that garret Hedlund was on vacation with Fukunaga, they were going to do a TV show (The Alienist) together... Fukunaga has since fallen out of the project but perhaps Skarsgard on holiday with Fukunaga is a sign that something might be in play... although I think one of the guys in one of the photos also works in film so perhaps it's just a case of mutual friends or maybe they're just friends.


----------



## Esizzle

Singra said:


> ^ hmmm season 3... HBO changed some of it's top management not too long ago and true detective was a part of the old guard, will be interesting to see what a third season looks like. I think season 2 was a bit of a ratings loser so Nic P might not be given quite as much creative leeway... not that that's a bad thing.
> 
> Executive producer credits can mean a lot of things... sometimes it's less an indicator of active creative input than giving recognition or appeasement for something, I think it's still in the credits because of whatever deal was struck in the beginning of the show. Reading up on  how the show got going... it was very much organized by their management company, it wasn't something that happened organically.
> 
> From the interviews I read Fukunaga was only ever going to be involved in one season and he was quite explicit about his zero involvement in season 2. The stories of conflict between Nic P and fukunaga were sort of confirmed... at least that's my interpretation from the way they both responded to questions about it... I can't recall many times people involved in a alleged spat responded the way they did.
> 
> *Am I the only one who didn't care for both season 1 and 2? It's no diss on fukunaga... he's very talented and he's headed for great things but I found True Detective tedious... and this comes from someone who usually likes dark, knotty dramas.*
> 
> Skarsgard and Fukunaga seem like they might be a good fit to work together, definitely won't object if it happens in an upcoming project.


The storyline was tedious you are right. What I loved the most about the first season was the acting and dynamic between Woody and Matthew. Even with its flaws, I wouldnt hesitate to recommend this season to a good friend.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *No more ‘Big Little Lies’ please*
> *By Matthew Gilbert Globe Staff  July 04, 2017
> *
> There has been a bit of debate over whether HBO’s “Big Little Lies” ought to return for a second season. It was a hugely successful miniseries, one of the year’s best, *and I expect it will pull in a number of Emmy nominations next week — certainly for leads Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon but also, I hope, for supporting actor Alexander Skarsgard, who played one of TV’s most convincingly disturbing characters in recent memory.*
> 
> The thinking is that, like “Broadchurch,” the show is too popular to end after its primary mystery is solved. But for “Broadchurch,” the continuation of the child murder case in season 2 was forced and ultimately unsatisfying, just as “Twin Peaks” was after the Laura Palmer resolution. It tainted the perfection of that first “Broadchurch” season, dragging the story past its natural end by covering the murder trial. The third and final season of “Broadchurch,” which premiered last week on BBC America, arrives with a tacit apology of sorts, as the action picks up years later and revolves around an entirely different crime.
> 
> I am wholeheartedly against the return of “Big Little Lies,” which was so beautifully self-contained, with a carefully directed and structured finale that felt like the resolution not only of the murder plot but of the themes that had been in play, including domestic abuse, the power of parenting, and recovery from violence. While I’d love to see some of the cast members work together again, in the manner of Ryan Murphy’s “American Horror Story” ensemble, I really don’t want to see “Big Little Lies” become an active franchise. Let it be. I have similar fears about “13 Reasons Why,” which is putting together a second season for Netflix despite the self-standing nature of season 1.
> 
> Recently, on a Variety podcast called “Remote Controlled,” Skarsgard nicely summarized the foolishness of continuing by suggesting a season 2 story line: “Perry’s got a twin sister called Terry,” he said, “and she shows up and she’s pissed off that they all killed her brother. So, it’s basically a badass revenge story about this 6-foot-4 woman named Terry who’s there to avenge the death of her brother.”
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/television/2017/07/03/more-big-little-lies-please/9cmhusnTyHKuyxhmKYn9tI/story.html


I agree. I hope big little lies people are not chasing after the money and trying to create an unnecessary second season. Season one was some of the best TV in a while and they should just leave it at that! And I agree with Alex in the previous article you posted. TV is for sure in its golden age right now and miniseries are more exciting than most movies being made these days.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> ^ Now Big little lies... that was awesome and Skarsgard was very good in it.
> 
> This is true. As much as I didn't care or the series I thought all the individual bits were excellent. It just felt it took an age to pay off. I think Fukunaga was probably a big factor in what made the first season what it was but it seemed like it was torture to film. It was interesting to me that neither Harrelson nor McConaughey were particularly effusive in their promotional interviews for TD (compared to how they've been promoting other movies) and I saw an interview with Harrelson where he gave a somewhat interesting non-answer on working with Nic P and Fukunaga.
> 
> I saw on social media *a few months back that garret Hedlund was on vacation with Fukunaga*, they were going to do a TV show (The Alienist) together... Fukunaga has since fallen out of the project but perhaps Skarsgard on holiday with Fukunaga is a sign that something might be in play... although I think one of the guys in one of the photos also works in film so perhaps it's just a case of mutual friends or maybe they're just friends.


As far as I know Cary and Garrett are friends and I'd love to see them work together. I'm not sure if Alex would be interested or right for the kind of projects Fukunaga likes to choose. I know they have mutual friends and maybe that's why they were on holiday together. I mean there was a video of Cary playing with camera drones. So you never know.


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> As far as I know Cary and Garrett are friends and I'd love to see them work together. I'm not sure if Alex would be interested or right for the kind of projects Fukunaga likes to choose. I know they have mutual friends and maybe that's why they were on holiday together. I mean there was a video of Cary playing with camera drones. So you never know.


Why do you think ALex wouldnt be a good fit for Cary's projects?

Very interesting I just found out that Cary Fukunaga was one of the writes on 2017 It remake that Bill Skarsgard is starring in. He was supposed to direct it too but he left the project in 2015. His new project is a dark comedy for Netflix. Sounds interesting.


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> *Why do you think ALex wouldnt be a good fit for Cary's projects?*
> 
> Very interesting I just found out that Cary Fukunaga was one of the writes on 2017 It remake that Bill Skarsgard is starring in. He was supposed to direct it too but he left the project in 2015. His new project is a dark comedy for Netflix. Sounds interesting.


Look at _Sin Nombre_, look at _Jane Eyre_, look at _Beasts of No Nation_. Those are not the kind of things Alex does. I'm not even sure about _True Detective_. Alex seems to choose different genres. But you never know.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Singra said:


> ^ Now Big little lies... that was awesome and Skarsgard was very good in it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. As much as I didn't care or the series I thought all the individual bits were excellent. It just felt it took an age to pay off. I think Fukunaga was probably a big factor in what made the first season what it was but it seemed like it was torture to film. It was interesting to me that neither Harrelson nor McConaughey were particularly effusive in their promotional interviews for TD (compared to how they've been promoting other movies) and I saw an interview with Harrelson where he gave a somewhat interesting non-answer on working with Nic P and Fukunaga.
> 
> I saw on social media a few months back that garret Hedlund was on vacation with Fukunaga, they were going to do a TV show (The Alienist) together... Fukunaga has since fallen out of the project but perhaps Skarsgard on holiday with Fukunaga is a sign that something might be in play... although I think one of the guys in one of the photos also works in film so perhaps it's just a case of mutual friends or maybe they're just friends.



Cary's still listed as a producer on Alienist, but Hedlund apparently ended up dropping out as well.

I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that that Alex and Cary have known each other for awhile and this hike is something that sounded like fun to them.

As for Alex not really fitting in with Cary's movie style, there's a point to that. Doesn't mean still wouldn't mind seeing them working on some sort of project.


----------



## MissLily

Appears he's now in Long Island according to the latest IG post. Damn! He barely stays in one place. I'd be wiped with all the traveling.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Dude, you just got back home three days ago! 
But isn't one of his best friends and her family in Montauk?


----------



## Esizzle

I want to know how many air miles he has   I would die if I had to travel as much as he does. 

Nice of him to be in the hamptoms (I assume hamptoms when he tagged Long Island) for the 4th! Buckeye, who are you referring to?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He's got a friend who's lived in Montauk for years, he's mentioned her before (though I'm not sure by name), but I first remember seeing her mentioned in 2011, when he was filming WMK and Disconnect. He'd spend his weekends out there. It used to be easy for me to find the original article, until Stellan filmed Return to Montauk, so now I get mostly Stellan stuff, even when throwing Alexander's name in there. 

ETA: Not Montauk (I don't know why I always think it's Montauk, probably because they're close to each other):

"Alexander Skarsgard has said that he loves the Hamptons.
The _True Blood_ star revealed that he has spent a lot of time in the Long Island seaside resort with his best friend and her husband during recent months.
"I've actually been coming out a lot this summer, because I've been shooting in New York the past two and a half months," Skarsgard told _Movieline_.
"My best friend... [has] a house out in Amagansett. So on weekends, when I'm done shooting, that's where I go off to. I've been out there a lot this year."
http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/news/a345876/true-blood-alexander-skarsgrd-loves-the-hamptons/

ETA: tomorrow we'll get another interview, from Vanity Fair Italia
Tomorrow on @vanityfairitalia my interview with Alexander Skarsgard about a lot of stuff, from True Blood to Tarzan and the future of Big Little Lies (an interesting quiz) #movies #movielovers #tv #tvshow #biglittlelies @hbo #tarzan #trueblood #interview #magazine #ilovemyjob (and why wouldn't I?) @tods @rexdanger #swedishinhollywood
https://www.instagram.com/p/BWIknJXB38Y/


----------



## Esizzle

That new interview in Vogue Italia, is that supposed to be print, online or video? Couldnt find anything when I searched.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
The author didn't specify, but I'm presuming in whatever format she, and Vogue Italia, would put it out on social media. As there's nothing yet, I'm presuming it got delayed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

His brain ain't right   (and that hat is ugly)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWLxb3NhC5i/

And the Vanity Fair article is out, I've seen the scan, but translations are in the works.


----------



## Esizzle

OMG drunk and toasty haha!! Dont hate on the hat! He was trying to show his American spirit. 
Buckeye, is that psychic supposed to be the best friend you referred to yesterday?  LOL Alex has an interesting group of friends.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
No, the psychic/medium is American as far as I know. The friends with the home in the Hamptons are Swedes. Though perhaps it's through them that they know each other.

ETA: The medium is from the Philadelphia area, and in December 2014 Alex was spotted in the Philly area, so it may be that they've been friends for awhile, or met then. We really need another 'submit your questions' for fans of Alex so we can creepily ask things like: How do you know a spiritual medium from Philly and how did you end up hiking in the Dolomites with Cary Fukunaga?


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Jooa!

Scans and translation of the *Vanity Fair Italia* interview (July 12, 2017 issue). Nothing super new but still a nice read.

From The Library:






*NO SELFIES, THANK YOU*

He loves social media, but rejects the narcissism behind it, because many people "only post photos where they look good."

ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD, with the height of a Viking and the chest of Tarzan, certainly does not have problems to show. Like when he came to the MTV Movie Awards in his underwear

By *PAOLA JACOBBI*

That dot on the second "a" of the last name is difficult to pronounce. Alexander Skarsgård is sitting in front of me at Villa Necchi Campiglio, during a Tod's event in Milan for Men's Fashion Week. He tried to teach me. A lesson in futility. Luckily, this is a newspaper, not a radio, so let's move on. The eldest son of actor Stellan (who has a formidable, forty-year career between Sweden and Hollywood), Alex (everyone calls him that) also has two other actor brothers, Gustaf and Bill. Then there are Sam, Eija (the only sister) and Valter. There's more: in the last decade they were joined by Ossian, eight years old, and Kolbjörn, the youngest, born in 2012, sons of Stellan's second wife and a quarter of a century younger than him.

Alexander, who will be 41 years old on August 25, has never married, although he has had many girlfriends: the latest is Alexa Chung, a blogger, fashion model, tv presenter and musician.

Tall and muscular like a Viking hero yet elegant, confident and witty, Skarsgård was launched internationally by the True Blood vampire TV series, while at the same time, between seasons, he was traveling back to Europe to work with people like Lars Von Trier. Then, a year ago, he made The Legend of Tarzan, a film that prompted a lot of talk from film making experts. The budget was remarkable ($ 180 million), but Tarzan was unknown to the new generations that make up the bulk of action movie audiences, plus the protagonist was not a real star. The film was not a triumph (nonetheless it has grossed more than $ 350 million world world), but did very well for Alex's career. Nicole Kidman wanted him as a husband for the phenomenal Big Little Lies series and I would not be surprised if, on July 13, we see his name among the actors with an Emmy nomination, the Oscars of TV, which will be delivered in September.

*Vanity Fair Italia/Paola:*  In Big Little Lies you play a man who has a perfectly normal appearance but is violent and savagely beats his wife. He is the most disturbing character. Did you have any qualms about accepting this role?

*Alex:* No, I'm an actor. The bad guys and complicated characters are always the best. In this case, there is also something deeply tragic in him: he is a man who cannot change, destined to be so.

*VFI:* Did you expect the success of the series?

*Alex:*  I didn't realize it until a few weeks ago. While it was airing, I was completely isolated in Canada, filming a movie (Hold the Dark) in the same place where The Revenant was made. When I came back, I met Nicole Kidman and we talked about a possible second season.

*VFI:*  I've read it too. But I wonder how it’s possible, I apologize. It's taken from a book that ends the same as the series ends, and your character is dead.

*Alex:*  Huh. We'll see.

*VFI:*  I get it. You can't say more. Let's talk about the fact that, at this time, there's a kind of Scandinavian boom in Hollywood. You, Alicia Vikander, Mads Mikkelsen, Nikolay Coster-Waldau... How do you explain it?

*Alex:*  In the past, apart from Max von Sydow and then my father, we were really few. And until a decade ago, the idea of leaving Europe to go to Hollywood was a risky, frightening dream. Maybe they all became courageous after True Blood. They must have thought: "if Alex made it, I can do it too, I'm certainly better than him!" (Laughs).

*VFI:*  A Swedish director, Ruben Östlund, has just won the Palme d'Or.

*Alex: *You think I should have made his previous movie, Force Majeure, but I had other commitments and did not do it. I would love to work with him. Indeed, with him and with my father, because so far we have made one film together  (Melancholia).

*VFI:*  Did True Blood's popularity have any disadvantages?

*Alex:*  No, except that, for some scheduling issues, I may have missed out on a few film projects. I loved True Blood: it never became repetitive, like some of the long series set in hospitals or courtrooms that seem to never end.

*VFI:*  Is it true that as a boy you wanted to become an architect?

*Alex:*  True. And I'm still really passionate about it. I like Richard Neutra and Rudolph Schindler, and during the ten years I lived in Los Angeles I bought a 1963 home in that modernist, minimalist style. It was a crazy house. I loved it and I was sorry to have to sell it when I moved to New York.

*VFI:*  Why did you move?

*Alex:*  Because I want to be closer to my family, they are all in Stockholm. I go there three or four times a year, but I have shortened the distance. When I'm away I miss my five-year-old brother and my 2 1/2 year old nephew very much. I follow my family members very closely on social media to see what they are up to.

*VFI:* You follow them on social media? But who should have followers is you!

*Alex:*  I have an Instagram account, but it is not a traditional celebrity account, I put a few things on it and I do not look for followers. [Social Media] Numbers measure success for the Kardashians, not for an actor. An actor must keep a certain distance from the public. If you post fourteen selfies a day, if I tell you what I ate at breakfast, then why should you come see my movies? Too much personal information questions the credibility of the interpreter. Frankly, I do not really like the narcissistic aspect of social media. I love it when people photograph and share what they see, not when they only post photos in which they look good.

*VFI:*  How did you end up going to the MTV Movie Awards in a smoking jacket and underwear? Did you lose a bet?

*Alex:*  No! No bets. It was my idea, after they had asked me to go bare-chested to promote Tarzan. But a couple of years before Zac Efron had already been shirtless. Then I thought I would show off my legs instead of the pecs. Bare-chested and with trousers is sexy, with a jacket and without pants is ridiculous.
I wanted to be ridiculous, it was a hoot.

*VFI:*  Is it harder to interpret Tarzan for the movies or Hamlet for the theater, as your brother Gustaf did in Stockholm?

*Alex:*  Different difficulties. I also happened to work in theater in something very intense: I did 140 performances of Who is afraid of Virginia Woolf? Always in Stockholm. Tarzan's problem was the preparation: gymnastics, a very sad diet divided into six mini meals, no alcohol, no social life. I'm so glad I do not have to do it anymore.

*VFI: * Are you saying that there won't be a Tarzan 2?

*Alex:*  Ah, I do not know. Anything is possible but, as with Big Little Lies, it depends on what kind of sequel it is. You have to have something new to tell.

Sources: Original Article:  *Vanity Fair Italia* (July 12, 2017 issue)(ASkarsLibrary's digital scans)

Translation: Google + lots of clean-up by The *ASkarsLibrary*


----------



## AnBuW

So he is going to stay in Stockholm the whole month? Are there any big music festivals/ cultural or sport events in July in his beloved city? If so, he will have a lot of fun!


----------



## Esizzle

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWNTI4OhpFI/?taken-by=wmag

Discussing Spice girl crushes with W mag. I like how all the boys said Baby spice and the girls said Posh spice! LOL Posh spice will be my forever fave too


----------



## Julia_W

AnBuW said:


> So he is going to stay in Stockholm the whole month? Are there any big music festivals/ cultural or sport events in July in his beloved city? If so, he will have a lot of fun!



He is in New York now.  Here's a little high brow article on Alex's activities.
https://www.thecut.com/2017/07/alexander-skarsgard-bathroom-privacy.html





Alexander Skarsgård. Photo: Vincent Sandoval/Getty Images
Like the rest of us, recent sunburn survivor Alexander Skarsgård has to use the restroom from time to time. But unlike the rest of us, groups of female fans apparently try to follow him into the facilities while filming the whole thing on their iPhones.

According to “Page Six,” the _Big Little Lies _star was at dinner with his family on Monday at the Upper East Side restaurant Le Bilboquet when he “excused himself to use the restroom.” That was apparently the signal for “smitten ladies” to follow Skarsgård to the men’s bathroom door with their iPhone cameras filming.

The actor apparently “playfully wagged a finger at them” and “politely reminded them that they could not come inside” the bathroom with him. A “source” told the gossip column, “It was very funny,” but maybe next time let’s let him pee in peace.


----------



## skarsbabe

Julia_W said:


> He is in New York now. But unlike the rest of us, groups of female fans apparently try to follow him into the facilities while filming the whole thing on their iPhones.



Seriously people, he's a human being! Let him pee in peace and kindly gawk at him from afar! LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Jooa!
> 
> Scans and translation of the *Vanity Fair Italia* interview (July 12, 2017 issue). Nothing super new but still a nice read.
> 
> From The Library:
> 
> View attachment 3755044
> View attachment 3755045
> View attachment 3755046
> 
> 
> *NO SELFIES, THANK YOU*
> 
> He loves social media, but rejects the narcissism behind it, because many people "only post photos where they look good."
> 
> ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD, with the height of a Viking and the chest of Tarzan, certainly does not have problems to show. Like when he came to the MTV Movie Awards in his underwear
> 
> By *PAOLA JACOBBI*
> 
> That dot on the second "a" of the last name is difficult to pronounce. Alexander Skarsgård is sitting in front of me at Villa Necchi Campiglio, during a Tod's event in Milan for Men's Fashion Week. He tried to teach me. A lesson in futility. Luckily, this is a newspaper, not a radio, so let's move on. The eldest son of actor Stellan (who has a formidable, forty-year career between Sweden and Hollywood), Alex (everyone calls him that) also has two other actor brothers, Gustaf and Bill. Then there are Sam, Eija (the only sister) and Valter. There's more: in the last decade they were joined by Ossian, eight years old, and Kolbjörn, the youngest, born in 2012, sons of Stellan's second wife and a quarter of a century younger than him.
> 
> Alexander, who will be 41 years old on August 25, has never married, although he has had many girlfriends: the latest is Alexa Chung, a blogger, fashion model, tv presenter and musician.
> 
> Tall and muscular like a Viking hero yet elegant, confident and witty, Skarsgård was launched internationally by the True Blood vampire TV series, while at the same time, between seasons, he was traveling back to Europe to work with people like Lars Von Trier. Then, a year ago, he made The Legend of Tarzan, a film that prompted a lot of talk from film making experts. The budget was remarkable ($ 180 million), but Tarzan was unknown to the new generations that make up the bulk of action movie audiences, plus the protagonist was not a real star. The film was not a triumph (nonetheless it has grossed more than $ 350 million world world), but did very well for Alex's career. Nicole Kidman wanted him as a husband for the phenomenal Big Little Lies series and I would not be surprised if, on July 13, we see his name among the actors with an Emmy nomination, the Oscars of TV, which will be delivered in September.
> 
> *Vanity Fair Italia/Paola:*  In Big Little Lies you play a man who has a perfectly normal appearance but is violent and savagely beats his wife. He is the most disturbing character. Did you have any qualms about accepting this role?
> 
> *Alex:* No, I'm an actor. The bad guys and complicated characters are always the best. In this case, there is also something deeply tragic in him: he is a man who cannot change, destined to be so.
> 
> *VFI:* Did you expect the success of the series?
> 
> *Alex:*  I didn't realize it until a few weeks ago. While it was airing, I was completely isolated in Canada, filming a movie (Hold the Dark) in the same place where The Revenant was made. When I came back, I met Nicole Kidman and we talked about a possible second season.
> 
> *VFI:*  I've read it too. But I wonder how it’s possible, I apologize. It's taken from a book that ends the same as the series ends, and your character is dead.
> 
> *Alex:*  Huh. We'll see.
> 
> *VFI:*  I get it. You can't say more. Let's talk about the fact that, at this time, there's a kind of Scandinavian boom in Hollywood. You, Alicia Vikander, Mads Mikkelsen, Nikolay Coster-Waldau... How do you explain it?
> 
> *Alex:*  In the past, apart from Max von Sydow and then my father, we were really few. And until a decade ago, the idea of leaving Europe to go to Hollywood was a risky, frightening dream. Maybe they all became courageous after True Blood. They must have thought: "if Alex made it, I can do it too, I'm certainly better than him!" (Laughs).
> 
> *VFI:*  A Swedish director, Ruben Östlund, has just won the Palme d'Or.
> 
> *Alex: *You think I should have made his previous movie, Force Majeure, but I had other commitments and did not do it. I would love to work with him. Indeed, with him and with my father, because so far we have made one film together  (Melancholia).
> 
> *VFI:*  Did True Blood's popularity have any disadvantages?
> 
> *Alex:*  No, except that, for some scheduling issues, I may have missed out on a few film projects. I loved True Blood: it never became repetitive, like some of the long series set in hospitals or courtrooms that seem to never end.
> 
> *VFI:*  Is it true that as a boy you wanted to become an architect?
> 
> *Alex:*  True. And I'm still really passionate about it. I like Richard Neutra and Rudolph Schindler, and during the ten years I lived in Los Angeles I bought a 1963 home in that modernist, minimalist style. It was a crazy house. I loved it and I was sorry to have to sell it when I moved to New York.
> 
> *VFI:*  Why did you move?
> 
> *Alex:*  Because I want to be closer to my family, they are all in Stockholm. I go there three or four times a year, but I have shortened the distance. When I'm away I miss my five-year-old brother and my 2 1/2 year old nephew very much. I follow my family members very closely on social media to see what they are up to.
> 
> *VFI:* You follow them on social media? But who should have followers is you!
> 
> *Alex:*  I have an Instagram account, but it is not a traditional celebrity account, I put a few things on it and I do not look for followers. [Social Media] Numbers measure success for the Kardashians, not for an actor. An actor must keep a certain distance from the public. If you post fourteen selfies a day, if I tell you what I ate at breakfast, then why should you come see my movies? Too much personal information questions the credibility of the interpreter. Frankly, I do not really like the narcissistic aspect of social media. I love it when people photograph and share what they see, not when they only post photos in which they look good.
> 
> *VFI:*  How did you end up going to the MTV Movie Awards in a smoking jacket and underwear? Did you lose a bet?
> 
> *Alex:*  No! No bets. It was my idea, after they had asked me to go bare-chested to promote Tarzan. But a couple of years before Zac Efron had already been shirtless. Then I thought I would show off my legs instead of the pecs. Bare-chested and with trousers is sexy, with a jacket and without pants is ridiculous.
> I wanted to be ridiculous, it was a hoot.
> 
> *VFI:*  Is it harder to interpret Tarzan for the movies or Hamlet for the theater, as your brother Gustaf did in Stockholm?
> 
> *Alex:*  Different difficulties. I also happened to work in theater in something very intense: I did 140 performances of Who is afraid of Virginia Woolf? Always in Stockholm. Tarzan's problem was the preparation: gymnastics, a very sad diet divided into six mini meals, no alcohol, no social life. I'm so glad I do not have to do it anymore.
> 
> *VFI: * Are you saying that there won't be a Tarzan 2?
> 
> *Alex:*  Ah, I do not know. Anything is possible but, as with Big Little Lies, it depends on what kind of sequel it is. You have to have something new to tell.
> 
> Sources: Original Article:  *Vanity Fair Italia* (July 12, 2017 issue)(ASkarsLibrary's digital scans)
> 
> Translation: Google + lots of clean-up by The *ASkarsLibrary*



That was a nice little interview. If I'm reading it correctly he had hoped to be in Force Majeure but the schedule didn't work out. That would have been interesting.



AnBuW said:


> So he is going to stay in Stockholm the whole month? Are there any big music festivals/ cultural or sport events in July in his beloved city? If so, he will have a lot of fun!



He said at the Tod's event that he intended to spend most of the summer at home.



Julia_W said:


> He is in New York now.  Here's a little high brow article on Alex's activities.
> https://www.thecut.com/2017/07/alexander-skarsgard-bathroom-privacy.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård. Photo: Vincent Sandoval/Getty Images
> Like the rest of us, recent sunburn survivor Alexander Skarsgård has to use the restroom from time to time. But unlike the rest of us, groups of female fans apparently try to follow him into the facilities while filming the whole thing on their iPhones.
> 
> According to “Page Six,” the _Big Little Lies _star was at dinner with his family on Monday at the Upper East Side restaurant Le Bilboquet when he “excused himself to use the restroom.” That was apparently the signal for “smitten ladies” to follow Skarsgård to the men’s bathroom door with their iPhone cameras filming.
> 
> The actor apparently “playfully wagged a finger at them” and “politely reminded them that they could not come inside” the bathroom with him. A “source” told the gossip column, “It was very funny,” but maybe next time let’s let him pee in peace.



Normally I side-eye Page 6, since I think most of their sources are in their heads, but yeah, I can see this happening. It's probably happened to him before.

And no people, you don't follow celebs into the bathroom!

Though I don't think he was with his family, but with other Swedish friends? Perhaps the source thinks all Swedish speakers are related to Alex?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It looks like there's a Hammarby home game today, so we'll see if Alex is back in Stockholm.

Ann Thompson of Indiewire really likes Alex:

*The 25 Best Romances of the 21st Century, From ‘Carol’ to ‘Only Lovers Left Alive’*
Our choices range from the auteur visions of Ang Lee and Richard Linklater to the unabashedly mainstream (gulp) oeuvre of Sandra Bullock. Get your creamed spinach and poached eggs ready.

*24. “The Legend of Tarzan” (2016)





*
You never know where you stand with Alexander Skarsgård, who has the complexity of a character actor beneath the leading-man looks that launched a thousand memes. His muscular swagger and danger are on display in David Yates’ underrated old-fashioned romantic adventure “The Legend of Tarzan,” but his tender attentions to wife Jane (Margot Robbie) are the film’s throbbing heart. In this 21st-century update, there’s less of Edgar Rice Burroughs’ wild-child-raised-by-apes origin myth and more heartthrob love story between Lord Greystoke and Lady Jane. But they compete for screen time in this overstuffed, would-be blockbuster with villains, CG action choreography and a complex, politically correct Europe vs. Africa plot featuring Samuel L. Jackson. (While Warner Bros. was afraid to alienate the global male audience, women showed up in droves.) _— AT_
*http://www.indiewire.com/2017/07/best-romance-movies-ranked-1201849113/*

And a certain gossip run by an Alex fanboy published the IG info and Alex's followers have tripled in the last day. I'm presuming he expected this once the Vanity Fair Italia interview came out. But he does appear to have deleted at least a couple of photos once that interview came out.


----------



## Esizzle

Yea alex deleted the most random pics. And he didn't geotag the newest pic. Alex stop playing games and tell us where you are! Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He deleted the palm tree pic from LA and one of the set photos from Hold The Dark. There was nothing to them, so I don't know why.
As for the Dada pic from last night, he may not have geotagged it because it's possible it's from the Italy trip, so no reason to geotag it if he's not there.


----------



## Esizzle

An old pic but the photographer posted it himself. The caption is so cute. I think it was straight after the MET Gala. 

*"shayanhathaway: Alexander Skarsgård photographed for Variety in LA. I needed an apple box. A note to his fans who ask how he was in person: not only is this guy clearly handsome as hell, he came to the studio straight from the airport jet-lagged but still in good spirits with kindness and a great sense of humor"*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWSuTcOlFX8/?taken-by=shayanhathaway


----------



## hjsameli

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> He deleted the palm tree pic from LA and one of the set photos from Hold The Dark. There was nothing to them, so I don't know why.
> As for the Dada pic from last night, he may not have geotagged it because it's possible it's from the Italy trip, so no reason to geotag it if he's not there.


----------



## hjsameli

Is it horrible of me that I wish his IG had stayed more low key? I hope it doesn't get so overloaded that he stops posting as much. I very rarely comment, but some make unnecessary or ridiculous comments. I don't want him to shut it down due to trolling or something.


----------



## Esizzle

hjsameli said:


> Is it horrible of me that I wish his IG had stayed more low key? I hope it doesn't get so overloaded that he stops posting as much. I very rarely comment, but some make unnecessary or ridiculous comments. I don't want him to shut it down due to trolling or something.


I see a lot of stupid and unnecessary fan girl comments that make me cringe. I hope he just ignores the stupid. Also hope these fangirls are not sending him silly messages or more in the DMs


----------



## BagBerry13

hjsameli said:


> Is it horrible of me that I wish his IG had stayed more low key? I hope it doesn't get so overloaded that he stops posting as much. I very rarely comment, but some make unnecessary or ridiculous comments. I don't want him to shut it down due to trolling or something.


You may have not noticed but this subtle rollout (see what I did there, Grandma Skarsgård?) is Alex's way of getting more followers without appearing too thirsty. He could've stayed silent and not say a word to Vanity Fair Italy or not let his publicist talk to JJ but he did. So for me he's asking for more followers. The consequences of that are stupid comments by fangirls and probably unsolicited DMs. In this case you can't have the cake AND eat it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> An old pic but the photographer posted it himself. The caption is so cute. I think it was straight after the MET Gala.
> 
> *"shayanhathaway: Alexander Skarsgård photographed for Variety in LA. I needed an apple box. A note to his fans who ask how he was in person: not only is this guy clearly handsome as hell, he came to the studio straight from the airport jet-lagged but still in good spirits with kindness and a great sense of humor"*
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWSuTcOlFX8/?taken-by=shayanhathaway



Not that old, it's from May! 
It's nice to hear yet again how nice Alex is.
And OT: That photographer's beard is glorious, and I'm not really very fond of beards. 



hjsameli said:


> Is it horrible of me that I wish his IG had stayed more low key? I hope it doesn't get so overloaded that he stops posting as much. I very rarely comment, but some make unnecessary or ridiculous comments. I don't want him to shut it down due to trolling or something.



He was able to keep it low key this long, which is surprising. If he really didn't want people to know about it, he would have made it private and not mentioned it.
But yeah, now that he has more followers it might be good to avoid the comments, since previously it was mostly family/friends and the more sane of fans. Now, well I just don't understand people who can't seem to help themselves when it comes to posting on celeb social media. His family/friends will have fun with the more out there comments though, I'm sure.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Lala has left the building [emoji22] 

Love and light to the nearest and dearest of Nelsan Ellis. X


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No!!!

*'True Blood' Star Nelsan Ellis Dies at 39*
"He was a great talent, and his words and presence will be forever missed."
Nelsan Ellis, the actor who starred in HBO's _True Blood _as Lafayette Reynolds, has died, his manager Emily Gerson Saines, told _The Hollywood Reporter._

He was 39.

"Nelsan has passed away after complications with heart failure," Saines said. "He was a great talent, and his words and presence will be forever missed."

On _True Blood_, Lafayette was a short order cook at Merlotte's. In the books, he was killed off, but because Ellis made him such an enjoyable character, he survived in the series.

"We were extremely saddened to hear of the passing of Nelsan Ellis," HBO said in a statement. "Nelsan was a long-time member of the HBO family whose groundbreaking portrayal of Lafayette will be remembered fondly within the overall legacy of _True Blood_. Nelsan will be dearly missed by his fans and all of us at HBO."

True Blood creator, Alan Ball said: "Nelsan was a singular talent whose creativity never ceased to amaze me. Working with him was a privilege."

Ellis appeared in numerous film and TV shows, inclduing _The Soloist_, _The Butler_, _Get On Up_ and _Elementary._

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/true-blood-star-nelsan-ellis-dies-at-39-1019540


----------



## scaredsquirrel

That is just very sad.


----------



## Esizzle

OMG so sad! RIP. He was so young


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A huge, huge loss to the TB family of actors, and to Truebies worldwide.

Vale Nelsan. You will be missed


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I created a thread for Nelsan. He deserves his own. A sad day.


----------



## VampFan

Alex posted a tribute to Nelsan on instagram. So, so sad. He was a wonderful actor. RIP


----------



## Santress

That is so sad about Nelsan. 

Death is always sad but this is just way too young. He was so talented and seemed like such a nice man. He deserved a long, happy life not being taken too soon. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.️

HQs of Alex out and about in New York today (July 10, 2017):









































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/jfom2y60/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/jfom2y60/


----------



## Santress

More HQs:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2yt82kkha/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2yt82kkha/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Siggi!
And Alex, your face is looking pink again, sun block!
So he's not been back to Sweden, but was probably staying in the Hamptons the last week. What a horrible life he leads! /s


----------



## jooa

*Alexander Skarsgård Found Those Naked Big Little Lies Scenes To Be "Quite Liberating"*
If you've watched HBO anytime in the last decade, you've invariably been charmed or terrified by Alexander Skarsgård. In fact, the Swedish actor has all but made a career on it, thanks to his breakout role as the irresistible vampire Eric Northman on _True Blood_ and, most recently, starring as Perry Wright, Nicole Kidman's abusive husband on this year's breakaway hit miniseries s. In between, the Stockholm native has starred in a critically acclaimed indie film (2015's s. In between, the Stockholm native has starred in a critically acclaimed indie film (2015's _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_), made a cameo as Adam—to Karlie Kloss's Eve, no less—in _Zoolander 2_, and played the titular role in last summer's _The Legend of Tarzan_. It's all certainly a far cry from someone who didn't want to be in Hollywood in the first place, following a brief, uncomfortable stint as a child actor. "I guess I ended up going back to acting because I was **** at everything else. I tried desperately to figure out what I wanted to do, and I was quite mediocre at most things, so I was like, "Well, maybe this whole acting thing…" It certainly has seemed to have worked out.

*Where did you spend most of your childhood?*

I grew up in Stockholm, Sweden. My father's an actor, so we traveled quite a bit when I was a kid. I spent a summer in Texas when I was eight, in Fredericksburg, which is like real Texas. It's like cowboys and stuff. That was my first time in the States, and I was eight years old. It was also the first time I tasted Dr. Pepper, which blew my mind. And just to be around like horses and cowboys and a desert—we don't have much of a desert in Sweden, so I thought it was so coo. I got my first real cowboy boots out there, and then I got back to Sweden a couple months later, I proudly wore those boots to school the first day of school. I thought all the girls would love me and like everyone would just faint when they saw those crocodile boots, and instead, everyone mocked me. In Stockholm, people didn't really quite appreciate cowboy boots. They thought I was wearing women's shoes, so it didn't quite go down as I had hoped. It was traumatic. Actually, I haven't worn cowboy boots since.

*What was your dynamic like with your brothers growing up when you were moving around the world?*

I'm the oldest. I'm four years older than Gus, who is the second oldest, and when you're a kid, four years makes quite a big difference. So, when he was eight, I was twelve, and he was very annoying, but I couldn't really hit him, because I was so much bigger, so I would just lift him on his ears. Like, I would grab onto his ears and, and then just lift him, because I couldn't really punch him. It just didn't feel right; he was so tiny. But to lift someone by the ears felt fine to me.

*Did you always know that you wanted to become actor like your father?*

When I was a teenager, I did not want to be an actor. I was very dead set on doing something else, because I was a child actor in Sweden and and I did not like it. It was fun, but then I did this small Swedish movie when I was thirteen that got a little bit of attention in Sweden, and it just made me very uncomfortable. Thirteen is a weird age for any kid, and to be recognized walking down the street made me very uncomfortable, and at school, it changed things. I wasn't just one of the guys. Suddenly, everyone was like, "Oh, he's from that movie." So I told my dad, "This sucks. I don't wanna do this." And he said, "Well then, don't. And that was that, and I didn't act for eight years after that.

I guess I ended up going back to acting because I was **** at everything else. I tried desperately to figure out what I wanted to do, and I was quite mediocre at most things, so I was like, "Well, maybe this whole acting thing…"

*Let's jump ahead to* _*Big Little Lie*_*s*. *How did that come to you?*

When I got the script, Nicole [Kidman] was already attached, and that relationship just really fascinated me. It's a very difficult one for two actors to kind of play for and to explore and find that dance, and, in a weird way, in that darkness to try to find some kind of humanity, or at least an internal struggle. I think [Kidman] is an incredible actress, so reading that with Nicole in mind, and to get an opportunity to have that dance with her for five months; I mean, what a treat.

*And it was sexy. That's the thing that was complicated.*

That's what makes it interesting and difficult for them, because it is that line between passion and then it snaps. It goes dark for Perry and he crosses that line, but because their sex life is very physical and sometimes violent, it's more difficult for Celeste to move on, because she, at least initially, blames herself in a way, because she's like, "It takes two to tango, and I'm part of this, and sometimes I encourage it, and do I lead him on?" He kind of feeds off of that animosity, that tension between the two of them.

*How was it filming your nude or nearly nude scenes?*

It's quite liberating. It's the nature of their relationship. It is very primal and very physical. You kind of have to let go and just dive in.

*Have you watched the show yourself?*

I started watching it this morning, actually. You know what? I think it's pretty good. I recommend it.

*Did you have any television or movie crushes growing up?*

Jessica Lange in _Tootsie_. And it was not only my first movie crush, but my first crush period. I saw her at an event two years ago, and I was quite drunk, because otherwise, I wouldn't have had the courage to tell her, but I told her that I love her. I was maybe eight or nine, the first time I saw _Tootsie_. I had never felt anything for a girl before that, and I was just drawn to Julie, her character in the movie, and I was just mesmerized by her. I wanted to watch it over and over again, I was like, "Dad, one more time, just like a little hit. Give it to me" I was so in love with her, and I'm still not over her.Now every time I meet someone, I compare them to Jessica Lange in _Tootsie_. And that's probably why I'm sitting here unmarried.

*Where was your first kiss?*

It was in the archipelago of Stockholm. It wasn't consensual. She just kissed me. Freya was her name. I wanted no part of that. I was maybe ten or something like that, and she was a year older. She had kissed someone before, and asked if I had any experience, and I said, "No, I'm not interested." She was stronger and bigger than me, so she just grabbed me and kissed me. I cried a little, but then I got over it, and I think we dated for a couple weeks after that, and then she left me and broke my heart. I haven't seen her since. She walked out of my life at age eleven, and she never looked back.

source: https://www.wmagazine.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-naked-scenes-big-little-lies


----------



## skarsbabe

Esizzle said:


> I see a lot of stupid and unnecessary fan girl comments that make me cringe. I hope he just ignores the stupid. Also hope these fangirls are not sending him silly messages or more in the DMs


I haven't actually seen him interact with ANY comments on his photos. He seems to post and then ignore comments just fine.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

For anyone who can't see the interview on YouTube, you can also watch it here:

http://video.wmagazine.com/watch/alexander-skarsgard-screen-test

More HQs from yesterday in New York (July 10, 2017):

















































































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/26d5z0x44/


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/26d5z0x44/


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/26d5z0x44/


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

Alex at the *Hugo Boss* Spring/ Summer 2018 show for Men’s Fashion Week in New York (July 11, 2017).







“#nyfwm guests are a bit intimidated # alexander skarsgard at @hugoboss #fashionshow.”

-*ellepolska* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWamL2xhxiV/






“Alexander Skarsgard at Hugo Boss New York show. #alexander skarsgård #hugo boss #newyork #ss18 #mfw #nymfw #trueblood #hbny #nyfwm #celebrity.”

-*ansoncfy* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWahyBAFNdJ/?taken-by=ansoncfy






“The actors @chrishemsworth #AlexanderSkarsgard #AlexanderFehling & @MattBomer at @HUGOBOSS in NYC #BUNTEdeLIVE.”

-*BUNTE* twitter

https://twitter.com/BUNTE/status/884841177211695104






“Legend #alexander skarsgard #true blood #new york.”

-*akuresh1* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWatP7og3ML/?taken-by=akuresh1






“#gorgeous #men in gorgeous #clothes. Must be @hugoboss #menswear #show #ss2018 in #nyc.”

-*stilettogrinch* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWartYIj05W/


----------



## Santress

More from *stilettogrinch*:


























"Possibly the most #handsome #man alive and incredibly #talented too #alexander skarsgard at @hugoboss #mens wear #ss2018 in #nyc #fashion #actor #dream come true."

-*stilettogrinch* instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWav7w3jKAG/?taken-by=stilettogrinch


----------



## Santress

More from today in NYC (July 11, 2017, *Hugo Boss* show):






“Rooftop drinks Post @hugoboss SS18-show #This Is BOSS #Summer Of Ease #nyfwm.”

-*martinhanssons* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWaxX8gF6en/?taken-by=martinhanssons

Semi-HQs/Tagged:









Source:  *Getty*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for posting the new W video and the Hugo Boss pics. 
I wish the suit jacket fit a bit better, because I love a double breasted suit, but really, he looks fine anyway.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

From The Library:

Beautiful close-up of Alex at the Hugo Boss men’s fashion show today in New York (July 11, 2017, NYC):






“Alexander Skarsgård stopped to take selfies and give autographs after @hugoboss today - such a nice guy. #nyfwm #This Is BOSS.”

-*Andrea Wilson* twitter & instagram

https://twitter.com/alexywilson/status/884920627626483712

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbNIibAISo/

+ a stealth shot from today:






Hello, Alexander Skarsgard // #hugoboss #menswear #fashion #runway #fashionweek #ny #manhattan #style #suit #actor #tall #handsome #swedish #scandinavian #capture #celebrity #trueblood #blondie #latergram

-*laura_nyc_films* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbJrmNH3rD/?taken-by=laura_nyc_films


----------



## Kitkath70

What an ill fitting suit.  Get him back into Tom Ford.  He always looks best his suits.


----------



## Askarbb

Thank god it isn't just me the suit irked. He looks very handsome but you can tell it doesn't fit good. I am glad I wasn't the way to say it though lol.


----------



## Santress

More Semi-HQs/Tagged from today (July 11, 2017, NYC):













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More fan pics:

Marc Menchaca was there.

















#alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard 
At the HUGO BOSS Menswear Spring/Summer 2018 Runway Show

-*alexia_yngling* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbZnS2BJG5/?taken-by=alexia_yngling






Alexander Skarsgard was nice enough to (attempt to) stoop down to my height for this photo and yet he's still towering over me. #storyofmylife #shortpeopleproblems #nyfwm #newyorkfashionweek #alexanderskarsgard #nyc

-*livsingh95* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbjuu_j3hs/?tagged=alexanderskarsgard


----------



## Santress

From *Just Jared*:







http://www.justjared.com/2017/07/11...it-up-for-boss-show-during-mens-fashion-week/


----------



## Santress

More from the *Hugo Boss* show (July 11, 2017, NYC):

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/39tmh0icc/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/39tmh0icc/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2mzb58au4/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2mzb58au4/


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC (July 11, 2017):









































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/29q2ticv8/

Another fan photo (July 11, 2017, NYC):






“New York, you just know how to cheers me up. Good Night 晚安.”

-*nikmode *instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbvSjyBIkK/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More fan pics:
> 
> Marc Menchaca was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard
> At the HUGO BOSS Menswear Spring/Summer 2018 Runway Show
> 
> -*alexia_yngling* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbZnS2BJG5/?taken-by=alexia_yngling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard was nice enough to (attempt to) stoop down to my height for this photo and yet he's still towering over me. #storyofmylife #shortpeopleproblems #nyfwm #newyorkfashionweek #alexanderskarsgard #nyc
> 
> -*livsingh95* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWbjuu_j3hs/?tagged=alexanderskarsgard



Gunny Wynn looks grumpy!  
Where are the pics from inside the show, because Chris Hemsworth was there and I want comparison pictures of Thor and Almost Thor.


----------



## skarsbabe

Thanks for the photos! Awkward jacket but he looks as gorgeous as ever


----------



## Santress

^yw! Agree, the fit is off with the jacket.

More HQs from yesterday (July 11, 2017, NYC):

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/342exhmyi/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/342exhmyi/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Matt Bomer also wore a double-breasted suit and it didn't fit well in the jacket either.

Emmy noms are announced tomorrow morning (California time): some final predictions

*5 ACTING NOMINATIONS*

“Big Little Lies”
Best Movie/Mini Actress for Nicole Kidman
Best Movie/Mini Actress for Reese Witherspoon
Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actress for Laura Dern
Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actress for Shailene Woodley
Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actor for Alexander Skarsgard
http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...nl-big-little-lies-feud-this-is-us-veep-news/

*TV MOVIE/MINI SERIES SUPPORTING ACTOR*
Alfred Molina (_Feud: Bette and Joan_)
Stanley Tucci (_Feud: Bette and Joan_)
Martin Freeman (_Sherlock: The Lying Detective_)
Hank Azaria (_The Wizard of Lies_)
Alexander Skarsgard (_Big Little Lies_)
David Thewlis (_Fargo_)
http://tvline.com/2017/07/12/emmy-nominations-predictions-2017/

*SUPPORTING ACTOR, TV MOVIE/LIMITED SERIES*
Hank Azaria, _The Wizard of Lies_
Stanley Tucci, _Feud: Bette and Joan_
Alexander Skarsgård, _Big Little Lies_
Alfred Molina, _Feud: Bette and Joan_
Martin Freeman, _Sherlock: The Lying Detective_
Michael Stuhlbarg, _Fargo_
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/07/emmys-2017-nomination-predictions


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!













































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1p5fmib96/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Emmys: How Alexander Skarsgard (‘Big Little Lies’) could sneak off with an upset win despite villainous role*

Daniel Montgomery
Could Alexander Skarsgard win Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actor for his role as abusive husband Perry Wright in “Big Little Lies”? His on-screen wife Nicole Kidman is a strong contender to win for her leading role, but the audience doesn’t sympathize with Skarsgard’s character, for obvious reasons, and sympathy is an often important factor in winning an Emmy. However, some of the Experts we’ve polled for various media outlets think he’ll surprise us, and they might be right.

As of this writing four of our 20 Experts are predicting Skarsgard for the win: Kerr Lordygan (Rotten Tomatoes), Paul Sheehan (Gold Derby), Ken Tucker(Yahoo) and Jarett Wieselman (Buzzfeed). That puts him behind the two top contenders from “Feud: Bette and Joan”: Stanley Tucci, who isn’t especially sympathetic either as ruthless studio head Jack Warner, and Alfred Molina, who has a more likable role as embattled director Robert Aldrich.
But in this case sympathy may not be the deciding factor. This category has awarded bad guys before, like sadistic doctor James Cromwell in “American Horror Story: Asylum” (2013), scoundrel Guy Pearce in “Mildred Pierce” (2011), and Brian Cox as a literal Nazi in “Nuremberg” (2001). And there are a couple other factors to watch out for that might work in Skarsgard’s favor.

First, the movie/miniseries categories have favored sweeps in the last two years since the TV academy opened up voting to all eligible branch members and not just the small, mercurial judging panels of years past. In 2015 Bill Murray won this category as part of an “Olive Kitteridge” sweep, and in 2016 the award went to Sterling K. Brown during the “People v. O.J. Simpson” sweep. So if “Big Little Lies” finds itself on a similar trajectory, Skarsgard could easily go along for the ride. Then again, that could also benefit Tucci or Molina because “Feud” also has the potential to generate that kind of across-the-board voter support.

The other factor is vote-splitting. Our Experts aren’t sure which of the two “Feud” actors has the advantage — nine pick Tucci and six pick Molina. Since the Emmys are now decided by a plurality vote where academy members check off one name instead of ranking them by preference, Skarsgard would need fewer votes to win if his “Feud” rivals divide support between them. In that case, of course, Skarsgard will also have to hope he isn’t joined in the category by his own co-star Adam Scott.

First things first, though, Skarsgard has to be nominated, as do Molina and Tucci and anyone else who hopes to upset the top contenders. We’ll get the lay of the land when nominations are announced tomorrow. Until then watch our recent interview with Skarsgard about his difficult role below.

http://www.goldderby.com/article/2017/emmy-predictions-alexander-skarsgard-big-little-lies-news-135796824/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/37sj5y1jg/

A few more event pics from the *Hugo Boss* show (July 11, 2017, NYC) which are very similar to what's been previously posted:





The ever stylish Alexander Skarsgard at @hugoboss SS2018 collection launch in New York, titled 'Summer of Ease'. #hugoboss #hugobossaustralia #newyork#alexanderskarsgard #style #fashion #suits#mensstyle

-*mensstylemag* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWb4oXsAaqu/?taken-by=mensstylemag






Spotted at the BOSS Menswear show in New York today: @aguynamedpatrick, @marcelfloruss, @maryleest, @matthewzorpas, @brendanfallis and @officialalexanders #ThisIsBOSS #SummerOfEase

-*HugoBoss* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWblofMFL9y/?taken-by=hugoboss






Fellow Swedes at @hugoboss yesterday. #thisisboss #menswear #alexanderskarsgård #nyfw

-*andreasweinas* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWcxqzZgajw/?taken-by=andreasweinas


----------



## SWlife

Off topic: Sharp Objects is filming in our small town, for HBO. 
Jean-Marc Valle is directing it. 
Today is his day in our little town. We've really enjoyed having the cast & crew here. 


Today is Our infamous Director Jean-Marc Day proclaimed by our mayor Peter Banks.
Pardon my interruption. 
Back to Skars News!


----------



## Kitkath70

ALEX GOT NOMINATED FOR AN EMMY!!!!


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> ALEX GOT NOMINATED FOR AN EMMY!!!!


What category? Supporting actor?!? I can't find it anywhere!! Damn internet!!!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Best supporting actor in a limited series

http://toofab.com/2017/07/13/watch-emmy-award-nominations-live-updating/?utm_source=justjared


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Woohoo!
16 nominations in total for BLL.
Ceremony is September 17.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Best supporting actor in a limited series
> 
> http://toofab.com/2017/07/13/watch-emmy-award-nominations-live-updating/?utm_source=justjared


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## AnBuW

Whoa! Congrats to Alexander!!! Great job and well-deserved recognition! Finally, Alex you're a good actor! I guess he & his boyfriends are already parting! Day&night party @SkarsgardTeam =  hectoliters  of beer & a lot of touchy fun! Have fun guys (and maybe <hopefully> girls), Emmy nomination is a big deal! Alexa Chung is probably sending him a lot of her sexy selfies, cos she's desperate to go to THE EMMYS in September, probably just to promote herself... Or maybe I'm misjudging this poor lost girl & she's really in love with him, but he's just ****ty on-off boyfriend ...


----------



## Santress

Congrats, Alex!

More from July 11, 2017 at the *Hugo Boss* show in NYC:










http://www.laineygossip.com/matt-bo...er-skarsgard-at-hugo-boss-menswear-show/47428

*Harry Mitchell* for *GQ.com*:








http://www.gq.com/story/new-york-fashion-week-photo-report-2017

*Hugo Boss* Facebook:







https://www.facebook.com/pg/hugoboss/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10155654748916520


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gacats said:


> Off topic: Sharp Objects is filming in our small town, for HBO.
> Jean-Marc Valle is directing it.
> Today is his day in our little town. We've really enjoyed having the cast & crew here.
> View attachment 3761281
> 
> Today is Our infamous Director Jean-Marc Day proclaimed by our mayor Peter Banks.
> Pardon my interruption.
> Back to Skars News!



That's really cool. I hope that Alex gets to work with JMV again.
And it reminds me that I need to read Sharp Objects. I really liked Gone Girl, but I've not gotten to Gillian Flynn's other books.

Another pic from the front row, via German GQ. Honestly, Alex does look the best, even with the problematic jacket, most everyone looks too meh. The sneakers don't go with suits, people.





http://www.gq-magazin.de/mode-stil/fashion-guides/article/boss-nyc

From HR:
For his second New York collection, Boss chief brand officer Ingo Wilts chose an event space at the Fulton Fish Market for his spring 2018 show Tuesday afternoon, ideal for a collection strongly — though not overtly — influenced by a nautical theme. Matt Bomer and Alexander Skarsgard were both wearing double-breasted suits, a key element of this collection, while Chris Hemsworth and Andrew Rannells opted for single-breasted looks in the muted blues and grays of the Boss spring palette. The outerwear likewise felt loose and breezy, including a beautiful topcoat in pale mint and a paper-light khaki trench, a favorite of Skarsgard’s (“Though I might not wear it today — it’s boiling outside,” he added).
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ham-new-york-fashion-week-mens-review-1020555


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Congrats to Alex - that was a great performance. And thank god he got the grey suit, he'd be the jolly green giant in Bomer's outfit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He deserved it.  And we all get a reward by seeing him hustle in some good-looking suits. Win-win.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
And he hustled very well! 

Voting for the Emmys takes place next month:

*August*
*Week of August 7*
Final-round videos available for viewing
*August 14*
Final-round voting begins
*August 28, 10:00 PM PT*
Final-round voting ends
http://www.emmys.com/news/emmys-calendar/emmy-awards-industry-calendar

The relevant Alex page on the Emmy site:
http://www.emmys.com/awards/nominee...g-supporting-actor-in-a-miniseries-or-a-movie

*“Big Little Lies” is the Big Indie Film Winner*
“Big Little Lies” was widely expected to dominate the Limited Series category, but it actually ended up in second place behind Ryan Murphy’s 18-time nominee “Feud: Bette and Joan.” Regardless, the HBO miniseries was the big winner for indie film’s invasion of the Emmys with 16 noms total.
The driving stylistic voice behind the series was Québécois filmmaker Jean-Marc Vallée, who deservedly earned a a Best Director nomination. Unlike fellow nominated directors for “The Handmaid’s Tale” and “The Crown,” Vallée was behind the camera for all seven episodes of “Big Little Lies,” setting and expanding the tone with his trademark directorial touches. He was helped by his longtime DP Yves Bélanger, who earned a Best Cinematography nomination for shooting the finale, “You Get What You Need.”
Both Vallée and Bélanger came to “Big Little Lies” directly from working together on indies like Oscar winner “Dallas Buyers Club” and nominee “Wild.” These films proved the duo had a gift for getting the very best work out of their actors, as Matthew McConaughey and Jared Leto won Oscars for “Dallas,” while Reese Witherspoon and Laura Dern earned nominations for “Wild.” The memory-laden, montage-heavy film style they perfected in “Wild” stayed consistent for “Big Little Lies,” and it’s what made the show so impactful. Without these film talents, “Big Little Lies” might not have ended up with its Best Limited Series nomination.
Five of the series’ cast members were also nominated, and they represent a mix of indie darlings and Hollywood stars: Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon for Lead Actress, Shailene Woodley and Laura Dern for Supporting Actress, and Alexander Skarsgård for Supporting Actor.

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/07/emmys-indies-ava-duvernay-jean-marc-vallee-reed-morano-1201855009/


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Page Six has an item on Skars splitting with Alexa and going on a date with Toni Garrn in the Hamptons. Doesn't sound like it has long term potential. I forgot she dated Leo.


----------



## thuls

https://www.thecut.com/2017/07/alex...&utm_campaign=nym&utm_medium=s1&utm_source=fb


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Page Six has an item on Skars splitting with Alexa and going on a date with Toni Garrn in the Hamptons. Doesn't sound like it has long term potential. I forgot she dated Leo.


If  a 'mutual friend' actually set Alex up on a date with an almost 16 years younger ex-girlfriend of Leo's I'd be looking for a new friend. I believe that they probably have mutual friends but something tells me that if this actually happened that Garn was the one who made sure Page 6 knew. It may not have worked out but Garn probably thinks it would not be bad to be linked to someone like Alex.


----------



## Maggiesview

Doesn't sound right to me. What female in her right mind woukd have a date with Alex and invite two other females along? Sounds like it was a just a group,no date involved,who spontaneously decided to go out together. One of them, decided to leak to Page 6 and call it a blind date that went awry.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If  a 'mutual friend' actually set Alex up on a date with an almost 16 years younger ex-girlfriend of Leo's I'd be looking for a new friend. I believe that they probably have mutual friends but something tells me that if this actually happened that Garn was the one who made sure Page 6 knew. It may not have worked out but Garn probably thinks it would not be bad to be linked to someone like Alex.



I am thinking her being 16 years younger is why things didn't work out. I bet she was. Considering the same type of stuff happened when she was dating Leo.


----------



## ellasam

Maggiesview said:


> Doesn't sound right to me. What female in her right mind woukd have a date with Alex and invite two other females along? Sounds like it was a just a group,no date involved,who spontaneously decided to go out together. One of them, decided to leak to Page 6 and call it a blind date that went awry.



He's going to need to date someone much younger if he really wants kids, he's 41 this year for Gods sake!! I hope it's true that he's not with Alexa, I personally did not care for her, though that's just my opinion!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maggiesview said:


> Doesn't sound right to me. What female in her right mind woukd have a date with Alex and invite two other females along? Sounds like it was a just a group,no date involved,who spontaneously decided to go out together. One of them, decided to leak to Page 6 and call it a blind date that went awry.



I note that this 'news' was leaked after Alex got nominated.
That, and I doubt he has house in Montauk. It's possible he was renting for a week, but it wouldn't be 'his' house.
And who goes for a blind date at someone's house anyway, wouldn't you meet up at cafe/restaurant, because you don't know this person?




ellasam said:


> He's going to need to date someone much younger if he really wants kids, he's 41 this year for Gods sake!! I hope it's true that he's not with Alexa, I personally did not care for her, though that's just my opinion!!!



They don't need to be 'much' younger, women are capable of having healthy pregnancies well into their 30's, and even 40's. Now if he really wants 'lots' of kids, then perhaps. But I don't think he's really interested in competing with Stellan in the number of kids dept.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I note that this 'news' was leaked after Alex got nominated.
> That, and I doubt he has house in Montauk. It's possible he was renting for a week, but it wouldn't be 'his' house.
> And who goes for a blind date at someone's house anyway, wouldn't you meet up at cafe/restaurant, because you don't know this person?
> 
> Very true!! He did say he wanted more kids than his dad! But that maybe just " interview" talk!!!  That comment about going to his house on a blind date, that's very true!!! Who would go to a strangers house on a blind date?!?!?  That's creepy!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to be 'much' younger, women are capable of having healthy pregnancies well into their 30's, and even 40's. Now if he really wants 'lots' of kids, then perhaps. But I don't think he's really interested in competing with Stellan in the number of kids dept.


----------



## MissLily

Yeesh! Who would bring friends on a date? Also looks like she literally JUST turned 25. Him and these models man. He definitely has a type that's for sure. Would love to see him with someone a little older, curvier, and not a model/ in the business.


----------



## Julia_W

This snippet from E! News sounds a lot more truthful than Page 6.  

http://www.eonline.com/ca/news/867061/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-break-up


----------



## scarlet555

Congrats to this very handsome Viking on the Emmy noms


----------



## Askarbb

I think any news would be more accurate  than page 6. So thanks for sharing it. I too would like to see him with someone older and curvier who's not a model. When he describes the type of woman he is into in interviews I don't usual picture a model. Maybe that is just me. I am not surprised him and Toni didn't hit it off. She is 25 he is 40 going on 41. The fact that she had to be bring friends says a lot. You can walk on the run way in underwear in front of a bunch of strangers but you can't go on one date  with a person? One that was set up by a friend no less? Especially after dating an A list celeb? That genuinely confuses me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MissLily said:


> Yeesh! Who would bring friends on a date? Also looks like she literally JUST turned 25. Him and these models man. He definitely has a type that's for sure. Would love to see him with someone a little older, curvier, and not a model/ in the business.



Alex tends to date within the model/fashion/acting world but he also dates age appropriately, so a 16 year age gap would be out of character for him. Also, looking at her social media, she seems even more addicted to SM that Alexa is. She doesn't appear to be totally shallow, but still.

I think he'll stay within his comfort range of the entertainment business, but it would be good for him to be with someone who's not afraid of a little adventure or doesn't need to post all the time.



Julia_W said:


> This snippet from E! News sounds a lot more truthful than Page 6.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/ca/news/867061/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-break-up



*"It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. *They really did love each other and were pretty serious. They still have respect for each other."

The source also said that Skarsgard is not involved romantically with model Toni Garrn. Page Six had reported Thursday that they had gone on a blind date, accompanied by two of her girlfriends.

"Alex and Toni just recently met each other but there is no romance," the source said. "A few people all hang out. Very casual. It wasn't a date. Nothing is going on with them."

It went well for the first year, when he didn't work much. And once he started working a lot, well, not so much.

"Very true!! He did say he wanted more kids than his dad! But that maybe just " interview" talk!!! That comment about going to his house on a blind date, that's very true!!! Who would go to a strangers house on a blind date?!?!? That's creepy!!!!!!"

In theory he wants kids, but he was definitely joking about wanting more than Stellan.

ETA: Askarbb: This is why I don't think they actually went on a date, I think they were probably part of a group, which has somehow turned into a date, with her girlfriends, which started at his house?  I think there's some embellishment there.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Julia!

Lainey theorizes that maybe Toni was afraid "Perry" would show up so she brought double back-up. 

http://www.laineygossip.com/alexander-skarsgard-toni-garrn-go-on-blind-date-dont-hit-it-off/47450

More from the *Hugo Boss* show (July 11, 2017, NYC):







On the front row at the BOSS Menswear show: @mattbomer, @officialalexanders and Alexander Fehling #ThisIsBOSS #SummerOfEase

-*HugoBoss* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWfmvZBFu4H/?taken-by=hugoboss

Show guests @hugoboss #ManOfToday #ThisIsBoss Matt Bomer, Alexander Skarsgard and, of course, Ambassador # BossBottled Ambassador Chris Hamsworth






-*graziaedit* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWb_rP8h6ru/?taken-by=graziaedit






Had the opportunity to work on a story about the @hugoboss show with @matthewschneier for @nytimesfashion during #nymfw. Full article here: https://nyti.ms/2ve7mnv #hugoboss #fashionweek #nyc #chrishemsworth #alexanderskarsgard #summer #fashion #newyork

-*caseykelbaugh* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWiuKuaBAmu/?taken-by=caseykelbaugh


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye & Julia!
> 
> Lainey theorizes that maybe Toni was afraid "Perry" would show up so she brought double back-up.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/alexander-skarsgard-toni-garrn-go-on-blind-date-dont-hit-it-off/47450
> 
> More from the *Hugo Boss* show (July 11, 2017, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the front row at the BOSS Menswear show: @mattbomer, @officialalexanders and Alexander Fehling #ThisIsBOSS #SummerOfEase
> 
> -*HugoBoss* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWfmvZBFu4H/?taken-by=hugoboss
> 
> Show guests @hugoboss #ManOfToday #ThisIsBoss Matt Bomer, Alexander Skarsgard and, of course, Ambassador # BossBottled Ambassador Chris Hamsworth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*graziaedit* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWb_rP8h6ru/?taken-by=graziaedit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the opportunity to work on a story about the @hugoboss show with @matthewschneier for @nytimesfashion during #nymfw. Full article here: https://nyti.ms/2ve7mnv #hugoboss #fashionweek #nyc #chrishemsworth #alexanderskarsgard #summer #fashion #newyork
> 
> -*caseykelbaugh* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWiuKuaBAmu/?taken-by=caseykelbaugh



Against my better judgment I read Lainey. I was surprised that she didn't slam Alex for 'dating' a younger model/Leo castoff. On the other hand, she seemed to think that the Page 6 story was totally truthful. She's so freaking fickle.
The two people behind Alex in the top pic never fail to crack me up-that moustache on the guy on Alex's right. The sunnies on the guy on his left.
And the bottom pic, he looks great and we get some classic Skarsgard hip-pop.


----------



## Julia_W

*"It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. *They really did love eachother and were pretty serious. They still haverespect for each other."

I just hope that if they really were in love that Alex is OK.  I know I don't know him, but I always have thought that he is actually very sensitive and when he hurts, he hurts badly. It's just an impression.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I know that he mentioned in a interview years ago (Men's Journal?) that he doesn't fall often but when he does he falls hard. And I do think he's sensitive. But, they broke up a year ago and after getting back together haven't spent much that time together. It's not like this breakup was a surprise to either of them. And it was probably a couple of months ago. And using photo assumption, he's seemed fine. So has she. Though perusing her IG she seems awfully subdued, selfie wise, the last couple of weeks, so who knows.
And while we'll be getting into more gossip again now that he's single, we'll also be going into the 'he was standing next to a woman, they're dating!' stuff again.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

For those of you who want to follow the minutiae of the odds of Alex's chances for the Emmy, this is would be the site to follow:
http://www.goldderby.com/odds/graph/emmy-awards-2017/moviemini-supp-actor/


----------



## ellasam

Does anyone think it's odd that Alexa Chung wore a double breasted men's suit to Wilmbledon ????     Anyway,  food for thought.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
If Alexa were more like KB in terms of personality I might be tempted to read something into it. But she's not, so I think she was wearing a double breasted men's suit to Wimbledon because she wanted to, not to send some sort of message.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> If Alexa were more like KB in terms of personality I might be tempted to read something into it. But she's not, so I think she was wearing a double breasted men's suit to Wimbledon because she wanted to, not to send some sort of message.



I don't know anything about KB or her... just thought it was weird to wear a suit to a tennis match. Wasn't reading anything into it, just thought it was weird , but that's just my opinion, trust me, it doesn't mean much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julia_W

It was a strange choice for Wimbledon, but she is known for making unique fashion statements. I'm wondering if anyone knows where the Viking is.  I thought in light of his Emmy nomination, HBO would have him out in the public eye.


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> It was a strange choice for Wimbledon, but she is known for making unique fashion statements. I'm wondering if anyone knows where the Viking is.  I thought in light of his Emmy nomination, HBO would have him out in the public eye.



I was thinking the same thing!!!! Maybe a siting soon!!!!!!


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> Does anyone think it's odd that Alexa Chung wore a double breasted men's suit to Wilmbledon ????     Anyway,  food for thought.



I don't think most people get it. They are totally clueless. His last "girlfriend" was Ellen Page. He never seems to be around a "girlfriend" unless there is press around. Whatevs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gneerowblack said:


> I don't think most people get it. They are totally clueless. His last "girlfriend" was Ellen Page. He never seems to be around a "girlfriend" unless there is press around. Whatevs.



Yeah...no.  They were never a couple. It was wrongly photo assumed by some media outlets (and a few loony fans via ONTD) because Ellen hadn't yet come out. They were only ever friends.

Alex fully supported her when she came out.



> _Now Skarsgard, who was wrongly rumoured to be dating Page after they met on the set of the 2013 thriller, has spoken out to congratulate her for taking the brave step.
> 
> He tells Glamour magazine, "I'm extremely proud of her for being so strong and coming out and helping other young girls and guys out there. She's a great inspiration for other people. And the way she did it was so eloquent, so well spoken and she's so intelligent."_



http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/486814/Alexander-Skarsgard-hails-Ellen-Page-for-coming-out


----------



## Askarbb

I don't know I happen to think she is a lot like KB. She may have odd fashion but I personally think it was a message. Sort of like how Alex posted a pic of the gym and the next day she posted a pic captioning it "this is my gym look" . Then he wears a double breasted suit and so does she? I didn't think she was very subtle but I guess she is. I noticed Alex unfollowed her on Instagram. Maybe he is really trying to move on?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gneerowblack said:


> I don't think most people get it. They are totally clueless. His last "girlfriend" was Ellen Page. He never seems to be around a "girlfriend" unless there is press around. Whatevs.



Uh huh. And you, unlike 'most people' know 'everything'.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah...no.  They were never a couple. It was wrongly photo assumed by some media outlets (and a few loony fans via ONTD) because Ellen hadn't yet come out. They were only ever friends.
> 
> Alex fully supported her when she came out.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/486814/Alexander-Skarsgard-hails-Ellen-Page-for-coming-out



No, no, remember they were bearding for each other. Also, secretly married with quintuplets! Remember, the 'P' in the hat stands for Page!



Askarbb said:


> I don't know I happen to think she is a lot like KB. She may have odd fashion but I personally think it was a message. Sort of like how Alex posted a pic of the gym and the next day she posted a pic captioning it "this is my gym look" . Then he wears a double breasted suit and so does she? I didn't think she was very subtle but I guess she is. I noticed Alex unfollowed her on Instagram. Maybe he is really trying to move on?



I never got the impression that she was as clingy or needy as KB, but I hadn't paid attention to the IG bit. But perhaps that's why he unfollowed her, because yeah, if you think your ex is trolling you might as well unfollow. Though if that's what she's doing why start doing it some 2 months after your breakup? Unless the Page 6 article really ticked her off?


----------



## Julia_W

I didn't even think about her "gym look" being in response to Alex's "gymie", but she also had on a thin trench coat in the shot,too, which Alex said was his favorite from the Hugo Boss show.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> I don't know I happen to think she is a lot like KB. She may have odd fashion but I personally think it was a message. Sort of like how Alex posted a pic of the gym and the next day she posted a pic captioning it "this is my gym look" . Then he wears a double breasted suit and so does she? I didn't think she was very subtle but I guess she is. I noticed Alex unfollowed her on Instagram. Maybe he is really trying to move on?


Wow he unfollowed her? That's telling!


----------



## Julia_W

ellasam said:


> Wow he unfollowed her? That's telling!



It's just been in the last few days.  They may have been broken up since the Met Gala, but he was still following her when the Page 6 article came out.


----------



## Julia_W

ellasam said:


> Wow he unfollowed her? That's telling!



Double post


----------



## Kitkath70

It's very telling that he unfollowed her.  He doesn't seem like the type that would unfollow her if they did in fact break up on mutual terms and had good feelings towards each other.  He also doesn't strike me as some who would unfollow someone just because they were an ex.   I get the feeling that there was some sort of interaction that pissed him off in the days since the article and he no longer wants any connection to her, right down to instagram. It's not like either of their accounts is private, so it's not a privacy issue.
Her gym pic with the trench coat is amusing.  That was definitely a message.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kitkath70 said:


> It's very telling that he unfollowed her.  He doesn't seem like the type that would unfollow her if they did in fact break up on mutual terms and had good feelings towards each other.  He also doesn't strike me as some who would unfollow someone just because they were an ex.   I get the feeling that there was some sort of interaction that pissed him off in the days since the article and he no longer wants any connection to her, right down to instagram. It's not like either of their accounts is private, so it's not a privacy issue.
> Her gym pic with the trench coat is amusing.  That was definitely a message.



Yup, promo for her clothing line that was tagged in the photo.


----------



## Julia_W

Kitkath70 said:


> It's very telling that he unfollowed her.  He doesn't seem like the type that would unfollow her if they did in fact break up on mutual terms and had good feelings towards each other.  He also doesn't strike me as some who would unfollow someone just because they were an ex.   I get the feeling that there was some sort of interaction that pissed him off in the days since the article and he no longer wants any connection to her, right down to instagram. It's not like either of their accounts is private, so it's not a privacy issue.
> Her gym pic with the trench coat is amusing.  That was definitely a message.


I wonder if she was more ticked off about his comments in his Vogue Italy interview about social media being narcissistic and then his gym selfie without your "narcissistic friend" than she was the Page 6 article.


----------



## Askarbb

I never got the impression that she was as clingy or needy as KB, but I hadn't paid attention to the IG bit. But perhaps that's why he unfollowed her, because yeah, if you think your ex is trolling you might as well unfollow. Though if that's what she's doing why start doing it some 2 months after your breakup? Unless the Page 6 article really ticked her off?[/QUOTE]

No no she really isn't as clingy as Kate. I just mean with the subliminal messages. There were others too those were just the only two odd the top of my head. The other one was when Alex was in Italy in June and she was in London. After he uploaded a picture of DaDa in Italy she uploaded a video with caption Finito. That is Italian. She just went to Spaint the week before so why not Spanish? Or French? Why specifically Italian? 



Julia_W said:


> It's just been in the last few days.  They may have been broken up since the Met Gala, but he was still following her when the Page 6 article came out.



Yes he was. It was actually just within these past couple days because 2 days ago he was still following her. 





Kitkath70 said:


> It's very telling that he unfollowed her.  He doesn't seem like the type that would unfollow her if they did in fact break up on mutual terms and had good feelings towards each other.  He also doesn't strike me as some who would unfollow someone just because they were an ex.   I get the feeling that there was some sort of interaction that pissed him off in the days since the article and he no longer wants any connection to her, right down to instagram. It's not like either of their accounts is private, so it's not a privacy issue.
> Her gym pic with the trench coat is amusing.  That was definitely a message.



He really isn't that type at all. He seems really reasonable. Alexa has always given me ***** vibes. It was very amusing. Same with her hiking all of a sudden? A while ago she would talk about how she hated hiking now all of a sudden she hikes?


----------



## Askarbb

Julia_W said:


> I wonder if she was more ticked off about his comments in his Vogue Italy interview about social media being narcissistic and then his gym selfie without your "narcissistic friend" than she was the Page 6 article.




I didn't even think about that. Alex could have had the subliminal message first. Oooh! Eek that was a little stingy if that is the case


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Chloe302225 said:


> Yup, promo for her clothing line that was tagged in the photo.



I admit to being lazy, I don't usually look for the photos being tagged on IG, I look for tags in the initial comment/post. So unless you're familiar with her collection it may not be initially obvious that it's promoting her line.



Julia_W said:


> I wonder if she was more ticked off about his comments in his Vogue Italy interview about social media being narcissistic and then his gym selfie without your "narcissistic friend" than she was the Page 6 article.



Well, he's mentioned social media being narcissistic before, but yeah, the timing of it could be interpreted as being aimed at her. The gym one was a bit odd, because while she does selfies, she doesn't do exercise selfies. So perhaps we've got some public passive-aggressiveness going on here that's come to the surface nearly 2 months after they broke up.

ETA: "A while ago she would talk about how she hated hiking now all of a sudden she hikes?" Ok, so now looking at her IG she's suddenly hiking around Griffith Park area in LA? Yeah, doesn't really seem her normal thing.


----------



## jooa

^^ He always talked this kinde of things about social media, he doesn't change so she can't be suprised or hurt by his words. Besides, I guess it didn't have any deep meanings because his friends (including Swedish Mafia) always post selfies even Fares Fares and I'm sure thay know what Alex thinks about it 

ETA. Ladies, I guess that if they broke up a while ago she has a new boyfriend (she always has), it could be that guy who was sitting next to Alexa's friend at Wimbledon (I think that I saw him very recently on instagram or in instastories one of Alexa's friends)  so I don't think that her posts have any meanings.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
But that's it, this attitude toward social media isn't new, and I think it's one of the reasons he's avoided being public on it, is the pressure to all-selfie all the time, which even non-famous people do. And selfies in and of themselves aren't bad, but for some people it becomes something they have to do. So he might not have directed that statement toward anyone, except maybe the Kardashians, who I believed he mentioned in the article?


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> I wonder if she was more ticked off about his comments in his Vogue Italy interview about social media being narcissistic and then his gym selfie without your "narcissistic friend" than she was the Page 6 article.


I totally agree with you maybe he finally realized what a narcissist she is!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ He always talked this kinde of things about social media, he doesn't change so she can't be suprised or hurt by his words. Besides, I guess it didn't have any deep meanings because his friends (including Swedish Mafia) always post selfies even Fares Fares and I'm sure thay know what Alex thinks about it
> 
> ETA. Ladies, I guess that if they broke up a while ago she has a new boyfriend (she always have), it could be that guy who was sitting next to Alexa's friend at Wimbledon (I think that I saw him very recently on instagram or in instastories one of Alexa's friends)  *so I don't think that her posts have any meanings.*


It's much more fun to hyperanalyze meanings from IG posts and unfollowings than actually working!* *



ellasam said:


> I totally agree with you maybe he finally realized what a narcissist she is!!!!!



Oh, I think there's definitely a streak of narcissism there, I think at times it's the default setting for a lot of fashionistas. But it's also tempered by the British 'take the piss out of everything' sense of humor. Without that, though...


----------



## Askarbb

Man that took so much longer than I though it would. She is a narcissist for sure. I had to go through so many darn selfies to find what I was trying to say lol. Here it is she admitted she didn't like hiking. 

The first pic was from like 2 years ago and I don't know when it was a throwback to. I was lazy and did not feel like weeding through anymore of her selfies. Just too darn many. Second one was from 2 days ago? I just think that is a little convenient that all of a sudden after years of not liking hiking she suddenly is a hiker and it is an English thing?


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ He always talked this kinde of things about social media, he doesn't change so she can't be suprised or hurt by his words. Besides, I guess it didn't have any deep meanings because his friends (including Swedish Mafia) always post selfies even Fares Fares and I'm sure thay know what Alex thinks about it
> 
> ETA. Ladies, I guess that if they broke up a while ago she has a new boyfriend (she always has), it could be that guy who was sitting next to Alexa's friend at Wimbledon (I think that I saw him very recently on instagram or in instastories one of Alexa's friends)  so I don't think that her posts have any meanings.




Stocks too. His brother Valter. I think it is just a majority of Instagram thing. The tone I got wasn't that he minded people posting them it was more or less he himself didn't want that type of Instagram. That he seems to be more intrigued by other Instagrams that are not like that. He likes his friends selfies.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> View attachment 3767520
> View attachment 3767521
> View attachment 3767522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that took so much longer than I though it would. She is a narcissist for sure. I had to go through so many darn selfies to find what I was trying to say lol. Here it is she admitted she didn't like hiking.
> 
> The first pic was from like 2 years ago and I don't know when it was a throwback to. I was lazy and did not feel like weeding through anymore of her selfies. Just too darn many. Second one was from 2 days ago? I just think that is a little convenient that all of a sudden after years of not liking hiking she suddenly is a hiker and it is an English thing?


Cigarettes?!?!?!?!? Great for a hike!!!!!!!


----------



## MissLily

Don't know if she followed him previously but it appears she has unfollowed him too. Something must have gone down. Also, that article talked about schedule conflicts contributing to their breakup, however the last 1.5 months or so have seemed like both have not been really working. Seems like it would have been the perfect time to actually spend time with each other.


----------



## Julia_W

MissLily said:


> Don't know if she followed him previously but it appears she has unfollowed him too. Something must have gone down. Also, that article talked about schedule conflicts contributing to their breakup, however the last 1.5 months or so have seemed like both have not been really working. Seems like it would have been the perfect time to actually spend time with each other.


She never followed his account which I always thought was strange.  I checked that when I was trying to determine for sure that Rex Danger was really Alex.  It was easy to check when there were just a couple hundred followers.


----------



## ellasam

MissLily said:


> Don't know if she followed him previously but it appears she has unfollowed him too. Something must have gone down. Also, that article talked about schedule conflicts contributing to their breakup, however the last 1.5 months or so have seemed like both have not been really working. Seems like it would have been the perfect time to actually spend time with each other.


I agree, I don't think either of them wanted to give up private time to be with each other, her festivals which I would have gladly given up, him private beach time.....hmmmmm. When your really in love with some one you make it work no matter what. It might just be me but he has weird relationships with women!!!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Askarbb said:


> I don't know I happen to think she is a lot like KB. She may have odd fashion but I personally think it was a message. Sort of like how Alex posted a pic of the gym and the next day she posted a pic captioning it "this is my gym look" . Then he wears a double breasted suit and so does she? I didn't think she was very subtle but I guess she is. I noticed Alex unfollowed her on Instagram. Maybe he is really trying to move on?


I thought the extact same things about the posts  being some kind of a message. 
Have you seen Teri Garrn's new IG picture with also a message to Alex??


----------



## MissLily

Julia_W said:


> She never followed his account which I always thought was strange.  I checked that when I was trying to determine for sure that Rex Danger was really Alex.  It was easy to check when there were just a couple hundred followers.




Really? Also quite weird she never followed him, especially her being on IG all the time. 

In regards to Toni, doubt they're dating but again who knows? He doesn't follow her on IG, but then again I guess Alexa never followed her SO either.


----------



## VEGASTAR

She is topless at the beach with lolita book covering one best and her arm covering the other. But a very seductive pose. Now Alex has said his favourite book is lolita many times. So what are the odds that she is reading his favourite book and posing with it just after the hampton weekend where the were said to ve on a blind date?.. . I didn't think much of this bilind Date at fırstfırst  but her picture has me thinking she is trying to get his attention maybe?


----------



## Julia_W

ellasam said:


> I agree, I don't think either of them wanted to give up private time to be with each other, her festivals which I would have gladly given up, him private beach time.....hmmmmm. When your r





VEGASTAR said:


> She is topless at the beach with lolita book covering one best and her arm covering the other. But a very seductive pose. Now Alex has said his favourite book is lolita many times. So what are the odds that she is reading his favourite book and posing with it just after the hampton weekend where the were said to ve on a blind date?.. . I didn't think much of this bilind Date at fırstfırst  but her picture has me thinking she is trying to get his attention maybe?


I must be looking at the wrong account.  I didn't see that picture. Did she delete it already?


----------



## VEGASTAR

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...o-ex-Toni-Garrn-shares-sexy-topless-shot.html


----------



## VEGASTAR

Yes I also can't see it in the IG but plenty of news links available. I sent one link above.. ı don't know if its Ok to post the actual picture because she is topless.  So ı preferred the link


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Now I'm picturing this as one of the most awkward dates ever..."so, um, what's your favorite book?"


----------



## Julia_W

There was some guy with her in the pictures.    Any idea who he is?


----------



## Kitkath70

Oh boy!  She has some nice fingerprint bruises on her butt too........NEXT!


----------



## Chloe302225

Askarbb said:


> View attachment 3767520
> View attachment 3767521
> View attachment 3767522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that took so much longer than I though it would. She is a narcissist for sure. I had to go through so many darn selfies to find what I was trying to say lol. Here it is she admitted she didn't like hiking.
> 
> The first pic was from like 2 years ago and I don't know when it was a throwback to. I was lazy and did not feel like weeding through anymore of her selfies. Just too darn many. Second one was from 2 days ago? I just think that is a little convenient that all of a sudden after years of not liking hiking she suddenly is a hiker and it is an English thing?



I dont think she likes hiking. In her recent post she said she complained every six minutes to her friend who was with her but thought it was worthwhile for the view in the end. She is in LA though and hiking is an activity popular there, if only for the views at the end of it.


----------



## Askarbb

VEGASTAR said:


> I thought the extact same things about the posts  being some kind of a message.
> Have you seen Teri Garrn's new IG picture with also a message to Alex??



Yes. It seems to be just so Alex if he is dating her. He seems to pick these women that are very thin, models, very subliminal and attention seeking. I find their qualities to be quite immature and a little obnoxious but whatever floats his boat I guess.



Julia_W said:


> I must be looking at the wrong account.  I didn't see that picture. Did she delete it already?



No it is an insta live story. The profile pic if you tap on it it will come up. I don't know who the guy is but I found Alex was kind of shoved in there like someone was trying to push that  they were dating. Yet the whole time reading the article I was wondering the same thing. "Yea but who is the male companion she is physically with" they seem very close ? They even confirmed in the article that Alex and her didn't hit it off so I find it a little pointless to mention him.


----------



## Askarbb

See the profile picture? The line above it too. It is how you know it isn't a regular Instagram post but a live story. It  is gone from her live stories now. They disappear after a certain time. Alexa didn't follow Alex back but Alex followed Alexa. He doesn't seem to follow Toni so I am still kind of on the fence about it being a subliminal message. I really wouldn't put it past her. It is just  Lolita is a lot of people's favorite book. I feel like it is a little too vague. Not to mention she was there with another man.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Considering that it's likely most of the Page 6 story was embellished and that she's in Spain with another man I highly doubt that Toni is sending any sort of message to Alex, especially if he's not following her. I think the message is more: See, I am young fashion model on vacay but yet I still read serious literature!
As for why the Daily Fail would mention Alex in a story about Toni, well, they're the Daily Fail, they don't need a reason except if they think they'll get more page views by it. Mentioning that she's actually there with some anonymous male isn't much of a gossip story.
As Alexa never following Alex, yeah a little weird.


----------



## Julia_W

Well, we know where Alexa and Toni are, but the question still remains, where in the world is Alex?  Any clues, anyone?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Yessss where is he??? Dissapeared since the emmy nomination announcement....  I an wondering this also 

The guy Next to Toni in the news is her close photographer friend ( i believe he is gay) The news articles know this. This is why the news isn't captioned like "Toni is on holiday with a man getting cozy, her new boyfriend?, who is the mystry man " or something like that. Instead they mention Alex because the know who this guy is (just a friend).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Yessss where is he??? Dissapeared since the emmy nomination announcement....  I an wondering this also
> 
> The guy Next to Toni in the news is her close photographer friend ( i believe he is gay) The news articles know this. This is why the news isn't captioned like "Toni is on holiday with a man getting cozy, her new boyfriend?, who is the mystry man " or something like that. Instead they mention Alex because the know who this guy is (just a friend).



He was last seen the night of the Hugo Boss show, and then posted the gym pic Thursday morning, and he was still in NYC. So he's most likely still in NYC or back home in Sweden.
ETA: looking at his IG he just posted a pic of a small boy (no face shown) eating a popsicle. So could be back home among younger Skarsgards. Or still in NYC among children of friends. (shrugs). Also, I want that kid's shirt in adult size.

As for who Toni G is with and the gossips knowing this, it most assuredly happens that gossips know things like this and don't print them because that would be boring. I'm pretty sure most gossips knew that Alex and Ellen weren't dating, but waaay too much fun not to go with the dating angle.
However, they often don't know, because they might not follow that celeb that closely, especially if they're not A list, and I don't think Garrn can be considered A list. Heck, Alex may not really be A-list. The fans know, but the gossips may not know and not care to know.


----------



## Julia_W

He does love those sharks!


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He was last seen the night of the Hugo Boss show, and then posted the gym pic Thursday morning, and he was still in NYC. So he's most likely still in NYC or back home in Sweden.
> ETA: looking at his IG he just posted a pic of a small boy (no face shown) eating a popsicle. So could be back home among younger Skarsgards. Or still in NYC among children of friends. (shrugs). Also, I want that kid's shirt in adult size.
> 
> As for who Toni G is with and the gossips knowing this, it most assuredly happens that gossips know things like this and don't print them because that would be boring. I'm pretty sure most gossips knew that Alex and Ellen weren't dating, but waaay too much fun not to go with the dating angle.
> However, they often don't know, because they might not follow that celeb that closely, especially if they're not A list, and I don't think Garrn can be considered A list. Heck, Alex may not really be A-list. The fans know, but the gossips may not know and not care to know.


Yes ı agree with you. I  also just saw  the picture he posted.  The bamboo chair  and towel makes me think 'by  the sea' and the hand with the thumbs  up seem  to me the hand & arm of a young skinny women


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> He does love those sharks!


Wow ....


----------



## jooa

I guess he's at his family home at The Stockholm Archipelago and those are his youngest brothers or rather their body parts


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes ı agree with you. I  also just saw  the picture he posted.  The bamboo chair  and towel makes me think 'by  the sea' and the hand with the thumbs  up seem  to me the hand & arm of a young skinny women



The well manicured hand and arm of a 6 foot 4 or 5 inch older brother or uncle. 



jooa said:


> I guess he's at his family home at The Stockholm Archipelago and those are his youngest brothers or rather their body parts



That was my thought, probably at Stellan's place and it's either the youngest brother or his nephew. Or at least their torso.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Nooooooo...the sweatshirt.....


----------



## Julia_W

scaredsquirrel said:


> Nooooooo...the sweatshirt.....


 I hoped you would see it!  I thought of you immediately


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
That's rather naughty of you! I like it!

I kind of wish/hope that Alex, due to his love of shark apparel, bought this child this shirt. And then eventually that child, relative or not, gets to look at that pic of Alex in his shark sweatshirt and realize that he too can dress as snazzily as Alex.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Julia_W said:


> I hoped you would see it!  I thought of you immediately



It's like PTSD back to early Skars threads (note: if you are a new fan of Alex, well worth reviewing the early threads on him here, all sequence numbered. Santress has done an A+ job of capturing his appearances).  Early contributions, particularly from Swedish followers, showed Alex's horrific clothing choices, including mesh and Kurt Cobain hair, along with...choke..novelty pastel sweatshirts featuring sharks. Barf. That remains the question I would ask if I encounter him on an airplane - do you still own this !@@$ sweatshirt?


----------



## VEGASTAR

scaredsquirrel said:


> It's like PTSD back to early Skars threads (note: if you are a new fan of Alex, well worth reviewing the early threads on him here, all sequence numbered. Santress has done an A+ job of capturing his appearances).  Early contributions, particularly from Swedish followers, showed Alex's horrific clothing choices, including mesh and Kurt Cobain hair, along with...choke..novelty pastel sweatshirts featuring sharks. Barf. That remains the question I would ask if I encounter him on an airplane - do you still own this !@@$ sweatshirt?


As a new member, ı would love to read early threads on him, but i was unable to find any other sequence numbered threads. This is the only one that comes out in search. Marbe ı am doing something wrong? Could you share links to these threads please. Thanks: -)


----------



## VEGASTAR

VEGASTAR said:


> As a new member, ı would love to read early threads on him, but i was unable to find any other sequence numbered threads. This is the only one that comes out in search. Marbe ı am doing something wrong? Could you share links to these threads please. Thanks: -)



O just found them but 95% of the pictures are missing there's a big X instead. Most of the links don't work either... such a shame: -( i was hoping to see old photos...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Unfortunately that's common, that the farther back you go the more likely the links are dead.
Some of the sites that had really good photo galleries are gone now. 
Santress's Tumblr, Alexander Skarsgard online, there are other tumblrs out there that probably still have them in their archives, but you have to know what you're looking for and how they're tagged.


----------



## Askarbb

http://en.mediamass.net/people/alexander-skarsgard/pregnancy-rumors.htmlOn the dailymail article of Alexa in the comments someone mentioned Alex was having a baby, so I typed in Alexander baby and this popped up. Is everyone else just as confused as I am. I thought Alexa was his long time partner. Is this why Enews said "no one cheated on anyone"??


----------



## Askarbb

Nevermind,  they updated the article and it says it is false.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The source is a satire site, one that's not obviously so and tries to look like People's website. Also, apparently his non-existent dog had surgery, so perhaps we should leave good wishes on his IG?


----------



## fanpurse

You know that the actress January Jones has answered two Alex´s instagrams


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
And?
Frankly, I was wondering when someone was going to notice that. Are you insinuating something?


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> And?
> Frankly, I was wondering when someone was going to notice that. Are you insinuating something?


The comment on the Alexa/ Spider Man article about Alex having a baby was from some Blind Item about him and a "TV actress with a month for a name."  She has a child, but he's 5 or 6 years old.  That blind item the commenter saw was probably really old when folks were trying to figure out the Baby Daddy.  Alex was never a suspect that I know of.


----------



## Julia_W

fanpurse said:


> You know that the actress January Jones has answered two Alex´s instagrams



I noticed that on the picture with the little boy.  Which other one did she comment on?  I really feel gossipy today!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> The comment on the Alexa/ Spider Man article about Alex having a baby was from some Blind Item about him and a "TV actress with a month for a name."  She has a child, but he's 5 or 6 years old.  That blind item the commenter saw was probably really old when folks were trying to figure out the Baby Daddy.  Alex was never a suspect that I know of.



So someone basically saw that January Jones follows Alex and decided to ret-con a 6 year old bit of gossip speculation? Sad! 
And no, Alex wasn't a 'suspect', he was still with Kate in late 2010/early 2011, which would have been January's conception time frame, as her son was born in September 2011.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I wonder if he reads the comments on his instagram posts now... before when he had close to 300 followers he probably was and we cauld see his actual friends commenting... which was nice to read.. but now ı don't see his friends commenting much. Only Dada when its about him ))


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The source is a satire site, one that's not obviously so and tries to look like People's website. Also, apparently his non-existent dog had surgery, so perhaps we should leave good wishes on his IG?



LoL I didn't even notice that part. I was stuck on the longtime partner thing. Just thinking to myself he just broke up with her though. Now that you point it out poor poor Alex. He must have a nonexistent heartache right now. Sorry for the false link.


----------



## Askarbb

I didn't even know January and him knew each other . She might follow him on Instagram but he doesn't follow her. I think she she looks desperate. She has always seemed desperate.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> I wonder if he reads the comments on his instagram posts now... before when he had close to 300 followers he probably was and we cauld see his actual friends commenting... which was nice to read.. but now ı don't see his friends commenting much. Only Dada when its about him ))



I think he probably did read them when it was just a few comments. Valter did comment on the most recent pic though. I think Fares still does. 



Askarbb said:


> LoL I didn't even notice that part. I was stuck on the longtime partner thing. Just thinking to myself he just broke up with her though. Now that you point it out poor poor Alex. He must have a nonexistent heartache right now. Sorry for the false link.



They made up a story and then linked to another page on their site for a denial:
*"The website “mediamass.net”*
The website mediamass.net is the medium of our satire to expose with humour, exaggeration and ridicule the contemporary mass production and mass consumption that we observe

Also it will not only mock the producers (mainstream media, journalists) as it is common when questioning and criticizing mass media, but also the consumers as one cannot exist without the other. Sensationalism, lack of verification of information, ethics and standards issues are only symptoms of the actual social and economic order. This is particularly obvious when observing the role of social networking sites in spreading rumours."

Thing is, to me this isn't satire, it's just too badly done, it's more like 'fake news'. The Onion, Andy Borowitz, that's more satirical. This is just annoying.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Speaking of sharks...Hi Squirrel!







(x)

From ASN:





Alex and Fares Fares having fun in Vaxholm, Sweden with Carl-Axel Wahlström (Creative Director of Maison Chaos)(July 22, 2017).

“Strike a pose ☀️.”

-*callewahlstrom* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW243PChPZL/?taken-by=callewahlstrom


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Eeeek! I'm gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## Askarbb

https://instagram.com/p/BW3A1FQl8_p/ I think the picture of the little boy was 100% Alex's younger brother Kolbjörn not his nephew or a friend and the hand was Ossian his other younger brother. This picture is from Eijas bf Zeke's Instagram. I am pretty sure the little boy next to Valter is Ossian. The one next to Zeke looks like Sams son. Technically he looks exactly like Sam when Sam was younger.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Fares and Alex! And Alex acting like a goof!
Sam's son does look like a mini-Sam.
And I know that Zeke's is a public account but I'm still not comfortable with posting pics of Sam and Sanna's son, since they do try and stay out of the public eye.


----------



## Julia_W

Now I know why January Jones is commenting on Alex's posts.  They have Sharks in common   Sorry, it's too hot in South Carolina to do anything constructive today.
https://instagram.com/p/BW5aeHBFL3L/


----------



## gneerowblack

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Fares and Alex! And Alex acting like a goof!
> Sam's son does look like a mini-Sam.
> And I know that Zeke's is a public account but I'm still not comfortable with posting pics of Sam and Sanna's son, since they do try and stay out of the public eye.



I don't think he's goofing. I'm beginning to wonder if he is a "bottom" position. I naturally assumed he is a top.


----------



## gneerowblack

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> Speaking of sharks...Hi Squirrel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (x)
> 
> From ASN:
> 
> View attachment 3772670
> View attachment 3772671
> 
> 
> Alex and Fares Fares having fun in Vaxholm, Sweden with Carl-Axel Wahlström (Creative Director of Maison Chaos)(July 22, 2017).
> 
> “Strike a pose ☀️.”
> 
> -*callewahlstrom* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW243PChPZL/?taken-by=callewahlstrom




She certainly did strike a pose. Yaaaaas queen.


----------



## Kitkath70

Give me a break!  You obviously don't get his sense of humor very well!


----------



## VEGASTAR

gneerowblack said:


> I don't think he's goofing. I'm beginning to wonder if he is a "bottom" position. I naturally assumed he is a top.


??? What do you mean? I didnt understand...that he likes bottoms  or he likes to be on the bottom?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Give me a break!  You obviously don't get his sense of humor very well!



I think the not getting is very deliberate.



VEGASTAR said:


> ??? What do you mean? I didnt understand...that he likes bottoms  or he likes to be on the bottom?



She's saying, as she has with the last few of her comments, that she believes Alex is gay. But she's going about it in a way that comes across as being a troll, IMO.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think the not getting is very deliberate.
> 
> 
> 
> She's saying, as she has with the last few of her comments, that she believes Alex is gay. But she's going about it in a way that comes across as being a troll, IMO.



I don't think he's gay at all, don't care either way though!!!! It's well known that he has slept with a lot of models in LA, female models!!!!!!


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Fares and Alex! And Alex acting like a goof!
> Sam's son does look like a mini-Sam.
> And I know that Zeke's is a public account but I'm still not comfortable with posting pics of Sam and Sanna's son, since they do try and stay out of the public eye.



I am sorry I was just trying to show everyone what I was talking about. Figured it was public so it would be ok to atleast share here.


----------



## Julia_W

Askarbb said:


> I am sorry I was just trying to show everyone what I was talking about. Figured it was public so it would be ok to atleast share here.


It was a great picture.  I guess Alex's little brother gets his looks from his mom with his dark hair and eyes. Beautiful child.


----------



## gneerowblack

VEGASTAR said:


> ??? What do you mean? I didnt understand...that he likes bottoms  or he likes to be on the bottom?



Well...when you stick your back out like that it's obvious.


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> I don't think he's gay at all, don't care either way though!!!! It's well known that he has slept with a lot of models in LA, female models!!!!!!



It's also well know that he takes MALE MODELS to the Chateau Marmont. So I guess he's bi. But I never explicitly said he's gay so...


----------



## Kitkath70

You are about 7 years late to the party.
Ted C already tried to play the gay card with his Nelly Fang crap. It was all BS and so is the crap you're spewing.  Give it a rest. No one's buying it.   NEXT!


----------



## audiogirl

gneerowblack said:


> It's also well know that he takes MALE MODELS to the Chateau Marmont. So I guess he's bi. But I never explicitly said he's gay so...


It's only well known in your imagination. And you know it! Do you really think you can insist on this crap and convince people who know better?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> I don't think he's gay at all, don't care either way though!!!! It's well known that he has slept with a lot of models in LA, female models!!!!!!



It's interesting, because with the exception of whatever was going on with Charlize 5 years ago, we don't hear about what he's doing in his private life unless he's seriously dating someone. So who knows who he's actually sleeping with when he's single, because they're not going public with it.



Kitkath70 said:


> You are about 7 years late to the party.
> Ted C already tried to play the gay card with his Nelly Fang crap. It was all BS and so is the crap you're spewing.  Give it a rest. No one's buying it.   NEXT!



Ted C had, and presumably still has, 'issues'. There's also this tendency among a segment of gossip followers to presume everyone is gay and bearding for each other.
Do I think Alex is gay? No. But if he is, so? Do you, gneerowblack, really think he is and hiding it out of shame? Even though one of his uncles was gay, and he has gay friends and doesn't seem to care about people's sexual orientation or preferences? Me thinks the person with the issues with being gay isn't Alex but you.



Askarbb said:


> I am sorry I was just trying to show everyone what I was talking about. Figured it was public so it would be ok to atleast share here.


This is one of those cases where even though it's public and therefore presumably ok since the families haven't asked him to remove it, I'm personally a little leery of doing so, especially Sam and Sanna's son as they're not in the public eye.


----------



## gneerowblack

Kitkath70 said:


> You are about 7 years late to the party.
> Ted C already tried to play the gay card with his Nelly Fang crap. It was all BS and so is the crap you're spewing.  Give it a rest. No one's buying it.   NEXT!



You are free to believe what you wish. And you are free to be homophobic if you wish.


----------



## gneerowblack

audiogirl said:


> It's only well known in your imagination. And you know it! Do you really think you can insist on this crap and convince people who know better?



Can you? Can you verify that he sleeps with women? Can you honestly tell me what he is like in private? Homophobia is so antiquated.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> It's also well know that he takes MALE MODELS to the Chateau Marmont. So I guess he's bi. But I never explicitly said he's gay so...



I never heard that, but I did hear about the droves of female models he has slept with!!!!


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> I never heard that, but I did hear about the droves of female models he has slept with!!!!



Exactly my point. We have all heard things. Have you seen things with your own eyes?


----------



## Kitkath70

gneerowblack said:


> You are free to believe what you wish. And you are free to be homophobic if you wish.



Name calling, how original! 



gneerowblack said:


> Can you? Can you verify that he sleeps with women? Can you honestly tell me what he is like in private? Homophobia is so antiquated.



Can you? Can you verify that he sleeps with men?  It's a two way street, babe!  Grow up!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

tPF has an ignore option, it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> Exactly my point. We have all heard things. Have you seen things with your own eyes?



Yep...just kidding


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> Yep...just kidding



You confuse me. You liked some of my comments but you think he's straight? I do not think every person on earth is completely straight these days.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> You confuse me. You liked some of my comments but you think he's straight? I do not think every person on earth is completely straight these days.



I really don't care either way, but I do know many people who are 100% straight though, including me!!! I don't give a crap who he sleeps with!


----------



## Sillygal2007

Who cares if he is gay? I am not homophobic just because I don't care who he dates. Male female doesn't matter. I doubt he is gay. I feel like because he is so private that microbe why gay rumors surround him? People assume he is hiding something. He isn't he is just private. I just find this awfully convenient that these rumors have been dead and gone for a while. I am talking years but he and Alexa break up and all of a sudden they resurface again? Strange that this always happens after her break up with someone. Happened with Alex Turner, Chris Martin, Matt Hitt and now Alex? Has me suspicious.


----------



## Santress

News pics... Alex out and about in Beverly Hills, California with Keith today (July 24, 2017):








The 40-year-old actor was spotted heading out and about with a friend on Monday (July 24) while walking down Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Alexander kept it casual in a white polo and grey pants, paired with some cool shades.

Source:  *JustJared.com*

http://www.justjared.com/2017/07/24...oks-suave-during-beverly-hills-shopping-trip/


----------



## gneerowblack

Sillygal2007 said:


> Who cares if he is gay? I am not homophobic just because I don't care who he dates. Male female doesn't matter. I doubt he is gay. I feel like because he is so private that microbe why gay rumors surround him? People assume he is hiding something. He isn't he is just private. I just find this awfully convenient that these rumors have been dead and gone for a while. I am talking years but he and Alexa break up and all of a sudden they resurface again? Strange that this always happens after her break up with someone. Happened with Alex Turner, Chris Martin, Matt Hitt and now Alex? Has me suspicious.



Umm...Okay.

You girls take this so f-ing serious. Btw, I never said he was not straight. I never claimed he had not slept with women. Because I do not know. You girls are homophobic if you need to deny something you do not even know is true or false.


----------



## Sillygal2007

gneerowblack said:


> Umm...Okay.
> 
> You girls take this so f-ing serious. Btw, I never said he was not straight. I never claimed he had not slept with women. Because I do not know. You girls are homophobic if you need to deny something you do not even know is true or false.



I wasn't aware I was suppose to take that as a joke lol. The way you kept arguing with people who brushed off you implying he was gay you seemed very very serious. If you don't know why bring it up? Here no one cares whether he is or isn't gay. Which no one has actually denied he was we just told you we don't care if he is. Which is exactly why I think you are confused on the term homophobic. It doesn't mean what you think it means. 
Homophobic- having or showing a dislike of or prejudice against homosexual people. 
We can't be homophobic if we don't mind if he is gay. We already said it doesn't matter to us if he was. Wouldn't change a thing. If one of us said we couldn't be a fan after finding out he was gay THAT would be homophobic of us. No one denied anything. Again us saying we don't think he is gay isn't us denying he is or isn't it is us giving our opinion that just so happens to differ from yours.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ from today in Beverly Hills (July 24, 2017, California):

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/14fjkktpy/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Did he and Keith realize they'd be matching?  Also, he apparently doesn't understand the concept of an iron. 
But only a few days in Sweden and back in LA? Wonder if Mr. Emmy Nominee has some work in LA?


----------



## audiogirl

gneerowblack said:


> You are free to believe what you wish. And you are free to be homophobic if you wish.





gneerowblack said:


> Can you? Can you verify that he sleeps with women? Can you honestly tell me what he is like in private? Homophobia is so antiquated.


So, by disagreeing with your ridiculous trollish assertion, that makes someone homophobic. You're trying to play this game with people who are longtime fans and have followed him closely for years. Not only has he stated that he's straight, but he's only dated women. 

He comes from a society that is open and accepting of any sexual orientation and social interactions. He'd have no reason to be closeted. His reputation from his earlier years in Sweden was that he was a bit of a player and thoroughly heterosexual. 

You know what is actually homophobic, accusing an actor of being gay when he isn't. And doing it as a effort to stir up and offend people. Because doing so shows that you think it is something offensive.


----------



## gneerowblack

Sillygal2007 said:


> I wasn't aware I was suppose to take that as a joke lol. The way you kept arguing with people who brushed off you implying he was gay you seemed very very serious. If you don't know why bring it up? Here no one cares whether he is or isn't gay. Which no one has actually denied he was we just told you we don't care if he is. Which is exactly why I think you are confused on the term homophobic. It doesn't mean what you think it means.
> Homophobic- having or showing a dislike of or prejudice against homosexual people.
> We can't be homophobic if we don't mind if he is gay. We already said it doesn't matter to us if he was. Wouldn't change a thing. If one of us said we couldn't be a fan after finding out he was gay THAT would be homophobic of us. No one denied anything. Again us saying we don't think he is gay isn't us denying he is or isn't it is us giving our opinion that just so happens to differ from yours.




Why cant he have sex with both men and women? Homophobia of Biphobia(in this case) is also the fear of realizing that people are not just straight.


----------



## gneerowblack

Sillygal2007 said:


> Who cares if he is gay? I am not homophobic just because I don't care who he dates. Male female doesn't matter. I doubt he is gay. I feel like because he is so private that microbe why gay rumors surround him? People assume he is hiding something. He isn't he is just private. I just find this awfully convenient that these rumors have been dead and gone for a while. I am talking years but he and Alexa break up and all of a sudden they resurface again? Strange that this always happens after her break up with someone. Happened with Alex Turner, Chris Martin, Matt Hitt and now Alex? Has me suspicious.



1. Never said he was gay. Simply said men have said they slept with him. 
2. If you did not care then why are you adamant to deny he's gay when I suggested he might be sleeping with men and women? 
3. Why do you need to deny anything? 
4. Why is there no space for other claims other than the heterosexual ones? 
5. Do you know him personally to say he's private person?
6. If he is so private then why does his publicist allow photos of him with Alexa to be published? 
7. Did you know publicists can prevent these photos from being published? 
8. Are the claims of him sleeping with women also rumors?


----------



## merita

gneerowblack said:


> 1. Never said he was gay. Simply said men have said they slept with him.
> 2. If you did not care then why are you adamant to deny he's gay when I suggested he might be sleeping with men and women?
> 3. Why do you need to deny anything?
> 4. Why is there no space for other claims other than the heterosexual ones?
> 5. Do you know him personally to say he's private person?
> 6. If he is so private then why does his publicist allow photos of him with Alexa to be published?
> 7. Did you know publicists can prevent these photos from being published?
> 8. Are the claims of him sleeping with women also rumors?



Well, by suggesting he sleeps with men you are basically calling him a liar.   He has addressed this in previous interviews.


----------



## gneerowblack

merita said:


> Well, by suggesting he sleeps with men you are basically calling him a liar.   He has addressed this in previous interviews.



Hahahaha. Are you serious right now?


----------



## Kitkath70

Time to ignore the troll


----------



## Sillygal2007

1. Never said he was gay. Simply said men have said they slept with him.

1. You didn't have to say it you implied it. Again I find it really suspicious that him sleeping with men is braught up NOW, after a break up. More specifically Alexa! Coincidentally that happens to anyone that has dated and broken up with Alexa Chung. 


2. If you did not care then why are you adamant to deny he's gay when I suggested he might be sleeping with men and women? 

2) I didn't deny ANYTHING. I said I don't care. I then stated my opinion of what he has given us by his actions. Dating only women. Never dating a man! That's what leaves me to believe he isn't gay. That is an opinion to which was stated as such and not fact. Had I stated it as fact I would be denying his is gay. Having an opinion on someone's sexual orientation based off of what they have given you is not denying it.

3. Why do you need to deny anything?

3. Didn't deny anything. I have specifically stated it doesn't change anything. If he is gay guess what I am still a fan of him. See that NOT HOMOPHOBIC OR BIOPHOBIC go back to school. 

4. Why is there no space for other claims other than the heterosexual ones? 

4. FFS people here are getting annoyed that you are too dumb to get that even if he is gay we genuinely don't care we are still his fans. 

5. Do you know him personally to say he's private person?

5. No I don't. I have seen him in plenty of interviews to which he has specifically stated in almost every interview he is a private person and he prides himself on being private. Only further proof you are not a fan and obviously just came here to argue. 

6. If he is so private then why does his publicist allow photos of him with Alexa to be published? 

6. This one is a piece of cake. ALLLL Alexa! ALL OF IT. Notice how there are not many paparazzi pics or strolls of him when he wasn't with her? Or Kate for that matter? Considering Kate did the same thing. Yet there are tons and tons and tons of paparazzi pics of Alexa doing everyday things? Even before she was with Alex. How is that possible when Alex is far more famous than her? It is usually the more famous one that has the most paparazzi strolls. Unless of course the less famous person (Alexa) gets paid for said paparazzi strolls. 

7. Did you know publicists can prevent these photos from being published?

7. Which has nothing to do with Alex. That means his publicist didn't do a good job at doing her job and has zero to do with Alex. 

8. Are the claims of him sleeping with women also rumors?

8. Who cares? Of he wanted that information shared he would go on a talk show and announce it to the world. People kiss and tell way too much. Just leave his private life alone. It is how he likes it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Time to ignore the troll


Put it on ignore yesterday, it's a wonderful thing. And though I know people keep responding to it with the updates tPF did last year any quoting of a ignored commenter also doesn't show up in the quotes.
Ignore, let it troll in a vacuum.


----------



## jooa

I also ignored this person yesterday 

... and it looks that today is an event for 'Big Little Lies' in LA with Alex

 *Average Socialite*‏ @*AvgSocialite*
TONIGHT LA: Q&A screening of @*Big_Little_Lies*! #*BigLittleLies* #*ReeseWitherspoon* #*NicoleKidman* #*AlexanderSkarsgard* http://www.averagesocialite.com/2017/07/big-little-lies-q-screening-la.html …


----------



## scarlet555

OK, had not heard of the gay rumors.  In the end who truly knows, but never liked him because he was straight or homosexual, Just always liked him.


----------



## gneerowblack

jooa said:


> I also ignored this person yesterday
> 
> ... and it looks that today is an event for 'Big Little Lies' in LA with Alex
> 
> *Average Socialite*‏ @*AvgSocialite*
> TONIGHT LA: Q&A screening of @*Big_Little_Lies*! #*BigLittleLies* #*ReeseWitherspoon* #*NicoleKidman* #*AlexanderSkarsgard* http://www.averagesocialite.com/2017/07/big-little-lies-q-screening-la.html …



Or you could just simply not reply. And thanks for saying I'm a person. I am not a troll.


----------



## Askarbb

That ignore but is like magic. Thanks everyone for the heads up. It is like troll be gone. Alex looked so great! I really hope he wins that Emmy. He deserves it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I also ignored this person yesterday
> 
> ... and it looks that today is an event for 'Big Little Lies' in LA with Alex
> 
> *Average Socialite*‏ @*AvgSocialite*
> TONIGHT LA: Q&A screening of @*Big_Little_Lies*! #*BigLittleLies* #*ReeseWitherspoon* #*NicoleKidman* #*AlexanderSkarsgard* http://www.averagesocialite.com/2017/07/big-little-lies-q-screening-la.html …



So his LA visit is work related. Good. HBO is making sure they campaign for this. These campaigns often do work.



Askarbb said:


> That ignore but is like magic. Thanks everyone for the heads up. It is like troll be gone. Alex looked so great! I really hope he wins that Emmy. He deserves it.



I don't like ignoring people simply because I don't agree with them. But when it's obvious they're here to disrupt, or just to be annoying, then it's ignore button time.


----------



## gneerowblack

1. You didn't have to say it you implied it. Again I find it really suspicious that him sleeping with men is braught up NOW, after a break up. More specifically Alexa! Coincidentally that happens to anyone that has dated and broken up with Alexa Chung. 

And there it is. Just because I said he slept with men doesn't mean I'm implying he's gay. Because he could have also slept with women. You just don't want to believe it's even possible he's slept with men. Biphobia. All of you.


----------



## VampFan

^^ yawn.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Directors Guild Q&A* for *Big Little Lies* (July 25, 2017, LA):








So many beautiful people #biglittlelies #dga #hbo

-*miggywjohnson* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_hNALj4EI/?taken-by=miggywjohnson






Paparazzi mode is on!
#nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #biglittlelies

-*tjmaeda* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_hz2zhC9Y/?taken-by=tjmaeda

The cast of @HBO's #BigLittleLies has arrived to our special FYC Conversation screening #Emmys Photos: Michael Buckner











https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DFoKOFRUAAAwd6_.jpg

https://twitter.com/DEADLINE/status/890035633523183616






@big_little_lies_ #talkback #biglittlelies #fyc #emmys @sagaftra @deadline #hollywood #bestseries #vote @hbo

-*hectorqlspider* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_k3kgBeKn/?taken-by=hectorqlspider






did they all decide in the green room to not smile with their teeth? still reeling over perry's death? that's probs it. #sleuth #biglittlelies

-*triciadurrant* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_jo-sgS5u/?taken-by=triciadurrant


----------



## Sillygal2007

VampFan said:


> ^^ yawn.



Big yawn. This person obviously just came here to start stuff. We have said a thousand times we we don't care who Alex sleeps with. So going to ignore the troll and move on to a better note. Alex looked really handsome yesterday.


----------



## Kitkath70

The shirt he's wearing fits about as well as the blue sweater from TB.  I hope he bought that shirt in multiple colors. He should wear that shirt every single day. YUM!


----------



## Santress

#biglittlelies #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #jeanmarcvallee

-*johnsvance* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_mJvflibl/?taken-by=johnsvance






-*mariana.danilovic* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_nIXlgLGV/?taken-by=mariana.danilovic






#BigLittleLies #NicoleKidman #ReeseWitherspoon #alexanderskarsgard #Jean-MarcVallee

-*larrydimayuga* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_msLjA293/?taken-by=larrydimayuga






-*neil_did_what* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_mYZzgW85/?taken-by=neil_did_what










@nicolekidman @reesewitherspoon & the cast of #biglittlelies | watch KCAL9 at 8pm

Interviewing the #biglittlelies cast @nicolekidman @reesewitherspoon & #alexanderskarsgard


-*suzmarques* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_jbZLBcu2/?taken-by=suzmarques

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_m6Yth6Q9/?taken-by=suzmarques











-*laurieflamholtz* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/laurieflamholtz/


----------



## scarlet555

I am a bit saddened by tpf fans calling people 'trolls' because they have a different opinion, or they discuss something they have heard online.  Everything is just rumors in the end, no one knows or is an insider, as if those existed.  It's what the media and Hollywood wants us t believe.  Just always assuming  trolls with different views are here to attack your high opinion of Alex: Do you really want to hear only opinions similar to your own?  Or are there sock puppets here to attack people with different opinions?  Very sad to see people ganging up on others as well, like in high school when an unpopular opinion is voiced.  But maybe some are still just done with high school or stuck with such mentality.

Carry on.  Just venting.


----------



## Sillygal2007

scarlet555 said:


> I am a bit saddened by tpf fans calling people 'trolls' because they have a different opinion, or they discuss something they have heard online.  Everything is just rumors in the end, no one knows or is an insider, as if those existed.  It's what the media and Hollywood wants us t believe.  Just always assuming  trolls with different views are here to attack your high opinion of Alex: Do you really want to hear only opinions similar to your own?  Or are there sock puppets here to attack people with different opinions?  Very sad to see people ganging up on others as well, like in high school when an unpopular opinion is voiced.  But maybe some are still just done with high school or stuck with such mentality.
> 
> Carry on.  Just venting.



I am actually really surprised someone is standing up for the troll. That is what they were a troll. You act like a troll you get called a troll. It wasn't that they had a different opinion it was that they attacked anyone that had a different opinion to their own. Then they accused people of being homophobic all because they had a different opinion on Alex's sexuality. Which should be irrelevant btw. Strange you don't see the irony in your comment lol.


----------



## Kitkath70

It's not about a difference of opinion.  We all have varying opinions.  It's the disruptive behavior and name calling that identifies someone as trolling.  Every person is not homophobic if we simply state that he is not gay.  That rumor was put to bed, if you will, years ago.  He has stated multiple times he is straight and there is absolutely no evidence to the contrary. It's a discussion that has been done to death and happens every time he breaks up with a girl.  Long time fans are simply over it and don't need some random person picking fights.  It's boring, especially  when there are tight shirts and arm and neck porn to gaze upon.


----------



## Santress

More from tonight's Q&A (July 25, 2017, LA):






“ He’s not that bad, guys! “

-*debrat21* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_r_DljumU/?taken-by=debrat21






“Alex, other camera man! #Emmy #big little lies.”






#CoupleGoals #BigLittleLies #Emmys

-*davidschatanoff* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_shCNg1AG/?taken-by=davidschatanoff

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_sw6UA1G9/?taken-by=davidschatanoff






Me and Emmy nominee Alexander Skarsgård. #Emmys2017 #FYC #BigLittleLies #HBO











-*lanewbie99* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_uLvzAvny/?taken-by=lanewbie99

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_soP0gfDp/?taken-by=lanewbie99

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_txFBA47k/?taken-by=lanewbie99






#BigLittleLies panel at the #DGA

-*99films* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_pjFZFC22/?taken-by=99films






BIG LITTLE LIES

-*foraminutethere* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_qybBAM0Y/?taken-by=foraminutethere






FYC Emmy panel for the HBO series "Big Little Lies with cast and director Jean-Marc Vallee
#emmyseason2017 @biglittlelies2017 #hbo#biglittlelies #reeseownedthispanel ✌️

-*mnightschulman* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_nsYolEDl/?taken-by=mnightschulman


----------



## Santress

HQs from tonight's Q&A (July 25, 2017, LA):

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3gksfvoqe/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3gksfvoqe/

More fan pics:






He said yes!!! My mom @carolyn.comfort has already ordered the engagement party cocktail napkins! #biglittlelies #hbo #alexanderskarsgard #futurehusband #sorrynicole

-*bradcomfort *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_3HgSALVN/?taken-by=bradcomfort






Deadline Hollywood's special FYC Event for HBO's limited series Big Little Lies with cast panel of Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon & director Jean-Marc Vallée, moderated by Pete Hammond. #BigLittleLies #HBO #FYC #Emmys #ATAS #Event #Panel #Deadline #Hollywood #Cast #Actors #ForYourConsideration #TV #TVAcademy #AlexanderSkarsgård #NicoleKidman #ReeseWitherspoon

-*robert.liu *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_yzEgAudo/?taken-by=robert.liu






The stars are out tonight. ✨
#hbo #biglittlelies #tv #filmmaking #hollywood #dga #foryourconsideration #deadline #screenwriting #uscfilmschool #inspiration #art #grateful #thecallofwonder

-*the_call_of_wonder * instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_0FakgHWC/?taken-by=the_call_of_wonder

Loved him in #TrueBlood hated him in #BigLittleLies - #AlexanderSkarsgard #fyc #emmys2017 #hbo #tonymiros @hbo






https://twitter.com/tonymiros/status/890093006455545858

#AlexanderSkarsgard (#BigLittleLies, #Tarzan, #TrueBlood, #GenerationKill) and Mark Anthony the #PsychicLawyer at #HBO Red Carpet event.






https://twitter.com/PsychicLawyer/status/890094169078865920

Mark Anthony #PsychicLawyer Selfie with Alexander Skarsgård (#BigLittleLies, #Tarzan, #TrueBlood) & Comedian #CoreyAllenKotler @forheaven






https://twitter.com/PsychicLawyer/status/890088621331632138


----------



## scarlet555

Sillygal2007 said:


> I am actually really surprised someone is standing up for the troll. That is what they were a troll. You act like a troll you get called a troll. It wasn't that they had a different opinion it was that they attacked anyone that had a different opinion to their own. Then they accused people of being homophobic all because they had a different opinion on Alex's sexuality. Which should be irrelevant btw. Strange you don't see the irony in your comment lol.


 
I am surprised you are surprised!  Lol...not believing he is gay is not homophobic...

A lot of gay actors and athletes have beards and wives... just saying


----------



## scarlet555

Kitkath70 said:


> It's not about a difference of opinion.  We all have varying opinions.  It's the disruptive behavior and name calling that identifies someone as trolling.  Every person is not homophobic if we simply state that he is not gay.  That rumor was put to bed, if you will, years ago.  He has stated multiple times he is straight and there is absolutely no evidence to the contrary. It's a discussion that has been done to death and happens every time he breaks up with a girl.  Long time fans are simply over it and don't need some random person picking fights.  It's boring, especially  when there are tight shirts and arm and neck porn to gaze upon.



Had no idea the gay thing had been discussed before, only loved him after true blood.  But saying you are straight does not put things to rest... Never thought he was even gay, and btw people thinking he was/is gay-does not bother me a bit, still like his street style and shy demeanor.


----------



## gneerowblack

scarlet555 said:


> I am a bit saddened by tpf fans calling people 'trolls' because they have a different opinion, or they discuss something they have heard online.  Everything is just rumors in the end, no one knows or is an insider, as if those existed.  It's what the media and Hollywood wants us t believe.  Just always assuming  trolls with different views are here to attack your high opinion of Alex: Do you really want to hear only opinions similar to your own?  Or are there sock puppets here to attack people with different opinions?  Very sad to see people ganging up on others as well, like in high school when an unpopular opinion is voiced.  But maybe some are still just done with high school or stuck with such mentality.
> 
> Carry on.  Just venting.



Thank you. I actually did not start the argument. I felt attacked tbh. I think this one particular person has a conspiracy theory about breakup rumors. She must live in a bubble.


----------



## gneerowblack

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/3gksfvoqe/
> 
> More fan pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said yes!!! My mom @carolyn.comfort has already ordered the engagement party cocktail napkins! #biglittlelies #hbo #alexanderskarsgard #futurehusband #sorrynicole
> 
> -*bradcomfort *instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_3HgSALVN/?taken-by=bradcomfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadline Hollywood's special FYC Event for HBO's limited series Big Little Lies with cast panel of Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon & director Jean-Marc Vallée, moderated by Pete Hammond. #BigLittleLies #HBO #FYC #Emmys #ATAS #Event #Panel #Deadline #Hollywood #Cast #Actors #ForYourConsideration #TV #TVAcademy #AlexanderSkarsgård #NicoleKidman #ReeseWitherspoon
> 
> -*robert.liu *instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_yzEgAudo/?taken-by=robert.liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stars are out tonight. ✨
> #hbo #biglittlelies #tv #filmmaking #hollywood #dga #foryourconsideration #deadline #screenwriting #uscfilmschool #inspiration #art #grateful #thecallofwonder
> 
> -*the_call_of_wonder * instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW_0FakgHWC/?taken-by=the_call_of_wonder
> 
> Loved him in #TrueBlood hated him in #BigLittleLies - #AlexanderSkarsgard #fyc #emmys2017 #hbo #tonymiros @hbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/tonymiros/status/890093006455545858
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard (#BigLittleLies, #Tarzan, #TrueBlood, #GenerationKill) and Mark Anthony the #PsychicLawyer at #HBO Red Carpet event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PsychicLawyer/status/890094169078865920
> 
> Mark Anthony #PsychicLawyer Selfie with Alexander Skarsgård (#BigLittleLies, #Tarzan, #TrueBlood) & Comedian #CoreyAllenKotler @forheaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PsychicLawyer/status/890088621331632138




Is this his favorite shirt? He must have money for clothes.


----------



## gneerowblack

scarlet555 said:


> I am surprised you are surprised!  Lol...not believing he is gay is not homophobic...
> 
> A lot of gay actors and athletes have beards and wives... just saying



It was more than not believing he is gay. Come on people. It was the way it was suggested. The way it was said. Let's put this to rest.


----------



## Sillygal2007

gneerowblack said:


> It was more than not believing he is gay. Come on people. It was the way it was suggested. The way it was said. Let's put this to rest.



No one said it in anyway. Don't know how you have this magical super power to read tones of texts that no one else has. It has been repeated over and over and over and over yet it doesn't get through to you that it HAS BEEN PUT TO REST. I don't believe he is gay. Some of his other fans on her don't believe he is gay. Some people believe he is bi some don't. Point of the matter is no matter what his sexual orientation.... we are still his fans. What is so hard for you to grasp? That is not homophobic or biophobic. That is you inserting things where they aren't.


----------



## Santress

He does tend to have favorite outfits. He's very fond of Tod's at the moment.
I wonder which designer will dress him for the Emmys?

Fan pics (July 25, 2017, Big Little Lies Q&A, LA):






So this happened......
marissamarz23#love #photooftheday #actorlife #amazing #smile #follow4follow #like4like #look #instalike #igers #picoftheday #hbo #instadaily #instafollow #followme #hot #iphone5s #redhead #bestoftheday #actor #biglittlelies #all_shots #follow #tall #colorful #style #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood

-*marissamarz23* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXAGYUsDV4x/?taken-by=marissamarz23






#TARZaN #biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgard tall and handsome ❤️hot #deerinheadlights #deadline #dga

-*arieldking* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/arieldking/






Met Alexander Skarsgård #Tarzan #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies #AlexanderSkarsgard

-*larrydimayuga* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXABwP3gK9H/?taken-by=larrydimayuga


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> The shirt he's wearing fits about as well as the blue sweater from TB.  I hope he bought that shirt in multiple colors. He should wear that shirt every single day. YUM!



He could probably call Tod's and get some more. He should probably ask for more loafers, he's going to wear those out! 


scarlet555 said:


> I am a bit saddened by tpf fans calling people 'trolls' because they have a different opinion, or they discuss something they have heard online.  Everything is just rumors in the end, no one knows or is an insider, as if those existed.  It's what the media and Hollywood wants us t believe.  Just always assuming  trolls with different views are here to attack your high opinion of Alex: Do you really want to hear only opinions similar to your own?  Or are there sock puppets here to attack people with different opinions?  Very sad to see people ganging up on others as well, like in high school when an unpopular opinion is voiced.  But maybe some are still just done with high school or stuck with such mentality.
> 
> Carry on.  Just venting.





scarlet555 said:


> Had no idea the gay thing had been discussed before, only loved him after true blood.  But saying you are straight does not put things to rest... Never thought he was even gay, and btw people thinking he was/is gay-does not bother me a bit, still like his street style and shy demeanor.



Going to add on, trolling isn't a difference of opinion, trolling is behavior. And that's a troll. It's not here to discuss anything, it's here to disrupt. The person with the HS behavior is the troll.
And yes, as already mentioned repeatedly in the comments in the last two days previous rumors about his sex life have already been brought up. It's not that hard to go back and read a fews days worth of comments, in this case not only for content but for pattern of behavior. Jumping in and defending someone you think is being ganged up on, but without seeing the pattern of behavior, ends up putting you on the side of the troll, even if you seem blissfully unaware of it



Santress said:


> He does tend to have favorite outfits. He's very fond of Tod's at the moment.
> *I wonder which designer will dress him for the Emmys?*
> 
> Fan pics (July 25, 2017, Big Little Lies Q&A, LA):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this happened......
> marissamarz23#love #photooftheday #actorlife #amazing #smile #follow4follow #like4like #look #instalike #igers #picoftheday #hbo #instadaily #instafollow #followme #hot #iphone5s #redhead #bestoftheday #actor #biglittlelies #all_shots #follow #tall #colorful #style #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood
> 
> -*marissamarz23* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXAGYUsDV4x/?taken-by=marissamarz23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TARZaN #biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgard tall and handsome ❤️hot #deerinheadlights #deadline #dga
> 
> -*arieldking* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/arieldking/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Met Alexander Skarsgård #Tarzan #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies #AlexanderSkarsgard
> 
> -*larrydimayuga* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXABwP3gK9H/?taken-by=larrydimayuga



Probably Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night's *DGA* Q&A for* Big Little Lies* (July 25, 2017, West Hollywood):





























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1z5hh1wvi/

More fan pics:







Alexander Skarsgard had astounding performances in True Blood and Big Little Lies. My glittering observation? "Wow, you're so tall!" #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #directorsguild #shortprobs

-*kristin24601* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXA6P9eDJlc/?taken-by=kristin24601






Jean-Marc & Alexander Skarsgård &






Jean-Marc Vallée ~ Alexander Skarsgård ~ Marie Vallée BIG LITTLE LIES Emmy discussion panel discussion post dinner






Alexander Skarsgård ~ Nicole Kidman ~ Reece Witherspoon ~ Jean-Marc Vallée BIG LITTLE LIES Emmy panel discussion post set✨Congratulations on the 16 Emmy nominations.

-*annemariefox28 *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXA7wYZAnDH/?taken-by=annemariefox28

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXAL-OdgmM-/?taken-by=annemariefox28

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXAOZ_0gi6m/?taken-by=annemariefox28






What a pleasure to hear how Big Little Lies came to fruition in a flash and the magic of the shoot. Class acts here for sure and their genuine admiration for each other was lovely to witness. Jean Marc Vallée is an unquestionable wizard, on the 7th episode at Day 90. And Alexander...⚡️⚡️Now I just need Reese as my book scout and Nicole as my closer to option the book I want #aboutlastnight #biglittlelies #hbo #liannemoriaty #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #jeanmarcvallee #deadline #television #tvseries #emmynominated #fasttrack #optioningskillsonpoint #hollywood #la #california

-*molliebinkley423* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXA8pGsA3E5/?taken-by=molliebinkley423


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics Santress.

*‘Big Little Lies’: Reese Witherspoon Teases Season 2, Fans Still Hate Alexander Skarsgård, and More from the Cast*
*N*icole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Alexander Skarsgård, and Jean-Marc Vallee took part in an enlivened Emmys FYC panel Tuesday night.
For all the debate about “Big Little Lies” Season 2, there’s an association from Season 1 that still needs to be addressed: Alexander Skarsgård is _not_ his character, Perry Wright.

“I’m surprised I was invited today,” Skarsgård said during a panel on “Big Little Lies” Tuesday night, which also included Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, and director Jean-Marc Vallée. “People did not like me.”

Skarsgård, who played the abusive husband to Kidman’s Celeste Wright, said he was out of the country when the episodes initially aired, and he was not greeted warmly upon his return.

Read More How ‘Big Little Lies’ (and Improvised Sex Scenes) Turned Alexander Skarsgård Into an Awards Contender — Career Watch
“I was isolated up in Alberta, Canada, so I missed the whole show and everything around it,” he said. “I got back about a month after the series finale, and it was tough. I flew into JFK, got off the plane, and people were like, ‘Oh…'”

“I’m going to die a very lonely man,” he said.
His facetious asides earned a big laugh from the crowd gathered at the Directors Guild of America Theater to listen to the “Big Little Lies” cast and director discuss their work. Talk of a second season, however, faced a more lukewarm reception.

The cast and creators have been hounded about making more episodes of the limited series since it ended, and, though no one has given a definitive answer either way (hence the continued questioning), Witherspoon seemed to be leaning against Season 2.

“I feel like we had such a great experience. We talked about it with Liane Moriarty, and it’s sort of up to [her]. These are her characters. They were born from her.”

“As of right now, I think it’s pretty whole. I feel really good about where it is, and if this is all it ever was, it’s a beautiful thing we all accomplished together,” she said.

“I love these people and where we left them. They’ll always have a connection and they’ll always be together — except for you,” Witherspoon said to Skarsgård, with a smile.

“I’m actually working on a sequel,” he said, jokingly. “You have not seen the last of Perry Wright. Spoiler alert: Did he really die? I don’t know. Did we go to the funeral?”

“Yes,” someone said.

“But did we see him in the casket?” he replied.

Though the spinoff idea was just a joke, the crowd clapped and cheered when the panel was first asked about making a second season. They quickly quieted once Witherspoon wasn’t willing to commit, but they came back around quickly.

The warm reception for Skarsgård indicated those in the room didn’t need to reminded of his personal distance from the character. If fans on the street are giving him second looks for his resemblance to a bad guy on TV, voters aren’t holding it against him. He’s still considered a strong contender to win in his category...

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/07/big-little-lies-season-2-reese-witherspoon-no-spinoff-1201860058/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Short video via Deadline:


http://deadline.com/2017/07/nicole-...erspoon-big-little-lies-emmys-hbo-1202135862/

http://www.etonline.com/media/video...l_little_lies_they_told_to_book_a_job-222471/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

More from last night at the Q&A (July 25, 2017, Los Angeles):






Mr. Tarzan himself Alexander Skarsgard❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #actor #hollywood #biglittlelies #hbo #party #thelegendoftarzan #battleship #trueblood #zoolander #thediaryofateenagegirl #toomanymovies #actress #movies #film #entertainmentindustry #losangeles #love #positivevibes #2017

-*yvette__soledad* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBn_FVgHJU/?taken-by=yvette__soledad






A great night out celebrating old friends and the amazing work they did on @hbo.
AKA @miggywjohnson and I were lucky enough to walk in at the same time that (#Oscar winners!!) @reesewitherspoon and @nicolekidman came in to do the red carpet with #alexanderskarsgard for #biglittlelies. Just .

-*howgreatmattart* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXA6ZSKlhPo/?taken-by=howgreatmattart






Last night, I made progress on my Boyfriend Bucket List! Loved #AlexanderSkarsgard since #TrueBlood. His performance in #BigLittleLies is amazing (such a terrifying character)! In person, he's hilarious! #fyc #television #hollywood #emmys #crush #aboutlastnight

*chonamc*  Wow! Was the whole cast there?

*itsjust_lillian*  @chonamc no just Reese, Alex, & Nicole. The others who are nominated for Emmys had scheduling conflicts.

-*itsjust_lillian* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBfdAXhVNj/?taken-by=itsjust_lillian






I'm not gonna lie, yesterday was a tough day at the office. #BigLittleLies #alexanderskarsgard

-*louisaguirre* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBBFQaFOpu/?taken-by=louisaguirre





Great time at the #biglittlelies FYC. The cast was so nice, got some cool stuff signed, and FINALLY got my picture with @reesewitherspoon and Nicole Kidman!

-*billycelio* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBBAaXjj5d/?taken-by=billycelio






My Husband at Emmy Nomination Q&A for Big Little Lies If I would have been a little buzzed, I totally would have grabbed his butt.. and he would have liked it #helookswaybetterinperson #sooootalll @alexander_skarsgard @big_little_lies_

-*carolinacoraaa* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBknwegZAG/?taken-by=carolinacoraaa






-*kingjulesaustin777* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXCGhzCHxju/?taken-by=kingjulesaustin777






-*maeyenbassey* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBGxaTASDi/?taken-by=maeyenbassey






Big Little Lies Screening #nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #alexanderskarsgard #qanda #hollywood #life #imreczomba #happywife #happylife

-*imreczomba* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBNTe-gp_k/?taken-by=imreczomba






Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Jean-Marc Valée & Alexander Saskgård @ Deadline's Big Little Lies Conversation Red Carpet #deadline #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #jeanmarcvallee






Big Little Lies Conversation With Actors Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon & Director Jean-Marc Vallée #biglittlelies #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #reesewitherspoon #jeanmarcvallee #dga

-*daemedianews* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBpf_gFLSD/?taken-by=daemedianews

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBo-TsF7Lc/?taken-by=daemedianews

Spotted at LAX today (July 26, 2017):






Came to LA, saw a celebrity

Terminal 3 - Los Angeles International Airport

-*drydup* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBrzWOgWFs/?taken-by=drydup


----------



## scarlet555

I really hope he wins that Emmy!!


----------



## jooa




----------



## gneerowblack

scarlet555 said:


> I really hope he wins that Emmy!!



Did you like any other person in his category?


----------



## scarlet555

gneerowblack said:


> Did you like any other person in his category?


Stanley Tucci


----------



## VEGASTAR

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> More from last night at the Q&A (July 25, 2017, Los Angeles):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Tarzan himself Alexander Skarsgard❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #actor #hollywood #biglittlelies #hbo #party #thelegendoftarzan #battleship #trueblood #zoolander #thediaryofateenagegirl #toomanymovies #actress #movies #film #entertainmentindustry #losangeles #love #positivevibes #2017
> 
> -*yvette__soledad* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBn_FVgHJU/?taken-by=yvette__soledad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great night out celebrating old friends and the amazing work they did on @hbo.
> AKA @miggywjohnson and I were lucky enough to walk in at the same time that (#Oscar winners!!) @reesewitherspoon and @nicolekidman came in to do the red carpet with #alexanderskarsgard for #biglittlelies. Just .
> 
> -*howgreatmattart* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXA6ZSKlhPo/?taken-by=howgreatmattart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night, I made progress on my Boyfriend Bucket List! Loved #AlexanderSkarsgard since #TrueBlood. His performance in #BigLittleLies is amazing (such a terrifying character)! In person, he's hilarious! #fyc #television #hollywood #emmys #crush #aboutlastnight
> 
> *chonamc*  Wow! Was the whole cast there?
> 
> *itsjust_lillian*  @chonamc no just Reese, Alex, & Nicole. The others who are nominated for Emmys had scheduling conflicts.
> 
> -*itsjust_lillian* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBfdAXhVNj/?taken-by=itsjust_lillian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, yesterday was a tough day at the office. #BigLittleLies #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> -*louisaguirre* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBBFQaFOpu/?taken-by=louisaguirre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great time at the #biglittlelies FYC. The cast was so nice, got some cool stuff signed, and FINALLY got my picture with @reesewitherspoon and Nicole Kidman!
> 
> -*billycelio* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBBAaXjj5d/?taken-by=billycelio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Husband at Emmy Nomination Q&A for Big Little Lies If I would have been a little buzzed, I totally would have grabbed his butt.. and he would have liked it #helookswaybetterinperson #sooootalll @alexander_skarsgard @big_little_lies_
> 
> -*carolinacoraaa* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBknwegZAG/?taken-by=carolinacoraaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*kingjulesaustin777* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXCGhzCHxju/?taken-by=kingjulesaustin777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*maeyenbassey* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBGxaTASDi/?taken-by=maeyenbassey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Little Lies Screening #nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #alexanderskarsgard #qanda #hollywood #life #imreczomba #happywife #happylife
> 
> -*imreczomba* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBNTe-gp_k/?taken-by=imreczomba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Jean-Marc Valée & Alexander Saskgård @ Deadline's Big Little Lies Conversation Red Carpet #deadline #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #jeanmarcvallee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Little Lies Conversation With Actors Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon & Director Jean-Marc Vallée #biglittlelies #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #reesewitherspoon #jeanmarcvallee #dga
> 
> -*daemedianews* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBpf_gFLSD/?taken-by=daemedianews
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBo-TsF7Lc/?taken-by=daemedianews
> 
> Spotted at LAX today (July 26, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came to LA, saw a celebrity
> 
> Terminal 3 - Los Angeles International Airport
> 
> -*drydup* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXBrzWOgWFs/?taken-by=drydup


Thank you Santress for for all the great pics videos and info. O hope a video of the whole  Q&A will be available too.: -)


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Short video via Deadline:
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/07/nicole-...erspoon-big-little-lies-emmys-hbo-1202135862/
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/media/video...l_little_lies_they_told_to_book_a_job-222471/



Great videos: -) The second one did make me wonder though... why does Alex answer the question about a significant other like there is someone in his life now? He says 'I didn' t lie  today because i was travelling all day" . He could have said "ı'm single now but  when i' m with someone ı lie a lot".


----------



## Julia_W

gneerowblack said:


> Did you like any other person in his category?


I think this is a really strong category and could go many ways.  One site I was looking at would not even predict a winner as they see it as being so close.  Alfred Molina, Stanley Tucci, and David Thewlis all are great.  The two actors in The Night Of were very good, too, but I watched the series a while back and when the nominations came out, I really had to think about who their characters were.  No one is likely to have to try to recall Perry.  Personally, of course I am biased, but I think that Alex's performance is key to the success of Big Little Lies.  Without the story line of Celeste and Perry, the series would not be in contention, and I don't believe Nicole would have been as great in her role without Alex's performance.  I think his performance was more essential to the success of his series than the other actors' performances were to theirs, even though they all did a terrific job.  All that said, I really hope he wins that Emmy, too, scarlet555.


----------



## gneerowblack

scarlet555 said:


> Stanley Tucci



interesting. Okay.


----------



## gneerowblack

Julia_W said:


> I think this is a really strong category and could go many ways.  One site I was looking at would not even predict a winner as they see it as being so close.  Alfred Molina, Stanley Tucci, and David Thewlis all are great.  The two actors in The Night Of were very good, too, but I watched the series a while back and when the nominations came out, I really had to think about who their characters were.  No one is likely to have to try to recall Perry.  Personally, of course I am biased, but I think that Alex's performance is key to the success of Big Little Lies.  Without the story line of Celeste and Perry, the series would not be in contention, and I don't believe Nicole would have been as great in her role without Alex's performance.  I think his performance was more essential to the success of his series than the other actors' performances were to theirs, even though they all did a terrific job.  All that said, I really hope he wins that Emmy, too, scarlet555.



Is this a cult of Skarsgard? Nicole Kidman doesn't not need any other actor to make her performances good. She's Nicole ****ing Kidman.


----------



## gneerowblack

VEGASTAR said:


> Great videos: -) The second one did make me wonder though... why does Alex answer the question about a significant other like there is someone in his life now? He says 'I didn' t lie  today because i was travelling all day" . He could have said "ı'm single now but  when i' m with someone ı lie a lot".


----------



## Sillygal2007

VEGASTAR said:


> Great videos: -) The second one did make me wonder though... why does Alex answer the question about a significant other like there is someone in his life now? He says 'I didn' t lie  today because i was travelling all day" . He could have said "ı'm single now but  when i' m with someone ı lie a lot".



I think he was simply trying to answer the question instead of getting technical. Not to mention he has stated time and again that he likes his privacy. So if he had told the reporter he was single that would be giving her information on his private life.


----------



## gneerowblack

Sillygal2007 said:


> I think he was simply trying to answer the question instead of getting technical. Not to mention he has stated time and again that he likes his privacy. So if he had told the reporter he was single that would be giving her information on his private life.


----------



## Julia_W

gneerowblack said:


> Is this a cult of Skarsgard? Nicole Kidman doesn't not need any other actor to make her performances good. She's Nicole ****ing Kidman.


Yes, she is a wonderful actress.  I apologize for engaging you in discussion.  it will not happen again. I thought if I was nice and civil, you would return the favor.


----------



## Sillygal2007

Julia_W said:


> Yes, she is a wonderful actress.  I apologize for engaging you in discussion.  it will not happen again. I thought if I was nice and civil, you would return the favor.



They really aren't here for a civil conversation they have made it abundantly clear they are here for arguments and trolling. That is why I don't understand how anyone could defend them lol.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the vid, Jooa.

More from the *BLL* Q&A (July 25, 2017, West Hollywood):






Big Little Lies... #FYC #BigLittleLies #deadline #deadlineevent #hboparty #actorslife #lalife #emmys2017 #awardsseason #directorsguild #losangeles #bestnewshow #currentobsession #alexanderskarsgard #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #storytellers #strongwomen #inspiration #deadlinemagazine #femaleproducer #hboseries #fychbo #partytime #dga #mustwatch #trueblood #hbofamily






As actors we live for the opportunity to dig into the complexity of relationships. "There are so many things that keep you in a place, that everyone else knows you shouldn't be." Absolutely in love with this show & it's insanely talented cast!!! Thanks @hbo & @deadline for a fabulous evening! #FYC #BigLittleLies #deadline #deadlineevent #hboparty #actorslife #lalife #emmys2017 #awardsseason #directorsguild #losangeles #bestnewshow #currentobsession #alexanderskarsgard #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #storytellers #strongwomen #inspiration #deadlinemagazine #femaleproducer #hboseries #fychbo #partytime #dga

-*lauralindabradley* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXEEI0PlNiF/?taken-by=lauralindabradley

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXDuzFSl2J3/?taken-by=lauralindabradley





He's actually a really nice guy. Alexander Skarsgard and I at the Big Little Lies FYC event! It's like exsqueeze me but have you ever heard of styling gel? #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #hbo #tarzan #trueblood #zoolander #actor #awesome #california #losangeles #instagram #followme

-*mcbluester118* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXDyWoegIW_/?taken-by=mcbluester118











#biglittlelies #nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #alexanderskarsgard #hbo #fyc #theothers #thehours #cruelintentions ✏️

-*starryxnitez* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXCn3azgrVz/?taken-by=starryxnitez






with Alexander Skarsgard, Big Little Lies

-*JordanVanVranken* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/JordanVanV...84370484523/10155619038509524/?type=3&theater


----------



## gneerowblack

Sillygal2007 said:


> They really aren't here for a civil conversation they have made it abundantly clear they are here for arguments and trolling. That is why I don't understand how anyone could defend them lol.


----------



## gneerowblack

Julia_W said:


> Yes, she is a wonderful actress.  I apologize for engaging you in discussion.  it will not happen again. I thought if I was nice and civil, you would return the favor.









I am being civil.


----------



## Askarbb

Santress you always deliver such awesome pictures thanks. And Buckeye delivering us great interviews. I love how funny and playful he is. He seems to be one of those people that no matter how famous he gets it won't ever go to his head.


----------



## Santress

^Thank you!

A recent Throwback Thursday pic shared on instagram today (July 27, 2017):






#tbt to that night last week my buddy Alex Skarsgård and I #yachted around the Hudson.

-*privatesuiteyacht *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXD7kPtl0Pf/?taken-by=privatesuiteyacht

More from the July 25, 2017 LA Q&A for *BLL*:






Big little lies Finale w / Alexander Skarsgard DGA W/ HOLLYWOOD!

-*Sebastien.Amoroso.18* Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...662.1073741830.100005353568040&type=3&theater

#BigLittleLies' Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, @RWitherspoon, & Jean-Marc Vallée at a @TelevisionAcad #FYC panel last night.











https://twitter.com/HBOPR/status/890283849984376833

*Big Little Lies FYC Q and A! Meeting Reese Witherspoon! Nicole Kidman! Alexander Skarsgard! And More!*

Big Little Lies is one of the best shows on television. If you haven’t seen it. Stop. Go watch it. There are three of the best performances of the year in the series.

I was lucky enough to be able to attend a rare FYC q and a with some members of the distinguished cast.

Reese Witherspoon, Nicole Kidman, Alexander Skarsgård, and Jean-Marc Vallée – Executive Producer/Director.

The panel was exceptional.





When it came to optioning the rights to the show, Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman talked about the fact that every novel that Liane Moriarty wrote was optioned but never made.

To get the rights Nicole Kidman basically guaranteed she would get the series done. Reese Witherspoon agreed saying Nicole “closed the deal and got the option.”

The series is nominated for 16 Emmys including the three actors who were onstage as well as Laura Dern and Shailene Woodley. It’s a stunning piece of work, which everyone seemed to realize. When asked about a season 2, Reese Witherspoon was hesitant saying that she thinks it stands on its own and might not need a follow up.






Even in a female centric production, it’s rare to see women with so much power. “I’m normally the only woman on a set and on this production I’m looking across at four other women.” Said Reese Witherspoon.

Nicole Kidman added that there are people in the room right now who are struggling with the same issues that these ladies did. It’s universal and not black and white.






Skarsgard and Kidman talked about the sex scenes that were required for the role and Kidman said it was finding the truth in each scene. The same was true for the therapy scenes that Skarsgard said were shot using rehearsal footage. Joking that the pauses were him trying to remember his lines.

http://www.mikethefanboy.com/big-little-lies-fyc-q-and-a/

https://twitter.com/Mikethefanboy/status/890440618811334656

Twitter version of previous instagram pic:

Big Little Lies FYC event. #fyc #biglittlelies #nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #actor #hbo #deadline






https://twitter.com/mcbluester118/status/890097957969825794


----------



## Santress

More from the *Hugo Boss* show (July 11, 2017, NYC):





























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3dh8h5tq4/

A fan pic at the  *Parco dei Principi Grand Hotel & Spa* in Rome, Italy shared on instagram today (July 28, 2017).
I think this might be an oldie.
It looks familiar. Maybe circa the 2012 Roma Fiction Fest?






nice to meet you Mr. Skarsgård #ourfavouritevampire #trueblood #memories #alexanderskarsgard #vampireeric

-*serena.settimi*  instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXFtIkhHUOU/?taken-by=serena.settimi


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress, especially for the beautiful Hugo Boss shots!  I think he looks best when he is just walking, being himself instead of posed for the photographers.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## VEGASTAR

http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...der-skarsgard-big-little-lies-news-420869753/

He seems to be in the lead: -)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He just needs to keep that lead through the end of voting on August 28 (I need a fingers crossed emoticon).


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks for the info about him being in the lead in poll. I'd like him to win also because of his past excellent work. Agree it's a tough category with strong performances. Other than maybe one actor, I can see anyone taking it. A few years ago, Jonathan Banks "Mike Ehrmantraut from 1st season Better Call Saul" was the guy to beat that year. He was lightyears ahead in polls and articles, a shoe-in they said... but sadly he lost. Critics said it was a huge upset. I thought he was amazing. So my fingers are crossed for Alex, but it's a huge honor none the less.


----------



## Askarbb

So no word on where Alex flew to? I hate when he goes off the grid. He is so good at it.


----------



## jooa

Askarbb said:


> So no word on where Alex flew to? I hate when he goes off the grid. He is so good at it.


It seems that he flew to NY, on July 27 Julie Zerbo (that is based in NY) tweeted:

 *Julie Zerbo*‏ @*ZerboJulie*
I saw Alexander Skarsgard today.


----------



## gneerowblack

Askarbb said:


> So no word on where Alex flew to? I hate when he goes off the grid. He is so good at it.



Are you a stalker or something?


----------



## aerohead21

Hello all!! I'm not new but not exactly been around for a long while. I used to post pretty regularly on other sites and I see many names I recognize  I went off and had more babies! Omg!! Too many kids!!! I just had twin boys. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Anyway, I've been reading posts for a little while now and I must say Alex is looking good with some age  I didn't like him with the Bos but I actually didn't mind him so much with Alexa. I also think he's been picking some interesting roles. I hope some of his bigger blockbuster movies that were kind of bad helped open some doors for him. I am so glad about the buzz around BLL!!

Anyway, what made me come out of lurk mode was the troll stuff.

It's one thing to have an opinion. It's another to actively pick fights. Come on guys!! Where's the love?? 

Anyway, happy Sunday from Midwestern America!


----------



## aerohead21

gneerowblack said:


> Are you a stalker or something?


Stop it.


----------



## SWlife

I'm using the "ignore" feature. 
I've been on tpf for 11-12 years & this is only the 2nd time I've had to make use of it. 
Congrats on the twins!


----------



## aerohead21

Ignored  best thing to do to avoid trolling is to just not respond. Who are they going to argue with if no one responds?


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> It seems that he flew to NY, on July 27 Julie Zerbo (that is based in NY) tweeted:
> 
> *Julie Zerbo*‏ @*ZerboJulie*
> I saw Alexander Skarsgard today.


Oh thanks. Good to know he is back in NY. I  still holding out for him to return to Sweden he always seems to be at his happiest. NY is a really close running.


----------



## Askarbb

aerohead21 said:


> Stop it.



I put them on ignore the very second I was told how. Best thing I did.


----------



## OHVamp

Suggest going one step farther and not even mention them. Just continue posting. No response is their kryptonite.


----------



## gneerowblack

aerohead21 said:


> Hello all!! I'm not new but not exactly been around for a long while. I used to post pretty regularly on other sites and I see many names I recognize  I went off and had more babies! Omg!! Too many kids!!! I just had twin boys. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> Anyway, I've been reading posts for a little while now and I must say Alex is looking good with some age  I didn't like him with the Bos but I actually didn't mind him so much with Alexa. I also think he's been picking some interesting roles. I hope some of his bigger blockbuster movies that were kind of bad helped open some doors for him. I am so glad about the buzz around BLL!!
> 
> Anyway, what made me come out of lurk mode was the troll stuff.
> 
> It's one thing to have an opinion. It's another to actively pick fights. Come on guys!! Where's the love??
> 
> Anyway, happy Sunday from Midwestern America!



I still don't understand how I'm a troll? I simply asked a question. And made post about how the Alexa Chung relationship might actually have not been real. This makes me a troll? I understood this as a place to talk about a particular subject being Alexander Skarsgard. But I see its only the things people want to hear.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> I still don't understand how I'm a troll? I simply asked a question. And made post about how the Alexa Chung relationship might actually have not been real. This makes me a troll? I understood this as a place to talk about a particular subject being Alexander Skarsgard. But I see its only the things people want to hear.


Just a question, why don't you think that relationship was real?  I don't know anything about her, never heard of her, still don't know anything about her. I think, this is my opinion, she grabs onto anyone who will get her noticed. I've just wondered why his relationships don't last more than two or three years.again, my opinion, I'm here because I think he's a great actor that's finally getting attention for just that!!!


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> Just a question, why don't you think that relationship was real?  I don't know anything about her, never heard of her, still don't know anything about her. I think, this is my opinion, she grabs onto anyone who will get her noticed. I've just wondered why his relationships don't last more than two or three years.again, my opinion, I'm here because I think he's a great actor that's finally getting attention for just that!!!



I personally think it is fake because of the body language. I asked a friend in PR. He said he and his colleagues think it is fake. I am completely unbiased in my opinion because it is obvious Gustaf is the best actor in the family. He's my favourite. However pictures of Alexander are more ubiquitous and it stirs up my gay intuition. So I wanted to find out if others agree. Obviously this is not the right site for my curiosity. Maybe Alex will win the Emmy but I do not expect more roles like this.


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> Just a question, why don't you think that relationship was real?  I don't know anything about her, never heard of her, still don't know anything about her. I think, this is my opinion, she grabs onto anyone who will get her noticed. I've just wondered why his relationships don't last more than two or three years.again, my opinion, I'm here because I think he's a great actor that's finally getting attention for just that!!!


Actually a lot of relationships fail in the two-year range. It's the point in time where a deeper relationship needs to form to compensate when the initial hot infatuation wears off.

In this case, their careers have been quite busy but going in opposite directions. It made it hard to sustain anything.


----------



## Chloe302225

ellasam said:


> Just a question, why don't you think that relationship was real?  I don't know anything about her, never heard of her, still don't know anything about her. I think, this is my opinion, she grabs onto anyone who will get her noticed. I've just wondered why his relationships don't last more than two or three years.again, my opinion, I'm here because I think he's a great actor that's finally getting attention for just that!!!



If this relationship was about attention I think they needed to be seen together a lot more for that. Majority of time spent talking of late was spent on whether they were even in a relationship at all. Alexa also doesnt need Alex for media attention in the area where her career is focused.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Actually a lot of relationships fail in the two-year range. It's the point in time where a deeper relationship needs to form to compensate when the initial hot infatuation wears off.
> 
> In this case, their careers have been quite busy but going in opposite directions. It made it hard to sustain anything.



Yep, ending around 18 months to two years isn't unusual at all. They first broke up around the 18th month, and then tried for several months after that to make it work. That in and of itself isn't unusual, nor is the time frame.



Chloe302225 said:


> If this relationship was about attention I think they needed to be seen together a lot more for that. Majority of time spent talking of late was spent on whether they were even in a relationship at all. Alexa also doesnt need Alex for media attention in the area where her career is focused.



This was pointed out in the beginning, she's more well known in her field than he is in his, she didn't need him for publicity and she wasn't going to help his career. And for a pr relationship they did a really poor job of getting papped on a regular basis.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> I personally think it is fake because of the body language. I asked a friend in PR. He said he and his colleagues think it is fake. I am completely unbiased in my opinion because it is obvious Gustaf is the best actor in the family. He's my favourite. However pictures of Alexander are more ubiquitous and it stirs up my gay intuition. So I wanted to find out if others agree. Obviously this is not the right site for my curiosity. Maybe Alex will win the Emmy but I do not expect more roles like this.


Interesting....


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Actually a lot of relationships fail in the two-year range. It's the point in time where a deeper relationship needs to form to compensate when the initial hot infatuation wears off.
> 
> In this case, their careers have been quite busy but going in opposite directions. It made it hard to sustain anything.



Yep... that , makes sense


----------



## Julia_W

We haven't had any casting news as of late.  I am just wondering if Perry being so disliked could in the long run be somewhat hurtful in the number of roles for which he is considered.  I know he still has three upcoming projects and three complete and awaiting release, but there have not been even been any rumors on casting lately.  Could the role, no matter how well played and recognized as such, be detrimental to his career in the long run because of the character as Alex has teased?  I hope The Aftermath will cure some of the negativity of Perry, but it won't be seen by nearly as many people as BLL. He then follows that up with Vernon from Hold the Dark, and talk about a bad guy!  Any thoughts?


----------



## jooa

^^ He said in an interview with "Cafe" magazine after Tod's, that he will be filming in the fall so I'm sure he has many options  He was on the film sets almost 8 months so he needs some free time that he rather won't have or rather as much as he would have before Emmy nomination.


----------



## MooCowmoo

*walks in, rolls eyes, walks out*


----------



## aerohead21

Gay, straight, bearding, bad acting, good acting, what we get are pictures and snippets of video. These are literally moments in time. They're all only enough for people to speculate. People have made guesses on less. They aren't really definitive of much because the bits that are put out there are selected from all the other shots or videos. Whoever is putting them out there is choosing them to send a particular message and send us talking in particular directions; to create a particular image.

Anyway, the comment about Alexa needing Alex help, meh not so much. She'd been around for a very long time and has her own name. Does it hurt to have tongues wagging? I don't think in this case it does. If she needed it she would have showed up and pulled a Beige move. She's have been to every possible thing, being a stage 5 clinger, calling the paparazzi at every turn.

I think when she talked about wanting kids and then started her own line in London, that was a defining point in their relationship, of course assuming they were in a real relationship. She picked London. He picked New York. If she had stayed in New York it might have taken longer to fizzle out or strengthened it, but I think making his home base in London was too much because his career is just now starting to take off. He's hinging on too much to up and move out of NY or LA.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ He said in an interview with "Cafe" magazine after Tod's, that he will be filming in the fall so I'm sure he has many options  He was on the film sets almost 8 months so he needs some free time that he rather won't have or rather as much as he would have before Emmy nomination.



I'm presuming that he's still getting plenty of scripts. Though I wouldn't be surprised if there is an attempt at typecasting him in more Perry-like roles. But I think he's shown over his last few roles that he's capable of a wide range of character types, and hopefully the script offers show that.



aerohead21 said:


> Gay, straight, bearding, bad acting, good acting, what we get are pictures and snippets of video. These are literally moments in time. They're all only enough for people to speculate. People have made guesses on less. They aren't really definitive of much because the bits that are put out there are selected from all the other shots or videos. Whoever is putting them out there is choosing them to send a particular message and send us talking in particular directions; to create a particular image.
> 
> Anyway, the comment about Alexa needing Alex help, meh not so much. She'd been around for a very long time and has her own name. Does it hurt to have tongues wagging? I don't think in this case it does. If she needed it she would have showed up and pulled a Beige move. She's have been to every possible thing, being a stage 5 clinger, calling the paparazzi at every turn.
> 
> I think when she talked about wanting kids and then started her own line in London, that was a defining point in their relationship, of course assuming they were in a real relationship. She picked London. He picked New York. If she had stayed in New York it might have taken longer to fizzle out or strengthened it, but I think making his home base in London was too much because his career is just now starting to take off. He's hinging on too much to up and move out of NY or LA.



Considering how much time he spent in England with her in 2015, when he wasn't working much, I'm not sure her spending more time in London was that much of a problem in and of itself. I think after the first year, when the first rush of the relationship was wearing off, that there were plenty of little things that slowly but surely weighted the relationship into the 'maybe we're really not that compatible after all' category. Even if if they kept trying after the first breakup.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm presuming that he's still getting plenty of scripts. Though I wouldn't be surprised if there is an attempt at typecasting him in more Perry-like roles. But I think he's shown over his last few roles that he's capable of a wide range of character types, and hopefully the script offers show that.
> 
> 
> 
> .





Julia_W said:


> We haven't had any casting news as of late.  I am just wondering if Perry being so disliked could in the long run be somewhat hurtful in the number of roles for which he is considered.  I know he still has three upcoming projects and three complete and awaiting release, but there have not been even been any rumors on casting lately.  Could the role, no matter how well played and recognized as such, be detrimental to his career in the long run because of the character as Alex has teased?  I hope The Aftermath will cure some of the negativity of Perry, but it won't be seen by nearly as many people as BLL. He then follows that up with Vernon from Hold the Dark, and talk about a bad guy!  Any thoughts?



 I agree with Buckeye that he may be getting a lot of scripts that are "Perry" like. Just like he was getting a lot of offers for  character TB Eric, which he didn't take.. Being picky, he's just waiting for the right one, and I agree with Jooa, he may just want a break. He's done this before.


----------



## Santress

A few more from the *BLL* Q&A (July 25, 2017, West Hollywood):







Saw my future husband Alexander Skarsgård, the other night at the Big Little Lies FYC event the other night 

http://cisinla.tumblr.com/post/163499892988/saw-my-future-husband-alexander-skarsgård-the

Video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXMeHY2Ab8C/?taken-by=willtheautographguy

#alexanderskarsgard of #biglittlelies and #trueblood signing some #autographs for me #willtheautographguy #exactvideoproof #video #videos #videogram #videooftheday #follow #followme #instagood #igers #nofilter

-*willtheautographguy* instagram

Two more from the *Hugo Boss* fashion show (July 11, 2017, NYC):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr

An oldie but goodie shared on instagram today (August 1, 2017). Not sure exactly when this was taken (it looks familiar) but when I looked earlier, I saw the same pic posted on his instagram during July? of 2015. For some reason, he has now deleted the older version of the photo.






#trueblood #alexanderskarsgard #trädgården #stockholm

-*tttmont* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXQUUg4jMG6/?taken-by=tttmont


----------



## gneerowblack




----------



## AnBuW

Guys, just stop it. It's over. Alex & Alexa are done. Leave it and focus on the future. On his current projects, new stuff coming out and hope for the best for him (both professionally and in his PRIVATE life). Peace


----------



## aerohead21

Or we can just talk about how hot those abs are  I totally respect him for his work!!

I'm teasing. I do like some of what he's done. I'm glad he's picking roles that show his range because there for a bit I wasn't sure he had it.

My only cringe thus far is when he tries to do an accent. Any actor that can't do an accent makes me cry internally when I listen to it.

Honestly, my favorite so far was The Giver. I even read the book. It's one of those rare instances when I like the movie better. 

I can't remember the name of the one where he played the drunken cop, but in that role I think he needs to work on his comedic timing in film to be more natural, kind of like the way he comes across in interviews. He's really quite funny and personable in interviews.


----------



## Julia_W

aerohead21 said:


> Or we can just talk about how hot those abs are  I totally respect him for his work!!
> 
> I'm teasing. I do like some of what he's done. I'm glad he's picking roles that show his range because there for a bit I wasn't sure he had it.
> 
> My only cringe thus far is when he tries to do an accent. Any actor that can't do an accent makes me cry internally when I listen to it.
> 
> Honestly, my favorite so far was The Giver. I even read the book. It's one of those rare instances when I like the movie better.
> 
> I can't remember the name of the one where he played the drunken cop, but in that role I think he needs to work on his comedic timing in film to be more natural, kind of like the way he comes across in interviews. He's really quite funny and personable in interviews.



He does an American accent quite well.   The only other accent I have heard him do is British. Have there been others?  It will be interesting to see how he does with a German accent in The Aftermath.


----------



## aerohead21

My personal opinion...his southern American accent is bad. It may have been I felt like he was overacting a little, trying too hard with the drunken cop thing?? Idk but there were moments with that character that I felt like he was exaggerating to be funny but the excess just came off more like mocking than him being an actual Southerner or funny. Just my feelings with it.

And yeah, his British accent in Tarzan was awful. Again, my opinion. 

When he's not trying to have any particular dialect of American English I think it comes off with just a slight Swedish accent on some of the words but it's not bad.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AnBuW said:


> Guys, just stop it. It's over. Alex & Alexa are done. Leave it and focus on the future. On his current projects, new stuff coming out and hope for the best for him (both professionally and in his PRIVATE life). Peace



It's a nice sentiment, but one that probably won't be adhered to, no matter the intent. The KB relationship got brought up for some time after it ended, and so will this one.



aerohead21 said:


> My personal opinion...his southern American accent is bad. It may have been I felt like he was overacting a little, trying too hard with the drunken cop thing?? Idk but there were moments with that character that I felt like he was exaggerating to be funny but the excess just came off more like mocking than him being an actual Southerner or funny. Just my feelings with it.
> 
> And yeah, his British accent in Tarzan was awful. Again, my opinion.
> 
> When he's not trying to have any particular dialect of American English I think it comes off with just a slight Swedish accent on some of the words but it's not bad.



I liked him in War On Everyone.
His English accent on TB was atrocious, but I don't think it was that bad on Tarzan. It helped that he had time to work with a dialect coach for LOT. I didn't hear a lot of complaints from actual Brits on how bad it was. It's better than Julia Robert's attempt at an Irish accent. Or most attempts by non-Bostonians at a Boston accent.
There are times when you can hear the Swedish tinge when he speaks English but I'm so used to it now I have to be really paying attention. And there are still a lot of people who really don't hear it at all and are surprised to find he's Swedish.


----------



## aerohead21

Right? I brought up the Bos just yesterday...sorry  at the same time people still bring up my exes from 100 years ago and I'm not even famous. I don't do it to bother anyone so I'm sorry if it felt like rehashing the same story all over again! I've been out of the loop for a couple of years, obviously!!

With regards to the accent, I just have a sensitive ear for that stuff so if it's off I'll notice. I don't usually mind and will brush it off but so far when he's trying an accent he seems to struggle to me. If you do accents over the course of more than one or two movies/tv shows and it's still not right, you probably won't ever be able to pull it off all the way.

There are some people though, you'd never guess! I'm always amazed when they speak in their actual accent. It's a talent for sure.


----------



## ladyrai

I'm from the american south, and I think his southern accent is pretty spot on, not overdone like a lot of people do.  I liked him in war on everyone as well.  The british accent seemed a little spotty to me, but I'm not British, so what do I know?  lol


----------



## aerohead21

I know there are different dialects of Southern even. The drawl you hear in Texans isn't the same as the ones from Georgia or even Louisiana. My sister in law from Tennessee sounds entirely different than people from Florida. I think he was playing a Texan in War on Everyone? My memory may be wrong. It wasn't just his accent. It was also the way he hunched his shoulders and held the apathetic look on his face; his swagger. It was all very exaggerated to show this is a man who wants the world to think he doesn't care. I got the message he was trying to send. I just personally think it would have been better if it were just a little bit more subtle.

As far as WOE, I actually quite liked the movie. A lot. It's also one of his that's at the top of my list.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I suck at accents, but have friends who can pick them up depressingly easy. I don't think accents are easy for him, but he's done well to get rid of his.
I also think it's easier to judge when an actor does an accent that's 'yours' or one you're very familiar with.

ETA: WOE was set in New Mexico, he didn't really need to have any other accent than the one he's got.
I didn't mind the hunching over, it was the way he decided to play Terry and I think it worked. It didn't strike me as overdone in regards to the character or the overall tenor of the film.


----------



## aerohead21

I'm from Kansas so I'm familiar with a lot of accents. We're kind of a melting pot of all of them except the furthest Eastern like NY and NJ and far Western like CA and WA. Other than on TV you don't hear too many of those accents out here unless someone comes to visit or moves here.

I was less bothered by his southern accent because his character wasn't the only lead character. He shared that spot. In Tarzan, he was the focus of the whole movie so his British accent stood out like a sore thumb to me. It was made up for by his shirtlessness and his chemistry with Margot Robbie. I watched an interview a while back where he talked about how he also tried to portray how Tarzan communicates in non-verbals as animals do and I think he did really well with that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Margot's American accent bothered me more than his British one. Which is funny, because she's done American accents before, and after, and done them well.
As for the non-verbal communication, he's very good at that. Which is why I'm looking forward to Mute, since that's all it is for him. If only Netflix would give a release/air date for it.


----------



## aerohead21

I hope his role as Perry is opening doors for him. I'm sure whoever said he's probably being offered Perry-like roles is correct. However, I'd also hope that other offers are coming in to really give him a chance.

The good thing is he's a very attractive man. In Hollywood he could keep going for another 10-20 years before they put him in dad roles. Interestingly, at 40, he could already play dad roles but those don't tend to break you out as a big star even if you do some really good family movies that bring in good money. You end up being typecast as someone who can't really perform something award winning and dramatic.


----------



## Julia_W

I'm from the deep South spending the bulk of my life in South Carolina and Alabama.  Straw Dogs is set in Mississippi, just next door to Alabama, and that accent was spot on.  When he told old Amy Cakes that she smelled "real nice"and he flattened that "i"in nice, I took notice.  It was perfect.  Hardly anyone gets that right. I hate an over done drawl the worst, but he sounded like a guy from my neighborhood. When he is doing interviews, I think I hear a little Southern lilt every now and then.  Maybe it's actually Swedish that I'm hearing, and I just don't know any better. 

On the hunching thing in WOE, I interpreted that as him wanting to be like Bob.  Bob is his hero, and slouching put him more on the level with Bob.  I'm sure he had a reason quite different from that, but that was my reaction to it.


----------



## aerohead21

I agree that I hear a bit of Southern when he speaks normally, which idk if that's Swedish or not? Another reason why I felt like his accent in WOE was exaggerated. I didn't like it.

All I could think as he was hunching was how much that must have hurt his shoulders!!


----------



## Kitkath70

His accent in Tarzan didn't bother me at all.  Margot's over exaggeration and the choppy editing bothered me much more.  And I still really enjoyed the film.  I'm from the south and his southern accent is pretty darn good. Perry is his best performance hands down.  DoaTG and WMK are way up there too.  Completely opposite characters but just as complicated and compelling.  I also thought he was great in The East.  He has some very good range.  He does subtle better than most actors out there.  Big Little Lies just showed the world that if you give him great material and actors to work with, he'll knock it out of the park.  I don't think Nicole would have been as good if she didn't have his intensity to play off of.


----------



## MooCowmoo

His English accent in TB and Tarzan was awful but in both the distraction of abs and other bodily goods made me forgive him quite easily.... [emoji6]


----------



## BagBerry13

Julia_W said:


> He does an American accent quite well.   The only other accent I have heard him do is British. Have there been others?  *It will be interesting to see how he does with a German accent in The Aftermath.*


It shouldn't be that hard for him. A Swedish accent sounds similar to a German one. He just needs to leave out the "waves" in the speaking. It's the same with Dutch or other Germanic languages. They have a similar speaking pattern and sounds so they all sound similar in English. But I'm not sure he'll speak with an accent in this film anyway.


----------



## Julia_W

BagBerry13 said:


> It shouldn't be that hard for him. A Swedish accent sounds similar to a German one. He just needs to leave out the "waves" in the speaking. It's the same with Dutch or other Germanic languages. They have a similar speaking pattern and sounds so they all sound similar in English. But I'm not sure he'll speak with an accent in this film anyway.


Thanks, BagBerry.  If he does use a German accent, I will definitely want to know what you think of it.  I assumed he would use an accent since it is a German character.  Have you heard anything about the movie?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

IIRC he mentioned years ago, post Straw Dogs, that he'd probably have a residual accent from that dialect work until something else in terms of accent came along and displaced it. And nothing in terms of an American accent has yet.
As for his acting range, I think he did well in picking the indie movies that were interesting to him and provided a range of acting opportunities.


----------



## aerohead21

Newbie...kind of. Just out for too long. What's IIRC mean?

And yeah, he has done well picking all different types of roles. I think it's a double edged sword for him. It has kept him from being typecast but it's also making his rise slower than expected. At least his trajectory hasn't been crazy. Hopefully he won't ever lose his head. At 40 he should know who he is well enough not to get lost in fame.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If I Recall Correctly
I think for him, having the slow rise, and having it in his 30's, is a better thing, both in terms of personal sanity and probably career longevity. He did the sudden fame thing in the teens and hated it. So I think fame as an adult was probably a bit easier to handle 20 years past the first local splash of fame.
He may never be a A++ Movie Star but if he ends up with a career similar to Stellan's, where he gets lot of work, even it's 'just' supporting or character roles, that's not bad either.
He's been a good and generous actor, even when his co-stars aren't all that. And as already mentioned, BLL put him among Oscar winners, and he held his own. So hopefully that got noticed as well.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, he was an early teenager when he first shot to fame and that was just in Sweden. I can't imagine he would have taken international stardom well before really settling in on who he is as a person. I think he'd be happy with a career like his dad's. It may not be leading man material with ridiculous fame attached to it but it affords him a (very) comfortable lifestyle and the roles aren't bad either. It's not like he's doing safe box office picks that are same story over and over again.


----------



## Askarbb

https://instagram.com/p/BXU1zujASIJ/

I guess he is in Mongolia?! Not really sure why. Maybe he is filming something? I mean he could be vacationing some more. I thought for sure where Fares posted on his Instagram that he was in LA Alex would be with him. Even Stocks said something along those lines in the comments on this picture.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

For someone who said he was spending most of the summer in Sweden he's not spending most of his summer in Sweden. 
It's like he goes home for a few days and then goes off somewhere.
So he's off on an adventure in Mongolia? I suppose he could be filming something, photo shoot maybe, but no movies until Fall. Fares is working in LA, so they'll probably meet up again at Emmy time. So I'm thinking he's off adventuring. Because he can now.


----------



## aerohead21

I know he's talking about the van but as a proud mom of 4 I drive a van. I have no love lust over those things. The scenery in the background, however, is quite nice! I'm glad it's not a selfie  not that I don't appreciate seeing his face. I just enjoy when people show what they are looking at.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> Yeah, he was an early teenager when he first shot to fame and that was just in Sweden. I can't imagine he would have taken international stardom well before really settling in on who he is as a person. I think he'd be happy with a career like his dad's. It may not be leading man material with ridiculous fame attached to it but it affords him a (very) comfortable lifestyle and the roles aren't bad either. It's not like he's doing safe box office picks that are same story over and over again.



He does have a level of fame where he gets lots of nice perks but it's not overwhelming. And he does now have what he'd call FU money that allows him to take the smaller roles that interest him because he doesn't have to worry about paying his bills. 



aerohead21 said:


> I know he's talking about the van but as a proud mom of 4 I drive a van. I have no love lust over those things. The scenery in the background, however, is quite nice! I'm glad it's not a selfie  not that I don't appreciate seeing his face. I just enjoy when people show what they are looking at.



He did say in the Vanity Fair Italia interview that he wanted more of an IG that did not show him but more of a little bit of what he was doing or what was interesting to him. But not too much. And so far I like his IG. It shows his sense of humor and we get some nice pics.

If this is a real 'thing' I wonder if Alex has this gene, or just realized traveling, especially adventuring, was fun for him:

"And that's because of my parents. Not just because of the way they brought me up, or the experiences they gave me, but possibly, in an even larger way, because of their genes, because of a special genetic variation that they most likely possess, and that they most likely passed on to me.
It's called the "wanderlust gene". They probably have it. I probably have it. You might have it too.
Scientists have discovered a genetic variation called DRD4-7R, which occurs in about 20 per cent of the human population. This variation affects dopamine levels in the brain – and dopamine isn't just a chemical that makes you feel good, as is commonly understood. It also makes you more curious, more obsessed with finding things that are new and interesting and exciting, more likely to take risks in the pursuit of pleasure.
Sound familiar? Thrill-seekers probably have DRD4-7R. Inventors probably have it too. And, of course, travellers have it. This genetic variation fills you with wanderlust. It gives you the bug.
You probably know, already, if you have DRD4-7R. I'm sure I do. Even now, after visiting 90-odd countries and finding a career that allows me to travel constantly, I still feel jealous when I see a plane taking off, carrying all of those people somewhere amazing. I still get a thrill from staring out of the window as my own flight departs. Even the taxi ride to the airport is exciting.
If this thing is real, then I'm very likely to have it.
There are, however, other explanations for the urge to explore than genetics. The wanderlust gene isn't a settled science, but an interesting theory, something certain scientists and psychologists believe is true – but there could be more factors at play than the existence of DRD4-7R.
Nurture still has a lot to do with your attitude towards travel. Your parents' genetics might affect your wanderlust, but their habits when you were young doubtless also have a huge impact.
If you travelled a lot as a child, you're more likely to continue that behaviour into adulthood. Similarly, if you were encouraged to dream of exploration as a kid, to imagine life outside the confines of your own world, to play and to aspire to curiosity, then you're more likely to become a travel obsessive later on in life.
And even if you had none of those things, you could still quite easily fall in love with the life of a wanderer. Plenty of people do at all different stages of their lives. Sometimes it's a person you meet that inspires your passion, a partner or a good friend that draws you into travel obsession. Other times it's just the lack of anything better to do that forces you out of your comfort zone and into the life of a explorer.
For those of us who've always felt that way, however, the explanation could be in our genes.

https://tinyurl.com/y8a45c5j


----------



## aerohead21

Do you ever find you overexplain things? Many reasons why you might. But DANG the way he went on and described wanderlust and the theories  ok there.

I kept thinking as I was reading it, that also might explain why he hasn't settled down and gotten married. It might be more than just a wanderlust for places but a difficulty feeling settled to one person. It also makes you wonder if that's why he couldn't make his home base London, though I think that was more career related.


----------



## VampFan

aerohead21 said:


> Do you ever find you overexplain things? Many reasons why you might. But DANG the way he went on and described wanderlust and the theories  ok there.
> 
> I kept thinking as I was reading it, that also might explain why he hasn't settled down and gotten married. It might be more than just a wanderlust for places but a difficulty feeling settled to one person. It also makes you wonder if that's why he couldn't make his home base London, though I think that was more career related.



The part that starts "and that's because my parents ..." is from the article quoted by Buckeye. That's not Alex talking. It's that author's explanation.


----------



## aerohead21

Oh gotcha. I was like well ok then. That's an awfully big explanation for, "I like to travel."


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I'm bored! And the odds of us having anything new before the Emmys is unlikely, so I grab what I can that's even remotely related to Alex. 
But I find it interesting because he really does seem to have the urge to not only travel, but go off the beaten path and to do physically more adventurous things: the Antarctica event, sailing across the Atlantic, etc. I note that now that's he's single again he's doing more than the beachy/glamping type vacations-he's hiking in the Dolomites, hanging out in Mongolia.
As for London, he spent plenty of time there the summer of 2015, when he wasn't working, and visited her there frequently even when he was working. I don't think his wanderlust had anything to do with his not making his home base London.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk, I haven't ever paid close attention to Alexa but I've known of her fame since her MTV days. That feels like 100 years ago. Anyway, she's smart, she's well spoken, she seems like a good intellectual match for him but he gives me quite a physical vibe and I don't get that from her. Outside of intellect, love of fashion, and maybe the bedroom I didn't get the impression they had much in common. Like the Bos, outside of fashion and maybe music, the bedroom was probably the only thing drawing them together. Idk. I'm curious what kind of girl will win his heart for the long haul. He's got a lot of "sides" to him that I wonder may need attention to make it long lasting. Not that two years is anything to sneeze at, but who knows. Some people are just eternal bachelors. My daughter's father is an excellent father and friend but the minute he gets tied down he gets anxious, like he can't handle it for more than a couple of years. I'm his wife without the marriage!! So yeah, maybe the thoughts of love, marriage, and babies is something he sees as good but he doesn' have that itch that makes him want to settle.

My honest and potentially unpopular opinion, if you're in your 20s and feel that way, great. Once you cross into your 40s...it may not be the right path for you. You just may be better as a bachelor/bachelorette.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Idk, I haven't ever paid close attention to Alexa but I've known of her fame since her MTV days. That feels like 100 years ago. Anyway, she's smart, she's well spoken, she seems like a good intellectual match for him but he gives me quite a physical vibe and I don't get that from her. Outside of intellect, love of fashion, and maybe the bedroom I didn't get the impression they had much in common. Like the Bos, outside of fashion and maybe music, the bedroom was probably the only thing drawing them together. Idk. I'm curious what kind of girl will win his heart for the long haul. He's got a lot of "sides" to him that I wonder may need attention to make it long lasting. Not that two years is anything to sneeze at, but who knows. Some people are just eternal bachelors. My daughter's father is an excellent father and friend but the minute he gets tied down he gets anxious, like he can't handle it for more than a couple of years. I'm his wife without the marriage!! So yeah, maybe the thoughts of love, marriage, and babies is something he sees as good but he doesn' have that itch that makes him want to settle.
> 
> My honest and potentially unpopular opinion, if you're in your 20s and feel that way, great. Once you cross into your 40s...it may not be the right path for you. You just may be better as a bachelor/bachelorette.


I agree! I read somewhere I could be wrong but he sai he was an intense boyfriend. Girlfriends in the past have said he can be possessive and controlling. I know I wouldn't  put up with that!!!


----------



## jooa

ellasam said:


> I agree! I read somewhere I could be wrong but he sai he was an intense boyfriend. Girlfriends in the past have said he can be possessive and controlling. I know I wouldn't  put up with that!!!


I never read/hear anything about Alex as a boyfriend from his past girlfriends, I think that such sentences don't exist at all so I think you mistaken real person with his roles in films/series especially with Perry from BLL...


----------



## Kitkath70

He said in an interview years ago that he could be intense in relationships. With his adventurous nature, I can totally see him being intense and passionate.  Going all in with someone who knocks him off his feet.   I've never heard the controlling part before and I really couldn't see that.  Usually people who are controlling have a smaller network of people around them and they tend to keep their significant others away from their friends as well.  He's too social and he always had the friends of both KB and Alexa around, so much so that we were debating why they didn't spend more alone time together.   He really needs to find that person who will feed the adventure seeker side. Someone who will dive with sharks and go hiking with him, but can also give him a home base when he's working.  It's going to be very difficult.  I think Margot Robbie would have fit the bill if she hadn't already been with someone.  He seemed to light up when she talked about her own adventures. Kindred Spirits.  It will be interesting to see what happens in the next few years.  He's 41 in a few weeks.  If he really does want to start a family, I'm sure he's starting to feel a bit of pressure.  I would hate for him to be in his 50's dating someone 20+ years younger than him.


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> I agree! I read somewhere I could be wrong but he sai he was an intense boyfriend. Girlfriends in the past have said he can be possessive and controlling. I know I wouldn't  put up with that!!!


I've never heard anything like that. And I mean never. His girlfriend's have been completely quiet.


aerohead21 said:


> Idk, I haven't ever paid close attention to Alexa but I've known of her fame since her MTV days. That feels like 100 years ago. Anyway, she's smart, she's well spoken, she seems like a good intellectual match for him but he gives me quite a physical vibe and I don't get that from her. Outside of intellect, love of fashion, and maybe the bedroom I didn't get the impression they had much in common. Like the Bos, outside of fashion and maybe music, the bedroom was probably the only thing drawing them together. Idk. I'm curious what kind of girl will win his heart for the long haul. He's got a lot of "sides" to him that I wonder may need attention to make it long lasting. Not that two years is anything to sneeze at, but who knows. Some people are just eternal bachelors. My daughter's father is an excellent father and friend but the minute he gets tied down he gets anxious, like he can't handle it for more than a couple of years. I'm his wife without the marriage!! So yeah, maybe the thoughts of love, marriage, and babies is something he sees as good but he doesn' have that itch that makes him want to settle.
> 
> My honest and potentially unpopular opinion, if you're in your 20s and feel that way, great. Once you cross into your 40s...it may not be the right path for you. You just may be better as a bachelor/bachelorette.


 Or maybe he just hasn't found the right woman yet. My father, a rather mild mannered pharmacist, didn't marry until age 40, despite being good-looking, charming, and popular. And then he settled down to being a wonderful dad and devoted husband.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> I agree! I read somewhere I could be wrong but he sai he was an intense boyfriend. Girlfriends in the past have said he can be possessive and controlling. I know I wouldn't  put up with that!!!





jooa said:


> I never read/hear anything about Alex as a boyfriend from his past girlfriends, I think that such sentences don't exist at all so I think you mistaken real person with his roles in films/series especially with Perry from BLL...



While he's said he can get intense in relationships, both romantic and platonic, the possessive and controlling sounds like blind item stuff. His exes don't talk about him.




Kitkath70 said:


> He said in an interview years ago that he could be intense in relationships. With his adventurous nature, I can totally see him being intense and passionate.  Going all in with someone who knocks him off his feet.   I've never heard the controlling part before and I really couldn't see that.  Usually people who are controlling have a smaller network of people around them and they tend to keep their significant others away from their friends as well.  He's too social and he always had the friends of both KB and Alexa around, so much so that we were debating why they didn't spend more alone time together.   He really needs to find that person who will feed the adventure seeker side. Someone who will dive with sharks and go hiking with him, but can also give him a home base when he's working.  It's going to be very difficult.  I think Margot Robbie would have fit the bill if she hadn't already been with someone.  He seemed to light up when she talked about her own adventures. Kindred Spirits.  It will be interesting to see what happens in the next few years.  He's 41 in a few weeks.  If he really does want to start a family, I'm sure he's starting to feel a bit of pressure.  I would hate for him to be in his 50's dating someone 20+ years younger than him.





audiogirl said:


> I've never heard anything like that. And I mean never. His girlfriend's have been completely quiet.
> Or maybe he just hasn't found the right woman yet. My father, a rather mild mannered pharmacist, didn't marry until age 40, despite being good-looking, charming, and popular. And then he settled down to being a wonderful dad and devoted husband.



He may be feeling some pressure now that he's almost 41, at least on the having a child side. But I don't think he's going to become a dad just because he's in a certain age range. I also don't get the impression that either My or Stellan are going 'I want more grandkids! When are you going to give me grandkids!' I think he's enjoying his life right now, and if he meets 'the one' he'll know. Hopefully she'll think going to Mongolia or diving with sharks sounds like fun. Because that side of him appears to be increasingly important to him and it would be great if he found someone who also has that adventurous streak.


----------



## gneerowblack

aerohead21 said:


> Idk, I haven't ever paid close attention to Alexa but I've known of her fame since her MTV days. That feels like 100 years ago. Anyway, she's smart, she's well spoken, she seems like a good intellectual match for him but he gives me quite a physical vibe and I don't get that from her. Outside of intellect, love of fashion, and maybe the bedroom I didn't get the impression they had much in common. Like the Bos, outside of fashion and maybe music, the bedroom was probably the only thing drawing them together. Idk. I'm curious what kind of girl will win his heart for the long haul. He's got a lot of "sides" to him that I wonder may need attention to make it long lasting. Not that two years is anything to sneeze at, but who knows. Some people are just eternal bachelors. My daughter's father is an excellent father and friend but the minute he gets tied down he gets anxious, like he can't handle it for more than a couple of years. I'm his wife without the marriage!! So yeah, maybe the thoughts of love, marriage, and babies is something he sees as good but he doesn' have that itch that makes him want to settle.
> 
> My honest and potentially unpopular opinion, if you're in your 20s and feel that way, great. Once you cross into your 40s...it may not be the right path for you. You just may be better as a bachelor/bachelorette.




How do you know what they did in the bedroom? I thought we were not speculating about his sexuality?


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from August 5, 2017 (or earlier) shared on tumblr:







Alexander Skarsgård just touched me 

http://fabkrisz.tumblr.com/post/163826850408/alexander-skarsgård-just-touched-me


----------



## aerohead21

Nice!! For someone with as much money as he has, he takes one shirt and wears it to death  same with pants and shoes. Must be the Swede in him...that's certainly not the LA/NY in him...not the celebrity kind anyway.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He does love his Tod's clothing!
Also, I wish that pic was in better lighting, to get a better look at his hair, which looks delightfully floofy on top.
So he was in Hungary over the weekend? So Mongolia-Hungary to where? Home? There is another person on IG who was in that group in Mongolia and he's in Hungary, and then heading for Nepal and then back to NYC by the weekend.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Nice!! For someone with as much money as he has, he takes one shirt and wears it to death  same with pants and shoes. Must be the Swede in him...that's certainly not the LA/NY in him...not the celebrity kind anyway.




I was thinking the same thing! Dude!! Get another shirt!!!


----------



## Askarbb

I never ever get intelligent type from Alexa. Every interview I see her in, and there has been A LOT  of them she sounds like an airhead. I guess she "might" be intelligent considering I can't think of any other person in the business who has somehow made a career out of being just an it girl. I could see why he was with her as far as interests. Traveling, music, music festivals, sense of humor but I see Alex being way more intelligent than her. I still don't get the smoking thing. How did he deal? He said he doesn't like smokers but he hangs around with a lot of smokers lol. Alexa always has a cigarette in her hand.


ellasam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Dude!! Get another shirt!!!



Me too. He never used to wear the same thing THIS much. He has always worn the same things just not this much. I get he is a light packer and Swedish but I mean it is almost as if he hasn't changed at all lol. I love him in light blue and white. Any color on him is good but light blue and white are my two favorite.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> I never ever get intelligent type from Alexa. Every interview I see her in, and there has been A LOT  of them she sounds like an airhead. I guess she "might" be intelligent considering I can't think of any other person in the business who has somehow made a career out of being just an it girl. I could see why he was with her as far as interests. Traveling, music, music festivals, sense of humor but I see Alex being way more intelligent than her. I still don't get the smoking thing. How did he deal? He said he doesn't like smokers but he hangs around with a lot of smokers lol. Alexa always has a cigarette in her hand.
> 
> 
> Me too. He never used to wear the same thing THIS much. He has always worn the same things just not this much. I get he is a light packer and Swedish but I mean it is almost as if he hasn't changed at all lol. I love him in light blue and white. Any color on him is good but light blue and white are my two favorite.




I thought the same thing about the smoking!  She smokes like a chimney. Must be like kissing an ashtray!


----------



## Askarbb

I know, I couldn't do it. Also it is one thing for your partner to smell like smoke but I feel like being around them would also make everything you have smell like smoke, just ewww!


----------



## jooa

^^ A lot of his family are smokers (Bill, Gustaf, Eija, Valter - about these I know), the same with his friends and colleagues from work so he had to use to it and he just tolerates someone's imperfections.


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ A lot of his family are smokers (Bill, Gustaf, Eija, Valter), the same with his friends and colleagues from work so he had to use to it. w



I know, I am a fan of him just like you. That is why I said "but he hangs around with a lot of smokers lol." meaning not just Alexa. Fares Fares smokes as well. It is not just about hanging out with people I feel like that is different than dating someone who smokes. Especially how often Alexa smokes. She constantly has a cigarette in her hand. My whole family smokes as well as a lot of my friends nad co workers, I am not used to it at all. I still get grossed out by the smell. I go home sometimes and reek like cigerettes.


----------



## Santress

On the move again....Alex and Dada spotted at the Budapest Airport (August 8, 2017, Hungary):






Found Alexander Skarsgård at the airport ✨⭐️✨ #trueblood #starstrucked #alexanderskarsgård

-*emmabacklund* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXh0-HnBBpD/?taken-by=emmabacklund


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> On the move again....Alex and Dada spotted at the Budapest Airport (August 8, 2017, Hungary):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found Alexander Skarsgård at the airport ✨⭐️✨ #trueblood #starstrucked #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> -*emmabacklund* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXh0-HnBBpD/?taken-by=emmabacklund




Yeah!!! He changed shirts!


----------



## Ludwig

I like that about him.  I pack pretty light myself and take only carry on..


----------



## Askarbb

Ludwig said:


> I like that about him.  I pack pretty light myself and take only carry on..



I like that about him too, just not everyday all the time. I feel like he has worn that shirt more than anything he has ever owned. I am glad he changed his shirt and it is light blue


----------



## Askarbb

I guess he is back in Italy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BXiq_3MAzqj/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ASkarsbb! 

New photo shared on instagram today (August 8, 2017):







“Great to meet this humble and fantastic actor! Thanks for pic Alexander! #skarsgård #movie star# #actor #swedish #tarzan #battleship #true blood #generation kill #skådespelare #svensk.”

-*2hot4uall* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXiwPMhHdTr/?taken-by=2hot4uall


----------



## Santress

Some recent pics with friends via instagram and ASN:

From Patty Ratermann, a model and NYC real estate agent.  Shared on July 17, 2017, taken in Venezia, Italia during June 2017:






“I may have missed the blue steel memo.”

-*patty.alexandra* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWqLj-OAVWc/?taken-by=patty.alexandra

FYI:  Marc Menchaca now has a public instagram account

From July 15, 2017 in NYC:






“We’re very confused about what’s happening with @jonaswittenmark ’s ear.”

-*mgmenchaca* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWlAmIMgz5p/?taken-by=mgmenchaca

A congrats on his Emmy nom from *Jeanne Yang* + a peek at more pics from his photo shoot with Michael Schwartz for the June 22, 2016 issue of Vanity Fair Italia:






 “#fbf #bts #alexander skarsgard A belated congratulations on his recent Emmy nomination shot by @mschwartzphoto groomed by @kimverbeck styled by @Jeanne yangstyle #big little lies.”

-*jeanneyangstyle *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXZLjx2lJi8/?taken-by=jeanneyangstyle


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> I like that about him too, just not everyday all the time. I feel like he has worn that shirt more than anything he has ever owned. I am glad he changed his shirt and it is light blue



Not light blue but white. I'd like to see him dig this back out, he looks good in blue:





(via JJ)

ETA: (can't find this in a size other than thumbnail, darn it!)





Askarbb said:


> I guess he is back in Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789620
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXiq_3MAzqj/



Even though he geotagged it, wouldn't be surprised if that's from the June trip, not today.

Thanks for the new/old pics Santress.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not light blue but white. I'd like to see him dig this back out, he looks good in blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (via JJ)
> 
> ETA: (can't find this in a size other than thumbnail, darn it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he geotagged it, wouldn't be surprised if that's from the June trip, not today.
> 
> Thanks for the new/old pics Santress.


That's my all time favorite outfit of his. I wish he would bring that out as well. I have had enough of him in the green outfit.  I really wouldn't put it past him to do that. Maybe that is his way of sharing things without people actually knowing where he is? Being as private as he is that is probably what he does. I don't blame him. Just saw it and figured I would share in case no one else saw it. Thanks for the pics Santress. He looks so handsome in all of them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He's brought back many outfits that he'd not worn for years, so I keep hoping that this is still in a box somewhere.
As for the IG photo of Dada, Dada's hair is as blonde as it was in the June pics, which is why I think it's from there. But leave it to Alex to spend several days in Budapest and not post any pics, and then post a possibly older photo of Dada. But it would also be very Alex for him to fly back to Italy for a few days.

"HBO's _Big Little Lies_ was a bit reverse-engineered, in the sense that its Emmy-nominated stars, Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman, first acquired the rights to Liane Moriarty's best-selling novel and boarded as producers. They then engaged David E. Kelley to come on as writer-showrunner and Jean-Marc Vallee as director.

Once Kelley started, he was immediately struck by the "honesty and intelligence" his leads were bringing to their roles as seemingly happy housewives who harbor some dark secrets. Along with fellow nominees Laura Dern, Shailene Woodley and Alexander Skarsgard, Kidman and Witherspoon "did their own research … this was a very professional and committed ensemble, which set a high bar for everyone."

The end result, according to Kelley, was a display of "utter humanity" that each character projected, including Skarsgard's abusive husband, Perry. "The monster that Perry was, Alex still made him human and vulnerable. He managed to evoke sympathy," says Kelley. "I even felt a little bad for him when Celeste [Kidman] smashed his urethra. I got over it."
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ange-susan-sarandon-became-bette-joan-1026488


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Alexander is on the Lake of Como with Dada and Camille Rowe. He has appeared on her IG Story(fingermonkey). And dada too.


----------



## Kitkath70

Silly Boy!

Camille Rowe?  She supposedly just started dating Harry Styles, yet she's gallivanting around Italy with Alex.
Interesting.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Silly Boy!
> 
> Camille Rowe?  She supposedly just started dating Harry Styles, yet she's gallivanting around Italy with Alex.
> Interesting.




That's what I thought..... weird!!!!


----------



## Askarbb

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Alexander is on the Lake of Como with Dada and Camille Rowe. He has appeared on her IG Story(fingermonkey). And dada too.


Thanks for sharing. Supposedly Camille is friends with Alexa, I am pretty sure whatever is happening is just friendly. Otherwise she is breaking major girl code.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Thanks for sharing. Supposedly Camille is friends with Alexa, I am pretty sure whatever is happening is just friendly. Otherwise she is breaking major girl code.




God!!! Please tell me this doesn't mean Alexa back in the picture, like she's there to!!!?!?!?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Alexa is in London. This one is much more worst than her


----------



## Kitkath70

I hope it's just friendly, but when a man like Alex is back on the market, girls will come out of the woodwork for a chance with him.  She's not a bestie of Alexa's so I don't think the girl code applies.  Let's not forget that Alexa was friendly with KB when KB and Alex were together.


----------



## Askarbb

Kitkath70 said:


> I hope it's just friendly, but when a man like Alex is back on the market, girls will come out of the woodwork for a chance with him.  She's not a bestie of Alexa's so I don't think the girl code applies.  Let's not forget that Alexa was friendly with KB when KB and Alex were together.



I wish you were wrong but you are not. Very good point. Completely forgot Alexa was friendly with Kate. If Camille is worse than Alexa, I didn't even think that was possible but if she is it wouldn't matter if her and Alexa were best friends anyways because she would still have a go at Alex. Let's hope it is just friendly. No I don't think Alexa is back in the picture.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Maybe they are there together for work. You can see Alexander and this Camille. And Dada is sat waiting
https://instagram.com/p/BXlUn6ZjbG8/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
It being work related makes more sense, since I'd have presumed he, and Dada, would be back in Sweden and heading for Goteborg and WOW. That and he posted where he was and he brought Dada along and was on her IG. I think being Mr. Private that if he were in Italy for some rendezvous he'd have done it a little more privately.
That pic of Lake Como is gorgeous.
Camille's IG is boring as heck.
And is it a fancy photo shoot or some ad?


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Alexa is in London. This one is much more worst than her




Really?!?!?!?!  Never heard of her worse than Alexa...... yikes!!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> I hope it's just friendly, but when a man like Alex is back on the market, girls will come out of the woodwork for a chance with him.  She's not a bestie of Alexa's so I don't think the girl code applies.  Let's not forget that Alexa was friendly with KB when KB and Alex were together.




 Wow!!! Did not know that, that's news to me!


----------



## jooa

^^ I guess it's some ad, too many people involved for just photo shoot.


----------



## Kitkath70

Thank god it's work!  I don't think I could handle him with another smoking, skinny, "it" girl.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Wow!!! Did not know that, that's news to me!


Yes, KB and AC are friends/acquaintances. It's hard to be in that world and not have multiple mutual friends.



jooa said:


> ^^ I guess it's some ad, too many people involved for just photo shoot.


Thanks, I'm totally clueless at telling the difference.
So now the question is what's he advertising for.


----------



## jooa

^^ Maybe it's Dior. Camille Rowe is/was in the ads for Dior Poison and with Robert Pattison in his ads for Dior Homme.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Dior? Hmm, Not completely impressed with them right now, but hey if they want to pay Alex to look good for their products I'm fine with that.


----------



## Askarbb

It could be Louis Vuitton too, she has modeled for him before. Shrug!?I wish the guy wasn't blocking Alex lol he looks like he has a really nice suit on. 


BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> It being work related makes more sense, since I'd have presumed he, and Dada, would be back in Sweden and heading for Goteborg and WOW. That and he posted where he was and he brought Dada along and was on her IG. I think being Mr. Private that if he were in Italy for some rendezvous he'd have done it a little more privately.
> That pic of Lake Como is gorgeous.
> Camille's IG is boring as heck.
> And is it a fancy photo shoot or some ad?



It seems a lot of models accounts are really boring. Caroline Winberg, Toni Garrn, Doutzen... it is because it is mostly just selfies. I think Alex was really on to something when he said he likes to see what people see. I feel like it makes things interesting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think I'd prefer Vuitton. We'll find out soon.
A lot of models accounts are terribly boring, though I don't mind Caroline's because it's often about her family and friends as well. I really like the account of eye_of_the_beagle, that was linked last page and has the pic of the filming. That's not selfies, it's pretty pictures and an adorable beagle.


----------



## jooa

It could be ad not releted to fashion. Maybe it's too much Camille in Dior (fashion) but she isn't in ads for other 'expensive' products. I think also that Alex might not want another ad for perfume or collection of fashion house clothes, he did this with Calvin Klein.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He traveled to Mongolia and Budapest with the global art director of Tumi Travel, maybe he's doing a luggage commercial.


----------



## Kitkath70

Wouldn't it be great if he actually did an episode for a travel show.  Adventures with Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## aerohead21

I'd watch it just to see if he gets so hot and sweaty he lifts his shirt to wipe the seat from his brow and he's exploring some tropical, beautiful, landscape...like a paradise 

Nom nom nom

You know, since I've had my hysterectomy I've totally become a dirty bird!!!

Anyway, whoever said it'd suck to see Alex with another skinny smoking girl, I agree. At least be healthy, you know? But so far he has a type...skinny.

As for the smoking, that's just personal for me. I dated smokers when I was younger and as a non-smoker it was horrible. I felt bad when I stopped dating smokers because I worried I'd miss out on someone fantastic, but knowing how hard it is for people to quit, I couldn't expect someone to quit for me either.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

If the whole acting thing stops working out for Alex perhaps he can start his own travel company/blog. 
Since Fares doesn't have his own thread on tPF, a job update, he and Gustaf are now regulars on the 2nd season of HBO's Westworld. They are filming now.
A pic from Dada's IG:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXpZtgNhDpo/?taken-by=flairion


----------



## AnBuW

I'm back after a while, so guys, what's next for Alexander? <Apart for Emmys of course> When and what is he shooting next? Some of his future projects have been delayed right?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm presuming the movie he starts filming in October is The Hummingbird Project. Kill Team, The Dwarf and Fever Heart have all been delayed.
No WOW this year, he's back in Stockholm:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXsM5hqB0lW/?taken-by=flairion


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm presuming the movie he starts filming in October is The Hummingbird Project. Kill Team, The Dwarf and Fever Heart have all been delayed.
> No WOW this year, he's back in Stockholm:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXsM5hqB0lW/?taken-by=flairion



Great picture, I think it's interesting that Sara Sommerfeld commented!!


----------



## Sillygal2007

ellasam said:


> Great picture, I think it's interesting that Sara Sommerfeld commented!!



Genuinely curious why is that interesting?


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm not sad about Fever Heart and The Dwarf being delayed. Wasn't super thrilled about either of the plots.


----------



## ellasam

Sillygal2007 said:


> Genuinely curious why is that interesting?



Didn't know they still kept in touch ……… that's all


----------



## Julia_W

Has anyone heard any updates on release dates for Mute and The Aftermath?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
According to Duncan Jone's Twitter from Friday, Mute has a few VFX shots to complete and then it's ready. And then Netflix gets to figure out when to release it. Haven't heard anything about The Aftermath.


I was interested in The Dwarf because I wanted to see how they translated the book to the screen and to see Alex work with Peter Dinklage.

Lacking cable I couldn't watch BLL while it was airing, I could only look at clips and read reviews/recaps/comments. Now that it's out on DVD I was able to watch. He's scary good, literally, as Perry.


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> According to Duncan Jone's Twitter from Friday, Mute has a few VFX shots to complete and then it's ready. And then Netflix gets to figure out when to release it. Haven't heard anything about The Aftermath.
> 
> 
> I was interested in The Dwarf because I wanted to see how they translated the book to the screen and to see Alex work with Peter Dinklage.
> 
> Lacking cable I couldn't watch BLL while it was airing, I could only look at clips and read reviews/recaps/comments. Now that it's out on DVD I was able to watch. He's scary good, literally, as Perry.



He was great. Sorry you only saw it now, but it explains why he got the Emmy nom. Can't wait for Mute. He is so good at expressing emotion with his eyes. Really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> According to Duncan Jone's Twitter from Friday, Mute has a few VFX shots to complete and then it's ready. And then Netflix gets to figure out when to release it. Haven't heard anything about The Aftermath.
> 
> 
> I was interested in The Dwarf because I wanted to see how they translated the book to the screen and to see Alex work with Peter Dinklage.
> 
> Lacking cable I couldn't watch BLL while it was airing, I could only look at clips and read reviews/recaps/comments. Now that it's out on DVD I was able to watch. He's scary good, literally, as Perry.



I had trouble getting through Big Little Lies. Alex reminded me so much of my ex that I had to stop watching it, but because it was Alex in it I picked it up again to finish the series. I waited until after it ended so I got some spoilers . He was amazing as the husband. Scary but amazing. I really really hope he wins the Emmy. As for the upcoming projects I am really excited about the Dwarf. It isn't because I read the book it is more to see him with Peter Dinklidge.


----------



## Sillygal2007

ellasam said:


> Didn't know they still kept in touch ……… that's all


Like I said I was just genuinely curious. I wasn't sure if a I missed something that happened. I have been known to do that. Sometimes I am the last to know things. Thank you for answering my question


----------



## ellasam

Sillygal2007 said:


> Like I said I was just genuinely curious. I wasn't sure if a I missed something that happened. I have been known to do that. Sometimes I am the last to know things. Thank you for answering my question



I'm also the last to know anything!!! I think we're in the same boat!!!!  No worries!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> He was great. Sorry you only saw it now, but it explains why he got the Emmy nom. Can't wait for Mute. He is so good at expressing emotion with his eyes. Really looking forward to that one.



I nearly bought the month subscription through Amazon but decided not to.  It was the little things, like the scene from the second episode where he's in the car in front of the school and realizes that the time to meet the teachers and see the school was orientation, not that day. And he was just so furious, you could feel the malevolence from him. But it wasn't overdone, though. It could have gone into caricature but didn't.



Askarbb said:


> I had trouble getting through Big Little Lies. Alex reminded me so much of my ex that I had to stop watching it, but because it was Alex in it I picked it up again to finish the series. I waited until after it ended so I got some spoilers . He was amazing as the husband. Scary but amazing. I really really hope he wins the Emmy. As for the upcoming projects I am really excited about the Dwarf. It isn't because I read the book it is more to see him with Peter Dinklidge.



Ah, (((((((hugs))) on the crappy ex. 

There was a Hammarby home game today, Dada was there but I've not seen any evidence that Alex was there.


----------



## Julia_W

[
There was a Hammarby home game today, Dada was there but I've not seen any evidence that Alex was there.[/QUOTE

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXvWid2hokh/?taken-by=flairion

Is that Alex on the front row with the gray hoodie?


----------



## jooa

^^ I think not, it doesn't look like his ear and his hair was a little longer lately


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Initially it looks like it might be him but it doesn't quite match. And it would be very strange for him to go to a game and not get some photo taken of him.


----------



## VEGASTAR

That's Alex in the front row (his ear changes shape when screaming with passion at the match  ) and if Dada had a haircut thats him next to Alex with the sun glasses: -)) its a lot like his face.


----------



## BagBerry13

Julia_W said:


> Thanks, BagBerry.  If he does use a German accent, I will definitely want to know what you think of it.  I assumed he would use an accent since it is a German character.  Have you heard anything about the movie?


Sorry a bit late but this is more or less a Hollywood film. They never speak with accents (according to studios it puts the audience off, I know ridiculous). Did Tom Cruise have a German accent in _Valkyrie_? Nope! Alex already played a German in _The Last Drop_ and he didn't speak with a German accent there either as far as I remember.


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> That's Alex in the front row (his ear changes shape when screaming with passion at the match  ) and if Dada had a haircut thats him next to Alex with the sun glasses : -)) its a lot like his face.


I think Dada took that pic so it isn't him (besides, the guy is rather young, not 40-something  ), and it isn't Alex, shape of the ears don't change so drastically


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> I think Dada took that pic so it isn't him (besides, the guy is rather young, not 40-something  ), and it isn't Alex, shape of the ears don't change so drastically


Yeah i was just kidding: -) with all the smilie Faces.. .
You are too maybe


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*There's a Smörgåsbord of Skarsgårds So Let's Rank Them!*
We all have hobbies. For Stellan Skarsgård, award winning Swedish actor, his seems to be keeping the population of his beloved homeland steady. In between being in basically every movie, working with legends like Lars Von Trier and Miloš Forman, and getting naked for Marvel, Stellan has given the world no fewer than eight of his offspring, and it just so happens that a bunch of them are also actors. Truly, he is a generous soul.
You have probably seen at least one Skarsgård at any given time in whatever you’re watching. Geographically speaking, you’re never more than five miles away from one. You may have watch a film or TV show and thought ‘he looks familiar’. Perhaps you included one of them in your Pajiba 10 rankings (Alex, it was probably Alexander you included, let’s be honest). Whatever the case, if you don’t like one Skarsgård, never fear because there’s plenty to choose from, and since we at Pajiba HQ are considerate and intellectual souls, we have decided to rank them for your consideration.

And you thought ranking the Chrises was easy. Amateurs! Now, it’s all relative!

This list will only focus on the Skarsgård clan members who are actors and in the public eye. Of the eight siblings, that includes half of them, and the others have better things to do or are under the age of ten. This is from least best to top best, because you’re never truly the worst when you’re a Skarsgård, and we don’t want to start any brotherly tiffs. Just put on some ABBA and appreciate the Scandinavian delights.

*Alexander*
I mean, come on. Look at him.
Did you really expect me to pick anyone else? Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård is like the platonic ideal of a handsome man. I’ve never heard so many ostensibly straight dudes do the “Well, I’m not gay but if I were” conversation in regards to one man as much as I have with Alexander. He’s just that hot. Watch _Generation Kill_, or skip to all his scenes in _True Blood_ (the dick-shot is in season 6), or, if you can, watch freaking _The Legend of Tarzan_, where he’s so buff that you could use his abs to grate cheese.

Of course, those blessed looks can be a distraction. The greatest distraction ever, mind you, but one that detracts from a simple fact: Alexander’s a bloody good actor. While it was _Big Little Lies_ that woke up the general public to that little detail - and got him an Emmy nomination in the process - he’s been putting in impressive work in little-seen indies like _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ for ages now. He’s a quirky character actor in the package of a leading man. What a struggle to live with. A struggle I am happy to intently watch whenever the occasion calls for it.
http://www.pajiba.com/celebrities_a...orgasbord-of-skarsgards-so-lets-rank-them.php


----------



## aerohead21

To those who always feel like they are last to know...I have you beat:

Who's Sara Somerfield?


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> To those who always feel like they are last to know...I have you beat:
> 
> Who's Sara Somerfield?




Hahaha she was the girl in the movie vingar Av  glas  I hope  I spelled that right!!!!!!


----------



## aerohead21

Wow! That's an old one  good for them staying in touch


----------



## Santress

New video from instagram this morning (August 17, 2017), a lucky lady enjoying a work out with "Twilight."

Twilight coaches @ christinanilsson90 on the sled! #opera #tenor #twilight @rexdanger

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5AheQAfhe/?taken-by=stockss

Today we increased the weight of the sled, it was heavy but I am strong! #alexanderskarsgard #sledge #gym #strong @stockss

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5CwHYjxaU/?taken-by=christinanilsson90

Another edit from Alex's photo shoot for *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016):








#alexanderskarsgard @hgartgallery #acrylic #pigment #print #artoftheday #artwatchers #artgallery

-*hunterandgatti *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXzgaj_j69i/?taken-by=hunterandgatti


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Glad to see a bit of workout Skars, which we haven't seen in ages. 
Also love that Stocks calls him Twilight.

Still not liking the crap they're doing to Alex's Vs. pic, why.do.they.keep.messing.with.his.face?

"Remember the title of that last episode of “Feud: Bette and Joan” — “You Mean All This Time We Could Have Been Friends?” It served as rueful comment on how the two titular Hollywood legends — Bette Davis and Joan Crawford — shoulda-coulda-would have been simpatico if not for the studios, gossips and, yes, their own insecurities and egos.
“Feud” earned 18 Emmy nominations. “Big Little Lies” was right on its heels, pulling in 16. It’s tempting to pit these two worthy limited series against each other, lauding one at the expense of the other, instead of celebrating just how magical and entertaining both of them were.
So even though I’m landing squarely on the side of “Big Little Lies” in these Emmy predictions, know that I’m torn and frayed. Mamacita, where are you with that drink when I need you?
*SUPPORTING ACTOR, LIMITED SERIES/TV MOVIE*

Bill Camp, “The Night Of”

Alfred Molina, “Feud: Bette and Joan”

Alexander Skarsgard, “Big Little Lies”

David Thewlis, “Fargo”

Stanley Tucci, “Feud: Bette and Joan”

Michael Kenneth Williams, “The Night Of”

*Winner:* Skarsgard

*Analysis: *Three strong possibilities here. Molina was splendid playing long-suffering director Robert Aldrich, the man caught in the crossfire between Davis and Crawford. He had much more screen time than Tucci, but Tucci is a longstanding favorite with Emmy voters, owning eight nominations and three wins. And Tucci gave a delicious bite to his portrayal of studio head Jack Warner. But neither role required as much as what Skarsgard brought to the possessive, ashamed domestic abuser in “Big Little Lies.” What a revelation."

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ed-series-big-little-lies-20170817-story.html

From Peter Traver's IG:
An EMMY for Alexander Skarsgard? The Swedish actor gets my vote for nailing every nuance in the complex role of Nicole Kidman's abusive husband on HBO's "Big Little Lies." He's got tough competition in the Supporting Actor category: Alfred Molina and Stanley Tucci for "Feud," Bill Camp and Michael Kenneth Williams for "The Night of," and David Thewlis for "Fargo." But Skarsgard, unfairly snubbed for years on "True Blood," deserves his moment in the EMMY sun. Agree? Disagree? #alexanderskarsgard
https://www.instagram.com/p/BX23hiTgGAB/?hl=en&taken-by=petertravers


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> New video from instagram this morning (August 17, 2017), a lucky lady enjoying a work out with "Twilight."
> 
> Twilight coaches @ christinanilsson90 on the sled! #opera #tenor #twilight @rexdanger
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5AheQAfhe/?taken-by=stockss
> 
> Today we increased the weight of the sled, it was heavy but I am strong! #alexanderskarsgard #sledge #gym #strong @stockss
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5CwHYjxaU/?taken-by=christinanilsson90
> 
> Another edit from Alex's photo shoot for *Vs. Magazine* (Fall/Winter 2016):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard @hgartgallery #acrylic #pigment #print #artoftheday #artwatchers #artgallery
> 
> -*hunterandgatti *instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BXzgaj_j69i/?taken-by=hunterandgatti




Can someone translate what he is saying to her?!?!?


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Can someone translate what he is saying to her?!?!?


Yeah i'm hoping & waiting for a translation too   Does anyone here speak Swedish ??


----------



## Kmora

ellasam said:


> Can someone translate what he is saying to her?!?!?





VEGASTAR said:


> Yeah i'm hoping & waiting for a translation too   Does anyone here speak Swedish ??



I tried to translate it (if someone else can hear him better or can translate better than I you are free to correct me )

This is the Swedish I heard:
Öka
Kom igen nu, snabbare
Ah, det är bra.
Ja
Inget illa nu, kom igen
Du jobbar på bra nu asså
Bra, bra ja!
Nu trycker du på där (något ord jag inte kan höra, kanske "hela vägen"?)
Där ja
Jag måste ta ett litet break nu
Vila, jag får kramp här i benen asså
Ge mig två minuter så är jag tillbaka sen
Bra

And here is my (quite poor) translation:
Quicker
Come on, faster
Yes, that is good
Yes
Nothing bad now, come on
You work hard now
Good, good yes
Now push it (some word/words I can't hear, maybe "all the way")
Well done ("Där ja" is hard to translate so this is my own translation of it)
I need to take a little break now
Rest, I get a cramp here in my legs
Give me 2 minutes and I will be back again
Good


----------



## VEGASTAR

Kmora said:


> I tried to translate it (if someone else can hear him better or can translate better than I you are free to correct me )
> 
> This is the Swedish I heard:
> Öka
> Kom igen nu, snabbare
> Ah, det är bra.
> Ja
> Inget illa nu, kom igen
> Du jobbar på bra nu asså
> Bra, bra ja!
> Nu trycker du på där (något ord jag inte kan höra, kanske "hela vägen"?)
> Där ja
> Jag måste ta ett litet break nu
> Vila, jag får kramp här i benen asså
> Ge mig två minuter så är jag tillbaka sen
> Bra
> 
> And here is my (quite poor) translation:
> Quicker
> Come on, faster
> Yes, that is good
> Yes
> Nothing bad now, come on
> You work hard now
> Good, good yes
> Now push it (some word/words I can't hear, maybe "all the way")
> Well done ("Där ja" is hard to translate so this is my own translation of it)
> I need to take a little break now
> Rest, I get a cramp here in my legs
> Give me 2 minutes and I will be back again
> Good


Thank you sooo much Kmora


----------



## ellasam

Kmora said:


> I tried to translate it (if someone else can hear him better or can translate better than I you are free to correct me )
> 
> This is the Swedish I heard:
> Öka
> Kom igen nu, snabbare
> Ah, det är bra.
> Ja
> Inget illa nu, kom igen
> Du jobbar på bra nu asså
> Bra, bra ja!
> Nu trycker du på där (något ord jag inte kan höra, kanske "hela vägen"?)
> Där ja
> Jag måste ta ett litet break nu
> Vila, jag får kramp här i benen asså
> Ge mig två minuter så är jag tillbaka sen
> Bra
> 
> And here is my (quite poor) translation:
> Quicker
> Come on, faster
> Yes, that is good
> Yes
> Nothing bad now, come on
> You work hard now
> Good, good yes
> Now push it (some word/words I can't hear, maybe "all the way")
> Well done ("Där ja" is hard to translate so this is my own translation of it)
> I need to take a little break now
> Rest, I get a cramp here in my legs
> Give me 2 minutes and I will be back again
> Good



Thanks!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye and Kmora!

From instagram via The Library:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX-eTKZAK2q/?taken-by=cassandravonrosens

New video of Alex in Sweden shared today (August 19, 2017) on instagram!

Alex is saying: “Hello Cassandra, I stand here with your father, I heard that you are moving to the world’s most beautiful city, Visby (x) .

I just want to wish you luck on your studies. Study hard and take care.
(_Alex to Cassandra’s father: Right Dad?_)

Take care.”

Sources: Video: CassandraVonrosens instagram: “I promise I’ll take a hard ❤ @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard.”

Translation: Thanks, Sus, for the translation!


----------



## ellasam

I wonder how long he's going to be in Stockholm?…………… I'm going to be there Monday…… not like I'm going to run into him or anything.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Lucky you! I need to get back to Stockholm. One of these days.
As for how long he's going to be there, it depends, I suppose, when he's to start filming next. He said back in June he doesn't film until Autumn. Apparently Kill Team starts filming in early September and Hummingbird Project in October. I think the odds are good that he'll be there, or in the archipelago.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Lucky you! I need to get back to Stockholm. One of these days.
> As for how long he's going to be there, it depends, I suppose, when he's to start filming next. He said back in June he doesn't film until Autumn. Apparently Kill Team starts filming in early September and Hummingbird Project in October. I think the odds are good that he'll be there, or in the archipelago.




I'm going to be there for several days, any good restaurants? That aren't tourists traps?


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I wonder how long he's going to be in Stockholm?…………… I'm going to be there Monday…… not like I'm going to run into him or anything.


You never know  i hope you do run into him and then you can tell us about it   Thousands of fan photos prove  that people do run into him so why not you? 
The only problem is that he doesnt seem to stay in one place for more than 5 days )) but lets hope he is there this time. 
I'm sure the locals know where he prefers to hang out (restaurant bar etc..) even where the lives!! ))) Go to those places on your fırst day and keep fingers crossed. Have fun!!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> You never know  i hope you do run into him and then you can tell us about it   Thousands of fan photos prove  that people do run into him so why not you?
> The only problem is that he doesnt seem to stay in one place for more than 5 days )) but lets hope he is there this time.
> I'm sure the locals know where he prefers to hang out (restaurant bar etc..) even where the lives!! ))) Go to those places on your fırst day and keep fingers crossed. Have fun!!






Your mouth to Gods ears!!!!!


----------



## hjsameli

ellasam said:


> Your mouth to Gods ears!!!!!


He's in New York.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex in NYC today (August 23, 2017):





















































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2ou73h932/


----------



## VampFan

Surprised he's not in LA yet. I think Emmy voting ends soon. I haven't seen any push for his nomination. Even from him (via mag interviews, etc.) Although, I think he's understated in  pushing for the win. I have my  that he would win, but so far not a lot of push. The only good thing is that I haven't seen a lot of push from others in his category. Sorry for using the word push 10 times in this post. Too tired to think of a synonym. Haha.


----------



## ellasam

hjsameli said:


> He's in New York.




Crap………… story of my life


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Crap………… story of my life


Sorry Ellasam....


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> Crap………… story of my life



Even though Alex isn't in Sweden I hop you have a really fun time. 


BuckeyeChicago said:


> I nearly bought the month subscription through Amazon but decided not to.  It was the little things, like the scene from the second episode where he's in the car in front of the school and realizes that the time to meet the teachers and see the school was orientation, not that day. And he was just so furious, you could feel the malevolence from him. But it wasn't overdone, though. It could have gone into caricature but didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, (((((((hugs))) on the crappy ex.
> 
> There was a Hammarby home game today, Dada was there but I've not seen any evidence that Alex was there.



Sorry for the late reply, I am not on here as much as I would like to be, but thank you for the hugs just glad it's over.  Alex was amazing. I am still blown away. So convincing. He had people that couldn't relate to a situation like that feeling very uncomfortable.


----------



## Askarbb

VampFan said:


> Surprised he's not in LA yet. I think Emmy voting ends soon. I haven't seen any push for his nomination. Even from him (via mag interviews, etc.) Although, I think he's understated in  pushing for the win. I have my  that he would win, but so far not a lot of push. The only good thing is that I haven't seen a lot of push from others in his category. Sorry for using the word push 10 times in this post. Too tired to think of a synonym. Haha.



Thanks for providing us with the pics. He looks so good. I love how casual his style is.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Crap………… story of my life



It sucks, but at least you still have several days in Stockholm.

And if this article is true, Alex is no longer 'homeless':

*Actor Alexander Skarsgård Buys Pad in Manhattan’s East Village*
*The building is popular with celebrities*
BY LIZ LUCKING ORIGINALLY PUBLISHED ON AUGUST 24, 2017|

“True Blood” and “Big Little Lies” star Alexander Skarsgård has just spent $2.3 million on a loft-like, full-floor apartment in Manhattan’s East Village.
...

http://www.mansionglobal.com/articl...karsgard-buys-pad-in-manhattan-s-east-village


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It sucks, but at least you still have several days in Stockholm.
> 
> And if this article is true, Alex is no longer 'homeless':
> 
> *Actor Alexander Skarsgård Buys Pad in Manhattan’s East Village*
> *The building is popular with celebrities*
> BY LIZ LUCKING ORIGINALLY PUBLISHED ON AUGUST 24, 2017|
> 
> “True Blood” and “Big Little Lies” star Alexander Skarsgård has just spent $2.3 million on a loft-like, full-floor apartment in Manhattan’s East Village.
> ...
> 
> http://www.mansionglobal.com/articl...karsgard-buys-pad-in-manhattan-s-east-village


Its true. The article says they confirmed the news by checking city records.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Yeah, but I always feel like I have to put that disclaimer in. Interesting that it took some 6 months for his house buying in LA to become known, and really only after he mentioned it an interview, and he apparently hasn't even moved into to this yet, since he was checking into the hotel yesterday.
Nice neighborhood. It looks like a tiny apartment though. But a nice apartment.


----------



## Esizzle

Only one bedroom for all that money. Should have gotten at least 2 bedrooms for his friends and family.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
That what I thought, 'where's he going to put everyone!?' 
But it does say there's an area that can be converted to a 2nd bedroom. I'm presuming he'll find someway to fit in family/friends. Plus there's the option to convert part of the roof to a deck, which will add some nice outdoor space.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Even though Alex isn't in Sweden I hop you have a really fun time.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, I am not on here as much as I would like to be, but thank you for the hugs just glad it's over.  Alex was amazing. I am still blown away. So convincing. He had people that couldn't relate to a situation like that feeling very uncomfortable.




Thanks guys!!! I'll be in New York Monday…………… just JFK though


----------



## ellasam

I thought he already had a home in NYC? Didn't Alexa put up pictures in his apartment awhile back on her instagram?


----------



## Esizzle

He rented that apartment.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

HQs of Alex in NYC today (August 24, 2017):





































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2ezrke33e/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> I thought he already had a home in NYC? Didn't Alexa put up pictures in his apartment awhile back on her instagram?





Esizzle said:


> He rented that apartment.



I think the presumption had been that he'd already bought, but in September last year in one of the promo interviews for WoE he said said something that indicated he'd been renting all this time. And he's mentioned in couple of interviews this year about being 'homeless'.
So after 2 1/2 years of being in NYC he's finally got his own place*, which is probably a relief.

*With all the mortgage and $1900 a month co-op fees that involves. 




Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> HQs of Alex in NYC today (August 24, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/2ezrke33e/



Aww, he's got his 'I spot a pap' grump face on.
May he have a pap-free 41st today.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

A new birthday related clip from W Magazine:
https://twitter.com/wmag/status/901074446588432384?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## Esizzle

41 and looking better than ever!


----------



## VampFan

There's a picture that posted on Alex's insta. I can't believe how much he looks like his father.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Alright time for some gossip  i just read a comment on one of IG fan sights;  someone said that Alex's post of his friend in the red gliterry jacket with the "haters will hate" comment was a reply to Alexa's post. So ı looked to see that Alexa has posted a picture with Elvis t-shirt with caption "are you lonesome tonoght?"    this is kind of funny... it cauld be a coincidence of course but then maybe not !!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> There's a picture that posted on Alex's insta. I can't believe how much he looks like his father.



That's not Alex, that's his friend Jonas.



VEGASTAR said:


> Alright time for some gossip  i just read a comment on one of IG fan sights;  someone said that Alex's post of his friend in the red gliterry jacket with the "haters will hate" comment was a reply to Alexa's post. So ı looked to see that Alexa has posted a picture with Elvis t-shirt with caption "are you lonesome tonoght?"    this is kind of funny... it cauld be a coincidence of course but then maybe not !!



Probably nothing, he's not following her anymore IIRC and I don't think he cares about it.


----------



## VampFan

Oops. Well then Jonas looks just like stellan. To me at least. [emoji847]

The assumptions made remind me of picture and pop candies videos analysis back in the day. [emoji6]


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Alright time for some gossip  i just read a comment on one of IG fan sights;  someone said that Alex's post of his friend in the red gliterry jacket with the "haters will hate" comment was a reply to Alexa's post. So ı looked to see that Alexa has posted a picture with Elvis t-shirt with caption "are you lonesome tonoght?"    this is kind of funny... it cauld be a coincidence of course but then maybe not !!




I would agree with buckeye I don't think he cares, or is that petty, but you never know!!! I know the press said it ended on " good terms" … but she seems to be throwing some shade at him!!!!! Of course I would be pissed if he dumped me!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> Oops. Well then Jonas looks just like stellan. To me at least


Similar hairlines! 
He's had him on his IG before:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUn9Vf7AZUE/?hl=en&taken-by=rexdanger

As for the IG gossip, it's gossip. But I think that IG site might over analyzing it a bit.


----------



## Askarbb

She posted that yesterday so I doubt it is a response. Usually when people do something in response it is right after the person. Like Buckeye said he isn't following her so I am going to have to agree it isn't a response to her Instagram.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

1,100 sq feet's pretty tiny but I guess he really liked the apartment:

*BUYER:* Alexander Skarsgärd
*LOCATION:* New York City, NY
*PRICE:* $2,300,000
*SIZE:* (approx.) 1,100 square feet, 1 bedroom, 1 bathroom

*YOUR MAMA’S NOTES:* Word on the New York City celebrity real estate street is that Alexander Skarsgärd, star of “True Blood” and a 2017 Emmy nominee for his role as a beau-hunky but brutal domestic abuser on the hit mini-series “Big Little Lies,” faced competition so stiff for a floor-through apartment on a prime block in New York City’s East Village he coughed up $300,000 more than the $2 million dollar asking price. The stylishly bohemian and celeb-pedigreed fourth floor walk-up unit, in a building popular with artsy famous folk, is configured with just one bedroom and one bathroom but, as per marketing materials, is easily converted to a two-bedroom spread.

http://variety.com/2017/dirt/real-estalker/alexander-skarsgard-new-york-city-apartment-1202539069/


----------



## Esizzle

4th floor walk up? Can you imagine lugging groceries and luggage up every time. He must have loved it a lot to outbid and pay more.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm totally intrigued by the claw footed bathtub.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
My previous apartment still had the original claw-footed cast iron tub. It was nice. But he's not going to fit into that if he wants to take a bath. 

I do wonder if he'll any re-renovating. Not that he's going to post any of that on IG.

And a 4th floor walk up doesn't sound like fun, especially for movers.


----------



## jooa

According to articles (in Spanish http://www.elblogdecineespanol.com/?p=36856) 'The Kill Team' will start filming in September at one of the Canary Islands - Fuerteventura. I wonder if Alex will be able to appear at the Emmy Awards.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I wonder if he's still attached to TKT. Not that he couldn't film his part and then start filming THP in Montreal.

He's doing pre-production stuff on THP, the man in the blue shirt is Kim Nguyen, the director of THP. And the man in the red cap is Jesse Eisenberg.

I really want to see him at the Emmys either way.



Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> HQs of Alex in NYC today (August 24, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/2ezrke33e/



Kim Nguyen (from The Star)


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye, Jooa & Vamp!

From ASN via instagram:

A preview of Alex in *GQ Style Germany* (Fall 2017/Winter 2018) photographed by Terry Richardson:






"Sneak preview! The new GQ Style, the new cool!!! Out on thursday #alexander skarsgard #terry richardson #rafsimons #driesvannoten #thombrowne #danedehaan @gq_germany @gq #gqstyle #condenast @terryrichardson #GabrielKaneDayLewis #dylanbrosnan @piercebrosnanofficial #camerondallas #brandonthomaslee.”

-*tomjunkersdorf* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYX1FNpFgMa/?taken-by=tomjunkersdorf






"coming soon @alexander_skarsgard @terryrichardson #gq style germany."






"now @alexander_skarsgard by @terryrichardson and me @louisvuitton @rexdanger #gqstylegermany."

-*tobiasfrericks *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX8TB2ShNnB/?taken-by=tobiasfrericks

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYYAd-aBVHa/?taken-by=tobiasfrericks


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

On one hand it's nice to see him in another photo shoot. On the other hand why did it have to be shot by sleazebag Terry Richardson?
I kind of like the shirt though.


----------



## ellasam

Don't think I like that porn moustache !!!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Sleazebag making him look like a sleazebag. I didn't think it was possible to make him look unattractive ever, but they did.  Whoever did the styling for the shoot needs a smack to the head.  Those glasses.  Why?


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Sleazebag making him look like a sleazebag. I didn't think it was possible to make him look unattractive ever, but they did.  Whoever did the styling for the shoot needs a smack to the head.  Those glasses.  Why?




I would agree


----------



## VEGASTAR

Hahahah  So maybe when Alex said "Haters gonna hate"  he was thinking about the response he might get from this photo shoot (before anyone goes about the timing... may i just say that just because the pics were on ig today, doesnt mean it was shot today, it cauld have been shot on the 25th we don't know when.. besides i' m just joking). 
I'm just finding humour in all of this thats all. I'm not making  serious  assumptions . Just goofing around like Alex. Only he knows why he says what he says. Nobody else.  
As for these pics, I LOVE IT... i can see him enjoying it. It reminded me of his look in Diary of a teenage girl where he said it was his idea to have the moustache and he loved it.  It doesnt matter what he is wearing either he looks good everytime. I love him in womens clothing, i love him in his old jeans and crinkled tshirts and i definately love the 70' or 80's look. I think his personality shines through with that look in his eyes which is making him atractive no matter how people style him. I would love to have seen him dancing to Abba with this look on GQ mag. Only he can pull off those glasses. 

"Lovers will love"


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
This photoshoot was probably around 5 weeks ago, he was sporting the 'stache then:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1040#post-31551233

My reaction to the photos we've seen is because they sort of make him look like the photographer Terry Richardson. And Richardson is a sleaze. If they were by someone more talented and less sleazy I might like them more.

http://www.complex.com/style/2014/08/a-brief-history-of-terry-richardsons-worst-moments/
http://jezebel.com/why-im-finally-speaking-up-about-what-terry-richardson-1591353414

And Emmy voting ended yesterday, Emmys are on the 17th of September. Here's hoping Alex wins and is able to attend.


----------



## Esizzle

Why did Alex's team set him up with Terry? Thats beyond stupid. Terry is a pervert. Buckeye, I can bet you anything Alex will show up to the emmys. He will love the spotlight and exposure and is a favorite to win.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I don't think the photo shoot details were Alex's call, that would be the editorial people for GQ Style Germany.


----------



## Esizzle

I know GQ hired both Alex and Terry. Alex's team should have backed out or requested another photographer for his editorial. Terry is, lets say it nicely, not a good person.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> This photoshoot was probably around 5 weeks ago, he was sporting the 'stache then:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1040#post-31551233
> 
> My reaction to the photos we've seen is because they sort of make him look like the photographer Terry Richardson. And Richardson is a sleaze. If they were by someone more talented and less sleazy I might like them more.
> 
> http://www.complex.com/style/2014/08/a-brief-history-of-terry-richardsons-worst-moments/
> http://jezebel.com/why-im-finally-speaking-up-about-what-terry-richardson-1591353414
> 
> And Emmy voting ended yesterday, Emmys are on the 17th of September. Here's hoping Alex wins and is able to attend.



I am completely DISGUSTED. I appreciate you sharing those links. Now I know a bunch of things about Terry that I hadn't known. My initial reaction to seeing Alex was much like Vegastar. I was so amused and into it like his Diary of a teenage girls appearance. Now seeing Terry and reading about him I am cringing. I mean I don't know why more people aren't outraged. This quote alone “Like I've always said, it's not who you know, it's who you blow. I don't have a hole in my jeans for nothing.”
That is without any of the terrible things he has "allegedly" done. I still think Alex looks handsome and I love him with the whole 70's 80's vibe but I am going to have to agree with buckeye. I really wish a different photographer shot the pictures.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bad judgement call by Alex and his team IMHO - Terry Richardson is a gross, disgusting pervert and by agreeing to work with him celebs perpetuate his ability to get work. 

He's deeply entrenched in fashion with Anna Wintour and other major campaigns and that seems to give him carte blanche and an "untouchability" . The fact they've dressed Alex up to look like him does him no favours either.

People have choices - Alex and his team could have said no.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I do'nt know how much control/veto power Alex and his team  had, but someone, Alex, his team, whatever, should have said: different photographer please.
When the 'Uncle Terry' stuff really got publicized in spring/summer of 2014 there were publishers that decided not to work with him. But there were those that never stopped, and some probably started working with him again after the initial furor died down.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's a cr*p photographer as well - all over-lit and washed out.  This is a #Fail for Alex.  He's had plenty of other press for BLL and the Emmy's - there was no need to do this - even if it is a GQ cover.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I had no idea who the photographer was or anything about him. After reading  BuckeyeChicago's link I was shocked!!  Even more shocked and confused after googling for more info. I am still just trying to process all this information and are lost for words. But I will say this; I unfortunately like Alex a little less right now for accepting this project.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Oh, I still like him. But from all we know of Alex over the years, he's the antithesis of 'Uncle Terry'. So I don't know why Richardson was chosen for this project, and why Alex and his team didn't realize that it's not a good thing to be working with him, either artistically, because he sucks, or basic decency-wise.


----------



## VampFan

I am not a fan of that cover. He looks like a TR clone. As much as I dislike TR, he still photographs names. In the last year he's done covers of Rihanna, Emilia Clarke and Bella Hadid, so I guess he's still requested. I don't know the background for this shoot so I won't make a judgement, but will say, not liking that look. 

On a positive note, I have my fingers crossed for an Alex in a suit sighting at the Emmys to wash away the memory of these pictures.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Richardson is gross, period. Can't like anything about him working with that creep. And yes, it's another narcissistic Uncle Terry shooting himself styling.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> I am not a fan of that cover. He looks like a TR clone. As much as I dislike TR, he still photographs names. In the last year he's done covers of Rihanna, Emilia Clarke and Bella Hadid, so I guess he's still requested. I don't know the background for this shoot so I won't make a judgement, but will say, not liking that look.
> 
> On a positive note, I have my fingers crossed for an Alex in a suit sighting at the Emmys to wash away the memory of these pictures.



I think that's what bothers more specifically than Alex working with him: he really wasn't hurt that badly after the allegations came out 3 years ago. And it seems that he's doing just fine now, with the industry having decided it's in the past. Which says a lot more about the industry than it does about Alex.

The styling is by GQ's editor, Tobias Frericks, who just posted this:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYaSTwUBIXO/?hl=en&taken-by=tobiasfrericks

Alex could do more interesting photo shoots than Richardson.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

I thought Vogue had cut ties with Richardson? Are they still using him?

More from *GQ Style Germany* via ASN:





“The new GQ Style!

We are celebrating the American style and dedicating this GQ Style edition to the real, liberal America: from the farmer to the stars of young Hollywood to photography icon Terry Richardson. Interviews with Raf Simons, Dries Van Noten and Thom Browne. The title hero is Alexander Skarsgård.

The Tarzan and “True Blood” vampire in his coarsest roles, he exudes manhood, abandon. Sex, After this shoot is certain: He really is. This man wants to play.”

-GQ Style Germany

Source:  *GQ-Magazin.de*

http://www.gq-magazin.de/mode-stil/mode-news/gq-style-2017-2018







“new work alexander skarsgard by @terryrichardson and me @prada @rexdanger @artpartner #gqstylegermany.”

-*tobiasfrericks* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYaSTwUBIXO/?taken-by=tobiasfrericks


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Thanks Santress. Now I'm more concerned that someone out there thinks TR represents 'real' America. And agree, he's been more utilized in Bazaar than Vogue, but as of late, mostly art mags and style things. I can't decide if I find those burgundy leather pants disturbing....


----------



## Esizzle

Oh god more awful pics. I'm dreading what the interview and the rest of the spread is going to be like.
His body is unreal though.


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> I thought Vogue had cut ties with Richardson? Are they still using him?
> 
> More from *GQ Style Germany* via ASN:
> 
> View attachment 3809454
> View attachment 3809455
> 
> 
> “The new GQ Style!
> 
> We are celebrating the American style and dedicating this GQ Style edition to the real, liberal America: from the farmer to the stars of young Hollywood to photography icon Terry Richardson. Interviews with Raf Simons, Dries Van Noten and Thom Browne. The title hero is Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> The Tarzan and “True Blood” vampire in his coarsest roles, he exudes manhood, abandon. Sex, After this shoot is certain: He really is. This man wants to play.”
> 
> -GQ Style Germany
> 
> Source:  *GQ-Magazin.de*
> 
> http://www.gq-magazin.de/mode-stil/mode-news/gq-style-2017-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “new work alexander skarsgard by @terryrichardson and me @prada @rexdanger @artpartner #gqstylegermany.”
> 
> -*tobiasfrericks* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYaSTwUBIXO/?taken-by=tobiasfrericks




About vogue cutting ties, I think they did. Anna Wintour did after getting to many complaints from models about him.


----------



## ellasam

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress. Now I'm more concerned that someone out there thinks TR represents 'real' America. And agree, he's been more utilized in Bazaar than Vogue, but as of late, mostly art mags and style things. I can't decide if I find those burgundy leather pants disturbing....



I find the moustache more disturbing than the pants.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Thanks Santress. Now I'm more concerned that someone out there thinks TR represents 'real' America. And agree, he's been more utilized in Bazaar than Vogue, but as of late, mostly art mags and style things. I can't decide if I find those burgundy leather pants disturbing....



I am amused that they're using ASkars as a symbol of 'real' America. But not amused that they think that TR represents 'real, liberal America'.
How can TR be doing photo shoots for art magazine's when he's boring? Never mind, don't answer that.
I actually sort of like the burgundy pants.


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Another preview of Alex in the Fall 2017/Winter 2018 issue of *GQ Style Germany* shared today (August 30, 2017) on instagram:






“Alex by Terry. #out now #gq style @gq_germany #alexander skarsgard .
@terryrichardson @tobiasfrericks @prada."

-*marcuslucasgq* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYbWeFvgA20/?taken-by=marcuslucasgq


----------



## Askarbb

He actually uploaded a picture of himself on his own Instagram 

https://instagram.com/p/BYb9Wfugoig/


----------



## Askarbb

I wonder if it is a dig at Alexa considering she is always naming herself a fashion icon.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Probably not, it's not as if she's the only 'fashion icon' out there. They broke up over three months ago, I think at this point he's moved on. I don't think what he does on SM is being passive/aggressive toward her.
And Alex, that copier doesn't work with the paper tray out.
The thing is, this is his sense of humor. And if it were any other photographer...


----------



## Esizzle

He is calling Terry a fashion icon. What a pick for his first actual face post.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Don't think he's calling Terry a fashion icon. I would hope not. I think he's sarcastically referring to himself as a fashion icon, as he's the model in the shoot, and just tagging/whatever TR and GQ.
There's a juvenile aspect to Alex's humor, and this does fit in it with it.
I note that most people commenting on this shoot, whether on fan sites or Tumblr, don't seem to be bothered by TR. So either they don't remember or never knew about TR's reputation. We seem to be about the only ones actually mentioning it.
I'm presuming Alex's people know about TR's reputation. But how much does Alex know/remember from when these accusations came out 3 years ago? TR got married this year, he and his wife are the parents of twins so perhaps whatever side Alex saw during the shoot was the pervy/juvenile but happily married Dad TR, not the side that was shown when these accusations came out? (shrugs) I don't know.


----------



## callan23

honestly, I'm beyond disgusted. there are countless allegations against terry for his abuse of models and sexual misconduct, assault, harassment etc. this is not new. it really made me sick when i saw these photos. maybe its unfair, but working with sick ****s like terry does not bode well for your claim to be a decent guy.  all the instagram fangirls are all over the moon over the photos but they just make me sad. does anyone in hollywood have a backbone? is he just another sellout? its starting to feel like it. terry is not a nice human being. he is vile. how can you work with him?


----------



## callan23

Esizzle said:


> Why did Alex's team set him up with Terry? Thats beyond stupid. Terry is a pervert. Buckeye, I can bet you anything Alex will show up to the emmys. He will love the spotlight and exposure and is a favorite to win.


i could not agree more. either he's totally out of the loop (highly unlikely) or he's a fake. you can choose not to work with a sex predator, its not rocket science.  this was so disappointing. i thought he was one of the good ones. i feel like a sucker


----------



## callan23

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bad judgement call by Alex and his team IMHO - Terry Richardson is a gross, disgusting pervert and by agreeing to work with him celebs perpetuate his ability to get work.
> 
> He's deeply entrenched in fashion with Anna Wintour and other major campaigns and that seems to give him carte blanche and an "untouchability" . The fact they've dressed Alex up to look like him does him no favours either.
> 
> People have choices - Alex and his team could have said no.


EXACTLY. choice. we are the sum of our choices and this was an awful, insensitive, poor decision to put image and coverage over decency. he could have demanded another photogrpaher. too bad he seems to spineless. not an attractive quality.


----------



## Sillygal2007

Askarbb said:


> I wonder if it is a dig at Alexa considering she is always naming herself a fashion icon.



I say no because if you look at all Alex friends they always have "best fashion sense" "fashion icon" I believe they are mocking the fashion industry? I think he is just kidding around. 


callan23 said:


> honestly, I'm beyond disgusted. there are countless allegations against terry for his abuse of models and sexual misconduct, assault, harassment etc. this is not new. it really made me sick when i saw these photos. maybe its unfair, but working with sick ****s like terry does not bode well for your claim to be a decent guy.  all the instagram fangirls are all over the moon over the photos but they just make me sad. does anyone in hollywood have a backbone? is he just another sellout? its starting to feel like it. terry is not a nice human being. he is vile. how can you work with him?



Agreed. It made me really sad as well. It makes me think twice about what type of a guy Alex really is. In Hollywood you can't tell me word didn't get around. If it has gotten out in the media chances are it was around Hollywood first. If he knew and I have a good feeling he did, that makes him a bit sleezy. How would he feel if his sister was one of those models this happened to? Eija was a model at one point. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> I wonder if it is a dig at Alexa considering she is always naming herself a fashion icon.




It might be a slight dig……… I don't know but I don't think it ended as amicably as the press said!!!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Actually I don't think Alexander could choice the photographer.
He is promoting himself for the Emmys, everything he is doing now was set by his publicist. So I may not like the clothes but I don't think at all it's Alex's fault. Not the clothes, not the photographer.


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Actually I don't think Alexander could choice the photographer.
> He is promoting himself for the Emmys, everything he is doing now was set by his publicist. So I may not like the clothes but I don't think at all it's Alex's fault. Not the clothes, not the photographer.



I would agree


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> It might be a slight dig……… I don't know but I don't think it ended as amicably as the press said!!!



It may not have ended as amicably as their PR said but it's also his general sarcastic sense of humor. And not everything has to be about Alexa.



ScandiGirl83 said:


> Actually I don't think Alexander could choice the photographer.
> He is promoting himself for the Emmys, everything he is doing now was set by his publicist. So I may not like the clothes but I don't think at all it's Alex's fault. Not the clothes, not the photographer.



Not sure this Emmy promotion though, Emmy voting ended on Monday, the first still was released Tuesday, it doesn't promote him for that. And this isn't in line with the type of Emmy promotion HBO's had him do, it may be general promotion set up by his PR people.
As for veto power over a photographer he and his team may not have that, I don't know what sort of power he's considered to have in things like that.


----------



## Santress

More from the *GQ Style Germany* photo shoot:







new work alexander skarsgard by @terryrichardson @prada @rexdanger @artpartner #gqstylegermany






new work alexander skarsgard by @terryrichardson @Balenciaga @TomFord @rexdanger @artpartner #gqstylegermany

-*tobiasfrericks* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYczQfbhYHo/?taken-by=tobiasfrericks

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYcysrZB65l/?taken-by=tobiasfrericks











The new cool: GQ Fashion Director @tobiasfrericks met with #AlexanderSkarsgard and @terryrichardson on set in New York for the cover story of GQ Style – out now! #GQStyle @gq_germany

-*condenastgermany* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYc_DQZjN68/?taken-by=condenastgermany


----------



## a_sussan

Source:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdX7n2nQRc/?taken-by=alexanderskarsgard_usa_fans


----------



## a_sussan

Source:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdJK6pgd1U/?taken-by=kira_kira_alexander


----------



## a_sussan

Source:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdYl8PH5IT/?taken-by=alexanderskarsgard_usa_fans


----------



## ScandiGirl83

And what about this?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdY-rjj316/?taken-by=terryrichardsonon


----------



## a_sussan

Source:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdYWqwnqdc/?taken-by=alexanderskarsgard_usa_fans


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Source:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdX7n2nQRc/?taken-by=alexanderskarsgard_usa_fans



So one of the themes of this shoot was apparently: What would Alex be like in an office, bored and with access to a copier.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Another *GQ Style Germany* pic that is very similar to a previously shared photo:






Just a sec.... #alexanderskarsgard @gq_germany

-*terryrichardson* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdWKrgjqWj/?taken-by=terryrichardson


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It may not have ended as amicably as their PR said but it's also his general sarcastic sense of humor. And not everything has to be about Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this Emmy promotion though, Emmy voting ended on Monday, the first still was released Tuesday, it doesn't promote him for that. And this isn't in line with the type of Emmy promotion HBO's had him do, it may be general promotion set up by his PR people.
> As for veto power over a photographer he and his team may not have that, I don't know what sort of power he's considered to have in things like that.



Good point!


----------



## aerohead21

I have been crazy busy between my mom in the hospital, moving houses with toddlers, and the older two' school schedule so I've been out a while. I came back to get some stress relief and see some nice pics of Alex and this is what I find.

EWWW ALEX EWWWWWEEWWW NIGHTMARE VERSION OF ALEX!!!


----------



## aerohead21

I f*cking HATE Terry Richardson. He gives me the creeps and sets my PTSD radar on high alert.


----------



## Santress

More from the *GQ Style Germany* photo shoot:
















Copy that.#AlexanderSkarsgard @gq_germany

-*terryrichardson* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYd9s8PDRhr/?taken-by=terryrichardson


----------



## mal

aerohead21 said:


> I have been crazy busy between my mom in the hospital, moving houses with toddlers, and the older two' school schedule so I've been out a while. I came back to get some stress relief and see some nice pics of Alex and this is what I find.
> 
> EWWW ALEX EWWWWWEEWWW NIGHTMARE VERSION OF ALEX!!!


LOL!! Agree tho...


----------



## Esizzle

Ummm we (and Alex) could have done without this entire shoot. Where is the interview?


----------



## AnBuW

Alexander loves taking risks and trying new things and I really like this crazy side of him! It makes him so interesting and he himself for sure have a lot of fun and new energy when he's not closed in a box!  BUT ... this project is a huge disappointment, all of it, the concept, the photographer, the timing, his 'funny' faces  ... I do not like it, it makes me feel uncomfortable to think he agreed to do this and did with f****** enjoyment on his face. And please, guys, his PR team may have a lot to say, but in the end he's a grown-up man with a brain (soul and heart, quite sensitive as well) and he can use it! Ironically he still looks good, crazy motherf*****!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The interview is being translated.


----------



## jooa

Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård are heading to Montreal this fall to star in _The Hummingbird Project_ for Canadian filmmaker Kim Nguyen.

The two stars will play New York cousins who work as “high-frequency” traders who take on their old boss in a race to build a lucrative fiber-optic cable system from Kansas to New Jersey.

Cameras are scheduled to roll from Oct. 15 to Dec. 15.

Source: https://popgoesthenews.com/2017/08/...der-skarsgard-to-shoot-movie-in-montreal/amp/


----------



## Esizzle

So Kill Team in September and Hummingbird in October. Alex will stay busy for the rest of the year which is great.


----------



## Kitkath70

Here's my take on this photo shoot.  Alex has played perverts and nasty characters before and never comes off this gross.  The closest would be Monroe in DOaTG.  But with Alex's actions and words he was able to make Monroe sympathetic. That was Alex being his artistic self.  This Alex is two dimensional.  He's just the face and body.  The artist, if you want to call him that, is Terry and his creep element shows right through. They take hundreds if not thousands of photos at these shoots and these are the ones Terry and GQ chose.  They set up the story. We have no idea what Alex thought, if he enjoyed working with him or was just being professional and acting his way through it.  It's all speculation on our parts.  What I do know is that the pictures they chose skeeve me out. This makes me uncomfortable, but the S&M shoot he did years ago with the baseball bat and rubber gloves was provocative but not creepy in anyway. It should be the opposite.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Askarbb

Regardless of if he enjoyed working with him or not, he shouldn't have agreed to do it period. Being in Hollywood you can't tell me he didn't know. None of this he couldn't refuse excuses. He most absolutely CAN refuse to work with whomever he feels. That is why less famous models have refused to work with him. Someone of higher status(which Alex is)  has far more flexibility to refuse to work with anyone they don't want to. Sorry I am not giving him a pass on this. Disapointed in him.


----------



## callan23

Sillygal2007 said:


> I say no because if you look at all Alex friends they always have "best fashion sense" "fashion icon" I believe they are mocking the fashion industry? I think he is just kidding around.
> 
> 
> Agreed. It made me really sad as well. It makes me think twice about what type of a guy Alex really is. In Hollywood you can't tell me word didn't get around. If it has gotten out in the media chances are it was around Hollywood first. If he knew and I have a good feeling he did, that makes him a bit sleezy. How would he feel if his sister was one of those models this happened to? Eija was a model at one point. Pretty disappointing.


exactly. not that it should even require a personal connection to have empathy or decency regarding the issue but a good point. I'm a survivor, and seeing those photos by TR and Alex along for the ride, made me feel sick and sad. if he knew, and chose to work with him anyway, that is complicity. that is being a hollywood sellout choosing career over conscience and there is nothing sexy or admirable about that. I'm shocked and saddened and now feeling very stupid for believing he was one of the good ones. sad sad sad


----------



## callan23

Askarbb said:


> Regardless of if he enjoyed working with him or not, he shouldn't have agreed to do it period. Being in Hollywood you can't tell me he didn't know. None of this he couldn't refuse excuses. He most absolutely CAN refuse to work with whomever he feels. That is why less famous models have refused to work with him. Someone of higher status(which Alex is)  has far more flexibility to refuse to work with anyone they don't want to. Sorry I am not giving him a pass on this. Disapointed in him.


yes, this! he is the star not TR, and even if he could not get another photographer, then its basically that his principles can be removed for an added emmy push photo shoot? if so, thats pathetic. he is not powerless in this situation,  unlike the countless models who were abused.


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> I f*cking HATE Terry Richardson. He gives me the creeps and sets my PTSD radar on high alert.


theres a lot to hate. I'm a survivor and the photos made me sick. the complicity and tolerance let alone enabling that happens with men like TR is vomit inducing. he's not some talented guy he's a predator and well known at that.  you couldn't promise  me an emmy osscar or a million bucks to be int eh same room with him let alone participate in anything that would in any way be seen and endorsing this sicko. alex seems to possibly be another hollywood phony. only out for himself and mega thirsty with these creepy pics. they are not provocative or creative, they are straight up TR doppleganger crap. so creepy and intentionally so, which makes it even worse. like ha, see what i can do and still work high profile gigs? rape culture at work here.


----------



## callan23

AnBuW said:


> Alexander loves taking risks and trying new things and I really like this crazy side of him! It makes him so interesting and he himself for sure have a lot of fun and new energy when he's not closed in a box!  BUT ... this project is a huge disappointment, all of it, the concept, the photographer, the timing, his 'funny' faces  ... I do not like it, it makes me feel uncomfortable to think he agreed to do this and did with f****** enjoyment on his face. And please, guys, his PR team may have a lot to say, but in the end he's a grown-up man with a brain (soul and heart, quite sensitive as well) and he can use it! Ironically he still looks good, crazy motherf*****!


yes, he's 41 ****ing years old. people half his age have more sense. i refuse to give him a pass because he is talented and good looking. i swear, I've been blocked on a few instagrams for politely calling him out. most of these fans couldn't care less. he's attractive and thats all they care about. he's on a pedestal and for what? he's human and he did something awful.  i would love to see him straight up asked about this in an interview. if you're bold enough to work with TR and seem so thrilled to be "edgy" then you deserve to be  put  in the hot seat and asked the difficult bu t necessary question. I'm beside myself with all this. its triggering and sad. sad that most people just don't care as long as it doesn't affect them and that is tragic to me.


----------



## callan23

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Don't think he's calling Terry a fashion icon. I would hope not. I think he's sarcastically referring to himself as a fashion icon, as he's the model in the shoot, and just tagging/whatever TR and GQ.
> There's a juvenile aspect to Alex's humor, and this does fit in it with it.
> I note that most people commenting on this shoot, whether on fan sites or Tumblr, don't seem to be bothered by TR. So either they don't remember or never knew about TR's reputation. We seem to be about the only ones actually mentioning it.
> I'm presuming Alex's people know about TR's reputation. But how much does Alex know/remember from when these accusations came out 3 years ago? TR got married this year, he and his wife are the parents of twins so perhaps whatever side Alex saw during the shoot was the pervy/juvenile but happily married Dad TR, not the side that was shown when these accusations came out? (shrugs) I don't know.


you're being generous and you could be right. the only thing is that Alex has a team, pr etc whose job it is to know this stuff. image is everything and very calculated in hollywood, especially where awards are concerned. this reeks to me of rape culture. terry has gotten off the hook legally and alex is thirsty for that emmy so if an edgy photoshoot is going to help, he's all for it. i always found him to come off a bit insecure and thirsty in his own way and these photos are so creepy and TR like  I'm hoping he was just playing along but either way he is responsible for his choices and people are free to comment on those. personally, this has lowered him in my book and not that he cares but at the end of the day, you have to face yourself and your actions they speak louder than sweet soundbites in interviews where you pretend to be a good guy. you can't be that great of a guy who loves and respects women then turns around and works with a rampant misogynist and sex predator.  nope


----------



## Kitkath70

The shoot has unnerved me too.  Emmy voting is over so this shoot will do nothing for Alex in that regard.   I think putting him on the same level with sleazy Terry is too much. Alex is usually pretty sensitive to what he does and how that can be perceived. GQ should be responsible enough to not hire someone like Terry in the first place. There are many involved in these shoots. Stylists, creative directors, hair, makeup etc.  All had a hand in it. From Alex's Instagram, it's running about 20 to 1, with the majority thinking the photos are funny.  This is a German magazine so very few Americans will actually see it.  The argument will be that some are being too sensitive.  I think these images can definitely be a trigger.  Honestly if another photographer had taken them they would be funny and may have a lighter feel to them. Remember the Rolling Stone cover where Alex, Anna and Stephen are covered in blood.  Even that felt lighter than this.  It's how Terry shot and edited them that gives it such a creepy vibe.  They made him look like every perv I've ever encountered, especially when I was a teenager in the 80's.  Once you've known that feeling or had an experience of being sexually preyed upon, you will remember it forever.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Apparently he knows who Terry is. Here is one q&a from that translatrd interview ;
GQ: It seems like you are portraying a specific character on set today. Who do you want to portray?

AS: Oh, you mean I am playing somebody else? No, this is all pure impulse! The animal inside me comes out and wants to have fun. That is what I expect from a shoot with Terry.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Everybody knows who Terry Richardson is. He is very famous photographer.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I know that. If you had been reading everything said about the subject you would see that some people said maybe he didn't know - as an explanation to why he accepted this project.
Also, not evey knows .... not everybody livrs in USA and follows fashion industry


----------



## VEGASTAR

Some people were asking for the interview. I found it at the link below. Enjoy it guys.

http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com/post/164840032223/full-translation-of-the-gq-style-germany-interview


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I don't live in the US and I don't follow fashion world at all but I knew who this Terry is since ages. And no I don't read everything actually. 
I've read some here are not happy about the fact he has worked with Alex and about the style of the photoshoot.
Personally I don't care about what this Terry has done as it has got nothing to do with Alex. Even more I like a lot the shooting as it's different finally. Not the usual beautiful man to sell as object.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I figured that he knew who TR was, he's been famous for many many years, even if you didn't follow fashion/entertainment. It's whether or not he was aware of the allegations against him. And even if he was, did he have much, if any say in the choice of photographer?
I wanted a goofy photo shoot for Alex, I just didn't want it with TR.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I don't think he may say something against the photographer or the interviewer. He has got a job. That's all the matter.


----------



## Esizzle

Willing to or looking forward to working with someone who is a known sexual predator says something about Alex too, Scandigirl83. Alex talks about being a feminist but when it comes to his own career, "it's just a job?" I wonder if Eija had worked with someone like terry in her modeling career, Alex would have still done this job. 

The interview was boring. What was the point of this whole shoot again? I don't get it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That attitude is why predators like Roman Polanski, Woody Allen, Casey Affleck etc continue to get work.
$$$ over ethics. "Not my problem" = career progression.
Artistically, it's not even a good shoot.


----------



## Julia_W

I don't know why I feel the need to weigh in here with my opinion, but I do.  I am disappointed in Alex's choice, but I don't think one bad choice defines a person.  I would hate to be judged in totality by the worst thing I ever did.  Since I've been following him, this is the first time he has done something that made me question his values.  I've questioned his judgment a few times, but not his values. I want to see if there is a trend in his behavior.  The trend to this point is that he has been vocal about equality for women, and not just when it was related to a role. Actions speak louder than words for sure and there is no excuse for this one, but let's see what happens next before we totally write him off as an insensitive sellout. He shouldn't get a pass for this, but he should have a chance at redemption. Maybe some of the negative reaction to this photo shoot will get back to him and will serve as an eyeopener.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not writing Alex off, not at all.

But this is bad judgement and a misstep IMHO. If you talk about feminist issues, and power plays in relationships as well as Alex has in relation to DoaTG and BLL, then work with someone who clearly has notoriety in abusing his position of power for sexual acts/gratification/titillation - it just doesn't sit well.

The claims against Dirty Uncle Terry weren't quiet, they were splashed all over the news. Alex follows the fashion world. He's not a naive man.


----------



## Kitkath70

Definitely a misstep but nothing he can't recover from.  Hopefully it's a learning experience.  In my experience, many men who are more sensitive to women's causes still don't always get it unless they have had firsthand experience with a wife, mother, sister, girlfriend, or close friend that has been hurt or abused in someway and they are there to see the aftermath.  He's played predators and abusers, but it's make believe.  It's quite different when you have someone you love afraid to be alone or leave the house and watch their whole demeanor drastically change.   I'm not seeing a huge amount of backlash, but maybe enough will filter through and get to him.  As for the interview, why even bother?  Half that interview was questions asked a 1000 times before.  Over all the lack of creativity in this entire article is astounding.


----------



## jooa

I'm not happy that Alex was working with this 'creep' Terry Richardson but it's his job. I don't justify him for that but also I don't condemn him. In normal life there are similar situations all the time, you don't always work with those whom you like or respect, sometimes you just doing your job (best and fastest you can) with some people who arouse disgust in you, but that's life. Fashion word is a strange place. Sometimes it seems to me that those who are more fuc*ed up are more popular, noticed, appreciated, they never go away for good.
In the last few years TR shot some very prominent faces as Viggo Mortensen, Charlize Theron, Adam Driver, Clint Eastwood, Justin Theroux (who is also TR friend) and many more. He has even taken Barack ***** and Oprah Winfrey photos and comments and relations about his disgusting behavior have been known for many years. Here interesting article about TR and some stars who still are on his instagram with smiles on their faces and thumbs up http://www.refinery29.com/2013/03/44383/terry-richardson-celebrity-friends-pictures


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That may well be @jooa but I don't care who else he has worked with - it reflects badly on each and every one of them.
I feel the same when people I admire work with Woody Allen - Cate Blanchett for example. 
"It's his job" is a poor excuse but frequently used as a get out of jail free card for people who just don't want to be the one to stand up and say no.


----------



## BagBerry13

jooa said:


> I'm not happy that Alex was working with this 'creep' Terry Richardson but it's his job. I don't justify him for that but also I don't condemn him. *In normal life there are similar situations all the time, you don't always work with those whom you like or respect, sometimes you just doing your job (best and fastest you can) with some people who arouse disgust in you,* but that's life. Fashion word is a strange place. Sometimes it seems to me that those who are more fuc*ed up are more popular, noticed, appreciated, they never go away for good.
> In the last few years TR shot some very prominent faces as Viggo Mortensen, Charlize Theron, Adam Driver, Clint Eastwood, Justin Theroux (who is also TR friend) and many more. He has even taken Barack ***** and Oprah Winfrey photos and comments and relations about his disgusting behavior have been known for many years. Here interesting article about TR and some stars who still are on his instagram with smiles on their faces and thumbs up http://www.refinery29.com/2013/03/44383/terry-richardson-celebrity-friends-pictures


The difference in normal life is that people HAVE to do it to earn money. Most people aren't overpaid Hollywood actors who could sit out a job and have a spine to stand up to these people.
And this photo shoot did nothing. It wasn't a job. He didn't promote for the Emmy nomination (voting was closed by release), he hasn't any new films coming out and he definitely didn't tell us anything new. So I don't get the point of this shoot other than mingling with creeps.


FreeSpirit71 said:


> That may well be @jooa but I don't care who else he has worked with - it reflects badly on each and every one of them.
> I feel the same when people I admire work with Woody Allen - Cate Blanchett for example.
> "It's his job" is a poor excuse but frequently used as a get out of jail free card for people who just don't want to be the one to stand up and say no.


I have to disagree here. Unlike Terry Richardson Woody Allen was tried in a court of law. He had a trial and a judge decided on this. Additionally, Mia Farrow seems like a nutcase. Roman Polanski had a trial, was sentenced and is now fleeing prosecution. Casey Affleck was never tried in court but paid himself out of the situation (hooray capitalism) if I remember correctly. Terry Richardson used his power to never even land in court. One has to differentiate the creeps from the normal people. So I understand why people continue to work with Woody Allen because he had his time in court and shouldn't be paying for the rest of his life.


----------



## ellasam

Maybe his sister, who was a model, got a hold of him and said what the Hell were you thinking?!?!?!?


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Not to get off topic, but Bag, Woody Allen is getting the same side eye from me as Polanski because he wasn't tried. They didn't want to put his minor child through it. He did, however, lose custody for all three minor children he shared with Mia and that was in a court. I do agree that overall, choosing to do this one thing isn't damning, but hopefully not a trend. He raves about Lars von Trier who is not a shining example with women either, but he's no Terry Richardson.  Agree it wasn't a job, he didn't have to do it, and its probably his attempt to seem lighter and goofier than these dark roles. It seems from interviews that he was a bit surprised when BLL was so popular, and that cemented him with some people as connected with that character.


----------



## Esizzle

ellasam said:


> Maybe his sister, who was a model, got a hold of him and said what the Hell were you thinking?!?!?!?


He is 41 years old and been in the business longer than his sister has been alive. I doubt he listens to his sister or anyone else. All his decisions are his own. The only person I can see him taking advice from is his father.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Not to get off topic, but Bag, *Woody Allen is getting the same side eye from me as Polanski because he wasn't tried. They didn't want to put his minor child through it. He did, however, lose custody for all three minor children he shared with Mia and that was in a court.* I do agree that overall, choosing to do this one thing isn't damning, but hopefully not a trend. He raves about Lars von Trier who is not a shining example with women either, but he's no Terry Richardson.  Agree it wasn't a job, he didn't have to do it, and its probably his attempt to seem lighter and goofier than these dark roles. It seems from interviews that he was a bit surprised when BLL was so popular, and that cemented him with some people as connected with that character.


But I read in an article the kid got examined by a psychiatrist and even that person wasn't 100% sure it happened or Mia worked the kid. Losing custody isn't indicative for me of any guilt. Given what a show she always puts on I can see her pulling out all the tricks and the court going in her direction. Also they usually give custody to the mother.
I also don't get what's wrong with Lars von Trier other than actresses complaining about him. That wouldn't be the first director though that happened to.


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> He is 41 years old and been in the business longer than his sister has been alive. I doubt he listens to his sister or anyone else. All his decisions are his own. The only person I can see him taking advice from is his father.


I was joking……… I agree, he's a grown man, and he makes his own decisions.


----------



## aerohead21

I read an article that's floating around about the book Lolita and how it's not a love story at all, but a telling of a predator's sick version and that in fact, Lolita was the victim of sexual abuse. They referenced several moments in the book where the author eluded to this but no one picked up on it - instead the audience chose to imagine her as a pubescent vixen. It's us as a society who continue to be able to look past predatory behavior as funny or charming or "locker room talk", and see the women as wanting it or asking for it...this for that mentality. You want to be escalated in your career you'll give me "favors". You see it with "casting couches" as well. It's so deep in our society that Twilight was revered as a love story and made major bank. I'm sorry but if some creep stalked me and came in my room while I was sleeping every night for months I would not be in love - I'd be filing a restraining order or moving the F&$" away.


----------



## callan23

VEGASTAR said:


> Apparently he knows who Terry is. Here is one q&a from that translatrd interview ;
> GQ: It seems like you are portraying a specific character on set today. Who do you want to portray?
> 
> AS: Oh, you mean I am playing somebody else? No, this is all pure impulse! The animal inside me comes out and wants to have fun. That is what I expect from a shoot with Terry.


this was sad. i was holding out hope that he never met or knew him/of him. gross to see him so excited to work with a pervert piece of **** who abuses women. is this the real alex? methinks so.


----------



## aerohead21

ellasam said:


> I was joking……… I agree, he's a grown man, and he makes his own decisions.


I know that it's joking but I think you're actually sort of right here as he's often seen drinking or drunk and his mother is a recovering alcoholic. I'm not saying he's an alcoholic but I sure have to wonder why you'd be drinking the Budweiser in a photo shoot when you should be respecting your mom.


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> I read an article that's floating around about the book Lolita and how it's not a love story at all, but a telling of a predator's sick version and that in fact, Lolita was the victim of sexual abuse. They referenced several moments in the book where the author eluded to this but no one picked up on it - instead the audience chose to imagine her as a pubescent vixen. It's us as a society who continue to be able to look past predatory behavior as funny or charming or "locker room talk", and see the women as wanting it or asking for it...this for that mentality. You want to be escalated in your career you'll give me "favors". You see it with "casting couches" as well. It's so deep in our society that Twilight was revered as a love story and made major bank. I'm sorry but if some creep stalked me and came in my room while I was sleeping every night for months I would not be in love - I'd be filing a restraining order or moving the F&$" away.


great example! this is very telling of our society and culture. the  view of women is downright sick.


----------



## callan23

Kitkath70 said:


> The shoot has unnerved me too.  Emmy voting is over so this shoot will do nothing for Alex in that regard.   I think putting him on the same level with sleazy Terry is too much. Alex is usually pretty sensitive to what he does and how that can be perceived. GQ should be responsible enough to not hire someone like Terry in the first place. There are many involved in these shoots. Stylists, creative directors, hair, makeup etc.  All had a hand in it. From Alex's Instagram, it's running about 20 to 1, with the majority thinking the photos are funny.  This is a German magazine so very few Americans will actually see it.  The argument will be that some are being too sensitive.  I think these images can definitely be a trigger.  Honestly if another photographer had taken them they would be funny and may have a lighter feel to them. Remember the Rolling Stone cover where Alex, Anna and Stephen are covered in blood.  Even that felt lighter than this.  It's how Terry shot and edited them that gives it such a creepy vibe.  They made him look like every perv I've ever encountered, especially when I was a teenager in the 80's.  Once you've known that feeling or had an experience of being sexually preyed upon, you will remember it forever.


yes, i agree working with someone is not the same level of ****ed up as committing the same offenses, however, it is a message that you are not offended by their actions and how they treat people. that you are ok with it. this is not ok. TR is not the only photographer lets not act as if AS has zero power here. and honestly, one of the sickest parts of this is the reaction of like 90% of his fangirls, who put him on a pedestal and send nasty messages when you cal him out calmly. this kind of celeb adoration where they can do no wrong and their behaviors and actions are never questioned is so gross and scary.  i don't think AS is a terrible person or even remotely on level with TR, that being said, he is not as decent as i thought. he is self serving. TR gets attention for his wacky creepy pervy photos and actors love attention. even the ones who pretend they don't. that is what gets me. selling out your own morals for  more attention and buzz.  this screams thirsty on alex's part.


----------



## callan23

Esizzle said:


> Willing to or looking forward to working with someone who is a known sexual predator says something about Alex too, Scandigirl83. Alex talks about being a feminist but when it comes to his own career, "it's just a job?" I wonder if Eija had worked with someone like terry in her modeling career, Alex would have still done this job.
> 
> The interview was boring. What was the point of this whole shoot again? I don't get it.


you are so right. he chose career over conscience. its that ****ing simple. he says what people/fans want to hear but turns around and his actions completely contradict. you can't have it both ways.


----------



## aerohead21

It sucks when we see the flaws of the celebrity we are admiring. It's much nicer when they're actions fall in line with the fantasy we'd like to believe is true about them. The picture that was posted where he was in Italy and he had his finger in the private part of the three legged sculpture...that was crude. I was put off by that. Now seeing him with the copier pictures (the one where his penis is supposed to be on the glass) and having worked with TR...it just confirms that as a human being he's kind of thoughtless and potentially inconsiderate to the fact that the majority of his fan base are women. I may be wrong but I vaguely remember once in the past where he was working with a European director that his dad has worked with many times, saying it was an honor, and this guy has made some serious comments coming off like a nazi sympathizer. It's like...DUDE...THINK...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Definitely a misstep but nothing he can't recover from.  Hopefully it's a learning experience.  In my experience, many men who are more sensitive to women's causes still don't always get it unless they have had firsthand experience with a wife, mother, sister, girlfriend, or close friend that has been hurt or abused in someway and they are there to see the aftermath.  He's played predators and abusers, but it's make believe.  It's quite different when you have someone you love afraid to be alone or leave the house and watch their whole demeanor drastically change.   I'm not seeing a huge amount of backlash, but maybe enough will filter through and get to him.  As for the interview, why even bother?  Half that interview was questions asked a 1000 times before.  Over all the lack of creativity in this entire article is astounding.



I do think part his doing this, and his team saying yes, was cluelessness.
And the sad reality is that while TR did lose some work after the allegations in 2014, there were, and are, a lot of defenders, including a lot of women.
He's not getting a lot of backlash, but there were comments left on the IG photo that expressed dislike over TR being the photographer. I don't think he reads his comments, and I don't know if his team does at all though. It would be nice if they noticed and perhaps put more reflection into who they work with in the future.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> That may well be @jooa but I don't care who else he has worked with - it reflects badly on each and every one of them.
> I feel the same when people I admire work with Woody Allen - Cate Blanchett for example.
> "It's his job" is a poor excuse but frequently used as a get out of jail free card for people wh*o just don't want to be the one to stand up and say no*.



During this winter's awards seasons Brie Larson didn't come out directly say 'Casey Affleck isn't a good person' but her behavior toward him  when she had to present him awards did make clear she wasn't happy with him. It got noticed by the gossips, though whether it actually got noticed by the industry I have no idea.



aerohead21 said:


> I know that it's joking but I think you're actually sort of right here as he's often seen drinking or drunk and his mother is a recovering alcoholic.* I'm not saying he's an alcoholic but I sure have to wonder why you'd be drinking the Budweiser in a photo shoot when you should be respecting your mom*.



He didn't seem to have any issues in giving up alcohol for his Tarzan training. And why should he not drink in a photo shoot? It's not in front of his mother. Why would this be disrespecting his mother? If she were the type of recovering alcoholic who doesn't want other people drinking in front of them and he were doing that that would be disrespect. But we don't know that. The one Skarssibling we know has had problems with addictions is Gustaf and that's because he's been open about it.

And the director that Alex was talking about was Lars von Trier, who made that awful, stupid joke while at Cannes while premiering Melancholia.


----------



## aerohead21

Like I said, I'm not saying he is an alcoholic. Honestly, I doubt he likes Budweiser all that much because it's not a good beer, however in my own personal opinion I find it to be disrespectful to his mother to glamorize drinking - notice I said glamorize, not drink in front of her. Glamorizing is different than drinking in front of an alcoholic.


----------



## Sillygal2007

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I do think part his doing this, and his team saying yes, was cluelessness.
> And the sad reality is that while TR did lose some work after the allegations in 2014, there were, and are, a lot of defenders, including a lot of women.
> He's not getting a lot of backlash, but there were comments left on the IG photo that expressed dislike over TR being the photographer. I don't think he reads his comments, and I don't know if his team does at all though. It would be nice if they noticed and perhaps put more reflection into who they work with in the future.
> 
> 
> I feel like you are being a bit naive. No one in the Hollywood business is completely clueless. One of them not knowing about it maybe. ALL of them not knowing about it no. I still think Alex needs to be held responsible for his own actions. Doesn't make me dislike him but at the same time I am not going to let this slide.


----------



## Sillygal2007

Esizzle said:


> He is 41 years old and been in the business longer than his sister has been alive. I doubt he listens to his sister or anyone else. All his decisions are his own. The only person I can see him taking advice from is his father.


Umm I don't think the person was saying to listen to his sister, I think the person was asking how he would feel if one of the victims had been his own sister. Would he still have worked with him? I am curious to know the answer as well. How would he feel if one of the victims of TR was Eija? Even though you shouldn't have to equate the victims as being someone's sister. They are human beings and weren't treated like human beings.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk. There was a period in time TR got some bad press but then it sort of disappeared. I'm sure if Alex knows about TR's reputation as a photographer then he also knows his reputation as a sleezebag and drew his own conclusions. I'm sure if he had any serious qualms about it he would have backed out or requested a different photographer. Regardless he settled any issues he may have had with it and played the part of an appreciative muse for TR's photo shoot.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I know that it's joking but I think you're actually sort of right here as he's often seen drinking or drunk and his mother is a recovering alcoholic. I'm not saying he's an alcoholic but I sure have to wonder why you'd be drinking the Budweiser in a photo shoot when you should be respecting your mom.


I could be wrong but hasn't Alex said his favorite book is Lolita?!?!?


----------



## aerohead21

I think he did, actually....uhhhhhh uhhhhh and not that I know any of his dating history outside of KB and AC but they both looked like "budding" young girls with their too skinny frames...

Not even trying to imply Alex is a child predator, please don't think I am!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Stop!!  Questioning his working with TR is one thing and rightfully so, but don't try to connect dots that don't line up.  It's like saying because he kissed a guy or two on TB and dressed in drag he must be gay.  Let's just discuss the current issue and not turn it into something it's not.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah, the issue is Terry Richardson and working with him. And that's problematic but it's indicative only of a bad choice IMHO with who he's chosen to work with and nothing more (I do wish he'd said no because I really detest TR and everything he is)

Lolita _is_ a classic. It's content disturbing, but it's also contextual in that many view it also as about Europe's relationship with the United States - we studied the book at school, and it's a multi-layered story.

Much as Orwell's_ Animal Farm _or _Lord of the Flies_ by Golding touches on disturbing subjects and sometimes the grotesque, they are never the less important works of literature.

Humbert is a deplorable creature, yet readers often find empathy with him even as they are disgusted - because the writing is so good - Alex also speaks about finding characters such as these interesting and meaty.  It's obscene and it's a masterpiece. Humbert is not defined as a hero, he's pathetic - and a murderer, and a pedophilic predator.

He's been seen reading many books _The Serious Game _by Hjalmar Söderberg, _Hot, Flat, and Crowded: Why We Need a Green Revolution — and How It Can Renew America_ - does that mean he's a tragic romantic or a strident enviromentalist?

I read _American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis and _Dirty Weekend_ by Helen Zahavi - it doesn't mean I'm a serial killer...lol


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC on Friday (September 1, 2017):













































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2xhrtplye/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

deleted due to  technical issues. tPF seems to be getting very funking with quoting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> I think he did, actually....uhhhhhh uhhhhh and not that I know any of his dating history outside of KB and AC but they both looked like "budding" young girls with their too skinny frames...
> 
> *Not even trying to imply *Alex is a child predator, please don't think I am!!



Except to me the content, context and tone of your last few comments make it seem like you're trying to imply many things.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, the issue is Terry Richardson and working with him. And that's problematic but it's indicative only of a bad choice IMHO with who he's chosen to work with and nothing more (I do wish he'd said no because I really detest TR and everything he is)
> 
> Lolita _is_ a classic. It's content disturbing, but it's also contextual in that many view it also as about Europe's relationship with the United States - we studied the book at school, and it's a multi-layered story.
> 
> Much as Orwell's_ Animal Farm _or _Lord of the Flies_ by Golding touches on disturbing subjects and sometimes the grotesque, they are never the less important works of literature.
> Humbert is a deplorable creature, yet readers often find empathy with him even as they are disgusted - because the writing is so good - Alex also speaks about finding characters such as these interesting and meaty.  It's obscene and it's a masterpiece. Humbert is not defined as a hero, he's pathetic - and a murderer, and a pedophilic predator.
> He's been seen reading many books _The Serious Game _by Hjalmar Söderberg, _Hot, Flat, and Crowded: Why We Need a Green Revolution — and How It Can Renew America_ - does that mean he's a tragic romantic or a strident enviromentalist?
> 
> I read _American Psycho_ by Bret Easton Ellis and _Dirty Weekend_ by Helen Zahavi -* it doesn't mean I'm a serial killer...lol[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the focus should be on why he made a stupid photo shoot choice and hoping this isn't something that he does again.


Do we know that for sure? 
I read a lot on nationalism, genocide and fascism. Doesn't mean that I support those things.
Alex reads a lot, he's also said that one of his favorite books is Master and Margarita. His book likes, like almost anyone's book likes, can probably be easily over-interpreted.

And yes, the focus should be on why he made a stupid photo shoot choice and hoping this isn't something that he does again

And thanks for the new pics Santress, he looks delightfully fluffy.


----------



## callan23

the sad thing about lolita is that so many people feel pity and sympathy towards the rapist, yes a child rapist, rather than the victim. that is so reflective of our society and its sickening. read this article. sums it up and is gut wrenching to know that so many people are more inclined to automatically empathize with a predator than with a victim. this is our culture right now.  i wish he would at least address the controversy of this photo shoot but he will take the cowardly way out and ignore it until it fades i mean there are so few people actually calling him out that its easy to ignore. his fangirls are very much like ***** supporters in that nothing their "guy" does can be wrong, no matter what.  very sad and scary. 



http://2zelda.blogspot.com/2011/03/we-need-to-talk-about-lolita.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We're off-topic now but that's one article. Yes, he's (Humbert) a pedophile.  I don't think people feel sorry for him at all. The best writers see the humanity in even the most wretched, vile characters.  Lolita is written from Humberts POV so we know from the beginning his viewpoint is skewed and full of messed up justification..


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!  He looks lovely!  it's funny, in the gym video Alexander Stocks posted a week or two ago, I thought he looked thinner than usual, but in his street clothes he looks like he is bulking up for a role again.  He may just have on his Tarzan size clothes.


----------



## Sillygal2007

aerohead21 said:


> I think he did, actually....uhhhhhh uhhhhh and not that I know any of his dating history outside of KB and AC but they both looked like "budding" young girls with their too skinny frames...
> 
> Not even trying to imply Alex is a child predator, please don't think I am!!



I mean I think Alex made a bad choice in working with Terry there really is no denying that, but that doesn't make him a pedophile. That is exactly what you were implying. Especially if you felt the need to say you weren't implying that. I won't even make excuses or be naive about it. He made a very big mistake.  As for the body thing that doesn't make someone a pedophile, he  has a type it is true. I don't think KB was as sickly skinny as AC. AC looks like an unhealthy skinny where as to KB just looked petite. The difference is muscle tone. Kate still had muscle where Alexa didn't have any, anywhere.


----------



## aerohead21

Guys, I'm joking. Bad joke!! I'm fully aware it's an awfully big jump to say Lolita is his favorite book and dating skinny girls makes him a child predator.


----------



## aerohead21

It was just getting heavy in here with our mutual disgust of TR and disappointment in Alex.


----------



## Julia_W

aerohead21 said:


> It was just getting heavy in here with our mutual disgust of TR and disappointment in Alex.


So to keep things from getting too heavy, let's  concentrate on the fact that you can see a tiny bit of taut tummy in the new pics that Santress so kindly posted for our enjoyment.


----------



## aerohead21

I was wondering if those were some black boxers under those jeans  and he trimmed his goatee


----------



## Esizzle

Nice pics! Wonder when Alex will head over to Spain.


----------



## Santress

More of Alex out and about in NYC. These are probably also from Friday (September 1, 2017):





























Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2ywfi7u3q/


----------



## AnBuW

Well, he disappointed all (or almost all) of us with this TR/GQ photoshoot, but I really hope he learnt his lesson and knows better now. Humans make mistakes and humans forgive.
Anyway, less than 2 weeks till Emmys  #teamalexander


----------



## Esizzle

Everyone is predicting for Alex to win and I am scared it is going to jinx him. Regardless of if he wins or not, his work is recognized and we get to see Alex all dressed up and fancy.


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex in Beverly Hills, California (September 5, 2017):








The 41-year-old actor was spotted heading to Il Pastaio for lunch with a friend on Tuesday (September 5) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Source:  *Just Jared
*
http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/05/alexander-skarsgard-looks-cool-in-shades-while-out-to-lunch/


----------



## Esizzle

What is he doing in Los Angeles?! Is he still attached to the kill team?

Looking really good btw


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Everyone is predicting for Alex to win and I am scared it is going to jinx him. Regardless of if he wins or not, his work is recognized and we get to see Alex all dressed up and fancy.



He is favored to win and it makes me nervous! 



Esizzle said:


> What is he doing in Los Angeles?! Is he still attached to the kill team?
> 
> Looking really good btw



IT is premiering tonight in LA, he may be there to support Bill. I'm presuming he's still attached to KT, but I've not heard anything either way.


----------



## Santress

More MQ/Semi-HQs from today in Beverly Hills (September 5, 2017, California):










Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

The dynamic trio at tonight's premiere of IT! (September 5, 2017)







Triple Skarsgard at @ITMovieOfficial premiere.

https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/905247603574456321






Alexander and Bill Skarsgard arrive at @ITMovieOfficial premiere

https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/905247339199119360






Brotherly love at the #ITMovie premiere #BillSkarsgard #Pennywise tonight at 10pm @KTLA

https://twitter.com/ktlaENT/status/905247310153621504






Three Skarsgard brothers at @itmovieofficial premiere. #alexanderskarsgard #billskarsgard#gustafskarsgard #itmovie 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYrpae2nykJ/?taken-by=chinesetheatres


----------



## Esizzle

That is seriously so cute. Alex and Gustav look so proud of Bill.


----------



## Santress

More:






https://twitter.com/ITMovieOfficial/status/905264367561654272






https://www.instagram.com/p/BYrxikvjO0A/?taken-by=lestudiophoto


----------



## Esizzle

I wasnt expecting Alex (or Gustav) to show up for this premiere so it is such a nice surprise. They all look good. Such nice big brothers. I wish Stellan had showed up too.


----------



## Santress

HQs:











http://billskarsgard.com.br/galeria/thumbnails.php?album=218


----------



## Santress

More HQs:













































































Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/fpk3z3xi/


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/fpk3z3xi/






“ Brotherly love  ❤️  at the #ITMoviepremiere! #Skarsgards.”

-*fandango* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYr3luoBgTb/?taken-by=fandango


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> I wasnt expecting Alex (or Gustav) to show up for this premiere so it is such a nice surprise. They all look good. Such nice big brothers. I wish Stellan had showed up too.


I am not surprised Gustaf was there, I am surprised Alex was there. The last I had seen he was in Sweden? Maybe NY? I forget which but I knew Gustaf had been in LA for a while, it wouldn't be like him to not show up to Bills movie premiere. I wish Stellan showed to but I am pretty sure he is in Sweden.


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/f71me8x2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/f71me8x2/


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1qjurzaue/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1qjurzaue/

One more shot of the Skarsgard brothers at tonight's @ITMovieOfficial premiere,







https://twitter.com/ChineseTheatres/status/905283801546412032






-*youngbeardo* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsB6G6hSjr/?taken-by=youngbeardo






Met #alexanderskarsgard at the IT premiere tonight! #it #trueblood #hollywood #premiere #scarymovie #horror #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan @rexdanger

-*gregsmeltzer* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsLF2-AdOi/?taken-by=gregsmeltzer


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from Tuesday (September 5, 2017) in Beverly Hills:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2cx60yrl2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2cx60yrl2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1oswvri92/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1oswvri92/


----------



## AnBuW

So good to see 3 of them together! I like their brotherly love & support. Alexander is the oldest one, but he's the biggest goofball for sure! Tarzan premiers were always quite serious, no silly poses, funny faces, but since September WOE he's always so goofy when he hits the red carpets. He has to be more serious on Emmys red carper 
Anyway, I think he looks a little bit tired, maybe some stress, emotions etc ... His pupils are so so small, it's crazy!


Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> I am not surprised Gustaf was there, I am surprised Alex was there. The last I had seen he was in Sweden? Maybe NY? I forget which but I knew Gustaf had been in LA for a while, it wouldn't be like him to not show up to Bills movie premiere. I wish Stellan showed to but I am pretty sure he is in Sweden.



Alex was in NYC on Friday, and I think the presumption was that if he's still attached to Kill Team he'd be heading for Spain, since they start filming there this weekend. But either he's not attached or he was able to delay arriving until after this. I'm glad he got to go, IT is projected to have a very strong box office weekend this weekend, it's a big deal for Bill, and he's getting good notices.
I think Stellan would have been there, but his Borg movie premiered Monday and I think he's got to get ready for Mama Mia II.
Gurra's styling is nice, Bill's is not quite as good and oh, Jeanne Yang you just can't style Alex correctly can you?


----------



## Esizzle

Lol so hard at Alex's antics. He is doing his best to embarrass bill hahahaha.


----------



## Santress

Alex definitely had the most fun on the red carpet.

More HQs from last night's *IT* premiere (September 5, 2017, LA):



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?galID=S120001010D1504717635935627&n=1


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?galID=S120001010D1504717635935627&n=1


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?galID=S120001010D1504717635935627&n=1


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010K1504717690934963


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010K1504717690934963


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008G1504717730938506


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008G1504717730938506


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008G1504717730938506


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005U1504717764932116


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005U1504717764932116


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005U1504717764932116


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress for all these new pics! I hope pics and videos from afterparty surface too


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More from yesterday in Beverly Hills, California (September 5, 2017):



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005F1504718288938642


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005F1504718288938642


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa.







#skarsgard #brothers #actors #skarsgardbrothers #usa #la #stephenking #it #premiere #warnerbrothers #hollywood #california #barryking #gustafskarsgard #vikings #billskarsgard #pennywise #pennywisetheclown #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #love #thelegendoftarzan #peace #awesome #citizenoftheworld #summer #heatwave






#gustafskarsgard #billskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #brothers #skarsgardbrothers #actors #la #summer #stephenking #it #premiere #hollywood #warnerbros #newlinecinema #horror #movies #pennywisetheclown #clowns #vikings #floki #biglittlelies #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #citizenoftheworld #peace #love #barryking #barrykingla

-*barrykingla* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsPlBKF738/?taken-by=barrykingla

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsXznzl_l6/?taken-by=barrykingla
















#AlexanderSkarsgard had the best time photobombing his younger brother #BillSkarsgard at the premiere of #ITMovie! (: FilmMagic) ⠀

-*entertainmenttonight* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYtTY8OhHM3/?taken-by=entertainmenttonight


----------



## Santress

"Favs."

-*rushzimmerman *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsPk41hhlW/?taken-by=rushzimmerman






"Few more shots from #it premiere last night!!!! Saw the bullies!!! And met #alexanderskarsgard 
Thanks for the pic!"

-*nottheonlysolo* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYtwrWOBXNy/?taken-by=nottheonlysolo


----------



## aerohead21

This is the goofy side I prefer seeing out of him. The immature side just frustrates me because he's too old to act like that in my opinion. Save that for private. Anyway, I thought he looked ok until I saw the clothes up close...not bad though. And Bill is so adorable  I watched him in Hemlock Grove and he's good. I enjoyed him there so I'm not surprised he's doing well already. I'm curious to see where his career goes with IT.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


>




The one at the restaurant, how many is that, four paps? He's lucky that he gets to be ninja now more often than not, but those few seconds with the paps must drive him up a wall.




Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Jooa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #skarsgard #brothers #actors #skarsgardbrothers #usa #la #stephenking #it #premiere #warnerbrothers #hollywood #california #barryking #gustafskarsgard #vikings #billskarsgard #pennywise #pennywisetheclown #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #love #thelegendoftarzan #peace #awesome #citizenoftheworld #summer #heatwave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #gustafskarsgard #billskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #brothers #skarsgardbrothers #actors #la #summer #stephenking #it #premiere #hollywood #warnerbros #newlinecinema #horror #movies #pennywisetheclown #clowns #vikings #floki #biglittlelies #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #citizenoftheworld #peace #love #barryking #barrykingla
> 
> -*barrykingla* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsPlBKF738/?taken-by=barrykingla
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsXznzl_l6/?taken-by=barrykingla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard had the best time photobombing his younger brother #BillSkarsgard at the premiere of #ITMovie! (: FilmMagic) ⠀
> 
> -*entertainmenttonight* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYtTY8OhHM3/?taken-by=entertainmenttonight



The brothers looked like they were having fun on the red (black) carpet.
Alex looks good with that scruff.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*The Skarsgard Brothers Are a Three-Headed Suit Monster*
Three handsome Swedes, three great ways to suit up.

Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgard has a number of sons, at least three of whom are actors: Gustaf (36), Bill (27), and Alexander (41). But this isn't an old-timey Swedish folktale. It's a story about a stylish family. All three sons descended on the red carpet last night to celebrate the youngest Skarsgard’s new movie, _It_, in which he plays a most terrifying Pennywise. All three men stand 6’4” tall and have sparkling Siberian Husky eyes, and all three can wear a suit damn well, too. If you haven’t exactly snapped out of cargo-shorts mode just yet, the photo of these three standing together looking like they’re about to storm down a runway and/or annihilate a pitch meeting should help.

But this isn't just thanks to some recessed Skarsgard suit-wearing gene. There’s a more practical lesson here: the three brothers represent three different, all equally respectable ways to suit up right now.

Gustaf is the minimalist in the group, accessorizing his slim dark suit with nothing but some chest hair and a signet ring. If you want to look like the guy who signs the checks, follow his lead. Bill’s layered-up Prada look, meanwhile, is the ultimate young-guy fashion play—what to wear when you’ve got (or want) the top job in a creative field. Given that Alex is the oldest—and the most famous—it seems fitting that he played the part of the superstar. His double-breasted Ermenegildo Zegna Couture suit even manages to steal some attention away from Bill’s out-there ‘fit, which says a lot. Want to look like you're on a first-name basis with the oldest, coolest tailors in all of Italy? Peak lapels are your answer.
But the Skarsgards aren't just one-suit ponies. They're ready and willing to out-dress you in other style arenas, too. Bill’s ‘fit on Jimmy Kimmel yesterday—a soft leather bomber, not-too-skinny black jeans, and suede boots—is the kind of off-duty style that outclasses vacation shirts and graphic tees. If you want to give onlookers chills when you walk by, wear this exact outfit, down to the not quite blacked out shades. That, and find a day job that involves you playing child-eating clown.
https://www.gq.com/story/skarsgard-brothers-bill-alex-suits


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> "Favs."
> 
> -*rushzimmerman *instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYsPk41hhlW/?taken-by=rushzimmerman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Few more shots from #it premiere last night!!!! Saw the bullies!!! And met #alexanderskarsgard
> Thanks for the pic!"
> 
> -*nottheonlysolo* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYtwrWOBXNy/?taken-by=nottheonlysolo



Love that Alex is indoctrinating his brother.
Into the jack mcbrayer cult


----------



## jooa

According to Bill Alex flew to LA only for Bill and 'It' premiere so he probably returned to NY or immediately flew to Spain.
https://theinsider.com/alexander-skarsgard-scares-his-brother-bill-at-it-l-a-premiere-917c8a501145


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Possibly LA-NYC-Zurich-Tenerife:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvrRyTFSya/?taken-by=jlugaric

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvidKSAaeQ/?hl=en&taken-by=rexdanger


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Here's the *Zürich Airport* pic (September 7, 2017, Switzerland):






“ Alexander Skarsgard aka. Tarzan and the amazing Charlotte ♥️. #amzing actor #aleksander skarsgard #tarzan #vips on board #los angeles #zurich #lovemyjob #nicepax #flight crew #flight attendant #airline crew #purser #good life #life as a flight attendant #first class.”

-*jlugaric* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvrRyTFSya/?taken-by=jlugaric

Another fan pic from the *IT* premiere (September 5, 2017, Los Angeles):






" #alexanderskarsgard ."

-*mayraaltyra* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvndXOnbjA/?taken-by=mayraaltyra


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *IT* premiere (September 5, 2017, Los Angeles):



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004I15048033402020


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004I15048033402020


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006A1504803377355


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006A1504803377355


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008K15048033775548


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008K15048033775548


----------



## aerohead21

They describe Bill's style as a young guy's style...first, he's 27. To the rest of us that's an adult  and second, it reminded me of what Alex used to wear back in the day!! Like, aww Bill's still learning how to dress Hollywood style. I love seeing foreigners dress for red carpets in the beginning because their style sense is generally quite different from ours as Americans.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for all the new pics Santress. When it rains, it POURS with Alex pics haha! 

Zurich?! What is he doing in Zurich? Was it just a stop over on his way to Spain?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Zürich was just a layover to the Canary Islands, they're filming KT on the island of Fuerteventura. IIRC five years ago he was on the island of Lanzarote for a day or two before sailing across the Atlantic.
Here's hoping he gets a return trip to LA next weekend for the Emmys.


----------



## jooa

*Salma Hayek joins 'The Hummingbird Project'*
*Salma Hayek, fresh off an end-of-summer box office reign in North America with The Hitman’s Bodyguard and a solid run with Beatriz At Dinner, has joined the cast of Kim Nguyen’s high-speed drama The Hummingbird Project.*

HanWay Films represents international rights in Toronto and CAA handles the US, while Elevation Pictures will distribute in Canada. Production is set to commence in October in Montreal.

Hayek will play Linda Raulston, the ruthless former boss of two ambitious high frequency traders played by previously announced Jesse Eisenberg as Anton and Alexander Skarsgård as Vincent.

As Anton and Vincent attempt to strike gold and build a fibre optic cable from Kansas to New Jersey, Linda tries to beat them to it. The men ultimately find redemption at the end of their line, not through money, but through family and reconnecting to the land.

Nguyen, in selection in Toronto with _Eye On Juliet, _will direct_The Hummingbird Project_ from his screenplay and reunites with regular producer Pierre Even of Item 7 in Montreal. Belgium’s Belga Films is on board as co-producer, and Brian Kavanaugh-Jones and Fred Berger of Automatik serve as executive producers with Heidi Levitt.

Nguyen’s upcoming film _Eye On Juliet_ plays in Venice Days section and screens in Toronto’s Special Presentations programme on Tuesday.

source: https://www.screendaily.com/news/salma-hayek-joins-the-hummingbird-project/5122192.article


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Salma Hayek? Excellent, I quite like her. Though she's playing their former boss I hope for some scenes together.


----------



## Santress

That is great news! I like Salma too.

Another fan photo from the *IT* premiere (September 5th, Los Angeles):







#alexanderskarsgard #hollywood #hollywoodroosevelt #sweden #trueblood #fashion #onsie #usarmy #suit #itmovie #skarsgard #billskarsgard

-*rushzimmerman* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BY1OED7B1bb/?taken-by=rushzimmerman


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!  Cool shot. He definitely has a wide range of friends I don't know that much about Rush other than she's an athlete turned photographer.  Does anyone know how they became friends?


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!  Cool shot. He definitely has a wide range of friends I don't know that much about Rush other than she's an athlete turned photographer.  Does anyone know how they became friends?




I don't know anything about her, but damn she's tall!!


----------



## Santress

Re: Rush, remember this pic from 2014? I think there is a Henry Alex Rubin and Caroline Winberg connection.



Santress said:


> Another just uploaded today (April 5, 2014):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: * rushzimmerman* @ instagr.am)
> 
> ^Is that the ice hockey player?
> She has over 3000 followers and seems to know Henry Alex Rubin and Caroline Winberg.


----------



## Santress

...and another fan pic from the *IT* premiere (September 5, 2017, LA):






Alexander Skarsgård 亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 from The Legend of Tarzan 泰山傳奇 @ It (牠 aka 小丑回魂) Red Carpet Premiere 紅地毯 at TCL CHINESE THEATER 中國戲院 on 9/5/2017. He is brother of Bill Skarsgård 比爾·史柯斯嘉。

#alexanderskarsgard #亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 #thelegendoftarzan #泰山傳奇
#BillSkarsgård #比爾史柯斯嘉 #Pennywise #跳舞小丑 #潘尼懷斯 #billskarsgard #牠 #小丑回魂 #tclchinesetheatre #中國戲院 #itmovie #史蒂芬金 #StephenKing #電影 #恐怖電影 #恐怖片 #horror #horrormovies #scary #紅地毯 #紅毯 #premiere #alexanderskarsgård

Alexander Skarsgård from The Legend of Tarzan @ It (it aka clown back to the soul) Red Carpet Premiere at TCL CHINESE THEATER on 9/5/2017. He is brother of Bill Skarsgård .

#alexanderskarsgard # Alexander Scorska #thelegendoftarzan # legend of Mount Tai
# BillSkarsgård # Bill Scorska # Pennywise # dancing clown # Pannivus # billskarsgard # it # clown back to the soul # tclchinesetheatre # Chinese cinema #itmovie # Steven King #StephenKing # movie # horror movie # horror film #horror #horrormovies # scary # red carpet # red carpet #premiere # alexanderskarsgård

-*chusterchu* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BY1eRi7n7t7/?taken-by=chusterchu


----------



## VEGASTAR

Well Dada is in Madrid )) 
The inseparable duo....partners in crime...


----------



## jooa

^^  I guess Dada is Alex's only friend who has no permanent job and is not working anywhere, from time to time he will record some music and give live concerts. I also think that Dada occasionally works as Alex PA on film sets in Europe and thus earns money. I always wondered if he was this unemployed best friend about whom Alex has been talking for years.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> ^^  I guess Dada is Alex's only friend who has no permanent job and is not working anywhere, from time to time he will record some music and give live concerts. I also think that Dada occasionally works as Alex PA on film sets in Europe and thus earns money. I always wondered if he was this unemployed best friend about whom Alex has been talking for years.


I think he might be because in an interview for 'war on everyone' Alex said Dada was his partner in crime and he described him as someone who 'doesn't really work & just enjoys life & has his own path in life etc..' from what i remember....
Dada also wrote 'smoke signals' in the soundtrack of Generation Kill. So yes they have work on the same projects sometimes.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Well Dada is in Madrid ))
> The inseparable duo....partners in crime...



There will always be Dada and Alex.
I wonder how long they'll be doing preproduction in Madrid and when they'll start actual filming. Preproduction in Madrid. How horrible for them. 




VEGASTAR said:


> I think he might be because in an interview for 'war on everyone' Alex said Dada was his partner in crime and he described him as someone who 'doesn't really work & j*ust enjoys life & has his own path in life etc.*.' from what i remember....
> *Dada also wrote 'smoke signals' in the soundtrack of Generation Kill*. So yes they have work on the same projects sometimes.


I am enjoying Dada's IG more than I thought I would, because he replies to comments and you do get some sense of his personality from that.
I didn't realize that Dad had contributed to GK's soundtrack because I never really thought of GK has having a traditional soundtrack. It didn't have a score, though it did have snippets of music. And any songs, with a couple of exceptions, were sung acapella.


----------



## Esizzle

Why is Alex in Madrid and how do we know he is Madrid? The movie was supposed to shoot on an island right? Can't remember it's name.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Because he's been spotted in Madrid and Dada is in Madrid. From what I've read most of the actual filming is to take place on one of the Canary Islands, which are part of Spain, though closer to Morocco. So that's probably why they're doing some preproduction in Madrid.
http://www.laprovincia.es/sociedad/...ura-convierte-afganistan-the-kill/968472.html


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *IT *premiere (September 5, 2017, LA):



 

 



 

 



 

 



 





 

 



 





 

 



 

 



 

 



 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009T15050779674413


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009T15050779674413


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Because he's been spotted in Madrid and Dada is in Madrid. From what I've read most of the actual filming is to take place on one of the Canary Islands, which are part of Spain, though closer to Morocco. So that's probably why they're doing some preproduction in Madrid.
> http://www.laprovincia.es/sociedad/...ura-convierte-afganistan-the-kill/968472.html


Oh thanks for the link. Was the madrid sighting posted here? I dont see it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
No, it was just a tweet, and it was posted elsewhere.

BLL won three Emmys over the weekend at the Creative Arts portion of the Emmys:

..HBO’s “Big Little Lies” won for casting for a limited series. Two other wins for “Big Little Lies” — the first-ever music supervision award and contemporary costumes —  indicate Emmy voters’ affection for the limited series. HBO’s “The Night Of” collected four wins that recognized the  craftsmanship of the show, taking the trophies for cinematography, editing, sound mixing and sound editing...
http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/2017-creative-arts-emmy-winners-updated-list-1202553408/


----------



## Esizzle

So they are shooting in Madrid first! What does Dada do when Alex is working and not able to hang out with him?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

What does Dada do? Looking at the replies to his initial post, he got a lot suggestions for things to do and is probably being a tourist.
Leave it to Alex to have his first pic from the set an unexplained shot of his 'bloody' hand.


----------



## Esizzle

I have a question. Does Alex pay Dada to hang out with him on film sets or while he promotes a movie? I know they are best friends and all but I just don't understand Dada lifestyle. I'm so intrigued.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Alexander Skarsgard (‘Big Little Lies’) holds on to a narrow lead in our Emmy predictions with 6/5 odd*

Daniel Montgomery dan_something

Sep 13, 2017 12:00 pm
“Big Little Lies” has been the Emmy frontrunner for Best Limited Series since the nominations were announced in July. Actually, it’s the frontrunner in every category it’s nominated for at the primetime telecast this Sunday, September 17. That includes Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actor, where *Alexander Skarsgard *has the lead for his role as an abusive husband, but based on our predictions this will be its closest race. As of this writing Skarsgard leads with odds of 6/5, which translates to a 45% chance of winning.

These official racetrack odds are based on the latest predictions of Expert TV journalists, Gold Derby’s own Editors, the Top 24 Users who got the high scores in last year’s Emmy predictions, the All-Star Top 24 who scored high in the last two years’ combined Emmy predix, and thousands of total Users who are our largest and often smartest predictions bloc.

Skarsgard’s biggest threat is *Alfred Molina*, who gets 10/3 odds, or a 24% chance of winning for his role as real-life “What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?” director *Robert Aldrich* in “Feud: Bette and Joan.” Molina was nominated once before in this category, for “The Normal Heart” in 2014, but he has never won an Emmy. Neither has Skarsgard, but voters might consider a veteran character actor like Molina more due for a victory.

Another veteran actor, *David Thewlis* (“Fargo”), also has a possibility of upsetting, ranked third with 13/2 odds, or a 14% chance of victory. And we might also be underestimating Molina’s “Feud” co-star *Stanley Tucci*, who is the only past Emmy winner in this category — in fact, he has three victories out of seven previous bids. But he trails with 12/1 odds, which gives him just an 8% chance of winning. Both Thewlis and Tucci play mustache twirling villains, Thewlis as a sociopathic corporate raider and killer and Tucci as cynical studio head *Jack Warner*. Emmy voters typically love showy performances, so watch out for them both.

That leaves two actors from “The Night Of,” *Bill Camp* and *Michael Kenneth Williams*, each lurking with 20/1 odds, or a 5% chance of coming out on top. But if last weekend’s Creative Arts Emmys are any indication, we might be underestimating “The Night Of” across the board. The limited series won four awards, making it one of the weekend’s most honored programs. However, those awards were for picture editing, cinematography, sound editing, and sound mixing, so they don’t tell us how the actors branch will greet it this weekend
.
http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...t-movie-mini-supporting-actor-news-713508642/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Some Throwback Thursday pics shared on instagram today (September 14, 2017):

From  the *Film Fest Gent* (October 2015, Belgium):








“That evening in Ghent, when Alexander Skarsgård INSISTED on hugging me after our dinner date. (We went out to eat after I introduced him to the Belgian audience for his movie premiere… that’s a date, right?) Side note: Alexander’s got the biggest hands of ANY man that ever hugged me. ✋

See Alexander now in the amazing miniseries Big Little Lies. He’s probably gonna win an Emmy. Well deserved, handsome."

-*filmward* instagram 



From the *Hugo Boss Spring/Summer 2018* show (July 11, 2017, NYC Men’s Fashion Week):






“He’s smiling inside. Right, Sasha? #alexander skarsgard.”

-*thecuriouseyes* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*SUPPORTING ACTOR, TV MOVIE/LIMITED SERIES*
Bill Camp, _The Night Of_
Alfred Molina, _Feud: Bette and Joan_
*Alexander Skarsgard, Big Little Lies*
David Thewlis, _Fargo_
Stanley Tucci, _Feud: Bette and Joan_
Michael Kenneth Williams, _The Night Of_

_Big Little Lies_ is the heavyweight in this category, but the show is all about the women—which makes Alexander Skarsgard a favorite but not necessarily a guarantee here. He at least has the advantage of his toughest competition—namely, *Alfred Molina* and *Stanley Tucci*—being nominated from the same show, leaving lots of vote-splitting potential. And Skarsgard made a truly menacing villain in the series, which only became more impressive when his character put on his public face, showing how someone so monstrous could get away with his heinous actions for so long. The sight of Skarsgard and Kidman smiling with their matching Emmys would be a refreshing coda to one of the most memorable awful relationships ever portrayed on TV.

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/09/emmy-winners-2017-predictions


----------



## AnBuW

I adore big guys who love and respect their moms <most definately it doesn't mean they should live with them, call them every single day - my own mom type, for all kids, gender n/a, eh - simply say thank you a lot, call ones a week to say I'm fine and alive and show up from time to time, but just to drink coffee/eat cake and not to ask them for food or to do laundry for them  And I'm totally positive Alexander is just like that. Or close  I loved when Leonardo DiCaprio took his mom for some red carpet outings, or Bradley Cooper and Matthew McConaughey. *Emmys 2017, *I would like to see Alex with someone, not alone, but I know it's unreal and he won't take his mom us his date. As far as I know My is not a red carpet type. She's a cool, normal person, with no pressure to be famous. I saw some interviews with her (in Swedish, as I understand a little bit) and she's so humble and modest, even shy, really warm person. I think Alexander enjoys attention and red carpets, sometimes he's so all eyes on me, but I simply think he may be nervous and deep inside he would also love to share this moment with someone close  Can't wait!


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

Pics of Alex arriving at *LAX* on Thursday (September 14, 2017):








Alexander Skarsgard makes his way out of LAX Airport after touching down in town on Thursday night (September 14) in Los Angeles.

The 41-year-old actor is back in town just in time to attend the Emmys this weekend and he’s sporting a new mustache!

http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/15...ks-a-mustache-upon-arrival-for-emmys-weekend/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

My has attended premieres in Sweden but I don't think she's done a full-blown red carpet like the Emmys though. I'd love to see him bring My though. So if not My perhaps Gustaf? I'm hoping that Alex, Gustaf and Fares are at the HBO after party on Sunday.
And since he's in LA now, perhaps we'll get to see him tonight at this:
*Performers Nominee Reception: *7 p.m., Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts
http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/emmys-2017-party-guide-list-events-1202551818/

I'm not really digging the mustache. It's not that he looks terrible, it's just not really his best look.


----------



## ellasam

OMG!!! That moustache is HORRIBLE,,, it's my opinion ..... but no. He is to good looking for that, it ruins his look.  I want to know who told him that it looks good!!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

Eww at the mustache. Please shave it off Alex! Or grow a beard to match the mustache. I am glad he is back in LA. Cant wait for Sunday!

The stache reminds me of Terry shoot and I hate it more than I regularly would.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm presuming it's for the role, otherwise he doesn't normally sport the 'stache unless it's actually for something. I wish TKT had just let him be clean shaven.
And yes, I'm liking it even less because of the TR shoot.


----------



## jooa

He has a mustache in his new film which he's shooting in Spain now so his mustache will stay


----------



## Esizzle

Ugh!! NOOOOOOOO!! Arent the military people supposed to be clean shaven?!

All the pretty pics from this weekend are now going to be ruined.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Not always, remember the moustache growing contest from GK?
And during the time period this will cover it appears that many of the platoon, including the person that Alex's character is based on, had them. Alex's character is based on Calvin Gibbs, who's in the middle:





http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/article86382867.html

Perhaps Alex would look better if he had a little bit of scruff to go with it by Sunday? (crosses fingers)


----------



## jooa

^^ As we learned from "Generation Kill" , some soldiers have a moustache


----------



## callan23

Esizzle said:


> Eww at the mustache. Please shave it off Alex! Or grow a beard to match the mustache. I am glad he is back in LA. Cant wait for Sunday!
> 
> The stache reminds me of Terry shoot and I hate it more than I regularly would.


yeah its not a good look on him and too close to the look of TR


----------



## callan23

jooa said:


> ^^ As we learned from "Generation Kill" , some soldiers have a moustache


ha yes, that was such a good miniseries!


----------



## Santress

^Agree, I think it would look better if he added some scruff and trimmed the stache a bit.

More/HQs from Thursday (September 14, 2017) at *LAX*:













Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007Q15055041004220


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007Q15055041004220


----------



## Esizzle

Ok I am over the mustache now and the rest of his body is looking really good. Love the new haircut. I wonder if he stays at a hotel or with Gustaf or Fares for the weekend?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> View attachment 3825580
> 
> 
> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007Q15055041004220



It was nice of the pap to get a shot of his backside. Pity he didn't zoom in closer! 



Esizzle said:


> Ok I am over the mustache now and the rest of his body is looking really good. Love the new haircut. I wonder if he stays at a hotel or with Gustaf or Fares for the weekend?!



I think Fares is staying with Bjorne and Lisa, and I think if weren't for the Emmys Alex probably would stay there as well. But I suspect that HBO is putting out-of-towners up at a hotel, or hotels.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It was nice of the pap to get a shot of his backside. Pity he didn't zoom in closer!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Fares is staying with Bjorne and Lisa, and I think if weren't for the Emmys Alex probably would stay there as well. But I suspect that HBO is putting out-of-towners up at a hotel, or hotels.


Oh yea HBO would book everything for him. But where is Gustaf and his girlfriend staying?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
They're probably renting something.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> They're probably renting something.


Probably an airbnb large enough to accommodate Gustafson family and friends like the rest of the skarsgards always do when on location. 

I keep forgetting Gustaf works for HBO too now. I want a repeat of Gustaf, Bill, Alex pics this weekend.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Variety And Women In Film's 2017 Pre-Emmy Celebration* (September 15, 2017, West Hollywood):





Source: *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...en+Film+2017+Pre+Emmy+Celebration/RhDm8q7KvI-


----------



## Santress

More/HQ:



 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005E15055376975338



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009D15055391868678


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004V15055409325002


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Variety event? Wasn't expecting him for that one. I see he brought Bjorne. Oh Jeanne Yang, you just can't dress him can you? You keep trying to hide the hotness. Doesn't work, but you keep trying.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Variety event? Wasn't expecting him for that one. I see he brought Bjorne. Oh Jeanne Yang, you just can't dress him can you? You keep trying to hide the hotness. Doesn't work, but you keep trying.


Haha..... I like how is dressed but I'm a sucker for a man in a turtleneck!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's the fit of the pants, not the t-neck/jacket combo. Her problem since the beginning is getting him pants that fit him well.


----------



## Esizzle

I was wondering yesterday if JY will be styling him this weekend and got my answer as soon as I looked at him in that outfit lol. I like that he brought Bjorne with him!


----------



## Kitkath70

Tom Ford Tux on Sunday is all I'm looking for.  Nothing fits him better unless it's a light blue V-neck sweater.
Why would anyone dress a man with his neck muscles in a turtleneck?


----------



## OHVamp

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Not always, remember the moustache growing contest from GK?
> And during the time period this will cover it appears that many of the platoon, including the person that Alex's character is based on, had them. Alex's character is based on Calvin Gibbs, who's in the middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/article86382867.html
> 
> Perhaps Alex would look better if he had a little bit of scruff to go with it by Sunday? (crosses fingers)



I remember the time well. Boyfriends and friends in the service during vietnam. Mustache regulation really was not to extend beyond the edges of your mouth. Just like in GK. I remember it did make for some weird looking mustaches, but it was a time when every guy who could grow whiskers had to have one.


----------



## melusin

Apologies, long post - I lurk and rarely comment, but I'm always a huge Alex fan and I always love reading ya'lls' insights. The dork is going to be the death of me. I love how Alex only owns like 4 Acne Studios shirts and one pair of pants, but he's traveling with two outrageously expensive watches in a tiny carry-on bag. 

For the love of the gods though, please no more mustache. Between his role in The Diary of a Teenage Girl and that awful GQ photoshoot, it's traumatizing. Dude grew the 'stache in like a week- cut that nasty thing off for the Emmys and tell principal shooting on TKT to just wait three days! I agree with everything said in the past few threads re: the GQ photoshoot misstep with that disgusting piece of trash TR. That his team and Alex agreed to go along with it very greatly disappoints me.

And I think I said it here a long time ago, but YES @BuckeyeChicago and @Kitkath70 !! I want our boy to look fantastic on his huge night on the red carpet. I'm so excited for him and crossing my fingers and touching wood that he wins. I do not understand, though, how someone Alex PAYS to ensure his public appearances go smoothly does not have the couturiers making him custom suits with his latest measurements and fine tuning them at the last second. Or that JY is not having a makeup artist give him a dust of powder before he walks out when he's exhausted from traveling. He is far too beautiful to look sloppy in front of the cameras and he cannot do this now that he's moved up into the A-list. Why JY has been putting him in double-breasted suits lately that are ill-fitting for his long, tapered frame is beyond me. Why she still is putting him in prêt-à-porter couture when his gorgeous body needs very specific tailoring is alarming. At least last night he was back in a mostly ok single-breasted suit, but ugh, a mock turtle neck and untailored pants!? I feel like his team doesn't watch carefully enough and do as much as they should for him and he really needs better people. He should hire me XD. And so YES to him being in Tom Ford on the the 17th


----------



## Santress

...and more HQs from last night (September 15, 2017):



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005G15055968307055


----------



## Santress

.

 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005G15055968307055



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004K15056039281025


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006R15055968324466


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006R15055968324466


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

melusin said:


> .. The dork is going to be the death of me. I love how Alex only owns like 4 Acne Studios shirts and one pair of pants, but he's traveling with two outrageously expensive watches in a tiny carry-on bag.
> For the love of the gods though, please no more mustache. Between his role in The Diary of a Teenage Girl and that awful GQ photoshoot, it's traumatizing. Dude grew the 'stache in like a week- c*ut that nasty thing off for the Emmys and tell principal shooting on TKT to just wait three days!* I agree with everything said in the past few threads re: the GQ photoshoot misstep with that disgusting piece of trash TR. That his team and Alex agreed to go along with it very greatly disappoints me.
> And I think I said it here a long time ago, but YES @BuckeyeChicago and @Kitkath70 !! I want our boy to look fantastic on his huge night on the red carpet. I'm so excited for him and crossing my fingers and touching wood that he wins. I do not understand, though, how someone Alex PAYS to ensure his public appearances go smoothly does not have the couturiers making him custom suits with his latest measurements and fine tuning them at the last second. Or that JY is not having a makeup artist give him a dust of powder before he walks out when he's exhausted from traveling. *He is far too beautiful to look sloppy in front of the cameras* and he cannot do this now that he's moved up into the A-list. Why JY has been putting him in double-breasted suits lately that are ill-fitting for his long, tapered frame is beyond me. Why she still is putting him in prêt-à-porter couture when his gorgeous body needs very specific tailoring is alarming. At least last night he was back in a mostly ok single-breasted suit, but ugh, a *mock turtle neck *and untailored pants!? I feel like his team doesn't watch carefully enough and do as much as they should for him and he really needs better people. He should hire me XD. And so YES to him being in Tom Ford on the the 17th



If only TKT could afford to not film him for a few days until he grows it back. 

As for the styling: I don't mind a t-neck blazer look. And it's not as if Alex actually looks bad in it. But he can look better. And even if he looked truly terrible men can get away with looking bad at these things while ladies can't. But, this particular t-neck (not even a mock!)/blazer combo doesn't work for me because it's just not Alex-y. Also looks too heavy for mid-September in LA. And yeah, the lack of tailoring in the pants irks. And TLo agree with you on the double-breasted jackets:

"Slim English suiting is what you need, Mister, not double-breasted Italian styles."
http://tomandlorenzo.com/2017/09/gu...der-skarsgard-at-the-it-los-angeles-premiere/

She can't seem to dress/fit him for his body type and personality. He dressed better for professional events before she became his stylist.
I would so love to see him in Tom Ford again. But alas, not likely anytime soon.

I can't find an updated order of presentation for tomorrow's ceremony, but the last couple of years have had the comedy awards, followed by the limited series/movie awards.


----------



## aerohead21

I like the jacket, not sure about the pants, and it's a no for the turtleneck. I don't like the mustache either but I get it's for a role, so he gets a pass. Also, he looks beat. I just keep reading, "Let this be over soon," on his face in all the pics. He looks so tired!!


----------



## ellasam

melusin said:


> Apologies, long post - I lurk and rarely comment, but I'm always a huge Alex fan and I always love reading ya'lls' insights. The dork is going to be the death of me. I love how Alex only owns like 4 Acne Studios shirts and one pair of pants, but he's traveling with two outrageously expensive watches in a tiny carry-on bag.
> 
> For the love of the gods though, please no more mustache. Between his role in The Diary of a Teenage Girl and that awful GQ photoshoot, it's traumatizing. Dude grew the 'stache in like a week- cut that nasty thing off for the Emmys and tell principal shooting on TKT to just wait three days! I agree with everything said in the past few threads re: the GQ photoshoot misstep with that disgusting piece of trash TR. That his team and Alex agreed to go along with it very greatly disappoints me.
> 
> And I think I said it here a long time ago, but YES @BuckeyeChicago and @Kitkath70 !! I want our boy to look fantastic on his huge night on the red carpet. I'm so excited for him and crossing my fingers and touching wood that he wins. I do not understand, though, how someone Alex PAYS to ensure his public appearances go smoothly does not have the couturiers making him custom suits with his latest measurements and fine tuning them at the last second. Or that JY is not having a makeup artist give him a dust of powder before he walks out when he's exhausted from traveling. He is far too beautiful to look sloppy in front of the cameras and he cannot do this now that he's moved up into the A-list. Why JY has been putting him in double-breasted suits lately that are ill-fitting for his long, tapered frame is beyond me. Why she still is putting him in prêt-à-porter couture when his gorgeous body needs very specific tailoring is alarming. At least last night he was back in a mostly ok single-breasted suit, but ugh, a mock turtle neck and untailored pants!? I feel like his team doesn't watch carefully enough and do as much as they should for him and he really needs better people. He should hire me XD. And so YES to him being in Tom Ford on the the 17th


I agree but a question for everyone.... does he get the final say on what he wears?  I really don't know the answer to that.


----------



## jooa

^^ Oh, Alex is her client, he pays her for her job so he must like what she's doing. I'm sure he's wearing only those clothes that he likes and he feels comfortable in them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Oh, Alex is her client, he pays her for her job so he must like what she's doing. I'm sure he's wearing only those clothes that he likes and he feels comfortable in them."

Right, and he's picking from what she's already selected. But he's not fired her/found a new stylist so he's apparently fine with it. Which confuses me, because he really did usually dress better on the red carpet before she was hired last year. And he still usually has a better fitting casual wardrobe, that I'm presuming he selected (I'm ignoring that he'll wear his favorite items into the ground ). He needs a stylist intervention!


----------



## jooa

^^ I don't know ... I think that he wears those things for some reasons and I'm sure that he gives her instructions what he would like to put on himself. Maybe he thinks that his look should be a little 'subdued'. He wants to be treated as a serious actor and beauty isn't an alliance in such a perception. His beauty (plus a few other things) was repeatedly cited by experts as something that could prevent him from getting Emmy. 
He looks good but not dazzling and maybe that's the point.


----------



## BagBerry13

So he's basically using the "Uglyfying for an Oscar" method for the red carpet to get better roles?!?!? That's definitely a new approach!
I hope it works for him because I can't look at one more picture of him with a pornstache. DoaTG, Uncle Terry shoot and now this should definitely help him being perceived as less pretty.


----------



## jooa

^^ The mustaches are for the role, he doesn't have any choice (I didn't write in my post about mustaches but simply about clothes) ... and, of course, no one is forced to look at his pictures. You don't want to see him with mustaches or without, just don't look, simple


----------



## BagBerry13

And what role did he play in Uncle Terry's shoot?
My post also goes for clothes. Or do you think a turtleneck and a blazer is modern? Do you think Dad clothes are stylish? Last time I saw loafers this often was at a private yacht club.

Let's be honest here Jeanne "Failed Clothing Line" Yang is screwing up his style. He dressed better when he didn't have a stylist. You can tell all he's wearing now is not him. It's supposed to represent an image but I'm not sure what image that is.

Also last time I checked this is still an Alexander Skarsgård thread, not an Alexander Skarsgård Appreciation thread. So I can complain about the moustache all day long.


----------



## Esizzle

I hate JY and her stupid style. She doesn't know what she is doing and Alex's people need to find him a better stylist. I wonder if hey have a minimum contract like a 3 year contract and that's why JY isn't going away. 

I hope Alex doesn't adopt the uglyfying to get roles. I'm not here for that. He has proven he can do fantastic acting while looking pretty (see: Perry). One of my other faves is looking like hot buttered death these days and I can't have Alex trying to lose his pretty. Aaaaaand I hate the mustache but it's for a role so I'm just going to have to look at his body from the neck down for all the pics from today.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ I don't know ... I think that he wears those things for some reasons and I'm sure that he gives her instructions what he would like to put on himself. *Maybe he thinks that his look should be a little 'subdued'. He wants to be treated as a serious actor and beauty isn't an alliance in such a perception. *His beauty (plus a few other things) was repeatedly cited by experts as something that could prevent him from getting Emmy.
> He looks good but not dazzling and maybe that's the point.



But then he does the TR/GQ Style Germany photoshoot, which for a variety of reasons conflicts with that goal, if that is indeed a goal.



Esizzle said:


> I hate JY and her stupid style. She doesn't know what she is doing and Alex's people need to find him a better stylist. I wonder if hey have a minimum contract like a 3 year contract and that's why JY isn't going away.
> I hope Alex doesn't adopt the uglyfying to get roles. I'm not here for that. *He has proven he can do fantastic acting while looking pretty (see: Perry). One of my other faves is looking like hot buttered death these days and I can't have Alex trying to lose his pretty. *Aaaaaand I hate the mustache but it's for a role so I'm just going to have to look at his body from the neck down for all the pics from today.



The costume designer from BLL did a better job of dressing Alex as Perry than JY does dressing Alex. Style-wise, Perry looked great, clothes fit, etc.
Admittedly, fit can be an issue in terms of loaner clothes for events, for anyone, but Alex perhaps even more so because of his size, but surely something can be done on some occasions, especially if it's too baggy.

Chris Pine is another one who had a pretty good red carpet style until the last couple of years. And now he dresses like a 65 year old roaming the golf courses of Boca Raton or Palm Springs. No.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> But then he does the TR/GQ Style Germany photoshoot, which for a variety of reasons conflicts with that goal, if that is indeed a goal.
> 
> 
> 
> The costume designer from BLL did a better job of dressing Alex as Perry than JY does dressing Alex. Style-wise, Perry looked great, clothes fit, etc.
> *Admittedly, fit can be an issue in terms of loaner clothes for events, for anyone, but Alex perhaps even more so because of his size, but surely something can be done on some occasions, especially if it's too baggy.*
> 
> Chris Pine is another one who had a pretty good red carpet style until the last couple of years. And now he dresses like a 65 year old roaming the golf courses of Boca Raton or Palm Springs. No.



Like the horrendous fit for the gray IT premiere suit.  I understand that Alex needs a lot of alterations for his height but seriously they should and need to be done every single time. JY cant just phone it in. Whats the point of wearing a high profile designer when he is going to look bad while wearing it. The premiere must have been on Alex's schedule for weeks if not months so JY comes across as ill prepared about her work.


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm sure he'll be wearing a tux tonight.  Question is which way will he go?
Traditional, Fashion Statement or something in between.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Kitkath70

Easy access to the aisle I see.  That's promising!   Plus they used the blue sweater photo!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Yeah, he's on the aisle. I'm surprised he's not presenting, it seems that almost literally every cast member of BLL is presenting.


----------



## VampFan

All I can say is fingers  crossed


----------



## VEGASTAR

I just saw Nicole Kidman's RED dress... Wow.... that is a beautiful dress. A winners dress, i'm sure she knows she is going to win...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm nervous for him, I thought I'd be happy with just the nom. But now that he's a slight favorite I'll be disappointed if he doesn't win.


----------



## VEGASTAR

And Alex's stylist J. just posted a pic on her ig . There are 4 choices. He will be wearing one of them.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Is she going to make him wear another diamond pin again i wonder? Or even worse put him in velvet?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I was waiting for her to post something.
I'm going with the red sleeveless! 


ETA: I hope it's not the velvet. And when did tPF start posting IG pictures just from the link? Not that I'm complaining, because it's long overdue.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ohhh yess he would look great in the red sleaveless


----------



## Esizzle

Where is Alex?! I think he is bottom right.


----------



## Kitkath70

Nope! He was top left.  He was his usual adorkable self on E!


----------



## Santress

Looking good at the Emmy's tonight (September 17, 2017):





































https://twitter.com/EurovisionDude/status/909562941288132609

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZKS0KdARyT/?taken-by=most_beautifulmen






calm down everyone #alexanderskarsgard

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZKTBNbgVbI/?taken-by=triciadurrant

#AlexanderSkarsgard with the stache at the #Emmys
	
 #Emmys2017
	







https://twitter.com/Circa/status/909564867756961793

Video:

Alexander Skarsgard of #biglittlelies says handling a 3-piece suit is tough! #Emmys2017
	


https://twitter.com/mariacavassuto/status/909566452448993281













Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1i3bzniw6/

Alexander Skarsgard is too handsome! #Emmys
	
 #BigLittleLies






https://twitter.com/extratv/status/909567247558918144
















https://www.instagram.com/p/BZKSv0RHv2S/?taken-by=princestone25


----------



## Esizzle

OMG I love Alex's outfit. JY did something right for once. And Alex brought his momma with him! I am so happy!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

I was just about to say he is the only one who would wear that diamond (out of J.'s other clients) . But i wondered.... appearently diamonds are a 40 + year old mans best friend


----------



## VEGASTAR

But the tux is great. He looks good. Maybe he will thank his mother in his speach after he wins...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
For all the crap I give JY she doesn't do badly with the tuxes. And I thought he'd bring My.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I just dont like the gold watch. Its too big & gold. Does't match the classic tux look or the white diamond. Also the gold watch together with the mustache is screaming bad things But his mother by his side is just making him look perfect


----------



## BuckeyeChicago




----------



## VampFan

Į love that he brought his mom.


----------



## callan23

he looks so handsome. and i love love love that he brought his mom. that is so sweet. hope he wins!


----------



## SWlife

Yay!


----------



## Kitkath70

OMG!!!   That was perfect!  And Dolly walked him off the stage


----------



## callan23

he won!


----------



## VampFan

Happy He won. Happy he called out his mom.
Edit. Sorta sad how he accepted The Emmy. He almost seemed blasé about it. I can't explain how I feel, but I'm not feeling it from his acceptance speech.


----------



## Esizzle

YAY GO ALEX!!! SO excited he won! Well deserved. His mom is so proud.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

7 years of following this guy - and he damn well deserved that Emmy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm so freaking happy for him. I'd find that Garfield happy dance gif but never did figure out linking to those.


I like seeing him hold the statue:


----------



## Julia_W

So proud of our boy. . And he looked beautiful!  The pictures don't do him justice.  I


----------



## aerohead21

Aww!! The mom pics  my fan girl heart is melting  and omg!! His eyes, his mouth...all from momma...even the way they're holding their lips tight


----------



## aerohead21

Thanks to all my friends and lovers?? LoverS?? As in more than one??? Hmmm.....  curious ...


----------



## callan23

VampFan said:


> Happy He won. Happy he called out his mom.
> Edit. Sorta sad how he accepted The Emmy. He almost seemed blasé about it. I can't explain how I feel, but I'm not feeling it from his acceptance speech.


i hear what you're saying. i kinda wonder if maybe he was a bit insecure or uncomfortable. he always comes across so conflicted in my opinion. he wants attention and acceptance and at the same time he doesn't. does that make sense? some people are equally egotistical and insecure. i always get that vibe from him


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here it is:


----------



## callan23

love the soundtrack song being used. it was an epic song.


----------



## Santress

A well-deserved win! Congrats, Alex!

HQs:













Source: *ASO* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2iwve9nty/


----------



## Kitkath70

I thought he hit the right note.  He kept it light.  He just won an award for being an abusive husband. When you accept that award in front of the world you want to leave them with the opinion that you're a nice guy.  I think they've had a publicist helping them craft how  to word things.  That's why it's all about the women, the men aren't even being mentioned.  Even Alex said thanks for letting me feel like one of the women.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

As Fares is now working on an HBO series I hope that he'll be at the HBO afterparty.


----------



## Esizzle

^^Fares and Gustaf!!

Alex's speech was perfect. Perfect length and perfect content.


----------



## VEGASTAR

When your wife kisses the hottest man alive ......


----------



## aerohead21

I enjoyed his speech. Maybe he didn't write a big, official like speech because he wasn't sure about it. He is the new guy on the Emmy block, you know? Still guys...lovers?? Am I the only one who's asking or thinking about this??

Wow


----------



## Kitkath70

It was an Alex joke I think


----------



## Esizzle

aerohead21 said:


> I enjoyed his speech. Maybe he didn't write a big, official like speech because he wasn't sure about it. He is the new guy on the Emmy block, you know? Still guys...lovers?? Am I the only one who's asking or thinking about this??
> 
> Wow


Just Alex joking. He didnt mean anything by it.


----------



## Santress

From tonight's ceremony (September 17, 2017, Emmy's):











Source:* Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

*reporterorosa* instagram








*elnuevodiariord* instagram

And here's Nicole Kidman kissing Alexander Skarsgard on the lips... in front of her husband, Keith Urban. #Emmys
	









*bricesander* twitter


----------



## hjsameli

I think his speech represents who he is. He was sincere, a little shy, a little awkward. Same as he is in many interviews. It seems he is nervous & unsure when live. Did anyone notice when BLL won it didn't look like he was going to go up there again. He was congratulating others but not leaving his spot. Reese was nervous too. Nicole is always well spoken and eloquent. I have watched the Emmy's my entire life. I would love to go just one time. I would promise to behave around Alex.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Late to the party, missed it on TV, thanks Free for sharing the clip.  I thought it was very relaxed and he is always trying to look like he's humble and not full of himself, so it was cute. but yeah, for those of who have been watching him here for 7 or 8 (or more years), it seems weird to see him win something legit with other stars. Remember how excited we were when he won best villain on the Scream awards? Those were the days. Am getting an Errol Flynn vibe with that 'stache and his diamond jewels, waiting for him now to get a period piece casting.


----------



## Santress

HQs/Tagged:






























































Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More HQs/Untagged:





































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/d3rjql7q/

HQs from the press room:









































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/218zfa4bq/


----------



## Esizzle

So so so happy Alex won!! He got the best presenters too! All the photos of him holding the emmy are the best!


----------



## scarlet555

Yay for his win!!


----------



## melusin

YESSSSSS!!!!! I am SO HAPPY! I literally screamed so loud and bounced on the floor so much the neighbors yelled at me. Whatever, they can go straight to hell. Our lovely boy deserved this for his artistry!!! He's amazing. Congrats, love!! 

And gracious god thank you for what we just saw for 3 hours - a beautiful celebration of strong as f*ck women and people of color being recognized all night long for their talents in the midst of the US rapidly disintegrating backwards into time with a bunch of sexist, bigoted white men who have stolen our ********ic government. I am so thankful. We've desperately needed hope here. Seeing the beauty of humanity sharing and loving each other tonight has never been more important in the last nine days. Everyone I know and my family home too has been destroyed by hurricane Irma  and Maria may further wipe us out. I am so happy for Alex and it's wonderful to see My looking fab on his arm. What a sweet mamma. CONGRATS, ALEXANDER!!!!


----------



## audiogirl

I'm so thrilled for him.


BuckeyeChicago said:


> As Fares is now working on an HBO series I hope that he'll be at the HBO afterparty.


Fares captioned that "Go Alex." It is a picture of Alex going!


----------



## Santress

More from Sunday at the Emmy's (September 17, 2017):







Celebramos el clásico tuxedo negro de #AlexanderSkarsgard por su actuación en #BigLittleLies. .
#Bespoke #Tuxedo #MandeToMeasure #Emmys2017

We celebrate #AlexanderSkarsgard's classic black tuxedo for his performance in #BigLittleLies. .
#Bespoke #Tuxedo #MandeToMeasure # Emmys2017








Congratulations #AlexanderSkarsgard on your well deserved Emmy win!! #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies








#AlexanderSkarsgard with @Big_Little_Lies wins for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series or a Movie



#Emmys
	
 nominee Alexander Skarsgård (#BigLittleLies) seems mystified by our Twitter mirror! @Chase #SapphireOnLocation


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio*

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/69th+Annual+Primetime+Emmy+Awards+Show/b1PaRCzX6_6


----------



## Santress

HQs:

















































































Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2knl0spye/


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2knl0spye/


----------



## White Orchid

She kissed him on the lips!


----------



## AnBuW

Yes! Congrats! I He looked amazing, seriously hot, I knew he wouldn't shave, but with his outfit it makes a perfect look, classic old school Hollywood look! And Alex took My as his date   (I hope they had a great Mama & me time  )
I actually likeed his speech, honest, simple, funny, so Alex. 
And yeah, he was a little bit nervous, but it only proves his sensitive, emotional and so normal. There are XX shades of Alex we know that


----------



## Santress

I have to admit he somehow pulled off that stache.

More from the* Emmy's* + pics with Mama My at *HBO's Post Emmy Awards Reception* (September 17, 2017, Los Angeles).













Source: *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/HBO+Post+Emmy+Awards+Reception+Inside/MKXOmklzLBp

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+Emmy+Awards+Reception+Red+Carpet/ZaITHyEXIwx

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/HBO+Post+Emmy+Awards+Reception+Arrivals/i2UV597nUWU


----------



## Santress

Source: *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/HBO+Post+Emmy+Awards+Reception+Inside/MKXOmklzLBp

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+Emmy+Awards+Reception+Red+Carpet/ZaITHyEXIwx

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/HBO+Post+Emmy+Awards+Reception+Arrivals/i2UV597nUWU





Source: SG Gallery for The Library






#alexanderskarsgard

-*ruben__esparza* instagram



Ran into True Blood pal & Emmy winner #AlexanderSkarsgard along w/ @ohsnapjbsmoove . #HBO #BigLittleLies #CurbYourEnthusiam













Congrats to my boy #alexanderskarsgard for his Emmy win for #biglittlelies #trueblood #tarzan

-*aliiscoollike* instagram


----------



## lvstratus

So well deserved this Emmy. The best performance by far.
I was never that much into him as an actor but BLL really showed all this talent.

And the "moment" with Nicole was super sweet❤️


----------



## jooa




----------



## Singra

Just based on prior patterns on who usually wins (i.e. not the best performance) I didn't think he had a chance... but very happy he won, much deserved.


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


>



Omg!! Yay someone took a pic of that lol. 

Was Gustav there?

Thanks @Santress for all the pics!! Alex looked so handsome. Pics with his mom are so lovely.


----------



## daphnymphe

he was really great with his mom and he deserved it i'm so happy for him


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa!

More HQs from last night (September 17, 2017):

























































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/33rd593ae/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1124ivusm/


----------



## a_sussan

So so happy for him. Congratulations Alex!


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1124ivusm/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Omg!! Yay someone took a pic of that lol.
> 
> Was Gustav there?
> 
> Thanks @Santress for all the pics!! Alex looked so handsome. Pics with his mom are so lovely.


Gustaf was there with gf Caroline, I believe that's her behind Alex in the pics where Alex is jokingly trying to prevent Jack from entering the door. No sign of Fares though. 

So many pictures, I'm behind in perusing all of them. And then he'll go back to Spain and we won't see him for awhile.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2kkhkkk9y/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2kkhkkk9y/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2w6jb2q3q/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/38uatstd2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/38uatstd2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/38uatstd2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3eq2xapwm/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3eq2xapwm/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3eq2xapwm/


----------



## Esizzle

I cant ever get tired of looking at all these pretty pics!! What are Alex and Jack doing?! hahaha!

Who is the girl behind Alex in the black dress?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
From my comment above:
"Gustaf was there with gf Caroline, I believe that's her behind Alex in the pics where Alex is jokingly trying to prevent Jack from entering the door. No sign of Fares though. "

ETA: can't embed, or even link, but he's on the Getty Images site:
http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/s...editorial&page=1&phrase=skarsgard&sort=newest


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3b5g8iz6u/


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Gustaf was there with gf Caroline, I believe that's her behind Alex in the pics where Alex is jokingly trying to prevent Jack from entering the door. No sign of Fares though.
> 
> So many pictures, I'm behind in perusing all of them. And then he'll go back to Spain and we won't see him for awhile.



I know! I was so excited for the emmys. Now they are over so Alex is going to go back in ninja work mode 

Thanks I just asked who the girl was in my previous post. I dont see a single pic of Gustav tho!


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3b5g8iz6u/


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/3b5g8iz6u/


----------



## SWlife

Santress said:


> Thanks, Jooa!
> 
> More HQs from last night (September 17, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/33rd593ae/



It looks like they're doing a bit about Jack McBrayer not being allowed into the program or an after party.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1559p8giu/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1559p8giu/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/1559p8giu/


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> From my comment above:
> "Gustaf was there with gf Caroline, I believe that's her behind Alex in the pics where Alex is jokingly trying to prevent Jack from entering the door. No sign of Fares though. "
> 
> ETA: can't embed, but here's a link:



I just see an X and no link!


----------



## Esizzle

Alex's mom looks so proud!! The pics where Alex is kneeling next to his mom are so precious!


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Gustaf was there with gf Caroline, I believe that's her behind Alex in the pics where Alex is jokingly trying to prevent Jack from entering the door. No sign of Fares though.
> 
> So many pictures, I'm behind in perusing all of them. And then he'll go back to Spain and we won't see him for awhile.



I haven't seen any pics of Gustav. How do you know he was there?? Is there a picture i missed?

That girl does not look like Caroline. Maybe the pics were missleading, take a look at the video. Its more visible. Bjorn & wife go in and then Alex and this girl (who is dark hair and eyes and kind of looks Spanish )) ) and Jack... the girl stays with Alex. She doent go in with the others. She could be his date or she came with Jack... who knows...


----------



## Esizzle

VEGASTAR said:


> I haven't seen any pics of Gustav. How do you know he was there?? Is there a picture i missed?
> 
> That girl does not look like Caroline. Maybe the pics were missleading, take a look at the video. Its more visible. Bjorn & wife go in and then Alex and this girl (who is dark hair and eyes and kind of looks Spanish )) ) and Jack... the girl stays with Alex. She doent go in with the others. She could be his date or she came with Jack... who knows...


I looked at the pics again and thats definitely the Gustav's girlfriend. She is the same girl from the IT premiere. I dont see any pics of Gustav either maybe he was working and the girlfriend went out with Alex and friends to party.


----------



## a_sussan

Santress, if I haven't said thank you, I'll do that now. Thank you for all the photos. And I am so happy to see Alex with his mother.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ok 


BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> From my comment above:
> "Gustaf was there with gf Caroline, I believe that's her behind Alex in the pics where Alex is jokingly trying to prevent Jack from entering the door. No sign of Fares though. "
> 
> ETA: can't embed, or even link, but he's on the Getty Images site:
> http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/s...editorial&page=1&phrase=skarsgard&sort=newest


I see it thanks. Wow it is Caroline....my mistake....


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> I looked at the pics again and thats definitely the Gustav's girlfriend. She is the same girl from the IT premiere. I dont see any pics of Gustav either maybe he was working and the girlfriend went out with Alex and friends to party.


Yes.. my mistake


----------



## VEGASTAR

And what a relief its not a date )))))


----------



## Santress

Fan and event pics:







Anyone else DYING over this #TrueBlood reunion?! : @rexfeatures








Congrats on the Emmy's Gents! Thanks for wearing one of my hats! 
#biglittlelies 
#hbo 
#producer 
#nathanross 
#actor 
#alexanderskarsgard 
#lonehawkhats








Pics from a great night #supergregg #emmys #hbo #biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgard #winners #lifeisgood








The lies have it! Congratulations to the winners of Outstanding Limited Series, @hbo's #biglittlelies, in our @instagram #Emmys Studio. : @marklphoto



Loved the #EmmyAwards2017 with @DollyParton and @AlexSkarsgard1 walking off stage. I can tell he is a fan! #DollyParton #AlexanderSkarsgard


----------



## VEGASTAR

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/1559p8giu/


All these pics are beautiful... thank you Santress


----------



## VEGASTAR

He is the video link


----------



## Esizzle

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks Santress for all the time to find and post these pics.
I do love that video of Jack and Alex.
I am annoyed that there was no Fares, I was hoping for pics.
*How Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon Celebrated Their Big Little Lies Emmy Wins*
Kidman stayed at the party for about half an hour before leaving. On her way out, she was approached by admirers from every angle, almost all asking for a selfie. (Kidman, overheard describing the night as “a dream,” obliged in all cases.) Shortly thereafter, Kidman’s on-screen husband and fellow Emmy winner Alexander Skarsgård arrived and was similarly swarmed. Jack McBrayer (better known as “Kenneth the Page” from _30 Rock_) looked elated to see Skarsgård as the two embraced like long-lost relatives reunited after years apart. Fellow Swedish actor Joel Kinnaman seemed thrilled for Skarsgård as well, and the two very tall men both (literally) stood out of the crowd as they caught up. At the Governors Ball earlier in the night, Skarsgård let friends pose for photos with his Emmy. When asked whether he had received an avalanche of congratulatory texts and e-mails since his win, the actor admitted, “I haven’t even turned on my phone.”

On Friday night, at the _Variety_ Women in Film Emmys pre-party, Skarsgård—rocking a mustache that only an Alexander Skarsgård could manage to pull off—said that he and the _Big Little Lies_ cast have kept in touch since the show stopped filming via a WhatsApp group. Since Skarsgård’s character, Perry—spoiler alert, for the three of you who have still not watched _Big Little Lies_ out there—dies at the end of the first season, one would think he would not be involved in a potential second season. When these reporters brought up that point to the actor, Skarsgård just flashed a devilish grin. “I wouldn’t be so sure about that!” he said.

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/09/big-little-lies-emmy-hbo-party


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Alexander Skarsgard and His New Mustache Look Great at the Emmys*
Somehow, it just works.
A mustache can be a tricky proposition. For any potential upside, there's a whole lot of porn-y downside to contend with. But when it works? Well, just direct your attention to Alexander Skarsgård, who debuted his own at the Emmys tonight. The guy looks fantastic. (The Ermenegildo Zegna Couture tux certainly didn't hurt.)

“The fun part of today is that was figuring out how to incorporate the mustache into Alexander's look," says Kim Verbeck, who styled Skarsgård for ReVive Skincare. "It really turned into being the centerpiece." 
http://www.esquire.com/style/grooming/a12263625/alexander-skarsgard-emmys-mustache/

I want his skincare regime:
*A breakdown of his pre–red carpet beauty regimen by RéVive, by the numbers.*
Even his handsome face couldn’t make viewers love Alexander Skarsgard’s character in the hit show _Big Little Lies,_ for which he won an Emmy on Sunday night. Fortunately he was much more likable at the awards ceremony, where the happy actor looked dapper in a skinny black tux. Not that he probably needed it, but Skarsgard’s pre-Emmys skincare included $710-plus dollars worth of skincare products, expertly applied by the celebrity groomer Kim Verbeck, who also styled his hair in the debonaire side-parted style.

A breakdown: First, she refreshed his visage by washing with RéVive Exfoliating Cleanser Soft Polishing Cream ($75) for clarity. Next, Verbeck used a generous layer of RéVive Balancing Toner Soothing Skin Refresher ($65), which she says prepped it to be camera-ready. (She also likes to give her clients masks to use the week before, like RéVive’s Masque de Glaise, ($125).

For hydration, Verbeck used a dollop of RéVive Moisturizing Renewal Serum Nightly Repair Booster ($235), which she allowed to melt into his skin while she trimmed his mustache. Next came RéVive Moisturizing Renewal Eye Cream Ultra Retexturizing Hydrator ($150), and RéVive’s brand-new Moisturizing Renewal Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 15 Sunscreen since it was a sunny day on the carpet.

Finally, after applying some light powder and spot-touching concealer on his Scandinavian complexion, the groomer finished off his classic Hollywood look with RéVive Intensité Moisturizing Lip Balm Luxe Conditioner ($60). Voila: One handsome leading man.  
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alexander-skarsgard-emmys-2017-skincare-routine-1040437


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More from last night:






So happy for my man Alex winning his first Emmy last night. His wonderful mother My has had a lot to be proud of this week. #emmyawards #swedishtakeover



Everyone wants a selfie with Skarsgard










Stalking Alexander Skarsgård at HBO #Emmys
	
 party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Congrats to this guy on his Emmy win last night...always impeccably dressed...this time looking sharp in @zegnaofficial couture #AlexanderSkarsgard #Emmys2017 #ManOfStyle #BigLittleLies #MCM


----------



## Esizzle

Wow thats some expensive skincare! Alex's skin was glowing!


----------



## Kitkath70

Thanks Santress!  What a perfect night.  He looked amazing. Like old Hollywood. The picture of him with Nichole are so sweet.  There is true affection between them.  What an incredible journey to have gone through together. They are amazing acting partners.
He's hit A list status I do believe.  So glad My was able to be there for all of this.


----------



## scarlet555

Would love for second season of BLL, with him to play the good twin, I mean Perry did have twin progeny, he could have a twin brother, a good one that everyone hates.


----------



## Santress

Fun Emmys night last night. #emmys #hboemmyparty #lalife #hollywood #biglittlelies #emmyparty #alexskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #emmywinner #jackmcbrayer


----------



## Askarbb

Thanks Santress you always bring such good pictures. I am SOOOO happy for Alex he deserved this award! His acceptance speech was perfect. I know this is petty but it has been like nails to a chalkboard everytime I see it. Could we please please stop spelling Gustaf's name Gustav? It is spelled Gustaf. You can google it if you don't believe me. I swear it is spelled with an f not a v. I know it seems minute but the spelling matters.


----------



## hjsameli

Santress said:


> Thanks, Jooa!
> 
> More HQs from last night (September 17, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.org/gallery/33rd593ae/


The video is hilarious.


----------



## hjsameli

Esizzle said:


> I cant ever get tired of looking at all these pretty pics!! What are Alex and Jack doing?! hahaha!
> 
> Who is the girl behind Alex in the black dress?!


The video is great. TMZ. Alex told Jack it was a private party. Security came out thinking it was a pap trying to get in.


----------



## Askarbb

VEGASTAR said:


> I haven't seen any pics of Gustav. How do you know he was there?? Is there a picture i missed?
> 
> That girl does not look like Caroline. Maybe the pics were missleading, take a look at the video. Its more visible. Bjorn & wife go in and then Alex and this girl (who is dark hair and eyes and kind of looks Spanish )) ) and Jack... the girl stays with Alex. She doent go in with the others. She could be his date or she came with Jack... who knows...



I am Spanish and wasn't aware we had a look lol


----------



## hjsameli

gacats said:


> It looks like they're doing a bit about Jack McBrayer not being allowed into the program or an after party.


I would like to know who the gentleman with the ponytail holding Alex's Emmy is.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Fun Emmys night last night. #emmys #hboemmyparty #lalife #hollywood #biglittlelies #emmyparty #alexskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #emmywinner #jackmcbrayer




I'm surprised Alex isn't molesting Jack's ear.



hjsameli said:


> I would like to know who the gentleman with the ponytail holding Alex's Emmy is.



Bjorne Larsson.

Alex posts a pic of the statuette:


----------



## Kitkath70

The guy with the ponytail holding Alex's Emmy is one of his best friends Bjorne.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Askarbb said:


> I am Spanish and wasn't aware we had a look lol


I only jokinkly wrote that because he was in Madrid shooting The Kill Team just before he came to LA. So if she was a date maybe he met her in Spain and brought her there.
I actually mentioned her dark hair and eyes as the reason why i thought she didnt look like Caroline because i thought Caroline was blonde with blue eyes. But the way i wrote it may seem that way. But thats what i was thinking. So i wasn't thinking about a Spanish look at all.  But now that you mentioned it I have been to Spain many times, i love it there,  and have worked with a lot of Spanish people. The women are very beautiful and the men very attractive. Lucky you


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Poor Skars.  He finally wins an award he well deserves, and all people can talk about is a) his moustache and b) the kiss with Nicole which was two seconds and didn't exactly happen in a dark hallway. They even had a Today show segment on it!  Oh well. Hopefully he's still celebrating. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-weighs-against-Nicole-Kidman-smooching.html


----------



## audiogirl

There are lots of Hispanics in LA. There are far easier explanations for a dark-haired woman than flying someone in from Spain.


----------



## OHVamp

scaredsquirrel said:


> Poor Skars.  He finally wins an award he well deserves, and all people can talk about is a) his moustache and b) the kiss with Nicole which was two seconds and didn't exactly happen in a dark hallway. They even had a Today show segment on it!  Oh well. Hopefully he's still celebrating.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-weighs-against-Nicole-Kidman-smooching.html



It wasn't like she knocked her husband to the curb to launch herself into Alex's arms for a passionate kiss first.
*adding. I chalk it up to hollywood gossip/news needing to find something to buzz about.


----------



## Santress

I love the kiss. It's funny that it's getting such a reaction. It's super brief and looks much more intense in photos and slow-mo video than it actually is.

More fan photos from the *Emmy's* (September 17, 2017, Los Angeles):







#gustafskarsgard #emmys #la #hbo #afterparty #vikings #usa #amazing #actor #talent #losangeles #california #usa #barryking #summer #party #citizenoftheworld #peace #love







#alexanderskarsgard #actor #emmys #hbo #afterparty #biglittlelies #amazing #talent #kind #class #losangeles #usa #california #barryking #love #summer #emmywinner #la #citizenoftheworld #peace








#alexanderskarsgard #mom #emmys #hbo #afterparty #la #biglittlelies #emmywinner #actor #kind #talent #class #citizenoftheworld #peace #love #barryking #summer



-*barrykingla* instagram






Congrats to #alexanderskarsgard on his big Emmy win last night. He was great on #biglittlelies



-*mayraaltyra* instagram






Making mom proud! Alexander Skarsgård celebrates his first #Emmys win with his mother My Skarsgård at the HBO party (Photo by Chelsea Lauren/Variety/REX/@ShutterstockNow)

-*variety* instagram






What. A. Night. #emmys2017

-*zbest* instagram



Winner for Outstanding Limited Series: #BigLittleLies @HBO!! Congratulations! #Emmys
	







https://twitter.com/TelevisionAcad/status/909613719038042112

Alexander Skarsgård musooo!!! #TapeteVermelhoE #EMMY2017
	







https://twitter.com/eonlinebrasil/status/909560820492898305


----------



## aerohead21

The kiss thing is especially funny because neither Alex nor Nicole are American so a congratulatory kiss probably doesn't mean a whole bunch to them but we Americans are like *gasp* *wah??* cuz even a kiss on the cheek from a friend is awkward. 

I find it funny how you all know all of his circle and their circle  I had no idea who the girl in the dress was either.

Just a random thought while I was thumbing through, did Alex and Alexa break up before or after his nomination? Like, he was all I'm taking my mom and she was all, but what about me? And that was the last straw?? - seriously, just making stories up in my head. I don't know, don't really care.


----------



## Santress

More HQs:

















































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2o4vtp8h2/


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2o4vtp8h2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/uaeuxezq/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/uaeuxezq/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/30njrrsx2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/30njrrsx2/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2lgvchwdi/


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2lgvchwdi/


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> The kiss thing is especially funny because neither Alex nor Nicole are American so a congratulatory kiss probably doesn't mean a whole bunch to them but we Americans are like *gasp* *wah??* cuz even a kiss on the cheek from a friend is awkward.
> 
> I find it funny how you all know all of his circle and their circle  I had no idea who the girl in the dress was either.
> 
> Just a random thought while I was thumbing through, did Alex and Alexa break up before or after his nomination? Like, he was all I'm taking my mom and she was all, but what about me? And that was the last straw?? - seriously, just making stories up in my head. I don't know, don't really care.




That's funny!!! I think they broke up way before his nomination ………… but it wouldn't matter, he wouldn't have been seen with her on the red carpet anyway!!!!  Rumor is he's been seen with a girl named Raquel San Nicolas in Spain don't know if there's any truth to this though.


----------



## Julia_W

Santress, 
Many, heartfelt thanks.  You are definitely working overtime with all the beautiful shot of Alex.  You do such a fantastic job.  I can't figure out how to post hardly anything on here and you do it at light speed.  Thank you!!



ellasam said:


> That's funny!!! I think they broke up way before his nomination ………… but it wouldn't matter, he wouldn't have been seen with her on the red carpet anyway!!!!  Rumor is he's been seen with a girl named Raquel San Nicolas in Spain don't know if there's any truth to this though.



I don't know about the sightings, but he did start following a girl named Raquel San Nicolas on Instagram.  I hate to admit to being such a stalker, but I did look to see who he had added to his list when the number went up.  She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> That's funny!!! I think they broke up way before his nomination ………… but it wouldn't matter, he wouldn't have been seen with her on the red carpet anyway!!!!  Rumor is he's been seen with a girl named Raquel San Nicolas in Spain don't know if there's any truth to this though.



I'm pretty sure they broke up in early May. And even if they were together and he was the type to walk the red carpet with his gf I think this would have been a Mom thing anyway.
As for Raquel San Nicolas, apparently she's some Spanish model/actress/singer (insert eyeroll). And yes, he's now following her on IG. But Googling also leads me to the one forum that's discussing this, and I'm going to side eye the IG following equates to dating because of the nature of the forum.
Though who knows, perhaps we should be expecting our wedding invitations any day now!


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure they broke up in early May. And even if they were together and he was the type to walk the red carpet with his gf I think this would have been a Mom thing anyway.
> As for Raquel San Nicolas, apparently she's some Spanish model/actress/singer (insert eyeroll). And yes, he's now following her on IG. But Googling also leads me to the one forum that's discussing this, and I'm going to side eye the IG following equates to dating because of the nature of the forum.
> Though who knows, perhaps we should be expecting our wedding invitations any day now!




Funny!!! I was just saying that he never walked with Alexa on the carpet , not even to go to the Met they didn't even leave the hotel together!!  He acts like he doesn't want to be seen in a formal setting with a girlfriend, which is just odd to me, again just my opinion!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
We've been over the red carpet stuff ad nauseam, even in just the last few weeks. It is what is.


----------



## MissLily

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure they broke up in early May. And even if they were together and he was the type to walk the red carpet with his gf I think this would have been a Mom thing anyway.
> As for Raquel San Nicolas, apparently she's some Spanish model/actress/singer (insert eyeroll). And yes, he's now following her on IG. But Googling also leads me to the one forum that's discussing this, and I'm going to side eye the IG following equates to dating because of the nature of the forum.
> Though who knows, perhaps we should be expecting our wedding invitations any day now!




This Raquel girl is beautiful. He certainly has a type. I was also a stalker and saw that she is not following him back on insta. Interesting. Also see that he is following Eiza Gonzales and she's following him back, random.


----------



## Sillygal2007

I am going to have to agree to disagree here, I think Raquel is ugly (shrug). I think Alexa was average looking but with make up she was pretty. Alex for sure has a type. Skinny model and young. I am going to have to agree with buckeye on this one that following doesn't  mean dating . He is pretty social so it could be nothing more than something friendly? Now Eiza in my opinion is pretty.


----------



## ellasam

Sillygal2007 said:


> I am going to have to agree to disagree here, I think Raquel is ugly (shrug). I think Alexa was average looking but with make up she was pretty. Alex for sure has a type. Skinny model and young. I am going to have to agree with buckeye on this one that following doesn't  mean dating . He is pretty social so it could be nothing more than something friendly? Now Eiza in my opinion is pretty.


  I think Raquel and  Eliza are attractive Alexa…………… nope she's to skinny and manly looking.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Julia! He is sure keeping us busy!

More from the *2017 Emmy Awards* (September 17, 2017, LA):







Source: *Vogue
*
https://www.vogue.com/slideshow/emmy-after-parties-2017






“Smiles all around for an amazing guy.”

-*bjlevin* instagram








“Scored a pic with Best Supporting Actor, Alexander Skarsgard last night at HBO’s Emmy party! Such a cool guy.”

-*scuba_steve092* instagram










Source:  *Hollywoodreporter.com*

http://cdn1.thr.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/1024x1537/2017/09/GettyImages848781650P2017.jpg


----------



## Santress

We're so happy for you Alex! Took home the gold What a night! #Emmys #alexanderskarsgard #funtimes

-*heathernecole_3 * instagram








More and more lies...and right before Alexander Skarsgård called security!

-*flynnbeck17* instagram








I was so happy he won! @alexanderskarsgaard #biglittlelies

-*stevenlla* instagram








Bite Me #alexanderskarsgard #hbo #emmys2017

-*emilysearcy* instagram


----------



## VampFan

Santress, you rock big time, as always. Thank you. 

When is Alex heading back for filming for TKT? How much time did he get off for the emmys?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sillygal2007 said:


> I am going to have to agree to disagree here, I think Raquel is ugly (shrug). I think Alexa was average looking but with make up she was pretty. Alex for sure has a type. Skinny model* and young. *I am going to have to agree with buckeye on this one that *following doesn't  mean dating* . He is pretty social so it could be nothing more than something friendly? Now Eiza in my opinion is pretty.



Kate's 34 and Alexa's about to turn 34, this isn't some drastic age difference, it's not like he's Leo or James Woods.

I think SM follows are the new 'he's standing near a woman! They're totally dating!'



VampFan said:


> Santress, you rock big time, as always. Thank you.
> 
> When is Alex heading back for filming for TKT? How much time did he get off for the emmys?



I don't know, but I suspect he probably flew back on Monday.

Alex is at the end of this very short video from Jeffrey Nordling, who played Gordon on BLL:


And here's Adina Porter on Alex:

"And then there are the fun parts. Porter reunited with former _True Blood_ co-stars Alexander Skarsgård and Rutina Wesley at the 69th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards on Sunday, a meet-up she describes as magnificent.
"When men are that beautiful, you think they're also gonna be mean, but he's such a sweetheart," she says of Skarsgård, who went home with his first Emmy for _Big Little Lies_. "He always has been. We did an episode of_ True Blood_, Lafayette's character was on vampire blood and he was hallucinating. He couldn't tell if it was me holding a gun on him, his auntie, or Eric Northman, Alexander's character, so Alex and I had to wear the same dress, and boyfriend looked better in it than I did."

http://www.zimbio.com/Zimbio+Exclus...aTB/Adina+Porter+Teases+American+Horror+Story


----------



## aerohead21

I think Raquel is more his "type" than Eiza, but they're both pretty with Eiza being more stereotypical Hollywood.

Also, just finally figured out that Nicole Kidman's shoes are SUPPOSED to look like that! I thought the jewels were missing from the right foot. Nope...the toe and ankle straps are opposite in decoration.


----------



## Sillygal2007

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Kate's 34 and Alexa's about to turn 34, this isn't some drastic age difference, it's not like he's Leo or James Woods.
> 
> I think SM follows are the new 'he's standing near a woman! They're totally dating!'
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I suspect he probably flew back on Monday.
> 
> Alex is at the end of this very short video from Jeffrey Nordling, who played Gordon on BLL:
> 
> 
> And here's Adina Porter on Alex:
> 
> "And then there are the fun parts. Porter reunited with former _True Blood_ co-stars Alexander Skarsgård and Rutina Wesley at the 69th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards on Sunday, a meet-up she describes as magnificent.
> "When men are that beautiful, you think they're also gonna be mean, but he's such a sweetheart," she says of Skarsgård, who went home with his first Emmy for _Big Little Lies_. "He always has been. We did an episode of_ True Blood_, Lafayette's character was on vampire blood and he was hallucinating. He couldn't tell if it was me holding a gun on him, his auntie, or Eric Northman, Alexander's character, so Alex and I had to wear the same dress, and boyfriend looked better in it than I did."
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/Zimbio+Exclus...aTB/Adina+Porter+Teases+American+Horror+Story




I wasn't saying  drastically younger lol.  I said young. 34 is still young. 34 isn't his age. He doesn't seem to date older than himself.  Kate is super skinny so is Alexa. Alexa is actually sickly skinny. He still has a "type". I have never seen him with a curvy woman. I haven't seen him with a costume designer or director. He likes skinny, model/actresses who are young. So maybe not as bad as Leo but still like Leo has a type so does Alex. I think he is talented and handsome but his taste in women doesn't seem to be very unpredictable.


----------



## Sillygal2007

ellasam said:


> I think Raquel and  Eliza are attractive Alexa…………… nope she's to skinny and manly looking.



I really don't think Raquel is pretty. Eiza to me is gorgeous.  I can see your point about Alexa. I just think when she has makeup on she looks somewhat pretty. When she was younger she was pretty as she aged she got skinnier which then made her look very masculine.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sillygal2007 said:


> I *wasn't saying  drastically younger lol.  I said young. *34 is still young. 34 isn't his age. He doesn't seem to date older than himself.  Kate is super skinny so is Alexa. Alexa is actually sickly skinny. He still has a "type". I have never seen him with a curvy woman. I haven't seen him with a costume designer or director. He likes skinny, model/actresses who are young. So maybe not as bad as Leo but still like Leo has a type so does Alex. I think he is talented and handsome but his taste in women doesn't seem to be very unpredictable.



Part of my reaction to this is the belief that he likes them young isn't new among a subset of fans, and the implication with this was that he has some sort of 'thing' for early 20's women even as he gets older. Which isn't backed up by his dating history.
Some Swedish dating history:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard-xii.654176/page-54#post-17704577
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard-xii.654176/page-55#post-17704601


----------



## Santress

New set pics for *The Aftermath* shared today (September 20, 2017) by Flora Thiemann on instagram:












THE AFTERMATH #2018
with #keiraknightley , #alexanderskarsgard , #jasonclarke & @jannik.schuemann
#amusementpark#20thcenturyfox#fox#theaftermath



-*flowthie* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress, for The Aftermath pics. He looks so good in those 1940's clothes!  I am really looking forward to this movie since he will be playing a a decent human being for a change.  The character is still a bit flawed, but not a killer or a spouse abuser.
Best of all, there should be romantic love scenes!


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks @Santress for all the pictures from emmys weekend! And the beautiful new ones from the aftermath


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress, for The Aftermath pics. He looks so good in those 1940's clothes!  I am really looking forward to this movie since he will be playing a a decent human being for a change.  The character is still a bit flawed, but not a killer or a spouse abuser.
> Best of all, there should be romantic love scenes!


Hahaha! I am so looking forward to seeing him as a loving husband, father and lover to Kiera Freaking Knightly! Mute isnt very exciting to me but I will watch. I am scared for hold the dark. Its going to be like Perry but a million times worse.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Kate's 34 and Alexa's about to turn 34, this isn't some drastic age difference, it's not like he's Leo or James Woods.
> 
> I think SM follows are the new 'he's standing near a woman! They're totally dating!'
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I suspect he probably flew back on Monday.
> 
> Alex is at the end of this very short video from Jeffrey Nordling, who played Gordon on BLL:
> 
> 
> And here's Adina Porter on Alex:
> 
> "And then there are the fun parts. Porter reunited with former _True Blood_ co-stars Alexander Skarsgård and Rutina Wesley at the 69th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards on Sunday, a meet-up she describes as magnificent.
> "When men are that beautiful, you think they're also gonna be mean, but he's such a sweetheart," she says of Skarsgård, who went home with his first Emmy for _Big Little Lies_. "He always has been. We did an episode of_ True Blood_, Lafayette's character was on vampire blood and he was hallucinating. He couldn't tell if it was me holding a gun on him, his auntie, or Eric Northman, Alexander's character, so Alex and I had to wear the same dress, and boyfriend looked better in it than I did."
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/Zimbio+Exclus...aTB/Adina+Porter+Teases+American+Horror+Story



Awww it was like a mini True Blood reunion at the HBO afterparty! Everyone who works with Alex only ever has nice things to say about him. And they always point out how beautiful he is. LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Oh yea HBO would book everything for him. But where is Gustaf and his girlfriend staying?





Esizzle said:


> Probably an airbnb large enough to accommodate Gustafson family and friends like the rest of the skarsgards always do when on location.
> I keep forgetting Gustaf works for HBO too now. I want a repeat of Gustaf, Bill, Alex pics this weekend.



Can't find the translation now, but in his new interview with Cafe Magazine Bill mentions that he and Gustaf rented a place in Laurel Canyon in May, and that Alex stayed there in May. And that they made sure it was large enough for all the family/friends to come over and hang out/stay.



Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress, for The Aftermath pics. He looks so good in those 1940's clothes!  I am really looking forward to this movie since he will be playing a a decent human being for a change.  The character is still a bit flawed, but not a killer or a spouse abuser.
> Best of all, there should be romantic love scenes!



He looks really really good. Perhaps healthier and bulkier than described in the book, but whatever. 
And yes, it will be nice to have him a 'normal' role, since post-Perry he's shot HTD and now TKT. Though I'm presuming that Leo in Mute isn't some sort of psycho.

It would also be nice if we end up with some sort of release date info.

ETA: Even Good Morning America is noticing the Skarsgards:


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Can't find the translation now, but in his new interview with Cafe Magazine Bill mentions that he and Gustaf rented a place in Laurel Canyon in May, and that Alex stayed there in May. And that they made sure it was large enough for all the family/friends to come over and hang out/stay.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks really really good. Perhaps healthier and bulkier than described in the book, but whatever.
> And yes, it will be nice to have him a 'normal' role, since post-Perry he's shot HTD and now TKT. Though I'm presuming that Leo in Mute isn't some sort of psycho.
> 
> ETA: Even Good Morning America is noticing the Skarsgards:



Laurel Canyon? Nice! The Skarsgards travel in style haha. They are all millionaires so its easy.

Can you please link the cafe interview if you find it? Bills last cafe interview was really fun and I want to read the new one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Alex definitely is, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bill and Gustaf, while wealthy, aren't millionaires, not yet anyway.

ETA: I can link to the interview part that's not behind the paywall, but can't find where I saw the translation, I'm not as familiar with the Bill sites and can't remember them.
http://www.cafe.se/bill-skarsgard-exklusiv-intervju-2017/


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks I will try to find the translation.

I guess Gustaf and Bill arent millionaires but certainly rich enough to afford big places in nice neighborhoods in LA. I want to be invited to their house parties


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It helps if you're sharing the rent! 
I do wonder what Bill's salary for IT was, though probably not that much, and if they're going to ask for a higher salary for part 2.
And yes, I do want to be invited to all the Skarsgård house parties/dinners/vacations.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It helps if you're sharing the rent!
> I do wonder what Bill's salary for IT was, though probably not that much, and if they're going to ask for a higher salary for part 2.
> And yes, I do want to be invited to all the Skarsgård house parties/dinners/vacations.


He might not have been paid a lot upfront but he will get profits from the backend deals hopefully. 

BTW the cafe link doesnt have a paywall for me. It just asks for email and then you can see the whole article. Google chrome translated the page for me.


----------



## Esizzle

How much does Alex charge for a studio movie? In the millions or not?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Does anyone know which years he dated Sara Tun? On and of for 3 years but which 3?


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Does anyone know which years he dated Sara Tun? On and of for 3 years but which 3?



I don't know the year just that he was very young and has said he was very much in love with her but they were not healthy together. Unfortunately I had a relationship like that, it sucks!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Sorry to hear that. It must be hard for you.
I listened to the radio show where tells about it.
Does anyone remember the photo where Alex is wearing the white hoodie with the shark and posing with Bill when he is a kid at a movie premier. he was dating her then. I cant remember the movie..


----------



## Esizzle

VEGASTAR said:


> Sorry to hear that. It must be hard for you.
> I listened to the radio show where tells about it.
> Does anyone remember the photo where Alex is wearing the white hoodie with the shark and posing with Bill when he is a kid at a movie premier. he was dating her then. I cant remember the movie..









This girl? She is pretty. Alex definitely has gotten much more handsome with age lol


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> This girl? She is pretty. Alex definitely has gotten much more handsome with age lol


Yesss thats the one... what year was this?????


----------



## VEGASTAR

Also this one


----------



## Esizzle

Esizzle said:


> This girl? She is pretty. Alex definitely has gotten much more handsome with age lol


I think 2004/2005? Alex was in his late twenties.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> I think 2005/2006? Alex was in his late twenties.


Bill is born in 1990 so he would have to be 15-16 in the picture if that were the year. But i think he looks younger?? If only we cauld guess Bills age we can figure it out :---))))))


----------



## Esizzle

VEGASTAR said:


> Bill is born in 1990 so he would have to be 15-16 in the picture if that were the year. But i think he looks younger?? If only we cauld guess Bills age we can figure it out :---))))))


How old do you think he looks? I'd say 13-14. Boys look like babies until they hit their growth spurt

I can't find what movie premiere they are at.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> How old do you think he looks? I'd say 13-14. Boys look like babies until they hit their growth spurt
> 
> I can't find what movie premiere they are at.


I thought maybe 10 ? But i dont know i dont have kids i cauld be way off. But i think its now safe to say its after 2000??


----------



## Esizzle

VEGASTAR said:


> I thought maybe 10 ? But i dont know i dont have kids i cauld be way off. But i think its now safe to say its after 2000??


After 2000 and before 2004?? Why are we trying to figure the year out again? Lol


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Sorry to hear that. It must be hard for you.
> I listened to the radio show where tells about it.
> Does anyone remember the photo where Alex is wearing the white hoodie with the shark and posing with Bill when he is a kid at a movie premier. he was dating her then. I cant remember the movie..




Thanks and I do remember that radio show where he was a dj  didn't know that was about Sara though.  They actually make a good looking couple!! He likes the brunette s!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> He might not have been paid a lot upfront but he will get profits from the backend deals hopefully.
> 
> BTW the cafe link doesnt have a paywall for me. It just asks for email and then you can see the whole article. Google chrome translated the page for me.





Esizzle said:


> How much does Alex charge for a studio movie? In the millions or not?


Ah, I'll have to try the Cafe link later, having internet/browser issue both at home and work (where I'm working!) and couldn't get the page to load properly so I could Google translate what the box was for.
Not sure Bill was in the position to get backend deals on this, though he may be able to get some for the 2nd movie. Though backend deals can be very tricky, because of Hollywood accounting practices.
As for what Alex asks for for studio movies, when he does them, I've wondered about that. I'm sure he got a nice salary from Tarzan, but that was a big budget studio movie. The Aftermath also a studio movie, but much smaller budget. And now he's an Emmy winner. Not a 'big' award, but it still gets to be used in marketing. But, he's still not a box office draw in that way.  And Mute and HTD can be considered studio movies as well. And how much did he get paid for BLL?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Emmys 2017 Acceptance Speeches: Were Certain Winners Cut Off Too Soon? Analyzing the Numbers*
Sterling K. Brown called out the producers for playing him off, but you'd be surprised how short some of this year's acceptance speeches were — or how long they could be...
Sometimes acceptance speeches can feel like they last an eternity — even when the show’s producers attempt to cut them off early — and other times, the winners are so boisterous that it would be fine if they went on forever. But here’s the truth: Acceptance speeches are rarely as long as you might think. Here’s a look at the length of some of this year’s thank yous.

*Alexander Skarsgard, “Big Little Lies,” Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series: 37 seconds*
*Notable for being the shortest of the night, while also quite charming. He could have stayed on the stage a little longer.*

Jean-Marc Vallee, “Big Little Lies,” Outstanding Directing for a Limited Series: 1 minute, 2 seconds
The “Big Little Lies” director also got played off — though in one of the night’s more surreal moments, the music of choice wasn’t a song from the HBO limited series, but a blast of “9 to 5,” which they must have had cued up because Jane Fonda, Lily Tomlin and Dolly Parton were set to present next.

Laura Dern, “Big Little Lies,” Outstanding Supporting Actress in a Limited Series: 1 minute, 21 seconds
Here’s about the mark where these speeches started feeling pretty lengthy. But it was Dern’s first Emmys win, and thus a big moment for her.
“Big Little Lies,” Outstanding Limited Series: 1 minute, 35 seconds
Both stars Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman accepted this award, and repeated comments they’ve made previously about the need for more roles for women. This followed Kidman’s win for Best Actress, which will make an appearance far further down this list.

And here’s where it gets interesting. When Brown got played off the stage, he tried to fight it — but his speech still ended up being the second longest of the night. (Brown was given the chance to finish his speech in front of reporters in the Emmy press room.) However, the longest speech was…
Nicole Kidman, “Big Little Lies,” Outstanding Lead Actress in a Limited Series: 2 minutes, 45 seconds
…And the producers never even hinted at playing the music — perhaps because of her stature as an actress, and because she devoted a fair portion of her time on screen to discussing the issue of domestic abuse.

What do we learn from all this? That most acceptance speeches aren’t really as long as they might seem, and that you can never tell who might choose to grab that mike and not let it go.
http://www.indiewire.com/2017/09/emmys-2017-acceptance-speeches-longest-shortest-nicole-kidman-1201878069/
*
*


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, I'll have to try the Cafe link later, having internet/browser issue both at home and work (where I'm working!) and couldn't get the page to load properly so I could Google translate what the box was for.
> Not sure Bill was in the position to get backend deals on this, though he may be able to get some for the 2nd movie. Though backend deals can be very tricky, because of Hollywood accounting practices.
> As for what Alex asks for for studio movies, when he does them, I've wondered about that. I'm sure he got a nice salary from Tarzan, but that was a big budget studio movie. The Aftermath also a studio movie, but much smaller budget. And now he's an Emmy winner. Not a 'big' award, but it still gets to be used in marketing. But, he's still not a box office draw in that way.  And Mute and HTD can be considered studio movies as well. And how much did he get paid for BLL?


Try again later when your browser is working.

With an emmy, he will get better TV offers where he can demand more money and more screen time. That will be great. He isnt a box office draw so he shines in indies and small budget studio movies which is what he has been doing.

I was looking through IG today and saw a fan pic with a caption saying next stop golden globes. It didnt even occur to me that BLL has a very good chance of being nominated at the globes. Hopefully more red carpet and more awards in January! If he is nominated for or even wins a golden globe, he will be more noticed by movie people too


----------



## Askarbb

VEGASTAR said:


> I only jokinkly wrote that because he was in Madrid shooting The Kill Team just before he came to LA. So if she was a date maybe he met her in Spain and brought her there.
> I actually mentioned her dark hair and eyes as the reason why i thought she didnt look like Caroline because i thought Caroline was blonde with blue eyes. But the way i wrote it may seem that way. But thats what i was thinking. So i wasn't thinking about a Spanish look at all.  But now that you mentioned it I have been to Spain many times, i love it there,  and have worked with a lot of Spanish people. The women are very beautiful and the men very attractive. Lucky you



I just was genuinely confused because we all look so different. LoL it is a beautiful country. I haven't lived there since I was little so I only go to see family. I am glad you had the chance to see it. 



Santress said:


> I love the kiss. It's funny that it's getting such a reaction. It's super brief and looks much more intense in photos and slow-mo video than it actually is.
> 
> More fan photos from the *Emmy's* (September 17, 2017, Los Angeles):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #gustafskarsgard #emmys #la #hbo #afterparty #vikings #usa #amazing #actor #talent #losangeles #california #usa #barryking #summer #party #citizenoftheworld #peace #love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard #actor #emmys #hbo #afterparty #biglittlelies #amazing #talent #kind #class #losangeles #usa #california #barryking #love #summer #emmywinner #la #citizenoftheworld #peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard #mom #emmys #hbo #afterparty #la #biglittlelies #emmywinner #actor #kind #talent #class #citizenoftheworld #peace #love #barryking #summer
> 
> 
> 
> -*barrykingla* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to #alexanderskarsgard on his big Emmy win last night. He was great on #biglittlelies
> 
> 
> 
> -*mayraaltyra* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making mom proud! Alexander Skarsgård celebrates his first #Emmys win with his mother My Skarsgård at the HBO party (Photo by Chelsea Lauren/Variety/REX/@ShutterstockNow)
> 
> -*variety* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What. A. Night. #emmys2017
> 
> -*zbest* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Winner for Outstanding Limited Series: #BigLittleLies @HBO!! Congratulations! #Emmys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TelevisionAcad/status/909613719038042112
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård musooo!!! #TapeteVermelhoE #EMMY2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/eonlinebrasil/status/909560820492898305




I love how Proud My looked. Gustaf's gf is gorgeous.


----------



## Askarbb

I think everyone has a type. Even if they say they don't they have some sort of a type. Whether it be a personality trait, a hair color, smile etc. there is something they have in common. I don't think Alex's type is an age thing I think it is more of a personality thing? He seems to go for the quirky, outgoing independent types. I think Kate was the only blonde he dated so I would also say what someone else said about liking brunettes? There isn't anything wrong with having a type. Oddly enough Alex isn't my type. I usually like average height, dark hair, dark eyes who are kind of muscular with a bit of facial hair who has a bit of a cocky attitude. However I really like Alex. I like even more that he is not my type. So he very well could date someone at some point who isn't his type. Idk that is just my opinion.


----------



## hjsameli

VEGASTAR said:


> I thought maybe 10 ? But i dont know i dont have kids i cauld be way off. But i think its now safe to say its after 2000??


I think Bill looks 10-12.


----------



## audiogirl

Sillygal2007 said:


> I wasn't saying  drastically younger lol.  I said young. 34 is still young. 34 isn't his age. He doesn't seem to date older than himself.  Kate is super skinny so is Alexa. Alexa is actually sickly skinny. He still has a "type". I have never seen him with a curvy woman. I haven't seen him with a costume designer or director. He likes skinny, model/actresses who are young. So maybe not as bad as Leo but still like Leo has a type so does Alex. I think he is talented and handsome but his taste in women doesn't seem to be very unpredictable.


Honestly 34 is not young compared with 41.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Try again later when your browser is working.
> 
> With an emmy, he will get better TV offers where he can demand more money and more screen time. That will be great. He isnt a box office draw so he shines in indies and small budget studio movies which is what he has been doing.
> 
> I was looking through IG today and saw a fan pic with a caption saying next stop golden globes. It didnt even occur to me that BLL has a very good chance of being nominated at the globes. Hopefully more red carpet and more awards in January! If he is nominated for or even wins a golden globe, he will be more noticed by movie people too



Hopefully the Emmy has also increased the quality of scripts that he's offered. Not that they're bad now, and we don't know what he's turned down, but he's shown that he does just fine when acting with someone like Nicole. I'd like to see him work more with A-listers, just to show that BLL wasn't some fluke.

Yes, BLL should be up for a GG or two come January, though the Emmys were the only one with Alex's category. I think there a couple of other ones that BLL might be up for come awards season, but can't remember off hand.



Askarbb said:


> I think everyone has a type. Even if they say they don't they have some sort of a type. Whether it be a personality trait, a hair color, smile etc. there is something they have in common. I don't think Alex's type is an age thing I think it is more of a personality thing? He seems to go for the quirky, outgoing independent types. I think Kate was the only blonde he dated so I would also say what someone else said about liking brunettes? There isn't anything wrong with having a type. Oddly enough Alex isn't my type. I usually like average height, dark hair, dark eyes who are kind of muscular with a bit of facial hair who has a bit of a cocky attitude. However I really like Alex. I like even more that he is not my type. So he very well could date someone at some point who isn't his type. Idk that is just my opinion.



Alex has definitely dated blondes before Kate, and probably during the 4 years before he started dating Alexa, so I don't think there's a blonde/brunette preference. I think he does have a type, but it's not hair color. But as mentioned here often over the years, if he's really going to settle down one of these days, he might be better off expanding his parameters beyond slender social media obsessed fashionistas. Now whether he does that ...


----------



## Sillygal2007

audiogirl said:


> Honestly 34 is not young compared with 41.



LoL I didn't say compared to I said young. 34 is not middle aged it isn't old or older either . 34 is still young. Why exactly are we trying to argue that 34 isn't young? I am scared to think what age you guys find old. All I said is he likes women young. Maybe I should have said "younger" than him and people wouldn't have been so defensive?  It was merely an observation that he doesn't date women his age or even older than him. More often than not she is younger than he is. Even if it isn't a lot. These two new women if he is dating one of them, I am not saying he is. They are even younger than 34 they are in their mid 20's. So if he is dating one of them, again I am not saying he is. It doesn't seem he is going to be changing his preference anytime soon.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sillygal2007 said:


> *LoL I didn't say compared to I said young.* 34 is not middle aged it isn't old or older either . 34 is still young. Why exactly are we trying to argue that 34 isn't young? I am scared to think what age you guys find old. All I said is he likes women young. Maybe I should have said "younger" than him and people wouldn't have been so defensive?  It was merely an observation that he doesn't date women his age or even older than him. More often than not she is younger than he is. Even if it isn't a lot. These two new women if he is dating one of them, I am not saying he is. They are even younger than 34 they are in their mid 20's. So if he is dating one of them, again I am not saying he is. It doesn't seem he is going to be changing his preference anytime soon.



You're not comparing, but I am. Yes 34 is still young, but as I mentioned earlier, the comments I've seen on how he likes 'young' women aren't thinking that 34 is young (if they're really aware of how old KB and AC really are), it's the implication that he prefers Leo-aged women in their mid 20's, even though his last two serious girlfriends haven't been that much younger than he. Younger, yes, but not that much in terms of their actual ages. The comparison is important for implication for me, though you're coming at it from a different angle.


----------



## Sillygal2007

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You're not comparing, but I am. Yes 34 is still young, but as I mentioned earlier, the comments I've seen on how he likes 'young' women aren't thinking that 34 is young (if they're really aware of how old KB and AC really are), it's the implication that he prefers Leo-aged women in their mid 20's, even though his last two serious girlfriends haven't been that much younger than he. Younger, yes, but not that much in terms of their actual ages. The comparison is important for implication for me, though you're coming at it from a different angle.



 The way you responded was that 34 wasn't young. Both you and audio girl assumed when I said young I was talking about 20 year olds. Any other comment people are making thinking 34 isn't young and that 20 year olds are the only young ones are exactly the problem. Especially for Hollywood. It is a wrong assumption.  Even Alex spoke out about it. I don't have the exact quote but he said something along the lines of men in Hollywood are working somewhere into their 50's but women are only good till about mid to late 20's. He was saying how wrong it was. That is what makes me upset is that when I said young people automatically thought I was talking about a 20 year old. I wasn't saying he is a bad guy for dating younger than himself. It was just an observation on the type of women he seems to like. It is also important for me for people not to assume 20 is the only young.


----------



## aerohead21

True, cuz there's young, and young for your age. I think the reference was the age gap moreso than the actual age...at least that's how I read it. At the same time I'm 36 and my husband is 43 so........hey, I'll take that I'm young


----------



## Skarsgirl

I just found this blog whilst looking for earlier movies of Mr. Skarsgård and I am so happy to have done so! As someone else said, Santress you are awesome! I need to catch up as to this possible new female in his life!☺️


----------



## BagBerry13

Askarbb said:


> I think everyone has a type. Even if they say they don't they have some sort of a type. Whether it be a personality trait, a hair color, smile etc. there is something they have in common. I don't think Alex's type is an age thing I think it is more of a personality thing? He seems to go for the quirky, outgoing independent types. I think Kate was the only blonde he dated so I would also say what someone else said about liking brunettes? There isn't anything wrong with having a type. Oddly enough Alex isn't my type. I usually like average height, dark hair, dark eyes who are kind of muscular with a bit of facial hair who has a bit of a cocky attitude. However I really like Alex. I like even more that he is not my type. So he very well could date someone at some point who isn't his type. Idk that is just my opinion.


He definitely has a type. It's called stupid ("OMG! I'm a step-parent to a 20 year old."), childish ("Look at that selfie I just took, mate!"), starving ("I forget to eat when I'm stressed.") famewhores. The hair colour doesn't matter as long as they meet the other requirements.


Sillygal2007 said:


> The way you responded was that 34 wasn't young. Both you and audio girl assumed when I said young I was talking about 20 year olds. Any other comment people are making thinking 34 isn't young and that 20 year olds are the only young ones are exactly the problem. Especially for Hollywood. It is a wrong assumption.  Even Alex spoke out about it. I don't have the exact quote but he said something along the lines of men in Hollywood are working somewhere into their 50's but women are only good till about mid to late 20's. He was saying how wrong it was. That is what makes me upset is that when I said young people automatically thought I was talking about a 20 year old. I wasn't saying he is a bad guy for dating younger than himself. It was just an observation on the type of women he seems to like. It is also important for me for people not to assume 20 is the only young.


I totally get what you're saying. This is Hollywood's and frankly America's obsession with youth. Everyone over 30 is old. Alex's problem though is that he's not mature enough to date women his age hence him picking women that meet him mentally. And of course who make him feel young himself. Who needs proper conversations when you can just drink your brain away.


----------



## hjsameli

audiogirl said:


> Honestly 34 is not young compared with 41.


My younger brother is 35. I am 44. I know I feel ancient when I consider our age difference. Even in the same family, we were raised differently. We see things differently. There's a big difference between growing up in the 70's to growing up in the 80's.


----------



## Esizzle

Skarsgirl said:


> I just found this blog whilst looking for earlier movies of Mr. Skarsgård and I am so happy to have done so! As someone else said, Santress you are awesome! I need to catch up as to this possible new female in his life!☺️


Welcome!


----------



## Skarsgirl

Esizzle said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!☺️❤️


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> He definitely has a type. It's called stupid ("OMG! I'm a step-parent to a 20 year old."), childish ("Look at that selfie I just took, mate!"), starving ("I forget to eat when I'm stressed.") famewhores. The hair colour doesn't matter as long as they meet the other requirements.
> 
> I totally get what you're saying. This is Hollywood's and frankly America's obsession with youth. Everyone over 30 is old. Alex's problem though is that he's not mature enough to date women his age hence him picking women that meet him mentally. And of course who make him feel young himself. Who needs proper conversations when you can just drink your brain away.


Everyone in the world is obsessed with youth not just Americans. Women Alex's age are mostly married or have children in the industry. Its easier for younger women in their twenties and thirties to meet Alex because they may be single or not have a responsibility of child or family and be able to travel around the world with him. I cant think of one woman in their forties that might be able to date Alex.

I think Alex should date a Swede next. I dont find either Eiza or the Spanish girl pretty or suitable for Alex


----------



## Skarsgirl

BagBerry13 said:


> He definitely has a type. It's called stupid ("OMG! I'm a step-parent to a 20 year old."), childish ("Look at that selfie I just took, mate!"), starving ("I forget to eat when I'm stressed.") famewhores. The hair colour doesn't matter as long as they meet the other requirements.
> 
> I totally get what you're saying. This is Hollywood's and frankly America's obsession with youth. Everyone over 30 is old. Alex's problem though is that he's not mature enough to date women his age hence him picking women that meet him mentally. And of course who make him feel young himself. Who needs proper conversations when you can just drink your brain away.


I think it may be more that he getting ready in his mind and has spoken of wanting a family? Many women have children past the age he is but along with comes high risk. Maybe he is looking for a younger woman so he can have many children? And I don't think he is following with syereotypes and what Hollywood or the world is or is not into, he seems to simply have his choice of what he himself prefers, and that is his right.☺️


----------



## Skarsgirl

Skarsgirl said:


> Thank you!☺️❤️


I can see an alert for your reply after I said thank you but I can not see the post? Im mobile so maybe its a glitch☺️


----------



## Esizzle

Skarsgirl said:


> I can see an alert for your reply after I said thank you but I can not see the post? Im mobile so maybe its a glitch☺️


I hadn't responded to you yet. This website gives notification if someone posts in a thread you are following.


----------



## Skarsgirl

Esizzle said:


> I hadn't responded to you yet. This website gives notification if someone posts in a thread you are following.


Ok heehee, alot to learn and get used to! But I shall endeavor as this is pretty awesome!


----------



## BagBerry13

Skarsgirl said:


> I think it may be more that he getting ready in his mind and has spoken of wanting a family? Many women have children past the age he is but along with comes high risk. Maybe he is looking for a younger woman so he can have many children? And I don't think he is following with syereotypes and what Hollywood or the world is or is not into, he seems to simply have his choice of what he himself prefers, and that is his right.☺️


Ah I see, you're still buying into the "I want a football team of kids" narrative. If he's so keen on having a family why is he always choosing women that are so not ready to have a family (physically and mentally)? And there are enough single women his age, they just don't put up with his sometimes stupid behaviour because they're more mature.


----------



## daphnymphe

When talking about age... Alex's favorite book is Lolita. This is also his ex-girlfriend Alexa's favorite too and she says something like this "My favourite book is Lolita because I just adore the pubescent teenaged girl look. It rocks."  I don't know if it's just me but I think this is the stupidest reason to love a novel and a sick one too (especially when it comes from a 34-year-old woman). You're talking about a character whom been kidnapped, abused and raped when she was only 12! I hope that's not the reason why Alex loves this novel.

P.S. I'm not fluent in English. Sorry


----------



## Kitkath70

You know sometimes things like having a career get in the way of having a family.  It happens to many people both male and female.  It doesn't mean you don't actually want it.  The timing just wasn't right.  Being successful is a two edged sword. You work hard to become successful and then realize that during that time you've lost precious years to start a family.  Time is not unlimited, even for men.  He didn't find his partner in his 20's and 30's. Now in his 40's, his dating age range is more limited if he wants a family in the traditional way.  I don't buy this crap about his playful attitude being a problem.  The guy has an incredible work ethic and goes for months on end with out letting off steam. (Tarzan anyone?). There are plenty of married men who act just like Alex.  He has to second guess any woman's agenda when he first meets them.  Do they actually like him or what they can get from him? Can they handle him being gone on set for months and having sex scenes with gorgeous costars. Look at what happened when Nicole kissed him when he won. Not to mention all the fan girls who rip apart every girl he looks at sideways.  She's going to have to have super thick skin.  He's not going to be able to date someone who works a 9-5 job. That pretty much leaves women working in the entertainment field or unemployed.  We know he has no problem hanging out with the carefree unemployed (Dada) and he's definitely been fishing in the entertainment pool.   He may end up like Warren Beatty or George Clooney and have his family in his 50's once his career is settled.


----------



## Skarsgirl

BagBerry13 said:


> Ah I see, you're still buying into the "I want a football team of kids" narrative. If he's so keen on having a family why is he always choosing women that are so not ready to have a family (physically and mentally)? And there are enough single women his age, they just don't put up with his sometimes stupid behaviour because they're more mature.




Wowwwwwww.... Or he can simply do as he pleases, pretty sure he does not give one whit to an opinion, any opinion about his life. And stupid behaviour? Hey, you have an awesome day, Im going to go check out some positive comments.


----------



## Esizzle

Kitkath70 said:


> You know sometimes things like having a career get in the way of having a family.  It happens to many people both male and female.  It doesn't mean you don't actually want it.  The timing just wasn't right.  Being successful is a two edged sword. You work hard to become successful and then realize that during that time you've lost precious years to start a family.  Time is not unlimited, even for men.  He didn't find his partner in his 20's and 30's. Now in his 40's, his dating age range is more limited if he wants a family in the traditional way.  I don't buy this crap about his playful attitude being a problem.  The guy has an incredible work ethic and goes for months on end with out letting off steam. (Tarzan anyone?). There are plenty of married men who act just like Alex.  He has to second guess any woman's agenda when he first meets them.  Do they actually like him or what they can get from him? Can they handle him being gone on set for months and having sex scenes with gorgeous costars. Look at what happened when Nicole kissed him when he won. Not to mention all the fan girls who rip apart every girl he looks at sideways.  She's going to have to have super thick skin.  He's not going to be able to date someone who works a 9-5 job. That pretty much leaves women working in the entertainment field or unemployed.  We know he has no problem hanging out with the carefree unemployed (Dada) and he's definitely been fishing in the entertainment pool.   He may end up like Warren Beatty or George Clooney and have his family in his 50's once his career is settled.


Well said!


----------



## Sillygal2007

daphnymphe said:


> When talking about age... Alex's favorite book is Lolita. This is also his ex-girlfriend Alexa's favorite too and she says something like this "My favourite book is Lolita because I just adore the pubescent teenaged girl look. It rocks."  I don't know if it's just me but I think this is the stupidest reason to love a novel and a sick one too (especially when it comes from a 34-year-old woman). You're talking about a character whom been kidnapped, abused and raped when she was only 12! I hope that's not the reason why Alex loves this novel.
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm not fluent in English. Sorry




That is such a gross reason to like a book. Imagine if a male had said that? Eeeek he would be accused of being a pediphile or at least supporting it.


----------



## Sillygal2007

I see a bit of truth to what bagberry is saying but at the same time I agree with what KitKath is saying. I feel like it is a bit of both. George Clooney atleast admitted he didn't want to be married. He actually said he never wanted to be married again. It was just Amal ended up changing his mind. Alex isn't admitting that. He is still saying he wants a family and not just any family but a big family. Nothing is wrong with that at all. Quite frankly nothing is wrong with not wanting marriage or children either.  Clooney is proof you can be older and still have a family of your own. You can also do it with someone who isn't in their 20's who also has a career of their own. Amal is an attorney for human rights. So this he can't date someone with a 9-5 is silly. He could he just would have to put some effort in and she would have to be real.  You know not dating him simply because he is famous. Like I said it is a bit of both. He probably hasn't found what he is looking for because he also hasn't expanded his horizons that far. Only a certain size. Only models/actresses. younger than him. If it is in the business that is the issue there are costume designers, makeup artists. Gustaf is dating a makeup artist. There are hairstylists etc. There are plenty of single women in the Hollywood business and who understand the business that aren't models or actresses. The women Alex dates are so far off from marriage and having children.


----------



## Esizzle

I don't think we should take his "I want more kids than my dad" line seriously. I think he says that because it's cute and people want to hear that. It would not be society norm to say "I don't want any kids or maybe I just want one but not right now". He comes from a big family and people from big families tend to go the other direction and have one or two kids only.


----------



## daphnymphe

Sillygal2007 said:


> That is such a gross reason to like a book. Imagine if a male had said that? Eeeek he would be accused of being a pediphile or at least supporting it.


Exactly. It's also stupid and ignorant too. I thought she was smarter than this I'm really disappointed.


----------



## Santress

More behind-the-scenes pics of Alex filming *Big Little Lies *shared on instagram today (September 22, 2017):







Congratulations Alexander! Thank you for being such a great set dad!#biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgard #hbo #emmys2017








Congratulations Nicole! Our whole family is so excited for you! #nicolekidman #hbo #emmys2017 #biglittlelies



-*denisecrovetti* instagram

Another fan photo from the *2017 Emmy Awards* (September 17, 2017, LA):






Many Congratulations hugs in this mans way! We told him ahead of time he would be walking out with his Emmy, and sure enough! Next up, a Golden Globe. Congrats @rexdanger #emmys2017 #alexanderskarsgard

-*whoisbeverlymaxine* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Oh my gosh!!! That is beyond cute. Now I want Alex to have twins!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> Oh my gosh!!! That is beyond cute. Now I want Alex to have twins!!!


Agreed    ... that picture is beyond sweet... very special...


----------



## daphnymphe

wow I'd really like to see him with his own children. I hope he'll have a family and cute babies soon


----------



## VEGASTAR

And a daughter


----------



## Esizzle

Who is that girl?


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> And a daughter




I love this picture!!!!  That little girl is so cute!!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> And a daughter




 I think it's the little sister of one of his friends but not sure.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> Who is that girl?


I'm sorry I can't remember,  but i think a relative like a daugter of a cousin but i'm not sure....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sillygal2007 said:


> I see a bit of truth to what bagberry is saying but at the same time I agree with what KitKath is saying. I feel like it is a bit of both. George Clooney atleast admitted he didn't want to be married. He actually said he never wanted to be married again. It was just Amal ended up changing his mind. Alex isn't admitting that. He is still saying he wants a family and not just any family but a big family. Nothing is wrong with that at all. Quite frankly nothing is wrong with not wanting marriage or children either.  Clooney is proof you can be older and still have a family of your own. You can also do it with someone who isn't in their 20's who also has a career of their own. Amal is an attorney for human rights. *So this he can't date someone with a 9-5 is silly. *He could he just would have to put some effort in and she would have to be real.  You know not dating him simply because he is famous. Like I said it is a bit of both. He probably hasn't found what he is looking for because he also hasn't expanded his horizons that far. Only a certain size. Only models/actresses. younger than him. If it is in the business that is the issue there are costume designers, makeup artists. Gustaf is dating a makeup artist. There are hairstylists etc. There are plenty of single women in the Hollywood business and who understand the business that aren't models or actresses. The women Alex dates are so far off from marriage and having children.



I wouldn't be surprised with him going the Clooney route, in ending up marrying later and to someone who's not in the business.
I understand your point about the job, but I don't think Amal works full time anymore, so she's still adjusted her work schedule.

Back to his working life: Now we wait to see what Netflix does:

That tight feeling in your belly when the last VFX shot of the movie is delivered, sound is locked, and thats..... it.


----------



## VEGASTAR

http://deadline.com/2017/09/rob-morrow-the-kill-team-movie-nat-wolff-alexander-skarsgard-1202169609/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Thanks! Here's the article:
*EXCLUSIVE:* Rob Morrow is set to join Nat Wolff and Alexander Skarsgård in _The Kill Team_, the Afghanistan War drama from writer-director Dan Krauss based on his 2013 documentary. Marty Bowen and Wyck Godfrey are producing.
Based on the true story told in the docu, _The Kill Team _centers on Adam (Wolff), an eager American soldier who doesn’t fit in with his rowdy, trigger-happy squad and is coerced by his new sergeant (Skarsgård) into killing civilians against his will — or be killed by his own comrades if he blows the whistle on the scheme. Morrow will play Adam’s father, a former Marine who is proud of his son but becomes concerned when he learns that Adam’s unit is not what he signed up for.

Now I feel like going back and rewatching Northern Exposure, which was Rob's big break. Or perhaps I should wait until I see the movie, and have it as a much lighter counterpart to the movie.


----------



## SWlife

I can’t find Northern Exposure on any streaming service....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
My library's got it on dvd, so I can watch it that way.


----------



## hjsameli

Sillygal2007 said:


> I see a bit of truth to what bagberry is saying but at the same time I agree with what KitKath is saying. I feel like it is a bit of both. George Clooney atleast admitted he didn't want to be married. He actually said he never wanted to be married again. It was just Amal ended up changing his mind. Alex isn't admitting that. He is still saying he wants a family and not just any family but a big family. Nothing is wrong with that at all. Quite frankly nothing is wrong with not wanting marriage or children either.  Clooney is proof you can be older and still have a family of your own. You can also do it with someone who isn't in their 20's who also has a career of their own. Amal is an attorney for human rights. So this he can't date someone with a 9-5 is silly. He could he just would have to put some effort in and she would have to be real.  You know not dating him simply because he is famous. Like I said it is a bit of both. He probably hasn't found what he is looking for because he also hasn't expanded his horizons that far. Only a certain size. Only models/actresses. younger than him. If it is in the business that is the issue there are costume designers, makeup artists. Gustaf is dating a makeup artist. There are hairstylists etc. There are plenty of single women in the Hollywood business and who understand the business that aren't models or actresses. The women Alex dates are so far off from marriage and having children.


I too agree with a bit of both. Julia Roberts has been married to Danny for years. Wasn't he a camera man on one of her films. I think the timing may not be right for him to commit at the moment. I live as far from the industry as I can get sadly, but from what I understand, is when you hit a stride you have to dedicate yourself to it. He spent a few years doing smaller Indie films, getting recognition for them. These opened a few doors leading to Tarzan, which led to BLL. He is building his library and his name is really out there now. He will get more & more offers, he can be as picky as he likes, but will spend a huge amount of time over the next few years at one location or another. Many actors do it. A "striking while the iron is hot." Once he gets a little bigger name, then he can slow a bit and have time to dedicate to a relationship.  I can't remember which couple said it, but they took turns filming so someone was always home with the kids. As for kids, his dad has kids in every generation since the 70's. My sister had her first at 35. As for his boyish charm & fun/adventure seeking, I think it's great. You can blow off steam & act stupid while still being quite mature & responsible. If I were single and wanted to stay that way, I would stick with like minded individuals which do tend to be the 30 and under right now. Usually after 30 women switch into settling down mode. He just may not have time for that now and doesn't want to be unfair to anyone.  Wow...I'm giving this guy alot of credit for deep thinking, but I can hope
Sorry to be long winded & a bit choppy. Recovering from knee surgery & on a little pain pill. Thoughts are jumbled.
I do have to say I love having found this sight. I am more curious about the chicks who are so in the know than I am about Alex. I have always wanted to work in production & have my degree, but married someone a bit older with a pension and started a family. Was too afraid of not being able to support my boys by starting as a grip or something & working my way up. Can wish I killed the fear, but regrets are not acceptable as my choices sent my children to me.


----------



## hjsameli

VEGASTAR said:


> And a daughter


How do you ladies find all these pics?


----------



## Esizzle

hjsameli said:


> How do you ladies find all these pics?


They are floating around online if you go deep enough in Alex's google image search lol


----------



## Santress

Esizzle said:


> Who is that girl?


I think she's the daughter of a Swedish couple that lives (or lived) in California. They also have a son and if I'm remembering correctly, a friend of the son was the one who shared it on a twitter a while back.

More HQs from the *2017 Emmy Awards*:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005S15061320852898


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005S15061320852898


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *IT* premiere (September 5, 2017, Los Angeles) and the *Variety and Women in Film Emmy Nominee Celebration* (September 15, 2017, West Hollywood):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?galID=S120001003A15061320521185&n=1


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?galID=S120001003A15061320521185&n=1


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Wow. Did not realize Skars was in the same creative tent as Rob Morrow. Granted, both have had some roles over the years, but geez, not in the same timeframe. And agree with Bag - if he was serious about family, he'd be there. He's entitled to not be, but I'm ok that he isn't. You have to know if that's real or pr. I think he's too used to being alone and on his own schedule


----------



## VEGASTAR

hjsameli said:


> How do you ladies find all these pics?


 google has it all   :--))))


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

hjsameli said:


> How do you ladies find all these pics?





Esizzle said:


> They are floating around online if you go deep enough in Alex's google image search lol





Santress said:


> I think she's the daughter of a Swedish couple that lives (or lived) in California. They also have a son and if I'm remembering correctly, a* friend of the son was the one who shared it on a twitter a while back.*
> 
> More HQs from the *2017 Emmy Awards*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005S15061320852898



I think that particular one may have been 'public' but not knowingly, IIRC. We went through this when he first became famous, some of the more 'enthusiastic' fans starting digging around and getting photos from friends/family pages that were probably never meant to be shared. Not that they're bad, but they weren't meant for everyone to see them. It's one of the reasons I think this forum has tried to make sure photos like that are sourced.



scaredsquirrel said:


> Wow. Did not realize Skars was in the same creative tent as Rob Morrow. Granted, both have had some roles over the years, but geez, not in the same timeframe. And agree with Bag - if he was serious about family, he'd be there. He's entitled to not be, but I'm ok that he isn't. You have to know if that's real or pr. I think he's too used to being alone and on his own schedule



I think Alex is enjoying his life very much right now, and I don't think he's really feeling the pressure to be domesticated. He's probably 'if it happens right now, it happens. If not, it doesn't.'


----------



## GlamazonD

Thank you @Santress for all the amazing Emmy updates. I'm so glad he won regardless of hate and "fan support".

I can't but always wonder why people are constantly demanding maturity and other "virtues" from actors, when it seems that they themselves can't practice what they preach? Or since when bashing of celebrieties and bullying their signifant others on social media has been the characteristics of a mature personality?

At least Alex is mature enough not to marry too hastily and then divorce within a year or two and I swear if Alex ever turns into a judgemental "I know-it all" snob, he will lose me as a fan. Please never change 







Source via santress.tumblr

Now back to watching kittens and puppies videos


----------



## GlamazonD

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> More from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for my man Alex winning his first Emmy last night. His wonderful mother My has had a lot to be proud of this week. #emmyawards #swedishtakeover
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a selfie with Skarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking Alexander Skarsgård at HBO #Emmys
> 
> party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to this guy on his Emmy win last night...always impeccably dressed...this time looking sharp in @zegnaofficial couture #AlexanderSkarsgard #Emmys2017 #ManOfStyle #BigLittleLies #MCM




Interesting to see Joel there. Nice gesture though. I've read that he's not in good terms with the Skarsfamily but maybe that's just a false rumor? I also wonder if he's genuinely happy for Askars because his fans are screeching their teeths out of bitterness. I've seen so many uncalled comments that I can say his fans are not rejoicing over Alex's success, but they seems more supportve to Bill and Gustaf Skars, I've give that to them. They hate just Alex. 

And now, to be fashionable Askarscritical, I don't like pornstache either


----------



## SWlife

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> My library's got it on dvd, so I can watch it that way.



Thank you!


----------



## ellasam

GlamazonD said:


> Interesting to see Joel there. Nice gesture though. I've read that he's not in good terms with the Skarsfamily but maybe that's just a false rumor? I also wonder if he's genuinely happy for Askars because his fans are screeching their teeths out of bitterness. I've seen so many uncalled comments that I can say his fans are not rejoicing over Alex's success, but they seems more supportve to Bill and Gustaf Skars, I've give that to them. They hate just Alex.
> 
> And now, to be fashionable Askarscritical, I don't like pornstache either




Why do they hate Alex? Just jealousy?


----------



## Julia_W

ellasam said:


> Why do they hate Alex? Just jealousy?


Joel is very successful, too, so I don't think it is jealousy.  They are both talented and handsome.  We all just have our favorite and think they're the best, I guess.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

There's been a small, but vocal, segment of the fandoms that have decided There Can Only Be One Swede. Which is beyond stupid.
As for Joel being on the outs with the Skargards, no evidence of that, nor evidence that he's jealous of anyone else's success. While Joel and Gustaf are the closer friends Joel and Alex are friends as well. So yes, I think that Joel is genuinely happy for Alex.


----------



## jooa

^^ I think that Joel and Gustaf aren't friends any more. There are rumors that they're angry at each other, that's why they're not seen together anymore and Joel wasn't invited to the IT premiere in Stockholm.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
That may be true, I don't truly follow the rest of the Swedes' personal lives like I do with Alex. But there has for a long time been this segment of the fandoms that presumes that if there's no photographic evidence of the various members of the Skarsgards/Swedish Posse being together then they must be on the outs. So I tend to side eye some of this until there's something more substantial than fans being dramatic.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> There's been a small, but vocal, segment of the fandoms that have decided There Can Only Be One Swede. Which is beyond stupid.
> As for Joel being on the outs with the Skargards, no evidence of that, nor evidence that he's jealous of anyone else's success. While Joel and Gustaf are the closer friends Joel and Alex are friends as well. So yes, I think that Joel is genuinely happy for Alex.


No gustaf and Matias haven't been friends with Joel since he got married and the skarsgard don't speak to Joel anymore. Alex has been polite when he runs into joel at Hollywood parties. I think it was just a case of Joel going over and congratulating Alex and saying hi to his mom. If you notice gustaf was at the party but not in the pic posted by Joel. They're definitely not friends anymore. 

As for Alex vs Joel, people are stupid. I think Alex is better than Joel but they both have good careers going and they both are hot. Lol


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think that particular one may have been 'public' but not knowingly, IIRC. We went through this when he first became famous, some of the more 'enthusiastic' fans starting digging around and getting photos from friends/family pages that were probably never meant to be shared. Not that they're bad, but they weren't meant for everyone to see them. It's one of the reasons I think this forum has tried to make sure photos like that are sourced.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex is enjoying his life very much right now, and I don't think he's really feeling the pressure to be domesticated. He's probably 'if it happens right now, it happens. If not, it doesn't.'




I am kind of annoyed with your reaction to the picture i posted. A delightful conversation was happening about AS looking great as a dad. How & why you managed to pick that beautiful innocent picture from a cheerfull conversation and feel the need to react this way i will never understand, but i will respond.

The question adressed to me was a general one saying "How do you ladies find all these pics?" and before i had read it,  Esizzle had already replied "They are floating around online if you go deep enough in Alex's google image search lol" After reading both comments i went along with Esizzle and said "google has it all
 :--)))" without going deep or specific about any picture.

However you reacted and have made remarks and insinuations about a specific picture that i posted.

1) you said "i think that particular one mayhave been 'public' but not knowingly, IIRC". Are you suggesting that the person who posted this picture doesn't have the brains to know if their posts are public or private? What does not knowingly mean? How can you possibly know that person's capabilities on twitter or their intention?

2) you go on with your comments using the phrase "more 'enthusiastic' fans " while criticizing them. You are judging. I agree that its not nice to have people dig into your personal life but its not just the fans, the paparazzi are also there and even their own friends give out information and unfortunately this is a part of being famous. I don't do that but i don't criticize those who do either. Its not my place or my job to do so.

3) you end by linking all this and saying " ...they weren't meant for everyone to see them.  I think this forum has tried to make sure photos like that are sourced." Meaning that this photo is not sourced but it should be....and it shouldn't have been sharred because they weren't meant for everyone to see them (apparently you can get into the minds of the owners of the photo and know this) . That is a big accusation!!!!

WELL I APPOLIGIZE BUCKEYECHICAGO FOR FORGETTING TO PUT A SOURCE with this picture. Here is my source:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard-viii.614766/page-259

I don't know if this picture is also on google, it probably is but i got it here on "forum.purseblog". It was posted in 2010. I saw it last month when i was reading old threads. It has also been reposted many times since then in the last 7 years on this forum. All i did was to reposted it one more time. If you are also an administrator and you think this is wrong, kindly delete the picture. But don't forget to delete all the other postings of it too (just a warning, there are other pictures besides this one that are unsourced)

I wish i didn't have to write any of this. But this isn't the first time your comments seem critical and with insinuation. I never replied before because this is a forum to talk about AS. Not a forum for criticizing each other, its not about you or me or any body else. I dont want to take other people's time with this. But i am annoyed. I am annoyed because there was a positive conversation about AS having kids and what a great dad he would make with a beautiful innocent picture of AS with a little girl i posted and you manage to pick this picture and turn it i to a negative situation where i had to explain myself!!!!

P.s. I got the picture of Alex wearing the shark hoodie with Bill from this thread. It was posted here after Alex posted a little boy wearing a shark t-shirt on his own IG and a conversation started about his love of sharks. So i didnt feel the need to put a source because i am reposting a picture on the same form where i got it and where it was already posted. But here it is 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1033


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> No gustaf and Matias haven't been friends with Joel since he got married and the skarsgard don't speak to Joel anymore. Alex has been polite when he runs into joel at Hollywood parties. I think it was just a case of Joel going over and congratulating Alex and saying hi to his mom. If you notice gustaf was at the party but not in the pic posted by Joel. They're definitely not friends anymore.
> 
> As for Alex vs Joel, people are stupid. I think Alex is better than Joel but they both have good careers going and they both are hot. Lol



Ah, there is drama! Funny, I would have thought it would been over Olivia Munn, no Cleo. Men are weird 
But even with Gustaf not being friends with Joel anymore, no reason why he couldn't go over to congratulate Alex and say hi to My.



VEGASTAR said:


> *I am kind of annoyed with your reaction to the picture i posted. A delightful conversation was happening about AS looking great as a dad. How & why you managed to pick that beautiful innocent picture from a cheerfull conversation and feel the need to react this way i will never understand, but i will respond*.
> 
> The question adressed to me was a general one saying "How do you ladies find all these pics?" and before i had read it,  Esizzle had already replied "They are floating around online if you go deep enough in Alex's google image search lol" After reading both comments i went along with Esizzle and said "google has it all
> :--)))" without going deep or specific about any picture.
> 
> However you reacted and have made remarks and insinuations about a specific picture that i posted.
> 
> 1) you said "i think that particular one mayhave been 'public' but not knowingly, IIRC". Are you suggesting that the person who posted this picture doesn't have the brains to know if their posts are public or private? What does not knowingly mean? How can you possibly know that person's capabilities on twitter or their intention?
> 
> 2) you go on with your comments using the phrase "more 'enthusiastic' fans " while criticizing them. You are judging. I agree that its not nice to have people dig into your personal life but its not just the fans, the paparazzi are also there and even their own friends give out information and unfortunately this is a part of being famous. I don't do that but i don't criticize those who do either. Its not my place or my job to do so.
> 
> 3) you end by linking all this and saying " ...they weren't meant for everyone to see them.  I think this forum has tried to make sure photos like that are sourced." Meaning that this photo is not sourced but it should be....and it shouldn't have been sharred because they weren't meant for everyone to see them (apparently you can get into the minds of the owners of the photo and know this) . That is a big accusation!!!!
> 
> WELL I APPOLIGIZE BUCKEYECHICAGO FOR FORGETTING TO PUT A SOURCE with this picture. Here is my source:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard-viii.614766/page-259
> 
> I don't know if this picture is also on google, it probably is but i got it here on "forum.purseblog". It was posted in 2010. I saw it last month when i was reading old threads. It has also been reposted many times since then in the last 7 years on this forum. All i did was to reposted it one more time. If you are also an administrator and you think this is wrong, kindly delete the picture. But don't forget to delete all the other postings of it too (just a warning, there are other pictures besides this one that are unsourced)
> 
> I wish i didn't have to write any of this. But this isn't the first time your comments seem critical and with insinuation. I never replied before because this is a forum to talk about AS. Not a forum for criticizing each other, its not about you or me or any body else. I dont want to take other people's time with this. But i am annoyed. I am annoyed because there was a positive conversation about AS having kids and what a great dad he would make with a beautiful innocent picture of AS with a little girl i posted and you manage to pick this picture and turn it i to a negative situation where i had to explain myself!!!!
> 
> P.s. I got the picture of Alex wearing the shark hoodie with Bill from this thread. It was posted here after Alex posted a little boy wearing a shark t-shirt on his own IG and a conversation started about his love of sharks. So i didnt feel the need to put a source because i am reposting a picture on the same form where i got it and where it was already posted. But here it is
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1033



Sorry that you're taking the picture issue personally, as that was a general comment, and not aimed at you. If it had been aimed at you I would have quoted you.
The reality is there have been photos, especially in the beginning of his US fame, that were taken from sm pages and that were probably not intended to be public. This has been discussed on earlier threads, and on other forums. Most of these photos are old and have been floating around so long it's basically a moot point, but occasional it still happens.
The picture with the girl was a personal moment, private, the pic with Bill was public, there's a difference. It's possible that the hot tub photo was published by the girl's dad, but I can't remember. But there have definitely been fans who as I term them, were/are a bit more 'enthusiastic' about digging around for photos of Alex in his private life, and looking for it on his friends and family's pages and these fans seemed very 'flexible' with the notion of privacy. That's what I'm referring to, not public photos or pics that his friends post now, on public accounts, knowing it's going to be out there.
If I annoy you so much, feel free to use the 'ignore' feature.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

More pics of Alex at the HBO party, including my new favorite:





















via ASkarsonline
http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006I15062081661305


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

New pics of Alex in Madrid, Spain (probably from last night):







 “Complies with @maria_arus con @alexander_skarsgard #good night #baby vamp #true blood #gingers #vikings.”

-*luciabw* instagram



*shared on September 23, 2017






“Celebrating the Emmy of our friend Alexander.

#trueblood #BigLittleLies @natconflores @mayaenred.”

-*borjaprieto *instagram



*shared on September 24, 2017


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up on some oldies but goodies fan pics and Emmy congratulations that were shared on twitter and instagram during Emmy week:












 “That one time when i met #Alexander Skarsgård ...he was getting out of the #taxi i needed. It was #raining and he held my #umbrella whilst i took the #photo. He was so #nice #super cool and #cute ...gotta love #NYC #eric northman #trueblood ."

-*dymmet* instagram



*shared on September 23, 2017






Congratulations Mr. Alexander Skarsgard








“Appreciating the fine talents of #skarsgård w/this #throwback along with the rest of the Internet this evening… will need to queue up #biglittlelies soon I guess! Well done on the #emmy tonight .”

-*ambwatt* instagram



*shared on September 18, 2017

Congrats! #emmys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#leahremini #nicolekidman #lenawaithe #rizahmed #geraldmcraney #alexisbledel #alexanderskarsgard #elizabethmoss #tonymiros










Congratulations to #AlexanderSkarsgard for his #Emmys2017
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




win for #BigLittleLies! So glad this sexy guy is being recognized for his talent!
















 “Late to the party. But this guy this show #emmy award winner #askars #alexander skarsgard #big little lies #emmys.”

-*yankeegirl51680* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZNMnbKgMDl/?taken-by=yankeegirl51680

*shared on September 18, 2017







“#tbt Congratulation to my buddy Alexander for his well deserved Emmy #Alexander Skarsgard #emmys 2017 #Emmy awards #Big Little Lies #HBO #best supporting actor #Perry #evil Parry #nonsoloSceriffodellArea5 #tbt 2012 #Roma Fiction Fest.”

-*alemazzetta* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZOM-tnl3B0/?taken-by=alemazzetta

*shared on September 19, 2017






 “#congrats to the #amazing #actor #alexander skarsgard for his well deserved #emmy for #biglittlelies 

@rexdanger.”

-*patrickchristianf* instagram

*shared on September 18, 2017

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZMDgg3H8Xi/?taken-by=patrickchristianf







“Congratulations Alexander Skarsgard for winning "Outstanding Supporting Actor" in a Limited Series or Movie for your role as Perry Wright in "Big Little Lies" @alexanderskarsgaard #alexanderskarsgård @big_little_lies_ #big little lies #perry wright.”

-*labmedia87 *instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZLjuuGlj-3/?taken-by=labmedia87

*shared on September 18, 2017









"#me# alexander skarsgard #emmy#emmywinner @alexanderskarsgard."

-*foxysmatte* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZN26pSnbYq/?taken-by=foxysmatte

*shared on September 19, 2017

"throwback to when I asked Alexander Skarsgard to get drinks and the second pic was his reaction."













-*coldporridge4 *twitter

https://twitter.com/coldporridge4/status/909450342131257345

*shared on September 17, 2017


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Playing catch up on some oldies but goodies fan pics and Emmy congratulations that were shared on twitter and instagram during Emmy week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “That one time when i met #Alexander Skarsgård ...he was getting out of the #taxi i needed. It was #raining and he held my #umbrella whilst i took the #photo. He was so #nice #super cool and #cute ...gotta love #NYC #eric northman #trueblood ."
> 
> -*dymmet* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> *shared on September 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mr. Alexander Skarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Appreciating the fine talents of #skarsgård w/this #throwback along with the rest of the Internet this evening… will need to queue up #biglittlelies soon I guess! Well done on the #emmy tonight .”
> 
> -*ambwatt* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> *shared on September 18, 2017
> 
> Congrats! #emmys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #leahremini #nicolekidman #lenawaithe #rizahmed #geraldmcraney #alexisbledel #alexanderskarsgard #elizabethmoss #tonymiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to #AlexanderSkarsgard for his #Emmys2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win for #BigLittleLies! So glad this sexy guy is being recognized for his talent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Late to the party. But this guy this show #emmy award winner #askars #alexander skarsgard #big little lies #emmys.”
> 
> -*yankeegirl51680* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BZNMnbKgMDl/?taken-by=yankeegirl51680
> 
> *shared on September 18, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “#tbt Congratulation to my buddy Alexander for his well deserved Emmy #Alexander Skarsgard #emmys 2017 #Emmy awards #Big Little Lies #HBO #best supporting actor #Perry #evil Parry #nonsoloSceriffodellArea5 #tbt 2012 #Roma Fiction Fest.”
> 
> -*alemazzetta* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BZOM-tnl3B0/?taken-by=alemazzetta
> 
> *shared on September 19, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “#congrats to the #amazing #actor #alexander skarsgard for his well deserved #emmy for #biglittlelies
> 
> @rexdanger.”
> 
> -*patrickchristianf* instagram
> 
> *shared on September 18, 2017
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BZMDgg3H8Xi/?taken-by=patrickchristianf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Congratulations Alexander Skarsgard for winning "Outstanding Supporting Actor" in a Limited Series or Movie for your role as Perry Wright in "Big Little Lies" @alexanderskarsgaard #alexanderskarsgård @big_little_lies_ #big little lies #perry wright.”
> 
> -*labmedia87 *instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BZLjuuGlj-3/?taken-by=labmedia87
> 
> *shared on September 18, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "#me# alexander skarsgard #emmy#emmywinner @alexanderskarsgard."
> 
> -*foxysmatte* instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BZN26pSnbYq/?taken-by=foxysmatte
> 
> *shared on September 19, 2017
> 
> "throwback to when I asked Alexander Skarsgard to get drinks and the second pic was his reaction."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*coldporridge4 *twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/coldporridge4/status/909450342131257345
> 
> *shared on September 17, 2017






Ok in one of those pictures did he tuck his shirt into his underwear?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ludwig

Those fan selfies are so spontaneous and wonderful.  Thank you Santress for all these pictures.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Ok in one of those pictures did he tuck his shirt into his underwear?!?!?!?!?



The one from Yankeegirl? Yeah, it looks like he's got it tucked into his underwear.
Some of the fan pics seem to be several years old, his hair is so much longer in some of them. I'm glad it's shorter now, less sweepback and less product.
I don't think this throwback (all the way from May!) got posted, it's less for the pic than the caption:

dandoperalskiCongrats to Alexander Skarsgard on his Emmy win! "Big Little Lies" is awesome and you all should watch it. Here is the pic I took of him a few months ago. He's even more beautiful in person.


----------



## Esizzle

Glad to see him having fun in Madrid with his partner in crime Dada.


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> I am kind of annoyed with your reaction to the picture i posted. A delightful conversation was happening about AS looking great as a dad. How & why you managed to pick that beautiful innocent picture from a cheerfull conversation and feel the need to react this way i will never understand, but i will respond. And there can be a problem only using a forum as .a source.  If it
> 
> The question adressed to me was a general one saying "How do you ladies find all these pics?" and before i had read it,  Esizzle had already replied "They are floating around online if you go deep enough in Alex's google image search lol" After reading both comments i went along with Esizzle and said "google has it all
> :--)))" without going deep or specific about any picture.
> 
> However you reacted and have made remarks and insinuations about a specific picture that i posted.
> 
> 1) you said "i think that particular one mayhave been 'public' but not knowingly, IIRC". Are you suggesting that the person who posted this picture doesn't have the brains to know if their posts are public or private? What does not knowingly mean? How can you possibly know that person's capabilities on twitter or their intention?
> 
> 2) you go on with your comments using the phrase "more 'enthusiastic' fans " while criticizing them. You are judging. I agree that its not nice to have people dig into your personal life but its not just the fans, the paparazzi are also there and even their own friends give out information and unfortunately this is a part of being famous. I don't do that but i don't criticize those who do either. Its not my place or my job to do so.
> 
> 3) you end by linking all this and saying " ...they weren't meant for everyone to see them.  I think this forum has tried to make sure photos like that are sourced." Meaning that this photo is not sourced but it should be....and it shouldn't have been sharred because they weren't meant for everyone to see them (apparently you can get into the minds of the owners of the photo and know this) . That is a big accusation!!!!
> 
> WELL I APPOLIGIZE BUCKEYECHICAGO FOR FORGETTING TO PUT A SOURCE with this picture. Here is my source:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard-viii.614766/page-259
> 
> I don't know if this picture is also on google, it probably is but i got it here on "forum.purseblog". It was posted in 2010. I saw it last month when i was reading old threads. It has also been reposted many times since then in the last 7 years on this forum. All i did was to reposted it one more time. If you are also an administrator and you think this is wrong, kindly delete the picture. But don't forget to delete all the other postings of it too (just a warning, there are other pictures besides this one that are unsourced)
> 
> I wish i didn't have to write any of this. But this isn't the first time your comments seem critical and with insinuation. I never replied before because this is a forum to talk about AS. Not a forum for criticizing each other, its not about you or me or any body else. I dont want to take other people's time with this. But i am annoyed. I am annoyed because there was a positive conversation about AS having kids and what a great dad he would make with a beautiful innocent picture of AS with a little girl i posted and you manage to pick this picture and turn it i to a negative situation where i had to explain myself!!!!
> 
> P.s. I got the picture of Alex wearing the shark hoodie with Bill from this thread. It was posted here after Alex posted a little boy wearing a shark t-shirt on his own IG and a conversation started about his love of sharks. So i didnt feel the need to put a source because i am reposting a picture on the same form where i got it and where it was already posted. But here it is
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1033


Wow. Buckeye really only made a rather tame generic comment about how some private pics have been made public mostly by accident. And yes many photos were posted to accounts only frequented by a few friends, who didnt really worry about random peeps. But then fans found them and gave them wide circulation. We see that all the time with fan pics of Alex. The internet finds them out, and then the fan makes the account private due to the large influx of random people. There has been also deliberate hacking of private accounts.

Btw even if you get a pic from a forum, hopefully they gave a source you can use. And then you can credit both the forum and the original source. And there can be a problem using a forum as a source. They might require some kind of signup or permission to view the pic so folks may not be able to see it.


----------



## gneerowblack

Esizzle said:


> No gustaf and Matias haven't been friends with Joel since he got married and the skarsgard don't speak to Joel anymore. Alex has been polite when he runs into joel at Hollywood parties. I think it was just a case of Joel going over and congratulating Alex and saying hi to his mom. If you notice gustaf was at the party but not in the pic posted by Joel. They're definitely not friends anymore.
> 
> As for Alex vs Joel, people are stupid. I think Alex is better than Joel but they both have good careers going and they both are hot. Lol



How do you know this?


----------



## Julia_W

Well, first of all, I don't believe that "Following" equals dating, but it makes for a new possibility, speculation, and gossip.  Alex started following a new model that is not following him back, but her name is Sigrun Eva Jonsdottir.  She is from Iceland, lives in New York, and plays on a coed soccer team.  I have no idea on the age.  She's not 40, but I can't tell if shes 22 or 32.


----------



## Esizzle

gneerowblack said:


> How do you know this?


From Joel's thread. Go back a couple pages there was discussion about it!


----------



## aerohead21

Been gone since the Emmy's and came back to see if there was anything new. Well DANG GIRLS/GUYS!! Stop the fighting  it makes me sad  this is my last escape from reality and it's one of the few happy places I have. Don't take it away from me with critical comments towards each other  pretty please?? Most of us have "known" each other from one forum or another for a long time. Some are like picture gurus and find little gems and some are like me and have NO IDEA where or how you found it because I barely know how to operate my smart phone let alone hunt down a picture of super hot men.

Anyhow, let the moderators moderate as far as if a pic is "legit" for sharing on a public forum or not. And if you're amazed (good or bad) at someone's picture hunting skills and the depth of their fanaticism, just say wow or nothing at all. Commentary isn't needed. There wouldn't be a forum if someone wasn't absolutely gifted at picture hunting.

As far as him getting married or having kids, I don't see him settling any time soon. I think he said that his first jaunt to the Big Apple was for a girl when he was in his 20s and it ended badly? Who knows, my suspicion, totally based on armchair speculation by the way, is that he's been career focused ever since. Somewhere along the way he decided not to let go of his dreams for someone else. And he's really only just now taking off. He's FINALLY being seen in his industry for his range. If he slows down now, he might as well be done. That's my guess anyway.

Lastly...ugh that mustache!! So ready for that to go


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

New fan photo of Alex at *Restaurante Ojalá* in Madrid, Spain (September 26, 2017):







“Here with my colleague Alexander  Skarsgård who came to see me at @restauranteojala to celebrate the new Emmy @televisionacad achieved by #Big Little Lies .”

-*juanballester48* instagram



Another fan pic from the *2017 Emmy Awards* (September 17, 2017, LA):






"Thanks for letting me hold your Emmy last week with you Alexander Skarsgard! #emmys #big little lies #big supporting emmy #emmys 2017 @goldderby."

-*matt.noble* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Looks like Alex's sister is visiting him in Madrid.


----------



## aerohead21

Madrid looks so beautiful!! I'm thoroughly jealous of the greenery. I want to go to a restaurant like that!!


----------



## gneerowblack

Esizzle said:


> Looks like Alex's sister is visiting him in Madrid.




Haha. Flair? If it not Flair by his side then it is Fares. He spends more time with his male "friends" than he ever seemed to with his "girlfriends". Just saying.


----------



## Esizzle

gneerowblack said:


> Haha. Flair? If it not Flair by his side then it is Fares. He spends more time with his male "friends" than he ever seemed to with his "girlfriends". Just saying.


I hope you're not implying gay rumors because that gets old real fast.


----------



## gneerowblack

Esizzle said:


> I hope you're not implying gay rumors because that gets old real fast.



I can imply whatever I want. This is an open and free forum/blog is it not? You know what else gets old fast? Homophobia.


----------



## Ludwig

Thank you Santress for the photos from Spain.  These are my favorites.  This sure is a tall handsome man.


----------



## Esizzle

Ludwig said:


> Thank you Santress for the photos from Spain.  These are my favorites.  This sure is a tall handsome man.


So handsome that even an ugly stache doesn't affect his beauty lol! The stache is growing on me but I'll be happy when he shaves it off. Only a couple more weeks left


----------



## daphnymphe

I wonder if he's totally straight or bisexual?


----------



## gneerowblack

daphnymphe said:


> I wonder if he's totally straight or bisexual?



Are those the only choices? According to this forum if he has sex with both genders than he is gay.


----------



## daphnymphe

gneerowblack said:


> Are those the only choices? According to this forum if he has sex with both genders than he is gay.


haha no I don't think he's gay because he's been dating with women. but he could be bi maybe


----------



## Askarbb

daphnymphe said:


> I wonder if he's totally straight or bisexual?



Why does it matter? Why is his sexuality always such a big deal? So if he is bisexual he is bisexual does that mean we shouldn't be fans? I don't care whether he is or not but rehashing this subject is so stale. He has never dated a male openly and says he likes women so until he says otherwise it shouldn't be questioning it. It is like someone being openly gay and people wondering if secretly they are straight. Then coming up with scenarios of how you could prove they are actually straight. It is just disrespectful. If they say they  are attracted to the same sex people leave it alone. So why if someone says they are attracted to the opposite sex does no one respect that enough to leave it alone? came back to see all the fun I missed and alas he still has that mustache. You think he will keep it?


----------



## daphnymphe

Askarbb said:


> Why does it matter? Why is his sexuality always such a big deal? So if he is bisexual he is bisexual does that mean we shouldn't be fans? I don't care whether he is or not but rehashing this subject is so stale. He has never dated a male openly and says he likes women so until he says otherwise it shouldn't be questioning it. It is like someone being openly gay and people wondering if secretly they are straight. Then coming up with scenarios of how you could prove they are actually straight. It is just disrespectful. If they say they  are attracted to the same sex people leave it alone. So why if someone says they are attracted to the opposite sex does no one respect that enough to leave it alone? came back to see all the fun I missed and alas he still has that mustache. You think he will keep it?


no no I'm just new at this "being his fan" thing and I'm trying to know him better. since my english is not so well it just seemed easier to ask it about in this forum than googling it. by the way his sexuality is a private thing of course but I just asked because I'm curious and there's so much things about him public. whatever the answer is, it won't change my feelings about him. but i have to admit if he's bisexual it would make me feel closer to him because i'm a bisexual too...


----------



## ellasam

daphnymphe said:


> I wonder if he's totally straight or bisexual?




Do we know that he has had sex with men??? He has said many times in interviews that he is straight, either way it doesn’t really matter to me!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Askarbb said:


> Why does it matter? Why is his sexuality always such a big deal? So if he is bisexual he is bisexual does that mean we shouldn't be fans? I don't care whether he is or not but rehashing this subject is so stale. He has never dated a male openly and says he likes women so until he says otherwise it shouldn't be questioning it. It is like someone being openly gay and people wondering if secretly they are straight. Then coming up with scenarios of how you could prove they are actually straight. It is just disrespectful. If they say they  are attracted to the same sex people leave it alone. So why if someone says they are attracted to the opposite sex does no one respect that enough to leave it alone? came back to see all the fun I missed and alas he still has that mustache. You think he will keep it?


I get the point you want to make but your example doesn't make any sense because of the societal consequences.
A man who's openly gay doesn't need to hide being straight because it's considered the norm in society. He wouldn't be punished for it, directly or indirectly. There's a reason why gay men pretend to be straight and that's because they get discriminated against and have to live with personal and professional consequences. And even though our society pretends to be so open and tolerant there are still prejudices. I personally know of actors who are in the closet although the industry itself and the people working in it are relatively tolerant and open-minded. But for some reason they think the audience is too stupid to believe that a gay man can play a straight love interest. And of course for the studios it's a money issue. They think they would lose tons of money.


----------



## scarlet555

Nothing wrong with being gay or bi-, but I think people can be genuinely curious.   It won't change a fan's opinion, I don't think.


----------



## Askarbb

BagBerry13 said:


> I get the point you want to make but your example doesn't make any sense because of the societal consequences.
> A man who's openly gay doesn't need to hide being straight because it's considered the norm in society. He wouldn't be punished for it, directly or indirectly. There's a reason why gay men pretend to be straight and that's because they get discriminated against and have to live with personal and professional consequences. And even though our society pretends to be so open and tolerant there are still prejudices. I personally know of actors who are in the closet although the industry itself and the people working in it are relatively tolerant and open-minded. But for some reason they think the audience is too stupid to believe that a gay man can play a straight love interest. And of course for the studios it's a money issue. They think they would lose tons of money.



I am well aware of that. My point is Alex has said that he is straight so why are we being disrespectful to him by saying he might not be straight? Even if he were bisexual he obviously doesn't want to be open which makes it just as disrespectful to keep bringing it up. Everytime he hangs out with male friends it starts up again. Did it ever occur to people he is dealing with a breakup? When I am single I hang out with my friends a lot. To think there might be someone discussing my sexuality because of that is kind of annoying. All my point was is if Alex says he is straight who is anyone to imply he isn't? That is like telling a person they don't feel how they are telling you they feel.


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> Do we know that he has had sex with men??? He has said many times in interviews that he is straight, either way it doesn’t really matter to me!!



I don't care if he was gay, bisexual or straight I just want people to stop jumping to those conclusions every time he hangs out with male friends. That is like saying any female he hangs out with is his new gf. It is equally annoying.


----------



## Esizzle

Some people are just obsessed with Alex being gay for some reason and keep bringing it up. I have seen the same thing on Alex's thread on another forum too. Give it a rest. Doesnt matter if he is straight or gay to any of us.
*Since he has always publicly dated women and fondly talked about his love for his gay uncle, I can deduce that he has no problem with homosexuality and if he were gay he would date men. Still hot and still beautiful regardless.*


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> I am well aware of that. My point is Alex has said that he is straight so why are we being disrespectful to him by saying he might not be straight? Even if he were bisexual he obviously doesn't want to be open which makes it just as disrespectful to keep bringing it up. Everytime he hangs out with male friends it starts up again. Did it ever occur to people he is dealing with a breakup? When I am single I hang out with my friends a lot. To think there might be someone discussing my sexuality because of that is kind of annoying. All my point was is if Alex says he is straight who is anyone to imply he isn't? That is like telling a person they don't feel how they are telling you they feel.



 I totally forgot about the break up!!!!  Though lately he doesn’t look to unhappy!!! But who knows!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Askarbb said:


> Why does it matter? Why is his sexuality always such a big deal? So if he is bisexual he is bisexual does that mean we shouldn't be fans? I don't care whether he is or not but rehashing this subject is so stale. He has never dated a male openly and says he likes women so until he says otherwise it shouldn't be questioning it. It is like someone being openly gay and people wondering if secretly they are straight. Then coming up with scenarios of how you could prove they are actually straight. It is just disrespectful. If they say they  are attracted to the same sex people leave it alone. So why if someone says they are attracted to the opposite sex does no one respect that enough to leave it alone? came back to see all the fun I missed and alas he still has that mustache. You think he will keep it?


"alas he still has that mustache. You think he will keep it?" While I'm growing fonder of it, I do hope he has to shave it for THP. 



scarlet555 said:


> Nothing wrong with being gay or bi-, but I think people can be genuinely curious.   It won't change a fan's opinion, I don't think.



While there may genuine curiosity, recently it seems to be less curiosity and more trolling, IMO. Trolling, because once answered, they keeping going back to it.


----------



## Esizzle

I like your new profile picture Buckeye!


----------



## scarlet555

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "*alas he still has that mustache*. You think he will keep it?" While I'm growing fonder of it, I do hope he has to shave it for THP.
> 
> 
> 
> While there may genuine curiosity, recently it seems to be less curiosity and more trolling, IMO. Trolling, because once answered, they keeping going back to it.



Can't grow fond of that mustache on him, it's so distracting...  My eyes go directly to it... lol


----------



## AnBuW

OMG, this gay/bi/hetero- sexual thing again! Guys, seriously, *it's not our business*! He's a great actor, interesting person and yes, he's for sure SEXUAL! That's it! The rest is *his private thing*. It's so *disrespectful* to go so far and debate over his sexual orientation publicly. It's simply *violating his privacy*. And you call yourself 'fans', probably most of you say 'I'm so cool, tolerant, liberal, respectful etc'. Would like like to wake up one day and see your 'friends' from FB, IG, T etc. doing the same to you under one of your silly post? I bet no, so stop it! 
Thanks for the pictures from Madrid! Eija Skarsgard is a beautiful girl, her beauty type is not mainstream, but she's cute. Wonder what she does/ I mean as a job thing. I just hate that she, like many of Alex's friends, also smokes. Sometimes I think I'm the only one who thinks smoking is so not cool! Anyway, I'm happy they stay close and he has his f&f keeping him company  He should so go to Real Madrid football game


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's a gossip thread, and gossip about Alex's sexuality has been discussed here many times before in relation to rumours, blind gossip (Nelly Fang etc).  You can't censor that kind of discussion - it goes on at other threads too. It's a normal part of discussion about a celeb - not just here, but everywhere.

I do think there's something of a laser focus here on it for some reason.  Which is odd because Alex's own views of sexuality are pretty modern and fluid.  He doesn't address it, isn't bothered by it and many posters here aren't either because it's 2017 and while Alex is probably straight it really wouldn't be a big deal if he wasn't.  This kind of discussion has happened many times before here. 

And for most posters the response has been the same, he's most likely straight but no big deal if he isn't.  I don't see any homophobic remarks _at all,_ despite the somewhat odd focus on it all of a sudden.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I like your new profile picture Buckeye!



I do love the wink in this pic, but you can't really see it. I definitely wanted one with the Emmy.



AnBuW said:


> OMG, this gay/bi/hetero- sexual thing again! Guys, seriously, *it's not our business*! He's a great actor, interesting person and yes, he's for sure SEXUAL! That's it! The rest is *his private thing*. It's so *disrespectful* to go so far and debate over his sexual orientation publicly. It's simply *violating his privacy*. And you call yourself 'fans', probably most of you say 'I'm so cool, tolerant, liberal, respectful etc'. Would like like to wake up one day and see your 'friends' from FB, IG, T etc. doing the same to you under one of your silly post? I bet no, so stop it!
> Thanks for the pictures from Madrid! Eija Skarsgard is a beautiful girl, her beauty type is not mainstream, but she's cute. *Wonder what she does/ I mean as a job thing. *I just hate that she, like many of Alex's friends, also smokes. Sometimes I think I'm the only one who thinks smoking is so not cool! Anyway, I'm happy they stay close and he has his f&f keeping him company  He should so go to Real Madrid football game



One of the things she does is event plan, I think both Bill and Alex have mentioned that she planned the after party for their premieres. I think she also helps manages a club.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's a gossip thread, and gossip about Alex's sexuality has been discussed here many times before in relation to rumours, blind gossip (Nelly Fang etc).  You can't censor that kind of discussion - it goes on at other threads too. It's a normal part of discussion about a celeb - not just here, but everywhere.
> I do think there's something of a laser focus here on it for some reason.  Which is odd because Alex's own views of sexuality are pretty modern and fluid.  He doesn't address it, isn't bothered by it and many posters here aren't either because it's 2017 and while Alex is probably straight it really wouldn't be a big deal if he wasn't.  This kind of discussion has happened many times before here.
> And for most posters the response has been the same, he's most likely straight but no big deal if he isn't.  *I don't see any homophobic remarks at all, despite the somewhat odd focus on it all of a sudden.*



Like I said, I think some if it, especially for newbies, is curiosity. And I guess they don't feeling like spending several hours rereading all the last 10 years or so of posts to see that it's already been gone over repeatedly. 
But there's always someone who gets on it like a terrier with a toy. And while the remarks aren't homophobic, there's something about the insistence on bringing up the subject that makes me wonder if there isn't some homophobia involved, and it's not just meant to troll. It's like some regulars on a general gossip site like Celebitchy, there are always some who think that everyone in Hollywood is gay and bearding for each other. It's weird.


----------



## Esizzle

I don't understand this post. Is this a dig at Alexa or something?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I don't understand this post. Is this a dig at Alexa or something?




I do not think he is passively aggressively trolling Alexa, nor do I think he has been. I think he is making fun of that particular outfit. Which is easy to do.


----------



## Julia_W

I think it is Fashion Week in Paris for next year's spring collections.  Do you think he sneaked out of Madrid and went to Paris?  When I first saw the picture, I thought it was taken in an airport, but it is definitely a runway shot.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
If he was at PFW we'd have pics. He saw this pic and thought this one was worth posting so he could mock it. Very much in line with his sense of humor.


----------



## Esizzle

I was thinking maybe he will make an appearance like he did at the NY one during summer. But that was men's fashion week and this is women's.


----------



## aerohead21

The whole discussion about the gay thing comes back around by one of two kinds of people on these forums: newbies and trolls. Newbies because they don't know and can't find it in the open media - it's not out there because he's understood to be straight. Trolls because they're just trying to stir the pot and make people argue. True or not, his sexuality doesn't matter to most of Alex's fans but I'm sure there are people out there that would be effected if they found out their celebrity crush are/were closeted. This is how the trolls get away with it. They know someone somewhere is going to be upset either by finding out the truth or it being brought up for the millionth time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Even if he was invited to any of them he's also filming.
I know he went to the CK women's event 4 years ago, but that was probably contractual. Though I'd thought he'd gone to one with KB a few years earlier? I would have liked to see him at the Tod's presentation during Milan's week, perhaps he could have picked up another outfit that he would then wear all the time.


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> I don't understand this post. Is this a dig at Alexa or something?





I don’t think so but someone did leave a comment that said leave Alexa alone!!!! Haha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
In scrolling through the comments that was in response to someone else's comment, not to his post. And that original comment may have been deleted.


----------



## aerohead21

Oh dang!!

Well...to her credit he has a history of dating women who have quirky (putting it nicely) fashion sense and want to make a living off of it even though they have no real training in it.


----------



## aerohead21

Buckeye - I didn't scroll through but that makes more sense  - plus I'd hope no matter how their relationship ended that Alex would be mature enough to leave their drama out of the media. I hate when celebrities do that to each other.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> In scrolling through the comments that was in response to someone else's comment, not to his post. And that original comment may have been deleted.


Oh!! It was probably deleted because I didn’t see the original comment, but I still thought it was funny!!


----------



## Julia_W

Someone made a mean comment of some sort as several of the commenters were getting on to her.   One asked her to be respectful so he wouldn't shut down his account.  Someone is monitoring his account as the original comment was deleted.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I figured he'd end up having to get someone to monitor it once it became generally known that it was his. It's not been bad, really, but there's always going to be the few oddballs that just have to be twits about their comments.

Here's a flashback pic from the Zurich film fest, taken by Kostas Maros:


----------



## Esizzle

What did the original comment for Alexa say? I dont think Alex would have someone manage his account. He just doesnt seem the type. He doesnt even have his name on the account!!


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> What did the original comment for Alexa say? I dont think Alex would have someone manage his account. He just doesnt seem the type. He doesnt even have his name on the account!!


Yeah I want to know that to


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's possible that no one else has access to it and he deleted it on his own, after either reading the comments, or being notified about it. 
It's obvious that he is responsible for the content of his IG. But I also wouldn't be surprised if he's given someone else access to it, to keep an eye on it and to delete comments as deemed necessary, especially if Alex is busy. So 'manage' might not be the most precise word.


----------



## hjsameli

So, for months DOATG was On Demand free anytime I liked. After he wins an Emmy, there is a rental charge.


----------



## Julia_W

A little video of Alex for @bajenlands on Instagram.  Hopefully we can get a translation.
....and he still has the mustache


----------



## Esizzle

He looks great. The mustache will stay for two more weeks. I hope he shaves it off for the hummingbird project!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks good.
And yes, the 'stache stays until he's done filming The Kill Team. And looking at the ig's of their production designer and art director, they've moved filming from Madrid to Fuerteventura:
https://www.instagram.com/vimolero/
https://www.instagram.com/mirkovonberner/


----------



## Julia_W

I understand there is a much higher quality video than the one I posted available on Tumblr that doesn't cut off the top of his head.  Perhaps someone can share it.


----------



## Esizzle

Found the video of facebook via google. It says he is an ambassador for Hammarby Ice Hockey. I am assuming its a charity thing which is very nice.

What is Hammarby exactly? Is it an area in Stockholm? Or do all the sports teams out of Sodermalm call themselves Hammarby?



I watched Gen Kill again during the week because my husband had never seen the series. Alex was so so good in it! Cant wait for The Kill Team.


----------



## aerohead21

He looks so tired


----------



## ellasam

He does look tired !! But damn he looks good in that shirt!!


----------



## Esizzle

I dont see tired at all. I just see hot hot hot. LOL


----------



## Julia_W

HI, Vane.  Which Keith are you talking about?


----------



## Esizzle

Vane said:


> Keith and Alex is real data?


What?


----------



## Esizzle

What the heck is going on here? Lol


----------



## Julia_W

j


Vane said:


> Acompanho um pouco Alex e queria saber mais sobre ele. Eu vi este fórum e eu gostei porque você atualiza várias coisas sobre isso


Keith is just a friend. Alex identifies himself as a straight male.


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> j
> 
> Keith is just a friend. Alex identifies himself as a straight male.


 Yep


----------



## Esizzle

None of what you’re saying makes any sense. Is that Portuguese?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Vane said:


> I really like Alex but he should take over. has the story of nelly fang too. finally it's weird


We literally went over the straight/gay stuff just a few days ago. The Nelly Fang stuff is bs made up by Ted C.
As for Keith, one of Alex's best friends since Alex moved to LA. Fares is a friend. Dada is a friend. Jack McBryer is a friend. As for Alex being alone on trips, Dada Flair is with him in Spain, and his sister and her boyfriend visited last week.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Of all his male friendships you're focusing on Keith? Why?

ETA: 
As I wrote above, Nelly Fang does not exist, he's a figment of Ted Casablanca's imagination. And this is an old old rumor and you're bringing up now, as your Alex focus? When we just went over his sexual orientation?


----------



## OHVamp

Hi Vane. When it comes to Hollywood gossip rumors, you can choose to believe them or not. Salacious gossip is the bread and butter for people like Ted C. If you are new to the fandom there is lots out there. I'd venture to say most of us here have been over the gay or bi thing many many times, so many also are weary of it. There is no definitive answer. No real gay evidence. I believe over the decades, long before he became successful here in the US, there have been photos or lovers coming forward. Imho that would have happened. Photos of Matt Bomer came out pretty fast after he landed the title role in "White Collar". If anything, I'd say he's a party kind of guy who likes his friends around him. A friend entourage. Of course like Jon Snow, I know nothing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Vane said:


> sorry I ask those things But it's really just curiosity, I do not want you to see me as a troll.


When your first comments (indeed, all your comments) aren't an introduction but instead: "Alex is gay and his boyfriend is black? Ew."
Well, troll may not be the right word, but the first impression is offputting. Especially as we've already answered it to you, and just a few days ago. And then right before that. And before that as well:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard-xvi.735440/page-51

Maybe go back a few pages (page 1085) and read the answers, because they're the same ones you'll get, no matter how many times you ask?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Reese has nice things to say about Alex:
Reese Witherspoon is "sure" that Nicole Kidman's husband Keith Urban didn't mind her kissing Alexander Skarsgard on the lips at Primetime Emmy Awards - because he's probably got friends he puckers up to as well.
The 50-year-old actress created headlines across the world when she planted a smacker on the lips of her 'Big Little Lies' co-star as Alexander, 41, walked past her on his way to collect his prize for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series or a Movie for his portrayal of Perry Wright, the abusive husband of Nicole's character Celeste.
Reese - who starred as Madeline Martha Mackenzie in the HBO drama, and acted as a producer along with Nicole - couldn't see what all the fuss was about when she saw the friendly smooch, and insists it was totally innocent.
In an interview on BBC Radio 1, she said: "Why not? I would kiss him too if I had all those scenes with him ... I think they're just really good friends that kiss on the lips. I have a few."
She jokingly added: "I'm sure Keith didn't mind, I'm sure he has friends that he kisses on the lips too. Maybe Carrie Underwood?"
Alexander's portrayal of Perry made him a hate figure for fans because of his despicable behaviour.
However, Reese insists in real-life he couldn't be a more lovely man.
The 41-year-old blonde beauty said: "The funny thing is that he was away when the show came on and he came back and people were like, 'I hate him,' because he's such a mean, horrible, evil person. But in real life he's the sweetest, most docile, lovely guy."

http://www.lady-first.net/celebrity...s-nicole-kidmans-emmys-kiss-fine-1093682.html


----------



## Esizzle

Everyone only ever has good things to say about Alex.


----------



## OHVamp

Argh. Just saw I left out an important word in my post above and I can't correct it now. There have been NO pictures or lovers coming forward. *face palm*

Agree Esizzle. People have such good things to say about him, and what a nice guy he is. Not fangirling. I'm sure he has vices like everyone else.


----------



## gneerowblack

Vane said:


> I really like Alex but he should take over. has the story of nelly fang too. finally it's weird



There is no wrong in being homosexual. Many actors are in the closet. The homophobia of society and also of women is the reason. 

https://moviepilot.com/posts/3350161


----------



## Esizzle

I was able to add Mute to my list on Netflix. Can Netflix get it together and give us a trailer and a release date already?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I'd like a Mute release date, to see the Tumi commercial that Alex shot this summer and an air date for his Drunk History episode. Also news on The Aftermath.

I'd earlier written that Alex's category doesn't exist for the Golden Globes. Apparently I have reading comprehension issues. The exact category doesn't exist, but there is a larger category for supporting actor that's he's eligible for, it's just a much wider pool of possible nominees:
http://www.goldderby.com/awardshows...nations-2018/tv-supporting-actor/sort/recent/

http://www.goldenglobes.com/award-rules•entry-forms


----------



## Esizzle

Forgot about Tumi and drink history. Where is all the work Alex did over the summer??? I need that to be released so I can keep myself busy while Alex works lol

And yes please to golden globes nom. Also a sag ensemble nom too. I need Tux Alex minus the stache


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Why are we still speculating on whether Alex is gay? Really? Is it to be accommodating of 'new posters' who, frankly, have other objectives in asking, because the source material here is so deep? Why do we have this discussion? I and, I think we, have no problem with the idea of Alex being gay, but he isn't, as he as he has demonstrated through several long female relationships. Even if he was, so what? But he very likely isn't, so why (for the benefit of the longtime posters/scanners) do we need to keep debating those who are provoking his status?


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Why are we still speculating on whether Alex is gay? Really? Is it to be accommodating of 'new posters' who, frankly, have other objectives in asking, because the source material here is so deep? Why do we have this discussion? I and, I think we, have no problem with the idea of Alex being gay, but he isn't, as he as he has demonstrated through several long female relationships. Even if he was, so what? But he very likely isn't, so why (for the benefit of the longtime posters/scanners) do we need to keep debating those who are provoking his status?


Because apparently people get bored when he's in ninja mode.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
This is why I've been using the ignore feature, though not quickly enough, there definitely seems to be an alternative motive to the continuous asking of this question.



Esizzle said:


> Forgot about Tumi and drink history. Where is all the work Alex did over the summer??? I need that to be released so I can keep myself busy while Alex works lol
> 
> And yes please to golden globes nom. Also a sag ensemble nom too. I need Tux Alex minus the stache



Tumi and Drunk History are what he did over the summer That and get sunburned on yachts and show up at fashion shows 
Hold The Dark was the last movie he filmed before TKT and that finished at the beginning of May.


----------



## jooa

^^ We don't forget that he also promoted his 'person' to get nomination for the Emmy and he did it rather well - he was nominated and even won


----------



## OHVamp

I'm done trying to be nice and welcoming to newbies. When every post is single minded about being gay. Believe what you want to believe even though your evidence is stereotypical and carnival psychic medium level. Just don't be offended when no one else wants to engage much. Stick... Meet dead horse. Peace out.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, I assume you're from Brasil which is religious all the way and doesn't seem that comfortable with men showing affection towards each other. If your conclusion Alex kissing Jonathan Ross for the purpose of a joke is gay then I'm pretty sure all people wearing fur must hate animals.


----------



## jooa

My God, what an argument ... according to this logic I assume that Ewan McGregor is also gay because he kissed Jonathan Ross too ... and Jimmy Kimmel, in the mouth ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ We don't forget that he also promoted his 'person' to get nomination for the Emmy and he did it rather well - he was nominated and even won



I realized that I'd forgotten it, but had already turned off the computer. 



OHVamp said:


> I'm done trying to be nice and welcoming to newbies. When every post is single minded about being gay. Believe what you want to believe even though your evidence is stereotypical and carnival psychic medium level. Just don't be offended when no one else wants to engage much. Stick... Meet dead horse. Peace out.



This is why I use 'ignore', don't like doing it, but when someone has no intention of actually engaging, for whatever reason, it easier to not respond to them when you don't even see their comment.  Because me being me, it's too tempting to keep responding. Which obviously I'm still doing in some way, even if it's indirectly.
And it looks like several comments from Tuesday were deleted, we've not had to be moderated like that in some time, IIRC.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Yep, mine was deleted. I guess calling it what it is is already offensive.


----------



## aerohead21

There should almost be a rule saying no discussion of sexual orientation is allowed for this thread just because all the old timers all agree it’s irrelevant to the main discussions. It really only does get brought up to be trolling. It’s annoying. It’s one thing if it mattered but it’s not like any female here has a chance with him to worry about whether or not he’s gay. I for one am simply enjoying the eye candy.


----------



## aerohead21

Same goes for any men on here who may be gay. Who cares if he isn’t. Do you think you have a chance with him in real life? It’s more likely you can just enjoy the eye candy.


----------



## daphnymphe

Wow now I understand your reactions when I asked if he is bi. It's a frequently repeating thing in that forum I guess coming from the newbies and some trolls. But I really don't understand why would a person wants Alex to be gay so badly  Btw his instagram account is very quiet for a few days I wonder what he's doing

Oh he just unfollowed 2 accounts


----------



## ellasam

daphnymphe said:


> Wow now I understand your reactions when I asked if he is bi. It's a frequently repeating thing in that forum I guess coming from the newbies and some trolls. But I really don't understand why would a person wants Alex to be gay so badly  Btw his instagram account is very quiet for a few days I wonder what he's doing
> 
> Oh he just unfollowed 2 accounts




Which ones???


----------



## daphnymphe

ellasam said:


> Which ones???


I don't know


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> There should almost be a rule saying no discussion of sexual orientation is allowed for this thread just because all the old timers all agree it’s irrelevant to the main discussions. It really only does get brought up to be trolling. It’s annoying. It’s one thing if it mattered but it’s not like any female here has a chance with him to worry about whether or not he’s gay. I for one am simply enjoying the eye candy.



I think it would be easier to just use the 'ignore' function than make rules about it (even though I love rules). Or encourage them to get their own Tumblr account where they can obsess over Alex's sexuality to their heart's content.



daphnymphe said:


> Wow now I understand your reactions when I asked if he is bi. It's a frequently repeating thing in that forum I guess coming from the newbies and some trolls. But I really don't understand why would a person wants Alex to be gay so badly  Btw his instagram account is very quiet for a few days I wonder what he's doing
> 
> Oh he just unfollowed 2 accounts



As for Alex not posting anything on his IG for a few days, that's his normal pattern, he doesn't post that much even when he's on break. And he's filming now.


----------



## Kendalia

Alex seems fine with hugging or kissing men, women, dogs.  The exception is with those he is romantically involved with such as KB and AC.  Even then there was touching, maybe a hug early in relationship but then it was like there was a no touching policy when cameras around.


----------



## ellasam

Kendalia said:


> Alex seems fine with hugging or kissing men, women, dogs.  The exception is with those he is romantically involved with such as KB and AC.  Even then there was touching, maybe a hug early in relationship but then it was like there was a no touching policy when cameras around.




I would call that keeping your private life private I can’t stand PDA  other than hand holding or a small kiss even with my husband!! And I don’t like seeing it with other people to, but that’s just me!!!!  And by PDA I mean  like go get a room PDA!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

Gawd this AGAIN. Alex please do a shirtless beach pap stroll so we have something to keep us busy.


----------



## OHVamp

I understand people asking about his sexuality (I get the newbie part), only don't be surprised or upset if there is not a lot of joining in. I also understand some parts of the world (even here) are not as accepting of being openly affectionate with same sex, or opposite sex for that matter. I believe in Sweden it's pretty open minded. Not trying to drive you off. Welcome to the board.


----------



## ellasam

OHVamp said:


> I understand people asking about his sexuality (I get the newbie part), only don't be surprised or upset if there is not a lot of joining in. I also understand some parts of the world (even here) are not as accepting of being openly affectionate with same sex, or opposite sex for that matter. I believe in Sweden it's pretty open minded. Not trying to drive you off. Welcome to the board.



I agree when I made my point that’s more MY personality not so much culture, and I married a guy that is pretty much the same way.


----------



## OHVamp

Based on the assumption that who we are can be based on who we kiss on the mouth... then what pray tell does this one mean?


----------



## Askarbb

OHVamp said:


> Based on the assumption that who we are can be based on who we kiss on the mouth... then what pray tell does this one mean?
> 
> View attachment 3844799




Absolutely disgusting! That’s it I am no longer an Alex fan. Bisexuality, homosexuality, hederosexuality I can handle but kissing cute kangaroos? No way! That’s completely unacceptable.


----------



## Askarbb

I really wonder how many times I have kissed my female friends or held their hand in public where people thought I was gay because of it.


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

This is getting ridiculous ! Honestly! Who cares what sexual orientation he is. He is still
Hot regardless. Why do people get so upset?


----------



## OHVamp

Agree. Just so you'll know. I'm not upset in the least. Was having a bit of fun with that last post, not trying to reason with unreasonable.


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

I totally agree with you. Your post was clearly about having some fun, and clearly showing that a kiss can just be a kiss with no hidden meaning Your post was funny  I actually love that picture of alex.


----------



## OHVamp

Exactly. Thought we needed it.


----------



## jooa

It seems that it's a wrap for Alex ... and his mustache


----------



## gneerowblack

OHVamp said:


> Based on the assumption that who we are can be based on who we kiss on the mouth... then what pray tell does this one mean?
> 
> View attachment 3844799



I understand your intention but...you cannot compare homosexuality to kissing a roo baby. I understand you were being cheeky but it is not the same thing.


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> It seems that it's a wrap for Alex ... and his mustache



Bye mustache you will not be missed. He still has a bit of time before THP starts production. Wonder what city he will pop up in next.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So long 'stache! 
It'd be nice if he got to spend a couple of days at home before heading back to NYC/Montreal.


----------



## jooa

^^ I guess New York. His new apartment waiting for him. He needs to decorate it, maybe he's even still in the process of a renovation.


----------



## Esizzle

Say hi to family and friends Stockholm and then check up on his apartment. Is he going to hire someone to decorate it or do it himself? Bill seems to be in NY to but I think he is staying at a hotel. Maybe Alexs apartment is being renovated or decorated so can’t live there


----------



## daphnymphe

jooa said:


> It seems that it's a wrap for Alex ... and his mustache



thank god I'm looking forward to see him without that mustache


----------



## gneerowblack

Vane said:


> How do you know Alexandra is gay? You seem to know something, talk.



I don’t know any more or less than you. I can see and hear. I know what I see when I look at a picture or see a film. The chemistry and body language between two people in an interview. To see the way people interact as lovers or friends is obvious. My friend is in public relations and thinks this relationship was for press. There is little chemistry between Alexa and Alexander. I have only suggested Alex might be a bisexual and have been shamed for this. There is a commenter on Queerty blog who said Alexander had a one night stand with a male friend. Gay men sometimes keep quiet but others know from friends that talk about Hollywood men. It’s no big secret in Hollywood that nothing is ever as it truly seems.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> I don’t know any more or less than you. I can see and hear. I know what I see when I look at a picture or see a film. The chemistry and body language between two people in an interview. To see the way people interact as lovers or friends is obvious. My friend is in public relations and thinks this relationship was for press. There is little chemistry between Alexa and Alexander. I have only suggested Alex might be a bisexual and have been shamed for this. There is a commenter on Queerty blog who said Alexander had a one night stand with a male friend. Gay men sometimes keep quiet but others know from friends that talk about Hollywood men. It’s no big secret in Hollywood that nothing is ever as it truly seems.



I’ve read those blogs to and there is many many more females( LA model types) that said they slept with him way before he was “ famous” who knows, who cares. I ain’t sleeping with him!!!!  I enjoy his talent and good looks!!!!


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

New fan photo of Alex at *Adolfo Suárez Madrid–Barajas Airport* (Madrid–Barajas Airport)(October 8, 2017, Madrid):







“No words ... how handsome and how nice !! #airport mornings #actor #so like working #airport #aeropuerto (airport) #aleksander skarsgard #tru blood #true blood #tarzan.”

-*aracnemorgana* instagram



I wonder if this is old? Shouldn't he have shaved that mustache by now?


----------



## Tzarina

Esizzle said:


> Bye mustache you will not be missed. He still has a bit of time before THP starts production. Wonder what city he will pop up in next.


I'm I the only one who thought the 'tache was hot?


----------



## OHVamp

I remember the time when 'staches, like the disco ball were everywhere. Think Tom Seleck in his "Magnum P.I. heyday. Now that was a Moosestache big enough to take on a life of its own. As far as 'staches go, Alex wears one well imo, and it doesn't put me off. But sure don't want to see the 'stache return to popularity either!


----------



## ellasam

Tzarina said:


> I'm I the only one who thought the 'tache was hot?




Nope


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From instagram via ASN:
> New fan photo of Alex at *Adolfo Suárez Madrid–Barajas Airport* (Madrid–Barajas Airport)(October 8, 2017, Madrid): “No words ... how handsome and how nice !! #airport mornings #actor #so like working #airport #aeropuerto (airport) #aleksander skarsgard #tru blood #true blood #tarzan.”
> -*aracnemorgana* instagram
> *I wonder if this is old? Shouldn't he have shaved that mustache by now*?


She said it was taken this morning, so it looks like Alex has just become very fond of this look! 



Tzarina said:


> I'm I the only one who thought the 'tache was hot?


He makes it work. Somehow.


----------



## Esizzle

He looks so good even with the stache. Can’t wait to see where he pops up next


----------



## gneerowblack

Vane said:


> hahaha, just because of what his public relations friend said and by Queerty's blog comment, gneerowblack assumes that alex is gay! hahahaha very troll even hahahaha



Do you have PR friends? Do you know Alex personally? Can you prove he's straight any more than not? Everyone here is speculating.


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> I’ve read those blogs to and there is many many more females( LA model types) that said they slept with him way before he was “ famous” who knows, who cares. I ain’t sleeping with him!!!!  I enjoy his talent and good looks!!!!



Did you not already say this in another post? If you do not agree with my posts then why bother to reply?


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## VEGASTAR

What photo???


----------



## Askarbb

Just when the conversation starts moving forward It always starts up again *sigh* 

As for the mustache, it grew on me no pun intended lol. I wasn't feeling it at first but now I kind of like it. I wonder if he is going back to NYC.


----------



## Esizzle

I accepted the mustache because its for his work but my patience has a limit. He better shave it off before Hummingbird project lol. He better not have gotten any ideas to keep it for his next movie too.


----------



## Santress

A sneak peek at Alex, Reese and Nicole in the upcoming issue of *Emmy Magazine* - October 2017






Source:  *Emmys.com*

http://www.emmys.com/news/features/breathing-room


----------



## Esizzle

Wow old hollywood glam


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks Santress.  Shailene Woodley looks much taller than 5'8" that it says in her IMDB bio. *Pictures can be deceiving.


----------



## Esizzle

OHVamp said:


> Thanks Santress.  Shailene Woodley looks much taller than 5'8" that it says in her IMDB bio. *Pictures can be deceiving.


Lol there is no Shailene in the latest emmys pic post by Santress. Who are you referring to?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
The woman in red? That's not's Shailene, she had to leave immediately after the ceremony, and she was wearing green. I think that's Bruna Papandrea, one of BLL's producers. Though she's not that tall.
I snark at Alex about the 'stache but he really did look quite dashing at the Emmys.
But apparently his good looks should be a consideration for GG voters. It's shallow, but I'll take him getting a nomination for whatever reason:
*2018 Golden Globes: 5 TV actors looking for first nominations *
Here are five notable TV actors in contention to receive their first Golden Globe nomination this year.
Alexander Skarsgard (“Big Little Lies”)
Fresh off his first Emmy nomination and win for “Big Little Lies,” Skarsgard could very well repeat his success at the Golden Globes. Skarsgard played villainous businessman Perry Wright in the acclaimed HBO limited series, abusive husband to Nicole Kidman’s Celeste. *Skarsgard is also a bit of a sex symbol, and voters will probably want him up onstage accepting an award.*
http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...-harington-freddie-highmore-sam-heughan-news/


----------



## Esizzle

Hahaha that’s such a vain reason but I’ll take it. Honestly I would vote the same way too 

Will Alex be doing for your consideration promo for GG like he did for Emmys? I hope so.


----------



## OHVamp

Thanks BC and Esizzle for clarifying. I thought that was Shailene in the background, and maybe she'd just put on some weight. And my eyes were failing me too I guess.


----------



## OHVamp

I've a story that I believe reflects in a small way, how what we read even on reputable sites may not be accurate. For anyone a wee bit older, you might remember Gordon Lightfoot, a super popular singer from the 70's. Most famous for "Sundown" and "Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald". He did a few movies too. One was "Harry Tracy, the Last of the Wild Bunch" with Bruce Dern (Laura Dern's father), which happened to be on TV today. It brought back memories and I decided to check out IMDB. I was surprised when it said he is 6'. I've seen the guy in person in a smaller theater where I was only about 10 rows back... and when he came on stage, my husband and I were surprised how short he was. He even joked about it. I swear he is not much taller than 5'3". Not that it means anything other than you can't always believe what you read. Thinking of Alex too. 

Adding. Anyone older on here who might remember Lightfoot? At the time he was often mistaken for Kris Kristopherson, who is a taller man I believe.


----------



## aerohead21

His hair in the fan pic totally reminded me about the movie There’s Something About Mary  and yeah...mustaches give me the creep vibe every time on every guy no matter the age. Something about my generation I think...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Hahaha that’s such a vain reason but I’ll take it. Honestly I would vote the same way too
> Will Alex be doing for your consideration promo for GG like he did for Emmys? I hope so.


I'm presuming HBO is campaigning for their shows but the campaigns are somewhat different than for the Emmys. So no to Alex doing a FYC campaign, especially since he starts THP next week.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

A MQ version of the previously shared *Emmy* portrait by Robert Ascroft for *Emmy Magazine* (October 2017):







“Robert Ascroft photographed the 2017 Emmy winners and presenters backstage at the event, for Emmy Magazine. @robertascroft @televisionacad.”

-*supervision_agency* instagram


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie shared on instagram and twitter this morning (October 15, 2017):






Alex photographed by *Romina Greggio* at the world premiere of *War on Everyone* at the* Berlin International Film Festival *(February 12, 2016):

“Alexander Skarsgård #Berlinale #Berlin #AlexanderSkarsgård #leggend of tarzan #tarzan #actor #hollywood.”

Sources: *romyphoto* instagram



*romyphoto2* twitter


----------



## Esizzle

Is he in Canada shooting now? He can really hide when he wants to.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Since filming is supposed to start tomorrow I'm presuming he's in Montreal now. Probably has been for several days. And yes, he can go ninja when he really wants to. Annoying for us but probably very nice for him.


----------



## Esizzle

Seriously how does he hide under the radar? How do people not notice a 6'4" tall blonde beautiful buff handsome man walking amongst them? If I see any man over 6 feet tall my head automatically turns. hahaha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I don't know if it's that people don't notice him, even if just to note that 'hey, that's a ridiculously handsome man!' or more instances of recognizing him and leaving him alone, and not even mentioning it on social media.


----------



## Esizzle

Well these people need to step up their game and post the sightings on social media. Enough is enough.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No sightings but Alex gets another costar:
*‘Better Call Saul’s Michael Mando Joins Jesse Eisenberg In ‘The Hummingbird Project’*
EXCLUSIVE: Michael Mando, currently part of the main cast for AMC’s _Better Call Saul,_ has been cast in Kim Nguyen’s drama, _The Hummingbird Project_, along with previously announced Jesse Eisenberg, Salma Hayek, and Alexander Skarsgard.
The film follows New York native cousin, Vincent and Anton, who are players in the high-stakes game of High Frequency Trading, with a dream to build a fiber-optic cable straight between Kansas and New Jersey, making them millions.
http://deadline.com/2017/10/better-...eisenberg-the-hummingbird-project-1202189393/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

From instagram via ASN:

New portrait of Alex by photographer Pablo Arroyo shared on instagram today (October 18, 2017):







“18.10.17 14:41
Mr. Alexander Skarsgard by me.”

-*mr_arroyo* instagram


----------



## scarlet555

any sightings without the stache, or is the above current?


----------



## Esizzle

Finallyyyyyyyy!!! 

Looks like it was taken after Alex wrapped TKT. Thank gawd the stache is gone!!


----------



## Esizzle

You know when you see someone with a mustache and get used to it but then you see them without the stache and they look weird? That’s how I am feeling looking at Alex right now


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Finallyyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> Looks like it was taken after Alex wrapped TKT. Thank gawd the stache is gone!!



Either right after TKT wrapped or even earlier this summer, before he started growing out the scruff/'stache for both the GQ Germany shoot and for TKT.
Hopefully we'll get to see the rest of the photoshoot soon.


----------



## Esizzle

This is sad


----------



## Esizzle

This article says that Netflix is releasing a ton of projects in early 2018. Mute and Hold the dark should be released then. I think The Aftermath will be released in Spring 2018. Busy time for Alex and lots of pics for us. 


Hold The Dark, a new monster-horror movie starring Alexander Skarsgard, written and directed by the guy who already gave us two modern classics, Blue Ruin and Green Room.
Duncan Jones' sorta sequel to his seminal sci-fi Moon, when Mute arrives it will be with an all-star cast.
https://www.joe.ie/movies-tv/netflix-price-increase-603962


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Esizzle!

From instagram via The Library:

Another new portrait of Alex by photographer & L'Officiel Hommes creative director, *Pablo Arroyo*, shared on instagram today (October 19, 2017):





"19.10.17 08:00
Mr. Alexander Skarsgard by me ."
.
Source: *mr_arroyo* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> This is sad




Here's an article:
*Greenpeace plane crashes in Brazilian Amazon, Swedish woman killed*
Published on 17/10/2017, 10:14pm
Carolina Nyberg-Steiser, 29, from Greenpeace Nordic was killed after the plane crashed into a river. It is the second time in recent years the NGO has lost a plane in Brazil..
http://www.climatechangenews.com/20...-crashes-brazilian-amazon-one-confirmed-dead/
https://www.thelocal.se/20171018/swedish-woman-dies-in-greenpeace-plane-crash-brazil-amazon


----------



## OHVamp

Michael Mando was also in Orphan Black. He played Sarah's boyfriend, Vic the D*ck. He's a good actor and plays a menacing creep really well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> This article says that Netflix is releasing a ton of projects in early 2018. Mute and Hold the dark should be released then. I think The Aftermath will be released in Spring 2018. Busy time for Alex and lots of pics for us.
> Hold The Dark, a new *monster-horror movie* starring Alexander Skarsgard, written and directed by the guy who already gave us two modern classics, Blue Ruin and Green Room.
> 
> Duncan Jones' sorta sequel to his seminal sci-fi Moon, when Mute arrives it will be with an all-star cast.
> https://www.joe.ie/movies-tv/netflix-price-increase-603962



Not sure I'd classify HTD as monster/horror, or even horror. I'm going to presume whoever wrote that didn't actually read the book, or even a good synopsis and is just going off of what Saulnier's previous work has been.

Many articles pointed out that the number of movies Netflix is releasing is more than all the major studios combined. And that they've been haphazard on marketing and promotion for a lot them anyway, and that may get worse. It also explains why we haven't heard anything about Mute, something that seems to be frustrating and confusing to Duncan Jones, because this is the way they approach it, with a few exceptions. And this isn't how the other studios approach it, and it seems like some of this is going to get lost, even if it's good. Which doesn't mean I think they're going to ignore Mute, or HTD, it's just going to be a different approach.
https://qz.com/1104262/netflix-will...-year-than-disney-and-other-studios-combined/
http://www.pajiba.com/netflix_movie...or-netflix-but-terrifying-for-subscribers.php
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2017/10/17/netflix_plans_to_release_80_films_next_year.html
As for The Aftermath, I'd love to hear something about it.


----------



## ellasam

God!!  I hate when he goes into ninja mode………… I understand it but I hate it!!


----------



## SWlife

Esizzle said:


> This is sad




How tragic.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Here's an article:
> *Greenpeace plane crashes in Brazilian Amazon, Swedish woman killed*
> Published on 17/10/2017, 10:14pm
> Carolina Nyberg-Steiser, 29, from Greenpeace Nordic was killed after the plane crashed into a river. It is the second time in recent years the NGO has lost a plane in Brazil..
> http://www.climatechangenews.com/20...-crashes-brazilian-amazon-one-confirmed-dead/
> https://www.thelocal.se/20171018/swedish-woman-dies-in-greenpeace-plane-crash-brazil-amazon


She was the only one that died in the crash. That is so sad . So young too.


----------



## Esizzle

Is Pablo going to be showing us one pic a day of Alex? I am ok with that.


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not sure I'd classify HTD as monster/horror, or even horror. I'm going to presume whoever wrote that didn't actually read the book, or even a good synopsis and is just going off of what Saulnier's previous work has been.
> 
> Many articles pointed out that the number of movies Netflix is releasing is more than all the major studios combined. And that they've been haphazard on marketing and promotion for a lot them anyway, and that may get worse. It also explains why we haven't heard anything about Mute, something that seems to be frustrating and confusing to Duncan Jones, because this is the way they approach it, with a few exceptions. And this isn't how the other studios approach it, and it seems like some of this is going to get lost, even if it's good. Which doesn't mean I think they're going to ignore Mute, or HTD, it's just going to be a different approach.
> https://qz.com/1104262/netflix-will...-year-than-disney-and-other-studios-combined/
> http://www.pajiba.com/netflix_movie...or-netflix-but-terrifying-for-subscribers.php
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2017/10/17/netflix_plans_to_release_80_films_next_year.html
> As for The Aftermath, I'd love to hear something about it.


I was horrified reading HTD but yea its not a horror or monster movie. Yea netflix doesnt promote their movies the traditional ways and a lot of times new originals come out but get lost on their page unless people know to search for a new release specifically. I am excited for both Mute and HTD.


----------



## loujono

hello guys - I recently discovered my love for Alexander and although I was aware of him in True Blood it is only recently after binge watching that and BLL and then some of his movies that I fell hard  Have been having a good read of this forum from start to finish to catch up on the years I missed - all up to date now so hopefully he can come out of hiding and we can get some pics soon


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Welcome loujono!


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Welcome loujono!


----------



## OHVamp

Hello loujono


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> I was horrified reading HTD but yea its not a horror or monster movie. Yea *netflix doesnt promote their movies the traditional ways and a lot of times new originals come out but get lost on their page unless people know to search for a new release specifically.* I am excited for both Mute and HTD.


Netflix has a "New Release" page where you can look at the additions. At least it has over here.


----------



## Esizzle

Hi Loujono


----------



## loujono

thanks ladies..... going to enjoy myself here ,,, do we post where were from?


----------



## Esizzle

Sure. I’m from South Africa but live in America now.


----------



## loujono

I'm english but have been living in Western Australia for the last 21 years


----------



## Esizzle

While we are doing intros...what is the first project of Alex that everyone saw? For me it was The East but I didnt start really following him until last year. Now I think I have seen all the english speaking stuff he has done. Havent seen anything Swedish yet.


----------



## OHVamp

I first saw Alex in True Blood. Shamelessly admit my reaction was purely fangirl ga-ga seeing him on the throne at Fangtasia, then strutting out the back door to make his getaway. All I could think was, "who IS that guy"? Then I watched Generation Kill. I don't usually get goofy over actors. Maybe it's a second childhood or something, but I'm hooked.


----------



## loujono

I had seen him in true blood years ago and saw him in the odd mag but it was only when I watched Tarzan a few months ago that I got hooked .... I think it was the chemistry and vulnerability of his character so I started googling and then BAM - reeled me right in, binge watched TB and started watching some of his Swedish stuff and have since watched almost every movie he's done  Loved him in BLL - he is an amazing actor and really draws you to a character even the bad boys (BLL and DOATG)


----------



## ladyrai

I came in on True Blood, binge watched the first couple seasons, and got hooked.  I've seen everything I can get my hands on!  Haven't seen a few of his things that don' have english subtitles, but everything else!  I just think he's one of the best actors I've seen.  He can do so much with just his eyes...


----------



## Esizzle

My favorite project of Alex is Generation Kill followed by BLL.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Lou! 

Another new portrait of Alex by photographer & L'Officiel Hommes creative director, *Pablo Arroyo*,  shared on instagram today (October 22, 2017):







"22.10.17 19:00
Mr. Alexander Skarsgard by me ."

-*mr_arroyo* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

What is this shoot for??? Anyone know who or what Mr Arroyo works for?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> thanks ladies..... going to enjoy myself here ,,, do we post where were from?



I live in the US state of Ohio, known as The Buckeye State. But I'm originally from Chicago.



Esizzle said:


> While we are doing intros...what is the first project of Alex that everyone saw? For me it was The East but I didnt start really following him until last year. Now I think I have seen all the english speaking stuff he has done. Havent seen anything Swedish yet.



First heard of him on TB, but watched the dvds of Generation Kill before I saw TB.



Esizzle said:


> What is this shoot for??? Anyone know who or what Mr Arroyo works for?


Santress noted in her post that he's the L'Officiel Hommes creative director, which is a French fashion magazine for men. But he's not tagging it for that, like he is his other photographs. so I don't know if it's for that magazine or not.


----------



## Shydreamer

Hello newbie here. I have been a fan of Alex  for years.
I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join.


----------



## Shydreamer

.


----------



## Shydreamer

Sorry I posted twice,is there a way to delete posts?


----------



## Shydreamer

.


----------



## Esizzle

Shydreamer said:


> I'm so sorry for multiple posts. Is there a way to delete a post?


Hi welcome! I don’t know how to completely delete a post but you can edit your extra post, delete what’s written and then put a period or X and save the post.


----------



## Shydreamer

Esizzle said:


> Hi welcome! I don’t know how to completely delete a post but you can edit your extra post, delete what’s written and then put a period or X and save the post.


Ok thanks. I'm sure i'll get the hang of it. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Shydreamer

I really like the new Alex pics. He looks amazing. So handsome.


----------



## Julia_W

loujono said:


> thanks ladies..... going to enjoy myself here ,,, do we post where were from?


Hi, loujono!!  Sorry for my delayed hello/. I’ve been out of the country for a couple of weeks.   I am from the state of South Carolina.  I think it’s neat to meet Alex fans from around the world.


----------



## Shydreamer

Thank you for the warm welcome.
Looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Esizzle

Julia_W said:


> Hi, loujono!!  Sorry for my delayed hello/. I’ve been out of the country for a couple of weeks.   I am from the state of South Carolina.  I think it’s neat to meet Alex fans from around the world.


Hope you are vacationing somewhere nice!


----------



## loujono

Terry Richardson has been banned from working with as such as GQ, Vogue and VF after sexual harassment allegations have resurfaced. Hope this doesn't bring bad publicity for Alex after his shoot - I know there was a lot of negative feedback when he originally did the shoot  Maybe this resurfaced due to the HW stories . about time these pervs were held accountable!


----------



## Esizzle

I don’t think Alexs shoot received quite as much attention and most of it wasn’t negative. Whatever attention it did receive was overshadowed by Alexs Emmy win. I am glad about TR getting banned. He deserves all that and more punishment for his past predatory actions.


----------



## loujono

hopefully he wins a golden globe too


----------



## jooa

^^He was banned a couple of years ago but he returned. He did some very big work for fashion brands and magazines as Vogue, GQ etc. and the last campaign for Valentino Resort 2018, hopefully "fashion world" this time will be consistent.


----------



## Skarsgirl

Esizzle said:


> I was able to add Mute to my list on Netflix. Can Netflix get it together and give us a trailer and a release date already?!




How did you add it? Ive been waitin and waitin for it and extremely excited to watch it☺️


----------



## Esizzle

Skarsgirl said:


> How did you add it? Ive been waitin and waitin for it and extremely excited to watch it☺️


Search for Mute and it will pull up the movie and you can add it. You just can’t play it yet! I think it will be released early 2018


----------



## Skarsgirl

Esizzle said:


> Search for Mute and it will pull up the movie and you can add it. You just can’t play it yet! I think it will be released early 2018



Awesome! Thank you!☺️☺️☺️


----------



## OHVamp

Mute is one I'm really  looking forward too.


----------



## jooa

... and what about this  ... so I guess that we met Anton, or rather tip of his head


----------



## VEGASTAR

I think Alex is getting his revenge on all his fans who kept on and on about his moustache & how they hated the look...so he went ninja and deprived averyone with any look...until now...and i salute him for his goofy revenge...because it just got worst...he is now BOLD...hahahah... i love it!


----------



## Julia_W

I hope it's prosthetic, but he certainly seems to be game for anything.


----------



## aerohead21

Semi-unrelated—woohoo on the banning of Terry Richardson! I hope it sticks this time, unlike last time.

The bald headed Alex pic looks either like makeup or photoshopping. And yeah, troll the trolls  he appears to have that sense of humor.

Welcome new people  I’m from good ol’ Kansas. I can’t remember my first Alex experience but it wasn’t True Blood as I’ve only read the books (blasphemy!). No cable=no HBO. I have found his performances that require the depth of the charachter to be more than the spoken word is where he shines most. He has good range.


----------



## Shydreamer

loujono said:


> hopefully he wins a golden globe too


I''m sure Bll will get gg noms.So he will probably be there either way but i'm hoping he will get a golden globe to go with his emmy.


----------



## Shydreamer

jooa said:


> ... and what about this  ... so I guess that we met Anton, or rather tip of his head



  YIKES!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So they're trying to uglify him for THP? Why!?  
And it's prosthetic/makeup, you can see the line if you look closely.
He's probably having fun with it though.


----------



## Esizzle

Seriously why are they trying to uglify him? Why couldn’t Jesse be the one with that hairstyle  I bet Alex is having so much fun. Wonder what Gustaf thinks of this new hairstyle...


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> I think Alex is getting his revenge on all his fans who kept on and on about his moustache & how they hated the look...so he went ninja and deprived averyone with any look...until now...and i salute him for his goofy revenge...because it just got worst...he is now BOLD...hahahah... i love it!


----------



## loujono

SERIOUS EGG HEAD - I can only tell its him because of the skarsbrow!! I didn't realise his character in Hummingbird was old and bald!


----------



## VEGASTAR

I think Alex had a lot to do with his new look!! As we all know when lead actors create their character, they also create a physical image... Alex has said this in his interviews many times... He even did this in 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' which was a graphic novel so his character Manroe already had a look. But Alex changed it, he himself added the moustache and said that thats how he pictured the character. Actors in his status get to have a say in these things. I would't be surprised if he also has a beer belly to go with this head as Anton. I can't wait to see what kind of a character he created with this one (i mean that in a non-physical way) !


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Shydreamer!

New fan photo fresh off instagram today (October 25, 2017):







"waiting with Alex for our flight back home #alexanderskarsgard #canada."

-*djeongmustard* instagram


----------



## Shydreamer

IS THAT FAN PIC NEW? HE IS SO CUTE AND HIS BEANIE IS BACK YEAH.
ALSO NO MORE PORNSTASHE !


----------



## Shydreamer

Santress said:


> Welcome, Shydreamer!
> 
> New fan photo fresh off instagram today (October 25, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "waiting with Alex for our flight back home #alexanderskarsgard #canada."
> 
> -*djeongmustard* instagram



Thanks Santress. I've been following your blog for awhile.
You have one of the best Alex blogs out there.


----------



## Julia_W

He looks cute for sure, but that beanie makes me think the new hairdo may be for real.  Hopefully, he’s just trying to keep us guessing.  Thank you , Santress!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> I think Alex had a lot to do with his new look!! As we all know when lead actors create their character, they also create a physical image... Alex has said this in his interviews many times... He even did this in 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' which was a graphic novel so his character Manroe already had a look. But Alex changed it, he himself added the moustache and said that thats how he pictured the character. Actors in his status get to have a say in these things. I would't be surprised *if he also has a beer belly to go with this head as Anton*. I can't wait to see what kind of a character he created with this one (i mean that in a non-physical way) !



This is my worry! 



Santress said:


> Welcome, Shydreamer!
> 
> New fan photo fresh off instagram today (October 25, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "waiting with Alex for our flight back home #alexanderskarsgard #canada."
> 
> -*djeongmustard* instagram




No 'stache! But when was this actually taken? He posted from Quebec yesterday, he usually doesn't delay posting pics IIRC.



Julia_W said:


> He looks cute for sure, but that beanie makes me think the *new hairdo may be for real*.  Hopefully, he’s just trying to keep us guessing.  Thank you , Santress!



God, I hope not! But you can see the cap/makeup line in his pic, though, so I'm hoping it'll all be makeup.


----------



## Shydreamer

Shydreamer said:


> IS THAT FAN PIC NEW? HE IS SO CUTE AND HIS BEANIE IS BACK YEAH.
> ALSO NO MORE PORNSTACHE !


----------



## Shydreamer

.


----------



## Shydreamer

.


----------



## Shydreamer

Sorry for the weird posting. I'm still getting used to this.
 I wanted to delete a post.


----------



## Shydreamer

.


----------



## Shydreamer

.


----------



## Esizzle

He looks so good. Where is he going??

I don’t think the half bald head is real. You can see the line between his skin and the prosthetic. And the top of the head is coney because of his hair fluffing it up.


----------



## jooa

^^ The pic could be from pre-production ... and is a high probability that they decided to go with that image and Alex could shaved his head a little


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> ^^ The pic could be from pre-production ... and is a high probability that they decided to go with that image and Alex could shaved his head a little


I think it’s from today judging my when the account posted the pic and what he said. Sounds like he met Alex today at the airport


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> He looks so good. Where is he going??
> 
> I don’t think the half bald head is real. You can see the line between his skin and the prosthetic. And the top of the head is coney because of his hair fluffing it up.


I agree with you on all that.... they seem to be going home to New York.


----------



## jooa

Esizzle said:


> I think it’s from today judging my when the account posted the pic and what he said. Sounds like he met Alex today at the airport


I wrote about the pic that Alex posted, not about the pic from the airport


----------



## Esizzle

jooa said:


> I wrote about the pic that Alex posted, not about the pic from the airport


Ohhh Sorry! I get it now. Yea it could be possible that Alex did shave his head. He is always game for anything!


----------



## loujono

Rewatched THE EAST last night, such a great movie - there is something about Alex that with every flawed character he plays you still manage to feel sorry for them and want them to win out in the end - even this one made me sad at the end


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

New tagged pics of Alex rockin' the beanie in NYC today (October 26, 2017):













Source: *Getty*


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged from today in NYC (October 26, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010W1509047573825649


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> HQs/Untagged from today in NYC (October 26, 2017):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010W1509047573825649




Please tell me he’s wearing that beanie because it’s cold and he didn’t really shave his head!!


----------



## Kitkath70

Nice pictures!  Though it's still not helping to figure out what's going on with his hair.


----------



## Julia_W

Kitkath70 said:


> Nice pictures!  Though it's still not helping to figure out what's going on with his hair.


I think it tells us exactly what’s going on


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Please tell me he’s wearing that beanie because it’s cold and he didn’t really shave his head!!



I'm hoping this as well. But this is also not a new look for him, he used the beanie look quite a bit before, especially in 2011-12.


----------



## Santress

Well, this definitely answers the burning question.

















Alexander Skarsgard sporting a new look and I’m in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-*HereReedThis* twitter








#AlexanderSkarsgard has a new look...

-*Hilary_Weaver* twitter



I give credit where credit is due - no one can accuse of him of not being committed to his roles.
This new look cannot diminish that beautiful smile.





Alexander wyd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-*HereReedThis* twitter


----------



## Askarbb

But really who honestly looks at Alex like this?



And omg his hair I really thought it was fake. I guess not!


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Well, this definitely answers the burning question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard sporting a new look and I’m in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*HereReedThis* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard has a new look...
> 
> -*Hilary_Weaver* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> I give credit where credit is due - no one can accuse of him of not being committed to his roles.
> This new look cannot diminish that beautiful smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander wyd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*HereReedThis* twitter





Yikes!!!!! That’s gonna take some getting used to!!!!!


----------



## Santress

He's impressively method.

Pics from tonight's event in NYC (October 26, 2017):












http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/26/alexander-skarsgard-debuts-new-bald-head-see-photos/


----------



## hjsameli

Santress said:


> Well, this definitely answers the burning question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard sporting a new look and I’m in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*HereReedThis* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard has a new look...
> 
> -*Hilary_Weaver* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> I give credit where credit is due - no one can accuse of him of not being committed to his roles.
> This new look cannot diminish that beautiful smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander wyd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*HereReedThis* twitter



All I can say is "Wow." Many stars have saved their heads for roles, but I don't know of any who willing had this hairdo. He wears it with humor and pride.


----------



## Santress

More from the event...






#AlexanderSkarsgard just debuted a bald head on the red carpet in NYC! ‍♂️ He’s currently filming “TheHummingbird Project.”

-*extratv* instagram








“What a night #alexander skarsgård #justin theroux @carolinadavilar@louisvuitton✨✨✨.” 

-*tataharper* instagram 










Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More HQs/Untagged:



 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006A15090769047710


----------



## Santress

More HQs from earlier today (October 26, 2017) in NYC:



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009E1509076939957


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009E1509076939957


----------



## ellasam

What was that event for that he went to tonight?


----------



## Esizzle

OMG Alex. What are you doing? Nope nope nopeeeeeee


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love how some other sites were SOOOOOOO certain he was wearing a skull cap.   Because they "know things". Uh-huh.

He's committed, so, good on him I guess.  I'll see you in a few weeks - I'm off in search of my ladyboner which has suddenly gone missing.


----------



## Esizzle

ellasam said:


> What was that event for that he went to tonight?


Something Louis Vuitton. I hate LV for inviting Alex and subjecting us to the new hairdo


----------



## Esizzle

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love how some other sites were SOOOOOOO certain he was wearing a skull cap.   Because they "know things". Uh-huh.
> 
> He's committed, so, good on him I guess.  I'll see you in a few weeks - I'm off in search of my ladyboner which has suddenly gone missing.


Who said it was a skull cap? I was hoping for it too but I guess Alex is being very method. Ugh.


----------



## Santress

I was hoping it was a skull cap too but from what we've observed of Alex over the years, this is not that surprising.

...and more...









Source:  *Getty
*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010L15090827574435


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> Something Louis Vuitton. I hate LV for inviting Alex and subjecting us to the new hairdo


Haha.  Thanks!!


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> OMG Alex. What are you doing? Nope nope nopeeeeeee



Not loving the hair, but can't wait to see him put his method to use.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Well, this definitely answers the burning question.
> 
> He is certainly dedicated to his craft - you cannot question that - no i do not like bald men but he changes that as he is still amazingly handsome and it makes his eyes POP - the back shot doesn't do it for me - at least we know if he receeds anymore and decideds to go the full shave it'll suit him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard sporting a new look and I’m in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*HereReedThis* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard has a new look...
> 
> -*Hilary_Weaver* twitter
> 
> 
> 
> I give credit where credit is due - no one can accuse of him of not being committed to his roles.
> This new look cannot diminish that beautiful smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander wyd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -*HereReedThis* twitter


----------



## loujono

STILL HANDSOME AND THOSE EYES! dedicated to his craft for sure ....


----------



## loujono

I never thought I would be ogling a guy with that kind of hair cut - its freaking me out - only case I know how gorgeous he really is .... although I wouldn't want a fan pic with him


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I love how some other sites were SOOOOOOO certain he was wearing a skull cap.   Because they "know things". Uh-huh.
> 
> He's committed, so, good on him I guess.  I'll see you in a few weeks - I'm off in search of my ladyboner which has suddenly gone missing.


_I_ was certain it was a skull cap and makeup. But noooo, Alex has go Method.  I'd think I'd prefer it totally shaved off. 
He's probably having a whole lot of fun with this though.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I  think in the photo he posted he was really wearing a kind of skincap as you don't see at all his hair. Even if freshly shaved you still see the hair are there. In the photo there is no evidence of it like it was really gone for good.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Oh, I'm sure they've added makeup/skincap to make it more a more natural looking bald. But I didn't think (or just really really really hoped!) he actually shaved it!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Me either but honestly... I like the way he enters into the character.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Well we all know our boy has balls.....they are shaved too [emoji6]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Alexander Skarsgard's New "Prince William" Haircut Is The Stuff Of Grooming Nightmares*
*Please let this be for a role, Alex...*
...
Like we said, nice guy. Unfortunately, he's also become known for having one of the weakest haircuts in all the land (Although it has improved since he went shorter on the sides) . You can't help losing your hair, but the fading cling-on is a terrible, melancholy sight to behold; the grooming equivalent of calling up your ex even though she's married now. It's over and it might hurt, but you've just got to let it go, man.

Which brings us nicely to Alexander Skarsgard's new look and...

What the f*ck, Alex?
Attending, of all things, a Louis Vuitton event in New York, the Swedish actor debuted a frankly amazing shiny spot where his once rock-solid Scandi lid was before and, best of all, he seems to be absolutely loving it.

Of course, in all likelihood the 41-year-old actor's questionable new cut is in aid of a movie role, but it still goes to show the difference a bad haircut can make on a man's appearance.

If, through nature's cruel roulette wheel, you find yourself in the same position with no way back, then please, please just shave the sides off or keep them as trim as possible...
http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/news/a18108/alexander-skarsgard-hair-bad-prince-william-bald/


----------



## aerohead21

What’s funny to me is something Celebitchy said...why not hire an already aging bald guy like JK Simmons? Either way, at least he’s willing to go all the way for a role...

Though didn’t he wear dad-padding around his midsection for a role? It’s making me wonder if he just drank a bunch of beer and gave himself a dad bod that way


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I saw the CB post earlier and still think the 'why not a bald actor' question is stupid.

*Michelle Williams, Alicia Vikander, and Alexander Skarsgard’s New Hair Celebrate the Opening of Louis Vuitton’s New Exhibit*

On Thursday night, Louis Vuitton brought out some of Hollywood’s biggest names to celebrate the New York City launch of its “Volez, Voguez, Voyagez” exhibit at the New York Stock Exchange Building, which honors the brand’s 163-year-old legacy.

Guests included Michelle Williams, Alicia Vikander, Jaden Smith, Jennifer Connelly,__ Riley Keough, and Ruth Negga, but the real star of the evening could possibly have been Alexander Skarsgard, or more specifically, his hair. The _Big Little Lies_ star arrived last to the carpet, his hair shaved in a remarkable re-creation of male pattern baldness. Shaved, presumably, for a role (he is currently filming _The Hummingbird Project_ with Jesse Eisenberg), Skarsgard’s hair was a major topic of conversation inside the exhibit, which, thankfully, offered plenty of other things to help take the crowd’s mind off the beautiful head of hair that once was...
https://www.vanityfair.com/style/20...der-skarsgard-celebrate-louis-vuitton-exhibit

*Alexander Skarsgård Is Too Beautiful for This Look*
By Jackson McHenry@McHenryJD

There must be something in the gene pool of the well-cheekboned Skarsgård family that predisposes them to try to hide it. Bill Skarsgård, for instance, recently played _It_ (though an It who could get it). Alexander Skarsgård, who already did his best to completely unnerve viewers of _Big Little Lies_, has now decided to shave a large portion of his head. Why? For a role, maybe — Skarsgård is shooting Wall Street drama _The Hummingbird Project _right now — but mostly he did it out of spite. Spite at you. Spite at the universe for making him beautiful. Spite at his thick head of hair, which did not deserve this.
Here is another photo of the brother Skarsgård from another angle. Unlike most balding men, his hair does not taper into thinness, which makes the effect all the more unnerving. He looks vaguely like a monk, the kind of monk that would sell chèvre and make good cider on the side.

To be clear, he can still get it.
http://www.vulture.com/2017/10/alexander-skarsgard-too-beautiful-for-this-look.html


----------



## VEGASTAR

The one positive thing that came out of this whole bald haircut for me   is that when i google his name for recent news, i no longer see 'Nicole's kiss' headlines... ever since the emmy's all recent news of any kind under his name was about this subject i was also pissed that she stole his spotlight in a way ..... so today almost all magazines have an article about his new hair or lack there of, so i dont have to see 'nicole's kiss' or 'Keith reaction' headlines anymore its back to just all about Alex 

As for his new look, i think he looks younger...sweeter, happier somehow.. i don't know what it is about him but its his personality that is shining though and making him so attractive that it doesn't matter if he is bald, with moustache, skinny, fat, in a dress or a tux, drunk, or whatever else that he may or may not be doing, he is still the hottest man alive. 

Is it just me? The fist time i looked at the below picture i thought there were at least 6 hands around his bottom and the surrounding area lol
 .  like 'how u doin Alex??
I had to take a closer look to see there is only one person... LOL ..

Photo credit: Getty Images/Raymond Hall


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More from last night at the Louis Vuitton  *“Volez, Voguez, Voyagez”* exhibition in New York (October 26, 2017):


























http://www.purepeople.com/article/a...gosse-de-big-little-lies-n-est-plus_a257080/1


----------



## Santress

Louis Vuitton ‘Volez, Voguez, Voyagez’ exhibition opening, After Party, New York, USA – 26 Oct 2017
Alexander Skarsgård Louis Vuitton ‘Volez, Voguez, Voyagez’ exhibition opening, After Party, New York, USA – 26 Oct 2017

CLINT SPAULDING/WWD

http://wwd.com/eye/parties/gallery/...pening-after-party-new-york-usa-26-oct-2017-4






#AlexanderSkargard, is that you?! The actor shocked fans on a red carpet Thursday night after debuting a new bald 'do. Click the link in our bio for more photos and details. : Nicholas Hunt/Getty Images

-*entertainmentweekly* instagram








Alexander Skarsgard debuted an *interesting* new 'do in NYC last night. (: @gettyimages)

-*popsugarcelebrity* instagram








#alexanderskarsgard’s new haircut! 

-*wonderwall* instagram








You feeling the new Alexander Skarsgard look? #tmz #haircut #bald #alexanderskarsgard

-*tmz_tv* instagram








-*arabhollywood* instagram


----------



## Santress

https://www.popsugar.co.uk/celebrity/Alexander-Skarsgard-Bald-Head-Pictures-44189724






https://www.vanityfair.com/style/20...der-skarsgard-celebrate-louis-vuitton-exhibit


----------



## Santress

More HQs/Untagged:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002S15091235668531


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002S15091235668531


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004W15091233474000


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004W15091233474000


----------



## skarsbabe

Gotta tell ya, I was NOT expecting that!  My ladyboner's gone missing too for sure. He's so gorgeous but my goodness this haircut is trying to make him incredibly not.  Please bring your hair back ASAP skarsyyyy!


----------



## skarsbabe

Also it really shows off how pointed his head is!


----------



## Shydreamer

Sometimes you don't realize what you want until it's gone.
Come back soon hair,we miss you already.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm just going to go look through all the emmy photos with his pornstache, and wish it back instead of the hair loss!


----------



## ellasam

I hate to say it but I like it!!! I think it’s kinda sexy


----------



## audiogirl

It looks like he's having a lot of fun parading around bald.


----------



## loujono

MooCowmoo said:


> Well we all know our boy has balls.....they are shaved too [emoji6]


 now that's a mental image I don't mind


----------



## loujono

He has certainly got the tongues wagging that's for sure and he would love that ..... the mags will have a field day with this! One of his best attributes his ability to laugh at himself and I can imagine he had so much fun doings this - the hairdresser was probably the one besides themselves when doing this! Wonder if they kept a lock to clone him later!!! All I want to do is put on red lippy and smack a kiss right on the top! Good job Alex, well played!


----------



## VampFan

I think he’s having a good time with his awful hair style.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Vamp.

More from instagram and twitter:









We were absolutely not ready for #AlexanderSkarsgard's haircut.  (: Getty Images)

-*etcanada* instagram







‪Congratulations, #AlexanderSkarsgard on playing #RonHoward in his biopic. I only hope @realronhoward is directing. ‬

-*michaelrocheart* instagram













We can't handle this. #AlexanderSkarsgard (: Getty)

-*Zimbio* instagram







Alexander Skarsgård from #thelegendoftarzan debuted a shocking new 'do on the red carpet for Louis Vuitton’s “Voyez, Voguez, Voyagez” exhibit, and fans hardly recognize him. Some say he bears a striking resemblance to one royal family member... are you a fan?

-*yahoostyleca* instagram







Yesterday [26/10] in New York [USA], Alexander Skarsgård attended the red carpet of the event Volez Voquez Vayagez x Louis Vuitton.

In the place, the 41-year-old actor was surprised when he appeared with his head partially shaved, which makes him obviously look older than he really is.
It is still unclear what film it is for, as it currently seems that the Swede is filming the dramatic film 'The Hummingbird Project'.
What do you think of how it looks? Where are the ones who like the most? 
#AlexanderSkarsgard #NewYork #NYC #USA #NewYork

-*reporterorosa* instagram








This meme is both the meanest anyone's ever been to Alexander Skarsgard and the highest compliment Prince William has ever received

-*AlisonlZeidman* twitter

https://twitter.com/alisonlzeidman/status/924080856724996096


----------



## Santress

More HQs/Untagged from the  *Louis Vuitton* exhibition (October 26, 2017):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010C1509154032431


----------



## a_sussan

Alex at a Halloween party in NYC.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Sus.

More reaction to the new hairdo from twitter:








Alexander Skarsgard cosplaying Sexy Ron Howard

Seriously, this haircut is ****ing me up right now. Idk what’s real, what’s hot and what’s not. #AlexanderSkarsgard f-ing up the game.



Dear #AlexanderSkarsgard -American is dealing with **** enough without adding your baldnesss in the mix. Please get your lucious locks back!



Alexander Skarsgard shocks fans with 'bald' new look








Alexander Skarsgard's shaved his head. Should you follow suit? http://******/2zbZp8A















Alexander Skarsgard Channels Bozo the Clown With His . . . Dazzling New Hairdo http://ift.tt/2xuoBTg



Alexander Skarsgard goes bald and his fans are freaking out!






https://twitter.com/usweekly/status/924070716609384448

1/3 of all men go bald. #AlexanderSkarsgard shaves & everyone's devastated? Good to know where all you shallow *****es stand #baldandproud

https://twitter.com/twittednphilly/status/924038670843334658

Alexander Skarsgard is filming a new movie or he lost a bet but either way major kudos dude.

https://twitter.com/thewackzoner/status/924010863299723264

DANG! Check out #AlexanderSkarsgard's hair or lack there of!






https://twitter.com/mix969/status/924410456785211392

Alexander Skarsgard's daft new haircut is deeply upsetting people: http://jrnl.ie/3669479t

https://twitter.com/dailyedge/status/924370190565040128

WTFFF alexander skarsgard better win a damn oscar for whatever this movie is @TheAcademy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









https://twitter.com/jewelsbandana/status/923896589680304129

#AlexanderSkarsgard debuts a new bald look, plus more trending news with #SelenaGomez http://etcnda.com/7iFmDK






https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/924123073263099904

Just look at what Alexander Skarsgard has done to his hair for a new film role






https://twitter.com/MetroUK/status/924200585255161856

Dearest 2017, haven't you taken enough from us, you monster... #AlexanderSkarsgard






https://twitter.com/alisongreenberg/status/923930563483926529

#AlexanderSkarsgård got the worst haircut ever >>> http://ow.ly/6RMK30gbjPV  #etalk






https://twitter.com/etalkCTV/status/924021696868339713

#AlexanderSkarsgard does this and people call him a quirky sex symbol, but when I do it, they up my dosage. #LifeisStrange

https://twitter.com/GetBZLiving/status/924034557166411776

Is Alexander Skarsgard starring in a Prince William biopic? Either way, I’m not ok with this.






https://twitter.com/DeeTaifa/status/924452704524685313

@ManMadeMoon You better not be the filmmaker responsible for Alexander Skarsgard's new hairdo. #FullFrontalBFF #evenifitwasyou

https://twitter.com/RoamingRebee/status/924509051077132288

Who wore it best #alexanderskarsgård






https://twitter.com/meat_hooks/status/924499200921890816


----------



## Santress

More HQs/Untagged from the *Louis Vuitton “Volez, Voguez, Voyagez”* exhibition in New York (October 26, 2017):


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008S15092280245376


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008S15092280245376


----------



## loujono

OMG THOSE MEMES AND TWITTER RESPONSES ARE HILARIOUS - MR BURNS HAHAHA


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

A portrait of Alex taken at the *Louis Vuitton “Volez, Voguez, Voyagez”* exhibition in New York (October 26, 2017):






“Alexander Skarsgård at the opening of the #LouisVuitton Volez, Voguez, Voyagez Exhibition at the historic American Stock Exchange in New York City. #NYCVVV” 

-*LouisVuitton
*


----------



## Santress

More reactions from twitter :

I'm going as 'bald for a part Alexander Skarsgard' for Halloween



Alexander Skarsgard out there with the haircut of a principal in the local primary school








Anyone else think that Alexander Skarsgard is actually going to play Vladimir Putin in some form of feature?



To start Sunday in NZ, @ngaiomarshaward shares top billing in the Entertainment section of NZ's biggest news website, with a dubious haircut











Alexander Skarsgard shaved a huge bald spot into his head, and his fans are Not Okay https://goo.gl/Ga9viV 










seeing alexander skarsgard's new hair was the darkest place i've ever been

https://twitter.com/ABiancanello/status/924392593626161152

Alexander Skarsgard looks like he used Caractacus Pott’s hair cutting machine. He needs a Toot Sweet and a lawyer.






https://twitter.com/hipchkk/status/924384464137986048

i want to get some sleep tonight but alexander skarsgard’s haircut keeps haunting me

https://twitter.com/kingslayering/status/924318031404322817

Alexander Skarsgard is taking the power donut for a ride http://gq.mn/u3D22jL 






https://twitter.com/GQMagazine/status/924304852813078528

OMFGGGGG OMFGGGGG HAHAHAHAHAHA I CANT WAIT TO TRAUMATIZE MY SISTER WITH NEW ALEXANDER SKARSGARD PICTURES OMFGGGGG! he's still sexy tho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























https://twitter.com/CallMeYourDear/status/924327178392752128

Did Alexander Skarsgard get tired of being the sexiest man ever? Did he lose a bet?

https://twitter.com/LzKudravy/status/924325099481604096

Alexander Skarsgard. I still won't kick him out of bed. #fact

https://twitter.com/vintagesoul1975/status/92429407535173222

"This is male pattern baldness appropriation":






https://twitter.com/pretareporter/status/923923152790573057

Has anyone sued Alexander Skarsgard’s barber yet?

https://twitter.com/dksc4life/status/924507439428284417

As someone who is naturally gonna look like this in 3 years, I am offended by Mr. Skarsgard's actions

https://twitter.com/manoftomorrow01/status/924496364263763969

New post: "Alexander Skarsgård has a shocking new haircut and the Internet can't handle it"

https://twitter.com/mshusa/status/924612857924345856

Alexander Skarsgård you just run out of good hope that the  filming comes to an end soon

https://twitter.com/Iradai/status/924628481463521280

We now know what Alexander Skarsgård looks like bald ... you can’t unsee it.






https://twitter.com/metiswoman71/status/924655489958363136


----------



## Askarbb

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Sus.
> 
> More reaction to the new hairdo from twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard cosplaying Sexy Ron Howard
> 
> Seriously, this haircut is ****ing me up right now. Idk what’s real, what’s hot and what’s not. #AlexanderSkarsgard f-ing up the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear #AlexanderSkarsgard -American is dealing with **** enough without adding your baldnesss in the mix. Please get your lucious locks back!
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard shocks fans with 'bald' new look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard's shaved his head. Should you follow suit? http://******/2zbZp8A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard Channels Bozo the Clown With His . . . Dazzling New Hairdo http://ift.tt/2xuoBTg
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard goes bald and his fans are freaking out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/usweekly/status/924070716609384448
> 
> 1/3 of all men go bald. #AlexanderSkarsgard shaves & everyone's devastated? Good to know where all you shallow *****es stand #baldandproud
> 
> https://twitter.com/twittednphilly/status/924038670843334658
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is filming a new movie or he lost a bet but either way major kudos dude.
> 
> https://twitter.com/thewackzoner/status/924010863299723264
> 
> DANG! Check out #AlexanderSkarsgard's hair or lack there of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mix969/status/924410456785211392
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard's daft new haircut is deeply upsetting people: http://jrnl.ie/3669479t
> 
> https://twitter.com/dailyedge/status/924370190565040128
> 
> WTFFF alexander skarsgard better win a damn oscar for whatever this movie is @TheAcademy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jewelsbandana/status/923896589680304129
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard debuts a new bald look, plus more trending news with #SelenaGomez http://etcnda.com/7iFmDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/924123073263099904
> 
> Just look at what Alexander Skarsgard has done to his hair for a new film role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MetroUK/status/924200585255161856
> 
> Dearest 2017, haven't you taken enough from us, you monster... #AlexanderSkarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/alisongreenberg/status/923930563483926529
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgård got the worst haircut ever >>> http://ow.ly/6RMK30gbjPV  #etalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/etalkCTV/status/924021696868339713
> 
> #AlexanderSkarsgard does this and people call him a quirky sex symbol, but when I do it, they up my dosage. #LifeisStrange
> 
> https://twitter.com/GetBZLiving/status/924034557166411776
> 
> Is Alexander Skarsgard starring in a Prince William biopic? Either way, I’m not ok with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DeeTaifa/status/924452704524685313
> 
> @ManMadeMoon You better not be the filmmaker responsible for Alexander Skarsgard's new hairdo. #FullFrontalBFF #evenifitwasyou
> 
> https://twitter.com/RoamingRebee/status/924509051077132288
> 
> Who wore it best #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/meat_hooks/status/924499200921890816





I am actually a bit surprised and a little saddened at how shallow a lot of the comments have been. I know some people are joking but I feel some of them are serious. I don’t just like Alex because of his hair. I like him because has such a sweet and playful personality. Even with that haircut he is still handsome. His face hasn’t changed at all. I mean, did some of those fans not think at some point he would even naturally lose his hair? A lot of it is genetic. I know this is specifically because Alex willingly cut it, but eventually his hair will naturally thin out. It is just something that happens. His brother Gustaf started going bald in his early 30’s. I am glad Alex cut his hair like this for whatever reason. It shows that he isn’t vain and is secure enough to not care what people think. I really hope he does what he says and doesn’t read anything about himself because some of the comments are just so darn mean.


----------



## OHVamp

I get he's doing it for a role, and maybe the publicity too. Just pleeeze give us some sexy stuff soon.


----------



## ellasam

Well, I wouldn’t kick him out of bed!!!!


----------



## venusdoom

Still sexy as hell but damn that Mr Burns comparison killed me, not gonna lie


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, it's a terrible haircut so people _are_ going to comment, people need to stop being so sensitive about it  - the comments I've seen are 99.9% kidding - Alex looks like he's enjoying the hell out of it anyhow. On the upside it's for a role, this is not a fashion statement or Alex's attempt to start a Friar Tuck trend


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
 It's a beautiful haircut, what are you talking about? 
And part of the reaction, including mine, is the shock at such a drastic difference in his hair, since it's not remotely his normal look. 
And hair, or no hair, or 'power donut', he's still the giant adorkable goofball that I adore.
He seems to be having a grand time with it, and people's reaction to it.
While I think some of the reactions to it have been serious, ridiculously so in some cases, I do think most people are amused by it. And are also hoping that he can grow it out as soon as possible. 
If he attends the GG in January, he'll have a nice little buzzcut going, closer to GK look (I'm presuming he's going to buzz the rest of it off once he's done with THP so it'll grow out evenly. I'm hoping he does this!)


----------



## Askarbb

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well, it's a terrible haircut so people _are_ going to comment, people need to stop being so sensitive about it  - the comments I've seen are 99.9% kidding - Alex looks like he's enjoying the hell out of it anyhow. On the upside it's for a role, this is not a fashion statement or Alex's attempt to start a Friar Tuck trend




Strange that you say people need to stop being sensitive about it yet you seem awfully sensitive of an opinion that differs from your own.  You know what they say there’s always a little bit of truth to every “ jk”! *shrug* my opinion still stands I think his still looks handsome even with that “beautiful haircut”.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Esizzle

I guess I’m an extremely shallow person because I absolutely hate this stupid haircut. Hate it. But it’s for a movie and Alex is goofing around having fun so whatever. I did laugh at all the funny twitter and gossip blog responses about it. Alex needs to keep the beanie on in public until filming has wrapped and then needs to fix his hair. I don’t understand who came up with the idea for this. Why can’t nerds have a full head of hair?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Esizzle said:


> I guess I’m an extremely shallow person because I absolutely hate this stupid haircut. Hate it. But it’s for a movie and Alex is goofing around having fun so whatever. I did laugh at all the funny twitter and gossip blog responses about it. Alex needs to keep the beanie on in public until filming has wrapped and then needs to fix his hair. I don’t understand who came up with the idea for this. *Why can’t nerds have a full head of hair*?



LOL...This. I  know many "nerds" who have lush locks.  But Alex being Alex means he's dived head first into the role.  We're talking about a guy who went into full food-deprivation mode for _Hidden_ and who rocked up to the _Diary of a Teenage Girl_ premiere in full drag.

He goes from 0 to 100 in six seconds when it comes to playing dress up and immersing himself in a role.


----------



## skarsbabe

Seriously I thank my lucky stars that my husband has great hair genes in his family. I guess I'm shallow too. I just love a man with a full head of hair. Alex would be better off shaving it all off TBH. He looks like my dad or grandfather which is just weird to think!


----------



## loujono

Nah I agree I am shallow too - LOVE HIM TO PIECES but the hair sucks - I just want him in a beanie till shooting is over then go the crop! I do love how he is dedicated to the craft though - that's one of his many awesome qualities


----------



## Askarbb

Esizzle said:


> I guess I’m an extremely shallow person because I absolutely hate this stupid haircut. Hate it. But it’s for a movie and Alex is goofing around having fun so whatever. I did laugh at all the funny twitter and gossip blog responses about it. Alex needs to keep the beanie on in public until filming has wrapped and then needs to fix his hair. I don’t understand who came up with the idea for this. Why can’t nerds have a full head of hair?





skarsbabe said:


> Seriously I thank my lucky stars that my husband has great hair genes in his family. I guess I'm shallow too. I just love a man with a full head of hair. Alex would be better off shaving it all off TBH. He looks like my dad or grandfather which is just weird to think!



So you only love your husband because of his hair? If not then you are not shallow. 



loujono said:


> Nah I agree I am shallow too - LOVE HIM TO PIECES but the hair sucks - I just want him in a beanie till shooting is over then go the crop! I do love how he is dedicated to the craft though - that's one of his many awesome qualities




It isn’t shallow to not like his haircut *eye roll” it is shallow if the only thing you care about is his hair. if the only thing you care about is hair yes you are shallow. I think people going on and on about how awful it is knowing good and darn well it is for a role and eventually be gone are the shallow ones. Sort of like the mustache. We talked about it and then moved on. It’s like people aren’t moving on. It makes me think if he did lose his hair naturally he would lose fans. All I was pointing out. I also wasn’t talking about anyone here. I was talking about the comments on twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Santress

HQs/Untagged of Alex out and about in NYC (October 30, 2017). The outfit looks the same as the set from the 26th but they are tagged for Monday.  So, not sure if these are just more pics from Thursday or he's recycled his look.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004H15094630897916


----------



## Esizzle

@Santress looks like the same set from October 26th. He must be back in Quebec by now. 

A new thing we learned after last weekend is that Alex cant quite pull off a shaved head like Gustaf can.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LOL...This. I  know many "nerds" who have lush locks.  But Alex being Alex means he's dived head first into the role.  We're talking about a guy who went into full food-deprivation mode for _Hidden_ and who rocked up to the _Diary of a Teenage Girl_ premiere in full drag.
> 
> He goes from 0 to 100 in six seconds when it comes to playing dress up and immersing himself in a role.



I am curious as to why they decided that this particular bald look, as opposed to total baldness, or Alex's real hair, was the right look for his character. I'm sure we'll get an explanation when the movie's released, though I want it now!

And yes, Santress, I think the date on those new pics is wrong, he looks exactly as he did on Thursday. I know this is Alex and that he likes to repeat, but ...

IMBD has more info now on THP, including Alex's character's full name: Anton Zaleski. Plus two production stills, which are in a wetlands area, and we have an actor playing an Amish elder. Not quite what I was expecting.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6866224/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_5


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am curious as to why they decided that this particular bald look, as opposed to total baldness, or Alex's real hair, was the right look for his character. I'm sure we'll get an explanation when the movie's released, though I want it now!
> 
> And yes, Santress, I think the date on those new pics is wrong, he looks exactly as he did on Thursday.
> 
> IMBD has more info now on THP, including Alex's character's full name: Anton Zaleski. Plus two production stills, which are in a wetlands area, and we have an actor playing an Amish elder. Not quite what I was expecting.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6866224/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_5


This entire movie is such a weird mystery lol.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LOL...This. I  know many "nerds" who have lush locks.  But Alex being Alex means he's dived head first into the role.  We're talking about a guy who went into full food-deprivation mode for _Hidden_ and who rocked up to the _Diary of a Teenage Girl_ premiere in full drag.
> 
> He goes from 0 to 100 in six seconds when it comes to playing dress up and immersing himself in a role.



100 percent. And if he didn’t know most of the story would be “I’d still climb him in a minute”, he might think about it. He can get away with messing with his looks because he has them.  End of story. But to BC’s point, we will be seeing full buzz soon because that’s the only recovery from a reverse Mohawk.


----------



## loujono

it will be interesting to see him in full buzz to compare to Gustaf as he doesn't really look like any of them but his Mum - I reckon we'll see a resemblance with both buzz cuts


----------



## VEGASTAR

.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So TKT just finishes filming and we get a production still and still don't have one from The Aftermath or HTD. Harumph! 





*Screen can exclusively reveal this first image of Nat Wolff and Alexander Skarsgard in Dan Krauss’s The Kill Team, which wrapped its six-week shoot in Spain on Oct 20.*

The psychological thriller is about adapted from Krauss’ 2013 documentary of the same name, about a young American soldier in Afghanistan who struggles between his conscience and his survival when members of his platoon carry out a murderous scheme in the desolate wasteland of Southern Afghanistan.

Cornerstone Films handles international sales and UTA and CAA jointly represent North American rights.

The cast also features Rob Morrow, Adam Long, Jonathan Whitesell and Brian Marc.
https://www.screendaily.com/news/fi...rd-in-the-kill-team-exclusive/5123823.article


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*2018 Golden Globe predictions: Can Alexander Skarsgard hold off Sean Hayes to win Best Supporting Actor?*
The Golden Globes are unique in their races for TV supporting actors. Unlike the awards for lead performers that are divided by genre, the supporting races combine movies, limited series, dramas, and comedies all into one. That makes them among the most challenging categories to predict. It’s also perhaps the only place where you could see a head-to-head match-up between Alexander Skarsgard‘s sinister performance as an abusive husband in “Big Little Lies” and Sean Hayes‘s scene-stealing work on NBC’s revived sitcom “Will & Grace.” As of this writing those are our two frontrunners for Best TV Supporting Actor.
Skarsgard currently has a significant advantage with leading odds of 13/8. That includes support from five of our Experts from top media outlets who have made their predictions so far, five Gold Derby Editors, 22 of our Top 24 Users who got the highest scores predicting last year’s Golden Globe TV noms, and 18 of our All-Star Top 24 who got the highest scores when you combine the last two years’ prediction results.
“Big Little Lies” is riding a wave of momentum following the Emmys, where it won eight awards, including Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actor for Skarsgard, but he didn’t have to face off against comedy and drama series actors. And Hayes could be an especially formidable rival since he’s also a past Emmy winner with a big Globes IOU: he was nominated six times for “Will & Grace” during its original run (2000-2005), but he never won. He ranks second in our combined predictions with 5/1 odds, including support from one of our Top 24 and three of our All-Stars. And “Will & Grace” has the added benefit of airing in the fall, so it will be fresher in mind than “Big Little Lies,” which concluded back in April.
http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...lexander-skarsgard-sean-hayes-news-264805793/


----------



## Esizzle

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So TKT just finishes filming and we get a production still and still don't have one from The Aftermath or HTD. Harumph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Screen can exclusively reveal this first image of Nat Wolff and Alexander Skarsgard in Dan Krauss’s The Kill Team, which wrapped its six-week shoot in Spain on Oct 20.*
> 
> The psychological thriller is about adapted from Krauss’ 2013 documentary of the same name, about a young American soldier in Afghanistan who struggles between his conscience and his survival when members of his platoon carry out a murderous scheme in the desolate wasteland of Southern Afghanistan.
> 
> Cornerstone Films handles international sales and UTA and CAA jointly represent North American rights.
> 
> The cast also features Rob Morrow, Adam Long, Jonathan Whitesell and Brian Marc.
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/fi...rd-in-the-kill-team-exclusive/5123823.article


Seriously how come The Aftermath doesn’t have stills and a trailer yet? It’s an actual studio movie. I’m excited for TKT because I loved Alex in GK.


----------



## _cococream_




----------



## Esizzle

What the heck is he doing in Santa Monica?! He got that ugly haircut and now he is not even shooting the movie. Thank god he is keeping the beanie on


----------



## VEGASTAR

And he is wearing the exact same clothes If Santa Monica wasn't written, i would have assumed it was from thursday in NY lol


----------



## VEGASTAR

*Harvey Weinstein not 'just one bad apple', it's a bigger problem, says Stellan Skarsgård*





Stellan Skarsgård, left, and Harvey Weinstein. Photo: Fredrik Sandberg/TT & Andy Kropa/Invision/AP
The Local
news@thelocal.se 
@thelocalsweden
13 October 2017
13:42 CEST+02:00
Swedish Hollywood actor Stellan Skarsgård has become the latest in the industry to comment on the sexual scandal surrounding disgraced producer Harvey Weinstein.
A number of stars have accused American film producer Weinstein of sexual harrassment, including Angelina Jolie and Gwyneth Paltrow. The list is growing longer every day, with three women saying they were raped, allegations which he denies.

But according to one of Sweden's most famous actors, Stellan Skarsgård – who had an international breakthrough in Good Will Hunting (1997), produced by Weinstein among others – the problem goes further and deeper.

"The man has been crushed and it is pointless to keep kicking. It only makes people think that it's about one single bad apple when this is a problem that exists wherever there is power and powerlessness and lots of women and men are exposed to daily abuse. And only some of it has to do with sex," Skarsgård said in a text message sent to public broadcaster SVT's culture news show Kulturnyheterna on Friday.

https://www.thelocal.se/20171013/ha...le-its-a-bigger-problem-says-stellan-skarsgrd


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I disagree with Stellan on this point 


> "The man has been crushed and it is pointless to keep kicking.


I get what he's saying but _anyone_ who was assaulted/abused/harassed by Weinstein and feels the need to come forward should do so.  It doesn't matter how many there are.


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I disagree with Stellan on this point
> 
> I get what he's saying but _anyone_ who was assaulted/abused/harassed by Weinstein and feels the need to come forward should do so.  It doesn't matter how many there are.


I totally agree with you...


----------



## SWlife

Agreed.


----------



## ellasam

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I disagree with Stellan on this point
> 
> I get what he's saying but _anyone_ who was assaulted/abused/harassed by Weinstein and feels the need to come forward should do so.  It doesn't matter how many there are.



I totally agree…………as a man Stellan should not make that comment. That man needs to be brought to justice. Harvey, not Stellan!!!


----------



## loujono

agree - Stellan should of said nothing at all rather than that - doesn't make it any better. There are many more Harvey's but it has to start somewhere and no amount of money or power should allow these monsters to get away with their treatment of either women or men


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So TKT just finishes filming and we get a production still and still don't have one from The Aftermath or HTD. Harumph!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Screen can exclusively reveal this first image of Nat Wolff and Alexander Skarsgard in Dan Krauss’s The Kill Team, which wrapped its six-week shoot in Spain on Oct 20.*
> 
> The psychological thriller is about adapted from Krauss’ 2013 documentary of the same name, about a young American soldier in Afghanistan who struggles between his conscience and his survival when members of his platoon carry out a murderous scheme in the desolate wasteland of Southern Afghanistan.
> 
> Cornerstone Films handles international sales and UTA and CAA jointly represent North American rights.
> 
> The cast also features Rob Morrow, Adam Long, Jonathan Whitesell and Brian Marc.
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/fi...rd-in-the-kill-team-exclusive/5123823.article




god he plays the bad guy so well but I can't wait for another role where he is a good guy


----------



## Esizzle

loujono said:


> god he plays the bad guy so well but I can't wait for another role where he is a good guy


That will be in The Aftermath. Can’t wait for it.


----------



## Shydreamer

I'm looking forward to The Aftermath also.


----------



## Sillygal2007

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I disagree with Stellan on this point
> 
> I get what he's saying but _anyone_ who was assaulted/abused/harassed by Weinstein and feels the need to come forward should do so.  It doesn't matter how many there are.



Respectfully I agree but disagree? I don’t think he means it like other victims of Harvey’s shouldn’t come forward and people should stop talking about Harvey.  He seemed to be  trying to tell people there are far more people just  LIKE Harvey that no one is talking about and should be. 



loujono said:


> agree - Stellan should of said nothing at all rather than that - doesn't make it any better. There are many more Harvey's but it has to start somewhere and no amount of money or power should allow these monsters to get away with their treatment of either women or men



That is the problem though too many celebrities are saying nothing. They see these things and don’t say a word. Makes me wonder how long Stellan has witnessed these things and stayed silent. I for one am glad he is telling people now. Harvey is not the only one treating people like that, that seems to be what he is trying to alert people. I have seen people leave comments on articles about Harvey and the way they talk is that Harvey is the only one out there in Hollywood. There are so many Harvey’s but the media keeps making it like Harvey is just an iscolated case.  I can agree Harvey is not “crushed” . Like any other sexual assaulter/rapist/sexual harasser in Hollywood. Harvey will be back on Hollywood top and doing the same stuff he was doing before in a couple of years.


----------



## Sillygal2007

Esizzle said:


> What the heck is he doing in Santa Monica?! He got that ugly haircut and now he is not even shooting the movie. Thank god he is keeping the beanie on



I actually like him in the beanie even when he has hair. I don’t know why I just think he looks so cute with it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sillygal2007 said:


> Respectfully I agree but disagree? *I don’t think he means it like other victims of Harvey’s shouldn’t come forward and people should stop talking about Harvey.  He seemed to be  trying to tell people there are far more people just  LIKE Harvey that no one is talking about and should be. *
> 
> That is the problem though too many celebrities are saying nothing. They see these things and don’t say a word. Makes me wonder how long Stellan has witnessed these things and stayed silent. I for one am glad he is telling people now. Harvey is not the only one treating people like that, that seems to be what he is trying to alert people. I have seen people leave comments on articles about Harvey and the way they talk is that Harvey is the only one out there in Hollywood. There are so many Harvey’s but the media keeps making it like Harvey is just an iscolated case.  I can agree Harvey is not “crushed” . Like any other sexual assaulter/rapist/sexual harasser in Hollywood. Harvey will be back on Hollywood top and doing the same stuff he was doing before in a couple of years.



That would be fine if in his statement he didn't specifically refer to Weinstein - which he did.



> "*The man *has been crushed and it is pointless to keep kicking.



And saying it's pointless to keep kicking? No - it's not. It's justice.

It's certainly not pointless to the victim - even if the next one to speak isn't high profile and 1000 women have gone before her.

People who have been abused and harassed and need to come forward, should. However many they number. It's like negating any further allegations against Weinstein because it's "enough already" in some people's eyes. 

Victims voices should never be silenced.

This isn't soley about the larger subject of harassment in the industry and indeed in society - even though that is also being addressed - I don't think _anyone_ believes it's related only to Weinstein - certainly not with the high profile cases coming out against Brett Ratner, Dustin Hoffman etc.. 

Each individual case must be taken on it's merit, and yes the sheer volume of accusations is exhausting, but they are all equally important. And whether by accident (I think he misspoke) or intent, Stellan has minimized them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I digress - I guess you guys missed the Instagram of Alex hanging with friends and actress Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I digress - I guess you guys missed the Instagram of Alex hanging with friends and actress Eiza Gonzalez


I saw the new video of him with Keith talking and you can hear a woman but you cant see who she is.. is there another video? I just checked i cant see...


----------



## Julia_W

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I digress - I guess you guys missed the Instagram of Alex hanging with friends and actress Eiza Gonzalez


Thanks fir the heads up, Free.  Can you share?  Did it appear they were together?


----------



## Esizzle

Whaaat who is Eiza and is he hanging out with her as a date? Which Instagram is this on?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Esizzle said:


> Whaaat who is Eiza and is he hanging out with her as a date? Which Instagram is this on?


The one i saw is on @worldofskarsgard but you cant see the woman there...

Who ever she is it doesn't look like a date to me...


----------



## Sillygal2007

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That would be fine if in his statement he didn't specifically refer to Weinstein - which he did.
> 
> 
> 
> And saying it's pointless to keep kicking? No - it's not. It's justice.
> 
> It's certainly not pointless to the victim - even if the next one to speak isn't high profile and 1000 women have gone before her.
> 
> People who have been abused and harassed and need to come forward, should. However many they number. It's like negating any further allegations against Weinstein because it's "enough already" in some people's eyes.
> 
> Victims voices should never be silenced.
> 
> This isn't soley about the larger subject of harassment in the industry and indeed in society - even though that is also being addressed - I don't think _anyone_ believes it's related only to Weinstein - certainly not with the high profile cases coming out against Brett Ratner, Dustin Hoffman etc..
> 
> Each individual case must be taken on it's merit, and yes the sheer volume of accusations is exhausting, but they are all equally important. And whether by accident (I think he misspoke) or intent, Stellan has minimized them.




He referenced Weinstein because that’s whats been all over the media. That was his point when he said beating it to death is pointlsss. There has been barely any mention of all the other people treating men and women in the industry like that . It has since come to light that Kevin Spacy, Jermey Piven and another director have the same amount of victims as Weinstein but the media keeps going over the Weinstein case. I am not saying that they shouldn’t be.  It is just don’t the victims of those other celebrities also not deserve justice? The same amount of media attention as the Weinstein case? This is why I agree with Stellan. There are other victims of other people but we still keep talking about just Weinstein. That isn’t minimizing their grief. I guess we are just going to have to agree to disagree on this one. I have read comments on dailymail and other articles and a lot of the comments seem to be under the impression that Weinstein is the only one out there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't agree with you. There are many more cases coming to light ie; Danny Masterson, Brett Ratner etc etc and everyone is talking about those too.

I don't know what news sources you read but Weinstein is definitely not the only one being talked about.

Agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Eiza Gonzalez from Baby Driver and Miley/Liam break up fame can be referenced here. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eiza_González

In short, when Liam and Miley broke up, this was the girl. She has been in movies like Baby Driver, But she’s mostly got career in the Spanish-speaking market. She’s 27. I’m sure we have thoughts.


----------



## Sillygal2007

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't agree with you. There are many more cases coming to light ie; Danny Masterson, Brett Ratner etc etc and everyone is talking about those too.
> 
> I don't know what news sources you read but Weinstein is definitely not the only one being talked about.
> 
> Agree to disagree on this one.


I think we will! Yes they are coming to light it just isn’t getting the same amount of attention as Weinstein was my point. I believe that was Stellan’s point as well. I also doubt that Spacy, Ratner, Masterson, Piven are the only ones. Corey Feldman tried to talk about it years ago and was hushed so this isn’t new at all.


----------



## Sillygal2007

scaredsquirrel said:


> Eiza Gonzalez from Baby Driver and Miley/Liam break up fame can be referenced here.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eiza_González
> 
> In short, when Liam and Miley broke up, this was the girl. She has been in movies like Baby Driver, But she’s mostly got career in the Spanish-speaking market. She’s 27. I’m sure we have thoughts.



Was this the same one we talked about a little while after Alex and Alexa broke up? Or was that a different Spanish woman?


----------



## Esizzle

scaredsquirrel said:


> Eiza Gonzalez from Baby Driver and Miley/Liam break up fame can be referenced here.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eiza_González
> 
> In short, when Liam and Miley broke up, this was the girl. She has been in movies like Baby Driver, But she’s mostly got career in the Spanish-speaking market. She’s 27. I’m sure we have thoughts.


No thanks. I will take Alexa over her.


----------



## ellasam

Sillygal2007 said:


> Was this the same one we talked about a little while after Alex and Alexa broke up? Or was that a different Spanish woman?




No , I might be wrong , but I think that was a different Spanish girl


----------



## VEGASTAR

Since Freespirit71 has not replied to our questions, and hasn't shared it, so has anyone else seen the mentioned IG of him hanging with friends and Eiza Gonzales?????


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No need to be snarky...lol. You already saw and identified the video, Fares was also in it. Elia in it too. No idea if they're into each other but there were comments on an Insta post a few weeks ago that tried to indicate that.

Also I can't share it. It was only a temporary Insta vid.

I was busying discussing the Stellan topic here and the Spacey/Feldman/Ratner et al scandals elsewhere.


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No need to be snarky...lol. You already saw and identified the video, Fares was also in it. Elia in it too. No idea if they're into each other but there were comments on an Insta post a few weeks ago that tried to indicate that.
> 
> Also I can't share it. It was only a temporary Insta vid.
> 
> I was busying discussing the Stellan topic here and the Spacey/Feldman/Ratner et al scandals elsewhere.


I wasn't trying to be lol... but you can't drop a bomb like that and leave us in the dark  But we cant be talking about the same video. I can only see Keith ... You just added Fares, his sister too???? really he has family, his best friends and HER together?? That would be serious...Again they are not in the video i saw.... you must be talking about something else or i must have gone blind..this would be out there by now with all his fan sights sharing it... if you cant share the link can you tell who's instagrsm you saw it on????...

Also another bomb ; of 'comments of them beeing into each other few weeks ago'??? Can be more specific please.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The comment was on one of Eiza's posts. Someone commented they saw them together at Soho House.

The vid is/was on Rush Zimmerman's IG.

Alex is following Eiza on Insta.
(Y'all need to come to the "dark side". We have good info - and cookies)


----------



## ScandiGirl83

They met at the Emmys and the fact he is following doesn't mean they are an item. So the comments are from that evening? That's for sure.

Beside they are out with others persons (Jack, Fares, Keith and Rush at least) and when are they supposed to stay together?
To me they're just friends.


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The comment was on one of Eiza's posts. Someone commented they saw them together at Soho House.
> 
> The vid is/was on Rush Zimmerman's IG.
> 
> Alex is following Eiza on Insta.
> (Y'all need to come to the "dark side". We have good info - and cookies)


Thank you for the explanation  (finally lol)
P.s. what is the dark side you are referring to?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The comment was on one of Eiza's posts. Someone commented they saw them together at Soho House.
> 
> The vid is/was on Rush Zimmerman's IG.
> 
> Alex is following Eiza on Insta.
> (Y'all need to come to the "dark side". We have good info - and cookies)



Would Rush really show an IG story with Alex and Eiza in if it they were dating or getting flirty with intent, knowing how private Alex is about the romantic side of his life?
And I'm not gonna read through her IG and the comments just to find the one mentioning SoHo. 

But perhaps we'll get more substantial gossip out of this one than Terri Garrn?


----------



## Julia_W

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The comment was on one of Eiza's posts. Someone commented they saw them together at Soho House.
> 
> The vid is/was on Rush Zimmerman's IG.
> 
> Alex is following Eiza on Insta.
> (Y'all need to come to the "dark side". We have good info - and cookies)


Thank you for the info Free.  I hope we are going to have some good gossip on this one!


----------



## loujono

Sillygal2007 said:


> I actually like him in the beanie even when he has hair. I don’t know why I just think he looks so cute with it.


love him in a beanie


----------



## loujono

I gotta be honest I don't think they're dating and if they are really Alex? It seems he is the wants to be a constant bachelor because he never seems to pick someone who looks like they're ready to settle down - I really don't want to insult her because she is beautiful but I really would've thought his taste in women would've been so different to what it is given his interests but it seems you can't wash party and hot chicks out of the party boy


----------



## Esizzle

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The comment was on one of Eiza's posts. Someone commented they saw them together at Soho House.
> 
> The vid is/was on Rush Zimmerman's IG.
> 
> Alex is following Eiza on Insta.
> (Y'all need to come to the "dark side". We have good info - and cookies)


Thanks! I’m going to follow Rush and Eiza in case there is more gossip.  Rush is the same girl from the It after party. I remember now.


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> Thanks! I’m going to follow Rush and Eiza in case there is more gossip.  Rush is the same girl from the It after party. I remember now.


Who was he getting flirty with? Eliza or Rush ? Or someone else?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

First Look at Alex in *The Hummingbird Project*!

*AFM: First Look at Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård in 'The Hummingbird Project' (exclusive)






*
This exclusive first look at The Hummingbird Project shows Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård as cousins Vincent and Anton. Kim Nguyen’s drama is shooting now through mid-December in Quebec.

Michael Mando and Salma Hayek round out the cast.

HanWay handles international sales; CAA handles US and Elevation Pictures will release in Canada.

Nguyen (War Witch) has assembled a team of his longtime collaborator including DoP Nicolas Bolduc and production designer Emmanuel Frechette

Canada’s Item 7 produces with Belgium’s Belga Productions. Brian Kavanaugh-Jones and Fred Berger of Automatik serve as executive producers.

The film is described as a “modern epic” that “exposes the ruthless edge of our increasingly digital world.” The story follows two cousins from New York, experts at High Frequency Trading. They dream of building a fibre-optic cable between Kansas and New Jersey. Hayek plays their powerful former boss who wants to beat them at their own game.

https://www.screendaily.com/news/first-look-jesse-eisenberg-and-alexander-skarsgård-in-the-hummingbird-project-exclusive/5123917.article

via


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> First Look at Alex in *The Hummingbird Project*!
> 
> *AFM: First Look at Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård in 'The Hummingbird Project' (exclusive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This exclusive first look at The Hummingbird Project shows Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård as cousins Vincent and Anton. Kim Nguyen’s drama is shooting now through mid-December in Quebec.
> 
> Michael Mando and Salma Hayek round out the cast.
> 
> HanWay handles international sales; CAA handles US and Elevation Pictures will release in Canada.
> 
> Nguyen (War Witch) has assembled a team of his longtime collaborator including DoP Nicolas Bolduc and production designer Emmanuel Frechette
> 
> Canada’s Item 7 produces with Belgium’s Belga Productions. Brian Kavanaugh-Jones and Fred Berger of Automatik serve as executive producers.
> 
> The film is described as a “modern epic” that “exposes the ruthless edge of our increasingly digital world.” The story follows two cousins from New York, experts at High Frequency Trading. They dream of building a fibre-optic cable between Kansas and New Jersey. Hayek plays their powerful former boss who wants to beat them at their own game.
> 
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/first-look-jesse-eisenberg-and-alexander-skarsgård-in-the-hummingbird-project-exclusive/5123917.article
> 
> via



OMG so funny .... he looks sooooo geeky - explains the head shave! he looks like he has lost a tonne of weight in the face too - rapidly since the emmys as well


----------



## skarsbabe

adorkable!


----------



## Esizzle

ellasam said:


> Who was he getting flirty with? Eliza or Rush ? Or someone else?


I think he was with the actress Eiza as seen on Rush’s Instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> First Look at Alex in *The Hummingbird Project*!
> 
> *AFM: First Look at Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård in 'The Hummingbird Project' (exclusive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This exclusive first look at The Hummingbird Project shows Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård as cousins Vincent and Anton. Kim Nguyen’s drama is shooting now through mid-December in Quebec.
> 
> Michael Mando and Salma Hayek round out the cast.
> 
> HanWay handles international sales; CAA handles US and Elevation Pictures will release in Canada.
> 
> Nguyen (War Witch) has assembled a team of his longtime collaborator including DoP Nicolas Bolduc and production designer Emmanuel Frechette
> 
> Canada’s Item 7 produces with Belgium’s Belga Productions. Brian Kavanaugh-Jones and Fred Berger of Automatik serve as executive producers.
> 
> The film is described as a “modern epic” that “exposes the ruthless edge of our increasingly digital world.” The story follows two cousins from New York, experts at High Frequency Trading. They dream of building a fibre-optic cable between Kansas and New Jersey. Hayek plays their powerful former boss who wants to beat them at their own game.
> 
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/first-look-jesse-eisenberg-and-alexander-skarsgård-in-the-hummingbird-project-exclusive/5123917.article
> 
> via



Oh he looks so cute! He is back at LAX. I think going back to shoot the rest of the movie.


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> I think he was with the actress Eiza as seen on Rush’s Instagram



What was on Rushs Instagram if you can remember!


----------



## Esizzle

ellasam said:


> What was on Rushs Instagram if you can remember!


I don’t see anything on her Instagram. Must have been a story which automatically deletes after 24 hours. I didn’t see anything and WoS doesn’t have anything with Eiza either. Sad I missed it. If they’re actually dating I’m sure we will see something soon


----------



## Julia_W

This is her post on Instagram from the Emmy Awards with the comments about seeing them together at the Soho House if you want to glean through the comments.  There are several mentions.


----------



## Esizzle

They have had a date then. Is she really 27 or is that her Hollywood age? She looks to be in her 30s


----------



## skarsbabe

"dulceheadson_No wonder Alexander Skarsgard was drooling all over you at Soho House. You are truly beautiful in person even more ❤️" 

I've never heard of Eiza before - love her Jasmine costume for halloween though!


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> I don’t see anything on her Instagram. Must have been a story which automatically deletes after 24 hours. I didn’t see anything and WoS doesn’t have anything with Eiza either. Sad I missed it. If they’re actually dating I’m sure we will see something soon


Thanks  for the info!


----------



## BagBerry13

loujono said:


> I gotta be honest I don't think they're dating and if they are really Alex? It seems he is the wants to be a constant bachelor because he never seems to pick someone who looks like they're ready to settle down - *I really don't want to insult her because she is beautiful but I really would've thought his taste in women would've been so different to what it is given his interests* but it seems you can't wash party and hot chicks out of the party boy


Well, technically it's not her beauty. She'd got quite a lot of work done on her face for someone who was naturally beautiful already. Can't remember what it was ... the jaw, lips, fillers.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ok here is what i know...


Esizzle said:


> Oh he looks so cute! He is back at LAX. I think going back to shoot the rest of the movie.



The ride of his life???? This gives me some hope; I honestly hope he is more impressed/interested in his driver than Eiza lol


----------



## Sillygal2007

loujono said:


> love him in a beanie



I don't know why but I also love when he wears some type of jewlery. Like that anchor necklace? Is that what it is? Or his watch. The beanie and the jewlery just does something lol.


----------



## Sillygal2007

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, technically it's not her beauty. She'd got quite a lot of work done on her face for someone who was naturally beautiful already. Can't remember what it was ... the jaw, lips, fillers.




I was just going to say this. Not to mention the makeup. Alex usually goes for women that don't wear much makeup but even when she is trying to pull the "natural" look off you can see she has a lot of makeup on. I don't have a problem with people who wear a lot of makeup, or have had plastic surgery just don't try to make it like it is your natural look.


----------



## jooa

^^ She said that she had a nose job.


----------



## Sillygal2007

jooa said:


> ^^ She said that she had a nose job.


And the other work she has had done any word on that?( not being sarcastic sincerely asking)  Or all the makeup she wears but tries to play it off like it is her natural look? There was an insta story she did a while back that said no makeup or makeup free and you could see she not only had foundation on but her brows were filled she had mascara on and her lips were not her natural shade. Like I said I don’t have a problem with people having plastic surgery or wearing makeup just admit it.


----------



## Esizzle

Eiza has had plastic surgery? Explains her looking older than her age.


----------



## Sillygal2007

Is this the comment? I find it weird that one of the accounts only has 1 post and 0 followers and the other only has about 5 posts.


----------



## Esizzle

That’s the comment I read too. So this was around the emmys. Hmmm. We will know more if she travels to go visit him in sets or if he travels to see her.


----------



## ellasam

Sillygal2007 said:


> I don't know why but I also love when he wears some type of jewlery. Like that anchor necklace? Is that what it is? Or his watch. The beanie and the jewlery just does something lol.


What ever happened to the anchor necklace?!?!?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> First Look at Alex in *The Hummingbird Project*!
> 
> *AFM: First Look at Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård in 'The Hummingbird Project' (exclusive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This exclusive first look at The Hummingbird Project shows Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård as cousins Vincent and Anton. Kim Nguyen’s drama is shooting now through mid-December in Quebec.
> 
> Michael Mando and Salma Hayek round out the cast.
> 
> HanWay handles international sales; CAA handles US and Elevation Pictures will release in Canada.
> 
> Nguyen (War Witch) has assembled a team of his longtime collaborator including DoP Nicolas Bolduc and production designer Emmanuel Frechette
> 
> Canada’s Item 7 produces with Belgium’s Belga Productions. Brian Kavanaugh-Jones and Fred Berger of Automatik serve as executive producers.
> 
> The film is described as a “modern epic” that “exposes the ruthless edge of our increasingly digital world.” The story follows two cousins from New York, experts at High Frequency Trading. They dream of building a fibre-optic cable between Kansas and New Jersey. Hayek plays their powerful former boss who wants to beat them at their own game.
> 
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/first-look-jesse-eisenberg-and-alexander-skarsgård-in-the-hummingbird-project-exclusive/5123917.article
> 
> via




I am amused that Jesse's character is looking concerned and Alex as Anton is looking all excited.



loujono said:


> OMG so funny .... he looks sooooo geeky - explains the head shave! he looks like he has lost a tonne of weight in the face too - rapidly since the emmys as well



At that angle he does look like he's lost weight in the face. But considering that this was taken in the two weeks between the end of filming TKT and his appearance last week if he's lost any it's not that much, since there's not a drastic difference from those pics.



ellasam said:


> What ever happened to the anchor necklace?!?!?



Haven't sen the anchors since December 2012.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am amused that Jesse's character is looking concerned and Alex as Anton is looking all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> At that angle he does look like he's lost weight in the face. But considering that this was taken in the two weeks between the end of filming TKT and his appearance last week if he's lost any it's not that much, since there's not a drastic difference from those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't sen the anchors since December 2012.



Thanks!! The last time I saw them , he wasn’t wearing them Kate was , and I think that was 2011.


----------



## MissLily

Eiza is beautiful in that typically hot way. She seems too done up for him physically and personality wise. Between Kate, Alexa and that rumored Raquel girl they all seem to have that natural vibe to them, Eiza not so much. Maybe they’re just banging, ha!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> love him in a beanie



I do miss the prime beanie years, mainly 2011-12.



BagBerry13 said:


> Well, technically it's not her beauty. She'd got quite a lot of work done on her face for someone who was naturally beautiful already. Can't remember what it was ... the jaw, lips, fillers.



I find it sad that so many younger women feel the need to have so much work done in their 20's. And it is making them look older, not younger.
Also, her IG is boring.



ellasam said:


> Thanks!! The last time I saw them , he wasn’t wearing them Kate was , and I think that was 2011.



I thought the' OMG she's wearing his anchors!' was 2009.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I do miss the prime beanie years, mainly 2011-12.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it sad that so many younger women feel the need to have so much work done in their 20's. And it is making them look older, not younger.
> Also, her IG is boring.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the' OMG she's wearing his anchors!' was 2009.




It might have been then, I don’t remember the date , for some reason I thought it was later. Anyway, that was the last time I saw them.


----------



## Sillygal2007

This image surfaced last year. I remember someone saying it was stolen from somewhere but that it was a new pic. This was the last time I saw him wear the anchor necklace but I am not sure if it is the same anchor necklace or not. 




BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am amused that Jesse's character is looking concerned and Alex as Anton is looking all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> At that angle he does look like he's lost weight in the face. But considering that this was taken in the two weeks between the end of filming TKT and his appearance last week if he's lost any it's not that much, since there's not a drastic difference from those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't sen the anchors since December 2012.


----------



## Sillygal2007

MissLily said:


> Eiza is beautiful in that typically hot way. She seems too done up for him physically and personality wise. Between Kate, Alexa and that rumored Raquel girl they all seem to have that natural vibe to them, Eiza not so much. Maybe they’re just banging, ha!


Just banging lol. I think I might have to steal that. I have to agree she doesn’t seem his typical type. She has a tattoo and Alex said something about not being into tattoos. Maybe it was multiple tattoos I forget which one it was.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Yeah, well, he said he wasn’t into girls who smoke and that didn’t seem to hold him up...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sillygal2007 said:


> This image surfaced last year. I remember someone saying it was stolen from somewhere but that it was a new pic. This was the last time I saw him wear the anchor necklace but I am not sure if it is the same anchor necklace or not.
> 
> View attachment 3870179


A: That definitely looks like a private pic, or intended to be private. And it looks newish, meaning the last couple of years. But it could also be during a time in the TB era when he had shorter hair.
And he did have two necklaces, the 'original' one, where he ended keeping it together with a safety pin, and a second one, gifted to him by a fan in fall 2011, which he actually wore for awhile.


----------



## Kitkath70

In my mind, he gave the anchor necklace to Onata and she keeps it in a jewelry box that has a twirling ballerina when you open the lid.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> A: That definitely looks like a private pic, or intended to be private. And it looks newish, meaning the last couple of years. But it could also be during a time in the TB era when he had shorter hair.
> And he did have two necklaces, the 'original' one, where he ended keeping it together with a safety pin, and a second one, gifted to him by a fan in fall 2011, which he actually wore for awhile.


It is private taken by some lucky girl for “proof”…………… hahaha


----------



## Sillygal2007

scaredsquirrel said:


> Yeah, well, he said he wasn’t into girls who smoke and that didn’t seem to hold him up...



I can’t stop laughing, yet it is so true. 



BuckeyeChicago said:


> A: That definitely looks like a private pic, or intended to be private. And it looks newish, meaning the last couple of years. But it could also be during a time in the TB era when he had shorter hair.
> And he did have two necklaces, the 'original' one, where he ended keeping it together with a safety pin, and a second one, gifted to him by a fan in fall 2011, which he actually wore for awhile.



Thanks for the explanation. I didn’t know a fan gave him another one. That makes me like him so much more. He actually wore something a fan gave him. 



Kitkath70 said:


> View attachment 3870199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my mind, he gave the anchor necklace to Onata and she keeps it in a jewelry box that has a twirling ballerina when you open the lid.



That would have been so sweet. This picture melts me every time. He has great chemistry with everyone he works with but Onata was my all time favorite.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> It is private taken by some lucky girl for “proof”…………… hahaha


In terms of subject matter, it's only an interesting photo because it's Alex in bed. But it's not interesting in that way because we've had more exciting photoshoots of him.
However, and I got testy about this a couple of months ago, if this really was intended to be a private photo, and especially if it was stolen from someone's phone/account/whatever, then it shouldn't be published without permission. I don't care how boring the photo is. And while that IG may be run by a different person than who originally founded that fansite I'll just say she has a looser interpretation of privacy than I do.



Sillygal2007 said:


> I can’t stop laughing, yet it is so true.
> Thanks for the explanation. I didn’t know a fan gave him another one. That makes me like him so much more. He actually wore something a fan gave him.
> That would have been so sweet. This picture melts me every time. He has great chemistry with everyone he works with but Onata was my all time favorite.



Yeah, while I think his preference would be for someone who doesn't smoke, it hasn't impeded his personal life, either in terms of girlfriends, friends or family. 

The gifted necklace: If I remember she was one of many fans who were worried that he was going to stab himself in the neck with the safety pin and so found a new one. It was sweet. I also got the impression that he did end up getting the chain fixed on the original one and ended going back to wearing that.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Pretty sure that pic in bed isn’t new - Santress would know. I think it’s from this era:

https://www.trueblood-online.com/alexander-skarsgard-anchor-inspired-necklaces-help-save-the-whales/

It’s also a professional shot, so not private. His skin is too good and he has no eye bags.


----------



## Sillygal2007

scaredsquirrel said:


> Pretty sure that pic in bed isn’t new - Santress would know. I think it’s from this era:
> 
> https://www.trueblood-online.com/alexander-skarsgard-anchor-inspired-necklaces-help-save-the-whales/
> 
> It’s also a professional shot, so not private. His skin is too good and he has no eye bags.



That makes more sense.


----------



## Esizzle

I also thought that naked in bed is a professional shot and not some post-sex proof pic. But if it is the latter, tell me everything


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

scaredsquirrel said:


> Pretty sure that pic in bed isn’t new - Santress would know. I think it’s from this era:
> 
> https://www.trueblood-online.com/alexander-skarsgard-anchor-inspired-necklaces-help-save-the-whales/
> 
> It’s also a professional shot, so not private. His skin is too good and he has no eye bags.



It's hard to tell with some of this stuff and I was starting to pay attention but not completely, so if this is from that summer, I probably missed it. Also, he doesn't seem as muscular in this pic, but perhaps it's just the angle.
But frankly, considering the hmm, enthusiasm of some fans, if there were actual private photos like this, even boring ones, having been pilfered, it's not a surprise.


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> I also thought that naked in bed is a professional shot and not some post-sex proof pic. But if it is the latter, tell me everything



I saw it on a web site awhile ago, and the caption seemed to reference the latter. I wish I knew who did take it for details! But to me it doesn’t look like a professional photo though.


----------



## jooa

I think that photo was from the person who ran Tumblr with Alex (and Skarsgard family) private  pics (which was shut down) and later similar Instagram. I remember some speculation that the photos were from Alex or his family member private Facebook.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Pretty sure that pic in bed isn’t new - Santress would know. I think it’s from this era:
> 
> https://www.trueblood-online.com/alexander-skarsgard-anchor-inspired-necklaces-help-save-the-whales/
> 
> It’s also a professional shot, so not private. His skin is too good and he has no eye bags.





ellasam said:


> I saw it on a web site awhile ago, and the caption seemed to reference the latter. I wish I knew who did take it for details! But to me it doesn’t look like a professional photo though.


It is a professional pic. Just look at the hair and the necklace.
Ok, let's assume Alex is really inconsiderate imagine having sex with him missionary style and getting that necklace in your face all the time. Secondly, if this picture were really post-coital they definitely made sure to center his necklace on the middle of the chest instead of just hanging by the side before taking the picture. You guys can really be fooled easily! Do you really think he would look straight into the camera knowing about celeb pics leaking and social media?


----------



## skarsbabe

LOL I'd let that necklace smack me, who cares!!


----------



## scaredsquirrel

BagBerry13 said:


> It is a professional pic. Just look at the hair and the necklace.
> Ok, let's assume Alex is really inconsiderate imagine having sex with him missionary style and getting that necklace in your face all the time. Secondly, if this picture were really post-coital they definitely made sure to center his necklace on the middle of the chest instead of just hanging by the side before taking the picture. You guys can really be fooled easily! Do you really think he would look straight into the camera knowing about celeb pics leaking and social media?


I don’t think I’ve laughed that hard in a while. Necklace...bwahahaha...


----------



## ellasam

skarsbabe said:


> LOL I'd let that necklace smack me, who cares!!


OMG!!! I was just thinking the same thing! That necklace could be in my face all he wanted!!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> It is a professional pic. Just look at the hair and the necklace.
> Ok, let's assume Alex is really inconsiderate imagine having sex with him missionary style and getting *that necklace in your face all the time.* Secondly, if this picture were really post-coital they definitely made sure to center his necklace on the middle of the chest instead of just hanging by the side before taking the picture. You guys can really be fooled easily! *Do you really think he would look straight into the camera knowing about celeb pics leaking and social media?*



You leave me and my fetishes out of this! (wait, did I write that out loud?) 

I wouldn't be surprised if there were some taken back in the early days of cell phone cameras (and earlier), because I think people were less on social media and less aware of how easy it is to hack phone and data storage.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> I don’t think I’ve laughed that hard in a while. Necklace...bwahahaha...


You're welcome!
I like imagining Alex in funny sex situations. 


BuckeyeChicago said:


> You leave me and my fetishes out of this! (wait, did I write that out loud?)
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there were some taken back in the early days of cell phone cameras (and earlier), because I think people were less on social media and less aware of how easy it is to hack phone and data storage.


This pic looks post-TB to me and at that point people were definitely aware of the downfalls of post-coital pictures.  Or hooking up with randoms. I mean even poor Leo has to be careful now. lol


----------



## aerohead21

Leo probably has standard non-disclosure agreements on hand at all times for his models to sign. They get exposure, he gets barely pubescent girls to be in the very least near him for visual appreciation.

Sorry, I used to love me some Leo but he just kills me lately.

And for Alex, I don’t think that’s a private picture but that’s just my gut feeling. Eiza...she doesn’t look like his “type” per se but who knows. It could be just fun or a work connection or what if she’s the one and he’s as surprised as everyone else? Undeniably, plastic surgery and all, she is quite beautiful. Just not very natural.


----------



## callan23

she is pretty just very very plastic looking. can't vouch for her acting skills she seems to be just another pretty face (no offense). he won't settle down anytime soon. on a side note, i love love love that terry richardson finally got more attention and called out for his sexual harassment! hopefully alex will be a little more discerning with who he collaborates in the future. especially how that we know just how many snakes there are in hollywood. ps stellar should have just stayed quiet his comments are taken as essentially  telling the public to get over harvey, which is wildy inappropriate and insensitive however well intentioned.


----------



## _cococream_

That picture in the bed is an old one.Probably when he and Kate.B were in Mexico.

And i am pretty sure it's not Eiza in that video.She posted an IG story from a house full of people (Not Alex company) when the other video showed up,I think the girl is a best friend to the one who filmed that and she is in a relationship already..so


----------



## ellasam

callan23 said:


> she is pretty just very very plastic looking. can't vouch for her acting skills she seems to be just another pretty face (no offense). he won't settle down anytime soon. on a side note, i love love love that terry richardson finally got more attention and called out for his sexual harassment! hopefully alex will be a little more discerning with who he collaborates in the future. especially how that we know just how many snakes there are in hollywood. ps stellar should have just stayed quiet his comments are taken as essentially  telling the public to get over harvey, which is wildy inappropriate and insensitive however well intentioned.





_cococream_ said:


> That picture in the bed is an old one.Probably when he and Kate.B were in Mexico.
> 
> And i am pretty sure it's not Eiza in that video.She posted an IG story from a house full of people (Not Alex company) when the other video showed up,I think the girl is a best friend to the one who filmed that and she is in a relationship already..so


i think your right about that pic being from Kate and mexico her accounts and phone always got hacked


----------



## Esizzle

Could be from Mexico. If the pic is indeed private, Alex looks really good and fresh for just after sex. I’m in


----------



## VEGASTAR

_cococream_ said:


> That picture in the bed is an old one.Probably when he and Kate.B were in Mexico.
> 
> And i am pretty sure it's not Eiza in that video.She posted an IG story from a house full of people (Not Alex company) when the other video showed up,I think the girl is a best friend to the one who filmed that and she is in a relationship already..so



I really would like for what you say to be true but how can we know this for sure as there seems to be another opinion.  
Ohh i really wish we could get to the bottom of this video...i really want to know what really happened...but i can't say anything because i never saw it. I follow Rush Zimmerman (i like her she was great ice hockey player and i enjoy her IG and she posts everywhere she goes eveyday) and wach her live videos too but i never saw the one Freespirit71 talked about... i guess i missed it... that can easly happen because for example;  i also fillow Deric Blasberg and when he posted several videos of him and the models at that halloween party i was bored and didn't watch the last one till the end because i find those model girls borring, but apparently Alex was at the end of that one with the roses on his head... i was so surprised, so it happens...but what doesnt happen is his fan accounts missing these things. They caught the rose head Alex and all posted it. But somehow no one saw or posted the one on Rush's IG. I guess it was missed somehow. But apparently worldofskarsgard posted a shorter version (which you are reffering to as the later video i think). Why did she delete the part with Fares and Eiza? Why can we only see Keith and Alex? It doesn't make sense!!! I just dont understand this. Something isnt making sense.
As for the video you mention Rush posted which didnt include Alex at a house party, did it include Alex's friends Keith or Fares? If not, she had simmiliar home party videos posted yesterday, the day before..but those were with her own friends and dont have anyone in common with Alex and i dont think Freespirit71 was talking about those videos. Are referring to those?
Also, you said "I think the girl is a best friend to the one who filmed that and she is in a relationship " about the second short video. But you only hear a voice right? Am i missing a face in video? I hear a women say "i know i know right? And i have no idea what Alex says, i can't understand it. Did anyone understand what he said?
Ohhh i'm almost thinking about offering a prize to the person who can share the video of Alex with Eiza and Faress where all can be seen LOL


----------



## VEGASTAR

BagBerry13 said:


> It is a professional pic. Just look at the hair and the necklace.
> Ok, let's assume Alex is really inconsiderate imagine having sex with him missionary style and getting that necklace in your face all the time. Secondly, if this picture were really post-coital they definitely made sure to center his necklace on the middle of the chest instead of just hanging by the side before taking the picture. You guys can really be fooled easily! Do you really think he would look straight into the camera knowing about celeb pics leaking and social media?


Hahaha this was really funny when you say

"Ok, let's assume Alex is really inconsiderate imagine having sex with him missionary style and getting that necklace in your face all the time. "
But also this seems familliar. I wondered where i had seen this before, or did i just dream it lol? But i remembered. It wasn't a dream. I saw Alex do this lol. Its the rape scene in Straw Dogs. I just went back to look at the scene again and yep... its that position and he is wearing a long necklace (not the anchor but sonething else, i cant see clearly) and she has to hold the neclace with her hand on some of scenes.... i can't post that scene here but i'm sure you all have it 
BEFORE PICTURE:
The moment before the neclace was in her hands lol... 




THE AFTER PICTURE
The neclace seems to be in the middle lol   (when in professional shooting)


----------



## Esizzle

VEGASTAR said:


> I really would like for what you say to be true but how can we know this for sure as there seems to be another opinion.
> Ohh i really wish we could get to the bottom of this video...i really want to know what really happened...but i can't say anything because i never saw it. I follow Rush Zimmerman (i like her she was great ice hockey player and i enjoy her IG and she posts everywhere she goes eveyday) and wach her live videos too but i never saw the one Freespirit71 talked about... i guess i missed it... that can easly happen because for example;  i also fillow Deric Blasberg and when he posted several videos of him and the models at that halloween party i was bored and didn't watch the last one till the end because i find those model girls borring, but apparently Alex was at the end of that one with the roses on his head... i was so surprised, so it happens...but what doesnt happen is his fan accounts missing these things. They caught the rose head Alex and all posted it. But somehow no one saw or posted the one on Rush's IG. I guess it was missed somehow. But apparently worldofskarsgard posted a shorter version (which you are reffering to as the later video i think). Why did she delete the part with Fares and Eiza? Why can we only see Keith and Alex? It doesn't make sense!!! I just dont understand this. Something isnt making sense.
> As for the video you mention Rush posted which didnt include Alex at a house party, did it include Alex's friends Keith or Fares? If not, she had simmiliar home party videos posted yesterday, the day before..but those were with her own friends and dont have anyone in common with Alex and i dont think Freespirit71 was talking about those videos. Are referring to those?
> Also, you said "I think the girl is a best friend to the one who filmed that and she is in a relationship " about the second short video. But you only hear a voice right? Am i missing a face in video? I hear a women say "i know i know right? And i have no idea what Alex says, i can't understand it. Did anyone understand what he said?
> Ohhh i'm almost thinking about offering a prize to the person who can share the video of Alex with Eiza and Faress where all can be seen LOL


My understanding was that Eiza and Fares video was at a different time than the video of Alex and Keith talking. I could be wrong.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I really would like for what you say to be true but how can we know this for sure as there seems to be another opinion.
> Ohh i really wish we could get to the bottom of this video...i really want to know what really happened...but i can't say anything because i never saw it. I follow Rush Zimmerman (i like her she was great ice hockey player and i enjoy her IG and she posts everywhere she goes eveyday) and wach her live videos too but i never saw the one Freespirit71 talked about... i guess i missed it... that can easly happen because for example;  i also fillow Deric Blasberg and when he posted several videos of him and the models at that halloween party i was bored and didn't watch the last one till the end because i find those model girls borring, but apparently Alex was at the end of that one with the roses on his head... i was so surprised, so it happens...but what doesnt happen is his fan accounts missing these things. They caught the rose head Alex and all posted it. But somehow no one saw or posted the one on Rush's IG. I guess it was missed somehow. But apparently worldofskarsgard posted a shorter version (which you are reffering to as the later video i think). Why did she delete the part with Fares and Eiza? Why can we only see Keith and Alex? It doesn't make sense!!! I just dont understand this. Something isnt making sense.
> As for the video you mention Rush posted which didnt include Alex at a house party, did it include Alex's friends Keith or Fares? If not, she had simmiliar home party videos posted yesterday, the day before..but those were with her own friends and dont have anyone in common with Alex and i dont think Freespirit71 was talking about those videos. Are referring to those?
> Also, you said "I think the girl is a best friend to the one who filmed that and she is in a relationship " about the second short video. But you only hear a voice right? Am i missing a face in video? I hear a women say "i know i know right? And i have no idea what Alex says, i can't understand it. Did anyone understand what he said?
> Ohhh i'm almost thinking about offering a prize to the person who can share the video of Alex with Eiza and Faress where all can be seen LOL




I can’t hear anything either, I can barely hear what the girl is saying.  Plus it’s about 2 seconds long, really annoying!


----------



## callan23

ok so is it confirmed that eiza and fares were in a video with alex? I'm so confused lol


----------



## BagBerry13

Jeez! You guys make it real complicated.
Rush posted two Insta Stories at different times. The first one was "missed" by the "fandom". It was similar to the second where the camera was showing the whole table of people sitting there. Eiza was trying to get Alex's attention by pulling off his beanie who was talking to Jack McBrayer. He didn't really care. Fares was sitting at the end of the table.
The second one his him explaining something to another guy about the American electoral college ("you have to cater to 6 states") with Keith besides him. The girl saying "I know, I know" wasn't talking to Alex but someone else.
So can we rest this topic now?


----------



## VEGASTAR

BagBerry13 said:


> Jeez! You guys make it real complicated.
> Rush posted two Insta Stories at different times. The first one was "missed" by the "fandom". It was similar to the second where the camera was showing the whole table of people sitting there. Eiza was trying to get Alex's attention by pulling off his beanie who was talking to Jack McBrayer. He didn't really care. Fares was sitting at the end of the table.
> The second one his him explaining something to another guy about the American electoral college ("you have to cater to 6 states") with Keith besides him. The girl saying "I know, I know" wasn't talking to Alex but someone else.
> So can we rest this topic now?



Thank You ....Finally the topic is clear and at rest from my side....


----------



## ellasam

BagBerry13 said:


> Jeez! You guys make it real complicated.
> Rush posted two Insta Stories at different times. The first one was "missed" by the "fandom". It was similar to the second where the camera was showing the whole table of people sitting there. Eiza was trying to get Alex's attention by pulling off his beanie who was talking to Jack McBrayer. He didn't really care. Fares was sitting at the end of the table.
> The second one his him explaining something to another guy about the American electoral college ("you have to cater to 6 states") with Keith besides him. The girl saying "I know, I know" wasn't talking to Alex but someone else.
> So can we rest this topic now?




Thanks for this!! I wish I could see the video of her trying to pull off the beanie!!!


----------



## Esizzle

BagBerry13 said:


> Jeez! You guys make it real complicated.
> Rush posted two Insta Stories at different times. The first one was "missed" by the "fandom". It was similar to the second where the camera was showing the whole table of people sitting there. Eiza was trying to get Alex's attention by pulling off his beanie who was talking to Jack McBrayer. He didn't really care. Fares was sitting at the end of the table.
> The second one his him explaining something to another guy about the American electoral college ("you have to cater to 6 states") with Keith besides him. The girl saying "I know, I know" wasn't talking to Alex but someone else.
> So can we rest this topic now?


Thanks for explaining. I’m disappointed it was missed by the fandom. The WoS girl usually finds and posts everything new Alex.


----------



## VEGASTAR

.


----------



## loujono

Sillygal2007 said:


> Just banging lol. I think I might have to steal that. I have to agree she doesn’t seem his typical type. She has a tattoo and Alex said something about not being into tattoos. Maybe it was multiple tattoos I forget which one it was.


I checked out her insta and its just pretty much photos of her with practically no gear on - wouldn't think he would be into the kind of girl because as much as AC and KB like the limelight they kept their clothes on!


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> A: That definitely looks like a private pic, or intended to be private. And it looks newish, meaning the last couple of years. But it could also be during a time in the TB era when he had shorter hair.
> And he did have two necklaces, the 'original' one, where he ended keeping it together with a safety pin, and a second one, gifted to him by a fan in fall 2011, which he actually wore for awhile.


I've seen that pic on instagram and whilst it is insanely HOT it definitely looks like it was meant to be a private moment because that definitely looks like lingerie under his arm (and unfortunately it is not mine ) - as much as I love seeing him like that it saddens me to think someone has shared it around


----------



## loujono

BagBerry13 said:


> It is a professional pic. Just look at the hair and the necklace.
> Ok, let's assume Alex is really inconsiderate imagine having sex with him missionary style and getting that necklace in your face all the time. Secondly, if this picture were really post-coital they definitely made sure to center his necklace on the middle of the chest instead of just hanging by the side before taking the picture. You guys can really be fooled easily! Do you really think he would look straight into the camera knowing about celeb pics leaking and social media?


 inconsiderate Alex during sex - that cracked me up - the images in my mind went crazeeeeee


----------



## VampFan

These insta videos that disappear make me nostalgic for the old pop candies videos that also involved lots of speculating. Just cracks me up.


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> I've seen that pic on instagram and whilst it is insanely HOT it definitely looks like it was meant to be a private moment because that definitely looks like lingerie under his arm (and unfortunately it is not mine ) - as much as I love seeing him like that it saddens me to think someone has shared it around



Lingerie ?!?!?!? How the Hell did I miss that?!?!?!?


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> I checked out her insta and its just pretty much photos of her with practically no gear on - wouldn't think he would be into the kind of girl because as much as AC and KB like the limelight they kept their clothes on!




I’m not trying to be argumentative, but they’re a lot of pics of Alexa and Kate with no clothes, I don’t think he cares about that. Alexa has been topless in vogue before. Being European I don’t think that’s a big thing to him!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Handsome, sexy guy who often says "I'm naked - I'm Swedish, it's normal".  "We f*ck, I'm Swedish"  and gets his gear off frequently in his films has a problem with women who do it?  

I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## ellasam

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Handsome, sexy guy who often says "I'm naked - I'm Swedish, it's normal".  "We f*ck, I'm Swedish"  and gets his gear off frequently in his films has a problem with women who do it?
> 
> I'm not so sure about that.


Exactly my point, well said!


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> I’m not trying to be argumentative, but they’re a lot of pics of Alexa and Kate with no clothes, I don’t think he cares about that. Alexa has been topless in vogue before. Being European I don’t think that’s a big thing to him!



Ellasam - having your say doesn't make you argumentative  I haven't really seen those pics of them - it was just she looks way more into her appearance and posing her selfies - she reminds me of a Kardashian - maybe that is what has put me off


----------



## loujono

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Handsome, sexy guy who often says "I'm naked - I'm Swedish, it's normal".  "We f*ck, I'm Swedish"  and gets his gear off frequently in his films has a problem with women who do it?
> 
> I'm not so sure about that.



But as he says in his interviews - nudity in his films is for the film - not just for the sake of being nude - it needs to work within the scene - I think chucking yourself all over social media in your birthday suit is a little different


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> Ellasam - having your say doesn't make you argumentative  I haven't really seen those pics of them - it was just she looks way more into her appearance and posing her selfies - she reminds me of a Kardashian - maybe that is what has put me off


Thanks and your right about that, she’s very much into herself. I also read Alexa is back with Alex Turner……………… interesting…………


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Thanks and your right about that, she’s very much into herself. I also read Alexa is back with Alex Turner……………… interesting…………


is he the arctic monkeys guy?  I thought she may have been with that other guy - Matt is it? She is always hanging with him - maybe that was half the issue - she can't let go of the exes and it got a bit much cause she was all over him often


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> is he the arctic monkeys guy?  I thought she may have been with that other guy - Matt is it? She is always hanging with him - maybe that was half the issue - she can't let go of the exes and it got a bit much cause she was all over him often


Yes he is they dated about four years before they broke up, I think he cheated. She did date Matt, he was in a band to I think but I don’t know which one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

At least he finally took a scenery pic of Quebec, and not just of his makeup-ed head!


----------



## SWlife

BuckeyeChicago said:


> At least he finally took a scenery pic of Quebec, and not just of his makeup-ed head!




That’s a gorgeous photo.


----------



## aerohead21

It really is a pretty picture. I’d rather be there!! Him there or not 

Anyway, just my personal opinion on the nudity thing...Kate, Alexa, and even Alex never used nudity in an overtly sexualized manner to get attention. It’s one thing to be nude as a “model” in high fashion or in an artistic film than it is to be nude as a pin up, Playboy etc., or porn. That being said, I’m not opposed to women showing and using their bodies how they want. I just wanted to point out that there is a one line of differentiation there and Alex, in what we see from him, keeps his feet planted in the art zone, not the sexy zone.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gacats said:


> That’s a gorgeous photo.



I'll mention it again, I think Alex has a good 'eye', and I like his photographs. I think his IG is a good little glimpse into his sense of humor and what he finds interesting. It's not just him taking selfies all the time.
And Eiza's IG is boring as heck, it's just like thousands of actress/fashionista/selfie obsessed IGs, basically indistinguishable from each other. Even the comments are the same:Oh, you're so beautiful!  Boring.

And this may not involve Alex at all, but it does look like they're closer to having a Season 2 of BLL:
*‘Big Little Lies’: Reese Witherspoon Backs Out Of ‘Pale Blue Dot’ As HBO Miniseries Nears Second Installment*
Witherspoon’s exit, confirmed today, only fuels the rumors the the long-gestating potential Season 2 of HBO’s Emmy-winning limited series _Big Little Lies_ is getting closer to reality. Earlier today, our sister publication TVLine reported sources saying that the network is eyeing a spring 2018 production start.
Sources say that the cast has not been locked yet to return but talks are underway. There also is a search for a new director.

Yesterday, Deadline reported that Apple landed the hot morning show drama series project executive produced by and starring Witherspoon and Jennifer Aniston with a two-season order. Production on that — two 10-episode seasons — would most likely start after a _Big Little Lies_ shoot.

The drumbeat for a second season of _Big Little Lies_ has grown since the first installment of the adaptation of Liane Moriarty’s novel cleaned up a the Emmys, winning eight in all including Best Limited Series (Witherspoon earned a statuette as an executive producer) and Lead Actress in a Limited Series or Movie for star/exec producer Nicole Kidman. Shailene Woodley and Alexander Skarsgard also starred and Jean-Marc Vallée directed.

Moriarty, Witherspoon, Kidman and Vallée all hinted backstage at the Emmys that a Season 2 was a strong possibility. The main obstacle had been the lack of source material as the novel was a one-off. But sources says Moriarty — who had acknowledged she had been approached by HBO and the producers about a second season — has written a short novella that picks up the story and envisions what happens next with the main characters.

As Deadline reported after the Emmys, David E. Kelley, who adapted_ Big Little Lies,_ was looking at the material, mulling a possible take, and that everyone was encouraged.
http://deadline.com/2017/11/big-lit...se-witherspoon-pale-blue-dot-exit-1202205140/


----------



## Sillygal2007

aerohead21 said:


> It really is a pretty picture. I’d rather be there!! Him there or not
> 
> Anyway, just my personal opinion on the nudity thing...Kate, Alexa, and even Alex never used nudity in an overtly sexualized manner to get attention. It’s one thing to be nude as a “model” in high fashion or in an artistic film than it is to be nude as a pin up, Playboy etc., or porn. That being said, I’m not opposed to women showing and using their bodies how they want. I just wanted to point out that there is a one line of differentiation there and Alex, in what we see from him, keeps his feet planted in the art zone, not the sexy zone.




I agree but disagree? I agree that Alex and Kate did things artistically but disagree that Alexa did. There are quite a few pictures of her topless circling the internet. I can’t attach those pictures here because it is against PF rules. This link I can provide it is similar to eiza model lingerie. 

http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/744666/Alexa-Chung-LOVE-Advent-calendar-Nelly-red-underwear

That isn’t artistic at all. It was “suppose” to be sexy.  Atleast Eiza isn’t so......awkward?


----------



## Esizzle

I’m not excited about a second BLL season. They should just leave it at 1 good season.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.

New HQ pics of Alex at the airport in Montreal (November 10, 2017, Quebec):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 







Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001M15103523646067



Julia_W said:


> Can you share?  Did it appear they were together?





Esizzle said:


> Whaaat who is Eiza and is he hanging out with her as a date? Which Instagram is this on?


Do you mean this video?

https://sendvid.com/t1k2hvm5

It's been floating around Facebook since last week I think. I haven't seen it on any instagram accounts so I'm guessing it's originally from that Rush lady's insta story or snap chat.


----------



## skarsbabe

I bet his head is gettin cold easily, good call on the beanie! With it on, we'd never know


----------



## VEGASTAR

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> New HQ pics of Alex at the airport in Montreal (November 10, 2017, Quebec):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001M15103523646067
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this video?
> 
> https://sendvid.com/t1k2hvm5
> 
> It's been floating around Facebook since last week I think. I haven't seen it on any instagram accounts so I'm guessing it's originally from that Rush lady's insta story or snap chat.



Thank you Santress for sharing the video we missed seeing and were wondering about...


----------



## VEGASTAR

In the video its all Alex's very close best friends plus Eiza. I see Jack, Fares, Clara, Daga .... I guess Alex is the one who invited her since she isn't friends with the others. We will see where this leads to... although it looks like she seems to be the one trying to get his attention and flirting with him.

As for the airport pictures, i hope he is going to Sweden for the weekend. He has his i'm going to my country denim jacket on    he was always wearing this in his home town this summer in most of the pictured. Plus, Sweden just won 1-0 to Italy in the world cup and all his friends in Stockholm are partying tonight (as seen on their IG). If the partying will last all weekend he might be going to join them... If on the other hand he is going to LA (Fares & Keith still seem to be there as a birtday party of Rush with them in it was posted today in LA) it could also be to see Eiza i guess. I don't know much about her but she does seem to be sexy so i can understand if he found her atractive.
 However, some one already wrote here that those comments about Alex being so into her etc.. were from fake looking accounts. This doesn't surprise me because of the following old news article that pops up when you google her :

*Liam Hemsworth: The Real Reason He Dumped Eiza Gonzalez*

*Well, now we understand why Liam ditched Eiza in the same amount of time it took for Miley to rip off that teddy bear suit at the VMAs. A source shockingly tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY that poor Liam’s post-Miley rebound was tipping off photographers, and using him for his fame!

Liam Hemsworth, 23, twisted the knife in Miley Cyrus‘s heart when he was caught smooching Eiza Gonzalez, also 23, approximately 20 seconds after his split from the “Wrecking Ball” singer. But Miley and Liam fans were given some new hope on Nov. 13, when Liam said he was single during a filmed interview on Extra. 
Now HollywoodLife.com has the EXCLUSIVE reason why Liam and Eiza didn’t last!

Liam Hemsworth & Eiza Gonzalez: ‘[She Was] So Cocky About Things!’
“Liam and Miley are back in touch,” a source close to the couple toldHollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY after Liam’s buzzworthy video hit the web. 

“Liam told Miley he’s not seeing Eiza anymore,” the source continued. “He found out that she was tipping off photographers; she was totally using him! Miley is thrilled obviously — it’s street justice, especially after Eiza was so cocky about things.”

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/hollywoodlife.com/2013/11/14/liam-hemsworth-dumped-eiza-gonzalez-reason-miley-cyrus-reunion/amp/
-----------*
This story might explaing the rumours and fake looking accounts mentioned here a few pages ago.. Then again i do remember reading a lot of news here about Alexa and Kate calling the papps too...??? So maybe this someting most women in hollywood do? I don't know?

Talking about hollywood, with all the recent horrible news that just keeps comming out...i cannot believe what other things these people have had to experience and unfortunately have kept quiet about it... 

I was especially upset and shocked while reading Reese Witherspoon's interview .... she says she was raped by a director and her *agents and the producers made her feel that silence was a condition of her employment and so she kept quite..OMG!!!

I feel like i am watching a horror movie for the past few weeks ... *_*Big Little Lies indeed...*_

*Witherspoon Reveals She Was Assaulted by a Director at 16*




GETTYNEILSON BARNARD
BY ELLE.COM

OCT 17, 2017
4.3K


Reese Witherspoon revealed that she has had "multiple experiences of harassment and sexual assault" throughout her Hollywood career, adding her account to many that have arisen after multiple allegations of sexual harassment were made against producer Harvey Weinstein. Before introducing her _Big Little Lies_ co-star Laura Dern at ELLE's Women in Hollywood event on Monday night, the actress and producer spoke up about the director who assaulted her when she was just 16 years old.

Read her full speech below:

I didn’t sleep at all last night. This is going to be a real emotional rollercoaster because, before we get started honoring one of my very favorite people in the whole world, I just want to say, this has been a really hard week for women in Hollywood, for women all over the world, for men in a lot of situations and a lot of industries that are forced to remember and relive a lot of ugly truths.I have my own experiences that have come back to me very vividly, and I found it really hard to sleep, hard to think, hard to communicate. A lot of the feelings I’ve been having about anxiety, about being honest, the guilt for not speaking up earlier or taking action. *True disgust at the director who assaulted me when I was 16 years old and anger that I felt at the agents and the producers who made me feel that silence was a condition of my employment. And I wish I could tell you that that was an isolated incident in my career, but sadly, it wasn’t. *I’ve had multiple experiences of harassment and sexual assault, and I don’t speak about them very often, but after hearing all the stories these past few days and hearing these brave women speak up tonight, the things that we’re kind of told to sweep under the rug and not talk about, it’s made me want to speak up and speak up loudly because I felt less alone this week than I’ve ever felt in my entire career.




And I’ve just spoken to so many actresses and writers, and particularly women who’ve had similar experiences, and many of them have bravely gone public with their stories. And that truth is very encouraging to me and to everyone out there in the world because you can only heal by telling the truth. Very smart, wise women have told me that in the past three days, and I feel very encouraged by this group of people tonight who have created a community of people who are champions now of a new attitude toward harassment in our industry and every industry that’s going to address the abuse of power in this business and every business and I feel really, really encouraged that there will be a new normal.




Reese Witherspoon with her daughter Ava Phillippe

For the young women sitting in this room, life is going to be different for you because we have you, we have your back. And that makes me feel better because, gosh, it’s about time. I just also want to say as a course of action because sometimes people, they talk about things but I was really thinking last night, what can we do, what can do we do? And I just want to say, there’s a lot of people here who negotiate quite frequently with different companies and heads of companies, and I think maybe during your next negotiation, this is a really prudent time to ask important questions like, who are your top female executives? Do those women have green-light power? How many women are on the board of your company? How many women are in a key position of decision-making at your company? Asking questions like that, I found, it seems so obvious, but people don’t ask those questions.

If we can raise consciousness and really help create change, that’s what’s going to change this industry and change society. So I’m so sad that I have to talk about these issues, but it would be, I would be remiss not to.

http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a13032565/reese-witherspoon-assaulted-by-director/


----------



## Sillygal2007

VEGASTAR said:


> In the video its all Alex's very close best friends plus Eiza. I see Jack, Fares, Clara, Daga .... I guess Alex is the one who invited her since she isn't friends with the others. We will see where this leads to... although it looks like she seems to be the one trying to get his attention and flirting with him.
> 
> As for the airport pictures, i hope he is going to Sweden for the weekend. He has his i'm going to my country denim jacket on    he was always wearing this in his home town this summer in most of the pictured. Plus, Sweden just won 1-0 to Italy in the world cup and all his friends in Stockholm are partying tonight (as seen on their IG). If the partying will last all weekend he might be going to join them... If on the other hand he is going to LA (Fares & Keith still seem to be there as a birtday party of Rush with them in it was posted today in LA) it could also be to see Eiza i guess. I don't know much about her but she does seem to be sexy so i can understand if he found her atractive.
> However, some one already wrote here that those comments about Alex being so into her etc.. were from fake looking accounts. This doesn't surprise me because of the following old news article that pops up when you google her :
> 
> *Liam Hemsworth: The Real Reason He Dumped Eiza Gonzalez*
> 
> *Well, now we understand why Liam ditched Eiza in the same amount of time it took for Miley to rip off that teddy bear suit at the VMAs. A source shockingly tells HollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY that poor Liam’s post-Miley rebound was tipping off photographers, and using him for his fame!
> 
> Liam Hemsworth, 23, twisted the knife in Miley Cyrus‘s heart when he was caught smooching Eiza Gonzalez, also 23, approximately 20 seconds after his split from the “Wrecking Ball” singer. But Miley and Liam fans were given some new hope on Nov. 13, when Liam said he was single during a filmed interview on Extra.
> Now HollywoodLife.com has the EXCLUSIVE reason why Liam and Eiza didn’t last!
> 
> Liam Hemsworth & Eiza Gonzalez: ‘[She Was] So Cocky About Things!’
> “Liam and Miley are back in touch,” a source close to the couple toldHollywoodLife.com EXCLUSIVELY after Liam’s buzzworthy video hit the web.
> 
> “Liam told Miley he’s not seeing Eiza anymore,” the source continued. “He found out that she was tipping off photographers; she was totally using him! Miley is thrilled obviously — it’s street justice, especially after Eiza was so cocky about things.”
> 
> https://www.google.com.tr/amp/hollywoodlife.com/2013/11/14/liam-hemsworth-dumped-eiza-gonzalez-reason-miley-cyrus-reunion/amp/
> -----------*
> This story might explaing the rumours and fake looking accounts mentioned here a few pages ago.. Then again i do remember reading a lot of news here about Alexa and Kate calling the papps too...??? So maybe this someting most women in hollywood do? I don't know?
> 
> Talking about hollywood, with all the recent horrible news that just keeps comming out...i cannot believe what other things these people have had to experience and unfortunately have kept quiet about it...
> 
> I was especially upset and shocked while reading Reese Witherspoon's interview .... she says she was raped by a director and her *agents and the producers made her feel that silence was a condition of her employment and so she kept quite..OMG!!!
> 
> I feel like i am watching a horror movie for the past few weeks ... *_*Big Little Lies indeed...*_
> 
> *Witherspoon Reveals She Was Assaulted by a Director at 16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTYNEILSON BARNARD
> BY ELLE.COM
> 
> OCT 17, 2017
> 4.3K
> 
> 
> Reese Witherspoon revealed that she has had "multiple experiences of harassment and sexual assault" throughout her Hollywood career, adding her account to many that have arisen after multiple allegations of sexual harassment were made against producer Harvey Weinstein. Before introducing her _Big Little Lies_ co-star Laura Dern at ELLE's Women in Hollywood event on Monday night, the actress and producer spoke up about the director who assaulted her when she was just 16 years old.
> 
> Read her full speech below:
> 
> I didn’t sleep at all last night. This is going to be a real emotional rollercoaster because, before we get started honoring one of my very favorite people in the whole world, I just want to say, this has been a really hard week for women in Hollywood, for women all over the world, for men in a lot of situations and a lot of industries that are forced to remember and relive a lot of ugly truths.I have my own experiences that have come back to me very vividly, and I found it really hard to sleep, hard to think, hard to communicate. A lot of the feelings I’ve been having about anxiety, about being honest, the guilt for not speaking up earlier or taking action. *True disgust at the director who assaulted me when I was 16 years old and anger that I felt at the agents and the producers who made me feel that silence was a condition of my employment. And I wish I could tell you that that was an isolated incident in my career, but sadly, it wasn’t. *I’ve had multiple experiences of harassment and sexual assault, and I don’t speak about them very often, but after hearing all the stories these past few days and hearing these brave women speak up tonight, the things that we’re kind of told to sweep under the rug and not talk about, it’s made me want to speak up and speak up loudly because I felt less alone this week than I’ve ever felt in my entire career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I’ve just spoken to so many actresses and writers, and particularly women who’ve had similar experiences, and many of them have bravely gone public with their stories. And that truth is very encouraging to me and to everyone out there in the world because you can only heal by telling the truth. Very smart, wise women have told me that in the past three days, and I feel very encouraged by this group of people tonight who have created a community of people who are champions now of a new attitude toward harassment in our industry and every industry that’s going to address the abuse of power in this business and every business and I feel really, really encouraged that there will be a new normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reese Witherspoon with her daughter Ava Phillippe
> 
> For the young women sitting in this room, life is going to be different for you because we have you, we have your back. And that makes me feel better because, gosh, it’s about time. I just also want to say as a course of action because sometimes people, they talk about things but I was really thinking last night, what can we do, what can do we do? And I just want to say, there’s a lot of people here who negotiate quite frequently with different companies and heads of companies, and I think maybe during your next negotiation, this is a really prudent time to ask important questions like, who are your top female executives? Do those women have green-light power? How many women are on the board of your company? How many women are in a key position of decision-making at your company? Asking questions like that, I found, it seems so obvious, but people don’t ask those questions.
> 
> If we can raise consciousness and really help create change, that’s what’s going to change this industry and change society. So I’m so sad that I have to talk about these issues, but it would be, I would be remiss not to.
> 
> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a13032565/reese-witherspoon-assaulted-by-director/



I saw that article as well. There are also before and after pictures of her plastic surgeries. She is pretty now but by the before pictures not so much. She wasn’t ugly per say just not as pretty as she is now. Alex doesn’t seem like the type that just goes from one relationship to another without having a bit of a break. I could see if Eiza was a rebound maybe?  She is young and seems fun? She seems a little bit immature? I kind of grew out of the trying to steal things from boys while they are in the middle of a conversation in my teens. On the other hand She could be something more serious to him. I think you’re right that we will have to wait and see what happens. About Reese Witherspoon..

That is horrible. Poor Reese. I am glad she is talking about it now.


----------



## callan23

eiza is very pretty (but plastic) she just seems very immature and narcissistic. her insta is boring all :look how sexy i am" which is rarely actually sexy, just thirsty and try hard. must be a rebound? who knows.  also wish they would leave BLL as a stand alone i think a new season is a mistake.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting timing on the video suddenly being available.

Oh fandom....you crazy, you loco.


----------



## Julia_W

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting timing on the video suddenly being available.
> 
> Oh fandom....you crazy, you loco.


Is it definitely Eiza in the video?  It’s hard for me to tell.  I’m just not very familiar with her.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting timing on the video suddenly being available.
> 
> Oh fandom....you crazy, you loco.



Which fandom? 

As for Eiza, obviously they're actually friends. As if it's more than that, who knows? The Soho sighting is interesting. Having someone make an IG account and then not do anything with it in and of itself doesn't immediately flag for me, since I did the same thing this summer, create an account so I can follow people because it's easier to look at their pics on IG than on FB. However, it's interesting because the comment implies this was a private date at a members-only club, not some post-Emmys thing (they do host events but I'm too lazy to look and see if they did post-Emmys). So he and Eiza meet at the Emmys, have a hot first date before he heads back to Madrid, and they happen to be seen by someone who is a major fan of hers and also happens to be a member or friends with a member? Could be. Or not.
As for the Hollywood Life article, it's HL, so not a source I'd trust implicitly. But I wouldn't be surprised if it's true, either.
And yikes she's had a lot of surgery.

As for where Alex was flying to? Wouldn't be surprised if he was back in NYC for the weekend.

Poor Reese.
And Ellen posted on FB about her experiences with Brett Ratner on the set of X-Men:
ETA: I'm just going to past the link, instead of embedding the link, since tPF new media links show the first part of the post and that the language may not be within tPF's guidelines:


And Anna P confirms it:


----------



## GlamazonD

Speaking of immaturity here's a little piece of Eiza's interview:

"_it’s really hard to have to fight constantly to have your voice heard in a man’s world. it’s hard to be pinned constantly as a stereotype.* people are always comparing women and bringing them down, that i’m completely against. we have the obligation as women to not pit ourselves against each other because sadly, men will do it for us. "*
_
And then speaking of locos erm... I mean "mature" fan girls in their 50s, in a nutsell:

"alexander_skarsgard.northmanI assure you if this account is closed, another opens, more thrash than this one. I tag @ohmyskargard too bcz she is the boss of this gang of whore. Shame of you too. Because If Alex meet you and your closes friends he will be degusted more than this funny account.


----------



## Sillygal2007

Julia_W said:


> Is it definitely Eiza in the video?  It’s hard for me to tell.  I’m just not very familiar with her.




It is her for sure.


----------



## Esizzle

Where is he going now? He shoots for a few days and then goes on a vacation lol. Living the life. 

I started following Rush and she had stories of her birthday party which was attended by Keith, Fares and Gustaf. It’s nice to see them all hanging out together.


----------



## jooa

^^ He probably flew to NY. It's only 1,5 hour flight away from Montreal. I guess it's time for him to settle in his new apartment.


----------



## Esizzle

Yea LA or NY would be my guess! I wonder if he is going to meetings for new projects.


----------



## audiogirl

It's a holiday weekend. He probably flew home for the long weekend.


----------



## Esizzle

I wonder if he considers NYC or Stockholm home. You know what I mean? Like not where his house is but where’s home


----------



## VEGASTAR

Today is fathers day in Sweden & its Gustaf's birthday.... Stellan does't strike me as the kind of man who would give any importance to these kinds of days, celebrated once a year!! So i dont know if  they get together and celebrate...or if they get together as a family to celebrate birthdays either. But if they did, today would definately be a day for them to all get together for not one but two reasons....but this is no ordinary family so who knows... even if they did, they could meet up in any part of the world  
But my gut tells me Alex's mind is on football this weekend..the second match of Sweden with Italy is on Monday in Milan. If he doesn't have to be back in Canada on set shooting on Monday, i think thats where he would want to be...even if he doesnt go there his heart and mind will be there i believe.


----------



## Tzarina

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean this video?
> 
> https://sendvid.com/t1k2hvm5
> 
> It's been floating around Facebook since last week I think. I haven't seen it on any instagram accounts so I'm guessing it's originally from that Rush lady's insta story or snap chat.



Everyone else seems to be dressed really casually but Eiza is wearing a  dressy top/ LBD. It's like they are going to different events.


----------



## Esizzle

VEGASTAR said:


> Today is fathers day in Sweden & its Gustaf's birthday.... Stellan does't strike me as the kind of man who would give any importance to these kinds of days, celebrated once a year!! So i dont know if  they get together and celebrate...or if they get together as a family to celebrate birthdays either. But if they did, today would definately be a day for them to all get together for not one but two reasons....but this is no ordinary family so who knows... even if they did, they could meet up in any part of the world
> But my gut tells me Alex's mind is on football this weekend..the second match of Sweden with Italy is on Monday in Milan. If he doesn't have to be back in Canada on set shooting on Monday, i think thats where he would want to be...even if he doesnt go there his heart and mind will be there i believe.


Special day for the skarsgards. Happy birthday Gustaf!


----------



## audiogirl

Folks, why not wait to see if they are actually dating before investing so much effort getting on her case.

Maybe she wasn't his date, but saw him there and started to come on to him. Maybe he did take her there, but just wanted to get laid. It's a little soon to get worried about a long-term commitment.

I'm not particularly impressed with her. I think he could do better. But I hate the knee-jerk negativity that breaks out whenever any woman is associated with him.


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Folks, why not wait to see if they are actually dating before investing so much effort getting on her case.
> 
> Maybe she wasn't his date, but saw him there and started to come on to him. Maybe he did take her there, but just wanted to get laid. It's a little soon to get worried about a long-term commitment.
> 
> I'm not particularly impressed with her. I think he could do better. But I hate the knee-jerk negativity that breaks out whenever any woman is associated with him.




Haha. I think he just wanted to get laid!!!!


----------



## Tzarina

No need to thank me


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's been posted here before.


----------



## loujono

Esizzle said:


> Where is he going now? He shoots for a few days and then goes on a vacation lol. Living the life.
> 
> I started following Rush and she had stories of her birthday party which was attended by Keith, Fares and Gustaf. It’s nice to see them all hanging out together.



It was also the blondes birthday too last weekend - not sure of her name but she is a close friend of Alex (Daga????)  - maybe Eiza is a friend of her's - yep agree - I grew out of stealing and interrupting boys when I was a teen!  Just can't see Alex with her but hey I don't know him either so can't really say 100% if she is his type but after reading about her and Liam it could all be to raise her own profile and I suppose he gets hot young chick out of it!


----------



## loujono

Tzarina said:


> No need to thank me


----------



## loujono

I'm ac


Tzarina said:


> No need to thank me



I'm actually liking the hand porn!


----------



## Esizzle

Not complaining about the skinny dipping swimming pic () but how does Naima from worldofskarsgard have all these private pics of Alex? Definitely gotten from shady sources.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
That pic has been around for awhile, so I don't think Naima was the one who got it. But I do think it was one of those that was from a source that was intended to be private, even if we've all seen his butt many many times before.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Haha. I think he just wanted to get laid!!!!


I doubt Alex has too long to wait between lays at all tbh - I'd imagine he has quite the drive to feed


----------



## loujono

I love how him and jack are having a good laugh in the video - they seem like such great mates


----------



## Kitkath70

Chelsea Handler interviewed Alexa for Refinery29.  She mentions getting out of a relationship, but not Alex's name.  I would love to know who broke it off. She's being pretty quite on details.  The link is on Alexa's Instagram.

CH: “So, speaking of the joys of family, do you want children?” 

AC: “I'm open to having children. It's not that I'm eyeballing babies and trying to snatch them from prams. But they seem nice, sure. If I was in love with someone and they wanted to start a family, I'd be open to the idea. But I'm not so obsessed with a child that I would prioritize that over meeting someone and falling in love. I think it's that order of things.” 

CH: “What's your relationship status right now? I know you got out of a relationship after two years.” 

AC: “I did. Yeah, I'm single. I'm single and ready to mingle, but no one to mingle with.” 

CH: “Well there's plenty of people to mingle with. You should enjoy your singledom, because it's very rare that anyone remains single for very long. My take on it is: when you are single, you should embrace it and be very joyful that you're not tethered to somebody and that you could do what you want, when you want, and how you want. It's usually just temporary.“ 

AC: “Is it? I've had phases of being single for really long spells of time. They just have to be funny. I've realized that over most things.” 

CH: “I think a sense of humor is paramount too. I am very shallow in the sense that I like a man to be good looking, for me. I have to be physically attracted to him. But then humor on top of that makes them 10 times even better looking.” 

AC: “Exactly.”


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

Sounds like a mutual growing apart thing but she seems a little sad over it. Eh, it happens. She'll probably end up with another musician or writer type guy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm not paying as much attention to the GG noms as I was the Emmys but I think I'll still be annoyed if he doesn't get a nomination:

*Hey, Alexander Skarsgard: Is your Golden Globes speech ready yet for ‘Big Little Lies’?*

Marcus James Dixon @marcusdixon
November 14, 2017 11:00AM

According to Gold Derby’s combined odds, the race for Best TV Supporting Actor at the 2018 Golden Globes will end with *Alexander Skarsgard* (“Big Little Lies”) standing at the winner’s podium. All of our industry experts and website editors, plus 22 of our Top 24 users, are predicting that the Swedish actor will take home his first Golden Globe after decades working in the industry. Do you agree with our prognosticators that Skarsgard will prevail at the Globes? Sound off down in the comments section.

Earlier this year Skarsgard won an Emmy for his supporting role of domestic abuser Perry Wright on HBO’s red-hot limited series. His on-screen wife *Nicole Kidman* also prevailed at the Emmy Awards as Best Movie/Mini Actress, as did co-star *Laura Dern* for Best Movie/Mini Supporting Actress. Overall, “Big Little Lies” won eight Emmys including Best Limited Series and Best Director for *Jean-Marc Vallee*.

While “Big Little Lies” is Skarsgard’s most respected project so far, he’s given a vast number of performances over the years that have earned him an international fan base. He played Eric Northman on “True Blood” (2008-2014), Sgt. Brad “Iceman” Colbert on “Generation Kill” (2008), Commander Stone Hopper on “Battleship” (2012) and John Clayton/Tarzan on “Tarzan” (2016), to name just a few of his other notable roles.

Besides Skarsgard, some of the other performers in the running for Best TV Supporting Actor at the 2018 Golden Globes are *Sean Hayes* (“Will and Grace”), *David Thewlis* (“Fargo”), *Alfred Molina* (“Feud: Bette and Joan”), *Kit Harington* (“Game of Thrones”), *David Harbour* (“Stranger Things”), *Tituss Burgess* (“Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt”) and *Idris Elba* (“Guerrilla”). See more Golden Globes odds and rankings in all TV categories.

http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...tle-lies-golden-globes-2018-predictions-news/


----------



## Kitkath70

Let's hope he has hair by then and no mustache.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Highly doubt he'll have a 'stache, but hair? GGs are January 7, three weeks after HP finishes, so it'll be very very short, closer to GK length. I'm hoping that he buzzes off the rest so it'll grow back evenly, but this is Alex, so who knows!


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> Let's hope he has hair by then and no mustache.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Highly doubt he'll have a 'stache, but hair? GGs are January 7, three weeks after HP finishes, so it'll be very very short, closer to GK length. I'm hoping that he buzzes off the rest so it'll grow back evenly, but this is Alex, so who knows!


good lord I'd hope he gets it cut to even it out even if really short - it'd have to be better than the monk look - imagine looking at that 20 years from now going - 'look at me kids when I got a GG!


----------



## aerohead21

Ok finally got around to watching the video. Here’s my take on the one or two seconds of interaction we got. Pulling off his beanie or even playing with it is annoying at best. She may just be someone fun to hang out with but seriously, he’s leaning away from her and has his shoulder twisted in a way to put her off and she’s still reaching, a full arm’s length, to pull the hat off. Maybe it’s playful. Maybe he teased her until she felt compelled to do it, but it’s not exactly a mature way of playing back. Then again, I’m 36 with 4 kids and I have to correct them all the time for the way they play so they grow up to be decent human beings so that includes - that’s not funny even if you were just playing - conversations.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the article, Buckeye!

Some oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram:







"Throw back to the #trueblood premiere! Had a lovely time meeting all these beautiful people! #alexanderskarsgard #joemanganiello #imisstrueblood @truebloodhbo."

-*fairen_alyson* instagram








"#tbt #TrueBlood wrap feels like a million years ago. Missing this weirdass big-hearted talented AF family today. #truebloodfamily."

-*erfinchie* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Back in Montreal. His ninja mode is ridiculous.


----------



## Shydreamer

Hi everyone. Just checking in. I guess no major news? I do hope he gets a gg nom. But hopefully his hair will look a bit better by than. Even if he isn't nominated there is now don't bll will be. He will be there either way I think.
   Also don't think anything serious w the girl in the video.


----------



## Shydreamer

I meant to say no doubt. Lol. Sorry typo.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Esizzle! He has such a good eye.

From instagram via The Library:

New pic of Alex in Montreal, Québec shared today (November 19, 2017) on instagram:






“New photo series. Sad Skarsgårds #alexander skarsgård #spotted @rexdanger.”

-*edwinthomas17* instagram



+ an oldie from the *IT* premiere (September 5, 2017, Los Angeles):






"#it u r going to Love It."

-*bonnieaarons1* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Brrrrrr it looks cold in Montreal. Nice to see him all wrapped up!


----------



## loujono

Looks freezing, is he waiting to the cross the road - looks in a world of his own - hope he's keeping warm at night - he can call me if he needs some extra wrapping


----------



## aerohead21

Yep! I have some extra warmth on me to give him some heat if he needs it  my husband can sleep in the other room


----------



## jooa

I'm very excited for this 

*Emmy award-winner Alexander Skarsgård set to star in BBC One's The Little Drummer Girl *

Emmy award winner Alexander Skarsgård is set to star in The Little Drummer Girl, from The Ink Factory, BBC, and AMC. Production on the Park Chan-wook directed six-part le Carré adaptation begins in early 2018.
The Ink Factory, BBC One and AMC announce that Emmy Award-winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies, True Blood, Tarzan) will join Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth), in Park Chan-wook’s (Old Boy, The Handmaiden, Stoker) television debut The Little Drummer Girl, based on the best-selling novel of the same name by John le Carré.

Production on the six-part mini-series begins early next year, with global sales handled by Endeavor Content/IMG.

Brilliant young actress Charlie (Pugh) strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Mykonos - but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Skarsgård), an Israeli intelligence officer who entangles her in a complex and high-stakes plot that unfolds as she takes on the role of a lifetime in the ‘theatre of the real’.

Set in the late 1970s, yet sharply contemporary, The Little Drummer Girl weaves a dynamic and exciting story of espionage and international intrigue, of love and betrayal.

Simon and Stephen Cornwell, co-CEOs and Founders of The Ink Factory, say: “The level of expertise and creativity behind this series is unmatched, and we are excited to be gathering a cast of incredible talent to inhabit the brilliant world le Carré has created. Alexander Skarsgård is a captivating actor with great depth and we are delighted to have him join the project.”

Park Chan-wook says: “To play an enigmatic man who hides his true feelings deep inside, I couldn’t think of a more fitting actor. I believe Skarsgård’s growing depth as a great character actor and his soaring energy will elevate The Little Drummer Girl to a high place.”

The series will be financed and produced by The Ink Factory in partnership with 127 Wall and co-producers the BBC and AMC. Laura Hastings-Smith (Howards End, Macbeth and Hunger) will work as Producer, with Simon and Stephen Cornwell serving as Executive Producers alongside John le Carré, Mona Qureshi for the BBC, Joe Tsai and Arthur Wang for 127 Wall, and Wonjo Jeong.

Skarsgård will next be seen starring in Duncan Jones’ Mute opposite Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux; and The Aftermath, starring opposite Keira Knightley. He is currently shooting Hummingbird in Montreal, which he is co-starring in opposite Jesse Eisenberg, with Kim Nguyen directing. Skarsgård was most recently in Jean-Marc Vallée’s award-winning HBO series Big Little Lies, for which he won the Emmy for best supporting actor in a limited series.

source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2017/alexander-skarsgard-the-little-drummer-girl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I was wondering what was next on the acting plate and now we know. So another book that I get to read. 
And I'm glad to read this:
"Park Chan-wook says: “To play an enigmatic man who hides his true feelings deep inside, I couldn’t think of a more fitting actor. I believe Skarsgård’s growing depth as a great character actor and his soaring energy will elevate The Little Drummer Girl to a high place.”"


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Yep! I have some extra warmth on me to give him some heat if he needs it  my husband can sleep in the other room


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I was wondering what was next on the acting plate and now we know. So another book that I get to read.
> And I'm glad to read this:
> "Park Chan-wook says: “To play an enigmatic man who hides his true feelings deep inside, I couldn’t think of a more fitting actor. I believe Skarsgård’s growing depth as a great character actor and his soaring energy will elevate The Little Drummer Girl to a high place.”"



Love that he is thought so highly of - great for him - he truly is a great actor and will play that role well - cannot wait


----------



## Esizzle

Yayyyy!!! New project and another mini series. So excited! Buckeye, I already have the book on my reading list too


----------



## audiogirl

I'm so excited for him. It's great that he's being recognized for his talent.

I was just trying to decide what to read next.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's just a flesh wound:


----------



## Esizzle

Poor Alex! I was expecting a turkey post on thanksgiving not a bloody wounded hand!


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's just a flesh wound:





I wonder how that happened?!? I’ve had stitches there………… extremely painful!!!!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & Jooa!
*The Little Drummer Girl *sounds very interesting. Great pedigree too with Park Chan-wook directing and Florence Pugh fresh off Lady Macbeth.

New interview shared today (November 23, 2017) by *The Telegraph of India* (via ASN & Google Alerts):

*TARZAN TO TWISTED COP

TARZAN HUNK ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD’S GOAL? TO BE KNOWN FOR HIS ROLES, NOT MAKING IT TO THE SEXIEST-MEN LISTS*

He first grabbed eyeballs as the sexy Eric Northman in the smash-hit TV series True Blood. And then he gave us sleepless nights with those toned abs as Tarzan in the 2016 blockbuster The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander Skarsgård is now a fixture on most Sexiest Men lists and is also in demand on screens big and small — he won an Emmy this year for his role of Perry Wright in the TV series Big Little Lies. Tonight, you can watch the Swedish hunk as a corrupt cop in the Indian TV premiere of War on Everyone (Sony PIX, 7pm). A t2 chat with sexy Skarsgård . Yes, we said it!

*The twisted cop in War on Everyone must have been a lot of fun to play!

Alex:*  I really liked the character (Detective Terry Monroe). He’s very violent in nature, but deep down he is a very good guy and at the end of the movie, he redeems himself and does something very selfless that most people wouldn’t do. So in certain ways, I admire him. When I read the script, I was shooting for Tarzan, which was a very different film, and I was excited to read a comedy… a dark, weird comedy. I was also a fan of (director) John Michael McDonagh’s work, so it was a very easy decision.

*You had War on Everyone and The Legend of Tarzan in the same year, with the two being diametrically opposite characters. On what basis did you pick these roles?

Alex:*  It’s more of a gut feeling, to be honest. It’s a combination of being excited about working with a particular filmmaker and the script that’s offered… is it the kind of film I want to spend three months with? Also, I have to be drawn to the character. Often, the choice of a character is determined by what I have just done. Like Tarzan was a long and intense shoot and after that I was excited to do something that was tonally different.

*How has The Legend of Tarzan’s huge box office success impacted your career?

Alex:*  When you have a movie that’s as successful as this, then obviously you have more to choose from, which is wonderful for an actor. Of course, I am sent a lot of scripts of heroic, action type of movies. I had a terrific time making Tarzan and I would love to shoot more films like that, but it’s also fun to go and do something completely different. Like, I am now playing an engineer in a film called The Hummingbird Project… he’s a man who has a receding hairline, is slightly overweight and is very, very different from Tarzan.

*And your 2018 dystopian film Mute seems like a potential game changer…

Alex:*  I am a fan of Duncan Jones’s work. I thought Moon, his first feature, was fantastic. It’s a fascinating character… it’s set 35 years into the future, but the guy I play is holding on to the past. He’s from the Amish community… there’s no technology in his home, he doesn’t even own a cellphone. He’s mute, so he has a hard time communicating. He’s also a loner by choice.

I think Duncan’s found a wonderful tone in this film. The banter between the characters played by Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux is a lot of fun. The dialogue is smart… there are some intense moments and also a lot of tragedy in the script, which I thought was a great balance.

*True Blood to Tarzan, you are considered one of the sexiest men in the world. Is that something you are self-conscious about or do you wear it proudly?

Alex:*  I’m not going to lie… of course, it’s flattering! But I try not to think too much about it. As an actor, I think it’s important not to be vain. My goal is not to be on those (Sexiest Men) lists… the goal is to be known for the projects I work on and the characters I play. I try not to focus on the looks bit.

*Has being part of a family with roots in films proved to be an advantage or a disadvantage?

Alex:*  On a personal level, it’s an advantage, for sure. It’s wonderful to have a father (Stellan Skarsgård ) who’s a part of this industry. He’s been a great mentor. He’s always been pretty hands-off… he’s never pushed any of us (Alexander’s brothers Gustaf, Bill and Valter are also actors) into the industry, but hasn’t discouraged us either. With my brothers being actors themselves, they are in a better position to understand my issues and temperament that someone from outside the industry may not be able to handle.

*Your recent bald look created a lot of chatter on the Internet! Did that take you by surprise?

Alex:*  I try to stay away from stuff written about me on the Internet. I know the hairstyle looks a bit crazy, but it’s for this film (The Hummingbird Project). Since the character is bald, I thought it was better to shave off my head instead of using a bald cap. But it does look strange to people… it’s clear that I am not balding because the hairline is very straight and on days when I’m not shooting you can actually see a bit of a stubble on the bald patch. On days I’m shooting, they just put make-up on it. I know it looks crazy, but that goes with the profession, you know. This transformation that we actors go through is a lot of fun.

Source:  *Priyanka Roy* for *TelegraphIndia.com*

https://www.telegraphindia.com/entertainment/tarzan-to-twisted-cop-188278


----------



## Santress

Another new interview (via ASN and the "magic" of Google alerts):

*New Alex Interview!*
*War on Everyone made its debut on India’s Sony PIX TV channel this week! Below is another new interview with Alex to promote the film’s TV premiere.*

*Alexander Skarsgård on War on Everyone and his comic timings*

Best known for this serious roles in True Blood, The Legend of Tarzan and Big Little Lies, for which he won an Emmy, actor Alexander Skarsgård is experimenting in a cop role in his first-time action comedy, War on Everyone. The Swedish actor, who’s the eldest son of actor Stellan Skarsgård, speaks with Indulge on his personal interests, and characters he’d like to play. Excerpts:

*Indulge Express:  Tell us about your role in War on Everyone?

Alex:*  It’s a movie about two cops in Albequerque, Mexico. The character I play is wild, drinks a lot, crazy and violent. He’s lonely at the beginning of the film as he does not have a girlfriend or kids. He looks up to Bob, his colleague who is smarter and intelligent, and the only person in his life. But then he meets a girl, falls in love and things change. He might not be the most intelligent guy, but he has a heart of gold. Doing this comedy was completely entertaining and wild.

*IE:  How different is your corrupt cop from the usual ones in Hollywood? Any favourite corrupt cop movie?

Alex:*  I grew up in the 1980s, so I was a big fan of Devil Hill, Lethal Weapon, 48 hours and other crazy wild cop movies. This is a bit like that. What was fun was that it was unhinged, he doesn’t care what others think and nothing is censored, despite him saying a lot of offensive things and he swears a lot. At the end, he is a good guy, who risks his life.

I*E:  Any other genres you’d like to explore in the future?

Alex: * I’d like to be more in-between genres. Work on something and then jump into something else. I’d like to do specific roles and elements. My future projects are also dramas and comedy movies.

*IE:  What about horror?

Alex: * I haven’t done too many horror movies. Dramas, comedies and action — that’s what I prefer.

*IE:  Between TV series and films, which one would be your preference?

Alex:*  The landscape and quality of television has changed, and we have some great filmmakers working on TV today. It’s more about the script, and I don’t care about anything else.

*IE:  You’ve said before that when you were a kid, you didn’t want to be an actor. What would you be if you weren’t one?

Alex:*  I was interested in architecture when I was a kid. So maybe that.

*IE:  Any dream role?

Alex:*  It will be fun to work around the world. I’d love to do a Swedish movie, and it will be fun to go home, and do something exciting.

*IE:  Projects we can look forward to?

Alex:*  A couple of them. The Aftermath opposite Keira Knightley, and Jeremy Saulnier’s Hold The Dark.

War on Everyone premieres on November 24, 7 pm on Sony PIX

Sources: Interview: *Vaishali V* for *IndulgExpress.com

http://www.indulgexpress.com/entert...r-on-everyone-and-his-comic-timings-4945.html*

Some oldies but goodies of Alex at the *Directors Guild of America* screening and Q&A for *Big Little Lies* (July 25, 2017, Los Angeles):

















Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Alexander Scarsguard (Alexander Scarsguard) when participating in a special event of Big Little Rises - Celebrity Massacres (Original title: Big Little Lies) which was held in the luxurious theater of the National Association of Co- , Director Jean-Marc Valley and received lots of luxurious members, got signs and taken pictures together This work has won the Emmy Award in 8 divisions!
# Los Angeles # Torrance # Translate Interpreter # Study abroad # Los Angeles Study Abroad # Translate School # Study in the USA # Study Abroad # Los Angeles Information # Vocational Training School # Learning English # Los Angeles Tourism # USA # American Life # English # Favorite # Movie # Film Loan # signed # Hollywood Star # Hollywood # Nicole Kidman # Reese Witherspoon #reesewitherspoon #alexanderskarsgard #jeanmarcvallee #nicolekidman #biglittlelies #follow #jvta #jvtalosngeles

-*jvta_losangeles* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's nice to see new interviews, even if most if isn't new to fans. But we got a little bit of new:
"My future projects are also dramas and comedy movies." So does this mean he's got other things lined up and they'll be announced later? I hope so.
"Like, I am now playing an engineer in a film called The Hummingbird Project… he’s a man who has a receding hairline, is *slightly overweight* and is very, very different from Tarzan."

So he'll be wearing padding like for Disconnect? These attempts to uglify him aren't going to work, even with that hair style! 
But it sounds like he's really enjoying doing that sort of thing in terms of his physical transformation and enjoying the reaction to the haircut.


----------



## Esizzle

Lol bald head and fat suit on but still hotter than all the people in the movie. Nothing can make him ugly!


----------



## ginniginevra

ginniginevra said:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Ho seguito il blog per quasi un anno e finalmente ho deciso di farne parte. Complimenti a tutti i commenti costruttivi e divertenti che ho letto spesso su queste pagine e una grazie per il meraviglioso lavoro. Qualche tempo fa l'amore dei vari membri, anche io sono italiano e mi scuso se il mio inglese sarà abbastanza costante. Amo Alex e spero che il progetto per "il nano" non è stato cancellato, ma solo posticipato, visto che dovrebbe essere girato in Italia : HappyDance:
> Buona domenica a tutti


Goodmorning everyone! I followed the blog for almost a year and finally decided to join. Congratulations to all the constructive and fun comments I've read on these pages and a thank you for the wonderful work. Some time ago the love of the various members, I am also Italian and I apologize if my English will be fairly constant. I love Alex and I hope the project for "the dwarf" has not been deleted, but only postponed, as it should be shot in Italy: HappyDance:
Good Sunday at all


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's just a flesh wound:



not happy he got hurt but good to see a healthy blood colour and flow  and that hand


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ginniginevra said:


> Goodmorning everyone! I followed the blog for almost a year and finally decided to join. Congratulations to all the constructive and fun comments I've read on these pages and a thank you for the wonderful work. Some time ago the love of the various members, I am also Italian and I apologize if my English will be fairly constant. I love Alex and I* hope the project for "the dwarf" has not been deleted, but only postponed,* as it should be shot in Italy: HappyDance:
> Good Sunday at all


Peter Dinklage has been trying to get this film made for years, so I don't think the project is dead yet. But apparently they've started filming Game of Thrones, so Peter will be busy for many many months. It might get made eventually, but who knows when it'll get made and if Alex will still be attached.


----------



## Esizzle

ginniginevra said:


> Goodmorning everyone! I followed the blog for almost a year and finally decided to join. Congratulations to all the constructive and fun comments I've read on these pages and a thank you for the wonderful work. Some time ago the love of the various members, I am also Italian and I apologize if my English will be fairly constant. I love Alex and I hope the project for "the dwarf" has not been deleted, but only postponed, as it should be shot in Italy: HappyDance:
> Good Sunday at all


Welcome!! From what I have seen this summer, Alex loves Italy so he will be back there soon. For vacation or work


----------



## Esizzle

Wonder how Alex and his hand are doing now. Poor thing. I hate that he is shooting in a rural area and we haven't gotten any pics of him.

Random question if anyone knows. Does Alex have god children? None of this really close friends have kids except Bjorne. But maybe someone in the family? Just found out Gustaf is his best friend's son's god father.


----------



## ellasam

Esizzle said:


> Wonder how Alex and his hand are doing now. Poor thing. I hate that he is shooting in a rural area and we haven't gotten any pics of him.
> 
> Random question if anyone knows. Does Alex have god children? None of this really close friends have kids except Bjorne. But maybe someone in the family? Just found out Gustaf is his best friend's son's god father.



Don’t know……… maybe Sams son?!?


----------



## Esizzle

ellasam said:


> Don’t know……… maybe Sams son?!?


Omg! Forgot about Sams son. Sam does a good job staying out of the spotlight. But I’m not sure if any of the brothers are the kids god fathers. How do you even pick which brother to make god father without offending the others? Lol


----------



## skarsbabe

Ok that is crazy - we are stitches twins! Hahah I just got stitches on that same spot on my right hand a few days ago...


----------



## BagBerry13

Esizzle said:


> Omg! Forgot about Sams son. Sam does a good job staying out of the spotlight. But I’m not sure if any of the brothers are the kids god fathers. How do you even pick which brother to make god father without offending the others? Lol


Also the concept of godfather seems to be a religious one and the Scandis ain't big on religion. So maybe they don't have any at all. Given that Stellan and Alex both are atheists I'm sure the rest of them lean the same way.


----------



## jooa

Alex is near the end


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
more info:
The season 5 premiere of the Derek Waters-hosted series, which debuts on Comedy Central on Jan. 23,  boasts Mandy Moore, Tiffany Haddish, Alexander Skarsgard, Evan Rachel Woods, Busy Philipps, Paget Brewster, Jack McBrayer, and Amber Ruffin, Comedy Central announced. Haddish serves up the story of museum curator Rose Valland (Philipps), who saved important works of art from the Nazis. Returning _Drunk History_narrator Brewster unspools the tale of Debra Sampson (Wood), who was the first American woman injured in the Revolutionary War. In addition, Ruffin riffs on Clara Barton (Moore), who created the American Red Cross with the aid of surgeon James Dunn (Skarsgard) as well as President Abraham Lincoln (McBrayer).
http://ew.com/tv/2017/11/28/mandy-moore-tiffany-haddish-alexander-skarsgard-drunk-history/

At least we have a date for this, since we've heard nothing regarding Mute, Hold The Dark or The Aftermath.

As for Alex being a godfather, if he's one at all it'd most likely be for Bjorne and Lisa's children (or child). But I'm with Bag on this, wouldn't be surprised that he's not because the lack of religious adherence.


----------



## jooa

*Alexander Skarsgard, Randall Park Join Seth Rogen in 'Flarsky' (Exclusive)*
*Alexander Skarsgard and Fresh off the Boat star Randall Park have joined Seth Rogen and Charlize Theron in Lionsgate’s dark comedy, Flarsky.*

_*Jonathan Levine, who directed Rogen in the cancer comedy 50/50, is helming the movie, currently shooting in Montreal.*_

Rogen is playing Fred Flarsky, a down-on-his-luck journalist who decides to pursue his childhood crush and former babysitter (Theron), who now happens to be the secretary of state and one of the most powerful people on the planet.

_*While Skarsgard does not portray the photogenic and popular Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, he is playing a prime minister of Canada who is described as "very handsome." *_Park will play Flarsky’s boss at the newspaper.

Andy Serkis Ravi Patel and June Diane Raphael are already on the roll call.

Rogen, Evan Goldberg and James Weaver are producing via their Point Grey banner alongside Theron and her Denver and Delilah cohorts Beth Kono and A.J. Dix. Good Universe’s Erin Westerman is executive producing.

_*Lionsgate is due to open Flarsky on Feb. 8, 2019.*_

Skarsard is coming off a recent Emmy win for best supporting actor in a limited series or movie for his work in HBO’s_ Big Little Lies._ The former _True Blood_ actor also recently wrapped production on Jeremy Saulnier’s gritty thriller _Hold the Dark _with Jeffrey Wright and Riley Keough. He is repped by CAA and Hansen Jacobson.

Park worked with Rogen on the former’s Sony comedy, _The Interview_, and will be seen in the upcoming comedy _The Disaster Artist._ He also wrapped a role in _Ant-Man and the Wasp_. He is repped by UTA, Principato-Young Entertainment, and Myman Greenspan.

source: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-randall-park-join-seth-rogen-flarsky-1062084


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He did say he had a comedy lined up, I like most of the rest of the cast.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Stellan Skarsgård has 4 siblings and he chose one of them to be his first child Alex's godfather. Alex mentions his gay uncle as being his godfather in many interviews. As for Stellan's second child Gustaf, Stellan made Peter Stormare, who is mentioned as Stellan's best friend, as Gustaf's godfather. I don't remember reading about the other kids godfathers but aparently both siblings and best friends seem to be a possibility to becoming godfathers in this family.

Stellan is said to be an atheist so why would he have godfathers to his kids? Well he does have them so I guess maybe this is not a religious concept for them.??

So if Stellan's kids are following in his footsteps in this concept, maybe Alex is a godfather to Sam's kid or someone else in their extended family of one of his friends. Alex has spoken, very fondly, about having a gay uncle as his godfather many times. So i doubt that he would refuse to becoming a godfather to someone else. His being agnostic or his father being atheist doesn't seem to be relevant. Alex has a very big family and lots of close friends, i think he is probably a godfather to at least one and my guess is maybe to his friend Bjorne's kids, but i don't know....


----------



## Shydreamer

Hello everyone,                      So glad Alex is getting more film roles.                            It will be interesting to see him and  Charlize Theron in a film together. Also excited to see him in a comedy. He is quite funny.


----------



## jooa




----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


>



Finally, i love this interview. Thanks for sharing...
He is wearing a wedding ring !!  i know its for  his role in the movie but nevertheless i kind of panicked for a second


----------



## aerohead21

Remember when he was linked with Charlize a while back? That’d have been a hot combination of tall blondes. Can’t say I’d be against them as a couple, but from what *very little* I know of (aka follow) Charlize, I don’t think Alex is her type. She seems a bit serious for him and he, a bit more on the immature side than she’d prefer. Either way, they are both very attractive


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Ah, yes, spring of 2012, when we had those are they/aren't they dating rumors/sightings. Fun gossip times! 

So this is Alex's schedule?: finish filming THP, which should be done on December 15. Film his role in Flarsky, throw in a little time off for the holidays. Possible Golden Globes attendance on January 7, then probably off to Europe for preproduction and then filming of LDG, which will probably wrap up sometime late spring. Busy 6 months, and that's without any possible promo for the stuff he's already filmed. And who knows what other roles he's up for.


----------



## Esizzle

Lolol Alex and his shaved head and fat tummy suit. Still looks hot. I can't wait to see hot Canadian Prime Minister Alex.


----------



## audiogirl

aerohead21 said:


> Remember when he was linked with Charlize a while back? That’d have been a hot combination of tall blondes. Can’t say I’d be against them as a couple, but from what *very little* I know of (aka follow) Charlize, I don’t think Alex is her type. She seems a bit serious for him and he, a bit more on the immature side than she’d prefer. Either way, they are both very attractive


I think he is a playful goofball. But that doesn't equate to being immature. He can be quite mature and serious on serious subjects, but he's also quite witty and funny and likes to clown around. It's just a way to cope with life's pressures. Some people fret, some are oblivious, and he jokes. I can agree that they don't seem suited for each other. But that seems rooted in the way they each approach life.


----------



## VampFan

Sooo, he’s going from half shaved head to very handsome Canadian PM. Can’t wait to see that transition.


----------



## Esizzle

Charlize and Alex would be a crazy beautiful couple. I don’t think Alex will be much into dating someone with children. His lifestyle isn’t set for that.


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Enjoying a little California this week..glad to know our boy is employed. No one crushed Alex and Charlize harder back in the day than me and Bag but I have to bring the Michael K visual. Read the last graph. Yep

http://dlisted.com/2012/03/09/askars-and-charlize-theron-found-love-gay-bar/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Sooo, he’s going from half shaved head to very handsome Canadian PM. Can’t wait to see that transition.



I'm presuming a wig will be involved.


----------



## BagBerry13

scaredsquirrel said:


> Enjoying a little California this week..glad to know our boy is employed. No one crushed Alex and Charlize harder back in the day than me and Bag but I have to bring the Michael K visual. Read the last graph. Yep
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2012/03/09/askars-and-charlize-theron-found-love-gay-bar/


----------



## Kitkath70

Ah the good old days.  I remember the video of Charlize laying in the back seat of her car and Alex and her assistant in the front seat as they were driving away.


----------



## VEGASTAR

)))) I'm sorry i missed out on all that, i wasn't on this forum & wasn't aware of Alex's existance back then. So now i am curious, had you guys come to a conclusion as to weather they were dating or just friends (back in the day) ??? 
She is the most beautiful women i've ever seen. They would have made a beautiful couple but i don't think there's even a single picture of them together.. is there??? If there is someone please share


----------



## aerohead21

audiogirl said:


> I think he is a playful goofball. But that doesn't equate to being immature. He can be quite mature and serious on serious subjects, but he's also quite witty and funny and likes to clown around. It's just a way to cope with life's pressures. Some people fret, some are oblivious, and he jokes. I can agree that they don't seem suited for each other. But that seems rooted in the way they each approach life.


I don’t mean to imply he’s immature. I mean to say someone serious like Charlize might find his sense of humor immature. 

The video with the shaved head and fat suit  so cute 

Can we call that a fat suit? I think I’m fatter than that...We’ll just say that he’s rocking the dad bod.


----------



## VampFan

*Alexander Skarsgard: What’s next?*


Posted by Sarah11:31 AMNovember 29, 2017



Earlier this year, Alexander Skarsgard won an Emmy for Big Little Lies. Now, he is graduating from a supporting role to leading, as he has signed on to star in The Little Drummer Girl, the next John le Carré adaptation from the team that made The Night Manager. That miniseries, you’ll recall with appropriate cringe, won Tom Hiddleston a Golden Globe. So this is a project that comes with a trophy shine, and this time it’s superior speech-giver Skarsgard holding the spotlight. This is holdover news from last week, but I noticed it specifically because of what it says about Skarsgard’s career approach recently.

Last year, Skarsgard tried the blockbuster thing with Tarzan, and while that movie isn’t as bad as it could be, it didn’t exactly set the world on fire. But Skarsgard followed that tent pole disappointment with Big Little Lies, and an Emmy, and looking at his upcoming projects, it’s mostly character-driven indie stuff. There’s a war movie that inevitably no one will see, but there’s also a project with Jesse Eisenberg, and a tony World War II adaptation with Keira Knightley. There are also upcoming films from Jeremy Saulnier (Hold The Dark) and Duncan Jones (Mute), both of whom are stellar, you-should-be-watching-their-sh*t directors. And then he’ll return to TV in 2019 headlining his own prestige series.


It’s a trend we’ve seen before, that when the blockbuster career of an actor stalls out, they switch to indies and television to find success. Jake Gyllenhaal did it—although it can be argued that the blockbuster was the aberration and he’s been indie all along—and more recently, Armie Hammer has done it. But something about Skarsgard’s post-True Blood decisions doesn’t seem that calculated or mercenary. Maybe it’s the genre shuffling he’s done, jumping from horror—he stars in the Duffer Brothers debut feature film, Hidden—to indie coming-of-age to comedy (Zoolander 2), or maybe it’s his willingness to take supporting roles and play unflattering characters, but Skarsgard’s career trajectory reminds me more of Colin Farrell. After blockbuster disappointment, Farrell found his niche in oddball indies, became the muse of Yorgos Lanthimos, and completely reinvented himself as a character actor, and is far more interesting for it.

At this point in the cycle of his career, Skarsgard could be looking for another blockbuster project. He’s reconfigured his image with various indie film projects, he’s won an award for a supporting role on TV. Time to give film stardom another shot! Except Skarsgard has elected not to try his hand at that again. In the place where he could slot a tent pole, he’s got The Little Drummer Girl. That’s the kind of decision that makes me wonder what’s next. He’s already got a trophy, and is working with some of the most interesting directors, and is now headlining a prestige TV project. What’s next? I never, ever thought, out of everyone on True Blood, I would be what-next’ing Eric Northman, but here we are. 

Source

http://www.laineygossip.com/whats-n...rd-following-success-of-big-little-lies/48556


----------



## audiogirl

Except that he's always done Indys. It was the blockbuster that was unusual.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Except that he's always done Indys. It was the blockbuster that was unusual.



Yeah, Battleship and LOT are the outliers for him, not the norm.

And this: But something about Skarsgard’s post-True Blood decisions doesn’t seem that calculated or mercenary.

I know he's said he doesn't really have a career plan, though he doesn't want to play the same role in row (HTD and KT would be the exception to this), but I think for the most part he does take what interests him, whether that's an indie or a 'prestige' role. 

This as well:  I never, ever thought, out of everyone on True Blood, I would be what-next’ing Eric Northman, but here we are. 

Does this mean she didn't think he was talented?


----------



## Esizzle

This article is very passive aggressive. I don’t like. Regarding your last comment Buckeye, I took that to mean that the author was pleasantly surprised that out of all the actors on TB, Alex is the most famous with the biggest career.


----------



## Esizzle

Also I love all the roles and projects Alex is signing up for. With good directors and interesting storylines. These kind of prestigious and good roles will increase his profile within the industry and with the general public. Doing a big budget movie does not guarantee a good career.


----------



## VEGASTAR

The long version (over 7 min) of Alex's interview about THP to ET Canada is now on youtube


----------



## Esizzle

He is so cute! I HATE that he suggested the hair to the director. Why Alex WHYYYYY.


----------



## aerohead21

Esizzle said:


> He is so cute! I HATE that he suggested the hair to the director. Why Alex WHYYYYY.


Range. While I agree he’s a sexy man beast and that includes his hair, I have to say that most actors who are super hot feel the need to uglify themselves in order to be taken seriously. It’s really sad too because their uglified is usually pretty average and those pretty average actors with a whole lot of talent get passed up. Then the super hot actor says something stupid like how hard it is to be taken seriously because they’re beautiful. 

If/when the day Alex says this I’ll find him and *****slap him. Then ask for an autograph or something. Maybe a bite on the neck.

 all in jest people, all in jest.


----------



## aerohead21

Ahahahaha!! Nice  it edited my cussing. Seriously, I have the vocabulary of a sailor. When my husband and I first met he said he doesn’t cuss that much and I stared at him all dead eyed like, call me Bob Ross. I use cuss words the way he uses trees. We’ll just sprinkle some happy little f@&$s in here and a few s@&$s in there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> He is so cute! I HATE that he suggested the hair to the director. Why Alex WHYYYYY.



When we first saw the hair someone here commented that this look was probably his suggestion. I was 'no no no' but I knew in my heart she was correct! 



aerohead21 said:


> Range. While I agree he’s a sexy man beast and that includes his hair, I have to say that most actors who are super hot feel the need to uglify themselves in order to be taken seriously. It’s really sad too because their uglified is usually pretty average and those pretty average actors with a whole lot of talent get passed up. Then the super hot actor says something stupid like how hard it is to be taken seriously because they’re beautiful.
> 
> If/when the day Alex says this I’ll find him and *****slap him. Then ask for an autograph or something. Maybe a bite on the neck.
> 
> all in jest people, all in jest.



I do think it is 'pretty actors uglifiying themselves for art!' but he's also said vanity is death for actor. I think he thinks its fun.



aerohead21 said:


> Ahahahaha!! Nice  it edited my cussing. Seriously, I have the vocabulary of a sailor. When my husband and I first met he said he doesn’t cuss that much and I stared at him all dead eyed like, call me Bob Ross. I use cuss words the way he uses trees. We’ll just sprinkle some happy little f@&$s in here and a few s@&$s in there.



Oh, tPF definitly edits cussing , this is a 'family' forum.  But, I've noticed it's editing less that it did when I started here.

As for swearing, are you one who can use it as an art form? I have a couple of friends like that, they're just really good at swearing, I'm not in that way. I'm always rather envious.


----------



## VEGASTAR

VEGASTAR said:


> I think Alex had a lot to do with his new look!! As we all know when lead actors create their character, they also create a physical image... Alex has said this in his interviews many times... He even did this in 'The Diary of a Teenage Girl' which was a graphic novel so his character Manroe already had a look. But Alex changed it, he himself added the moustache and said that thats how he pictured the character. Actors in his status get to have a say in these things. I would't be surprised if he also has a beer belly to go with this head as Anton. I can't wait to see what kind of a character he created with this one (i mean that in a non-physical way) !



YEP,  I KNOW MY MAN  LOL
Not just the bald head but also the belly ))))


----------



## aerohead21

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, tPF definitly edits cussing , this is a 'family' forum.  But, I've noticed it's editing less that it did when I started here.
> 
> As for swearing, are you one who can use it as an art form? I have a couple of friends like that, they're just really good at swearing, I'm not in that way. I'm always rather envious.


Oh I’m a professional cusser. If someone could make a living off of it, it would be me. I can’t even watch those cooking videos without coloring the language. It’s so bad!! My daughter who is 4 has started saying those words with NO IDEA she’s not supposed to...I need to edit myself.

And Alex tries to ugly himself but part of his attractiveness isn’t physical so it doesn’t work for him.


----------



## jooa




----------



## a_sussan

A little article about the "Hummingbird project". 

https://theqpost.com/kim-nguyen-and-his-hollywood-stars/13029


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> *Oh I’m a professional cusser*. If someone could make a living off of it, it would be me. I can’t even watch those cooking videos without coloring the language. It’s so bad!! My daughter who is 4 has started saying those words with NO IDEA she’s not supposed to...I need to edit myself.
> 
> And Alex tries to ugly himself but *part of his attractiveness isn’t physical *so it doesn’t work for him.



My mother liked telling the story of one her favorite medical student interns back in her nursing student days: he was in his mid/early 20s and there were two things she was impressed by. One, even though he was from one of the wealthiest and most powerful families in the state she was in, he was always kind to everyone, whatever they did in the hospital: housekeeper, nurse, etc. And, on the rare occasion that he got mad he could swear uninterrupted for five minutes. Without repeating himself.  Mom was a preacher's kid, so the swearing part always amused me.

The 'oh, he's ugly now'  comments amused me. Alex is ridiculously good looking to me. But his personality is what's attractive, so yeah, if he really looked like Anton the initial reaction might be 'ah, he's not much' but that goofball charm would still win most everyone over.

Here's a little article from last week concerning his hand:

*Alexander Skarsgard has taken to Instagram to thank medical staff in Lachute for saving his life.*
The actor posted an image of a cut hand that suggests that his injuries were not actually life threatening. But if he wants to credit Quebec with feats of medicine, who are we to argue?
He specifically thanked “nurse Rosalie and doctor Taleb” in his Instagram post.
Skarsgard, who won an Emmy for his performance in Jean-Marc Vallée’s Big Little Lies, is in Quebec filming The Hummingbird Project, which also stars Jesse Eisenberg and Salma Hayek.
*In connection with the role, Skarsgard shaved much of his head last month in a manner reminiscent of male-pattern baldness. That haircut, one might reasonably conclude, is more injurious than whatever happened to his hand. *
It appears the movie star has visited Montreal at least once while in the province. He posted a picture of Kevin Ledo’s Leonard Cohen mural on The Main last week.
*Anyhow, next time you’re wondering what Quebec’s healthcare system has done for you and humanity, remember that it preserved the fine specimen known as Alexander Skarsgard.

http://montrealgazette.com/news/loc...lexander-skarsgard-says-quebec-saved-his-life*


----------



## Esizzle

I agree that Alex's beauty isn't just his hair, face and body. His personality and persona have a lot to do with his attractiveness too. Even when he tries to uglify himself, it doesn't quite work.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies!

From instagram today via ASN:

New behind-the-scenes pics of Alex, Jesse Eisenberg, Frank Schorpion and director Kim Nguyen filming The Hummingbird Project shared by actor Jonathan Dubsky today on instagram (December 3, 2017):







“An incredible shoot with some incredible people. Thank you to for the wonderful stories and many laughs! Can’t wait to see this one  Until next time! #the hummingbird project #jesse eisenberg #alexander skarsgard #frank schorpion #Kim Nguyen.”

-*jonathandubsky* instagram


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Remember when he was linked with Charlize a while back? That’d have been a hot combination of tall blondes. Can’t say I’d be against them as a couple, but from what *very little* I know of (aka follow) Charlize, I don’t think Alex is her type. She seems a bit serious for him and he, a bit more on the immature side than she’d prefer. Either way, they are both very attractive


 I think they'd be a hot combination but agree they seem extremely different - she has kids too and although he says he wants kids he seems pretty happy hanging with his mates and doing what he wants when he wants - but hey who knows he could surprise us all


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm presuming a wig will be involved.


you'd have to think so if they are filming straight after - boo hoo - I love Alex natural hair


----------



## loujono

scaredsquirrel said:


> Enjoying a little California this week..glad to know our boy is employed. No one crushed Alex and Charlize harder back in the day than me and Bag but I have to bring the Michael K visual. Read the last graph. Yep
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2012/03/09/askars-and-charlize-theron-found-love-gay-bar/


just read that article bwhhhaaaahhhhaaaa - so funny


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yeah, Battleship and LOT are the outliers for him, not the norm.
> 
> And this: But something about Skarsgard’s post-True Blood decisions doesn’t seem that calculated or mercenary.
> 
> I know he's said he doesn't really have a career plan, though he doesn't want to play the same role in row (HTD and KT would be the exception to this), but I think for the most part he does take what interests him, whether that's an indie or a 'prestige' role.
> 
> This as well:  I never, ever thought, out of everyone on True Blood, I would be what-next’ing Eric Northman, but here we are.
> 
> Does this mean she didn't think he was talented?



I think he just does what he likes and wants and so he should - he is not driven by accolades and hollywood and all the **** and that is one thing that is awesome about him .... his choices are great - I've liked everything he's done and the fact he does what he wants when he wants is testament to the down to earth guy he is


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Ahahahaha!! Nice  it edited my cussing. Seriously, I have the vocabulary of a sailor. When my husband and I first met he said he doesn’t cuss that much and I stared at him all dead eyed like, call me Bob Ross. I use cuss words the way he uses trees. We’ll just sprinkle some happy little f@&$s in here and a few s@&$s in there.



I cuss like a sailor too - when I lived in the UK I was nicknamed "brickie"because I swore like a tradie!!!!


----------



## Shydreamer

I remember that dlisted article. I too was shipping them. I'm not sure why. Well I'm excited to see them on screen and  during promotion for the film.


----------



## tudosimples

there is God thank you for this forum...I love Alex's work ...I do not conform that he was so close to me last year spreading tarzan and I could not go to meet him...work in hospital and the day that was by Brazil and Argentina was on call ...thank you girls for so much news and gossip and especially images ... sorry my English ... had to use the translator


----------



## Esizzle

I am counting down days to when HP wraps and Alex shaves his entire head? Will he instagram it? I am all for him wearing a wig for Flarsky.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BLL and Alex got Critic's Choice Awards noms:
*Best Supporting Actor in a Movie Made for Television or Limited Series*
Johnny Flynn – _Genius_ (National Geographic)
Benito Martinez – _American Crime _(ABC)
Alfred Molina – _Feud: Bette and Joan_ (FX)
Alexander Skarsgård – _Big Little Lies_ (HBO)
David Thewlis – _Fargo_ (FX)
Stanley Tucci – _Feud: Bette and Joan_ (FX)
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...l-1062824/item/best-reality-show-host-1062896


----------



## Santress

Congrats, Alex, and thanks, Buckeye! 

Some Wayback Wednesday pics of Alex as Kalle in *Åke and His World* (Åke och hans värld)(1984):









“Alexander Skarsgård, Martin Lindström and Gunnar Bergström listen intensively to director Allan Edwall during the recording of 'Åke and his world.'” Photo by Krister Nyman Dated: May 4, 1984

Source:  *Amazon.com*

https://www.amazon.com/Alexander-Sk...&linkCode=w00&linkId=&creativeASIN=B072QT4Z3L









 “‘Åke and his world’:  Director Allan Edwall and in front of him Alexander Skarsgård and David Boati.” Dated:  February 22, 1984

Source: * Amazon.co.uk*

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072QRZK1F?m=A1X2Q6R64HRBTL&ref_=v_sp_detail_page


----------



## Esizzle

He still makes the same facial expressions.


----------



## Zola24

Jic anyone’s interested skarsjoy on tumblr, (alexanderskarsgard_archive on ig), was actually gifted the top photo mentioned above, and she made a post about it on 3 December


----------



## aerohead21

Omg he’s so cute  little boy Alex 

And I think he picks what interests him too. Idk about Tarzan and Battleship though...those two may have been his attempts at getting his name out there...I’ve read several celebrities say that once their name is out there it’s easier to be selective about parts and the more diverse they become. Maybe he just needed to get away from the supernatural vampire shtick that brought him American fame??


----------



## a_sussan

Source: adrichi


----------



## a_sussan

Source: adrichi


----------



## a_sussan

Source:  adrichi


----------



## a_sussan

Source: adrichi


----------



## Zola24

Lv the gifs Sussan, here's another cutie 





Sce: askarsjustsoswedish


----------



## Esizzle

I have been reading The Little Drummer Girl and it’s a hard read! I have a difficult time getting into it. It’s my first time reading John La Carrè


----------



## skarsbabe

He's too cute!!


----------



## tudosimples

I did not have the opportunity to meet you on your way here in my country in 2016 during the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan (I live in another state where it occurred and also my work schedule was not compatible with the event), plus one ex-girlfriend of my older brother worked at the time on the TV channel where he participated in a program and said that he was very kind to everyone behind the scenes with everyone on the team, she was the one who took care of the dressing room where he stayed until his participation in program and said that he always said thank you for the service he received


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> I have been reading The Little Drummer Girl and it’s a hard read! I have a difficult time getting into it. It’s my first time reading John La Carrè



le Carré is a hard read, I've tried a couple of his books before and never finished them. I'll have to finish LDG though.



tudosimples said:


> I did not have the opportunity to meet you on your way here in my country in 2016 during the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan (I live in another state where it occurred and also my work schedule was not compatible with the event), plus one ex-girlfriend of my older brother worked at the time on the TV channel where he participated in a program and said that *he was very kind to everyone *behind the scenes with everyone on the team, she was the one who took care of the dressing room where he stayed until his participation in program and said that he always said thank you for the service he received



I always like hearing how kind he is.

And BLL Season 2 is a go, though I'm presuming Alex won't be back:
The worst-kept secret in Hollywood is out: _Big Little Lies_ will be back for another chapter. HBO announced the long-rumored greenlight Friday, making official what most in TV land had long expected would happen. Executive producers Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman will star, with the rest of the cast expected back as well, while director Andrea Arnold is set to direct all seven episodes. But despite the critical acclaim and big ratings for the original _Lies_, HBO programming chief Casey Bloys says a follow-up was far from a certainty. “Everybody was somewhat skeptical about doing more,” the exec says. So how did things evolve from skepticism to sequel? Vulture caught up with Bloys by phone to get the inside story on how _Big Little Lies 2_ came to be.
http://www.vulture.com/2017/12/big-little-lies-season-2-why-hbo-decided-to-renew-it.html
http://www.vulture.com/2017/12/big-little-lies-hbo-season-2-renewed.html
http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/big...se-witherspoon-david-e-kelley-hbo-1202634069/


----------



## Esizzle

Alex is always nice to everyone. People always rave about how nice of a person he is after meeting or working with him. 

They should have left BLL alone! I hope Alex makes a cameo.


----------



## ellasam

tudosimples said:


> I did not have the opportunity to meet you on your way here in my country in 2016 during the premiere of The Legend of Tarzan (I live in another state where it occurred and also my work schedule was not compatible with the event), plus one ex-girlfriend of my older brother worked at the time on the TV channel where he participated in a program and said that he was very kind to everyone behind the scenes with everyone on the team, she was the one who took care of the dressing room where he stayed until his participation in program and said that he always said thank you for the service he received




I have heard that also. Stellan said in an interview he would be so disappointed in his kids if he heard they didn’t treat people with respect on a movie set. He said it would crush him. Glad to hear Alexander took it to heart.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Alex is always nice to everyone. People always rave about how nice of a person he is after meeting or working with him.
> 
> They should have left BLL alone! I hope Alex makes a cameo.



I do wish they'd leave BLL as is, and not try to recapture what made it special. Some things don't need sequels.
As for Alex's return to BLL, according to Deadline, they're negotiating with him. Cameo? Flashbacks? Angry twin sister Terri? 

"Most of the original cast, which included Shailene Woodley, Alexander Skarsgard and Laura Dern, are expected to return, and negotiations are underway"
http://deadline.com/2017/12/big-lit...spoon-return-andrea-arnold-direct-1202222921/


----------



## Esizzle

^^ that’s great! It will be an easy job for him and everyone will tune in to watch some more Perry! I bet it’s going to be flashbacks of when Perry and Celeste met and how their relationship started


----------



## audiogirl

Esizzle said:


> I have been reading The Little Drummer Girl and it’s a hard read! I have a difficult time getting into it. It’s my first time reading John La Carrè


It's very slow. The action doesn't pick up until halfway. It's not really a typical le Carré. There's usually a lot more intrigue in typical le Carré. There are some common themes he tends to explore in most of his books. But I can't tell you that stuff without spoiling the plot.


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> le Carré is a hard read, I've tried a couple of his books before and never finished them. I'll have to finish LDG though.


I've read over 10 of his books. They are always dark and convoluted. This one has an odd structure and is very talky at first. And it's hard to figure out why they are doing things. It makes sense later, but I think the book should have been heavily edited and tightened up.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm not just saying this because Alex won't be in it... but Big Little Lies should have ended, period! It was what it was, please leave it be HBO!


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex is in negotiations for BLL season 2.  They can bring him back in 
dreams/nightmares for both Nicole and Shailene or flashbacks.  I honestly don't think it will be as good without him in it.  He brought such an intensity that the other guys just didn't have.


----------



## Esizzle

^^ we are all biased but I honestly thought that Perry/Celeste storyline was the best one out of the whole story. It’s just not going to be as good. I hope there’s a lot of Alex in it because I’ll only be watching the episodes he is in lol


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

From instagram & insta stories (via ASN):

New photos of Alex filming *The Hummingbird Project *at the Bay Adelaide Centre in Toronto, Ontario were shared today (December 8, 2017) on instagram by Aman Jot Ghotra and Anna Nishcheretova:












“The hummingbird project climax shot with Salma Hayek, Jesse Eisenberg & Alexander Skarsgard at the location. #my office #hot spot for hollywood.”

-*ghotraamanjot* instagram



“When you struggle to survive in the end of week... but Jessie is tired too❤️
And yeah, I’ve cheated on Superman today! .”










-*drago_di_solare* instagram & insta story



https://www.instagram.com/stories/drago_di_solare/

Video of Alex and Jesse filming today:



Got to see Jesse Eisenberg today (he’s the short dude who’s getting ready to exit the building). I was also mistaken for an extra on set. What a day

-*mariakoroleva* instagram


----------



## Santress

Some Flashback Friday pics also shared today (December 8, 2017) on instagram:






TBT. Finished watching big little lies last night and it reminded me of this photo of my Calvin Klein team with Alexander Skarsgard! #big little lies #alexander skarsgard

-*aquadigiovanni *instagram








Congrats to the #big little lies cast and crew on the season 2 green light but Alex is forever Eric Northman to me, been working with one of his brothers this fall as well #True Blood #alexander skarsgard #emmys #flashback friday #Colberts Party #Stache Game Strong 

-*iamadriandev* instagram


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Santress! Alex looks so cute and cuddly all wrapped up. Good thing the beanie is on.


----------



## Santress

^yw! A few more from today's filming in Toronto, Ontario (December 8, 2017):











“In Toronto, we pretend to be in NYC☺️ Waiting for the premiere of this film! #the hummingbird project #salma hayek #jesse eisenberg #alexander skarsgard

-*tlan17* instagram


----------



## skarsbabe

Video was removed  Anyone get it before it was gone?


----------



## tudosimples

updating the link of the video, because the other is unavailable


----------



## Esizzle

Some of the fan accounts have them. Here is one:



I have no idea why people post videos and pics with celebs on public accounts and then make their accounts private.


----------



## Esizzle

Lol @tudosimples jinx!! We posted the same thing at the same time


----------



## tudosimples

Esizzle said:


> Lol @tudosimples jinx!! We posted the same thing at the same time


yes, lol


----------



## Esizzle

I wonder if they’ll be shooting today as well. Anyone in downtown Toronto keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Esizzle said:


> Some of the fan accounts have them. Here is one:
> I have no idea why people post videos and pics with celebs on public accounts and then make their accounts private.


It drives me nuts when people do that. You tagged it, on your public account, and then freak out when it gets noticed. I actually understand making your account private for a bit, if you end up getting weirdos commenting on it, but the post/delete stuff is annoying.

American Film Institute picked BLL as one of its best tv shows of 2017. There'll be a luncheon honoring the picks on January 5. Perhaps something Alex might attend.
http://blog.afi.com/here-are-the-afi-awards-2017-official-selections/

ETA: Because BLL is no longer a limited series, the Producer's Guild switched its category, in the middle of voting:
Hours after HBO today greenlighted a second, seven-episode installment of _Big Little Lies,_ the Producers Guild has moved to reclassify the show’s original installment from a limited series to a drama series for the upcoming 2018 PGA Awards. The guild sent an email to members on Friday night, notifying them of the change that is re-setting the TV nominations ballot after two days of voting. The votes that have been already cast are being annulled, and TV voting for the 2018 awards is being re-started...
http://deadline.com/2017/12/big-lit...s-category-pga-awards-hbo-renewal-1202223387/


----------



## loujono

Maybe they will go more into more detail of what he did to Shailene's character and the early days of Celeste and Perry -  I agree Perry and Celeste weher the best thing about this series  


Esizzle said:


> ^^ we are all biased but I honestly thought that Perry/Celeste storyline was the best one out of the whole story. It’s just not going to be as good. I hope there’s a lot of Alex in it because I’ll only be watching the episodes he is in lol


----------



## loujono

you can definitely tell it's him, you're right he does and tbh hasn't changed his features that much - some guys really change from there younger years but Alex not so much - still the same huge blue eyes and dimpled chin


----------



## a_sussan

Source: adrichi


----------



## a_sussan

Source: adrichi


----------



## a_sussan

Source: adrichi


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Sus & Buckeye!

Wrap pic shared on instagram tonight (December 10, 2017):






That’s a wrap! Thanks for all the laughs Jesse. #thehummingbirdproject


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He got the GG nom:

*Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role in a Series, Limited Series or Motion Picture Made for Television:*
Alfred Molina, “Feud”
*Alexander Skarsgard, “Big Little Lies”*
David Thewlis, “Fargo”
David Harbour, “Stranger Things”
Christian Slater, “Mr. Robot”

*Best Television Limited Series or Motion Picture Made for Television:*
“Big Little Lies”
“Fargo”
“Feud: Bette and Joan”
“The Sinner”
“Top of the Lake: China Girl”

*Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role in a Series, Limited Series or Motion Picture Made for Television:*
Laura Dern, “Big Little Lies”
Ann Dowd, “The Handmaid’s Tale”
Chrissy Metz, “This is Us”
Michelle Pfeiffer, “The Wizard of Lies”
Shailene Woodley, “Big Little Lies”

*Best Performance by an Actress in a Limited Series or Motion Picture Made for Television:*
Jessica Biel, “The Sinner”
Nicole Kidman, “Big Little Lies”
Jessica Lange, “Feud: Bette and Joan”
Susan Sarandon, “Feud: Bette and Joan”
Reese Witherspoon, “Big Little Lies”

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/golden-globe-nominations-2018-nominees-full-list-1202634435/


----------



## Julia_W

So proud of our boy!!  He certainly deserves all of the accolades.


----------



## Santress

Congrats, Alex! Thanks, Buckeye!

More pics from filming *The Hummingbird Project*:











The True Blood star continued to wear the follicly challenged look as he shot scenes for the Kim Nyguyen film The Hummingbird Project, currently shooting in Toronto. He stars in the dramatic film alongside Salma Hayek and Jesse Eisenberg, who shot an intense scene on Monday.

Earlier in the day Skarsgard, 41, was nominated for a Golden Globe Award for his portrayal of the abusing Perry Wright on Big Little Lies.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5168737/Bald-Alexander-Skarsgard-reappears-Toronto.html
















Before learning of his Globe nom for #BigLittleLies, a bald #AlexanderSkarsgard was spotted over the weekend in #toronto shooting scenes for The Hummingbird Project alongside #jesseeisenberg & #salmahayek! #etalk








New! ️ Baldy Alexander Skarsgaard #alexanderskarsgard and gray-haired Salma Hayek #salmahayek on the shooting of The Hummingbird Project in Toronto.
The eternal bachelor, changing girls, like gloves, he is tall, slender and very nice, but with a bald crown. It's uncommon to see an actor like that, for certain it's not known why the actor decided to shave the head, most likely for the sake of filming in the film. In the meantime, we get used to the new image of handsome."


----------



## loujono

Jeez that head is all kinds of wrong - have they dyed his hair ginger??? Loving the GG noms though


----------



## chessmont

Showing my age and a little OT, I think his father Stellan is a superb actor.  I first saw him about 20+ years ago in a very sad movie with another up and coming (British?) actress. I have tried to follow his career since at least with American films


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:



















































































Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2whs8v6ik/


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.org/gallery/2whs8v6ik/


----------



## skarsbabe

I'll cry if his hair doesn't bounce back after being shaved! lol


----------



## aerohead21

skarsbabe said:


> I'll cry if his hair doesn't bounce back after being shaved! lol


Right?? Hahaha photoshop might come in handy if that’s the case


----------



## scarlet555

SO happy for his GG nomination!


----------



## skarsbabe

aerohead21 said:


> Right?? Hahaha photoshop might come in handy if that’s the case


Or just superglue that beanie to his head~ hahaa, you have no idea when he's wearing it! Adds years of youth to his look


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex got a SAG nomination as well:

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/2018-sag-award-nominations-list-nominees-1202638033/


----------



## rufus t firefly

So happy for him. The Golden Globe nod and now the SAG.


----------



## VEGASTAR

There has been so much speculation about BLL nominations during the past week with regard to the fact that it is no longer a limited series.. I am not going to be surprised if the show wins at the golden globes and some one/people object to the award due to this confusion. HBO made a statement defending the situation 3 days ago. This below interview is the latest and and kind of sums up a lot of detail..... is it true? who knows..... 


DECEMBER 13, 20176:30am PT by Michael O'Connell

*David E. Kelley Talks 'Big Little Lies' Season 2, Defends "Limited Series" Label*





Courtesy of HBO; Getty Images
"Big Little Lies"

including _THR_ TV critic Daniel Fienberg, pointed out that _Big Little Lies_' nomination for Best Limited Series (as well as mentions for leads Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon) came only days after HBO confirmed that the one-time one-off was renewed for a second season — just after the voting window closed. That timing, according to the cable giant and creator David E. Kelley, was not planned.


Big Little Lies
"_Big Little Lies_ was conceived, produced, and aired as a limited series," reads the network statement. "The implication of impropriety regarding HBO’s awards submission of _Big Little Lies_ in the Limited Series category is irresponsible and uninformed. The idea to continue the story came about only after the show aired. None of the cast or filmmakers had holdover contracts. Each deal had to be renegotiated, which is proof that no ongoing series was contemplated. Additionally, no source material beyond Liane Moriarty’s novel existed. The accusation that HBO was 'gaming the system' is baseless and undeserved."

Indeed, HBO and Kelley only recently finalized plans for another round of _Big Little Lies_. Its likely renewal had been widely discussed since the summer, but contracts, the question of how to continue the story and a search for a new director were the primary obstacles. (_American Honey_ Andrea Arnold will replace departing helmer Jean-Marc Vallée to direct all seven episodes.)

So, as it was for the Emmys, _Big Little Lies_ is technically a mini by Golden Globes standards. The Hollywood Foreign Press Association lists only two guidelines in determining a limited series — that it be "two or more episodes with a total running time of at least 150 program minutes" and that it "tell a complete, non-recurring story." The first season of _Big Little Lies_ certainly meets both those criteria, though it will find itself in the drama race for any future seasons. Of _Big Little Lies_' six Golden Globe nominations, only half technically fall in Limited races. Supporting mentions for Shailene Woodley and Emmy winners Laura Dern and Alexander Skarsgard aren't dependent on any categorization.

"We conceived a limited series and that's what we produced," Kelley said during a Tuesday interview. "It feels more right to me to reclassify going into the future than to go back and redefine what we were. I know what we were, and that's a limited series. Not only was the idea of a second season not contemplated when we began this journey, the idea was pretty prohibitive — one that we didn't consider, quite frankly."

_Big Little Lies_ has been a boon to HBO. On top of the commercial draw, more than 7 million weekly viewers when it wrapped in April, it dominated at the 2017 Emmys — winning eight top categories.

Kelley spoke with _THR_ about how they managed to get everybody back on board, the material he's working with and when he anticipates it the drama's return.

*Was your mindset when you finished that this was it?*

We were all mourning the characters. That's how over this felt. After the shoot and post, there was a period of grieving for this world we so loved. Not wanting to let go, we continued to churn our creative wheels and wonder if there could be a second season and started to explore that. [_Big Little Lies_ author] Liane Moriarty wrote a novella for where she thought it could go, and she really delivered some rich material. I dug in over the summer, but at this point it was still a long shot. None of the actors were under contract, and a lot of the producers had moved on.

*Few people probably realize how expensive and complicated it was to get the actress and the creative team back on board, considering all of the original deals had expired.*

I wouldn't say I was pessimistic about it, but I was realistic. As excited as we can get about material and a project, the business logistics have a way of entering into the process and having a life of their own. There was a ferocious tenacity of wanting to explore this, led by Nicole and Reese — who, by the way, were committed to other projects. They were unrelenting. When I was digging into the material, it could have been a moot exploration. We had no one under contract. We had no stages. Sets weren't stored. This was over. What we did have going for us was that all of the actors truly did love the series and saw potential. All the pieces started to come together in the fall. There are still a few that have yet to come through, but we're confident they will.

*What are those pieces?*

Just a few players that we want to get on board that haven't been contractually locked in. We're confident that will happen.

*Can you talk a little about Liane's involvement and the novella she put together for you?*

As much as we loved the show, it would have been a mistake to go down the road again without the material to support the decision. The nucleus of material had to be there. I had ideas for where the studio could go, but I couldn't look others in the eye and go, "I'm positive we can measure up to year one." So we went back to Liane and asked her if she had anything else to throw at us. She thought on it and turned over a novella with different directions the series could go in. It was such a rich springboard for me jump off. As the process goes, you discover if it's fertile or not — but the further I got, the more excited I became that this series had a future in it.

*Where are you in the writing now?*

I am about four episodes in. It's only a seven episode season, so I've got drafts of the first four and outlines of the remainder.

*How did you land on Andrea Arnold?*

Andrea has done incredible work in the film and documentary worlds, she's had experience with short television deadlines, but I think the piece that spoke to us most was _American Honey_. Her filmic eye is meticulous. She has a way to bring you inside characters. There's a raw authenticity about her work that struck all of us as commensurate with what we're trying to do. Having met her, I'm only more excited about having the opportunity to work with her.

*What sort of production timing are you looking at?*

We haven't quite figured it out, because we're still in the process of locking it down — but the general idea is that we'll shoot in the spring, either late-February or March. We're trying to have something locked, posted and done for the beginning of 2019.

*Are you planning many additions to the cast? *

We have a real embarrassment of riches of acting talent on this show. Managing that bench can be difficult. You want to get all of these athletes in the game. We will be adding a couple of cast members, but all of the characters we saw last year will be back and have vital roles. In terms of the scientific process of how I balance that, it's hard to break down.

*Do you look at this as a second and final chapter or are you going into this more open-minded than you did with the first?*

Well, I guess you have to say a little open-minded, because we were convinced the first one was a one-off. But we're equally convinced that season two will be it, too. [_laughs_]. Maybe not equally, but in my mind it's only one more year.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...nds-globes-limited-label-renewal-news-1066868


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> Jeez that head is all kinds of wrong - *have they dyed his hair ginger?*?? Loving the GG noms though



Brown. I noticed that at the LV show. Perhaps to continue to try and make him more unattractive? Still not working!



chessmont said:


> Showing my age and a little OT, I think his father Stellan is a superb actor.  I first saw him about 20+ years ago in a *very sad movie with another up and coming (British?) actress*. I have tried to follow his career since at least with American films



Breaking the Waves with Emily Watson? From 1996?



rufus t firefly said:


> So happy for him. The Golden Globe nod and now the SAG.



I'm happy with SAG because, like the Emmys, this is his peers. And I didn't realize he was eligible until an article from a few days ago. The categories/criteria for the tv awards from all the associations/guilds can be very confusing



VEGASTAR said:


> There has been so much speculation about BLL nominations during the past week with regard to the fact that it is no longer a limited series.. I am not going to be surprised if the show wins at the golden globes and* some one/people object to the award due to this confusion. *HBO made a statement defending the situation 3 days ago. This below interview is the latest and and kind of sums up a lot of detail..... *is it true*? who knows.....
> 
> DECEMBER 13, 20176:30am PT by Michael O'Connell
> *David E. Kelley Talks 'Big Little Lies' Season 2, Defends "Limited Series" Label*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of HBO; Getty Images
> "Big Little Lies"
> 
> including _THR_ TV critic Daniel Fienberg, pointed out that _Big Little Lies_' nomination for Best Limited Series (as well as mentions for leads Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon) came only days after HBO confirmed that the one-time one-off was renewed for a second season — just after the voting window closed. That timing, according to the cable giant and creator David E. Kelley, was not planned.
> Big Little Lies
> "_Big Little Lies_ was conceived, produced, and aired as a limited series," reads the network statement. "The implication of impropriety regarding HBO’s awards submission of _Big Little Lies_ in the Limited Series category is irresponsible and uninformed. The idea to continue the story came about only after the show aired. None of the cast or filmmakers had holdover contracts. Each deal had to be renegotiated, which is proof that no ongoing series was contemplated. Additionally, no source material beyond Liane Moriarty’s novel existed. The accusation that HBO was 'gaming the system' is baseless and undeserved."
> 
> Indeed, HBO and Kelley only recently finalized plans for another round of _Big Little Lies_. Its likely renewal had been widely discussed since the summer, but contracts, the question of how to continue the story and a search for a new director were the primary obstacles. (_American Honey_ Andrea Arnold will replace departing helmer Jean-Marc Vallée to direct all seven episodes.)
> 
> So, as it was for the Emmys, _Big Little Lies_ is technically a mini by Golden Globes standards. The Hollywood Foreign Press Association lists only two guidelines in determining a limited series — that it be "two or more episodes with a total running time of at least 150 program minutes" and that it "tell a complete, non-recurring story." The first season of _Big Little Lies_ certainly meets both those criteria, though it will find itself in the drama race for any future seasons. Of _Big Little Lies_' six Golden Globe nominations, only half technically fall in Limited races. Supporting mentions for Shailene Woodley and Emmy winners Laura Dern and Alexander Skarsgard aren't dependent on any categorization.
> ...
> _Big Little Lies_ has been a boon to HBO. On top of the commercial draw, more than 7 million weekly viewers when it wrapped in April, it dominated at the 2017 Emmys — winning eight top categories.
> 
> Kelley spoke with _THR_ about how they managed to get everybody back on board, the material he's working with and when he anticipates it the drama's return.
> 
> *...*
> I am about four episodes in. It's only a seven episode season, so I've got drafts of the first four and outlines of the remainder.
> 
> *How did you land on Andrea Arnold?*
> 
> Andrea has done incredible work in the film and documentary worlds, she's had experience with short television deadlines, but I think the piece that spoke to us most was _American Honey_. Her filmic eye is meticulous. She has a way to bring you inside characters. There's a raw authenticity about her work that struck all of us as commensurate with what we're trying to do. Having met her, I'm only more excited about having the opportunity to work with her.
> 
> *What sort of production timing are you looking at?*
> 
> We haven't quite figured it out, because we're still in the process of locking it down — but the general idea is that we'll shoot in the spring, either late-February or March. We're trying to have something locked, posted and done for the beginning of 2019.
> 
> *Are you planning many additions to the cast? *
> 
> We have a real embarrassment of riches of acting talent on this show. Managing that bench can be difficult. You want to get all of these athletes in the game. We will be adding a couple of cast members, but all of the characters we saw last year will be back and have vital roles. In terms of the scientific process of how I balance that, it's hard to break down.
> 
> *Do you look at this as a second and final chapter or are you going into this more open-minded than you did with the first?*
> 
> Well, I guess you have to say a little open-minded, because we were convinced the first one was a one-off. But we're equally convinced that season two will be it, too. [_laughs_]. Maybe not equally, but in my mind it's only one more year.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...nds-globes-limited-label-renewal-news-1066868



As pointed out in the article for some of the categories the first season is still eligible for even if they'd known at nomination time, since the second season isn't a continuation of the same primary storyline. As for being annoyed with HBO on the timing, it's not as if BLL is the first limited series to do this, I think Downton Abbey did as well, as well a few others which I'm too lazy to go look for. And HBO could have held off on the announcement until right before shooting. But I do think they tried to maximize the awards for S1 under the limited series, but if they've played the game, they've played it well.

As for this: "but all of the characters we saw last year will be back and have vital roles. " Still want to know if Alex as Perry is included in this.


----------



## chessmont

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Breaking the Waves with Emily Watson? From 1996?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is the one!  It was an amazing movie and so tragic....


----------



## audiogirl

That's a tough crowd to compete against for the SAG award. But I am so happy for the nomination. It's great that he's gotten so much well deserved recognition.

As for the fuss about whether it is now a series, it wasn't when it filmed or aired. They hadn't intended it to be. That seems to me like an easy distinction.


----------



## Blue Irina

Golden Globe AND SAG nominations?


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies! Congrats on the SAG nom, Alex! 

More photos of Alex, Jesse Eisenberg and Salma Hayek filming *The Hummingbird Project* (December 8, 2017, Toronto, Ontario).







Source: *Vikaskanoje9* Facebook:  “It’s Jesse Eisenberg at work today! The guy from Facebook movie #Jesse Eisenberg #Facebook movie.”



via *JesseE_club* twitter


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex arriving at *LAX* today (December 15, 2017):



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010B1513394782979995


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010B1513394782979995


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yeah, he shaved it all off! And he's got scruff.
But that looks like he's checking in, to leave, and not arriving.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Is it 2008 all over again  yeeeahhh the Generation Kill look is back. Looking hot  & like he hasn't aged a day since 2008.
When are we ever going to see him around his apartment in New York? Why is he in LA...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Maybe he was in LA for work-related stuff? Hopefully he'll have a couple of weeks off before heading to LA for awards stuff and then off for LDG.
His apartment-he buys this expensive apartment in August, and then he's never there. And he's not going to be there the beginning of next year because of LDG. This amuses me for some reason.

December 15, 2017 9:45AM PT
*TV’s Most Meaningful Deaths of 2017*
“Big Little Lies” — Perry Wright
It’s a credit to actor Alexander Skarsgard that he could make viewers sympathize on any level with Perry Wright. Skarsgard’s performance allowed us to see a violently conflicted man who was tortured by his inability to control his base impulses to batter his wife, played by Nicole Kidman. Perry met his end by being shoved down a steep flight of stairs by another woman who was triggered by seeing him raise a hand to his wife in public. As he tumbled to his death, there was relief but also sadness for the fact that a horrific cycle of violence that could only be broken with more violence. It’s no wonder Kidman and Skarsgard both garnered Emmys and have been soaking up more nominations for their work.
http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/201...black-this-is-us-1202640183/#article-comments


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010B1513394782979995




I hate to say this but he looks EXACTLY like my brother who is in the army!!!!!!


----------



## skarsbabe

IT'S OVER!!!!  Fresh start Alex is back!!


----------



## MooCowmoo

I really wanna rub his head so bad.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I really wanna rub his head so bad.....



Get in line!


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Get in line!



Happy to be last.....I'll get 'quality' time [emoji12]


----------



## VEGASTAR

He seems to be in Sweden partying with friends


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> He seems to be in Sweden partying with friends


It also appears that his sister, Eija, and her boyfriend got married maybe yesterday.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> It also appears that his sister, Eija, and her boyfriend got married maybe yesterday.


I think they got engaged


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> I think they got engaged


Traditions may be different in Sweden, but they posted a picture with both of them wearing gold bands.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Traditions may be different in Sweden, but they posted a picture with both of them wearing gold bands.


Yes i saw the picture. Very sweet picture by the way  Gold bands on both hands mean engagement in Sweden. The bride gets a diamond at the wedding... Also their friends have written down that they got engaged on IG... so i assumed they got engaged.... but i understand why you thought different... different traditions indeed


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Yep, my American bf in uni moved to Sweden post college, then happened to be in NYC at one point when I was living there, and had that band. He explained that was just engagement but NYC was apparently his ‘what happen in..’ zone. I wasn’t buying the pass off, but yes, men get rings when engaged. I’m sure all of our Swedish posters can weigh in to give accuracy.


----------



## ellasam

scaredsquirrel said:


> Yep, my American bf in uni moved to Sweden post college, then happened to be in NYC at one point when I was living there, and had that band. He explained that was just engagement but NYC was apparently his ‘what happen in..’ zone. I wasn’t buying the pass off, but yes, men get rings when engaged. I’m sure all of our Swedish posters can weigh in to give accuracy.



I’ve heard that ! The girl gets the diamond at the wedding, also the father doesn’t walk her down the aisle, totally different from the US!!


----------



## tudosimples

I saw a video of Eija in his engagement in an instagram of fans of Alex, where he appears super fast, but with sad / depressed appearance ... deep inside alone


----------



## ellasam

tudosimples said:


> I saw a video of Eija in his engagement in an instagram of fans of Alex, where he appears super fast, but with sad / depressed appearance ... deep inside alone




Where is it?  Probably he is sad because almost all his younger siblings are with someone and he can’t seem to find anyone.


----------



## jooa

People, he is, for sure, tired, exhausted and has jet-lag. He arrived in Stokholm on Saturday, I'm sure he was on the verge of proper functioning yesterday. My jet-lag lasts for almost a week and it gets worse every day until it's gone.

Besides, even the most happy, cheerful and smiling person during the day has moments when a smile doesn't take place on his face, when he looks thoughtful, maybe even sad. And that was how many seconds of Alex' day? 10?


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> People, he is, for sure, tired, exhausted and has jet-lag. He arrived in Stokholm on Saturday, I'm sure he was on the verge of proper functioning yesterday. My jet-lag lasts for almost a week and it gets worse every day until it's gone.




Yep!  Just saw it , that was my first guess after viewing it jet lag. My jet lag last for days even after a ton of sleep.


----------



## skarsbabe

Can someone share the video or which instagram it is under?


----------



## VEGASTAR

skarsbabe said:


> Can someone share the video or which instagram it is under?


Alexanderskarsgardrussia posted the video on IG .


----------



## a_sussan

The video is here.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks more exhausted than sad. Considering the long hours he's probably worked on set the last few months, the trip from Canada to LA to Stockholm and then probably staying up and talking to friends/family he's got to be beyond tired. Maybe he can sleep until the GGs.


----------



## tudosimples

just to explain I use the translator to write, and I wrote tired / exhausted, but not always the Portuguese translation (BR) is the same as what I really want to express in English, I believe it is different ways of interpreting in languages,
(now I asked for help for my son to be able to write without the help of the translator, I did not want to annoy them either of you, sorry if it went wrong what I wrote)


----------



## loujono

I don't think he is sad I'd say he is exhausted after months of working and then back to LA and then to Sweden - he'd have a tonne of people who want to see him - he'd still be flat out - I know when I have worked weeks straight at a time you go on auto pilot until you crash - he'll probably do that in a few days and go into winter hibernation  Hair is looking amazeballs by the way


----------



## aerohead21

I’ll help him sleep. I’m quite cuddly and soft. He’ll fall asleep on me in no time


----------



## OHVamp

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays tPF Skarsgard Fans


----------



## Santress

Happy Holidays! Merry Christmas! Feliz Navidad! God Jul! Joyeux Noël! Fröhliche Weihnachten! Buon Natale! Mo'adim Lesimkha! Feliz Natal! Gleðileg Jól! Happy Christmas!

Wishing everyone a beautiful holiday season! ⛄☕ 




I was wrapping up presents, a job that I hate, drinking and  thinking “some help would be great” - when then in a twinkling I heard from the roof, a slip-slide and a thump and a cuss word to boot. As I muttered “what the hell?” and was turning around, in off the fire escape Skarsgard came with a bound. His eyes how they twinkled, his overbite how charming, his head was shaved tho which was kind of alarming. He spoke not a word but got straight to his work, wrapped all my gifts, then turned with a smirk. It took me a minute, I’ll admit I was slow, getting why his big forehead was sporting a bow. But eventually I realized, to my heartfelt delight, it was going to be a damn Merry Christmas, and a very goodnight…






….here comes Santa Claus! And he’s hot enough to melt the snow off your driveway. In January. In Winnipeg. 






….let’s skip the ornaments and just go with lights this year. I wanna be able to see the tree.






“He was long, lean and leggy, the world’s tallest elf, and I squee’ed when I saw him, in spite of myself….”






….thank you Sweden. You give the absolute best gifts. 






Pucker up mister. 

http://canadianbeaversloveaskars.tumblr.com/post/105679848336/pucker-up-mister


----------



## Santress

….I want this more than I wanted a Barbie beauty salon.






Best….christmas….ever.







You want a kiss on the lips? Oh Mr.Skarsgard, I couldn’t possibly….






Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! -  love, Alex and Muffin.  My most lifted (and cropped image). I’m looking at you BuzzFeed.


----------



## Santress

Wherever you are and however you celebrate…

Merry Skarsmas ️ to you! ❄️☃️

The Library ❤️


----------



## SWlife

All that was worth all the quiet days preceding it. 
Thanks, Santress!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

New Alex Interview in *EMPIRE *Magazine (February 2018)!








*The Future Sound of Berlin*

We spoke to Alexander Skarsgård on set in Berlin, after a fight scene, on 25 November 2016.

*Five fast facts about new Berlin-set sci-fi Mute from star Alexander Skarsgård

1. SKARSGÅRD'S CHARACTER HAS BEEN MUTE SINCE CHILDHOOD*

"Leo [Beiler] was in a boating accident, and his vocal cords were severed when he was nine. He could have had an operation to save his voice, but his Amish mom basically said, 'God will heal Leo.' For his entire adolescence, he was waiting for God to heal him. He didn't learn sign language because, well, why would he? He was like, 'God will heal me any day now.' He has a sense of abandonment, trying to find his place in the world."

*2. LEO IS A FISH-OUT-OF-WATER*

"Leo left the Amish community when he was in his early 20s bringing only one suitcase and one suit with him [to Berlin]. He doesn't have any
contact with his mom anymore. She kind of disowned him. But, in an odd way, he's still holding on to the Amish culture he grew up in. He's in Berlin, thirty
years from now, living between a nightclub and a brothel."

*3. GERMANY IS NO LONGER IN THE EU*

"The euro is gone, and they're back to the Deutschmark. They have celebrities on their money, like Claudia Schiffer and David Hasselhoff. Duncan [Jones, director] has taken the whole notion of celebrity culture and mixed it in with the idea of a society run by corporations. Which, in effect, we have now in the United States."

*4. THE FUTURE WILL BE RUN BY BIG BUSINESS*

"In the movie's future, we have militarised corporations that you have to subscribe to. They provide everything, from food to housing and everything in between. For example, one is called Volkea -- a hybrid of Volvo and IKEA. They have militarised units out on the streets -- sales reps for their corporation, scanning people to see if they're subscribers or not. They're way more powerful than the government. It's not that far-fetched, unfortunately. I mean, it's incredibly scary, but I really think we're headed towards a plutocracy."

*5. IT'S A DETECTIVE STORY - WITHOUT A DETECTIVE*

"Leo's not a professional detective. He's just trying to find his girlfriend, Naadirah [played by Seyneb Saleh]. The last time he saw her, she was very emotional, talking about leaving Berlin. He thought she was breaking up with him -- but the next morning she was gone. Did she just take off? Did she dump him -- or did something happen to her?"

Mute is on Netflix in 2018.

Source: The Library's digital scans from *EMPIRE* Magazine (February 2018)
Article by *Damon Wise*, The Library's transcription


----------



## SWlife

The show sounds fascinating, in a scary way.


----------



## OHVamp

Looking forward to this movie.


----------



## jojo518

Hi Everyone....just found this forum......love reading all the comments.....I'm a huge Alex fan and love all his works.  It so nice to see someone as talented as him getting all these different rolls.  I'm currently watching War on Everyone and it makes me laugh.  He has astounding talent......


----------



## jojo518

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks more exhausted than sad. Considering the long hours he's probably worked on set the last few months, the trip from Canada to LA to Stockholm and then probably staying up and talking to friends/family he's got to be beyond tired. Maybe he can sleep until the GGs.


I agree....he's working too hard......


----------



## ellasam

Oh God..... he’s back with Alexa


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ellasam said:


> Oh God..... he’s back with Alexa



Hmmm...source?


----------



## callan23

wait what?


FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hmmm...source?


wait what?


----------



## callan23

ok yep just seen it online. he's on camera behind nick grimshaw whose on vacay with alexa and pals. wow. this guy... so sad


----------



## Kitkath70

Where did you see it online?


----------



## aerohead21

Ok I’m a crappy web surfer but I looked up what I could about that vacation and I couldn’t see any pictures with him, even a reflection, hiding in the background. Link please? More info?


----------



## callan23




----------



## Kitkath70

That's Alex and Alexa is there.  Not so sure about them actually being back together.  They really haven't been in the same place together for about 6 months.  I don't think she would have told Chelsea Handler about being single and coming out of a two year relationship recently if they were trying to work it out.

Can you give a source or where you saw this?  Is it a screen cap from a video?


----------



## aerohead21

Do we have any more info on that pic? I can’t do an image search


----------



## callan23

i saw it on another forum. no other details provided. do you guys think it is really a coincidence? i doubt it
maybe he's lonely and desperate or they really can't stay apart. not sure why i bother caring or staying up to date on this.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> That's Alex and Alexa is there.  Not so sure about them actually being back together.  They really haven't been in the same place together for about 6 months.  I don't think she would have told Chelsea Handler about being single and coming out of a two year relationship recently if they were trying to work it out.
> 
> Can you give a source or where you saw this?  Is it a screen cap from a video?




 I hope it’s a coincidence because he likes to go here, God , I hope so. I just put two and two together , no pics of them together, but you never know. I hoping they’re not back together, her friends just love posting pics of him. Last I heard she was back with Turner. Let’s hope so!


----------



## aerohead21

I can’t imagine it’s coincidental. We also know this is kind of his MO with women via his history with Kate Bosworth.


----------



## callan23

very slim almost non existent chance this is a coincidence. i don't buy it. its not LA or NYC that might make sense. this is far away and required plans and reservations. really surprised they seem to be a thing again. makes zero sense unless he just presents such a manufactured persona for his career and is privately kind of a deuche . that or he's having a midlife lonely man crisis and she's familiar and comfortable.


----------



## Kitkath70

Not saying it's a coincidence.  I'm sure if he's there it has to do with her and her friends.  Maybe they miss each other.  Maybe that are staying friendly.  It just seems a large step to say they are back together already.  I've been in relationships where you go back and forth a few times before it's over for good. Still care about the person, but it just doesn't work out. I don't think you can put desperate and Alex in the same sentence.  He would have no problem finding willing and eager partners.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I can’t imagine it’s coincidental. We also know this is kind of his MO with women via his history with Kate Bosworth.


Ugggg!!! You are so right! I was just hoping! She is such a narcissist,  God I wish he would grow up. He was in Sweden , one picture, and that just happens to be because his sister got engaged. He shows up in Mauritius, basically the middle of nowhere, and pictures surface........ by Alexa’s friends. Wow!!!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

You are the company you keep. And that Chung for me is trash so her friends.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, he needs to step away from people who are famewhores...even if it’s their friends who are famewhores.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

He does not want to step away. He is like them in the end


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> You are the company you keep. And that Chung for me is trash so her friends.



Unfortunately, this is true.  Maybe it’s just a hook up, long way to travel for that though. Time will tell.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

He is there alone with her friends and her. It’s not a coincidence but a planned holiday


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> He is there alone with her friends and her. It’s not a coincidence but a planned holiday


He can do so much better


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Not so sure he can. All his friends are in Stockolm. He preferred those trashy persons.


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Not so sure he can. All his friends are in Stockolm. He preferred those trashy persons.



Well that’s just sad. I wonder what his friends and family think about him following her and her crappy friends around the globe? I’ve been to Stockholm many times, there’s beautiful people there! Come on Alex!!!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

He have said many things that now sound like huge lies to me. He is an actor but he could have taken his mouth shut when claiming he hates cigarettes’ smell and he does not like narcistic people.
Because those persons he is with are persosn he claimed to avoid


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> He have said many things that now sound like huge lies to me. He is an actor but he could have taken his mouth shut when claiming he hates cigarettes’ smell and he does not like narcistic people.
> Because those persons he is with are persosn he claimed to avoid


I was just thinking the same thing!!  He says he hates cigarette smoke, I don’t think there’s any pictures of her without one in her hand. Hell, he had to hold her purse at the met gala so she could smoke! And there is no bigger narcissist than her!!


----------



## callan23

ScandiGirl83 said:


> He have said many things that now sound like huge lies to me. He is an actor but he could have taken his mouth shut when claiming he hates cigarettes’ smell and he does not like narcistic people.
> Because those persons he is with are persosn he claimed to avoid


agreed. he is not who he pretends to be. he is shallow, and loves attention. he is who he surrounds himself with. end of story.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

You should check Pixie’s and Grimashw’Ig stories. He appears here and there.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Yes i have been watching them for the past 2 hours... they are on a roll...constant live videos one after the the other... you can see him very clearly in one, not so clearly in others. Its funny but although you dont see him you can hear him talking in the video with just the feet ...


----------



## ScandiGirl83

The video has been posted on IG. BUt without saying with who he is


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes i have been watching them for the past 2 hours... they are on a roll...constant live videos one after the the other... you can see him very clearly in one, not so clearly in others. Its funny but although you dont see him you can hear him talking in the video with just the feet ...



Where are they? I can’t find any, I guess I’m not looking on the right Instagram!  Where’s the one with the feet?!?!,


----------



## a_sussan

https://sendvid.com/389lmh7m

Looks like Alex
Nick Grimshaw IG


----------



## ScandiGirl83

It’s him. For sure. Check all the IG stories from Pixie and Grimshaw and Feefeh. You can hear also the voice


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> New Alex Interview in *EMPIRE *Magazine (February 2018)!
> 
> View attachment 3917488
> View attachment 3917489
> View attachment 3917490
> View attachment 3917491
> View attachment 3917492
> 
> 
> *The Future Sound of Berlin*
> 
> We spoke to Alexander Skarsgård on set in Berlin, after a fight scene, on 25 November 2016.
> 
> *Five fast facts about new Berlin-set sci-fi Mute from star Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> 1. SKARSGÅRD'S CHARACTER HAS BEEN MUTE SINCE CHILDHOOD*
> 
> "Leo [Beiler] was in a boating accident, and his vocal cords were severed when he was nine. He could have had an operation to save his voice, but his Amish mom basically said, 'God will heal Leo.' For his entire adolescence, he was waiting for God to heal him. He didn't learn sign language because, well, why would he? He was like, 'God will heal me any day now.' He has a sense of abandonment, trying to find his place in the world."
> 
> *2. LEO IS A FISH-OUT-OF-WATER*
> 
> "Leo left the Amish community when he was in his early 20s bringing only one suitcase and one suit with him [to Berlin]. He doesn't have any
> contact with his mom anymore. She kind of disowned him. But, in an odd way, he's still holding on to the Amish culture he grew up in. He's in Berlin, thirty
> years from now, living between a nightclub and a brothel."
> 
> *3. GERMANY IS NO LONGER IN THE EU*
> 
> "The euro is gone, and they're back to the Deutschmark. They have celebrities on their money, like Claudia Schiffer and David Hasselhoff. Duncan [Jones, director] has taken the whole notion of celebrity culture and mixed it in with the idea of a society run by corporations. Which, in effect, we have now in the United States."
> 
> *4. THE FUTURE WILL BE RUN BY BIG BUSINESS*
> 
> "In the movie's future, we have militarised corporations that you have to subscribe to. They provide everything, from food to housing and everything in between. For example, one is called Volkea -- a hybrid of Volvo and IKEA. They have militarised units out on the streets -- sales reps for their corporation, scanning people to see if they're subscribers or not. They're way more powerful than the government. It's not that far-fetched, unfortunately. I mean, it's incredibly scary, but I really think we're headed towards a plutocracy."
> 
> *5. IT'S A DETECTIVE STORY - WITHOUT A DETECTIVE*
> 
> "Leo's not a professional detective. He's just trying to find his girlfriend, Naadirah [played by Seyneb Saleh]. The last time he saw her, she was very emotional, talking about leaving Berlin. He thought she was breaking up with him -- but the next morning she was gone. Did she just take off? Did she dump him -- or did something happen to her?"
> 
> Mute is on Netflix in 2018.
> 
> Source: The Library's digital scans from *EMPIRE* Magazine (February 2018)
> Article by *Damon Wise*, The Library's transcription



Thanks for the article. I do wish Netflix would give some sort of release info on this. And on HLD. And we'll see the Tumi commercial. And The Aftermath.




Kitkath70 said:


> Not saying it's a coincidence.  I'm sure if he's there it has to do with her and her friends.  Maybe they miss each other.  Maybe that are staying friendly.  It just seems a large step to say they are back together already.  *I've been in relationships where you go back and forth a few times before it's over for good. Still care about the person, but it just doesn't work out*. I don't think you can put desperate and Alex in the same sentence.  He would have no problem finding willing and eager partners.



I had hoped after this summer that they'd figured out they weren't a good romantic couple. You were together for a year and a 1/2, you break up, you get back together after a month and then for the next 7 months barely see each other, even when on the same continent. And they both seemed fine with being single. Well, I'm presuming she seemed fine, since I didn't really pay attention to her after the breakup.  It really does seem out of the blue, because he's been busy, and not where she was (I'm presuming). Dude, don't go all  Chris Evans on me, where you keep breaking up/making up with her. So let's hope they figure this out quickly.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

They have always been friends. When they announced the breakup it was a kind of fake as I’m sure they were just a PR couple.
I think they have always been in touch. When that photo with Hitt surfaced last week I was sure. And as usual her friends have posted him once again.
He used to say he loves his privacy... but still hangs out with non private at all persons. They are just disgusting.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Where are they? I can’t find any, I guess I’m not looking on the right Instagram!  Where’s the one with the feet?!?!,


Its on Nick's IG. I just checked, Its the 9'th live video. Its 4_5 people sitanding up just feet showing and Alex while sitting on his chair is talking and you can hear him.


----------



## VEGASTAR

a_sussan said:


> https://sendvid.com/389lmh7m
> 
> Looks like Alex
> Nick Grimshaw IG


I don't know how to download these live vids. How did you do it?


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Its on Nick's IG. I just checked, Its the 9'th live video. Its 4_5 people sitanding up just feet showing and Alex while sitting on his chair is talking and you can hear him.


Thanks!  Found it!


----------



## aerohead21

We went through almost an IDENTICAL conversation to this when he was with the Bos. Literally, it’s like deja vu. He gets with and breaks up with and gets back with a person who is all over social media to the point she’s described as a famewhore. All these reports, photos, and videos came out showing they were seeing each other even though it was all a game. How much of the “break up” was Emmy pushing? Who called that one??? And now we have GG and SAG coming up...he’s stepping up in his career but his professional life is not congruent with his private life. If he wants to have the private life he says he wants he needs to get away from famewhores...that or...sorry I’m an American...guilt by association. If we can’t take your word, we can only go by the images her friends are posting.

Then again, one thing we’ve heard him say is that he’s a sucker for love.


----------



## Kitkath70

I can't find any of their videos on IG.  Oh well.  I'm just taking this as an opportunity to check one more place off the list of Where in the World Alex is.  If he starts following her again on Instagram, then we have a problem


----------



## ellasam

I think he likes the attention. He’s an actor , they crave it!! I think she and her friends are extremely immature, but maybe that’s just me! Where’s the video where you can hear him talking? I can’t find it.


----------



## Julia_W

You will find it in @nicholasgrimshaw stories. You only see feet but you can hear Alex’s voice in the background.  

Whatever is or isn’t going on with Alex and Alexa, I just hope he can be happy.


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> That's Alex and Alexa is there.  Not so sure about them actually being back together.  They really haven't been in the same place together for about 6 months.  I don't think she would have told Chelsea Handler about being single and coming out of a two year relationship recently if they were trying to work it out.
> 
> Can you give a source or where you saw this?  Is it a screen cap from a video?



but wasn't that a while ago that she mentioned she was single, maybe they weren't working it out then but it has happened really recently - I'm thinking that maybe she got in touch to congratulate him on the emmy win and noms and maybe they caught up and realized there was still something there - is she perfect for him - who knows, I don't think any of us should judge - only they know what happened between them - it is a shame that some of her friends are idiots and like the spotlight but that's also his choice if he wants to be there - we also need to remember Alex likes a good party and drink like the rest of them - good luck to them if it makes them happy - I actually have been following her for a while and whilst I wouldn't say I am a fan - she also seems to work hard and maybe it suits their lifestyle - he will be based in the UK for a while too


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Ugggg!!! You are so right! I was just hoping! She is such a narcissist,  God I wish he would grow up. He was in Sweden , one picture, and that just happens to be because his sister got engaged. He shows up in Mauritius, basically the middle of nowhere, and pictures surface........ by Alexa’s friends. Wow!!!


it did seem obvious when Grimshaw was posting the stand out socks and then there is also a post on AC insta with the same socks - little tit bits and teasers - but hey at least we are getting to see some Alex and that's always a bonus - he'll be tanned for the globes next week


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> You will find it in @nicholasgrimshaw stories. You only see feet but you can hear Alex’s voice in the background.
> 
> Whatever is or isn’t going on with Alex and Alexa, I just hope he can be happy.


agreed - happiness is all that matters


----------



## loujono

callan23 said:


> very slim almost non existent chance this is a coincidence. i don't buy it. its not LA or NYC that might make sense. this is far away and required plans and reservations. really surprised they seem to be a thing again. makes zero sense unless he just presents such a manufactured persona for his career and is privately kind of a deuche . that or he's having a midlife lonely man crisis and she's familiar and comfortable.


privately a douche -  hahahaaaaa - I hope not - I think there is obviously something in her that he sees and vice versa - we all have a good and bad points - it is just she is plastered all over social media dancing and drinking like a looney - seen my fair share of Alex videos doing that too!!! It is just a shame about her friends - he obviously sees through that


----------



## Askarbb

loujono said:


> but wasn't that a while ago that she mentioned she was single, maybe they weren't working it out then but it has happened really recently - I'm thinking that maybe she got in touch to congratulate him on the emmy win and noms and maybe they caught up and realized there was still something there - is she perfect for him - who knows, I don't think any of us should judge - only they know what happened between them - it is a shame that some of her friends are idiots and like the spotlight but that's also his choice if he wants to be there - we also need to remember Alex likes a good party and drink like the rest of them - good luck to them if it makes them happy - I actually have been following her for a while and whilst I wouldn't say I am a fan - she also seems to work hard and maybe it suits their lifestyle - he will be based in the UK for a while too


You keep talking as if you know him personally to know that’s what happened. The Emmys was a while ago. I would lean more towards they hange around the same circle of friends so of course at some point they will run into each other. Alexa ran into her ex Alex Turner and everyone tried saying they were back together as well. I am not making anymore of this than what it is. Him being social with friends. You keep putting blame on her friends. If you followed her for a while now you should be able to see how narcissistic she is. How she is always throwing little hints. So..... she is exactly like her friends. I don’t know how anyone could be happy with the break up make up game. If he is he definitely isn’t the person I became a fan of (the opposite of what his actions show) . I am a big believer in if people are playing the break up make up game they aren’t going to last. Hardly ever (I am sure there are exceptions) when people break up and make up do they ever last.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

@Askarbb I thinke he is definitely not the person he showed to be. 
He is with these narcistics and trashy people. So you can’t be better than them. If not you could not share a walk with them.


----------



## VEGASTAR

New live videos guys... under the waterfall, jumping down into water, monkey watching etc... Alex can be heard although not seen (so far, the vids just started they may be more )...


----------



## VEGASTAR

I cant believe they are still there. They went there like 4 or 5 days before NYE  This may be the longest I've seen Alex stay in one place while holidaying.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Usually he stays a week. He arrived on Friday I’d said and today it’s Thursday. 
Besides there are not many flights. Just 2 for London. One at 8 am. The second one  is set for this late evening. I think he will leave today because he is supposed to be in LA for Globes


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> ... and realized there was still something there - is she perfect for him - who knows, I don't think any of us should judge - only they know what happened between them - it is a shame that some of her friends are idiots and like the spotlight but that's also his choice if he wants to be there - we also need to remember Alex likes a good party and drink like the rest of them - good luck to them if it makes them happy - I actually have been following her for a while and whilst I wouldn't say I am a fan - she also seems to work hard and maybe it suits their lifestyle - *he will be based in the UK for a while too*



Do you mean filming for LDG? They'll definitely be filming in England, but when and for how long? There'll be other European filming locations for this as well.
Regarding Little Drummer Girl: Having finished it over the weekend, Gadi/Joseph is definitely a role for his skill set, though he doesn't look at all like Gadi, and Gadi's looks are part of the plot. I'll be interested in seeing how they work with that.
In the book Gadi's basically a co-lead with Kurtz, so if they keep that in the series Alex may have more time off, even with a several month shoot.


----------



## callan23

you are your crowd. i honestly think he is far more narcissistic and shallow than the image he tries so hard to project. he's not deep at all. wouldn't it be nice to be on a vacation from hollywood and work etc without documenting everything to post online? he is a phony. its fine that he doesn't want to grow up or marry and have kids etc if he wants to live his free time like a 20 year old go ahead. we know thats who he is at this point. kinda of a sad life it seems though.


----------



## ellasam

callan23 said:


> you are your crowd. i honestly think he is far more narcissistic and shallow than the image he tries so hard to project. he's not deep at all. wouldn't it be nice to be on a vacation from hollywood and work etc without documenting everything to post online? he is a phony. its fine that he doesn't want to grow up or marry and have kids etc if he wants to live his free time like a 20 year old go ahead. we know thats who he is at this point. kinda of a sad life it seems though.


I would agree your known by the company you keep. He’s an actor you would have to be somewhat of a narcissist to do that job. But nowhere near the narcissist she is, posting every single aspect of her life on social media. Who are the friends they share in common? It all looks like her group of friends. It looks like all they do is smoke and drink, I know it’s vacation but my God.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

It seems he refused to take photos with fans because he didnt want to let people know where he is. But then he is everywhere on her friends’ ig. If not the body the voice.


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> It seems he refused to take photos with fans because he didnt want to let people know where he is. But then he is everywhere on her friends’ ig. If not the body the voice.


That’s my point, her friends post him all over their social media, that’s her MO, to me that’s extremely disrespectful, and says a lot about them as people. You know he has stated he doesn’t want to be on their social media.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

ellasam said:


> That’s my point, her friends post him all over their social media, that’s her MO, to me that’s extremely disrespectful, and says a lot about them as people. You know he has stated he doesn’t want to be on their social media.



Once it’s their fault. Twice also. The third time it means you agree and you are not who you claim you are. 
He knows who is hanging out with.


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Once it’s their fault. Twice also. The third time it means you agree and you are not who you claim you are.
> He knows who is hanging out with.


Very good point.  I totally agree he’s a hypocrite. It’s kind of sad really. I believe that old saying when people show you who they are………… believe them.


----------



## VEGASTAR

.


ScandiGirl83 said:


> It seems he refused to take photos with fans because he didnt want to let people know where he is. But then he is everywhere on her friends’ ig. If not the body the voice.


Where did this info of refusing fans come from?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

There was a post now deleted on IG. The person added they are noisy and always drunk and “filthy pigs”. She also said he complaining with the manager because he was asked for pics. 

I knew her and her friends did quite the same in other hotels in the past


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> There was a post now deleted on IG. The person added they are noisy and always drunk and “filthy pigs”. She also said he complaining with the manager because he was asked for pics.
> 
> I knew her and her friends did quite the same in other hotels in the past


My God, that’s embarrassing


----------



## ScandiGirl83

As it’s not the first time I read it.... seeing how they behave let me think those rumors are really true


----------



## VEGASTAR

ScandiGirl83 said:


> As it’s not the first time I read it.... seeing how they behave let me think those rumors are really true


What rumors?


----------



## VEGASTAR

I bet some of his fans are wishing they cauld go back in time to a happier place where all they had to complain about was him wearing a moustache or him shaving his head lol )))))


----------



## VEGASTAR

Its like having an on/off relationship is his thing  not just with his girlfriends but also with his fans.. we love him one min hate him the next..love him again... its never the merry go round with him is it? Its a damm rollercoster ride....


----------



## ScandiGirl83

VEGASTAR said:


> What rumors?


That her and her friends are not good hosts in hotels.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ScandiGirl83 said:


> That her and her friends are not good hosts in hotels.


Ohh ok you had written that. I miss understood and thought there was something else. Thanks


----------



## ScandiGirl83

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohh ok you had written that. I miss understood and thought there was something else. Thanks



Well he refused to take a photo. This is really embarrassing too. Esp as his friends let us know where he is


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Well he refused to take a photo. This is really embarrassing too. Esp as his friends let us know where he is


Why would he refuse a photo?!?!? When his ‘friends’ put out exactly where he is!


----------



## BagBerry13

ellasam said:


> Why would he refuse a photo?!?!? When his ‘friends’ put out exactly where he is!


Because he's "so private"!


----------



## Askarbb

ScandiGirl83 said:


> @Askarbb I thinke he is definitely not the person he showed to be.
> He is with these narcistics and trashy people. So you can’t be better than them. If not you could not share a walk with them.




No he really isn’t. 




ScandiGirl83 said:


> There was a post now deleted on IG. The person added they are noisy and always drunk and “filthy pigs”. She also said he complaining with the manager because he was asked for pics.
> 
> I knew her and her friends did quite the same in other hotels in the past




There is a screen cap going around somewhere. The page is now private. 



ellasam said:


> Why would he refuse a photo?!?!? When his ‘friends’ put out exactly where he is!




I don’t think it is legit. I think it is Alexa starting her crap again. The comment was made by a ghost account. I looked up the account it has 1 post is following 6 people and has 0 followers. How convenient in that very same post it called Alexa Alex’s gf? When Alex and Alexa broke up there were ghost accounts saying he treated her badly. She is happier without him.


----------



## Askarbb

BagBerry13 said:


> Because he's "so private"!


No he really isn’t. I think he needs to just stop saying that in interviews lol


----------



## Kappa299

I just joined and look through this thread a little because I just watched BLL (yes, I’m late), and I was wondering who Alex was. The last few pages of this thread have been a real **** show. I think you all are over estimating how famous he is. I watched the entire show with my sorority (all 18-22 years olds), and not one person knew who he was (other than the abusive older man from the show). Everyone knows who Alexa is though. I’ve been following her one social media for a while, and I 100% would not know his voice if I heard it in the background- Most people wouldn’t, the only ones who actually care are posting on fan forums. Also, it should be noted that she and her friends are clearly being compensated for their stay at the Shangri-La. A lot of celebrities stay there and have a contract to post on social media about their stay (Alexa had been posted on their social media story a lot). I guarantee he knew this when he went there with them, and therefore knew he would be in the background of videos. Felt like this needed to be said. 

Also, Just because someone posts about their life on social media, doesn’t make them a narcissist. Everyone does it and it’s clearly part of her job.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

@Kappa299 you are new so you don’t know what Alexander said more than once and constantly in his interview.

With her and her gang is doing exactly the opposite of what he has always said. That’s the fact some are a little upset. I was one of those who adored his movie but I was also happy because he seemed to be different. But it has turned put he is not at all.


----------



## Kappa299

ScandiGirl83 said:


> @Kappa299 you are new so you don’t know what Alexander said more than once and constantly in his interview.
> 
> With her and her gang is doing exactly the opposite of what he has always said. That’s the fact some are a little upset. I was one of those who adored his movie but I was also happy because he seemed to be different. But it has turned put he is not at all.



Being an actor that values privacy is almost an oxymoron. It’s a public career. If he was so concerned with being private he would have stuck with being a stage actor or did what Daniel Day Lewis did and moved to a remote town in Italy. Also, going on vacation with a group that puts their life online (even if it’s actually only 40 seconds a day), isn’t unusual. I don’t know anyone, other than people my parents age, who don’t post constantly on social media. At the end of the day none of you know him, or will likely ever know him.  Just wanted to give an outside perspective.


 Also, can someone honestly answer why anymore cares who a celebrity dates? I remember caring about Harry Styles and his dating life, but stopped caring once I hit my teen years. I see some grown ass women who are seriously invested in this man’s life.


----------



## ellasam

Kappa299 said:


> Being an actor that values privacy is almost an oxymoron. It’s a public career. If he was so concerned with being private he would have stuck with being a stage actor or did what Daniel Day Lewis did and moved to a remote town in Italy. Also, going on vacation with a group that puts their life online (even if it’s actually only 40 seconds a day), isn’t unusual. I don’t know anyone, other than people my parents age, who don’t post constantly on social media. At the end of the day none of you know him, or will likely ever know him.  Just wanted to give an outside perspective.
> 
> 
> Also, can someone honestly answer why anymore cares who a celebrity dates? I remember caring about Harry Styles and his dating life, but stopped caring once I hit my teen years. I see some grown ass women who are seriously invested in this man’s life.


There’s a lot of young people that do not post constantly on social media


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> I just joined and look through this thread a little because I just watched BLL (yes, I’m late), and I was wondering who Alex was. The last few pages of this thread have been a real **** show. I think you all are over estimating how famous he is. I watched the entire show with my sorority (all 18-22 years olds), and not one person knew who he was (other than the abusive older man from the show). Everyone knows who Alexa is though. I’ve been following her one social media for a while, and I 100% would not know his voice if I heard it in the background- Most people wouldn’t, the only ones who actually care are posting on fan forums. Also, it should be noted that she and her friends are clearly being compensated for their stay at the Shangri-La. A lot of celebrities stay there and have a contract to post on social media about their stay (Alexa had been posted on their social media story a lot). I guarantee he knew this when he went there with them, and therefore knew he would be in the background of videos. Felt like this needed to be said.
> 
> Also, Just because someone posts about their life on social media, doesn’t make them a narcissist. Everyone does it and it’s clearly part of her job.



Lmfao Alexa more famous than Alex right there shows how damn delusional you are. “I guarantee he knew this when he went there with them” oh cool I wasn’t aware you were there for this agreement. What was said? Was this supposed contract shown to him? Please tell us more. Ughhh posting to social media isn’t what makes someone a narcissist. Her attitude the things she says in interviews combined with her posting on social media is what makes her narcissistic. Just because other people do it all the time doesn’t make it any less narcissistic.


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> Being an actor that values privacy is almost an oxymoron. It’s a public career. If he was so concerned with being private he would have stuck with being a stage actor or did what Daniel Day Lewis did and moved to a remote town in Italy. Also, going on vacation with a group that puts their life online (even if it’s actually only 40 seconds a day), isn’t unusual. I don’t know anyone, other than people my parents age, who don’t post constantly on social media. At the end of the day none of you know him, or will likely ever know him.  Just wanted to give an outside perspective.
> 
> 
> Also, can someone honestly answer why anymore cares who a celebrity dates? I remember caring about Harry Styles and his dating life, but stopped caring once I hit my teen years. I see some grown ass women who are seriously invested in this man’s life.


Can someon honestly answer why someone would care what other people talk on a blog?


----------



## jooa

^^ Google Search: Alexa Chung 13500000 results, Alexander Skarsgard 539000 results.


----------



## Kappa299

You all need lives. I’m hoping you aren’t over 30, because this is some embarrassing behavior. 

You are all crazy if you don’t think he knew she was being compensated by Shangri-La. You don’t think he questioned a free vacation??? I know for a fact that the trip was gratis, as that company constantly works with celebrities. Don't believe me? email their PR. If he didn't know, then he's an idiot. 

Also, he may be famous to you, but I don’t know many young people who know him. My mom liked him on True Blood, but she’s old (most people my age weren’t even allowed to watch it when it started).


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> Can someon honestly answer why someone would care what other people talk on a blog?



I'll answer your question if you answer mine


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ Google Search: Alexa Chung 13500000 results, Alexander Skarsgard 539000 results.


And? Doesn’t make her more famous than him. Never seen her on any talk shows. How many talk shows have we seen Alex on? If someone had the chance to interview him or her I doubt they would ever pick her.


----------



## MooCowmoo

jooa said:


> ^^ Google Search: Alexa Chung 13500000 results, Alexander Skarsgard 539000 results.



BOOM *mic drop* [emoji16]


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> I'll answer your question if you answer mine



 It is a real good thing you grew out of that teen phase because that response sounded quite childish.


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> And? Doesn’t make her more famous than him. Never seen her on any talk shows. How many talk shows have we seen Alex on? If someone had the chance to interview him or her I doubt they would ever pick her.



She is always on British talk shows, and she had her own talk show on MTV. Also, she has a much farther reach with young people, so she would probably be more of a desirable interview. The media literally only cares about marketability to young people. He’s old AF


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Kappa299 said:


> You all need lives. I’m hoping you aren’t over 30, because this is some embarrassing behavior.
> 
> You are all crazy if you don’t think he knew she was being compensated by Shangri-La. You don’t think he questioned a free vacation??? I know for a fact that the trip was gratis, as that company constantly works with celebrities. Don't believe me? email their PR. If he didn't know, then he's an idiot.
> 
> Also, he may be famous to you, but I don’t know many young people who know him. My mom liked him on True Blood, but she’s old (most people my age weren’t even allowed to watch it when it started).



Kappa, thanks for this. I’ve not laughed this hard in a while. You do know this is a fan thread, right? Have you looked at the other threads on this site? The posters could tell you the size of a mole underneath Michael Fassbender’s chin (you may need to go look him up as well, as he’s probably out of your age reference). Welcome to Tpf


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> It is a real good thing you grew out of that teen phase because that response sounded quite childish.



Still a teenager...what's your excuse?


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> You all need lives. I’m hoping you aren’t over 30, because this is some embarrassing behavior.
> 
> You are all crazy if you don’t think he knew she was being compensated by Shangri-La. You don’t think he questioned a free vacation??? I know for a fact that the trip was gratis, as that company constantly works with celebrities. Don't believe me? email their PR. If he didn't know, then he's an idiot.
> 
> Also, he may be famous to you, but I don’t know many young people who know him. My mom liked him on True Blood, but she’s old (most people my age weren’t even allowed to watch it when it started).




We all need lives says the person that is on the same blog. Commenting on the same things. I  hardly ever even comment or come here. If you scroll back you would be able to see that.


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> Still a teenager...what's your excuse?


Excuse for what? You were the one claiming you “grew up”. It is a blog about Alex. That is what is supposed to be talked about Alex and anything related to Alex. That includes his dating life.


----------



## djuna1

Seriously, how old are some of you? Her friends are posting Alex _"all over their social media"_? You can only see his pants and shirt in ONE IG clip!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> And? Doesn’t make her more famous than him. Never seen her on any talk shows. How many talk shows have we seen Alex on? If someone had the chance to interview him or her I doubt they would ever pick her.



She doesn't have to do talk shows.  She is a constant in the fashion industry, a multimillionaire and her own brand.  Social media is her preferred platform and as any brand needs advertising she has used it to her advantage and it has certainly worked very well for her.  

As for Alex, he is a man, that's all that needs to be said[emoji6]


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> She is always on British talk shows, and she had her own talk show on MTV. Also, she has a much farther reach with young people, so she would probably be more of a desirable interview. The media literally only cares about marketability to young people. He’s old AF



Really because I know plenty of people who live in London and say she isn’t that famous anymore. People when you say Alexa Chung still go “who”! In Britain maybe onve upon a time when she was an “it” girl but not anymore. That show lasted all of 5 min. If you are such a fan of Alexa why don’t you go over to her thread on here.  The thread which is like 20 pages compared to Alex’s 1,132. So if someone is “old” they don’t have the right to have fans? Weird.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> She doesn't have to do talk shows.  She is a constant in the fashion industry, a multimillionaire and her own brand.  Social media is her preferred platform and as any brand needs advertising she has used it to her advantage and it has certainly worked very well for her.
> 
> As for Alex, he is a man, that's all that needs to be said[emoji6]



My point is she is not as famous as Alex. There are so many other models that are far more famous than she is. There are people that still have no clue who she is. Her own brand she had had for only 7 months.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> Really because I know plenty of people who live in London and say she isn’t that famous anymore. People when you say Alexa Chung still go “who”! In Britain maybe onve upon a time when she was an “it” girl but not anymore. That show lasted all of 5 min. If you are such a fan of Alexa why don’t you go over to her thread on here.  The thread which is like 20 pages compared to Alex’s 1,132. So if someone is “old” they don’t have the right to have fans? Weird.



She is still famous here, you can't pick up a mag without seeing her in it on the style pages and she still hits the tabloids very often.   I am not a fan of hers at all but she is much more widely known than Alex.


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> Excuse for what? You were the one claiming you “grew up”. It is a blog about Alex. That is what is supposed to be talked about Alex and anything related to Alex. That includes his dating life.



Yeah, grew out of stanning for random celebrities. I just looked him up hoping to find a forum that was discussing his role on BLL, as he’s an actor and that’s the normal topic of discussion. Didn’t realize so many people would be in a tizzy over hearing him in the background of someones IG story.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> She is still famous here, you can't pick up a mag without seeing her in it on the style pages and she still hits the tabloids very often.   I am not a fan of hers at all but she is much more widely known than Alex.


I never denied she was famous. Just don’t see her being more famous than Alex.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> I never denied she was famous. Just don’t see her being more famous than Alex.



Fame is relative to the fandom.  Alex has never been that big a star in the scheme of things, I think BLL has helped raise his profile dramatically.  He is still not a household name though.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kappa299 said:


> You all need lives. I’m hoping you aren’t over 30, because this is some embarrassing behavior.
> 
> You are all crazy if you don’t think he knew she was being compensated by Shangri-La. You don’t think he questioned a free vacation??? I know for a fact that the trip was gratis, as that company constantly works with celebrities. Don't believe me? email their PR. If he didn't know, then he's an idiot.
> 
> Also, he may be famous to you, but I don’t know many young people who know him. My mom liked him on True Blood, but she’s old (*most people my age weren’t even allowed to watch it when it started*).


The fact you weren't old enough to watch True Blood tells me a lot. I mean I'm not interested in Zac Efron either.
Calling AC more famous than Alex is solely based on her social media activity. So any YouTuber is more famous than Leo DiCaprio?! That logic isn't really ... well, logical! For example, I've never heard of the guy that gets currently dragged for his suicide video, yet you would probably call him famous. Just because you're ignorant to actors above your age range doesn't mean they're not famous.


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> She is still famous here, you can't pick up a mag without seeing her in it on the style pages and she still hits the tabloids very often.   I am not a fan of hers at all but she is much more widely known than Alex.


But all this is due to her very busy PR people, not because she made a name for herself. Her latest "clothing line" bombed massively. She was fired as a CEO. She's mediocre at picking outfits but surely not a so-called designer producing anything of her own (plagiarism anyone?). Her time has long passed but she's clinging onto her 15 minutes mainly through dating famous people and getting paid for appearing at expensive resorts. She's on the same level of talent as Kim Kardashian. They're famous for being famous.


----------



## Kappa299

BagBerry13 said:


> The fact you weren't old enough to watch True Blood tells me a lot. I mean I'm not interested in Zac Efron either.
> Calling AC more famous than Alex is solely based on her social media activity. So any YouTuber is more famous than Leo DiCaprio?! That logic isn't really ... well, logical! For example, I've never heard of the guy that gets currently dragged for his suicide video, yet you would probably call him famous. Just because you're ignorant to actors above your age range doesn't mean they're not famous.



Leonardo DiCaprio is an icon of the film industry. Everyone knows and respects his work. He is on another level, that no youtube “star” will likely ever achieve.  I’m not saying Alexa is more famous due to her social media activity, although that’s a big part of it. Do you think the Kardashians would be as famous as they are if they didn’t have Instagram and twitter?

I don’t even care who is more famous. I’m just baffled that people are so quick to judge Alexa and call her a narcissist. None of you know her or Alex. They may both be insufferable *******s for all you know, but nobody actually knows that for sure.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Fame is relative to the fandom.  Alex has never been that big a star in the scheme of things, I think BLL has helped raise his profile dramatically.  He is still not a household name though.



Neither is she is my point. @BagBerry13 explained what I was trying to say, a lot better than I did.


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio is an icon of the film industry. Everyone knows and respects his work. He is on another level, that no youtube “star” will likely ever achieve.  I’m not saying Alexa is more famous due to her social media activity, although that’s a big part of it. Do you think the Kardashians would be as famous as they are if they didn’t have Instagram and twitter?
> 
> I don’t even care who is more famous. I’m just baffled that people are so quick to judge Alexa and call her a narcissist. None of you know her or Alex. They may both be insufferable *******s for all you know, but nobody actually knows that for sure.


Including you. Yet you were so bothered by what was being said. You don’t know anyone on here but it didn’t stop you from judging them based off of what you saw.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> But all this is due to her very busy PR people, not because she made a name for herself. Her latest "clothing line" bombed massively. She was fired as a CEO. She's mediocre at picking outfits but surely not a so-called designer producing anything of her own (plagiarism anyone?). Her time has long passed but she's clinging onto her 15 minutes mainly through dating famous people and getting paid for appearing at expensive resorts. She's on the same level of talent as Kim Kardashian. They're famous for being famous.



True but she is still famous and influential in the fashion industry regardless of who pulls the strings.


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> Including you. Yet you were so bothered by what was being said. You don’t know anyone on here but it didn’t stop you from judging them based off of what you saw.



I’m not judging you as a person, as I don’t know you. I’m judging what you said on this forum. You might be a lovely and rational person in real life, but that’s not how you’re presenting yourself on here.


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> True but she is still famous and influential in the fashion industry regardless of who pulls the strings.


Really?!?! Wasn't she ghosted by the new British Vogue guy initially?
Just because you get invited to every runway show doesn't mean you're influential. They invite people to fill seats. I know I've seen it in my line of work. I also don't see anyone dressing as atrociously as her and claiming she was an inspiration. I feel like people remember her past fame and act like it/her is still relevant.


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> I’m not judging you as a person, as I don’t know you. I’m judging what you said on this forum. You might be a lovely and rational person in real life, but that’s not how you’re presenting yourself on here.



But that is EXACTLY what they do to Alexa your point? What have I supposedly said on here? Like I said before I am hardly even here. This is the first time I have been here for like months.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> True but she is still famous and influential in the fashion industry regardless of who pulls the strings.



She isn’t though. She USED to be. That is why people were shocked she was starting her own brand. Now? Of all times to start it she chose now when she was losing popularity?


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> But that is EXACTLY what they do to Alexa your point? What have I supposedly said on here? Like I said before I am hardly even here. This is the first time I have been here for like months.



You literally are proving my point. You’re judging her based on what you think you know about her. Also, you’re weirdly convinced that she couldn’t possibly be famous, let alone more famous than Alex. Neither of them are A-list anything. One of the first posts on here that I saw was you complaining that she was “back to her old ways”. As if you know her so well. Would you be so pressed about his privacy if it was one of his friends posting a video with him in the background?


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Really?!?! Wasn't she ghosted by the new British Vogue guy initially?
> Just because you get invited to every runway show doesn't mean you're influential. They invite people to fill seats. I know I've seen it in my line of work. I also don't see anyone dressing as atrociously as her and claiming she was an inspiration. I feel like people remember her past fame and act like it/her is still relevant.



Well she is in the UK anyway.  Her own label is doing quite well (as outrageously overpriced as it is) she is always in mags over here.  She is a staple in the fashion industry, always front row at fashion shows, so someone within the industry still think she warrants that front row seat.  I don't follow her extensively as I think her sense of fashion is vile, the editors of fashion pages over here don't though....they are also fascinated with her legs, which look like two bits of cotton hanging off her skirt imo [emoji38]


Regardless of his involvement, Alex knows exactly what he is doing.  I'm under no illusions and never have been about him.  I'm happy to admit I am thoroughly shallow and just like looking at the dude...don't care who he is sh@gging or who he hangs out with and like I said, he is a man, so therefore talks sh!t and bo//ocks, goes with the genetics! [emoji6]


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> You literally are proving my point. You’re judging her based on what you think you know about her. Also, you’re weirdly convinced that she couldn’t possibly be famous, let alone more famous than Alex. Neither of them are A-list anything. One of the first posts on here that I saw was you complaining that she was “back to her old ways”. As if you know her so well. Would you be so pressed about his privacy if it was one of his friends posting a video with him in the background?




Can you read ok? Sincerely asking. It seems you missed the part where I said I never denied she was famous. I also never claimed anywhere that Alex was A list. That isn’t weird at all to think she isn’t as famous as Alex. He is more famous than she is. Especially now. She used to be popular. That popularity has faded. You seem to think you know her just as well. Her old ways means same things she has been doing deliberately trying to get Alex in photos and videos and dropping hints. If you had been here for a while you would know that’s what she does. No I absolutely would not be so pressed as I am about Alexa because one his friends don’t “sneak” him in videos they openly film him to where he is actually aware he is being filmed. Two Alex always seems like he is having fun when his friends do it. He never seems that way when she does it. Sort of like her Birthday last year or the year before when people were singing Alexa a happy birthday and Alex seemed happy and getting into it until all of a sudden he saw he was being filmed and stopped smiling and got awkward.  You seem extremely pressed about what is being said about her here. Would you be this pressed if it were any other person? I thought you grew out of the stanning phase. Doesn’t seem it. Like I said before if you are such a fan of her and don’t like what is being said here, there is always a fan thread on here for her. Doesn’t really have very many fans. You know her being so famous and all but it’s there. So what else have I supposedly said?


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Well she is in the UK anyway.  Her own label is doing quite well (as outrageously overpriced as it is) she is always in mags over here.  She is a staple in the fashion industry, always front row at fashion shows, so someone within the industry still think she warrants that front row seat.  I don't follow her extensively as I think her sense of fashion is vile, the editors of fashion pages over here don't though....they are also fascinated with her legs, which look like two bits of cotton hanging off her skirt imo [emoji38]
> 
> 
> Regardless of his involvement, Alex knows exactly what he is doing.  I'm under no illusions and never have been about him.  I'm happy to admit I am thoroughly shallow and just like looking at the dude...don't care who he is sh@gging or who he hangs out with and like I said, he is a man, so therefore talks sh!t and bo//ocks, goes with the genetics! [emoji6]




It’s all about who you know is all!


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

Geez what did I miss? So Alex and Alexa back together again, huh? This could get interesting. Not a fan of Alexa but there’s people who care about celebrities like her; thin, famous, “fashionable”. She does nothing but what the hell do I know? Alexander seems like a cool guy and a very good actor but from watching his interviews I wasn’t really impressed. He seems smart but not terribly engaging. Almost awkward. Like I couldn’t even believe his age when I found out. He carries himself like someone half his age. He’s always been a huge party type of dude and dated women who live that kind of life. I don’t know why anyone is shocked.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> *Well she is in the UK anyway.*  Her own label is doing quite well (as outrageously overpriced as it is) she is always in mags over here.  She is a staple in the fashion industry, always front row at fashion shows, so someone within the industry still think she warrants that front row seat. .. [emoji38]
> Regardless of his involvement, Alex knows exactly what he is doing.  *I'm under no illusions and never have been about him.  I'm happy to admit I am thoroughly shallow and just like looking at the dude...*don't care who he is sh@gging or who he hangs out with and like I said, he is a man, so therefore talks sh!t and bo//ocks, goes with the genetics! [emoji6]



She is more famous in her her world than he is in his. This is true now as it was nearly three years ago when they first got together. He's better known now because of BLL and the awards stuff. But he isn't a household name in terms of fame.
While I'd love for him to be with someone who shares his love of adventure and sports fanbdom, is less shallow and has less shallow friends, he's still a human being and doing all the stupid things humans do. Getting back with her is stupid, but if this is it, that he makes dumb decisions in terms of dating? He's still doesn't make him a horrible human being, it's not like he's Weinstein or Matt Damon.  And for all the 'he's so shallow and hypocritical!', but then you go over to her friend's IGs and look for the Instastories so then you can be reconfirm to yourself how shallow and hypocritical he is, then don't go over to their IG's? If you actually appreciate his acting, that's still there, still going to be there, you don't have to pay attention to the personal life. Look at the pretty pics of him, and his friends, when we get them.
As successful as gossip is, most people don't know the details of these celebs, even the Kardashians. And it's perfectly ok to do that with Alex.


----------



## Kappa299

Askarbb said:


> Can you read ok? Sincerely asking. It seems you missed the part where I said I never denied she was famous. I also never claimed anywhere that Alex was A list. That isn’t weird at all to think she isn’t as famous as Alex. He is more famous than she is. Especially now. She used to be popular. That popularity has faded. You seem to think you know her just as well. Her old ways means same things she has been doing deliberately trying to get Alex in photos and videos and dropping hints. If you had been here for a while you would know that’s what she does. No I absolutely would not be so pressed as I am about Alexa because one his friends don’t “sneak” him in videos they openly film him to where he is actually aware he is being filmed. Two Alex always seems like he is having fun when his friends do it. He never seems that way when she does it. Sort of like her Birthday last year or the year before when people were singing Alexa a happy birthday and Alex seemed happy and getting into it until all of a sudden he saw he was being filmed and stopped smiling and got awkward.  You seem extremely pressed about what is being said about her here. Would you be this pressed if it were any other person? I thought you grew out of the stanning phase. Doesn’t seem it. Like I said before if you are such a fan of her and don’t like what is being said here, there is always a fan thread on here for her. Doesn’t really have very many fans. You know her being so famous and all but it’s there. So what else have I supposedly said?



Lol at you questioning my reading comprehension when English is clearly not your first language.

My whole point is that I DON’T know her. Nobody here does. I don’t give a **** about her. I personally don’t find her attractive in the least nor do I really appreciate her fashion. Playing devils advocate doesn’t make me a fan of hers. 

Do you really think that when her friends put a video on IG with his voice in the background they are deliberately trying to send a message to people who are fans of his? do you really think most people are analyzing videos to hear who’s in the background?


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Can you read ok? Sincerely asking. It seems you missed the part where I said I never denied she was famous. I also never claimed anywhere that Alex was A list. That isn’t weird at all to think she isn’t as famous as Alex. He is more famous than she is. Especially now. She used to be popular. That popularity has faded. You seem to think you know her just as well. Her old ways means same things she has been doing deliberately trying to get Alex in photos and videos and dropping hints. If you had been here for a while you would know that’s what she does. No I absolutely would not be so pressed as I am about Alexa because one his friends don’t “sneak” him in videos they openly film him to where he is actually aware he is being filmed. Two Alex always seems like he is having fun when his friends do it. He never seems that way when she does it. Sort of like her Birthday last year or the year before when people were singing Alexa a happy birthday and Alex seemed happy and getting into it until all of a sudden he saw he was being filmed and stopped smiling and got awkward.  You seem extremely pressed about what is being said about her here. Would you be this pressed if it were any other person? I thought you grew out of the stanning phase. Doesn’t seem it. Like I said before if you are such a fan of her and don’t like what is being said here, there is always a fan thread on here for her. Doesn’t really have very many fans. You know her being so famous and all but it’s there. So what else have I supposedly said?


I noticed that about the birthday video, once he saw he was being filmed, his whole demeanor changed


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She is more famous in her her world than he is in his. This is true now as it was nearly three years ago when they first got together. He's better known now because of BLL and the awards stuff. But he isn't a household name in terms of fame.
> While I'd love for him to be with someone who shares his love of adventure and sports fanbdom, is less shallow and has less shallow friends, he's still a human being and doing all the stupid things humans do. Getting back with her is stupid, but if this is it, that he makes dumb decisions in terms of dating? He's still doesn't make him a horrible human being, it's not like he's Weinstein or Matt Damon.  And for all the 'he's so shallow and hypocritical!', but then you go over to her friend's IGs and look for the Instastories so then you can be reconfirm to yourself how shallow and hypocritical he is, then don't go over to their IG's? If you actually appreciate his acting, that's still there, still going to be there, you don't have to pay attention to the personal life. Look at the pretty pics of him, and his friends, when we get them.
> As successful as gossip is, most people don't know the details of these celebs, even the Kardashians. And it's perfectly ok to do that with Alex.


I concur. I heard of Alexa waaaay before I knew Stellan Skarsgard had actor sons. I’m certainly not a fan of hers but you attract like people into your life. She obviously knows him more than we do. All of those things Alex says in interviews sound good but how much of that real? How honest would any of us be in an interview with someone we don’t know. Like all actors, he’ll present himself in the most flattering way. They obviously have a lot more in common than his fans think they do.


----------



## Askarbb

Kappa299 said:


> Lol at you questioning my reading comprehension when English is clearly not your first language.
> 
> My whole point is that I DON’T know her. Nobody here does. I don’t give a **** about her. I personally don’t find her attractive in the least nor do I really appreciate her fashion. Playing devils advocate doesn’t make me a fan of hers.
> 
> Do you really think that when her friends put a video on IG with his voice in the background they are deliberately trying to send a message to people who are fans of his? do you really think most people are analyzing videos to hear who’s in the background?




No LOL English isn’t my first language. Is that funny that not everyone’s first language is English?  I still know how to read when someone states something. Like I specifically stated I never denied she was famous. Yes you actually do give a **** about her. If you didn’t you wouldn’t still be here judging every little thing being said about her. You would realize this blog obviously isn’t for you. You know instead of playing “devils advocate” . No I said posting videos of him IN the background. I said nothing about his voice. You have still failed to point me to what I have specifically said.


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> I noticed that about the birthday video, once he saw he was being filmed, his whole demeanor changed



Completely. It was almost instant.


----------



## BagBerry13

GaGa Zsabor said:


> I concur. I heard of Alexa waaaay before I knew Stellan Skarsgard had actor sons. I’m certainly not a fan of hers but you attract like people into your life. She obviously knows him more than we do. All of those things Alex says in interviews sound good but how much of that real? *How honest would any of us be in an interview with someone we don’t know. Like all actors, he’ll present himself in the most flattering way.* They obviously have a lot more in common than his fans think they do.


It has changed with him. You could tell when his media training kicked in. He used to be more open, spontaneous and honest in his answers. Look at early TB press. He's also more real in European interviews which is something that happens with a lot of European actors that have made it in the US. They get American publicists who tell them how to behave towards the predominantly American press and what answers to give in interviews, to be diplomatic and not to be controversial or give controversial answers which in return leads to boring interviews. Hence I give you Present Alex! Only in European interviews/press he sometimes lets loose and shows his real personality.


----------



## Swanky

If you want to bicker with a member, take it to PM.  Don't ruin a thread because you can't watch your snark.  Be respectful ALWAYS here.


----------



## fanpurse

It is rare that there is no picture of Alex on the island, someone must have taken some without realizing it. It would be a way of knowing what kind of relationship there is between them. I must say that I was surprised to see him there with her after almost seven months that they did not see each other. It seems that Grimshaw was hired as a DJ at the resort a couple of nights, it could be one of the reasons why they were there. It was strange to see her at the beginning of her trip doing so many wedding instagram when in certain interviews she said that she was going to be more serious due to her new professional stage, now I understand why. I never liked her, neither her way of being nor her style, her relationship has always been very strange with periods longer separated than together and of course I think they will continue to be that way


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I noticed that about the birthday video, once he saw he was being filmed, his whole demeanor changed


I never saw that video. Can you share the link please? Thanks


----------



## Askarbb

VEGASTAR said:


> I never saw that video. Can you share the link please? Thanks


Sure!



It is pretty quick but if you pay attention to just Alex you can see he was really into it in the beginning and then he noticed the camera and puts his head down and trails off awakwardly


----------



## VEGASTAR

Askarbb said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty quick but if you pay attention to just Alex you can see he was really into it in the beginning and then he noticed the camera and puts his head down and trails off awakwardly



Thanks


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty quick but if you pay attention to just Alex you can see he was really into it in the beginning and then he noticed the camera and puts his head down and trails off awakwardly



Is it just me or did they call her Alexis in that video?!?!?


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> Is it just me or did they call her Alexis in that video?!?!?



I totally missed that the first time. No it isn’t you. They said Alexis lol. Maybe that’s what her friends call her as an inside joke or something?


----------



## audiogirl

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Usually he stays a week. He arrived on Friday I’d said and today it’s Thursday.
> Besides there are not many flights. Just 2 for London. One at 8 am. The second one  is set for this late evening. I think he will leave today because he is supposed to be in LA for Globes


 Today is Tuesday, January 2nd. The Globes are Sunday, January 7th. He has plenty of time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Today is Tuesday, January 2nd. The Globes are Sunday, January 7th. He has plenty of time.



The AFI Luncheon is Friday, I'd think he'd want to be there for that, as BLL is on of the honorees.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She is more famous in her her world than he is in his. This is true now as it was nearly three years ago when they first got together. He's better known now because of BLL and the awards stuff. But he isn't a household name in terms of fame.
> While I'd love for him to be with someone who shares his love of adventure and sports fanbdom, is less shallow and has less shallow friends, he's still a human being and doing all the stupid things humans do. Getting back with her is stupid, but if this is it, that he makes dumb decisions in terms of dating? He's still doesn't make him a horrible human being, it's not like he's Weinstein or Matt Damon.  And for all the 'he's so shallow and hypocritical!', but then you go over to her friend's IGs and look for the Instastories so then you can be reconfirm to yourself how shallow and hypocritical he is, then don't go over to their IG's? If you actually appreciate his acting, that's still there, still going to be there, you don't have to pay attention to the personal life. Look at the pretty pics of him, and his friends, when we get them.
> As successful as gossip is, most people don't know the details of these celebs, even the Kardashians. And it's perfectly ok to do that with Alex.



He definitely isn't a horrible human being, I personally think he is just enjoying himself, with Alexa/without Alexa.  I don't think he is any more shallow than the rest of us, we've all been in situations where we are attracted to someone just for their looks initially.  I like him and I do appreciate his work but I'm also not ashamed to admit that I like him for his looks.  I'm under no illusions as I don't put him on a pedestal as he is just a man...Sure he has an interesting job but I should imagine a long term relationship with him is the same as any long term relationship....hard work! ( made harder by his profession )   I guess I'm getting a little jaded in my old age, I suppose I've been through enough in my lifetime to get to a point where I am under no illusions at all about anybody.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She is more famous in her her world than he is in his. This is true now as it was nearly three years ago when they first got together. He's better known now because of BLL and the awards stuff. But he isn't a household name in terms of fame.
> While I'd love for him to be with someone who shares his love of adventure and sports fanbdom, is less shallow and has less shallow friends, he's still a human being and doing all the stupid things humans do. Getting back with her is stupid, but if this is it, that he makes dumb decisions in terms of dating? He's still doesn't make him a horrible human being, it's not like he's Weinstein or Matt Damon.  And for all the 'he's so shallow and hypocritical!', but then you go over to her friend's IGs and look for the Instastories so then you can be reconfirm to yourself how shallow and hypocritical he is, then don't go over to their IG's? If you actually appreciate his acting, that's still there, still going to be there, you don't have to pay attention to the personal life. Look at the pretty pics of him, and his friends, when we get them.
> As successful as gossip is, most people don't know the details of these celebs, even the Kardashians. And it's perfectly ok to do that with Alex.



praise the lord for some sense!! exactly - we are here because we are fans of Alex but seriously one post with him in the background and everyone comes out of the woodwork bagging him and saying he he is so bad and a tosser because he is back with a narcissist and is a hyprocrite - if you don't like her don't be checking out her instagram - you can look away - I got shot down in flames for a post before about my speculation which I might add was positive and just wanting him to be happy - isn't that all that matters - if you really are a fan of his work and yes - just like to look at him (I do too!!!) then leave it at that but seriously getting all worked up at each other isn't making him not be with AC is it, it just makes us as fans look bad. Alex is not a household name - he is only super famous now because of BLL - not everyone watched true blood and someone of his films are pretty out there - AC is famous in England and probably more worldwide than Alex (apart from Sweden )


----------



## ginniginevra

MooCowmoo said:


> He definitely isn't a horrible human being, I personally think he is just enjoying himself, with Alexa/without Alexa.  I don't think he is any more shallow than the rest of us, we've all been in situations where we are attracted to someone just for their looks initially.  I like him and I do appreciate his work but I'm also not ashamed to admit that I like him for his looks.  I'm under no illusions as I don't put him on a pedestal as he is just a man...Sure he has an interesting job but I should imagine a long term relationship with him is the same as any long term relationship....hard work! ( made harder by his profession )   I guess I'm getting a little jaded in my old age, I suppose I've been through enough in my lifetime to get to a point where I am under no illusions at all about anybody.


I absolutely agree with you!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

I hope you guys are also this selectively blind when it comes to other celebrities like Tom Cruise or Kevin Spacey. Ignoring one part of their lives to praise their work just finances the part you don't like. In Alex's case this means watching his films finances his lifestyle of party, travel and douchery. Same goes for other actors that have a rather questionable "private life".
In a bigger picture it's the same attitude that helped keeping sexual harassment alive for so long in Hollywood. _"Oh but he's making good films, we can't call him out for harassing actresses!"_


----------



## aerohead21

Which is what brought me back to this thread yesterday...

And sorry, slightly off topic.

Did you guys see Terry Richardson is being investigated by the NYPD for rape?

I wonder how long before Alex gets dragged into this (reporters asking his opinion, not someone claiming he did anything). He’s done well staying out of it as I doubt anyone’s asked his thoughts on it yet, but now that TR is being investigated...who knows...6 degrees of predatorgate?


----------



## aerohead21

Sorry for my comment yesterday. I went to delete it but it was moderated. I was just upset because people get way too serious about this stuff (both sides) and start flame wars. It’s just frustrating and I’d prefer if you come to a blog and find it’s not for you, you just leave instead of commenting your opinions on the blog members.


----------



## loujono

WH


BagBerry13 said:


> I hope you guys are also this selectively blind when it comes to other celebrities like Tom Cruise or Kevin Spacey. Ignoring one part of their lives to praise their work just finances the part you don't like. In Alex's case this means watching his films finances his lifestyle of party, travel and douchery. Same goes for other actors that have a rather questionable "private life".
> In a bigger picture it's the same attitude that helped keeping sexual harassment alive for so long in Hollywood. _"Oh but he's making good films, we can't call him out for harassing actresses!"_


WHOA nobody is blind about what is going on in hollywood but how have we got there from him being in the background on AC instagram???? If you seriously think Alex should be tarred with that brush you are in the wrong forum - what has happened to all these men and women throughout hollywood and in the world in general is awful and each predator should be brought to justice but this is way off topic .... if you think Alex is a douche I am not sure why you are here tbh - and - no I have never been a fangirl over Tom Cruise - just putting that out there!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> praise the lord for some sense!! exactly - we are here because we are fans of Alex but seriously *one post with him in the background and everyone comes out of the woodwork *bagging him and saying he he is so bad and a tosser because he is back with a narcissist and is a hyprocrite - if you don't like her don't be checking out her instagram - you can look away - I got shot down in flames for a post before about my speculation which I might add was positive and just wanting him to be happy - isn't that all that matters - if you really are a fan of his work and yes - just like to look at him (I do too!!!) then leave it at that but seriously getting all worked up at each other isn't making him not be with AC is it, it just makes us as fans look bad. Alex is not a household name - he is only super famous now because of BLL - not everyone watched true blood and someone of his films are pretty out there - AC is famous in England and probably more worldwide than Alex (apart from Sweden )



This is a gossip forum, and I understand the 'WTF Alex?! What are you doing back with her and the most annoying of her friends?!" I do. But some of this reaction is so over-the-top, performance level pearl-clutching, it's embarrassing.

ETA: Bag. Really? You're making Grand Canyon type leaps here.

And perhaps Mute might be released soon?


----------



## jooa

aerohead21 said:


> Did you guys see Terry Richardson is being investigated by the NYPD for rape?
> I wonder how long before Alex gets dragged into this (reporters asking his opinion, not someone claiming he did anything). He’s done well staying out of it as I doubt anyone’s asked his thoughts on it yet, but now that TR is being investigated...who knows...6 degrees of predatorgate?


^^ I think they will first ask more famous people and Terry's friends: Barack *****, Oprah Winfrey, Charlize Theron, Adam Driver, Dolly Parton, Viggo Mortensen, Rihanna, Jared Leto, James Franco, Kate Moss, Lady Gaga etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.


BagBerry13 said:


> I hope you guys are also this selectively blind when it comes to other celebrities like Tom Cruise or Kevin Spacey. Ignoring one part of their lives to praise their work just finances the part you don't like. In Alex's case this means watching his films finances his lifestyle of party, travel and douchery. Same goes for other actors that have a rather questionable "private life".
> In a bigger picture it's the same attitude that helped keeping sexual harassment alive for so long in Hollywood. _"Oh but he's making good films, we can't call him out for harassing actresses!"_


----------



## BagBerry13

loujono said:


> WH
> 
> WHOA nobody is blind about what is going on in hollywood but how have we got there from him being in the background on AC instagram???? If you seriously think Alex should be tarred with that brush you are in the wrong forum - what has happened to all these men and women throughout hollywood and in the world in general is awful and each predator should be brought to justice but this is way off topic .... if you think Alex is a douche I am not sure why you are here tbh - and - no I have never been a fangirl over Tom Cruise - just putting that out there!!!


First of all, this is not a FAN thread! It's just an Alexander Skarsgård Thread which means the good and bad can be posted. I don't know why you guys are so precious about the negative.
I never said people are blind about what happens in Hollywood, just what happens in other actors' lives given the approach with Alex's "private life". I also said "in a bigger picture" meaning if you follow that thought process this is where you would end up. But clearly there seems to be a disconnect (see I even mentioned one of his films).


----------



## loujono

jooa said:


> ^^ I think they will first ask more famous people and Terry's friends: Barack *****, Oprah Winfrey, Charlize Theron, Adam Driver, Dolly Parton, Viggo Mortensen, Rihanna, Jared Leto, James Franco, Kate Moss, Lady Gaga etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.


 barney


----------



## VEGASTAR

They are all still there in Mauritus today ... according to their IG's
It looks like Alex and Alexa are the only ones trying to hide their faces in the 3rd bike


----------



## ScandiGirl83

He is still in Mauritius. He could never arrive by time for the AFI luncheon on Friday

In the pic @VEGASTAR posted you can see him hiding on the 3rd quad.


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> They are all still there in Mauritus today ... according to their IG's
> It looks like Alex and Alexa are the only ones trying to hide their faces in the 3rd bike



 he is clearly wanting her company and that is all that matters ..... enough said - he likes to have a good time and clearly she provides that and more for him regardless of the social media posting .... I just want to see a happy Alex and can't wait for the Globes - I'll be wearing a helmet if he brings AC!!!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> They are all still there in Mauritus today ... according to their IG's
> It looks like Alex and Alexa are the only ones trying to hide their faces in the 3rd bike
> He’s trying to hide , she isn’t ....... more pictures are up on all their instagrams , but Alex is not in them


----------



## VEGASTAR

ScandiGirl83 said:


> He is still in Mauritius. He could never arrive by time for the AFI luncheon on Friday
> 
> In the pic @VEGASTAR posted you can see him hiding on the 3rd quad.



Don't panic  he will arrive in time if he is attending that lunch. Reason: time zone )))
First of all, Mauritus is 12 hours behind LA. Even though the trip lasts a long time (approx. 24 hours) depending on the route you choose, he can leave on friday 5.00 am and travel 24 hours and still arrive at 17.00 pm in LA the same day... so if he leaves tomorrow, Thursday (Mauritius time) he will be just fine..... besides, we dont even know if he is attending the lunch...
Secondly, Alex usually arrives on the same day for premiers and dinners and things... in most of interviews he is always saying he just arrived from the airport two hours ago.  He only needs to arrive a day early if he needs to be styled and groomed, and beauty treatments for events like emmys,  met ball, globes etc... otherwise he arrives few hours earlier (in general)...


----------



## ScandiGirl83

The flight leaving tomorrow for London (the only one) is already leaving 2 hours late. If he has to take a connection for Lax....


----------



## Askarbb

loujono said:


> he is clearly wanting her company and that is all that matters ..... enough said - he likes to have a good time and clearly she provides that and more for him regardless of the social media posting .... I just want to see a happy Alex and can't wait for the Globes - I'll be wearing a helmet if he brings AC!!!



It ended once it will end again.  Kate is proof of that. On again off again relationships don’t work out. If he was truly blissfully happy as you describe it NEVER would have ended twice in the first place.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> It ended once it will end again.  Kate is proof of that. On again off again relationships don’t work out. If he was truly blissfully happy as you describe it NEVER would have ended twice in the first place.


I totally agree, on off on off don’t work. They might not even be ‘together ‘ but just hanging out as friends. Any woman worth their salt wouldn’t put up with him ignoring them in public, and acting totally different in private. He acted like he never saw Kate in his life when they were out in public.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> It ended once it will end again.  Kate is proof of that. On again off again relationships don’t work out. If he was truly blissfully happy as you describe it NEVER would have ended twice in the first place.



Ahh but what if it never really ended in the first place and they have just been keeping it super ninja since the summer?  It's a possibility....


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Ahh but what if it never really ended in the first place and they have just been keeping it super ninja since the summer?  It's a possibility....



Alexa keeping anything Alex related under wraps ROFLMFAO you are hilarious.


----------



## GlamazonD

BagBerry13 said:


> *First of all, this is not a FAN thread! It's just an Alexander Skarsgård Thread which means the good and bad can be posted. *I don't know why you guys are so precious about the negative.
> I never said people are blind about what happens in Hollywood, just what happens in other actors' lives given the approach with Alex's "private life". I also said "in a bigger picture" meaning if you follow that thought process this is where you would end up. But clearly there seems to be a disconnect (see I even mentioned one of his films).



As we wouldn't know that by now. Everyone with a living brain cell can see that.



BagBerry13 said:


> *I hope you guys are also this selectively blind when it comes to other celebrities like Tom Cruise or Kevin Spacey*. Ignoring one part of their lives to praise their work just finances the part you don't like. In Alex's case this means watching his films finances his lifestyle of party, travel and douchery. Same goes for other actors that have a rather questionable "private life".
> In a bigger picture it's the same attitude that helped keeping sexual harassment alive for so long in Hollywood. _"Oh but he's making good films, we can't call him out for harassing actresses!"_



To me it seems that you are the one who's very selective in your criticism. I haven't seen any complaints about joel kinnaman for working with Kevin Spacey albeit the house of cards crew and the castmates have even admitted that spacey's nasty habits were well known among them. Also Charlize Theron's thread has been very quiet about her co-operation with this predatory photographer Terry Richardson, the same photographer Alex almost got lynched for. But whatevs, the selective criticism has always been a driving force in Alex fandom... I mean following


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> Alexa keeping anything Alex related under wraps ROFLMFAO you are hilarious.



Oh I am sorry.....I forgot you know both of them personally and their location at all times!  Also I humbly apologise that no one else can have an opinion other than yours....just let me get my knee pads so I can grovel *rolls eyes*


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I do not understand when they have met in the last 7 months. They’ve been in different continents but in December when she went to NY around the time he wrapped THP. Then we have seen him leaving from lax. 
Maybe he went to NY from Toronto, met her and then went to LA. It’s crazy


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Oh I am sorry.....I forgot you know both of them personally and their location at all times!  Also I humbly apologise that no one else can have an opinion other than yours....just let me get my knee pads so I can grovel *rolls eyes*




Where did I say any of that? I didn’t even say you were wrong lmfao. I also was giving my opinion. I was simply giving my opinion of your opinion. I thought the thought of them not actually breaking up and, Alexa actually keeping her mouth shut and being private about anything is hilarious.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Alexa keeping anything Alex related under wraps ROFLMFAO you are hilarious.


True her past behavior suggests that’s not even a possibility, she thrives on attention


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> True her past behavior suggests that’s not even a possibility, she thrives on attention



This


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> Where did I say any of that? I didn’t even say you were wrong lmfao. I also was giving my opinion. I was simply giving my opinion of your opinion. I thought the thought of them not actually breaking up and, Alexa actually keeping her mouth shut and being private about anything is hilarious.




No....you personally called me hilarious not the situation (as in my opinion). This is not my first rodeo missy, been here too long and seen too much, so I do know better.


Quick question to all, how long were they together before the first time they was seen in public?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

They were spotted in February before the botanical in June


----------



## MooCowmoo

ScandiGirl83 said:


> They were spotted in February before the botanical in June



That's not what I asked...re read


----------



## ScandiGirl83

MooCowmoo said:


> No....you personally called me hilarious not the situation (as in my opinion). This is not my first rodeo missy, been here too long and seen too much, so I do know better.
> 
> 
> Quick question to all, *how long were they together before the first time they was seen in public*?


 
My answer is correct. They were spotted at a concert in Feb before the first ‘official’ stroll at the Botanical in June! Feb June 4 months


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> No....you personally called me hilarious not the situation (as in my opinion). This is not my first rodeo missy, been here too long and seen too much, so I do know better.
> 
> 
> Quick question to all, how long were they together before the first time they was seen in public?



Then I miss wrote the “hilarious” part. Still didn’t insist I was right and you were wrong did I? Still didn’t state I am the only one with an opinion. You gave an opinion and I gave my opinion of your opinion.


----------



## MooCowmoo

ScandiGirl83 said:


> My answer is correct. They were spotted at a concert in Feb before the first ‘official’ stroll at the Botanical in June! Feb June 4 months



No, you didn't answer correctly.  How long were they together before they were first seen?  When did their relationship start?


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> No, you didn't answer correctly.  How long were they together before they were first seen?  When did their relationship start?



That is when it started. February. Tabloids didn’t start announcing it officially until June. What are you not getting? So what’s the correct answer, you seem to know something we don’t?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Let me call Alex then so I can answer your question properly.

Nobody really can answer you but Alex or Alexa


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> That is when it started. February. Tabloids didn’t start announcing it officially until June. What are you not getting? So what’s the correct answer, you seem to know something we don’t?



So you know for sure it started in February?  Did they tell you personally or did you just make assumptions from what you read?  How do you know that they hadn't been seeing each other long before February?  You can't know, same as all of us don't know as we don't know them or their schedules personally.   I'm trying to prove a point that the few tiny hints that appear via social media, only constitutes a huge conspiracy to fans that are way over the top invested in both their lives.  Any normal person wouldn't look too much into it but for some reason this thread seems to have taken a nosedive back a few years. 

I'm off again......some things never change....


----------



## Askarbb

Yup. Alexa is waaayy too open with things like that. Past relationships are enough proof she doesn’t know how to be quiet. I said mine was an opinion. So really it seems you personally can’t handle differing opinions. The difference you specifically stated we were wrong. 




MooCowmoo said:


> So you know for sure it started in February?  Did they tell you personally or did you just make assumptions from what you read?  How do you know that they hadn't been seeing each other long before February?  You can't know, same as all of us don't know as we don't know them or their schedules personally.   I'm trying to prove a point that the few tiny hints that appear via social media, only constitutes a huge conspiracy to fans that are way over the top invested in both their lives.  Any normal person wouldn't look too much into it but for some reason this thread seems to have taken a nosedive back a few years.
> 
> I'm off again......some things never change....


----------



## Julia_W

MooCowmoo said:


> So you know for sure it started in February?  Did they tell you personally or did you just make assumptions from what you read?  How do you know that they hadn't been seeing each other long before February?  You can't know, same as all of us don't know as we don't know them or their schedules personally.   I'm trying to prove a point that the few tiny hints that appear via social media, only constitutes a huge conspiracy to fans that are way over the top invested in both their lives.  Any normal person wouldn't look too much into it but for some reason this thread seems to have taken a nosedive back a few years.
> 
> I'm off again......some things never change....


MooCowmoo, I have wondered the same thing.  I mean he was in the UK for months filming Tarzan just before they were seen together in February at the Father John Misty concert.  I have often wondered if they had already starting seeing each other while he was in London.  In one of the Tarzan promotion interviews he was talking about his lack of social life during the filming and said that he never got to see his girlfriend. I wasn't aware of a girlfriend during that time, so I thought he might already be a couple prior to the first sighting.


----------



## GlamazonD

scaredsquirrel said:


> Kappa, thanks for this. I’ve not laughed this hard in a while. You do know this is a fan thread, right? Have you looked at the other threads on this site? The posters could tell you the size of a mole underneath Michael Fassbender’s chin (you may need to go look him up as well, as he’s probably out of your age reference). Welcome to Tpf



Wut? Since when this has been a fan thread? @BagBerry just claimed this is NOT a fan thread and I've been under that conclusion since I logged in a few years ago. I'm a fan, obviously but to me it's clear that some posters are not fans, or Alex has the most unsupportive and unloyal fandom ever.

Btw, without stalker followers we wouldn't know squat about Alex private life and whereabouts. I mean why they even follow Alexa, her family and friends after their break up?  To me Alex is still a very private guy, he doesn't open up too much about his private life and his IG is quite modest.  He's almost as perfect as I am. We would make a great match


----------



## Sillygal2007

GlamazonD said:


> Wut? Since when this has been a fan thread? @BagBerry just claimed this is NOT a fan thread and I've been under that conclusion since I logged in a few years ago. I'm a fan, obviously but to me it's clear that some posters are not fans, or Alex has the most unsupportive and unloyal fandom ever.
> 
> Btw, without stalker followers we wouldn't know squat about Alex private life and whereabouts. I mean why they even follow Alexa, her family and friends after their break up?  To me Alex is still a very private guy, he doesn't open up too much about his private life and his IG is quite modest.  He's almost as perfect as I am. We would make a great match




So sort of like you accusing him of being an un supportive bf in the Alexa thread? Seems pretty  unloyal and unsupportive to me.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I'm follwowing them to see more of Alex, and i just did. But i can't share it because i dont know how to download IG videos. These are public accounts so we all can see but the live vids dissapear in 24 hrs. Anyway, they are having a kareoke night with lots of vids and Pixie's last live video shows Alex sitting with the group actually kindof singing along. Maybe someone else can share, i can only inform.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Do not know how to make it appear here

https://sendvid.com/rwd0tq8i


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> MooCowmoo, I have wondered the same thing.  I mean he was in the UK for months filming Tarzan just before they were seen together in February at the Father John Misty concert.  I have often wondered if they had already starting seeing each other while he was in London.  In one of the Tarzan promotion interviews he was talking about his lack of* social life during the filming and said that he never got to see his girlfriend*. I wasn't aware of a girlfriend during that time, so I thought he might already be a couple prior to the first sighting.



I don't remember that quote from any of his interviews, though he gave so many, who knows. But, I think others in the fandom would have pounced on it.
So yes, it's possible that they started dating before being spotted in February 2015. I'm presuming they'd met before. But while he can go ninja, I suspect that when they were spotted together that February is when they started dating.* And then they broke up, And  got back together. And broke up. Even put out an announcement about it.

*If someone really wants to go through her sm, and her fansites, and see if her sightings match up with his before February, go for it.

ETA: FYI, the ignore button is a marvellous feature and I highly recommend its use. If there's a member that all you do is get snippy and argumenative with, literally ignore them. I understand the need to respond to everything,  I do. Because I do it. But for mental health's sake, just ignore them if they annoy you.


----------



## GlamazonD

Sillygal2007 said:


> So sort of like you accusing him of being an un supportive bf in the Alexa thread? Seems pretty  unloyal and unsupportive to me.



I left my answer to your ill-founded accusation in Alexa thread, and if you think I'm an unloyal fan I've picked it from here. Maybe you should consult an English dictionary to solve what a word "if" means.


----------



## Sillygal2007

GlamazonD said:


> I left my answer to your ill-founded accusation in Alexa thread, and if you think I'm an unloyal fan I'm picked it from here. Maybe you should consult an English dictionary to solve what a word "if" means.


And I responded to your reply. I know exactly what the word if means. Just because you put if doesn’t make any of the other things you were saying less of an accusation. You spoke as if it were fact.


----------



## GlamazonD

Sillygal2007 said:


> And I responded to your reply. I know exactly what the word if means. Just because you put if doesn’t make any of the other things you were saying less of an accusation. You spoke as if it were fact.



Oh whoa! I don't even know what are you talking about. Obviously we understand a word if differently or you are seeking a fight?


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## ScandiGirl83

Chung claimed few weeks ago she is single and ready to mingle but with none to mingle


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex and Alexa were first seen at the Father John Misty concert on Valentines Day and then the sighting at a restaurant in NYC was just after that. It started to make its way around gossip sites like Prez Hilton at that time.  Main stream media didn't start reporting them as a couple until that summer when they were spotted at the Brooklyn Botanical Garden. 

As if about 6 to 8 weeks ago she was saying that they were over and she was single.  Here's a excerpt from the interview she did with Chelsea Handler that I posted on November 16th.  It came out that day. 

Chelsea Handler interviewed Alexa for Refinery29. 

CH: “So, speaking of the joys of family, do you want children?” 

AC: “I'm open to having children. It's not that I'm eyeballing babies and trying to snatch them from prams. But they seem nice, sure. If I was in love with someone and they wanted to start a family, I'd be open to the idea. But I'm not so obsessed with a child that I would prioritize that over meeting someone and falling in love. I think it's that order of things.” 

CH: “What's your relationship status right now? I know you got out of a relationship after two years.” 

AC: “I did. Yeah, I'm single. I'm single and ready to mingle, but no one to mingle with.” 

CH: “Well there's plenty of people to mingle with. You should enjoy your singledom, because it's very rare that anyone remains single for very long. My take on it is: when you are single, you should embrace it and be very joyful that you're not tethered to somebody and that you could do what you want, when you want, and how you want. It's usually just temporary.“ 

AC: “Is it? I've had phases of being single for really long spells of time. They just have to be funny. I've realized that over most things.” 

CH: “I think a sense of humor is paramount too. I am very shallow in the sense that I like a man to be good looking, for me. I have to be physically attracted to him. But then humor on top of that makes them 10 times even better looking.” 

AC: “Exactly.”


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Do not know how to make it appear here
> 
> https://sendvid.com/rwd0tq8i


He always seems to be hiding in all these videos!


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex and Alexa were first seen at the Father John Misty concert on Valentines Day and then the sighting at a restaurant in NYC was just after that. It started to make its way around gossip sites like Prez Hilton at that time.  Main stream media didn't start reporting them as a couple until that summer when they were spotted at the Brooklyn Botanical Garden.
> 
> As if about 6 to 8 weeks ago she was saying that they were over and she was single.  Here's a excerpt from the interview she did with Chelsea Handler that I posted on November 16th.  It came out that day.
> 
> Chelsea Handler interviewed Alexa for Refinery29.
> 
> CH: “So, speaking of the joys of family, do you want children?”
> 
> AC: “I'm open to having children. It's not that I'm eyeballing babies and trying to snatch them from prams. But they seem nice, sure. If I was in love with someone and they wanted to start a family, I'd be open to the idea. But I'm not so obsessed with a child that I would prioritize that over meeting someone and falling in love. I think it's that order of things.”
> 
> CH: “What's your relationship status right now? I know you got out of a relationship after two years.”
> 
> AC: “I did. Yeah, I'm single. I'm single and ready to mingle, but no one to mingle with.”
> 
> CH: “Well there's plenty of people to mingle with. You should enjoy your singledom, because it's very rare that anyone remains single for very long. My take on it is: when you are single, you should embrace it and be very joyful that you're not tethered to somebody and that you could do what you want, when you want, and how you want. It's usually just temporary.“
> 
> AC: “Is it? I've had phases of being single for really long spells of time. They just have to be funny. I've realized that over most things.”
> 
> CH: “I think a sense of humor is paramount too. I am very shallow in the sense that I like a man to be good looking, for me. I have to be physically attracted to him. But then humor on top of that makes them 10 times even better looking.”
> 
> AC: “Exactly.”


She sounded sad.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

ellasam said:


> He always seems to be hiding in all these videos!



He is not hiding in this one. Not as usual. He also does an appreciation gesture to the horrible singers


----------



## jooa

ellasam said:


> He always seems to be hiding in all these videos!


It doesn't look like that. His elbow even rests on Alexa's leg and he seems to be playing with all.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

He is not hiding in this clip but his arm is not on her leg. I watched it slowly and it seems it’s on his leg


----------



## jooa

^^ He's wearing a long pants, his elbow is on the bare leg, so?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I still think he is on his own leg with his left hand under his right arm.  
She is turned a little on the right


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> He is not hiding in this clip but his arm is not on her leg. I watched it slowly and it seems it’s on his leg


Good God you guys have better eyesite than me! I didn’t notice any of that!


----------



## Askarbb

The white circle is Alexa’s knee. His arm is clearly resting on his black pants behind her leg. 


jooa said:


> It doesn't look like that. His elbow even rests on Alexa's leg and he seems to be playing with all.


----------



## Askarbb

ellasam said:


> Good God you guys have better eyesite than me! I didn’t notice any of that!


At first I didn’t either until someone said something. So I figured let me go look. I had to pause it to see.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

And his arm is on his own hand @Askarbb

And the ig story is now gone. Deleted. Maybe he didn’t realize she was posting him.


----------



## jooa

I see it differently


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> I see it differently
> View attachment 3923569


Her leg is in the way lol her leg is crisscrossed. See it different all you want. It is clearly resting on his own leg.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Under his elbow you can see a black line that is his pant. And his left hand is under it.
They are not so close so he can be upon her.


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> I see it differently
> View attachment 3923569





Yet again every shot I get his elbow is on his black pants


----------



## Askarbb

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Under his elbow you can see a black line that is his pant. And his left hand is under it.
> They are not so close so he can be upon her.



Plus if her knee was as high as it was it would appear his elbow was resting on it but it wasn’t.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> View attachment 3923571




Like i said it “appears” he is resting his arm on her leg but he is NOT. You can clearly see she is in the middle of crossing her legs.


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> View attachment 3923571



Plus if he was resting his arm on her leg his shoulder would be more forward and down because of how y’all he is. Her shoulder is not behind his.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Sorry, still on my point
She is a little turned and he is right (can’t explain better). For being on her leg he should have been turned a little too. And I still see the thin black line between her leg and his elbow.


----------



## Askarbb

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Sorry, still on my point
> She is a little turned and he is right (can’t explain better). For being on her leg he should have been turned a little too. And I still see the thin black line between her leg and his elbow.


You can also see the space between her knee and thigh showing she is in the middle of trying to cross her legs.


----------



## Askarbb

If his leg was on hers he wouldn’t be behind her his upper body would be more in front of hers. Alexa is also slightly turned away from Alex.


----------



## jooa

^^ She has no crossed legs. One leg (this interesting) is high and the foot probably rests on something (probably Alex's chair) the other leg is close to her friend's leg ... but apparently everyone can see what he wants


----------



## GlamazonD

jooa said:


> View attachment 3923571
> 
> She has no crossed legs. One leg (this interesting) is high and the foot probably rests on something (probably Alex's chair) the other leg is close to her friend's leg.



I see what you are doing and I'm loving it.  I agree, my eyesight is impeccable and it's clearly Alex's elbow on Alexa's lap. No doubt whatsoever


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> I see it differently
> View attachment 3923569


It looks like his arm is on his own leg in this pic to me


----------



## Askarbb

You can see Alex’s pants through her legs as she is trying to cross them. 
He is resting on his own leg. His upper body is behind hers. If he was resting on her leg his upper body would be in front of her not behind her.  





jooa said:


> ^^ She has no crossed legs. One leg (this interesting) is high and the foot probably rests on something (probably Alex's chair) the other leg is close to her friend's leg.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Anyway they are sharing the room no matter where his elbow was. I still hope they’re just friends. And it’s not because I’m jealous of someone I can’t have.


----------



## jooa




----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> View attachment 3923580
> 
> If his leg was on hers he wouldn’t be behind her his upper body would be more in front of hers. Alexa is also slightly turned away from Alex.





jooa said:


> ^^ She has no crossed legs. One leg (this interesting) is high and the foot probably rests on something (probably Alex's chair) the other leg is close to her friend's leg ... but apparently everyone can see what he wants



^ Exactly! Some people are seriously in denial because they don't like Alex with Alexa or with an any woman for that matter. Because I don't give a rats behind who he or any celebrity dates or bangs, my insights are neutral and valid


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> View attachment 3923585



I can see just fine. Her left leg is in the middle of being raised over her right knee. Through the space in her legs you can see Alex’s pants. It isn’t just the lower half of the body. If Alex really was resting his elbow on her leg his upper body would be LOWER than it is. His upper body would also be in front of her not in back.


----------



## Askarbb

The arrow shows her shoulder is in front of him. If he was resting on her leg she would be a bit behind him.


----------



## jooa

^^ You know that you can turn the 'top' of the body in any direction without turning the 'bottom' and that the body can lean forward and back ... and that Alex is very tall?


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ You know that you can turn the 'top' of the body in any direction without turning the 'bottom' ... and that Alex is very tall?




It’s not about “turning” it is about hunching. He wouldn’t be that far behind her. Not if you are resting on someone’s knee. That is precisely my point. Alex is tall which means his body should be leaning even lower if it were actually on Alexa’s knee.


----------



## jooa

^^ this about body was about Alexa's body not Alex ... but as I said, everyone can see what he/she wants ... not only when it comes to this vid, but also when it comes to everything else. Everyone interprets the facts as they need. Even if something is black, someone can always insist that it is white  ... and even 'the fact' can always be called 'fake news'.


----------



## Askarbb

jooa said:


> ^^ this about body was about Alexa's body not Alex.



I thought it was for both? Either way if he was resting on her leg, how would he do that without her moving her shoulder enough for him to rest his elbow on her leg? Alex’s top half would be in front of her shoulder not behind. He would be lower not as high as he is.


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> Oh God..... he’s back with Alexa


How do you know?


----------



## Askarbb

jojo518 said:


> How do you know?



We don’t actually know he is back with her. We only know he is hanging out with her. There are pics and videos of him vacationing with her and her friends.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

And they are in the same room. Feefeh is with that Bunny. Pixie and Barnett are married and Grimshaw is with that other girl. 
They have posted many many clips in this last days. But maybe the bungalows are for 4 persons.


----------



## Askarbb

ScandiGirl83 said:


> And they are in the same room. Feefeh is with that Bunny. Pixie and Barnett are married and Grimshaw is with that other girl.
> They have posted many many clips in this last days. But maybe the bungalows are for 4 persons.



I don’t think they are 4 people bungalows.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

You can’t tell. She always goes away with friends.


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## Askarbb

VEGASTAR said:


> You are right. This pic is very clear. I had not noticed this detail while watching the video. Bravo.. going back and rewatching the video she is sitting with her legs wide open, not moving, not trying to cross legs either. I think she turned her upper body towards the singers and leaned forward to see better. So Alex was left behind, also had to  lean forward to see them and put his elbow on her leg while doing so. Wow...she sits like a guy with legs wide open while wearing a slit skirt. This just reminded me of the pictures of them in a park where he was lying down on the grass and she was sitting on him legs wide open wearing a mini dress... so maybe this is how she sits
> Whats crazy is that the video was deleted. I guess maybe this was why.. Alex was sitting next to other guys in the other one. But they are next to each other and physically close/ intimate in this one thanks to this picture and anaysis..



The video wasn’t deleted. It was a live video which automatically disappears after a certain time. It wasn’t on her knee. That is why Alex is so far back. If it was resting on her knee he would have to come forward more.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

@Askarbb Pixie has deleted the clip. Surely Alexander was not happy she posted him.


----------



## Askarbb

ScandiGirl83 said:


> @Askarbb Pixie has deleted the clip. Surely Alexander was not happy she posted him.



That is strange. What I don’t understand is if you want privacy that much, why hang out with people like them at all? If we know they are this big into social media he has to know. So why not just avoid all of the videos by not hanging out with them in the first place?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Askarbb said:


> That is strange. What I don’t understand is if you want privacy that much, why hang out with people like them at all? If we know they are this big into social media he has to know. So why not just avoid all of the videos by not hanging out with them in the first place?



That’s the point!!!


----------



## GlamazonD

Askarbb said:


> That is strange. What I don’t understand is if you want privacy that much, why hang out with people like them at all? If we know they are this big into social media he has to know. So why not just avoid all of the videos by not hanging out with them in the first place?



Maybe she deleted the video due to negative feedback and rude comments by random stalkers? Certain Alex followers (not necessarily his fans tho) are known for harrassing just not Alexa but his friends and family members too


----------



## VEGASTAR

..


----------



## GlamazonD

I love how things have escalated from an innocent sock to fans burning their stan cards (again)


----------



## ellasam

It looks like he’s wearing shorts in the video, I don’t know what that has to do with anything, just making an observation.


----------



## deux11

Oh Lord, I wish the 'Alex is gay'-troll would come back.


----------



## Kendalia

Little late to the party but what's the big deal about where his knee is resting in that pic?   He is there with her, sitting with her so I imagine there is touching going on.   Wish the snap was clearer as I'd like a better look at his hair growth.


----------



## audiogirl

ScandiGirl83 said:


> He is still in Mauritius. He could never arrive by time for the AFI luncheon on Friday


You must use a different calendar than I have. Today is Wednesday, January 3rd. AFI is Friday, January 5th. Still time to get there. Assuming, of course, he is planning on attending.


----------



## loujono

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Let me call Alex then so I can answer your question properly.
> 
> Nobody really can answer you but Alex or Alexa


bam bam - exactly - no one but them knows when they started seeing each other - when and if they broke up and when and if they are back together - if you are in a relationship or ever have been no one knows what goes on behind closed doors. 

Just because he hasn't been on any SM until now doesn't mean anything - he worked like a dog for a fair chunk of the later part of the year so they may have just not seen one another - this happens all the time in the world they live in - which again is somewhat different to most of ours (mine anyway) - I would love to be spending my hols at a five star resort and for sure I would be posting that **** all over SM to brag to everyone I know!


----------



## loujono

Askarbb said:


> That is when it started. February. Tabloids didn’t start announcing it officially until June. What are you not getting? So what’s the correct answer, you seem to know something we don’t?


problem is believing the tabloids who know nothing


----------



## loujono

jooa said:


> I see it differently
> View attachment 3923569


loving the hair


----------



## loujono

Askarbb said:


> That is strange. What I don’t understand is if you want privacy that much, why hang out with people like them at all? If we know they are this big into social media he has to know. So why not just avoid all of the videos by not hanging out with them in the first place?



But if you had friends/partners who were all over SM and you didn't want to be would you choose privacy over friendship? My husband hates social media and can't stand me on it but I still do it (not all the time) but we certainly aren't going to be ending our relationship over it because we love each other - it can be as simple as that and all those arrows and blurred pics made my eyes hurt.  There are snippets of him but I don't necessarily think he is hiding I think he just doesn't want to be front and centre singing karaoke because of the backlash and it getting everywhere - I think he is still haunted by the drunk soccer video and the other drunk pics of him around. (please note I don't know him personally and this is all my opinion and speculation )

I love his hair and can't wait to see the hot globes at the globes!


----------



## Kitkath70

loujono said:


> bam bam - exactly - no one but them knows when they started seeing each other - when and if they broke up and when and if they are back together - if you are in a relationship or ever have been no one knows what goes on behind closed doors.
> 
> Just because he hasn't been on any SM until now doesn't mean anything - he worked like a dog for a fair chunk of the later part of the year so they may have just not seen one another - this happens all the time in the world they live in - which again is somewhat different to most of ours (mine anyway) - I would love to be spending my hols at a five star resort and for sure I would be posting that **** all over SM to brag to everyone I know!



Well we do know that they did in fact breakup because Alexa said so 2 months ago when she spoke to Chelsea Handler.  But other than that, we really don't  know much at all about their relationship.  I'm assuming that their work schedules make it difficult to have a traditional relationship.  She moved back to London over the Summer so that was in the works before they most likely split.  I just can't see how things would work if he's working on location and based out of NYC and she's in London.


----------



## skarsbabe

what did I just read through the last 10 pages of!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

audiogirl said:


> You must use a different calendar than I have. Today is Wednesday, January 3rd. AFI is Friday, January 5th. Still time to get there. Assuming, of course, he is planning on attending.



I think he will attend the Golden Globes show at this point, if he is attending of course. 
From Mauritius there are really few flights to London. The one from this am has been cancelled so there is just another one leaving this late night and arriving tomorrow morning. Then he has another 12 hours fly to Lax. 24 hours on a plane.


----------



## aerohead21

1. The difference between him not liking SM and your husband not liking SM is that he’s famous and SM can be used to exploit or otherwise manipulate situations. They also help “stans” as you guys are calling them, follow his every move. Which is freaky-deaky in the least.

2. This crap is why I leave threads. You guys all need to calm the *f* down. At the end of the day he’s responsible for his decisions and if you feel like his decisions influence your fanaticism, then so be it. If it doesn’t, great. We’re all different so picking fights is not making this thread fun. It’s getting hijacked.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Oh dear God... someone actually had the nerve to ask Dada, on a post of Alex's IG, if Alex was back with Alexa and weather if they ever actually split up back in July. Dada actually made a very sweet & cute reply. In short, he said he didn't know and that they dont talk about ♡ it. He said it in a polite and funny way. He always seems  to reply and seems like a cool & nice guy. 
I'm actually starting to believe they may never have broken up too. Maybe his PR people convinced him that his being single would increase his chances for the awards. Anything is possible. We don't know half the things that go on in holywood.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

How can you keep a relationnup when you stay months without meeting? Ok there are phones and skype but it’s not the same. Besides they have been barely in the same place as Alexander stayed in Italy then Sweden and then was shooting in Canada.
She posted about where she was promoting her clothing line.

Another thing... he looked quite good and healthy when alone. When she is around he looks... not good let’s say it in this way


----------



## aerohead21

Another parallel...between AC and KB...back when he was with KB we assumed part of why they weren’t good together was that he didn’t like all the pap crap and sneaky pics...and yet he is with AC...so maybe pap crap and sneaky pics isn’t the problem for him.


----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


> How can you keep a relationnup when you stay months without meeting? Ok there are phones and skype but it’s not the same. Besides they have been barely in the same place as Alexander stayed in Italy then Sweden and then was shooting in Canada.
> She posted about where she was promoting her clothing line.
> 
> Another thing... he looked quite good and healthy when alone. When she is around he looks... not good let’s say it in this way


He looks sad and lonely with her, just my opinion, if they had been together there would have pics or something. I can’t see him breaking up with someone to win an award, hopefully he’s not that shallow. If she accompanies him to the GG , I think we’ll have an answer.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Another parallel...between AC and KB...back when he was with KB we assumed part of why they weren’t good together was that he didn’t like all the pap crap and sneaky pics...and yet he is with AC...so maybe pap crap and sneaky pics isn’t the problem for him.


Well said


----------



## VEGASTAR

ScandiGirl83 said:


> How can you keep a relationnup when you stay months without meeting? Ok there are phones and skype but it’s not the same. Besides they have been barely in the same place as Alexander stayed in Italy then Sweden and then was shooting in Canada.
> She posted about where she was promoting her clothing line.
> 
> Another thing... he looked quite good and healthy when alone. When she is around he looks... not good let’s say it in this way


That's exactly it.. This is their lifestyle. They are always on the road, travelling. Seeing each other months apart is the only kind of relationship they can have.
You may not be able to keep a relationship that way and neither can I but they are not us. They have different lifestyles and personalities than us. So i am not going to expect them to fit into my normal way of life.
Besides, I just said it might be possible. No one knows the the truth but them.


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think he’ll bring her to the GG. I’ll be truly shocked if he does. My suspicion comes on the fact that he’s only ever walked a red carpet with his family and it keeps talks going if she happens to show up at the awards, or magically appears at an after party.

The thing is, he gets kickbacks for things. This, being her group of people, I don’t think HE got the kickback so he went on the trip because he wanted to.

The other confusing thing for me is that AC has a history of staying friends with her exes. She’s pictured many times with her exes after they’ve broken up and giving them hugs and stuff. Who knows...he could have developed enough of a friendship with some of her friends that instead of a “who gets the friends in the custody battle” kind of thing, he went on this trip to support someone else and he felt ok enough with AC to do that.

I would rather hear that version of a break up than bruises at the gas station...


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> Oh dear God... someone actually had the nerve to ask Dada, on a post of Alex's IG, if Alex was back with Alexa and weather if they ever actually split up back in July. Dada actually made a very sweet & cute reply. In short, he said he didn't know and that they dont talk about ♡ it. He said it in a polite and funny way. He always seems  to reply and seems like a cool & nice guy.
> I'm actually starting to believe they may never have broken up too. Maybe his PR people convinced him that his being single would increase his chances for the awards. Anything is possible. We don't know half the things that go on in holywood.



I thought others might like to see Dada's reply to the person who asked about Alex and Alexa getting back together.  Dada is super sweet.  He responds to questions and "likes" comments.  I hope people asking him about Alex doesn't become a trend.

flairion@canadianphantum sorry sweetie I don't talk about my friends relationships and I don't know nothing about the ❤️ in my friends life. We don't talk about ❤️ we are Vikings that like fire meed and invading places invaders of love ❤️‍♂️ One Love ❤️


----------



## aerohead21

That’s cute. And I’m glad he’s willing to put it out there that he’s not going to answer. I think he’s hoping people will stop pestering him if he says he doesn’t know but as Alex continues to grow as a celebrity he’ll probably be bothered more, not less.


----------



## Kitkath70

You can't even put KB and Alexa in the same category.  KB literally filled 14 threads on this forum with pap pictures and that was before twitter and instagram. She was in a league of her own. Alexa posts too, but it's usually only her.  Very rarely is Alex in it and if he is it's minimal.

Bruises at a gas station?


----------



## aerohead21

To a degree yes, and it appears that by taking stuff down people are respecting that for Alex...but for it to happen in the first place is what I’m getting at...she’s been around him long enough that she would know. That conversation with her friends should have happened already if she were respecting it. These friends aren’t new ones of hers, so I can only speculate that they respect her enough to respect him on her behalf.


----------



## Kitkath70

Only a very small group of people are aware of the connection between people like Pixie and Nick with Alex.  No one in the general public cares really or would be combing the pictures and videos on instagram for a glimpse of Alex. It's only the long term fans that seem to pay attention and look for him.  Honestly if I didn't know that he shaved his head and what his standard outfit looks like, I never would have noticed him in the first picture posted.


----------



## aerohead21

I mean...on one hand...you have actors competing with celebrities. Celebrities who use social media and paparazzi to gain attention and therefore, fame. It works when you want people to pay attention to your work but it’s like selling your soul to the devil. You become property of the people and it can go the other way entirely where your personal life becomes the object of attention over your work. Newer actors in the industry are put into more of a conundrum than their older, established counterparts because they almost need the celebrity status to have their work given attention. It’s almost become a necessary evil in the industry.

On the other hand, you have actors who do their best not to play that game or play it as minimally as they can. This is where I think Alex prefers to be. He’s trying to balance the work with the celebrity and it sucks for him.

However, the people he has surrounded himself with when he was with KB and now that he’s with AC (allegedly), are people who rely on the celebrity to get their work out there and maintain relevance. I personally like AC more than KB but it takes me back to my original question...why, if that is not how you want to live your life, do you choose to have those people around you?

That’s not a judgement on who they are as people. It’s just to say that they utilize two different methods to get their work noticed and he has stated he strongly opposes that for himself.....

Plus...of course he’s yoyoing with AC. He hasn’t met me yet...sooooo 

Just kidding


----------



## aerohead21

I’m just saying, if I were AC and I were trying to make it work with Alex and he were like, I don’t want to be on social media like that...I’d be sure my friends kept him out of it. And if they were really my friends, they’d do it for me because that’s the right thing to do. I wouldn’t be trying to sneak a blurry photo or capturing video for his voice to be heard and then posting it for stans to be combing through.

That conversation would be had prior to the vacation starting.


----------



## aerohead21

Because no matter how “household name” Alex is or not, he’s got stans and I’m sure he knows it.


----------



## aerohead21

Kitkath70 said:


> Bruises at a gas station?



Back in the day when everyone was questioning if Alex and Kate broke up he was at the gas station or walking out of the gym or something random like that with bruises. It then became speculation if he got into a fight with her now husband Michael Polish...that break up story.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Back in the day when everyone was questioning if Alex and Kate broke up he was at the gas station or walking out of the gym or something random like that with bruises. It then became speculation if he got into a fight with her now husband Michael Polish...that break up story.


What?!?!?! Really?!?!?! Do tell, I never heard those stories. But isn’t her husband really small?!?!


----------



## Kitkath70

Actually I think he got drunk and had the bruises after a party.    One punch and KB's creepy husband would have been on his back.  KB didn't parade her would be hubby out until Alex was seen partying with Keith and Alicia Vikander and the other girls at Comic con. I'm sure she assumed it was safe to say they were over considering they met a fell in love while filming their film together while she was supposedly still with Alex.


----------



## aerohead21

Oh I know. I’m just saying I’d rather read a happy break up story where everyone’s on good terms and can hang out like friends vs one where bruises are involved. Since both are (were) speculation, that’s all I was trying to infer. Happy vs not happy speculation.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Actually I think he got drunk and had the bruises after a party.    One punch and KB's creepy husband would have been on his back.  KB didn't parade her would be hubby out until Alex was seen partying with Keith and Alicia Vikander and the other girls at Comic con. I'm sure she assumed it was safe to say they were over considering they met a fell in love while filming their film together while she was supposedly still with Alex.


God!!! I guess I’ve been living under a rock, I’ve never heard the comic story and partying with girls. Though I did hear the cheating stories while she was filming and still with Alex.


----------



## scarlet555

what on earth happened to this thread?


----------



## VampFan

[emoji897][emoji897][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## aerohead21

Basically. I’ve dropped two sites already for his crap. It’s beyond frustrating when people can’t agree to disagree.


----------



## Kitkath70

ellasam said:


> God!!! I guess I’ve been living under a rock, I’ve never heard the comic story and partying with girls. Though I did hear the cheating stories while she was filming and still with Alex.



You need to watch the Pop Candies videos on YouTube.  Lots from Comic Con and also Chateau Marmont.


----------



## jojo518

Unfortunately we won't know the truth.  That is something between the two of them I guess.  Maybe they are just "companions".....I guess dating in the celeb world is a different beast all its own.


----------



## Kendalia

Just a side note to the bruises story from my recollection.   Alex looked like hell and was taking a rug to be cleaned.   It was surmised at the time that he had really bad allergies or that a party at his house got out of control.    Really bad pics of Alex and there was even a daily mail story and I think JJ.    Never heard anything about a fight.   I remember the poor pitiful pics of Alex.   It was way after he broke up with KB because he was living in the house he purchased.


----------



## Blue Irina

Happy New Y...


----------



## VEGASTAR

oh yesss, i remember this.....

*Just what has happened to Alexander Skarsgard's face? True Blood star emerges battered and bruised*

By Daily Mail Reporter15:34 GMT 08 Mar 2013, updated 19:24 GMT 08 Mar 2013






Alexander Skarsgard was not looking his usual dapper self when spotted on an outing in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The 36-year-old actor was sporting bags under his eyes and what appeared to be a bruise around his right cheek bone.

Swedish star Alexander attempted to shield his face under a black cap, but it was still clear to see he has been in the wars.





Face of pain: Alexander Skarsgard was spotted out in Los Angeles on Thursday sporting bags under his eyes and bruising around his right cheekbone
With True Blood Season 6 recently having started shooting, perhaps the nights shoots are taking a toll.

And of course his alter ego, vampire Eric Northman, is always getting into some kind of scrape, which might explain his injury.

MailOnline has contacted the actor's representatives to see if they can shed any more light.

Of course vampires have an averse reaction to daylight in the HBO series - mere minutes in the sunshine sees them letting off steam and their physical features begin to melt.





Keeping it under his hat: The 36-year-old actor tried to disguise himself under a black cap




Keeping it under his hat: The 36-year-old actor tried to disguise himself under a black cap




Getting into a scrape? Alexander is currently filming True Blood Season 6, so perhaps the night shoots and action on set have taken a toll
Perhaps Alexander should stick to the night shoots.

The actor was spotted yesterday filling up his car with gas before dropping off some rugs to be cleaned.

Skarsgard has also been touted to play the Tarzan in an remake of the classic adventure story.

Director David Yates, who made four of the Harry Potter films, is also said to be keen to snare Jessica Chastain to play the role of Jane.





Rugged look: The Swedish star dropped off some rugs for cleaning during his outing




Fuelling up: He also filled up his car with gas, opting for a casual attire of jeans and grey T-shirt teamed with black jacket




Fuelling up: He also filled up his car with gas, opting for a casual attire of jeans and grey T-shirt teamed with black jacket.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Skarsgard-sports-battered-bruised-face.html


----------



## Kendalia

Yes those are the pics of poor, pitiful Alex.    _ Those may be the worst pics he's ever had taken.   Looked like he really needed someone to take care of him._


----------



## VEGASTAR

A new interview with Nicole talking about Alex and BLL.

*Nicole Kidman says she **has a deep ‘connection’ with co-star Alexander Skarsgard after filming Big Little Lies*

JANUARY 5, 20185:46am
*The Emmys: Weird Nicole Kidman-Alexander Skarsgard kiss*








Staff writers
News Corp Australia Network
SHE raised eyebrows when she kissed Big Little Lies co-star Alexander Skarsgard on the lips in front of husband, Keith Urban at the Emmy Awards. But Nicole Kidman says she simply has a “different connection” with the actor after they shared some “intense” scenes in the hit series.

Talking to _W _magazine, in which she appears on the cover with fellow Aussie Margot Robbie, Kidman says she and Skarsgard put all of themselves into playing Celeste Wright and violent husband, Perry, and came out of the experience bonded.





Nicole Kidman and Margot Robbie on W magazine. Picture: W MagazineSource:Supplied


It was when Skarsgard won his Emmy Award that Kidman planted the kiss on his lips.

“To be able to just give him a kiss, I mean, I’d kissed him many, many times on the set. Much more than that,” she said. “So that was just my way of going, in the moment — we were both shocked and we were like, ‘Oh, my gosh, I’m so glad you won.’ Because I know what he put into that role.”





Nicole Kidman in a gritty and violent sex scene with on-screen husband Alexander Skarsgard in Big Little Lies. Picture: SuppliedSource:Supplied

“There were times on that set when it was intense. But he and I communicated,” she said. “There had to be such safety and such honesty and such raw vulnerability there that we have a different connection.”

“He [Skarsgard] never pulled back and he never talked about, never worried about, how he was being depicted. He was just very honest and very true to what the story needed,” she said.





Actor Alexander Skarsgard kisses actress Nicole Kidman as he goes to accept his Emmy Award for Outstanding Supporting Actor in a Limited Series or Movie for Big Little Lies. Picture: GettySource:Getty Images

Her real-life husband Keith Urban however found the whole series “disturbing”.

“When he watched Big Little Lies he was disturbed”, she explained. “He says that when he hears me scream or cry from a certain place in my soul it’s almost like it goes straight into him and he has a visceral reaction immediately.

“Because his brain and his heart doesn’t discern between acting and real life. They’re the same sounds for him. It throws him,” she said.





(L-R) Actors Jeffrey Nordling, Alexander Skarsgard, Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Zoe Kravitz, and Laura Dern at the Emmys. Picture: GettySource:Getty Images

Both Kidman and Skarsgard are up for Golden Globe Awards this weekend for their Big Little Lies roles after the show walked away with a bag of Emmy Awards.

Kidman also opened up on her first date with Urban and how she fell for him quickly.

“I remember my first date with Keith. Mm-hmm. Picked me up on a motorbike, took me to Woodstock. My kind of guy. Hey, we’re married! It was a good date,” she said.





Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban at the VMA awards. Picture: FacebookSource:Supplied

Kidman, who met Urban in January 2005 and married him in June 2006, says she wasn’t always so lucky in love growing up.

“I was, like, a really tall, skinny, freckly red-headed girl,” she said. “I can’t remember my first date. I was, like, not that popular, I have to say.”





Nicole Kidman kisses Alexander Skarsgard on the lips after he won an Emmy. Picture: SuppliedSource:Supplied

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...s/news-story/87feaf02336a5efc6673c66d73fd2e18

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5235703/Nicole-Kidman-intense-connection-Skarsgard.html


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> Oh dear God... someone actually had the nerve to ask Dada, on a post of Alex's IG, if Alex was back with Alexa and weather if they ever actually split up back in July. Dada actually made a very sweet & cute reply. In short, he said he didn't know and that they dont talk about ♡ it. He said it in a polite and funny way. He always seems  to reply and seems like a cool & nice guy.
> I'm actually starting to believe they may never have broken up too. Maybe his PR people convinced him that his being single would increase his chances for the awards. Anything is possible. We don't know half the things that go on in holywood.


I agree with most of this but not the idea about pretending to be single. There's no reason to believe that's a useful strategy. People actually like the idea of romances, despite the idiotic anguish a few fans express. I also don't see how being single would impact the kind of awards he's nominated for, since his acting is what is under consideration. And I can't see Alex playing along with a lie for the sake of PR (either tbat he's fake dating or fake single). Especially a lie that would seriously constrain how he conducted his life for months.

I think they probably did break up, since it's easy to see their careers were pulling them in different directions. And now they're back. We really don't know for how long. BTW calling Alexa a famewhore is ridiculous. Her career requires her to be seen in public as much as possible. Do notice that she keeps him off her SM. A winking hint or a small part of his body doesn't count. I'm pretty sure he'd find that oblique reference funny, not offensive. He just doesn't want to promote himself all over.

As for his preference for privacy, he proves it for us all the time. He avoids discussing his private life in interviews. That's really what he means by keeping private. He avoids his own selfies (though he is generous with fans). He doesn't plaster himself all over SM. Although his IG is charming and interesting without any self-promotion. It's much more the type of IG a non-showbiz type would have. He's got a good photographic eye and a wonderfully wry sense of humor. The closest he's posted to a selfie was his hand injury. And that was also using his self-deprecating wit (stating they saved his life).

Not wanting to self-promote isn't the same as occasionally ending up in someone else's photo. You can tell he does try to avoid those pics. Nor does it mean banning all people who use SM from his life. Or for that manner banning all smokers from his life. I hate smoking, but was engaged for a year with a smoker. We eventually broke up, but not because he smoked. If you start defining very hard rules for whom you will associate with, you'll soon find yourself alone.

He seems to make friends easily. I also suspect he's very accepting of others' personal choices and behaviors, otherwise he's not make as many friends. He's often described by others in the biz as very sweet and nice and down to earth. I can't imagine such a description if he was some kind a moralistic tyrant dictating how people should behave. He's certainly never been described as a "douche" by people who know him.


----------



## VEGASTAR

audiogirl said:


> I agree with most of this but not the idea about pretending to be single. There's no reason to believe that's a useful strategy. People actually like the idea of romances, despite the idiotic anguish a few fans express. I also don't see how being single would impact the kind of awards he's nominated for, since his acting is what is under consideration. And I can't see Alex playing along with a lie for the sake of PR (either tbat he's fake dating or fake single). Especially a lie that would seriously constrain how he conducted his life for months.
> 
> I think they probably did break up, since it's easy to see their careers were pulling them in different directions. And now they're back. We really don't know for how long. BTW calling Alexa a famewhore is ridiculous. Her career requires her to be seen in public as much as possible. Do notice that she keeps him off her SM. A winking hint or a small part of his body doesn't count. I'm pretty sure he'd find that oblique reference funny, not offensive. He just doesn't want to promote himself all over.
> 
> As for his preference for privacy, he proves it for us all the time. He avoids discussing his private life in interviews. That's really what he means by keeping private. He avoids his own selfies (though he is generous with fans). He doesn't plaster himself all over SM. Although his IG is charming and interesting without any self-promotion. It's much more the type of IG a non-showbiz type would have. He's got a good photographic eye and a wonderfully wry sense of humor. The closest he's posted to a selfie was his hand injury. And that was also using his self-deprecating wit (stating they saved his life).
> 
> Not wanting to self-promote isn't the same as occasionally ending up in someone else's photo. You can tell he does try to avoid those pics. Nor does it mean banning all people who use SM from his life. Or for that manner banning all smokers from his life. I hate smoking, but was engaged for a year with a smoker. We eventually broke up, but not because he smoked. If you start defining very hard rules for whom you will associate with, you'll soon find yourself alone.
> 
> He seems to make friends easily. I also suspect he's very accepting of others' personal choices and behaviors, otherwise he's not make as many friends. He's often described by others in the biz as very sweet and nice and down to earth. I can't imagine such a description if he was some kind a moralistic tyrant dictating how people should behave. He's certainly never been described as a "douche" by people who know him.


That's not what i said/ment.
I ment  that maybe they  forseed the future 6 monts as a time where they woundn't be able to have time for each other (her new clothing line & moving back to London , his several movie shoots back to back) and maybe were growing apart so decided to take time apart, which they may have done before... the difference this time was that their breakup was officially announced on the news/media. This announcement might have been due to his PR people in relationship to the award nominations was what i was trying to say. The announcement made actually said the breakup was due to busy schedules. This kind of means they still care for each other but are forced to break up. Which also means they can get back together again (which is what happened!). So its not really a break up in the sence that there are still feelings. So there isn't normally a need to announce it officially... which is why i made my comment and what i was implying.  Furthermore, they might go out with other people during this time. And it would look bad for Alex if it looked like he was cheating esp. during award nominations. To safeguard his reputation his PR people might have wanted to make public announcement of the break up, his being single. And in hollywood it is a known fact that in general good looking actors have a lot of female base fans and some dont even get married just  to not loose fans. Just like some gay actors hide it because they are told they would loose fans. In Alex's case it is clear by the messages on SM that most of his fans do not like AC just like they didn't like KB. Maybe they dont like any woman to date him. No one is good enough in their heads. Whatever... Just because he was with an ex-girl friend in NYE, a lot fans on SM have written comments like "that's it i am done" and they have used vulgar words to imply that he is not cleaver. I am sure PR people are following these on SM...

So i don't understand where you got  "Alex playing along with a lie for the sake of PR" and so on...... obviously some kind of missunderstanding took place.

Furthermore, you have replied to my comment not only with this but  on other matters which i have never commented on...
Your reply about the PR is  relevant to my comment but everything else you said after that is not. Maybe you have me confused with someone else? Other people have made commens about Alexa by calling her certain names and about SM and about privacy and so on... it wasn't me.

When you say all of these things as a reply to me. It appears like i am the one who made such comments in past. If you could write them as a general comment it would be much better and there wouldn't be a missunderstanding. Thanks...


----------



## audiogirl

Nope. I relied to your comment. And then I generalized about others. I'm not confused about who you are. I probably should have made it more clear when I shifted to generalities.

But you did say that maybe they never broke up and his PR people thought being single would help with awards. I don't think any dating or single status affects awards. If they were still together, but pretending not to be, that's a lie they would be supporting. It's easier to believe they have been on and off, and are now on again.


----------



## Kitkath70

His personal life didn't matter in awards voting.  The caliber of his performance in BLL was so stellar that it was all he needed.  I think his professional reputation as a hardworking and thoughtful person who is well liked by his costars didn't hurt though. 

The photo above of Margot and Nicole is actually the new British Vogue cover too.  I thought it was interesting that two of his most recent leading ladies were on there together. Would love to see him work with both again.


----------



## audiogirl

I'd love to see it too.


----------



## Skarsgardforlife❤️

I definitely think Alexa and Alex are together. I saw this on Pixie's thread. If you read the one comment it's say A+A


----------



## ellasam

Skarsgardforlife❤️ said:


> I definitely think Alexa and Alex are together. I saw this on Pixie's thread. If you read the one comment it's say A+A


Oh God, say it isn’t so. I still don’t want to believe that. She stays friends with ex’s so I’m going to believe their just friends.


----------



## ellasam

On their instagrams there’s a lot of ‘group’ pics, Alex isn’t in any of them. I’m sorry I think that’s weird, especially if your involved with someone, wouldn’t you want to take pictures with them? If my boyfriend didn’t want to take pictures with me it would hurt feelings, no matter what the reason. I don’t get it


----------



## jooa

^^ I'm sure they have a lot of photos where they're all together, including Alex, but they don't have to show them on SM, right? This is their choice ... and probably they don't want to have on their instagrams a lot of offensive, nasty posts, I understand them.


----------



## aerohead21

My general comments were just speculation to direct conversation in a different path because the direction it was going was flamewars. Also, speculation is just that. Speculation. I don’t know Alex or anyone in his circle. I don’t know anyone he’s ever been associated with. You can disagree with my speculation because to be quite honest, I could be entirely wrong. And that’s ok.

However, my impression about her friends posting stuff with him in it, however obscure, wasn’t accidental. And that’s where I feel like it’s problematic. It’s obviously not enough for him to cut her off but it does make me question how hard of a line he draws on it because he says in public it’s a hard line and then he exposes himself to people who do that. Makes me wonder. That’s all...just wonder...nothing more than curious.


----------



## aerohead21

Exactly. Posts like a+a, blurry photos, obscure videos...those were posted publicly, not kept for private stock. Post a bikini pic of whoever that is and don’t add the a+a comment. Crop the bar photo so blurry Alex isn’t in it.

Since we’re SPECULATING one possibility is that Alex is ok with it. And if he’s not...why expose himself that way?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

The a+a comment is from a Greek fan not in the caption.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah I’m not tech savvy. I’m just saying for sake of argument. I’m not one who took the time to debate physics over his elbow on her knee because quite frankly, I didn’t care that much.


----------



## jooa

^^ He's on his friends instagram all the time. I saw Alex on insta story his friend from Stockholm the day when he arrived in December. He wasn't pleasent but they are his friends.
He isn't happy with a lot of pictures with them, sometimes he covers himself or hides, but he still has the same friends, he does not change them.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I was one of them but then I’ve realized it was stupid fighting on a elbow.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk, his circle of friends seem very protective of him. When they post I don’t get the impression they are taking advantage of his celebrity to gain attention. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

jooa said:


> ^^ He's on his friends instagram all the time. I saw Alex on insta story his friend from Stockholm the day when he arrived in December. He wasn't pleasent but they are his friends.
> He isn't happy with a lot of pictures with friends, sometimes he covers himself or hides, but he still has the same friends, he does not change them.



But usually he look at the camera when his Swedish friends take photo or video of him. These friends take pics and clip of him without him looking at them. So apparently he does not pose for them


----------



## aerohead21

and to the smoking comment. I dated a smoker once. Hated the smoking, not him. And it was enough that I did draw a hard line against dating smokers. I literally refused to date someone who smoked. Because I’m also the type of person who won’t force someone to change for me. If you want to quit smoking, sure. If you don’t, sorry you aren’t for me.


----------



## aerohead21

Also, have you ever had someone put their elbow on your knee? It’s bony and it hurts. Plus he’s bigger than she is both by height and weight. My guess is his elbow was on his own knee because if it were on hers that **** would hurt.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

aerohead21 said:


> Also, have you ever had someone put their elbow on your knee? It’s bony and it hurts. Plus he’s bigger than she is both by height and weight. My guess is his elbow was on his own knee because if it were on hers that **** would hurt.



I think the same. Beside he is heavier than her. She would have fallen down for his weight on her knee


----------



## aerohead21

My reaction would be to cuss and slap his hand off. Especially after 2+ years of knowing each other intimately.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> My reaction would be to cuss and slap his hand off. Especially after 2+ years of knowing each other intimately.


True, my husband is way tall 6 10, I don’t like his arm around me sometimes because it’s so heavy, much less resting on my bony leg, I’m not that big.


----------



## jojo518

Looks like they all had fun.  Someone is missing from the photo.....hmmmmmm


----------



## ellasam

jojo518 said:


> Looks like they all had fun.  Someone is missing from the photo.....hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925480


I know………… maybe he already left


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Red carpet for the Annual AFI Awards has started. Let’s see if he pops out


----------



## jooa

ellasam said:


> I know………… maybe he already left


If he wants to show up in Los Angeles at least a day before the ceremony, he had to fly away today, otherwise in bad circumstances he may not be able to make it at all. The weather is very uncertain, flights might be canceled.


----------



## VEGASTAR

.


ScandiGirl83 said:


> Red carpet for the Annual AFI Awards has started. Let’s see if he pops out


Is there a link to watch the award ceremony online?


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think their is anything wrong with them being together or not. It’s not like when he was with KB where something just felt off. This relationship doesn’t feel right either but it’s not glaringly bad. Honestly, being a fan I could just be picky, like he deserves to be so happy that even 2+ years later he can’t stop being papped with his arm around her like in the beginning when they were in the park...things like that. After time all relationships settle into state of repetitiveness where life events are about all that throws you off, but idk about this one. And it could be simply that they aren’t papped every time they are together...there is no feel for it from an outside, public perspective. I think if they don’t make it, it’s simply because his schedule is demanding.

And I’m going to take less stock into the things he says about what he likes and doesn’t like, and privacy. I mean...if you want privacy you don’t date someone whose life’s work revolves around the public eye. At least she’s not nearly as bad as KB about putting her crap out there through paparazzi. She’s trying to control her image by using social media. My thought...while I admit I am not tech savvy, is that social media is easier for her take a more hands on approach vs paparazzi.


----------



## aerohead21

If you go look up Alexa you’ll see a TON of their vacation photos. It makes me wonder again, why those one or two seemingly random ones...it just doesn’t seem accidental.

The photos of her are definitely made to help her career and give her an edgy, adventurous look. She also just landed a second hair campaign with L’Oreal. And yet, no mention of Alex in any of those...and if you look up Alex, no mention of this vacation....

Heavy side eye to blurry photos and videos with audio in the background. Someone wanted to be sure we all knew he was there and yet...keep it quiet.


----------



## aerohead21

Since I’m doing my terrible investigative work  I scoured the instagrams that I could find and one of Alexa’s is a pic of Patti and George (George Harrison from the Beatles) 5 days ago....people are referring to Alex there. Hmm...

Come back guys!! I know it’s Friday night (for me at least) but I can’t be the only bored old lady!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> If you go look up Alexa you’ll see a TON of their vacation photos. It makes me wonder again, why those one or two seemingly random ones...it just doesn’t seem accidental.
> 
> The photos of her are definitely made to help her career and give her an edgy, adventurous look. She also just landed a second hair campaign with L’Oreal. And yet, no mention of Alex in any of those...and if you look up Alex, no mention of this vacation....
> 
> Heavy side eye to blurry photos and videos with audio in the background. Someone wanted to be sure we all knew he was there and yet...keep it quiet.


I agree. And the last video where Alex was seen sitting next to Alexa was deleted 30 min. after it was posted. 
But what does this all mean??


----------



## ellasam

I think they all like playing games. One of the comments on her bikini photo, where she looks awful by the way sick skinny, talks about Alex being the Nordic Middle Age toddler and ‘ mr privacy’. They’re all into games, very immature


----------



## aerohead21

Whose IG Page was that on? I saw Pixie’s and I didn’t see that comment.


----------



## aerohead21

Vegastar it means someone told Alex they were posting pics and vids of him and he put the kibosh on that. My guess. I’m hoping what it really means for their relationship sake is that Alexa specifically put the kibosh on that, but considering they are her friends, that’s got to be frustrating to him that it even happened. The good news is that *so far* no one has talked about it in general public. Looks like just us fan pages.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Whose IG Page was that on? I saw Pixie’s and I didn’t see that comment.


Are you talking about the comment I wrote about? Go to the Daily Mail about Alexa on vacation, read those comments. Very funny, and very telling, especially about Alex trying to be ‘private’ with this group.


----------



## aerohead21

Can you link it? I can’t find it. That’s about where my tech skills start to fail.


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> Can you link it? I can’t find it. That’s about where my tech skills start to fail.


The first link is the article. The second is the comments.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-physique-teeny-bikini.html#article-5239487

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-physique-teeny-bikini.html#comments-5239487
You need to hit the "more" button at the end to read all


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Can you link it? I can’t find it. That’s about where my tech skills start to fail.


Just google daily mail uk Alexa chung it will pop up something about a bikini something or other then scroll all the way down for all the comments


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> The first link is the article. The second is the comments.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-physique-teeny-bikini.html#article-5239487
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-physique-teeny-bikini.html#comments-5239487
> You need to hit the "more" button at the end to read all


Thanks for that


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> I thought others might like to see Dada's reply to the person who asked about Alex and Alexa getting back together.  Dada is super sweet.  He responds to questions and "likes" comments.  I hope people asking him about Alex doesn't become a trend.
> 
> flairion@canadianphantum sorry sweetie I don't talk about my friends relationships and I don't know nothing about the ❤️ in my friends life. We don't talk about ❤️ we are Vikings that like fire meed and invading places invaders of love ❤️‍♂️ One Love ❤️


 Love dada and that he responds but agree hopefully he doesn’t get bombarded or he’ll leave social media


----------



## aerohead21

Nice! I couldn’t see the comments under the article but the second link helped. First, people are mean about Alexa being ugly. I mean....she’s really not all that ugly. She’s skinny but I think English people have a different standard of thin than we do...and yeah I saw the Alex comments too. Harsh, but it’s an opinion others even here have drawn about him sooo...idk, apparently some people find the same things we question as being immature, not just confusing.

And for the record, I hated KB’s smirk but I didn’t find her ugly either...just entirely too thin. She seems different since being married. Like, less desparate somehow. Then again, if I were with someone who never acknowledged me in public and that were important to me, I’d probably look desparate too.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> God!!! I guess I’ve been living under a rock, I’ve never heard the comic story and partying with girls. Though I did hear the cheating stories while she was filming and still with Alex.


Didn’t realise she cheated on him .... why would you do that .... ummm Alex versus Michael I know which I prefer


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> oh yesss, i remember this.....
> 
> *Just what has happened to Alexander Skarsgard's face? True Blood star emerges battered and bruised*
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter15:34 GMT 08 Mar 2013, updated 19:24 GMT 08 Mar 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard was not looking his usual dapper self when spotted on an outing in Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> The 36-year-old actor was sporting bags under his eyes and what appeared to be a bruise around his right cheek bone.
> 
> Swedish star Alexander attempted to shield his face under a black cap, but it was still clear to see he has been in the wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face of pain: Alexander Skarsgard was spotted out in Los Angeles on Thursday sporting bags under his eyes and bruising around his right cheekbone
> With True Blood Season 6 recently having started shooting, perhaps the nights shoots are taking a toll.
> 
> And of course his alter ego, vampire Eric Northman, is always getting into some kind of scrape, which might explain his injury.
> 
> MailOnline has contacted the actor's representatives to see if they can shed any more light.
> 
> Of course vampires have an averse reaction to daylight in the HBO series - mere minutes in the sunshine sees them letting off steam and their physical features begin to melt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it under his hat: The 36-year-old actor tried to disguise himself under a black cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it under his hat: The 36-year-old actor tried to disguise himself under a black cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into a scrape? Alexander is currently filming True Blood Season 6, so perhaps the night shoots and action on set have taken a toll
> Perhaps Alexander should stick to the night shoots.
> 
> The actor was spotted yesterday filling up his car with gas before dropping off some rugs to be cleaned.
> 
> Skarsgard has also been touted to play the Tarzan in an remake of the classic adventure story.
> 
> Director David Yates, who made four of the Harry Potter films, is also said to be keen to snare Jessica Chastain to play the role of Jane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugged look: The Swedish star dropped off some rugs for cleaning during his outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuelling up: He also filled up his car with gas, opting for a casual attire of jeans and grey T-shirt teamed with black jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuelling up: He also filled up his car with gas, opting for a casual attire of jeans and grey T-shirt teamed with black jacket.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Skarsgard-sports-battered-bruised-face.html


 jeez he looks like crap! Looks like lots of late nights with those bags .... maybe he got punched by his trainer working out


----------



## loujono

jooa said:


> ^^ I'm sure they have a lot of photos where they're all together, including Alex, but they don't have to show them on SM, right? This is their choice ... and probably they don't want to have on their instagrams a lot of offensive, nasty posts, I understand them.


I’d imagine there are a tonne of pics of them on their phones etc but I’d say they don’t post them due to the HUGE backlash from obsessed people - as a couple you’re always snapping one another.


----------



## loujono

Pe


VEGASTAR said:


> The first link is the article. The second is the comments.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-physique-teeny-bikini.html#article-5239487
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-physique-teeny-bikini.html#comments-5239487
> You need to hit the "more" button at the end to read all


People  really can be cruel with their comments ... you have to have a pretty thick skin to be able to put yourself out there and not get bothered by the nastiness .... regardless of her or his relationship status


----------



## Kitkath70

The reason he may not be in many of the photos is because he's taking them.  The picture of them wearing helmets, standing in a semi circle. The picture posted on the previous page.  Neither are selfies.  It would lead to the assumption that someone in the group is taking the photo.  Alexa jumping off the cliff? He works in front of cameras.  Is it so hard to believe that maybe it's not some crazy scheme to avoid being seen, but him wanting to spend his down time on the other side of the lense?  Even his own IG account is what he sees. 

And videos and photos disappearing is not because he asks them to take them down, it's probably because of the nasty comments.  I'm actually shocked at the nerve to ask one of his best friends about his relationship with Alexa.


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> The reason he may not be in many of the photos is because he's taking them.  The picture of them wearing helmets, standing in a semi circle. The picture posted on the previous page.  Neither are selfies.  It would lead to the assumption that someone in the group is taking the photo.  Alexa jumping off the cliff? He works in front of cameras.  Is it so hard to believe that maybe it's not some crazy scheme to avoid being seen, but him wanting to spend his down time on the other side of the lense?  Even his own IG account is what he sees.
> 
> And videos and photos disappearing is not because he asks them to take them down, it's probably because of the nasty comments.  I'm actually shocked at the nerve to ask one of his best friends about his relationship with Alexa.


I thought the same with the quad pics - maybe he’s taking them for them as they’re such good mates


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Nice! I couldn’t see the comments under the article but the second link helped. First, people are mean about Alexa being ugly. I mean....she’s really not all that ugly. She’s skinny but I think English people have a different standard of thin than we do...and yeah I saw the Alex comments too. Harsh, but it’s an opinion others even here have drawn about him sooo...idk, apparently some people find the same things we question as being immature, not just confusing.
> 
> And for the record, I hated KB’s smirk but I didn’t find her ugly either...just entirely too thin. She seems different since being married. Like, less desparate somehow. Then again, if I were with someone who never acknowledged me in public and that were important to me, I’d probably look desparate too.


Definitely don’t think she’s ugly - her eyes are beautiful


----------



## jooa

aerohead21 said:


> Since I’m doing my terrible investigative work  I scoured the instagrams that I could find and one of Alexa’s is a pic of Patti and George (George Harrison from the Beatles) 5 days ago....people are referring to Alex there. Hmm...


I'm sure that those people think about Alex Turner not about our Alex


----------



## VEGASTAR

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/www.../16762660/golden-globes-voting-explained-hfpa


----------



## aerohead21

That’s interesting, Vegastar. I honestly am struggling to form a solid opinion on it. I like the idea of it but I’m not so sure on the execution...then again it’s not like I have a better idea.


----------



## aerohead21

Kitkath, your speculation could be correct as well. I noticed in the second 4 wheeler pic he was missing and it didn’t occur to me that he could have taken the video for the waterfall jump. I do think it’d be awkward for him to have taken the vids/pic unless he crouched or something...just with the height differential...Now, the group pic where they’re sitting on the couch...that did cross my mind that he took that pic because whoever did either got up onto something like a chair or is really tall. Then someone posted something about the AFI’s and my skeptical brain said internally, “It’s not like they have to post their stuff in consecutive order from when it’s taken. They could have taken that pic a while back and only just now posted it.”

Although your suspicions may be entirely correct and mine may be way off base, I still think with the way the first two or three happened and how suspiciously blurry and random they were that they were taken and posted without permission. I also still think they were asked to be taken down for the same reason. However, I do hope he had an awesome, relaxing time. I personally would have liked to see him spend more time at home with his family. It feels like he barely sees them. Balancing relationships and family must be hard as an actor who jetsets all over the world.


----------



## jooa

^^ Taken down was only one vid and if you know that he barely use SM (especially that the vid was removed so quickly, besides he didn't avoid the camera at all, on the contrary he looked pleased), I don't think that he saw what Pixie posted so I'm guessing it's Pixie who decided that it was too much.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk, with Dada getting the question of them being back together he may have called Alex up like, dude what’s the deal? And suddenly then those things were deleted.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Pixie’s has taken The clip of her jumping down the waterfalls.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

aerohead21 said:


> Idk, with Dada getting the question of them being back together he may have called Alex up like, dude what’s the deal? And suddenly then those things were deleted.



Nothin was deleted after Dada’s answered.

The pic of them on the quads is still there but he is hiding. If you look at the picture you can see his face turned and I don’t even see his leg but we know he is in it because we know he was there already.  He did all he could to not be photographed but they have found more than a way to let fans knowing he was there

This is really absurd! He has spent more than a week hiding but still they showed him. But he knows how they act


----------



## aerohead21

I agree ScandiGirl83. I got over the feelings of contradiction I got from him back with KB because that exposure was infinitely worse. I do still feel curious because after that break up we all wanted to see him get with someone who lined up more with who he said he is. I think she does to some degree. She’s snarky, she’s smart, she’s funny, she’s lasted this long in a fickle career with no real expertise or education in it, and she’s not a famewhore (she just relies on SM to keep her career going). I don’t get the impression she’s valid or self absorpbed. Idk...maybe she just needs to put a tighter lid on her friends.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I do not like this being at all. She is talentless, not funny, too skinny more anorexic, she smokes like a chimney, she is much worst than KB that honestly has always been indifferent to me. And her friends are just like her. Our society is goinf really down if these persons can be so famous and have so much money for doing trash. 
I better stop.


----------



## aerohead21

Oh I agree...fame for nothing came in my generation with the Paris Hiltons and Nicole Ritchies...it’s absurd. I say I’m old but I’m not actually. I’m only 36. I just can’t stand fame for nothing. I like talking about your impact on the world and I want it to be positive somehow. People like the Kardashians, while it’s brainless entertainment, just gives the rest of the world reason to think Americans are dumb...then (sorry going political for a moment) we elect an orange, baby fisted dictator to be our president. Ugh. I come to this thread to escape. I want to see more BLL and talk about the impact domestic violence makes on our society...women’s roles in cinema...things like that.


----------



## ScandiGirl83

I’m older than you then.
And I do think she is a real famewhore. She is a nonsense still when she is in NY she is always papped. Cmon. They call for the paps. And her and Alexander called the paps every single time they were spotted together.
And it will happen again.


----------



## aerohead21

Probably. My guess is her friends, in the very least, will ensure they get caught again since this didn’t take off and get the attention expected.

Again, speculation. It could go the exact opposite way and nothing will happen at all.


----------



## aerohead21

I’m curious about this blackout at the Golden Globes. It should be easy for men. Black suit...toss in a black shirt and make the look monochromatic. And the BLL cast, being the BLL show gives and opportunity to open a dialogue about sexual violence...I’m thoroughly curious how they come out. Or if Alex will make a subtle statement given his character was a perpetrator. You’d think this is a real opportunity to push that dialogue through use of the show. I don’t think outside of awards it has made as big of an impact mainstream given the #metoo campaign as it could. It can really be used as a tool to discuss women’s rights.


----------



## gneerowblack

ScandiGirl83 said:


> How can you keep a relationnup when you stay months without meeting? Ok there are phones and skype but it’s not the same. Besides they have been barely in the same place as Alexander stayed in Italy then Sweden and then was shooting in Canada.
> She posted about where she was promoting her clothing line.
> 
> Another thing... he looked quite good and healthy when alone. When she is around he looks... not good let’s say it in this way



I think you misspelled relationship. Idk why you call this a relationship but you spelled it incorrectly nonetheless.


----------



## gneerowblack

VEGASTAR said:


> oh yesss, i remember this.....
> 
> *Just what has happened to Alexander Skarsgard's face? True Blood star emerges battered and bruised*
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter15:34 GMT 08 Mar 2013, updated 19:24 GMT 08 Mar 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard was not looking his usual dapper self when spotted on an outing in Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> The 36-year-old actor was sporting bags under his eyes and what appeared to be a bruise around his right cheek bone.
> 
> Swedish star Alexander attempted to shield his face under a black cap, but it was still clear to see he has been in the wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face of pain: Alexander Skarsgard was spotted out in Los Angeles on Thursday sporting bags under his eyes and bruising around his right cheekbone
> With True Blood Season 6 recently having started shooting, perhaps the nights shoots are taking a toll.
> 
> And of course his alter ego, vampire Eric Northman, is always getting into some kind of scrape, which might explain his injury.
> 
> MailOnline has contacted the actor's representatives to see if they can shed any more light.
> 
> Of course vampires have an averse reaction to daylight in the HBO series - mere minutes in the sunshine sees them letting off steam and their physical features begin to melt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it under his hat: The 36-year-old actor tried to disguise himself under a black cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping it under his hat: The 36-year-old actor tried to disguise himself under a black cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into a scrape? Alexander is currently filming True Blood Season 6, so perhaps the night shoots and action on set have taken a toll
> Perhaps Alexander should stick to the night shoots.
> 
> The actor was spotted yesterday filling up his car with gas before dropping off some rugs to be cleaned.
> 
> Skarsgard has also been touted to play the Tarzan in an remake of the classic adventure story.
> 
> Director David Yates, who made four of the Harry Potter films, is also said to be keen to snare Jessica Chastain to play the role of Jane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugged look: The Swedish star dropped off some rugs for cleaning during his outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuelling up: He also filled up his car with gas, opting for a casual attire of jeans and grey T-shirt teamed with black jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuelling up: He also filled up his car with gas, opting for a casual attire of jeans and grey T-shirt teamed with black jacket.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Skarsgard-sports-battered-bruised-face.html




gay male escorts can be too rough sometimes I guess.


----------



## AnBuW

Whoa! What just happened to/on this forum?!? So much aggression, hate
and SPECULATIONS.
The fact is, a really dissapointing one, at least for me, Alexander went on a vacation with Alexa Chung and her friends. I don't dislike her, she's not completely talentless, did nice things in the past and still works a lot for her name. But anyway she is much overrated and over-promoted, her talent, taste, work are not as good and strong as all the promos, mainly via SM... Ok, I really hate profiles of people who take a lot of selfies, I mean .... seriously your face again?
I agree - Alexander is having a crisis, he went home for Xmas, his little sis got engaged, it's family time, they had fun (I hope!), but it's always about being with close family, loved ones, it's catching up with old friends and answering a lot of questions (I live far away from my family and old, but good, friends, so everytime I visit, not often, they all ask me a lot of hard questions about the 'future'- my plans, expectations, personal stuff, not fun and rude!) I think he really wants the same - love, family, being a father, having his anchor somewhere, but it's just not happening ... So he gets upset, stressed, drunk, whatever. So after Xmas he just took off, to Alexa and her friends to have fun, drink, do crazy things and enjoy life without thinking about the future, this is what they all do. Live the moment. He knows her, he feels ok with her, even if it's friendship with benefits, so what. I think he's lost and so is Alexa, she is vain, but not a bad person. They both do crazy thing, party a lot, want families, but BOTH, Alexander too, crave attention, fame and spotlight. The only difference is Alexa do it including her personal life, she shares everything. And Alexander doesn't want to play along and that, - own careers and SM are their problems...


----------



## callan23

AnBuW said:


> Whoa! What just happened to/on this forum?!? So much aggression, hate
> and SPECULATIONS.
> The fact is, a really dissapointing one, at least for me, Alexander went on a vacation with Alexa Chung and her friends. I don't dislike her, she's not completely talentless, did nice things in the past and still works a lot for her name. But anyway she is much overrated and over-promoted, her talent, taste, work are not as good and strong as all the promos, mainly via SM... Ok, I really hate profiles of people who take a lot of selfies, I mean .... seriously your face again?
> I agree - Alexander is having a crisis, he went home for Xmas, his little sis got engaged, it's family time, they had fun (I hope!), but it's always about being with close family, loved ones, it's catching up with old friends and answering a lot of questions (I live far away from my family and old, but good, friends, so everytime I visit, not often, they all ask me a lot of hard questions about the 'future'- my plans, expectations, personal stuff, not fun and rude!) I think he really wants the same - love, family, being a father, having his anchor somewhere, but it's just not happening ... So he gets upset, stressed, drunk, whatever. So after Xmas he just took off, to Alexa and her friends to have fun, drink, do crazy things and enjoy life without thinking about the future, this is what they all do. Live the moment. He knows her, he feels ok with her, even if it's friendship with benefits, so what. I think he's lost and so is Alexa, she is vain, but not a bad person. They both do crazy thing, party a lot, want families, but BOTH, Alexander too, crave attention, fame and spotlight. The only difference is Alexa do it including her personal life, she shares everything. And Alexander doesn't want to play along and that, - own careers and SM are their problems...


you made so many good points. i agree!


----------



## ellasam

Is anyone wondering why no airports pics………… maybe he’s not going to the GG


----------



## Kitkath70

He'll be there.  He's favored to win as is BLL.


----------



## _cococream_




----------



## LizzardGirl

I am surprised no photos from airport or pre-events....wasn’t there a dinner and other stuff?  Usually we get photos before now!  I want to see the hair!


----------



## VEGASTAR

It's a shame we couldn't get to see him (pictures of him) at any of the pre GG events and parties. There was a big celeb party at Chateau Marmont Thursday night. Vids and pics of a lot of other nominees and celebs are online. There are pics of the other nominated BLL cast at many events since Thursday over the weekend. They attendended more than one and were at different parties (not all together). I dont think they would post pics of them and not of Alex so i am assuming he did not attend. From pre emmys and all other shows he attended before, he seemed like he liked attending these. I mean he flew in from Spain to attend the pre emmy event/party event in the middle of shooting just a while ago. Well he wasnt even working this time he was holidaying in Mauritus so he could have gone for sure.  And  I doubt he wasn't invited to any of them. I'm sure he was. So i guess maybe this time he preferred to stay with the company he was with maybe. Who knows. But i think he is very professional about his work so even though i wrote it, it doesn't make sense even to me )) so i cant think what went down. I hope not but something might be up!! ((


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> It's a shame we couldn't get to see him (pictures of him) at any of the pre GG events and parties. There was a big celeb party at Chateau Marmont Thursday night. Vids and pics of a lot of other nominees and celebs are online. There are pics of the other nominated BLL cast at many events since Thursday over the weekend. They attendended more than one and were at different parties (not all together). I dont think they would post pics of them and not of Alex so i am assuming he did not attend. From pre emmys and all other shows he attended before, he seemed like he liked attending these. I mean he flew in from Spain to attend the pre emmy event/party event in the middle of shooting just a while ago. Well he wasnt even working this time he was holidaying in Mauritus so he could have gone for sure.  And  I doubt he wasn't invited to any of them. I'm sure he was. So i guess maybe this time he preferred to stay with the company he was with maybe. Who knows. But i think he is very professional about his work so even though i wrote it, it doesn't make sense even to me )) so i cant think what went down. I hope not but something might be up!! ((


My thoughts exactly……… weird


----------



## LizzardGirl

Yes....there have been so many pictures of Nicole and Reese already.  I don’t think he attended the pre-events, which is unusual compared to previous events.  He’s usually at all the parties!


----------



## Julia_W

I just hope he shows for the awards.  I’m beginning to wonder.


----------



## jojo518

Looks like he might be there..........crossing fingers........


----------



## ginniginevra

AnBuW said:


> Whoa! What just happened to/on this forum?!? So much aggression, hate
> and SPECULATIONS.
> The fact is, a really dissapointing one, at least for me, Alexander went on a vacation with Alexa Chung and her friends. I don't dislike her, she's not completely talentless, did nice things in the past and still works a lot for her name. But anyway she is much overrated and over-promoted, her talent, taste, work are not as good and strong as all the promos, mainly via SM... Ok, I really hate profiles of people who take a lot of selfies, I mean .... seriously your face again?
> I agree - Alexander is having a crisis, he went home for Xmas, his little sis got engaged, it's family time, they had fun (I hope!), but it's always about being with close family, loved ones, it's catching up with old friends and answering a lot of questions (I live far away from my family and old, but good, friends, so everytime I visit, not often, they all ask me a lot of hard questions about the 'future'- my plans, expectations, personal stuff, not fun and rude!) I think he really wants the same - love, family, being a father, having his anchor somewhere, but it's just not happening ... So he gets upset, stressed, drunk, whatever. So after Xmas he just took off, to Alexa and her friends to have fun, drink, do crazy things and enjoy life without thinking about the future, this is what they all do. Live the moment. He knows her, he feels ok with her, even if it's friendship with benefits, so what. I think he's lost and so is Alexa, she is vain, but not a bad person. They both do crazy thing, party a lot, want families, but BOTH, Alexander too, crave attention, fame and spotlight. The only difference is Alexa do it including her personal life, she shares everything. And Alexander doesn't want to play along and that, - own careers and SM are their problems...


I must say that after pages and pages of pure madness finally a comment that makes sense ... It is a point of view that I had not evaluated. Thank you!


----------



## VEGASTAR

jojo518 said:


> Looks like he might be there..........crossing fingers........


His chair is ready with his pic on it, he will be at the awards show for sure.


----------



## audiogirl

Here's what we know. He's been working nonstop and deserved a vacation. He often goes to faraway tropical places during the winter. They did seem to have broken up. Now they seemed to have gotten together. People break up and then get back together all the time. She doesn't do much for me, but she seems witty and funny, so I can see the attraction considering his playful sense of humor. Personally, I don't give a crap who he dates as long as he is happy.

As for the parties, maybe he didn't arrive in time (there's been bad weather). Maybe he was jet lagged from the 24-hour trip. Maybe the photogs missed him. Other than giving us a chance to see pics of him, it isn't important. I'm just glad he made it in for the awards.


----------



## Santress

He's arrived!


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Here's what we know. He's been working nonstop and deserved a vacation. He often goes to faraway tropical places during the winter. They did seem to have broken up. Now they seemed to have gotten together. People break up and then get back together all the time. She doesn't do much for me, but she seems witty and funny, so I can see the attraction considering his playful sense of humor. Personally, I don't give a crap who he dates as long as he is happy.
> 
> As for the parties, maybe he didn't arrive in time (there's been bad weather). Maybe he was jet lagged from the 24-hour trip. Maybe the photogs missed him. Other than giving us a chance to see pics of him, it isn't important. I'm just glad he made it in for the awards.



I find the on/again off again relationships dysfunctional and exhausting. But I'm not them. And at some point going on on and on and on and on about it is also exhausting. Some people just lose their minds over this, it's like a smaller scale edition of the Benedict Cumberbatch meltdown when the Tumblrs realized their internet boyfriend was going to be marrying someone and it wasn't them.
As for not attending the pre-parties, it seemed pretty low-key this year, and he wasn't really attending them much the last few years when he was in LA anyway.



Santress said:


> He's arrived!




I see Keith is his date.


----------



## Santress

More:
































Source: SG Gallery for The Library


----------



## VEGASTAR

He always looks so good together with Margo 

I'm wondering if Nicole will go for a second kiss if he wins tonight )))))


----------



## callan23

he looks good but definitely older lately. not just the hair. all that travel and non stop working must take its toll.  i don't think margot will win. personally find her to be overrated like j law..


----------



## aerohead21

He looks tired, happy to see Margot but for some reason I sense some sadness...I’m going to assume tired though...

And I ****ING LOVE THE PIN!! YAAAASSS!!! TIME IS UP MOTHER ****ERS!!!

I AM HAPPY DANCING LIKE NO ONE COULD KNOW 

Those things are why I love him from a personal level, not just a professional level. Remember when he did the “It gets better” campaign?? Omg I’m not lesbian but I have battled depression and that resonates there too. I just love when he lets his compassion flag fly.


----------



## VEGASTAR

callan23 said:


> he looks good but definitely older lately. not just the hair. all that travel and non stop working must take its toll.  i don't think margot will win. personally find her to be overrated like j law..


Yes he does look older. And it looks like he didn't go through a beauty treatment like he did before for the emmys and he doesn't seem to be wearing much make up in the sense that there is obviously no consealer under his eyes which is the one thing this man needs. These lines were not so visible at the emmys. It looks like he got off the plane today, put on his tux and came straight to the ceromony. Which might explain a lot!!! 

Its just 90 people voting for tonights awards. 90 foreign journalists living in LA. Anything can happen.


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## LizzardGirl

He looks like he did get some pre-ceremony routine done....his eyebrows are painted....but yes, he looks less made up than usual....and yes, super tired!


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, people aren’t pleased about the NBC interview because his character is an abuser/rapist and he’s wearing THE PIN!!! He made it so painfully easy to ask any one of millions of questions about women’s issues...


----------



## aerohead21

Haha! I didn’t even notice his eyebrows until you said something  his eyebrows are so light in color I bet they blend in with his skin tone. Boy can pull off a suit though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

And now a GG to go with the Emmy!

As for his makeup, I note that there seems to be more of an effort to dye his eyebrows, otherwise they don't show up.


----------



## hjsameli

Santress said:


> He's arrived!



He brought Keith


----------



## hjsameli

VEGASTAR said:


> He always looks so good together with Margo
> 
> I'm wondering if Nicole will go for a second kiss if he wins tonight )))))


He’s not seated near Nicole & Reese.  Looks like he’s on second level.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

hjsameli said:


> He’s not seated near Nicole & Reese.  Looks like he’s on second level.



They seated him a long long away from the stage, took him longer to get up to the podium than it did to give his speech. Oh well, more opportunity to watch him walk.


----------



## TC1

He thanked Nicole, but she didn't thank him?, she wouldn't have won without their scenes together.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Not sure she thanked him at the Emmys either. Don't think he cares, really.


----------



## Santress

Congrats, Alex! 

HQs from tonight:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005S15153739089260


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ohh Alex you are so funny ♡ 
Congratulations


----------



## aerohead21

He WON!! I step away for 10 minutes and he wins!! Yay  can someone link his speech?


----------



## Santress

aerohead21 said:


> He WON!! I step away for 10 minutes and he wins!! Yay  can someone link his speech?



Here it is:






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr


----------



## Santress

A mix of congrats/fan pics from tonight plus some oldies but goodies:

















https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdq9RLMlAf5/?taken-by=papelnerd






https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdq85P_jwkF/?taken-by=ne.luiza






Congrats to #alexanderskarsgard for his nomination tonight and to all the winners tonight congrats. And to my sister @heathernecole_3 #goldenglobes2017 #heathernecole #actorslife #hollywood #2018 #happynewyear #redcarpet #goldenglobes

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdrB4ajASo8/?taken-by=dale_shane






Good Luck to my boy - Alexander Skarsgard! His first nomination tonight for Big Little Lies, though he always killed as Eric! @prechorusnyc #prechorusnyc #buds #goldenglobes #goodluck #biglittlelies #trueblood #alexanderskarsgard #firstnomination #trueblood #metgala #throwback @big_little_lies_ @hbo @televisionacad @truebloodhbo @alexanderskarsgaard #sohot #blackdress #solidarity

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdq1jj3n6uS/?taken-by=prechorusnyc






Throwing back to a globe party I went to with my sister circa..? Not sure! Who's watching tonight? #trueblood @kristinbauer @mcmillzz #alexanderskarsgard @truebloodhbo #goldenglobes

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdqy2aMgHnV/?taken-by=ashleyaubra


----------



## VEGASTAR

Are there any red carpet interviews???


----------



## aerohead21

Looks like just the NBC one?


----------



## VEGASTAR

_cococream_ said:


>



Although they were ment to be sitting next to each other as arraged, i did not see Issa Rae next to Alex. I didnt understand her posting of this photo whith 'bihhh' comment and laughing faces. And now the pic is gone from her IG. And she didnt get to sit next to him. Maybe this is nothing. I just wonder what she really ment by her comment..


----------



## aerohead21

They said it was running long? Like maybe his speech was like that because he had to improvise based on time? He just didn’t come off as excited as when he won the Emmy. I do agree with him when he says this role was such a big thing for him. What an opportunity he was given  good for him. Now move on to bigger and better romantic pastures 

Side (and unrelated) note: did you guys hear Nicole’s sweet little love message to Keith Urban?? Aww  that’s how I feel with my husband. Sometimes love isn’t this grand gesture of fireworks and excitement. Sometimes it’s the peace and quiet someone brings to your soul.


----------



## aerohead21

VEGASTAR said:


> Although they were ment to be sitting next to each other as arraged, i did not see Issa Rae next to Alex. I didnt understand her posting of this photo whith 'bihhh' comment and laughing faces. And now the pic is gone from her IG. And she didnt get to sit next to him. Maybe this is nothing. I just wonder what she really ment by her comment..



Yeah I didn’t get what she meant by her comment but I didn’t take anything bad by it. If anything my guess was she was showing people how jealous they should be


----------



## VEGASTAR

hjsameli said:


> He’s not seated near Nicole & Reese.  Looks like he’s on second level.


I think they may have purposely made that sitting arrangement. Just so that neither one of them had to walk by each other to avoid the kiss situation. The emmy kiss got such unnecessary press, it took the spotlight. She is still being asked about it. I'm sure they did not want to open a new discussion about it. But Alex kissed his globe and pointed it to her while looking at her and thanking her and saying i love you. So he kindda blew a kiss from the stage which was very sweet and nice i think.


----------



## aerohead21

My favorite is when he thanked his little brother Ossian  Awwwww  my mommy heart skipped a beat


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> My favorite is when he thanked his little brother Ossian  Awwwww  my mommy heart skipped a beat


That was sweet!!! But how do you pronounce that name? It’s not as it spelled


----------



## aerohead21

AWshun with emphasis on the AW


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> AWshun with emphasis on the AW


I never would have known that thanks!!!!


----------



## Santress

Big Little Lies - Best Television Limited Series or Motion Picture Made for Television. Photo by Ramona Rosales (@ramona_rosales). #GoldenGlobes



Alexander Skarsgard standing back and letting the women shine in the press room after #BigLittleLies big win #GoldenGlobes
	












Source:  rushzimmerman's insta story (x)






Congratulations to the winners of tonight’s 75th Golden Globe Awards... has the pleasure in recent years to meet James Franco (best male actor in a motion picture for ‘The Disaster Artist’), Alexander Skarsgard (best supporting male actor in a series for ‘Big Little Lies’ ) and Aziz Ansari (best male actor in a series for ‘Master of None’) . Congrats to all the winners tonight ! #goldenglobes #award #goldenglobeawards #hollywood #celebrity #actor #actress #movie #tv #jamesfranco #thedisasterartist #tommywiseau #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #hbo #azizansari #masterofnone #oprahwinfrey #coco #ladybird #itonya #theshapeofwater #thehandmaidstale #thisisus #fargo #timesup


----------



## scarlet555

Congrats to Alexander!  What a little hair can do, he was gorgeous!


----------



## Santress

More HQs:













Source:  *Alexander-Skarsgard.com*

http://alexander-skarsgard.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=639


----------



## Santress

Source:  Alexander-Skarsgard.com

http://alexander-skarsgard.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=639


----------



## Santress

Grattis Alexander Skarsgård! Krs jobbat! #goldenglobes #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #brajobbat #hejasverige #hbo #afterparty #kinokirpi








Alexander Skarsgård thanked Nicole Kidman for the ''best experience of his career'' after winning Best Supporting Actor at the #GoldenGlobes. Link in bio for the sweet Big Little Lies moment. ❤️









There are too many amazing reaction faces from the #BigLittleLies squad here to choose, but if we HAD to, we'd say #AlexanderSkarsgard wins.



At the *HBO GG* after party (January 7, 2018, LA):







Source: * Zimbio*

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...l+Golden+Globe+Awards+After+Party/ROxeQa9vmG6

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...l+Golden+Globe+Awards+After+Party/m5h4Udyzflv


----------



## Santress

So cute! 









Source:  SG Gallery for The Library










Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## terebina786

He was so good in Big Little Lies.  All his scenes gave me chills.  I actually had to skip through some of his scenes.


----------



## a_sussan

@VEGASTAR, Would you please turn your pms on? I am trying to send you a pm (nothing bad but private) but you have them turned off.


----------



## jojo518

What a well deserved win.  Here's to more in 2018!  Congrats Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## VEGASTAR

a_sussan said:


> @VEGASTAR, Would you please turn your pms on? I am trying to send you a pm (nothing bad but private) but you have them turned off.


I wasn't aware that was the case.. I tried making some changes. I hope it works now.


----------



## Santress

More HQs:



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007O15154197641146046


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007O15154197641146046


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001001G1515420461866


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001001G1515420461866


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004A15154204726575


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004A15154204726575


----------



## Santress

A few more fan pics from last night (January 7, 2018, Golden Globes):







Some Sundays is better than others in life, this is one of them! #YOLO We only have one life , live it! #WorldCircumnavigatingGlobeTrip #goldenglobes Thanks #alexanderskarsgard for the photo and congrats to the Golden Globe Award you won! Thanks #angelinajolie for the photo. Thanks #filippak for a great suit for the GoldenGlobeAwards - FilippaKLease rocks!








Sword the cork! The Emmy & the Globe! Whats next ? Congrats A Skarsgard, good energy, deserves good results.

#goldenglobes #goldenglobewinners #goldenglobes2018 #biglittlelies #trueblood #bestactor #tarzan #awardseason #morepowertoyou #creativetypes #earthsign #virgo #goodenergy


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohh Alex you are so funny ♡
> Congratulations



This was really sweet of Rush. But his other ‘friends’ , who put him all over their Instagram, when he doesn’t want it, say nothing when he wins a GG. That’s telling to me. If it’s not about them, they don’t give a crap......... great friends


----------



## Santress

To celebrate #biglittlelies doing so well at the #goldenglobes last night here is a shot of #alexanderskarsgard and the #director together Alex is wearing the #prosthetic we made for him for the show. Applied by the wonderful @ed.emerson.french and @lufengqu #makeup #makeupfx #makeupfxartist #mua #set #setlife #prostheticmakeup #prostheticmakeupfx #silicone #siliconeprosthetics #sfxmakeup #sfx #sfxmua








#alexanderskarsgard celebrated his win for #biglittlelies at the HBO after-party. #goldenglobes


----------



## gneerowblack

Message delete


----------



## gneerowblack

#alexanderskarsgard celebrated his win for #biglittlelies at the HBO after-party. #goldenglobes

[/QUOTE]


GAY. GAY. GAY. GAY.


----------



## rufus t firefly

Coming out of lurking to shout out congratulations to Alex. Emmy now a Golden Globe. Been following this board for many years and I'm so happy for him.


----------



## Kitkath70

Best part was seeing pics of Alex with Margot.  They are so adorable together.


----------



## callan23

ellasam said:


> This was really sweet of Rush. But his other ‘friends’ , who put him all over their Instagram, when he doesn’t want it, say nothing when he wins a GG. That’s telling to me. If it’s not about them, they don’t give a crap......... great friends


very solid point right there....


----------



## callan23

gneerowblack said:


> #alexanderskarsgard celebrated his win for #biglittlelies at the HBO after-party. #goldenglobes





GAY. GAY. GAY. GAY.[/QUOTE]
you really think he's gay? its hard to not consider that when he only shows affection to jack mcbrayer  (every time they are together) but never his gf.... i don't know what to think anymore


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is being gay the only option when a man shows affection to another man?
Sorry state of affairs if that's the case.

Alex is also extremely affectionate and huggy with actresses he's co-starred with. 

His personal life with his GF's and how he treats them is a seperate issue, even if the walking 10 paces in front of them and not acknowledging them in public is a bit bewildering to me.


----------



## callan23

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is being gay the only option when a man shows affection to another man?
> Sorry state of affairs if that's the case.
> 
> Alex is also extremely affectionate and huggy with actresses he's co-starred with.
> 
> His personal life with his GF's and how he treats them is a seperate issue, even if the walking 10 paces in front of them and not acknowledging them in public is a bit bewildering to me.


i agree being affectionate alone doesn't make him gay and thinking so is crazy. i think it just really comes down to how damn bizarre he acts with his actual gf's in public. so so strange. makes zero sense to me.


----------



## ellasam

callan23 said:


> i agree being affectionate alone doesn't make him gay and thinking so is crazy. i think it just really comes down to how damn bizarre he acts with his actual gf's in public. so so strange. makes zero sense to me.


Have any girlfriends stated why he acts this way in public? After they broke up? I know Kate would scream at him in public for acting like that, but that’s it.


----------



## jojo518

Hes not gay.....he’s European.  They tend to be more touchy feely than we are here in the states.  I also agree that none of his other “friends” congratulated him is sad.  He needs to take some time and unwind from his brutal schedule.


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> Have any girlfriends stated why he acts this way in public? After they broke up? I know Kate would scream at him in public for acting like that, but that’s it.



Acts what way?


----------



## ellasam

jojo518 said:


> Acts what way?


Acting like he’s never seem them before in his life when he’s in public


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from last night at the *Golden Globes* (January 7, 2018, Los Angeles):







When your friends know very talented people to introduce you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




‍♂️ #TrueBlood dreams come true. #IDidntHoldHisTrophyHighEnough

-*ryanmazie* instagram








You’ll always be Eric Northman to me @alexanderskarsgaard #alexanderskarsgard #hbo @hbo #whywewearblack #goldenglobes #timesup #black

-*msheidegger* instagram








Celebrating wins with this divine human being!! @rexdanger for his incredible performance in #biglittlelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And fortunately his hair grew back for the occasion!

-*kjjkeating* instagram



Congratulations to the Golden Globe #GoldenGlobes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 #GoldenGlobes2018
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alexander Skarsgård, Swedish actor @legendoftarzan


















Nothing like getting to meet the mother of dragons at the HBO Golden Globe Party! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-*hannahaerinhope* instagram








#alexanderskarsgård won best supporting actor in a TV series limited series or motion picture made for television #75goldenglobes

-*munawarhp* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdtnMBnlvjL/?taken-by=munawarhp






#alexanderskarsgard #actor #biglittlelies #goldenglobes #barryking #beverlyhills #usa #california #awards #travel #adventure #peace #love #talent #amazing #kind #class #citizenoftheworld

-*barrykingla* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdtjA4wF6SZ/?taken-by=barrykingla






With the @goldenglobes winning cast of @big_little_lies_! Thank you for telling such important women’s stories and can’t wait for season 2 next year! And thanks Shailene for taking the pic!

-*nmoralesnbc* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdrP2uwnrjD/?taken-by=nmoralesnbc

Brief clip of Alex talking with *Extra TV* about Big Little Lies, season 2:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdtcL3tHe6Y/?taken-by=extratv


----------



## gneerowblack

callan23 said:


> i agree being affectionate alone doesn't make him gay and thinking so is crazy. i think it just really comes down to how damn bizarre he acts with his actual gf's in public. so so strange. makes zero sense to me.



You’re a smart one unlike the others. You see the entire picture and not just what PR manufactures.


Kitkath70 said:


> Best part was seeing pics of Alex with Margot.  They are so adorable together.



Yeah, like Will & Grace. She’s also married. Stop trying to make that happen.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *GGs* (January 7, 2018, LA):



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001001G15154354305052


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001001G15154354305052


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007Y1515435636409


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007Y1515435636409


----------



## Kitkath70

Not sure if this was posted here yet.  Didn't see it.   So sweet!


----------



## aerohead21

Omg kitkath, is he STRAIGHT?? He’s being so affectionate with a girl so he must be. I see no other possible explanation for this.


----------



## gneerowblack

aerohead21 said:


> Omg kitkath, is he STRAIGHT?? He’s being so affectionate with a girl so he must be. I see no other possible explanation for this.



You obviously do not know the difference between affection and a friendly hug. Margot doesn’t take vacations with Alexander either. One thing she and Jack McBrayer do not have in common.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Is being gay the only option when a man shows affection to another man?*
> Sorry state of affairs if that's the case.
> 
> Alex is also extremely affectionate and huggy with actresses he's co-starred with.
> 
> His personal life with his GF's and how he treats them is a seperate issue, even if the walking 10 paces in front of them and not acknowledging them in public is a bit bewildering to me.



?
(checks ignored list) Of course, it's the member who's apparently on tPF to obsess with sexual orientation. Why are we still discussing this after all this time? Why is anyone still responding to this person?
As for not being thanked by Nicole at the GGs and not being congratulated by all his friends on their sm (including by those who did so after the Emmy), do you really think he's got some sort of list of who did and didn't? Yeah, it'd be nice, but once again, I don't think he really cares. I'm going to presume his phone blew up with congratulatory texts and messages and he's fine with that.


----------



## jooa

A lot of people here say that they don't like SM, don't care about it, even disdain some of its aspects and yet they find very negative things in the fact that not all of Alex's friends have congratulated him. Alex doesn't care about SM, he preferes 'live contacts', he doesn't congratulate friends on various occasions (he did it only once in one of his first posts if I remember correctly) and certainly doesn't expect friends to do it I'm sure that all his family & friends, people who like and care for him congratulated him on the phone, via Skype or in other more direct way than SM. Not everyone must be witnessing it, it's more important that those warm words reach the one person which they are supposed to reach.


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> He always looks so good together with Margo
> 
> I'm wondering if Nicole will go for a second kiss if he wins tonight )))))


----------



## callan23

gneerowblack said:


> You’re a smart one unlike the others. You see the entire picture and not just what PR manufactures.
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Will & Grace. She’s also married. Stop trying to make that happen.


yeah i agree. the margot thing is weird. she's happily married. its not romantic between them


----------



## Kitkath70

Margot and Alex are friends and costars.  What is so weird about them being affectionate?  Fans like their chemistry on and off screen and would like to see them work together again. What's the problem with that?


----------



## loujono

what I love about Alex is the fact he doesn't conform - the pampering, botox etc - he looks his age and that is what is attractive - the wrinkles match mine 
QUOTE="VEGASTAR, post: 31947260, member: 620180"]Yes he does look older. And it looks like he didn't go through a beauty treatment like he did before for the emmys and he doesn't seem to be wearing much make up in the sense that there is obviously no consealer under his eyes which is the one thing this man needs. These lines were not so visible at the emmys. It looks like he got off the plane today, put on his tux and came straight to the ceromony. Which might explain a lot!!!

Its just 90 people voting for tonights awards. 90 foreign journalists living in LA. Anything can happen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohh Alex you are so funny ♡
> Congratulations



does anyone know how he knows rush zimmerman?


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> does anyone know how he knows rush zimmerman?


I Don't know for sure but i think through Henry Alex Ruben (director of Disconnect & friend of Alex).


----------



## Kitkath70

aerohead21 said:


> Omg kitkath, is he STRAIGHT?? He’s being so affectionate with a girl so he must be. I see no other possible explanation for this.



I see there must be some trash talking going on from someone on my ignore list.   Honestly, why is this still even an issue and who really gives a crap except those who want to stir up trouble.


----------



## gneerowblack

Kitkath70 said:


> Margot and Alex are friends and costars.  What is so weird about them being affectionate?  Fans like their chemistry on and off screen and would like to see them work together again. What's the problem with that?



They only did the one movie (Tarzan) together. It was a flop. And there, in my opinion, was not great chemistry. It was more like watching a regular movie. Nothing spectacular. Then there was the controversy of Alexander and Christoph Waltz pushing for a deleted gay kiss to be put in the film. Two "straight" actors pushing for a gay kiss that does not fit into the movie and its themes. One they improvised from what I hear.


----------



## gneerowblack

Kitkath70 said:


> I see there must be some trash talking going on from someone on my ignore list.   Honestly, why is this still even an issue and who really gives a crap except those who want to stir up trouble.


That is your opinion, darling.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> They only did the one movie (Tarzan) together. It was a flop. And there, in my opinion, was not great chemistry. It was more like watching a regular movie. Nothing spectacular. Then there was the controversy of Alexander and Christoph Waltz pushing for a deleted gay kiss to be put in the film. Two "straight" actors pushing for a gay kiss that does not fit into the movie and its themes. One they improvised from what I hear.


Alex said in many interviews that never happened


----------



## gneerowblack

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ?
> (checks ignored list) Of course, it's the member who's apparently on tPF to obsess with sexual orientation. Why are we still discussing this after all this time? Why is anyone still responding to this person?
> As for not being thanked by Nicole at the GGs and not being congratulated by all his friends on their sm (including by those who did so after the Emmy), do you really think he's got some sort of list of who did and didn't? Yeah, it'd be nice, but once again, I don't think he really cares. I'm going to presume his phone blew up with congratulatory texts and messages and he's fine with that.



If you ignored me then WHY DO YOU CARE???????


----------



## ellasam

Ok .. your right I’m wrong....


----------



## jojo518

So where is he now?  Still in LA?


----------



## SWlife

What else does he have coming up? Filming-wise.


----------



## Santress

^He starts filming *The Little Drummer Girl* (TV mini-series) soon and there's *Flarsky* with Seth Rogan and Charlize (not sure how much of that he's filmed, if at all, so far).

More HQs from the *GG* after party (January 7, 2018, LA):



 

 



 

 



 

 



 





 





 

 



 





 

 



 





 



Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010K15155240263516


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010K15155240263516


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jojo518 said:


> So where is he now?  Still in LA?



If he's attending the Critics' Choice Awards on Thursday then he's probably still in LA. If not, probably in NYC checking out the apartment that he's barely seen since he bought it.



gacats said:


> What else does he have coming up? Filming-wise.





Santress said:


> ^He starts filming *The Little Drummer Girl* (TV mini-series) soon and there's *Flarsky* with Seth Rogan and Charlize (not sure how much of that he's filmed, if at all, so far).
> 
> More HQs from the *GG* after party (January 7, 2018, LA):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010K15155240263516



Little Drummer Girl starts production at the end of this month. "Production begins in January"

http://deadline.com/2017/11/the-lit...ark-chan-wook-one-amc-ink-factory-1202204480/
LDG's director Park Chan Wook’s The Handmaiden got a BAFTA nom:
https://www.soompi.com/2018/01/09/handmaiden-becomes-1st-korean-film-nominated-bafta-film-awards/

I think the Flarsky role's just a cameo and that he filmed it before leaving Montreal, since that's where they filmed it.

I am curious to see if they find a way to have some Perry scenes in S2 of BLL. They've said that Perry's mother will be a character, but of course are being quit coy on whether they'll have Perry on in some way. Nicole said last week that they should start filming BLL S2 in March.

And thanks for all the pics/videos. I love it when it he attends events like these, we get so many many pictures. It's hard to keep up, but that's alright!


----------



## BagBerry13

He hasn't shot Flarsky yet. They shoot until end of January. He shot the dad haircut thing until everyone went on a Christmas break. He's also supposed to play a handsome Canadian Prime Minister in Flarsky. He's not luring anyone anywhere with his previous haircut so I guess they waited until it's shaved and maybe grown a bit. Or give him a wig.


----------



## OHVamp

Looking forward to the Little Drummer Girl. Don't need him to be total beefcake in it, but please please please don't do anything too wild with your appearance on this one Alex.


----------



## OHVamp

As long as it's not the wig of doom from True Blood.


----------



## SWlife

Thanks for the info!
(Perhaps this thread is back on track.)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> He hasn't shot Flarsky yet. They shoot until end of January. He shot the dad haircut thing until everyone went on a Christmas break. He's also supposed to play a handsome Canadian Prime Minister in Flarsky. He's not luring anyone anywhere with his previous haircut so I guess they waited until it's shaved and maybe grown a bit. Or give him a wig.



I think the odds are strong it's going to be a wig.



OHVamp said:


> Looking forward to the Little Drummer Girl. Don't need him to be total beefcake in it, but please please please don't do anything too wild with your appearance on this one Alex.



Alex doesn't look at all like Gadi Becker, who's described as Semitic looking, with black hair and brown eyes. So, either they're going to ignore that, even though his looks are sort of necessary in the plot, or they're going to do some serious wig/makeup work. Which I'm not looking forward too, if that's the way they go.


----------



## VEGASTAR

He might not be involved with Flarsky anymore.

Back in December I remember reading a few of the crew and one cast member of Flarsky saying that's a wrap on their IG and Alex also said thats a wrap like days apart about his movie 'The Hummingbird Project' and then everyone showed up in LA, Charlize included. I wondered back then if he shot both movies while he was there in Canada (with a wig of course   ) . So that was a question mark at that time. But later on, his name was removed from the IMDb list of actors for this movie.
When his joining this movie was announced, it was together with Randall Park. Their names were announced at the same time.

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/www...-randall-park-join-seth-rogen-flarsky-1062084

If you look at the movies IMDb page right now you will see everybodys name including Randall Park but there is no mention of Alex anywhere. His name is also not mentioned in the more recent news about the movie either.

I may be totally wrong about this. After all i am not his agent  , but i base my reasoning totally on the IMDb list.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2139881/fullcredits/cast?ref_=m_tt_cl_sc


----------



## BagBerry13

According to a Canadian industry page it says this with an update from yesterday:

*Flarsky *(feature)
*Director:* Jonathan Levine
*Production Manager:* Tina Kontos
*Casting:* Kenyon Casting
*Bkg. Casting:* Nick Walker
*Stunt Coord.:* tbc
*Shooting ’til:* January 2018
*Tel:* tbc

Under post-production they name only The Hummingbird Project, not Flarsky.
And also his IMDb page is probably maintained by his agency or publicist. Not really reliable or punctual posting.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Yep, IMDB is a guide, and not always reliable. I do believe at one time it had him listed as having done voice work on a SpongeBob episode. Which wasn't true. There's a video out there from 2011, during the Straw Dogs promo, where some local anchor asked Alex about SpongeBob and Alex looked soooo confused.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BagBerry13 said:


> According to a Canadian industry page it says this with an update from yesterday:
> 
> *Flarsky *(feature)
> *Director:* Jonathan Levine
> *Production Manager:* Tina Kontos
> *Casting:* Kenyon Casting
> *Bkg. Casting:* Nick Walker
> *Stunt Coord.:* tbc
> *Shooting ’til:* January 2018
> *Tel:* tbc
> 
> Under post-production they name only The Hummingbird Project, not Flarsky.
> And also his IMDb page is probably maintained by his agency or publicist. Not really reliable or punctual posting.


You reffered to "his Imdb' page while i referred to the "movie Flarsky's" page(i also put the link). The movies page is not run by Alex's people so why would his name be removed.
I hadnt mentioned his personal page, but now that you mentioned it, it just goes to prove my point because it is also not listed there (but it was before)... i will not make the assumption that his pr people are lazy so they dont update this, it was listed. But it was removed!!!! I dont know how else i can make myself understood.....

Also, Randall Park's page has the movie listed. So imdb is punctual on Randall but not on Alex or the movie itself??? Sorry but It doesnt make sense.. The movie page updated the cast by adding Randall Park whose name was announced at the same time as Alex. Again, not making sense...

That being said, once again, i am NOT saying that he isn't involved, i am just saying he might not be... and sharing my observation. That's all.  Its not even important. And maybe i am wrong. Maybe there is another reason for this which i cannot think of right now. Who knows... He has plenty of other good projects ahead.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's entirely possible that he's no longer involved. It's also possible that they removed his name until he actually films his part, which according to Bag hasn't happened yet. So he's still got a couple of weeks to film what I don't think is much more than a cameo. 

And if he's no longer involved, he's no longer involved.


----------



## audiogirl

I suspect he's no longer involved. The removal at IMDb seems to be a big hint. I don't think they'd go to the trouble of putting his name there, only to remove it until he actually filmed his cameo, and then go put it back later. 

So either they decided they didn't need the part, or he had schedule conflicts and couldn't fit it in. It doesn't sound like a big loss. I thought it sounded lame.


----------



## jooa

^^ I never saw 'Flarsky' on Alex' IMDb page. When it was announced I checked the page one day after another but it never appeared there. It was for me interesting at the time because on the Randall Park's page the film was from almost day one. The same was with 'The Dwarf' film, it never showed up in Alex' filmography after the announcement.


----------



## audiogirl

He's always seemed conservative about listing projects he was attached to. Sometimes the only way we knew for sure was when he showed up on set.


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex and Bjorn were at the Lakers game.  Not going to post pictures because I don't know the source.  WoS has them.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> ^^ I never saw 'Flarsky' on Alex' IMDb page. When it was announced I checked the page one day after another but it never appeared there. It was for me interesting at the time because on the Randall Park's page the film was from almost day one. The same was with 'The Dwarf' film, it never showed up in Alex' filmography after the announcement.



Yes i also remember that it wasn't on Alex's IMDb page when it was first announced. I think i checked that day and the next day but that was it. So then forgot all about it.... i don't check his imdb page 24/7 & every hour to see all updates or changes ( that would be beyond creepy  )so i wouldn't know what changes takes place in between the times i do look at it. But for this case i remember when and why i looked at his imdb page again and saw Flarsky. It was because of a photo Santress shared here. I just looked back to see the date of the picture. So i now can say exactly what date i looked at it again and saw it on his page and for what reason. So here is the story;

Santress shared this photo on 7 Dec 2017 with the caption

‘Åke and his world’: Director Allan Edwall and in front of him Alexander Skarsgård and David Boati.” Dated: February 22, 1984



Source
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B072QRZK1F?m=A1X2Q6R64HRBTL&ref_=v_sp_detail_page

I kept looking at the picture thinking the boy sitting next to Alex looked very familliar but not from this movie. Where did i know him from? Although i have watched 'Åke and his world’ this boy wasn't in a lot of the scenes and somehow i was remembering this face so well from somewhere else but i couldn't make out where. So i googled his name "David Boati" which was also not familliar to me at the time. Looking at his imdb page i finally made the connection. He was also in "Cuppen" with Alexander. I had watched Cuppen many times. I was shocked that i was able to make this connection
 The little boys face in the black& white picture with the grown man in Cuppen. Apparently his face hasn't changed much. So this is why i remember this well. I then clicked on Cuppen page and then to Alex just to look because i was already there on Imdb. And i remember seing Flarsky there that time. It was on December 7, 2017.

This is what i remember but i will leave a door open and make a joke about it (which could be true, who knows..);  So maybe  Flarsky wasn't on his list but i hallucinated the whole thing.  He was filming too many dark movies with moustaches and bald hair dues, characters like a killer or a mute Amish man. I was sooo desperate to see him as a hot Canadian Prime Minister with hair, all shaved and groomed and looking attractive that i imagined seeing Flarsky there even though it wasn't ???? I don't know but i guess it is possible   LOL...LOL.. I never say NEVER lol....

I guess i can't prove this since i didn't take picture of this page that day. And i don't think you can prove it was never there. So lets focus on what's there now. 

Bottom line is that right now this movie is not on his page. His name is not on the movies page. _*That's all folks.... *_


----------



## aerohead21

Yay he’s with his friends  glad to hear he is spending time with his crew. At least we don’t have to wonder what the deal is with them.


----------



## audiogirl

@VEGASTAR That's ok. What we can be sure is his name isn't on the movie IMBd page now. And pretty soon he'll be filming Drummer Girl, and he'll be on the wrong continent for Flarsky.

And even if his role in Flarsky would have been a cameo, he's just won two awards and would certainly rate a credit.


----------



## Kitkath70

They didn't list Eastbound and Down or Zoolander 2 on his IMDB until after the movie/show was completed and/or aired.  We'll see what happens in the future.


----------



## audiogirl

There's been a few times we didn't even know he was filming a substantial role (more than a cameo) until it showed up on his page. But he's not even listed on Flarsky's page. Obviously we'll know soon enough one way or the other.


----------



## StarrLady

Hello!
I have been lurking for a long time and have finally decided to join in. 
I saw The Legend of Tarzan and the rest is history. Since then, I watch everything that Alex is in, from War on Everyone to Big Little Lies. I am thrilled that Alex won both an Emmy and a Golden Globe for his role in BLL. It was very much deserved.
I used to be a pretty active member of IMDb when they used to have message boards. So, I am pretty familiar with IMDb's boards. I have looked at Alex's board and I don't think Flarsky was ever included with his other films. I also want to point out that the boards are LINKED. In other words, if the movie is not on Alex's board, then his name will not be included on the movie board either. It is common for an actor to not be included when he has a cameo or a small role. That way the audience is surprised in the theatre when he or she appears onscreen. It is up to the actor's team to make that decision. The movie board will not include his name if his team does not include it on his board as all boards are linked. I don't know if he is still in Flarsky but I just want to point out that is name not being there is common for small roles.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^My point! I used to maintain actors' pages on IMDb for a talent agency and unless the agency does it (or a very vigilant actor keen to get his career going) nobody really does it. Maybe the production company if it's a well-known actor but more often than not we actually had the production company asking us not to post it until a certain time after either the production had ended or the film was already released because of those fans that check IMDb pages every day to find new infos and to keep the surprise.


----------



## jojo518

aerohead21 said:


> Yay he’s with his friends  glad to hear he is spending time with his crew. At least we don’t have to wonder what the deal is with them.



Saw the photo he didn't look super happy


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't know how you can determine happiness when a guy is intently watching a basketball game with one of his best mates. 
Frontrow seats at the Lakers doesn't suck.


----------



## _cococream_

Saw them too and think he was only focused on the game.


----------



## VEGASTAR

*2018 Critics’ Choice TV predictions: Alexander Skarsgard (‘Big Little Lies’) will hold off Alfred Molina (‘Feud: Bette and Joan’) and David Thewlis (‘Fargo’) again*


Joyce Eng

January 11, 2018 6:00AM PST
Share This
_






HBO
*Alexander Skarsgard* (“Big Little Lies”) is going to win a Critics’ Choice Award to go with his Emmy and brand new Golden Globe, according to our latest predictions. With 21/20 odds, he is the top contender to walk away with the Best Movie/Limited Series Supporting Actor trophy at tomorrow’s ceremony.

*Alfred Molina* (“Feud: Bette and Joan) and “Fargo” star *David Thewlis* are tied in second with 3/1 odds. Trailing behind are *Stanley Tucci* (“Feud: Bette and Joan”), J*ohnny Flynn* (“Genius”) and *Benito Martinez* (“American Crime”), all with 10/3 odds. Skarsgard took down Thewlis, Molina and Tucci at the Emmys, and Thewlis and Molina at the Golden Globes.

All three participating Experts, *Peter Travers* (Rolling Stone), *Adnan Virk* (ESPN) and myself, are going with Skarsgard. Five Gold Derby Editors, *Chris Beachum*, *Marcus James Dixon*,* Paul Sheehan* and *Daniel Montgomery*, are also banking on Skarsgard, while *Rob Licuria* is calling an upset for Molina._

_Skarsgard would complete a projected quartet of wins for “Big Little Lies” that includes Best Limited Series and acting honors for *Nicole Kidman* and *Laura Dern*. The HBO series took home the same four awards at the Emmys and the Globes.


https://www.google.com.tr/amp/www.g...es-movie-limited-series-supporting-actor/amp/_


----------



## StarrLady

I am not sure how to link stuff yet and I am on an IPad.
However, I saw a tweet advertising Hold the Dark and that it's a "Netflix Original" and is coming soon. It looks very intriguing.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> *2018 Critics’ Choice TV predictions: Alexander Skarsgard (‘Big Little Lies’) will hold off Alfred Molina (‘Feud: Bette and Joan’) and David Thewlis (‘Fargo’) again*
> 
> 
> Joyce Eng
> 
> January 11, 2018 6:00AM PST
> Share This
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HBO
> *Alexander Skarsgard* (“Big Little Lies”) is going to win a Critics’ Choice Award to go with his Emmy and brand new Golden Globe, according to our latest predictions. With 21/20 odds, he is the top contender to walk away with the Best Movie/Limited Series Supporting Actor trophy at tomorrow’s ceremony.
> 
> *Alfred Molina* (“Feud: Bette and Joan) and “Fargo” star *David Thewlis* are tied in second with 3/1 odds. Trailing behind are *Stanley Tucci* (“Feud: Bette and Joan”), J*ohnny Flynn* (“Genius”) and *Benito Martinez* (“American Crime”), all with 10/3 odds. Skarsgard took down Thewlis, Molina and Tucci at the Emmys, and Thewlis and Molina at the Golden Globes.
> 
> All three participating Experts, *Peter Travers* (Rolling Stone), *Adnan Virk* (ESPN) and myself, are going with Skarsgard. Five Gold Derby Editors, *Chris Beachum*, *Marcus James Dixon*,* Paul Sheehan* and *Daniel Montgomery*, are also banking on Skarsgard, while *Rob Licuria* is calling an upset for Molina._
> 
> _Skarsgard would complete a projected quartet of wins for “Big Little Lies” that includes Best Limited Series and acting honors for *Nicole Kidman* and *Laura Dern*. The HBO series took home the same four awards at the Emmys and the Globes.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.tr/amp/www.g...es-movie-limited-series-supporting-actor/amp/_



Apparently he'll be at the awards tonight, which airs on the CW network here in the States.



StarrLady said:


> I am not sure how to link stuff yet and I am on an IPad.
> However, I saw a tweet advertising Hold the Dark and that it's a "Netflix Original" and is coming soon. It looks very intriguing.



Here's the link:
https://www.netflix.com/title/80157072

If I understand this right, I don't have Netflix yet, it's a way to add to your list/queue once it's actually released. Whenever that may be. ETA: If my memory is correct, subscribers were able to add Mute to their 'my list' months and months and months ago, and it's only about to be released. So I'm not holding my breath about HTD being seen anytime soon. It may end being a difficult movie to watch, the book was very disturbing.


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks for the link. 

I am looking forward to seeing Alex at the Critic's Choice Awards tonight.


----------



## Santress

A few HQs of Alex and Björne at the *Lakers* game (January 9, 2018):



 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001N15156880257327

A few more fan pics from the *GGs* (January 7, 2018):







I’m just gonna call this “LOVE TRIANGLE.” And yes, I touched his globe.

-*heyitstrishamiller* instagram








What a fun night!!

-*kzgrant001 *instagram








Congratulations to my fabulous old friend Alex Skarsgard who won best actor at the Golden Globes!!!! You truly deserve it!!!!!

-*meredithostrom* instagram


----------



## VEGASTAR

*Duncan Jones’ Netflix Movie ‘Mute’ Coming Next Month*
Posted on Thursday, January 11th, 2018 by Chris Evangelista


_Mute_, the long-awaited new film from _Moon_ and _Warcraft_ director Duncan Jones, is finally almost upon us. The filmmaker confirmed on Twitter that his science-fiction film will likely arrive on Netflix next month. More details on the _Mute_ release date await you below.

We’ve all been waiting for Duncan Jones’ _Mute_ for a long time now. The Netflix movie released a first look a full year ago, but since then, word about _Mute_ has been, well, muted. Well, it’s time to celebrate: _Mute_ is (likely) arriving on Netflix next month. Jones dropped the information on his Twitter account this week.

As you can see there, Jones wants everyone to keep this news on the down-low, so _please_ don’t tell anyone. The filmmaker also added this bit of info:
https://mobile.twitter.com/ManMadeM...l=http://www.slashfilm.com/mute-release-date/
_Mute _stars Alexander Skarsgård, Paul Rudd, and Justin Theroux, and has been described as both an homage to Ridley Scott’s _Blade Runner_, and a “spiritual sequel” to Jones’ film _Moon_. Jones also called it a “science fiction_ Casablanca,_” but I’d like to remind the filmmaker we already have one of those: it’s called _Barb Wire_, and it stars Pamela Anderson.

In all seriousness, I can’t wait to see this movie, and knowing that it’s likely to arrive a month from now is very exciting. I’d imagine a trailer will be dropping very soon, if the release date is, indeed, next month. I’ve reached out to Netflix for confirmation, and will update when and if they reply.

When the project was first announced, Jones revealed he had been trying to get the film made for over a decade:

“I’ve been working towards making _Mute_ for 12 years now. I cannot tell you how thrilled I am that we’re finally going to shoot this utterly unique film…The fact that I get to make it with Alexander Skarsgard and Paul Rudd makes it all the more exciting! _Mute_ is a film that will last. It is unlike any other science fiction being made today.”

This is obviously a lot of hype to live up to, but I have a good feeling about _Mute_, and you should too. Here’s the official synopsis.

Set in the near-future, Leo (Alexander Skarsgård) is a bartender living in the pulsing city of Berlin. Because of a childhood accident, Leo lost the ability to speak and the only good thing in his life is his beautiful girlfriend Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh). When she vanishes without a trace, Leo’s search for her takes him deep into the city’s seedy underbelly. A pair of wise-cracking American surgeons (Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux) are the only recurring clue and Leo is forced to take on this teeming underworld in order to find his love.on Netflix.

http://www.slashfilm.com/mute-release-date/


----------



## VEGASTAR

*‘Big Little Lies’ star eyeing Brooklyn fixer-upper*
By Jennifer Gould Keil

January 10, 2018 | 7:10pm | Updated




Skarsgård's new lair might be 154 Hicks St.Leslie J. Garfield & Co.
Alexander Skarsgård, who won a Golden Globe earlier this week for his role in HBO’s “Big Little Lies,” has been house hunting in Brooklyn.

Skarsgård also won an Emmy for the role, in which he portrays a man who violently mistreats his wife, played by Nicole Kidman.

Alexander SkarsgårdWireImage
The irony — that women at the Globes wore black to protest sexual misconduct and assault by powerful men at an event that also awarded men for portraying sex abusers — was not lost on the internet.

(Sam Rockwell also won a Golden Globe for his turn as a racist police officer in “Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri.”)

Skarsgård also came under fire this week for not speaking out against domestic abuse during his Globes acceptance speech. Back in New York, away from the fray, one of the homes Skarsgård recently toured was 154 Hicks St. in Brooklyn Heights.

The historic five-story, five-bedroom, seven-bathroom Neo-Grec home is asking $4.55 million — down from its 2016 asking price of $4.99 million.

The historic pad is on a tree-lined street and comes with a classic grand stoop, a skylight over the central stairwell and a spacious garden.

Original details inside the 5,444-square-foot spread include its mahogany banister, fireplace moldings, mantels and pocket shutters.

It needs a renovation, though, to reach luxurious single-family townhouse status.

The listing brokers are Ravi Kantha and Matthew Lesser of Leslie J. Garfield.

https://nypost.com/2018/01/10/big-little-lies-star-eyeing-brooklyn-fixer-upper/


----------



## callan23

will he live alone? or will AC join him???


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah that’s definitely needing a little love. You can’t tell by the images if it’s got good bones or not, but it’s got charm. I’m curious if they’re just using his name for advertising.


----------



## aerohead21

Outside of the smoking and the SM use to push her (AC’s) brand I just don’t get the hate like I did with the Bos. Can someone please explain?

I look her up and she seems a lot more self-deprecating, she has a political stance, she tries to quit smoking and fails like just about everyone who tries, she plugs music she likes and clothes she likes, retweets people...

What am I missing?


----------



## StarrLady

There are gorgeous pics of Alex on the blue carpet at the Critics' Choice Awards. He is wearing a dark blue suit and looks great. I am on an iPad so it's hard to post pics, sorry.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I don't know when he was even in NY but, If this news is true I just hope its for investment purposes. I mean I remember there were news that he and Alexa (before they anounced break-up) were looking at real estate to buy together and i think it was a big place, if i remember correctly. Then the break-up came and  when he was single he bought the one bedroom in East Village.

But then came this New Years thing with Alexa in Maritius and we were confused!!
2 days ago Alexa posted a pic of dashboard health page with "2d 12h 25m" a #smokefree hashtag and 'I now taste and smell %100 on live vid.  If this is about her, it looks like she has quit smoking... i wondered if that's the case, did she decide this because the healthy air in Maritius finally got to her and she wanted to be healty, OR, did Alex get to her?? Did she quit to hold on to him ( not that she needed to do so before but maybe its different this time)... who knows ... but now this new real estate news is making me think!!!! Could they be back together for keeps this time? Her quitting smoking & him looking at a much bigger house with 5 bedrooms all over sudden. I have no idea of course but its making me wonder...


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> Outside of the smoking and the SM use to push her (AC’s) brand I just don’t get the hate like I did with the Bos. Can someone please explain?
> 
> I look her up and she seems a lot more self-deprecating, she has a political stance, she tries to quit smoking and fails like just about everyone who tries, she plugs music she likes and clothes she likes, retweets people...
> 
> What am I missing?


its funny because i must be in the minority but i find AC to be a bit worse than KB. AC definitely has a level of serious narcissism and her political stance screams bandwagon to me rather than genuine. she could be a lovely person if we met her, who knows, but just going of SM impressions etc. she seems terribly shallow and one dimensional to me.  though, it appears he might be more like that than I would have previously thought, that or he's in a midlife crisis


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

About the NYPost bit on the house: I'd sideeye it, because it's the Post. He could be looking to trade up, but I'd be surprised if this is accurate.
As for Alexa quitting smoking, she has quit smoking many many many times before. I doubt this will take anymore than the other tries did.


----------



## aerohead21

Ok so this is a HUGE jump off and so distant in the realm of possibilities, but while we play the speculation game...women are highly encouraged to quit smoking before pregnancy to help with conception and obviously because it’s unhealthy to an unborn baby....


----------



## callan23

VEGASTAR said:


> I don't know when he was even in NY but, If this news is true I just hope its for investment purposes. I mean I remember there were news that he and Alexa (before they anounced break-up) were looking at real estate to buy together and i think it was a big place, if i remember correctly. Then the break-up came and  when he was single he bought the one bedroom in East Village.
> 
> But then came this New Years thing with Alexa in Maritius and we were confused!!
> 2 days ago Alexa posted a pic of dashboard health page with "2d 12h 25m" a #smokefree hashtag and 'I now taste and smell %100 on live vid.  If this is about her, it looks like she has quit smoking... i wondered if that's the case, did she decide this because the healthy air in Maritius finally got to her and she wanted to be healty, OR, did Alex get to her?? Did she quit to hold on to him ( not that she needed to do so before but maybe its different this time)... who knows ... but now this new real estate news is making me think!!!! Could they be back together for keeps this time? Her quitting smoking & him looking at a much bigger house with 5 bedrooms all over sudden. I have no idea of course but its making me wonder...


interesting.... hmmm i wonder though because they broke up twice, you don't do that without a reason and if they've been apart for like 6 months only to be the same place for NYE was anything even worked out? very weird and i hate that i care even a little. im  mostly curious at this point but i don't get her appeal at all and think maybe he will never settle down though.


----------



## aerohead21

Yes on quitting smoking; Buck. That’s true.

Also, huge side eye to the Brooklyn Mansion because they totally linked him AFTER he won the GG and Emmy so they’re probably just using him as publicity and to pull them up on searches of him.

As for Callan, and the AC/KB thing...man...maybe she is all for show but KB...god...that couldn’t have been more vomit inducing...and what’s worse is it could have been famewhoring on her part or just her desire to be validated by him as a partner that drove her nutzo. I mean...I’d be a bit frustrated if my partner didn’t acknowledge me...but I’m not in the public eye.


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> Ok so this is a HUGE jump off and so distant in the realm of possibilities, but while we play the speculation game...women are highly encouraged to quit smoking before pregnancy to help with conception and obviously because it’s unhealthy to an unborn baby....


that crossed my mind too ha! i don't know though, she'd have to still eat, and her career would take a back seat, i don't see that happening but maybe they will try? kinda crazy he works nonstop and they dont seem to be truly compatible but whatever


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> Ok so this is a HUGE jump off and so distant in the realm of possibilities, but while we play the speculation game...women are highly encouraged to quit smoking before pregnancy to help with conception and obviously because it’s unhealthy to an unborn baby....





OMG.... you have just taken this to a whole new level LOL....


----------



## aerohead21

She just comes off to me as a combination hippie/yuppie. Like on one hand she’s free spirited. Or gives that impression through her SM and clothing lines. And on the other hand she seems like the type to be friends with a circle of gossipers sitting around the table drinking wine and *****ing about mundane ****. Then she says something funny and I’m like, stop making me like you!!


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> Yes on quitting smoking; Buck. That’s true.
> 
> Also, huge side eye to the Brooklyn Mansion because they totally linked him AFTER he won the GG and Emmy so they’re probably just using him as publicity and to pull them up on searches of him.
> 
> As for Callan, and the AC/KB thing...man...maybe she is all for show but KB...god...that couldn’t have been more vomit inducing...and what’s worse is it could have been famewhoring on her part or just her desire to be validated by him as a partner that drove her nutzo. I mean...I’d be a bit frustrated if my partner didn’t acknowledge me...but I’m not in the public eye.


i didn't follow him much back then so maybe i missed and so im just comparing now.  AC just screams shallow rich narcissist to me with no real charm but its all subjective i suppose. she comes off like the fake self deprecating aww shucks im so dorky look at me like jennifer lawrence does. no charm


----------



## StarrLady

I'm not a fan of Alexa, but I feel like Aerohead, in that I don't understand why some dislike Alexa so much either. She has a sense of humour and seems pretty harmless. Also, when someone has lots of followers on Instagram like she does (3 million), they earn a lot of money if they post selfies wearing outfits. I don't think it's narcissism, I think it's how she earns her living.
Maybe, because I used to follow other actors and I saw the gold digger girlfriends is also why I don't think Alexa is so bad. At least, she earns her own money and does not seem to be after him for money.
If she quit smoking, that's great. She may have done so due to pressure from Alex, who knows.


----------



## aerohead21

Vegastar  it’s speculation  and totally not fact based. I mean...it’s fun. Not serious. I just hope whatever I say doesn’t hurt people...any people, not just us fangirls/guys. I try to have some level of sensitivity though I’m kind of special sometimes


----------



## aerohead21

Starrlady, yep. Comparatively speaking, AC is harmless and if the best we can ***** at for Alex is that he dates a smoker after saying he hates smoking...well...didn’t he used to chew tobacco? Which in it’s own right is disgusting. Anyway, some people have a higher level of tolerance for that crap even though they don’t like it. My tolerance is exactly ZERO and that’s because my dad was a smoker and I watched him die from it. It also is really gross to kiss someone who smokes. Taste and smell...ick...but that’s just me.

What was the other thing? Social media? That’s an easy fix. Just keep him out of it.

Where KB gave me the impression she absolutely needed him in her SM presence for validation, I don’t get that AC does.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> Ok so this is a HUGE jump off and so distant in the realm of possibilities, but while we play the speculation game...women are highly encouraged to quit smoking before pregnancy to help with conception and obviously because it’s unhealthy to an unborn baby....





aerohead21 said:


> Yes on quitting smoking; Buck. That’s true.
> 
> Also, huge side eye to the Brooklyn Mansion because they totally linked him AFTER he won the GG and Emmy so they’re probably just using him as publicity and to pull them up on searches of him.
> 
> As for Callan, and the AC/KB thing...man...maybe she is all for show but KB...god...that couldn’t have been more vomit inducing...and what’s worse is it could have been famewhoring on her part or just her desire to be validated by him as a partner that drove her nutzo. I mean...I’d be a bit frustrated if my partner didn’t acknowledge me...but I’m not in the public eye.





Since we're apparently commenting at the same time, I really doubt she's suddenly quit smoking again, for the umpteenth time, because she and Alex got back together and she suddenly decides she wants to have babies. I think she's trying, again, because she knows its unhealthy. But smoking is horribly addictive and if she's doing it the way she's done before, it's probably not going to work.
As for Alex and not liking smoking, he doesn't. But Fares smokes, as does Bill, and maybe Gustaf? Eija does as well, I think.
As for the house, yeah, I think they're using his name for publicity, I saw this article last night and noticed the house has been on the market for over a year, so they'd probably like another push for it. It's also possible that he looked at it last year, when he was looking. I wouldn't be surprised if he did look at larger homes, places with more room for all his family and friends. There's not a lot a room in the apartment he bought.
As for the AC appeal over KB, we went over this when they got together: her sense of humor is much more compatible with Alex's than KB's ever was, and I think that's still a strong attraction for both of them. And, again, she's more famous in her world and doesn't need him to be famous. KB at the time she was with Alex came off as super needy.


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> Starrlady, yep. Comparatively speaking, AC is harmless and if the best we can ***** at for Alex is that he dates a smoker after saying he hates smoking...well...didn’t he used to chew tobacco? Which in it’s own right is disgusting. Anyway, some people have a higher level of tolerance for that crap even though they don’t like it. My tolerance is exactly ZERO and that’s because my dad was a smoker and I watched him die from it. It also is really gross to kiss someone who smokes. Taste and smell...ick...but that’s just me.
> 
> What was the other thing? Social media? That’s an easy fix. Just keep him out of it.
> 
> Where KB gave me the impression she absolutely needed him in her SM presence for validation, I don’t get that AC does.


same here i watched my grandmother die from lung cancer. i could never date a smoker or be near it. it repulses me and only reminds me of how she suffered. no thanks. and its worse for young people, who did not grow up without knowing how terrible it is.  ps the taste and smell is god awful


----------



## VEGASTAR

Aerohed21 don't worry I read & i took it as a joke. Kind of trying to freak us fangirls out.   A good one that made me laugh. I know its not serious. I also write things jokingly )) 
Hopefully no one is offended


----------



## aerohead21

Good, I try to joke most of the time cuz things in here can get heavy. I think one time I did make a really mean post and I went back to delete it because I felt to bad for being nasty. It ended up being moderated.


----------



## Santress

Pics from tonight's Critic Choice Awards:











Source:  *Getty*


----------



## aerohead21

I like this forum. Other forums only allow one way of thinking and if you don’t follow suit you quickly get turned on. I know we have some trolls/pot stirrers but for the most part everyone’s ok to disagree with each other and move along nicely.


----------



## aerohead21

Nice color for him  sun in the eyes must hurt...and what’s with the bottom button of his vest?? But yes, he looks good


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks good in blue, always has. And it makes his eyes 'pop'. Not sure about the fit though.
Also enjoying the scruff.
And he's won this award as well, so now it's on to the SAG awards on the 21st, to see if he wins that.


----------



## ellasam

Yeah he won


----------



## VEGASTAR

I missed it. I'm hoping someone will share his speech.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Who did he thank this time??? 
Come on guys some info please..


----------



## Kitkath70

OMG! KB is presenting an award tonight.  Please don't let it be best supporting actor


----------



## aerohead21

You know, they gave the men criticism for not saying anything about the #metoo movement in their GG speeches but honestly, it’s a really complicated topic to speak on and you want to be sure what you say is exactly, word for word, what you mean to say. I don’t know if I’d use an acceptance speech as the platform for that discussion other than the way he did - to thank the women for giving him that opportunity. Because they did. I watched a speech Reese Witherspoon gave at a women’s event way back when...like years ago...and it was really good. BLL with her and Nicole was in the works for a while and it’s all women. They truly did give him that opportunity. Now, in interviews or if he personally began that conversation, I’d hope he took the time to put something together thoughtfully. Too many people have spoken out their rear ends and as a man the last thing you need is to come off looking like a jerk when you aren’t one.

That said, men are a huge part of this movement’s success and him playing Terry gives him a unique opportunity to speak out. I’m honestly curious on his thoughts and feelings about this. More than a pin on his lapel or some women’s political thing he’s supported...like his actual words and experiences put into some perspective on the whole thing from sexual abuses to the wage gap...

To those who don’t get how imperative it is the conversation happen, I literally KNOW people who don’t think women belong in politics or on the news, etc. because they believe women don’t have the capacity to handle those roles. Like...as in my mother in law...it exists that WOMEN are still holding women back.


----------



## aerohead21

Bahahahahaha Kitkath!!!

Popcorn!!!!! Last time they shared a stage together it was when they started dating 

Water under the bridge...as I examine every detail to see if he ignores her the way Angelina Jolie ignored Jennifer Aniston...


----------



## Kitkath70

Didn't Alex just buy an apartment on the east side. He hasn't even been in town to stay in it.   I doubt he'd buy something so big if he's going to be on location so often. 

Maybe Alexa stopped smoking as a New Year resolution.


----------



## StarrLady

I'm watching the show now as it started at 8:00 eastern time here.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> You know, they gave the men criticism for not saying anything about the #metoo movement in their GG speeches but honestly, it’s a really complicated topic to speak on and you want to be sure what you say is exactly, word for word, what you mean to say. I don’t know if I’d use an acceptance speech as the platform for that discussion other than the way he did - to thank the women for giving him that opportunity. Because they did. I watched a speech Reese Witherspoon gave at a women’s event way back when...like years ago...and it was really good. BLL with her and Nicole was in the works for a while and it’s all women. They truly did give him that opportunity. Now, in interviews or if he personally began that conversation, I’d hope he took the time to put something together thoughtfully. Too many people have spoken out their rear ends and as a man the last thing you need is to come off looking like a jerk when you aren’t one.
> 
> That said, men are a huge part of this movement’s success and him playing Terry gives him a unique opportunity to speak out. I’m honestly curious on his thoughts and feelings about this. More than a pin on his lapel or some women’s political thing he’s supported...like his actual words and experiences put into some perspective on the whole thing from sexual abuses to the wage gap...
> 
> To those who don’t get how imperative it is the conversation happen, I literally KNOW people who don’t think women belong in politics or on the news, etc. because they believe women don’t have the capacity to handle those roles. Like...as in my mother in law...*it exists that WOMEN are still holding women back*.



I think the 'why didn't the men say anything' stuff is overblown. If Franco'd said something it'd have been hypocritical, and anyone else it could have sounded bad, even if they didn't mean to. A quick acceptance speech really isn't the ideal place to make this sort of statement, especially if it's not something you're good at. And frankly, I was fine with the men saying thank you and then for the most part getting out of the way. It wasn't their show. Alex will get asked about this in interviews, I'm presuming. And in his previous two acceptance speeches he's made it clear than he was a small male cog in a larger female machine, and he was fine with that. 

There are many, many, many female misogynists. It's depressing.


----------



## aerohead21

Omg James Franco is his own thread...the only thing is he’ll come out and say “my bad” and then do something stupid again. Why anyone would believe he isn’t a huge jackass is beyond me.

At least he’s honest about being a jackass. Let’s see if he has the ability to reflect on his actions and make changes accordingly.

That’s another reason why I get confused with Alex when he does this thing where he says one thing and his actions show another. If he ever picks up a James Franco level of fame and he doesn’t have the maturity to be cool, he’ll also be looked at like a James Franco type jackass.


----------



## aerohead21

And yes, KB is presenting. She’s a miss on her fashion for me...again...she doesn’t know how to dress herself. She does the same hairstyle and takes a risk on her fashion, but her make up is generally fantastic, as it is tonight IMO.

The dress: a lace frock with a giant lace bow in the front, and a column, floor length skirt. All lace...like an offwhite color so it almost comes off dingy in pictures instead of offwhite, ivory, or cream colored.


----------



## aerohead21

She has a big forehead and I think it was once pointed out that the slick backed bun is a fashion trick...but man some styling can go a long way to soften her up. Especially with that stiff dress.


----------



## VEGASTAR

In case there are others who missed it as i did....


----------



## ellasam

When he spreads his legs ..... to cute


----------



## OHVamp

I liked his speech. So glad he's getting such recognition. 

For me everyone in Feud was wonderful too. It's so hard to choose these awards.


----------



## aerohead21

He’s so funny  #tallguyproblems


----------



## skarsbabe

Holy staircases batman, why on earth would someone want so many floors?! haha


----------



## aerohead21

OHVamp, it was!! And some of those guys are some seasoned, award winning actors who really did a fantastic job in their own roles. He was up against some tough competition. Albeit mostly white...too bad there wasn’t more color recognition. Then again, he can’t help it he’s a Scandinavian God


----------



## VEGASTAR

What was Jeanne Yang thinking by putting Alex in a 3 piece "*wool suit*" ??? It's   Santa Monica. It's not even near cold. He must have sweated a lot. He looks great but why wool  l!!!

#alexanderskarsgard in a handsome bespoke @hugoboss 3 piece wool suit and @bulgariofficial #rosegold#octowatch


----------



## skarsbabe

The speech he just gave was super cute! I wonder how pissed HBO will be that he 'spoiled the ending' for people who haven't watched it yet :-P


----------



## aerohead21

A 3 piece wool suit that he couldn’t button the bottom button of the vest...

Maybe because this was a smaller awards show?? Maybe she’s saving the good ones for the bigger shows?

Idk, he has the money to spend on good tailoring given his height, but it could be promotion discounts or something. Like, wear this suit and we’ll cut our costs to tailor it to his height...

Idk.


----------



## VEGASTAR

))))


----------



## Santress

View attachment 3931843





Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## aerohead21

I really like the scruff on him. Not that clean shaven is so bad, but the scruff looks nice.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VEGASTAR said:


> *What was Jeanne Yang thinking by putting Alex in a 3 piece "wool suit"* ??? It's   Santa Monica. It's not even near cold. *He must have sweated a lot.* He looks great but why wool  l!!!
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard in a handsome bespoke @hugoboss 3 piece wool suit and @bulgariofficial #rosegold#octowatch




Not really. It depends what type of wool. For example Merino Cool Wool actually keeps you cooler in summer. And wool is 100% natural so it breathes.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...nual+Critics+Choice+Awards+Inside/a9PROdttyRV


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> OMG.... you have just taken this to a whole new level LOL....


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> OMG! KB is presenting an award tonight.  Please don't let it be best supporting actor


----------



## Santress

HQs from tonight:



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003B15157333933058


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003B15157333933058


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+Critics+Choice+Awards+Red+Carpet/4RK5-4ZLbTa


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> View attachment 3932059
> View attachment 3932060
> 
> 
> Source:  *Zimbio
> *
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+Critics+Choice+Awards+Red+Carpet/4RK5-4ZLbTa


----------



## _cococream_

I am glad that he won and he looks soo good in blue
I would take that apartment stuff with a pinch of salt if I were you.There have been a lot of similar articles which has proved not to be true.

And Alexa was forced to quit smoking thanks to her contract with L'Oréal.


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> What was Jeanne Yang thinking by putting Alex in a 3 piece "*wool suit*" ??? It's   Santa Monica. It's not even near cold. He must have sweated a lot. He looks great but why wool  l!!!
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard in a handsome bespoke @hugoboss 3 piece wool suit and @bulgariofficial #rosegold#octowatch



We're having a cold spell in LA, admittedly warmer than most but still cool enough for that suit (50-60°, including dips to the 40s). And Santa Monica is always frigid at night because a nasty cold breeze and fog blow in off the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## aerohead21

How do you know she was forced to quit because of L’Oreal?


----------



## gneerowblack

.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> Holy staircases batman, why on earth would someone want so many floors?! haha



At least this one has an elevator, his apartment is a walk-up.



Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003B15157333933058



Such an adorkable human giraffe.



_cococream_ said:


> I am glad that he won and he looks soo good in blue
> I would take that apartment stuff with a pinch of salt if I were you.There have been a lot of similar articles which has proved not to be true.
> And Alexa was forced to quit smoking thanks to her contract with L'Oréal.





aerohead21 said:


> How do you know she was forced to quit because of L’Oreal?



Yeah, unless she specifically says that, I highly doubt it. Considering how many other people in the fashion industry smoke, not sure why she'd be singled out.


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from last night at the *CCAs* (January 11, 2018, Santa Monica):



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002X15157722853253


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002X15157722853253


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002X15157722853253


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007C15157722876707


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007C15157722876707


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007C15157722876707


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005O151578107726493


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002H151578113726541


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002H151578113726541


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007D151578118928631


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007D151578118928631


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from last night:







Surprise. I’m on the second season of Big Little Lies ‍♀️ But in all seriousness... congratulations to Alexander on his award! Incredibly well deserved. #criticschoiceawards

-*morganleighwillett* instagram








Critics Choice Awards 

-*biglittleliesbrasil* instagram


----------



## StarrLady

He looked really good last night.

Those fan pictures show just how freaking tall he is!


----------



## LadySkars

I am new here. I just signed to share this. I don't know how to share property.Sorry.
Alexander Skarsgard catches a flight out of Los Angeles.
http://www.bsragency.com/events/aa-20180112-alexander-skarsgard-catches-a-flight-out-of-los-angeles


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!
Looks like he's on the move.

HQs of Alex at *LAX* today (January 12, 2018):



 





 





 





 





 






 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010E1515795938186370


----------



## Santress

Sources: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010E1515795938186370


----------



## Kitkath70

He needs to head home and drop off those trophies before he gets more.  Wonder where he's putting them?


----------



## ellasam

He also needs to get a new sweater!


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> He needs to head home and drop off those trophies before he gets more.  Wonder where he's putting them?


It's a great way to decorate his new place in NYC.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from *LAX* (January 12, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003S15157981953273


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> Looks like he's on the move.
> 
> HQs of Alex at *LAX* today (January 12, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010E1515795938186370


Perhaps back to NYC so he can see his apartment for a few days?



Kitkath70 said:


> He needs to head home and drop off those trophies before he gets more.  Wonder where he's putting them?



He's got a mantlepice, perhaps there. Or he could just put them in a box somewhere.



ellasam said:


> He also needs to get a new sweater!



He likes that sweater very, very much.  It does look very soft and pettable.


----------



## LadySkars

Thank you for the HQ pics and for let me know He  can depart from LAX to NY. I didn't know that. I thought He was (for sure) leaving America and couldn't attend the award ceremony on sunday.


----------



## ellasam

LadySkars said:


> Thank you for the HQ pics and for let me know He  can depart from LAX to NY. I didn't know that. I thought He was (for sure) leaving America and couldn't attend the award ceremony on sunday.


You can pretty much go anywhere from LAX!!


----------



## LadySkars

ellasam said:


> You can pretty much go anywhere from LAX!!


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LadySkars said:


> Thank you for the HQ pics and for let me know He  can depart from LAX to NY. I didn't know that. I thought He was (for sure) leaving America and couldn't attend the award ceremony on sunday.



Which awards ceremony on Sunday?

And yes, you can fly anywhere from LAX, they've even got non-stops to Stockholm again.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Which awards ceremony on Sunday?
> 
> .


I think she means the SAG Awards on January 21.


----------



## StarrLady

Sorry, error.


----------



## LadySkars

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Which awards ceremony on Sunday?
> 
> And yes, you can fly anywhere from LAX, they've even got non-stops to Stockholm again.


OMG ! Sorry, my mistake. It is on January 21rst. 

I believed it was only for international fly.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LadySkars said:


> OMG ! Sorry, my mistake. It is on January 21rst.
> 
> I believed it was only for international fly.



I belive that the SAG awards, on the 21st, are the last major ones that also have tv awards. It's also the one award he might not win, GoldDerby currently has DeNiro favored to win:
"If Kidman is finally victorious at SAG, she’d be the fourth person to bag the Emmy, Globe, Critics’ Choice Award and SAG for a TV movie/limited series performance after *Julianne Moore* (“Game Change”), *Michael Douglas* (“Behind the Candelabra”) and *Sarah Paulson* (“The People vs. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story”). Her “Big Little Lies” husband *Alexander Skarsgard* has a shot to do this as well, but his 8/5 SAG odds have him in second place behind Robert De Niro (“The Wizard of Lies”), who leads with 10/11 odds."
http://www.goldderby.com/article/2018/nicole-kidman-big-little-lies-sweep-first-sag-award/
http://www.goldderby.com/odds/graph/sag-awards-tv-2018/tv-movie-mini-actor/

In the US the 'international' designation just means that it also has international flights, as well as regional. My airport still calls itself 'international' and not 'regional' even though we no longer have regular flights to Canada that allowed us to call ourselves international.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *CCAs* (January 11, 2018, Santa Monica):



 





 

 



 

 



 





 

 



 





 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010S15158113931305991


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010S15158113931305991


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010S15158113931305991


----------



## Santress

More HQs of Alex at *LAX* today (January 12, 2018):



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005Z15158114761303330


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005Z15158114761303330


----------



## ellasam

Weird.... no luggage???


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ellasam said:


> Weird.... no luggage???


The guy in back is probably getting it for him.


----------



## ellasam

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The guy in back is probably getting it for him.


I know that.... but no carry on ?!?!?


----------



## a_sussan

Alex is know to pack light. 

Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## ScandiGirl83




----------



## ellasam

ScandiGirl83 said:


>



I was wrong he did have luggage, I would have a seizure if they took pictures of me like that!!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

ellasam said:


> I was wrong he did have luggage, I would have a seizure if they took pictures of me like that!!



Well he was well aware they would have been waiting for him. I’m sure those photos were planned. How many times he goes in and out airport and we do not know?


----------



## MooCowmoo

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Well he was well aware they would have been waiting for him. I’m sure those photos were planned. How many times he goes in and out airport and we do not know?



It's awards season, they will be camped out at the airport...


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> I was wrong he did have luggage, I would have a seizure if they took pictures of me like that!![/QUOTE
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing.  The clicking and flashing.....sooooo annoying.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Well he was well aware they would have been waiting for him. I’m sure those photos were planned. How many times he goes in and out airport and we do not know?





MooCowmoo said:


> It's awards season, they will be camped out at the airport...



Entirely possible that HBO, or even just his driver, let the paps know he was going to be there. Or possible that because there are always paps at LAX, more now with awards season, they got lucky.
We got more pics, I'm fine with that.


----------



## SWlife

ScandiGirl83 said:


>




Good gosh, having those cameras in my face would make me crazy.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> I know that.... but no carry on ?!?!?


There were people with his bags one big one small - looks like he’s away for a while


----------



## Kitkath70

My sister lives in LA.  The paps are there waiting every time she comes or goes from the airport.  They hang outside by the doors.

Considering he presumably went from Sweden, to his Vacay with Alexa, to LA,  his suitcase has to have all sorts of clothes in it. Winter jackets to bathing suits.  I'm assuming that the awards are shipped to his home or where ever.  Time to go home and change out an outfit or 2.


----------



## aerohead21

Geez!! I hope he’s going home to get some well deserved R&R (aka sleep) before his next gig. I was away for one day and I come back to sexy Alex pics? Yes please!! And yeah; bagging 3 awards with one left to complete the season...his star is rising meaning his pictures are worth more money. I wonder how he’s going to handle it this time around being he’s not an awkward teenager? I hope he will still be able to go into ninja mode.


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from *LAX* (January 12, 2018) and the *Critics' Choice Awards* (January 11, 2018, Santa Monica):



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007P15158865142699


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007P15158865142699


----------



## Santress

More fan and event photos from the *CCAs* (January 11, 2018, Santa Monica):












Alexander Skarsgård last night for the @criticschoice Awards (Swipe for black and white)

@gettyentertainment

-*mattwinkelmeyer* instagram








Congratulation to 亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 Alexander Skarsgård from 美麗心計 Big Little Lies for winning Best Supporting Actor in a Movie Made for TV or Limited Series @ 23rd Annual CRITICS CHOICE AWARDS 第23屆電影評論家選擇獎頒獎典禮 at Barker Hangar in Santa Monica on 1/11/2018.

#23rdcriticschoiceawards #criticschoiceawards #criticschoiceawards2018 #評論家選擇獎 #barkerhangar #santamonica #cca #第23屆電影評論家選擇獎頒獎典禮 #alexanderskarsgard #亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 #thelegendoftarzan #泰山傳奇
#alexanderskarsgård #美麗心計 #BigLittleLies #大小謊言 #噬血真愛 #TrueBlood #小謊言 #電視劇 #亞歷山大斯卡斯加德

-*chusterchu* instagram








Big little lies,
My love Reese Witherspoon, Nicole Kidman, Alexander Skarsgård #hbo #reesewitherspoon #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies

-*tjmaeda* instagram


----------



## loujono

So has he gone to NY or London - he needs to be in UK for filming I’m presuming? Hope he packed his thermals it’s freezing there


----------



## jooa

^^ I'm guessing he went to New York to live a little in his apartment, meet friends, pack his suitcase again and return to Los Angeles for the SAG Awards, which is January 21 ... and then probably he will fly to England to prepare for the new challenges of "The Little Drummer Girl."

ETA. From AMC panel at TCA Winter Press Tour in Los Angeles


----------



## LadySkars

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I belive that the SAG awards, on the 21st, are the last major ones that also have tv awards. It's also the one award he might not win, GoldDerby currently has DeNiro favored to win:
> "If Kidman is finally victorious at SAG, she’d be the fourth person to bag the Emmy, Globe, Critics’ Choice Award and SAG for a TV movie/limited series performance after *Julianne Moore* (“Game Change”), *Michael Douglas* (“Behind the Candelabra”) and *Sarah Paulson* (“The People vs. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story”). Her “Big Little Lies” husband *Alexander Skarsgard* has a shot to do this as well, but his 8/5 SAG odds have him in second place behind Robert De Niro (“The Wizard of Lies”), who leads with 10/11 odds."
> http://www.goldderby.com/article/2018/nicole-kidman-big-little-lies-sweep-first-sag-award/
> http://www.goldderby.com/odds/graph/sag-awards-tv-2018/tv-movie-mini-actor/
> 
> In the US the 'international' designation just means that it also has international flights, as well as regional. My airport still calls itself 'international' and not 'regional' even though we no longer have regular flights to Canada that allowed us to call ourselves international.


Thank you very much for this.


----------



## VEGASTAR

He is in New York...was at a bar in Brooklyn with friends, (two of whom i recognize), 10 hours ago, to be more precise... once again i can't share the live vid as i don't know how to download it...


----------



## ellasam

Where’s the video?!?!?


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> He is in New York...was at a bar in Brooklyn with friends, (two of whom i recognize), 10 hours ago, to be more precise... once again i can't share the live vid as i don't know how to download it...


Who did you recognize?


----------



## jooa




----------



## jojo518

VEGASTAR said:


> He is in New York...was at a bar in Brooklyn with friends, (two of whom i recognize), 10 hours ago, to be more precise... once again i can't share the live vid as i don't know how to download it...



@VEGASTAR where was the video?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Some of you wrote here that you were wondering where Alex went after leaving LAX. So was I....  and then i stumbled on this live vid purely by chance. I was following this person because i knew there was a connection but i wasn't sure what..  The person who posted this has never been seen or photographed with Alex (as far as i know). Non of Alex's fan accounts are following this person on IG. So unless someone else in this group at the bar posts something they will not see this. But i know that they follow this forum. As soon as they see something here they put it on their page and there is one account that puts her name on the vid as if she filmed it or like it belons to her or something. The main reason i am having second thoughts about saying the account name is this; the video is shot in a way that although the person is next to Alex, Alex is not aware that he is being filmed. The person has shot it in a way obvious that they want it to be seen that they are together in the same group. At first i wanted to share this and i would have had i known how to download the vid. However after some time passed i am glad i didn't because i now kind of feel like i would only doing this person a favour by reveling her account because then all the fan accounts will post this and her name will be associated with him (it hadn't been up to now) and her followers will increase etc... she is not known but due to her profession wants to be i am sure. She seems like a nice person but i dont want to be the one putting it out there. I think they are just friends. But if she was that close or if it was ok to put this video on her page and hashtag  #alex's name, she would have. But she didn't. I don't feel right about doing it either. There is really not much in the video. Its not an important video. Its a few seconds, they are all standing up and he is talking to his friends (guys) and they are listening and he is wearing that gold watch from the awards. And there are 2 girls taking a selfie-like vid of this moment (but they are in the same group). That is all...
Buy hey, we were wondering where he had gone. The answer is New York. That's the important news. But knowing Alex he might already be on his way to the airport to go to London or somewhere else. .... there was another fashion event in Milan with Tods. He attended the one over the summer but not this one.  If it is continuing he might even go there.....who knows...


----------



## aerohead21

I hate when people do that. I’m sure if I ran into or just happened to pass someone famous I’d freak out but my moral compass would not permit me to video or photograph them without permission. There’s just something innately wrong about that.


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks for letting us know he is in NYC. I am glad he is still in the US because I want to see him at the SAG Awards on January 21.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Some of you wrote here that you were wondering where Alex went after leaving LAX. So was I....  and then i stumbled on this live vid purely by chance. I was following this person because i knew there was a connection but i wasn't sure what..  The person who posted this has never been seen or photographed with Alex (as far as i know). Non of Alex's fan accounts are following this person on IG. So unless someone else in this group at the bar posts something they will not see this. But i know that they follow this forum. As soon as they see something here they put it on their page and there is one account that puts her name on the vid as if she filmed it or like it belons to her or something. The main reason i am having second thoughts about saying the account name is this; the video is shot in a way that although the person is next to Alex, Alex is not aware that he is being filmed. The person has shot it in a way obvious that they want it to be seen that they are together in the same group. At first i wanted to share this and i would have had i known how to download the vid. However after some time passed i am glad i didn't because i now kind of feel like i would only doing this person a favour by reveling her account because then all the fan accounts will post this and her name will be associated with him (it hadn't been up to now) and her followers will increase etc... she is not known but due to her profession wants to be i am sure. She seems like a nice person but i dont want to be the one putting it out there. I think they are just friends. But if she was that close or if it was ok to put this video on her page and hashtag  #alex's name, she would have. But she didn't. I don't feel right about doing it either. There is really not much in the video. Its not an important video. Its a few seconds, they are all standing up and he is talking to his friends (guys) and they are listening and he is wearing that gold watch from the awards. And there are 2 girls taking a selfie-like vid of this moment (but they are in the same group). That is all...
> Buy hey, we were wondering where he had gone. The answer is New York. That's the important news. But knowing Alex he might already be on his way to the airport to go to London or somewhere else. .... there was another fashion event in Milan with Tods. He attended the one over the summer but not this one.  If it is continuing he might even go there.....who knows...





aerohead21 said:


> I hate when people do that. I’m sure if I ran into or just happened to pass someone famous I’d freak out but my moral compass would not permit me to video or photograph them without permission. There’s just something innately wrong about that.


----------



## ellasam

I agree but I like when other people have no moral compasses!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Some of you wrote here that you were wondering where Alex went after leaving LAX. So was I....  and then i stumbled on this live vid purely by chance. I was following this person because i knew there was a connection but i wasn't sure what.. ...
> Buy hey, we were wondering where he had gone. The answer is New York. That's the important news. But knowing Alex he might already be on his way to the airport to go to London or somewhere else. .... *there was another fashion event in Milan with Tods. He attended the one over the summer but not this one.  If it is continuing he might even go there.....who knows..*.



Thanks for the background on the video.
As for the Tod's event, I didn't realize that the men's fashion weeks had started, but they have:
http://fashionweekonline.com/mens/upcoming
Whether he shows up for any of them, who knows.


StarrLady said:


> Thanks for letting us know he is in NYC. I am glad he is still in the US because I want to see him at the SAG Awards on January 21.


I would be very surprised if he misses it,  it's the last major TV awards ceremony, and he's nominated.


----------



## MissLily

VEGASTAR said:


> He is in New York...was at a bar in Brooklyn with friends, (two of whom i recognize), 10 hours ago, to be more precise... once again i can't share the live vid as i don't know how to download it...




Any idea where in bk? I used to live there. Curious if he was in my old hood haha.


----------



## Julia_W

World of Skarsgard has a video of Alex in New York in her stories.  I don’t know if it’s the same one Vegastar saw or not.  There are two ladies in the foreground and Alex is in the background talking to 2 guys.  I don’t know who the women are, but they don’t appear to be with Alex.  He looks good though!


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> World of Skarsgard has a video of Alex in New York in her stories.  I don’t know if it’s the same one Vegastar saw or not.  There are two ladies in the foreground and Alex is in the background talking to 2 guys.  I don’t know who the women are, but they don’t appear to be with Alex.  He looks good though!


Am I the only one that kind find this video?!?!?


----------



## Santress

A few oldies but goodies:







B I G little Lies

#alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #movies #grammys #actor #tvshow #music #livemusic #bands #rock #hardrock #metal #psychedelic #electronic #indie #alternative #pop #punk #photography #concertphotography #videography #film #art #artist #concert #california #LA #losangeles #hollywood

-*catfaceplus1* instagram








A picture from last Saturday, before the Golden Globe ceremony. Ruben Östlund together with fellow swede, actor Alexander Skarsgård.

#plattformproduktion #thesquare 
#erikhemmendorff #rubenostlund #alexanderskarsgard #goldenglobes2018 Erik Hemmendorff is our instagrammer of the month. Read more about Erik at Filmkontoret website. Link in profile. For English, change to other language in the menu. 
#filmkontoretgoteborg #filmofficegothenburg #goteborg #gothenburg #film #filmproduction

-*filmkontoret* instagram


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Some of you wrote here that you were wondering where Alex went after leaving LAX. So was I....  and then i stumbled on this live vid purely by chance. I was following this person because i knew there was a connection but i wasn't sure what..  The person who posted this has never been seen or photographed with Alex (as far as i know). Non of Alex's fan accounts are following this person on IG. So unless someone else in this group at the bar posts something they will not see this. But i know that they follow this forum. As soon as they see something here they put it on their page and there is one account that puts her name on the vid as if she filmed it or like it belons to her or something. The main reason i am having second thoughts about saying the account name is this; the video is shot in a way that although the person is next to Alex, Alex is not aware that he is being filmed. The person has shot it in a way obvious that they want it to be seen that they are together in the same group. At first i wanted to share this and i would have had i known how to download the vid. However after some time passed i am glad i didn't because i now kind of feel like i would only doing this person a favour by reveling her account because then all the fan accounts will post this and her name will be associated with him (it hadn't been up to now) and her followers will increase etc... she is not known but due to her profession wants to be i am sure. She seems like a nice person but i dont want to be the one putting it out there. I think they are just friends. But if she was that close or if it was ok to put this video on her page and hashtag  #alex's name, she would have. But she didn't. I don't feel right about doing it either. There is really not much in the video. Its not an important video. Its a few seconds, they are all standing up and he is talking to his friends (guys) and they are listening and he is wearing that gold watch from the awards. And there are 2 girls taking a selfie-like vid of this moment (but they are in the same group). That is all...
> Buy hey, we were wondering where he had gone. The answer is New York. That's the important news. But knowing Alex he might already be on his way to the airport to go to London or somewhere else. .... there was another fashion event in Milan with Tods. He attended the one over the summer but not this one.  If it is continuing he might even go there.....who knows...



I saw the video and it kind annoyed me too - it came up in my stories on insta but the way the girls separated it was as though he had no idea he was being filmed and to me that is the kind of SM he doesn't like - sly and sneaky - id just be enjoying my time with him


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> I hate when people do that. I’m sure if I ran into or just happened to pass someone famous I’d freak out but my moral compass would not permit me to video or photograph them without permission. There’s just something innately wrong about that.


I remember seeing Chris Noth and his partner in Rome on h,idly and I was a massive fan of sex and the city - I fangirled to my husband (we were honeymooning) but did not have the nerve to go ask for a photo or anything as I didn't want to interrupt his private time


----------



## loujono

loujono said:


> I remember seeing Chris Noth and his partner in Rome on h,idly and I was a massive fan of sex and the city - I fangirled to my husband (we were honeymooning) but did not have the nerve to go ask for a photo or anything as I didn't want to interrupt his private time


on holiday ******


----------



## MissLily

Can’t tell if those women are with them or not. They both look like they are models of some sort. Either way they purposely filmed him that way. Pretty obnoxious.


----------



## jojo518

Julia_W said:


> World of Skarsgard has a video of Alex in New York in her stories.  I don’t know if it’s the same one Vegastar saw or not.  There are two ladies in the foreground and Alex is in the background talking to 2 guys.  I don’t know who the women are, but they don’t appear to be with Alex.  He looks good though!



She has great stories and photos!


----------



## ellasam

jojo518 said:


> She has great stories and photos!


She does, but I can’t find that latest video, can someone post here?


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> Am I the only one that kind find this video?!?!?


I have looked on the Instagram of the noted fan site and can't find it either.


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> She does, but I can’t find that latest video, can someone post here?



Go in IG and look under her "stories"


----------



## Kitkath70

You have to have google chrome in order to see stories on instagram if you're using any apple device.


----------



## skarsbabe

Can someone post the model's name without linking her insta?


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> You have to have google chrome in order to see stories on instagram if you're using any apple device.


Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

@Julia_W  Yes the video i was referring to was shared by a fan account on IG. It is the same video.

@MissLiliy sorry but no. I don't know bk that well.

@ MissLiliy & @ Julia_W Alex follows this girl on his IG. She is not a random person. He has been following her since the summer of 2017.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Now that the video is out there, and most of you have seen it,  i can talk a little bit more about it. Do you all Remember the summer of 2017 when he went to Italy and holidayed with Dada and his break up was announced? Well after that between his holidays in between Stockholm/NY/Hamptons/ Mongolia/other places i can't remember right now, and his work related trips to France/Spain (with Dada)/LA/ other places i can't remember,  a couple of things happened regarding his personal life; one was the Tony Garn date news which didn't turn out to be anything. It looked like he was single & looking to see what was out there. During these weeks he also started to follow certain young women on his IG and this was discussed here on this forum. He followed Raquel while he was in Spain, Eiza after the pre emmy party and then this girl ( who posted the video we have been talking about). I remember some of the members making comments about her. I think at the time all these women were seen as potential girlfriends. They were all 20 something, very slim, actress/model/singers.

As for the guy who is standing close to him in the video, he is his friend Jonas W. He is the guy Alex spent his birthday with in 2017 and posted a photo of wearing a red glittery jacket in NY on his IG. He is also the guy who attended the
Louis Vuitton's Volez, Voguez, Voyagez Exhibition Opening in New York City in November with Alex when we got to see him bald for the first time.

And later that night they attended a party where a vid was posted where Alex was wearing a rose flower crown on his bald head and Jonas had a mask on. Alex posted Jonas on his IG with "gender fluid" caption if you all remember. Its amazing to me that most of his fans who write comments on these IG pages never seem to recognize him. They either think he is Joel Kinnaman or they think he is Alex himself. Its really funny.

As for the other taller guy at the back, i think he looks a lot like Lex who is one of the guys Alex went hiking with in Italy this past summer. But its very dark and I could be mistaken


----------



## VEGASTAR

Alex has said he lives off a suitcase and is always on the road and on different locations. It must be hard. So when he does get a chance to hang out with friends he obviously doesn't have the time to see them seperately. I am guessing he invites them all at once. So maybe he invited this girl to this place he was suppose to meet the guys and she came with her model girl friend and they are acting like silly fan girls!!!

I can't help but make a joke at this point; 

This model and most of her model friends live in Broklyn (according to her IG). It makes me wonder if the big 4 bedroom house Alex was said to be looking at in Brooklyn is ment to accomodate some new models comming to town  )))))


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Now that the video is out there, and most of you have seen it,  i can talk a little bit more about it. Do you all Remember the summer of 2017 when he went to Italy and holidayed with Dada and his break up was announced? Well after that between his holidays in between Stockholm/NY/Hamptons/ Mongolia/other places i can't remember right now, and his work related trips to France/Spain (with Dada)/LA/ other places i can't remember,  a couple of things happened regarding his personal life; one was the Tony Garn date news which didn't turn out to be anything. It looked like he was single & looking to see what was out there. During these weeks he also started to follow certain young women on his IG and this was discussed here on this forum. He followed Raquel while he was in Spain, Eiza after the pre emmy party and then this girl ( who posted the video we have been talking about). I remember some of the members making comments about her. I think at the time all these women were seen as potential girlfriends. They were all 20 something, very slim, actress/model/singers.
> 
> As for the guy who is standing close to him in the video, he is his friend Jonas W. He is the guy Alex spent his birthday with in 2017 and posted a photo of wearing a red glittery jacket in NY on his IG. He is also the guy who attended the
> Louis Vuitton's Volez, Voguez, Voyagez Exhibition Opening in New York City in November with Alex when we got to see him bald for the first time.
> 
> And later that night they attended a party where a vid was posted where Alex was wearing a rose flower crown on his bald head and Jonas had a mask on. Alex posted Jonas on his IG with "gender fluid" caption if you all remember. Its amazing to me that most of his fans who write comments on these IG pages never seem to recognize him. They either think he is Joel Kinnaman or they think he is Alex himself. Its really funny.
> 
> As for the other taller guy at the back, i think he looks a lot like Lex who is one of the guys Alex went hiking with in Italy this past summer. But its very dark and I could be mistaken


I thought the guy in the video with the flower crown was Derek Blasberg? Who is Jonas? Would someone just post that video?!? I’m obviously technically an idiot, when I go to WOS, no videos like that come up, and they always did in the past.
I feel like a moron!!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I thought the guy in the video with the flower crown was Derek Blasberg? Who is Jonas? Would someone just post that video?!? I’m obviously technically an idiot, when I go to WOS, no videos like that come up, and they always did in the past.
> I feel like a moron!!!!


Derek was the one who posted the video. He wasn't in it.
I'm sorry i can't help you with the video. I dont know how to download them. But i can see it on wos account. I dont know why you are not


----------



## jojo518

It really has to be tough to live out of suitcases. But that’s the life he chose.  As far as hanging out with 20 year olds....I don’t know what to say.  To each his own I guess.  What’s wrong with finding someone outside of the celeb limelight to settle down with?  Same morals and values as those one was raised with?  Just a thought.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Derek was the one who posted the video. He wasn't in it.
> I'm sorry i can't help you with the video. I dont know how to download them. But i can see it on wos account. I dont know why you are not


Thanks!! He was in it in the very beginning , then he put the camera on Jessica Chastain I think. I don’t know why I can’t see it either, weird.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I thought the guy in the video with the flower crown was Derek Blasberg? Who is Jonas? Would someone just post that video?!? I’m obviously technically an idiot, when I go to WOS, no videos like that come up, and they always did in the past.
> I feel like a moron!!!!





ellasam said:


> Thanks!! He was in it in the very beginning , then he put the camera on Jessica Chastain I think. I don’t know why I can’t see it either, weird.


You are welcome. Also about who Jonas is; if you look at Akex's IG to the one post with the red jacket on his birthday you can see that Alex tagged his full name . He is in two other posts on his page also.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> You are welcome. Also about who Jonas is; if you look at Akex's IG to the one post with the red jacket on his birthday you can see that Alex tagged his full name . He is in two other posts on his page also.


Thanks!! Just found that video, is it like 4 seconds?!?!? My bf helped me, he’s much better with computers!! Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## a_sussan

This is a link to the vid w/o tags for those who can't see it:

https://sendvid.com/okgw9fn1

Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## ellasam

It looks to me like those girls are with them


----------



## VEGASTAR

So now I have a question !!! While writing the above comments I had to go through Alex's IG post to double check the info i was talking about. I noticed some of his posts are missing. He had way more posts than this. I noticed the one with Dada at Lake Como is missing. I think it was quoted something like "like a hurricane he blew in and swept me off my feet."  Why would he delete this. Does anyone know?? Was it talked about, did I miss it. I mean he still has the ones with Dada peeing on the wall or giving the finger in a jacuzzi Why delete this one? It wasn't a worse picture of him morally speaking.

The only thing I can think of is that maybe some people wrote insulting comments because they don't get his humor but then there are way more insulting comments on the last picture he posted (with the dark curly hair) because of his vacation with Alexa. Some people accused him of nasty things in reference to her body. And that post is not deleted.

I also remember a picture of a guy's face all glittery with stage makeup probably a performing artist with a womans face next to it. That one is also gone... there might be others gone too.

Does anyone know why he needed to do this???


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> So now I have a question !!! While writing the above comments I had to go through Alex's IG post to double check the info i was talking about. I noticed some of his posts are missing. He had way more posts than this. I noticed the one with Dada at Lake Como is missing. I think it was quoted something like "like a hurricane he blew in and swept me off my feet."  Why would he delete this. Does anyone know?? Was it talked about, did I miss it. I mean he still has the ones with Dada peeing on the wall or giving the finger in a jacuzzi Why delete this one? It wasn't a worse picture of him morally speaking.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that maybe some people wrote insulting comments because they don't get his humor but then there are way more insulting comments on the last picture he posted (with the dark curly hair) because of his vacation with Alexa. Some people accused him of nasty things in reference to her body. And that post is not deleted.
> 
> I also remember a picture of a guy's face all glittery with stage makeup probably a performing artist with a womans face next to it. That one is also gone... there might be others gone too.
> 
> Does anyone know why he needed to do this???


I know the one with Dada brought up a whole bunch of gay sh**.  That’s the only thing I can think of.


----------



## BlendaLdtm

Ladies, I have been reading this forum for a few days on the recommendation of an American friend, and honestly today I decided to create a user to leave my opinion, I am a resident of Stockholm for more than 20 years, I am 51 years old and so was passed to me most of the ladies here are between 30 and 40 years old, so I just want to understand the reason for so much obsession with the personal life of an actor? because honestly this comes to be ridiculous at a certain point, and to point out a point that I noticed here in everything I read in these many pages (I only read the last 100), you simply idolize a person who just shows everyone what he wants, Alex is not so naive about social media and also is not always the sympathy sir He's as pretentious as hell when he wants, even more than Gustaf and I say that because I know each of the boys personally, here in Stockholm it's not hard to meet them, you just need to know the place most frequented not only by the brother actors, but also by all the family, even because some places are well known and frequented by all residents, especially those who live in the region of Moregatan which is where many family members are concentrated, Alexander does not is a bad person, yes it is very educated but also does not get to be the *"holy man",Having said that, I hope you will understand that I am not seeking to offend Alex or anyone here, just showing a divergent view of most I think, but in my opinion the only "normal" in this family is the brother doctor who is a totally different person of all in your life and in your personality, I say this not because he keeps away from everything but because I work in the same institution that he meets every day, he is a totally educated person wherever you meet him so much as for his wife who for me is the only one who knew how to choose a woman to become his companion and mother of his children, Bill is another who will follow in Alex's footsteps in relationships, his girlfriend not very well-liked here given his arrogant personality, to close I hope you understand that what really matters is the work that Alex does, I like him as an actor, and I've been in places with him where it was possible to notice his two he can be "gentle" when it suits his career but can be "very badly educated" mainly in some of his companies at the moment, I have already seen these two sides and yes I can affirm that he is 50/50 in his personality the which does not make him a bad human being, on the contrary shows that he is human, but he is not so innocent in his choices.*


----------



## jooa

@VEGASTAR He deleted about 10 pictures at the beginning of December ... and since than he posted only two pics. Earlier disgusting comments were removed and for some time he doesn't do it anymore. For me it looks like he may have abandoned his instagram or he's close to this decision.

ETA. He removed almost all posts with more interesting, sharp, political, controversial, with his specific sense of humor comments.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> @VEGASTAR He deleted about 10 pictures at the beginning of December ... and since than he posted only two pics. Earlier disgusting comments were removed and for some time he doesn't do it anymore. For me it looks like he may have abandoned his instagram or he's close to this decision.


Thanks


----------



## ellasam

BlendaLdtm said:


> Ladies, I have been reading this forum for a few days on the recommendation of an American friend, and honestly today I decided to create a user to leave my opinion, I am a resident of Stockholm for more than 20 years, I am 51 years old and so was passed to me most of the ladies here are between 30 and 40 years old, so I just want to understand the reason for so much obsession with the personal life of an actor? because honestly this comes to be ridiculous at a certain point, and to point out a point that I noticed here in everything I read in these many pages (I only read the last 100), you simply idolize a person who just shows everyone what he wants, Alex is not so naive about social media and also is not always the sympathy sir He's as pretentious as hell when he wants, even more than Gustaf and I say that because I know each of the boys personally, here in Stockholm it's not hard to meet them, you just need to know the place most frequented not only by the brother actors, but also by all the family, even because some places are well known and frequented by all residents, especially those who live in the region of Moregatan which is where many family members are concentrated, Alexander does not is a bad person, yes it is very educated but also does not get to be the *"holy man",Having said that, I hope you will understand that I am not seeking to offend Alex or anyone here, just showing a divergent view of most I think, but in my opinion the only "normal" in this family is the brother doctor who is a totally different person of all in your life and in your personality, I say this not because he keeps away from everything but because I work in the same institution that he meets every day, he is a totally educated person wherever you meet him so much as for his wife who for me is the only one who knew how to choose a woman to become his companion and mother of his children, Bill is another who will follow in Alex's footsteps in relationships, his girlfriend not very well-liked here given his arrogant personality, to close I hope you understand that what really matters is the work that Alex does, I like him as an actor, and I've been in places with him where it was possible to notice his two he can be "gentle" when it suits his career but can be "very badly educated" mainly in some of his companies at the moment, I have already seen these two sides and yes I can affirm that he is 50/50 in his personality the which does not make him a bad human being, on the contrary shows that he is human, but he is not so innocent in his choices.*


Thanks for the insight! But I think none of us think he is a saint, quite the opposite. I’ve heard the same thing from people that he is very arrogant, along with other members of his family. And your 100% right he is just human!!!!


----------



## StarrLady

Actually, almost everyone who meets him says he is very sweet, I haven't ever heard that Alex is arrogant. And, I am not putting him on any pedestal, he is human. But I don't jump to believe any anonymous person on the internet and people who have met him have said mainly favourable things.
Personally, I don't worry that much about who he dates as we know little about the girls. It's not unusual for famous men to date women in their 20s and also slim girls. Because they can.


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

There are some people who put him on a pedastal but I doubt many on this forum would call him or any celebrity a holy man. I, personally, became a fan of Alex through Gen Kill and True Blood and the fact that he seems like a generally cool dude. But let’s not kid ourselves. He and his siblings had a very privileged life and though Stellan certainly wasn’t the one who pushed them into acting his sucess gave them the stability for them to pursue acting and travel and etc. If you told me there was a little arrogance in them it wouldn’t be the most surprising thing I heard. 

I think whenever you delve into a celebrity’s personal life you are bound to be let down by their choices because they’re only human after all. But often times we become fans of them for one reason or another and that leads us to wanting to know more and more about them until eventually you find out a lot of what you liked about them was ******** in the first place.


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> @VEGASTAR He deleted about 10 pictures at the beginning of December ... and since than he posted only two pics. Earlier disgusting comments were removed and for some time he doesn't do it anymore. For me it looks like he may have abandoned his instagram or he's close to this decision.
> 
> ETA. He removed almost all posts with more interesting, sharp, political, controversial, with his specific sense of humor comments.


Maybe someone else handles his Instagram , I never followed it, it was a little to weird for my tastes!! But that’s just me!!! But maybe someone deletes stuff for him. But the negative or mean comments, come on, you’ve got to know your going to get that when you put stuff out there.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> Actually, almost everyone who meets him says he is very sweet, I haven't ever heard that Alex is arrogant. And, I am not putting him on any pedestal, he is human. But I don't jump to believe any anonymous person on the internet and people who have met him have said mainly favourable things.
> Personally, I don't worry that much about who he dates as we know little about the girls. It's not unusual for famous men to date women in their 20s and also slim girls. Because they can.


Your right, I’ve heard good things to, who knows what’s true or not. I try to take everything with a grain of salt. I think the two people you can’t say anything negative about are his brother Sam and his mom, she seems to be a saint now, since getting her life together. Maybe the lady who says she knows all of them in Stockholm, can give more insight on that!!


----------



## jooa

^^ If you know someone, you don't share information about him on the public gossip forum and you don't have to search for this kind of forum ... because why? what do you need it for, if you already have first hand information.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tPF is truly blessed to be such a magnet for "insiders" who come forth on a gossip thread to set posters straight and right the erroneous ways.

Praise be.

#CircleofLife #SureJan


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> tPF is truly blessed to be such a magnet for "insiders" who come forth on a gossip thread to set posters straight and right the erroneous ways.
> 
> Praise be.
> 
> #CircleofLife #SureJan



*giggles*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> A few oldies but goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B I G little Lies
> 
> #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #movies #grammys #actor #tvshow #music #livemusic #bands #rock #hardrock #metal #psychedelic #electronic #indie #alternative #pop #punk #photography #concertphotography #videography #film #art #artist #concert #california #LA #losangeles #hollywood
> 
> -*catfaceplus1* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture from last Saturday, before the Golden Globe ceremony. Ruben Östlund together with fellow swede, actor Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> #plattformproduktion #thesquare
> #erikhemmendorff #rubenostlund #alexanderskarsgard #goldenglobes2018 Erik Hemmendorff is our instagrammer of the month. Read more about Erik at Filmkontoret website. Link in profile. For English, change to other language in the menu.
> #filmkontoretgoteborg #filmofficegothenburg #goteborg #gothenburg #film #filmproduction
> 
> -*filmkontoret* instagram




Thanks. Though catfaceplus1, like WoS, needs to go to hashtag rehab. Too.Many.Hashtags.



jojo518 said:


> It really has to be tough to live out of suitcases. But that’s the life he chose.  *As far as hanging out with 20 year olds*....I don’t know what to say.  To each his own I guess.  What’s wrong with finding someone outside of the celeb limelight to settle down with?  Same morals and values as those one was raised with?  Just a thought.



He does hang out with 20 somethings. But it still appears that his core group of friends are close to him in age: the Swedish Posse, Keith, Siggi, Jack McBrayer.



a_sussan said:


> This is a link to the vid w/o tags for those who can't see it:
> 
> https://sendvid.com/okgw9fn1
> 
> Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk



So that's it. The video that we've spent the last several pages analyzing? Instastories truly are our our new PopCandies videos. 



VEGASTAR said:


> So now I have a question !!! While writing the above comments I had to go through Alex's IG post to double check the info i was talking about. I noticed some of his posts are missing. He had way more posts than this. I noticed the one with Dada at Lake Como is missing. I think it was quoted something like "like a hurricane he blew in and swept me off my feet."  Why would he delete this. Does anyone know?? Was it talked about, did I miss it. I mean he still has the ones with Dada peeing on the wall or giving the finger in a jacuzzi Why delete this one? It wasn't a worse picture of him morally speaking.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that maybe some people wrote insulting comments because they don't get his humor but then there are way more insulting comments on the last picture he posted (with the dark curly hair) because of his vacation with Alexa. Some people accused him of nasty things in reference to her body. And that post is not deleted.
> 
> I also remember a picture of a guy's face all glittery with stage makeup probably a performing artist with a womans face next to it. That one is also gone... there might be others gone too.
> 
> Does anyone know why he needed to do this???





jooa said:


> @VEGASTAR He deleted about 10 pictures at the beginning of December ... and since than he posted only two pics. Earlier disgusting comments were removed and for some time he doesn't do it anymore. For me it looks like he may have abandoned his instagram or he's close to this decision.
> 
> ETA. He removed almost all posts with more interesting, sharp, political, controversial, with his specific sense of humor comments.



As for his IG deletions, he's purged pics before, but yes, it appears late last year he deleted a few more, as well as stopped following about 30 IGs. Some of them have been more political, but the pics of Dada and the Larsson's dog don't really fall into that category. So I have no idea. Maybe he's bored.
I know some of the comments from some people have been cringe-worthy, and that was before he got back with Alexa.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> tPF is truly blessed to be such a magnet for "insiders" who come forth on a gossip thread to set posters straight and right the erroneous ways.
> 
> Praise be.
> 
> #CircleofLife #SureJan





I, for one, welcome our new all-knowing 'insider.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks. Though catfaceplus1, like WoS, needs to go to hashtag rehab. Too.Many.Hashtags.
> 
> 
> 
> He does hang out with 20 somethings. But it still appears that his core group of friends are close to him in age: the Swedish Posse, Keith, Siggi, Jack McBrayer.
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it. The video that we've spent the last several pages analyzing? Instastories truly our our new PopCandies videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for his IG deletions, he's purged pics before, but yes, it appears late last year he deleted a few more, as well as stopped following about 30 IGs. Some of them do see to be more political, but the pics of Dada and the Larsson's dog don't really fall into that category. So I have no idea. Maybe he's bored.
> I know some of the comments from some people have been cringe-worthy, and that was before he got back with Alexa.
> 
> I don’t think they’re back together, just a hook up, but that could be just wishful thinking! back with Alexa I mean!!
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, welcome our new all-knowing 'insider.


----------



## skarsbabe

I've met him before, and he absolutely was kind and humble. But that does not mean we know him or have any sort of personal insight to how he holds relationships. I don't think he really gives that away. Nor should he. It's his personal life


----------



## BagBerry13

I think it's funny that he's such a püssy about his political posts and followings but is openly following at least one hooligan account. So speaking your political mind is worse than supporting mindless violence?! Oh Alex, grow up!


----------



## jojo518

@BlendaLdtm if you are who you say you are then welcome to the forum.  However, I feel that someone who has all this "insight" on the family would not share it on a forum like this.  These people we talk about are human.  They have bad days, and good days just as we do.  Here's to Alex having some downtime before he has to go shoot his next film.  Cheers!


----------



## ellasam

BagBerry13 said:


> I think it's funny that he's such a püssy about his political posts and followings but is openly following at least one hooligan account. So speaking your political mind is worse than supporting mindless violence?! Oh Alex, grow up!


That’s funny!!! What’s the hooligan account?!?


----------



## BagBerry13

^^It's obvious if you go through his following list.


----------



## skarsbabe

He's never once responded to anyone on Instagram has he. I don't understand celebrity social media if all they do is post their stuff and don't interact. That makes them seem way more arrogant unfortunately.


----------



## ellasam

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^It's obvious if you go through his following list.


Don’t worry about it, I don’t follow he’s Instagram


----------



## StarrLady

skarsbabe said:


> He's never once responded to anyone on Instagram has he. I don't understand celebrity social media if all they do is post their stuff and don't interact. That makes them seem way more arrogant unfortunately.


It's best that they not interact. At some point, haters leave comments and it would make the celebrity look bad if they responded. It hurts their image if they argue with others. Even responding to favourable comments can have repercussions as some start thinking they are now "friends" with the celebrity and there are a few crazies out there. These are reasons why actors are sometimes advised not to interact.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

skarsbabe said:


> He's never once responded to anyone on Instagram has he. I don't understand celebrity social media if all they do is post their stuff and don't interact. That makes them seem way more arrogant unfortunately.



I don't have a problem with him not responding to comments. I know there are celebs that do, but he's not the only one that doesn't, I'm sure. He's not obligated to interact with fans on his IG. To me it's more arrogant to presume that just because you follow a celeb on SM that they're supposed to interact with you or other fans.


----------



## skarsbabe

Totally true. I just wonder what he gets out of it. He seemed like he was fine without SM


----------



## callan23

skarsbabe said:


> Totally true. I just wonder what he gets out of it. He seemed like he was fine without SM


good point. i think maybe he is a little more seduced by attention than he claims. makes the most sense to me especially since he wasn't always seen as such a heartthrob. he's gone hollywood in many ways,  (no judgement on that but its what happens to make yourself more marketable) ie veneers, gettin more in shape etc. he's human, like all of us, it can be nice to be so adored


----------



## StarrLady

skarsbabe said:


> Totally true. I just wonder what he gets out of it. He seemed like he was fine without SM


There have been industry articles that actors are being encouraged to join Instagram and other social media because with falling box office, production teams want to cast actors with lots of followers on social media. It is the trend of the present and future. That is why more and more actors have been joining Instagram and other social media lately.


----------



## aerohead21

TBH I could name off those who (in my humble opinion) play the Hollywood game and are not pretentious on one hand. To say Alex is pretentious, or holier than thou as the saying goes, does not mean he is unkind to fans. He can be the sweetest guy in the world to the public and a total ass in his personal life. As long as he doesn’t cross the line into the totally immoral and illegal crap...I don’t really care as I suspect I will never meet him in my entire life. As far as joining a blog and dissecting pictures and videos which snapshot maybe 10 seconds of his life at a time, well...I do it as an escape from my reality. I’m a stay at home mom of 4 kids, I’m 36. My oldest is 8 and my youngest two are in diapers. I’m lucky to squeeze a good shower in let alone get into something fancier than yoga pants. His world is a fantasy world to me. Celebrity worlds are fantasy worlds to me. I can make up all kinds of stories in my head and enjoy them to be whatever type of person I want them to be. Getting snippets of their “real life”, however they project themselves, gives me inspiration, so to speak, to create these stories  it’s all in fun. No intention to seek them out. No intention to reach out and communicate to them. Nothing like that. I love my life. I just need a break from it every once in a while.


----------



## aerohead21

And I agree about the social media influence. Anymore celebrity gets you work. You can’t just be a good actor. You have to be a household name and hustle like a Lohan.


----------



## LizzardGirl

aerohead21 said:


> And I agree about the social media influence. Anymore celebrity gets you work. You can’t just be a good actor. You have to be a household name and hustle like a Lohan.


I agree...it is part of the job nowadays.  He might do better in this regard if he marketed his real name.....as the Rex alias only has about 37,000 or so followers....


----------



## Kitkath70

LizzardGirl said:


> I agree...it is part of the job nowadays.  He might do better in this regard if he marketed his real name.....as the Rex alias only has about 37,000 or so followers....



  Rex Danger fits him to a T.  I enjoy his Instagram.  He's got an amazing eye for photography and I always love his sense of humor.  I think he enjoys showing people the amazing places he gets to go and what he sees  and experiences.  Not self promoting.


----------



## loujono

a_sussan said:


> This is a link to the vid w/o tags for those who can't see it:
> 
> https://sendvid.com/okgw9fn1
> 
> Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


SORRY FOR ASKING BUT WHO IS THIS GIRL THAT HE HAS BEEN FOLLOWING - I ONLY JUST STARTED FOLLOWING HIM THEN SO WAS A BIT OUT OF THE LOOP ON ALL THE DEETS


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> I know the one with Dada brought up a whole bunch of gay sh**.  That’s the only thing I can think of.


seriously what is wrong with these people ..... I can't believe people just trash talk on peoples posts .... I get he probably doesn't read every comment if he has any sense as that would just piss you off with all the negativity but seriously people need to stop being keyboard bullies it really craps me off .... what will happen is it ruins for everyone that just wants to know what he's up to and wants t support his career as he will stop posting altogether especially if they continue with the AC trolling - rant over


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Thanks for the insight! But I think none of us think he is a saint, quite the opposite. I’ve heard the same thing from people that he is very arrogant, along with other members of his family. And your 100% right he is just human!!!!



I agree - I'd imagine he has to have an air of arrogance to be in the industry and to survive in it, but yes, he is only human and I certainly don't have him on a pedestal - I do think he is far more opinionated and narcissistic than we probably think - I was only checking out some old photos of him last night on my ipad and they were of when they were all at Glastonbury and he was in the "GANG" pics - hiding his face but almost like it is a game to tease and create conversation about it .... I am a fan of Alex's work and am interested in hearing more about him from someone who has a link and can offer another side .... thanks for the insight BlendaLdtm


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> seriously what is wrong with these people ..... I can't believe people just trash talk on peoples posts .... I get he probably doesn't read every comment if he has any sense as that would just piss you off with all the negativity but seriously people need to stop being keyboard bullies it really craps me off .... what will happen is it ruins for everyone that just wants to know what he's up to and wants t support his career as he will stop posting altogether especially if they continue with the AC trolling - rant over


I don’t know!!! Some one asked why he would delete certain posts, that was my guess , I don’t follow his Instagram, but I know that particular post had other threads talking about it. Some were just joking , but ,hey, they’re a lot of bullies out there. I think some one who looks after his account probably deleted stuff that has a lot of negative comments, not him.


----------



## audiogirl

Everyone (that includes actors, crew, and staff) who has ever worked with him has said he is very sweet, very nice, very humble, completely down to earth, never any complaints of arrogance. And these are people who have dealt with all kinds of actors, good and bad. All fans he had met or interacted with have said the same, as well as how considerate he was with them.

I'm going to base my opinion on that. Random people who show up and claim special knowledge of him are just random people who have questionable knowledge, especially considering how much info we have about him over the years.

Then there are people who seem to relish taking pot shots at him and focus on and exaggerate anything they perceive as a foible or fault. Well to each their own. I don't understand investing time in such negativity. If I don't like or approve of an actor, I don't pay attention to him. I have better ways to invest my time.

I don't think he's a saint. I don't think he's perfect. But there is much to like about him besides his looks, talent and sex appeal. There's his charm and goofball antics--his adorkable nature. And yes, how sweet and nice he is. I've also liked his political and social opinions when he expresses them. He's careful about his opinions, since there can be a nasty backlash out there.

I think his IG is for himself and his friends, the very reason most non-showbiz folks have IG. He has a good photographic eye and a wonderful offbeat sense of humor. If he abandons his IG, it will be because obnoxious trolls have haunted and polluted it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Everyone (that includes actors, crew, and staff) who has ever worked with him has said he is very sweet, very nice, very humble, completely down to earth, never any complaints of arrogance. And these are people who have dealt with all kinds of actors, good and bad. All fans he had met or interacted with have said the same, as well as how considerate he was with them.
> *I'm going to base my opinion on that. Random people who show up and claim special knowledge of him are just random people who have questionable knowledge, especially considering how much info we have about him over the years.*
> 
> Then there are people who seem to relish taking pot shots at him and focus on and exaggerate anything they perceive as a foible or fault. Well to each their own. I don't understand investing time in such negativity. If I don't like or approve of an actor, I don't pay attention to him. I have better ways to invest my time.
> 
> I don't think he's a saint. I don't think he's perfect. But there is much to like about him besides his looks, talent and sex appeal. There's his charm and goofball antics--his adorkable nature. And yes, how sweet and nice he is. I've also liked his political and social opinions when he expresses them. He's careful about his opinions, since there can be a nasty backlash out there.
> 
> *I think his IG is for himself and his friends, the very reason most non-showbiz folks have IG. He has a good photographic eye and a wonderful offbeat sense of humor. If he abandons his IG, it will be because obnoxious trolls have haunted and polluted it*.



what, you don't trust 'insiders'? 

Regarding his IG, I think it is for himself and his friends/family. And for a little glimpse for others into his world. If he really wanted to monetize it, he could, but he hasn't yet. He's not even really promoting his own films, even if he does hashtag when he does take pics from set.
The comments: he can disable comments, so perhaps that something he should look into if the annoying followers get too much.
As for those with this idealized view of him, and then ripping him down when he doesn't fit it, that's on you, not him.
ETA: This attitude of tearing people down just to do so is of course not limited to a certain segment of Alex's fandom, or anyone else's fandom. It's part of life. But when most of your comments are just slagging on someone, just to do so, it gets tiresome.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> Everyone (that includes actors, crew, and staff) who has ever worked with him has said he is very sweet, very nice, very humble, completely down to earth, never any complaints of arrogance. And these are people who have dealt with all kinds of actors, good and bad. All fans he had met or interacted with have said the same, as well as how considerate he was with them.
> 
> I'm going to base my opinion on that. Random people who show up and claim special knowledge of him are just random people who have questionable knowledge, especially considering how much info we have about him over the years.
> 
> Then there are people who seem to relish taking pot shots at him and focus on and exaggerate anything they perceive as a foible or fault. Well to each their own. I don't understand investing time in such negativity. If I don't like or approve of an actor, I don't pay attention to him. I have better ways to invest my time.
> 
> I don't think he's a saint. I don't think he's perfect. But there is much to like about him besides his looks, talent and sex appeal. There's his charm and goofball antics--his adorkable nature. And yes, how sweet and nice he is. I've also liked his political and social opinions when he expresses them. He's careful about his opinions, since there can be a nasty backlash out there.
> 
> I think his IG is for himself and his friends, the very reason most non-showbiz folks have IG. He has a good photographic eye and a wonderful offbeat sense of humor. If he abandons his IG, it will be because obnoxious trolls have haunted and polluted it.


This is a really good post, I agree.

And people should be careful believing so-called "insiders". They are really anonymous people. And you don't know their real agenda. Hollywood is very competitive and now that Alex has won both an Emmy and a Golden Globe, he is a target for more jealousy from other actors and their supporters. So don't be surprised if there are more anonymous people saying things to hurt his image. This happens all the time.


----------



## aerohead21

That’s the bad part about the internet. People can hide behind their monitors and their smart phones and tablets, whatever...and just be jerks. I’m not perfect and some days man I want to reach through my phone and strangle some people...I’m obviously highly opinionated. But I try to be nice.


----------



## AnBuW

Guys, about Alex & family being *******s ... We all act differently regarding the situation. I’m ‘super sweet’ once a week when I pick up my grandma and her friends (80-90 yrs old ladies!) from a swimming pool <not my normal self>, always optimistic, peaceful and polite and work <me being me>, but a little bit crazy & wild with my best friends during our night out <'not myself tonight'>!!! We all act differently with friends, in home towns, on a day off or on a vacation! For Alex, going to Sweden is his ‘holiday’, family fun, drinks with friends,  chill out time, party & relax.  I’m Spanish, but because of my work <or thanks to my work> I lived 1 year in each of 3 countries: UK, Germany, France, always in 'posh' neighbourhoods <meaning, full of celebs, believe me big names>, after 3 years of great experiences I can say – they are just like us, they act differently, more normal/crazy/let it go at home, local pub, with friends, it’s their time off, they can be a little bit more rough, direct, crazy and it’s completely ok! It’s like what happened in ... stays in ... we are all human, it’s healthy to don’t give a **** sometimes!!!


----------



## Santress

Still in NYC (assuming since this woman also shared a pic from Central Park on January 4th)...

new photo with a fan today (January 16, 2018):







 I at least waited 45 minutes before deciding to be that fan #totallyworthit #dying #hesreallytall #fangirling

-*allybrumer* instagram



+

Some Throwback Tuesday pics:

Fan pic from January 12, 2018:






 “#Alexander Skarsgard #True Blood #Big Little Lies #Emmy Winner #Golden Globe Winner.”





C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S to Alexander Skarsgård for his @goldenglobes award for best supporting actor in @HBO’s  #BigLittleLies. It’s always a pleasure to have you on set!








Congratulations Alexander Skarsgård! #GoldenGlobes


----------



## VEGASTAR

Nice picture (the first one). The fan girl doesn't seem to have tagged his name or any fan account name, and yet there is one fan account thanking her for the tag in the comments section. Weird...!!!
They look indoors Is this also somewhere in central park?


----------



## Santress

^Odd. Maybe she removed the tag? There are a couple of different accounts that reposted it on instagram and they all credit her.

Another fan photo from the *CCAs* (January 11, 2018, Santa Monica):






Tarzan saved our night. #AlexanderSkarsgard does such a great job in that movie!

#criticschoiceawards2018 #jessicaabuchaibe #cali #la

-*jabuchaibe* instagram


----------



## aerohead21

You know, I didn’t think I’d like him with a shaved head. With the scruff and slight tan, I actually kind of like it. He looks like a construction worker  someone needs to photoshop one of those construction helmets and a reflective vest on his pics


----------



## ellasam

Is he wearing a different sweater in that first fan pic?!?!?  There’s is a God!!!!!


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> That’s the bad part about the internet. People can hide behind their monitors and their smart phones and tablets, whatever...and just be jerks. I’m not perfect and some days man I want to reach through my phone and strangle some people...I’m obviously highly opinionated. But I try to be nice.



I am so with you on that


----------



## gneerowblack

VEGASTAR said:


> So now I have a question !!! While writing the above comments I had to go through Alex's IG post to double check the info i was talking about. I noticed some of his posts are missing. He had way more posts than this. I noticed the one with Dada at Lake Como is missing. I think it was quoted something like "like a hurricane he blew in and swept me off my feet."  Why would he delete this. Does anyone know?? Was it talked about, did I miss it. I mean he still has the ones with Dada peeing on the wall or giving the finger in a jacuzzi Why delete this one? It wasn't a worse picture of him morally speaking.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that maybe some people wrote insulting comments because they don't get his humor but then there are way more insulting comments on the last picture he posted (with the dark curly hair) because of his vacation with Alexa. Some people accused him of nasty things in reference to her body. And that post is not deleted.
> 
> I also remember a picture of a guy's face all glittery with stage makeup probably a performing artist with a womans face next to it. That one is also gone... there might be others gone too.
> 
> Does anyone know why he needed to do this???


----------



## StarrLady

I wonder what's going on with The Aftermath. It has been described as "completed" on IMDb for a few months now. For a brief period it was also described as a "short" (that would have meant it was not a full feature film) but, thankfully, that description was removed and might have just been an error.
I would like to see a trailer.


----------



## gneerowblack

StarrLady said:


> I wonder what's going on with The Aftermath. It has been described as "completed" on IMDb for a few months now. For a brief period it was also described as a "short" (that would have meant it was not a full feature film) but, thankfully, that description was removed and might have just been an error.
> I would like to see a trailer.



The aftermath?


----------



## Kitkath70

I'm looking forward to the Aftermath. Alex in a period piece, playing a romantic interest.  What's not to like?


----------



## VEGASTAR

gneerowblack said:


>



YES.. REALLY...
WHAT IS YOUR POINT?


----------



## StarrLady

Yeah, Alex playing the hot guy she fools around with. We need to see this! I really hope we get a trailer soon or something.


----------



## OHVamp

Have we heard if The Aftermath is being released to theaters? I believe Mute is coming to Netflix in February (but not sure). Looking forward to that one too. I think Hold the Dark is coming soon on Netflix too. Not sure if they've started shooting Fever Heart yet, or if it's still a go.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^O*dd. Maybe she removed the tag*? There are a couple of different accounts that reposted it on instagram and they all credit her.
> 
> Another fan photo from the *CCAs* (January 11, 2018, Santa Monica):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarzan saved our night. #AlexanderSkarsgard does such a great job in that movie!
> 
> #criticschoiceawards2018 #jessicaabuchaibe #cali #la
> 
> -*jabuchaibe* instagram




And she's now made her account private, probably got too many weird comments/messages from fans. Pity she just didn't disable comments.



ellasam said:


> Is he wearing a different sweater in that first fan pic?!?!?  There’s is a God!!!!!



Yes, it's a different sweater! Of course, once he packs to head back to Europe to film LDG, he'll probably pack only 1 or 2 sweaters. 



StarrLady said:


> I wonder what's going on with The Aftermath. It has been described as "completed" on IMDb for a few months now. For a brief period it was also described as a "short" (that would have meant it was not a full feature film) but, thankfully, that description was removed and might have just been an error.
> I would like to see a trailer.



There's a Variety cover story on Keira Knightly that only mentions The Aftermath as one of 4 movies that she's got coming out this year. But I think that's just a presumption on their part, because we've heard nothing since the end of filming in February. Which kind of worries me.
ETA: The Aftermath is a studio movie, Fox Searchlight, not from a streaming service, so the presumption is that it'd be a theater release.
I don't think Fever Heart is happening anytime soon, if it happens at all.
Hold The Dark, who knows with Netflix, it could be this spring, which be a year after it was filmed.


----------



## StarrLady

The Aftermath is a studio film. It is supposed to be distributed by Fox Searchlight. Many of their films are released in the second half of the year as they handle some of the more awards-season stuff for Fox.


----------



## Kitkath70

It's possible that they are waiting for awards season to end to release the Aftermath.  Too many movies vying for attention.  They can also list all Alex's awards when promoting the movie and his role in it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Awards season ends after the Oscars, which is March 4. We'd have more info if they were doing that, since there's not enough time to put together an ad campaign to do that. It would depend what feedback they've had from any screenings, if they've had screenings. It's possible it might end up being later in spring, or even fall.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And she's now made her account private, probably got too many weird comments/messages from fans. Pity she just didn't disable comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a different sweater! Of course, once he packs to head back to Europe to film LDG, he'll probably pack only 1 or 2 sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Variety cover story on Keira Knightly that only mentions The Aftermath as one of 4 movies that she's got coming out this year. But I think that's just a presumption on their part, because we've heard nothing since the end of filming in February. Which kind of worries me.
> ETA: The Aftermath is a studio movie, Fox Searchlight, not from a streaming service, so the presumption is that it'd be a theater release.
> I don't think Fever Heart is happening anytime soon, if it happens at all.
> Hold The Dark, who knows with Netflix, it could be this spring, which be a year after it was filmed.




Which one made their account private?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^*allybrumer*, which is why when you go back to Santress' post, the link to the IG now shows up blank.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ENTERTAINMENT
*HBO's big pay rise for *
*Big Little Lies actresses Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon*
January 18 2018 - 2:43PM

*Sofija Petrovic*
Most of the principal actresses on HBO's _Big Little Lies_ will get a considerable pay rise for season two.

Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon, who play Celeste Wright and Madeline Martha Mackenzie on the show,  will reportedly take home about $US1million ($1.26 million) per episode, plus executive producer fees and back-end points. Zoë Kravitz and Shailene Woodley will also get "sizeable" raises.

_Nicole Kidman nabs fourth Golden Globe
According to The Hollywood Reporter, this pay rise is a step up from their previous $US250,000- $US350,000 per episode. The spike comes as a result of price-matching negotiations after Witherspoon signed a new deal with Apple. Apple are reportedly paying Witherspoon and co-star Jennifer Aniston $US1.25 million to star in an upcoming, still unnamed morning-news drama, which has been ordered for 20 episodes. 

"It's not a shock to anybody that having a second season of an ongoing series is easier to have with those deals in place," HBO programming president Casey Bloys told The Hollywood Reporter. "Every outlet has to make their own decisions about economics that make sense for them. I'm not going to shake my fist and say, 'Darn it, Apple!' If that's what made sense for them for that show, God bless."

HBO did not initially have additional season deals with any of the Big Little Lies cast, but following the shows Emmy and Golden Globe successes, they have inked entirely new deals with the cast for a second season. 

As for Apple's new deal, this is their second straight-to-series order, and according to The Hollywood Reporter, if HBO follows through paying the Apple quote, it could mean a mass inflation on all TV actor salaries. 






Nicole Kidman with her on-screen husband (Alexander Skarsgard) in Big Little Lies. 
Season two of Big Little Lies is expected to shoot in the spring but won't air until 2019.

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/amp...an-and-reese-witherspoon-20180118-h0k9j5.html_

_*In the below article, there is even the mention of season 3
No mention of Alex though. It says that one agent said;
"If HBO pays Witherspoon her quote that Apple is paying, it inflates the whole ecosystem of TV actor salaries." I'm just glad that women are getting higher salaries.....  *

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/www...ies-stars-leveraged-apple-big-paydays-1075169
_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> In the below article, there is even the mention of season 3
> No mention of Alex though.



"potential" is the key word there for S3.
Alex probably won't be mentioned in these types of articles. One, I think the focus is on the women, especially Nicole and Reese, who are producers on BLL. And two, while I suspect they're trying to find a way to have Alex back, even in a small flashback role, they'll probably try and keep that under wraps.


----------



## loujono

OHVamp said:


> Have we heard if The Aftermath is being released to theaters? I believe Mute is coming to Netflix in February (but not sure). Looking forward to that one too. I think Hold the Dark is coming soon on Netflix too. Not sure if they've started shooting Fever Heart yet, or if it's still a go.


Jesus everything is coming to netflix - I am going to have to sign up ASAP!


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "potential" is the key word there for S3.
> Alex probably won't be mentioned in these types of articles. One, I think the focus is on the women, especially Nicole and Reese, who are producers on BLL. And two, while I suspect they're trying to find a way to have Alex back, even in a small flashback role, they'll probably try and keep that under wraps.


You'd think after all the awards he won for it he would be back in some kind of capacity - even if only flashbacks (which is only what would work).


----------



## VEGASTAR

Here is a question;

SHOULD ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD BE IN BIG LITTLE LIES SEASON 2 ?

I wonder what you all think on this matter.

My answer is NO!. And i say this even though i am a big fan of him and i love & enjoy watching him on screen no matter what the role.

First of all i really loved BLL and as a series and not because Alex was in it. I would have enjoyed that series even if Perry was played by another unknown actor. I think Jean-Marc Vallée had a lot more to do with the succsess of the series than people give him credit for. The way he shot the scenes with a hand held camera, his vision, the way he set the mood with the music (which were his choices) was what made it very real. The opening music of each episode is so perfect. I felt like i was in the car with those women, feeling the breeze, lost in thought every time. Only a great director can make that happen. Unfortunately they have changed the director for the second season. This changes everything. The same cast & crew can play the same roles but once the director is changed, you will have a diffent result. So people who enjoyed season 1, might not enjoy season 2 even if all the cast & crew is the same, the music is the same and the story writers are the same. So for that reason alone, i have my doubts about season 2 already. It doesn't matter if a great director is comming on board. The fact that it is a different director changes everything is what i am trying to say.

To have the same succsess for season 2 the story also needs to be just as real and from the heart. If you make up a story just because of a previous succsess and you try to keep all characters just because they were in the first or because they won awards, then that story will fail. This is where i have my doubts about Perry comming back. The writer was asked at the emmys backstage interview after they won the awards, how she was able write such a story and characters, where she got the insperation from and she said she got it from an ex-boyfriend whom she got to kill off at the end. So this was her real story and she got to tell it to the end. She already made us see all sides of Perry; the good father, the working husband, the good husband turning bad gradually and then the monster husband, the wife beater, the rapest etc. And she got her revenge in the end by having all the women kill him. That's it its over. Why would she bring him back for flashbacks? just so Alex can be in the serious again altough Perry being back makes no sense. No one should want to see Perry back even in flashbacks. The whole point of the original story was to show this conflicted monster of a man only to show that if women stick together and stick by each each other they are stronger. And they won in the end. And that there shouldn't be any more Perry's around. "Time is up".

Let's just put Alex aside for minute and pretend someone else was playing the role of Perry. Would you want to see Perry's face again in flash backs now? For what possible reason would that make sense? It wouldn't. So if they actually go ahead and do this, i am guessing that Celeste will be moving on with her life but during the process (especially if she stars dating) she might have moments where she remembers things from the past which result in her having trust issues. But even then those flashbacks should be from the scenes already shot from season 1. Flashbacks are short scenes, it makes no sense to go back and see long versions of how they met or got married or had kids or whatever else. It would ruin the whole point of the original story and season 1.

So these are some of the reasons why i don't think the character of Perry should be back in flashbacks. As for Alex comming back as a sister twin or a mother, i think they were just kidding. But just incase they weren't, i think it would make us laugh and this is a drama so again, i don't think so...


----------



## VEGASTAR

BLL Season 2 is said to start shooting in spring this year and they said that it was hard to bring everyone together due to busy schedules. So weirdly all cast and crew are arranged, just not the director? He is the only one who couldn't fit in?. I think the women in the show are making a big mistake. Maybe they are a little over their heads in terms of their acting. They think their presence/acting in the show is enough to get the season 2 going that they are willing to let go of the director? I have watched almost all of Reese Witherspoon's movies, i did enjoy some of them but she is the same in all of them. Her expressions, voice, body language is all the same. I never see a character. I just see Reese W. She is no different giving interviews being herself than she is as her character roles.

Alex on the other is different in every role he has ever played. Someone who doesn't know who he is, can watch Tarzan & BLL 1 year apart and not realize they are the same person. They can then watch 'diary of a teenage girl' and still not be able make the connection. Now that's great acting. He is different in everyhing he has ever done. Not just physically but the way he speaks, his tone of voice, his facial expressions, his body language, everything is different. He really becomes the characters he plays. And then we see him in his real life screaming at the crowd at a Hammerby game or goofing around acting boyish with his friends and that side of him is never seen in any of the characters he has played. So for those reasons i believe he is one of the BEST actors out there.

He finally got recognition for his acting with one award after another and i couln't be happier for him. And he got it for playing Perry. So I believe he needs to leave that character there, where it is, in the grave, while he is on the top with it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> BLL Season 2 is said to start shooting in spring this year and they said that it was hard to bring everyone together due to busy schedules. *So weirdly all cast and crew are arranged, just not the director? *He is the only one who couldn't fit in?. I* think the women in the show are making a big mistake. Maybe they are a little over their heads in terms of their acting. *They think their presence/acting in the show is enough to get the season 2 going that they are willing to let go of the director? I have watched almost all of Reese Witherspoon's movies, i did enjoy some of them but she is the same in all of them. Her expressions, voice, body language is all the same. I never see a character. I just see Reese W. She is no different giving interviews being herself than she is as her character roles.
> 
> Alex on the other is different in every role he has ever played. Someone who doesn't know who he is, can watch Tarzan & BLL 1 year apart and not realize they are the same person. They can then watch 'diary of a teenage girl' and still not be able make the connection. Now that's great acting. He is different in everyhing he has ever done. Not just physically but the way he speaks, his tone of voice, his facial expressions, his body language, everything is different. He really becomes the characters he plays. And then we see him in his real life screaming at the crowd at a Hammerby game or goofing around acting boyish with his friends and that side of him is never seen in any of the characters he has played. So for those reasons i believe he is one of the BEST actors out there.
> 
> He finally got recognition for his acting with one award after another and i couln't be happier for him. And he got it for playing Perry. So I believe he needs to leave that character there, where it is, in the grave, while he is on the top with it.



No, that's not weird, it's pretty normal:
“We are so deeply grateful to Jean-Marc Vallée: his vision and his artistry… he put his heart and soul into this,” star/executive producer Reese Witherspoon told reporters backstage in the Globes press room. But when they started planning for Season 2, she says, “unfortunately, he was busy. We did try to accommodate him, but we did want to get the season started soon, because I think the people want it _soon_.”
http://tvline.com/2018/01/07/big-little-lies-season-2-director-hbo-golden-globes/
http://ew.com/tv/2018/01/07/big-little-lies-season-2-reese-witherspoon-director/
http://www.newsweek.com/big-little-lies-jean-marc-vallee-director-742938
Andrea Arnold, who'll be directing S2, isn't a slouch. 
You focused on Reese, but remember Nicole's probably going to be 4 for 4 with her BLL noms into wins, so no, they're not over their heads in terms of acting. They, and their production partners, did quite a good job on S2, so by only not having the same director they're making a big mistake? I still don't feel the need for a S2, but I think they're trying to keep as much of the team together to make it work.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "potential" is the key word there for S3.
> Alex probably won't be mentioned in these types of articles. One, I think the focus is on the women, especially Nicole and Reese, who are producers on BLL. And two, while I suspect they're trying to find a way to have Alex back, even in a small flashback role, they'll probably try and keep that under wraps.


Yes, I agree, they may want to keep things under wraps, so we may not hear much about what Alex is doing. I do wonder if his role is that small though, since they said that Perry's mother will be a new character. It makes me think that Alex may be in more scenes  than we thought.


----------



## StarrLady

For those wondering what Alex will be doing as Perry in season 2, consider this: they said they are introducing a new character which is Perry's mother. So I am guessing that they may explore Perry's own relationship with his mother and how he himself was abused. So it could be more than just flashbacks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> For those wondering what Alex will be doing as Perry in season 2, consider this: they said they are introducing a new character which is Perry's mother. So I am guessing that they may explore Perry's own relationship with his mother and how he himself was abused. So it could be more than just flashbacks.


I would hope they don't go with the 'Perry was abused so that is why he abused' storyline. It wasn't that way in the books, and I think it worked better for that. If they go with an abused background for anyone it should go to Bonnie, as it was in the books.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I would hope they don't go with the 'Perry was abused so that is why he abused' storyline. It wasn't that way in the books, and I think it worked better for that. If they go with an abused background for anyone it should go to Bonnie, as it was in the books.


I don't know what they plan to do. It just seems that if they bring in Perry's mother, that they may be exploring more about Perry and there may be a bit more than we thought.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, that's not weird, it's pretty normal:
> “We are so deeply grateful to Jean-Marc Vallée: his vision and his artistry… he put his heart and soul into this,” star/executive producer Reese Witherspoon told reporters backstage in the Globes press room. But when they started planning for Season 2, she says, “unfortunately, he was busy. We did try to accommodate him, but we did want to get the season started soon, because I think the people want it _soon_.”
> http://tvline.com/2018/01/07/big-little-lies-season-2-director-hbo-golden-globes/
> http://ew.com/tv/2018/01/07/big-little-lies-season-2-reese-witherspoon-director/
> http://www.newsweek.com/big-little-lies-jean-marc-vallee-director-742938
> Andrea Arnold, who'll be directing S2, isn't a slouch.
> You focused on Reese, but remember Nicole's probably going to be 4 for 4 with her BLL noms into wins, so no, they're not over their heads in terms of acting. They, and their production partners, did quite a good job on S2, so by only not having the same director they're making a big mistake? I still don't feel the need for a S2, but I think they're trying to keep as much of the team together to make it work.



I already read those articles you mention and the quote. That is why I made the comment that I made. I am trying to say that they should have arranged it to include him in it. The director is more important in my view. Of couse they are going to say nice things about him, but the reality is that they are willing to let him go and replace him. Why because people want it soon... oh come on, they are thinking about themselves, their careers and the money they make. Letting go of the director and blaming it on us, the audience....  They are not going to replace any of the women. This means that to them the actors are more important than the director. Not a surprise because they are the actors. However, as producers they should have taken a more objective view.  My point is that i think the sucsess of this serious was maybe many things come together but if i had to list them in order of importance, the director would be number one. They guide the actors, they shoot through their vision. And I mentioned even if a great director is on board the final product will still be different. This is a risk, and to me a mistake. You don't have to agree but this is my view.

I never mentioned Nicole. She has had great previous sucsess in her career and won many awards. But BLL has been a bigger sucsess than some of her other movies. And that is not because of this role, she has played simmilar roles before (in terms of being raped/ abused etc)

I hope that the real reason for the change in the director is that Jean Marc did not want to direct the second season and that this was a cover up story. That would make more sense to me. I saw many interviews of him much earlier (during season one) where when asked about a season two he said he wouldn't want to do it because he didn't believe a second season should be done.


----------



## Santress

A photo from New York shared on instagram today (January 18, 2018):







Alexander Skarsgard
#alexanderskarsgard #lucien #nyc #lowereastside #bnw #bnw_of_our_world #bnwphotography #bnw_city_streetlife #bnw_one #bnwmood #bnw_guru #bnw_life #bnw_bodylanguage #bnw_zone #bnwsouls #bnw_life_shots #bnw_dark #bnw_just #bnw_worldwide #bnw_city #bnw_photografare #bnw_diamond #bnw_demand #bnw_captures #bnw_globe

-*brooklander1189* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*2018 SAG Awards TV predictions: Robert De Niro (‘The Wizard of Lies’) and Alexander Skarsgard (‘Big Little Lies’) are in a nail-biter*

Joyce Eng
January 18, 2018 8:30AM
No lie: The TV movie/limited series actor race at the Screen Actors Guild Awards will come down to *Robert De Niro* (“The Wizard of Lies”) and *Alexander Skarsgard* (“Big Little Lies”), according to our combined odds. De Niro is currently ahead with 1/1 odds, but Skarsgard is on his tail with 7/5 odds. The remaining three nominees are well back: *Jeff Daniels* (“Godless”) has 22/1 odds, followed by *Benedict Cumberbatch* (“Sherlock: The Lying Detective”) at 33/1 odds and *Geoffrey Rush* (“Genius”) at 66/1odds.
On paper, Skarsgard, who has three wins (Emmy, Golden Globe, Critics’ Choice Award) so far this season to De Niro’s zero, seems like the safe bet. But the SAG Awards are a different beast. No organization is kinder to or favors veterans and legends more than the SAGs — these are the people who gave *Betty White* two wins for “Hot in Cleveland.”
Part of the reason is because the awards show is so young — this will be its 24th iteration — meaning many film and TV icons are SAG-less, including De Niro, whose career peak and Oscar wins, for “The Godfather Part II” (1974) and “Raging Bull” (1980), pre-dated the SAGs by two decades. Combined with the fact that the vast SAG membership is comprised of journeyman and working actors who look up to their A-list heroes, or just someone they like and respect, you have a lot of veteran victories at SAG.
*SEE* 2018 SAG Awards: Full list of nominations
Just last year, *Bryan Cranston* (“All the Way”) — who granted, and probably by his own admission, is not on the same level as a De Niro, but is a beloved star who headlined one of the greatest shows of all time — upset in this category after not winning anything at all in the lead-up. He beat “cool” choices and Emmy winners *Courtney B. Vance* and *Sterling K. Brown* of “The People vs. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story,” and “The Night Of” star *Riz Ahmed*, who’d go on to win his own Emmy in September.
Three years before that, *Helen Mirren* was stunned herself when she won for the HBO film “Phil Spector” after also not winning anything during the season. She even opened her speech by praising Golden Globe champ *Elisabeth Moss *for her performance in “Top of the Lake,” implying she thought Moss was going to, or should’ve, won.
This puts De Niro, who has two previous nominations for “Silver Linings Playbook” and one with the cast of “Marvin’s Room,” in good stead to claim his first SAG. He also has a lead role to Skarsgard’s supporting one, so they have never faced off until now. But “Big Little Lies” was such a zeitgeist hit that it could propel Skarsgard to a victory. And since there is no ensemble award for TV movie/limited series — something the cast of “Big Little Lies” likely would’ve won — voting for both *Nicole Kidman*, the runaway favorite on the actress side, and Skarsgard could be a way to recognize the whole ensemble.
Be sure to make your SAG predictions so that Hollywood insiders can see how their TV shows and performers are faring in our odds. You can keep changing your predictions until just before winners are announced on January 21. And join in the fierce debate over the 2018 SAG Awards taking place right now with Hollywood insiders in our TV forums. Read more Gold Derby entertainment news.
http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...ig-little-lies-tv-movie-limited-series-actor/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Andrea Arnold is an established, Academy Award winning director, with three Jury Prizes from the Cannes Film Festival under her belt.

A quick peek at her Wiki would have revealed that. I'm pretty sure BLL 2 is in safe hands with her, and that Nicole and Reese as EP's would have been incredibly careful who they gave the reins to.


----------



## VEGASTAR

OMG... Seriously??

I will quote what i initially wrote about the changing of the director;

"It doesn't matter if a great director is comming on board. The fact that it is a different director changes everything is what i am trying to say. "

Why don't the people who responded to me seem to understand this sentence. I never mentioned the name of the new director and her work or how great or not great she was. So why are you making comments that she is a good director and therefore BLL is in safe hands. That fact is not relevant to my point which is why I wrote the above sentence. I am implying the new director may be great but still a change has been made and this "CHANGE" will be visible. This is a risk.. Maybe I need to give a specific example in case it is still not clear:

Let's imagine that Steven Spielberg's E.T is going to be filmed "E.T. 2 The Return" and somehow they managed to gather the original cast (all the boys are now grown up) but uuuppsss Steven is busy so the production has decided to have Woody Allen direct it because he is a great director and they think he would do a good job !!!!!!!!  Or as BuckeyeChicago might say he "isn't a slouch". Or as Freespirit71 might say go peek at Wiki and learn that Woody is great... thank guys !!!! but I will insist that this change of the director will have an impact on the movie good or bad, but there is a risk. Woody or any other great director you can think of will never direct E.T the way Spielberg did because they have different styles. So the new movie will have a different tone. All artists have their own creativity. That's why some of us are Hitchcock fans or Scorsese fans etc...

If I am a fan of E.T and E.T2 is comming out, I would much prefer that some of the cast members change in order for Spielberg to be directing it (due to schedule conflicts) than to having all of the original cast members but have Woody direct it!!!!!

If this is still not clear, I honestly have have nothing further to say. Nor will I ever try to open a conversation about Alex's possible work projects (or anything else for that matter) here ever again... because obviously we are not understanding each other.

I gave time and effort to write two very long comments with the main subject and my question beeing "should Alex be in BLL2?"  I asked for your views on that because i believed it to be of value... why would I bother to do so otherwise... However from all that I have written the only  response i got was THIS!!!  Two of you found something you could disagree on and that to you was worth the response! No discussion or view on the actual topic or question. I can understand if no one responds because they have nothing to say, they don't care, they don't have the time or are not interested in that topic or it looked too long they didn't even read it etc.. This is fine. But to misinterpret something and (even though I explained it a second time) to continue misinterpreting it and to keep disagreing on it is ........ well it is just discouraging to me to continue beeig on this forum and sharing my thoughts.


----------



## BagBerry13

Maybe people misinterpreting your posts means they don't get your point. Your question was if Alex should be in BLL 2 and then you went on listing the things why season 2 could be bad and therefore bad for Alex. What you're saying is you'd rather have season 2 look like season 1 but with different actors than trying out new things that might turn out to be equally good and interesting. There's not only one director that does good TV.
And saying a new director changes everything, "good or bad", is kind of a silly statement because if it changes for the better they've done everything right.


----------



## aerohead21

Considered we’ve spent pages upon pages arguing about ears and knees....we’ve disagreed on much sillier things. I think it’s ok to disagree without being buttholes to each other about the other’s thoughts or opinions, no matter how silly they seem to us.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> OMG... Seriously??
> 
> I will quote what i initially wrote about the changing of the director;
> 
> "It doesn't matter if a great director is comming on board. The fact that it is a different director changes everything is what i am trying to say. "
> 
> Why don't the people who responded to me seem to understand this sentence. I never mentioned the name of the new director and her work or how great or not great she was. So why are you making comments that she is a good director and therefore BLL is in safe hands. That fact is not relevant to my point which is why I wrote the above sentence. I am implying the new director may be great but still a change has been made and this "CHANGE" will be visible. This is a risk.. Maybe I need to give a specific example in case it is still not clear:
> 
> Let's imagine that Steven Spielberg's E.T is going to be filmed "E.T. 2 The Return" and somehow they managed to gather the original cast (all the boys are now grown up) but uuuppsss Steven is busy so the production has decided to have Woody Allen direct it because he is a great director and they think he would do a good job !!!!!!!!  Or as BuckeyeChicago might say he "isn't a slouch". Or as Freespirit71 might say go peek at Wiki and learn that Woody is great... thank guys !!!! but I will insist that this change of the director will have an impact on the movie good or bad, but there is a risk. Woody or any other great director you can think of will never direct E.T the way Spielberg did because they have different styles. So the new movie will have a different tone. All artists have their own creativity. That's why some of us are Hitchcock fans or Scorsese fans etc...
> 
> If I am a fan of E.T and E.T2 is comming out, I would much prefer that some of the cast members change in order for Spielberg to be directing it (due to schedule conflicts) than to having all of the original cast members but have Woody direct it!!!!!
> 
> If this is still not clear, I honestly have have nothing further to say. Nor will I ever try to open a conversation about Alex's possible work projects (or anything else for that matter) here ever again... because obviously we are not understanding each other.
> 
> I gave time and effort to write two very long comments with the main subject and my question beeing "should Alex be in BLL2?"  I asked for your views on that because i believed it to be of value... why would I bother to do so otherwise... However from all that I have written the only  response i got was THIS!!!  Two of you found something you could disagree on and that to you was worth the response! No discussion or view on the actual topic or question. I can understand if no one responds because they have nothing to say, they don't care, they don't have the time or are not interested in that topic or it looked too long they didn't even read it etc.. This is fine. But to misinterpret something and (even though I explained it a second time) to continue misinterpreting it and to keep disagreing on it is ........ well it is just discouraging to me to continue beeig on this forum and sharing my thoughts.



I hope that you don't feel that you can't have a discussion about Alex's projects here. Opinions about his projects are always welcome. We don't all have to feel the same way, we are all entitled to different viewpoints.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> OMG... Seriously??
> 
> I will quote what i initially wrote about the changing of the director;
> 
> "It doesn't matter if a great director is comming on board. The fact that it is a different director changes everything is what i am trying to say. "
> 
> Why don't the people who responded to me seem to understand this sentence. I never mentioned the name of the new director and her work or how great or not great she was. So why are you making comments that she is a good director and therefore BLL is in safe hands. That fact is not relevant to my point which is why I wrote the above sentence. I am implying the new director may be great but still a change has been made and this "CHANGE" will be visible. This is a risk.. Maybe I need to give a specific example in case it is still not clear:
> 
> Let's imagine that Steven Spielberg's E.T is going to be filmed "E.T. 2 The Return" and somehow they managed to gather the original cast (all the boys are now grown up) but uuuppsss Steven is busy so the production has decided to have Woody Allen direct it because he is a great director and they think he would do a good job !!!!!!!!  Or as BuckeyeChicago might say he "isn't a slouch". Or as Freespirit71 might say go peek at Wiki and learn that Woody is great... thank guys !!!! but I will insist that this change of the director will have an impact on the movie good or bad, but there is a risk. Woody or any other great director you can think of will never direct E.T the way Spielberg did because they have different styles. So the new movie will have a different tone. All artists have their own creativity. That's why some of us are Hitchcock fans or Scorsese fans etc...
> 
> If I am a fan of E.T and E.T2 is comming out, I would much prefer that some of the cast members change in order for Spielberg to be directing it (due to schedule conflicts) than to having all of the original cast members but have Woody direct it!!!!!
> 
> If this is still not clear, I honestly have have nothing further to say. Nor will I ever try to open a conversation about Alex's possible work projects (or anything else for that matter) here ever again... because obviously we are not understanding each other.
> 
> I gave time and effort to write two very long comments with the main subject and my question beeing "should Alex be in BLL2?"  I asked for your views on that because i believed it to be of value... why would I bother to do so otherwise... However from all that I have written the only  response i got was THIS!!!  Two of you found something you could disagree on and that to you was worth the response! No discussion or view on the actual topic or question. I can understand if no one responds because they have nothing to say, they don't care, they don't have the time or are not interested in that topic or it looked too long they didn't even read it etc.. This is fine. But to misinterpret something and (even though I explained it a second time) to continue misinterpreting it and to keep disagreing on it is ........ well it is just discouraging to me to continue beeig on this forum and sharing my thoughts.



As I said in my previous post, everyone has the right to express their opinions. I do see your point, in that, BLL was a huge success and Alex won multiple awards for it, and there is a fear that season 2 will not live up to season 1.  Personally, I think that even if season 2 is not as great, it won't take away from the previous season and Alex has less risk because I think his role will be less than some of the other actors. On the plus side, he gets to continue working with a top-notch cast and will probably get a great income according to that  article on their salaries. If season 2 is not as great, I don't think it will hurt Alex. So I think it will be okay overall.


----------



## 1cougar

Yes, absolutely Alex should be in BLL2. There are so many storylines that can include past encounters with Perry. 
As far as directors go I trust this series, the dynamic of the characters, Monterey, women’s issues etc. a director’s dream.
If Alex wasn’t in season 2, even if minimally, right after his death,it would be lacking. My opinion only if course.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...OMG really? Right back at you..LMAO. 

Because I didn't agree or address EVERY point in a novel-esque wall of text there's an issue and a threat of leaving?

Remind me next time to respond in bullet points.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> *Maybe people misinterpreting your posts means they don't get your point*. Your question was if Alex should be in BLL 2 and then you went on listing the things why season 2 could be bad and therefore bad for Alex. What you're saying is you'd rather have season 2 look like season 1 but with different actors than trying out new things that might turn out to be equally good and interesting. There's not only one director that does good TV.
> And saying a new director changes everything, "good or bad", is kind of a silly statement because if it changes for the better they've done everything right.



This would be it.
VS's post seemed less about why Alex shouldn't do S2, and wandered off into what seemed pretty conspiracy theory-ish territory concerning why JMV wasn't returning. And then seemed to contradict herself when asked about it. So yeah, at some point the plot concerning her posts was pretty much lost, at least to me.


----------



## jooa

It's readers of People magazine dream table at the SAG Awards


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> BLL Season 2 is said to start shooting in spring this year and they said that it was hard to bring everyone together due to busy schedules. So weirdly all cast and crew are arranged, just not the director? He is the only one who couldn't fit in?. I think the women in the show are making a big mistake. Maybe they are a little over their heads in terms of their acting. They think their presence/acting in the show is enough to get the season 2 going that they are willing to let go of the director? I have watched almost all of Reese Witherspoon's movies, i did enjoy some of them but she is the same in all of them. Her expressions, voice, body language is all the same. I never see a character. I just see Reese W. She is no different giving interviews being herself than she is as her character roles.
> 
> Alex on the other is different in every role he has ever played. Someone who doesn't know who he is, can watch Tarzan & BLL 1 year apart and not realize they are the same person. They can then watch 'diary of a teenage girl' and still not be able make the connection. Now that's great acting. He is different in everyhing he has ever done. Not just physically but the way he speaks, his tone of voice, his facial expressions, his body language, everything is different. He really becomes the characters he plays. And then we see him in his real life screaming at the crowd at a Hammerby game or goofing around acting boyish with his friends and that side of him is never seen in any of the characters he has played. So for those reasons i believe he is one of the BEST actors out there.
> 
> He finally got recognition for his acting with one award after another and i couln't be happier for him. And he got it for playing Perry. So I believe he needs to leave that character there, where it is, in the grave, while he is on the top with it.



You are making some good points in both posts tbh and yes maybe I only want to see Perry because Alex played him so well - I'm a sucker for him  but I would like to see more of Perry and Celeste in their early years and maybe the exploration of his relationship with his own mother. And you'e right he is a bloody good actor and no two roles he's played have been the same


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> A photo from New York shared on instagram today (January 18, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard
> #alexanderskarsgard #lucien #nyc #lowereastside #bnw #bnw_of_our_world #bnwphotography #bnw_city_streetlife #bnw_one #bnwmood #bnw_guru #bnw_life #bnw_bodylanguage #bnw_zone #bnwsouls #bnw_life_shots #bnw_dark #bnw_just #bnw_worldwide #bnw_city #bnw_photografare #bnw_diamond #bnw_demand #bnw_captures #bnw_globe
> 
> -*brooklander1189* instagram



Looking mighty mighty fine


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Trailer? Premiere/release info?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

February 23:


----------



## StarrLady

That pic of Alex as Leo holding the picture looks great! I can't wait to see Mute!


----------



## jojo518

Love the clip.......Alex looking a little rough!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hopefully we'll get a trailer soon. Here's Slash Film's article on the announcement:
http://www.slashfilm.com/mute-release-date-2/


----------



## audiogirl

It looks like they've given him worse bags than he has normally on a bad day.


----------



## aerohead21

Ok I know I keep getting hung up on the whole AC thing but I was bored (HA! That means I should be doing something and I’m being lazy) so I was googling her and nothing new came up except her most recent seasonal launch. It led me to her clothing site. I generally read the “about” section for grins and giggles or to see if I relate in some way that makes me want to support a brand. Omg girls...you have to have her figure...and the CLEARANCE prices are RIDICULOUS for the products...like a basic graphic tee is $120 regular price, $60 on sale. Um, girl, no. And the one that I thought was cute...ok I mentioned coming from Kansas? Looked just like a longer version of the dress Dorothy wears in Wizard of Oz.

Anyway, my opinion of her fashion sense and cost of her stuff aside, I read in the “about” section she launched her own line because she wanted to design for herself instead of other people AND that she left NY to move back to London...Idk, I somehow had it in my head she was doing a more transient thing until she made London her final move to launch her own line. It just makes me wonder, if she was successful enough on her own in NY and had support, given Alex was moving there, assuming she also had friends and stuff...why leave? Unless she missed home? Someone more knowledgeable with fashion have a better answer? The reason I speculate about it with my very limited knowledge of how fashion works is, unless Alex were to uproot and make London his home base, and unless her line just completely fails, I don’t see her leaving London. They legit could have ended completely amicably over distance/time, and not being able to work it out with her moving to London full time.

And did you guys see the whole Time’s Up thing is also in London? They’re having a Women’s March for it...


----------



## aerohead21

Or hell, maybe he’s a commitment-phobe which is one of the questions raised over his relationship with KB. Maybe they just fell apart because she needed more support from him than she got and she’s not the KB type who goes stage 5 clinger. Maybe that trip to Mauritius was like a revisiting of their feelings because they’re still there but other things get in the way...like their careers and him making a commitment to follow her as she needs.

Idk. I’m not saying he’d have to give up his career to follow her but to make his homebase London would impact his career. I’ve read it from many actors who say if you want the parts you need to be in LA or NY, but mostly LA.


----------



## aerohead21

God now I feel like I’m coming off as an AC stan!!! Gah!! Am I crazy!?!! Can we go back to the knee discussion!!!?????  I tease. I do. It’s one of those things that make you want to laugh when you look back at it. The fact that we can all get so invested in a knee


----------



## aerohead21

No but really, if she wasn’t into fashion I think I’d actually like this chick. She seems cool to me. I’m not into fashion unless you count multiple colors of yoga pants and hoodies.


----------



## Santress

New HQ pics of Alex at the airport in Montreal today (January 19, 2018):


















 

 



Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003Z15164049981309549


----------



## callan23

aerohead21 said:


> Ok I know I keep getting hung up on the whole AC thing but I was bored (HA! That means I should be doing something and I’m being lazy) so I was googling her and nothing new came up except her most recent seasonal launch. It led me to her clothing site. I generally read the “about” section for grins and giggles or to see if I relate in some way that makes me want to support a brand. Omg girls...you have to have her figure...and the CLEARANCE prices are RIDICULOUS for the products...like a basic graphic tee is $120 regular price, $60 on sale. Um, girl, no. And the one that I thought was cute...ok I mentioned coming from Kansas? Looked just like a longer version of the dress Dorothy wears in Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Anyway, my opinion of her fashion sense and cost of her stuff aside, I read in the “about” section she launched her own line because she wanted to design for herself instead of other people AND that she left NY to move back to London...Idk, I somehow had it in my head she was doing a more transient thing until she made London her final move to launch her own line. It just makes me wonder, if she was successful enough on her own in NY and had support, given Alex was moving there, assuming she also had friends and stuff...why leave? Unless she missed home? Someone more knowledgeable with fashion have a better answer? The reason I speculate about it with my very limited knowledge of how fashion works is, unless Alex were to uproot and make London his home base, and unless her line just completely fails, I don’t see her leaving London. They legit could have ended completely amicably over distance/time, and not being able to work it out with her moving to London full time.
> 
> And did you guys see the whole Time’s Up thing is also in London? They’re having a Women’s March for it...


yeah i dont dig her fashion sense AT ALL. its overpriced, with no real quality to the designs, nothing original or appealing to me in any way. yeah to me if they were going to get serious about a future etc they would both stay in nYC. he seems to be a proverbial peter pan type does not want to really grow up (no judgement on that to each their own) i dont think he's ready to settle down he's career focused and wants to keep the momentum going. theres a certain sadness vibe i get from him though im possibly overthinking it but thats just my observation. not sure being with a narcissist like AC would ultimately be healthy for him.


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks for the airport pics.

I hope he is leaving the Montreal airport and is heading to LA for the SAG Awards.
It seems reasonable to assume he was in Montreal to film Flarsky, which means that he probably still is in Flarsky (as some were thinking he might no longer be attached).


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Ok I know I keep getting hung up on the whole AC thing but I was bored (HA! That means I should be doing something and I’m being lazy) so I was googling her and nothing new came up except her most recent seasonal launch. It led me to her clothing site. I generally read the “about” section for grins and giggles or to see if I relate in some way that makes me want to support a brand. Omg girls...you have to have her figure...and the CLEARANCE prices are RIDICULOUS for the products...like a basic graphic tee is $120 regular price, $60 on sale. Um, girl, no. And the one that I thought was cute...ok I mentioned coming from Kansas? Looked just like a longer version of the dress Dorothy wears in Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Anyway, my opinion of her fashion sense and cost of her stuff aside, I read in the “about” section she launched her own line because she wanted to design for herself instead of other people AND that she left NY to move back to London...Idk, I somehow had it in my head she was doing a more transient thing until she made London her final move to launch her own line. It just makes me wonder, if she was successful enough on her own in NY and had support, given Alex was moving there, assuming she also had friends and stuff...why leave? Unless she missed home? Someone more knowledgeable with fashion have a better answer? The reason I speculate about it with my very limited knowledge of how fashion works is, unless Alex were to uproot and make London his home base, and unless her line just completely fails, I don’t see her leaving London. They legit could have ended completely amicably over distance/time, and not being able to work it out with her moving to London full time.
> 
> And did you guys see the whole Time’s Up thing is also in London? They’re having a Women’s March for it...


I don’t like how she dresses , so her clothes do nothing for me. Plus they are ridiculously expensive, for a nobody. A safety pin on an ear ring for 300$?!?!?!?!? You’ve got to be f****** kidding me!!!!!! And this is coming from a clothes horse, who knows labels, no wonder it’s all marked down, and still over priced!!! This is just my opinion guys!!!!!!


----------



## audiogirl

My guess is that he was in Montreal for Flarsky.


----------



## LizzardGirl

callan23 said:


> he seems to be a proverbial peter pan type does not want to really grow up (no judgement on that to each their own) i dont think he's ready to settle down he's career focused and wants to keep the momentum going. theres a certain sadness vibe i get from him though im possibly overthinking it but thats just my observation. not sure being with a narcissist like AC would ultimately be healthy for him.


I agree with this.....especially the sadness thing......he so often has this haunted look about him that is hard to understand
It baffles me....as he seems to have everything at his fingertips right now.  He should be having the time of his life!


----------



## skarsbabe

Santress said:


> New HQ pics of Alex at the airport in Montreal today (January 19, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003Z15164049981309549



Interesting him with those bags... that one is more of a womens style suitcase, but ironically is called the ALEX bag! 
https://www.tumi.com/p/alex-continental-expandable-4-wheeled-carry-on-073761D


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maybe he got the Alex bag when he shot the Tumi commercial last summer. The commercial that we still haven't seen.


----------



## audiogirl

LizzardGirl said:


> I agree with this.....especially the sadness thing......he so often has this haunted look about him that is hard to understand
> It baffles me....as he seems to have everything at his fingertips right now.  He should be having the time of his life!


He hates paps. They have a captive victim at the airport and just snap away. There's a reason he looks unhappy. He's trapped and has to endure the onslaught. 

We've certainly seen him relaxed and having fun with friends and family.


----------



## aerohead21

Right, and it’s the violation of his privacy or personal space is similar between paps and “friends” sneakily snapping pics/videos to post...like Easter eggs in movies. I’m not going to tag you but I’m going to leave this little gem for your stans to find and talk about so they know we’re associated with each other.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Photo assumption can be fun. But some of the comments about how tired/sad/angry he looks make less sense in the context of the photo. The screen shot at Eija's engagement celebration: probably tired. The pic at the Lakers game, I think he was aware that the person a few seats over was filming him without asking. Paps, he hates. As for the stealth filming, celebs are often very aware that you're doing it. I can't remember which celeb it was who noted that they'd rather the fan come up and ask then try and stealth film them. And these photos are literally seconds in that person's day. So yes, there will moments when Alex looks sad, angry, tired. And he probably is, at that moment. The rest of the day, we've got no effing clue.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, that’s another reason with articles about celebrities being sad or tired or some other emotion/mental status ... you can make up anything. You might get an unfortunate pic of him with his eyes half closed and then say he was high. Outside of making hurtful comments, photo speculation is fun


----------



## callan23

i hear what you all are saying, i wasn't so much talking about those photos, of course being watched and papped would be awful. i was saying more his general vibe and going off some of the comments he has made in more recentish interviews about having it all but still crying in a fetal position. not so much the pics, its all speculation at the end of the day I'm just sharing the vibe i get of him in general


----------



## aerohead21

Oh I do too  I speculate on his facial expressions in a picture like I know what’s happening.


----------



## ellasam

Any pics at LAX?????????


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*2018 SAG Awards: 4 reasons why Alexander Skarsgard (‘Big Little Lies’) will complete awards sweep on Sunday*

Marcus James Dixon   @marcusdixon
January 20, 2018 11:00A
On Sunday, January 21, *Alexander Skarsgard* is hoping to complete his awards sweep for HBO’s “Big Little Lies” by taking home the 2018 Screen Actors Guild Award. (See the list of SAG nominations.) While Gold Derby’s combined predictions have Skarsgard tied with *Robert De Niro* (“The Wizard of Lies”) at 6/5 odds to win, scroll down to see why I predict that Skarsgard has the edge over all of his competitors: De Niro, *Jeff Daniels* (“Godless”), *Benedict Cumberbatch* (“Sherlock: The Lying Detective”) and *Geoffrey Rush* (“Genius”).

Clean sweep — The Swedish actor has already claimed victory at the Emmys, Golden Globes and Critics’ Choice Awards for “Big Little Lies,” so a SAG triumph would give him a clean sweep of the four major televised kudos. Sometimes sweeps just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them. Look at *Sarah Paulson*‘s awards domination last year for “The People v. O.J. Simpson,” or *Jeffrey Tambor*‘s recent roll for “Transparent.” Might Skarsgard be next?

“Big _Big_ Lies” — HBO’s limited series “Big Little Lies” was one of the most popular shows of 2017. Everyone watched it and couldn’t wait to talk about it the next day. The Screen Actors Guild Awards are voted on by a whopping 120,000 SAG-AFTRA members, which means the most popular contenders often win. And none of the other nominees earned nearly as much buzz as Skarsgard in “Big Little Lies.” He’s also a former 2010 SAG nominee as part of the “True Blood” cast, so voters already know who he is.

You love to hate him — Skarsgard’s performance as abusive husband Perry Wright was one that audiences loved to hate. His many scenes with *Nicole Kidman* were played with a mix of vulnerability and vindictiveness that, in lesser hands, would’ve seemed cheesy. SAG voters love rewarding male roles with a villainous edge to them. Last year alone, all of the following performances were rewarded: *Denzel Washington* as adulterer Troy Maxson (“Fences”), *John Lithgow* as curmudgeon Winston Churchill (“The Crown”) and *William H. Macy* as selfish drunk Frank Gallagher (“Shameless”).

The Skarsgard family — A vote for Alexander would really be a vote for the whole Skarsgard family. His father *Stellan Skarsgard* has been working for decades, but only has a single SAG nomination to his name, as part of the cast of “Good Will Hunting” (1997). Alexander’s brothers *Bill*, *Gustaf* and *Valter* are also actors, with Bill shooting to fame this year for his role as Pennywise the clown in “It.” For an organization voted on by actors, Alexander’s surname should give him extra credit points.

http://www.goldderby.com/article/2018/2018-sag-awards-alexander-skarsgard-big-little-lies-news/


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> It looks like they've given him worse bags than he has normally on a bad day.


----------



## loujono

callan23 said:


> yeah i dont dig her fashion sense AT ALL. its overpriced, with no real quality to the designs, nothing original or appealing to me in any way. yeah to me if they were going to get serious about a future etc they would both stay in nYC. he seems to be a proverbial peter pan type does not want to really grow up (no judgement on that to each their own) i dont think he's ready to settle down he's career focused and wants to keep the momentum going. theres a certain sadness vibe i get from him though im possibly overthinking it but thats just my observation. not sure being with a narcissist like AC would ultimately be healthy for him.


It would be hard for him to not go with the momentum of his career now the awards have finally started to roll in, he'll be in demand more than ever for a while and I'd say his career seems pretty important to him, as does a private life but when he's probably worked so hard he may have to sacrifice something and it may well be his personal relationship although what they have might just work for them too - just a quick jump in the sack when in the same city


----------



## audiogirl

callan23 said:


> i hear what you all are saying, i wasn't so much talking about those photos, of course being watched and papped would be awful. i was saying more his general vibe and going off some of the comments he has made in more recentish interviews about having it all but still crying in a fetal position. not so much the pics, its all speculation at the end of the day I'm just sharing the vibe i get of him in general


I don't remember him making that comment about crying in a fetal position. But he says a lot of things in a facetious deadpan. Like when he said he cried a little over his hand injury.  He is introspective and could have been relaying in a dryly humorous way about  his own self-examination. Or he was just being silly because he gets uncomfortable about personal questions.


----------



## a_sussan

A fan wrote about Alex at Humans of NY
@Santress, have you seen this? Someone tagged you on FB last Tues. in this post.

"I once bumped unexpectedly in front of Alexander Skaarsgard, (see the picture) and a night before I had flown from Hong Kong to Prague where I had watched him in Tarzan. So imagine he was so nice that obliged me to make a picture with him as a souvenir. I was stunned all I could say was: you Tarzan me Jane poor guy  "


----------



## Santress

^ Thanks, Sus!  Yup, Thyra tagged me.

Here's another pic from the same lady. Both photos were previously posted on January 18, 2017:








https://www.facebook.com/majlinda.cullhaj

...and another oldie but goodie shared under the Humans of New York topic:











https://www.facebook.com/camila.teran


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> It would be hard for him to not go with the momentum of his career now the awards have finally started to roll in, he'll be in demand more than ever for a while and I'd say his career seems pretty important to him, as does a private life but when he's probably worked so hard he may have to sacrifice something and it may well be his personal relationship although what they have might just work for them too - just a quick jump in the sack when in the same city



He took a fairly long break in 2015, after working for a year straight. And even last year, with no films during the summer, he still filmed four movies. But I think he definitely wants to take advantage of the better offers that he's been receiving, which means he'll probably be quite busy for the foreseeable future.



audiogirl said:


> I don't remember him making that comment about crying in a fetal position. But he says a lot of things in a facetious deadpan. Like when he said he cried a little over his hand injury.  He is introspective and could have been relaying in a dryly humorous way about  his own self-examination. Or he was just being silly because he gets uncomfortable about personal questions.



The 'foetel position' was from WoE promo, in 2016.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/01/alexander-skarsgard-war-on-everyone
Like the Men's Journal interview from 2011, where he made a comment along the lines of 'don't fall in love' after he and the interviewer came across a wedding party, I think a lot of it is his sardonic sense of humor. I don't think he's happy all the time, but I think he's probably generally happy. He's got a good life, and I think he's aware of that, and taking advantage of it while he can.

@Santress, is that Sundance pic from 2013, for the East? And how did that premiere end up being 5 years ago already?


----------



## loujono

he 


Santress said:


> ^ Thanks, Sus!  Yup, Thyra tagged me.
> 
> Here's another pic from the same lady. Both photos were previously posted on January 18, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/majlinda.cullhaj
> 
> ...and another oldie but goodie shared under the Humans of New York topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/camila.teran



looks so young in those photos with the cropped hair even though they're not that old - I'm glad when he hit forty he aged suddenly too -like the rest of us!!


----------



## loujono

just binge watched the East and Straw Dogs and now back on to BLL - having a binge of Alex - always a good way to kick back


----------



## StarrLady

He looks gorgeous in those pics. I will be happy to see his hair grow a bit longer again.

He has been working almost non-stop. Even during the break from filming last summer, he was doing promo and lots of interviews for BLL. I don't think he aged in such a short period, I think it's that he is just very tired. He's been on a whirlwind, flying all over the world.

I am looking forward to seeing him at the SAG Awards tonight.


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He took a fairly long break in 2015, after working for a year straight. And even last year, with no films during the summer, he still filmed four movies. But I think he definitely wants to take advantage of the better offers that he's been receiving, which means he'll probably be quite busy for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> The 'foetel position' was from WoE promo, in 2016.
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/01/alexander-skarsgard-war-on-everyone
> Like the Men's Journal interview from 2011, where he made a comment along the lines of 'don't fall in love' after he and the interviewer came across a wedding party, I think a lot of it is his sardonic sense of humor. I don't think he's happy all the time, but I think he's probably generally happy. He's got a good life, and I think he's aware of that, and taking advantage of it while he can.


 I remember it now. The reason I forgot was I didn't take it seriously. Life was going good for him then.


----------



## StarrLady

I saw Alex on the red carpet. He looks great, his hair is growing.


----------



## Santress

He's there!  Some TV clips from twitter and instagram:























Source *Getty



*
Source: *SAGAwards *insta story

HQs:



 

 

 

Source:  A*lexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003W15165822312107800


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## loujono

He’s looking fabulous as always - loving the blue but he seems pretty think is he losing weight for a new role - just seems less bulky especially in those very long legs of his


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Midnight navy Hugo Boss:


----------



## callan23

1. love his suit it looks good 2. he seems thinner all that traveling and working nonstop cannot be easy on your body 3. he won! congrats to him he's worked hard and he did a good job as Perry 4. awkward speech but it must be so scary up there.


----------



## TC1

Very awkward speech, I agree


----------



## StarrLady

Alex won again and made a clean sweep. He has won all 4 major awards, the Emmy, the Golden Globe, the Critics' Choiceand now the SAG. Congrats to him!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

And Alex is now 4 for 4. I'm thrilled for him.


----------



## Santress

Woohoo! Congrats, Alex! 


















*Zimbio*


----------



## Kitkath70

I don't think that he thought he would win.  Seemed totally stunned.  It has to be surreal to win over Robert DeNiro


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

Very well deserved but Alex hasn’t had a good speech this whole award season. But he can’t have everything lol.


----------



## Santress

More HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008M15165860652104175


----------



## Kitkath70

GaGa Zsabor said:


> Very well deserved but Alex hasn’t had a good speech this whole award season. But he can’t have everything lol.



His Emmy speech was charming and was talked about as such the next day by the media.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> I don't think that he thought he would win.  Seemed totally stunned.  It has to be surreal to win over Robert DeNiro


I agree. I think he expected Robert De Niro to win.


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

Kitkath70 said:


> His Emmy speech was charming and was talked about as such the next day by the media.


Well, that’s your opinion, I have mine. It was a cute speech but for an intelligent man he could’ve done better, imo. Agree to disagree.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> And Alex is now 4 for 4. I'm thrilled for him.


so happy for him, great when all the hard work pays off, was watching BLL last night and jesus that scene with the doctor - they nail that together and god I feel sorry for him - he plays it soooo well and deserves all the recognition he has received ....


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> His Emmy speech was charming and was talked about as such the next day by the media.


do we have the speech anywhere yet? He is often not the greatest speech giver but hell who does love public speaking and you can only thank the bloody same people in numerous ways so many times


----------



## ellasam

I think he thought DeNiro would win , and was truly taken off guard.


----------



## audiogirl

I guess all the folks responsible for BLL production are sorry now that they had to kill Perry (and yes i know that was part of the book). Anything now will have to be flashbacks, and not be as in depth. 

Besides he's going to be busy with Drummer Girl. And that should be a good role too.


----------



## Kitkath70

loujono said:


> do we have the speech anywhere yet? He is often not the greatest speech giver but hell who does love public speaking and you can only thank the bloody same people in numerous ways so many times



WoS has it up on Facebook.


----------



## Kitkath70

This cracked me up. The world has just discovered Alex and Jack's friendship.

http://uproxx.com/tv/sag-awards-jack-mcbrayer-big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think any of his speeches were prepared before hand. I can’t say I didn’t enjoy them, but they felt improvised in my opinion. Anyone able to link the SAG speech here?


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> This cracked me up. The world has just discovered Alex and Jack's friendship.
> 
> http://uproxx.com/tv/sag-awards-jack-mcbrayer-big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard/


 so funny - I am so glad Jack was there and they do have such a great friendship


----------



## Santress

More HQs:



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006W15165887052104348


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006W15165887052104348







Here is his speech:


----------



## Kitkath70

You can see as he walks up that his brow was furrowed and he looked perplexed and stunned. He even turn around to look at the table.  Probably to see if it was real.


----------



## Santress

More from the press room and backstage:












Source:  *Zimbio*


----------



## Santress

Source: *Zimbio*





Source:  *SG Gallery* for The Library







At this point, I believe we were his good luck charms! Congratulations @rexdanger! He took home an Emmy, Golden Globe, Critics Choice, and now the SAG! IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN BIG LITTLE LIES, YOU MUST! #AlexanderSkarsgard #goldenglobes








Alexander Skarsgard poses backstage after winning the SAG award for his performance as Perry Wright in "Big Little Lies" at the 24th annual Screen Actors Guild Awards in Los Angeles, California. | January 21, 2018 | : @emmaeliza | #GettyEntertainment for @turner






Nicole Kidman won her first ever SAG award tonight for her performance as Celeste Wright in "Big Little Lies" at the 24th annual Screen Actors Guild Awards in Los Angeles, California. | January 21, 2018 | : @johnsciulliphoto | #GettyEntertainment for @turner










More wins for #BigLittleLies! Alexander Skarsgard & Nicole Kidman both take home the award for their roles in the hit miniseries at tonight’s @sagawards! ✨ #etalk #alexanderskarsgard #nicolekidman #sagawards (: Getty Images)


----------



## loujono

haha it's like he's waiting for someone to come out announce he's been punk'd!!! He is so shocked - he should have more self belief! and I love how proud he is of Nicole too 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Kitkath70 said:


> You can see as he walks up that his brow was furrowed and he looked perplexed and stunned. He even turn around to look at the table.  Probably to see if it was real.[/QUOT


----------



## Santress

From People.com via ASN:

Alex and Nicole Kidman photographed by Ari Michelson at the 2018 Screen Actors Guild Awards (January 21, 2018).

Source:  People.com 

http://people.com/awards/sag-awards-2018-winners-portrait-studio/alexander-skarsgard/

http://people.com/awards/sag-awards-2018-winners-portrait-studio/nicole-kidman/


----------



## Santress

More HQs:  



 

 



 

 



 





 





 

 



 

 



 

 



 





 

 



 

 

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006X15165974692104989


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006X15165974692104989


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008H15165975122103394


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008H15165975122103394


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003U15165975162104841


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003U15165975162104841


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009F15165981142104294


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnlin*e tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009F15165981142104294


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009F15165981142104294


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002Q15165981262102803


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002Q15165981262102803


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008S15165983532869


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008L15165981512109646


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008L15165981512109646


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008S15165983532869


He looks so gobsmacked and shocked at his win, is there a video of when they announced it as that would be awesome to see - and even Keith looks proud of him too


----------



## Blue Irina

So proud! Congratulations, Alex!


----------



## OHVamp

I believe he was honoring DeNiro as the legend he is and surprised he won, but as many of these on the spot speeches go, the delivery gets jumbled. Being not known for speeches, I actually thought it was one of his better ones. jmo


----------



## skarsbabe

Even if you are shocked to win (but really, after winning all the other awards?) you don't say you are embarrassed! Alex, come on! I know he prefers acting to impromptu lol, as do I. Nothing I say ever comes out as I mean :-/


----------



## audiogirl

The speeches are completely unimportant and are forgotten immediately. He is definitely gobsmacked he won. But the important thing is HE WON!! His performance as Perry was extraordinary and he deserved to win. This clean sweep of 4 out of 4 will do wonders for his career.


----------



## Santress

More from last night at the *SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018):







#mattwalsh #timothysimons #samrichardson #alexanderskarsgard #nelsonfranklin #veep #hbo #sagawards #hollywood #actors #celebrity #peoplemagazine #party
@lestudiophoto


















http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...mage-gallery/a79995525fbdeb0cf39f206620e84a05

Alexander Skarsgard thinks of Robert De Niro and we're ok with that #sagawards








Hanging with @alexander_skarsgaard at the @sagawards (& Louise was totally flirting with him in Swedish ) @issek & @catrionaniaolain






Source: *SAGAwards* insta story (x)

Video of Alex watching Nicole accept her award:

https://sendvid.com/hn7u0yxb

Source: *SAGAwards* insta story (x)


----------



## aerohead21

Comparing his 4 speeches I don’t find this to be his worst speech or best, for that matter. It’s clearly impromptu as the previous ones were but the shock is definitely there. I love how Robert DeNiro is having none of it when the camera pans to him during Alex’s speech!! He doesn’t come off as pissed but you can tell he’s like, what are you trying to say, Punk?

And given English isn’t his first language, no matter how fluent and how frequently you speak it, if you’re speaking off the cuff and in some shock you might pick the wrong word but it’s the closest one you can come up with at the time. I don’t think he meant embarrassed. Honestly, I only speak English and I sometimes can’t come up with the exact right word. He probably meant something embarrassed adjacent


----------



## aerohead21

Maybe something more like dumbfounded.


----------



## aerohead21

Also, did you see the post about Alex and Jack McBrayer on Celebitchy? Hahaha the comments...people are arguing over the Alex/Alexa thing and whether it was “loads” of pictures or just a few with him in the background 

I’m thoroughly curious how this will all play out for Alex and just how well he’ll be able to hide any relationship, let alone past ones (possibly present).


----------



## StarrLady

I love seeing pics of Alex with Margot Robbie. It's great that they have managed to remain good friends. I also love the pics of Alex hugging Laura Dern and Nicole Kidman. Alex seems to get along really well with his costars.

I think winning these 4 big Awards will be very beneficial for Alex. It will definitely put Alex in a great position and he will be considered for lots more top roles. Alex is now in the enviable position of being both critically acclaimed as an actor and having leading man looks. Not many have both, so this will be great for his career.


----------



## Blue Irina

I love how Nicole looks at Alex. Like she's proud!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Per Michael Ausiello of TVLine, Alex is returning to BLL S2:
*Big Little Lies Season 2: 



Spoiler



Poised to Return


*By Michael Ausiello / January 22 2018, 9:11 AM PST
_The following story contains spoilers about _Big Little Lies_‘ forthcoming second season… proceed at your own peril_

When HBO officially announced last month that it was moving forward with a second season of _Big Little Lies_, the cabler noted that “most” of the main characters are expected to accompany Nicole Kidman’s Celeste and Reese Witherspoon’s Madeline back to Monterey. Apparently even the dead ones.

TVLine has learned exclusively that Alexander Skarsgard — whose abusive alter ego, Perry, was seemingly killed off in the HBO dramedy’s Season 1 climax — is expected to return in some capacity. Although conventional wisdom says Celeste’s hubby will appear via flashback, Skarsgard recently hinted at some ambiguity surrounding his character’s fate. Asked about his potential involvement in Season 2, the _True Blood_ vet hedged to People.com, “I don’t even know if I’m really dead or not.”
HBO declined to comment for this story.
Skarsgard, who has scored an Emmy, a Golden Globe and, as of last night, a SAG Award for his portrayal of Perry, called _Big Little Lies_ the “greatest experience of my career” during his Globes acceptance speech.
As previously reported, _Big Little Lies_ Season 2 will consist of seven episodes, all of which will once again be penned by David E. Kelley (based on a story by Liane Moriarty, whose novel served as the source material for Season 1). Meanwhile, Jean-Marc Vallée is passing the directing baton to Andrea Arnold, although Vallée will stay on as an exec producer.
Production on Season 2 is slated to get underway in March ahead of a 2019 premiere.
http://tvline.com/2018/01/22/big-little-lies-season-2-alexander-skarsgard-perry-returning/[/spoiler]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics, Santress.

THR had him as their best dressed male:
*Alexander Skarsgard*
_Big Little Lies_ winner Skarsgard (in Hugo Boss) proves that the midnight blue tux has staying power (and it doesn’t hurt that it matches his baby blues). 
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/g...est-dressed-men-1076810/1-alexander-skarsgard

Perfectly suited: award winner in the category ‘Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Television Movie or Miniseries’ Alexander Skarsgård wore a navy blue bespoke BOSS tuxedo with black peak lapels to the 24th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards #SuitedByBOSS#sagawards


Camera-ready: winner of the category ‘Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Television Movie or Miniseries’ Alexander Skarsgård wore a bespoke BOSS tuxedo to the 24th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards. Swipe to see the inspiration for his red-carpet look. #SuitedByBOSS #sagawards

Look of success: Alexander Skarsgård accepts his award for an ‘Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Television Movie or Miniseries’ wearing a bespoke BOSS tuxedo at the 24th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards #SuitedByBOSS#sagawards


----------



## Santress

yw! Thanks,Buckeye!
I'd like to learn more about Perry's backstory so I'm looking forward to some flashbacks.

More HQs from the *SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018):



 

 



 

 



 





 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007V15166450904449


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007V15166450904449


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010I15166453385161


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010I15166453385161


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009K15166451466141


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009K15166451466141


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009K15166451466141


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004E15166451925647


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004E15166451925647


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004E15166451925647


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008F15166451967567


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008F15166451967567


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008F15166451967567

Some fan pics:







Event pics & video:











https://www.instagram.com/p/BeQgwizHWpL/?taken-by=everettphotos

https://twitter.com/people/status/955500558877691911

Behind-the-scenes video of Alex's photo shoot with People:

https://sendvid.com/p3bomhrx

Source: *People's* insta story (x)


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies with a new outtake shared today (January 22, 2018):


----------



## aerohead21

Unrelated post: can I just say, with exception of whatever that thing is on Nicole Kidman’s shoulder, her dress was amazing? It’s pretty dramatic in the back. The sequins are enough pomp and circumstance that you really don’t need bows or ties or even really big jewelry. And I just want to rub my hands on it like you do those pillows that have sequins where the back is a different color!! Just want to rub Nicole Kidman’s belly!!

And well. Alex’s but not because of sequins.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Unrelated post: can I just say, with exception of whatever that thing is on Nicole Kidman’s shoulder, her dress was amazing? It’s pretty dramatic in the back. The sequins are enough pomp and circumstance that you really don’t need bows or ties or even really big jewelry. And I just want to rub my hands on it like you do those pillows that have sequins where the back is a different color!! Just want to rub Nicole Kidman’s belly!!
> 
> And well. Alex’s but not because of sequins.


It was a lot better than that pink thing she wore to other awards show!


----------



## aerohead21

I get that they try to wear their lesser outfits for lesser awards or try to match the outfit to the culture of the awards, but Nicole’s sense of style is very feminine to the point it’s almost little girlish. All the lace and ruffles and high necks and long sleeves. Stuff like that. Sometimes she looks good in it. Other times, when the color or some of the styling doesn’t match the style of the dress (as in Pepto Bismal pink), it looks really bad.

I did notice she’s not been going crazy on the plasric surgery lately, which actually makes her look better.

Alex needs a break though. He’s looking good but really worn for wear.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I get that they try to wear their lesser outfits for lesser awards or try to match the outfit to the culture of the awards, but Nicole’s sense of style is very feminine to the point it’s almost little girlish. All the lace and ruffles and high necks and long sleeves. Stuff like that. Sometimes she looks good in it. Other times, when the color or some of the styling doesn’t match the style of the dress (as in Pepto Bismal pink), it looks really bad.
> 
> I did notice she’s not been going crazy on the plasric surgery lately, which actually makes her look better.
> 
> Alex needs a break though. He’s looking good but really worn for wear.


Yep, he needs to get his fine ass back to Capri


----------



## Santress

New behind-the-scenes pics of Alex filming *Drunk History* from Mandy Moore via ASN:











*mandymooremm* instagram:  Tomorrow night! It’s the season premiere of @drunkhistory! Somehow I was asked to portray Clara Barton, founder of the American Red Cross and joke around with @therealjackmcbrayer and #alexander skarsgard. T’was a lot of fun. Thanks for having me @dw34 and @jeremykonner!! Tune in for laughs at 10pm on @comedycentral....


----------



## audiogirl

I know he has an ungodly amount of frequent flyer miles and you never know what end of the world he'll turn up in. But he's going to be hard pressed to simultaneously film six episodes of Little Drummer Girl in the UK (and other parts of Europe) while filming seven episodes of Big Little Lies in California. That's 12 hours each way.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New behind-the-scenes pics of Alex filming *Drunk History* from Mandy Moore via ASN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mandymooremm* instagram:  Tomorrow night! It’s the season premiere of @drunkhistory! Somehow I was asked to portray Clara Barton, founder of the American Red Cross and joke around with @therealjackmcbrayer and #alexander skarsgard. T’was a lot of fun. Thanks for having me @dw34 and @jeremykonner!! Tune in for laughs at 10pm on @comedycentral....



Thanks!. From DH's IG:




audiogirl said:


> I know he has an ungodly amount of frequent flyer miles and you never know what end of the world he'll turn up in. But he's going to be hard pressed to simultaneously film six episodes of Little Drummer Girl in Europe while filming seven episodes of Big Little Lies in California.



I think it's highly unlikely that he'll be in all 7 episodes of BLL, or if he is, for any extended period of time per episode. I was presuming he'd have short breaks from LDG, because he's not the lead, but of course it depends on how they film it. But it looks like any breaks he has will be used for BLL and promoting Mute.


----------



## loujono

I would love to see the video of when he is announced, I say it briefly as a story on instagram but couldn't save it - his face was absolutely priceless - he cannot believe he beat out Robert De Niro - well deserved Alex!


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> It was a lot better than that pink thing she wore to other awards show!


agree - she did look amazing, she has an amazing figure and it suited her body perfectly - loved her hair too ....


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Yep, he needs to get his fine ass back to Capri


and shirtless and in the pool


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye. 

From TNT via ASN/LittleZuri11:

TNT’s portraits of Alex and Nicole Kidman at the 2018 SAG Awards (January 21, 2018, Los Angeles):












Source:  *tntdrama *instagram :  “Celeste and Perry won big last night for #Big Little Lies! #sag awards.”



via *littlezuri11*


----------



## StarrLady

Just a reminder that Drunk History premieres tonight.


----------



## loujono

love how Keith gives him a standing ovation when he goes up for his award - onya Keith - such a true aussie who wishes him well


----------



## Santress

A few more from the *SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018):











Congratulation to 亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 Alexander Skarsgård from 美麗心計 Big Little Lies for winning Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Television Movie or Miniseries @ 美國演員工會獎 24th Screen Actors Guild Awards (SAG Awards) 紅地毯 red carpet at the Shrine Auditorium & Expo Hall on 1/21/2018. Thanks for the selfie again.

#alexanderskarsgard #亞歷山大史柯斯嘉 #thelegendoftarzan #泰山傳奇
#alexanderskarsgård #美麗心計 #BigLittleLies #大小謊言 #噬血真愛 #TrueBlood #小謊言 #電視劇 #亞歷山大斯卡斯加德 #sagawards #美國演員工會獎 #sagawards2018 #sagawardsredcarpet #ScreenActorsGuildAwards #screenactorsguildawards2018 #24thscreenactorsguildawards



Alexander Skarsgård brought his longtime BFF Jack McBrayer as his #SAGAwards date and they had the best time! http://share.ew.com/gqfp3s1


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*How ‘Drunk History’ Landed Mandy Moore, Alexander Skarsgard for Season 5 Premiere (Exclusive)*
By Stacy Lambe‍ 10:01 AM PST, January 23, 2018
_Drunk History _is back -- and packed with even more star power than ever before.

In the season five premiere of the Comedy Central series, Mandy Moore and Alexander Skarsgard are just two of the many famous names to re-enact stories about heroines -- museum curator Rose Valland, Revolutionary War veteran Deborah Sampson and American Red Cross founder Clara Barton -- and ET has an exclusive look at the pair as Burton and surgeon James Dunn in a hilarious NSFW clip.

The two actors -- both recent SAG Award winners -- are joined by Evan Rachel Wood (Sampson), Busy Philipps (Valland) and Jack McBrayer (Abraham Lincoln) in the flashback scenes while _Girls Trip_breakout star Tiffany Haddish serves as one of the episodes' three storytellers, narrating Valland’s story.

“The episode has been dying to be made for a long, long time,” creator Derek Waters says, while revealing just how a star-packed group of talent came together.

A fan of Moore’s since he saw the 2004 teen comedy _Saved!_, Waters says that he heard the _This Is Us_star wanted to do that show, but was surprised to find out she was serious. “A lot of people say, ‘That would be fun.’ They’re not really serious. But then he got her,” he says.

As for getting Skarsgard, that's all McBrayer's doing. The two actors are longtime best friends and it was the _30 Rock_ star who helped get Skarsgard on the show. “I would just hear from Jack that Alex really wants to do it,” Waters reveals, adding that they made sure to put them both in the same episode.

While starring on 2017’s biggest series, Waters credits Wood, Skarsgard and Moore for working next to nothing on _Drunk History_. “They’re not doing it for the money,” he says, adding that Wood gives it her all in the premiere: “I don’t know who -- male or female -- will ever beat Evan Rachel Wood.”

But perhaps the biggest get for the show is Haddish, who is one of the many famous storytellers this season. However, when she was cast on the show, she was still relatively unknown. Shot over a year ago, Waters only knew her from her small role in _Keanu_. “Then she comes in and I’m like, ‘Oh my god.’ She’s just someone who knows who she is,” he says, adding that he’s not surprised she’s become such a big star.

While Haddish was a happy accident, season five breaks tradition of not having famous names tell stories on the show. This season, Mae Whitman, Kyle Mooney, Rachel Bloom and Questlove are some of the featured storytellers. But for Waters, it’s all about “what’s the best story and who is the best person to tell it to you.”

_Drunk History_ premieres Tuesday, Jan. 23 at 10 p.m. ET/PT on Comedy Central.
http://www.etonline.com/how-drunk-h...r-skarsgard-season-5-premiere-exclusive-94800


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Netflix in February: What's new and expiring*
*...*
Not into the lovey stuff? Netflix has its new, lavish-looking _Altered Carbon, _a series set 300 years in the future where human minds can be downloaded into new bodies, or "human sleeves." Also available is .. Duncan Jones' sci-fi Netflix film _Mute, _starring Alex Skarsgård, Justin Theroux & Paul Rudd.
(around the 2:00 mark)


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

More HQs from the press room at the *SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018):



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007C15167312096777


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007C15167312096777


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007C15167312096777


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003Z15167311865092


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003Z15167311865092


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003Z15167311865092


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001H15167311992273


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001H15167311992273


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001H15167311992273


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Empire will have an article on Mute in their newest issue:


Get your sunnies on — we have an exclusive image from Duncan Jones’ new film _Mute_, and it’s another neon-drenched dazzler. The man behind _Moon_, _Source Code_ and _Warcraft_ is bringing his latest picture to Netflix after a long-gestating production that could have seen it become his debut work. Set in a futuristic version of Berlin, _Mute_ is a sci-fi-inflected noir starring Alexander Skarsgård as Leo, a formerly-Amish mute who turns private eye to track down his girlfriend through the German capital when she goes missing.
While the film's intensely colourful visuals are instantly eye-catching, Jones is keen to stress that its human story is grounded and gritty. “It’s not about saving the world,” he told _Empire_. “It’s a small thriller, in the same way that Casablanca was. It’s the very small story of two people, how they exist and how their story unfolds within this very different, alien-feeling world.”
For more pictures from the film, as well as Jones talking about why he’d love to work with 2000 AD and how _Mute_ nods to his dad, David Bowie, pick up the latest issue of Empire when it hits the shelves on Thursday January 25. Mute arrives on Netflix on February 23, with Skarsgard starring alongside a near-unrecognizable Justin Theroux and Paul Rudd with an outlandish moustache.
https://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/exclusive-image-duncan-jones-netflix-noir-mute/


----------



## StarrLady

I watched Drunken History last night. Alex and the show were funny. They tried to make Alex look like some crazed doctor, but you could still see his handsome face.

Now, on to Mute! Thanks for the pics and articles, Buckeye.


----------



## ellasam

When does he start filming Little Drummer Girl? Any time for a vacation before then?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> When does he start filming Little Drummer Girl? Any time for a vacation before then?


Filming starts the beginning of February, so no, no time for a vacation.
"“Little Drummer Girl”
The new adaptation of John Le Carre spy thriller “Little Drummer Girl” will begin filming at the start of February. Directed by Park Chan-wook (“Oldboy,” “The Handmaiden,” “Stoker”), it stars Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgard. Casting director Jina Jay is on board to attach talent."
https://www.backstage.com/news/cast...s-more-start-shooting-next-month-need-talent/


----------



## StarrLady

Meryl Streep will be playing Perry's Mom on Season 2 of Big Little Lies. An article about this from The Wrap can be seen in the news section of Alex's IMDb page.

I am sure that Alex is stoked that Meryl Streep will be playing his mother!


----------



## jojo518

Anyone know where he is now?  Still in LA?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Let's hope they find a way for them to have a scene or two together. Here's the Variety article
*Meryl Streep Joins ‘Big Little Lies’ Season 2*
_By_ Joe Otterson

Meryl Streep has joined the cast of “Big Little Lies” Season 2 on HBO, _Variety_ has learned.

Streep will play Mary Louise Wright, the mother of Perry Wright (Alexander Skarsgård). Concerned for the well-being of her grandchildren following her son Perry’s death, Mary Louise arrives in Monterey searching for answers.
HBO announced in December that “Big Little Lies” would return for a second season, with most of the main cast from Season 1 returning. Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon will again executive produce in addition to starring. Season 1 was based on the novel of the same name by Liane Moriarty, with Season 2 based partially on a new story by the author. David E. Kelley, who wrote and executive produced Season 1, will return in the same roles for Season 1. Andrea Arnold will direct all seven episodes.

Jean-Marc Vallée, who directed all of Season 1, will also executive produce along with Kelley, Kidman and Per Saari through Blossom Films, Witherspoon through Hello Sunshine, Bruna Papandrea, Nathan Ross, Gregg Fienberg and Arnold.

“Big Little Lies” premiered on HBO in early 2017 and went on to win eight Primetime Emmy Awards at the 69th annual ceremony in Sept. of the same year, including best limited series or TV movie, and acting wins for Kidman, Laura Dern, and Skarsgård.
http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/meryl-streep-big-little-lies-season-2-1202675363/

ETA:
As to where Alex is, I'd be surprised if he's still in LA. I'm presuming with filming for LDG starting in early February preproduction has already begun, or is about to, so if he's not in Europe he will be soon.


----------



## aerohead21

I totally got an image of the no wire hangers thing at reading Meryl Streep playing his mom! Idk why but I feel like she can do a badass crazy *****.

And interesting. He spent his last bit of free time with Alexa.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I totally got an image of the no wire hangers thing at reading Meryl Streep playing his mom! Idk why but I feel like she can do a badass crazy *****.
> 
> And interesting. He spent his last bit of free time with Alexa.


Yuck...... I just can’t stand her, she’s appears to be extremely immature, I don’t get it. If he’s seen with her in England.... oh, I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## jojo518

aerohead21 said:


> I totally got an image of the no wire hangers thing at reading Meryl Streep playing his mom! Idk why but I feel like she can do a badass crazy *****.
> 
> And interesting. He spent his last bit of free time with Alexa.



Ugh!


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> Yuck...... I just can’t stand her, she’s appears to be extremely immature, I don’t get it. If he’s seen with her in England.... oh, I just threw up in my mouth a little



I’m with you.  I’m not a fan of hers.  He could do much better. Ugh again!!!


----------



## LizzardGirl

ellasam said:


> Yuck...... I just can’t stand her, she’s appears to be extremely immature, I don’t get it. If he’s seen with her in England.... oh, I just threw up in my mouth a little


I was curious about what she was like, not knowing really who she was, so I watched some of her YouTube videos last night.......in still photographs she can sometimes look somewhat feminine and attractive.....but I actually started to feel grossed out and annoyed watching her.....she was NOT being feminine or attractive.....and so frighteningly thin.....and the VOICE....shudder

She was grimacing and loud and rude and......in animated form, quite less attractive than in photos I thought.  I am now quite puzzled at the attraction?  Thankfully.....not the only one feeling that way on here it seems lol


----------



## ellasam

LizzardGirl said:


> I was curious about what she was like, not knowing really who she was, so I watched some of her YouTube videos last night.......in still photographs she can sometimes look somewhat feminine and attractive.....but I actually started to feel grossed out and annoyed watching her.....she was NOT being feminine or attractive.....and so frighteningly thin.....and the VOICE....shudder
> 
> She was grimacing and loud and rude and......in animated form, quite less attractive than in photos I thought.  I am now quite puzzled at the attraction?  Thankfully.....not the only one feeling that way on here it seems lol


Yep.....you get it like we all do. She is extremely annoying, and that voice..... sounds like she smokes 5 packs a day..... she might , she is always with a cigarette in her hand .


----------



## jooa

aerohead21 said:


> And interesting. He spent his last bit of free time with Alexa.



How do you know? Were they seen together in Paris?


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> How do you know? Were they seen together in Paris?


No they were “together “ for her vacation with her friends in Mauritius, though he looked mortified when they tried to take pictures for all their Instagram accounts.


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> No they were “together “ for her vacation with her friends in Mauritius, though he looked mortified when they tried to take pictures for all their Instagram accounts.



That was around Christmas time.  Were talking about now going forward before he leaves for Europe......


----------



## jojo518

ellasam said:


> No they were “together “ for her vacation with her friends in Mauritius, though he looked mortified when they tried to take pictures for all their Instagram accounts.



Oh those photos.....that was before.....were talking about today and going forward before he leaves for Europe.


----------



## ellasam

jojo518 said:


> Oh those photos.....that was before.....were talking about today and going forward before he leaves for Europe.


No it was WAY after christm


jojo518 said:


> That was around Christmas time.  Were talking about now going forward before he leaves for Europe......


no it was the first week in January, he left Mauritius and Alexa and her friends, to go to the golden globes, it wasn’t that long ago.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, it was NYE, so not even a month ago. I listened to some of her videos and you can tell the smoking has taken a toll on her voice. In early videos it’s still raspy and deep, but not as bad as current videos. Idk...I still don’t find her all that annoying...then again I didn’t find any candid videos. They were all scripted. Maybe if I found something where she’s on the spot?


----------



## audiogirl

The first week in January isn't way after Christmas. It's one week after Christmas.

And just for general consumption, I don't really bother worrying about how feminine someone is. I truly don't see the point of evaluating someone's personal worth by how feminine they are or aren't.


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think Alex goes for what beauty standards calls girls feminine by today’s guidelines anyway. Even Kate, while she was feminine, was more old school and also athletic. I don’t think Alexa is athletic, but she’s quirky and to me she’s funny. Sometimes judgemental, but funny. He’s said he likes confident girls and she’s for sure confident. She also sprinkles in self-deprecation. I was watching a video she did for Vogue, and she actually said she didn’t go to fashion school because she didn’t think she was smart enough. Then tossed in a joke that thankfully she was able to do tv commercials and that was that.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk...I don’t know much of Alex’s dating history prior to KB so trying to draw parallels between them is really hard. They are very different people.


----------



## audiogirl

aerohead21 said:


> I don’t think Alex goes for what beauty standards calls girls feminine by today’s guidelines anyway. Even Kate, while she was feminine, was more old school and also athletic. I don’t think Alexa is athletic, but she’s quirky and to me she’s funny. Sometimes judgemental, but funny. He’s said he likes confident girls and she’s for sure confident. She also sprinkles in self-deprecation. I was watching a video she did for Vogue, and she actually said she didn’t go to fashion school because she didn’t think she was smart enough. Then tossed in a joke that thankfully she was able to do tv commercials and that was that.


This is a perfect description of what I think appeals to Alex. I can't stand her friends, so I'm not enthused about her, but i don't hate her. 

There is a tendency in many fandoms to attack whoever is involved with the celeb. Almost always the love interest is a famewh*re, untalented, ugly, stupid, mean, phony. Or the relationship is only for PR. Or the partner is gay and the love interest is a beard.  I find it all tedious. I figure that the dating couple know each other better than we can ever know. So if they're happy that should be good enough.


----------



## MooCowmoo

audiogirl said:


> This is a perfect description of what I think appeals to Alex. I can't stand her friends, so I'm not enthused about her, but i don't hate her.
> 
> There is a tendency in many fandoms to attack whoever is involved with the celeb. Almost always the love interest is a famewh*re, untalented, ugly, stupid, mean, phony. Or the relationship is only for PR. Or the partner is gay and the love interest is a beard.  I find it all tedious. I figure that the dating couple know each other better than we can ever know. So if they're happy that should be good enough.




This.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Well or maybe said celebrity just tends to have bad taste in women. Seen it before.
If you don't want to commit get at least a pretty model à la Leonardo DiCap.


----------



## audiogirl

So who is the great analyst that determines who has lousy taste? Isn't taste a singular and unique trait for each of us. And it's easy to use hindsight to decide a relationship failed.

I can see why Kate appealed to him. They met on set, parts of Straw Dogs were very emotional. She is very pretty (and dependant and controlling). In the end it didn't work out because they didn't mesh. Non-showbiz people also have relationships that fail. Two years is a common breaking point.

Except for thinness Alexa is nothing like Kate. Well both do have unusual eyes. Otherwise they are almost entirely opposite. For instance, Kate is clingy; Alexa is self-sufficient.

Alexa is funny and witty and quirky. All this appeals to him. I think their careers will keep them apart.

As for thinness, most actresses and models are. And it's really hard for a celeb to mingle with civilians long enough to find someone. Their worlds are separated from each other.


----------



## Julia_W

I saw a little interview on Instagram just following his SAG award win, where he said he was flying to London tomorrow to start filming for three months.  Based on that he should have gone to London on January 22.  I miss the early Rex Danger days when he had 250 followers and would post a pic of where he was every time he moved.  It's harder to keep up with him now.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> There is a tendency in many fandoms to attack whoever is involved with the celeb. Almost always the love interest is a famewh*re, untalented, ugly, stupid, mean, phony. Or the relationship is only for PR. Or the partner is gay and the love interest is a beard.  I find it all tedious. I figure that the dating couple know each other better than we can ever know. So if they're happy that should be good enough.



Very well said.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> I saw a little interview on Instagram just following his SAG award win, where he said he was flying to London tomorrow to start filming for three months.  Based on that he should have gone to London on January 22.  I miss the early Rex Danger days when he had 250 followers and would post a pic of where he was every time he moved.  It's harder to keep up with him now.



Thanks for letting us know. So Alex is in London working on LDG.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Michael Shannon has been cast as Kurtz in LDG:

*Michael Shannon Joins ‘Little Drummer Girl,’ New Drama From ‘Night Manager’ Team*
JANUARY 25, 2018 7:16AM PT

 A trio of award nominees and winners have signed on to BBC and AMC series “The Little Drummer Girl.” Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgard will all appear in the series and Park Chan-wook (“Old Boy”) will direct the six-parter in his first TV effort. “The Night Manager” producer, The Ink Factory, is making the series.

Shannon received Academy Award nominations for “Nocturnal Animals” and “Revolutionary Road,” and stars in multi-nominated “The Shape of Water,” Pugh received a BAFTA nom for “Lady Macbeth,” and Skarsgard is a Golden Globe winner.

“The Little Drummer Girl” is adapted from the John le Carré novel of the same name. It follows brilliant young actress Charlie (Pugh) after she strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Greece, but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Skarsgård), an Israeli intelligence officer, who entangles her in a complex and high stakes plot orchestrated by Israeli Spymaster Kurtz (Shannon).

Simon and Stephen Cornwell, co-CEOs and Founders of The Ink Factory said in a statement: “Michael is an actor of the highest caliber, and we are excited to welcome him to the stellar group of talent this project is amassing. Under the direction of a consummate auteur and opposite two equally dynamic actors – we are confident that he will channel the complex combination of tension and gravitas within Kurtz which is shot through the narrative.”
Park Chan-wook added: “The first time I saw Michael was as one of the genius actors who delivered wonderful performances in “Revolutionary Road,” and ever since I’ve remained his loyal fan. I believe Michael will make the perfect Kurtz, a man scarred by history and carrying burdens all too heavy on his shoulders, an Israeli ‘Captain Ahab’ obsessed by his biggest and most elusive nemesis yet.”

Laura Hastings-Smith (“Howards End”) will produce the series, which is being made in association with 127 Wall, the BBC and AMC. The Cornwells will both executive produce. Shannon is repped by CAA, Wetzel Entertainment Group and attorney David Krintzman of Morris Yorn.
http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/michael-shannon-the-little-drummer-girl-night-manager-team-1202676537/


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Michael Shannon has been cast as Kurtz in LDG:
> 
> *Michael Shannon Joins ‘Little Drummer Girl,’ New Drama From ‘Night Manager’ Team*
> JANUARY 25, 2018 7:16AM PT
> 
> A trio of award nominees and winners have signed on to BBC and AMC series “The Little Drummer Girl.” Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgard will all appear in the series and Park Chan-wook (“Old Boy”) will direct the six-parter in his first TV effort. “The Night Manager” producer, The Ink Factory, is making the series.
> 
> Shannon received Academy Award nominations for “Nocturnal Animals” and “Revolutionary Road,” and stars in multi-nominated “The Shape of Water,” Pugh received a BAFTA nom for “Lady Macbeth,” and Skarsgard is a Golden Globe winner.
> 
> “The Little Drummer Girl” is adapted from the John le Carré novel of the same name. It follows brilliant young actress Charlie (Pugh) after she strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Greece, but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Skarsgård), an Israeli intelligence officer, who entangles her in a complex and high stakes plot orchestrated by Israeli Spymaster Kurtz (Shannon).
> 
> Simon and Stephen Cornwell, co-CEOs and Founders of The Ink Factory said in a statement: “Michael is an actor of the highest caliber, and we are excited to welcome him to the stellar group of talent this project is amassing. Under the direction of a consummate auteur and opposite two equally dynamic actors – we are confident that he will channel the complex combination of tension and gravitas within Kurtz which is shot through the narrative.”
> Park Chan-wook added: “The first time I saw Michael was as one of the genius actors who delivered wonderful performances in “Revolutionary Road,” and ever since I’ve remained his loyal fan. I believe Michael will make the perfect Kurtz, a man scarred by history and carrying burdens all too heavy on his shoulders, an Israeli ‘Captain Ahab’ obsessed by his biggest and most elusive nemesis yet.”
> 
> Laura Hastings-Smith (“Howards End”) will produce the series, which is being made in association with 127 Wall, the BBC and AMC. The Cornwells will both executive produce. Shannon is repped by CAA, Wetzel Entertainment Group and attorney David Krintzman of Morris Yorn.
> http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/michael-shannon-the-little-drummer-girl-night-manager-team-1202676537/


This is great news! Michael Shannon is a terrific actor.


----------



## aerohead21

Yes he is  Alex has been fortunate to work with some great cast members. I can’t wait to see who else he’ll get to work with.

Another aside...Before I wake is on Netflix and it has KB as the lead...while I have never liked this women and can see why no one hires her in acting, I was surprised how well she brought it to such a HORRIBLE movie. She actually whipped out some emotion. It actually makes me curious about some of her other stuff outside of Superman Returns and Blue Crush. Admittedly, I haven’t watched BLL or Straw Dogs because of the violence towards women...sexually speaking...but I might just have to suck it up and try to get past it without going all PTSD.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Yes he is  Alex has been fortunate to work with some great cast members. I can’t wait to see who else he’ll get to work with.
> 
> Another aside...Before I wake is on Netflix and it has KB as the lead...while I have never liked this women and can see why no one hires her in acting, I was surprised how well she brought it to such a HORRIBLE movie. She actually whipped out some emotion. It actually makes me curious about some of her other stuff outside of Superman Returns and Blue Crush. Admittedly, I haven’t watched BLL or Straw Dogs because of the violence towards women...sexually speaking...but I might just have to suck it up and try to get past it without going all PTSD.


Blue crush is good , chick flick, the original Straw Dogs was better in my opinion, but it’s worth the watch.


----------



## Kitkath70

Wonderland is the only movie of hers that I actually liked.  But that was because the subject matter was interesting and there were many good actors in it as well as Val Kilmer in the lead.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Wonderland is the only movie of hers that I actually liked.  But that was because the subject matter was interesting and there were many good actors in it as well as Val Kilmer in the lead.


I forgot about that one!! I forgot she was in that, that says something. But that was a really good movie!!!!


----------



## audiogirl

She ruined Lois. Lane. She was all wrong for the role. I thought she was blah in Straw Dogs. She came across whiny and petulant.

I never hated her. I just didn't like her. She was needy and clingy and used dependence to manipulate and control.


----------



## aerohead21

Honestly though, I didn’t expect her to bring it emotionally to a horror movie role...and a bad horror movie at that. I love horror movies so I watched it simply because of that. I debated on skipping it when I saw she was the lead but I figured I’d at least give it a chance. The only thing is, her story arc was odd. That’s the script’s fault though. There were places in the movie where she sucked but I don’t think she could do much else.

That’s the problem with horror movies that rely heavily on graphics and special effects. They don’t invest enough on the script and the storyline.


----------



## StarrLady

Sorry, I am my IPad, so it is difficult for me to provide the actual article. It is on Alex's IMDb page in the news section and it is from Woman and Hollywood.
The article reveals that the author of Big Little Lies, Liane Moriarty, wanted Meryl Streep to play Alex/Perry's mother. Here is what she said:
"I was thinking, who would be more perfect than Meryl to play Perry's mother? Not only is she an incredible actor, but they're quite similar in appearance."

I thought this was interesting. Alex and Meryl do look a bit alike. And Liane thought so, so I thought I would share this.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Thanks,
I'd seen that Nicole mentioned that Liane had wanted Meryl, but couldn't see the original article, as it was behind a paywall.
Here's the article that's linked in the Women and Hollywood article:
Moriarty told Fairfax Media she was thrilled Streep had come on board because she wrote the character for her.
"When I was writing the [season two] story, I actually called her Meryl to myself because I was thinking who would be more perfect than Meryl to play Perry's mother?" she said. "Not only is she an incredible actor, but they're quite similar in appearance. But that was my own, secret game.
"I then looked up her [Streep's] middle name to see what it was and I saw her real name is Mary Louise. So that's why I've called her Mary Louise. I said to the producers – not quite believing my own audacity – I have this role and I think Meryl will be really perfect for it. They were teasing me, saying I can't believe how Hollywood you've become."
The Australian novelist said after Christmas she got an email from Kidman teasing some positive news. It read: "Ask and you shall receive."
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/en...big-little-lies-season-2-20180125-h0nzk1.html
https://blog.womenandhollywood.com/meryl-streep-joins-season-2-of-big-little-lies-835bd10ceb74


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Buckeye. That is the article.


----------



## Julia_W

I think it's great that he gets to work with another of Stellan's co-stars, first Nicole and now Meryl.  He had said the main reason he took the role in The Giver was to get to work with Meryl Streep, but then he had to leave for another shoot before she actually got there and they were never on set together.  Here's hoping they get to share the screen this time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> I think it's great that he gets to work with another of Stellan's co-stars, first Nicole and now Meryl.  He had said the main reason he took the role in The Giver was to get to work with Meryl Streep, but then he had to leave for another shoot before she actually got there and they were never on set together.  Here's hoping they get to share the screen this time.



I'd forgotten about The Giver and Meryl. Though it wasn't another movie he'd left for, it was the Antarctic trek for Walking With the Wounded.
I'm going to presume they're going to have at least one scene together for BLL.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd forgotten about The Giver and Meryl. Though it wasn't another movie he'd left for, it was the Antarctic trek for Walking With the Wounded.
> I'm going to presume they're going to have at least one scene together for BLL.


Thanks, Buckeye!  I couldn’t remember why he had to leave The Giver early.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

From Duncan Jones (*ManMadeMovies* instagram) this morning (January 27, 2018), *Mute* is Facebook:



Their page has a new promo still of Alex:









You can follow *Mute *on social media here:

Facebook.com/Mute

Twitter.com/Mute

Instagram.com/Mute


----------



## Santress

From The Library, scans and a transcription of *Empire Magazine's* profile about *Mute*. Not a lot about Alex but an interesting read:

Mute is profiled in the March 2018 issue (pp. 96-101) of EMPIRE magazine! It features new promo stills of Alex, Paul Rudd, Justin Theroux and Seyneb Saleh along with a six-page interview with the film’s director, Duncan Jones!













*BACK TO THE FUTURE*

*BERLIN-BASED SCI-FI NOIR MUTE MAY BE SET YEARS FROM NOW. BUT AS DIRECTOR DUNCAN JONES EXPLAINS, IT’S ACTUALLY ABOUT HIS PAST*

WORDS BY *DAMON WISE *

By the end of 2015, Duncan Jones was worn out. The long, long gestation of his latest ﬁlm, _Warcraft_, was still dragging on, its production company, _Legendary_, having changed hands twice and its release date being bumped from Christmas to the spring of 2016 by J.J. Abrams’ _Star Wars: The Force Awakens_. Jones’ wife, Rodene Ronquillo, was still reeling from a harrowing — but successful — battle against breast cancer. And to top it all, there was the news that his father, rock icon David Bowie, was suffering virulent, terminal liver cancer. On the upside, Rodene was expecting a baby boy, the couple’s ﬁrst. But even the good news couldn’t take Jones’ mind off what was obvious: he needed a break.

     In the meantime, Stuart Fenegan, Jones’ long-time producer, had been shopping one of the director’s most personal projects around Hollywood studios. More than a passion project, it had originally been earmarked to be the director’s debut movie, long before his 2009 sci-ﬁ debut, _Moon_. Called _Mute_, it tells the story of Leo, a mute ex-Amish man living in Berlin in the near future, who is forced to turn private detective when his girlfriend goes missing. It was beginning to seem the project was jinxed, but from nowhere a champion had appeared: streaming service Netﬂix. They wanted to make it. And, best of all, there were no strings.

     “It was a really hard decision,” says the director. “I didn’t want to work at all at the time. Stuart had been working his arse off to try and get us an opportunity to make _Mute_, because that was the one project we’d always had in the chamber as being ready to go. There were other things we were working on, but because of what had been going on with my family, I wasn’t particularly focused on trying to get those scripts ready. So, _Mute_ was it. And everyone knew I wasn’t interested in signing on to some other franchise, especially straight after _Warcraft_."

     But Fenegan kept coming back. "Look," he said. "You've been waiting for such a long time to make this film. We can make it right now - do you want to or not?"

     For Jones, it was hard to call. His father died much sooner than expected, two days after his 69th birthday, in January 2016. "I'd had no holiday, and it had just been one unfortunate thing after another." He laughs ruefully. "I'd had 15 years of waiting, and then, when the chance finally came, I didn't actually want to do it. But sometimes working is a good way to ﬁnd a path through grief.”

     Now 46, Duncan Jones graduated from the London Film School in 2001, and for a while it seemed his future would be in advertising. His calling card was a retro-style advert for McCain Oven Chips, which won him a place at Trevor Beattie's agency Beattie McGuinness Bungay. There, Jones directed a _Matrix_-inspired advert for French Connection. The tongue-in-cheek concept was "Fashion Vs Style", but the media saw things differently. "Kung-fu lesbian advert sparks viewer protests," noted _The Daily Telegraph_.

     All the while, though, Jones was thinking of the big screen. Sitting at his desk in LA, he struggles to remember when he began to plan his ﬁlm career. “_Mute_,” he reckons, “has been around for a while now. In fact, I’ve got the original script over here, in this…” — he affects a melodramatic cackle -- "_dusty old binder_!" He pulls out a folder with a clear vinyl cover. "Hmm," he says, squinting at the title page. "This version is probably one I'd written _after_ I'd been working on it for a while, because it says 2003, so, obviously, I'd been working on it for a bit." He pauses. "This is the first one I sent to my dad, to have a read through." He points to the Union Jack concept art on the title page. "And you can see from the image I used that, originally, it was gonna be set in London.”

     The ﬁrst draft of _Mute_ was worked up with Michael Robert Johnson, one of the writers of the Robert Downey Jr. _Sherlock Holmes_. “It featured the same basic set-up," the director recalls, "but it wasn't sci-fi at the time. It was a contemporary movie about a British guy who couldn't talk and a couple of American doctors. And it was written absolutely down to the bone, because it was very cost-effective -- I'd thought, 'How could I do this for no budget?' I seem to remember it was when films like _Sexy Beast_ were starting to come out, and the British crime-thriller genre was sort of percolating."

     Jones can't remember who was originally in his sights, but knows Ray Stevenson popped up on his radar after seeing him in HBO's series _Rome_ in the mid-2000s. He also sent a script to Sam Rockwell, to play a character called Duck Teddington, who, along with a chap named Cactus Bill, is one of the two doctors in the drama. “But at that time,” says Jones, “Sam had played enough characters that…” He pauses. “Sam wanted to play a different kind of character. I’m trying to be careful, because I know when this interview comes out a lot of people are not gonna have seen the film yet. So I don't want to really give too much away. Let's just say Duck was not the kind of character Sam was interested in playing at that time.

     Instead, Rockwell wanted to play Leo, but at 5'9", he wasn't exactly the perfect fit for a character described in the script as "a human wrecking ball of a man." Those conversations resulted in _Moon_, in which Rockwell played the caretaker of a remote moonbase, who discovers he is not alone after all, and is not who he thinks he is. But Jones continued to work on _Mute_, making the bold decision to switch the location from London to Berlin, where, as a child named Zowie, he had attended school while his father worked on a trilogy of classic '70s albums:  _Low_, _Heroes_ and _Lodger_.

Sources: Damon Wise for *EMPIRE Magazine* (March 2018)/The Library's digital scans & transcription of the interview.


----------



## Santress

Continued...

The reasoning was that Cactus and Duck -- the film's hero-villains, played by Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux -- are medics who have skipped out on the US Army and are trying to make their way back home on illegal papers. It was their situation that inspired Jones to shift the setting. “It was very important to make the two American characters feel alienated wherever they were,” he explains. “And fairly early on, as soon as the budget restrictions stopped being a problem, the ﬁrst and most obvious city to me to go to would be Berlin, which is a city that I had personal experiences with, back when it was kind of an island in East Germany. I've been back to Berlin, and even though the wall has come down, I think it still feels a unique place, somewhere cultures collide a little bit."

     The idea to set the film in the future was made directly after _Moon_ made waves on the festival circuit in 2009. "Before it became very fashionable to have shared universes," says Jones, "I started thinking that it would be really interesting if there was a way that _Moon_ and _Mute_ could exist in the same universe. But for no reason more than that, on a substantial level, there would be some thematically linking ideas:  individuals being oppressed, or trying to fight against the system or the world they've found themselves in."

     Like _Blade Runner's_ Los Angeles, the Berlin of the near-future is a neon-soaked fleshpot, strafed by flying cars, but by day it is a human jungle, filled with the mundanities of modern life. Jones refers to a letter written by author Philip K. Dick in 1981 to the producers of _Blade Runner_, in which he enthused about the film, despite having only seen a bit of behind-the-scenes footage on cable TV. Bemoaning the "monotonous death" contemporary sci-fi had settled into, Dick praised the film's almost realist approach:  "It is not fantasy, it is [...] futurism."

     Says Jones, "I found that really interesting. And it basically gave me my incentive for what _Mute_ could be as a future-set film. It's not about saving the world. It's a small thriller, in the same way that _Casablanca_ was. It's a very small story of two people, how they exist and how their story unfolds within this very different, alien-feeling world. Having watched other recent science-fiction films, as glorious and beautiful as they look, they don't necessarily feel that realistic to me. Whereas I think _Mute_ feels pretty realistic. There may be flying cars, but people will still go into a greasy spoon for breakfast."

     Even when _Mute_ finally went into production, at Studio Babelsberg in Berlin, the dramatic ups and downs just kept coming. The death of Jones' father was followed in March 2017 by that of his former nanny, Marion Skene, of whom he said on Twitter, "She raised me. Without her, who knows what kind of mess I'd be." (The film is dedicated to both.) On a much happier note, his son Stenton was born in July 2016; he was just two months old when shooting started. Nevertheless, Jones now saw his chance to create a personal tribute to his father. “There are a huge number of homages in the ﬁlm,” he says. “Doing it in Berlin, and drawing on all of the memories I knew my dad had about that place, just seemed like the right thing to do at that time. My own kind of tribute, in a way.”

     The ﬁrst, and easiest to miss, sees Leo — played by the 6’ 4” Alexander Skarsgård, whom Jones had spotted in TV's _Generation Kill _-- putting a vinyl record on a vintage turntable at the beginning of the film:  avant-garde composer Philip Glass' _Symphony No. 4_, inspired by David Bowie’s 1977 album _Heroes_. “I thought it was a way to have my dad involved in the ﬁlm without it being anything too direct and too obvious,” Jones explains. “In fact, Leo’s apartment is populated with replicas of paintings my dad did when he was in Germany, back in the ’70s. So, yeah, there’s all sorts of memories in the ﬁlm. For such a recently made ﬁlm, it
already feels quite nostalgic.”

     It was also nostalgic in that it reminded Jones what it was like to have autonomy; although he’s very proud of _Warcraft_, he describes as “just a beast of a ﬁlm”. On _Mute_, he says, he had ﬁnal cut. “I didn’t have ﬁnal cut on _Source Code_, and I didn’t have ﬁnal cut on _Warcraft_, but I did have on this, and it was fantastic. Especially after three-and-a-half years of making a studio ﬁlm on a scale that is pretty unique, to go back to something like this where it’s just me and Stuart calling the shots was really pretty special.”

     Surprisingly, Jones claims that the major studios only began courting him after his second ﬁlm, _Source Code_, in which Jake Gyllenhaal played a soldier beamed into the consciousness of a man on a train in peril. “After that,” he says, “there were lots of offers. And, to be honest, there continue to be offers to do kind of Marvel ﬁlms and DC ﬁlms and _Star Warses_ and stuff like that. I just don’t, I just don’t…” He laughs. “I just don’t want to do them! There’s a couple of ﬁlms that I would consider making as a hired gun for other people. I mean, if _2000 AD_ ever got its arse in gear to really make proper ﬁlms, I would do those. I would love to have my DNA in _2000 AD_ movies. But we’ll see. Other than that, I kinda like to control my own destiny.”

     Next, even though he should be taking that well-earned rest, the director is sketching out a mysterious third ﬁlm in the ‘Mooniverse’ trilogy. Set in a world where “corporate entities and corporate boundaries between nations are gonna be far more prevalent”, it has — like _Mute_ — already had a long, interesting life. “We’d done _Source Code_,” he says, “and I was working with a company in LA who were very interested in doing my next ﬁlm. So I wrote the script, delivered it, and…it was way over budget! For a nonfranchise ﬁlm with unknown characters, and, unfortunately to say, female leads, there was no way to ﬁnance it. But if I can ﬁnd a way to reinvent that ﬁlm in a way that it doesn’t cost $80 million, I’m gonna make it.”

     Jones grins. Having been through the strange, circuitous experience of _Mute_, he now knows for sure that fate moves in mysterious ways.

*MUTE PREMIERES ON NETFLIX ON FEBRUARY 23, 2018!
*
Sources: Damon Wise for *EMPIRE Magazine* (March 2018)/The Library's digital scans & transcription of the interview.


----------



## loujono

so Alex is back in London for 3 months - looking forward to pics - hopefully we don't have to wait too long


----------



## jooa




----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> so Alex is back in London for 3 months - looking forward to pics - hopefully we don't have to wait too long



Hopefully...... none with Alexa..... just my opinion!


----------



## StarrLady

Drunk History has been added to Alex's IMDb page, it was added the day AFTER the episode with Alex aired. An example of an Alex appearance being kept under wraps. So, that could be the same case with Flarsky.

Thanks for all the Mute stuff. We get the trailer on January 30!


----------



## BagBerry13

StarrLady said:


> Drunk History has been added to Alex's IMDb page, it was added the day AFTER the episode with Alex aired. An example of an Alex appearance being kept under wraps. So, that could be the same case with Flarsky.
> 
> Thanks for all the Mute stuff. We get the trailer on January 30!


He was just in Montreal last week. What else would he shoot there? I don't think his role in that film is big though.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Continued...
> ...
> *The ﬁrst, and easiest to miss, sees Leo — played by the 6’ 4” Alexander Skarsgård, whom Jones had spotted in TV's *_*Generation Kill* _-- putting a vinyl record on a vintage turntable at the beginning of the film:  avant-garde composer Philip Glass' _Symphony No. 4_, inspired by David Bowie’s 1977 album _Heroes_. “I thought it was a way to have my dad involved in the ﬁlm without it being anything too direct and too obvious,” Jones explains. “In fact, Leo’s apartment is populated with replicas of paintings my dad did when he was in Germany, back in the ’70s. So, yeah, there’s all sorts of memories in the ﬁlm. For such a recently made ﬁlm, it already feels quite nostalgic.”
> 
> It was also nostalgic in that it reminded Jones what it was like to have autonomy; although he’s very proud of _Warcraft_, he describes as “just a beast of a ﬁlm”. On _Mute_, he says, he had ﬁnal cut. “I didn’t have ﬁnal cut on _Source Code_, and I didn’t have ﬁnal cut on _Warcraft_, but I did have on this, and it was fantastic. Especially after three-and-a-half years of making a studio ﬁlm on a scale that is pretty unique, to go back to something like this where it’s just me and Stuart calling the shots was really pretty special.”
> 
> *MUTE PREMIERES ON NETFLIX ON FEBRUARY 23, 2018!
> *
> Sources: Damon Wise for *EMPIRE Magazine* (March 2018)/The Library's digital scans & transcription of the interview.



GK is still my favorite role of his.




loujono said:


> so Alex is back in London for 3 months - looking forward to pics - hopefully we don't have to wait too long



I read a few days ago that LDG's schedule is the beginning of February to the beginning of June. A lot of filming will be in the UK, but also presumably elsewhere in Europe, since the book also has extended scenes in Greece, Germany, Israel and Lebanon. I don't think the UK is going to stand in for all of them.
I hope that the BBC will release some set pics while filming is going on.



StarrLady said:


> Drunk History has been added to Alex's IMDb page, it was added the day AFTER the episode with Alex aired. *An example of an Alex appearance being kept under wraps. *So, that could be the same case with Flarsky.
> 
> Thanks for all the Mute stuff. We get the trailer on January 30!



It wasn't kept under wraps, DH posted a pic of him the day he shot it, and we knew who he was playing a while ago. So whomever was responsible for updating it just waited until it aired. For all I know that was the case with the other DH actors as well.



BagBerry13 said:


> He was just in Montreal last week. What else would he shoot there? I don't think his role in that film is big though.


His role in Flarsky is a cameo, I never thought it was anything else.
But this may also be why it's not being listed yet, because it's not guaranteed to make the final edit. Might as well wait until it's released to update it to his IMDB.


----------



## StarrLady

BagBerry13 said:


> He was just in Montreal last week. What else would he shoot there? I don't think his role in that film is big though.


Yes, he was in Montreal last week and probably shooting his scenes for Flarsky.

I think it will be fun to have Alex appear in a comedy as the handsome Canadian prime minister.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It wasn't kept under wraps, DH posted a pic of him the day he shot it, and we knew who he was playing a while ago. So whomever was responsible for updating it just waited until it aired. For all I know that was the case with other actors as well.
> .



Yes, It was not a secret, I meant that IMDb just hadn't listed it before. I probably should have worded it better. I was just relaying that IMDb should not be the only source.


----------



## loujono

jooa said:


>



Loving this snippet, I can't wait for this but one thing I will miss is that sexy voice of his - good job he also has great expression - will be interesting to see as I remember him saying how hard it was to film not saying anything ... need to get Netflix STAT!!


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa!

More HQs from the *SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018, Los Angeles):



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009E15170096861691


----------



## Santress

Source:  AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009E15170096861691


----------



## Santress

First full length trailer for *Mute*!



+  a poster shared today on twitter:


----------



## ellasam

I have to admit , I wasn’t excited about this movie, but the trailer looks good. I want to see it now.


----------



## Julia_W

Than you, Santress!! It looks really good.  He does convey a lot of emotion with those eyes.  Can't wait!


----------



## StarrLady

I can't stop watching the trailer, it looks good! And Alex does convey a lot with his eyes. I am very excited for this!


----------



## Santress

More *Mute* promotion on twitter:

















Eerste poster van Mute op Netflix België https://www.moviepulp.be/44737/eerste-poster-van-mute-op-netflix-belgie.html …
First poster of Mute on Netflix https://www.moviepulp.be/44737/eerste-poster-van-mute-op-netflix-belgie.html …  Belgium

https://twitter.com/MoviePulp/status/958348934988124160


----------



## SWlife

I love futuristic/ dystopian books & movies!


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Behind-the-scenes pics of Alex, Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux with twins Lea and Mia on the set of Mute!



“Mute arrives on Netflix on February 23, with Alexander Skarsgard, Justin Theroux, Paul Rudd and our sweet girls“

-*we3girls3* instagram


----------



## jojo518

This is awesome!  He speaks thru his emotions!!!  Thanks for posting. Can’t wait to watch it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I liked the trailer very much. Definitely time to sign up for Netflix.
*‘Mute’ Trailer Offers a Look at the Perfect Project for its Director and Star*
Anna Swanson
January 30, 2018

*The film looks like a well-deserved and fitting next step for Duncan Jones and Alexander Skarsgård.*
Less than a month before it debuts on Netflix, the first trailer for _Mute_ has arrived. The film is set in Berlin, roughly 40 years in the future. It stars *Alexander Skarsgård* as Leo Beiler, a mute bartender who ventures into the city’s seedy underbelly to search for his missing girlfriend. Once there, he finds that two American surgeons (Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux) are his only reoccurring clues.

Director *Duncan Jones* has said the film draws influence from _Casablanca_ and _Blade Runner_. He’s also described it as a spiritual sequel to his directorial debut from 2009, _Moon_. No spoilers for _Moon_, but that indicates there’s more than meets the eye in this film about one man’s quest to be reunited with someone he cares about. This film also looks to be an ideal next step forward in the careers of Jones and Skarsgård.

For Jones, _Mute_ comes on the heels of 2016’s critically disappointing _Warcraft_. This collaboration with Netflix allows him the freedom to work with an original story that, although set in the future, is still in the world we know, something he did with _Moon_ and his 2011 film, _Source Code_.

The subject matter and style of the film strikes a comparison to Jones’ previous work. _Moon_, a story about one man’s solitary existence working on the far side of the moon, emphasized isolation through open space. In this first look at _Mute_, futuristic Berlin is bustling with people, but Jones emphasizes Leo’s feelings of being on his own even with other people around him. His girlfriend Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh) tells him prior to her disappearance that he doesn’t know her. Although Rudd and Theroux’s characters are involved with Leo’s search, they also appear to have some sinister ties to Berlin’s criminal underworld. From the looks of it, Leo has very few people who he has connected to, and even fewer he can trust.

*Based on the trailer, Alexander Skarsgård is incredibly well suited to this film. One of Skarsgård’s strengths as an actor is his ability to weave between menacing aggression and endearing likability. This skill was on full display during his time on True Blood, and in his supporting roles in films such as Straw Dogs and The East. It was essential for his award-winning work on Big Little Lies in order to convey how his character, Perry, was able to charm the women around him and conceal his true nature from them. In Mute, Skarsgård’s Leo is seemingly the hero on a quest to find his missing girlfriend, but with the comparisons to Moon and Blade Runner in mind, it’s only to be expected that there will be more to the story than what the trailer reveals and more to Leo than what his surface indicates. Wherever the narrative takes Skarsgård, he’ll no doubt be able to keep up with it.*

_Mute_ will also see Skarsgård working with a director who knows how to bring out the best from his actors. Sam Rockwell’s performance in _Moon_ received universal acclaim and reviews of _Source Code_ highly praised Jake Gyllenhaal’s work in the film. Although Skarsgård has shown off his acting chops in a number of supporting roles, he isn’t exactly known for any of his leading performances. His most recent was the critically and commercially unremarkable _Legend of Tarzan_.* Working on an original story from Jones in a role as a mute character should provide Skarsgård with a challenge, but with his talent, he’s more than equipped to rise to the occasion.*

_Mute_ will debut on Netflix February 23, 2018.
https://filmschoolrejects.com/mute-trailer/


----------



## audiogirl

I just love how people speak admiringly 
about his talent, as it's a given he's got great acting chops.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

There'll be a Mute article in the newest issue of SFX magazine:
*Netflix's Mute is set in a world where 'sales reps look like SWAT teams', says star Alexander Skarsgard*
By Sam Prell 19 hours agoNews 
The upcoming Netflix movie Mute might fix one of the biggest problems with the future dystopias of many sci-fi flicks. At least personally speaking, one thing that's always bothered me about such films is that their worlds are portrayed as so different from ours that they become difficult to believe as real. The real world's strange, little quirks are often passed up in favor of big setpieces and larger-than-life spectacle when it comes to movies, and a place's unique history gets hand-waved for the sake of setting up egomaniac villains and mega-corporations. But according to a set visit and preview in the latest issue of SFX Magazine, director Duncan Jones' film Mute (coming to Netflix on February 23) keeps the weird and is better for it.
First, there's the matter of our protagonist, Leo. Leo is on the hunt for his girlfriend, who suddenly disappears from his life after an emotional evening. It's not clear if she's been kidnapped, killed, or just ghosted him, but Leo is determined to find out. The mystery meets sci-fi setup sounds like the recipe for a simple Blade Runner rip-off, but there's a major flaw with Leo that should make watching actor Alexander Skarsgard's performance interesting, to say the least.

Subscribe: Pick up a subscription to SFX Magazine and get stories on Mute, The X-Files, and more delivered straight to you - digitally or physically!

His throat wounded by a boat propeller when he was a child, Leo has lost the ability to speak. One might think in a cyberpunk-esque future where sex robots work a red light district that surely humanity would have the technology to repair such an injury, but not only is Leo mute - he's also of Amish heritage. Dressed plainly in a tweed suit while surrounded by futuristic technology, Leo stands out in a crowd. It's a unique part that's evolved quite a bit since Jones first started milling the idea around in his head 14 years ago.

"I was getting frustrated with the amount of exposition in scripts that were being sent to me," Jones told SFX. "Then [a friend] said, 'Why don’t you write a script where the character doesn’t say anything?' So that was the start of it. I thought if I could balance half the story on the backs of the strong silent type and the other half on two incredibly loquacious American surgeons, basically nicked from Trapper John and Hawkeye Pierce in M*A*S*H, I might have something really interesting."

Those surgeons - played by Paul Rudd sporting a fabulous mustache and Justin Theroux with a shaggy mop top - aren't the only oddities viewers will find in the richly-detailed world of Mute, though. "There’s one corporation called Volkea," Skarsgard said, "Which is a hybrid of Volvo and Ikea! The Swedes are gonna take over! You subscribe to a carrier like Volkea, then they’ll provide everything from food to medicine and housing - but you’ve gotta be loyal. They’re out in the streets in what’s basically paramilitary gear. They’re sales reps, but look like more like SWAT teams. So it’s pretty bleak."

SFX also describes the set as one containing a flea market with everything from weapons to bio-engineered meat to the aforementioned sexbots and adult toys. However Mute turns out, it sounds like a sci-fi world unlike any we've seen before.

For more on Mute and other fantastical visions in film, pick up a copy of SFX Magazine from your local bookstore or news stand, or get a subscription deal to stay on top of all the latest film and TV news.
http://www.gamesradar.com/netflixs-...ike-swat-teams-says-star-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I liked the trailer very much. Definitely time to sign up for Netflix.
> *‘Mute’ Trailer Offers a Look at the Perfect Project for its Director and Star*
> Anna Swanson
> January 30, 2018
> 
> *The film looks like a well-deserved and fitting next step for Duncan Jones and Alexander Skarsgård.*
> Less than a month before it debuts on Netflix, the first trailer for _Mute_ has arrived. The film is set in Berlin, roughly 40 years in the future. It stars *Alexander Skarsgård* as Leo Beiler, a mute bartender who ventures into the city’s seedy underbelly to search for his missing girlfriend. Once there, he finds that two American surgeons (Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux) are his only reoccurring clues.
> 
> Director *Duncan Jones* has said the film draws influence from _Casablanca_ and _Blade Runner_. He’s also described it as a spiritual sequel to his directorial debut from 2009, _Moon_. No spoilers for _Moon_, but that indicates there’s more than meets the eye in this film about one man’s quest to be reunited with someone he cares about. This film also looks to be an ideal next step forward in the careers of Jones and Skarsgård.
> 
> For Jones, _Mute_ comes on the heels of 2016’s critically disappointing _Warcraft_. This collaboration with Netflix allows him the freedom to work with an original story that, although set in the future, is still in the world we know, something he did with _Moon_ and his 2011 film, _Source Code_.
> 
> The subject matter and style of the film strikes a comparison to Jones’ previous work. _Moon_, a story about one man’s solitary existence working on the far side of the moon, emphasized isolation through open space. In this first look at _Mute_, futuristic Berlin is bustling with people, but Jones emphasizes Leo’s feelings of being on his own even with other people around him. His girlfriend Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh) tells him prior to her disappearance that he doesn’t know her. Although Rudd and Theroux’s characters are involved with Leo’s search, they also appear to have some sinister ties to Berlin’s criminal underworld. From the looks of it, Leo has very few people who he has connected to, and even fewer he can trust.
> 
> *Based on the trailer, Alexander Skarsgård is incredibly well suited to this film. One of Skarsgård’s strengths as an actor is his ability to weave between menacing aggression and endearing likability. This skill was on full display during his time on True Blood, and in his supporting roles in films such as Straw Dogs and The East. It was essential for his award-winning work on Big Little Lies in order to convey how his character, Perry, was able to charm the women around him and conceal his true nature from them. In Mute, Skarsgård’s Leo is seemingly the hero on a quest to find his missing girlfriend, but with the comparisons to Moon and Blade Runner in mind, it’s only to be expected that there will be more to the story than what the trailer reveals and more to Leo than what his surface indicates. Wherever the narrative takes Skarsgård, he’ll no doubt be able to keep up with it.*
> 
> _Mute_ will also see Skarsgård working with a director who knows how to bring out the best from his actors. Sam Rockwell’s performance in _Moon_ received universal acclaim and reviews of _Source Code_ highly praised Jake Gyllenhaal’s work in the film. Although Skarsgård has shown off his acting chops in a number of supporting roles, he isn’t exactly known for any of his leading performances. His most recent was the critically and commercially unremarkable _Legend of Tarzan_.* Working on an original story from Jones in a role as a mute character should provide Skarsgård with a challenge, but with his talent, he’s more than equipped to rise to the occasion.*
> 
> _Mute_ will debut on Netflix February 23, 2018.
> https://filmschoolrejects.com/mute-trailer/


Great write up about Alex. I can’t wait for this it looks awesome and he definitely has the chops to pull it off - there is something off in his look so could be interesting - always love a movie that is more - bit scared of the underwater scene though


----------



## loujono

When was mute filmed?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
October-December 2016


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> When was mute filmed?


Mute was filmed during October- December 2016.

ETA- I just saw Buckeye's reply. Twin replies.


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> Great write up about Alex. I can’t wait for this it looks awesome and he definitely has the chops to pull it off - there is something off in his look so could be interesting - always love a movie that is more - bit scared of the underwater scene though


I agree, the underwater scene looks horrifying!
I really like Alex's look in this film, I think he looks gorgeous in this. Like a a tall handsome guy who can't speak and you feel bad for him.


----------



## Kitkath70

Wow! This movie looks really good.  Love the color pallet.  He looks amazing! Guess I’m going to have to get Netflix.

Different subject.  Saw that Marielle Heller, who directed Alex in DOATG, is directing a new movie about Mr. Rogers with Tom Hanks in the lead.


----------



## jojo518

Someone was at Alexa Chung launch party in London


----------



## ellasam

jojo518 said:


> Someone was at Alexa Chung launch party in London


Oh no..... what an idiot. They’re to many way prettier women, with better personalities, and that eat. Moron


----------



## LizzardGirl

ellasam said:


> Oh no..... what an idiot. They’re to many way prettier women, with better personalities, and that eat. Moron


That’s exactly what went through my head when I saw that photo last night....!


----------



## skarsbabe

noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LizzardGirl

skarsbabe said:


> noooooooooooooooo!


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss ......unfortunately! (in my opinion)....


----------



## Kitkath70

Did anyone really expect him to spend 3 months in London and not see her?


----------



## MooCowmoo

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone really expect him to spend 3 months in London and not see her?



Exactly.....they are obviously back together.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Exactly.....they are obviously back together.



Back together and boning aren’t the same thing. When he starts talking about having a gf again, I’ll buy they are “back together” till then it’s no different than hanging out with friends. He hung around with Eiza for a while too and nothing seemed to have come from that either.


----------



## waterlilies_

Been reading you offline for a while now.. Just my 2 cents. Maybe they're just friends. in the end she has said she is single back in November.
And he is in London and he likes parties.


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> Oh no..... what an idiot. They’re to many way prettier women, with better personalities, and that eat. Moron


I truly don't think how pretty she is should be an important criterion for his gf. Although odds are someone he dates will be pretty. Besides she wouldn't be a model if the fashion world didn't think she's pretty.


----------



## loujono

jojo518 said:


> Someone was at Alexa Chung launch party in London


Was wondering if I would see him in the background of the insta stories - he kept a pretty low profile but good to see him looking hot as ever - you'd think this would confirm it then that they are on rather than off or I suppose still good friends but highly doubtful. 
And I agree I don't think looks have anything to do with it and criticizing her looks is can seem mean in my opinion - just because you may not like her - and that's fine - it's just not right taking a stab about her appearance. (and I am not directing this at one person in particular just a generalization of all comments I have read over time about people saying things about her looks)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone really expect him to spend 3 months in London and not see her?


Apparently so.



MooCowmoo said:


> Exactly.....they are obviously back together.


Well, for now. No way to tell how serious it is while he's filming in London, since they're there together. Once he starts filming elsewhere, will he travel back to London to see her, she to him?

And I know this is a gossip site, but for those who are so annoyed over his dating life, if it makes you that way, why pay attention to it? Are you going to spend the next several pages of this forum on how much you hate Alexa? Why not just pay attention to his acting?


----------



## ginniginevra

Speaking of Alexa ... well, I do not know her, as probably most of you, but she does not seem as terrible as she is often painted. I do not find her sensual, but she is very feminine in my opinion. Skinny, but she's a model, nothing strange then. She smokes, like millions of other people and has a voice that many have called ugly, but instead I find singular and original (probably for smoking, but certainly had a good basis for this to happen).
The fact that they have been together for a long time, or that they are no longer together, but that they have remained good friends, still gives me a positive dimension of both.

Changing the subject, I am very proud of our golden boy who won everything that could be won, and very happy that they recognized his undisputed talent. So besides being a Viking god of 194 cm and being ridiculously beautiful, he is also good and talented. (when I meet him personally I will be more precise on his way to do eh eh eh)


----------



## loujono

one thing though - she needs to get him to wear a different bloody sweater - especially if she is in fashion


----------



## jojo518

loujono said:


> one thing though - she needs to get him to wear a different bloody sweater - especially if she is in fashion




Let’s take up a collection for a new sweater. Lmao


----------



## skarsbabe

what kills me is she's a smoker. I know I'm not dating her, but still. Don't kiss this gorgeous man with a smokey mouth!


----------



## loujono

skarsbabe said:


> what kills me is she's a smoker. I know I'm not dating her, but still. Don't kiss this gorgeous man with a smokey mouth!


He obviously doesn’t mind too much,  although I’d thought she’d given up - haven’t seen her with one for a while ☺️ My husband is a smoker and I bloody hate it but he can only give up for him not for me - still don’t mind a snog with him though


----------



## loujono

Askarbb said:


> Back together and boning aren’t the same thing. When he starts talking about having a gf again, I’ll buy they are “back together” till then it’s no different than hanging out with friends. He hung around with Eiza for a while too and nothing seemed to have come from that either.


The thing is they never confirmed they were dating to start with so it’s highly doubtful they will again if it’s back on


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone really expect him to spend 3 months in London and not see her?


I agree!
I think he looks good in the pic and now we have confirmation that he's in London (although we knew he would be to film LDG).
We get to see Mute soon!


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Did anyone really expect him to spend 3 months in London and not see her?


Yesssssssss


----------



## audiogirl

skarsbabe said:


> what kills me is she's a smoker. I know I'm not dating her, but still. Don't kiss this gorgeous man with a smokey mouth!


She quit smoking..


----------



## Askarbb

loujono said:


> The thing is they never confirmed they were dating to start with so it’s highly doubtful they will again if it’s back on



He most certainly did confirm he had a gf in an interview. Just not specifically her.


----------



## StarrLady

I am with Kitkath, in that, I am surprised that anyone didn't think he'd be with her in London. After he flew all the way to Mauritius and spent New Year's with her and was holidaying with her prior to the Golden Globes? We all knew he'd be filming in London for LDG soon after...and she lives there....
I thought the odds were pretty high after his holiday in Mauritius that we'd see him with her in London.
With so many male actors being real idiots, I don't understand why Alex gets put down over nothing.


----------



## ellasam

Askarbb said:


> Back together and boning aren’t the same thing. When he starts talking about having a gf again, I’ll buy they are “back together” till then it’s no different than hanging out with friends. He hung around with Eiza for a while too and nothing seemed to have come from that either.


I totally agree ,easy lay, she’s convenient right now, that’s all.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> Been reading you offline for a while now.. Just my 2 cents. Maybe they're just friends. in the end she has said she is single back in November.
> And he is in London and he likes parties.


Ok this makes sense..... I’m going with this


----------



## samwiseGAMwho

ellasam said:


> Oh no..... what an idiot. They’re to many way prettier women, with better personalities, and that eat. Moron


jesus people like you are the ****ing worst. Here you are sitting on your ass on a ****ing internet forum ragging on a woman with her own career and life, probably thinking you're far superior, don't you? How pathetic.


----------



## LizzardGirl

samwiseGAMwho said:


> jesus people like you are the ****ing worst. Here you are sitting on your ass on a ****ing internet forum ragging on a woman with her own career and life, probably thinking you're far superior, don't you? How pathetic.


And what.......perchance......do you happen to be doing ? 

We can all have different opinions.  Ellasam’s is just as valid as everyone else’s I think.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

samwiseGAMwho said:


> jesus people like you are the ****ing worst. Here you are sitting on your ass on a ****ing internet forum ragging on a woman with her own career and life, probably thinking you're far superior, don't you? How pathetic.



You took the time to sign up to a ****ing internet forum to rag on people with their own lives, who just happen to also like gossip (PS: it's a GOSSIP thread) and think you're far superior?

Pot calling the kettle black, methinks.


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> I totally agree ,easy lay, she’s convenient right now, that’s all.


Ok I'm trying to work this one out. You think it's ok if they are having sex, but it's not ok if they enjoy each other's company as well as doing it. Because that's the difference between just getting off and having a relationship. The fact that they are together doesn't mean they've made some lifetime commitment. But odds are they interacting on a more personal level than just screwing.

I'm not saying he hasn't just gotten laid with no strings attached in his lifetime, because most surely he has. But it seems more likely that his intetaction with Alexa is more personal since they did have a relationship before. And why would anyone begrudge him a little interpersonal warmth in his life.

You don't have to like her. I'm not enthused because I think they have big obstacles to their success. And I can't stand her friends. But I'm always glad when he's happy. And if dating her makes him happy, I'm fine with that.


----------



## BagBerry13

Clearly, he's not happy! He hasn't managed to maintain a romantic relationship in at least 10 years. If he were truly happy with the women he chooses he'd be proud to show them off regardless of his "privacy" issues (see any of the other Skarsgård brothers or the Swedish Mafia with working relationships). He treats them like some dirty little secret and is surprised when they revert to the methods AC is showcasing on her SM or Beige was showing with the paps.
He has some deep-rooted issues he needs to address in therapy. Not just his commitment anxiety but also his family addiction history, his attitude towards fame and his chosen profession. There are a lot of things to sort out mentally before he can become a grown man and be truly happy.


----------



## Blue Irina

BagBerry13 said:


> Clearly, he's not happy! He hasn't managed to maintain a romantic relationship in at least 10 years. If he were truly happy with the women he chooses he'd be proud to show them off regardless of his "privacy" issues (see any of the other Skarsgård brothers or the Swedish Mafia with working relationships). He treats them like some dirty little secret and is surprised when they revert to the methods AC is showcasing on her SM or Beige was showing with the paps.
> He has some deep-rooted issues he needs to address in therapy. Not just his commitment anxiety but also his family addiction history, his attitude towards fame and his chosen profession. There are a lot of things to sort out mentally before he can become a grown man and be truly happy.



Better single than marrying a woman like Cleo Kinnaman!


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Seriously! I couldn't care less what you think of Cleo. I don't like her either. But it seems to be some OCD in this thread to constantly compare the two even if you didn't bring them up. But if you want to, at least Joel isn't embarrassed to walk the red carpet with her or make their union official. Matias has a child with his girlfriend. Gustaf is walking the red carpet with his girlfriend, Bill is acknowledging his girlfriend, etc. Do you see the pattern here?


----------



## waterlilies_

I see them @BagBerry13.
To me he is not happy at all. in the lasat months I've seen him looking older and sadder than ever. I think his drinking issues are still there. I've seen a pic of him with his friends shared on Instagram while in Stockholm before Christmas and I haven't liked it what I've seen. 
And the poor speech at Sag Award. Somethins is wrong imo.


----------



## Blue Irina

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Seriously! I couldn't care less what you think of Cleo. I don't like her either. But it seems to be some OCD in this thread to constantly compare the two even if you didn't bring them up. But if you want to, at least Joel isn't embarrassed to walk the red carpet with her or make their union official. Matias has a child with his girlfriend. Gustaf is walking the red carpet with his girlfriend, Bill is acknowledging his girlfriend, etc. Do you see the pattern here?



You're always comparing the two, I'm following your example! If Alex was married to Cleo (or a woman like her) and feuding with Gustaf and friends, you won't stop criticizing him. But hey, it's your fave so no big deal. LOL!


----------



## aerohead21

BagBerry, I think the same thing.

I DO think he and Alexa are trying it out again, trying to work out their differences, and enjoying each other (in whatever capacity) while they have the chance.

Unless one or both make some major career changes it has low chance of success.

And he picked Hollywood to do his career. He is not trying to be a low key actor. He’s trying to be a Hollywood actor. Hollywood actors get hit with all the fame and celebrity he doesn’t like. Also, Kate and Alexa - respectively during the time periods they were dating - were/are more famous than he is in their fields. Alexa has both longevity and success in the fashion industry.

Last, her making the choice to move back to London after dating Alex for a good 2 years, indicates to me she wanted to be home...HOME. She’s wanting to settle it down. Maybe not marriage and babies, but she wants some stability and consistency in her life. Someone to come home to. He’s still jetsetting and mostly unavailable due to his work schedule. He’s not slowing down anytime soon unless he decides to just walk away.


----------



## BagBerry13

I can't remember having Joel brought up in my post but if you say so.
And since you're stalking the Joel thread you should know that I am criticizing Joel for feuding with Gustaf (but I also like the gossip aspect of it) and I'm not a fan of Cleo. So please don't twist the facts and post "fake news" just because you don't like that I am criticizing YOUR fave.


----------



## Blue Irina

BagBerry13 said:


> I can't remember having Joel brought up in my post but if you say so.
> And since you're stalking the Joel thread you should know that I am criticizing Joel for feuding with Gustaf (but I also like the gossip aspect of it) and I'm not a fan of Cleo. So please don't twist the facts and post "fake news" just because you don't like that I am criticizing YOUR fave.



Hey, I enjoy your double standards! LOL!


----------



## BagBerry13

aerohead21 said:


> BagBerry, I think the same thing.
> 
> I DO think he and Alexa are trying it out again, trying to work out their differences, and enjoying each other (in whatever capacity) while they have the chance.
> 
> Unless one or both make some major career changes it has low chance of success.
> 
> And he picked Hollywood to do his career. He is not trying to be a low key actor. He’s trying to be a Hollywood actor. Hollywood actors get hit with all the fame and celebrity he doesn’t like. *Also, Kate and Alexa - respectively during the time periods they were dating - were/are more famous than he is in their fields. Alexa has both longevity and success in the fashion industry.*
> 
> Last, her making the choice to move back to London after dating Alex for a good 2 years, indicates to me she wanted to be home...HOME. She’s wanting to settle it down. Maybe not marriage and babies, but she wants some stability and consistency in her life. Someone to come home to. He’s still jetsetting and mostly unavailable due to his work schedule. He’s not slowing down anytime soon unless he decides to just walk away.


I disagree with that. Obviously, Alexa is famous in her field but Alex isn't working in fashion so there's no comparison. By the time Alex was dating Beige she was famous for Blue Crush and dating Orlando Bloom so I don't know if you can call that a career. I don't see her happening right now either except for showing up at fashion events.
I also don't see any longevity for Alexa unless she improves her "clothing" line massively. She's already too old to model (in fashion industry time) and her designing efforts will fall flat eventually so she needs to look for something else.


----------



## skarsbabe

Alex looks haggard and sad in recent photos. With someone like him, where he shows so much emotion with just his eyes, you just can tell.


----------



## waterlilies_

skarsbabe said:


> Alex looks haggard and sad in recent photos. With someone like him, where he shows so much emotion with just his eyes, you just can tell.



Funny what you say (that is my thought too btw) as when I read around instagram all I can read is how gorgeous he is, how elegant he is (not now imo) how good he looks how happy he is.
Sometimes I get the feeling I'm looking at another photo of another person after reading those comments.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ah, I see we're back to photo presumption! Apparently we're looking at totally different photos where he's looking sad and haggard all the time now and presuming he has drinking problems. Tired at Christmas, sure. And jetlagged at the GG, But the rest of it? Whatever.
@aero: KB may have been more famous at the start of the relationship, but she wasn't at the end. And she was never that famous in the acting world to begin with. Which is one of the reasons she got slapped with the famewhore label: I have no doubt that she genuinely liked Alex (why wouldn't she), but Alex's star was rising and hers wasn't.


----------



## StarrLady

Not being married does not mean that a person is not mature. I noticed a comment Alex made last summer to W Magazine that I thought might mean something. Maybe some missed it? He was talking about his huge crush on Jessica Lange, especially when she was in Tootsie. Then he said that he always compared women to her and that was probably why he was not married. I took that comment to mean that a part of Alex felt that he had not met The One. You know...he just hadn't felt that he had met the love of his life yet. 

And he is picky. Many people marry someone just because they are afraid of being alone and they settle because they feel they should be married. Well, Alex didn't want to settle.  And he's picky. That does not make him less mature. He knows he is in a position where he can always get women and won't end up alone, so he didn't feel a need to settle.


----------



## GlamazonD

Source: samrockwell.tumblr



skarsbabe said:


> Alex looks haggard and sad in recent photos. With someone like him, where he shows so much emotion with just his eyes, you just can tell.



Are we speaking of these photos above? Obviously they are clips from the new trailer of his upcoming Netflix flic Mute. Poor guy having such a hard time there   However it's so endearing to read how generously supportive Alex "fans" are, sharing their "worries" about his love life and "drinking problems". Let's hope that someone sufficiently important reads and makes decisions needed, careerwise. Why to give good roles for a shady, unstable Swede with alleged substance abuse problems and other "serious" issues when you have so many respectable saint like actors around.

Someone wrote that Alex should seek for therapy but hey, why pay a therapist when you can pick up good advice from self-made shrinks on gossip boards


----------



## StarrLady

As for his career, yes he is extremely busy and travelling all over the world. He is in hot demand, his career is on fire right now! He just won a slew of major awards and major critical acclaim! He needs to strike while the iron is hot. And most actors would love to be in his position right now. He has major critical acclaim AND leading man looks. That is the most desired combination in the industry.

Comparing him to his brothers or Joel is not fair because the truth is he is a much bigger star than all of them. Especially now that he has won all those awards. Saying, he is "Hollywood" is also not that fair. He's just a much bigger star than they are. Most actors would love to be in Alex's position right now.

And no, Alexa and Kate are not bigger stars. Kate might have been when they first started dating, but she is not doing much these days and he has totally surpassed her. And Alexa is not as well-known in North America as she is in the U.K. And modelling does not have the prestige it once had, during the days of the supermodels. Nowadays, actors are on the covers of Vogue and Elle instead of models because actors are a much bigger deal today.


----------



## skarsbabe

haha no, I know those are from Mute


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Ok I'm trying to work this one out. You think it's ok if they are having sex, but it's not ok if they enjoy each other's company as well as doing it. Because that's the difference between just getting off and having a relationship. The fact that they are together doesn't mean they've made some lifetime commitment. But odds are they interacting on a more personal level than just screwing.
> 
> I'm not saying he hasn't just gotten laid with no strings attached in his lifetime, because most surely he has. But it seems more likely that his intetaction with Alexa is more personal since they did have a relationship before. And why would anyone begrudge him a little interpersonal warmth in his life.
> 
> You don't have to like her. I'm not enthused because I think they have big obstacles to their success. And I can't stand her friends. But I'm always glad when he's happy. And if dating her makes him happy, I'm fine with that.


I might have worded it wrong, but I think they’re friends with benefits now, is all . I do agree with you about her friends, what I do know about them , I can’t stand. And you know the old saying, your known by the company you keep. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Blue Irina

Sending good vibes to Alex! Sweetie, we can disagree about your personal life but we wish you the best.


----------



## audiogirl

There really should be a distinction between a gossip thread and a thread where people just spout ugliness. 





ellasam said:


> I might have worded it wrong, but I think they’re friends with benefits now, is all . I do agree with you about her friends, what I do know about them , I can’t stand. And you know the old saying, your known by the company you keep. Again, just my opinion.


I truly don't know how we can know the depth of feelings between them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> I might have worded it wrong, but I think they’re friends with benefits now, is all . I do agree with you about her friends, what I do know about them , I can’t stand. And you know the old saying, *your known by the company you keep. Again, just my opinion.*



And we've been over this before. He is also close friends with Fares, Siggi, Jack McBrayer, etc. So you seem to be selective in apply this saying.



> There really should be a distinction between a gossip thread and a thread where people just spout ugliness and..


I'd love for tPF to have the ability have threads within threads, so you could ignore the personal stuff if you choose, and focus on other things.


----------



## StarrLady

Just because there's a saying does not mean that it's true. I have never been a fan of the saying "you are known by the company you keep" because I have never found it to be that true. I guess because I know so many nice people who married people who were not that nice. It happens a lot.

I am a bit dismayed to read that Alex is being put down when he has done nothing wrong. So many other male actors are real jerks. While it was amazing that Alex won a Golden Globe and an Emmy, I was also amazed that he won a SAG award. There are 120,000 actors that can vote for SAG and Alex was not just up for supporting actor but Best Actor against icons like Robert De Niro. So to win the SAG, actors have to be well-liked and well-regarded in the industry. So, I think the fact that Alex won the SAG is very telling.


----------



## aerohead21

Boy, people are reading some crazy things into what other people are saying. Everyone’s accusing everyone else of twisting their words or misinterpreting...maybe everyone just needs a nap or a time out?? Should we put ourselves in our respective corners and come back when we can stop bickering at each other?

I said KB was more famous when they were together, not at the end or since. I also said Alexa is more famous in her career than Alex is in his...but they aren’t together right now if we go simply on the interviews and comments the two of them have made...

And come on guys, of course it’s photo presumption. What else do we have?? Unless you were a fly on that wall or Alex’s bestie, all we get are interviews here, articles there. A picture here, a random video there. All of it is set up for us to make assumptions and guide opinions of who Alex is as a person. His looking tired and haggard could be from anything. It could be alcohol. I doubt it. It could be from being overworked. I doubt that too since he just came off of a nice vacation. Jet lag? I’ll buy that. But do I know anything? No. And neither do any of you.

Gossip isn’t always pretty so do what the other people say and IGNORE it if you don’t like it. Stop bashing and trolling. Please.


----------



## audiogirl

It was amazing that he won against De Niro. He won an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a Critics' Choice, a SAG award. That's every award he could win for that role. All were first time nominations.

Everyone who knows or has has worked with him says he's sweet and nice. I'm just glad he doesn't read this stuff in SM because it would be soul deadening.


----------



## ellasam

Again, just my opinion on some things. Can we just agree to disagree on some things


----------



## audiogirl

The problem isn't that there's gossip or differing opinions. The problem is that all of it is so unpleasant.

Considering how well his career is going now,  there is a lot positive to enjoy.


----------



## Blue Irina

audiogirl said:


> The problem isn't that there's gossip or differing opinions. The problem is that all of it is so unpleasant.
> 
> Considering how well his career is going now,  there is a lot positive to enjoy.



Alex won FOUR important awards. Some comments are motivated by jealousy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Again, just my opinion on some things. *Can we just agree to disagree on some things*





audiogirl said:


> The problem isn't that there's gossip or differing opinions. *The problem is that all of it is so unpleasant.*
> 
> Considering how well his career is going now,  there is a lot positive to enjoy.



Yeah, it's not just disagreement, or that people don't like Alexa or her friends. Frankly, I'm not sure most people commenting on here like her friends. For me, that's not why I'm pushing back. It's how vitriolic it gets when she's mentioned, or how horrible he is for being with her. It ends up being like another forum, which many of you here seem to frequent as well, that does nothing but trash him, and any gf he's had, is with, or could be with.  It's beyond gossip, and into something else a little more disturbing.


----------



## MooCowmoo

We may not all agree on aspects of his life but one thing we can all agree on is, we'd ride him like a stolen bike..... [emoji6]


----------



## aerohead21

I’d board the Viking ship. With my husband’s permission, of course.... 

In my dreams....

In paradise because Kansas just ain’t it....since we’re fantasizing.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> It was amazing that he won against De Niro. He won an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a Critics' Choice, a SAG award. That's every award he could win for that role. All were first time nominations.
> 
> Everyone who knows or has has worked with him says he's sweet and nice. I'm just glad he doesn't read this stuff in SM because it would be soul deadening.


Yes, it was incredible that he won all 4 major acting awards and made a clean sweep.

And it will definitely increase demand for him that he won a Golden Globe and an Emmy. I was focusing on the SAG Award because that also tells us how highly he is regarded by other actors. That is voted by all the actors who are members of SAG and is indicative of how well-liked one is in the industry.  I was pointing this out because some are being a bit hard on Alex, and are ignoring how he is well-liked by his peers.

And this is an exciting time to be an Alex fan. As you said, he won 4 major acting awards! That's a big deal. We should all be excited as this will probably lead to even better things.


----------



## Julia_W

MooCowmoo said:


> We may not all agree on aspects of his life but one thing we can all agree on is, we'd ride him like a stolen bike..... [emoji6]


I think that deserves an Amen, Sister!


----------



## audiogirl

StarrLady said:


> Yes, it was incredible that he won all 4 major acting awards and made a clean sweep.
> 
> And it will definitely increase demand for him that he won a Golden Globe and an Emmy. I was focusing on the SAG Award because that also tells us how highly he is regarded by other actors. That is voted by all the actors who are members of SAG and is indicative of how well-liked one is in the industry.  I was pointing this out because some are being a bit hard on Alex, and are ignoring how he is well-liked by his peers.
> 
> And this is an exciting time to be an Alex fan. As you said, he won 4 major acting awards! That's a big deal. We should all be excited as this will probably lead to even better things.


 I was really thrilled for that SAG award because it was his fellow actors judging his performance. And the fact that the  category included leading roles as well as support roles, made it more difficult for supporting actors to stand out. And De Niro of course.


----------



## GlamazonD

MooCowmoo said:


> We may not all agree on aspects of his life but one thing we can all agree on is, we'd ride him like a stolen bike..... [emoji6]



This brought a naughty joke about nuns riding bikes to my mind


----------



## AnBuW

Well, apparently there's a picture of them - to be precise Alexander & Alexa Chung - kissing - here's a quote "intense" from this week's London event .... Has anybody seen THE photo?


----------



## GlamazonD

aerohead21 said:


> Boy, people are reading some crazy things into what other people are saying. Everyone’s accusing everyone else of twisting their words or misinterpreting...maybe everyone just needs a nap or a time out?? Should we put ourselves in our respective corners and come back when we can stop bickering at each other?
> 
> I said KB was more famous when they were together, not at the end or since. I also said Alexa is more famous in her career than Alex is in his...but they aren’t together right now if we go simply on the interviews and comments the two of them have made...
> 
> And come on guys, of course it’s photo presumption. What else do we have?? Unless you were a fly on that wall or Alex’s bestie, all we get are interviews here, articles there. A picture here, a random video there. All of it is set up for us to make assumptions and guide opinions of who Alex is as a person. His looking tired and haggard could be from anything. It could be alcohol. I doubt it. It could be from being overworked. I doubt that too since he just came off of a nice vacation. Jet lag? I’ll buy that. But do I know anything? No. And neither do any of you.
> 
> *Gossip isn’t always pretty so do what the other people say and IGNORE it if you don’t like it. Stop bashing and trolling.* Please.



I hope you don't take different opinions as bashing and trolling b/c I haven't seen any of that except some Alex/a stuff as usual. It always amazes me that people who are so judgemental and critical are so offended if even the slighest criticism,  even imaginary, is directed to them 

I agree that gossip isn't always pretty, but that tells more about the malicious gossipers than about their person of interest.

I don't mind if someone uses ignore button but that's also a strange advice on the discussion board imo. I've never reported or  put anyone on the ignore list. I own my opinions but try to behave as good as possible, not just because of the mods but also for my kids. Luckily I have never been into bad mouthing, so behaving decently is not too hard for me


----------



## aerohead21

That’s interesting that NO ONE outside of us gossip threads are picking up on them being back together between Mauritius and now...Daily Mail has an article about her launch party and even makes a point to say she’s split from Alex....hmmm........


----------



## StarrLady

The Daily Mail bases relationship statuses on pictures taken by the paparazzi. They tend to usually be unaware of pictures on Instagram or fan pictures.


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t mean ignore, as in use the ignore button, though they can. I mean just ignore it. Don’t respond to it. Don’t throw in your two cents. Just post your opinion and let others post theirs and move along. If you don’t agree, fine. But you don’t need to say how things have already been discussed and how awful someone is if their idea of gossiping involves negative speculation. Who knows? Maybe he is haggard and tired from being a drunk. I personally don’t think that. I do recognize he drinks and have wondered about his drinking in the past but I don’t think he’s a drunk. But could it be true? Sure. Since I disagree, I just keep moving along. I don’t give that person crap for posting their opinion.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> That’s interesting that NO ONE outside of us gossip threads are picking up on them being back together between Mauritius and now...Daily Mail has an article about her launch party and even makes a point to say she’s split from Alex....hmmm........


It got brought up in Alex's Celebitchy SAG post, but that's from people who probably are here and the other forum. Mainstream gossip hasn't, partly because there's what, one creepy fan photo of him at the event. No pap photos. And really, they weren't that big of a gossip item anyway.
And the Daily Mail is known as the Daily Fail for a reason.

As for ignoring, oh, I use the ignore button, often. I'll unignore as well. But I will push back if I think it's gone beyond gossip and into something that's just trashing him, and her, for the sake of trashing him.


----------



## Julia_W

AnBuW said:


> Well, apparently there's a picture of them - to be precise Alexander & Alexa Chung - kissing - here's a quote "intense" from this week's London event .... Has anybody seen THE photo?


Oh, I do hope some of our more skilled internet super sleuths can find it for us!


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> Oh, I do hope some of our more skilled internet super sleuths can find it for us!


Is that from her launch party, or the one with them kissing at a friends house on the couch, which is an old picture, her friend is in it also.


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Yes, it was incredible that he won all 4 major acting awards and made a clean sweep.
> 
> And it will definitely increase demand for him that he won a Golden Globe and an Emmy. I was focusing on the SAG Award because that also tells us how highly he is regarded by other actors. That is voted by all the actors who are members of SAG and is indicative of how well-liked one is in the industry.  I was pointing this out because some are being a bit hard on Alex, and are ignoring how he is well-liked by his peers.
> 
> And this is an exciting time to be an Alex fan. As you said, he won 4 major acting awards! That's a big deal. We should all be excited as this will probably lead to even better things.



That was why he was so stunned when they announced his name - he was voted by his peers so he truly has respect and is liked within his chosen industry - we all want that - I'm sure he has his insecurities as we all do and to win above some of those other big names would be amazing - he needs to strike whilst the irons hot and I can see the next few years being his busiest yet and if he also gets to enjoy the company of someone he has feelings for bloody good on him. 

As mentioned previously as long as he has feelings for her and she him then isn't that all that matters? None of us know either of them personally and what has gone on and what goes on and the private conversations they may have about their relationship and future if they feel they have one - I for one think he obviously can see one with Alexa otherwise they wouldn't spend time together - he doesn't need to waste time on just getting laid with her - he can do that with anyone


----------



## LizzardGirl

audiogirl said:


> There really should be a distinction between a gossip thread and a thread where people just spout ugliness.
> I truly don't know how we can know the depth of feelings between them.


Perhaps by how he ignores her in public....won’t acknowledge the relationship officially and spends half the year each year being on the outs with her....Some people might feel confident using these things as relatively good indicators ?
I think some people just feel it’s reasonable to question it a bit, from what they see


----------



## LizzardGirl

waterlilies_ said:


> I see them @BagBerry13.
> To me he is not happy at all. in the lasat months I've seen him looking older and sadder than ever. I think his drinking issues are still there. I've seen a pic of him with his friends shared on Instagram while in Stockholm before Christmas and I haven't liked it what I've seen.
> And the poor speech at Sag Award. Somethins is wrong imo.


What did you see?  I have heard rumours of bad photos but have never seen any anywhere?


----------



## waterlilies_

LizzardGirl said:


> What did you see?  I have heard rumours of bad photos but have never seen any anywhere?


 What rumors have you heard?
This is the photo. I dont like how he looks and his look.


----------



## audiogirl

LizzardGirl said:


> Perhaps by how he ignores her in public....won’t acknowledge the relationship officially and spends half the year each year being on the outs with her....Some people might feel confident using these things as relatively good indicators ?
> I think some people just feel it’s reasonable to question it a bit, from what they see


 BTW there really is a difference between questioning and looking for petty things to pick at and complain about. Something else we don't know is if he actually does spend half the year on the outs with her. All we do know is that their careers keep them busy and apart. 

That very fact is why I think their relationship may not work out. But i don't see it as an interpersonal flaw for either of them or that it's indicative of some failing in their shared experience. It's just an unfortunate reality they face.

And yes he refuses to discuss his relationships. He's private and insecure. Get used to it. But i have seen them together while they're out plenty of times and he wasn't ignoring her.


waterlilies_ said:


> What rumors have you heard?
> This is the photo. I dont like how he looks and his look.


 He's goofing around. I can't believe anyone would look at that picture and not understand that. And that picture was taken in December before they got back together


----------



## Julia_W

I think a lot of the talk about him looking tired and aging suddenly is a result of the shaved head.  It gives him a harsher look.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> It was amazing that he won against De Niro. He won an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a Critics' Choice, a SAG award. That's every award he could win for that role. All were first time nominations.
> 
> Everyone who knows or has has worked with him says he's sweet and nice. *I*'*m just glad he doesn't read this stuff in SM because it would be soul deadening*.



He's getting some of these comments on his IG though, which I'm sure he's aware of. It may be why he's not posted anything in a month, and anything truly new in 6 weeks. He can turn off comments for posts, so perhaps he'll try that. I like his photos and his captions.



loujono said:


> That was why he was so stunned when they announced his name - he was voted by his peers so he truly has respect and is liked within his chosen industry - we all want that - I'm sure he has his insecurities as we all do and to win above some of those other big names would be amazing - he needs to strike whilst the irons hot and I can see the next few years being his busiest yet and if he also gets to enjoy the company of someone he has feelings for bloody good on him.
> 
> As mentioned previously as long as he has feelings for her and she him then isn't that all that matters? None of us know either of them personally and what has gone on and what goes on and the private conversations they may have about their relationship and future if they feel they have one - I for one think he obviously can see one with Alexa otherwise they wouldn't spend time together - he doesn't need to waste time on just getting laid with her - he can do that with anyone



The Emmys and SAGs are peers, so it's a big deal and the SAG was indeed a more competitive race, even though De Niro hadn't won for his previous noms for this role, it was still a surprise to Alex. I'm glad that he's finally get this recognition. And hopefully it's also led to him getting even better scripts.



audiogirl said:


> BTW there really is a difference between questioning and looking for petty things to pick at and complain about.* Something else we don't know is if he actually does spend half the year on the outs with her. All we do know is that their careers keep them busy and apart.
> 
> That very fact is why I think their relationship may not work out.* But i don't see it as an interpersonal flaw for either of them or that it's indicative of some failing in their shared experience. It's just an unfortunate reality they face.
> 
> And yes he refuses to discuss his relationships. He's private and insecure. Get used to it. But i have seen them together while they're out plenty of times and he wasn't ignoring her.
> He's goofing around. I can't believe anyone would look at that picture and not understand that. And that picture was taken in December before they got back together



They've broken up when they've spent plenty of time together, and broken up when they haven't, the most recent for almost 7 months. Obviously they're still attracted to each other, to keep doing this on/off thing, though I'd find it annoying. But I think there are still long-term compatibility issues other than just their schedules, and wouldn't be surprised to see them broken up again by summer, unless they've really worked out the issues other than just the scheduling.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

A little bit of the cgi/vfx used for BLL:
*BIG LITTLE LIES: Making of by Fake*
Vincent Frei
 | 2 February, 2018 at 15:00  
Montreal based studio Fake and his VFX Supervisor Marc Côté presents their seamless work on BIG LITTLE LIES:


http://www.artofvfx.com/big-little-lies-making-of-by-fake/


----------



## audiogirl

When I was trying to read between the lines about their status in some of her interviews. I got the impression that the distance and work separations were creating the strain. That hasn't been fixed and I don't see a solution.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> BTW there really is a difference between questioning and looking for petty things to pick at and complain about. Something else we don't know is if he actually does spend half the year on the outs with her. All we do know is that their careers keep them busy and apart.
> 
> That very fact is why I think their relationship may not work out. But i don't see it as an interpersonal flaw for either of them or that it's indicative of some failing in their shared experience. It's just an unfortunate reality they face.
> 
> And yes he refuses to discuss his relationships. He's private and insecure. Get used to it. But i have seen them together while they're out plenty of times and he wasn't ignoring her.
> He's goofing around. I can't believe anyone would look at that picture and not understand that. And that picture was taken in December before they got back together


Very well said.

We only get a brief glimpse into their lives/relationship when we get pictures of them together. We don't really get to know how much time they really spend together as we don't get pictures of them all the time they are together.

They have the types of careers where they are both travelling all over the world, so it can be hard to sustain a relationship. As you said, it does not indicate any interpersonal flaws as this fact would be challenging for any relationship.

When he was compared to his brothers, I thought it was unfair. Since his brothers are not as big stars, their relationships are not put under any real scrutiny so they don't need to be private. It's different for Alex, his relationships are under scrutiny. Which causes him to be more private.

I thought he just looked like he was goofing off in that picture too. Also, that picture is after he just filmed 2 movies back-to-back and flew halfway around the world. He was probably also tired and jet-lagged too.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> I think a lot of the talk about him looking tired and aging suddenly is a result of the shaved head.  It gives him a harsher look.


Yes! That's what I think too. Men tend to look a bit older when they have a lot less hair (shave their heads). When they grow out their hair and their hair is longer, they have a much younger look. I am looking forward to seeing Alex with a bit more hair again...lol


----------



## Kitkath70

I thought the whole point of Big Little Lies was to show people to NOT presume that they know what is going on in someone else’s relationship.  The man wins every single award for playing that role to perfection. Yet there are people here judging and doing exactly that to him. Irony anyone?


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, it's real irony and in the series people who talked about Perry and Celeste knew these people, they went to the same parties, to the same shop, their children were in the same school ... in the case of Alex's relationship there is not even that


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I thought the whole point of Big Little Lies was to show people to NOT presume that they know what is going on in someone else’s relationship.  The man wins every single award for playing that role to perfection. Yet there are people here judging and doing exactly that to him. Irony anyone?





jooa said:


> ^^ Yes, it's real irony and in the series people who talked about Perry and Celeste knew these people, they went to the same parties, to the same shop, their children were in the same school ... in the case of Alex's relationship there is not even that



But I do know everything! 

But seriously, I don't mind idle gossip about what's going in their life, I'll obviously speculate too, but it's the need for some in the fandom (any fandom really) to treat 'their' celeb's significant other as a horrible person simply because they're dating 'their'  celeb.
In the end I just want him to to continue to get good roles, be an adorkable goofball and yeah, keep looking ridiculously handsome.


----------



## VEGASTAR

There were plenty of pictures (some taken by professional fashion photographers) and live videos from the party with Alex in the background on Tuesday night at the Moth Club for people to see on many IG accounts of the people who attended it. Only one photo was shared on this forum by someone (who got it from another forum), but doesn't mean that was the only one taken!
The Moth Club is a small place. Almost everyone took pics and live vids turning 360° as they twirled on the little dance floor and  I saw Alex standing in the back in several live vids and pics some of which were taken by professional fashion photographers who were also guests. And i am sure there is  more that I probably missed. He was standing next to Alexa and others in the back in one of them. One of his Sweedish friends and ex colleagues seemed to be also at the party with him. Besides Alexa's family, and some close friends, most guests were young models, musicians, editors of fashion magazines and fashion photographers and some actors as far as I could  make it. Most of these editors wrote about the party in their magazine the next day.  Some even mentioned Alex.

There are many newspapers,  fashion magazines, gossip magazines etc.. in England (besides The Daily Mail) where you can read about this party (online) and who attended and what went down! and if you do that,  you will see that Alex's attendance is mentioned in quite a few, while not in others. I have read several of these. I will post one of them just as an example ...Others can easyly be found if you search online!

GQ
Events
*Beckham, Alexa and Gizzi: all the gossip from partyland this week*

Welcome to the late show, your guide to all the big news from partyland and beyond

BY MICHAEL HENNEGAN
1 day ago 





Business as usual, this week, as we made our way to deepest, darkest Hackney for the launch of Alexa Chung’s third fashion collection. The Moth Club, an ex-serviceman’s venue of the dirt cheap pints and bags of nuts type, provided a suitably ironic backdrop to the glamorous proceedings.





Alexa and Dominic Chung

Alexa kept it in the family, as brother Dom played DJ. Meanwhile parents, Phil and Gill, 72, spent the night jiving to Pulp on the Seventies-inspired flashing dance floor. "Sometimes I walk past the mirror and think _who is that_?" Gill told us. "But I realise it’s the same old me. I just have an older face now." Legend.

Elsewhere we (along with Joséphine De La Baume) encountered a gaggle of millennials in a queue. "What are you queuing for?" We asked her and the hapless twenty-somethings surrounding her. "We don’t actually know," they told us, "but *Alexander Skarsgard *told us it was worth it so we’re waiting."
"I really don’t understand them [millennials]," Joséphine told us. Us neither, bubs.

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/articl...once-all-the-gossip-from-party-land-this-week


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Very well said.
> 
> We only get a brief glimpse into their lives/relationship when we get pictures of them together. We don't really get to know how much time they really spend together as we don't get pictures of them all the time they are together.
> 
> They have the types of careers where they are both travelling all over the world, so it can be hard to sustain a relationship. As you said, it does not indicate any interpersonal flaws as this fact would be challenging for any relationship.
> 
> When he was compared to his brothers, I thought it was unfair. Since his brothers are not as big stars, their relationships are not put under any real scrutiny so they don't need to be private. It's different for Alex, his relationships are under scrutiny. Which causes him to be more private.
> 
> I thought he just looked like he was goofing off in that picture too. Also, that picture is after he just filmed 2 movies back-to-back and flew halfway around the world. He was probably also tired and jet-lagged too.


Totally agree with everything you’ve said .... working as hard as he does with all the different time zones etc would make anytime tired put that on top of long hours on set .... and in regards to his brothers also true - neither are as big as him but also neither are their partners so they’re not going to be scrutinised within an inch of their lives. I can’t imagine how hard it must be to a) maintain such a long distance time apart relationship b) have everyone putting their five cents in and saying awful things all the time about your partner - certainly wouldn’t make me happy and I’ve seen plenty of photos of them showing affection to one another it’s only when they’re on the street he distances himself and again maybe because everyone tears them to shreds and he’s pissed off about it - he shouldn’t have to hug and kiss her for the paps just to prove he loves her .... just hope they can work out a way to make it work if that’s what they want


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Again, just my opinion on some things. Can we just agree to disagree on some things


Exactly.


----------



## waterlilies_

Actually I don’t see him working that hard. It’s not like he works in a factory 18 hours per day.
He has many days off during a shooting and yes he travels also for Fun mostly.
He has 2 movies coming out on netflix without a dvd or cinemas release.
He shot a cameo for flasky (1 day in Jan) and worked on hummingbird (during which he has many days off). He spent 10 days in Sweden and 10 days in Mauritius, he is now in London since a couple of weeks and he is not working. 
And you say he is tired? For what? For partying during awards?


----------



## GlamazonD

waterlilies_ said:


> Exactly.



This is is a discussion board so I don't understand what's a problem here. No one has called her names, reported her and the mods haven't censored or deleted her not so nicely worded comment. I've been reported for much lesser,  but that's coz I'm a fan or a stan, like some stalkers call me thought I don't even care about Alex private life or stalk his friends social media. Quite ironic if you think of it. I'm here just for news and random gossip, I'm not into trash talk and hating


----------



## StarrLady

waterlilies_ said:


> Actually I don’t see him working that hard. It’s not like he works in a factory 18 hours per day.
> He has many days off during a shooting and yes he travels also for Fun mostly.
> He has 2 movies coming out on netflix without a dvd or cinemas release.
> He shot a cameo for flasky (1 day in Jan) and worked on hummingbird (during which he has many days off). He spent 10 days in Sweden and 10 days in Mauritius, he is now in London since a couple of weeks and he is not working.
> And you say he is tired? For what? For partying during awards?


I think he is working in London. He is filming The Little Drummer Girl.


----------



## GlamazonD

waterlilies_ said:


> What rumors have you heard?
> This is the photo. I dont like how he looks and his look.




Sorry but I feel like a total creeper for just looking at that picture which is obviously hacked or leaked from a private account or from that not so secret hater/stalker forum. The "girl" who runs WoS usually has a very strict policy regarding sources and photo credits. Seems that she intentionally "forgot" to mention the origin of the photo this time?

Btw at least we can't blame Alexa and her friends this time. Maybe that's the reason a total lack of fan rage


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I think he is working in London. He is filming The Little Drummer Girl.


He's been in London for almost 2 weeks working on preproduction for LDG, when he actually starts filming I don't know, but once he starts working he'll be working long days. So not tired now, but will be, especially if he squeezes in filming for BLL.

As for the pic from December, it's from a public account of his friend's, while I find WoS's sourcing questionable at times, and she doesn't often credit when it is public, that was public. And she lightened it, it's darker in the original photo.


----------



## waterlilies_

Didn’t know it was a public account. I don’t know his friends on Instagram


----------



## StarrLady

I hesitate to bring this here because some of the reactions seem awfully strong. But it's news about Alex and is an Alex (and Alexa) sighting that was on twitter.

Karolis@Karolis_G
Did I forgot to mention that last night Alexander Skasgard and Alexa Chung was in my restaurant? They were really cute sharing one bowl of soup haha


----------



## StarrLady

Also on twitter:
Hollywood Reporter@THR
#DGAAwards: Jean-Marc Vallee wins for Movies for Television and Miniseries for #BigLittleLies

That's the Directors' Guild Awards


----------



## a_sussan

He's in London with Alexa.


----------



## ellasam

a_sussan said:


> He's in London with Alexa.



Are they back ‘ together ‘ or just convenient, that’s the question!!!


----------



## waterlilies_

Who knows... to me when you keep going on off is not a good thing. Unless they have fooled us all these months. But I wonder when they met over the last months


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> He's in London with Alexa.




It's nice of @MooCowmoo  to let him out of her house occasionally. 

But see, he's being a bad boyfriend, walking in front of her and not holding her hand! /s
(but they do appear to be carrying things and now I'm curious as to what they are).


----------



## MooCowmoo

[QUOTE="BuckeyeChicago, post: 32021744, member: 395000"*]It's nice of @MooCowmoo  to let him out of her house occasionally. *

But see, he's being a bad boyfriend, walking in front of her and not holding her hand! /s
(but they do appear to be carrying things and now I'm curious as to what they are).[/QUOTE]

Well he does need a bit of vanilla in his life once in a while 

Alas, I do not live in the City anymore, early retirement to the coast with the family Moo, so no trips uptown on the tubes to 'sightsee'


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> There were plenty of pictures (some taken by professional fashion photographers) and live videos from the party with Alex in the background on Tuesday night at the Moth Club for people to see on many IG accounts of the people who attended it. Only one photo was shared on this forum by someone (who got it from another forum), but doesn't mean that was the only one taken!
> The Moth Club is a small place. Almost everyone took pics and live vids turning 360° as they twirled on the little dance floor and  I saw Alex standing in the back in several live vids and pics some of which were taken by professional fashion photographers who were also guests. And i am sure there is  more that I probably missed. He was standing next to Alexa and others in the back in one of them. One of his Sweedish friends and ex colleagues seemed to be also at the party with him. Besides Alexa's family, and some close friends, most guests were young models, musicians, editors of fashion magazines and fashion photographers and some actors as far as I could  make it. Most of these editors wrote about the party in their magazine the next day.  Some even mentioned Alex.
> 
> There are many newspapers,  fashion magazines, gossip magazines etc.. in England (besides The Daily Mail) where you can read about this party (online) and who attended and what went down! and if you do that,  you will see that Alex's attendance is mentioned in quite a few, while not in others. I have read several of these. I will post one of them just as an example ...Others can easyly be found if you search online!
> 
> GQ
> Events
> *Beckham, Alexa and Gizzi: all the gossip from partyland this week*
> 
> Welcome to the late show, your guide to all the big news from partyland and beyond
> 
> BY MICHAEL HENNEGAN
> 1 day ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business as usual, this week, as we made our way to deepest, darkest Hackney for the launch of Alexa Chung’s third fashion collection. The Moth Club, an ex-serviceman’s venue of the dirt cheap pints and bags of nuts type, provided a suitably ironic backdrop to the glamorous proceedings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa and Dominic Chung
> 
> Alexa kept it in the family, as brother Dom played DJ. Meanwhile parents, Phil and Gill, 72, spent the night jiving to Pulp on the Seventies-inspired flashing dance floor. "Sometimes I walk past the mirror and think _who is that_?" Gill told us. "But I realise it’s the same old me. I just have an older face now." Legend.
> 
> Elsewhere we (along with Joséphine De La Baume) encountered a gaggle of millennials in a queue. "What are you queuing for?" We asked her and the hapless twenty-somethings surrounding her. "We don’t actually know," they told us, "but *Alexander Skarsgard *told us it was worth it so we’re waiting."
> "I really don’t understand them [millennials]," Joséphine told us. Us neither, bubs.
> 
> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/articl...once-all-the-gossip-from-party-land-this-week


I hesitated about replying to this because it seems to be a sensitive subject.
But if this is true, this seems to be indication that Alex is probably not as unsupportive and uncaring as some may think. It actually seems supportive that he told some young women that Alexa's line was "worth it" and convinced them to wait and see it.


----------



## StarrLady

Some act like it's not common for couples to break up and when they get together, for their relationship to go well.
And I remind them of Prince William and Kate Middleton. They had a major breakup which was heavily reported by the media. Everyone thought they were over for good. But then William and Kate got back together and....the rest is history. They are married and she is pregnant with their third child.  So, breakups do not necessarily mean that a relationship cannot work out.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> Who knows... to me when you keep going on off is not a good thing. Unless they have fooled us all these months. But I wonder when they met over the last months


No they broke up, she couldn’t keep that cat in the bag. I’m still with it’s convenient, same place type of thing. I’m still thinking friends with benefits, lucky girl either way. But I agree with who ever said bad boyfriend , walking ahead of her. My BF, always walks behind me , almost to the point of being annoying.


----------



## waterlilies_

@ellasam sometimes I think it’s convenient too as in London he has no family but his friendship with her. 
We have to wait and see what will happen. 
I don’t check her friends ig so is there a chance he was in their ig stories over the last months?
And there was the photo of him with Hitt in July so he was still in touch with her friends


----------



## Julia_W

T


ellasam said:


> No they broke up, she couldn’t keep that cat in the bag. I’m still with it’s convenient, same place type of thing. I’m still thinking friends with benefits, lucky girl either way. But I agree with who ever said bad boyfriend , walking ahead of her. My BF, always walks behind me , almost to the point of being annoying.


There are as many pictures of him holding her hand and carrying her purse as there are of him walking ahead of her.  If a guy will hold your purse that’s a good sign.


----------



## MooCowmoo

I think they are definitely back together.  He went on holiday with her after Christmas, that isn't just something 'friends with benefits' do, a night together, maybe 2...yes but a holiday?....Nope (especially as it was with her friends and not his) 

He is spending time with her because he wants to, not because it is convenient.


----------



## aerohead21

I agree with MooCow, this isn’t simply convenience. There are couples who break up and get back together and it works out. I don’t think they are all that ill-suited honestly. I just don’t like how they make a point to announce they are broken up and then get back together. Why announce it? Just let media speculate like they have all along. It goes against who they say they are. Then again, it may have been “her people” who announced the break up.

Also, like I mentioned before he picked Hollywood for his career. Not New York, not London, not Sweden, or anywhere else to be an actor. He picked Hollywood. So who knows what this break up was about? Maybe it was a scheme by Hollyweird to make him more of a contender for awards...that’s not exactly an secret trick in Hollywood.


----------



## StarrLady

The film and television industry are mainly based in Hollywood. It is not like other industries, which are heavily based in many big cities. Hollywood IS the industry. So, if one wants real success in movies and television, they almost have to go to Hollywood. That's why actors all over the world try to make it in Hollywood.
I don't think the breakup announcement had anything to do with him trying to get awards. The voters don't care if you broke up with your girlfriend or not. And the breakup was announced after he was already nominated for an Emmy.


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> T
> 
> There are as many pictures of him holding her hand and carrying her purse as there are of him walking ahead of her.  If a guy will hold your purse that’s a good sign.


 I’m going to agree with all you now!!! But he held her purse all the time so she could smoke!!!!! I guess it’s not ‘ convenient ‘!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Well he does need a bit of vanilla in his life once in a while
> 
> Alas, I do not live in the City anymore, *early retirement to the coast *with the family Moo, so no trips uptown on the tubes to 'sightsee'



Ah, so you took into consideration his love of the water! That's so sweet! 



aerohead21 said:


> I agree with MooCow, this isn’t simply convenience. There are couples who break up and get back together and it works out. I don’t think they are all that ill-suited honestly. I just don’t like how they make a point to announce they are broken up and then get back together. *Why announce it?* Just let media speculate like they have all along. It goes against who they say they are. Then again, it may have been “her people” who announced the break up.
> 
> Also, like I mentioned before he picked Hollywood for his career. Not New York, not London, not Sweden, or anywhere else to be an actor. He picked Hollywood. So who knows what this break up was about? Maybe it was a scheme by Hollyweird to make him more of a contender for awards...that’s not exactly an secret trick in Hollywood.



I don't think they would have if the NYPost hadn't come out with that bs story of his supposed blind date with Terri Garnn.



StarrLady said:


> The film and television industry are mainly based in Hollywood. It is not like other industries, which are heavily based in many big cities. Hollywood IS the industry. So, if one wants real success in movies and television, they almost have to go to Hollywood. *That's why actors all over the world try to make it in Hollywood.
> I don't think the breakup announcement had anything to do with him trying to get awards. The voters don't care if you broke up with your girlfriend or not. And the breakup was announced after he was already nominated for an Emmy.*



He was definitely trying to break into the HW acting pool, and that's where TB shot for 7 seasons. So yes, for him HW was a career move, to help move it along, since he's said he felt it was stagnating back home. He went where there were more opportunities. And once TB was done, he moved to NYC. Not that he ever sees NYC much, or his new apartment, because he's filming all over, but in the US that's where he prefers to live, now that he's got that option. And indeed, the industry doesn't care whether or not he's got a gf or whether he broke up with her. They would only care if there there was some sort of serious scandal surrounding them. Which there isn't. And if he thought they cared he'd have made the announcement in May/June, while he was doing all those For Your Consideration interviews.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I agree with MooCow, this isn’t simply convenience. There are couples who break up and get back together and it works out. I don’t think they are all that ill-suited honestly. I just don’t like how they make a point to announce they are broken up and then get back together. Why announce it? Just let media speculate like they have all along. It goes against who they say they are. Then again, it may have been “her people” who announced the break up.
> 
> Also, like I mentioned before he picked Hollywood for his career. Not New York, not London, not Sweden, or anywhere else to be an actor. He picked Hollywood. So who knows what this break up was about? Maybe it was a scheme by Hollyweird to make him more of a contender for awards...that’s not exactly an secret trick in Hollywood.


 I just meant break up , make up,  I did that in middle school, and maybe high school, and I mean more than once. I also agree that ‘ her people”, do everything, and I think she knows all about it.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I seem to delete my post when i try to edit. So i reposted it again below.


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> I hesitate to bring this here because some of the reactions seem awfully strong. But it's news about Alex and is an Alex (and Alexa) sighting that was on twitter.
> 
> Karolis@Karolis_G
> Did I forgot to mention that last night Alexander Skasgard and Alexa Chung was in my restaurant? They were really cute sharing one bowl of soup haha


According to the comments of the tweet, It seems they were kissing and other stuff while they were eating!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> According to the comments of the tweet, It seems they were kissing and other stuff while they were eating!!!!!


Are they’re other tweets about this? I couldn’t find any more


----------



## callan23

VEGASTAR said:


> According to the comments of the tweet, It seems they were kissing and other stuff while they were eating!!!!!


 the one thing i find the most hard to believe is that she was eating. ha anything else is whatever.


----------



## StarrLady

As Buckeye said, the announcement of the breakup was probably made due to that NY Post item about Teri Garnn. And why else announce breakups? It is often because they don't want the public/media to think someone is cheating or someone is being cheated on when one of them is seen afterwards dating someone else. So it makes sense for famous couples to announce breakups.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Are they’re other tweets about this? I couldn’t find any more



Someone asked a question to the person who made the original tweet and he answered. Two comments. You can see it if you look at the original tweet. But I will write it below incase you can't see it.

Karolis

@Karolis_G

Did I forgot to mention that last night Alexander Skasgard and Alexa Chung was in my restaurant? They were really cute  sharing one bowl of soup haha


Did they look like they were on a date or just friends?!?!?!?!?@Jpcarter4

@Karolis_G
Date, kissing and stuff


----------



## aerohead21

Yes, to make it big - you go to Hollywood. To have success...well...that’s relative and depends on the person’s definition of success. He weighed pros and cons and must have taken into consideration fame/celebrity/media, etc. when deciding to leave Sweden and come to Hollywood.


----------



## StarrLady

It's not just fame/celebrity/media that are taken into consideration when one goes to Hollywood. It is also oppurtunities, money and a chance for more than just a few people to see your work. For example, if one remains an actor in Sweden, odds are that one will only make films that will be seen by a few people living in Sweden. Few people will ever see your work. This also means that it will be difficult to earn enough money to earn a living from acting throughout one's entire career.


----------



## jooa

^^ and why his brothers (even Gustaf, the most 'artistic soul' of the whole family, was very sad when he thought he would not get any role after many auditions and was so happy with his role in 'Westworld'), Joel Kinnaman, Alicia Vikander, Matias Varela and many more want a career in Hollywood.


----------



## waterlilies_

You can have a career also living in Sweden. Fares is now working in the US but has many projects in Europe. 
You don’t need to sell yourself to HW


----------



## aerohead21

Yes, exactly. But...he knew that going into it is what I’m saying. He weighed out if it was worth it to go to Hollywood and defined that success to him meant working in Hollywood. So he decided he could live with the cons in order to achieve the pros of Hollywood level success. Clearly he’s got the talent.

One of the cons of Hollywood is the public image. Some people go to great lengths to develop a persona and a narrative...people as in actors and/or their people...so it could be that they didn’t actually break up or maybe they did, but it was all part of a Hollywood game.

People on here always get their panties in a twist when talking about celebrity dating life as if the celebrity is theirs...and yes, it’s weird...but it’s also been around since the dawn of the film industry and public interest. They made actors and actresses divorce or never marry, etc...even have abortions in order to maintain the appearance of being single and therefore, attractive...to an audience...

I’m not saying this is Alex’s case, but who knows...maybe part of breaking up prior to awards season had to do with ramping up to win...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> ^^ and why his brothers (even Gustaf, the most 'artistic soul' of the whole family, was so happy with his role in 'Westworld'), Joel Kinnaman, Alicia Vikander, Matias Varela and many more want a career in Hollywood.



And Fares, Fares has gone Hollywood too! But apparently they're different.

ETA: @aero: what you say is true, in general. But my disagreement with your applying the breakup announcement to his public persona and awards is both timing and his level of fame. The timing doesn't work for that, and frankly, though he's gotten a much higher profile in the last 2 years or so, it's not at that level. And their relationship was pretty low key gossip-wise, especially after they got back together after the first breakup.


----------



## aerohead21

Yes, @waterlilies_  I agree you don’t have to go to Hollywood to have a successful career. Your definition of what it means to be successful determines where you go and what you do with your career in the entertainment industry. There are plenty of actors that are happy to stay in London and do films. Do all their films get seen? No. Do they have huge fame? Nope. Do they work? Yes, and that’s what they want to do. That’s successful for them. Alex clearly defined success in his career as the Hollywood type of success.


----------



## callan23

my two cents? she is a talentless, shallow self obsessed brat. maybe im wrong but thats my opinion. being with her seems to me that he is not nearly as deep, kind, intelligent or thoughtful as he portrays himself to be. wouldn't be the first time a personality is all a front for the sake of a hollywood career.  her vapidness is nauseating and he obviously really digs her to some degree. pretty gross to me. thats all. no big deal. just my take. his insecurity and vanity (quite a weird mix but he seems to have both  in great proportion) are very strange to me and for someone who claims to love privacy he shacks up with a non stop SM oversharer who can't seem to pass a mirror without blowing herself a kiss. quite the contradiction. he's either kind of lost in a way or just has no real interest in genuine companionship its his life after all


----------



## aerohead21

Idk enough about her to say she isn’t vapid, shallow, or self-absorbed, but girl has to hustle to stay relevant...and she has no other gifts than hustling...she didn’t go to school. She flat out said she’s not smart enough. She’s beautiful but in an average sort of way. She stays sickeningly thin (in my opinion). And she can’t really sing or act...soo...unless she wants to do entry level work in a crap field, she has to snap selfies and post to social media. She has to find a way to make herself relevant to an audience who will actually buy her stuff...cuz even if I had the money, I can tell you this Gen X’r wouldn’t buy it and those are recreations of my style of clothing from the 90s....sorry but, no. I wouldn’t...

My thoughts are she’s just trying to hustle and keep career longevity because she’s hitting the end. She’s not going to be a big label in the fashion world. She’s got to ride the wave while she can and make it look like she belongs there.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Someone asked a question to the person who made the original tweet and he answered. Two comments. You can see it if you look at the original tweet. But I will write it below incase you can't see it.
> 
> Karolis
> 
> @Karolis_G
> 
> Did I forgot to mention that last night Alexander Skasgard and Alexa Chung was in my restaurant? They were really cute  sharing one bowl of soup haha
> 
> 
> Did they look like they were on a date or just friends?!?!?!?!?@Jpcarter4
> 
> @Karolis_G
> Date, kissing and stuff


Thanks


----------



## waterlilies_

callan23 said:


> my two cents? she is a talentless, shallow self obsessed brat. maybe im wrong but thats my opinion. being with her seems to me that he is not nearly as deep, kind, intelligent or thoughtful as he portrays himself to be. wouldn't be the first time a personality is all a front for the sake of a hollywood career.  her vapidness is nauseating and he obviously really digs her to some degree. pretty gross to me. thats all. no big deal. just my take. his insecurity and vanity (quite a weird mix but he seems to have both  in great proportion) are very strange to me and for someone who claims to love privacy he shacks up with a non stop SM oversharer who can't seem to pass a mirror without blowing herself a kiss. quite the contradiction. he's either kind of lost in a way or just has no real interest in genuine companionship its his life after all



This is my thought. You don’t claim to want a private life then hangs out with a social media seeker. In the end what is she doing for living? Oh yes. She is a model but she never walked a runway. She is a writer a journalist a tv presenter a fashion designer. Sorry but for me she is doing nothing at all. She has a great agent that’s all. And she is what he claimed he does not like.

Last year he said a thing to a magazine. He does not like narcistic persons who posts selfies... this says it all.

And really he was kissing her in a restaurant in front of many persosn then hides as much as he can at her party?


----------



## waterlilies_

aerohead21 said:


> Yes, @waterlilies_  I agree you don’t have to go to Hollywood to have a successful career. Your definition of what it means to be successful determines where you go and what you do with your career in the entertainment industry. There are plenty of actors that are happy to stay in London and do films. Do all their films get seen? No. Do they have huge fame? Nope. Do they work? Yes, and that’s what they want to do. That’s successful for them. Alex clearly defined success in his career as the Hollywood type of success.


 He is more vain than we thought.


----------



## StarrLady

Didn't Fares get a role in Westworld (which is a Hollywood production)? And didn't Fares have roles in Star Wars and Zero Dark Thirty? In order to earn enough to be an actor over a long period, one has to go to HW. Hollywood IS the industry.


----------



## aerohead21

And maybe...JUST MAYBE...the reason he was in the background of all those and it didn’t come off as a creepy way of “look at this! Alex is here!” Like the Mauritius vacation, was just that this time they (her people) listened and respected her enough to respect him and his requests...maybe she’s trying to make up for those mistakes and ensure the people around aren’t using him for attention...

Idk I’m just speculating really.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Someone asked a question to the person who made the original tweet and he answered. Two comments. You can see it if you look at the original tweet. But I will write it below incase you can't see it.
> 
> Karolis
> 
> @Karolis_G
> 
> Did I forgot to mention that last night Alexander Skasgard and Alexa Chung was in my restaurant? They were really cute  sharing one bowl of soup haha
> 
> 
> Did they look like they were on a date or just friends?!?!?!?!?@Jpcarter4
> 
> @Karolis_G
> Date, kissing and stuff





callan23 said:


> my two cents? she is a talentless, shallow self obsessed brat. maybe im wrong but thats my opinion. being with her seems to me that he is not nearly as deep, kind, intelligent or thoughtful as he portrays himself to be. wouldn't be the first time a personality is all a front for the sake of a hollywood career.  her vapidness is nauseating and he obviously really digs her to some degree. pretty gross to me. thats all. no big deal. just my take. his insecurity and vanity (quite a weird mix but he seems to have both  in great proportion) are very strange to me and for someone who claims to love privacy he shacks up with a non stop SM oversharer who can't seem to pass a mirror without blowing herself a kiss. quite the contradiction. he's either kind of lost in a way or just has no real interest in genuine companionship its his life after all





callan23 said:


> my two cents? she is a talentless, shallow self obsessed brat. maybe im wrong but thats my opinion. being with her seems to me that he is not nearly as deep, kind, intelligent or thoughtful as he portrays himself to be. wouldn't be the first time a personality is all a front for the sake of a hollywood career.  her vapidness is nauseating and he obviously really digs her to some degree. pretty gross to me. thats all. no big deal. just my take. his insecurity and vanity (quite a weird mix but he seems to have both  in great proportion) are very strange to me and for someone who claims to love privacy he shacks up with a non stop SM oversharer who can't seem to pass a mirror without blowing herself a kiss. quite the contradiction. he's either kind of lost in a way or just has no real interest in genuine companionship its his life after all


I kind of agree with you about her..... and this is our opinion... I’m not saying it to start a **** storm!!!


----------



## ScandiGirl83

Fares works a lot in Europe too. He is now shooting in Hamburg for the new movie from Department q


----------



## aerohead21

Yes, but if what he wanted to do is act...he can do that in a lot of ways other than Hollywood. Lots of actors do. He CHOSE Hollywood for a reason and it was not just to act. By making that choice, and knowing what comes along with a career in Hollywood, he thereby chose the crap that comes with it. He either decided he could live with it, or he wanted that crap too. Idk because I’m not him. I just know that he could make films in Sweden but he chose Hollywood. If his goal was simply to act on film, he did not have to come to Hollywood.


----------



## waterlilies_

And if the fake break up announce was made just to help him in the season awards... i think this is shamefull

If they have always been together in these months (and I wonder when they met really) then whay she said she was single? And they spent weeks apart when they were quite near. 

What kind of relation is this?


----------



## callan23

waterlilies_ said:


> And if the fake break up announce was made just to help him in the season awards... i think this is shamefull
> 
> If they have always been together in these months (and I wonder when they met really) then whay she said she was single? And they spent weeks apart when they were quite near.
> 
> What kind of relation is this?


i dont think he's famous enough for that he's not george clooney it would make no difference i think they can't find anyone better who will also tolerate the long distance and passionless relationship


----------



## StarrLady

As for Alexa, she is a model. I have seen her pictures in Vogue. And didn't she just get a contract recently with L'Oreal? That's a major fashion deal and one is definitely a model to secure that.

I am not even an Alexa fan (I am Alex's fan) but I feel a need to set the record straight. And as for her selfies, she has 3 million followers on Instagram!  A nobody does not have 3 million followers. And when one has that many followers, one gets paid a lot of money to post selfies in various outfits which is why so many celebrities are on Instagram. So of course, she will post them. I prefer Alex dating a woman who earns her own money than him dating some gold digger, which many other male actors do.


----------



## waterlilies_

So they stay together when they can @callan23 ? So it’s convenient?


----------



## callan23

waterlilies_ said:


> So they stay together when they can @callan23 ? So it’s convenient?


just my guess.


----------



## waterlilies_

@StarrLady to me she remains a vapid and useless thing in a  society that is going down. She is not even beautiful, too skinny, too gross.


----------



## callan23

StarrLady said:


> As for Alexa, she is a model. I have seen her pictures in Vogue. And didn't she just get a contract recently with L'Oreal? That's a major fashion deal and one is definitely a model to secure that.
> 
> I am not even an Alexa fan (I am Alex's fan) but I feel a need to set the record straight. And as for her selfies, she has 3 million followers on Instagram!  A nobody does not have 3 million followers. And when one has that many followers, one gets paid a lot of money to post selfies in various outfits which is why so many celebrities are on Instagram. So of course, she will post them. I prefer Alex dating a woman who earns her own money than him dating some gold digger, which many other male actors do.


i see your point but we can agree to disagree, these are, after all, just our own opinions so we are both right in that sense. kim k was also in vogue and makes her own money, doesn't mean she is talented or interesting


----------



## waterlilies_

callan23 said:


> just my guess.


In this case they are poor things.


----------



## waterlilies_

@callan23 I see her as the brit KK infact


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ScandiGirl83 said:


> Fares works a lot in Europe too. He is now shooting in Hamburg for the new movie from Department q



Yes, he does. And Alicia is based in London, and when she started acting in European films she started getting 'prestige' roles quickly, which meant she was already known to the industry when she did go to HW. And as already mentioned, Fares also goes to HW, as do Gustaf, Bill and Valter. They mix it up.



aerohead21 said:


> Yes, but if what he wanted to do is act...he can do that in a lot of ways other than Hollywood. Lots of actors do. He CHOSE Hollywood for a reason and it was not just to act. By making that choice, and knowing what comes along with a career in Hollywood, he thereby chose the crap that comes with it. He either decided he could live with it, or he wanted that crap too. Idk because I’m not him. I just know that he could make films in Sweden *but he chose Hollywood.* If his goal was simply to act on film, he did not have to come to Hollywood.



And he no longer lives there, or does that not fit into your narrative? And his current role is a BBC production, which isn't HW. But his HW success helped him get that role.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Back to the venom spitting again....... *rolls eyes*


----------



## MooCowmoo

waterlilies_ said:


> @callan23 I see her as the brit KK infact



No.....no she isn't at all.


----------



## VEGASTAR

He clearly tried to stay out of the photos taken at Mauritius by Alexa's friends and did not take any fan photos because he didn't want anyone to know he was there/with her. But a month later he is perfecly ok kissing her at a public restaurant???

I don't understand why he displays such public effection at a public restaurant at dinner time where there are other people around who can see and photograph them in that moment. If he wants to keep it a secret as he has been trying to do so (always), why take this risk!!! You can kiss later when you get home.

I can somewhat understand walking on a street, holding hands thinking it is safe because you dont see the paps hiding behind the trees or something. But a public restaurant in London with many tables nearby...and you sit there for a period of time....at least one person will know who he or Alexa is.


----------



## waterlilies_

@MooCowmoo that’s my opinion about her.

@VEGASTAR it sounds weird right? Kissing in London but trying to being private at parties. And never a photo.


----------



## aerohead21

Jeez no kidding... fit into my narrative? Were you reading all the posts when you made YOUR narrative or just singling out mine?

The only reason I was discussing him choosing a Hollywood career was a) Hollyweird is known for doing whacky things like staging relationships and breakups, and b) people were making it sound like he had to go to Hollywood to be an actor.

That’s all. No narrative. Just two statements of fact that may or may not be Alex’s case.


----------



## MooCowmoo

waterlilies_ said:


> @MooCowmoo that’s my opinion about her.
> 
> @VEGASTAR it sounds weird right? Kissing in London but trying to being private at parties.



It maybe your opinion but she is nothing like KK.  Brits don't see her like that at all, in fact it's kind of ridiculous when we do have personalities over here that we do resemble to KK, Alexa wouldn't even feature on the list!...Maybe do a little more research before assuming a comparison


----------



## StarrLady

When voting for these types of awards, the voters don't care whether an actor is still with his girlfriend or not. Sometimes, when male celebrities are young, their managers may want them to appear single for their FANS. But The Emmys, Golden Globes, the SAG Awards and The Critics' Choice are not voted by the fans, they are voted by other actors, HFP or the critics. They didn't care about Alex's relationship status. They would only care if there was some major scandal. And Alex was nominated for an Emmy BEFORE the breakup.

The breakup was not some scheme. It had nothing to do with these awards. She admitted being broken up with him probably because they were broken up then. That was before they got back together.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> As Buckeye said, the announcement of the breakup was probably made due to that NY Post item about Teri Garnn. And why else announce breakups? It is often because they don't want the public/media to think someone is cheating or someone is being cheated on when one of them is seen afterwards dating someone else. So it makes sense for famous couples to announce breakups.


I think the break up was announced before the blind date thing I think. And they weren’t together for a long time after that, her friends and/or her would have leaked stuff if they were still together.


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think any of their relationship was a scheme for relevance by either of them. I just tossed it out there because people were wondering why they are on/off and sort of hiding it...the same speculation came with KB but KB came off as THIRSTY for career relevance and relationship acknowledgement via Alex. I don’t get that vibe from this relationship.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> When voting for these types of awards, the voters don't care whether an actor is still with his girlfriend or not. Sometimes, when male celebrities are young, their managers may want them to appear single for their FANS. But The Emmys, Golden Globes, the SAG Awards and The Critics' Choice are not voted by the fans, they are voted by other actors, HFP or the critics. They didn't care about Alex's relationship status. They would only care if there was some major scandal. And Alex was nominated for an Emmy BEFORE the breakup.
> 
> The breakup was not some scheme. It had nothing to do with these awards. She admitted being broken up with him probably because they were broken up then. That was before they got back together.


Also didn’t she say they broke up and she was now single on Chelsea Handler?


----------



## ScandiGirl83

.


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> I think the break up was announced before the blind date thing I think. And they weren’t together for a long time after that, her friends and/or her would have leaked stuff if they were still together.


No, it was not announced before the blind date thing. The NY Post article about Teri Garnn was when the breakup announcement was first made. And the breakup announcement came AFTER he was already nominated for an Emmy.


----------



## aerohead21

Honestly, I almost said she is like KK in the sense she uses SM to self-promote and keep herself in the game. However, she was in her career field before social media became a big thing and built her career connections prior so when social media became a big thing she just transitioned her hustle. KK used social media and some pretty trashy schemes to gain attention, and thus her career has taken off and she’s made money...Alexa, while she posts selfies and does all that irritating self-promotion, I don’t see her doing anything particularly scandalous or trashy to get attention. That’s where the comparison stops for me. I think in her industry she has more respect from her peers.


----------



## aerohead21

@StarrLady And thus my comment about awards season hustle. He got nominated for a very big award...lots of celebrities play awards games to win...did he? I don’t think so but it’s not impossible. That’s the only reason I mentioned it. Timing. You all say the timing wasn’t there or that he wasn’t famous enough or they’re voted for by peers...sure. But that doesn’t mean celebrities don’t play that game. Not saying Alex did or that I personally believe he did. I don’t because my vibe is the relationship he has with AC is genuine...but that’s just me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's not correct.  The Emmy noms and the split/reporting on Terri Garn were both 13/14th July

http://deadline.com/2017/07/2017-emmy-nominations-list-all-nominees-1202127795/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Skarsgard-Alexa-Chung-split-two-years.html


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> Also didn’t she say they broke up and she was now single on Chelsea Handler?


Yes. And that's before they got back together and were seen together in Mauritius.
So it seems like she said that when they were still broken up and before they got back together. So, it's not really that complicated and there's no scheme.


----------



## StarrLady

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not correct.  The noms and the split/reporting on Terri Garn were both 13/14th July


The nominations were announced on July 13. The split and Teri Garnn were on July 14. July 13 is before July 14. So it is correct. Besides, voting for Emmy nominations had ended at least a week before July 13.


----------



## aerohead21

I also mentioned the potential for a scheme because he chose Hollywood for his career. Again - I don’t think there was a scheme - I just am saying Hollywood actors have played some games. When deciding on where to establish himself he had to have weighed out fame, celebrity, and these games, etc. It’s not a secret in the industry.


----------



## MooCowmoo

StarrLady said:


> The nominations were announced on July 13. The split and Teri Garnn were on July 14. July 13 is before July 14. So it is correct. Besides, voting for Emmy nominations had ended at least a week before July 13.



Page Six broke the story on the 13th 

http://pge.sx/2tSf9YO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

StarrLady said:


> The nominations were announced on July 13. The split and Teri Garnn were on July 14. July 13 is before July 14. So it is correct. Besides, voting for Emmy nominations had ended at least a week before July 13.


If you're going to split hairs - Page Six had it on July *13.*

https://pagesix.com/2017/07/13/alexander-skarsgard-alexa-chung-split-and-hes-already-moving-on/


----------



## aerohead21

And then the other thing is people are saying, well he wasn’t so famous so he didn’t need games or whatever...

Then why the breakup announcement? If he’s not so famous then why would anyone notice or even care if he was cheating or single or broken up or whatever?? If he’s just a nobody in his career...or “still rising” however you want to call it.

He either had enough fame that it was necessary to announce a break up, which somehow mattered for his career...I sincerely doubt he cared so much about all us little people that he just had to let us know...

Or he didn’t, in which case...boy that’s pretty weird...


----------



## MooCowmoo

Great minds Free [emoji8]


----------



## StarrLady

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If you're going to split hairs - Page Six had it on July *13.*
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2017/07/13/alexander-skarsgard-alexa-chung-split-and-hes-already-moving-on/


Emmy nominations voting had ended more than a week prior to July13. So the Emmy nomination was in place before the breakup was announced. And I'm not splitting hairs because that shows that his nomination was already in place before any breakup was announced.

ETA: I am just saying there was no conspiracy. He didn't announce a break up to try and get votes as was suggested.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not correct.  The Emmy noms and the split/reporting on Terri Garn were both 13/14th July
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/07/2017-emmy-nominations-list-all-nominees-1202127795/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Skarsgard-Alexa-Chung-split-two-years.html



Did you post a link to the Daily Fail!?  Shame! 
Here's the official, PR approved announcement from July 14:
http://www.eonline.com/news/867023/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-break-up

And Emmy voting was from June 12-16, after the studios had their all their FYC promotion in May/June.
Apparently we're going to need a spreadsheet to keep track of the dates in 2017 for his work, their rare spottings on SM/paps before before we realized they'd not been seen together, etc. And precise times from the 13, for the Emmy announcements, which was followed some 12 hours later by the Post story (how much did his Emmy nom play a factor in that story)? Plus a space for all the conspiracy theories.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> Yes. And that's before they got back together and were seen together in Mauritius.
> So it seems like she said that when they were still broken up and before they got back together. So, it's not really that complicated and there's no scheme.


Gotcha thanks!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Yep, of course I thought of him!  He factored very high in my decision [emoji6]

The view from the end of my road.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Yep, of course I thought of him!  He factored very high in my decision [emoji6]
> 
> The view from the end of my road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957460



Well, that's ugly!
(sobs not so quietly) 
Can you smell the salt air from your house? And hear the ocean?


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, that's ugly!
> (sobs not so quietly)
> Can you smell the salt air from your house? And hear the ocean?



The air is amazing, after years of London pollution, It's so quiet here too, like a different world.  We made good money on our sale, so bought bigger, got extra rooms if you wanna visit! [emoji8]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> *The air is amazing*, after years of London pollution, It's so quiet here too, like a different world.  We made good money on our sale, so bought bigger, *got extra rooms if you wanna visit! *[emoji8]



(sobs some more)
Really?! (checks passport and credit card balance [sobs even more])

ETA:
Thanks for the pic, it's a nice balm for the toxicity of the thread in recent days. I need to go find Free's pic from her back deck from, 2-3 Easters ago? 
And this is also a nice balm: One of Alex's BFFs (and HW sellout) Fares Squared, has a couple of nice pics in this mag. Joel and Cleo are at the beginning and Fares starts on pg. 14:
https://issuu.com/j.lindeberg/docs/jl_thebridge_issue4_single_pages?e=21385788/57662805


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Did you post a link to the Daily Fail!?  Shame!
> Here's the official, PR approved announcement from July 14:
> http://www.eonline.com/news/867023/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-break-up
> 
> And Emmy voting was from June 12-16, after the studios had their all their FYC promotion in May/June.
> Apparently we're going to need a spreadsheet to keep track of the dates in 2017 for his work, their rare spottings on SM/paps before before we realized they'd not been seen together, etc. And precise times from the 13, for the Emmy announcements, which was followed some 12 hours later by the Post story (how much did his Emmy nom play a factor in that story)? Plus a space for all the conspiracy theories.


Exactly. I was just saying there was no conspiracy. Voters did not care about Alex's relationship status.


----------



## aerohead21

Hahaha  at least we all seem to agree that their relationship is real, unlike the questions about KB that no one could really wrap their minds around...

Anyway, I think there is Alex and then there is Alexa when it comes to how they play the SM game. He clearly doesn’t want to have that be a part of his career and she does. I also believe that at least since the new year, she has made an effort to quiet down him being part of it both by her own and her friends’ postings to SM. If they can figure out where to live they might stand a good chance. I just think he’d have to move to London and that will change his career. I think the trajectory he is on, he needs to be AT LEAST NY based to maintain it. But we’ll see. Maybe a quiet acting career is what he wants and London’s a good place for him. I really don’t see her going back to NY any time soon.


----------



## jojo518

Latest sighting in London


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Someone asked a question to the person who made the original tweet and he answered. Two comments. You can see it if you look at the original tweet. But I will write it below incase you can't see it.
> 
> Karolis
> 
> @Karolis_G
> 
> Did I forgot to mention that last night Alexander Skasgard and Alexa Chung was in my restaurant? They were really cute  sharing one bowl of soup haha
> 
> 
> Did they look like they were on a date or just friends?!?!?!?!?@Jpcarter4
> 
> @Karolis_G
> Date, kissing and stuff


Well good on them - clearly they’re ON and not for convenience - lucky girl


----------



## VEGASTAR

.


jojo518 said:


> Latest sighting in London


Oxford Circus!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jojo518 said:


> Latest sighting in London



That's a bigger pic than the one a_sussan posted a few hours ago (and seemingly several hundred comments ago), so now I can see he's carrying his bag, which I couldn't tell before. And unfortunately I can also now see the Justin TImberlake poster much more clearly. 
Thanks!


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> This is my thought. You don’t claim to want a private life then hangs out with a social media seeker. In the end what is she doing for living? Oh yes. She is a model but she never walked a runway. She is a writer a journalist a tv presenter a fashion designer. Sorry but for me she is doing nothing at all. She has a great agent that’s all. And she is what he claimed he does not like.
> 
> Last year he said a thing to a magazine. He does not like narcistic persons who posts selfies... this says it all.
> 
> And really he was kissing her in a restaurant in front of many persosn then hides as much as he can at her party?


Who said he was hiding at her party - just because he didn’t run naked around it whilst doing a live video doesn’t mean he was hiding - you can go to a party and not be in the photographs


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> As for Alexa, she is a model. I have seen her pictures in Vogue. And didn't she just get a contract recently with L'Oreal? That's a major fashion deal and one is definitely a model to secure that.
> 
> I am not even an Alexa fan (I am Alex's fan) but I feel a need to set the record straight. And as for her selfies, she has 3 million followers on Instagram!  A nobody does not have 3 million followers. And when one has that many followers, one gets paid a lot of money to post selfies in various outfits which is why so many celebrities are on Instagram. So of course, she will post them. I prefer Alex dating a woman who earns her own money than him dating some gold digger, which many other male actors do.


The other day she had over 62000 likes on an insta post so I would say she has a following and is certainly not a nobody who doesn’t work - why people keep saying this I have no idea - she is pretty big in the uk and fashion - I think it’s great she’s a success in her own right rather than having to ride her bf coat tails like some do - I for one think they’ll work


----------



## ellasam

MooCowmoo said:


> Yep, of course I thought of him!  He factored very high in my decision [emoji6]
> 
> The view from the end of my road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957460


Damn that’s ugly!!!!   Just kidding, very beautiful and relaxing!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> Who said he was hiding at her party - *just because he didn’t run naked around it whilst doing a live video* doesn’t mean he was hiding - you can go to a party and not be in the photographs



I wouldn't have minded that!


----------



## aerohead21

Personally, I like that a big deal wasn’t made about him being at her launch party because the night was about her, not him or their relationship. That would have upstaged her moment and that’s not cool.

However...GOSSIP!! PICK IT UP AND OUT THEM!!! 

They’re back together. It’s pretty clear.


----------



## Askarbb

aerohead21 said:


> Personally, I like that a big deal wasn’t made about him being at her launch party because the night was about her, not him or their relationship. That would have upstaged her moment and that’s not cool.
> 
> However...GOSSIP!! PICK IT UP AND OUT THEM!!!
> 
> They’re back together. It’s pretty clear.


Just because they are hanging out doesn’t mean they are “together”. She has been known to hang with exes and not be back together with them. Either way she ruined him for me. I don’t look at him the same as I used to. I won’t be dense enough to think she didn’t give him something. I am glad I won’t ever in my life have a chance with Alexander.


----------



## aerohead21

Ok, I’m not trying to sound snide but it’s hard to sound genuinely curious about what I’m going to ask...but why the pics of a cold sore? Is that related to why you feel like he’s ruined to you?


----------



## Askarbb

aerohead21 said:


> Ok, I’m not trying to sound snide but it’s hard to sound genuinely curious about what I’m going to ask...but why the pics of a cold sore? Is that related to why you feel like he’s ruined to you?



I don’t take your comment as snide. That is exactly why I don’t see him as I did 3 years ago. A cold sore is herpes. No other way to have cold sores unless you have HSV. You can’t tell me they had a relationship and weren’t intimate. That is transmittable regardless of whether you have a sore or not. No thanks. He definitely isn’t as sexy to me anymore.


----------



## aerohead21

Well...yes. Technically speaking a cold sore is one of two types of herpes, however cold sores on the mouth and the ones people contract sexually are *usually* (but not always) the other type. Most people have the cold sore version just in general and it can lay dormant for years. Idk how to make it sound sexy because it isn’t, but it’s not really the same...

Also, it’s harder for women, should they have genital herpes, to transmit to men. It’s *usually* (but not always) transmitted the other way around. If she does have genital herpes, I’d hope she’s smart about it...

But even for me, that’s really crossing into territory I feel awkward gossiping/speculating about...


----------



## MooCowmoo

Christ, just because she gets a cold sore doesn't mean she has genital herpes....


----------



## aerohead21

Let’s just say for sake of argument, they both have genital herpes........it’s not like we’re actually going to sleep with him......fantasy me won’t be contracting anything anyway.......and herpes.....it’s not curable but it’s not the worst of the worst ones out there. I mean.....it’s not deadly. It’s not untreatable....it’s something that might make you think twice about sleeping around but really...you should probably not be sleeping around anyway :/ just saying.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> Christ, just because she gets a cold sore doesn't mean she has genital herpes....



Herpes on your lips can be transmitted to the genitals through oral sex. Even if you don’t have a cold sore on your lip at the time. Doesn’t matter she still has herpes. Which means there is a chance she gave him herpes. Wether on the lips or elsewhere. Like I said I am glad I don’t have a chance with him.


----------



## aerohead21

The only thing I know he does that makes me think he’s not sexy...his drinking. He’s single and hopefully not driving when he’s been drinking, but really my personal opinion, especially in past incidents (not so much recent) is that he drinks too much. There have been times he’s look plastered. Besides that I just don’t like it, it really bothers me considering his mom is a recovering alcoholic.

Again, fantasy Alex doesn’t drink much. We have more fun things to do than drink. And fantasy Alex doesn’t have any STD’s  cuz well...he’s perfect in my head.

Real life Alex.....idk. I’ve never met him


----------



## Kitkath70

I think this thread has sunk to a new low.


----------



## Askarbb

aerohead21 said:


> Let’s just say for sake of argument, they both have genital herpes........it’s not like we’re actually going to sleep with him......fantasy me won’t be contracting anything anyway.......and herpes.....it’s not curable but it’s not the worst of the worst ones out there. I mean.....it’s not deadly. It’s not untreatable....it’s something that might make you think twice about sleeping around but really...you should probably not be sleeping around anyway :/ just saying.


It is still people like her that spread things.  Yea it’s not one of the worst but it is still pretty bad but that is what I mean. I don’t look at Alex as being as sexy as he used to be. You can see him as however you like that’s your prerogative.


----------



## aerohead21

@MooCowmoo that’s true, it can be transmitted...but who’s to say he didn’t have it already and they both entered the relationship already infected, and therefore it’s a moot point for them? Maybe Alexa didn’t ruin him?

Again, this is assuming he’s got an STD. It’s a sensitive discussion. I’m assuming he doesn’t cuz that’s just not relevant for me in the case that fantasy Alex is perfect and it doesn’t impact his acting...so doesn’t matter to me one way or another...

Just saying, it’s possible he was “ruined” by someone else?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This cold sore conversation is the stupidest conversation on this thread for some time. Regardless of my thoughts on AC...do you know what % of the population carry the virus?

90% of the population carry it in their bloodstream. And a cold sore can be brought on by a dip in the immune system, sunburn etc.

I guess someone's dating options just got a bit more limited.


----------



## Askarbb

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This cold sore conversation is the stupidest conversation on this thread for some time. Regardless of my thoughts on AC...do you know what % of the population carry the virus?
> 
> 90% of the population carry it in their bloodstream. And a cold sore can be brought on by a dip in the immune system, sunburn etc.
> 
> I guess someone's dating options just got a bit more limited.




Nope! Already have a man who is std free thanks. That’s cool you don’t mind that Alex might have it.


----------



## aerohead21

@Kitkath70  it reminds me of times when we’ve gone the alcoholic route  it’s like, ok could it be true? Yes...could it effect how some people view him? Sure...but really??  it is a REALLY ... interesting...for lack of a better term as not to make anyone feel like they can’t speak their mind, however controversial...topic of discussion??


----------



## aerohead21

@FreeSpirit71 exactly this. While cold sores and genital herpes fall in the same family, they’re actually different and it lays dormant in A LOT of people....particularly the cold sore type.


----------



## Askarbb

aerohead21 said:


> @FreeSpirit71 exactly this. While cold sores and genital herpes fall in the same family, they’re actually different and it lays dormant in A LOT of people....particularly the cold sore type.



Yet still transmittable and highly contagious, hence why so many people have it.


----------



## aerohead21

@Askarbb why do you think it’s people like her who spread things?

I’d hope for anyone, people who carry the virus and can spread it take proper precautions not to spread it...I don’t understand why you’d think Alexa in particular wouldn’t be responsible?


----------



## MooCowmoo

aerohead21 said:


> @FreeSpirit71 exactly this. While cold sores and genital herpes fall in the same family, they’re actually different and it lays dormant in A LOT of people....particularly the cold sore type.



My hubs family all get cold sores (so must be a hereditary thing) which is weird as they all have strong immune systems.  Me... my immune system is crap and I've never caught one or had any symptoms...go figure!


----------



## Askarbb

aerohead21 said:


> @Askarbb why do you think it’s people like her who spread things?
> 
> I’d hope for anyone, people who carry the virus and can spread it take proper precautions not to spread it...I don’t understand why you’d think Alexa in particular wouldn’t be responsible?




She said in an article she was trying to kiss her bf at the time all while avoiding touching. She should have avoided kissing all together.


----------



## aerohead21

Again, this is not to sound snide at all...but it’s quite possible YOU have it and don’t even know it.

Basically, prior to the 90s people were spreading it around like crazy, even just by kissing their babies. People had it and didn’t know it, didn’t treat it, or the diagnosis and presumption about it was fairly relaxed. Doctors didn’t really think of it as a horrible thing and it wasn’t marketed as a horrible STD. Then the 90s came around and people started talking about STDs and transmission and treatment and people got smarter. Even to this day, even though it’s talked about like it’s such a horrible thing, if you get it your doctor will probably be like so what? There’s your antiviral medicine and have a good day.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex just won 4 very major awards, an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a SAG Award and a Critics' Choice Award.

Most actors would do almost anything to win those awards. So, are some now claiming he went "Hollywood" and saying these other awful things because they are mad their favourite actor has not won these awards? Because the timing of this thread sinking to such lows....


----------



## aerohead21

Idk...while I don’t disagree about kissing and cold sores, it just seems like such a small thing in comparison to so many other things out there...I guess the only reason I say it, is because that sucks it makes you find him less attractive, particularly because it’s hard to know how true it is unless he decides to come out and say he has genital herpes....methinks that’s not going to happen, true or not...but my fantasy Alex is perfect soooo....idk why that’s the worst?? Not trying to sound snarky, really honestly.


----------



## aerohead21

@StarrLady no one claimed he went Hollywood. It was just pointed out by ME that he chose Hollywood to establish his career and that people do some crazy stuff in Hollywood to get awards. I didn’t say he did that. In fact, if you read all my posts, you’d see I said multiple times I don’t believe he did. I believe his relationship with Alexa is genuine and they in the very least had a cooling off period to sort some things out...that’s it.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> My hubs family all get cold sores (so must be a hereditary thing) which is weird as they all have strong immune systems.  Me... my immune system is crap and I've never caught one or had any symptoms...go figure!


Herpes isn’t hereditary you have to contract


aerohead21 said:


> Idk...while I don’t disagree about kissing and cold sores, it just seems like such a small thing in comparison to so many other things out there...I guess the only reason I say it, is because that sucks it makes you find him less attractive, particularly because it’s hard to know how true it is unless he decides to come out and say he has genital herpes....methinks that’s not going to happen, true or not...but my fantasy Alex is perfect soooo....idk why that’s the worst?? Not trying to sound snarky, really honestly.


 

I mean like I said you can find him as attractive as you want. Since dating her I started to find him less attractive. Then finding out she has herpes only made him even less attractive. Doesn’t mean I don’t find him talented. He just isn’t as attractive to me as he was 3 years ago.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I guess this is what happens when people read LSA and copy posts.


----------



## aerohead21

Do you guys know how many pages I had to scroll through to get past the knee discussion? Seriously, if you think discussing this is low, keep scrolling...or bring up something else to change the subject. I vote change the subject.


----------



## aerohead21

@FreeSpirit71 what’s LSA?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Alex just won 4 very major awards, an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a SAG Award and a Critics' Choice Award.
> 
> Most actors would do almost anything to win those awards. So, are some now claiming he went "Hollywood" and saying these other awful things because they are mad their favourite actor has not won these awards? Because the timing of this thread sinking to such lows....


I think it's less jealousy about the acting and more about being overly upset over the fact that he's back with Alexa. Which is apparently Unacceptable And Terrible Behavior and makes him a Bad Person.

ETA: I initially spelled behavior as behaviour which is also Very Wrong, as I don't need all those extra vowels, unlike some other areas of the world.


----------



## aerohead21

I may be in the minority here but so far I like Alexa...


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> Herpes isn’t hereditary you have to contract
> 
> 
> 
> I mean like I said you can find him as attractive as you want. Since dating her I started to find him less attractive. Then finding out she has herpes only made him even less attractive. Doesn’t mean I don’t find him talented. He just isn’t as attractive to me as he was 3 years ago.




Scientific research has shown a genetic  predisposition that can be inherited through genes.  So, not just contact.


----------



## MooCowmoo

My cat needs her say..... with body language....


----------



## aerohead21

I WANT TO PET THE KITTY!!


----------



## aerohead21

I’ve been out in PA with my husband’s family and we left our cats at home for my mom to take care of. I miss them.


----------



## Julia_W

Askarbb said:


> Nope! Already have a man who is std free thanks. That’s cool you don’t mind that Alex might have it.


A cold sore is not an STD.  It’s spread like a cold.  It can be transmitted by a sharing a cup, a lipstick, etc. Once you get it in one area, it will always be in that place.  It does not travel to other areas of the body.  You could get HSV-3 which is genital herpes which is a totally different thing, but if you’ve had a cold sore (HSV-1) on your lip, you won’t get it other places.  So if our favorite guy ever had a cold sore on his lip which 90% of all people have, then he could not get HSV-1 in more interesting places from a girl with a cold sore.  You are fortunate to be in the 10% of the population to not have it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> My cat needs her say..... with body language....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957648



Kitty!



Julia_W said:


> A cold sore is not an STD.  It’s spread like a cold.  It can be transmitted by a sharing a cup, a lipstick, etc. Once you get it in one area, it will always be in that place.  It does not travel to other areas of the body.  You could get HSV-3 which is genital herpes which is a totally different thing, but if you’ve had a cold sore (HSV-1) on your lip, you won’t get it other places.  So if our favorite guy ever had a cold sore on his lip which 90% of all people have, then he could not get HSV-1 in* more interesting places* from a girl with a cold sore.  You are fortunate to be in the 10% of the population to not have it.


Nice phrasing!


----------



## aerohead21

Idk where everyone is from and I don’t want to assume that some places don’t have the education available for this kind of stuff, but I’m fortunate to have the information available out where I am. It really sucks to look at someone like they are gross or dirty when it doesn’t work that way. It’s disappointing to feel let down by that when a little more knowledge than what we have could potentially eliminate that.


----------



## Askarbb

Julia_W said:


> A cold sore is not an STD.  It’s spread like a cold.  It can be transmitted by a sharing a cup, a lipstick, etc. Once you get it in one area, it will always be in that place.  It does not travel to other areas of the body.  You could get HSV-3 which is genital herpes which is a totally different thing, but if you’ve had a cold sore (HSV-1) on your lip, you won’t get it other places.  So if our favorite guy ever had a cold sore on his lip which 90% of all people have, then he could not get HSV-1 in more interesting places from a girl with a cold sore.  You are fortunate to be in the 10% of the population to not have it.


*First, you’re right… HSV-1 (herpes simplex virus type 1) is infectious to both the mouth and genital areas.*HSV-1 causes most cases of oral herpes, and it can also cause genital herpes.

So if you have oral herpes and you kiss a partner, or you give your partner oral sex, you run the risk of passing the virus to your partner’s mouth or genitals…even with no symptoms, and even if you practice safer sex (although using condoms and dental dams helps reduce the risk of transmission by 30-50%).


----------



## aerohead21

How about that Super Bowl, eh? Anybody have a team they’re rooting for?


----------



## aerohead21

Did you guys know I have twins? They’re a year and a half old now....but still  they’re ornery as HELL and they get into everything  but they’re super fun. I have a twin brother and my older sister has twins so it was pretty well set genetically speaking....


----------



## aerohead21

I got to visit my late tween niece whose school made her read The Giver. She said she didn’t like the ending because of the way it was left open for interpretation by the reader so I recommended she watch the movie. Idk if it’s still on Netflix or not, but I read the book and watched the movie. While the book explains some things much better than the movie, ultimately I liked the movie better than the book. That’s a pretty rare thing. Usually the books are better. Then again, the book was written without Alex in mind


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aerohead21 said:


> How about that Super Bowl, eh? Anybody have a team they’re rooting for?


Why? You're uncomfortable with the diagnosing of someone with STD that we have never met? And I’m assuming the person making the diagnosis is not a doctor. To say nothing of the shaming being attributed to a woman you might notice. I’ve never been more embarrassed reading such conversation online. I don’t like Alexa, but I mean come on...

This was my first post on this thread and my last, if I know what’s good for me.


----------



## aerohead21

It’s just...ok we talked about it. We speculated on it. We agreed to disagree...and it’s starting to go off topic.

And yes, the shaming based on speculation. What we know: she had a cold sore. So what. So have I. Does that mean I’m not valuable anymore?

Though to give credit where it’s due, it was said that the career is still respectable so it’s just the sex appeal...

I know that it wasn’t said those who have cold sores are not valuable, but then we got into discussing how it’s spread and other statistics.


----------



## SWlife

aerohead21 said:


> How about that Super Bowl, eh? Anybody have a team they’re rooting for?



I could care less about football but we’re visiting our daughter in California & she & her Dad are football freaks so I guess I’m  here for the commercials. 
I always like Budweiser’s commercials & Manning & Beckham’s Dirty Dancing parody tickled me. 
Oh, I guess I’ll pick Philly since they’re underdogs.


----------



## aerohead21

Ok I need to go watch that  we’re in the car on the way home from PA and my hubby probably is rooting for Philly. I could ask since he’s less than a foot away from me...


----------



## Julia_W

I’m watching the Super Bowl.  Great game so far.

I hope you’ll come back Caroline-Mathilda.  I promise it’s fun most of the time.  This last discussion is more exception than rule.


----------



## aerohead21

Lately it’s been pretty common. I know some people think it’s about Alex and his getting awards and jealousy...idk...I think there are definitely two sets of opinions on here and sometimes we go into defense mode with each other over it instead of just enjoying Alex.

I did notice he wore a jean jacket. That was a 90s thing...not that he in particular hasn’t worn jean jackets but it was kind of cute to match the theme.


----------



## aerohead21

This Super Bowl game is INTENSE!! And I confirmed my hubby is rooting for the Eagles but he keeps saying the Pats still have a chance


----------



## audiogirl

Do you really think that was what it was. Just two sides disagreeing. Well maybe if one side was looking for something, anything to trash. And the other side was pointing out that the trashing was ugly and pointless.

And in case anyone is interested in a few facts. He said he left Sweden because it was a small market and he was typecast as a pretty boy.  So he went to HW where there was more opportunity. It was several years before he got any work. After landing TB he did several indies. He had a supporting role in Battleship. He left LA when TB was finished. Had he truly gone HW, I don't see why he would have left LA. He did Tarzan, then several other indies. Only two big budget pictures among a lot of indies.

Another one. He's been criticized for not being affectionate in public. So then he's affectionate over dinner with Alexa and people complain about that. You'd think maybe people were just looking for things to complain about.

And yet again I have to explain that when he says he values his privacy, it means he won't discuss it in interviews. It doesn't mean he'll lock himself up like a recluse or shun friends who like being in the public eye.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> I’m watching the Super Bowl.  Great game so far.
> 
> I hope you’ll come back Caroline-Mathilda.  I promise it’s fun most of the time.  *This last discussion is more exception than rule*.



Unfortunately it's more the rule when it comes to discussions of a girlfriend. They're dating again. He's in London for the next several months, which means apparently we'll have to go through this every time they're sighted together.



audiogirl said:


> *Do you really think that was what it was. Just two sides disagreeing. Well maybe if one side was looking for something, anything to trash. And the other side was pointing out that the trashing was ugly and pointless.*
> 
> And in case anyone is interested in a few facts. He said he left Sweden because it was a small market and he was typecast as a pretty boy.  So he went to HW where there was more opportunity. It was several years before he got any work. After landing TB he did several indies. He had a supporting role in Battleship. He left LA when TB was finished. Had he truly gone HW, I don't see why he would have left LA. He did Tarzan, then several other indies. Only two big budget pictures among a lot of indies.
> 
> Another one. He's been criticized for not being affectionate in public. So then he's affectionate over dinner with Alexa and people complain about that. You'd think maybe people were just looking for things to complain about.
> 
> And yet again I have to explain that when he says he values his privacy, it means he won't discuss it in interviews. It doesn't mean he'll lock himself up like a recluse or shun friends who like being in the public eye.



This. It isn't that people don't like Alexa and wish that Alex wasn't dating her. They could say that and move on. They don't. Instead they post comment upon comment about how horrible she is and horrible he is for dating her. Or post repeatedly on how he doesn't meet the commenter's standards. It's both behavior and content that gets pushed back on.


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> This is my thought. You don’t claim to want a private life then hangs out with a social media seeker. In the end what is she doing for living? Oh yes. She is a model but she never walked a runway. She is a writer a journalist a tv presenter a fashion designer. Sorry but for me she is doing nothing at all. She has a great agent that’s all. And she is what he claimed he does not like.
> 
> Last year he said a thing to a magazine. He does not like narcistic persons who posts selfies... this says it all.
> 
> And really he was kissing her in a restaurant in front of many persosn then hides as much as he can at her party?



Ummm she doesn't do anything but she is a writer, model, TV presenter and fashion designer - jesus well if that's not doing anything I'd hate to know what is

In this day and age anyone can tell you most businesses and brands use SM to gain exposure and that is all she is doing - with her fashion/brand etc and we don't need to burn her at the stake because she likes to post about her social life and love of a good time - jesus I'm 43 and love a good party like the next person and sometimes it might find its way onto mine or friends SM - that's living in the 21st century. If Alex chooses to stay in the background that's fine but I think the fact that he is 42, she is around 37 and Pixie is in her 20's and her friends range everywhere in between there is going to be a crossover of generations using SM and not and some will participate and some will not.

The fact that people keep saying he is hiding all the time is annoying - has he been spotted hiding behind the couch with a beanie on - no - he's just not running naked across the dance floor - he was there fully supporting her as he quite often seems to be - he just doesn't need the public gratification for it like some actors.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wouldn't have minded that!


you and me both


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Well...yes. Technically speaking a cold sore is one of two types of herpes, however cold sores on the mouth and the ones people contract sexually are *usually* (but not always) the other type. Most people have the cold sore version just in general and it can lay dormant for years. Idk how to make it sound sexy because it isn’t, but it’s not really the same...
> 
> Also, it’s harder for women, should they have genital herpes, to transmit to men. It’s *usually* (but not always) transmitted the other way around. If she does have genital herpes, I’d hope she’s smart about it...
> 
> But even for me, that’s really crossing into territory I feel awkward gossiping/speculating about...


OMG SERIOUSLY (**bangs head against wall HARD **** - we are now discussing whether he gave her or she him herpes? Look at the pic - she is pretty young here so it was probably before they met and just because you get a cold sore doesn't mean you're a skank - I know plenty of people (not myself) that suffer from cold sores - doesn't make them bad people it is simply because they are run down from working too hard etc and their immune system is down but hey apparently she doesn't do anything so it couldn't be that ....


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> I may be in the minority here but so far I like Alexa...


not alone - I do too - I think she is attractive in a natural non fake way (hollywood) and is very successful in her chosen paths


----------



## loujono

I need to get Netflix - is Hold the Dark coming out on that too? What about Aftermath - any release date information?


----------



## aerohead21

@audiogirl It’s the internet. It’s easier to leave it at “two sides disagreeing” versus banging your head in a keyboard.

This isn’t a round table discussion or panel of Alex experts discussing him. People come and go on the forum at various places in Alex’s career and with varying degrees of interest or knowledge about him.

So do I really think it’s two sides disagreeing? In all technicality, no. But I’m not going to flip out every time someone comes on here and posts something that I believe differently about. It gets really irritating to read from the long term posters things like, “we’ve already discussed this” or “as I’ve explained before” etc.

This is my fun place. I want it to stay my fun place. I don’t want to feel pushed out because someone feels like they know more than I do (which I guarantee you all do know more than me) and gets pissed off every time someone comes on here saying something you all think is stupid.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> I need to get Netflix - is Hold the Dark coming out on that too? What about Aftermath - any release date information?



Both Mute and Hold the Dark are on Netflix. It's not been confirmed but HTD probably will be released June 1. The Aftermath has no release date. One of the articles on Keira Knightly from Sundance mentioned it coming out in the fall. No confirmation. However, Fox Searchlight has created Twitter and IG accounts for the movie, so at least it's a sign that it's actually going to be released.
https://twitter.com/AftermathMovie
https://www.instagram.com/aftermathmovie/


----------



## Julia_W

aerohead21 said:


> This Super Bowl game is INTENSE!! And I confirmed my hubby is rooting for the Eagles but he keeps saying the Pats still have a chance





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Both Mute and Hold the Dark are on Netflix. It's not been confirmed but HTD probably will be released June 1. The Aftermath has no release date. One of the articles on Keira Knightly from Sundance mentioned it coming out in the fall. No confirmation. However, Fox Searchlight has created Twitter and IG accounts for the movie, so at least it's a sign that it's actually going to be released.
> https://twitter.com/AftermathMovie
> https://www.instagram.com/aftermathmovie/


Do you think with the fall release that they may feel it could be an Oscar contender? They tend to save those fir the fall.


----------



## Blue Irina

From "he is an horrible boyfriend to she has herpes"... WTF is happening?!

But congratulations Eagles fans! (Oh, Chris Long can get it!)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Do you think with the fall release that they may feel it could be an Oscar contender? They tend to save those fir the fall.



Not necessarily Oscar, but it is the usual release time for 'prestige' films.



Blue Irina said:


> From "he is an horrible boyfriend to she has herpes"... *WTF is happening*?!
> 
> But congratulations Eagles fans! (Oh, Chris Long can get it!)



Most everyone has lost their mind over Alexa, apparently. Again. 
I've decided to put everyone on ignore, including myself.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Both Mute and Hold the Dark are on Netflix. It's not been confirmed but HTD probably will be released June 1. The Aftermath has no release date. One of the articles on Keira Knightly from Sundance mentioned it coming out in the fall. No confirmation. However, Fox Searchlight has created Twitter and IG accounts for the movie, so at least it's a sign that it's actually going to be released.
> https://twitter.com/AftermathMovie
> https://www.instagram.com/aftermathmovie/


Thanks for all this info. A possible June release for HTD would be great as that's not so far away.
I had seen the twitter from The Aftermath with the possible fall date and I thought a twitter/Instagram was a positive sign too.
Sometimes, release dates can be hard because they often don't want their film to conflict with other films being released with the main actors because it can cause their film to get less attention.
A fall date also makes sense for The Aftermath because of the subject matter, it is not a popcorn movie and therefore not really a summer flick.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> Do you think with the fall release that they may feel it could be an Oscar contender? They tend to save those fir the fall.


As Buckeye said, it is a good time for prestige films.
Also, the subject matter also seems like the type that would make sense for the film festival circuit with many prestige films hitting the summer/fall film festivals.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Not necessarily Oscar, but it is the usual release time for 'prestige' films.
> 
> 
> 
> Most everyone has lost their mind over Alexa, apparently. Again.
> I've decided to put everyone on ignore, including myself.



Don't you dare ignore my mooooo!!!!.....[emoji8]


----------



## Askarbb

loujono said:


> OMG SERIOUSLY (**bangs head against wall HARD **** - we are now discussing whether he gave her or she him herpes? Look at the pic - she is pretty young here so it was probably before they met and just because you get a cold sore doesn't mean you're a skank - I know plenty of people (not myself) that suffer from cold sores - doesn't make them bad people it is simply because they are run down from working too hard etc and their immune system is down but hey apparently she doesn't do anything so it couldn't be that ....




If you could just highlight where I said she was a bad person because she had herpes, I would appreciate it. I said she ruined Alex for me. As in his attractiveness. I don’t see him as being as attractive as he was 3 years ago.  That means I wasn’t saying he gave it to her only a big possibility she gave it to him. I am well aware she contracted it when she was younger. You need the virus in your system before you can get any colds sores. You can’t just get cold sores unless you have the virus. Herpes is highly contagious. That is why you can contract it even if a person doesn’t have an outbreak.


----------



## Askarbb

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Unfortunately it's more the rule when it comes to discussions of a girlfriend. They're dating again. He's in London for the next several months, which means apparently we'll have to go through this every time they're sighted together.
> 
> 
> 
> This. It isn't that people don't like Alexa and wish that Alex wasn't dating her. They could say that and move on. They don't. Instead they post comment upon comment about how horrible she is and horrible he is for dating her. Or post repeatedly on how he doesn't meet the commenter's standards. It's both behavior and content that gets pushed back on.




So only people who kiss her butt should be able to say anything? Like no one that dislikes her can talk about how they dislike her? Well that explains a lot. I wonder why Kate never got the same respect. I have never said he was a “horrible” person nor have I implied. I only implied I liked who he pretends to be in interviews. People are not in the minority that like Alexa. People are in the minority here if they don’t like Alexa.   The majority of people here kiss Alexa’s butt.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> *If you could just highlight where I said she was a bad person because she had herpes, I would appreciate it.* I said she ruined Alex for me. As in his attractiveness. I don’t see him I don’t see him as being as attractive as he was 3 years ago.  That means I wasn’t saying he gave it to her only a big possibility she gave it to him. I am well aware she contracted it when she was younger. You need the virus in your system before you can get any colds sores. You can’t just get cold sores unless you have the virus. Herpes is highly contagious. That is why you can contract it even if a person doesn’t have an outbreak.



[QUOTE="Askarbb, post: 32022969, member: 607403"*]It is still people like her that spread things.*  Yea it’s not one of the worst but it is still pretty bad but that is what I mean. I don’t look at Alex as being as sexy as he used to be. You can see him as however you like that’s your prerogative.[/QUOTE]


I think that is a pretty definitive assessment of what you think of her as a person....


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> [QUOTE="Askarbb, post: 32022969, member: 607403"*]It is still people like her that spread things.*  Yea it’s not one of the worst but it is still pretty bad but that is what I mean. I don’t look at Alex as being as sexy as he used to be. You can see him as however you like that’s your prerogative.




I think that is a pretty definitive assessment of what you think of her as a person....[/QUOTE]

That doesn’t say she is a horrible person. It says people like here spread the virus. That is a fact. The worst of the worst was in response to a comment someone else made. Meaning it herpes isn’t one of the worst stds NOT worst people.  So again where does it say she is s horrible person?


----------



## MooCowmoo

Askarbb said:


> I think that is a pretty definitive assessment of what you think of her as a person....



That doesn’t say she is a horrible person. It says people like here spread the virus. That is a fact. So where does it say she is s horrible person?[/QUOTE]

So what is a person 'like her'???  Someone who like 90% of the populace carry the virus?....So is everyone who has the virus to live in a bubble and have no contact with anyone?  Should they wear a sign saying 'unclean'.


----------



## Askarbb

MooCowmoo said:


> That doesn’t say she is a horrible person. It says people like here spread the virus. That is a fact. So where does it say she is s horrible person?



So what is a person 'like her'???  Someone who like 90% of the populace carry the virus?....So is everyone who has the virus to live in a bubble and have no contact with anyone?  Should they wear a sign saying 'unclean'.[/QUOTE]


People like her meaning careless. She admitted to attempting to kiss a then bf with a cold sore. She shouldn’t be kissing anyone with a cold sore anywhere. That is careless period. Doesn’t have to say “unclean” . Maybe if more people had a sign it wouldn’t be so widespread, OR maybe if people like her were just more careful it also wouldn’t be so wide spread.


----------



## aerohead21

Oooh from Emmy and SAG awards to an Oscar  that’d be fun...even just a nomination...

What other film awards are there that are super big? Like BAFTAs and Oscars...anything? His recent award wins should help garnering attention for his other work, past and present.


----------



## aerohead21

@BuckeyeChicago don’t ignore us!! Just scroll on past 

I was trapped in a car for two days driving with two babies who didn’t like being strapped in their car seats staring out the back window...that’s my excuse for crazy.


----------



## MooCowmoo

aerohead21 said:


> I WANT TO PET THE KITTY!!



Don't let her fool you....she is a sassy little assassin in a cute fur coat....but I do loves her [emoji173]️


----------



## StarrLady

People here are not kissing Alexa's butt. Not hating her does not mean people are kissing her butt. Not being angry that they are dating does not mean people are kissing her butt.


----------



## VEGASTAR

OHH DEAR LORD I DON'T KNOW WHETHER TO CRY OR LAUGH BECAUSE I NOW HAVE A COLD SORE ON MY LIP!!!

APPARENTLY YOU CAN CATCH THIS THING JUST FROM READING ABOUT IT !!!!!!


----------



## Barbilla

Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while now, watched big Little lies back in October and then looked up Alex. Just wanted to say I also do wonder how much Alex has in common with Alexa and her obnoxious friends, so I understand those who think his company reflects on him but I also try and reconcile that with the fact that all of his Co stars and fan encounters say he's the nicest and very humble, so maybe Alexa isn't so bad after all and they actually have some good qualities in common. I don't have much of an opinion on Alexa but her bikini pics wow I haven't seen someone that thin outside of a hospital bed, I wish she would aim for a more healthy looking thin if only to stop these sick comments people have been making about Alex and his physical attraction to her.
I also think we should try to take what Alex or any celebrity says in interviews with a grain of salt, some of these anecdotes they give (the wanting to have 8 kids or still being in love with Jessica Lange) are just meant to be endearing or show them as down to earth or relative beings. Taking them 
seriously just leads to disappointment.

Anyways I'd be ecstatic if he one day got an Oscar nom though am thinking its more likely he gets an Emmy nom for LDG next year and hopefully a BLL Emmy nom in 2020. Am excited for LDG but am also nervous about the backlash if they decide to make his features and skin darker or if they change the character to a white guy, I just don't know how they're going to get around that


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Don't you dare ignore my mooooo!!!!.....[emoji8]



Oh don't worry, I'm not ignoring you, I'm just busy packing to move into your extra room! 



Barbilla said:


> Hi guys, I've been lurking for a while now, watched big Little lies back in October and then looked up Alex. ..
> 
> Am excited for LDG but am also nervous about the *backlash if they decide to make his features and skin darker or if they change the character to a white guy, I just don't know how they're going to get around that*


Welcome.

This is my worry as well. He doesn't look anything like how Gadi Becker is described in the book. They could ignore it, but his looks are part of the plot. Dyeing his hair would be one thing, darkening his skin would not be good. At.All.
So I'm worried/curious about how they're going to do this.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm going to guess they must have worked out that problem in advance or they wouldn't have hired him.  

And now we can only hope that it doesn't come out bad (making him overtly Semitic) or become illogical (ignoring the plot requirements for his looks). 

Although I know I'm going to be worried until I can see some stills or set shots with him in it. Of course we probably won't know about plot alterations to suit his looks.

Yeah, this issue has me hung up too.


----------



## LizzardGirl

Interesting article about Alexa today....in it she says she can’t rule out falling in love with a woman in the future, and she doesn’t see why anyone would get married.....and she jokes she’s long overdue having sex with women....

Maybe they are not as serious as we are pondering?


----------



## LizzardGirl

Oghhhh....I just read more and she says she is currently dating several people!  With no plans to ever get married....

There is a condensed summary of the article on the daily fail....


----------



## LizzardGirl

She also says something about not seeing why she needs one man...

And they bring up Alex in the article....so maybe I am thinking they have an open relationship??  Could this be it?


----------



## LizzardGirl

But I wonder how he feels about her saying in an interview she is dating multiple people?  I might feel embarrassed if my partner said that....they must be in agreement....or have an agreement?  I am so confused now....


----------



## Kitkath70

Here are a couple of interesting articles.  The one I find most interesting is that her business lost 1.5 million pounds last year.  That’s a huge loss for a start up. Half the investment she started with. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5300245/Alexa-Chungs-business-loses-1-5million-one-year.html

This article does make their relationship a bit confusing.  The back and forth is one thing, but this seems silly on her part.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5354569/Alexa-Chung-refuses-rule-lesbian-relationship.html


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Here are a couple of interesting articles.  The one I find most interesting is that her business lost 1.5 million pounds last year.  That’s a huge loss for a start up. Half the investment she started with.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5300245/Alexa-Chungs-business-loses-1-5million-one-year.html
> 
> This article does make their relationship a bit confusing.  The back and forth is one thing, but this seems silly on her part.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5354569/Alexa-Chung-refuses-rule-lesbian-relationship.html


I agree with you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

For someone who supposedly espouses feminism and choice, and has been bridesmaid five times in the last year, I find her commentary on marriage disingenuous. Just because it's not right or hasn't happened for *her*...

The less said about that lesbian comment the better.

Tone deaf.


----------



## Kitkath70

Totally agree!  This sounds tone deaf and smacks of jealousy.   Wonder who these “other people” are.  I think Matt Hitt may have had something to do with the breakup last summer. In her interview with Chelsea Handler she said she was single with no one to mingle with. Now she has multiples. Stupid game playing girl to put that out there now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm also wondering how those five friends feel about her thoughts on (their) marriage. 

Calling marriage "crappy, anti-feminist sentiment" sounds like a bitter, ridiculous generalisation.

Wonder what she makes of Gloria Steinem, Alice Walker, Betty Friedan and Kate Millett (who was married to a woman and didn't consider lesbianism something she supposed she should try) to name a few- all feminists who married.

Perhaps she wants to be like Simone de Beauvoir - in which case - yay for her.  Still, the myopic generalisation (this isn't the 1950's) does her no favours and sounds distinctly personal and not at all like the grand feminist statement she probably thought it was.

Faux feminism is the worst and it should die in a fire.


----------



## ellasam

It sounds like she’s extremely jealous, especially of her married friends, married and much younger than her


----------



## Kitkath70

I’ve been giving her credit for starting her own brand and taking real control of her professional life.  We just watched Nicole and Reese, who did the same thing by starting production companies, stand tall and show that women have a tremendous value and power when they speak their truth and support each other.  Both are wives and mothers.  Anna Paquin and Ellen Page both stood tall and came out as bisexual/gay. That took a lot of courage.  Anna is a wife and mother. You don’t get to use that card to play games and trivialize what others have done. Men in general are not the enemy. Societal norms, antiquated laws and backwards religious beliefs are the problem. Swearing off marriage and men is not feminism. That interview came off as desperate and bitter and quite childish.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I wonder how many of the women in the Women's March on Washington and the numerous other rallies in solidarity that took place in the US and around the world (I marched here) are married?

Because obviously we're all doing it wrong, ya know?


----------



## Kitkath70

I know you are raising boys and so am I.  It’s the mothers who will make the biggest cultural changes by standing strong and speaking up about injustices and being the role model for their kids.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Trying to play it cool with such flippant remarks just makes her look a bit of a twit.... 

Also I'm not surprised about her business with such a vastly overpriced collection.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Kitkath70 said:


> I know you are raising boys and so am I.  It’s the mothers who will make the biggest cultural changes by standing strong and speaking up about injustices and being the role model for their kids.



Oh so much this!  I'm raising a son and we have a completely open dialogue about all issues.....Although some days I wish there wasn't the conversations about Minecraft and Lego[emoji6]


----------



## betheunicorn

Marriage is a choice and you can be happy without it, but that is not the point. She's desperate. Blasting on every direction. The gender talk again? It is getting really old. Everyone has bigender thoughts, some of us act on them, some of us don't, would everyone get over it? Playing the shadow game. All impressions and nothing there. How else to tackle tanking? Seems to follow profession and personal life. Launching an already endangered line from last year's choices, and instead of hitting the design board with everything you have, you go on vacation? People see through the selling words. They're not idiots. Selling words are not enough. Let's hope she can recover from the last two years' mistakes fast enough. This is the best thing that will ever happen to her, married or not. She does not seem willing to smarten up. Can't see through this without work in either field and she doesn't want to be "penned down", so to me it's pretty clear what is happening. Emotional intelligence and stability mean changing. I don't think she wants that. She cannot adapt. So he doesn't feel safe. Wish I'm wrong. Btw, good morning!


----------



## BagBerry13

Kitkath70 said:


> I’ve been giving her credit for starting her own brand and taking real control of her professional life.  We just watched Nicole and Reese, who did the same thing by starting production companies, stand tall and show that women have a tremendous value and power when they speak their truth and support each other.  Both are wives and mothers.  Anna Paquin and Ellen Page both stood tall and came out as bisexual/gay. That took a lot of courage.  Anna is a wife and mother. You don’t get to use that card to play games and trivialize what others have done. Men in general are not the enemy. Societal norms, antiquated laws and backwards religious beliefs are the problem. Swearing off marriage and men is not feminism. *That interview came off as desperate and bitter and quite childish.*


Because this is SO not her, right?!

I already pointed out several pages ago that she lost a lot of money on her new adventure of pretending to be a designer but back then I was called jealous of her success. Well, losing this amount of money isn't the definition of successful to me especially since she could've avoided most of it. I mean I get it that she doesn't have the Beckham kind of money to keep her company afloat but she could at least not plagiarize other designers and maybe promote her stuff more on her number one tool, Instagram, instead of wearing other people's clothes. I mean look at Reese Witherspoon, out of five pap strolls a week she's wearing at least three times her own stuff and let's people know it.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't know anything about fashion or the fashion world. So I can't comment on her designs or what she is doing right or wrong. 

There have been times in the past when she came across witty in interviews. But I do know this interview left me distinctly underwhelmed. Maybe she felt she was being playful or sophisticated. But mostly it was trite and pretentious. It sort of reminded me of how brittle socialites talked in 1930s screwball comedies. Only that was supposed to be heightened reality, and the airy vacuous dialog was supposed to be ridiculous.

I don't believe a single word she said. And I don't think she did either.


----------



## waterlilies_

One of you told me do my reserches for finding out how Miss Chung was appreciate in the Uk. I've done again my researches, I've asked again my Brit friends and I've read  again on the net. 
After my new researches I've understand more than before that Brits have no such a big consideration of the person. And I repeat it. She is no better than a Kardashian. 
She said tons of lies in her interviews also. The one from porter posted yesterday is a good example.  
You may keep saying she is a model she is tv presenter a style icon a journalist a writer a fashion designer She tries to do everything but always fail. Sorry, she is just trash to my eyes. 
There are persons who lives in the real world who can't find a job and they really are good at. She is not.


----------



## waterlilies_

BagBerry13 said:


> Because this is SO not her, right?!
> 
> I already pointed out several pages ago that she lost a lot of money on her new adventure of pretending to be a designer but back then *I was called jealous of her success*. Well, losing this amount of money isn't the definition of successful to me especially since she could've avoided most of it. I mean I get it that she doesn't have the Beckham kind of money to keep her company afloat but she could at least not plagiarize other designers and maybe promote her stuff more on her number one tool, Instagram, instead of wearing other people's clothes. I mean look at Reese Witherspoon, out of five pap strolls a week she's wearing at least three times her own stuff and let's people know it.



Jealous of her??? This makes me laugh. Why you should be jealous of such a vapid being?


----------



## loujono

LizzardGirl said:


> But I wonder how he feels about her saying in an interview she is dating multiple people?  I might feel embarrassed if my partner said that....they must be in agreement....or have an agreement?  I am so confused now....


I’d take it all with a pinch of salt because as pointed out earlier often people say things in interviews but not necessarily meaning them but just want the hype factor ... wonder when when the interview  taken


----------



## jooa

^^ Probably 2-3 months ago.

ETA. This is not a good interview. She didn't show herself well. Her words sounds like she didn't understand what she was talking about. She presented herself as someone very immature, someone who 'survived big heartbreak', who, for this reason, is angry, frustrated and sad and says things totally thoughtlessly. I wouldn't be surprised if she was a teenager but now ...


----------



## waterlilies_

Surely the interview has been taken for her new launch, maybe when she was in Paris for the hcfw. Her agent was with her. She also had an article on the new British vogue and she says once again she is waiting to fall in love.
She gave interviews and after few monhts she says the opposite than the time before.
It seems like everyone here is happy about her and him now and defends her with your teeth.
I thought you were all happy when they broke up. Now happy they're playing hide and seek


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> I’d take it all with a pinch of salt because as pointed out earlier often people say things in interviews but not necessarily meaning them but just want the hype factor ... wonder when when the interview  taken



Since we're only reading excerpts who knows what she was trying to be, edgy? Didn't work.
Even though this is interview is tangentially related to Alex, at least relationship-wise, there seems to be more discussion of Alexa here now, including non-Alex related stuff, than on her tPF threads. It's too early in the morning for me decide whether I'm amused or annoyed, or both.


----------



## betheunicorn

That is why I  am talking about not evolving emotional intelligence. Throwing in the ultimate male fantasy? Best you can do? No mention of the new line? This targets. Desperately.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Since we're only reading excerpts who knows what she was trying to be, edgy? Didn't work.
> Even though this is interview is tangentially related to Alex, at least relationship-wise, there seems to be more discussion of Alexa here now, including non-Alex related stuff, than on her tPF threads. It's too early in the morning for me decide whether I'm amused or annoyed, or both.


This is valid for discussion here because of the gossip related to their on-off relationship, the writers comments pertaining to it and her relationship comments in general, in the article.

That her other statements have left her open for derision are really no-one's fault but her own. There's bound to be overflow, and indeed incredulity at what she said. Her thoughts are crystal clear and quoted that way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

loujono said:


> I’d take it all with a pinch of salt because as pointed out earlier often people say things in interviews but not necessarily meaning them but just want the hype factor ... wonder when when the interview  taken


I'm sure lesbians and married feminists are really pleased to be used as clickbait material.

She sounds as sour as a freshly cut lemon.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This is valid for discussion here because of the gossip related to their on-off relationship, the writers comments pertaining to it and her relationship comments in general, in the article.
> 
> That her other statements have left her open for derision are really no-one's fault but her own. There's bound to be overflow, and indeed incredulity at what she said. Her thoughts are crystal clear and quoted that way.



It's not the relationship stuff, that's valid. It's the endless comments solely on how her style and clothing line suck. Yes, but unless we find out that Alex is styling her and designing her line, what's that got to do with Alex? Overflow and convenience sure, but why not go over to her style threads and post about how much you hate her style? For some apparently it's just easier to do one stop shopping and bash Alex and Alexa on the same thread.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## callan23

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm also wondering how those five friends feel about her thoughts on (their) marriage.
> 
> Calling marriage "crappy, anti-feminist sentiment" sounds like a bitter, ridiculous generalisation.
> 
> Wonder what she makes of Gloria Steinem, Alice Walker, Betty Friedan and Kate Millett (who was married to a woman and didn't consider lesbianism something she supposed she should try) to name a few- all feminists who married.
> 
> Perhaps she wants to be like Simone de Beauvoir - in which case - yay for her.  Still, the myopic generalisation (this isn't the 1950's) does her no favours and sounds distinctly personal and not at all like the grand feminist statement she probably thought it was.
> 
> Faux feminism is the worst and it should die in a fire.


she's not a genuine feminist in my mind. randomly posting feminist signs on her sm then doing no actual work is just PR ********.  this article is so tone deaf and obnoxious, but  no surprise.


----------



## betheunicorn

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's not the relationship stuff, that's valid. It's the endless comments solely on how her style and clothing line suck. Yes, but unless we find out that Alex is styling her and designing her line, what's that got to do with Alex? Overflow and convenience sure, but why not go over to her style threads and post about how much you hate her style? For some apparently it's just easier to do one stop shopping and bash Alex and Alexa on the same thread.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That’s exactly what I’m saying. No bashing, no hating, no adjectives thrown around like in a schoolyard. Fact is she should be talking about work, if trying to establish professional respect after a damaged year. Instead, she is talking to Alex, using all available "artillery". That‘s the connection to this thread. But what do I know, right?


----------



## StarrLady

I don't understand why we would be accused of defending her with our teeth? I must be reading different responses here, then. It seems, to me, that most of us are not that impressed with this interview. People, here, do not seem to be apologists at all.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think many of us on this thread don’t like bashing her just to bash.  I’ve really not cared too much about her one way or the other. However this last interview was pure game playing.  Every publication that has picked it up stress that she is separated from Alex even showing pictures of him holding his Emmy.  The article about the launch party, that he was at, said they were over.
They showed many of the guests, but not him. She controlled the media coverage and narrative for the launch party.  She’s up to something.  She vacations with him and then they are seen together multiple times in London.  Sounds like they are probably back together right? Why stress the broken up and dating multiple people aspect unless your are either cheating or playing them. This is starting to remind me of KB and all the crazy **** she did when jewelmint was launched. Alex probably won’t read any of the articles, but I’m sure his management will.   He’ll eventually find out.  He doesn’t like this ****.  He hasn’t posted on instagram since someone asked Dada about his relationship with Alexa in the comments.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, I looked for when the interview took place to see if it was prior to Christmas, thinking maybe it was during their time they were separated...which we can’t actually confirm...but it’d give us an idea...

But yeah, my interpretation of the segments being released is media manipulation and her saying stupid stuff to sound cool. It’s not cool. It sounds really dumb.


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> I think many of us on this thread don’t like bashing her just to bash.  I’ve really not cared too much about her one way or the other. However this last interview was pure game playing.  Every publication that has picked it up stress that she is separated from Alex even showing pictures of him holding his Emmy.  The article about the launch party, that he was at, said they were over.
> They showed many of the guests, but not him. She controlled the media coverage and narrative for the launch party.  She’s up to something.  She vacations with him and then they are seen together multiple times in London.  Sounds like they are probably back together right? Why stress the broken up and dating multiple people aspect unless your are either cheating or playing them. This is starting to remind me of KB and all the crazy **** she did when jewelmint was launched. Alex probably won’t read any of the articles, but I’m sure his management will.   He’ll eventually find out.  He doesn’t like this ****.  He hasn’t posted on instagram since someone asked Dada about his relationship with Alexa in the comments.


This interview is probably from the moment when they not yet get back together, probably from the end of November or the beginning of December. Usually such interviews are made a few weeks earlier before publishing.
ETA. She's apparently talking about Alex in this interview


----------



## MooCowmoo

jooa said:


> This interview is probably from the moment when they not yet get back together, probably from the end of November or the beginning of December. Usually such interviews are made a few weeks earlier before publishing.
> ETA. She's apparently talking about Alex in this interview




Shame this didn't come out a few days ago, Alex could have read it on their tube journey [emoji23]


----------



## Kitkath70

She’s on her way to NYC.


----------



## aerohead21

So was he carrying her bag on the train to see her off or was he going somewhere too?


----------



## Kitkath70

That was a couple of days ago.  She left for NYC today.  They may have spent the weekend together and he had his bags. The got off the tube in London.  The airports are farther out of the city.


----------



## StarrLady

It does give us a bit more context now that Jooa has kindly posted the original article containing her comments (and we will probably get a bit more context when the full article comes out on Friday).  For example, we didn't know before that she praises Alex and calls him an "amazing man".

For me, it will make a bit of a difference when this interview took place. If it took place before she and Alex got back and vacationed in Mauritius, then her comments about dating several people could sound like a woman who broke up with her boyfriend and is at loose ends. If the interview took place after she and Alex were in Mauritius, then her comments will seem a bit more questionable.


----------



## jooa

StarrLady said:


> For me, it will make a bit of a difference when this interview took place. If it took place before she and Alex got back and vacationed in Mauritius, then her comments about dating several people could sound like a woman who broke up with her boyfriend and is at loose ends. If the interview took place after she and Alex were in Mauritius, then her comments will seem a bit more questionable.


On instagram you can see a short film from her photoshoot and you can find that it all took place in the middle of November 2017.


----------



## StarrLady

jooa said:


> On instagram you can see a short film from her photoshoot and you can find that it all took place in the middle of November 2017.


Thank you, for that info.
The fact that she made these comments before they got back and vacationed in Mauritius, puts the comments in a more palatable perspective, for me. And the fact that she speaks highly of Alex, even though he was still her ex then.


----------



## betheunicorn

Aren't Satellite awards on this Sunday?


----------



## StarrLady

betheunicorn said:


> Aren't Satellite awards on this Sunday?


Yes, they take place on February 11.

Do a lot of actors attend this? I wonder if Alex will attend?


----------



## betheunicorn

Yet another award sweep for him, I say!


----------



## VEGASTAR

IT LOOKS LIKE ALEX HAS AN INTERVIEW COMMING UP IN MARCH ISSUE OF ELLE UK.

The magazine has a summary of 11 topics from the March issue and Alex's interview is summarized at number 8. Apparently he is a *self-confessed woman's man!*
 

http://www.elleuk.com/life-and-culture/culture/articles/a41446/march-elle-2018/

*March Elle Is Here, And It's A Big Fashion Special*

*11 of the best things in ELLE's latest March issue, including Oscar favourite Margot Robbie on the cover, the women in Hollywood calling #TimesUp, and why it might be finally time to break-up with your phone.*







BY LENA DE CASPARIS
FEB 6, 2018

ELLE's March issue hits the newsstand today. Here are just a few of the highlights;
.......

*8. We talk to man of the moment Alexander Skarsgård.* From torso-bursting Tarzan to Nicole Kidman's manipulative on-screen husband in _Big Little Lies_ and this season's biggest Netflix show _Mute_, Alexander Skarsgård is having the professional time of his life. In this month's ELLE he tells writer Stephanie Rafanelli that he is a self-confessed woman's man. The feeling is entirely mutual.


----------



## LizzardGirl

What is a ‘self confessed woman’s man’.....specifically?   I have not heard this term before?


----------



## LizzardGirl

I have to admit Alexa’s expressed glee at being able to date multiple men at the same time makes me feel somehow uncomfortable about her.....or maybe just not able to relate...Her comments about him were nice....but doesn’t he HATE his relationship being discussed in the media?

If he has an interviewer go that way with questioning he refuses to go along....He just seems to prefer it not talked about.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Yes, they take place on February 11.
> 
> Do a lot of actors attend this? I wonder if Alex will attend?



I'd be surprised if he were to attend, it's a minor awards show and he's in London.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd be surprised if he were to attend, it's a minor awards show and he's in London.


Yes, that's what I figured too.


----------



## VEGASTAR

.


LizzardGirl said:


> What is a ‘self confessed woman’s man’.....specifically?   I have not heard this term before?



I haven't heard it either. I have heard of self-confessed killer, a self-confessed gambler/alcoholic/liar etc.... 

In a more positive example a self-confessed romantic?... but even then being a romantic is considered something to be ashamed of or bad.. hence the confession.

If I had to come up with an explanation in a positive sence, all I can think of is that maybe the interviewer jokingly asked him why he was taking Jack Mcbrayer as his date to the awards (which did make the news) so he jokingly replied " I am a self confessed woman's man"???? This is all I could come up with.. 

But even then the next sentence which seems to have been said by the interviewer is "The feeling is entirely mutual" This also doesn't make sence to me. 

If anybody understands any of this, please do tell us


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> .
> 
> 
> I haven't heard it either. I have heard of self-confessed killer, a self-confessed gambler/alcoholic/liar etc....
> 
> In a more positive example a self-confessed romantic?... but even then being a romantic is considered something to be ashamed of or bad.. hence the confession.
> 
> If I had to come up with an explanation in a positive sence, all I can think of is that maybe the interviewer jokingly asked him why he was taking Jack Mcbrayer as his date to the awards (which did make the news) so he jokingly replied " I am a self confessed woman's man"???? This is all I could come up with..
> 
> But even then the next sentence which seems to have been said by the interviewer is "The feeling is entirely mutual" This also doesn't make sence to me.
> 
> If anybody understands any of this, please do tell us


A "woman's man" is a man who has an appreciation and love for women. He tends to be popular with women and is at ease with women. Women appreciate these men and there is more equality in their relationships. So being a "self-confessed woman's man" means that a man is saying that he appreciates and loves women, gets along well with women and supports women.

The interviewer is saying that women appreciate and love Alex right back! (It's mutual.)


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> A "woman's man" is a man who has an appreciation and love for women. He tends to be popular with women and is at ease with women. Women appreciate these men and there is more equality in their relationships. So being a "self-confessed woman's man" means that a man is saying that he appreciates and loves women, gets along well with women and is supportive of women's rights.
> 
> The interviewer is saying that women appreciate and love Alex right back!



A woman's man definition exists just the way you said it yes. But when you add self confessed in front if it, the whol e term "self-confessed woman's man" doesn't seem to exist. If it does, i could not find it. Can you please share a link to this description to the whole phrase?  The term "self-confessed ..." definition according to online cambridge dictionary is;
*self-confessed*

admitting to having acharacteristic that isconsidered to be bad or notacceptable:

New evidence from a self-confessed liar was not enough to justify a retrial.
a self-confessed gambler/alcoholic
https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/dictionary.cambridge.org/amp/english/self-confessed

Since being a women's man is a positive thing, it doesn't fit to be a term to follow self-confessing .... as described above. 
So I assumed Alex made it up as joke!. Is your explanation your own interpretation? If not can you please share the link of description to the whole phrase because it doesn't come up when i google it or in any of the dictionaries that i posess.


----------



## Santress

From the upcoming *Elle* UK (March 2018) article:

*Alexander Skarsgard Recognizes the 'Disgusting' Gender Bias in the Film Industry*

Alexander Skarsgard is opening up about the gender bias in the film industry and how it’s not just a problem in Hollywood.

“There is a double standard [in the film industry]. I notice that with actress friends of mine. And it’s disgusting,” the 41-year-old actor said in a new interview with Elle UK.

“It’s not a problem that’s specific to Hollywood. I think you see this in many professions, where men in power think they’re entitled. So these women are very brave to talk about it, and I do believe it will fundamentally change things,” Alex added.

The Big Little Lies actor also opened up about being a feminist.

“I’m 100 percent feminist. Sweden is very progressive. In terms of equal rights, I think it’s ahead of most countries,” he said.

http://www.justjared.com/2018/02/06...-disgusting-gender-bias-in-the-film-industry/

A little more from *E!*:



The Golden Globe winner also spoke candidly about growing up in the spotlight. He began acting at the age of 13, and is actor Stellan Skarsgård's eldest son. "To have people talk about you and say, 'Well this is who Alex is…" when I had no idea myself, it just f--ked with my self-confidence," Alexander explained.

"Because if a girl looked at me or seemed interested," he added, "I thought she was only interested because she had seen me in the movie. It made me feel worthless. I wanted girls in school to like me because I was funny or cute or interesting—that's what you want isn't it? When you're 13? And I guess when you're 40 as well…"

http://www.eonline.com/news/912135/...e-s-a-disgusting-double-standard-in-hollywood


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> A woman's man definition exists just the way you said it yes. But when you add self confessed in front if it, the whol e term "self-confessed woman's man" doesn't seem to exist. If it does, i could not find it. Can you please share a link to this description to the whole phrase?  The term "self-confessed ..." definition according to online cambridge dictionary is;
> *self-confessed*
> 
> admitting to having acharacteristic that isconsidered to be bad or notacceptable:
> 
> New evidence from a self-confessed liar was not enough to justify a retrial.
> a self-confessed gambler/alcoholic
> https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/dictionary.cambridge.org/amp/english/self-confessed
> 
> Since being a women's man is a positive thing, it doesn't fit to be a term to follow self-confessing .... as described above.
> So I assumed Alex made it up as joke!. Is your explanation your own interpretation? If not can you please share the link of description to the whole phrase because it doesn't come up when i google it or in any of the dictionaries that i posess.


"Woman's man" is an expression which I explained above. The self-confessed part just means that he said it about himself.


----------



## LizzardGirl

Is it kinda like a ladies man (play swanky music)......because he is stating it’s a confession....


----------



## LizzardGirl

So he’s confessing he’s a ladies man.....and she’s confessing she likes dating multiple men......Hmmmmmmmmm.  I see how this might work out for them


----------



## callan23

Santress said:


> From the upcoming *Elle* UK (March 2018) article:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard Recognizes the 'Disgusting' Gender Bias in the Film Industry*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is opening up about the gender bias in the film industry and how it’s not just a problem in Hollywood.
> 
> “There is a double standard [in the film industry]. I notice that with actress friends of mine. And it’s disgusting,” the 41-year-old actor said in a new interview with Elle UK.
> 
> “It’s not a problem that’s specific to Hollywood. I think you see this in many professions, where men in power think they’re entitled. So these women are very brave to talk about it, and I do believe it will fundamentally change things,” Alex added.
> 
> The Big Little Lies actor also opened up about being a feminist.
> 
> “I’m 100 percent feminist. Sweden is very progressive. In terms of equal rights, I think it’s ahead of most countries,” he said.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2018/02/06...-disgusting-gender-bias-in-the-film-industry/
> 
> A little more from *E!*:
> 
> 
> 
> The Golden Globe winner also spoke candidly about growing up in the spotlight. He began acting at the age of 13, and is actor Stellan Skarsgård's eldest son. "To have people talk about you and say, 'Well this is who Alex is…" when I had no idea myself, it just f--ked with my self-confidence," Alexander explained.
> 
> "Because if a girl looked at me or seemed interested," he added, "I thought she was only interested because she had seen me in the movie. It made me feel worthless. I wanted girls in school to like me because I was funny or cute or interesting—that's what you want isn't it? When you're 13? And I guess when you're 40 as well…"
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/912135/...e-s-a-disgusting-double-standard-in-hollywood



it would have been nice *and easier to beiveve this about him if he had bothered to even mention this in at least ONE of his four acceptance speeches for playing rapist/abuser. this rings a little hollow to me. i'm sure he's a nice guy and does believe in equality but its not so big on his radar when he has the perfect opportunity to even make one statement at those award shows but doesn't. not cool


----------



## loujono

MooCowmoo said:


> Shame this didn't come out a few days ago, Alex could have read it on their tube journey [emoji23]


----------



## audiogirl

callan23 said:


> it would have been nice *and easier to beiveve this about him if he had bothered to even mention this in at least ONE of his four acceptance speeches for playing rapist/abuser. this rings a little hollow to me. i'm sure he's a nice guy and does believe in equality but its not so big on his radar when he has the perfect opportunity to even make one statement at those award shows but doesn't. not cool


He was so surprised he barely remembered his own name when he accepted his awards.

I think it's too damn bad he didn't meet other people's requurements for his acceptance speeches. I wonder how much time needs to pass for people to move on to other pointless complaints..


----------



## betheunicorn

loujono said:


>


I know I'm new, but I got to say, I love Moo's sense of humor, too! Where are you Moo?
Seriously, though, I don't think he minds. If he honestly does not believe in monogamy as he has claimed, that is. Many people don't. Like I've said before in my life "Hey, bring on the competition, dare you!". Love the dare game. For some, the below-the-waist area is veeeeery important to forsake. They keep on talking about it and act on it whenever. It filters all their thoughts and actions. Well, time to put your fist in your mouth. 
Yet I think it is a matter of not taking yourself too seriously (clouds your judgment), or plain making noise for people to bite since that's the level of discussion you credit your listeners with (that says a lot!). Maybe people who declare their polygamy are plain scared ****less to commit, afraid of heartache, which feels truer than anything else most of the times. And I would be, too, if in her shoes last summer. She feels to me as if ruined emotionally. If she had it coming it's a different story. If you let pr and IG in your bed during awards, you can't avoid that. And that applies to everyone. Maybe she'll get compensated on Satellites' red carpet. If that's compensation. Still, I feel you become irrelevant that way. I prefer to hear about creative things. Returning to what you credit your listeners with. And making yourself relative to.


----------



## betheunicorn

As for the gender bias: It’s everywhere. I’m working in construction and I’ve dealt with it. ON time. Not 15 years later. Never happened again, people of power get the gist once they see your take on it. But you have to respond. AT the time. I think the real change is not the one shouted in the papers, or marches, or IG, or Twitter, or whatever else medium used to promote the promoter a little bit, too. My skin shivers when people take victims’ pain and make it a flag. The real change is when you see corporate boards equally made up of men and women; when you see fathers staying home (paternal leave) to raise newborns, while the mom can support her work, and also share the family work as if they’re part of the family (isn’t that what it is? Team?); when you see women elected in high places (which is happening all the more often). To have someone on a podium accepting an award and literally stand on abuse, while also shouts “abuse”, is not my idea of supporting abuse victims. It was smart of him not to do that.


----------



## Santress

Here is the full *Elle* UK (March 2018) interview via The Library:






*BIG LITTLE HIGHS*

By *Stephanie Rafanelli*

FROM A TORSO-BURSTING TARZAN TO NICOLE KIDMAN’S MANIPULATIVE ON-SCREEN HUSBAND, ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD IS HAVING THE PROFESSIONAL TIME OF HIS LIFE. AS HE TELLS STEPHANIE RAFANELLI, HE IS A SELF-CONFESSED WOMAN’S MAN. AND, IT SEEMS, THE FEELING IS ENTIRELY MUTUAL

DURING THE SHOOT for Duncan Jones’ new noir sci-fi _Mute_, filmed in Berlin at the end of 2016, Alexander Skarsgård sampled the city’s smorgasbord of nightlife, often with his co-stars Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux. ‘One of the best ones was a hot chocolate rave at three o’clock on a Sunday afternoon,’ he tells me, rhythmically flashing his eyes wider, as if to the pulse of strobe lights (this is just one of his eccentric tics). ‘To get in, you first had to be “cleansed” by this woman with a feather… It was in some industrial warehouse – the only thing they served was hot chocolate, and there were five-year-old kids and their grandmothers on the dance floor. I was like, “Wow, this is totally crazy. I’ve never experienced anything like this before.”’

    It is not easy to elicit a ‘wow’ from Skarsgård. As the eldest of eight children born to Swedish hippies – his father is actor Stellan Skarsgård, the esteemed muse of arthouse director Lars Von Trier, while his younger brothers Gustaf, Bill and Valter are all rising screen stars – he has seen a few ‘crazy’ things in his 41 years. But he has cause for exclamation of late. His most recent wow moment was a kiss from Dolly Parton – to date, ‘the best kiss of my life’. This took place at last year’s Emmys, when she and her co-stars in his favourite girl-power film _9 To 5_, Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda, presented him with the Best Supporting Actor award for his turn as Nicole Kidman’s abusive husband in HBO’s eight-time Emmy Award-winning _Big Little Lies_. ‘It’s such a girl-power story,’ he raves. Skarsgård flew into LA from a shoot in Spain for the awards and a welcome reunion with the female-dominated cast, including Kidman and Reese Witherspoon, who also executive produced the series. ‘It was just an incredible gang of women, who are not only supremely talented, but the loveliest people you’ll ever meet. I was part of that girl gang and it was extraordinary.’

     Who wouldn’t want Skarsgård as an honorary member of their girl gang? Never mind that he is Viking vertical. He seems even taller than his 6 ft. 4 inches when I meet him in a hotel room in Paris. (He conducts the interview precariously balanced on a miniature Marie Antoinette chair more suited to a garden gnome.) He could be a second row for the Stockholm Exiles rugby team, were it not for his refined features and sensitive, antifreeze-blue eyes, with the very slight squint of a man who is without his glasses. (This look, coupled with an eyebrow move, has been officially fetishised as ‘The Skarsbrow’.) Skarsgård is resolutely pro woman. ‘I’m 100 percent feminist. Sweden is very progressive. In terms of equal rights, I think it’s ahead of most countries.’

     To prove it, he went to the 2015 LA premiere of _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ in Farrah Fawcett-style drag, to celebrate the film’s all-female visionaries:  director Marielle Heller and graphic-novelist Phoebe Gloeckner. In the film, he played the affable moustachioed loser Monroe, who has a sexually explicit affair with his girlfriend’s underage daughter – another reproachable supporting male in a female-led story. And at 2017’s Emmys, Skarsgård cheered in support of Witherspoon’s rallying cry for more women’s stories to be told in Hollywood. ‘I think our society is changing and it’s fantastic that we have all these projects now where women’s voices are heard,’ he says. ‘That they’re not just actresses being hired; they are the genesis of the project. It’s them telling their stories, and I really think _Big Little Lies_ is a great example of that.'

     He is also quick to acknowledge that, when it comes to on-screen roles, there is definite gender bias in the industry. Skarsgård has appeared on our screens in 50 shades of naked – as Eric Northman in seven seasons of _True Blood_, _The Legend of Tarzan_ in 2016, and exposing his appendage in _Big Little Lies_. But flesh exposure has never limited his career. ‘There is a double standard [in the film industry]. I notice that with actress friends of mine. And it’s disgusting.’ And, as for casting-couch culture post-Harvey Weinstein, he adds, ‘It’s not a problem that is specific to Hollywood. I think you see this in many professions, where men with power think they’re entitled. So these women are very brave to talk about it, and I do believe it will fundamentally change things.’

     Skarsgård is ponderous on such disturbing matters, but when talk turns to himself, he s playful and wonderfully sarcastic; so much so that it leans towards avoidance. There is no earnest account of method preparation for his lead role in _Mute_, where he plays a mute former-Amish man working as a bartender in 2052 Berlin – a futuristic immigrant city-turned-Gomorrah where every aspect of human lives is entirely and enforcedly run by corporations. So did he stop talking for several months? ‘I never do preparation,’ he jokes. Stay silent between takes? ‘I talked a lot – and I mean a lot.’ The film was in some ways a tribute to director Jones’ late father, David Bowie, whose most creative periods were spent in Berlin with his son: ‘We definitely felt [Bowie’s] presence.’

_Mute_ juxtaposes futuristic Berlin – full of drone-flown ethnic takeaways, cyber-brothels and sexbots – with the spartan, anti-technological existence of the Amish. Skarsgård can certainly see the appeal of the latter. He doesn’t really partake in the social media world. ‘Sometimes, I think it’s good to be bored, because that’s when your mind wanders; creativity is born that way. But we don’t allow for those moments anymore, because if there are three seconds of downtime, you are on your phone or you’re checking your Insta-feed or Twitter.’

    Skarsgård grew up in the then working class, now gentrified, hip district of SoFo (that’s ‘south of Folkungagatan’) in Stockholm. His mother was a doctor and his father, Stellan, worked with legendary director Ingmar Bergman at Stockholm’s Royal National Theatre. ‘It was more like a commune – very artistic, very hippy. Our apartment was a social hub in south Stockholm. Lots of Dad’s friends were actors, musicians, painters or intellectuals; left-wing, anarchistic. My dad was either naked or in something free-flowing.’

     By the age of 13, Alexander had landed a lead role in a Swedish TV show, which made him famous in his own right. ‘To have people talk about you and say,“Well, this is who Alex is…” when I had no idea myself, it just ****ed with my self-confidence. Because if a girl looked at me or seemed interested, I thought she was only interested because she had seen me in the movie. It made me feel worthless. I wanted girls in school to like me because I was funny or cute or interesting – that’s what you want, isn’t it? When you’re 13? And I guess when you’re 40 as well…’ He lets out a wry laugh.

     A fascination with British culture – ‘I grew up watching Alan Partridge religiously’ – brought him to the UK for a year-long stint studying English at Leeds Metropolitan University. When I ask if he has a penchant for funny British girls (he dated Alexa Chung for two years), he sidesteps my question: ‘British humour is the best. Brits are very dry, sarcastic and self-deprecating.’ It was at Leeds that he took up acting again, having quit in his late teens, and went on to study first at the Marymount Manhattan College in New York, then moving to LA.

     Apart from his three-minute wonder turn as Scandi model Meekus in _Zoolander_ in 2001, it took him another seven years to get his big break – in 2008, with a key role in HBO’s Iraq War series _Generation Kill_. This was soon followed by vampire drama _True Blood_. _The Legend of Tarzan_ was Skarsgård’s first big-budget movie, and it necessitated 9 months of intense monastic living. ‘A part of me was miserable on a Saturday night, knowing my friends were out having a good time and I was at home eating broccoli about to go to the gym. But in a sadistic way, I really embraced the challenge.’ When he wrapped the _Tarzan_ shoot at Leavesden Studios in Hertfordshire, he took a car from Watford straight to his dad’s rental flat in east London: ‘I spent three days on his couch with a funnel in my mouth being fed bone marrow and wine.’

     Due to a back-to-back film schedule that meant he would be on the road for seven months, Skarsgård recently gave up his New York apartment of two years. For now, he’s living out of a single suitcase. ‘It makes you think about overconsumption. Because, if it doesn’t fit in the suitcase, I can’t get it.’ He has also shot _The Aftermath_ in Hamburg, a post-World War II film opposite Keira Knightley, as well as _Hold the Dark_, about a wolf hunter in the Alaskan wilderness (the actor is environmentally conscious and recently went to Greenland with Greenpeace). With five more projects in the pipeline, including tech-trader drama _The Hummingbird Project_, for which he’s been sporting a ‘spectacular’ monk-like hair cut – ‘I have an inclination that I’ve lost a lot of my fans’ – there is no sign of Alexander Skarsgård unpacking just yet.

_Mute_ launches on Netflix this month

Sources:  The Library's digital scans & transcription from *Elle UK* (March 2018),

Photographs: *Justin R Campbell*/Contour by Getty Images, Collage by *PATRICK WAUGH*


----------



## betheunicorn

"Self-confessed woman's man": best thing you can say when talking to Elle.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> A...; when you see women elected in high places (which is happening all the more often).* To have someone on a podium accepting an award and literally stand on abuse, while also shouts “abuse”, is not my idea of supporting abuse victims. It was smart of him not to do that*.



If he'd said something, and it came out looking stupid, he'd have been criticized. Most people are not eloquent awards speech givers, and I'd much rather he did what he did, which was keeping thanking the women of BLL who helped bring it together.



Santress said:


> Here is the full *Elle* UK (March 2018) interview via The Library:
> 
> View attachment 3959939
> View attachment 3959940
> View attachment 3959941
> 
> 
> *BIG LITTLE HIGHS*
> 
> By *Stephanie Rafanelli*
> 
> FROM A TORSO-BURSTING TARZAN TO NICOLE KIDMAN’S MANIPULATIVE ON-SCREEN HUSBAND, ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD IS HAVING THE PROFESSIONAL TIME OF HIS LIFE. AS HE TELLS STEPHANIE RAFANELLI, HE IS A SELF-CONFESSED WOMAN’S MAN. AND, IT SEEMS, THE FEELING IS ENTIRELY MUTUAL
> 
> DURING THE SHOOT for Duncan Jones’ new noir sci-fi _Mute_, filmed in Berlin at the end of 2016, Alexander Skarsgård sampled the city’s smorgasbord of nightlife, often with his co-stars Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux. ‘One of the best ones was a hot chocolate rave at three o’clock on a Sunday afternoon,’ he tells me, rhythmically flashing his eyes wider, as if to the pulse of strobe lights (this is just one of his eccentric tics). ‘To get in, you first had to be “cleansed” by this woman with a feather… It was in some industrial warehouse – the only thing they served was hot chocolate, and there were five-year-old kids and their grandmothers on the dance floor. I was like, “Wow, this is totally crazy. I’ve never experienced anything like this before.”’
> 
> It is not easy to elicit a ‘wow’ from Skarsgård. As the eldest of eight children born to Swedish hippies – his father is actor Stellan Skarsgård, the esteemed muse of arthouse director Lars Von Trier, while his younger brothers Gustaf, Bill and Valter are all rising screen stars – he has seen a few ‘crazy’ things in his 41 years. But he has cause for exclamation of late. His most recent wow moment was a kiss from Dolly Parton – to date, ‘the best kiss of my life’. This took place at last year’s Emmys, when she and her co-stars in his favourite girl-power film _9 To 5_, Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda, presented him with the Best Supporting Actor award for his turn as Nicole Kidman’s abusive husband in HBO’s eight-time Emmy Award-winning _Big Little Lies_. ‘It’s such a girl-power story,’ he raves. Skarsgård flew into LA from a shoot in Spain for the awards and a welcome reunion with the female-dominated cast, including Kidman and Reese Witherspoon, who also executive produced the series. ‘It was just an incredible gang of women, who are not only supremely talented, but the loveliest people you’ll ever meet. I was part of that girl gang and it was extraordinary.’
> 
> Who wouldn’t want Skarsgård as an honorary member of their girl gang? Never mind that he is Viking vertical. He seems even taller than his 6 ft. 4 inches when I meet him in a hotel room in Paris. (He conducts the interview precariously balanced on a miniature Marie Antoinette chair more suited to a garden gnome.) He could be a second row for the Stockholm Exiles rugby team, were it not for his refined features and sensitive, antifreeze-blue eyes, with the very slight squint of a man who is without his glasses. (This look, coupled with an eyebrow move, has been officially fetishised as ‘The Skarsbrow’.) Skarsgård is resolutely pro woman. ‘I’m 100 percent feminist. Sweden is very progressive. In terms of equal rights, I think it’s ahead of most countries.’
> 
> To prove it, he went to the 2015 LA premiere of _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ in Farrah Fawcett-style drag, to celebrate the film’s all-female visionaries:  director Marielle Heller and graphic-novelist Phoebe Gloeckner. In the film, he played the affable moustachioed loser Monroe, who has a sexually explicit affair with his girlfriend’s underage daughter – another reproachable supporting male in a female-led story. And at 2017’s Emmys, Skarsgård cheered in support of Witherspoon’s rallying cry for more women’s stories to be told in Hollywood. ‘I think our society is changing and it’s fantastic that we have all these projects now where women’s voices are heard,’ he says. ‘That they’re not just actresses being hired; they are the genesis of the project. It’s them telling their stories, and I really think _Big Little Lies_ is a great example of that.'
> 
> He is also quick to acknowledge that, when it comes to on-screen roles, there is definite gender bias in the industry. Skarsgård has appeared on our screens in 50 shades of naked – as Eric Northman in seven seasons of _True Blood_, _The Legend of Tarzan_ in 2016, and exposing his appendage in _Big Little Lies_. But flesh exposure has never limited his career. ‘There is a double standard [in the film industry]. I notice that with actress friends of mine. And it’s disgusting.’ And, as for casting-couch culture post-Harvey Weinstein, he adds, ‘It’s not a problem that is specific to Hollywood. I think you see this in many professions, where men with power think they’re entitled. So these women are very brave to talk about it, and I do believe it will fundamentally change things.’
> 
> Skarsgård is ponderous on such disturbing matters, but when talk turns to himself, he s playful and wonderfully sarcastic; so much so that it leans towards avoidance. There is no earnest account of method preparation for his lead role in _Mute_, where he plays a mute former-Amish man working as a bartender in 2052 Berlin – a futuristic immigrant city-turned-Gomorrah where every aspect of human lives is entirely and enforcedly run by corporations. So did he stop talking for several months? ‘I never do preparation,’ he jokes. Stay silent between takes? ‘I talked a lot – and I mean a lot.’ The film was in some ways a tribute to director Jones’ late father, David Bowie, whose most creative periods were spent in Berlin with his son: ‘We definitely felt [Bowie’s] presence.’
> 
> 
> A fascination with British culture – ‘I grew up watching Alan Partridge religiously’ – brought him to the UK for a year-long stint studying English at Leeds Metropolitan University. When I ask if he has a penchant for funny British girls (he dated Alexa Chung for two years), he sidesteps my question: ‘British humour is the best. Brits are very dry, sarcastic and self-deprecating.’ It was at Leeds that he took up acting again, having quit in his late teens, and went on to study first at the Marymount Manhattan College in New York, then moving to LA.
> ...
> Due to a back-to-back film schedule that meant he would be on the road for seven months, Skarsgård recently gave up his New York apartment of two years. For now, he’s living out of a single suitcase. ‘It makes you think about overconsumption. Because, if it doesn’t fit in the suitcase, I can’t get it.’ He has also shot _The Aftermath_ in Hamburg, a post-World War II film opposite Keira Knightley, as well as _Hold the Dark_, about a wolf hunter in the Alaskan wilderness (the actor is environmentally conscious and recently went to Greenland with Greenpeace). With five more projects in the pipeline, including tech-trader drama _The Hummingbird Project_, for which he’s been sporting a ‘spectacular’ monk-like hair cut – ‘I have an inclination that I’ve lost a lot of my fans’ – there is no sign of Alexander Skarsgård unpacking just yet.
> 
> _Mute_ launches on Netflix this month
> 
> Sources:  The Library's digital scans & transcription from *Elle UK* (March 2018),
> 
> Photographs: *Justin R Campbell*/Contour by Getty Images, Collage by *PATRICK WAUGH*



So he was interviewed in Paris, apparently around the time of filming THP, since he mentions the haircut? And the Weinstein stuff. So now I'm curious as to when exactly he did this interview.
And the hot chocolate thing in Berlin sounds like fun.


----------



## waterlilies_

He was in Paris for the Roland Garros. Then when could he be in Paris?! They could have taken a brief interview at that time and then added phrases taken here and there.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So he was interviewed in Paris, apparently around the time of filming THP, since he mentions the haircut? And the Weinstein stuff. So now I'm curious as to when exactly he did this interview.
> And the hot chocolate thing in Berlin sounds like fun.


I think that it had to be after THP. She didn't mentioned it at all when she described him but when he was in Paris I have no idea. I think the moment which fits best is after he came back to Europe before Christmas ... but during this period the interviews rather aren't carried out.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I think that it had to be after THP. She didn't mentioned it at all when she described him but when he was in Paris I have no idea. I think the moment which fits best is after he came back to Europe before Christmas ... but during this period the interviews rather aren't carried out.



Yes, probably he flew from LA to Paris to Stockholm, the middle of December. Flying from Stockholm to Paris for the interview and then on to Mauritius would be much less likely.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Things always make more sence when you can read the whole article. It seems to me that Alex never actually said that he was a self-confessed woman's man. His actual words are in quotes. Such a quote doesn't exist. The rest is narrative. That phrase and the sentence that follows it about it being mutual are on the photo; seperate from the interview and seems to be a 3rd persons (the mag) interpretation of the interview between Stephanie Rafanelli and Alex.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Here is the full *Elle* UK (March 2018) interview via The Library:
> 
> View attachment 3959939
> View attachment 3959940
> View attachment 3959941
> 
> 
> *BIG LITTLE HIGHS*
> 
> By *Stephanie Rafanelli*
> 
> FROM A TORSO-BURSTING TARZAN TO NICOLE KIDMAN’S MANIPULATIVE ON-SCREEN HUSBAND, ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD IS HAVING THE PROFESSIONAL TIME OF HIS LIFE. AS HE TELLS STEPHANIE RAFANELLI, HE IS A SELF-CONFESSED WOMAN’S MAN. AND, IT SEEMS, THE FEELING IS ENTIRELY MUTUAL
> 
> DURING THE SHOOT for Duncan Jones’ new noir sci-fi _Mute_, filmed in Berlin at the end of 2016, Alexander Skarsgård sampled the city’s smorgasbord of nightlife, often with his co-stars Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux. ‘One of the best ones was a hot chocolate rave at three o’clock on a Sunday afternoon,’ he tells me, rhythmically flashing his eyes wider, as if to the pulse of strobe lights (this is just one of his eccentric tics). ‘To get in, you first had to be “cleansed” by this woman with a feather… It was in some industrial warehouse – the only thing they served was hot chocolate, and there were five-year-old kids and their grandmothers on the dance floor. I was like, “Wow, this is totally crazy. I’ve never experienced anything like this before.”’
> 
> It is not easy to elicit a ‘wow’ from Skarsgård. As the eldest of eight children born to Swedish hippies – his father is actor Stellan Skarsgård, the esteemed muse of arthouse director Lars Von Trier, while his younger brothers Gustaf, Bill and Valter are all rising screen stars – he has seen a few ‘crazy’ things in his 41 years. But he has cause for exclamation of late. His most recent wow moment was a kiss from Dolly Parton – to date, ‘the best kiss of my life’. This took place at last year’s Emmys, when she and her co-stars in his favourite girl-power film _9 To 5_, Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda, presented him with the Best Supporting Actor award for his turn as Nicole Kidman’s abusive husband in HBO’s eight-time Emmy Award-winning _Big Little Lies_. ‘It’s such a girl-power story,’ he raves. Skarsgård flew into LA from a shoot in Spain for the awards and a welcome reunion with the female-dominated cast, including Kidman and Reese Witherspoon, who also executive produced the series. ‘It was just an incredible gang of women, who are not only supremely talented, but the loveliest people you’ll ever meet. I was part of that girl gang and it was extraordinary.’
> 
> Who wouldn’t want Skarsgård as an honorary member of their girl gang? Never mind that he is Viking vertical. He seems even taller than his 6 ft. 4 inches when I meet him in a hotel room in Paris. (He conducts the interview precariously balanced on a miniature Marie Antoinette chair more suited to a garden gnome.) He could be a second row for the Stockholm Exiles rugby team, were it not for his refined features and sensitive, antifreeze-blue eyes, with the very slight squint of a man who is without his glasses. (This look, coupled with an eyebrow move, has been officially fetishised as ‘The Skarsbrow’.) Skarsgård is resolutely pro woman. ‘I’m 100 percent feminist. Sweden is very progressive. In terms of equal rights, I think it’s ahead of most countries.’
> 
> To prove it, he went to the 2015 LA premiere of _The Diary of a Teenage Girl_ in Farrah Fawcett-style drag, to celebrate the film’s all-female visionaries:  director Marielle Heller and graphic-novelist Phoebe Gloeckner. In the film, he played the affable moustachioed loser Monroe, who has a sexually explicit affair with his girlfriend’s underage daughter – another reproachable supporting male in a female-led story. And at 2017’s Emmys, Skarsgård cheered in support of Witherspoon’s rallying cry for more women’s stories to be told in Hollywood. ‘I think our society is changing and it’s fantastic that we have all these projects now where women’s voices are heard,’ he says. ‘That they’re not just actresses being hired; they are the genesis of the project. It’s them telling their stories, and I really think _Big Little Lies_ is a great example of that.'
> 
> He is also quick to acknowledge that, when it comes to on-screen roles, there is definite gender bias in the industry. Skarsgård has appeared on our screens in 50 shades of naked – as Eric Northman in seven seasons of _True Blood_, _The Legend of Tarzan_ in 2016, and exposing his appendage in _Big Little Lies_. But flesh exposure has never limited his career. ‘There is a double standard [in the film industry]. I notice that with actress friends of mine. And it’s disgusting.’ And, as for casting-couch culture post-Harvey Weinstein, he adds, ‘It’s not a problem that is specific to Hollywood. I think you see this in many professions, where men with power think they’re entitled. So these women are very brave to talk about it, and I do believe it will fundamentally change things.’
> 
> Skarsgård is ponderous on such disturbing matters, but when talk turns to himself, he s playful and wonderfully sarcastic; so much so that it leans towards avoidance. There is no earnest account of method preparation for his lead role in _Mute_, where he plays a mute former-Amish man working as a bartender in 2052 Berlin – a futuristic immigrant city-turned-Gomorrah where every aspect of human lives is entirely and enforcedly run by corporations. So did he stop talking for several months? ‘I never do preparation,’ he jokes. Stay silent between takes? ‘I talked a lot – and I mean a lot.’ The film was in some ways a tribute to director Jones’ late father, David Bowie, whose most creative periods were spent in Berlin with his son: ‘We definitely felt [Bowie’s] presence.’
> 
> _Mute_ juxtaposes futuristic Berlin – full of drone-flown ethnic takeaways, cyber-brothels and sexbots – with the spartan, anti-technological existence of the Amish. Skarsgård can certainly see the appeal of the latter. He doesn’t really partake in the social media world. ‘Sometimes, I think it’s good to be bored, because that’s when your mind wanders; creativity is born that way. But we don’t allow for those moments anymore, because if there are three seconds of downtime, you are on your phone or you’re checking your Insta-feed or Twitter.’
> 
> Skarsgård grew up in the then working class, now gentrified, hip district of SoFo (that’s ‘south of Folkungagatan’) in Stockholm. His mother was a doctor and his father, Stellan, worked with legendary director Ingmar Bergman at Stockholm’s Royal National Theatre. ‘It was more like a commune – very artistic, very hippy. Our apartment was a social hub in south Stockholm. Lots of Dad’s friends were actors, musicians, painters or intellectuals; left-wing, anarchistic. My dad was either naked or in something free-flowing.’
> 
> By the age of 13, Alexander had landed a lead role in a Swedish TV show, which made him famous in his own right. ‘To have people talk about you and say,“Well, this is who Alex is…” when I had no idea myself, it just ****ed with my self-confidence. Because if a girl looked at me or seemed interested, I thought she was only interested because she had seen me in the movie. It made me feel worthless. I wanted girls in school to like me because I was funny or cute or interesting – that’s what you want, isn’t it? When you’re 13? And I guess when you’re 40 as well…’ He lets out a wry laugh.
> 
> A fascination with British culture – ‘I grew up watching Alan Partridge religiously’ – brought him to the UK for a year-long stint studying English at Leeds Metropolitan University. When I ask if he has a penchant for funny British girls (he dated Alexa Chung for two years), he sidesteps my question: ‘British humour is the best. Brits are very dry, sarcastic and self-deprecating.’ It was at Leeds that he took up acting again, having quit in his late teens, and went on to study first at the Marymount Manhattan College in New York, then moving to LA.
> 
> Apart from his three-minute wonder turn as Scandi model Meekus in _Zoolander_ in 2001, it took him another seven years to get his big break – in 2008, with a key role in HBO’s Iraq War series _Generation Kill_. This was soon followed by vampire drama _True Blood_. _The Legend of Tarzan_ was Skarsgård’s first big-budget movie, and it necessitated 9 months of intense monastic living. ‘A part of me was miserable on a Saturday night, knowing my friends were out having a good time and I was at home eating broccoli about to go to the gym. But in a sadistic way, I really embraced the challenge.’ When he wrapped the _Tarzan_ shoot at Leavesden Studios in Hertfordshire, he took a car from Watford straight to his dad’s rental flat in east London: ‘I spent three days on his couch with a funnel in my mouth being fed bone marrow and wine.
> 
> Photographs: *Justin R Campbell*/Contour by Getty Images, Collage by *PATRICK WAUGH*


Love all the descriptions of him ... the eyes, skarsbrow someone was smitten I’d say


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If he'd said something, and it came out looking stupid, he'd have been criticized. Most people are not eloquent awards speech givers, and I'd much rather he did what he did, which was keeping thanking the women of BLL who helped bring it together.
> 
> 
> 
> So he was interviewed in Paris, apparently around the time of filming THP, since he mentions the haircut? And the Weinstein stuff. So now I'm curious as to when exactly he did this interview.
> And the hot chocolate thing in Berlin sounds like fun.


He’s damned if he did damned if he didn’t - when I’m standing in front of 100s people and being beamed around the world I’d struggle to string two words together let alone do a superb speech on such a serious and important matter - it definitely wouldn’t have been because he didn’t care - I loved goofy Alex speeches


----------



## ellasam

betheunicorn said:


> I know I'm new, but I got to say, I love Moo's sense of humor, too! Where are you Moo?
> Seriously, though, I don't think he minds. If he honestly does not believe in monogamy as he has claimed, that is. Many people don't. Like I've said before in my life "Hey, bring on the competition, dare you!". Love the dare game. For some, the below-the-waist area is veeeeery important to forsake. They keep on talking about it and act on it whenever. It filters all their thoughts and actions. Well, time to put your fist in your mouth.
> Yet I think it is a matter of not taking yourself too seriously (clouds your judgment), or plain making noise for people to bite since that's the level of discussion you credit your listeners with (that says a lot!). Maybe people who declare their polygamy are plain scared ****less to commit, afraid of heartache, which feels truer than anything else most of the times. And I would be, too, if in her shoes last summer. She feels to me as if ruined emotionally. If she had it coming it's a different story. If you let pr and IG in your bed during awards, you can't avoid that. And that applies to everyone. Maybe she'll get compensated on Satellites' red carpet. If that's compensation. Still, I feel you become irrelevant that way. I prefer to hear about creative things. Returning to what you credit your listeners with. And making yourself relative to.


Enjoyed your comments!! I think he is terrified of commitment, he has said in many interviews he’s a one woman man, never cheats etc.None of his relationships go,past 2 1/2 years . But who knows!!!


----------



## betheunicorn

loujono said:


> Love all the descriptions of him ... the eyes, skarsbrow someone was smitten I’d say


That's his fault. He forgot the Skars' effect "on" during the interview! Happens every time.  Yet it'd be nice for once for a journalist to challenge him, besides the always-there-personal-life hint, or the drag appearance. Like, what kind of role he thinks is missing from his belt? Or what does he read now? Or which film he would not have done, had he had the chance? Would he see himself in a specific historic era film? Think I got all talky again.


----------



## SWlife

betheunicorn said:


> That's his fault. He forgot the Skars' effect "on" during the interview! Happens every time.  Yet it'd be nice for once for a journalist to challenge him, besides the always-there-personal-life hint, or the drag appearance. Like, what kind of role he thinks is missing from his belt? Or what does he read now? Or which film he would not have done, had he had the chance? Would he see himself in a specific historic era film? Think I got all talky again.



You’re not talky at all- I like the questions you raise! [emoji41]


----------



## betheunicorn

ellasam said:


> Enjoyed your comments!! I think he is terrified of commitment, he has said in many interviews he’s a one woman man, never cheats etc.None of his relationships go,past 2 1/2 years . But who knows!!!


Ooh, he'll pull a "Clooney" at 53! Just has to remember to freeze stuff because they stop working. Both in men and women as recent research shows! ***t, think I really overdid it now...


----------



## ellasam

betheunicorn said:


> Ooh, he'll pull a "Clooney" at 53! Just has to remember to freeze stuff because they stop working. Both in men and women as recent research shows! ***t, think I really overdid it now...


You need to interview him, great questions! Though I’m sure his publicist told her what she can ask and can’t ask.


----------



## Kitkath70

He has a lot of kids out there. He just doesn’t know it yet.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> That's his fault. He forgot the Skars' effect "on" during the interview! Happens every time.  Yet it'd be nice for once for a journalist to challenge him, besides the always-there-personal-life hint, or the drag appearance. Like, what kind of role he thinks is missing from his belt? Or what does he read now? Or which film he would not have done, had he had the chance? Would he see himself in a specific historic era film? Think I got all talky again.



There are many times when I think fans would ask more questions like these, not necessarily 'private' stuff, but more wide ranging than he normally gets: what do you read, what are listening too, etc. He's had some good interviewers that do this, but not often.
Of course, that could get creepy, too!
But sometimes it works, I think one of the interviews from the Edinburgh film fest had some fan questions and they asked about Cut Copy's latest music, etc.


----------



## Kitkath70

Asking what he’s currently listening too or reading would be great.  I wish they’d ask him more about his love of adventure and traveling around the world.  Like if he could go anywhere in the world tomorrow, where would he go? Or where is his favorite place to visit. I swear someone at the Travel channel needs to grab him and do a travel show with him as host/ travel guide.


----------



## betheunicorn

You should not tempt me. "Name four films you like rewatching and four upcoming you like to watch. Name four places you dream of visiting and four books you read recently. Would you like to script, direct, produce and act on the same film? Do you have such a subject lurking in your head? Name four actors you absolutely need to work with at least once in your life. Would you like to present documentaries for History Channel? Have you tried scuba-diving and bungee jumping? Were you ever lost in the ocean? How long can you hold your breath? Which new language would you like to learn? What is your biggest fear?". How creepy is that?  Ohhh, fear not. I'm curious with everything!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

This isn't an Alex interview, but it's a good interview with Duncan Jones about Mute:
*Duncan Jones On ‘Mute’ And Where To Go Next After A Couple Of ‘Crappy’ Years*
MIKE RYAN

SENIOR ENTERTAINMENT WRITER
02.07.18
...
Having seen _Mute_, it now makes a lot more sense why it was so hard for Jones to get this film made, even with a pedigree that includes the beloved _Moon_ and the crowd-pleasing _Source Code_. Set in the same universe as _Moon_, _Mute_ is not a traditional film in any sense of the word and it’s certainly a story traditional studios aren’t going to jump at the chance of making. (To sum _Mute_ up in one word, it’s insane.) We often hear filmmakers say things like they had no options other than to make their movie, or sell their movie, to a streaming service – but in the case of _Mute_, Jones is emphatic that without Netflix, _Mute_ would, frankly, never exist. But with a beautiful looking sci-fi film like _Mute_ as a Netflix exclusive, it truly feels like the end of _something_ and the beginning of _somethingelse._ It would kind of be like if _The Fifth Element_ had just never been in theaters.

On the surface, _Mute_ shares some aesthetics with the original _Blade Runner_, but that’s about as far as that comparison goes. _Mute_ has more in common with Robert Altman’s _M*A*S*H_. (Yes, really.) Alexander Skarsgård plays Leo, a bartender in futuristic Berlin who lost his ability to talk after a graphic boating accident as a child. Leo is looking for his missing girlfriend (Seyneb Saleh), and along the way interacting with every rogue in Berlin’s underground crime world. This includes two wisecracking, Hawaiian shirt-wearing American doctors – Cactus (Paul Rudd) and Duck (Justin Theroux) – who are pretty obviously influenced by Hawkeye Pierce and Trapper John from Altman’s _M*A*S*H_. But instead of saving lives in Korea, these two perform underground, black market surgeries and the occasional torture.
...
I saw _Mute_ in a theater, but most people won’t. With this movie, it really feels like the end of something and the beginning of something. It would be kind of like if _The Fifth Element_ was never in theaters.

It’s really, really hard. There used to be a time when middle-budget movies had support from the independent arms of the studios to make films in that $20 million to $40 million range. And that just disappeared. It’s gone. Dead. So, Netflix, Amazon, Apple, these places have started to pick up the slack. And I’m incredibly grateful for that because, on a creative level, it’s now an outlet for different kinds of movies to get made. So that’s a huge “pro” in the situation. The “con” is you have to play by their rules. And as much as it hurts me sometimes to think, God, there’s never going to be a big opening of this movie, we’re never going to get the chance to show it on huge screens everywhere and do that side of it. There are not even going to be DVDs or Blu-rays. So that part of it is not ideal. But the benefits: if Netflix hadn’t picked this up it wouldn’t have gotten made. That’s just the truth of the matter...
http://uproxx.com/movies/duncan-jones-mute/2/


----------



## betheunicorn

I totally relate. (In my field also) it is saddening how many beautiful ideas never get realized because of scarce budget. I am not Netflix-familiar yet. I'm kind of stubborn and I refused to subscribe so far, because it did not support my language until just recently. Can you watch the films again and again, or is it a one - time thing?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> I totally relate. (In my field also) it is saddening how many beautiful ideas never get realized because of scarce budget. I am not Netflix-familiar yet. I'm kind of stubborn and I refused to subscribe so far, because it did not support my language until just recently. Can you watch the films again and again, or is it a one - time thing?


Because it is a Netflix movie, it should always be available, since it's theirs. Unlike non-Netflix content, which they pay to air but don't own, and will not always be available.
I've avoided Netflix, for a variety of reasons, but with Alex having two upcoming movies, and their other original content, it's time to break down and subscribe.
ETA: I believe you can also download their original content to whatever device you have: computer, streaming device, etc.


----------



## betheunicorn

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Because it is a Netflix movie, it should always be available, since it's theirs. Unlike non-Netflix content, which they pay to air but don't own, and will not always be available.
> I've avoided Netflix, for a variety of reasons, but with Alex having two upcoming movies, and their other original content, it's time to break down and subscribe.


Thanks, Buckeye. Useful to know.


----------



## aerohead21

We live off of Netflix and Sling TV at my house. We use the Roku to stream. Combined, with free Google Fiber internet, we spend maybe $50 a month...not even that. It saves us so much more money over traditional cable packages. 

Now that I know Mute is a Netflix original I’m all over it!!

I think for me, I need to take Alex’s comments with a grain of salt. I think he’s trying to come across as playful and goofy, but still maintain some integrity as well. It’s a hard line in print. Sometimes goofy comes off as stupid, as we’ve seen with Alexa’s dating multiple men comment.


----------



## VEGASTAR

.....


----------



## StarrLady

betheunicorn said:


> I totally relate. (In my field also) it is saddening how many beautiful ideas never get realized because of scarce budget. I am not Netflix-familiar yet. I'm kind of stubborn and I refused to subscribe so far, because it did not support my language until just recently. Can you watch the films again and again, or is it a one - time thing?


I also found it interesting that Duncan talks about how medium-budget movies are no longer being played in the theatres. The studios are now making either big budget movies or some small budget arthouse movies because they found that medium budget movies are not that profitable (and there are small budget movies which are distributed by the independents). The problem is that many of the best movies (in the past) were the medium budget movies, movies like Tootsie and Body Heat were medium budget movies. So now we can only really get the medium budget movies on streaming companies like Netflix.


----------



## VEGASTAR

...


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> Enjoyed your comments!! I think he is terrified of commitment, he has said in many interviews he’s a one woman man, never cheats etc.None of his relationships go,past 2 1/2 years . But who knows!!!


Most relationships don't go past two years. I don't think he has any problem with commitment. He has a problem with fitting a personal life in with his career. He's very driven and prioritizes his work. You could see that in how hard he drove himself to train for Tarzan. And you only need to look at how busy he's been recently. He's working that hard because of the years before GK and TB when he couldn't get any work. HW is very fickle. I'm sure he realizes that.

I once read an interview with Michael Caine who was asked why he worked so hard. And he said he was afraid they'd stop asking him to work.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> *Most relationships don't go past two years*. I don't think he has any problem with commitment. He has a problem with fitting a personal life in with his career. He's very driven and prioritizes his work. You could see that in how hard he drove himself to train for Tarzan. And you only need to look at how busy he's been recently. He's working that hard because of the years before GK and TB when he couldn't get any work. HW is very fickle. I'm sure he realizes that.
> 
> I once read an interview with Michael Caine who was asked why he worked so hard. And he said he was afraid they'd stop asking him to work.



Huh?

Most of Alex's, maybe.


----------



## Santress

From *Duncan Jones' *twitter today (February 7, 2018):


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Most relationships don't go past two years. I don't think he has any problem with commitment. He has a problem with fitting a personal life in with his career. He's very driven and prioritizes his work. You could see that in how hard he drove himself to train for Tarzan. And you only need to look at how busy he's been recently. He's working that hard because of the years before GK and TB when he couldn't get any work. HW is very fickle. I'm sure he realizes that.
> 
> I once read an interview with Michael Caine who was asked why he worked so hard. And he said he was afraid they'd stop asking him to work.


Wow!! My relationships lasted way more than two years!!! But that’s true about his career. But if I met a man in his forties, good looking , good career, no relationship, I would ask what’s wrong with you!!! Just me!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> We live off of Netflix and Sling TV at my house. We use the Roku to stream. Combined, with *free Google Fiber internet,* we spend maybe $50 a month...not even that. It saves us so much more money over traditional cable packages.
> 
> Now that I know Mute is a Netflix original I’m all over it!!
> 
> I think for me, I need to take Alex’s comments with a grain of salt. I think he’s trying to come across as playful and goofy, but still maintain some integrity as well. It’s a hard line in print. Sometimes goofy comes off as stupid, as we’ve seen with Alexa’s dating multiple men comment.



Internet issues are part of the reason I've not gone full streaming, though I have a 1st gen Firestick, and it's been ok when I've used Prime Video.



StarrLady said:


> I also found it interesting that Duncan talks about how medium-budget movies are no longer being played in the theatres. The studios are now making either big budget movies or some small budget arthouse movies because they found that medium budget movies are not that profitable (and there are small budget movies which are distributed by the independents). The problem is that many of the best movies (in the past) were the medium budget movies, movies like Tootsie and Body Heat were medium budget movies. So now we can only really get the medium budget movies on streaming companies like Netflix.



This has been brought up in multiple articles over the last few years, there isn't a middle ground in terms of movie budgets anymore. It's either small/micro budget or big budget movies. Those 30-60 million movies, those are harder to make now. It's stupid.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Because it is a Netflix movie, it should always be available, since it's theirs. Unlike non-Netflix content, which they pay to air but don't own, and will not always be available.
> I've avoided Netflix, for a variety of reasons, but with Alex having two upcoming movies, and their other original content, it's time to break down and subscribe.
> ETA: I believe you can also download their original content to whatever device you have: computer, streaming device, etc.


I'm going to sign up too - been stalling for so long but need to see MUTE


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Wow!! My relationships lasted way more than two years!!! But that’s true about his career. But if I met a man in his forties, good looking , good career, no relationship, I would ask what’s wrong with you!!! Just me!!!!


It would be so hard to maintain relationships when career is your focus because of the industry you work in - it's not just acting but any industry although HW would certainly be much harder ..... it's hard to find balance - I am sure it's not because he is a commitment phobe but he needs to work whilst the work is there and it also comes down to finding the right partner who is happy to hang in the background whilst your focus can be somewhere else and trust you when you are off filming etc - there are so many things to consider I could never do it - I would be too insecure. I think it's great if he has found someone or will find someone who is so secure in themselves, their career and their relationship that it could last - as mentioned - maybe he'll pull a Clooney and settle down in his fifties - it's so different for guys and tbh he's only getting hotter with age!


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> It would be so hard to maintain relationships when career is your focus because of the industry you work in - it's not just acting but any industry although HW would certainly be much harder ..... it's hard to find balance - I am sure it's not because he is a commitment phobe but he needs to work whilst the work is there and it also comes down to finding the right partner who is happy to hang in the background whilst your focus can be somewhere else and trust you when you are off filming etc - there are so many things to consider I could never do it - I would be too insecure. I think it's great if he has found someone or will find someone who is so secure in themselves, their career and their relationship that it could last - as mentioned - maybe he'll pull a Clooney and settle down in his fifties - it's so different for guys and tbh he's only getting hotter with age!


True


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Most of Alex's, maybe.


Nope that's known stats (1.5 to 3 years). That's a natural breaking point. It's the place where the initial hot biochemical  passion wears off and a deeper form of interpersonal relationship needs to be there to keep it going. A lot of people marry after two to three years and 50% of marriages end in divorce.

I don't think he's commitment phobic. The best relationship example Alex grew up with was his parents 35-year marriage. Yes it did eventually end, but Alex was already an adult. So his formative experience was of a very long-term commitment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The stats that I have seen that have that outcome are talking about 20-29 year olds.


----------



## LizzardGirl

Those photographs of him for Elle are SO photoshopped that he looks ten years younger....that hasn’t even been his hairline for over five years.....why don’t they use his current image and look?  Why do they have to change him??  I would have loved to see current photos and hair....


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The stats that I have seen that have that outcome are talking about 20-29 year olds.


There's a stat for every viewpoint. I saw that stat for that 20-30 age range, and I saw that stat for the general populace. Same hormonal reason for all ages.

His problem isn't commitment or some inability to maintain relationships. It's simply lack of time since his focus is on his career. And his career puts him months away from home. He can't even maintain an apartment since he doesn't live in it enough to justify the expense. So he's technically homeless again.

Maybe he should slow down enough to put down roots. But that's really for him to decide.


----------



## skarsbabe

Just had to wade through like 12 pages of Alexa Chung to get to Alex talk! What thread is this?! 
Thanks for the updates on Mute -can't wait for it!


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> There's a stat for every viewpoint. I saw that stat for that 20-30 age range, and I saw that stat for the general populace. Same hormonal reason for all ages.
> 
> His problem isn't commitment or some inability to maintain relationships. It's simply lack of time since his focus is on his career. And his career puts him months away from home. He can't even maintain an apartment since he doesn't live in it enough to justify the expense. So he's technically homeless again.
> 
> Maybe he should slow down enough to put down roots. But that's really for him to decide.


Wait a minute..l. Did he just sell the NY apartment he just bought, the no smoking one?!?!?


----------



## audiogirl

I just read it in March issue of UK Elle.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Wait a minute..l. Did he just sell the NY apartment he just bought, the no smoking one?!?!?



 they are talking about the house he rent before start shooting in Europe. His new house was bought last year.
This is why I do think this article is not recent and mostly taken here and there. They say old stuff. And they could easily have taken phrases from old interviews or again writing what they have been told to write.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> they are talking about the house he rent before start shooting in Europe. His new house was bought last year.
> This is why I do think this article is not recent and mostly taken here and there. They say old stuff. And they could easily have taken phrases from old interviews or again writing what they have been told to write.


Thanks!! I didn’t think that made sense.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Thanks!! I didn’t think that made sense.



Not at all.
Often articles are written without having met the subject. Maybe his agent said to write it. It’s not a case “he” has said these things after being criticized for not saying at all during awards.
Besides he was in Paris last March and then in June.


----------



## audiogirl

The interview was conducted in a Paris hotel room. They spoke in person. It's a little hard to pinpoint precisely when,  but it wasn't just written without him, with them making up the whole Paris hotel scenario. No we can't know if they added anything, like the list of his projects, but it's not likely that they made up all those quotes from him referring to the Emmys and BLL and women's rights.

It's typical for mags to add background content used in interviews, but reputable mags do not make up quotes. Of course they can get them wrong.

As for the apartment, if this interview was made after the Emmys it's hard to know what to think since he shouldn't have been homeless. I actually wondered if he got rid of the apartment because the bathroom was too small for him.

I suppose they could have done followup via phone or Skype or when he was in Europe later in the year.

Btw I don't think there was any public or industry complaints about him not discussing women's rights in his acceptance speeches, so that  they'd have to fake it and add it to this interview. That's just something the usual suspects in the fandom choose to complain about when they are not complaining about myriad other "faults" of his.


----------



## waterlilies_

Because they wrote it was held in a hotel room in Paris right. Believe it or not @audiogirl. 
I don't. I really doubt he went to Paris last fall/winter. 
And the article said old things, the photo is an old one. To me it screams out lou PR. But I repeat, that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## betheunicorn

I never said I think he's afraid of commitment. Commitment does not have to include marriage. I totally understand work ethic, I apply daily his kind of work ethic in fear of not working again myself. I've ruined my personal life (and my eyes) for it. That is freelance politics, unfortunately. I just explained different scenarios why people declare polygamists. I think she has a fear of commitment, esp. after last summer and generally (i.e. dying to get married, yet attachment to the exes).
Maybe he gave up the pad and bought the townhouse. Maybe even renovating it. It stroke me as really bizarre the pr announcement on the split, together with the announcement of his IG profile, and then the pad purchase. This is private stuff. He was esp. strict on not announcing girlfriend status all these years. Only rule from publicists on interviews (three publicists, ellasam, not one). Otherwise, he is quite forward. Why announce it? He is not SM. He does not like people much. She does not either, she contempts people, but she is taking it further by making money out of followers, while truly despises them (it can be shown in her vids, interviews, in void pretentiousness, everywhere). She has lost any integrity in interviews for me, not just now, ever since 2016. Like to filter what I read. That's his affair, not anyone else's.
I think he really really subtly asked for fan help with the awards, playing it a little "single". Gives tremendous alternating emotions with his story-telling. Extremely talented. Fans responded with all their heart. So there was gold derby as an indicator to industry people. I voted for him all the way. But I would have anyway, IG or not. I had already with posts here and there about his acting, prior to his July-and-forward posting. That is sooo not enough. People are attracted to fuss, talent is not enough. He had to do it. He does not network and I so much respect him for it. So he needed a boost. I think he played more than fair, in comparison to what, say, Margot did, "fooling" around with single or married costars to get attention in the media and get known (while I believe her acting is overrated). I totally get him. And that is why he is not posting anymore. Does not need to.
I don't think she knew. You can see it through all the bitter behavior the last 6 months. The topless shoot, the consecutive exes, the pathetic gender and polygamy declarations. So now she tries to pick up the pieces with him. I say come September there is news to be announced. Or even sooner. If a big project or award is around. Or not. Maybe he is moving on. Maybe he is single. People spend time together for comfort when they really split, before the total split takes place. Not important anyway. Private.
Comes down to how much you filter what you read.
That is my take. I could be totally off and I am quite reluctant posting this. Maybe I shouldn't have. I just can't stop my brain asking questions. With everything. So don't start throwing stuff at me. Ok? It felt ********ic in this thread, is why I'm here. One way or the other, like I said, I prefer to talk about creative stuff, so I am waiting for my next Alex story-telling!


----------



## jooa

waterlilies_ said:


> To me it screams out lou PR. But I repeat, that's just my 2 cents.


For this type of magazine articles are planned and written much earlier (the cover session with Margot Robbie was made in mid-November). Certainly for the issue, which appears in early February, everything must be prepared at least a month earlier so there can be no question of damage control because all the negative articles have appeared in January.


----------



## betheunicorn

Btw, after all these new clients in this thread, myself included, Netflix should start thinking investing hard on Alex.


----------



## audiogirl

Ok so what do we have here. Fake interviews in major magazines? Major magazines are scrupulous. They won't risk either legal or reputational problems from shoddy journalism. They aren't the same as gossip rags which are known to be trash.

And fake breakups to somehow help him win awards? I've seen claims that a  relationship was fake to influence votes for them. So which is better being single or being a couple? No one voting cares one way or the other. HW relationships are pretty fluid and they know that.

He didn't announce his house purchase. It's public record. I'm sure he hates the idea his address is known.

He didn't announce his IG. It was fairly unknown for awhile. He has a good photographic eye and seemed to be sharing his pics with what started out to be a few people. Then a few fans caught on. Then other fans got obnoxious. That's why he isn't posting anymore.

I don't give a flying fig about people's opinions of Alexa. My own shift around. But if he's dating her again, it doesn't accomplish much to whine and moan about it and constantly list her faullts. It's rather tedious.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The Elle interview isn't fake. And the interviewer isn't a newbie. At all. But, it is a weird interview in that it really doesn't mention Mute, which would be the purpose of the timing of the interview, correct? Maybe she was so distracted by his 'antifreeze blue eyes' that she couldn't write a completely coherent article about him, even weeks later.  Some stuff does look 'filled in' by other articles, like the apartment bit, that looks taken from fall 2016. And not something she thought she needed to follow up with him or his PR people about. His apartment purchase made some news, but you did have to be looking for it.
As for no photo shoot, it's a short article, and not all articles need/want new photoshoots.
Not everything has to be a conspiracy theory.


----------



## betheunicorn

This is why I did not want to post my thoughts. Awaited the backlash. Work it in your mind a little bit before dismissing it. It is not that big a deal after all.
Never said fake breakup. Esp. from her point of view, behavior shows split was very very real. Done as a calculated risk.
"Better"? What does that even mean? For some people single is better, for some, hitched. That is what I am saying. It is not important. But it should be private, according to the rule, if not interfering with work.
I cannot know how private or not you can keep a real-estate purchase. I did not see much of a try at it. Maybe he has already bought the townhouse and that is kept private. That is what I'm saying. Now, is the time for privacy, then, wasn't.
IG was into WOS in May? or sooner? Then he talked about it in an interview. No one but her followers at the time would know about it if he hadn't mentioned it. That is campaigning. Obnoxious fan comments exist in every actor IG. Shouldn't refrain you from posting, or you could just block people. I think he is not into IG. I know I'm not. Totally get it. But he was when needed.
Finally, no one lists faults. If you expose and promote yourself, some people buy some part of it, some buy all of it. It all comes down to what I've already said. What are you relating yourself to and what you credit your listeners with.
I'm supporting Alex all the way. I feel his story-telling is above and beyond. It's high time he's recognized about it, awards or not. That does not mean that my mind stops working. And I really wish he could find a place in his life where he could have a kid one day. With Alexa or whoever. Married or not. Would be a shame not to, because he seems to miss it. She should grow up, start behaving as a mature adult and future mother, make him feel safe and give it to him. Or maybe he is the single type, after all. Cruise does not see his kids because of filming. Is that better? Is that mature? Farrell is single because he did exactly what Alex is not. Took advantage of his swooning with women and earned himself a reputation. And he has kids. Ping-pong families. The poor kid pays the bill at the end of the day, face posted on IG, the Kardashian way. Who is to say what is "better" but him? Privately.
At the end of it, what the ***k do I know? He just has my sympathy and seems confused. Maybe I am just way out of line. So I'll shut up.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't see any planning or timing for either their breakup or getting back together. It just happened. Just like it happens for most people. Something doesn't work, they break up. Later on they miss each other and decide to try again. All very normal. 

But you said it was a calculated risk. Like you think it was somehow planned. You made it sound like he did it to help him be more popular to win awards. Neither being single or being in a couple makes any difference in winning. He won because he was good.

He has avoided SM and fan sites and entertainment sites and has spoken openly about avoiding them and why. He really is shy and private. Since he never promoted himself or his projects on his IG, it looked like a lot of non-celeb IGs. My friends share interesting pictures they take, so did he. He could block people, but I think he feels like his privacy was ruined and he may set up a different account.

House purchase records are public records. Also real estate agents like to blab about celeb sales. That's how it got out. I cannot for any reason think he'd deliberately leak his address to the public. Why would that help him in any way? No celeb wants their address known--too many stalkers.

I keep reading these comments that seem to imply that his relationship status, his use and/or disuse of IG, the publication of his address were all timed and calculated to boost his chance at awards.


----------



## StarrLady

Reputable magazines don't make up quotes. Elle is a reputable magazine, the interview is real.
Are we really back to conspiracy theories?

Again, these awards were voted by his peers in the industry or by the Hollywood Foreign Press Association. He won because he gave a very highly regarded performance in Big Little Lies. He deserved to win. Period. These were not fan-voted awards. I have never heard of people winning these awards based on whether they broke up with their girlfriend/boyfriend or not. Plus, the voting for the Emmy nomination had already ended weeks before the break up was announced. I can't believe some are back to these conspiracy theories. Maybe some don't realize who votes for these awards and why. His performance won.

As for his speeches, they have only seconds to speak. Some like Nicole Kidman went overtime and she can get away with it because she's an Oscar winner. Imagine if everyone spoke too much? The show would not end when it should and so it's strongly discouraged. You have seconds to thank people and that's what he did. I think some here are determined to criticize everything he does. Silly when he has done nothing wrong.

As for his apartment, I notice they said from "two years ago". That would not be the one he bought because he bought it more recently. So it could be the previous one he was renting. Home purchases are public record. That's why they get leaked out for all celebrities.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

@betheunicorn:
About the IG, that it was his was suspected in parts of the fandom that follow his other friends, from the beginning. I'm still not sure whether WoS actually had 'permission' or not, but it was something of an open secret among some in the fandom. He did mention having one in the Vanity Fair Italia interview from late June, but never mentioned what it was. So he's promoting, yes, but not that much.
And he can disable comments, though I don't know whether he knows this. I think it must be disturbing/annoying to realize that some of your followers have no boundaries and will ask one of your BFFs about your personal life. I hope he posts again, I like his pictures and comments.
About the houses: the reason we knew specifics about the Los Feliz house was because he gave just enough info in an interview several months after buying it that one the LA real estate gossips (Mark David) was able to figure out and confirm with his sources. The deed was never made public and wasn't under his name. California has better privacy laws for that than New York, where real estate transactions are public record (though California didn't institute the laws until pressured to after the murder of actress Rebecca Schaeffer by her stalker, who was able to get her address from public records).
The breakup announcement was only made after the NYPost article about him supposedly on a blind date with Teri Garrn. I think they both wanted to clarify the relationship status after that. This is normal in the entertainment industry, even for non A-listers. It's weird for you, but not for the industry, even for someone who's private about his private life.
About  Tom Cruise not seeing Suri, doubt that's his schedule keeping them apart and more likely Scientology.


----------



## betheunicorn

Thank you for giving my thoughts the time of day.
*YES, he deserves to win. More than anyone. Undoubtedly.* I knew he would beat De Niro two months back from the SAGs. Even when De Niro was first in Gold Derby. With a big difference. Because he is just better. Period.
Yes, the peers vote. But Gold Derby shows preferences. The industry is watching. He is more popular single (than when with his then/current choice). When it counts. Then. It doesn't matter that much now. But it mattered then. So I say yes to this move he did. Brilliant move. Ethic. Clean. Better than any other, done by his peers. WOS worked based on her numbers. She was the biggest. He is not following her now. But he used to.
I am only saying that there is room for pr improvement. They should be more careful. And he needs to be more careful with his choices in personal life if he does not want to end up with his kids all over IG. For profit. Unless there is also improvement there, too.
Now I hate myself because I sound just like my mom. No. Worse. I sound like my mom when she takes my head off with her talking. He made me care, though (also new, because I never show it). So this is it. Can't we just go back to film stuff?


----------



## aerohead21

@betheunicorn it sounds like backlash on the posts because people skim through and take what is said as “you said this as fact”, which can be frustrating. I know I do it to other people. I try not to post anything about it though because I myself don’t know Alex or much about the celebrity world outside of a few blogs I like to follow. I do it for entertainment. If someone posts that you said something as fact, just remember it’s all speculation. Even the seasoned people here who can do something like wizardry with finding out the details, unless they followed him around all day and got his word verbatim, are speculating. No one here knows the full truth, and I think that’s where the majority of the frustration lies. The rest is that I think most people here, like myself, post on the fly so our wording may be wonky and easily misunderstood. Then, there are people who seem to troll no matter what - they could be brand new and not have read 1200 pages of the thread or any previous threads, or they could just be saying something to stir the pot.

Either way, Mute looks really good. Initially I turned my nose up at it, like...an ex-Amish Mute person in Germany.................with lots of neon lights............searching for a missing gf..............

Those Netflix originals can be surprisingly good. Netflix really hit something great by taking on their own projects. It’s brought some actors back from the dead with their careers and gets around some mainstream red tape. There are some fantastic shows out there that I think you just can’t find on cable TV or in the movie theaters.


----------



## aerohead21

My assumption above is mostly based on the fact that people here like Alex, even when their feelings one way or another might wain. I could be wrong though. We might have a few Alex bashers.


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Ok so what do we have here. Fake interviews in major magazines? Major magazines are scrupulous. They won't risk either legal or reputational problems from shoddy journalism. They aren't the same as gossip rags which are known to be trash.
> 
> And fake breakups to somehow help him win awards? I've seen claims that a  relationship was fake to influence votes for them. So which is better being single or being a couple? No one voting cares one way or the other. HW relationships are pretty fluid and they know that.
> 
> He didn't announce his house purchase. It's public record. I'm sure he hates the idea his address is known.
> 
> He didn't announce his IG. It was fairly unknown for awhile. He has a good photographic eye and seemed to be sharing his pics with what started out to be a few people. Then a few fans caught on. Then other fans got obnoxious. That's why he isn't posting anymore.
> 
> I don't give a flying fig about people's opinions of Alexa. My own shift around. But if he's dating her again, it doesn't accomplish much to whine and moan about it and constantly list her faullts. It's rather tedious.


I want to give my 2 cents about the real estate thing,if he didn’t want his address public, it wouldn’t be.... Fact. My dad is a real estate attorney, you can put that in the contract , it’s done all the time, it’s also done when people buy property under a trust. It’s public because he didn’t care. You sign contracts with real estate agents also, if he didn’t want it public, it would not be. You saying, he isn’t all that private.


----------



## ellasam

ellasam said:


> I want to give my 2 cents about the real estate thing,if he didn’t want his address public, it wouldn’t be.... Fact. My dad is a real estate attorney, you can put that in the contract , it’s done all the time, it’s also done when people buy property under a trust. It’s public because he didn’t care. You sign contracts with real estate agents also, if he didn’t want it public, it would not be. You saying, he isn’t all that private.


Please don’t kill me with this comment, I just come from a long line of real estate attorneys, and brought this up to my parents!


----------



## betheunicorn

Nobody knows anything about anyone for sure. That is why I said "my take", or "my thoughts". Never used the word fact. What fact? What can you expect from anyone? Why should you? That is why I can ever understand the "declaring" part. Who is anyone to ask if he is married? or single? or buying anything? This is why I said keep it at "work". The only thing you can do is treat people as you want to be treated.


----------



## betheunicorn

So let's unleash the dogs to find if he bought anything in 2018!  She's posting on a construction site. 
Ok, now, got to screw my head straight, work is falling behind! ***k!


----------



## jooa

It looks that real start filming 'The Little Drummer Girl' is today.

*Production commences on The Little Drummer Girl*
The Park Chan-wook directed six-part le Carré adaptation commences shooting with Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Shannon and Florence Pugh.
Produced by The Ink Factory in partnership with BBC One and AMC, The Little Drummer Girl starts shooting across Europe on a global scale today.

The international thriller marks the television debut of visionary film maker Park Chan-wook (Old Boy, The Handmaiden, Stoker). The award-winning director will helm all six hours bringing his epic cinematic sensibility to the small screen.

The Little Drummer Girl stars Screen Actor's Guild, Emmy and Golden Globe Award-Winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies, True Blood, Tarzan) as Becker. Twice Academy Award nominated Michael Shannon (The Shape of Water, Nocturnal Animals) will take on the role of Kurtz and BAFTA nominated Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth) will play Charlie. Global sales on the six-part series are handled by Endeavor Content/IMG.

Brilliant young actress Charlie (Pugh) strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Greece, but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Skarsgård), an Israeli intelligence officer, who entangles her in a complex and high stakes plot orchestrated by Spymaster, Kurtz (Shannon). Set in the late 1970s yet sharply contemporary, ‘The Little Drummer Girl’ weaves a dynamic and exciting story of espionage and international intrigue; of love and betrayal.

Primetime Emmy nominated Jina Jay (The Night Manager, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy) cast The Little Drummer Girl and joining the stellar line up are Michael Moshonov (The City and the City) as Litvak, Charif Ghattas (After the Ashes) as Khalil, Amir Khoury (Fauda) as Michel, Katharina Schüttler (Dogs of Berlin) as Helga, Simona Brown (Kiss Me First) as Rachel, Max Irons (Condor, Terminal, The Wife) will play Al and Charles Dance (And Then There Were None, Game of Thrones) will step into the role of Picton.

Oscar-nominated production designer Maria Djurkovic (The Imitation Game, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Mamma Mia) will bring The Little Drummer Girl heightened accuracy and a rich detail to the world of late 1970s counter-culture; BAFTA winner and Academy Award nominated costume designer, Sheena Napier (Howards End, Enchanted April, Parade’s End) and BIFA Award Winner, Nicole Stafford (The Death of Stalin) will work together to add detailed authenticity to the costume, make-up and hair design.

Highly-acclaimed Korean cinematographer Woo-hyung Kim (Assassination, The Front Line, Late Autumn) will work closely with Park Chan-wook to bring a soaring cinematic texture to Charlie’s journey and nominated Prime-Time Emmy and BAFTA Award-Winning film editor, Lucia Zucchetti (Game Change, Boy A, The Queen) joins them.

The six-part mini-series based on John le Carré’s best-selling literary masterpiece of the same name has been adapted by Mike Lesslie (Macbeth) and Claire Wilson (Partners in Crime). The series will be financed and produced by The Ink Factory in partnership with 127 Wall and co-producers the BBC and AMC. Laura Hastings-Smith (Howards End, Macbeth, Hunger) will work as Producer with Simon and Stephen Cornwell serving as Executive Producers alongside John le Carré, Joe Tsai, Arthur Wang, Mike Lesslie, Wonjo Jeong, and Park Chan-wook. Mona Qureshi is the executive for the BBC and Kristin Jones is the executive for AMC.
source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2018/little-drummer-girl-production


----------



## ellasam

betheunicorn said:


> So let's unleash the dogs to find if he bought anything in 2018!  She's posting on a construction site.
> Ok, now, got to screw my head straight, work is falling behind! ***k!


Haha.  Construction site?!?!?!?


----------



## betheunicorn

Got him posting again!! 
Kidding!


----------



## Kitkath70

betheunicorn said:


> So let's unleash the dogs to find if he bought anything in 2018!  She's posting on a construction site.
> Ok, now, got to screw my head straight, work is falling behind! ***k!



I think that is the lobby of her NYC apartment.  I don’t think she actually sold it. She just made London her main residence.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> @betheunicorn i... Then, there are people who seem to troll no matter what - they could be brand new and not have read 1200 pages of the thread or any previous threads, or they could just be saying something to stir the pot.
> 
> *Either way, Mute looks really good. Initially I turned my nose up at it, like...an ex-Amish Mute person in Germany.................with lots of neon lights............searching for a missing gf..............*
> 
> Those Netflix originals can be surprisingly good. Netflix really hit something great by taking on their own projects. It’s brought some actors back from the dead with their careers and gets around some mainstream red tape. There are some fantastic shows out there that I think you just can’t find on cable TV or in the movie theaters.





aerohead21 said:


> My assumption above is mostly based on the fact that people here like Alex, even when their feelings one way or another might wain. I could be wrong though. *We might have a few Alex bashers.*


If you look at Duncan Jones' Twitter feed, he's been worried that people are either going to love it or hate.
We have always had commenters who have always bashed him, if not all the time, most of the time. That goes up when there is relationship talk.



jooa said:


> It looks that real start filming 'The Little Drummer Girl' is today.
> *Production commences on The Little Drummer Girl*
> The Park Chan-wook directed six-part le Carré adaptation commences shooting with Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Shannon and Florence Pugh.
> *The Little Drummer Girl stars Screen Actor's Guild, Emmy and Golden Globe Award-Winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies, True Blood, Tarzan)* as Becker. Twice Academy Award nominated Michael Shannon (The Shape of Water, Nocturnal Animals) will take on the role of Kurtz and BAFTA nominated Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth) will play Charlie. Global sales on the six-part series are handled by Endeavor Content/IMG.
> 
> Brilliant young actress Charlie (Pugh) strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Greece, but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Skarsgård), an Israeli intelligence officer, who entangles her in a complex and high stakes plot orchestrated by Spymaster, Kurtz (Shannon). Set in the late 1970s yet sharply contemporary, ‘The Little Drummer Girl’ weaves a dynamic and exciting story of espionage and international intrigue; of love and betrayal.
> 
> Primetime Emmy nominated Jina Jay (The Night Manager, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy) cast The Little Drummer Girl and joining the stellar line up are Michael Moshonov (The City and the City) as Litvak, Charif Ghattas (After the Ashes) as Khalil, *Amir Khoury (Fauda) as Michel,* Katharina Schüttler (Dogs of Berlin) as Helga, Simona Brown (Kiss Me First) as Rachel, Max Irons (Condor, Terminal, The Wife) will play Al and Charles Dance (And Then There Were None, Game of Thrones) will step into the role of Picton.
> 
> Oscar-nominated production designer Maria Djurkovic (The Imitation Game, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Mamma Mia) will bring The Little Drummer Girl heightened accuracy and a rich detail to the world of late 1970s counter-culture; BAFTA winner and Academy Award nominated costume designer, Sheena Napier (Howards End, Enchanted April, Parade’s End) and BIFA Award Winner, Nicole Stafford (The Death of Stalin) will work together to add detailed authenticity to the costume, make-up and hair design.
> 
> Highly-acclaimed Korean cinematographer Woo-hyung Kim (Assassination, The Front Line, Late Autumn) will work closely with Park Chan-wook to bring a soaring cinematic texture to Charlie’s journey and nominated Prime-Time Emmy and BAFTA Award-Winning film editor, Lucia Zucchetti (Game Change, Boy A, The Queen) joins them.
> 
> The six-part mini-series based on John le Carré’s best-selling literary masterpiece of the same name has been adapted by Mike Lesslie (Macbeth) and Claire Wilson (Partners in Crime). The series will be financed and produced by The Ink Factory in partnership with 127 Wall and co-producers the BBC and AMC. Laura Hastings-Smith (Howards End, Macbeth, Hunger) will work as Producer with Simon and Stephen Cornwell serving as Executive Producers alongside John le Carré, Joe Tsai, Arthur Wang, Mike Lesslie, Wonjo Jeong, and Park Chan-wook. Mona Qureshi is the executive for the BBC and Kristin Jones is the executive for AMC.
> source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2018/little-drummer-girl-production



I like reading the awards he's won 
And this is what Israeli actor Amir Khoudry looks like:
https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net..._Khoury.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20170607064145

In the books Gadi is to superficially look like an older version of Michel.

And yes Alex has finally posted something new on his IG, the call sheet for the first day of shooting. Now we can just get pics of him as Gadi.

ETA: "Brilliant young actress Charlie " Funny thing, this is used on the book's dust jacket/back cover, but isn't mentioned in the book. Ah, marketing.


----------



## betheunicorn

Oh I know, it has many lifts, but it fitted, right?
Bet he's loving this!


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> I want to give my 2 cents about the real estate thing,if he didn’t want his address public, it wouldn’t be.... Fact. My dad is a real estate attorney, you can put that in the contract , it’s done all the time, it’s also done when people buy property under a trust. It’s public because he didn’t care. You sign contracts with real estate agents also, if he didn’t want it public, it would not be. You saying, he isn’t all that private.


it's public because *he didn't realize* it wasn't private like in LA. Not because he didn't care. And It's not just some wording in the contract. To make it private you need to use a holding company. But be was used to the privacy owners get in California so he didn't add that layer. It's simply ridiculous to assert he wanted it that way. It was a mistake, and I doubt it will happen again.

So I guess we need to add this to his list of faults, like not planning his acceptance speeches.

Btw if anyone throws out odd speculations that are obviously empty or subtly nasty, they probably will be trashed. I don't see the point in stating things just for the hell of it, especially if the person making the speculation doesn't really believe it themselves. There's plenty of real speculation without needing conspiracy theories. No need to throw crap on the wall to see if it sticks.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Does anyone here know where the London set location of TLDG is?  Or how to find out the exact shooting locations of these kinds of productions? If I call the Ink Factory and ask will they tell me? I don't think so. But I know that people (fans) go to sets and even watch live shoots. So how does this happen?? I never had the desire to visit a set before so I have no idea how to find out. If anyone knows or has any experience in this field please do tell 


The BBC article shared above says "The Little Drummer Girl starts shooting across Europe on a global scale today." So they have shooting locations and sets in more than one country at the same time. Alex could be at any one of them I guess. So is there a way to find out the dates when he will be at the London set and where that set is????


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> it's public because *he didn't realize* it wasn't private like in LA. Not because he didn't care. And It's not just some wording in the contract. To make it private you need to use a holding company. But be was used to the privacy owners get in California so he didn't add that layer. It's simply ridiculous to assert he wanted it that way. It was a mistake, and I doubt it will happen again.
> 
> So I guess we need to add this to his list of faults, like not planning his acceptance speeches.
> 
> Btw if anyone throws out odd speculations that are obviously empty or subtly nasty, they probably will be trashed. I don't see the point in stating things just for the hell of it, especially if the person making the speculation doesn't really believe it themselves. There's plenty of real speculation without needing conspiracy theories. No need to throw crap on the wall to see if it sticks.


Exactly. Celebrities do not want their addresses published. Especially, when some have been shot and killed at their residences like Rebecca Schaefer and John Lennon.

As for the point that supposedly none of us know anything and we are all just speculating: that's not really true. Some people here are more knowledgeable about the industry than others for various reasons. Not everyone is just making assumptions. And there are a few people who are mainly here to bash. They attack him, no matter what. If he's affectionate with his gf, then they attack him. If he's not, then they still attack him and say he's a bad bf. I also notice that those same people don't talk about his film/television projects much. So why are they really here?


----------



## BagBerry13

His buy in LA wasn't private either. Everyone on here knew the address. It seems that he just doesn't care. Why use a trust to buy and then not make the deal waterproof?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Does anyone here know where the London set location of TLDG is?  Or how to find out the exact shooting locations of these kinds of productions? If I call the Ink Factory and ask will they tell me? I don't think so. But I know that people (fans) go to sets and even watch live shoots. So how does this happen?? I never had the desire to visit a set before so I have no idea how to find out. If anyone knows or has any experience in this field please do tell
> 
> 
> The BBC article shared above says "The Little Drummer Girl starts shooting across Europe on a global scale today." So they have shooting locations and sets in more than one country at the same time. Alex could be at any one of them I guess. So is there a way to find out the dates when he will be at the London set and where that set is????


You'd be able to watch exterior shots if it's an open set, but if it's a closed set, it'll be blocked off.
As for the actual shooting schedule, I don't know. A lot of the book does take place in London and elsewhere in England. And even interior shots set elsewhere can be filmed on set in England, so the bulk of filming will  probably be in England. I don't know if they'll shoot in multiple countries at the same time, though they might. There are trade publications/websites in England that would probably have more info, even if only day to day (extras needed, etc), but I don't know what they are. Bagberry might.

ETA: he bought the Los Feliz house through a trust:
"Anyhoo, for the record, Mister Skarsgård’s name does not appear on any of the property records Your Mama peeped —it was officially purchased with a generically-named trust—but our mysteriously but _always_ impeccably and accurately well-informed friend and informant, Lucy Spillerguts, seconded Fatima’s well-researched celebrity real estate scuttlebutt. None-the-less, puppies, let’s use them noggins: This ain’t, technically, nuthin’ but some silly rumor and gossip."
http://variety.com/2012/dirt/real-estalker/alexander-skarsgard-buys-hillside-hideaway-1201234367/
It may not have remained private, but apparently he's also responsible for real estate gossipers with sources in the business for leaking his, and others, info.

Some really are picking on this like a scab they won't leave alone.


----------



## StarrLady

Most celebrity addresses are known. Too many people, including neighbours, know they live there. It does not mean they don't care. Most of them actually do. It just means that the info gets out there.


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## Kitkath70

That was KBs House.  They pictured the gate when she listed it.  If you google her home for sale you will see it.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Kitkath70 said:


> That was KBs House.  They pictured the gate when she listed it.  If you google her home for sale you will see it.


Are you sure? It came up as Alex's house when i googled it. I dont see it as kates as i googled it now. Can you share a link?
I saw this picture before in forums and there were comments of people who seemed to be living in LA and saying they knew that this was his house from the flag... but i guess there is no actual proof. Its peoples comments. So I will delete my post just incase you are right and the google results i found and the comnents from forums are false information.. I never actualy saw this house myself and didn't enter it to know for sure if Alex or Kate was living in it (obviously). So i will delete it just in case.... but it seems weird to me if he put a giant Hammarby flag to Kate's house while they denied they were dating. Why wouldn't he put it at his own house...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not "false information" if you're just speculating/gossiping about something.

This isn't the "burden of proof" thread. Its the celeb gossip thread. The thought police seemed to have forgotten that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Are you sure? It came up as Alex's house when i googled it. I dont see it as kates as i googled it now. Can you share a link?
> I saw this picture before in forums and there were comments of people who seemed to be living in LA and saying they knew that this was his house from the flag... but i guess there is no actual proof. Its peoples comments. So I will delete my post just incase you are right and the google results i found and the comnents from forums are false information.. I never actualy saw this house myself and didn't enter it to know for sure if Alex or Kate was living in it (obviously). So i will delete it just in case.... but it seems weird to me if he put a giant Hammarby flag to Kate's house while they denied they were dating. Why wouldn't he put it at his own house...



I think the Hammarby flag pic was honestly mislabeled by the fans who took it, after all, it would seem obvious that Alex would put that big-ass flag on his house, not his gfs. But it was KB's house.
ETA: It was bought by Vince Vaughn and his wife, and they're selling it, it's an open listing, and the pics show a view of the gate/driveway from the property, so different view, but same gate.


----------



## aerohead21

@FreeSpirit71 how do we double and triple like stuff? Nail on the head.


----------



## ellasam

There is a picture of Alex and Kate in a kitchen , where he is fake acting like he’s hitting her, it’s fake , they’re playing around, and it’s in that kitchen , I always wondered whose house it was . Now I see those photos of Kate’s house for sale, it was in Kate’s house. Wow!!! I’m bored!! Sorry guys!!! It is a cool picture though!!!


----------



## VampFan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's not "false information" if you're just speculating/gossiping about something.
> 
> This isn't the "burden of proof" thread. Its the celeb gossip thread. The thought police seemed to have forgotten that.



Welcome to our world today. [emoji17]


----------



## loujono

aaand he's back on insta - first post in a while and he's at work  bring on set photos etc.


----------



## aussiefan

I do believe that was Alex’s house in the link. Kate’s house was different. I read that Alex sold his house to Rooney Mara . Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## audiogirl

Alex didn't own a house when that Hammarby flag was displayed. He didn't have a front gate like that. There were some fans who thought it was his. Yes I think he sold his house to Rooney Mara.


----------



## jooa

I read the whole article about Alexa in Porter Magazine and I think it's really good. She talks a little bit about Alex in a very sweet, admiring, wistful way. Quotes that appeared in many tabloids are cut out of context and have a completely different sound when you read them in the whole article.
And definitely this conversation took place in the mid-November. The author mentions a dress designed by Nick Cave's wife, in which Alexa showed up at the event a few days after the interview - November 22.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> it's public because *he didn't realize* it wasn't private like in LA. Not because he didn't care. And It's not just some wording in the contract. To make it private you need to use a holding company. But be was used to the privacy owners get in California so he didn't add that layer. It's simply ridiculous to assert he wanted it that way. It was a mistake, and I doubt it will happen again.
> 
> So I guess we need to add this to his list of faults, like not planning his acceptance speeches.
> 
> Btw if anyone throws out odd speculations that are obviously empty or subtly nasty, they probably will be trashed. I don't see the point in stating things just for the hell of it, especially if the person making the speculation doesn't really believe it themselves. There's plenty of real speculation without needing conspiracy theories. No need to throw crap on the wall to see if it sticks.


I believe what I said. I stand by it word for word. I was kidding about her being on THAT construction site. Not about anything else. And if I was not right, he would not have posted the exact moment I am writing away, just to shut me up. I hit the motherlode, but it is honestly not important. I support Alex more than most of you together. Crap? Basher? I never talked to anyone of you like that. I come from a country with a long long tradition in dialectic, democracy, and free spirit, the cultivation of the mind. I do not bash. Even people who deserve it. That is your easiest way to make sense of what I am saying. But it does not matter. Let's just say that there are people who are so smitten by Alex that they can't see past their noses and therefore they support him blindly, and there are people who understand him and support the whole of him and not the image of him. This is why women have such a bad rep at being swoon. You can have a wonderful relationship (and I am not talking about personal relationship) with a swooning man, but on your terms, AND his, not just his. Don't be so easy to figure out. I am sorry if I made anyone upset. I truly believe that this is the only reason he started posting again. I really wish I return to this thread. It was refreshing.


----------



## BagBerry13

I was talking about the house in Los Feliz. The only one he ever officially owned in LA.
And the address of the house wasn't "snitched" by anybody to Variety. If you know how to use Google you could find it posted very publicly on a real estate page.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> I believe what I said. I stand by it word for word. I was kidding about her being on THAT construction site. Not about anything else. And if I was not right, he would not have posted the exact moment I am writing away, just to shut me up. I hit the motherlode, but it is honestly not important. I support Alex more than most of you together. Crap? Basher? I never talked to anyone of you like that. I come from a country with a long long tradition in dialectic, democracy, and free spirit, the cultivation of the mind. I do not bash. Even people who deserve it. That is your easiest way to make sense of what I am saying. But it does not matter. Let's just say that there are people who are so smitten by Alex that they can't see past their noses and therefore they support him blindly, and there are people who understand him and support the whole of him and not the image of him. This is why women have such a bad rep at being swoon. You can have a wonderful relationship (and I am not talking about personal relationship) with a swooning man, but on your terms, AND his, not just his. Don't be so easy to figure out. I am sorry if I made anyone upset. I truly believe that this is the only reason he started posting again. I really wish I return to this thread. It was refreshing.


Not all those discussions were addressed to you. So if you don't post crap or if you are not a basher don't worry.

Maybe I'm not reading everything correctly, but why do you think he started posting to his IG?


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> Not all those discussions were addressed to you. So if you don't post crap or if you are not a basher don't worry.
> 
> Maybe I'm not reading everything correctly, but why do you think he started posting to his IG?


"Just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in..." . 
I am the only one doubting, that is why I feel you are addressed to me. Nothing personal.
I kid a lot, but that does not mean my thoughts are flaky. Reversing the question, why do you think he is posting again? What is "your take"?


----------



## audiogirl

I think he had something he wanted to share. Same reason most people use IG. It probably means he hadn't stopped posting for any reason besides being busy. All that travel for work, awards, vacation. Prep for LDG, reunion with Alexa. 

I see no mystery. There was speculation that it had to do with the obnoxious fans. But if it did, he decided he could ignore them. But mostly it looks like the speculation was off base.

However I wasn't the one who claimed to know why he started up again which is why I asked you.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> I think he had something he wanted to share. Same reason most people use IG. It probably means he hadn't stopped posting for any reason besides being busy. All that travel for work, awards, vacation. Prep for LDG, reunion with Alexa.
> 
> I see no mystery. There was speculation that it had to do with the obnoxious fans. But if it did, he decided he could ignore them. But mostly it looks like the speculation was off base.
> 
> However I wasn't the one who claimed to know why he started up again which is why I asked you.


"Because he has IG". Or because he breathes.
Many of you asked why he had not posted for so long. I answered. So he has to end it. Or it is just coincidence. To that exact moment. Choose what you want to believe. We all do. I spent two pages explaining, very very reluctantly. Your answer was "crap" and "bash" and some other nice words. There is no right or wrong. Everyone stands up for what they believe in. It characterizes us. Water under the bridge.


----------



## betheunicorn

jooa said:


> I read the whole article about Alexa in Porter Magazine and I think it's really good. She talks a little bit about Alex in a very sweet, admiring, wistful way. Quotes that appeared in many tabloids are cut out of context and have a completely different sound when you read them in the whole article.
> And definitely this conversation took place in the mid-November. The author mentions a dress designed by Nick Cave's wife, in which Alexa showed up at the event a few days after the interview - November 22.


I really like your word. "Wistful".


----------



## waterlilies_

jooa said:


> I read the whole article about Alexa in Porter Magazine and I think it's really good. She talks a little bit about Alex in a very sweet, admiring, wistful way. Quotes that appeared in many tabloids are cut out of context and have a completely different sound when you read them in the whole article.
> And definitely this conversation took place in the mid-November. The author mentions a dress designed by Nick Cave's wife, in which Alexa showed up at the event a few days after the interview - November 22.



Could you please post it here? I know she said they have lived together in NY. I'd like to read all the article.


----------



## jooa

waterlilies_ said:


> Could you please post it here? I know she said they have lived together in NY. I'd like to read all the article.


I can't, I only read it. The magazine wasn't mine.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> "Because he has IG". Or because he breathes.
> Many of you asked why he had not posted for so long. I answered. So he has to end it. Or it is just coincidence. To that exact moment. Choose what you want to believe. We all do. I spent two pages explaining, very very reluctantly. Your answer was "crap" and "bash" and some other nice words. There is no right or wrong. Everyone stands up for what they believe in. It characterizes us. Water under the bridge.


 I already said that the comments  about bashing and such wasn't aimed at you. I just found your ideas unconvincing, and I thought I used logic to explain why I disagreed. Doesn't seem likely we can agree about it. I tend to avoid explanations that include secret plans or other conspiracies, especially when it can be explained in a more straightforward manner.

It's very common in fandom to see theories that being single, or dating, or married somehow influences popularity, success or career opportunities. The proof that it doesn't matter comes from the fact that at different times it can be suggested to be any one of the three possible relationship states (single, dating, married) that are supposedly boosting the celebrity.

People make odd, bad, or sensible choices in their private lives. Since we may not know all the important details, from our vantage point, it may not seem to make sense, and may look like a calculated ploy when it is actually a reasonable choice with no gamesmanship involved. Or it's a bad choice, but still not a ploy, only a mistake.

Ok in this case I'm certain that it's a coincidence that he decided to use IG while people were wondering about why he wasn't using it. He's mentioned in the past that he avoids SM and fan sites. So I don't see how he would have been able to know  about the discussion. And I also can't imagine his reaction would have been to post just because people were discussing it.

He got his first call sheet for LDG, so he posted it on IG to share his excitement. And maybe we were mistaken thinking there was a reason he had stopped (other than being busy).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> I read the whole article about Alexa in Porter Magazine and I think it's really good. She talks a little bit about Alex in a very sweet, admiring, wistful way. Quotes that appeared in many tabloids are cut out of context and have a completely different sound when you read them in the whole article.
> And definitely this conversation took place in the mid-November. The author mentions a dress designed by Nick Cave's wife, in which Alexa showed up at the event a few days after the interview - November 22.



I figured the first quotes that appeared from the article were pull quotes/click bait.
Having scanned the article, she really did sound wistful about Alex, even the interviewer noted that she seemed to have unresolved feelings about him. And the way she talks about him, he sounds like a _terrible_ boyfriend (sarcasm).



betheunicorn said:


> I believe what I said. I stand by it word for word. *I was kidding about her being on THAT construction site*. Not about anything else. And if I was not right, he would not have posted the exact moment I am writing away, just to shut me up. I hit the motherlode, but it is honestly not important. I support Alex more than most of you together. Crap? Basher? I never talked to anyone of you like that. I come from a country with a long long tradition in dialectic, democracy, and free spirit, the cultivation of the mind. I do not bash. Even people who deserve it. That is your easiest way to make sense of what I am saying. But it does not matter. Let's just say that there are people who are so smitten by Alex that they can't see past their noses and therefore they support him blindly, and there are people who understand him and support the whole of him and not the image of him. This is why women have such a bad rep at being swoon. You can have a wonderful relationship (and I am not talking about personal relationship) with a swooning man, but on your terms, AND his, not just his. Don't be so easy to figure out. I am sorry if I made anyone upset. I truly believe that this is the only reason he started posting again. I really wish I return to this thread. It was refreshing.



What construction site?


----------



## Santress

Here are the Alex parts from the interview:





Source:  *PORTER Magazine*  - Issue 25 (Spring 2018) via The Library


----------



## Santress

A close-up of *Paolo Rivera's* gorgeous *Mute* poster shared on twitter and instagram (February 8, 2018):

I painted a bunch of floating heads for Duncan Jones' #MUTE, debuting on Netflix Feb 23! (Here's a detail, painted in #Photoshop) Big thanks to my wife, who keeps me from using too many fonts  http://ift.tt/2sgQboN


----------



## betheunicorn

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I figured the first quotes that appeared from the article were pull quotes/click bait.
> Having scanned the article, she really did sound wistful about Alex, even the interviewer noted that she seemed to have unresolved feelings about him. And the way she talks about him, he sounds like a _terrible_ boyfriend (sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> What construction site?



Wouldn't anyone else in her shoes be? Wistful? Nobody doubts that.

I made a joke earlier on, when saying that he might have already left the pad and bought the townhouse, and already renovating, when I said she's posting from a construction site, supposedly THAT. I did not joke about anything else I posted. And the 'kidding" in the "got him posting again" comment was very impulsive, I regret it. I think I am right. Too much of a coincidence. 
I like the way people resolve stuff in this thread. Because I can't multireply, also replying to audiogirl, for all the reasons you are listing, I believe it was a clean brilliant method he chose to boost himself up. Only downside is someone might pick it up and it is risky. That is why I talked about better pr. He has said he tries to avoid fan sites. But you get the gist, no reason to get too literal about everything.


----------



## betheunicorn

I don't see anything out of context. Only a reoccurring fixation with the petticoat.  
I see a wasted opportunity to talk about her line, I also see he tries to shape her up. Maybe he'll make it. Who knows?


----------



## jooa

You can now read the whole Alexa's article on the PORTER Magazine site https://www.net-a-porter.com/gb/en/porter/article-1ca7689373915bd5/reporter/news/alexa-chung


----------



## betheunicorn

Santress said:


> A close-up of *Paolo Rivera's* gorgeous *Mute* poster shared on twitter and instagram (February 8, 2018):
> 
> I painted a bunch of floating heads for Duncan Jones' #MUTE, debuting on Netflix Feb 23! (Here's a detail, painted in #Photoshop) Big thanks to my wife, who keeps me from using too many fonts  http://ift.tt/2sgQboN



This poster is plain mind-blowing. Wish I could mess around with it on my screen. Can't wait for Mute.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I figured the first quotes that appeared from the article were pull quotes/click bait.
> Having scanned the article, she really did sound wistful about Alex, even the interviewer noted that she seemed to have unresolved feelings about him. And the way she talks about him, he sounds like a _terrible_ boyfriend (sarcasm).
> 
> 
> 
> What construction site?


She’s pretty blunt about it tbh - clearly whether they’re on or off there was/is strong feelings and I only see him encouraging her to pursue herself as a positive - my husband is the same for me - he can see my potential- I can’t - I think that would be one of Alex’s qualities - trying to get people out of their comfort zones. I know this is not an AC thread but I think it’s great how honest she was (if it’s quote on quote but who knows) ☺️☺️


----------



## loujono

loujono said:


> She’s pretty blunt about it tbh - clearly whether they’re on or off there was/is strong feelings and I only see him encouraging her to pursue herself as a positive - my husband is the same for me - he can see my potential- I can’t - I think that would be one of Alex’s qualities - trying to get  out of their comfort zones. I know this is not an AC thread but I think it’s great how honest she was (if it’s quote on quote but who knows) ☺️☺️


Ooh I’ve also had wine so I might not make sense


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the full article, Jooa. 

Here is another excerpt that did not attach with my previous post.
Did they live together?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's not "false information" if you're just speculating/gossiping about something.
> 
> This isn't the "burden of proof" thread. Its the celeb gossip thread. *The thought police *seemed to have forgotten that.



But I like being the thought police!  Though I should probably work on finding the Dream Police, this morning I had a dream where Benedict Cumberbatch showed up as bus conductor. Only a few seconds, but still, why him, and not Alex, or Fares or The Best Chris?! My brain hates me.



loujono said:


> She’s pretty blunt about it tbh - clearly whether they’re on or off there was/is strong feelings and *I only see him encouraging her to pursue herself as a positive *- my husband is the same for me - he can see my potential- I can’t - I think that would be one of Alex’s qualities - trying to get people out of their comfort zones. I know this is not an AC thread but I think it’s great how honest she was (if it’s quote on quote but who knows) ☺️☺️



That's a good thing because we can't often see that possibility, or are afraid to pursue it.



Santress said:


> Thanks for the full article, Jooa.
> 
> Here is another excerpt that did not attach with my previous post.
> *Did they live together?*
> 
> View attachment 3962144



I wouldn't be surprised if he lived with her when he was in London, he spent a lot of time there IIRC, after filming WOE. I was under the impression that he still maintained a rental in NYC, whatever their actual living arrangements in NYC were. (shrugs)


----------



## Kitkath70

After reading the whole interview, the quotes make much more sense now.  It was interesting to hear her take on their relationship.  Falling in love with Tarzan, which is true because he still would have had that body when they started dating and had just finished the grueling shoot a few months before so he was most like still in that mindset.  She describes him as a centering force which I can totally see him being. He is very disciplined when he needs to be.  Her description of what she was like when they lived across from the Cabin reminds me of a Jack Russel trying to tell their owner that a squirrel is outside.  (Matt Hitt = Squirrel)
That must be the place he rented before he moved into the other apartment we saw pictures of.  It also explains the sightings in Tompkins park.  It was right on the edge of the park.  It’s a cool neighborhood.  Went there last year to see a friend who lives in the area.  A lot of British  live in the neighborhood.  Really funky cool shops.
It’s making more sense why they are back together.  Definitely didn’t sound like she was over him at all. 

ETA She lives in the same neighborhood.  I think it’s on 2nd street.  She probably stayed with him because according to her, in past interviews, her one bedroom at her apartment is loaded with clothes.


----------



## StarrLady

I like that she describes him as an amazing man, a supportive boyfriend who is a pretty grounded guy. And she  spoke highly of him even after they had broken up. I guess because some people who never dated him or even met him, want to paint him differently. But it's interesting to hear from someone who actually dated him and knows him.

Also interesting that she says they lived together. This sounds like the most information we've ever gotten about their relationship.


----------



## StarrLady

It seems there will be a big screen screening of Mute in LA with a Q and A with Duncan Jones. Maybe more too...
Here is the tweet:

Duncan Jones@ManMadeMoon
Rumours going around (my head) that there will be a big screen screening of Mute somewhere in LA on the 22nd with a VERY special Q to my A. More to come...


----------



## audiogirl

The full version sounds a whole lot better. I liked the way she described him. It helps seeing him described in real life from someone who really knows him. And from the tone, I get the impression she broke it off and maybe regretted it. They got back together around a month later when he was finished filming. 

So why did she break it off? Maybe the long absences, maybe she feared commitment. You can see in the interview she was seemingly keeping her dating options open. But either reason doesnt bode well long-term.  He will have long absences. And she could still be commitment shy.


----------



## LizzardGirl

audiogirl said:


> The full version sounds a whole lot better. I liked the way she described him. It helps seeing him described in real life from someone who really knows him. And from the tone, I get the impression she broke it off and maybe regretted it. They got back together around a month later when he was finished filming.
> 
> So why did she break it off? Maybe the long absences, maybe she feared commitment. You can see in the interview she was seemingly keeping her dating options open. But either reason doesnt bode well long-term.  He will have long absences. And she could still be commitment shy.


She also said she was in love with several men.....that’s a bit of an obstacle too perhaps??


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Kitkath70 said:


> After reading the whole interview, the quotes make much more sense now.  It was interesting to hear her take on their relationship.  Falling in love with Tarzan, which is true because he still would have had that body when they started dating and had just finished the grueling shoot a few months before so he was most like still in that mindset.  She describes him as a centering force which I can totally see him being. He is very disciplined when he needs to be.  Her description of what she was like when they lived across from the Cabin reminds me of a Jack Russel trying to tell their owner that a squirrel is outside.  *(Matt Hitt = Squirrel*)
> That must be the place he rented before he moved into the other apartment we saw pictures of.  It also explains the sightings in Tompkins park.  It was right on the edge of the park.  It’s a cool neighborhood.  Went there last year to see a friend who lives in the area.  A lot of British  live in the neighborhood.  Really funky cool shops.
> It’s making more sense why they are back together.  Definitely didn’t sound like she was over him at all.
> 
> ETA She lives in the same neighborhood.  I think it’s on 2nd street.  She probably stayed with him because according to her, in past interviews, her one bedroom at her apartment is loaded with clothes.


Erm, I’m not Matt Hitt. Promise.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> It seems there will be a big screen screening of Mute in LA with a Q and A with Duncan Jones. Maybe more too...
> Here is the tweet:
> 
> Duncan Jones@ManMadeMoon
> Rumours going around (my head) that there will be a big screen screening of Mute somewhere in LA on the 22nd with a VERY special Q to my A. More to come...



I'd love if this meant an actual premiere and red carpet, but who knows.



audiogirl said:


> The full version sounds a whole lot better. I liked the way she described him. It helps seeing him described in real life from someone who really knows him. *And from the tone, I get the impression she broke it off and maybe regretted it*. They got back together around a month later when he was finished filming.
> 
> So why did she break it off? Maybe the long absences, maybe she feared commitment. You can see in the interview she was seemingly keeping her dating options open. But either reason doesnt bode well long-term.  He will have long absences. And she could still be commitment shy.



I wonder about that, and also wonder who broke it off the first time. She was pretty open during this interview, but, alas for gossip purposes, not that open. 



scaredsquirrel said:


> Erm, I’m not Matt Hitt. Promise.



Uh huh. So you say.


----------



## loujono

Alex just sounds like an all round great guy who clearly likes to bring out the best in people and make them challenge themselves - we only need to look at the awesome things he does himself like trek the arctic, work with Greenpeace, climb mountains - clearly he is a go getter and not a couch potato. Just want some more of his work to come out now - I've watched everything I have at least 5 times!! Need some new stuff!

It is amazing how not putting in the whole conversation can really change the context - I am still swooning at the line "then I fell in love with Tarzan" - didn't we all girl - didn't we all


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> The full version sounds a whole lot better. I liked the way she described him. It helps seeing him described in real life from someone who really knows him. And from the tone, I get the impression she broke it off and maybe regretted it. They got back together around a month later when he was finished filming.
> 
> So why did she break it off? Maybe the long absences, maybe she feared commitment. You can see in the interview she was seemingly keeping her dating options open. But either reason doesnt bode well long-term.  He will have long absences. And she could still be commitment shy.


I agree with most of what you say. But I don't think she broke it off because it sounds like she was not over him. And I think she just said she was dating several people because after they split, she had no one serious. But, who knows?

I think distance and working in different cities was a challenge. Perhaps, when they realized he would film in London and be nearby again, they decided to give it another go?


----------



## betheunicorn

So the thought police does not object to subjectively positive other-than-Alex comments, objects to trying objectivity and being observant-from-a-distance-other-than-Alex comments. Or people just want to be swoon. With whoever. So people read an article like a teenager reads Cosmo. Where is the processing? I want my mind to be challenged, not fed with a spoon.
So since we are back to the Alexa comments (not by me), this is my take: He broke it off. Not she. It's on IG. "Are you lonesome tonight?". "Haters gonna hate". She was/is bitter. Why would she hate him if he hadn't broke it off? He broke it off because he could not be supportive to her at the time. He had to be single. Why is it so difficult for people to understand that? Her brain could not support that. Because that is how far she can go. Now he can be supportive. "The centering force". And so he is. Not fervently, but he is. Slowly they might be where they were before. If she can understand him. And follow his intelligence. And if she can sustain herself independently - like a "feminist" (or is it just on paper?), otherwise there will be nagging (she doesn't like the design process? Are we serious? Where is she going with the line then? That's the most crucial part of it. Sticking a sticker on a blouse and calling it Blur is not couture). And why wouldn't he be supportive? Why would anyone think different? He is a magnificent man to his woman. It is everywhere. When he can. And when she can understand that. She has to. It's his job. But I don't think she can go that far. She is the closest one of his exes though, to have done so at some point. The better fit so far. I so wish she can walk the distance to where she needs to go for them to be happy (he is already there). For his sake. He deserves all the happiness in the world. Again I doubt she can. It has to do with emotional intelligence.
As for all intel on the relationship, we get it because they were apart. I doubt he would have ever agreed to that kind of info being out. Or he is changed.


----------



## loujono

sometimes it seems like people just post here because they like to cause tension .... we are all entitled to our opinions and and thoughts but some comments are just downright rude and insulting. If you don't agree with someone then simply scroll on past and move onto something else - don't put down other people just to sound more intelligent than the rest of us - I may not be the smartest tool in the shed but I still have a view and it's a free world to express it. If you want something more, then maybe a gossip thread is simply not for you.


----------



## GlamazonD

betheunicorn said:


> *So the thought police does not object to subjectively positive other-than-Alex comments, objects to trying objectivity and being observant-from-a-distance-other-than-Alex comments. Or people just want to be swoon. With whoever. So people read an article like a teenager reads Cosmo. Where is the processing? I want my mind to be challenged, not fed with a spoon.*
> So since we are back to the Alexa comments (not by me), this is my take: He broke it off. Not she. It's on IG. "Are you lonesome tonight?". "Haters gonna hate". She was/is bitter. Why would she hate him if he hadn't broke it off? He broke it off because he could not be supportive to her at the time. He had to be single. Why is it so difficult for people to understand that? Her brain could not support that. Because that is how far she can go. Now he can be supportive. "The centering force". And so he is. Not fervently, but he is. Slowly they might be where they were before. If she can understand him. And follow his intelligence. And if she can sustain herself independently - like a "feminist" (or is it just on paper?), otherwise there will be nagging (she doesn't like the design process? Are we serious? Where is she going with the line then? That's the most crucial part of it. Sticking a sticker on a blouse and calling it Blur is not couture). And why wouldn't he be supportive? Why would anyone think different? He is a magnificent man to his woman. It is everywhere. When he can. And when she can understand that. She has to. It's his job. But I don't think she can go that far. She is the closest one of his exes though, to have done so at some point. The better fit so far. I so wish she can walk the distance to where she needs to go for them to be happy (he is already there). For his sake. He deserves all the happiness in the world. Again I doubt she can. It has to do with emotional intelligence.
> As for all intel on the relationship, we get it because they were apart. I doubt he would have ever agreed to that kind of info being out. Or he is changed.



Please get off your high horse, this is a gossip forum, not a Mensa gathering. If you think that chit chat about celebrities love life is good brain food for you, fine, but please stop be an arrogant and patronizing thought police until we see something superior coming from you. Thank you 

Speaking of thought polices,  I wonder why the real thread polices haven't reported your kind of an insulting comment yet. As I wrote in my previous post earlier this week, I've been constantly reported and censored for less offensive comments....hmmmm


----------



## Santress

From twitter (via ASN) this morning (February 10, 2018):

A preview of Alex in the upcoming (March 2018) issue of *Total Film!*







“Duncan Jones follows up his cult debut Moon with MUTE, a Netflix movie set in the same fictional universe. Total Film takes a trip to a future Berlin to meet stars Alexander Skarsgård and Paul Rudd and find out if silence is golden.”

Sources:



http://www.gamesradar.com/total-film-latest-issue/


----------



## StarrLady

I think many of us could handle a discussion about who may have broken up their relationship. Their Instagram comments could have revealed that it was he who had ended things.  I think people here are open to discussion and hearing other opinions.

 But it may not be a good idea to precede that discussion with comments that put down people here first. Saying people here are like teenagers who read Cosmo or don't process and challenge is not the way to get the discussion going. Personally, I think there's a lot of intelligent and thoughtful people here.

If people want discussion, they may want to remember that respect has to go in both directions.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> From twitter (via ASN) this morning (February 10, 2018):
> 
> A preview of Alex in the upcoming (March 2018) issue of *Total Film!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Duncan Jones follows up his cult debut Moon with MUTE, a Netflix movie set in the same fictional universe. Total Film takes a trip to a future Berlin to meet stars Alexander Skarsgård and Paul Rudd and find out if silence is golden.”
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamesradar.com/total-film-latest-issue/



Love love love it - I cannot wait for this movie - the colouring is awesome - it's going to be so awesome to watch plus the bonus of the eye candy


----------



## loujono

who has watched Alex's old stuff - any favourites? Mine was Om Sara even though he was only in part of it I loved the story and my heart broke for both at the end. There is also a movie he made (the name escapes me) where a group of young guys go away and meet up with some girls and one girl goes missing - a young Bill is in it too - tried to find it - but can't get a whole copy anywhere only snippets on youtube.


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> Love love love it - I cannot wait for this movie - the colouring is awesome - it's going to be so awesome to watch plus the bonus of the eye candy


I feel the same way, the colours and the eye candy are incredible. Mute looks like it will be a visual feast......the sets look amazing and Alex looks yummy too. I am very excited to watch this soon.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk. I, like most, find Alex attractive and would love to see single Alex for my adult fantasies. The truth is, I’m also aware he’s not a static figure who maintains no life outside his work, so I truly hope he finds happiness however it is for him. With regards to Alexa, she’s said in past interviews she’s bad at relationships so who knows? He must have seen something really special in her if they were living together and she was still looking for Matt out the window...that’d have been a deal breaker for me. I did that in my early 20s and that kind of hang up was so hard emotionally. Good luck to him and I hope they figure their crap out.


----------



## aerohead21

@betheunicorn I think people are bothered because the choice of words you are using is coming off as rude and patronizing. I am assuming that since English is not your first language, your word choices are not meant to be rude. We use a lot of words interchangeably and connotation can really dictate the meaning of a sentence. Maybe if you do not mean to be insulting, try explaining?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Paul Rudd was Jimmy Fallon last night, and showed a clip from Mute, with Alex in it:


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Paul Rudd was Jimmy Fallon last night, and showed a clip from Mute, with Alex in it:



I’ve only seen this clip and not  the entire interview as of yet, but thought it was odd that Alex’s name wasn’t mentioned, or did I just miss it.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Idk. I, like most, find Alex attractive and would love to see single Alex for my adult fantasies. The truth is, I’m also aware he’s not a static figure who maintains no life outside his work, so I truly hope he finds happiness however it is for him. With regards to Alexa, she’s said in past interviews she’s bad at relationships so who knows? He must have seen something really special in her if they were living together and she was still looking for Matt out the window...that’d have been a deal breaker for me. I did that in my early 20s and that kind of hang up was so hard emotionally. Good luck to him and I hope they figure their crap out.


I thought the same thing when I read that about Matthew Hit, didn’t she date him?!?!?! I would have said go live with him! Wow!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> I’ve only seen this clip and not the entire interview as of yet, but thought it was odd that Alex’s name wasn’t mentioned, or did I just miss it.



No, I don't think you missed it.



ellasam said:


> I thought the same thing when I read that about Matthew Hit, didn’t she date him?!?!?! I would have said go live with him! Wow!!!!!



The Matt Hitt bit was weird.


----------



## audiogirl

Yeah. That stuff about Matt Hitt really bothered me. And maybe that was why they broke up. 

And I'm not sure she is the ideal woman for him. I think her wit and sense of humor may appeal to him. And as always i just want him to be happy, so that will always be how I view his relationships.


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Yeah. That stuff about Matt Hitt really bothered me. And maybe that was why they broke up.
> 
> And I'm not sure she is the ideal woman for him. I think her wit and sense of humor may appeal to him. And as always i just want him to be happy, so that will always be how I view his relationships.


I agree, I think old boyfriends did creep up, I can’t blame him for that. This is just my opinion but he looks like he could be the jealous type.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> Yeah. That stuff about Matt Hitt really bothered me. And maybe that was why they broke up.
> 
> And I'm not sure she is the ideal woman for him. *I think her wit and sense of humor may appeal to him. *And as always i just want him to be happy, so that will always be how I view his relationships.



I think their senses of humor have always been a very strong part of their relationship, if not the strongest.




ellasam said:


> I agree, I think old boyfriends did creep up, I can’t blame him for that. This is just my opinion but he looks like he could be *the jealous type*.



Alex? He could be. But then Matt hangs out with Alexa all the time, and with Alex and Alexa, so I'm not sure about it influencing the relationship, at least not now. But who knows.


----------



## audiogirl

Being friendly with an ex, that's ok. Yearning and longing for an ex you remain friendly with, while in a new relationship, that's not good for the new relationship. So i guess it comes down to what Alexa feels about Matt Hitt and/or expects from him.

You know,  when I take that bit about Matt Hitt, including what she said about Alex's comment to her about Hitt, it seems to fit about her wistful comment about Alex being amaxing. It may have been something that came between them.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> Yeah. That stuff about Matt Hitt really bothered me. And maybe that was why they broke up.
> 
> And I'm not sure she is the ideal woman for him. I think her wit and sense of humor may appeal to him. And as always i just want him to be happy, so that will always be how I view his relationships.


I agree. The stuff about Matt bothered me too.
Oh look...we are not kissing her butt and we are even able to criticize. Unlike what some seem to think.
I think they both have a sense of humor and that is part of the attraction too. Like you, I am also not sure that she's the right woman for him, but l also just hope for him to be happy.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think their senses of humor have always been a very strong part of their relationship.
> Alex? He could be. But then Matt hangs out with Alexa all the time, and with Alex and Alexa, so I'm not sure about it influencing the relationship, at least not now. But who knows.


Yes, that's a really good point. Alex hung out with Matt too, so Alex didn't seem too concerned. You're right though, there is much we don't know. I mean, we didn't even really know they were living together at some point.


----------



## Kitkath70

I have this vision of Alex sprawled out on the couch reading a script or book and her hopping around like a Jack Russel looking out the window for her friends at the club.  The way she described Alex’s comment and demeanor leaves me to believe he is a very steady and secure person. Not bothered at all by her frantic energy at the time.  I mean he’s F’ing Tarzan   From her description it sounds like Matt represented her youth. Partying and clubing and Alex is the AMAZING MAN in the room strong, supportive and centering.  

I said pages ago that I think Matt Hitt may have had something to do with the breakup. Her Instagram had many photos of them together around that time and they were also seen quite often around town together by the paps too.  He was also one of the first people to comment on her recent Instagram post about heading to NYC.

Another thought, Is that she’s been saying much lately about marriage.  I’m thinking it was heading that way and someone pulled the plug. I don’t think there was a proposal, but serious talk about the future since she was starting the clothing line and he had back to back projects lining up.  Within weeks, she moved to London and he bought the new apartment.  I don’t think there was necessarily cheating involved, but a coming to the understanding that the relationship needed to either evolve into more or end.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> I have this vision of Alex sprawled out on the couch reading a script or book and her hopping around like a Jack Russel looking out the window for her friends at the club.  The way she described Alex’s comment and demeanor leaves me to believe he is a very steady and secure person. Not bothered at all by her frantic energy at the time.  I mean he’s F’ing Tarzan   From her description it sounds like Matt represented her youth. Partying and clubing and Alex is the MAN in the room strong, supportive and centering.
> 
> I said pages ago that I think Matt Hitt may have had something to do with the breakup. Her Instagram had many photos of them together around that time and they were also seen quite often around town together by the paps too.  He was also one of the first people to comment on her recent Instagram post about heading to NYC.
> 
> Another thought, Is that she’s been saying much lately about marriage.  I’m thinking it was heading that way and someone pulled the plug. I don’t think there was a proposal, but serious talk about the future since she was starting the clothing line and he had back to back projects lining up.  Within weeks, she moved to London and he bought the new apartment.  *I don’t think there was necessarily cheating involved, but a coming to the understanding that the relationship needed to either evolve into more or end.*


I think that's a perfect view of what was going on.


----------



## Julia_W

I think, too, that both of them have fulfilled a lot of their career goals that were very important to them that they thought would make them happy and satisfied yet they have both expressed feelings of loneliness.  Maybe they decided that their relationship is more important to them than they realized.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I have this vision of Alex sprawled out on the couch reading a script or book and her hopping around like a Jack Russel looking out the window for her friends at the club.  The way she described Alex’s comment and demeanor leaves me to believe he is a very steady and secure person. Not bothered at all by her frantic energy at the time.  I mean he’s F’ing Tarzan   From her description it sounds like Matt represented her youth. Partying and clubing and Alex is the AMAZING MAN in the room strong, supportive and centering.
> I said pages ago that I think Matt Hitt may have had something to do with the breakup. Her Instagram had many photos of them together around that time and they were also seen quite often around town together by the paps too.  He was also one of the first people to comment on her recent Instagram post about heading to NYC.
> *Another thought, Is that she’s been saying much lately about marriage.  I’m thinking it was heading that way and someone pulled the plug.* I don’t think there was a proposal, but serious talk about the future since she was starting the clothing line and he had back to back projects lining up.  *Within weeks, she moved to London* and he bought the new apartment.  I don’t think there was necessarily cheating involved, but a coming to the understanding that the relationship needed to either evolve into more or end.



I thought the relationship was very serious in the first year/18 months, even when he started working again in 2016 on BLL and doing Tarzan promo. So I was surprised when they broke up, briefly, that first time in summer 2016. They were back together soon, but with his work and hers they never seemed to see each other. So the second breakup didn't surprise me. And I was under the impression that she'd already moved back to London well before the breakup, considering that's where the clothing is based.
So perhaps with this reunion they've decided to work on the issues they've got other than scheduling and distance. Because that wasn't the only reason.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think their senses of humor have always been a very strong part of their relationship, if not the strongest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex? He could be. But then Matt hangs out with Alexa all the time, and with Alex and Alexa, so I'm not sure about it influencing the relationship, at least not now. But who knows.


 Good point!!!


----------



## jooa

I must add that Alex hung out with Matt Hitt also without Alexa. I remember even pic with two of them together after Alex and Alexa split so Matt rather wasn't something what 'bothered' Alex.


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> I must add that Alex hung out with Matt Hitt also without Alexa. I remember even pic with two of them together after Alex and Alexa split so Matt rather wasn't something what 'bothered' Alex.


Really? I didn’t know that, I’ve seen pics with all three not of Alex and Matt.... interesting.


----------



## Santress

New interview from *The Observer* (via ASN)!

‘*Hollywood is very silly. People are so anxious’

The True Blood actor takes glee in pricking the pomposity of his profession and wonders if he should be an architect instead
*






When Alexander Skarsgård was 20 years old, half his lifetime ago, he decided to give acting a shot. At the time, he had left his native Sweden for Leeds – “of all places” – and was studying English at what’s now called Leeds Beckett University. It was a toss-up between training to be an actor or an architect. “I was like most people that age, trying to figure out what to do,” he recalls. “And it was kind of: ‘**** it, Dad’s an actor, he’s super-happy doing it, maybe I should give it a go.’ I felt like, if I don’t try it now, there is a risk that I’ll look back 30, 40 years from now and think: ‘Why didn’t I? What an idiot!’

“Yeah,” Skarsgård goes on, smiling, “I’d like to be able to say it was a calling, that creatively I was just driven to do it, but um… I wasn’t.”

Two decades on, it turns out not to have been Skarsgård’s worst decision. In his first American film, he played a vacuous male model in Zoolander (“Earth to Meekus”), but that was followed by a fallow period: “For two and a half years, I didn’t work.”

The drought finally broke in 2007 when he landed a role as a US Marine in the Ed Burns and David Simon-led mini-series Generation Kill about the invasion of Iraq and then the big one, a recurring part as the mighty Eric Northman, the 1,000-year-old bar owner and “sheriff” in the cult hit True Blood.

“When they called me and said: ‘Oh, do you want to audition for this vampire Viking thing?’ I didn’t expect that show to last for seven years.” He laughs so hard he almost spits his lunch across the table. “Never thought that would happen.”

Since True Blood finished in 2014, the 41-year-old Skarsgård has been an eight-packed modern incarnation of Tarzan, and he has recently won an Emmy and a Golden Globe for his portrayal of a charming yet sinister wife abuser in the eight-part television drama Big Little Lies.

Skarsgård has become so successful that he’s in effect made himself homeless. On the day we meet, in the gilded surrounds of Hotel Le Meurice in Paris, he is on a brief stopover between Hamburg, where he’s been shooting with Keira Knightley, and Calgary, Canada, where his next film starts. The gaps between his last four projects were so small that he gave up his apartment in New York and put all his belongings in storage.

“I’m not married and I don’t have kids, and I’m really enjoying it at the moment,” says Skarsgård. “There’s something quite Buddhist about the sense that you can only have eight items or whatever. Because I have my one suitcase and whatever doesn’t fit in that, I can’t bring. So the other day, I wanted to buy a pair of sneakers and I realised they’re not going to fit in the suitcase, so I have to decide, how badly do I want them? Because if I buy these, I have to leave the other pair. So in terms of consumption, it really makes you think.”

Skarsgård looks down: his slouchy V-neck tee and denim incongruous in the opulent, high-ceilinged Le Meurice. “So you’ll see me wearing the same T-shirt and the same jeans now for the next six months,” he says.

The size of a tree and strapping with it, outlandishly handsome even by Scandinavian standards, Skarsgård could easily have gone down the path of the himbo. But the reality, in person, is that he is both too smart and too silly for that to happen. He takes glee in pricking the pomposity of Hollywood and telling you how “crazy” most of the people are there. When he’s given a plus one for work trips, he prefers not to take an agent or a publicist, but a friend from back home: “A pot-smoking musician from Gothenburg.” On his Instagram feed (@rexdanger: “Danger is my maiden name”), he’ll post a picture of the Eiffel Tower with the caption: “When in Rome”; another recent image seems to show him urinating against a wall.






*It’s not all jokes.* Skarsgård will talk with intensity about the nine months he spent getting into shape for Tarzan: the relentless gym and dance sessions, the six precisely weighed meals a day, most of them tuna. But he’s not by nature the self-denying type: as soon as the movie wrapped, he spent three days on a couch eating mozzarella and bone marrow and drinking wine. For lunch now, he has a plate of Dover sole the size of a dustbin lid, but when I suggest that he’s taken the healthy option, he looks mortified: “No, no, no, there’s a lot of butter on this little guy.”

Today, the main item on the agenda, in theory, is Skarsgård’s new sci-fi movie Mute, directed by Duncan Jones. The word “long-awaited” often flies around, but this is the real deal. A screenplay was written in 2003 by Jones, David Bowie’s son, and he planned for it to be his first film. But the budget requirements for the ambitious futuristic setting made that unworkable, so instead Jones made Moon, a scaled-back tale that starred Sam Rockwell as a helium-3 miner on the far side of the moon. That won him a Bafta in 2010 for the outstanding debut by a British filmmaker.

Mute, which Jones calls “a companion piece to Moon”, has since become “my Don Quixote”, a nod to the Terry Gilliam film that became a lightning rod for shambolic misfortune. In the intervening years, Jones has also made a couple of other films and had a turbulent period personally, including having a baby, his wife’s successful battle with cancer and the deaths of both his father and Marion, the woman who raised him.

Something else happened in those years: Netflix came along. Mute is set in Berlin in 2052 and follows a speechless Swiss-Amish bartender, Leo (Skarsgård), whose girlfriend Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh) inexplicably goes missing. His search takes him deep into a neon-saturated underworld, populated by gangsters and a pair of anarchic American field surgeons (Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux), as well as freaky robot dancers and frankly terrifying sexbots, complete with sucker pads and studded dildos.

One of Jones’s inspirations was Blade Runner and that’s where Netflix, and its cavernous pockets, came in. “It’s a quite expensive movie; because he wants to create Berlin in 2052, it’s a big world,” says Skarsgård. “And it’s tough today to make movies that are dramatic, dark, character-driven for a lot of money, because if studios are going to pay for a movie, they want big action. What’s great about Netflix, in a way, is that it wants a wide variety of projects and it doesn’t have to cater to everyone. It can take chances on projects like these.”

From the snippets of Mute that have been released, it’s hard to work out how absurd and obscene Jones’s vision is. “It’s very dystopian, but not that far-fetched unfortunately, because it’s a society run by corporations,” says Skarsgård. “You subscribe to a corporation and then they will provide everything for you – housing, healthcare, food – but they basically own you. And it’s eerie that Duncan wrote that 15 years ago, especially with Citizens United in the States, the supreme court decision where there’s no limit to the money you can pump into politics. And having a businessman-entertainer as president now. Also by the way, it’s 2052, but we’re still fighting in Afghanistan, we’re still involved.”

So we could be looking at the future then? Skarsgård looks a little traumatised and then sighs: “Hopefully not.”

Sources: Article: Tim Lewis for The Observer/The Guardian 
Photograph: Denis Rouvre for The Observer

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...hollywood-is-very-silly-people-are-so-anxious


----------



## Santress

Continued...





*
Skarsgård’s own upbringing* is a long way from dystopian. When he mentioned that his father was an actor, he was of course being modest: “Dad” is the great Stellan Skarsgård, a stalwart of everything from Lars von Trier’s films to Pirates of the Caribbean and Mamma Mia!. His mother, My, is a doctor and the family home is in Södermalm, south Stockholm, traditionally a working-class area, but now full of beards and coffee shops. Skarsgård Snr has eight children, seven boys and a girl, Alexander is the eldest and the youngest is five. And he’s created something of an acting dynasty: his sons Gustaf, Bill and Valter all work in film and television.

“I try to go back to Sweden whenever I can, I love it, it’s the best,” says Skarsgård. “It’s complete chaos, but it’s awesome, because there’s dogs and cats and kids and boyfriends, girlfriends… It’s almost like a commune. Because they all basically live together: my parents are divorced, but they live a block away from each other and they are still best friends. Mum’s brother is my dad’s childhood friend. They’ve been best friends since they were kids, and they live in the same building.

“It’s very different from my lifestyle, moving around when I’m shooting movies,” he continues. “But yeah, eventually when it’s time to have kids and stuff, I want to have nine. I want to beat my dad.”

Skarsgård is often linked with co-stars and glamorous women; most recently he dated Alexa Chung for a couple of years, but they broke up last summer. He’s remarkably open in most ways, and he’s almost apologetic today when he says that he’d rather not discuss his relationships.

“Yeah, I don’t talk about it much, and that’s a way to protect it,” he says. “When I was a kid, that’s how my father dealt with it. I wouldn’t say it kept him sane, because he’s pretty crazy, but somewhat. The fact that he protected his private life so much, and protected my mum who is not an actor or a public figure.”

The amount that Skarsgård is currently working, he admits, certainly doesn’t help. “I do it now because I can and I’m really enjoying it,” he says. “And I don’t have a life” – a dry laugh. “But I definitely want kids and, if I do, I probably would prioritise differently. And if I want nine, I’d better get started pretty soon then, right?”

Certainly Skarsgård is on a hot run right now, especially following Big Little Lies. His character, Perry, was a monster who bullied and physically violated his wife Celeste (played by Nicole Kidman), but Skarsgård skilfully teased out his insecurity and the turbulent complexity of their relationship. In his speech after winning the Golden Globe he called it “the best experience of my career”. “Nicole’s a decent actress, actually,” says Skarsgård. “Surprisingly.” He arches an eyebrow, “Yeah, she’s obviously ****ing incredible, so what a treat to work with someone like that.”

Big Little Lies is returning for a second season – and so, intriguingly, is Perry – and Skarsgård, working non-stop, looks set to fill our screens over the coming months and years. But he’s not about to become carried away by his current success. “I’m so ridiculously lucky and fortunate to be where I am,” he says. “I have friends who are way better actors than I am who are not working.

“Hollywood is very silly in a way,” he explains. “It’s like playing marbles when you were a kid in the schoolyard. People are so anxious: ‘What filmmaker is hot right now? Which actor is hot?’ Same thing in the school playground: the cool kid says: ‘This is the marble to get.’ And everyone is like: ‘Oh my God, I want it!’”

Skarsgård drains his coffee cup and stands up: at 6ft 4in, his presence suddenly makes the reception room we are in feel like a doll’s house. But he smiles goofily and shakes hands. “It’s here today, gone tomorrow,” he says. “I don’t expect this ride to last for ever and maybe I don’t want it to. Maybe I should revisit architecture and become an architect instead, and just live in one place and not travel around. Actually be able to get some furniture and hang a painting on a wall. Definitely I’m not taking it too seriously.”

Mute is released on Netflix on 23 February

Sources: Article: Tim Lewis for The Observer/The Guardian
Photograph: Denis Rouvre for The Observer

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...hollywood-is-very-silly-people-are-so-anxious


----------



## betheunicorn

And that's how you do an interview!
Perfect!
By the way not London, not Geneva, not Paris, not Berlin, but Stockholm is the headquarters for the biggest architecture firm in Europe. And the most liberal in treating both genders fairly, corporate boards equally made up, so go ahead Alex, if you change your mind.  But please, don't????...Change your mind?... Do I have to say now that I'm kidding again?


----------



## Santress

Here is the cover:

Sexy, single and living out of our suitcase. The dashing Alexander Skarsgard is our cover star for issue number #4 @obsmagazine @joannacochrane #denisrouvre #theobservermagazine


----------



## betheunicorn

Kitkath70 said:


> I have this vision of Alex sprawled out on the couch reading a script or book and her hopping around like a Jack Russel looking out the window for her friends at the club.  The way she described Alex’s comment and demeanor leaves me to believe he is a very steady and secure person. Not bothered at all by her frantic energy at the time.  I mean he’s F’ing Tarzan   From her description it sounds like Matt represented her youth. Partying and clubing and Alex is the AMAZING MAN in the room strong, supportive and centering.
> 
> I said pages ago that I think Matt Hitt may have had something to do with the breakup. Her Instagram had many photos of them together around that time and they were also seen quite often around town together by the paps too.  He was also one of the first people to comment on her recent Instagram post about heading to NYC.
> 
> Another thought, Is that she’s been saying much lately about marriage.  I’m thinking it was heading that way and someone pulled the plug. I don’t think there was a proposal, but serious talk about the future since she was starting the clothing line and he had back to back projects lining up.  Within weeks, she moved to London and he bought the new apartment.  I don’t think there was necessarily cheating involved, but a coming to the understanding that the relationship needed to either evolve into more or end.


I think that, although so immature to get there, she started marriage talk with everyone but Alex. It was obvious in his old interview when he was asked about it. That was decisive for the relationship. Add not being able to support Alex's business reasons for the second break-up, and you're gold. Now she is trying to retract. That is why I said she has lost integrity in interviews. 
I really can't be bothered to talk about Alexa anymore, not worth the time. I see that our words coincide anyway. I know I try to put too much of my thought in quotes for speed (not because of second language-I studied in UK for 5 years, so language has never been a problem), so @aerohead21 thank you for trying to understand me. You seem very noble and patient. Not just of now. @buckeyeyechicago, too. I kinda have a soft spot for our thought police (hey Buckey!), because my sister (she's in the States) used to live there for a long time and I think about her every day, missing her. My second niece is born in a month and I can not be there again. @Kitkath70, @callan23, @FreeSpirit71 and @ellasam seem to be observant as well, and not easily misled. I also love @MooCowmoo 's sense of humor. 
Sometimes you have to be a bit brutal for people to listen. I came off strong, because people are so carried away by first inpressions, and never see the bits and pieces when someone tries to paint themselves pretty. You cannot make it for free. You have to work for it, like he does. He busts his ass off. We should we treat anyone else differently? This is the way. The only way. Work. So in the future if she wants vacation and she can't pay for it, because she wants Mauritius, she calls the manager up and say, "Hey, I'm bringing Alex's kid along, can I have a free ride?". 
If we are talking about a change in past gender mentality, it has to be backed-up by actions. Let's just say I need a lot more to be impressed than "cray-cray" talk in an interview. I apologise if I came across as rude or insulting. But I am glad people got curious to what I said. Like I said before he made me care. That's all.
Returning to a "what should've been" thread, Alex's films, I love the scene in diary where Monroe is pleading with Kirsten to go out with him. Don't know why I remembered this today.
Thank you @Santress for a fantastic update. He owns this.


----------



## MooCowmoo

betheunicorn said:


> I think that, although so immature to get there, she started marriage talk with everyone but Alex. It was obvious in his old interview when he was asked about it. That was decisive for the relationship. Add not being able to support Alex's business reasons for the second break-up, and you're gold. Now she is trying to retract. That is why I said she has lost integrity in interviews.
> I really can't be bothered to talk about Alexa anymore, not worth the time. I see that our words coincide anyway. I know I try to put too much of my thought in quotes for speed (not because of second language-I studied in UK for 5 years, so language has never been a problem), so @aerohead21 thank you for trying to understand me. You seem very noble and patient. Not just of now. @buckeyeyechicago, too. I kinda have a soft spot for our thought police (hey Buckey!), because my sister (she's in the States) used to live there for a long time and I think about her every day, missing her. My second niece is born in a month and I can not be there again. @Kitkath70, @callan23, @FreeSpirit71 and @ellasam seem to be observant as well, and not easily misled*. I also love @MooCowmoo 's sense of humor. *
> Sometimes you have to be a bit brutal for people to listen. I came off strong, because people are so carried away by first inpressions, and never see the bits and pieces when someone tries to paint themselves pretty. You cannot make it for free. You have to work for it, like he does. He busts his ass off. We should we treat anyone else differently? This is the way. The only way. Work. So in the future if she wants vacation and she can't pay for it, because she wants Mauritius, she calls the manager up and say, "Hey, I'm bringing Alex's kid along, can I have a free ride?".
> If we are talking about a change in past gender mentality, it has to be backed-up by actions. Let's just say I need a lot more to be impressed than "cray-cray" talk in an interview. I apologise if I came across as rude or insulting. But I am glad people got curious to what I said. Like I said before he made me care. That's all.
> Returning to a "what should've been" thread, Alex's films, I love the scene in diary where Monroe is pleading with Kirsten to go out with him. Don't know why I remembered this today.
> Thank you @Santress for a fantastic update. He owns this.




*does a curtsy with a shimmy udder shake* 


The one thing we can all say ( even after many, many years ) is that this thread is still rocking, I love the discussions, the pictures and most of all the people here.....I don't post as often as I used to but this place is still my homestead


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's an excellent interview. And I think it my solves my question of when the Elle interview was done. But this was much better, not only as an overall interview, but incorporating anything new into the final product. And I really like the photos.


----------



## StarrLady

Yes, it seems these interviews were done at the beginning of 2017. This would be before he bought that place in NYC. So it seems that he gave up the place he was renting in NYC, not the place he recently bought.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Here is the cover:
> 
> Sexy, single and living out of our suitcase. The dashing Alexander Skarsgard is our cover star for issue number #4 @obsmagazine @joannacochrane #denisrouvre #theobservermagazine



even pulling that face he's still a handsome man - gets better with age, such a light and relaxed interview - great to get some new stuff


----------



## betheunicorn

So much for second language, I just killed the Chicagoan profiler and can't edit... so let's depreciate ourselves a bit like every normal egomaniac.


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Here is the cover:
> 
> Sexy, single and living out of our suitcase. The dashing Alexander Skarsgard is our cover star for issue number #4 @obsmagazine @joannacochrane #denisrouvre #theobservermagazine



I’m I the only one who thinks he looks like Sting here?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> I’m I the only one who thinks he looks like Sting here?!?!?!?!?!


Or Billy Idol!!!!


----------



## GlamazonD

betheunicorn said:


> I think that, although so immature to get there, she started marriage talk with everyone but Alex. It was obvious in his old interview when he was asked about it. That was decisive for the relationship. Add not being able to support Alex's business reasons for the second break-up, and you're gold. Now she is trying to retract. That is why I said she has lost integrity in interviews.
> I really can't be bothered to talk about Alexa anymore, not worth the time. I see that our words coincide anyway. I know I try to put too much of my thought in quotes for speed (not because of second language-I studied in UK for 5 years, so language has never been a problem), so @aerohead21 thank you for trying to understand me. You seem very noble and patient. Not just of now. @buckeyeyechicago, too. I kinda have a soft spot for our thought police (hey Buckey!), because my sister (she's in the States) used to live there for a long time and I think about her every day, missing her. My second niece is born in a month and I can not be there again. @Kitkath70, @callan23, @FreeSpirit71 and @ellasam seem to be *observant as well, and not easily misled*. I also love @MooCowmoo 's sense of humor.
> Sometimes you have to be a bit brutal for people to listen. I came off strong, because people are so carried away by first inpressions, and never see the bits and pieces when someone tries to paint themselves pretty. You cannot make it for free. You have to work for it, like he does. He busts his ass off. We should we treat anyone else differently? This is the way. The only way. Work. So in the future if she wants vacation and she can't pay for it, because she wants Mauritius, she calls the manager up and say, "Hey, I'm bringing Alex's kid along, can I have a free ride?".
> If we are talking about a change in past gender mentality, it has to be backed-up by actions. Let's just say I need a lot more to be impressed than "cray-cray" talk in an interview. I apologise if I came across as rude or insulting. But I am glad people got curious to what I said. Like I said before he made me care. That's all.
> Returning to a "what should've been" thread, Alex's films, I love the scene in diary where Monroe is pleading with Kirsten to go out with him. Don't know why I remembered this today.
> Thank you @Santress for a fantastic update. He owns this.



If English language is not your problem, why you keep intentionally insulting the members that aren't into girlfriend bashing or creepstastic private life speculation... ooops, I mean as observant as the members you regard as your peers? If you're as observant as you claim to be, you'd notice,  that your new thread homies aren't that critical in the other threads. Someone already mentioned double standards so I'm not going there now.

I'm also not naive or easily mislead at all or even gullible. I knew from the very beginning this is not a fan forum, but all this ruckus over the girlfriend soon after not one but four awards makes me really suspicious. Sour grapes, fandom jealousy or just sheer jealousy? Also, I wouldn't mind if someone, even once, explains, why should I as a fan smear my favorite actor or his gf's on the gossip boards or anywhere and maybe even harm their careers. As far as I know, neither of them is a dangerous criminal (feel free to correct if I'm wrong) and they have no influence on my life whatsoever.

Like I've said many times, I'm here only for career news and pictures but I've nothing against idle gossiping either. Charlize Theron's thread is very nice, if you want a good example of a supportive fandom


----------



## GlamazonD

loujono said:


> Or Billy Idol!!!!



He's also been compared to Kurt Cobain by his Generation Kill cast mates. I hope that some day he gets to play some wicked rock star. He sure has looks and charisma but I'm not sure about attitude. Look I can be fashionable Askars critical too. Am I losing my Skarsreligion?   He also has some resemblance with Dave Mustaine of Megadeath and with longer hair he could easily pull Sebastian Bach imo


----------



## gneerowblack

Santress said:


> Here are the Alex parts from the interview:
> 
> View attachment 3962030
> View attachment 3962031
> 
> 
> Source:  *PORTER Magazine*  - Issue 25 (Spring 2018) via The Library



Wow. She says a few short words and somehow she’s wistful and admiring? It doesn’t even say anywhere they lived together. This is gives me total Hiddleswift vibes and this thread is full of Stans. She says she fell in love with Tarzan not Alex. Celebrities are so duplicitous.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> Wow. She says a few short words and somehow she’s wistful and admiring? It doesn’t even say anywhere they lived together. This is gives me total Hiddleswift vibes and this thread is full of Stans. She says she fell in love with Tarzan not Alex. Celebrities are so duplicitous.


Read the entire interview, she says they lived together in NY for about nine months, that’s where she made the Matthew Hit comments about constantly watching for him out of the window of their apartment.


----------



## gneerowblack

betheunicorn said:


> So the thought police does not object to subjectively positive other-than-Alex comments, objects to trying objectivity and being observant-from-a-distance-other-than-Alex comments. Or people just want to be swoon. With whoever. So people read an article like a teenager reads Cosmo. Where is the processing? I want my mind to be challenged, not fed with a spoon.
> So since we are back to the Alexa comments (not by me), this is my take: He broke it off. Not she. It's on IG. "Are you lonesome tonight?". "Haters gonna hate". She was/is bitter. Why would she hate him if he hadn't broke it off? He broke it off because he could not be supportive to her at the time. He had to be single. Why is it so difficult for people to understand that? Her brain could not support that. Because that is how far she can go. Now he can be supportive. "The centering force". And so he is. Not fervently, but he is. Slowly they might be where they were before. If she can understand him. And follow his intelligence. And if she can sustain herself independently - like a "feminist" (or is it just on paper?), otherwise there will be nagging (she doesn't like the design process? Are we serious? Where is she going with the line then? That's the most crucial part of it. Sticking a sticker on a blouse and calling it Blur is not couture). And why wouldn't he be supportive? Why would anyone think different? He is a magnificent man to his woman. It is everywhere. When he can. And when she can understand that. She has to. It's his job. But I don't think she can go that far. She is the closest one of his exes though, to have done so at some point. The better fit so far. I so wish she can walk the distance to where she needs to go for them to be happy (he is already there). For his sake. He deserves all the happiness in the world. Again I doubt she can. It has to do with emotional intelligence.
> As for all intel on the relationship, we get it because they were apart. I doubt he would have ever agreed to that kind of info being out. Or he is changed.



Wow. She says a few short words and somehow she’s wistful and admiring? It doesn’t even say anywhere they lived together. This is gives me total Hiddleswift vibes and this thread is full of Stans. She says she fell in love with Tarzan not Alex. Celebrities are so duplicitous. 

I needed to write this again because some people might have blocked me. You and I seem to share some of the same feelings. This is all a bit duplicitous. You cannot take it as seriously as the other girls here. They do not realize that celebrities are duplicitous. Meaning they lead double lives. One for entertaining me the other life is real. Which one is real is never known. This thread really buys into the Alexa and Alexander relationship. That’s what the fantasy is there for.


----------



## betheunicorn

GlamazonD said:


> If English language is not your problem, why you keep intentionally insulting the members that aren't into girlfriend bashing or creepstastic private life speculation... ooops, I mean as observant as the members you regard as your peers? If you're as observant as you claim to be, you'd notice,  that your new thread homies aren't that critical in the other threads. Someone already mentioned double standards so I'm not going there now.
> 
> I'm also not naive or easily mislead at all or even gullible. I knew from the very beginning this is not a fan forum, but all this ruckus over the girlfriend soon after not one but four awards makes me really suspicious. Sour grapes, fandom jealousy or just sheer jealousy? Also, I wouldn't mind if someone, even once, explains, why should I as a fan smear my favorite actor or his gf's on the gossip boards or anywhere and maybe even harm their careers. As far as I know, neither of them is a dangerous criminal (feel free to correct if I'm wrong) and they have no influence on my life whatsoever.
> 
> Like I've said many times, I'm here only for career news and pictures but I've nothing against idle gossiping either. Charlize Theron's thread is very nice, if you want a good example of a supportive fandom


So unless someone directly knocks on your door, nothing affects you. Well, that's also a take. You're funny.  I'm not thread people, though Charlize is top class in her field. Like I mentioned, different opinions is challenging, it's called democracy. And by the conversations and comments you can shape up your take on everyone and how they perceive reality.
If by my comments you get smear intentions then I come out wrong. I also will not try to convince you how fervently I support Alex, read my stuff about that. Aren't you judged daily for your actions? Aren't you responsible for them? Shouldn't it be the same for everyone? If someone is painting themselves anything, they are ready to be judged, worry not. If I remember correctly he "asked" for gf advice in August. And anyway, in our life if just a bunch of people understand what we say every time, we can consider ourselves lucky.


----------



## StarrLady

A reminder:
Alex is up for another award today, he is nominated for a Satellite Award.


----------



## betheunicorn

gneerowblack said:


> Wow. She says a few short words and somehow she’s wistful and admiring? It doesn’t even say anywhere they lived together. This is gives me total Hiddleswift vibes and this thread is full of Stans. She says she fell in love with Tarzan not Alex. Celebrities are so duplicitous.
> 
> I needed to write this again because some people might have blocked me. You and I seem to share some of the same feelings. This is all a bit duplicitous. You cannot take it as seriously as the other girls here. They do not realize that celebrities are duplicitous. Meaning they lead double lives. One for entertaining me the other life is real. Which one is real is never known. This thread really buys into the Alexa and Alexander relationship. That’s what the fantasy is there for.


You and I, nothing in common, get away from me.


----------



## callan23

her interview was awful.. i will say that.  she openly admits to creating scenarios for people to give her attention, not just in regards to her business needs. this is deeply superficial and narcissistic to me. i'm making these judgements on her own words. i dont hate her by any means i just find her incredibly shallow and self absorbed. those are not attractive qualities.  and his interview about one day wanting 9 kids must be a joke unless he waits a few years and finds some 20 something young enough to do that. overall very weird to me.   i think the more i hear about his personal life the less interesting and likable he seems to be. just my opinion. i still like some of his work though. i dont think they should have started  a sequel for BLL tho. i think it should have been left as a stand alone.


----------



## gneerowblack

betheunicorn said:


> You and I, nothing in common, get away from me.



So you believe all that is said? I thought you were sensible.


----------



## GlamazonD

betheunicorn said:


> So unless someone directly knocks on your door, nothing affects you. Well, that's also a take. You're funny.  I'm not thread people, though Charlize is top class in her field. Like I mentioned, different opinions is challenging, it's called democracy. And by the conversations and comments you can shape up your take on everyone and how they perceive reality.



Awwww, you're funny too, and where did I say nothing affects me, very selective reading or comprehension from your part or did you purposefully twisted my words? But one more time if you want to: Alex's or any celebs private life don't affect me any way unless the said celebs commit a crime. That's it 

To me it seems that "different" opinions for you are the very same that you share. So where is challenge? If you've paid attention, the members who even slightly dare to "defence" Alex or Alexa are labelled butt kissers and stans, but if you take an easy path and want to please haters you become a thread hero. So in a way you are an a$$ kisser regardless of who's side you take


----------



## betheunicorn

gneerowblack said:


> So you believe all that is said? I thought you were sensible.


I just don't think you undrestand that actors need pr and I can't begin to explain this if you are already negatively biased.


----------



## betheunicorn

GlamazonD said:


> Awwww, you're funny too, and where did I say nothing affects me, very selective reading or comprehension from your part or did you purposefully twisted my words? But one more time if you want to: Alex's or any celebs private life don't affect me any way unless the said celebs commit a crime. That's it
> 
> To me it seems that "different" opinions for you are the very same that you share. So where is challenge? If you've paid attention, the members who even slightly dare to "defence" Alex or Alexa are labelled butt kissers and stans, but if you take an easy path and want to please haters you become a thread hero. So in a way you are an a$$ kisser regardless of who's side you take


I sense anger.


----------



## betheunicorn

This starts to feel like tennis.


----------



## GlamazonD

betheunicorn said:


> I sense anger.



Yeah me too, but why? Don't be mad at me please


----------



## gneerowblack

ellasam said:


> Read the entire interview, she says they lived together in NY for about nine months, that’s where she made the Matthew Hit comments about constantly watching for him out of the window of their apartment.



I guess I’m just not convinced it was more than a mere suggestion. It, like many celebrities interviews, leave much for the reader to assume. It was a weird interview and not very revealing while revealing so much. I never tend to take celebrity interviews “at face value”.


----------



## ellasam

gneerowblack said:


> I guess I’m just not convinced it was more than a mere suggestion. It, like many celebrities interviews, leave much for the reader to assume. It was a weird interview and not very revealing while revealing so much. I never tend to take celebrity interviews “at face value”.


Very true.......... I’m taking it with a grain of salt also. I don’t really believe much that comes out of her mouth.


----------



## gneerowblack

betheunicorn said:


> I just don't think you undrestand that actors need pr and I can't begin to explain this if you are already negatively biased.



I understand PR. I understand it very well. I however do not believe that what is put forth is always the truth. Do you work in the entertainment industry? Maybe it is you that does not understand.


----------



## betheunicorn

GlamazonD said:


> Yeah me too, but why? Don't be mad at me please


Read again my comments, I edited them, you're answering on half the comment. I never get mad. I don't bash. I don't hate. I feel you are. You shouldn't. Your profile pic is lovely. That means humor. Don't spoil it. I have the right to think freely and express it, esp. if asked for it.


----------



## gneerowblack

betheunicorn said:


> I just don't think you undrestand that actors need pr and I can't begin to explain this if you are already negatively biased.



I’m not being negative. I also know that pr is not for selling a relationship. Pr is for selling clothing. Why would pr need to be there to talk about your relationships? That is private. You must think all celebrities are real 100%?


----------



## GlamazonD

betheunicorn said:


> Read again my comments, I edited them, you're answering on half the comment. I never get mad. I don't bash. I don't hate. I feel you are. You shouldn't. Your profile pic is lovely. That means humor. Don't spoil it. I have the right to think freely and express it, esp. if asked for it.



Well, it was you who wrote "I sense anger" and "you're funny" in order to belittle me and my opinions. I've received a lot of that kind of feedback from people who don't like me or my comments and get pissed off if they don't share my pov. It's also interesting that you except me to believe that you are not mad at me when you keep insulting me. So yeah, unfortunately I can't believe a word you said. But hey, no hard feelings, I'm sure we can live with that 

PS. Still not mad


----------



## StarrLady

Haven't you had goals that you just have not reached yet, even though you wanted to reach them?

That's why I think he does want kids and a family. Sometimes things don't work out the way we hoped, and it doesn't mean that we still don't hope to eventually meet those goals. And sometimes the years go by faster than we expected.


----------



## VEGASTAR

He grew up with an actor father who wasn't around because of his job. He watched his mother struggle and once said himself 'I don't know how she did it, raising 6 kids when dad wasn't around." He also lived the life of a kid who missed his father. I honestly believe that he doesn't want to do the same to his kids because he knows what thats like. He wants to be there for them, give them his time. But he is now living off a suitcase and enjoys working and all that comes with it. So he is maybe waiting for the right time when he will not be working this hard. Again his father is an influence and a role model here also... he sees that he can marry and have kids even when he is 60 years old (as his dad). So he is not in a hurry. He is very cerebral. He will work as long as he is offered good projects that excites him and he is happy. I read an interview of him when he was filming in Spain this past summer. It was in Spanish I translated it and he said when he had kids, he would want to raise them in Sweden and explained why. And he said there is still time. He talked like he would eventually move back there, to have a family when his career slowed down.


----------



## audiogirl

He does want children, but he was just joking about wanting nine. He makes silly or facetious statements all the time. It is integral to his goofy/absurdist personality.

One of the most hilarious interviews he ever gave was on Conan O'Brien, when he suggested his father could safely cook over a stove in the nude (without harming his dangling bit) because it was small. Well Stellan loves to do nude scenes (like father like son) and that particular bit is doing just fine. And that was just an example of Alex's sense of humor.


----------



## GlamazonD

StarrLady said:


> Haven't you had goals that you just have not reached yet, even though you wanted to reach them?
> 
> That's why I think he does want kids and a family. Sometimes things don't work out the way we hoped, and it doesn't mean that we still don't hope to eventually meet those goals. And sometimes the years go by faster than we expected.



^Exactly! It's given that celebs don't reveal everything about themselves to the media but some things may be true or is that too stannish to believe so?  Alex comes from the big family so it's not far fetched he wants that too. Wanting to have 9 kids just to beat his dad is obviously a joke


----------



## StarrLady

^^
Yes, I agree, he sounds like he's kidding when he says he wants to beat his dad and have 9 kids. He can joke and still seriously want a family eventually. And, I agree, it is not stannish to think so.

ETA: Glamazon, I meant to quote you in my reply. But I messed up. By the way, I like the picture in your icon.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> He grew up with an actor father who wasn't around because of his job. He watched his mother struggle and once said himself 'I don't know how she did it, raising 6 kids when dad wasn't around." He also lived the life of a kid who missed his father. I honestly believe that he doesn't want to do the same to his kids because he knows what thats like. He wants to be there for them, give them his time. But he is now living off a suitcase and enjoys working and all that comes with it. So he is maybe waiting for the right time when he will not be working this hard. Again his father is an influence and a role model here also... he sees that he can marry and have kids even when he is 60 years old (as his dad). So he is not in a hurry. He is very cerebral. He will work as long as he is offered good projects that excites him and he is happy. I read an interview of him when he was filming in Spain this past summer. It was in Spanish I translated it and he said when he had kids, he would want to raise them in Sweden and explained why. And he said there is still time. He talked like he would eventually move back there, to have a family when his career slowed down.



Do you remember why he wanted to raise his kids in Sweden?  Besides the obvious, that he is from there, and his family is still there.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Do you remember why he wanted to raise his kids in Sweden?  Besides the obvious, that he is from there, and his family is still there.


It was more about the education system and the culture for raising kids in (being better in Sweden if not best compared to other countries)


----------



## VEGASTAR

About Alexa's interview:
I have never read any of Alex's ex girl friends giving this kind of personal information about him and their relationship before. Not while they dated him or after. This is a first I think. So in a way it seems very strange indeed. I wonder if Alex is ok with this. I wonder if things just slipped out of her mouth and she was just being open and honest about her life or was this an attempt to draw attention to the fact that she once dated a hero, "Tarzan"; an actor who had just won an Emmy (assuming the interview was made in November) because her new line is comming out and business is not good so she needs some press etc... i have no idea!!

On all of the things she said where Alex was mentioned, it may have looked like she was saying some nice things about him ("He’s an amazing man, very structured, responsible and supportive,” etc.) but underneath it all (with the other stories) she seemed to be giving other messages which may or may not be nice, depending on how one interprets it, but definately opens doors to speculation;

 "Then I fell in love with Tarzan” she says. Why does she use Tarzan and not his name? She says "Alex Turner" when she talks about him. She doesn't say I fell in love with the "Arctic Monkey rock star"!! It would have sounded much more sincere and respectful if she had said "Then I fell in love with Alexander Skarsgard, such an amazing man" If he hadn't done that movie was she going to say Then I fell in love with  Eric Nortman"? I think if Alex ever talked/talks about her, he wouldn't say I once loved that "It girl"!!!!

The interviewer has to figure out who she is talking about  as she says "I realize she’s talking about ‘Tarzan’, the actor Alexander Skarsgård, the man who she calls “completely un-my type”

NOW COMES THE MOST BIZZARE PART OF THE INTERWIEW:
She calls him "completely un-my type” ??? while we learn that they started living together from the begining of their relationship ("When she first started going out with Skarsgård they lived in an apartment opposite her old haunt, The Cabin.") and she says "For a good nine months, he had to peel my face off the window, literally. I’d be like, ‘I think I can see Matt [Hitt, a model and singer] down there.’ And he’d be like, ‘OK, he’s always going to be down there.’  
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?

If Matt is just a friend and she's looking down because she wants to go out clubbing/partying is Alex saying 'no' because he is 'responsible'? No that doesn't make sence. They both love to party and go out. Its part of Alexa's job to attend fashion events openings and related parties. There is probably one every night. If not, she seems to be out with friens (she shares it on her IG). Alex loves to drink and party and is described as the 'the wildest party animal' and we have seen him do just that, he is not secretive about it. No need to be. I believe he doesn't drink and party during his filming days but once 'its a wrap' then he does. Furthermore he is from Sweden and is a feminist (as recently admitted by the man himself) his girlfriend doesn't need permission from him and he is not the type of man who is going to say "no, stop looking out the window (peeling off her face) he will always be there" like he is preventing her from going out? and this goes on for 9 months??? Why on earth would this happen???? The only clue I am getting here is the "9 month" period. It is the same time period of when Alex had to diet/workout/not drink alcohol while preparing for Tarzan. How many times have we heard him say he couldn't go out party, see friends or family because of this intense 9 months of not drinking, dieting intense trainging period. So does this mean they starting dating when he began training for Tarzan? But even if this was true, if she was being the supporting gf and choosing to stay home with him, her face wouldn't be stuck on the window for 9 months complaining and even if it was, I see our Swedish feminist hunk telling her to go out and have fun, he can sit by himself and read right?

continuing below.......


----------



## VEGASTAR

continuing......

If on the other hand it means she is not over Matt, that's even more bizzare. I thought she said she fell in love with Tarzan! They started living together. Now she is saying she is still not over Matt to the point that her face is stuck to the window looking at him and she is describing the actions of Alex more like that of a suportive close friend giving her logical advice to get over him !! and this lasts for 9 monts? She should be over her ex if she is able to fall in love with someone new right? I can't find any interviews of Matt or Alexa where they admitt to dating each other. I can only find this on magazines that they dated just before Matt started dating Dakota Johnson ( a short time) and i see pictures of them hugging kissing etc (from that time) but they look more like friends to me. And they have been friends ever since. Could it be that they were always just friends? But if the mag articles are true and she fell for him and he left her for Dakota. Then did she get back at him in this way; "well I can date a hollywood star just like you. You have fifty shades of grey, i have Tarzan" is this why her face is stuck to the window? But then what kind of a man/boyfriend does this make Alex look like? A rebound? Or is he like the Budda/Nirvana type of man with no emotions of jelaousy? Or he is so in love with her that he is putting up with all her lugguage and being sportive? What kind of an image is she giving not only to herself but also to Alex?

I can't seem to believe this scenario either. It seems too weird. It doesn't make sence. So here is my take on it; maybe the interviewer had to cut some of the q&a's to fit the article on a certain number if pages and she cut things related to this conversation in such a way that it just isn't making sence.... maybe if we read the whole thing, there would be simple explanation?

As for the general tone of the article and other things said, I must say that even famous men who are playboys and are dating 5 women at the same time would never admit to it let alone say it in an mag interview. Maybe she was just trying to get attention (as she admitted to doing often in the article) again by this interwiew with all the things she said.

I think Alex is now very busy filming and I don't think he reads her interviews (she does a lot of them) . I wonder if someone will tell him, will he somehow find out that she spoke of them living together and etc.. and how he will react.


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from Alex's photo shoot with *Denis Rouvre* for *The Observer Magazine* (February 11, 2018):







+

Another set pic from filming Mute:




Source: The Library's digital scans


----------



## LizzardGirl

When were these new pics taken?  Has his hair grown this much......or were these taken before the shave??

I thought her saying she fell in love with Tarzan was a bit silly too....why not use his name instead of his character??  I also can’t believe she is talking so openly about things in their relationship when he very much refuses to....as his preferance is for privacy about it.  And yes....the Matt Hitt comment.....I don’t understand it either....but I like all of your theories!


----------



## BagBerry13

Jeez! He looks 50 here. Couldn't they do something about the lightning or his general rough look?! At least the hair looks good.


----------



## ellasam

BagBerry13 said:


> Jeez! He looks 50 here. Couldn't they do something about the lightning or his general rough look?! At least the hair looks good.


Thinking the same thing.... damn he looks old!!!!!


----------



## LizzardGirl

ellasam said:


> Thinking the same thing.... damn he looks old!!!!!


I was thinking this but didn’t want to be the one to say it....haha.....I think it’s just bad lighting!  And maybe a bit of weight loss in the facial area?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> About Alexa's interview:
> ...
> NOW COMES THE MOST BIZZARE PART OF THE INTERWIEW:
> *She calls him "completely un-my type”* ??? while we learn that they started living together from the begining of their relationship ("When she first started going out with Skarsgård they lived in an apartment opposite her old haunt, The Cabin.") and she says "For a good nine months, he had to peel my face off the window, literally. I’d be like, ‘I think I can see Matt [Hitt, a model and singer] down there.’ And he’d be like, ‘OK, he’s always going to be down there.’
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?
> ...*The only clue I am getting here is the "9 month" period. It is the same time period of when Alex had to diet/workout/not drink alcohol while preparing for Tarzan. How many times have we heard him say he couldn't go out party, see friends or family because of this intense 9 months of not drinking, dieting intense trainging period. So does this mean they starting dating when he began training for Tarzan? *But even if this was true, if she was being the supporting gf and choosing to stay home with him, her face wouldn't be stuck on the window for 9 months complaining and even if it was, I see our Swedish feminist hunk telling her to go out and have fun, he can sit by himself and read right?
> 
> continuing below.......



He's not her previous type, at all.
As for the 9 month period, I am going on the presumption that started after he returned to NYC after filming WOE, which was end of May/beginning of June, 2015. It wouldn't have been while he was training for LOT, because he was in LA for that, filming the last season of TB. She's talking about living together in NYC, not LA. And I don't think there's any evidence that they might be a couple until three years ago this weekend, so well after he was done with Tarzan. Still not getting 9 months, even with all the time they spent in England in 2015. Perhaps she's just lumping all the time they'd been able to spend together as a single time frame?
And no, I still don't understand the Matt Hitt comment.


----------



## betheunicorn

GlamazonD said:


> Well, it was you who wrote "I sense anger" and "you're funny" in order to belittle me and my opinions. I've received a lot of that kind of feedback from people who don't like me or my comments and get pissed off if they don't share my pov. It's also interesting that you except me to believe that you are not mad at me when you keep insulting me. So yeah, unfortunately I can't believe a word you said. But hey, no hard feelings, I'm sure we can live with that
> 
> PS. Still not mad


Never done this before, so, fine, let's try it. If it doesn't work, part of democracy, too.
"I sense anger" means I sense your anger because you started name-calling, not me. It does not make me mad, but it is funny, so, yes, I laughed, can't help that, it's not to belittle you. I don't take myself too seriously to get mad or insulted by name-calling, it helps you see things more clearly. If you read my stuff you will see my support, weird, way-beyond-average support, but I do not have to prove it to you.
I don't know you all, I mentioned some people in my last long comment. If I did not mention others, it means that these are the ones that were hovering in my mind. I am not often in here. I am not thread people, I said it before. Not mentioning others does not mean that I am insulting them, or that I hate, or that I bash. I am not after for you to believe me anyway. But I really like our going-in, believe it or not, that's why I'm still answering. If someone tells me "don't rush into conclusions, process first", I am not insulted. If others get insulted by this, I already apologized for it, because I did it kind of violently. If you are reading this, you are seeing that processing is on, full-scale. Because people have a free mind and enjoy deploying it, like you do, like I do. That's dialectic and it is the biggest gift in our lives. 
I also laughed with your "PS. Still not mad at you" comment. It is funny, are you going to take my head off about that, too?


----------



## loujono

LizzardGirl said:


> I was thinking this but didn’t want to be the one to say it....haha.....I think it’s just bad lighting!  And maybe a bit of weight loss in the facial area?


I think that was the look they were going for with the lighting - you can tell he's lost weight because of his sunken cheeks - this was before he shaved because he did look pretty thin then too - I actually love this look - he looks as he should - his age - rather than most magazine covers where they photoshop you within an inch of your life - nice and natural - as he should be


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's not her previous type, at all.
> As for the 9 month period, I am going on the presumption that started after he returned to NYC after filming WOE, which was end of May/beginning of June, 2015. It wouldn't have been while he was training for LOT, because he was in LA for that, filming the last season of TB. She's talking about living together in NYC, not LA. And I don't think there's any evidence that they might be a couple until three years ago this weekend, so well after he was done with Tarzan. Still not getting 9 months, even with all the time they spent in England in 2015. Perhaps she's just lumping all the time they'd been able to spend together as a single time frame?
> And no, I still don't understand the Matt Hitt comment.


I'm kinda of the idea that her and Matt were never together but have always been just good friends and maybe that is why there has never been any issue for Alex - she does have a lot of male friends ....


----------



## Julia_W

loujono said:


> I think that was the look they were going for with the lighting - you can tell he's lost weight because of his sunken cheeks - this was before he shaved because he did look pretty thin then too - I actually love this look - he looks as he should - his age - rather than most magazine covers where they photoshop you within an inch of your life - nice and natural - as he should be



If the pictures were taken around the time of the interview, which would make sense, since there is no mustache and hair, they would have been from the end of February to the first of March 2017.  They mention that he had just finished The Aftermath and next up was Hold the Dark.  He went to Calgary to start filming Hold the Dark on March 9, 2017.


----------



## GlamazonD

betheunicorn said:


> Never done this before, so, fine, let's try it. If it doesn't work, part of democracy, too.
> "I sense anger" means I sense your anger because you started name-calling, not me. It does not make me mad, but it is funny, so, yes, I laughed, can't help that, it's not to belittle you. I don't take myself too seriously to get mad or insulted by name-calling, it helps you see things more clearly. If you read my stuff you will see my support, weird, way-beyond-average support, but I do not have to prove it to you.
> I don't know you all, I mentioned some people in my last long comment. If I did not mention others, it means that these are the ones that were hovering in my mind. I am not often in here. I am not thread people, I said it before. Not mentioning others does not mean that I am insulting them, or that I hate, or that I bash. I am not after for you to believe me anyway. But I really like our going-in, believe it or not, that's why I'm still answering. If someone tells me "don't rush into conclusions, process first", I am not insulted. If others get insulted by this, I already apologized for it, because I did it kind of violently. If you are reading this, you are seeing that processing is on, full-scale. Because people have a free mind and enjoy deploying it, like you do, like I do. That's dialectic and it is the biggest gift in our lives.
> I also laughed with your "PS. Still not mad at you" comment. It is funny, are you going to take my head off about that, too?



Here we go again. I'm really sorry if I misinterpreted your comment, that led to this conversation, but all your answers followed indicate that I didn't.

I'm pretty sure I haven't called you names. First, because I don't do that (at least intentionally, maybe something went lost in translation idk) or feel free to show me where and when the name calling happened,
and secondly, the thread polices would have reported me.

Now you seem to think that "imaginary" name calling gives you the right to pick me and analyze my character in a rude way, not in one but in several posts. It's a classic discussion board reaction in order to make an opponent or a person who thinks differently uncomfortable and embarrassed. So that's why I sense anger or even rage from your part and I'm also feeling that you're trying to bully me, or maybe I just misinterpret again? But go ahead, if that is how you roll, this mama needs more than that to get me upset


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> I think that was the look they were going for with the lighting - you can tell *he's lost weight* because of his sunken cheeks - this was before he shaved because he did look pretty thin then too - I actually love this look - he looks as he should - his age - rather than most magazine covers where they *photoshop you within an inch of your life *- nice and natural - as he should be



I also think it's most likely this was done a year ago, at the same time he did the interview, after he'd finished The Aftermath. I wouldn't be surprised if he'd lost some weight for the role, as Stefan is underweight in the book.

My two favorite Alex covers are the Man of the World covers, from 2013 and 2016, he looks like himself. I think the two worst are are from 2011, the GQ and Men's Journal covers, where they went way overboard with the Photoshopping.


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> If the pictures were taken around the time of the interview, which would make sense, since there is no mustache and hair, they would have been from the end of February to the first of March 2017.  They mention that he had just finished The Aftermath and next up was Hold the Dark.  He went to Calgary to start filming Hold the Dark on March 9, 2017.


Thanks, because he was looking pretty thin last year - maybe for that role?


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I also think it's most likely this was done a year ago, at the same time he did the interview, after he'd finished The Aftermath. I wouldn't be surprised if he'd lost some weight for the role, as Stefan is underweight in the book.
> 
> My two favorite Alex covers are the Man of the World covers, from 2013 and 2016, he looks like himself. I think the two worst are are from 2011, the GQ and Men's Journal covers, where they went way overboard with the Photoshopping.



Yeh he looks fine without all the photoshopping - I hate when they do that. Remove the moles, wrinkles etc - he looks far more manly with them rater than like a ken doll


----------



## audiogirl

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I also think it's most likely this was done a year ago, at the same time he did the interview, after he'd finished The Aftermath. I wouldn't be surprised if he'd lost some weight for the role, as Stefan is underweight in the book.
> 
> My two favorite Alex covers are the Man of the World covers, from 2013 and 2016, he looks like himself. I think the two worst are are from 2011, the GQ and Men's Journal covers, where they went way overboard with the Photoshopping.


Most of the European post-war populace were undernourished, so thinning down makes sense. With his metabolism that's probably easy. 

The book did a job painting the dissolution of society in Germany. I hope the movie manages to pull it off.


----------



## loujono

JUST SIGNED UP FOR NETFLIX  BRING ON MUTE!


----------



## aerohead21

Woohoo @loujono!

I like him looking like him too. Sometimes the photoshopping on celebrities is so painful because you know that’s not really them. Like Alex - sorry man but you got lots of bags under them eyes and some deep forehead creases. They are always photoshopping those and it’s like, stop erasing his features!

I have to go off topic momentarily about that though - props to Lane Bryant for not photoshopping their models anymore. They had a bra sale going on (busty girls need to invest in their bras - they’re fabulous) and you can see every stretchmark and belly roll. It’s beautiful *tear*. Those girls look human.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's not her previous type, at all.
> As for the 9 month period, I am going on the presumption that started after he returned to NYC after filming WOE, which was end of May/beginning of June, 2015. It wouldn't have been while he was training for LOT, because he was in LA for that, filming the last season of TB. She's talking about living together in NYC, not LA. And I don't think there's any evidence that they might be a couple until three years ago this weekend, so well after he was done with Tarzan. Still not getting 9 months, even with all the time they spent in England in 2015. Perhaps she's just lumping all the time they'd been able to spend together as a single time frame?
> And no, I still don't understand the Matt Hitt comment.



Oh I knew they were talking about living in NYC. As Matt also lives in NYC (as she can see him out the window everyday) and she is only known for living in London or New York as far as I know. I have  never heard of her living in or having a house in L.A. But you are right that their living together in NYC couldn't have happened during the 9 months of dieting for Tarzan. I was just comming up with scenarios trying to understand her Matt comment but as I said in my comments non of the scenarios were making sence. True Blood S7 filming was from January to end of August 2014. Filming for The Legend of Tarzan began mid July 2014 which lasted 5 months. And he even managed to squeeze in The Diary of a Teenage Girl in that year which also began filming the middle of January 2014 (same as True Blood). He obviously didn't have to be on set everyday for TB so they must have scheduled it so he was able to shoot DOATG in San Fransisco at the same time.
So he probably went straight to shooting Tarzan from TB. In his interviews he had said that 4 months of the physical training and dieting for the movie was before shooting started, and 5 months if it during the shooting of the movie. So I am assuming that he was in LA for 4 months of that 9 month period and in London for the remaining 5.

He was done shooting Tarzan at the end of 2014. And a month and a half later the picture of him and Alexa  having avacado tost in NYC came out in mid Feb 2015. The first time they were linked as a couple and pictured as one.

Then news that he sold his LA home came out in March 2015. And War on Everone started shooting from April to June 2015 (as you also pointed out).

Now you are right that them having avacado tost 3 years ago was the first evidence that they might be a couple. This incident could have been the morning after their first date or they could have already been a couple and living together. There is no way of knowing at this point. I have no evidence but its my gut feeling that their relationship started a while while before Feb 2015. I think they were partying in the same circle and had common friends already (even before Tarzan). I remember there was a photo of her and Matt dressed as nuns for a halloween party like back in maybe 2013? And Alex also had a photo with him and his buddies also all dressed as nuns. I'm thinking there was a party somewhere in NYC where everyone was dressed as nuns. And they were both there perhaps? Maybe they were just acquaintances or they didn't know each other. Or maybe it wasn't even the same party, i am just speculating. But it is possible that they were running in the same circle at times given that they have similar tastes when it comes to partying.

I keep thinking of a picture where Alex was at some opening of a shop or something. A crowd of people where standing outside and his friend Siggi was next to him. Alexa came to this thing on her own then Alex and Alexa kissed each other on the cheek like they were two people who had just met one or two times before and were not close. Like newly friends. Then she left on her own. There were pictures of this whole thing. I don't remember when this took place or where. But it was summer. She was wearing a summer dress with converse sneekers. I wonder if anyone remembers these pictures??? It didn't look like they were dating but maybe a little flirtation that it could have been the beginning of their relationship maybe ?? Again I am just speculating. But I would really like to know when those pics were taken, if anyone remembers/knows ??


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t remember any of that but I also had it in my head she and Alex were friends (or at least acquainted) before dating. That could be why they lived together for a while, with the Matt comment? Maybe they were just roomies for a bit?? Idk. I also get the idea that they both are a little loose with regards to their idea of sexuality and partying - as in neither are opposed to a FWB type situation. I have read in MANY comments about pot smoking, which I’m not for or against, I’m just saying...they both seem to be a lot more open minded than this Kansas girl right here!


----------



## waterlilies_

@VEGASTAR  that kiss on the cheeck was at the end of July 2016.

It was a weird kiss for a couple don't you think? They seemed to be just friends. Also he is keeping her far by keeping her arm. 

For me they have never lived together like she said. They have never been 9 months in the same place together. So maybe they have spent few days in the same flat when  they both were in town. 
Back in 2015 he shot WOE, in 2016 he went premiering and promoting LOT first and then WOE, last year we know he barely stayed in NY and we know she is back to London since 2016...
So the "living together stuff" is between 2015 and 2016 (Hammarby on the Fridge?!) but yet again, not for 9 months
Besides, when I look to this photo I see a couple of friends not lovers.


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> I'm kinda of the idea that her and Matt were never together but have always been just good friends and maybe that is why there has never been any issue for Alex - she does have a lot of male friends ....



I totally agree. This article with the Matt comnent made me look at all her IG posts. It goes back to 2011 and Matt is there from the start. It looks like they are best friends, pals... she quotes them as such too. I also saw that she posted his pics (or both of them together) before, during and after the time he dated Dakota. He is always there like best friend. This is just my interpretation of course. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors. But they just posed at  a fashion event 2 days ago arms around each other and we know she is back with Alex so I really think there is nothing there.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> @VEGASTAR  that kiss on the cheeck was at the end of July 2016.
> 
> It was a weird kiss for a couple don't you think? They seemed to be just friends. Also he is keeping her far by keeping her arm.


Very weird!!! I remember the tabloids making fun of it, because the were rumored to be ‘together ‘, but kissed on the cheek, and they showed many pictures of him kissing girls on the mouth, whom he was just friends with!!


----------



## StarrLady

Digital Spy reports that Charles Dance (who played Tywin Lannister on Game of Thrones) will be joining the cast of The Little Drummer Girl. He will be playing Picton.

Other cast members include Michael Moshonov as Litvak and Max Irons as Al.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Very weird!!! I remember the tabloids making fun of it, because the were rumored to be ‘together ‘, but kissed on the cheek, and they showed many pictures of him kissing girls on the mouth, whom he was just friends with!!



Too weird actually. Especially after 9 months of living as she said. To me that article has many fake things in it. Besies she used to posted a lot from her own apartment and posted a couple of IG from his one (the one with the magnet on the Fridge was during Academy 2016 if my mind reminds properly). Then again on Easter but he was there too. So their "living together" is not more than few days per months


----------



## waterlilies_

@StarrLady the news are from last week now. Today it seems they're shooting in Surrey.


----------



## VEGASTAR

waterlilies_ said:


> @VEGASTAR  that kiss on the cheeck was at the end of July 2016.
> 
> It was a weird kiss for a couple don't you think? They seemed to be just friends. Also he is keeping her far by keeping her arm.
> 
> For me they have never lived together like she said. They have never been 9 months in the same place together. So maybe they have spent few days in the same flat when  they both were in town.
> Back in 2015 he shot WOE, in 2016 he went premiering and promoting LOT first and then WOE, last year we know he barely stayed in NY and we know she is back to London since 2016...
> So the "living together stuff" is between 2015 and 2016 (Hammarby on the Fridge?!) but yet again, not for 9 months
> Besides, when I look to this photo I see a couple of friends not lovers.


Yesss thats the picture. Wow I had no idea this was in 2016. Everything you said makes sence.


----------



## waterlilies_

VEGASTAR said:


> Yesss thats the picture. Wow I had no idea this was in 2016. Everything you said makes sence.



I know it makes sense. A couple of days before they did their papstroll with My. Then this kiss on the cheek..... 
I think they met first when he moved to NY early in 2016 actually. The common friends? Derek Blasberg. I don't think they have ever met in London first that period.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Very weird!!! I remember the tabloids making fun of it, because the were rumored to be ‘together ‘, but kissed on the cheek, and they showed many pictures of him kissing girls on the mouth, whom he was just friends with!!


Weird indeed because weren't they already spotted holding hands at parks and stuff by then? And he left the Met Ball that year holding her hands while they were clearly photographed. I don't know what month this pic was taken but him holding her elbow and her coming and leaving this event by herself, I honestly thought his was before they were a couple.


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> I totally agree. This article with the Matt comnent made me look at all her IG posts. It goes back to 2011 and Matt is there from the start. It looks like they are best friends, pals... she quotes them as such too. I also saw that she posted his pics (or both of them together) before, during and after the time he dated Dakota. He is always there like best friend. This is just my interpretation of course. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors. But they just posed at  a fashion event 2 days ago arms around each other and we know she is back with Alex so I really think there is nothing there.


In her interviews Alexa's said that from her instagram you never know with whom she's dating. She doesn't put her 'boyfriends' there so I think that Matt Hitt was never her 'Boyfriend'. Matt is just very close pal from the time when she was lonely in NY after her break up with Alex Turner.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Oh I knew they were talking about living in NYC. As Matt also lives in NYC (as she can see him out the window everyday) and she is only known for living in London or New York as far as I know. I have  never heard of her living in or having a house in L.A. But you are right that their living together in NYC couldn't have happened during the 9 months of dieting for Tarzan. I was just comming up with scenarios trying to understand her Matt comment but as I said in my comments non of the scenarios were making sence. True Blood S7 filming was from January to end of August 2014. Filming for The Legend of Tarzan began mid July 2014 which lasted 5 months. And he even managed to squeeze in The Diary of a Teenage Girl in that year which also began filming the middle of January 2014 (same as True Blood). He obviously didn't have to be on set everyday for TB so they must have scheduled it so he was able to shoot DOATG in San Fransisco at the same time.
> So he probably went straight to shooting Tarzan from TB. In his interviews he had said that 4 months of the physical training and dieting for the movie was before shooting started, and 5 months if it during the shooting of the movie. So I am assuming that he was in LA for 4 months of that 9 month period and in London for the remaining 5.
> 
> He was done shooting Tarzan at the end of 2014. And a month and a half later the picture of him and Alexa  having avacado tost in NYC came out in mid Feb 2015. The first time they were linked as a couple and pictured as one.
> 
> Then news that he sold his LA home came out in March 2015. And War on Everone started shooting from April to June 2015 (as you also pointed out).
> 
> Now you are right that them having avacado tost 3 years ago was the first evidence that they might be a couple. This incident could have been the morning after their first date or they could have already been a couple and living together. There is no way of knowing at this point. I have no evidence but its my gut feeling that their relationship started a while while before Feb 2015. I think they were partying in the same circle and had common friends already (even before Tarzan). I remember there was a photo of her and Matt dressed as nuns for a halloween party like back in maybe 2013? And Alex also had a photo with him and his buddies also all dressed as nuns. I'm thinking there was a party somewhere in NYC where everyone was dressed as nuns. And they were both there perhaps? Maybe they were just acquaintances or they didn't know each other. Or maybe it wasn't even the same party, i am just speculating. But it is possible that they were running in the same circle at times given that they have similar tastes when it comes to partying.
> 
> I keep thinking of a picture where Alex was at some opening of a shop or something. A crowd of people where standing outside and his friend Siggi was next to him. Alexa came to this thing on her own then Alex and Alexa kissed each other on the cheek like they were two people who had just met one or two times before and were not close. Like newly friends. Then she left on her own. There were pictures of this whole thing. I don't remember when this took place or where. But it was summer. She was wearing a summer dress with converse sneekers. I wonder if anyone remembers these pictures??? It didn't look like they were dating but maybe a little flirtation that it could have been the beginning of their relationship maybe ?? Again I am just speculating. But I would really like to know when those pics were taken, if anyone remembers/knows ??



I'm presuming that they'd had some acquaintance with each other, but Feb. 2015, the Father John Misty concerts, the avocado toast date, was perhaps when they actually really realized they liked each other and wanted to date.
I think the Halloween nun costumes with Alex and Joel were October 2015.



waterlilies_ said:


> @VEGASTAR  that kiss on the cheeck was at the end of July 2016.
> 
> It was a weird kiss for a couple don't you think? They seemed to be just friends. Also he is keeping her far by keeping her arm.
> 
> For me they have never lived together like she said. They have never been 9 months in the same place together. So maybe they have spent few days in the same flat when  they both were in town.
> Back in 2015 he shot WOE, in 2016 he went premiering and promoting LOT first and then WOE, last year we know he barely stayed in NY and we know she is back to London since 2016...
> So the "living together stuff" is between 2015 and 2016 (Hammarby on the Fridge?!) but yet again, not for 9 months
> Besides, when I look to this photo I see a couple of friends not lovers.


I keep thinking that's Bill, because I think he was there as well IIRC, but it's Alex. It's possible they'd actually broken up for the first time by then, and he went home to Sweden for the month right after this.

ETA: StarrLady: Yep, the Charles Dance and other casting announcements were made by the BBC on Thursday, when they started filming. There are a couple of characters that haven't been announced, but it's possible they've tweaked them from the book, or haven't cast them yet.


----------



## waterlilies_

And let's not forget he shot BLL at  the beginning of 2016 ( 3 months?) She was in LA just for few days because of her AG stuff, then he spent months away for LOT.

If he was with her, we would have known as her friends always find a way to post him on their social (like in mauritius, Feefeh posted him from the very first day)


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> Weird indeed because weren't they already spotted holding hands at parks and stuff by then? And he left the Met Ball that year holding her hands while they were clearly photographed. I don't know what month this pic was taken but him holding her elbow and her coming and leaving this event by herself, I honestly thought his was before they were a couple.


The pics were taken just before when they split for a few months in 2016.


----------



## StarrLady

Well, Alex and Alexa were kissing on the lips and acting like lovers when they were on the sofa behind her friend (we've seen that picture too). But, there wasn't a crowd of people around them. That does tend to make a difference to most people. They had a lot more privacy at her friend's apartment.


----------



## waterlilies_

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm presuming that they'd had some acquaintance with each other, but Feb. 2015, the Father John Misty concerts, the avocado toast date, was perhaps when they actually really realized they liked each other and wanted to date.
> I think the Halloween nun costumes with Alex and Joel were October 2015.
> 
> 
> I keep thinking that's Bill, because I think he was there as well IIRC, but it's Alex. It's possible they'd actually broken up for the first time by then, and he went home to Sweden for the month right after this.



No no it was Alex as there are many photos showing him with Siggi and others from his posse.
That kiss is weird even if they had just broke up. Maybe even more weird.

I still remember her on the red carpet in Stockholm... alone with none but herself.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

waterlilies_ said:


> And let's not forget he shot BLL at  the beginning of 2016 ( 3 months?) She was in LA just for few days because of her AG stuff, then he spent months away for LOT.
> 
> If he was with her, we would have known as her friends always find a way to post him on their social (like in mauritius, Feefeh posted him from the very first day)



BLL was January-May 2016 for him, though he did have beaks in filming. LOT was end of May-October 2014. He'd shot DOATG for three weeks in January, and the did all of TB filming from beginning of February through May 2014.

ETA: I know it's Alex from The Deep End club pic, but their greeting is so formal I keep thinking it's not Alex.
Also, his mom was in NYC too, I think there are the pap pics from the day before or the morning of the DE party.


----------



## waterlilies_

StarrLady said:


> Well, Alex and Alexa were kissing on the lips and acting like lovers when they were on the sofa behind her friend (we've seen that picture too). But, there wasn't a crowd of people around them. That does tend to make a difference to most people. They had a lot more privacy at her friend's apartment.



This happened back in early 2015 when they were in Paris. And what a coincidence her friend (HER Friend) posted that particular photo to celebrate Poppy... yes because she had not other photos of her.

Her friends always  tries a way to exploit him. Also in embarassing images.


----------



## Julia_W

I believe that picture of her in the green and white dress was taken when Tennessee Thomas was closing down the Deep End Club.  I'm sure that's where they were.  It may have been during their first break up, but they had definitely been a couple prior to that picture being taken.


----------



## waterlilies_

BuckeyeChicago said:


> BLL was January-May 2016 for him, though he did have beaks in filming. LOT was end of May-October 2014. He'd shot DOATG for three weeks in January, and the did all of TB filming from beginning of February through May 2014.



You're goint to far away in time.
He shot BLL as you said between (let's say) Jan and March 2016 then the promo for LOT has started and he toured the world (with Dada and Mark). I was referring to the promo not the shooting.


----------



## waterlilies_

Julia_W said:


> I believe that picture was taken when Tennessee Thomas was closing down the Deep End Club.  I'm sure that's where they were.  It may have been during their first break up, but they had definitely been a couple prior to that picture being taken.



Yes at the closing of DeepEnd. he had on that ridicolous tee with Nice as F*** writing.
Well, we have the photos of them papped together (and they are quite always miserable or gross). 
But this kiss remains too weird for me. I don't kiss my ex bf that way. Never did.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Ah, promo. He did promo while shooting BLL as well, but BLL was Jan-May, with breaks. LOT primary promo was from May through middle of July.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> The pics were taken just before when they split for a few months in 2016.


That makes sence.


----------



## waterlilies_

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Ah, promo. He did promo while shooting BLL as well, but BLL was Jan-May, with breaks. LOT primary promo was from May through middle of July.



Exaclty. Now tell me when has he spent 9 months still in NY?


----------



## StarrLady

waterlilies_ said:


> @StarrLady the news are from last week now. Today it seems they're shooting in Surrey.


I know. But nobody had posted it here.


----------



## waterlilies_

They have broken up too many times. When a thing doesn't work once, you can try again but if if twice is not working.... then you should face reality.


----------



## StarrLady

A relationship is between the 2 people. Whether it is a very serious relationship or just FWB. The two people need to decide what works for them. I'm not sure why some people are so judgemental about someone else's relationship.


----------



## Kitkath70

Oh good grief! Here's another option.  He's not kissing her, he's pulling her closer so he can tell her something. 
The reason why he was wearing a Nice as **** shirt was because Nice as **** the band, which Tennessee is the drummer for, was playing at the closing of the Deep End Club, which Tennessee owned. Chances are that it was loud  because the band was playing and he was trying to tell her something. Look where his hand is. On her arm like he's pulling her towards him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I know. But nobody had posted it here.



Jooa did, Thursday morning.  But I think it got lost in all the Alexa/relationship  comments.



> Chances are that it was loud because the band was playing and he was trying to tell her something. Look where his hand is. On her arm like he's pulling her towards him.



Well, that makes too much sense to be any gossip fun!


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Jooa did, Thursday morming. But I think it got lost in all the Alexa/relationship  comments.


Oh, okay, thanks. I did miss it.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Oh good grief! Here's another option.  He's not kissing her, he's pulling her closer so he can tell her something.
> The reason why he was wearing a Nice as **** shirt was because Nice as **** the band, which Tennessee is the drummer for, was playing at the closing of the Deep End Club, which Tennessee owned. Chances are that it was loud  because the band was playing and he was trying to tell her something. Look where his hand is. On her arm like he's pulling her towards him.


 Your response is logical and makes sense.


----------



## Julia_W

Alexa is leaving New York.  I suppose she is headed back to London.  Maybe we'll get some Valentine's Day pics although, I believe she hosts some kind of anti-Valentine's Day party.  Alex may be there anyway.


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well, that makes too much sense to be any gossip fun!





StarrLady said:


> Your response is logical and makes sense.



I didn't mean it to be too logical and spoil the fun.  I just remember that he had some downtime and they were very much together here.  He also went with the band to the Stephen Colbert show when they played. He was having fun hanging with friends, playing groupie and enjoying the summer in NYC. They also went to a Bernie Sanders rally at some point too.


----------



## Kitkath70

We may get some pictures over Valentine's.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> *I didn't mean it to be too logical and spoil the fun. * I just remember that he had some downtime and they were very much together here.  He also went with the band to the Stephen Colbert show when they played. He was having fun hanging with friends, playing groupie and enjoying the summer in NYC. *They also went to a Bernie Sanders rally at some point too.*



Ah, don't worry about being logical!
And part of the photo assumption from me comes from that they did appear to break up right after.
He went to the Sanders rally with Tennessee in March 2016.


----------



## VEGASTAR

While I was looking through Alexa's IG in relation to her Matt comment (confusion) and came to the conclusion that they must be just best friends (as I mentioned in my above comment), I unfotunately came across another post. She has a picture of Terry R. and she quotes him as "Daddy". I just looked in the comments and her fans are not happy and also someone mentioned about her dating Ian Watkins!!!! I couldn't believe it so I googled. Is her dating him really true or could that part be gossip? He confessed to trying to rape a baby for crying out loud!!!

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/amp...ov/28/ian-watkins-case-celebrity-lostprophets

Didn't she say in her interviews that most photographers and other people she associated with while she was a model were creeps. So she left modelling and went on to tv etc... but Terry is Daddy?

Is this also something you all already know? Was it talked about here. Am I the last one to find out. The more I read her interviews or look at her IG postings the more confused I am getting!!!!!

When it comes to Terry I cannot not mention Alex. Of all the professional photo shoots he has done he posted one from the Terry shoot. What is it with the both of them and their liking of this photographer i don't understand!

I hope they both have fun at their anti valentine party or whatever, i am feeling a little nauseated right now from my recent readings( esp. Ian Watkins stories) So please excuse my sudden change of tone....

They can kiss and push/pull arms with whatever body language at the party and give interviews to magazines as single people. They can talk about feminism and equal rights about women while posting pics or works of a man accused of being just the opposite.

They seem to be made for each other. Happy Valentine to them!

I am once again sorry for my tone but even a mother who loves her child more than anything in the world can be mad at them and dissapointed at times. Its one of those times  for me; Alex that's enough, go to your room and think about what you did! You are grounded!

SORRY!


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> I didn't mean it to be too logical and spoil the fun.  I just remember that he had some downtime and they were very much together here.  He also went with the band to the Stephen Colbert show when they played. He was having fun hanging with friends, playing groupie and enjoying the summer in NYC. They also went to a Bernie Sanders rally at some point too.


It was a compliment.
And logical people are fun too!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think Alexa briefly dating Watkins in 06/07, well before he was charged, is often used against her by those who don't like her. Apparently she was supposed to know everything about him in that time period, and is guilty for whatever he did during that time period. More so than even his band mates, apparently.
As for Terry Richardson, this was gone over in August, about how it was a very stupid decision on the part of Alex and his people to think this was a good idea.


----------



## StarrLady

Regarding Terry Richardson, it's interesting how selective the criticism is. Are people criticizing the following celebrities who also worked with Terry?
Other celebrities who worked with Terry Richardson include: Barack *****, Oprah Winfrey, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Beyoncé, Selena Gomez, Miley Cyrus, Kate Moss, Joseph Gordon Levitt, Paul Rudd, Cindy Crawford, etc. And the list goes on and on.
And Alex probably didn't include photos from previous photo shoots because he didn't have this Instagram account then.


----------



## Kitkath70

I don’t like Terry Richardson as a person or as a photographer at all.  His style is awful.
But I think Alex posted that picture because he thought the idea of copying his junk was funny and probably absurd.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It was a stupid decision to say yes to using TR for that shoot, stupid for Conde Nast to keep using him well after the allegations surfaced (GQ Style is a CN publication). 
But yes, it does seem that Alex is held more personally responsible for that photo shoot than others who worked with TR. Unfortunately, there are a lot of people, including women, who've worked with TR repeatedly, and continued to support him even after everything. In terms of responsibility for the continued employment and support of TR, Alex is waaaaaaaaaaay down the list.
And yes, I think he thought that photo of him copying his junk was probably very funny. And it would have been, if it hadn't been TR taking the pictures.


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Woohoo @loujono!
> 
> I like him looking like him too. Sometimes the photoshopping on celebrities is so painful because you know that’s not really them. Like Alex - sorry man but you got lots of bags under them eyes and some deep forehead creases. They are always photoshopping those and it’s like, stop erasing his features!
> 
> I have to go off topic momentarily about that though - props to Lane Bryant for not photoshopping their models anymore. They had a bra sale going on (busty girls need to invest in their bras - they’re fabulous) and you can see every stretchmark and belly roll. It’s beautiful *tear*. Those girls look human.



hats off to anyone who lets it all be natural these days - so over the fakeness - it's so hard when everything is not real in magazines - the unreal expectations it creates is so damaging to both the mental health and physical. I'm 43 and still have an unhealthy body image about still needing a flat stomach! and it's far from that! 

One of the best features of Alex his the creases on his forehead and jeez we all have bags


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> @VEGASTAR  that kiss on the cheeck was at the end of July 2016.
> 
> It was a weird kiss for a couple don't you think? They seemed to be just friends. Also he is keeping her far by keeping her arm.
> 
> For me they have never lived together like she said. They have never been 9 months in the same place together. So maybe they have spent few days in the same flat when  they both were in town.
> Back in 2015 he shot WOE, in 2016 he went premiering and promoting LOT first and then WOE, last year we know he barely stayed in NY and we know she is back to London since 2016...
> So the "living together stuff" is between 2015 and 2016 (Hammarby on the Fridge?!) but yet again, not for 9 months
> Besides, when I look to this photo I see a couple of friends not lovers.


I do remember  seeing this photo and I also thought bizarre - they don't look like a couple - definitely a friendly kiss for a mate and not your lover ....


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> Too weird actually. Especially after 9 months of living as she said. To me that article has many fake things in it. Besies she used to posted a lot from her own apartment and posted a couple of IG from his one (the one with the magnet on the Fridge was during Academy 2016 if my mind reminds properly). Then again on Easter but he was there too. So their "living together" is not more than few days per months


where is this image with the fridge in Alex's apartment??


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> where is this image with the fridge in Alex's apartment??


Yeah, where are those pictures? I have never seen them , just heard about them. Basically people bashing her for “ showing off”  that she was with Alex in his apartment!!!!


----------



## StarrLady

Latest tweet from Duncan Jones:

Duncan Jones@ManMadeMoon
As you know, theatrical screenings of @mute set to be incredibly limited, as the film is a Netflix release, but...one very, VERY special screening of MUTE coming up in LA on the evening of the 22nd. Join me & @rianjohnson for a Q & A after! 

Gofobo.com/MuteDuncanJones

Anyone here able to attend?


----------



## StarrLady

Here's a video interview with Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux talking about Mute with Extra TV

skarsjoy.tumblr.com

This site also has an article on Mute with Total Film with new quotes by Alex


----------



## Sillygal2007

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think Alexa briefly dating Watkins in 06/07, well before he was charged, is often used against her by those who don't like her. Apparently she was supposed to know everything about him in that time period, and is guilty for whatever he did during that time period. More so than even his band mates, apparently.
> As for Terry Richardson, this was gone over in August, about how it was a very stupid decision on the part of Alex and his people to think this was a good idea.


Except it was well known that he was a pedophile? Ian Watkins ex gf kept making it known. Warning every person that went near him. I am not “hating” on Alexa but dating a well known pedophile seems far mor anti feministic than women staying with one man.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Keeping in the realm of what we actually know: The only people Watkins ex-girlfriend talked to repeatedly was apparently the police.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/lostprophets-paedophiles-ex-girlfriend-savages-11055493

This same ex-girlfriend Joanne Mjadzelics went to trial _herself _last year for possessing indecent images and she discussed 'kidnapping children' during online chats with Watkins
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-trial-cover-police-failings-court-told.html

I'm no fan of AC, but yeah...


----------



## jooa

^^ Watkins was Alexa boyfriend briefly in 2007, before all the talk to the police.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

StarrLady said:


> *Regarding Terry Richardson, it's interesting how selective the criticism is. Are people criticizing the following celebrities who also worked with Terry?*
> Other celebrities who worked with Terry Richardson include: Barack *****, Oprah Winfrey, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Beyoncé, Selena Gomez, Miley Cyrus, Kate Moss, Joseph Gordon Levitt, Paul Rudd, Cindy Crawford, etc. And the list goes on and on.
> And Alex probably didn't include photos from previous photo shoots because he didn't have this Instagram account then.


Have you read this thread when the Richardson pictures were posted?  There was plenty of criticism of Alex by longtime posters who seem to now be claiming otherwise and are now on the other side of the fence.

Alex didn't get any more or less criticism than others who've worked with this creep.  But if you're only reading forums or articles about Alex then of course that's the idea you might come away with.

The height of it was in October of 2017 re: TR (but some of it earlier in 2014) when he was ousted from Conde Nast shoots. There were a ton of articles singling out celebrity enablers of Richardson. Those named were Lady Gaga, Beyonce, Miley Cyrus, Lena Dunham, Jennifer Aniston and her husband Justin Theroux, R.Kelly, Kim Kardashian, Nicki Minaj etc etc..

https://www.thedailybeast.com/terry-richardsons-a-list-feminist-enablers-lady-gaga-beyonce-and-more
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/news/morrissey-miley-cyrus-people-regret-working-terry-richardson/
https://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/11/03/terry-richardson-conde-nast-vogue-ban/
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ehavior-posed-half-nude-Terry-Richardson.html
http://www.celebitchy.com/373884/ju..._with_his_bff_terry_richardson_in_nyc_gross_/


----------



## Kitkath70

I wasn't very familiar with the whole Ian Watkins thing so I did a little reading up on him.  Holy **** is he a twisted guy.  Looks wise I can see that he would be her type.  But I doubt there was anything too serious with him. Probably a few dates or hook ups and that was it. I actually hope for her sake that she never slept with him.  That could really mess a person up.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Yeah, where are those pictures? I have never seen them , just heard about them. Basically people bashing her for “ showing off”  that she was with Alex in his apartment!!!!



There is the discussion on this same forum. Noone has posted the snapchat I should check on my archive

https://forum.purseblog.com/posts/29909260/

It was clearly Alex’s house


----------



## a_sussan

Interview with Justin, they discuss 'Mute' a little bit.


----------



## betheunicorn

Kitkath70 said:


> I wasn't very familiar with the whole Ian Watkins thing so I did a little reading up on him.  Holy **** is he a twisted guy.  Looks wise I can see that he would be her type.  But I doubt there was anything too serious with him. Probably a few dates or hook ups and that was it. I actually hope for her sake that she never slept with him.  That could really mess a person up.


I have to say upfront, still not hating (people in here kinda baffle me with that ).
Well, that depends on how "trendy" you are. Are you "trendy" enough to be a polygamist (like many men are), just now, because you just declared yourself a feminist and there is hype about it? Or were you always? A polygamist? (Which can prove a bit dangerous, obviously, to say the least, no other judgment...). And how really important is it, if you are, to talk about it? Maybe it is to you, on a fixating level, for whatever reason, so you have to shout it from the rooftops for some extra attention, but, tbh, it is boring.
And by "you" I don't mean you, @Kitkath70.
I mean, generally, "you", in terms of trying to evolve yourself and be happy. With whatever arrangement, traditional or not.
I think the term "just friends", "best friends" and "dates" save the day on every occasion. And on every generation, as it turns out. The exploitation of the term "feminist", as well.
At some point, I thought that when in a committed relationship, your partner is also your best friend, but these things are very fluid. What is "committed"? Maybe "committed" is an illusion, just as the terms I mentioned above. Maybe everything just comes down to showing respect to people who understand you, without any word-labeling.
There is a new term flying around: If you want to be happy, you have to "train" for it. All the way from childhood. Picked it up a couple of years ago, but, so far it makes sense. People like their sadness. I know I do. It's hard to face sadness, to "train" to be happy. So, maybe, better let it around you. It's easier. That's why I say "freeze stuff".  Someone mentioned high school. I called it "emotional intelligence" - same thing. Mix that with media attention and you 're gold. Anyway, nobody knows what's happiness for everyone.  I'm pretty sure Alex sees his way towards that and makes sure that people around him understand and respect him. Well, fine, I soooo hope...

So, Netflix! I'm definitely signing up, as well.


----------



## audiogirl

@betheunicorn What does any of your comment have to do with @Kitkath70 finding out about Ian Watkins? He was locked up in 2013 for being a pedophile and owning some horrific child porn and plotting to kidnap children for depraved acts, including attempted rape of an infant. Alexa dated him in 2007. His gf reported him to the police in 2009. But now it turns out the gf was somewhat complicit in all this garbage.

There are people who think Alexa should have known he'd become such a monster in the future.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Here is the full *Total Film* article (pp. 74-77)(via The Library):









View attachment 3967843










*THE QUIET MAN*

Duncan Jones follows up his cult debut _Moon_ with _Mute_, a Netflix movie set in the same fictional universe. _Total Film_ takes a trip to a future Berlin to meet stars Alexander Skarsgård and Paul Rudd and find out if silence is golden.

Words by *Ian BerrIMan*

Where would you go, forty years from now, if you urgently needed to get your brain scanned, no questions asked? The answer: a disused power station that used to serve the German ********ic Republic. Well, that’s where _Total Film_ finds itself on a sub-zero November afternoon in Berlin, anyway.

   It’s a cavernous, dingy space, which still shows signs of its industrial past. Giant metal hooks hang from the roof a good 50 feet above – two-thirds of which is now covered by tarpaulin. In front of us, sensibly kitted out in “extreme weather” wear, the crew on Duncan Jones’ new Netflix movie _Mute_ are shooting a scene set in an illegal tech market.

   As sci-fi futures go, it looks rather ramshackle. A little girl wearing a rainbow-striped Puffa jacket is standing in a booth resembling a fridge that’s had its door pulled off, wearing a pair of headphones. Nearby, a screen displays six monochrome slices of brain matter. Extras bustle about in the background: a guy is test-firing a weapon at a target; someone with rollerblades slung over their shoulder is serving coffees. _TF_ observes a short conversation between Noel Clarke, as the man running this shady operation, and Paul Rudd as the girl’s father, ‘Cactus’ Bill. It ends with Clarke’s character glancing up at a monitor, scowling angrily, and exiting, clearly having spotted someone he’s got serious beef with.

In a break from shooting we grab a few words with Rudd, whose get-up is strangely familiar. Clad in a black and pink Hawaiian shirt and fur-hooded parka, and sporting a massive handlebar moustache and sideburns, he’s a dead ringer for Elliott Gould’s character in Robert Altman’s _M*A*S*H_, ‘Trapper’ John McIntyre. This is appropriate,given that Rudd’s playing one half of a pair of wisecracking American surgeons (the other portrayed by Justin Theroux).

   “I’m trying to get some papers,” the _Ant-Man_ actor explains. “I was in the military and was awol, and there are a lot of hoops that you need to jump through. So I’m now associating with some sketchy characters operating in this world of 2050 Berlin.”

   After voicing admiration for his facial topiary, we broach the subject of _M*A*S*H_, and learn that the character’s look is a deliberate homage. Though Rudd didn’t pick up on that when he first read the script. “When I first met Duncan, he told me that these two guys had a ‘Hawkeye’ Pierce and ‘Trapper’ John quality, even to the way they look, and I didn’t know that,” Rudd reveals. “Then when I watched _M*A*S*H _again, I thought, ‘Oh yeah, this is a real combination of a lot of things, and yet it’s its own story. You can pick out little things that are homages or somehow worked their way into the story, in a way I haven’t seen before. It’s very strange – more than once I’ve finished shooting a scene and walked over to Duncan and said, ‘You are a very strange person! Sick mind!’”

Absent from this scene is the character Clarke leaves to confront, who lends Mute its title. Alexander Skarsgård plays nightclub bartender Leo, who lost his ability to speak after a childhood accident, then due to his Amish upbringing decided never to have surgery to restore it. After Leo’s girlfriend disappears, he goes in search of her, exploring the underbelly of this dystopian Berlin in a way that we’re told recalls the likes of John Boorman’s 1967 neo-noir _Point Blank_ and Paul Schrader’s 1979 drama _Hardcore_.

   When we catch up with Skarsgård, resplendent in a tweed suit that nods to his character’s old-fashioned upbringing, he admits that it’s been a very challenging role – even more so than you might think. For one thing, he can’t even make the slightest non-verbal noise.

   “I checked with a specialist,” Skarsgård says, “because I wondered, well, what kind of sounds can I make? And he said, ‘If your vocal cords are severed, there’s really nothing – even a cough engages your vocal cords, and when they’re severed there’s just air. And most of the characters Leo interacts with don’t know him, because it’s a story of him running through the streets of Berlin basically communicating with strangers. So that was also tricky, as there’s not a lot of backstory. He’s just this recluse who kinda shows up.”

   That storyline means that the film is continually moving forward, burning through locations at a rate of knots (51 in all) – today’s market, the result of two weeks’ work for the set dressing department, is to be torn down after just one day’s filming. Last night the crew were at techno club Tresor, a local institution. Filming’s also taken place at the ICC, Berlin’s futuristic conference centre, with a _French Connection_-style car chase through the streets still to come. It’s fair to say that the city is a character in the film.

   “We’ve taken advantage of the fact that we’re in Berlin and have these amazing locations where old meets new,” Skarsgård says. “We shot out of Babelsberg Studio quite a bit, where they filmed _Metropolis_ and _Nosferatu_, but also around the city at the Brandenburg Gate and all these amazing locations. You can tell Duncan’s very excited to be back in Berlin.”

Back? Of course, that’s right. The director is the son of David Bowie, and as a very young boy spent several years living in the German capital while his father was recording his ‘_Berlin Trilogy_’ of albums: 1977’s _Low _and _Heroes_, and 1979’s _Lodger_. Keep your eyes peeled when you see Mute and you might spot a little nod to that personal history in the set dressing: the sleeve of an LP of Philip Glass symphonies based on Bowie’s work. What seems to have energised Jones more than any nostalgia for his childhood, however, is the chance to work at a historic studio.

   “Babelsberg is kind of a pilgrimage for any filmmaker,” the director enthuses. “To have the chance to shoot where _Metropolis_ was shot. And we’ve been looking for interesting historic buildings or places with amazing architecture. The ICC is this fantastic piece of futurist architecture: it looks like a spaceship landed in Berlin,and inside the whole building looks like a Kubrick set!”

   Berlin is also a natural fit for the future world that _Mute’s_ story unfolds in – more so now than ever, given the recent influx of migrants to Germany. “It needed to be a city that was a place where cultures collide,” Jones explains, “and Berlin always has been; I’ve had a chance to experience it in a fairly unique way, having been here in the late ’70s. And there’s been a lot of things which have come to a head lately which mirror the subject matter of what _Mute_ is essentially about. Berlin is the perfect metaphor for a lot of things going on right now as far as mass migration, and peoples of different cultures trying to find ways to live in the same place.”

   It’s a melting pot that exists in the same timeline as Jones’ debut, _Moon_; “spiritual sequel” is the phrase being used. We see a little evidence of the connectivity between the two films when a pink-haired extra walks past in a t-shirt bearing a stencil of Sam Rockwell’s face and the slogan “FREE THE 156”. It’s a nod to the fact that, while Leo’s on his quest, Rockwell’s character from _Moon_ is making a case for he and his clone brethren’s right to self-determination at the International Court of Justice.

   “That’s one of the things that’s going on in the background,” Jones explains. “At the time that this story is going on, Sam is at The Hague arguing for his freedom.”

   It’s a little ironic that Mute has ended up being any kind of sequel to _Moon_, since the story predates the 2009 film, with the first draft (then set in London) written a good fourteen years ago. Jones made a concerted effort to bring it to the screen after completing 2011’s _Source Code_, but a pitch centered on a character who can’t speak was a tough sell. Now that the project has finally found a home with Netflix, Jones reckons that its protracted gestation has all turned out for the best.

   “I’m actually very glad it’s my fourth film,” the director says. “It’s given me a chance to mature technically. I have a lot more tools in my belt now than I would if I’d tried to do it as my first film. It would have been a very different film – a lot less ambitious. Now I’m trying to be brave in a way I probably wouldn’t have back then!”

_Mute_ starts streaming on Netflix on 23 February.

Sources: *Ian BerrIMan* for *Total Film Magazine* (March 2018)/The Library's digital scans & transcription of the interview.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> @betheunicorn What does any of your comment have to do with @Kitkath70 finding out about Ian Watkins? He was locked up in 2013 for being a pedophile and owning some horrific child porn and plotting to kidnap children for depraved acts, including attempted rape of an infant. Alexa dated him in 2007. His gf reported him to the police in 2009. But now it turns out the gf was somewhat complicit in all this garbage.
> 
> There are people who think Alexa should have known he'd become such a monster in the future.


I would be amazed if she wasn't. No other way to know about this, unless you're in it. What does that have to do with anything?
I describe alternative scenarios of how people deal with their lives. Everyone is damaged. Everyone. It's how fast enough you bounce from what damages you, to be finally happy, that makes the difference.

This soooo makes me curious to watch Mute. Thank you @Santress.


----------



## Kitkath70

audiogirl said:


> @betheunicorn What does any of your comment have to do with @Kitkath70 finding out about Ian Watkins? He was locked up in 2013 for being a pedophile and owning some horrific child porn and plotting to kidnap children for depraved acts, including attempted rape of an infant. Alexa dated him in 2007. His gf reported him to the police in 2009. But now it turns out the gf was somewhat complicit in all this garbage.
> 
> There are people who think Alexa should have known he'd become such a monster in the future.



Thank you! I’m wondering what one has to do with the other too.  Why is feminism being brought up when we are talking about a pedophile? Apples and Oranges


----------



## Blue Irina

I wasn't excited for Mute (not my genre), but now I'm intrigued. I didn't know Duncan Jones did Source Code (I love it!). So, hoping for great reviews and success for Mute.


----------



## StarrLady

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have you read this thread when the Richardson pictures were posted?  There was plenty of criticism of Alex by longtime posters who seem to now be claiming otherwise and are now on the other side of the fence.
> 
> Alex didn't get any more or less criticism than others who've worked with this creep.  But if you're only reading forums or articles about Alex then of course that's the idea you might come away with.
> 
> The height of it was in October of 2017 re: TR (but some of it earlier in 2014) when he was ousted from Conde Nast shoots. There were a ton of articles singling out celebrity enablers of Richardson. Those named were Lady Gaga, Beyonce, Miley Cyrus, Lena Dunham, Jennifer Aniston and her husband Justin Theroux, R.Kelly, Kim Kardashian, Nicki Minaj etc etc..
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/terry-richardsons-a-list-feminist-enablers-lady-gaga-beyonce-and-more
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/news/morrissey-miley-cyrus-people-regret-working-terry-richardson/
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/11/03/terry-richardson-conde-nast-vogue-ban/
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ehavior-posed-half-nude-Terry-Richardson.html
> http://www.celebitchy.com/373884/ju..._with_his_bff_terry_richardson_in_nyc_gross_/


I did read this thread and I know Alex got lots of criticism. That was one of my points, actually. He gets criticism from fans (other forums too) over this even now, when other celebs are not getting it as much from fans.

I read a ton of other forums and articles. I am quite aware of what's happening in the industry. While articles did not single out Alex as much, some large forums did. For example, on a very famous entertainment forum with hundreds of thousands of members, Alex got more flack for this than some other celebrities did. And the criticism is still not fairly distributed. I am talking about fan forums more than articles.


----------



## aerohead21

I have to agree. There is a difference between morality, which can be more fluid (feminism, polygamy, etc.) and legality, which is not so fluid (pedophelia). One of these things is not like the other one...

Comparing the two is not a comparison of lifestyle choices. It’s a comparison between lifestyle choices and a serious psychological problem that is known to be pervasive and untreatable.

And I’m still mad at Alex for his TR shoot. He made me upset double that day: doing the shoot and dressing up/acting like TR for the shoot.


----------



## aerohead21

@StarrLady I think smaller fandoms or fan sites tend to bring in more like minded people. I’d also suspect some people here also are on those other ones where you see criticism for Alex but not other celebs. Alex is still a rising star so I feel like maybe we are more sensitive to these things because we don’t want to see him make a mistake that could cost him his career. At the same time, when he did the shoot the #metoo movement hadn’t yet started so assuming he knew about TR’s reputation prior to the shoot, he and/or his people weighed out the pros and cons of doing the shoot in regards to how it would help or hinder his career and decided it would help more than hinder. As Alex’s star continues to rise we may see our fan site population dilute with more people who don’t care about that kind of thing. Some really big name celebrities make some really tragic mistakes and find more forgiveness just because there are so many fans who will keep watching.


----------



## aerohead21

By the way!! Happy Galentine’s Day! Or Valentine’s Day 

Galentine’s for the single ladies


----------



## StarrLady

aerohead21 said:


> @StarrLady I think smaller fandoms or fan sites tend to bring in more like minded people. I’d also suspect some people here also are on those other ones where you see criticism for Alex but not other celebs. Alex is still a rising star so I feel like maybe we are more sensitive to these things because we don’t want to see him make a mistake that could cost him his career. At the same time, when he did the shoot the #metoo movement hadn’t yet started so assuming he knew about TR’s reputation prior to the shoot, he and/or his people weighed out the pros and cons of doing the shoot in regards to how it would help or hinder his career and decided it would help more than hinder. As Alex’s star continues to rise we may see our fan site population dilute with more people who don’t care about that kind of thing. Some really big name celebrities make some really tragic mistakes and find more forgiveness just because there are so many fans who will keep watching.


I was not talking about here as much as other fan forums, actually.
And not just Alex fan forums either. The entertainment forum that I mentioned is huge and very well-known.


----------



## aerohead21

Yes, I’m aware of what you were talking about. You made that clear. I’m just adding to what you said.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> I would be amazed if she wasn't. No other way to know about this, unless you're in it. What does that have to do with anything?
> I describe alternative scenarios of how people deal with their lives. Everyone is damaged. Everyone. It's how fast enough you bounce from what damages you, to be finally happy, that makes the difference.
> 
> This soooo makes me curious to watch Mute. Thank you @Santress.


Becoming a pedophile is not a merely a coping mechanism.


----------



## Santress

Lots of new promo stills (plus previously released images) from *Mute* including new pics of Alex as Leo Beiler:













Source:  *Filmstarts.de
*
http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/169945/bilder.html


----------



## Santress

Source: *Filmstarts.de*

http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/169945/bilder.html


----------



## Santress

Source: *Filmstarts.de*

http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/169945/bilder.html


----------



## Santress

New promo still of Alex and Salma Hayek in *The Hummingbird Project* from The Hollywood Reporter (via ASN):



*Berlin First Look: Salma Hayek in 'The Hummingbird Project' (Exclusive) 


*

“Alexander Skarsgard and Jesse Eisenberg also star in the thriller by Kim Nguyen, with HanWay showing footage to buyers at the EFM.

Salma Hayek plays the nemesis to Alexander Skarsgard’s bald high-frequency trading scammer in this exclusive first look at the actress in The Hummingbird Project, from director Kim Nguyen (War Witch, Two Lovers and a Bear).

The film also stars Jesse Eisenberg. HanWay is showing first footage from the thriller in Berlin.

Written by Nguyen, The Hummingbird Project sees Eisenberg and Skarsgard play cousins who inhabit the high-stakes world of high-frequency trading and hatch a multimillion-dollar plan that involves plenty of danger if they fail. Hayek plays their arch-enemy, their brilliant but ruthless former boss.

The film — which was first introduced to buyers in Cannes by HanWay, which reps international sales (CAA is overseeing the U.S.) — is being produced by Pierre Even (War Witch, C.R.A.Z.Y., Brooklyn) of Item 7 in Montreal and co-produced with Belgian Belga Films, with Brian Kavanaugh-Jones (Loving) and Fred Berger (La La Land) of Automatik as executive producers.

This story first appeared in The Hollywood Reporter's Feb. 16 daily issue at the Berlin Film Festival.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-first-look-salma-hayek-hummingbird-project-1085115


----------



## betheunicorn

Kitkath70 said:


> Thank you! I’m wondering what one has to do with the other too.  Why is feminism being brought up when we are talking about a pedophile? Apples and Oranges



Love how the conversation ended up in "apples and oranges".
@aerohead21
@audiogirl
Firsts things first, because I think my talking gets too condensed again. ( I don't have time, excuse the condensed talk, this gets me carried away in terms of time and work falls behind..).

People (women) usually fall into the trap of misinterpreting feminism for polygamy. Feminism and polygamy are very different things. Let's not use one as an excuse to practice the other. I think it is hypocrisy and it diminishes our gender.

I haven't even touched the term "pedophile". No one needs to clarify that this term does not describe a coping mechanism.
I already mentioned in my posts that all is fine with one's choices, as long you don't hurt children and people.
From that on, it is up to two adult persons only to decide what is good for them in a relationship, and what respect, "best friend", etc, mean. I do support Alex, so, even more now because of the past pages (never had any idea of this stuff on AC...), I become more vigilant to what happiness means.
I was saying that people who make terrible choices, probably because of some sadness, or upbringing, who knows, have to bounce fast from what hurts them, damages them, to experience happiness. There is no other way. It applies to AC, it applies to Alex, it applies to everyone. It definitely does not apply to the pedophile (I cannot believe I am writing a paragraph with these subjects in it, simultaneously), any pedophile, that is a shut and locked-up-throw-away-the-key criminal case.
She has to decide what is hurting her. Because something does. It's everywhere. He, also, with that in mind, if it is a significant part of his life (if it is not, well, then, it isn't). And take action. Bounce. Fast. It is part of evolving your emotional intelligence on to be happy. That is why I said happiness is training. It takes facing yourself, and people like their sadness, they don't want to face it. It takes work. People want vacation instead.
Polygamy only makes it easier to make terrible choices, purely because of plain, boring quantities. I am talking about plain odds. Not about morality. It is more probable to make terrible choices if you make lots. Fast. It's like driving a car. More mileage, more accidents. That's the connection from feminism to polygamy to pedophilia, @Kitkath70. Pure odds.
However, I can't believe I am talking about AC again. It's boring. All this applies if you take what is in magazines to heart, which I don't. I honestly think it is about wanting attention (like maybe missing a parent?), and some confused, juvenile, imbalanced approach to life and relationships.

It really went off the rails. I used to feel refreshed in here. I mean I strongly thought about signing in again, because I was sure I was going to talk about a pedophile today...

Trying to reverse the vibes, you have to admit that Alex must have lent his Tarzan promo shirt to Paul for this shoot. Naaah, it would take two Pauls to fit in it.
Thanks again @Santress.
Haven't signed up for Netflix yet. So little time for TV (and kind of put-off, tbh?) I am still thinking about it. Maybe next week. We'll see.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New promo still of Alex and Salma Hayek in *The Hummingbird Project* from The Hollywood Reporter (via ASN):
> 
> 
> 
> *Berlin First Look: Salma Hayek in 'The Hummingbird Project' (Exclusive)
> 
> View attachment 3970156
> *
> 
> “Alexander Skarsgard and Jesse Eisenberg also star in the thriller by Kim Nguyen, with HanWay showing footage to buyers at the EFM.
> 
> Salma Hayek plays the nemesis to Alexander Skarsgard’s bald high-frequency trading scammer in this exclusive first look at the actress in The Hummingbird Project, from director Kim Nguyen (War Witch, Two Lovers and a Bear).
> 
> The film also stars Jesse Eisenberg. HanWay is showing first footage from the thriller in Berlin.
> 
> Written by Nguyen, The Hummingbird Project sees Eisenberg and Skarsgard play cousins who inhabit the high-stakes world of high-frequency trading and hatch a multimillion-dollar plan that involves plenty of danger if they fail. Hayek plays their arch-enemy, their brilliant but ruthless former boss.
> 
> The film — which was first introduced to buyers in Cannes by HanWay, which reps international sales (CAA is overseeing the U.S.) — is being produced by Pierre Even (War Witch, C.R.A.Z.Y., Brooklyn) of Item 7 in Montreal and co-produced with Belgian Belga Films, with Brian Kavanaugh-Jones (Loving) and Fred Berger (La La Land) of Automatik as executive producers.
> 
> This story first appeared in The Hollywood Reporter's Feb. 16 daily issue at the Berlin Film Festival.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/berlin-first-look-salma-hayek-hummingbird-project-1085115



This still doesn't exactly say: high stakes/high frequency trading/reconnecting with family/nature. More Wolf of Wall Street? I'm still intrigued, because I still have no idea what it's really about.

ETA:
*Berlin: Why International Buyers at the Fest Are Thinking Small*
9:15 PM PST 2/14/2018 by Scott Roxborough
...
In the wake of #MeToo, female-focused features are also in demand. _The Hummingbird Project_, which HanWay first launched in Cannes last year, has sparked new interest ahead of Berlin after director Kim Nguyen rewrote his screenplay to change the main character from male to female — and got Salma Hayek attached to star...
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...nal-buyers-at-fest-are-thinking-small-1084830
..


----------



## StarrLady

According to the following tweet, Mute will be shown on the big screen in the U.K. in at least 10 cinemas.

The Sheehab@TheSheehab
#Mute with Alexander Skarsgard, Paul Rudd, Justin Theroux & @RobMSheehan is just a week away on Netflix! (23/2) Also (via @ CurzonCinemas) @ManMadeMoon's film will screen in the 10 UK cinemas shown below. Daily screenings in 1st week times announced soon on their website.
London:
Aldgate
Bloomsbury
Mayfair
Soho
Victoria
Wimbledon
Outside London:
Canterbury
Oxford
Ripon
Sheffield

So this means that some fans in the U.K. may be able to view Mute on the big screen.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
They've added screens, yesterday they'd only confirmed the one theater (RIpon). Good.


----------



## Kitkath70

Considering Alex is in London, there is a possibility that he could show up at a screening or two.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Typical, as I don't live in London anymore!


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Considering Alex is in London, there is a possibility that he could show up at a screening or two.


Yes, it is possible. Perhaps, he may even do a Q & A in the way that Duncan Jones is doing in LA.
I have noticed that Duncan, Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux seem to be handling the US promotion since they are in the US while Alex seems to be handling the UK promo as Alex has done the interviews with the UK media (makes sense since Alex is in London).


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> Love how the conversation ended up in "apples and oranges".
> @aerohead21
> @audiogirl
> Firsts things first, because I think my talking gets too condensed again. ( I don't have time, excuse the condensed talk, this gets me carried away in terms of time and work falls behind..).
> 
> People (women) usually fall into the trap of misinterpreting feminism for polygamy. Feminism and polygamy are very different things. Let's not use one as an excuse to practice the other. I think it is hypocrisy and it diminishes our gender.
> 
> I haven't even touched the term "pedophile". No one needs to clarify that this term does not describe a coping mechanism.
> I already mentioned in my posts that all is fine with one's choices, as long you don't hurt children and people.
> From that on, it is up to two adult persons only to decide what is good for them in a relationship, and what respect, "best friend", etc, mean. I do support Alex, so, even more now because of the past pages (never had any idea of this stuff on AC...), I become more vigilant to what happiness means.
> I was saying that people who make terrible choices, probably because of some sadness, or upbringing, who knows, have to bounce fast from what hurts them, damages them, to experience happiness. There is no other way. It applies to AC, it applies to Alex, it applies to everyone. It definitely does not apply to the pedophile (I cannot believe I am writing a paragraph with these subjects in it, simultaneously), any pedophile, that is a shut and locked-up-throw-away-the-key criminal case.
> She has to decide what is hurting her. Because something does. It's everywhere. He, also, with that in mind, if it is a significant part of his life (if it is not, well, then, it isn't). And take action. Bounce. Fast. It is part of evolving your emotional intelligence on to be happy. That is why I said happiness is training. It takes facing yourself, and people like their sadness, they don't want to face it. It takes work. People want vacation instead.
> Polygamy only makes it easier to make terrible choices, purely because of plain, boring quantities. I am talking about plain odds. Not about morality. It is more probable to make terrible choices if you make lots. Fast. It's like driving a car. More mileage, more accidents. That's the connection from feminism to polygamy to pedophilia, @Kitkath70. Pure odds.
> However, I can't believe I am talking about AC again. It's boring. All this applies if you take what is in magazines to heart, which I don't. I honestly think it is about wanting attention (like maybe missing a parent?), and some confused, juvenile, imbalanced approach to life and relationships.
> 
> It really went off the rails. I used to feel refreshed in here. I mean I strongly thought about signing in again, because I was sure I was going to talk about a pedophile today...
> 
> Trying to reverse the vibes, you have to admit that Alex must have lent his Tarzan promo shirt to Paul for this shoot. Naaah, it would take two Pauls to fit in it.
> Thanks again @Santress.
> Haven't signed up for Netflix yet. So little time for TV (and kind of put-off, tbh?) I am still thinking about it. Maybe next week. We'll see.


 Actually the only thing most posters here have taken from Alexa's interview was that she thought Alex was supportive, centered, and amazing. I didn't see anyone jumping up and down proclaiming that she is wonderful and perfect and they are now deep fans of hers because of her interview. Mostly it was just nice to see that she viewed him that way. I doubt anyone changed their opinion of her. It was better to see her comments in context because the excerpts were confusing.

About anything from magazines lately that would indicate Alex is damaged, I just don't see it. He comes across happy, as one would assume considering how well his career is going.

They broke up the first time for some problem in the relationship (like all breakups). It's just as likely they broke up the second time for similar problems. They're back together. Having had two previous breakups, it doesnt look hopeful for them, but we'll have to see.


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Actually the only thing most posters here have taken from Alexa's interview was that she thought Alex was supportive, centered, and amazing. I didn't see anyone jumping up and down proclaiming that she is wonderful and perfect and they are now deep fans of hers because of her interview. Mostly it was just nice to see that she viewed him that way. I doubt anyone changed their opinion of her. It was better to see her comments in context because the excerpts were confusing.
> 
> About anything from magazines lately that would indicate Alex is damaged, I just don't see it. He comes across happy, as one would assume considering how well his career is going.
> 
> They broke up the first time for some problem in the relationship (like all breakups). It's just as likely they broke up the second time for similar problems. They're back together. Having had two previous breakups, it doesnt look hopeful for them, but we'll have to see.


Do we really know that they are back together?!?! I don’t think that they are, I think they’re still friends though. Just my thoughts!


----------



## audiogirl

They've been spotted together acting romantic. There were some comments pro and con about the PDA. Looks like they're back together. How deeply they feel is up to them. Most times when people resume dating after a breakup they resume their feelings.


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> They've been spotted together acting romantic. There were some comments pro and con about the PDA. Looks like they're back together. How deeply they feel is up to them. Most times when people resume dating after a breakup they resume their feelings.


Ok..... where were they spotted being romantic? I know about the restaurant, but that was just eating a bowl of soup, what were the others? Just curious


----------



## StarrLady

I hesitate to get involved in this discussion, but here goes:
When a 41 year old man flies all the way to Mauritius, vacations with a woman and spends New Year's with her, I think it's pretty safe to say they are more than friends.


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> Ok..... where were they spotted being romantic? I know about the restaurant, but that was just eating a bowl of soup, what were the others? Just curious


The person who posted the tweet about the restaurant said they acted romantic to a question about it. That's what started the PDA discussion.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> I hesitate to get involved in this discussion, but here goes:
> When a 41 year old man flies all the way to Mauritius, vacations with a woman and spends New Year's with her, I think it's pretty safe to say they are more than friends.


True.... but not always, he flies all around the world any way for work and play, and has stated he likes to vacation in Mauritius. So , to me, that wasn’t indicative of a relationship. That’s why I was asking about the other stuff. No big deal ! Now the other stuff, that sounds more like relationship.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I am thinking just the opposite @ellasam. I agree with @StarrLady on this one. The other stuff is a question mark but flying to Mauritius means something and here is why;

If he had never gone to Mauritius or, if her friends had never posted those vids and pics at Mauritius, and we never knew about it, we were still going to assume they were still broken up since the july announcement. And the first evidence of them being seen together was going to be the pics in oxford circus underground with the both of them carrying those bags. And that picture doesn't say much. We would have assumed as he was already in London and they were said to have broken up on good terms, that they just met to hang out for the day. We would have assumed they were just friends. Then reading the tweet about them sharing soup and kissing might have raised some questions. But its one mans word. No pics to support it. Even if we assumed it to be true i think the general thought might have been "well he is already in London so its probably not that serious...maybe a one time thing...fwb....etc.. or convenience... those ideas might have been discusssed more than them being back together!

The fact that he went to Mauritius is the real reason I and some other members here are thinking there is more to it. The reason for that is obvious; he was already in Stockholm just before NYE. All his friends were going to be at the NYE party together. In addition to all his friends who already live in Stockholm, Fares flew there from LA and Dada (his besty)  went there from Gothenburg. Even Keith flew to Stockholm for nye (although i didn't catch him in the pics of vids from the nye party). They all shared so many live vids from this party it looked like a great party, one that Alex had no reasons to miss !!!

I will not and do not believe Alexa and her gang (who were at Mauritius) are closer "friends" of Alex than his gang in Stockholm. So i do not believe the theory that he flew there to be with this crowd because he is just as good friends with them as he is with his friends of 20+ years from home.

Mauritius being one of his favourite spots for vacationing keeps beeing brought up. That may be true but I don't think Alex would choose a "place, city, country" over people (friends or lovers) when it comes to having fun as you do in New Years. If he for some reason really wanted to go there he would have taken his besties with him and flown there with them. He has the money (the hotel would probably let him stay for free if they get pr out of it) . He could buy the resort in Mauritius if he wanted to. He is not going to go there just because he is getting a free sleep over in Alexa's room. I won't believe he is that shallow (not that anyone said he was). And if it was also about just wanting to be with someone (romanticly and/or sexually), the man is a hot sexy rich famous hollywood star, he could take any model/actress or a non famous women ( all figure of speech) or who ever he wanted to Mauritius. Better yet, if he had stayed in Stockholm, many beautiful Swedish girls would have been all over him at the party for him to choose from.

So the bottom line is this. If he just wanted fwb he could have started that went he went to London to film. The bowl of soup & the kissing could then be associated with that.

He didn't need to leave Stockholm and all his best friends and miss the NYE party with them for all the reasons I mentioned above. Its obvious he preferred to be with her! This is the reason why whatever is going on between them it is not that casual. It is based on feelings. The man is rich enough to vacation anywhere he wants and, hot enought to go with anyone he wants. But this was his choice. I think that means more than a bowl of soup & a kiss.

I'm actually still wondering who initiated the Mauritius New Years vacationing together. Did she call him and convince him to come and reunite (get back together or whatever the term for it may be) or did he call her ??? I'll like to know how that happened


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I am thinking just the opposite @ellasam. I agree with @StarrLady on this one. The other stuff is a question mark but flying to Mauritius means something and here is why;
> 
> If he had never gone to Mauritius or, if her friends had never posted those vids and pics at Mauritius, and we never knew about it, we were still going to assume they were still broken up since the july announcement. And the first evidence of them being seen together was going to be the pics in oxford circus underground with the both of them carrying those bags. And that picture doesn't say much. We would have assumed as he was already in London and they were said to have broken up on good terms, that they just met to hang out for the day. We would have assumed they were just friends. Then reading the tweet about them sharing soup and kissing might have raised some questions. But its one mans word. No pics to support it. Even if we assumed it to be true i think the general thought might have been "well he is already in London so its probably not that serious...maybe a one time thing...fwb....etc.. or convenience... those ideas might have been discusssed more than them being back together!
> 
> The fact that he went to Mauritius is the real reason I and some other members here are thinking there is more to it. The reason for that is obvious; he was already in Stockholm just before NYE. All his friends were going to be at the NYE party together. In addition to all his friends who already live in Stockholm, Fares flew there from LA and Dada (his besty)  went there from Gothenburg. Even Keith flew to Stockholm for nye (although i didn't catch him in the pics of vids from the nye party). They all shared so many live vids from this party it looked like a great party, one that Alex had no reasons to miss !!!
> 
> I will not and do not believe Alexa and her gang (who were at Mauritius) are closer "friends" of Alex than his gang in Stockholm. So i do not believe the theory that he flew there to be with this crowd because he is just as good friends with them as he is with his friends of 20+ years from home.
> 
> Mauritius being one of his favourite spots for vacationing keeps beeing brought up. That may be true but I don't think Alex would choose a "place, city, country" over people (friends or lovers) when it comes to having fun as you do in New Years. If he for some reason really wanted to go there he would have taken his besties with him and flown there with them. He has the money (the hotel would probably let him stay for free if they get pr out of it) . He could buy the resort in Mauritius if he wanted to. He is not going to go there just because he is getting a free sleep over in Alexa's room. I won't believe he is that shallow (not that anyone said he was). And if it was also about just wanting to be with someone (romanticly and/or sexually), the man is a hot sexy rich famous hollywood star, he could take any model/actress or a non famous women ( all figure of speech) or who ever he wanted to Mauritius. Better yet, if he had stayed in Stockholm, many beautiful Swedish girls would have been all over him at the party for him to choose from.
> 
> So the bottom line is this. If he just wanted fwb he could have started that went he went to London to film. The bowl of soup & the kissing could then be associated with that.
> 
> He didn't need to leave Stockholm and all his best friends and miss the NYE party with them for all the reasons I mentioned above. Its obvious he preferred to be with her! This is the reason why whatever is going on between them it is not that casual. It is based on feelings. The man is rich enough to vacation anywhere he wants and, hot enought to go with anyone he wants. But this was his choice. I think that means more than a bowl of soup & a kiss.
> 
> I'm actually still wondering who initiated the Mauritius New Years vacationing together. Did she call him and convince him to come and reunite (get back together or whatever the term for it may be) or did he call her ??? I'll like to know how that happened


True.... but now you have me more intrigued...... who called who ...........


----------



## loujono

jooa said:


> The pics were taken just before when they split for a few months in 2016.


I didn’t realise they split before as well - you girls and all these dates - how do you keep up - my heads spinning


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> I didn’t realise they split before as well - you girls and all these dates - how do you keep up - my heads spinning


When was the first break up?!? My God , how many times have they broken up????????


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> True.... but now you have me more intrigued...... who called who ...........


 yes let's talk about that


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> When was the first break up?!? My God , how many times have they broken up????????


I'm wondering this also...


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> I'm wondering this also...


Probably two. One - July/August 2016 - September 2016 and two - May 2017 - December 2017?


----------



## aerohead21

I think they’re back together. They may be trying a “go slow” approach but there are too many feelings there for it to be FWB. I can see friends or together, but with the “evidence” we’ve been given I’m going with them being back together, even as a trial to see if they can work through some things.

Also, just my gut - I think Alexa may have initiated comminucation post-break up with some congratulations, even on nomination. Just as a hey, I’m acknowledging you without begging you to come back but really let this open a door for reunion!


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I think they’re back together. They may be trying a “go slow” approach but there are too many feelings there for it to be FWB. I can see friends or together, but with the “evidence” we’ve been given I’m going with them being back together, even as a trial to see if they can work through some things.
> 
> Also, just my gut - I think Alexa may have initiated comminucation post-break up with some congratulations, even on nomination. Just as a hey, I’m acknowledging you without begging you to come back but really let this open a door for reunion!


That makes total sense , about a phone call to congratulate him about all the awards.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> Probably two. One - July/August 2016 - September 2016 and two - May 2017 - December 2017?


Ohh that's not a lot of break up's. So during their said two year relationship until the official break up news in July 2017 they only broke up once! I thought there must have been many because people have often related to their relationship as an "on and off" one. I don't think one break up which lasts a month or two during a two year relationship is enough to call it an on and off relationship. Wow this is surprising. So they actualy had a steady relationship I guess!!


----------



## Santress

New Interview with Alex and Paul Rudd from Filmstart.de via (ASN):

*On the set of "Mute": FILMSTARTS.de’s Interview with Alexander Skarsgård and Paul Rudd*

By *Helgard Haß*

In Duncan Jones' sci-fi thriller "_Mute_" Alexander Skarsgård plays the silent main character. Meanwhile, during our visit to the set, the actor was happy to have a little chat and answered questions, as did colleague Paul Rudd.

*FILMSTARTS:* Alex, is it strange to play a silent character?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* Yes, totally.

*FILMSTARTS: *How do you handle such a role?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* After two months of shooting I still have no idea. It is really fascinating. I'm a big fan of "_Moon_", so I was thrilled with the prospect of working with Duncan before I even read the script. When I read it, I had no idea how to handle it. It was a bit scary because I first met Seyneb [Saleh], who plays my girlfriend in the movie, only three weeks before shooting began. I rehearsed a handful of scenes before and thought that I had a pretty good grip on the character. But when we improvised together as a test, it was terrible. It was extremely difficult for me to suppress my instinct to speak. Often I was completely out of the scene. That was pretty difficult.

*FILMSTARTS:* Can your character even make a sound?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* No. I talked to a specialist because I was wondering what kind of noise I could make. But when your vocal cords are cut, there's nothing - even when coughing, the vocal cords are used. And when they are cut, it's just air. In addition, Leo, my character interacts with many people who do not know him. There is no common past. He wanders through Berlin, looking for his girlfriend and interacting with strangers.

*FILMSTARTS:* Paul, how was it for you to watch this?

*Paul Rudd:* My first reaction was, what a happy guy - he does not have to remember a text at all ... But dumbness is a challenge in its own right, which costs a lot of work.

*FILMSTARTS: *Can you tell us something about the surgeons?

*Paul Rudd:* They are good friends. They have established a life in Berlin. My character is a bit more restless than Justin's [Theroux], which is more the Donald Sutherland-like counterpart to me. I find myself at the beginning of the film at a point where I try to change my situation and consider leaving the city, which turns out to be more difficult than expected.

*FILMSTARTS:* Alex, what about the physical demands compared to "_Tarzan_"?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* It's a very physical role - but in spurts. He's generally a very passive guy, but when he goes nuts, he gets violent.

*FILMSTARTS: *You tend to choose roles that require more from one than just memorizing the text. Do you like to be challenged as an actor?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* It's fun when faced with a challenge. And it's also good to be a bit scared. With _Tarzan_, I already had a lot of respect for the role and wondered how to do it. And here it is similar: how can it be interesting for 100 minutes if there is no dialogue, not even sign language? How do I wear this? It's always fun when you enter the area that is a bit scary.

*FILMSTARTS:* How much can you tell us about Leo's mission and his relationship with the surgeons - without giving too much away?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* He is looking for his girlfriend. The two have been together for about four months and one morning she disappears and he tries to find out what happened to her. She was quite emotional the night before and talked about many things, including leaving Berlin. So it's not one hundred percent heroic, it's also about the question: Did she break up with me? Did she just leave without saying goodbye? He relives moments of doubt, and on his way he also meets these two American ex-military doctors, surgeons who served in Kandahar during the war. After leaving Afghanistan, they are now in Berlin. I can not go into detail. The relationship would betray too much, but there is a strong connection.

*Paul Rudd: *Yeah, it's complicated, and you do not really know what the relationship between the characters looks like, it's being revealed bit by bit, but that's the very nature of the movie. Who is friends with whom, who is good and who is evil? And what is going on here? It takes a while to understand what happens ...

*FILMSTARTS:* Does it help that you know Justin well and have already worked with him?

*Paul Rudd:* Yes, absolutely. It's great, because our characters have a common past and have known each other for quite some time, and the fact that Justin and I are doing likewise makes it easier. We get along very well and the fact that Justin and I have worked together on scripts has also proved useful.

*FILMSTARTS:* Does it matter if you're on a set or filming in front of a green screen?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* It helps if you're on a real set. With "_Tarzan_" we made quite a few green screen shots and sometimes we felt a bit ridiculous. But there you are again with the challenges - it was strange to have an emotional connection to a tennis ball, but also very interesting six months later to see how he was animated into a beautiful elephant. If you know the process, that is very exciting. But of course it's great to shoot at a real location - like today in this amazing warehouse.

*Paul Rudd:* To a certain extent it certainly helps. It's always interesting and cool to shoot in places you do not know. I've been to Berlin a few times but have never spent much time here and everywhere you work you get places you would never see. I would never be in this building where we are filming now and you can not help but feel part of the story in this city.

*FILMSTARTS:* A distinction is made between TV and movie film out of habit, but since services such as Amazon and Netflix have so many means and talents to throw in the field, the distinction has actually become obsolete, right?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* Yeah, I do not really think about it anymore. I shot the mini-series _Big Little Lies_ with Jean-Marc Vallée for HBO in the spring of 2016 and it felt like shooting a movie. The stint was not like the old-school network television, but it was about twice as much time, we really enjoyed the scenes and had leisure to develop them. It was similar to "_Generation Kill_" - we had an unbelievable 20 days per episode! And today: If you just look at the directing and scripting talents that go in the direction of television, that's phenomenal, and as an actor, you're on the lookout for good writers and directors with whom you want to work and it does not make any difference whether it's for Netflix, TV or cinema ...

*FILMSTARTS:* What about working on the set? Do you feel that Netflix gives you more freedom?

*Paul Rudd:* My experience with Netflix has always been noninterference; I have already done some projects for them. But in the studio productions that I did, it was similar. It never felt like a guy in a suit was looking over our shoulders. Nobody told us what we could do and what we could not do. I think I'm in a very lucky position to work on studio films that allow us some freedom - freedoms that other productions do not get.

*FILMSTARTS:* Even with "_Ant-Man_"?

*Paul Rudd:* Yes. Peyton Reed likes to try a lot of different things and Marvel encourages and encourages that. And since I was able to have a say in the script, there were always ways to try things I wanted to do - and it all felt very much in common. Working for Marvel was a creative experience for me - more than I thought.

*FILMSTARTS:* Could you tell us something more about the Berlin of the future in the film?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* It's layered - literally layered. The poorer people live in the streets or on the lower floors. And then it piled up, as if cubes or cylinders were stacked on top of each other. Rich people live in the clouds - over all the noise and dirt. It's like a dystopian society, in the big corporations ... I've just realized that's exactly what the reality is. It's basically what's happening in the world anyway, and therefore not really dystopian. Corporations control everything. There is a group in the movie called _Volkea_, which is a hybrid of _Volvo_ and _Ikea_. You subscribe to a "carrier" - from Volkea or another company - and then they provide you with everything - from food to medicine. But you also have to be loyal, because their people are out in the streets, almost completely dressed in paramilitary outfits. So it's pretty depressing. But as I said, Duncan wrote that 13 years ago and now we are not far from seeing what's going on in the world.

*FILMSTARTS:* What about humor in the film?

*Paul Rudd:* Yes, there certainly is. Actually, you always want to have a little humor. While I do not think the movie necessarily falls into the comedy genre, it does move across the spectrum of drama, sci-fi, humor and action, unlike anything I've ever read or worked on ,

"_Mute_" will be released on Netflix on February 23, 2018.

Sources: *Helgard Haß *for *Filmstarts.de*

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18517213.html



Translation:  Google Translate + minor clean-up by ASN


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> Considering Alex is in London, there is a possibility that he could show up at a screening or two.


would be good to see on a huge screen with all those colours etc and double sized Alex would be the icing on the cake!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Everyone was at the pre BAFTA party last night, every one except Alex. Where is he ????   Ok there is still a chance he might show up for the actual event which will begin in a little while.

Alex's co star in The Little Drummer Girl, Florence Pugh, is nominated for a BAFTA. I wonder if he was also invited to the event. But he wasn't at the pre BAFTA party last night. His former co stars Margot Robbie and Salma Hayek were there. So was Florence Pugh.

I wonder if the shootings are so intense that he can't leave and Florence was able to because she is nominated? Or was he not invited, It is Sunday. Don't they get a day off?


----------



## jooa

^^ Michael Shannon wasn't at any party and the film in which he has an important role is nominated, the same with Park Chan-wook whose film is nominated. Probably they all were working on Saturday.
I guess Michael and Park Chan-wook both will be at the BAFTA today but Alex has no reason to be there, so I don't think that he will appear at all.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> ^^ Michael Shannon wasn't at any party and the film in which he has an important role is nominated, the same with Park Chan-wook whose film is nominated. Probably they all were working on Saturday.
> I guess Michael and Park Chan-wook both will be at the BAFTA today but Alex has no reason to be there, so I don't think that he will appear at all.


That's true they weren't at the party either.
He is not nominated but like you said so many people from his current shoot are nominated and are going so I though he might tag along even if not invited or be one of their plus one?   Here's hoping


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> He is not nominated but like you said so many people from his current shoot are nominated and are going so I though he might tag along even if not invited


I don't think that invitations are handed out right and left  Florence joked that her parents are fighting which one will be her plus one 
The English film industry has enough stars to fill up its red carpet so I don't think that Alex, rather not very popular in England, might be invited.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> I don't think that invitations are handed out right and left  Florence joked that her parents are fighting which one will be her plus one
> The English film industry has enough stars to fill up its red carpet so I don't think that Alex, rather not very popular in England, might be invited.


I know I'm just kidding about the tag along....


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> I don't think that invitations are handed out right and left  Florence joked that her parents are fighting which one will be her plus one
> The English film industry has enough stars to fill up its red carpet so I don't think that Alex, rather not very popular in England, might be invited.


Also, I think I got used to seeing him at the four previous major award shows and seeing him on stage winning, that its going to be weird not seeing him at this one. But there is a chance he might show up as someone's plus one right?


----------



## StarrLady

Sorry, I am still learning to link articles. Here's an interview that Duncan Jones did regarding Mute with The National. There is a quote by Alex.

thenational.ae/arts-culture/television


The quote from Alex:
On having to carry a movie without a single line of dialogue, Skarsgard exclaims: "It's hard to not speak. Doing it, my instinct was always to say something - and I had to kind of suppress that. [My character] has been mute for 30 years, so he would obviously come up with a complete different language or way of communicating. So it was this weird feeling. I had to fight my instinct constantly".

I'm on my IPad, so I can't cut and paste the whole interview, sorry.


----------



## StarrLady

For those in the U.K. who are hoping to see Mute on the big screen, here's a useful website via twitter:

ManMadeMovies@ManMadeMovies
#MUTE tickets for @CurzonCinemas currently listed for @CurzonAldgate @CurzonCbury @CurzonMayfair @CurzonRipon @CurzonSheffield @CurzonSoho @hmvcurzon

curzoncinemas.com/film-info/mute

It is worth noting that Mute is 126 minutes long.


----------



## Julia_W

StarrLady said:


> For those in the U.K. who are hoping to see Mute on the big screen, here's a useful website via twitter
> 
> Is it a bit unusual for a Netflix movie to get a big screen debut?  I don’t know the usual practice.


----------



## StarrLady

^
I think sometimes they may release the film simultaneously in a few theatres.


----------



## MooCowmoo

In regards to Netflix movies getting screenings, I think they are doing it with movies that are getting a lot of buzz, Bright had movie screenings and a red carpet if I remember rightly?  It might become more commonplace as Netflix are attracting big names for productions.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> For those in the U.K. who are hoping to see Mute on the big screen, here's a useful website via twitter:
> 
> ManMadeMovies@ManMadeMovies
> #MUTE tickets for @CurzonCinemas currently listed for @CurzonAldgate @CurzonCbury @CurzonMayfair @CurzonRipon @CurzonSheffield @CurzonSoho @hmvcurzon
> 
> curzoncinemas.com/film-info/mute
> 
> It is worth noting that Mute is 126 minutes long.



Oh good, they've added more theaters. When I checked early yesterday afternoon, they still only had three theaters listed.



MooCowmoo said:


> In regards to Netflix movies getting screenings, I think they are doing it with movies that are getting a lot of buzz, Bright had movie screenings and a red carpet if I remember rightly?  It might become more commonplace as Netflix are attracting big names for productions.



They spent a lot of money promoting Bright, it's also their most expensive production to date, IIRC.
I think it's buzz, also in some cases, like Beasts of No Nation, having it in a theater makes it awards eligible.


----------



## Santress

From twitter this morning (February 20, 2018), a character poster used to promote *The Hummingbird Project* during the *Berlinale*:

went on a quick walking tour of the #Berlinale market and it was an *adventure*







Sources:



via


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> From twitter this morning (February 20, 2018), a character poster used to promote *The Hummingbird Project* during the *Berlinale*:
> 
> went on a quick walking tour of the #Berlinale market and it was an *adventure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 
> 
> via



he actually rocks that hair


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018, Los Angeles):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004Z15191521262344


----------



## loujono

2 more days! 2 more days 2 more days till MUTE - anyone would think I am a tad excited


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a 30 second promo trailer for Mute:

geektyrant.com


----------



## Julia_W

Another cool teaser from @mute Instagram.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Duncan Jones Discusses His New Sci-Fi Thriller ‘Mute’*



Brad GullicksonFebruary 21, 2018
*We chat with the director of ‘Moon’ and ‘Warcraft’ about his latest.*

This Friday on Netflix, *Duncan Jones* returns to the sci-fi setting that launched his career. *Mute* has been compared to _Blade Runner_ (by the director himself) for blending film noir and science fiction, but when you dig a little deeper, you discover that the film is steeped in all manner of classic cinema. Jones is a geek. He pulls his passion from all kinds of movies, comics, and novels. He’s a sponge, absorbing the craft of storytelling from others and redistributing it to his own work. The results walk that tantalizing tightrope between nostalgia and innovation.

_Mute_ tells the story of Leo the bartender (Alexander Skarsgård). A childhood accident robs him of his voice, and his mother’s religion robs him of a fix. Years later, when his girlfriend goes missing, he must traverse the underworld of Berlin in a hunt for answers. This search brings him into contact with Cactus (Paul Rudd) and Duck (Justine Theroux), two former combat medics making a quick buck in their basement operating theater. Nothing good can come from their confrontation.
...
*The opening shot of the film is a direct reference to Sunset Boulevard. Mute certainly has a very evocative, nostalgic noir backdrop a la Blade Runner. Has this been an itch you’ve been dying to scratch?*
Yeah, and I think I kind of … I may have spoken about _Blade Runner_ too much back when I was talking about _Mute_ in the early days because in reality there are certain things which are similar about it. They are both noir stories, and they both take place in future city environments, but really _Mute_ is much more, I think, beholden to other films, you know, ’70s thrillers. Things like Paul Schrader’s _Hardcore_, or I think Lee Marvin in _Point Blank_, and then there’s obviously a fairly extensive homage to Robert Altman’s _M.A.S.H._ with the Cactus and Duck characters. But it really kind of fits more into those ’70s movies than anything else.
...

*Paul Rudd is this perfect foil to Skarsgård’s mute bartender. How do you approach casting those two characters?*
Leo is obviously silent, but there’s so much communicated with either the way other people interact with him, or just those … *Alex’s amazing ability to communicate just with the close ups,* and just seeing how he’s being affected by the things that happen to him. And with Paul Rudd and with Justin Theroux they’re both very smart, very funny, very talkative, witty guys in real life and the characters they play in the movie. And I think that’s what gives it a natural foil, you get the silence of Leo’s sort of detective work, and then you bounce back and forth between that and the fun sort of characters and conversations of Cactus and Duck.
...
https://filmschoolrejects.com/duncan-jones-mute-interview/


----------



## MooCowmoo

Hurry up tomorrow [emoji7]


----------



## StarrLady

Very positive tweet about Mute from film reviewer Scott Weinberg:

Scott Weinberg@scottEweinberg
Mute earns a place alongside Dark City, Minority Report, and (yes) Blade Runner as a fascinating combination of old-fashioned film noir and futuristic technology. Kudos to @ManMadeMoon, @iamclintmansell and the whole team.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Thanks, here's a link to the tweet and replies (I'm on my pc and can do it):


Here's another review, from a site I've never heard of, but I'll take positive reviews from wherever:

*Mute. Writer-director Duncan Jones* (Moon, Source Code, Warcraft) described his latest film as ‘Blade Runner meets Casablanca’ and it’s pretty accurate. Set 40 years into the future, it stars Alexander Skarsgard as Leo, a mute bartender with a violent past, who finds himself going through the dark underbelly of Berlin to find for his missing girlfriend, Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh). His past comes to help and haunt his search, with his only two recurring clues about her disappearance comes in the form of American surgeons Cactus Bill (Paul Rudd) and Duck Teddington (Justin Theroux). He must confront the notion that Naadirah, the love of his life and salvation, might not be who she says she is. Jones, who was first inspired by Berlin from his visits to see his father, David Bowie in the late 70s, has put together a brilliant mix of Sci Fi and film noir with a pace and style that matches the best each genre has to offer. *Skarsagard, after putting in a strong turn in the HBO series Big Little Lies, is fantastic as the haunted Leo. Without working with any dialogue, he must employ facial and emotive cues to convey Leo’s desperation, anger and rage as he seeks to find the truth, and it does it brilliantly.* Rudd and Theroux also put in great performances as best bud surgeons who may or may not hold the key to this dark puzzle. A deep evocative work. Mute premieres February 23rd on Netflix. You can also go to www.netflix.com for more information.
http://theinterrobang.com/filtered-excellence-february-22-2018/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies!

Cute video of Margot Robbie featuring Alex from *BBC1 Radio* shared on twitter this morning (February 22, 2018):

*Margot Robbie HEART RATE MONITOR ft. Cara Delevingne, Alexander Skarsgård & Bullet For My Valentine*



via


----------



## VEGASTAR

This video is great. We finally got see a close up of him in London. I think this video of Margot Robbie was shot very recently, like a week ago. And Alex's part was probably shot before that. His hair is growing slowly. I wonder if they are using a wig for TLDG or is this how he is going to look in the series. I think a wig  perhaps. And it looks like they dyed his eyebrows


----------



## ellasam

Great video. Question...... who was Alex friends with in this group of Alexa’s friends, from whom he met Alexa? Just wondering , maybe Grimshaw???


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Great video. Question...... who was Alex friends with in this group of Alexa’s friends, from whom he met Alexa? Just wondering , maybe Grimshaw???


I don't know how they met or who introduced them. I can only speculate. But if a mutual friend introduced them, I always thought it was Derek Blasberg. I think he met Nicolas through Alexa. I don't think the two of them were friends before her.  I also don't think they hang out together alone; unless Alexa is also there like if they are all on a holiday or at a party.

But like I said I'm only speculating based on internet information. I really don't know! 

I also remember a reading a rumour that Alexa was friends with KB and that Kate might have introduced them back in the day when she was dating him!!!

Who knows???


----------



## Kitkath70

I think KB and Alexa were friendly, but not really friends.  They used to show up at the same openings or events , but not necessarily hang out. 
I think it was Derek that may have introduced them too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

My heart, it bleeds for the trauma they must have suffered through during this photo shoot /s

jeanneyangstyle#tbt another hard day on set with the many award winning #alexanderskarsgard both @kimverbeckand I had to keep rubbing water on his chest image shot by @mschwartzphoto kimverbeck✨


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My heart, it bleeds for the trauma they must have suffered through during this photo shoot /s
> 
> jeanneyangstyle#tbt another hard day on set with the many award winning #alexanderskarsgard both @kimverbeckand I had to keep rubbing water on his chest image shot by @mschwartzphoto kimverbeck✨



Yes, it's a tough job to rub water all over Alex's chest.....LOL!

Thanks, Santress for that Margot/Alex video. Very cute.
I wonder too if Alex has to wear a wig since TLDG takes place during the 70's. I also wonder if his hair is now still short to make it easier to wear a wig? Although, he needs to grow it out to play Perry in flashbacks for BLL which is right after he finishes TLDG.

Such trauma! Just like rubbing water all over Alex...


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I don't know how they met or who introduced them. I can only speculate. But if a mutual friend introduced them, I always thought it was Derek Blasberg. I think he met Nicolas through Alexa. I don't think the two of them were friends before her.  I also don't think they hang out together alone; unless Alexa is also there like if they are all on a holiday or at a party.
> 
> But like I said I'm only speculating based on internet information. I really don't know!
> 
> I also remember a reading a rumour that Alexa was friends with KB and that Kate might have introduced them back in the day when she was dating him!!!
> 
> Who knows???


Thanks!!! Derek Blasberg makes perfect sense I forgot about him.  I could see how Alex could be friends with him, he’s not as obnoxious as most of her friends. I don’t think it was through Kate either, I can’t see Alexa friends with someone smaller than her!!!! Hahaha....... just  a joke!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> This video is great. We finally got see a close up of him in London. I think this video of Margot Robbie was shot very recently, like a week ago. And Alex's part was probably shot before that. His hair is growing slowly. I wonder if they are using a wig for TLDG or is this how he is going to look in the series. I think a wig  perhaps. And it looks like they dyed his eyebrows



I don't know whether he'll have a wig for LDG, in the book Gadi's got short hair. Of course, Alex doesn't resemble Gadi at all, so they may have just thrown that out as well.
And the eyebrow dyeing is really obvious in that clip, but I notice there's been more dyeing of the 'brows for his recent stuff, his eyebrows can get pretty invisible.


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Thanks, here's a link to the tweet and replies (I'm on my pc and can do it):
> 
> 
> Here's another review, from a site I've never heard of, but I'll take positive reviews from wherever:
> 
> *Mute. Writer-director Duncan Jones* (Moon, Source Code, Warcraft) described his latest film as ‘Blade Runner meets Casablanca’ and it’s pretty accurate. Set 40 years into the future, it stars Alexander Skarsgard as Leo, a mute bartender with a violent past, who finds himself going through the dark underbelly of Berlin to find for his missing girlfriend, Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh). His past comes to help and haunt his search, with his only two recurring clues about her disappearance comes in the form of American surgeons Cactus Bill (Paul Rudd) and Duck Teddington (Justin Theroux). He must confront the notion that Naadirah, the love of his life and salvation, might not be who she says she is. Jones, who was first inspired by Berlin from his visits to see his father, David Bowie in the late 70s, has put together a brilliant mix of Sci Fi and film noir with a pace and style that matches the best each genre has to offer. *Skarsagard, after putting in a strong turn in the HBO series Big Little Lies, is fantastic as the haunted Leo. Without working with any dialogue, he must employ facial and emotive cues to convey Leo’s desperation, anger and rage as he seeks to find the truth, and it does it brilliantly.* Rudd and Theroux also put in great performances as best bud surgeons who may or may not hold the key to this dark puzzle. A deep evocative work. Mute premieres February 23rd on Netflix. You can also go to www.netflix.com for more information.
> http://theinterrobang.com/filtered-excellence-february-22-2018/





*Skarsagard, after putting in a strong turn in the HBO series Big Little Lies, is fantastic as the haunted Leo. Without working with any dialogue, he must employ facial and emotive cues to convey Leo’s desperation, anger and rage as he seeks to find the truth, and it does it brilliantly.* 

so stoked for Alex another great review! I am so happy today is finally here and I can watch Mute tonight - I have been dying for some new stuff from Alex for sooooo long


----------



## scarlet555

can't wait to see this! Justin Thereaux's transformation looks pretty amazing in Mute.


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Yes, it's a tough job to rub water all over Alex's chest.....LOL!
> 
> Thanks, Santress for that Margot/Alex video. Very cute.
> I wonder too if Alex has to wear a wig since TLDG takes place during the 70's. I also wonder if his hair is now still short to make it easier to wear a wig? Although, he needs to grow it out to play Perry in flashbacks for BLL which is right after he finishes TLDG.
> 
> Such trauma! Just like rubbing water all over Alex...



oh what a hard job - would be interested to see their heart monitors after rubbing alex!!! Yes they have definitely done something wiht his eyebrows, he looks very different with darker more visible brows but still has handsome as ever!

I also heard it was Derek that introduced them - maybe he knew Derek from the NY scene and you can see Alexa is very close with him. Need some more recent pics of Alex though ...


----------



## Kitkath70

Derek went to KBs wedding so I think Alex knew him before he moved to NYC. Most likely met him through KB.


----------



## VEGASTAR

As I already mentioned above, if a mutual friend introduced them, I always thought it was Derek Blasberg. I've also read this on forums as well. He seemed to be the most likely mutual friend at the time. But this is also speculation. The reason for the source of this speculation might be the following article;
http://people.com/celebrity/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-photographed-in-paris/
The first time they were spotted together was in NY having avacado tost and the second time was in Paris, at the train station, and having dinner with Poppy Delevingne and Derek Blasberg. Alexa posted two photos of Poppy and Derek on 11 March 2015 which are shared in the article above. As Derek is known to be friends with both Alex and Alexa and seems to be there with them at the begining (assuming this was the begining) of their relationship people maybe assumed he might have played the match maker or just a casual introducing of them perhaps. The picture of them kissing in the background seems to be also from this day.

As for the speculation that Kate introduced them, I did some digging on the internet and I was surprised at what I found. I now think that Kate definately could have introduced them back in 2010 at Coachella (they were all there). It seems that Kate and Alexa attended many fashion events and knew of each other even before 2010. They may not have been friends but they knew each other enough to take pictures together and comment about each other on magazines. They were also linked together with their fashion styles on many articles. There are tons of articles of this. I picked a few;
This picture is from 2010 Coachella as mentioned in the below article


It is quoted "Kate Bosworth and friend Alexa Chung" 
https://models.com/oftheminute/?p=17374

This picture is from an event in July 2010


http://www.justjared.com/2010/07/21/kate-bosworth-mulberry-2/

This picture is from the below article on sept 2011



ALEXA CHUNG TELLS US HOW TO DRESS LIKE HER ('WEAR STUPID SHOES!') AND ELLE FANNING AND KATE BOSWORTH GUSH OVER HER NEW COLLECTION FOR MADEWELL

“She’s my favorite kind of sexy,” said Kate Bosworth, hot off her European run as the face of Vanessa Bruno. “I think Alexa is so chic and unique and playful. That tomboyish femininity…like she’s not trying too hard. You can tell she’s sharp, totally a smart girl.”
https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/fas...-gush-over-alexas-new-collection-for-madewell

All these articles and tons more are from the time when Kate was dating Alex. So I think its very possible that if Kate bumped into Alexa somewhere during this period they would say hello to each other. If Alex was next to Kate she would have introduced them as the normal civil thing to do. And the fact is Kate attended Coachella 2010 with Alex while Alexa was also there with Alex Turner. They were all at the VIP area for the whole weekend. They must have said hello at one point and introduced their boyfriends.

Same thing goes for Coachella 2011. Maybe Turner wasn't there but Kate Alex and Alexa were there. So now I'm thinking they must have known of each other even if casually back then. 





http://www.instyle.com/news/coachella-style-nicole-richie-alexa-chung-kate-bosworth-more


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> As I already mentioned above, if a mutual friend introduced them, I always thought it was Derek Blasberg. I've also read this on forums as well. He seemed to be the most likely mutual friend at the time. But this is also speculation. The reason for the source of this speculation might be the following article;
> http://people.com/celebrity/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-photographed-in-paris/
> The first time they were spotted together was in NY having avacado tost and the second time was in Paris, at the train station, and having dinner with Poppy Delevingne and Derek Blasberg. Alexa posted two photos of Poppy and Derek on 11 March 2015 which are shared in the article above. As Derek is known to be friends with both Alex and Alexa and seems to be there with them at the begining (assuming this was the begining) of their relationship people maybe assumed he might have played the match maker or just a casual introducing of them perhaps. The picture of them kissing in the background seems to be also from this day.
> 
> As for the speculation that Kate introduced them, I did some digging on the internet and I was surprised at what I found. I now think that Kate definately could have introduced them back in 2010 at Coachella (they were all there). It seems that Kate and Alexa attended many fashion events and knew of each other even before 2010. They may not have been friends but they knew each other enough to take pictures together and comment about each other on magazines. They were also linked together with their fashion styles on many articles. There are tons of articles of this. I picked a few;
> This picture is from 2010 Coachella as mentioned in the below article
> View attachment 3977312
> 
> It is quoted "Kate Bosworth and friend Alexa Chung"
> https://models.com/oftheminute/?p=17374
> 
> This picture is from an event in July 2010
> View attachment 3977316
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2010/07/21/kate-bosworth-mulberry-2/
> 
> This picture is from the below article on sept 2011
> View attachment 3977324
> 
> 
> ALEXA CHUNG TELLS US HOW TO DRESS LIKE HER ('WEAR STUPID SHOES!') AND ELLE FANNING AND KATE BOSWORTH GUSH OVER HER NEW COLLECTION FOR MADEWELL
> 
> “She’s my favorite kind of sexy,” said Kate Bosworth, hot off her European run as the face of Vanessa Bruno. “I think Alexa is so chic and unique and playful. That tomboyish femininity…like she’s not trying too hard. You can tell she’s sharp, totally a smart girl.”
> https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/fas...-gush-over-alexas-new-collection-for-madewell
> 
> All these articles and tons more are from the time when Kate was dating Alex. So I think its very possible that if Kate bumped into Alexa somewhere during this period they would say hello to each other. If Alex was next to Kate she would have introduced them as the normal civil thing to do. And the fact is Kate attended Coachella 2010 with Alex while Alexa was also there with Alex Turner. They were all at the VIP area for the whole weekend. They must have said hello at one point and introduced their boyfriends.
> 
> Same thing goes for Coachella 2011. Maybe Turner wasn't there but Kate Alex and Alexa were there. So now I'm thinking they must have known of each other even if casually back then.
> View attachment 3977338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977339
> 
> http://www.instyle.com/news/coachella-style-nicole-richie-alexa-chung-kate-bosworth-more


I might be a dumb ass... but where is the picture of them kissing in the background, haven’t seen that one?!?!?!?!,


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I might be a dumb ass... but where is the picture of them kissing in the background, haven’t seen that one?!?!?!?!,



Ohh you know the picture. It was shared here before. It's my fault, I probably couldn't explain it well. Sorry. 
It's the one with them kissing at a friends house on the couch, and Alexa's friend Poppy is in the front of the picture smoking. This pic was shared by another friend on Poppy's birthday on IG. It was shared just before A&A broke up. We knew it was an old picture. But I just realized that Poppy is wearing the same clothes and the floor of the apt is the same in the posts from the ones in the article. So I just tried to say that the pic of them kissing on the couch must have been March 2015....


----------



## callan23

VEGASTAR said:


> As I already mentioned above, if a mutual friend introduced them, I always thought it was Derek Blasberg. I've also read this on forums as well. He seemed to be the most likely mutual friend at the time. But this is also speculation. The reason for the source of this speculation might be the following article;
> http://people.com/celebrity/alexander-skarsgard-and-alexa-chung-photographed-in-paris/
> The first time they were spotted together was in NY having avacado tost and the second time was in Paris, at the train station, and having dinner with Poppy Delevingne and Derek Blasberg. Alexa posted two photos of Poppy and Derek on 11 March 2015 which are shared in the article above. As Derek is known to be friends with both Alex and Alexa and seems to be there with them at the begining (assuming this was the begining) of their relationship people maybe assumed he might have played the match maker or just a casual introducing of them perhaps. The picture of them kissing in the background seems to be also from this day.
> 
> As for the speculation that Kate introduced them, I did some digging on the internet and I was surprised at what I found. I now think that Kate definately could have introduced them back in 2010 at Coachella (they were all there). It seems that Kate and Alexa attended many fashion events and knew of each other even before 2010. They may not have been friends but they knew each other enough to take pictures together and comment about each other on magazines. They were also linked together with their fashion styles on many articles. There are tons of articles of this. I picked a few;
> This picture is from 2010 Coachella as mentioned in the below article
> View attachment 3977312
> 
> It is quoted "Kate Bosworth and friend Alexa Chung"
> https://models.com/oftheminute/?p=17374
> 
> This picture is from an event in July 2010
> View attachment 3977316
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2010/07/21/kate-bosworth-mulberry-2/
> 
> This picture is from the below article on sept 2011
> View attachment 3977324
> 
> 
> ALEXA CHUNG TELLS US HOW TO DRESS LIKE HER ('WEAR STUPID SHOES!') AND ELLE FANNING AND KATE BOSWORTH GUSH OVER HER NEW COLLECTION FOR MADEWELL
> 
> “She’s my favorite kind of sexy,” said Kate Bosworth, hot off her European run as the face of Vanessa Bruno. “I think Alexa is so chic and unique and playful. That tomboyish femininity…like she’s not trying too hard. You can tell she’s sharp, totally a smart girl.”
> https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/fas...-gush-over-alexas-new-collection-for-madewell
> 
> All these articles and tons more are from the time when Kate was dating Alex. So I think its very possible that if Kate bumped into Alexa somewhere during this period they would say hello to each other. If Alex was next to Kate she would have introduced them as the normal civil thing to do. And the fact is Kate attended Coachella 2010 with Alex while Alexa was also there with Alex Turner. They were all at the VIP area for the whole weekend. They must have said hello at one point and introduced their boyfriends.
> 
> Same thing goes for Coachella 2011. Maybe Turner wasn't there but Kate Alex and Alexa were there. So now I'm thinking they must have known of each other even if casually back then.
> View attachment 3977338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977339
> 
> http://www.instyle.com/news/coachella-style-nicole-richie-alexa-chung-kate-bosworth-more


i find that super weird and a little gross to be honest. pretty sure they both still follow each other. i know kate is happily married and seems like she and her husband are a really great match so good for her.   it seems like kate grew out of that lifestyle that alexa is still deeply in, that being party most of the time with little actual work in the mix.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohh you know the picture. It was shared here before. It's my fault, I probably couldn't explain it well. Sorry.
> It's the one with them kissing at a friends house on the couch, and Alexa's friend Poppy is in the front of the picture smoking. This pic was shared by another friend on Poppy's birthday on IG. It was shared just before A&A broke up. We knew it was an old picture. But I just realized that Poppy is wearing the same clothes and the floor of the apt is the same in the posts from the ones in the article. So I just tried to say that the pic of them kissing on the couch must have been March 2015....


Oh yeah, I have seen that one, I thought there was another one!! Thanks for clarifying!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

That’s gotta be weird..... you introduced your boyfriend to his future girlfriend !!!!!!


----------



## aerohead21

Small circles...so who knows, maybe they had been friendly and it turned into friends and this is why they lived together for a while either romantically or not...idk...all I know is he’s got to get some healthier women...mentally and physically.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> That’s gotta be weird..... you introduced your boyfriend to his future girlfriend !!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Small circles...so who knows, maybe they had been friendly and it turned into friends and this is why they lived together for a while either romantically or not...idk...all I know is he’s got to get some healthier women...mentally and physically.


I agree..... but I don’t think that’s going to happen. I know they lived together but when, could it have been platonic? Then developed into something else.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> I agree..... but I don’t think that’s going to happen. I know they lived together but when, could it have been platonic? Then developed into something else.


unfortunately only Alex and Alexa will be able to confirm the exact time they started dating exclusively - we can all only speculate - I just want him to kiss me like he kissed her in that pic .... oh it's so creepy of me but I love looking at him like that!!!!


----------



## audiogirl

aerohead21 said:


> Small circles...so who knows, maybe they had been friendly and it turned into friends and this is why they lived together for a while either romantically or not...idk...all I know is he’s got to get some healthier women...mentally and physically.


I truly doubt that he would live with a woman platonically. He can afford his own place and doesn't need a roommate. The only reason to share would be romantic.


----------



## venusdoom

Not sure if this has been posted here, but the Guardian gave Mute (and Alex) a bad review  
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2018/feb/23/mute-review-netflix-duncan-jones-sci-fi


----------



## audiogirl

You have to pay attention to Alex's eyes, facial expression, and body language to understand his acting. However I am not surprised by the review of the movie. It's kind of what I expected by the glimpses we were given.


----------



## waterlilies_

aerohead21 said:


> Small circles...so who knows, maybe they had been friendly and it turned into friends and this is why they lived together for a while either romantically or not...idk...*all I know is he’s got to get some healthier women...mentally and physically*.



So far this seems too hard for him. Let me add also someone who is a little bit less narcistic (because he himself has claimed to hate narcisistic people).

Having said that I will watch Mute over the weekend thanks to a friend. By the reviews I had few hopes actually.
Maybe this is why they didn't spend in promotion.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah I saw a few bad reviews of Mute. Which made me sad. I’ll still watch it because of course  it’s got a good cast


----------



## loujono

Omg ... still working it all out but jeez - was a slow burn then a firestorm ... be back tomorrow


----------



## MooCowmoo

I really enjoyed Mute.  Thought Alex conveyed emotion without sound very well.  And yeah...he looked very good swimming [emoji6]


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> I truly doubt that he would live with a woman platonically. He can afford his own place and doesn't need a roommate. The only reason to share would be romantic.


Totally agree he doesn’t need a room mate


----------



## loujono

My thoughts so far ... definitely need to see a second time (same with WOE now it’s my fave) it’s pretty full on and all over the place but when it clicks it goes hard ... Paul Rudd - creepy dude same as Justin - we’ll played- Alex - completely missed his voice (which is one of my fave things about him) but he played a guy with no sound well - they definitely don’t cast him for sexappeal - Jesus he looks like **** the whole movie ...well maybe ☺️


----------



## ginniginevra

loujono said:


> unfortunately only Alex and Alexa will be able to confirm the exact time they started dating exclusively - we can all only speculate - I just want him to kiss me like he kissed her in that pic .... oh it's so creepy of me but I love looking at him like that!!!!


----------



## ginniginevra

You are not alone! I imagine there is a small army of "creepy" women as you say ...


----------



## Kitkath70

Just saw Mute.  It takes some digesting.  Beautiful looking movie. The characters are very abrasive. I thought Alex did a really good job, though you really do miss his voice, which adds to the overall effect of the movie.  His scenes compared to those of Bill and Duck make the movie seem disjointed, but I think that's what Duncan Jones may have been going for.  A mute person living in a world where everything is voice activated and how hard that is.  On a bigger scale, humans trying to find a voice in the era of technology.  Don't want to give much away.  It will be interesting how others like it as the day progresses. Alex does look great swimming and Duncan gives us a treat with the color of Leo's out fit in the final scene.


----------



## Julia_W

I wanted to get up at 3:00 a.m. to watch when it premiered in my time zone, but just couldn’t.  Now work is in the way.  I’m glad to hear some encouraging words from my fellow Alex fans.  It’s anazing how different the reviews are.  Even though most are negative there are many conflicting reasons for the nagativity.  Some say Paul Rudd is great and others that he is miscast.  There have been a few that Alex is dull and others that he is great.  Most all attribute any failures to Duncan Jones.  Here is a nice little blurb on Alex’s performance from fanboy.com on IMDB.  https://fanboynation.com/mute-2018/

Playing a character trapped in silence, Alexander Skarsgård brings a strong performance to Mute. He brings a physicality that is captivating to behold and really represents quite possibly the best performance of his young career. Never once are you left guessing what’s racing through the mind of Leo as he traverses the streets of Berlin. It’s all there on Skarsgård’s face. Unfortunately, his performance starts to get lost in the bizarre plotting employed by Duncan Jones and co-writer *Michael Robert Johnson*. You know exactly what Leo is after. The character’s motivations are crystal clear but the film’s plot is muddled and takes quite a while before escalating and thus bringing some kind of tension to the lush visuals.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm going to watch it again to see if I like it better. So far, I loved him, hated the movie.


----------



## scarlet555

want to watch this, hope it's better than Altered Carbon with Joel Kinnaman for Neflix.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Forgot to mention how nice it was to see Robert Sheehan in Mute too....I've had a crushette on him for years [emoji7]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Just saw Mute.  It takes some digesting.  Beautiful looking movie. The characters are very abrasive. I thought Alex did a really good job, though you really do miss his voice, which adds to the overall effect of the movie.  *His scenes compared to those of Bill and Duck make the movie seem disjointed*, but I think that's what Duncan Jones may have been going for.  A mute person living in a world where everything is voice activated and how hard that is.  On a bigger scale, humans trying to find a voice in the era of technology.  Don't want to give much away.  It will be interesting how others like it as the day progresses. Alex does look great swimming and Duncan gives us a treat with the color of Leo's out fit in the final scene.



That is an issue, and I think also that it's deliberate. But it's an adjustment to make, especially in the beginning. It's also a slow burn to get where it's going, and even with the slow build it could have used tighter editing. 
Pros: Alex, I think it's a difficult role, but I think he did well. 
Paul Rudd was excellent, a great villain. He and Theroux had the showier roles, and went with them.
Visuals are great.
Score is wonderful.
Alex gets to beat up Rob Kazinsky again (Rob was Warlow on TB)

Cons:
Pacing, plotting, and editing.
I'll still watch it again though.


----------



## LizzardGirl

scarlet555 said:


> want to watch this, hope it's better than Altered Carbon with Joel Kinnaman for Neflix.


I had trouble getting into Altered Carbon at first....but I thought Joel was great in it!  I like everything he does.


----------



## venusdoom

Just watched it, I think it's a great story line and Alex is fantastic, he made me want to cry at times! But it was definitely muddled and a bit too long.


----------



## ellasam

I liked it. It started off slow, but then draws you in. I thought Alex was great in it!!


----------



## StarrLady

My thoughts on Mute:

I thought Alex did a great job, especially since he could not speak. He was forced to use his facial expressions to convey everything he felt and wanted to say. And he accomplished that admirably. He also looked very handsome, his body in those swimming scenes was drool-worthy and worth the price of admission. I agree with the comments that the acting of Alex, Paul, Justin, Sayneb were all pluses in the film. While the film did start a bit slow, I still found the story intriguing and Alex as Leo was very affecting. Overall, I enjoyed the film, the sets were visually enjoyable too. I do want to see the film again, to get a better feel overall. And Alex was fun to watch!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Not _every _critic hates it:
io9 Reviews
*Mute Is an Excellent Film Noir That Just Happens to Be Set in a Cyberpunk World*
A scifi tale by virtue of its setting, but an old-school film noir at heart thanks to its story, _Mute_ is a puzzle with eccentric pieces that eventually all fit together—perhaps a bit too neatly, given its fondness for jagged edges. But its love of sleazy neon and some unusual themes do much to make up for its contrivances.

Duncan Jones’ latest is set in the same universe as his 2009 debut, _Moon_, ahead of an as-yet-unnamed third film in his planned trilogy. The films have a loose connection that we won’t spoil here, but it’s not a giveaway to say that _Mute _takes place right after the events of _Moon_—so, sometime soon after 2035. But it begins 30 years earlier, at the scene of a boating accident that leaves a boy named Leo half-drowned and fully mute. That brief moment sets up just about everything we need to know about Leo in the movie’s present (where he’s played by Alexander Skarsgård). Also—told you there were some unusual themes—he’s Amish...
..
Leo is an earnest guy in a bad town, and since this is a noir tale, the object of his affections goes missing early on. His wordless search for his beloved, a blue-haired beauty named Naadirah (Seyneb Saleh)—of course, he carries an actual photograph of her around, being stubbornly old-fashioned—leads him into some dark places, though he’s not a complete outsider in that world. Leo and Naadirah meet while working at a shifty nightclub called Foreign Dreams, a place where, of course, Berlin’s foreign transplants mingle and engage in various black-market activities alongside robotic go-go dancers...
Cactus and Leo, on the other hand, are total opposites—and the fact that Leo keeps popping up like a bad penny spins the already rage-filled Cactus into an even more dangerous fury. He provides necessary contrast to Skarsgård’s silent character—they are two tightly coiled men pursuing their own very specific, very urgent agendas who otherwise couldn’t be more different in every way. Also, it must be said that while Skarsgård is fine as the lovelorn Leo, seeing the normally likable Rudd rip into such an obnoxious and morally corrupt character is one of _Mute_’s biggest selling points. Why is he rocking a 1970s porn ’stache in a futuristic cyberpunk movie? Well, why _not_?
Jones’s story for _Mute_—he shares a screenwriting credit with Michael Robert Johnson—ends up tilting way more toward film noir than scifi in the end. It unfolds on a way smaller scale than something like _Blade Runner 2049_, the most high-profile recent example of scifi noir. _Mute _feels like a much more personal story, putting a small network of damage-prone relationships under a microscope and discovering that emotions can be just as raw and real even when the people feeling them are surrounded by artificial flash.

_ Mute_ is not a perfect movie. A lot of its quirkier beats end up fitting too neatly into its conclusion, which can feel a bit forced once the story’s dominoes start falling over. (The woodworking thing? Yeah, it comes back in a big way.) But if _Mute_ feels tenuously tied to _Moon_ in terms of story, there’s a deeper connection in that both films take the time to question what makes us truly human, no matter the circumstances. _Mute_ also offers a downbeat yet relatable vision of the future, with tech that seems eminently plausible (food delivery via drone!) as well as some more worrisome projections, like the idea that genuinely good people are probably an endangered species.

_Mute _debuts today, February 23, on Netflix.
https://io9.gizmodo.com/mute-is-an-excellent-film-noir-that-just-happens-to-be-1823218213


----------



## callan23

waterlilies_ said:


> So far this seems too hard for him. Let me add also someone who is a little bit less narcistic (because he himself has claimed to hate narcisistic people).
> 
> Having said that I will watch Mute over the weekend thanks to a friend. By the reviews I had few hopes actually.
> Maybe this is why they didn't spend in promotion.


Yeah narcissistic people are so unattractive i dont get the appeal whatsoever. i will watch mute at some point when i find the time. could be good. i wait to read reviews until after i see a film anyway


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> Forgot to mention how nice it was to see Robert Sheehan in Mute too....*I've had a crushette on him for years* [emoji7]


Guuurrlll!! Me too!!! I loved him in Misfits and Love/Hate! He could still totally get it!


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Guuurrlll!! Me too!!! I loved him in Misfits and Love/Hate! He could still totally get it!



It's all about 'Nathan' for me [emoji6]oh and those ridiculously pretty eyes *sigh*


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> It's all about 'Nathan' for me [emoji6]oh and those ridiculously pretty eyes *sigh*


Yeah those green eyes get me every time.


----------



## SWlife

Got halfway thru Mute. I feel lousy so I can’t seem to commit to it yet.
But dang! When did Paul Rudd get to be so good at his craft?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ohhh dear my eyes hurt (for many reasons)  I just watched MUTE 3 times in a row!!!! That's over 6 hours of Alex   heeehee  The amount of serotonin in my brain just skyrocketed! 

How desperate was I to see him in a new project LOL??

I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT. The movie & his performance... I really loved it.... It was a very different kind of movie. But I will also be very honest and admit to the following: I would never have watched it if Alex wasn't in it. And if for some reason I had started watching it, there were some moments during the movie when I would definately have stoped!! But thats just my personal issues. I cant get into details of reasons and spoil it for those who haven't watched it. But lets just say I don't have the same taste in movies as Alex does. But if he is in it, he draws me in and makes me watch it!!! & makes me live it!!  Not to mention how hot he looks no matter what kind of clothes they put him in or what kind of bruised makeup they do on him. 

I also loved how the movie ended with the last shot of Alex and the Skarsbrow

But that being said, i still think this movie, as a movie, was better than some if his other choices like WOE.

And I also don't understand all the bad news reviews. It was a great movie in general. I watched it 3 times for heavens sake! I have never done that before. I was especially surprised by Paul Rudd's performance. I am not his fan but he was fantastic too. The responses to the movie on twitter are all great by the way.

And yesss the pool scene had me mesmerized too. I will probably be swimming with Alex in my dreams tonight... 

Can't wait to fall asleep LOL 

Good night you all & sweet dreams


----------



## Julia_W

My husband and I watched Mute together tonight.  I liked it a lot, and so did he . It is not for Alex fans only, but I’m sure that helps.  Hubby actually said he’d like to watch it again.  I certainly don’t get the bad reviews.  The movie has some issues, but it is still a very interesting story, and Alex was very good.  I think some if the critics wanted an over the top performance, but that has never been Alex.  He’s very subtle and I think we all prefer it that way.


----------



## scarlet555

Mute, boring story line, great acting from Alex, Paul Rudd and Justin Theroux.


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> Just saw Mute.  It takes some digesting.  Beautiful looking movie. The characters are very abrasive. I thought Alex did a really good job, though you really do miss his voice, which adds to the overall effect of the movie.  His scenes compared to those of Bill and Duck make the movie seem disjointed, but I think that's what Duncan Jones may have been going for.  A mute person living in a world where everything is voice activated and how hard that is.  On a bigger scale, humans trying to find a voice in the era of technology.  Don't want to give much away.  It will be interesting how others like it as the day progresses. Alex does look great swimming and Duncan gives us a treat with the color of Leo's out fit in the final scene.


loved the final scene


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> I wanted to get up at 3:00 a.m. to watch when it premiered in my time zone, but just couldn’t.  Now work is in the way.  I’m glad to hear some encouraging words from my fellow Alex fans.  It’s anazing how different the reviews are.  Even though most are negative there are many conflicting reasons for the nagativity.  Some say Paul Rudd is great and others that he is miscast.  There have been a few that Alex is dull and others that he is great.  Most all attribute any failures to Duncan Jones.  Here is a nice little blurb on Alex’s performance from fanboy.com on IMDB.  https://fanboynation.com/mute-2018/
> 
> Playing a character trapped in silence, Alexander Skarsgård brings a strong performance to Mute. He brings a physicality that is captivating to behold and really represents quite possibly the best performance of his young career. Never once are you left guessing what’s racing through the mind of Leo as he traverses the streets of Berlin. It’s all there on Skarsgård’s face. Unfortunately, his performance starts to get lost in the bizarre plotting employed by Duncan Jones and co-writer *Michael Robert Johnson*. You know exactly what Leo is after. The character’s motivations are crystal clear but the film’s plot is muddled and takes quite a while before escalating and thus bringing some kind of tension to the lush visuals.


I agree there was plenty if branches that didn't need to be in the movie just to make it longer - I watched it  second time and picked up plenty that I missed the first time too - was better the second time


----------



## loujono

gacats said:


> Got halfway thru Mute. I feel lousy so I can’t seem to commit to it yet.
> But dang! When did Paul Rudd get to be so good at his craft?


gotta say Paul Rudd was awesome - love his comedy but he does psycho well too


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohhh dear my eyes hurt (for many reasons)  I just watched MUTE 3 times in a row!!!! That's over 6 hours of Alex   heeehee  The amount of serotonin in my brain just skyrocketed!
> 
> How desperate was I to see him in a new project LOL??
> 
> I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT. The movie & his performance... I really loved it.... It was a very different kind of movie. But I will also be very honest and admit to the following: I would never have watched it if Alex wasn't in it. And if for some reason I had started watching it, there were some moments during the movie when I would definately have stoped!! But thats just my personal issues. I cant get into details of reasons and spoil it for those who haven't watched it. But lets just say I don't have the same taste in movies as Alex does. But if he is in it, he draws me in and makes me watch it!!! & makes me live it!!  Not to mention how hot he looks no matter what kind of clothes they put him in or what kind of bruised makeup they do on him.
> 
> I also loved how the movie ended with the last shot of Alex and the Skarsbrow
> 
> But that being said, i still think this movie, as a movie, was better than some if his other choices like WOE.
> 
> And I also don't understand all the bad news reviews. It was a great movie in general. I watched it 3 times for heavens sake! I have never done that before. I was especially surprised by Paul Rudd's performance. I am not his fan but he was fantastic too. The responses to the movie on twitter are all great by the way.
> 
> And yesss the pool scene had me mesmerized too. I will probably be swimming with Alex in my dreams tonight...
> 
> Can't wait to fall asleep LOL
> 
> Good night you all & sweet dreams


I completely agree with everything you said - I watched it 21/2 times  but I must admit WOE is one of my faves - I have watched that heaps and love it too - I am glad I am not the only one who just puts alex movies on repeat - I was desperate for new material!


----------



## jojo518

Watched it and liked it.......what can I say.....Alex was superior as usual.  Other actors/actress were great!  Silence speaks volumes!


----------



## Kitkath70

Just watched it again and it is so much better the second time around.  You see the clues that Duncan laid down and know the characters better.  I think Alex did an amazing job. I’m sure the critics that thought he was dull wanted him to over play the role.  Realistically someone who was mute for 30 years would be like Alex played him. Not using overly exaggerated hand gestures. That would be exhausting. Plus he’s Amish to boot. So he would be more conservative. It also makes his explosions of anger more effective.  I love the scenes with the wood beads.  The tapping and rolling had to be Alex’s idea.  

Just an observation. Being that this is set 40 years in the future, Paul Rudd’s character would be a child now.  I know this was written years ago, but how nicely it fits with the idea of children who are now growing up with someone like Donald ***** as President.  Seeing moral lines being blurred and doing whatever they want to serve their own interest. Even embracing the sickest most twisted amongst us.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

New fan pic from today:


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> New fan pic from today:



That looks like a Gucci bag Alex is carrying


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> That looks like a Gucci bag Alex is carrying



Guess who's Gucci bag???


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Guess who's Gucci bag???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978941



Crap!!!!!!!!!!!! I should have never asked!!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

Wait a minute, look close at both bags their a little different. Hers has the GG, his looks like a lions head, I think it’s the male equivalent of her bag…………… thoughts????


----------



## ellasam

Yep, they’re two different bags!


----------



## aerohead21

But she is wearing a nice looking ring on “that” ring finger.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> But she is wearing a nice looking ring on “that” ring finger.


I think that’s the yin yang ring she always wears


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Wait a minute, look close at both bags their a little different. Hers has the GG, his looks like a lions head, I think it’s the male equivalent of her bag…………… thoughts????


I'm looking but I don't see it. I wish they were different. But looks the same. There are two sides to the bag. She is wearing one side and he is wearing the other perhaps. There are leather straps hanging on the the side where the zipper starts and nothing on the end side of the zipper... but I don't know... what are the chances he just got himself a male version of her Gucci?


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I think that’s the yin yang ring she always wears


Yes thats the yin yang


----------



## jooa

^^ There is no male version of this bag.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Well this answers one question that I had from before about her talking about their private life in her latest mag interview. I was wondering if he would have been mad about it and maybe stopped seeing her. Well I guess not. Either she is also with him there somewhere and he is carrying her bag (instead of the usual purse) or, they use each others bags and stuff...


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I'm looking but I don't see it. I wish they were different. But looks the same. There are two sides to the bag. She is wearing one side and he is wearing the other perhaps. There are leather straps hanging on the the side where the zipper starts and nothing on the end side of the zipper... but I don't know... what are the chances he just got himself a male version of her Gucci?


The zippers are different, there are two straps hanging from his one on hers. The emblems are only on one side, his is a lions head hers is the GG


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> ^^ There is no male version of this bag.


Maybe they’re two different bags


----------



## ellasam

Hers is also a different shade of brown , and no I don’t think it’s The lighting


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> The zippers are different, there are two straps hanging from his one on hers. The emblems are only on one side, his is a lions head hers is the GG



I hope/wish you are right.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohhh dear my eyes hurt (for many reasons)  I just watched MUTE 3 times in a row!!!! That's over 6 hours of Alex   heeehee  The amount of serotonin in my brain just skyrocketed!
> 
> How desperate was I to see him in a new project LOL??
> 
> I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT. The movie & his performance... I really loved it.... It was a very different kind of movie. But I will also be very honest and admit to the following: I would never have watched it if Alex wasn't in it. And if for some reason I had started watching it, there were some moments during the movie when I would definately have stoped!! But thats just my personal issues. I cant get into details of reasons and spoil it for those who haven't watched it. But lets just say I don't have the same taste in movies as Alex does. But if he is in it, he draws me in and makes me watch it!!! & makes me live it!!  Not to mention how hot he looks no matter what kind of clothes they put him in or what kind of bruised makeup they do on him.
> 
> I also loved how the movie ended with the last shot of Alex and the Skarsbrow
> 
> But that being said, i still think this movie, as a movie, was better than some if his other choices like WOE.
> 
> And I also don't understand all the bad news reviews. It was a great movie in general. I watched it 3 times for heavens sake! I have never done that before. I was especially surprised by Paul Rudd's performance. I am not his fan but he was fantastic too. The responses to the movie on twitter are all great by the way.
> 
> And yesss the pool scene had me mesmerized too. I will probably be swimming with Alex in my dreams tonight...
> 
> Can't wait to fall asleep LOL
> 
> Good night you all & sweet dreams


Yes, there is a lot of very positive feedback for Mute on twitter. And a lot of people saying they thought Alex was great too, some new fans.


----------



## Julia_W

Vegastar is right.  It’s most likely Alexa’s bag.  That bag has the Gucci symbol on one side and the lions head in the other.  You can see it if you look at the different pictures here.
We are actually talking about purses
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/ca/wome...:Newest:colors:Brown%7C84543c:materials:Suede


----------



## jooa

^^ It's the same bag. It was larger version and it could have something on the both side ... and hers bag also have two straps from the other end.


----------



## ellasam

Damn people!!!!!!!! Humour me PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julia_W

One thing is for sure,  he looks awfully good in that picture!  The bag can be igniored while we appreciate the rest.   Plus, if it is Alexa’s bag, it shows  he is a considerate boyfriend.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> One thing is for sure,  he looks awfully good in that picture!  The bag can be igniored while we appreciate the rest.   Plus, if it is Alexa’s bag, it shows  he is a considerate boyfriend.


Yes, he does look good in that picture. His hair is growing out!

And I still have not recovered from seeing Alex in a speedo swimming during Mute....


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.
Yeah, that does look like her bag.

I saw *Mute*. I'm surprised at how harsh many of the reviews have been.
It was uneven but not a bad film (imo). I enjoyed it.

Larger version of today's pic (February 24, 2018) in Notting Hill, London:







“What a lovely coincidence seeing you! @rexdanger #alexander skarsgard.”

-*oguz__baykal* instagram 

Some oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram:






#memories #romafictionfest #trueblood #alexander #me #creazy #tfaddicted

-*memole111* instagram








this on instagram I was missing !!
many years ago ... at the Pantheon ... Alexander Skarsgard #alexander #skarsgard #pantheon #rome

-*it_s_ai_b* instagram


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> One thing is for sure,  he looks awfully good in that picture!  The bag can be igniored while we appreciate the rest.   Plus, if it is Alexa’s bag, it shows  he is a considerate boyfriend.


I’m sorry but him carrying her bag all the time, I find that emasculating ...... just me


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> I’m sorry but him carrying her bag all the time, I find that emasculating ...... just me


I don't think he's carrying her bag all the time. If she's in the change room, trying something on, for example, it's not a big deal. Personally, I don't see signs that Alex is emasculated by his girlfriends. On the one hand, some complain he doesn't treat them well enough. And then they complain he's too nice, holding her bag.
ETA: that last comment was not directed at you.


----------



## SWlife

I’m watching Battlship on network tv. It lists Alex in the credits bit I haven’t spied him yet.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> *Yes, there is a lot of very positive feedback for Mute on twitter.* And a lot of people saying they thought Alex was great too, some new fans.



Author William Gibson has tweeted about how much he loved the film. I don't think it's everyone's type of film, even if Duncan had edited down/streamlined the story. 



StarrLady said:


> I don't think he's carrying her bag all the time. If she's in the change room, trying something on, for example, it's not a big deal. Personally, I don't see signs that Alex is emasculated by his girlfriends. On the one hand, some complain he doesn't treat them well enough. And then they complain he's too nice, holding her bag.


He could be carrying it because she's busy elsewhere in the store/taking the picture, etc. Apparently because it's her bag, it's a big deal. (shrug).


----------



## BagBerry13

gacats said:


> I’m watching Battlship on network tv. It lists Alex in the credits bit I haven’t spied him yet.


Probably because he already died in like the first 20 minutes. lol


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> I don't think he's carrying her bag all the time. If she's in the change room, trying something on, for example, it's not a big deal. Personally, I don't see signs that Alex is emasculated by his girlfriends. On the one hand, some complain he doesn't treat them well enough. And then they complain he's too nice, holding her bag.
> ETA: that last comment was not directed at you.


I swear to God I’m not trying to be argumentative, but I carry my purse into the changing room. He carried her purse at the Met so she could smoke, there’s tons of pics of him carrying that basket purse all over LA. My husband holds my purse if I’m putting on a coat or something, not so I can smoke, which I don’t , or so I can drink my coffee. Sorry, I wouldn’t emasculate my husband like that. I don’t mean to offend anyone , just my opinion!!!!!!


----------



## SWlife

BagBerry13 said:


> Probably because he already died in like the first 20 minutes. lol



Well craparoonie! 
They showed a photo of him at the end so I saw he died.


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> I swear to God I’m not trying to be argumentative, but I carry my purse into the changing room. He carried her purse at the Met so she could smoke, there’s tons of pics of him carrying that basket purse all over LA. My husband holds my purse if I’m putting on a coat or something, not so I can smoke, which I don’t , or so I can drink my coffee. Sorry, I wouldn’t emasculate my husband like that. I don’t mean to offend anyone , just my opinion!!!!!!


Sorry, I must have added that ETA on my last post after you already saw it. My last comments were not directed at you. I don't think you are being argumentative.
I am talking about some elsewhere where they trash him no matter what he does with her. They say she's too clingy and that he ignores her and he doesn't treat her well. And now they are saying he's too nice to her because he's holding her purse. So which is it? Is he not nice enough to his girlfriends or too nice?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gacats said:


> Well craparoonie!
> They showed a photo of him at the end so I saw he died.


Yeah, I think he actually makes it through the first 40-45 minutes of the movie. He filmed that and Melancholia in 2010, a year in which he apparently didn't want to survive to the end of his movies.


----------



## waterlilies_

VEGASTAR said:


> View attachment 3978941



I suppose this is from 2 Sundays ago. But when was it posted originally? Never seen it before


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> Sorry, I must have added that ETA on my last post after you already saw it. My last comments were not directed at you. I don't think you are being argumentative.
> I am talking about some elsewhere where they trash him no matter what he does with her. They say she's too clingy and that he ignores her and he doesn't treat her well. And now they are saying he's too nice to her because he's holding her purse. So which is it? Is he not nice enough to his girlfriends or too nice?


Thanks!!! No not trashing him, I just don’t like how he holds her purse for ridiculous reasons. And how she always has to get herself in the picture some how. Just food for thought


----------



## VEGASTAR

waterlilies_ said:


> I suppose this is from 2 Sundays ago. But when was it posted originally? Never seen it before


It was orijinally posted on twitter and the link was shared here. This is from that link. There was more than one picture in the link


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


>



This made me feel bad for Duncan Jones, some are trying to be down right hurtful.  There’s a way to say things with out character assassination!!!


----------



## waterlilies_

VEGASTAR said:


> It was orijinally posted on twitter and the link was shared here. This is from that link. There was more than one picture in the link



Thank you. She added that pic few days later the first one.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I swear to God I’m not trying to be argumentative, but I carry my purse into the changing room. He carried her purse at the Met so she could smoke, there’s tons of pics of him carrying that basket purse all over LA. My husband holds my purse if I’m putting on a coat or something, not so I can smoke, which I don’t , or so I can drink my coffee. Sorry, I wouldn’t emasculate my husband like that. I don’t mean to offend anyone , just my opinion!!!!!!


I carry my purse and bag too. I understand what you are trying to say. Its more about her right?

I don't remember ever seeing a picture where Alex was carrying Kate's purse or bag. The only pic I saw of him cayying any kind of bag next to Kate was a big grocery bag from when they were grocery shopping. So I don't think Alex goes around trying to carry his girlfriends purses but he doesn't mind it if he is asked to. And I think Alexa often askes him to. I think it has more to do with the girlfriend than it does with him. There are a lot of pics of Alex at parties, coachella, Met Gala, walking in the streets, restaurants, with friends etc. where he is with Kate and where he is with Alexa. Its only with Alexa that he is pictured carrying her purse or bag at these places. Maybe not all the time but enough number of times to be noticed.


----------



## waterlilies_

We will never see him doing groceries with this one.


----------



## VEGASTAR

waterlilies_ said:


> We will never see him doing groceries with this one.


)))))))))


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I carry my purse and bag too. I understand what you are trying to say. Its more about her right?
> 
> I don't remember ever seeing a picture where Alex was carrying Kate's purse or bag. The only pic I saw of him cayying any kind of bag next to Kate was a big grocery bag from when they were grocery shopping. So I don't think Alex goes around trying to carry his girlfriends purses but he doesn't mind it if he is asked to. And I think Alexa often askes him to. I think it has more to do with the girlfriend than it does with him. There are a lot of pics of Alex at parties, coachella, Met Gala, walking in the streets, restaurants, with friends etc. where he is with Kate and where he is with Alexa. Its only with Alexa that he is pictured carrying her purse or bag at these places. Maybe not all the time but enough number of times to be noticed.


Exactly!!!! He never carried Kate’s purse, groceries are different, my husband carries the groceries.  To me it’s just a way for her to let EVERYONE know she’s with him


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> We will never see him doing groceries with this one.


Hahahahahanahah!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterlilies_

She always finds a way to appear in the same photo. She could have taken her bag on her shoulder like every woman does all the time.
can’t she do 2 things at the same time. can’t she take a pic and take the bag?


----------



## waterlilies_

Julia_W said:


> Do you think with the fall release that they may feel it could be an Oscar contender? They tend to save those fir the fall.


 I don’t think at all that movie could be an Oscar contender.


----------



## aerohead21

Rumor mill: Eiza Gonzalez is supposedly dating Josh Duhamel.

I guess she moved on from Alex.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Rumor mill: Eiza Gonzalez is supposedly dating Josh Duhamel.
> 
> I guess she moved on from Alex.


I read that, were they ever really dating??


----------



## aerohead21

It was only ever rumor that they may have dated but there were never any pics or reports of them being “cozy” or “romantic”. It was only gossip that they were seen in the same vicinity/hanging out/could have been anything but he’s a guy and she’s a girl so they must be more than friends, kind of rumor.


----------



## Julia_W

waterlilies_ said:


> I don’t think at all that movie could be an Oscar contender.


Do you have some inside information on The Aftermath which is the movie I was referring to in that post?


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> Rumor mill: Eiza Gonzalez is supposedly dating Josh Duhamel.
> 
> I guess she moved on from Alex.



Well this can only mean one thing: Josh will soon get back together with Fergie. LOL 

After she was pictured kissing with Liam Hemsworth the day after his break up, Liam went back to Miley. After she was rumoured with Alex, he went back to Alexa, so its just a matter of time before Josh goes back to Fergie right ?


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> I swear to God I’m not trying to be argumentative, but I carry my purse into the changing room. He carried her purse at the Met so she could smoke, there’s tons of pics of him carrying that basket purse all over LA. My husband holds my purse if I’m putting on a coat or something, not so I can smoke, which I don’t , or so I can drink my coffee. Sorry, I wouldn’t emasculate my husband like that. I don’t mean to offend anyone , just my opinion!!!!!!


Of course it doesn't emasculate him. Nothing could. Besides he's just being considerate if it has something heavy in it. I've seen this kind of comment whenever he's carrying luggage or other bags. He's a big strong guy and just being helpful. He'd be a jerk if he didn't help. And if he does hold it while she's having coffee or something, he's just being thoughtful. My daughter and I hold each other's bag when we use public restrooms. There isn't always a hook to hang them on, and we'd rather not put them on the floor for obvious reasons.

But this time I think Alexa was holding the camera to take the picture. So he took her bag while she did it. And yeah she probably could have juggled it, but why not help her?


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> Of course it doesn't emasculate him. Nothing could. Besides he's just being considerate if it has something heavy in it. I've seen this kind of comment whenever he's carrying luggage or other bags. He's a big strong guy and just being helpful. He'd be a jerk if he didn't help. And if he does hold it while she's having coffee or something, he's just being thoughtful. My daughter and I hold each other's bag when we use public restrooms. There isn't always a hook to hang them on, and we'd rather not put them on the floor for obvious reasons.
> 
> But this time I think Alexa was holding the camera to take the picture. So he took her bag while she did it. And yeah she probably could have juggled it, but why not help her?


Are you kidding me?!?!? If she was holding the camera , she would put it on her shoulder. It is on her shoulder on every other picture. It is just a way to insinuate herself in the picture, to let everyone know she is with him. God!!! Grow up!!!


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Guess who's Gucci bag???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978941



 very familiar bag


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Yes, he does look good in that picture. His hair is growing out!
> 
> And I still have not recovered from seeing Alex in a speedo swimming during Mute....


----------



## waterlilies_

Julia_W said:


> Do you have some inside information on The Aftermath which is the movie I was referring to in that post?



Absolutely not. But the movie wrapped up a year ago now... I do think ther are troubles about it if it will be ever released it will happen quite after 2 years.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Are you kidding me?!?!? If she was holding the camera , she would put it on her shoulder. It is on her shoulder on every other picture. It is just a way to insinuate herself in the picture, to let everyone know she is with him. God!!! Grow up!!!



She is useless and can do nothing. Her own clothing line is like copied from others.
And I want to remember you all that clip posted by her dear friend Drew Elliott from Mallorca. When he was carrying all their bags like a donkey. This is not being just gentle and kind. This is being a moron.

And to me he does not look that good in the pic. His eyes are even more sunken and heavy black signs around them. And he is not working in a mine coal to justify them.  He is back with her and to their party life.


----------



## StarrLady

waterlilies_ said:


> Absolutely not. But the movie wrapped up a year ago now... I do think ther are troubles about it if it will be ever released it will happen quite after 2 years.


The Aftermath only finished filming by the end of February-March 2017, which means that it's less than a year ago that it was filmed. Many movies are released more than a year after filming has wrapped. And that includes many Oscar nominated films. About a month ago, I saw a tweet that they planned to release The Aftermath in the latter part of 2018 (which would be a lot less than 2 years and a pretty standard release time for a film) as the fall is a better time for serious dramas ( it is not a summer popcorn film). I don't know whether the film is an Oscar contender or not and none of us really know.
Alex recently won 4 major acting awards including an Emmy, a Golden Globe and a SAG, but I don't recall you posting about that?


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> Are you kidding me?!?!? If she was holding the camera , she would put it on her shoulder. It is on her shoulder on every other picture. It is just a way to insinuate herself in the picture, to let everyone know she is with him. God!!! Grow up!!!


I'm going to be 70 in a few weeks. So I'll skip your very kind suggestion to grow up. Btw, I think it's ridiculous to insist she carry her purse while shooting a shot. My purse tends to creep down my arm when I use my camera.


----------



## MooCowmoo

[QUOTE="audiogirl, post: 32075184, member: 499336"*]I'm going to be 70 in a few weeks*. So I'll skip your very kind suggestion to grow up. Btw, I think it's ridiculous to insist she carry her purse while shooting a shot. My purse tends to creep down my arm when I use my camera.[/QUOTE]

You go girl 

As for bags (handbags here in Blighty) the reason you said is why I have worn a cross body bag for about the last 20 years, stylish...no, practical...very   Plus my dear mum managed to obtain herself a fabulous frozen shoulder after many years of bad posture due to using a shoulder bag...so I aim for comfort!


----------



## waterlilies_

StarrLady said:


> The Aftermath only finished filming by the end of February-March 2017, which means that it's less than a year ago that it was filmed. Many movies are released more than a year after filming has wrapped. And that includes many Oscar nominated films. About a month ago, I saw a tweet that they planned to release The Aftermath in the latter part of 2018 (which would be a lot less than 2 years and a pretty standard release time for a film) as the fall is a better time for serious dramas ( it is not a summer popcorn film). I don't know whether the film is an Oscar contender or not and none of us really know.
> Alex recently won 4 major acting awards including an Emmy, a Golden Globe and a SAG, but I don't recall you posting about that?



No i didnt congratulate him. For this I will judge as his worst fan ever but I don’t care. I don’t believe in awards.
In recent years they have clearly showed it’s more for the political correct.

But you know everything and don’t need my opinion. In the end here it seems like you can’t really have an opinion against him or his “lovely” girlfriend who posts him on social. Pay attention to this. He is a famewhore like her. 
I like the actor. I’’m not Iikin the man who is appearing to be a huge liar and where are all his works now he has won 4 awards? Another tv serie. Great achievement.


----------



## StarrLady

waterlilies_ said:


> No i didnt congratulate him. For this I will judge as his worst fan ever but I don’t care. I don’t believe in awards.
> In recent years they have clearly showed it’s more for the political correct.
> 
> But you know everything and don’t need my opinion. In the end here it seems like you can’t really have an opinion against him or his “lovely” girlfriend who posts him on social. Pay attention to this. He is a famewhore like her.
> I like the actor. I’’m not Iikin the man who is appearing to be a huge liar and where are all his works now he has won 4 awards? Another tv serie. Great achievement.


So, you are allowed to express opinions but we are not allowed to express ours?

My comments about The Aftermath were not opinions. I was stating some facts regarding one of Alex's projects.

His 4 recent acting awards are a great achievement. It takes a while before we will see the results of those awards. He won some of them just a month ago! When Jared Leto won his Oscar, it took over a year before it was announced that he landed some key movie roles.

I am here because I am a fan of Alex's and it's fun to get news about him and talk to other fans. Life is short. I don't have time to post about someone if I don't like him.


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> No i didnt congratulate him. For this I will judge as his worst fan ever but I don’t care. I don’t believe in awards.
> In recent years they have clearly showed it’s more for the political correct.
> 
> But you know everything and don’t need my opinion. In the end here it seems like you can’t really have an opinion against him or his “lovely” girlfriend who posts him on social. Pay attention to this. He is a famewhore like her.
> I like the actor. I’’m not Iikin the man who is appearing to be a huge liar and where are all his works now he has won 4 awards? Another tv serie. Great achievement.


You seem to exert a lot of energy bad mouthing on someone you clearly are not that keen on - maybe be it’s time to focus it on someone you do like. Why are you wasting your time to post in here if you clearly don’t agree with anyone - just looking to wind people up perhaps and cause conflict?


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> I'm going to be 70 in a few weeks. So I'll skip your very kind suggestion to grow up. Btw, I think it's ridiculous to insist she carry her purse while shooting a shot. My purse tends to creep down my arm when I use my camera.


No offense to you, I meant for Alex to grow up  or more, wake up stop being used !!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> She is useless and can do nothing. Her own clothing line is like copied from others.
> And I want to remember you all that clip posted by her dear friend Drew Elliott from Mallorca. When he was carrying all their bags like a donkey. This is not being just gentle and kind. This is being a moron.
> 
> And to me he does not look that good in the pic. His eyes are even more sunken and heavy black signs around them. And he is not working in a mine coal to justify them.  He is back with her and to their party life.


Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## waterlilies_

@ellasam are you agreeing with me on everything?
Because in this case we are really bad fans. Personally I know I am not. I love a lot his movies.


----------



## audiogirl

waterlilies_ said:


> No i didnt congratulate him. For this I will judge as his worst fan ever but I don’t care. I don’t believe in awards.
> In recent years they have clearly showed it’s more for the political correct.
> 
> But you know everything and don’t need my opinion. In the end here it seems like you can’t really have an opinion against him or his “lovely” girlfriend who posts him on social. Pay attention to this. He is a famewhore like her.
> I like the actor. I’’m not Iikin the man who is appearing to be a huge liar and where are all his works now he has won 4 awards? Another tv serie. Great achievement.


He won those awards because he gave a powerful riveting performance in BLL. He had already gotten rave reviews,  but it was good to see him get awards to officially confirm it. Politics had nothing to do with it. He even won over De Niro who would have been a more political choice.

It's not just some TV show. The Little Drummer Girl is a BBC prestige production of a John le Carré novel. Many big name stars have appeared in other such projects. Most recently Hiddleston was in another adaptation of John le Carré (The Night Manager). Those BBC adaptations of John le Carré are always excellent. Since I am ancient I can even remember when they produced Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy with Alex Guinness. le Carré novels are very complex and only make sense in an extended series.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> He won those awards because he gave a powerful riveting performance in BLL. He had already gotten rave reviews,  but it was good to see him get awards to officially confirm it. Politics had nothing to do with it. He even won over De Niro who would have been a more political choice.
> 
> It's not just some TV show. The Little Drummer Girl is a BBC prestige production of a John le Carré novel. Many big name stars have appeared in other such projects. Most recently Hiddleston was in another adaptation of John le Carré (The Night Manager). Those BBC adaptations of John le Carré are always excellent. Since I am ancient I can even remember when they produced Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy with Alex Guinness. le Carré novels are very complex and only make sense in an extended series.


Exactly. It is a prestige project. And it also stars the Oscar-nominated Michael Shannon who is in the currently Oscar nominated film The Shape of Water.
Also, as I said before, he only received 3 of those 4 major acting awards a month ago. Project negotiations, contract signings and then announcements take time. We only heard about the big movie roles that Jared Leto got over his Oscar win, many many months later.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> @ellasam are you agreeing with me on everything?
> Because in this case we are really bad fans. Personally I know I am not. I love a lot his movies.


I like him as an actor, I think his personal life leaves little to be desired


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> I like him as an actor, I think his personal life leaves little to be desired



Thanks. This is my thought.


----------



## Kitkath70

We went from talking about his latest movie to bashing him and Alexa again because he’s holding an inanimate object. Are you kidding me?  All of a sudden he’s emasculated and childish and he has a questionable personal life because of a purse? Give me a break! We know next to nothing about his real life.   He’s a 6’4”, gorgeous Swede holding his GF’s purse.  I see a successful, secure man who is getting laid by a model.  Whether you like her or not is beside the point. The man who I’d worry about is the one who is too insecure or selfish or vain to even go shopping with his woman, let alone stand in a clothing store holding her purse. Perspective I guess.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

(Looks at thread, checks ignored list) Ah, of course. It's the person who apparently is only here to be mean.  Yeah, I know, we're not a fan forum. But I don't understand why this thread is the only thread that's the depository for that meanness. You can't stand Alexa, and yet don't go over to her threads and hate on her there. 'Tis a puzzlement. I guess we're just the lucky ones.

Anyhoo, rewatched Mute yesterday. I liked it a little more than on the first viewing. I got to pay more attention to Robert Sheehan's performance. 

 *Mark Kermode*‏Verified account @*KermodeMovie*
"Been thinking about MUTE & the polarising reactions it has provoked. The film wasn't what I expected, and on first viewing it wrongfooted me completely. But on second viewing it seemed almost like a different movie. It's weird and disturbing and not made for snap judgements."
12:51 PM - 24 Feb 2018

 *Dave*‏ @*PlainviewArt* 19h19 hours ago
Replying to @*KermodeMovie*
I loved it, however the reaction has really angered me. It’s not a film for everyone and there have been so many people attacking Duncan on a personal level. It’s fine for people to not like a film, however the vitriol from some is just disgusting.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Kitkath70 said:


> We went from talking about his latest movie to bashing him and Alexa again because he’s holding an inanimate object. Are you kidding me?  All of a sudden he’s emasculated and childish and he has a questionable personal life because of a purse? Give me a break! We know next to nothing about his real life.   He’s a 6’4”, gorgeous Swede holding his GF’s purse.  I see a successful, secure man who is getting laid by a model.  Whether you like her or not is beside the point. The man who I’d worry about is the one who is too insecure or selfish or vain to even go shopping with his woman, let alone stand in a clothing store holding her purse. Perspective I guess.




This..


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *(Looks at thread, checks ignored list) Ah, of course. It's the person who apparently is only here to be mean.  Yeah, I know, we're not a fan forum. And I don't understand why this thread is the only thread that's the depository for that meanness. You can't stand Alexa, and yet don't go over to her threads and hate on her there. 'Tis a puzzlement. I guess we're just the lucky ones. *
> 
> Anyhoo, rewatched Mute yesterday. I liked it a little more than on the first viewing.* I got to pay more attention to Robert Sheehan's performance*. ]




Yes, it is that person.....nothing but negativity, regardless of this being a gossip forum!

Mr Sheehan is a delight...even with the boobies


----------



## VEGASTAR

I USED TO THINK THAT DOLPHINS WERE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CREATURES ON EARTH... THEN I SAW THIS...



http://askarsjustsoswedish.tumblr.com/?ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/tumblr.min.html




*Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård, you make dolphins look boring. *


----------



## aerohead21

Ok I’m a weirdo...where are the bubbles that should be coming from his nose??


----------



## aerohead21

That was a rhetorical question, by the way. I’m not insinuating he’s some kind of inhuman being like the bionic man...or am I??


----------



## VEGASTAR

This morning Alexa posted two live vids. The first one is of her looking like she was underwater, with bubles!!!! The second one is of her filming something on TV. I noticed her reflection, it looked like she was wearing a bath robe. Everyone knows the tv screen reflects the background. I didn't make anything of it. But I just read in LSA that Alexa's second live feed has Alex in the background. So I looked again and OMG it looks like him. If I'm not imagining things he looks shirtless. You have to look really carefully and several times to notice it. I can't belive this...???? I need second third opinion....


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> This morning Alexa posted two live vids. The first one is of her looking like she was underwater, with bubles!!!! The second one is of her filming something on TV. I noticed her reflection, it looked like she was wearing a bath robe. Everyone knows the tv screen reflects the background. I didn't make anything of it. But I just read in LSA that Alexa's second live feed has Alex in the background. So I looked again and OMG it looks like him. If I'm not imagining things he looks shirtless. You have to look really carefully and several times to notice it. I can't belive this...???? I need second third opinion....


Post it please


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Post it please


I don't know how to download from IG. My phone doesn't download from IG sight. Go to her IG page pls....


----------



## MooCowmoo

VEGASTAR said:


> This morning Alexa posted two live vids. The first one is of her looking like she was underwater, with bubles!!!! The second one is of her filming something on TV. I noticed her reflection, it looked like she was wearing a bath robe. Everyone knows the tv screen reflects the background. I didn't make anything of it. But I just read in LSA that Alexa's second live feed has Alex in the background. So I looked again and OMG it looks like him. If I'm not imagining things he looks shirtless. You have to look really carefully and several times to notice it. I can't belive this...???? I need second third opinion....



Yep, that's Alex.


----------



## VEGASTAR

MooCowmoo said:


> Yep, that's Alex.


Is it just me or does he look naked like maybe wearing just white boxers and she has a bath rope on???


----------



## VEGASTAR

I cannot believe she posted such an intimate moment of their hanging out at her house on a sunday. WOW!!! 

So this is how they spend their sundays


----------



## MooCowmoo

VEGASTAR said:


> Is it just me or does he look naked like maybe wearing just white boxers and she has a bath rope on???



Yes he does look naked but Alexa is covering part of him with her shoulder ( her bathrobe is white )


----------



## VEGASTAR

MooCowmoo said:


> Yes he does look naked but Alexa is covering part of him with her shoulder ( her bathrobe is white )


Thanks


----------



## MooCowmoo

VEGASTAR said:


> I cannot believe she posted such an intimate moment of their hanging out at her house on a sunday. WOW!!!
> 
> So this is how they spend their sundays



She obviously knows the person she is recording on the TV....Who knows, she may have been giving him a cheeky blowy and realised she should be recording [emoji16]


----------



## waterlilies_

He is behind her  on the couch. She is sat in front the tv and is fully dressed with the shirt and a black tee under the shirt. He is wearing his beloved sweater.
She was not in a robe.


----------



## VEGASTAR

MooCowmoo said:


> She obviously knows the person she is recording on the TV....Who knows, she may have been giving him a cheeky blowy and realised she should be recording [emoji16]


----------



## callan23

VEGASTAR said:


> This morning Alexa posted two live vids. The first one is of her looking like she was underwater, with bubles!!!! The second one is of her filming something on TV. I noticed her reflection, it looked like she was wearing a bath robe. Everyone knows the tv screen reflects the background. I didn't make anything of it. But I just read in LSA that Alexa's second live feed has Alex in the background. So I looked again and OMG it looks like him. If I'm not imagining things he looks shirtless. You have to look really carefully and several times to notice it. I can't belive this...???? I need second third opinion....


i saw it and it is him possibly shirtless. this is so covertly exploiting him. typical. so gross im sorry but its true. she's just gotta have that attention


----------



## waterlilies_

He knows very well she was recording. So dont find excuses for him. She has not all the guilty!


----------



## MooCowmoo

I do stand corrected, after watching her first live video she is wearing the same outfit,  Alex looks topless though, unless he is wearing a peach sweater?

Ohh gossip and intrigue, don't you just [emoji173]️ it!?![emoji6]


----------



## ellasam

MooCowmoo said:


> I do stand corrected, after watching her first live video she is wearing the same outfit,  Alex looks topless though, unless he is wearing a peach sweater?
> 
> Ohh gossip and intrigue, don't you just [emoji173]️ it!?![emoji6]


He looks like he’s wearing that same beige sweater he always wears


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> He looks like he’s wearing that same beige sweater he always wears



Yes he adores it but... then... what is he carrying in those huge luggages?


----------



## VEGASTAR

I can see the muscular shape of his top body . Or maybe I'm imagining after seeing too much of swimming shots.  If he had a sweater it would be a more rounded look I think. 

As for him knowing that she is recording it; yes of course he is there and can see that. But what he can't see is that he and the whole background is reflected and can be seen in the video. Only the person taking the video can see that. She can see it on her mobile screen how much is reflected as she records. He can't.


----------



## waterlilies_

Well he has IG. He  can see her stories.


----------



## VEGASTAR

waterlilies_ said:


> Well he has IG. He  can see her stories.


I honestly don't think he looks at it.


----------



## VEGASTAR

@ellasam I think you were right about her all along. The first vid is a reference to his underwater sceene in Mute (just like when she made fun of the Tarzan poster on her IG) and the second is obvious. She does seem to be trying to give hints that he is with her.


----------



## waterlilies_

VEGASTAR said:


> I honestly don't think he looks at it.



Knowing who she is he should. This is just his fault,
He has spent ages saying he hates narcisistic people but the fact shows the opposite. 
Now it’s time to grow up and stop fooling fans.


----------



## GlamazonD

OMG! OMG! OMG! What's happening! Is someone got killed!? Did THEY kill somebody?! Is this escalating to the new "Where is Alex's elbow" gate? 







Seriously people! Why so judgemental? I have a very good eye sight and I had to watch several times like a complete creepy stalker and yet I wouldn't know it's Alex or anyone else for that matter. Why people who don't like Alexa and Alex even bother to stalk her instagram and scrutiny everything she posts with such intensity it is completely beyond my comprehension.


----------



## callan23

waterlilies_ said:


> Knowing who she is he should. This is just his fault,
> He has spent ages saying he hates narcisistic people but the fact shows the opposite.
> Now it’s time to grow up and stop fooling fans.


agree


----------



## MooCowmoo

waterlilies_ said:


> Knowing who she is he should. This is just his fault,
> He has spent ages saying he hates narcisistic people but the fact shows the opposite.
> *Now it’s time to grow up and stop fooling fans*.



He doesn't have to be, or do anything you or I (or anyone else) expect him to, he's an actor by trade, technically he fools people for a living, maybe you should just stop expecting him to come out and make some kind of 'grand gesture' to his fans, why should he?  He is unaware of your feelings, words and even your disdain for him and his girlfriend.....Hollywood, showbiz, it's all smoke and mirrors....He is no different from any other actor saying one thing and doing another....What you see as narcissism I see as self promotion, just the same as any interview or photo shoot etc that anyone who works in the industry does. 

I personally think that if you get 'involved' with a celeb so much as to pick apart the person they are dating all the time and it moves beyond gossip and assumption, then it is time to step back and get yourself in check.


----------



## GlamazonD

waterlilies_ said:


> Knowing who she is he should. This is just his fault,
> *He has spent ages saying he hates narcisistic people* but the fact shows the opposite.
> Now it’s time to grow up and stop fooling fans.



I don't believe he has said that. First because he doesn't use such words and secondly he's admitted in interview he's actually a narcissist himself. Most people have some narcisistic traits and that seems to be quite common also amongst Alex following. Him hating narcisistic people is just a myth, just like him hating people who smokes.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> *He doesn't have to be, or do anything you or I (or anyone else) expect him to, he's an actor by trade*, technically he fools people for a living, maybe you should just stop expecting him to come out and make some kind of 'grand gesture' to his fans, why should he?  *He is unaware of your feelings, words* and even your disdain for him and his girlfriend.....Hollywood, showbiz, it's all smoke and mirrors....He is no different from any other actor saying one thing and doing another....What you see as narcissism I see as self promotion, just the same as any interview or photo shoot etc that anyone who works in the industry does.
> 
> I personally think that if you get 'involved' with a celeb so much as to pick apart the person they are dating all the time and it moves beyond gossip and assumption, then it is time to step back and get yourself in check.



What I expect him to be is a good actor, and so far he is and continues to be. And to pick interesting roles, which he does.
And, despite his his 'poor girlfriend choices' he seems to be a genuinely nice and funny person. Is he perfect? Of course not, and I'm not expecting him to be. 

*"He is unaware of your feelings, words*" 
That's because of the restraining order!


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> (Looks at thread, checks ignored list) Ah, of course. It's the person who apparently is only here to be mean.  Yeah, I know, we're not a fan forum. But I don't understand why this thread is the only thread that's the depository for that meanness. You can't stand Alexa, and yet don't go over to her threads and hate on her there. 'Tis a puzzlement. I guess we're just the lucky ones.
> 
> Anyhoo, rewatched Mute yesterday. I liked it a little more than on the first viewing. I got to pay more attention to Robert Sheehan's performance.
> 
> *Mark Kermode*‏Verified account @*KermodeMovie*
> "Been thinking about MUTE & the polarising reactions it has provoked. The film wasn't what I expected, and on first viewing it wrongfooted me completely. But on second viewing it seemed almost like a different movie. It's weird and disturbing and not made for snap judgements."
> 12:51 PM - 24 Feb 2018
> 
> *Dave*‏ @*PlainviewArt* 19h19 hours ago
> Replying to @*KermodeMovie*
> I loved it, however the reaction has really angered me. It’s not a film for everyone and there have been so many people attacking Duncan on a personal level. It’s fine for people to not like a film, however the vitriol from some is just disgusting.



It is definitely better the more you watch it - there are many clues along the way you just don’t pick up the first time - and to personally attack someone because you don’t like their movie - what is wrong with some people!


----------



## MooCowmoo

GlamazonD said:


> I don't believe he has said that. First because he doesn't use such words and secondly he's admitted in interview he's actually a narcissist himself. Most people have some narcisistic traits and that seems to be quite common also amongst Alex following. Him hating narcisistic people is just a myth, just like him hating people who smokes.



I truly believe that you have to be narcissistic and have more than a smattering of egotism to survive in the entertainment industry....I think the new age term is 'self belief' though


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> I USED TO THINK THAT DOLPHINS WERE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CREATURES ON EARTH... THEN I SAW THIS...
> 
> View attachment 3980078
> 
> http://askarsjustsoswedish.tumblr.com/?ref_url=https://s9e.github.io/iframe/tumblr.min.html
> 
> View attachment 3980084
> 
> 
> *Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård, you make dolphins look boring. *


You can really see how tall he is here - all legs and arms


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> @ellasam I think you were right about her all along. The first vid is a reference to his underwater sceene in Mute (just like when she made fun of the Tarzan poster on her IG) and the second is obvious. She does seem to be trying to give hints that he is with her.


Yep..... and she’s not even subtle about it


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> What I expect him to be is a good actor, and so far he is and continues to be. And to pick interesting roles, which he does.
> And, despite his his 'poor girlfriend choices' he seems to be a genuinely nice and funny person. Is he perfect? Of course not, and I'm not expecting him to be.
> 
> *"He is unaware of your feelings, words*"
> *That's because of the restraining order!*



 *badum tiss*


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> This morning Alexa posted two live vids. The first one is of her looking like she was underwater, with bubles!!!! The second one is of her filming something on TV. I noticed her reflection, it looked like she was wearing a bath robe. Everyone knows the tv screen reflects the background. I didn't make anything of it. But I just read in LSA that Alexa's second live feed has Alex in the background. So I looked again and OMG it looks like him. If I'm not imagining things he looks shirtless. You have to look really carefully and several times to notice it. I can't belive this...???? I need second third opinion....


Absolutely there is a shirtless guy there - definitely looks like it could be Alex - oh to have a shirtless Alex on my couch on a Sunday would be the best thing ever! Oh and cute they’re watching the closing ceremony. Another note without starting a **** fight - he’d know she would be videoing this for insta and is happily sitting there so he’s obviously not too bothered


----------



## loujono

MooCowmoo said:


> She obviously knows the person she is recording on the TV....Who knows, she may have been giving him a cheeky blowy and realised she should be recording [emoji16]


 You made me spit my morning coffee!


----------



## loujono

Alex doesn’t follow her on insta either unless there is a way you can follow someone without it coming up in your list - sorry had a creepy stalker moment and checked who he follows


----------



## VEGASTAR

Top left corner.... ???


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Top left corner.... ???



Hair is to dark I think, plus if he was there you would have way better pictures of him, she would see to that, or her friends would


----------



## loujono

I


VEGASTAR said:


> Top left corner.... ???



 think he’s married to the girl where they were all at their wedding last year or year before? Where Alex was dancing with daisy? Maybe this was their babies first birthday? They have a little one


----------



## aerohead21

Height-wise, he’d either have to be super slumped, or deep back in the seat to be equal height to Alexa, assuming that’s Alexa. And this is one of those pics that don’t look exploitative...it’s head on to the cake...however I haven’t looked at Alexa’s IG. I do believe she’s smart enough to know what she’s doing because she and her friends have done it before. And I also think he knows what she’s doing. My distant speculation is that as long as it isn’t too painfully obvious to the general population (not us ninja stalkers) he’s not all that bothered by it. The stuff KB did was way too painfully obvious. She was far more desperate for the attention, for whatever reason.


----------



## Julia_W

I 


loujono said:


> I
> 
> think he’s married to the girl where they were all at their wedding last year or year before? Where Alex was dancing with daisy? Maybe this was their babies first birthday? They have a little one


I think you are right Loujono.  It is Aimee Phillips baby’s first birthday party.


----------



## Kitkath70

They're at Amiee Phillips, wearing the same clothes in the video sitting on what appears to be the same color couch.  Looks like Alexa was probably just killing time at the party.


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> I
> 
> I think you are right Loujono.  It is Aimee Phillips baby’s first birthday party.


That's her name, couldn't think .... ta


----------



## skarsbabe

well I followed Alexa to see that video but I guess I'm too late to that party! gah!


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> Hair is to dark I think, plus if he was there you would have way better pictures of him, she would see to that, or her friends would


They dyed his hair and eyebrows for Little Drummer Girl. His eyebrows have been dyed for other roles. They tend to be invisible with his golden hair and golden tan. Dyeing them is more natural looking than using a lot of eyebrow pencil.


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> They dyed his hair and eyebrows for Little Drummer Girl. His eyebrows have been dyed for other roles. They tend to be invisible with his golden hair and golden tan. Dyeing them is more natural looking than using a lot of eyebrow pencil.


yeh his hair was pretty dark in the fan photo from the weekend


----------



## aerohead21

Oy I just got sucked into looking up Aimee Phillips. Her circle of friends really like to party the rowdy way. Bleh. Not my scene!!

But I’m glad they have a kid’s bday event 

That’s not something he’d go to if it’s just casual.


----------



## Kitkath70

skarsbabe said:


> well I followed Alexa to see that video but I guess I'm too late to that party! gah!



It’s still there. Just click on her photo of her smelling the flower.


----------



## loujono

do you reckon that could be Alex in the white shirt dancing on the left? Cropped hair - I may be clutching at straws


----------



## jooa

^ No, that day he had a black, long trousers, not white shorts.


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Oy I just got sucked into looking up Aimee Phillips. Her circle of friends really like to party the rowdy way. Bleh. Not my scene!!
> 
> But I’m glad they have a kid’s bday event
> 
> That’s not something he’d go to if it’s just casual.



If you look really close you can see his jawline and the stubble - you have to blow the pic up pretty big but I reckon it's Alex


----------



## ellasam

I don’t think that’s him, it just doesn’t look like him in my opinion


----------



## Julia_W

Would someone else please take a look at Alexa’s Insta Stories.  There is an interesting painting that bears a remarkable resemblance to someone we know.  Not him, I’m certain and maybe it’s just me who thinks there’s a resemblance, but would love some feedback.  Can’t post from my laptop as NSFW


----------



## audiogirl

To whom it may concern: I don't really think that denying it's him anytime they're seen together is going to change the reality. Just like trying to diminish the nature of the relationship isn't going to change it. Doing so is pointless and silly.

They're dating. They're involved. How deep we can't know, but they have been hanging together a lot. You don't have to like her or want him to date her. But wishing isn't going to change anything.

Btw it's rather tedious to read complaints over every tiny thing she does (like having him hold her purse for whatever reason). We get that there are people who dislike her. That's fine. I'm only lukewarm on her. So we just have to ride it out. But whining and complaining will only make the interim unpleasant.

There is so much to like about him and his acting. Seems to me it would be more fun to focus on that.


----------



## jooa

Julia_W said:


> Would someone else please take a look at Alexa’s Insta Stories.  There is an interesting painting that bears a remarkable resemblance to someone we know.  Not him, I’m certain and maybe it’s just me who thinks there’s a resemblance, but would love some feedback.  Can’t post from my laptop as NSFW


I have no idea about whom you think ... she's in Charleston Farmhouse, a house museum in Sussex.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charleston_Farmhouse


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Would someone else please take a look at Alexa’s Insta Stories.  There is an interesting painting that bears a remarkable resemblance to someone we know.  Not him, I’m certain and maybe it’s just me who thinks there’s a resemblance, but would love some feedback.  Can’t post from my laptop as NSFW



The naked man painting right?
Yes I see the remarkable resemblance (his face and his pose with hand on hip) .  This is quite funny.. Its not him of course but well done noticing. I am LMAO


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> The naked man painting right?
> Yes I see the remarkable resemblance (his face and his pose with hand on hip) .  This is quite funny.. Its not him of course but well done noticing. I am LMAO


I just thought it was funny. No harm intended.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> I just thought it was funny. No harm intended.


Non taken. It is funny.


----------



## ellasam

audiogirl said:


> To whom it may concern: I don't really think that denying it's him anytime they're seen together is going to change the reality. Just like trying to diminish the nature of the relationship isn't going to change it. Doing so is pointless and silly.
> 
> They're dating. They're involved. How deep we can't know, but they have been hanging together a lot. You don't have to like her or want him to date her. But wishing isn't going to change anything.
> 
> Btw it's rather tedious to read complaints over every tiny thing she does (like having him hold her purse for whatever reason). We get that there are people who dislike her. That's fine. I'm only lukewarm on her. So we just have to ride it out. But whining and complaining will only make the interim unpleasant.
> 
> There is so much to like about him and his acting. Seems to me it would be more fun to focus on that.


I never said they aren’t dating , don’t care, just said that doesn’t look like him that’s all


----------



## Julia_W

jooa said:


> I have no idea about whom you think ... she's in Charleston Farmhouse, a house museum in Sussex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charleston_Farmhouse


The house is quite beautiful! 
 I was just being silly.  There is a nude portrait at the end of her first story that has similar facial features to Alex.  I thought she might think so, too, and could be her reason for posting it.  I guess I just see his face everywhere.  It’s an affliction.


----------



## MooCowmoo

To those that say that they 'don't care' about who he's dating.......[emoji849]


----------



## audiogirl

ellasam said:


> I never said they aren’t dating , don’t care, just said that doesn’t look like him that’s all


I suppose I could be mistaken, but didn't you just have an extended discussion about whether the Gucci bag was hers.


----------



## ellasam

Ugg, your right I’m wrong.... move on.........  I reiterate that , in my opinion, it didn’t look like him in the picture, sorry


----------



## aerohead21

I didn’t think it looked like him in the picture either and I don’t care one way or another if he’s dating Alexa. I just want to know one way or another...you know...cuz it’s totally my business.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I didn’t think it looked like him in the picture either and I don’t care one way or another if he’s dating Alexa. I just want to know one way or another...you know...cuz it’s totally my business.


Thank you ....exactly!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Would someone else please take a look at Alexa’s Insta Stories.  There is an interesting painting that bears a remarkable resemblance to someone we know.  Not him, I’m certain and maybe it’s just me who thinks there’s a resemblance, but would love some feedback.  Can’t post from my laptop


I found the painter. His name is Duncan Grant. I also found the link to that painting. But when I post this with the link, the whole picture comes on. So I deleted the link and I am re-writing this because I didn't want a big naked man painting to be posted here. But the name of the painting is just that when you search the internet (not its real name I dont think but search wise). So search  "Duncan Grant naked man" it comes up


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> We went from talking about his latest movie to bashing him and Alexa again because he’s holding an inanimate object. Are you kidding me?  All of a sudden he’s emasculated and childish and he has a questionable personal life because of a purse? Give me a break! We know next to nothing about his real life.   He’s a 6’4”, gorgeous Swede holding his GF’s purse.  I see a successful, secure man who is getting laid by a model.  Whether you like her or not is beside the point. The man who I’d worry about is the one who is too insecure or selfish or vain to even go shopping with his woman, let alone stand in a clothing store holding her purse. Perspective I guess.


So true.
Other fandoms are defending their favourite actors because those actors are accused of abuse. Or they neglect their children. Or some actors have DUIs. Alex was holding his GF's purse while she took his picture with a fan.
And he is the one being put down and called names.
I think some people should really look at their own perspectives.....


----------



## MooCowmoo

I really think someone doesn't get sarcasm......


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> Would someone else please take a look at Alexa’s Insta Stories.  There is an interesting painting that bears a remarkable resemblance to someone we know.  Not him, I’m certain and maybe it’s just me who thinks there’s a resemblance, but would love some feedback.  Can’t post from my laptop as NSFW





Julia_W said:


> The house is quite beautiful!
> I was just being silly.  There is a nude portrait at the end of her first story that has similar facial features to Alex.  I thought she might think so, too, and could be her reason for posting it.  I guess I just see his face everywhere.  It’s an affliction.


I noticed a painting too that looked liked Bill his brother - was quite uncanny, can't post cause I am meant to be working not checking this out!!!


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> The house is quite beautiful!
> I was just being silly.  There is a nude portrait at the end of her first story that has similar facial features to Alex.  I thought she might think so, too, and could be her reason for posting it.  I guess I just see his face everywhere.  It’s an affliction.


I tell you what though she wouldn't need the painting she has the real deal - lucky sausage!!!


----------



## OHVamp

"I tell you what though she wouldn't need the painting she has the real deal - lucky sausage!!! 


Allegedly


----------



## VEGASTAR

OHVamp said:


> "I tell you what though she wouldn't need the painting she has the real deal - lucky sausage!!!
> 
> 
> Allegedly



Yes I think we have seen enough proof since Mauritius that she has the real deal


----------



## StarrLady

I watched Mute again last night.
Here's the thing: while I understand that some critics had issues with the plot and the pacing, there is something more to this movie. I can't get it out of my head. With many movies nowadays, I forget about them 5 minutes after they ended. But with Mute, I can't stop thinking about it. About what is happening to people and love in the age of advanced technology. And Alex gave such a heartbreaking performance. His character was so kind and loving and he managed to convey all that without speaking.


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> I tell you what though she wouldn't need the painting she has the real deal - lucky sausage!!!



Yes Loujono she does have it lucky her!. And you know what I am starting to enjoy her  encrypted live vids and secret message posts. Call me crazy but I think she might be reading our thread  What are the chances that she posted that picture with a white bath robe (from her day shooting at Charleston) a day after we discussed it here???


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> I watched Mute again last night.
> Here's the thing: while I understand that some critics had issues with the plot and the pacing, there is something more to this movie. I can't get it out of my head. With many movies nowadays, I forget about them 5 minutes after they ended. But with Mute, I can't stop thinking about it. About what is happening to people and love in the age of advanced technology. And Alex gave such a heartbreaking performance. His character was so kind and loving and he managed to convey all that without speaking.


I am glad you brought this up. After admitting to watching Mute 3 times on a role I watched it again twice last night. And I had the same reaction as you. There is something so different about the movie. The more I watch it the more I am intrigued.


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes Loujono she does have it lucy her!. And you know what I am starting to enjoy her  encrypted live vids and secret message posts. Call me crazy but I think she might be reading our thread [emoji38] What are the chances that she posted that picture with a white bath robe (from her day shooting at Charleston) a day after we discussed it here???
> [emoji3][emoji38][emoji3][emoji38][emoji813]


It's not her in the white bath robe. It's another model from the shooting that day [emoji1]


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> It's not her in the white bath robe. It's another model from the shooting that day [emoji1]


That's why I didn't say pic of herself in a bath robe!  I said "that picture of a bath robe" because you can't see the face. But the important message is that there is a "white bath robe"


----------



## jooa

^^  This kind of robe (especially when it's so cold like now in England) is the most common thing on the photo sets. Models usually wait in something like that for another shot.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> ^^  This kind of robe (especially when it's so cold like now in England) is the most common thing on the photo sets. Models usually wait in something like that for another shot.


Yes and she does fashion shoots all the time. Its her job. When else did she ever put a white robe picture? If you think its a coincidence that's fine. Like I said above "call me crazy"


----------



## jooa

^^ Many? Looking quickly at her insta about half a year back I noticed a few


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes I think we have seen enough proof since Mauritius that she has the real deal


I'm really surprised that we haven't seen something in the media about at least the "possibility" of them being back together/seeing each other again.  Do Alex and Alexa have to get caught by the paparazzi for the Daily Mail to notice?  The seem to take note every time Alexa changes shoes, but they aren't on to this yet?


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> ^^ Many? Looking quickly at her insta about half a year back I noticed a few




What do you want from me Jooa???

Can't I make a funny assumption about a post without feeling like I am suddenly in a court room and I have to have some kind of evidence to defend my "funny speculation"??? Its just a speculation and I thought it was funny. Notice all the smiley and laughing faces I added.

Would it be so bad if she was reading our thread? Why does this thought bother you? Why do you feel the need to come up with contradictary things on this. Its not even important. Its just a joke I made to Loujono. But there could be truth behind it who knows. But i never thought this comment could turn into something to debate over!!

Who can possibly know why someone puts up a post and if they are trying to mean something else by it. I sure as hell don't know. But I really wish I could make a joking assumption, a crazy one,  that someone might be reading our thread without it turning into some courtroom drama...

You can continue all you want with how many times she posted bath robe pics and whatever other "evidence" you have. I am not going to continue talking about this. It's ridiculous!!!!


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> What do you want from me Jooa???


What ?  I have nothing to you, I'm just writing what I think. You speculate that Alexa reads our posts so I only write that you're arguments are rather unlikely, that's all. It's a forum so I can write what I think, right?  it's about conversation and interacting, yes?


----------



## OHVamp

It was a joke.


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> I'm really surprised that we haven't seen something in the media about at least the "possibility" of them being back together/seeing each other again.  Do Alex and Alexa have to get caught by the paparazzi for the Daily Mail to notice?  The seem to take note every time Alexa changes shoes, but they aren't on to this yet?


Yeah, this threw me for a loop to......weird


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> I'm really surprised that we haven't seen something in the media about at least the "possibility" of them being back together/seeing each other again.  Do Alex and Alexa have to get caught by the paparazzi for the Daily Mail to notice?  The seem to take note every time Alexa changes shoes, but they aren't on to this yet?


The Daily Mail base relationships, it seems, mainly on paparazzi pics. That's why they are the Daily Fail....and not very reliable.


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> What do you want from me Jooa???
> 
> Can't I make a funny assumption about a post without feeling like I am suddenly in a court room and I have to have some kind of evidence to defend my "funny speculation"??? Its just a speculation and I thought it was funny. Notice all the smiley and laughing faces I added.
> 
> Would it be so bad if she was reading our thread? Why does this thought bother you? Why do you feel the need to come up with contradictary things on this. Its not even important. Its just a joke I made to Loujono. But there could be truth behind it who knows. But i never thought this comment could turn into something to debate over!!
> 
> Who can possibly know why someone puts up a post and if they are trying to mean something else by it. I sure as hell don't know. But I really wish I could make a joking assumption, a crazy one,  that someone might be reading our thread without it turning into some courtroom drama...
> 
> You can continue all you want with how many times she posted bath robe pics and whatever other "evidence" you have. I am not going to continue talking about this. It's ridiculous!!!!


You joked. She joked back. I didn't see an attack in there. People can speculate and other people can disagree with the speculation. Proof isn't needed for every speculation, but sometimes logic is needed. In this case it wasn't a big deal.

Sometimes I see people throw out a speculation, but then they say they were only joking when it does get shot down. Anything anyone posts can be discussed. If you don't believe it at all, why bother suggesting it. Or if it was half-hearted or just a whim don't get offended when others say it's rather flimsy.

Of course this thread is for speculation, but reality or logic does have intrude. If you say that Alex is going to become as astronaut, you can expect others to ask how or why you think that. Or if you say he is a pedophile expect people to challenge that.

Btw I don't think Alex or Alexa read this thread.


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> I am glad you brought this up. After admitting to watching Mute 3 times on a role I watched it again twice last night. And I had the same reaction as you. There is something so different about the movie. The more I watch it the more I am intrigued.


Yes I didn't watch the whole movie again last night but certain parts and it is such a different movie that won't appeal to everyone but I really love it - his expressions are amazing and how he can convey the feelings through his eyes and body language - definitely one of my faves of his so far - I am really keen to watch Generation Kill but can't get it in Australia - think I might have to buy the bloody DVD - explain that to hubby - "oh yeh just want to watch a war series (even though I've never before!!!)


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> What do you want from me Jooa???
> 
> Can't I make a funny assumption about a post without feeling like I am suddenly in a court room and I have to have some kind of evidence to defend my "funny speculation"??? Its just a speculation and I thought it was funny. Notice all the smiley and laughing faces I added.
> 
> Would it be so bad if she was reading our thread? Why does this thought bother you? Why do you feel the need to come up with contradictary things on this. Its not even important. Its just a joke I made to Loujono. But there could be truth behind it who knows. But i never thought this comment could turn into something to debate over!!
> 
> Who can possibly know why someone puts up a post and if they are trying to mean something else by it. I sure as hell don't know. But I really wish I could make a joking assumption, a crazy one,  that someone might be reading our thread without it turning into some courtroom drama...
> 
> You can continue all you want with how many times she posted bath robe pics and whatever other "evidence" you have. I am not going to continue talking about this. It's ridiculous!!!!


Well I thought it was funny vegastar! ad you never know they would have to be across what goes on social media about them surely .... if not her some of her friends


----------



## loujono

oooh those legs and that hand


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> Alex doesn’t follow her on insta either unless there is a way you can follow someone without it coming up in your list - sorry had a creepy stalker moment and checked who he follows


Yes he had unfollowed her a week or two after their breakup announcement back in July 2017. I thought it was weird at the time because they were said to have broken up on good terms. There was more to it I guess.

GUESS WHAT? HE JUST STARTED FOLLOWING HER AGAIN!!!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes he had unfollowed her a week or two after their breakup announcement back in July 2017. I thought it was weird at the time because they were said to have broken up on good terms. There was more to it I guess.
> 
> GUESS WHAT? HE JUST STARTED FOLLOWING HER AGAIN!!!


I noticed that, probably so he knows when he shows up on her stupid Instagram


----------



## jooa

ellasam said:


> I noticed that, probably so he knows when he shows up on her stupid Instagram


For that you don't need to follow someone just check in once a day this person Instagram. He just wants 'curious' people to know about it.


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> For that you don't need to follow someone just check in once a day this person Instagram. He just wants 'curious' people to know about it.


That’s true


----------



## waterlilies_

What games are they playing?!?! I suppose something big is waiting just round the corner.
A new papstroll toghether? Engagement?


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes he had unfollowed her a week or two after their breakup announcement back in July 2017. I thought it was weird at the time because they were said to have broken up on good terms. There was more to it I guess.
> 
> GUESS WHAT? HE JUST STARTED FOLLOWING HER AGAIN!!!


That's hilarious that he has started following her again - I have been a creep stalker and checking for a few weeks and nothing - well I think short of running naked down the street together they are pretty much ON! Aaaaand maybe we will get an engagement - they obviously seem like they have unfinished business and are trying to make it work so they must see a future together - at 41 and 34?? you don't waste time if you don't think its going anywhere - I am actually quite chuffed for them but that's only me and my opinion and I know many disagree but I am glad he is happy and possibly in love ......


----------



## waterlilies_

I see him very miserable lately. If this means he is happy...she is always high and has that crazy look in the eyes.
Well i think he is a moron but that’s just me.

And I remember many here were happy when they were over. Now I’m the only bad one left


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> I see him very miserable lately. If this means he is happy...she is always high and has that crazy look in the eyes.
> Well i think he is a moron but that’s just me.
> 
> And I remember many here were happy when they were over. Now I’m the only bad one left



I wouldn't say you're the only one - we all have our opinions and its fine that you don't agree - the world would be boring if everyone agreed on everything and everyone liked everyone .... I disagree that he looks miserable though - tired from all the work and slightly pissed about the attention he gets maybe (and not just to do with AC)


----------



## waterlilies_

Yes because he is working all day long like a sleeve. Sorry I do not think at all he is a great worker. And at the moment I do not think he is working his ass on this project. 
He is not tired. He looks wasted that’s different (of course just my opinion)


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> I see him very miserable lately. If this means he is happy...she is always high and has that crazy look in the eyes.
> Well i think he is a moron but that’s just me.
> 
> And I remember many here were happy when they were over. Now I’m the only bad one left


No …… your not. He always looks awful when he’s with her, old etc. agree.., he’s a moron


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> Yes because he is working all day long like a sleeve. Sorry I do not think at all he is a great worker. And at the moment I do not think he is working his ass on this project.
> He is not tired. He looks wasted that’s different (of course just my opinion)


I agree with your opinion... sorry... the pics when they were supposedly broken up, he looks good. Back together , supposedly, he looks like crap. I think that’s what they have in common... alcohol and drugs, what a shame.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> No …… your not. He always looks awful when he’s with her, old etc. agree.., he’s a moron


he is 41 so he's no spring chicken anymore  maybe he's up all night having monkey sex with her so that is why he looks tired


----------



## waterlilies_

@ellasam also partying hard. 
They are like stupid teenagers. He can work a little just to pay for his fun. This is what ai see now. 
He has talent but you have to work as hard as you can anyway.  
He has won awards but where are his new projects???? He should be rumored to be in many big movies by far but then what? All he have in his pocket is another tv serie and not as lead!!!
He prefers parties. With her and her gang. I do suppose he will go to Paris with her. Let’s see


----------



## waterlilies_

loujono said:


> he is 41 so he's no spring chicken anymore  maybe he's up all night having monkey sex with her so that is why he looks tired



Have you seen her??? She looks like a male every day a little more. Monkey sex??? monkey drug and alcohol fors sure. Little sex for sure.


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> Have you seen her??? She looks like a male every day a little more. Monkey sex??? monkey drug and alcohol fors sure. Little sex for sure.



As has been mentioned before yes he has won all his nominated awards this season but the offers take time to come in and be confirmed, the last award was last month so there are probably still plenty of negotiations going on, LDG was probably booked a while ago too and he probably has more in the pipeline it is just not public - but even so he has worked tirelessly over the last few years with movie, TB etc so if he decides to have time off and travel and have fun I certainly don't begrudge him that.

 I don't want to sound disrespectful either but how old are you? I am 43 and I certainly like a bloody good party and drink to say the least but it doesn't make me a teenager - I just like to have fun, I'm not dead .... tbh his and hers love of a good time is why I like them - maybe I am very similar in that way although I do have 2 children - it's doesn't mean everyone who likes to party is a druggy or loser etc as AC is constantly called. She is only 34 and I can tell you although I had 2 young kids at that age I certainly partied hard (probably harder than they do!) but it didn't make be a bad parent either just someone who loves to be social and have fun. 

And her looks ... well I think it is mean to constantly comment on how unattractive someone is - I personally think she is pretty - yes there are terrible pics of her but when you google her there are also gorgeous ones too and I can see why Alex would find her attractive - I can confirm that I look **** in most pics of me - none of us are perfect in every picture that's for sure - even Alex ....


----------



## waterlilies_

loujono said:


> As has been mentioned before yes he has won all his nominated awards this season but the offers take time to come in and be confirmed, the last award was last month so there are probably still plenty of negotiations going on, LDG was probably booked a while ago too and he probably has more in the pipeline it is just not public - but even so he has worked tirelessly over the last few years with movie, TB etc so if he decides to have time off and travel and have fun I certainly don't begrudge him that.
> 
> I don't want to sound disrespectful either but how old are you? I am 43 and I certainly like a bloody good party and drink to say the least but it doesn't make me a teenager - I just like to have fun, I'm not dead .... tbh his and hers love of a good time is why I like them - maybe I am very similar in that way although I do have 2 children - it's doesn't mean everyone who likes to party is a druggy or loser etc as AC is constantly called. She is only 34 and I can tell you although I had 2 young kids at that age I certainly partied hard (probably harder than they do!) but it didn't make be a bad parent either just someone who loves to be social and have fun.
> 
> And her looks ... well I think it is mean to constantly comment on how unattractive someone is - I personally think she is pretty - yes there are terrible pics of her but when you google her there are also gorgeous ones too and I can see why Alex would find her attractive - I can confirm that I look **** in most pics of me - none of us are perfect in every picture that's for sure - even Alex ....



I do not want to sound rude too actually. I'm not that way but it seems to me you all keep justify every single thing he does. I don't care and I should not have posted at all in here maybe.

New projects will arrive... and When???? The firs award was the Emmy in September and if is role in BLL (a good one I'm not saying the opposite but to me he was much more better as Monroe or in GK) was so celebrated (much time before the season awards) where are his new projects? He will always have small role in indies (maybe). Mute was a total fiasco and he was the lead. He was at her home in London (or with her  at a bday party as she posted on IG) instead of promoting his only movie as lead after Tarzan in cinemas in the Uk capital. He was not called to promote the movie this is absurd. All we have are 2 interviews taken last year in Paris (where probably he would appear over the weekend if she goes for the fashion week).

I know how it is to have a blast and have fun. I do it too though I'm even older than you. Once in a while is good and healthy. He parties a lot, he appears often wasted (also during awards and please don't tell me because he had to catch too many fligths when he had a month off between Sweden and Mauritius!!!!) and everytime is when she is back in his life. You don't see the excesses showing on his face and body and this is not my problem. Some persons (like @ellasam  here) see what I see so I'm not completely crazy in the end.

And I don't care if she is ugly or the most beautiful woman in the world. She is ugly as person (though I think she is less than average as look). I know people who have worked with her and I know what they think about her. Unkind, selfish, narcisistic (and we see clearly this), arrogant and talentless and yes addicted. She starves herself and she smokes a lot.

You are the company that you keep. And he keeps hanging with arrogant, narcisisitcs and rude persons.
I like him as actor, I  truly do but the man is really uspetting (he should have kept his mouth closed at least).


----------



## loujono

Just re-watched "living the dream" epi of BLL for about the millionth time ---- god I love that show and the scene where they are at the Dr's - Alex acts that so well - it's heartbreaking and frustrating all at the same time and then when he asks her to dance at home - **swoon - he played Perry so well and was so deserving of the awards. 

On another note, love the soundtrack to BLL so hats off to whomever worked that one!


----------



## loujono




----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> Just re-watched "living the dream" epi of BLL for about the millionth time ---- god I love that show and the scene where they are at the Dr's - Alex acts that so well - it's heartbreaking and frustrating all at the same time and then when he asks her to dance at home - **swoon - he played Perry so well and was so deserving of the awards.
> 
> On another note, love the soundtrack to BLL so hats off to whomever worked that one!



"On another note, love the soundtrack to BLL so hats off to whomever worked that one!"

Yessss!! I loved it too. It set the tone/mood for the whole show. The brain behind it was  Jean-Marc Vallée. I think it had a lot to do with the succsess of the series too. Here is an article about the music of BLL, an interview with the music supervisor. It explains a lot. 

VULTURE
March 16, 2017 9:00 am
*Big Little Lies’ Music Supervisor on Creating a ‘Push and Pull’ Soundtrack and Why Jean-Marc Vallée Is the Musical Jackson Pollock*
By Devon IvieShare

Tweet






Photo: HBO

HBO’s _Big Little Lies _has earned acclaim for its cast, its narrative, and even its real estate, but there’s still another signature component of the mini-series that deserves recognition: its music. Music supervisor Sue Jacobs and director Jean-Marc Vallée approached the soundtrack with the intent of starkly juxtaposing gorgeous, sunny Monterey Bay with the series’ dark narrative, which ultimately led to a hearty mix of soul and blues tunes. (Not to mention, _Big Little Lies_’ children having the most refined musical tastes in recent television history.) Last Thursday, Vulture spoke with Jacobs about how they shaped the show’s tense musical identity, why the soundtrack resonates with viewers, and the genius of Vallée.

*Walk me through your creative process with Jean-Marc Vallée.*
I like to say I’m the Ginger Rogers and Jean-Marc’s the Fred Astaire. The first time that we worked together was on _Wild, _and I didn’t know him at all. I had previously seen _Crazy, _and when I was done watching it, I couldn’t understand why he wanted me as a supervisor because I thought he was better at being me than me. He’s a director who really understands and knows what he wants in terms of music and the collaboration between music and film. When I worked with him for a while, I realized that our music tastes are so similar and we bounce off each other really well. We’re in the same pocket. He’ll pull up potential song selections and I’ll be like, _No, we can’t use that, I put that in _American Hustle_ and I put this in _Silver Linings Playbook_._

He goes in knowing that he doesn’t want a composer. He likes working with me in that way — throw me a bunch of this and I’ll throw you a bunch of that_._ He also knows when he needs an edge or something romantic, because he’s telling his story through music and controls it that way. It’s an incredible ton of work to work with him, but I love it and I feel really passionate supporting this vision. Just like how Jackson Pollock uses paint, Jean-Marc uses music. Before he starts shooting, he thinks which characters are going to be the device for the score. In _Big Little Lies, _which wasn’t in the book, that young girl always has an iPod. So that’s an example of how you’ll see that in a lot of his work. That’s what he uses, that’s his device for the score. It’s very unnerving for people. Some executives are like, _You gotta get a composer. _But he likes working this way and I love working this way, too.

*Wow. To say you two have a great working relationship is a understatement.*
We really have a good time. I learned when I started working with him that you’re always working with budgets and realities. For example, halfway through production I realized, _Oh my God, he’s got the intro to this really expensive Elvis Presley song, but we never actually get to the Elvis part. Whaaaat? _But then you learn it’s deeper than that. Jean-Marc started as a DJ, and I think you’re seeing an artist that combines these sensibilities. He always knew going into _Big Little Lies _that he didn’t want a composer. It’s funny — we’re going into this new series and all of these producers are having heart attacks. It’s like, _Just go look at his other work, it’s going to be fine, we’ll get there_.

*How would you define the show’s musical identity, and how did you two work together to create it?*
It’s all about tension, the whole push and pull of all of the music as a counterpoint. _Big Little Lies _is dark and has a very dark story at its core. Yet on the surface, it all looks so beautiful. The way that Jean-Marc moves the camera and the way that the music gets painted around is so much about using songs as a story. That’s why Chloe [the young girl] is always carrying an iPod. Jean-Marc knows from the script, _This is what I’m going to do. _Then it’s about supporting the cuts and supporting the story. It’s really using source as a score in a way that most people don’t do, and I think that’s why people are getting so excited by the music. We even got an offer for a soundtrack album, which you _never _get with a series. I’m the facilitator to somebody that is really masterful with how he uses the music, and that’s why people I believe are curious about it.

*Why else do you think the music resonates with viewers?*
It’s because they’re really connecting and feeling the songs so much more emotionally. They’re feeling it through the characters — in one of the scenes, Reese Witherspoon’s character flat-out says, “This is a such a beautiful song.” Suddenly, people hear these songs so differently. It’s rough! People are experiencing these songs through the characters. That’s what I think is going on. It’s that internal voice, right?

*I was impressed with the children’s sophisticated music tastes. How was it decided that they’d be into David Bowie, Leon Bridges, and Alabama Shakes?*
These characters are in there as a device, because that music isn’t in the book. That’s where you really have to think like, _Here’s a director that doesn’t want to use a composer. He wants to score all of his films with preexisting music. _So he creates all of these situations so he can score it. I think the only “baby” thing in there is the Otter Bay School song. Jean-Marc and I wrote the lyrics to that! It was the hardest thing ever. [_Laughs_.] We sat there toying around and realizing that children’s songs are _hard. _It took us about four or five days to come up with those lyrics. That’s the only kids’ song in the whole series. Everything else is really there as this device; Jean-Marc has already built in some way to get the score that he needs. He creates it so we can use these characters to score the show.

*I noticed a few musical motifs that specifically coincide with each woman. Did you always want to create an instrumental identity for each of the main characters?*
In a sense, yes. The character that Jean-Marc is clearest with is Jane. She has all of the trauma, and we really feel her trauma through the music that she listens to. We use Agnes Obel’s “September Song” several times throughout the series, that piano medley. That’s very much Reese’s heartbreak. We see that right at the beginning when she’s sitting at the piano and has a terrible fight with her older daughter, and then Chloe comes in and they start to play. Overall, it’s really about loss.

*Cold Little Heart**” is such a beautiful song for the opening title sequence. How did you pick it, and how does it set the tone for the series?*
That was a tough one, to be honest, because it was initially used in all of the marketing. So you think, _Do we want to use it again? _It was a song that Jean-Marc really related to. We looked at a lot of other ones and that one just jumped out: St. Paul and the Broken Bones. Leon Bridges. All of those colors are all very much the same. They thread throughout the whole series. We have these new soul singers that have incredibly beautiful voices, and they offer diversity. There are songs here that no one had ever heard of before, and then mixed together with Neil Young. You can’t beat it.

http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/big-little-lies-music-backstory.html


----------



## VEGASTAR

He had unfollowed her for a reason. Its fun to go back and remember all our speculations on why 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1031

After he announced he had an IG account, his IG account became very known and he even had to do some cleaning up because of it like deleting stuff. He knows his moves are being followed by his fans here. So while we thought he was trying to hide that he was with her, this action of following her again I guess also means something. Has he maybe decided not to hide it anymore because they are in a good place perhaps? Like Jooa said, you don"t need to follow someone to see their postings, especially if you are trying to keep your relationship secret. Either way i will admit that i don't like where this is going but its his life. Who am I to talk!


----------



## StarrLady

So, now the claim is that he is not really working hard. According to his costars and coworkers, he is very hardworking and dedicated to his craft. But we should believe someone who has never worked with him or even met him instead? His peers would not have voted for him to win all those acting awards if he was not hard working and professional.

He won 3 of those 4 awards just a month ago, but he's supposed to have tons of big projects lined up? It does not work that way. As I've already mentioned, it can take a year before projects have been proposed, negotiated, signed and announced. But why let the facts and reality get in the way.

It's not that we defend every thing he does. It's that some are here to attack every thing he does.


----------



## waterlilies_

VEGASTAR said:


> He had unfollowed her for a reason. Its fun to go back and remember all our speculations on why
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1031
> 
> After he announced he had an IG account, his IG account became very known and he even had to do some cleaning up because of it like deleting stuff. He knows his moves are being followed by his fans here. So while we thought he was trying to hide that he was with her, this action of following her again I guess also means something. Has he maybe decided not to hide it anymore because they are in a good place perhaps? Like Jooa said, you don"t need to follow someone to see their postings, especially if you are trying to keep your relationship secret. *Either way i will admit that i don't like where this is going but its his life*. Who am I to talk!



This is how I feels. Knowing he is free to do what he wants with his own life.


----------



## callan23

ellasam said:


> I agree with your opinion... sorry... the pics when they were supposedly broken up, he looks good. Back together , supposedly, he looks like crap. I think that’s what they have in common... alcohol and drugs, what a shame.


i agree. just my opinion. they do not seem to bring out the best in each other. in fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## VEGASTAR

All the comments above about alcohol & drugs reminded me of some comments I read on other forums. I read that her friends had posted a pic/vid of him lying on the floor passed out with drugs and other nasty equipment around him. But that they deleted it after. I don't want to believe this. So i want to ask you guys if you have ever seen this. Is there any truth to it? I did not follow her or her friends on IG before July 2017  so I have no idea. But I believe there are probably some members here who did. So if this was true someone here would know???


----------



## waterlilies_

callan23 said:


> i agree. just my opinion. they do not seem to bring out the best in each other. in fact, quite the opposite.



They both seems happier when apart, especially him actually who looks much better (just see the photos taken during holidays in Italy).


----------



## waterlilies_

VEGASTAR said:


> All the comments above about alcohol & drugs reminded me of some comments I read on other forums. *I read that her friends had posted a pic/vid of him lying on the floor passed out with drugs and other nasty equipment around him*. But that they deleted it after. I don't want to believe this. So i want to ask you guys if you have ever seen this. Is there any truth to it? I did not follow her or her friends on IG before July 2017  so I have no idea. But I believe there are probably some members here who did. So if this was true someone here would know???



This won't be a surprise for me I'm honest. 
This is not being against him at all. I've just got 2 good eyes and I see him really miserable later. And I can't forget that horrible photos and clip taken at her birthday (the one sat at the table with the cap, the one in his robe and bathsuit screaming and the clip at the fireworks). Again he was wasted in the Miami's photos and also when in Savannah he was looking very poor. She was always around.


----------



## StarrLady

This is sinking towards slander.

On another thread on this forum, an actor is being defended by his fans because he was accused of abusing a former girlfriend and even dragging her with a car. But Alex is being attacked instead, for doing nothing.


----------



## audiogirl

You know what I think. I think it's bizarre to sit around and complain about an actor you don't like. It can't be mentally healthy to constantly engage in that much negativity. Personally I have better things to do with my time than spend it on actors I don't like.


waterlilies_ said:


> Yes because he is working all day long like a sleeve. Sorry I do not think at all he is a great worker. And at the moment I do not think he is working his ass on this project.
> He is not tired. He looks wasted that’s different (of course just my opinion)


How the eff do you know how hard he is working? First off he does have a reputation for being dedicated and hard working. His costars have mentioned it often. Second he'd get thrown off projects if he didn't put in all the hours needed and work hard at it. And most projects have very long shooting days, especially for the lead characters. Here's an example: Michael Pitt was one of the leads on Boardwalk Empire. He was a popular character. But it turned out he had a drinking problem and was unreliable. So they killed him off, and then they had to rework their storylines, but that fixed their problem with him. Third you're just saying this to be hyper critical because you clearly hate him. But what's funny is how ridiculous an accusation it is. It reveals how little knowledge you have of filmmaking. Just like the idea that he should have all these new project announcements. Some projects take years to get green lit. He probably is considering several offers right now. The negotiations can take awhile.


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> This is sinking towards slander.
> 
> On another thread on this forum, an actor is being defended by his fans because he was accused of abusing a former girlfriend and even dragging her with a car. But Alex is being attacked instead, for doing nothing.


No no... on the contrary i am hoping to clear this bad rumor. I am hoping no one here has seen such a picture. Then I will fully believe it was just trash talk. Because I believe what read here because i believe we are mostly his true fans. But because she is back in the picture they are talking about her and how her friends exploit him.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> No no... on the contrary i am hoping to clear this bad rumor. I am hoping no one here has seen such a picture. Then I will fully believe it was just trash talk. Because I believe what read here because i believe we are mostly his true fans. But because she is back in the picture they are talking about her and how her friends exploit him.


I wasn't directing my comment at you, personally. I was directing it at the general direction that posts were going in.


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> I wasn't directing my comment at you, personally. I was directing it at the general direction that posts were going in.


Ok. Thanks


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t know about hard drugs specifically but my gut feeling is that he does weed and alcohol in the very least. He definitely likes to party. I think he’s slowed his partying down a little bit, and maybe Alexa is starting to also. Idk. Anyway, if anything I learned my gut’s usually right...


----------



## MooCowmoo

You know what, I've been around this thread for a long time....seen a lot of shiz go down....but lately.... the downright vitriol and bitterness is repugnant.....


----------



## aerohead21

I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...

One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.

Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.

And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> I don’t know about hard drugs specifically but my gut feeling is that he does weed and alcohol in the very least. He definitely likes to party. I think he’s slowed his partying down a little bit, and maybe Alexa is starting to also. Idk. Anyway, if anything I learned my gut’s usually right...


I wasn't asking if he did drugs. If anything he could be just sleeping and people might plant those on you as a prank.  I was wondering if such a picture existed. If her friends ever posted such a picture. That would say more about the friends rather than Alex. He and Gustaf and their father have openly stated in interviews about that subject. I am more interested in her friends actions, if such rumour is true.


----------



## aerohead21

Ok @MooCowmoo I agree. I come here for distraction from every day life and I really need the distraction. Link us up with some nice pictures and fluffy articles! Happy Alex stuff


----------



## aerohead21

Idk about a picture of it. Idk if most people count weed in their list of actual drugs. I’m a Kansas girl. It’s dry country out here so we say weed with a whisper and a wink. The first time I ever even knew about it was in a college dorm room. Thought it was somebody’s trash or a stink bomb. Other people don’t see a problem with it. So when I say it in a public forum like this, I try not to classify it with like cocaine or other stuff. Plus he’s mentioned his dad pot smoking. Alexa’s mentioned pot smoking. Idk...doesn’t seem like something he sees as particularly scandalous.


----------



## MooCowmoo

aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.



Sweetie, I will be thinking of you.  Being a mum myself, when my boy went through a couple of surgeries years ago I was beside myself.  Sending you a big hug and some strength [emoji173]️xx


----------



## betheunicorn

aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.


I feel for you more than you know.


----------



## audiogirl

StarrLady said:


> This is sinking towards slander.
> 
> On another thread on this forum, an actor is being defended by his fans because he was accused of abusing a former girlfriend and even dragging her with a car. But Alex is being attacked instead, for doing nothing.


Those car accusations were backed up by photos and medical bills. And ended up in a restraining order filed against Fassbender that was eventually removed and the accusation was dropped. And yes Alex has no such issues.


VEGASTAR said:


> No no... on the contrary i am hoping to clear this bad rumor. I am hoping no one here has seen such a picture. Then I will fully believe it was just trash talk. Because I believe what read here because i believe we are mostly his true fans. But because she is back in the picture they are talking about her and how her friends exploit him.


Not everyone here is a fan or tells the truth. There are a few who will say whatever nasty thing comes to mind. They use the excuse that this is a gossip thread so then they just spew nastiness. He used to party more, but actually he hasn't been like that for a while. There has never been a picture of him surrounded by drug paraphernalia. He has never used drugs. That's just another one of those lies that people like to throw around. There was a vid of him very drunk when he shot Beyond the Pole in 2009.

Never believe any claim of bad behavior backed up by a supposedly deleted pic.


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.


I am very sorry to hear this. I hope he will heal soon...


----------



## aerohead21

Like, how do you explain to someone that your toddler falls down too much? Or that even though he’s teething he’s fussier than normal? Or that he’s shaking and yes it is cold outside, but that not it? Especially when most of the outward symptoms are explainable or aren’t obvious? He’s developing normally. He’s growing just fine for his height and weight. Just something was bugging the hell out of me. And I couldn’t put my finger on it. And he’s my 4th kid so it’s not like I don’t know what normal looks like or how to tell if my kid is cold in winter and needs warmer clothes....you know!!??

Anyway, anybody? Please? Bomb this thread with happy Alex stuff!! A dancing meme, maybe?


----------



## aerohead21

It won’t let me upload from my phone.


----------



## waterlilies_

aerohead21 said:


> Like, how do you explain to someone that your toddler falls down too much? Or that even though he’s teething he’s fussier than normal? Or that he’s shaking and yes it is cold outside, but that not it? Especially when most of the outward symptoms are explainable or aren’t obvious? He’s developing normally. He’s growing just fine for his height and weight. Just something was bugging the hell out of me. And I couldn’t put my finger on it. And he’s my 4th kid so it’s not like I don’t know what normal looks like or how to tell if my kid is cold in winter and needs warmer clothes....you know!!??
> 
> Anyway, anybody? Please? Bomb this thread with happy Alex stuff!! A dancing meme, maybe?



Really sorry about your baby boy. Hope he will be ok.


----------



## aerohead21

This whole #metoo...man...it’s about time jerks like that other actor (and I’m not taking the time to figure out who it is) he just needs his ASS kicked.

Celebitchy has an article on Alex’s Elle UK article. I can’t link it or I would. But she likes how Alex isn’t one of “those” guys. You know...the ones who say they are all for feminism after assualting someone physically or sexually.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> Ok. Thanks


My advice: don't believe a lot of stuff you read on a certain other forum. One person just has to post "something", and it gets repeated and once it gets repeated, some of them start believing it's true.


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> Like, how do you explain to someone that your toddler falls down too much? Or that even though he’s teething he’s fussier than normal? Or that he’s shaking and yes it is cold outside, but that not it? Especially when most of the outward symptoms are explainable or aren’t obvious? He’s developing normally. He’s growing just fine for his height and weight. Just something was bugging the hell out of me. And I couldn’t put my finger on it. And he’s my 4th kid so it’s not like I don’t know what normal looks like or how to tell if my kid is cold in winter and needs warmer clothes....you know!!??
> 
> Anyway, anybody? Please? Bomb this thread with happy Alex stuff!! A dancing meme, maybe?



Ok dear. Not everyone gets my humour but I'll try to make you laugh and bomb 

*         "I MISS DADA"     *

I miss Dada being in the scene with Alex. If Alex was single Dada would have come to London and they would have rented an apartment just like they did in Spain 2017. Alex would have more posts on his IG. Maybe this time Dada might pee into the Thames instead if a wall like in Spain. They would go pub hunting on weekends etc... ohhh so fun for us.... 




I have to admit those photos of him in Italy are the best and are the most sexy ever


----------



## audiogirl

aerohead21 said:


> Like, how do you explain to someone that your toddler falls down too much? Or that even though he’s teething he’s fussier than normal? Or that he’s shaking and yes it is cold outside, but that not it? Especially when most of the outward symptoms are explainable or aren’t obvious? He’s developing normally. He’s growing just fine for his height and weight. Just something was bugging the hell out of me. And I couldn’t put my finger on it. And he’s my 4th kid so it’s not like I don’t know what normal looks like or how to tell if my kid is cold in winter and needs warmer clothes....you know!!??
> 
> Anyway, anybody? Please? Bomb this thread with happy Alex stuff!! A dancing meme, maybe?


I'm so sorry for you. My daughter had a very severe childhood illness that took me fighting with the doctors to get it finally taken seriously. 

Freespirit has discussed her son's health challenges in this thread.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> *You know what I think. I think it's bizarre to sit around and complain about an actor you don't like. It can't be mentally healthy to constantly engage in that much negativity. Personally I have better things to do with my time than spend it on actors I don't like.*
> 
> How the eff do you know how hard he is working? First off he does have a reputation for being dedicated and hard working. His costars have mentioned it often. Second he'd get thrown off projects if he didn't put in all the hours needed and work hard at it. And most projects have very long shooting days, especially for the lead characters. Here's an example: Michael Pitt was one of the leads on Boardwalk Empire. He was a popular character. But it turned out he had a drinking problem and was unreliable. So they killed him off, and then they had to rework their storylines, but that fixed their problem with him. Third you're just saying this to be hyper critical because you clearly hate him. But what's funny is how ridiculous an accusation it is. It reveals how little knowledge you have of filmmaking. Just like the idea that he should have all these new project announcements. Some projects take years to get green lit. He probably is considering several offers right now. The negotiations can take awhile.



(checks list again) 
Some people are here because they feed off being hateful, apparently that's where this person gets their energy from. This person has exhibited no intention to actually engage, so why bother trying.




MooCowmoo said:


> *You know what, I've been around this thread for a long time....seen a lot of shiz go down....but lately.... the downright vitriol and bitterness is repugnant.....*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983222



It's as bad as it's been for awhile, and yes, I think Alexa being back in the picture for the last two months is a major driver of it.




aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> *One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. A*nd my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.



(((((((((((internet hugs))))))))))


----------



## MooCowmoo

@VEGASTAR I was literally about to post that pic!  [emoji38]

Here's one from CBLA....


----------



## aerohead21

@VEGASTAR OMG HOTNESS geez Louise, I forgot about that picture. Can I make that my wallpaper? I’m sure my husband won’t mind.


----------



## aerohead21

Holy SHIZNIT! The cut of his abs....is that a real shirt or did they add the words on it  cuz yes I’ll watch any nude scene he wants to do


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> *         "I MISS DADA"     *
> 
> I miss Dada being in the scene with Alex. If Alex was single Dada would have come to London and they would have rented an apartment just like they did in Spain 2017. Alex would have more posts on his IG. Maybe this time Dada might pee into the Thames instead if a wall like in Spain. They would go pub hunting on weekends etc... ohhh so fun for us....
> 
> I have to admit those photos of him in Italy are the best and are the most sexy ever


As for Dada, I don't know if you noticed but he is listed in the credits of 'Mute' as Alex's personal assistant


----------



## aerohead21

Here’s my thing on the Alexa issue. I don’t find her as bad as KB in regards to the paparazzi and social media crap. I find her worse than KB on the partying stuff. However, when Alex decides to settle down, he will party less and he will STILL not want to be plastered all over the internet by his SO, so overall I find Alexa less annoying. But, I still find fault so it’s slightly annoying. However, Alexa isn’t me so of course she isn’t perfect for Alex


----------



## aerohead21

Yay DADA!! You’re official!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> @VEGASTAR OMG HOTNESS geez Louise, I forgot about that picture. Can I make that my wallpaper? I’m sure my husband won’t mind.



Ohhh yess. We must not ever forget about these


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> Holy SHIZNIT! The cut of his abs....is that a real shirt or did they add the words on it  cuz yes I’ll watch any nude scene he wants to do



The shirt's real, the words aren't (there weren't any words on the shirt anyway), CBLA is well known for her photoshopping ability.



jooa said:


> As for Dada, I don't know if you noticed but he is listed in the credits of 'Mute' as Alex's personal assistant



Saw that.


----------



## aerohead21

Man...ok so Tarzan, cuz I mean that role was more for glory than acting chops...his British accent is SOOO bad in my opinion, but his ability to emulate animal characteristics was not only good, but it was HAWT. The chemistry he had with Margot Robbie there was really good. No WONDER girls swoon. Can you imagine if he looked at you like an animal? Guuurl...


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.


So sorry to hear this.... I believe in prayer...... I will add your son and family to my prayer list.


----------



## aerohead21

I’m gonna rub some aloe on those fine shoulders you got there Mr. Skarsgård. Mm-hmm...rub em good.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> As for Dada, I don't know if you noticed but he is listed in the credits of 'Mute' as Alex's personal assistant


Yes Dada


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> All the comments above about alcohol & drugs reminded me of some comments I read on other forums. I read that her friends had posted a pic/vid of him lying on the floor passed out with drugs and other nasty equipment around him. But that they deleted it after. I don't want to believe this. So i want to ask you guys if you have ever seen this. Is there any truth to it? I did not follow her or her friends on IG before July 2017  so I have no idea. But I believe there are probably some members here who did. So if this was true someone here would know???


I never saw this, I think he’s into pot and alcohol. But I wouldn’t put it past her friends to do something stupid like that thinking it’s funny. That’s sick, if they did that, that can ruin his career.


----------



## aerohead21

*looks around* *sees it’s quiet in Skarslandia* I’ll even lick that third nipple if you like it  bahhhaaa I wouldn’t really. Something about sucking nipples is gross to me personally but hey, whatever Mr. Skarsgård wants, Mr. Skarsgård gets. Amiright?


----------



## aerohead21

That’s my gut feeling. She and her crew might dabble in some other stuff and being a successful actor, he’s more than likely been exposed to it at some point or another. Not that he does anything, just that he’s not as shocked and awed by it’s existence in his world.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> I do not want to sound rude too actually. I'm not that way but it seems to me you all keep justify every single thing he does. I don't care and I should not have posted at all in here maybe.
> 
> New projects will arrive... and When???? The firs award was the Emmy in September and if is role in BLL (a good one I'm not saying the opposite but to me he was much more better as Monroe or in GK) was so celebrated (much time before the season awards) where are his new projects? He will always have small role in indies (maybe). Mute was a total fiasco and he was the lead. He was at her home in London (or with her  at a bday party as she posted on IG) instead of promoting his only movie as lead after Tarzan in cinemas in the Uk capital. He was not called to promote the movie this is absurd. All we have are 2 interviews taken last year in Paris (where probably he would appear over the weekend if she goes for the fashion week).
> 
> I know how it is to have a blast and have fun. I do it too though I'm even older than you. Once in a while is good and healthy. He parties a lot, he appears often wasted (also during awards and please don't tell me because he had to catch too many fligths when he had a month off between Sweden and Mauritius!!!!) and everytime is when she is back in his life. You don't see the excesses showing on his face and body and this is not my problem. Some persons (like @ellasam  here) see what I see so I'm not completely crazy in the end.
> 
> And I don't care if she is ugly or the most beautiful woman in the world. She is ugly as person (though I think she is less than average as look). I know people who have worked with her and I know what they think about her. Unkind, selfish, narcisistic (and we see clearly this), arrogant and talentless and yes addicted. She starves herself and she smokes a lot.
> 
> You are the company that you keep. And he keeps hanging with arrogant, narcisisitcs and rude persons.
> I like him as actor, I  truly do but the man is really uspetting (he should have kept his mouth closed at least).


I agree, and I’m young !! I think he’s a great actor. But we’ve all seen great actors whose personal lives went into the toilet along with their careers. I also met some one who has worked with her and they said she was a disaster. The word that keeps getting thrown around is narcissist. A toddler can tell she’s narcissistic. I’ve been told since I was a teenager your known by the company you keep. Again, I think he is a great actor, just don’t want to see that derailed by being stupid in his personal life. I could go on and on, but I won’t. Don’t hate....... just my opinion


----------



## aerohead21

To some degree, when you have to self-promote for a living, you have to be narcissistic. Maybe not clinically so, but no one’s going to toot your horn for you. You have to hustle and act like God’s gift to keep ahead of everyone else in the game who’s self-promoting. So anyway, I can’t disagree about her being narcissistic, but maybe it’s more than a personality flaw? Maybe it’s a business tactic?

In which case, fundamentally, not necessarily clinically, Alex too might have some characteristics of being narcissistic. Otherwise, some other hot, young actor will come and take his place.


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> To some degree, when you have to self-promote for a living, you have to be narcissistic. Maybe not clinically so, but no one’s going to toot your horn for you. You have to hustle and act like God’s gift to keep ahead of everyone else in the game who’s self-promoting. So anyway, I can’t disagree about her being narcissistic, but maybe it’s more than a personality flaw? Maybe it’s a business tactic?
> 
> In which case, fundamentally, not necessarily clinically, Alex too might have some characteristics of being narcissistic. Otherwise, some other hot, young actor will come and take his place.


All actors are narcissistic to a degree, they have to be, I agree. I think people have a problem with her degree of narcissism , taken to a whole other level. To many people that have worked with her have the same stories, and their not positive.


----------



## gneerowblack

jooa said:


> As for Dada, I don't know if you noticed but he is listed in the credits of 'Mute' as Alex's personal assistant



Dada and Alexander lived together?


----------



## gneerowblack

VEGASTAR said:


> Ok dear. Not everyone gets my humour but I'll try to make you laugh and bomb
> 
> *         "I MISS DADA"     *
> 
> I miss Dada being in the scene with Alex. If Alex was single Dada would have come to London and they would have rented an apartment just like they did in Spain 2017. Alex would have more posts on his IG. Maybe this time Dada might pee into the Thames instead if a wall like in Spain. They would go pub hunting on weekends etc... ohhh so fun for us....
> 
> View attachment 3983241
> 
> 
> I have to admit those photos of him in Italy are the best and are the most sexy ever




DADA AND ALEXANDER LIVED TOGETHER? IN SPAIN?


----------



## audiogirl

aerohead21 said:


> To some degree, when you have to self-promote for a living, you have to be narcissistic. Maybe not clinically so, but no one’s going to toot your horn for you. You have to hustle and act like God’s gift to keep ahead of everyone else in the game who’s self-promoting. So anyway, I can’t disagree about her being narcissistic, but maybe it’s more than a personality flaw? Maybe it’s a business tactic?
> 
> In which case, fundamentally, not necessarily clinically, Alex too might have some characteristics of being narcissistic. Otherwise, some other hot, young actor will come and take his place.


Except that everyone who knows him and have worked with him say he is very humble and down to earth. He's very selective about his roles, and based on his role selection doesn't seem worried about being the hot young thing. He just wants interesting scripts, good directors, and challenging roles.


----------



## ellasam

SpanishRose said:


> Skarsgard doesn't look a day over 25.


This was meant to be sarcastic......right????


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> I agree, and I’m young !! I think he’s a great actor. But we’ve all seen great actors whose personal lives went into the toilet along with their careers. I also met some one who has worked with her and they said she was a disaster. The word that keeps getting thrown around is narcissist. A toddler can tell she’s narcissistic. I’ve been told since I was a teenager your known by the company you keep. Again, I think he is a great actor, just don’t want to see that derailed by being stupid in his personal life. I could go on and on, but I won’t. Don’t hate....... just my opinion



Mine too. At least we are in two


----------



## BagBerry13

aerohead21 said:


> To some degree, when you have to self-promote for a living, you have to be narcissistic. Maybe not clinically so, but no one’s going to toot your horn for you. You have to hustle and act like God’s gift to keep ahead of everyone else in the game who’s self-promoting. So anyway, I can’t disagree about her being narcissistic, but maybe it’s more than a personality flaw? Maybe it’s a business tactic?
> 
> In which case, fundamentally, not necessarily clinically, *Alex too might have some characteristics of being narcissistic. *Otherwise, some other hot, young actor will come and take his place.


All actors are narcissistic and that doesn't necessarily have anything to do with looks. It's in the job description. How can you play a character that is not your own without reflecting about yourself and the emotions needed to play that other character? You need a certain emotional intelligence for this and that's why it's always interesting to talk to them about such issues (I know I started fangirling on clients for their level of emotional intelligence). This is the best kind of narcissism.
BUT you wouldn't believe how many times a day I talk to actors who want to know how much it pays instead of reading a script first or want to know which first class hotel they're staying at and if their "special" diet has been considered instead of preparing for the role. Those are the worst kinds who only think "me, me, me, me."
It's a thin line to balance and most actors can't handle it. Only more experienced ones who have been around the block a few times and those with the right people around them. I'd say currently Alex doesn't have the right people around him.


----------



## ellasam

SpanishRose said:


> Nope. I was surprised when i found out he was 41. No im being honest.


Ok..... I think he looks young , but a little over 25!!! Men age so much better than us ladies..... that sucks!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

SpanishRose said:


> Yes, this is true.



You must be looking at his older pics from his younger days. Here is a pic from today lol  He is 102 and still looking hot 

_"I decided to delete the photo because I could't remember the source."_

JUST KIDDING... LOL... JUST A JOKE...  this picture was photoshoped by someone at the time he was bald... they must have been mad at him for cutting his hair like this


----------



## VEGASTAR

SpanishRose said:


> He's sexy and sweet. Not a mean bone in his body.


Sexy and sweet indeed


----------



## waterlilies_

BagBerry13 said:


> ....
> Only more experienced ones who have been around the block a few times and those with the right people around them. I'd say currently Alex doesn't have the right people around him.



@BagBerry13 Have you ever worked wifh him? And what do you mean about he is not having the right people around?


----------



## BagBerry13

waterlilies_ said:


> Have you ever worked wifh him? And what do you mean about he is not having the right people around?


Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
Do I really need to spell it out? I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.


SpanishRose said:


> He's worked with Kidman...i doubt he's suffering. He has a healthy career.


I wasn't talking about co-stars. Those are the ones he spends the least amount of time with in a year.


----------



## ellasam

BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
> Do I really need to spell it out? I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.
> 
> I wasn't talking about co-stars. Those are the ones he spends the least amount of time with in a year.


Yes spell it out!!! I don’t any one who has worked with him, but you do, but I do know some one who has worked with her. Why are people jumping all over other people for their opinion, even if it’s negative it’s their opinion . We’re all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
> Do I really need to spell it out? I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.
> 
> I wasn't talking about co-stars. Those are the ones he spends the least amount of time with in a year.





BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
> Do I really need to spell it out? I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.
> 
> I wasn't talking about co-stars. Those are the ones he spends the least amount of time with in a year.



Yess please do tell us. All we can do is speculate. It's not everyday we get a chance to hear real comments from people who actually know him. Please tell us what you can.


----------



## VEGASTAR

SpanishRose said:


> Mm hm gurl. And you thought it was me.


What??? I couldn't understand your comment!


----------



## waterlilies_

BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
> Do I really need to spell it out? I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.
> .



Please spell out as @ellasam wrote.
Tell us about what people working on Mute said about him. 
And I have negative opinions about her and I’m not ashamed about it because I can see since he met her he is going down that rabbit hole.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> Please spell out as @ellasam wrote.
> Tell us about what people working on Mute said about him.
> And I have negative opinions about her and I’m not ashamed about it because I can see since he met her he is going down that rabbit hole.


I think he’s there, down the rabbit hole , I mean.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> I think he’s there, down the rabbit hole , I mean.



Yes he is  and I’m afraid he has not yet touched the end of it.


----------



## StarrLady

aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.


I just read this and I am very sorry for you and your baby son. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> They both seems happier when apart, especially him actually who looks much better (just see the photos taken during holidays in Italy).


I think we'd all look great, happy and healthy if we were on holiday in Italy with a suntan


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> You know what I think. I think it's bizarre to sit around and complain about an actor you don't like. It can't be mentally healthy to constantly engage in that much negativity. Personally I have better things to do with my time than spend it on actors I don't like.
> 
> How the eff do you know how hard he is working? First off he does have a reputation for being dedicated and hard working. His costars have mentioned it often. Second he'd get thrown off projects if he didn't put in all the hours needed and work hard at it. And most projects have very long shooting days, especially for the lead characters. Here's an example: Michael Pitt was one of the leads on Boardwalk Empire. He was a popular character. But it turned out he had a drinking problem and was unreliable. So they killed him off, and then they had to rework their storylines, but that fixed their problem with him. Third you're just saying this to be hyper critical because you clearly hate him. But what's funny is how ridiculous an accusation it is. It reveals how little knowledge you have of filmmaking. Just like the idea that he should have all these new project announcements. Some projects take years to get green lit. He probably is considering several offers right now. The negotiations can take awhile.


what audiogirl said


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> I say that because, and sorry to hijack the thread but I need hot Alex to distract me, not party Alex...
> 
> One of my twins, the 1 year olds, we learned yesterday he has a congenital defect of his brain and skull. And my mommy gut told me to push it. We had a pediatrician argue with me and I said, no something is wrong. Oh he’s a toddler. Oh he’s teething. Oh it’s cold outside. No, I’m telling you something. Is. Wrong. With. My. Baby.
> 
> Second opinion, that doctor ran an MRI. Found the defect. They are referring us to a neurosurgeon that we see tomorrow...probably brain surgery on my little 1 year old boy. My sweet lovely baby boy.
> 
> And my mommy heart is broken because basically, the cause of all the problems is that his little brain is being crushed by his skull because the skull isn’t growing right.


sending you and your little ones a lot of positive thoughts and prayers


----------



## aerohead21

Oh come on guys. You know he’s hiding out in my tiny townhouse in Kansas playing with me, my four kids, and totally not jealous husband. Sorry! I didn’t mean to make him so tired!! I’ll just send him back to Alexa for you all  or work...you know...whatever floats your boats 

But those V cut abs guys...I mean...can we get back to that because outside of looking at him use his Skarsbrow on us what else matters?


----------



## aerohead21

Or just photoshop our pictures over Alexa’s face. Can we do that? That sounds fun.


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Idk about a picture of it. Idk if most people count weed in their list of actual drugs. I’m a Kansas girl. It’s dry country out here so we say weed with a whisper and a wink. The first time I ever even knew about it was in a college dorm room. Thought it was somebody’s trash or a stink bomb. Other people don’t see a problem with it. So when I say it in a public forum like this, I try not to classify it with like cocaine or other stuff. Plus he’s mentioned his dad pot smoking. Alexa’s mentioned pot smoking. Idk...doesn’t seem like something he sees as particularly scandalous.


Agree, pot these days is classed as a lesser drug than cocaine, speed or ecstasy - I'd say being from liberal Sweden and his upbringing of course Alex would have done something if not all in his past but that does not mean he is some drug addicted loser dude - he wouldn't be able to sustain his career and win the awards if that was the case - yes cocaine use can be rife in hollywood and there are many functioning addicts in all walks of life but seriously clutching at straws now to find something negative about him. Because someone has bags under their eyes and looks tired does not mean they are a drug user, we all take bad photos. I agree with aerohead the energy wasted on the bad vibes for him is amazing .....


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> Those car accusations were backed up by photos and medical bills. And ended up in a restraining order filed against Fassbender that was eventually removed and the accusation was dropped. And yes Alex has no such issues.
> Not everyone here is a fan or tells the truth. There are a few who will say whatever nasty thing comes to mind. They use the excuse that this is a gossip thread so then they just spew nastiness. He used to party more, but actually he hasn't been like that for a while. There has never been a picture of him surrounded by drug paraphernalia. He has never used drugs. That's just another one of those lies that people like to throw around. There was a vid of him very drunk when he shot Beyond the Pole in 2009.
> 
> Never believe any claim of bad behavior backed up by a supposedly deleted pic.


and there are certainly a few dodgy drunk videos of me flying around for sure so that's nothing out of the ordinary (I love that video)  - I actually think that video shows just how fun he can be and if we met at a party I reckon we'd be a couple of the last people standing


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Like, how do you explain to someone that your toddler falls down too much? Or that even though he’s teething he’s fussier than normal? Or that he’s shaking and yes it is cold outside, but that not it? Especially when most of the outward symptoms are explainable or aren’t obvious? He’s developing normally. He’s growing just fine for his height and weight. Just something was bugging the hell out of me. And I couldn’t put my finger on it. And he’s my 4th kid so it’s not like I don’t know what normal looks like or how to tell if my kid is cold in winter and needs warmer clothes....you know!!??
> 
> Anyway, anybody? Please? Bomb this thread with happy Alex stuff!! A dancing meme, maybe?


Mum's intuition, never doubt it xxx


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Ok dear. Not everyone gets my humour but I'll try to make you laugh and bomb
> 
> *         "I MISS DADA"     *
> 
> I miss Dada being in the scene with Alex. If Alex was single Dada would have come to London and they would have rented an apartment just like they did in Spain 2017. Alex would have more posts on his IG. Maybe this time Dada might pee into the Thames instead if a wall like in Spain. They would go pub hunting on weekends etc... ohhh so fun for us....
> 
> View attachment 3983241
> 
> 
> I have to admit those photos of him in Italy are the best and are the most sexy ever


hose me down - love these shots


----------



## aerohead21

Well, Alex has carried major luggage under his eyes since he was little! Forget aging which has done nothing for that. Plus with fairer skin he looks more bluish under his eye just because it’s a thinner spot of skin. I think he naturally looks tired to some degree just like I do. Only I’m actually tired.

Doesn’t mean he doesn’t party or work long hours...maybe even both. You don’t even have to be a drinker to wake up the morning after a late night looking like death warmed over. Prior to his current beauty regimen, if you look at older pics, you can see his skin looked more like what average, every day people have. Only lately can you tell he really puts some care into it like the rich folks do. Who knows, maybe he doesn’t get a facial every day and that’s why some days he looks like someone kept him up all night.


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> Man...ok so Tarzan, cuz I mean that role was more for glory than acting chops...his British accent is SOOO bad in my opinion, but his ability to emulate animal characteristics was not only good, but it was HAWT. The chemistry he had with Margot Robbie there was really good. No WONDER girls swoon. Can you imagine if he looked at you like an animal? Guuurl...


agree the accent blah - but everything else - I love watching videos of the together - their chemistry is fantastic - they seem to have such a laugh and the way he looks at her


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes Dada



now that would've been a good wrap party to be at - look at Justin's arms


----------



## loujono

Just a few to get us through the day .....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gneerowblack said:


> DADA AND ALEXANDER LIVED TOGETHER? IN SPAIN?



Dada and Alex and Ellen Page were secretly married in early fall 2013. They've lived happily in polyandry/polygamy/whatever ever since, even more since Ellen married Emma Portner earlier this year. They also have quadruplets.
Please try and keep up.



BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
> Do I really need to spell it out? *I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa *but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.
> 
> I wasn't talking about co-stars. Those are the ones he spends the least amount of time with in a year.



So you're posting this from an alternative universe/timeline of a tPF thread on ASkars, correct? Because otherwise this claim seems rather implausible here.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Dada and Alex and Ellen Page were secretly married in early fall 2013. They've lived happily in polyandry/polygamy/whatever ever since, even more since Ellen married Emma Portner earlier this year. They also have quadruplets.
> Please try and keep up.



You forgot the fact that 'he' is secretly a woman and that she is in fact the mother of those quads.....she is very understated in her womanhood....here she is grabbing a simple coffee with the other slummy mummy's...


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> now that would've been a good wrap party to be at - look at Justin's arms


Does anybody know  who all the other people are in this photo, besides Alex, Dada, Justin, Paul ?


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> Just a few to get us through the day .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983664
> View attachment 3983665
> View attachment 3983667
> View attachment 3983668
> View attachment 3983668
> View attachment 3983666



Ohhhh yes Loujono excellent choices. 

Here are two more for the road;

1) MY FAVOURITE OF HIM WITH CLOTHES ON   ALL HE HAS TO DO IS JUST STAND THERE. 




2) MY FAVOURITE SMILE PICTURE


----------



## Julia_W

Vegastar,  you’re #1 is mine, too.  I love that picture.  How can anybody look that good just standing on the corner on the way back from the gym


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Does anybody know  who all the other people are in this photo, besides Alex, Dada, Justin, Paul ?



I know that the woman in front of Alex and next to Justin is 'Leah Mizrahi'. She is also in the comments of the picture I posted. She was part of the crew in The Legend of Tarzan, an assistant in casting i believe. She was also another personal assistant of Alex in Mute!! I am guessing she is also a friend of Alex? The others, I don't know....


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Vegastar,  you’re #1 is mine, too.  I love that picture.  How can anybody look that good just standing on the corner on the way back from the gym



Exactly. No body else can look that good/hot just standing there. That picture is just amazing... 

Even the chippendales couldn't compete with Alex's "just standing" posture, with their 'dancing & stripping' in terms of sexiness lol 

I wish I knew what music he was listening to that day with the earphones. He sure had some vibe going on


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I know that the woman in front of Alex and next to Justin is 'Leah Mizrahi'. She is also in the comments of the picture I posted. She was part of the crew in The Legend of Tarzan, an assistant in casting i believe. She was also another personal assistant of Alex in Mute!! I am guessing she is also a friend of Alex? The others, I don't know....


Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohhhh yes Loujono excellent choices.
> 
> Here are two more for the road;
> 
> 1) MY FAVOURITE OF HIM WITH CLOTHES ON   ALL HE HAS TO DO IS JUST STAND THERE.
> 
> View attachment 3983749
> 
> 
> 2) MY FAVOURITE SMILE PICTURE
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983753


----------



## betheunicorn

BagBerry13 said:


> Nope, but I do know people who have worked with him on Mute.
> Do I really need to spell it out? I know we're not supposed to have any negative opinions about Alexa but she's not right for what he wants out of his career and she doesn't bring out the best qualities in him.
> 
> I wasn't talking about co-stars. Those are the ones he spends the least amount of time with in a year.


I think your post is the closest one home. 
I think he underestimates himself with his choices outside work because he's terrified of not settling (It's all over his face. He cannot hide it. I love this about him. His face is so honest. Anyone can see when he is glowing and when he is not - it is his gift and curse at the same time). And it will ultimately hit his career, if not already. 
So he strikes me as two things: either doing it on purpose (and that has certain psychological roots which he has to address - as we all do, to get somewhere in life), or not having confidence in his steps, which is such a shame, because he is an amazing actor, and seems to be (no one really knows) a remarkable human being. 
Either way, he follows Sisyphus steps, which is terrifying to me, because he instinctively seems to know what's wrong. It is a shame because the man who (always in my view, instinct and opinion) is actually so eclectic with his choices, doesn't "get around" much and doesn't take advantage of his looks romantically (which makes him such a rare person) ultimately ends up compromising, while he deserves the world. 
Most people like their "boxes" closed. They want to see "the fairytale" realizing before their eyes with what seems to be the closest "fit". Well, not everything works out in "boxes". Most people just want to finally fangirl the "dream" of a family coming true. With whatever the cost. The cost only hits the two persons involved in the "dream", anyway. No one else. And their kids. Unless he can turn it around. Still, it shouldn't have to be so much work. Who has the energy for such a turn-around?


----------



## betheunicorn

It's like he has repeatedly said, he is "drawn to danger", again.


----------



## waterlilies_

betheunicorn said:


> I think your post is the closest one home.
> .....
> Most people just want to finally fangirl the "dream" of a family coming true. With whatever the cost. The cost only hits the two persons involved in the "dream", anyway. No one else. And their kids. Unless he can turn it around. Still, it shouldn't have to be so much work. Who has the energy for such a turn-around?



For what I see these are 2 sad persons in the end. I'd like him to be happy for real but I'm seeing him falling bad in the rabbit hole. And any new photo shows this to me and it breaks my heart.

Many here think I'm not a fan but I am since day one. But I'm also a realistic person and I see his face now.

@BagBerry13 please can you tell us more about what you meant yesterday? Spell out please.


----------



## loujono

OK here's something a little different ...... lets play the game of "what role would you love Alex to play" whether it has been played by someone else already or just something you would like to see in film (maybe from a book) - I don't have my answer yet - still thinking ..... I think there are many roles he would suit - I don't he's a blockbuster action kinda guy though - as mentioned earlier Tarzan was great eye candy and chemistry between him and Margot but that's all - oh and I loved the soundtrack too! And he already kicked Edward Cullen's ass in the vampire entrance on TB with Ginger!


----------



## SWlife

I’d love to see him play a comedic role, along the lines of the pure silliness Jim Carey is known for.


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> OK here's something a little different ...... lets play the game of "what role would you love Alex to play" whether it has been played by someone else already or just something you would like to see in film (maybe from a book) - I don't have my answer yet - still thinking ..... I think there are many roles he would suit - I don't he's a blockbuster action kinda guy though - as mentioned earlier Tarzan was great eye candy and chemistry between him and Margot but that's all - oh and I loved the soundtrack too! And he already kicked Edward Cullen's ass in the vampire entrance on TB with Ginger!


Good idea, Loujono.
I thought he was great as Tarzan. Many critics admitted that he did a very good job with some even saying he was the best thing about the movie. The critics who had issues with the film, complained more about the fact that Tarzan was a "white saviour", which meant that some had issues with the Tarzan premise.  But, Alex played his part well and he had great chemistry with Margot Robbie. So, I think he could easily do another blockbuster type movie. I would love for him to get cast as James Bond. I know that the producers really prefer a British actor. But I think Alex would be perfect because he has the physical stature and looks, and I think he could play the character's steely persona with dry wit, really well. If not Bond, then I would still really like him to play a CIA operative or spy.


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Good idea, Loujono.
> I thought he was great as Tarzan. Many critics admitted that he did a very good job with some even saying he was the best thing about the movie. The critics who had issues with the film, complained more about the fact that Tarzan was a "white saviour", which meant that some had issues with the Tarzan premise.  But, Alex played his part well and he had great chemistry with Margot Robbie. So, I think he could easily do another blockbuster type movie. I would love for him to get cast as James Bond. I know that the producers really prefer a British actor. But I think Alex would be perfect because he has the physical stature and looks, and I think he could play the character's steely persona with dry wit, really well. If not Bond, then I would still really like him to play a CIA operative or spy.


Yes Bond - could you imagine, even the baddie in Bond would be good. I still love the Tarzan movie but not his best one although he did rock those pants! I loved him as Terry in WOE, love that black humour but also his softer side which was so troubled... he has great humour


----------



## MooCowmoo

My teenage heart would like him to do a musical, doesn't matter if his voice isn't that great, didn't stop Stellan! [emoji7]


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> Yes Bond - could you imagine, even the baddie in Bond would be good. I still love the Tarzan movie but not his best one although he did rock those pants! I loved him as Terry in WOE, love that black humour but also his softer side which was so troubled... he has great humour


Yes, I agree that he has the comedic chops. I loved him in WOE too. And he does play a vulnerable character well. I would also really enjoy him in a comedy. It sounds like he has some comedic role in Flarsky, although just a brief role. But still fun.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Good idea, Loujono.
> I thought he was great as Tarzan. Many critics admitted that he did a very good job with some even saying he was the best thing about the movie. The critics who had issues with the film, complained more about the fact that Tarzan was a "white saviour", which meant that some had issues with the Tarzan premise.  But, Alex played his part well and he had great chemistry with Margot Robbie. So, I think he could easily do another blockbuster type movie. I would love for him to get cast as James Bond. I know that the producers really prefer a British actor. But I think Alex would be perfect because he has the physical stature and looks, and I think he could play the character's steely persona with dry wit, really well. *If not Bond, then I would still really like him to play a CIA operative or spy*.



No to Bond. But Becker in LDG is a Mossad agent/handler, he's not straight up spying in it, but definitely in that world.

And yes to more straight up comedies.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No to Bond. But Becker in LDG is a Mossad agent/handler, he's not straight up spying in it, but definitely in that world.
> 
> And yes to more straight up comedies.


Yes, good point. Becker is a Mossad agent and part of that world. It's what excites me about the project.


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> OK here's something a little different ...... lets play the game of "what role would you love Alex to play" whether it has been played by someone else already or just something you would like to see in film (maybe from a book) - I don't have my answer yet - still thinking ..... I think there are many roles he would suit - I don't he's a blockbuster action kinda guy though - as mentioned earlier Tarzan was great eye candy and chemistry between him and Margot but that's all - oh and I loved the soundtrack too! And he already kicked Edward Cullen's ass in the vampire entrance on TB with Ginger!



I am having difficulty answering this question for many reasons but I am going to try;

If you had asked this question two years ago,

1) I would NOT have answered it by saying "I'll like to see him playing an abusive husband, a man who beats up his wife and who date rapes." But you know what, he was great as Perry, his best role so far according to all the awards voters.

2) Never in a million years would I have been able to answer your question and come with a character like a "Mute Amish bartender" either. But damm he played that character so well.

So based on my reasonings above my fist answer is going to be this; I would like to see him play a character I can't even possibly think or imagine right now. A character that I couldn't possibly be drawn to under normal circumstances. Because I like being surprised. I like asking myself "why are you sympathising with this character?" He makes me challenge my brain (exp; Diary of a Teenage Girl)

HE HAS A QUALTY OF MAKING YOU LIKE OR AT LEAST UNDERSTAND AND EMPHASIZE WITH DARK CHARACTERS. I THINK THIS IS HIS STRONGEST QUALY AS AN ACTOR (exp: true blood)

HE ALSO HAS AN INCREDIBLE ABILITY TO TELL A STORY THOUGH HIS EYES AND FACIAL EXPRESSIONS (which is why he was perfect for Mute)

Whatever role he does play and surprise me with, in that role what* I would like is to see many close-up shots of his face and particularly his eyes*. I want to feel the emotions of the story through his eyes. I WANT TO SEE HIM PLAY CHARACTER ROLES, NOT ACTION.

I know that when he himself was asked this question, he says he wants to play Lolita. I definately do NOT want to see him in that role! I can handle Diary of a Teenage Girl. But this is where I draw the line lol. 

He was so funny in Hundtricket (The Dog Trick). As he is funny in real life, I would also love to see him in a comedy, as "*himself*" if possible  

I could go on but I'll stop here with one last character... Considering how much he loves Lars Von Trier and how his father Stellan was in the first two Nymphomaniac's, I want to see him in Lars von Trier's Nymphomaniac Vol. III  in the LEAD role. This is the kind of ACTION I want to see him in.


----------



## Julia_W

I would like to see him in a movie with one of his brothers.  I know he did something with Bill when he was much younger, but I'm thinking with Gustaf.  They shared a couple of scenes in a Swedish movie a while back, but I would like for he movie to be centered on them.  They are both so good.  Something where they have a strained relationship and we don't know why.  The story unfolds as we go along and learn their history.  Of course, I would want some sexy love scenes with a whole lot of skin in there, too.


----------



## aerohead21

Honestly, I think he needs one of those sleeper hits...the kind that no one sees coming but leaves you emotionally raw. An Oscar contender but not Oscar bait. Something like how Moonlight was.

I think those are the roles he was meant to play. When he tries to step into something obvious, too gimmicky, or action packed in the way a superhero or overly CGI movie is, it undercuts his ability to perform.


----------



## aerohead21

And THANK YOU!! I love all the pictures  we saw the neurosurgeon today and he’s 50/50 on doing surgery. His concern is the baby is so young and this condition will not kill him in the next year or two, but it’s not something you should wait on either...so more testing  they will dictate brain surgery now or brain surgery when he gets a little older. The benefit to him being so young is his brain is so elastic right now. Also, the part effected doesn’t interfere with his development. It can, however, effect many other systems of his body - like his spine, and can be fatal if untreated (over time). It’s a conundrum. Basically the question is, is it emergent enough to operate now or wait and treat pain symptoms for a year or two and watch for those big, bad, lethal things.


----------



## aerohead21

Also, for Alex...I wonder if we see him fill secondary roles so well because he brings so much to them. People underestimate the importance a secondary or supporting character can be to a storyline. I think a lot of people want to see their favorites be leading actors and actresses but to really pull off a supportive role takes a hell of a lot more than a leading role. Anymore people want to hire the newest, most popular actor in those roles to bring people to the theater and you don’t get the best quality acting. But you really need a strong actor in that supportive role to drive the movie.


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> Also, for Alex...I wonder if we see him fill secondary roles so well because he brings so much to them. People underestimate the importance a secondary or supporting character can be to a storyline. I think a lot of people want to see their favorites be leading actors and actresses but to really pull off a supportive role takes a hell of a lot more than a leading role. Anymore people want to hire the newest, most popular actor in those roles to bring people to the theater and you don’t get the best quality acting. But you really need a strong actor in that supportive role to drive the movie.



“I’m not interested in parts where they are looking for a good-looking guy,” he says. “I want to be a *weird little sidekick *in a crazy comedy and then play like a dark drama or a thriller.”

http://nymag.com/movies/features/alexander-skarsgard-2011-9/

He chooses these parts, he likes it


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> Also, for Alex...I wonder if we see him fill *secondary roles* so well because he brings so much to them. People underestimate the importance a secondary or supporting character can be to a storyline. I think a lot of people want to see their favorites be leading actors and actresses but to really pull off a supportive role takes a hell of a lot more than a leading role. Anymore people want to hire the newest, most popular actor in those roles to bring people to the theater and you don’t get the best quality acting. But you really need a strong actor in that supportive role to drive the movie.





VEGASTAR said:


> “I’m not interested in parts where they are looking for a good-looking guy,” he says. “I want to be a *weird little sidekick *in a crazy comedy and then play like a dark drama or a thriller.”
> 
> http://nymag.com/movies/features/alexander-skarsgard-2011-9/
> 
> He chooses these parts, he likes it



There's a (mostly) entertainment blog that I go to, and this gets mentioned often: there are a lot of good looking men in HW that have leading man looks and acting chops, but actually do much better as character actors. Alex gets mentioned as being among this group: not that they can't do leads, but their strength is more character/supporting.

ETA: And yes, I would love for him to work with his family. A comedy. Or just film some sort of series: traveling and eating with the Skarsgards.


----------



## aerohead21

Hahahaha like the Wahlburgs or the Kardashians? I don’t like either show, particularly, so it’d have to be more like an actual Travel Channel show or something...something not so “celebrity” and more Nat Geo (National Geographic).


----------



## aerohead21

At least with the Wahlburgs, they are actual celebrities, not celebrities for doing nothing.


----------



## Julia_W

aerohead21 said:


> And THANK YOU!! I love all the pictures  we saw the neurosurgeon today and he’s 50/50 on doing surgery. His concern is the baby is so young and this condition will not kill him in the next year or two, but it’s not something you should wait on either...so more testing  they will dictate brain surgery now or brain surgery when he gets a little older. The benefit to him being so young is his brain is so elastic right now. Also, the part effected doesn’t interfere with his development. It can, however, effect many other systems of his body - like his spine, and can be fatal if untreated (over time). It’s a conundrum. Basically the question is, is it emergent enough to operate now or wait and treat pain symptoms for a year or two and watch for those big, bad, lethal things.


Thank you for keeping us updated on your baby.  The news is good in that you have time to think and work with the doctors on a treatment plan that will be right for him.  In the meantime, I'm glad you are able to distract yourself with our silliness here, and as a believer in prayer, Aerohead21's baby will be at the top of my prayer list. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AnBuW

I think Alexander and Alexa are both lost, confused, scared to be alone, but yet both love the spotlight. How do they deal with their fears and insecurities? The same way - ignore it, refuse to accept it, do parties, drink alkohol, have fun. I think they have a lot in common. I mean I like him, I think he has a great personality, but like all the other artists he is narcissistic, attention seeking and self concerned. Definately not so down to earth and 'normal' as he pretends to be in some interviews (and it's  not a bad thing!). So is she. I think her case is 'worst', bacause she's not honest and genuine, she's fake and her motives are 'me, me, me'. But she's fun and helps him forget about worries, future and growing up. If he's strong enough he can help her be 'better', I see some good potential in her. Although I do not like her as his girlfriend right now, I never wish bad things to others, so I'm really disapointed she smokes again  http://chunggalexa.tumblr.com/


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> I am having difficulty answering this question for many reasons but I am going to try;
> 
> If you had asked this question two years ago,
> 
> 1) I would NOT have answered it by saying "I'll like to see him playing an abusive husband, a man who beats up his wife and who date rapes." But you know what, he was great as Perry, his best role so far according to all the awards voters.
> 
> 2) Never in a million years would I have been able to answer your question and come with a character like a "Mute Amish bartender" either. But damm he played that character so well.
> 
> So based on my reasonings above my fist answer is going to be this; I would like to see him play a character I can't even possibly think or imagine right now. A character that I couldn't possibly be drawn to under normal circumstances. Because I like being surprised. I like asking myself "why are you sympathising with this character?" He makes me challenge my brain (exp; Diary of a Teenage Girl)
> 
> HE HAS A QUALTY OF MAKING YOU LIKE OR AT LEAST UNDERSTAND AND EMPHASIZE WITH DARK CHARACTERS. I THINK THIS IS HIS STRONGEST QUALY AS AN ACTOR (exp: true blood)
> 
> HE ALSO HAS AN INCREDIBLE ABILITY TO TELL A STORY THOUGH HIS EYES AND FACIAL EXPRESSIONS (which is why he was perfect for Mute)
> 
> Whatever role he does play and surprise me with, in that role what* I would like is to see many close-up shots of his face and particularly his eyes*. I want to feel the emotions of the story through his eyes. I WANT TO SEE HIM PLAY CHARACTER ROLES, NOT ACTION.
> 
> I know that when he himself was asked this question, he says he wants to play Lolita. I definately do NOT want to see him in that role! I can handle Diary of a Teenage Girl. But this is where I draw the line lol.
> 
> He was so funny in Hundtricket (The Dog Trick). As he is funny in real life, I would also love to see him in a comedy, as "*himself*" if possible
> 
> I could go on but I'll stop here with one last character... Considering how much he loves Lars Von Trier and how his father Stellan was in the first two Nymphomaniac's, I want to see him in Lars von Trier's Nymphomaniac Vol. III  in the LEAD role. This is the kind of ACTION I want to see him in.


He definitely has the ability to play the dark character that you can't help but like - Perry (his violence but then his vulnerability, Terry (DOATG) pervert but again so vulnerable and immature and Terry Monroe (WOE), alcoholic, crooked cop but also extremely vulnerable and abused, childlike in some aspects. He plays these roles so well, maybe he is quite dark himself but again comes across to people as so likeable .... a natural trait. His facial expressions are awesome and you can read so much from them ....


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> Yess please do tell us. All we can do is speculate. It's not everyday we get a chance to hear real comments from people who actually know him. Please tell us what you can.


We've gotten numerous comments from people who've worked with him from the start of TB and before. They've always been highly positive.

Considering you're asking this "inside" info from someone who is always negative about Alex (and has been so for years), I don't expect anything else.

By the way it isn't that people shouldn't have a negative opinion. But if that is the only response, and it is repeated over and over for pages at a time it's tedious. And not even mentally healthy.

I figure that some people would hate to see lovesick comments over and over. Don't mistake distaste over the negativity to be secretly lovesick. It's just that there doesn't seem any reason to complain repeatedly. They're together. They've broken up twice before. Maybe they will again. She's not evil incarnate. And she's not destroying his health and career. That's just silly histrionics.

He's had bags and dark circles under his eyes since he was a toddler. It is not some secret sign somehow of ill health. They fix that with makeup when they film


----------



## betheunicorn

Am quite fresh on the thread, so don't really know users' (let's say) "character".
Still, reoccurring behavioral patterns produce reoccurring observations. In everything around us. It means we have a brain and a gut feeling, and we interact. That sometimes goes "sunny" and sometimes goes "rainy", depending on what we see. Human. Both in our nature and absolutely "alien" without it. And to me, it is the magic in our nature. It's how people evolve. Some choose to see things in it, some don't. All fair. It's the diversity that is sought after. Otherwise, we'd still be amoebae. Pretty sure everyone appreciates that.


----------



## audiogirl

The thread goes fine until he dates and things go nuts. There's nothing wrong with him. He isn't partying his way to destruction. He didn't the last time they were together. Some people don't like Alexa. That's fine. The rest of the fuss is pointless. 

People come out with ridiculous claims. Someone claimed he wasn't working hard because she's ruined him. There was a claim that he's too wasted from partying so his acting is suffering. Then the complaints extended to his character becoming degenerate. Nothing has changed with him except he's probably getting a lot of sex. There is no evidence that his career is on the skids.

He's still the nice sweet goofball he's always been.

And it's not just an example of diversity of opinion. This happens exactly the same way in too many fandoms. I figure people should just take a breath and just enjoy him.


----------



## OHVamp

audiogirl said:


> And it's not just an example of diversity of opinion. This happens exactly the same way in too many fandoms. I figure people should just take a breath and just enjoy him.



Besides who they date, another weird fandom phenomena that's boggled my mind is when they think a "screen/book couple" needs to become a "real life couple". Thinking some Twilight or lately Outlander fans.


----------



## audiogirl

OHVamp said:


> Besides who they date, another weird fandom phenomena that's boggled my mind is when they think a "screen/book couple" needs to become a "real life couple". Thinking some Twilight or lately Outlander fans.


That oddity about couples probably goes as far back as silent movies.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> He definitely has the ability to play the dark character that you can't help but like - Perry (his violence but then his vulnerability, Terry (DOATG) pervert but again so vulnerable and immature and Terry Monroe (WOE), alcoholic, crooked cop but also extremely vulnerable and abused, childlike in some aspects. He plays these roles so well, *maybe he is quite dark himself but again comes across to people as so likeable* .... a natural trait. His facial expressions are awesome and you can read so much from them ....



It's called acting.
Frankly, almost everyone, even the most even-tempered 'nice' people, have a 'dark' side. Actors get to plug into that . Doesn't mean that's most of their personality. 
After all, if I'm judging everyone simply by what we read on the internet, especially comments, even just tPF, the conclusions I reach don't fill me with hope and joy on the state of human nature.

I like speculation, but some of this recent stuff isn't just speculation, it goes way beyond that, IMO. It makes me want to ask for people's c.v's concerning their psych degrees and when they interviewed both Alex and Alexa.
Speculate away, but there's always going to be pushback, especially when it gets like this.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> We've gotten numerous comments from people who've worked with him from the start of TB and before. They've always been highly positive.
> 
> Considering you're asking this "inside" info from someone who is always negative about Alex (and has been so for years), I don't expect anything else.
> 
> By the way it isn't that people shouldn't have a negative opinion. But if that is the only response, and it is repeated over and over for pages at a time it's tedious. And not even mentally healthy.
> 
> I figure that some people would hate to see lovesick comments over and over. Don't mistake distaste over the negativity to be secretly lovesick. It's just that there doesn't seem any reason to complain repeatedly. They're together. They've broken up twice before. Maybe they will again. She's not evil incarnate. And she's not destroying his health and career. That's just silly histrionics.
> 
> He's had bags and dark circles under his eyes since he was a toddler. It is not some secret sign somehow of ill health. They fix that with makeup when they film


Some also forget that he filmed Big Little Lies while he was dating her. So, she did not cause him to take his career less seriously, especially since his performance in BLL led to so many major acting awards.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's called acting.
> Frankly, almost everyone, even the most even-tempered 'nice' people, have a 'dark' side. Actors get to plug into that . Doesn't mean that's most of their personality.
> After all, if I'm judging everyone simply by what we read on the internet, especially comments, even just tPF, the conclusions I reach don't fill me with hope and joy on the state of human nature.
> 
> I like speculation, but some of this recent stuff isn't just speculation, it goes way beyond that, IMO. It makes me want to ask for people's c.v's concerning their psych degrees and when they interviewed both Alex and Alexa.
> Speculate away, but there's always going to be pushback, especially when it gets like this.


Very well said.


----------



## aerohead21

Fascination and the studios control over their actors has been since the advent of motion pictures. They used to control images by not letting people get married, make women have abortions, make them marry opposite gender if they were gay...anything to promote an image that would appeal to their audience. Apparently, even back then, sex appeal - or just attraction to - an actor or actress was designed by these studios. It makes you wonder if that’s why today’s generation is so hungry for the knowledge of dating history and sexuality of a celebrity...because it’s been so carefully cultivated since the 20s and 30s.

I’d think with actor’s unions and things like that studios are less abusive to their actors and actresses, but clearly images are managed and controlled. Some (not saying Alex) even break up or get married or announce pregnancies around...yes I’m saying...awards season. Not so much because of who’s voting, but because it drums up publicity. The more your name is out there and the more interest people have about you, the more likely they’ll watch your films or listen to your music. Otherwise, why would celebrities need/want a Public Relations (PR) manager? If no one was interested, then it wouldn’t really matter if they were an alcoholic or a drug addict or an abuser or crappy to their fans. Again, not saying Alex is. I’m just talking about celebrity and PR and studio heads in general.


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Some also forget that he filmed Big Little Lies while he was dating her. So, she did not cause him to take his career less seriously, especially since his performance in BLL led to so many major acting awards.


also she mentioned it was him who persuaded her to move forward in her career with her own line - yes some people might not like it but hey at least she has tried and he was there to support her - sounds like a pretty decent guy to me


----------



## VEGASTAR

audiogirl said:


> We've gotten numerous comments from people who've worked with him from the start of TB and before. They've always been highly positive.
> 
> Considering you're asking this "inside" info from someone who is always negative about Alex (and has been so for years), I don't expect anything else.
> 
> By the way it isn't that people shouldn't have a negative opinion. But if that is the only response, and it is repeated over and over for pages at a time it's tedious. And not even mentally healthy.
> 
> I figure that some people would hate to see lovesick comments over and over. Don't mistake distaste over the negativity to be secretly lovesick. It's just that there doesn't seem any reason to complain repeatedly. They're together. They've broken up twice before. Maybe they will again. She's not evil incarnate. And she's not destroying his health and career. That's just silly histrionics.
> 
> He's had bags and dark circles under his eyes since he was a toddler. It is not some secret sign somehow of ill health. They fix that with makeup when they film



"_He's had bags and dark circles under his eyes since he was a toddler. It is not some secret sign somehow of ill health. They fix that with makeup when they film_."

Yes he did 




Yes his beautiful eyes had bags under his eyes since he was young, its hereditary. His mother has them. He also hated being photographed since he was a toddler too. See how mad he is, he is very mad (with bags under his eyes) and is about beat up who ever is taking the picture..  I guess his temper towards the papps goes back too  lol


_"We've gotten numerous comments from people who've worked with him from the start of TB and before. They've always been highly positive."_

Yes I have read and watched many interviews where his co- stars talk very positively about him too. But never heard anything from crew members. I personally believe he loves his job and takes his career very seriously. I am pretty sure he is very professional about it and would try to get along with everyone. Being the funny goofy guy that he is said to be, it would seem impossible to not get along with him. But keep in mind people in this business are not going to give negative comments about their co stars in mag interviews either. There would be chaos if that happened. But crew members talking to their friends about what goes on can be interesting to hear.

*Is True Blood’s Alexander Skarsgard Nice?*
October 25, 2012_ by _MEHERA BONNER
ADVERTISEMENT
*You Asked, We Answered!*





Credit: Kevin Winter/Getty Images  
Alexander Skarsgard might play an evil-yet-sexy villain on _True Blood_, but in real life, this guy is sweet as pie!

Unfortunately, we haven’t had the pleasure to bask in Alex’s glory ourselves, but fans, friends and co-stars praise him for his lovable personality and down-to-earth nature.

Check out some celeb testimonials:

*1. “I was surprised at how goofy he was,”* Kirsten Dunst, Alex's _Melancholia_ co-star, told Men's Journal.

“Almost like a puppy in a body that’s too big for him. All these girls are like, ‘Oh my god, he’s so hot.’ But he’s really such a goof.”

*2. "Speaking for myself, I have total faith and trust and love of Alex," *co-star Kristen Bauer tells The Huffington Post.

"He's a great guy. I've been sitting next to him for four years now and after all of the long nights, the tough scenes and even the easier scenes, we always laugh a lot. He's really funny. That's one thing you don't always see in Eric, but Alex is so funny.”

*3. “Alex is so kind and so dedicated and so incredibly professional,"* Kate Bosworth gushes to BlackBook.

"He’s got this rare, wonderful control and stillness that you notice in a lot of old movie stars. He looks you in the eye. I feel incredibly lucky to have had that type of man on this movie [_Straw Dogs_]."

Are you convinced yet? Even this hunk’s ex loves him. Were you surprised at the nice comments about A. Skars? Tell us below!

*Sources: *Men's Journal, The Huffington Post, BlackBook

http://www.wetpaint.com/is-alexander-skarsgard-nice-634401/

Continued below.......


----------



## VEGASTAR

audiogirl said:


> We've gotten numerous comments from people who've worked with him from the start of TB and before. They've always been highly positive.
> 
> Considering you're asking this "inside" info from someone who is always negative about Alex (and has been so for years), I don't expect anything else.
> 
> By the way it isn't that people shouldn't have a negative opinion. But if that is the only response, and it is repeated over and over for pages at a time it's tedious. And not even mentally healthy.
> 
> I figure that some people would hate to see lovesick comments over and over. Don't mistake distaste over the negativity to be secretly lovesick. It's just that there doesn't seem any reason to complain repeatedly. They're together. They've broken up twice before. Maybe they will again. She's not evil incarnate. And she's not destroying his health and career. That's just silly histrionics.
> 
> He's had bags and dark circles under his eyes since he was a toddler. It is not some secret sign somehow of ill health. They fix that with makeup when they film



Continued....

"_Considering you're asking this "inside" info from someone who is always negative about Alex (and has been so for years), I don't expect anything else_."

It's weird to be talking about a third person @BagBerry13 who is also a member here and can read this. I wish you had quoted her post and talked directly to her about your issues on her 'negative' comments which you seemed to have noticed over the years instead of telling me just because I asked her a question (some others also asked her the same question).

I have been a member here since July 2017. I don't know what's been going on here 'for years' but since I have been here I have not noticed @BagBerry13 to be 'always negative about Alex' as you put it. I don't remember her previous posts in general. So I don't have an opinion. But I have noticed some members to be always negatively complaining about other members posts. Telling others in detail what they should not keep talking about. Telling them what would be better to be talking about. However, instead of being teacherly about it, I wish they could just do it. If you want to see people talking about Alex's work, then why not start the subject and post your views about it. If you want to be talking about how nice he is, start talking about that. Just when the subject and tone here turns positive, and we are talking about what movie we want to see Alex in, if someone brings back on the table how others are constantly talking negatively about Alex/Alexa, then by doing so, they are sabotaging their own wish bacause now that subject is back on. The tone changes once more. Everyone is reminded of what Alexa's effect is supposedly on Alex etc...and its back to discussing that.

I can't keep track of who said what but I have noticed a couple of people who only speak about one negative subject about him. I can see that they do not have good intentions. But I never reply to anything they say. I always ignore them. Answering them would only continue the silly subject they try to bring on the table.

You mentioned your birthday was comming up soon. (this I remember ) So Happy Birthday incase we miss it  In this forum we are all equal in terms of what we can write, what we want to talk about, who we want to ask what question to, regardless of our age, gender, colour, religion etc... although I don't enjoy some of the subjects that gets discussed here, I just stay silent and wait for it to pass (because they also have the right to speak their view), or I will post something else and try to change the tone. I tried to do that recently by posting Alex's swimming pics from Mute and comparing him to dolphins when the 'him holding her purse' thing was turning into arguments. Later we managed to move on from that and were talking about the birthday party on Sunday and some people didn't think it was him in the picture. But then you posted your comment starting with "To whom it may concern:" and you also mentioned the purse thing in there yourself and the subject came back....hence there was more purse talk. You also have every right to say what you like too. But continuing to criticize the "whining and complaining" as you put it, is also just another form of whining and complaining itself! And it brings back the subject you initially don't want to be talked about.

You say "There is so much to like about him and his acting. Seems to me it would be more fun to focus on that." So let's do that. Let's focus on the positive. Why don't you start  I'll be sure to join in....


----------



## audiogirl

There have been many positive comments from crew about how down to earth he is. Also recently a bit actress on Mute said how helpful and patient he was with her.

Some people chose to ignore these positive things about him. By the way I don't know why you mentioned my age. I couldn't discern your intent. I tend not to share my age. But since that person wrote grow up and it seemed like it was addressed to me, I thought it funny considering my age.

As for recent comments from bagberry, she's very knowledgeable and can make very intelligent analysis. But she really dislikes Alex. Within the last few weeks, she called him a douche and she seemed to lump him in with Harvey Weinstein and the rest of the creepy men identified with the #metoo movement.

I've only reacted when the thread was being weighed down by negative comments. I haven't initiated them. And I've also refrained from comment until there was another round of negativity since I was hoping it would pass.

This thread has been out of control. The only way I've seen this kind of problem fixed in other similar conditions was for the regular posters to exert an effort to restore civility by indicating their dislike for the problem comnents..


----------



## VEGASTAR

audiogirl said:


> There have been many positive comments from crew about how down to earth he is. Also recently a bit actress on Mute said how helpful and patient he was with her.
> 
> Some people chose to ignore these positive things about him. By the way I don't know why you mentioned my age. I couldn't discern your intent. I tend not to share my age. But since that person wrote grow up and it seemed like it was addressed to me, I thought it funny considering my age.
> 
> As for recent comments from bagberry, she's very knowledgeable and can make very intelligent analysis. But she really dislikes Alex. Within the last few weeks, she called him a douche and she seemed to lump him in with Harvey Weinstein and the rest of the creepy men identified with the #metoo movement.
> 
> I've only reacted when the thread was being weighed down by negative comments. I haven't initiated them. And I've also refrained from comment until there was another round of negativity since I was hoping it would pass.
> 
> This thread has been out of control. The only way I've seen this kind of problem fixed in other similar conditions was for the regular posters to exert an effort to restore civility by indicating their dislike for the problem comnents..



I only mentioned your age to express another reason for respecting your comments  ( as i wrote I respect you in same sentence) thats all... but I just deleted that and changed it. Please check. Sorry if you misunderstood that, i was just trying to be respectful and because you already mentioned your age before I thought i could mention it in that context. But you are right, one should never mention a womens age i guess 

P.S I don't remember reading about Harvey Weinstein comments you mention. I will go back and try to find it.


----------



## ginniginevra

loujono said:


> OK here's something a little different ...... lets play the game of "what role would you love Alex to play" whether it has been played by someone else already or just something you would like to see in film (maybe from a book) - I don't have my answer yet - still thinking ..... I think there are many roles he would suit - I don't he's a blockbuster action kinda guy though - as mentioned earlier Tarzan was great eye candy and chemistry between him and Margot but that's all - oh and I loved the soundtrack too! And he already kicked Edward Cullen's ass in the vampire entrance on TB with Ginger!



I know he loves characters that are never quite clear and have a dark side, but I would love to see him as Greg Mortenson of the film adaptation of "Three cups of tea" (you read it right? It's great !!!)


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> "_He's had bags and dark circles under his eyes since he was a toddler. It is not some secret sign somehow of ill health. They fix that with makeup when they film_."
> 
> Yes he did
> 
> View attachment 3985794
> 
> 
> Yes his beautiful eyes had bags under his eyes since he was young, its hereditary. His mother has them. He also hated being photographed since he was a toddler too. See how mad he is, he is very mad (with bags under his eyes) and is about beat up who ever is taking the picture..  I guess his temper towards the papps goes back too  lol
> 
> 
> _"We've gotten numerous comments from people who've worked with him from the start of TB and before. They've always been highly positive."_
> 
> Yes I have read and watched many interviews where his co- stars talk very positively about him too. But never heard anything from crew members. I personally believe he loves his job and takes his career very seriously. I am pretty sure he is very professional about it and would try to get along with everyone. Being the funny goofy guy that he is said to be, it would seem impossible to not get along with him. But keep in mind people in this business are not going to give negative comments about their co stars in mag interviews either. There would be chaos if that happened. But crew members talking to their friends about what goes on can be interesting to hear.
> 
> *Is True Blood’s Alexander Skarsgard Nice?*
> October 25, 2012_ by _MEHERA BONNER
> ADVERTISEMENT
> *You Asked, We Answered!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Kevin Winter/Getty Images
> Alexander Skarsgard might play an evil-yet-sexy villain on _True Blood_, but in real life, this guy is sweet as pie!
> 
> Unfortunately, we haven’t had the pleasure to bask in Alex’s glory ourselves, but fans, friends and co-stars praise him for his lovable personality and down-to-earth nature.
> 
> Check out some celeb testimonials:
> 
> *1. “I was surprised at how goofy he was,”* Kirsten Dunst, Alex's _Melancholia_ co-star, told Men's Journal.
> 
> “Almost like a puppy in a body that’s too big for him. All these girls are like, ‘Oh my god, he’s so hot.’ But he’s really such a goof.”
> 
> *2. "Speaking for myself, I have total faith and trust and love of Alex," *co-star Kristen Bauer tells The Huffington Post.
> 
> "He's a great guy. I've been sitting next to him for four years now and after all of the long nights, the tough scenes and even the easier scenes, we always laugh a lot. He's really funny. That's one thing you don't always see in Eric, but Alex is so funny.”
> 
> *3. “Alex is so kind and so dedicated and so incredibly professional,"* Kate Bosworth gushes to BlackBook.
> 
> "He’s got this rare, wonderful control and stillness that you notice in a lot of old movie stars. He looks you in the eye. I feel incredibly lucky to have had that type of man on this movie [_Straw Dogs_]."
> 
> Are you convinced yet? Even this hunk’s ex loves him. Were you surprised at the nice comments about A. Skars? Tell us below!
> 
> *Sources: *Men's Journal, The Huffington Post, BlackBook
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/is-alexander-skarsgard-nice-634401/
> 
> Continued below.......


I had bad dark circles as a child too, I also had HORRIBLE allergies as a kid. They’re a lot of causes of that. I wish I knew what make up they use, I still have trouble covering up the dark circles


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> I only mentioned your age to express another reason for respecting your comments  ( as i wrote I respect you in same sentence) thats all... but I just deleted that and changed it. Please check. Sorry if you misunderstood that, i was just trying to be respectful and because you already mentioned your age before I thought i could mention it in that context. But you are right, one should never mention a womens age i guess
> 
> P.S I don't remember reading about Harvey Weinstein comments you mention. I will go back and try to find it.


Buckeye also took issue with the #metoo associated comment. Since she commented I refrained.


ellasam said:


> I had bad dark circles as a child too, I also had HORRIBLE allergies as a kid. They’re a lot of causes of that. I wish I knew what make up they use, I still have trouble covering up the dark circles


I have terrible dark circles. My skin is very fair. And now I have bags from being a decrepit old woman. Alex does suffer from allergies and it seems to make his bags worse.

They've got makeup that airsprays a small temp skin. There have been times on TB where his makeup got displaced in an extended scene and it was sort of crunched.

I was at a Q&A for Diary of a Teenage Girl. He deliberately escaped his handlers after it was over and found a corner where he let the fans form a scrum around him. I just stood there around 3-5 feet away and drank in his beauty for the 10-15 minutes he was there. He was not wearing makeup, but his bags and shadows were insignicant. I think photos distort the effect because his face is so chisled and it creates shadows. He was simply golden all over. Golden hair, golden skin. And he has beautiful skin.


----------



## VEGASTAR

audiogirl said:


> Buckeye also took issue with the #metoo associated comment. Since she commented I refrained.
> I have terrible dark circles. My skin is very fair. And now I have bags from being a decrepit old woman. Alex does suffer from allergies and it seems to make his bags worse.
> 
> They've got makeup that airsprays a small temp skin. There have been times on TB where his makeup got displaced in an extended scene and it was sort of crunched.
> 
> I was at a Q&A for Diary of a Teenage Girl. He deliberately escaped his handlers after it was over and found a corner where he let the fans form a scrum around him. I just stood there around 3-5 feet away and drank in his beauty for the 10-15 minutes he was there. He was not wearing makeup, but his bags and shadows were insignicant. I think photos distort the effect because his face is so chisled and it creates shadows. He was simply golden all over. Golden hair, golden skin. And he has beautiful skin.



OMG You actually saw him and watched him for 10-15 min!!!!  Do tell more please... we need *MORE* details.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I had bad dark circles as a child too, I also had HORRIBLE allergies as a kid. They’re a lot of causes of that. I wish I knew what make up they use, I still have trouble covering up the dark circles


Sorry to hear that. Under eye concealer works for me


----------



## audiogirl

VEGASTAR said:


> OMG You actually saw him and watched him for 10-15 min!!!!  Do tell more please... we need *MORE* details.


I saw him longer than that. I was in the second row dead center for the Q&A (maybe 30 mins). He was charming and funny. I even got a question answered. They rushed him out of the theater after the Q&A (probably to show another film). So the fans couldn't get to him. He simply stopped by the corner of the refreshment counter and waved off the handlers so people could take pics with him.

I don't really need celeb pics. They are never that good compared to professional shots. And I've lived in LA for 40 years and have a habit just letting them be whenever I see celebs (since they are entitled to their private lives). And I do have my memory of the event. So I just stood there and basked in his beauty. Besides I'm old short and fat and don't need to see that in a pic. He was wearing that gray pullover, but it was new then. It showed off every contour of his bicepts and pecs. And whenever he moved you could see all the muscles flex. Then the theater got busy and the handlers moved him off.

I've seen him do the dodge the handler before. He was at a premier of Disconnect. They rushed him into car and he slide across the seat and got out the other door and returned to the fans. It was even raining.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Sorry to hear that. Under eye concealer works for me


Which one?!? I’ve tried millions, not much success!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> *Telling others in detail what they should not keep talking about. *Telling them what would be better to be talking about. However, instead of being teacherly about it, I wish they could just do it..



I don't think pushing back against the relentlessness negativity is telling others what they can't talk about, it's pointing out why it is annoying to others. My pointing out that there are some here who seem to very easily go into their own dark place in regards to rumors about Alex isn't telling people what to do, even though I know it's going to be perceived that way. I do have a lot of people on ignore, because they cycle through this negativity.

Should those of us who get exhausted by these cycles of negativity do our own 'intervention' by posting pretty pics? Maybe? Putting everyone on ignore? Maybe.
But that's tiring in its own way.




audiogirl said:


> ..I was at a Q&A for Diary of a Teenage Girl. He deliberately escaped his handlers after it was over and found a corner where he let the fans form a scrum around him. *I just stood there around 3-5 feet away and drank in his beauty for the 10-15 minutes he was there.* He was not wearing makeup, but his bags and shadows were insignicant. I think photos distort the effect because his face is so chisled and it creates shadows. He was simply golden all over. Golden hair, golden skin. And he has beautiful skin.



I'm quite jealous. I remember reading from years earlier that he smelled like fresh laundry. I wonder if he still does.


----------



## BagBerry13

I can't remember having used the word "douche" in connection with Alex recently and even less that I talked about Weinstein on this thread. Please point me in the direction!
I'm also very surprised that strangers know my attitude towards how I feel about certain actors. Just because I criticise him doesn't mean I "dislike" him. He hasn't offered much to praise in the last few years apart from the often mentioned awards he won recently. And just because he isn't an outright arsehole like other people in the industry assaulting women I'm not allowed to say anything remotely negative at all?! And people wonder why so many newbies appear here and none of the old posters say anything anymore. Remember when that thread was fun six years ago? Now everyone's clutching their pearls.


----------



## audiogirl

You used the word douche. I was surprised. You alluded to the Hollywood sexual assault problem and sort of lumped him in it. You are certainly allowed to say negative things, but it's tiresome if there's no positive things.

People aren't posting because it's unpleasant here. But I'll stop fighting it because it's soul deadening and seemingly umwelcome.


----------



## aerohead21

I just don’t like the back and forth. All of it seems excessive from the negative posts to the posts about the negative posts. It feels like all of it is vitriol...since that word has been used more than once to describe it. Everyone looks like a butthole because of it, even the ride or die Alex fans. It’s all rather tedious and both sides are right about how it sucks. Best way to end a topic on a thread? Don’t comment on it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> You used the word douche. I was surprised. You alluded to the Hollywood sexual assault problem and sort of lumped him in it. You are certainly allowed to say negative things, but it's tiresome if there's no positive things.
> 
> People aren't posting because it's unpleasant here. But I'll stop fighting it because it's soul deadening and seemingly umwelcome.



No, she actually didn't, Savage/Untamed. A simple search will tell you that. This is the conversation, if you want to split hairs. She spoke vaguely of his lifestyle and douchery - and so what if she did???????? it's _one_ post. *One*. I mean it's very obvious you just don't like certain posters who are critical.






This is the same kind of bullsh*t, jumping on posters with opinions differing from yours that happened when you and several others here who decided to come from another forum that's highly critical of tPF and try and change the tone here.

If it's unpleasant here it's *also* because you guys tamp down any kind of critical conversation. You'd think the guy farts rainbows. Granted there are several newbies who just seem intent on trashing the guy but that's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## audiogirl

aerohead21 said:


> I just don’t like the back and forth. All of it seems excessive from the negative posts to the posts about the negative posts. It feels like all of it is vitriol...since that word has been used more than once to describe it. Everyone looks like a butthole because of it, even the ride or die Alex fans. It’s all rather tedious and both sides are right about how it sucks. Best way to end a topic on a thread? Don’t comment on it.


That hasn't been working because a few of them keep cross-posting with each other. And it's not two sides saying it sucks. The negative people are perfectly happy to continue with the nastiness. Again the point isn't to demand all positive comments, but rather to try to lower the level of negativity to something more realistic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And it is *VERY* freaking  tiresome to read here - because there's simply no middle ground here. Everything is black or white on both sides.  Good conversations happen in the grey area. 

Congrats on that!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, she actually didn't, Savage/Untamed. A simple search will tell you that. This is the conversation, if you want to split hairs. She spoke vaguely of his lifestyle and douchery - and so what if she did????????
> 
> This is the same kind of bullsh*t, jumping on posters with opinions differing from yours that happened when you and several others here who decided to come from *another forum that's highly critical of tPF* and try and change the tone here.
> 
> *If it's unpleasant here it's also because you guys tamp down any kind of critical conversation.* You'd think the guy farts rainbows. Granted there are several newbies who just seem intent on trashing the guy but that's not what I'm talking about.




I adore you to pieces, but a lot of this this isn't just about disagreement and criticism. It's wanting to disagree and criticize without being countered. And then complain that when disagreed with their opinions are being stifled. So yeah, no middle ground. 
As for another forum trying to change the tone here I think there's one, and it's not the old-stand-by suspect.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I adore you to pieces, but a lot of this this isn't just about disagreement and criticism. *It's wanting to disagree and criticize without being countered. And then complain that when disagreed with their opinions are being stifled*. So yeah, no middle ground.
> As for another forum trying to change the tone here I think there's one, and it's not the old-stand-by suspect.



I mean, really Buckeye? The exact same argument could be made against the '_All positive, all the time"_ posts. And no, there was a definite move here from the place I'm talking about. The others are new, as in the last 2-3 months and the migration is obvious.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I mean, really Buckeye? The exact same argument could be made against the '_All positive, all the time"_ posts. And no, there was a definite move here from the place I'm talking about. The others are new, as in the last 2-3 months and the migration is obvious.


Really!
I'm not fond of the 'sunshine and rainbows and unicorns all the time' stuff either, but they're rather outnumbered by the 'I hate his gf' posts when that ends up being the subject.
The newbies, still don't think they're from the old standby. Heck one of them screenshotted where she was getting stuff, and it wasn't there.
I think the forum rivalries were a lot stronger a few years ago, now, eh, not so much.


----------



## audiogirl

I do not belong to any forum that dislikes tPF per se. But I do frequent a few places where they don't wallow in negativity and dislike it when they see it elsewhere. It isn't specifically aimed at tPF  (since there are celeb threads here free of vitriol) but rather at posters who go over the top in an ugly way. And not just once but repeatedly. And a few of those folks also post at other forums that are unreadable due to the ugliness.

Right now, my only issue is with the folks going on and on about how awful he is. I can get that they don't like Alexa. That's fine. I'm only lukewarm about her myself.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Really!
> I'm not fond of the 'sunshine and rainbows and unicorns all the time' stuff either, but they're rather outnumbered by the 'I hate his gf' posts when that ends up being the subject.
> The newbies, still don't think they're from the old standby. Heck one of them screenshotted where she was getting stuff, and it wasn't there.
> I think the forum rivalries were a lot stronger a few years ago, now, eh, not so much.


People are going to talk about Alexa, like they talk about anyone in his circle, Fares, Dada and the rest of the Swedish posse - just like they did with Kate Bosworth - and no not a lot of it is positive.   Some of his most cringeworthy moments have been while he's been with Alexa, unfortunately.  Guy Fawkes night, the photo's of him in that house - shattered off his face.

I'm talking about posters who've been here for a few years now, 2-3 years.

Some people you're calling overly critical have been fans of/following Alex for over 7 years now.  It's disingenuous to call their posts ugly - it's simply how they feel about him and his perceived actions _*at the moment.* _People fluctuate in fandoms, that's the reality.


----------



## BagBerry13

I personally never said he is "awful". I just raised the question he might be human instead of the perfect, always nice and polite actor most people here believe him to be just by pointing out the company he keeps. It says a lot about a person! And yes, most people will point out all his great Swedish friends (which btw he doesn't spend much time with anymore) but there's a difference between friendship and the person you bed. There's the term "pillow talk" for a reason, you share more secrets with the person you're in a relationship with than with friends. Hence he must agree with her on more things which raises the other question on what given her lifestyle? You also want to feel pride for your partner and want them to succeed in life. I don't see that happening right now with her so the eternal question is, what does he see in her?
I know we all don't know  them personally but if he starts dating proper, decent women I'm all in the "praise the lord and Alex" team. I'm all here with the positivity and rainbows.


----------



## callan23

BagBerry13 said:


> I personally never said he is "awful". I just raised the question he might be human instead of the perfect, always nice and polite actor most people here believe him to be just by pointing out the company he keeps. It says a lot about a person! And yes, most people will point out all his great Swedish friends (which btw he doesn't spend much time with anymore) but there's a difference between friendship and the person you bed. There's the term "pillow talk" for a reason, you share more secrets with the person you're in a relationship with than with friends. Hence he must agree with her on more things which raises the other question on what given her lifestyle? You also want to feel pride for your partner and want them succeed in life. I don't see that happening right now with her so the eternal question is, what does he see in her?
> I know we all don't know  them personally but if he starts dating proper, decent women I'm all in the "praise the lord and Alex" team. I'm all here with the positivity and rainbows.


i agree with this take completely.


----------



## StarrLady

BagBerry13 said:


> I can't remember having used the word "douche" in connection with Alex recently and even less that I talked about Weinstein on this thread. Please point me in the direction!
> I'm also very surprised that strangers know my attitude towards how I feel about certain actors. Just because I criticise him doesn't mean I "dislike" him. He hasn't offered much to praise in the last few years apart from the often mentioned awards he won recently. And just because he isn't an outright arsehole like other people in the industry assaulting women I'm not allowed to say anything remotely negative at all?! And people wonder why so many newbies appear here and none of the old posters say anything anymore. Remember when that thread was fun six years ago? Now everyone's clutching their pearls.


When you mention newbies, are you talking about new trolls or new fans?
I hope you are not talking about newer fans because the opinions of all fans are equally valuable. It would really be a bummer if this board is cliquey where older posters act superior and make newer fans feel less welcome.
You have been nice to me since I joined, so I am going to assume you are talking about some of the trolls.


----------



## audiogirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, she actually didn't, Savage/Untamed. A simple search will tell you that. This is the conversation, if you want to split hairs. She spoke vaguely of his lifestyle and douchery - and so what if she did???????? it's _one_ post. *One*. I mean it's very obvious you just don't like certain posters who are critical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same kind of bullsh*t, jumping on posters with opinions differing from yours that happened when you and several others here who decided to come from another forum that's highly critical of tPF and try and change the tone here.
> 
> If it's unpleasant here it's *also* because you guys tamp down any kind of critical conversation. You'd think the guy farts rainbows. Granted there are several newbies who just seem intent on trashing the guy but that's not what I'm talking about.


I don't dislike certain posters who are critical. In an earlier post today I said bagberry was very knowlegable and made intelligent analysis. I dislike comments that are over the top negative because they are unrealistic, and if that is the only type of comment from any particular poster, then I can only assume a dislike by that poster for whomever the celeb is. It's the consistent type or tone of comment which leads me to assume how someone views Alex.

I have NEVER tried to tamp down conversation. It's easy to see realistic criticism vs over the top trashing. It's easy to see ugliness vs criticism. I've always tried to use logic and reason to counter the ridiculous. People were always welcome to hold any of their ideas. But i was also enabled to disagree as were anyone else. Comments, theories, speculations, opinions are always open to discussion. I'm hyper logical and that is my approach to all online interactions.

You know what's funny. The people I think freespirit is referring to, did not come to this forum to try to change the tone. That's hilarious. The people being described actually left this forum because of the tone. The ones I know started out here and then went to a few other places.


----------



## StarrLady

I don't know if I am one of the new fans that is being discussed. However, I have not come here from another forum. I don't even know which forum that would be.
I like this forum and I did not feel it was cliquish. But some of these comments sound like new fans are not being very welcomed and I hope I am just misunderstanding.


----------



## solange

aerohead21 said:


> Hahahaha like the Wahlburgs or the Kardashians? I don’t like either show, particularly, so it’d have to be more like an actual Travel Channel show or something...something not so “celebrity” and more Nat Geo (National Geographic).


Like An Idiot Abroad?


----------



## solange

aerohead21 said:


> And THANK YOU!! I love all the pictures  we saw the neurosurgeon today and he’s 50/50 on doing surgery. His concern is the baby is so young and this condition will not kill him in the next year or two, but it’s not something you should wait on either...so more testing  they will dictate brain surgery now or brain surgery when he gets a little older. The benefit to him being so young is his brain is so elastic right now. Also, the part effected doesn’t interfere with his development. It can, however, effect many other systems of his body - like his spine, and can be fatal if untreated (over time). It’s a conundrum. Basically the question is, is it emergent enough to operate now or wait and treat pain symptoms for a year or two and watch for those big, bad, lethal things.


Hugs and prayers. I usually just read, but needed to say something. You're a great mommy! Just who he needs!


----------



## Blue Irina

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's wanting to disagree and criticize without being countered. And then complain that when disagreed with their opinions are being stifled.



Exactly! Also, there is a clique mentality here supporting this behavior.


----------



## audiogirl

StarrLady said:


> I don't know if I am one of the new fans that is being discussed. However, I have not come here from another forum. I don't even know which forum that would be.
> I like this forum and I did not feel it was cliquish. But some of these comments sound like new fans are not being very welcomed and I hope I am just misunderstanding.


No.problem with newbies like you. There are some newbies and oldies that keep ranting beyond what is needed to express dislike over Alexa.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blue Irina said:


> Exactly! Also, there is a clique mentality here supporting this behavior.


This from someone who has posted such vitriol about Joel Kinnaman - "he looks like a heroin addict" for example. I'll take your posts with a mountain of salt.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> People are going to talk about Alexa, like they talk about anyone in his circle, Fares, Dada and the rest of the Swedish posse -* just like they did with Kate Bosworth - and no not a lot of it is positive*.   Some of his most cringeworthy moments have been while he's been with Alexa, unfortunately.  Guy Fawkes night, the photo's of him in that house - shattered off his face.
> 
> *Some people you're calling overly critical have been fans of/following Alex for over 7 years now.  It's disingenuous to call their posts ugly -* it's simply how they feel about him and his perceived actions _*at the moment.* _People fluctuate in fandoms, that's the reality.



I'm rather aware of the anti-KB attitude throughout most of the fandom, I was part of it.
And the people I'm focusing on are not the ones who've been here for years, even during the KB time. Newer posters.
Once again, it's the relentlessness of it, even of just 'normal' criticism, not even 'maybe Alex has 'problems' There seems to be the expectation that relentless criticism isn't going to be responded to. Nope. Doesn't work that way. It's not being the thought police when it's pointing out that post after post after post criticizing everything he and she do may be just a tad over the top.
So no, not disingenuous.



audiogirl said:


> I don't dislike certain posters who are critical. In an earlier post today I said bagberry was very knowlegable and made intelligent analysis. I dislike comments that are over the top negative because they are unrealistic, and if that is the only type of comment from any particular poster, then I can only assume a dislike by that poster for whomever the celeb is. It's the consistent type or tone of comment which leads me to assume how someone views Alex.
> 
> I have NEVER tried to tamp down conversation. It's easy to see realistic criticism vs over the top trashing. It's easy to see ugliness vs criticism. I've always tried to use logic and reason to counter the ridiculous. People were always welcome to hold any of their ideas. But i was also enabled to disagree as were anyone else. Comments, theories, speculations, opinions are always open to discussion. *I'm hyper logical and that is my approach to all online interactions.*



I'm currently in a couple of online disagreements on my favorite political blog, with people I've met IRL, because they're being illogical. And we disagree often. I don't get accused of trying to suppress their opinions because I push back against theirs.
The way I comment over there is the same style I comment with over here. Heck, if they knew about this place, and read these comments they'd be able to pick me out pretty quickly.


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> People are going to talk about Alexa, like they talk about anyone in his circle, Fares, Dada and the rest of the Swedish posse - just like they did with Kate Bosworth - and no not a lot of it is positive.   Some of his most cringeworthy moments have been while he's been with Alexa, unfortunately.  Guy Fawkes night, the photo's of him in that house - shattered off his face.
> 
> I'm talking about posters who've been here for a few years now, 2-3 years.
> 
> Some people you're calling overly critical have been fans of/following Alex for over 7 years now.  It's disingenuous to call their posts ugly - it's simply how they feel about him and his perceived actions _*at the moment.* _People fluctuate in fandoms, that's the reality.



I have no idea what you mean by;

"Guy Fawkes night, the photo's of him in that house - shattered off his face."

I search the internet and nothing comes up! Are these photos here somewhere on this thread?


----------



## Kitkath70

I’m one of the posters who has been around his fandom for a very, long time.  There was so much debate and discussion, that it wasn’t uncommon to have to read between 10-20 pages a day on each of the various forums to keep up.  There were some really nasty characters who would make waves, but most people stopped engaging with them after their agenda became clear and we all were able to have multilayered discussions. I will say that it is tedious when some of the posters now only want to bash. We were starting to have a good discussion on Mute a few days ago and then it’s high jacked and all of a sudden Alex is destroying his career and is a drug addict with no work ethic and can’t get a job because he was holding a freaking purse that belonged to his girlfriend.  It kind of boggles a rational mind how someone gets there.  Why would anyone even want to waste their time discussing that crap?  There are so many legitimate and interesting things we can discuss when it comes to him, his career, friends and yes his love life.  He has lots of gray areas


----------



## Blue Irina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This from someone who has posted such vitriol about Joel Kinnaman - "he looks like a heroin addict" for example. I'll take your posts with a mountain of salt.



And... Thank you for proving my point!


----------



## Blue Irina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This from someone who has posted such vitriol about Joel Kinnaman - "he looks like a heroin addict" for example. I'll take your posts with a mountain of salt.



And... Thank your for proving my point! Bag can say Alex needs therapy and a lot of BS, but I can't touch her FAV. Mmmmm. Take a lot of water for that salt.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blue Irina said:


> And... Thank you for proving my point!


Not really *my* issue if you're a hypocrite - but you do you.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm going to go back over to my political blog, where re-fighting the 2016 Dem primaries seems the less antagonistic option than being here.
Then I'm going to watch wombat videos.


----------



## Blue Irina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not really *my* issue if you're a hypocrite - but you do you.



Interesting how you skip the posts where Bag is problematic. But hey, continue doing her dirty work!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Real question: how is Bag "problematic"  when she's just posting her own opinions in a gossip thread like you did?
I'm not doing anyone's dirty work. Reading here is a constant battle to get through the crud. It's been that way for a while.


----------



## Blue Irina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Real question: how is Bag "problematic"  when she's just posting her own opinions in a gossip thread like you did?
> I'm not doing anyone's dirty work. Reading here is a constant battle to get through the crud. It's been that way for a while.



Bag can say what she wants. I can say what I want. But knowing both of you are upset by a comment I made FIVE YEARS AGO about Joel K. prove my point: there are double standards here where people can say whatever they want about Alex, but God forbids you say something negative about their FAV! That's my point.

And you want me to believe YOU remember a comment I made FIVE YEARS AGO? Really? Nah.

You were the one calling me a hypocrite. I don't have a problem with you. I had a disagreement with Bag some time ago. But you attacking me was an example of the clique mentality I mentioned above.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I used the search function on the forum - it's quite easy. And I do remember some of the earlier posts. Bag and I are often on opposite sides of an argument so, sorry no-one is colluding here.

We can agree to disagree on these points.


----------



## StarrLady

BagBerry13 said:


> I personally never said he is "awful". I just raised the question he might be human instead of the perfect, always nice and polite actor most people here believe him to be just by pointing out the company he keeps. It says a lot about a person! And yes, most people will point out all his great Swedish friends (which btw he doesn't spend much time with anymore) but there's a difference between friendship and the person you bed. There's the term "pillow talk" for a reason, you share more secrets with the person you're in a relationship with than with friends. Hence he must agree with her on more things which raises the other question on what given her lifestyle? You also want to feel pride for your partner and want them to succeed in life. I don't see that happening right now with her so the eternal question is, what does he see in her?
> I know we all don't know  them personally but if he starts dating proper, decent women I'm all in the "praise the lord and Alex" team. I'm all here with the positivity and rainbows.


There are tons of nice people who sleep with and even marry people who are not nice. It happens all the time.


----------



## Blue Irina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I used the search function on the forum - it's quite easy. And I do remember some of the earlier posts. Bag and I are often on opposite sides of an argument so, sorry no-one is colluding here.
> 
> We can agree to disagree on these points.



 And you used the search function because... Sorry, not buying it. 

You think I'm a hypocrite. I think you're a hypocrite.Let's move on because we don't have more to say to each other.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> No.problem with newbies like you. There are some newbies and oldies that keep ranting beyond what is needed to express dislike over Alexa.


Thank you. You and many others here have made me feel very welcome here.
I am seeing comments now (not from you) that seem to imply that older posters are favoured and they should get more leeway. I find that kind of thinking rather cliquish. Someone is not a better fan just because they have been posting here longer. And their opinion is not more valuable either.


----------



## Blue Irina

StarrLady said:


> There are tons of nice people who sleep with and even marry people who are not nice. It happens all the time.



I learned this the hard way with my sisters and friends.


----------



## StarrLady

Blue Irina said:


> I learned this the hard way with my sisters and friends.


I know what you mean. We all have nice people close to us who have dated/married people who are awful. Sorry, to hear that it happened with people so close to you.

Many people are actually very different than their significant other. It is wrong to say that Alex has to be like Alexa when this does not apply to most other couples.


----------



## Blue Irina

StarrLady said:


> I know what you mean. We all have nice people close to us who have dated/married people who are awful. Sorry, to hear that it happened with people so close to you.
> 
> Many people are actually very different than their significant other. It is wrong to say that Alex has to be like Alexa when this does not apply to most other couples.



Thanks. I don't intervene anymore. Only if I see abuse or something terrible.

I think Alexa is vapid. Is Alex like her?Maybe. Maybe not! Lol! At the end of the day, I'm buying a fantasy. I only give my support to celebrities and athletes that I like. Only way I'll stop supporting Alex is if he commits a crime (murder, rape) or is racist, homophobic, etc.


----------



## redwingnut25

StarrLady said:


> Thank you. You and many others here have made me feel very welcome here.
> I am seeing comments now (not from you) that seem to imply that older posters are favoured and they should get more leeway. I find that kind of thinking rather cliquish. Someone is not a better fan just because they have been posting here longer. And their opinion is not more valuable either.


Welcome Starlady.  I learned a long time ago not to go against the "cliq". I just sit back and laugh at the drama.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Does anyone else know what was ment by;

"Guy Fawkes night, the photo's of him in that house - shattered off his face."


----------



## loujono

ginniginevra said:


> I know he loves characters that are never quite clear and have a dark side, but I would love to see him as Greg Mortenson of the film adaptation of "Three cups of tea" (you read it right? It's great !!!)


 No I haven;t, do you have more info on it?


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> Buckeye also took issue with the #metoo associated comment. Since she commented I refrained.
> I have terrible dark circles. My skin is very fair. And now I have bags from being a decrepit old woman. Alex does suffer from allergies and it seems to make his bags worse.
> 
> They've got makeup that airsprays a small temp skin. There have been times on TB where his makeup got displaced in an extended scene and it was sort of crunched.
> 
> I was at a Q&A for Diary of a Teenage Girl. He deliberately escaped his handlers after it was over and found a corner where he let the fans form a scrum around him. I just stood there around 3-5 feet away and drank in his beauty for the 10-15 minutes he was there. He was not wearing makeup, but his bags and shadows were insignicant. I think photos distort the effect because his face is so chisled and it creates shadows. He was simply golden all over. Golden hair, golden skin. And he has beautiful skin.


wow lucky you seeing him in the flesh  Didn't know Alex had allergies but that would explain some of the puffiness sometimes, looks a little like hayfever


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> I saw him longer than that. I was in the second row dead center for the Q&A (maybe 30 mins). He was charming and funny. I even got a question answered. They rushed him out of the theater after the Q&A (probably to show another film). So the fans couldn't get to him. He simply stopped by the corner of the refreshment counter and waved off the handlers so people could take pics with him.
> 
> I don't really need celeb pics. They are never that good compared to professional shots. And I've lived in LA for 40 years and have a habit just letting them be whenever I see celebs (since they are entitled to their private lives). And I do have my memory of the event. So I just stood there and basked in his beauty. Besides I'm old short and fat and don't need to see that in a pic. He was wearing that gray pullover, but it was new then. It showed off every contour of his bicepts and pecs. And whenever he moved you could see all the muscles flex. Then the theater got busy and the handlers moved him off.
> 
> I've seen him do the dodge the handler before. He was at a premier of Disconnect. They rushed him into car and he slide across the seat and got out the other door and returned to the fans. It was even raining.


Love hearing these stories of him - escaping the handlers and getting out of the car  - wants to hang with his fans - and oh the sweater and biceps!!


----------



## loujono

alwa


BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think pushing back against the relentlessness negativity is telling others what they can't talk about, it's pointing out why it is annoying to others. My pointing out that there are some here who seem to very easily go into their own dark place in regards to rumors about Alex isn't telling people what to do, even though I know it's going to be perceived that way. I do have a lot of people on ignore, because they cycle through this negativity.
> 
> Should those of us who get exhausted by these cycles of negativity do our own 'intervention' by posting pretty pics? Maybe? Putting everyone on ignore? Maybe.
> But that's tiring in its own way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite jealous. I remember reading from years earlier that he smelled like fresh laundry. I wonder if he still does.


always wondered what he would smell like - I was thinking freshly showered - clean and crisp


----------



## BagBerry13

Blue Irina said:


> And... Thank your for proving my point! Bag can say *Alex needs therapy* and a lot of BS, but I can't touch her FAV. Mmmmm. Take a lot of water for that salt.


The fact that you're upset about this comment shows me how narrow-minded you are. So you think getting therapy is a bad thing? Being so self-aware that you know you need help is a bad thing? I don't see anything negative in that and as we stated multiple times here we are all just speculating. But calling someone a coke addict when we all know Joel was a weed guy is just vitriol given that NOT Joel was seen with powder on his clothes.


Blue Irina said:


> Bag can say what she wants. I can say what I want. But knowing both of you are upset by a comment I made FIVE YEARS AGO about Joel K. prove my point: there are double standards here where people can say whatever they want about Alex, but God forbids you say something negative about their FAV! That's my point.
> 
> And you want me to believe YOU remember a comment I made FIVE YEARS AGO? Really? Nah.
> 
> You were the one calling me a hypocrite. I don't have a problem with you. I had a disagreement with Bag some time ago. But you attacking me was an example of the clique mentality I mentioned above.


I don't have disagreements with you! For that to happen I would've to take you seriously. I know how you roll. I get covered in a bag of salt before I enter this thread. That's why I'm laughing at your Joel comments knowing where they come from.


StarrLady said:


> There are tons of nice people who sleep with and even marry people who are not nice. It happens all the time.


Duh! Yes, I know but that doesn't mean I can't comment on it.


StarrLady said:


> Thank you. You and many others here have made me feel very welcome here.
> I am seeing comments now (not from you) that seem to imply that older posters are favoured and they should get more leeway. I find that kind of thinking rather cliquish. Someone is not a better fan just because they have been posting here longer. And their opinion is not more valuable either.


This discussion is not about preferences of posters, it's about knowing this thread history and then stepping in and calling everyone out for not having your opinion or being negative all the time. If you've been here from the beginning you would know where the older posters were coming from, why those are fed up with Alex's continued famewhore dating (since we've been through this before) and he still keeps saying one thing but doing something completely different. If he just owned his hot mess all would be satisfied.


----------



## loujono

I'm with you ... I never came from anywhere just stumbled across this place but given that one of my posts was screenshotted I hope that someone would just come out and say something directly to me if there is an issue



StarrLady said:


> I don't know if I am one of the new fans that is being discussed. However, I have not come here from another forum. I don't even know which forum that would be.
> I like this forum and I did not feel it was cliquish. But some of these comments sound like new fans are not being very welcomed and I hope I am just misunderstanding.


----------



## BagBerry13

Great! If it makes you feel better. Since we settled how I feel about things by people who never met me I can go about my day now. #readingcomprehensionisathing


----------



## Blue Irina

BagBerry13 said:


> Great! If it makes you feel better. Since we settled how I feel about things by people who never met me I can go about my day now. #readingcomprehensionisathing



 Thank you! Since I love our conversations so much, I'll see you in Joel K. Thread. Have a nice day!


----------



## SWlife

Okay! This has been fun....
Does anyone know where Alex might be now?


----------



## MooCowmoo

*Jokes*


----------



## Blue Irina

MooCowmoo said:


> View attachment 3986786
> 
> 
> 
> *Jokes*


----------



## StarrLady

BagBerry13 said:


> The fact that you're upset about this comment shows me how narrow-minded you are. So you think getting therapy is a bad thing? Being so self-aware that you know you need help is a bad thing? I don't see anything negative in that and as we stated multiple times here we are all just speculating. But calling someone a coke addict when we all know Joel was a weed guy is just vitriol given that NOT Joel was seen with powder on his clothes.
> 
> I don't have disagreements with you! For that to happen I would've to take you seriously. I know how you roll. I get covered in a bag of salt before I enter this thread. That's why I'm laughing at your Joel comments knowing where they come from.
> 
> Duh! Yes, I know but that doesn't mean I can't comment on it.
> 
> This discussion is not about preferences of posters, it's about knowing this thread history and then stepping in and calling everyone out for not having your opinion or being negative all the time. If you've been here from the beginning you would know where the older posters were coming from, why those are fed up with Alex's continued famewhore dating (since we've been through this before) and he still keeps saying one thing but doing something completely different. If he just owned his hot mess all would be satisfied.


I never said you can't comment. Where did I ever say that?
And I am allowed to also comment. That's why it's a discussion board.
The "duh" part of your comment makes your response seem a bit condescending. Perhaps, that was not your intention? Only one other poster has been a bit condescending to me, and she also now says she doesn't like "newbies" that much either. I have never been rude to anyone.
A fan is a fan. I can understand why some older posters could be frustrated with Alex. But fandoms change and so do the people in them. Some older fans stop being fans, especially when they prefer other actors now and then are negative because they want their new favourite to be more successful. I have seen that many times in many other fandoms. Other older fans leave the fandom. And new fans join the fandom. Fandoms are always evolving. That's why a fan is a fan. All fans have valuable opinions and the right to express them.
I am looking forward to Flarsky. It seems you are too. Cool.


----------



## StarrLady

redwingnut25 said:


> Welcome Starlady.  I learned a long time ago not to go against the "cliq". I just sit back and laugh at the drama.


Thank you.
I hope you will join in and post more. There are always cliques in fandoms. Just like in real life. It is best to not let them prevent you from joining in.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Double post


----------



## waterlilies_

gacats said:


> Okay! This has been fun....
> Does anyone know where Alex might be now?



In Paris with her


----------



## Blue Irina

waterlilies_ said:


> In Paris with her



Sources, photos? Thanks!


----------



## StarrLady

MooCowmoo said:


> View attachment 3986786
> 
> 
> 
> *Jokes*


You have a good sense of humor.


----------



## loujono

Blue Irina said:


> Sources, photos? Thanks!


I think her SM silence speaks volumes tbh  - it always seems she goes quiet when she is otherwise occupied  and why wouldn't you!


----------



## loujono




----------



## Blue Irina

loujono said:


> I think her SM silence speaks volumes tbh  - it always seems she goes quiet when she is otherwise occupied  and why wouldn't you!



This would be me:


----------



## Blue Irina

loujono said:


> I think her SM silence speaks volumes tbh  - it always seems she goes quiet when she is otherwise occupied  and why wouldn't you!


----------



## loujono

just posting some of my faves


----------



## loujono

Blue Irina said:


> This would be me:[/QUOTE
> 
> ultimate snake wrangler


----------



## GlamazonD

StarrLady said:


> Thank you. You and many others here have made me feel very welcome here.
> I am seeing comments now (not from you) that seem to imply that older posters are favoured and they should get more leeway. I find that kind of thinking rather cliquish. Someone is not a better fan just because they have been posting here longer. And their opinion is not more valuable either.



Welcome to the board @StarrLady. As far as I know, this thread has never been a completely Askars friendly zone. If you are a normal fan (minding your own business, not living your life through someone else), you have to develope a thick skin to digest the endless and tiresome negativity in the "fandom".

****************************************************************
_
Random observations_: What is this whining about how you are not allowed to have a negative opinion or critizize Alex or his girlfriends as much as your hearts desire? Who prevents?

This is a discussion board where the fans and non-fans interact regularly. It's given that malicious speculations, unsourced rumors and hearsays lead to sometimes heated conversation. If you post something questionable, you have to own it and not get mad if others ask your sources or agenda.

I haven't seen negative comments censored or "trollish" posters banned when I've been bullied, insulted and reported constantly just for asking the "wrong" questions about double standards and selectivie criticism. Good examples are Charlize Theron and Joel Kinnaman threads. Their fans didn't even mind that their faves have worked with Terry Richardson and Kevin Spacey. They have such supportive fandoms, just like other Skarsgards and True Blood actors, awww bless them


----------



## Blue Irina

GlamazonD said:


> Welcome to the board I haven't seen negative comments censored or "trollish" posters banned when I've been bullied, insulted and reported constantly just for asking the "wrong" questions about double standards and selectivie criticism. Good examples are Charlize Theron and Joel Kinnaman threads. Their fans didn't even mind that their faves have worked with Terry Richardson and Kevin Spacey. They have such supportive fandoms, just like other Skarsgards and True Blood actors, awww bless them :angel:




Or when their favs were Weinstein girls. Oops!


----------



## StarrLady

GlamazonD said:


> Welcome to the board @StarrLady. As far as I know, this thread has never been a completely Askars friendly zone. If you are a normal fan (minding your own business, not living your life through someone else), you have to develope a thick skin to digest the endless and tiresome negativity in the "fandom".
> 
> ****************************************************************
> _
> Random observations_: What is this whining about how you are not allowed to have a negative opinion or critizize Alex or his girlfriends as much as your hearts desire? Who prevents?
> 
> This is a discussion board where the fans and non-fans interact regularly. It's given that malicious speculations, unsourced rumors and hearsays lead to sometimes heated conversation. If you post something questionable, you have to own it and not get mad if others ask your sources or agenda.
> 
> I haven't seen negative comments censored or "trollish" posters banned when I've been bullied, insulted and reported constantly just for asking the "wrong" questions about double standards and selectivie criticism. Good examples are Charlize Theron and Joel Kinnaman threads. Their fans didn't even mind that their faves have worked with Terry Richardson and Kevin Spacey. They have such supportive fandoms, just like other Skarsgards and True Blood actors, awww bless them


Thank you, Glamazon.
Most people here have been nice to me. I don't let anyone bother me too much, if not.

I have seen whining about negative comments not being allowed. I agree with you, that is not true. They just want to post negative comments, even vitriol, and don't want anyone to respond. It is hypocritical, because ultimately it is them who are trying to stifle others. 

And some of us newer fans/posters are just more positive people. Like you said, it does not seem to be a problem on the other threads where faves like Charlize and Joel are never really criticized. So why is being a positive person only a problem here? And why accuse new fans of being from another forum? I did not come from another forum. People should remember that the internet is anonymous and no one really knows who anyone is or what they know. 

Once again, thanks to those of you who have been welcoming.


----------



## MooCowmoo

I can see the negative/positive from both sides.  I don't think the sun shines out of Alex's arse and more often than not he is a walking contradiction but he is an actor and a celeb and I truly hope it stays in that order.....Like I said many pages back, I have no illusions about him.

However, what bothers me is not the negative posts...it's the unhealthy, constant hatred that is contained in certain members posts.... No one has the right here to censor anybody else but I'm not going to apologise that for me, it does get tedious to read the same old hate filled comments over and over.

What I would like to say though is it's great we have new members, this thread has been through many a 'dry patch' so at least we are clocking up the pages again [emoji6]


----------



## Santress

Spotted last night at *Ezra Petronio's* Eighties-Themed 50th Birthday Party (March 2, 2018, Paris):







*Ezra Petronio Celebrates 50th Birthday With Eighties-Themed Party*
*The evening turned into couples night for Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård, as well as Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz.*

PARIS — Ezra Petronio laid on ginger beer, jars of candy and a playlist of Eighties pop for the party during Paris Fashion Week celebrating his 50th birthday, which was titled “La Boum,” after the cult French movie starring a teenage Sophie Marceau.

The first floor of the ornate Hôtel Le Marois was decked out with helium balloons, glitter balls and giant screens showing videos of songs selected by Petronio and DJ Michel Gaubert — think Pet Shop Boys and Olivia Newton-John. The party was organized by fashion producer Alexandre de Betak, who also laid on a giant birthday cake.

“We went to kindergarten together, so he kind of revisited our early parties, because the word ‘boum’ in French is what you call the pre-teen and teen parties when the parents empty the house,” Petronio said, in between greeting guests such as Christopher Kane, Anthony Vaccarello, Selah Marley and Audrey Marnay.

*The party doubled as couples night for many of the guests. Alexa Chung arrived with Alexander Skarsgård, though the possibly on-again couple declined to pose together for photographs, instead repairing to a sofa in a corner. *Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz also made an appearance...

http://wwd.com/eye/parties/ezra-pet...rthday-with-eighties-themed-party-1202611500/


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> Spotted last night at *Ezra Petronio's* Eighties-Themed 50th Birthday Party (March 2, 2018, Paris):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ezra Petronio Celebrates 50th Birthday With Eighties-Themed Party*
> *The evening turned into couples night for Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård, as well as Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz.*
> 
> PARIS — Ezra Petronio laid on ginger beer, jars of candy and a playlist of Eighties pop for the party during Paris Fashion Week celebrating his 50th birthday, which was titled “La Boum,” after the cult French movie starring a teenage Sophie Marceau.
> 
> The first floor of the ornate Hôtel Le Marois was decked out with helium balloons, glitter balls and giant screens showing videos of songs selected by Petronio and DJ Michel Gaubert — think Pet Shop Boys and Olivia Newton-John. The party was organized by fashion producer Alexandre de Betak, who also laid on a giant birthday cake.
> 
> “We went to kindergarten together, so he kind of revisited our early parties, because the word ‘boum’ in French is what you call the pre-teen and teen parties when the parents empty the house,” Petronio said, in between greeting guests such as Christopher Kane, Anthony Vaccarello, Selah Marley and Audrey Marnay.
> 
> *The party doubled as couples night for many of the guests. Alexa Chung arrived with Alexander Skarsgård, though the possibly on-again couple declined to pose together for photographs, instead repairing to a sofa in a corner. *Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz also made an appearance...
> 
> http://wwd.com/eye/parties/ezra-pet...rthday-with-eighties-themed-party-1202611500/



Thank you @Santress!

You were right, @waterlilies_


----------



## waterlilies_

Blue Irina said:


> Thank you @Santress!
> 
> You were right, @waterlilies_



Sure I was. Wouldn’t have said if not


----------



## Blue Irina

waterlilies_ said:


> Sure I was. Wouldn’t have said if not



If you don't share a source I don't know if it is speculation or you read something online. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GlamazonD

MooCowmoo said:


> I can see the negative/positive from both sides*.  I don't think the sun shines out of Alex's arse *and more often than not he is a walking contradiction but he is an actor and a celeb and I truly hope it stays in that order.....Like I said many pages back, I have no illusions about him.
> 
> However, what bothers me is not the negative posts..*.it's the unhealthy, constant hatred that is contained in certain members posts.*... No one has the right here to censor anybody else but I'm not going to apologise that for me, it does get tedious to read the same old hate filled comments over and over.
> 
> What I would like to say though is it's great we have new members, this thread has been through many a 'dry patch' so at least we are clocking up the pages again [emoji6]



^ Exactly! I don't think so either. I'm not putting celebrities on a pedestal (and then tear them down). Everyone has flaws and imperfections (except us), and considering the number of AS threads on tpf alone, Alex has to be more flawed than anyone else. 

That said, I also find it extremy arrogant and patronizing to claim that us less "critical" fans think that Alex farts rainbows or are obsessed and naive. I don't know about others but I'm not into bashing and bullying and I'd rather not to badmouth anyone, not even Joel or Charlize. 

What makes me sometimes confused here is a childish mean girl attitude, bullying and double standards.
Some people keep saying that "you're company you keep", but there's also a saying about bullies hiding behind a keyboards.






Source: http://in-love-with-norman-reedus.tumblr.com/


----------



## StarrLady

MooCowmoo said:


> I can see the negative/positive from both sides.  I don't think the sun shines out of Alex's arse and more often than not he is a walking contradiction but he is an actor and a celeb and I truly hope it stays in that order.....Like I said many pages back, I have no illusions about him.
> 
> However, what bothers me is not the negative posts...it's the unhealthy, constant hatred that is contained in certain members posts.... No one has the right here to censor anybody else but I'm not going to apologise that for me, it does get tedious to read the same old hate filled comments over and over.
> 
> What I would like to say though is it's great we have new members, this thread has been through many a 'dry patch' so at least we are clocking up the pages again [emoji6]


I would hope that most older posters would be glad to get some newer members, it's fun to have more fans to engage with. It does feel good to hear that us newer fans are being welcomed and seen in a positive way. So, thanks for saying that.

And your other comments here are spot on too.


----------



## ginniginevra

loujono said:


> No I haven;t, do you have more info on it?



In 1993, the American climber Greg Mortenson, after a failed attempt to reach the summit of K2 and a difficult descent that threatens his life, arrives in the remote village of Korphe, in the Pakistani Karakorum. The inhabitants treat him for seven weeks, and to repay Greg promises them that he will return to build a school. "Three cups of tea" is the story of that promise, of the difficulties encountered to keep it - in California, Greg gives up the house and lives in the car to not waste the rent money - and the spectacular success of the company: in a dozen of years Mortenson has built not one but fifty-five schools, promoted in particular the education of girls, always excluded, and has continued his work in areas dominated by the Taliban, even after 11 September and the wars that have bloodied a land already battered.

Most of the book is based on a true story. It seems however that the author, that is Mortenson himself, has invented some parts ... However I think Alex would be perfect for a role like this


----------



## redwingnut25

MooCowmoo said:


> View attachment 3986786
> 
> 
> 
> *Jokes*


I actually have a bong in my hand right now!


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Spotted last night at *Ezra Petronio's* Eighties-Themed 50th Birthday Party (March 2, 2018, Paris):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ezra Petronio Celebrates 50th Birthday With Eighties-Themed Party*
> *The evening turned into couples night for Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård, as well as Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz.*
> 
> PARIS — Ezra Petronio laid on ginger beer, jars of candy and a playlist of Eighties pop for the party during Paris Fashion Week celebrating his 50th birthday, which was titled “La Boum,” after the cult French movie starring a teenage Sophie Marceau.
> 
> The first floor of the ornate Hôtel Le Marois was decked out with helium balloons, glitter balls and giant screens showing videos of songs selected by Petronio and DJ Michel Gaubert — think Pet Shop Boys and Olivia Newton-John. The party was organized by fashion producer Alexandre de Betak, who also laid on a giant birthday cake.
> 
> “We went to kindergarten together, so he kind of revisited our early parties, because the word ‘boum’ in French is what you call the pre-teen and teen parties when the parents empty the house,” Petronio said, in between greeting guests such as Christopher Kane, Anthony Vaccarello, Selah Marley and Audrey Marnay.
> 
> *The party doubled as couples night for many of the guests. Alexa Chung arrived with Alexander Skarsgård, though the possibly on-again couple declined to pose together for photographs, instead repairing to a sofa in a corner. *Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz also made an appearance...
> 
> http://wwd.com/eye/parties/ezra-pet...rthday-with-eighties-themed-party-1202611500/


Thanks, Santress.
I know some will get upset that Alex is in Paris with Alexa. But why not focus on other stuff instead? We get to sort of see Alex's look as Gadi Becker. We have not seen anything from actual filming yet, but this picture does seem to indicate a few things. Alex's hair is growing out and it appears darker. I wonder if they are adding some hair pieces to give Gadi longer hair since it is the 70s. I guess we will not really know until we see a picture of Alex filming. At least we know he will have darker hair.


----------



## redwingnut25

StarrLady said:


> Thank you.
> I hope you will join in and post more. There are always cliques in fandoms. Just like in real life. It is best to not let them prevent you from joining in.



Thank you Star Lady, but I've learned long ago not to post, in this forum or others. One "wrong" word in a post can make people lose their minds. Just step back and read between you and BagBerry. Terrible. No wonder this country is so sad right now...


----------



## StarrLady

redwingnut25 said:


> Thank you Star Lady, but I've learned long ago not to post, in this forum or others. One "wrong" word in a post can make people lose their minds. Just step back and read between you and BagBerry. Terrible. No wonder this country is so sad right now...


I don't think Bagberry and I have had such a negative conversation. It's only one post from me and I am not angry at all. I'm just trying to clarify what is meant. It's no big deal.


----------



## aerohead21

Just my two cents...I’m an oldy as some of you guys should recall me with the names aerohead and sweet_emotion. Duh, Aerosmith fan...

Anyway, I’ve been around quite a few Alex forums and at some point or another have posted on them.  Most currently, after about a 2-3 year haitus from forums in general, I came here and I know most all of you guys here from either other forums or lurking along the way.

Firstly, the war between forums, and particularly tPF has been around since basically the beginning. It was always this forum against that forum and let’s see what info they have and hahaha look at them back biting each other... it’s ridiculous and it’s tiring and it’s really immature, but it has existed for easily going into the double digit years now. I know I started following Alex about 8 years ago and forums existed before then so that’s where I get my guesstimate.

Secondly, fighting within forums has been going on the same amount of time. When forums start breaking down like what we’re seeing now, that’s when you see people bail out. I have left two forums so far because what went from jovial conversation and speculation has turned into people arguing about how they’re arguing.

All of us are going to ebb and flow on our feelings about Alex whether it’s his career choices or personal life. I remember when some people were super excited for him to do Battleship and some people were like WTF it’s going to suck so bad. And the Kate Hate was SUPERBAD. I was part of that. I felt like she was using him for attention, however looking back and with my own personal growth in life, I am thinking she was clingy and used the media for validation more than career growth. Both suck.

Alexa...I like some of her qualities and I dislike some of her qualities. I’m less bothered by this relationship in my gut. Idk what it is.

In the end...literally none of my opinions on him matter and none of anyone else’s here does either. As long as we all keep jumping at each other about it, it’s going to suck in here. You can’t control it. At best, you can ignore it, either by pressing the ignore button or continuing to scroll.

Just let it go.

I need an Elsa meme.....


----------



## loujono

not sure how to share a video from insta but there is a short video on there of them both too - he'd rocking the dark hair - I likey a lot!


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Spotted last night at *Ezra Petronio's* Eighties-Themed 50th Birthday Party (March 2, 2018, Paris):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ezra Petronio Celebrates 50th Birthday With Eighties-Themed Party*
> *The evening turned into couples night for Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård, as well as Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz.*
> 
> PARIS — Ezra Petronio laid on ginger beer, jars of candy and a playlist of Eighties pop for the party during Paris Fashion Week celebrating his 50th birthday, which was titled “La Boum,” after the cult French movie starring a teenage Sophie Marceau.
> 
> The first floor of the ornate Hôtel Le Marois was decked out with helium balloons, glitter balls and giant screens showing videos of songs selected by Petronio and DJ Michel Gaubert — think Pet Shop Boys and Olivia Newton-John. The party was organized by fashion producer Alexandre de Betak, who also laid on a giant birthday cake.
> 
> “We went to kindergarten together, so he kind of revisited our early parties, because the word ‘boum’ in French is what you call the pre-teen and teen parties when the parents empty the house,” Petronio said, in between greeting guests such as Christopher Kane, Anthony Vaccarello, Selah Marley and Audrey Marnay.
> 
> *The party doubled as couples night for many of the guests. Alexa Chung arrived with Alexander Skarsgård, though the possibly on-again couple declined to pose together for photographs, instead repairing to a sofa in a corner. *Anwar Hadid and Nicola Peltz also made an appearance...
> 
> http://wwd.com/eye/parties/ezra-pet...rthday-with-eighties-themed-party-1202611500/



When you blow up the image he looks pretty into whatever AC is saying - the way he is looking right at here - jesus if he looked at me like that I'd surely catch on fire!! I am loving his darker hair too. Maybe this will get the tabloids onto it now they have been sighted as possibly on again'


----------



## loujono

GlamazonD said:


> ^ Exactly! I don't think so either. I'm not putting celebrities on a pedestal (and then tear them down). Everyone has flaws and imperfections (except us), and considering the number of AS threads on tpf alone, Alex has to be more flawed than anyone else.
> 
> That said, I also find it extremy arrogant and patronizing to claim that us less "critical" fans think that Alex farts rainbows or are obsessed and naive. I don't know about others but I'm not into bashing and bullying and I'd rather not to badmouth anyone, not even Joel or Charlize.
> 
> What makes me sometimes confused here is a childish mean girl attitude, bullying and double standards.
> Some people keep saying that "you're company you keep", but there's also a saying about bullies hiding behind a keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://in-love-with-norman-reedus.tumblr.com/



*What makes me sometimes confused here is a childish mean girl attitude, bullying and double standards.
Some people keep saying that "you're company you keep", but there's also a saying about bullies hiding behind a keyboards. - <<<<<<<<<<  *The saying the company you keep is getting real old tbh


----------



## loujono

ginniginevra said:


> In 1993, the American climber Greg Mortenson, after a failed attempt to reach the summit of K2 and a difficult descent that threatens his life, arrives in the remote village of Korphe, in the Pakistani Karakorum. The inhabitants treat him for seven weeks, and to repay Greg promises them that he will return to build a school. "Three cups of tea" is the story of that promise, of the difficulties encountered to keep it - in California, Greg gives up the house and lives in the car to not waste the rent money - and the spectacular success of the company: in a dozen of years Mortenson has built not one but fifty-five schools, promoted in particular the education of girls, always excluded, and has continued his work in areas dominated by the Taliban, even after 11 September and the wars that have bloodied a land already battered.
> 
> Most of the book is based on a true story. It seems however that the author, that is Mortenson himself, has invented some parts ... However I think Alex would be perfect for a role like this


wow thanks - this sounds awesome - i'll have to try and find it - need something new to read


----------



## loujono

So can everyone share how they started on this trip of following Alex. I watched Tarzan about 7 months and although it doesn't have the best acting in the world I kinda became a little obsessed with Alex and Margot and their chemistry and the underlying romance of Tarzan and Jane, I really think they portrayed the ultimate love where you'd do anything really well .... from there I binge watched all of BLL and TB and then I was fully hooked!! I love some of his work, some not so much and I think he seems like a genuine kind of guy who says how it is and often his opinions might change or he may contradict himself but we all do that.




Order of my faves ...
BLL
WOE
TB
TARZAN
SD
THE EAST
DOATG
WMK
HIDDEN
DISCONNECT

Haven't seen GK but struggling to get it here in Australia. 

As for his personal life when I started following him it was just announced they were splitting so I didn't really know too much about anything - I just think they're genuine but for it to work there is a lot in the way probably as all relationships in that kind of world - if you want it you have to work hard - maybe after a few break ups they've realized its worth working hard for. 

Oh and I miss Dada and Fares but I think everyone in general is busy, Dada with his music and Fares with Westworld and other stuff.


----------



## Kitkath70

I noticed him in GK and thought he was great, but it wasn’t until TB that I really started following him.  After the first episode I binge read all the SVM books that were available.  So when they showed him sitting on the throne in episode 4, it was like he stepped out of the books.  He fit the character so completely.  The threads were fun back then because not only were we talking about Alex and TB, we were also talking about the books.  Every May when a new book was released, there would be a flurry of discussion and we had lots of Fanfics to recommend to each other too.  In fact a number of the girls in the early days were fanfic authors.  KB and the last SVM book we’re really the only things that pissed people off and the discussions and arguments could be brutal.   I think BLL is his absolute best work to date, but I thought he was brilliant in DOaTG and WMK.  TB will probably always be my favorite.


----------



## Blue Irina

@loujono I started following Alex during second season of True Blood. Then I read the Sookie Stackhouse novels. You were lucky to escape the Bosworth era. The hate was REAL! And the ship wars in the True Blood era were epic. #SooricForever #TeamEric #FUAlanBall ##FUCharlaineHarris

@aerohead21 "I’m less bothered by this relationship in my gut. Idk what it is." Me too. In my case the reason is simple: so tired and burnout by the Bosworth drama that I don't have the same energy to discuss this new romance.


----------



## AB Negative

Kitkath70 said:


> I noticed him in GK and thought he was great, but it wasn’t until TB that I really started following him.  After the first episode I binge read all the SVM books that were available.  So when they showed him sitting on the throne in episode 4, it was like he stepped out of the books.  He fit the character so completely.  The threads were fun back then because not only were we talking about Alex and TB, we were also talking about the books.  Every May when a new book was released, there would be a flurry of discussion and we had lots of Fanfics to recommend to each other too.  In fact a number of the girls in the early days were fanfic authors.  KB and the last SVM book we’re really the only things that pissed people off and the discussions and arguments could be brutal.   I think BLL is his absolute best work to date, but I thought he was brilliant in DOaTG and WMK.  TB will probably always be my favorite.





Blue Irina said:


> @loujono I started following Alex during second season of True Blood. Then I read the Sookie Stackhouse novels. You were lucky to escape the Bosworth era. The hate was REAL! And the ship wars in the True Blood era were epic. #SooricForever #TeamEric #FUAlanBall ##FUCharlaineHarris
> 
> @aerohead21 "I’m less bothered by this relationship in my gut. Idk what it is." Me too. In my case the reason is simple: so tired and burnout by the Bosworth drama that I don't have the same energy to discuss this new romance.


Were either of you on SookieVerseBlog? I had so much fun interacting with the members and talking about the books and True Blood.  Plus we ALL got along great and laughed and supported each other...no nastiness and back biting.  A lot of naughty talk and joking about the Alex we would, unfortunately, never meet.  I came here looking for that when SVB disbanded, but sadly did not find it.  I always loved how KB (known as "Beige" here) and Alex looked together.  I wish that they were compatible as they sure were pretty to look at.  I love the success as an actor that Alex is showing with all of the recent awards.  He was always a good actor who made the actors in scenes with him also better.  I am thrilled to see his success in his career and hope he finds the same success in love and romance.
I miss the fanfics and still have a lot of the best saved.


----------



## waterlilies_

You can see and hear his voice saying NO on Saifoo7 (IG story)

http://sendvid.com/r0k8oe9d


----------



## ginniginevra

loujono said:


> wow thanks - this sounds awesome - i'll have to try and find it - need something new to read


<br class="Apple-interchange-newline"><div></div>

73/5000

I highly recommend it !!! It is an exciting book that speaks to the heart.


----------



## loujono

AB Negative said:


> Were either of you on SookieVerseBlog? I had so much fun interacting with the members and talking about the books and True Blood.  Plus we ALL got along great and laughed and supported each other...no nastiness and back biting.  A lot of naughty talk and joking about the Alex we would, unfortunately, never meet.  I came here looking for that when SVB disbanded, but sadly did not find it.  I always loved how KB (known as "Beige" here) and Alex looked together.  I wish that they were compatible as they sure were pretty to look at.  I love the success as an actor that Alex is showing with all of the recent awards.  He was always a good actor who made the actors in scenes with him also better.  I am thrilled to see his success in his career and hope he finds the same success in love and romance.
> I miss the fanfics and still have a lot of the best saved.


Hi AB Negative - no I am new here and new to the whole AS scene especially the blogs - this is the only place I am active but love to talk all things Alex - whether it's work or romance


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> You can see and hear his voice saying NO on Saifoo7 (IG story)
> 
> http://sendvid.com/r0k8oe9d[/QUOTE
> yes but it's not a serious no it's a french NON - I think he's OK - it's the birthday guy filming and in this day and age you kind of expect to be on someones filming when at a party - I am still loving that dark hair - shame he hasn't gone shopping in Paris for a new sweater!


----------



## jooa

loujono said:


> yes but it's not a serious no it's a french NON - I think he's OK - it's the birthday guy filming and in this day and age you kind of expect to be on someones filming when at a party - I am still loving that dark hair - shame he hasn't gone shopping in Paris for a new sweater!


The man asks Alex and Alexa to say what they are talking about and Alex  jokes with a French accent NON. Definitely Alex didn't mind filming 
Life with one suitcase Alex takes very seriously as you can see


----------



## ginniginevra

I "met" Alex absolutely by chance: I was following Joe and I landed on TB. Since Joe arrives at the 3 or 4 season (I can not remember) I had all the time to appreciate and be enchanted by the Viking. I was immediately struck by his elegance and his look .... The rest is history. Joe stood there, and I went ahead with Alex. I looked at all his work, (I still could not see GK), and I admit that some things I watched only because he was in the movie. I noticed a growth in his acting and I appreciated Mute, twice following the advice of one of you. (the fact that he is 194 cm high is another point in his favor !!!! I am 185 cm and the same is a feature that I always watch ) His personal life I think is at his best. .. He is always traveling and maintaining a relationship is not easy (for me it would be), but he seems to be in his place with her. In the end, what I want for him is a happy and fulfilling life, but this is a wish I can give to anyone.


----------



## StarrLady

I knew who Alexander Skarsgard was and I always thought he was a good looking actor, but I didn't really watch True Blood that much, so I didn't become a real fan then. I went to see Tarzan....and everything changed. I was so impressed that I began to watch a ton of interviews with him. I found him so funny and smart and endearing. If he had just been gorgeous, I don't know that I would have become as big a fan. But I really liked the combination of his hot looks and personality.

So, I began to watch other stuff he was in. I loved DOATG, I was impressed with how he took a character who could have been super creepy and managed to make him sympathetic. I was lucky that WOE played at a festival in Toronto and so I managed to see it on the big screen. I hope Alex does more comedies. And then it was fun when he was on my TV for seven weeks in a row with BLL. And he put forth a terrific performance.

It is interesting to hear how others here became fans. I knew that many became fans during the True Blood era. He also made some new fans with Tarzan. I know a lot of women who loved him in that film. And I think he won over some new fans with BLL.


----------



## ginniginevra

[QUOTE = "StarrLady, post: 32096691, membro: 632527"] Sapevo chi era Alexander Skarsgard e ho sempre pensato che fosse un attore di bell'aspetto, ma in realtà non guardavo molto True Blood, quindi non sono diventato un vero fan allora. Sono andato a vedere Tarzan .... e tutto è cambiato. Ero così impressionato che ho iniziato a guardare un sacco di interviste con lui. L'ho trovato così divertente, intelligente e accattivante. Se fosse stato semplicemente stupendo, non so che sarei diventato un grande fan. Ma mi è davvero piaciuta la combinazione dei suoi look accattivanti e personalità.

Così, ho iniziato a guardare altre cose in cui era. Ho adorato DOATG, sono rimasto impressionato da come ha interpretato un personaggio che avrebbe potuto essere super-raccapricciante e che è riuscito a renderlo simpatico. Sono stato fortunato che WOE abbia suonato in un festival a Toronto e così sono riuscito a vederlo sul grande schermo. Spero che Alex faccia più commedie. E poi è stato divertente quando è stato in TV per sette settimane di fila con BLL. E ha fatto una prestazione eccezionale.

È interessante sentire come gli altri qui sono diventati fan. Sapevo che molti diventarono fan durante l'era True Blood. Ha anche fatto nuovi fan con Tarzan. Conosco un sacco di donne che lo amavano in quel film. E penso che abbia conquistato alcuni nuovi fan con BLL. [/ QUOTE]


----------



## ginniginevra

In fact, I know who Alex is since September 2016. I saw all of TB and all the films he had made up to then, the interviews with the Q & A. Then I started taking some photos here and there until I got a considerable collection ... Obviously after a month and a half of bread and Alex every day I went crazy. Literally. Now I'm better, I can see his faults, and he's no longer on the pedestal. My husband no longer wants to lock me up in a sanatorium and everything is back to normal. However it is in the screen saver on my PC and on my cell phone!


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> I knew who Alexander Skarsgard was and I always thought he was a good looking actor, but I didn't really watch True Blood that much, so I didn't become a real fan then. I went to see Tarzan....and everything changed. I was so impressed that I began to watch a ton of interviews with him. I found him so funny and smart and endearing. If he had just been gorgeous, I don't know that I would have become as big a fan. But I really liked the combination of his hot looks and personality.
> 
> So, I began to watch other stuff he was in. I loved DOATG, I was impressed with how he took a character who could have been super creepy and managed to make him sympathetic. I was lucky that WOE played at a festival in Toronto and so I managed to see it on the big screen. I hope Alex does more comedies. And then it was fun when he was on my TV for seven weeks in a row with BLL. And he put forth a terrific performance.
> 
> It is interesting to hear how others here became fans. I knew that many became fans during the True Blood era. He also made some new fans with Tarzan. I know a lot of women who loved him in that film. And I think he won over some new fans with BLL.


Yes I also watched a lot of interviews and you're right he was funny, smart and endearing - another reason I started following him


----------



## Blue Irina

AB Negative said:


> Were either of you on SookieVerseBlog? I had so much fun interacting with the members and talking about the books and True Blood.  Plus we ALL got along great and laughed and supported each other...no nastiness and back biting.  A lot of naughty talk and joking about the Alex we would, unfortunately, never meet.  I came here looking for that when SVB disbanded, but sadly did not find it.  I always loved how KB (known as "Beige" here) and Alex looked together.  I wish that they were compatible as they sure were pretty to look at.  I love the success as an actor that Alex is showing with all of the recent awards.  He was always a good actor who made the actors in scenes with him also better.  I am thrilled to see his success in his career and hope he finds the same success in love and romance.
> I miss the fanfics and still have a lot of the best saved.



I didn't post on SVB but read the comments. Eric and Sookie Lovers and  TB Rants were great too. Hated the mods on Charlaine Harris site. I used to visit the TB Facebook page. That was a war zone! Lol! Viking Lovers vs. Bill Babes. Great times.


----------



## OHVamp

I discovered Alex in TB, and admit to drooling at the scene where he strutted out of Fangtasia. I next watched GK and was hooked. I miss the fun days of some of the Sookie blogs too. Many laughs. Silly me thinking the Eric/Bill hate was pretty crazy, only to run smack in to the KB hate wars. Now Alexa. I generally avoid the drama part, but do appreciate many posters here and other places.

I'm not usually so enamored of an actor, but with Alex I went and found the fan site he did years ago and really liked his style. Not sure if it's still out there, but worth looking for. There is also a short story he wrote about losing his virginity that I liked. Shows his sense of humor.

Here is a link to the article if interested. I believe it's OK to post the link. It's from the sookieverseblog.

https://sookieverseblog.wordpress.com/tag/alexander-skarsgard/page/4/


----------



## OHVamp

"Eric and Sookie Lovers and TB Rants were great too. Hated the mods on Charlaine Harris site. I used to visit the TB Facebook page. That was a war zone! Lol! Viking Lovers vs. Bill Babes. Great times."

A lot of people disliked Charlaine Harris's site and the mods. I didn't envy their jobs. It was my first venture in to a fan site, and my last.


----------



## aerohead21

Ahh Bill’s Babes...the memories


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> I noticed him in GK and thought he was great, but it wasn’t until TB that I really started following him.  After the first episode I binge read all the SVM books that were available.  So when they showed him sitting on the throne in episode 4, it was like he stepped out of the books.  He fit the character so completely.  The threads were fun back then because not only were we talking about Alex and TB, we were also talking about the books.  Every May when a new book was released, there would be a flurry of discussion and we had lots of Fanfics to recommend to each other too.  In fact a number of the girls in the early days were fanfic authors.  KB and the last SVM book we’re really the only things that pissed people off and the discussions and arguments could be brutal.   I think BLL is his absolute best work to date, but I thought he was brilliant in DOaTG and WMK.  TB will probably always be my favorite.


I really enjoy everyone's stories.
I was hoping to discuss Mute, but I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## aerohead21

I haven’t seen it yet!!

I actually was introduced to the True Blood books first. Then, my very best friend, whose last name happens to be Trueblood, got that drink they made. I didn’t associate the two until my friend with the last name told me, so I was like oh huh...and let me just say, I always found Eric’s character hot in the books so when I saw who played him...it was like FIRE!! 

Idk how I found the forums either cuz I have never been a forum watcher or reader or poster EVER except for Alex. And I’ve enjoyed most everything he’s done. I particularly like his sense of humor. He’s adorkable and he doesn’t even know it.


----------



## StarrLady

AB Negative said:


> Were either of you on SookieVerseBlog? I had so much fun interacting with the members and talking about the books and True Blood.  Plus we ALL got along great and laughed and supported each other...no nastiness and back biting.  A lot of naughty talk and joking about the Alex we would, unfortunately, never meet.  I came here looking for that when SVB disbanded, but sadly did not find it.  I always loved how KB (known as "Beige" here) and Alex looked together.  I wish that they were compatible as they sure were pretty to look at.  I love the success as an actor that Alex is showing with all of the recent awards.  He was always a good actor who made the actors in scenes with him also better.  I am thrilled to see his success in his career and hope he finds the same success in love and romance.
> I miss the fanfics and still have a lot of the best saved.


Hello, AB Negative.
Yes, Alex and Kate were an attractive couple. I hope Alex has success in his personal life too.
Yes, I agree that he made actors in scenes with him better. He certainly was good for Bel Powley in DOATG.


----------



## OHVamp

I thought he was especially yummy in "What Mazie Knew". He works well with kids.


----------



## jojo518

OHVamp said:


> I thought he was especially yummy in "What Mazie Knew". He works well with kids.



I agree...besides TB I think "What Mazie Knew" is my favorite.......


----------



## VEGASTAR

I never watched True Blood because i dont like vampires/blood the whole horror genre. I can't sleep for days if I watch those. So I actually never even knew the show existed. I live in Europe and Alex is not that famous in my country in the sence that I don't ever remember reading anything about him in a newspaper or seing him on tv either. So that being said, I first watched Alex in The Legend of Tarzan without knowing who he was. I didn't google him either I didn't wonder who he was, I just went to the sinema to watch Tarzan the movie. Unfortunately i did not like the movie in general and did not pay any special attention to him ( i don't like that much muscle either, not attractive to me). Among other reasons, it had to do with the way David Yates directs.. the way he shoots, that the tone in the movie is dark and cold to me. I feel distant to it. He even made a normally warm and green jungle look grey & cold too. The one best scene of the whole movie was the flashback of when Tarzan met Jane and that close up of Tarzan's eyes. That scene got to me. His eyes.... i see a lot in there for some unexplained reason lol   But that was it. I left the cinema and went on with my life. Did not think twice about the movie.

The second time i watched him was in Big Little Lies. I did not recognize him as the actor from Tarzan. So I didn't know Perry was Tarzan! I once again watched him like it was the first time. But this time i loved BLL in general. I knew the ladies and thought the series was great. However I again did not pay too much attention to Alex or to any of the other men in the series who play the husband roles or maybe they just didn't stand out to me (The story was more about the ladies after all !) Maybe because he wasn't in a lot of the scenes and because he was playing a bad character so i wasn't going to think 'wow who is this guy' about a character who was a rapist and an abusive husband. I guess he played the character so well that I just saw a bad man and nothing else. I did not think he was handsome or hot even for a minute because of that.

Just a couple of days after BLL ended with the final episode, i was surfing on youtube for BLL interviews because i had enjoyed it so much. Maybe due to my BLL searches Youtube kept on bringing up a conan interview of a 'guy' i didnt know and finally one day i decided to watch it. It was Alex's first Conan interview where he talked about true blood, being pale, fans, polar bears, his family, his father being naked all the time, his fathers cooking&chilling and his penis size etc...you all know the interview... i thought it was one of the funniest interviews i had ever watched. Everyhing about this guy was interesting. That's the first time i said "*who is this guy*?" It was't just what he was saying but also the way he was saying it. There was something about the boy. He was very different and interesting to me. So i googled his name. I was shocked to find out that this was the same person i had just been watching in BLL and had watched as Tarzan before. The three just didnt look or seem alike. I thought wow this man is clearly a good actor because i could not believe they were all the same persons.... And that's how it all started  It has been a roller coaster ride after that. The watching and reading every interview and movie/series, learning +/- gossip from other fans etc.. That story I will save for another day but let me just say his actual interviews and his goofy yet complicated behaviour are what kept drawing me to him. But once I was there and had watched everything he was in, my thoughts changed  I mean now when I watch BLL all I see is a hot handsome Alexander who is acting wonderfully !!! I no longer see Perry. I can't believe i couldn't see how hot he was when I first watched BLL. Yeahhh once you develop a celebrity crush, it changes how you view things. So I totally understand others who have known him from Generation Kill or True Blood. If I had known about him back then and had discovered the complicated sweety pie that he seems to be, I would have watched Tarzan and BLL in a totally diffent way.

Jessica Lange is his celebrity crush, and HE is mine  end of story


----------



## loujono

OHVamp said:


> I discovered Alex in TB, and admit to drooling at the scene where he strutted out of Fangtasia. I next watched GK and was hooked. I miss the fun days of some of the Sookie blogs too. Many laughs. Silly me thinking the Eric/Bill hate was pretty crazy, only to run smack in to the KB hate wars. Now Alexa. I generally avoid the drama part, but do appreciate many posters here and other places.
> 
> I'm not usually so enamored of an actor, but with Alex I went and found the fan site he did years ago and really liked his style. Not sure if it's still out there, but worth looking for. There is also a short story he wrote about losing his virginity that I liked. Shows his sense of humor.
> 
> Here is a link to the article if interested. I believe it's OK to post the link. It's from the sookieverseblog.
> 
> https://sookieverseblog.wordpress.com/tag/alexander-skarsgard/page/4/


OMG that is so funny - you can just imagine teen Alex and his mates - so funny - somewhat brings back memories of my first time - shame it wasn't with someone a fabulous as Alex!


----------



## VEGASTAR

I read "tall" I see a brown sweater (the lighting is making it look darker in color), I see that chin and I am thinking is Alex the next on Grimshaw??


----------



## waterlilies_

@VEGASTAR it's Armie Hammer. he also tagged him. he is really tall and beautiful.


----------



## VEGASTAR

waterlilies_ said:


> @VEGASTAR it's Armie Hammer. he also tagged him. he is really tall and beautiful.


Ohhh O.K thanks


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Ohhh O.K thanks


Yes I didn't think ALex because he was never up for an oscar


----------



## loujono

loujono said:


> So can everyone share how they started on this trip of following Alex. I watched Tarzan about 7 months and although it doesn't have the best acting in the world I kinda became a little obsessed with Alex and Margot and their chemistry and the underlying romance of Tarzan and Jane, I really think they portrayed the ultimate love where you'd do anything really well .... from there I binge watched all of BLL and TB and then I was fully hooked!! I love some of his work, some not so much and I think he seems like a genuine kind of guy who says how it is and often his opinions might change or he may contradict himself but we all do that.
> 
> View attachment 3987866
> 
> 
> Order of my faves ...
> BLL
> WOE
> TB
> TARZAN
> SD
> THE EAST
> DOATG
> WMK
> HIDDEN
> DISCONNECT
> 
> Haven't seen GK but struggling to get it here in Australia.
> 
> As for his personal life when I started following him it was just announced they were splitting so I didn't really know too much about anything - I just think they're genuine but for it to work there is a lot in the way probably as all relationships in that kind of world - if you want it you have to work hard - maybe after a few break ups they've realized its worth working hard for.
> 
> Oh and I miss Dada and Fares but I think everyone in general is busy, Dada with his music and Fares with Westworld and other stuff.



Oh and I also admit to listening to Alex podcasts and movies on itunes at work - gets me through the day - that voice does things to me and it's so soothing to listen to - when you're not watching and just listening you hear so much more


----------



## VEGASTAR

loujono said:


> Yes I didn't think ALex because he was never up for an oscar



Yes I know he wasn't up for an oscar (we would have had a big party here if he was lol) but tall dude wearing a brown sweater had me thinking and I thought Nick might go on in the actual interview following that sentence by saying No oscar but he has 4 other major awards... and the he has won my heart could have been related their friendship (due to Alexa) over years. I guess we read into things and see what we want to see. I really wanted to see Alex taking the heart monitor test like Margo. I would like to see what gets his heart rate up high... I got so excited at the thought of that I posted it here immediately. The mistake I made was to post my view here quickly without really analyzing the post !!! I should remember to think twice ( maybe 3 times) before posting here in future. Sorry if I got anyone else's heart rate going for any unnecessary reason lol. If I had looked at the tag on the picture as @waterlilies_  pointed out it would have given me the answer.... shame on me I forgot to do so!!!


----------



## betheunicorn

aerohead21 said:


> Just my two cents...I’m an oldy as some of you guys should recall me with the names aerohead and sweet_emotion. Duh, Aerosmith fan
> 
> All of us are going to ebb and flow on our feelings about Alex whether it’s his career choices or personal life. I remember when some people were super excited for him to do Battleship and some people were like WTF it’s going to suck so bad. And the Kate Hate was SUPERBAD. I was part of that. I felt like she was using him for attention, however looking back and with my own personal growth in life, I am thinking she was clingy and used the media for validation more than career growth. Both suck.
> 
> Alexa...I like some of her qualities and I dislike some of her qualities. I’m less bothered by this relationship in my gut. Idk what it is.
> 
> In the end...literally none of my opinions on him matter and none of anyone else’s here does either. As long as we all keep jumping at each other



I don't know anything about hate wars, just the thought of it makes me laugh pretty hard, but I enjoy your balanced way of thinking. 
My two cents (also so much enjoy learning new idioms!), as well:
I have a feeling that pretty soon he'll wish he could flee London just as fast as he wanted to come in the first place, but he will not be able to due to work. Also have a feeling that this is only my feeling.


----------



## ginniginevra

Jessica Lange is his celebrity crush, and HE is mine  end of story 

In  fact it was the first time in my life that I fell in love with an actor and I felt very very stupid ... In all cases if one day fate will bring him in front of my eyes, live, I hope to have enough cold blood to tell him at least "hello" (my fantasies are pushed up to drink a beer with him, but they are just fantasies)


----------



## VEGASTAR

ginniginevra said:


> Jessica Lange is his celebrity crush, and HE is mine  end of story
> 
> In  fact it was the first time in my life that I fell in love with an actor and I felt very very stupid ... In all cases if one day fate will bring him in front of my eyes, live, I hope to have enough cold blood to tell him at least "hello" (my fantasies are pushed up to drink a beer with him, but they are just fantasies)



I see that you "like my line" and have repeated it. 

"Jessica Lange is his celebrity crush, and HE is mine  end of story "

I hope you actually get a chance to say hello  to him & have that beer @ginniginevra. Don't forget, anything is possible.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex  out and about in *Notting Hill, London* today (March 5, 2018):
















































 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010Z15202903542105575


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> I don't know anything about hate wars, just the thought of it makes me laugh pretty hard, but I enjoy your balanced way of thinking.
> My two cents (also so much enjoy learning new idioms!), as well:
> I have a feeling that pretty soon he'll wish he could flee London just as fast as he wanted to come in the first place, but he will not be able to due to work. Also have a feeling that this is only my feeling.


The pics taken in Paris show them comfortable with each other. People may wish that they break up. But there's nothing indicating that right now. He didn't come to London for her. He's shooting a mini-series for several months. And they will also shoot in other parts of Europe and perhaps some part of the Middle East.


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks for those pictures, Santress.
I know that I made similar comments about his hair before but the previous pictures were a lot less clear. From these much clearer pictures, we can now definitely see that his hair has grown a lot and that it is darker for the role. I wish we could get some pictures of him as Gadi.


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes I know he wasn't up for an oscar (we would have had a big party here if he was lol) but tall dude wearing a brown sweater had me thinking and I thought Nick might go on in the actual interview following that sentence by saying No oscar but he has 4 other major awards... and the he has won my heart could have been related their friendship (due to Alexa) over years. I guess we read into things and see what we want to see. I really wanted to see Alex taking the heart monitor test like Margo. I would like to see what gets his heart rate up high... I got so excited at the thought of that I posted it here immediately. The mistake I made was to post my view here quickly without really analyzing the post !!! I should remember to think twice ( maybe 3 times) before posting here in future. Sorry if I got anyone else's heart rate going for any unnecessary reason lol. If I had looked at the tag on the picture as @waterlilies_  pointed out it would have given me the answer.... shame on me I forgot to do so!!!


 Alex on the heart rate monitor would be EPIC - agree - would be fab to see what gets his heart rate going!!


----------



## ellasam

Great pics. What kind of phone does he have..... it has to be huge, it’s big in his huge hands


----------



## aerohead21

I hate when he slouches...it makes my shoulders hurt on his behalf!


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Great pics. What kind of phone does he have..... it has to be huge, it’s big in his huge hands



It’s IPhone 8. And Ipad in his pocket.


----------



## ellasam

waterlilies_ said:


> It’s IPhone 8. And Ipad in his pocket.


Thanks... I knew the iPad , just not the phone, I have a 7, but mine is way smaller than that


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> Thanks... I knew the iPad , just not the phone, I have a 7, but mine is way smaller than that



It should be the bigger in size.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> The pics taken in Paris show them comfortable with each other. People may wish that they break up. But there's nothing indicating that right now. He didn't come to London for her. He's shooting a mini-series for several months. And they will also shoot in other parts of Europe and perhaps some part of the Middle East.


There is nothing in my comment that says "he came to London for her". And clearly, it 'd be nice to sit still for a while in one city, while working and being with your loved or whatever one. I meant that I have a feeling he might want to leave again pretty soon, not because of work, and work will keep him tied down. It is not about "wishing" anything about anyone. People can only "wish" for themselves. And keep their eyes open.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> I have a feeling that pretty soon he'll wish he could flee London just as fast as he wanted to come in the first place, but he will not be able to due to work.


 I truly don't know how to interpret this, especially the "as fast as he wanted to come in the first place." When you couple it with the fleeing, it certainly implies his eagerness was for the relationship and that he'll soon regret it. Otherwise, I figure all new projects probably make him eager, but don't make him want to flee. As for wishing, people seem to wish and want things for others all the time. And I didn't say you were wishing. That's up for you to decide. 

My entire intent was to observe that they seemed to be in a good place right now. This is also based on some photos I've seen that are still private. And it certainly isn't a stretch to assume that there is a group of people who would prefer a breakup.

And let me add my default caveat. I'm not shipping for them. I don't hate her, but I'm not all that enthused about her, either. I don't follow fashion, so i can't comment on her style or fashion line. I am a realist, and so far they seem to be doing ok as a couple. It could end tomorrow. But there's nothing hinting at that right now. So fleeing doesn't seem to be all that likely right now.


----------



## loujono

loving how fast his hair has grown and he's rocking the dark with those side burns - I likey this look a LOT! and don't get me started on those LOOOOONG legs when he's walking - I'm tall but I reckon I'd still be 2 steps to his one!! and I just posted the other pic because that also makes me smile


----------



## waterlilies_

audiogirl said:


> My entire intent was to observe that they seemed to be in a good place right now. *This is also based on some photos I've seen that are still private*. And it certainly isn't a stretch to assume that there is a group of people who would prefer a breakup.
> .



What photos are you talking about if I may ask?

As for them... actually I don't like her at all and I see him really haggard now. The photos taken yesterday showed him quite dishvelled. To me he is not looking good at all.
And that jacket is really awful, even more on this. No wonder they bought it together in Paris. If they have really bought it.


----------



## audiogirl

I was asked to keep the pics private. They may show up in a few days. I'm not trying to fake people out or act mysterious.

He doesn't look the least disheveled. He looks quite fine. But whatever ...


----------



## waterlilies_

audiogirl said:


> I was asked to keep the pics private. They may show up in a few days. I'm not trying to fake people out or act mysterious.
> 
> He doesn't look the least disheveled. He looks quite fine. But whatever ...



But at least tell us what kind of photos are. Taken while in Paris? Are they intimate in them?


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> I was asked to keep the pics private. They may show up in a few days. I'm not trying to fake people out or act mysterious.
> 
> He doesn't look the least disheveled. He looks quite fine. But whatever ...



I think anyone who is walking in the freezing cold looks less than sexy tbh - if you've ever come in from the cold isn't your face an odd colour with your bags showing more than ever and eyes watery(that's what Alex looks like - cold) - I know I look like that - the fact also along with the weekend away may make him more tired but I agree with audiogirl - looks mightly fine to me, if he knocked on my door I certainly wouldn't slam it in his face.

And can't wait for even more new pics - if they're coming


----------



## waterlilies_

loujono said:


> I think anyone who is waking in the freezing cold looks less than sexy tbh - if you've ever come in from the cold isn't your face an odd colour with your bags showing more than ever and eyes watery(that's what Alex looks like - cold) - I know I look like that - the fact also along with the weekend away may make him more tired but I agree with audiogirl - looks mightly fine to me, if he knocked on my door I certainly wouldn't slam it in his face.
> 
> And can't wait for even more new pics - if they're coming



If he was cold than he could avoid to wear a cotton jacket in freezing London.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm pretty sure he'll continue to wear clothing that seem inadequate for cold protection. That's always been the case. I doubt he's worrying about how his face looks in the cold.

No the pics aren't intimate!


----------



## waterlilies_

audiogirl said:


> I'm pretty sure he'll continue to wear clothing that seem inadequate for cold protection. That's always been the case. I doubt he's worrying about how his face looks in the cold.
> 
> No the pics aren't intimate!



I do think he was trying to "promote" that jacket as his gf does.
So why don't share them with us if you have them? Are they from Paris I suppose.


----------



## audiogirl

They're not mine. I was asked not to share them. They're not from Paris. They're not a big deal.


----------



## betheunicorn

I'm afraid he'll end up tabloid material. I think he already is. Does not matter true or false. Bad for career. Exactly what he's trying to avoid all his professional life. If he is actually trying to avoid it. I might have misunderstood things. Like Matt Damon said once "I promise not to provoke with my life if the paparazzi promise not to follow me". Don't know if it worked for him, but it kinda feels fair.


----------



## betheunicorn

@callan23 have you seen?


----------



## waterlilies_

betheunicorn said:


> I'm afraid he'll end up tabloid material. I think he already is. Does not matter true or false. Bad for career. Exactly what he's trying to avoid all his professional life. If he is actually trying to avoid it. I might have misunderstood things. Like Matt Damon said once "I promise not to provoke with my life if the paparazzi promise not to follow me". Don't know if it worked for him, but it kinda feels fair.



He already is tabloid material. He is losing his original path. He is trying to stay relevant in media now. As usual he says a thing and does the opposite of it.
My opinion of course.


----------



## callan23

audiogirl said:


> I was asked to keep the pics private. They may show up in a few days. I'm not trying to fake people out or act mysterious.
> 
> He doesn't look the least disheveled. He looks quite fine. But whatever ...


i dont mean to be rude, honestly, but what is the point of sharing that you have access to "private" photos? do you know alex or alexa personally? if not, then the photos being "leaked" means they are note being seen as private or protected which is actually a bit uncool to be spreading in the first place.


----------



## callan23

betheunicorn said:


> @callan23 have you seen?


seen what? these private photos? no. as always, im skeptical of anyone who claims to have insider information or access to supposedly private materials. very weird to me.


----------



## callan23

waterlilies_ said:


> He already is tabloid material. He is losing his original path. He is trying to stay relevant in media now. As usual he says a thing and does the opposite of it.
> My opinion of course.


he's a good actor, not the best or my favorite but he has done very well in quite a few roles. i think he's just a lot different than he portrays, which is exactly what most actors do. its a lot of hype and "find me interesting" to keep their appeal going. thats not a judgement, its the business for most. i guess i just find him to appear to be a lot less interesting and mature than i previously thought. not the end of the world but disappointing. at the end of the day none us actually know him so its all conjecture. anyway


----------



## betheunicorn

callan23 said:


> seen what? these private photos? no. as always, im skeptical of anyone who claims to have insider information or access to supposedly private materials. very weird to me.


No. Recent tabloids.


----------



## callan23

oh, no i haven't other than the bs jennifer aniston justin t bs. so insane even for a tabloid. other than that no


betheunicorn said:


> No. Recent tabloids.


----------



## betheunicorn

callan23 said:


> he's a good actor, not the best or my favorite but he has done very well in quite a few roles. i think he's just a lot different than he portrays, which is exactly what most actors do. its a lot of hype and "find me interesting" to keep their appeal going. thats not a judgement, its the business for most. i guess i just find him to appear to be a lot less interesting and mature than i previously thought. not the end of the world but disappointing. at the end of the day none us actually know him so its all conjecture. anyway


I know. It just gets uninspiring after a point so you lose interest. Hey, hope dies last!


----------



## waterlilies_

callan23 said:


> he's a good actor, not the best or my favorite but he has done very well in quite a few roles. i think he's just a lot different than he portrays, which is exactly what most actors do. its a lot of hype and "find me interesting" to keep their appeal going. thats not a judgement, its the business for most. i guess i just find him to appear to be a lot less interesting and mature than i previously thought. not the end of the world but disappointing. at the end of the day none us actually know him so its all conjecture. anyway



Disappoiting is the right word. I've always known he is not a Saint, none on Earth is. But I don't like narcisitic people, I hate the smell of cigaretess, I don't like people who keep selfies and post them all over socials..... Ok, this fits perfectly his actualy gf or am I wrong?

And yes again, he is a decent actor (not the best I do agree) and his movies (but the blockbusters he did) were really great to me.
Besides, once I could look at him and say oh now this is a beatiful man now I can't say it anymore.


----------



## betheunicorn

callan23 said:


> oh, no i haven't other than the bs jennifer aniston justin t bs. so insane even for a tabloid. other than that no


It leaves a bad taste, doesn't it?


----------



## StarrLady

Great. Things were going well for a few days. But it didn't take long for certain negative people to infect the thread again. And why...because they heard that there are photos of him with her.

He is not tabloid material, how silly. I see the tabloids and he is barely in them. His relationship with Alexa has rarely been in the American tabloids. So his career has not been affected by any of this. Ridiculous.

He's not mature? You know what isn't mature? Going on a thread dedicated to an actor and constantly getting negative over his current relationship and constantly trashing him over it. That's very immature. But I guess some are lacking in self-awareness.


----------



## waterlilies_

I'm not negative at all. I do like a lot Alexander if not I wouldn't be here.
Having a different opinion from yours does not mean to be negative! It's a gossip forum this or what?
I'm just saying what I see. He is not the man he seemed to be before her. This is MY personal opinion. I do respect your.


----------



## audiogirl

He genuinely hates paparazzi. You can see it in his reflexive reaction to them. Lately he tries not to scowl at them. I think his new PR team may have had that influence. He doesn't discuss his private life in interviews. He got that habit from his father. Tabloids will trash anyone good or bad. No one takes them seriously. He would have to do a lot more than just date Alexa for it to hurt his career. 

He's already had a tabloid link him to Meryl Streep and a few years ago And then sort of to any woman who got within 10 feet of him,  Including one woman just passing him on the sidewalk and another standing next to him on a train.

He doesn't mind when friends post pics of him. Ignoring Alexa's crowd, lots of his friends have taken pics. He does tend to hide in the back of group shots. But that's partly knowing he's so tall. When he says he prefers his privacy it's just not something he wants to discuss in interviews. Both Kate and Alexa have discussed him in interviews, but not constantly. I don't think he minds. But i do think he'll continue to keep silent.

Look the pics just showed them acting like an average couple. My point was that so far they seem to be in a good place.


----------



## betheunicorn

Hey, just cooked up a game. Imagine pr comes in here with a profile. Or even the source. So, if some are called "too negative" when discussing (whatever that means), some might be equally called "too positive"? To the extent of doing, say, pr? Naaah, I'm reaching!  Feels good when you are always called "negative"? Or "positive"? Does it not? No too good, is it? Try not to see black OR white. Kinda blinding. We are all black AND white. Means we have a brain and a gut. And we are free to converse.


----------



## callan23

StarrLady said:


> Great. Things were going well for a few days. But it didn't take long for certain negative people to infect the thread again. And why...because they heard that there are photos of him with her.
> 
> He is not tabloid material, how silly. I see the tabloids and he is barely in them. His relationship with Alexa has rarely been in the American tabloids. So his career has not been affected by any of this. Ridiculous.
> 
> He's not mature? You know what isn't mature? Going on a thread dedicated to an actor and constantly getting negative over his current relationship and constantly trashing him over it. That's very immature. But I guess some are lacking in self-awareness.


so we can't have different opinions? its not all negative. i dont understand the reaction maybe i haven been her long enough but isn't the whole point of this to share observations and chatter? its not hateful, at least on my end.  if all people do here is agree and feel the same way on every single issue, whats the point? can't we agree to disagree when it happens? i dont claim to correct anyone else's opinions so its only fair to expect the same respect. its not rocket science


----------



## loujono

callan23 said:


> so we can't have different opinions? its not all negative. i dont understand the reaction maybe i haven been her long enough but isn't the whole point of this to share observations and chatter? its not hateful, at least on my end.  if all people do here is agree and feel the same way on every single issue, whats the point? can't we agree to disagree when it happens? i dont claim to correct anyone else's opinions so its only fair to expect the same respect. its not rocket science



I think (and I am not in any way quoting anything you've said @callan23 or hanging you out to dry) it's just the fact that his looks are always blasted here - it's always about how **** he looks, too much partying, he hates SM, he's such a hypocrite yada yada yada and people are finding that quite mean. If anyone really thinks those things about him (or anyone) why are they taking time out of their day to write and blast him on the internet - wouldn't you just move on ... I know my life is too busy to waste on people I don't care about - but I have plenty of time for people I am interested in and like. 

Of course we are all entitled to our opinions and discussion is great but what can we discuss when it's about his bags under his eyes and his horrible clothes and lifestyle - maybe suggest a good eye cream ... I'd rather be positive 

please don't take offence I am writing this with a smile on my face


----------



## callan23

loujono said:


> I think (and I am not in any way quoting anything you've said @callan23 or hanging you out to dry) it's just the fact that his looks are always blasted here - it's always about how **** he looks, too much partying, he hates SM, he's such a hypocrite yada yada yada and people are finding that quite mean. If anyone really thinks those things about him (or anyone) why are they taking time out of their day to write and blast him on the internet - wouldn't you just move on ... I know my life is too busy to waste on people I don't care about - but I have plenty of time for people I am interested in and like.
> 
> Of course we are all entitled to our opinions and discussion is great but what can we discuss when it's about his bags under his eyes and his horrible clothes and lifestyle - maybe suggest a good eye cream ... I'd rather be positive
> 
> please don't take offence I am writing this with a smile on my face


thank you for being reasonable and mature lol i hear you on the looks side. i have talked about him in that way but not attraction wise i think the lifestyle, especially working as an in demand actor and all that travel really does take a massive toll on a person, even if you are relatively healthy and fit as he is. jet lag and loss of sleep are so so common for these actors and it shows. i dont say that in a mean way i know i would look 100 times worse if i was in his position so i dont know how they do it honestly.  at the end of the day we are all making our own observations we dont know him and have no real insight other than what we see. thats all. we can disagree on how we interpret him. i will not stoop low and get aggressive or mean, thats not my jam at all. i do think its fair game to respond to his own words where he claims to feel or believe a certain thing. we can do that without being nasty, of course.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't make claims to insider info. But I know a few people who have some access both online and off. I live in LA, and I've worked in the entertainment industry. But in this case, it's not a big deal. Someone I know has a few photos I was just referring to as another indicator that they seem to be a doing fine as a couple. And if you never saw the shots it wouldn't change anything about how they are doing.

Its easy to claim he's a phony. But you actually need some minor evidence of it. And it takes a lot more than just the fact that he's dating a person you don't like. Or if you are really a fan of another celeb and you just want to knock Alex. I've been a fan for 10 years. And he's always been consistent in his behavior and comments, and the people he works with, both crew and cast, have always praised him as being sweet and down to earth. It's not some act. People can make sweeping claims about how people are phony and so is he, but in the end it's pointless and empty.

Btw people can speculate. And other people can disagree with the speculation. And one would hope that the reason for the speculation is more than just throwing stuff out there to stir things up, see what happens, or suit an agenda.

And folks, you can claim to be a fan, or claim to be simply speculating. But it doesn't take much to figure out where you stand. Of course you don't have to be a fan to post here or be required to sing his praise. But at least don't pretend to be a fan.

I'm basing my opinion of his character upon a decade of comments from those who've worked with him. We don't need to throw that out and say we have no idea about his character.


----------



## betheunicorn

That's what I am talking about. I don't like blasting, I think it's childish and goes with issues, but, equally, I'm bored to death of fangirling. I like to discuss. And "like" is an understatement. I don't want to get political about it.
You can always see things on his face. Like I've said before, it's his gift and his curse, you can see if he feels content, and I'd like to see him happy and fulfilled one day. I couldn't care less about bags or such though, makes me laugh as I type.
The clothes? Also don't care, though it shows why he uses an advisor when it counts.  
Most of all, I do care if repetitive patterns (his or others') take an other-than-physical toll on him and his career.
It's nice to stay positive, but it's also nice to observe. The good and the bad. And worry about someone you believe in.


----------



## audiogirl

It's not a matter of insisting on remaining positive. It's some of the negative just seems to be potshots for the hell of it.

I wouldn't put too much into reading his face while outside. He squints in the sun and can look like he's frowning. He also does tend to frown when he's concentrating. He does despise paps and will glare at them. Sometimes i wonder if his squinting means he needs glasses.


----------



## StarrLady

@waterlilies_ and  @callan23 :
Nobody is saying that people have to be positive all the time. But people shouldn't be negative all the time either. And I know you say that you are not negative all the time. But we can read your posts. And see which posts you like. Almost every time someone puts down Alex, you like their posts. And you almost never like any posts that are positive about him. We are not blind.

And then you post as a tag team and sometimes with a few like-minded people. And your posts are always putting him down, he looks haggard, she's ruining his career, blah blah blah. The same posts over and over and over and over again. Every time he is seen with her, the same posts.  And then we hear that it's a "gossip site", so it's okay to criticize him. But it's not criticism. Because there is nothing constructive about it. It's just constant put downs.

Then you say it's just your opinions. But they are not just opinions. There is a difference between facts and opinions. For example, he is not in the tabloids much. You stated that he is tabloid material. That it NOT true. That is not an opinion. That is a fact. So what you stated are not opinions, but untrue statements.

There are a lot of actors who I could say negative things about. But my time is precious and I don't feel like wasting it on saying negative things and constantly putting down an actor. Especially, an actor who never did anything bad to me. Why would I?


----------



## audiogirl

Damn. I didn't mean to post. I accidentally put my phone face down. So now what can I say since I have this post just sitting here?

Well I like his brown hair and brown eyebrows. He looks sexy.


----------



## callan23

StarrLady said:


> @waterlilies_ and  @callan23 :
> Nobody is saying that people have to be positive all the time. But people shouldn't be negative all the time either. And I know you say that you are not negative all the time. But we can read your posts. And see which posts you like. Almost every time someone puts down Alex, you like their posts. And you almost never like any posts that are positive about him. We are not blind.
> 
> And then you post as a tag team and sometimes with a few like-minded people. And your posts are always putting him down, he looks haggard, she's ruining his career, blah blah blah. The same posts over and over and over and over again. Every time he is seen with her, the same posts.  And then we hear that it's a "gossip site", so it's okay to criticize him. But it's not criticism. Because there is nothing constructive about it. It's just constant put downs.
> 
> Then you say it's just your opinions. But they are not just opinions. There is a difference between facts and opinions. For example, he is not in the tabloids much. You stated that he is tabloid material. That it NOT true. That is not an opinion. That is a fact. So what you stated are not opinions, but untrue statements.
> 
> There are a lot of actors who I could say negative things about. But my time is precious and I don't feel like wasting it on saying negative things and constantly putting down an actor. Especially, an actor who never did anything bad to me. Why would I?


being a fan does not require you to sing praises non stop and pretend that people are perfect. the policing going on here is a little ridiculous.  i am a fan of much of his work and i dont need to prove that to anyone. you dont' get to dictate how others feel/interpret/observe.   how tiresome this is now


----------



## audiogirl

@callan23 Methinks thou dost protest too much. It's not policing for someone to disagree with you. People have as much right to disagree with your comment, as you do to make the comment. And it isn't hard to figure out what someone's outlook is. Then people are left with wondering why there is nothing positive. It's not dictating to you. It's simply an observation.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys, quick reminder. . .
don't moderate each other please.  This isn't a "fan thread" nor is it an "anti-Alex" thread.  Don't like a poster's posting habits?  Sweet!  Put them on ignore 
But the thread needs to get back to topic please; discuss news, gossip or pics of him and not each other.  Take your personal issues to PM or please use our Ignore User function.

Back to topic please.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk, considering the two recent pictures we have seen of them together they look comfortable, I wouldn’t venture to guess there’s trouble in paradise just yet.

We can also see from interviews and such, and drawing comparisons to what we get through candid videos/pictures of his personal life, there are discrepancies. Is it safe to say he’s a hypocrite for it? Eh...maybe by technicality of the definition. However the connotation is pretty strong. Who knows. Maybe it’s not as black and white as we’d like it to be. Maybe we’re missing some context.

Either way, fantasy Alex is single and likes slightly overweight mothers of 4 who grew up in rural Kansas more than he likes twiggy fashionistas who vacation in exotic places. Just saying. His real life, while some may find it disappointing, doesn’t have to take from the fantasy...as long as no one goes the next step and acts all crazy/stalker like...just drool over pictures guys. I don’t want to see on the news how someone from our little group was chasing him down


----------



## waterlilies_

Let's get something to drool over then...


----------



## StarrLady

^
Nice pictures of Alex.

IMDb really does not update properly. It still has The Hummingbird Project as "filming" even though it wrapped months ago. At least it also has TLDG as "filming".


----------



## waterlilies_

IMDB is not always precise at all


----------



## loujono

waterlilies_ said:


> Let's get something to drool over then...


good lordy lordy - now those are something to drool over


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> It's not a matter of insisting on remaining positive. It's some of the negative just seems to be potshots for the hell of it.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much into reading his face while outside. He squints in the sun and can look like he's frowning. He also does tend to frown when he's concentrating. He does despise paps and will glare at them. Sometimes i wonder if his squinting means he needs glasses.



I just can't seem to get through my head what was the big change end of November-early December, because that is when I place much difference in his expressions. Up till then, he was a different man, glowing like never before (July till November), and by glowing I don't mean just on the face, you could see it on IG as well. He was posting twice a week, yes, ok maybe for fan "uplifting" during a sensitive period, but it felt like he so enjoyed doing it. He "felt" ... happy (reaching again? - don't know)? Of course, I'm too "fresh" on this to interpret better. But his photos and IG transformed from that period onwards. And that change I can still "read" till now. It is like he became extra sad or something from that point onwards like he was a year ago or in May photos. Like he had to go through something he did not want, onwards. Or it could be the exact opposite. Maybe that period was like a giant interview to him and now he can be himself again. Well. Just me again. Or maybe it's high time my stupid penetrating brain quitted asking questions. Already broke all my rules of engagement anyway, trying to answer questions.


----------



## betheunicorn

@waterlilies_  Do you remember tb script in your last photo? "Do you really want to help me?" It was that, wasn't it? Memory is kinda ripped out of my head by daily computer use.


----------



## waterlilies_

betheunicorn said:


> @waterlilies_  Do you remember tb script in your last photo? "Do you really want to help me?" It was that, wasn't it? Memory is kinda ripped out of my head by daily computer use.



Actually I don't remember too. I should check it asap!!!!!


----------



## waterlilies_

betheunicorn said:


> I just can't seem to get through my head what was the big change end of November-early December, because that is when I place much difference in his expressions. Up till then, he was a different man, glowing like never before (July till November), and by glowing I don't mean just on the face, you could see it on IG as well. He was posting twice a week, yes, ok maybe for fan "uplifting" during a sensitive period, but it felt like he so enjoyed doing it. He "felt" ... happy (reaching again? - don't know)? Of course, I'm too "fresh" on this to interpret better. But his photos and IG transformed from that period onwards. And that change I can still "read" till now. It is like he became extra sad or something from that point onwards like he was a year ago or in May photos. Like he had to go through something he did not want, onwards. Or it could be the exact opposite. Maybe that period was like a giant interview to him and now he can be himself again. Well. Just me again. Or maybe it's high time my stupid penetrating brain quitted asking questions. Already broke all my rules of engagement anyway, trying to answer questions.



I don't want to sound negative once again and I should keep my thought for myself.... but he is no shining since years in my mind. And I think now he is at his lowest. Maybe @betheunicorn  we should talking about our feelings in private.


----------



## betheunicorn

waterlilies_ said:


> I don't want to sound negative once again and I should keep my thought for myself.... but he is no shining since years in my mind. And I think now he is at his lowest. Maybe @betheunicor we should talking about our feelings in private.


Am not much of an internet person. As I said this forum has already made me open up too much. Way out of my usual ways. Not too sure we'd agree anyway.


----------



## Julia_W

I thought he looked really good while filming Hold the Dark, and at the Hugo Boss show he was just WOW to me.  He has altered his appearance so much recently with the head shaving and the dyed hair, I think it's hard to compare.  Now that he is getting roles that don't necessarily require beauty, we will have to get accustomed to different, and not necessarily flattering, looks.

Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I prefer his thinner, more natural body to the Tarzan look.  It was incredible for the movie, but he didn't look comfortable with that much bulk in real life. I know he said he bought a whole new wardrobe, but his clothes still didn't fit right during that time.  I'm ready for him to take on Perry again.  Ken doll Perry will give us our "pretty" Alex back.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> I thought he looked really good while filming Hold the Dark, and at the Hugo Boss show he was just WOW to me.  He has altered his appearance so much recently with the head shaving and the dyed hair, I think it's hard to compare.  Now that he is getting roles that don't necessarily require beauty, we will have to get accustomed to different, and not necessarily flattering, looks.
> 
> Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I prefer his thinner, more natural body to the Tarzan look.  It was incredible for the movie, but he didn't look comfortable with that much bulk in real life. I know he said he bought a whole new wardrobe, but his clothes still didn't fit right during that time.  I'm ready for him to take on Perry again.  Ken doll Perry will give us our "pretty" Alex back.


He probably had to look really handsome for Flarsky too, as the character was described as the very handsome Canadian Prime Minister. I think it's partly due to the comedy of Charlize's character being pursued by Seth Rogen and that Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is known for his looks.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> I thought he looked really good while filming Hold the Dark, and at the Hugo Boss show he was just WOW to me.  He has altered his appearance so much recently with the head shaving and the dyed hair, I think it's hard to compare.  Now that he is getting roles that don't necessarily require beauty, we will have to get accustomed to different, and not necessarily flattering, looks.
> 
> Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I prefer his thinner, more natural body to the Tarzan look.  It was incredible for the movie, but he didn't look comfortable with that much bulk in real life. I know he said he bought a whole new wardrobe, but his clothes still didn't fit right during that time.  I'm ready for him to take on Perry again.  Ken doll Perry will give us our "pretty" Alex back.



I Agree with everthing you just said  

My favourite body look of him was in OM SARA. It was very natural and perfect.

But for the past week I cannot stop looking at this face  Is it just me or is this the most beautiful sleep face ever??? 




http://askarsjustsoswedish.tumblr.com


----------



## Julia_W

Those eyelashes!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

I wonder if he snores lol


----------



## ellasam

betheunicorn said:


> I just can't seem to get through my head what was the big change end of November-early December, because that is when I place much difference in his expressions. Up till then, he was a different man, glowing like never before (July till November), and by glowing I don't mean just on the face, you could see it on IG as well. He was posting twice a week, yes, ok maybe for fan "uplifting" during a sensitive period, but it felt like he so enjoyed doing it. He "felt" ... happy (reaching again? - don't know)? Of course, I'm too "fresh" on this to interpret better. But his photos and IG transformed from that period onwards. And that change I can still "read" till now. It is like he became extra sad or something from that point onwards like he was a year ago or in May photos. Like he had to go through something he did not want, onwards. Or it could be the exact opposite. Maybe that period was like a giant interview to him and now he can be himself again. Well. Just me again. Or maybe it's high time my stupid penetrating brain quitted asking questions. Already broke all my rules of engagement anyway, trying to answer questions.


I agree, he looks bad, sad, etc just in the last couple of months, when in my opinion , he should be at his highest. Awards,etc, accolades his father hasn’t even gotten!!! Just my opinion!!!!


----------



## Santress

New pics in London from March 4, 2018:








Possible on-again couple Alexander Skarsgard and Alexa Chung were photographed together this week, several months after their breakup.

The 41-year-old actor and 34-year-old fashion designer were seen at a train station on Sunday (March 4) in London, England, reportedly coming in from Paris, France.

Source:  *Just Jared
*
http://www.justjared.com/2018/03/07...ung-reunite-in-new-photos-months-after-split/

*Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård Reunite After Their Summer Split*







Are Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård back on?

The 34-year-old British model and the 41-year-old Big Little Lies actor were photographed arriving in London on the Eurostar together on Sunday, March 4, about eight months after they called it quits. The duo split in July after about two years together.

"No one cheated on anyone," a source told E! News exclusively at the time. "It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. They really did love each other and were pretty serious. They still have respect for each other."

Alexa and Alexander first stated dating back in 2015, the couple's relationship was seemingly confirmed when they were photographed packing on the PDA in New York City in June 2015.

Source:  *E! Online*

http://www.eonline.com/news/919117/...er-skarsgard-reunite-after-their-summer-split


----------



## VEGASTAR

Thank you Santress. So I guess these were the pictures that were talked about here before about Sunday pics in London!

Do paparazzi wait at the train station in London?!!!!!


----------



## Santress

^yw!

HQs from March 4, 2018 in London:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004Y1520271555504159


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> New pics in London from March 4, 2018:
> 
> View attachment 3992743
> View attachment 3992744
> View attachment 3992746
> View attachment 3992747
> View attachment 3992749
> 
> 
> Possible on-again couple Alexander Skarsgard and Alexa Chung were photographed together this week, several months after their breakup.
> 
> The 41-year-old actor and 34-year-old fashion designer were seen at a train station on Sunday (March 4) in London, England, reportedly coming in from Paris, France.
> 
> Source:  *Just Jared
> *
> http://www.justjared.com/2018/03/07...ung-reunite-in-new-photos-months-after-split/
> 
> *Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård Reunite After Their Summer Split*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård back on?
> 
> The 34-year-old British model and the 41-year-old Big Little Lies actor were photographed arriving in London on the Eurostar together on Sunday, March 4, about eight months after they called it quits. The duo split in July after about two years together.
> 
> "No one cheated on anyone," a source told E! News exclusively at the time. "It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. They really did love each other and were pretty serious. They still have respect for each other."
> 
> Alexa and Alexander first stated dating back in 2015, the couple's relationship was seemingly confirmed when they were photographed packing on the PDA in New York City in June 2015.
> 
> Source:  *E! Online*
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/919117/...er-skarsgard-reunite-after-their-summer-split


God he looks old and terrible!!! Cut down on the partying dude. My opinion, I think they’re toxic together. He looked so much better when they were ‘’broken up’’.


----------



## waterlilies_

ellasam said:


> God he looks old and terrible!!! Cut down on the partying dude. My opinion, I think they’re toxic together. He looked so much better when they were ‘’broken up’’.



Why are you so negative? He looks sooo gorgeous. He is surely tired for having such a busy weekend full of boring parties in Paris!
(Just kidding. Same thought of you actually. Even more. I do agree on all the line)


----------



## Kitkath70

ellasam said:


> I agree, he looks bad, sad, etc just in the last couple of months, when in my opinion , he should be at his highest. Awards,etc, accolades his father hasn’t even gotten!!! Just my opinion!!!!





ellasam said:


> God he looks old and terrible!!! Cut down on the partying dude. My opinion, I think they’re toxic together. He looked so much better when they were ‘’broken up’’.



Really? He looks sad and bad and old and terrible?  I think his panty melting stare would suggest otherwise.    Exhibit A.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Really? He looks sad and bad and old and terrible?  I think his panty melting stare would suggest otherwise.    Exhibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992932


I’ll say it one more time.... it’s my opinion, you don’t have to agree with it


----------



## Kitkath70

Just posting my opinion and my side of the argument with a picture to support my case. Isn’t that how debate works?


----------



## SWlife

From those pictures, I’d say they’re a couple again. Maybe they’ll have better luck this time.
I think if both parties have very busy schedules that keep them apart, they’d have to work hard to keep a relationship going. And once there are children? How could that possibly work?


----------



## callan23

Swanky said:


> Hey guys, quick reminder. . .
> don't moderate each other please.  This isn't a "fan thread" nor is it an "anti-Alex" thread.  Don't like a poster's posting habits?  Sweet!  Put them on ignore
> But the thread needs to get back to topic please; discuss news, gossip or pics of him and not each other.  Take your personal issues to PM or please use our Ignore User function.
> 
> Back to topic please.


will do thank you


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> ^yw!
> 
> HQs from March 4, 2018 in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004Y1520271555504159


little bit of hand holding maybe? I know people think he looks pretty average but as mentioned in earlier posts he is not playing the hunk roles right now so he needs to look a little rougher around the edges - he's not Eric or Tarzan - the buzz cut and dark hair certainly make him look harsher and with a little less buk and the fact he is turning 42 this year - he's no youngster anymore - he is a middle aged man


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> Really? He looks sad and bad and old and terrible?  I think his panty melting stare would suggest otherwise.    Exhibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992932


totally - looks pretty hot there - if he looked at me like that I'd be toast! I think we need to remember that these are normal pics not from the red carpet where everyone has been pampered within an inch of their lives - I gotta admit I look very average in most photos too unless they are professionally taken - I think people need to understand Alex is human and not Eric Northman with the unblemished skin and perfect everything ..... he's middle aged and it's bloody winter!


----------



## callan23

he was hottest as eric northman and perry (the look not the character, my god how horrific) i have to see mute I've been holding off but hearing critics panned it hard. that has to suck for the creator, who put the whole thing out there. but thats hollywood, so brutal. im gonna try and see it soon THEN read all the reviews. always best to do that after you see it so it doesn't cloud your perception.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Really? He looks sad and bad and old and terrible?  I think his panty melting stare would suggest otherwise.    Exhibit A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992932


Agreed. That is a panty melting stare. 

In the pictures that Santress posted, I think he looks good. I see a handsome man whose hair has really grown back (thank goodness). And he's so tall...his height has always been very sexy to me.


----------



## loujono

callan23 said:


> he was hottest as eric northman and perry (the look not the character, my god how horrific) i have to see mute I've been holding off but hearing critics panned it hard. that has to suck for the creator, who put the whole thing out there. but thats hollywood, so brutal. im gonna try and see it soon THEN read all the reviews. always best to do that after you see it so it doesn't cloud your perception.


Mute is still worth a watch, you might need to watch a couple of times as there was plenty I missed first off and picked up second time, was definitely better - it seemed slow the first time until near the end where it really picked up the pace once it all came together. My faves are also Eric and Perry - although I'm hanging to see him in HTD in uniform! because the set photos I've seen


----------



## Julia_W

Ic


----------



## Julia_W

Sorry about that mistaken post.  I guess my fingers twitched or something.  Anyway, just wondering, why do you think the pictures took from Sunday until Tuesday to surface?  Any ideas?


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> Sorry about that mistaken post.  I guess my fingers twitched or something.  Anyway, just wondering, why do you think the pictures took from Sunday until Tuesday to surface?  Any ideas?


That’s exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Julia_W

One more odd thing.  I just noticed that Alex deleted us last Instagram post with the call sheet for Little Drummer Girl.  Hmmm.


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> One more odd thing.  I just noticed that Alex deleted us last Instagram post with the call sheet for Little Drummer Girl.  Hmmm.


That is weird


----------



## audiogirl

Not weird. There are too many people determined to be nasty and he probably decided he could do without it. It's probably why there was a long pause in his posting there. That also happens a lot to random people who post a fan shot with him.  A few hours later they either make account private or delete the shot. You only have to look here to get an example of why he mught do it.


----------



## waterlilies_

Weird? not weird? It is just stupid as there are other 50 posts to comment under.

He is a middle aged man? At 41 yo???????


----------



## audiogirl

Don't know what your issue is with his age. I'm pretty sure a decision to withdraw his picture has little to do with maturity. Other pics may not have been hit as hard because they were before he resumed with Alexa. You just have to just to look at this thread to see what might have happened.

I'm pretty sure he is entitled to share or not share pics as he pleases.


----------



## waterlilies_

He can do what he wants with his poor life. It’s not my business and maybe soon I won’t care at all.
As for the age, I was just answering to another poster who said 41 yo is middle aged man. So 50/60 are cadaver?
He is still young even if he is not anymore a guy he fakes to be though he looks like an old man now.

And.... I’m pretty sure I’m entitled to share my own opinion.


----------



## audiogirl

Julia_W said:


> Sorry about that mistaken post.  I guess my fingers twitched or something.  Anyway, just wondering, why do you think the pictures took from Sunday until Tuesday to surface?  Any ideas?


Nothing special. They often embargo pics until they can be posted in a particular issue or edition. It can be a space limitation or a theme they want to present. That's why I couldn't share. They weren't mine and were embargoed.


waterlilies_ said:


> He can do what he wants with his poor life. It’s not my business and maybe soon I won’t care at all. He is still young even if he is not anymore a guy he fakes to be though he looks like an old man now. *And.... I’m pretty sure I’m entitled to share my own opinion.*


 Of course you are. Even if it can be predicted. He looks fine. But maybe not so to people who seem dissatisfied with him. He seeks out different challenging roles so his looks are irrelevant anyway.


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking!


was thinking the same thing, the pics of him walking in Notting Hill the next day came out right away?


----------



## audiogirl

It just depends what photo agency or publication (online or print) owns the pics and what they want to do with them. In this case it was proof of the relationship being on again, so either the photo agency was shopping them around for a good price or some publisher was looking for optimum placement timing or space. Photo delays or embargoes happen all the time. Often you can never figure out why.


----------



## jooa

^^ His first pics with Alexa were published almost week after were taken, the same was with his pics with Nicole Kidman kissing on the set off BLL so nothing special.


----------



## audiogirl

jooa said:


> ^^ His first pics with Alexa were published almost week after were taken, the same was with his pics with Nicole Kidman kissing on the set off BLL so nothing special.


Right. No mystery. Entertainment sources (online and off) have their own priorities and timing. Many have nothing to do with the content of the source material.


----------



## betheunicorn

I'd hold off photos everytime I expected backlash.
He deleted his post because people can follow leads. It's in my posts. He did well to delete it. No reason for anyone to snoop around. Not that important if someone changes how they use IG. Is it?
I think I realize why the change in mood I mentioned. Has to do with news at the time, but it is starting to become pretty irrelevant since he must be accustomed to such news so far. News can work for us and can work against us. Esp. if you're famous. Any kind of famous.
People are holding on to their obsessions really hard. For many, it's too much of a daily life saver to question. I'm not directing my brain into that either.
My "read" is there again. Maybe it'll go away in time. Shame to be there. No reason. Is it?
See? I'm positive.


----------



## audiogirl

Here's the thing. He avoids fansites and he avoids gossip.sites. He's mentioned it on numerous ocassions. But you can see some idiots posting nonsense on his IG every so often. Or maybe he deleted it because it revealed too much about the shoot, and it would be better not to share it.

It's really hard to figure out what you mean, but it seems that you have been hinting at some downturn in his behavior in December. Well life was going well professionally then. So any news would have been positive. But he was putting in a lot of air miles so he could have had jetlag.

He didn't get back together with Alexa until January.. And it hasn't been publicly discussed in the media until just this week. So I don't know what news would have been getting him down. And the news today was ok. It only pointed out the obvious fact that they were together. Only some fan sites have been discussing them and only two or so have been negative. And they are typically that way, no surprise even if he did look at thrm.


----------



## audiogirl

You know it's the mysterious hints that almost allude to psychic influence that really baffle.


----------



## Blue Irina

So what if Alex looks old? I see fans lusting for older actors all the time. Lol!


----------



## audiogirl

Blue Irina said:


> So what if Alex looks old? I see fans lusting for older actors all the time. Lol!


It does tell you a little about their perspective. Besides he doesn't look old. I've seen this complaint about his health other times when he dated. He seemed quite fine in BLL.


----------



## Blue Irina

audiogirl said:


> It does tell you a little about their perspective. Besides he doesn't look old. I've seen this complaint about his health other times when he dated. He seemed quite fine in BLL.



Hello! Alex can't change his looks. He is supposed to be our Swedish Ken forever! *sarcasm*


----------



## audiogirl

Blue Irina said:


> Hello! Alex can't change his looks. He is supposed to be our Swedish Ken forever! *sarcasm*


Frankly he's aging like a fine wine. He's older than when he started as Eric. But he's just fine the way he is.


----------



## Blue Irina

audiogirl said:


> It's not a matter of insisting on remaining positive. It's some of the negative just seems to be potshots for the hell of it.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much into reading his face while outside. He squints in the sun and can look like he's frowning. He also does tend to frown when he's concentrating. He does despise paps and will glare at them. Sometimes i wonder if his squinting means he needs glasses.



I frown when I'm concentrating. More than one teacher asked me if I had questions. Also, people think I'm angry about something. Lol!


----------



## Blue Irina

audiogirl said:


> Frankly he's aging like a fine wine. He's older than when he started as Eric. But he's just fine the way he is.



Alex is aging well like his father. Stellan is hot!


----------



## StarrLady

Personally, I thought he looked good in the pictures. His hair has not fully grown in yet, I think he will look a bit younger when his hair is longer. Longer hair does tend to make one look younger.


----------



## audiogirl

Blue Irina said:


> Alex is aging well like his father. Stellan is hot!


Damn straight he is sexy. Gives me hope for Alex in 20 years.


----------



## aerohead21

I think a few things about those pics. I think he looks fine. Candid pics always look different than pics that get photoshopped and worked before release. He’s probably tired. His hair is darker and shorter. And he’s trying to lay low. Alexa also looks less put together. It’s not because he’s aging poorly. However, more rest would probably make him look less haggard...assuming rest has anything to do with it. I mean...I just got off of a 36 hour shift with a client who is dying (I work hospice) and I look rough too. Sooo...just the way it is 

The other thoughts. I’m torn between surprise and not-surprise about the release and it taking a couple of months for it to be announced they’re back together. Surprised because come on. Gossip time around awards season would have been good time for publications to use him to get readers. Not surprised because he was friendly with Jared of Just Jared and I can see him trying to keep control of what is out there. This being talked about by Just Jared makes me wonder if he was like, ok release it.

Lastly, he probably looked better over the summer cuz he was tanned and toned and did that tennis thing where he was promoting a clothing label so he HAD to look good. He’s not doing that right now. He’s just going through the train station with his bags and it’s freaking cold and he’s a white boy. It probably sucks to be in that terminal right now let alone trying to do it looking sexy. Um no. I’m in my sweatpants and pony tail, no make up. Gots things to do and being eye candy isn’t one of them.

PS I think it’s a sign of a gentleman to carry someone's bags. Maybe not the purse, per se cuz that’s got my money in it...but the bags? His mom taught him right. Just popped in my head because we get into some crazy debates over the stupidest things sometimes. Like the motivation behind carrying her bags (proof of her ownership of him) or how that either emasculates him or indicates how much of a gentleman he is...um, how about his momma taught him right.


----------



## loujono

audiogirl said:


> Damn straight he is sexy. Gives me hope for Alex in 20 years.


He is definitely ageing like a fine wine for sure ....


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> I think a few things about those pics. I think he looks fine. Candid pics always look different than pics that get photoshopped and worked before release. He’s probably tired. His hair is darker and shorter. And he’s trying to lay low. Alexa also looks less put together. It’s not because he’s aging poorly. However, more rest would probably make him look less haggard...assuming rest has anything to do with it. I mean...I just got off of a 36 hour shift with a client who is dying (I work hospice) and I look rough too. Sooo...just the way it is
> 
> The other thoughts. I’m torn between surprise and not-surprise about the release and it taking a couple of months for it to be announced they’re back together. Surprised because come on. Gossip time around awards season would have been good time for publications to use him to get readers. Not surprised because he was friendly with Jared of Just Jared and I can see him trying to keep control of what is out there. This being talked about by Just Jared makes me wonder if he was like, ok release it.
> 
> Lastly, he probably looked better over the summer cuz he was tanned and toned and did that tennis thing where he was promoting a clothing label so he HAD to look good. He’s not doing that right now. He’s just going through the train station with his bags and it’s freaking cold and he’s a white boy. It probably sucks to be in that terminal right now let alone trying to do it looking sexy. Um no. I’m in my sweatpants and pony tail, no make up. Gots things to do and being eye candy isn’t one of them.
> 
> PS I think it’s a sign of a gentleman to carry someone's bags. Maybe not the purse, per se cuz that’s got my money in it...but the bags? His mom taught him right. Just popped in my head because we get into some crazy debates over the stupidest things sometimes. Like the motivation behind carrying her bags (proof of her ownership of him) or how that either emasculates him or indicates how much of a gentleman he is...um, how about his momma taught him right.



He was definitely raised to be a gentleman and treat a lady right - opening doors, carrying bags etc ..... that's a good thing, not too many of those people around these days. And yes maybe he was OK with release, they held hands whilst walking so maybe they've just gone &*$# it, who cares ..... hope so .... might stop all the negative nellies - I was reading the comments in JJ yesterday and jeez there are some prats in this world!


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in London (March 8, 2018):





































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003X15205686229318


----------



## audiogirl

His hair is improving.


----------



## Julia_W

He changed his shoes and added sunglasses!  Such a slave to fashion.


----------



## StarrLady

Remember that I mentioned a very large entertainment forum which has hundreds of thousands of members and is read by millions? That forum posted the Alex/Alexa pictures. It is interesting to read their comments because the people posting there are more "general".

Their comments were positive, especially about Alex. Comments about Alex's looks were that he is hot and they are relieved that his hair has grown back. Nothing negative, nobody said he looked tired. Just how happy they are that he no longer has the hairstyle from The Hummingbird Project and that he's a handsome guy.

That site had also loved Alex's performance in BLL and felt he deserved to win.

Most don't mind them as a couple, they are not as invested in them.


----------



## waterlilies_

Because everything he does is just perfect, every person he hangs out is perfect.
Because he is Odin, Supreme God of all the Scandinavian Gods and it's forbidden to criticize him and it's forbidden to have a different  (negative) opinion about him.

Being a fan of his movies is not enough. you have to praise also the person no matter if he sometimes wrong or exaggerates in things.

I was his first fan, since years. My opinion has started fallen down (about the man, not about the actor) when I've realized he likes trashy and narcisistic people because you are for real the company that you keep because it's clear Fares and Ulrick are a far away memory.

But now I've got it. It's clear how it works.


----------



## loujono

Ooh Alexa got a new Gucci bag - maybe it was the disection from here about logos and straps and colours that their google search rose significantly and so did their stocks   (I am being funny too )


----------



## loujono

So does anyone know why Nicole wanted Alex for BLL? She’s quoted as saying she wanted him... do we know what it was she saw that made that decision? Eric?? Having a crush and wanting to be able to dry hump him and calling it work!!!


----------



## loujono

Nice to see a wardrobe change  shoes and sunnies!!! He gets his money’s worth that’s for sure


----------



## loujono

loujono said:


> Nice to see a wardrobe change  shoes and sunnies!!! He gets his money’s worth that’s for sure


He has the biggest hands - how’s that fist!


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> So does anyone know why Nicole wanted Alex for BLL? She’s quoted as saying she wanted him... do we know what it was she saw that made that decision? Eric?? Having a crush and wanting to be able to dry hump him and calling it work!!!


She thought he was a good actor, and he was very tall, she’s tall and she said she needed an actor that could make her look small and scared.


----------



## loujono

When you put their resumes side by side it’s interesting ... I just wonder what she saw that made her go I WANT HIM - DOATG?? Haha he’s the perfect choice for sure just thought there might be more of a reason


----------



## GlamazonD

Swanky said:


> Hey guys, quick reminder. . .
> don't moderate each other please.  This isn't a "fan thread" *nor is it an "anti-Alex" thread.  *Don't like a poster's posting habits?  Sweet!  Put them on ignore
> But the thread needs to get back to topic please; discuss news, gossip or pics of him and not each other.  Take your personal issues to PM or please use our Ignore User function.
> 
> Back to topic please.



Thank you, note taken and also thank you for stating (maybe the first time ever?) that this is not an anti fan thread either, because tbh, lately it has looked as such, especially when compared with the other actor's threads on the forum


----------



## Julia_W

loujono said:


> When you put their resumes side by side it’s interesting ... I just wonder what she saw that made her go I WANT HIM - DOATG?? Haha he’s the perfect choice for sure just thought there might be more of a reason


I read somewhere that it was DOATG and What Maisie Knew.


----------



## StarrLady

GlamazonD said:


> Thank you, note taken and also thank you for stating (maybe the first time ever?) that this is not an anti fan thread either, because tbh, lately it has looked as such, especially when compared with the other actor's threads on the forum


I know what you mean.

I mentioned what they were saying about Alex on a huge well-known entertainment forum, i was bringing over gossip about Alex. They do not worship Alex or any celebrities on that site. In fact, they can be very critical of celebrities on that site. Their comments about Alex and his appearance were positive. I never told anyone to worship Alex, I was just mentioning what people on that forum said about Alex. And one can see the response my post got. Are we only to bring over negative comments?


----------



## GlamazonD

Hmmmm are Fares and Ulrich narcissists now? Maybe so and obviously all the rest of Alex's family and friends too.... 

It's said, that the most peple has some narcissistic traits so in that sense you really are the company you keep. Unfortunately there are  a lot of bullies among the Alex fandom/following and some of them clearly have narcissist  behaviour or even narcississist personality disorder or who else creates hate forums for an actor who dates a woman you don't like?  For these reasons I sometimes feel that I have to leave the fandom because I don't want to turn into a judgemental prude prune or a narcissistic bully.

Wow, there were quite many word "narcissistic". I hope grammar polices are not coming after me


----------



## aerohead21

Idk what to add to this. Honestly. People are now using the moderator’s post as a way to defend what the moderator is asking us to stop doing.
Yes, you can have your opinion, positive or negative. No, you can’t argue about each other’s opinions if you disagree with them.

And yet here we are. Was that moderator’s post confusing?

And I’m curious why they are following Alex in London all of a sudden. It’s not like they’ve been following him around, plus London is known to be less pap-friendly and more privacy friendly. So...why are we getting so many Alex pap pics?


----------



## ellasam

aerohead21 said:


> Idk what to add to this. Honestly. People are now using the moderator’s post as a way to defend what the moderator is asking us to stop doing.
> Yes, you can have your opinion, positive or negative. No, you can’t argue about each other’s opinions if you disagree with them.
> 
> And yet here we are. Was that moderator’s post confusing?
> 
> And I’m curious why they are following Alex in London all of a sudden. It’s not like they’ve been following him around, plus London is known to be less pap-friendly and more privacy friendly. So...why are we getting so many Alex pap pics?


His girlfriend put a GPS on him, then calls the paps.........I’m kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

aerohead21 said:


> Idk what to add to this. Honestly. People are now using the moderator’s post as a way to defend what the moderator is asking us to stop doing.
> Yes, you can have your opinion, positive or negative. No, you can’t argue about each other’s opinions if you disagree with them.
> 
> And yet here we are. Was that moderator’s post confusing?
> 
> And I’m curious why they are following Alex in London all of a sudden. It’s not like they’ve been following him around, plus London is known to be less pap-friendly and more privacy friendly. So...why are we getting so many Alex pap pics?


Yes exactly, I was thinking the same thing with the recent pap pics. Also I found it interesting that he wasn't wearing his usual hat/cap and sunglases like he often does (not always but very often) thinking they won't notice him, especially if he is travelling with a girl. They aren't just walking out of a short vip exit here either. It is the Pancras International station with hundreds of people around. There is a pic where they both seem to be looking towards the direction of the paps, maybe not directly but i think they saw it. But again Alex didn't look away or walk away trying to hide it and nor did he give his usual angry paps face. This just after he followed her IG. It seems to me that he is ok with this being known. I might even go so far as to say they want it to be known, maybe!


----------



## Julia_W

Alexa is having a karaoke night with her friends.  I haven't seen any sign of Alex with them as of yet.


----------



## Kitkath70

Putting a few things together, I think a photographer has figured out where Alex is staying. Most likely in the Notting Hill or Bayswater neighborhoods.  It could explain why he removed the call sheet photo from his Instagram. It wouldn’t take much to find the filming locations.  Now that their relationship is back on, there may be a bit more interest in following him to get photos. 

The paps in London used to be bad.  Remember what Princess Diana lived through.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Putting a few things together, I think a photographer has figured out where Alex is staying. Most likely in the Notting Hill or Bayswater neighborhoods.  It could explain why he removed the call sheet photo from his Instagram. It wouldn’t take much to find the filming locations.  Now that their relationship is back on, there may be a bit more interest in following him to get photos.
> 
> The paps in London used to be bad.  Remember what Princess Diana lived through.


He’s not staying with her? Doesn’t she live in London? Or would that be to easy for the paps to find him?


----------



## audiogirl

waterlilies_ said:


> Because everything he does is just perfect, every person he hangs out is perfect.
> Because he is Odin, Supreme God of all the Scandinavian Gods and it's forbidden to criticize him and it's forbidden to have a different  (negative) opinion about him.
> 
> Being a fan of his movies is not enough. you have to praise also the person no matter if he sometimes wrong or exaggerates in things.
> 
> I was his first fan, since years. My opinion has started fallen down (about the man, not about the actor) when I've realized he likes trashy and narcisistic people because you are for real the company that you keep because it's clear Fares and Ulrick are a far away memory.
> 
> But now I've got it. It's clear how it works.


He gets together with his friends fairly often. But do you get that whenever a guy is actively dating someone he spends most of his free time with the girlfriend, especially if his spare time is limited. And friends completely understand that.

Btw, not ranting about him doesn't mean I think he's perfect or even that I like her.


VEGASTAR said:


> Yes exactly, I was thinking the same thing with the recent pap pics. Also I found it interesting that he wasn't wearing his usual hat/cap and sunglases like he often does (not always but very often) thinking they won't notice him, especially if he is travelling with a girl. They aren't just walking out of a short vip exit here either. It is the Pancras International station with hundreds of people around. There is a pic where they both seem to be looking towards the direction of the paps, maybe not directly but i think they saw it. But again Alex didn't look away or walk away trying to hide it and nor did he give his usual angry paps face. This just after he followed her IG. It seems to me that he is ok with this being known. I might even go so far as to say they want it to be known, maybe!


He doesn't wear sunglasses indoors or on cloudy days. Nor do most people. There are plenty of shots of his sunglasses tucked in his shirt or collar indoors.The hat depends on the weather. He stopped using one as a disguise once he left LA. It doesn't hide him and it messes up his hair.  He hasn't been scowling at paps since he changed PR firms a few years ago. He doesn't smile at them or seek them out. But maybe he was advised that the scowling was counterproductive. He had plenty of PDA and standing near her when they dated before. Its just that this myth that he was a bad bf who didn't walk next to his gf was so ingrained that people kept referring to it. It's not that they are showing off the relathionship, it's that they are acting like any other couple.

I am trying to figure out why following her IG means he is showing off the relationship. I follow people I'm not dating. He follows people he isn't dating either.

Wanting to maintain privacy simply means he won't discuss his private life in interviews. It doesn't mean friends have to exclude him from pictures. There are plenty, even from people not in her circle. Nor does it mean that he hides being with her. It just means he won't discuss it when asked. And it does mean they may end up being seen together like any couple. So what if they were in a crowded train station?


----------



## Julia_W

I had assumed he was staying with her, too. I’m sure the paps know right where she lives.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> Putting a few things together, I think a photographer has figured out where Alex is staying. Most likely in the Notting Hill or Bayswater neighborhoods.  It could explain why he removed the call sheet photo from his Instagram. It wouldn’t take much to find the filming locations.  Now that their relationship is back on, there may be a bit more interest in following him to get photos.
> 
> The paps in London used to be bad.  Remember what Princess Diana lived through.


Seems like a logical reason for him to remove the pic from IG.

Also, between the renewed relationship and his recent award winning spree, there's reason enough to interest paps.


----------



## Kitkath70

Julia_W said:


> I had assumed he was staying with her, too. I’m sure the paps know right where she lives.



He booked LDG before they got back together.  Chances are he had them providing him lodging in his contract.  I would suspect that he has his own space so he can go over scripts and have some downtime when he’s working.  From recent sightings and doing a little digging. I came up with his possible location.  For those who haven’t been to London before, it is huge.  You don’t just go to restaurant by yourself on foot unless you’re in the neighborhood.


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> Alexa is having a karaoke night with her friends.  I haven't seen any sign of Alex with them as of yet.


by the looks of instagram it was rather a LARGE night too - plenty of hangovers today I'm sure - I could handle a PJday indoors with Alex!


----------



## aerohead21

PJ day  hmmmmm...


----------



## Julia_W

I have a question for those of you who know about these things.  The pap pics of Alex strolling through London weren't on websites like Just Jared or E! like the ones of Alex and Alexa.  Does that mean they weren't able to sell them?  Do they make money off pics like those that weren't picked up by a gossip site or publication?


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> Wanting to maintain privacy simply means he won't discuss his private life in interviews. It doesn't mean friends have to exclude him from pictures. There are plenty, even from people not in her circle. Nor does it mean that he hides being with her. It just means he won't discuss it when asked. And it does mean they may end up being seen together like any couple. So what if they were in a crowded train station?


 Exactly.

I never understood why some think it means he is not private if he is seen with her. Is he supposed to always remain indoors with his girlfriends? Are they not allowed to live their lives? He has as much a right to go about his life as everyone else. And if he completely hid his relationship with her, then he'd get accused of being a terrible boyfriend. It seems that he can't win.

Being private means not making his relationship a major factor in interviews. He doesn't discuss his relationships at all.


----------



## audiogirl

He's even mentioned that Stellan always made a point of keeping his private life off-limits.


----------



## skarsbabe

Can I just say I'm happy to see new pics of him WITH HAIR - he looks freaking hot. I love his new 'do


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I never understood why some think it means he is not private if he is seen with her. Is he supposed to always remain indoors with his girlfriends? Are they not allowed to live their lives? He has as much a right to go about his life as everyone else. And if he completely hid his relationship with her, then he'd get accused of being a terrible boyfriend. It seems that he can't win.
> 
> Being private means not making his relationship a major factor in interviews. He doesn't discuss his relationships at all.


what she said ......


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think his privacy would come into question if he got “caught” so to speak with someone who was also private. She is not known for being a private individual, arguments about why aside. I do think she has some immaturity but it seems like that’s typical of her scene. Idk. I know I’m making stuff up but I just don’t find their relationship all that appalling. Nor, after my own life experiences find that his saying one thing and doing another is really all that bad. If the worse he does is says he doesn’t want to date a smoker and then ends up dating a smoker...well...there are worse things out there. And thank God for that...


----------



## loujono

I don't think getting caught on her social media also means he is going against his "privacy" either, that is the same as being seen in public - it's only the interviews he doesn't want to answer questions and you can imagine why - think of all the too personal questions he would be asked once he started discussing it - would get out of hand so quickly!


----------



## audiogirl

It's even more benign than that  He has friends and family who smoke. He can't ostracize them, so he accepts them the way they are, perhaps once in a while privately encouraging them to quit (like I do to smoking friends). I despise smoking, but somehow I ended up engaged to one for over a year. He did eventually quit just for me. But I never insisted or demanded it of him. Alexa has tried to quit. And she even tried right before they got back together with her. There's more smokers in Europe than the states. It's not realistic to expect him to shun them. And the addiction to nicotine has been proven to be as strong ot stronger that the one to heroin.

Some people take something he said and either make it into an untealisric hard and fast rule like how he should treat smoking, or take something like his attitude about privacy, which simply means he won't discuss his private life in interviews (something he modeled on his fathers attitude) and make it into an exaggerated rule he never intended for himself or what he expected from others. Then they claim he is a phony or hypocrite for violating a rule he never made. And say his friends are violating this nonexistent rule for selfish reasons.

Finally there are behaviors he used to have that actually needed improvement, and now that he has improved them, that change gets interpreted as phony or bad or is not recognized as having improved. For instance how he reacts to paps or how he treats the normal PDA in relationships. He did overreact to paps. He probably still hates them (I can't really blame him). But he's been suppressing his scowl for a few years. You can sometimes still see a flicker of something. But mostly he just tries to ignore them. But that doesn't mean he's suddenly a famewh*ore since he isn't smiling or posing for them (like he will do for fans). It just means he's trying to deal with an unfortunate part of his life that he can't change.

Same for PDA which was a part of his attitude about paps. He's more relaxed about it, indicating a desire to try to live his life as normal as possible, but he's not making out in public or being overt if overseen (which is how a lot of people treat their own PDA). Nor is he somehow flaunting his relationship for attention. He"s simply trying to live his life as normally as possible under the unfortunate scrutiny of public scrutiny.

I think a lot of his attitude about paps and PDA date back to the scutiny he received when he was dating Kate. That ended seven years ago.


----------



## SWlife

audiogirl said:


> It's even more benign than that  He has friends and family who smoke. He can't ostracize them, so he accepts them the way they are, perhaps once in a while privately encouraging them to quit (like I do to smoking friends). I despise smoking, but somehow I ended up engaged to one for over a year. He did eventually quit just for me. But I never insisted or demanded it of him. Alexa has tried to quit. And she even tried right before they got back together with her. There's more smokers in Europe than the states. It's not realistic to expect him to shun them. And the addiction to nicotine has been proven to be as strong ot stronger that the one to heroin.
> 
> Some people take something he said and either make it into an untealisric hard and fast rule like how he should treat smoking, or take something like his attitude about privacy, which simply means he won't discuss his private life in interviews (something he modeled on his fathers attitude) and make it into an exaggerated rule he never intended for himself or what he expected from others. Then they claim he is a phony or hypocrite for violating a rule he never made. And say his friends are violating this nonexistent rule for selfish reasons.
> 
> Finally there are behaviors he used to have that actually needed improvement, and now that he has improved them, that change gets interpreted as phony or bad or is not recognized as having improved. For instance how he reacts to paps or how he treats the normal PDA in relationships. He did overreact to paps. He probably still hates them (I can't really blame him). But he's been suppressing his scowl for a few years. You can sometimes still see a flicker of something. But mostly he just tries to ignore them. But that doesn't mean he's suddenly a famewh*ore since he isn't smiling or posing for them (like he will do for fans). It just means he's trying to deal with an unfortunate part of his life that he can't change.
> 
> Same for PDA which was a part of his attitude about paps. He's more relaxed about it, indicating a desire to try to live his life as normal as possible, but he's not making out in public or being overt if overseen (which is how a lot of people treat their own PDA). Nor is he somehow flaunting his relationship for attention. He"s simply trying to live his life as normally as possible under the unfortunate scrutiny of public scrutiny.
> 
> I think a lot of his attitude about paps and PDA date back to the scutiny he received when he was dating Kate. That ended seven years ago.



So well stated!


----------



## AnBuW

How unfortunate, Alexa Chung is on the cover of a new Gracia UK April edition and seriously next to her face there's a headline "Margot's marriage: troubles in paradise?". I think Alexander and Margot really like each other and since he hates paps/gossips/tabloids it's really unlucky that his girlfriend is promoting the cover of a magazine gossiping about his friend  BTW, Gracia was so much better before, now they really lowered their standards ...


----------



## audiogirl

Gossip cop has debunked this rumor about Margo. It's a damn shame celebs have to be subjected to this kind of crap. And it is a shame this rumor ended up on Alexa's cover.

Alex does have great chemistry with Margo, and they seem to be very good friends. I wanted them to get together when he was filming Tarzan. But she was already involved with Tom, so there was never a chance it could have happened then.


----------



## betheunicorn

Is it really that important? It's a tabloid on a tabloid. She's hemorrhaging, needs covers. She'd do it anyway, even if not. Most people do not turn down covers. And anyway no one will remember tomorrow. This is how people, news, ideas get overblown out of proportion. Grazia or Gossip Cop is not The Times. Am more worried about stuff I read on her IG.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> Gossip cop has debunked this rumor about Margo. It's a damn shame celebs have to be subjected to this kind of crap. And it is a shame this rumor ended up on Alexa's cover.
> 
> Alex does have great chemistry with Margo, and they seem to be very good friends. I wanted them to get together when he was filming Tarzan. But she was already involved with Tom, so there was never a chance it could have happened then.


Yes, that's exactly how I feel.

I never understand why some claim that we worship Alexa here. Just because we don't put her down, that means we worship her?

I also loved the chemistry between Alex and Margot. And I thought they would have made a great couple, but Margot was already with Tom. It is great that they have kept up their friendship, Alex and Margot were pictured hanging out at the Golden Globes, Critics Choice Awards and SAG Awards.


----------



## Julia_W

Alexa is in LA.  She seems to have met up with her friend Tennessee Thomas.  I suppose Alex is hard at work.  Would love another another pap sighting even it does aggravate him.  I go through withdrawal when there is a flurry of activity and then he goes into hiding.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> Is it really that important? It's a tabloid on a tabloid. She's hemorrhaging, needs covers. She'd do it anyway, even if not. Most people do not turn down covers. And anyway no one will remember tomorrow. This is how people, news, ideas get overblown out of proportion. Grazia or Gossip Cop is not The Times. Am more worried about stuff I read on her IG.


I don't think that there is any correlation between Alexa being on the cover and the gossip story about Margot. It's just slightly odd random chance. And Alexa wouldn't have had any influence over, or advance knowledge about, that sidebar story about Margot on the cover. I don't think anyone was suggesting Alexa knew about it at all. That wasn't the point.

I don't get the slam on Gossip Cop. What it does is responsible research. You said it's not the Times. But actually it does do reliable research like a newspaper would also do. It exists to keep us rooted in reality.

This comment wasn't about Alexa, other than the incidental coincidence of her  being on the cover. Although there was an observation that it's a shame that celebs have to put up with this crap.

And somehow we get this vague reference to Alexa's IG. She actually wasnt even the topic of discussion. Margot was.


Julia_W said:


> Alexa is in LA.  She seems to have met up with her friend Tennessee Thomas.  I suppose Alex is hard at work.  Would love another another pap sighting even it does aggravate him.  I go through withdrawal when there is a flurry of activity and then he goes into hiding.


He tends to become a hermit when he's working.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> Alexa is in LA.  She seems to have met up with her friend Tennessee Thomas.  I suppose Alex is hard at work.  Would love another another pap sighting even it does aggravate him.  I go through withdrawal when there is a flurry of activity and then he goes into hiding.


Yes, we don't get to see Alex much when he's so busy working. We are not even getting much in the way of set pics either, so we have to sort of determine his new characters' looks based on a few fan pics and such.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> This is how people, news, ideas get overblown out of proportion. Grazia or Gossip Cop is not The Times.


 Wait I think I get it. Perhaps you may think that Gossip Cop is just another magazine. Gossip Cop is a website that is dedicated to researching and debunking rumors and gossip. Sometimes they confirm a rumor and more times they shoot it down. And remember the rumor we were discussing was about Margot Robbie's marriage. The fact that Alexa was on the cover was an unimportant coincidence. We weren't discussing Alexa at all. www.gossipcop.com


----------



## StarrLady

Alex is nominated for an Empire Award for Best TV Actor. The awards take place on March 18.


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> Alexa is in LA.  She seems to have met up with her friend Tennessee Thomas.  I suppose Alex is hard at work.  Would love another another pap sighting even it does aggravate him.  I go through withdrawal when there is a flurry of activity and then he goes into hiding.


me too - missing the viking


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> me too - missing the viking


Me too! A sighting this weekend would be nice.


----------



## betheunicorn

betheunicorn said:


> Is it really that important? It's a tabloid on a tabloid. She's hemorrhaging, needs covers. She'd do it anyway, even if not. Most people do not turn down covers. And anyway no one will remember tomorrow. This is how people, news, ideas get overblown out of proportion. Grazia or Gossip Cop is not The Times. Am more worried about stuff I read on her IG.


That's it! Once coincidence, twice luck, three times, the rule. I'm officially asking for a pr fee! Someone is finding my nothing-but-plain-common-sense comments absolutely useful. Nice to be of assistance, you know who, hope, for his sake, you do not need me again. Looks like someone Can be penned down after all.


----------



## StarrLady

I saw a bunch of industry articles about the upcoming Cannes Film Festival on twitter. The articles all speculate that Hold the Dark is a possibility to debut at Cannes, especially since the director, Jeremy Saulnier, has had other films at Cannes.


----------



## Santress

The world's tallest leprechaun wishes everyone a Happy St. Patrick's Day! ☘️☘️







"…would you exchange sloppy beer flavored kisses with a freakishly tall leprechaun in an alley? Because I would exchange sloppy beer flavored kisses with a freakishly tall leprechaun in an alley. And also underpants."

Source: * CanadianBeaversLoveAskars*













"…Askars reminds us to wear a little green on Saint Patrick’s Day, and maybe get just a wee bit kinky."

Source: * CanadianBeaversLoveAskars*








"….chipper little feller ain’t he?"

Source: * CanadianBeaversLoveAskars
*







"Swedish, Irish….contagious. Whatever dude, pucker up."

Source: * CanadianBeaversLoveAskars*


----------



## Julia_W

CBLA is the best!  Thank you, Santress..  I needed that


----------



## skarsbabe

omg those are hilarious. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Julia_W

HBO really likes the Skarsgard men!  Gustaf will be in West World, and Stellan has his own series coming up along with his Breaking the Waves costar, Emily Watson.  Alex needs another HBO series.  They are really keeping quiet on Alex's return to BLL.  It's making me nervous. Surely with all of the acting awards, he will be part of the series.

http://deadline.com/2018/03/chernob...ly-watson-star-hbo-sky-miniseries-1202339198/


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> HBO really likes the Skarsgard men!  Gustaf will be in West World, and Stellan has his own series coming up along with his Breaking the Waves costar, Emily Watson.  Alex needs another HBO series.  They are really keeping quiet on Alex's return to BLL.  It's making me nervous. Surely with all of the acting awards, he will be part of the series.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2018/03/chernob...ly-watson-star-hbo-sky-miniseries-1202339198/


I think they are being quiet because they don't want to divulge any of the plot and Perry is supposed to be dead. Jean-Marc Vallee seemed to confirm that Alex will be involved. At least I hope so...lol.


----------



## Julia_W

Alex even said he would be involved in one post award interview with Jean-Marc stepping in so  Alex didn't say too much, but I'm a natural Nervous Nellie, so I start to wonder when things are not confirmed. I suppose his role will be much smaller since Perry is dead after all.  I just hope for one good scene with Meryl Streep


----------



## skarsbabe

Well in every normal series, dead IS DEAD - meaning only available in flashbacks. 
Let's all hope they don't turn it into some bizarre scenario where he returns from the dead a la True Blood


----------



## bag-mania

skarsbabe said:


> Well in every normal series, dead IS DEAD - meaning only available in flashbacks.



Dead is dead, unless it is profitable to have a particular actor perform a role. Case in point the new Roseanne reboot will have John Goodman reprise his role as Roseanne's husband Dan. I don't know how they are going to handle the inconvenient fact that in the last episode of the original series they announced that Dan had died. But the show wouldn't work without him so John Goodman is coming back from the dead.


----------



## OHVamp

Can't link article, but believe I've read that his role looks like it might include past history scenes with his mother. Maybe touching on reasons for his behavior towards women. Usually these kinds of rehashing second seasons are nowhere near as good as the original, but there are exceptions and HBO does a good job generally. I'm thinking since last season was the women all together on the beach and police were suspicious, one of the directions will be an investigation. But who knows.


----------



## StarrLady

^
I think I also read that the friendship between the women unravels and some feel bad about the murder secret....
Should be interesting. Yes, they have said that Alex will be back as Perry in flashbacks. I also think it would be interesting if Perry had a brother....played by Alex.


----------



## audiogirl

I think the only realistic option would be a flashback. But anything that points to the root of his problem would have to be far back in his past, since I really don't think a recent trauma could plausibly be used for his behavior. That would probably mean neither he nor Meryl would work for a deep past flashback. But I could see Meryl as a kind of mommy dearest secretly with the twins behind Nicole's back. And perhaps Alex's flashbacks could be when he started to abuse Nicole. They could throw Meryl into the flashback if it seemed logical.

Or the timing might not work for Alex to be included. Also, his hair is short and brown and will be until LDG is done. And for all we know he already has something else lined up after LDG. They may not be mentioning him for S2 because they simply don't know if they can work him in.

I do know that any of the usual clichés like he isn't really dead or has a twin brother or cousin won't work. They are too serious for that.


----------



## OHVamp

Don't believe it would be a problem for a good writer to show childhood Mommie Dearest issues through adult dialogue. I like your suggestion StarrLady about the group fraying in their bond. Very plausible.

Adding. As much as I love Alex, I don't think the dual brother character would be a good idea. Only in my dreams.


----------



## StarrLady

OHVamp said:


> Don't believe it would be a problem for a good writer to show childhood Mommie Dearest issues through adult dialogue. I like your suggestion StarrLady about the group fraying in their bond. Very plausible.
> 
> Adding. As much as I love Alex, I don't think the dual brother character would be a good idea. Only in my dreams.


Thank you, OHVamp.

I do think Alex will be involved with flashbacks because Jean-Marc Vallee and even Alex said he would be involved, with Jean-Marc specifically mentioning flashbacks. Furthermore, articles about Meryl Streep playing Perry's mother tend to mention Alex and the fact that she looks like Alex. I don't think they'd mention the resemblance if he was no longer involved.


----------



## loujono

I’m for flashbacks too - only real way to still have Alex involved - maybe his early relationship with Celeste.... would like to see the girls and unravel too trying to hold the secret .... I think given the awards and hype of Alex and Nicole they couldn’t afford not to have Alex


----------



## StarrLady

Netflix films are only really going to be shown at the Cannes Film Festival as "Out of Competition".

P.S. I really miss the tall blonde Viking.....


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Netflix films are only really going to be shown at the Cannes Film Festival as "Out of Competition".
> 
> P.S. I really miss the tall blonde Viking.....


missing him too - he's gone into serious ninja viking mode


----------



## Kitkath70

If you look at the format of season 1, the whole season was technically flashbacks.  The only things set in the present were the different people talking to the police.  If they follow that model, they can use Perry and Celeste in many scenes together and also Perry and his mom to set up events.  

I hope they don’t do this, but because they had twins, it wouldn’t be out of the realm of possibility that Perry was a twin too.  Twins run in families.


----------



## Julia_W

That is so true.  I hadn’t really thought about it that way.  Most likely his only scenes will be with Celeste and his mother so they could get a lot of other scenes shot before Alex is available again.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> If you look at the format of season 1, the whole season was technically flashbacks.  The only things set in the present were the different people talking to the police.  If they follow that model, they can use Perry and Celeste in many scenes together and also Perry and his mom to set up events.
> 
> I hope they don’t do this, but because they had twins, it wouldn’t be out of the realm of possibility that Perry was a twin too.  Twins run in families.


Good point that most scenes in season 1 were flashbacks too.

I also realized that twins run in families. Whatever they decide to do, I think it will be good because they have quality people involved, David Kelley writes good scripts.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> That is so true.  I hadn’t really thought about it that way.  Most likely his only scenes will be with Celeste and his mother so they could get a lot of other scenes shot before Alex is available again.


Even in season 1, most of Alex's scenes were with Celeste too.


----------



## Santress

*New Alex Interview with Frankfurter Rundschau!  **Alexander Skarsgård:  "If the substance is good, I'm in it."*

Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård on his Netflix thriller "Mute", shooting in Berlin, David Bowie's son and what's most important to him when shooting.

By *Ulrich Lössl*

*Frankfurter Rundschau:  Mr. Skarsgård, when a movie actor once landed on television, it was a sure sign of the early end of his career. Nowadays, actors wrap themselves around the roles in TV series. What happened?

Alex: * Yes, priorities have shifted dramatically in recent years. It probably started with the "_Sopranos_". Since you could suddenly see how exciting and inspiring TV series can be. That was over ten years ago. The success of this series has encouraged many highly talented scriptwriters and filmmakers to break out of the television routine and try something new. Finally they could tell their stories in an original way and did not have to stick to the usual formats. And, of course, such films or series have magically attracted us actors. In the meantime, I do not think at all in such categories as film, TV movie or series. If the stuff is good and I'm interested, I'm there.

*FR:  Apparently they're willing to take risks at HBO, Amazon, Netflix & Co. David Fincher said he first offered "House of Cards" to the classic Hollywood movie studios. But they did not want to finance the project as he thought fit. And they always wanted to control his job. So he went to Netflix and had carte blanche there. Something similar probably applies to "Mute" - the film was indeed in the pipeline for years.

Alex:*  You could say so. Director Duncan Jones wrote the script for "_Mute_" back in 2003. It was supposed to be his first movie. But no one wanted to raise the budget, which was absolutely necessary for the futuristic look of the film - it's set in the Berlin of the year 2052. And  "_Mute_" is also not an action-spectacle, but a film drama in which the psychology of the individual characters is of crucial importance. Luckily, Netflix was ready to let Duncan do the film as he envisioned it.

*FR:  What attracted you to Mute?

Alex:*  I'm a fan of Duncan and I especially like his sci-fi movies "_Moon_" and "_Source Code_". I also found the script phenomenally good. And, of course, my role fascinated me. I play the silent bartender, Leo, whose girlfriend disappears one morning in a sudden and inexplicable way. As he goes in search of her, he gets deeper and deeper into the neon-glowing underworld of Berlin, where gangsters, freaks, robots and two American ex-military surgeons are up to mischief. But the biggest attraction for me was that Leo is dumb. His vocal cords were severed when he was a child. It was incredibly difficult, nothing the whole time - not the smallest sound! - could come from me. As an actor, the voice is one of the most important means of expression one has. So I had to learn a completely new "language".

*FR:  The film was shot in Berlin. At the end of the 70s, David Bowie, the father of Duncan Jones, recorded his Berlin trilogy albums Low, Heroes and Lodger. He also lived there ...

Alex:*  ... and Duncan at times too. When his father lived and worked with Iggy Pop in Berlin, Duncan went to school there. At that time the wall was still standing. Of course, I followed with Duncan in the footsteps of his father, which has touched me very much. "_Mute_" is also a tribute to his late father David Bowie.

*FR:  Did you become an actor despite or because of your famous father - Stellan Skarsgård?

Alex:*  (Laughs) Neither - yet. What many do not realize is that I already - of course by my father - at the tender age of seven years old started in film and in Sweden was something like a child star. At the age of 13, I quit because it was too much for me. At the time, I most wanted to be able to lead a normal life. But that was not so easy because of my "celebrity". And even at home it was anything but normal for us: My father often walked around in very strange costumes or even naked. That was terrific for me - especially when I brought home a girl. (Laughs). Today, of course, I'm looking back on that time in a very amused way. Please do not misunderstand me: I value my father very much - as an actor and above all as a human being. My father is very warm and open. And if he hates something, it's when people are treated badly. Especially in Hollywood, hierarchies are very popular, as everyone knows by now. And my dad has my greatest respect for the fact that he blithely breaks up these structures on every film set, in every meeting with the studio boss and leads them to absurdity.

*FR:  You've lived in the USA for many years. Do you feel comfortable there?

Alex:*  Honestly, I've live out of a suitcase for quite some time. I travel a lot in the world - to shoot, but also privately. I even quit my New York apartment and put my things in storage. I feel free as a bird. I am neither married nor do I have to look after a family - and I enjoy it very much at the moment. And when I'm longing for family and friends, I visit my native Sweden. I feel comfortable almost everywhere - even in America.

*FR:  Despite *****?

Alex:*  Oh, we really do not need to talk about the clown anymore. However, it still shocks me how easy it is to access weapons in the US. In America,there are more weapons than humans! Is that not crazy? I come from a country where there are very strict gun laws, which I very much welcome. In America, anyone can send by mail a semi-automatic rifle into the house - without much demand. Madness! I also do not understand how in the 21st century one can still earnestly rely on the Second Amendment to the US Constitution, as a justification for protecting yourself and your family with your gun in your fist. The article was incorporated into the constitution in the 18th century so that the vigil could protect itself from gang attacks. How on earth is that still relevant today? And the argument that the only person who can stop a bad person with a gun is a good person with a gun is extremely alarming.

*FR:  Is it not dangerous in your profession to have no focal point that anchors you? 

Alex:*  Not a place, but my moral compass anchors me. And it still works very well. Of course, I'll give up my gypsy life someday. I'm just over 40 now and maybe it's time to start a family. But right now I'm getting so many good job offers that I just do not want to say no to. Because I also draw a lot of strength from my work.

Sources:  Interview: *Ulrich Lössl* for  *Frankfurter Rundschau* 

http://www.fr.de/panorama/leute/ale...-bin-ich-dabei-a-1472585,0#artpager-1472585-0

via



Translation: Google + Cleanup by The Library,


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> If you look at the format of season 1, the whole season was technically flashbacks.  The only things set in the present were the different people talking to the police.  If they follow that model, they can use Perry and Celeste in many scenes together and also Perry and his mom to set up events.
> 
> I hope they don’t do this, but because they had twins, it wouldn’t be out of the realm of possibility that Perry was a twin too.  Twins run in families.


 It wasn't really a flashback. This was a frame story where there is an outer envelope (or frame) surrounding the inner story. The inner story was shifted back 6 months. Those comments to the police were just teasing intrusions from the outer frame. Otherwise the entire story just unwound in chronological order until we reached the present day in the story and the end of the frame.

We did get flashbacks of Jane's rape, which predated the ongoing timeline.  Obviously, any S2 flashback with Alex will necessarily be in past relative to the unfolding timeline. Assuming they can manage his available time.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa! Good ad and he looks great.

Promo stills from Alex's *TUMI "Toughness is a Luxury"* campaign for the TUMI Travel's *Latitude* collection:




*TUMI TAPS ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD TO FRONT NEW COLLECTION CAMPAIGN*

Global travel brand Tumi has unveiled its newest premium lightweight hard-shell luggage collection.

Dubbed Tumi Latitude, the collection will be offered in a range of carry-on and check-in sizes, which includes an international carry-on, short trip packing case and extended trip packing case. These styles, offered in black, navy and silver, will retail for $645-$795 at select Tumi retail stores worldwide and on tumi.com.

To celebrate the newest collection, the brand has tapped Emmy-winning actor Alexander Skarsgård to front its corresponding campaign where we see Skarsgård embark an epic journey around the world on a single degree of latitude. Directed by Augustus Punch, Skarsgård travels to Tolna/Szekeszard, Hungary; Lake Como, Italy; Cougar Mountain, Washington; and Mongolia to test out the collection’s qualities.

“I couldn’t have dreamed of a better experience being part of the Tumi Latitude campaign,” said Skarsgård. “I got to travel around the world with a ragtag of lovely and incredibly talented people. The product itself is quite impressive – I even tried to intentionally break the bag a couple of times, with no success of course.”

This campaign’s focus on a non-stop journey on a single degree of latitude showcases the collection’s clever design and ability to perform no matter the landscape, climate, or culture. The journey is not only about form and function, but also about perfecting the journey, getting from place to place in unexpected ways, and, of course, meeting interesting people along the way. The campaign will run globally on various social channels, including Facebook and Instagram, out-of-home platforms as well as digital outlets.

“With each new collection, Tumi strives to provide our customers with top-of-the-line performance, design and style,” added Victor Sanz, creative director at Tumi. “With Tumi Latitude, we wanted to create a collection that offers the best of the best in terms of innovation and aesthetic, which pushed us to improve weight, function, durability, organization and more. We are consistently inspired by global citizens on unique journeys, and partnering with Alexander to share in such an amazing worldwide journey was an incredible experience.”

http://www.mr-mag.com/tumi-taps-alexander-skarsgard-to-front-new-collection-campaign/













Source:  *TUMI.com*


----------



## Kitkath70

Finally! Somebody figured it out.   Next stop the Travel channel


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Jooa and Santress!  This was such a lovely surprise!  I was expecting just something in Lake Como, not this full scale adventure video.  He is quite lovely in this!  Also, I love that we can see Dada in the background when Alex is in the tuxedo.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex looks like a sexy tall glass of water in the new Tumi ad.

Now, we know why he was in Mongolia! LOL

Is it just me...or does he look really sexy riding that camel?


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Jooa! Good ad and he looks great.
> 
> Alex looks amazing in this video .... so that’s where the combo van insta image came from
> 
> Travel show with Alex would definitely be worth a watch!!
> 
> Promo stills from Alex's *TUMI "Toughness is a Luxury"* campaign for the TUMI Travel's *Latitude* collection:
> 
> View attachment 4014618
> 
> 
> *TUMI TAPS ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD TO FRONT NEW COLLECTION CAMPAIGN*
> 
> Global travel brand Tumi has unveiled its newest premium lightweight hard-shell luggage collection.
> 
> Dubbed Tumi Latitude, the collection will be offered in a range of carry-on and check-in sizes, which includes an international carry-on, short trip packing case and extended trip packing case. These styles, offered in black, navy and silver, will retail for $645-$795 at select Tumi retail stores worldwide and on tumi.com.
> 
> To celebrate the newest collection, the brand has tapped Emmy-winning actor Alexander Skarsgård to front its corresponding campaign where we see Skarsgård embark an epic journey around the world on a single degree of latitude. Directed by Augustus Punch, Skarsgård travels to Tolna/Szekeszard, Hungary; Lake Como, Italy; Cougar Mountain, Washington; and Mongolia to test out the collection’s qualities.
> 
> “I couldn’t have dreamed of a better experience being part of the Tumi Latitude campaign,” said Skarsgård. “I got to travel around the world with a ragtag of lovely and incredibly talented people. The product itself is quite impressive – I even tried to intentionally break the bag a couple of times, with no success of course.”
> 
> This campaign’s focus on a non-stop journey on a single degree of latitude showcases the collection’s clever design and ability to perform no matter the landscape, climate, or culture. The journey is not only about form and function, but also about perfecting the journey, getting from place to place in unexpected ways, and, of course, meeting interesting people along the way. The campaign will run globally on various social channels, including Facebook and Instagram, out-of-home platforms as well as digital outlets.
> 
> “With each new collection, Tumi strives to provide our customers with top-of-the-line performance, design and style,” added Victor Sanz, creative director at Tumi. “With Tumi Latitude, we wanted to create a collection that offers the best of the best in terms of innovation and aesthetic, which pushed us to improve weight, function, durability, organization and more. We are consistently inspired by global citizens on unique journeys, and partnering with Alexander to share in such an amazing worldwide journey was an incredible experience.”
> 
> http://www.mr-mag.com/tumi-taps-alexander-skarsgard-to-front-new-collection-campaign/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014619
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014620
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014621
> 
> 
> Source:  *TUMI.com*


----------



## loujono

In the full one with Camille he’s awesome - like a mini movie - he’d  rock playing a character like bond or other spy espionage type - fanning myself - very hot!


----------



## skarsbabe

This video is over the top for an ad, but my goodness I will welcome it! He's gorgeous. Already a die-hard Tumi lover, so I'm sold


----------



## ginniginevra

Sorry if I highlight the obvious, guys, but it's really too handsome !!!! Tumi has an exaggerated moment for this publicity, but ... God bless it!!!


----------



## loujono

skarsbabe said:


> This video is over the top for an ad, but my goodness I will welcome it! He's gorgeous. Already a die-hard Tumi lover, so I'm sold


completely over the top but by god I'm loving it!!!


----------



## skarsbabe

I didn't even get the point was that he was traveling to all these places across the SAME latitude line until I read the YouTube comments. So much for effective advertising Tumi, you hired too hot of a man he's a distraction!!


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> It wasn't really a flashback. This was a frame story where there is an outer envelope (or frame) surrounding the inner story. The inner story was shifted back 6 months. Those comments to the police were just teasing intrusions from the outer frame. Otherwise the entire story just unwound in chronological order until we reached the present day in the story and the end of the frame.
> 
> We did get flashbacks of Jane's rape, which predated the ongoing timeline.  Obviously, any S2 flashback with Alex will necessarily be in past relative to the unfolding timeline. Assuming they can manage his available time.


Whatever the script frame was, I'm sure there are fifty different ways to introduce scenes of the abuser with the mom. Quintessential to how he treats women is always the relationship with the mother/father. It would be ignorant scripting if they do not full-heartedly dive into that. They did script so well during season 1. To me, Alex is again the pivot point of the story, as he was in season 1. The catalyst. I'm not sure there is a point of a second season without Merryl - Alex scenes in it.
It is so alarming how many women responded to BLL. There is a single reason. At any low or high rate, most women are subjected to some kind of mistreatment, verbal, role, professional, or otherwise during their lifetime. That was the nail the producers hit on. I'm pretty sure they understand how important it is to unfold the reasons behind it, exploring an abuser's upbringing. They will be naive not to. They need Alex back.


----------



## betheunicorn

ginniginevra said:


> Sorry if I highlight the obvious, guys, but it's really too handsome !!!! Tumi has an exaggerated moment for this publicity, but ... God bless it!!!


Correct. I think Augustus Punch treated a simple commercial with more commitment than many directors treat their films. That's why, though a commercial, it is successful. There are so many little hints in it, that make you want to keep watching, hence at the end, you have to remind yourself it is just an ad aiming to sell you stuff. The most honest comment came from my seven-year-old: "They should have given words to that man with the suitcase". So much taken by Augustus' filming, that he wanted more story-telling.


----------



## betheunicorn

Different subject. Clearly a case of "pot calling the kettle black". Now, why on earth did I remember that?
In my country, the kettle replies: "one hawker coming up, sir".


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> Whatever the script frame was, I'm sure there are fifty different ways to introduce scenes of the abuser with the mom. Quintessential to how he treats women is always the relationship with the mother/father. It would be ignorant scripting if they do not full-heartedly dive into that. They did script so well during season 1. To me, Alex is again the pivot point of the story, as he was in season 1. The catalyst. I'm not sure there is a point of a second season without Merryl - Alex scenes in it.
> It is so alarming how many women responded to BLL. There is a single reason. At any low or high rate, most women are subjected to some kind of mistreatment, verbal, role, professional, or otherwise during their lifetime. That was the nail the producers hit on. I'm pretty sure they understand how important it is to unfold the reasons behind it, exploring an abuser's upbringing. They will be naive not to. They need Alex back.


The narrative technique (a frame) used last season had nothing to do with the impact of Perry Wright's story arc. They used the frame to build suspense about the pending death of a character during what would otherwise have been an ordinary collection of domestic dramas. The Perry/Celeste story arc was obviously the most powerful, but would have been so without the frame, as the violence escalated each episode and our concern for Celeste escalated with it. It was the other stories that needed the added suspense of wondering if their dramas would lead to death.

Of course the drama in the Wright family could easily be the most compelling storyline in S2, again not needing any literary techniques like a frame to enhance its power and suspense. But it can be explored without Alex showing its roots for Perry. Meryl could easily demonstrate her potentially toxic mothering techniques on the twins, showing the multigenerational dangers of abuse. There could also be flashbacks of a Perry as a child being abused without ever needing Alex for the scenes. And then we would know what happened to Perry to make him into the monster he was.

Of course we'd all want to see Alex in scenes with Meryl. I'm not advocating excluding Alex, but it may just be logisticslly impossible to include him in S2 due to competing shooting schedules. I've seen people say he could take time off of LDG and film for BLL. But LDG seems to have a tight schedule, even filming on Saturdays. Add in the complex scheduling demands of LDG shooting in foreign locales, and that difficulty of availability for Alex may determine how BLL approaches the Wright family's story arc.

And since BLL has always emphasized the importance of its woman-driven storyline, they could manage without Alex without sacrificing the impact of their narrative. They did add Meryl Streep after all.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> The narrative technique (a frame) used last season had nothing to do with the impact of Perry Wright's story arc. They used the frame to build suspense about the pending death of a character during what would otherwise have been an ordinary collection of domestic dramas. The Perry/Celeste story arc was obviously the most powerful, but would have been so without the frame, as the violence escalated each episode and our concern for Celeste escalated with it. It was the other stories that needed the added suspense of wondering if their dramas would lead to death.
> 
> Of course the drama in the Wright family could easily be the most compelling storyline in S2, again not needing any literary techniques like a frame to enhance its power and suspense. But it can be explored without Alex showing its roots for Perry. Meryl could easily demonstrate her potentially toxic mothering techniques on the twins, showing the multigenerational dangers of abuse. There could also be flashbacks of a Perry as a child being abused without ever needing Alex for the scenes. And then we would know what happened to Perry to make him into the monster he was.
> 
> Of course we'd all want to see Alex in scenes with Meryl. I'm not advocating excluding Alex, but it may just be logisticslly impossible to include him in S2 due to competing shooting schedules. I've seen people say he could take time off of LDG and film for BLL. But LDG seems to have a tight schedule, even filming on Saturdays. Add in the complex scheduling demands of LDG shooting in foreign locales, and that difficulty of availability for Alex may determine how BLL approaches the Wright family's story arc.
> 
> And since BLL has always emphasized the importance of its woman-driven storyline, they could manage without Alex without sacrificing the impact of their narrative. They did add Meryl Streep after all.



You don't talk as audience.


----------



## betheunicorn

I'm with you. Not quite sure who "you" includes, but, in my mind, story is compromised by schedule.
I'm not sure I'd have any interest in watching a toxic mother-in-law for too long. Even if she is Meryl.
I only watched Perry as an abuser in BLL 1, because I was hoping for the writer's explanation for that kind of behavior. Without Perry, we just talk about daytime soap opera. Not my thing.
I would absolutely NOT watch BLL 2 if there was literal child abuse involved (couldn't watch the snowman because of that).
I would though, if Perry, as a full developed conscious man, not a child, AND the mom, were at some point confronted by reason. Held accountable.
Soooo, Perry is leaving the building!


----------



## AB Negative

audiogirl said:


> The narrative technique (a frame) used last season had nothing to do with the impact of Perry Wright's story arc. They used the frame to build suspense about the pending death of a character during what would otherwise have been an ordinary collection of domestic dramas. The Perry/Celeste story arc was obviously the most powerful, but would have been so without the frame, as the violence escalated each episode and our concern for Celeste escalated with it. It was the other stories that needed the added suspense of wondering if their dramas would lead to death.
> 
> Of course the drama in the Wright family could easily be the most compelling storyline in S2, again not needing any literary techniques like a frame to enhance its power and suspense. But it can be explored without Alex showing its roots for Perry. Meryl could easily demonstrate her potentially toxic mothering techniques on the twins, showing the multigenerational dangers of abuse. There could also be flashbacks of a Perry as a child being abused without ever needing Alex for the scenes. And then we would know what happened to Perry to make him into the monster he was.
> 
> Of course we'd all want to see Alex in scenes with Meryl. I'm not advocating excluding Alex, but it may just be logisticslly impossible to include him in S2 due to competing shooting schedules. I've seen people say he could take time off of LDG and film for BLL. But LDG seems to have a tight schedule, even filming on Saturdays. Add in the complex scheduling demands of LDG shooting in foreign locales, and that difficulty of availability for Alex may determine how BLL approaches the Wright family's story arc.
> 
> And since BLL has always emphasized the importance of its woman-driven storyline, they could manage without Alex without sacrificing the impact of their narrative. They did add Meryl Streep after all.


----------



## AB Negative

I think it is disgusting that Meryl is involved in this season as she is an enabler of abuse in real life.  She has cozied up to Weinstein for years and started a standing ovation for another creep, the pedophile Roman Polanski. She would be run out of any other industry, except in Hollywood, for her track record.


----------



## StarrLady

There is an article about the TUMI ad in Adweek which discusses the story in the Tumi ad. It says that Alexander Skarsgard is a globetrotting spy.

I will try and link the article.
adweek.com/brand-marketing/alexander-skarsgard-is-a-globetrotting-spy-in-tumis-haute-new-luggage-ad/


----------



## audiogirl

Upon rereading my prior post I see I wasn't entirely clear. I'm only guessing about Alex not being in BLL S2. They've not made a signing announcement, and he is obviously busy filming for several months in Europe. And I'm also guessing about how they'll write Meryl Streep's role as Perry's mother. Maybe she'll be a sweet cuddly grandmother.

I don't like domestic drama and would never have watched if it hadn't been for Alex.


----------



## jojo518

AB Negative said:


> I think it is disgusting that Meryl is involved in this season as she is an enabler of abuse in real life.  She has cozied up to Weinstein for years and started a standing ovation for another creep, the pedophile Roman Polanski. She would be run out of any other industry, except in Hollywood, for her track record.



I was reading an article and the comments were brutal about Meryl.....people said they will not be watching Season 2 of BLL because of her being in it.


----------



## Santress

More *TUMI* promo pics and clips from the Latitude travel campaign:







Every journey has a beginning @tumitravel #perfectingthejourney

#tumitravel #alexanderskarsgård #ambassador #innovation #latitude #lakecomo #perfectingthejourney



















@tumitravel announce Emmy-award winning actor Alexander Skarsgård as global brand ambassador. Follow his journey with the latest TUMI innovation, Latitude.
Starting the adventure in Tolna, Hungary, Alexander sets off on his mission through Lake Como, Cougar Mountain and Mongolia.
Multiple destinations. One degree of Latitude.
#perfectingthejourney #tumi #alexanderskarsgård #emmyawardwinner #latitude #tumitravel #innovation #luggage #travel #ambassador








Multiple destinations. One degree of Latitude.

#perfectingthejourney #tumitravel #tumi #alexanderskarsgård #latitude








Sometimes, you gotta be a photographer. Campaign image shot by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




‍♂️ with a trusty Leica Q.








TUMI Latitude: Every journey has a beginning.













https://www.thefashionisto.com/alexander-skarsgard-2018-tumi-latitude-campaign/

Video:

15 sec spots with some slick work by @glassworksvfx Pay close attention to material macros here! ⚡️⚡️

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg02VOpAmMw/?taken-by=jaysoysal


----------



## VEGASTAR

*Greek govt upset as spy show denied access to ancient temple*


The Associated Press
44 mins ago
_






ATHENS, Greece (AP) — A highly-anticipated television series adapting spy novelist John le Carre’s “*The Little Drummer Girl*” will not include scenes from an ancient site near Athens after a panel of archaeologists turned down an access request by the BBC and the U.S.-based cable network AMC.

Greece’s powerful Central Archaeological Council denied the one-day access request to the 2,500-years old Temple of Poseidon at Cape Sounion next month, saying the site would be closed to visitors for too many hours and the production team would be too large.

The decision triggered a furious reaction from the Greece’s government, which launched a campaign three days ago to attract film productions to Greece with a series of incentives. The government says overseas productions could be a key growth area in the country that is emerging from eight years of crippling financial crisis.


“We have declared that Greece is now film-friendly. A few days later, another institution is contradicting this, not us but the hopes and ambitions of artists, technicians and thousands of professionals that are a part of this industry. It is an international embarrassment,” Lefteris Kretsos, general secretary at the government’s media and communication department, said Thursday.

The decision, he said, “once again highlights the issues we have as a country.”

Filming at Greek archaeological sites, whether for commercial productions or news reporting, requires a permit from archaeologists that is often near impossible and very costly to obtain.

The six-part series is due for global release next year and stars Swedish actor *Alexander Skarsgard *and Britain’s Florence Pugh, while South Korean filmmaker Park Chan-wook will make his television debut with the project.

In the 1983 novel, an Israeli spy chief hunts a Palestinian bomber around Europe, recruiting a young English actress to try and expose him.

Ten of Le Carre’s novels have been adapted to movies. His work is also widely known from the BBC TV series “Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy” and “Smiley’s People,” starring Alec Guinness as Cold War intelligence officer George Smiley.

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/wto...s-prevent-bbc-filming-at-poseidon-temple/amp/_

https://www.google.com.tr/amp/s/www...spy-show-denied-access-to-ancient-temple.html


----------



## betheunicorn




----------



## Santress

More promotional stills from the *TUMI* "Latitude" campaign:













“Mill colourist Nick Metcalf teamed up with Rabbit director’s Diesel & Alex for Tumi’s latest adventure-filled film featuring Alexander Skarsgård. Metcalf added the finishing touch by providing a moody grade to compliment the filmic look of the spot.” 

Source:  *The Mill *

http://www.themill.com/portfolio/4252/latitude-

via


----------



## Santress

Source:  *The Mill *

http://www.themill.com/portfolio/4252/latitude-

via


----------



## scarlet555

He looks gorgeous!


----------



## ginniginevra

scarlet555 said:


> He looks gorgeous!


Definitely!!!!!


----------



## OHVamp

Love the photoshoot.


----------



## Kitkath70

OHVamp said:


> Love the photoshoot.



Not a photo shoot. stills from the new Tumi Commercial.  You can see the video on page 1275.


----------



## audiogirl

So gorgeous!


----------



## betheunicorn

That's a first. Giving LDG filming location permit review another chance means "go" 9 times out of 10 (been there-standard procedure). I mean, given they've previously rejected Game of thrones, Jason Bourne, The night manager, etc. Guess the thespian Culture Minister puts her leverage to use. Brave. For once.


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Alex with fans at today’s Hammarby game (April 1, 2018, Stockholm):







“I, Andreas and Skarsgård. Mates for a long time.” 
*
-johancalzone* instagram


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> From instagram via ASN:
> 
> Alex with fans at today’s Hammarby game (April 1, 2018, Stockholm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I, Andreas and Skarsgård. Mates for a long time.”
> *
> -johancalzone* instagram



hair hair hair!!!!!!!


----------



## Santress

Another from today's game (April 1, 2018, Stockholm):






Home premiere

-*sannaklara* instagram


----------



## loujono

Great to see Alex at home with his friends and happily all over their social media posts - definitely not shy - that man!  Can't believe how cold it still looks though for April 1st! Oh and didn't know Fares was going out with Clara - she is so pretty


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> Great to see Alex at home with his friends and happily all over their social media posts - definitely not shy - that man!  Can't believe how cold it still looks though for April 1st! Oh and didn't know Fares was going out with Clara - she is so pretty


Whose Clara?!?!?!?


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Whose Clara?!?!?!?


She is an artist within his group of friends - I'll try and grab a pic - there were insta images of them holding hands - she is the tallest one and here is also some other pics taken throughout the day - looks like it may have been a big catch up for Alex and his mates 






nice AC coat and shoes too Alex (well think it is - looks like it


----------



## Julia_W

I do love that coat!  He looks like a giant among Swedes in that group picture which is not an easy thing.


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> She is an artist within his group of friends - I'll try and grab a pic - there were insta images of them holding hands - she is the tallest one and here is also some other pics taken throughout the day - looks like it may have been a big catch up for Alex and his mates
> 
> View attachment 4022167
> View attachment 4022168
> View attachment 4022169
> 
> 
> nice AC coat and shoes too Alex (well think it is - looks like it


I don’t think she makes men’s clothes does she? He’s to big or wouldn’t wear women’s clothes , I would think


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> I don’t think she makes men’s clothes does she? He’s to big or wouldn’t wear women’s clothes , I would think


Not sure if she does a men's range but they look awfully alike to some of the things in her range.


----------



## ellasam

loujono said:


> Not sure if she does a men's range but they look awfully alike to some of the things in her range.


Yes they do, but I would hate to see the woman that would fit in that coat ..... yikes


----------



## loujono

ellasam said:


> Yes they do, but I would hate to see the woman that would fit in that coat ..... yikes


 would look like Alex in his Farah Fawcett get up!


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Promo stills of Alex in *TUMI’s “Latitude”* travel campaign:








TUMI Latitude: When purpose and journey collide.










Chart your course with TUMI Latitude.








TUMI Latitude: Luxury redefined.








An elaborate journey requires a companion that can withstand it all.








TUMI Latitude: Every journey has a beginning.


----------



## callan23

Santress said:


> From instagram via ASN:
> 
> Promo stills of Alex in *TUMI’s “Latitude”* travel campaign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUMI Latitude: When purpose and journey collide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chart your course with TUMI Latitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUMI Latitude: Luxury redefined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An elaborate journey requires a companion that can withstand it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUMI Latitude: Every journey has a beginning.



they  did an amazing job filming this and setting it up. so well done. he looks incredible. so sauve, heatlhy and handsome.  i know this was filmed like a year ago, which makes sense.  he looks much different now though i know a big part of that is for his latest role. thanks for sharing


----------



## scarlet555

Mr Handsome  ...


----------



## betheunicorn

Film industry (Hollywood or else) wouldn't know opportunity if it hit them on the head. Just imagine the possibilities of divergent stories, scenery, character potential. My brain is going haywire. These people are sleeping on the wheel, not grabbing him, not taking full advantage of what he can do and how many he appeals to. Makes you want to start scripting away.


----------



## StarrLady

An article in Vanity Fair mentions that Hold the Dark was one of 5 films that were scheduled to screen at Cannes next month. However, with Cannes' recent decision to disallow Netflix films from being in competition, Netflix is threatening to withdraw these films from the festival.

I will try and link the article:

vanityfair.com-netflix-threatens-to-pull-five-films-from-cannes/


----------



## StarrLady

Apparently, filming of The Little Drummer Girl is now in Greece.


----------



## loujono

StarrLady said:


> Apparently, filming of The Little Drummer Girl is now in Greece.


praying for Alex to have some downtime so we can get some pics - especially in the pool sunning himself


----------



## StarrLady

loujono said:


> praying for Alex to have some downtime so we can get some pics - especially in the pool sunning himself


Yes, we could definitely use some pics of the tall Swede sunning himself!


----------



## Santress

Finally some set pics! 

From The Library:

New photos of Alex and Florence Pugh filming scenes for The Little Drummer Girl in Greece at the Temple of Poseidon (April 12, 2018, Cape Sounion).








*Alexander Skarsgard and Florence Pugh lark around on set in Greece for new drama The Little Drummer Girl*












































Source:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ark-set-Greece-drama-Little-Drummer-Girl.html



















































https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/axaraga-sto-sounio-ksekinisan-ta-gyrismata-tou-bbc-pics-vid/2480592/


----------



## Santress

http://www.protagon.gr/galleries/soynio-44341600452




















http://www.news247.gr/politismos/kare-kare-ta-gyrismata-toy-bbc-sto-soynio.6600571.html







https://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/778039/fotografies-deite-ta-gurismata-tou-bbc-sto-sounio/















http://www.protagon.gr/galleries/soynio-44341600452




















http://www.news247.gr/politismos/kare-kare-ta-gyrismata-toy-bbc-sto-soynio.6600571.html
















https://www.reader.gr/life/culture/...gyrismata-tis-mikris-tympanistrias-sto-soynio


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> An article in Vanity Fair mentions that Hold the Dark was one of 5 films that were scheduled to screen at Cannes next month. However, with Cannes' recent decision to disallow Netflix films from being in competition, Netflix is threatening to withdraw these films from the festival.
> 
> I will try and link the article:
> 
> vanityfair.com-netflix-threatens-to-pull-five-films-from-cannes/



They did withdraw:

Ted Sarandos says Netflix won’t be going to Cannes this year.

In an exclusive interview with _Variety_, Netflix’s chief content officer says that the festival sent a clear message with a new rule that bans any films without theatrical distributionin France from playing in competition. Netflix could screen some of its upcoming movies out of competition, but Sarandos says that doesn’t make sense for the streaming service.

“We want our films to be on fair ground with every other filmmaker,” Sarandos says. “There’s a risk in us going in this way and having our films and filmmakers treated disrespectfully at the festival. They’ve set the tone. I don’t think it would be good for us to be there.”
http://variety.com/2018/film/news/n...-ted-sarandos-interview-exclusive-1202750473/

Jeremy Saulnier did a brief interview last week about this, but this quote stood out in terms of release date info:
Some filmmakers with Netflix titles in contention declined to comment, as did the distributor, but Saulnier confirmed that “Hold the Dark” would not play the festival this year. “It’s a shame, I think it could’ve caused a stir,” he said via email about his film, an adaptation of William Giraldi’s novel starring Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough and Jeffrey Wright. “B*ut it will ultimately be better for the film to be showcased at festivals later this year, closer to the release (exact date TBD). *Also, who the hell wants to be booed at the first presentational credit of your film, especially when it’s disparaging the entity that made the film possible in the first place? That’s where I’m a fierce defender of Netflix.”
http://www.indiewire.com/2018/04/netflix-cannes-2018-jeremy-saulnier-orson-welles-1201950130/

To me that seems that the release date isn't June 1, since Cannes would have been the closest date?



Santress said:


> http://www.protagon.gr/galleries/soynio-44341600452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news247.gr/politismos/kare-kare-ta-gyrismata-toy-bbc-sto-soynio.6600571.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/778039/fotografies-deite-ta-gurismata-tou-bbc-sto-sounio/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.protagon.gr/galleries/soynio-44341600452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news247.gr/politismos/kare-kare-ta-gyrismata-toy-bbc-sto-soynio.6600571.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reader.gr/life/culture/...gyrismata-tis-mikris-tympanistrias-sto-soynio



Oh, set pics finally! That is some glorious late 70's wardrobe, especially for Alex. I am pretty sure that my Dad had a polo shirt in that same color, and possible the necklace too. Though definitely not the pants in that color.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They did withdraw:
> 
> Ted Sarandos says Netflix won’t be going to Cannes this year.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with _Variety_, Netflix’s chief content officer says that the festival sent a clear message with a new rule that bans any films without theatrical distributionin France from playing in competition. Netflix could screen some of its upcoming movies out of competition, but Sarandos says that doesn’t make sense for the streaming service.
> 
> “We want our films to be on fair ground with every other filmmaker,” Sarandos says. “There’s a risk in us going in this way and having our films and filmmakers treated disrespectfully at the festival. They’ve set the tone. I don’t think it would be good for us to be there.”
> http://variety.com/2018/film/news/n...-ted-sarandos-interview-exclusive-1202750473/
> 
> Jeremy Saulnier did a brief interview last week about this, but this quote stood out in terms of release date info:
> Some filmmakers with Netflix titles in contention declined to comment, as did the distributor, but Saulnier confirmed that “Hold the Dark” would not play the festival this year. “It’s a shame, I think it could’ve caused a stir,” he said via email about his film, an adaptation of William Giraldi’s novel starring Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough and Jeffrey Wright. “B*ut it will ultimately be better for the film to be showcased at festivals later this year, closer to the release (exact date TBD). *Also, who the hell wants to be booed at the first presentational credit of your film, especially when it’s disparaging the entity that made the film possible in the first place? That’s where I’m a fierce defender of Netflix.”
> http://www.indiewire.com/2018/04/netflix-cannes-2018-jeremy-saulnier-orson-welles-1201950130/
> 
> To me that seems that the release date isn't June 1, since Cannes would have been the closest date?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, set pics finally! That is some glorious late 70's wardrobe, especially for Alex. I am pretty sure that my Dad had a polo shirt in that same color, and possible the necklace too. Though definitely not the pants in that color.


Yes, Netflix pulled their movies from Cannes. It's a shame, in that, Saulnier says Hold the Dark could have caused a stir (which makes me curious and wanting to see it). Also, we may have gotten Alex at Cannes this year...oh well.

I thought the same as you: Saulnier's comment about festivals later this year probably means the June 1 release date no longer applies and that this date was originally chosen to coincide with Cannes.

The set pics are awesome! Alex's clothes look right out of the 1970's, the shoes too.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks for the updates, Buckeye! That is too bad about Cannes.

From *Just Jared*:

*Alexander Skarsgard Begins Filming 'Little Drummer Girl'*

Alexander Skarsgard has started work on his miniseries, The Little Drummer Girl!

The 41-year-old actor was seen filming alongside co-star Florence Pugh on Thursday (April 12) at the Temple of Poseidon in Sounion, Greece.

Alexander will play the role of Becker, an Israeli intelligence officer, in the series, while Florence will play an actress. The show will air in six parts.

Alexander‘s other mini series, Big Little Lies, was filming this week, and there’s rumors he could return to the show as well!












http://www.justjared.com/2018/04/12/alexander-skarsgard-begins-filming-little-drummer-girl/


----------



## Santress

http://www.justjared.com/2018/04/12/alexander-skarsgard-begins-filming-little-drummer-girl/

More from the *Daily Mail*:







































































http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ark-set-Greece-drama-Little-Drummer-Girl.html


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003S15235467124172


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003S15235467124172


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003S15235467124172


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009T1523546780470


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009T1523546780470


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009T1523546780470


----------



## betheunicorn

Thanks, @Santress .
It's so good they finally reversed their decision on LDG filming location. This archaeological board is strict as hell and has already turned down many other productions. I am so glad when directors get close to their vision against beaurocracy.
I honestly don't get this prejudice against Netflix, getting a little close to chauvinism? Not a clue.
But what I enjoy most is that he seems to absorb sun every chance he gets. He looks so breezy. Think this will be good for him for a while. If not chased around too much by people.


----------



## aerohead21

I love seeing these set pics!! Thank you! Life has been so crazy at my house. They ended up doing a spinal tap on my baby yesterday, which really sucked.

Anyway, he looks super happy which is good to see. Also, it’s amazing to me to see how many people are involved. The final product just shows the two actors, but these set pics show like 50 people!!


----------



## callan23

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline *tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009T1523546780470


great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

....and more HQs from today's *Little Drummer Girl* filming in Greece (April 12, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009N15235553407380


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009N15235553407380

More promo pics from *TUMI*:






TUMI Latitude is engineered with precision for ultimate performance.









Navigate your next move with TUMI Latitude.








TUMI Latitude: Overcome obstacles.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> http://www.protagon.gr/galleries/soynio-44341600452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news247.gr/politismos/kare-kare-ta-gyrismata-toy-bbc-sto-soynio.6600571.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/778039/fotografies-deite-ta-gurismata-tou-bbc-sto-sounio/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.protagon.gr/galleries/soynio-44341600452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news247.gr/politismos/kare-kare-ta-gyrismata-toy-bbc-sto-soynio.6600571.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reader.gr/life/culture/...gyrismata-tis-mikris-tympanistrias-sto-soynio


Loving the get up Alex! Suits the 70s look so well. 
I didn’t think they could get permission to film there - awesome hat it worked out. Can’t wait for this show to air. 
Side note** had a dream about Alex last night and he was walking towards me naked and it’s an image that has stuck with me today - great way to start my day only shame it’s a dream


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They did withdraw:
> 
> Ted Sarandos says Netflix won’t be going to Cannes this year.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with _Variety_, Netflix’s chief content officer says that the festival sent a clear message with a new rule that bans any films without theatrical distributionin France from playing in competition. Netflix could screen some of its upcoming movies out of competition, but Sarandos says that doesn’t make sense for the streaming service.
> 
> “We want our films to be on fair ground with every other filmmaker,” Sarandos says. “There’s a risk in us going in this way and having our films and filmmakers treated disrespectfully at the festival. They’ve set the tone. I don’t think it would be good for us to be there.”
> http://variety.com/2018/film/news/n...-ted-sarandos-interview-exclusive-1202750473/
> 
> Jeremy Saulnier did a brief interview last week about this, but this quote stood out in terms of release date info:
> Some filmmakers with Netflix titles in contention declined to comment, as did the distributor, but Saulnier confirmed that “Hold the Dark” would not play the festival this year. “It’s a shame, I think it could’ve caused a stir,” he said via email about his film, an adaptation of William Giraldi’s novel starring Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough and Jeffrey Wright. “B*ut it will ultimately be better for the film to be showcased at festivals later this year, closer to the release (exact date TBD). *Also, who the hell wants to be booed at the first presentational credit of your film, especially when it’s disparaging the entity that made the film possible in the first place? That’s where I’m a fierce defender of Netflix.”
> http://www.indiewire.com/2018/04/netflix-cannes-2018-jeremy-saulnier-orson-welles-1201950130/
> 
> To me that seems that the release date isn't June 1, since Cannes would have been the closest date?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, set pics finally! That is some glorious late 70's wardrobe, especially for Alex. I am pretty sure that my Dad had a polo shirt in that same color, and possible the necklace too. Though definitely not the pants in that color.


And the gold ring


----------



## loujono

aerohead21 said:


> I love seeing these set pics!! Thank you! Life has been so crazy at my house. They ended up doing a spinal tap on my baby yesterday, which really sucked.
> 
> Anyway, he looks super happy which is good to see. Also, it’s amazing to me to see how many people are involved. The final product just shows the two actors, but these set pics show like 50 people!!


Yes I agree loving all the behind the scenes to see what goes into - awesome. 
Hope all is ok with bubs - my youngest had that done when he was 2 weeks old - horrific procedure xx


----------



## StarrLady

Alex finally made a new post on his Instagram. It's the back of a woman in the blue outfit that looks like the one Florence Pugh was wearing, in Greece.

I hope he is enjoying Greece. We are not getting such good weather here in the northeast (North America).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
It does look like Florence's outfit.

Hopefully he won't delete this one.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.  I love his photos. He has a great eye.

More HQs from April 12th's *LDG* filming in Greece:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003C15236558669775


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003C15236558669775

Another promo pic shared last night by *TUMI* (April 12, 2018):







Toughness matters and so does your luggage.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from Thursday's (April 12) filming in Greece:







#scarsgård #sounio #littledrummergirl #bbc #backstage #paparazzi #athens #cinema #Hollywood #greece #instagramers #scarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No pic of Alex, but it looks as if they were filming today:
The best kind of sunset. 
@tha_kn0ws and @edwardbdavis getting a good snuggle after a long day of watching the big Swede looking effortlessly elegant on a bay full of painful pebbles. #whataweek


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> It does look like Florence's outfit.
> 
> Hopefully he won't delete this one.



the colours are amazing ... hopefully the trolls stay away and he doesn't delete it


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No pic of Alex, but it looks as if they were filming today:
> The best kind of sunset.
> @tha_kn0ws and @edwardbdavis getting a good snuggle after a long day of watching the big Swede looking effortlessly elegant on a bay full of painful pebbles. #whataweek



the big swede


----------



## skarsbabe

has anyone ever seen him respond to a comment? just wondering because I've not


----------



## ellasam

skarsbabe said:


> has anyone ever seen him respond to a comment? just wondering because I've not


Nope


----------



## MooCowmoo

I adore Florence's blue jumpsuit....my kind of vintage [emoji173]️


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> the colours are amazing ... hopefully the trolls stay away and he doesn't delete it


I wish he'd just disable comments and then he wouldn't have to worry about the trolls.

I also wish there was a Tumi store near me, though I'd never leave the display window:


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wish he'd just disable comments and then he wouldn't have to worry about the trolls.
> 
> I wish there was a Tumi store near me, I'd never leave the display window:



I'd loiter around the store too!


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wish he'd just disable comments and then he wouldn't have to worry about the trolls.
> 
> I also wish there was a Tumi store near me, though I'd never leave the display window:



There’s two big posters of him in the tumor store in Vegas in The Forum Shops!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

ellasam said:


> There’s two big posters of him in the tumor store in Vegas in The Forum Shops!!!!!


Tumi store... not tumor!!!!!!


----------



## Kitkath70

They're playing the entire video at Harrods in London.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> View attachment 4037892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're playing the entire video at Harrods in London.


I imagine he was thrilled to death to get to ride a camel.


----------



## Julia_W

audiogirl said:


> I imagine he was thrilled to death to get to ride a camel.


And he looks so good riding it, too.


----------



## StarrLady

Flarsky has been finally added to Alex's IMDb page. So it seems more official now that Alexander Skarsgard is in Flarsky.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> I imagine he was thrilled to death to get to ride a camel.


You just read my mind.


----------



## ginniginevra

audiogirl said:


> I imagine he was thrilled to death to get to ride a camel.


in fact it's exciting!


----------



## livinmybestlife

Hi all,

New here. Worked on True Blood briefly and was.am a huge fan of pretty much all of the cast. Love Alex. So nice to see he is getting some great roles to showcase his talent AND getting acknowledged for it!  Love the pics from the set. So jealous. Never been to Greece.


----------



## OHVamp

Welcome livinmybestlife. Any cool stories to tell?


----------



## ellasam

OHVamp said:


> Welcome livinmybestlife. Any cool stories to tell?


Yes!........ do tell...... love to hear some inside stories!!!!!


----------



## livinmybestlife

Nothing too exciting or juicy I am afraid - I was just an extra a few times and nothing remarkable happened but everyone was nice and very professional. Got to meet most of the cast at one of the premieres though. All very cool people. Only chatted with Alex for a few minutes but he was very nice and Kristin is a sweetheart. She is involved in a lot of animal charities as am I so we talked mostly about that.


----------



## OHVamp

Kristin does seem to be a very nice person. Follow her animal projects on FB.


----------



## livinmybestlife

She really is. I love her.


----------



## ellasam

livinmybestlife said:


> Nothing too exciting or juicy I am afraid - I was just an extra a few times and nothing remarkable happened but everyone was nice and very professional. Got to meet most of the cast at one of the premieres though. All very cool people. Only chatted with Alex for a few minutes but he was very nice and Kristin is a sweetheart. She is involved in a lot of animal charities as am I so we talked mostly about that.


Cool! What did you talk to Alex about?!? I have heard he is a real gentleman on the set to women, That’s nice to hear. And about Kristen, you can tell a lot about a person, if they care about animals!!


----------



## livinmybestlife

I didn't talk to Alex about much actually. Mostly small talk.  Talked more with Kate and Kristin. I know a lot of his fans didn't like Kate but she was super nice and very friendly.


----------



## ellasam

livinmybestlife said:


> I didn't talk to Alex about much actually. Mostly small talk.  Talked more with Kate and Kristin. I know a lot of his fans didn't like Kate but she was super nice and very friendly.


I actually liked Kate , thought she was/ is very pretty. What did you talk to her about?! Sorry, I’m nosey!!! How were they together? They always, to me, looked like they were never close, while they were in public. Thanks for the info


----------



## livinmybestlife

She is nice. We talked about Massachusetts and then the animal stuff with Kristin...lol. I'm from MA as well. And she is really pretty. I really liked her. What were they like together? Pretty much like any other couple I guess. They both seemed normal to me. lol.


----------



## ellasam

livinmybestlife said:


> She is nice. We talked about Massachusetts and then the animal stuff with Kristin...lol. I'm from MA as well. And she is really pretty. I really liked her. What were they like together? Pretty much like any other couple I guess. They both seemed normal to me. lol.


We’re they affectionate? Sometimes they seemed like they didn’t even know each in public, but this was a private event , so they probably acted differently... no paps.


----------



## livinmybestlife

Yeah, a little bit.


----------



## ellasam

livinmybestlife said:


> Yeah, a little bit.


Wow, good to know. Sometimes at Coachella he acted like he didn’t know her!!!!


----------



## betheunicorn

Some thoughts. Even if not in here long enough, so bear with me.
I could understand this. Trying to imagine what it feels like when he’s dating, everyone expects of him to be this or that, even the girls he dates (that’s the worst part). And people are quite opinionated and graphic about it, to the point of verbal harassment, if not worse. Were it me in his shoes, I’d withdraw so far up my mind, not express any affection, when sighted with my date. I would be plain stone. Since it triggers all that. Part of it because it’s better for everyone involved. More practical. Part of it because I’m kind of vindictive about creepy behavior. Kind of, if you expect the worst of me, I deliver, just because you were rude enough to expect it, but that's just me.
I don’t think many women have the stomach for that “stony” exterior. Esp. women with “a plan” and a “clock” ticking. But I can’t see how this is his fault. He's far from conventional, to say the least.
Everyone one of us should be pictured in their context. Anything else is a stereotype. 
Thoughts.


----------



## betheunicorn

Pretty sure I'm handing ideas to someone again.


----------



## audiogirl

ginniginevra said:


> in fact it's exciting!


Did I accidentally give the impression I was being sarcastic? With his adventurous streak, I actually think Alex was thrilled to get a chance to ride a camel.


----------



## ginniginevra

audiogirl said:


> Did I accidentally give the impression I was being sarcastic? With his adventurous streak, I actually think Alex was thrilled to get a chance to ride a camel.


Absolutely not, quiet ... I wrote "in fact it's exciting" because I did it and still remember the feeling


----------



## StarrLady

I wonder when filming for TLDG will be over. I thought I read that filming in Greece would be near the end? Does anyone remember? I also wonder if he will be filming soon for BLL.

Anyways, I miss seeing the tall guy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Filming in Greece is for 5 weeks, and then Prague for 3, so around the beginning of June.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Filming in Greece is for 5 weeks, and then Prague for 3, so around the beginning of June.


Thanks.


----------



## aerohead21

Holy moly!!! I don’t know if I can wait until June to see a picture of Alex again. Come on, Alexa, call some paps in Greece or something....


----------



## truebloodster

I haven’t been here for years.....Hi Everybody! Just doing a *****bye.

Gustaf and Fares Fares are on Westworld. How cool is that!!! Maybe Alex will do a cameo *fingers crossed*


----------



## Julia_W

aerohead21 said:


> Holy moly!!! I don’t know if I can wait until June to see a picture of Alex again. Come on, Alexa, call some paps in Greece or something....


Speaking of Alexa, I half way expected her to visit Greece, but so far that hasn't happened.  Makes me wonder if maybe they aren't totally back together after all.


----------



## Julia_W

Gustaf and Fares Fares are on Westworld. How cool is that!!! Maybe Alex will do a cameo *fingers crossed*[/QUOTE]

Stellan is going to have an HBO series as well.  They seem to have a lot of faith in the Skarsgard men.


----------



## livinmybestlife

ellasam said:


> Wow, good to know. Sometimes at Coachella he acted like he didn’t know her!!!!



He's like that in public from what I have seen.


----------



## livinmybestlife

betheunicorn said:


> Some thoughts. Even if not in here long enough, so bear with me.
> I could understand this. Trying to imagine what it feels like when he’s dating, everyone expects of him to be this or that, even the girls he dates (that’s the worst part). And people are quite opinionated and graphic about it, to the point of verbal harassment, if not worse. Were it me in his shoes, I’d withdraw so far up my mind, not express any affection, when sighted with my date. I would be plain stone. Since it triggers all that. *Part of it because it’s better for everyone involved. More practical. Part of it because I’m kind of vindictive about creepy behavior. Kind of, if you expect the worst of me, I deliver, just because you were rude enough to expect it, but that's just me.*
> I don’t think many women have the stomach for that “stony” exterior. Esp. women with “a plan” and a “clock” ticking. But I can’t see how this is his fault. He's far from conventional, to say the least.
> Everyone one of us should be pictured in their context. Anything else is a stereotype.
> Thoughts.





I think you hit the nail on the head here. I think this is exactly what it is. I think its a little over the top personally but yeah, he has a thing about getting papped.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> Holy moly!!! I don’t know if I can wait until June to see a picture of Alex again. Come on, Alexa, call some paps in Greece or something....





Julia_W said:


> Speaking of Alexa, I half way expected her to visit Greece, but so far that hasn't happened.  Makes me wonder if maybe they aren't totally back together after all.



I'm presuming that Alex, and Dada, since Dada is/was with him, are being tourists when they have the time. But no fan photos/sightings.  Great for him, not for us! 

As for Alexa, LDG filmed last Saturday, but they had this weekend off, so maybe he flew to London, or she flew to Greece. But who knows.¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## betheunicorn

livinmybestlife said:


> *I think you hit the nail on the head here.* I think this is exactly what it is. I think its a little over the top personally but yeah, he has a thing about getting papped.


Did not know anything about the pap business. I looked up one of his latest NY photos, back in December (was it?), say the one with the beanie, as a reference, in Getty images. A single photo of him taken by your average pap hawk on the street costs more than a minimum month's wage where I’m from. 600€ or sth. This is plain flat out making huge money off him. Without his consent. I guess that goes sky high when there’s a girl in the photo. Not nearly touching the girl-calling-the-pap thing. This is plain outrage. He is being very very patient and tolerant with his reality. His stony date-or-other face translates stoic to me.

I know I did. Wish I didn’t. Sooo wish I didn’t. It’s my f***ing curse.


----------



## Santress

New HQs of Alex filming *The* *Little Drummer Girl* in Greece (April 25, 2018):
































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003R15247123335039


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!  His hair is getting longer!  I hope he gets to change costumes at some point.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

From instagram today (April 25, 2018) via ASN:

Throwback Thursday pic of a younger Alex at the *2003 Cannes Film Festival:




*

“There was a time when Golden Globe-winning Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, known from Big Little Lies and Tarzan, was just an upcoming local actor with boyband hair, excited to be at the #scandinavian terrace in 2003. .
.#tbt #alexanderskarsgard #alexander skarsgård #big little lies #tarzan #true blood #festival de cannes #cannes film festival

-*scandinavianterrace* instagram



This was when Stellan was promoting Dogville with Nicole Kidman. That looks like Stellan on the right in the background.


----------



## livinmybestlife

Those shoes in the LDG picture!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!!  His hair is getting longer!  I hope he gets to change costumes at some point.



Yes, I hope that he gets more horrible 70's outfits than than the one that we've seen. At least Florence is getting a variety. 



Santress said:


> ^yw!
> From instagram today (April 25, 2018) via ASN:
> Throwback Thursday pic of a younger Alex at the *2003 Cannes Film Festival:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> “There was a time when Golden Globe-winning Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, known from Big Little Lies and Tarzan, was just an upcoming local actor with boyband hair, excited to be at the #scandinavian terrace in 2003. .
> .#tbt #alexanderskarsgard #alexander skarsgård #big little lies #tarzan #true blood #festival de cannes #cannes film festival
> 
> -*scandinavianterrace* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> This was when Stellan was promoting Dogville with Nicole Kidman. That looks like Stellan on the right in the background.




Part of me misses the way he used to dress up until about 2009. It was highly entertaining. He dresses better now, but it's much more monochrome.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

They're filming at the Acropolis tonight. He's not in this pic, but it's a pretty pic:


Spot the tall guy in orange:


----------



## betheunicorn

This shooting date was only mentioned in the Hellenic Ministry of Culture database, in their day-to-day agenda of approving or rejecting applications referring to the antiquities, and in one or two articles in Greek, beginning of March, if you knew were to look. Closed-off to visitors. No one is allowed up there after 8:00pm. So, yes, they are quite lucky to film there at that time, as phoebey92 points out. I think Florence was the one to post first from up there.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye & Betheunicorn!

HQs from tonight's (April 26, 2018) filming:


































































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006K1524803683612


----------



## betheunicorn

Thank you, too, @Santress !

Cold are we?  Oh, come on, where's the Viking hidding?

Ok. First of all, check out his height analogy to the doric column and to that of the rest of the crew!

Got to say this because it's itching for two weeks now.

I was around the Temple during the Sounio shooting. The date was mentioned in the news. I firstly saw Florence. She seems quite feisty and proud looking. She walks proudly. Her eyes sparkle. Her height reaches my chest.

Next thought, "he's around". I saw him from a distance. I did not approach him to say (like a normal person) "Hello, great films, love your work, have a nice day and time in Greece". Instead, I was looking at my shoes the whole time. I even turned my back on him to hide my face, as he walked right by me, following Florence (he was also looking at his shoes). And there is a very good reason for this. He is low-key promoting. There were very very clear boundaries that he maintained to those around him, merely by his face. I felt intruding just by lifting my eyes up to see his head sticking out the crowd, as he was coming near me. I felt like running. Florence's sharp eyes looked right through mine, just before I turned my head away. I just stood there frozen looking at the sea instead of him, while my boy was eating his ice-cream. It did not felt normal  to approach him. I don't know the man. I couldn't do it. He is you and me grounded. He is still that 13-year-old, cringing to fame attention, if not asked for. Much like how I would cringe at it.

I so appreciate that approach of his. He is not selling 24-7. In fact, he is rarely selling.

I don't do this. I don't care about actors or other famous people. My reality day-to-day is so grounded, there's new stuff I have to deal with every year, the troubles of the world are so tormenting, that I can't afford to waste brain and time on that vanity, on that shallowness, unless it's different. And he is different. Proven different, as it appears. Only makes me grateful to give my time to this, to have realized how grounded he also is, during these last two weeks. So I just wanted to say I appreciate that of him. And that I am sorry that he is leaving so soon.


----------



## betheunicorn

"did not FEEL normal" ....


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex and Dada recently out and about in Greece:


















































































Source: * AlexanderSkarsgardOnline tumblr*

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005J1525145145608


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So we finally get pap pics of Alex in Athens, and the way his fists are clenched in some of the photos I think he knows that the photographer is there. I like the ones of Alex carrying his friend's son, I like to think that all children think of Alex as a jungle gym.


----------



## loujono

uncle alex


----------



## Julia_W

I love how comfortable the little boy looks with his arms crossed on top of Alex's head.  I think he's been up there before.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex looks great, so handsome. And the pics of him with the little boy on his shoulders....no words!


----------



## betheunicorn

That's Ossian, the boy he devoted his award to, right? 
Does he always bite his nails? The Mediterranean sun is kind this time around. Tanned, not sunburned.
I have a feeling Alex's gift of winning people over by, say, just blinking, goes double with kids.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> *That's Ossian, the boy he devoted his award to, right?*
> Does he always bite his nails? The Mediterranean sun is kind this time around. Tanned, not sunburned.
> I have a feeling Alex's gift of winning people over by, say, just blinking, goes double with kids.


No, Ossian's his 9 year old brother. Per Stellan, Alex dedicated his award to Bjorne and Lisa's son, Ashton (sp?). This is another friend and their family.
ETA:
"Samtidigt avslöjar Stellan Skarsgård vem den mystiska åttaåringen, Aston Larsson, är: son till en familjevän.
"Aston Larsson är son till vår vän Björne Larsson och hans fru Lisa", skriver han.
At the same time, Stellan Skarsgård reveals who the mysterious eight-year-old, Aston Larsson, is: son of a family friend.
"Aston Larsson is the son of our friend Björne Larsson and his wife Lisa," he writes."
https://www.expressen.se/noje/stellans-hyllning-till-alexander-efter-galan/

He's a nail biter, but I think this is because he realized he was being photographed, he seems to make fists and get more nail bitey when he's aware there's a pap, IMO.


----------



## betheunicorn

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, Ossian's his 9 year old brother. Per Stellan, Alex dedicated his award to Bjorne and Lisa's son, Ashton (sp?). This is another friend and their family.
> ETA:
> "Samtidigt avslöjar Stellan Skarsgård vem den mystiska åttaåringen, Aston Larsson, är: son till en familjevän.
> "Aston Larsson är son till vår vän Björne Larsson och hans fru Lisa", skriver han.
> At the same time, Stellan Skarsgård reveals who the mysterious eight-year-old, Aston Larsson, is: son of a family friend.
> "Aston Larsson is the son of our friend Björne Larsson and his wife Lisa," he writes."
> https://www.expressen.se/noje/stellans-hyllning-till-alexander-efter-galan/
> 
> He's a nail biter, but I think this is because he realized he was being photographed, he seems to make fists and get more nail bitey when he's aware there's a pap, IMO.



Stealth fan @BuckeyeChicago ! Thanks for clarifying.
I don't speak Swedish but I could have sworn I heard "Ossian" in his speech. All wrong after all. Anyway, thanks again.
My thoughts exactly about the pap. I can see in his face "Lose the camera or I'm throwing my phone in your face". They shouldn't take photos of children. Period. And yes, I know I liked the photo (soft spot for me), but I'd prefer if they wouldn't take it. I felt so guilty mentioning a child's name in a public forum and thought of it too late to erase it in my earlier post after none of you did mention it in the first place.
I hope they're having a great time, it's thoughtful to invite his friends over, and that this pap was a one-time nuisance.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> Stealth fan @BuckeyeChicago ! Thanks for clarifying.
> I don't speak Swedish but I could have sworn I heard "Ossian" in his speech. All wrong after all. Anyway, thanks again.
> My thoughts exactly about the pap. I can see in his face "Lose the camera or I'm throwing my phone in your face". They shouldn't take photos of children. Period. And yes, I know I liked the photo (soft spot for me), but I'd prefer if they wouldn't take it. I felt so guilty mentioning a child's name in a public forum and thought of it too late to erase it in my earlier post after none of you did mention it in the first place.
> I hope they're having a great time, it's thoughtful to invite his friends over, and that this pap was a one-time nuisance.



It sounded like Ossian, but Aston makes sense, as Alex stayed with the Larsson family while shooting BLL.
I don't have a problem mentioning Ossian or Kolbjorn's names, because those names were made public with the birth announcements. As for photos of children of celebs, I think England has a law/regulation now that minor children that are papped along with their parents have their faces blurred in the pic unless the parents give permission to show the child's face. I wish the pap had done that in this case.


----------



## betheunicorn

Correct. In Greece as well. Written permission or blur the faces. Since 1997. Fine print to paps, as it seems.


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It sounded like Ossian, but Aston makes sense, as Alex stayed with the Larsson family while shooting BLL.
> I don't have a problem mentioning Ossian or Kolbjorn's names, because those names were made public with the birth announcements. As for photos of children of celebs,* I think England has a law/regulation now that minor children that are papped along with their parents have their faces blurred in the pic *unless the parents give permission to show the child's face. I wish the pap had done that in this case.


This law exists all over Europe. England was actually the last country to introduce it since their paps are the most aggressive.
If it weren't for the American paps we would never know what Heidi Klum's kids look like because when she's over here "mingling" with her boy toy (lol) the kids get blurred.
And the permission thing is actually the other way around. At least it's this way in the US. The celebrities have to make it clear to most of the big photo agencies that they don't want their kids to be shown. If they do it then I think they can sue or something.


----------



## StarrLady

On Florence’s Instagram, she seems to be saying bye to the LDG gang who she met in January and talks about a wrap party. Did I misunderstand? Is filming for the LDG completed?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> On Florence’s Instagram, she seems to be saying bye to the LDG gang who she met in January and talks about a wrap party. Did I misunderstand? Is filming for the LDG completed?


She's just saying goodbye to the actors that are playing Charlie's fellow actors, who were with Charlie in Greece (and England). All part of the set up to recruit Charlie. Their part is done, but filming will continue until June.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> She's just saying goodbye to the actors that are playing Charlie's fellow actors, who were with Charlie in Greece (and England). All part of the set up to recruit Charlie. Their part is done, but filming will continue until June.


Oh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Julia_W

Any chance he'll sneak out of Greece for a quick NYC trip and the Met Gala?  I would love some tux pics.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Any chance he'll sneak out of Greece for a quick NYC trip and the Met Gala?  I would love some tux pics.


I was wondering that as well. It would depend if LDG can spare him, he'd miss 2-3 days of filming, so it's more likely that he'd not be there. But this is Alex, so who knows.


----------



## betheunicorn

He does not give me the vibe that he is into this type of events. Could be totally off. Tbh, sounds a bit bourgeois for him. I've always thought of him as, say, Cannes Festival relevant.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> He does not give me the vibe that he is into this type of events. Could be totally off. Tbh, sounds a bit bourgeois for him. I've always thought of him as, say, Cannes Festival relevant.



His first Met appearance was in 2013, and I got the impression that by the end he was pretty bored. I think the last two appearances were better for him boredom-wise because he was with Alexa. But he doesn't have anything to promote so there's not really a need to be there just to be there, even if he weren't filming LDG.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He's always been into fashion - as have his SO's and not only attends events but shills for fashion brands.

Too bourjois for him? Not really.


----------



## Julia_W

Dada just posted on Instagram that he’s in LA.  Most likely Alex is there, too. Hopefully it’s related to BLL.  If he’s is the U.S.  there’s a good chance he’ll end up at the Met Gala on Monday. I just want pictures!


----------



## betheunicorn

My duracell yapping mind will not shut up, so, I was thinking, has he ever been papped before with a child? Obviously that's a veteran question.


----------



## ellasam

betheunicorn said:


> My duracell yapping mind will not shut up, so, I was thinking, has he ever been papped before with a child? Obviously that's a veteran question.


I’m sure that he has, maybe he’s younger brothers?


----------



## betheunicorn

Quite rarely, I'd say. Always to my knowledge. Like three or four times total.
*ok, this thing with my typing is going beyond control - I'm a spell nerd and in this forum, I'm always having typo days*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's always been into fashion - as have his SO's and not only attends events but shills for fashion brands.
> 
> Too bourjois for him? Not really.



Well he's always been into fashion, if you consider shark sweatshirts as 'fashion' 
But it's a bit surprising that it took until his CK contract that he went to the Gala. It could have been because of the TB schedule, but they seemed pretty flexible on his schedule.



Julia_W said:


> Dada just posted on Instagram that he’s in LA.  Most likely Alex is there, too. Hopefully it’s related to BLL.  If he’s is the U.S.  there’s a good chance he’ll end up at the Met Gala on Monday. I just want pictures!



Hmm, perhaps he'll be there after all.



betheunicorn said:


> My duracell yapping mind will not shut up, so, I was thinking, has he ever been papped before with a child? Obviously that's a veteran question.



I think we've got some pap photos, but I think most pics of Alex with children come from other sources, including work related events, like promoting What Maisie Knew with Onata Aprile.


----------



## betheunicorn

I'm referring to non-family, non-work related, non-hammarby fan photos. Even fewer. Two? So this siting in Athens is quite rare.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well he's always been into fashion, if you consider shark sweatshirts as 'fashion'
> But it's a bit surprising that it took until his CK contract that he went to the Gala. It could have been because of the TB schedule, but they seemed pretty flexible on his schedule.
> .


I think it was more the fact he didn't get _invited_ until then. He's always been supportive of fashion and designers he likes.  One of my favourite photo's of him is at the Gucci show in '09 in the tan leather jacket. He was at the opening of Tom Ford's flagship store, attended the CDFA's etc, et al.


----------



## betheunicorn

Not at all familiar with this event. Always thought that the biggest and truest charities are the ones who are unspoken of. It’s nice to see a diligent effort to raise funds “for charity”, and make it known to the edges of the world. But, for a change, I’d like to see a diligent effort succeeding that, in making known where the funds are going, besides creating a tax-friendly environment to the benefactors. “Bourgeois”. Maybe I’m not looking closely enough.

Isn’t that the event where ***** proposed to Melania?


----------



## audiogirl

The gala has been around for 70 years. The sales of tickets and tables raise the money. But you still have to be invited. It may be quite exclusive, but it's well known and is a big deal in social and fashion circles. It's not just a tax dodge, although the charity may not be what some people would define as a meaningful cause. It helps fund the museum costume institute, which for some reason doesn't get funding like the remainder of the museum. 

So the money isn't for starving orphans, but I'm all for museums, and I don't give a flying fig how they get their funding, as long as it is legal.


----------



## betheunicorn

Didn't say "how", I said, "where". 186mil$ for costumes?
It's nice to have some inflammatory discussion mingling tools, while in there. Some perspective? 

And the typo demon is on again ... "charities WHICH", not "who"... 
Btw, I was expecting you. Wonder what time it is where you are.


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> Didn't say "how", I said, "where". 186mil$ for costumes?
> It's nice to have some inflammatory discussion mingling tools, while in there. Some perspective?
> 
> And the typo demon is on again ... "charities WHICH", not "who"...
> Btw, I was expecting you. Wonder what time it is where you are.


Not sure how you interpreted my comment as inflammatory, since it was intended as merely informational. And it wasn't aimed specifically at you. I did It mostly for myself since I didn't know what it was for and figured others might not either. My comment was just a description about the gala. It's a clothing/costuming archive and the money finances it all year.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> Not sure how you interpreted my comment as inflammatory, since it was intended as merely informational. And it wasn't aimed specifically at you. I did It mostly for myself since I didn't know what it was for and figured others might not either. My comment was just a description about the gala. It's a clothing/costuming archive and the money finances it all year.


No, no, no, you misunderstood me. I meant that it would be nice for anyone attending the event to offer a discussion with some perspective about it. Even if inflammatory. It might strike as inflammatory to call out a 186mil$ raise as the necessary funds to keep a clothing/costume archive going. Didn't take your comment aimed at me at all.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Here is a picture from the "pre met gala party" from last night. No sign of Alex of course. But Kate, Alexa and Matt are hanging out laughing, having fun!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

But Dada seems to have moved from LA to NY (according to his IG). So who knows. There might still be a chance he might be there too!


----------



## betheunicorn

Go Alex! Roast them in a little reality. Also exhibit the definition of looks, since they care about it so much!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think it was more the fact he didn't get _invited_ until then. He's always been supportive of fashion and designers he likes.  One of my favourite photo's of him is at the Gucci show in '09 in the tan leather jacket. He was at the opening of Tom Ford's flagship store, attended the CDFA's etc, et al.



Which is what I meant, that no one seems to have invited him post-TB breakout until the CK contracted appearance. Which is weird, because it's not as if he'd not shown the couple of  years before that he dresses up rather nicely.



VEGASTAR said:


> But Dada seems to have moved from LA to NY (according to his IG). So who knows. There might still be a chance he might be there too!



So if Dada's in NYC then Alex must be as well. So I'll have to pay attention to the red carpet tonight, since I'm presuming Alex will make an appearance.
I do wonder what Alex and Dada were doing in LA. Presuming work-related, but what work?


----------



## Julia_W

I know this has been talked about before, but when did Kate B. and Alexa become friendly.  Was it prior to their relationships with Alex?  
Also, fingers crossed for an appearance at the Met Gala tonight.  Maybe some great shots of Alex and maybe questions answered about the status of the relationship with Alexa.  I've just been surprised that they haven't been seen visiting each other while he's been filming in Greece.


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> I know this has been talked about before, but when did Kate B. and Alexa become friendly.  Was it prior to their relationships with Alex?
> Also, fingers crossed for an appearance at the Met Gala tonight.  Maybe some great shots of Alex and maybe questions answered about the status of the relationship with Alexa.  I've just been surprised that they haven't been seen visiting each other while he's been filming in Greece.


Yes they met while Kate was dating Alex , I think. Doesn’t mean their back together, nobody gets a plus one to the gala, EVERYONE, has to have an invite, then Anna Wintour has to approve it. And you don’t turn down the invite. So.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> I know this has been talked about before, but when did Kate B. and Alexa become friendly.  Was it prior to their relationships with Alex?
> Also, fingers crossed for an appearance at the Met Gala tonight.  Maybe some great shots of Alex and maybe questions answered about the status of the relationship with Alexa.  I've just been surprised that they haven't been seen visiting each other while he's been filming in Greece.



I wouldn't be surprised if they'd known each other before Alex, since they've been traveling in the same fashion/fashionista circles for some years.
As for their relationship status, it's possible they were together a couple of weekends ago and never got spotted, but it doesn't appear that she's visited him in Greece. As for appearances at the Met meaning something, well last year they were there and couply, and then broke up shortly after that, so not sure any appearance together means anything in terms of the seriousness and longevity of the relationship.
Fares and Clara are also in NYC, I hope for for a sighting of Alex and Fares together.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they'd known each other before Alex, since they've been traveling in the same fashion/fashionista circles for some years.
> As for their relationship status, it's possible they were together a couple of weekends ago and never got spotted, but it doesn't appear that she's visited him in Greece. As for appearances at the Met meaning something, well last year they were there and couply, and then broke up shortly after that, so not sure any appearance together means anything in terms of the seriousness and longevity of the relationship.
> Fares and Clara are also in NYC, I hope for for a sighting of Alex and Fares together.



"*it's possible they were together a couple of weekends ago and never got spotted"*

Do you mean he may have gone to London (with/without Dada) just to visit her? And if they did not get spotted, how is this known to be a possibilty?


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> "*it's possible they were together a couple of weekends ago and never got spotted"*
> 
> Do you mean he may have gone to London (with/without Dada) just to visit her? And if they did not get spotted, how is this known to be a possibilty?


They would have been spotted... in Greece and/or London. She would have seen to that


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> "*it's possible they were together a couple of weekends ago and never got spotted"*
> 
> Do you mean he may have gone to London (with/without Dada) just to visit her? And if they did not get spotted, how is this known to be a possibilty?


Yes, he would have gone to London. He did it when Dada was with him in Berlin, filming The Aftermath, visited Alexa in London. And as for not getting spotted, maybe they didn't go out? He spent several days with her in London after Mute finished filming and was only spotted once, so it's possible.  I am merely speculating ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, he would have gone to London. He did it when Dada was with him in Berlin, filming The Aftermath, visited Alexa in London. And as for not getting spotted, maybe they didn't go out? He spent several days with her in London after Mute finished filming and was only spotted once, so it's possible.  I am merely speculating ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Ohhh ok so its your own speculation. I was trying to understand that because I wasn't sure if it was that or if there was actual info of this happening. I couldn't understand if you heard it from someone or read it somewhere. Like someone had seen them but no pictures were taken and they said this somewhere or to you. Or if there was some evidence that he flew to London on a weekend. Then it would be very possible that it was for her. 

Anyway, thanks for clearing that for me.


----------



## StarrLady

On another note, I was at the Eaton Centre in Toronto where they have a TUMI store. It was great to see billboards of Alex on both the left and right windows at the front of the store. Plus the video of Alex was playing on a screen in the middle of the store. Very happy to see Alex on prominent display!


----------



## StarrLady

I do think Alex was in LA for work reasons. It could be related to him working on BLL soon or a new project that we don’t know about yet. I can’t see any other reason why he’d stop by LA before heading to NYC, so I am guessing that it was work related.


----------



## jooa

He's going ...


----------



## Julia_W

Thanks, Jooa!  Good news!!  Has he ever worn Chanel before?  I don't remember him ever representing them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I don't remember him with Chanel, at least not anything recently.
Does Lagerfeld even attend this? I hope not, because I don't want any pics of him with Alex.
This year's theme:
On Monday, May 7th, the Costume Institute will sanctify its love of fashion as it presents “Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination.” Designed to create a dialogue between fashion and the masterworks of religious art in the museum’s holdings, the show will be presented in a trinity of locations: the Anna Wintour Costume Center, the medieval galleries at the Met’s Fifth Avenue location, and further uptown at the Cloisters. Central to the conversation will be the papal garb on loan from the Sistine Chapel sacristy, many of which have never been seen outside the Vatican, even in the 1983 Met blockbuster, “The Vatican Collections: The Papacy and Art.”..
https://www.vogue.com/article/met-g...y-bodies-fashion-and-the-catholic-imagination
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/designers/a11653331/met-gala-2018-theme/


----------



## VEGASTAR

I believe the #handsome Jeanny is referring to is Alex and he is wearing Todds shinny shoes  At least I got a glimse of that lol.


----------



## Julia_W

I agree!  What does it say about us that we recognize his feet?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> I agree!  What does it say about us that we recognize his feet?


LMAO ))))) Totallly


----------



## Santress

From tonight's Met Gala (May 7, 2018):







Alexander Skarsgard heads to the MET GALA in new York







Source:  *Getty*


----------



## callan23

Santress said:


> From tonight's Met Gala (May 7, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard heads to the MET GALA in new York



i have to say, he looks incredibly handsome. what a nice suit..


----------



## VEGASTAR

He just walked in the building, Dada is with him wearing a white scarf over his tux. It was on voguemagazines live IG red carpet. Vogue didn't interview him unfortunately so he walked straight in. But yes he looks amazing. Hopefully there will be other interviews besides vogue. He looks younger somehow


----------



## StarrLady

WOW! He looks AMAZING. His hair has grown in very nicely and he looks fantastic.


----------



## Julia_W

He looks Beautiful!  Thank you, Santress!

I was surprised Dada was with him since invitations are so hard to come by.  Hope he has some fun!  We need a smile pic!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks really, really good. And Dada's with him? I need to see Dada in a tux.


----------



## Santress

Untagged:













The boys of #MetGala : Donald Glover, Justin Theroux, Bradley Cooper, Alexander Skarsgard



Handsome #alexanderskarsgard keeping it classic #blacktie in @brioni_official tuxedo @chanelofficial #monsieurwatch @cartier antique #lapelpin @tods patent shoes and @davidyurmanmen #motherofpearl #cufflinks and #studs styled by @jeanneyangstyle #metgala #brioni #chanel #chanelwatch #davidyurman #tods #todsshoes #cartier #vintagejewelry #mensstyle


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'd be surprised if Dada is there with him because plus one's are a no-no at the Gala. The only exemptions are if your partner is also invited/sponsored by a designer. See; Kim and Kanye, Chrissy Teigen and John Legend etc.

If he's there, he's been approved by Anna Wintour herself because it's not par for the course at this event.

Dada and Fares will probably be at the after parties though.


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'd be surprised if Dada is there with him because plus one's are a no-no at the Gala. The only exemptions are if your partner is also invited/sponsored by a designer. See; Kim and Kanye, Chrissy Teigen and John Legend etc.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> If he's there, he's been approved by Anna Wintour herself because it's not par for the course at this event.
> 
> Dada and Fares will probably be at the after parties though.



You talk like you don't believe what I have said. I wasn't speculating, I said I saw him. The video of the red carpet is still there on voguemagazine IG page as I already pointed out. I just rewatched it a couple of times just to see Alex again. So you can watch it too. If you cant see it follow voguemahazine. It will appear on the top of your home page. But it sounds like you are calling me a liar?  Saying you would be surprised "if" Dada is there with him  (even though i already said he was)  because of ....bla bla bla etc... and then stating that he could be at the after party means just that ...I SAID HE IS THERE AT THE RED CARPET AND THEY ENTER THE BUIDING TOGETHER FOR THE ACTUAL EVENT.. I even described what he was wearing; white scarf over his tux. If you look at the time i wrote this it is the red carpet hours. They arrived near the end so just go to VOGUEMAGAZINE's IG page they still have "was live" IG story. Its long it covers the whole red carpet and vogues own interviews during it. The camera is standing besides the entrance door. Dada is in front of Alex and they actually stand there a while because there is a line. I'll give you a clue to save you time to not watch the whole thing; its near the end a little after Sarah Jessica Parker interview.

I agree with you in that I also don't quite understand how Dada got an invitation. We know you don't get a plus one. Everyone has to be individually invited. They are either designers or A list famous celebrities. Tickets cost $30.000 per person. But most famous actors dont pay that because the designers who dress them do it for them to promote their clothes and they actually invite them and Anna W. approves the list. Now if that is the case as i know it, how and why would Alex's assistant/friend be invited. I also don't think he or Alex would pay $30.000 just for him to attend this event either

The only thing that comes to mind is that Alexa is close to Anna W. and works for Vogue so maybe she had something to do with it somehow???? I have no idea.


For example; Laura Dern walked in with two men who she said were the designers of her outfit while vogue interviewed her. She said the designers were her dates. Which is very normal for this event.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@VEGASTAR I don't know you from Adam so I don't care how it came across. Or why you're taking it so personally.  Whatever.

My post was simply stating how the Met Gala usually works and that it would be highly unusual for a plus one who's not of a significant status to be ok'd.

I also said if he was there, then he had to be ok'd by Anna.  This is not the norm. If he's there, great. That's a pretty big coup for Alex to get Dada there. And I'm always down to see more Dada.

ETA: I just watched VogueMagazine's insta story. No sign of Dada. Someone else can check it out in case I  missed it.


----------



## Santress

More:






Source: * Getty






*
Alexander Skarsgard on the red carpet


----------



## scaredsquirrel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @VEGASTAR I don't know you from Adam so I don't care how it came across. Or why you're taking it so personally.  Whatever.
> 
> My post was simply stating how the Met Gala usually works and that it would be highly unusual for a plus one who's not of a significant status to be ok'd.
> 
> I also said if he was there, then he had to be ok'd by Anna.  This is not the norm. If he's there, great. That's a pretty big coup for Alex to get Dada there. And I'm always down to see more Dada.


He probably got Yeezy’s ticket! #musicianquota


----------



## audiogirl

He looks simply amazing. Great tux too.


----------



## Julia_W

They must have changed the Instastory.  I didn’t see Alex or Dada.  Were they just in the background of one of the interviews?  I must be looking at the wrong place.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Julia_W said:


> They must have changed the Instastiry.  I didn’t see Alex or Dada.  We’re they just in the background if one of the interviews?  I must be looking at the wrong place.


I watched it a few times, the Vogue instastory. I didn't see Alex or Dada either. I checked the background as well.

Alex looks great BTW. I would have liked to see him go for it a bit more in regards to the theme, but that's on Jeanne Yang his stylist. She seems to play it pretty safe.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> They must have changed the Instastory.  I didn’t see Alex or Dada.  Were they just in the background of one of the interviews?  I must be looking at the wrong place.


Its there i just looked at it again now. There are 3 different vogue vids. Look at the one where it says "was live" below voguemagazine


----------



## Santress

More from *Zimbio*:








Sources:

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Alexander+Skarsgard+out/hFPZreoS516

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...dies+Fashion+Catholic+Imagination/2SY9WBsr2yA


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007A15257506415239







Source:  *Getty*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Looks like it may be Dada.  That is a big KUDOS to whoever arranged it because like I said, that is just not done at the Met Gala. Someone pulled some strings. Nicely played.

Is there some psychedelic fashion designer that could have sponsored Dada? LOL


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Looks like it may be Dada.  That is a big KUDOS to whoever arranged it because like I said, that is just not done at the Met Gala. Someone pulled some strings. Nicely played.
> 
> Is there some psychedelic fashion designer that could have sponsored Dada? LOL



"Looks like it may be Dada"
And you wonder why I took it personally? You are still in doubt. You are not believing even what you watched (I assume you found it) The video is so clear. It shows him from all sides, face different angles. He isn't far away from the camera either. Plus Alex comes up after him. IT IS HIM. Not 'it maybe him'. I almost wonder if you watched something .different.

But I guess like you said 'whatever'...


----------



## waterlilies_

Dada walked the carpet few mins before Alex. Check the LIVE stories on voguemagazine.
He stands waiting for a while so there i no doubt Alex took him


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^Oh get over yourself. Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill...lol.  Why don't you go back and read what I wrote about the exclusivity of the event instead of making it about yourself and your poor, hurt feelings.  It wasn't about you AT ALL. Plus one's are not the done thing. Like I said, kudos to whoever got Dada in.


----------



## scarlet555

He sure doesn’t disappoint...


----------



## VEGASTAR

*

WHATEVER*


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *MET Gala* plus pics of Alex in NYC today (May 7, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005N15257544525949


----------



## betheunicorn

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^Oh get over yourself. Talk about making a mountain out of a molehill...lol.  Why don't you go back and read what I wrote about the exclusivity of the event instead of making it about yourself and your poor, hurt feelings.  It wasn't about you AT ALL. Plus one's are not the done thing. Like I said, kudos to whoever got Dada in.


So funny! I've been reading your posts for a while. No taking sides, but love the witt! 
He looks ridiculously good.
Btw, my take on things, but you have to read it in a humorous way:
Alex said "Alexa, Dada is coming. Fix it." Alexa got mad because this scenario ruins her subliminal messages to Alex of the white bridal red carpet appearance, so, she does it, 'cause she can't say no, but holds hands with Matt all over NY to get even. 
On another case, Alex has more leverage than credited and does not need anyone to fix anything since they're off again since 27.3 (AC IG - she just can't keep quiet).
To be serious, relationship status is never clear unless someone wants it to be clear (Alex or his PR, and that goes with all of us, doesn't it?), and so far I agree with @BuckeyeChicago . Since they chose to include media weirdly in their personal life (statements, etc), if you don't see them holding their child, there's no relationship. Sometimes that is not even a sign of a relationship. And anyway, there's no need to acknowledge anything. Or anyone. Life goes on.
Have I already said he looks ridiculously good?


----------



## betheunicorn

VEGASTAR said:


> He just walked in the building, Dada is with him wearing a white scarf over his tux. It was on voguemagazines live IG red carpet. Vogue didn't interview him unfortunately so he walked straight in. But yes he looks amazing. Hopefully there will be other interviews besides vogue. *He looks younger somehow*


Not to gloat too much, but Greece does that to you. 
Btw, I really got to go, this thing is getting me fired, I can see it.


----------



## Santress

More from last night at the *MET Gala *(May 7, 2018):







Source:  *BFA*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @VEGASTAR I don't know you from Adam so I don't care how it came across. Or why you're taking it so personally.  Whatever.
> 
> My post was simply stating how the Met Gala usually works and that it would be highly unusual for a plus one who's not of a significant status to be ok'd.
> 
> *I also said if he was there, then he had to be ok'd by Anna.  This is not the norm. If he's there, great. That's a pretty big coup for Alex to get Dada there. And I'm always down to see more Dada.*
> 
> ETA: I just watched VogueMagazine's insta story. No sign of Dada. Someone else can check it out in case I  missed it.



Indeed, it isn't the norm, so good on Alex for getting to bring Dada. Though we'd better get pics of Dada in a tux. 



Santress said:


> More from last night at the *MET Gala *(May 7, 2018):
> 
> View attachment 4061035
> 
> Source:  *BFA*



Saw the these pics earlier this morning. They broke up 7 years ago and it's long been water under the bridge, but this pic amuses me because of their expressions.

ETA: I think these are actually from one of the afterparties, since KB changed dresses.


----------



## ginniginevra

Sorry, but she's horrible ... The expression of a loser and her hair? A pitiful veil is falling (I apologize if someone feels offended)


----------



## betheunicorn

I've to say, it'd be refreshing for once to see a woman who was not taught to pout when posing, acting, etc. Unless Kate's sarcastic.
Wish he can clearly have some privacy with his personal life. 
Hats off to him or Jeanny, for subtly complimenting AW with his attire.


----------



## Kitkath70

OMG The picture with KB.  Her trout pout is puckered up and he looks like he is ready to bolt. Notice his hands are behind his back. 

He looks great!  I see he has a new white 
t-shirt and black trousers.  

Any pictures with Alexa?  It was just weeks after this event last year that they broke up.  
She has been in Asia the last two or three weeks so they haven’t seen each other since he left for Greece.


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> He just walked in the building, Dada is with him wearing a white scarf over his tux. It was on voguemagazines live IG red carpet. Vogue didn't interview him unfortunately so he walked straight in. But yes he looks amazing. Hopefully there will be other interviews besides vogue. He looks younger somehow


I definitely think the tan and hair colour make him look softer and younger - he is hotter than ever and that suit is amazing on his frame


----------



## MooCowmoo

Our boy looks smart [emoji7]thanks Santress and others for sharing.

I personally think Alexa is having her 'Matt' time right now hence why no sightings....

As for KB she needs to step away from the lip fillers and give the heave ho to whoever did that hair.... love the RBF though....or it could just be Botox...[emoji6]


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> More/HQs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007A15257506415239
> 
> View attachment 4060814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060815
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty*


MY GOD he looks absolutely amazing, he looks healthy and tanned and extremely edible


----------



## Kitkath70

Just saw this.  I need to catch up on my gossip.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-amid-rumors-Alexander-Skarsg-rd-reunion.html

Looks like she is definitely needing her Matt time.  She's been playing this game for far too long.  Time for Alex to move on.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> More from last night at the *MET Gala *(May 7, 2018):
> 
> View attachment 4061035
> View attachment 4061036
> View attachment 4061037
> View attachment 4061038
> 
> 
> Source:  *BFA*


WTF is going on with KB! Not the best look she's had - bet Alex is wiping his brow for that one! He looks far more comfortable with Laura and her crowd than tucked in behind KB with his hands stuffed behind his back


----------



## StarrLady

M


----------



## betheunicorn

loujono said:


> I definitely think the tan and hair colour make him look softer and younger - he is hotter than ever and that suit is amazing on his frame


Best of his Mets.


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> OMG The picture with KB.  Her trout pout is puckered up and he looks like he is ready to bolt. Notice his hands are behind his back.


We used to get these big wax lips for Halloween. She kind of reminds me of that. He actually looks like he's photobombing the shot.

Btw they eventually banned the wax lips since they were unhealthy if kids ate them. That much filler is also unhealthy. It permanently ruins the lips.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night (May 7, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007A15257979214278


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007A15257979214278








#AlexanderSkarsgard attended the 2018 #MetGala ‘Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination’ wearing a #Brioni cashmere and silk tuxedo, white cotton shirt and a black silk bow tie



Just Jared devoted a whole article to the "reunion" between the "friendly exes." It feels like 2011 all over again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Friendly exes Alexander Skarsgard and Kate Bosworth reunited last night after the 2018 Met Gala!

The 35-year-old actress and 41-year-old actor were seen at Versace‘s 2018 Met Gala After Party at the Mark Hotel on Monday evening (May 7) in New York City, and they snapped a pic together with journalist Andrew Bevan.

Alexander and Kate broke up back in 2011 after dating for about 2 years.

At the party, Alexander also met up with his Big Little Lies co-star Laura Dern!

FYI: Kate is wearing a Huishan Zhangdress, Mateo jewels, and Sergio Rossiheels.

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/08...osworth-reunite-at-met-gala-2018-after-party/

Speaking of exes (via twitter today), Charlize was recently on *Bravo's "Watch What Happens Live"* and denied that she ever dated Alex. She said they're "really good friends" and that "he's a lovely guy".

#WWHL After Show: Did Charlize Theron Date Alexander Skarsgård?


----------



## Kitkath70

One of their first public outings  compared to last night.  She looks terrible.  He looks even better.  I’m sure she’s probably cringing today.  I think most people want to look amazing when they come face to face with a gorgeous, successful ex.  I will say that her actual Met Gala dress with the long train was beautiful.  But that’s the dress.


----------



## StarrLady

My opinions regarding Kate:
 I think she is a very pretty woman, although I am not crazy about her hair here and I don’t think she should fill her lips (her hair looked better when she wore the veil).
I don’t think she really is that happy with her husband. For one thing, she seems to try too hard to act like they are. For another thing, I wonder why she and her husband have been married around 5 years now and still don’t have any kids. I know that not having kids doesn’t necessarily mean anything but I just have a feeling... And she looks so uncomfortable with Alex. When people are that happy in their marriage, seeing an ex doesn’t make them that uncomfortable and she seems more uncomfortable than he does. I don’t know, just a feeling....


----------



## Julia_W

Turn up the sound.  You can hear Alex paying Dada a compliment!


----------



## ellasam

Julia_W said:


> Turn up the sound.  You can hear Alex paying Dada a compliment!



Funny... he says sexy mother f*****


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> Turn up the sound.  You can hear Alex paying Dada a compliment!



What is also funny is that Salma Hayek, Alex’s recent costar, photobombs.


----------



## Blue Irina

He looks great. Loving the hair. Thank you baby Jesus!


----------



## Ludwig

ginniginevra said:


> Sorry, but she's horrible ... The expression of a loser and her hair? A pitiful veil is falling (I apologize if someone feels offended)


I’m sorry she changed.  She looked beautiful in her veil at the Gala.


----------



## Julia_W

Alexa featured Kate in her veil on her Instastory.  She is being awfully buddy-buddy with Kate all of a sudden.  Just seems odd.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> One of their first public outings  compared to last night.  She looks terrible.  He looks even better.  I’m sure she’s probably cringing today.  I think most people want to look amazing when they come face to face with a gorgeous, successful ex.  I will say that her actual Met Gala dress with the long train was beautiful.  But that’s the dress.
> 
> View attachment 4061478
> View attachment 4061479



I know she's 8 years younger in the top pic, and the makeup and lighting is different. But still it's obvious that's she's messed with her face. For no reason, she really was naturally quite pretty.



Kitkath70 said:


> OMG The picture with KB.  Her trout pout is puckered up and he looks like he is ready to bolt. Notice his hands are behind his back.
> 
> He looks great!  I see he has a new white
> t-shirt and black trousers.
> 
> Any pictures with Alexa?  It was just weeks after this event last year that they broke up.
> *She has been in Asia the last two or three weeks so they haven’t seen each other since he left for Greece*.



Looking at her IG, she got back to London a few days after LDG started filming in Greece. He may have worked a couple of Saturdays but she still could have gone down there for a weekend anyway.
But considering we don't have any pictures of them at the Gala or at the after-parties perhaps they've broken up, again, and have been for a few weeks.


----------



## i need a new hobby

There's a pic of Skars, Dada, Derek Blasberg and Blasberg's bf in Blasberg's stories on IG if anyone is really keen to snag that sort of thing.


----------



## Julia_W

I can't get the Instastory from Derek Blasberg, but here is a repost from our Argentinian fan.


----------



## aerohead21

Yeah, Kate has done something to her face. She was gorgeous in her Blue Crush days but over the past decade her whole image looks harsh, plus it’s painfully obvious she did something to her lips...and when I saw the preMet pictures with her and Alexa looking like they were having a good laugh, I was like, hmm...that’s odd. Poor Alex, to be in the room with both of them.

Aside from that and looking a bit tired from the flying, he looks great. His tan is great, his suit is great. His hair looks nice. And those pics with Laura Dern were super cute.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm not completely sure they've broken up, but we didn't even get a pic where they were near each other, despite being at the same parties, and we did see her hanging out with Michael Hitt, hand-holding and arm-in-arm. Also, Alex seemed to leave Rihanna's after party alone. And Alexa was also at that party.

We see so few glimpses of a celeb's life, compared to what happens the large remainder of the time, that assumptions are always a leap. So until we get a reputable comment on their status or more convincing pics, one way or the other, I'll remain a little skeptical.

But if they did recently break up, that might have left a ticketed seat to the gala next to Alex empty. Alexa, of course, with her extensive fashion contacts could find a reserved fashion table with a spare seat or simply snag a new ticket.

Naturally, the seating could always have been arranaged with Alexa elsewhere (or they were next to each other, and there were no pics). But this could explain Dada as Alex's plus one.


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> I'm not completely sure they've broken up, but we didn't even get a pic where they were near each other, despite being at the same parties, and we did see her hanging out with Michael Hitt, hand-holding and arm-in-arm. Also, Alex seemed to leave Rihanna's after party alone. And Alexa was also at that party.
> 
> We see so few glimpses of a celeb's life, compared to what happens the large remainder of the time, that assumptions are always a leap. So until we get a reputable comment on their status or more convincing pics, one way or the other, I'll remain a little skeptical.
> 
> But if they did recently break up, that might have left a ticketed seat to the gala next to Alex empty. Alexa, of course, with her extensive fashion contacts could find a reserved fashion table with a spare seat or simply snag a new ticket.
> 
> Naturally, the seating could always have been arranaged with Alexa elsewhere (or they were next to each other, and there were no pics). But this could explain Dada as Alex's plus one.



Yes, I agree.

I reread my post about Kate and I usually don’t speculate much about celeb relationships because we don’t know what really goes on in other people’s lives. Having reread my post, I hope I made it clear that I was just wondering about her relationship and behavior because I really don’t know.

I read an article that said many celebrities brought their assistants and/or stylists with them too.

ETA: Just Jared has pics of Alex from JFK airport as he leaves NYC.


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex had 4 ex GFs at the party last night.  Amanda Seyfried, Evan Rachel Wood, KB and Alexa.   Interesting that it was KB who got the uncomfortable picture.  I think Alexa was sending him a message with that ridiculous handholding pap walk with Matt Hitt on Saturday.   He's 11 years younger than Alex.  3 years younger than Alexa. Looks like she doesn't want to grow up and still wants to stay in the party circuit.  I think Alex pulled the plug.


----------



## Santress

He's on the move again. That was quick!

HQs of Alex leaving his hotel today (May 8, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008N15258355231434524


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008N15258355231434524


----------



## audiogirl

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex had 4 ex GFs at the party last night.  Amanda Seyfried, Evan Rachel Wood, KB and Alexa.   Interesting that it was KB who got the uncomfortable picture.  I think Alexa was sending him a message with that ridiculous handholding pap walk with Matt Hitt on Saturday.   He's 11 years younger than Alex.  3 years younger than Alexa. Looks like she doesn't want to grow up and still wants to stay in the party circuit.  I think Alex pulled the plug.


I think she wants her bf to attend to her on her schedule, and his filming gigs can't accomodate.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002L15258355231432981


----------



## AB Negative

I  remember reading an article that Kate B. discovered she couldn't have kids after marrying. I  think she is really beautiful, but the hair-do at the after party without the veil wasn't very flattering.  Looks like Michael wasn't invited.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002L15258355231432981


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex and Dada at JFK (May 8, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001001V15258354591437710


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006J15258396718979


----------



## Santress

Another pic of Alex at the *MET Gala *(May 7, 2018):






Metmories


----------



## Santress

Julia_W said:


> I can't get the Instastory from Derek Blasberg, but here is a repost from our Argentinian fan.



Thanks, Julia! Here's the twin to that pic from Derek's boyfriend, Nick Brown:






Obligatory Bathroom Selfie #MetGala



HQs of Alex and Dada at *Rihanna’s MET Gala* after party (May 7, 2018):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005W15258406811448780


----------



## betheunicorn

So the affectionate hand-holding is generated by his schedule? I know this is not my native language, but…, but... Isn't this sth AC would say? Can't help but wonder.

“Skeptical”. Magic word. Exactly what I said. On everything personal, though. Not just of the “off” part.

I’ve to say, though, this coming esp. from you @audiogirl  tips the scales towards still being on, but he’s becoming very very lukewarm again. She loves the idea of a romance on the media, more than the idea of a romance. She’s soap opera. Proven 50 times. That makes him second choice. Not to Matt. To media. So he has to make his choice also.

This is making me split sideways again. The more I try to think of it rationally, to create healthy boundaries, thinking “this is a person’s personal life, butt out, would you like this reversed?”, the more I’m getting angry at her stunts. Why can’t he just do something obnoxious to make me truly not care? He’s a fully conscious ass-grown man. “Butt out. None of your business.” On repeat. Wish @Santress shared an opinion on this (appreciate the updates, too).

 Time for me to go under again.

Finally he got rid of the brown celluloid shades. Black. Cool.


----------



## audiogirl

Let's get something perfectly clear. I figure that their work demands keep them apart and put a strain on their relationship. I believe it was true before when they did break up, and it's quite possibly true now. Only right now I don't think we have enough info to be completely sure one way or the other. Her little parade with Michael Hitt could have been an innocent pair of friends just hanging together. Or it could have been some kind of message she was deliberately sending to Alex. If it was a message, she could have been hinting for Alex to move on or, conversely, showing him that she was fine without him. That stroll with Hitt and her little meet-up with KB and Hitt could be viewed as odd, especially considering the fact that Alex and Alexa were never even in close proximity in any pic all night long, even when he left.

I think they've probably broken up, but won't be 100% sure until I get better proof. Maybe the pics just managed to miss them last night.


----------



## betheunicorn

This is funny. I got my spell glitch. It hits when I get emotional. "grown-ass"...

The strain is enough without extra "drama". How very mature and unconfident. On both sides. For generating it and tolerating it, respectively. But I think you are interpreting proven major media attention addiction into simple girlfriend whining. A bit simple-minded, knowing where it comes from and knowing that it will never stop. Tabloid?
I'm staying with "skeptical". On everything and everyone, except for his work. I can't do this otherwise. "None of my business". On repeat.

Oh, come on, tell me what's the time zone there. Where I'm, feels like I'm talking to the wall, except with you, because it's always morning when I post, and everyone else in here is sleeping. 
Is it London?


----------



## audiogirl

I'm one of the few members who even interact with you at all. If it's none of your business, I truly don't understand or give a flying fig about your petty digs that seem aimed at me. But I am now putting you on ignore so I don't have to unravel what seem to be your oblique Byzantine hints and insults. I should have done it long ago, but I thought it was a courtesy to try to understand someone struggling with English.

Just a clue though. Even famewh*res have real feelings and real relationships. It's just that they are self-absorbed and hurt their relationships. Whatever state Alexa and Alex are in, it's real. It may be over, or on shaky ground, or it could be doing fine. They could be great for each other or ill-suited. But it is a real-life relationship and of interest to some fans. You may not be one of them. But others are intetested.


----------



## betheunicorn

audiogirl said:


> If it's none of your business, I truly don't understand or give a flying fig about your petty digs at me. But I am now putting you on ignore so I don't have to unravel your oblique Byzantine hints and insults. I should have done it long ago, but I thought it was a courtesy to try to understand someone struggling with English.
> 
> Just a clue though. *Even famewh*res have real feelings and real relationships. It's just that they are self-absorbed and hurt their relationships.*


And now that we are really talking, we are finally on the same page, so my English must be perfect.
No need to get defensive. Honest. Not being petty. I can just see through words. I will leave you to your work. Use your ignore button. Never meant to upset anyone. I just don't think he is so much into soap opera as you think. It might damage him in the long run.


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> He's on the move again. That was quick!
> 
> HQs of Alex leaving his hotel today (May 8, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008N15258355231434524


Yes, I had pointed out that he was on the move again as I had posted that there were pics of Alex from JFK airport and leaving NYC (I just hadn’t posted the pics). Thanks Santress for posting pics. The real question is where is he headed to? I guess we wait and see....


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Alex had 4 ex GFs at the party last night.  Amanda Seyfried, Evan Rachel Wood, KB and Alexa.   Interesting that it was KB who got the uncomfortable picture.  I think Alexa was sending him a message with that ridiculous handholding pap walk with Matt Hitt on Saturday.   He's 11 years younger than Alex.  3 years younger than Alexa. Looks like she doesn't want to grow up and still wants to stay in the party circuit.  I think Alex pulled the plug.


There may have even been another one as Eiza Gonzalez was there too (as we don’t know for sure if they dated or not). There is a picture of Alex with Eiza taken by Justin Theroux and posted by Santress. You are right in that it may have been a weird night for Alex with all those ex GFs.


----------



## Aquilegias

What about Alicia Vikander, also an ex?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006J15258396718979



I like the top pic.
So where to now? Apparently JJ had it that they were heading to LA, but JJ's not known for accuracy.
I guess we wait until he gets papped/fan photoed again, or Dada posts something on IG. 



Aquilegias said:


> What about Alicia Vikander, also an ex?


He and Alicia never dated, and I doubt he and Eiza have ever dated.


----------



## Julia_W

On to more petty, shallow things.  Does anyone else think his arms and pecs look extremely nice in that black tee?  I find myself staring


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> On to more petty, shallow things.  Does anyone else think his arms and pecs look extremely nice in that black tee?  I find myself staring


You are not the only one. He is looking mighty fiiiiine!


----------



## betheunicorn

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like the top pic.
> So where to now? Apparently JJ had it that they were heading to LA, but JJ's not known for accuracy.
> I guess we wait until he gets papped/fan photoed again, or Dada posts something on IG.
> 
> 
> He and Alicia never dated, and I doubt he and Eiza have ever dated.


I'm saying Prague, if I'm still on an Alex thread.


----------



## aerohead21

I couldn’t get a clear on or off vibe from any of those pictures. We’ve seen Alexa be affectionate with exes before and it mean nothing more than friends. I also believe that while Alex quite hates the media aspect of his job, he accepts some degree of it as part of the job and tried to keep clear boundaries. His problem is he dates people whose boundaries are a bit looser than his and he gets tangled up in it.


----------



## audiogirl

I was looking more at the fact that they didn't seem to be in proximity in any pics shot all evening, even though they attended the same parties. And he didn't leave with her either. It's not conclusive, but it is interesting. It'll take some time and info to become more certain.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> On to more petty, shallow things.  Does anyone else think his arms and pecs look extremely nice in that black tee?  I find myself staring



He has looked mighty fine. I'm also glad that the last few days have given us pics of something other than the burgundy pants and rust colored shirt from the LDG shoot pics. 



audiogirl said:


> I was looking more at the fact that they didn't seem to be in proximity in any pics shot all evening, even though they attended the same parties. And he didn't leave with her either. It's not conclusive, but it is interesting. It'll take some time and info to become more certain.



The last two Galas they were dating and there were pics of them together from both. The lack of any sightings or pics of them together at this Gala would seem to be deliberate and a strong indication that they're currently not in a romantic relationship.


----------



## betheunicorn

Couldn’t be clearer: Speculating while I should butt out.

Last year’s Met photos of them as a couple were brutally scrutinized for toxicity.

Maybe, he was unyielding that this year he will not allow any “couple” photos (and maybe that discussion took place end of March). Maybe that did not sit well with her. Well. She lives for that. So she “punishes” him with Matt photos, exes’ photos and co-sightings, exes’ instastories, etc. A secret relationship with Alex would solve all problems. But you have to put Alex before publicity to have that. Though, just a thought, if, for once, you did put Alex before publicity (backed with actions, so no Matts or related, or off-the-wall declarations, for good), he’d start feeling a bit more comfortable being photographed with you, and if you were consistent about it for a long long time, your toxicity might just lift off both your faces. For once.

Maybe they are just off because it's not worth the trouble.

This thread is making me feel like a couples’ therapist. Not cool.

A couple of you should ignore my thoughts.


----------



## ginniginevra

betheunicorn said:


> Couldn’t be clearer: Speculating while I should butt out.
> 
> Last year’s Met photos of them as a couple were brutally scrutinized for toxicity.
> 
> Maybe, he was unyielding that this year he will not allow any “couple” photos (and maybe that discussion took place end of March). Maybe that did not sit well with her. Well. She lives for that. So she “punishes” him with Matt photos, exes’ photos and co-sightings, exes’ instastories, etc. A secret relationship with Alex would solve all problems. But you have to put Alex before publicity to have that. Though, just a thought, if, for once, you did put Alex before publicity (backed with actions, so no Matts or related, or off-the-wall declarations, for good), he’d start feeling a bit more comfortable being photographed with you, and if you were consistent about it for a long long time, your toxicity might just lift off both your faces. For once.
> 
> Maybe they are just off because it's not worth the trouble.
> 
> This thread is making me feel like a couples’ therapist. Not cool.
> 
> A couple of you should ignore my thoughts.




I'm not among those who ignore your thoughts and I'll tell you that I even thought that between them there was a kind of joking agreement ... of the series "why do not we pretend that we broke and instead we are still together?" She takes pictures with the ex, he does not appear near her. And meanwhile we speculate and we wrap our heads if they are still together or not ... am i raving?


----------



## ellasam

My opinion.. they’re not together. She would have had pics , trust me. My God, she acted like she was filming a music video on tv for her Instagram , and made sure everyone could see Alex’s reflection in it. You think if they were together at the Met , she wouldn’t have pictures????!!!!!!! Come on


----------



## audiogirl

ginniginevra said:


> I'm not among those who ignore your thoughts and I'll tell you that I even thought that between them there was a kind of joking agreement ... of the series "why do not we pretend that we broke and instead we are still together?" She takes pictures with the ex, he does not appear near her. And meanwhile we speculate and we wrap our heads if they are still together or not ... am i raving?


I think that Alex, in particular, wouldn't engage in this kind of pointless game. And it would be impossible to maintain, if they were a couple. It would mean never being in public together.


----------



## betheunicorn

ginniginevra said:


> I'm not among those who ignore your thoughts and I'll tell you that I even thought that between them there was a kind of joking agreement ... of the series "why do not we pretend that we broke and instead we are still together?" She takes pictures with the ex, he does not appear near her. And meanwhile we speculate and we wrap our heads if they are still together or not ... am i raving?


No, you're not raving. It's the cat and mouse play with publicity, "parsley" publicity as we call it over here (as in it goes with everything-the most common ingredient in a recipe), tabloid publicity, not work publicity. I think that's more her gig, not his. I don't mind being ignored. If I wanted applause I would cheer about biceps, or sth equally objectifying. I don't underestimate him to be solely that. I also don't mind being ignored for setting the record straight as in seeing through politics in posts. I don't think people follow this thread because they see biceps or because they are manipulated into directions. Many pairs of biceps around to be just that. Let's not underestimate him like AC does. It's refreshing and cleansing to read with an open mind.
I'm staying with the second alternative: It's off because it's not worth the trouble. And maybe things should lay low for a while to give the man some privacy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ginniginevra said:


> I'm not among those who ignore your thoughts and I'll tell you that I even thought that between them there was a kind of joking agreement ... of the series "why do not we pretend that we broke and instead we are still together?" She takes pictures with the ex, he does not appear near her. And meanwhile we speculate and we wrap our heads if they are still together or not ... am i raving?





audiogirl said:


> I think that Alex, in particular, wouldn't engage in this kind of pointless game. And it would be impossible to maintain, if they were a couple. It would mean never being in public together.



Even with gossip my brain doesn't go with conspiracy theories and I'd say the 'let's fake a break up' goes there. It's not the first time fans have thought this with Alexa and Alex. Heck there were even some who thought the break up with KB was pr. And for doing a stunt like this now, what would be the point? Alex and Alexa as a couple weren't prime gossip fodder, I'm not sure most people outside of some of his fandom (like us!) even knew they were back together.
And even if Alexa thought about it, I too don't think Alex would go along.


----------



## wonderlick

Why would Alexa have to be the one thinking of some break up scheme which is ludicrous in the first place.  I know she is "that b eating crackers in the corner" territory for a lot of you, but don't you all get tired if bad mouthing or making up wild, complicated stories about any woman he comes in contact with or shows affection?


----------



## ginniginevra

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even with gossip my brain doesn't go with conspiracy theories and I'd say the 'let's fake a break up' goes there. It's not the first time fans have thought this with Alexa and Alex. Heck there were even some who thought the break up with KB was pr. And for doing a stunt like this now, what would be the point? Alex and Alexa as a couple weren't prime gossip fodder, I'm not sure most people outside of some of his fandom (like us!) even knew they were back together.
> And even if Alexa thought about it, I too don't think Alex would go along.


----------



## ginniginevra

.
[


BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even with gossip my brain doesn't go with conspiracy theories and I'd say the 'let's fake a break up' goes there. It's not the first time fans have thought this with Alexa and Alex. Heck there were even some who thought the break up with KB was pr. And for doing a stunt like this now, what would be the point? Alex and Alexa as a couple weren't prime gossip fodder, I'm not sure most people outside of some of his fandom (like us!) even knew they were back together.
> And even if Alexa thought about it, I too don't think Alex would go along.


... yes, you're probably right


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ginniginevra said:


> .
> [
> 
> ... yes, you're probably right


Even if you think she's a narcissistic publicity hound, she's been at this long enough to know that if they were still dating, being seen with him at an official event, as they were the last two Galas, would be a lot more publicity for her than not being seen with a boyfriend the average Gala follower didn't even know she'd gotten back together with. Or had been dating in the first place.
From a strictly effective PR standpoint it doesn't make sense.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I don't think Alex was seated with Alexa but to be sure of this there is a short video on Instagram of Alexa sitting at her table at the Met Gala. It looks like a little interview done by Vogue Mexico.  The information here is that she is seated in between two men in black tuxes. Unfortunately I cannot identify the men, you cannot see their faces.. You can partially see one them a little from the side and it doesn't look like Alex or Dada. The other is a mistery! Maybe someone else can identify them. ???


----------



## Julia_W

Where did you see the post Vegastar?  Whose Instagram was it on? Thanks!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Where did you see the post Vegastar?  Whose Instagram was it on? Thanks!



Chungxalexa


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even if you think she's a narcissistic publicity hound, she's been at this long enough to know that if they were still dating, being seen with him at an official event, as they were the last two Galas, would be a lot more publicity for her than not being seen with a boyfriend the average Gala follower didn't even know she'd gotten back together with. Or had been dating in the first place.
> From a strictly effective PR standpoint it doesn't make sense.


----------



## wonderlick

When has she been using him for publicity?  Please omit references to stalking IG accounts to see fleeing pics of him or a paragraph about what a great guy he is.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

wonderlick said:


> When has she been using him for publicity?  Please omit references to stalking IG accounts to see fleeing pics of him or a paragraph about what a great guy he is.


Because you had two comments 1 minute apart, the first quoting my comment: Do you think I'm saying she was using him for publicity? Because I'm not. Not that she wasn't happy to be seen with him, but she didn't need him to be more famous in her world, something that's been said by some of us on here since they started dating.


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Do you think I'm saying she was using him for publicity? Because I'm not. Not that she wasn't happy to be seen with him, but she didn't need him to be more famous in her world, something that's been said by some of us on here since they started dating.


How did you conclude that "she was happy to be seen with him"? Still reads like you found her to be using him.  Did she say that?


----------



## VEGASTAR

I am very thankfull to Dada for giving us so much information from his IG (about their locations etc.) especially the last one with the piano playing. ISN'T ANYBODY WONDERING WHERE THIS TOOK PLACE? Apparently they didn't just attend the Versage and Rihanna after party but another very private party took place. ıt looks like there are very few people there too.

I am also amazed how Alex doesn't seem at all star struck (not that he needs to be he is a star himself) because while some other celebs at the Met were tryin to picture or video themselves with other celebs like Madonna etc.. our Alex seems to be filming Dada   I LOVE THAT HE IS DOING THIS. They have been friends over 20 years and yet Dada seems to amuse him always. I mean you would think that in 20 years he has seen Dada play the piano (in a million variation of drunk ways) but he still records it while laughing. As for the other video showing of his tux (sexy mother f .....) well Dada was wearing a tux for the Tumi commercial so its also not the first time but obviously he must be a very funny guy and well it is his first Met Gala. Hats off to Alex for beeing such a good bro... I kind of want to meet Dada almost as much as Alex now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

wonderlick said:


> How did you conclude that "she was happy to be seen with him"? Still reads like you found her to be using him.  Did she say that?



Ah, bless, but no, that's how you're reading it. You could read my comments as a whole, which were in response to ginnigenerva's comments, or you can really just get really selective in what you're reading.


----------



## Blue Irina

VEGASTAR said:


> I am very thankfull to Dada for giving us so much information from his IG (about their locations etc.) especially the last one with the piano playing. ISN'T ANYBODY WONDERING WHERE THIS TOOK PLACE? Apparently they didn't just attend the Versage and Rihanna after party but another very private party took place. ıt looks like there are very few people there too.
> 
> I am also amazed how Alex doesn't seem at all star struck (not that he needs to be he is a star himself) because while some other celebs at the Met were tryin to picture or video themselves with other celebs like Madonna etc.. our Alex seems to be filming Dada   I LOVE THAT HE IS DOING THIS. They have been friends over 20 years and yet Dada seems to amuse him always. I mean you would think that in 20 years he has seen Dada play the piano (in a million variation of drunk ways) but he still records it while laughing. As for the other video showing of his tux (sexy mother f .....) well Dada was wearing a tux for the Tumi commercial so its also not the first time but obviously he must be a very funny guy and well it is his first Met Gala. Hats off to Alex for beeing such a good bro... I kind of want to meet Dada almost as much as Alex now.



I'll ship Alex & Dada. Less stressful for me.


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> I am very thankfull to Dada for giving us so much information from his IG (about their locations etc.) especially the last one with the piano playing. ISN'T ANYBODY WONDERING WHERE THIS TOOK PLACE? Apparently they didn't just attend the Versage and Rihanna after party but another very private party took place. ıt looks like there are very few people there too.
> 
> I am also amazed how Alex doesn't seem at all star struck (not that he needs to be he is a star himself) because while some other celebs at the Met were tryin to picture or video themselves with other celebs like Madonna etc.. our Alex seems to be filming Dada   I LOVE THAT HE IS DOING THIS. They have been friends over 20 years and yet Dada seems to amuse him always. I mean you would think that in 20 years he has seen Dada play the piano (in a million variation of drunk ways) but he still records it while laughing. As for the other video showing of his tux (sexy mother f .....) well Dada was wearing a tux for the Tumi commercial so its also not the first time but obviously he must be a very funny guy and well it is his first Met Gala. Hats off to Alex for beeing such a good bro... I kind of want to meet Dada almost as much as Alex now. [emoji3]


You know that Alex wasn't filming Dada because Alex voice came from far away? It seems that he was talking (and laughing) with some woman.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> You know that Alex wasn't filming Dada because Alex voice came from far away? It seems that he was talking (and laughing) with some woman.



Well then the most important question is 'WHO is the woman??' LOL 

All jokes aside, i hear what sounds like Alex's laugh but it sounds like he is trying not to laugh so keeping it down in low voice because the piano is being played and just as the laughing sound ends a sound of a man talking in the background is heard but that is not Alex's voice. If I am wrong about the laughter than the man talking ang laughing is not Alex. So Alex could be silently filming. But my guess is there are two men heard in the video. One man trying not to laugh (Alex) and another talking. But the whole soung thing is not 100% clear so i think its normal that we hear and interpret it differently.


----------



## jooa

VEGASTAR said:


> Well then the most important question is 'WHO is the woman??' LOL [emoji2]
> 
> All jokes aside, i hear what sounds like Alex's laugh but it sounds like he is trying not to laugh so keeping it down in low voice because the piano is being played and just as the laughing sound ends a sound of a man talking in the background is heard but that is not Alex's voice. If I am wrong about the laughter than the man talking ang laughing is not Alex. So Alex could be silently filming. But my guess is there are two men heard in the video. One man trying not to laugh (Alex) and another talking. But the whole soung thing is not 100% clear so i think its normal that we hear and interpret it differently.


I think it's Alex voice in the background and the laughing also came from far away. The voice near the microphone would be much clearer,  more bizarrely sardonic than that on the video... but like you said, everyone can hear what they want...

From other news


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, bless, but no, that's how you're reading it. You could read my comments as a whole, which were in response to ginnigenerva's comments, or you can really just get really selective in what you're reading.


Nah, I asked a legit question about why you thought she would be happy to be seen with him.  You wrote that was was her emotional state.  

Still no one responded to my original question as to why are many people on this thread are ripping and shredding any and every women (save his mother) as users, STD riddled whores and ugly, despite making millions from top beauty companies like Neutrogena and Loreal, and having their own successful careers.  I'm just curious about the amateur  psychoanalysis (not idle speculation) I have been reading regarding current and past relationships and the true thoughts and feelings of  the parties who have not said anything more than would fit in a fortune cookie.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> I think it's Alex voice in the background and the laughing also came from far away. The voice near the microphone would be much clearer,  more bizarrely sardonic than that on the video... but like you said, everyone can hear what they want...
> 
> From other news



Duncan Jones is very funny 

Any idea who the woman is? ıt probably her place.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

wonderlick said:


> N*ah, I asked a legit question about why you thought she would be happy to be seen with him.*  You wrote that was was her emotional state.
> 
> Still no one responded to my original question as to why are many people on this thread are ripping and shredding any and every women (save his mother) as users, STD riddled whores and ugly, despite making millions from top beauty companies like Neutrogena and Loreal, and having their own successful careers.  I'm just curious about the amateur  psychoanalysis (not idle speculation) I have been reading regarding current and past relationships and the true thoughts and feelings of  the parties who have not said anything more than would fit in a fortune cookie.


She's happy because she's with her boyfriend? Nothing complex. Still curious as to why you focused on that particular benign sentence of mine out everything that was written about her the last few days.
As for the rest of it, while I've cooled on her I also don't hate her, so that's for others to answer.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Blue Irina said:


> I'll ship Alex & Dada. Less stressful for me.



Dada and Alex and Alex and Fares will be my 'ships, it's always been less stressful. 
And looking at Dada's IG over the last few months he really does seem like a mellow, fun guy.



VEGASTAR said:


> Well then the most important question is 'WHO is the woman??' LOL
> 
> All jokes aside, i hear what sounds like Alex's laugh but it sounds like he is trying not to laugh so keeping it down in low voice because the piano is being played and just as the laughing sound ends a sound of a man talking in the background is heard but that is not Alex's voice. If I am wrong about the laughter than the man talking ang laughing is not Alex. So Alex could be silently filming. But my guess is there are two men heard in the video. One man trying not to laugh (Alex) and another talking. But the whole soung thing is not 100% clear so i think its normal that we hear and interpret it differently.



IG videos, the new Pop Candies videos, hours of interpretive and analytic fun!


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> IG videos, the new Pop Candies videos, hours of interpretive and analytic fun!



Oh, I miss Pop Candies videos, they were really funny to discuss.


----------



## betheunicorn

Blue Irina said:


> I'll ship Alex & Dada. Less stressful for me.


Thanks for the laugh!

Btw, never said that I thought that AC would push the no-photos part as a fake break up. *headache*

And you call me insulting for calling out non-Alex PR push. I'm totally confused right now.
I'm really starting to miss the moderators.

Dada on the verge of a new soundtrack?


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Dada and Alex and Alex and Fares will be my 'ships, it's always been less stressful.
> And looking at Dada's IG over the last few months he really does seem like a mellow, fun guy.
> 
> 
> 
> IG videos, the new Pop Candies videos, hours of interpretive and analytic fun!



Yess it is great fun lol  Thanks to @jooa i rewatched and listened to that IG video at least 10 times   But the good news is that while trying to re-identify Alex, I actually now have an idea as to who the woman might be. Time for a little  internet digging now. If she has a place in NY with a room like that or if she was pictured or filmed getting ready for the Met at a place like this, then this could actually be big news LOL


----------



## StarrLady

wonderlick said:


> Nah, I asked a legit question about why you thought she would be happy to be seen with him.  You wrote that was was her emotional state.
> 
> Still no one responded to my original question as to why are many people on this thread are ripping and shredding any and every women (save his mother) as users, STD riddled whores and ugly, despite making millions from top beauty companies like Neutrogena and Loreal, and having their own successful careers.  I'm just curious about the amateur  psychoanalysis (not idle speculation) I have been reading regarding current and past relationships and the true thoughts and feelings of  the parties who have not said anything more than would fit in a fortune cookie.


I joined this board a few months ago although I have been lurking for a year and a half before that. In the time that I’ve been reading this board, I have not seen a lot of dislike for Alexa. On the contrary, I have seen many here defending her, including myself. Those who do really put her down often seem to be from another site. In fact, they have accused us of kissing her a$$ because we don’t tear her down.


----------



## StarrLady

jooa said:


> I think it's Alex voice in the background and the laughing also came from far away. The voice near the microphone would be much clearer,  more bizarrely sardonic than that on the video... but like you said, everyone can hear what they want...
> 
> From other news



That is good news regarding Mute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> Yess it is great fun lol  Thanks to @jooa i rewatched and listened to that IG video at least 10 times   But the good news is that while trying to re-identify Alex, I actually now have an idea as to who the woman might be. Time for a little  internet digging now. If she has a place in NY with a room like that or if she was pictured or filmed getting ready for the Met at a place like this, then this could actually be big news LOL


Can you tell us who you think the woman might be? I’m in the mood for a little fun, I missed the days of the Pop Candies videos...LOL


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

jooa said:


> Oh, I miss Pop Candies videos, they were really funny to discuss.



They could be, and then like photo presumption it would often end up in 'OMG he's talking to a woman! They're dating!!!!' That could get tedious. 



StarrLady said:


> That is good news regarding Mute, thanks for sharing.



I'm pretty sure Duncan was joking with that tweet, I don't think Netflix has released viewership numbers for Mute.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure Duncan was joking with that tweet, I don't think Netflix has released viewership numbers for Mute.


Okay. Well, I was hoping...I am always the optimist.


----------



## BagBerry13

wonderlick said:


> Nah, I asked a legit question about why you thought she would be happy to be seen with him.  You wrote that was was her emotional state.
> 
> Still no one responded to my original question as to why are many people on this thread are ripping and shredding any and every women (save his mother) as users, STD riddled whores and ugly, despite making millions from top beauty companies like Neutrogena and Loreal, and having their own successful careers.  I'm just curious about the amateur  psychoanalysis (not idle speculation) I have been reading regarding current and past relationships and the true thoughts and feelings of  the parties who have not said anything more than would fit in a fortune cookie.


I only take umbrage with two of his female associates. And those are the ones whose attention from the media is unproportionally high to their "successful" careers. Beige hasn't done a "successful" movie in a decade. Most memorable is still _Blue Crush_, what does that say about her career? And how "successful" can you be when you just last week attended a department store event over here?! Either she really needs the money or she's suddenly into department store fashion. And what happened to her "successful" jewellery business?!
Same with famewh*re girlfriend #2. I haven't seen any of her Neutrogena or L'Oréal ads so they can't be that widely spread. I also read her own fashion line/company is near bankruptcy due to the very unoriginal design and low sales. Yet both of them get pap'd A LOT. Probably because they're such "fashun icons" although I wouldn't want to be caught dead in any of their outfits.


----------



## Kitkath70

There’s a picture at WoS of Katy Perry looking at Alex as she’s walking with him and Dada at the Met.  Please God no more OB ex’s


----------



## betheunicorn

Not about exes’. It’s about being constantly rubbed with annoying advertising of wannabes, just because Alex is in the vicinity. There should be an algorithm blocking non-Alex PR pushers. And in the end, if you want so much for people to talk about you, pay your f***ing taxes, make a consistent career, treat people with respect, design something elegant and affordable, lay off the tabloids and we’ll talk again. People can see through shills, nepotism and mind ****. Ah. And lose the plastic smelling animal-abusing contracts. Neutrogena I like. Neutrogena I need in the winter.


----------



## betheunicorn

Change to a not boring topic. And wish it kind of stays there...
I so enjoy the versatility of Alex's film character choices. I watched TDOATG with my kid sister, and she was so taken by his performance. She's very difficult audience. She wanted a second and a third-time repeat.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm pretty sure Duncan was joking with that tweet, I don't think Netflix has released viewership numbers for Mute.


I think that Netflix know very well which their films are the most watched, how their movies perform on their site and although they don't publicize these data, I'm sure they share this information with the creators who work for them (so that the best will still want to work with them), so I think Duncan knows what he's saying


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> There’s a picture at WoS of Katy Perry looking at Alex as she’s walking with him and Dada at the Met.  Please God no more OB ex’s


KP isn't OB's ex, they've been back together for awhile.

But it's nice to know that people just like looking at Alex. 



jooa said:


> I think that Netflix know very well which their films are the most watched, how their movies perform on their site and although they don't publicize these data, I'm sure they share this information with the creators who work for them (so that the best will still want to work with them), so I think Duncan knows what he's saying



Oh, I'm sure he knows what the viewing numbers are right now, but he was definitely exaggerating with that tweet. 
And Netflix will publicize the data when it suits them, like for Bright, or when they think it's funny, like that Christmas movie last year.


----------



## jooa

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, I'm sure he knows what the viewing numbers are right now, but he was definitely exaggerating with that tweet.
> And Netflix will publicize the data when it suits them, like for Bright, or when they think it's funny, like that Christmas movie last year.


He was rather saddened by critics' reviews of his film, so his words (with 'a wink of an eye' about milards) rather happy and satisfied were certainly based on the information from Netflix so the numbers were very good


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> Can you tell us who you think the woman might be? I’m in the mood for a little fun, I missed the days of the Pop Candies videos...LOL


Well i was right about the voice. I actually know who the woman is and where this place is. But this is pretty big news! It is not fun when the news is real and no longer a guessing game. This might cause a big stir. I am not sure if I should say anything. I was up all night looking into this and it even took me a while to calm down about my findings so maybe i should just shut up!


----------



## jooa

^^ You put so much effort into this search so drop the bomb


----------



## Julia_W

At least give some hints to start a guessing game if you don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet.  Please!!  Just promise you'll tell when someone guesses correctly.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Vega, why are you being so coy about the identity of a woman who hosted a private Gala party that Alex and others attended?


----------



## Julia_W

betheunicorn said:


> Change to a not boring topic. And wish it kind of stays there...
> I so enjoy the versatility of Alex's film character choices. I watched TDOATG with my kid sister, and she was so taken by his performance. She's very difficult audience. She wanted a second and a third-time repeat.


It is a wonderful performance.  Alex really worked hard promoting that movie.  He said many times that it was a very important film due to it giving the female point of view for a change, but I think he was also pleased with his work as well.  He has said that he is very critical of his own work, but I think he may have been a bit proud of his portrayal of Monroe.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> ^^ You put so much effort into this search so drop the bomb



You know I blame you for this Jooa.  If you hadn't said he was talking to "some woman" in the back non of this would have happened. I would have had a good nights sleep lol   I was just wondering where this party was (in the beginning) but this whole thing just took a whole different twist with all the voice controversy lol


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> At least give some hints to start a guessing game if you don't want to let the cat out of the bag just yet.  Please!!  Just promise you'll tell when someone guesses correctly.



LOL You really want a guessing game???


----------



## Julia_W

^^Sure.  It could be fun.  Just don't leave us hanging forever


----------



## gneerowblack

Blue Irina said:


> I'll ship Alex & Dada. Less stressful for me.



So does this mean Alex has broken up with Jack McBrayer?


----------



## betheunicorn

Julia_W said:


> It is a wonderful performance.  Alex really worked hard promoting that movie.  He said many times that it was a very important film due to it giving the female point of view for a change, but I think he was also pleased with his work as well.  He has said that he is very critical of his own work, but I think he may have been a bit proud of his portrayal of Monroe.


I know what you mean. You could see that all through his promotion. He looked thrilled by the material and the director. That was the thing. Heller gave such a powerful depiction (though a bit exaggerated) of a teenage girl's mind, I carried it around in me for weeks. And Alex was very very sensitive, careful and skillful in his portrayal of Monroe, in terms of delivering all sides of him in such a riveting way. My sis was stuttering a bit asking those repeats!


----------



## Julia_W

betheunicorn said:


> I know what you mean. You could see that all through his promotion. He looked thrilled by the material and the director. That was the thing. Heller gave such a powerful depiction (though a bit exaggerated) of a teenage girl's mind, I carried it around with me for weeks. And Alex was very very sensitive, careful and skillful in his portrayal of Monroe, in terms of delivering all sides of him in such a riveting way. My sis was stuttering a bit asking those repeats!


One thing I like about Alex is that he does seem to be equally, if not more proud, of the work he does on his small budget films. I do believe that it is still truly about the role and quality of the film with him.  I'm sure he gets satisfaction from large numbers of people seeing his work like in Big Little Lies, but only if he is proud of the work itself.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Vega, why are you being so coy about the identity of a woman who hosted a private Gala party that Alex and others attended?


For one thing i dont believe she hosted a private party. I believe she went to her place, after the gala, to change her dress before the actual after parties and for some reason invited our boys to go along with her. I think there were 2 more people there but not some party. They hang out there and went to the after party( but not together) And no pics of them together at the afterparty either... but maybe things will start to surface.. so thats why i was hesitant.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> For one thing i dont believe she hosted a private party. I believe she went to her place, after the gala, to change her dress before the actual after parties and for some reason invited our boys to go along with her. I think there were 2 more people there but not some party. They hang out there and went to the after party( but not together) And no pics of them together at the afterparty either... but maybe things will start to surface.. so thats why i was hesitant.


Unless it's Alexa, this isn't a big deal to me from what you've teased at, and Alex and Dada apparently weren't the only ones there.
Just say who you think she is.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Since Dada's IG account is public and he posted the video with the piano. And the videos of this lady getting ready (makeup& dress) for the met were publicly put on instagram as well and they just happen to be the same place, its all out there. I guess there is no harm in linking the two together so i will tell... here it goes...


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> ^^Sure.  It could be fun.  Just don't leave us hanging forever



I'll try to make this a little fun, one piece at a time, just for you Julia_W 



Does this place look familliar? Notice the carpets, the drapes, the bookshelf??


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> There’s a picture at WoS of Katy Perry looking at Alex as she’s walking with him and Dada at the Met.  Please God no more OB ex’s


Thank you. I hadn’t seen this pic of Alex walking with Katy Perry before.


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## StarrLady

One of the sites with pics of Alex flying out of JFK airport said he was going to Los Angeles. It’s very possible that they got his destination wrong. However, does anyone think he would have shaved his moustache for the Met Gala if he was still filming the LDG? This makes me think he may have really gone to LA where they are filming BLL.


----------



## Julia_W

Beautiful apartment.  So it's a New Yorker. Someone Alex might be interested in?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ok I want to pause for a minute. And ask this question (this is what i was afraid of) ;

There seems to be immediate reaction to him being pictured just walking next to Katy for example. One member is happy to see it while another said "please no more OB's ex" What would happen if this was her hotel room for example???


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> Ok I want to pause for a minute. And ask this question (this is what i was afraid of) ;
> 
> There seems to be immediate reaction to him being pictured just walking next to Katy for example. One member is happy to see it while another said "please no more OB's ex" What would happen if this was her hotel room for example???


Just post who it is.


----------



## jooa

^^ Nothing,  she's very close friend of Derek Blasberg so it could be this connection and why he was invited.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Meanwhile TLDG is right on schedue they are wrapping today. Its the 11'th.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> One of the sites with pics of Alex flying out of JFK airport said he was going to Los Angeles. It’s very possible that they got his destination wrong. However, does anyone think he would have shaved his moustache for the Met Gala if he was still filming the LDG? This makes me think he may have really gone to LA where they are filming BLL.



He didn't really have a mustache, not like he did for Kill Team, just scruff.
I think he's done filming in Greece, which is ending today/this weekend anyway, but Florence was still filming  this week because they may be filming the Lebanon set scenes in Greece. Alex's character isn't in those scenes.
So it's possible he's really in LA, which would indicate that perhaps it really is BLL related. Or not.
They start filming in Prague next week and I'm not sure if he's needed there all three weeks either. Depends on what all they need to film there.



VEGASTAR said:


> Ok I want to pause for a minute. And ask this question (this is what i was afraid of) ;
> 
> There seems to be immediate reaction to him being pictured just walking next to Katy for example. One member is happy to see it while another said "please no more OB's ex" What would happen if this was her hotel room for example???


I have no problem with Katy Perry. But she was just in the Vatican with Orlando Bloom. They've been back together for awhile.


----------



## Kitkath70

VEGASTAR said:


> Ok I want to pause for a minute. And ask this question (this is what i was afraid of) ;
> 
> There seems to be immediate reaction to him being pictured just walking next to Katy for example. One member is happy to see it while another said "please no more OB's ex" What would happen if this was her hotel room for example???


 
I was making a joke...........continue.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I'm just trying to game it and give hints  thats all...
Apparently its just nothing for some while something others. I respect everyones opinion. 
I know you were kidding Kitkath70. So was i  
I think i will finish with my next post as some are not enjoying the game....


----------



## Julia_W

Vegastar,
You are quite the sleuth.  I started looking immediately to try to find that apartment/hotel. Nada for me.  Next post, hint or reveal.  Either is OK by me.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Vegastar,
> You are quite the sleuth.  I started looking immediately to try to find that apartment/hotel. Nada for me.  Next post, hint or reveal.  Either is OK by me.



Its a hotel suit. 2 bedrooms .....

First mystery solved here's the link to the suite they were at 

https://m.rosewoodhotels.com/en/the-carlyle-new-york/accommodation/suites/premier-two-bedroom-suite

Now there are plenty of videos of this lady getting ready for the gala in this suite  but dont worry you dont have to search. In my next post...


----------



## VEGASTAR

All right this is where it ends. I actually already gave the answer above as a hint already 

The voice in the background of Dada's video of the man talking, i believe to be Derek Blasberg (leading point), he is very close with Katy esp at the met gala. And he and Nick hang out with Alex & Dada (bathroom selfies ) So i thought it might be her voice. Just search hastag her name and hastag metgala and heavenlybodies for the daytime getting ready for the gala and a million videos come up   If you watch the Katy one's you can see that they have removed some of the furniture and piano and she is standing right where the window is when they are putting her wings on. There is a  clear shot of the carpet and drapes. And there are vids of her getting facial message in the bedroom of this suite where the wallpapers clearly match the pics from the hotel....

Just for info purposes Kate B. was also getting ready at this hotel.

Derek enters Katy's room when her wings are being put on. He has posted vids of both Katy getting ready (as a normal post) and of Kate B in a insta story he labled #metgala all at the Carlyle...

Vogue has also posted a vid of Katy and moments of her getting ready are also in that video.

So I have given you 2 links but there are plenty more....

_"Thats All Folks"_


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> All right this is where it ends. I actually already gave the answer above as a hint already
> 
> The voice in the background of Dada's video of the man talking, i believe to be Derek Blasberg (leading point), he is very close with Katy esp at the met gala. And he and Nick hang out with Alex & Dada (bathroom selfies ) So i thought it might be her voice. Just search hastag her name and hastag metgala and heavenlybodies for the daytime getting ready for the gala and a million videos come up   If you watch the Katy one's you can see that they have removed some of the furniture and piano and she is standing right where the window is when they are putting her wings on. There is a  clear shot of the carpet and drapes. And there are vids of her getting facial message in the bedroom of this suite where the wallpapers clearly match the pics from the hotel....
> 
> Just for info purposes Kate B. was also getting ready at this hotel.
> 
> Derek enters Katy's room when her wings are being put on. He has posted vids of both Katy getting ready (as a normal post) and of Kate B in a insta story he labled #metgala all at the Carlyle...
> 
> Vogue has also posted a vid of Katy and moments of her getting ready are also in that video.
> 
> So I have given you 2 links but there are plenty more....
> 
> _"Thats All Folks"_


So, it was Katy Perry’s hotel room. I kind of figured that from your previous hint and the pic of them walking together at the Met Gala. Thanks.


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> So, it was Katy Perry’s hotel room. I kind of figured that from your previous hint and the pic of them walking together at the Met Gala. Thanks.


Yes thats why I mentioned your and Kitkath70' response. It was to hint the answer 

You are welcome...


----------



## Kitkath70

Then I stand by my previous post. Ex of OB or not.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Vega, I do appreciate all the detective work you put into this. Because it was a lot of work! 
But yea, I'm the killjoy because I'm just not into the tease of drawing this out.
But also to me it just means that Dada and Alex have now met Katy Perry. I'm not inferring anything possibly romantic into it because as of right now it seems that she's still with Orlando. He just wasn't there because he's prepping for his play in London that opens next week.


----------



## BagBerry13

So the big reveal is that he hung out with Katy Perry who's back with Orlando "I don't need swimming trunks" Bloom?! Alright!


----------



## StarrLady

Katy and Orlando have been off and on. They had a big breakup, only to resume their relationship again. Sound familiar? It seems to be a recurring theme with celebrity relationships....lol. Who knows with celebrities as they seem to live in a different world....


----------



## ellasam

What picture of Katy Perry and Alex??? Haven’t seen it, can someone post?


----------



## audiogirl

A hotel often uses the same wallpaper in its rooms. And there can be hundreds of rooms in a hotel. Or some rooms can simply be designated for prep for many people at an event like this.

Like most fans I was curious to learn there might be a new piece of gossip. But the long tease became annoying. Either share it or not. If you aren't completely certain, just say you aren't certain, but this is what you think.

Personally, I'm not going to get all excited if some woman is seen looking at Alex. I suspect many woman like looking at him. Or if there is one pic of Alex talking to someone at an event attended by hundreds. There was a pic of him with Laura Dern, but I don't think he's together with her.


----------



## Kitkath70

It’s that he was hanging out in her room and that the picture shows them walking together.  Doesn’t mean anything more than he knows Katy Perry well enough to go up to her hotel room with a group of people. Just one more singer to add to list of people he knows.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> I think that he was hanging out in her room and that the picture shows them walking together.  Doesn’t mean anything more than he knows Katy Perry well enough to go up to her hotel room with a group of people.


I know, just wanted to see the picture, because I haven’t seen that one. I thought I saw pretty much all the Met pictures, but missed that one!


----------



## Kitkath70

It’s on the WoS Facebook page.  Doesn’t show his face, but it is clearly Katy, Alex and Dada walking together. She’s looking up and smiling at him.


----------



## a_sussan

I think this is the pic..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> It’s on the WoS Facebook page.  Doesn’t show his face, but it is clearly Katy, Alex and Dada walking together. S*he’s looking up and smiling at him*.



I think this is the normal reaction 
But, she could also be looking at Dada! 



a_sussan said:


> I think this is the pic..


So basically she snagged it from someone's SM account and doesn't credit it?


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He didn't really have a mustache, not like he did for Kill Team, just scruff.
> I think he's done filming in Greece, which is ending today/this weekend anyway, but Florence was still filming  this week because they may be filming the Lebanon set scenes in Greece. Alex's character isn't in those scenes.
> So it's possible he's really in LA, which would indicate that perhaps it really is BLL related. Or not.
> They start filming in Prague next week and I'm not sure if he's needed there all three weeks either. Depends on what all they need to film there.
> .


You are right, it was more of a scruff than a moustache.  I guess he could still film in Prague since it probably doesn’t take too long to regrow scruff. I hope we find out which he is filming soon.


----------



## StarrLady

^
Just as I posted that, Dada posted to being back in Los Angeles. So maybe Alex is filming BLL as I first speculated? I guess we stay tuned.


----------



## wonderlick

StarrLady said:


> I joined this board a few months ago although I have been lurking for a year and a half before that. In the time that I’ve been reading this board, I have not seen a lot of dislike for Alexa. On the contrary, I have seen many here defending her, including myself. Those who do really put her down often seem to be from another site. In fact, they have accused us of kissing her a$$ because we don’t tear her down.



It was not just randoms but the plenty of the regulars who the suddenly have amnesia.  And I was not referring to just Alexa.  It is any any woman who comes within his radius is called everything but a child of God.  They tore Eiza Gonzales and Toni Garnn for filth last year for talking to him.  You don't have to like anyone, but people are bent out of shape and still talking about and trashing a long married Bosworth??  I guess now Katy Perry is plotting something to invade his privacy, too.  Notice the pattern.  I thought I was on Tumblr.

On a superficial note, he looked great at the gala.


----------



## NoseyAF

The only reason I stumbled on this forum was trying to find out if AC and AS was still together since no paps were wondering why the two were not photographed together even though they were at the same met gala events.  So I got nosey and here I am. BTW, I thought this forum is all about purses...
Anyway, I do have a few things to get off my chest after reading countless of responses. before I've had enough:
1. I love Alexa and Alex together.  They may have more in common than we think.  I read interviews of the two on separate publications during years before they met and Alex described the type of women he prefers.  It's almost as if he was describing Alexa (without knowing he'd ever meet her).  (E.g. fun, has sense of humor, pokes fun at her self, not always dressed up, can hang in the country, etc.).  They even share the same fav. book!  

2.  There are some mean ass people on here.  There are a lot of baseless accusations against Alexa mostly.  Why can't she deserve someone like Alex just because you think she's ugly?  How is she a fame-whore? So what if you don't like her style, she worked hard to achieve something she believed in.  How many of you behind this screen can say you've worked to achieve what she's accomplished?  

3.  You wonder why AC and AS is so private about their relationship?
Well go back and read a couple dozen pages of some really judgmental and borderline psycho things some of you say about people you've never ever met!  And you guys make up a fantasy story base off of couple pictures.  

Sure you can have an opinion and everyone is entitled to it.  If you think her clothes are ****, fine that's truly your opinion and no one can take that away, but when you are straight up bullying and talking ****, you should be called out.


----------



## ellasam

a_sussan said:


> I think this is the pic..


Thanks!!!


----------



## Santress

Shared on twitter today (May 11, 2018):






I nice time with Alexander and my BFF Dadan in Athens 

#alexander skarsgård


----------



## StarrLady

wonderlick said:


> It was not just randoms but the plenty of the regulars who the suddenly have amnesia.  And I was not referring to just Alexa.  It is any any woman who comes within his radius is called everything but a child of God.  They tore Eiza Gonzales and Toni Garnn for filth last year for talking to him.  You don't have to like anyone, but people are bent out of shape and still talking about and trashing a long married Bosworth??  I guess now Katy Perry is plotting something to invade his privacy, too.  Notice the pattern.  I thought I was on Tumblr.
> 
> On a superficial note, he looked great at the gala.


I wasn’t reading this board during the Kate B years, so I really can’t comment on that. I don’t recall Eiza and Toni being that torn apart here, I remember more that people felt that there was insufficient proof that they dated him. Personally, I think all these girls are pretty and I just hope Alex is happy. It would be silly for anyone to think that Katy would be using Alex when she is super wealthy and very successful in her own right. I don’t think Alexa or Kate were using Alex either, as my own perceptions were that they were genuinely attracted to him.

And, yes, Alex did look great at the gala.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Shared on twitter today (May 11, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nice time with Alexander and my BFF Dadan in Athens
> 
> #alexander skarsgård




I see he's brought back the Tod's shirt from last year.


----------



## StarrLady

NoseyAF said:


> The only reason I stumbled on this forum was trying to find out if AC and AS was still together since no paps were wondering why the two were not photographed together even though they were at the same met gala events.  So I got nosey and here I am. BTW, I thought this forum is all about purses...
> Anyway, I do have a few things to get off my chest after reading countless of responses. before I've had enough:
> 1. I love Alexa and Alex together.  They may have more in common than we think.  I read interviews of the two on separate publications during years before they met and Alex described the type of women he prefers.  It's almost as if he was describing Alexa (without knowing he'd ever meet her).  (E.g. fun, has sense of humor, pokes fun at her self, not always dressed up, can hang in the country, etc.).  They even share the same fav. book!
> 
> 2.  There are some mean ass people on here.  There are a lot of baseless accusations against Alexa mostly.  Why can't she deserve someone like Alex just because you think she's ugly?  How is she a fame-whore? So what if you don't like her style, she worked hard to achieve something she believed in.  How many of you behind this screen can say you've worked to achieve what she's accomplished?
> 
> 3.  You wonder why AC and AS is so private about their relationship?
> Well go back and read a couple dozen pages of some really judgmental and borderline psycho things some of you say about people you've never ever met!  And you guys make up a fantasy story base off of couple pictures.
> 
> Sure you can have an opinion and everyone is entitled to it.  If you think her clothes are ****, fine that's truly your opinion and no one can take that away, but when you are straight up bullying and talking ****, you should be called out.


Firstly, Alexa is definitely not ugly. On the contrary, I think her face is extremely pretty. She has a sense of humor too, so I could totally see why Alex was attracted to her.

When you talk about the really nasty things that have been said about her, I can’t help but feel that your comments apply much more to another site. In fact, the really pathetic comments about herpes came to this site from that site and someone here even mentioned that site by name. You have to remember that we do get visitors from there. People here even mentioned that those comments were really low and I do recall people defending Alexa here.

Personally, I just hope that Alex is happy and I know that there are others on this site who share that opinion.


----------



## aerohead21

The only “nasty” thing I think about anyone, guy or girl, is how they put their social life all over social media then play it off like it’s for work. Is it? When we can see your significant other in the background? Is it?? When that significant other looks so uncomfortable that they try to shrink their 6’4” frame into a hole? That’s when I get put off. I don’t care if they use social media for their L’Oreal or Neutrogena or JewelMint or pap walks for their clothes. Sure. Just don’t do it with the man who clearly doesn’t want part of it or find one who does. If you find a significant other who wants to join in on the social media side of fame, have fun! Otherwise have enough respect for him not to sneak him in someway. Make a concerted effort to keep even his pinky toe out of the reflection of the tv screen. And if by some chance it happens accidentally, delete it. Relationships in general fail over that kind of stuff. How can Alex be happy in the long run if he’s paranoid about his significant other? Just my random thoughts anyway. As far as Alexa and even KB goes, I like Alexa. I think she’s funny. KB seems tryhard and unoriginal to me but I don’t see any reason to dislike her. In relationships, all I can do is speculate on what’s out there so my opinion is worth a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I see he's brought back the Tod's shirt from last year.


Is it Tods or Louis Vuitton??


----------



## aerohead21

PS I ship Alex and Dada too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Is it Tods or Louis Vuitton??



Tod's


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Tod's



Cool.... thanks


----------



## NoseyAF

StarrLady said:


> Firstly, Alexa is definitely not ugly. On the contrary, I think her face is extremely pretty. She has a sense of humor too, so I could totally see why Alex was attracted to her.
> 
> When you talk about the really nasty things that have been said about her, I can’t help but feel that your comments apply much more to another site. In fact, the really pathetic comments about herpes came to this site from that site and someone here even mentioned that site by name. You have to remember that we do get visitors from there. People here even mentioned that those comments were really low and I do recall people defending Alexa here.
> 
> Personally, I just hope that Alex is happy and I know that there are others on this site who share that opinion.


I agree, Alexa is beautiful and funny.  She's not your typical Hollywood beauty.  She's more of the artsy type.  
I hope both of them can be happy - preferably happy together. 
I came here for answers and still don't have them!


----------



## StarrLady

NoseyAF said:


> I agree, Alexa is beautiful and funny.  She's not your typical Hollywood beauty.  She's more of the artsy type.
> I hope both of them can be happy - preferably happy together.
> I came here for answers and still don't have them!


We still don’t know the status of their relationship. At this point, we can only speculate...sorry.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Tod's



For some reason, I really like this picture...thanks


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> We still don’t know the status of their relationship. At this point, we can only speculate...sorry.


Speculation is the norm, we rarely get confirmation of relationships statuses, The official confirmation for his breakup from KB came months later, as did last year's Alex/a breakup. So we speculate on what little can actually glean from sightings, or lack of, from SM, paps, etc. Sometimes the speculation is more fun, sometimes it gets heated and testy (and yes, nasty).

ETA: We're also speculating when some of us think that Alex is LA shooting scenes for BLL. Because they haven't confirmed that he's attached, and he's not actually been sighted on set.


----------



## VEGASTAR

audiogirl said:


> A hotel often uses the same wallpaper in its rooms. And there can be hundreds of rooms in a hotel. Or some rooms can simply be designated for prep for many people at an event like this.





audiogirl said:


> Like most fans I was curious to learn there might be a new piece of gossip. But the long tease became annoying. Either share it or not. If you aren't completely certain, just say you aren't certain, but this is what you think.
> 
> Personally, I'm not going to get all excited if some woman is seen looking at Alex. I suspect many woman like looking at him. Or if there is one pic of Alex talking to someone at an event attended by hundreds. There was a pic of him with Laura Dern, but I don't think he's together with her.



_"A hotel often uses the same wallpaper in its rooms. And there can be hundreds of rooms in a hotel."_

There is a big difference between "A hotel" and "The Carlyle" and other prestigious hotels of this type, and there is a difference between a room and a suit. Every suit in this hotel is different from one another and there is only one of each. I said it was a 2 bedroom suite. It is actually also a dublex. If you had looked at the link i gave and spend an extra effort to double check before commenting about "the wallpapers"  you would have seen that they are all different. They dont even all have wallpapers or the same wall colours (including bedrooms). Each suit is designed specially by a famous designer. Hence the furniture is also different. This is true for many hotels of this nature and many boutique hotels in this area. Each suit has its own individual name and there is only one. I gave the link. If you look at all the "suits" and the "extended stay" sections of the Carlyle you will see that.

Do you think it was easy to find which hotel room or apartment this place was? The only lead from Dada's video was a carpet, a drape, a piano and a bookshelf? You have no idea how many hotel rooms, suits, penthouses, I scaned from witin the area online to find this. You can quiz me right now by any picture and i can probably tell you which hotel it is LOL  So believe me when I say that there is only one living room that looks like this in this hotel or any other hotel in the area. Only one other suite in this hotel has the same carpet but that one doesnt have the book shelves and the walls drapes furniture is all totally different.

_"Like most fans I was curious to learn there might be a new piece of gossip. But the long tease became annoying. Either share it or not." _

This thing began with my conversations with Jooa about a voice in a video and continued the way it did with one member asking me who i thought the woman was and another sugesting a guessing game, giving hints etc.. nothing was intential, it just developed this way. The wind blew in this direction and i went along with it. I thought it could be funny so i played it. At least the  member(s) i was having a conversation with at the time weren't annoyed (not in a bad way anyway). But Its the nature of a guessing game that it might be annoying for the persons trying to guess, but in a positive way!

*You* once told us there were pictures of Alex with Alexa at a certain place on a Sunday, but with no specifics and you didn't share the photos. You got us wondering and asking questions but also said you couldn't share it because you were asked not to. About a week almost passed after that before Santress shared them here, NOT you. It was the photos at the train station on their return from Paris. You left us hanging and wondering about photos for days. Did think that was not annoying?? "_Either share it or not_." right back at you. I shared the information in maybe an hour or two within the contex of a guessing game!!! You *never* did. Are you able to see the difference?

But please put me on your ignore list so you won't run the risk of being annoyed again in the future. Believe me it would be a win-win situation for both of us! 

_"If you aren't completely certain, just say you aren't certain, but this is what you think."_

What uncertainity are you talking about? God knows I did my research about the rooms. Its pretty clear that the room where Katy was dressed, where her wings were finally put on, was the same room where Dada was playing the piano. You don't need to be a detective or have some kind of an IQ to see this. All you need to do is watch the videos. They are public and out there. But if you still insist that there is another living room that looks exactly the same because "a hotel often uses the same wallpaper in its rooms" then it is time for you to spend some time and effort, and find that room and show it to me.

The uncertanity exists in interpretting this info. The only thing for sure is that Dada is in that room playing the piano. There is no way of knowing who else is actually there. We assume Alex is with him but is it possible he isn't? Yes it is. Is it possible i am wrong in thinking that its Derek's voice in the back and that he is actually not there? Yes it is. Is it possible Katy was assigned some other suit for the night or sent to another hotel because this suit was designated to her only for the prep of this event? Yes it is. Is it possible this video was taken after the other after party's took place and Dada ditched Alex after he fell asleep and Dada went to this suit alone where a whole other group of people were partying? Sure, why not LOL


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Tod's



Ohhh that was a wonderfull summer and we got to see a lot of that shirt  My mind immediately goes to the yacht photos when i see him in that shirt.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> For some reason, I really like this picture...thanks





VEGASTAR said:


> Ohhh that was a wonderfull summer and we got to see a lot of that shirt  My mind immediately goes to the yacht photos when i see him in that shirt.



If he doesn't have any work lined up this summer perhaps we'll get lucky and he'll do more vacationing in Italy. Because he really looked very very very very very good during that trip.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ETA: We're also speculating when some of us think that Alex is LA shooting scenes for BLL. Because they haven't confirmed that he's attached, and he's not actually been sighted on set.



I know! I really hope we get official confirmation regarding BLL and/or set pics.


----------



## audiogirl

@VEGASTAR About that past comnent of mine you referenced. I had said that I had seen a picture that seemed to indicate they were together. I also said I couldn't share the picture because the person who had it had asked me not to share it. I didn't make it a game. In fact I think I said I wished I hadn't mentioned it. I even privately apologized to the person who did have it for even mentioning it publicly. And people could have chosen to not believe me since I wouldnt share it. And when you kept pushing me I think I had to repeat that it wasn't mine to share several times. I wasn't trying to tease anyone. I really couldn't share it. It's not all that unusual for a photo to remain private by request. It was a shot that had been embargoed by an agency. I figured it would be released eventually. This person had gotten an early peek at it. Later on that day the shot was published along with several others.

When you played your game from start to finish, several people asked you repeatedly to just identify the voice or identify the woman before you ever said it was a game. I never questioned your efforts, but wondeted if you were doing a tease because you were uncertain. In your case you could have answered them right away. In my case I couldn't because the pic wasn't mine to share.

BTW I did figure it would be an extensive suite in the hotel. Although I don't have the energy or interest to try to confirm that it's unique. But I think the only informative pic is the headless shot of Alex next to Katy. And it doesn't mean much. I truly doubt they are together. He was also seen with Salma Hayek and Laura Dern and probably others. I've seen people get excited about random women walking next to him on the sidewalk or standing next to him on a train. The only real proof is several photos at different places on different days.


----------



## Santress

Cute pic from the *MET Gala* (May 7, 2018):







It’s Friday. Who’s feelin’ freaky?


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Something tells me they're trying to keep it a surprise, Perry being dead and all.


Yes, I’ve been thinking this too. But, I keep hoping they’ll tell us something....


----------



## VEGASTAR

Double post with Santress so i deleted mine


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you for the cute picture Santress!  At least we don't have to wonder about who the boot belongs to thanks to Vegastar's research.


----------



## wonderlick

StarrLady said:


> I wasn’t reading this board during the Kate B years, so I really can’t comment on that. I don’t recall Eiza and Toni being that torn apart here, I remember more that people felt that there was insufficient proof that they dated him. Personally, I think all these girls are pretty and I just hope Alex is happy. It would be silly for anyone to think that Katy would be using Alex when she is super wealthy and very successful in her own right. I don’t think Alexa or Kate were using Alex either, as my own perceptions were that they were genuinely attracted to him.
> 
> And, yes, Alex did look great at the gala.


You don't have to go any further than this past week to see people trashing Bosworth.  Don't you know that people who chat with each at a party really loathe each other and he thought breaking up with her was a happy escape according to some people in this thread based on an interview he never gave about her.

Eiza was talked about like she was a desperate porn star like famewhore despite having landed several roles with prominent directors in upcoming movies to the point that someone had to jump on and ask what the hell was going on here.  Toni Garnn is a Victoria Secrets model with a bunch of promotional contracts, so automatic trash despite heading her own successful charity foundation that helps underprivileged girls in Africa.

Margot Robbie got some too, but she is married, so she is apparently okay now, even though Bosworth marriage is unhappy (based on nothing) and is a horrible, selfish person because she said she is trying to be a good stepmother.

And above all these famewhores are hideously ugly.  Especially Alexa.  What the hell was the top beauty company in the world, Loreal, thinking?  Other Loreal models like Beyonce, Blake Lively and Eva Longoria are also hard on the eyes.

His next girlfriend could look like Elizabeth Taylor in her heyday, be as funny as Carol Burnett, as smart as Madame Curie and as giving as Mother Teresa and would still manage to be a scheming, user, loser troll.  And i forgot that he would be one too for taking interest in her.

I don't know why I wrote this when you can go look up to the endless pap shots and numerous interviews they have given about this man.  Oh, that right!  They don't exist!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't recall anyone trashing Margot Robbie. I don't recall anyone saying Alexa was ugly either.

The fact is, like it or not some of these women use Instagram and other social media to further their careers. It doesn't make anyone the devil, it's the new way of doing things.  However IMO Alexa uses it the way a 12yr old does, and it's tedious. I remain unimpressed by her and her friend's social media.  I also find the timing of her outing with Matt Hitt and holding hands less than coincidental.

Is this thread any better or worse than other threads on tPF? Nope.  And it's a gossip thread, not a stan discussion.

It always degenerates when posters suddenly pop up from nowhere lecturing posters and starting fights without any grey area for a discussion - even if it does get heated. It's gossip, geez lighten up.

*Edit:* That photo is fabulous.  I'm here for it.


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> Cute pic from the *MET Gala* (May 7, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Friday. Who’s feelin’ freaky?




The Fountain of Youth is in Greece. He looks sooooo hot!


----------



## betheunicorn

...How long was I away?...


----------



## betheunicorn

BagBerry13 said:


> So the big reveal is that he hung out with Katy Perry who's back with Orlando "I don't need swimming trunks" Bloom?! Alright!



Don't know squat about these people, but, as I've also said to Free, love love the witt!


----------



## betheunicorn

Santress said:


> Cute pic from the *MET Gala* (May 7, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Friday. Who’s feelin’ freaky?



That's Alex. Uninhibited!


----------



## betheunicorn

aerohead21 said:


> The only “nasty” thing I think about anyone, guy or girl, is how they put their social life all over social media then play it off like it’s for work. Is it? When we can see your significant other in the background? Is it?? When that significant other looks so uncomfortable that they try to shrink their 6’4” frame into a hole? That’s when I get put off. I don’t care if they use social media for their L’Oreal or Neutrogena or JewelMint or pap walks for their clothes. Sure. Just don’t do it with the man who clearly doesn’t want part of it or find one who does. If you find a significant other who wants to join in on the social media side of fame, have fun! Otherwise have enough respect for him not to sneak him in someway. Make a concerted effort to keep even his pinky toe out of the reflection of the tv screen. And if by some chance it happens accidentally, delete it. Relationships in general fail over that kind of stuff. How can Alex be happy in the long run if he’s paranoid about his significant other? Just my random thoughts anyway. As far as Alexa and even KB goes, I like Alexa. I think she’s funny. KB seems tryhard and unoriginal to me but I don’t see any reason to dislike her. In relationships, all I can do is speculate on what’s out there so my opinion is worth a whole lot of nothing.


Don't know squat about Kate. Yes she is pretty.
AC is pretty with the hair down.
Her sense of humor reminds me of that of 50-year-old sexist men. Kind of sexist in reversed (sexist on herself). That is why Alex is into it, but me being subjected to it far too long, I find it boring and non-witting, like old-male degrading humor, to whom I always reply "Is it your humor talking or is it another part?". How much can you talk about your body parts? Guess that is subjective to taste. 
Think, besides IG ghost accounts, she uses fans and forums to promote "shipping" her and Alex. 

Got it! When things go awry, she "threatens" to pull a KB on him with Matt! With media! 
Love? I def. think he's done with it.

@VEGASTAR you're truly dedicated, and thanks for all updates, but, how about giving him that privacy he so longs for? Keep it to yourself? I mean I get the rush, I really do, but maybe let his sanity come first, I don't know, don't mean to lecture. You're enabling all kinds of people. Some see innocent gossip, some see further. It seems he feels good again, judging by fan photos emerging and the legendary boot photo (soooo loved that!). Let's not spoil it, and let's watch out a bit more. What can I say, he brings out the mom in me.

Btw I don't block anyone either. Kind of childish. I love debate too much for that.


----------



## wonderlick

betheunicorn said:


> ...How long was I away?...



You missed nothing but me being called b!tc# for hitting a nerve.  Ha!  But how hypocritical to talk of poster to poster civility after she rightfully got dealt with earlier this week for being uncivil to another poster she wrongfully and *repeatedly* accused of being a liar because she did not believe what the poster saw with her own two eyes on a public forum.  But it was all light-hearted fun!  Right?!  Sure.


I will just bookmark this page for later when the black mamba strength venom repeatedly spills out like clockwork again from new and OLD posters the next time there is an ex, a new girlfriend or he speaks to a woman for more than 5 minutes, who will undoubtedly be some version of Satan incarnate.  I exaggerate, but not by much.


I have read this site and thread for years and really enjoyed the pics, photos, info and witty musings that were/are not fan worshipping and even deprecating and critical with reasoning, but have never seen this level of hatefulness and toxicity since the past year and is couched as “I’m just talkin’, ya know!  Whatever!”  What a load of BS.


Thanks to all those getting these great shots.  Italy and Greece are true fountains of youth.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Dada's friend posts another pic:


----------



## aerohead21

I think there are definitely people who say and post negative things, but good, bad, or ugly, it’s all a bunch of opinions floating around the forum. If anyone comes here and takes it too personally, the best idea is to just move along. That’d be my advice for life in general. I don’t like some of the things people say on here. Some people can be catfight-y and it turns into major nitpicking over every tiny word in a post to find ammunition for heir arguments. At best I say I don’t like someone’s fashion, stated how I don’t like people dating Alex sneaking him in their social media given he clearly doesn’t like it himself, and had major eyeroll when KB did her painfully obvious pap strolls...apparently Alexa does them too but maybe it’s more of an overseas thing? I don’t see American media using her pap strolls so she can try to stay relevant via pap strolls. Then again, keeping him out of pap strolls so you can show off your fashion, sure have at it. Will I eyeroll? Probably, but that’s just me. Oh, and trust me, I have mom fashion cuz I run out the door in sweats and ratty T-shirt’s all the time with my 4 kids (2 are babies). You’re lucky I showered. So I have no business saying someone is ugly or has bad taste in clothes aside from my own opinion about the clothes themselves.


----------



## aerohead21

I’ve also gone through that period of confusion, is Alex a “famewhore”? Is he just pretending? Eh. At the end of the day I feel like he’s trying to balance it. He has to do some pap type stuff with his fashion contracts, he has to play up media (not necessarily social media) with his film projects, as his trajectory goes up he’ll be followed more. But I don’t think he likes it per se. Is he who some people say he is? I don’t know. I’ve never met him. He could be the most gracious, humble person on the planet. He could be a total douchebag. If he’s human, he’s probably been both on any given day at any given moment, for any given reason. I know people have said I’m a ***** before when I was just having a bad day and took it out on people when I shouldn’t have. Mostly I try to be good to people.


----------



## aerohead21

Anyway, for better or worse, I didn’t like KB and I do like Alexa. Are either of them right for him? Idk. I can speculate and pass judgement all I want but I know literally nothing. People who come on here and get upset because of what is posted - move along. Don’t make the effort to try to correct it...because as the point has been made...it’s apparently been this way for a long time.


----------



## Santress

I think might be new (although it looks an older pic of Alex). This was shared in honor of Malin Åkerman's birthday. She had a party last night at TAO (May 12, 2018, Los Angeles):

Hollywood delivers @jonasakerlund and @alexanderskarsgard celebrating @malinakerman's birthday today! Congratulations Malin


----------



## Santress

^Yep, it's new.

HQs of Alex in LA (May 12, 2018):




























































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005M15262315079249


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> ^Yep, it's new.
> 
> HQs of Alex in LA (May 12, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005M15262315079249


Where are they going in that party bus?!?!?!?


----------



## callan23

thanks for the pics. wonder what he's doing in LA if its any way work related. is his LDG filling totally complete? hmmm i forget what his next project is.  ps no da

































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005M15262315079249[/QUOTE]
th


Santress said:


> ^Yep, it's new.
> 
> HQs of Alex in LA (May 12, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005M15262315079249


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> I think might be new (although it looks an older pic of Alex). This was shared in honor of Malin Åkerman's birthday. She had a party last night at TAO (May 12, 2018, Los Angeles):
> 
> .
> 
> Hollywood delivers @jonasakerlund and @alexanderskarsgard celebrating @malinakerman's birthday today! Congratulations Malin




I keep forgetting that Jonas dresses like he's still in the mid 1980's



ellasam said:


> Where are they going in that party bus?!?!?!?


From Santress' post: "This was shared in honor of Malin Åkerman's birthday. She had a party last night at TAO"

So probably to or from TAO, or otherwise birthday party related.



callan23 said:


> thanks for the pics. wonder what he's doing in LA if its any way work related. is his LDG filling totally complete? hmmm i forget what his next project is.  ps no da



Odds are he's in LA for BLL, or something other work, because he's been there several days.
LDG starts filming in Prague tomorrow, they're supposed to be there for about three weeks. He'll be needed there, but depending on what scenes they're filming he may not be needed all three weeks.
And no known upcoming projects, currently 'unemployed' once LDG finishes filming.


----------



## Julia_W

Does anyone recognize the others in the pictures?


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

A photo of younger Alex shared by Studio Aanensen/Terje Aanensen:






"Out from the Vault"
1999- Solo Magasin ( sweden)
Photo:Louise Wiker
Hair: Terje Aanensen
Makeup: Jenny Almberg
Styling : Herr Oterkjear.@geirsha
Clothes:From Bikkemberg.
I cut and coloured Alexanders hair for his part in the film " Happy End". This is some time after for an interview . Colour was a "Surfing Ombre look"#alexanderskarsgard#frisörstockholm #frisör#hollywood#ombre #ombrehair #ombremenshair#malegrooming #men#sweden#madeinsveden#grevgatan #skådespelare#herrklippning #goodlooking #handsome#nice#film#22yearsold #beachlookhair#surfhair #frisør #bikkembergs⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


----------



## StarrLady

Alex looks hot in those pics, thanks for posting.

I think (speculation) he is in LA for BLL filming. I also think that he will film some additional scenes for LDG in Prague because he still has the darker hair from LDG.


----------



## StarrLady

A


----------



## Julia_W

Rexdanger is posting again!


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> From instagram via ASN:
> 
> A photo of younger Alex shared by Studio Aanensen/Terje Aanensen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Out from the Vault"
> 1999- Solo Magasin ( sweden)
> Photo:Louise Wiker
> Hair: Terje Aanensen
> Makeup: Jenny Almberg
> Styling : Herr Oterkjear.@geirsha
> Clothes:From Bikkemberg.
> I cut and coloured Alexanders hair for his part in the film " Happy End". This is some time after for an interview . Colour was a "Surfing Ombre look"#alexanderskarsgard#frisörstockholm #frisör#hollywood#ombre #ombrehair #ombremenshair#malegrooming #men#sweden#madeinsveden#grevgatan #skådespelare#herrklippning #goodlooking #handsome#nice#film#22yearsold #beachlookhair#surfhair #frisør #bikkembergs⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️



Can anyone translate this article??


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Julia!

*The Daily Mail* has a write-up about the party. Malin had quite a few celebs there including Aaron Paul, Jane Seymour, Michelle Monaghan, Nina Dobrev and Jon Hamm.

*Malin Akerman dons flapper frock for Great Gatsby-themed 'Fabulous 40th' festivities in Hollywood*

Rampage action star Malin Åkerman opted for a Great Gatsby theme for her 'Fabulous 40th' birthday bash in Hollywood on Saturday night.

The Swedish-born, Toronto-raised stunner looked leggy in a mint-green flapper frock and silver T-strap heels selected by her stylist Molly Fishkin-Levin, who also attended.

The Billions beauty's fiancé Jack Donnelly - wearing a flat cap and suspenders - never left her side at the party, and they kissed while dancing to eighties hits.

Malin even enlisted a pretty oyster shucker for her special night. 

Åkerman's roaring twenties-style soirée also featured several strippers.

Also joining the blonde bombshell was Michelle Monaghan, her co-star from the Farrelly Brothers' 2007 rom-com The Heartbreak Kid. 

The 42-year-old Golden Globe nominee wore a black beret, pearls, and a modest golden dress, and her graphic artist husband Peter White wore an unbuttoned white tuxedo.

The married couple of 12 years - who have two children - took a photobooth snap with The Path star Aaron Paul rocking a bow-tie alongside his flapper dress-clad wife Lauren Parsekian.

The former Ford Model was also celebrated by her Rock of Ages castmate Julianne Hough, who wigged out in a red hairpiece and a shimmery black flapper frock. 






Countrymen: Also celebrating Åkerman were fellow Swedes - Big Little Lies actor Alexander Skarsgård (L) and Beyoncé/Madonna stylist B. Åkerlund

The 29-year-old Emmy-winning choreographer was dutifully joined by her tux-clad husband of 10 months - NHL player Brooks Laich - who terminated his contract with the Los Angeles Kings in November.

The Dancing With the Stars judge took a selfie with her 'angel babes' Lauren and Nina Dobrev, who co-starred with Malin in Todd Strauss-Schulson's 2015 slasher comedy The Final Girls.

Also celebrating Åkerman were fellow Swedes - Big Little Lies actor Alexander Skarsgård and Beyoncé/Madonna stylist B. Åkerlund. 

Before the Watchmen alum rang in her fourth decade, she dined at TAO Los Angeles with her 31-year-old British beau, who proposed to her on October 13 after a nine-month romance.

And while the Women's Marcher remained mum on Mother's Day - she did procure a Duke Alexander top bearing the names of herself, Jack, and her four-year-old son Sebastian (with ex-husband Roberto Zincone).

Fans can catch more of Malin as former nurse Lara Axelrod in the third season of political drama Billions, which airs Sunday nights on Showtime.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...emed-Fabulous-40th-festivities-Hollywood.html

Jonas Åkerlund's wife, stylist Bea ("B") Åkerlund, shared this pic of them with Alex on her insta story:




Source:  https://www.instagram.com/bcompleted/  insta story (x)

Fan pic from the night of the *MET Gala* (May 7, 2018, NYC):


----------



## StarrLady

I decided to post the following because it was posted by Dada. It shows he and Alex hanging with a group of beautiful women on the bus. You can also see Alex sitting at the back of the bus with the beautiful blonde woman whom he is pictured with in the above pics. It may give further information regarding the status of his relationship with Alexa, perhaps.

ETA: it is probably not Alex at the back of the bus. He and the blonde woman seem to be elsewhere on the bus.


----------



## jooa

^^ In the back was sitting someone in the white shirt, Alex' jacket is quite bright but not as much. It could have been one of tens of Swedes like Alex who were at the party ... and the girl who was talking to Alex is the girl who holds the bottle in the foreground, you can see her characteristic shoes when the other girl falls over.


----------



## StarrLady

^^
You are probably right. Thanks.
I edited my post.


----------



## VEGASTAR

It is not Alex and it is not one of tens of Swedes either 

He is just a very mad man that's all. 

That party bus is the famous gillibus of the L.A area. The company has an official IG account and they post pictures and live instastories of their journeys. This party was no exception. There is still one live story left but it will dissapear in 3 hrs. So check it out to see who's dancing and who's at the back. It is all public from the bus company itself 

https://www.instagram.com/gillibussf/


----------



## jooa

^^^ Ha, ha, ha ... the good 'old' JH


----------



## ellasam

That’s not his denim jacket....that’s not him, my opinion


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> It is not Alex and it is not one of tens of Swedes either
> 
> He is just a very mad man that's all.
> 
> That party bus is the famous gillibus of the L.A area. The company has an official IG account and they post pictures and live instastories of their journeys. This party was no exception. There is still one live story left but it will dissapear in 3 hrs. So check it out to see who's dancing and who's at the back. It is all public from the bus company itself
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/gillibussf/


Good one Jon Hamm!!


----------



## Julia_W

I missed out on the Gillibus story.  It was gone  by the time I saw your post, Vegastar.  Any Alex sightings?


----------



## betheunicorn

wonderlick said:


> You missed nothing but me being called b!tc# for hitting a nerve.  Ha!  But how hypocritical to talk of poster to poster civility after she rightfully got dealt with earlier this week for being uncivil to another poster she wrongfully and *repeatedly* accused of being a liar because she did not believe what the poster saw with her own two eyes on a public forum.  But it was all light-hearted fun!  Right?!  Sure.
> 
> 
> I will just bookmark this page for later when the black mamba strength venom repeatedly spills out like clockwork again from new and OLD posters the next time there is an ex, a new girlfriend or he speaks to a woman for more than 5 minutes, who will undoubtedly be some version of Satan incarnate.  I exaggerate, but not by much.
> 
> 
> I have read this site and thread for years and really enjoyed the pics, photos, info and witty musings that were/are not fan worshipping and even deprecating and critical with reasoning, but have never seen this level of hatefulness and toxicity since the past year and is couched as “I’m just talkin’, ya know!  Whatever!”  What a load of BS.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all those getting these great shots.  Italy and Greece are true fountains of youth.


Easy… I think you tend to multi-answer in a paragraph, and that gets you frustrated.

It is a forum. It is like cough talk. Nice to not take yourself too seriously generally, even more in a forum. To me, you can state an opinion; you can call out on someone abusing forum rules for personal gain (that’s serious to me, goes with manipulating opinion, you can’t be naive about it), but don’t go personal, even if challenged. All kinds of people in the world. I didn’t, even when someone went fascist and nationalistic on me for hitting a nerve, as well.

To me it is quite simple: Keep it on Alex stuff, appreciate that people in here also appreciate him, in his good and in his bad (hence, concerned), limit girlfriend stuff so that they’re not promoted through him (forum rules against shills, impersonating someone to promote someone, etc - food for thought if anyone cares), and make fun of yourself whenever. Loved “big pants”, so you should come back.

Sorry if I seem a bit moderating, that’s an opinion, too.


----------



## Julia_W

Florence Pugh posted that she is now in Prague.  There is also a story from Dada posing with a young lady also named Dada in an Arctic Monkeys  tee.  I find that a little amusing.  Any way, they appear to be in front of an airplane.  I guess Alex might be headed to Prague or maybe there already.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> Florence Pugh posted that she is now in Prague.  There is also a story from Dada posing with a young lady also named Dada in an Arctic Monkeys  tee.  I find that a little amusing.  Any way, they appear to be in front of an airplane.  I guess Alex might be headed to Prague or maybe there already.


Where is this story from Dada and this pic with the young lady? I don’t see it on his IG.


----------



## MooCowmoo

StarrLady said:


> Where is this story from Dada and this pic with the young lady? I don’t see it on his IG.



It's on his instastories...


----------



## StarrLady

MooCowmoo said:


> It's on his instastories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069191


Thank you!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Florence Pugh posted that she is now in Prague.  There is also a story from Dada posing with a young lady also named Dada in an Arctic Monkeys  tee.  I find that a little amusing.  Any way, they appear to be in front of an airplane.  I guess Alex might be headed to Prague or maybe there already.


Yes Julia they seem to be in Prague allready  But that is no airplane, more like a short wall  I also thought the Arctic Monkeys sweater was funny lol. Looks like Dada is famous now taking photos with a fan maybe   That was a joke I guess its because her name is Dada too 

P.S I am sory you missed the bus story but it was nothing important. Just showed it wasn't Alex in the back and it was another blonde. And a little dance move from Dada


----------



## Julia_W

^^I guess I have a great imagination seeing an airplane in a wall.  Oh, well. Thanks fir straightening me out.
  Dada has another post that he is in Prague.  We would have no hope of keeping up with his tall friend without his posts.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> ^^I guess I have a great imagination seeing an airplane in a wall.  Oh, well. Thanks fir straightening me out.
> Dada has another post that he is in Prague.  We would have no hope of keeping up with his tall friend without his posts.


Yes very true about keeping up with his tall friend... they have been giving out a lot of info lately.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> ^^I guess I have a great imagination seeing an airplane in a wall.  Oh, well. Thanks fir straightening me out.
> Dada has another post that he is in Prague.  We would have no hope of keeping up with his tall friend without his posts.


We all have our imaginations but you were probably closer because it may have been at an airport somewhere since they seem to be in Prague now. When I first looked at the picture I thought they were somewhere near a beach because of the way the wind was blowing the girls hair, and because the beach areas in LA have mainly one story high buildings restaurants and walls like that  and it just felt that way for some reason. I was wondering if it was Venice beach or Santa Monica or did they go down to Mexico for the day LOL 
I was probably way off too.


----------



## VEGASTAR

_There is something very nostalgic about *Prague*. Everytime I think about it or see a picture from it I get all nostalgic. So with that mood I just remembered the last time they were there together and how they said goodbye  _
​




​


----------



## BagBerry13

This is most likely a trailer on set and she's either an extra, crew member or a co-star of Alex.

I love the irony of that jumper! Also admittedly, that's really the only thing I ever envied Alexa for. She got to ride that Alex Turner train right before he reached peak hotness! She's proven taste at least once in her life.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Ok I think Dada is playing games with us. He just posted a pic from Sweden LOL.


----------



## Kitkath70

Dada may have gone home for a bit if Alex is going to be in Prague for awhile.


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> Dada may have gone home for a bit if Alex is going to be in Prague for awhile.


Dada was today with friends at the Hammarby match in Stockholm,  Alex wasn't spotted there so maybe Alex is in Prague or even still  in Los Angeles.


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


> Dada was today with friends at the Hammarby match in Stockholm,  Alex wasn't spotted there so maybe Alex is in Prague or even still  in Los Angeles.


That is true and anything is possible. Do you know what project he was or still is in L.A for Jooa?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
There is nothing listed in his IMDB that would say there's a new project. But I do speculate that he was in LA for BLL. As for where he is, I think since Dada travelled to Prague, he travelled with Alex, since he could have gone from LA to Stockholm via another city other than Prague.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I also thought of all the things you just said as a possibility. But I keep thinking it might be something else like a new commercial perhaps, like Tumi? Because they don't announce those things.

BLL keeps making announcements almost everyday about new cast members and they all seem to start shooting after they are announced. I don't think they are keeping his status secret and secretly filming with him. He also kept the dark hair as seen 2 two days ago and he needs to be blonde. So unless they are making him wear a blonde wig and his flashbacks are soo important in some way that it is beeing kept a secret, I keep thinking there is another reason/project in LA and wonder what it is. I could be wrong of course but because BLL was such a success there seems to be a huge fan base around the set. There are fan pics with the other the cast members as they are shooting but non so far with Alex. So i don't know what to make of it. But anything is possible.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> There is nothing listed in his IMDB that would say there's a new project. But I do speculate that he was in LA for BLL. As for where he is, I think since Dada travelled to Prague, he travelled with Alex, since he could have gone from LA to Stockholm via another city other than Prague.



My thoughts are the same as yours. I think he was in LA for BLL and then went to Prague for additional filming of LDG because of Dada going to Sweden (without Alex) but landing first in Prague.

I also noticed that Meryl Streep seemed to have darkened her normally blonde hair. It seemed odd when she’s playing Alex’s mother and he is also blond. Perhaps, they realized he would have to film some BLL scenes during LDG filming and would have darker hair, so they darkened Meryl’s hair too to keep the mother/son resemblance? Also, the fact that Alex still had the darker hair made me think he still had more scenes to film for LDG.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> I also thought of all the things you just said as a possibility. But I keep thinking it might be something else like a new commercial perhaps, like Tumi? Because they don't announce those things.
> 
> BLL keeps making announcements almost everyday about new cast members and they all seem to start shooting after they are announced. I don't think they are keeping his status secret and secretly filming with him. He also kept the dark hair as seen 2 two days ago and he needs to be blonde. *So unless they are making him wear a blonde wig and his flashbacks are soo important in some way that it is beeing kept a secret, I keep thinking there is another reason/project in LA and wonder what it is.* I could be wrong of course but because BLL was such a success there seems to be a huge fan base around the set. There are fan pics with the other the cast members as they are shooting but non so far with Alex. So i don't know what to make of it. But anything is possible.


If he's really shooting BLL, and they wanted him now, as opposed to when he's done with LDG, it may be a wig for him. It could be another ad campaign, but again, this is also something that could wait three weeks, when his hair can be dyed back to something that looks more like his natural dark blonde.
BLL may not have been able to wait, depending on if he's doing scenes with someone other than Nicole and they won't be available when he's done with LDG. As for why keep it a secret, though it was published that he was returning, HBO denied it, for whatever reason they may want to keep it as a secret. Perry is kind of dead.
Or it may be something else entirely. And it may be months until we find out.


----------



## Julia_W

I’m just concerned in general over the lack of project announcements. Except for LDG, there has been nothing new since all of Alex’s awards.  I was afraid that Perry being such a terrible character would hurt him in casting, but after all of the awards, I thought things would be OK and he would get more and better roles.  I just don’t understand how quiet things seem to be for him.  Hopefully there are things in the works that are just not announced as of yet.  I’m just a worrier.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> I’m just concerned in general over the lack of project announcements. Except for LDG, there has been nothing new since all of Alex’s awards.  I was afraid that Perry being such a terrible character would hurt him in casting, but after all if the awards, I thought things would be OK and he would get more and better roles.  I just don’t understand how quiet things seem to be go him.


I am not worried. He has not stopped working. After the summer, he filmed The Kill Team, The Hummingbird Project and Flarsky. And he has been filming The Little Drummer Girl for months and probably some stuff for Big Little Lies. He has not had a break. He even said in his most recent interview (German magazine for Mute?), that he is getting lots of work.

I don’t think playing a “villain” has hurt him. Winning all those awards is very beneficial. It takes time for new projects to be proposed, considered, negotiated, etc. Considering how busy he’s been, there probably hasn’t been a rush to announce anything yet.

ETA: I understand, but I really don’t think you need to worry.


----------



## Kitkath70

Chances are he was in LA having meetings about future projects.  He really wasn’t there long enough to film anything very substantial. We all know it takes more than a few days to film scenes for an episode of an HBO series.
If/when he films anything for BLL, he’ll probably be there for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

But would anything for BLL need to be substantial? Perry's dead, he doesn't need another storyline, maybe a couple of flashbacks. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kitkath70

BuckeyeChicago said:


> But would anything for BLL need to be substantial? Perry's dead, he doesn't need another storyline, maybe a couple of flashbacks.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


For Trueblood, they would spend days just shooting a three minute scene.  For BLL, I think Alex said they filmed the party scene for over 2 weeks.  I’m assuming that if they have him back, he would be in more than one scene and that it would be more than just a few minutes.  Otherwise, why bother.


----------



## jooa

Kitkath70 said:


> For Trueblood, they would spend days just shooting a three minute scene.  For BLL, I think Alex said they filmed the party scene for over 2 weeks.  I’m assuming that if they have him back, he would be in more than one scene and that it would be more than just a few minutes.  Otherwise, why bother.


But Alex also said that the scene with the therapist they're filming half a day, so very quickly. If it will be flashback it would be something short and significant, probably a couple of scenes only with Nicole, Meryl, I don't know if even with the boys.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> For Trueblood, they would spend days just shooting a three minute scene.  For BLL, I think Alex said they filmed the party scene for over 2 weeks.  I’m assuming that if they have him back, he would be in more than one scene and that it would be more than just a few minutes.  Otherwise, why bother.


You raise some very good points. You may be right, and they need Alex for more time to film his scenes.

But, I can’t help but wonder why they darkened Meryl’s hair in the BLL pics we’ve seen (her hair looked darker to me). Meryl is blonde and so is Alex/Perry and so it seemed an odd thing for them to do. So, I wondered if they knew Alex would have to squeeze in filming his BLL scenes during LDG filming when he had darker hair, so they darkened her hair to keep up the mother/son resemblance. Of course, it’s just speculation, but one has to wonder why they darkened Meryl’s hair.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Kitkath70 said:


> For Trueblood, they would spend days just shooting a three minute scene.  For BLL, I think Alex said they filmed the party scene for over 2 weeks.  I’m assuming that if they have him back, he would be in more than one scene and that it would be more than just a few minutes.  Otherwise, why bother.


That was true for True Blood because of all the vampire (white skin, blood etc...) make up and all the costumes they had to get into. He actually said in an interview that the shooting time of his and Nichole's BBL scenes were done in a sort time because it was a single hand held camera . The whole scene was done in one take as apposed to many partial takes if it had been filmed in the standard way. And he even compared this to others by saying a camera turn around takes a second because you just turn the camera around, its in your hand. But in a normal shoot you go back to your trailer and wait for hours for all the cameras to relocate to do just another 3 second shot for examle. So a total of a 1 minute scene on True blood can take days to shoot in that sence while it takes half a day in BLL (including the makeup and dress etc..) 
He said he and Nichole didn't even reherse. He went into so much detail about not having tape marks on the floor etc... and said they only did a couple of takes of each scene. The only thing that took longer to shoot than planned was the ending trivia night according to what Alex said in his interviews. And that again involved extra make up and costumes for everyone and it was a party and night shoot and because Alex had something comming out if his throat and blood it was another long make up for him just like true blood.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I am not giving any meaning to her hair colour. I don't think we all have the same hair colour as our mothers in this world. Alex's real mother has brown hair right?????

Perry's mother could have had red hair and maybe Perry looks more like his dad who is blonde. Or she could have been from a different race alltogether and maybe we would find out that Perry was adopted. Maybe abondened by his real mother which would explain his hatred to woman...  so many plots could be made....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> For Trueblood, they would spend days just shooting a three minute scene.  For BLL, I think Alex said they filmed the party scene for over 2 weeks.  I’m assuming that if they have him back, he would be in more than one scene and that it would be more than just a few minutes.  Otherwise, why bother.



The party scene was a more complex scene. And most of Perry's scenes were with Nicole and the boys, it's a different thing. As was filming TB. As for why bother? I don't disagree there, but then I didn't think it was necessary for a 2nd season. But Alex won the major awards for his role. As horrible as Perry was, they may have thought there's some interest to see how Perry and Celeste were before he started abusing her, even for just a couple of scenes. Presuming that they are actually having Alex film some scenes.
As for Meryl's hair color, eh, not a concern. Besides, maybe Perry got his hair color from his dad


----------



## VEGASTAR

Some of the leading ladies are getting a million an episode in season 2 if i remember correctly. If I were Alex I 'd want to come back full time lol and benefit from.that raise. But that's just me  He did say in that interview 'i don't even know if i am really dead". He mentioned in every interview he wanted back in. It is possible that they are trying to figure a way to bring him back in more than flashbacks i suppose. But it would need to be make sense and maybe this is taking time to do... or his management is still negotiating and they haven't come to an agreement yet. Because his return should have been annouced by now under normal circumstances. Jean Marc openly used the word "flashbacks" and he used the word "mother" at that interview at one of the award shows when Alex's possible return was being asked (this was before we knew about Streep). If his flashbacks was something that needed hiding, he would not have mentioned it there. So I dont believe they are hiding it and Alex is filming it in secret. That sounds rediculous to me. This is also why I do not believe he was there to actually shoot. Besides Nicole wasn't there she flew to Sydney on the 6th and stayed there a whole week and was seen at Sydney airport on 13th to return to LA. So that whole week when they were there, she wasn't. She was seen back in set with all the ladies on 15th and there are pics of them in Soho in Malibu and may I say Nicole's hair is not looking good.
https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...s-Nicole-Kidman-Reese-Witherspoon-dinner.html

Steep could have been there that week but she is now the big main character in season two according to Kelley. So she will always be there. Her schedule wouldn't be a problem.

Whichever way I look at it I do not think he was actually filming BLL for all the above reasons. He could have been just talking about new projects to producers and stuff. He had a whole week for that so yes. But he flew to NYC for the Met only to fly back. Makes me think he had to be back in LA for something. Something other than BLL and other than conversations about other projects...

@BuckeyeChicago I never read HBO deniying his return. I must have missed that. That is important news actually. It is very possible he may not be comming back and there are no negotiations going on i guess. They could have not responded to the rumours if they knew they were going to announce his return eventually. Just a thought. With this information i am leaning more towards no flashbacks at all..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

As to the repeated question of why would they not confirm it, I don't know, but I'll rephrase, they've not denied it, but they haven't confirmed it either:
TVLine has learned exclusively that Alexander Skarsgard — whose abusive alter ego, Perry, was seemingly killed off in the HBO dramedy’s Season 1 climax — is expected to return in some capacity. Although conventional wisdom says Celeste’s hubby will appear via flashback, Skarsgard recently hinted at some ambiguity surrounding his character’s fate. Asked about his potential involvement in Season 2, the _True Blood_ vet hedged to People.com, “I don’t even know if I’m really dead or not.”
HBO declined to comment for this story.
http://tvline.com/2018/01/22/big-little-lies-season-2-alexander-skarsgard-perry-returning/

If Alexander Skarsgård really is returning for season two of _Big Little Lies_, executive producer Bruna Papandrea isn't talking.
Following a report that the actor, who has won an Emmy, Golden Globe and SAG Award for his work in the HBO hit, would be returning in some capacity as the deceased Perry Wright, a report that HBO had no comment on at the time, E! News didn't pass up the opportunity to put the EP in the hot seat when we chatted with her on the red carpet at the 15th Annual G'Day USA Los Angeles Black Tie Gala.
"Not that I know of," Papandrea told us when asked about his return, though her laugh immediately after has us wondering if she was being 100 percent honest.
https://www.eonline.com/news/910383...nder-skarsgard-s-possible-return-for-season-2

If he was filming flashback scenes with Meryl they might not have needed Nicole.

I would have gone with if he's filming anything for BLL it'd be after LDG, since there's time. So it's possible that the LA trip was for other work.

We'll find out eventually.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As to the repeated question of why would they not confirm it, I don't know, but I'll rephrase, they've not denied it, but they haven't confirmed it either:
> TVLine has learned exclusively that Alexander Skarsgard — whose abusive alter ego, Perry, was seemingly killed off in the HBO dramedy’s Season 1 climax — is expected to return in some capacity. Although conventional wisdom says Celeste’s hubby will appear via flashback, Skarsgard recently hinted at some ambiguity surrounding his character’s fate. Asked about his potential involvement in Season 2, the _True Blood_ vet hedged to People.com, “I don’t even know if I’m really dead or not.”
> HBO declined to comment for this story.
> http://tvline.com/2018/01/22/big-little-lies-season-2-alexander-skarsgard-perry-returning/
> 
> If Alexander Skarsgård really is returning for season two of _Big Little Lies_, executive producer Bruna Papandrea isn't talking.
> Following a report that the actor, who has won an Emmy, Golden Globe and SAG Award for his work in the HBO hit, would be returning in some capacity as the deceased Perry Wright, a report that HBO had no comment on at the time, E! News didn't pass up the opportunity to put the EP in the hot seat when we chatted with her on the red carpet at the 15th Annual G'Day USA Los Angeles Black Tie Gala.
> "Not that I know of," Papandrea told us when asked about his return, though her laugh immediately after has us wondering if she was being 100 percent honest.
> https://www.eonline.com/news/910383...nder-skarsgard-s-possible-return-for-season-2
> 
> If he was filming flashback scenes with Meryl they might not have needed Nicole.
> 
> I would have gone with if he's filming anything for BLL it'd be after LDG, since there's time. So it's possible that the LA trip was for other work.
> 
> We'll find out eventually.



_I knew and had read about all the articles and the news you mentioned here. As far as I knew Hbo never denied or confirmed either. Which is the way you have now rephrased it. 

"I'll rephrase, they've not denied it, but they haven't confirmed it either"

But In your previous quote you did say;
"As for why keep it a secret, though it was published that he was returning, *HBO denied it*, for whatever reason they may want to keep it as a secret" 

I am glad you clarified this. I was surprised to read it which is why i commented on it. Because as I said before Hbo taking the time to "deny" it would have ment he was more likely not to be back... 

I agree with you that he can easly start filming after BDG finishes which will be over in a short while, sometime in June. (Unless his scenes are already finished, which I doubt) so why the hurry... 

Anyway I just wondered if anyone knew what the new project might be that got him LA. I guess not. I also agree that we don't need to repeat ourselves. And there is no use on continuing with this subject as no one knows anything. As you said, we will find out eventually...._


----------



## Kitkath70

The Perry and Celeste relationship, their intensity, was the driving force of the show.  While everyone in the show was good, I don't think it would have been as compelling to watch without Alex and Nicole. They are going to want more of that this season, especially after all their wins.  Meryl's character is probably a source of friction with Celeste. To make the audience care about that storyline, they are going to need scenes with Perry.  I wouldn't be surprised if they try to have something in every episode.  They are going to want to use Alex as much as they can. That's what I meant about substantial.  He probably won't be in a two minute flashback and that's it.   We'll see......


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s my 2 cents: reading over what various people said, including Jean Marc Vallee saying that Alex would be back, makes me believe that Alex will be in Season 2 even though they have not yet officially confirmed this. So why have they been so secretive and not yet officially confirmed his return? Personally, I really doubt a couple of flashbacks would need to be kept so secretive and unconfirmed. So, I think there is something....more. Alex and others seemed to hint at...something more..too. As Kitkath also pointed out, Perry and Celeste were the story that most riveted viewers and Alex is the male actor who won all those awards...and that’s a factor too. I think they are being secretive because they want to surprise us....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> "I'll rephrase, they've not denied it, but they haven't confirmed it either"
> *But In your previous quote you did say;*
> *"As for why keep it a secret, though it was published that he was returning, HBO denied it, for whatever reason they may want to keep it as a secret" *
> 
> *I am glad you clarified this*. I was surprised to read it which is why i commented on it. Because as I said before Hbo taking the time to "deny" it would have ment he was more likely not to be back...
> 
> Anyway I just wondered if anyone knew what the new project might be that got him LA. I guess not. I also agree that we don't need to repeat ourselves. And there is no use on continuing with this subject as no one knows anything. As you said, we will find out eventually..._._



I had been too lazy to go back and look for the exact quotes, so I was going on memory.
And yeah, we're just speculating here on why he was in LA. I think it's safe to presume it was work related, because if he had a few days that were truly free he'd mostly likely to have either gone to either Stockholm or NYC. Not LA, NYC, then LA again.


----------



## livinmybestlife

StarrLady said:


> My opinions regarding Kate:
> I think she is a very pretty woman, although I am not crazy about her hair here and I don’t think she should fill her lips (her hair looked better when she wore the veil).
> I don’t think she really is that happy with her husband. For one thing, she seems to try too hard to act like they are. For another thing, I wonder why she and her husband have been married around 5 years now and still don’t have any kids. I know that not having kids doesn’t necessarily mean anything but I just have a feeling... And she looks so uncomfortable with Alex. When people are that happy in their marriage, seeing an ex doesn’t make them that uncomfortable and she seems more uncomfortable than he does. I don’t know, just a feeling....



I don't know, they broke up b/c she cheated on him and things weren't great before they broke up so it wasn't exactly amicable.  It makes sense to me that things would still be uncomfortable between them. They did not stay friends/friendly. I get he sense that there was a lot of hurt on both sides and sometimes that never goes away even after you have moved on and are happy with someone else.


----------



## betheunicorn

Maybe he was in LA in non-professional capacity at this brief visit, just visiting his long-time friends.
I read somewhere (can't remember where) that De Niro was in talks as Perry's dad? Anyone knows anything? Still not strong enough for me to watch BLL without Perry, though they seem to be trying really hard to raise audience interest, if De Niro talks are true. I mean, to me, it seems dangerous to let any info out, if I wanted to retain audience interest on the show. I would try to keep a very tight lid on it, never let stuff out checking how audience reacts. That seems a bit weak in terms of new plot.


----------



## betheunicorn

Pretty sure he scrutinizes potential scripts to see which ticks him off.


----------



## audiogirl

It was an offhand joke about De Niro. I don't think it ever went beyond that. I think they haven't announced Alex because they aren't sure how much availability he'll have or how that will impact their schedule or options, like availability of other actors or some sets and locations. One thing is sure. I truly doubt Perry is still alive. That was just Alex joking. And secret twins or lookalike cousins  (or whatever) is too cliched. So it will have to be a flashback.

Of course they're trying to build audience interest. They'll release any information they think will do that, except specific plot points or other spoilers. And even then I've seen shows being very careless with spoilers.

Last season they may not have used structured blocking when shooting scenes. But instead they improvised and shot entire scenes over and over, and the director decided what worked. It isn't a faster way to shoot at all. It's actually slower. It would only be faster if they only ran through it once.  But we know they did scenes several times because the actors said so. But we don't even know if they'll use that shooting technique at all this year with a different director.

I don't think Meryl's hair is darker, other than what is needed to sort of match Alex's normal dirty blond. It would be too weird to have Perry's hair turn brown. Whether Alex would have to be there days or weeks will depend on how they use him. He could be integral to a major storyline or just there in a cameo flashback. I think Meryl will be there to interact with Nicole since they can't have extended interactions with a dead Perry.

I'm not particularly worried he hasn't announced what's next. That's happened before. These projects tend to be somewhat fluid. Or he could actually take a rest.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The cousin angle, while cliched is actually in the book. They aren't identical but it's why Perry was using his name - Saxon Banks.

They could change that for BLL2. It would make more sense to do flashbacks with Perry using that name though, and the extent of his deceptions.


----------



## audiogirl

We already saw Saxon Banks in BLL1. Jane went to see him and maybe shoot him but changed her mind.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

audiogirl said:


> We already saw Saxon Banks in BLL1. Jane went to see him and maybe shoot him but changed her mind



I thought he was *A* Saxon Banks, not the cousin.


----------



## audiogirl

Not sure I understand the distinction, cousin or not. Saxon Banks was simply a red herring for Jane's rapist since we couldn't be told it was Perry.

Perry was a horrible, despicable person. We already got that. So seeing him impersonate Saxon Banks (even doing nasty things) would be superfluous. In other words, tell the audience something new, not merely that he's a horrible creep who behaved badly and used aliases to conceal his behavior.

He's dead so he's not likely to impact the current plot. Odds are flashbacks showing his interactions with his mother or Celeste would have the most impact and maybe answer questions about him or them.

Mostly, I think that Alex's fans perceive him as more important to BLL than the producers (Nicole and Reese among them) do. He did win a lot of awards, but his were for a supporting role and Nicole got the same awards for the lead.

I see folks reaching for concepts that would include him, but this allocation of critical screen time has to make sense to the powers that be that have always emphasized  that these are women's tales.


----------



## Kitkath70

3 of the storylines in BLL season 1 were driven by Perry. Yes the stories revolve around women, but he was the catalyst for Celeste’s, Jane’s who is the daddy story and the whole who is hurting Ammabella story which was because of Perry’s actions ultimately.   
The next season will have to deal with the aftermath of his death. That he had another son and how that will impact both families  There was the fact that Celeste and Perry were talking about having another baby before he died and they could have Celeste be pregnant.  And you have his mom entering the show.  In season 1 his feet running down the beach was used over and over again in Jane’s story as well as what happened in the hotel room. I think his presence will be felt in many flashbacks.  Otherwise the story may fall flat.


----------



## audiogirl

I'm not discounting the impact of Perry's storyline or Alex's talented acting made on S1. Other actors might not have pulled it off, and the show and even Nicole's performance might have suffered for it. And if he'd had more available time for S2, they might have integrated him more in the new storyline. But Perry is dead and Alex has limited availability. Given those facts, plus the addition of Meryl Streep, we may have refetence to Perry but that might not add up to much screen time for him.

Off course I'd love to see him in S2, and I figure that might mean some flashbacks. I just think his airtime will be unfortunately limited.

Liane Moriarity wrote a novella for S2. We could have some hints where that could go, since Bonnie's outcome was different in the book. And the last scene in the show could hint in that direction. Obviously we'll also see the impact of Perry's death on Celeste and the twins, along the new dynamic with Perry's mother. But I do think the s2 storyline will mostly cover new ground like this.


----------



## StarrLady

Yes, as an Alex fan, I do hope he is in Season 2. But, I am also realistic, I know Perry died and I don’t base my expectations of him being in Season 2 on my desire for him to be included.

I base my thoughts about him being included on interviews and on comments that were made. There was an interview that Alex did regarding BLL, after HTD filming ended, where Alex said Nicole wanted to meet with him to talk about a second season. And, I thought, why would Nicole want to talk with Alex about S2 if Alex wasn’t going to be part of it? Then, there are comments from Jean Marc Vallee and Alex that said Alex would be included. I don’t see why Jean Marc would say that otherwise. Even the announcement of Meryl Streep mentioned her resemblance to Alex. Why not just say she will play Perry’s mother, why mention Alex? Once actors are no longer on, they don’t usually get mentioned. So, I was basing my expectations of Alex being included on these comments.

As for availability, Alex will be finished LDG very soon. I think BLL will still be filming. I think he can still be part of it.


----------



## audiogirl

Most of those comments from BLL about including Alex cane following the incredible  emotional rush with him, the show, and others winning all those awards. Of course they'd want to include him. But Perry is dead and Alex has limited availability. I'm sure they will try to include him. But I suspect he won't be as fully engaged with the storyline as in S1 simply due to the obvious constraints.

I'm not saying why I'd want him minimized in S2. Obviously I'd love for him to have a large part. But looking at the situation, i don't think it's likely.

It's nice that Meryl has some resemblance to Alex. I also read that they've deliberately given her a slight overbite. Maybe that means they'll share a fladhback. I'd love it.  But otherwise it could just mean a careful eye for continuity detail.


----------



## Santress

From instagram via The Library:

New photo of Alex shared today by *Marc Graue Recording Studios* (May 21, 2018, Burbank, CA)!

 “Happy Monday from the talented @rexdanger (@truebloodhbo, @thelegendoftarzan) here in the studio for some ADR fun!”



Longer version shared here:







Happy Monday from the talented Alexander Skarsgård (True Blood, The Legend of Tarzan) here in the studio for some ADR fun!


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!  I wonder if this means he never actually went to Prague and has been hanging out in California.  There haven't been any Prague sightings of our boy that I'm aware of, and Dada was just there for little more than a layover before heading to Stockholm.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Truly new pic or pic from last week? Definitely not BLL related , but now I'm curious as to ADRing for what? THP? HTD? Flarsky?


----------



## VEGASTAR

And we are back to the repeated question of what work is he in L.A for? lol 

Looking at the other posts of this studios IG account it looks like the dates mentioned in the comments match the date of the postings. Based on that I believe he was there today (Monday) L.A time. It seems he probably never left L.A and didn't go to Prague after all.


----------



## StarrLady

Shaileen Woodley was interviewed recently during promo of her upcoming film Adrift. The interview is with ET and is called “What Shaileen Woodley Learned from Big Little Lies Co-star Meryl Streep (Exclusive)”.

She was asked if Big Little Lies was finished filming and she said no, that they were still in the middle of filming. (So, they are still currently filming BLL and there is still a lot of filming going on.) Shaileen also said that she can’t say anything about plot, that she would get in trouble and all she could do was gush over how talented Meryl is. (They are being very secretive over plot.)

Alex may have been in LA the whole time since the Met Gala. He could be in Prague, but we have not heard anything about him being there. We know he was doing ADR in LA. I don’t think ADR takes too long to do. So it’s possible he is in LA doing other things too.

ETA: there’s a tweet that says that The Legend of Tarzan will be on Netflix in June.


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> Shaileen Woodley was interviewed recently during promo of her upcoming film Adrift. The interview is with ET and is called “What Shaileen Woodley Learned from Big Little Lies Co-star Meryl Streep (Exclusive)”.
> 
> She was asked if Big Little Lies was finished filming and she said no, that they were still in the middle of filming. (So, they are still currently filming BLL and there is still a lot of filming going on.) Shaileen also said that she can’t say anything about plot, that she would get in trouble and all she could do was gush over how talented Meryl is. (They are being very secretive over plot.)
> 
> Alex may have been in LA the whole time since the Met Gala. He could be in Prague, but we have not heard anything about him being there. We know he was doing ADR in LA. I don’t think ADR takes too long to do. So it’s possible he is in LA doing other things too.
> 
> ETA: there’s a tweet that says that The Legend of Tarzan will be on Netflix in June.



_*"So it’s possible he is in LA doing other things too."*_

I think he might also have a new girl/new love in his life too. I think maybe this is why Dada left last week and went back to Sweden. In the begining of all new relationships you want to spend all your free time with your partner. I think something may have started while he was working there. 

I could be wrong but it wouldn't be so bad if I was right either.

And maybe he will show up in Prague tomorrow or anywhere else in the world, because he has to go where work takes him but I am referring to the time in LA since May 5 (minus their weekend in NYC).


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> _*"So it’s possible he is in LA doing other things too."*_
> 
> I think he might also have a new girl/new love in his life too. I think maybe this is why Dada left last week and went back to Sweden. In the begining of all new relationships you want to spend all your free time with your partner. I think something may have started while he was working there.
> 
> I could be wrong but it wouldn't be so bad if I was right either.
> 
> And maybe he will show up in Prague tomorrow or anywhere else in the world, because he has to go where work takes him but I am referring to the time in LA since May 5 (minus their weekend in NYC).



I wish.... hope that’s true!!! Why do you think that ..l just curious!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> ETA: there’s a tweet that says that The Legend of Tarzan will be on Netflix in June.



It's Disney's Tarzan, not Alex's Tarzan:
*AVAILABLE JUNE 23*
Disney’s Tarzan
http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/947779-netflix-june-2018-movie-and-tv-titles-announced

As for why Alex has been in LA for the last two weeks? Probably work, and not a new relationship, though both are possible. And it would be a nice thing for him to have a new relationship and not have it known pretty much as it started, which is what happened with KB and AC.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's Disney's Tarzan, not Alex's Tarzan:
> *AVAILABLE JUNE 23*
> Disney’s Tarzan
> http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/947779-netflix-june-2018-movie-and-tv-titles-announced
> 
> As for why Alex has been in LA for the last two weeks? Probably work, and not a new relationship, though both are possible. And it would be a nice thing for him to have a new relationship start and not have it known pretty much as it started, which is what happened with KB and AC.


Thanks. I saw the article from Nova Network (nova969.com.au) called “Prepare to froth: Tarzan with Alexander Skarsgard is hitting Netflix” that just got tweeted within the last 24 hours. I guess they mixed things up.

Yes, I think Alex is working in LA too.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's Disney's Tarzan, not Alex's Tarzan:
> *AVAILABLE JUNE 23*
> Disney’s Tarzan
> http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/947779-netflix-june-2018-movie-and-tv-titles-announced
> 
> As for why Alex has been in LA for the last two weeks? Probably work, and not a new relationship, though both are possible. And it would be a nice thing for him to have a new relationship start and not have it known pretty much as it started, which is what happened with KB and AC.


 Maybe he’s involved with someone who is not in the business in any way.. that would be nice.


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> Maybe he’s involved with someone who is not in the business in any way.. that would be nice.


I think he’s working in LA. Very possibly on Big Little Lies.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> I wish.... hope that’s true!!! Why do you think that ..l just curious!!!!



It was just a thought, a feeling, a sixth sence thing maybe... that's all... I did NOT see a pic of him kissing or holding hands with a woman or anything like that... if that's what you mean.

It's the same kind of thing as saying "I think he is still in LA and shooting BLL" or saying "I think he left LA and is in Prague now".. we don't really know but we express what we think or feel might be happening. Sometimes we might have some logic reasoning behind it and sometimes we don't. But mostly there are things in our  subconscious that we are not aware of that make us think or feel the way we do. So it could have been my subconscious talking who knows  

I just think that he has been in LA all this time working on something (i'm still not sure what) and maybe a new start of a relationship would be nice and would be a reason why his besty left LA. But maybe I am very wrong and he is in Prague working 24/7 ....

I don't know anything, it was just a thought... 

P.S. My gut feelings usually don't dissapoint me and in this case I would also be very happy if it were true.


----------



## jooa

^^ In LA Alex has four his others besties, I guess as close to him as Dada, with whom he was at all his awards shows the last awards season and Dada is his own person so he's doing what he wants and probably it was time for him to go home, especially that he has plenty of friends in LA besides Alex so if he wanted to stay there Alex wasn't his only option 
Besides judging by SM the couple of days Alex is/was in NY, probably spending days enjoying his new apartment just ready after the necessary renovation.


----------



## betheunicorn

The ADR photo could’ve been taken a week earlier than the time posted. I think he’s in Europe since 16.5. Could be wrong.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> It was just a thought, a feeling, a sixth sence thing maybe... that's all... I did NOT see a pic of him kissing or holding hands with a woman or anything like that... if that's what you mean.
> 
> It's the same kind of thing as saying "I think he is still in LA and shooting BLL" or saying "I think he left LA and is in Prague now".. we don't really know but we express what we think or feel might be happening. Sometimes we might have some logic reasoning behind it and sometimes we don't. But mostly there are things in our  subconscious that we are not aware of that make us think or feel the way we do. So it could have been my subconscious talking who knows
> 
> I just think that he has been in LA all this time working on something (i'm still not sure what) and maybe a new start of a relationship would be nice and would be a reason why his besty left LA. But maybe I am very wrong and he is in Prague working 24/7 ....
> 
> I don't know anything, it was just a thought...
> 
> P.S. My gut feelings usually don't dissapoint me and in this case I would also be very happy if it were true.



That works for me! I hope it’s true to.


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> 3 of the storylines in BLL season 1 were driven by Perry. Yes the stories revolve around women, but he was the catalyst for Celeste’s, Jane’s who is the daddy story and the whole who is hurting Ammabella story which was because of Perry’s actions ultimately.
> The next season will have to deal with the aftermath of his death. That he had another son and how that will impact both families  There was the fact that Celeste and Perry were talking about having another baby before he died and they could have Celeste be pregnant.  And you have his mom entering the show.  In season 1 his feet running down the beach was used over and over again in Jane’s story as well as what happened in the hotel room. I think his presence will be felt in many flashbacks.  Otherwise the story may fall flat.


you're all over it ... this all sounds great! and so right on about him being the catalyst for 3 storylines, never thought of that! He really was an integral part of the show


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC (May 24, 2018):










































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010N15272682006486


----------



## Santress

A few more portraits from the *2018 SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018):







Source:  https://www.sagawards.org/files/sagawards/styles/featured_gallery/public/mp1_9338.jpg

https://www.sagawards.org

via *alexskarsgardworld* (x)




Source: * Ari Michelson* for *People’s February 2018 Red Carpet Style* issue (The Library's digital scan)


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

New fan photo of Alex in New York (May 25, 2018, East Village, Manhattan):



“I’ve died and gone to vampire heaven. Best celeb sighting ever - Alexander Skarsgaard on the streets of EV. @hbo #true blood #big little lies #fan girl ❤️ ‍♀️ .”

-*anella_bokhari* instagram


----------



## Blue Irina

Director Jeremy Saulnier anticipates a fall/winter release for Hold the Dark.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4080497


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Yep, he mentioned a couple of times during the Cannes/Netflix snafu that while he'd hoped for Cannes, it also made more sense to go for fall festivals, since that's when he figured it would be released. So it may be a awhile before we get something concrete.
I'd also love to hear something, anything, about The Aftermath.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Blue!

From instagram via ASN this morning (May 27, 2018):

New pic of Alex at the wrap party for *The Little Drummer Girl*:



“Wrappin’ up with these beautiful people. It’s been a long, wonderfully weird and crazy job #the little drummer girl.”

-*phoebey92* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!

Do you think LDG has actually wrapped completely or just a portion of the filming?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!!
> 
> Do you think LDG has actually wrapped completely or just a portion of the filming?



IIRC LDG was supposed to finish the end of this coming week. So they could have had the wrap party early, or they're actually done.
But if that's Florence Pugh in the middle of the lower pic it makes me wonder if this isn't an older pic, since Florence is still IGing from Paris, where she's been for the last few days. 
Either way, he's either done, or about to be done, filming on LDG.


----------



## aerohead21

Good god sometimes I forget how hot he is...


----------



## betheunicorn

Ok. Combining everything, how does this sound?
LA, Prague (wrap party), then (now) NY (posting dates of sightings are quite close to eachother to fit this).
I don't know anything about filming production, but, were it me, I would break it up in pieces, based on location and season. So if I need to be in Prague for certain scenes at a certain time, based on my story needs, I'd have a freelance Prague crew. Same goes with every location. Everytime filming is over at certain location, we have a wrap party. We even have a wrap party for smaller parts of the crew who are done filming and leave, while we still film in the long run. So, I don't think TLDG is over. Maybe even some locations will be revisited. Just guessing.
Goodmorning from Greece.


----------



## jooa

^^ Alex (via twitter) was seen in NY on May 22, 25, 27 so it follows that he probably couldn't be in Prague on Saturday night ... and it seems that in Prague they are still shooting 'The Little Drummer Girl'.


----------



## betheunicorn

On the 24th phoebey92 posts some sort of preparation for a wrap party in Prague (while Dada was there). Party could have happened on that day, so the next was NY? While also NY on the 22? While Monday 21 was LA? Talk about ninja! Ok, I quit it, I leave him be, I feel weird enough already.


----------



## skarsbabe

aerohead21 said:


> Good god sometimes I forget how hot he is...


I never forgot - I just like to be reminded


----------



## Julia_W

Florence Pugh has in her Instastory that today is the last day for her shooting The Little Drummer Girl.  So the question is what's next for Alex?  If all the movies he has in the can come out this year, he will have a lot of PR to do.  I had heard The Aftermath and Hold the Dark for the fall.  Any ideas on The Kill Team?  Hopefully we'll see a lot of him.


----------



## VEGASTAR

There are pics from the TLDG set (today) on SM. Pugh can be seen but no sign of Alex


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Per her Insta, Florence's last day was actually today. And no, no sightings of Alex since the weekend.
And The Aftermath has a release date, next April 26.


----------



## Blue Irina

Great news! Thank you, @BuckeyeChicago


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Per her Insta, Florence's last day was actually today. And no, no sightings of Alex since the weekend.
> And The Aftermath has a release date, next April 26.




That release date is a bit concerning. Late March/April is traditionally a no-man's land for US releases. It's also just a week before Avengers 4 which is going to take up a lot of cinema screens that other movies might usually have. Obviously those audience demographics vary but still - I actually would of had this pegged as, if not Oscar-baity then certainly a decent film that might attract attention if released around late October/November. There's certainly space there between the Bond movie and Star Wars according to 2019 cinema release schedule.

My bet is Fox Searchlight are hoping their film _The Favourite_ gets some attention. It's released in November.


----------



## betheunicorn

Thanks, @BuckeyeChicago. I think I remember reading in August something somewhere about an April release on The Aftermath but never thought 2019. Dying to watch it. Post-war Berlin, Alex, Keira? Def. intriguing. I wonder if he has an accent. And I wish she does not pout anymore, because I enjoy her acting.

You’ve to admit that most audiences are after “fast-food” films. So, most production companies play along on what they interpret as "demand". But that’s not original cinema. That’s plain consumption. I do appreciate the meaning of box office, I don't mean to sound elitist, but that kind of story-telling usually does not really travel your soul. Well, mine. So I don't bother with it.

The veterans bear with me, you must've seen this a lot.
I watched Disconnect again recently, but I never knew his director commented on his performance.
Via alexander_skarsgard_archive IG.
Henry-Alex Rubin director of “Disconnect" in M Magazine (summer 2013): “Alex comes from the Swedish school of doing a lot with very little. There are a lot of shots where he does absolutely nothing on screen. Just a tiny shift in the eyes. And that’s his choice.” Talking about the emotional scene in Disconnect: “When he broke down and cried like a baby, even the crew was shocked. He really cracked—and when he cried, it was real. It wasn’t fake crying. He reached inside. He went in deep and he found it and he cracked. It was very emotional to experience, watching him do that on set. I imagine that it is difficult for anyone in Swedish culture because they are incredibly restrained people who don’t often wear their emotions on their sleeves."
My thoughts: They say brevity is the soul of wit. I say, and of sentiment, in his case. He wields his sentiment in a very ancient Spartan, less-is-more, almost tantric way, hidden until unleashed, so rarely seen nowadays in acting (or elsewhere), since overdoing everything seems to be the boring rule. That's why this makes him an extremely disciplined actor, committed to command audience attention, and sets him miles apart from colleagues. No wonder his director (the most demanding audience) jaw-drops.
Must be difficult to shake this off, once he’s done with the scene.
I wonder if he does that outside performing.
Getting some Anthony-Hopkins trade-mark silent, nasty/mourning, underplaying vibes, when Alex does that, though Hopkins can’t keep me focused on his story-telling for long. When Alex tells a story, I’m there. I mean I’m *there*.
I so wish he gets scripts and directors who can fuel that to its fullest. Not easy. Or often.
I wish there was a way to witness that on stage. Not film. Stage. Live. Maybe he should start taking up on the stages of New York? Mixing it up with filming? I'd travel to watch that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That release date is a bit concerning. Late March/April is traditionally a no-man's land for US releases. It's also just a week before Avengers 4 which is going to take up a lot of cinema screens that other movies might usually have. Obviously those audience demographics vary but still - I actually would of had this pegged as, if not Oscar-baity then certainly a decent film that might attract attention if released around late October/November. There's certainly space there between the Bond movie and Star Wars according to 2019 cinema release schedule.
> 
> My bet is Fox Searchlight are hoping their film _The Favourite_ gets some attention. It's released in November.



It's a weird release date, because it's not quite the true dumping grounds of late January, but the end of April is odd, especially since there isn't another 'prestige' film scheduled yet for that month, so they could have gone earlier, since Avengers 4 is currently scheduled for the week after. And they're not really direct competition for Avengers, but Avengers could move a week earlier, like they did this year. Of course, so could Aftermath. I think they wanted it to be awards-baity, have realized/decided it's not, but that it doesn't entirely suck, so are releasing it anyway,  but just throwing it out there.


----------



## jooa

^^ I went to Box Office Mojo to see what kind of Fox Searchlight movies have premiere in April/May and it were rather good movies, some with decent or even good box office: "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel", "Belle", "Far from the Madding Crowd", "A Bigger Splash" etc., but for sure Fox Searchlight doesn't think this movie is in the taste of Academy members.


----------



## StarrLady

jooa said:


> ^^ I went to Box Office Mojo to see what kind of Fox Searchlight movies have premiere in April/May and it were rather good movies, some with decent or even good box office: "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel", "Belle", "Far from the Madding Crowd", "A Bigger Splash" etc., but for sure Fox Searchlight doesn't think this movie is in the taste of Academy members.


Yes, this is true. Recently, especially the past couple of years, they have decided to release more good films during March and especially April. It seems they have realized too many good films are released in the fall with too much competition, and there’s an audience that’s looking for a certain type of film at other times of the year.  This is a growing trend. This type of film also provides alternative viewing for those who are not as interested in films like the Avengers.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Yes, this is true. Recently, especially the past couple of years, they have decided to release more good films during March and especially April. It seems they have realized too many good films are released in the fall with too much competition, and there’s an audience that’s looking for a certain type of film at other times of the year.  This is a growing trend. This type of film also provides alternative viewing for those who are not as interested in films like the Avengers.



Yes, there's still an audience for 'prestige' films that aren't really awards 'worthy' but people might want to see in theaters, and the January-April release window isn't the dumping ground it used to be even a few years ago, these types of films don't all have to be released in September through December.
The lack of almost any news on it for the year since filming wrapped was worrying: Did it completely suck, suck enough to never see the light of day? Or was it ok enough to have them do what they've done, which is release it, but not in what's still not considered a prime release date.
That I have to wait 11 months to find out how it really is, it's annoying! 

I like how Florence refers to Alex as 'the giant Swede': "December to January, rehearsals and mad prep started. I met the giant swede and realised just how tall he was. "


----------



## Santress

New pics from Sweden via The Library:

Alex and Fares Fares with friends at the wedding of Princess Madeleine's childhood friend, Louise Gottlieb, and Gustav Thott (June 2, 2018, Hölö, Sweden).













Source:  *Aftonbladet.se *

https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/1kG9bK/hela-kungafamiljen-pa-lussans-brollop










Source:  *Expressen.se *

https://www.expressen.se/nyheter/kungligt/madeleines-planering-infor-vannens-brollop/

Super HQ:






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010V15279736468624


----------



## Santress

Another:




Source:  *CarolinaNeurath* instastory

https://www.instagram.com/carolinaneurath/

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/7041a56b72b6176c427509d2198b8dd8/5B15CD83/t51.12442-15/e35/33239802_2056566001332895_1674491501125566464_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTc5Mjk3NTk1OTIwMzAxMzQzOA==.2


----------



## Santress

...and another 




Source:  *stockss* instastory

https://www.instagram.com/stockss/

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTc5MzE5ODQzNDYwNzkxNjU4Ng==.2


----------



## Kitkath70

WOW!  Wasn't expecting tuxedo pics anytime soon.  Looks like he wore his own tux and then changed into another one that matches everyone else's.  He looks amazing.  I imagine there were quite a few single ladies checking him out at the reception.


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!  You deserve special recognition for those fine pics 

There was quite the guest list at that wedding.  Even Queen Silvia was there!  Alex certainly moves in exclusive circles in Sweden.  And two tuxes on the same day!  I don't think my heart can take it!  He looks gorgeous.  I actually prefer his tux to the wedding party tux.  The detail on that vest is beautiful and very flattering with his slender self.  

My bet is that he was just coming into the country and someone picked up his wedding party tux for him to change into when he got there.


----------



## loujono

Kitkath70 said:


> WOW!  Wasn't expecting tuxedo pics anytime soon.  Looks like he wore his own tux and then changed into another one that matches everyone else's.  He looks amazing.  I imagine there were quite a few single ladies checking him out at the reception.


oh to hook up with him at a wedding - ultimate wedding party!


----------



## loujono

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!!  You deserve special recognition for those fine pics
> 
> There was quite the guest list at that wedding.  Even Queen Silvia was there!  Alex certainly moves in exclusive circles in Sweden.  And two tuxes on the same day!  I don't think my heart can take it!  He looks gorgeous.  I actually prefer his tux to the wedding party tux.  The detail on that vest is beautiful and very flattering with his slender self.
> 
> My bet is that he was just coming into the country and someone picked up his wedding party tux for him to change into when he got there.


he does look amazing in the tux for sure, the vest certainly enhances his fine shape ..... I was wondering was that the king and queen - certainly high circles for sure! Any single princesses he could've hooked up with!


----------



## betheunicorn

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!!  You deserve special recognition for those fine pics
> 
> There was quite the guest list at that wedding.  Even Queen Silvia was there!  Alex certainly moves in exclusive circles in Sweden.  And two tuxes on the same day!  I don't think my heart can take it!  He looks gorgeous.  *I actually prefer his tux* to the wedding party tux.  The detail on that vest is beautiful and very flattering with his slender self.
> 
> My bet is that he was just coming into the country and someone picked up his wedding party tux for him to change into when he got there.


Me, too. Black vest makes all the difference. I've always noticed which tuxes he prefers to which, during his red carpet appearances. He wears them more proudly. This 3-piece black vested one really shows him off. Just like the MET '18, or the SAG one. Left to right order. 1,2,3.


----------



## Kitkath70

He really does live the life he portrayed in the Tumi commercial.  Just shows up at a wedding in his own beautifully taylored tux.  One minute dining with royals, next minute flying to exotic locales with Dada by his side.


----------



## AB Negative

They get married in cemetaries in Sweden?  How weird is that/

Who is Fares gf?  She is very pretty. and tall.


----------



## ellasam

AB Negative said:


> They get married in cemetaries in Sweden?  How weird is that/
> 
> Who is Fares gf?  She is very pretty. and tall.



No, most churches have their own cemeteries.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AB Negative said:


> They get married in cemetaries in Sweden?  How weird is that/
> 
> Who is Fares gf?  She is very pretty. and tall.



Fares gf is Clara Hallencreautz, an artist.
https://clarahallencreutz.com/



ellasam said:


> No, most churches have their own cemeteries.



Also not uncommmon in the less urbanized areas of the US for the churches to have their own cemeteries. 

Alex looked really nice, in both of his tuxes.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from yesterday in Sweden (June 2, 2018)..
Very similar to the first photo & Super HQ!






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005P15280434229225


----------



## betheunicorn

Sometimes I wear 2/3-piece suites (pants/skirts), either at work, or in a bit more formal outing. There are suites and there are suites.

Some brands just put together classic shapes, which you can find everywhere, the mom-suite, as I call it (like the mom-jeans). Not very flattering, whatever the body type.

Some brands are extremely careful in what they release. They follow body curves, twists, everything. Pants are fitted; the waist line does not reach up the waist, but around the bellybutton or lower. Shoulder lines follow the back, in a fitted way, not like a loose tee, and torso is “drawn” in these suites, it is emphasized. These brands are not equally “forgiving” in terms of body size. You have to be slender to show them off.

Tom Ford does that exceptionally well. Channel, as well. They celebrate the human body. Not every brand (famous, expensive, or not) does that. Imagine that on his body type (well, you don’t have to-he wore it!). It looks so much better than the classic ones. That’s what I meant, “prefers”. Of course he looks “nice” in both. Not just “nice”. He looks good in a sack, he looks good in a tux with no pants at all (as history has proven), but in those types of lines he looks otherworldly, he looks magnificent, and he knows it, because he chose it. Hats off!


----------



## betheunicorn

...suits...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Dad posts pictures from a LDG wrap party, same one that Phoeby (sp) IG from. I do think this is from the London one, as Dada wasn't in Athens for that one, and looking at the IGs of the crew, there wasn't one for Prague. You'll have to scroll through to the 3rd pic, that has Alex in it.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye!

Here is the Alex pic:







+

Another photo from the wrap party shared on instagram this morning (June 4, 2018):






 “81 days of filming the #the little drummer girl Are now over. Working with director #park chan wook And my main partner #michael shannon Was absolutely a dream come true. To all of the amazing cast and crew it was a blessing to work with You! You are the very best. Thank you #bbc #amc MM-SL.”


----------



## audiogirl

Alex wore a tux (black tie and vest) and then changed into more formal tails (white tie and vest). He probably didn't need to change his pants, just his vest and jacket. We can see him carrying a garment bag. I can't be entirely certain from the pics that he changed his jacket to a mourning coat (tail coat) but it seems likely.


----------



## Kitkath70

He would most likely have changed his pants too.  Being two different tuxes the blacks would be different shades not to mention the cuts would be different.


----------



## betheunicorn

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Dad posts pictures from a LDG wrap party, same one that Phoeby (sp) IG from. I do think this is from the London one, as *Dada wasn't in Athens for that one*, and looking at the IGs of the crew, there wasn't one for Prague. You'll have to scroll through to the 3rd pic, that has Alex in it.



Totally lost. Compare "notes"?
Dada wasn't in Athens for which one? They had a part-wrap party in Athens for a couple of people in the crew leaving (Florence's IG), while the rest kept filming. Dada was there the whole time.
In a previous post in Dada's IG (street-band video in Prague), Florence says something like "I wish I was with you" in the comments. She means in Prague. At the time. Dada replies something like "See you again in summer". Florence did not attend this party you're posting about. So they'll meet again in the summer?
Also, Wook've said they'd be filming on the Greek islands in an interview for a Greek journal, and so far they've been only around Athens (I think). In that interview they also said that filming in Greece would last 5 months (not 5 weeks?) on a 3mil budget. Dada means then? Later on? Is that why Alex does not have time for BLL? (Btw, I wouldn't quite want to participate in BLL 2 if I was Alex, hard schedule or not).
Headache. It's probably a hell of a lot lost in translation by the Greek journalist. 
Ok, I give up, shared too much, becoming a clinical case, curiosity killed the cat.
Snooping around is funny, though.
Great. I'm laughing alone in my office.

@Kitkath70 , thought so, too.


----------



## audiogirl

If they said 5 months in Greece, it was a slip of the tongue or a translation problem. They are done. They said they would be filming until June 1st, which was last Friday.


----------



## StarrLady

It’s a slow news day...and I saw this on twitter:

Maria Harris@MariacatHarris 10 h
Just walked past a film crew setting up and one of the costume boxes was for Alexander Skarsgard #swoon   
#London

If this is legit, that would mean that Alex is in London and is filming. As far as we know, there have been no projects that have been announced where Alex would be filming now in London, right?  The only project that we know about that he could be currently filming would be BLL and that would be in California. So he’s either filming something we don’t know about or this tweet is mistaken.


----------



## Maggiesview

StarrLady said:


> It’s a slow news day...and I saw this on twitter:
> 
> Maria Harris@MariacatHarris 10 h
> Just walked past a film crew setting up and one of the costume boxes was for Alexander Skarsgard #swoon
> #London
> 
> If this is legit, that would mean that Alex is in London and is filming. As far as we know, there have been no projects that have been announced where Alex would be filming now in London, right?  The only project that we know about that he could be currently filming would be BLL and that would be in California. So he’s either filming something we don’t know about or this tweet is mistaken.


It could be reshoots for TLDG.


----------



## StarrLady

Maggiesview said:


> It could be reshoots for TLDG.


Yes, that’s very possible.

ETA: It also makes sense when you consider that he has kept the darker hair.


----------



## Santress

New pic shared on instagram today (June 7, 2018):






Tarzan has to be Tarzan



An oldie shared on December 17, 2017:






Feel safe that Tarzan is back in town


----------



## Santress

A few more *TUMI* promo stills shared by photographer *Tom Cockram* on instagram today (June 8, 2018):

Alexander Skarsgard shot for Tumi Travel in Lake Como staring in Latitude a film by @augustuspunch along side @fingermonkey @tumitravel Big thanks to @jaysoysal @charliestirrup @grey_poupon_don_2001 @wmisom #tumitravel #alexanderskarsgård #camillerowe #latitude #lakecomo



Alexander Skarsgard shot for Tumi Travel in Lake Como staring in Latitude a film by @augustuspunch along side @fingermonkey @tumitravel Big thanks to @jaysoysal @charliestirrup @grey_poupon_don_2001 @wmisom #tumitravel #alexanderskarsgård #camillerowe #latitude #lakecomo


----------



## Santress

Another one shared by photographer *Tom Cockram* on instagram today (June 8, 2018):


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks delectable in the new Tumi stills.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks delectable in the new Tumi stills.


Yes. I especially like the one of him lying on the bed.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Santress said:


> Another one shared by photographer *Tom Cockram* on instagram today (June 8, 2018):




Ohh dear Lord help me.... I am imagining coming home to this; him on the bed looking like this... I am having a heart attack just looking at this picture ...


----------



## VEGASTAR

It's June 2018 but I am missing June 2017 badly for two reasons.;

1. This time last year he gave an interview ( which was shared here) where he gave his schedule saying he was going to be in Italy for two weeks and then there would be a lot of Sweden and holliday and that he wouldn't start shooting until August. So we kind of knew what was happening with him. And It's always great to know as a fan.

Now I have absolutely no idea about anything!!!  I don't know what his next project is. I don't even know if he is in BLL2 (which has been filming for months). I don't know if he will have a holiday now (not to mention where) and how long before he starts shooting again (and what). And maybe he is already shooting now in Nyc or LA, but again we don't know. He is not obliged to give out his schedule of course, but he does if asked, and it was nice last year when he did. That's why I liked how it was last year. As a fan I want to know and I hate the "not knowing". So I hope he will maybe give another interview and inform us to some degree soon. He usually tells this when he is asked. So I hope a reporter asks him this soon. I also hope there will be some news about new projects and new release dates.

2. Secondly, I really need NEW pool/beach pictures like the one's from June last year. All those Italy pictures with his little green shorts by the pool, in the pool, in the jacuzzi..... 

I'm also hoping for new pictures that will top the ones of him on the big yacht with the very low blue shorts. Those just woken up yawning pictures which were the hottest pictures of him ever... Pictures of his natural facial expressions are so great. Whether he is smiling or laughing or grumpy or sad or lost in thought or the angry faces he sometimes makes while walking, its all great. I think Its better than the blue steel or other goofy faces he keeps making when posing sometimes.  Please let there be new beachwear pictures and natural facial expressions, so good that they will even top the ones from last year... and let it be soon...

Come on Alex go back to Greece or any place with a pool and a beach and papparazzi (so we can get pictures). It's time for your summer holiday to begin..

Like the saying goes;
"Let There be Light",

I say;  "Let There be Alexander Skarsgård in Beachwear"


----------



## audiogirl

Those angry faces he makes while walking are due to paparazzi.


----------



## betheunicorn

I think it's safe to say that esp. the Como bed still "scarred" a lot of people. 
I suppose schedule is made known when he wants to. He must be enjoying this low-key presence here and there, now.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex has made a new Instagram post that seems to be in Monterey,  California. So, Alex is probably working on Big Little Lies Season 2!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Alex has made a new Instagram post that seems to be in Monterey,  California. So, Alex is probably working on Big Little Lies Season 2!



Well, he could just be enjoying the scenery of the Big Sur area . But, yes, I'm thinking BLL as well.


----------



## VEGASTAR

*There's a 'Big Little Lies' Blowup Happening — and It's Meryl Streep vs. Nicole Kidman (EXCLUSIVE)*

Jun 6, 2018 8:45 am
By Life & Style Magazine








Getty Images

What a big little mess! Filming for Season 2 of the hit HBO drama _Big Little Lies_ is underway, and tension between returning star Nicole Kidman and newcomer Meryl Streep has thrown the show into chaos. "Nicole and Meryl have had an epic falling-out," a source tells _Life & Style_.

"Nicole feels she’s the star of the show and is threatened by Meryl. Meryl’s picked up on it and the two have really gotten into it." Nicole, 50, won an Emmy for her portrayal of Celeste Wright on the first season of the show, and Meryl, 68, agreed in January to join the cast as Celeste’s mother-in-law, Mary Louise Wright.
Adding a three-time Oscar winner to an already star-studded cast — what could possibly go wrong? "Their feud is affecting the entire series," the source says.

There have been discussions behind the scenes about how execs could "diffuse the situation," but nothing has helped so far. "Tension on the set," the source adds, "is at an all-time high. The way things are going, who knows if there will be a third season?"

Hopefully, it doesn’t come to that. Given all the twists and turns during last season, it’s likely that the story of these dynamic female characters will take more than a couple of more episodes to tell.

https://www.lifeandstylemag.com/posts/meryl-streep-nicole-kidman-big-little-lies-feud-161314

https://m.imdb.com/news/ni62086900?ref_=tt_nwr1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I wouldn't believe anything coming out of _Life & Style_. They're about as reliable as_ OK! Magazine_ and _Grazia_ - and in Australia, _New Idea_ (aka No Idea).


----------



## Kitkath70

Calling BS on that one.  They were both in The Hours and Nicole won an Oscar for that role.  I highly doubt she feels inferior to Meryl.  Plus Meryl is an absolute professional.


----------



## Santress

Alex was spotted on the *Big Little Lies* set today (June 11, 2018, California)  :











Ok, through the generosity of my good friend @kburke00 who was watching the shoot, here are some very good shots of Nicole Kidman on Carmel Beach... #biglittleliesfilming #biglittlelies #carmelbeach #nicolekidman #shoot #cameracrew #filmingoncarmelbeach both photos by @kburke00



Photos taken by:

https://www.instagram.com/kburke00/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I wouldn't believe anything coming out of _Life & Style_. They're about as reliable as_ OK! Magazine_ and _Grazia_ - and in Australia, _New Idea_ (aka No Idea).





Kitkath70 said:


> Calling BS on that one.  They were both in The Hours and Nicole won an Oscar for that role.  I highly doubt she feels inferior to Meryl.  Plus Meryl is an absolute professional.


They're both very professional, so even if they didn't like each other they'd not let it interfere with work. But I'll call bs on it anyway. 



Santress said:


> Alex was spotted on the *Big Little Lies* set today (June 11, 2018, California)  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, through the generosity of my good friend @kburke00 who was watching the shoot, here are some very good shots of Nicole Kidman on Carmel Beach... #biglittleliesfilming #biglittlelies #carmelbeach #nicolekidman #shoot #cameracrew #filmingoncarmelbeach both photos by @kburke00
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken by:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kburke00/




I knew they wouldn't be able to hide him forever!


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> Calling BS on that one.  They were both in The Hours and Nicole won an Oscar for that role.  I highly doubt she feels inferior to Meryl.  Plus Meryl is an absolute professional.


One of the other US tabloids (can’t remember which one) had a big story last week that Reese was having problems with Meryl on the BLL set. There’s even been previous stories that Nicole and Reese can’t get along. So, the tabloids seem to like two of the big female stars having difficulties with each other on this set, no matter who they are. Which kind of speaks about the lack of credibility of these stories.


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Alex was spotted on the *Big Little Lies* set today (June 11, 2018, California)  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, through the generosity of my good friend @kburke00 who was watching the shoot, here are some very good shots of Nicole Kidman on Carmel Beach... #biglittleliesfilming #biglittlelies #carmelbeach #nicolekidman #shoot #cameracrew #filmingoncarmelbeach both photos by @kburke00
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken by:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kburke00/



It’s great to finally have complete confirmation that Alex is involved with Big Little Lies 2. They are going to have to update his IMDb page like they did for the other cast members.

In the second picture, I notice that some are wearing heavy coats. Is it that cold in California in June?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> One of the other US tabloids (can’t remember which one) had a big story last week that Reese was having problems with Meryl on the BLL set. There’s even been previous stories that Nicole and Reese can’t get along. So, the tabloids seem to like two of the big female stars having difficulties with each other on this set, no matter who they are. Which kind of speaks about the lack of credibility of these stories.



People, not just the media, love pitting women against each other. Especially powerful women.  Except it does seem that the ladies of BLL really do like each other, even hang out together off set.
As for California weather, it can be quite chilly on the coast, even in the summer.
I'm not expecting  his IMDB page will be updated with the BLL info anytime soon. But yes, at least as fans we know he's part of S2.
I'm hoping that when he's done he can go to Vancouver and visit with Valter, who's filming a movie there.


----------



## audiogirl

A really nasty cold wind and current blow in off the pacific. Surfers have to wear wersuits to maintain body heat.


----------



## betheunicorn

I don't believe it either.
I also don't think it's random women-pitting love. That's rather underestimating.
Rumors being released by the production itself to boost the plot's feud with the mother-in-law sounds a bit closer to home to me.
Whatever they're trying to do, it's not going to have much of a difference for me as audience.
But, since Perry appears, in whatever capacity, BLL2 def. starts getting interesting.


----------



## callan23

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I wouldn't believe anything coming out of _Life & Style_. They're about as reliable as_ OK! Magazine_ and _Grazia_ - and in Australia, _New Idea_ (aka No Idea).


agreed. plus weeks ago it was reese and meryl in the feud. total bs


----------



## audiogirl

Totally agree about the ludicrous shifting targets for the "inside" conflict rumor.  Also, since we don't even know what the relationship will be between Celeste and her mother-in-law, it's a little soon to assume they will be in conflict. And it's also too soon for any gossip to benefit the eventual audience. By the time the show airs, rumor mills will have shifted to other celebs entirely and this will be forgotten.

I try not to subscribe to silly conspiracy theories because ... well ... they're silly. Gossip mags don't need to be fed lies by studios or production companies. They're perfectly capable of making up their own lies.


----------



## Santress

More/HQ pics from filming *Big Little Lies*, season 2:






















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006E15288616866618


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Thanks! Much better quality. His butt does look nice in those sweats/shorts, though it'd be nice to see his face. Looks like they've cut his hair, perhaps a different shade of brown as well?

And per Life & Style, via the Daily Fail, Charlize and Alex are dating. Again:
"And it appears that Charlize Theron and Alexander Skarsgard have rekindled their relationship nearly six years after first dating, according to Life & Style.
Charlize, 42, and Alexander, 41, are trying to keep things 'private' but have reportedly been 'flirting on set' of their new film, political comedy Flarsky."
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nder-Skarsgards-romance-six-years-dating.html

Uh huh. They filmed for one day, and filming ended in January/early February. But whatever.


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> More/HQ pics from filming *Big Little Lies*, season 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006E15288616866618


 these pics, so glad hes back on set - can't wait for s2. He needs to talk to someone about his laundry though - how small is that hoodie  - but geez those legs


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Thanks! Much better quality. His butt does look nice in those sweats/shorts, though it'd be nice to see his face. Looks like they've cut his hair, perhaps a different shade of brown as well?
> 
> And per Life & Style, via the Daily Fail, Charlize and Alex are dating. Again:
> "And it appears that Charlize Theron and Alexander Skarsgard have rekindled their relationship nearly six years after first dating, according to Life & Style.
> Charlize, 42, and Alexander, 41, are trying to keep things 'private' but have reportedly been 'flirting on set' of their new film, political comedy Flarsky."
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nder-Skarsgards-romance-six-years-dating.html
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. They filmed for one day, and filming ended in January/early February. But whatever.


Yes, his butt looks great in those shorts. I am also admiring his great long legs...

His hair does look a shade of brown. I had noticed that Meryl (playing Alex’s mother) had brown hair when she is normally blonde and Alex is normally blonde and thought it was interesting that they went with brown hair.

I don’t believe the Alex/Charlize story either, although they would make a gorgeous couple.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Yes, his butt looks great in those shorts. I am also admiring his great long legs...
> 
> *His hair does look a shade of brown. I had noticed that Meryl (playing Alex’s mother) had brown hair when she is normally blonde and Alex is normally blonde and thought it was interesting that they went with brown hair.*
> 
> I don’t believe the Alex/Charlize story either, although they would make a gorgeous couple.



Depends on the lighting, but it looks more like the light brown/dark blond that he had for BLL:




(from IndieWire via HBO)






(from VF via HBO)


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Depends on the lighting, but it looks more like the light brown/dark blond that he had for BLL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from IndieWire via HBO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from VF via HBO)


You are probably right. We need better lighting....and a chance to see Alex’s face.


----------



## Maggiesview

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Thanks! Much better quality. His butt does look nice in those sweats/shorts, though it'd be nice to see his face. Looks like they've cut his hair, perhaps a different shade of brown as well?
> 
> And per Life & Style, via the Daily Fail, Charlize and Alex are dating. Again:
> "And it appears that Charlize Theron and Alexander Skarsgard have rekindled their relationship nearly six years after first dating, according to Life & Style.
> Charlize, 42, and Alexander, 41, are trying to keep things 'private' but have reportedly been 'flirting on set' of their new film, political comedy Flarsky."
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nder-Skarsgards-romance-six-years-dating.html
> 
> Uh huh. They filmed for one day, and filming ended in January/early February. But whatever.


Right.I watched a recent video interview with Charlize and the interviewer asked her if she had ever dated Alex as rumors indicated and she said no. She added that he was a great guy and they had hung out together but no dating.


----------



## VEGASTAR

So June 2018 is starting to look good after all  First Alex posted his location and then the set photos came. We now know where he is and what work he is doing, which also tells us he will be in BLL2. And we also have pictures of him in shorts (close enough to the beachwear I was hoping for). And the pictures shared today are a much better quality.

Looking at these pictures I am also not clear on what they have done with his hair (because of the lighting) and I too wish we could have gotten a close up of his face. But yes, his legs as well as the rest of him, are  beautiful.........

The one thing that really puzzles me with these pictures is this;

It is now over 2 years later since the actual shooting of the first season finnished and the twins have grown up. According to magazine articles of March 2018 they were 7 years old when they started shooting BLL. They are said to be10 years old as of March 2018. I have seen other recent pictures and videos of them and they are taller and their faces and expressions have changed as they do when boys their age grow up. Of course they look the same in the other sence but i just mean that kids grow between 7 to 10 and this is visible. This is very normal.... BUT, if Alex was comming back in flashbacks any scenes of him with the boys would be hard to shoot. The boys don't look the same as in season 1, they look more grown up now. But in these beach pictures the twins are also in the scene...  hmmmm this is making me think that maybe it isn't flash backs. So I am going to speculate on a storyline: After Perry's death it is hard for Celeste to move on immediately. She is feeling guilty about his death and the lie they told. Her conscious is not giving her peace. So she starts to see him everywhere she goes... she wakes up in the middle of the night and suddenly sees him lying next to her. He looks at her and says "hello sparkles, miss me?" 

She could be having breakfast with the twins and suddenly  see Perry at his normal chair eating with them, like he never died. And scenes could take place like he never died but then he would dissapear suddenly because its Celeste's imagination, her consious playing tricks on her. Or he could be in these scenes like a ghost that only Celeste can see. So maybe she is in the beach with the kids real time and he is there as part of her imagination and of course she would still be going to therapy... I don't know but its sure fun trying to come up with storys lol... 

P.s. The good side to this story is that Perry can be in many scenes all thorugh the season as long as she isn't cured


----------



## audiogirl

It seems most likely his hair will be the same color it was last season (his natural color), and if they are trying to play Meryl as resembling him, her hair will be somewhat similar. It's probably lighting making it look brown. I think it would be confusing to change his color.

I don't think he'll have as much airtime this season using flashbacks because Nicole will also have a present day storyline with Meryl, and they can only devote so much time to Nicole vs. other characters. Also too many flashbacks can disrupt the narrative flow.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Thanks! Much better quality. His butt does look nice in those sweats/shorts, though it'd be nice to see his face. Looks like they've cut his hair, perhaps a different shade of brown as well?
> 
> And per Life & Style, via the Daily Fail, Charlize and Alex are dating. Again:
> "And it appears that Charlize Theron and Alexander Skarsgard have rekindled their relationship nearly six years after first dating, according to Life & Style.
> Charlize, 42, and Alexander, 41, are trying to keep things 'private' but have reportedly been 'flirting on set' of their new film, political comedy Flarsky."
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nder-Skarsgards-romance-six-years-dating.html
> 
> Uh huh. They filmed for one day, and filming ended in January/early February. But whatever.


The story about Alex and Charlize even made the right part of Life & Style’s cover. Both Alex and Charlize are pictured on the bottom right part of the cover of Life & Style’s June 25 cover with the caption “Charlize &   Alexander - It’s Getting Serious!”

Once again, I don’t believe this story. I just wanted to point out that it is on the cover this week.


----------



## Kitkath70

In a few weeks the story will be Alex and Nicole having an affair.


----------



## audiogirl

Or there's always Meryl for a really creative rumor.


----------



## Santress

Some new pics allegedly from Wednesday (June 13, 2018) via *The Daily Mail*:












Meanwhile, Alexander was also seen on Wednesday.

The True Blood actor was seen dining al fresco as well, only he was at trendy deli Joan's On Third in West Hollywood.

The Big Little Lies star was talking to a male friend.

On Wednesday, Life & Style claimed that Theron and Skarsgard are trying to keep things 'private' but have reportedly been 'flirting on set' of their new film, political comedy Flarsky. 

'They're keeping it as private as they can, but it's hard to hide,' an insider revealed. 'They are both thrilled that this romance is back on.'

The power couple were first rumored to be dating back in 2012, but their short romance ended after 'just a few dates' with each going their separate ways. 

'The first time they laid eyes on each other all those years ago, there was an attraction,' the source said. 'They've stayed in touch since the first go-round,' the insider noted before adding that Skarsgard has met her adopted kids, Jackson, six, and August, two.

She has stayed single since her 2015 break up with Sean Penn,57, while Skarsgard and ex Alexa Chung, 34, split last summer. 

'Charlize is a woman who knows what she wants and just goes for it,' the insider said. 'She did it with Alexander back then, and now she's done it again.'

Skarsgard and Theron are known to avoid the Hollywood scene and feel a bit like 'outsiders' in the industry. 

'They're both straight shooters,' the source said. 'Charlize cusses and has a wicked sense of humor, which he loves. 'Alexander is a serious guy, a deep thinker, and she loves that. He's well-read, loves the classics and is a movie buff just like her.' 

As they take their time diving into their newfound relationship, Charlize is always making sure she makes the right moves. 

'Charlize is usually very skittish about becoming serious with anyone, but she is also an intense, take-no-prisoners woman,' the insider revealed. 'Needless to say, she takes everything she does seriously.' 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Snow-White-Huntsman-star-Kristen-Stewart.html


----------



## VEGASTAR

Mystery hair colour solved  
It is blonde....

Does anyone recognize the guy he is with?


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from Wednesday's at *Joan's on Third* (June 13, 2018, California):























 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y15289952266987


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y15289952266987


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> In a few weeks the story will be Alex and Nicole having an affair.



IIRC the Aussie tabloids have pushed that since BLL filming. Time to dredge it up again, perhaps they can make it a foursome, with Meryl and Charlize? 


Santress said:


> Some new pics allegedly from Wednesday (June 13, 2018) via *The Daily Mail*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Alexander was also seen on Wednesday.
> 
> The True Blood actor was seen dining al fresco as well, only he was at trendy deli Joan's On Third in West Hollywood.
> 
> The Big Little Lies star was talking to a male friend.
> 
> On Wednesday, Life & Style claimed that Theron and Skarsgard are trying to keep things 'private' but have reportedly been 'flirting on set' of their new film, political comedy Flarsky.
> 
> 'They're keeping it as private as they can, but it's hard to hide,' an insider revealed. 'They are both thrilled that this romance is back on.'
> 
> The power couple were first rumored to be dating back in 2012, but their short romance ended after 'just a few dates' with each going their separate ways.
> 
> 'The first time they laid eyes on each other all those years ago, there was an attraction,' the source said. 'They've stayed in touch since the first go-round,' the insider noted before adding that Skarsgard has met her adopted kids, Jackson, six, and August, two.
> 
> She has stayed single since her 2015 break up with Sean Penn,57, while Skarsgard and ex Alexa Chung, 34, split last summer.
> 
> 'Charlize is a woman who knows what she wants and just goes for it,' the insider said. 'She did it with Alexander back then, and now she's done it again.'
> 
> Skarsgard and Theron are known to avoid the Hollywood scene and feel a bit like 'outsiders' in the industry.
> 
> 'They're both straight shooters,' the source said. 'Charlize cusses and has a wicked sense of humor, which he loves. 'Alexander is a serious guy, a deep thinker, and she loves that. He's well-read, loves the classics and is a movie buff just like her.'
> 
> As they take their time diving into their newfound relationship, Charlize is always making sure she makes the right moves.
> 
> 'Charlize is usually very skittish about becoming serious with anyone, but she is also an intense, take-no-prisoners woman,' the insider revealed. 'Needless to say, she takes everything she does seriously.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Snow-White-Huntsman-star-Kristen-Stewart.html



Joan's! We haven't had a Joan's sighting in years. And we used to get them practically daily there for a while, all those years ago.



VEGASTAR said:


> Mystery hair colour solved
> It is blonde....
> 
> *Does anyone recognize the guy he is with?*



No, but overanalyzing the photos it looks like he's holding a pen, so perhaps an interview?


----------



## VEGASTAR

He looks really good. More musclular than he did in Greece with the orange top.

I had missed seeing his face nicely shaved. Thanks to BLL lol 

And nice black convertible. He has great taste when it comes to cars...

I think this might be a work meeting. There is a pen, paper and taking notes involved. But who knows!


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y15289952266987


What kind of tennis shoes is he wearing?


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> More/HQs from Wednesday's at *Joan's on Third* (June 13, 2018, California):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y15289952266987


Buckeye is right, his hair does look shorter. It also looks blondish.
He looks good, muscles are showing!
Yes, this meeting could be an interview (with pen and paper) or something work-related.


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> What kind of tennis shoes is he wearing?



Do you remember when he was in London shooting TLDG and one weekend he went to Paris to meet up with Alexa? Before that weekend he was usually wearing his black Adidas with the while soles. After he came back to London and they were pictured at the train station, he started wearing this white canvas. His later pictures in London has these white ones. He was also seen wearing these in the pap pictures from Greece when he was walking with friends and carrying his friends kid on his shoulders.

I believe he got these during that weekend he was in Paris. It is a famous French brand of tennis shoes called "*Spring Court"*. The one Alex is wearing is very easy to spot by the distinctive little holes on the side soles. This is the only brand that has them with this shape and size. Their signature name & logo and the French flag mark can be seen on the tongue of the canvas both on the Alex pictures above and the pictures from the brands web page.






Source:
https://www.springcourt.com/en/adult/2419-b2s-1001-2.html


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Do you remember when he was in London shooting TLDG and one weekend he went to Paris to meet up with Alexa? Before that weekend he was usually wearing his black Adidas with the while soles. After he came back to London and they were pictured at the train station, he started wearing this white canvas. His later pictures in London has these white ones. He was also seen wearing these in the pap pictures from Greece when he was walking with friends and carrying his friends kid on his shoulders.
> 
> I believe he got these during that weekend he was in Paris. It is a famous French brand of tennis shoes called "*Spring Court"*. The one Alex is wearing is very easy to spot by the distinctive little holes on the side soles. This is the only brand that has them with this shape and size. Their signature name & logo and the French flag mark can be seen on the tongue of the canvas both on the Alex pictures above and the pictures from the brands web page.
> 
> View attachment 4099780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099781
> 
> Source:
> https://www.springcourt.com/en/adult/2419-b2s-1001-2.html



Thanks!!!! I couldn’t tell what brand they were. I don’t think I like them , they’re a little to feminine for me!!!


----------



## Santress

New pic! From Zimbio via ASN:

Alex and Luis Barajas at Flaunt's private screening of Eva Dolezalova's "*Carte Blanche*" at the Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel (June 14, 2018, Hollywood, California).






Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+Private+Screening+Eva+Dolezalova/6_G15G1m9lJ


----------



## MooCowmoo

He's looking very ginger in that pic! [emoji7]


----------



## VEGASTAR

That woman sitting behind him in the red dress with the deep cleavage is Camille; his co star from the Tumi commercial. 2 of his close friends were there at the party too and there are live storys on IG about our gorgeous boy being very goofy funny from that night on his friends IG. I have said many times before I don't know how to download & share IG stories. So I hope someone here picks up on these storys soon... and shares... The pics are lovely  And I really wish someone here would explain how you all do this so i can share it in future.


----------



## VEGASTAR

All right no need to share. One fan account had just picled it up and posted them.... all the others will follow now i guess...


----------



## Santress

Are these the ones, Vega?





Video:

http://sendvid.com/183mpw8d

Source: * Rush Zimmerman*'s insta story from today (June 15, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/rushzimmerman/


----------



## VEGASTAR

Yes Santress. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> He's looking very ginger in that pic! [emoji7]



Now he's looking less blonde or brown and more a brassy ginger brown. Hopefully once he's done with BLL he can just leave it alone for awhile.



Santress said:


> Are these the ones, Vega?
> 
> View attachment 4101047
> View attachment 4101048
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/183mpw8d
> 
> Source: * Rush Zimmerman*'s insta story from today (June 15, 2018)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/rushzimmerman/



He's such a goofball.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I really love the top kung-fu picture with the bathroom sign behind. How much more fun can it get to be walking to the bathroom lol.... he really is so goofy. I can't imagine how much fun they are having hanging out with him.


----------



## betheunicorn

So which is it? "Silly", or "conspiracy theory"? Kind of a self-neutralizing argument.
Lies will always be lies. But, I don't think that you have to be a conspiracy theorist to speculate who benefits the most out of a lie. It's not that most people wake up and say, "I wonder what Nicole Kidman is doing right now". They have to pay attention to Nicole somehow. Most people have their realities to deal with, they don't bother with any "Nicole", unless something rigs their attention to her. A star-studded feud can easily do that. Either a Reese, or a Meryl one. One that also simulates a potential plot.
Still, I enjoy that, if they go through the game of statements, "they" being either the random tabloid, or specifically BLL2 production, they absolutely miss out on audience respect. If you're a tabloid, respect is not what you're after, so who cares, to begin with. But if you're a series production company, that's a different story. I don't know how they promoted the series the first time around, but now I do wonder.

If I recall correctly, Meryl had had being-used-by-pr complaints before, back in the days of collaborating with Julia Roberts. So I guess the "feud" is the current pr norm. But you have to admit, if that's true, they must def. think they're talking to "silly" people. Underestimating both, actors and audience.

Btw, I miss being silly.

Goofball! Word! 

This is the vibe I'm always having with Alex: When he wants to, he can make you feel like you're back in fourth grade again and the sun is shining on you during school break. True gift. 

Ginger is how you bridge brown and blond, I guess.
The buff is getting me curious.


----------



## AnBuW

Party boy is back or wait ... was he ever gone?  No, really, Alex can be both: serious and professional, but then goofy and silly. Many people here say being 40+ he should be more mature. Well, I think as long as there's a balance ... both his personalities  are OK! Last week we had some cool photos of Alex, working, looking good, being fit. So as much as I hate an idea of him getting drunk with people who are still in their 20's (he could have been a father for some of them <of topic - I met a guy here in Berlin this week, he's 38 and about to become ... a grandpa :O yep, he had a son age 18 and now his son is 20 and having a baby, so ... omg>) but as long as it happens occasionally, after a hard week,  as a break from work etc and it's not his normal lifestyle I think it's fine. Living with Alexa Chung (btw she has to be pissed to see the pics), being in a relationship with her something like that would probably happen on daily basis, like it's normal, obvious, simply cool life, no worries, let's get drunk, act crazy and take a lot of IG pics (this is my personal opinion)....


----------



## loujono

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Depends on the lighting, but it looks more like the light brown/dark blond that he had for BLL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from IndieWire via HBO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from VF via HBO)


good lord he looked amazing as Perry


----------



## quietlyobvious

gneerowblack said:


> So...does everyone here still believe Alexander is heterosexual? I’m just doing a hand count before I go back to my cave.


I think he’s mainly straight but can swing from time to time. Who cares?


----------



## StarrLady

On Nicole Kidman’s instagram, she indicates that filming BLL in Monterey is over as she says goodbye to Monterey.  It does not mean that filming BLL is over since they filmed a lot of season 1 in Los Angeles too, right? I think it may only mean that Monterey filming is complete.


----------



## Kitkath70

He seems to be staying in LA if his fancy car is any indication.  They’re probably doing some studio scenes now.  Maybe we’ll get lucky and he’ll be around a few  weeks and we’ll get more pap shots.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> On Nicole Kidman’s instagram, she indicates that filming BLL in Monterey is over as she says goodbye to Monterey.  It does not mean that filming BLL is over since they filmed a lot of season 1 in Los Angeles too, right? I think it may only mean that Monterey filming is complete.



I am also interpreting this to mean only that they've finished filming in the Monterey area, not that they're done filming. IIRC they're scheduled to film to the end of June, beginning of July. So if that's true they've just moved filming back to LA. Whether Alex is still there or not I have no idea.
I do know that even if he's working tomorrow his mind will probably be on Sweden's first World Cup match, vs. South Korea.

His TB co-star Denis O'Hare has joined BLL:
Veteran actor Denis O’Hare _(This is Us_) is set for a recurring role in the second season of HBO’s Emmy-winning limited series _Big Little Lies._
O’Hare will play Ira Farber, a new character.
https://deadline.com/2018/06/big-little-lies-denis-ohare-recur-season-2-hbo-series-1202411550/


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> He seems to be staying in LA if his fancy car is any indication.  They’re probably doing some studio scenes now.  Maybe we’ll get lucky and he’ll be around a few  weeks and we’ll get more pap shots.


 What kind of car was he driving??


----------



## Santress

New HQs of Alex at *LAX* (June 18, 2018):




























 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008F15293804239684


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008F15293804239684


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New HQs of Alex at *LAX* (June 18, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* Tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008F15293804239684



I like the top ones, where he's biting his lip. 

And Dada is posting from Paris, and showing Louis Vuitton bags on Instastory, so I'm presuming this means we should be seeing Alex at the LV show today.


----------



## Santress

^Yep, he's there. 

From instagram via ASN:

Alex at the Louis Vuitton Men's 2019 Spring-Summer Collection show during Paris Fashion Week (June 21, 2018, France):




Source: *CaféMagazine* (Café.se)’s June 21 insta story

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/763579d1dacf051cfbb5060dfdd29e70/5B2DE822/t51.12442-15/e35/33941069_179719962704686_1349514329682083840_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTgwNjYxODgzODgzOTkwMzE3OA==.2

https://www.instagram.com/cafemagazine/

Another pic:



“Alexander Skarsgard #alexander skarsgard #true blood #big little lies.”

-*stevenconnorlau* instagram


----------



## Santress

“#alexander skarsgard #louis vuitton #paris fashion week #lv #fashion blogger.”



-*cbasili* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!!  He looks great


----------



## Santress

^yw! Is it just me or did the fonts suddenly become a lot larger over the past week?

The two “Rans” meet! #LiuHaoran #JingBoran #LVMenSS19
	
 #刘昊然 #井柏然








(And in the middle is Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard)


----------



## Santress

HQs from today:































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002X15295991737376






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008J15295996331191


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from yesterday in Paris (June 20, 2018):




Source:  *pawpauuu* (the lady in the photo)

via

http://babyboybilly.tumblr.com

https://www.instagram.com/billskarsfuck/
(her cousin on tumblr & instagram who shared a copy of the pic with The Library)


----------



## Santress

Videos:

Our two favorite guys :



*Alexander Skarsgard, Chadwick Boseman, Vincent Cassel and more at Louis Vuitton Menswear SS 2019:*

**


**

**


----------



## Santress

An update on Alex and Charlize from Lainey:

*Alex is not with Charlize*
There were rumours earlier this month that Charlize Theron and Alexander Skarsgard are dating. Can’t remember which US tabloid  tried to make it happen. In Touch, US Weekly, Star, Life & Style, OK! - one of those, take your pick. It wasn’t worth mentioning. And now here’s Alex in Paris with an unidentified blonde woman and some other friends having dinner the other night. They seem like they enjoy being around each other but my Photo Assumption isn’t pinging anything more, at least not from these shots. 

That said, according to the photographer, the two went back to the hotel together afterwards. So either she was borrowing a book...or Alex has a new girlfriend. 

Alex’s last relationship was with Alexa Chung. They broke up last summer but were seen together again, looking like they were dating, back in March. They also were both at the Met Gala in May. Evidently the reunion was brief. You know who would be great with  Alex? Olivia Munn. Probably not possible considering he’s friends with Joel Kinnaman but Joel’s moved on, married now. Can’t it work?






























http://www.laineygossip.com/alexand...n-not-charlize-theron/50203?celebrityId=20775


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^yw! Is it just me or did the fonts suddenly become a lot larger over the past week?
> 
> The two “Rans” meet! #LiuHaoran #JingBoran #LVMenSS19
> 
> #刘昊然 #井柏然
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And in the middle is Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard)




Do you mean the font size when we post normally, or when we're copying and pasting? I am not noticing anything with original comments, but sometimes the c/p content can be a very large font. Which I used to adjust if it happened to me, but now my eyes appreciate the larger font 



Santress said:


> An update on Alex and Charlize from Lainey:
> 
> *Alex is not with Charlize*
> There were rumours earlier this month that Charlize Theron and Alexander Skarsgard are dating. Can’t remember which US tabloid  tried to make it happen. In Touch, US Weekly, Star, Life & Style, OK! - one of those, take your pick. It wasn’t worth mentioning. And now here’s Alex in Paris with an unidentified blonde woman and some other friends having dinner the other night. They seem like they enjoy being around each other but my Photo Assumption isn’t pinging anything more, at least not from these shots.
> 
> That said, according to the photographer, the two went back to the hotel together afterwards. So either she was borrowing a book...or Alex has a new girlfriend.
> 
> Alex’s last relationship was with Alexa Chung. They broke up last summer but were seen together again, looking like they were dating, back in March. They also were both at the Met Gala in May. Evidently the reunion was brief. You know who would be great with  Alex? Olivia Munn. Probably not possible considering he’s friends with Joel Kinnaman but Joel’s moved on, married now. Can’t it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/alexand...n-not-charlize-theron/50203?celebrityId=20775



"but my Photo Assumption isn’t pinging anything more, at least not from these shots. 
That said, according to the photographer, the two went back to the hotel together afterwards. So either she was borrowing a book...or Alex has a new girlfriend."

So if they went back to the hotel together wouldn't the photographer have those as well, or is he still trying to sell them? But while I don't trust Lainey's photo assumption (remember Comic-Con 2011) I do agree with her, it doesn't look like anything is going here. And he's not even hugging her with both arms.


 "You know who would be great with  Alex? Olivia Munn" 
What?! No! I don't hate OM, but no.


----------



## Santress

^I mean the overall font size, whether I'm logged in or logged out, when I'm reading the board. It suddenly got super large over the past week. I think it's related to this site because all of the other web pages I read are displaying in a normal-sized font. I don't mind a larger font either but this is huge. 

More from *Getty*:










Source:  *Getty.com*


----------



## Santress

b & w version:


https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTgwNjY1ODAwNDI1MTUzNzY5Nw==.2

Video of Alex trying to watch the game :-P

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...939_2022419001352895_558078120477851648_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/zjfe4oge

Source:  *daniellindstrom* insta stories (June 21, 2018)


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Videos:
> 
> Our two favorite guys :
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard, Chadwick Boseman, Vincent Cassel and more at Louis Vuitton Menswear SS 2019:*
> 
> **




Chadwick! At least they didn't seat Alex next to Rita Ora.



Santress said:


> ^I mean the overall font size, whether I'm logged in or logged out, when I'm reading the board. It suddenly got super large over the past week. I think it's related to this site because all of the other web pages I read are displaying in a normal-sized font. I don't mind a larger font either but this is huge.
> 
> More from *Getty*:
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty.com*




No, still not getting the super-sized font, even when I went to another browser where I'm not logged in. Guess your eyes are the lucky ones! 



VEGASTAR said:


>




From the second IG:
Who wore the bird-themed shirt better, Kanye or Alex (in his YetiSkars phase):
https://www.instagram.com/p/BkTGWtLj5Wb/?taken-by=iconeproduction









(from TBOnline)


----------



## VEGASTAR

.[/QUOTE]


BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, still not getting the super-sized font, even when I went to another browser where I'm not logged in. Guess your eyes are the lucky ones!
> 
> 
> 
> From the second IG:
> Who wore the bird-themed shirt better, Kanye or Alex (in his YetiSkars phase):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from TBOnline)




Hahaha 
Good question... Although I think Alex looks good whatever he wears, Kanye was definately rocking that bird jumper today. I actually like what Kanye is wearing more than the t-shirt Alex has on in your picture.


----------



## VEGASTAR

http://www.justjared.com/2018/06/21/alexander-skarsgard-steps-out-with-mystery-blonde-in-paris/

There are over 60 pics of Alex and this mystery woman with Dada accompanying them in the Just Jared article. It reminded me of the days when he was dating Kate (in the begining) and Dada was often with them. From the pictures it looks like he is on a first date of some sort with her. Their body language says it all.







It looks like they met recently and are just getting to know each other perhaps? After looking at the 60 pics and noticing the flirting body language of the arm touching etc. I think this is more than friendship intended. They seem to be in the friend zone but contrary to the Toby Garn story, I think this time there might be second date in future. This is just my speculation from the pictures. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.
More HQs from June 19, 2018 in Paris:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002T15296329783238


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002T15296329783238


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010I15296329804310


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010I15296329804310


----------



## Santress

A few more from today (June 21, 2018):

















Chadwick Boseman & Alexander Skarsgard Are Studs Behind Shades at Louis Vuitton Show!

Chadwick Boseman and Alexander Skarsgard pose for photos while attending the Louis Vuitton fashion show held during Paris Fashion Week Menswear Spring/Summer 2019 on Thursday (June 21) in Paris, France.

Both of the handsome actors snapped pics behind their shades while posing for photographers.

Alex was spotted in town earlier in the week while dining with a mystery woman.

“Thank you for an incredible show and experience #VirgilAbloh! #LVMenSS19,” Chadwick wrote on his Instagram account. The show debuted designer Virgil Abloh‘s first collection as the new creative director of the fashion house.

http://www.justjared.com/2018/06/21...re-studs-behind-shades-at-louis-vuitton-show/

today i met the #actor #alexanderskarsgard at #LouisVuitton #private #party in #paris #sallewagram #picture #alexanderskarsgard  and me @ #jeffderichemont























Another fan photo (from yesterday?) (June 20, 2018):






StarStruck by Alexander Skarsgard ⚡️

#alexanderskarsgard #omg #tarzan #movie #starstruck #paris #summerholiday #lifewelltravelled #goodtimes


----------



## Kitkath70

Friend or new GF?  Either way she’s naturally pretty and looks great with him. 
Is it just me, or is he looking hotter than normal lately? Very tailored and really muscular. Rested too. 

Just NO on the Olivia Munn comment from Lainey.  Lainey never gets it right.  I wonder if she ever figured out that the “beautiful girl” with Alex at Comic con years ago was Alicia Vikander.


----------



## jooa

^^ Maybe Dada plays a role of 'Cupid' and he's matchmaker for his friends. It looks a little bit like this what is happening in these pictures


----------



## Santress

...and a few more from June 21, 2018 in Paris:











Source:  *PurePeople.com*

http://www.purepeople.com/media/alexander-skarsgard-arrivees-au-defile_m4135762













https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/fashion/louis-vuitton-celebrities-16782


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> Friend or new GF?  Either way she’s naturally pretty and looks great with him.
> Is it just me, or is he looking hotter than normal lately? Very tailored and really muscular. Rested too.
> *Just NO on the Olivia Munn comment from Lainey.  Lainey never gets it right.  I wonder if she ever figured out that the “beautiful girl” with Alex at Comic con years ago was Alicia Vikander.*



That whole 'I have a girl crush on Alicia, but she's totally with Alex, but I'm not sure who she is despite being told repeatedly' was both funny and something that should have clued me in to what Lainey's actually like.



jooa said:


> ^^ Maybe Dada plays a role of 'Cupid' and he's matchmaker for his friends. It looks a little bit like this what is happening in these pictures



This is possible. I guess we'll find out if it turns into something more.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Espe

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies.
> More HQs from June 19, 2018 in Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002T15296329783238


Is that just me or does she have a ring on her finger? Like she’s engaged or married


----------



## wonderlick

What is the endless and weird obsession with Kate Bosworth on this forum?  She is mention here more than anywhere else on the net.  He dated her a little while moving into 10 years ago and has been married for years.  It is not like they were some Liz and Dick love/hate saga.  They seem cool with each other like with his other exes.

Is this agenda driven, "the check cleared" Lainey who is still trying to make Taylor Kitsch happen?  Anyone buying what she tries to sell is as gullible as believing and repeating what that little malicious poster wrote about Alex's company losing 1.5 million when that was actually the money used from a 3 million dollar investment fund to actually start the company and get it off the ground.  Businesses that are in trouble don't expand to bigger and better office spaces or expand to new markets.  You do the opposite.  Nor is some one with two beauty contracts and still getting fashion magazines shoots and written about on their SM and websites, front row at shows like Gucci, Prada and Dior, not to mention custom made gifts from them being "ghosted" by the industry.  But facts don't help the narrative that Alex and Alexa are both terrible people and losers.

I will refrain from writing a fanfic about what someone is feeling about another person and a relationship off a photo.  I think enough people gave embarrassed themselves on that front in the past.


----------



## Kitkath70

jooa said:


> ^^ Maybe Dada plays a role of 'Cupid' and he's matchmaker for his friends. It looks a little bit like this what is happening in these pictures



Dada the ultimate wingman.  You never leave your wingman


----------



## Kendalia

Just call me suspicious.  I think the blond woman is very attractive and looks good with Alex but there is touching,  hugging, and a friendliness that you don't usually see with Alex and a woman he is dating.  It also seems convenient that Dada steps out of many of the pics so it's just Alex and the woman.  I am surprised about the dinner pics.  Seeing pap shots of Alex dining is unusual.

It is nice to see him out and about and he looks great in the suit.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *Louis Vuitton Menswear Spring/Summer 2019* show (June 21, 2018, Paris) :


















 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005G15296851142980


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007T1529688038812


----------



## VEGASTAR

On second thoughts, I now think they are all friends. There is probably nothing more to it.

When looking at pictures, we see what we want to see. I guess when I see him smiling, laughing, looking like he is having fun with a beautiful tall blonde woman who seems nice, my subconsious wanted there to be more. She also had the pony tail, wasn't too dressy and looked like she wasn't wearing much make-up. All the things Alex says he looks for in a woman.

But looking at the photos again and in light of some new information I now think the arm touching was more friendly effection then flirtation. 

He is such a lovely man. I just hope he is happy and finds what he is looking for.


----------



## Julia_W

^^ Can you share your new information?


----------



## wonderlick

I'll just say that you don't give a a big goodbye hug to someone you are going to meet upstairs for some fun and games in a few minutes.  Makes absolutely no sense.  But that doesn't get clicks.

I am surprised by how much I actually liked the fashion show because LV has been letting the women's side down the last three years except for handbags and sunglasses.  The monstrosities they put on Jennifer Connelly are downright criminal.  But with that huge paycheck you get over it.


----------



## StarrLady

I’m in Las Vegas and I passed the TUMI store in my hotel. And of course, I saw Alexander and his video! He looks so great.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> I’m in Las Vegas and I passed the TUMI store in my hotel. And of course, I saw Alexander and his video! He looks so great.


The one at caesars???


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> The one at caesars???


At the Venetian. I will be going to the one at Caesar’s too.


----------



## Santress

A few more from Paris (June 21, 2018, France):

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001F15297101573036


----------



## betheunicorn

Next time I'll be truly interested in fashion is when I see a creative director with some environmental consciousness and concept innovation. Otherwise, it's all been done before. Why bother?
It's hilarious how most of them are trying to reintepret an older trend and repromote it as new, by, say, making it satin, charging a fortune for an old product. The most profit with the least work. And then they wonder why buyers aren't interested.
The parts of LV I saw were so and so. There seemed to be some structure through it, not just clashing or going pretentiously weird. I really liked the rainbow concept setting.
There are a few, though, who are trying to make a change, environmentally and conceptually speaking, like Stella McCartney, but the road ahead in the specific field is full of ego, vanity, impression and profit priorities. Pretty much the same as in other design-driven industries. I also like AltewaiSaome.

He looked really really good again. Not sure many paid attention to the models with Alex at the front row...
It's good to see him loosen up.


----------



## Santress

A few more HQs from the wedding of *Louise Gottlieb* and *Gustav Thott* (June 2, 2018, Hölö, Sweden):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004B15298731636337


----------



## StarrLady

I went to the forum shops at Caesar’s Palace and saw the TUMI store. On each side of the entrance, are big posters of Alex from the TUMI ad. It was great to see Mr. Handsome, I took pictures.


----------



## Santress

New/old pics of Alex out and about with Dada in Prague while he was filming *The Little Drummer Girl *(May 15, 2018, Czech Republic):





























































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008C1529983694228


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New/old pics of Alex out and about with Dada in Prague while he was filming *The Little Drummer Girl *(May 15, 2018, Czech Republic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008C1529983694228



He looks really good in the flip-flop tourist photos with Dada. Except for the flip-flops 
The banana-eating ones on set are amusing me. And this Gadi outfit is much better than the one they had him in Greece, orange and eggplant aren't his colors!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

LV has two new pics of Alex:


https://twitter.com/LouisVuitton


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looks really good in the flip-flop tourist photos with Dada. Except for the flip-flops
> The banana-eating ones on set are amusing me. And this Gadi outfit is much better than the one they had him in Greece, orange and eggplant aren't his colors!


I like the flip flops, they give him a summery look...lol
I agree about this Gadi outfit, and he is certainly going to look colourful on this show.


----------



## StarrLady

At the Las Vegas airport, in the duty-free shop, there’s a TUMI section. The 2 big posters of Alex are there. So, if any of you are in an airport, you should check out the duty-free shops for TUMI and Alex.


----------



## Santress

From twitter tonight (June 28, 2018), a pic and video of Alex at *LAX*:

28 days, Alexander Skarsgård was caught at the Los Angeles International Airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



# Alexander Skarsgård  # AlexanderSkarsgard








X17onlineVideo
Published on Jun 28, 2018

*Towering Tarzan Star Alexander Skarsgard Jets Out Of LA*
Thursday, June 28, 2018:  Alexander Skarsgard was dressed down, in gray work pants and a black t-shirt, attempting and failing to keep a low profile at LAX.  The Swedish movie star accessorized with shades, even inside, and managed his own luggage, traveling with an assistant.



via

Towering Tarzan Star Alexander Skarsgard Jets Out Of LA).



More/HQs:




































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004V15302379433127


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> From twitter tonight (June 28, 2018), a pic and video of Alex at *LAX*:
> 
> 28 days, Alexander Skarsgård was caught at the Los Angeles International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # Alexander Skarsgård  # AlexanderSkarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X17onlineVideo
> Published on Jun 28, 2018
> 
> *Towering Tarzan Star Alexander Skarsgard Jets Out Of LA*
> Thursday, June 28, 2018:  Alexander Skarsgard was dressed down, in gray work pants and a black t-shirt, attempting and failing to keep a low profile at LAX.  The Swedish movie star accessorized with shades, even inside, and managed his own luggage, traveling with an assistant.
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> Towering Tarzan Star Alexander Skarsgard Jets Out Of LA).




So LA to Paris to home for a couple of days, back to LA and now back home? His travel schedule is exhausting. But, he looks good.


----------



## StarrLady

So, he was back in LA. I wonder if he was filming some more BLL or doing other work-related stuff or both?

The video seems to suggest that he was travelling with an assistant. Does the presence of an assistant mean that this trip is work-related?

He looks very good, his hair has grown in nicely.


----------



## jooa

^^ I think this woman is rather from the service at the airport for VIP passengers than his assistant.


----------



## StarrLady

^^Thank you. That makes sense.


----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


> ^^ I think this woman is rather from the service at the airport for VIP passengers than his assistant.



I agree


----------



## Santress

More HQs from *LAX* (June 28, 2018):









































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001D15302915432914


----------



## Santress

O.k., who hired the stripper? :-P
aka New video of Alex saying hello from Berlin! ❤️




Translation of what he's saying:
"Yes...Hello Veronica!
Um...I'm a bit confused because I was booked as a stripper...
...Bachelorette Party...but your friends gave me the wrong address...
So, I'm in Berlin now...that's unfortunate, but I hope you have a nice evening!"

Source:  *vevveshippa* instagram

*shared on June 30, 2018

Thank you, a_sussan, for the translation!

Alternative link (the original is no longer loading on instagram ):


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> O.k., who hired the stripper? :-P
> aka New video of Alex saying hello from Berlin! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation of what he's saying:
> "Yes...Hello Veronica!
> Um...I'm a bit confused because I was booked as a stripper...
> ...Bachelorette Party...but your friends gave me the wrong address...
> So, I'm in Berlin now...that's unfortunate, but I hope you have a nice evening!"
> 
> Source:  *vevveshippa* instagram
> 
> *shared on June 30, 2018
> 
> Thank you, a_sussan, for the translation!
> 
> Alternative link (the original is no longer loading on instagram ):




I do love hearing him speak Swedish.
So he is in Berlin. He flew out of LAX on Lufthansa, but that doesn't really mean anything. But then yesterday Dada posted from Berlin. Not that Dada has to travel where Alex goes, but in this case...
Also, he's still clean shaven, which is strange for me, since it seems he's usually clean shaven for work-related reasons.
ETA: the woman made her account private, so that's why it won't play. I wonder if she tagged him in the post and then freaked out when it started getting noticed, this seems a common occurrence.


----------



## Julia_W

Wasn’t it a Veronica that he made the video for with her Dad telling her good luck at the university and to study occasionally?  I can’t remember if it was last summer or the year before.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Wasn’t it a Veronica that he made the video for with her Dad telling her good luck at the university and to study occasionally?  I can’t remember if it was last summer or the year before.



This is exactly what I thought when I first watched the video. So I checked it and he says "Cassandra" in the other one


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I first watched the video. So I checked it and he says "Cassandra" in the other one


^^ Thanks!  I couldn’t locate it to check.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I do love hearing him speak Swedish.
> So he is in Berlin. He flew out of LAX on Lufthansa, but that doesn't really mean anything. But then yesterday Dada posted from Berlin. Not that Dada has to travel where Alex goes, but in this case...
> Also, he's still clean shaven, which is strange for me, since it seems he's usually clean shaven for work-related reasons.
> ETA: the woman made her account private, so that's why it won't play. I wonder if she tagged him in the post and then freaked out when it started getting noticed, this seems a common occurrence.


Smart of you to notice that he’s still clean-shaven, that could mean that he’s in Berlin for work-related reasons. 
He was also clean-shaven when he left LA, making me wonder if he was filming BLL since Perry was clean-shaven.
I wonder why he is still clean-shaven. He looks great!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More HQs from *LAX* (June 28, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001D15302915432914



The top pick, the man on the left looks like my late uncle. 



VEGASTAR said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I first watched the video. So I checked it and he says "Cassandra" in the other one





Julia_W said:


> ^^ Thanks!  I couldn’t locate it to check.



Definitely Cassandra, and here's the repost, just because I like listening to him. 





StarrLady said:


> Smart of you to notice that he’s still clean-shaven, that could mean that he’s in Berlin for work-related reasons.
> He was also clean-shaven when he left LA, making me wonder if he was filming BLL since Perry was clean-shaven.
> I wonder why he is still clean-shaven. He looks great!



I'd like to think that he's clean shaven for work-related reasons, but who knows. Maybe he felt like switching up his routine  He may just be visiting, he's mentioned how much he enjoyed being there when he was filming Mute.


----------



## betheunicorn

Julia_W said:


> Wasn’t it a Veronica that he made the video for with her Dad telling her good luck at the university and to study occasionally?  I can’t remember if it was last summer or the year before.


Well, what can I say, if clothes got to go, then they got to go!
To me, Veronica looks like the girl from the gym vid. 

It’s fashion week in Berlin, so maybe another fashion show? Hence the shave?

Or, it may be a football-related visit - the "Fanmeile Berlin" is Germany's largest public viewing venue during the World Cup 2018 at Brandenburg Gate, though, if Sweden stands a chance (am a total imbecile at football), which seems that they do, guess he’d rather be home to cheer with Swedes?

Or, yes, work, work, work.

Love his high spirits!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The woman from the gym vid from last summer is Christina Nilsson, not Cassandra, and they don't really look alike:


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The woman from the gym vid from last summer is Christina Nilsson, not Cassandra, and they don't really look alike:



 She’s a swedish opera singer


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex, and Dada, is in St. Petersburg for tomorrow's World Cup match:


----------



## VampFan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex, and Dada, is in St. Petersburg for tomorrow's World Cup match:




Go Sweden! Thought he might go home to see the game, but this is even better. Hope his presence brings the team luck. [emoji1236][emoji1236][emoji1236][emoji460]️


----------



## betheunicorn

I saw Veronica's insta profile following the tag on his latest vid in @Santress 's post. I didn't say that Cassandra looks like Christina. I said that Veronica looks like Christina, I was talking about Veronica, not Cassandra, but, after a better look, yes, she does not look that much like Christina, either than her colors and her build. Guess I had mental images because Veronica is a gym fan as well.
Can anyone make out what are they chanting?
He's so funny...


----------



## betheunicorn




----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex, and Dada, is in St. Petersburg for tomorrow's World Cup match:



Thanks for posting this.

This is one of the reasons I really like Alex: “The Swedes have invaded St Petersburg and are going LOCO tonight”....LOL...I really like his sense of humour.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I have asked here several times before about how you guys download vids and pics from ig storys and live ig storys (not normal posts). No one ever answered me.

There are tons of Alex videos and pics of him on many IG storys right now from the game. And the game is live right now and continuing. I hope the people who know how to download it but wont share how they do it, will at least post their recordings here!!!


----------



## Santress

^I don't know what methods other people use but I just go to their instagram account and click the circle around their user name.

From the *Sweden vs. Switzerland* World Cup game (July 3, 2018, Saint Petersburg, Russia) today:



Videos from adriankempe's insta stories:

http://sendvid.com/soito8h2

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...453_165152367683091_7796513432222137837_n.mp4


http://sendvid.com/l3ks8fgv

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra....mp4?efg=eyJ1cmxnZW4iOiJ1cmxnZW5fZnJvbV9pZyJ9

From mrlubwama's insta stories:







https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/2ff1169f307888a5c93770c37fcb24b2/5B3D81F9/t51.12442-15/e35/35616829_297730927652569_7894100180096516096_n.jpg?efg=eyJ1cmxnZW4iOiJ1cmxnZW5fZnJvbV9pZyJ9&se=8&ig_cache_key=MTgxNTE5ODY3MjIwNjMxNjY1NQ==.2

Video:

http://sendvid.com/cuxn7wu9

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...01_1993288494315326_1426595945172468920_n.mp4






“We drive!“

-*mariokempe20* instagram


----------



## VEGASTAR

^ When I click the circle the video plays but that is all. How do you get from there to posting the "sendvid" link. ?? It doesnt give me any save options or anything

The links you are adding of the pictures that are also from ig stories are also what i cannot download. Instagram is not giving me a save pic option. How are you able to do this? Are you using another program?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Congratulations to Sweden. How happy is he right now  There will be a lot celebrations to come I think and Dada is already looking drunk and hi.... lol )))


----------



## VEGASTAR

@Santress Apart from IG storys, If you are also able to share by 'send vid' of 'was live storys' can you share michaelkallback live story. Not the normal ig story but the live one. It is a long video and in several parts but a good funny one with the whole group and Alex ofcourse.

Also several people have filmed him who are not one of his friends that he is with but are sitting bellow them have filmed him and someone even filmed him during intermission inside. I so these looking at # the location, stadium name and # the game... i cant remember which was where but there were so many of them; all ig storys. They were really good too. So many have been added on since that i cant even find them again. If only i knew how to download them at the time.  If you see any of these, it would be great to see them again here.

Thanks...


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> Congratulations to Sweden. How happy is he right now  There will be a lot celebrations to come I think and Dada is already looking drunk and hi.... lol )))


Alex is also with his friend Johan and brother Sam.
I am sure they are all celebrating Sweden’s win!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> @Santress Apart from IG storys, If you are also able to share by 'send vid' of 'was live storys' can you share michaelkallback live story. Not the normal ig story but the live one. It is a long video and in several parts but a good funny one with the whole group and Alex ofcourse.
> 
> Also several people have filmed him who are not one of his friends that he is with but are sitting bellow them have filmed him and someone even filmed him during intermission inside. I so these looking at # the location, stadium name and # the game... i cant remember which was where but there were so many of them; all ig storys. They were really good too. So many have been added on since that i cant even find them again. If only i knew how to download them at the time.  If you see any of these, it would be great to see them again here.
> 
> Thanks...


 Someone download some of those IG stories!! I can’t find them the ones during intermission would be great


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> Alex is also with his friend Johan and brother Sam.
> I am sure they are all celebrating Sweden’s win!


I know I so them. The celebrations will be big tonight. There is plenty of videos of Sam, Johan (Jaowan) Dada, Michael and the others. You can see the gang in the picture Santress already posted above. They were sitting together.
But some of his other friends from Sweden are there too but they weren't sitting together at the stadium. 

Even I am celebrating Sweden's win and I am not even Swedish lol  This is what happens when you are a fan of Alex I guess 

I hope they share their happy celebration times on their IG so we get to see how happy Alex is


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Someone download some of those IG stories!! I can’t find them the ones during intermission would be great



Yes.. and someone please share michaelkallback "was live story". All 4 parts please. I especially want to see Alex (filmed from behind   ) as he walks down the stairs and into the building at the begining of the intermission  in part 3  before the video is gone.


----------



## wonderlick

I thought he hated social media and people were awful for putting him on it without written consent and invading his privacy according to a couple posters here.   

Anyway, great for Sweden and I would love to go to some of the games. Not surprised he is there.  Let's be real, no one goes to Berlin for a fashion show ( or watch a game on television for that matter).  NY, Paris, Milan, London, maybe Tokyo...not Berlin.  Onward and upwards!


----------



## Santress

“I’m not sick, I’m only Swedish ⚽️ #world cup # fifa 2018 #mother russia #sverige # alexander skarsgård #true blood.”

-hegewp instagram



More fan vids, Thanks, a_sussan, for sending us these!

http://sendvid.com/7xj2ld7q

http://sendvid.com/ix7jk2iz

http://sendvid.com/e1aioggu

http://sendvid.com/3r6lswur

http://sendvid.com/m2tlj6va

Source:  *kristianacar* insta stories

This guy also has a video up on his acccount:



@vega, I don't use an app. I'm don't have my phone right now but I looked at michaelkallback's account and don't see his live insta story from the web. Are live insta stories viewable  on the web? I can' see one for his account. Maybe there is a delay?
My friend who uses an app. on her phone said she uses the story saver app from Play Store. Hope that helps!


----------



## VEGASTAR

@Santress  I have a samsung smartphone and i use the Instagram original app. I dont use computer/ web for instagram so i dont know if it is viewed there or not. But if you look at your ig app from your smartphone and you follow michael account on your ig, then when you open your home page, on the top you see all the ig storys of the people you follow in circles next to each other. On that list (not on the actual account page of michael), you will see 2 different circles for michael. They are both ig storys. The difference is that one if them has a "play" sign pucture on the bottom of the circle. This indicates that the person was "live". When you click on it, it stars to play and on top it says "was live 8 hrs ago" but it stays there for 24 hrs like the other normal ig storys. But i just tryed opening michaels ig page and it directly gives the ig story with the play sign and you can view the live stream video from there too. Its long so it is in 4 parts. Alex is in all of them. 
I hope this info helps....
Its so weird that i cant download anything while you can, but you cant view live streams while i can  i guess maybe this is all because of the device we are using?? I don't know!


----------



## VEGASTAR

@Santress  I just realized i can view the live stream directly from his page because thats what i viewed last. But you can change it. Maybe the normal story is poping up first for you. If this is the case, look at the bottom of the screen, there are two boxes. The one on the left says "story". The one on the right says "live". Click on live...


----------



## betheunicorn

It’s plain common sense and manners to ask for verbal permission to film, photograph or post someone anywhere. Esp. if he repeatedly cringes when he sees bad manners or self-promotion behind it. Trust is the word to look for. I guess you reach a point where trust in a World Cup match is bigger than other post instances. You need written consent from the parent, if you specifically post a clear picture of a child. Looong time ago. Pap photo talk.

If a critically acclaimed couture brand asks you to show up in Berlin, and you agree with it, you show up in Berlin. Or any Berlin (just remembered the term bourgeois again. As in small-scale-suburban thinking). So if you’re at it, there’s also sports tourism (many kinds of tourism). Btw, his show up at LV blew up their IG like meter. So much more than the actual runway.

@VEGASTAR have you googled it? I mean, specifically what you ask for on your phone model? Saved me many times.

@Santress thank you for the updates. Always diligent.
If you want to see IG stories on pc in other ways than through Instagram, there's a Chrome extension for that - if I understand your post correctly (recently I started questioning everything being communicated).

Christina Nilsson, the opera singer, is really talented. She was opera-fangirling for Sweden on IG.
My google tap says it’s been quite a while since Sweden reached that high in the World Cup. 

Due to my location, being one of the first ones up, happy 4th of July to what I think are most American posters.


----------



## betheunicorn

@VEGASTAR https://storiesig.com/, if you don't want to do it through app.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies! Happy 4th of July to everyone who celebrates!
More from yesterday's *World Cup* game in Russia (July 3, 2018, St. Petersburg).

Could he be back in Sweden already? Someone spotted him in Åkersberga today.






“We walked with Vera on Nevsky and there were no Swedes with flags. Chose for the most pretty, and he turned out to be Alexander Skarsgård. There are such miracles in a lot of a million city # piter 2018 # fifa 2018.”

-*flop75* instagram



Me and Skarsgård says Goodnight and jug on











Source:  *elya_lebedeva* July 3, 2018 insta story

https://www.instagram.com/elya_lebedeva/

https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...hosMjmWCeGEA9LDs42D7cYjPv5ptwwCxJbny34aYcpPzQ


----------



## wonderlick

betheunicorn said:


> It’s plain common sense and manners to ask for verbal permission to film, photograph or post someone anywhere. Esp. if he repeatedly cringes when he sees bad manners or self-promotion behind it. Trust is the word to look for. I guess you reach a point where trust in a World Cup match is bigger than other post instances. You need written consent from the parent, if you specifically post a clear picture of a child. Looong time ago. Pap photo talk.
> 
> If a critically acclaimed couture brand asks you to show up in Berlin, and you agree with it, you show up in Berlin. Or any Berlin (just remembered the term bourgeois again. As in small-scale-suburban thinking). So if you’re at it, there’s also sports tourism (many kinds of tourism). Btw, his show up at LV blew up their IG like meter. So much more than the actual runway.
> 
> @VEGASTAR have you googled it? I mean, specifically what you ask for on your phone model? Saved me many times.
> 
> @Santress thank you for the updates. Always diligent.
> If you want to see IG stories on pc in other ways than through Instagram, there's a Chrome extension for that - if I understand your post correctly (recently I started questioning everything being communicated).
> 
> Christina Nilsson, the opera singer, is really talented. She was opera-fangirling for Sweden on IG.
> My google tap says it’s been quite a while since Sweden reached that high in the World Cup.
> 
> Due to my location, being one of the first ones up, happy 4th of July to what I think are most American posters.


Per usual, you are doing the most in your stream of consciousness posts. I was making fun if how selective people are on this forum about SM like some one bugged his home.  Anyway, he is a big boy and public figure, he can take it.

Like I said, no one is going to a fashion show in Berlin because it is not on the level of a NY, Paris, Milan or even London.  Dior, Gucci, LV, and the other big dogs are not having big, creative displays like LV and Dior just had. Celebrities and top models are not dying to sit on the front row or walk the runway in Berlin.  It is like a fashion show in Mexico City or Miami.  Fine, but not top tier.  And if he has time off do you think he would sit up in a fashion show over seeing, in person with his family and friends, his home team advance in the world cup?  Please.

Happy 4th!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics and videos from yesterday, I'm so glad that Sweden won. And we got a Sam sighting!
Entirely possible that Alex is already back home, St. Petersburg is not that far away from Stockholm. Valter's back home too, he posted an Instastory from the airport, walking down the concourse that has Stellan's pic for the 'Welcome to My Hometown' gallery.  Strangely Stellan's the only Skarsgard in that gallery. You'd think with all the Skarsgards they'd have their own concourse for photos.
I wonder if he'll make to Samara for the quarterfinal match against England on Saturday.


----------



## StarrLady

Yes, thanks for all the pics and videos of Alex when he went to the World Cup game. I was rooting for Sweden and it was fun to see how excited Alex was when Sweden scored. He looks great in all the pics/videos, I particularly like that last fan pic of him (the one with the heart drawn). It was nice to see Sam there too.

I am willing to bet Alex is excited for Sweden’s upcoming game with England.

Happy 4th of July to our American friends (I am Canadian).


----------



## VEGASTAR

@betheunicorn thank you for the link. It seems to work for normal ig storys at least. Unfortunately it doesn't see live stream. And yes you are right that I don't like extra apps for this and don't/won't use them. They ask for your user name and password of your ig account. I'm not going to give that to third partys (strangers)! so i dont use save story type apps. I guess the live streams are not downloadable.


----------



## VEGASTAR

About being spotted at Åkersberga:
I am guessing Alex flew straight to Sweden right after the game because his mothers birthday was on the 3rd of July. And maybe he is with her at the islands celebrating her birthday.


----------



## betheunicorn

@wonderlick you keep compartmentalizing posts and judging them based on information gained a posteriori. Even now, unless I'm mistaken, we still don't know why Berlin. "No one" is too dogmatic. The "level"? Sounds like a bourgeois 80-year old-over-the-hill fashion creative director. That's why most of them flirt so hard with bankruptcy. The buyers and some diverse non-short-sighted creative directors determine "the level". Fashion shows are there to sell stuff. As humble as that. Let’s not make it bigger than it is. They follow trends and demand. They barely make them. Demand is never rigid. Or predictable.
Also, really, we're much much better than what we can take (i.e. SM wankers). It's all over his face when he's with SM wankers. And when he’s not.
My conscious posting must be reaching you’re consciousness. Kidding! It's nice you're back.

@VEGASTAR welcome. Yes, me too. It's extremely easy to slip out your info. Sorry it's not working on live stories. Guess if you don’t want to log in with an app, you wouldn’t do it with chrome IG story extension either, right? That sees and downloads live stream but also requires log in. I also think profiler gets notified. Guess someone will find a way to bypass it and Instagram will tighten their security breaches again, so it never ends.

OMG, quake. Strong one.

My football people say it's barely England on Saturday. Barely. England's best player is what they call a "lumberjack" - only strength, no skill. It'll probably come to a draw and penalties will tell the winner. That's the furthest I ever went on football. Personally I’m sticking with the outsider on this one. Absolutely no offense to England, my second home for a while. (@wonderlick  you’re not getting “you’re not real” on me, if Sweden wins, are you? Kidding again.)
He makes me feel guilty. I can never visit my mom on time for her birthday.
Big times, week passed! Maybe big times ahead?


----------



## BagBerry13

None of the big fashion shows/cities set any trends. For them it's basically throwing spaghettis at the wall and see what sticks. The trends you'll see being worn on the streets years later happen elsewhere. Amsterdam, Berlin (yes!) and Stockholm to be exact! Google it! Stockholm for years is the trendsetter for fashion that then swaps over to the rest of Europe and the US after that. Two years before it became a trend I've seen the formal wear and sneakers combo being worn there.
https://www.highsnobiety.com/2015/08/24/fashion-capital-list/
http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/travel...hion-capitals-to-visit-in-2018-11364232850157


----------



## VEGASTAR

So Stephen Moyer posted this on his instagram today   I love it... let the games begin... I will be rooting for Sweden today


----------



## MooCowmoo

Sorry Alex..... [emoji8]


----------



## Julia_W

MooCowmoo said:


> Sorry Alex..... [emoji8]


So sad that they lost.  I was hoping for more pictures of fanatic Swedes.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Julia_W said:


> So sad that they lost.  I was hoping for more pictures of fanatic Swedes.



I'm not sad, I'm ecstatic England are through.....at very, long last [emoji4].  Feel sorry for Sweden, they played a good game.  I'm sure Alex will sink a few beers tonight to commiserate .


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> I'm not sad, I'm ecstatic England are through.....*at very, long last* [emoji4].  Feel sorry for Sweden, they played a good game.  I'm sure Alex will sink a few beers tonight to commiserate .


Our commentator was like, "Looks like they finally got a good goalkeeper. At long last!"
I can't believe though given the kind of sh*t you constantly get from English football fans it's been 28 years since you guys have come this far. You really should be more humble. lol


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> So sad that they lost.  I was hoping for more pictures of fanatic Swedes.


I know, I was hoping we’d get more videos/pics of an exhilarated Alex.


----------



## StarrLady

Sorry, double post.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> Our commentator was like, "Looks like they finally got a good goalkeeper. At long last!"
> I can't believe though given the kind of sh*t you constantly get from English football fans it's been 28 years since you guys have come this far. You really should be more humble. lol



It's been 28 years because we have had ****e players who are more focussed on money than the game.  This year it's down to the luck of who we played, some unexpected knockouts and very much yes to Jordan Pickford, also Gareth Southgate has kept everyone together and been exactly what the team needed.

Personally I hate English football fans, they have ruined the game as far as I concerned.


----------



## BagBerry13

MooCowmoo said:


> It's been 28 years because we have had sh*te players who are more focussed on money than the game.  This year it's down to the luck of who we played, some unexpected knockouts and very much yes to Jordan Pickford, also Gareth Southgate has kept everyone together and been exactly what the team needed.
> 
> Personally I hate English football fans, they have ruined the game as far as I concerned.


They say Southgate has copied a lot from the German approach. After we so miserably failed in the early 2000s we completely revamped the training/youth development system. We basically raised the players from early on that then won the World Cup for us. AND you guys started practicing penalties. Finally!!! What have you done the whole time?! 

And yes to unexpected knockouts. You guys certainly wouldn't have won in penalties against us. lol Also why do English football fans always have to be so arrogant? Already singing Football's Coming Home. Really?! You still have 2 games to play!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Sorry Alex..... [emoji8]





MooCowmoo said:


> I'm not sad, I'm ecstatic England are through.....at very, long last [emoji4].  Feel sorry for Sweden, they played a good game.  I'm sure Alex will sink a few beers tonight to commiserate .



You're not sorry at all! 
And yes, I'm sure he is drowning his sorrows, along with the rest of Sweden.
And I must root against my ancestral homeland and hope that the WC is won by a country that's never won before. So go Belgium! (or Croatia).


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex in Stockholm from yesterday (July 7, 2018).
It was posted yesterday and tagged but just popped up today so I'm guessing the tag was just added.

Nice meetings in Stockholm! ✌ #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## Julia_W

Thanks Santress!   He’s looking all blonde and beautiful.  Glad the hair is getting back to normal.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex at *LAX* this evening (July 8, 2018):




I was just in line behind Alexander Skarsgård at 7/11 in LAX. We're the same height!! SCORE!


----------



## MooCowmoo

BagBerry13 said:


> They say Southgate has copied a lot from the German approach. After we so miserably failed in the early 2000s we completely revamped the training/youth development system. We basically raised the players from early on that then won the World Cup for us. AND you guys started practicing penalties. Finally!!! What have you done the whole time?!
> 
> And yes to unexpected knockouts. You guys certainly wouldn't have won in penalties against us. lol Also why do English football fans always have to be so arrogant? Already singing Football's Coming Home. Really?! You still have 2 games to play!




I think this picture sums it up.... Football fans are arrogant because they still believe we are the best at the game, drink too much, have tiny willies and like to beat their wives....

What do I know?.... I prefer rugby, a real mans sport....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

His hair is looking much more natural and normal. But he's back in LA already? His travel schedule exhausts me just thinking about it. I'm presuming this trip is work related.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> His hair is looking much more natural and normal. But he's back in LA already? His travel schedule exhausts me just thinking about it. I'm presuming this trip is work related.


Yes, I am also thinking this trip back to LA so quickly is work-related. I hope we hear something soon. He looks fantastic.


----------



## betheunicorn

I think they lost because they didn't get mad fast enough, say, after McGuire and his trigger-happy disposition from the get go. Swedes are all for team and sportmanship. Our commentator said he was risking expulsion form the first sec. And judging from the beatings (that was not football) between Belgium and Brazil and the dirty match between Colombia and England, I think that the Swedes have now realized what competing towards the finals mean nowadays. 
Congrats to the four are in order.
I'm all for the outsiders. Spread the wealth, otherwise it's boring.
I loved the viedo where he's hopping! 
Is it so cold in Stockholm in the summer for a sweater?
By now I think that after a week or so at the same place, he gets going on auto pilot.


----------



## Kitkath70

I think BBL probably took a break for the week because the 4th was on Wednesday.
He had a free week and decided to go to the game. Berlin was the layover on the way in and he went through Stockholm on the way out so he could see his family for a couple of days. He came back just in time for Monday filming.  I’m beginning to think he doesn’t actually have an apartment in NYC.  Last time he was there for the Met Gala he stayed at a hotel.  He never seems to go back there for any length of time anymore.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> *I think BBL probably took a break for the week because the 4th was on Wednesday.*
> He had a free week and decided to go to the game. Berlin was the layover on the way in and he went through Stockholm on the way out so he could see his family for a couple of days. He came back just in time for Monday filming.  *I’m beginning to think he doesn’t actually have an apartment in NYC.  Last time he was there for the Met Gala he stayed at a hotel.  He never seems to go back there for any length of time anymore.*



I'd not even thought about taking last week off, but yeah, that's probably what happened.
His staying in a hotel for the Met is normal, it's easier for stylists/sponsors to have everyone in the same place. Not unusual at awards shows either. And he was there the last weekend in May! So, that's what 2 weeks out of the last almost year that he bought it? 
Maybe if he's lucky his next role will shoot in NYC and he can spend some actual time at his apartment.


----------



## Julia_W

I keep hoping for him to have the lead in an HBO series set in New York.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> I think BBL probably took a break for the week because the 4th was on Wednesday.
> .


I agree. I think he is filming BLL now too because other than those beach pics with Nicole, it seems very quiet whenever he’s in LA filming BLL. It seems we only found out he was back in LA because someone got a sneaky pic at the airport store. And we only found out he was in LA the time before when we got pics of him at the airport leaving LA.


----------



## _cococream_

Have u guys seen the new videos of Alex and Camilla Rowe (i think that´s her last name) on IG?There is apparently more but i couldnt find them.Maybe some of u have better IG skills and know where to look.


----------



## Kitkath70

Looks like she’s sitting on his lap in one of the shots and then very close to him in another.  Dating maybe?  They seem to be spending quite a bit of time together while he’s in LA.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> Looks like she’s sitting on his lap in one of the shots and then very close to him in another.  Dating maybe?  They seem to be spending quite a bit of time together while he’s in LA.


Can someone screen shot any of this... I can’t see a damn thing, it’s moving to fast


----------



## VEGASTAR

*"THE MORE THINGS CHANGE, THE MORE THEY STAY THE SAME"


​*​


----------



## Kitkath70

#throwbackthursday to #trueblood wardrobe fitting photos for the 90’s flashbacks in #fangtasia With #Pam #Eric & #Ginger - the genius costumer @audrey.fisher and I laughed so hard at this outfit and shoes. God love the 90’s. Look at #skärgård rockin it!!! I think it was a @jason_priestley look? (Was it Jason?) they both killed it. And @tarabuck you could wear that today! So cute. Some very very good times!!! 

From Kristen Bauer’s instagram


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

A few Throwback Thursday photos via ASN:

From the 2010 *Battle of the Fang*:





Source: Alex via ASN

Fan photos of “Amnesiac Eric”, Sookie & Bill:





Source:  *Spaztazmcreations* Facebooks

https://tinyurl.com/y7bfs35e

https://tinyurl.com/y9pbk7zp


----------



## Santress

Alex celebrating 10 years of Generation Kill:



+ 
New pic shared by his friend, Erika, on instagram today (July 14, 2018):


----------



## Julia_W

Does anyone know the history of their friendship?  She refers to him as her best friend.


----------



## StarrLady

Does Erika live in New York? Does this mean that Alex is back in New York?


----------



## Julia_W

I think she is based out of Pennsylvania, but she appears to have a place at The Hamptons.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> I think she is based out of Pennsylvania, but she appears to have a place at The Hamptons.


Yes, that’s what I thought which makes me think Alex is in The Hamptons and back in New York State.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Looking at all of her posts, she mentions in an early pic that she's in Amagansett, which is where Alex mentioned back 2011 that his best friend and her family lived. 
"A frequent weekend Hamptons visitor this past summer, Mr. Skarsgard talked about his love of the East End—especially the beaches, a good friend and her husband who live in Amagansett (he stayed with them this summer and for the duration of the festival), and making treks with them to Montauk.
“She has such a cute, beautiful house. So I like just hanging out there with her family, cooking, chilling ... eating food and drinking wine,” he said."
http://www.27east.com/news/article....d-Erza-Miller-Sit-Down-For-Interviews-At-HIFF
It never occurred to me that she could be this friend. She might not be, but she could be.


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Alex celebrating 10 years of Generation Kill:
> 
> 
> 
> +
> New pic shared by his friend, Erika, on instagram today (July 14, 2018):



Thanks for the pics.
I forgot to mention that Alex’s hair (in the pic with Erika) looks longer and blonder and he is looking mighty fine! One of my favourite recent pics of him


----------



## Julia_W

I think she may be.  I haven’t been able to find out where she’s from originally.  Obviously
 they’ve been friends a while.  She commented on his Generation Kill post that she remembered when he got the role.  I wonder if he knew her from his first stint in NYC in his 20’s or maybe she is from Sweden originally. 

On a side note- I just walked past the TUMI store in on the International concourse in Atlanta and there he was in all his glory!  I love that ad!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> I forgot to mention that Alex’s hair (in the pic with Erika) looks longer and blonder and he is looking mighty fine! One of my favourite recent pics of him



He does look really good in that picture. Really good. 



Julia_W said:


> I think she may be.  I haven’t been able to find out where she’s from originally.  Obviously
> they’ve been friends a while.  She commented on his Generation Kill post that she remembered when he got the role.  I wonder if he knew her from his first stint in NYC in his 20’s or maybe she is from Sweden originally.
> 
> On a side note- I just walked past the TUMI store in on the International concourse in Atlanta and there he was in all his glory!  I love that ad!



When she posted the first pic of Alex last spring, I looked more at her website than her IG. She lives in Philly and the only thing I thought of was that she must be the friend he was visiting in Philadelphia a few Decembers ago. Even with the pic from the Hamptons last year I thought it was just that they had that friend as a mutual friend. But creeping on her IG, a pic from Stockholm, sisters named Annika and Petra? Tattoo of Swedish runes? Yeah, she's a Swede and is probably that 'best friend' he's talked about. 
I like that among his closest friends are 'stoner musician' like Dada and a medium like Erika.

I'm glad that you got to see the Tumi display. Alas, I probably won't be traveling anytime soon and probably won't get to see it.
I'd like to see him get more actual endorsement contracts, not just the occasional appearance at a Louis Vuitton show.


----------



## Kitkath70

I remember a picture of him at the Hamptons walking on the beach with a dark haired woman.  We couldn’t see her face and we were speculating on whether or not it was Alicia Vikander at the time.  It must have  been her.  That makes so much sense now.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I remember a picture of him at the Hamptons walking on the beach with a dark haired woman.  We couldn’t see her face and we were speculating on whether or not it was Alicia Vikander at the time.  It must have  been her.  That makes so much sense now.



I was thinking of that pic last night, there were people who initially thought it was AV.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-331#post-27069741

I envy his time at the water/beach, I miss being near a larger body of water, heck even a bigger river would be nice.


----------



## betheunicorn

Thanks for the updates, and I enjoyed that interview @BuckeyeChicago, never seen it before.
I think he's right to be picky on the endorsement contracts.
On my part, I just wish I see him at least once on stage.
I wish there was a way to twice-like the beach photo. Is it me, or isn't it so transparent how he feels? Memories, friends, love, warmth, chill? Love the bed hair and the summer white shirt. Vacay away!
I'm incapable of living away from water.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I too thought the same thing and went back to look at the picture at the beach but then I said 'no' it can't be her. But it was fun reading all the past comments. I read upto 5 pages then stopped 

Some of the members who said it wasn't AV based it on the fact that the woman on the beach looked very tall and more built than AV and different skin tone etc... and i agree.

But I'm not so sure that the woman on the beach next to Alex is Erika either. I don't think Erika is that tall. There was a picture of Erika taken with Alex and AC in 2015 or 2016. All were standing next to each other. Alex wasn't even standing full straight, he was leaning his weight to one side and slightly bending the knee of his other leg. I remember thinking how 'petite' Erika looked next to Alex while standing up and that I would probably look the same (i am petite too). And she was wearing an ancle length boot with high heels. Her head was bearly upto his shoulders in hight even with the heels. I can't find which page this was shared. @BuckeyeChicago  Can you link that too if you remember?

The top of the head of the woman on the beach is way above his shoulders, it is at his lips level and she is bare foot,  no heels. She is clearly a very tall woman and not petite either. I notice there is a slight aim on the sand where they are walking. But even that wouldn't give more then 8 cm. to her advantage. So to me this woman would look this tall wearing high heels next to Alex. Considering he is 1.94, She looks around 1.75 cm at least.

But I do believe Erika is most likely the 'best friend with the house in the Hamptons' that he mentions in the interviews. But Alex likes the Hamptons a lot and goes there a lot. He has other friends who live there. He is not with his besty every time. He has been there with other ladies and even for work i belive. So to me the women in that picture is still a mystery  But as I always mention, I could be wrong!

One thing is for sure, he always seems happy, relaxed and in a good mood in the pics shared by her. Erica looks like a great friend who brings out the best in him. Lucky for both. One would be lucky to have one or two great best friends in life like that. Alex has many. He must be a great friend himself in order to have so many best friends. 

MEANWHILE, ERIKA HAS NEW IG STORY's WITH A PICTURE OF HER TAKEN BY ALEX. THEN SHE SAYS GOODBYE TO THE BEACH. IT LOOKS LIKE HE IS STILL THERE WITH THEM BUT THEY ARE NOW LEAVING. SO MAYBE HE MIGHT BE HEADED TO NYC? WHO KNOWS


----------



## MissLily

Looks like he’s back in LA watching the final with Camille and Jack. I really don’t understand how he travels so much and for such short amounts of time. Damn.


----------



## VEGASTAR

You are right @MissLily . I guess his besty's ig story wasn't on real time...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MissLily said:


> Looks like he’s back in LA watching the final with Camille and Jack. I really don’t understand how he travels so much and for such short amounts of time. Damn.


Jack and Keith as well:







VEGASTAR said:


> You are right @MissLily . I guess his besty's ig story wasn't on real time...


I think a lot of still pics on IG stories are often not anywhere near being real time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> But I'm not so sure that the woman on the beach next to Alex is Erika either. I don't think Erika is that tall. There was a picture of Erika taken with Alex and AC in 2015 or 2016. All were standing next to each other. Alex wasn't even standing full straight, he was leaning his weight to one side and slightly bending the knee of his other leg. I remember thinking how 'petite' Erika looked next to Alex while standing up and that I would probably look the same (i am petite too). And she was wearing an ancle length boot with high heels. Her head was bearly upto his shoulders in hight even with the heels. I can't find which page this was shared. @BuckeyeChicago Can you link that too if you remember?



I have no memory of that picture with Alexa, Alex and Erika.


----------



## Santress

First look at Alex, Florence Pugh and Michael Shannon in *The Little Drummer Girl* (41, 58, 60 & 69 second marks):



via


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I have no memory of that picture with Alexa, Alex and Erika.



What picture???


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> First look at Alex, Florence Pugh and Michael Shannon in *The Little Drummer Girl* (41, 58, 60 & 69 second marks):
> 
> 
> 
> via




We've got footage already!? Yes! 
Random thoughts, he looks good as Gadi. Though of course this clip doesn't have him in one of those lovely 70's outfits we've seen him in. 
Also, that shade of green on the doors he's opening is just lovely 

I hope we get UK/US air dates soon.



ellasam said:


> What picture???



The pic that Vega was describing.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We've got footage already!? Yes!
> Random thoughts, he looks good as Gadi. Though of course this clip doesn't have him in one of those lovely 70's outfits we've seen him in.
> Also, that shade of green on the doors he's opening is just lovely
> 
> I hope we get UK/US air dates soon.
> .


Yes, it’s great that the LDG may air earlier than expected. I agree, I think he looks really good as Gadi, I am really excited for this especially since there are 6 episodes, so many nights of getting to watch Alex.

We are also getting Alex in Flarsky and The Aftermath in early 2019. And I think they said that Hold the Dark was expected to be released in the fall/winter of this year. I really hope we get a trailer soon.

We need some new Alex stuff to watch!


----------



## aerohead21

I think Camille Rowe is the blonde in the pics from France with Dada and Alex. I did some basic looking up of her stuff and she’s a model with. Dior contract. She has quite a bit of natural beauty but she’s yet again heavy with social media. That said, her fan sites say she’s been friends with Alex for a long time and last known she is dating Harry Styles. It seems like most of the summer dates with Alex’s traveling schedule line up with hers. I don’t think it’s more than just good friends.

But dang she’s pretty. Freckles, naturally full lips, her brows are a little thick but that’s in right now. And Dior’s nothing to sniff at. Good for her.


----------



## quietlyobvious

aerohead21 said:


> I think Camille Rowe is the blonde in the pics from France with Dada and Alex.



No, the girl in France was Petra Silander.


----------



## Julia_W

quietlyobvious said:


> No, the girl in France was Petra Silander.


Petra Silander was dating a French race car driver.  I think that is why she is based in Paris.  I was hoping the mystery blonde was just a random Swedish girl, but alas a model/DJ.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> I think Camille Rowe is the blonde in the pics from France with Dada and Alex. I did some basic looking up of her stuff and she’s a model with. Dior contract. She has quite a bit of natural beauty but she’s yet again heavy with social media. That said, her fan sites say she’s been friends with Alex for a long time and last known she is dating Harry Styles. It seems like most of the summer dates with Alex’s traveling schedule line up with hers. I don’t think it’s more than just good friends.
> 
> But dang she’s pretty. Freckles, naturally full lips, her brows are a little thick but that’s in right now. And Dior’s nothing to sniff at. Good for her.



The Google tells me she has been linked with Styles since last year (introduced by Alexa) and that she was seen at Saturday's concert but no pics of them. Maybe she and her friends went because they actually like Harry Styles, not because she's still dating him. It's possible that she's single now. So perhaps something may happen/is happening between her and Alex.



Julia_W said:


> Petra Silander was dating a French race car driver.  I think that is why she is based in Paris.  I was hoping the mystery blonde was just a random Swedish girl, but alas a model/DJ.



I think Petra's a friend of Dada's.

Little Drummer Girl, I saw this tweet a couple of weeks ago, and then didn't see anything else, but Jeff Sneider does have sources:
I know IMDb has AMC's Alexander Skarsgard-Michael Shannon six-episode series THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL slated for 2019, but I'm hearing it could hit as soon as this November. We'll see...


I'll add that if true it would most likely mean November in the UK and then early in 2019 for the US, since that's the usual BBC/AMC release sequence.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I have no memory of that picture with Alexa, Alex and Erika.



Ok I found it  The three of them were outside a bar in NYC at 10:00 am on June 9, 2015 according to the links.

In the first picture (link below) that was shared here on this thread, Erika is between them wearing a light grey baggy mini dress and black sunglasses. The baggy dress makes her top part look bigger than she actually is but you can see her height compared to Alex.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-566

A second picture from the same day was shared here on a later page (link also below). You can't see Erika's face here but you can see the heels on her black booties. So if she was bare foot she would be below his shoulder lenght I think.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-569

There were other pictures too  but it really takes a long time to search & find and I think these are enough to explain what I meant. So based on that I didn't she was the tall lady walking next to Alex at the beach. But then again I could be wrong!

I think you will remember these pictures when you see them though.


----------



## Julia_W

I remember the pictures, but I didn’t even notice Erika in them.  She looks really cute.  I remember the picture specifically because it looked as if Alexa had to wear her party night outfit home the next morning.   No one wears heels like these at 10 AM.


----------



## VEGASTAR

This is the best look of all the TLDG pics of him


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> First look at Alex, Florence Pugh and Michael Shannon in *The Little Drummer Girl* (*41, 58, 60 & 69 second marks*):
> 
> 
> 
> via




Also at the 54 mark, I'm pretty sure the car on fire is the red Mercedes being blown up.



VEGASTAR said:


> This is the best look of all the TLDG pics of him




That is the best pic we've had. And that actor is playing Michel/Salim. Gadi is supposed to have a superficial resemblance to him, in order to create the 'legend' for Charlie's relationship with him. 
I think it'll work.


----------



## a_sussan

I can't see the pic


----------



## Santress

^I can see it on instagram but it doesn't load for me here.

Here it is for those who can't see it:




“It was a huge honour and fun working with you. #alexander skarsgard  #BBC #amc Coming soon ‘the little drummer girl.’”

-*amir_khoury* instagram


----------



## Julia_W

^^He is quite lovely isn’t he?


----------



## gneerowblack

Santress said:


> ^I can see it on instagram but it doesn't load for me here.
> 
> Here it is for those who can't see it:
> 
> View attachment 4136543
> 
> 
> “It was a huge honour and fun working with you. #alexander skarsgard  #BBC #amc Coming soon ‘the little drummer girl.’”
> 
> -*amir_khoury* instagram




Haha. He looks so gay in this picture.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex’s brother Bill was interviewed and he revealed that their dad Stellan had a very proud moment when Meryl Streep walked up to Stellan and told him (during recent Mama Mia press) “I worked with Alex, he’s such an amazing actor” after she worked with Alex during Big Little Lies season 2.





Such great comments, especially coming from Meryl Streep! And this means that Alex has scenes with Meryl! Alex must be so happy about all of this.

It’s also nice of Bill to reveal this.


----------



## Blue Irina

StarrLady said:


> Alex’s brother Bill was interviewed and he revealed that their dad Stellan had a very proud moment when Meryl Streep walked up to Stellan and told him (during recent Mama Mia press) “I worked with Alex, he’s such an amazing actor” after she worked with Alex during Big Little Lies season 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such great comments, especially coming from Meryl Streep! And this means that Alex has scenes with Meryl! Alex must be so happy about all of this.
> 
> It’s also nice of Bill to reveal this.




Awww! We know Alex is a great actor, but great to know a godess like Meryl thinks the same way. Thank you, @StarrLady!


----------



## betheunicorn

I saw this interview in whole to see its context. Bill was specifically asked about this. Media is closely watching Alex's work.

Not sure, I mean you never know if you don't actually see the show, but I can easily picture acting chemistry between Alex and Meryl. You could not see much from their cooperation in The Giver, but now, maybe, it is time to get tighter? It would be a great miss to not script them together in the first place, esp. in BLL's abusing context. It feels key to the plot. It's great that it's happening.
Yes, he is an incredible actor. And this being acknowledged by undoubtedly the greatest female actor there is, to what might probably be Alex's toughest audience, his father, also a profoundly critically acclaimed actor, is quite the praise. Finally.


----------



## Santress

New pic and vid of Alex with Kristin and friends shared by Rush this morning, presumably from last night (July 21, 2018) or very early this morning :




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/164019e503bef2cd0ff5fe17f609fd6a/5B56F060/t51.12442-15/e35/37120379_1839556903018776_5225606101096988672_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTgyODg2MjI5MTE3MzU1ODcwMA==.2

Video:
http://sendvid.com/kuiecfdb

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...179_489166741536541_8890866708836213053_n.mp4

Source:  *RushZimmerman*'s July 22, 2018 insta story


----------



## Sferics

Santress said:


> New pic and vid of Alex with Kristin and friends shared by Rush this morning, presumably from last night (July 21, 2018) or very early this morning :
> 
> View attachment 4140300
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/164019e503bef2cd0ff5fe17f609fd6a/5B56F060/t51.12442-15/e35/37120379_1839556903018776_5225606101096988672_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTgyODg2MjI5MTE3MzU1ODcwMA==.2
> 
> Video:
> http://sendvid.com/kuiecfdb
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...179_489166741536541_8890866708836213053_n.mp4
> 
> Source:  *RushZimmerman*'s July 22, 2018 insta story



Is it Camille Rowe in front?


----------



## Julia_W

Sferics said:


> Is it Camille Rowe in front?


It appears to be her front left in the picture.  I think it’s her dancing on the floor in the video, too.


----------



## Sferics

Julia_W said:


> It appears to be her front left in the picture.  I think it’s her dancing on the floor in the video, too.



Thank you - I overlooked the video!



The video is kinda strange...people deliberately and in a enforced way having "so much fun" and making party-faces. 
What is this?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Does everyone here think they are "just" friends?


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Does everyone here think they are "just" friends?



I think so. But who knows? I don’t understand why he hangs out with twenty somethings.


----------



## audiogirl

Sferics said:


> Thank you - I overlooked the video!
> 
> 
> 
> *The video is kinda strange...people deliberately and in a enforced way having "so much fun" and making party-faces.*
> What is this?


People always do exactly that in those kind of pics and vids, even civilians (i.e. non-showbiz types). It's silly, but quite common.


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> Does everyone here think they are "just" friends?


In my opinion, when a girl is sitting on a guy’s lap (as she was sitting on his lap during the World Cup watching videos), they are usually more than just friends. They have also been spending a lot of time together lately too. It does not mean that it’s serious though.


----------



## Sferics

audiogirl said:


> People always do exactly that in those kind of pics and vids, even civilians (i.e. non-showbiz types). It's silly, but quite common.


Sure...but this was over the top.


Hm, where is Harry Styles?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Alex’s brother Bill was interviewed and he revealed that their dad Stellan had a very proud moment when Meryl Streep walked up to Stellan and told him (during recent Mama Mia press) “I worked with Alex, he’s such an amazing actor” after she worked with Alex during Big Little Lies season 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such great comments, especially coming from Meryl Streep! And this means that Alex has scenes with Meryl! Alex must be so happy about all of this.
> 
> It’s also nice of Bill to reveal this.




I'm glad to read the quote from Meryl. I figured he'd done scenes with her, but it's nice to have that confirmation. And that she thinks he's 'amazing'. So looking forward to those scenes.



VEGASTAR said:


> Does everyone here think they are "just" friends?





ellasam said:


> I think so. But who knows? I don’t understand why he hangs out with twenty somethings.





StarrLady said:


> In my opinion, when a girl is sitting on a guy’s lap (as she was sitting on his lap during the World Cup watching videos), they are usually more than just friends. They have also been spending a lot of time together lately too. It does not mean that it’s serious though.



Random thoughts on Camille and Alex:
I have no idea whether or not they're more than friends. I've presumed they've met before the TUMI commercial, because she's in that fashionista circle, and is friends with Alexa. But perhaps they didn't become friends until TUMI. But even if they'd wanted to hang out after that she's apparently based in LA and he's been filming overseas until just a couple of months ago. So they can hang out now.
The WC video, where we get a nano-second of her perched on his knee? Interesting, but not conclusive. He's been single for a few months, she might be single, and he's tactile even with platonic friends, and looking at her IG she seems the same way. So maybe they're flirty, but nothing yet.
As to why he hangs out with 20somethings? Well, he's the oldest of 8, Bill's 28 in a couple of weeks, Valter will 23 in a few months, Eija's also in her 20's. I think he's comfortable with that age group. But, even though I've eye-rolled at some fans who think Alex 'likes them young' despite his known dating history not indicating he's like Leo DiCaprio, I would side-eye a bit the 13 1/2 year age difference.
It's hard to make definite pronouncements on their relationship status actually based on the few seconds of blurry IG video and stills we have, especially since all sightings have been with groups of people and in party/celebratory atmospheres. But we''ll continue to speculate and analyze that few seconds of footage as if it were the Zapruder film. 

And in work-related speculation, I wonder when we'll get any news about a new project. I know since August he's worked on 2 movies (3 if you count the one day on Flarsky) and two miniseries, so he might want a little break. But I'd like see what is next for him.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm glad to read the quote from Meryl. I figured he'd done scenes with her, but it's nice to have that confirmation. And that she thinks he's 'amazing'. So looking forward to those scenes.
> 
> Random thoughts on Camille and Alex:
> I have no idea whether or not they're more than friends. I've presumed they've met before the TUMI commercial, because she's in that fashionista circle, and is friends with Alexa. But perhaps they didn't become friends until TUMI. But even if they'd wanted to hang out after that she's apparently based in LA and he's been filming overseas until just a couple of months ago. So they can hang out now. The WC video, where we get a nano-second of her perched on his knee? Interesting, but not conclusive. He's been single, she might be single, and he's tactile even with platonic friends, and looking at her IG she seems the same way. So maybe they're flirty, but nothing yet.
> As to why he hangs out with 20somethings? Well, he's the oldest of 8, Bill's 28 in a couple of weeks, Valter will 23 in a few months, Eija's also in her 20's. I think he's comfortable with that age group. But, even though I've eye-rolled at some fans who think Alex 'likes them young' despite his known dating history not indicating he's like Leo DiCaprio, I would side-eye a bit the 13 1/2 year age difference.
> It's hard to make definite pronouncements on their relationship status actually based on the few seconds of blurry IG video and stills we have, especially since all sightings have been with groups of people and in party/celebratory atmospheres . So we''ll continue to speculate and analyze that few seconds of footage as if it were the Zapruder film.
> 
> And in work-related speculation, I wonder when we'll get any news about a new project. I know since August he's worked on 2 movies (3 if you count the one day on Flarsky) and two miniseries, so he might want a little break. But I'd like see what is next for him.


Your comments about Alex and Camille make a lot of sense. We can’t reach any conclusion, we can just speculate and express opinions.
As for him hanging with people in their 20s, I agree and don’t see anything unusual. For example, he is hanging with Kristin Bauer Van Straten too who is older than him. He dated Alexa and Kate who are both in their 30s. I think Alex is able to get along with people of different ages and so he should.
He’s been in LA for a while now. Is it possible that BLL was still filming?  We know he has more happening than some originally thought as Meryl seemed to confirm she worked with Alex and he was “amazing”. I hope we do hear soon what else is on the horizon.


----------



## betheunicorn

Camille is 32. 
Can’t wait for TLDG and Hold the Dark.


----------



## ellasam

betheunicorn said:


> Camille is 32.
> Can’t wait for TLDG and Hold the Dark.


 Oh, I read somewhere she was 27, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Julia_W

I’ve seen her birthday as January 7, 1990 which makes her 28.  The age difference is the same as Anna Pacquin and Stephen Moyer to put it in context if there is a relationship forming.


----------



## SWlife

ellasam said:


> I think so. But who knows? I don’t understand why he hangs out with twenty somethings.



Yeah, part of me thinks he’s a little old to be such a partier. If he wants to settle down at some point, he needs to look somewhere else for a partner. 
Really hoping this comment doesn’t result in  [emoji95].


----------



## betheunicorn

ellasam said:


> Oh, I read somewhere she was 27, thanks for clarifying.


Welcome.
I’ve seen her age in her company’s docs. They’re public. It is 32. Model agencies state their model younger, but, honestly, I’m stopping now... . Not too proud of myself doing this, though I really like research.
Also can’t wait for BLL 2.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> I’ve seen her birthday as January 7, 1990 which makes her 28.  The age difference is the same as Anna Pacquin and Stephen Moyer to put it in context if there is a relationship forming.



Yes, the AP/SM age difference is about the same.



gacats said:


> Yeah, part of me thinks he’s a little old to be such a partier. If he wants to settle down at some point, he needs to look somewhere else for a partner.
> Really hoping this comment doesn’t result in  [emoji95].



I get this. And if the pics we had of them were of them out clubbing, I'd probably be in agreement. But they're not. They've been at a film screening, World Cup viewings, and a Mamma Mia showing and after-party. And he's not been the oldest one at these events.
He's a more social guy, and it's highly likely he's going to go to events like this in some capacity even if he settles down.



betheunicorn said:


> Welcome.
> I’ve *seen her age in her company’s docs. They’re public. It is 32.* Model agencies state their model younger, but, honestly, I’m stopping now... . Not too proud of myself doing this, though I really like research.
> Also can’t wait for BLL 2.



Link please?


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from yesterday at a screening of *Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again* (July 21, 2018, Pacific Theatres at the Grove):















+ a little bit of Alex in the background of this video (yellow shirt):

http://sendvid.com/236qk9sh

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...46_1888007941499216_5403967826287497844_n.mp4

Source:  *MandyMakeup's* July 21, 2018 insta story

https://www.instagram.com/mandymakeup/


----------



## a_sussan

New pic from Chicago, sorry but have no source for who took it.


----------



## StarrLady

a_sussan said:


> New pic from Chicago, sorry but have no source for who took it.


Thank you. I saw this on twitter. I wonder what he’s doing now in Chicago. Interesting that Michael Shannon is with him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> New pic from Chicago, sorry but have no source for who took it.



He's in Chicago!?!! (runs out of work, gets on plane to fly 'home')
He's there to see Shannon in a play, though hopefully he'll sight see
from FB:
well, laa-de-dah! 
Famous actors stopped by the Old Town Ale House on a day when I was too tired to go out-acupressure class did me in! Unfortunately, I don't watch much tv and almost never go out to the movies so I confess I only really have seen two of these actors. Left to right----I don't know the first guy but he must be good, The second face is Alexander Skarsgard whose cool father was in my all time favorite movie "Mamma Mia" and he's SWEDISH! But I guess the son, Alexander is a big deal, too! Next is my FAVORITE Chicago Actor-Mierka Girten of A Red Orchid Theater and currently acting in "Victims of Duty". The next lovely/scary face is that of Michael Shannon whose movie "The Shape of Water" (which I actually made an effort to see!)won an Academy Award for Best Picture of 2017!. He is a founding member of A Red Orchid Theater, also acting in "Victims of Duty". Next is the guy from a tv show Third Rock that had Tina Fey in it but I never saw it. Sorry, but I don't know his name. He's got a great smile, though!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye & A_Sussan!

Another pic from last night in Chicago:

Alexander Skarsgard gives the Old Town Ale House a thumbs up! And Mike Shannon, Jack McBrayer, Mierka Triantafillou day you should too!

Be sure to have a listen to our podcast, As The Ale House Turns, available on iTunes and Sound Cloud.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex's looked good in the weekend pics. Though his hair on his right side of his head does look like he slept on it when it was wet and now he can't get it to lay properly. 



StarrLady said:


> He’s been in LA for a while now. Is it possible that BLL was still filming? We know he has more happening than some originally thought as Meryl seemed to confirm she worked with Alex and he was “amazing”. I hope we do hear soon what else is on the horizon.



I thought I had read somewhere, but can't find it now, that BLL was to finish filming last week. Though I've not seen anything, even on IG's of the actresses, that that is the case. Of course, it could still be filming and he's done anyway.
He's filmed more for BLL than I was expecting. I'm still not entirely sold on the idea that there needed to be  a S2, but with he and Meryl? That's a rather strong selling point.

Toronto and Venice film festivals are to announce their lineups this week. I remember reading that Kim Nguyen had talked about trying to get THP into fall festivals this year, and there was also that possibility for HTD. Here's hoping.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex's looked good in the weekend pics. Though his hair on his right side of his head does look like he slept on it when it was wet and now he can't get it to lay properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had read somewhere, but can't find it now, that BLL was to finish filming last week. Though I've not seen anything, even on IG's of the actresses, that that is the case. Of course, it could still be filming and he's done anyway.
> He's filmed more for BLL than I was expecting. I'm still not entirely sold on the idea that there needed to be  a S2, but with he and Meryl? That's a rather strong selling point.
> 
> Toronto and Venice film festivals are to announce their lineups this week. I remember reading that Kim Nguyen had talked about trying to get THP into fall festivals this year, and there was also that possibility for HTD. Here's hoping.


If they haven’t finished filming yet, Alex could still be filming and could have just had a day off to go to Chicago to see Michael’s play. If they did just finish filming, then it seems that Alex had a bigger part than originally expected as he was in LA longer than expected and Meryl’s comments signify that they had scenes together. Either way, it seems that Alex has filmed more than we thought and scenes with Meryl should be good so we have a lot to look forward to!

Yes, I hope we get news about HTD and THP very soon. Hopefully, we will get to see some new Alex stuff in the fall.

Alex does look really good in those recent pics. I like that his hair is longer and blonder.


----------



## betheunicorn

Thanks for all updates @BuckeyeChicago @a_sussan @Santress @StarrLady 

@BuckeyeChicago I do have a link, but I feel it belongs in another thread. If you don’t believe me, though, I could message it to you. If I’m not on ignore, so you get it, that is.
Same thoughts exactly on BLL 2. I agree they could only sell it on Alex together with a star name of Meryl's magnitude, second time round. So, now, I'm really curious about it.

Btw, my mom just saw BLL 1 and she was quite put off with the ending. Perry's scenes were captivating and she said she felt they just really brushed it off in the end, like they were in a hurry or sth. So now she's really waiting for the story ahead. I said "Mom, so many people do". She told me that it was announced on Sunday that BLL 1 is coming on ERT TV (I don't watch TV, so I wouldn't know). That's Greece's state TV. So far it was on cable. Now everyone will be able to watch it.

Love the summery LA shirt.

Yes he looks really really good.

I really needed this today. We had a hard day yesterday here. Deadly wildfires in the outskirts of Athens. Really hard day.


----------



## betheunicorn

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/1z1t--Fov-3/Flaunt+Ermenegildo+Zegna+Celebrate+Prelude

Maybe someone post this better than me?
Like the wrist touch.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Be! Here they are:

Alexander Skarsgard and Bill Skarsgard attend Flaunt and Ermenegildo Zegna's celebration of The Prelude Issue with Bill Skarsgard at Beauty & Essex on July 23, 2018 in Los Angeles, California.






Source:  Zimbio


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

betheunicorn said:


> Thanks for all updates @BuckeyeChicago @a_sussan @Santress @StarrLady
> 
> @BuckeyeChicago I do have a link, but I feel it belongs in another thread. If you don’t believe me, though, I could message it to you. If I’m not on ignore, so you get it, that is.
> Same thoughts exactly on BLL 2. I agree they could only sell it on Alex together with a star name of Meryl's magnitude, second time round. So, now, I'm really curious about it.
> 
> Btw, my mom just saw BLL 1 and she was quite put off with the ending. Perry's scenes were captivating and she said she felt they just really brushed it off in the end, like they were in a hurry or sth. So now she's really waiting for the story ahead. I said "Mom, so many people do". She told me that it was announced on Sunday that BLL 1 is coming on ERT TV (I don't watch TV, so I wouldn't know). That's Greece's state TV. So far it was on cable. Now everyone will be able to watch it.
> 
> Love the summery LA shirt.
> 
> Yes he looks really really good.
> 
> I really needed this today. We had a hard day yesterday here. Deadly wildfires in the outskirts of Athens. Really hard day.


Message me.
As for the BLL ending, the book ending is a little different, in that they showed Perry's interactions with other characters right before he's killed, which they didn't do in the show.



Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Be! Here they are:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and Bill Skarsgard attend Flaunt and Ermenegildo Zegna's celebration of The Prelude Issue with Bill Skarsgard at Beauty & Essex on July 23, 2018 in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> View attachment 4142543
> View attachment 4142544
> View attachment 4142545
> 
> 
> Source:  Zimbio



Back in LA, his travel schedule is exhausting.
I like how they're matching in gray/gray-blue.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Let's hope Alex can go to Toronto, THP will be showing:

The Special Sections films will include Wash Westmoreland’s “Colette,” Jason Reitman’s “The Front Runner,” Kim Nguyen’s “The Hummingbird Project,”
https://www.thewrap.com/beautiful-boy-a-star-is-born-highlight-toronto-film-festival-lineup/
https://www.tiff.net/tiff/the-hummingbird-project/


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Let's hope Alex can go to Toronto, THP will be showing:
> 
> The Special Sections films will include Wash Westmoreland’s “Colette,” Jason Reitman’s “The Front Runner,” Kim Nguyen’s “The Hummingbird Project,”
> https://www.thewrap.com/beautiful-boy-a-star-is-born-highlight-toronto-film-festival-lineup/
> https://www.tiff.net/tiff/the-hummingbird-project/


This is great news. Hopefully, I can get tickets and go to this screening! This also means that THP will probably be released in North America in the fall.
I went to the War on Everyone screening that played at a different Toronto film festival.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AMC is doing their presentation at the TCAs and apparently there is a November release date for LDG. Still don't know whether that's for BBC or AMC. Or both.
_The Little Drummer Girl._ AMC also announced that _The Little Drummer Girl, _starring Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Shannon and based on the John le Carre novel, will launch in November.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...r-walking-dead-mcmafia-renewed-at-amc-1130552


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

Some info & promotional pics of Alex in The Little Drummer Girl:






















Park Chan-wook’s adaptation of John le Carré’s best-selling book The Little Drummer Girl is set to premiere on AMC in November while AMC Visionaries: Eli Roth’s History of Horror will stir up some scares with its debut at midnight ET/PT, Oct. 14. AMC made the announcement at the TCA Summer Press Tour.

The Little Drummer Girl is a six-part miniseries starring Emmy and Golden Globe Award-winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies) as Becker, Academy Award-nominated Michael Shannon (The Shape of Water) as Kurtz and BAFTA-nominated Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth) as Charlie.

Blurring the fine lines between love and hate; truth and fiction; and right and wrong; The Little Drummer Girl weaves a suspenseful and explosive story of espionage and high-stakes international intrigue. Set in the late 1970s, the pulsating thriller follows Charlie (Pugh), a fiery actress and idealist whose resolve is tested after she meets the mysterious Becker (Skarsgård,) while on holiday in Greece. It quickly becomes apparent that his intentions are not what they seem, and her encounter with him entangles her in a complex plot devised by the spy mastermind Kurtz (Shannon). Charlie takes on the role of a lifetime as a double agent while remaining uncertain of her own loyalties.


The Little Drummer Girl comes from the executive producers behind The Night Manager and marks the television debut of visionary Korean filmmaker Chan-wook, who bought us the provocative films including Oldboy and most recently The Handmaiden. The miniseries is co-produced by the BBC, AMC and The Ink Factory, in partnership with 127 Wall. Simon Cornwell and Stephen Cornwell serve as executive producers, alongside  le Carré, Mona Qureshi for the BBC, Joe Tsai and Arthur Wang for 127 Wall, Wonjo Jeong, and Chan-wook. The series will be distributed internationally by Endeavor Content.

As part of the networks year-round AMC Visionaries documentary series, Eli Roth’s History of Horror brings together the masters of horror – icons and stars who define the genre – to explore its biggest themes and reveal the inspirations and struggles behind its past and present. Each one-hour episode will take viewers on a chilling exploration of how horror has evolved through the eras and impacted society, as well as why loyal fans remain addicted to fear. The series features A-list storytellers including Stephen King, Quentin Tarantino, Jordan Peele, Jason Blum, Robert Englund, Linda Blair, Tippi Hedren, Rob Zombie, Haley Joel Osment, Jack Black, John Landis and Jamie Lee Curtis, among many others.

AMC Visionaries: Eli Roth’s History of Horror is produced by The Content Group’s Asylum Entertainment and Marwar Junction Productions. Executive producers are Roth, Steven Michaels, Jonathan Koch, Joseph Freed, Allison Berkley and Kurt Sayenga.

https://deadline.com/2018/07/the-li...-of-horror-amc-premiere-dates-tca-1202435848/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh boy, that beach pic. 

Florence did an IG pic this morning, she did a photoshoot of LDG promo:
And the crazy begins.. really cool shoot yesterday to start of Little Drummer Girl press with a colourful bang. (Caught red handed with my over protective mum phone case.. shut up) #strikeanawkwardpose #littledrummergirl


Hopefull this means that Alex is also doing interviews/photoshoots.

Back to BLL: I'd thought they were supposed to finish last week, but James Tupper posted on Tuesday that he was done, and Reese did an Instastory still from the set, so they're still filming. Now whether Alex is still filming ...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Chan-wook’s adaptation of John le Carré’s best-selling book The Little Drummer Girl is set to premiere on AMC in November while AMC Visionaries: Eli Roth’s History of Horror will stir up some scares with its debut at midnight ET/PT, Oct. 14. AMC made the announcement at the TCA Summer Press Tour.
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl is a six-part miniseries starring Emmy and Golden Globe Award-winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies) as Becker, Academy Award-nominated Michael Shannon (The Shape of Water) as Kurtz and BAFTA-nominated Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth) as Charlie.
> 
> Blurring the fine lines between love and hate; truth and fiction; and right and wrong; The Little Drummer Girl weaves a suspenseful and explosive story of espionage and high-stakes international intrigue. Set in the late 1970s, the pulsating thriller follows Charlie (Pugh), a fiery actress and idealist whose resolve is tested after she meets the mysterious Becker (Skarsgård,) while on holiday in Greece. It quickly becomes apparent that his intentions are not what they seem, and her encounter with him entangles her in a complex plot devised by the spy mastermind Kurtz (Shannon). Charlie takes on the role of a lifetime as a double agent while remaining uncertain of her own loyalties.
> 
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl comes from the executive producers behind The Night Manager and marks the television debut of visionary Korean filmmaker Chan-wook, who bought us the provocative films including Oldboy and most recently The Handmaiden. The miniseries is co-produced by the BBC, AMC and The Ink Factory, in partnership with 127 Wall. Simon Cornwell and Stephen Cornwell serve as executive producers, alongside  le Carré, Mona Qureshi for the BBC, Joe Tsai and Arthur Wang for 127 Wall, Wonjo Jeong, and Chan-wook. The series will be distributed internationally by Endeavor Content.
> 
> As part of the networks year-round AMC Visionaries documentary series, Eli Roth’s History of Horror brings together the masters of horror – icons and stars who define the genre – to explore its biggest themes and reveal the inspirations and struggles behind its past and present. Each one-hour episode will take viewers on a chilling exploration of how horror has evolved through the eras and impacted society, as well as why loyal fans remain addicted to fear. The series features A-list storytellers including Stephen King, Quentin Tarantino, Jordan Peele, Jason Blum, Robert Englund, Linda Blair, Tippi Hedren, Rob Zombie, Haley Joel Osment, Jack Black, John Landis and Jamie Lee Curtis, among many others.
> 
> AMC Visionaries: Eli Roth’s History of Horror is produced by The Content Group’s Asylum Entertainment and Marwar Junction Productions. Executive producers are Roth, Steven Michaels, Jonathan Koch, Joseph Freed, Allison Berkley and Kurt Sayenga.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/07/the-li...-of-horror-amc-premiere-dates-tca-1202435848/



Is the shirt he wore a week ago the same shirt as the beach pic?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

The twitter feeds during the short LDG panel are funny, because most of the twitterers seem to be in lust with Alex:



Some actually paid attention to other things, like the plot and why they did this:
https://twitter.com/thesurfreport


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Is the shirt he wore a week ago the same shirt as the beach pic?



Yes it is  and he also wore it today at the TCA. There are more pics of him in this shirt from today and the photo shoot as well


----------



## Santress

Alex promoting *The Little Drummer Girl *during the AMC Networks portion of the Summer 2018 TCA Press Tour (July 28, 2018, Los Angeles, California):













Source:  *Zimbio

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Summer+2018+TCA+Press+Tour+Day+4/rZeNVa6UVip*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/AMC+TCA+Panels+and+Talent/LMDSu0pvMrW


----------



## Santress

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Summer+2018+TCA+Press+Tour+Day+4/rZeNVa6UVip
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/AMC+TCA+Panels+and+Talent/LMDSu0pvMrW


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Summer+2018+TCA+Press+Tour+Day+4/rZeNVa6UVip*


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> 
> Some info & promotional pics of Alex in The Little Drummer Girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Chan-wook’s adaptation of John le Carré’s best-selling book The Little Drummer Girl is set to premiere on AMC in November while AMC Visionaries: Eli Roth’s History of Horror will stir up some scares with its debut at midnight ET/PT, Oct. 14. AMC made the announcement at the TCA Summer Press Tour.
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl is a six-part miniseries starring Emmy and Golden Globe Award-winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies) as Becker, Academy Award-nominated Michael Shannon (The Shape of Water) as Kurtz and BAFTA-nominated Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth) as Charlie.
> 
> Blurring the fine lines between love and hate; truth and fiction; and right and wrong; The Little Drummer Girl weaves a suspenseful and explosive story of espionage and high-stakes international intrigue. Set in the late 1970s, the pulsating thriller follows Charlie (Pugh), a fiery actress and idealist whose resolve is tested after she meets the mysterious Becker (Skarsgård,) while on holiday in Greece. It quickly becomes apparent that his intentions are not what they seem, and her encounter with him entangles her in a complex plot devised by the spy mastermind Kurtz (Shannon). Charlie takes on the role of a lifetime as a double agent while remaining uncertain of her own loyalties.
> 
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl comes from the executive producers behind The Night Manager and marks the television debut of visionary Korean filmmaker Chan-wook, who bought us the provocative films including Oldboy and most recently The Handmaiden. The miniseries is co-produced by the BBC, AMC and The Ink Factory, in partnership with 127 Wall. Simon Cornwell and Stephen Cornwell serve as executive producers, alongside  le Carré, Mona Qureshi for the BBC, Joe Tsai and Arthur Wang for 127 Wall, Wonjo Jeong, and Chan-wook. The series will be distributed internationally by Endeavor Content.
> 
> As part of the networks year-round AMC Visionaries documentary series, Eli Roth’s History of Horror brings together the masters of horror – icons and stars who define the genre – to explore its biggest themes and reveal the inspirations and struggles behind its past and present. Each one-hour episode will take viewers on a chilling exploration of how horror has evolved through the eras and impacted society, as well as why loyal fans remain addicted to fear. The series features A-list storytellers including Stephen King, Quentin Tarantino, Jordan Peele, Jason Blum, Robert Englund, Linda Blair, Tippi Hedren, Rob Zombie, Haley Joel Osment, Jack Black, John Landis and Jamie Lee Curtis, among many others.
> 
> AMC Visionaries: Eli Roth’s History of Horror is produced by The Content Group’s Asylum Entertainment and Marwar Junction Productions. Executive producers are Roth, Steven Michaels, Jonathan Koch, Joseph Freed, Allison Berkley and Kurt Sayenga.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/07/the-li...-of-horror-amc-premiere-dates-tca-1202435848/


Good GOD those legs go on forever! Rocking the teeny tiny shorts Alex!


----------



## loujono

VEGASTAR said:


> Yes it is  and he also wore it today at the TCA. There are more pics of him in this shirt from today and the photo shoot as well


He rocks the yellow - great to see him with colour and something other than grey or that green olive! Shows off his summer tan perfectly!


----------



## loujono

Santress said:


> View attachment 4147334
> View attachment 4147335
> View attachment 4147336
> View attachment 4147337
> View attachment 4147338
> View attachment 4147339
> View attachment 4147340
> View attachment 4147341
> View attachment 4147342
> View attachment 4147343
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Summer+2018+TCA+Press+Tour+Day+4/rZeNVa6UVip
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/AMC+TCA+Panels+and+Talent/LMDSu0pvMrW


Florence is so pretty


----------



## Santress

Alex's* 2018 Summer TCA - Portraits*

BEVERLY HILLS, CA - JULY 28: Alexander Skarsgård of AMC's of 'The Little Drummer Girl' poses for a portrait during the 2018 Summer Television Critics Association Press Tour at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on July 28, 2018 in Beverly Hills, California. (Photo by Robby Klein/Contour by Getty Images)











Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009J15328332521983285


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009J15328332521983285


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002V15328332451986565


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002V15328332451986565


----------



## Julia_W

He looks so perfect in that beach pic, it's almost like he couldn't be real.  I think I'm going to like his Little Drummer Girl look after all.  

I really liked his yellow shirt last week when he wore it for the Mama Mia screening, but it is definitely better unbuttoned with the tiny little swim trunks.  God bless 1970's short shorts.


----------



## StarrLady

He looks great in these latest pics! Almost too good to be true. His hair is perfect at this blonder and longer length.
That beach pic is extra icing on the cake. And now we are hearing that AMC is planning to air LDG in November. So we may get a good bit of Alex in the fall. With THP premiering at TIFF in September and LDG airing in November, that’s a lot to look forward to. Hopefully, we get some trailers soon.


----------



## Blue Irina

Alex has beautiful legs!


----------



## Kitkath70

So we now have an image to go with Florence’s Instagram post about “watching the big Swede looking effortlessly elegant on a bay full of painful pebbles.” 

I like the fact the he’s not really man scaped.  Nice hairy chest and legs.  Gotta love the 70’s.  ( He has a couple of large bruises on his leg in the picture too)

I love him in the yellow shirt.  It looks like he is wearing the same shirt only in pale blue in the pictures with Bill.  Maybe we’ll get lucky and he has other colors of this shirt hiding in his closet. 

He’s looking really, really good lately.  Whatever is going on in LA seems to agree with him.


----------



## Santress

Agree, he looks great. I don't really mind the LDG wardrobe but the bathing suit is definitely the high point so far. 

More/HQs from yesterday's *Summer 2018 TCA *photo call (July 28, 2018):

































































































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007P15328843421984218

+

A portrait from the *2018 SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018) shared by *Bane Visnjic*:

Alexander Scarsgard having fun with his Actor trophy. Such a pleasant and personable guy.


----------



## Santress

More *2018 Summer TCA - Portraits *by* Robby Klein *(July 28, 2018):
*






*

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## OHVamp

He has legs most women would be envious of.  The teeny shorts were the norm for that time. Same with basketball shorts. I remember thinking "how can they keep their junk tucked"?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

loujono said:


> He rocks the yellow - great to see him with colour and something other than grey or that green olive! Shows off his summer tan perfectly!





Julia_W said:


> He looks so perfect in that beach pic, it's almost like he couldn't be real.  I think I'm going to like his Little Drummer Girl look after all.
> 
> I really liked his yellow shirt last week when he wore it for the Mama Mia screening, but it is definitely better unbuttoned with the tiny little swim trunks.  God bless 1970's short shorts.



I'm really glad he's decided to add color to his wardrobe, even if came from the DLG wardrobe. 
I'm glad he's  worn that shirt with black pants the last two Saturdays: black/gold are my HS's school colors. He looks better in that color combination than most of my fellow students ever did.
I do really really like the beach pic. And am amused that the 'sexpot' shot is not of Florence but of Alex. And, if they follow the time line, we should get the beach shots in the first episode.



StarrLady said:


> He looks great in these latest pics! Almost too good to be true. His hair is perfect at this blonder and longer length.
> That beach pic is extra icing on the cake. And now we are hearing that AMC is planning to air LDG in November. So we may get a good bit of Alex in the fall. With THP premiering at TIFF in September and LDG airing in November, that’s a lot to look forward to. Hopefully, we get some trailers soon.



I'm very happy that LDG will be show in November, We should get plenty Alex stuff this fall.



Santress said:


> Agree, he looks great. I don't really mind the LDG wardrobe but the bathing suit is definitely the high point so far.
> 
> More/HQs from yesterday's *Summer 2018 TCA *photo call (July 28, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007P15328843421984218
> 
> +
> 
> A portrait from the *2018 SAG Awards* (January 21, 2018) shared by *Bane Visnjic*:
> 
> Alexander Scarsgard having fun with his Actor trophy. Such a pleasant and personable guy.




His expressions in some of these shots are just wonderfully goofy.

I like Florence's IG caption:
It was a day with this yella fella...
We’re all excited about this one.


----------



## Santress

Video of Alex at *LAX* shared today (July 29, 2018):

Sunday, July 29, 2018: Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard was dressed casual, in tan slacks and a plain white t-shirt, stretching his legs as he made his way through the airport, catching a flight out of Los Angeles. 



via



More HQs of Alex at the *TCA* panel (July 28, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001003S15329052641981772


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe his coming home to Sweden and set up his new apartment in Stockholm. I still hope that he will be at WoW.


----------



## a_sussan

Oh.. And thank you @Santress for all the lovely pics and videos.


----------



## a_sussan

Here is a translation from the article in Aftonbladet.se
https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbla...ander-skarsgard-att-kopa-lagenhet-i-stockholm

HOLLYWOOD. Recently, the future father and Hollywood star Bill Skarsgård, 27, bought an apartment in Stockholm.
Now he gets a company and maybe help with the child care of the big brother Alexander, 41.
"I have bought an apartment in Södermalm, but have not even moved in yet," he says to the Nöjesbladet.
Alexander, 41, makes the revelation when he receives in West Hollywood for an early launch of "The Little drummer girl".
The spy story based on John Le Carre's novel became the 1984 Hollywood film with Diane Keaton and Yul Brunner in the lead.
When the new version is released in November, it's a miniserie in six parts. Skarsgard plays an Israeli intelligence officer who enters an actress (Charlie Pugh) in a dangerous plane ruled by Israeli spy champion Kurtz (Michael Shannon).
"I got the script when I filmed in Spain and despite being up early and working the next morning, I could not stop reading until I plowed the nearly 400 pages.
"It just made it a very easy project to say yes," he says.
"The little drummer girl" is just one in the line of Hollywood projects that Alexander is involved in right now. On the way out is "Aftermath", a film about time in Berlin after the end of 1945.
"It has been hectic," he admits.

- I finished the recording of the new season of "Big Little lies" yesterday, (Friday, Red Note). Now I should actually have some free time. I'm going to Iceland tomorrow (Sunday, Red Note). I'm going to hike for a week, turn off my phone, charge the batteries and completely disable civilization.

More time in Sweden
After that, a visit to Sweden and, most likely, the interior of the new apartment awaits.
"I'm very happy here in the United States. I'll still stay in New York. But I want to spend more time in Sweden than I did in recent years. My parents are there and all my 64 siblings, he says with a laugh.
That Bill will be dad is one of the reasons for Alexanders apartment purchase.
"Sam, my other brother, has a three year old and I have two young brothers who are six and nine. I love them so much and now when my siblings start to have children I want to be there when they grow up. I do not want them to see me like a stranger who just shows up a little short twice a year.
"Growed on Södermalm"
The choice of address was given to Alexander.
"I grew up at Södermalm. Every street corner feels like home and I have so many memories from there.
15 years have passed since Alexander left Stockholm for the United States. He has not had any permanent residence in Sweden since then.
- I have no childhood memories either here in LA or NY. Something happens when I get home. Therefore, the location was very important when I chose the apartment. I wanted to be in the areas where I grew up.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Hi @rexdanger! Hope you’re well and having a great summer! You likely won’t see this, but on the off chance that that you may... I don’t suppose you’d be able to help get Jack in to see the premiere of #TheHummingbirdProject at @tiff_net, would you? Or maybe just a high-5 on your way in? You were so kind to him on set. We know that “Cousin #1” will likely not rank very high on the guest list, but this whole experience has been a once in a life time thing for him, and it would just be incredible to watch him take it all in- small role or not! #throwingitouttotheuniverse #proudmama#neverknow -Jen
Alex was so kind to him. Jack played his nephew and got to work with him all day. At the end, @rexdanger made a big deal out of “getting to meet the future first-ever combo @nhl player / Oscar winner” , but really he probably just knew that Jack’s mum was desperately hoping to capture this moment. Self-induced male-pattern baldness or not.


----------



## StarrLady

a_sussan said:


> Here is a translation from the article in Aftonbladet.se
> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbla...ander-skarsgard-att-kopa-lagenhet-i-stockholm
> 
> HOLLYWOOD. Recently, the future father and Hollywood star Bill Skarsgård, 27, bought an apartment in Stockholm.
> Now he gets a company and maybe help with the child care of the big brother Alexander, 41.
> "I have bought an apartment in Södermalm, but have not even moved in yet," he says to the Nöjesbladet.
> Alexander, 41, makes the revelation when he receives in West Hollywood for an early launch of "The Little drummer girl".
> The spy story based on John Le Carre's novel became the 1984 Hollywood film with Diane Keaton and Yul Brunner in the lead.
> When the new version is released in November, it's a miniserie in six parts. Skarsgard plays an Israeli intelligence officer who enters an actress (Charlie Pugh) in a dangerous plane ruled by Israeli spy champion Kurtz (Michael Shannon).
> "I got the script when I filmed in Spain and despite being up early and working the next morning, I could not stop reading until I plowed the nearly 400 pages.
> "It just made it a very easy project to say yes," he says.
> "The little drummer girl" is just one in the line of Hollywood projects that Alexander is involved in right now. On the way out is "Aftermath", a film about time in Berlin after the end of 1945.
> "It has been hectic," he admits.
> 
> - I finished the recording of the new season of "Big Little lies" yesterday, (Friday, Red Note). Now I should actually have some free time. I'm going to Iceland tomorrow (Sunday, Red Note). I'm going to hike for a week, turn off my phone, charge the batteries and completely disable civilization.
> 
> More time in Sweden
> After that, a visit to Sweden and, most likely, the interior of the new apartment awaits.
> "I'm very happy here in the United States. I'll still stay in New York. But I want to spend more time in Sweden than I did in recent years. My parents are there and all my 64 siblings, he says with a laugh.
> That Bill will be dad is one of the reasons for Alexanders apartment purchase.
> "Sam, my other brother, has a three year old and I have two young brothers who are six and nine. I love them so much and now when my siblings start to have children I want to be there when they grow up. I do not want them to see me like a stranger who just shows up a little short twice a year.
> "Growed on Södermalm"
> The choice of address was given to Alexander.
> "I grew up at Södermalm. Every street corner feels like home and I have so many memories from there.
> 15 years have passed since Alexander left Stockholm for the United States. He has not had any permanent residence in Sweden since then.
> - I have no childhood memories either here in LA or NY. Something happens when I get home. Therefore, the location was very important when I chose the apartment. I wanted to be in the areas where I grew up.


Thank you for the translated version.
Based on this interview, we now know that Alex was filming Big Little Lies until the end of last week, the end of July, so Alex’s part seems to be far more substantial than originally imagined. We should be getting to see a lot of Alex at the end of 2018 and during 2019.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!
More/HQs from the *TCA press conference* (July 28, 2018):






























































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005D15329712381985493











Alexander Skarsgard and Florence Pugh at the presentation of the new mini-series "Little Drummer". Alexander plays a hero named Bekker, an Israeli intelligence officer, and Florence - his familiar, young actress. Together they have to get out of a dangerous story with high stakes. The premiere is scheduled for November of this year


----------



## Santress

a_sussan said:


> Here is a translation from the article in Aftonbladet.se
> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbla...ander-skarsgard-att-kopa-lagenhet-i-stockholm


Thank you for the article & translation! 

From *GQ*:

*The 10 Best-Dressed Men of the Week*
*



*

*WHO:* Alexander Skarsgard
*WHERE:* At a AMC Network panel during the Summer 2018 TCA Press Tour in Los Angeles
*WHEN:* July 28, 2018

*WHY:* The trick to make any simple summer fit look way more impressive is with a dose of bold color (in this case Skarsgard's tonal patterned button-up)

https://www.gq.com/gallery/best-dressed-men-of-the-week-7-30-18?mbid=social_twitter

via


----------



## betheunicorn

Dragging myself away from my recent reality.
Thanks to all for the updates. Couldn't wait for a release date, now I can't wait till November.
I know all about puppy eyes, but I just can’t get over the hair-twirling.
And, nooo… , definitely not just the color that makes him more impressive of the four. Stand corrected. Of the ten (absolutely no contest..., have you seen this?). Him being already miles apart more impressive, color just makes the difference brighter and stronger.


----------



## Santress

More portraits from the *TCA* press tour (July 28, 2018):






Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgård (The Little Drummer Girl)







Alexander Skarsgård (The Little Drummer Girl)

http://ew.com/tv/tca-2018-photo-studio/

via *jasisthequeenofawesome* tumblr


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Thanks, Buckeye!
> More/HQs from the *TCA press conference* (July 28, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005D15329712381985493
> 
> View attachment 4148721
> View attachment 4148724
> View attachment 4148725
> View attachment 4148726
> View attachment 4148727
> View attachment 4148729
> View attachment 4148730
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and Florence Pugh at the presentation of the new mini-series "Little Drummer". Alexander plays a hero named Bekker, an Israeli intelligence officer, and Florence - his familiar, young actress. Together they have to get out of a dangerous story with high stakes. The premiere is scheduled for November of this year



Thanks for the pics. Alex looks gorgeous, I love this look!

I should mention that costar Florence Pugh has posted 2 pictures of her and Alex at the TCAs on her Instagram. From her comments/postings, it seems that she has a positive view of Alex. Cute.

I also notice that the latest set of pictures posted here are exclusive to People Magazine and Entertainment Weekly which means that there are good odds they will appear in an upcoming issue.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Another *TCA* photo (July 28, 2018) by *Robby Klein*:






“Alexander Skarsgård
Photographed for his role in AMC’s The Little Drummer Girl.Photographed in Los Angeles.”


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Here is a translation from the article in Aftonbladet.se
> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbla...ander-skarsgard-att-kopa-lagenhet-i-stockholm
> 
> HOLLYWOOD. Recently, the future father and Hollywood star Bill Skarsgård, 27, bought an apartment in Stockholm.
> Now he gets a company and maybe help with the child care of the big brother Alexander, 41.
> "I have bought an apartment in Södermalm, but have not even moved in yet," he says to the Nöjesbladet.
> Alexander, 41, makes the revelation when he receives in West Hollywood for an early launch of "The Little drummer girl".
> The spy story based on John Le Carre's novel became the 1984 Hollywood film with Diane Keaton and Yul Brunner in the lead.
> When the new version is released in November, it's a miniserie in six parts. Skarsgard plays an Israeli intelligence officer who enters an actress (Charlie Pugh) in a dangerous plane ruled by Israeli spy champion Kurtz (Michael Shannon).
> "I got the script when I filmed in Spain and despite being up early and working the next morning, I could not stop reading until I plowed the nearly 400 pages.
> "It just made it a very easy project to say yes," he says.
> "The little drummer girl" is just one in the line of Hollywood projects that Alexander is involved in right now. On the way out is "Aftermath", a film about time in Berlin after the end of 1945.
> "It has been hectic," he admits.
> 
> - I finished the recording of the new season of "Big Little lies" yesterday, (Friday, Red Note). Now I should actually have some free time. I'm going to Iceland tomorrow (Sunday, Red Note). I'm going to hike for a week, turn off my phone, charge the batteries and completely disable civilization.
> 
> More time in Sweden
> After that, a visit to Sweden and, most likely, the interior of the new apartment awaits.
> "I'm very happy here in the United States. I'll still stay in New York. But I want to spend more time in Sweden than I did in recent years. My parents are there and all my 64 siblings, he says with a laugh.
> That Bill will be dad is one of the reasons for Alexanders apartment purchase.
> "Sam, my other brother, has a three year old and I have two young brothers who are six and nine. I love them so much and now when my siblings start to have children I want to be there when they grow up. I do not want them to see me like a stranger who just shows up a little short twice a year.
> "Growed on Södermalm"
> The choice of address was given to Alexander.
> "I grew up at Södermalm. Every street corner feels like home and I have so many memories from there.
> 15 years have passed since Alexander left Stockholm for the United States. He has not had any permanent residence in Sweden since then.
> - I have no childhood memories either here in LA or NY. Something happens when I get home. Therefore, the location was very important when I chose the apartment. I wanted to be in the areas where I grew up.



I was wondering when he would finally buy a place back in Stockholm. Hopefully he'll be able to spend time there. He bought the apartment in NYC a year ago and has spent what, two weeks in it? 

I'm glad to see that he's getting away and hiking in Iceland again. He hiked there 5 years ago, just before we started this now never-ending thread. 



StarrLady said:


> Thank you for the translated version.
> Based on this interview, we now know that Alex was filming Big Little Lies until the end of last week, the end of July, so Alex’s part seems to be far *more substantial than originally imagined*. We should be getting to see a lot of Alex at the end of 2018 and during 2019.



I suspect that if I were to go back the last discussion on BLL before we knew he was actually in it I probably wrote that I thought he'd be in it, but it wouldn't be much. I'm glad that it does seem to be more than just a short flashback.


Thanks for all the pics Santress!!

AMC has a LDG page up, though no date announcment yet. They do have this: 
*GET READY FOR A NEW 3-NIGHT EVENT*
It's a 6 hour series. Does this mean we're getting two hours per night? Will it be weekly, 3 nights in a row? 

https://www.amc.com/shows/the-little-drummer-girl


----------



## Maggiesview

Sounds like we will get 2 episodes per night for 3 nights either consqutively or one night for 3 weeks. Seems to me they did something like this with the Night Manager. If you have AMC premier they will probably make all 6 episodes available simultaneously. They did that with the Terror and it’s supposed to be a feature of subscribing to AMC premier. Can’t wait to binge watch LDG.


----------



## Santress

From instagram:

“When we got there, they hadn’t shot down The Acropolis in 70 years. To get up there at night, when it was just us, the crew, and to see the sunset over Athens or Parthenon and to stand there and just experience it and see how day goes into night. It was the most remarkable. And we were there until sunrise.”
Alexander Skarsgard on shooting key scenes at the Acropolis for the upcoming mini series ‘The Little Drummer Girl’. #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #johnlecarre #spyseries #bwportrait




Alexander Skarsgård has every reason to be happy. Like little brother Bill, he has acquired a living at Södermalm in Stockholm. We met him, talked home and the ever-growing family.
# alexanderskarsgård # apartment purchase #stockholm #thelittledrummergirl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Maggiesview said:


> Sounds like we will get 2 episodes per night for 3 nights either consqutively or one night for 3 weeks. Seems to me they did something like this with the Night Manager. If you have AMC premier they will probably make all 6 episodes available simultaneously. They did that with the Terror and it’s supposed to be a feature of subscribing to AMC premier. Can’t wait to binge watch LDG.



Thanks.

Google tells me that TNM aired on Tuesdays at 10 pm EDT in the US, so they did it 'normally' in terms of actual broadcast showing. Though as that was two years ago, they may end up following more along the lines of how they released The Terror. The sooner they release broadcast/streaming dates the better. 

I have no idea if Camille and Alex are dating, but I'm pretty sure this 'source' is the voice in the writer's head after about 2 minutes of viewing fan pages. There are some amusing errors in this one:

ROWE LIKES A SWINGER
*Harry Styles’ model ex-girlfriend Camille Rowe moving on with hunky Tarzan actor Alexander Skarsgård*
It’s awkward news for Alexa Chung, who introduced Harry and Camille, because she dated Alex for two years until last summer

From Simon Boyle's Bizarre Column
31st July 2018, 9:30 pm
Updated: 1st August 2018, 12:00 am
HARRY STYLES’ ex-girlfriend Camille Rowe is moving in One Direction – towards the arms of another man.
Just a day after The Sun told how the couple had ended their one-year romance, I can reveal she has moved on with hunky Tarzan actor Alexander Skarsgård.
The couple started seeing each other shortly after her relationship came to an end earlier this year.
But it’s awkward news for Alexa Chung, who introduced Harry and Camille, because she dated Alex for two years until last summer.
A source close to the Victoria’s Secret model said: “Camille and Alexander have been quietly dating for a few weeks now.
“They met while shooting an ad campaign at the beginning of the year.
“She was just friends with him at first but after things ended with Harry, they started to grow closer.
“Since then they’ve been on a few dates, including one to a basketball game when she was sat on his knee and they were kissing a lot.
“But it’s not an ideal situation for any of them because of Alexa. Although they are now friends, it’s a bit weird.
“Now the couple just want to see how it goes without putting pressure on.”
While Alexander, 41, has stuck to dating younger models, it’s a change for 28-year-old Camille as Alexander, who played the lead in 2016’s The Legend of Tarzan and has starred in True Blood, is 17 years older than Harry.
Camille, has previously dated MGMT frontman Andrew VanWyngarden and actor Robert Pattinson, while Alexander has been linked to actresses Amanda Seyfried and Kate Bosworth.
Here’s hoping for a proper Hollywood ending this time.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...iend-camille-rowe-dating-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Santress

From today and fresh off instagram (via ASN):




Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgård from Little Drummer Girl on AMC

https://www.tvinsider.com/gallery/tca-2018-amazon-netflix-photos/

via


----------



## betheunicorn

Santress said:


> From instagram:
> 
> “When we got there, they hadn’t shot down The Acropolis in 70 years. To get up there at night, when it was just us, the crew, and to see the sunset over Athens or Parthenon and to stand there and just experience it and see how day goes into night. It was the most remarkable. And we were there until sunrise.”
> Alexander Skarsgard on shooting key scenes at the Acropolis for the upcoming mini series ‘The Little Drummer Girl’. #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #johnlecarre #spyseries #bwportrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård has every reason to be happy. Like little brother Bill, he has acquired a living at Södermalm in Stockholm. We met him, talked home and the ever-growing family.
> # alexanderskarsgård # apartment purchase #stockholm #thelittledrummergirl




Alex from dusk till dawn at the Acropolis? Thought it was just for a couple of hours! Must’ve been incredible. I was wondering about how he felt up there. Love that he referred to its war history. Myself, am not always in the mood to read about new places I visit, so, hats off! This monument does that to you. You kind of reboot up there. On everything. So glad he liked it.
Back to the BLL talk, I’ve said before it’d be a big miss not to script him big time in BLL2. Perry is the pivotal character that reinforces old and new plot. I’d love to see some light shed on the relationship of an abuser with his mom. If that’s the direction they’re going at. Can’t wait to see it.
Iceland seems like a big natural cooling unit right now with breathtaking scenery, so sounds like the perfect getaway. Esp. if visiting close friends.
I thought he already had an apartment in Stockholm. Nice time to be in Stockholm. Long daylight hours of summery cooling climate. Uncle Alex! Gets to have more of the fun and less of the worry!
I wish he gets some rest from all this back-to-back work, and some down time. Also wish for a breezy Iceland post? Shed some cooling vibes on the summer-heated world?


----------



## Santress

@betheunicorn. Re: BLL. Agree, I would love to see more of Perry's back story and find out why he got to be the way he was.

More from the *2018 Summer Television Critics Association* press tour (July 28, 2018):






Alexander Skarsgard Press Conference for The Little Drummer Girl.
Photo by INSTARimages / AFLO
# Alexander Scarsgard # AlexanderSkarsgard # Overseas celebrity # celebrity # Actor # actor # Little drummer girl # The LittleDrummerGirl
# Afro # Stock Photo #stockphoto # stockimage
# editorialphotography # I want to connect with people who like pictures



















Florence and Alexander (@rexdanger) at Summer TCA 2018. Photos by Robby Klein.








Alexander Skarsgard at 'The Little Drummer Girl' press conference, Los Angeles, Aug. 1, 2018.
_
: Startraks Photo / Shutterstock


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003B15332230885999


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgardOnline* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003B15332230885999


----------



## Kitkath70

From Kristen Bauer’s Facebook page

#tbt to #trueblood - remember this scene?  #Pam and #Eric Kiss for the first time. I wanted this to be an epic screen kiss as it sets up this entire century long relationship. I’d waited 5 seasons to learn Pams Back story! But in reality this was pretty much how Steve, Mariana and Alex looked at me after that kiss. Poor Alex had to like swoop/spin me out of the room in to the hallway while kissing, to where Steve & Mariana were squished up against a wall about 9” away making faces at us while all my 1905 vintage Petty-coats entwined my legs and I almost took Alex down. I think Mariana and Steve said, it’s like watching my parents kiss! But we laughed and laughed and editors made us look Agile and sexy. I miss these crazy kids when I see a photo like this! Love you guys and gal! @stephenmoyer @marianaklaveno #alexanderskarsgård #daddy #love #vampire #maker #throwbackthursday


----------



## Kitkath70

New fan photo from Iceland.  Guess we know who he’s with. That looks like the Gullfoss waterfall.  It’s in the Golden Circle outside of Reykjavik.  Usually a first or last stop on a trip to Iceland since  it’s not too far from the airport.  It’s really beautiful there.


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> From Kristen Bauer’s Facebook page
> 
> #tbt to #trueblood - remember this scene?  #Pam and #Eric Kiss for the first time. I wanted this to be an epic screen kiss as it sets up this entire century long relationship. I’d waited 5 seasons to learn Pams Back story! But in reality this was pretty much how Steve, Mariana and Alex looked at me after that kiss. Poor Alex had to like swoop/spin me out of the room in to the hallway while kissing, to where Steve & Mariana were squished up against a wall about 9” away making faces at us while all my 1905 vintage Petty-coats entwined my legs and I almost took Alex down. I think Mariana and Steve said, it’s like watching my parents kiss! But we laughed and laughed and editors made us look Agile and sexy. I miss these crazy kids when I see a photo like this! Love you guys and gal! @stephenmoyer @marianaklaveno #alexanderskarsgård #daddy #love #vampire #maker #throwbackthursday
> 
> View attachment 4151967


Imagine hiking in Iceland and running into that gorgeous tall drink of water?  His hair like this is really my favourite look for him. Yum.


----------



## Kitkath70

I’m actually surprised to see him at the waterfall.  It’s where all the tour buses go, so there are hundreds of people usually there.  Surprised there aren’t more photos of him popping up.  He’d be hard to miss even with all the beauty surrounding them.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> I’m actually surprised to see him at the waterfall.  It’s where all the tour buses go, so there are hundreds of people usually there.  Surprised there aren’t more photos of him popping up.  He’d be hard to miss even with all the beauty surrounding them.



I for one am glad that he went to such a touristy place and we got a fan pic. He looks good. The waterfall is nice too! Once of these days I'll get to Iceland.

Here's how to get Alex's TCA look, on the cheap (GQ really liked this look):
*How to Get Alexander Skarsgard's Perfect Summer Fit*
For around $250, you can look this good too (from the neck down).

Now that we’re officially in the Hot as Hell stage of the summer, there’s a good chance your style has taken a hit. Which is fine, this year of all years, because we’re living in the golden age of hamper dressing. But if dust fits aren’t your speed, or you just need to keep it tight for professional purposes, please direct your attention to Alexander Skarsgardhere. The man is keeping it cool, looking like a billionaire (or at least a very well-compensated thespian), and yet his entire outfit can be copped for less than a pair of Nike x Off-White Prestos.

The mechanics of this outfit are simple, which is crucial for extreme-heat dressing: It’s a short-sleeve button-down shirt, a leather watch, some slim-fit chinos, and white sneakers. On paper, this couldn’t be any more classic. Where Skarsgard (and his stylist) went _especially_ right was in making sure the shirt went a little bit above and beyond the call of duty. It’s got a retro camp collar, you’ll notice, and is done in a textured golden knit that makes it look swaggier than a classic Oxford and more interesting than your standard pique polo shirt. While it might seem like the sort of thing that only French luxury brands make, it isn’t. Plenty of affordable brands are pumping out shirts like this right now—try Saturdays NYC or Stussy for starters. As for the rest of the look, if you don’t own the elements already, they’re easy enough to buy on the cheap. Uniqlo chinos are damn near perfect, and they’ll hem them in-store for free.

Here, everything you need to look as cool and polished as Alexander Skarsgard, minus his face and body. (That’ll cost you way more than $250.)
*https://www.gq.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-summer-style-get-the-look*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Another from today (August 4, 2018) in Iceland:




Source:  *martaoskars* August 4th insta story

https://www.instagram.com/martaoskars/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTgzODgyMDg2MTMzNTk4NTA0NQ==.2


----------



## Santress

More 2018 Summer *TCA* Portraits from July 28, 2018 by *Robby Klein*:








Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Untagged version from Florence. She's such a cutie.
She got raves for Lady Macbeth. I can't wait to see what she does with LDG.






Sometimes you just gotta make it about you..
*dying. I’m in love with this* 
#the little drummer girl


----------



## StarrLady

The September 2018 issue of Empire Magazine has an article about Hold the Dark. It has a picture of Alex as Vernon Sloane. The article says that Hold the Dark will be on Netflix starting on September 28, 2018.

Great news! A new Alex movie to see next month. And Alex looks fantastic in the picture.


----------



## Santress

Thanks @StarrLady!

Here is a digital scan and transcription from The Library.
This sounds really good and very intense. 





*New Promo Stills and Release Info. About Hold the Dark in the September 2018 issue of EMPIRE Magazine! Hold the Dark will premiere on Netflix on September 28, 2018!*
From EM:

*Embracing the darkness*
Empire spoke to Jeremy Saulnier on the phone from New York on 10 July.

_Hold the Dark_ sees director Jeremy Saulnier complete a loose trilogy of thrillers.

WITH _BLUE RUIN_ and _Green Room_, Jeremy Saulnier carved a distinct niche for himself, fusing art house and exploitation cinema marked by dynamism, a distinct feel for atmosphere and buckets of blood. His latest, _Hold the Dark_, seems to be continuing variations on this loose theme – but it’s proved to be his most taxing. “This film has so many firsts for me,” says Saulnier. “It has my record number of intimate dialogue scenes and my highest body count. It has my first war scene, my first aerial sequence, my first time working extensively with animals. So in that regard it was a huge challenge.”

    Based on William Giraldi’s 2014 novel, _Hold the Dark_ sees wolf expert Russell Core (Jeffrey Wright) investigate the disappearance of three children, believed taken by wolves in the Alaskan village of Keelut. In true Saulnier style, Core discovers an unspeakable secret that sets in motion bloodshed, despair and death. Saulnier was stretched to the limit working with wolves and his cast enduring the harsh conditions of Alberta, Canada. In the process he mounted a sustained shoot-out that feels like a movie within the movie.

    “It was the most prepped scene I’ve ever done in my career,” he recalls. “On the one hand you have to be reverent to the characters and on the other hand, it’s always fun blowing **** up.”

    When blowing **** up, it helps to have the money to do it, and Saulnier has found a welcome new home with Netflix’s deep pockets. The director is thrilled by the collaboration, but didn’t do anything to accommodate the small-screen format:  “I made the biggest, widest-scoped cinematic movie I could make.”

    Saulnier says he will “continue to explore high-impact kinetic film making,” but don’t rule out some curve balls, especially if the blockbusters come calling. “I will do a big studio movie if it suits me,” he says. “But I will be able to nimbly write a self-funded indie just in case I **** the bed.” It’s unlikely. Besides, _Frozen 3:  Elsa Vs The Wolves_ would be a thing to behold.

_Hold the Dark_ is on Netflix from September 28.

Sources:  The Library's digital scan from page 22 of EMPIRE Magazine’s September 2018 issue, Article by Ian Freer, The Library's transcription.


----------



## Santress

A longer shot/HQ version of the new still from *EmpireOnline.com*:





*Jeremy Saulnier'sGreen Room Follow-UpHold The Dark HasHis ‘Highest BodyCount’ – ExclusiveImage*

If you’ve seen Green Room or Blue Ruin, chances are you haven’t forgotten them – dark, searing thrillers with bursts of stomach-churning violence and lashing of claustrophobia. Now director Jeremy Saulnier is back with his third film – and while it doesn’t follow on the colour-themed names, Hold The Dark will continue the other Saulnier traditions. The film, a Netflix original, casts Westworld star Jeffrey Wright as wolf expert Russell Core who ventures to the Alaskan village of Keelut when three children go missing – assumed to be the work of lupine activity.

Empire has an exclusive new image from the film, as seen in the new issue on sale now, showing Alexander Skarsgård as Keelut-dweller Vernon Sloane alongside Beckham Crawford as his son Bailey.

Speaking to _Empire_, Saulnier revealed that the film includes both more carefully-crafted character moments – and even more blood and guts than his previous work. “This film has so many firsts for me,” he said. “It has my record number of intimate dialogue scenes and my highest body count. It has my first war scene, my first aerial sequence, my first time working extensively with animals. So in that regard it was a huge challenge.”

Read more about _Hold The Dark_ in _Empire_’s Greatest Star Wars Characters issue, on sale now. The film arrives on Netflix on 28 September.

https://www.empireonline.com/movies...hold-dark-highest-body-count-exclusive-image/
via


----------



## VEGASTAR

Everybody is at the way out west festival  and I mean 'every body' !!


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> Everybody is at the way out west festival  and I mean 'every body' !!


I’ve seen a lot of Instagram stories but haven’t spotted Alex.  I saw Siggi, so I assume he’s there.  Can you tell us where to look?


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> I’ve seen a lot of Instagram stories but haven’t spotted Alex.  I saw Siggi, so I assume he’s there.  Can you tell us where to look?


He is everywhere at backstage vip area.. wearing his new fav orange shirt again. So you can't miss him! 

Last time i shared ig post here a couple of people said it couldnt be viewed or opened and it was reposted. So i am not going to post since it creates a problem. I am sure they will share it soon. Just look at the fest name, location . He is standing behind the band and everyone looking at the stage and filming live has him too lol. All his friends are there too. Check their live stories.


----------



## VEGASTAR

@Julia_W please keep in mind that i am viewing through mobile ig ap. If you are viewing on a web page through your computer, you may not be able to see everything. You need to view through an app and be on a mobile i think


----------



## Julia_W

VEGASTAR said:


> @Julia_W please keep in mind that i am viewing through mobile ig ap. If you are viewing on a web page through your computer, you may not be able to see everything. You need to view through an app and be on a mobile i think


Thanks.  I saw the Alexander Stocks post, but that was it.  I’ll look at WOW posts in general.


----------



## Santress

^Unfortunately, instagram can be quite buggy and it just doesn't load sometimes.
From *Way Out West* today (August 9, 2018):




Video:

http://sendvid.com/sse5l811

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...8493_462807894194472_500807256700167807_n.mp4

Source:  T*eamWallstrom* August 9, 2018 insta stories

https://www.instagram.com/teamwallstrom/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/4aada2198a1cb8478f363e7853e9ddb3/5B6EF1A7/t51.12442-15/e35/37913190_1716802918417767_1158422923921326080_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0MjMxMDgzNzEzMTczNTAzMw==.2

via



Another video:

http://sendvid.com/itzliqrh

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...548_958709024331186_5023915562848319317_n.mp4

Source:  *stockss* August 9, 2018 insta stories


----------



## a_sussan

I was at Way Out West, didn't see him though, but there was quite a crowd.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Julia_W said:


> Thanks.  I saw the Alexander Stocks post, but that was it.  I’ll look at WOW posts in general.



ALEX is watching Arctic Monkeys as in ALEX TURNER in Stocks video. I wonder if those two also know each other and hang out 

I don't ever remember seeing a picture or a video where they were in the same frame before. So could this be the first? Maybe


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> ALEX is watching Arctic Monkeys as in ALEX TURNER in Stocks video. I wonder if those two also know each other and hang out
> 
> I don't ever remember seeing a picture or a video where they were in the same frame before. So could this be the first? Maybe


Ackward!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> The September 2018 issue of Empire Magazine has an article about Hold the Dark. It has a picture of Alex as Vernon Sloane. The article says that Hold the Dark will be on Netflix starting on September 28, 2018.
> 
> Great news! A new Alex movie to see next month. And Alex looks fantastic in the picture.





Santress said:


> Thanks @StarrLady!
> 
> Here is a digital scan and transcription from The Library.
> This sounds really good and very intense.
> 
> View attachment 4157654
> View attachment 4157655
> 
> 
> *New Promo Stills and Release Info. About Hold the Dark in the September 2018 issue of EMPIRE Magazine! Hold the Dark will premiere on Netflix on September 28, 2018!*
> From EM:
> 
> *Embracing the darkness*
> Empire spoke to Jeremy Saulnier on the phone from New York on 10 July.
> 
> _Hold the Dark_ sees director Jeremy Saulnier complete a loose trilogy of thrillers.
> 
> WITH _BLUE RUIN_ and _Green Room_, Jeremy Saulnier carved a distinct niche for himself, fusing art house and exploitation cinema marked by dynamism, a distinct feel for atmosphere and buckets of blood. His latest, _Hold the Dark_, seems to be continuing variations on this loose theme – but it’s proved to be his most taxing. “This film has so many firsts for me,” says Saulnier. “It has my record number of intimate dialogue scenes and my highest body count. It has my first war scene, my first aerial sequence, my first time working extensively with animals. So in that regard it was a huge challenge.”
> 
> Based on William Giraldi’s 2014 novel, _Hold the Dark_ sees wolf expert Russell Core (Jeffrey Wright) investigate the disappearance of three children, believed taken by wolves in the Alaskan village of Keelut. In true Saulnier style, Core discovers an unspeakable secret that sets in motion bloodshed, despair and death. Saulnier was stretched to the limit working with wolves and his cast enduring the harsh conditions of Alberta, Canada. In the process he mounted a sustained shoot-out that feels like a movie within the movie.
> 
> “It was the most prepped scene I’ve ever done in my career,” he recalls. “On the one hand you have to be reverent to the characters and on the other hand, it’s always fun blowing **** up.”
> 
> When blowing **** up, it helps to have the money to do it, and Saulnier has found a welcome new home with Netflix’s deep pockets. The director is thrilled by the collaboration, but didn’t do anything to accommodate the small-screen format:  “I made the biggest, widest-scoped cinematic movie I could make.”
> 
> Saulnier says he will “continue to explore high-impact kinetic film making,” but don’t rule out some curve balls, especially if the blockbusters come calling. “I will do a big studio movie if it suits me,” he says. “But I will be able to nimbly write a self-funded indie just in case I **** the bed.” It’s unlikely. Besides, _Frozen 3:  Elsa Vs The Wolves_ would be a thing to behold.
> 
> _Hold the Dark_ is on Netflix from September 28.
> 
> Sources:  The Library's digital scan from page 22 of EMPIRE Magazine’s September 2018 issue, Article by Ian Freer, The Library's transcription.



Oh good, a date. Hopefully soon a trailer as well. 
That still of Alex as Vernon and whoever his playing his son, it should be a 'nice' pic, but both of them look slightly creepy. That's good though, the book was creepy as hell.




Santress said:


> ^*Unfortunately, instagram can be quite buggy and it just doesn't load sometimes.*
> From *Way Out West* today (August 9, 2018):
> 
> View attachment 4158532
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/sse5l811
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...8493_462807894194472_500807256700167807_n.mp4
> 
> Source:  T*eamWallstrom* August 9, 2018 insta stories
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/teamwallstrom/
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/4aada2198a1cb8478f363e7853e9ddb3/5B6EF1A7/t51.12442-15/e35/37913190_1716802918417767_1158422923921326080_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0MjMxMDgzNzEzMTczNTAzMw==.2
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Another video:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/itzliqrh
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...548_958709024331186_5023915562848319317_n.mp4
> 
> Source:  *stockss* August 9, 2018 insta stories




It's been buggy for me the last week, whether on PC or mobile.

The TeamWallstrom IG is Margot Wallstrom, she's Sweden's Foreign Minister. It amuses me that she's hanging out at Patti Smith shows and taking photos with Alex. 



VEGASTAR said:


> ALEX is watching Arctic Monkeys as in ALEX TURNER in Stocks video. I wonder if those two also know each other and hang out
> 
> I don't ever remember seeing a picture or a video where they were in the same frame before. So could this be the first? Maybe



I want to say they did meet in Summer of 2015, or at least were at the same gathering, but am too lazy to check now.


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday at *Way Out West* (August 9, 2018):




Source:  Stockss'  August 10, 2018 insta story

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/c5fe4c612d616e6a96959d56c6516124/5B6F7EEC/t51.12442-15/e35/38285714_2149746235350459_1213824200993669120_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0Mjc2NDIzNDAyODg2NjQxMw==.2





Margot Wallström on meeting Alex:

“This is an actor and representative of Sweden that contributes to the image of Sweden. It's fun that such people show such humility, professionalism and are so nice and down to earth. I think he's amazingly good. A great representative of Sweden that we can be proud of. It was also a nice experience.”

Source:  *Aftonbladet.se 
*
https://www.aftonbladet.se/a/jPjbxw




Source:   *TeamWallstrom* instagram


----------



## StarrLady

The Entertainment Weekly Fall Movie issue dated August 17, 2018 includes Hold the Dark. It confirms that the film will be released on Netflix on September 28, 2018. It also has this synopsis:

HOLD THE DARK
Starring: Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough
Directed by: Jeremy Saulnier
Release date: 9.28

In this Alaskan-set thriller, Jeffrey Wright plays a naturalist who volunteers to track down a wolf that has taken a young boy from a remote village. Riley Keough (The Girlfriend Experience) costars as the child’s mother, while Alexander Skarsgard portrays his father, a soldier who’s been serving overseas in the Iraq War. “He returns home and his world unravels when he finds out what’s happened,” says the actor. Unsurprisingly, director Jeremy Saulnier (Green Room) recalls that the scenes involving wolves were among the most trying to shoot. “They’re skittish,” says the filmmaker of the animals. “They only respond to the laws of chaos-and sometimes a raw chicken.” That does not sound finger-lickin’ good. -Clark Collis

There’s also a picture of Alex with the boy playing his son where you see  more of Alex’s face.

I think this sounds very interesting and I like movies with wolves.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye & Starr!

Some vids from today's tacos and tequila lunch (August 10, 2018):

http://sendvid.com/df6tdq6v

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...054_483253118746902_6005380953635900092_n.mp4

Source:  *Stockss* instagram

http://sendvid.com/rohfkd5m

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...947_155934398628904_3473427827182435617_n.mp4

Source:  *anderswendin* instagram

http://sendvid.com/uv5lii32

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...2244_138937047029957_461202264075786533_n.mp4

Source:  *clarahallencreutz* instagram

http://sendvid.com/ek58btc6

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...3993_538993083200634_209899047884945337_n.mp4

Source:  *iamfaresfares* instagram

Some Bonus Dada to brighten everyone's day.


----------



## Santress

More fun with friends at WOW (August 10, 2018):

http://sendvid.com/dntahxpb

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...740_518330748617970_6242865440330680499_n.mp4

Source:  *Stockss* August 10, 2018 insta story


----------



## StarrLady

I will try to link to Entertainment Weekly so you can see the new picture they have of Alex as Verne Sloane in Hold the Dark.

http://ew.com>movies>fall-movie-preview-exclusive-looks-at-the-films-we-cant-wait-to-see/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Starrlady!

EW also shared an interview with the film's director, Jeremy Saulnier:

*Hold the Dark director says shoot for Alexander Skarsgård thriller was 'completely insane'*

*

*

In the Alaska-set thriller Hold the Dark (out on Netflix on Sept. 28), Jeffrey Wright plays a naturalist who volunteers to track down a wolf that has taken a young boy from a remote village. Riley Keough (The Girlfriend Experience) costars as the child’s mother, while Alexander Skarsgård portrays his father, a soldier who’s been serving overseas in the Iraq War. Unsurprisingly, director Jeremy Saulnier (Green Room) recalls that the scenes involving wolves were among the most trying to shoot. “They’re skittish,” says the filmmaker of the animals. “They only respond to the laws of chaos — and sometimes a raw chicken.”

ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: I’m guessing this was a tough shoot.

JEREMY SAULNIER: Oh, man, it was completely insane. It was great, we had just enough to get it done, but we were punching way above our weight class as far as the scope and scale of this film. I also was able to experiment with many new things, the challenges of many firsts. Not only did it have the most intense dialogue, and also the highest body count, it had a first war scene, it had an ariel sequence, and by far the most animals I’ve worked with. And the animals are amazing but, much like some of the characters and the themes of the film, they are not governed by film schedules, or times, or convenience, or anything human. They are just doing their own thing, and part of the film making process was to sometimes abandon the script, as far as every beat, and what the animals should be doing, and how they should form a semicircle, or sit there and growl, and show their teeth. It was just filming the wolves as real wolves, and bending to their will, and letting nature take its course, and observing and documenting, and then in the edit room putting together a sequence. Because I didn’t want to force my will upon the wolves in that CG world, and lose that naturalism, the grounded nature of the movie, which I thought was vital. It was a huge challenge, but I’m glad to take it on.

EW:  Where did you shoot the film?

JS:  We shot the film in Calgary, Canada, and we really lucked out. I wanted real snow, I didn’t want to do too much CG, anything artificial, and we were blessed with three of the snowiest weeks of the year while we were shooting, and so most of our scenes were able to take place in actual snow.

EW:  How cold did it get?

JS:  I think it got down to negative thirty Celsius. So, super cold. The funny thing is, with all the challenges, the cold was, for me at least, I didn’t even feel it. I became temporarily sort of impervious to it. Because I was so charged with what I had to do, what I had to create, what I had to bring home at the end of the day. The actors, though, you may want to ask them for a different story about the cold!

EW:  The screenplay is written by your regular collaborator, the actor Macon Blair, adapted from the novel by William Giraldi. How did the project come about?

JS:  I believe Macon got his hands on the book through CAA. He was intrigued by it, found it compelling, and immediately thought of me for the helmer. We’ve got this rapport, we’ve got this history, and the development process was very easy. Macon was faithful to the novel. The novel reads very cinematically. It has gravity, it has momentum. It was alluring in the fact that it was not traditional and there’s no formula to it. It was absolutely bats— crazy at times, and surprising, and really exciting for me to read as a novel.

EW:  Without giving too much away, this is not really the film you think it is going to be after the first fifteen minutes or so. Have you screened it to audiences? I’m fascinated by what people will think of it.

JS:  We’ve had a couple of test screenings, even in the editorial process, because there was so much material and so many ways to go. There [were] audible gasps in the theater. It’s fun because, of course, once you dig into the novel, and then script, and then the production phase, you know every inch of the movie, and the familiarity becomes sort of blinding. But to be in a theater with people, and then turn your head to watch them watch the movie, see it reflected in their eyes, you kind of get to experience that very first spark when I was reading the novel. You see it in their eyes and it’s pretty fun.

Source: https://ew.com/movies/2018/08/10/ho...ampaign=entertainmentweekly&utm_medium=social

via


----------



## Santress

From Day 2 of *WOW* (August 10, 2018):

Fan photo:




Alex owned the roundhouse!



Videos:

http://sendvid.com/1y5peds2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...9206_153220432224689_348167894880680977_n.mp4

Valter's in this one with Alex:

http://sendvid.com/6qjgxnka

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...649_692526014429905_7648765120183702203_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/kt4ccos3

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...625_102565240649461_1571874720851094043_n.mp4

Source:  *mys0* instagram

https://www.instagram.com/mys0/

Another fan pic:






https://www.instagram.com/tobiasfoerster/

More videos:

http://sendvid.com/yecbsus4

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...08_1976170855766765_7099280999197503450_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/kattrackarn/

http://sendvid.com/8v5imzn7

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...31_1203497379792552_2725790526357213901_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/hmarcussen/

http://sendvid.com/wra3xyxk

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...934_475971592870991_8891653377518168011_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/nordicspiritse/


----------



## Santress

More from *WOW* (August 10 and 11, 2018):

Day 3:









Video from his August 11, 2018 insta story:

http://sendvid.com/3leyi0up

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...986_134818627444372_7670690373496512006_n.mp4

*Tobias is the CEO of Aveny Familjen and part of the WOW posse that A. Stocks tagged in his initial WOW post. He's been pretty quiet but started to share some stuff today.

Day 2:




“Not every day you meet Alexander Skarsgård !! ☺ #starstruck #alexander skarsgard #wow gbg.”







Source:  *mys0*'s August 11, 2018 insta stories

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/7ee6c81300613c9a6627d535a8c3b151/5B717D6A/t51.12442-15/e35/38210419_299881774112234_2164137740172525568_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0MzU4MjkyNzgzNTAzMDIwNg==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/6726dea412397e329f6b581528da121d/5B710C1C/t51.12442-15/e35/37864854_1956995917669589_8054761025305575424_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0MzU4NDA3NjA1OTQ0ODI1Mg==.2





#wow what day we had yesterday! Now we drive the last day! ☀️

https://www.instagram.com/nordicspiritse/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More from *WOW* (August 10 and 11, 2018):
> Day 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video from his August 11, 2018 insta story:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/3leyi0up
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...986_134818627444372_7670690373496512006_n.mp4
> 
> *Tobias is the CEO of Aveny Familjen and part of the WOW posse that A. Stocks tagged in his initial WOW post. He's been pretty quiet but started to share some stuff today.
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> View attachment 4160403
> 
> 
> “Not every day you meet Alexander Skarsgård !! ☺ #starstruck #alexander skarsgard #wow gbg.”
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/6726dea412397e329f6b581528da121d/5B710C1C/t51.12442-15/e35/37864854_1956995917669589_8054761025305575424_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0MzU4NDA3NjA1OTQ0ODI1Mg==.2
> 
> View attachment 4160418
> View attachment 4160419
> 
> 
> #wow what day we had yesterday! Now we drive the last day! ☀️
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/nordicspiritse/




So he's wearing the shirt he picked up in Chicago (yes!), which is nice and tight  And he's holding a cucumber 

And in this pic, they could be clothing twins, if only he'd worn his new favorite gold shirt yesterday instead of Thursday:


His hair is out of control! This new look is beginning to grow on me


----------



## StarrLady

Film School Rejects has an article on Hold the Dark which says that Hold the Dark will have a limited theatrical release in addition to its Netflix release. So this means that some fans may be able to see it on the big screen!

https://filmschoolrejects.com/netflix-originals-september-october-november-december-2018/

“For my money the two most thrilling titles are coming from established genre filmmakers who’ve yet to disappoint. First up is Jeremy Saulnier’s Hold the Dark which despite only being his fourth feature is a definite must-see. His debut (Murder Party) is good fun, but both Blue Ruin and Green Room are flat-out masterpieces, so yeah, we’ll be watching this tale of man vs nature in the wilds of Alaska the very moment it comes available”

“HOLD THE DARK (9/28)
Director: Jeremy Saulnier/ Writer: Macon Blair
Cast: Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgard, James Badge Dale, Riley Keough, Julian Black Antelope

Retired naturalist and wolf expert Russell Core journeys to the edge of civilization in northern Alaska at the pleading of Medora Slone, a young mother whose son was killed by a pack of wolves. As Core attempts to help Medora track down the wolves who took her son, a strange and dangerous relationship develops between the two lonely souls. But when Medora’s husband Vernon returns home from the Iraq War, the news of his child’s death ignites a violent chain of events. As local cop, Donald Marium, races to stop Vernon’s vengeful rampage, Core is forced on a perilous odyssey into the heart of darkness.
*Will have a limited theatrical release*”


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> *Film School Rejects has an article on Hold the Dark which says that Hold the Dark will have a limited theatrical release in addition to its Netflix release. So this means that some fans may be able to see it on the big screen!*
> 
> https://filmschoolrejects.com/netflix-originals-september-october-november-december-2018/
> 
> “For my money the two most thrilling titles are coming from established genre filmmakers who’ve yet to disappoint. First up is Jeremy Saulnier’s Hold the Dark which despite only being his fourth feature is a definite must-see. His debut (Murder Party) is good fun, but both Blue Ruin and Green Room are flat-out masterpieces, so yeah, we’ll be watching this tale of man vs nature in the wilds of Alaska the very moment it comes available”
> 
> “HOLD THE DARK (9/28)
> Director: Jeremy Saulnier/ Writer: Macon Blair
> Cast: Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgard, James Badge Dale, Riley Keough, Julian Black Antelope
> 
> Retired naturalist and wolf expert Russell Core journeys to the edge of civilization in northern Alaska at the pleading of Medora Slone, a young mother whose son was killed by a pack of wolves. As Core attempts to help Medora track down the wolves who took her son, a strange and dangerous relationship develops between the two lonely souls. But when Medora’s husband Vernon returns home from the Iraq War, the news of his child’s death ignites a violent chain of events. As local cop, Donald Marium, races to stop Vernon’s vengeful rampage, Core is forced on a perilous odyssey into the heart of darkness.
> *Will have a limited theatrical release*”



A couple of weeks ago someone had updated HTD's Wikipedia page to note that there was a film called Hold the Dark scheduled to show on September 28, at the Monica Theater in Santa Monica. No synopsis, no poster, nothing. That theater info has now been updated, and yes it's this HTD:
https://www.laemmle.com/films/44364


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> A couple of weeks ago someone had updated HTD's Wikipedia page to note that there was a film called Hold the Dark scheduled to show on September 28, at the Monica Theater in Santa Monica. No synopsis, no poster, nothing. That theater info has now been updated, and yes it's this HTD:
> https://www.laemmle.com/films/44364


Thanks. Yes, in order for a film to be eligible for major awards, it has to be released on the same day (or earlier) in an LA theatre. So this could be why it is being shown simultaneously in Santa Monica.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies!

More from Day 2 of *WOW* (August 10, 2018, Göteborg, Sweden):






“What a weekend! Thanks to all our wonderful guests who came and hung out with us at the @nordicspiritse lounge !! ♥ ️ #wow gb.”

Source:  *mys0* instagram







“So awesome days at #wowgbg! .” 

Source:  *nahiraslanofficial* instagram



Another video from Day 3 of *WOW* (August 11, 2018):

http://sendvid.com/100tj8vz

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...490_157543768477950_5883861371372617632_n.mp4

Source:  *saurabhsinsta*'s August 11, 2018 insta story

https://www.instagram.com/saurabhsinsta/


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Behind-the-scenes photo of *Alex* on the set of *Mute* shared by Malwina Suwinska, the film’s makeup coordinator & special makeup effects artist, today (August 12, 2018).






“And with lovely Alexander Skarsgard #Mute #Duncan Jones #Alexander Skarsgard.”

Source: *malwinasuwinska* instagram


----------



## audiogirl

Looks like the HTD limited release will hit at a theater not too far away from me. So I may try to see it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

HTD will also be at TIFF:


https://www.tiff.net/tiff/hold-the-dark/


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> HTD will also be at TIFF:
> 
> 
> https://www.tiff.net/tiff/hold-the-dark/



So now I will try to get TIFF tickets for both THP and HTD!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> So now I will try to get TIFF tickets for both THP and HTD!



I hope you get to see them, and him!, at TIFF.
TIFF's schedule is released next Tuesday, the 21st.

At least we know September will bring promotional duties for him, so we'll get to see a lot of him.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I hope you get to see them, and him!, at TIFF.
> TIFF's schedule is released next Tuesday, the 21st.
> 
> At least we know September will bring promotional duties for him, so we'll get to see a lot of him.


Thanks! I hope to see him there.
And yes, it should mean Alex doing lots of promo next month.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

A few more from *WOW 2018* (Göteborg, Sweden).

Day 2 (August 10, 2018):




Source:  *mys0's* August 14, 2018 insta story

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg0NTYzODYzNDY1MDYyMTIzMg==.2

Day 3 (August 11, 2018):










Thank you for this year, Way Out West.

Best at the festival: Dance and song to Arcade Fire with Alexander Skarsgård (image proof exists). 

Quote from me when Arcade Fire played a little trude end from an ABBA song:
"Now it feels good to be in Sweden when they play ABBA for you, huh?
Mr. Skarsgård's answer:- Haha, yes exactly, ABBA .... * awkward silence * ♂️
.
Worst at the festival: long queue, where people crowded and WoW did nothing about it, which made me miss @frimanyo, as well as blistery and animal worn.
.
But see you next year anyway. 
.
#wayoutwest # wayoutwest2018 # alexanderskarsgård



One of *Hold the Dark's* producers, Eva Maria Daniels, confirmed September 12th as the film's TIFF premiere date today on instagram:


----------



## StarrLady

Due to Flarsky testing extremely well with test audiences (above 95%), the studio (Lionsgate) has decided the movie can be a major summer comedy and has moved it to a summer release, June 7, 2019.

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...mer-1202905757/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## a_sussan

Is it really 10 years, heck time flies. And sometimes I wonder what if he didn't take that part, wonder where he would be now, same place? Different type of actor? Still that rich and famous? 

HBO - "Generation Kill" are celebrating 10 years. 

https://www.hbo.com/generation-kill/alexander-skarsgard-10-year-anniversary-interview


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Sus! Great interview. GK will always be one of my favorite Alex projects. 

Another from the TCAs:

Alex photographed by Maarten de Boer for TV Insider at the Summer 2018 Television Critics Association press tour (July 28, 2018, California):

*

*

“Alexander Skarsgård confessed to wearing a shirt lifted from the ’70s-era ‘jet-setter, peacocking’ wardrobe he sports in The Little Drummer Girl, a six-part espionage thriller coming to AMC in November. Skarsgård’s Israeli spy Becker goes undercover and recruits Charlie (Florence Pugh), a passionate actress. ‘But are they falling in love?’ Skarsgård says. ‘It blurs the line between what’s real and what’s not.’“

Source: https://www.tvinsider.com/gallery/tca-2018-ahs-apocalypse-ozark-marvelous-mrs-maisel-spoilers/#2


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

New fan pic of Alex in Södermalm, Sweden shared on August 17, 2018!



Source:  *kse0720* instagram


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

a_sussan said:


> Is it really 10 years, heck time flies. And sometimes I wonder what if he didn't take that part, wonder where he would be now, same place? Different type of actor? Still that rich and famous?
> 
> HBO - "Generation Kill" are celebrating 10 years.
> 
> https://www.hbo.com/generation-kill/alexander-skarsgard-10-year-anniversary-interview



That was a good interview.

"*HBO:* *What sort of impact did the show have on you?*

*Alexander Skarsgård: *It was such a profound experience. I am where I am in my career today thanks to _Gen Kill_. It was kind of where it all began for me. Before that, I had done a very small part in _Zoolander_, but that was it in the States."

This, and TB starting its run just a couple of months later, really got his foot in the US entertainment door. And he's been able to take advantage of those opportunities with a combination of actual acting talent plus a pretty good nose for scripts, even out of what was probably a lot of crap in the first few years post GK and TB premieres.



Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Sus! Great interview. GK will always be one of my favorite Alex projects.
> 
> Another from the TCAs:
> 
> Alex photographed by Maarten de Boer for TV Insider at the Summer 2018 Television Critics Association press tour (July 28, 2018, California):
> 
> *
> View attachment 4165765
> *
> 
> “*Alexander Skarsgård confessed to wearing a shirt lifted from the ’70s-era ‘jet-setter, peacocking’ wardrobe he sports in The Little Drummer Girl, *a six-part espionage thriller coming to AMC in November. Skarsgård’s Israeli spy Becker goes undercover and recruits Charlie (Florence Pugh), a passionate actress. ‘But are they falling in love?’ Skarsgård says. ‘It blurs the line between what’s real and what’s not.’“
> 
> Source: https://www.tvinsider.com/gallery/tca-2018-ahs-apocalypse-ozark-marvelous-mrs-maisel-spoilers/#2



I'm glad that he chose this shirt to lift from a character wardrobe, though I'm curious as to why this one especially. I also hope that he took the swimwear as well! 



Santress said:


> From instagram via ASN:
> 
> New fan pic of Alex in Södermalm, Sweden shared on August 17, 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *kse0720* instagram




He looks good.


----------



## StarrLady

There is a Nordic trailer for the upcoming Netflix film Hold the Dark:


----------



## Ludwig

a_sussan said:


> Is it really 10 years, heck time flies. And sometimes I wonder what if he didn't take that part, wonder where he would be now, same place? Different type of actor? Still that rich and famous?
> 
> HBO - "Generation Kill" are celebrating 10 years.
> 
> https://www.hbo.com/generation-kill/alexander-skarsgard-10-year-anniversary-interview


----------



## a_sussan

Looks like he is Rome, it's taken yesterday 18th August


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Sus!

Fan photos from today in Italy (August 19, 2018):













Source:  *marcelagomezbeaute* August 19, 2018 insta stories

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/800937b1695558a99b20cb9dd4b0d0bd/5B7C6A82/t51.12442-15/e35/39609731_192666134814463_1188946371730735104_n.jpg?_nc_eui2=AeGz8JD_dMbMb5L2C_hrvlIf7zYLgg3kzZhWwcZm38EySPuTq3y2VBaC0K4wIIg6-M3C-0I-YKi1rSpkB66vchmhOIkEJZeHUzYtz5v4hDrKnA&se=8&ig_cache_key=MTg0OTUxMTE2Mjc3ODEwOTk5Mg==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/81684f44c386d4cd62b30750a05157c9/5B7C2E18/t51.12442-15/e35/38931407_317568185476332_1316622860243959808_n.jpg?_nc_eui2=AeFUqvzjqpYCOcKl4kn_HtcRUMX8RcFYYYyCVj8EV9P8n74kTvW1jQ7AXKqqcJOOTUrY2GJIvWl2ucYTac2Umqdq-1SAfa7ggX-QYTPt4S6A&ig_cache_key=MTg0OTUzNzU2NTI2NzM2NDczOQ==.2


----------



## Santress

More from last night in Rome (August 18, 2018, Italy):

Videos and pics from various August 18, 2018 insta stories:

http://sendvid.com/10lqaty8

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...341_320319315192507_3441480176406654458_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/therealyesimak

http://sendvid.com/0ki4ksef

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...785_229438801106106_5970285768704261671_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/la_lenya/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/7845535c7d148b8b6580cad6e9ef0851/5B7C13F4/t51.12442-15/e35/39119756_726593687681389_6937255206841221120_n.jpg?se=8&ig_cache_key=MTg0ODkxMjU5Nzg1NzA2MTgyNA==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/kevintekinel/

http://sendvid.com/hkcj93pi

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...82679_269681607194782_62632249399580192_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/leeno/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/02e096eebe8611f1de8890a979d982e9/5B7C0278/t51.12442-15/e35/38776795_2101876513399665_7999207160930107392_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTg0ODk2NTE5MTQ3ODI1NjQyMA==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/juliemartindd/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/d85f1392d1c962aefb56d772173a8e67/5B7C09E7/t51.12442-15/e35/39269277_757725877730960_872094823144751104_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg0ODk2Nzc1MTc4MDUyODQ5MQ==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/vincent_parisi/




Source:  https://www.instagram.com/therealyesimak/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/cafc6fc3499137b67d832130b13933b9/5B7C4FF1/t51.12442-15/e35/39168386_239465020241928_4852128578399109120_n.jpg?se=8&ig_cache_key=MTg0ODg4NTU1MDkzOTMzODc5NQ==.2

Another from today (August 19, 2018):




Source:  https://www.instagram.com/schenade/ insta story August 19, 2018

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTg0OTYwMTI5MzIzODUzOTU4Mw==.2


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Fan photo of Alex at the *Rome—Fiumicino International Airport *(August 20, 2018, Italy):



“# passenger lounge # fco # airoport # alex skarsgard # instagram # instadaily # instapic # picture of the day # tarzan # true blood # amazing # nice # good vibes #actor.”

-*manuvainaloca* instagram & August 20, 2018 insta story




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/893f6a23d891315cbe365b0b746e8770/5B7D9640/t51.12442-15/e35/38794851_287821522013019_7558566275392208896_n.jpg?se=8&ig_cache_key=MTg1MDEyOTE4ODk1OTM5MzEzMA==.2

+ Flashback Sunday set pics of Alex filming "*Free Your Mind*" for *Cut Copy*:

*christopher_hill_films*:  Was looking through some hard drives for possibly lost projects and I discovered a bunch of BTS photos of the ‘free your mind’ shoot with great actor and all round good human Alexander Skarsgard from some years ago. I generally don’t have much evidence of myself ‘directing’ on set, but according to these pics, it apparently involves pointing, looking off into the distance, sitting, laughing and casual romantic chats with lead actors in orange groves. Was a hectic one day shoot but I enjoyed every moment of it immensely. Great friends and colleagues involved. Still one of my favourite projects. #cutcopy #free your mind #alexander skarsgard @cut_copy @maxwellorgell @larksss @jason_baum @hank_eff."


----------



## Santress

New/old pic from Iceland from instagram via The Library:

*“Arctic Vampire”*:  Alexander Skarsgård photographed in Iceland by *Bjarke Bundgaard Ingels* .




Source:  *bjarkeingels* instagram:  “Arctic vampire.” (shared on August 19, 2018)



via

*pragsoffcl6* twitter


----------



## jooa




----------



## StarrLady

Alex has posted a picture of Iceland:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa & Starr. 

New promo still of Alex in *The Little Drummer Girl*:






*AMC’s Little Drummer Girl First-Look images; Premiere Date Announced*

AMC’s continuing efforts to bring the work of John le Carré to television audiences continues with this fall’s six-part miniseries adapting The Little Drummer Girl. As it turns out, the series will become something of a binge-watch event, as the cable network plans to deliver the spy thriller over the course of three consecutive evenings. The series will premiere November 19 with a two-hour episode, followed by two more nights of two, hour-long episodes, ending on November 21. 

The plan to turn The Little Drummer Girl into an event could work in its favor. After all, the miniseries stars recent Emmy and Golden Globe winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies), Academy Award nominee Michael Shannon, and up-and-coming star Florence Pugh (King Lear). But perhaps what makes the adaptation so appealing and unusual is that all six episodes are directed by acclaimed filmmaker Park Chan-wook, who has delivered such films as Oldboy, Stoker, and The Handmaiden. As such, the idea that a filmmaker of his caliber is adapting the work of le Carré should be enough to give the miniseries an edge when it finally premieres.

Moreover, the series will be a period drama, eschewing the desire to update the ‘70s-set story to the present day. The choice affords the director and actors a chance to stylishly recreate a fascinating era, while also potentially offering a more authentic le Carré experience. Check out the first-look images and the synopsis for the miniseries below: 
“Blurring the fine lines between love and hate; truth and fiction; and right and wrong; “The Little Drummer Girl” weaves a suspenseful and explosive story of espionage and high-stakes international intrigue. Set in the late 1970s, the pulsating thriller follows Charlie (Pugh), a fiery actress and idealist whose resolve is tested after she meets the mysterious Becker (Skarsgård), while on holiday in Greece. It quickly becomes apparent that his intentions are not what they seem, and her encounter with him entangles her in a complex plot devised by the spy mastermind Kurtz (Shannon). Charlie takes on the role of a lifetime as a double agent while remaining uncertain of her own loyalties.”

The Little Drummer Girl is one of three le Carré adaptations AMC and the BBC have in the works. In addition to a potential sequel to The Night Manager, an adaptation of The Spy Who Came in From the Cold, starring Aiden Gillen (Game of Thrones), is also on the way from writer Simon Beaufoy (Trust, The Hunger Games). Should this slate of miniseries prove successful and continue to attract top-notch talent, AMC could be in the le Carré business for some time to come. 

*https://screenrant.com/amc-little-d...tribution&utm_source=SR-TW&utm_campaign=SR-TW*

+ *Hold the Dark* added content to their instagram account as of today (August 21, 2018):

https://www.instagram.com/holdthedark/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Alex has posted a picture of Iceland:




I really thought, two weeks after his trip ended, that we weren't going to get any pic Iceland. 



Santress said:


> Thanks, Jooa & Starr.
> 
> New promo still of Alex in *The Little Drummer Girl*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMC’s Little Drummer Girl First-Look images; Premiere Date Announced*
> 
> AMC’s continuing efforts to bring the work of John le Carré to television audiences continues with this fall’s six-part miniseries adapting The Little Drummer Girl. As it turns out, the series will become something of a binge-watch event, as the cable network plans to deliver the spy thriller over the course of three consecutive evenings. The series will premiere November 19 with a two-hour episode, followed by two more nights of two, hour-long episodes, ending on November 21.
> 
> The plan to turn The Little Drummer Girl into an event could work in its favor. After all, the miniseries stars recent Emmy and Golden Globe winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies), Academy Award nominee Michael Shannon, and up-and-coming star Florence Pugh (King Lear). But perhaps what makes the adaptation so appealing and unusual is that all six episodes are directed by acclaimed filmmaker Park Chan-wook, who has delivered such films as Oldboy, Stoker, and The Handmaiden. As such, the idea that a filmmaker of his caliber is adapting the work of le Carré should be enough to give the miniseries an edge when it finally premieres.
> 
> Moreover, the series will be a period drama, eschewing the desire to update the ‘70s-set story to the present day. The choice affords the director and actors a chance to stylishly recreate a fascinating era, while also potentially offering a more authentic le Carré experience. Check out the first-look images and the synopsis for the miniseries below:
> “Blurring the fine lines between love and hate; truth and fiction; and right and wrong; “The Little Drummer Girl” weaves a suspenseful and explosive story of espionage and high-stakes international intrigue. Set in the late 1970s, the pulsating thriller follows Charlie (Pugh), a fiery actress and idealist whose resolve is tested after she meets the mysterious Becker (Skarsgård), while on holiday in Greece. It quickly becomes apparent that his intentions are not what they seem, and her encounter with him entangles her in a complex plot devised by the spy mastermind Kurtz (Shannon). Charlie takes on the role of a lifetime as a double agent while remaining uncertain of her own loyalties.”
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl is one of three le Carré adaptations AMC and the BBC have in the works. In addition to a potential sequel to The Night Manager, an adaptation of The Spy Who Came in From the Cold, starring Aiden Gillen (Game of Thrones), is also on the way from writer Simon Beaufoy (Trust, The Hunger Games). Should this slate of miniseries prove successful and continue to attract top-notch talent, AMC could be in the le Carré business for some time to come.
> 
> *https://screenrant.com/amc-little-d...tribution&utm_source=SR-TW&utm_campaign=SR-TW*
> 
> + *Hold the Dark* added content to their instagram account as of today (August 21, 2018):
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/holdthedark/




When LDG started filming, the presumed air date was sometime next year. But now that it's much sooner, 3 months still seems like a long way away.

HLD has a TIFF premiere date/time: September 12 at 6 pm

https://www.tiff.net/tiff/hold-the-dark/

THP has a premiere date/time of Saturday September 8 at 3 pm:
In the hopes of striking it rich, two scheming cousins (Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård) try to build a thousand-mile-long, four-inch-wide tunnel from Kansas to New Jersey that will give them a one-millisecond edge on transactions at the New York Stock Exchange.
Jesse Eisenberg and an almost unrecognizable Alexander Skarsgård play cousins Vincent and Anton Zalesky in Academy Award-nominated director Kim Nguyen's _The Hummingbird Project_.

Determined to create a more efficient way of transmitting information between stock exchanges, the cousins scheme to lay fibre-optic cable from Kansas City to New York, gaining them and their clients crucial seconds in order to trounce their competitors. Vincent — the force behind the scheme — is a frantic dreamer who pursues his ideas with zealot-like intensity while promising everyone the moon. Anton is the brains, a socially awkward data wiz with few friends besides Vincent. Both end up in the crosshairs of their ruthless former employer Eva Torres (Salma Hayek), a Wall Street lion willing to devour anyone unlucky enough to get in her way. Unfortunately, Anton hasn't entirely figured out how to make the cable connection fast enough to warrant the expense. As time runs out, Vincent's claims of grandeur get progressively wilder.

Extraordinary performances by the leads propel _The Hummingbird Project_. Eisenberg's Vincent provides the heart. He's so determined to escape his working-class roots and follow his dreams that he doesn't realize who he might take down with him. Skarsgård is a revelation. His Anton is a genius who can't function away from his keyboard. Hulking over everyone, but constantly hunched over, Anton looks like a giant forced into a smaller body.

A tragicomedy about hustlers (read: venture capitalists) fighting the establishment and even the course of history itself, Nguyen's latest is his most assured work since his widely celebrated _Rebelle_.

STEVE GRAVESTOCK

https://www.tiff.net/tiff/the-hummingbird-project/


----------



## VampFan

Lucky us. HTD, LDG, and THP all coming to a screen near us this fall. It’s always feast or famine with him/his movies. Only question is what is next? I’m not sure what’s on the horizon for him?


----------



## StarrLady

This article about the Hold the Dark trailer has a quote from Alex about his character, Vernon.

https://www.bustle.com/p/netflixs-h...jeffrey-wright-battling-wolves-video-10184792


----------



## Santress

Spotted in New York today (August 23, 2018):




Source:  https://www.instagram.com/cotto_rivera_art/ August 23, 2018 insta story

https://scontent-ort2-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTg1MjU1OTQ4MjI2MjY2MTIwMg==.2


----------



## VampFan

Someone has a new favorite shirt.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Lucky us. HTD, LDG, and THP all coming to a screen near us this fall. It’s always feast or famine with him/his movies. Only question is what is next? I’m not sure what’s on the horizon for him?



It will be a busy promo time for him for at least part of the fall.
I'm still presuming he's getting interesting offers, and he might have something yet to film this year. But he's also been filming for most of the last 12 months: 2 movies (I'm not counting a day of filming for Flarsky) and two miniseries. And now promo work. If he wants to take the rest of the year off I wouldn't be surprised. I also wouldn't be surprised if he squeezes in another project in before 2019.

THP will be screening at two other Canadian film fests in September:
https://calgaryfilm2018.eventive.org/films/the-hummingbird-project-5b7cffc36f40c70014c86403

http://www.finfestival.ca/event/17a71469202ccee69303dc76047c0467

Here's hoping THP gets picked up by a distributor while at TIFF.

HTD will also be showing at FantasticFest in Austin, Texas in September (there are plot spoilers in this summary/review)
http://fantasticfest.com/films/hold-the-dark

I have no idea whether Alex will be attending any of these other festivals.



VampFan said:


> Someone has a new favorite shirt.



When he loves an article of clothing, he really loves an article of clothing!  At least he's wearing different shoes.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It will be a busy promo time for him for at least part of the fall.
> I'm still presuming he's getting interesting offers, and he might have something yet to film this year. But he's also been filming for most of the last 12 months: 2 movies (I'm not counting a day of filming for Flarsky) and two miniseries. And now promo work. If he wants to take the rest of the year off I wouldn't be surprised. I also wouldn't be surprised if he squeezes in another project in before 2019.
> 
> THP will be screening at two other Canadian film fests in September:
> https://calgaryfilm2018.eventive.org/films/the-hummingbird-project-5b7cffc36f40c70014c86403
> 
> http://www.finfestival.ca/event/17a71469202ccee69303dc76047c0467
> 
> Here's hoping THP gets picked up by a distributor while at TIFF.
> 
> HTD will also be showing at FantasticFest in Austin, Texas in September (there are plot spoilers in this summary/review)
> http://fantasticfest.com/films/hold-the-dark
> 
> I have no idea whether Alex will be attending any of these other festivals.
> 
> 
> 
> When he loves an article of clothing, he really loves an article of clothing!  At least he's wearing different shoes.


 Exactly what I thought, I hate those white shoes


----------



## Santress

He definitely loves that shirt. 
These are so cute! From instagram via ASN:

Fan photos of Alex at *Tompkins Square Park* (August 23, 2018, NYC):





“It’s official. Dylan has left me for Alexander Skarsgård. I ain’t mad at her.”

-*_davefung_* instagram


----------



## Santress

Happy Birthday, Alex! 






Credit:  *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars* tumblr


----------



## Santress

These may or may not be new pics. They are marked as from Thursday, August 23, 2018:

"[HD] Alexander Scarsgard went out on August 23 in New York. #Alexander Skarsgård # is spotted on a stroll in New York City."









Source:  http://tw.weibo.com/hqspace/4276469750407807

Some oldies but goodies shared on instagram this morning (August 25, 2018):

A throwback to the day I met my celebrity crush lol Alexander Skarsgård! That was a great day lol! This was at the height of my True Blood Mania! #trueblood #alexanderskarsgård



As a vampire Eric in the TV series "True Blood" he had his international breakthrough, followed by feature films like "Melancholia", "Legend of Tarzan" and "Dirty Cops: War on Everyone", and this year he has for "Big Little Lies "won the Golden Globe: Actor Alexander Skarsgård is celebrating his 42nd birthday today. All the best!
#HappyBirthday #Birthday #Birthday # AlexanderSkarsgård #Mute #BigLittleLies #LegendofTarzan #Tarzan #DirtyCopsWaronEveryone #DirtyCops #WaronEveryone #Melancholia #Battleship #TrueBlood #EricNorthman #ZurichFilmFestival #ZFF # ZFF2016 # Zurich #Cinema #Film #Movie #Cinema # Late Night #Kinomagazine @greta_delia


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress. He's looking mighty fine in those NYC pictures.


----------



## a_sussan

Some birthday wishes.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Sus!

New-ish interview from *Showbiz Junkies* via ASN:

*New Interview! Alex and Florence Pugh Talk ‘The Little Drummer Girl’ Miniseries and Their Characters*
*The three night The Little Drummer Girl event series airs November 19-21, 2018 on AMC and will premiere in October on BBC One!*

Alex on his character, Becker:

“His job is to recruit this talented young actress and then create a fiction within the fiction and recreate a love story,” Skarsgård said. “That was quite exciting to explore because they’re very much in love in the fiction of it from Day 1 and when they started this adventure and they go through Greece. The first date is at the Acropolis in like the most beautiful, romantic setting ever. As they get to know each other, you blur that line or it kind of disappears almost between what’s fiction and what’s reality and how professional is Becker? When do you see cracks in his veneer? When does he show who he really is or how he really feels? And I really enjoyed exploring that.”

Alex on Becker and Charlie’s relationship:

_For a guy like Becker, even letting down his guard could be a strategic play._

“There were moments where Charlie might think that she sees a crack and the audience might think that, oh, this is Becker coming out,” Alexander Skarsgård continued. “He’s not playing the character anymore. He can’t hold back. These are real feelings. But that might necessarily not be the case. That could also be him manipulating her ’cause that could potentially be a way of drawing her even closer in because if she feels or senses his humanity, she would follow him even more closely. And that’s what he wants. So that game, that mind game, was quite fun to play.”

Alex on Becker coaching Charlie:

“Becker keeps saying, ‘Be yourself, be yourself,’” Skarsgård said. “As he’s coaching her and telling her like about Michel, this character that he’s pretending to be, she learns a lot and grows more confident. And then at a certain point, you have to kind of set off and then really believe in what you’re doing. And then it gets complicated because then the question is like, do you actually believe in the cause that you’re pretending to fight for? Which side are you on? Which side are you on?”

Florence on Alex’s challenge of playing Becker:

“I think he had a harder job than I did to do that because you were actually also embodying an actual character on the show, which was tricky, right?” she said. “I didn’t have to pretend to be anyone. I was just acting as Charlie.”

Florence on the buzz surrounding The Little Drummer Girl:

“When this was kind of being spoken about roughly this time last year, my film Lady Macbeth had just come out here,” Pugh said. “And it was kind of one of those films where some people had seen it and some people hadn’t. I was still very much under the radar and I still think I kind of am because lots of the things that I’ve done haven’t come out yet. And so when this project came up and it was in conversation, there was this big kind of whisper around town of who was gonna be in it. The Night Manager was so big. And the news of Little Drummer Girl happening was already so big. So automatically I knew that I probably didn’t quite have a chance and that was absolutely fine. And then director Park [Chan-wook] came onboard. Within about a weekend, I got an offer which was totally barmy and completely surreal.”

Florence on watching the previous version of The Little Drummer Girl starring Diane Keaton:

“I did watch it,” Pugh said. “I think I’d heard so much about the film before I even really read the script, and so I read the script and I read the book and I watched the film. I don’t think anyone was trying to recreate that again, I think, when I spoke to director Park. He’s got such a fresh mind. He’s completely original and I didn’t really want to do any copying. I don’t think it’s any actor’s dream to copy anyone’s performance. You can take it in and grow from it, but I didn’t want to copy.”

Florence on filming The Little Drummer Girl in the Acropolis:

“I will say that the first thing I do whenever I read through a script is realize how many of the places you probably won’t film in because when it’s written down, it’s probably just an amazing idea,” Pugh said. “Then actually when you come to filming it, it’s probably not gonna happen. But I remember going over this scene whenever there was a new draft of the Acropolis scene. And then finally like three weeks before we filmed it, I asked someone, ‘Are we actually filming in the Acropolis?’ They were like, ‘Yeah, no, no, we are actually doing it.’ And I couldn’t believe it. And then, of course, come the night when we are probably only 40 people up on the Acropolis filming for a whole evening and no film crew had been up there before at night. Alex and I just had a camera in our face as we just reacted to walking around the Acropolis at night. And that was utterly incredible.”

Source:  https://www.showbizjunkies.com/tv/a...r-girl/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## betheunicorn

Loved the hiking post. Off the beaten path. Even for Iceland. Stirs up my hunger for life. Quite the jet-setter of the wilderness. Then he shifts. Again. Into a seaman. Or a bird. Migrates at same places at certain times of the year, while going totally off the grid throughout the rest.
Feeling a bit mercurial (so bear with me again), myself always wanted to sail off to the Galapagos. Not that it'll ever happen.
Seeing Hold The Dark trailer, I'm pretty sure he changed his hue. Is that possible? Mutated again... Side-note: Keough holds my attention more than Pugh. I could be off.
Judging by the AirPods/hair, I’d say, NY photos are now. AirPods are out since September 2016, so can’t be sure, unless anyone else has seen him using them before.
Thank you @Santress for the interview.
He wholeheartedly identifies with mind game.
There's a TLDG trailer out but WOS deleted it. Or IG. I have a link but I'm not sure it is wanted out yet. Kinda confusing.
Should I post it? Or maybe you all have already seen it.


----------



## StarrLady

I love the NYC pictures of him in the blue t-shirt. I think they are recent. He looks gorgeous.

The interview with Alex and Florence is very interesting and it seems we are going to be in for a treat as TLDG sounds like it is suspenseful with different layers.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

We do have pics of Alex wearing the Airpods. I think what Santress meant was whether they were really from Thursday, so it wasn't really a 'what year was this' question, more of a question of whether the agency labelled the day correctly. Considering the state of his hair, I'd say they're definitely from last week.
It's just strange to have him wear two different shirts in the same day! 

He loves this shirt very much, this is from last night (I presume, and yes that's Waseem, Alexa's long time friend)


And that dog pic? I think that's my favorite fan pic ever

As for the LDG trailer, WOS probably took it down because it's not been officially released yet. So holding off until we get an official version isn't a bad thing to do.


----------



## betheunicorn

Thought so @BuckeyeChicago . Both about NY photos, as well as the trailer. That's why am not posting. WOS never credited it with a link, which I found strange, thus the pull-down. Still, it looks very intriguing.
Script lines are already hovering in my head - from his upcoming work generally.
"That girl knows evil."
"How will I ever fall in love after this?"
"You can't trust a woman just because you go to bed with her."
"You can't trust a man ever".
Can't. Wait.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the premiere of *"An Actor Prepares"* (August 29, 2018, New York):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *Alexanderskarsgarded*Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004O15355988561983008


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexanderskarsgarded*Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004O15355988561983008


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexanderskarsgarded*Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004O15355988561983008


----------



## Santress

HQs from the after party (August 29, 2018, New York):





































Source: *Alexanderskarsgarded*Tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010C15356046401986004


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009S15356103421986109


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's looking delightfully rumpled, eye-baggy and beardy. Though he can burn those pants


----------



## VampFan

I agree. Those pants!!!

LDG will have its world premiere at the London Film Festival.
https://deadline.com/2018/08/bros-d...ieres-as-lff-reveals-full-line-up-1202454535/


----------



## StarrLady

The London Film Festival will also be the European premiere of The Hummingbird Project (really scroll down the page). It also mentions the Little Drummer Girl getting its premiere (first 2 episodes) as already mentioned by VampFan (go back up the page).

https://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion...f-62-london-film-festival-programme-announced

“The Festival will present the European Premiere of Kim Nguyen’s THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT; Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard are sensational as scheming cousins on a lucrative but ethically dubious mission in this fast, funny and topical technological caper.”

“Presenting the first two episodes of sharp, sexy and wickedly intelligent spy thriller, THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL is given an impactful theatrical treatment as Park Chan-wook’s stylistic mastery meets John le Carre’s espionage twists in this action packed new series from the makers of 2016’s global hit, The Night Manager.”


----------



## StarrLady

According to this TIFF article, Alex will be attending the premieres of The Hummingbird Project and Hold The Dark at The Toronto Film Festival.

https://www.tiff.net/the-review/tiff-2018-guest-list/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies! I assume he'll probably make appearances at LFF too.
I wonder if he'll attend any other festivals besides TIFF & LFF?

More HQs from last night at the screening of *An Actor Prepares* in NYC (August 29, 2018):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005U1535649598198435


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008W15356489521988738


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008W15356489521988738


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's good news about the LFF, I'm presuming he'll attend. I think it's funny that we have LDG air dates for the US, but the BBC, which usually airs their joint AMC productions before the AMC, has no announced dates.

Stellan also has two movies at LIFF, and Bill has Assassination Nation. Someday all film festivals will be all-Skarsgård. 

Here are the LIFF pages for Alex's movies:

https://tinyurl.com/ya7czzrf

https://tinyurl.com/yb5mbyfa


----------



## Santress

Video + some mentions about Wednesday night (*An Actor Prepares* premiere, August 29, 2018):

http://sendvid.com/pacwhcxv

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...291_339254093481507_1506932830581358372_n.mp4




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/655b781f94d25ffd1b73b51b59c6299f/5B8AF3A0/t51.12442-15/e35/39865266_228052674538439_2253937406023565312_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg1NzUzNjk1MjQ4NDcwMzc3NA==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/198f7a6314257230a350340aba2aa65b/5B8A8A2A/t51.12442-15/e35/39613375_515957205534566_5462778515919208448_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg1NzUzOTA0NTYxODQzMDU4MA==.2

Also found at


https://www.instagram.com/danielakirsch/

Full article here:

*Alexander Skarsgard And Sam Rockwell Premiere New Movie In NYC
Daniela's Lens joins Alexander Skarsgard and Sam Rockwell on the red carpet for the premiere of their new movie 'An Actor Prepares.'
*
5:48 p.m.
I arrive at the movie theatre Metrograph in Chinatown and set up.
Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard is on the guest list!







7:15 p.m.
Alexander Skarsgard arrives.






7:16 p.m.
He is rushing the red carpet. I only get a shot of him from the side.

https://patch.com/new-york/new-york-city/alexander-skarsgard-sam-rockwell-premiere-new-movie-nyc

Another video:

https://www.gettyimages.com/license/1028285606

A mention in *Vogue* about the event. It looks like he may have been chatting with the brunette by the bar.

*Alexander Skarsgård, Chris Rock, and Sam Rockwell Brave the Heat for the New York City Premiere of An Actor Prepares



*

A feverish New York heat wave wasn’t enough to keep the audience at An Actor Prepares from entertaining some laughs during last night’s premiere of the film. Director Steve Clark introduced his film at the stylish Metrograph theater in downtown Manhattan where patrons were lucky to indulge in both the truffled popcorn and breezy air conditioning: “Just on behalf of all of us, we hope that our little comedy provides a reprieve from the heat outside, and, afterwards, we hope you join us at the Flower Shop for some small bites and some strong drinks!” The flick follows the devilishly charming actor Atticus (played by Academy Award–winner Jeremy Irons) and careful, live-by-the-rules Adam (played by Jack Huston) as they face off on a father-son road trip gone awry.

On the red carpet, guests reminisced about their own road trips. In a black vintage dress topped off with a summer straw boater hat of her own creation, milliner and former CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund finalist Gigi Burris shared about a birthday road trip on California’s Pacific coast with two of her closest girlfriends. “We went to the Madonna Inn, and we did vineyards and found some amazing Mexican food.”

In the theater, partygoers erupted in bouts of laughter at the on-screen comedic chemistry between the father-son duo. When Huston first heard Irons might be in the mix, he couldn’t help but want in. “This is something you’ve never seen him do. . . . He’s brilliant because he’s hysterically funny, and he’s also willing to go there.”

After the film wrapped, guests walked up a few blocks to the Flower Shop. As Clark promised, small bites in the form of cheeseburger sliders and mushroom escabeche on toast were served alongside a choice of robust liquors. The evening simmered with explosive cheers for both the pool game played in the backroom and Nadal and Pospisil’s U.S. Open match on the TV screens behind the bar.

An Actor Prepares opens in theaters on August 31.

https://www.vogue.com/article/new-york-city-premiere-an-actor-prepares



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/6d7d431b094276f9f06088bc87e2984c/5B8AFE07/t51.12442-15/e35/37520525_2103737633220747_6487421394777800704_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTg1NzU4MzE0Mjg2MzMwOTg3MA==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/garagenews/

Alexander Skarsgard
'An Actor Prepares' film premiere, New York, USA.
Photo by Shutterstock/AFLO



#AlexanderSkarsgard looks so handsome at the #AnActorPrepares screening! The movie hits theaters this Friday


----------



## Santress

New fan photo of Alex in NYC shared this evening (August 31, 2018) on instagram:

Alexander Skarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #actor #trueblood #biglittlelies #zoolander #tarzan #celebrity #selfie #sexsymbol #newyork #sweden #sony #sonyimages #sonyalpha #sonya5100


----------



## Santress

Playing catch up...

From instagram via ASN:

*New photos of Alex with his brother Valter and friends at Charles Dickens restaurant  in Stockholm (September 2, 2018, Sweden):*

"Today it was a tough day for us to be bored ... unfortunately, there was a loss of dif! But nobody can stop us for that! Now we are fighting for the SM GOLD !! Today we have a nice visit to Dickens Skarsgård and see! We welcome Skarsgård with our wonderful owners on site.






-*bycharlesdickens* instagram



Another fan pic from the premiere of *An Actor Prepares* (August 29, 2018, NYC):






Lastly I see Alexander Skarsgård walking out and ask for the photo, and he's nice as can be per usual. I just have never seen this guy. Still need the graph on True Blood, which obviously I didn't have as he was random.

http://www.markedout.com/viewtopic.php?t=20030&p=268973


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Playing catch up...
> 
> From instagram via ASN:
> 
> *New photos of Alex with his brother Valter and friends at Charles Dickens restaurant  in Stockholm (September 2, 2018, Sweden):*
> 
> "Today it was a tough day for us to be bored ... unfortunately, there was a loss of dif! But nobody can stop us for that! Now we are fighting for the SM GOLD !! Today we have a nice visit to Dickens Skarsgård and see! We welcome Skarsgård with our wonderful owners on site.
> 
> View attachment 4181648
> View attachment 4181649
> View attachment 4181650
> 
> 
> -*bycharlesdickens* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Another fan pic from the premiere of *An Actor Prepares* (August 29, 2018, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly I see Alexander Skarsgård walking out and ask for the photo, and he's nice as can be per usual. I just have never seen this guy. Still need the graph on True Blood, which obviously I didn't have as he was random.
> 
> http://www.markedout.com/viewtopic.php?t=20030&p=268973



Thanks for the pics. Alex’s arms are huge! Wow.

I had bought a TIFF membership and a couple of days ago, I bought tickets to the premiere screenings of both The Hummingbird Project and Hold the Dark. I am really excited. I will let you know how they both go.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Playing catch up...
> 
> From instagram via ASN:
> 
> *New photos of Alex with his brother Valter and friends at Charles Dickens restaurant  in Stockholm (September 2, 2018, Sweden):*
> 
> "Today it was a tough day for us to be bored ... unfortunately, there was a loss of dif! But nobody can stop us for that! Now we are fighting for the SM GOLD !! Today we have a nice visit to Dickens Skarsgård and see! We welcome Skarsgård with our wonderful owners on site.
> 
> View attachment 4181648
> View attachment 4181649
> View attachment 4181650
> 
> 
> -*bycharlesdickens* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Another fan pic from the premiere of *An Actor Prepares* (August 29, 2018, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly I see Alexander Skarsgård walking out and ask for the photo, and he's nice as can be per usual. I just have never seen this guy. Still need the graph on True Blood, which obviously I didn't have as he was random.
> 
> http://www.markedout.com/viewtopic.php?t=20030&p=268973




I spy Dada and Johan as well.



StarrLady said:


> Thanks for the pics. Alex’s arms are huge! Wow.
> 
> I had bought a TIFF membership and a couple of days ago, I bought tickets to the premiere screenings of both The Hummingbird Project and Hold the Dark. I am really excited. I will let you know how they both go.



I know that he's sort of flexing, and the angle is good, but it does seem like he's bulking up, even though he's not working. 

Excellent news on getting the tickets!


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I spy Dada and Johan as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that he's sort of flexing, and the angle is good, but it does seem like he's bulking up, even though he's not working.
> 
> Excellent news on getting the tickets!


I agree, he is sort of flexing and yet he looks like he’s bulking up. It makes me wonder if he’s preparing for a role we don’t know about.

Thank you regarding the tickets. I was hoping I would get tickets for at least one of the premieres but managed to get both. I’m real excited!


----------



## Julia_W

^^

Congratulations!  Can’t wait for the full report!


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> ^^
> 
> Congratulations!  Can’t wait for the full report!


Thank you! I will do my best.


----------



## jooa

Alex will be on 'Good Morning America' in September (GMA Live Studio Taping - September 27)


source: https://1iota.com/Show/379/Good-Morning-America


----------



## StarrLady

Variety has an article about the “Hot Titles at Toronto” which includes The Hummingbird Project.

“Which movies will inspire big bids at this year’s fest? Here are a few that have buyers buzzing:
THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT
BUZZ FACTOR: Buyers say the film about high-frequency traders could be awards bait in the vein of “The Big Short”.”

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...018-1202924087/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*TIFF 2018: 16 Films We Can’t Wait to See, From ‘If Beale Street Could Talk’ to ‘High Life’ and Many More*

“Hold the Dark”

Netflix

“Blue Ruin” and “Green Room” director Jeremy Saulnier re-teams with favorite writer (and frequent star) Macon Blair for a decidedly less colorful thriller set in the bleakest corner of Alaska. The fun begins when a young boy is snatched up and devoured by wolves, and — judging by the extraordinary tension of Saulnier’s previous work — it’s safe to assume that things only go downhill after the boy’s mother (Riley Keough) invites a nature writer (Jeffrey Wright) to come and hunt down the murderous pack. Co-starring Alexander Skarsgård as the kid’s dad, James Badge Dale as the local sheriff, and a deep cast of Native American actors, “Hold the Dark” promises to deliver the same heart-in-your-throat breathlessness of Saulnier’s earlier films, but on a much, _much _bigger canvas. _—DE_

*“The Hummingbird Project”*
After “War Witch” and “Two Lovers and a Bear,” Kim Nguyen returns alongside Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård for a story about a high-stakes fiber-optic deal. That premise may not immediately shout excitement, but Nguyen has proven himself an able director whose unique premises — “War Witch” followed a 14-year-old girl in an unnamed African country who was forced to become a child soldier — lend themselves well to his talents. With Salma Hayek rounding out the main trio on his latest, “The Hummingbird Project” could be worth flapping your wings over. _-MN
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/09/t...et-could-talk-halloween-high-life-1201998414/
_


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

New promo still from *TLDG* shared today (September 5, 2018) by *USA Today*:






'The Little Drummer Girl' (AMC)
Nov. 19-21 (Monday-Wednesday, 9 EDT/PDT)

If you enjoyed AMC's adaptation of John le Carre's "The Night Manager," the network has another of the author's spy-filled treats for you. Like "Manager," "Drummer Girl" follows a civilian, this time a young British actress recruited by Israeli intelligence officers to help infiltrate a Palestinian terrorist group in the late 1970s. Alexander Skarsgård , Michael Sheen and Florence Pugh star in the slick adaptation, which has all the outrageous costumes, classic rock and wavering loyalties you'd expect.

Source:  https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...st-murphy-brown-dannemora-camping/1119309002/

via


----------



## StarrLady

Vancouver Film Fest@VIFFest
The Opening Gala Film of #VIFF2018 is...
THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT.
A heart-racing thriller, written and directed by @TheKimNguyen and starring Jesse Eisenberg, Alexander Skarsgard and @salmahayek.

https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/1037404288572645377


----------



## StarrLady

The Guardian-TIFF plans to interview the cast of Hold the Dark on September 12.

https://www.tiff.net/tiff/the-guardian-tiff-talks-3/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> The Guardian-TIFF plans to interview the cast of Hold the Dark on September 12.b
> 
> https://www.tiff.net/tiff/the-guardian-tiff-talks-3/


They're also doing this for THP, iirc. These are about 1/2 hour long, he did the TIFF talks for Melancholia and WMK as well. Those should still be on YouTube.


----------



## Kitkath70

New Alex interview with some stunning photos.


----------



## Santress

New Interview with* Wall Street Journal Magazine!*

*Alexander Skarsgård in His Element*

*










*

While the actor’s recent roles have taken a more dramatic turn, including his pivotal part in ‘Big Little Lies,’ his outlook is as positive as ever

By Alex Bhattacharji
Sept. 6, 2018 

AT LUNCHTIME in Los Angeles, the slate-gray sky has an ominous, end-of-days feel. Alexander Skarsgård enters Eveleigh, a quiet restaurant tucked away on the Sunset Strip, beaming amid the June Gloom, the annual atmospheric aberration that makes Hollywood resemble the Hebrides. “It’s great,” he says. “There’s been so much darkness in my life.”

After all, the 42-year-old Swedish actor has spent the past several days in Monterey shooting the second season of the Emmy Award–winning HBO series Big Little Lies. That meant revisiting the role of the chillingly manipulative Perry, who, in Skarsgård’s hands, fused sex appeal and sexual violence, leading man and monster. Still reeling from the first season of the acclaimed drama, Skarsgård has embarked on a bender of ever-bleaker projects: The Aftermath, with Keira Knightley, a romantic drama set in the ruins of 1946 Hamburg, Germany; The Kill Team, based on the real-life story of American soldiers who murdered unarmed Afghan civilians; and Hold the Dark, the Jeremy Saulnier–directed dramatic thriller (in select theaters and on Netflix this month), which opens as wolves have begun to feed on the children of an Alaska town and gets more desolate from there. Skarsgård, as Vernon Slone, learns his son is dead and his wife (played by Riley Keough) is missing, then sets off on a vengeful rampage. Skarsgård pauses, does a mental recap and raises his eyebrows. “So,” he says with a chuckle, “a lot of f—ing darkness last year, man.”

Wearing a short-sleeve blue shirt with a camp collar, olive khakis and white Jack Purcell Converse sneakers, Skarsgård looks like a ’50s matinee idol. And at 6-foot-4, he has the towering physique of an action hero. Perhaps therein lies the confusion. While many in the celebrity-industrial complex cling to the notion that Skarsgård is best suited for big summer blockbusters, like Battleship and Tarzan, Skarsgård has shifted gears to pursue a run of smaller, more serious projects. “He’s just exploring the full range of his versatility,” says Jeffrey Wright, who stars opposite Skarsgård in Hold the Dark. “What is really interesting about Alex’s presence is he’s a super gentle, nice guy, who somehow mixes that with real menace—a really disarming and dangerous mix.” Skarsgård quickly makes clear this extended run of projects is not an indication of his demeanor. In person, he’s quick to laugh, speak off-color and poke fun, most notably at himself. He is unabashed about the fact that he likes a drink and carousing with his friends. And he works to ensure that doesn’t change, even after a painful performance.

“I learned early on if I can’t switch off and clock out, if I carry it with me when I come home, it’s gonna destroy me and my relationships,” Skarsgård says. During production of Hold the Dark, which was shot in rural parts of Alberta, Canada, he would host cast parties with Wright. But the depictions of domestic abuse and sexual violence in Big Little Lies proved harder to shake. The scenes with Nicole Kidman, who plays his wife, Celeste, were perhaps the hardest of his career—on par with the one in Straw Dogs, in which his character rapes Kate Bosworth, whom Skarsgård later dated. While that was one harrowing scene, Big Little Lies was made up of seven unremitting episodes, with Skarsgård acting out abuse on a person he cares about day after day. “I was staying with my friends, and they have two kids, 8 and 10. It meant so much to have that lightness, to go home to a lovely family life and hang out and play with the kids just so I didn’t spend five months in that darkness,” he says, adding: “They saved me.”

Kidman wasn’t surprised her co-star needed the reprieve. “The toxicity of the relationship is compelling and also really uncomfortable,” she says. “When you deem yourself a character actor, that is saying, ‘I’m willing to go anywhere and explore anything if the story and performance warrant it.’ And that’s what Alex did.”

Since he was a child, Skarsgård has followed a pattern of striking out on his own, blazing a trail but always returning to the people and places he cares about. “He would run ahead and keep on running as far as he was allowed, then run back,” says his father, Stellan, who has appeared in nearly 100 movies, from Breaking the Waves to The Avengers. “He has always had a lot of freedom and used that freedom.”

The eldest of eight, Skarsgård has four brothers and a sister and two half brothers from Stellan’s second marriage. Three of his brothers have followed him into their father’s trade. Gustav, aka Gus, stars in Vikings and Westworld; Bill played Pennywise in It and stars in Hulu’s Castle Rock; and Valter is just starting to appear in projects outside Sweden. The family’s seven-bedroom flat, in the then-gritty, artsy Södermalm section of Stockholm, was also home to uncles and family friends and frequent social gatherings. “It was very lively, crazy, bohemian and intense,” Skarsgård says. “I was studious, I was into sports, I was into listening to music. I just wanted to be normal.” His father, a longtime repertory theater actor before he gained international renown, would roam the house in the nude regularly enough that Skarsgård was hesitant to bring girls home. “My biggest wish when I was 14,” Skarsgård says, “was that Dad would become an accountant, drive a gray Saab and wear a suit to work instead of cooking these weird dishes naked and drinking wine on a Tuesday with artists—stuff that I love and appreciate about my father now.”

As a child, Skarsgård was approached for TV and film parts by his father’s friends. “It was never a decision, it just happened. I never thought of it as, ‘This is what I want to do for life,’ ” he recalls. “I was just like, ‘It’s great, it’s fun, and I get free Cinnabons and ****.’ ” When he was 13, his lauded performance as a coming-of-age teen in Hunden som log (The Dog That Smiled) got him something entirely unwanted—fame, which only deepened his ambivalence about acting. Skarsgård was uncomfortable with the attention, in particular from members of the opposite sex. “I wanted to be like everyone else, to blend in,” he says. “If I thought a girl was cute, I wanted her to talk to me because she thought I was interesting or nice. Not, like, ‘I saw that movie.’ I thought people only wanted to hang out with me because they liked this movie. So I quit.”

With acting behind him, Skarsgård struck out in opposition to his pacifist parents. He enlisted in the Swedish Royal Navy, joining an elite anti-terrorism unit, akin to the SEALs in the U.S., assigned to patrol the Stockholm archipelago. After completing an 18-month tour of duty, Skarsgård studied for a semester at Leeds Metropolitan University in England; he then went to the theater program at Marymount Manhattan College in New York City for a term, giving acting another shot following a seven-year hiatus. “My fear was that I’d wake up a bitter, old man and say, ‘I should’ve f—ing gone for it. Why didn’t I?’ ”

On vacation, visiting his father who was shooting a movie in L.A., Skarsgård auditioned for Zoolander on a lark. He landed the small but memorable role in the 2001 comedy as Meekus, a male model who perishes in a comical gasoline fight. “It was a good death,” Skarsgård says, with a laugh. He thought everything in Hollywood would come that easily. But for several years after, he didn’t get another part. “I questioned being out here,” Skarsgård says. “‘Why am I thousands of miles away from my family waiting for an audition?’ ”

SOURCES:  ARTICLE:  ALEX BHATTACHARJI for WSJ , PHOTO: ANNEMARIEKE VAN DRIMMELEN FOR WSJ. MAGAZINE, STYLING BY GEORGE CORTINA

https://www.wsj.com/articles/alexander-skarsgard-in-his-element-1536240618

via


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Kith! Great minds think alike. 

Continued...

With just days left on his visa, Skarsgård got a call from his agent. He had a chance to read for the HBO miniseries Generation Kill, created by The Wire’s David Simon and Ed Burns, about a Marine reconnaissance battalion during the 2003 invasion of Iraq. Skarsgård landed the part anchoring the ensemble cast and spent seven months filming in South Africa, Namibia and Mozambique. Soon after, Alan Ball, the creator of Six Feet Under, offered Skarsgård the part of Eric Northman, a 1,000-year-old vampire of Viking descent, in True Blood. Skarsgård, still shooting overseas, almost had to pass, but the Hollywood writers’ strike delayed the start of True Blood’s production. For seven seasons, Skarsgård avoided the sun to attain Eric’s vampiric pallor and romped among werewolves, shape-shifters and other supernatural species on the show. His part was quickly expanded from a marginal role to a central figure, and he eventually became the show’s breakout star.

Between seasons, Skarsgård squeezed in feature films. Presented with the chance to work with both his father and famed Danish director Lars von Trier for the first time, Skarsgård signed onto 2011’s Melancholia “without having read a single word,” he says. “Lars called, and I was like, ‘I will come, and I’ll do whatever the f— you want me to do.’ ” His decision-making process was strikingly similar for the big-budget 2012 summer spectacle Battleship. Skarsgård was drawn to director Peter Berg. “He just blew me away—his energy, his enthusiasm, his excitement,” Skarsgård recalls. He didn’t read the script, because there wasn’t one to speak of. There was a board game and a feeling, and that was enough.

Following the final season of True Blood in 2014, Skarsgård won acclaim in the indie film Diary of a Teenage Girl and in 2016 played the lead in the $180 million The Legend of Tarzan. He enjoyed running shirtless through the jungle well enough, and the film was a qualified success at the box office, but Skarsgård had smaller fish to fry: a series of dramatic roles that would keep him on the road for two years.

After True Blood wrapped, Skarsgård downsized to an apartment in New York and sold his house in L.A. But, in 2016, he decided to give up that apartment and nearly all of his possessions as well, living for the next two years out of a suitcase. “All I needed fit in that suitcase. A giant blow-dryer. And a framed picture of myself,” he says.

Although Skarsgård was accustomed to adventure—trekking, climbing, sailing across the Atlantic—this was a different type of exploration: a two-year odyssey immersing himself in each project and place, including Monterey, L.A., Hamburg, Prague, London, Calgary, Montreal, Athens and Madrid. Although his nomadic ways came to an end—he recently moved into an apartment in New York’s East Village, and then, after one particularly boozy brunch in Stockholm, he bought another in his old neighborhood (“I was tipsy,” he admits)—Skarsgård has no regrets about his peripatetic period.

“I think he needed confirmation he actually was someone as an actor,” Stellan says. “He worked so hard for years in L.A., without nabbing anything. Then he got more loved for his looks than anything else—which is a problem I’ve never had—so he very smartly started to take smaller, challenging projects.”

Eventually, Skarsgård was craving lighter fare. He went to Montreal in late 2017 to film The Hummingbird Project, with Salma Hayek and Jesse Eisenberg. It follows a pair of Wall Streeters who concoct a scheme to dig a tunnel from Kansas to New Jersey to lay fiber-optic cable so their clients’ trades can beat the market by milliseconds. But during shooting, he was approached by Seth Rogen and Charlize Theron to appear in their comedy Flarsky, which was also being shot in town. Skarsgård readily agreed, filming his scenes on nights and weekends, calling it “the cathartic experience I really needed. I had such a blast.”

Skarsgård’s presence on set got the gossip-sphere abuzz with reports—unconfirmed—that he and Theron were romantically involved. “It doesn’t affect me. People can think whatever they want,” he says, adding that, although he’s not active on social media, he still hears such rumors. “It’s impossible to live in a vacuum—you hear, ‘Oh, I heard you’re dating so-and-so.’ Sometimes you’re like, ‘Yeah, I did.’ Sometimes it’s, ‘Never met the person but give her my number.’ ” Besides, Skarsgård, who has never been married, is savoring life sans commitment: “I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I’ll settle down.”

After Flarsky, Skarsgård flew to Europe and threw himself into The Little Drummer Girl, the adaptation of the John le Carré espionage novel by director Park Chan-wook (Old Boy, The Handmaiden). In the AMC miniseries (which airs in November), Skarsgård plays a Mossad agent who meets a young actress in Greece and draws her into a byzantine plot to undermine a Palestinian terror network. “The conflict in the Middle East—another light subject.”

From there, Skarsgård returned to Monterey and to Big Little Lies, the show that started his journey, in multiple senses, showcasing his theretofore untapped dramatic depth. “I think the world is his oyster in terms of an actor. He’s only scratched the surface as to what he can actually do,” says Kidman. Before filming the first season, she spent time with Skarsgård so they could build a rapport and trust. “I thought going into it I’d feel really safe with him,” she says, “and I did.”

Both Kidman and Skarsgård were rewarded with individual Emmys, Critics’ Choice Awards, Golden Globes and SAG Awards for their performances. “When your partner gets acknowledged it’s almost more important than you, because I know what he did and how brave that was,” Kidman says. “You delve in and explore things that are really dangerous and uncomfortable, and it can connect with audiences in a truthful way even though it’s ugly at times to watch.”

Skarsgård, who was all but incommunicado while filming Hold the Dark in Alberta, was unaware how the show was being received. “It wasn’t until I got back to the States that I realized how much attention Big Little Lies got,” he recalls. “The good part was the attention—that’s always lovely when you work on something that people actually embrace and see and care about. The bad was they hated me.”

Skarsgård’s return to Big Little Lies was hardly a foregone conclusion. After all, his character’s demise is the denouement of the first season. He will presumably appear in flashbacks, or maybe as “a secret twin or evil zombie,” he jokes. “We’re taking it a slightly different direction this season.” In addition to reuniting with the close-knit cast, which includes Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Laura Dern, Shailene Woodley and Zoë Kravitz, Skarsgård will finally get to act alongside Meryl Streep, who portrays Perry’s mother. He was supposed to share a scene with the three-time Oscar winner in the 2014 film The Giver but arrived on set to learn Streep was not even in the country—her character would appear as a hologram, and she would be shot against a green screen later. “I haven’t worked with her yet, but I’m excited,” he says, noting that he will soon return to L.A. to shoot the rest of his scenes. “If she’s a hologram again, I’ll throw a fit.”

More immediately, Skarsgård is looking forward to a return to Sweden for Midsommar (or Midsummer)—his favorite holiday, though one he’s missed for the past five years due to work obligations. “For someone who hasn’t experienced it, it’s f—ing surreal,” he says of the pagan fertility celebration. Swedes head to the woods, set out lavish smorgasbords with pickled herring and schnapps and erect a modified maypole to commemorate the summer solstice. “You celebrate by sticking a 20-foot pole covered in leaves and flowers into the ground,” Skarsgård explains. “A phallic pole in a hole—the symbolism is very clear. So, after you fertilize Mother Earth, you get ****faced and then you dance around the pole and sing.”

Excitedly, he explains the song, “Små Grodorna,” or “Little Frogs.” “You pretend to be a little frog as you jump around the pole,” he says as he stands halfway to avoid calling attention to himself. He hops in place, flapping his hands as he sings—“Little frogs, little frogs / They’re funny to look at / They have no tails / They have no ears”—then slumps back into his seat, laughing.“

And you do that all night,” Skarsgård says, smacking both his palms on the table in satisfaction. “It’s the longest day of the year. It basically never gets dark.” •

SOURCES:  ARTICLE:  ALEX BHATTACHARJI for WSJ , PHOTO: ANNEMARIEKE VAN DRIMMELEN FOR WSJ. MAGAZINE, STYLING BY GEORGE CORTINA

https://www.wsj.com/articles/alexander-skarsgard-in-his-element-1536240618

via


----------



## Santress

Throwback Thursday fan photo shared on instagram today (September 6, 2018):

"I already took a photo with a vampire and you? #tbt when I first encountered Alexander Skarsgård at the Cut Copy show at Circo Voador in 2011.
#trueblood #alexanderskarsgard #vampiro #circovoador."


----------



## MooCowmoo

OOoohhh thigh high waders.... *furiously rubs thighs*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I really really like this photo shoot. I appreciate that he will lay (lie?) shirtless on rocks for his art. 

I liked the interview, some new stuff and a good job of integrating the older info from previous interviews.
ETA: I'll add that I'm also pleased that the article spent time focusing both on how Alex is a good actor and also a genuinely nice person. The acting bit is a newer thing of the writers, who finally realize that, and the testimonies to how nice Alex is aren't new but it's always nice to see that his co-workers still think that.

I had thought that Flarsky was just a cameo, I apparently was quite wrong about that. Very happy to be wrong.

I hope that somewhere out there is video of Alex singing Little Frog.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Dolan is not the only Quebec director poised for a potential breakthrough to the coveted U.S. market. Kim Nguyen’s third feature in English, The Hummingbird Project, boasts his biggest-name cast yet.

Alexander Skarsgård and Jesse Eisenberg play cousins hoping to strike it rich with an elaborate scheme that involves running fibre-optic cable from Kansas to New York in order to gain a millisecond advantage on the stock market. In doing so, they get on the wrong side of their former boss, played by Salma Hayek.

“It’s an unexpected role for Skarsgård,” Goulet said. “He plays a balding computer programmer who hides out in closets, trying to figure out codes most of the time. It’s fascinating to watch. It’s about the rat race, and the drive for money above everything else...
https://www.stratfordbeaconherald.c...gent/wcm/25069dad-c608-4665-ad0b-3d9180045b2d


*As Apple and Netflix Take the Stage, Here’s 22 Titles Buyers Want at This Year’s TIFF*
*Toronto offers a surplus of discoveries -- whether they're commercial or not is for the buyers to decide.*
While the Toronto International Film Festival doesn’t boast a market as robust as Sundance or Cannes, there are always big deals; buyers like to see how movies wow TIFF critics and crowds
“The Hummingbird Project” (CAA/Hanway): Montreal filmmaker Kim Nguyen (“The War Witch”) directs Alexander Skarsgard and Lee Eisenberg as two high-frequency trader brothers who set out to lay fiber-optic cables between Kansas City and New York to get an edge on their Wall Street competition. Salma Hayek plays their abusive boss.
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/09/t...t-netflix-amazon-apple-hot-titles-1202000751/


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I really really like this photo shoot. I appreciate that he will lay (lie?) shirtless on rocks for his art.
> 
> I liked the interview, some new stuff and a good job of integrating the older info from previous interviews.
> ETA: I'll add that I'm also pleased that the article spent time focusing both on how Alex is a good actor and also a genuinely nice person. The acting bit is a newer thing of the writers, who finally realize that, and the testimonies to how nice Alex is aren't new but it's always nice to see that his co-workers still think that.
> 
> I had thought that Flarsky was just a cameo, I apparently was quite wrong about that. Very happy to be wrong.
> 
> I hope that somewhere out there is video of Alex singing Little Frog.


Yes, I really really appreciate this photo shoot too. While it’s hard to pick a favourite picture, I am extremely fond of the picture of Alex in the black outfit where we can see his abs...yum.

The interview is really good too, especially since it covers a lot of his acting roles including most of his upcoming projects. Yes, it’s great to find out that his role in Flarsky is more substantial than we thought. Also, they are being mysterious about Big Little Lies as Alex says they are going in another direction this time. And, it’s always nice to hear his costars say he is a sweet gentle person.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Yes, I really really appreciate this photo shoot too. While it’s hard to pick a favourite picture, I am extremely fond of the picture of Alex in the black outfit where we can see his abs...yum.
> 
> The interview is really good too, especially since it covers a lot of his acting roles including most of his upcoming projects. Yes, it’s great to find out that his role in Flarsky is more substantial than we thought. *Also, they are being mysterious about Big Little Lies as Alex says they are going in another direction this time*. And, it’s always nice to hear his costars say he is a sweet gentle person.



In re-reading that quote, I think it's a joke from him, referring back to his saying that his role could be as a twin or an evil zombie. Which would definitely be a different direction 

Back to TIFF:
I can't find that THP is having a TIFF talk, but here's the one he took part in for WMK:


And the one he took part in for Melancholia:


----------



## StarrLady

According to Variety, “On Sunday night Variety and Chanel will host an intimate dinner honoring Keira Knightley whose Film “Colette” will screen in Toronto, alongside other female filmmakers at the fest. Guests include Nicole Holofcener, Alexander Skarsgard, Salma Hayek and Elizabeth Olsen.”

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...reviews-and-red-carpet-events-1202931964/amp/


----------



## jooa

source: https://deadline.com/2018/09/watch-...ma-hayek-livestream-toronto-video-1202459927/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So he's trimmed the hair and scruff, and is still in an orange/black moood:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More from *TIFF* today (September 8, 2018):























https://www.instagram.com/narrativepr/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/17e69cd6297d8ea5ba8a15783f7ab9b6/5B96DE6A/t51.12442-15/e35/40032593_150760472524060_968032853751252325_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg2Mzk4ODkwNjA3NzM5MDEyNg==.2
















https://www.instagram.com/brassaii/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg2NDAyMDUzMTg1OTI2NjM0OQ==.2


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *TIFF Variety Studio*:


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007X15364264641984976


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's still a giant compared to everyone:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago




----------



## Santress

More from TIFF (September 8, 2018):









carolinelbs#tiff18 is the place dreams come true
#alexanderskarsgard #tiff #filmfestival #redcarpet #fangirlsohard #thehummingbirdproject #trueblood #ericnorthman #biglittlelies

















https://twitter.com/6BenHarrison/status/1038508543559839744

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnedndO...m_source=ig_twitter_share&igshid=oy0mahz8f10f

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnehwaBADyl/?taken-by=lamchop66











https://twitter.com/YouRocketweb/status/1038513429118562305

https://www.instagram.com/p/BneihNblNNy/?taken-by=vtofighi

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnel4_5Hn30/?taken-by=elevation_pics


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Alexander Skarsgard Jokes That He Coached Meryl Streep on ‘Big Little Lies’*
_By_ JENELLE RILEY
Alexander Skarsgard dropped by the Variety Studio presented by AT&T at TIFF to talk about his new film, “The Hummingbird Project.”

In the movie, written and directed by Kim Nguyen, Skarsgard and Jesse Eisenberg play cousins who attempt to build their own fiber-optic cable to gain a jump on the New York Stock Exchange. The “Big Little Lies” star shaved his head for the role after Nguyen showed him a photo of a programmer “who had an oversized cardigan and didn’t have hair on top” and Skarsgard wanted to emulate the look.

Understandably, some of the finance people weren’t overjoyed by the idea of the sex symbol playing down his looks. Admits Skarsgard, “It was a bit of a struggle to get there. I really wanted it. I could tell Kim liked the idea but there were other people involved, money people, who were a bit slightly concerned about it. They said, ‘What about a slightly receding hairline?’ I said, ‘No, I think he should be bald.’”

Added Nguyen, “People were like, ‘Don’t do this to Alex!’”

But Skarsgard said, “I loved it. And when you read a script and you see the character, unless that contradicts the director’s vision, I try to stay as true to that as possible.”

Still, the look posed problems. “On days off, I had a little stubble up here and the hairline was super straight,” Skarsgard noted. “It didn’t look like I was naturally bald, it looked like I had lost my mind and shaved it off. So people treated me slightly differently. People were a bit uncomfortable around me.”

Co-star Salma Hayek added it wasn’t just the hair (or lack of) that played down Skarsgard’s looks. “We had a scene where we were in a Jacuzzi and it was so limiting, they kept saying, ‘No, only the head could be out.’ I was like, ‘But why?’” she recalled. “And for the first time I hear, ‘Because his body is too good. We have to hide the body of Alexander because it’s too good!’”

Skarsgard also confirmed he’ll be appearing in season 2 of “Big Little Lies,” the HBO sensation that landed him his first Emmy Award for supporting actor in a miniseries. Though his character Perry, the abusive husband of Nicole Kidman’s Celeste, was killed at the end of season 1, Skarsgard will be returning in some capacity. And none other than Meryl Streep will be joining the cast as Perry’s mother.

“I tried to guide her,” Skarsgard joked about Streep coming to set. “She was very nervous, I held her hand and said, ‘You’re amongst friends, everyone is very nice here.’ It’s always tough to be new on a job. But I felt I mentored Meryl through that experience and she did a really good job. I’m proud of her. I’m not going to take all the credit for her performance in ‘Big Little Lies’ this season but…a little bit.”

https://variety.com/2018/film/festi...-coached-meryl-on-big-little-lies-1202933413/


----------



## Santress

HQs from the world premiere of The Hummingbird Project (September 8, 2018):
















Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008Z15364347851985497


----------



## Santress

More HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006I15364362971985981


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you so much, Santress and Buckeye!  He looks absolutely wonderful.  That suit is perfect


----------



## Santress

yw! He looks great. Love the suit - very classy and handsome. 

More....






Salma Hayek stepping out in style on the #TIFF18
	
 red carpet with the cast of #TheHummingbirdProject!



trevorw6688Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård at tiff premiere of The Hummingbird Project! #alexanderskarsgård #tiff #tiff18 #filmfestival #torontointernationalfilmfestival #thehummingbirdproject #film #cinema #redcarpet #actor



yahoocanadaSome of the biggest names in #Hollywood are in #Toronto this weekend for #TIFF, including Alexander Skarsgard, Salma Hayek, Jesse Eisenberg, Penelope Cruz and Melissa McCarthy. (: @gettyimages)



tpop_taking a break from fighting gorillas | 
#TIFF2018 #alexanderskarsgard #thehummingbirdproject #mcdreamy #trueblood #biglittlelies #tarzan



varietyAlexander Skarsgård on mentoring Meryl Streep on the set of #BigLittleLies. "She did a really good job, she has a bright future." | #VarietyStudio presented by @ATT at #TIFF18


----------



## Santress

More HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009G15364383681987080


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009G15364383681987080


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y15364384151986708


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y15364384151986708

jeanneyangstyleSaffron is #thenewblack on #alexanderskarsgard at #tiff2018 #thehummingbirdproject thank you @cosstores and @garrettleight



lainey008The cast and director of #TheHummingbirdProject: #JesseEisenberg, #MichaelMando, #SalmaHayek, #AlexanderSkarsgard, and #KimNguyen





tripple_g1020Great movie..the hummingbird



etcanada#AlexanderSkarsgard stops to take a photo with a fan at the #TIFF18 premiere of #TheHummingbirdProject ✨| : Reuters #tiff



https://www.instagram.com/p/BnewYNhFZjT/?taken-by=stuartdeee



















































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001002Y1536442597198683

fightcliqueYou guys. You're gonna want to see this one too. #HummingbirdProject #TIFF18 @salmahayek @michaelmando #JesseEisenberg #alexanderskarsgard

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnex3dwFv5e/?taken-by=fightclique

juelzjHello #AlexanderSkarsgard #TIFF #TIFF18 #TheHummingbirdProject #Tarzan #TrueBlood

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnexR4Cgz7T/?taken-by=juelzjj


----------



## BuckeyeChicago




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

More from today at *TIFF*:






mohsennoroozian#tiff2018#alexanderskarsgard #premium#the hummingbird project



salmahayekSunglasses Showdown guerra de lentes de #alexanderskarsgard #thehummingbirdproject



mohsennoroozian#tiff2018#premium #the humming bird project#salmahayek #jasseeisenberg #alexandrscarsgard



fawndolyn#alexanderskarsgard at #tiff2018


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*'The Hummingbird Project': Toronto Review*
BY TIM GRIERSON, SENIOR US CRITIC8 SEPTEMBER 2018
Odd and eccentric, Kim Nguyen’s thriller nonetheless proves compelling
A defiantly odd thriller involving esoteric subject matter, _The Hummingbird Project_ tells a familiar story of ambition and greed with enough eccentricity that the movie’s strangeness becomes one of its chief attributes. Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård commit fully as cousins hell-bent on getting rich in the stock market by building a super-fast cross-country fibre-optic cable — a quest that proves more challenging for them and far wonkier for the audience than initially expected. And yet, writer-director Kim Nguyen’s faith in his weird, cynical vision proves sufficiently compelling, even when the characters’ peculiarities turn tiresome.

Hayek has a blast as _Hummingbird_’s antagonist, pumping as much life into Eva’s cartoon-y lines as she can

Premiering at the Toronto Film Festival, the movie will benefit from the star power of Eisenberg and Skarsgård, not to mention a villainous turn from Salma Hayek. _Hummingbird_’s juggling of genres — thriller, heist movie, family drama, character study, social commentary — may attract adventurous viewers, although it could prove challenging to marketers trying to condense the film into a poster.

Eisenberg plays Vincent, who convinces his computer-savvy cousin Anton (Skarsgård) that they should quit their jobs at a high-powered New York trading company, run by Eva Torres (Hayek), to go into business for themselves. Their plan: construct a thin but reliable cable that runs from Kansas to New Jersey that can receive trading information milliseconds faster than the competition, allowing them and their clients to make millions.

For those not familiar with high-frequency trading or other aspects of the stock market, _Hummingbird _refuses to simplify its characters’ milieu. But the strategy pays off for Nguyen (_War Witch_), who in some ways wants Vincent and Anton’s plan to be abstruse, underlining how in our modern age untold fortunes can be acquired simply by accessing data a millisecond faster. There’s an unreality to their scheme — just random numbers on a computer screen — that speaks to the cold efficiency of the operation.

Further highlighting the joylessness of their ambition is a series of bizarre obstacles that cross their paths, including nervous investors, obstinate land owners who don’t want cable laid under their property, problems with Anton’s computations to shave a single millisecond off their system’s data speed, and an unexpected serious illness. And that’s not even accounting for Eva, who fights back by devising a counter-strategy that will potentially render their new cable obsolete.

In films like _The Social Network_, Eisenberg has depicted driven, not wholly likable protagonists, and so his work as Vincent may not feel that far removed from past portrayals. But as _Hummingbird _rolls along, the depth of Vincent’s relentless ambition becomes starker, and the Oscar-nominated actor unapologetically reveals his character’s every desperate, devious tendency, resulting in a brazen performance that willingly strains credibility. And yet, Eisenberg’s tight jaw and dark eyes communicate all the hidden reasons why he needs this plan to work.

If anything, Skarsgård is even more over-the-top as a socially awkward programmer who has spent most of his life being browbeaten by his cousin. Anton’s objectives seem less materialistic than Vincent’s — he just wants to design a superior product — but although Anton’s quirky behaviour can feel invented rather than organic, Skarsgård’s vulnerability elicits our sympathy.

Hayek has a blast as _Hummingbird_’s antagonist, pumping as much life into Eva’s cartoon-y lines as she can. Like Vincent and Anton, she operates in a world in which millions of dollars are at stake — although everything is so theoretical that those unseen fortunes could simply be a figment of their imagination. As the double-crosses and twists unspool, Nguyen very consciously seems to be commenting on the ugliness that emerges in people when money is on the line. _The Hummingbird Project_ teaches that old lesson in a strange, new (and mostly satisfying) way.
https://www.screendaily.com/reviews/the-hummingbird-project-toronto-review/5132462.article


----------



## StarrLady

I’m back and there is so much to tell you.
We didn’t get to watch Alex’s arrival outside the theatre because we had to be seated inside since we had tickets for the movie. Nevertheless, before the film started, the cast went onstage to introduce the movie. Alex is even better looking in person. It’s the first time I’ve seen him in person and he is gorgeous. And so freaking tall, he towers over everyone. His body is so amazing in person....
They dimmed the lights after the cast went off the stage. But then, in the dark, Alex and the others sat in seats in the audience to watch the movie with us. Alex was sitting very close to where I was sitting. I could look over every now and then and see him watching the movie. He hardly moved, probably because he knew people were watching him and he probably just wanted to see how the audience reacted to the film. It was kind of surreal to watch an Alex film wth Alexander Skarsgard sitting near me.
The film was very well received. The audience seemed to really enjoy it and laughed at many funny moments. I thought the film was very well done, very enjoyable and the acting was stellar. The whole cast did a great job. Alex was terrific and very funny, especially in one scene. I don’t want to tell you too much because I don’t want to spoil the film. The film was a drama while being very funny too. Alex really became the character, very different from other roles he has played, he really became Anton.
At the end, the audience cheered and the actors came back on stage. This time, they included many of the actors in smaller roles too. Alex towered over the entire cast, you can really see how tall he is. Alex got super loud cheers. The audience got to ask questions. Alex was asked if he based his character on anyone he knew and he said he did, particularly a chemist friend of his who like Anton, is not really into small talk. He was also asked about his really funny scene and he gave a funny answer and said he had the whole hallway to himself. His answers were funny and he has a warm presence. Salma was also funny and it seemed that Alex got along well with Jesse, Salma, Michael and all the others. It was a very likeable cast and they all did a really good job.
I had such a good time! And I get to do it again on the evening of the Hold the Dark premiere!


----------



## Santress

That is great, StarrLady. Thanks for sharing your experience with us! You are so lucky that you get to attend the premiere of HTD too.  I am glad to hear Alex is as nice in person as he seems in his interviews.

THP seems to be getting pretty good reviews so far and Alex has been singled out in several positive tweets about it.

More from today:

xingyyzWhen you finally meet your favorite writer at his movie world premiere and he says thank you #jesseeisenberg #tiff2018 #thehummingbirdproject #michaelmando #alexanderskarsgard



http://sendvid.com/cno1kmu3

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...987_295615457902793_7109802462720889560_n.mp4

https://www.instagram.com/xingyyz/

http://sendvid.com/xa9aqxb9

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...439_231985247478265_7143790012340639549_n.mp4

https://www.instagram.com/entertainmentweekly/

TIFF Red Carpet for the movie "The Hummingbird Project" stars Alexander Skarsgård, Jesse Eisenberg, Salma Hayek. #TIFF2018













@TIFF_NET @torontolife at The Hummingbird Project Premiere #TorontoFilmFestival #lovinglife #TIFF18
	














bradkent1987When @rexdanger is excited to see you #tiff #alexanderskarsgard #torontointernationalfilmfestival #toronto #celebritysighting

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfHApFlLkS/?taken-by=bradkent1987

HQs from tonight at *TIFF*:
















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001010K1536453859198492
















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001L15364538521988175

Alexander Skarsgard and Salma Hayek walked the #TIFF18
	
 red carpet for the premiere of "The Hummingbird Project" from Canadian director Kim Nguyen. Video from @ShetuModi http://******/2CzZvJr 






https://twitter.com/CdnPressVideo/status/1038599113330356225


----------



## Santress

HQs from the *HFPA* and *InStyle* party at *TIFF* *2018* (September 8, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001002I15364650481987453


----------



## Santress

2 More HQs:











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008W1536466470198600

markandrewengland#alexanderskarsgard #bbctravel #canada #famous #guardiantravelsnaps #igtravel #instatravel #instapassport #lonelyplanet #natgeo #nofilter #ontario #thompsonhotel #tiff2018 #tourism #toronto #torontointernationalfilmfestival #tarzan #travel #travelgram #traveling #travelphotography #travelpics #travelstoke #traveltheworld #trip #vacation #wanderlust #worldnomads #yourshotphotographer



sevmendes98 #tiff18 #alexanderskarsgard



ninyadlaThe Hummingbird Project with #JesseEisenberg #AlexanderSkarsgard @salmahayek and @michaelmando. Brilliant, brilliant film! I love it! ❤

And I *maaaay* have found the courage to ask Alexander about a particular "celebratory" moment in the movie during the Q&A. You have to watch it to see what I mean but I can say, I was thrilled by the response! #TIFF18



leesy_d  So much fun at Tiff with Karen and Ann. The hummingbird project



mingo2commRed carpet for the premiere of Kim Nguyen's The Hummingbird Project with Salma Hayek, Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård. A production of @ item7films! #prlife #behindthescenes #redcarpet #tiff



creightonbrodie  In the six to check out a flick #thehummingbirdproject #toronto #to #tiff #tifffestival #jesseeisenberg #salmahayek #alexanderskarsgard

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bne_6UOhlgD/?taken-by=creightonbrodie

afloeditorial第43回トロント国際映画祭　映画「The Hummingbird Project」プレミア
アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド
'The Hummingbird Project' premiere, Toronto International Film Festival, Canada.
Photo by AFP/AFLO
Phto by Reuters/AFLO
Photo by Press Association/AFLO
#アレクサンダースカルスガルド #AlexanderSkarsgard #ジェシーアイゼンバーグ #JesseEisenberg #suits #fashion #mensfashion #mensstyle #トロント国際映画祭 #TorontoInternationalFilmFestival#TorontoFilmFestival #TIFF #TIFF2018 #映画 #movie #TheHummingbirdProject #toronto #canada #アフロ #stockphoto #写真好きな人と繋がりたい #映画好きな人と繋がりたい

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfI79oglEn/?taken-by=afloeditorial





alesiaaaaAlexander Skarsgård at #TIFF18 for The Hummingbird Project & Hold the Dark
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thehummingbirdproject #holdthedark #tiff #tiff2018

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfRXwZBpmo/?taken-by=alesiaaaa

via

https://twitter.com/alesiaxx/status/1038615218111307776

Me earlier @ #TIFF18 : That's a hot bodyguard, or is that Alexander Skarsgård?
(Just realizing now that it WAS Alexander Skarsgård )

https://twitter.com/tapeworthy/status/1038632555074002944

Here's a few pics we shot at TIFF today, featuring Jamie Lee Curtis, Jesse Eisenberg, Salma Hayak, Alexander Skarsgaard, Javier Bardem, and Dev Patel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 — at TIFF https://www.facebook.com/johngphotography/posts/10157756691908146 …

https://twitter.com/johngphoto/status/1038580124453621760







https://www.facebook.com/johngphotography/posts/10157756691908146

mishie.b#thehummingbirdproject #alexanderskarsgard #michaelmando #jessieeisenberg #tiff

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfwKriHX8Z/?taken-by=mishie.b




https://www.instagram.com/jazjavier/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg2NDA3NjA2MTAyOTk3NTMyMQ==.2

Video:

The #TIFF18
	
 madness continues. Watch our red carpet interviews for #TheHummingbirdProject with stars Jesse Eisenberg & Alexander Skarsgård!

https://twitter.com/AMCTheatres/status/1038636429121732608

Video:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnenPFgBWkN/?taken-by=trevorw6688

Another video:

http://sendvid.com/n0l6j0xf

https://www.instagram.com/trevorw6688/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...597_130752637872966_1088440974254428137_n.mp4

Video:

http://sendvid.com/ckyzbzdg

https://www.instagram.com/elevation_pics/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...173_324566811635129_7495277840042262186_n.mp4

(swipe through):

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnfw8OUh3Dd/?taken-by=alexskarsgardlove

via (Original here):

ciaraodr #tiff2018
@thehughjackman @ellefanning @mandypatinkin #colinfarrell #alexanderskarsgard @armiehammer @oliviamunn

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfGaySg5ey/?taken-by=ciaraodr


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks for all the pics and interviews ladies!

Gotta say, Salma is one of my biggest lady crushes and seeing her and Alex together is giving me all kinds of tingles [emoji6]


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I’m back and there is so much to tell you.
> We didn’t get to watch Alex’s arrival outside the theatre because we had to be seated inside since we had tickets for the movie. Nevertheless, before the film started, the cast went onstage to introduce the movie. Alex is even better looking in person. It’s the first time I’ve seen him in person and he is gorgeous. And so freaking tall, he towers over everyone. His body is so amazing in person....
> They dimmed the lights after the cast went off the stage. But then, in the dark, Alex and the others sat in seats in the audience to watch the movie with us. Alex was sitting very close to where I was sitting. I could look over every now and then and see him watching the movie. He hardly moved, probably because he knew people were watching him and he probably just wanted to see how the audience reacted to the film. It was kind of surreal to watch an Alex film wth Alexander Skarsgard sitting near me.
> The film was very well received. The audience seemed to really enjoy it and laughed at many funny moments. I thought the film was very well done, very enjoyable and the acting was stellar. The whole cast did a great job. Alex was terrific and very funny, especially in one scene. I don’t want to tell you too much because I don’t want to spoil the film. The film was a drama while being very funny too. Alex really became the character, very different from other roles he has played, he really became Anton.
> At the end, the audience cheered and the actors came back on stage. This time, they included many of the actors in smaller roles too. Alex towered over the entire cast, you can really see how tall he is. Alex got super loud cheers. The audience got to ask questions. Alex was asked if he based his character on anyone he knew and he said he did, particularly a chemist friend of his who like Anton, is not really into small talk. He was also asked about his really funny scene and he gave a funny answer and said he had the whole hallway to himself. His answers were funny and he has a warm presence. Salma was also funny and it seemed that Alex got along well with Jesse, Salma, Michael and all the others. It was a very likeable cast and they all did a really good job.
> I had such a good time! And I get to do it again on the evening of the Hold the Dark premiere!



I'm so glad you got to go, and that the movie and Alex were good.
This role, and movie, are outside what he normally does, so I'm glad to read that he's very good in it. Hopefully this will expand what type of roles he's offered.



Santress said:


> 2 More HQs:
> markandrewengland#alexanderskarsgard
> 
> 
> sevmendes98 #tiff18 #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> ninyadlaThe Hummingbird Project with #JesseEisenberg #AlexanderSkarsgard @salmahayek and @michaelmando. Brilliant, brilliant film! I love it! ❤
> 
> And I *maaaay* have found the courage to ask Alexander about a particular "celebratory" moment in the movie during the Q&A. You have to watch it to see what I mean but I can say, I was thrilled by the response! #TIFF18
> 
> 
> 
> leesy_d  So much fun at Tiff with Karen and Ann. The hummingbird project
> 
> 
> 
> mingo2commRed carpet for the premiere of Kim Nguyen's The Hummingbird Project with Salma Hayek, Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård. A production of @ item7films! #prlife #behindthescenes #redcarpet #tiff
> 
> 
> 
> creightonbrodie  In the six to check out a flick #thehummingbirdproject #toronto #to #tiff #tifffestival #jesseeisenberg #salmahayek #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bne_6UOhlgD/?taken-by=creightonbrodie
> 
> afloeditorial第43回トロント国際映画祭　映画「The Hummingbird Project」プレミア
> アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド
> 'The Hummingbird Project' premiere, Toronto International Film Festival, Canada.
> Photo by AFP/AFLO
> Phto by Reuters/AFLO
> Photo by Press Association/AFLO
> #アレクサンダースカルスガルド #AlexanderSkarsgard #ジェシーアイゼンバーグ #JesseEisenberg #suits #fashion #mensfashion #mensstyle #トロント国際映画祭 #TorontoInternationalFilmFestival#TorontoFilmFestival #TIFF #TIFF2018 #映画 #movie #TheHummingbirdProject #toronto #canada #アフロ #stockphoto #写真好きな人と繋がりたい #映画好きな人と繋がりたい
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfI79oglEn/?taken-by=afloeditorial
> 
> View attachment 4187340
> View attachment 4187341
> 
> 
> alesiaaaaAlexander Skarsgård at #TIFF18 for The Hummingbird Project & Hold the Dark
> #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thehummingbirdproject #holdthedark #tiff #tiff2018
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfRXwZBpmo/?taken-by=alesiaaaa
> 
> via
> 
> https://twitter.com/alesiaxx/status/1038615218111307776
> 
> Me earlier @ #TIFF18 : That's a hot bodyguard, or is that Alexander Skarsgård?
> (Just realizing now that it WAS Alexander Skarsgård )
> 
> https://twitter.com/tapeworthy/status/1038632555074002944
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/johngphotography/posts/10157756691908146 …
> 
> https://twitter.com/johngphoto/status/1038580124453621760
> 
> View attachment 4187342
> View attachment 4187343
> View attachment 4187344
> View attachment 4187345
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/johngphotography/posts/10157756691908146
> 
> mishie.b#thehummingbirdproject #alexanderskarsgard #michaelmando #jessieeisenberg #tiff
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfwKriHX8Z/?taken-by=mishie.b
> 
> View attachment 4187347
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jazjavier/
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/04675e1f2c5bca596b4ec0e921d76711/5B96E3C7/t51.12442-15/e35/40654834_544097229372863_5734064107951534405_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg2NDA3NjA2MTAyOTk3NTMyMQ==.2
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnenPFgBWkN/?taken-by=trevorw6688
> 
> Another video:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/n0l6j0xf
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/trevorw6688/
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...597_130752637872966_1088440974254428137_n.mp4
> 
> Video:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/ckyzbzdg
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/elevation_pics/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnfGaySg5ey/?taken-by=ciaraodr



I spy Dada (he'd already posted from the hotel while Alex was doing the pre-premiere interviews).

And Friday was the 10th anniversary of the first airing of the first episode of True Blood:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BngWn6wgOlw/?taken-by=rexdanger

ETA: Alex's IG pic isn't loading, and I'm using the appropriate Forum linking tool, so I don't know why it's not showing. It's just a pic of his fangs, though, nothing new.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm so glad you got to go, and that the movie and Alex were good.
> This role, and movie, are outside what he normally does, so I'm glad to read that he's very good in it. Hopefully this will expand what type of roles he's offered.
> 
> 
> I spy Dada (he'd already posted from the hotel while Alex was doing the pre-premiere interviews).
> 
> And Friday was the 10th anniversary of the first airing of the first episode of True Blood:



Thank you. Alex really shows how versatile he is, Anton is very different from other roles he played and he totally immerses into the character.

And Alex is very funny without having to try too hard. There are a lot of videos of when he is asked about a particularly funny scene, so I will admit that Alex/Anton dances ( I didn’t want to spoil anything so I will not tell you why). Alex is very funny in this scene and was asked how he came up with his dancing. He said he got swept up in the moment and he had the whole hallway to himself. The audience really laughed at the scene and at his response.

I forgot to mention that when we were seated, suddenly Dada sat down in the audience near where I was sitting. After having seen so many pictures of him, I recognized him immediately. Most of the crowd didn’t notice him, but I did. He watched the entire film. Alex sat two seats away from him, next to a brown-haired woman ( I could not see her face). It was really nice that Alex and his friend watched the entire movie with the audience.


----------



## jooa

StarrLady said:


> I forgot to mention that when we were seated, suddenly Dada sat down in the audience near where I was sitting. After having seen so many pictures of him, I recognized him immediately. Most of the crowd didn’t notice him, but I did. He watched the entire film. Alex sat two seats away from him, next to a brown-haired woman ( I could not see her face). It was really nice that Alex and his friend watched the entire movie with the audience.


The woman who was sitting next to Alex was probably his agent Tracy Brennan (she was also with him at the EMMY and at the after parties later), I saw her on one from Alex' pics in the background from the TIFF parties.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Could have also been his PR lady, she's there as well.

I sort of watched the Deadline streaming event, with my computer and internet issues it didn't really stream well for me. So hopefully Deadline will upload it to YouTube soon.
He looks very nice today, though:


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Could have also been his PR lady, she's there as well.
> 
> I sort of watched the Deadline streaming event, with my computer and internet issues it didn't really stream well for me. So hopefully Deadline will upload it to YouTube soon.
> He looks very nice today, though:



It may not have been your computer and/or internet because I had streaming problems and it didn’t stream well for me too. Yes, hopefully, we get it on YouTube soon.


----------



## Santress

From ASN:

New portraits of Alex, Jesse Eisenberg and Salma Hayek taken by Austen Hargrave while they were promoting The Hummingbird Project at the 2018 Toronto International Film Festival (September 8, 2018, Canada).







Source: Austin Hargrave for TheHollywoodReporter.com

https://cdn1.thr.com/sites/default/...INGBIRDPROJECT_AlexanderSkarsgardP2018THR.jpg

https://cdn1.thr.com/sites/default/...18DAY1_TheHUMMINGBIRDPROJECT_0412H2018THR.jpg

https://cdn1.thr.com/sites/default/..._TheHUMMINGBIRDPROJECT_SalmaHayekH2018THR.jpg

https://cdn1.thr.com/sites/default/...HUMMINGBIRDPROJECT_JesseEisenbergP2018THR.jpg

Another TIFF portrait of Alex:  *Maarten de Boer* for *Variety*:




https://variety.com/gallery/variety...onto-film-festival/#!17/alexander-skarsgard-6


----------



## Santress

More from today at *TIFF* (September 9, 2018):

katharinelz  What a surprise !!!!! Omg omg omg ‘ #jesseeisenberg #alexanderskarsgard is here for #thehummingbirdproject #toronto #TIFF#torontofilmfestival



alexhelena  Currently just trying to figure out how I’m going to top this weekend!
Q&A for #TheHummingbirdProject with Alexander Skarsgard, Jesse Eisenberg, and director Kim Nguyen! As the kids say, “☠️”. #TIFF18



mpatrick32  Nice surprise visit and Q &A from Alexander Skarsgard and Jessie Eisenberg at the showing of the Hummingbird Project

#tiff18 #filmfestiva



eokinch  The Hummingbird project!! Who doesn’t love a story told by Alexander Skarsgård and Jesse Eisenberg #Tiff18 #TheHummingbirdProject #alexanderskarsgard #jesseeisenberg


----------



## DeMonica

Former lurker here!

I'm feeling a pinch of sarcasm here. I'm not the fan of saffron shirt, either, and I'd like to see that mustard/marigold one disappear in the dumpster forever. He looks so much better in cold colours. He cleans up so well, even his face looks rejuvenated after that trip back to Sweden.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, DeMonica! Agree, he looks refreshed and he definitely has a new favorite shirt (or two). 

HQs of Alex promoting *THP* at *TIFF* today (September 9, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007W15365253721985575


----------



## Kitkath70

DeMonica said:


> Former lurker here!
> 
> I'm feeling a pinch of sarcasm here. I'm not the fan of saffron shirt, either, and I'd like to see that mustard/marigold one disappear in the dumpster forever. He looks so much better in cold colours. He cleans up so well, even his face looks rejuvenated after that trip back to Sweden.



Jenney Ang is his stylist. No sarcasm there. She picked out the clothes. I think he looks great in the shirt, especially the fit. I like that he plays with colors from time to time, especially since he has such a small wardrobe.  He’ll have a new favorite shirt that he’ll wear to death soon.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *Coffee with the Creators* event at TIFF today (September 9, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001001F1536525687198277


----------



## Santress

.@salmahayek #AlexanderSkarsgard and #JesseEisenberg stopped by the RBC House today for a cup of Nespresso and a chat about #TheHummingbirdProject







#NespressoTIFF #TIFF18
	









#TIFF2018 film 6 - The Hummingbird Project. This featured fantastic performances from Jesse Eisenberg & Alexander Skarsgard! It was what I thought it would be but also had a lot of heart. It makes a powerful statement on greed but is also infused with many tender moments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Golden Globe winner Alexander Skarsgård of #BigLittleLies stars in "The Hummingbird Project” as Jesse Eisenberg's cousin. The film had its world premiere last night at #TIFF18
	














Video:








Alexander Skarsgard, Jamie Lee Curtis, Barry Jenkins and more stopped by the #VarietyStudio presented by @att at #TIFF18. Full coverage here: https://******/2QcWDoK  #ATTVIP #sponsored



jeannette_garcia  #thehummingbirdproject #tiff

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnewpF0DmVk/?taken-by=jeannette_garcia

item7films   Item 7 et #thehummingbirdproject au #tiff #toronto #cntower

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhApemjo3M/?taken-by=item7films

allenakaalan  Another year at TIFF and here’s a picture of Alexander Skarsgård! #tiff #tiff2018#toronto #filmfestival #entertainmentdistrict#downtown #thesix #views #viewfromthesix#bigcity #alexanderskarsgard #celebrity#stargazing #moviestar #sverige #ontario#canada #fans #streetview #urbanlife

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhHkpiBoR-/?taken-by=allenakaalan

spottedbyserena Alexander Skarsgård #torontointernationalfilmfestival #tiff18 #tiff2018 
#thehummingbirdproject #trueblood #biglittlelies

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhP0ZKFjzu/?taken-by=spottedbyserena

poculumcanada Q&A after the world premiere of The Hummingbird Project at TIFF, starring Jesse Eisenberg, Alexander Skarsgard, Salma Hayek and Michael Mando.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnhNZtcFNsi/?taken-by=poculumcanada


----------



## DeMonica

I'm familiar with Jeanne Yang's work because she styles the some of the best actors. I also like many of her other clients, even met two of them. She pics  clothes for Alex and dress him for events, but I don't think that she tells him what to wear every day, especially not when he goes somewhere as a private person. He mentioned that he nicked the other yellow shirt himself from the LDG wardrobe and wore it to death already at private outings. So who knows?

Thanks for the welcome, Santress!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Former lurker here!
> 
> I'm feeling a pinch of sarcasm here. I'm not the fan of saffron shirt, either, and I'd like to see that mustard/marigold one disappear in the dumpster forever. He looks so much better in cold colours. He cleans up so well, even his face looks rejuvenated after that trip back to Sweden.






Kitkath70 said:


> Jenney Ang is his stylist. No sarcasm there. She picked out the clothes. I think he looks great in the shirt, especially the fit. I like that he plays with colors from time to time, especially since he has such a small wardrobe.  He’ll have a new favorite shirt that he’ll wear to death soon.





DeMonica said:


> I'm familiar with Jeanne Yang's work because she styles the some of the best actors. I also like many of her other clients, even met two of them. She pics  clothes for Alex and dress him for events, but I don't think that she tells him what to wear every day, especially not when he goes somewhere as a private person. He mentioned that he nicked the other yellow shirt himself from the LDG wardrobe and wore it to death already at private outings. So who knows?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Santress!



Welcome DeMonica!

As for Alex's shirts, I normally prefer him in the darker jewel tones, so I'm surprised by how much I like him in the marigold and saffron shirts. But yes, it would help if he wouldn't wear his favorite shirts all.the.time. At least throw a third shirt into the rotation!

On Jeanne Yang's styling of him, I wasn't impressed by how he was styled during the Tarzan promo, especially the pants and their fit. But I think in the last year it's gotten much better, especially the pants. They're tight enough that they usually flatter and accentuate how freaking long his legs are, without being too tight.
He's looked good during his first two days at TIFF, so hopefully that'll continue as we get the HTD TIFF promo in the next few days.


----------



## StarrLady

Welcome DeMonica.

As for Alex’s clothing, I have really liked what he has worn the past couple of days. The Dior suit he wore to the premiere was great including the fit and he looked perfect. I like the saffron-coloured shirt, some colour makes for a nice contrast with black pants and it perfectly showcases his chest and arms. I think Alex has looked smashing the past two days. With Alex’s body, a good tight fit is great because he has the perfect body for it. I’m looking forward to what else he will wear during his TIFF promo.


----------



## DeMonica

The Dior suit was excellent like all of his award show outfits, so was the black and white combo for the coffee. The fit of the saffron shirt was perfect. That shirt with that black pants was definitely a much better combo fit-wise than what he wore to that premiere, and I love him in blue  !!!!!,  but getting groomed properly also helped to accentuate his best features.
Congrats to the premiere. It must have been great to be so close.


----------



## Santress

At the *Chanel & Variety Honour Keira Knightley* at the *Inaugural Female Filmmaker Dinner*, Toronto International Film Festival (September 9, 2018, Canada):




http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+Honour+Keira+Knightley+Inaugural/Q7dMkmg20om

richardgianorio  Thanks #alexanderskarsgard #tiff @chanelofficial



richardgianorio #alexanderskarsgard @pom.klementieff #tiff @chanelofficial



Alexander Skarsgard out to help celebrate Keira Knightley at the dinner being held in her honour tonight La Banane - co-hosted by @CHANEL and @Variety. #TIFF18


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *TIFF* premiere of *The Hummingbird Project* (September 8, 2018, Canada):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008Q15365513921988973


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008Q15365513921988973


----------



## Santress

More from *TIFF 2018*:

rocrw  #AlexanderSkarsgard .
#TheHummingbirdProject Toronto International Film Festival World Premium Q&A.



Check out this video - Alexander Skarsgård, Salma Hayek Get Soaked in 'The Hummingbird Project' (3:31) from IMDb a -



Yeah, he's alright... #tiff2018 #alexanderskarsgard








loutotheiza Alexander Skarsgard of “The Hummingbird Project” supported The Brain Project, and I can confidently say that this was an impactful moment in my life.



wordgirlworld #TheHummingbirdProject at #TIFF Beautifully shot, directed, written and acted.



eloramomofficial If really got to up my photo game. We have fun trying to get pics this year though! #tiff2018 #melissamccarthy #jessieeisenberg #daniellemcdonald #richardegrant

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bni1ukel8wz/?taken-by=eloramomofficial

eloramomofficial #alexanderskarsgard at #tiff2018 was so kind to go take a pic with the cutest older woman #tiffmoments during the screening of #hummingbirdproject

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnh3bTaF1aT/?taken-by=eloramomofficial

The stars were out at @TIFF_NET this weekend: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bradley Cooper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dev Patel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alexander Skarsgard #TIFF2018






https://twitter.com/Everetthanmer/status/1039144873385852928


----------



## Santress

Promoting *Hold the Dark* with *The Wrap* today (September 10, 2018):





https://www.instagram.com/thewrap/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTg2NTM3Mzc0Mjk4NzEyODMyNQ==.2

Another from yesterday (September 9, 2018):

*qloungebycelo*  Signing brains for a cause @thebrainproject_ #AlexanderSkarsgard makes sure that there are #NoBlankBrains at Q Presents LA Times Photo Studio & Ferragamo Lounge


----------



## Santress

More from *TIFF 2018* (September 9 & 10, 2018):






shutterstocknow  Alexander Skarsgard poses for a portrait during 'The Hummingbird Project' photocall at the Toronto International Film Festival, September 09, 2018
-
: Canadian Press/Shutterstock
-
#ShutterstockEditorial #ShutterstockEntertainment #TIFF #TIFF18 #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheHummingbirdProject



Happy Monday! What’s that? You wanted Alexander Skarsgard with puppies? Ok, ok, I gotchu ❤️ #TIFF18 @ew #holdthedark #Thehummingbirdproject



In the words of Alexander Skarsgård: "meta" #TIFF18
	













More puppy videos:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...450_252813178708735_7122163353708464939_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/kog7cy3h

https://www.instagram.com/people/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...ukPPOwShyrVUmC8i3nNaaiSB9tjoB9aAMvISHtdiwjz0A

http://sendvid.com/g2gk8h4t

https://www.instagram.com/entertainmentweekly/

mayraaltyra  This man #alexanderskarsgard
..
..
..
#biglittlelies #legendoftarzan #trueblood #holdthedark



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...526_483872705356218_8898512734326500961_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/zk7d2at2

https://www.instagram.com/variety/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics and videos Santress! Alex with a puppy? I'm dead. 

*'The Hummingbird Project': Film Review | TIFF 2018*
1:53 PM PDT 9/10/2018 by Boyd van Hoeij
Ambitious and very well-acted.  

*Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard star as New York cousins who go up against Salma Hayek's high-frequency trading tycoon in Kim Nguyen's latest movie.*
Two cousins from New York want to construct a thousand-mile long fiber-optic cable that runs in a straight line from Kansas to New Jersey in Kim Nguyen’s _The Hummingbird Project_. After his foreign-language Oscar nomination for _War Witch_, the French-Canadian director has made only Anglophone projects, writing and directing _Two Lovers and a Bear_, with Dane DeHaan, and _Eye on Juliet_, with Joe Cole, both titles feeling modest and somewhat messy in terms of their storytelling. Though not all of the messiness is gone, Nguyen has now clearly stepped up his game in terms of his ambition here, casting Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard as the cousins — the _Tarzan _actor almost unrecognizable with his bald crown and pronounced gut — and telling a story that’s both specific and also more generally about the crazy times we live in. Though this intriguing genre-hybrid might be just a little too odd for more mainstream success, this is a promising step in the right direction for Nguyen.

Anton Zaleski (Skarsgard) and his younger cousin, Vincent Zaleski (Eisenberg), come from a Russian family in New York. They make a good team, as Anton is the nerdy, socially awkward genius and Vincent is a go-getter who can sell pretty much anything to anyone and who frequently sees opportunities before others do. That’s why Vincent decides they should both quit their job working for Eva Torres (Salma Hayek), the imperious boss of a high-frequency trading company, where each millisecond ahead of the competition could make the company millions. 

Vincent’s plan is to find investors for a fiber-optic cable that would run in a straight line — through thousands of properties as well as natural parks, lakes and mountain ranges — from Kansas to New Jersey, which would already mean a slight data-speed increase. This means drilling the entire line horizontally after having bought or leased the small portion of land, just a foot or so wide at some depth underneath the surface, for a thousand miles, a logistical nightmare that requires massive amounts of coordination as well major means and money, though what’s all that effort and cost for a year or so if one can subsequently make millions a second? While Vincent talks to land owners, contractors and drillers, Anton is holed up in a dark hotel room in his robe, wracking his brain about how to take off another full millisecond from the current speed through other means. 
If this all sounds very technical, the screenplay by Nguyen ensures that audiences will get the gist of what’s at stake at every turn without ever drowning viewers in technical specifics. The only thing that’s a bit unclear in the early going is where the money is coming from, though the investors do come into fuller view in the second half. 

The most straightforwardly enjoyable part of _The Hummingbird Project _is the high-connectivity arms race of sorts between Anton and Vincent’s small new company and the major conglomerate headed by their former boss. Both work on different solutions to try and get those milliseconds of data transfer further down and composer Yves Gourmeur’s contemporary, driving score helps suggest something of their constant state of competition. Since Eva is depicted as a kind of Wall Street Miranda Priestly, always fully focused but also only business, it’s not hard to root for the Zaleskis, who are the underdogs in this situation. That said, in the area of style, Eva, with her gold-rimmed glasses, luscious silver-tipped hair and executive-chic wardrobe, definitely has the boys beat.  

But _The Hummingbird Project_, which is set in 2011 and 2012, doesn’t just want to entertain, it also wants to be a character drama. In that arena, too, Nguyen mostly succeeds. Fast-talking is practically Eisenberg’s trademark but his Vincent is not only whip-smart but also someone with a deep loyalty to his cousin — who wouldn’t be able to lock himself into a room and do what he does if Vincent wouldn’t sell it to someone — and with some serious health issues. The struggle with his physical well-being further humanizes him, as he’s forced to make choices that he doesn’t want to make. There’s a quiet moment where he gets a massage after a stressful day and the tears suddenly well up in his eyes; he’s just had a minute to really think about where he is in life, what he wants to get out of it and what it’s going to cost him. It’s as thrillingly touching a moment as the Queens-born actor has ever played. 

*While Skarsgard’s generically middle-aged look takes some getting used to, the actor very convincingly limns a quiet genius of a man who, constantly stooped over, seems to live inside a body that feels too big for him. All Anton wants is to be lost in his world of numbers, where he can find solutions to complex problems, but the real world keeps interrupting, which drives him mad (his maladroitness and quirks, like his fear of flying, are also a solid source of humor). Not much of a people’s person, despite having his own family, Anton dreams of an isolated house on a hill with only some hummingbirds nearby. *

The almost two-hour feature finally doesn’t feel entire smooth because Nguyen the screenwriter and editors Arthur Tarnowski and Nicolas Chaudeurge don’t quite manage to find the right balance between the fast-moving, more straightforward genre elements and the more contemplative character beats and backstories, so the rhythm can be a little off. On top of that, _Hummingbird _also wants to suggest something about the crazy pace of today's world and the fact mountains literally need to be moved if money can be made, even if society as a whole doesn’t necessarily benefit from these far-reaching actions. This theme comes to the fore most obviously in a subplot involving an Amish farmer (Belgian actor Johan Heldenbergh, from_The Broken Circle Breakdown_) who doesn’t want to sell or lease his property. While it renders a lot of the thematic undercurrents more visible, especially the final stretch of this particular storyline feels a little too blatantly engineered to drive home a point. 

That said, this is ambitious and stimulating fare from Nguyen, who coaxes terrific performances from his cast — which also includes _Better Call Saul_’s Michael Mando as Vincent’s right hand on the ground — and who seems fully in control of the all the moving parts of what feels like a big production with a lot of large equipment for all those drilling scenes in remote locations. Indeed, the logistics must have been almost as complex as those needed to lay a cable that can transfer data from Kansas to New York in the time it takes a hummingbird to flap its wings.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/hummingbird-project-review-1141748


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*TIFF 2018: Kim Nguyen takes flight with The Hummingbird Project*
The very funny, highly entertaining and surprisingly poignant movie is Nguyen's best since his Oscar-nominated Rebelle in 2012.

T'CHA DUNLEVY, MONTREAL GAZETTE
Updated: September 10, 2018
TORONTO — Kim Nguyen may have found his ticket to ride. The Quebec director’s career could jump a few significant notches with The Hummingbird Project, which had its world première Saturday at the Toronto International Film Festival (TIFF).

The very funny, highly entertaining and surprisingly poignant movie is Nguyen’s best since his Oscar-nominated (for best foreign language film) Rebelle in 2012.

It has star power to spare, with Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård playing cousins Vincent and Anton Zalesky, who want to run a fibre-optic cable from Kansas City to New York in order to save precious milliseconds that could earn them millions of dollars on the stock market. Salma Hayek plays their former boss turned rival, Eva Torres. All three were present on Saturday.

“It’s my first world première at TIFF,” Nguyen said Monday morning. “We always knew we wanted to open the film at TIFF; it’s set in America and is such an American film that talks about America. I thought it would be fitting to launch it here.

“And I love the public in Toronto. People are really generous, with no pretensions while they’re watching the film — it’s almost the contrary of Cannes.”
Nguyen was given the royal treatment Saturday afternoon at the historic Princess of Wales theatre. Throughout the screening, there was one marked difference between this film and Nguyen’s previous work: people were laughing. The Hummingbird Project is a smart, snappy film, with the director in complete control.

It’s a marked change of pace from the existential leanings of Rebelle and his last two projects, the arctic reverie Two Lovers and a Bear, and the Middle Eastern-American cyber-romance Eye on Juliet.

Nguyen, who also wrote the screenplay, was intent on pushing the action ever-forward, leaving behind the esoteric and fantasy touches sprinkled through his earlier works.

“It was a long script, 140 pages,” he said. “I knew I wanted the film to be 100-115 minutes long, to give it the sense of a heist movie. It’s far from Oceans 11, but I wanted the ongoing tension of (the cousins) finishing the project, and (hoping for) the payoff at the end, sort of like when you’re preparing the robbery of a bank.”

Speaking of banks, the film’s idiosyncratic premise offered a way to explore the excesses of the stock market, placing it in a genre that includes The Big Short, The Wolf of Wall Street and many more.

“I was interested in talking about the madness of our financial system,” Nguyen said. “It’s hard is to find something visually compelling and cinematic when you’re talking about finance. I started reading up on it, and this obsession over gaining milliseconds was a revelation.

“The idea of people digging tunnels to run fibre-optic cables across the country provided a real opportunity — as a director, you wish for visual metaphors. I got to drag my protagonists through mud and swamps and horrible places that came to represent their whole inner ordeal.”

Nguyen draws memorable performances from his actors. Eisenberg is on fire as the motor-mouthed Vincent, the project’s mastermind. Skarsgård is utterly transformed as the balding, reclusive genius Anton. And Hayek is a riot as their hard-nosed former boss, who is not about to let her old charges saunter off and strike it rich without her.

“I knew the tone of the film had to be constantly redefined,” Nguyen said, “especially by the actors. It was tricky to build because of the balance between levity and drama. I was talking to a producer of Up In the Air, who was saying that at its best, humour becomes a leverage for drama, and drama becomes a leverage for humour; if you do it wrong, humour becomes a barrier for drama, and drama becomes a barrier for humour. There’s no recipe for it, you’ve just got to feel it.”

Nguyen was obviously feeling it during the filmmaking process, as was the audience at Saturday’s première. The big question now is where the movie goes from here.

“We will know in about a week,” Nguyen said. “Not all the reviews are out. We’ve got mostly really good feedback from buyers. I’m really happy and proud of the film, but the next key element is the U.S. sale, which is being negotiated. If we can get a really good U.S. (distributor) and a theatrical release, that will be great. There has been a lot of interest, but I don’t know the details.”

https://montrealgazette.com/enterta...yen-takes-flight-with-the-hummingbird-project


----------



## StarrLady

Alex looks great and the videos of him with the puppy....no words.

Here’s another positive review, posted on RT:
“Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard play an oddball pair in Kim Nguyen’s lightweight but mostly entertaining picture”.
“while Skarsgard - his angular good looks hidden under male pattern baldness and a paunch - takes the more broadly comic role as a fussy genius.”

https://nowtoronto.com/movies/tiff2018/review-the-hummingbird-project/


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks for the reviews! It looks like the critics like it. Has THB been picked up by distributors yet? I hope it will be released soon. It seems to be an interesting little project I'd like to see but it's hardly a multiplex material but I might be wrong.
Those puppy videos are just sweet. The way he kisses and cuddles that puppy is just like a father to a baby. He'll make a great dad one day.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the reviews! THP sounds very interesting. 
I think just about everything that's coming out soon for him I'd watch with or without Alex.
Can't lie. I am very much looking forward to seeing the Jacuzzi scene in THP.  

Another from Sunday at *TIFF* (September 9, 2018):

krihea After the Hummingbird Project Kim Nguyen, Jessie Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard pose with a woman on a 'bucket list' trip 



From the *TIFF* premiere of *THP* (September 8, 2018):

neverfallaprt  September 8th 2018 • As nice as Alexander is, this was definitely difficult to get as my glasses were falling and I still had my hot minty green tea in my hand! ‍♀️Thankfully he was nice and still did the photos for every fan. (ps: if anyone knows, he was the boyfriend in Gaga’s paparazzi video )



dior  Stepping onto the red carpet at the Toronto International Film Festival, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard went for simple and streamlined chic in a Dior menswear navy two-button wool suit and classic white shirt finished with a silk tie.
#StarsinDior



From today at *TIFF* (September 10, 2018):




https://www.instagram.com/brassaii/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg2NTQ1OTYyMzc0MjQ0NTYwMA==.2


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hi @rexdanger! Hope you’re well and having a great summer! You likely won’t see this, but on the off chance that that you may... I don’t suppose you’d be able to help get Jack in to see the premiere of #TheHummingbirdProject at @tiff_net, would you? Or maybe just a high-5 on your way in? You were so kind to him on set. We know that “Cousin #1” will likely not rank very high on the guest list, but this whole experience has been a once in a life time thing for him, and it would just be incredible to watch him take it all in- small role or not! #throwingitouttotheuniverse #proudmama#neverknow -Jen
> Alex was so kind to him. Jack played his nephew and got to work with him all day. At the end, @rexdanger made a big deal out of “getting to meet the future first-ever combo @nhl player / Oscar winner” , but really he probably just knew that Jack’s mum was desperately hoping to capture this moment. Self-induced male-pattern baldness or not.




Jack got to go to the premiere:
Jack had the best time at the world premiere of #TheHummingbirdProject at #TIFF18
	
 ! I’ll never forget his face when he saw himself on screen for the 1st time. Thank you so much to @MensourAgency , @Item7films and @TIFF_NET for helping to make this Ottawa kid’s dream come true.





DeMonica said:


> *Thanks for the reviews! It looks like the critics like it. Has THB been picked up by distributors yet?* I hope it will be released soon. It seems to be an interesting little project I'd like to see but it's hardly a multiplex material but I might be wrong.
> Those puppy videos are just sweet. The way he kisses and cuddles that puppy is just like a father to a baby. He'll make a great dad one day.



Nguyen is quoted in the Montreal Gazette review saying basically that there are distributors interested but nothing's been finalized.
I'm hoping that it gets picked up and at least here in the States gets into the indie theaters.


----------



## Santress

New portrait from today (September 10, 2018) by *Justin Bishop* for *Vanity Fair*:







https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/photos/2018/09/toronto-film-festival-stars-portraits

More from today:

Dada spotting?:

Alexander Skarsgård talking to Alfonso Cuarón NBD #ROMA #Netflix








Video:
#THRatTIFF: @RileyKeough, Alexander Skarsgård and @jfreewright star in 'Hold the Dark' — a film about a writer who is hired by the parents of a missing child to track down their son in the Alaskan wilderness. Watch their interview from #TIFF18
	
.



Alexander Skarsgård keeps his #TrueBlood fangs and mask on his mantel | #VarietyStudio presented by @ATT at #TIFF18
	




gulie669  So happy #alexanderskarsgård #tiff #tiff2018 #actor



atmchugh How To Play It Cool Around Hot Celebrities: A Series #alexanderskarsgard






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg2NTcyOTQ4MDE1NDQ5OTYyMg==.2

https://www.instagram.com/nicolekidman/


----------



## Santress

HQs from today at *TIFF* (September 10, 2018):

At *Variety Studios*:



 

 

 



Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001009X15366414111987763

Alex on his way to *The Hollywood Reporter* studio:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007J15366415241989672

At tonight's *ROMA* premiere:











Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004V15366420991989097

At the *THE DEATH AND LIFE OF JOHN F. DONOVAN* premiere party:











Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007J15366433181988221

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Fan pics:

From September 8th?:

kim_tr  With Alexander Skarsgård



kenzis  Now this made me pretty damn happy. Such a nice guy. I’ve wanted to meet him for so long. Happy it happened his #TIFF. #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #biglittlelies #ericnorthman


----------



## Santress

Another video with puppies. :



HQs at *Variety Studios* for *Hold the Dark*:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001010T15366438291981548

Fan photo & video:

frankrizzowerks Me and Alexander Skarsgård! #AlexanderSkarsgård #HoldtheDark #TheHummingbirdProject #TIFF2018 #TorontoInternationalFilmFestival



rudysalazar75  Alexander Skarsgard leaving Princess of Wales Theatre after watching the film "Roma" from mexican Director Alfonso Cuarón...
#alexanderskargard #alexanderskarsgard #@alexskarsgardlove #tiff #cinemadivafilmfestival #cinema #films #toronto


----------



## StarrLady

The Hummingbird Project has now secured distribution in the US with Orchard and will be released there in theatres in early 2019. (Elevation Pictures is handling the distribution in Canada.)

https://deadline.com/2018/09/salma-...iff-1202462185/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## StarrLady

I want to add that I love all the pictures of Alex. Especially when he’s wearing that black shirt....he looks yummy. Thanks Santress.

I also love seeing all the people that Alex is hanging out with: Alfonso Cuarón...would love Alex to work with him. Keira Knightley...Can’t wait to see them together in The Aftermath. Nicole Kidman...she looks gorgeous there and I love her friendship with Alex. Jeffrey Wright...it looks like he and Alex hit it off. Puppies...Alex with those puppies is just...unbearably cute. It makes me realize that if Alex has kids and holds his baby, it will be too too adorable.

This has been a glorious week for Alex fans.


----------



## Santress

^TQ, Starr! That is great news about the distribution.
Have you seen any other films at TIFF so far besides THP?
It seems like A Star is Born and Destroyer have been getting very good buzz.

More portraits of Alex by *Chris Young* at *TIFF 2018* (September 9, 2018):

Alexander Skarsgård for @CdnPress #60secondportrait with @abresge #TIFF18
	
 #alexanderskarsgård #TheHummingbirdProject #portraitphotography #TIFF2018








Also here:








afloeditorial アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド
Alexander Skarsgard is photographed in a Toronto hotel room as he promotes his new movie "The Hummingbird Project" during the Toronto International Film Festival.
Photo by Press Association/AFLO
#アレクサンダースカルスガルド #AlexanderSkarsgard #トロント国際映画祭 #TorontoInternationalFilmFestival #TorontoFilmFestival #TIFF #TIFF2018 #actor #腕時計 #watch #wristwatch #menswatch #TheHummingbirdProject #映画 #movie #アフロ #stockphoto #stockimages #editorialphotography #写真好きな人と繋がりたい #映画好きな人と繋がりたい



More from an  evening hosted by *Chanel & Variety* to honor *Keira Knightley* at the *Inaugural Female Filmmaker Dinner* (September 9, 2019, La Banane in Toronto, Ontario):





TIFF 2018: We Went to the Chanel x Variety Female Filmmaker Dinner
By FASHION Staff Date September 11, 201

So we attended a TIFF Party! To help those who couldn’t make it feel like they were there, I completed this comprehensive post-party questionnaire.

What was the party for?

This private dinner marks the inaugural ‘Women in Film’ event at TIFF, hosted by Chanel and Variety to celebrate women who have made an impact on the film industry. For its first year, the event (at La Banane) honoured Keira Knightley, whose film Colette will be premiering at TIFF this week.

What brands were present as partners?

Chanel and Variety.

Which celebrities were supposed to be in attendance?

Keira Knightley, of course.

Which celebs did you actually spot?

Keira Knightley, Elizabeth Olsen, Gael Garcia Bernal, Alexander Skarsgard, Charlotte Cardin, Sofia Boutella.

If you had to title the party as if it were a film, what would it be called?

Wonder Women.

https://fashionmagazine.com/culture/tiff-2018-chanel-variety-female-filmmaker-dinner/

via



Video from yesterday (September 10, 2018) at TIFF:

Alexander Skarsgard and @JfreeWright describe working with real wolves in #HoldTheDark... and howling with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://lat.ms/2NBsWMn  #TIFF18
	




At the  *"A Million Little Pieces"* Cocktail Party At RBC House Toronto Film Festival 2018 (September 10, 2018):





http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ed+Million+Little+Pieces+Cocktail/xiGwAb3bHYP

Puppy pic :




EntertainmentweeklyThe #TIFF18 puppy party continues! 13/10, would attend. #AlexanderSkarskard, @kellymarietran, @imsebastianstan, @cynthiaerivo, @steveyeun, @glassofwhiskey, @gugumbatharaw and @realchristianslater clearly agree! Click the link in our bio to see more puppy pics! : @bentrivett for People/EW #AdoptDontShop #FindingThemHomes

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnmCldhlr9F/?taken-by=entertainmentweekly

Fan pic:

Same girl as before with b&w version:

As nice as #AlexanderSkarsgard is, this was difficult to get as my glasses were falling and I STILL held onto my hot minty green tea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (FYI: for those who don’t know, he was the boyfriend in Gaga’s paparazzi video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) #












https://twitter.com/neverfallapart/status/1039261599800803328


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> ^TQ, Starr! That is great news about the distribution.
> Have you seen any other films at TIFF so far besides THP?
> It seems like A Star is Born and Destroyer have been getting very good buzz.
> 
> More portraits of Alex by *Chris Young* at *TIFF 2018* (September 9, 2018):
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård for @CdnPress #60secondportrait with @abresge #TIFF18
> 
> #alexanderskarsgård #TheHummingbirdProject #portraitphotography #TIFF2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189737
> View attachment 4189738
> View attachment 4189742
> 
> 
> afloeditorial アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド
> Alexander Skarsgard is photographed in a Toronto hotel room as he promotes his new movie "The Hummingbird Project" during the Toronto International Film Festival.
> Photo by Press Association/AFLO
> #アレクサンダースカルスガルド #AlexanderSkarsgard #トロント国際映画祭 #TorontoInternationalFilmFestival #TorontoFilmFestival #TIFF #TIFF2018 #actor #腕時計 #watch #wristwatch #menswatch #TheHummingbirdProject #映画 #movie #アフロ #stockphoto #stockimages #editorialphotography #写真好きな人と繋がりたい #映画好きな人と繋がりたい
> 
> 
> 
> More from an  evening hosted by *Chanel & Variety* to honor *Keira Knightley* at the *Inaugural Female Filmmaker Dinner* (September 9, 2019, La Banane in Toronto, Ontario):
> 
> View attachment 4189755
> View attachment 4189756
> 
> 
> TIFF 2018: We Went to the Chanel x Variety Female Filmmaker Dinner
> By FASHION Staff Date September 11, 201
> 
> So we attended a TIFF Party! To help those who couldn’t make it feel like they were there, I completed this comprehensive post-party questionnaire.
> 
> What was the party for?
> 
> This private dinner marks the inaugural ‘Women in Film’ event at TIFF, hosted by Chanel and Variety to celebrate women who have made an impact on the film industry. For its first year, the event (at La Banane) honoured Keira Knightley, whose film Colette will be premiering at TIFF this week.
> 
> What brands were present as partners?
> 
> Chanel and Variety.
> 
> Which celebrities were supposed to be in attendance?
> 
> Keira Knightley, of course.
> 
> Which celebs did you actually spot?
> 
> Keira Knightley, Elizabeth Olsen, Gael Garcia Bernal, Alexander Skarsgard, Charlotte Cardin, Sofia Boutella.
> 
> If you had to title the party as if it were a film, what would it be called?
> 
> Wonder Women.
> 
> https://fashionmagazine.com/culture/tiff-2018-chanel-variety-female-filmmaker-dinner/
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Video from yesterday (September 10, 2018) at TIFF:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and @JfreeWright describe working with real wolves in #HoldTheDark... and howling with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://lat.ms/2NBsWMn  #TIFF18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the  *"A Million Little Pieces"* Cocktail Party At RBC House Toronto Film Festival 2018 (September 10, 2018):
> 
> View attachment 4189769
> View attachment 4189770
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ed+Million+Little+Pieces+Cocktail/xiGwAb3bHYP
> 
> Puppy pic :
> 
> View attachment 4189790
> 
> 
> EntertainmentweeklyThe #TIFF18 puppy party continues! 13/10, would attend. #AlexanderSkarskard, @kellymarietran, @imsebastianstan, @cynthiaerivo, @steveyeun, @glassofwhiskey, @gugumbatharaw and @realchristianslater clearly agree! Click the link in our bio to see more puppy pics! : @bentrivett for People/EW #AdoptDontShop #FindingThemHomes
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnmCldhlr9F/?taken-by=entertainmentweekly
> 
> Fan pic:
> 
> Same girl as before with b&w version:
> 
> As nice as #AlexanderSkarsgard is, this was difficult to get as my glasses were falling and I STILL held onto my hot minty green tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (FYI: for those who don’t know, he was the boyfriend in Gaga’s paparazzi video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/neverfallapart/status/1039261599800803328



I have gone to TIFF in previous years and seen various films.
This year, I went to the premiere of The Hummingbird Project and I have tickets for the premiere of Hold the Dark tomorrow evening. I would have liked to see some other films, including A Star is Born, but I am extremely busy this week and I may not be able to attend anything else. I will go see A Star is Born when it has its big North American release in early October (I do see a lot of movies).

I am excited for tomorrow’s Hold the Dark premiere!


----------



## Julia_W

^^ I am excited for tomorrow’s Hold the Dark premiere![/QUOTE]

StartLady, I’m so excited for you.  I hope you get to see him arrive this time.  I can’t wait to hear what you think about the movie.  It is such a dark and twisty story.  I’ve really been looking forward to this one.  I’m going to have to be on a plane on 9/28 when it premieres on Netflix.  I’m trying to make sure I can still see it in Europe when I land.  Work is getting in the way of me getting my Alex fix!


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> ^^ I am excited for tomorrow’s Hold the Dark premiere!
> 
> StartLady, I’m so excited for you.  I hope you get to see him arrive this time.  I can’t wait to hear what you think about the movie.  It is such a dark and twisty story.  I’ve really been looking forward to this one.  I’m going to have to be on a plane on 9/28 when it premieres on Netflix.  I’m trying to make sure I can still see it in Europe when I land.  Work is getting in the way of me getting my Alex fix!


Thank you. Yes, it would be nice to see him arrive this time, fingers crossed.
I am excited for this movie too. I like thrillers and animals, so it sounds right up my alley.

It’s funny that you are going to be on a plane because that’s the exact same thing that happened to me with Mute. I was flying to the US that day but I downloaded the film on my Netflix account on my iPad the morning before I got on the plane (it came out on Netflix that morning) and I was then able to watch it on my iPad during the plane ride. Will you be able to download it before you get on the plane and then watch it on the plane? Hopefully, it works out for you.

I will let you know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## DeMonica

Thank you, Santress, for combing the net to find those pics and videos. TIFF turned out to be a real goldmine. Alex is obviously a personable guy and gets on perfectly with puppies and peers.  His body language shows that he's good friends with Nicole.
StarrLady, I envy you. I haven't seen any major film festival yet and TIFF seems to be a more art-focused, relaxed one than Cannes or Venice. Plus, getting a double dose of AS makes you really lucky. I hope you'll get close as close to him as last time. 
It's great that THP was picked up and might be released internationally.  IMO Hold the Dark has good potential, too.  Thrillers and superhero movies do the best at the box office nowadays. Initially I'd be more interested in seeing Hold the Dark, but Anton is not the kind of character Alex usually plays, so hopefully I'd also get a chance to see that movie.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> Thank you, Santress, for combing the net to find those pics and videos. TIFF turned out to be a real goldmine. Alex is obviously a personable guy and gets on perfectly with puppies and peers.  His body language shows that he's good friends with Nicole.
> StarrLady, I envy you. I haven't seen any major film festival yet and TIFF seems to be a more art-focused, relaxed one than Cannes or Venice. Plus, getting a double dose of AS makes you really lucky. I hope you'll get close as close to him as last time.
> It's great that THP was picked up and might be released internationally.  IMO Hold the Dark has good potential, too.  Thrillers and superhero movies do the best at the box office nowadays. Initially I'd be more interested in seeing Hold the Dark, but Anton is not the kind of character Alex usually plays, so hopefully I'd also get a chance to see that movie.


Yes, it’s fun to go to TIFF. Many Oscar nominees/winners had their debut at TIFF, it’s become a very important film festival.
I am hoping to see Alex again, he looks really amazing in person!


----------



## Santress

Another from promoting *HTD* yesterday (September 10, 2018):

joshuahorowitz  Happy/Sad/Confused. With Riley Keough & Alexander Skarsgard. #holdthedark #rileykeough #alexanderskarsgard #happysadconfused : @sammyheller



+

A few more fan pics from *THP* premiere (September 8, 2018):

stephaniengwan Sometimes, I get to go to fancy after parties and hang out with fancy vampires like Eric Northman - I mean, Alexander Skarsgård. ‍♀️‍♂️ 



thesignaturelibrary It was great seeing Emilio Estevez back at Tiff this year w his film, The Public. I reminded him of our meeting back at the 1996 Tiff for his film The War at Home, which starred his father Martin Sheen. The 3 of us took a snap in ‘96 and you can see that Emilio does not age. Check out some other snaps from the Entertainment Weekly Tiff party, Alexander Skarsgard from True Blood, Michael K Williams from The Wire. #tiff #tiff2018 #tiff18 #emilioestevez #martinsheen #alexanderskarsgard #michaelkwilliams #thepublic #trueblood #thewire


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> The Hummingbird Project has now secured distribution in the US with Orchard and will be released there in theatres in early 2019. (Elevation Pictures is handling the distribution in Canada.)
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/09/salma-...iff-1202462185/amp/?__twitter_impression=true





StarrLady said:


> I want to add that I love all the pictures of Alex. Especially when he’s wearing that black shirt....he looks yummy. Thanks Santress.
> 
> I also love seeing all the people that Alex is hanging out with: Alfonso Cuarón...would love Alex to work with him. Keira Knightley...Can’t wait to see them together in The Aftermath. Nicole Kidman...she looks gorgeous there and I love her friendship with Alex. Jeffrey Wright...it looks like he and Alex hit it off. Puppies...Alex with those puppies is just...unbearably cute. It makes me realize that if Alex has kids and holds his baby, it will be too too adorable.
> 
> This has been a glorious week for Alex fans.



I'm glad that it got a distributor, though I wish it were being released this year, not next.
And yes, it's been a glorious week for Alex fans, and we're not done yet, since HTD premieres tomorrow.



DeMonica said:


> Thank you, Santress, for combing the net to find those pics and videos. TIFF turned out to be a real goldmine. Alex is obviously a personable guy and gets on perfectly with puppies and peers.  His body language shows that he's good friends with Nicole.
> StarrLady, I envy you. I haven't seen any major film festival yet and TIFF seems to be a more art-focused, relaxed one than Cannes or Venice. Plus, getting a double dose of AS makes you really lucky. I hope you'll get close as close to him as last time.
> It's great that THP was picked up and might be released internationally.  *IMO Hold the Dark has good potential, too.  Thrillers and superhero movies do the best at the box office nowadays. Initially I'd be more interested in seeing Hold the Dark, but Anton is not the kind of character Alex usually plays, so hopefully I'd also get a chance to see that movie*.



Hold The Dark will probably be released in only a couple of theaters, but it's a Netflix release, so they're not worried about box office in the traditional sense. Though if it gets good reviews coming out of TIFF this will mean more views and that'll make them very happy.


----------



## VampFan

Santress, thank you so much. You rock, as usual. Pics/videos are wonderful. Can I say, I loved the Stay Frosty pic comment. Just a reminder of when the love started. 

DeMonica, welcome! It’s always feast or famine with Alex info. Luckily, we are in feast mode. 

Starr, so jealous of your viewing of THP and upcoming HTD. Loved your review and looking forward to your upcoming review tomorrow. Yay for THP getting domestic US distribution. 

BC, thanks for all the reviews. He always gets props for his performances. It’s not just my “totally objective” response. Haha. 

Moo, I love Salma, too. My crush started with Desperado. 

Julia, I’m in the same boat. Scheduled to be in the Outer Banks, NC when HTD comes out. Hopefully, there is still an Outer Banks at the end of the month and I have service. I finally saw Mute a week later due to travel, also. 

Some of my favorites from the last few days: Alex at Kiera’s dinner, pic of him with Nicole, the story about him helping Meryl through BLL and, of course, PUPPIES! 

Looking forward to a few more gems in the next couple days. 

Thank you, everyone, who have posted info/pictures/videos. This has been a great week.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Santress, thank you so much. You rock, as usual. Pics/videos are wonderful. Can I say, I loved the Stay Frosty pic comment. Just a reminder of when the love started.
> 
> DeMonica, welcome! It’s always feast or famine with Alex info. Luckily, we are in feast mode.
> 
> Starr, so jealous of your viewing of THP and upcoming HTD. Loved your review and looking forward to your upcoming review tomorrow. Yay for THP getting domestic US distribution.
> 
> BC, thanks for all the reviews. *He always gets props for his performances. It’s not just my “totally objective” response. Ha*ha.
> 
> Moo, I love Salma, too. My crush started with Desperado.
> 
> Julia, I’m in the same boat.* Scheduled to be in the Outer Banks, NC when HTD comes out. Hopefully, there is still an Outer Banks at the end of the month and I have service*. I finally saw Mute a week later due to travel, also.
> 
> Some of my favorites from the last few days: Alex at Kiera’s dinner, pic of him with Nicole, the story about him helping Meryl through BLL and, of course, PUPPIES!
> 
> Looking forward to a few more gems in the next couple days.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, who have posted info/pictures/videos. This has been a great week.



I'm glad that critics finally caught on in the last few years, that yes, he's ridiculously good looking, but he's also a damn fine actor.

Hurricane Florence is more than a bit worrisome. To all those across the globe in the path of typhoons/hurricanes, stay safe!

video of the presentation and q&a at the premiere of THP:


----------



## Julia_W

VampFan, I hope the Outer Banks will be recovered from the hurricane for your visit.  It is a beautiful place.  
Buckeye,  thanks for the well wishes.  I live in South Carolina.  I live inland,  but am so worried about friends on the coast.


----------



## StarrLady

@VampFan - thank you for your kind comments.

While the following critic didn’t love the movie, he loved Alex’s performance and felt it was the best thing about the film.

“Eisenberg does well with Vincent’s no-nonsense and determination, but Skarsgard is fascinating playing against type as the balding, pot-bellied, egghead Anton, the kind of guy who has panic attacks on planes and holes up in his hotel room to shave off milliseconds from their plan.....The movie deflates every time that Skarsgard is off screen...”

https://www.rogerebert.com/festivals-and-awards/tiff-2018-greta-the-hummingbird-project-the-dig


----------



## Santress

Portraits from promoting *Hold the Dark* at *TIFF *(September 10, 2018):

*Chris Chapman* for *Deadline Studios* 










Source:

https://deadline.com/gallery/tiff-2018-deadline-photos-nicole-kidman/#!46/undefined/

https://deadline.com/gallery/tiff-2018-deadline-photos-nicole-kidman/#!47/undefined/

*Austin Hargrave* for *The Hollywood Reporter:



*
Source: * https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/g...hotos-film-festival-1141266/125-hold-the-dark*


----------



## Santress

More fan pics & videos:

stargazers• ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD • #TIFF #TIFF18 #TheHummingbirdProject #TorontoInternationalFilmFestival #TorontoFilmFest #Toronto #filmfest #movie #redcarpet #premiere #moviepremiere #Hollywood #celebrity #celebrities #actor #actors #autograph #autographs #fan #fans #famous #famouspeople #stars #stargazer #stargazers #stargazing #selfie #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies #AlexanderSkarsgard



thewongmove  When the #stars aligned ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ #thewongmove .
.
#tiff #tiff2018 #torontointernationalfilmfestival #filmfestival #trueblood #mightyducks #boardwalkempire #alexanderskarsgard #emilioestevez #penelopecruz #michaelkennethwilliams #moviestars #24 #algeesmith #thehateyougive #toronto



dianefoypr  Yeah that's about all I wanted for this day #tiff2018 #redcarpet #thehummingbirdproject



#AlexanderSkarsgård and salmahayek share the struggles of filming in a hot tub for hours in #TheHummingbirdProject. Catch the full interview at http://imdb.to/hummingbirdproject … #TIFF18 #IMDbStudio   …



My feed will soon return to its regularly scheduled programming but first I’m giving you Alexander Skarsgård in a white T-shirt with my mom at the @boyerased after party content






https://twitter.com/gayrodcon/status/1039916665989943297




https://www.instagram.com/ciarafoynutrition/ (September 12, 2018 insta story)

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTg2NjgxOTEzMjQ0MjAyODEzNQ==.2

Promoting *HTD* at *TIFF* today (September 12, 2018):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg2Njg0MzU5MTgwMTA4MjkwMw==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTg2Njg0NDA2MzczNTg2ODUzNw==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/jerogomezrobledo/ (September 12, 2018 insta stories)

Video:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...45_1808040175976383_1154755533345347854_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/georgia.irwin/ (September 12, 2018 insta storry)

#alexskarsgard #tiff18
	












https://twitter.com/_jkuhn/status/1039920954141495306

ANGEL #alexskarsgard #tiff18
	







https://twitter.com/_jkuhn/status/1039921095325966337


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks to everyone again for the welcome! I denifitely joined at the right time. It's lucky for us that he has two movies to promote in Toronto and that many parties/events to attend.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Hold The Dark will probably be released in only a couple of theaters, but it's a Netflix release, so they're not worried about box office in the traditional sense. Though if it gets good reviews coming out of TIFF this will mean more views and that'll make them very happy.



While it's a Netflix release, the trends that work in the box office, work everywhere in the media, too. I'm sure that they want to offer what the subscribers prefer to watch.  Hopefully it will be popular. I wonder how well the Mute was received. It seems that Alex's movies have worked better on the small screen so far. It might change in the future. Imdb lists 8 distributors for THP, some of them are overseas, so it likely ends up in cinemas even in Europe.

StarrLady: How was the premiere, the film and Alex? I have seen some of my favourite actors in person and they all were just as nice and good looking as I had expected. In which aspect is Alex better looking in person? I mean he's really hot in his movies . How can he top it?
Now something I found searching.:


IMO that's just as sweet as the puppy videos.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies! 

@DeMonica I cannot see your profile.  
Would you please turn your profile & pms on?TQ!

Pics are starting to come in from tonight's premiere of *HTD* at TIFF:

To All the Boys I've Loved Before I Met Alexander Skarsgård #TIFF18
	









Here's a crusty picture of Alexander Skarsgård #TIFF18


----------



## Santress

shnarkie  Walking home and literally encountered this hunk amidst the paparazzi and screaming women... can anyone ID him? #tiff2018 #worstlightingofalltime #chanceencounter #cantsavethepicfromtheawfullighting #alexanderskarsgard



Alexander Skarsgard for you ladies(and some gentlemen) on Twitter.


----------



## Santress

#AlexanderSkarsgard hits the red carpet for his #TIFF18
	
 premiere of #HoldTheDark and reveals he can't wait to see Meryl Streep in season 2 of 'Big Little Lies' https://etcanada.com/video/1319057987905/alexander-skarsgard-on-the-tiff-red-carpet/ …









https://etcanada.com/video/1319057987905/alexander-skarsgard-on-the-tiff-red-carpet/


----------



## Santress

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+International+Film+Festival+Hold/TDnGbqpKdll


----------



## Santress

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+International+Film+Festival+Hold/TDnGbqpKdll


----------



## Santress

thefashioncourt  Alexander Skarsgard wore a #DiorMen black suit, shirt and leather boots to the "Hold the Dark" premiere at the 2018 Toronto International Film Festival. #TIFF18
thefashioncourt#fashion #style #fashionid #moda #celebritymoda #instafashion #thefashioncourt #fashioncourt #redcarpet #ootd #filmfestival #tiff #torontointernationalfilmfestival #torontofilmfestival #holdthedark #christiandior #dior #alexanderskarsgard








To All the Boys I've Loved Before I Met Alexander Skarsgård #TIFF18
	
⁠ ⁠


----------



## Santress

cybermelli  Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough — premiere of ‘Hold the Dark’ — creepy and v atmospheric Canadian film. Enjoyed it #jeffreywright #alexanderskarsgard #rileykeough



via



gourmandee Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgård, Riley Keough, Julian Black Antelope and Director Jeremy Saulnier from the film Hold the Dark.#tiff18



via


----------



## Santress

⁦@jfreewright⁩ ⁦@RileyKeough⁩ and their fellow actors in the night following Jeremy Saulnier’s tense “Hold the Dark.”  Enter another world, and try to stay out of Alexander Skarsgard’s way.  #TIFF18
	









#HoldTheDark cast, @jfreewright Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough, James Badge Dale, Julian Black Antelope, screenplay writer Macon Blair, director Jeremy Saulnier. #TIFF18
	
 #SHWHPodTIFF


----------



## Santress

Source:  http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...+International+Film+Festival+Hold/TDnGbqpKdll




Source:  http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ational+Film+Festival+Alternative/k_W4-DYZwu2


----------



## Santress

We were just at the world premiere of Hold The Dark, seated in the front row. I may have been 10 feet away from Alexander Skarsgard! #TIFF18



Maybe we’re cute #AlexanderSkarsgard #HoldTheDark #TIFF18
	









stephbelding  When friends have random comps to a gala presentation of Hold The Dark at The Princess of Wales for #TIFF, I go. James Badge Dale, Jeffrey Wright, Aleksander Skarsgaard, Riley Keough...unexpected Wednesday eve. #filmfestival #gala #actorslife



via



jeeyuntv  On the red carpet for the world premiere of @holdthedark. Alexander Skarsgard, @rileykeough, Director Jeremy Saulnier, Julian Black Antelope and Tantoo Cardinal walked the red carpet on Day 7 of @tiff_net.


----------



## Santress

Another *TIFF* portrait from promoting *HTD* (September 10, 2018):

*Elisabeth Caren *for* The Wrap*

*



*

Alexander Skarsgård, "Hold the Dark" Photographed by Elisabeth Caren for TheWrap

https://www.thewrap.com/2018-toronto-tiff-portraits-kidman-gyllenhaal-skarsgard-fanning/

via



More from tonight (September 12, 2018):

At the #TIFF18
	
 worrrld premiere of Hold The Dark tonight.  From left: actors Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgård, Riley Keough, James Badge Dale, and Julian Black Antelope, then actor/screenwriter Macon Blair and director Jeremy Saulnier.













Cast of #holdthedarkmovie at #TIFF18
	
 world premier screening #netflix movie with #JeffreyWright #alexanderskarsgard #JamesBadgeDale #JulianBlackAntelope #RileyKeough & director #JeremySaulnier @tiff_net #torontointernationalfilmfestival brings the stars to #the6ix


----------



## Santress

HQs from tonight's *TIFF* premiere and after party for *HTD* (September 12, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005O15368101451981340


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001005O15368101451981340


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007E15368101771981757


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007E15368101771981757

Fan photos from promoting *HTD* today at *TIFF* (September 12, 2018)(swipe to see all pics):

mstypo  I am perhaps the only person in Toronto who didn’t get a selfie with Alexander. Chalking this up as yet another TIFF without getting to meet him. 



More from tonight's *HTD TIFF* premiere & Q&A (September 12, 2018):

Cast of “Hold The Dark” right after the world premiere. My viewing experience was greatly enhanced by TIFF talks. It’s an exciting thriller/horror with mystical notes. And once again, #AlexanderSkarsgard scares you then flashes those sweet  baby blues. Wow! @jfreewright amazes!








HOLD THE DARK (and our hearts), Alexander Skarsgård. #TIFF18
	




Swipe to see all pics:

alesiaaaa  Alexander Skarsgård at #TIFF18 for Hold the Dark & The Hummingbird Project
#alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #tiff #tiff2018 #holdthedark #thehummingbirdproject



via


----------



## StarrLady

Hey everyone! Another premiere...another fun evening.

Our seats for Hold the Dark were very very close to where we sat for The Hummingbird Project. They were almost the same.

Close to the time proceedings were scheduled to begin, I saw Dada sit down near me again. He was sitting with and talking to a dark-haired guy (I think it was the same guy as last time). Then a crowd were milling around close to our seats and I saw Jeffrey Wright in the audience. I realized that the stars were probably not introducing the film onstage this time and I was right. I also realized that it meant that Alex would emerge in the audience soon and I was right. The difference this time was that the lights were still on. And sure enough, I saw Alex walking close to where I was sitting and this time the lights were on! So I got a much much closer look at Alex with the lights on....and he is just beautiful! He is impossibly handsome in person, even better than in pictures. Someone asked why...I’m not sure, it’s hard to explain. Maybe because in person you can see the person’s skin and he looks younger in person too.

Once again, he sat close to where I was sitting. There were more people sitting between he and Dada this time. Only the director went onstage this time to introduce the movie. The movie began and once again, it was totally surreal to watch an Alex movie with Alexander Skarsgard sitting near me in the audience.

Hold the Dark is a very different film from The Hummingbird Project. THe Hummingbird Project is a drama with many lighthearted moments, whereas Hold the Dark is much darker and more mysterious. There were some moments where the audience laughed, but overall Hold the Dark is darker and has some very tension-building moments.

Once again, the acting was top-notch. Jeffrey Wright always delivers and so does Alex. Alex totally becomes the character and it is hard to believe that the same guy who played Anton in THP, played Vernon in HTD. The two characters are like night and day, and Alex does not play himself (like some actors do) and instead becomes the character. So he is completely different in the two films, you would never think it was the same actor. Of course, he looks completely different in the two films. I have to admit it was fun to see him as the balding, be-spectacled Anton in THP, especially since he was funny and vulnerable. But it was also nice to see the hot-looking Alex again (I missed him), and he looked really hot, especially when he was fighting in the war. Alex did a terrific acting job, Vernon emerged and he’s no Anton.

 The film is mysterious and the director does a good job building up tension. After the film was over, the main cast joined the director onstage this time. They were asked questions and Alex was asked about preparing for this role. He joked that he had wanted “a light comedy” which was funny and the audience laughed because the film is dark.

I had a great time both times. I hope Alex had fun in Toronto and wants to come back here soon.


----------



## jooa

^^ Thanks for your observation Starr and for a short review of the film and Alex  It had to be surreal for you, I envy you this experience 

I think that Dada was talking to Alex' agent Jack Whigham (Dada has a pic on his instagram with him before 'The Hummingbird Project'). I saw all of them and Tracy Brennan, Alex's another agent, with Alex outside the cinema before the premiere on one of vids from fans.


----------



## Santress

Great review, Starr! *HTD* sounds very intriguing.
I have never attended a Q&A for a film.
How long did the ones at TIFF last?

More from last night at TIFF (September 12, 2018):

themequonnews  After the world premiere of #HoldTheDark at #TIFF18, #alexanderskarsgard signs and selfies, along with director #jeremysaulnier.



staceynewmanphotography  TIFF Days 6 & 7
'First Man' and 'Hold the Dark' film premieres

#TIFF18 #TIFF #Photographer #firstman #filmpremiere #holdthedark #AlexanderSkarsgård #ClaireFoy #RyanGosling #KyleChandler #JeremySaulnier #cast #oliviahamilton #rileykeough #julianblackantelope #jamesbadgedale #MaconBlair #JeffreyWright
Cannot be used without license. To view more or license my images, please go to rexfeatures.com

Copyright: Stacey Newman Photographer & Writer



staceynewmanphotography  TIFF Days 6 & 7
'Hold the Dark' film premiere

#TIFF18 #TIFF #Photographer
#jeremysaulnier #holdthedark #cast
#rileykeough #jamesbadgedale #julianblackantelope #maconblair #jeffreywright #AlexanderSkarsgård

Cannot be used without license. To view more or license my images, please go to rexfeatures.com

Copyright: Stacey Newman Photographer & Writer



staceynewmanphotography  TIFF Days 6 & 7
'First Man' and 'Hold the Dark' film premieres

#TIFF18 #TIFF #Photographer #firstman #filmpremiere #holdthedark #AlexanderSkarsgård #ClaireFoy #RyanGosling #KyleChandler #JeremySaulnier #cast #oliviahamilton #rileykeough #julianblackantelope #jamesbadgedale #MaconBlair #JeffreyWright
Cannot be used without license. To view more or license my images, please go to rexfeatures.com

Copyright: Stacey Newman Photographer & Writer



shawngoldberg  “Hold The Dark” Premiere and Q and A after screening for @rexfeatures @shutterstock
#Tiff18 #HoldTheDark #RexFeatures #Shutterstock #AlexanderSkarsgard #JeremyWright #RileyKeough #JulianBlackAntelope #JamesBadgeDale



shawngoldberg  “Hold The Dark” Premiere and Q and A after screening for @rexfeatures @shutterstock
#Tiff18 #HoldTheDark #RexFeatures #Shutterstock #AlexanderSkarsgard #JeremyWright #RileyKeough #JulianBlackAntelope #JamesBadgeDale

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnqvRiIAy2i/?taken-by=shawngoldberg

yahoocanada  TIFF 2018 continues Thursday. On Wednesday, more stars were on hand to promote their films.
L-R: Alexander Skarsgård, Riley Keough (Elvis Presley’s granddaughter), Hilary Swank and Ben Mendelsohn and Thomas Mann. The Canadian Press/EPA

#tiff #tiff2018 #torontointernationalfilmfestival #toronto #yyz #mytoronto #toronto_insta #the6ix #thesix #ontario #canada #canada #ohcanada #ohcanada #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #rileykeough #hilaryswank #benmendelsohn #thomasmann #celebrity #celebrities #entertainment #movies

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnq2SabA0ix/?taken-by=yahoocanada

Meeting Alexander Skarsgård yesterday was so awesome! What a sweet guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#TIFF18
	







https://twitter.com/alesiaxx/status/1040225886274908160

Jeremy Saulnier construit lentement un thriller d’ambiance assez glauque teint de mysticisme qui tombe un peu à plat en raison d’un manque de réponses satisfaisantes. Riley Keough et Alexander Skarsgard sont particulièrement troublants. #AuCinéavecABC #TIFF18
Translated from French by Microsoft
Jeremy Saulnier slowly builds a pretty murky thriller tinged with mysticism that falls a bit flat due to a lack of satisfying answers. Riley Keough and Alexander Skarsgard are particularly disturbing. #AuCinéavecABC #TIFF18






https://twitter.com/Monsieur_ABC/status/1040213486503120898

Thanks to @VisaCA for the #TIFF18
	
 invitation last night to "Hold the Dark." Here's the cast doing Q&A. @jfreewright isn't a robot  in this one and Alexander Skarsgard isn't a vampire






https://twitter.com/brianjjackson/status/1040198343828365313

mmatusoff  Hold the Dark (Jeremy Saulnier, 2018) The latest film from Saulnier (Blue Ruin, Green Room) is his most ambitious to date - a bleak journey through Alaska in search of a boy taken by a pack of wolves, this film is a slow burn of grim performances and outbreaks of violence. It’ll be on Netflix soon so check it out! .

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnq8_mDjlGb/?taken-by=mmatusoff
.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night at the *TIFF* premiere of *HTD* (September 12, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001007X15368560161984000


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001N15368563731986491


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001N15368563731986491


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001005U15368610661989095


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady: Thank you for the review and answering my question or sort of.  I don't know how much I could have concentrated on the film, when the star of the movie, whom I like a lot, sat nearby. But that's just me. 



jooa said:


> ^^ Thanks for your observation Starr and for a short review of the film and Alex  It had to be surreal for you, I envy you this experience
> 
> I think that Dada was talking to Alex' agent Jack Whigham (Dada has a pic on his instagram with him before 'The Hummingbird Project'). I saw all of them and Tracy Brennan, Alex's another agent, with Alex outside the cinema before the premiere on one of vids from fans.



^^Alex is obviously in good hands at CAA if he has not even one but two top agents helping his career. I know that Tracy has a solid client base. I wonder who was Alex' agent from the beginning, who got him in Zoolander. BTW do you know that blond young lady who was with thim and Tracy in the striped top? Not that it matters, I'm just interested.

Santress: Great pics. Thanks!


----------



## jooa

^^The blond young lady that's on many pics with Alex is from PR just like Liz Mahoney, Alex' publicist, who was photographed with him from day one at TIFF.


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks for the fast reply , jooa. I guessed that she was part of his pro team, actually it's more like an army.


----------



## StarrLady

jooa said:


> ^^ Thanks for your observation Starr and for a short review of the film and Alex  It had to be surreal for you, I envy you this experience
> 
> I think that Dada was talking to Alex' agent Jack Whigham (Dada has a pic on his instagram with him before 'The Hummingbird Project'). I saw all of them and Tracy Brennan, Alex's another agent, with Alex outside the cinema before the premiere on one of vids from fans.


You are very welcome. Thanks for the information about Alex’s agents. Are they both from CAA or is one an overseas agent?


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001N15368563731986491


Thank you, I’m glad you enjoyed it.
I think the Q’s and A’s at TIFF lasted around 20-30 minutes, although I’m not sure since I lost all track of time when I was there...lol


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> *While it's a Netflix release, the trends that work in the box office, work everywhere in the media, too. I'm sure that they want to offer what the subscribers prefer to watch. * Hopefully it will be popular. I wonder how well the Mute was received. It seems that Alex's movies have worked better on the small screen so far. It might change in the future. Imdb lists 8 distributors for THP, some of them are overseas, so it likely ends up in cinemas even in Europe.
> 
> StarrLady: How was the premiere, the film and Alex? I have seen some of my favourite actors in person and they all were just as nice and good looking as I had expected. In which aspect is Alex better looking in person? I mean he's really hot in his movies . How can he top it?
> Now something I found searching.:
> 
> 
> IMO that's just as sweet as the puppy videos.




The reality is still that a lot of Netflix's original content is still not always that high quality. For original content they seem to be fine right now just to throw money and have product, and aren't always picky on having quality, like Saulnier or Cuaron.  But if they can have enough quality, and along with other product they get the rights to, they'll still get subscribers until something better comes along.



Santress said:


> Another *TIFF* portrait from promoting *HTD* (September 10, 2018):
> *Elisabeth Caren *for* The Wrap*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård, "Hold the Dark" Photographed by Elisabeth Caren for TheWrap
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/2018-toronto-tiff-portraits-kidman-gyllenhaal-skarsgard-fanning/
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> More from tonight (September 12, 2018):
> 
> At the #TIFF18
> 
> worrrld premiere of Hold The Dark tonight.  From left: actors Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgård, Riley Keough, James Badge Dale, and Julian Black Antelope, then actor/screenwriter Macon Blair and director Jeremy Saulnier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cast of #holdthedarkmovie at #TIFF18
> 
> world premier screening #netflix movie with #JeffreyWright #alexanderskarsgard #JamesBadgeDale #JulianBlackAntelope #RileyKeough & director #JeremySaulnier @tiff_net #torontointernationalfilmfestival brings the stars to #the6ix




That's a very nice pic from The Wrap. We've gotten a lot of good photo sessions while he's been at TIFF.


StarrLady said:


> Hey everyone! Another premiere...another fun evening.
> 
> Our seats for Hold the Dark were very very close to where we sat for The Hummingbird Project. They were almost the same.
> 
> Close to the time proceedings were scheduled to begin, I saw Dada sit down near me again. He was sitting with and talking to a dark-haired guy (I think it was the same guy as last time). Then a crowd were milling around close to our seats and I saw Jeffrey Wright in the audience. I realized that the stars were probably not introducing the film onstage this time and I was right. I also realized that it meant that Alex would emerge in the audience soon and I was right. The difference this time was that the lights were still on. And sure enough, I saw Alex walking close to where I was sitting and this time the lights were on! So I got a much much closer look at Alex with the lights on....and he is just beautiful! He is impossibly handsome in person, even better than in pictures. Someone asked why...I’m not sure, it’s hard to explain. Maybe because in person you can see the person’s skin and he looks younger in person too.
> 
> Once again, he sat close to where I was sitting. There were more people sitting between he and Dada this time. Only the director went onstage this time to introduce the movie. The movie began and once again, it was totally surreal to watch an Alex movie with Alexander Skarsgard sitting near me in the audience.
> 
> Hold the Dark is a very different film from The Hummingbird Project. THe Hummingbird Project is a drama with many lighthearted moments, whereas Hold the Dark is much darker and more mysterious. There were some moments where the audience laughed, but overall Hold the Dark is darker and has some very tension-building moments.
> 
> Once again, the acting was top-notch. Jeffrey Wright always delivers and so does Alex. Alex totally becomes the character and it is hard to believe that the same guy who played Anton in THP, played Vernon in HTD. The two characters are like night and day, and Alex does not play himself (like some actors do) and instead becomes the character. So he is completely different in the two films, you would never think it was the same actor. Of course, he looks completely different in the two films. I have to admit it was fun to see him as the balding, be-spectacled Anton in THP, especially since he was funny and vulnerable. But it was also nice to see the hot-looking Alex again (I missed him), and he looked really hot, especially when he was fighting in the war. Alex did a terrific acting job, Vernon emerged and he’s no Anton.
> 
> The film is mysterious and the director does a good job building up tension. After the film was over, the main cast joined the director onstage this time. They were asked questions and Alex was asked about preparing for this role. He joked that he had wanted “a light comedy” which was funny and the audience laughed because the film is dark.
> 
> I had a great time both times. I hope Alex had fun in Toronto and wants to come back here soon.



I'm glad you had another good experience, and enjoyed the movie as well.



DeMonica said:


> StarrLady:
> ^^Alex is obviously in good hands at CAA if he has not even one but two top agents helping his career. I know that Tracy has a solid client base. *I wonder who was Alex' agent from the beginning, who got him in Zoolander.* BTW do you know that blond young lady who was with thim and Tracy in the striped top? Not that it matters, I'm just interested.
> 
> Santress: Great pics. Thanks!





DeMonica said:


> Thanks for the fast reply , jooa. I guessed that she was part of his pro team,*actually it's more like an army*.



If I correctly read his stories on getting Zoolander, I'm not sure an agent was responsible for it at all.
 IIRC, he signed with CAA and Slate PR in the beginning of 2010, leaving his previous agent for CAA.
CAA does offer the army of agents/talent managers, I think he's also got someone who works specifically on endorsement possibilities.  CAA, and other similar agencies, really do offer a form of one-stop shopping in terms of talent management.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info. & updates as always, ladies, & for the TIFF info., Starr!

From WSJ via Google Alerts today, a new behind-the-scenes picture of Alex with photographer Annemarieke van Drimmelen :

From WSJ.com:




By Sara Morosi

Alexander Skarsgård in His Element

In the cover photograph for this issue, Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård stands on a stony beach on the island of Utö, south of Stockholm. “I wanted a location that felt specific and uniquely Swedish,” says WSJ. Magazine creative director and fellow Swede Magnus Berger. “The beach at Utö felt very much like an Ingmar Bergman set.” At the shoot, photographer Annemarieke van Drimmelen found Skarsgård, who wore fall fashions and vintage pieces curated by stylist George Cortina, to be a game subject. “When we told Alex it would be great if he was standing in water for the last shot, he walked right in without any hesitation and came out completely drenched,” van Drimmelen recalls. Writer Alex Bhattacharji, who penned the profile of Skarsgård, noted the weight of their conversations about the violent, abusive characters the actor has played, such as Perry Wright in Big Little Lies. “When he went silent, I seriously thought he might want to leave the interview,” Bhattacharji says. “He’s profoundly affected by that material.”

Source:  WSJ.com

https://www.wsj.com/articles/wsj-magazine-contributors-september-mens-2018-1536852649

https://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/B3-BQ571_OPENER_16H_20180907162107.jpg

TIFF pic from Dada:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I understand not liking a movie and/or the performances, but  this is a weird criticism:

Skarsgård has a great time flaunting his privilege as a maddeningly handsome man in real life, but his schtick-driven performance never coheres into anything more than a stir-fry of eccentricities, and the dark humor he generates from them isn’t enough to pierce through the tragic veil that hangs over the whole movie.

https://www.indiewire.com/2018/09/the-hummingbird-project-review-tiff-2018-1202002915/

I wish I'd come up with the word dweebified:

*Toronto Film Review: ‘The Hummingbird Project’*
*J*esse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård are entrepreneurial cousins attempting a technological breakthrough in this entertaining digital-age drama.

“The Hummingbird Project” feels so much like it’s “inspired by true events” — a claim that tends to get hung on even the most outlandish genre exercise these days — viewers may have to keep reminding themselves that Kim Nguyen’s latest feature is in fact entirely fictive.

Recalling “Social Network” in that it once again casts Jesse Eisenberg as the engine behind a high-stakes, e-commerce-driven project — with a dweebified Alexander Skarsgård as his code-writing cousin — this is an entertaining vehicle for vivid performances by both actors. Yet, though the film shows signs of wanting to demonstrate the folly of an ever-faster-paced world in which people lose sight of life’s truer values, the message is a tad submerged in a familiar tale of entrepreneurial striving against impossible odds.
With a narrative of this nature, the lack of a true-story hook could hobble promotional efforts and awards favor, though reviews should be strong enough to help boost a picture whose central quest — efforts to build a fiber-optic tunnel — doesn’t comprise the sexiest movie pitch.
The tunnel is the brainchild of Vincent (Eisenberg) and Anton (Skarsgård), cousins of Russian-Jewish heritage who live in New York City and otherwise work for the ruthlessly demanding Eva Torres (Salma Hayek), a Wall Street CEO. Technology has reached a point where billions of dollars can ride on getting information just a tiny bit ahead of a competitor: If fiber-optic cable were laid from a core electronic exchange in Kansas to the Street’s New Jersey data bank, and if brilliant coder Anton could reduce communication time by a millisecond or so — the speed of a hummingbird’s single wing-beat — the cousins would be (at least temporary) kings of the financial sector, and set for life.

They’re not about to share their idea with the all-controlling Eva, so once they’ve secured a chief engineer (played by Michael Mando) and principal financier (Frank Schorpion) for the massive project, they submit their resignations. Infuriated by the defection, she dogs them with spies and legal threats. But equally daunting are the practical obstacles that beset the absurdly ambitious and risky undertaking — from gaining permission to dig narrow tunnels under national parks, private homes, swamps, mountains and the fields of resistant Amish farmers to Anton’s code stalling out at reducing the last crucial fraction of a second.

Skarsgard, almost unrecognizable as the stooped, balding Anton, goes to the brink of caricature with his amusingly stereotypical brainiac turn; the character is such a socially inept geek it’s a wonder he has an attractive wife (Sarah Goldberg) and kids. Pushing past the point of caricature is Hayek, who doesn’t shrink from putting a touch of glam camp on her villainess. Supporting turns are more realistically grounded, notably Mando’s rock-steady engineer.

But it’s Eisenberg who lends the film its most human notes. What starts out as another motormouthed hustler act — a less sociopathic spin on his “Social Network” interpretation — hits a major speed bump as Vincent gets some very serious health news midway through the proceedings. Choosing to keep things to himself, since the project will likely flounder without him, he suffers in a pained silence that provides the movie’s only real poignancy.
Though shot in Canada, “The Hummingbird Project” does a convincing enough job of evoking a sprawl of American locales, with much of the action taking place on tunnel dig sites that lend a welcome emphasis on diverse, often spectacular landscapes. This very different story for globetrotting Quebecois Nguyen feels more impersonal in some ways than such prior features as the Oscar-nominated “Rebelle” or last year’s “Eye on Juliet,” but it retains his sharp sense of empathy — and grasp of pacing and character — within the potentially too-wonky thematic framework. Tech and design contributions are straightforward and first-rate. Occasional flights of slo-mo visual poetry underline why it might be foolish for humanity to speed up life too much.
https://variety.com/2018/film/reviews/the-hummingbird-project-review-1202934227/


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> Hey everyone! Another premiere...another fun evening.
> 
> Our seats for Hold the Dark were very very close to where we sat for The Hummingbird Project. They were almost the same.
> 
> Close to the time proceedings were scheduled to begin, I saw Dada sit down near me again. He was sitting with and talking to a dark-haired guy (I think it was the same guy as last time). Then a crowd were milling around close to our seats and I saw Jeffrey Wright in the audience. I realized that the stars were probably not introducing the film onstage this time and I was right. I also realized that it meant that Alex would emerge in the audience soon and I was right. The difference this time was that the lights were still on. And sure enough, I saw Alex walking close to where I was sitting and this time the lights were on! So I got a much much closer look at Alex with the lights on....and he is just beautiful! He is impossibly handsome in person, even better than in pictures. Someone asked why...I’m not sure, it’s hard to explain. Maybe because in person you can see the person’s skin and he looks younger in person too.
> 
> Once again, he sat close to where I was sitting. There were more people sitting between he and Dada this time. Only the director went onstage this time to introduce the movie. The movie began and once again, it was totally surreal to watch an Alex movie with Alexander Skarsgard sitting near me in the audience.
> 
> Hold the Dark is a very different film from The Hummingbird Project. THe Hummingbird Project is a drama with many lighthearted moments, whereas Hold the Dark is much darker and more mysterious. There were some moments where the audience laughed, but overall Hold the Dark is darker and has some very tension-building moments.
> 
> Once again, the acting was top-notch. Jeffrey Wright always delivers and so does Alex. Alex totally becomes the character and it is hard to believe that the same guy who played Anton in THP, played Vernon in HTD. The two characters are like night and day, and Alex does not play himself (like some actors do) and instead becomes the character. So he is completely different in the two films, you would never think it was the same actor. Of course, he looks completely different in the two films. I have to admit it was fun to see him as the balding, be-spectacled Anton in THP, especially since he was funny and vulnerable. But it was also nice to see the hot-looking Alex again (I missed him), and he looked really hot, especially when he was fighting in the war. Alex did a terrific acting job, Vernon emerged and he’s no Anton.
> 
> The film is mysterious and the director does a good job building up tension. After the film was over, the main cast joined the director onstage this time. They were asked questions and Alex was asked about preparing for this role. He joked that he had wanted “a light comedy” which was funny and the audience laughed because the film is dark.
> 
> I had a great time both times. I hope Alex had fun in Toronto and wants to come back here soon.


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> Hey everyone! Another premiere...another fun evening.
> 
> Our seats for Hold the Dark were very very close to where we sat for The Hummingbird Project. They were almost the same.
> 
> Close to the time proceedings were scheduled to begin, I saw Dada sit down near me again. He was sitting with and talking to a dark-haired guy (I think it was the same guy as last time). Then a crowd were milling around close to our seats and I saw Jeffrey Wright in the audience. I realized that the stars were probably not introducing the film onstage this time and I was right. I also realized that it meant that Alex would emerge in the audience soon and I was right. The difference this time was that the lights were still on. And sure enough, I saw Alex walking close to where I was sitting and this time the lights were on! So I got a much much closer look at Alex with the lights on....and he is just beautiful! He is impossibly handsome in person, even better than in pictures. Someone asked why...I’m not sure, it’s hard to explain. Maybe because in person you can see the person’s skin and he looks younger in person too.
> 
> Once again, he sat close to where I was sitting. There were more people sitting between he and Dada this time. Only the director went onstage this time to introduce the movie. The movie began and once again, it was totally surreal to watch an Alex movie with Alexander Skarsgard sitting near me in the audience.
> 
> Hold the Dark is a very different film from The Hummingbird Project. THe Hummingbird Project is a drama with many lighthearted moments, whereas Hold the Dark is much darker and more mysterious. There were some moments where the audience laughed, but overall Hold the Dark is darker and has some very tension-building moments.
> 
> Once again, the acting was top-notch. Jeffrey Wright always delivers and so does Alex. Alex totally becomes the character and it is hard to believe that the same guy who played Anton in THP, played Vernon in HTD. The two characters are like night and day, and Alex does not play himself (like some actors do) and instead becomes the character. So he is completely different in the two films, you would never think it was the same actor. Of course, he looks completely different in the two films. I have to admit it was fun to see him as the balding, be-spectacled Anton in THP, especially since he was funny and vulnerable. But it was also nice to see the hot-looking Alex again (I missed him), and he looked really hot, especially when he was fighting in the war. Alex did a terrific acting job, Vernon emerged and he’s no Anton.
> 
> The film is mysterious and the director does a good job building up tension. After the film was over, the main cast joined the director onstage this time. They were asked questions and Alex was asked about preparing for this role. He joked that he had wanted “a light comedy” which was funny and the audience laughed because the film is dark.
> 
> I had a great time both times. I hope Alex had fun in Toronto and wants to come back here soon.


----------



## Ludwig

Wonderful review.  Appreciated your insight.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*‘Hold the Dark’ Review: Jeffrey Wright Battles Wolves and Demons of the Alaskan Wilderness in Jeremy Saulnier’s Unpredictable Survival Saga — TIFF*
*The "Green Room" director's eerie Netflix saga merges several movie experiences into an original whole.*
Eric Kohn
Sep 12, 2018 10:00 pm

Jeremy Saulnier was a breakout genre sensation with his taut revenge thriller “Blue Ruin,” but “Green Room” solidified his aesthetic with a punks-versus-skinheads survival story that dovetailed from taut survival drama to war movie. With “Hold the Dark,” he continues that fascinating hodgepodge approach, transforming the eerie backdrop of the Alaskan wilderness into an expansive playground for various genre tropes.

By merging a riveting outdoor survival yarn worthy of Jack London with bloody shootouts and supernatural thrills, Saulnier solidifies an aesthetic steeped in the delicate art of merging many kinds of movies into a formidable whole. It’s not always satisfying — this time, the approach yields a confusing and sometimes convoluted narrative — but Saulnier and screenwriter Macon Blair maintain their gripping atmosphere with a rapid-fire pace, and the relentless experience adheres to its own homegrown beats.
The movie begins with a haunting scenario that would sound absurd if Saulnier didn’t play it dead serious: Medora Stone (Riley Keough) writes to wolf expert Russell Core (Jeffrey Wright) to report that her son was dragged off by a pack of the hungry beasts and why she wants revenge. Living in a remote settlement in the northern part of the state, Medora already sounds as though she’s lost it by the time she reaches out. But Russell, whose estranged daughter lives in Anchorage, figures he’ll take the gig as an excuse to visit her in Anchorage.
But he doesn’t take into account the extent to which this distant town exists apart from the more settled regions of the state. (“That city,” Medora tells Russell, “is not Alaska.”) He soon finds himself holed up in her eerie residence, less invested in tracking down the hungry predators than in helping her work through the grieving process, realizing that her husband’s stationed in Iraq and she’s been left to process the loss on her own.

The movie’s first chapter has the haunting elegance of an old-school ghost story, with Russell spending the night at Medora’s home as he witnesses her sleepwalking and engaged in inexplicable late-night behavior. From there, “Hold the Dark” ventures in a series of unexpected directions: Russell heads into the wilderness to witness strange behaviors from the wolves, only to return to the village in the wake of a new tragedy and Medora nowhere to be found. And just like that, Saulnier abandons Alaska for a detour to the Middle East, where the missing woman’s husband Vernon (Alexander Skarsgard, muted and creepy) engages in a harrowing showdown that results in a free ticket home. This tense, disturbing sequence establishes Vernon as a silent killer with his own moral compass and no shortage of psychological instability. The ensuing events take cues from that mindset.
Back in Alaska, the movie unfurls in new directions, with a series of grisly murders that catch the attention of no-nonsense local police chief Donald Marium (James Badge Dale). This leads to a zany, Peckinpah-inspired shootout that continues for a large stretch of the movie’s middle section as it transforms into something else altogether. At the center of all these jarring twists, Russell is thrust into a labyrinthine mystery involving local folklore and demonic possession with no tangible solution. At least, that’s one potential explanation; the other involves the turmoil of post-traumatic stress and alienation leading people on the outskirts of civilization to act out in horrible ways. Taking their cues from William Giraldi’s novel, Saulnier leaves both possibilities on the table and leaves viewers to sort it out.

More abstract than his previous efforts, “Hold the Dark” evades the payoff of easy explanations, but the filmmaker crafts such an immersive blend of shocking, violent developments and lyrical imagery that the specifics rarely matter  — at least not as much as the frantic emotional instability of the vapid snowy landscape. With a howling wind dominating the soundtrack, and the blinding white mountains lurking in the corners of almost every frame, “Hold the Dark” develops a post-apocalyptic aura unique to the desolation of America’s last frontier.
...
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/09/hold-the-dark-review-netflix-jeremy-saulnier-tiff-2018-1202003110/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Toronto Film Review: ‘Hold the Dark’*
*Jeremy Saulnier's latest is a chilling, cryptic journey into Alaska's heart of darkness.*
_By_ ANDREW BARKER

Jeremy Saulnier’s 2016 breakthrough, “Green Room,” depicted a traveling punk band held captive by a gang of white supremacists in a remote corner of Oregon. For his fourth and most ambitious film, “Hold the Dark,” the director returns again to sinister goings-on within secluded, rural communities, only this time the evil at hand is much more Judge Holden than David Duke. Boasting the sort of shocking brutality and unnerving menace that has become Saulnier’s signature, “Hold the Dark” is also a strangely seductive film, and one that understands the difference between simple plot resolution and catharsis, leading us on a journey into Alaska’s frigid heart of darkness that poses more questions than it answers.

“Hold the Dark” is unflinchingly violent, at times almost excessively so, and yet its starkest act of savagery occurs in the first few minutes, and is all the more haunting for its ambiguity. In the desolate Alaskan output of Keelut, we see a young boy (Beckam Crawford) playing with toy soldiers in the snow, a lone wolf suddenly appearing in the background. In the next scene, his mother Medora (Riley Keough) locks her basement door and takes a glance outside: the toy soldiers are still there, but the boy is not.

Soon after, she sends a letter to Russell Core (Jeffrey Wright), a semi-retired nature writer who once spent time living amongst a wolf pack in the wild. She’s read his book, and asks him to travel to the village to hunt down the wolves that she believes took her son. (“You have sympathy for this animal, please don’t,” she writes.) Grizzled, hoarse, and possessed of an ineffable sadness, he arrives. His initial conversations with Medora raise more than a few red flags – she talks ominously about the encroaching darkness surrounding the village, mutters to herself in the bath, and eventually appears to him wearing only a tribal wooden wolf mask – but he agrees to track the pack for her all the same.

Keelut appears to be a fictional town, and the Inuit word it’s named after might well constitute a spoiler, but Saulnier creates a starkly believable milieu out of these rusted trailers poised on the edge of deep wilderness, every frame steeped in dampness, darkness and dread. Which makes it all the more jarring when the setting abruptly switches to the sun-bleached expanses of Fallujah, Iraq, where Medora’s husband Vernon (Alexander Skarsgard) is on active duty. Vernon rarely speaks, but we learn everything we need to know about him by his icy affectlessness as he guns down a truck full of militants in the desert, then later happens upon a fellow serviceman raping an Iraqi woman and stabs him to death. He’s hardly had time to cover up the murder when a sniper’s bullet grazes his neck, and he’s sent back home to Alaska, where Russell has since made a gruesome discovery, and Medora has vanished.

By this point, it’s clear that “Hold the Dark” is going to be neither a man-vs-wild saga nor a simple whodunit, but the turns it takes once Russell and Vernon come face to face are best left to be discovered, as the mechanics of the narrative fall away and it plunges headlong into Hobbesian horror. Like “Green Room,” “Hold the Dark” gets less and less suspenseful as it nears its final act, although in this case it seems to be at least partially by design, as the characters start to lose their specific humanity and move more into the realm of archetypes, playing out some preordained if still mysterious ritual. The screenplay (by Macon Blair, adapting William Giraldi’s novel) offers sparse exposition, yet it never falls into the trap of so many thrillers that rely on carefully withheld information to generate tension: here, the things left unsaid are rarely just unknown, they’re unknowable.
Both of the film’s protagonists (as Vernon eventually becomes) are men of few words, and it’s intriguing to watch the divergent approaches Wright and Skarsgard take to their austere characters. For Wright, looking older than his 52 years, the key to his character appears to be exhaustion, as his time in the wilderness has snuffed out most of the energy required to maintain social graces, though the actor keeps an undercurrent of kindness flowing beneath the rough exterior. For Skarsgard, once again exploiting his smoldering looks and imposing frame for the most sinister ends imaginable, it’s something more primal, and his nearly telepathic exchanges with Cheeon (an excellent Julian Black Antelope), a Yup’ik man from the village, testify to something much darker and more chthonian than the film ventures to explain.

Saulnier remains fascinated by violence, and while there are a few shots here that wouldn’t be out of place in an ‘80s slasher flick, his depictions of bloodletting are more measured and purposeful than in previous outings. When Vernon is shot in the neck in Iraq, for instance, Saulnier holds the camera on the washes of blood pulsing out of the wound for much longer than seems strictly necessary – most directors would shrug off the injury as a narrative contrivance to bring Vernon back to Alaska, but Saulnier keeps it front and center in the frame until we’re tempted to turn away. A vicious standoff midway through the film takes this impulse to its logical conclusion: in just about any other film, it would have been played as an action setpiece, propulsive and exciting. Here it’s nasty, brutish, and long.

With Native American characters playing memorable if secondary roles, and Yup’ik spirituality playing an oblique if important part in the story, some of the film’s elements lean uncomfortably close to the “built on an ancient burial ground” style of supernatural exoticism. Whatever one thinks of Saulnier’s execution in that regard, however, this sort of othering doesn’t seem to be his intent. Rather, he’s trying to take a hard look at lives lived  on the brink of an abyss – whether that abyss is the pitilessness of nature, the madness of war, or the casual cruelty of a colonial civilization – and what it does to people living there when the abyss looks back.

Toronto Film Review: 'Hold the Dark'

Reviewed at Netflix Screening Room, Los Angeles, Aug. 31, 2018. (In Toronto Film Festival, Special Presentations.) Running time: 125 MIN.
PRODUCTION: A Netflix release of a Netflix Original Film, VisionChaos, Addictive Pictures, Filmscience production. Producers: Russell Ackerman, John Schoenfelder, Eva Maria Daniels, Neil Kopp, Anish Savjani. Executive producers: Vincent Savino, Uwe Feuersenger, Riva Marker, Luc Etienne, Ben Browning.

CREW: Director: Jeremy Saulnier. Screenplay: Macon Blair, based on the novel by William Giraldi. Camera (color): Magnus Nordenhof Jønck. Editor: Julia Bloch. Music: Brooke Blair, Will Blair.

WITH: Jeffrey Wright, Alexander Skarsgard, Riley Keough, Julian Black Antelope, James Badge Dale, Tantoo Cardinal, Savonna Spracklin, Beckam Crawford.
https://variety.com/2018/film/reviews/hold-the-dark-review-toronto-1202937717/


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> StarrLady: Thank you for the review and answering my question or sort of.  I don't know how much I could have concentrated on the film, when the star of the movie, whom I like a lot, sat nearby. But that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Alex is obviously in good hands at CAA if he has not even one but two top agents helping his career. I know that Tracy has a solid client base. I wonder who was Alex' agent from the beginning, who got him in Zoolander. BTW do you know that blond young lady who was with thim and Tracy in the striped top? Not that it matters, I'm just interested.
> 
> Santress: Great pics. Thanks!


Your question is how is Alex even better-looking in person? It’s really difficult to explain and I’m not sure exactly why. He has really nice skin in person and I think he is naturally very handsome (rather than manufactured like some celebrities)....so that’s why.
It was funny that I was able to concentrate on the film when Alex was sitting just a few feet away. It was dark in the theatre during the film and a part of me almost couldn’t believe that Alexander Skarsgard was so close to me for two whole hours. It felt surreal.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The reality is still that a lot of Netflix's original content is still not always that high quality. For original content they seem to be fine right now just to throw money and have product, and aren't always picky on having quality, like Saulnier or Cuaron.  But if they can have enough quality, and along with other product they get the rights to, they'll still get subscribers until something better comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very nice pic from The Wrap. We've gotten a lot of good photo sessions while he's been at TIFF.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you had another good experience, and enjoyed the movie as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I correctly read his stories on getting Zoolander, I'm not sure an agent was responsible for it at all.
> IIRC, he signed with CAA and Slate PR in the beginning of 2010, leaving his previous agent for CAA.
> CAA does offer the army of agents/talent managers, I think he's also got someone who works specifically on endorsement possibilities.  CAA, and other similar agencies, really do offer a form of one-stop shopping in terms of talent management.


Thank you. I look forward to being able to discuss the film with you all when it’s on Netflix in a couple of weeks.


----------



## StarrLady

Ludwig said:


> Wonderful review.  Appreciated your insight.


Thank you very much, Ludwig!


----------



## Santress

Another portrait from *TIFF 2018* (via ASN):

Alex photographed by *Jay L. Clendenin* for the *Los Angeles Times* while promoting *Hold the Dark* with Jeffrey Wright, Riley Keough and director Jeremy Saulnier (September 10 2018, TIFF 2018).




Source:  *LATimes.com
*
http://www.latimes.com/la-et-tiff-photo-studio-20180907-htmlstory.html

https://www.trbimg.com/img-5b998788/turbine/la-1536788352-plf5sbw4dt-snap-image


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from the *HTD TIFF* premiere (September 12, 2018, Toronto, Canada):







カオス。。さすがイケメン大国スウェーデン前に日本で会えなかったから良かった
#TIFF2018 #Toronto #Canada
#アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド
#AlexanderSkarsgård
#Movie #Film #Cinema #映画 #映画祭

Chaos.. Good looking, great big Country Sweden I couldn't see Japan before. #TIFF2018 #Toronto #Canada #アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド #AlexanderSkarsgård #Movie #Film #Cinema #映画 #映画祭



Cute story :

It was so awesome of Alexander Skarsgård for coming over when we called him!




Thanks Alexander Skarsgård! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Video: At the #TIFF18 premiere of “Hold The Dark”, Alexander Skarsgard talks filming in Alberta and dishes on Meryl Streep being cast as his character’s mom on season 2 of “Big Little Lies” http://etcnda.com/ihKxZm








More HQs from the HTD premiere:









































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009R15369053991986509


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003F15369054261987835


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001003F15369054261987835


----------



## jooa




----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I understand not liking a movie and/or the performances, but  this is a weird criticism:
> 
> Skarsgård has a great time flaunting his privilege as a maddeningly handsome man in real life, but his schtick-driven performance never coheres into anything more than a stir-fry of eccentricities, and the dark humor he generates from them isn’t enough to pierce through the tragic veil that hangs over the whole movie.



I think some critics might have been ticked off initially by the film makers' choice of casting someone who is considered very handsome for a role of a hardly attractive, balding man and making him "ugly" for the role. IMO it's easy to understand where the frustration is coming from and it might not be completely unjustified. It's a very competitive industry where many excellent, but significantly less handsome, character actors queue up for roles like this, yet it snatched up someone hot, who might even get additional praise for  being willing to go through a dramatic transformation for the role. Of course, I haven't seen the film yet, so I can't comment on the rest of the sentence, but the criticism might stems  from  that biased point of view.



StarrLady said:


> Your question is how is Alex even better-looking in person? It’s really difficult to explain and I’m not sure exactly why. He has really nice skin in person and I think he is naturally very handsome (rather than manufactured like some celebrities)....so that’s why.
> It was funny that I was able to concentrate on the film when Alex was sitting just a few feet away. It was dark in the theatre during the film and a part of me almost couldn’t believe that Alexander Skarsgard was so close to me for two whole hours. It felt surreal.


If I recall my encounters with the ones I still look up to, the word "surreal" is the best one to describe them. Probably euphoric comes in second.
You're so lucky to have it twice in a few days time. Did you see other movies at the festival? How long before did you get the tickets?
I think he has access to the best possible skincare, but he definitely gets bonus points for keeping his crow-feet and looking natural. That nose is absolutely a work of nature, not a plastic surgeon, but it works well with his face.

On a different note: some people are just lucky. This photographer lady isn't just great in her chosen profession but looks quite tall and very beautiful, too, liker her models. I'd love to look like someone like her in my next life.


----------



## StarrLady

Has this interview with The Hummingbird Project cast been posted?


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s a really good interview Alex did with The Toronto Sun regarding Hold the Dark and Netflix.

I will provide the link, if someone wants to print the interview, please do.

https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...netflix-for-taking-risks-at-toronto-film-fest


----------



## Santress

Good interview. Thanks for the updates, ladies!

More fan photos from *TIFF 2018*:

#alexskarsgard #tiff18 pt1























#alexskarsgard #tiff18 pt2


----------



## Santress

New pic/outtake from Alex's photo shoot with the *Wall Street Journal Magazine* shared in photographer AnneMarieke van Drimmelen’s  insta story this morning (September 15, 2018):



Source:

https://www.instagram.com/annemariekevandrimmelen/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/5402c6f4d166dcb0030a01412eef3194/5BA03CBE/t51.12442-15/e35/40615795_314262299337204_8945116103887567280_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTg2ODc4OTYwNzQ0MjMxMzA3Mg==.2


----------



## StarrLady

I bought a copy of the WSJ magazine that is out today with Alexander Skarsgard on the cover.

Those of you who are interested in getting a copy, here is the link:

https://wsjshop.com/


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Here’s a really good interview Alex did with The Toronto Sun regarding Hold the Dark and Netflix.
> 
> I will provide the link, if someone wants to print the interview, please do.
> 
> https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...netflix-for-taking-risks-at-toronto-film-fest


Thanks StarrLady for the links. It's nice to read something new for the change. Thank God for Netflix and HBO. The video is hilarious, especially that little exchange between Alex and Salma about hair and makeup, and the very end.
 Thanks for the blue shirt pics, Santress. IMO it's the New York premiere shirt recycled but I love the colour.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Here’s a really good interview Alex did with The Toronto Sun regarding Hold the Dark and Netflix.
> 
> I will provide the link,* if someone wants to print the interview, please do*.
> 
> https://torontosun.com/entertainmen...netflix-for-taking-risks-at-toronto-film-fest



Thanks, I'll cut/paste, so I won't have to always click the link:


*TIFF 2018: Alexander Skarsgard praises Netflix for taking risks at Toronto film fest*
Mark Daniell

Published:September 14, 2018

This year, the Toronto International Film Festival rolled out the red carpet for Netflix and other streaming services. And there was no one happier to see that than Alexander Skarsgard.

“They’re taking chances,” he says during a mid-afternoon interview.

The 42-year-old Swedish actor best known for his roles on HBO’s _True Blood_ and _Big Little Lies_ was in town to promote Jeremy Saulnier’s _Hold the Dark_, a brooding thriller set in northern Alaska.

It hits Netflix globally on Sept. 28.

The film was being considered by Cannes earlier this year. That was before the film festival decided to ban titles from streaming services.

TIFF bucked that trend by welcoming films that will largely only ever be seen at home. And with eight films that screened over the past 10 days in Toronto, Netflix positioned itself as one of the biggest players at this year’s annual celluloid celebration.

Alfonso Cuaron’s _ROMA_ generated Oscar buzz, while David Mackenzie’s _Outlaw King_ helped kick off the annual celebration of cinema.
“What Netflix is doing is similar to when I was working with HBO. I’ve done several shows with them — _Generation Kill_, _True Blood_ and _Big Little Lies_ — and they don’t have to cater to everyone. It’s not about the box office and opening weekend,” Skarsgard says.

_Hold the Dark_ follows Saulnier’s 2015 rockers vs. Nazis festival hit _Green Room_. His latest, an adaptation of William Giraldi’s novel, follows a wolf expert (Jeffrey Wright) who is summoned by a distraught mother (Riley Keough) to a remote town after her child disappears. Skarsgard plays the boy’s father, a soldier serving in Iraq who has recently returned home.

“It’s really dark and I love darkness,” Skarsgard says chuckling softly.
In addition to _Hold the Dark_, Skarsgard, who was also at TIFF with the financial thriller _The Hummingbird Project_, will be seen later this year in the small screen adaptation of John le Carre’s _The Little Drummer Girl_.

“To be able to go from something like _The Hummingbird Project_ to _Hold the Dark_ — two characters who are so different — that’s the dream situation,” he says. “It’s why I love what I do.”

Before the world premiere of _Hold the Dark_, Skarsgard spoke at length about tapping into his dark side and embracing Netflix.

The character you play in _Hold the Dark_ is as dark as they come. Was that something you had been thirsting to try?

I was fascinated by Vernon Slone. He’s so unapologetic and raw and I liked that. He felt so ruthless and I loved that. The idea that there’s no real arc to the character interested me. I wanted this guy to exist in a vacuum and I wanted him to be so incredibly focused from the first to the last scene. He’s like this straight arrow that goes through the movie.
Since this is going to be on Netflix, people will miss out on the theatrical experience. Does that bother you?

Of course it’s great if you can watch it on a big screen with a great sound system, but in this day and age you want people to see your movie. When it comes to independent filmmaking, unless it’s a big event, tentpole-type action movie, it’s difficult to get people off their couch to go to the cinema. But what’s also exciting about this is when it’s released, someone in Jakarta can watch this movie and hopefully they’ll enjoy it. It’ll be all over the world, and no matter where you are you’ll have an opportunity to watch this and hopefully embrace it.

Do you think Netflix can take bigger risks in the types of stories being told right now?

Yeah. They can make a show or a movie that’s for a specific audience. They want a plethora of different genres and everything doesn’t have to cater to everyone, which is great. And they trust their filmmakers and let them do their thing. At the end of the day as an actor that’s all I care about. When I’m on set I want my director to have the creative freedom to do what he or she wants.
You’re best-known known for _Tarzan_, _True Blood_ and _Big Little Lies_, but your work on films like _Hold the Dark_ is so opposite to that. How did you carve out your own lane in Hollywood?

I want to find projects that excite me and are new discoveries. You can step into someone’s shoes and it’s a world so different from what you know. I always love that sense of discovery, and really, as an actor, if you don’t have that then what’s the point?

Your dad Stellan is a well-known actor. Did he give you any advice when you were starting out?

It’s a tough industry. It’s difficult to survive and make a living as an actor. But dad always felt that if I was super passionate about it then I should do it. He said, ‘I can’t steer you in this direction, but if you don’t have the passion for it you shouldn’t do it.’

We’ll also see you back soon as Perry White on _Big Little Lies_ correct?

Sort of. I obviously can’t give anything away. They just wrapped the second season and Meryl Streep plays my mom, which is quite extraordinary. I may or may not be in it (laughs).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I bought a copy of the WSJ magazine that is out today with Alexander Skarsgard on the cover.
> 
> Those of you who are interested in getting a copy, here is the link:
> 
> https://wsjshop.com/



I ended buying a copy online when I realized I wasn't going to be able to get down to the closest store that sells the weekend WSJ.



DeMonica said:


> Thanks StarrLady for the links. It's nice to read something new for the change. Thank God for Netflix and HBO. The video is hilarious, especially that little exchange between Alex and Salma about hair and makeup, and the very end.
> Thanks for the blue shirt pics, Santress. *IMO it's the New York premiere shirt recycled but I love the colour*.



It is the wonderfully gappy around the buttons shirt he wore a couple of weeks ago.

Here's the video for the HTD TIFF Talk video:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!
Glad everyone is getting their copies. It's such a beautiful photo shoot. 

More from *TIFF 2018*:

urban_bankster  This guy’s a big star... #alexanderskarsgard #celebrity #tiff









scenecreek  Alexander Skarsgård in Toronto for the premiere of HOLD THE DARK!
#JeremySaulnier #MaconBlair #JeffreyWright #AlexanderSkarsgård #AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #JamesBadgeDale #RileyKeough #BlackAntelope #JulianBlackAntelope #Netflix #NetflixCA #TIFF18






haniroustom  One more night of TIFF fever ! The “festival of festivals” remains that magical part of the year. @tiff_net #TIFF18 #Toronto #film #tv #alexanderskarsgard #jesseeisenberg @SalmaHayek






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg2Njg4NzUwMzQyMjEzODI3NQ==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/georgeepopovic/ (September 12, 2018 insta story)




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...8&ig_cache_key=MTg2NzgwMDcxNDMwODczMTgxMQ==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/etcanada/ (September 13, 2018 insta story)


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s another interview video for The Hummingbird Project:


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Here’s another interview video for The Hummingbird Project:



It seems that Alex's bald crown got its own spot in the limelight. Kim definitely went against casting cliches with Alexander and Salma. One last question StarrLady: is he very skinny in person?


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> It seems that Alex's bald crown got its own spot in the limelight. Kim definitely went against casting cliches with Alexander and Salma. One last question StarrLady: is he very skinny in person?


Every celebrity seems skinnier in person because “the camera adds pounds”. Alex did seem thinner in real life but I wouldn’t say he is very or too skinny in person. His body still looked incredible.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Every celebrity seems skinnier in person because “the camera adds pounds”. Alex did seem thinner in real life but I wouldn’t say he is very or too skinny in person. His body still looked incredible.


 Thanks, you're a Starr. Yes. "the camera adds pounds" is definitely real. Some actors I met looked handsome but almost skeletal, others were just thinner than their onscreen selves. So he belongs to the second group then. Good.


----------



## OHVamp

Always surprised how in one photo he looks skinny almost gaunt, then in another photo (taken in the same time period) he looks buff and muscular. It's a crazy optical illusion or something.


----------



## StarrLady

I don’t know if this tweet is accurate or not but this person claims to have seen Alex in NYC today:


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Starr! So, it sounds like he's back in NY for now.

Another portrait from *TIFF 201*8 (via instagram & ASN):

Alex photographed by *Trevor Godinho* at the *Toronto International Film Festival* (September 9, 2018, Ontario, Canada):




“Portrait of the Swedish actor #alexander skarsgard during #tiff18 @tiff_net for #the hummingbird project. This would be the second time working with the #big little lies & #true blood @truebloodhbo  star. #the legend of tarzan #zoolander #war on everyone #kill your darlings #the giver Lit by @elinchrom_ltd #living light @gnigami Captured by @nikoncanada @nikonusa #iamnikon.”

-*trevorgodinho* instagram


----------



## Santress

More *TIFF 2018* portraits (via ASN):

Alex photographed by *Andréanne Gauthier* at the *TIFF x Huawei Portrait Studio* while promoting Hold the Dark with Jeffrey Wright, Riley Keough and director Jeremy Saulnier (September 12, 2018, Toronto International Film Festival).





Source:  *Tiff.net* 

https://www.tiff.net/the-review/tiff18-portrait-studio/

https://images.ctfassets.net/22n7d6.../Portrait_Studio-Skarsgard2-H-HoldTheDark.jpg

https://images.ctfassets.net/22n7d6...373a2/Portrait_Studio-Group-H-HoldTheDark.jpg


----------



## Santress

More *TIFF 2018* event and fan pics:

capphotographicsolutions  Alexander Skarsgard, Toronto 2018 #capphotographicsolutions #alexanderskarsgard



officialjoeshow  HOLD THE DARK post-screening Q&A. #tiff2018 #holdthedark #jeremysaulnier #jeffreywright #rileykeough #alexanderskarsgard #jamesbadgedale #maconblair #julianblackantelope #netflix



j.a._lyrical  First screening #holdthedark #tiff2018 #movies #moviefestival #moviefest #the6









Alexander Skarsgård (and Jesse Eisenberg), The Hummingbird Project (shot on the Huawei P20 Pro)






Alexander Skarsgård, Hold the Dark (shot on the Huawei P20 Pro)

https://www.tiff.net/the-review/on-the-tiff-18-red-carpet/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm glad we're still getting stuff from TIFF, it was nice to have several days of Alex pics/interviews/premieres. 
Tonight is the Emmys. It's hard to believe that it's already been a year since he won.


----------



## Santress

Alex with Olivia Wilde, Armie Hammer and Shailene Woodley at A*udi’s global reveal event* for the *Audi e-Tron Quattro* (September 17, 2018, Richmond, San Francisco, California):






*ArmieHammer*:  “Thanks for having me @Audi for the #etron global reveal. Can’t wait to go electric when it hits the streets next year! #ad.”



HQs from tonight:
















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001004E15372559911981617


----------



## StarrLady

This is a video of Alex signing autographs:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> *Glad everyone is getting their copies*. It's such a beautiful photo shoot.
> 
> More from *TIFF 2018*:
> 
> urban_bankster  This guy’s a big star... #alexanderskarsgard #celebrity #tiff
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194324
> View attachment 4194325
> View attachment 4194326
> View attachment 4194327
> 
> 
> scenecreek  Alexander Skarsgård in Toronto for the premiere of HOLD THE DARK!
> #JeremySaulnier #MaconBlair #JeffreyWright #AlexanderSkarsgård #AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #JamesBadgeDale #RileyKeough #BlackAntelope #JulianBlackAntelope #Netflix #NetflixCA #TIFF18
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194329
> 
> 
> haniroustom  One more night of TIFF fever ! The “festival of festivals” remains that magical part of the year. @tiff_net #TIFF18 #Toronto #film #tv #alexanderskarsgard #jesseeisenberg @SalmaHayek
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/18df7be171027de9dce01f8ea2efd589/5B9BF192/t51.12442-15/e35/41387413_175779649985563_2212640170377442191_n.jpg?se=7&ig_cache_key=MTg2Njg4NzUwMzQyMjEzODI3NQ==.2
> 
> Source:  https://www.instagram.com/georgeepopovic/ (September 12, 2018 insta story)
> 
> View attachment 4194337
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/775dff647cb3f5c09226c0275742e784/5B9DAD4D/t51.12442-15/e35/40504000_927016357490681_8470935351016678653_n.jpg?se=8&ig_cache_key=MTg2NzgwMDcxNDMwODczMTgxMQ==.2
> 
> Source:  https://www.instagram.com/etcanada/ (September 13, 2018 insta story)




I ordered 2 copies on Friday and received them today, which is much sooner than I was expecting.
It really is a good photoshoot/interview.

Looking at all the ads in the WSJ magazine, and his promo appearance for Audi on Monday, I do wish he had/did more commercial endorsements, just because we'd get more photos of him.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I ordered 2 copies on Friday and received them today, which is much sooner than I was expecting.
> It really is a good photoshoot/interview.
> 
> Looking at all the ads in the WSJ magazine, and his promo appearance for Audi on Monday, I do wish he had/did more commercial endorsements, just because we'd get more photos of him.


I also bought my copy online and I received it yesterday which was way sooner than I thought I would get it.  The pictures and interview are amazing. Very worth it.

I agree, he needs to do more endorsements so we can get more gorgeous pictures.


----------



## jooa

Alex will be on 'The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon' with Shaquille O’Neal and musical guest Bad Bunny on September 26.
source: https://headlineplanet.com/home/201...tember-26-tonight-show-starring-jimmy-fallon/


----------



## Santress

^Good news! Thanks for the update. 

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC (September 19, 2018):



























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006R15374636131984244


----------



## Aquilegias

Star Trek pants!


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> ^Good news! Thanks for the update.
> 
> HQs of Alex out and about in NYC (September 19, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006R15374636131984244


He looks great, on par with Toronto, but he's obviously not a happy to be papped. I can't blame him. I guess he stays in New York till the taping of The Tonight Show. Is it true that he was drunk last time?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aquilegias said:


> Star Trek pants!



Plus the boots!



DeMonica said:


> He looks great, on par with Toronto, but he's obviously not a happy to be papped. I can't blame him. I guess he stays in New York till the taping of The Tonight Show. I*s it true that he was drunk last time?*



No, I don't believe so. I think if anyone was drunk on Fallon's show it would have been Fallon.

I'm presuming Alex will be at this on Wednesday as well:

GET SOME. First 10 guests who enter at the link below can join me and the cast for a sneak peek of HOLD THE DARK Wed 9/26 in NYC.  Q&A to follow! http://www.gofobo.com/HoldTheDark


----------



## StarrLady

The Audi video with Alex and the other actors (Armie, Shailene and Olivia)


----------



## Santress

New fan pic of Alex in NY (September 21, 2018):

paradoxamunet  Chapter 28

There is a thing about being hungry..
paradoxamunet#alexanderskarsgard #alexskarsgard #trueblood #biglittlelies #nyc #randomencounter #actor #celebrity #nolieiwashungryforfood



More from *TIFF 2018*:

Alexander Skarsgård at “The Hummingbird Project” red carpet. (TIFF18 Day3)



simply91_ Alex Skarsgard makes me realize I am not very tall thank you for always being so nice to fans. #alexskarsgard #tiff #toronto #biglittlelies #trueblood #tarzan #thehummingbirdproject #holdthedark #battleship #thegiver #waroneveryone #mute


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Plus the boots!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't believe so. I think if anyone was drunk on Fallon's show it would have been Fallon.
> 
> I'm presuming Alex will be at this on Wednesday as well:
> 
> GET SOME. First 10 guests who enter at the link below can join me and the cast for a sneak peek of HOLD THE DARK Wed 9/26 in NYC.  Q&A to follow! http://www.gofobo.com/HoldTheDark



Since then I managed to watch the entire video. It's a bit weird but, maybe he was just hangover or tired. Yes, Fallon definitely acted strange, too. 
If he stays in New York for a few more days we can count on getting our daily dose of fan pics, plus the ones taken at the events. I'm sure the screening and Q&A  in Metrograph will be interesting. He could practically walk home from there. I wonder if he'll disappear after that. LFF is just in October  and he might already have a litte nephew or niece to visit in Sweden.


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic shared today on instagram (September 21, 2018, NYC):

“love meeting my fans and so flattered he asked for a pic #alexander skarsgard #orange mocha frappuccino.”


----------



## DeMonica

The article is about Justin Theroux, but Alex is also mentioned. Just a peek into the less documented part of his life.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/22/...on=click&module=Editors Picks&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> The article is about Justin Theroux, but Alex is also mentioned. Just a peek into the less documented part of his life.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/22/style/justin-theroux.html?action=click&module=Editors Picks&pgtype=Homepage



Thanks. 
It's at the beginning so you don't have to read all about Hipster Justin just to get to the Alex part, but here's the relevant passage:

It was around 11:30 p.m. on a sweltering Wednesday in August, and he was out on the town with his boys, in this case, the director Cary Joji Fukunaga and the night life impresario Carlos Quirarte....After dinner, the crew took an Uber S.U.V. back to Manhattan. In the front seat, Mr. Theroux got a text from Alexander Skarsgard, who was at the Flower Shop, a faux-dive bar on Orchard Street that draws slumming actors and models.

A little past midnight, Mr. Theroux and friends were whisked past the velvet rope and headed downstairs to the mock hunting lodge, where he joked with a model in denim micro-shorts and bro-hugged Mr. Skarsgard by the pool table, before grabbing a cue and challenging a young couple to a game...


Alex has put his name on his IG account. It doesn't have the blue check of verification, but I'm going to presume that's coming.

https://www.instagram.com/rexdanger/?hl=en


----------



## DeMonica

I wonder if he changes the nature of the account. So far it has been a pleasantly quirky little account. I hope it won't go too commercial.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> I wonder if he changes the nature of the account. So far it has been a pleasantly quirky little account. I hope it won't go too commercial.



I hope the nature/personality of the account stays the same, and this is more of a realization that having an official account is a good thing, and may help with making it clearer which is his account and which are the fake accounts. It's the reason that Gustaf ended up with an official public account, because he was bothered by fans apparently being misled by the fake accounts.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I hope the nature/personality of the account stays the same, and this is more of a realization that having an official account is a good thing, and may help with making it clearer which is his account and which are the fake accounts. It's the reason that Gustaf ended up with an official public account, because he was bothered by fans apparently being misled by the fake accounts.


ITA that it's less confusing if you have an official account, and weeding his account out definitely points to this direction even if this account was well-known by many of his fans. . Probably he's going to set up a new personal one and keep it private, or public, but harder to find.


----------



## audiogirl

DeMonica said:


> He looks great, on par with Toronto, but he's obviously not a happy to be papped. I can't blame him. I guess he stays in New York till the taping of The Tonight Show. *Is it true that he was drunk last time?*


No. He told a great story about getting his grandmother drunk.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *Audible Presents 'Patti Smith: Words and Music'* event (September 23, 2018, NYC):


























Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006X1537765717198877

Stealth vid taken on Saturday night:

Trying not to be creepy I caught Alexander Skarsgård on film in the mirror. Jfc y’all... you have no idea how.. I.. omg....



http://sendvid.com/rcax1qf8


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> No. He told a great story about getting his grandmother drunk.


That was the interview in 2011. I meant the one in 2013 which I hadn't seen, but I managed to see it since I asked the question, so I have the answer now.


----------



## Santress

New HQs of Alex in New York (September 24, 2018):










































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006C15378490681985583

More fan pics from *TIFF 2018*:





simply91_ Best moments of TIFF with Alexander Skarsgård. one of my favourite people the whole film festival. #tiff #filmfestival #toronto #alexanderskarsgard #thehummingbirdproject #holdthedark


----------



## Santress

*HTD* shared some new promo material in their insta stories today (September 25, 2018) including a clip of Alex:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...003_248069182528542_1986218144488092119_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/2b0qm8ku

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...817_232672850938815_2260557317661536457_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/r20175bk

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...97_1751787838249654_3914263391388496315_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/rcwe201q

No blue check marks yet but it looks like *TLDG* has set up accounts on social media:

https://twitter.com/DrummerGirlShow

https://www.instagram.com/DrummerGirlShow/

https://www.facebook.com/DrummerGirlShow/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Netflix has added more cities that get an actual theatrical release for HTD:

See it LARGE! See it LOUD! HOLD THE DARK is coming TO THEATERS in NYC, LA, SF, Austin, Denver, Virginia THIS WEEK. Fans of Cinema: @NetflixFilm is paying attention. If you support #HoldTheDark 's big screen release, there will be more to come. OPENS 9/28. Select shows w/ Q&As.


----------



## Julia_W

Everyone remember The Tonight Show!  I can’t believe it’s here already


----------



## StarrLady

Here is another great interview with Alex (someone can print it out if they want, I’m just not yet sure how to do so):

https://www.tribute.ca/news/index.p...is-role-in-netflixs-hold-the-dark/2018/09/26/

Don’t forget The Tonight Show tonight like Julia said, and Good Morning America also tomorrow morning.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye & Starr!

New fan pic of Alex in New York today (September 26, 2018):

priksbuosi  I can not believe that I saw you! Thank you so much for the pic! It was really nice to meet you. @alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #holdthedark #thegiver



https://www.instagram .com/p/BoMlGUYhpaJ/?taken-by=priksbuosi

Here is the text from the *Tribute.ca* interview:

*Alexander Skarsgard on his role in Netflix’s Hold the Dark*
By Marriska Fernandes on September 26, 2018






Skarsgård has never shied away from gritty roles, be it his Golden Globe-winning role in Big Little Lies or his role in the intense Netflix film Hold the Dark.

Hold the Dark is an original Netflix film, which is based on a novel by William Giraldi. After it’s suspected that wolves are responsible for the deaths of three children in a remote Alaskan village, writer Russell Core (Jeffrey Wright) is hired by the mother (Riley Keough) of a missing six-year-old boy to track down and locate their son in the wilderness. When the boy’s father (Alexander Skarsgård) returns from war, he is determined to find out what exactly happened.

Hold the Dark premiered at TIFF this year and will debut on Netflix on Sept. 28. I had the chance to sit down with Alexander to discuss his role in this film, as well as his approach to grittier roles. I asked him what is his spirit animal and well, his response will make you LOL.

*Going into the role, what was your thought process on how to tackle this story and portray Vernon?*

I had been a fan of [director] Jeremy Saulnier’s since Green Room, his first feature. I saw the movie and thought it was spectacular and I was like, “I would love to work with this filmmaker one day.” So when this came up, even before I read the script, I was excited about the opportunity to work with him. Then I thought the script was absolutely extraordinary. It’s so tense and the character was just fascinating to me. His determination and focus was extraordinary and I was very, very excited about it.

*You’ve played a range of roles in the past, but it seems you relish playing parts that are intense and complex, and you play them so well. Is this something you look for?*

I was in Germany shooting a movie called The Aftermath and it’s totally very different from this one. It’s a post World War II movie. I play a German architect, very buttoned up, very constrained. So it’s always fun when you’re working on something and you read a script that’s very different and the character’s different, because it’s a big departure from what you’ve been doing. And this was so visceral and so intense; I just couldn’t wait to get started. It’s like I needed that, a very cathartic experience of letting go and about to go crazy.

*What was your process like for getting into that role?*

It’s about finding that determination and focus of the character and to avoid creating an arc, which sounds strange, because normally it’s your job as an actor to find an arc and to build your character and look for turning points. What I tried to accomplish here was I wanted him to be like an arrow that shot through the script and he’s unfazed by it. His actions are not a reaction to outside circumstances. It’s not like he has PTSD and that’s why he [does what he does]. I wanted to show that this is who he is. That was challenging but very fun.

*You once said no matter how dark a character is, you want to feel some inner struggle going on and that traditional bad guys rarely interest you. Is that something you’re looking for in a script like this?*

Yes, it has to be there. It’s also my job to find that. That’s what makes a character human and interesting, because if you don’t feel that then what’s the point? Then it’s just a caricature. I don’t enjoy watching movies where it’s too easy. You want it to raise questions and be confusing or contradictory. Those are the most fun jobs and the most fun roles to find. Then again, if it’s not in the script then it’s my job to bring that out.

*Do you ever let it get to you or you’re able to just shake it off?*

I’m pretty good at shaking it off. I’m not much of a method actor. Of course, when you shoot something like Big Little Lies, the things with Nicole [Kidman] were very tough to shoot — emotional and difficult and heavy. So it obviously affects you, but it’s important for me to let go and relax and see my friends on the weekends and recharge my batteries. That’s always nice.

*I read that the author said there are two meanings to this film’s title Hold the Dark: you either hold it back or you embrace it. What’s your approach?*

I try to embrace it, because it’s intriguing and I’m fascinated by it. I do think it’s important to not hold on to it too desperately. You have to embrace it, but also be able to let it go. I think Vernon cuts through the darkness.

*What do you love most about being an actor?*

The transformative nature of it is extraordinary. The fact that you get to experience reality through someone else’s eyes, like one day I was in Hamburg pretending to be an architect in Germany in 1946 and the next day I’m in Alberta running around being Vernon killing people. I think you learn a lot about yourself doing that and exploring different sides and facets of your personality.

*Is there a genre or a role you’d like to tackle that you haven’t yet?*

I have been very lucky and I’ve had the opportunity, like you said, to work on many different characters and different tones of movies. It would be fun to do a comedy. I did Flarsky, a small role when we were shooting The Hummingbird Project. Seth Rogen and Charlize Theron were shooting in Montreal at the same time so I came in and did a couple of scenes with them and that was so rewarding and so much fun. I’ve done a lot of dark heavy movies and drama, so it would fun to do something lighter. I would love to do that.

*Jeremy said you must have some wolf in you to portray Vernon like this. So, I have to ask what’s your spirit animal?*

There’s definitely an animalistic quality to Vernon. A wolf-like quality for sure. I’m more of a beaver (laughs).

That’s hilarious! Best answer ever. Thank you so much for the chat!
Thank you!

Hold the Dark premieres this Friday, September 28. ~Marriska Fernandes


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex arriving at the *AOL Build Series* event (September 26, 2018, NYC):










Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr

From the AOL Build Series event:



Join @jfreewright, #AlexanderSkarsgård & @saulnier_jeremy live now on http://BUILDseries.com ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#HoldTheDark



Video:  

“Every scene, you don’t know where it’s going to go.” - #AlexanderSkarsgård reflects on the edge of your seat twists and turns of #HoldTheDark coming soon to @netflix.


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks for links, ladies. Enjoy those shows. Unfortunately, I won't be able to see them live, so I'd be grateful for reading your reviews.   I have a feeling that there will be many new fanpics posted today, before the drought. 
On a side note: He often hits bars, but judging by the way he looks, he definitely goes to the gym too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

His look today is all Prada: Thank you @prada for the head to toe look on #alexanderskarsgardtoday promoting #holdthedark grooming by @kumicraig styled by @jeanneyangstylerepresented by @thewallgroup


Another fan pic from earlier:


----------



## Julia_W

I love his look today.  It may not be quite as good as THE aqua sweater, but it is nicely form fitting!


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!
Me too, Julia. Love the look - classy and green is a great color on him.

Some gorgeous shots of Alex at the *AOL Build Series* today promoting *HTD* (September 26, 2018, NYC):













http://www.justjared.com/2018/09/26...-man-of-few-words-in-hold-the-dark-watch-now/


----------



## Santress

http://www.justjared.com/2018/09/26...-man-of-few-words-in-hold-the-dark-watch-now/

Videos from today's event:





Fan and event photos & videos from today:

angryprincess23  Life= made af. I FINALLY got Eric Northman #alexanderskarsgard
#ericnorthman
#trueblood
#tarzan #alexanderskarsgård



Don't miss our chat with #HoldTheDark's @jfreewright, #AlexanderSkarsgård & @saulnier_jeremy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://build.nyc/HoldTheDark .








“It really resonated with my on an epic level.” - @saulnier_jeremy on his new thriller #HoldTheDark on @netflix.






allesonlaithe skarsgårds✨
allesonlai•

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoNYorins_5/?taken-by=allesonlai



levels2lex I'd like the lord in heaven for listening to my prayers and giving me the chance to see these men and introduce myself. Those who know me best know, my heart skipped several beats just now!!! @holdthedark @netflix #holdthedarkmovie#netflixoriginalfilms #alexanderskarsgard#myhappyplace




https://www.instagram.com/p/BoNT9f1j5HO/?taken-by=levels2lex




coffeywe wear matching outfits now #0to100realquick #alexanderskarsgard

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoNaWxXgMdF/?taken-by=coffey

ismarshallokay  Mamma Mia Jr

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoNXX9HAIJW/?taken-at=1023042214




sam_sclafani Kevin Hart, Matthew Kellard, Joey Wells, Alexander Skarsgard, and Jeffrey Wright all in one day!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoNHYGPF2Zd/?taken-by=sam_sclafani


----------



## Kitkath70

I just remembered why I never watch Jimmy Fallon.  He tries so hard it’s almost painful.  Alex was charming as usual.  His sweet goofy side was front and center.  He is such a contradiction.  He’s gorgeous and plays some of the most menacing characters and then he’s on National TV hopping around, singing about Little Frogs.


----------



## Santress

From tonight's *HTD* premiere and Q&A (September 26, 2018, NYC):













http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/Hold+Dark+NY+Film+Screening/aa4UKZkwv04


----------



## Santress

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/Hold+Dark+NY+Film+Screening/aa4UKZkwv04

levels2lex  My husband and I on our date night If I loved him before... #netflixoriginalfilms #alexanderskarsgard #myhappyplace #holdthedarkmovie



Jeremy Saulnier, Jeffrey Wright, and Alexander Skarsgard talking about Hold the Dark after the NYC premiere.









Post @netflix's #HoldTheDark premiere at @metrographnyc, @RollingStone's @davidlfear moderated a Q&A with @jeremy.saulnier, @jfreewright & Alexander Skarsgard. #Netflix #Metrograph #JeffreyWright #JeremySaulnier #AlexanderSkarsgard #SonyA6000 #SonyAlpha6… http://******/2zxK54R








Also found here:



instaphilter [9/26/18] Thanks @althomas1, @kevinhart4real, #MatthewKellard, @joeywells5, @jfreewright, #AlexanderSkarsgård, #JeremySaulnier, @sarahbrightmanmusic & @dmizejewski for stopping by @buildseriesnyc!


----------



## Santress

HQs from today (September 26, 2018, NYC):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001006R15380214991984302



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001008H15380219941987682


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001007C15380239511982008


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008V15380239631988740


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001008V15380239631988740

Listening in on filmmaker #JeremySaulnier explaining with #AlexanderSkarsgard and @jfreewright on the meaning behind their new @netflix film. #HoldTheDark #Netflix

















wolfjillyjill  Sooooooo happy I can cross another major favorite off my bucket list. I loveeeee #alexanderskarsgard and his role as #Erik in @truebloodhbo is still so iconic. I miss his badass self. Sweetest giant in the world. ❤❤❤ #trueblood #imissthatshow






markelldwilson  A day of amazingly nice people including #alexskarsgard aka #ericnorthman to my true blood friends. he made my best friend’s life tonight! He’s handsome and nice.


----------



## DeMonica

Kitkath70 said:


> I just remembered why I never watch Jimmy Fallon.  He tries so hard it’s almost painful.  Alex was charming as usual.  His sweet goofy side was front and center.  He is such a contradiction.  He’s gorgeous and plays some of the most menacing characters and then he’s on National TV hopping around, singing about Little Frogs.


Thank you, Kitkath (great name BTW - used to know a KittyKat), for the review. The "goofiness" is strong with this one. It's a nice counterbalance to those dark and heavy characters. Jeanne Yang picked a perfect ensemble again, that sweater is amazing.  I hope someone uploads it somewhere later on.
Santress, Buckeye  : Nice to get up to these pixs Thanks! Despite of being a Netflix release and not a particularly big budget production, HDT seems to get a red carpet treatment in the media. I'm not complaining at all.

Now I wonder who is that lucky Sara mentioned in the reactions to coffey's IG pic which was sooooo colour-coordinated.


----------



## jooa

The whole interview


ETA.I guess that Sara is their friend and it's just a joke between friends  She is also mentioned in the previous pic with Alex posted by this account.


----------



## jooa




----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> Thanks for links, ladies. Enjoy those shows. Unfortunately, I won't be able to see them live, so I'd be grateful for reading your reviews.   I have a feeling that there will be many new fanpics posted today, before the drought.



There may not be much of a drought. Both The Hummingbird Project and The Little Drummer Girl are set to be included in the upcoming London Film Festival. Plus, I get the feeling the people involved with TLDG want to really promote TLDG and that we will be getting lots of promo concerning this in both October (when it plays in the UK) and November (when it plays in the US).


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> There may not be much of a drought. Both The Hummingbird Project and The Little Drummer Girl are set to be included in the upcoming London Film Festival. Plus, I get the feeling the people involved with TLDG want to really promote TLDG and that we will be getting lots of promo concerning this in both October (when it plays in the UK) and November (when it plays in the US).


Those premieres at LFF are more than two weeks away. He might not have any official engagements till then so he can easily disappear if he wants to, even in New York.
He might do a Q&A and the premiere for THBP at LFF but IMO it will be seriously promoted only when it would be released, probably next year. I don't know how much promo TLDG is going to get, since, they have already  met the press in July. I'm not sure that it would be promoted on the same level as HTD, because it's a kind of world premiere on Netflix, while TLDG is going to be released only in the US and UK, but I can be wrong, of course.


----------



## Santress

Thank for the vids, Jooa!

HQs from last night on *Fallon* (September 26, 2018, NYC):





















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001Y15380681321982299


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex leaving the *AOL Build Series* yesterday (September 26, 2018, NYC):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001006P15380690691987400


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex leaving *Good Morning America* today (September 27, 2018):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004J15380681641983675


----------



## Santress

More fan pics from yesterday (September 26, 2018):

A pleasure getting to meet #AlexanderSkarsgård and filmmaker @saulnier_jeremy for their new flick Hold The Dark. Hoping to see how people react to the movie once it drops on @netflix. #HoldTheDark #Netflix








Also found here:



bitememoore  Mission Accomplished



From GMA this morning (September 27, 2018):

Talk about a #TBT! Alexander Skarsgard reminisces about his first American acting gig in 'Zoolander' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://gma.abc/2K1ffov


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Those premieres at LFF are more than two weeks away. He might not have any official engagements till then so he can easily disappear if he wants to, even in New York.
> He might do a Q&A and the premiere for THBP at LFF but IMO it will be seriously promoted only when it would be released, probably next year. I don't know how much promo TLDG is going to get, since, they have already  met the press in July. I'm not sure that it would be promoted on the same level as HTD, because it's a kind of world premiere on Netflix, while TLDG is going to be released only in the US and UK, but I can be wrong, of course.



We'll probably have a mini-drought, but I suspect we'll be getting more for LDG as we get closer, AMC/BBC seem pretty happy with with it. The TCA event at the end of July was just an introductory  teaser, I think. And The Night Manager was shown in multiple countries, not just the USA/UK, and I'll make the presumption that the same will be true of LDG.



Santress said:


> HQs of Alex leaving *Good Morning America* today (September 27, 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001004J15380681641983675



He's wearing purple socks! They don't go with anything but I like them!


----------



## DeMonica

Hopefully, TLDG will be shown in more countries. I'll be glad if other countries will be added to that, so far quite empty, list. I can't remember any drumroll about The Night Manager, but it's not a show I would watch anyway. TLDG falls pretty much in  the same category, especially when l look at those costumes,but, since, Alex is in it, I will.  I guess if the release dates are spread out so much, as it happened with the The Night Manager, they might do a junket somewhere central, but not a press tour. Again, I might be wrong. In fact I hope I am.
ITAWY on the socks.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
TNM aired first in England, and I remember the buzz from that translating here. I haven't seen release dates for UK, but I'm presuming it's still airing before the US air date. It's a much more compressed time frame for airing than TNM. My presumption is that he'll do most of his UK press stuff while in town for LFF, and then do some more here in the States later in November.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I guess this counts as using his IG to promote HTD:


----------



## SWlife

Tom & Lorenzo reviewed Alex. 
Seems like he met with their approval, lol. 

https://tomandlorenzo.com/2018/09/alexander-skarsgard-visits-build-series-in-prada/


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> Those premieres at LFF are more than two weeks away. He might not have any official engagements till then so he can easily disappear if he wants to, even in New York.
> He might do a Q&A and the premiere for THBP at LFF but IMO it will be seriously promoted only when it would be released, probably next year. I don't know how much promo TLDG is going to get, since, they have already  met the press in July. I'm not sure that it would be promoted on the same level as HTD, because it's a kind of world premiere on Netflix, while TLDG is going to be released only in the US and UK, but I can be wrong, of course.


The people handling TLDG seem very excited about it, they have been already promoting it a lot. Their previous project, The Night Manager, won awards and they seem to want to push TLDG. The US and UK are big and important markets, and due to their excitement about this project, they seem to be going in the direction of giving it good promo. They are even promoting it at the London Film Festival when TV shows don’t usually get much Film Festival exposure.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We'll probably have a mini-drought, but I suspect we'll be getting more for LDG as we get closer, AMC/BBC seem pretty happy with with it. The TCA event at the end of July was just an introductory  teaser, I think. And The Night Manager was shown in multiple countries, not just the USA/UK, and I'll make the presumption that the same will be true of LDG.
> 
> 
> 
> He's wearing purple socks! They don't go with anything but I like them!


Yes, AMC/BBC do seem to be very happy with it. They are already releasing it in October/November of this year when they only finished filming a few months ago, an extremely fast turnaround. They seem quite excited about it.

 I love the purple socks too, they are cool!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Thanks for all the pics, interviews and news ladies! [emoji173]️

It's a total no from me on the purple socks with that outfit.....


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> The people handling TLDG seem very excited about it, they have been already promoting it a lot. Their previous project, The Night Manager, won awards and they seem to want to push TLDG. The US and UK are big and important markets, and due to their excitement about this project, they seem to be going in the direction of giving it good promo. They are even promoting it at the London Film Festival when TV shows don’t usually get much Film Festival exposure.


I'm sure they are not against winning some more awards this time around, too, and want to push it as much as they can. Although, the success of a show e.g. in the UK, doesn't mean that it will be just as successful everywhere else, not even within Europe. Hopefully, the rest of the world shows some interest, too, because while those two are big markets, if it comes to the profitability of an expensive show, you definitely need more than that. IMO that's why it's market at LFF, too. 
Buckeye: I wasn't clear.  I don't question that TNM might have been heavily promoted in the US,  because I read about it on American sites at that time, but then it got less attention in some other countries.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

gacats said:


> Tom & Lorenzo reviewed Alex.
> Seems like he met with their approval, lol.
> 
> https://tomandlorenzo.com/2018/09/alexander-skarsgard-visits-build-series-in-prada/



I love TLo, even they don't pay much attention to Alex.



MooCowmoo said:


> Thanks for all the pics, interviews and news ladies! [emoji173]️
> 
> It's a total no from me on the purple socks with that outfit.....



I love that he stepped outside of his normal color comfort zone.



DeMonica said:


> I'm sure they are not against winning some more awards this time around, too, and want to push it as much as they can. Although, the success of a show e.g. in the UK, doesn't mean that it will be just as successful everywhere else, not even within Europe. Hopefully, the rest of the world shows some interest, too, because while those two are big markets, if it comes to the profitability of an expensive show, you definitely need more than that. IMO that's why it's market at LFF, too.
> Buckeye: I wasn't clear.  I don't question that TNM might have been heavily promoted in the US,  because I read about it on American sites at that time, but then it got less attention in some other countries.



It was never going to be as promoted as much as a big-release movie, even if LDG gets sold to more countries than NM. And even if it does get sold, the odds of doing promotion beyond interviews is pretty low. But the odds are good we'll still be getting a lot of promo, even if it's just the US/UK.

*Alexander Skarsgård 'stalked' Hold the Dark director to get role in thriller*

CLARK COLLIS 
September 27, 2018 at 09:30 PM EDT
How did Alexander Skarsgård get a starring role in the thriller _Hold the Dark _(out in theaters and on Netflix, Sept. 28)? By stalking its director, Jeremy Saulnier, whose previous credits include 2013’s _Blue Ruin_ and 2015’s _Green Room_.

“Well, I’ve stalked Jeremy since _Blue Ruin_,” the actor says in a new video shot by EW at the recent Toronto International Film Festival. “I slept in my car outside [his] house for two years.”

Skarsgård is joking — but not about his love for Saulnier’s work.

“I saw _Blue Ruin_ when it came out and I was just like, ‘Who the f— is this filmmaker?'” the actor told EW earlier this year. “I think he is one of the greatest filmmakers that we have in America today.”

In the Alaska-set _Hold the Dark_, Jeffrey Wright plays a naturalist who volunteers to track down a wolf that has taken a young boy from a remote village. Riley Keough (_The Girlfriend Experience_) costars as the child’s mother, while Skarsgård portrays his father, a soldier who’s been serving overseas in the Iraq War.

Watch that video from Toronto — which also features Wright, Keough, and Saulnier — above.
https://ew.com/movies/2018/09/27/alexander-skarsgard-hold-dark/


----------



## Julia_W

Well, Ladies,
I’m headed to Italy for work today and was bummed thinking I would have to wait to see Hold the Dark, but I’ve got it downloaded and now I’m eager to start that 10 hour flight!!   I do love Italy by the way!


----------



## Santress

More fan pics from Wednesday (September 26, 2018):

iammeli_9  Yesterday, I almost going to get hit by a poster board. It was so cool that I met #alexanderskarsgaard from true blood!!! #holdthedark #trueblood #legendoftarzan #nyc



teamayeee__autographs  Met Alexander Skarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #EricNorthman #vampire #zoolander #TheLastDrop #KillYourDarlings #Exit #13 #BattleShip #StrawDogs #TheEast #Disconnect #WhatMaisieKnew #Melancholia #TheGiver #Tarzan #TheDiaryofaTeenageGirl #Nyc #BeyondHD #teamayeee #teamayeeeautographs



New promo stills shared today of Alex in *TLDG*:

An exclusive photo of John le Carré's cameo as a cafe waiter in a scene for the upcoming adaptation of The Little Drummer Girl, coming to BBC One at the end of October: http://po.st/DrummerGirlFirstLook 









*Get a Sneak Peek at Author John le Carré's Cameo on The Little Drummer Girl*

_The Little Drummer Girl_, AMC's upcoming miniseries of John le Carré's classic espionage novel, has an all-star cast that includes Alexander Skarsgård, Michael Shannon and... John le Carré!

The author will make a Hitchcock-style (or Shyamalan-style, if you prefer) cameo in the series, AMC announced Friday. The legendary author will appear as a waiter, as seen in these first-look photos.






This is le Carré's second cameo in a miniseries based on one of his books; he previously appeared in 2016's The Night Manager as a restaurant patron. During that appearance, he turned what has supposed to be a two-line cameo into an eight-line argument with star Tom Hiddleston, much to director Susanne Bier's chagrin. Hopefully The Little Drummer Girl director Park Chan-wook gave him more lines so he didn't derail the scene.

The Little Drummer Girl will air as a three-night event on AMC with a two-hour episode on Monday, Nov. 19 at 9/8c, followed by two-hour episodes on Nov. 20 and Nov. 21 at 9/8c.

https://www.tvguide.com/news/the-little-drummer-girl-john-le-carre-cameo/


----------



## Santress

New promotional stills of Alex, Florence Pugh and Michael Shannon in *The Little Drummer Girl*:










updates_movies_tvPromo poster for upcoming mini tv series "the Little Drummer Girl" it is based on Le carre's novel . @alexanderskarsgaard @thelittledrummergirlbook @officialmichaelshannon @florencepugh @simona.cb @michaelmoshonov #thelittledrummergirl #katesumpter #alexanderskarsgard #novel #michaelshannon #germany #israel #drama #thriller #lecarré #writter #writting


----------



## ginniginevra

Julia_W said:


> Well, Ladies,
> I’m headed to Italy for work today and was bummed thinking I would have to wait to see Hold the Dark, but I’ve got it downloaded and now I’m eager to start that 10 hour flight!!   I do love Italy by the way!



I'm glad about it  I recently visited Ireland and I tell you that it's a wonderful country. (sorry if I left the context) And about the purple socks ... well they are not my favorites, but on him they are not so bad


----------



## ginniginevra

I live in Italy and I really hope to see HTD and THP ... I do not think it will be that easy for us. I'll let you know


----------



## Julia_W

ginniginevra said:


> I live in Italy and I really hope to see HTD and THP ... I do not think it will be that easy for us. I'll let you know


I’m headed that way with HTD on my iPad!


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> Well, Ladies,
> I’m headed to Italy for work today and was bummed thinking I would have to wait to see Hold the Dark, but I’ve got it downloaded and now I’m eager to start that 10 hour flight!!   I do love Italy by the way!


I feel for you, I did that a few times myself.  I hope you'll have a chance to see HTD tomorrow. It's absolutely riveting from the beginning to the end, which is open to interpretation. It's actually better than I expected. I would say I loved it but it's hard love something that's so dark.

TLDG: It seems Le Carré is the new Stan Lee. It must be fun to play actor for a day. 
That dark hair/facial hair looks awful on Alex. Colouring his hair to a shade that screams unnatural doesn't make Mediterranean looking. Besides, many of my Jewish/Israeli Jewish friends have light complexions. I know that it's not a "pretty boy" role, but stil . Rant over.


----------



## DeMonica

ginniginevra said:


> I live in Italy and I really hope to see HTD and THP ... I do not think it will be that easy for us. I'll let you know


HTD is on Netflix - I'm sure you can subscribe in Italy, too. As I can see you can watch it in English and German, but not in Italian, and the subtitles are available in a few other languages.
THP was picked up by several distributors, so there is hope that it will make it to the cinemas everywhere


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Well, Ladies,
> I’m headed to Italy for work today and was bummed thinking I would have to wait to see Hold the Dark, but I’ve got it downloaded and now I’m eager to start that 10 hour flight!!   I do love Italy by the way!



My heart, it bleeds for the suffering you must endure for work /s 
Have fun!



DeMonica said:


> I feel for you, I did that a few times myself.  I hope you'll have a chance to see HTD tomorrow. It's absolutely riveting from the beginning to the end, which is open to interpretation. It's actually better than I expected. I would say I loved it but it's hard love something that's so dark.
> 
> TLDG: It seems Le Carré is the new Stan Lee. It must be fun to play actor for a day.
> That dark hair/facial hair looks awful on Alex. Colouring his hair to a shade that screams unnatural doesn't make Mediterranean looking. Besides, many of my Jewish/Israeli Jewish friends have light complexions. I know that it's not a "pretty boy" role, but stil . Rant over.



Yeah, HTD is a good movie, but it's not a fun one.
As for his coloring for LDG, Gadi's described as very Semitic looking, and it's actually a plot point, otherwise I'm going to presume they'd let Alex's coloring be his own. At least they didn't (as far as we know) give him the back hair that Gadi has in the book.


----------



## StarrLady

I hope people are enjoying Hold the Dark which is now on Netflix. I have really wanted to be able to talk about this film since I saw it at its debut at TIFF.

Hold the Dark currently has a fresh score of 73% (40 reviews so far) on Rotten Tomatoes which is pretty good.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hold_the_dark


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago:
I don't take me wrong, I love to see him in movies. I think he is a terrific actor when he's given even a semi-decently written matterial to work with, but if that was such and important criterion, they should have casted somebody else with the right look. I don't think that type is in short supply among actors. You can't make such a distinctively Nordic looking man  looking Semitic just by dying his hair dark. Although: I know that HW doesn't care much about the authenticity, it's more about names. Thank God, there was a glitch in this system when he was cast as Iceman Colbert, otherwise we wouldn't be talking here.

StarrLady:
I think it will do well. I wasn't happy with Riley's spoiler about her character, but that was revealed early on in the movie anyway. I hadn't read the book, but I might do after seeing the movie, so I had no idea about the end. I think one of the strongest point of this film, apart from the excellent acting and directing, that it doesn't move along the line of usual cliches and you can't predict the whole story line after 30 minutes into the story.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> BuckeyeChicago:
> I don't take me wrong, I love to see him in movies. I think he is a terrific actor when he's given even a semi-decently written matterial to work with, but if that was such and important criterion, they should have casted somebody else with the right look. I don't think that type is in short supply among actors. You can't make such a distinctively Nordic looking man  looking Semitic just by dying his hair dark. Although: I know that HW doesn't care much about the authenticity, it's more about names. Thank God, there was a glitch in this system when he was cast as Iceman Colbert, otherwise we wouldn't be talking here.
> 
> StarrLady:
> I think it will do well. I wasn't happy with Riley's spoiler about her character, but that was revealed early on in the movie anyway. I hadn't read the book, but I might do after seeing the movie, so I had no idea about the end. I think one of the strongest point of this film, apart from the excellent acting and directing, that it doesn't move along the line of usual cliches and you can't predict the whole story line after 30 minutes into the story.


In my opinion (and I recognize that this is subjective), I think the darker hair works and he achieves the look of the character. I think he does end up looking like a mysterious Mossad agent. And I think he does have to look “hot” because Charlie (Florence’s character) has to be very attracted to him. And I think he looks really hot, especially when you see him in those bathing suit/shorts pics. And he certainly has the acting chops. I think he was cast because he has great looks, critically-acclaimed acting ability and he is able to portray that mysterious quality which is needed for the role.

Yes, Hold the Dark certainly takes some unexpected turns. The movie is quite dark, that’s for sure.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> BuckeyeChicago:
> I don't take me wrong, I love to see him in movies. I think he is a terrific actor when he's given even a semi-decently written matterial to work with, *but if that was such and important criterion, they should have casted somebody else with the right look.* I don't think that type is in short supply among actors. You can't make such a distinctively Nordic looking man  looking Semitic just by dying his hair dark. Although: I know that HW doesn't care much about the authenticity, it's more about names. Thank God, there was a glitch in this system when he was cast as Iceman Colbert, otherwise we wouldn't be talking here.
> 
> StarrLady:
> I think it will do well.* I wasn't happy with Riley's spoiler about her character, but that was revealed early on in the movie anyway. I hadn't read the book, but I might do after seeing the movie, so I had no idea about the end.* I think one of the strongest point of this film, apart from the excellent acting and directing, that it doesn't move along the line of usual cliches and you can't predict the whole story line after 30 minutes into the story.



It's a legit question, and one that also plays into the casting of the character of Michel.

As for the spoiler for HTD, they basically cut out the last chapter of the book. It explains it a little more, but it's not a conclusive ending at all.

*The new Night Manager? Behind the scenes of John le Carré drama The Little Drummer Girl*

Alex Preston 
29 SEPTEMBER 2018 • 12:50PM
Kineta lies an hour west of Athens, on the south coast of the isthmus that connects the Peloponnese to the Greek mainland. It’s a May morning and the Gulf of Megara shines in the late-spring sunshine, the islands of Egina and Agistri just visible in the hazy distance.

Closer in, Alexander Skarsgård – Eric Northman in True Blood – and Florence Pugh – the breakout star of last year’s Lady Macbeth – are walking along the tideline. They’re deep in conversation, making their way slowly towards a bank of cameras. We are meant to be in Naxos, the scene an early meeting between the two principal characters in the BBC’s latest John le Carré adaptation, The Little Drummer Girl, a  new six-part series. 

As Pugh and Skarsgård finish their take and stroll back to the far end of the beach for a second run at the scene, the director, Park Chan-wook – the South Korean best known for his films Oldboy and Stoker – pores over the rushes in a specially constructed tent. Two things about Park (as he’s known by everyone on set) are immediately obvious.

Firstly, he’s sensitive to sunlight and directs in a kind of black cagoule, a series of umbrellas held above him at all times. Secondly, he doesn’t speak English, so all communication with the actors goes through his right-hand man, Wonjo Jeong. 

‘Ever since I read The Spy Who Came in from the Cold when I was in high school I was a big admirer of le Carré, but I only read The Little Drummer Girl in 2015,’ Park says. ‘I was immediately mesmerised by it and I thought it was his best work.’

He also found a more personal resonance in the story’s setting across the Israel/Palestine divide. ‘I have lived my whole life in the Korean peninsula where it seemed that the vicious cycle of mutual vilification, retaliations, and counter-retaliations would go on for ever, which is why The Little Drummer Girl didn’t at all seem like someone else’s problem.’

The little drummer girl of the title is Charlie (Pugh), a charismatic English woman at the end of the 1970s, airily left wing without much commitment to her politics. Her career as an actor hasn’t taken off and she spends her time following her boorish boyfriend, Al, around.

They’re on Naxos with a troupe of fellow thespians when Charlie meets a wounded, enigmatic figure on the beach. He offers her a part, one that will change her life for ever. She is enlisted by this man – Becker, a Mossad agent (Skarsgård) – and his Machiavellian superior, Kurtz (played by Michael Shannon), to infiltrate a Palestinian terrorist cell and track down its ringleader, Khalil.
Over the course of the tale, she finds herself tested again and again, perceives the shallowness of the political posturing of her youth, and discovers within herself extraordinary resilience and courage. 

The Little Drummer Girl is produced by The Ink Factory, the company run by le Carré’s sons, Simon and Stephen Cornwell (le Carré’s real name is David Cornwell), who also made The Night Manager and hold the rights to all of their father’s novels.

I ask Simon, given the number of novels that their father has written, how they settled on The Little Drummer Girl. ‘It shared a lot with The Night Manager but at the same time was very different. The things that it shares are scale, scope, and creative ambition. It’s a great big book, 550 pages long, and full of extraordinary characters that muscle their way off the pages, so it was an enticing prospect from that perspective. At the same time it is very different as it’s the only one of le Carré’s novels that has a female protagonist at its core and feels incredibly contemporary, even though the book was written and is set almost 40 years ago.’

If the novel had not been so sensitive to both sides of the conflict I would not have dared adapt it
Le Carré is known for making cameo appearances in the films of his novels: he was an irate diner in The Night Manager; this time he plays a waiter in a restaurant scene.

I sit down with production designer Maria Djurkovic, in front of a stunning futurist villa, just up the beach from the filming. The beach house looks like it has been snatched straight out of the 1970s, and is meant to be the Tel Aviv hideaway to which Mossad spirits Charlie.

How did Djurkovic, who was the designer on the 2011 film of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, approach Drummer Girl?  ‘I read the novel on a beach in Paxos,’ she says. ‘I loved it, first because it was all over the place geographically, but also because of when it was set – 1979 – so on the cusp of the ’80s. I think there’s this tendency when something’s set in the ’70s to go for all those clichés, the floral prints, the browns. I always do a huge amount of research before I start something and I try to develop a visual language for it. For this, it was all about strong blocks of colour. So even where we’re sitting now, you’ll see orange chairs, bright-green chairs and not that idea that everything was olive and brown.’

The Little Drummer Girl is dizzyingly multi-national: Charlie’s journey takes her from England to Greece to Palestine to Tel Aviv, with various subplots unfolding in Yugoslavia, Germany and Austria. Filming had already taken place in the UK and Athens, with three weeks in the Czech Republic still to shoot. Greece has not only played itself but has also stood in for Palestinian refugee camps and an Israeli beach resort. 
One of Djurkovic’s first tasks on joining the production was to address the question of locations. ‘The Ink Factory had had such a good experience of shooting in Morocco on The Night Manager that they were always intending to shoot all of the Middle Eastern stuff there. My first contribution was to say that I was pretty certain we could find a location in Greece. I’m really happy with how that’s worked out. Another thing I did was speak to a fantastic German location manager and he said that rather than shooting in Germany we needed to find a 1970s version of Germany in the Czech Republic.’  

At this point, having finished filming, Florence Pugh walks up the steps to the villa towards us in a bright-orange dress. Her hair, which has been dyed auburn for the part, catches the light falling down between the pine trees. Pugh, 22, is a relative newcomer, after bursting on to the scene last year with a thrilling performance in William Oldroyd’s brutally compelling Lady Macbeth.

She has since appeared as Cordelia to Anthony Hopkins’ Lear in Richard Eyre’s film of the play, but The Little Drummer Girl represents a significant new chapter in her acting life: a role of complexity and subtlety across the broader canvas that six hours of television allows. 

pt 1
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2018/09/29/new-night-manager-behind-scenes-john-le-carre-drama-little-drummer/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Pt. 2
Pugh first met Park a year before she won the part. ‘It was at the London Film Festival, where he was screening his film The Handmaiden and he  said that he’d watched my film [Lady Macbeth]. We had this last-minute meeting just before he was about to get on the plane home. It was an hour of eating eggs and talking. It was so surreal, and when he left he said he’d love to work with me one day. A year later I got the email saying that they wanted me as Charlie. It was so wonderful.’

One of the great challenges for Pugh, she tells me, was the fact that Charlie goes on such an extraordinary journey over the course of the tale. Portraying such change as it happens would be difficult, but the multi-location nature of the filming means that Pugh is called upon to play experience in the morning and innocence in the afternoon.

‘It’s very rare that you film in chronological order,’ Pugh tells me, ‘but this has been such a hard one to keep up with. It’s six episodes and in almost every single scene Charlie is in a completely different state. I don’t have a clue how I’m going to play it. You have to trust your instincts and trust everyone you’re working alongside. It has been really tricky.’

Le Carré’s story takes a very even-handed approach to the thorny politics of Palestine, refusing either to lionise its Mossad heroes or demonise its terrorists. Partly this was the result of a friendship.
Le Carré was taken to visit refugee camps in Palestine by the journalist Janet Lee Stevens, who was known as ‘the little drummer girl’. She’d witnessed the massacre of Palestinian refugees at the Sabra and Shatila camps in Lebanon and wrote movingly about their plight. At the age of 32, only a few months before the publication of the novel that bore her nickname, she was among the 63 killed in the bombing of the US embassy in Beirut, an atrocity now viewed as the first Islamic terrorist attack on a US target.

One of the ways in which The Little Drummer Girl has addressed the political complexities of its story is by using a mixture of Palestinian and Israeli actors to fill its minor roles, often having Palestinians playing Israelis and vice versa. During a pause between scenes, I speak with producer Laura Hastings-Smith about the exigencies of making a film with such a difficult political setting. Hastings-Smith, who produced Steve McQueen’s Hunger, about the 1981 Irish hunger strike, says, ‘It isn’t about pleasing one faction or the other, it’s about finding a middle course.’

It was important, she tells me, that the mixture of Israeli and Palestinian actors provided a continuous source of feedback on the political register of the production. ‘They keep us alert and awake. There’s been a lot of discussion on set as well as around the script. We’ve really been careful about how we’re portraying people and how we acknowledge the political backdrop and respond to it in a sensitive way.’

In the end, though, she says, there was one thing that they never lost sight of when it came to the conflict: ‘Ultimately it’s a tragedy, and it continues to be one. That’s the story.’

At the end of the day’s filming, the cameras are ranged up along the beach, the light golden, and Skarsgård is swimming a strong slow crawl through the sun-sparkled water. His character, Becker, has been brought back into the fold for a final mission. This swimming scene comes early on, as Charlie is falling for him.

I catch up with Skarsgård on the second floor of the villa. We sip iced coffee and I ask him how he got under the skin of such an enigmatic character. ‘With Becker,’ he says, ‘it was about figuring out where he comes from emotionally. What his background was, how he ended up leaving Mossad, the way that what was going on in that region geopolitically affected him so much that he left his career and his wife.

'That sense of duty and guilt at the same time, that dichotomy created an inner conflict that I found really interesting. Wanting to do something but feeling helpless was core to finding out who he was.’

Skarsgård reminds me that his father, Stellan, starred in 2016’s My Kind of Traitor, another le Carré adaptation. ‘So I’m familiar with this cinematic universe.’ The highlight of this current project, though, he tells me, was the night they filmed at the Acropolis, the whole site opened just for them, the sense of having half a foot in the world of Socrates and Plato.

It’s again a scene early in the relationship between Becker and Charlie, where you feel she’s being seduced by the beauty of the landscape as much as by Becker himself. ‘It was just extraordinary,’ he says. ‘You could tell that for everyone this would be one of the most memorable nights of their life.’

What strikes you more than anything about The Little Drummer Girl is that the fundamental political backdrop has scarcely changed. Park Chan-wook sees it as a testimony to the brilliance of le Carré’s novel that it still speaks to us almost 40 years after it was first published. ‘If the original novel had not been as sensitive as it is to both sides of the conflict I would not have dared adapt it,’ he tells me.

‘In terms of the roots of the conflict never going anywhere, and the fundamental issues never having been resolved, one could say it’s the same now as it was back then. To put it another way, The Little Drummer Girl is a novel that remains profoundly relevant today.’

*The Little Drummer Girl is on BBC One next month*


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye!

Here are some new promo pics of *TLDG* shared today (September 29, 2018):








https://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2...nd-scenes-john-le-carre-drama-little-drummer/

Here's your exclusive first look at our new edition of John le Carré's The Little Drummer Girl, the book behind the new @BBCOne espionage thriller starring Alexander Skarsgård, Florence Pugh and Michael Shannon. http://po.st/GetLittleDrummerGirl …









*The Little Drummer Girl first look: Alexander Skarsgård stars in spy thriller*

To celebrate fall TV and our huge Fall TV Preview issue, EW is bringing you 50 scoops in 50 days, a daily dish on some of your favorite shows. Follow the hashtag #50Scoops50Days on Twitter and Instagram to keep up with the latest, and check EW.com/50-Scoops for all the news and surprises.

The team behind The Night Manager is back with another blockbuster John le Carré adaptation — this time, the Israel-Palestine spy saga The Little Drummer Girl.

Emmy winner Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies) plays an Israeli intelligence officer who seemingly strikes up a romance with a young actress (Florence Pugh), only to thrust her into a high-stakes plot overseen by a ruthless spymaster named Kurtz (Michael Shannon). The six-hour production, shown across three consecutive nights, is helmed by acclaimed filmmaker Park Chan-wook (Oldboy), so it’s got visual flair to spare. “[Park] brings his own sensibilities to the show, and they’re unique and particular to him in very exciting ways,” executive producer Stephen Cornwell tells EW.
AMC has exclusively shared some first-look photos with EW, including the intense key-art which you can see at the top of this post. Below, you can see all of the main cast, from Skarsgård to Shannon to breakout newcomer Pugh, in action. For fans of a splashy espionage saga, this one’s probably for you.





















https://ew.com/tv/2018/09/29/the-little-drummer-girl-first-look-photos/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Thanks, I couldn't get the Telegraph photos to even load, never mind being able to copy them.


----------



## StarrLady

This is what I meant when I said they seem excited about TLDG and seem to be doing more promo than usual. It’s not even being released for another 2 months in the US and yet there are exclusive looks from Entertainment Weekly and some interviews with The Telegraph, etc. I love the pictures and interviews, thanks Buckeye and Santress.


----------



## Julia_W

I got to watch Hold the Dark.  It was very good.  It was very much what I had imagined. I'm not sure that they brought out the the details about Vernon and Medora's relationship enough. Those of you who have read the book, what do you think?  I'll just have to watch it again on something bigger than my iPad.


----------



## ginniginevra

Julia_W said:


> I’m headed that way with HTD on my iPad!


yes, actually my niece saw it (and did not like it ahahah), but I do not have netflix so I have to wait  Without going specifically, did you like it? How is Alex in the character? Is he good?


----------



## DeMonica

Julia :Jeremy Saulnier said something like, IIRC, that all the answers in the movie. Well, I must admit I haven't solved all the puzzles yet. I understand that they didn't want to spell everything out, but maybe a bit stronger hints would have been helpful.
Buckeye: This article definitely shed some light on this project, the scale of the production. I'm not surprised that they want to drum up  as much interest as possible for TLDG, it must have cost a fortune to make. I'm still have my reservations about it, but hopefully the quality of Mr. Skarsgard's acting will win me over, even if his looks wouldn't this time. After all his acting chops are his most attractive trait.


----------



## ginniginevra

I ended up right now to see HTD with my husband who gave me his interpretation. I want to read the book, where surely everything is clearer, to see if it actually is as he says. If everything coincides I find the subject really brilliant, but not realized at his best. I mean that without my husband decoding the film, I would not have understood anything ...


----------



## Santress

From IGN via ASN:

New promo stills were shared today by *IGN* of Alex, Florence Pugh and Michael Shannon in *The Little Drummer Girl*!













*THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL BOSSES ON BLENDING ROMANCE AND SPYCRAFT, WORKING WITH PARK CHAN-WOOK - IGN FIRST*

BY JESSE SCHEDEEN This September, IGN is featuring the best TV coming your way in the 2018-2019 season. Today we're spotlighting The Little Drummer Girl, an upcoming AMC limited series based on the 1983 spy thriller from novelist John le Carré - the second AMC adaptation of the author's work, following 2016's The Night Manager. The Little Drummer Girl stars Florence Pugh as Charlie, a British actress who falls in love with a man named Becker (Alexander Skarsgård), only to discover she's actually being recruited into a complex plot to hunt down a Palestinian terrorist. Little Drummer Girl is also notable for serving as the TV directorial debut for acclaimed Korean filmmaker Park Chan-wook. We were able to talk with showrunners Simon and Stephen Cornwell about the new series, why it's as much a love story as a thriller, and why Park was so eager to participate in the show. Scroll down to find out what they had to say and to see exclusive photos from the upcoming series.

The Night Manager proved to be a major critical hit for AMC, and the Cornwells told us that both they and the network were eager to push forward with another adaptation of their father's work. (Le Carré is even set to cameo in the series this time around.) As Simon explained, "We were looking for something to follow up The Night Manager that sort of shared the same scale and ambition and scope, but at the same time was completely different. We looked at Le Carré’s work, and Little Drummer Girl was the one stood out as a huge, compelling thriller and love story and a great book. So hopefully it’ll be something audiences appreciate and enjoy."

We also learned that it was a mutual admiration for Little Drummer Girl that drew Park to the project. Stephen said, "Director Park is a very big fan of John le Carré and has been a long-standing fan, and particularly has had a long-term interest in Little Drummer Girl as a story that profoundly resonated for him. In a sense, we both reached out to each other, with interest specific to the book title and a very general desire to work in the same space and toward the same ambitions. Because of those things converging, Director Park not only engaged in what we were trying to achieve in the story, but he also agreed to make this his first journey into TV."

Stephen continued, "And when you actually look at Director Park’s work, there’s a lot in it that speaks to the same themes as Little Drummer Girl in terms of conflicted loyalty, conflicted love, the kind of fusion of a love story in a thriller context and sort of divided identity and divided loyalty all seem to run deep through. And also female empowerment… He’s really built fascinating female characters in his narratives."

The Little Drummer Girl was previously adapted into a 1984 film starring Diane Keaton, generally regarded as one of the weaker Le Carré adaptations. The Cornwells indicated that this project served as an opportunity to do right by the source material, and made a point of disregarding the previous film once they began the process of putting together the TV series.

Stephen said, "Quite frankly, the feature film is something that lived in its own time and space and its own way. It’s not actually something we referenced at any point in our process, really. We went back to the book and we were looking, as Simon says, for the next project that we felt would be a great piece of television - a story that would unfold over that length of time. We were looking for a central character that would really resonate in the present. And the character of Charlie, who’s the Little Drummer Girl at the center of this narrative, is a character who, even though the story is set in the past, we really felt resonated and was relevant to today. And those were really the motivating factors for telling this story, and telling it the way we’ve done it and with the scope and scale the limited series form allows, which is really what the story always deserved."

While Skarsgård and Michael Shannon are well-established actors, Pugh is a relative newcomer. Though as it turns out, both the Cornwells and Park independently came to the conclusion that she was the ideal actress to play the role of Charlie.

Simon related the odd coincidence, saying, "There’s a story behind it, which is that when we were talking about Director Park taking this on, and he was sort of exploring how it all might work, he kind of came to us and said, 'I’m going to do this, there’s really only one actor want to work with. She’s not well-known. You guys probably don’t even know who she is.' And we said, 'Yeah, who’s that?' And we were worried. He said 'it’s a woman called Florence Pugh.'"

Simon continued, "We burst out laughing at that point, because we had just finished shooting a film called Fighting With My Family, which will come out next year, in which Florence plays the lead. So not only have we heard of Florence, but we’ve actually backed her first big commercial movie. We certainly shared his view that she’s an extraordinary emerging talent with a breathtaking career ahead of her."

Simon praised Pugh's performance, saying, "In many ways she is Charlie. One of the strange things about Little Drummer Girl is that, although it’s a story set 40-odd years ago, the lead character is an incredibly contemporary-feeling young woman, someone who is really out in front. She’s finding her place in the world. She’s grappling with issues of identity and purpose the way that we all do. When we began talking to Florence about the role, time and again it just felt like you were talking to the Little Drummer Girl herself."

The Little Drummer Girl will premiere on AMC on Monday, November 19 at 9 p.m. ET/PT, with all six episodes airing over the course of three consecutive nights.

Source:  *IGN.com* 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/09...sgard-florence-pugh-michael-shannon-ign-first

via


----------



## DeMonica

Bit OT, but funny:



Amen to that!


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, DeMonica! Florence  gives good social media. She's talented and very funny too.

New photo shared this evening (September 30, 2018) on instagram and location tagged for New Orleans, Louisiana:

cocomo1983 Met my favorite vampire



Another fan photo from the NYC premiere of *HTD* (September 26, 2018):

deana828 Alexander Skarsgård #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander #biglittlelies 
#goldenglobewinner #emmywinner #sageinner #nyc #actor #celebrity #alexanderskarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## betheunicorn

Ok, can’t resist, I think Deana kept smiling till the end of time! I think she fell asleep smiling.
He is regally courteous to fans. Respect.
Shaded spruce looks good on him. Didn’t realize it’s time for a sweater already.
I love the purple socks. He has worn them before. Northman era, right? My year4/5-synthesis tutor also wore purple socks in total black, quite often. Sometimes even one purple, one orange. So, Alex is actually being conservative in matching purple socks. Purple matches khaki tee perfectly.
HTD is riveting. I’m def. buying the DVD. I’d like to read the book as well, before talking about it, because I’ll interpret better then. I never read Alex’s films’/series’ books prior to watching them. I want Alex to be the one to tell me the story first. I will just say that HTD is kind of cathartic backwards, it is brutally honest, and we sometimes need that nowadays, when, most of everything we’re thrown at, seems so out of fake cloud 9 hysteria. Darkness should not be a taboo. I love that Alex takes on such risks with these kinds of soul-wrenching parts. They are life. Why I’m here. Why I want to listen to what he has to say through his characters.
I’m so curious to see how Wook carefully treads around Israeli-Palestinian conflict. In many ways his work (a directors’ work) resonates the one of a journalist, if he chooses to do so. These are the most successful and challenging stories in my eyes. Can’t wait for TLDG.


----------



## StarrLady

I like what I’ve seen so far regarding the pictures/promo for TLDG.

Alex is in New Orleans....that’s a surprise. I wonder why he is there, is he filming anything that we didn’t know about in the way we didn’t first know about with Flarsky? What is currently filming in New Orleans?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I like what I’ve seen so far regarding the pictures/promo for TLDG.
> 
> Alex is in New Orleans....that’s a surprise. I wonder why he is there, is he filming anything that we didn’t know about in the way we didn’t first know about with Flarsky? What is currently filming in New Orleans?



Kirsten Dunst is starting work on a new YouTube series that's filming in the NOLA area. She's starring in it as well as being one of the producers.
So if he's working on something it may be for that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Bit OT, but funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that!




Florence is funny, this is her IG post using one of the newer LDG stills:




betheunicorn said:


> Didn’t realize it’s time for a sweater already.



It was in the Midwest and the US Northeast last week, like it's supposed to be. Now, and for the next 8 days, it'll be more like early August instead of early October (mid 80's Fahrenheit vs. mid 60's Fahrenheit).



BuckeyeChicago said:


> Kirsten Dunst is starting work on a new YouTube series that's filming in the NOLA area. She's starring in it as well as being one of the producers.
> So if he's working on something it may be for that.



So Googling instead of doing things I'm supposed to be doing, here's a casting call for a photo double for KD's new series, Becoming a God In Central Florida:
*** PHOTO DOUBLE NEEDED: ON BECOMING A GOD IN CENTRAL FLORIDA – filming in New Orleans, LA – Wednesday, September 26th ***
Rate: $125/12 hours
Photo Double T: Currently casting a Caucasian looking male with a fair skin tone and dirty blonde or light brown hair (18+ years old) around 6’3” to 6'5" & slim or athletic build. Look at the photo reference below! Please submit ONLY if you match the skin tone, hair color and sizes.
You may need to attend a fitting in New Orleans on Tuesday, September 25th. If attending a fitting, you would be paid $31.25/2 hours. In your email, please include if you are available to attend a wardrobe fitting on Tuesday!


Don't know what actual role this is, but it does seem to be that Alex is working on something, even if nothing's been announced.

The series was originally going to be an AMC series, but moved to YT:
https://deadline.com/2017/01/kirste...y-grant-heslov-the-lobster-helmer-1201880036/
https://deadline.com/2018/06/youtub...-television-suzanne-patmore-gibbs-1202416941/
https://deadline.com/2018/09/ted-le...becoming-a-god-in-central-florida-1202464503/


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye! Great research. 

This was shared yesterday (October 1, 2018) at *Svenskdam.se* but looks like it may be older:











Alexander Skarsgård scattered Hollywood shine in vimlet

VIMMEL · 1 OCTOBER 2018

BY MARIA ROSWALL

Tosse Magnuson came with his daughter-in-law Vicky, Bathina Philipson followed Lee Lewenhaupt, football striker Martin Dahlin took flight from London and European opponent Martin "E-Type" Eriksson told him how in love with his girlfriend! In other words, a party night is called, and we were exclusively invited!

It was said to be a hilarious celebration when businessman Tommy Rönngren, including founder and chairman of Fotografiska i London, invited to celebrate his 55th birthday. The friends came across power from London and from different angles in Sweden to celebrate their good friend. And last but not least, extra star gossip from Hollywood, the actor Alexander Skarsgård invited.

https://www.svenskdam.se/2018/10/to...ch-bathina-philipson-vilken-fest-vi-bjods-pa/

+

A nice close-up from *TIFF 2018*:

regina.jasper  He will always be Erik from.True Blood to me. Alexander Skarsgard at #tiff to premiere his @netflix movie #holdthedark#alexanderskarsgard #Netflix @tiff_net#trueblood #eriknorthman via @candid_toronto


----------



## DeMonica

Thank you, Buckeye and Santress!
 That TIFF pic is adorable which is a strange word to describe a 42-year-old man, but this is the impression I get. I probably belong to a minority who likes his white trainers, but I do, esp. since they are always so crisp white. Now, if he adds a pair of funny socks to the mix, which habit seems to run in the famil, it's even better.

If he went to NOLA to work and it's On Becoming a God in Central Florida, I hope it's a major role. As it was announced the shooting would run from October through February, so there would be plenty of opportunities to meet or take pics with him. Or stalk him.  Not my cake.

Did anyone see the Vanity Fair Spain article? I can make out a few things, but my Spanish isn't good enough to translate it.
https://www.revistavanityfair.es/cu...ue-blood-cambio-mi-carrera-para-siempre/33804
ETA: Florence has a sense of humor.


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, DeMonica! 
Here is a translation Google and I worked on :-P for The Library:

New Alex Interview with Vanity Fair España! 
ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD: "WHEN 'BIG LITTLE LIES' WAS RELEASED PEOPLE LOOKED AT ME DIFFERENTLY, ALMOST AS IF I WAS DANGEROUS"

We interviewed the actor when he released his latest movie, 'Hold the Dark' on Netflix. He has confessed that Malasaña is one of his favorite places in the world.

BY DANIEL MARTÍNEZ MANTILLA

We are in the city of Toronto, but for a moment it seems that Alexander Skarsgård only wants to talk about Madrid. In August and September of 2017, the impressive Swedish actor spent two months in the Spanish capital because of the filming of a movie, The Kill Team, which has not yet reached theaters. "The locations were one hour from the city, but I had never been to Madrid and I wanted to live the full experience. I rented a flat in Malasaña and now it's one of my favorite places in the world. " The same person who at one point in his career decided to retire due to his aversion to fame fell in love with the attitude of the people of Madrid. "There was something very special about these people. They are very warm, open, ask many questions and make you feel like you are one of them. I can not wait to go back," he acknowledges, despite the fact that his presence in the city spread like wildfire through social networks.

The actor who we fell in love with as the unpredictable vampire Eric Northman in True Blood is premiering his new film. Starting this Friday you can watch exclusively on Netflix the thriller Hold the Dark, an adaptation of a violent novel set in Alaska that unites the (icy) ways of a wolf expert and a woman who has lost her son and who does not dare to tell her husband, a soldier who is still on the front oblivious to his reality. The Swedish actor told us about what it means to be the son of one of the most popular Swedish actors, his difficult relationship with fame, the roles that have made him one of the most sought-after actors of the decade and his meeting (or not) with Meryl Streep in the highly anticipated second season of Big Little Lies.

Vanity Fair España:  What was it that attracted you to Hold the Dark?

Alex:  I had seen Jeremy Saulnier's first film, Blue Ruin, when it premiered in 2013. It seemed extraordinary to me. I've followed his career since then and spoke with my agent. I told him I would love to work with him. Green Room I also loved it, so I did not doubt it when they told me that they wanted to work with me on their next movie. Hold the Dark had an extraordinary script. It seemed unique to me. I was fascinated by the world created by William Giraldi in the novel and Macon Blair knew how to transform it and adapt it in the script. It was not the typical story that confronts man with nature. Here the worst enemy of the human being is himself. It had many details and was very dense, but many more things happen than it seems at first glance.

VF:  Your character is defined by what he does, not by what he says.

Alex:  My big challenge here was not to build an evolutionary arc for Vernon. Usually when you face a story you look for turning points in your character's journey, the conflict, the motivations behind ... I wanted Vernon to go through the story as if it were an arrow. It was very tempting to go back to the idea that the war had caused his post-traumatic stress disorder, but I wanted to avoid that. I thought it would be more interesting if his existence were inside a vacuum. That was reinforced by the lack of dialogue. I had never played a character who was so focused in each scene.

VF:  In your adolescence you worked as an actor, but there came a time when you decided to stop and join the army. Why?

Alex:  The army taught me a discipline, a structure and a concentration that my life did not have then. When I was thirteen years old I made a film for television in Sweden (Hunden som log)(The Dog that Smiled), in which I played a child who had to deal with the death of his pet and that received a lot of attention. I did not like the feeling of being exposed and I did not go back to work for ten years. It made me uncomfortable when people recognized me. It is a complicated time and full of changes. Thirteen is hard for any child and fame made things more difficult. I was insecure and the attention made me even more insecure. I just wanted to be a teen again.

VF:  Your case is even more particular. You belong to a very important dynasty of actors in Sweden (His father, Stellan, is a legend of European cinema, his brother, Bill, has become one of the rising stars of Hollywood after playing the clown of "It") What was it like growing up in a family with artistic tendencies?

Alex:  The truth is that it is something that I did not enjoy in adolescence. My father was very eccentric and very different from my parents' friends who worked in an office. They were going to work in suits. My father was naked for life. Everything that I adore and admire about my father today was a conflict when I was younger. I did not want to stand out. I was not looking for anyone to notice me.

VF:  You started acting very young. You were 7 years when you made your first film.

Alex:  It was casual. It was never a personal choice. I did not want to be an actor. A friend of my father who was a director needed a seven-year-old boy for a movie. He was at our house in Stockholm, chatting with my father and suddenly he had the idea. "Maybe Alex wants to do it." I liked the idea and that role lead me to other jobs. But I never saw myself as a child actor like those in Hollywood. "Here are my photos! I want to be an actor!". It was never my dream. It just happened like that.

VF:  You live in New York. Is Los Angeles too hostile for a European?

Alex:  I've been living in New York for several years, but I just bought a house in Stockholm, which is where my family lives. My goal is to live halfway between the two cities. I love Los Angeles and I have lived there for ten years, but I felt that my life there depended too much on the industry. My friends in Stockholm and New York are dedicated to other things. When I'm not working, I prefer to be away from the business. I missed walking to places, talking to people, taking the subway and finding myself in my day to day with all kinds of people.

VF:  This month it's been ten years since the release of True Blood. How do you remember your time on the series?

Alex:  You and I would not be talking here today if it were not for True Blood. It changed my career forever and gave me opportunities I had never dreamed of. It was an absolutely wonderful professional and personal experience. I really enjoyed playing Eric Northman. I think I'll never create a character as fun as him. Receiving the scripts for the series was an adventure in itself. You never had a clue what was going to happen, especially at the beginning. I signed up for the series without knowing how long Eric would be in the series. They never told me that I would be there for 7 seasons.

VF:  Another key character in your career has been Perry in Big Little Lies. You won all the awards for that role, but ... what has been the reaction of people to the role of an abuser?

Alex:  It's curious. When Big Little Lies was released I was filming Hold the Dark, isolated and almost without communication in the middle of Canada. I was not watching the series and it took me several weeks to realize the cultural impact I was having. When I finished the film and stopped living in a forest for two months, I returned to the United States. It was palpable that something had changed. People looked at me differently, almost as if I were dangerous. I was surprised at how much I liked it even though I was optimistic. It was Jean-Marc Vallé, with a wonderful script and an incredible cast. I thought it was a great story, but you never know how it will connect with the public.

VF:  How did you react when you discovered that Meryl Streep will be your mother in the second season?

Alex:  It was surreal. We had Nicole (Kidman), Reese (Witherspoon), Laura (Dern), Zoe (Kravitz) and Shailene (Woodley), some of the best actresses on the planet. And then Meryl Streep arrives.

VF:  Did not you get mad that she was not in your season or is it that we're going to see a flashback with you and Meryl?

Alex:  (He weighs a couple of seconds before answering) Maybe. We'll see.

VF:  You retired from acting temporarily [when you were young] because of fame. How is your relationship with acting now? 

Alex:  I have learned to see it in a different way. When I was young, I became paranoid. I love my work and I feel a true passion for interpretation. If I put blood, sweat and tears in my projects, it's very nice that it means something to someone. You want people to see what you do and affect them in a personal way, for better or for worse. I prefer to stay with that.

Sources:  Vanity Fair España 

https://www.revistavanityfair.es/cu...ue-blood-cambio-mi-carrera-para-siempre/33804

via


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> I hope people are enjoying Hold the Dark which is now on Netflix. I have really wanted to be able to talk about this film since I saw it at its debut at TIFF.
> 
> Hold the Dark currently has a fresh score of 73% (40 reviews so far) on Rotten Tomatoes which is pretty good.
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hold_the_dark


Just finished watching this on Netflix.  I thought it was a puzzler.


----------



## Kitkath70

Possible spoiler!!!

The answer to the movie, as far as I can tell, lies in two scenes.  Not exact wording, but you’ll get the idea. 

Talking about Vernon
“There’s not a memory I have that he’s not in.”

The mining camp inner keeper. 
“ You look alike.  You have the same coloring and look Nordic.”


----------



## DeMonica

It's definitely a riveting movie, which doesn't leave you when the credits start to roll, so you'd revisit it even days after watching. I found a website where book was reviewed so I could check my guesses against the book. I was happy to find out that I was basically correct, but I still want to read the book. One question to anybody in the know before I get to read it: Was the white woman who took Vernon's boots, when Core was treated by Yup'ik women, Vernon's mother?


----------



## Julia_W

The answers are spelled out in the book.  There are lots of hints leading up to the final chapter which makes everything clear.  I suspected some things, but it was even more than I was thinking.  I don’t want to spoil anything for anyone, but I think it would be OK to answer DeMonica’s question about the white haired white lady.  Yes, she is Vernon’s mother.  You can contact me in a private thread if you have more questions.  It’s a really good book.


----------



## Santress

More *LDG* promo stills:

"Alexander’s ability to communicate so much through stillness and the unspoken word is key to his performance." Executive producers, Simon and Stephen Cornwell on Alexander Skarsgård in #TheLittleDrummerGirl.


----------



## StarrLady

Florence Pugh has posted another pic of her and Alex in TLDG on her Instagram with another cute comment about Alex:


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Florence Pugh has posted another pic of her and Alex in TLDG on her Instagram with another cute comment about Alex:



Because he most likely knows how to aim a gun right for real.  
I've just noticed that this poor guy's neck is always bent. It must be hard, or even painful, to be a giant. BTW I'm quite good at massages.


----------



## Santress

A bit more info. on the new promo pic of Alex and Florence (via The Library):

Pilot TV magazine,the cinematic TV magazine from the makers of Empire, has a profile of The Little Drummer Girl in their November 2018 issue which includes a new photo of Alex and Florence Pugh! 

If you’re a fan of both Empire and  Pilot TV, you’re in luck. The November issue of Empire includes a copy of Pilot’s November issue.

From *Pilot TV* magazine:

*SPY JINKS:  THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL
*
By BOYD HILTON 





One of cinema’s boldest directors has made what could be the TV drama of the season

THE MOST EYE-CATCHINGLY unexpected creative match-up this TV season must be the pairing of boundary pushing ﬁlm director Park Chan-wook, with the master of espionage ﬁction, John Le Carré. Park’s ﬁlms, from Old Boy with it notoriously disgusting octopus-eating scene and extreme violence, to the intensely stylised eroticism of The Handmaiden, are infamously twisted affairs. Now we’re about to see the results of his ﬁrst adventure in television, with a six-part drama he’s directed in full. For…wait for it…the BBC.

    The Little Drummer Girll is the latest Le Carré TV adaptation from Simon and Stephen Cornwell, the producers of The Night Manager, who also happen to be the author’s sons. But rather than follow up that global hit with a direct sequel, for which there is as yet no source material, the producers decided to pick another Le Carré best-seller instead as the basis for this new event series. The 1983 novel, previously turned into a decent but clunky Diane Keaton movie vehicle, touches on late-’70s Israel/Palestine geopolitics, left-wing radical counter-culture, terrorism, sex and love. Like many a Le Carré story, it also depicts the existential angst of being a spy with unﬂinching realism.

    Chan-wook’s cast is led by Florence Pugh ((Lady Macbeth) as Charlie, an actress who meets Alexander Skarsgård’s enigmatic agent Becker while on holiday in Greece. He’s working for ruthless Israeli spymaster Kurtz (Michael Shannon), and all three are soon embroiled in an endlessly intriguing power struggle. It’s the kind of densely layered, twisting tapestry of a narrative for which this director’s exquisite technique promises to be the perfect match.

Source:  The Library's digital scan and transcription from Pilot TV’s November issue


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm glad we're getting all these stills for LDG but a trailer would be even better. Perhaps we'll get one after next weekend, when the the first two hours are shown at LFF.


----------



## wonderlick

When tptb start dropping a bunch of photos like this it usually means the trailer is dropping within a week.  Likely during the Walking Dead (US) and Doctor Who (UK) premiers this Sunday to ensure millions of eyeballs on it.

It is also being screened at the Rome film festival with a bunch of other award contenders.


----------



## wonderlick

Is he dressed up like a priest in one of those set shots?  The collar looks like it.


----------



## DeMonica

THP is in the programme of Busan Film Festival, in Korea. 
I also have seen a twitter message from Wednesday, about Alex filming on a set a day before. So he seems to be spending his days prior to LFF working.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> It's definitely a riveting movie, which doesn't leave you when the credits start to roll, so you'd revisit it even days after watching. I found a website where book was reviewed so I could check my guesses against the book. I was happy to find out that I was basically correct, but I still want to read the book. One question to anybody in the know before I get to read it: Was the white woman who took Vernon's boots, when Core was treated by Yup'ik women, Vernon's mother?





Julia_W said:


> The answers are spelled out in the book.  There are lots of hints leading up to the final chapter which makes everything clear.  I suspected some things, but it was even more than I was thinking.  I don’t want to spoil anything for anyone, but I think it would be OK to answer DeMonica’s question about the white haired white lady.  Yes, she is Vernon’s mother.  You can contact me in a private thread if you have more questions.  It’s a really good book.



It's a movie that I think works better with multiple viewings, especially for those who haven't read the book, because lines like Medora's mentioning that she's always known Vernon make more sense at the end.
And rewatching the scene with Bailey, normally I love Alex with children, but with Vernon/Bailey it was rather creepy.



wonderlick said:


> When tptb start dropping a bunch of photos like this it usually means the trailer is dropping within a week.  Likely during the Walking Dead (US) and Doctor Who (UK) premiers this Sunday to ensure millions of eyeballs on it.
> 
> It is also being screened at the Rome film festival with a bunch of other award contenders.



More film festivals! Don't know whether he'll make this one, but LDG is indeed showing, or at least the first 4 hours:

The first two episodes of Chan-wook Park’s first television series, “The Little Drummer Girl,” an adaptation of the John Le Carre novel for the BBC and AMC, will segue to Rome from its world premiere at the BFI London Film Festival.
https://variety.com/2018/film/news/...world-premiere-rome-film-festival-1202970030/
http://www.romacinemafest.it/en/new...film-fest/2018/10/05/official-selection-2018/



wonderlick said:


> Is he dressed up like a priest in one of those set shots?  The collar looks like it.



It looked that way to me as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*'Green Room' director Jeremy Saulnier probes a primal impulse in chilling Alaska-set adaptation 'Hold the Dark'*

By JEN YAMATO
OCT 02, 2018 | 4:00 AM

Macon Blair was playing a skinhead in “Green Room” for frequent collaborator Jeremy Saulnier when he picked up William Giraldi’s 2014 novel, “Hold the Dark,” and devoured it in two sittings.
The tale of a naturalist summoned to a remote Alaskan village to track down child-murdering wolves was an “emotional gut-punch,” says Blair, who starred in Saulnier’s 2007 debut, “Murder Party,” and 2013 breakout, “Blue Ruin.” The longtime friends teamed up to adapt the story and secured Giraldi’s blessing, promising not to “sand off the edges” of the novel and turn it into a big action movie.
The resulting psychological thriller, adapted by Blair and streaming now on Netflix, is unflinching in its horrors as it illuminates the dark corners that reside within the souls of Giraldi’s cast of characters. It is Saulnier’s most ambitious work yet in scope and tone, a film that darts away from providing too many answers. For those, you can read the book.
“There’s a lot more material in the book, and some things that take place inside some of the characters’ heads,” Blair explained by phone from his home in Austin, Texas. “In the movie we deliberately tried to scale some of that back.”
“The tone of the whole thing was dependent on people not being totally sure of what was going on,” he added, “and telepathically picking up on the things that were going on.”
Filming in freezing temperatures among the snowscapes of the Canadian Rockies (standing in for northern Alaska) added a bone chill that leaps off the screen with visceral atmospheric force, bringing the novel, set within a community seemingly on the edge of the world, to life.
But in cinematic form, Giraldi’s story begged a slightly different narrative structure. In contrast to the book’s fractured multistrand narrative, the film focuses primarily on the perspective of a single character, observer Russell Core, the outsider who bears witness to the mystery that unfolds.
“There’s wonderful symbolism in the film, very subtle but very specifically layered into this journey,” said Jeffrey Wright (“Westworld”), who plays Core, during a visit to the L.A. Times studio at the Toronto International Film Festival, where “Hold the Dark” premiered.
“Hitting notes in the right way so that they’re legitimate and organic, but also reflect that symbolism, was a little bit of a challenge. That, and walking in the wrong snowshoes,” he laughed.
His grizzled character begins a snow-blanketed, blood-spattered odyssey when he is summoned to the fictional northern Alaskan hamlet of Keelut by a distraught woman named Medora Slone (Riley Keough), who tasks him with tracking down the wild wolves that took her young son before her soldier husband, Vernon Slone (Alexander Skarsgard) returns home.
There in Keelut, a rash of child disappearances in the predominantly indigenous community have left a cloud of grief hanging in the air, along with the specter of local customs and beliefs bewildering to Core’s outsider eyes.
It’s not just the focus on Core that sets the film apart from the book; in casting Wright, the character became African American — adding a subtle new layer that draws attention to the invisible lines that divide the insular community of Keelut, where longstanding frictions simmer between native Alaskan villagers and a predominantly white local police force.

Review: Brooding thriller ‘Hold the Dark’ will chill you to the bone »
Core was written in the screenplay with his emotional qualities in mind, leaving the ethnicity of the character unspecified. “In the script it was more like, ‘Salt beard, he’s very tired,’” said Blair, adding that Wright was simply perfect for the role of Core, whose understanding of wolves makes him uniquely attuned to the behavior of humans living on the fringes of traditional society.

He is quietly present, ever-reaching for an understanding that lies just beyond his grasp, as a terrible discovery sets off an even more devastating chain of events involving the Slones, local cop Donald Marium (James Badge Dale) and Vernon’s childhood friend Cheeon (Julian Black Antelope).

“On the surface of things, these characters are doing things that you could very easily classify as evil, or wrong, or bad, and they certainly are those things and they’re causing great damage. There was something [in the book] that was kind of removed from that, while keeping the horror of all of that violence intact,” said Blair. “It was not judgmental somehow.”

Keough, tasked with the challenge of bringing one of the film’s more enigmatic characters to life — Medora Slone, a mother lost in her grief and haunted by unseen forces — echoed the sentiment.

“The most difficult thing for me [was] just being in the head space of somebody that’s gone through what she’s gone through and also figuring out who she is and caring for her,” she said.

Keeping the film grounded in the present, Blair and Saulnier chose to maintain ambiguity around certain characters’ backstories. Specifically, they decided not to make explicit one of the book’s more explosive reveals regarding the motivations and backgrounds of two key characters, although Blair says it’s there onscreen for those who seek it.

“There can be a mystical reason, there can be a sociological reason [for what they do] – however people want to interpret it is cool,” said Blair, who also pops up in a small but memorable role.

For genre favorite Saulnier, who’s made a name out of probing the human impulses behind brutality and revenge, the film marks his most ambitious undertaking yet after a pair of acclaimed smaller films — “Blue Ruin,” in which a man exacts intimate retribution for his parents’ murders, and “Green Room,” in which a punk band battles their way out of a neo-Nazi compound.

“Hold the Dark” “is a lot of atmospheric storytelling,” Saulnier explained. “It’s deeply layered, it has a mytho-poetic vibe to it that was something I hadn’t tackled before. It is the most intimate film I’ve ever done but also expands on the level of mayhem and violence.”

That violence — punctuated in a series of striking scenes, including a Peckinpah-esque standoff set piece that tears its way through a battalion of bodies and rattles with Saulnier’s signature visceral intensity — explodes when Vernon Slone, an outsider in unspoken ways within his own community, returns from the Iraq War driven by grief, seeking his own version of justice.

That storyline took Saulnier and his crew from the sub-zero Canadian winter to the crushing heat of the Moroccan desert for scenes depicting Slone’s deployment to Iraq, where he stalks the desert with the same apex predator menace he moves with through the icy darkness back home.

“In a way, Vernon Slone exists in a vacuum; it doesn’t really matter where he is,” Skarsgard said of his character. “Often as an actor you try to find an arc, a cause and effect, and it was scary to avoid that here: I wanted him to cut through the story and just be Vernon Slone the whole time, to not change too much.”

“Slone is not governed by our laws or our codes; he is just there,” said Saulnier. “He has his own code which he operates by… he’s not fighting anyone’s war but his.”

“I didn’t want to over-explain it to myself even. I wanted him from the first scene to the last to be an arrow in a way,” added Skarsgard.

He too was taken by Giraldi’s source material. “If you haven’t read the novel, read it. It’s exceptional,” he said, noting with a smile that uninitiated viewers may want to wait until they see the film to dive into the novel. “Read it _after_.”

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...y-wright-netflix-20181002-story.html#nws=true


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*Hold The Dark Ending Explained*
WARNING: Major spoilers for _Hold The Dark_.
Netflix's _Hold The Dark_ is a pitch black movie with an ambiguous ending - from the wolves to the humans in wolf's clothing. Director Jeremy Saulnier has made a name for himself with ultra-violent, existential thrillers _Blue Ruin_ and _Green Room_, and his latest twists that into something even more primal about the human condition.

_Hold The Dark_ begins with wolf expert Russell Core (Jeffery Wright) being called up to the Alaskan wilderness by Medora Sloane (Riley Keough) to hunt down the creatures that killed her young son. However, he quickly learns that the mentally unstable mother murdered her own child, sending the county into chaos as she goes on the run. Her husband, Vernon Sloane (Alexander Skarsgård), returns from fighting in Iraq and, after stealing his son's body from the morgue, starts to hunt Medora down. Tempers in the town fray, leading to a police massacre at the hands Vern's friend Cheeon (Julian Black Antelope) and Russell teaming up with police chief Donald Marium (James Badge Dale) to find Medora before her husband.
All of that is simmering establishment for _Hold The Dark_'s climactic act, which sees the story and thematic threads come together in a violent, animalistic, cooling finale. Here's what it - and the whole movie - really means....
https://screenrant.com/hold-dark-movie-netflix-ending-explained/


----------



## Kitkath70

Another cute video from the Late Show.


----------



## DeMonica

Kitkath70 said:


> Another cute video from the Late Show.



I've seen that on Youtube. Just imagine, how it would play out nowadays, With number of female followers, princessly or otherwise, who would be hellbent to save the prince in damsel, the dragon wouldn't stand a chance.  The dragon would be history by the end of the first act and  princesses would fight on who could take prince charming home. 

I can't remember seeing this one posted. It's about Ms. and Mr Conley (mother and son) who are feature in Nicole's new film, Boy Erased, and the after-party Alex attended. He's mentioned in the very end:

"After the premiere, when the cast and the Conleys took the stage, “she basically just stole the show,” Mr. Conley said, laughing, and added, “She took over the microphone.” But Mr. Conley didn’t mind his mother’s seizing the spotlight. “I feel like no matter what, I gave this movie to her. She saved my life.”

He also gave her Alexander Skarsgard. At the “Boy Erased” after-party, Mr. Conley asked the actor, who co-starred with Ms. Kidman in “Big Little Lies,” if he would say a few words to his star-struck mother. The two spoke for several minutes, Mr. Skarsgard in a tight white T-shirt towering over Ms. Conley.

Once they parted, Ms. Conley was blushing. “Isn’t he gorgeous?” she exclaimed, before making a beeline for her son.

“I told y’all he’s a good boy!” she said."
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/02/...tha-conley.html?smtyp=cur&smid=tw-nytimesarts


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!

Alex is still in New Orleans as of yesterday.
He was spotted at a Father John Misty concert at the Civic Theatre last night (October 6, 2018, Louisiana)(two videos):

Video #1:

photosouldier  @fatherjohnmisty_official was incredible, but seeing Alexander Scarsgard looking on from the balcony was so distracting. What a night! #skarsgard #fatherjohnmisty @civicnola @rexdanger #datenight



https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...836_472959786525310_2474928826800185595_n.mp4

Video #2:

http://sendvid.com/3xezsi7x

https://scontent-ort2-1.cdninstagra...384_110333293194897_3326659515681681217_n.mp4

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/photosouldier/

+

Old fan pic recently shared on instagram:

rickyosefrubin  #alexanderskarsgard #swedish #actor #trueblood #vampire #ericnorthman #hbo #zoolander #legendoftarzan #tarzan #holdthedark #biglittlelies


----------



## StarrLady

A teaser trailer (which means a full trailer will also be released) for The Little Drummer Girl has now been released!

https://deadline.com/2018/10/the-li...-in-john-le-carres-amc-miniseries-1202477989/

This teaser trailer was released by AMC (the US seems to be doing a lot of promo, with ET and such).

Here is the version from the BBC:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Starr!

Here it is on YouTube too:



+ a poster was shared on twitter today (October 8, 2018):


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks ladies for posting the trailer +post + the NOLA links.
As far as I can see:
Cons: no release date except for the US.
Pros: Mr Alexander Skarsgard in various stages of undress


----------



## StarrLady

There are a lot of positive industry articles with the trailer for TLDG attached. I have decided to post this one because it’s extremely enthusiastic with some great comments about Alex, the cast and the entire project.

“The upcoming thriller series for AMC, ‘The Little Drummer Girl’, is probably the easiest bit of TV content to sell all year. Director Park Chan-wook is joined by actors Florence Pugh, Michael Shannon and Alexander Skarsgard to tell the story of an actress in the late-‘70s that meets a mysterious man while on vacation in Greece and from there is caught up in a potential conspiracy.

 Any one of those aforementioned four people would be enough to get viewers to tune in to a new series. The fact that a superstar, critically-acclaimed director is teaming up with one of the biggest stars right now (Skarsgard), one of the most promising up-and-comers (Pugh) and...well, Michael Shannon, who is quite possibly the most watchable actor on the whole planet makes ‘Drummer Girl’ a series that could very well be the best piece of TV content you might see all year.”

https://theplaylist.net/little-drum...181008/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Santress

Some Throwback Thursday photos shared on instagram:

Fan pics:

ladywithcanetv  #trueblood #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #holdthedark






courtneyy_fay  Met some amazingly talented people this year at TIFF '18. A few of my favs 



*Mute* promotional animation and portraits:

fwo3  i phone college of images I created for the movie MUTE. #alexanderskarsgard #netflix 
#duncanjones



fwo3  #tbt portrait made of Alexander Skarsgard for #mute #netflix .... an amazing face and collaborator.



fwo3  #tbt a year ago image made for #mute #Netflix of Alexander Skarsgard ... in camera collage.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I've not heard that Alex will be in London this weekend for THP and LDG, but I'm presuming he will be.
The US red carpet premiere for LDG will be on November 13, and as part of a fundraising gala/auction for Red Orchid Theater (Shannon's theater) there'll be a raffle to attend the premiere:

*As part of this year’s Gala, we have a very exciting raffle opportunity: *
Win a chance to walk the Red Carpet in New York City!
AMC’s new miniseries, THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL, starring A Red Orchid Ensemble Member Michael Shannon & Alexander Skarsgard, will have its Premiere/Gala Extravaganza in New York City on *Tuesday, November 13th, 2018. *
Purchase a $50 Raffle Ticket and get a chance for you & a guest to attend this amazing party with Hollywood elite.
We will draw the winning ticket on Monday, October 22nd @ 5 pm. Tune in to A Red Orchid’s facebook page to see Michael Shannon draw the winning ticket live!
http://www.aredorchidtheatre.org/special_programs/gala-2018-raffle-auctions/
(via their IG page)


Apparently there was a critics screening of LDG on Thursday:



OT: Oh, @scaredsquirrel, was this you?

Woman removed from Frontier Airlines flight after bringing 'emotional support' squirrel on board
https://tinyurl.com/y82bnovo


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*How does new BBC1 Le Carré adaptation The Little Drummer Girl measure up to The Night Manager?*
The first two episodes of the BBC's new drama starring Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Shannon don't disappoint
By Ben Dowell

Saturday, 13th October 2018 at 12:01 am
It’s about time John Le Carré was back on BBC1.

It’s been two-and-a-half years since The Night Manager was on TV so it’s been a long wait for The Little Drummer Girl, a six-part adaption of the master spy writer’s 1983 book. And the good news is that it’s rather wonderful – a fabulous tonic as the nights draw in.

It’s very different from The Night Manager, however. While the Tom Hiddleston thriller had high stakes James Bond glamour, and felt like a pacy more conventional thriller, The Little Drummer Girl is slower, more considered, slightly weightier perhaps and more psychological. But no less absorbing.

Our star is the dazzling Florence Pugh who plays a young, politically conscious, left-leaning actress called Charlie in late 1970s London. She has been noticed by a Mossad squad led by Kurtz (Michael Shannon complete with large 70s moustache) because the organisation believes her views to be less dogmatic and more nuanced than those espoused by her peers. And they think she is someone who could ultimately penetrate a Palestinian terror cell.
Charlie’s training requires her to be closely quartered with Israeli intelligence officer Becker (Alexander Skarsgård), embarking on an unusual road trip in a bid to get into character and create a convincing back story.

Both The Night Manager and The Little Drummer Girl are infiltrator stories at heart. Hiddleston’s Jonathan Pine penetrated the inner circle of a corrupt arms dealer (memorably played by Hugh Laurie) while Charlie is destined to work her way into another dangerous group of people who, we see in one of the very first scenes, are capable of monstrous violence.

But here the differences end. For one thing The Night Manager – published in 1993 but updated by the BBC to the present day – was told as a contemporary story of private finance and corruption. The Little Drummer girl retains its original 1979 setting, and inhabits the wholly different landscape of the Arab-Israeli conflict. I suspect, for this very obvious reason, it may prove slightly controversial too.

The period setting is conjured with supreme and loving precision. Art director Maria Djurkovic has given us a visual feast – a palette of bright colours with little or no brown or avocado swirls or garishly patterned wallpaper. There aren’t any kipper collars or bell bottoms either – because this is a world on the cusp of the 1980s.

The Little Drummer Girl is director Park Chan-wook’s first TV project and he brings a sweeping, cinematic sensibility to the screen. There is a scene in episode one filmed at the Acropolis in Athens at night which is magical. According to the producers, it was the first time a film drone was sent over the Parthenon – and it’s quite something.

I have no doubt that fans of Le Carré and of The Night Manager TV series, will love this. As long as they’re not expecting more of the same.

Just ask Simon Cornwell, the executive producer of both dramas and son of John Le Carré. As he put it at the screening (and I wouldn’t argue with a word of this): “This is unashamedly, deliberately very different from the Night Manager in terms of its tone and approach. I find it hugely exciting and quite different. I think I have reached the point in my life when I don’t want to do the same thing twice anymore.”
https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/...drummer-girl-measure-up-to-the-night-manager/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

No mention of how Alex does in the role, but another positive review of the first couple of episodes (and also no BBC air date other than this month:
*I spy a TV hit: Ben Macintyre on Le Carré’s The Little Drummer Girl*
The sons of John le Carré talk about their powerful screen adaptation
Ben Macintyre
October 13 2018, 12:01am, The Times
“The fiction becomes truth,” says Becker, the Israeli secret agent played by Alexander Skarsgard, in the forthcoming BBC series _The Little Drummer Girl_, as he builds a fake backstory to entrap a terrorist.

The latest John le Carré fiction to be adapted for the screen, this series may come the closest yet to the essential truth of real spying: the moral fogginess of espionage, the forging of double identities, the plight of ordinary people caught in the manipulations and machinations of the secret world.

_The Little Drummer Girl_ was published in 1983 and set in 1979, yet the story feels eerily relevant to our spy-soaked time; not just another spy drama, but a reflection on what it means to deceive, and to commandeer love in the service of espionage.
Florence Pugh plays Charlie, a 22-year-old English actress with half-formed radical politics, recruited by the Israeli spymaster Martin Kurtz (Michael Shannon) as the bait to catch a Palestinian terrorist, Khalil, who is bombing Jewish targets in Europe. Kurtz’s covert operation involves the capture of Khalil’s younger brother, Salim, then counterfeiting a relationship between him and Charlie, to lure the bigger fish into the net. At the same time she is falling for Becker — a real love affair with an Israeli spy is the motor for the invented one with a Palestinian terrorist; truth and falsehood merge.

_The Little Drummer Girl_ comes on the heels of the hugely successful BBC series _The Night Manager _starring Tom Hiddleston, and is also produced by Simon and Stephen Cornwell, the sons of David Cornwell, Le Carré’s real name. However, it is very different in tone; as stealthy, reflective and rewarding as the Alec Guinness interpretation of George Smiley in _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy _and _Smiley’s People_.
The Korean director Park Chan-wook (_Oldboy_, _The Handmaiden_, _Stoker_) has created a late 1970s period piece, but added colour in a way that renders that most colourless of decades dazzlingly beautiful: each Mercedes is a rich, poppy red; Pugh’s dresses are primrose yellow or shamrock green; even the rotary telephones, beige or avocado as I remember them to have been in reality, are painted in vivid colours. The series achieves the remarkable feat of rendering the 1970s stylish.

Against that gorgeous background, the story evolves gradually, incrementally and faithfully to the pace of the book, which many regard as one of Le Carré’s greatest. The suspense is almost entirely psychological. There is only one car chase, and it involves only one car.

“The way people watch and ingest a story, and what they expect in terms of reward and challenge, is evolving,” says Stephen Cornwell. “The convention is that you need to pump it full of stimulus and you load it with story and hooks . . . but there’s also an interesting avenue of people evolving story more slowly, carefully, thoughtfully, with deeply contemplative storytelling, and finding an audience for that too.”
If _The Night Manager _offered jeopardy in every scene, this series marches to the beat of a different drummer, demanding concentration and imagination. “It’s ambitious,” says Simon Cornwell. “It’s part of our mantra not to underestimate the intelligence of audiences. We live in a world where the audience deserves intellectual and emotional rewards for the attention they give us.”

_The Little Drummer Girl_ was made into a feature file in 1984, starring Diane Keaton, but it was not until 22 years later that Park read the book, when it was published in Korean.

“I have been a Le Carré fan for a long time,” says Park. “When I was younger I would never have dreamt of adapting one of his novels, but after having experienced making an English film with _Stoker_, I got to thinking that maybe it’s not just a dream. I saw tha_t The Little Drummer Girl_ was in every way as much of a masterpiece as _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_ and _The Spy Who Came in from the Cold_; in some aspects, even more of a masterpiece.”

In the age of Netflix, binge consumption and on-demand viewing, the series occupies a new space between episodic television and slow-burn, long-form cinema.

“I could tell by simply holding up the book and feeling the weight of it that I would never be able to condense it down into two hours feature-film length,” says Park. “We all went into this thinking that we were making a six-hour film because it was all shot together. It tests the limits of a film-maker — directing all the episodes of a television series. It wasn’t an easy thing to handle, especially as this is a very complex psychological thriller, in six parts, and to be on top of everything, both intellectually and in terms of how I could manage it in my head, was a challenge for sure.”

Inevitably, the shadow of the continuing Israeli-Palestinian conflict hangs over the story, but for Park the tale carries echoes of another interminable international battle. “If there is a level of understanding that I am able to bring to this story, it is perhaps to do with the fact that I have lived my whole life in the Korean peninsula when it was in a perpetual state of conflict. In terms of this idea of a seemingly endless conflict, I am somewhat familiar with that notion.”

As the series evolves, the perspective shifts from spycraft to the inside of Charlie’s head, as she wrestles with the competing demands of conscience and love, a double agent of divided loyalties. Pugh is brilliant in the part: chippy, vulnerable, passionate, at once knowing and naive.

“She is profoundly true to the character as imagined. Florence has exactly those qualities and is at exactly the right moment in life to realise them in an honest way,” says Simon Cornwell. Aged 22, like her character, with only a handful of screen credits including _Lady Macbeth _in 2016, she will be unknown to many viewers.

“She’s just at that emergent point of discovery for the audience . . . so there is a freshness to that relationship,” says Simon Cornwell.
pt. 1
*https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...n-le-carres-the-little-drummer-girl-236xj5ffj*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

pt. 2
Kurtz, a concentration camp survivor, is played by Shannon as a brooding, looming, heavy-eyed man in pain, doing something terrible for the right reasons, as he sees them — a central Le Carré theme. As Simon Cornwell puts it, the character reflects “the balance between the righteousness of the endgame, however conflicted, and the human damage you do along the way, both to yourself and others, and the consequences in relationship and human terms of that greater quest”.

Park has invested some of himself in the Israel spymaster. “I thought the character of Kurtz is someone quite similar to a writer-director who is also a producer of a film, and I was able to identify with him very easily. So much so I even worked in the line, ‘I am the producer, writer and director of our little show’ for Kurtz when he introduces himself to Charlie.”
In a cameo, Le Carré appears, for a few seconds, as an elderly German café waiter, fetching slivovitz. However, as executive producer, he has played a wider role in the production from the start.

“He has lived through or participated in a lot of adaptations of his work and he’s becoming very wise about how he does that,” says his son. “He is typically involved early in the shaping of it . . . during the writing he’s a resource, there to discuss things, to help to look for solutions, but not to impose . . . But ultimately there comes a point when the story becomes the film and the film-makers’ and the adaptation has to stand on its own feet as a work in a different medium.”

Park speaks of the nearly 87-year-old author with unabashed reverence. “I went to see him at the beginning, all fan boy-like. The one thing I was amazed by was his incredible memory. Some older people tend to speak more than listen, but I was surprised by how willing he was to listen.”

As the writer William F Buckley once observed: “_The Little Drummer Girl _is about spies, as_ Madame Bovary _is about adultery or _Crime and Punishment _about crime.” In fact, the book and television series are about love, and lying and the strange interplay between them, which sends Charlie on a journey of self-discovery she did not choose and offers no tidy resolution at its end. It is a spy story that is really a study of human character, the search for moral meaning in the quagmire of espionage.

“This is also a drama about conflicted self-identities, split between reality and fiction, between assailants and victims. Charlie has to fall in love with a Palestinian in fiction to love an Israeli in reality,” Park says.

All spies are looking for love. Indeed, in the world of real espionage, I have never yet come across an agent who did not believe that his or her relationship with their spymaster was more than just an arrangement of convenience, politics or profit: a true, enduring communion, amid the deception. Novelists, film-makers, spies and spymasters are all in the same game; creating a parallel reality, and luring others into it.

Spying is a drug, like love, and the series captures Charlie’s slow, simultaneous reaction to her first hit of both. After her first successfully completed mission, she tells Becker: “I enjoyed it. I loved it. Is that what happens? It gets addictive?”

“If you’re the type,” he replies.

Charlie is the type. To judge by the flood of spy stories on our screens, bookshelves and newspapers, we are all the type. And we are all addicted.*
The Little Drummer Girl starts on BBC One this month*


----------



## StarrLady

According to this tweet, TLDG has an air date in the UK...it will air on Sunday, October 28 on the BBC at 9 pm.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex is expected to be at the London Film Festival today:


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!

New fan photo shared this morning on instagram (October 13, 2018, London):

misskookyAghhhh #alexanderskarsgard in London! #biglittlelies #trueblood



Another promo still from the *LDG* (via the Radio Times):


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks Santress.

Florence Pugh put this picture on her Instagram with a funny caption:


----------



## Santress

Another from today in London (October 13, 2018):

samanthalgr  Alexander Skarsgard ☺️ .
.#alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #londonfilmfestival #bfi #londonfilmfestival2018 #thelittledrummergirl #lff


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *London Film Festival *premiere of *The Hummingbird Project *(October 13, 2018):



















































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S110001009G15394632352841



 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

http://imageupper.com/g/?S120001001O15394649822789

Video from the event:

itsalawyerslife  Alexander Skarsgard turns in an excellent performance in The Hummingbird project which premiered at the London film festival tonight. He's physically unrecognizable in the role of an IT genius. I interviewed him , literally in a corner and so the camera is very close up because we had such little space. At the end I asked him his views on technology and social media
#alexanderskarsgard #thehumingbirdproject #lff #sweden #premiere



itsalawyerslife  Alexander Skarsgard at the premiere of The Hummingbird project at LFF with the director, producer and fellow cast me9  #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He looks good. Shaved, though I miss the facial hair, hair looks shorter. But Kim looks like he slept in his clothes.


----------



## Santress

Another video:

itsalawyerslife  More Alexander Skarsgard
#alexanderskarsgard #TheHummingBirdProject



Fan pics:

itsalawyerslife  Alexander Skarsgard having fun with his director and co-star at the premiere of The Hummingbird project
#alexanderskarsgard #lff2018 #thehummingbirdproject



Life goal 47 fulfilled. Be in the same room at Alexander Skarsgard. The handsome bastard.








bells_online  #thehummingbirdproject absolutely fantastic! Funny, melancholic with just the right amount of moral dilemma thrown in to keep _ku entertained 
Starring @rexdanger and #jesseeisenberg @britishfilminstitute 
#thehummingbirdproject #moviepremiere
A simple road movie across the US with heavy machinery. A "double irony" story of success and failure.



Really enjoyed The Hummingbird Project @BFI #LFF
	
 Jesse Eisenberg delivers another flawless performance. And the virtually unrecognisable Alexander Skarsgard is superb


----------



## Santress

ellis783  Day 4: Alexander is in town #bfi #ilovecinema #Q&A #thehummingbirdproject #alexanderskarsgard #jesseeisenberg #kimnguyen #luitarzaniojane



item7films  London Film Festival premiere #thehummingbirdproject #londonfilmfestival #alexanderskarsgard



I thoroughly enjoyed "The Hummingbird Project", which stars Jesse Eisenberg, Alexander Skarsgard and Salma Hayek. It's a very good film! Skarsgard's role seemed like a lot of fun to play. There was an introduction and post-film q&a too.














michaeljjones79  The final film of our @britishfilminstitute London Film Festival adventure and number 44 of #mikes52filmchallenge was The Hummingbird Project from Canadian writer/director Kim Nguyen. It stars Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgard as a couple of high-frequency trading cousins attempting to create a speedy fibre optic link to the New York Stock Exchange. 
It was an ok film. It was billed as both a thriller and a comedy however didn't really satisfy as either. It also didn't help that it seemed that the actors each only got one half of the message. Eisenberg was doing his erratic tech thing with all the dramatic intensity of The Social Network 2 whilst Skarsgard and Selma Hayek seemed to have the impression it was a slapstick comedy in the mould of Paul Feig. Either of those would have worked well by themselves but jumping from the two, sometimes even within a scene just jarred.

Still, I learned something about stock and stuff...kinda. A vaguely enjoyable 5/10 which includes a bonus point for Skarsgard being there and proving that it isn't camera trickery, he really is a man mountain, carved from the finest Norwegian wood* *I know he's Swedish but I wanted to make a Beatles reference 
#movie #moviereview #film #filmreview #cinema #thehummingbirdproject #kimnguyen #jesseeisenberg #alexanderskarsgard #selmahayek #londonfilmfestival #lff #lff2018 #BFI #britishfilminstitute



Includes video:

askars92  Can't believe I was in the same room as the legendary Alexander Skarsgård tonight! The Hummingbird Project is an incredible film. @rexdanger #BFI #LFI #HummingbirdProject #SexySwede #Skarsgård


----------



## BuckeyeChicago




----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye! I can't see most of your post though. I don't think this board is very twitter friendly. 

More from last night at the premiere of THP at LFF (October 13, 2018):

mevrouwwindie  What will we do without you #AlexanderSkarsgard ? Thank you for being awesome all the time, my friends and I are so proud of you! ❤️❤️❤️



Also found here:



and here:



daverushenphoto  Alexander Skarsgard attends 'The Hummingbird Project' European Premiere during  the 62nd BFI London Film Festival








Alexander Skarsgård @BFI #LFF for the Hummingbird Project premiere #LFF2018 last night.


----------



## Santress

From today's premiere of *TLDG* at LFF (October 14, 2018):

Photocall







#TheLittleDrummerGirl #AlexanderSkarsgard Full of praise for Florence @BFI








@Florence_Pugh, #AlexanderSkarsgard and #MichaelShannon at this afternoon's premiere for #TheLittleDrummerGirl - BBC's John Le Carre follow-up to The Night Manager.... @bfi #LFF
	




#TheNightManager team’s next TV drama is #TheLittleDrummerGirl starring @Florence_Pugh (who is a proper treat) Alexander Skarsgård & Michael Shannon & if the UK goes all Hiddleston-famous on Flo she’s gonna dye her hair & come up with some cunning disguises. @BBCOne








@NetflixUK @netflixfamily Alexander Skarsgard & Michael Shannon arriving for premier of new Netflix adaptation of The Little Drummer Girl #Netflix #LFF18 #LFF
	














justjared  #AlexanderSkarsgard, #FlorencePugh, and #MichaelShannon look like they’re having fun on the red carpet at the premiere of #TheLittleDrummerGirl. Check out more pics on JJ!

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo66Pyilp-Q/?taken-by=justjared

Alexander Skarsgård, @Florence_Pugh, Michael Shannon, Park Chan-wook and John le Carré arrive on the red carpet at #TheLittleDrummerGirl World Premiere! #LFF
	







https://twitter.com/DrummerGirlShow/status/1051513560667443200

heyuguysofficial  A fantastic time at the #LFFscreening of new TV drama #thelittledrummergirl with stars Alexander Skarsgard, Florence Pugh and more based on the original book by John Le Carre! This one’s going to be great! .

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo68qaEHghM/?taken-by=heyuguysofficial


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Buckeye! I can't see most of your post though. *I don't think this board is very twitter friendly.*
> 
> More from last night at the premiere of THP at LFF (October 13, 2018):
> 
> mevrouwwindie  What will we do without you #AlexanderSkarsgard ? Thank you for being awesome all the time, my friends and I are so proud of you! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:
> 
> 
> 
> and here:
> 
> 
> 
> daverushenphoto  Alexander Skarsgard attends 'The Hummingbird Project' European Premiere during  the 62nd BFI London Film Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård @BFI #LFF for the Hummingbird Project premiere #LFF2018 last night.




All of a sudden I'm not seeing them at all either, and not just on this board, I'm not seeing them on other sites/blogs I've been on the past couple of days. I thought it was my browser, but perhaps that's not it. I'm seeing them fine in Twitter, but not when they're linked.  Grrr.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> All of a sudden I'm not seeing them at all either, and not just on this board, I'm not seeing them on other sites/blogs I've been on the past couple of days. I thought it was my browser, but perhaps that's not it. I'm seeing them fine in Twitter, but not when they're linked.  Grrr.


I am seeing everything right now.

Thanks for all the pictures, ladies.

I love the way Alex looks at these two premieres. I prefer him clean-shaven, I think it makes him look younger and shows more of his handsome face. I also really like his hair like this.

ETA: I am seeing very positive responses regarding TLDG on twitter, I am really excited for it.


----------



## Santress

^I still can't see most of yours, BC, but some of mine are loading.
This format definitely doesn't like twitter. 

HQs for Alex at the world premiere of *TLDG* (October 14, 2018, London Film Festival):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Lnb29


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Lnb29


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Lnb29


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Lnb29


----------



## Santress

Beautiful red carpet portrait by Lia Toby:






lia_toby_photographer  #alexanderskarsgard attends the @britishfilminstitute premiere of #littledrummergirl #londonfilmfestival



theatretwins  At the special screening of “Little Drummer Girl” and what a great surprise that quite some people from the cast and crew were in attendance. #LFF



Also found here:



Grooming today for the very handsome and lovely Alexander Skarsgård for The Little Drummer girl premiere by me @TheWallGroup using @SisleyparisUK hair rituel.








johnmcferran  The little drummer girl red carpet.... Michael Shannon Alexander skarsgard and Florence Pugh all in attendance #lff



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/pier361970/status/1051503331628204036

Red carpet action for @TheInkFactory #TheLittleDrummerGirl @BFI #LFF
	
 Coming to @BBCOne 28.10.18






https://twitter.com/SJPTelly/status/1051517961649967104

alex skarsgard @wednesdaydreams






https://twitter.com/_XDolan/status/1051498369598808065

Holy **** Alexander skarsgard is here






https://twitter.com/somewheretnight/status/1051500020804014080

The Little Drummer Girl intro & q&a.





















https://twitter.com/BinkyBird/status/1051542896162336770


----------



## Santress

So far, it is getting great reviews by audiences and critics.
I think it will definitely get some Emmy nods.

The Little Drummer Girl - Florence Pugh & Alexander Skarsgård are magnetic in Park Chan-wook’s impeccably crafted Le Carré adaptation. Primary-colour visuals, slick pacing, a superbly moustached Michael Shannon. This is gonna be a huge hit. Review coming soon @VODzillaMag. #LFF
	
⁠



The first two episodes of Park Chan-wook's adaptation of The Little Drummer Girl are everything I'd hoped for and more. Visually gorgeous and compelling. Shannon and Skarsgard predictably great but Florence Pugh is outstanding. Possibly even better than The Night Manager. #LFF
	




Also saw the first two eps of Park Chan-wook's The Little Drummer Girl earlier today, and it's safe to say that his directorial talent translates delightfully to the silver screen. Gripping and perfectly stylised, with powerhouse performances from Pugh, Skarsgard and Shannon #LFF
	




Saw first two episodes of THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL - grand, engrossing & stylish direction from Park Chan-wook, and anchored by three formidable performances from Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgard. Still terrified of icons MS & AS from front row Q&A! #LFF
	









Watched #TheLittleDrummerGirl at the #LFF
	
 pop-up cinema on the #Embankment | #MichaelShannon #FlorencePugh & #AlexanderSkarsgard along with director Chan-wook Park were there to introduce the first 2 eps Seriously the cinematography & production design stole the show @BFI


















Acabo de estar en la premiere de la serie y los 2 primeros episodios me han gustado mucho. Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh y Alexander Skarsgård estan muy bien, la ambientacion es espectacular y la direccion muy elegante. Se estrena el 28 de Octubre en BBC y AMC (en Uk entiendo) y
Translated from Spanish by Microsoft
I have just been in the premiere of the series and the first 2 episodes I liked very much. Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgård are very well, the ambience is spectacular and the direction very elegant. Opens on October 28th on BBC and AMC (Uk understand) and











https://twitter.com/test_user_00/status/1051552655116574720

Stand-off between the great Michael Shannon and Alexander Skarsgård @DrummerGirlShow #LFF
	












https://twitter.com/Mr_Cardellino/status/1051550084196913152

The first two episodes of The Little Drummer Girl were fantastic. Now I have to wait 3 weeks for episode 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















https://twitter.com/jdaborn89/status/1051546731668754435

The first two episodes of The Little Drummer Girl are good #lff2018
	







https://twitter.com/ChasPegg/status/1051553852766470145

catmorley  Shut up and bite me! #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #lff #londonfilmfestival #lff2018 #vampire #vampires

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7LJmhAdfy/?taken-by=catmorley

Also found here:

https://twitter.com/catmorley/status/1051549823709655040


----------



## Santress

Also found here:







https://twitter.com/catmorley/status/1051549823709655040

nadiabunny88  These 3 kill it in #TheLittleDrummerGirl #bfi #lff @florencepugh
#alexanderskarsgard #michaelshannon



The world premiere tonight of #TheLittleDrummerGirl with @Florence_Pugh #AlexanderSkarsgard #michaelshannon literally cannot wait to watch the rest of the series when it comes out, it's gonna be my new favourite, I know it








Security weren’t letting him stay long enough, but he did appreciate the fact I had been a fan for quite some time and stopped for a photo. He’s so damn tall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











ALSO I think he’s quite introverted so maybe that’s why security were moving him along quickly. If that was the case, I understand 100%. I’m so grateful to even have a picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Fan photo from yesterday (October 13, 2018):






alexskarsgardworld  New Pic Of Alex With fan at a flight from Houston to Heathrow Yesterday!! ( the pic is takes at The plane ) ✈️ Thank you so much @gmd_x for this Beautiful pic and info ❤️❤️❤️
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/gmd_x/

via  Alexskarsgardworld


The Little Drummer Girl Premiere tonight, with author, John le Carré and cast attending. Great night.


















brett_d_cove  #MichaelShannon #FlorencePugh #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheLittleDummerGirl #BFI #LondonFilmFestival #EmbankmentGardensCinema #London #UK.... #BBC #AMC

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7QJgEH3Z8/?utm_source=ig_twitter_share&igshid=1a4ebak3xzli5

Also found here:

https://twitter.com/BrettCove/status/1051560384476397568


----------



## StarrLady

Reviews from critics of the first 2 episodes of The Little Drummer Girl have been extremely positive.

Here is a rave from a critic who thinks Alex, the cast and the show are all great (please print full review if you wish):

https://theplaylist.net/park-chan-wook-little-drummer-girl-lff-review-20181014/#disqus_thread

“As for the three leads, they’re all absolutely superb. Skarsgard is an actor I’m coming to appreciate more and more, and there’s a real soulfulness to his Becker from the moment we see him.”

“...it moves at a pace and with a wit that puts The Night Manager to shame and steers very clear of the sloggy quality that so much prestige TV drama has”

“But it’s hard to imagine someone watching these first two episodes and not finding them to be deeply pleasurable, artful and gripping. TV drama in 2018 has left some of its very, very best for last.”


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> So far, it is getting great reviews by audiences and critics.
> I think it will definitely get some Emmy nods.
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl - Florence Pugh & Alexander Skarsgård are magnetic in Park Chan-wook’s impeccably crafted Le Carré adaptation. Primary-colour visuals, slick pacing, a superbly moustached Michael Shannon. This is gonna be a huge hit. Review coming soon @VODzillaMag. #LFF
> 
> ⁠
> 
> 
> 
> The first two episodes of Park Chan-wook's adaptation of The Little Drummer Girl are everything I'd hoped for and more. Visually gorgeous and compelling. Shannon and Skarsgard predictably great but Florence Pugh is outstanding. Possibly even better than The Night Manager. #LFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw the first two eps of Park Chan-wook's The Little Drummer Girl earlier today, and it's safe to say that his directorial talent translates delightfully to the silver screen. Gripping and perfectly stylised, with powerhouse performances from Pugh, Skarsgard and Shannon #LFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw first two episodes of THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL - grand, engrossing & stylish direction from Park Chan-wook, and anchored by three formidable performances from Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgard. Still terrified of icons MS & AS from front row Q&A! #LFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched #TheLittleDrummerGirl at the #LFF
> 
> pop-up cinema on the #Embankment | #MichaelShannon #FlorencePugh & #AlexanderSkarsgard along with director Chan-wook Park were there to introduce the first 2 eps Seriously the cinematography & production design stole the show @BFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acabo de estar en la premiere de la serie y los 2 primeros episodios me han gustado mucho. Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh y Alexander Skarsgård estan muy bien, la ambientacion es espectacular y la direccion muy elegante. Se estrena el 28 de Octubre en BBC y AMC (en Uk entiendo) y
> Translated from Spanish by Microsoft
> I have just been in the premiere of the series and the first 2 episodes I liked very much. Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgård are very well, the ambience is spectacular and the direction very elegant. Opens on October 28th on BBC and AMC (Uk understand) and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/test_user_00/status/1051552655116574720
> 
> Stand-off between the great Michael Shannon and Alexander Skarsgård @DrummerGirlShow #LFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Mr_Cardellino/status/1051550084196913152
> 
> The first two episodes of The Little Drummer Girl were fantastic. Now I have to wait 3 weeks for episode 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jdaborn89/status/1051546731668754435
> 
> The first two episodes of The Little Drummer Girl are good #lff2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChasPegg/status/1051553852766470145
> 
> catmorley  Shut up and bite me! #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #lff #londonfilmfestival #lff2018 #vampire #vampires
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7LJmhAdfy/?taken-by=catmorley
> 
> Also found here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/catmorley/status/1051549823709655040



Yes, I think it has a good chance to get some Emmy nods too. The next Emmy Awards are September of next year. The good news though is that the Golden Globes are coming up soon, they air in early January and I think there’s an equally good chance it could get some nominations from the Golden Globes too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> ALSO I think he’s quite introverted so maybe that’s why security were moving him along quickly. If that was the case, I understand 100%. I’m so grateful to even have a picture.



We know that he's not introverted, but I did notice that from last night, that there weren't fan photos with him on the red carpet like we get at events like TIFF. So London must just do it differently in terms of red carpet interaction.



Santress said:


> alexskarsgardworld New Pic Of Alex With fan at a flight from Houston to Heathrow Yesterday!! ( the pic is takes at The plane ) ✈️ Thank you so much @gmd_x for this Beautiful pic and info ❤️❤️❤️
> #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård



Not that I blame the fan for grabbing on for dear life, but it's also a bit much. Doing photo presumption he looks a bit startled by it.



StarrLady said:


> Yes, I think it has a good chance to get some Emmy nods too. The next Emmy Awards are September of next year. The good news though is that the Golden Globes are coming up soon, they air in early January and I think there’s an equally good chance it could get some nominations from the Golden Globes too.



GG deadline for submission is October 31, so GG for next year, not this year.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/golden-globes-2018-timetable-revealed-989582

Glad to see that the initial reactions from both press screenings and the premiere screening have been mostly positive (Hollywood Reporter didn't like it).


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks Santress and Buckeye for harvesting these pics and links from the net. I had problems with seeing twitter links earlier but it seems that problem is solved. 
Has this been posted yet? 
He looks lovely. I preferred the THP outfit; all those blues and that amazing tie. The one who did his make up did an excellent job, the eyebrows and the subtle mascara are perfection. However, he looks quite tired and, yes, a bit introverted with having his hands in his pockets most of the time. It's also a bit alarming that his thighs are the size of  Florence's  - which is by no means a criticism towards Florence's size who is a surprisingly healthy and natural looking young woman. Kudos to her in this industry for being like that.


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We know that he's not introverted, but I did notice that from last night, that there weren't fan photos with him on the red carpet like we get at events like TIFF. So London must just do it differently in terms of red carpet interaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I blame the fan for grabbing on for dear life, but it's also a bit much. Doing photo presumption he looks a bit startled by it.
> 
> 
> 
> GG deadline for submission is October 31, so GG for next year, not this year.
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/golden-globes-2018-timetable-revealed-989582
> 
> Glad to see that the initial reactions from both press screenings and the premiere screening have been mostly positive (Hollywood Reporter didn't like it).


 
I think you misinterpreted the submission deadline.  That just means your series has to be presented/submitted to the GG authority/panel/ board, whatever.  Even if it is an air by date, like the Emmys, it gets in by the October 28 UK air date.  In fact, it probably has already been submitted.

Park Chan Wook is a master visionary director and deserves all the praise.  Incredible movies.  So I have to ask is this the same Hollywood Reporter that disliked The Night Manager and had its TV critics repeatedly embarrass them by repestedly deriding the acting, writing and directing of BLL to the point that their colleagues at THR and other outlets were asking them "WTF"?  Then they proceed to write a bunch of kiss a$$ articles.  No wonder they were put up for sale last year.  And they need to get copy editors, pronto!

ETA-- people have a right not to like something, but have some consistency as critics.  Slow as molassaes, nothing happened until the last five minutes with its rushed changed from the book ending Sharp Objects is riveting?  Same THR just popped up on my twitter to say the show was just sold across Europe and Australia.


----------



## Santress

More from today at *LFF* (October 14, 2018):

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/5zSfm


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/5zSfm


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/5zSfm


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/5zSfm


----------



## Santress

Failing at taking a correct pic of Alexander Skarsgard... #TheLittleDrummerGirl #LFF
	















brett_d_cove  #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheLittleDummerGirl #BFI #LondonFilmFestival #EmbankmentGardensCinema #London #UK.... #BBC #AMC



Also found here:


The Hummingbird Project - very engaging, funny & entertaining. Great acting all round. Salma Hayek's brilliant as manipulative businesswoman. Alexander Skarsgard is wonderfully endearing as a geek.



ellis783  Day 5: Alexander is real @drummergirlshow #ilovecinema #goodvibesonly #nicepeople #luitarzaniojane #londontown #alexanderskarsgard #worldpremiere #followyourpassion



A man of many angles. Alexander Skarsgård is all smiles on our #LFF
	
 red carpet for #TheLittleDrummerGirl












https://twitter.com/BFI/status/1051586670037016577


A talented triumvirate #LFF
	
 #TheLittleDrummerGirl






https://twitter.com/BFI/status/1051589678409928704

Just some of the wonderful ensemble cast take to the #LFF
	
 stage to introduce the first two episodes of #TheLittleDrummerGirl before its World Premiere






https://twitter.com/BFI/status/1051589996141010948

"I loved playing the part, it was a very unique and unexpected opportunity. It really opened my eyes to things I hadn't spent much time thinking about" - Michael Shannon on his role in #TheLittleDrummerGirl #LFF
	







https://twitter.com/BFI/status/1051595732959023104




kb_7ph  The most beautiful Swedish man alive #AlexanderSkarsgard #BigLittleLies #TrueBlood #TheLegendOfTarzan #Battleship #Mute #Zoolander #Strawdogs #TheEast #TheDiaryofTeenageGirl #WhatMaisieKnew #TheGiver #GenerationKill #HoldTheDark #TheAftermath #TheLittleDrummerGirl #Tarzan

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7cAY4FCQ1/?taken-by=kb_7ph




ranveerlochab Third time the charm. Thank you so much #alexanderskarsgard for your time, kindness and for being such a gentlemen. I am so happy that I have FINALLY met you, it has been exactly how I always though it would be. I will never forget This day. You are truly so kind and thank you so much for stopping for the pic. #thelittledrummergirl #trueblood #ericnorthman #biglittlelies #hottiealert ❤️

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7dW4QjHCd/?taken-by=ranveerlochab

Another from yesterday:





christie.john.16  So this happened again he's an absolute sweetheart xxx

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo5-ijMhs2L/?taken-by=christie.john.16


----------



## StarrLady

People in many countries should be able to watch The Little Drummer Girl as Endeavor Content has just secured a raft of deals for TLDG (in addition to previously with the US/Canada and the UK) in France, Germany, Italy, Ireland, Belgium, Holland, Spain, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Israel, Australia, New Zealand, etc.

https://variety.com/2018/tv/global/...eavor-content-international-sales-1202979920/


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> People in many countries should be able to watch The Little Drummer Girl as Endeavor Content has just secured a raft of deals for TLDG (in addition to previously with the US/Canada and the UK) in France, Germany, Italy, Ireland, Belgium, Holland, Spain, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Israel, Australia, New Zealand, etc.
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/tv/global/...eavor-content-international-sales-1202979920/


Great. AMC is also present in many countries so probably they will broadcast it within their own network.


----------



## Santress

More from last night at the *LFF* premiere of *TLDG* (October 14, 2018):






doraemi_123  I am just thrilled to meet the hottest and kindest Swedish God Alexander Skarsgård
Alexander was just literally so nice and sweet❤️
Also amazingly gorgeous in a suit!!! I literally can’t
Soooo nice having you in London for the Film Festival promoting for two films in a row

#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thelittledrummergirl #thehummingbirdproject



repomanish  #LFF European Premiere! Saturday night I had the absolute pleasure of hosting THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT in NFT1: writer-director Kim Nguyen, actors Anna Maguire and Alexander Skarsgård plus producer Pierre Even... #LFF2018 

kchaee #londonfilmfestival2018#thelittledrummergirl #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## Santress

yahoomoviesuk  Michael Shannon, Florence Pugh, and Alexander Skarsgård at the BFI #londonfilmfestival premiere of #thelittledrummergirl.
#michaelshannon #florencepugh #alexanderskarsgard #johnlecarre #bbc #bbcone #parkchanwook



kchaee  What a lovely...
.
#londonfilmfestival2018 #thelittledrummergirl #alexanderskarsgard #florencepugh



kchaee  #londonfilmfestival2018 #thelittledrummergirl #florencepugh #alexanderskarsgard #michaelshannon #parkchanwook



Video:

alexiarosequartz  Alex & Florence are adorable



Judging by the first 2 episodes, "The Little Drummer Girl" is going to be must-see tv. The intriguing storyline is adapted from a John Le Carre novel. Park Chan-Wook, John Le Carre, Michael Shannon, Alexander Skarsgard and Florence Pugh attended the premiere.













More from the LFF premiere of THP (October 13, 2018):




repomanish  #LFF European Premiere! Saturday night I had the absolute pleasure of hosting THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT in NFT1: writer-director Kim Nguyen, actors Anna Maguire and Alexander Skarsgård plus producer Pierre Even... #LFF2018
repomanish#thehummingbirdproject #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7qv3PBXU6/?taken-by=repomanish

bells_onlineSun 14 Oct... A special screening of @drummergirlshow #thelittledrummergirl at @britishfilminstitute in #london
#lff #londonfilmfestival
The 6 part series adapted for screen by the brilliant #chanwookpark based on the book by #johnlecarre
It's sexy, bold, colourful and kind of transcends the spy genre. It drags you to the scenes and chases and you have no choice but to keep watching if you want to know what happens next. There's always the questions why? What? When and who??! The mini-series begins on @bbcone from October 28th... If you loved the #nightmanager this is a must watch.
#spygames
#adaptations
#specialscreenings
#alexanderskarsgard - is there anything he can't do? It's in the eyes. Teaming him up with Shannon and Pugh was a commendable decision.
@florencepugh is excellent as the actress turned #doubleagent
@officialmichaelshannon
#michaelshannon
#autumntvshows
#newreleases
#filmreviews
#reviews
All photos with @samsungmobile S8 row R...

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7d0FpnnJc/?taken-by=bells_online

Videos:

bells_online  Saturday 13 Oct 2018... @britishfilminstitute film premiere of #thehummingbirdproject with #jesseeisenberg and #alexanderskarsgård @rexdanger
Director #kimmguyen introducing the movie with the cast members

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo6EIihnB01/?taken-by=bells_online

bells_onlineSpecial screening of @drummergirlshow introduction of the cast, directors and writers.
@rexdanger
@florencepugh
#michaelshannon
#chanwookpark
@michaelmoshonov
@simona.cb
#clareholman
@amirkhoury
#simoncornwell
#stevencornwell
#laurahastingssmith
#johnlecarre
#thelittledrummergirl
#premier
#tvseries
#spygames
@samsungmobile

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo7kCtonoOl/?taken-by=bells_online


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the *LFF* premiere of *TLDG* (October 14, 2018, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/iK71Y


----------



## Santress

From *TIFF 2018*:

*ccphotophoto* instagram:  “This weeks #calimonday references something that anyone who was a fan of @truebloodhbo and #nora ephron will understand ...#When Eric Met Cali .... don’t let the somewhat horrified / confused look on #swedish uber hunk #alex skarsgård ‘s face throw you off .... he was very sweet and more than willing to give me a couple shots of him cradling my main squeeze #cali the rescue dog .... I got to shoot Alex’ father last year @stellanskarsgardofficial , one of ( if not the ) most successful living actors in Sweden today ....Alex was at #tiff 18 this year to promote two different films (yes ladies I got to meet him TWICE...I’m talking to you @sweetheartempire and @jaspersavage) the first being a feature called #the hummingbird project about stock trading in the digital age with costars #salma hayek @jesseeisenbergofficial and @michaelmando as well as a new @netflix project called @holdthedark a mystery thriller set in the Alaskan wilderness involving dead children and wolves .... I was a big fan of #true blood ( the early years anyways ) so it was a treat to meet the one and only #Eric Northman... I asked him if he had voted as the Swedish elections were being held that very day ...and like a good responsible Swede, of course he had cast his ballot ! ©️ Chris Chapman Photography 2018.”


----------



## Santress

More from October 14th at *LFF*:

Alexander Skarsgård, @Florence_Pugh and Michael Shannon join John le Carré on the red carpet at the #LFF
	
 World Premiere of #TheLittleDrummerGirl













henri_inlondon  London Film Festival is happening in London right now and I got to see my ultimate crush last night @alexanderskarsgaard #littledrummergirl #lff #bfi #london #amc #bbc #premier #instagay #gayfantasy #dreamguy



Promoting *TLDG* in London today (October 15, 2018):

jennyalversjo The hottest interview I made .. But easily one of the most fun. Certainly 50 degrees hot in the room, things everywhere and a surprised Alexander in the middle who almost had difficulty turning into Swedish. Throughout the interview you will soon see @nyhetsmorgon. #thelittledrummergirl


----------



## StarrLady

Here are some very cute interview videos:

Alex raves about Florence Pugh and jokes about being a Swedish Bond when asked:



Florence raves about Alex and talks about kissing him:


----------



## StarrLady

Another major critic (Variety) raving about The Little Drummer Girl (please feel free to print out full review):

https://variety.com/2018/tv/reviews/little-drummer-girl-review-amc-alexander-skarsgard-1202979733/

“...Charlie asserts when sleek man of mystery Becker (Skarsgard, as perfectly, queasily unreadable as he was in Little White Lies {BLL}) approaches her on the parched Greek island”

“The results, at least based on the two episodes newly premiered at the London Film Festival, are pretty damn fabulous.”


----------



## StarrLady

Another short interview with Alex and Florence:

https://globalnews.ca/video/4550194/alexander-skarsgard-talks-the-little-drummer-girl

Longer interview with the cast:

https://www.heyuguys.com/the-little-drummer-girl-cast-interviews/


----------



## OHVamp

Still love his smile. And the Skarsbrow makes an appearance too. He seemed very relaxed in that red carpet interview.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Here are some very cute interview videos:
> 
> Alex raves about Florence Pugh and jokes about being a Swedish Bond when asked:
> 
> 
> 
> Florence raves about Alex and talks about kissing him:



Miracles of the internet. When I attached the first one it didn't load so it's great that you could because it's a lovely little interview. His wit and sense of humour really shines through. His overbite makes his smile so dorky and cute - he has many angles indeed..
He also made it to GQ as best dressed and Daily Fail. Reading the comments it's obvious that besides the Emmy, SAG or Golden Globe, Alex deserves the International Droolbucket Award, too and puts Stockholm on the to-visit list for many women.  I wonder about the hair transplant comment, but it might be true unfortunately, and the g club comment. I'm sure he knows a lot about the nightlife in London. To be honest I'm surprised that he's not papped more often there if he had spent so much time in London this year.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> Miracles of the internet. When I attached the first one it didn't load so it's great that you could because it's a lovely little interview. His wit and sense of humour really shines through. His overbite makes his smile so dorky and cute - he has many angles indeed..
> He also made it to GQ as best dressed and Daily Fail. Reading the comments it's obvious that besides the Emmy, SAG or Golden Globe, Alex deserves the International Droolbucket Award, too and puts Stockholm on the to-visit list for many women.  I wonder about the hair transplant comment, but it might be true unfortunately, and the g club comment. I'm sure he knows a lot about the nightlife in London. To be honest I'm surprised that he's not papped more often there if he had spent so much time in London this year.


Yes, he has a terrific wit and sense of humour. It’s a lot of the reason that I really like him because I like a great looking man who is also funny and sweet. I don’t worry too much about what “anonymous” people say in comments on the internet. Every popular actor gets the same comments. Every popular actor has haters who want to hurt his career and even people who want to hurt the actor because they want their favourite actor to do better. And Alex winning an Emmy, Golden Globe and SAG award only causes more of that.


----------



## StarrLady

Good news for fans in Australia, there is an air date for TLDG:


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a joint interview of Alex with Salma Hayek and Jesse Eisenberg for THP. They seem to have such a great rapport.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the vids & info., Starr. 

A few more fan & event photos from *TLDG* world premiere at *LFF* (October 14, 2018, London):

gwen_viplivephotos  #alexanderskarsgard in london for premiere movie #thelittledrummergirl #lff #bfi



toni_lou89  That moment you go for one premiere but that falls through, so you go to attend another one instead & meet Alexander Skarsgård! Thank you to @charmort24 for making this pic happen & @girlinthegallaghershirt for making the awful flash lines disappear! #TrueBlood #EricNorthman #Tarzan #TheLittleDrummerGirl #BigLittleLies #BFI #FilmFestival #LFF



#TheLittleDrummerGirl @bfi premiere on Sunday was phenomenal. Evocatively directed by Park Chan-wook + stellar performances by @florencepugh, AlexanderSkarsgård & MichaelShannon. Being involved with this production was brilliant fun and I can't wait for it to air on the 28th Oct.









New video interview from promoting *TLDG* yesterday (October 15, 2018):



via


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Yes, he has a terrific wit and sense of humour. It’s a lot of the reason that I really like him because I like a great looking man who is also funny and sweet. I don’t worry too much about what “anonymous” people say in comments on the internet. Every popular actor gets the same comments. Every popular actor has haters who want to hurt his career and even people who want to hurt the actor because they want their favourite actor to do better. And Alex winning an Emmy, Golden Globe and SAG award only causes more of that.


Yes, every fandom has its well-wishers, droolers, haters and fanfic writers.  On the other hand we mostly know about him what he allows us to see which is not a lot. Not that I blame him for keeping his private life private and he does a very good job of it, except when he's drunk.


----------



## Santress

First trailer and poster for *The Aftermath*:

To new beginnings. Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård and Jason Clarke star in #TheAftermath — in theaters 2019.








#TheAftermath Starring Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård, and Jason Clarke. In Theaters 2019.


----------



## StarrLady

The trailer for The Aftermath looks great, way better than I expected. I am really excited for this now!


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> First trailer and poster for *The Aftermath*:
> 
> To new beginnings. Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård and Jason Clarke star in #TheAftermath — in theaters 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #TheAftermath Starring Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård, and Jason Clarke. In Theaters 2019.



That's what I call drama! It definitely looks more interesting than the impression I got by reading the plot. He's gorgeous again which is a plus. Release dates are already listed on imdb which is a good sign IMO.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I wasn't expecting a trailer for The Aftermath this soon, not when they announced the release date of April 2019 several months ago. There's no date listed on the trailer, just the year, so I don't know why they didn't do that. Perhaps thinking of moving the date forward, or just thinking there's no need to give a date 7 months out?
He looks really good. Almost too good for a man living on near starvation rations a year after WWII, but I'll ignore that because it's Alex.


----------



## DeMonica

Was he near starvation in the book?


----------



## wonderlick

This a first global trailer, so the release dates for different countries will likely be different.  As movies get closer to release you see all kinds exact dates on the marketing materials pertaining to the date of release in that particular country.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

They weren't starving per se, but rations were very limited and Stefan notes how skinny he still is at the beginning of the book.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They weren't starving per se, but rations were very limited and Stefan notes how skinny he still is at the beginning of the book.


My whole family lived on food rations during and after  WWII so I'm kind of familiar with it.  Food rations were not luxurious but sufficient for a frugal lifestyle most people had to maintain in those times in the war stricken part of Europe and definitely didn't starve on it.


----------



## StarrLady

Some promo from the BBC regarding The Little Drummer Girl:


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Starr! Nice to see more of LDG.



BuckeyeChicago said:


> *I wasn't expecting a trailer for The Aftermath this soon*, not when they announced the release date of April 2019 several months ago. There's no date listed on the trailer, just the year, so I don't know why they didn't do that. Perhaps thinking of moving the date forward, or just thinking there's no need to give a date 7 months out? He looks really good. Almost too good for a man living on near starvation rations a year after WWII, but I'll ignore that because it's Alex.


I was surprised to see it this early too. Could be they might move the release forward but I'm wondering if they're piggy backing a bit off of the boost both Alex and Keira are getting in the press having recently premiered other projects at LFF?

More fan pics:

From *LFF 2018*:

*THP* premiere (October 13, 2018):

minchb  Mr Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #ericnorthman #melancholia #battleship #killyourdarlings #zoolander #thegiver #waroneveryone #thelegendoftarzan #mute #holdthedark #thelittledrummergirl #ladygaga #paparazzi



*TLDG* premiere (October 14, 2018):

rhodawillowherb  A tale for all the painfully shy and SA people out there. Last Friday I deliberately leapt completely out of my comfort zone. Because if you don't fight these illnesses they will take over your life and I am not prepared to accept that. I decided to go to London for four days alone. If you can get a friend to go with you for support it is much easier. 
I wanted to visit the BFI Film Festival. Why? Because I love film, yes. Also because there is one actor I have wanted to meet for years and he was going to be there. I don't follow celebrities and I have never been to a film premiere but I have seen them on TV and I thought maybe I could just get a photo. Staying in a hotel by myself, eating in restaurants alone is no longer a problem, I conquered those fears long ago and practice makes perfect. Sitting in a bar alone is a little more difficult but that too I can do now. So the time for the event draws near.
I arrive at the venue early because I am more comfortable knowing exactly what I need to do and where I need to be. I line up with everyone else along the red carpet, I chat to my neighbours (again, practice makes perfect). I even get an autograph from one of the other actors. Eventually the main man arrives, he is late but he still goes along the line chatting, signing and doing photos. He gets closer and I take some photos. 
Then, he is standing right in front of me, looking at me, I look up into that beautiful face and all I see is a vaguely oval shaped, skin coloured blur. Time stops and I am frozen in place, I can't move, I can't see and then he is gone, moved on by his minder because the press is waiting. Just for those few seconds that incredibly shy and anxious young woman resurfaced, I thought I had buried her deeply enough but obviously the fight continues. I watched the premiere, I admired him from afar, and then I ran. I ran back to the hotel, I packed my bags and I ran home.

This is not a cautionary tale, I will put myself in the same situation again until I conquer it. I want all you shy people with SA to do the same. Please fight, don't hide at home. Fight for your life.
#shy #anxiety #london film festival #alexander skarsgard @rexdanger



The Little Drummer Girl @BFI London Film Festival with #AlexanderSkarsgård - #LFF2018
	










The Little Drummer girl's premiere, Alex and Florence were Cacca on the stage, and it was so cute, but Alex suddenly took Mike and said, "Florence is Alexander I said I did this drama for the skull, and I did it for Florence .








From *TIFF 2018*:

leosepul  Met #AlexanderSkarsgård at #TIFF
#BLL #TrueBlood



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/LeoSepu/status/1052571654080159745


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *Hugo Boss Prize 2018 Artists Dinner At The Guggenheim Museum* (October 18, 2018, NYC):





















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/WUlR6

New clip shared by *BBC's* YouTube today (October 18, 2018). Same clip as Wednesday except slightly wider shots to show a bit more Alex.



via


----------



## Santress

*boss*  On the red carpet: Alexander Skarsgård wears BOSS to attend the HUGO BOSS PRIZE awards ceremony in New York City #HugoBossPrize #BOSSarts






Source:  https://www.instagram.com/guggenheim/ insta story

https://instagram.ffor29-1.fna.fbcd...7&ig_cache_key=MTg5MzIxODYyMjI3Nzc4OTkzMg==.2

Some insta story videos of Alex:

Video #1:

https://instagram.ffor29-1.fna.fbcd...3700_160044944939312_566984779347852196_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/for4ymkr

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/hahnfineart/

Video #2:

https://instagram.ffor29-1.fna.fbcd...892_314892692436780_4906385518134300753_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/acluhksg

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/boss/


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night (October 18, 2018):























 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/bzMgY

Another *LDG* promo still shared on twitter today (October 19, 2018):






The Sunday blockbuster slot continues - Little Drummer Girl starring Alexander Skarsgard, @Florence_Pugh, Michael Shannon, & the Parthenon begins on @BBCOne at 9pm on 28th October


----------



## jooa

*Scene: Alexander Skarsgård on the latest Le Carré thriller — and following Tom Hiddleston’s derrière*

‘I’VE been asked about his arse about 15 times today. It’s an amazing arse, way better than mine. I could talk about it all day.’ Alexander Skarsgård has reached the end of a long day of press but his enthusiasm for Tom Hiddleston’s backside is undiminished. ‘I bet he squats a lot.’

We’re talking about derrières because the utterly charming True Blood star — who is skyscrapingly tall, alarmingly handsome, disarmingly modest and has a surprisingly goofy smile — is about to star in The Little Drummer Girl, the first television adaptation of a John Le Carré novel since 2016’s all-conquering The Night Manager (in which we got to see more of Hiddleston than usual).

The Little Drummer Girl is a very different story to its predecessor: though it’s equally compelling, spanning several countries and boasting another remarkable cast, it’s even more narratively complex and morally ambiguous, exploring as it does the extremely contentious territory of the Israel-Palestine conflict. And no, we don’t get to see the Skarsgård arse.

Skarsgård’s Becker is a shifty Mossad agent with multiple aliases, who in 1979 is instructed by Israeli spymaster Kurtz (Boardwalk Empire’s Michael Shannon) to recruit left-wing activist and jobbing English actress Charlie (Lady Macbeth’s Florence Pugh) to infiltrate a Palestinian terrorist cell. Directed by Park Chan-wook, the Korean behind the astonishing Oldboy, it’s densely plotted, glorious to look at, brilliantly acted and offers abundant rewards for the patient viewer.

‘He’s such an enigma,’ says Skarsgård of the quiet, reserved Becker, whose modus operandi is not to draw attention to himself. ‘I love the duality. There would be moments where he would coach Charlie as [flamboyant pro-Palestinian alter ego] Michel, then step out and comment on what he was saying as Becker. His job is to impersonate the other side and give them a voice. That’s going to seep into his soul in a way that he’s going to believe in it as well, feeling their pain. It’s so intricate and layered and fun to explore.’

Blending in may not come naturally for the 6ft 4in Swede — ‘I did what I could without shaving off my legs’ — but he learned of its importance while doing national service in Sweden aged 19.
‘I remember working with a woman who worked for the Swedish secret service and looked like my grandma,’ he says. ‘She was 70 years old, working out of a van that looked normal from the outside, but then you open the back door and it’s like a gigantic computer in there. She was running the whole operation with these 20 elite killers, organising everything, then she just steps out of the van and you think, “Oh, cute little old lady”. I will never forget that.’

Given the thorny subject matter, it was essential for Skarsgård that the series was balanced.

‘It’s not good versus evil,’ he says. ‘We’re not trying to say that we’re the heroes in the Mossad agency and chasing the bad guys because that’s not a narrative I would want to be part of and John Le Carré has too much compassion and intelligence for that. I think the Palestinians are portrayed in a very real way, with a lot of depth, and I hope people understand their plight, their struggle and what they’ve gone through.’
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The subject it explores retains its grim currency, Skarsgård agrees. ‘The novel is fascinating but also quite depressing. It was written 35 years ago but it feels so relevant. It feels like we’re taking ten steps back in terms of the peace negotiations. There’s no conversation even being had, which is very troubling.’

Becker is the right role at the right time for 42-year-old Skarsgård, after his stunning performance as Nicole Kidman’s abusive husband in Big Little Lies brought him both a Golden Globe and an Emmy.

‘The success of that show has obviously given me an opportunity to choose very different ones to before, which has been fantastic,’ he says.

Arse or no arse, we haven’t seen the back of Alexander Skarsgård yet.

_The Little Drummer Girl starts on October 28 at 9pm on BBC1_

*Alexander Skarsgård on…*
*Being a spy*
‘I’m intrigued by it — who wouldn’t be? Having access to a network of highly skilled operatives around the world is pretty exciting and there’s something sexy about knowing stuff very few people know. I should be a spy. Although I’ve ruined it by telling you now.’

*Filming at the Acropolis*
‘They hadn’t approved a film crew up there in seven years so I’d assumed it would be green screen but we had the place to ourselves for a night. To be there overlooking Athens as the sun set and then rose was very special. Everyone looked at each other like, “We’ll never forget this, and we’ll never top it either”.’

*Acting with Le Carré*
‘Mr Le Carré plays a waiter serving me coffee in a scene, speaking entirely in German. He’s a better actor than I am. And in between takes his stories were extraordinary. What a life that man has had.’

source: https://www.metro.news/scene-alexan...d-following-tom-hiddlestons-derriere/1274118/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Jooa!

Another promo still & article about *LDG*:






*The Little Drummer Girl Series Premiere Sun 28 Oct on BBC One
*
In the highly anticipated series opener of the new BBC John le Carré thriller The Little Drummer Girl we are in Germany, 1979. When a bomb goes off in the diplomatic quarter of Bonn, senior Israeli intelligence agent Martin Kurtz (Michael Shannon) flies in to investigate.

A series of similarly deadly attacks targeting prominent Jewish figures across Europe have been carried out in recent weeks, and Kurtz now believes there is a Palestinian revolutionary at the heart of this pattern. Kurtz sets in motion a brilliant and elaborate plan to catch the kingpin, Khalil (Charif Ghattas)…

Meanwhile in London, a passionate young actress, Charlie (Florence Pugh), is treading the boards of pub theatres and struggling to land a breakthrough part. She drifts from one bad relationship to another, unable to find her purpose in life. When an anonymous benefactor sends Charlie and her theatre troupe on a rehearsal jaunt to Greece, she feels renewed vigour. But a working holiday soon becomes a journey of discovery when she encounters a mysterious stranger on the beach. She names him Joseph (Alexander Skarsgard) for his “coat of many colours”.

Despite her better judgement, Charlie cannot help but be drawn to his aloof demeanor and she is unable to shake the feeling that she’s seen him somewhere before. They embark on a whirlwind romance, but all is not what it seems.

Whilst Kurtz makes inroads into the network responsible for the bombing in Germany, the tangled threads of the stories weave their way together until Charlie finds herself at the centre of Kurtz’s international espionage operation.

Airdate: Sunday 28 October 2018 at 9.00pm on BBC One.

Season 1, Episode 1

Source:  https://www.memorabletv.com/episodes/the-little-drummer-girl-series-premiere-sun-28-oct-on-bbc-one/


----------



## StarrLady

Alex, Florence and Michael of TLDG talk about their TV viewing habits:


----------



## DeMonica

Dear Ladies of the Skarsgard thread, I saw a never before seen compilation of TLDG interviews (Alex, Florence, Maria Djurkovic and Laura Hastings-Smith) on an AMC channel but I can't find it online to post it. The Alex segment was relatively long and taken during filming TLDG, possibly in Prague. I must admit, he looked better in character there than on the pics I have seen so far. He talked about his character, Becker's journey and praised Florence. Hastings-Smith (the producer) explained that they wanted bigger, international stars for the other lead roles after casting Florence. When she talked about casting the handsome Alex she was giggling like a schoolgirl. LOL I hope someone can find it and post it.


----------



## StarrLady

Here is more promo for TLDG on BBCone:


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Starr!

Stealth shot of Alex in NYC last night (October 20, 2018):

I mainly tell you this to show you this candid of Alexander Skarsgard who was at the same bar last night and is perfect








My date and I faked a selfie so I could take this creep shot. I was so shook by his beauty and his sweater.


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram:

Alex promoting *DOATG* at the *Film Fest Gent* (October 20, 2015, Belgium):

joyce_huizekesluizeken  Nostalgie, jong! Vandaag 3 jaar geleden dat ik de nummer 1 op mijn Lijst ontmoette. Sorry, Tom en Zac. #alexanderskarsgård #throwback

Nostalgia, young! Today 3 years ago that I met the number 1 on my List. Sorry, Tom and Zac. # alexanderskarsgård #throwback



From *TLDG* world premiere at the LFF (October 14, 2018):

alexiarosequartz  It's been a week since I saw his beautiful face ♥️ #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #londonfilmfestival #bbc #drama #smile #movie #film #sweden #greatbritain



Videos:

alexiarosequartz  Alexander Skarsgard signing his autograph to his fans on 14 Oct 2018

#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard
#thelittledrummergirl #londonfilmfestival #movie #film #handsomeman #smile #gorgeous



alexiarosequartz  His smile
The Little Drummer Girl London premiere on 14 Oct2018.
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thelittledrummergirl #londonfilmfestival #gorgeous #handsomeman #smile #london



From *TIFF 2018*:

*Hold the Dark* premiere and Q&A (September 12, 2018).

mim_3_  Selfie & autograph: Alexander Skarsgård at Hold The Dark premiere TIFF18
#AlexanderSkarsgård #HoldtheDark  #movie #film #cinema #映画
#toronto #TIFF18 #torontointernationalfilmfestival #canada #travel #poster #autograph



Videos + some pics:

mim_3_  Jeremy Saulnier and the cast at Hold The Dark premiere QA TIFF18
#HoldtheDark #JeremySaulnier #JeffreyWright #RileyKeough  #AlexanderSkarsgård #JamesBadgeDale #movie #film #cinema #映画 #toronto #TIFF18 #torontointernationalfilmfestival #canada #travel

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpLRuF_nKC0/?taken-by=mim_3_

mim_3_   Alexander Skarsgård at Hold The Dark premiere TIFF18
#AlexanderSkarsgård #HoldtheDark  #movie #film #cinema #映画 #toronto #TIFF18 #torontointernationalfilmfestival #canada #travel

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpLQB2fHln7/?taken-by=mim_3_

mim_3_  Alexander Skarsgård at Hold The Dark premiere TIFF18
#AlexanderSkarsgård #HoldtheDark  #movie #film #cinema #映画
#toronto #TIFF18 #torontointernationalfilmfestival #canada #travel #poster #autograph

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpLT9m2n7fk/?taken-by=mim_3_


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> HQs of Alex at the *Hugo Boss Prize 2018 Artists Dinner At The Guggenheim Museum* (October 18, 2018, NYC):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/WUlR6
> 
> New clip shared by *BBC's* YouTube today (October 18, 2018). Same clip as Wednesday except slightly wider shots to show a bit more Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> via




He looked very good here.



DeMonica said:


> Dear Ladies of the Skarsgard thread, I saw a never before seen compilation of TLDG interviews (Alex, Florence, Maria Djurkovic and Laura Hastings-Smith) on an AMC channel but I can't find it online to post it. The Alex segment was relatively long and taken during filming TLDG, possibly in Prague. I must admit, he looked better in character there than on the pics I have seen so far. He talked about his character, Becker's journey and praised Florence. Hastings-Smith (the producer) explained that they wanted bigger, international stars for the other lead roles after casting Florence. *When she talked about casting the handsome Alex she was giggling like a schoolgirl. LOL* I hope someone can find it and post it.



Sounds like they were good interviews, but I couldn't find it on AMC's site. You'd think that they'd post those there as well as airing them on the network.

Florence does seem to adore Alex.



StarrLady said:


> Here is more promo for TLDG on BBCone:




So BBC starts airing it next week, one hour per week. But AMC starts airing it in a month, but 2 hours a night, three nights in a row. So AMC will actually complete its airing before the BBC?



Santress said:


> ^Thanks, Starr!
> Stealth shot of Alex in NYC last night (October 20, 2018):
> I mainly tell you this to show you this candid of Alexander Skarsgard who was at the same bar last night and is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My date and I faked a selfie so I could take this creep shot. I was so shook by his beauty and his sweater.




On one hand, I'm glad that Alex is branching out of his monochromatic grey/green/blue/black sweater choices. On the other hand, this isn't what I had in mind.


----------



## Blue Irina

I don't know why, but I like the sweater. Lol!


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the opening night of *The Ferryman* (October 21, 2018, New York):











Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/iTfxZ


----------



## DeMonica

Starr, Santress, thanks for posting those links. It seems that he just can't disappear, although that would be very difficult in that sweater.  It must be trendy if he wears it but it's  ,so is that theatre sweater, while his HB look is a big . I like his new hair style, too.  At the same time I'm amazed how resourceful some people are. Faking a selfie.  I wonder if he noticed something. Most likely I would have just retreated to a dark corner with a good view at the bar in a same situation.


----------



## StarrLady

We have a date in the US for when The Hummingbird Project will be released in theatres! It will hit theatres in a limited release on March 15, 2019.

I had noticed some on twitter mentioning this release date but I could not find the original source. So I checked out Box Office Mojo and this release date has been added so it should be legitimate.

The film’s genre is listed as “comedy/drama” which makes sense. I really enjoyed this film, it was a fun role for Alex.

https://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=&release=&date=2019-03-01&showweeks=5&p=.htm


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He looked very good here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they were good interviews, but I couldn't find it on AMC's site. You'd think that they'd post those there as well as airing them on the network.
> 
> Florence does seem to adore Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> So BBC starts airing it next week, one hour per week. But AMC starts airing it in a month, but 2 hours a night, three nights in a row. So AMC will actually complete its airing before the BBC?
> 
> 
> 
> On one hand, I'm glad that Alex is branching out of his monochromatic grey/green/blue/black sweater choices. On the other hand, this isn't what I had in mind.


I agree, Alex has been really looking good lately. I like that he has grown out his hair a bit and I really like this hairstyle.

Florence really does seem to adore Alex. They seem to have a really great rapport. People in the UK are so lucky, they get to see the first episode of TLDG this week! Although, I am excited that we will get to see it in less than a month. I can’t wait!


----------



## Santress

From Mr. Cumming :

*alancummingsnaps*  Last night I went to see the opening of The Ferryman on Broadway and it was incredible. An epic evening of all the best in theatre. Pic of me and hot date Alex Skarsgard by @bruglikas


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> From Mr. Cumming :
> 
> *alancummingsnaps*  Last night I went to see the opening of The Ferryman on Broadway and it was incredible. An epic evening of all the best in theatre. Pic of me and hot date Alex Skarsgard by @bruglikas



Hot date indeed, but IMO Alex could do better. I have nothing against AC, though.  No, I didn't took his IG word for word, of course. I guess he was someone anyway. I was surprised that the only photos taken of Alex in London were LFF pics and none of his friends were visible at the event.

Starr: You are a lucky lady. You got to see THP AND met the guy. I'm not sure if THP would hit the multiplexes or just the limited art cinema circuit. So I don't get my hopes up.
He definitely looks well (apart of his interesting sweater choices). Maybe it's the hair or his cheecks are a bit fuller or he's just more relaxed. I'm sure that having films out  that are well received by critics and audience is good for your mood and consequently for your looks, too.
He seems adore Florence as a person and actress, too.  She mentioned in the interview  I saw that she came up with suggestions how Charlie should look like when she goes undercover and other things, and her ideas were accepted. She's definitely not the type who just does what she's told. She seems to be mature beyond her years which is great for the movie because despite of the big age gap between Alex and her, they are still a convincing couple which doesn't always happen in movies in similar situations. IMO their age difference is more visible off-screen.


----------



## Santress

Cute set pic shared by Florence on instagram today (October 22, 2018):

florencepugh  THIS SUNDAY. 
THIS WEEK. 
THIS SEXY DUO. 
The Little Drummer Girl will be on your UK BBC screens this Sunday. First episode. Holy unicorn poo. 
Please watch it, Director Park Chan Wook spent a lot of his lunch breaks on this puppy and I know would make him really happy if you gave it a go 
#thelittledrummergirl


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Starr, Santress, thanks for posting those links. It seems that he just can't disappear, although that would be very difficult in that sweater.  It must be trendy if he wears it but it's  ,so is that theatre sweater, while his HB look is a big . I like his new hair style, too.  *At the same time I'm amazed how resourceful some people are. Faking a selfie.  I wonder if he noticed something*. Most likely I would have just retreated to a dark corner with a good view at the bar in a same situation.



I sort of admire fans who can do sneaky/creepy fan pics and not really be noticed. The celebs are usually aware though, and I've seen many of them mention they'd rather you ask than trying to sneak pics like that. But I would be too nervous to ask a celeb.



StarrLady said:


> We have a date in the US for when The Hummingbird Project will be released in theatres! It will hit theatres in a limited release on March 15, 2019.
> 
> I had noticed some on twitter mentioning this release date but I could not find the original source. So I checked out Box Office Mojo and this release date has been added so it should be legitimate.
> 
> The film’s genre is listed as “comedy/drama” which makes sense. I really enjoyed this film, it was a fun role for Alex.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=&release=&date=2019-03-01&showweeks=5&p=.htm



IMDB isn't always reliable, and the distributor hasn't made an official announcement. But this is also the time frame mentioned at the time the deal was announced at TIFF, so I'm go to presume that's it's accurate.



DeMonica said:


> Hot date indeed, but IMO Alex could do better. I have nothing against AC, though.  No, I didn't took his IG word for word, of course. I guess he was someone anyway. I was surprised that the only photos taken of Alex in London were LFF pics and *none of his friends were visible at the event.*
> 
> Starr: You are a lucky lady. You got to see THP AND met the guy. *I'm not sure if THP would hit the multiplexes or just the limited art cinema circuit. So I don't get my hopes up.*
> He definitely looks well (apart of his interesting sweater choices). Maybe it's the hair or his cheecks are a bit fuller or he's just more relaxed. I'm sure that having films out  that are well received by critics and audience is good for your mood and consequently for your looks, too.
> He seems adore Florence as a person and actress, too.  She mentioned in the interview  I saw that she came up with suggestions how Charlie should look like when she goes undercover and other things, and her ideas were accepted. She's definitely not the type who just does what she's told. *She seems to be mature beyond her years which is great for the movie because despite of the big age gap between Alex and her, they are still a convincing couple which doesn't always happen in movies in similar situations. IMO their age difference is more visible off-screen.*



Dada was there, one of the fans mentioned on IG about seeing him at LDG, but she didn't get a pic. And he posted pics from London.

I am also presuming that THP is going to be more art-house, which means probably waiting for it to be released on DVD before I can see it.

Florence does seem mature beyond her years, but also very much her age. The age gap is in the book, though both Charlie and Becker are slightly older in the book: mid 20's and mid 40's.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*The Little Drummer Girl review: BBC's new John Le Carré adaptation is a compelling, edge-of-the-seat thriller*
Rajesh Thind

Oct,22 2018 15:24:18 IST

_The Little Drummer Girl_, the latest adaptation of a John Le Carré spy novel, made as a multi-part series for television, brings together some top notch European acting talent and esteemed director Park Chan-Wook. The result is a compelling, edge-of-the-seat thriller that combines the
cerebral plotting of the book with the slick directorial approach we’ve come to expect from the South Korean director of the classic _Old Boy_. If you’re partial to spy thrillers, this new release (the first two parts of which just screened at London Film Festival) will surely have you reaching for the popcorn and settling in for a binge watch.
For all his insider savvy about the dark arts of espionage, however, spy-scribe-master John Le Carré has not always had the best of luck when it comes to screen adaptations of his work. _The Little Drummer Girl_was first made into a film back in 1984, starring Diane Keaton, Yorgo Voyagis and Klaus Kinski, and helmed by George Roy Hill, director of such classics as _Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid_ (1968) and _The Sting_ (1973). Despite the eminent, multi-Oscar winning pedigree of the players, it’s safe to say that on that occasion _The Little Drummer Girl_ didn’t quite hit the beat (see for yourselves, it’s on YouTube in its entirety).

Perhaps this is why Le Carré (or David Cornwell, to use his real name) has, in recent years, learnt to be rather more circumspect about the producers he gives the film rights to his books to. After Le Carré’s commercial cache was reinvigorated by the critical and commercial success of 2011’s _Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy_, made for the big screen by Studio Canal and Working Title Films (among other partners), Le Carré has mostly decided to work with the producers he knows best — his sons, Simon and Stephen Cornwell, through their company, The Ink Factory.
Keeping it in the family has worked a treat for the Cornwells, with 2014’s taut Film4 funded version of _A Most Wanted Man_ and 2016’s BBC TV series _The Night Manager_ both squarely hitting the bulls eye. If they carry on like this, they’ll soon be giving Barbara Broccoli — official keeper of James Bond’s seemingly Eternal Flame — a run for her money.
This latest offering, a series funded by the BBC and the American channel AMC, has at its centre the character of Charlie, a young British theatre actress prone to spinning webs of fantasies and lies, and as such, a ripe target for an intelligence agency in need of a pretty young thing who can improvise as if her life depends on it, which it soon will if they have their way.

Played by the excellent Florence Pugh (_Lady Macbeth_, _The Falling_), Charlie finds herself being recruited by Israeli spies in order to infiltrate a Palestinian bomb-making terrorist cell (Continuing the family connection, Le Carré has said that he partly based the character of Charlie on his own half sister, Charlotte Cornwell, who in the early 1980s was herself an actress with radical politics).

Alexander Skarsgard heads the Israeli espionage team, making a far more convincing puller of the strings than Klaus Kinski ever did*, leading a notably good looking cast of honey-trappers (male and female), surveillance experts and other assorted spy staples. The action is sleek, the locations are varied and exotic, and the performances are all strong.
But for all of this, and admittedly based solely on having seen just the first two episodes of this series, I’d also sound a note of caution to the Cornwell clan. For all the polished surfaces and glossy locations of this production, there’s a feeling I couldn’t quite shake while watching the non-stop action that this winning formula they have stuck upon could, if they are not careful, soon start to feel like just that: a bit of a formula. All the beats in the right places, the turning points as sharp as nails, everyone so damn glossy, good looking and well groomed...

Call me old fashioned, but personally I have always loved the way in which Le Carré’s novels never shy away from the grimier, grittier aspects of the spy’s morally dubious profession, and the best film versions of his work retain much of that feeling of the proceedings all being rather sordid and mired in a dirty game of power, paranoia and betrayal. Think Richard Burton in _The Spy Who Came in From The Cold_, or Alex Guinness in _Smiley’s People_: distinctly unglamorous, decidedly dark-hearted. Even 007 has, in recent years, got harder round the edges and more sullied in the soul, so I hope Le Carré’s nuanced work doesn’t fall into being made too popcorn friendly, both in the rest of this series and in the burgeoning Cornwell Family franchise in the years ahead.

Updated Date: Oct 22, 2018 15:24 PM
https://www.firstpost.com/entertain...elling-edge-of-the-seat-thriller-5422881.html
*Kinksi played Kurtz, not Becker. And he was delightfully scene-chewy, the most interesting thing about an otherwise just-there movie.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> Hot date indeed, but IMO Alex could do better. I have nothing against AC, though.  No, I didn't took his IG word for word, of course. I guess he was someone anyway. I was surprised that the only photos taken of Alex in London were LFF pics and none of his friends were visible at the event.
> 
> Starr: You are a lucky lady. You got to see THP AND met the guy. I'm not sure if THP would hit the multiplexes or just the limited art cinema circuit. So I don't get my hopes up.
> He definitely looks well (apart of his interesting sweater choices). Maybe it's the hair or his cheecks are a bit fuller or he's just more relaxed. I'm sure that having films out  that are well received by critics and audience is good for your mood and consequently for your looks, too.
> He seems adore Florence as a person and actress, too.  She mentioned in the interview  I saw that she came up with suggestions how Charlie should look like when she goes undercover and other things, and her ideas were accepted. She's definitely not the type who just does what she's told. She seems to be mature beyond her years which is great for the movie because despite of the big age gap between Alex and her, they are still a convincing couple which doesn't always happen in movies in similar situations. IMO their age difference is more visible off-screen.


I had mentioned that THP would be a limited release. This is indicated in the link I provided from Box Office Mojo. The releases in bold print are the “wide” releases and the releases in non-bold print are the limited releases. So THP is a limited release and will hit the art house circuit, not the multiplexes.

Florence does seem very mature. I agree, they look convincing as a couple. Alex seems to manage to get good chemistry with almost all his female costars.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I sort of admire fans who can do sneaky/creepy fan pics and not really be noticed. The celebs are usually aware though, and I've seen many of them mention they'd rather you ask than trying to sneak pics like that. But I would be too nervous to ask a celeb.
> 
> 
> 
> IMDB isn't always reliable, and the distributor hasn't made an official announcement. But this is also the time frame mentioned at the time the deal was announced at TIFF, so I'm go to presume that's it's accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Dada was there, one of the fans mentioned on IG about seeing him at LDG, but she didn't get a pic. And he posted pics from London.
> 
> I am also presuming that THP is going to be more art-house, which means probably waiting for it to be released on DVD before I can see it.
> 
> Florence does seem mature beyond her years, but also very much her age. The age gap is in the book, though both Charlie and Becker are slightly older in the book: mid 20's and mid 40's.


It’s true that IMDB is not very reliable. The link I provided is from Box Office Mojo and they tend to be pretty reliable with film release dates.

Yes, that’s a good point about Florence and Alex in that their characters in the book are also different ages.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> It’s true that IMDB is not very reliable. The link I provided is from Box Office Mojo and they tend to be pretty reliable with film release dates.
> 
> Yes, that’s a good point about Florence and Alex in that their characters in the book are also different ages.



Ah, not enough coffee (checks time) too late for today!

The age difference is more off-putting now, I think, than when the book/movie were released. One of the reviewers who was at the TCA promo in July was annoyed by Alex and Florence's age difference and wondered on Twitter if it was that way in the book.


----------



## Santress

Shared on twitter today (October 22, 2018):

Not that I'm going to be watching just because Alexander Skarsgard in it but yeah that's why


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I sort of admire fans who can do sneaky/creepy fan pics and not really be noticed. The celebs are usually aware though, and I've seen many of them mention they'd rather you ask than trying to sneak pics like that. But I would be too nervous to ask a celeb.
> 
> 
> 
> IMDB isn't always reliable, and the distributor hasn't made an official announcement. But this is also the time frame mentioned at the time the deal was announced at TIFF, so I'm go to presume that's it's accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Dada was there, one of the fans mentioned on IG about seeing him at LDG, but she didn't get a pic. And he posted pics from London.
> 
> I am also presuming that THP is going to be more art-house, which means probably waiting for it to be released on DVD before I can see it.
> 
> Florence does seem mature beyond her years, but also very much her age. The age gap is in the book, though both Charlie and Becker are slightly older in the book: mid 20's and mid 40's.


It always felt uncomfortable to go up to a celeb and ask for something when it's not a promotional event or something like that which are ok in my book.  I met  celebs at events but never invaded of anyone's privacy. So I'm no danger to rexdanger. 
I don't follow him or his friends on IG, so I haven't seen Dada's post but I'm not surprised at all. Those two seem to be conjoined twins or something equally close. Was it another friend who was sitting with Alex at the HB Dinner? Not that bald gentlemen but the one on the other side.
Thanks for the info on the book. In the interview Alex said that his character had just left the Mosad and wanted to start a new life and study architecture. Now it's understandable that he and Charlie ended up younger in the series. Although, I still think that this age difference is a middle aged writer's dream scenario and Alex's good looks helped a lot to make it credible.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> It always felt uncomfortable to go up to a celeb and ask for something when it's not a promotional event or something like that which are ok in my book.  I met  celebs at events but never invaded of anyone's privacy. So I'm no danger to rexdanger.
> I don't follow him or his friends on IG, so I haven't seen Dada's post but I'm not surprised at all. Those two seem to be conjoined twins or something equally close. *Was it another friend who was sitting with Alex at the HB Dinner*? Not that bald gentlemen but the one on the other side.
> Thanks for the info on *the book.* In the interview Alex said that his character had just left the Mosad and wanted to start a new life and study architecture. Now it's understandable that he and Charlie ended up younger in the series. Although, I still think that this age difference is a middle aged writer's dream scenario and Alex's good looks helped a lot to make it credible.



That I have no idea, the only pic of the man to Alex's right I've seen is that video, and I can't tell from that if it's anyone from the Swedish Posse that I recognize. 

TLDG book: I had to re-request a copy because I realized a year after having reading there's probably stuff I'm forgetting/remembering wrong.
BTW, the US tv tie-in edition is released on November 13 (my library has already ordered copies and they're all requested):
https://www.amazon.com/Little-Drumm...&qid=1540238884&sr=1-1&keywords=9780143134206

Anyhoo, back to the book: I think Charlie's age is given in the book, but Becker's isn't, and you have to piece together what he gives of his backstory to Charlie (provided what he tells her is true) to get an estimate. In the book he's divorced, and has left Mossad and seems to have been at loose ends, really.
In the movie, they age up Charlie, which doesn't really work plot-wise, but does make less of an age difference and at least on that point you're not going 'what's with the age difference?' In the book you could have aged Becker down a few years, his world-weariness would have been just as credible in someone in the late 30's, or even mid 30's, considering his job. 
And yes, it's definitely a 'middle-aged writer's dream scenario'.  Such a cliché at this point.


----------



## jooa

DeMonica said:


> I don't follow him or his friends on IG, so I haven't seen Dada's post but I'm not surprised at all. Those two seem to be conjoined twins or something equally close. Was it another friend who was sitting with Alex at the HB Dinner? Not that bald gentlemen but the one on the other side.


I think Alex was sitting next to his friend Jonas Wittenmark, the one with the sparkly red jacket on one of his instagram posts.


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, not enough coffee (checks time) too late for today!
> 
> The age difference is more off-putting now, I think, than when the book/movie were released. One of the reviewers who was at the TCA promo in July was annoyed by Alex and Florence's age difference and wondered on Twitter if it was that way in the book.



See, that was a dumb statement for that "reporter" to make because it showed that they knew nothing about the story in which the age difference is bought up when Charlie is mad at Becker and lashes out at him.  I can't stand these fake "woke" people who jump to conclusions, do zero research and everything is black and white, end of story.  Having Charlie older would not work in the story for a variety of reasons/spoilers and making Becker a world weary vetern spy in his early 30's is ridiculous (these are just some of the reasons why the movie version failed so badly).  Or this person is one of those bitter women who get riled up when they read about DiCaprio and some young chick.  I just laugh and assume they can't attract anyone decent because who cares because I don't want him and everyone is of age.  I got my own life to live the way I want.  However, I do love how DiCaprio is unbothered and does what he want to do without being beholden to strangers' opinions.  Kind of like Alex.

Age differences either way don't bother me in tv and movies as long as they act the hell out of it and have hot chemistry and are not two ice cubes at the North Pole claiming to be having a torrid affair.  People complained about the Kidman being 10 years older.  Really??  I joke that people have no joy or lives, but you have to wonder sometimes.


----------



## Santress

Transcription and scans of Alex's New Interview with the *Radio Times*!

Scan from *alexiarosequartz*:

alexiarosequartz   It's always nice to read &see Alex's interview& photo..
So excited to watch The Little Drummer Girl on 28 October #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thelittledrummergirl #florencepugh #sweden #drama



Transcript by The ASkarsLibrary:

*Sensitive kind of spy
Alexander Skarsgård couldn’t be more different from the tough guy he plays...*

Like 2016's _The Night Manager_ – which gave Tom Hiddleston his, well, cheekiest role yet – John le Carré's _The Little Drummer Girl_ is a tightly plotted, globe-trotting affair of spies, terrorists and radical politics.

     Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, 42 – who was in _True Blood _and scooped multiple awards for his portrayal of Perry, Nicole Kidman’s abusive husband, in _Big Little Lies_ — plays Gadi Becker, a Mossad agent preparing to infiltrate a terrorist cell.  He entices Charlie (Florence Pugh’s character), his feisty British girlfriend, into plotting a perilous honey trap.

*Radio Times:  Becker seems to be a character of few words?

Alexander Skarsgård:*  We wanted him to be very enigmatic in the beginning, so he is introduced to the viewers and Charlie simultaneously on a beautiful Greek island. So he doesn’t have too much back story – as she gets more intrigued, hopefully, the audience will as well.

*RT:  Did you screen-test for chemistry with Florence Pugh? 

Alex: * It was sheer luck because I didn’t meet Flo until a week before we started shooting. But I’d seen her in _Lady Macbeth_ and thought she was sensational. We hit it off, and now we’re very, very close. Hopefully that comes across.

*RT:  What was the appeal of this project:  the BBC, le Carré, director Park Chan-wook..

Alex:*  All of those! I was dying to work with Park - I loved the _Oldboy_ trilogy and _The Handmaiden_. I was shooting _Big Little Lies_ when I read the script and Nicole [Kidman, who starred in Park’s film _Stoker_] said, “Don’t even think about it  – you have to do this. He’s amazing, amazing, amazing…” And the fact that it was a John le Carré story, and a character like Becker…I couldn’t have been more excited.

*RT:  What does playing a monstrous character like Perry do to you?

Alex:*  I have to leave it on set. It would be very difficult to function otherwise. I did _Who’s Afraid of Virginia Wolf?_ on stage in Sweden 15 years ago. It’s a very dark play and it was one of the first things I did as an actor, and I was having a hard time – it was 140 performances over five months. You can’t go home 140 times from the theatre feeling that depressed and having that weight on you. So that’s where I learnt to leave the character behind. It was important for me to be able to have a normal life and go out and have fun.
    It was the same on _Big Little Lies_. We shot in LA and I stayed with friends. That helped a lot. They have kids, and it’s a loving, warm, family atmosphere. It was nice that I didn’t come home to an empty hotel room.

*RT:  It was a show full of great female actors [Kidman, Reese Witherspoon, Shailene Woodley, Laura Dern]. Was there a different energy than on a set dominated by men?

Alex:*  Not only are they extraordinarily talented women, they’re so supportive of each other. I’ve been on sets with men where it gets very competitive, especially alpha dudes who want to make sure they’re the silverback gorilla in the room. That can hurt the creative process, because egos and insecurities come in. So it was wonderful to be in a situation where people cared about the project more than their character.

*RT:  You studied English at Leeds, so the UK must feel very familiar. Or does that feel like a lifetime ago?

Alex:* It does and it doesn’t. It was an interesting time in my life. I didn’t know what I wanted to do and it was actually while at Leeds Metropolitan University that I decided to apply to theatre school. It was in the library that I picked out a book on monologues – it definitely wasn’t Shakespeare! – and my buddy filmed me on a VHS camera, and I sent it to Marymount Theatre School in New York. I got in, and two months later I moved to New York.

*RT:  Now you’re back, how many times have you been asked about Tom Hiddleston’s bum?

Alex:*  Quite a few! And I’ve never seen it. I’d love to, though…I definitely can’t live up to Tom’s gorgeous bum!

Article:  *Sam Peters* for the *Radio Times*


----------



## Santress

Another new interview:







*Exclusive: Alexander Skarsgård and Florence Pugh on The Little Drummer Girl – and comparisons to The Night Manager
“Very different tone, very different era, very different story.*

BY MORGAN JEFFERY AND JAMES MOTTRAM
23 OCTOBER 2018
Following Bodyguard and The Cry, BBC One's Sunday night drama slot will be filled by the ambitious new thriller The Little Drummer Girl.

Based on the 1983 novel by John le Carré, the six-part mini-series has been helmed by Oldboy's Park Chan-wook, with Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Shannon leading the cast.

It was an opportunity to work with Park that first sparked Skarsgård's interest in the project. "I'd spoken to him a couple of times over the years, and he's an extraordinarily fascinating man," the Big Little Lies actor tells Digital Spy.

"I'd seen the Oldboy trilogy and [Park's 2016 film] The Handmaiden, and was just dying to work with him. When they reached out with a John le Carré project, it was a done deal. So even before I was reading it, I was very excited about it.

"And then I got the scripts, and just ploughed through them in one night. It was just fantastic."

Skarsgård plays Becker, an enigmatic stranger whose encounter with fiery actress Charlie – played by Pugh – entangles her in a complex plot devised by the spy mastermind Kurtz (Shannon).

"I love Le Carré's writing," enthuses Lady Macbeth's Pugh. "He expects you to stay awake, and to keep up with the storyline – that's what I loved in both The Night Manager and this, and all of the films that have been made [of his novels].






"They really honour that. They are not spoon-feeding you, and they expect you to be present, and to be following the storyline. I think that's really great, to not dumb down for the audience in that way."

Skarsgård goes one further, suggesting that he thinks the complexity of Le Carré's works is such that a two-hour movie will often struggle to do them justice. "A novel like The Little Drummer Girl lends itself to a limited series, more so than a movie," he says.

"That's why I think the old one from the mid-'80s [a 1984 film version of The Little Drummer Girl starred Diane Keaton as Charlie, Yorgo Voyagis as Joseph, and Klaus Kinski as Kurtz] is not as rich as it could have been.

"It's an amazing story with so many characters, and it's important to spend time with all these characters and get to know them – on both sides of the conflict. And it's very difficult to cram that into two hours."

This new television adaptation comes from The Night Manager producers The Ink Factory – co-founded by Le Carré's sons Stephen and Simon Cornwell – and while both Skarsgård and Pugh acknowledge that comparisons to the Tom Hiddleston-fronted hit, also based on a Le Carré book, are unavoidable, they insist that the two stories are very distinct.

"It's inevitable that people are going to compare the two," says Pugh. "They're not the same, obviously. I think what is going to be the main thing that sets them apart is that Director Park directed all six episodes. I think it'll look completely unique."

"Very different tone, very different era, very different story," agrees Skarsgård. The similarities [to The Night Manager] are in the factory behind it, and obviously it's a John le Carré story. But I never thought about it, in developing and working on the character, or while we were shooting it or anything.

"Park Chan-Wook has a very unique style and a unique way of telling a story. So I think it'll set it apart from not only that, but from any other John le Carré work."

Less glamorous and, if anything, even more morally murky than its predecessor, The Little Drummer Girl is more of a character study. As Pugh's character is drawn into the world of espionage, "we see her crumble", the actress says. "She is this amateur that deals and feels the way that any normal person would do. And we see what this world is doing to her."

Skarsgård's intelligence agent Becker, meanwhile, grows "more and more conflicted" as his relationship with Charlie grows more complicated. "He's growing attached to her, and he cares about her, and she's not disposable. There comes a moment where he has to decide... where is his loyalty? Is it with her, or with the cause?"

The Little Drummer Girl begins on Sunday (October 28) at 9pm on BBC One.

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/news/a869079/little-drummer-girl-bbc-tv-cast-interview/

via


----------



## StarrLady

I think TLDG will air on Canal+ in France starting on October 29.


----------



## StarrLady

TLDG will air in Australia starting on November 14 on BBCFirst.


----------



## DeMonica

jooa said:


> I think Alex was sitting next to his friend Jonas Wittenmark, the one with the sparkly red jacket on one of his instagram posts.


Thanks Jooa! It would make sense to take a friend who is in advertising to an event like that.
Buckeye: Thanks for the info on the characters age. So far it seems that the chemistry is ok between them - as he said they to very, very close.  To be honest seeing Flo in character and her interviews I'd think she's much older.
I might be a bit dense, but: Could anyone enlighten me why Alex is asked about Hiddlestone's bottom?  I know that he was in The Night Manager and that's a LeCarre book, but if it comes to butts, Alex has one, too, and it's a very sexy one.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Thanks Jooa! It would make sense to take a friend who is in advertising to an event like that.
> Buckeye: Thanks for the info on the characters age. So far it seems that the chemistry is ok between them - as he said they to very, very close.  To be honest seeing Flo in character and her interviews I'd think she's much older.
> *I might be a bit dense, but: Could anyone enlighten me why Alex is asked about Hiddlestone's bottom?  I know that he was in The Night Manager and that's a LeCarre book*, but if it comes to butts, Alex has one, too, and it's a very sexy one.



Because Hiddleston showed his butt in TNM. Apparently this is very interesting to the British press, never mind that Hiddleston has shown his butt on screen before.

ETA:
It was a moment that set pulses racing in living rooms across the country.
But there will no repeat of Tom Hiddleston’s bottom-baring scene in the BBC’s new John Le Carré adaptation, in order to spare the blushes of American audiences.
Florence Pugh, star of The Little Drummer Girl, has revealed the show - which starts on Sunday night - has a no nudity rule.
“America is quite scared of bums,” she said. “And nipples. We had to make sure there were no bums and nipples out. I don’t know why. Such strange people.”
It comes after the last Le Carré adaptation, the hugely successful Night Manager, featured a brief glimpse of actor Tom Hiddleston's bare behind.
The BBC is increasingly mindful of global audiences, as it now sells programmes to more than 200 countries around the world. Top Gear alone makes the corporation more than £50m a year.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...arre-adaptation-will-not-have-tom-hiddleston/

The thing is, AMC is cable television, I'm pretty sure AMC has shown butts before, and probably doesn't have a problem doing so again. So not sure the 'no nudity' rule is entirely based on US prudishness.

ETA 2 Apparently it is AMC's prudishness:
http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/n...censored-in-the-usa-so-heres-what-you-missed/

So AMC's ok with all the violence in The Walking Dead, but actual human butts are not ok. Dear lord.


----------



## DeMonica

I knew about Hiddleston's naked but, although; I haven't seen TNM. I'm surprised that it's such a big deal, because I have seen nudity on freeview channels in the UK. Maybe not on BBC, but I might have even seen some nudity there. I've read  a similar article https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...ity-sex-scenes-us-john-le-carre-a8597321.html  I don't support unnecessary nudity but I don't like excessive prudishness, either. 
 I'd understand  the public uproar about the lack of Skarsbutt, because that's a gorgeous butt and it hasn't graced our screens since BLL, so it's been already too long. Still, IMO TH's (not that hot) bottom is TH's business, not Alex's. Rant over.


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex out and about in NYC (October 23, 2018):











Alexander Skarsgard strolls down the street as he enjoys the sunny weather on Tuesday afternoon (October 23) in New York City.

The 42-year-old Emmy-winning actor looked super suave in sunglasses, a black bomber jacket, and gray trousers as he spent his afternoon running errands around town.

Source:  *Just Jared
*
http://www.justjared.com/2018/10/23/alexander-skarsgard-steps-out-to-run-errands-around-nyc/


----------



## Santress

New interviews with *TV & Satellite Week* and *TV Times* which have very similar questions/answers.


*TV & Satellite Week* (October 27, 2018):





*TVTimes* (October 27, 2018):







Both scans from *feo-oliau* tumblr


----------



## Blue Irina

Hi! I'm excited for TLDG. I want more awards Alex! Lol!

However, I'm anxious waiting for new projects.


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^ I second that. I wish I could watch TLDG  on BBC IPlayer but, sadly, it's unavailable outside the UK: I guess, it's no pay no play without a TV licence.


----------



## Santress

A few new *LDG *promotional stills shared this morning by *BigIssue.com*:





Source:  https://www.bigissue.com/culture/fi...he-perfect-high-gloss-sunday-night-spy-drama/

Another brief interview with *The Times of Israel*:

Swedish-born actor Skarsgård also reveals the work he undertook to understand his Mossad agent character Becker – and did so with a little help from his Israeli friends on set, including co-star Michael Moshonov, who plays Litvak.

The 42-year-old star, known for his roles in True Blood, The Legend
of Tarzan and Big Little Lies, says with a wry smile: “I’m a Swede who’s
never been to Israel, in a drama directed by a Korean, with Michael Shannon who’s American – so to have guys from Israel was really important, especially in speaking to them about their upbringing.”

Skarsgård was, however, already well-prepped in understanding Becker’s back story as a soldier in the Six-Day War before joining Mossad: he himself served in the Swedish military aged 19.

Recalling his 18-month stint, he tells me: “I learnt a lot about discipline and collaboration. We were a small unit, so we had almost complete autonomy to protect against sabotage and terrorism on an island outside Stockholm. I hated it at times, but it’s something I did voluntarily. I needed the physical and mental challenge.”

Source:  https://jewishnews.timesofisrael.co...ping-mossad-thriller-based-on-le-carre-novel/

Another fan photo *TIFF 2018*:

moviejunkey  With Alexander He came across the street to see us! He was good-looking and friendly! Now we can watch “Hold the Dark” on Netflix Thank you so much, Alex


----------



## Santress

Another brief interview & promo still from *Harper's Bazaar UK*:

*Alexander Skarsgard on The Little Drummer Girl scene that was almost banned by Greece*
The actor stars as mysterious spy Becker in the John Le Carré thriller

By Naomi Gordon







Alexander Skarsgard has revealed that a striking scene at the Acropolis in his new thriller The Little Drummer Girl almost didn't happen until "months of negotiations" overturned a filming ban imposed by the country.

Greece's Central Archaeological Council has initially prohibited filming at the ancient ruins, until it eventually went to the top and Greece's prime minister Alexis Tsipras gave the cast and crew the green light.

The 42-year-old actor revealed that it took months of negotiations, and that on the night they filmed the scene, government officials were on set to oversee that the landmark "was portrayed in a respectful way".

"That was months and months of negotiations," the Big Little Lies star told Harper's Bazaar UK.

"They hadn't opened up for a film crew for 70 or 80 years and to be able to shoot up there, just us in an entire night was absolutely extraordinary, and something I'll never forget.

"It was a lot of negotiation - even that night they had people from the government that oversaw it and that we had to negotiate to get certain shot, and [to make sure] that we got what we needed and portrayed in a respectful way.

"And that was their main concern and why I think it's an extraordinary scene, and I hope they're pleased with it."

Skarsgard plays mysterious Israel intelligence officer Becker who seduces Florence Pugh's left-wing actress Charlie, and drags her into his dangerous world of espionage. The John Le Carré adaptation also stars Michael Shannon as clandestine spy ringleader Kurtz.

Le Carré recently described the six-part series as a "slow, evolving and thoughtful story", with Skarsgard adding that it's a "beautiful combination" of action and intrigue, with a strong focus on the central characters and their complex journeys.

"It's very vibrant and visceral and there's some very intense moments and action packed moments, but at the core of it there's a lot of depth and we spend a lot of time with these characters and understand what they’re going through and their struggles," he said.

"So it's not about action scene after action scene - it's a bit more cerebral than that and it's about their personal journeys."

The Little Drummer Girl begins on Sunday, October 28 at 9pm on BBC One. 

Source:  https://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/cu...e-drummer-girl-scene-banned-diplomatic-upset/

via


----------



## DeMonica

I know he's surrounded by professional and money (FU or any really is good to have, especially if someone just buys a flat when hangover and checks out brownstones in Brooklyn, but ... *Godzilla vs. Kong*? Really? Wasn't Tarzan enough? If he wanted to do a blockbuster now he should pick up a better one after being in so many popular AND critically acclaimed projects. I hope it's just a joke.


----------



## Santress

Not what I was expecting but it's been confirmed by Variety and Deadline Hollywood so it must be real. 

*variety*  Alexander Skarsgard is joining Millie Bobby Brown and Brian Tyree Henry in #GodzillaVsKong. Get the full scoop at the link in bio. (: @iheartmaarten)



*Alexander Skarsgard Joins ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’*

Alexander Skarsgard is in negotiations to join Millie Bobby Brown and Brian Tyree Henry in Legendary’s “Godzilla vs. Kong,” sources tell Variety.

Adam Wingard is directing the film, which also stars “Deadpool 2” actor Julian Dennison.

Plot details are vague, but the actioner will feature the two titular classic monsters squaring off in some form. Skarsgard is expected to play the leader of a military unit.

This marks the fourth movie in the cinematic universe featuring the two famous creatures. The first installment of Legendary’s MonsterVerse was 2014’s “Godzilla,” followed by 2017’s “Kong: Skull Island,” which grossed more than $566 million worldwide. A sequel to “Godzilla,” titled “Godzilla: King of the Monsters,” with Kyle Chandler, Vera Farmiga, and Brown, is now in production.

“Godzilla vs. Kong” hits theaters on May 22, 2020.

The former “True Blood” star has had a busy year in both film and TV. On the movie side, he was most recently seen in Netflix’s “Hold the Dark” and “The Hummingbird Project.” He is also set to co-star with Charlize Theron and Seth Rogen in the comedy “Flarsky,” as well as “The Kill Team.”

On the TV side, he has the AMC limited series “The Little Drummer Girl.” The actor nabbed an Emmy and Golden Globe this year for his role on HBO’s “Big Little Lies.”

He is repped by CAA.

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/alexander-skarsgard-godzilla-vs-kong-1202994303/

*Alexander Skarsgård To Star In ‘Godzilla Vs. Kong’*

EXCLUSIVE: Emmy-winning Big Little Lies star Alexander Skarsgård has been set by Legendary and Warner Bros to star in Godzilla vs Kong. He joins  Julian Dennison, Brian Tyree Henry and Demian Bichir.

Directed by Adam Wingard, pic marks the fourth installment of the Legendary and Warner Bros. cinematic universe and is set to be released on May 22, 2020.

Legendary and Warner Bros have wrapped Godzilla: King Of The Monsters, which stars Millie Bobby Brown. That pic will be released May 31, 2019.

Skarsgård is repped by CAA and Hansen Jacobson.

https://deadline.com/2018/10/alexander-skarsgard-to-star-in-godzilla-vs-kong-1202489612/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the new stuff ladies.

Godzilla vs. Kong?
Not what I was expecting. I'm going to hope he's not just doing for it a paycheck, since he doesn't really need it AFAIK. Maybe he really just wants to work with Demian Bechir? (shrug).
I will of course watch it. I didn't mind the Kong movie, the Godzilla movie, eh.


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> *Not what I was expecting but it's been confirmed by Variety and Deadline Hollywood so it must be real.*
> 
> *variety*  Alexander Skarsgard is joining Millie Bobby Brown and Brian Tyree Henry in #GodzillaVsKong. Get the full scoop at the link in bio. (: @iheartmaarten)
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard Joins ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is in negotiations to join Millie Bobby Brown and Brian Tyree Henry in Legendary’s “Godzilla vs. Kong,” sources tell Variety.
> 
> Adam Wingard is directing the film, which also stars “Deadpool 2” actor Julian Dennison.
> 
> Plot details are vague, but the actioner will feature the two titular classic monsters squaring off in some form. Skarsgard is expected to play the leader of a military unit.
> 
> This marks the fourth movie in the cinematic universe featuring the two famous creatures. The first installment of Legendary’s MonsterVerse was 2014’s “Godzilla,” followed by 2017’s “Kong: Skull Island,” which grossed more than $566 million worldwide. A sequel to “Godzilla,” titled “Godzilla: King of the Monsters,” with Kyle Chandler, Vera Farmiga, and Brown, is now in production.
> 
> “Godzilla vs. Kong” hits theaters on May 22, 2020.
> 
> The former “True Blood” star has had a busy year in both film and TV. On the movie side, he was most recently seen in Netflix’s “Hold the Dark” and “The Hummingbird Project.” He is also set to co-star with Charlize Theron and Seth Rogen in the comedy “Flarsky,” as well as “The Kill Team.”
> 
> On the TV side, he has the AMC limited series “The Little Drummer Girl.” The actor nabbed an Emmy and Golden Globe this year for his role on HBO’s “Big Little Lies.”
> 
> He is repped by CAA.
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/alexander-skarsgard-godzilla-vs-kong-1202994303/
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård To Star In ‘Godzilla Vs. Kong’*
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Emmy-winning Big Little Lies star Alexander Skarsgård has been set by Legendary and Warner Bros to star in Godzilla vs Kong. He joins  Julian Dennison, Brian Tyree Henry and Demian Bichir.
> 
> Directed by Adam Wingard, pic marks the fourth installment of the Legendary and Warner Bros. cinematic universe and is set to be released on May 22, 2020.
> 
> Legendary and Warner Bros have wrapped Godzilla: King Of The Monsters, which stars Millie Bobby Brown. That pic will be released May 31, 2019.
> 
> Skarsgård is repped by CAA and Hansen Jacobson.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/10/alexander-skarsgard-to-star-in-godzilla-vs-kong-1202489612/



It's obviously not a joke then. He might have expensive hobbies or just aching to be a leading man on the big screen, too. He said he wanted to do comedy. Since: this movie premise sounds downright ridiculous, he probably gets what he wished for. It's unlikely that I'll see that one, unless he offers a personal massage with the ticket but I guess I'm not the target audience anyway. IMO the announcement of this  could have waited till the finish of TLDG  promo. Sad.


----------



## Kitkath70

Not a fan of the Kong movies.  It could be that he’s doing this movie in order to do something else with the studio.  I remember Sandra Bullock having to do Speed 2 so she could also film Hope Floats.  I wouldn’t be surprised if he’s actually under contract with Warner Brothers for a certain number of films.  Tarzan didn’t flop.  It was in the top 10 grossing films of 2016. I would expect there is still some interest in finding him the perfect tent pole movie to make him a “star”. I personally think he needs to stick to dramas.  The Aftermath looks like it’s going to be very good.


----------



## DeMonica

Tarzan wasn't a complete flop. However, it had a huge production and an equally grand promo budget, therefore: they didn't earn that much on it. It's also underlined by the fact that there's not even a hint of those potential sequels Alex mentioned in an interview during the Tarzan promo. He committed to do two sequels, IIRC. It's pretty much like Frankenstein to Aaron Eckhart, although, Aaron hasn't recovered so well from it. Both Aaron and Alex are represented by Tracy BTW.
You are likely right about the Warner deal, though, and hopefully it's just a prelude for better things.  Albeit, Sandra wasn't such an established actress at that time as Alex is now. Yet, Keanu mentioned in an article that he had been blacklisted by the studio for 12 years for not doing Speed 2. Keanu made a right decision , though, and he had much more under his belt anyway to come out of it relatively unscathed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kitkath70 said:


> *Not a fan of the Kong movies.* *It could be that he’s doing this movie in order to do something else with the studio.*  I remember Sandra Bullock having to do Speed 2 so she could also film Hope Floats.  I wouldn’t be surprised if he’s actually under contract with Warner Brothers for a certain number of films.  Tarzan didn’t flop.  It was in the top 10 grossing films of 2016. I would expect there is still some interest in finding him the perfect tent pole movie to make him a “star”. I personally think he needs to stick to dramas.  The Aftermath looks like it’s going to be very good.



I enjoyed Kong: Skull Island more than I was expecting, even with the positive reviews. I'm not entirely immune to being entertained  by stupid movies. Sadly, we will probably not get Tom Hiddleston back from KSI. So no comparing of the Hiddleston/Skarsgard butts. 
The WB contract bit may be true. Though it's also possible that he just wanted to do something different than he's done for many years. We're used to him doing drama/indies, and I remember when he signed up for Battleship 8 years ago there was much puzzlement. Will probably be even more now because he really doesn't need the money, and now has the reputation of being an excellent actor.

ETA: Variety has the new AMC tv spot for LDG (can't embed the video)
https://variety.com/2018/tv/news/fl...rsgard-in-the-little-drummer-girl-1202994385/


----------



## Santress

^Thanks, Buckeye.

More promo stills from the *LDG*:











Source:  https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7584786/le-carre-drama-little-drummer-girl-night-manager/

via



Behind-the-scenes video shared by *AMC* today (October 25, 2018):


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Tarzan wasn't a complete flop. However, it had a huge production and an equally grand promo budget, therefore: they didn't earn that much on it. It's also underlined by the fact that there's not even a hint of those potential sequels Alex mentioned in an interview during the Tarzan promo. He committed to do two sequels, IIRC. I*t's pretty much like Frankenstein to Aaron Eckhart, although, Aaron hasn't recovered so well from it. Both Aaron and Alex are represented by Tracy BTW.*
> You are likely right about the Warner deal, though, and hopefully it's just a prelude for better things.  Albeit, Sandra wasn't such an established actress at that time as Alex is now. Yet, Keanu mentioned in an article that he had been blacklisted by the studio for 12 years for not doing Speed 2. Keanu made a right decision , though, and he had much more under his belt anyway to come out of it relatively unscathed.



I'll disagree with this comparison for two reasons:
One, Tarzan probably didn't flop, in the end, it may have even made money. Though, yes, not enough to justify a sequel. I Frankenstein was truly a flop, both critically and box office-wise.
Two, Eckhart hasn't recovered from it because post-Dark Knight he's done really badly in script choices, and continues to do so, 10 years later. So IF was unfortunately just another bad choice in a string of them. Whereas Alex has shown over the years that while his films may not make money, he usually gets good, or now even excellent, reviews. So while LOT didn't become a box office smash, he's built enough of a resume that LOT's not doing as well as hoped isn't going to tank his career. Nor are Mute's not-so-good reviews.

Now I'd love for someone to ask why exactly he chose this role, which isn't his normal type of role. But it's not as if he's really going to say 'I have to fulfill my WB contract' or 'I really wanted to pay off both my mortgages as soon as possible'.
Was this the next role I expected to hear about for him? Hell no. I still want more comedy, and a really good ensemble role like Spotlight, we know that he can do those. So I'm still hoping on those.
And, really, we don't have to like everything he does. I'm still surprised that I like as much of his work as I do because there aren't a lot of actors out there that I can say that about.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This isn't a Kong movie per se. These are sequels to the 2014 blockbuster _Godzilla_. Legendary Pictures are rebooting the entire Japanese movie franchise (with the help of the original Japanese studio).  G_odzilla (2014)_ was a blockbuster, Good actors, 75% rating on Rotten Tomatoes and raking in $524million worldwide.

The movie that precedes his is due in May 2019 and there is _a lot_ of anticipation in sci-fi circles for it. 

It's a paycheck for sure, but this movie will be a great popcorn, classic monster movie.


----------



## StarrLady

The Legend of Tarzan did fine. It ended up making $360 million worldwide. The confusion comes from the fact that people expected it to not do well. But it ended up doing much better than they expected with industry sites even admitting they had been initially wrong.

I am happy that Alex is doing another big studio movie. It will be fun to see him on the big screen at the multiplexes again. The movie industry has changed a lot. Nowadays, in order for a film to be in a lot of theatres, most films have to be about comic book heroes, or reboots or popcorn movies. Medium-budget movies don’t make it to the multiplexes as much as they used to. He’s doing a lot of prestige projects, it’s not like he isn’t doing a lot of high-quality stuff.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'll disagree with this comparison for two reasons:
> One, Tarzan probably didn't flop, in the end, it may have even made money. Though, yes, not enough to justify a sequel. I Frankenstein was truly a flop, both critically and box office-wise.
> Two, Eckhart hasn't recovered from it because post-Dark Knight he's done really badly in script choices, and continues to do so, 10 years later. So IF was unfortunately just another bad choice in a string of them. Whereas Alex has shown over the years that while his films may not make money, he usually gets good, or now even excellent, reviews. So while LOT didn't become a box office smash, he's built enough of a resume that LOT's not doing as well as hoped isn't going to tank his career. Nor are Mute's not-so-good reviews.
> 
> Now I'd love for someone to ask why exactly he chose this role, which isn't his normal type of role. But it's not as if he's really going to say 'I have to fulfill my WB contract' or 'I really wanted to pay off both my mortgages as soon as possible'.
> Was this the next role I expected to hear about for him? Hell no. I still want more comedy, and a really good ensemble role like Spotlight, we know that he can do those. So I'm still hoping on those.
> And, really, we don't have to like everything he does. I'm still surprised that I like as much of his work as I do because there aren't a lot of actors out there that I can say that about.



We can agree to disagree indeed.. 356M+ possible tv rights against a 180M budget+approx.50% promo: it would be excellent for many projects, but for production of this scale is week. It wasn't a critics darling, eitheir. To be honest, it was a weak movie, but you can blame it on the plot and the ridiculous CGI,  which points were where Frankenstein was lacking, too.

AE might have done some bad carrier choices particularly before DK, along some good ones after Dark Knight in the cinema. I can't call Sully or Bleed for This a bad choice - everybody expected nominations for him  and both were popular movies. Battle of LA and Has Fallens brought home the bacon, although with ensemble casts. Now considering Alex, the only movies of his which were somewhat succesful in the box office are Battleship - which was pretty awful and a complete flop because of the  orbital budget - and Tarzan - both with ensemble cast, too. Obviously, AE is 8 years older, therfore, he grew out of the eye-candy category more or less and has less opportunities, while Alex is not in danger in this respect if he sorts out his hairline problem and Alex definitely seems to make better friends in the business.

I don't doubt that the superbeast movie will make some money and get his name further out of the realm of cable television because he's not that well-known there. Hey, my bf likes the Predator movies, which are abysmal. I just don't expect this movie to turn out like Logan or even a Thor movie.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> We can agree to disagree indeed.. 356M+ possible tv rights against a 180M budget+approx.50% promo: it would be excellent for many projects, but for production of this scale is week. It wasn't a critics darling, eitheir. To be honest, it was a weak movie, but you can blame it on the plot and the ridiculous CGI,  which points were where Frankenstein was lacking, too.
> 
> AE might have done some bad carrier choices particularly before DK, along some good ones after Dark Knight in the cinema. I can't call Sully or Bleed for This a bad choice - everybody expected nominations for him  and both were popular movies. Battle of LA and Has Fallens brought home the bacon, although with ensemble casts. Now considering Alex, the only movies of his which were somewhat succesful in the box office are Battleship - which was pretty awful and a complete flop because of the  orbital budget - and Tarzan - both with ensemble cast, too. Obviously, AE is 8 years older, therfore, he grew out of the eye-candy category more or less and has less opportunities, while Alex is not in danger in this respect if he sorts out his hairline problem and Alex definitely seems to make better friends in the business.
> 
> I don't doubt that the superbeast movie will make some money and get his name further out of the realm of cable television because he's not that well-known there. Hey, my bf likes the Predator movies, which are abysmal. I just don't expect this movie to turn out like Logan or even a Thor movie.



I think we're definitely going to have to disagree on comparisons between Eckhart and Alex. I like Eckhart, but these are forced comparisons.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> This isn't a Kong movie per se. These are sequels to the 2014 blockbuster _Godzilla_. Legendary Pictures are rebooting the entire Japanese movie franchise (with the help of the original Japanese studio).  G_odzilla (2014)_ was a blockbuster, Good actors, 75% rating on Rotten Tomatoes and raking in $524million worldwide.
> 
> The movie that precedes his is due in May 2019 and there is _a lot_ of anticipation in sci-fi circles for it.
> 
> It's a paycheck for sure, but this movie will be a great popcorn, classic monster movie.



It's a paycheck, but I also don't think Alex is the lead in this movie anyway. 
And the movie preceding it has Kyle Chandler and Vera Farmiga in it as well as MBB, so yes, I will watch those two.

And apparently filming is to begin this month/beginning of November in Hawaii, Atlanta and Queensland. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla_vs._Kong#Production
http://godzilla.wikia.com/wiki/Godzilla_vs._Kong
https://www.godzilla-movies.com/news/godzilla-vs-kong-2020-begins-filming-hawaii-next-month


----------



## Santress

Promo videos shared by *BBC One* today (October 26, 2018):

bbcone  Five reasons to be excited about #TheLittleDrummerGirl:
1. From the producers of #TheNightManager
2. From visionary film director #ParkChanWook
3. From master spy-novelist #JohnleCarré
4. Starring #AlexanderSkarsgård, #MichaelShannon & @florencepugh
5. Starts Sunday at 9pm on #BBCOne



The wait is nearly over. TWO DAYS until your new Sunday night must-watch. 

#AlexanderSkarsgård, #MichaelShannon & @Florence_Pugh star in #TheLittleDrummerGirl. Starts Sunday at 9pm on @BBCOne.


----------



## wonderlick

That Eckhart comparision is beyond ridiculous.  From now until the Kong Godzilla movie, which, like the other movies will be an ensemble piece, comes out he has:

LDG --BBC/AMC thriller drama minieries

THP --indie dramedy

Big Little Lies--HBO drama series

Aftermath--drama/romance indie

Flarsky--comedy (which it turned out that he worked on for weeks despite some poster assuming he had a blink and miss it cameo--why would he do that???)

Kill Team -- war drama indie

Yeah, he is not diversifying his work.  His agent was completely wrong to set him up to in an already successful billion+ franchise with one of the most anticipated movies of 2020 that will print money with a bunch of critically acclaimed actors.  He really should skip going to Hawaii and Australia to do a Youtube show in New Orleans, not that I would mind a small part in it just because of the title if the show.  

If you want to make analogies regarding careers, please try to make them somewhat credible.  Are you going to use Taylor Kitsch next? And open an industry rag once in a while.  In fact, Michelle Williams, who is in the new Venom movie, spoke directly and honestly in Vanity Fair about actors balancing indie cred with needing franchises and the fight to get one. Very good read.


----------



## OHVamp

I'll go out on a limb and suggest he's doing the Gozilla/Kong movie for a starring role in a mainstream movie, which he'll consider fun to shoot plus get his face out there with a s-load of movie goers hopefully. I may not personally be thrilled about this kind of popcorn munching choice, but hey... so far he's chosen roles that lead him to another good role, which I believe was his plan all along. Not to be a flash in the pan actor. jmo

*now if his role is not one of the main staring ones, then my suggestion flies out the window.


----------



## Blue Irina

Me: Really, Alex? Godzilla vs. Kong?!

Also me:






#NOSHAME


----------



## StarrLady

Another trailer for TLDG. It shows some new scenes!


----------



## Julia_W

*Alexander Skarsgård Gives Blockbusters Another Shot with ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’*

https://filmschoolrejects.com/alexander-skarsgard-godzilla-vs-kong/amp/

Very nice article about Alex’s career and his casting in Godzilla vs. Kong,  Worth the read.


----------



## DeMonica

wonderlick said:


> That Eckhart comparision is beyond ridiculous.  From now until the Kong Godzilla movie, which, like the other movies will be an ensemble piece, comes out he has:
> 
> LDG --BBC/AMC thriller drama minieries
> 
> THP --indie dramedy
> 
> Big Little Lies--HBO drama series
> 
> Aftermath--drama/romance indie
> 
> Flarsky--comedy (which it turned out that he worked on for weeks despite some poster assuming he had a blink and miss it cameo--why would he do that???)
> 
> Kill Team -- war drama indie
> 
> Yeah, he is not diversifying his work.  His agent was completely wrong to set him up to in an already successful billion+ franchise with one of the most anticipated movies of 2020 that will print money with a bunch of critically acclaimed actors.  He really should skip going to Hawaii and Australia to do a Youtube show in New Orleans, not that I would mind a small part in it just because of the title if the show.
> 
> If you want to make analogies regarding careers, please try to make them somewhat credible.  Are you going to use Taylor Kitsch next? And open an industry rag once in a while.  In fact, Michelle Williams, who is in the new Venom movie, spoke directly and honestly in Vanity Fair about actors balancing indie cred with needing franchises and the fight to get one. Very good read.


Like it or not, he hasn't proven his box office draw in the *CINEMA* yet and Tarzan wasn't a right vehicle to get. It's sad that actually none of his cinema project has been real moneymakers YET. * TV*, esp. cable, is a completely different business because he's unduobtedly does well there, but doesn't give a broad recognition as cinema gives. Granted he has a very loyal following from his vampire (actually in many articles he's still referenced as Erik despite of winning GG) and probably gained more from BLL, but his success at cable television has not crossed over to mainstream cinema yet. He's definitely not a Hiddlestone (who is 5 years younger BTW), and not even there where AE was at Alex's age, which is past Thank You for Smoking, DK and Rabbit Hole, pre Frankenstein. I wish Alex good luck with this very silly sounding popcorn movie, but headlining in a proper superhero movie or just getting a meatier part in an ensemble cast, would have much better for his career IMO. As always.


----------



## audiogirl

Aftermath is his ensemble role.

And you assume that he is in a competition age-wise or box-office leading-man numbers. Except all he wants are interesting projects or challenging roles. And it's silly to worry about age. Men get more rugged as they age. It's women who get shoved aside due to age.

He may have taken this role because of his prior contract for three films, including Tarzan. Or he has to do this film because of some other role he wants. Or following his father's path, he"ll do a big commercial film once in a while to help pay the bills since Indies don't. Or he loves Kong and/or Godzilla movies.

If he worried about some invisible competion for biggest leading man,  he would have focused more on those kind of roles.

Btw he may not want to do another Tarzan.
 He had to exercise day and night for 6 months. And he had to eat a very limited diet and lead a monastic life.


----------



## StarrLady

Nowadays, almost nobody is considered a box office draw. It is the franchise that brings in the box office, not the actors. In fact, those actors who are in those big franchises like Marvel, often see all their movies fail outside their franchises. So, other than Leo Di Caprio, no one is really considered a box office star nowadays. Funny that Tom H would be brought up when he’s been laying low after his badly received relationship with Taylor S and his speech at the GGs. Alex, on the other hand, has been working nonstop.

Tarzan did fine. Industry trades even admitted they were wrong and that the movie ended up doing okay. Those are the facts. It’s probably why Tarzan is often mentioned alongside True Blood and Big Little Lies when Alex is mentioned in articles now. They also often mention his Emmy and Golden Globes award wins too.

Flarsky is expected to be a big hit and that’s why the studio moved it to June. The Kong/Godzilla franchise has been doing very well. Tarzan did fine. And of course, True Blood and Big Little Lies were huge hits. So Alex’s career is actually going quite well. I don’t understand the comparison to AE whose name is not as well known so weird comparison. Alex is doing great also because he has major acting awards in addition to his leading man looks, when most actors he can reasonably be compared to nowadays, have the looks but not the acting recognition. So, he’s actually in an enviable position.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> *Aftermath is his ensemble role.*
> And you assume that he is in a competition age-wise or box-office leading-man numbers. Except all he wants are interesting projects or challenging roles. And it's silly to worry about age. Men get more rugged as they age. It's women who get shoved aside due to age.
> He may have taken this role because of his prior contract for three films, including Tarzan. Or he has to do this film because of some other role he wants. Or following his father's path, he"ll do a big commercial film once in a while to help pay the bills since Indies don't. Or he loves Kong and/or Godzilla movies.
> *If he worried about some invisible competion for biggest leading man,  he would have focused more on those kind of roles.*
> Btw he may not want to do another Tarzan.
> He had to exercise day and night for 6 months. And he had to eat a very limited diet and lead a monastic life.



I don't consider Aftermath an ensemble, it's basically just he, Keira and Jason. Something like Spotlight, American Hustle, The Big Short, those are the type of ensemble movies I'm thinking of.
ETA: I guess technically GvK could be considered an ensemble movie, it's just not the type of ensemble movie I'm hoping for him. 



OHVamp said:


> *I'll go out on a limb and suggest he's doing the Gozilla/Kong movie for a starring role in a mainstream movie,* which he'll consider fun to shoot plus get his face out there with a s-load of movie goers hopefully. I may not personally be thrilled about this kind of popcorn munching choice, but hey... so far he's chosen roles that lead him to another good role, which I believe was his plan all along. Not to be a flash in the pan actor. jmo
> 
> *now if his role is not one of the main staring ones, then my suggestion flies out the window.






StarrLady said:


> N*owadays, almost nobody is considered a box office draw. It is the franchise that brings in the box office, not the actors. *In fact, those actors who are in those big franchises like Marvel, often see all their movies fail outside their franchises. So, other than Leo Di Caprio, no one is really considered a box office star nowadays. Funny that Tom H would be brought up when he’s been laying low after his badly received relationship with Taylor S and his speech at the GGs. Alex, on the other hand, has been working nonstop.
> 
> Tarzan did fine. Industry trades even admitted they were wrong and that the movie ended up doing okay. Those are the facts. It’s probably why Tarzan is often mentioned alongside True Blood and Big Little Lies when Alex is mentioned in articles now. They also often mention his Emmy and Golden Globes award wins too.
> 
> Flarsky is expected to be a big hit and that’s why the studio moved it to June. The Kong/Godzilla franchise has been doing very well. Tarzan did fine. And of course, True Blood and Big Little Lies were huge hits. So Alex’s career is actually going quite well. I don’t understand the comparison to AE whose name is not as well known so weird comparison. Alex is doing great also because he has major acting awards in addition to his leading man looks, when most actors he can reasonably be compared to nowadays, have the looks but not the acting recognition. So, he’s actually in an enviable position.



Even if he ends up being considered the lead for G v K, he's not the star, Godzilla and Kong are the stars, they're the draw. And unlike Tarzan where he was the lead/star/main draw, for this he's not got that pressure.
Plus he gets to spend time in Hawaii, Queensland (and I guess Atlanta might be considered a draw  ).
And it's not as if he's the only decent actor on any of these four movies, they've got strong casts. So if he's being criticized for only doing this for the money, apparently everyone else in these movies is also just doing it for the money.
And this isn't coming out for another 20 months. We've still got LDG, Kill Team, THP, BLL2, Aftermath and Flarsky to look forward to. Plus whatever he filmed for 2 weeks in NOLA.
G v K is still very much the outlier in terms of his role choices, so I'm presuming that he'll continue more along the way he has been, and not look solely for big-budget roles.
Also hoping that it's an enjoyable popcorn movie.


----------



## StarrLady

As we have seen and heard, Alex and Florence have really hit it off. This is another interview with Florence regarding TLDG where she talks about Alex.

“Pugh has the acting part honed but thinks she would be ‘an absolutely awful spy’. ‘I’d get too invested and I wouldn’t be able to pull a gun out smoothly. Alex [Skarsgard, who plays Becker, the Israeli agent responsible for recruiting Charlie], would be great. He makes everything look effortless and it’s so frustrating when you’re supposed to be the one that looks cool.’”

“From the moment Charlie spots Becker sunbathing on a rock in Naxos, there is an intoxicating electricity between them. They hit it off in real life too, filming in Prague, Greece and London from January to June last year. ‘I want to see way more of Alex but he’s too busy gallivanting around being a superstar,’ says Pugh. ‘When I see him it’s wonderful and we share a hug. When you work with people for such a long, intense period of time you mould into a family and the hardest part of what we do is when you stop and have to move on. When you have connections with your co-stars it’s wonderful because it makes it feel like it was even more real.’ The cast have a ‘hilarious’ WhatsApp group ‘it’s the thing that lives on after shows finish.’”

https://www.standard.co.uk/stayingi...s-a3973001.html?amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Santress

^Thanks for the updates, ladies!

New *LDG* clip shared by BBC One this morning (October 27, 2018):


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> *Alexander Skarsgård Gives Blockbusters Another Shot with ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’*
> 
> https://filmschoolrejects.com/alexander-skarsgard-godzilla-vs-kong/amp/
> 
> Very nice article about Alex’s career and his casting in Godzilla vs. Kong,  Worth the read.



There was a shorter, but sort of similar, article from Slash Film as well:

*Alexander Skarsgård Joins Legendary’s MonsterVerse Playing a Human Man in ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’*
*Alexander Skarsgård* (_Big Little Lies_) is the latest actor to enlist in Legendary and Warner Bros.’ _*Godzilla vs. Kong*_, joining Millie Bobby Brown (_Stranger Things_), Demian Bechir (_The Hateful Eight_), Brian Tyree Henry (_Atlanta_), and Julian Dennison (_Deadpool 2_) in the cast. 
Variety brings word about Skarsgård’s new acting gig, and although details are scarce about the plot, the outlet says he’s “expected to play the leader of a military unit.”
As the name implies, _Godzilla vs. Kong_ will feature a fight between the two title creatures, both of whom have been the subject of recent solo movies in a cinematic universe that Legendary refers to as the “MonsterVerse.” That universe kicked off with Gareth Edwards’ _Godzilla_ in 2014, a movie with some beautiful visuals but laughable human characters, and was followed by last year’s _Kong: Skull Island_, Jordan Vogt-Roberts’ period piece that cared much more about its human cast and was better off because of it. The third entry in the MonsterVerse, _Godzilla: King of the Monsters,_debuted a gorgeous trailer at this year’s San Diego Comic-Con; that film hits theaters on *May 31, 2019*.
Skarsgård is a fine addition to this world, and at this point he can play a military leader in his sleep. (He’s done it several times already in projects like _Generation Kill_ and _Battleship_.) I’ll admit that I unfairly dismissed him because of his role in _True Blood_, but in recent years, he’s proven me wrong multiple times over: he’s a solid, reliable actor who isn’t afraid to dig into uncomfortable material and has a surprisingly big range. In the last few years alone, he’s appeared in projects as varied as _The Diary of a Teenage Girl, War on Everyone, The Legend of Tarzan, Big Little Lies, Mute, Hold the Dark_, and _The Little Drummer Girl_. (We won’t hold _Tarzan_ against him.)
https://www.slashfilm.com/alexander-skarsgard-godzilla-vs-kong/


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> Aftermath is his ensemble role.
> 
> And you assume that he is in a competition age-wise or box-office leading-man numbers. Except all he wants are interesting projects or challenging roles. And it's silly to worry about age. Men get more rugged as they age. It's women who get shoved aside due to age.
> 
> He may have taken this role because of his prior contract for three films, including Tarzan. Or he has to do this film because of some other role he wants. Or following his father's path, he"ll do a big commercial film once in a while to help pay the bills since Indies don't. Or he loves Kong and/or Godzilla movies.
> 
> *If he worried about some invisible competion for biggest leading man,  he would have focused more on those kind of roles.*
> 
> *Btw he may not want to do another Tarzan.
> He had to exercise day and night for 6 months. And he had to eat a very limited diet and lead a monastic life.*


I don't think that any of us here - unless one of you work for him - know for sure what he and his agents have been focusing so far and in what role negotiations they have taken part of. We only know for sure which projets he won parts in. Actors, even talented and relatively famous ones, don't always get the parts they are after.
 Regarding the sequels: If he had signed the contract he would have to do it anyway, unless he would manage to buy himself out of the contract. I'm sure he wouldn't miss the preparations which must have been a torture, but he would have earned a pretty decent FY money for the sequels and could have worked again with the lovely Margot.


StarrLady said:


> Nowadays, almost nobody is considered a box office draw. It is the franchise that brings in the box office, not the actors. In fact, those actors who are in those big franchises like Marvel, often see all their movies fail outside their franchises. So, other than Leo Di Caprio, no one is really considered a box office star nowadays*. Funny that Tom H would be brought up when he’s been laying low after his badly received relationship with Taylor S and his speech at the GGs.* Alex, on the other hand, has been working nonstop.
> 
> Tarzan did fine. Industry trades even admitted they were wrong and that the movie ended up doing okay. Those are the facts. It’s probably why Tarzan is often mentioned alongside True Blood and Big Little Lies when Alex is mentioned in articles now. They also often mention his Emmy and Golden Globes award wins too.
> 
> Flarsky is expected to be a big hit and that’s why the studio moved it to June. The Kong/Godzilla franchise has been doing very well. Tarzan did fine. And of course, True Blood and Big Little Lies were huge hits. So Alex’s career is actually going quite well. I don’t understand the comparison to AE whose name is not as well known so weird comparison. Alex is doing great also because he has major acting awards in addition to his leading man looks, when most actors he can reasonably be compared to nowadays, have the looks but not the acting recognition. So, he’s actually in an enviable position.


Similar age, successfull in TV AND cinema (indie and mainstream), award winner, multiple times of name recognition by the average cinema goers. The thing I don't know what TH's private life has to do with his cinematic achievements. IMO nothing. I don't think it would be too fair to compare Alex and Tom's private life and SO's when talking about business and otherwise, either.


BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't consider Aftermath an ensemble, it's basically just he, Keira and Jason. Something like Spotlight, American Hustle, The Big Short, those are the type of ensemble movies I'm thinking of.
> ETA: *I guess technically GvK could be considered an ensemble movie,* it's just not the type of ensemble movie I'm hoping for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he ends up being considered the lead for G v K, he's not the star, Godzilla and Kong are the stars, they're the draw. And unlike Tarzan where he was the lead/star/main draw, for this he's not got that pressure.
> Plus he gets to spend time in Hawaii, Queensland (and I guess Atlanta might be considered a draw  ).
> And it's not as if he's the only decent actor on any of these four movies, they've got strong casts. So if he's being criticized for only doing this for the money, apparently everyone else in these movies is also just doing it for the money.
> And this isn't coming out for another 20 months. We've still got LDG, Kill Team, THP, BLL2, Aftermath and Flarsky to look forward to. Plus whatever he filmed for 2 weeks in NOLA.
> G v K is still very much the outlier in terms of his role choices, so I'm presuming that he'll continue more along the way he has been, and not look solely for big-budget roles.
> Also hoping that it's an enjoyable popcorn movie.


Definitely. It's Godzilla, King Kong and him. Maybe some other minor characters.  Indeed it's pretty good that he just one of ensemble cast. If it fails for some reason he will not be blamed for it. Hawaii and Queensland must be nice and paycheck is essential to most of us.
This TV projects will most likely be well received and hopefully some of those movies will do well critically and at the box office, too.
...and his eyelashes are perfection, as well.


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a video interview with Florence on TLDG. She is asked about the really good chemistry that she has with Alex and she says “I love him!” She says it more times too. She says (again a few times) that Alex is a “really, really talented man” and makes it look so effortless. She also says that Alex was so welcoming to her and it was so great to have the actor (Alex) who was working a long time and the one who is known by everyone and the most talented actor be so welcoming. She also says he is so beautiful onscreen and she found it such a joy to be working with him. Needless to say, she really adores Alex.

 It’s really great to see how Alex is so highly thought of by his co-stars.


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^ There is definitely respect, professional and most likely private admiration and strong chemistry. It's funny how fidgety she gets when she's talking about Alex, side glancing a lot.
It's interesting to see how Alex reacts when asked about her, too. I'm sure you have already seen them but if not:


The Upcoming interview must have taken place first. I like both of these interviews, the questions are ok, even funny, and the atmospher is very relaxed. I don't think that he's that hangover, but might be tired from that party. When and how he speaks about Florence, and vice versa,  I can't help wondering if their chemistry on screen had continued romantically on the other side of the camera. Not that there would be anything bad about that.


----------



## audiogirl

They do both seem to like each other a lot.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the videos, ladies! Agree, they seem to get along very well and have a lot of respect for each other.

New promo pic & vid for *TLDG*:

 Discover the thrilling #TheLittleDrummerGirl starring Alexander Skarsgård, @Florence_Pugh and Michael Shannon. Starting tomorrow at 9pm on @BBCOne.










Never trust a spy, but trust us... You don't want to miss Park Chan-wook's #TheLittleDrummerGirl on @BBCOne at 9pm tonight.


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s another scene from TLDG (I have to admit it makes me want to see more):


----------



## DeMonica

I hope many viewer switch to BBC One tonight and enjoy the show. The rest of us have to wait longer, a lot longer in some cases.


----------



## Santress

Some photos from *LDG* filming and the wrap party shared on instagram today (October 28, 2018):





emmakhammond  Tonight at 9pm!!! #TheLittleDrummerGirl This job was great cos of the worlds best boss & my phenomenal work wives



k8_ellen  Little Drummer Girl premieres on BBC1 tonight at 9pm!!! It is so gooooooood and features the work of this literal dream team and somehow also me: #alexanderskarsgard #michaelshannon #parkchanwook @simona.cb @michaelmoshonov, #wonjojeong, and missing the lovely @danielitman and our fearless leading lady @florencepugh who is straight up FIRE in this WATCH IT WATCH IT WATCH IT #spyteam
@drummergirlshow



Another *LDG* promo pic:

olleyjonathan  #jonathanolley #florencepugh #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thelittledrummergirl #bbcfilms #bbc #amc_tv #unitstills #unitstillphotographer #filmstill #filmstills #filmstillsphotographer #moviestill #moviestillsphotographer #templeofposeidon #greece #sonya7riii



Fan photo from *LFF* 2018 (October 14, 2018):

docjackfry  #monkey met the incredibly nyce #alexanderskarsgard and #michaelshannon during the #bfifestival2018 #bfifilmfestival #London #filmFestival for #thelittledrummergirl #netflix #premiere I only saw Skarsgard once but I saw Shannon a few times and I'm very familiar with his legit happy grunting demeanor XD goodtimes
#plushiesofinstagram #toyphotography #stuffedanimals #plushies #theshapeofwater #manofsteel #zod #superman broadwalkempire #trueblood #ericnorthman #holdthedark #tarzan #godzillavskong #legendoftarzan #godzilla #kong #theiceman #loving


----------



## Santress

From twitter tonight (October 28, 2018):











I might have been explaining the 70s here to Alexander Skarsgard. If you’re watching Ep 1 at 9pm my #littledrummergirl interview with him & Florence Pugh is on @BBCFrontRow tomorrow 715pm https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0000xxy …



My face when someone tries to disturb me reading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#TheLittleDrummerGirl


----------



## DeMonica

I don't know who was this kind soul that uploaded the first episode on the "tube" from BBC IPlayer, but definitely did a huge service.  I hope he or she continues the good work with the rest of the episodes, too. 
While I'm not into spy stories and try to stay away from works dealing with terrorism as far as possible, that story is interesting to watch and superbly done. Flo  does a great job, although I haven't seen her in anything before which makes her in character more believable to me. Points again to the producers (maybe we need more female producers in the business) for allowing her to be an average looking young female, not a starved, overly excercised and made up plastic hero.  Alex as Joseph of Many Colours is authentic as expected, when he smiles he reminds me to Leo.IMO he was great in Mute.  It won't be my favourite look of him but it works well with the character.


----------



## Ludwig

DeMonica said:


> I don't know who was this kind soul that uploaded the first episode on the "tube" from BBC IPlayer, but definitely did a huge service.  I hope he or she continues the good work with the rest of the episodes, too.
> While I'm not into spy stories and try to stay away from works dealing with terrorism as far as possible, that story is interesting to watch and superbly done. Flo  does a great job, although I haven't seen her in anything before which makes her in character more believable to me. Points again to the producers (maybe we need more female producers in the business) for allowing her to be an average looking young female, not a starved, overly excercised and made up plastic hero.  Alex as Joseph of Many Colours is authentic as expected, when he smiles he reminds me to Leo.IMO he was great in Mute.  It won't be my favourite look of him but it works well with the character.


Thank you for posting this tip to check YouTube.


----------



## StarrLady

Another ad for TLDG by AMC:


----------



## StarrLady

Was this posted (I sometimes can’t remember if it was posted here or not)?

This is more on TLDG with interviews entwined with scenes:

https://www.amc.com/shows/the-littl...ohn-le-carre-thriller&utm_campaign=AMC_Weekly


----------



## StarrLady

Eiza Gonzalez has joined Godzilla vs. Kong. I wonder if Alex is now in Atlanta or Hawaii getting ready for filming? What does anyone think?

https://deadline.com/2018/10/eiza-gonzalez-godzilla-vs-king-kong-alexander-skarsgard-1202492406/

ETA: Rebecca Hall has also joined Godzilla vs, Kong.

http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/eiza-gonzalez-and-rebecca-hall-join-the-cast-of-godzilla-vs-kong

https://variety.com/2018/film/news/rebecca-hall-godzilla-vs-kong-1203014950/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
If the site I linked to last week is correct, filming starts in Hawaii. Now when Alex needs to be there I have no idea.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is true eiza gonzalez and Alex dating? or friends I also include that Alex is half of younger female friends.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Eiza Gonzalez has joined Godzilla vs. Kong. I wonder if Alex is now in Atlanta or Hawaii getting ready for filming? What does anyone think?
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/10/eiza-gonzalez-godzilla-vs-king-kong-alexander-skarsgard-1202492406/
> 
> ETA: Rebecca Hall has also joined Godzilla vs, Kong.
> 
> http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/eiza-gonzalez-and-rebecca-hall-join-the-cast-of-godzilla-vs-kong
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/news/rebecca-hall-godzilla-vs-kong-1203014950/


So is it good news or bad news? I know that she was discussed here about a year ago. Regardless the location, it sounds like the cast will have some fun. He may not be there for all the scenes  or all the fun, though.


----------



## jooa

*THE LATE SHOW WITH STEPHEN COLBERT, CBS
Fr 11/9: Alexander Skarsgard*
source: https://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> So is it good news or bad news? I know that she was discussed here about a year ago. Regardless the location, it sounds like the cast will have some fun. He may not be there for all the scenes  or all the fun, though.


As Buckeye had said, they had assembled a good cast. I like Rebecca Hall. They have been in hits lately (Eiza was in Baby Driver). It will be a fun, attractive cast. This should be a fun film.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> As Buckeye had said, they had assembled a good cast. I like Rebecca Hall. They have been in hits lately (Eiza was in Baby Driver). It will be a fun, attractive cast. This should be a fun film.


It wasn't what I meant when I mentioned fun  but you made a good save.
ETA: Happy Halloween to Everyone!.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!
Happy Halloween! 




Graphic credit:  *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars* tumblr

Another *LDG* promo still/behind-the-scenes pic shared today by *BBC One*:

.@Florence_Pugh and #AlexanderSkarsgård in between takes on set of #TheLittleDrummerGirl.









*Les séries CANAL+* promo vid for the Skarsgård siblings. 

#TheLittleDrummerGirl, #CastleRock, #Vikings, #Ça...
The Skarsgård siblings is in the spotlight on @myCANAL!

Their portrait


----------



## Kitkath70

Canadian Beaver’s skull photo would have been perfect if it had an overbite


----------



## Santress

Another promo clip shared today (November 1, 2018) by *BBC One*:

“We are building a fiction. The audience is everywhere.” #TheLittleDrummerGirl. Continues Sunday at 9pm on @BBCOne.


----------



## StarrLady

The Hummingbird Project has been sold to A LOT of countries, so many will be able to see it:

https://www.screendaily.com/news/ha...xclusive/5134160.article#.W9sPIxF4pa8.twitter


----------



## StarrLady

Finally, some news on The Kill Team!
A24 has acquired the North American rights to The Kill Team (I think this is good news as A24 does a good job, IMO). A24 plans to release the film in 2019.

https://variety.com/2018/film/marke...ive-1203016829/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Finally, some news on The Kill Team!
> A24 has acquired the North American rights to The Kill Team (*I think this is good news as A24 does a good job, IMO*). A24 plans to release the film in 2019.
> 
> https://variety.com/2018/film/marke...ive-1203016829/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



I wasn't expecting this. I was sort of presuming they were trying to get into Sundance and so I wasn't expecting to have to pay attention until December.
A24 does do a good job, so this is good news.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info., Starr!

New promo pics of Alex and Florence in *TLDG*:








Source:  *AMC.com
*
https://www.amc.com/shows/the-littl...-little-drummer-girl-first-look-photo-gallery




https://images.amcnetworks.com/amc....-SWEAR-ALLEGIANCE-30-MON-NOV-19-ZH4090401.jpg




https://images.amcnetworks.com/amc....imary_audio_eng_7_1920x1080_1334863939517.jpg


----------



## StarrLady

Another BBC ad for TLDG (some new stuff):


----------



## a_sussan




----------



## Santress

^Thanks, ladies!

From twitter today (November 2, 2018):

Hats off to Alexander Skarsgard, he knows how to keep us guessing about the next season of #BigLittleLies! Watch his full extended interview with @MollieKing here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF-4KPi2eC4 …


----------



## a_sussan

Looks like he's hanging with Alexia again.


----------



## Santress

^Good catch. Thanks, Sus!

*LDG* promo pics shared today (November 3, 2018) on instagram:







*drummergirlshow* Can you trust a spy? #TheLittleDrummerGirl


----------



## aerohead21

I was a Alex/Alexa stan but this time I’m kind of disappointed.

With regards to the movies: yay  I love all the promo he’s getting and doing. He’s getting a lot of attention for his work.

I watched Hold the Dark and Mute on Netflix (finally). His performances were great but wow, he needs some lighthearted movies. I want to see him has a half bald nerd now 

But yeah. Go away Alexa.


----------



## DeMonica

a_sussan said:


> Looks like he's hanging with Alexia again.



Rare candid pics. I'd bet he didn't mean to share this with the public.


----------



## aerohead21

Looks like they are in a hotel...maybe a quick hookup? Still. This needs to end. At least they’re both grown ups.


----------



## jooa

^ It's Guggenheim Museum in NY.


----------



## aerohead21

Wow. That’s not a hookup then. That’s a date.


----------



## DeMonica

jooa said:


> ^ It's Guggenheim Museum in NY.


It's definitely looks like that.


----------



## aerohead21

He looks like he’s wearing sunglasses though...and that main entrance is awfully far from the looks of the picture...I wonder what’s up with that. And seriously, with the amount of attention he’s been getting with his movie promos...he’s the one they’re sending out for interviews and they’re good spots. He has to know he’s going to be recognized more.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh boy, here we go again. And I don't mean Alex/Alexa.

I'm not really surprised with them though, they don't seem able to completely disentangle themselves. But yes, you can go to an art museum, one that's showing an exhibit by a Swedish artist btw, and still not really be 'dating'. They both like art, they're actually in the same town for more than a few days, it's possible they're just friends with benefits now. And even if they're considering something more, the reality is, after he's done with LDG promo he'll most likely be spending most of the next 4 months filming in Hawaii, Australia and Atlanta. And she's got her own fashion things going on that keep her busy. So schedule's still an issue, and once again, I don't think 'their busy schedules' are the reasons they keep breaking up.


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t think busy schedule is either. And he’s been super busy. Maybe there was just no one else to join him  hahaha no one else in NYC to join him  no....they went together on purpose. Might have been spontaneous but it wasn’t because they happened to run into each other by accident.


----------



## ellasam

A


BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh boy, here we go again. And I don't mean Alex/Alexa.
> 
> I'm not really surprised with them though, they don't seem able to completely disentangle themselves. But yes, you can go to an art museum, one that's showing an exhibit by a Swedish artist btw, and still not really be 'dating'. They both like art, they're actually in the same town for more than a few days, it's possible they're just friends with benefits now. And even if they're considering something more, the reality is, after he's done with LDG promo he'll most likely be spending most of the next 4 months filming in Hawaii, Australia and Atlanta. And she's got her own fashion things going on that keep her busy. So schedule's still an issue, and once again, I don't think 'their busy schedules' are the reasons they keep breaking up.


Agree with everything you said.... don’t think they’re ‘’together ‘’ either..... friends with benefits ... yes more likely... also totally agree their schedules don’t have anything to do with why they’re not together....they look totally incompatible to me...... just my thoughts........


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Thing is, they are compatible in many ways, senses of humor, etc. Which I think is part of the reason they keep getting back together. But I don't think compatible for a 'serious' relationship, and perhaps they've figured that out but are ok with the occasional hookup since they're not dating others.
IDK.


----------



## aerohead21

I initially felt they were compatible in a lot of ways, and complimentary in a lot of ways. He seems very disciplined and she seems kind of free spirited. My personal feeling, it was a bit of her immaturity and his not being able to go with the flow that ruined them. If she would do less vindictive sort of things and he would just be more flexible they could make it, but three times just that we know of? It’s going to take a lot for these guys to move past their crap.


----------



## aerohead21

However. I feel like I need to watch all of his movies. The ones on Netflix have a theme to his characters. They’re all men with some sort of past that brings them at least a touch of darkness, a damsel in distress that gives him the feels to a point he’d kill (if he wasn’t already that dark), and a child who needed his saving. But even with humor, they’re all centrally quite dark.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh boy, here we go again. And I don't mean Alex/Alexa.
> 
> I'm not really surprised with them though, they don't seem able to completely disentangle themselves. But yes, you can go to an art museum, one that's showing an exhibit by a Swedish artist btw, and still not really be 'dating'. They both like art, they're actually in the same town for more than a few days, it's possible they're just friends with benefits now. And even if they're considering something more, the reality is, after he's done with LDG promo he'll most likely be spending most of the next 4 months filming in Hawaii, Australia and Atlanta. And she's got her own fashion things going on that keep her busy. So schedule's still an issue, and once again, I don't think 'their busy schedules' are the reasons they keep breaking up.


Yes. It's absolutely possible to meet and do something unromantic with your ex if you are still friends or FWB, but that's a tricky thing anyway, and  youtend to be civil, too, if you have many friends in common, but being seen together twice on different ocassion might be something else. The thing is there's no absolute proof that they ever really broke up. Tabloid articles don't count as credible sources and as far as I know they haven't talked about their relationship, either. They might have been dating all along - just not in front of the public. I'm not saying that it's the case, but it's possible, too. He's really an iceberg, only the tip of his private life is visible.


----------



## aerohead21

I don’t have a life where people follow me and take my pictures whether it’s a sneaky fan or paparazzi, but I do have to say it would bother me to watch my partner pretend to love up on people (Alexa) and hear them say I’ve never met these women but you can pass me their phone number (Alex)...even just to send people on a goose chase to get them off your tail...some people are ok with that I guess.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> Yes. It's absolutely possible to meet and do something unromantic with your ex if you are still friends or FWB, but that's a tricky thing anyway, and  youtend to be civil, too, if you have many friends in common, but being seen together twice on different ocassion might be something else. The thing is there's no absolute proof that they ever really broke up. Tabloid articles don't count as credible sources and as far as I know they haven't talked about their relationship, either. They might have been dating all along - just not in front of the public. I'm not saying that it's the case, but it's possible, too. He's really an iceberg, only the tip of his private life is visible.


He is private....... she is not, nor her friends.... if they were still together..... everyone would know...


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Thing is, they are compatible in many ways, senses of humor, etc. Which I think is part of the reason they keep getting back together. But I don't think compatible for a 'serious' relationship, and perhaps they've figured that out but are ok with the occasional hookup since they're not dating others.
> IDK.



Again, we are on the same wave length, they do have the same sense of humor... though I also agree with someone who said she is very immature.... or comes across that way to me, boardering on being silly, just my opinion, but I think that gets old real quick.Food for thought.........


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> He is private....... she is not, nor her friends.... if they were still together..... everyone would know...


Had everyone known before they were papped in March? From the reactions I read to those news, I don't think so. people can change, too, if something important is at stake. Of couse, it may not be the case for these two. 
ETA: It was funny to read the original twitter message: Alex relegated to be Alexa's nameless BF.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Yes. It's absolutely possible to meet and do something unromantic with your ex if you are still friends or FWB, but that's a tricky thing anyway, and  youtend to be civil, too, if you have many friends in common, but being seen together twice on different ocassion might be something else.* The thing is there's no absolute proof that they ever really broke up. Tabloid articles don't count as credible sources and as far as I know they haven't talked about their relationship, either. They might have been dating all along - just not in front of the public.* I'm not saying that it's the case, but it's possible, too. He's really an iceberg, only the tip of his private life is visible.





ellasam said:


> He is private....... she is not, nor her friends.... i*f they were still together..... everyone would know.*..





DeMonica said:


> *Had everyone known before they were papped in March? *From the reactions I read to those news, I don't think so. people can change, too, if something important is at stake. Of couse, it may not be the case of these two.



They weren't really in the same city/country at the same time since April, so even if they'd been dating it'd have been hard to see each other. And the 'they didn't really break up' was mentioned right after the Met, when they weren't seen together at all. Except I don't really find that plausible. Even when they were dating, and went months without being papped, they'd show up in fan's sm, or her friends sm. They have been able to go low-key, but not invisible, so it's unlikely that they've been dating all this time.
She's talked about the relationship before, especially in the Net-a-Porter (?) interview, done while they'd broken up, but published after they'd gotten together.

Yes, fans knew before the March pap photos because he showed up on her friend's IG's during the New Year's trip to Mauritius, which triggered a meltdown in some sections of the fandom, and then in fan sightings while he was in London filming LDG.



aerohead21 said:


> I don’t have a life where people follow me and take my pictures whether it’s a sneaky fan or paparazzi, but I do have to say it would bother me to watch my partner pretend to love up on people (Alexa) and hear them say *I’ve never met these women but you can pass me their phone number (Alex)*...even just to send people on a goose chase to get them off your tail...some people are ok with that I guess.



He was joking, that's Alex's sense of humor, and his way of deflecting the question.


----------



## aerohead21

I know he was joking. I’m just saying if it were me, I wouldn’t like my bf making that joke. I also started the post off with the fact that I’m not in their shoes either.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> I know he was joking. I’m just saying if it were me, I wouldn’t like my bf making that joke. I also started the post off with the fact that I’m not in their shoes either.



They weren't dating when he made that joke.


----------



## aerohead21

I know that too. That’s what I was saying in the initial post. If they were dating this whole time and she was hanging off exes and he was making jokes about getting phone numbers, I’d be upset. But that’s just me in my midwestern American belief system, not them in their famous lives.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> I know that too. That’s what I was saying in the initial post. If they were dating this whole time and she was hanging off exes and he was making jokes about getting phone numbers, I’d be upset. But that’s just me in my midwestern American belief system, not them in their famous lives.



I'm a born and raised Midwesterner, it's not a belief system, it's a sense of humor and deflection. It's not your sense of humor, but it's similar to mine so I'm not upset with it, it's the way he deals with these questions. I'm sarcastic and deflective as well, it's got nothing to do with whether or not they're celebs. It may annoy you and not fit in with what you would do or how you'd react, but that's not a Midwestern 'thing'.


----------



## aerohead21

You’re missing my point. I was saying it would irritate me. But I can’t speak for them. Is that clearer?


----------



## StarrLady

Just my take on the Alex/Alexa situation: I think Alex was with other girls while they were broken up, but they ended up just being flings. (I do think they were broken up, they were apart at the Met.) While I don’t think it’s serious between he and Alexa (as Buckeye pointed out, they both have busy conflicting schedules), I do think he is more drawn to her than the flings he had. It may be just friends with benefits and probably not too serious as they will be separated by work again. It doesn’t bother me much as I think she’s pretty harmless overall, I don’t think she’s a gold digger.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I'm not missing the point that you don't like him saying that, no matter the situation. I get that, but I'm pushing back on the 'celebs are different' thing (which also shows up a lot on Celebitchy).
Your values are your values, not because you live in the Midwest, but because you're you.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm a born and raised Midwesterner, it's not a belief system, it's a sense of humor and deflection. It's not your sense of humor, but it's similar to mine so I'm not upset with it, it's the way he deals with these questions. I'm sarcastic and deflective as well, it's got nothing to do with whether or not they're celebs. It may annoy you and not fit in with what you would do or how you'd react, but that's not a Midwestern 'thing'.



I agree, it’s not a Midwestern thing. I also have the same sense of humor and I am a Northeasterner.


----------



## aerohead21

In my original post I said I don’t get followed around and have my pic taken by sneaky fans or paparazzi so I can’t say what I would do if I were them (supposing they’ve been together the whole time) but I wouldn’t like the jokes or the hanging off other people as a way to deflect romance rumors. Then I tried to add that my experience in the Midwest is why I don’t like it. They’re European. They may have an entirely different view. Idk. They’re also celebrities and yes, some of them have different views. Some of them (not saying Alex and Alexa) do things to go unseen and keep things private. Idk. That’s all I’m saying. You can pick a fight about it all you want, but none of it was disagreeing with anyone’s point of view so have fun arguing all by yourself.


----------



## aerohead21

Good grief, I haven’t talked on here in AGES because no matter what some people say they get torn apart. One pic of Alex and Alexa and we’re back at it? *lurking back in session*


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> *They weren't really in the same city/country at the same time since April, so even if they'd been dating it'd have been hard to see each other. *And the 'they didn't really break up' was mentioned right after the Met, when they weren't seen together at all. Except I don't really find that plausible. Even when they were dating, and went months without being papped, they'd show up in fan's sm, or her friends sm. They have been able to go low-key, but not invisible, so it's unlikely that they've been dating all this time.
> She's talked about the relationship before, especially in the Net-a-Porter (?) interview, done while they'd broken up, but published after they'd gotten together.
> 
> Yes, fans knew before the March pap photos because he showed up on her friend's IG's during the New Year's trip to Mauritius, which triggered a meltdown in some sections of the fandom, and then in fan sightings while he was in London filming LDG.
> 
> 
> 
> He was joking, that's Alex's sense of humor, and his way of deflecting the question.


It's definitely hard, especially in the beginning of the relationship, but not impossible. Spending months apart in professions like theirs is a given. They both are in a stage of life when they most probably focus on  their highly successful career than their private life so long distance for the time being should not be a problem.Plus, there was that famous story of Alex being in love with a girl in Sweden, while he lived in NYC, so he's definitely capable of these things. Again, I'm not saying that this is what's happening. More likely they are eternally on and off.


----------



## Santress

More *LDG* promo stills shared today (November 3, 2018):

No one is who you think they are, or are they? #TheLittleDrummerGirl


----------



## wonderlick

DeMonica said:


> Like it or not, he hasn't proven his box office draw in the *CINEMA* yet and Tarzan wasn't a right vehicle to get. It's sad that actually none of his cinema project has been real moneymakers YET. * TV*, esp. cable, is a completely different business because he's unduobtedly does well there, but doesn't give a broad recognition as cinema gives. Granted he has a very loyal following from his vampire (actually in many articles he's still referenced as Erik despite of winning GG) and probably gained more from BLL, but his success at cable television has not crossed over to mainstream cinema yet. He's definitely not a Hiddlestone (who is 5 years younger BTW), and not even there where AE was at Alex's age, which is past Thank You for Smoking, DK and Rabbit Hole, pre Frankenstein. I wish Alex good luck with this very silly sounding popcorn movie, but headlining in a proper superhero movie or just getting a meatier part in an ensemble cast, would have much better for his career IMO. As





DeMonica said:


> Like it or not, he hasn't proven his box office draw in the *CINEMA* yet and Tarzan wasn't a right vehicle to get. It's sad that actually none of his cinema project has been real moneymakers YET. * TV*, esp. cable, is a completely different business because he's unduobtedly does well there, but doesn't give a broad recognition as cinema gives. Granted he has a very loyal following from his vampire (actually in many articles he's still referenced as Erik despite of winning GG) and probably gained more from BLL, but his success at cable television has not crossed over to mainstream cinema yet. He's definitely not a Hiddlestone (who is 5 years younger BTW), and not even there where AE was at Alex's age, which is past Thank You for Smoking, DK and Rabbit Hole, pre Frankenstein. I wish Alex good luck with this very silly sounding popcorn movie, but headlining in a proper superhero movie or just getting a meatier part in an ensemble cast, would have much better for his career IMO. As always.



Super late in replying, but the other posters pretty much explained your naive and very flawed, bizarre response to me.  Do you know how many actors would love to have his career at the moment in one of the most volatile industries?  Actors outside of Streep and DDL actors generally can't just jump into whatever project they want.  I listed a bunch of upcoming projects that are weighty, but then you write that he needs to be something meatier?  I guess WW2 and the Afghanistan war are light-hearted jokes.  Furthermore, Aaron was never a breakout star of any show or movie, or even close to being an award contender for anything ever despite being a generally fine actor.  Rabbit Hole was all Kidman.  I will give a little credit to Miles Teller, too.

But a couple of extra points. 
-- Hiddleston?  Really? You bring up someone who is currently considered a joke in the industry for various reasons and has not been cast in any new projects since 2015 and seems to be in hiding or blackballed or a combo.  I guess playing Loki for the 3242nd time is something you can look forward to in the future.  Maybe you should have bought up Michael Fassbender's dead career, too for comparison.  

--A superhero movie?  Avengers, X-Men, and Justice League are not silly popcorn movies? A superhero movie brings credibility to an actor?  Wow!  They are fine and I enjoy some of them a lot like Ant-Man, but something like the panned but making money Venom is something the actors are going to highlight on their resumes as great acting achievements? Okay.  Like I said before, they are for money and for the actors to get exposure to do other projects, which for most of them have been critical and financial bombs from Hemsworth to Chris Pine to Henry Cavill.  We all saw how the untested, but supremely hyped Suicide Squad turned out with only Margot Robbie being the only one left unscathed.  

--And if you don't like this type of movie, great!  I am over the 82 silly Fast and Furious movies, but will never ever question why people want to be in them or see them.  The fact that the currently Godzilla trailer has over 20 million views on in only 3 months and I am just looking at only one of the youtube trailer channels.  God knows the counts the other versions/channels of the same trailer have.  Obviously, people are very interest and very pleased with it so far, just like the other movies in this universe.  I am just happy that he is finally one of the leads (yes, he is one of the leads--not doing some side bits) in an established, successful franchise.  This, Marvel (sans X-men), Mission Impossible and The Fast and the Furious are currently the only viable big long-term franchises.  The new Star Wars managed to somehow alienate people in record time.  DCEU is a mess (outside of Wonder Woman), until further notice.

--Finally, piggybacking on the A24 buy of Kill Team post.  That is a very good thing, especially since I did not see a Direct TV attachment that they use with the lesser movies they buy for streaming purposes.  It is early, but this is a positive sign because they obviously have seen it.  A24 is very selective and that is why they have done so well.

Now y'all can go back to having a meltdown about his love life, which he has already said he doesn't care what other people think about it or how he should conduct it or himself per other people's standards.  I'll just say you don't repeatedly date/live with, whatever someone you don't truly like/love unless you are desperate for any kind of affection or in it for the money.  Since they are both successful millionaires with multi-million dollar homes in various counties, I will rule out the monetary part.  Neither strikes me as people who can't get dates.  As long as it is not a Kardashian or Lena Dunham...


----------



## wonderlick

ellasam said:


> He is private....... she is not, nor her friends.... if they were still together..... everyone would know...


Someone said this before about her and her friends and I asked where was the evidence of them talking or exposing details of their relationship? She had glowing things to say about him in ONE interview.  Are you referring to him being in a split second mirror reflection or in a dimly lit background in a 12 hour Instagram story that had to be tracked down and replayed multiple times in slow motion before it disappeared forever?

People keeping saying "invasion of privacy" and I keep wondering:  Where?


----------



## ellasam

wonderlick said:


> Someone said this before about her and her friends and I asked where was the evidence of them talking or exposing details of their relationship? She had glowing things to say about him in ONE interview.  Are you referring to him being in a split second mirror reflection or in a dimly lit background in a 12 hour Instagram story that had to be tracked down and replayed multiple times in slow motion before it disappeared forever?
> 
> People keeping saying "invasion of privacy" and I keep wondering:  Where?



Not so much talking but getting him on pictures on Instagram , and trying to act like it’s an ‘’ accident’’ . She and her friends do it a lot. He hadn’t unpacked his suitcase on Mauritius, and her friends had him on their Instagram , sitting talking on the beach. What’s telling to me is there’s a video of everyone singing happy birthday to her at a restaurant, Alex is even singing, until he sees someone video taping it and his  whole demeanor changes immediately , and he stops singing and shuts down. Their relationship is very high school to me, break up , get back together, etc..... just my thoughts and opinion!!!


----------



## audiogirl

High school? Kids in high school don't have competing careers. It seems more likely that the different paths of their careers keep them apart. And we don't even know if they are truly back together yet. He's going to be busy promoting TLDG in the states soon and then off to shoot Godzilla v. Kong. So they'll be pulled apart again, even if they are together right now.

As for this set of "rules" he's supposed to have applied to others about him being in social media. He shows up in his friends social media, why not her friends? People have taken his stated preference about not discussing his private life in interviews and extended it to mean some kind blanket prohibition against him showing up in social media. That's simply not the case.

People try to decide how his acting career should progress or what rules he applies to others using social media. But until he says he's established certain rules for others' use of social media while around him or until he says how he views his career goals, people are simply imposing their views on him.

We have one good example of how Alex might approach an acting career and conduct his private life, and that is his father. Stellan has been a successful actor by taking interesting character roles that are often not commercial, along with a few more commercial roles here and there to pay the bills. Stellan has deliberately kept his private life private. And he's stated that was his preference for his career and private life. If I had to guess, I'd assume Alex might use Stellan as his guide.

I've got to come back to something. Joking about wanting a phone number couldn't and shouldn't be upsetting, even to non-celebs. Why? Because relationships shouldn't be chokeholds. Anyone who gets upset by innocent comments like that is going to be placing unneeded pressure on the relationship.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

ellasam said:


> He is private....... she is not, nor her friends.... if they were still together..... everyone would know...




WSJ. MagazineANNEMARIEKE VAN DRIMMELEN
The Emmy winner isn’t necessarily ready to be tied down as his career keeps getting busier and busier, but he does hope he finds the one someday.

“I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I’ll settle down,” he says

Alexander’s schedule is packed with projects, but he hopes to “settle down” one day.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.celebitchy.com/591310/a...e_about_his_favorite_pagan_holiday_midsommar/


----------



## audiogirl

I guess I'll comment on the idea that if they were together her friends would have caught it on social media. Maybe true. But I don't think they were together. He's been too busy and there hasn't been any sightings. The Met clearly indicated they weren't together then. I'm not sure they're together now.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

ellasam said:


> He is private....... she is not, nor her friends.... if they were still together..... everyone would know...





M.Skarsgård said:


> WSJ. MagazineANNEMARIEKE VAN DRIMMELEN
> The Emmy winner isn’t necessarily ready to be tied down as his career keeps getting busier and busier, but he does hope he finds the one someday.
> 
> “I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I’ll settle down,” he says
> 
> Alexander’s schedule is packed with projects, but he hopes to “settle down” one day.



*He likes his single life: *“I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I’ll settle down.”


----------



## DeMonica

wonderlick said:


> Super late in replying, but the other posters pretty much explained your naive and very flawed, bizarre response to me.  Do you know how many actors would love to have his career at the moment in one of the most volatile industries?  Actors outside of Streep and DDL actors generally can't just jump into whatever project they want.  I listed a bunch of upcoming projects that are weighty, but then you write that he needs to be something meatier?  I guess WW2 and the Afghanistan war are light-hearted jokes.  Furthermore, Aaron was never a breakout star of any show or movie, or even close to being an award contender for anything ever despite being a generally fine actor.  Rabbit Hole was all Kidman.  I will give a little credit to Miles Teller, too.
> 
> But a couple of extra points.
> -- Hiddleston?  Really? You bring up someone who is currently considered a joke in the industry for various reasons and has not been cast in any new projects since 2015 and seems to be in hiding or blackballed or a combo.  I guess playing Loki for the 3242nd time is something you can look forward to in the future.  Maybe you should have bought up Michael Fassbender's dead career, too for comparison.
> 
> --A superhero movie?  Avengers, X-Men, and Justice League are not silly popcorn movies? A superhero movie brings credibility to an actor?  Wow!  They are fine and I enjoy some of them a lot like Ant-Man, but something like the panned but making money Venom is something the actors are going to highlight on their resumes as great acting achievements? Okay.  Like I said before, they are for money and for the actors to get exposure to do other projects, which for most of them have been critical and financial bombs from Hemsworth to Chris Pine to Henry Cavill.  We all saw how the untested, but supremely hyped Suicide Squad turned out with only Margot Robbie being the only one left unscathed.
> 
> --And if you don't like this type of movie, great!  I am over the 82 silly Fast and Furious movies, but will never ever question why people want to be in them or see them.  The fact that the currently Godzilla trailer has over 20 million views on in only 3 months and I am just looking at only one of the youtube trailer channels.  God knows the counts the other versions/channels of the same trailer have.  Obviously, people are very interest and very pleased with it so far, just like the other movies in this universe.  I am just happy that he is finally one of the leads (yes, he is one of the leads--not doing some side bits) in an established, successful franchise.  This, Marvel (sans X-men), Mission Impossible and The Fast and the Furious are currently the only viable big long-term franchises.  The new Star Wars managed to somehow alienate people in record time.  DCEU is a mess (outside of Wonder Woman), until further notice.
> 
> --Finally, piggybacking on the A24 buy of Kill Team post.  That is a very good thing, especially since I did not see a Direct TV attachment that they use with the lesser movies they buy for streaming purposes.  It is early, but this is a positive sign because they obviously have seen it.  A24 is very selective and that is why they have done so well.
> 
> Now y'all can go back to having a meltdown about his love life, which he has already said he doesn't care what other people think about it or how he should conduct it or himself per other people's standards.  I'll just say you don't repeatedly date/live with, whatever someone you don't truly like/love unless you are desperate for any kind of affection or in it for the money.  Since they are both successful millionaires with multi-million dollar homes in various counties, I will rule out the monetary part.  Neither strikes me as people who can't get dates.  As long as it is not a Kardashian or Lena Dunham...


wonderlick:
Well, thanks to God, I'm capable to understand your point of you view - which sounds pretty subjective  - without anybody's help, although: it doesn't mean that I agree with it. Obviously, our eyes will see things differently, since : wh I like what Alex does , but I'm not a biased fangirl and again thanks to God, I can see whatever he does with fresh and impartial eyes.  I'm hardly naive, neither is my opinion, but I wish I could be. Unfortunately, entertainment is an industry where making profit is essential. So the weight of the movie eventually is not measured by the subject of project but by how much money and awards the project brings in. So a movie can be about Holocaust or Afghanistan or child abuse - if 12 people goes to see it as Alex joked about his own movies in the Morning Show - it becomes  just one item on the list, or even embarrassment if the studio spent a lot on it and it still tanked. Yes, critically acclaimed projects might open you some door to bigger projects, but if you don't prove yourself there, you're back in the indy circuit and most likely stay there. I already told my opinion about casting in a different post  which is pretty factual
Yes, there are plenty of actors who would envy his career and there are many who are definitely got further than him by his age, which is 42 already. TH may not be the right example indeed, because he achieved what he did  when he was still much younger than Alex is now. Fassbender has proven himself in indy and mainstream, two Oscar(apart from the many other) nominations by 38, being in two successfull franchises - he has nothing to be ashamed of and hardly a deadbeat career.
 I never denied that he is  highly bankable on tv and recently as we know, has become critically  successfull, too, but his bankability has not proven yet in movie films. I hope it's in the cards for him and his future projects in cinema will full the fans and studio execs' expectations. I'm sure he will be always welcome in tv.


----------



## Santress

New/old interview:

*The Little Drummer Girl – Stars Florence Pugh & Alexander Skarsgard + producer’s insights*
By Judy Sloane







AMC’s The Night Manager was the single most-awarded television show at the 2017 Golden Globes, also winning two Emmys. The network is now bringing another John La Carre novel to the screen, The Little Drummer Girl. 

In the six-part limited series, a brilliant young actress named Charlie (Florence Pugh) meets an intriguing man while vacationing in Greece. The mysterious man (played by Alexander Skarsgard) is in fact an Israeli intelligence officer who entangles her in a high-stakes plot to bring down a terrorist.

Stephen and Simon Cornwell serve as Executive Producers, and the series was directed by Park Chan-wook.

Simon Cornwell, Florence Pugh and Alexander Skarsgard came to the TV Critics tour to speak about their tale of espionage, love and betrayal.

The Little Drummer Girl premieres on AMC on November 19th 2018. AMC are showing two episodes each night over three consecutive days. In the UK the six episodes are being show each week. Episode 2 will air this Sunday, November 4th 2018.

The Alex parts:

*Both of your characters take on different personas. They don’t just grow and change. They are actually roleplaying a bit throughout the story. Is that more challenging to play?*

*Alexander Skarsgard:* That dichotomy is quite juicy and fun to play. For Becker, his job is to recruit this talented young actress and then create a fiction within the fiction and recreate a love story. That was quite exciting to explore because they’re very much in love in the fiction of it from Day 1 and when they started this adventure and they go through Greece.

The first date is at the Acropolis in the most beautiful, romantic setting ever. And as they get to know each other, you blur that line between what’s fiction and what’s reality.

How professional is Becker? When do you see cracks in his veneer? When does he show who he really is or how he really feels? I really enjoyed exploring that.

*Does Becker fall in love with Charlie?

Alexander: *There were moments where Charlie might think that she sees a crack and the audience might think that, oh, this is Becker coming out. He’s not playing the character anymore. He can’t hold back. These are real feelings. But that might necessarily not be the case.

That could also be him manipulating her because that could potentially be a way of drawing her even closer in; because if she feels or senses his humanity, she would follow him even more closely. And that’s what he wants. So that mind game was quite fun to play.
*
Florence: *I think you had a harder job than I did to do that because you were actually also embodying an actual character on the show, which was tricky, right? I didn’t have to pretend to be anyone. I was just acting as Charlie.

*Alexander:* Right, exactly. In the beginning the motivation was for Charlie. Becker keeps saying, ‘Be yourself, be yourself,’ and as he’s coaching her and telling her about Michel, this character that he’s pretending to be, she learns a lot and grows more confident.

At a certain point, you have to set off and really believe in what you’re doing. And then it gets complicated because then the question is, do you actually believe in the cause that you’re pretending to fight for? Which side are you on? Which side are you on?

*Florence:* Love.










Source:  https://filmreviewonline.com/2018/1...-pugh-alexander-skarsgard-producers-insights/


----------



## StarrLady

Alex and Florence are interviewed by the BBC and can be heard:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0000xxy

Here’s another scene:


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex in NYC:





*derekblasberg*  There were definitely sparks



Another *LDG* promo pic shared today (November 4, 2018):






*drummergirlshow*  Fiction or reality? The lines are blurred in episode two of #TheLittleDrummerGirl, starting now on @BBCOne.


----------



## VampFan

I can see how Alex has eased into social media. His rexdanger insta was sorta private for awhile until it wasn’t. Even when he went public, it’s still been under the radar. Now he’s posing for pics for DB, and it is posing. I get that. In our family we are reluctant social media users ranging in age from 18-70. I think the privacy issue is personal for everyone. I don’t judge. He can get naked on a beach and not want to participate in social media. Both are privacy issues. Just depends on what is private for the individual. I’m just happy that we’ve had/will have more opportunities to see him on screen...TV or movies.


----------



## aerohead21

Just something for you all to think about...Derek Blasberg rubs elbows with quite a list of celebrities. His bf is a venture capitalist. He seems fairly close to Alexa and Gwyneth and some others. Maybe reconsider success. It doesn’t have to be a mega fashion label or blockbuster movies making billions of dollars at the box office. Maybe it’s just being able to do what you want. And Alex is doing what he wants. Alexa is doing what she wants. They certainly have more than me and if that’s a measure of success then I’m a total loser with my middle class life not being able to take a vacation because my kids want to eat...just something to think about before saying Alex isn’t successful.


----------



## DeMonica

Oh, he's definitely very successful, maybe just not on the level of DeNiro or Cruise, although if it comes to hotness, he ranks among the very best.


----------



## Santress

Alex taped his appearance on *Live with Kelly and Ryan* today (November 5, 2018):

*lindajohohoho* Went to see a taping of #livewithkellyandryan! Guests were #judelaw and #christopherjackson , with bonus #alexanderskarsgard as he was taping his appearance in advance! Very fun!

Video:

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...364_249536205742832_7025802681667047493_n.mp4


----------



## Santress

He was also photographed out and about with Alexa yesterday (November 4, 2018, New York):



















 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/KAFru

The Daily Mail has already picked up on it:

Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård spark reconciliation rumours AGAIN as they step out in NYC together

They fuelled rumours of a romantic reunion when they were seen returning to London together in March.

And on-off couple Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård set tongues wagging about a potential reconciliation once again as they took a leisurely stroll through New York on Sunday.

The British model, 35, and the Swedish actor, 42, looked happy and relaxed as they shared a joke while wandering around the city together. 

The pair were believed to have called time on their two-year relationship in June 2017, but are thought to have reunited earlier this year.

In recent months, the Big Little Lies star is said to have reconciled with ex-girlfriend Charlize Theron, 43, after rekindling things on the set of their political comedy Flarsky, nearly six years on from when they first dated.

The power couple were rumoured to be dating back in 2012, but their short romance ended after 'just a few dates' with each going their separate ways...

Alexander walked alongside his former flame sporting reflective sunglasses while carrying a large green duffel bag. 

Earlier this year, the pair were seen making their way across St. Pancras International train station after arriving in the UK capital via Eurostar from Paris, France.

The couple, who had not been seen together since parting ways in summer 2017, linked arms as they exited the station and made their way onto the street. 

They originally confirmed their split in last July, with friends claiming the separation was entirely amicable. 

A source told E! Online: 'No one cheated on anyone. It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. They really did love each other and were pretty serious. They still have respect for each other.' 

Separate sources claim Alexa and Alexander have remained in regular contact since the split, adding: 'Alexa is always friends with her exes. She’s always cool with everyone she dates and stays in contact and even will hang out with them after they break up.

'She and her other exes have hung out after they break up and (Alexander) is no exception. They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.'

Alexa said of Alexander when they were dating: 'He’s an amazing man, very structured, responsible and supportive. He's very good at, not making me more grown up, per se, but at making me take myself more seriously.'

MailOnline has contacted representatives for the pair for further comment. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sg-rd-spark-reconciliation-rumours-AGAIN.html


----------



## audiogirl

DeMonica said:


> Oh, he's definitely very successful, maybe just not on the level of DeNiro or Cruise, although if it comes to hotness, he ranks among the very best.


He beat De Niro for the SAG award. That was an award for ability not hotness.


----------



## wonderlick

ellasam said:


> Not so much talking but getting him on pictures on Instagram , and trying to act like it’s an ‘’ accident’’ . She and her friends do it a lot. He hadn’t unpacked his suitcase on Mauritius, and her friends had him on their Instagram , sitting talking on the beach. What’s telling to me is there’s a video of everyone singing happy birthday to her at a restaurant, Alex is even singing, until he sees someone video taping it and his  whole demeanor changes immediately , and he stops singing and shuts down. Their relationship is very high school to me, break up , get back together, etc..... just my thoughts and opinion!!!




I thought you had some real tabloid tell alls or interviews giving intimate details, not some amatuer psychology hypothesis fueled by your dislike of the woman.  If this is the case, then Alicia Vikander needs to shut the hell up  beause she has specifically talked about their friendship in mulfiple interviews.  Dada can get one too for revealing their whereabouts on a regular basis.

I wish people would stop being so phony and hiding behind "just my humble opinion" nonsense when they just want to bad mouth someone even if they have to make up something.  You don't have to like her, but this is proof of her friends invading his privacy and him hating it/them?  Well then why does he hang out with them even when she is not around if they are so terrible?  Is he desperate for friends?  A very good friend of mind totally changes her demeanor when she is photographed or video taped even when she looks fantastic. I guess she is going to drop all her friends in the near future.  She is really taking her time with it


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> He beat De Niro for the SAG award. That was an award for ability not hotness.


Yes and Alex beat him for the Primetime Emmy and GG, too, but with the collection of  awards lined up on his mantelpiece I'm sure he'll survive if others enjoy the limelight  time to time.  Albeit, missing out on Teen Choice or Scream noms might irk him very much. 
Santress: great finds. Is this the same jacket as in TLDG? The colour seems to be the same.
ETA: Did anyone see the next episode? Thoughts? I think it was brilliant but hard to watch. He's excellent at playing these distant characters.


----------



## Santress

^Thank you! Agree, it looks like the same jacket. He has definitely picked up favorites from his film wardrobe.

 He also visited S*iriusXM Studios* today (November 5, 2018) to promote *The Little Drummer Girl:



*
Source:*  Getty*


----------



## MooCowmoo

The timeshare with Matt Hitt is up I see! [emoji6]


----------



## wonderlick

DeMonica said:


> wonderlick:
> Well, thanks to God, I'm capable to understand your point of you view - which sounds pretty subjective  - without anybody's help, although: it doesn't mean that I agree with it. Obviously, our eyes will see things differently, since : wh I like what Alex does , but I'm not a biased fangirl and again thanks to God, I can see whatever he does with fresh and impartial eyes.  I'm hardly naive, neither is my opinion, but I wish I could be. Unfortunately, entertainment is an industry where making profit is essential. So the weight of the movie eventually is not measured by the subject of project but by how much money and awards the project brings in. So a movie can be about Holocaust or Afghanistan or child abuse - if 12 people goes to see it as Alex joked about his own movies in the Morning Show - it becomes  just one item on the list, or even embarrassment if the studio spent a lot on it and it still tanked. Yes, critically acclaimed projects might open you some door to bigger projects, but if you don't prove yourself there, you're back in the indy circuit and most likely stay there. I already told my opinion about casting in a different post  which is pretty factual
> Yes, there are plenty of actors who would envy his career and there are many who are definitely got further than him by his age, which is 42 already. TH may not be the right example indeed, because he achieved what he did  when he was still much younger than Alex is now. Fassbender has proven himself in indy and mainstream, two Oscar(apart from the many other) nominations by 38, being in two successfull franchises - he has nothing to be ashamed of and hardly a deadbeat career.
> I never denied that he is  highly bankable on tv and recently as we know, has become critically  successfull, too, but his bankability has not proven yet in movie films. I hope it's in the cards for him and his future projects in cinema will full the fans and studio execs' expectations. I'm sure he will be always welcome in tv.



Wow!  You stay steeped in ignorance about the industry.  And you wrongly (again) assuming that he does movies like Diary of a Teenage Girl or Kill Team or Hold the Dark because under the illusion that he thinks the masses are going to swarm to them, especially because of their very controversial subject matters.  These movies have very small budgets. He and other actors have talked about repeatly about doing larger projects and endorsements that allow them to do small projects that THEY want to do and not worry about box office.  Please read the Michelle Williams Vanity Fair article since you don't seem to understand that.  Robert Pattison said the same thing.  These tiny movies put you on the radar of other directors and producers.  Diary of a Teenage Girl is how he got BLL.  No one saw Lady MacBeth but that is how Florence Pugh caught Park Chan Wook's eye and got LDG.

This obessession with Tarzan?  If Warner Btothets was so upset about Tarzan breaking even then why hire him again for the second season of BLL and as one of the leads in another movie?  Studios pay people off and give them the boot all the time.  See Henry Cavill.

Fassbender?  Is this a joke? Fassbender's two Oscars nominations haven gotten him where exactly?  To three years of big budget flops from MacBeth, Assassin's Creed (which he produced), the latest Alien movie, the Snowman, LIght Between the Oceans.  The last X-men movie didn't do too hot either.  There are some other indies in there that also didn't fair well critically or commercially. Did Miss Cleo (RIP) write that Variety article a few years ago citing that people were LESS inclined to watch a movie when he was starring because damn if it did not come true.

But Alex is a big cause for concern because he does not have Fassbender's  career?  I have really wondered about some of Alex's choices, but this?  By the way, Fascinating Fassbender's next and only upcoming movie outside the constantly pushed back X-men movie, is a kung fung movie with David Hasselhoff.  

Who knows what the future holds, but please take your L and call it a day on this one.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> He was also photographed out and about with Alexa yesterday (November 4, 2018, New York):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/KAFru
> 
> The Daily Mail has already picked up on it:
> 
> Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård spark reconciliation rumours AGAIN as they step out in NYC together
> 
> They fuelled rumours of a romantic reunion when they were seen returning to London together in March.
> 
> And on-off couple Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård set tongues wagging about a potential reconciliation once again as they took a leisurely stroll through New York on Sunday.
> 
> The British model, 35, and the Swedish actor, 42, looked happy and relaxed as they shared a joke while wandering around the city together.
> 
> The pair were believed to have called time on their two-year relationship in June 2017, but are thought to have reunited earlier this year.
> 
> In recent months, the Big Little Lies star is said to have reconciled with ex-girlfriend Charlize Theron, 43, after rekindling things on the set of their political comedy Flarsky, nearly six years on from when they first dated.
> 
> The power couple were rumoured to be dating back in 2012, but their short romance ended after 'just a few dates' with each going their separate ways...
> 
> Alexander walked alongside his former flame sporting reflective sunglasses while carrying a large green duffel bag.
> 
> Earlier this year, the pair were seen making their way across St. Pancras International train station after arriving in the UK capital via Eurostar from Paris, France.
> 
> The couple, who had not been seen together since parting ways in summer 2017, linked arms as they exited the station and made their way onto the street.
> 
> They originally confirmed their split in last July, with friends claiming the separation was entirely amicable.
> 
> A source told E! Online: 'No one cheated on anyone. It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. They really did love each other and were pretty serious. They still have respect for each other.'
> 
> Separate sources claim Alexa and Alexander have remained in regular contact since the split, adding: 'Alexa is always friends with her exes. She’s always cool with everyone she dates and stays in contact and even will hang out with them after they break up.
> 
> 'She and her other exes have hung out after they break up and (Alexander) is no exception. They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.'
> 
> Alexa said of Alexander when they were dating: 'He’s an amazing man, very structured, responsible and supportive. He's very good at, not making me more grown up, per se, but at making me take myself more seriously.'
> 
> MailOnline has contacted representatives for the pair for further comment.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sg-rd-spark-reconciliation-rumours-AGAIN.html


*He likes his single life: *“I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I’ll settle down.”


----------



## DeMonica

This one made me laugh:
https://goo.gl/images/RdFwLb
I mean the smile on Hoda's face and the way she's clutching his waist is priceless. He's obviously used to be adored and endures it with patience. I guess it's a typical female reaction to his charm
Now speaking about pictures: I still can't get over the shock of AC skinny legs.  This is by no means a criticism on Alex's taste.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> He was also photographed out and about with Alexa *yesterday (November 4, 2018,* New York):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/KAFru
> 
> The Daily Mail has already picked up on it:
> 
> Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård spark reconciliation rumours AGAIN as they step out in NYC together
> 
> They fuelled rumours of a romantic reunion when they were seen returning to London together in March.
> 
> And on-off couple Alexa Chung and Alexander Skarsgård set tongues wagging about a potential reconciliation once again as they took a leisurely stroll through New York on Sunday.
> 
> The British model, 35, and the Swedish actor, 42, looked happy and relaxed as they shared a joke while wandering around the city together.
> 
> The pair were believed to have called time on their two-year relationship in June 2017, but are thought to have reunited earlier this year.
> 
> In recent months, the Big Little Lies star is said to have reconciled with ex-girlfriend Charlize Theron, 43, after rekindling things on the set of their political comedy Flarsky, nearly six years on from when they first dated.
> 
> The power couple were rumoured to be dating back in 2012, but their short romance ended after 'just a few dates' with each going their separate ways...
> 
> Alexander walked alongside his former flame sporting reflective sunglasses while carrying a large green duffel bag.
> 
> Earlier this year, the pair were seen making their way across St. Pancras International train station after arriving in the UK capital via Eurostar from Paris, France.
> 
> The couple, who had not been seen together since parting ways in summer 2017, linked arms as they exited the station and made their way onto the street.
> 
> They originally confirmed their split in last July, with friends claiming the separation was entirely amicable.
> 
> A source told E! Online: 'No one cheated on anyone. It was a clean breakup that was caused by busy schedules and distance. They really did love each other and were pretty serious. They still have respect for each other.'
> 
> Separate sources claim Alexa and Alexander have remained in regular contact since the split, adding: 'Alexa is always friends with her exes. She’s always cool with everyone she dates and stays in contact and even will hang out with them after they break up.
> 
> 'She and her other exes have hung out after they break up and (Alexander) is no exception. They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.'
> 
> Alexa said of Alexander when they were dating: 'He’s an amazing man, very structured, responsible and supportive. He's very good at, not making me more grown up, per se, but at making me take myself more seriously.'
> 
> MailOnline has contacted representatives for the pair for further comment.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sg-rd-spark-reconciliation-rumours-AGAIN.html



She was back in London yesterday, so maybe these are from Saturday?



DeMonica said:


> Yes and Alex beat him for the Primetime Emmy and GG, too, but with the collection of  awards lined up on his mantelpiece I'm sure he'll survive if others enjoy the limelight  time to time.  Albeit, missing out on Teen Choice or Scream noms might irk him very much.
> Santress: great finds. *Is this the same jacket as in TLDG? The colour seems to be the same.*
> ETA: Did anyone see the next episode? Thoughts? I think it was brilliant but hard to watch. He's excellent at playing these distant characters.



So he's picked up two shirts and a jacket from LDG. I'm hoping for the aubergine pants and the loafer/moccasins to make appearances.  ETA, also the tiny swim trunks!

I'm not digging the jeans though, perhaps not tight enough?


----------



## aerohead21

On Wednesday we wear pink.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm not digging the jeans though, perhaps not tight enough?




They are bloody awful!!


----------



## Santress

More from today (November 5, 2018) at *SiriusXM Studios*:








Alexander Skarsgard looks so handsome while sitting down for an interview with SiriusXM on Monday (November 5) in New York City.

The 42-year-old actor opened up about his role in the upcoming movie Godzilla vs. Kong and he shed some light on his character.

Alex shot down rumors that he is playing the leader of a military unit.

“That’s not true. That’s a lie,” Alex said. “He’s not an alpha, bad-ass hero, which I thought was quite interesting. He is thrown into this very dangerous situation and is definitely not equipped for it and that makes it a bit more interesting in my opinion than had he been a bad-ass dude. He’s just a tiny, tiny human trying to survive between these two behemoths.”

http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/05...new-details-about-godzilla-vs-kong-character/

*manonbraz*  Eric.
#alexanderskarsgård 
Thanks @hodakotb ❤️


----------



## Santress

Source:  https://www.siriusxm.com/clips/site...e5/story/af6fe67a-e136-11e8-b200-03792dc71d99











Source:  *Getty
*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> They are bloody awful!!



I think they should probably be burned. 
He looks great from the waist up though.



Santress said:


> More from today (November 5, 2018) at *SiriusXM Studios*:
> The 42-year-old actor opened up about his role in the upcoming movie Godzilla vs. Kong and he shed some light on his character.
> Alex shot down rumors that he is playing the leader of a military unit.
> “That’s not true. That’s a lie,” Alex said. “He’s not an alpha, bad-ass hero, which I thought was quite interesting. He is thrown into this very dangerous situation and is definitely not equipped for it and that makes it a bit more interesting in my opinion than had he been a bad-ass dude. He’s just a tiny, tiny human trying to survive between these two behemoths.”
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/05...new-details-about-godzilla-vs-kong-character/
> 
> *manonbraz*  Eric.
> #alexanderskarsgård
> Thanks @hodakotb ❤️




So not military, but more 'normal. I think I prefer that.


----------



## Blue Irina

I don't remember him wearing awful jeans in recent years. Alex, I love you baby, but those jeans are...


----------



## ellasam

Blue Irina said:


> I don't remember him wearing awful jeans in recent years. Alex, I love you baby, but those jeans are...
> View attachment 4244404



What’s with rolling them up?????!!!!!....... jeez ……………


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So not military, but more 'normal. I think I prefer that.


I agree. He has played a lot of military roles so I don’t mind seeing him play a more regular guy this time. Also, I prefer seeing Alex running through the jungle rather than just being some military guy who shoots at the giants. And more of a chance he could be in a t-shirt or even shirtless....in the hot jungle.


----------



## StarrLady

I just saw the AMC TV spot for The Little Drummer Girl on CNN...it was cool to see!


----------



## Kitkath70

It’s Alexa’s Birthday.  That could explain why they are hanging out.  I don’t think they are back together.  He’s heading out to film another movie in a couple of days for at least a few months.   If she shows up in Hawaii, then maybe.  Otherwise, I think they have remained friends.  She was too much into Matt Hitt after the last so called break up.  I think Alex has moved on romantically from her.


----------



## Santress

Candids of Alex leaving *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (November 5, 2018):
























 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Cx65X


----------



## Santress

HQs from today at *SiriusXM Studios* (November 5, 2018):


















 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Nq8zq


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think they should probably be burned.
> He looks great from the waist up though.
> 
> 
> 
> So not military, but more 'normal. I think I prefer that.


The ashes should be scattered, too! I hope the aubergine pants will remain hidden in the closet of a costume storrage somewhere far far away in a galaxy. The shirt colour is lovely and works well with his natural colouring. It might be weird but I don't mind a little mascara (even a full eye make up a la LA Times 2010) but his eyebrows look like a little brother of his drew  straight lines with crayons here. He looks like here that he reverted to his naturally lithe frame, while on that fireworks pic he looks as usual. I thought he was a vampire not a shapeshifter.
Apart from big events he probably doesn't surrounded by army of helpers. Nobody has polished .......those boots for a long time.



Blue Irina said:


> I don't remember him wearing awful jeans in recent years. Alex, I love you baby, but those jeans are...
> View attachment 4244404


Correctly put!

Santress: Thanks for uploading all these pics, incl. the Hoda pic I had failed to link properly. The return of the 80s sweater.


----------



## Julia_W

I hope that he was just attending The Late Show. Isn't his appearance on the 9th?!  I would hate to think he is wearing that sweater for his interview with Stephen.  He has definitely been out and about lately!  I love it


----------



## jooa

Julia_W said:


> I hope that he was just attending The Late Show. Isn't his appearance on the 9th?!  I would hate to think he is wearing that sweater for his interview with Stephen.  He has definitely been out and about lately!  I love it


He said in an interview above that he's leaving for Hawaii in 2 days so I guess he taped The Late Show with Stephen Colbert in advance.
The shooting for G vs. K is starting this week (according to the director), so is very likely that he won't be at the US premiere of TLDG in NY next week.


----------



## aerohead21

Oh man...is that the same sweater from the sneaky bar pic? All I could think was it reminds me so much of a Cosby sweater. Not his fault...cuz it is a nice sweater...


----------



## hecatehoney

So, Alexander and Michael Shannon came into my workplace today for an interview and of course, I volunteered to escort them to the green room. Alex was dressed in a white turtleneck and jacket (Shannon was dressed down in flannel).  They arrived separately and both were very charming and both talked about the midterm elections.  Alex's Swedish accent was more pronounced than it usually is though he did default to that southern accent thing during the interview.  They had a great rapport with each other and the interview was definitely one of the better ones as both of them complemented the reporter on his questions.  Since the interview hasn't been edited and isn't available yet, I can't say more.  However, after it was over, the reporter told Alex the last time he'd interviewed him was before he went to the South Pole so Alex ended up describing the trip to both Shannon and the reporter which was fascinating and very funny to hear.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the report, hecatehoney!

A preview from another interview Alex did with *SiriusXM Entertainment*:



via

Just got out of the studio here  with Alexander Skarsgård at SiriusXM Entertainment. We had such a great time. The whole interview goes live on Thursday, but here's a little peek to whet your appetite. Check it out!  …



More *LDG* promo stills shared today (November 6, 2018):

I'm not kidding when I say The Little Drummer Girl is a 6-hour extravaganza of vintage fashion porn, especially for the outerwear fetishists among us.


----------



## Santress

HQs/Candids of Alex out and about in NYC yesterday (November 5, 2018):



















 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/dTdTg


----------



## Santress

New behind-the-scenes pic of Alex filming *TLDG* shared today (November 7, 2018):






Take a behind-the-scenes look at episode two of Park Chan-wook's visually stunning #TheLittleDrummerGirl.



Promo clip shared by *AMC* today:

Alexander Skarsgård is a man of mystery. He says his name is Peter, but you will know him as Becker. #TheLittleDrummerGirl


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex & Michael Shannon promoting *TLDG* shared today (November 7, 2018) on instagram:

entertainment_ap:  “Alexander Skarsgard and Michael Shannon appears in New York to promote their new AMC series “The Little Drummer Girl” premiering on Nov. 19. AP Photo by Taylor Jewell. #michael shannon #alexander skarsgard #taylor jewell.”


----------



## DeMonica

The article is mostly about the actor who plays Salim/Michel who is impersonated by Becker/Alex, but, of course, Alex is mentioned.
https://www.bustle.com/p/the-actor-...l-also-stars-in-a-hit-netflix-series-13100849

Executive producer, Simon Cornwall, recently opened up about the casting decisions behind some of the show's lead characters. And when discussing Skarsgard's role as an Israeli spy in the series, he revealed he was confident that Skarsgard was the man for the role. Cornwall told the _Express,_ "We admired Alexander's performances for a while. It's a very restrained performance. He is constantly pulling back from his own emotions. Just at the end episode two, you see a hint of something in his own feelings coming through", and continued "The tension in what might be a burgeoning romance between him and Charlie is drawn from it being held back and Alex is somebody who could deliver that. He has a sort of quiet intensity to his performance that made him very very natural for this".

Watching the second episode, my initial reaction to Becker's plan of impersonating "Michel"was exactly like Charlie's (You look nothing like him), because there's not much physical resemblance between the two actors, but I keep an open mind and we'll see how the story goes.


----------



## MACBA

Why he has better American accent than Joel considering this one has an American father?


----------



## Santress

New candids of Alex in NYC (possibly from today, November 7, 2018):









*Alexander’s turtleneck*

Alexander Skarsgard is currently promoting The Little Drummer Girl. The series premiered on the BBC a couple of weeks ago and will begin airing later this month on AMC. It’s based on John le Carré’s novel and is acclaimed director Park Chan-wook’s television debut which is why it’s so highly anticipated – the trailer looks great and the reviews out of the UK have been solid. Also Michael Shannon’s in it, speaking with a weird accent. The last time John Le Carré was adapted at AMC was three years ago - The Night Manager, starring Tom Hiddleston and Hugh Laurie, directed by Susanne Bier. That series was nominated for several Emmys and Golden Globes. So. Expectations are high. And, of course, Alexander is coming off his own wins for his work in Big Little Lies. 

In other Alexander news, production is underway on his next film, Kong vs Godzilla which… I’ve been sleeping on this so I had no idea. What? This is a real movie? Stupid question. Of course it’s a movie. There are apparently a lot of people who are waiting for this movie. They’ll be waiting until 2020. Because first is Godzilla: King of the Monsters, starring Millie Bobby Brown, due out in May. Totally forgot about that one too. 

Can we talk about his outfit now? I like it. He looks good in a turtleneck. He looks good in these pants. And he’s all matchy matchy with the sweater and the shoes so I wonder if that green bag is deliberate, so as not to look too matchy matchy. Why have we never considered Gossip Genie-ing Alexander Skarsgard with Jennifer Aniston? He knows Reese Witherspoon from Big Little Lies. Reese knows Jen from years and years and Friends. Reese could and would TOTALLY set that up, non? 

Source:  https://www.laineygossip.com/alexan...ood-in-turtleneck-while-out-in-new-york/51258


----------



## DeMonica

The trusty green gym bag is his faithful companion.  Not feeling the brown, but the pants are a quantum leap from the dad pants. Did he get a haircut?


----------



## wonderlick

MACBA said:


> Why he has better American accent than Joel considering this one has an American father?



Some people can do it and some just can't or need lots and lots of practice.  Eiza Gonzalez is born and raised Mexican and spoke with a flawless American accent in Baby Driver.  I think she speaks in one irl.  Rebecca Hall can too despite being British.  Watch her in the movie Christine.  Underrated flick.

In the past few years, it is pretty much essential to be able to speak in an American accent if you are not already well established like Colin Firth (terrible American accent) and want to make it in Hollywood or scoop up big roles.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MACBA said:


> Why he has better American accent than Joel considering this one has an American father?



Accents are weird things. I met an American in Sweden who'd lived there for years, he spoke English with a Swedish accent and Swedish with an American accent.
And Alex had to work to get rid of the his Swedish accent. Since Joel can switch into an American accent when he needs to, he may not feel the need to get rid of the Swedish accent in real life.



DeMonica said:


> The trusty green gym bag is his faithful companion.  Not feeling the brown, but the pants are a quantum leap from the dad pants. Did he get a haircut?



I like that shade of brown, it sort of reminds me of a graham cracker   And this is a better sweater than the Cosby sweater.
And yes, thank goodness we've not seen the )(@#)($*) dad pants in a couple of days.
And I do think he trimmed up the hair again.


----------



## Santress

New pics from this evening:

Alex at the *WSJ Magazine 2018 Innovator Awards* held at The Museum of Modern Art (November 7, 2018,NYC):












Source:  *Zimbio.com
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...zine+2018+Innovator+Awards+Inside/E1LH0n40OyK

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...e+2018+Innovator+Awards+Sponsored/4NFxXarXch-


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from tonight (November 7, 2018, NYC):













 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/m3C7i


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/m3C7i


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/m3C7i

Video from tonight (November 7, 2018):

https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagra...5593_190508801871939_418888007273749885_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/jui1jp76

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/wsjmag/

More/HQs from today (November 7, 2018, NYC):



 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/UYho6


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/UYho6


----------



## StarrLady

I think Alex looks really good, a tall drink of water.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night (November 7, 2018):














 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/LXfxR


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/LXfxR


----------



## Santress

Another video from last night (November 7, 2018) (brief glimpse on the right during the standing ovation for *Ralph Lauren*):

https://scontent-sea1-1.cdninstagra...215_126892261635104_1355917936179373345_n.mp4

http://sendvid.com/ecnnppnj

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/wsjmag/

Fan pic from *TIFF 2018*:




*guscunha*  TIFF sightings part 2/4 #tbt #tiff #kjapa #amandlastenberg #alexanderskarsgard #jesseeisenberg #oliviawilde #oliviacooke #annettebening #joaquinphoenix @kjapa @amandlasponsored @oliviawilde


----------



## StarrLady

I just saw the TV spot for The Little Drummer Girl on CNN again. So if you are in North America, the TV spot is showing on CNN and probably other networks too if you want to try and catch it.


----------



## aerohead21

Those brown shoes are deliciousness...and while the one sweater is a bit too Cosby, the pattern helps break up that strong ...teal?? Color...it’s a beautiful jacket and pants...just needs a button down and a tie or keep with a patterned sweater...personally, I liked the Cosby sweater with it better than the turtleneck, and the turtleneck by itself maybe with a nice denim or non-brown tone pant.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Accents are weird things. I met an American in Sweden who'd lived there for years, he spoke English with a Swedish accent and Swedish with an American accent.
> And Alex had to work to get rid of the his Swedish accent. Since Joel can switch into an American accent when he needs to, he may not feel the need to get rid of the Swedish accent in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> *I like that shade of brown, it sort of reminds me of a graham cracker   And this is a better sweater than the Cosby sweater.*
> And yes, thank goodness we've not seen the )(@#)($*) dad pants in a couple of days.
> And I do think he trimmed up the hair again.


Any sweater is better than the Cosby sweater!!! If you like graham crackers his currently favoured colour must be a pleasant association. I have a feeling that his brown season will last for a while, but .  If it comes to turtlenecks, sweaters I mean, I prefer the white one or that dark one he wore at the HB event but sadly he doesn't dress or undress according to my wishes. 


Santress said:


> New pics from this evening:
> 
> Alex at the *WSJ Magazine 2018 Innovator Awards* held at The Museum of Modern Art (November 7, 2018,NYC):
> 
> View attachment 4246094
> View attachment 4246095
> View attachment 4246096
> View attachment 4246097
> View attachment 4246098
> View attachment 4246099
> View attachment 4246100
> 
> View attachment 4246118
> 
> 
> Source:  *Zimbio.com
> *
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...zine+2018+Innovator+Awards+Inside/E1LH0n40OyK
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...e+2018+Innovator+Awards+Sponsored/4NFxXarXch-


Alex looks stunning and very natural. Less is definitely more in this case. I don't mind to see his dark circles and a few wrinkles, it just makes him more real and human. I wonder if showing up at these events in NYC has anything to do with Blasberg and his fashion connections.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I don't think Blasberg has much to do with what fashion events he gets invites to and what he decides to attend. Plus, he's got promo to do, and events like these are also a way to be out and seen.
And this event was a WSJ event, he was on the September cover of their magazine. So it makes sense that they'd invite him.


----------



## wonderlick

Really?  As soon as he started to get noticed years ago he got invites like most celebs.  He has never needed Blasberg for anything, especially anything fashion wise.  They are friends with things and friends in common.  It is not like he got him his Calvin Klein or Tumi contracts or anybody else a fashion or makeup contract.  Blasberg is the defintion of a gadabout.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from tonight's SAG-AFTRA *LDG* screening and Q&A (November 8, 2018, NYC):

*robertat514*  Got a selfie at the screening of @drummergirlshow - actor @alexskarsgardworld #selfie #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #trueblood #actors #biglittlelies #nofilter #me



More HQs from the *WSJ Magazine 2018 Innovator Awards* (November 7, 2018, NYC):













 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/TFqyI


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/TFqyI


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/TFqyI


----------



## Santress

More from tonight's Q&A (November 8, 2018, NYC):






*robertat514*  At the screening of @drummergirlshow - actor @alexskarsgardworld #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #trueblood #biglittlelies #actors #amc #tv



So grateful to @sagaftraFOUND for this wonderful screening and talkback with #alexanderskarsgård of #thelittledrummer


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from tonight (November 8, 2018) in NYC:






*robertat514*  At @drummergirlshow - Q&A with actor @alexskarsgardworld - check out the mini series on AMC #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #amc #miniseries #actors #trueblood #biglittlelies #vampires #mylife #nyc



*robertat514*  Another selfie with actor @alexskarsgardworld after the screening of the AMC series @drummergirlshow #selfie #alexanderskarsgard #actors #thelittledrummergirl #trueblood #amc #miniseries #watchthis #biglittleliesactors #mylife



Fan photo from the night of the *WSJ Magazine 2018 Innovator Awards* (November 7, 2018, NYC):

*vanessatherealmvp*  #AlexanderSkarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> I don't think Blasberg has much to do with what fashion events he gets invites to and what he decides to attend. Plus, he's got promo to do, and events like these are also a way to be out and seen.
> And this event was a WSJ event, he was on the September cover of their magazine. So it makes sense that they'd invite him.


WSJ was pretty obvious. I was simply surprised at the frequency of these events he currently attends. You are probably right that it's still part of TLDG promo.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
He did some events/appearances last year as well, probably also part of his promoting of BLL. And yes, in some appearances, he was probably comped. 
So I think these have more do with what he and his 'team' feel he likes and would be good to be seen at when he 'needs' to be seen rather than Derek. Not that Derek can't introduce him to new people but at this stage this is more Alex and what he wants to do.

The SAG event: I was wrong a few weeks ago when I said LDG wasn't eligible for the upcoming Globes. It is, but just barely.


----------



## Santress

From last night's Q&A (November 8, 2018, NYC):













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty
*
Another fan pic:

*doloresofcourse*   Posting for a friend: "Had a wonderful evening at the SAG-Aftra Conversations event for The Little Drummer Girl in NYC last night. Alexander Skarsgard is just as handsome and charming in person as you imagined. Pictured here with my friend Angela." - DWinn @fancydancer76 @rexdanger @sagaftra #littledrummergirl #thelittledrummergirl #alexanderskarsgard #sagaftra


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The SAG event: I was wrong a few weeks ago when I said LDG wasn't eligible for the upcoming Globes. It is, but just barely.


Yes, I thought they were rushing TLDG out perhaps to make it eligible for the Globes. It is an unusually fast turnaround, filming had just ended and they were already saying that the series would air in 2018. (And it was 6 hours worth of material.) They also seemed to act like they had something special and the reviews so far seem to indicate they were right as the reviews have been stellar. (It has 86% on Rotten Tomatoes.)

Reminder: Alex is appearing on Steven Colbert tonight.


----------



## hecatehoney

I'm not sure if this link works but this is an official pic from this past Tuesday when Alex and Michael Shannon were interviewed at my workplace.  The interview hasn't been released yet so will attempt to post it when it is unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!
Is it just me or is instagram having a lot of issues today - more than their usual ones?

Preview of Alex's interview in tomorrow's (November 10, 2018) issue of *The Times Magazine*.
They used an old photo so not sure we will get new pics.







*msnicolajeal*  #AlexanderSkarsgard in #TheTimesMagazine tomorrow! Photography by #MichaelSchwartz | Styling by #JeanneYang | #LittleDrummerGirl #Sex #BBC



Another fan photo from last night's *SAG* event (November 9, 2018, NYC):






*paradoxamunet * Wasn't hungry this time! #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> He did some events/appearances last year as well, probably also part of his promoting of BLL. And yes, in some appearances, he was probably comped.
> So I think these have more do with what he and his 'team' feel he likes and would be good to be seen at when he 'needs' to be seen rather than Derek. Not that Derek can't introduce him to new people but at this stage this is more Alex and what he wants to do.
> 
> The SAG event: I was wrong a few weeks ago when I said LDG wasn't eligible for the upcoming Globes. It is, but just barely.


Don't worry, I got your opinion on Blasberg even the first time around   and I'm not that concerned with him. Anyway, whichever selective criterion Alex and his team use for the invites he gets like every celeb in his position, is up to them. Enjoy the Colbert show tonight.
ETA: I'm looking forward to reading that Times Mag article.


----------



## Santress

HQs from the *LDG* SAG-AFTRA screening & Q&A last night (November 8, 2018):













 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/wxc89


----------



## Santress

HQs from Alex's appearance on *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (air date:  November 9, 2018, taped:  November 5, 2018):


















 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/8TCAd


----------



## Santress

Here is the new interview (November 10, 2018) with *The Times Magazine *(no new photos):

*Alexander Skarsgård on being single, wanting to marry a Brit, Big Little Lies and the BBC’s new The Little Drummer Girl*
He loves Leeds, pubs and Steve Coogan. Helena de Bertodano meets the Scandi star of John le Carré’s latest hit TV thriller

In the first episode of the BBC drama series The Little Drummer Girl, Gadi Becker, played by Alexander Skarsgård , is described as “an international man of mystery”. The same might be said of Skarsgård himself. He is a hard man to pin down. It takes weeks to arrange a meeting with him, across continents and time zones – the location switching from New York to Stockholm to Los Angeles, then Toronto. Even en route to Toronto, I have no idea when or where – or, to be honest, if – we will meet. The next day, I receive my instructions: come to the Ritz-Carlton hotel at 11am. As soon as that is tied down, the location and time change. Now it’s 11.15 at the Shangri-La Hotel, where a private dining room has been reserved: “Take the elevator to the ground floor, turn right and there will be a host desk. The reservation is booked under the name ‘Andrew Kerr’.”

As I wait alone in the room, the minutes ticking by, I idly google “Andrew Kerr”, just in case he shows up instead. A photograph of a laughing red-faced man with sweeping white hair – the co-founder of the Glastonbury festival – fills the screen. But he died in 2014. Noon comes and goes. The walls are mirrored glass, so I can’t see the corridor outside. Then, just when I have given up all hope, one of the mirrored panels opens and a tall man, dressed from head to toe in black, lopes in, black sunglasses covering his eyes. “Hi, I’m Alex,” he says, removing the glasses to reveal ice-blue, tired eyes. He apologises profusely for being late – he is too nice to say so, but none of the uncertainty is his fault. He has no control over his Toronto Film Festival schedule, which is managed by a team of publicists and includes back-to-back screenings, conferences and panels. “This week is killing me,” he sighs, pulling out a chair. He is too tall to fit his knees under the table so he sits sideways, legs flung out in front of him, pouring himself a cup of black tea from a dainty china pot.

The Little Drummer Girl is a six-part television adaptation of John le Carré’s espionage novel, produced by the same team that created the excellent The Night Manager. Skarsgård , 42, plays a mysterious Mossad agent who entices a young English actress called Charlie, played by Florence Pugh, to help him undermine a Palestinian terror network. For the role he drew on his own experience in the Swedish military. “You quickly assess a situation and learn how to navigate it.”

The director of the series, Park Chan-wook, best known for the notorious revenge thriller Oldboy, has said of Skarsgård’s role as Becker, “To play an enigmatic man who hides his true feelings deep inside, I couldn’t think of a more fitting actor.”

Few actors have played a wider range of characters than Skarsgård . He kicked off his career in Zoolander as a vacuous male model. “Did you ever think,” asks Ben Stiller peevishly of his character, Meekus, “that there’s maybe more to life than being really, really, really ridiculously good-looking?”

It was Skarsgård’s first Hollywood movie and it seems he has been trying to formulate an answer ever since, often running in the opposite direction to make himself as unattractive as possible – not easy for a 6ft 4in, blue-eyed blond Swede who is absurdly handsome even in Scandinavian terms. In Big Little Lies, the HBO series that won him both a Golden Globe and an Emmy, his expression is often one of twisted rage as he beats up his wife, played by Nicole Kidman. In The Diary of a Teenage Girl, he plays a moustached paedophile; in Hold the Dark, a recently released Netflix movie, he wears a sinister wolf mask as he wreaks murderous mayhem on a small Alaska town.

Part of a Swedish acting dynasty, Skarsgård is the eldest of eight siblings, some of whom – Gustaf, Bill and Valter – act too. His father, Stellan Skarsgård , stars in Lars von Trier movies and is one of the trio of fathers in Mamma Mia!. Although well established as an actor for the past decade, Alexander Skarsgård does not live a movie-star lifestyle. Until recently, he did not even have a place to live. “For the past three years I haven’t had a home. Just a suitcase with the bare essentials.”

So he has been travelling from one film set to another, then returning to Stockholm to sleep on his father’s futon. “I stay in their gaming room,” says Skarsgård , speaking without a hint of a Swedish accent. “He has a six-year-old and a nine-year-old [Alexander’s half brothers from his father’s second marriage] so at seven in the morning the kids come in and sit on my head and play video games.” Recently, however, he has bought flats in both New York and Stockholm, although has spent hardly any time in either.

Skarsgård describes his upbringing as bohemian, living in a large apartment with his cousins above and his grandparents over the road. Every night there would be big raucous dinners at home with extended family and his parents’ hippy and anarchist friends. Skarsgård was embarrassed by his extrovert father. “He wasn’t like my friends’ dads, the archetypal Swedish businessmen. I wanted him to wear a grey suit and go to the office.” What did he wear? “Kaftans. Or nothing. He’d just walk around naked with a glass of wine. He’s an extraordinary cook. I think he’s more passionate about cooking than acting. So he’d cook and hang out and be social and lovely – everything I appreciate today, but at the time I was just, ‘Be normal, dude.’ ”

“It’s always fun to embarrass your children,” says his father with relish, speaking by phone later from his Stockholm home, which sounds like merry chaos with his two youngest sons shrieking in the background. “Now Alex has become like me. I’m very pleased when he goes to a premiere in drag or when he tells everybody on the Conan show that I have a small penis. That makes me proud.”

Like his father, the younger Skarsgård has an off-kilter sense of humour. Although he doesn’t really engage with social media, he has an account under the pseudonym @rexdanger (“Danger is my maiden name”), where he posts mysterious photographs: a strapless thong; a hairy man smoking a pipe with the caption, “Happy Mother’s Day”.

Growing up, Skarsgård spent a lot of time at the theatre. “Most of my childhood memories are backstage when my father was working with Ingmar Bergman. I didn’t care about him; he was just an old man reading Strindberg lines. But I loved being in the catacombs where they had all the prosthetics and wigs. The make-up artist would try everything on me.”

Inevitably, Skarsgård was drawn into acting. “It was haphazard. Once, Allan Edwall, who was a formidable actor and film-maker in Sweden, needed a seven-year-old kid for his film and he was over at our place. I happened to be seven and he was like, ‘Hey do you want to be in my movie?’ I was like, ‘Yeah, sure.’ ”

His father, who was in the film as well, says, “It was obvious Alex had a talent. He had a very vulnerable, open face, which he still has. Even when he plays this awful character in Big Little Lies, you see a streak of vulnerability that makes him – even as a monster – human.”

But when he played the lead role aged 13 in another Swedish movie, Skarsgård struggled with the ensuing attention. Girls would be waiting outside his home for autographs. “It made me very uncomfortable. So I quit.”

He finished school, and then – in a bid to show how different he was from his pacifist parents – enlisted in the Swedish navy for 18 months, joining an antiterrorism unit. Then came another strange move: he went to Leeds to study English, deliberately avoiding London “because all Swedes go to London: it’s an adventure, but a safe adventure”. Skarsgård doesn’t do safe adventures. He loved Leeds, embracing the pub culture, becoming a passionate Leeds United supporter and soaking up British comedy, especially Alan Partridge/Steve Coogan – still his idol. He lived in an unheated basement flat “like a bomb shelter”, sharing a bathroom with two dodgy men. “One looked like the killer from Twin Peaks – he had long grey hair and screamed at himself – and the other was a drug dealer who fried fish in his room.”

Still uncertain about his future, Skarsgård visited his father, who was working in Los Angeles, and on a whim auditioned for Zoolander. Completely unprepared, he turned up in flip-flops, met Ben Stiller, read a couple of lines and landed the role. When he moved later to LA to pursue an acting career, having decided it was the only thing he was any good at, he found it much harder than he had thought. “I was the bottom of the barrel.”

For years he tried to get a foothold, with very limited success, and was on the verge of going home. “I was auditioning for a horror movie to play the boyfriend who gets eaten by the monster in the third scene. I thought, ‘What is the point?’ I don’t want to do this and it’s not like I’m even being offered it; I have to chase after it. I was only doing it to please my agents.”

Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/magazine...he-bbcs-new-the-little-drummer-girl-f0n0sdjlb


----------



## Santress

Then, just before his visa ran out, his luck changed. He was offered the role of Sergeant Brad “Iceman” Colbert in the Iraq War miniseries Generation Kill. Thirty-six hours later he was on a plane to Namibia, where he filmed for seven months in the desert. “That changed everything,” he says. True Blood – the fantasy horror television series that made his name, albeit as a Viking vampire – followed, then he was asked to play Lady Gaga’s boyfriend in her 2009 music video Paparazzi, which has had more than 225 million views. “I was completely oblivious to who she was,” says Skarsgård . “But I knew Jonas [Akerlund, the director], and he told me his idea for the music video. As far as love stories go [he throws Lady Gaga off a balcony; she comes back and poisons him], it felt like a pretty fun one.”

Perhaps The Legend of Tarzan is the only movie in which Skarsgård has unabashedly traded on his looks. Even so, he was not a shoo-in for the role. Warner Bros was concerned that he was not “primal and animalistic” enough. That changed when a video of a very drunken Skarsgård leading a football chant in support of his beloved local team, Hammarby, popped up on YouTube. Skarsgård recalls the embarrassment he felt the morning after the match when he woke up with a hangover and realised the video had gone viral. “I was like, ‘Oh God, that’s it.’ ”

In fact, instead of sabotaging his career, it solidified it. “My agent sent it to Warners and said, ‘Is he not animalistic enough for you?’ ”

Skarsgård doesn’t move in Hollywood circles. “One of my closest friends makes yoghurt,” he says. He is referring to Siggi Hilmarsson, an Icelandic entrepreneur who has set up a very successful yoghurt business in the United States, Siggi’s Dairy, soon to launch in the UK. “We met eight years ago at a glögg [mulled wine] party. It was almost like an epiphany. I knew immediately, ‘Oh ****, I think we’re best friends.’ And we are. It was like a love story, but on a platonic level.”

Single at the moment, he is waiting for a similar epiphany in his love life. “I’m not going to settle and say, ‘Oh, you’re all right – let’s make a family.’ I’m more romantic than that. I have friends who’ve done that and they’re not happy, and then they go through horrible divorces. I was with a girl for a couple of years and it ended up not working out, but we’re still close friends.” He is referring to Alexa Chung, the British television presenter.

Does he think he’ll end up with someone Swedish? “No, I think British,” he says immediately. “From a very early age, I’ve always thought I’ll end up with a Brit. There’s something about the mentality. Brits have a sensibility that I respond to. They make fun of themselves in a way that I really appreciate.”

However, before the stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have “at least” nine children – “to beat my dad”. And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. “That’s not to say I want to wait until I’m 65,” he explains. “I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. But I am having the time of my life: I’m working with extraordinary film-makers. I feel like I’m in a good space. I’m not avoiding a relationship, but I’m also not desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.”

His friends and family all say that Skarsgård has not changed since becoming famous. “The good thing,” says his father, “is that he, and all his brothers, have a very healthy attitude towards the fundamental silliness of fame. I don’t know how they got inoculated against it, but it makes me happy.”

“There are definitely moments when I feel that what I am doing is trivial,” says Skarsgård . “One of my brothers is an ICU doctor, and when I’m in Sweden he’ll come home having been up for 18 hours literally saving lives, and I’m on the couch working on a script saying, ‘I’m not really feeling this love scene.’ ”

His friend Siggi Hilmarsson describes how Skarsgård avoids the glitz, preferring “the local dive” when they meet up. “And he’s a good guest. My girlfriend is always impressed by the fact that when he comes over for dinner, he cleans up the dishes.”

Hilmarsson describes taking Skarsgård on a week-long hiking trip with some other friends to Hornstrandir in Iceland, a nature reserve that is only accessible by boat. An hour into the hike, Skarsgård’s old hiking boots were falling apart. “The glue under the sole just disintegrated,” says Hilmarsson. “We tried to fix them with tape, but nothing worked. He was feeling absolutely miserable, because he didn’t want to be a nuisance: he was the new guy and we were all old friends. We were debating whether to ask the boat to return or try to hike back. But he absolutely refused. He said, ‘There’s no way in the world I’m going to disrupt this hike. We’re not turning back.’ He wound up hiking the entire mountain trip barefoot and in wading shoes – which he had brought for crossing rivers.”

With all this unremitting niceness, no wonder he seeks unlikeable characters to play. “I gravitate towards roles that are dark. I find that psychologically interesting to explore. I’m quite an optimistic guy in real life, quite upbeat, but I find it cathartic to explore aspects that are so different.”

It is hard to imagine someone more hateful than Perry in the last episode of Big Little Lies, beating and kicking his wife at a party while dressed as Elvis. Before filming, he and Kidman spent time together with the two boys who play their sons, so that they would feel like a real family when shooting began. “[Nicole and I] became very close and we really trusted each other. It was crucial in diving into the darkness of that relationship that we were always there for each other. Perry was not the stereotypical wife-beater. He was tormented … We were both drained after those scenes.”

To everyone’s relief, Perry was killed at the end of season one. Yet he has just been filming the second season in Monterey. How does that work? “I don’t think I can say anything,” says Skarsgård . There was even a glimpse of Perry’s funeral – although you don’t have to watch many television soaps to know that a funeral is not always confirmation of a death. Skarsgård laughs. “I’m not going to be stepping out of the shower [he is referring to Bobby Ewing’s return from the dead in Dallas]. But there could be other ways.”

Rumours include a twin brother, played of course by Skarsgård , or perhaps more likely, flashbacks. One detail he can confirm: “Meryl Streep plays my mother.”

Who is Andrew Kerr, I ask. He looks surprised. Someone has blown his cover. “Oh no, I’m going to have to change my alias.” I don’t have to mention it, I say. He shrugs. “I have to change it anyway.” I show him the picture of the Andrew Kerr I found. “Is that him? ****, I never knew. I love Glastonbury. It’s my favourite festival.” His Andrew Kerr is different. “I was reading a book about Laurence Olivier and Vivien Leigh and their secret love affair. Olivier would check in to hotels in the English countryside as Andrew Kerr. Literally, the book was in my hand when my agent called me and said you should think about an alias when you travel.” He looks embarrassed. “It sounds very pretentious now.”

In fact, Skarsgård could not be less pretentious. “I’m very aware of how disgustingly lucky I am,” he says. “I don’t expect it to last for ever.” So where does he see himself in ten years? He looks baffled, as though he has not given it a second’s thought. “I don’t even know where I’ll be in ten days.”

The Little Drummer Girl continues at 9pm on Sundays on BBC One

Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/magazine...he-bbcs-new-the-little-drummer-girl-f0n0sdjlb


----------



## Santress

From Alex's appearance on *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* tonight (air date:  November 9, 2018, taped:  November 5, 2018):

He stars in the new series #LittleDrummerGirl on @AMC_TV it’s #AlexanderSkarsgard #LSSC



When you’re the king in Sweden. #LSSC


----------



## jooa




----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> However, before the stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have “at least” nine children – “to beat my dad”. And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. “That’s not to say I want to wait until I’m 65,” he explains. “I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. But I am having the time of my life: I’m working with extraordinary film-makers. I feel like I’m in a good space. I’m not avoiding a relationship, but I’m also not desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.”


he is in no hurry to settle down. Alex still want least 9 Kids age 50 years old?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Time Magazine Alex gets married with Brit on the cover reading .. But when I read it so I did not notice any words to marry or even alex mentions going to sometimes marry Brit


----------



## OHVamp

I really liked his Colbert interview. One of my favorites. He was laid back and funny. Colbert suits him well style-wise.


----------



## Aquilegias

M.Skarsgård said:


> Time Magazine Alex gets married with Brit on the cover reading .. But when I read it so I did not notice any words to marry or even alex mentions going to sometimes marry Brit


Does he think he’ll end up with someone Swedish? “No, I think British,” he says immediately. “From a very early age, I’ve always thought I’ll end up with a Brit. There’s something about the mentality. Brits have a sensibility that I respond to. They make fun of themselves in a way that I really appreciate.”


----------



## Santress

Behind-the-scenes video from *Colbert*:



via



New BTS video shared by *Netflix* of Alex talking about his character in *Hold the Dark*:


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC (November 10, 2018):














 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/87O2R


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/87O2R


----------



## VampFan

Question? Is he carrying his entire wardrobe in that bag ala Mary Poppins?


----------



## StarrLady

VampFan said:


> Question? Is he carrying his entire wardrobe in that bag ala Mary Poppins?


I’ve been wondering if he’s been going to the gym and that’s why he has that bag, in order to prepare for his next role.


----------



## VampFan

Starr, maybe, but he is definitely mixing and matching his wardrobe. That bag is a recent, definite sidekick. Who knows what’s in there? [emoji16]


----------



## Kitkath70

That bag is an old friend.  He must have found it when he unpacked into his apartment. He’s definitely going to/ coming from the gym.  They’ve figured out his routine and where he can be spotted.  They just sit and wait.  He should be heading to Hawaii this weekend, so that might be it for pictures for awhile.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aquilegias said:


> Does he think he’ll end up with someone Swedish? “No, I think British,” he says immediately. “From a very early age, I’ve always thought I’ll end up with a Brit. There’s something about the mentality. Brits have a sensibility that I respond to. They make fun of themselves in a way that I really appreciate.”



what if that "the right woman" is not Brit 
at least 9 kids


----------



## DeMonica

VampFan said:


> Question? Is he carrying his entire wardrobe in that bag ala Mary Poppins?


or Hermione Granger. It's possible, though. It's the second time this week he's photographed wearing the exact same combo, and the third with the same sweater. I don't blame him, I have favourite items, too and it looks very good on him. It seems that a pap figured out his route from his home to the gym or just waits around his gym. Being in that area he could drop in a clothing store to find another fave piece. I'm sure an armies of men and  women would help eagerly.


----------



## Santress

New interview featured in Australia's *Daily Telegraph* and *TV Guide*:

*BAD BLOOD
Nice guy Alexander Skarsgård keeps up the evil act in new Foxtel drama, Little Drummer Girl*

by Michele Manelis, in Los Angeles, News Corp Australia Network
November 10, 2018

ALEXANDER Skarsgård found out the hard way not to mess with Nicole Kidman when he played the role of her abusive husband in Foxtel’s mega HBO hit, Big Little Lies.

While his performance as Perry Wright may have shocked and dismayed many of his largely female fandom, it saw the Swedish favourite sweep last year’s awards season — winning him an Emmy, a Golden Globe and the peer-voted Screen Actors Guild award.
Kidman says her 42-year-old co-star “was really brave” to deliver on such a brutal role, that necessarily pitched him as the villain in their violent on-screen relationship.
It would end badly for Wright, but Skarsgård has been rewarded for being such a convincing bad guy — landing a new lead role in BBC First drama, The Little Drummer Girl (a six-part series based on the famed spy novel by iconic espionage writer, John le Carré).






Photo caption:  Spy … Alexander Skarsgård plays a Mossad agent under cover in BBC First drama series, The Little Drummer Girl on Foxtel. Picture: Supplied/BBC First

Cast as yet another man driven to do the unthinkable — known to the audience as Joseph Becker, as well as a string of pseudonyms — Skarsgård is clearly unafraid of playing the unlikeable.

“I can play these roles because it’s about understanding the frustration these men build up within themselves,” Skarsgård tells TV GUIDE.

“Even if you play against how you are naturally, or how you want to behave morally, or you’re doing things you would never do, you can do it by understanding that frustration, tapping into that.”

Skarsgårds Becker is a Mossad agent, who goes about seducing an ambitious actress named Charlie, played by acclaimed English newcomer, Florence Pugh (The Falling, Lady Macbeth).

Recruited to join him under cover, the pair must pretend to be lovers as they infiltrate a Palestinian terror group.

“It’s not a black and white story,” Skarsgård explains. “It’s not the Mossad agents as heroes against the bad guy Palestinians. It’s more complex than that, otherwise I wouldn’t have been interested in telling that kind of story.”






Photo caption:  Lovers … Florence Pugh must pose as a couple with Skarsgård star in the TV adaptation of a John le Carre novel. Picture: Supplied/BBC First

“But as far as getting Charlie on the hook and drawing her in, Becker is very skilled at that kind of manipulation. What interested me is that you can’t tell when he’s manipulating her or actually falling in love with her, and he struggles with [his feelings] as she gets too close to his heart.”

Joking Skarsgård’s only flaw was being “annoyingly perfect,” Pugh says she revelled in the chance to work alongside her more experienced and charming co-star, who she found to be the complete opposite of his recent TV personas.

“He’s such a kind and gentle man and always made sure I was comfortable,” she recalls.

“I’d wake up thinking, ‘I’m going to spend the entire day with Alexander Skarsgård. That’s mental!”

But rather than rely simply on the physical appeal of this telegenic duo, Drummer Girl’s agile and intelligent script requires the viewer to commit to keeping up with le Carre’s many twists and turns.






Photo caption:  Intense … Skarsgård played abusive husband Perry Wright opposite Nicole Kidman in Big Little Lies. Picture: Supplied

Set in the 1970s, in the highly-stylised way of its Korean director Park Chan-wook, it was produced by the author’s sons (who also adapted the award-winning series, The Night Manager).

Skarsgård says the limited series TV format does the novelist justice, allowing more time to flesh out his complex characters.

“It’s an amazing story with so many characters, and it’s important to spend time with all these characters and get to know them — on both sides of the conflict. And it’s very difficult to cram that into two hours.”

Asked how the tall Swede would fare as a spy, he chuckles: “I think I’d be a pretty decent one … I can be extremely manipulative.”

Hailing from one of the world’s most famous acting dynasties, Alexander is the eldest son of Stellan Skarsgård, a prolific actor, whose most notable roles include Good Will Hunting, Amistad and the recent Mamma Mia movies.

It’s a diverse repertoire matched by his son, who scored his first role at just seven and has so far played a vampire (in another HBO hit, True Blood); Tarzan (in the 2016 film, The Legend of Tarzan); and for laughs, the “ridiculously good-looking” roommate of Ben Stiller, in Zoolander.

So what’s left on Skarsgård’s bucket list?

“Well, I don’t play any instrument, I am a terrible singer, but I am also very envious of my father, who got to do “Mamma Mia!” he says, with a laugh. “That would be my dream job.”

* The Little Drummer Girl, 8.30pm, Wednesday, Foxtel’s BBC First.

Source:  https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/e...l/news-story/92bbb52b19e26de045efa05902c41fe8

via



Here is the *TV Guide* cover shared on instagram:

hollybyrnes_news  Today's TV Guide coming to you from El Lay, rock stars, and while I usually do my spiel on why you should read on, methinks this cover speaks for itself. Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Mr #alexanderskarsgard ... you're welcome! story: Michele Manelis : @gettyentertainment design: Paul Leigh Link to the story in my Insta bio @bbcfirstaus @foxtel


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> he is in no hurry to settle down. Alex still want least 9 Kids age 50 years old?


He was joking about 9 kids. He says a lot of things that are playful and silly.


----------



## Santress

Behind-the-scenes *LDG* promo video shared today (November 11, 2018):

Visually unique ✅
Bold colours ✅
Exceptional set design ✅

#TheLittleDrummerGirl looks stunning. 

See you tonight at 9.30pm on @BBCOne.


----------



## Santress

Promo pic & cute caption shared by Florence today (November 11, 2018):

*florencepugh*  Acting tip- when you really want to make sure your line landed place your hand over your scene partners face so the audience are only watching you for that line. #itworks #hegotmeback


----------



## StarrLady

I am now thinking Alex may attend the NYC premiere for TLDG because it is only a couple of days away. I think he may have planned to go to Hawaii last week, but perhaps they weren’t ready and things got delayed a week. With him still being in NYC with the premiere being only a couple of days away, it may be more feasible for him to attend.


----------



## StarrLady

This is an industry article about Alex’s casting in Godzilla vs, Kong. This article is a good read because it talks more about the cast and also talks about how Alex’s awards has lead to more interest from the big Hollywood studios (very good for his career).

From the article:
“It’s been a good year for Alexander Skarsgard, who took home an Emmy and a Golden Globe for his menacing turn as Nicole Kidman’s abusive husband on HBO’s Big Little Lies. That awards recognition has brought him increased attention from studios, and now Collider has confirmed that he has joined the cast of Legendary’s monster movie Godzilla vs. Kong.”

To see the full article:
http://collider.com/alexander-skarsgard-godzilla-vs-kong/


----------



## betheunicorn

DB reminds me of a very old bourgeois match-making person. I bet he gives slimy chick kisses. He could run match-making as a business. Maybe that's why the famous flock around him. Easier that way. Not more romantic, but hey.
I predict a different red carpet appearance than recent ones. But expected.
"Tiny man among two behemoths".
He's where he would be by now, I mean, odds and all. Or I could be wrong.
Flo's insta feels different. Expected. The first two eps of TLDG are good. The lengthy Elgin mention really really surprised me. I mean coming from BBC. Hats off!


----------



## audiogirl

betheunicorn said:


> DB reminds me of a very old bourgeois match-making person. I bet he gives slimy chick kisses. He could run match-making as a business. Maybe that's why the famous flock around him. Easier that way. Not more romantic, but hey.
> I predict a different red carpet appearance than recent ones. But expected.
> "Tiny man among two behemoths".
> He's where he would be by now, I mean, odds and all. Or I could be wrong.
> Flo's insta feels different. Expected. The first two eps of TLDG are good. The lengthy Elgin mention really really surprised me. I mean coming from BBC. Hats off!


Matchmaker? Really?!? Slimey chick kisses? What the eff?!?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aquilegias said:


> Does he think he’ll end up with someone Swedish? “No, I think British,” he says immediately. “From a very early age, I’ve always thought I’ll end up with a Brit. There’s something about the mentality. Brits have a sensibility that I respond to. They make fun of themselves in a way that I really appreciate.”


whay what


audiogirl said:


> He was joking about 9 kids. He says a lot of things that are playful and silly.



However, before the Stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have "at least" nine children - "to beat my dad". And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. "I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. I'm not avoiding a relationship, but I'm also not Desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> whay what
> 
> 
> However, before the Stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have "at least" nine children - "to beat my dad". And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. "I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. I'm not avoiding a relationship, but I'm also not Desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^ I would take his statements with a grain of salt.
He likes the British culture,sense of humour and obviously has dated a Brit, maybe even more when he had lived in Leeds, but he dated other nationalities in the past, too.. It also has to be noted that this interview was taken for a British paper.  Of course, he might settle with a Brit or might not marry anyone at all.
The same holds for the 9 kids, too, IMO. He's from a big  and close-knit family, therefore; the wish to have something similar for himself seems to be pretty natural in his case.  Although; the younger ones were born around the time when he more or less left the family nest or after, so he was growing up with  Gustav and Sam and maybe his cousins.  Is he going to have 9? Having children doesn't seem to be his main focus at the moment which is understandable. Let's see what happens. First he has to start with having one.....

ETA: I just saw Alex's IG. 86 comments in 19 minutes and 2178 likes. Impressive.


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today and an instagram post from the man himself (November 12, 2018):

*rexdanger*  Generosity. That’s what defined our relationship on set. Flo and I never fought for the spotlight or tried to block each other in front of the camera. It was an egoless collaboration born out of pure generosity. #thelittledrummergirl #bbc #amc



*olleyjonathan*  #jonathanolley #alexanderskarsgard #littledrummergirl #swedishactor #johnlecarre #johnlecarré #unitstills #unitstillphotographer #filmstill #filmstills #moviestill #moviestills #spythriller #bbcfilms #bbc #amc_tv #amc #theatreofthereal #becker #gadibecker #sonya7riii #85mm18



Another clip from a recent interview promoting *TLDG*:

Here is another peek into my recent conversation with Alexander Skarsgard. He's a fascinating fella... with a uniquely nomadic view of life. Click the link to find out more... and then go to SiriusXM on-demand to hear the whole chat!



via


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> While he's said he can get intense in relationships, both romantic and platonic, the possessive and controlling sounds like blind item stuff. His exes don't talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/alexander-skarsgard-im-intense-boyfriend/3057733/
> 
> 
> He may be feeling some pressure now that he's almost 41, at least on the having a child side. But I don't think he's going to become a dad just because he's in a certain age range. I also don't get the impression that either My or Stellan are going 'I want more grandkids! When are you going to give me grandkids!' I think he's enjoying his life right now, and if he meets 'the one' he'll know. Hopefully she'll think going to Mongolia or diving with sharks sounds like fun. Because that side of him appears to be increasingly important to him and it would be great if he found someone who also has that adventurous streak.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New promo still shared today and an instagram post from the man himself (November 12, 2018):
> 
> *rexdanger*  Generosity. That’s what defined our relationship on set. Flo and I never fought for the spotlight or tried to block each other in front of the camera. It was an egoless collaboration born out of pure generosity. #thelittledrummergirl #bbc #amc
> 
> 
> 
> *olleyjonathan*  #jonathanolley #alexanderskarsgard #littledrummergirl #swedishactor #johnlecarre #johnlecarré #unitstills #unitstillphotographer #filmstill #filmstills #moviestill #moviestills #spythriller #bbcfilms #bbc #amc_tv #amc #theatreofthereal #becker #gadibecker #sonya7riii #85mm18
> 
> 
> 
> Another clip from a recent interview promoting *TLDG*:
> 
> Here is another peek into my recent conversation with Alexander Skarsgard. He's a fascinating fella... with a uniquely nomadic view of life. Click the link to find out more... and then go to SiriusXM on-demand to hear the whole chat!
> 
> 
> 
> via



IS something LDR Week? Ppl post lot's of these


----------



## StarrLady

This was tweeted today by the studio producing Godzilla vs. Kong (so I guess production has officially started):


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Following the global success of 2014’s “Godzilla” and 2017’s “Kong: Skull Island,” and in the lead-up to the 2019 release of the highly anticipated “Godzilla: King of the Monsters,” comes the next chapter in Warner Bros. Pictures’ and Legendary Entertainment’s cinematic Monsterverse: “Godzilla vs. Kong.” Beginning production today, the epic action adventure will pit two of the greatest icons in motion picture history against one another – the fearsome Godzilla and the mighty Kong – with humanity caught in the balance.

“Godzilla vs. Kong” is being directed by Adam Wingard (“The Guest,” “You’re Next”). The film stars Alexander Skarsgård (“Big Little Lies,” “The Little Drummer Girl”), Millie Bobby Brown (“Stranger Things”), Rebecca Hall (“Christine,” “Professor Marston and the Wonder Women”), Brian Tyree Henry (“Atlanta,” “Widows”), Shun Oguri (“Gintama”), Eiza González (“Baby Driver”), Jessica Henwick (“Iron Fist”), Julian Dennison (“Deadpool 2”), with Kyle Chandler (“The Wolf of Wall Street,” “Manchester by the Sea”) and Demián Bichir (“The Nun,” “The Hateful Eight”).

In a time when monsters walk the Earth, humanity’s fight for its future sets Godzilla and Kong on a collision course that will see the two most powerful forces of nature on the planet collide in a spectacular battle for the ages. As Monarch embarks on a perilous mission into uncharted terrain and unearths clues to the Titans’ origins, a human conspiracy threatens to wipe the creatures, both good and bad, from the face of the earth forever...
Filming is taking place in Hawaii and Australia. A presentation of Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Entertainment, “Godzilla vs. Kong” is currently scheduled for release on May 22, 2020. The film will be distributed in 3D and 2D and in select IMAX theaters by Warner Bros. Pictures, except in Japan, where it will be distributed by Toho Co., Ltd.
https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...Legendary-Entertainment’s-Monsterverse-Shifts


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from the evening of the *SAG-AFTRA* *LDG* screening and Q&A (November 8, 2018, NYC) :

*casperfamouznyc*  Alexander Skarsgård ❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #actor ##trueblood #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander #celebrity #newyork #sweden


----------



## Santress

New *LDG* promo pic + more promo clips:

Is fiction becoming reality? #TheLittleDrummerGirl









Addiction can be dangerous. Discover Park Chan-wook's gripping #TheLittleDrummerGirl on @AMC_TV from Monday.



*amc_tv*  Believe what you see. The global hit is coming to AMC. MONDAY at 9/8c #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

IIRC it hasn't been posted here.
https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2018-11-14/florence-pugh/

There's a part about Alex:
*What did Pugh think of her co-star Alexander Skarsgard?*
Pugh doesn’t hold back when it comes to her “gorgeous” co-star Skarsgard. “He’s so tall and he’s so golden,” she says. “Like, he’s golden everywhere,” she adds meaningfully, before emitting one of those hiccuppy giggles. “His character is so cool with everything and Alexander is like that anyway. Everything he had to do in a scene would simply be effortless. Meanwhile, I’m clanking around, stubbing my toe, pushing over a chair. Even when I was supposed to be all effortless and sexy in a scene, I’d cock it up.”

I guess it's not just Eric Northman who likes sunbathing in the buff. Thanks for the important piece of info, Florence!

Alex is mentioned one more time concerning a love scene, but nothing revealing was mentioned, and I'm personally sick of this "oh, those Americans are so prudish and scared of bums and nipples" kind of talk. Read it if you want it. Flo's nipples are quite visible in every scene anyway, except when it's a headshot.

TLDG was also covered by Vanity Fair, but it's not particularly positive on Alex's performance.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> TLDG was also covered by Vanity Fair, but it's not particularly positive on Alex's performance.



Is this the article where they said he was 'mopish'?

More G vs. K casting news, and please let him have scenes with Alex:

*EXCLUSIVE*: Lance Reddick, who is perhaps best known for Amazon’s _Bosch_ series, HBO’s _The Wire_, and the_ John Wick_ films, is the latest to join the extended cast list of Warner Bros/ Legendary’s _Godzilla vs. Kong_, which will hit theaters May 22, 2020.

https://deadline.com/2018/11/bosch-lance-reddick-godzilla-vs-kong-1202502022/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

*‘The Little Drummer Girl’ Review: Park Chan-wook Delivers an Alluring Thriller*
The acclaimed Korean director makes a stunning TV debut with Alexander Skarsgard, Florence Pugh, and Michael Shannon's fabulous accent.
What is the value of a really good liar? In AMC’s “The Little Drummer Girl,” South Korean director Park Chan-wook’s upcoming limited series adapted from British author John le Carré’s 1983 novel, a young actress lies to save lives. Recruited by Israeli spies, Charlie (Florence Pugh) uses her artistic talents to help them infiltrate and eradicate a Palestinian terrorist cell. Can she play a bad person without becoming one? Can she justify lying, again and again, in pursuit of the greater good?

‘The Little Drummer Girl’ Trailer: Park Chan-wook’s TV Debut Assembles Stellar Cast and Rainbow of Color for ’70s Spy Thriller
Most of these ideas aren’t unique to the spy genre, let alone le Carré’s oeuvre, but Chan-wook infuses a bit of fun and a lot of beauty into the ’70s thriller, elevating it above AMC’s last le Carré adaptation, “The Night Manager.” His game cast makes each of the six episodes all the better, including an aptly lived-in turn from Pugh and one hell of a blustery accent from Michael Shannon, while European vistas burst with vibrancy and detail.
Let’s go back to that accent for a second. While Charlie is the show’s lead and anchor for the audience, it’s Shannon’s mysterious Israeli commander who drives the action. Kurtz is an Israeli officer who’s as bespectacled and mustachioed as one would hope from a ’70s authority figure. After a string of terrorist attacks by a small insurgency, Kurtz (who goes by Marty to some) spends the premiere episode assembling a small team of spies to track them down, masquerade as allies, and bring down the larger threat to Israel.
Meanwhile, an unknown man is doing a bit of recruiting himself. After attending one of Charlie’s plays in London, “Peter” (Alexander Skarsgård) ends up on the same beach as her theater troupe in Greece. Though reserved and kind of rude, his presence is enough of an attraction to see why the group slowly invites him into their circle. Charlie remains suspicious, and even accuses him of being a con artist out to steal their traveler’s checks. But another friend interrupts, and says he’s clearly an _actor._
As an actor and a man of certain appeal, Skarsgård is well suited for the part of an ominous chameleon. He can be intimidating and alluring, depending on who’s looking at him — and _everyone_ is looking at him. (See the above photo if you don’t already know why.) It’s easy to see why Charlie is either slapping him in the face or lunging her face into his. They form a push-and-pull pairing that provokes and rewards in equal measure. When she’s infuriated, the audience understands why; when he puts his walls up, viewers get just enough of a peek behind the facade to respect his choice.
Writers Michael Lesslie (“Macbeth”) and Claire Wilson (“Partners in Crime”) carefully dole out information, but the series finds curious ways to acknowledge its own narrative. “The Little Drummer Girl” focuses on actors telling a story about actors, so it’s only fitting how scenes will suddenly pause and rewind, or one character’s recorded speech will play as another character mouths the words. Interrogation scenes blend with auditions and lies contort into performance, all to remind viewers the spies tell stories to their prey just as filmmakers tell a story to their audience. It’s a playful approach that helps keep Chan-wook from becoming an unreliable narrator; he wants viewers to be aware he’s telling the story, and trust you’ll learn what’s needed when he feels it’s necessary.
The director’s excitement crosses over for the audience. Like many of le Carré’s other international relations studies, “The Little Drummer Girl” can be as burdened by specifics; however, this limited series finds inventive and eye-catching ways to convey its spycraft. Despite all the lies, games, performances, and plays, these characters have an authenticity that guts you. Charlie is exposed, in more ways than one, and left raw. Peter’s silence is soon revealed to be as meaningful as anything else; his demeanor is a thinly veiled guise for his true feelings. And Kurtz, with each whispered chuckle and bellowing command, proves to be an Ahab-like fanatic who’s cautious in tipping his true feelings, even in private. Every last one of them is also a damn good liar, so even if “The Little Drummer Girl” is a devious trap, it’s one worth falling for.

Grade: A-
_“The Little Drummer Girl” premieres Sunday, November 19 at 9 p.m. on AMC. The six-hour limited series will air in two-hour installments on consecutive nights between November 19 and 21. _

https://www.indiewire.com/2018/11/t...alexander-skarsgard-john-le-carre-1202016910/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> ^^^^ I would take his statements with a grain of salt.
> He likes the British culture,sense of humour and obviously has dated a Brit, maybe even more when he had lived in Leeds, but he dated other nationalities in the past, too.. It also has to be noted that this interview was taken for a British paper.  Of course, he might settle with a Brit or might not marry anyone at all.
> The same holds for the 9 kids, too, IMO. He's from a big  and close-knit family, therefore; the wish to have something similar for himself seems to be pretty natural in his case.  Although; the younger ones were born around the time when he more or less left the family nest or after, so he was growing up with  Gustav and Sam and maybe his cousins.  Is he going to have 9? Having children doesn't seem to be his main focus at the moment which is understandable. Let's see what happens. First he has to start with having one.....
> 
> Alex:  I've been living in New York for several years, but I just bought a house in Stockholm, which is where my family lives. My goal is to live halfway between the two cities. I love Los Angeles and I have lived there for ten years, but I felt that my life there depended too much on the industry. My friends in Stockholm and New York are dedicated to other things. When I'm not working, I prefer to be away from the business. I missed walking to places, talking to people, taking the subway and finding myself in my day to day with all kinds of people.
> 
> 
> ETA: I just saw Alex's IG. 86 comments in 19 minutes and 2178 likes. Impressive.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Is this the article where they said he was 'mopish'?
> 
> More G vs. K casting news, and please let him have scenes with Alex:
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE*: Lance Reddick, who is perhaps best known for Amazon’s _Bosch_ series, HBO’s _The Wire_, and the_ John Wick_ films, is the latest to join the extended cast list of Warner Bros/ Legendary’s _Godzilla vs. Kong_, which will hit theaters May 22, 2020.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/11/bosch-lance-reddick-godzilla-vs-kong-1202502022/


Yes, that was the one. I agree with the comment on the Nordicness, but I'm not opening Pandora's box on the issue again.  IMO he has to play the character distant and reserved to some extent. Actually his attitude on the show is similar to those Israelis I used to know, so it's ok with me.


----------



## Santress

Another recent fan photo that appears to be from the same day as the SAG-AFTRA *LDG* screening & Q&A (November 8, 2018, NYC):

*kathylynn904*  The sexy Alexander Skarsguard and I! This man will forever make me smile and weak in the knees...He has such a huge heart and is always so charming ❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #thelittledrummergirl #holdthedark #thehummingbirdproject #mute #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #waroneveryone #zoolander2 #hidden #thediaryofateenagegirl #trueblood #thegiver #theeast #disconnect #whatmaiseknew #battleship #strawdogs #trustme #13 #generationkill #thelastdrop #doubleshift #zoolander



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a tweet about Alex in Hawaii with Rebecca Hall for G vs. K.



Remember: Alex is on Kelly and Ryan tomorrow morning.


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

Thanks, Jooa! Cute video. 

*LDG* promo stills shared today (November 15, 2018):

*drummergirlshow*  Lust is a dangerous game. What's next for Becker and Charlie in #TheLittleDrummerGirl? Continues this Sunday at 9pm on @BBCOne.



*nadavkander*  #AlexanderSkarsgard from The Little Drummer Girl photographed in a disused apartment in Cheb in the #chechrepublic near the German border. #JohnLeCarre @drummergirlshow


----------



## DeMonica

jooa said:


>



Thanks!!! That's good one.  He's even hotter when he speaks Swedish. Any chance for a one-on-one Swedish lesson   with Alexander, the Viking? Maybe as Christmas gift? I deserve it and it would put me in festive mood right away.
 IMO he has a very nice voice. I liked the cast of Mamma Mia but I'm surprised that they didn't hire a Skarsgard to play Stellan's younger version e.g. this one. Stellan has mentioned something like one of his sons had been a contender.


----------



## Santress

Another promo pic shared today (November 15, 2018):

*amc_tv*  Don't miss out on the "pretty damn fabulous" #TheLittleDrummerGirl. The three-night event starts MONDAY.



Also found here:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Here is a tweet about Alex in Hawaii with Rebecca Hall for G vs. K.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember: Alex is on Kelly and Ryan tomorrow morning.




I thought he was in Hawaii, since we've not seen him since the weekend.
So most of the next four months filming in Hawaii and Queensland? How horrible for him. 



jooa said:


>






DeMonica said:


> Thanks!!! That's good one.  *He's even hotter when he speaks Swedish*. Any chance for a one-on-one Swedish lesson   with Alexander, the Viking? Maybe as Christmas gift? I deserve it and it would put me in festive mood right away.
> IMO he has a very nice voice. I liked the cast of Mamma Mia but I'm surprised that they didn't hire a Skarsgard to play Stellan's younger version e.g. this one. Stellan has mentioned something like one of his sons had been a contender.



I love hearing him speak Swedish. And in this one the turtleneck/jacket combo makes him look professorial. We also get some lovely eye and hand porn in this video.
I need to go back and listen to the podcast he did with Stocks and Wilson a couple of years ago, that was a good one.

Here's the SAGAFTRA video from last week:


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> ^^^^ I would take his statements with a grain of salt.
> He likes the British culture,sense of humour and obviously has dated a Brit, maybe even more when he had lived in Leeds, but he dated other nationalities in the past, too.. It also has to be noted that this interview was taken for a British paper.  Of course, he might settle with a Brit or might not marry anyone at all.
> The same holds for the 9 kids, too, IMO. He's from a big  and close-knit family, therefore; the wish to have something similar for himself seems to be pretty natural in his case.  Although; the younger ones were born around the time when he more or less left the family nest or after, so he was growing up with  Gustav and Sam and maybe his cousins.  Is he going to have 9? Having children doesn't seem to be his main focus at the moment which is understandable. Let's see what happens. First he has to start with having one.....
> 
> ETA: I just saw Alex's IG. 86 comments in 19 minutes and 2178 likes. Impressive.



"It also has to be noted that this interview was taken for a British paper. 
"Is this some suggestion?


----------



## StarrLady

It’s hard to make anyone out, but it’s probably the first thing we’ve seen of G vs.K.


----------



## Santress

From his appearance on *Live with Kelly and Ryan* today (air date:  November 16, 2018, tape date:  November 5, 2018):




*livekellyandryan*  Alexander Skarsgard is here! 
#kellyandryan



Video:  https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...358_736408706735196_3815752652703177908_n.mp4


----------



## DeMonica

For those who had no chance to watch it on TV and hasn't checked youtube, yet.

I prefer Colbert, though. that sounded less scripted.


----------



## ellasam

M.Skarsgård said:


> "It also has to be noted that this interview was taken for a British paper.
> "Is this some suggestion?


Don’t think he really ever wants to get married or have children.... I think he tells interviewers want they want to here. If a guy was very good looking with a good job and was single at 42...... you would say what’s wrong with him.... I know I would. Just my opinion, but I think he’s family is far more screwed up than what he wants people to believe. I would be mortified if my Dad remarried a woman that was my age...... then got her pregnant.... that’s just me. Sorry for the rant!!!! Hope I didn’t offend anyone.


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> Don’t think he really ever wants to get married or have children.... I think he tells interviewers want they want to here. If a guy was very good looking with a good job and was single at 42...... you would say what’s wrong with him.... I know I would. Just my opinion, but I think he’s family is far more screwed up than what he wants people to believe. I would be mortified if my Dad remarried a woman that was my age...... then got her pregnant.... that’s just me. Sorry for the rant!!!! Hope I didn’t offend anyone.


I’m going to have to disagree. I think he just hasn’t met “the one” and he doesn’t have to settle because he’s a rich good looking movie star. He knows he can get married later if he wants, he has way more options than other men. And as a man, he can have children later (an advantage that men have, not fair but true). Some men wish they were in his position but they don’t have his options.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I thought he was in Hawaii, since we've not seen him since the weekend.
> So most of the next four months filming in Hawaii and Queensland? How horrible for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing him speak Swedish. And in this one the turtleneck/jacket combo makes him look professorial. We also get some lovely eye and hand porn in this video.
> I need to go back and listen to the podcast he did with Stocks and Wilson a couple of years ago, that was a good one.
> 
> Here's the SAGAFTRA video from last week:



I think we all feel his pain. It must be awful to be in Hawaii. I wonder where he's going to spend Christmas.
I loved the white sweater  especially because it brings out the colour of his eyes. Yes to the handporn, too. A Dutch film journo said that Alex had the biggest hands he had seen. Surely, he has no girly hands. Starrlady, be the judge! Is it true?
I only read the transcript of that podcast . Since I don't speak Swedish I thought there was no reason. Maybe I'll do if I have time. I haven't even seen the SAGAFTRA vid. I like his Swedish interviews. IMO he does less editing there.



M.Skarsgård said:


> "It also has to be noted that this interview was taken for a British paper.
> "Is this some suggestion?


Yes. When he was interviewed by a Spanish mag, he talked about how much he liked his stay in Spain. I'm sure he'd say something nice about Germans or Germany if he was talking to a German journalist.

ETA: ellasam: everything is possible.  Reading an early Swedish interview with him where he talked about growing up in his family without the usual cliches he uses in current interviews gave me an impression that it wasn't so easy to grow up in that family, especially when he was teenager, as he puts it down in these current interviews. IMO he might be waiting for the ideal circumstances (partner he really loves and wants children with, less busy working schedule - although that's up to him) to start a family. Probably at the top of his career he prefers to work because he's in the best position to choose roles for himself now. Of course, the longer you stay single, the less adaptable you are and the less likely you want to change it. Saying this is also possible that you are right and he wants a very different future for himself than he talks about in mags.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> I think we all feel his pain. It must be awful to be in Hawaii. I wonder where he's going to spend Christmas.
> I loved the white sweater  especially because it brings out the colour of his eyes. Yes to the handporn, too. A Dutch film journo said that Alex had the biggest hands he had seen. Surely, he has no girly hands. Starrlady, be the judge! Is it true?
> I only read the transcript of that podcast . Since I don't speak Swedish I thought there was no reason. Maybe I'll do if I have time. I haven't even seen the SAGAFTRA vid. I like his Swedish interviews. IMO he does less editing there.


I didn’t get enough of a look at his hands when I was at TIFF to judge. Sorry. Although they do look pretty large, he covers a lot of Florence’s face...lol.

I agree with you and Buckeye, it must be great to be in Hawaii and later in Queensland. Rough life indeed! The scenery in this film should be beautiful.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> I didn’t get enough of a look at his hands when I was at TIFF to judge. Sorry. Although they do look pretty large, he covers a lot of Florence’s face...lol.
> 
> I agree with you and Buckeye, it must be great to be in Hawaii and later in Queensland. Rough life indeed! The scenery in this film should be beautiful.


I guess your focus was on other things.  Any hugs?


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> I’m going to have to disagree. I think he just hasn’t met “the one” and he doesn’t have to settle because he’s a rich good looking movie star. He knows he can get married later if he wants, he has way more options than other men. And as a man, he can have children later (an advantage that men have, not fair but true). Some men wish they were in his position but they don’t have his options.



Like your comment ... but still stand by mine! Don’t think he wants a wife or kids


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> I think we all feel his pain. It must be awful to be in Hawaii. I wonder where he's going to spend Christmas.
> I loved the white sweater  especially because it brings out the colour of his eyes. Yes to the handporn, too. A Dutch film journo said that Alex had the biggest hands he had seen. Surely, he has no girly hands. Starrlady, be the judge! Is it true?
> I only read the transcript of that podcast . Since I don't speak Swedish I thought there was no reason. Maybe I'll do if I have time. I haven't even seen the SAGAFTRA vid. I like his Swedish interviews. IMO he does less editing there.
> 
> 
> Yes. When he was interviewed by a Spanish mag, he talked about how much he liked his stay in Spain. I'm sure he'd say something nice about Germans or Germany if he was talking to a German journalist.
> 
> ETA: ellasam: everything is possible.  Reading an early Swedish interview with him where he talked about growing up in his family without the usual cliches he uses in current interviews gave me an impression that it wasn't so easy to grow up in that family, especially when he was teenager, as he puts it down in these current interviews. IMO he might be waiting for the ideal circumstances (partner he really loves and wants children with, less busy working schedule - although that's up to him) to start a family. Probably at the top of his career he prefers to work because he's in the best position to choose roles for himself now. Of course, the longer you stay single, the less adaptable you are and the less likely you want to change it. Saying this is also possible that you are right and he wants a very different future for himself than he talks about in mags.



Agreed..... as a teenager he left all the time... normal teenage angst, maybe, but his mother has said her alcoholism was extremely hard on her oldest three sons. Though now of course, things are better and My has really paid it forward with her recovery center,etc. sometime that damage stays around for quite awhile. But your right, anything is possible, never say never. I know from experience that when you meet the ONE , you know!!!!!


----------



## ellasam

I’m going to be in Honolulu Sunday........hmmmmmmmm............


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> I guess your focus was on other things.  Any hugs?


As I said in my posts about attending TIFF, I only saw Alex up close in the light briefly the second night. He sat close to me both times, but it was dark in the theatre and I couldn’t really see his hands. Never really got a chance to speak to him or hug him, I wasn’t that close.


----------



## Santress

*thehollywoodpipeline*  First pics of Alexander Skarsgard on the set of 'King Kong vs Godzilla' •
Is it just us or did it get suddenly hot in here?
@rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #kingkongvsgodzilla #onset


----------



## TC1

He looked good on Kelly & Ryan this morning!!


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Santress.

It also explains that “the scene featured a crashed helicopter on the side of an ocean cliff. Alexander was seen in an all-out fist fight for the scene with his nemesis.”
Here are more pics of Alex filming G vs. K:

http://hollywoodpipeline.com/Galler...7939-4b8b-aa99-cd8d6e9335bf&CST=True&NIC=True


----------



## Santress

*New Interview! *

*Alexander Skarsgård on his ‘magical’ first kiss in thriller 'The Little Drummer Girl’*

by Patrick Ryan

You didn’t think John le Carré would make it easy, did you?

Two years after the British literary giant’s swoony spy thriller “The Night Manager,” starring Tom Hiddleston, landed stateside, another twisty le Carré classic has gotten the TV treatment.

AMC’s six-episode “The Little Drummer Girl” (Monday through Wednesday, 9 EST/PST), adapted from the 1983 novel, stars newcomer Florence Pugh (“Lady Macbeth”) as plucky young actress Charlie Ross, who meets a mysterious man named Gadi Becker (Alexander Skarsgård) while vacationing in Greece, only to discover that he’s an Israeli intelligence officer. His mission: to infiltrate a Palestinian terrorist cell by impersonating a young revolutionary named Michel, with Charlie playing the role of his girlfriend.

Inching closer to their target Khalil (Charif Ghattas), the terrorists’ evasive ringleader, Charlie is trained to be a bomber and taken to a Palestinian refugee camp, where her eyes are opened to the other side’s plight and she begins to question her allegiance.

If you’re already confused, there’s no reason to fret: “The most important thing about this series is that it’s supposed to be complicated,” Pugh says. “It’s supposed to be a world that we don’t know, so I hope people give it time.”

Pugh, 22, and Skarsgård, 42, share more intel on what to expect from the 1970s drama:

*Question: How familiar were you with John le Carré work before signing on?

Alexander Skarsgård:* My dad loved “The Spy Who Came in from the Cold.” That was basically his introduction to literature when he was a teenager, and so he passed that along to me when I was a teenager. It was the first espionage novel I ever read, and I thought it was amazing. I read a couple of other John le Carré novels, like “A Perfect Spy,” but I had not read “The Little Drummer Girl.”

*Q: What specific qualities drew you to your characters?

Florence Pugh:* I liked the fact that she is like everyone I know. We’re at a time right now where pretty much every female character you read is magnificent in some way, and I found it quite interesting that she was a very normal human being in this totally surreal world. That was the thing that drew me in, really, and was quite interesting to play.

*Alex:* (Becker) is very enigmatic, and it creates a certain moral ambiguity, because part of his job is coaching Charlie. He has to play the part of Michel, so when they’re creating this fictional love story to keep Charlie safe, she has to really fall in love with Michel. In doing that, Becker has to really convey Michel and make her understand the suffering of (the Palestinian) people. He gets conflicted, because he himself was an Israeli soldier and is forced to walk in the shoes of someone he doesn’t understand, but slowly starts to. It blurs the line between good and evil.

*Q: How does Charlie’s dynamic with Becker shift once she realizes he’s recruited her to go undercover?

Florence:* The whole play between him and her is complicated. We’re scared for her because she’s obviously being played, but the whole point of the storyline is you don’t know what’s truth and what’s lies. Ultimately, Charlie represents the complexity of that situation, and how someone feels once they’ve discovered or been educated about a certain side (of a political conflict). That’s where the relationship gets confused.

*Q: What was it like getting to shoot at the actual Acropolis in Athens, where Becker and Charlie go on a late-night date in the first episode?

Alex:* No one has gotten a permit to shoot up there in 80 years, so reading the script, I just assumed we’d be shooting (that scene) on a little hill somewhere with a green screen. It was not lost on us how privileged we were, to be there on our own(and) not surrounded by thousands of tourists. I’ll never forget, toward the end of the night we did our last couple of shots: Flo and I were sitting and talking, and we have our first kiss as the sun was rising. We could see it come up over the mountains and light up the Acropolis in gold. It was the most magical thing I’ve ever seen.

*Q: How do you feel you’d personally fare as a double agent?

Florence:* Oh, God, I’d be the worst spy ever. I’d just feel too guilty that I was lying to everyone.

Source:  USA Today

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...little-drummer-girl-john-le-carre/2007725002/

via


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Agreed..... as a teenager he left all the time... normal teenage angst, maybe, but his mother has said her alcoholism was extremely hard on her oldest three sons. Though now of course, things are better and My has really paid it forward with her recovery center,etc. sometime that damage stays around for quite awhile. But your right, anything is possible, never say never. I know from experience that when you meet the ONE , you know!!!!!


I think it was even more than normal teenage angst. His father's eccentricities, not having much money, then living in various foreign countries for months - it must have been difficult for a child or a young teenager. I think My really started to drink after her cancer diagnosis  in 1998, so by this time only the younger ones lived at home, but I'm sure that it still must have been very frustrating to see his mom getting deeper and deeper. It's wonderful that she could stop it and now she's helping others with their dependency.
I hope that he'll find the ONE whoever this person would be, if he hasn't yet. He can move around easily undercover, so who knows really? 

On the new pics: I know what he said, but he really looks like someone from a military unit. Maybe not the head of the unit.


----------



## wonderlick

My God.  The bad, cheap amatuer psychology taking place on this thread right now...

Why are people always so pressed about if or when other people are getting married or having kids?  Any fool can get married.  Being in a good, stable marriage is the issue.

His mother babysits the yougest kids and she and Stellan refer to each other as best friends.  Everyone does not have a traumatized scorched earth policy with exes and new family because they are mature and have their own fufilled lives.  Geez!

That is a flight suit, which is not necessarily military.  They give them to you when you go parachute jumping and such.  But he already said he was not a military dude, but he only has read the script and is acting it out right now, so what does he know? 

I think his character and Rebecca Hall work for Monarch.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> I think it was even more than normal teenage angst. His father's eccentricities, not having much money, then living in various foreign countries for months - it must have been difficult for a child or a young teenager. I think My really started to drink after her cancer diagnosis  in 1998, so by this time only the younger ones lived at home, but I'm sure that it still must have been very frustrating to see his mom getting deeper and deeper. It's wonderful that she could stop it and now she's helping others with their dependency.
> I hope that he'll find the ONE whoever this person would be, if he hasn't yet. He can move around easily undercover, so who knows really?
> 
> On the new pics: I know what he said, but he really looks like someone from a military unit. Maybe not the head of the unit.


You are right she said that her drinking got out of hand after the cancer. She also said social services was called because Stellan left the younger children with her , knowing she had a drinking problem, for days at a time. I don’t know how much of that is true, it was a printed interview. I know I would be pissed if my father did that to my younger siblings.  And yes , she has turned that around and I think she has helped many, many people with addiction problems. Good for her!!!


----------



## ellasam

wonderlick said:


> My God.  The bad, cheap amatuer psychology taking place on this thread right now...
> 
> Why are people always so pressed about if or when other people are getting married or having kids?  Any fool can get married.  Being in a good, stable marriage is the issue.
> 
> His mother babysits the yougest kids and she and Stellan refer to each other as best friends.  Everyone does not have a traumatized scorched earth policy with exes and new family because they are mature and have their own fufilled lives.  Geez!
> 
> That is a flight suit, which is not necessarily military.  They give them to you when you go parachute jumping and such.  But he already said he was not a military dude, but he only has read the script and is acting it out right now, so what does he know?
> 
> I think his character and Rebecca Hall work for Monarch.


Hey!!! Like I said , I didn’t mean to offend anyone!! My opinion...... oh and good for you if you could “ get over’’ your husband of many , many years marrying someone who is the age of one of your children.. I would find that difficult, many women would..... again MY OPINION


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Don’t think he really ever wants to get married or have children.... I think he tells interviewers want they want to here. *If a guy was very good looking with a good job and was single at 42...... you would say what’s wrong with him*....* I know I would*. Just my opinion, but I think he’s family is far more screwed up than what he wants people to believe. I would be mortified if my Dad remarried a woman that was my age...... then got her pregnant.... that’s just me. Sorry for the rant!!!! Hope I didn’t offend anyone.



My issue with this is not that you think that at his age and with his looks he should be married, it's that you think since he's not there's something 'wrong' with him. Not fitting in with your cultural presumptions about marriage age and children doesn't mean mental health issues, which is what you seem to be implying. 

Frankly, I'd rather him not get married if that's not what he wants to do, than get married because he feels society wants him to 'because'.



DeMonica said:


> I think we all feel his pain. It must be awful to be in Hawaii.* I wonder where he's going to spend Christmas.*
> I loved the white sweater  especially because it brings out the colour of his eyes. Yes to the handporn, too. A Dutch film journo said that Alex had the biggest hands he had seen. Surely, he has no girly hands. Starrlady, be the judge! Is it true?
> I only read the transcript of that podcast . Since I don't speak Swedish I thought there was no reason. Maybe I'll do if I have time. I haven't even seen the SAGAFTRA vid. I like his Swedish interviews. IMO he does less editing there.
> 
> 
> Yes. When he was interviewed by a Spanish mag, he talked about how much he liked his stay in Spain. I'm sure he'd say something nice about Germans or Germany if he was talking to a German journalist.
> 
> ETA: ellasam: everything is possible.  Reading an early Swedish interview with him where he talked about growing up in his family without the usual cliches he uses in current interviews gave me an impression that it wasn't so easy to grow up in that family, especially when he was teenager, as he puts it down in these current interviews. IMO he might be waiting for the ideal circumstances (partner he really loves and wants children with, less busy working schedule - although that's up to him) to start a family. Probably at the top of his career he prefers to work because he's in the best position to choose roles for himself now. Of course, the longer you stay single, the less adaptable you are and the less likely you want to change it. Saying this is also possible that you are right and he wants a very different future for himself than he talks about in mags.



Probably wherever his family is, they'll get a break for filming.



Santress said:


> *thehollywoodpipeline*  First pics of Alexander Skarsgard on the set of 'King Kong vs Godzilla' •
> Is it just us or did it get suddenly hot in here?
> @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #kingkongvsgodzilla #onset






DeMonica said:


> I t
> I hope that he'll find the ONE whoever this person would be, if he hasn't yet. He can move around easily undercover, so who knows really?
> 
> *On the new pics: I know what he said, but he really looks like someone from a military unit. Maybe not the head of the unit.*



He looks really good here, but looks more 'badass alpha male' than implied in the interview from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My issue with this is not that you think that at his age and with his looks he should be married, it's that you think since he's not there's something 'wrong' with him. Not fitting in with your cultural presumptions about marriage age and children doesn't mean mental health issues, which is what you seem to be implying.
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather him not get married if that's not what he wants to do, than get married because he feels society wants him to 'because'.
> Never said , or meant to imply that he has mental issues.... don’t know the man
> Having said that, I do agree with your second point.
> 
> 
> Probably wherever his family is, they'll get a break for filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks really good here, but looks more 'badass alpha male' than implied in the interview from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Never said , or meant to imply that he has mental issues.... don’t know the man"

Except "you would say what’s wrong with him.... I know I would. Just my opinion, but I think he’s family is far more screwed up" does imply that you think something's wrong with him, and his family. Perhaps you don't see it as such, but it does.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> My issue with this is not that you think that at his age and with his looks he should be married, it's that you think since he's not there's something 'wrong' with him. Not fitting in with your cultural presumptions about marriage age and children doesn't mean mental health issues, which is what you seem to be implying.
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather him not get married if that's not what he wants to do, than get married because he feels society wants him to 'because'.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably wherever his family is, they'll get a break for filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks really good here, but looks more 'badass alpha male' than implied in the interview from a couple of weeks ago.


I agree that he looks like a “badass alpha male”. And he looks really really good. This movie looks like it’s going to be fun.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> "Never said , or meant to imply that he has mental issues.... don’t know the man"
> 
> Except "you would say what’s wrong with him.... I know I would. Just my opinion, but I think he’s family is far more screwed up" does imply that you think something's wrong with him, and his family. Perhaps you don't see it as such, but it does.



It’s called an my opinion... agree to disagree....move on


----------



## wonderlick

ellasam said:


> Hey!!! Like I said , I didn’t mean to offend anyone!! My opinion...... oh and good for you if you could “ get over’’ your husband of many , many years marrying someone who is the age of one of your children.. I would find that difficult, many women would..... again MY OPINION



And that it. YOU were again putting what YOU would feel or should do on other people, otherwise they have "issues". People you don't even know.  I don't care how many interviews you read or "deep dive" research YOU and "others" do on him and people close to him.  Yes, YOU would be stuck and still nashing YOUR teeth years later.  Just because YOU would still be upset and hateful about everything does not mean that others could not move on in peace, happiness and reconciliation. I know plenty of people who have.  Life is too short. 

Who gives a S that she she is the same age as Alex?  For all you know his mother has been with some young buck herself.  She is free, like Stellan to date/marry freely. As long as the woman was kind and respectful to my family, why not be friends with her instead of being bitter, petty and living in the past?  But this does give some reasoning as to why you and some other posters have meltdowns every time he is with Alexa even after all this time.  

Just an example:  Emma Thompson is friends with Helena Bonham Carter and Carter had an affair with Kenneth Branagh when he was married to Thompson.  Why are they buddies? Because she moved on and is living a great life.  

The fanfiction writing on this thread about his career, his romantic relationships (past and present or imagined) and his family since last year has really been something else.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I agree that he looks like a “badass alpha male”. And he looks really really good. This movie looks like it’s going to be fun.



I hope it's fun. As he's mentioned in recent interviews, most of what he's filmed the last few years has been pretty dark, in terms of characters and plot. Not that this is a comedy, but it's not serious either. 

He's wearing a wedding ring in the photos, so are we going to see his character's wife in the film?
And he's fighting with his co-workers?

_Just Jared_ shared the first set photos from _Godzilla vs. Kong_ that showed two of the stars filming for the first time. Recently announced additions Alexander Skarsgård and Eiza González were both spotted shooting scenes together in Honolulu. The two were both spotted in gold and black jumpsuits, and it's the logo on their shoulders that will be most important to fans of this cinematic universe. The official Monarch logo is featured on both shoulders of their jumpsuits, which confirms that they are working for the mysterious organization.
Although both Skarsgård and González were previously announced to be part of the cast, every new addition for _Godzilla vs. Kong_ came without character details. This has made it impossible to know how the various cast members will work within the larger story, so getting some clarity on Skarsgård and González's involvement is welcomed. Based on the jumpsuits, small debris around them, and the cut on Skarsgård's forehead, they may have crash landed at this location. Skarsgård is shown beating up another Monarch employee, which could be out of frustration for poor piloting or could even signal that these two will turn against Monarch.
..
https://screenrant.com/godzilla-kong-characters-monarch-connection/


----------



## Santress

Pics from filming *Godzilla vs. Kong* (November 16, 2018, Honolulu, Hawaii):











*Alexander Skarsgard Packs a Punch While Filming 'Godzilla vs. Kong' With Eiza Gonzalez*

Alexander Skarsgard is kicking off filming on Godzilla vs. Kong!

The 42-year-old actor was spotted in costume while on the film’s set for the first time on Friday (November 16) in Honolulu, Hawaii.

Alexander was joined by his co-star Eiza Gonzalez, who was sporting the same gold jumpsuit and harness.

During the afternoon, Alexander was spotted filming a fist fight scene near the site of a helicopter crash on the side of a cliff.

The film also stars Millie Bobby Brown, Danai Gurira and Vera Farmiga, who have not yet been seen on set.

Source:  http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/16...-filming-godzilla-vs-kong-with-eiza-gonzalez/


----------



## Santress

Source:  http://www.eizagonzalez.com.br/galeria/index-55.html


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Hollywood Pipeline*

Full album here:

https://tinyurl.com/ybjvqrtc


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Hollywood Pipeline*

Full album here:

https://tinyurl.com/ybjvqrtc


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Hollywood Pipeline*

Full album here:

https://tinyurl.com/ybjvqrtc

Another recent NYC fan photo (possibly from November 5, 2018, this is the same outfit he wore when he taped the Colbert show and was photographed leaving the show that night):

*deana828*  Just bc he is so adorable...another pic with #alexanderskarsgard #nyc #celebrity #actor #tarzan #trueblood #zoolander #biglittlelies #emmywinner



Her pic shared on September 28, 2018:

*deana828 * Alexander Skarsgård #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander #biglittlelies #goldenglobewinner #emmywinner #sageinner #nyc #actor #celebrity #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## StarrLady

It’s worth noting that The Little Drummer Girl is now at 90% on Rotten Tomatoes and certified fresh.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/the_little_drummer_girl


----------



## VampFan

Thank you everyone who posted all the latest pics/videos. 

Finally got around to watching Colbert and Kelly. One thing I’ve noticed is that he is much better at his interviews. I used to cringe at some of his interactions, but, he is so much more relaxed and funny. This last round is so much better than it was in the past.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Education*
Alexander attended Leeds Beckett University in England to study English but stated that he did not study much and “had a blast” instead. He then joined Marymount Manhattan College in New York to study theatre.

In July 2011, Skarsgård received an honorary degree from Leeds Beckett University where he was formerly a student.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I’m going to have to disagree. I think he just hasn’t met “the one” and he doesn’t have to settle because he’s a rich good looking movie star. He knows he can get married later if he wants, he has way more options than other men. And as a man, he can have children later (an advantage that men have, not fair but true). Some men wish they were in his position but they don’t have his options.


 But WHO women want" least" 9 Kids ( meaning Brit) If Brit IS his only options


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> But WHO women want" least" 9 Kids ( meaning Brit) If Brit IS his only options


He's not really going to limit his love interests to Brits. He just likes a dry, witty, self-deprecating sense of humor, which Brits often have. Btw this also defines his sense of humor. He doesn't really want 9 kids; that was just an example of his sense of humor.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> *thehollywoodpipeline*  First pics of Alexander Skarsgard on the set of 'King Kong vs Godzilla' •
> Is it just us or did it get suddenly hot in here?
> @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #kingkongvsgodzilla #onset



Married?


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> But WHO women want" least" 9 Kids ( meaning Brit) If Brit IS his only options


As Audiogirl explained, he likes a certain type of humour. A non-British girl can have that type of sense of humour too (and he has dated women of other nationalities).

And the 9 kids is more in jest. He means he just wants kids.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> As Audiogirl explained, he likes a certain type of humour. A non-British girl can have that type of sense of humour too (and he has dated women of other nationalities).
> 
> 
> However, before the Stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have "at least" nine children - "to beat my dad". And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. "I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. I'm not avoiding a relationship, but I'm also not Desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.
> 
> it happens if you happen to get married and get a lot of kids
> 
> And the 9 kids is more in jest. He means he just wants kids.


----------



## MooCowmoo

M.Skarsgård said:


> But WHO women want" least" 9 Kids ( meaning Brit) If Brit IS his only options



I think you need to not take everything he says so literally.  He has been saying for years about having lots of kids mainly to beat Stellan's number of offspring produced.  It's really just a joke!


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> But WHO women want" least" 9 Kids ( meaning Brit) If Brit IS his only options


Since we people are so different in shapes, sizes, capabilities opinions and desires: out of 66 millions  British people I'm sure he could find a number of volunteers to carry his babies, even 9. Just three sets of triplets and you're done. Before you run for the shovels, stakes or silver bullets : I'M JOKING....or kind of.

Buckeye: I guessed that he would spend Christmas with his family, but I was wondering about the location. I just realised that they probably stay at home, though, if the whole family celebrates together. His niece is still quite small to travel to exotic locations.
He looks very hawt in that uniform. He seemed to be a little tense between  takes.

What a difference five year makes - actually not that much


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MooCowmoo said:


> I think you need to not take everything he says so literally.  He has been saying for years about having lots of kids mainly to beat Stellan's number of offspring produced.  It's really just a joke!



I did not literally take everything that he said ... that is why I asked if it could be possible.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> I did not literally take everything that he said ... that is why I asked if it could be possible.


alex has often said that he wants to marry (this is still not happening)


----------



## wonderlick

M.Skarsgård said:


> alex has often said that he wants to marry (this is still not happening)



I don't get what you are writing or your lack of understanding.  People say they want or wanted kids or to get married but don't at the time or ever for various reasons.  Maybe reasons you don't know or understand, but they are under zero obligations to explain them to your satisfaction.  Him not doing things on some predetermined timetable appears to be a great source of weird concern for some posters.  It is not as if he has one foot in the grave.  People settle down (or not) when they are ready, not when you are ready. 

No wonder the divorce rate is sky high.


----------



## MooCowmoo

M.Skarsgård said:


> I did not literally take everything that he said ... that is why I asked if it could be possible.



I'm British and I can tell you if I had a womb I would give it a really good go of producing 9 kids for him!  If I didn't manage to pop out 9 I'd have hours of fun trying to conceive! [emoji2]


----------



## DeMonica

MooCowmoo said:


> I'm British and I can tell you if I had a womb I would give it a really good go of producing 9 kids for him!  If I didn't manage to pop out 9 I'd have hours of fun trying to conceive! [emoji2]


That's the spirit!  If it was just about the "fun part", I'm sure, the hopefuls' queue would be from Birmingham to Brighton.


----------



## Santress

*LDG* promo pics & video shared today (November 17, 2018):

*drummergirlshow*  "An actress one day, a moralist the next." Do you believe what you see? #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Also found here:



*drummergirlshow*  Truth/Lies. Reality/Fiction. The lines are blurred in #TheLittleDrummerGirl. Don't miss @AMC_TV's three-night event from Monday.



Also found here:



A *LDG* plug from *SAG-AFTRA*:

"I think no matter how dark I go, I have to find that darkness somehow within and make it feel real and connect to it." - Alexander Skarsgård Check out #Conversations with #AlexanderSkarsgård for his @AMC_TV show #LittleDrummerGirl https://youtu.be/ouWJescINck


----------



## Julia_W

If you haven’t watched the Sag-Aftra interview, it is well worth your time.  Alex does a great job in this one.


----------



## melusin

VampFan said:


> Finally got around to watching Colbert and Kelly. One thing I’ve noticed is that he is much better at his interviews. I used to cringe at some of his interactions, but, he is so much more relaxed and funny. This last round is so much better than it was in the past.



It's great to see him out and about doing promotion so successfully and smoothly now! Interviewing and PR is a whole skill set. I think he worked especially hard on that aspect of his professional life with his PR peeps when he was doing the Tarzan campaign - that and finally conceding to getting a personal stylist (goodbye last-minute RTW suits!). He was so clever about how he managed that big leap a few years back. The effort really has paid off. It's such a joy to watch his career succeed and have him be in the position to give us really excellent creative work.

In his recent interviews, he still comes off as down to earth and relatable, just minus the awkward/uncomfortable. Thankfully never thirsty or overly polished/curated like so many others. And wowza! His American accent in the Vanity Fair "Swedish slang" bit was, oddly enough, the best I've ever heard it. He and his PR peeps have been very very smart to keep his media engagements focused on his 'quirky'/'funny' family and his genuine outdoorsy interests beyond Hollywood. Because holy god when I saw that beach still from TLDG, I thought 'now there is a man who is 1000% unattainable'. I'm not sure why that pic had that effect (he always looks like a god) but it probably has to do with now having the stratospheric career to match. Which brings me to the other thing I wanted to share. Saying he wants to get married and have a bazillion babies to an interviewer, which is him literally speaking at work, is him weaving a public image of someone who is attainable (and has a sense of humor). Whatever his private life might be, he's been clear he doesn't discuss it. Those are statements that are important for his job. If he wants us to believe we could have a shot, I'll take it!


----------



## Ludwig

Julia_W said:


> If you haven’t watched the Sag-Aftra interview, it is well worth your time.  Alex does a great job in this one.


----------



## Ludwig

Julia_W said:


> If you haven’t watched the Sag-Aftra interview, it is well worth your time.  Alex does a great job in this one.


Thank you so much for pointing out this interview on YouTube.  One of the best I’ve seen.  She gave him plenty of time to respond to her questions.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I don't get what you are writing or your lack of understanding. People say they want or wanted kids or to get married but don't at the time or ever for various reasons. Maybe reasons you don't know or understand, but they are under zero obligations to explain them to your satisfaction. Him not doing things on some predetermined timetable appears to be a great source of weird concern for


MooCowmoo said:


> I think you need to not take everything he says so literally.  He has been saying for years about having lots of kids mainly to beat Stellan's number of offspring produced.  It's really just a joke!



However, before the Stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have "at least" nine children - "to beat my dad". And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. "I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. I'm not avoiding a relationship, but I'm also not Desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.


----------



## MooCowmoo

M.Skarsgård said:


> I don't get what you are writing or your lack of understanding. People say they want or wanted kids or to get married but don't at the time or ever for various reasons. Maybe reasons you don't know or understand, but they are under zero obligations to explain them to your satisfaction. Him not doing things on some predetermined timetable appears to be a great source of weird concern for
> 
> 
> However, before the Stampede begins, there are two things to bear in mind. One: he wants to have "at least" nine children - "to beat my dad". And two: he is in no hurry to settle down. "I come from a huge family and I hope one day to have that myself. I'm not avoiding a relationship, but I'm also not Desperate for it. If it happens, it happens.



I really don't get what you are trying to achieve with all these quotes?.....Speaking for myself ( and probably others ) we get his sense of humour and also that he says 'off the cuff' things in interviews.  

Maybe try not reading too much between the lines and just enjoy all the goodness we have been getting lately!  [emoji6]


----------



## M.Skarsgård

excuse me I have understood it all wrong!!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

is it worth believing what Time Magazine Alex has told to get a lot of kids and get married to Brit (what if "that right woman" is not Brit)  he has said many times the same things for years but nothing has happened or too busy!!!!


----------



## MooCowmoo

M.Skarsgård said:


> is it worth believing what Time Magazine Alex has told to get a lot of kids and get married to Brit (what if "that right woman" is not Brit)  he has said many times the same things for years but nothing has happened or too busy!!!!



I honestly don't know as I don't know him IRL? ‍♀️


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> If you haven’t watched the Sag-Aftra interview, it is well worth your time.  Alex does a great job in this one.


Absolutely! I liked her question and the ones sent in.  I'd wish he answered the very last one, but I'm not surprised he didn't. Sometimes they are not even allowed to tell which roles they lost. There were a few refreshing angles, not just the usual rehashed answers, and interesting body language, too.

A question to his followers on IG: hasn't he had more posts on his account, than those I can see now? I never counted them but ... I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Julia_W

Ludwig said:


> Thank you so much for pointing out this interview on YouTube.  One of the best I’ve seen.  She gave him plenty of time to respond to her questions.



Thanks to Buckeye for posting the interview.  It is so good.



DeMonica said:


> Absolutely! I liked her question and the ones sent in.  I'd wish he answered the very last one, but I'm not surprised he didn't. Sometimes they are not even allowed to tell which roles they lost. There were a few refreshing angles, not just the usual rehashed answers, and interesting body language, too.
> 
> A question to his followers on IG: hasn't he had more posts on his account, than those I can see now? I never counted them but ... I might be wrong, though.



I think I know the answer to the question.  There was a Norwegian movie called The Wave about an avalanche that received a lot of critical acclaim.  Alex said in a interview one time that when he watched it he thought that could have been him in that role but the timing wasn’t right.  I think that may have been the role he was referring to. 

You are right in the Insatagram posts.  He has deleted quite a few.  There were more at one time.


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks, Julia. I'm sure that the Norwegian movie was good, but I haven't heard about it and I'm sure I'm not the only one. His career definitely survived that loss. 
From the recent post it seems that  he's using his account to advertise his work now. Did he delete mostly more personal posts? I've visited his account a few times, but I'm not a follower.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's deleted quite a bit of IG posts over the last 18 months, some personal, some not. I have no idea why he keeps it around 50 posts. He also often goes through his follow list and gets rid a few.
And he's not used it to obviously promote his work. Even the LDG posts aren't : Go watch this now!
That he's posted twice in the last week is unusual.
As for the role he didn't get, he may have been referring to Thor, he was in the running, but obviously Hemsworth won out.
I don't think he was in the running for The Wave, that's not the avalanche movie, that's the tsunami movie. The movie he mentioned was by Ruben Ostlund, and that was Force Majeure.
I think he also mentioned that he talked to Park-Chan Wook several years ago about a role, I'm going to presume that was Wook's English language movie Stoker.


----------



## Julia_W

^^
Thank you, Buckeye!  Force Majeurr was the one I was thinking of.  I just remember him saying the timing was wrong for that movie, and that was what he said about the role he regretted not getting in the Sag-Aftra interview.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's deleted quite a bit of IG posts over the last 18 months, some personal, some not. I have no idea why he keeps it around 50 posts. He also often goes through his follow list and gets rid a few.
> *And he's not used it to obviously promote his work. Even the LDG posts aren't : Go watch this now!*
> That he's posted twice in the last week is unusual.
> As for the role he didn't get, he may have been referring to Thor, he was in the running, but obviously Hemsworth won out.
> I don't think he was in the running for The Wave, that's not the avalanche movie, that's the tsunami movie. The movie he mentioned was by Ruben Ostlund, and that was Force Majeure.
> I think he also mentioned that he talked to Park-Chan Wook several years ago about a role, I'm going to presume that was Wook's English language movie Stoker.


Not in the past and I didn't said that, either. His last three posts are related to his work - two TLDG, one HTD. It's not so obviously promotional as Flo's and done with some humour, but they definitely coincide with the premieres.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> is it worth believing what Time Magazine Alex has told to get a lot of kids and get married to Brit (what if "that right woman" is not Brit)  he has said many times the same things for years but nothing has happened or too busy!!!!


He has said he wants a lot of kids but not typically nine. He has mentioned liking a self-deprecating humor before, not just from Brits.

I really don't get the point of insisting those statements be taken as absolute truth or a condemnation of his behavior. He jokes around a lot. He does want kids. He does like a good sense of humor for his gf. His career has been very busy. There is no official schedule for when he will marry, how many kids, or what country his wife will come from.

Are you just looking for something to complain about? Or are you misreading the intent of his comments and taking them too literally or seriously? In either case you are way off the mark.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

no no !!! I just wonder why he said so I do not take it seriously or literally.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> no no !!! I just wonder why he said so I do not take it seriously or literally.




He does like a good sense of humor for his gf.


----------



## wonderlick

M.Skarsgård said:


> no no !!! I just wonder why he said so I do not take it seriously or literally.



Obviously you did because several posters had to explain it to you.  And I still don't think you get it.  Just know he will never knock you up or marry you, so just relax.  

And please stop incorrectly quoting my words.  Thanks.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> no no !!! I just wonder why he said so I do not take it seriously or literally.


 Alex likes to joke around. He says a lot of things that aren't meant to be taken seriously. He said he wanted to have nine kids as a joke aimed at his father. He also once said his father looked surprisingly good in spandex (Stellan is in his sixties with an age-appropriate potbelly). He said this during an interview standing right next to his father, who did break up laughing. He also told Conan O'Brien that his father has a small penis. I've seen Stellan full frontal in several movies. It is doing just fine. Stellan recently mentioned Alex telling Conan about his supposedly small penis. He seemed to think it was quite funny. Obviously his father also has an off-kilter sense of humor like his son. In fact, Stellan recently said his sons are funny. I think so too.


----------



## StarrLady

Reminder: Tonight is the beginning of The Little Drummer Girl being shown on AMC (on TV) in the US and Canada. It airs November 19-21.

The Little Drummer Girl now has 91% on Rotten Tomatoes and is Certified Fresh. 
“Critics Consensus: The Little Drummer Girl marches to a steady beat of assured plotting, extraordinary art direction, and a uniformly terrific cast that makes the show’s smoulderingly slow burn pace bearable.”

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/the_little_drummer_girl/s01


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> Alex likes to joke around. He says a lot of things that aren't meant to be taken seriously. He said he wanted to have nine kids as a joke aimed at his father. He also once said his father looked surprisingly good in spandex (Stellan is in his sixties with an age-appropriate potbelly). He said this during an interview standing right next to his father, who did break up laughing. He also told Conan O'Brien that his father has a small penis. I've seen Stellan full frontal in several movies. It is doing just fine. Stellan recently mentioned Alex telling Conan about his supposedly small penis. He seemed to think it was quite funny. Obviously his father also has an off-kilter sense of humor like his son. In fact, Stellan recently said his sons are funny. I think so too.



humorous men, I believe: single, the Swede is not in a hurry to settle down. You know Alex what things are not a joke??


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alexander Skarsgard is an "intense" boyfriend.

The ‘Legend of Tarzan’ actor  – admits he can be quite full-on in all his relationships including those that aren’t romantic.

He said: "I’m pretty intense when it comes to relationships – platonic ones as well."


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Reminder: Tonight is the beginning of The Little Drummer Girl being shown on AMC (on TV) in the US and Canada. It airs November 19-21.
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl now has 91% on Rotten Tomatoes and is Certified Fresh.
> “Critics Consensus: The Little Drummer Girl marches to a steady beat of assured plotting, extraordinary art direction, and a uniformly terrific cast that makes the show’s smoulderingly slow burn pace bearable.”
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/the_little_drummer_girl/s01


Enjoy the show tonight, ladies! Did you manage to resist the temptation to watch the broadcasted episodes online? I liked them a lot so far, actually more than I had expected, although that complicated "dance" that poor Flo had to perform with the sheet and the eye in mouth in the last episode were a bit forced. IMO as always.


----------



## Santress

BTS pic of Alex filming *LDG* shared by Florence today (November 19, 2018):

f*lorencepugh*  Working with this man for 6 months was pretty tough at times but he shared his bananas and his coffees so it wasn’t too bad.
The Little Drummer Girls airs two episodes tonight on AMC and tomorrow night AND the day after! You lucky sods! #thelittledrummergirl


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> BTS pic of Alex filming *LDG* shared by Florence today (November 19, 2018):
> 
> f*lorencepugh*  Working with this man for 6 months was pretty tough at times but he shared his bananas and his coffees so it wasn’t too bad.
> The Little Drummer Girls airs two episodes tonight on AMC and tomorrow night AND the day after! You lucky sods! #thelittledrummergirl



Bananas are healthy and fun.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> BTS pic of Alex filming *LDG* shared by Florence today (November 19, 2018):
> 
> f*lorencepugh*  Working with this man for 6 months was pretty tough at times but he shared his bananas and his coffees so it wasn’t too bad.
> The Little Drummer Girls airs two episodes tonight on AMC and tomorrow night AND the day after! You lucky sods! #thelittledrummergirl




Is this some mini TV series ,? I'm not in the area where I saw that series? when it's shared by Instagram, Tumblr, and here


----------



## jooa




----------



## Santress

New interview and portraits:







*AMC goes for a second helping of John le Carre with 'The Little Drummer Girl'*
By MEREDITH BLAKE
NOV 19, 2018

What do you get when you take a sprawling John le Carré novel, an internationally renowned director, gorgeous European locations and an equally eye-pleasing cast?

For AMC, the hope is another success on the order of “The Night Manager,” the smart, sumptuous 2016 miniseries that was praised for its stylish, relevant storytelling and won two Emmys. Directed by Susanne Bier and filmed in glamorous locations around Europe and the Middle East, “The Night Manager” paired big-name stars Hugh Laurie and Tom Hiddleston, then added a relatively unknown scene-stealing young actress, Elizabeth Debicki.

The network is using the pretty much the same formula with “The Little Drummer Girl,” an adaptation of Le Carré’s nearly 600-page bestseller about a young actress who is recruited by Israeli spies on the hunt for a Palestinian bomber in late 1970s Europe. Co-produced with the BBC, the six-episode series is directed by Park Chan-wook, arguably South Korea’s best-known filmmaker.

“Following ‘The Night Manager,’ we were looking for something that shared the same sense of ambition, of scale,” said Simon Cornwell, who executive produced the series with his brother, Stephen Cornwell. “The Little Drummer Girl” was “a very natural choice.”

Previously adapted into a now mostly forgotten film starring Diane Keaton and directed by George Roy Hill, the 1983 novel seemed better-suited for a limited series, Simon said, because “you can get into depth and subtlety of relationships that you don’t really have time for … in a feature format.”

The Cornwells, who produce through their Ink Factory company, always planned on having a single director helm the entire series because the project required “a very singular voice to make the story whole and bring a real point of view to it,” explained Stephen. They also understand an artist with a distinct vision: Le Carré (real name: David Cornwell) also happens to be their father.

Park, an auteur renowned for aestheticized violence and darkly beautiful genre fare (“Oldboy,” “Stoker”), was not an obvious pick for Le Carré’s politically nuanced storytelling. But he approached the Cornwells several years ago at the Cannes Film Festival to say that he’d love to make “The Little Drummer Girl,” which he’d just read in a Korean translation and considered Le Carré’s finest work, into a film.

They told him they were already planning a television adaptation and parted ways. But as the scripts came in from writers Claire Wilson and Michael Lesslie, the brothers reconsidered and eventually wooed “Director Park,” as he is known, to the small screen for the first time.

The Cornwells have a personal stake in ensuring that “The Little Drummer Girl” lives up to its source material. But their relationship to Le Carré actually gives the brothers“more capacity to be flexible” and take creative license, said Stephen. “It’s almost the inverse of what you’d expect.”

Le Carre’s works often explore “the integration of identity, of revenge and motivation, of divided loyalty” as well as “the nature of love,” said Stephen — themes that are central to “The Little Drummer Girl.” In this telling, the story explores both sides of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict while offering a meditation on empathy and performance. The young actress Charlie (Florence Pugh) is asked to pose as the girlfriend of a Palestinian militant. While Israeli agent Kurtz (Michael Shannon) pulls the strings, his reluctant colleague Becker (Alexander Skarsgard) helps Charlie get into character by role-playing “Michel,” and making her fall in love with him.

The goal, Skarsgard explained, is that “when she talks to the Palestinians about Michel, they see the love in her eyes and believe her.” If that all sounds confusing, it is — especially for Charlie.

“Like most people in their twenties, she thinks she knows everything,” said Pugh, a 22-year-old who caught the attention of Hollywood with her performance in the 2016 film “Lady Macbeth.” “She’s very loud and very opinionated but until she’s seen it, she doesn’t know how she’s going to feel and that’s the whole point of this complicated story — that she’s supposed to be acting but she’s actually feeling. And that’s a very scary thing for her.”

Pugh was a fan of “The Night Manager,” and in particular Debicki ( I’ve never met her but I’m in love with her.”). An admirer of Park, she’d first met him at the London Film Festival, where they were promoting their respective films, “Lady Macbeth” and “The Handmaiden.”

Television has been trending auteur for the last few years — this fall “The Little Drummer Girl” joins Ben Stiller’s “Escape at Dannemora” on Showtime, Sam Esmail’s “Homecoming” on Amazon and Saverio Costanzo’s “My Brilliant Friend” on HBO.

Skarsgard, who won an Emmy last year for “Big Little Lies,” which was entirely directed by Jean-Marc Vallee, extolled the virtues of “having a single voice throughout the whole story,” especially when that voice is Park’s.

“When I got the call that Director Park wanted to have a conversation with me, I just told my agents, ‘It doesn't matter what it is. I'll do it,’ he said.

Though there’s little of Park’s signature violence in “The Little Drummer Girl,” he does bring a vivid new take on the ’70s, a famously drab era that he renders in a bold jewel-tone vintage guaranteed to inspire countless Pinterest mood boards. (Pugh joked that she’s already getting tagged in pictures of women in long yellow dresses.)

Shot on location in Britain, the Czech Republic and Greece, the series is a tourist’s dream, moving in one episode from the sun-soaked beaches of the Greek Isles to a rare close-up of the Acropolis at night.

“We saw the sun go down and watched the sun come up,” Pugh recalled of the scene in which Charlie is first seduced by Becker. “Usually in filmmaking you never get to react to the real thing. You have to react to a tennis ball and pretend that it’s there. But Alex and I and were able to experience looking at the Parthenon for the first time and it was unbelievable. It was the most beautiful, exciting, anxious, romantic evening for all of us.”

The cast and crew were just as much an international affair — a British-American co-production helmed by a South Korean filmmaker with a Swede, an American and a Brit in lead roles — and the theme of cross-cultural understanding extended to Park, who spoke through his producer and translator, Wonjo Jeong. But “nothing’s lost,” said Pugh. “The best thing about someone who’s speaking to you in a different language is there’s no waffle. There’s no small chat. He tells you exactly what he wants and that’s amazing.”

Park also draws “a deep parallel between the situation in his own country and the Israeli-Palestinian conflict,” said Shannon.

To prepare for his role as an Israeli mastermind, Shannon listened to interviews with Israeli novelist Amos Oz, taking inspiration from his accent as well as his “profound sense of empathy.”

“Kurtz is very opposed to any sort of whole-scale war between any two factions,” said Shannon. “He sees that it's much more about ultimately understanding what the problem is, and who the people on the other side are, and why they're doing what they're doing. Which is something that really resonated with me.”

For Skarsgard, the story’s balance was a selling point. Though it is largely told from the perspective of Europeans and Israelis, it is also empathetic to the Palestinians.

“I had no interest in making a pro-Israel, the good-Mossad-agents-versus-the-evil-bombmakers-from-Palestine series,” he said. That's not a narrative I subscribe to, and definitely not a story I, even in fiction, want to send out.”

(Some differences proved too difficult to overcome. For the diminutive Pugh, keeping pace with the 6-foot-4 inch Skarsgard was a constant struggle. “The scenes of us walking next to each other,” she asked, “have you seen how many steps I have to take?”)

The multicultural nature of the project added “richness and diversity of points of view,” said Simon, “and maybe, if we’re lucky, it helps with the universality of the piece as well.”

“The Little Drummer Girl”

Where: AMC

When: 9 p.m. Monday

Rating: TV-14 (may be unsuitable for children under the age of 14)

Source:  https://www.latimes.com/entertainme...er-amc-girl-john-le-carre-20181119-story.html

via



Portraits by Michael Nagle / For The Times (November 6, 2018, NYC).


----------



## Santress

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is this some mini TV series ,? I'm not in the area where I saw that series? when it's shared by Instagram, Tumblr, and here


Hi, Yes, it's a limited series. It's currently airing in the UK, France & Australia and premieres today in the U.S.


----------



## Santress

More portraits from November 6, 2018 in NYC:

















Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/cJWTG


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kelly & ryan live Interview I really heard that Alex still lives in a suitcase life
even though he has homes in Nyc & Sweden


----------



## audiogirl

He meant he spent most of his time recently away from home filming on location. That's something we all knew already. Don't you think he would have used his apartment(s) if he had been able?

Oh and about him being intense. He's also intense about his acting. Very dedicated and focused. By saying he's intense about dating or friendships, he just means he gives it his all, that he doesn't take those relationships lightly.


----------



## Santress

More *LDG* promo and behind-the-scenes pics shared today (November 19, 2018) + some new oldies:

*olleyjonathan*  #jonathanolley #alexanderskarsgard #florencepugh #TheLittleDrummerGirl #littledrummergirl #johnlecarre #johnlecarré #spythriller #bbcfilms #bbc #amc_tv #amc #unitstills #unitstillphotographer #filmstill #filmstills #moviestill #moviestills #parkchanwook #britishactor #swedishactor #kiss #love #moment #connection

*florencepugh*  Your photos are so perfect. Thank you for them all! Make me smile x



*florencepugh*  AMC. Tonight. Two eps.
Spies spies spies spies spies spies spies pies pies pies pies.
Get your pies ready before the spies start talking in spy lingo. You don’t want to miss a beat.. there’s too many names at stake.



Also found here:







Source:  https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/little-...lly-got-mojo-back-220037969.html?guccounter=1




Source:  https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/little-...-little-substance-no-surprises-223131773.html




https://www.bustle.com/p/alexander-...r-girl-is-so-cool-he-got-his-own-one-13107787




https://www.oregonlive.com/tv/2018/...&utm_campaign=oregonian_sf&utm_source=twitter

via



Another from the November 6, 2018 NYC portrait session with *Micheal Nagle* for *The LA Times*:




*latimes_entertainment*  Fan of #TheNightManager? Then look out for the premiere of #TheLittleDrummer tonight. It's AMC's second adaptation of a John le Carré novel, starring Alexander Skarsgård and Michael Shannon. The miniseries follows a young actress who is recruited by Israeli spies on the hunt for a Palestinian bomber. For Skarsgård, telling the story in a way that was empathetic to Palestinians was very important: "I had no interest in making a pro-Israel, the good-Mossad-agents-versus-the-evil-bombmakers-from-Palestine serie. That's not a narrative I subscribe to, and definitely not a story I, even in fiction, want to send out.” : Michael Nagle for @latimes

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqXzjf9AUbO/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex wanting his own place for both NYC and Stockholm, even though he's hardly at either one, is normal. He's a successful actor who's not currently tied down to a long-term series, so he goes all over the world for work. This doesn't mean he wouldn't want his own place, as opposed to a hotel room. He's hardly the only actor (or entertainer) who does this.
As for Little Drummer Girl, rights were sold to these countries:
“The Little Drummer Girl” has sold to Canal Plus (France), Starzplay (Germany, Italy, second window U.K., Ireland and Benelux), BeTV (French Belgium), NPO (Holland) and Movistar + (Spain), TV4 (Sweden, Norway, Denmark and Finland), Stod 2 (Iceland), Hot (Israel), Kan 11 (Israel second window), BBC First (Australia), SBS (Australia second window), and TVNZ (New Zealand).
https://variety.com/2018/tv/global/...eavor-content-international-sales-1202979920/

If your country isn't on this list, wait until it comes to dvd, streaming, other options...


----------



## Santress

Another interview from promoting *LDG* on November 6, 2018 in NYC:




*"Little Drummer Girl" remains relevant in new AMC miniseries*

BY
JOHN CARUCCI
NEW YORK (AP)
--
John le Carre's best-selling novel "The Little Drummer Girl" was released in 1983 but remains timely — and that disturbs Alexander Skarsgard.

Skarsgard and Michael Shannon star in a six-hour miniseries based on the novel, playing Israeli agents on the hunt for a Palestinian bomber. "The Little Drummer Girl" premieres Monday night on AMC.

"What's depressing is the fact that it takes place 35 years ago, but it feels more relevant today than ever," Skarsgard said. "We're in a situation where feels like we'll be having this conversation in 35 years. And it's horrific what's happening down there."

The story centers around the manipulation of a radical left-wing actress named Charlie, played by Florence Pugh, who is coerced to go undercover to help root out a terrorist named Khalil, responsible for bombing Jewish-related targets in Europe.

Shannon didn't see any ethical issues with the premise of using a thespian to a root out a terrorist. Instead, he was enthralled by the concept.

"It seems to highlight something that I find very intriguing — that there can be a difference between your identity and your true self. That you can actually present yourself to be someone entirely other than who you actually are, which I think people do a lot," Shannon said.

Korean director Chan-wook Park, best known for the 2003 classic "Old Boy," helmed all six episodes of the miniseries.

"To spend like four or five months with one of the greatest filmmakers on the planet, it's obviously such a treat for us actors," Skarsgard said.

Skarsgard, fresh off an Emmy win for the HBO series "Big Little Lies," tends to gravitate toward meatier projects, so the script length also appealed to him.

"When you have a 400-page script as opposed to 100, it's so rich. You can go so deep and you can discover," Skarsgard said. "You can really take your time and enjoy it and slowly introduce characters and conflicts."

Source:  https://shootonline.com/newsbriefs/little-drummer-girl remains-relevant-new-amc-miniseries?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

via



Video:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Slightly OT:
TB could have been a very very very different series:

On the tenth anniversary of _True Blood_’s debut, the show’s creator, Alan Ball, came to Vulture Festival Los Angeles to watch the pilot episode with fans and share some memories about the making of the breakout HBO hit.
Jaws dropped when Ball talked about how difficult it was to find the right actor to play smolderingly attractive vampire Bill Compton, and described how the search took him to London, where one of the actors he met with was none other than Benedict Cumberbatch. Let’s think about that for a minute: The man we’ve come to know and love as Sherlock and Dr. Strange almost played one of TV’s sexiest vampires. (Sadly, Ball didn’t reveal why Cumberbatch didn’t land the part.)
More fun facts we learned:
• Anna Paquin read for the role of Sookie Stackhouse five times before the producers were convinced she could play Southern enough. Ball casually mentioned that Jessica Chastain also auditioned for the role of Sookie, while an underage Jennifer Lawrence auditioned for a “were-panther girl” in season three.
https://www.vulture.com/2018/11/benedict-cumberbatch-almost-played-bill-on-true-blood.html


----------



## wonderlick

Five times?!?  Yikes! That should have told him something right there.  All those talented people he bypassed for those particular actors to get leading roles.  It was like he got 3 wrong for eveyone he got right on that show.  I never understood why he was so fascinated with Moyer to the detriment of the show.  No wonder his new HBO show was canned after five minutes.  Ball will always have Six Feet Under, but that apparently was a fluke.  I would be surprised if he ever got another big show to run.  Well, it was not as if critics and fans did not try to warn him.


----------



## audiogirl

Just saw Ep1 and Ep2 on AMC. OMG it was amazing. It was beautiful to view and so compelling to watch.


----------



## Santress

New promo still and videos shared today (November 20, 2018) and yesterday (November 19th):





*drummergirlshow*  Every action has a consequence. #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Videos:

*'Becker' Inside the Season Premiere BTS | The Little Drummer Girl*



*'Charlie's Story' Inside the Season Premiere BTS | The Little Drummer Girl*


----------



## Santress

Another new interview:

*THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL: Alexander Skarsgard chats new miniseries – Interview
The actor also talks TRUE BLOOD and BIG LITTLE LIES*

By ABBIE BERNSTEIN / Staff Writer
Posted: November 20th, 2018

AMC’s THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL, adapted from John Le Carre’s novel of the same name, is a thriller concerning identities and loyalties. The miniseries, directed by Park Chan-wook, runs over three consecutive nights, Monday-Wednesday, November 19-21. In THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL, West End actress Charlie (Florence Pugh) agrees to go undercover for the Israeli intelligence agency Mossad. Charlie’s job is to pretend to be a Palestinian sympathizer and embed herself with a group of putative terrorists. However, as she goes deeper into the assignment, Charlie isn’t sure who’s right and who’s wrong and, for that matter, whether she’s being told the truth by her handler Becker, who is played by Alexander Skarsgard.

Sweden-born Skarsgard won Emmy, Golden Globe and Screen Actors Guild Awards for playing Perry Wright in HBO’s 2017 miniseries-turned-series BIG LITTLE LIES (a second season is being done this year). Skarsgard also collected a variety of awards over seven years for playing the vampire Eric Northman in HBO’s TRUE BLOOD, as well as a writing/directing award (shared with Bjorne Larson) for the 2003 Swedish short film ATT DODA ETT BARN.

Standing on the stage in main ballroom at the Beverly Hills Hotel, Skarsgard talks informally with a small group of journalists about THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL, winning awards, his continuing love for Eric Northman, and more.

*ASSIGNMENT X: Any thoughts about being back in this room?

ALEXANDER SKARSGARD:* It feels good to be back on this stage. This is the Globes room. This is where it happened.

*AX: Have the awards made any difference in the types of projects you’re being offered?

SKARSGARD:* Yeah. I think it opened some doors. You have access to more and sometimes better-quality scripts and filmmakers, and so, to get those accolades can definitely help in that regard.

*AX: With THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL, were you a fan of the espionage genre overall?

SKARSGARD:* I had not read this novel, but I was very much a fan of the genre, and I believe THE SPY WHO CAME IN FROM THE COLD [by John Le Carre] was the first spy novel I ever read. It was my dad’s [actor Stellan Skarsgard] favorite spy novel, so he introduced me to that when I was a teenager. I hadn’t done anything similar to this, and I don’t know if you’ve read the novel, but it’s an incredibly exciting character to play, that kind of duality of him, and the role-play and the back and forth. It’s psychologically very, very interesting to explore.

*AX: Do you have a favorite spy movie?

SKARSGARD:* Well, it sounds like I’m pandering – this is John Le Carre – but because my dad loved THE SPY WHO CAME IN FROM THE COLD, that was my introduction to the literature of spy novels, but also, the movie was the one that my dad loved, and I would watch it as a kid with him, so that was my favorite. And then SPIES LIKE US.

*AX: On THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL, does the director tell you, “Okay, this is what Becker is really feeling now,” does he leave that up to you …?

SKARSGARD:* We would have long, in-depth conversations about the general path that the character was taking, and we would obviously check in a lot of where we were in the story. We started in London, so we started shooting the last three episodes before we had the beginning, so there were a lot of conversations about that, but in terms of the psychology of it, and the mind-play, Director Park left it kind of up to me to decide when I felt that I was Becker, and when I was Michel, and how genuine it was, and how vulnerable he was.

*AX: Do you have a different working relationship with director Park Chan-wook than you do with most directors? It seems that everyone on THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL refers to him as “Director Park.” Actors and producers are usually a little more informal with their directors …

SKARSGARD:* I know. When I heard that, before I met him, everyone kept referring to him as “Director Park,” and I was like, “Oh, is he going to be some douchebag full of himself, all pretentious?” He’s the most low-key, humble, sweet guy. I don’t know where that came from, and it’s not like he insists on it, but that’s what people call him, so that’s what we started calling him. Everyone calls him that. But it’s not because he’s full of himself, or thinks he’s better than anyone. He’s an incredibly humble man.

*AX: Do you have any preference between working on location or on a soundstage?

SKARSGARD:* Well, when you’re up at the Acropolis shooting [as the LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL did for a scene between Skarsgard and Pugh], you do not miss the soundstage [laughs]. We were up there, just us, alone, as the sun was setting over Athens, and then we shot there all night, ‘til the sun came up. It’s one of those nights – or it’s not one of those nights, it’s the night, where you’re like, “We will never experience anything like this …” You can’t shoot at a more extraordinary location on the face of the Earth. It was stunning.

*AX: Did you do any research into real-world spycraft for THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL?

SKARSGARD:* I watched some documentaries on [the Israeli intelligence agency] Mossad, one called GATEKEEPERS, which is very interesting, because it shows the complexity of what they were doing, and also how they’re obviously individuals, and how they’re dealing with the consequences of it. It was important that it’s not a homogenous group, that even within our unit here, with Michael [Shannon, who plays Becker’s boss Kurtz] and myself and the other Mossad agents, it was important to create some friction within the group, to blur the line between good and bad, and what they believe, and what cause they’re fighting for. So that was very helpful, to watch that, and a couple of narrative features that I watched about the region, and one called WALTZ WITH BASHIR, an animated film. It’s about in Beirut. It’s not about Mossad, but it’s about Israeli soldiers, but that just gave me an idea, because Becker is definitely struggling morally with what he’s doing, and what he believes in, and that was very informative for me, to watch that one.

*AX: Do you see any similarities in Charlie’s situation in the story with what happened in reality to Patty Hearst?

SKARSGARD:* Like the Stockholm Syndrome? It’s a similar subject, isn’t it, where you make it difficult for the protagonist, when you start to associate and sympathize with the other side, and you don’t really know what you’re fighting for any more, what side you’re on. So yeah.

Source:  https://www.assignmentx.com/2018/th...der-skarsgard-chats-new-miniseries-interview/

via

https://twitter.com/AssignmentX


----------



## Santress

*AX: Did you do anything physical to prepare for playing Becker?

SKARSGARD:* I had to dye my beard. That was the only thing [laughs].

*AX: How did you work on your accent for this?

SKARSGARD:* He’s a bit of an enigma, this character, so I wanted it [ambiguous]. It’s even stated in the book that Kurtz, Michael Shannon’s character, has a more strong Israeli accent. Becker, when you first hear him, you don’t know where he’s from, you can’t really place him. He was born and raised in Israel, spent some time in New York, and currently lives in Berlin, so I wanted a slight accent. I didn’t want it to be too American, but definitely more subtle than Kurtz’s accent.

*AX: Would you ever want to do a role for seven years again?

SKARGARD* laughs.

*AX: Do you miss Eric at all?

SKARSGARD:* So I’m quite enjoying the freedom of controlling my own schedule. For seven years, when I read something I loved, I was always nervous. And I’m not complaining – TRUE BLOOD was the greatest gig ever, but I was always nervous. If I read a script that I loved, I was always like, “Ooh, I hope they can fit it into the five-month hiatus that we get.” And many times, it wouldn’t work. They would push the movie, and it would shoot at the same time as TRUE BLOOD, and I couldn’t do it. So I’m still loving the fact that I can take time off when I want, I can work whenever I want. That said, yeah, I miss Eric. He was pure joy to play.

*AX: Several years after TRUE BLOOD went off the air, people are still making .gifs and memes of Eric. Do you have any feelings about those?

SKARSGARD:* [laughs] Well, I don’t know. I’m not very active on social media, so I don’t see it. But it’s flattering. Of course, when you care so deeply about a character, and spend seven years with this guy, and I loved playing him, the fact that there are people out there that give a damn, and that actually care about the character and remember him, it means a lot. So it’s not like I’m like, “Oh, I don’t care, it’s the past.” It’s still a huge part of my life. So it’s incredibly flattering.

*AX: A lot of the roles you’ve played have a dark edge to them, including Becker in THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL. Do you seek out those kinds of roles, is that what’s getting offered to you, are you doing lighter characters that we’re not aware of? Tarzan was arguably a lighter character, but he still had a lot of anger and a tragic back story …

SKARSGARD:* I think that I’m drawn towards maybe darkness and conflicted characters, because I think that inner struggle is always quite fun to play, and characters that might be presented one way, and then you discover a different side is always quite fun. But that said, after I did quite a few dark projects last year, played dark characters, it’s quite nice to do something lighter as well. So I might need a slapstick comedy now or something.

*AX: Of your darkest characters, who was the most fun dark character to play? Becker may not be quite as dark as Eric in TRUE BLOOD or Perry in BIG LITTLE LIES …

SKARSGARD:* Oh, God. Sophie’s Choice here. How do you compare Eric Northman to Perry? Eric was obviously seven years of my life. We’ve actually been back [at the studio] called The Lot, it’s on one side of Santa Monica [Boulevard], where we shot Season 2 to 7 of TRUE BLOOD. We’ve been back there for BIG LITTLE LIES, and it was way more nostalgic and emotional than I thought it would be to be back, same little fitting room where we did all the TRUE BLOOD fittings, and because it’s HBO and the same producer, we have a lot of the same crew members, so it’s been quite an emotional journey. Eric is always special to me. But Perry’s probably one of the best characters, one of the most well-written characters, with so much depth that I’ve ever gotten to play. And I did a movie last year called HOLD THE DARK, and that’s also a very disturbing character. I had a great time shooting that.

This interview was conducted during AMC’s portion of the summer 2018 Television Critics Association (TCA) press tour.

Source:  https://www.assignmentx.com/2018/th...der-skarsgard-chats-new-miniseries-interview/

via

https://twitter.com/AssignmentX


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex promoting *LDG* in NYC (November 6, 2018):






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/WLB0e


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> Just saw Ep1 and Ep2 on AMC. OMG it was amazing. It was beautiful to view and so compelling to watch.


Yes, it is beautiful to view, so many great colours and such attention to detail.
It is very compelling, I love spy stories. There’s the feeling of “I can’t wait to see what happens next!”
The acting is top-notch, everybody has brought their A-game.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## DeMonica

Santress, thank you for the links! As always you're spoiling us. 
I knew about how he was cast as Colbert and Eric several times, but it's still surprising that the decision was made so close to the start of the shooting. I thought that this kind of decisions, esp. if it involves main characters (yes, I know that Eric didn't get that much screen time in the first season)  would take place much earlier in the process when shooting a big budget project. Anyway, I think he's not the only one who's thankful for the writers' strike. It's hard to imagine anyone else as Eric Northman.  Jessica Chastain: interesting idea, Cumberbatch: no thanks.


----------



## Santress

More *LDG* promo stills & videos shared today (November 20, 2018):

*drummergirlshow*  Don't fall in love with beautiful strangers. Alexander Skarsgård and @FlorencePugh return in episodes three and four of #TheLittleDrummerGirl. Tonight at 9/8c on @AMC_TV.



Post a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if you are tuning in for episode 103 and 104 tonight! #TheLittleDrummerGirl continues TONIGHT at 9/8c. @florence_pugh








Videos:

*amc_tv*  Tag the biggest Alexander Skarsgård fan you know so they won't miss #TheLittleDrummerGirl. The second night airs TONIGHT at 9/8c.



Also found here:



*amc_tv*  Can't wait for the next 2 episodes of #TheLittleDrummerGirl? Totally get it. ALL SIX EPISODES are on the AMC App.



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/AMC_TV/status/1064985052474417152


----------



## Santress

New interview with *EW*:

*Alexander Skarsgård has been so busy he didn't need a place to live for two years*

 November 20, 2018 

How busy is Alexander Skarsgård? Busy enough that he recently spent years without a home to call his own. “I’ve just been living on location, jumping from one project to another,” says the True Blood and Big Little Lies actor. “I actually got an apartment in New York a few months ago. That was the first time in two years I had my own bed.”

Skarsgård has already starred in a pair of 2018 Netflix thrillers — Mute and Hold the Dark. Now the Swedish actor is playing an Israeli intelligence officer named Gadi Becker in the AMC miniseries The Little Drummer Girl (currently airing nightly), an adaptation of John le Carré’s espionage novel. Set in the late ’70s, Drummer Girl costars Florence Pugh (Lady Macbeth) as Charlie Ross, an actress who is recruited by Skarsgård’s character to help stop a bombing campaign in Europe. “A young British actress in Greece walks into a quite enigmatic man, who she initially thinks is just a budding holiday romance,” says Skarsgård of the relationship. “He turns out to be something completely different, and she’s roped into a world of international espionage.”

In the miniseries’ first installment, Gadi takes Charlie to the Acropolis in Athens for what she believes is a romantic date. Skarsgård fondly recalls shooting at the historic site. “They closed down the Acropolis from sundown to sunrise for us,” says the actor. “It felt very, very special to be up there watching the sunset over Athens.”

Drummer Girl is helmed by legendary South Korean director Park Chan-wook (Oldboy); Skarsgård is a big fan. “He’s one of the greatest filmmakers of our time,” says the actor. “There are directors that have a visual language that is sometimes at the expense of the characters. They’re focused more on the visual aspect than on the psychology of the story. He is a master at both.”

One thing Skarsgård shares with his character? The actor admits he’s “pretty good” at keeping secrets, and proves it when EW asks whether he will appear in the second season of HBO’s Big Little Lies (set to premiere in 2019). Skarsgård’s character, the abusive Perry Wright, died in the first season, but the actor was spotted on the set of season 2, prompting speculation that Wright might make some kind of from-beyond-the-grave appearance. “Well, my character is definitely dead,” he says. “I can’t say any more.”

The actor is more forthcoming about his role in the comedy Flarsky (out June 7), about an out-of-work journalist (Seth Rogen) whose childhood babysitter (Charlize Theron) becomes one of the world’s most powerful women. “Charlize Theron’s a friend of mine, and they were also shooting in Montreal, and so she asked if I wanted to come in and play the prime minister [of Canada]. It’s not [Justin] Trudeau, but it’s definitely loosely based on him,” Skarsgård says of his role in the movie, a part he filmed on his days off from the set of The Hummingbird Project, his upcoming drama with Jesse Eisenberg. All this on top of starring alongside Keira Knightley in the post-WWII drama The Aftermath (April 26) and recently being cast in a dramatization of Dan Krauss’ 2013 documentary The Kill Team, which details the deaths of Afghan civilians by American soldiers. See? We told you he was busy. And currently the actor is tackling his biggest project to date, Godzilla vs. Kong (May 22, 2020). So, who’s the towering thesp playing: King Kong or Godzilla? “I can’t reveal which of the behemoths I am!” he says with a laugh. “No, I play a teeny-tiny little human who tries to not get trampled. I fly out to Hawaii in two days to start that.” Sounds like he doesn’t need that apartment after all.

A version of this story appears in the new issue of Entertainment Weekly on stands now.

Source:  https://ew.com/tv/2018/11/20/alexander-skarsgard-little-drummer-girl/

via


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alexander Skarsgård still lives (suitcase) Nomadic life .Even he has two homes


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> Alexander Skarsgård still lives (suitcase) Nomadic life .Even he has two homes


There's nothing to cry about IMO. He's not a snail to carry his homes on his back to filming locations and his movies are rarely shot NYC or Stockholm. so if he's nomadic he either works or travels for leisure - none of these are bad things at all. He's been used to that from childhood.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Also, he seems to enjoy that life, both for work and for leisure. If he didn't like it he'd pick jobs that didn't have him travelling all over the world. And he'd take stay-cations most of the time, and wouldn't do outside projects like Walking With The Wounded, which took him to Antarctica.


----------



## DeMonica

^^^If he didn't like he probably wouldn't do it as I tried to imply. I think apart from dieting for a role here and there, he seems to be pretty satisfied with his life, and rightly so.


----------



## Santress

New interview with *TV Insider*:

*'The Little Drummer Girl' Star Alexander Skarsgård Reveals His John Le Carré Connection*

Kellie Freeze November 20, 2018 






John le Carré’s 1983 spy novel The Little Drummer Girl comes to AMC this week as a six-part miniseries event certain to satiate the action genre’s hungriest fans.

The story unfolds over three consecutive nights and follows Charlie — a young and fiery British actress (played with mesmerizing perfection by Florence Pugh) — as she is wooed while on holiday in Greece by Becker (Alexander Skarsgård), a mysterious and beguiling man who turns out to be a cunning Israeli spy.

Becker then recruits Charlie to act as bait in an international espionage plot to ensnare a foreign terrorist, and the deeper Charlie falls into the dangerous charade, the harder it becomes for her to discern between reality and fantasy, forcing her to wonder: Is this the role of her life, or a role for her life?

TV Insider caught up with Skarsgård, who reveals that his education into the world of John le Carré started young. His father, the noted actor Stellan Skarsgård, read The Spy Who Came in From the Cold as a teen and has been a lifelong fan of the writer.

“Even to this day, when dad talks about le Carré, his face lights up and he gets super excited,” the younger Skarsgård shares.

He says that when Stellan starred in the 2016 adaptation of le Carré’s Our Kind of Traitor, “He got a chance to meet with David — which is John le Carré’s real name [David John Moore Cornwell]. It’s very sweet to see dad talk about that experience. He’s like, ‘it was SO incredible!’”

Because of his father's le Carré fanaticism, Skarsgård rattles off a list of the author's books that he himself has read and shares that when he read the scripts for The Little Drummer Girl, he found them so utterly irresistible he lost track of time.

“Suddenly, it was 3 in the morning!” he laughs. “So, I was very tired that day, but I just found it was such an incredible script and a very interesting story. I was fascinated by the characters, so I couldn't put it down.”

The actor loves the delicious complexity of the story and says “there are definitely some action sequences, big set pieces, but a lot of it — like most of John le Carré’s novels — is on a more cerebral level.”

And the lure of playing a role-within-a-role-within-a-role — a Mossad agent who transforms himself into a suave playboy to ensnare Charlie, and then who morphs himself again into the role of the brother of a terrorist — was a fantastic challenge.

“It was such a dream,” he says. “There are moments where you can see these cracks in his veneer, where he’s opening up and he’s emotionally vulnerable. But it was also quite interesting to play on where these moments are genuine or not, because Becker’s manipulative.

"So there could potentially be moments where he pretends to open up to lose control to get her even closer and get her deeper in, but he’s actually faking it within the fiction. So it gets very layered, and very meta.”

The Little Drummer Girl, Nov. 19-21, 9/8c, AMC

Source:  https://www.tvinsider.com/732438/am...-alexander-skarsgard-interview-john-le-carre/

via


----------



## DeMonica

A little fun:
https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-news/alexander-skarsgard-michael-shannon-first-time-video-758845/
So should we learn how the bake the perfect cinnamon buns for Sockergris?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

forgive me again the stupid questions
does Nomadic life mean the same suitcase for life? or whether there are differences between them


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> forgive me again the stupid questions
> does Nomadic life mean the same suitcase for life? or whether there are differences between them


Nomadic means that you are constantly going somewhere else and not staying in one place. Considering that Alex has been working on projects back-to-back lately which film in different cities/countries, it is necessary for him to be in different places. This is common for people whose work keeps taking them to different locations. It can be fun when you are like Alex and work in exciting places. Hawaii is not too bad a place to be in right now! He explains that he prefers one suitcase because it can be a pain to constantly travel with multiple suitcases. He has a home now, so he probably has lots more stuff now and probably rotates his outfits and stuff. No, it does not mean the same suitcase for life.


----------



## Santress

More *LDG* promo stills from *AMC*:













Source:  Jonathan Olley/Ink Factory/AMC for AMC.com

https://www.amc.com/shows/the-littl...the-little-drummer-girl-episode-photo-gallery


----------



## Santress

Source:  Jonathan Olley/Ink Factory/AMC for AMC.com

https://www.amc.com/shows/the-littl...the-little-drummer-girl-episode-photo-gallery


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex and Michael Shannon promoting *TLDG* in NYC (November 6, 2018):


















 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/RUCiU

Another promo still of Alex in *TLDG*:




Source:  *Vulture.com
*
https://www.vulture.com/2018/11/the-little-drummer-girl-recap-season-1-episode-3.html


----------



## StarrLady

I saw the conclusion of The Little Drummer Girl last night. It was EXCELLENT (I watched all 3 nights on AMC). I can’t say enough good things. For those watching the series, it is worth it, the last two episodes are the best.

ETA: Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends.


----------



## Julia_W

I agree!  It is wonderful.  All the actors are superb and the story is so good.  Florence’s role as Charlie showcases her so well.  Some reviews of Alex in the first two episodes said he was wooden, but he is developing the character’s arc which pays off perfectly in the later episodes.  I loved it.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Nomadic means that you are constantly going somewhere else and not staying in one place. Considering that Alex has been working on projects back-to-back lately which film in different cities/countries, it is necessary for him to be in different places. This is common for people whose work keeps taking them to different locations. It can be fun when you are like Alex and work in exciting places. Hawaii is not too bad a place to be in right now! He explains that he prefers one suitcase because it can be a pain to constantly travel with multiple suitcases. He has a home now, so he probably has lots more stuff now and probably rotates his outfits and stuff. No, it does not mean the same suitcase for life.


Alex:  I've been living in New York for several years, but I just bought a house in Stockholm, which is where my family lives. My goal is to live halfway between the two cities. I love Los Angeles and I have lived there for ten years, but I felt that my life there depended too much on the industry. My friends in Stockholm and New York are dedicated to other things. When I'm not working, I prefer to be away from the business. I missed walking to places, talking to people, taking the subway and finding myself in my day to day with all kinds of people.


----------



## DeMonica

Starr, Julia: Thanks for the reviews. Most likely, I still have to wait almost two more weeks till the conclusion, unless someone uploads the last two episodes somewhere. I haven't read the book, so I can't compare the portrayals to the original, but I think that many critics have mistaken reserved, which makes perfect sense for Gadi's character, for wooden. While some of original reservations about TLDG were proven to be right, I think it's an exellent work and every member of the cast and crew can and should be proud of it. I'm looking forward to seeing the last two episodes. 
TLDG is also available on Amazon UK, but the episodes released only after being broadcasted on BBC. There are also interviews available with the director and most actors for free, but you have to pay for Alex and Flo's interview, respectively. They know whom the viewers are most interested in.


----------



## Julia_W

Some critics said Alex’s performance was too subdued or wooden, but more had comments like his performance was just what was needed for the role.  Becker was a man who had to control his emotions not only to do his job but to live with consequences of doing his job well as both a soldier and a spy.  One critic said that he was portraying a man who really wasn’t sure who he was anymore or what he actually believed in and that he did it perfectly. I liked that thought.  I thought all the actors, not just the main cast, were wonderful.

The chemistry between  Alex and Florence’s characters was actually better than I expected.  She is so young, but it didn’t seem to really matter. My mother was watching with me (I’m home for Thanksgiving ) and she made no comment about the age difference.  Very unusual for her.  That is one of her pet peeves. Akex’s Hotness makes it believable and not offputting, to me anyway 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today!


----------



## Santress

I caught parts of the last two episodes but haven't fully watched yet b/c of the holiday.
The scene at the bar was so sad - they said so much w/o exchanging any words.
Florence is young but an excellent actress and mature beyond her years (imo).

*Happy Thanksgiving* to everyone celebrating!







(x)

More *LDG* promo stills shared by *AMC*:







Source:  *Jonathan Olley/Ink Factory/AMC* for AMC.com

https://www.amc.com/shows/the-littl...the-little-drummer-girl-episode-photo-gallery

Promo videos/gifs & pics shared yesterday by *AMC_TV* (November 21, 2018):






The ending of #TheLittleDrummerGirl will shock you and you DON'T want to miss out. The last two episodes start TONIGHT at 9/8c. @florence_pugh



Can't wait until 9/8c for the last two episodes of #TheLittleDrummerGirl? ALL the episodes are available On Demand. BINGE NOW.



We wish we were the bed.  #TheLittleDrummerGirl



What I think I look like when I look at my crush.  #TheLittleDrummerGirl






#TheLittleDrummerGirl



https://twitter .com/AMC_TV/status/1065464686177595392

Promo still shared by *Jonathan Olley* today (November 22, 2018):

*olleyjonathan*  #jonathanolley #alexanderskarsgard #TheLittleDrummerGirl #spythriller #johnlecarre #johnlecarré #swedishactor #unitstills #unitstillphotographer #filmstill #filmstills #70sstyle #britishtv #bbcfilms #bbc #amc_tv #amc #theinkfactory #moviestill #moviestills #driving #becker #gadibecker




https://www.instagram.com/p/BqfWdwBBDNZ/


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> Some critics said Alex’s performance was too subdued or wooden, but more had comments like his performance was just what was needed for the role.  Becker was a man who had to control his emotions not only to do his job but to live with consequences of doing his job well as both a soldier and a spy.  One critic said that he was portraying a man who really wasn’t sure who he was anymore or what he actually believed in and that he did it perfectly. I liked that thought.  I thought all the actors, not just the main cast, were wonderful.
> 
> The chemistry between  Alex and Florence’s characters was actually better than I expected.  She is so young, but it didn’t seem to really matter. My mother was watching with me (I’m home for Thanksgiving ) and she made no comment about the age difference.  Very unusual for her.  That is one of her pet peeves. Akex’s Hotness makes it believable and not offputting, to me anyway
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today!


Watching Becker I sensed the reluctance to be involved in that business again, and he said himself that he didn't want anybody innocent to die. You could see the inner conflict.  I know that some people don't like what I'm going to see that his eyebags and dark circles worked perfectly to make him look more tormented.
Florence is - IMO - looked very mature in TLDG. Actually my mom saw a snippet of an interview with her I was watching, and she was convinced that she was at least 28, not 22. I think it helped. Alex mostly looks younger or at least not older than his age, and that  her acting very mature most of the time helped  with the age gap. Although, having good chemistry with most of his female leads is the most important element to sell a romance. Some other big HW names could and should take lessons from him. She still looked significantly younger, especially when she played the less confident Charlie, but it wasn't as you said offputting.
Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone!

ETA: I just noticed on those pics that the watch ended up on the "wrong" wrist again.


----------



## StarrLady

In an interview, Florence said that Alex had the hardest role. I agree, Alex had to keep the audience in suspense about his character’s motives and he could not reveal too much. The audience was unsure whether his character loved Charlie or was just manipulating her. With each episode, Alex did a great job of showing more and more emotion. 
But we were never really sure whether he really had those feelings or was just manipulating Charlie. I thought Alex was great at this. The whole cast was superb (as most critics said). Everything paid off, great build ups. Alex played the mysterious spy so well, I would love him to play a  spy again.


----------



## DeMonica

^^^ His role is like an onion, has many layers. Without seeing the last two, so far it seems that he doesn't truly care that much about her romantically (yet?) but she's important to Gadi as a human being and he doesn't regard her as a mere instrument to achieve a certain goal (e.g. Kurtz). IMO.
I don't mind him playing a spy, although there are many other options to play out there and something historic  would be great, but I hope he leaves the 70s behind. That decor and costumes were a bit too much to me, stomach-turning really.

OT: I should really proofread: see instead of say, and the other funny typing mistakes which I normally notice only at least 10 minutes later.


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> I saw the conclusion of The Little Drummer Girl last night. It was EXCELLENT (I watched all 3 nights on AMC). I can’t say enough good things. For those watching the series, it is worth it, the last two episodes are the best.
> 
> ETA: Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends.


I loved this production.  It was so beautifully filmed. I am a huge John Le Carre fan and felt that Park Chan-Wook stayed true to the book.  Florence Pugh was perfect in this role.  Fair warning on watching this on AMC, a gazillion commercials.  I plan to rent this when I watch it again.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> Alexander Skarsgård still lives (suitcase) Nomadic life .Even he has two homes


First you were stuck on the joke about having 9 kids and marrying a Brit. Just to remind you: All he wants is a woman with a good sense of humor who wants a few kids.

Now you can't let go of the idea that he was on location and unable to go home. He wasn't deliberately avoiding his apartment(s). He was filming on location or having an exciting vacation and couldn't get home. He didn't choose to live away from home, just so he could live out of a suitcase. Btw living out of a suitcase really means staying in hotels away from home.


M.Skarsgård said:


> forgive me again the stupid questions
> does Nomadic life mean the same suitcase for life? or whether there are differences between them


 Nothing about his need to be away from home for an extended period indicates a permanent choice to never live at home. A nomadic life originally described tribes of people who tended to migrate to different locales, usually for better food sources and perhaps to avoid seasonal weather problems. They tended not to settle in one permanent location. Now it is loosely used just to describe people who always seem to be on the move, not spending much time at home.

Saying Alex is nomadic is the same as saying he lived out of his suitcase. But none of that means he won't live in his apartment(s). It just means he's been busy away from home, so he lived in hotels.


----------



## Julia_W

Ludwig said:


> I loved this production.  It was so beautifully filmed. I am a huge John Le Carre fan and felt that Park Chan-Wook stayed true to the book.  Florence Pugh was perfect in this role.  Fair warning on watching this on AMC, a gazillion commercials.  I plan to rent this when I watch it again.


Just a note in the number of commercials.  It was awful watching it directly on AMC but on the free AMC App and On Demand, there are a lot fewer interruptions.


----------



## audiogirl

Julia_W said:


> Just a note in the number of commercials.  It was awful watching it directly on AMC but on the free AMC App and On Demand, there are a lot fewer interruptions.


I recorded it on my DVR but still had to take the effort to zip through each break. I finally broke down and paid $5 to subscribe to AMC Premier. And then watched it streaming with no commercials. After I've watched it a few times I'll cancel it.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Thank you information


----------



## Santress

BTS *LDG* pic shared this morning (November 24, 2018) :

*k8_ellen*  Never leave Alexander Skarsgård alone with your phone, you will end up with duck face selfies and pics of you sleeping in the job #onset #drummergirlshow #alexanderskarsgard #gentlemanandascholar #sneakypics


----------



## OHVamp

DeMonica said:


> That decor and costumes were a bit too much to me, stomach-turning really.



Having lived my twenties during that time, the costumes were true to the era IMO. Painfully so in some instances.  The bold (weirdly matched) colors, denim & corduroy, chunky anklet strap shoes, long dresses with matching cloth covered buttons, huge glasses were all the rage. I look at pics of myself now, shake my head and say, "WTH was I thinking?". Same with the decor. Some of the worst wallpapers in recent history. 

Adding: One thing that I'm not so sure of for the time was Alex's hair cut. Most men had longish hair in the 70's. Close cropped hair was not the standard. But it is moderate military style, so that could be why. Longish hair began fading by the end of the decade, being replaced by the mullet somewhere in the 80's. Ugh on that too. Just glad he didn't go with another mustache, but glad Michael did.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

audiogirl said:


> First you were stuck on the joke about having 9 kids and marrying a Brit. Just to remind you: All he wants is a woman with a good sense of humor who wants a few kids.
> 
> Now you can't let go of the idea that he was on location and unable to go home. He wasn't deliberately avoiding his apartment(s). He was filming on location or having an exciting vacation and couldn't get home. He didn't choose to live away from home, just so he could live out of a suitcase. Btw living out of a suitcase really means staying in hotels away from home.
> Nothing about his need to be away from home for an extended period indicates a permanent choice to never live at home. A nomadic life originally described tribes of people who tended to migrate to different locales, usually for better food sources and perhaps to avoid seasonal weather problems. They tended not to settle in one permanent location. Now it is loosely used just to describe people who always seem to be on the move, not spending much time at home.
> 
> Saying Alex is nomadic is the same as saying he lived out of his suitcase. But none of that means he won't live in his apartment(s). It just means he's been busy away from home, so he lived in hotels.


There are a lot more things about Alex to obsess about than his joking about having more kids than Stellan and why he has apartments that he doesn't stay in most of the time.
Why MS has chosen these things to obsess over, (shrugs).



Santress said:


> BTS *LDG* pic shared this morning (November 24, 2018) :
> *k8_ellen*  Never leave Alexander Skarsgård alone with your phone, you will end up with duck face selfies and pics of you sleeping in the job #onset #drummergirlshow #alexanderskarsgard #gentlemanandascholar #sneakypics




What a goofball.



OHVamp said:


> Having lived my twenties during that time, the costumes were true to the era IMO. Painfully so in some instances.  The bold (weirdly matched) colors, denim & corduroy, chunky anklet strap shoes, long dresses with matching cloth covered buttons, huge glasses were all the rage. I look at pics of myself now, shake my head and say, "WTH was I thinking?". Same with the decor. Some of the worst wallpapers in recent history.
> 
> Adding: One thing that I'm not so sure of for the time was Alex's hair cut. Most men had longish hair in the 70's. Close cropped hair was not the standard. But it is moderate military style, so that could be why. Longish hair began fading by the end of the decade, being replaced by the mullet somewhere in the 80's. Ugh on that too. Just glad he didn't go with another mustache, but glad Michael did.



Yes, looking at my parent's photos from the 70's this is pretty true to the late 70's. As DOATG was to the mid 70's.
Regarding his hair, I think that even though they went with a wig for the flashback, they decided to stick with his real hair for the rest of it. And since it was just growing back from shaving it for THP, short it was going to be.

I just started watching it, it'll probably take me a while to finish since I'm supposed to be spending part of this long holiday doing productive things, not just watching Alex. 

Did this pic, which looks like it's from LFF, get posted before?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Sundance starts announcing its lineup in a few weeks. The Kill Team got picked up by A24, but I'm hoping that it shows at Sundance as well:
*Sundance Wish List: 70 Films We Hope Will Head to Park City in 2019*
*...*
“The Kill Team”
Director: Dan Krauss
After bringing instant hits like “Hereditary” and “Eighth Grade” to the festival last year, A24 has made it clear that Sundance is the perfect launching pad for the label’s edgy brand of high-quality indie fare, and there’s no chance that it will be going to Park City empty-handed in 2019. One of the company’s more probable world premieres: “The Kill Team,” an Afghanistan War drama that writer-director Krauss has adapted from his Emmy-nominated 2013 documentary of the same name. Nat Wolff stars as a young soldier who witnesses his fellow American troops murdering civilians, and wrestles with whether or not to report on his trigger-happy platoon (a unit led by Alexander Skarsgård). War films seldom pop in Sundance, but if Krauss’ narrative take on this material is half as harrowing as the documentary he made about it, “The Kill Team” could be the exception that proves the rule. —DE
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/11/sundance-wish-list-films-2019-1202021174/2/


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, looking at my parent's photos from the 70's this is pretty true to the late 70's. As DOATG was to the mid 70's.
> Regarding his hair, I think that even though they went with a wig for the flashback, they decided to stick with his real hair for the rest of it. And since it was just growing back from shaving it for THP, short it was going to be.
> 
> I just started watching it, it'll probably take me a while to finish since I'm supposed to be spending part of this long holiday doing productive things, not just watching Alex.
> 
> Did this pic, which looks like it's from LFF, get posted before?



I hope you and other Americans are enjoying your holidays.

Hopefully, you will get to finish watching TLDG soon! I think it was worth it, an excellent series. I’ve noticed that some fans (not here) who didn’t love some of his other recent stuff are loving TLDG which is good to hear. I don’t know if I made it clear in my previous post, but you do finally find out if Becker really cares for Charlie or is just manipulating her, in the end. I thought the story unfolds so well and is beautifully filmed. The clothes were very much out of the 1970’s, very true to the era.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

therefore I asked these what Alex "has said" Magazine !! whether it is true or not (MS) M.Skarsgard !!!! ****ing nice for me to start guilty

There are a lot more things about Alex to obsess about than his joking about having more kids than Stellan and why he has apartments that he doesn't stay in most of the time.
Why MS has chosen these things to obsess over, (shrugs).


----------



## DeMonica

OHVamp said:


> Having lived my twenties during that time, *the costumes were true to the era IMO. Painfully so in some instances. * The bold (weirdly matched) colors, denim & corduroy, chunky anklet strap shoes, long dresses with matching cloth covered buttons, huge glasses were all the rage. I look at pics of myself now, shake my head and say, "WTH was I thinking?". Same with the decor. Some of the worst wallpapers in recent history.
> 
> Adding: One thing that I'm not so sure of for the time was Alex's hair cut. Most men had longish hair in the 70's. Close cropped hair was not the standard. But it is moderate military style, so that could be why. Longish hair began fading by the end of the decade, being replaced by the mullet somewhere in the 80's. Ugh on that too. Just glad he didn't go with another mustache, but glad Michael did.


I don't doubt the authenticity of the interiors and costumes. I'm sure the set and costume designers did their homework right . Still, I found it painful to watch sometimes. I liked Becker's home because the colours weren't attacking my senses. His green/orange/aubergine combo is burnt into my memory Saying this, some of Charlie's gowns were lovely: that yellow, the green and that beautiful blue - which appears on Alex's IG twice.
Alex's hair . The colour wasn't consistent either. IMO the makeup dept comitted major crimes against him, too, but his acting was spot on so it  significantly softened the blow. He still  looked ok for an overworked spy but not  for his usual superhandsome self, esp. next to the young and plump Flo in the English and German scenes. IMO as always and as I've mentioned his acting was superb.

Thanks to the person who did the upload to dailymotion because I didn't have to wait two more weeks. Hurray!


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> therefore I asked these what Alex "has said" Magazine !! whether it is true or not (MS) M.Skarsgard !!!! ****ing nice for me to start guilty
> 
> There are a lot more things about Alex to obsess about than his joking about having more kids than Stellan and why he has apartments that he doesn't stay in most of the time.
> Why MS has chosen these things to obsess over, (shrugs).


It wasn't that you asked the question, it was that you kept asking after several people explained it to you.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> It wasn't that you asked the question, it was that you kept asking after several people explained it to you.


it feels just that you think why you are about asking stupid questions !!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

what else Alex jokes than to get 9 children and get married to Brit


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> it feels just that you think why you are about asking stupid questions !!!


I get the impression that English may not be your first language (if I am wrong, please correct me). If I am right, then I think that may be causing some misunderstandings. People are not really criticizing you, they just don’t get why you keep bringing up the same Alex quotes. You may be doing so because it is hard for you to express yourself. And it may be why you are unsure that Alex is joking around. He tells a lot of jokes. We can’t list them all. Please try to believe us when we tell you that he is just joking, words also require context.

Did you watch The Little Drummer Girl yet? Did you see Big Little Lies? Anything you want to know about his upcoming movies?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More *LDG* promo stills & promo videos shared by *AMC*:







*amc_tv*  Alexander fans, we heard you. As a token of appreciation for tuning in to #TheLittleDrummerGirl, here's a slideshow of the Skarsgård. (And BINGE the entire series ad-free on AMC Premiere.)



*Wrapping Up of The Little Drummer Girl Miniseries | Behind the Scenes*



*'Which Side Are You On?' Inside Ep. 105 BTS | The Little Drummer Girl*



*'Charlie's Greatest Role' Inside Ep. 106 BTS | The Little Drummer Girl*


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> it feels just that you think why you are about asking stupid questions !!!


No and most people don't think so. It does look like language is the problem. I could be wrong, but to me it appears like you form an opinion about your question and don't seem to accept the explanation when it isn't what you expected. I think that because after it is explained you keep going back to your original question as if no one answered you. That's what people are taking issue with. Not the question itself, but the fact that you don't seem to accept the answer. Go ahead and ask other questions. But please accept that we have the answers, since many of us have been fans for a long time. And since many of us speak English, we are in a better position to understand the joke or information better.


M.Skarsgård said:


> what else Alex jokes than to get 9 children and get married to Brit


Alex jokes constantly, and the way I can tell it's a joke is if it sounds silly or unlikely. You can also tell if he is making fun of himself or family and friends. The time he said his father had a small penis is an example. That's friendly teasing that is almost universal regardless of language.


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks Santress! Unfortunately, that naughty AMC has different trailers and interviews for different regions. 
These Alex slides are nice gesture, though.  They know that he has the biggest following of the three lead actors.


----------



## Santress

*BTS *pics of Alex preparing for his role in *TLDG *shared this morning (November 26, 2018):







*eyeworks_for_film*  The lovely Alexander Skarsgard @rexdanger trying out some natural looking brown coloured contact lenses at our sister practice @eyeworks_london for The Little Drummer girl. #brownlenses #contacts #contactlenses #cosmeticcontacts #tintedcontacts #eyeworksforfilm #thelittledrummergirl #tvlenses #makeupeffects



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^ These pics are more intimate than seeing him buck naked in TB. It's probably the closest I'll ever get to his face. Bit scary to see every pore.
I'm glad that the brown lenses were nixed. They don't look fake but he's better off with his natural blues.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> More *LDG* promo stills & promo videos shared by *AMC*:
> 
> View attachment 4262333
> View attachment 4262334
> View attachment 4262335
> View attachment 4262336
> 
> 
> *amc_tv*  Alexander fans, we heard you. As a token of appreciation for tuning in to #TheLittleDrummerGirl, here's a slideshow of the Skarsgård. (And BINGE the entire series ad-free on AMC Premiere.)
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrapping Up of The Little Drummer Girl Miniseries | Behind the Scenes*
> 
> 
> 
> *'Which Side Are You On?' Inside Ep. 105 BTS | The Little Drummer Girl*
> 
> 
> 
> *'Charlie's Greatest Role' Inside Ep. 106 BTS | The Little Drummer Girl*




why this must Be publish PR TLDR? more viewers or something else? (English is not my first language forgive me if I wrote something wrong / or quite a lot wrong)


----------



## audiogirl

People like behind the scenes info. They're doing it to please or interest the fans and/or viewers. It's just another form of reaching out to the public. Everything that is published or shared is PR. They try to reach different potential audiences.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I've usually loved behind the scenes extras on DVDs. With the internet and social media, these little behind the scenes tidbits can be used to sell the program beforehand and during, and not just months after it's aired. And with social media, it can be pretty specifically focused, in this case promoting LDG to Alex's fans, who might not normally watch something like LDG. They're still using the more traditional forms of PR, but this is just another way of promoting their products.


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a NEW (UK) trailer for The Aftermath. It will be released in the UK on March 1, 2019.



The date is confirmed for the UK here. You can also see the new poster (although it might help if someone posts the poster so people can see it without the link).

http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/201...wii-drama-the-aftermath-with-keira-knightley/


----------



## Santress

Fox Searchlight UK also shared a new poster for *The Aftermath*:

#TheAftermath - a stunning new drama starring Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård, and Jason Clarke. Coming to cinemas 2019.











M.Skarsgård said:


> why this must Be publish PR TLDR? more viewers or something else? (English is not my first language forgive me if I wrote something wrong / or quite a lot wrong)


Hi, Like the ladies have explained, it's part of the online promotion for the series - it gives people something new to look forward to before each episode and helps promote the series. We also share it here because it's Alex-related and people like seeing the new stuff.


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!  The new trailer is very nice.  It gives more feeling for the story.  
Are we still looking at April, 2019 for the U.S.?


----------



## DeMonica

It won't be a long wait until we can see him on the screen/promoting again. Then we'll (or the lucky ones) get to see THP and the new season of BLL. It sounds promising.
Bit OT: He must know a thing or two about Prague after shooting two movies there.


----------



## StarrLady

Julia_W said:


> Thank you, Santress!  The new trailer is very nice.  It gives more feeling for the story.
> Are we still looking at April, 2019 for the U.S.?


The March 1, 2019 date that I just mentioned is for the UK release. The Aftermath still has an April 26, 2019 release date in the US.


----------



## DeMonica

Has this version of the Tumi ad been posted here?


----------



## Flatsy

It's been a while since I've caught up with Askars.  Is that Tumi ad the reason why there was a rumor about him dating Camille Rowe?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
No, it's because they hung out a few times while he was in LA filming BLL2, and she was briefly perched on his knee while watching a World Cup game that was being shown at a French bar/restaurant in LA.
She's had a boyfriend since August, and I doubt there was actually anything going with Camille and Alex.

DeMonica, that's not a new version of the ad, she's just showing the end because where she works is shown in the background at the end of the commercial.


----------



## DeMonica

I didn't say it was new and it wouldn't even make sense, since this part was definitely shot at the same time and place.   Yet, if you take a look at the other long versions , Alex wears a black turtleneck in scenes shot in Budapest - Ernst Gallery (if it's really him there) and Western Railway Station, here (Central Café/ERnst Gallery) he wears a white shirt, so it's a different cut of the same commercial.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He's wearing the t-neck at the beginning of the commercial and at the end the white shirt, those scenes are from Budapest, but it's not a different cut, she just filmed with her phone the part that features Ernst Galeria, since it's more obvious at the end. They were shot the same day but not meant to be the same day in the commercial.


----------



## DeMonica

I stand corrected, Madam. I have seen the long version but obviously missed the end part.


----------



## audiogirl

I don't think his hair is dark brown in the Aftermath.


----------



## Santress

From instagram via ASN:

Fan photo of Alex in Hawaii shared on November 29, 2018:






“#alexander skarsgard #true blood #the legend of tarzan #big little lies #godzilla vs kong #honolulu #hawaii.”



Source:  I*sland_stars808* instagram

*LDG* promo pics recently shared on social media:



Also found here:





Also found here:


----------



## Santress

New *LDG* promotional portrait shared this morning (November 30, 2018):









Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Recent profile of Alex by *Star2*:

*Military experience fortified ‘True Blood’ actor Alexander Skarsgård*

Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård’s career was over at 13. At least that’s what he thought.

Born into an acting family – his father is the well-known Stellan Skarsgård – Alexander found himself in a couple of movies before he hit puberty. It was not a happy alliance.

“I did something small comparatively, but in Sweden it got a little bit of attention when I was 13,” he says.

“And that’s a very difficult age to be known. It’s a hard age for anyone, let alone if you’re in the spotlight; you’re scrutinised. I did NOT enjoy it, so I quit and didn’t act for eight years,” he adds.

But Skarsgård thrives on challenges and much later was to flirt with the field again. When he was 19 and found himself part of the Swedish military, he realised he would be sorely tested.

“I come from a very bohemian family, grew up in an urban environment so the notion of being in the military in the islands running around with a gun was very foreign to what I believe in and how I was raised,” he says.

“But for some reason, I felt a strong desire to do it. There was something about the challenge of it – this was in Sweden 15 years ago when the threat level was not very high. It’s way more intense in the Baltic today than it was then. If you enlist in the Marine Corps (in the United States) you might have to fight. Sweden’s last war was 200 years ago. It wasn’t a patriotic calling, I just wanted the challenge.”

And a challenge it was. “I had three guys on my team and we were out on the islands and had to be self-sufficient for a long time. It taught me a lot about planning and organising and leadership and the dynamics within a group,” he says.

“And I feel I matured a lot while I was there. That was a huge shift. There were moments I hated it, but in hindsight I’m very glad I did it.”

That experience fortified Skarsgård, 42, for what was to come. After military service he headed for New York to attend drama school, but dropped out after one semester. He’d left a girlfriend back in Sweden, and though he’d only known her for three weeks, he was wildly in love with her.

“I was young and quite naive and thought that this was it, ‘I have to be with this girl’.

“And then I moved back to Sweden, and it ended up lasting for a week or two,” he shrugs.

Soon he was making a living as a barista and busboy while he worked in theatre in Stockholm.

“But I felt something was missing. I wanted more opportunity. The industry there is very small, so sometimes I had to take jobs that I didn’t love just to pay rent. There’s so much more out here. Maybe I should give it a go.”

He gave it another go, moved to Hollywood and didn’t work for three years. He’d saved up a little cash from his busboy days, bunked in an apartment with three friends, and survived on “lots of noodles”, he chuckles. “I thought, ‘I have to be out here, have to go out and audition till something that I’m right for comes up’.”

Finally it did. They were shooting Generation Kill in Africa and wanted unknowns to play the roles of the embattled Marines.

Skarsgård fit the combat boots, and while he was filming for seven months in Africa, he got a call from Alan Ball asking him to audition for True Blood.

It was the part of the 1,000-year-old Viking vampire in the series that really jump-started his career

Skarsgård, who’s played everything from Tarzan to the power-hungry husband in Big Little Lies, shines in his latest role as an Israeli agent in the six-hour adaptation of John le Carre’s The Little Drummer Girl.

“I was a bit stressed in the weeks before we started principal photography because of the sheer amount we shot out of order.

“I do like a challenge because it’s so rewarding if you overcome that, but I’m not fearless,” he says.

“I have a lot of self-doubt and insecurities, and I can relate to the idea of wanting to shy away from something because it feels daunting or I’m not up to it, like ‘I’m not good enough for this.’ That is very scary as an actor if you start to feel that about something because then you lose control of your character if you don’t believe in what you’re doing.” – Tribune News Service

Source:  https://www.star2.com/entertainment/2018/11/29/actor-alexander-skarsgard-true-blood/


----------



## aerohead21

Good interview. I like how him not being an overnight success, he can talk about all these things and how it helped him develop over time as well as continues to develop when challenged with something. It’s not new, but it’s more thorough. I like it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> I don't doubt the authenticity of the interiors and costumes. I'm sure the set and costume designers did their homework right . *Still, I found it painful to watch sometimes*. I liked Becker's home because the colours weren't attacking my senses. His green/orange/aubergine combo is burnt into my memory Saying this, some of Charlie's gowns were lovely: that yellow, the green and that beautiful blue - which appears on Alex's IG twice.
> *Alex's hair . The colour wasn't consistent either. IMO the makeup dept comitted major crimes against him, too, but his acting was spot on so it  significantly softened the blow. *He still  looked ok for an overworked spy but not  for his usual superhandsome self, esp. next to the young and plump Flo in the English and German scenes. IMO as always and as I've mentioned his acting was superb.
> 
> Thanks to the person who did the upload to dailymotion because I didn't have to wait two more weeks. Hurray!



Having finally finished watching I will say that the color scheme of Charlie's apartment was migraine inducing.

As for Alex's hair/makeup as Gadi: Yeah, it got a bit inconsistent. Considering that they had Charlie say to Gadi 'You don't look anything like him' they probably could have dumped the makeup attempt and just gone with Gadi's dyeing his own hair and beard and not always doing a good job of it.

It was a really good series, but not always easy, in that you really did have to pay attention. But I'll definitely watch it again.



Santress said:


> From instagram via ASN:
> Fan photo of Alex in Hawaii shared on November 29, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “#alexander skarsgard #true blood #the legend of tarzan #big little lies #godzilla vs kong #honolulu #hawaii.”
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  I*sland_stars808* instagram
> 
> *LDG* promo pics recently shared on social media:
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:




Tan and scruffy! And his hair's out of control again!

*Sundance No-Shows: 10 Indies We Can’t Wait to See that Won’t Be at the Festival*
Yesterday, the Sundance Film Festival announced the brunt of its 2019 lineup, setting the course for the year of American independent cinema to come. For a small handful of filmmakers, the slate was a dream come true. For many, many others, the news was a crushing disappointment. Several of the projects that IndieWire included in our annual Sundance wish list made the final cut; a huge number of equally tantalizing features did not. And yet, the seemingly monolithic festival is not the end-all be-all that the media (and the movie community as a whole) often makes it out to be. To quote indie veteran Mark Duplass: “Sundance is awesome, but Sundance is not everything.” Just because a movie isn’t privileged to premiere in the thin and rarefied air of Park City doesn’t mean that it’s not worth being excited about — sometimes it just means that it wasn’t the right fit for this particular program, or perhaps that it wasn’t finished in time in order to meet the festival’s stringent winter deadlines. Some of the movies we hoped to see there next year may not have even been submitted. We should be so lucky that one festival isn’t nearly big enough to hold all of the indies we can’t wait to see...
“The Kill Team” (Dan Krauss)
After bringing instant hits like “Hereditary” and “Eighth Grade” to the festival last year, A24 has made it clear that Sundance is the perfect launching pad for the label’s edgy brand of high-quality indie fare, and yet one of their biggest titles for 2019 is currently missing in action. “The Kill Team” is an Afghanistan War drama that writer-director Krauss has adapted from his Emmy-nominated 2013 documentary of the same name. Nat Wolff stars as a young soldier who witnesses his fellow American troops murdering civilians, and wrestles with whether or not to report on his trigger-happy platoon (a unit led by Alexander Skarsgård). War films seldom pop in Sundance, which might explain the film’s absence. Look for it to premiere at another major festival slightly later in the year. — DE

https://www.indiewire.com/2018/11/sundance-snubs-2019-1202023848/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> why Alex jokes that he wants to marry a brit (many children) if this is not true!!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

is it normal for alex friends (female friends) to be 10-20 years younger than he is  !!!


----------



## Aquilegias

M.Skarsgård said:


>



He has to publicise the movies he is in, which means he frequently has to do interviews. The interviewers ask him personal questions. I’m sure you would not want the whole world to know all about your personal life and neither does he. So he tries to give answers that are interesting and funny enough to satisfy the interviewers and the audience, without giving away details that he wants to keep private. Most people don’t really want to know all about his personal life either; they recognise that he has a right to privacy. They are happy to listen to him speak, without analysing what he says too closely. He’s an actor but that doesn’t mean his whole life has to be out in the public domain. He tries to be entertaining in these interviews and he takes any opportunity to make a joke. I never had kids and people are rude enough to ask me all the time why not. The real answer is long and painful so I just make a joke to shut them up. There may be an element of that with him.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aquilegias said:


> He has to publicise the movies he is in, which means he frequently has to do interviews. The interviewers ask him personal questions. I’m sure you would not want the whole world to know all about your personal life and neither does he. So he tries to give answers that are interesting and funny enough to satisfy the interviewers and the audience, without giving away details that he wants to keep private. Most people don’t really want to know all about his personal life either; they recognise that he has a right to privacy. They are happy to listen to him speak, without analysing what he says too closely. He’s an actor but that doesn’t mean his whole life has to be out in the public domain. He tries to be entertaining in these interviews and he takes any opportunity to make a joke. I never had kids and people are rude enough to ask me all the time why not. The real answer is long and painful so I just make a joke to shut them up. There may be an element of that with him.



could have said that I do not want children or just a few but stupid joke (wants 9 children to beat his father) is a joke to marry Brit ... understand that Alex is humorous men but what is humor what he tells Magazine which again does !!!
I do not argue you did not from the beginning Alex followers were right
he has often told Magazine that he has no rush to settle down that he enjoys being single !!!!!!!!!!!!
WSJ. Magazine He likes his single life: "I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I'll settle down. "
I'm not going to strain the same thing anymore


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Having finally finished watching I will say that the color scheme of *Charlie's apartment was migraine inducing*.
> 
> As for Alex's hair/makeup as Gadi: Yeah, it got a bit inconsistent. Considering that they had Charlie say to Gadi 'You don't look anything like him' they probably could have dumped the makeup attempt and just gone with Gadi's dyeing his own hair and beard and not always doing a good job of it.
> 
> It was a really good series, but not always easy, in that you really did have to pay attention. But I'll definitely watch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Tan and scruffy! And his hair's out of control again!
> 
> *Sundance No-Shows: 10 Indies We Can’t Wait to See that Won’t Be at the Festival*
> Yesterday, the Sundance Film Festival announced the brunt of its 2019 lineup, setting the course for the year of American independent cinema to come. For a small handful of filmmakers, the slate was a dream come true. For many, many others, the news was a crushing disappointment. Several of the projects that IndieWire included in our annual Sundance wish list made the final cut; a huge number of equally tantalizing features did not. And yet, the seemingly monolithic festival is not the end-all be-all that the media (and the movie community as a whole) often makes it out to be. To quote indie veteran Mark Duplass: “Sundance is awesome, but Sundance is not everything.” Just because a movie isn’t privileged to premiere in the thin and rarefied air of Park City doesn’t mean that it’s not worth being excited about — sometimes it just means that it wasn’t the right fit for this particular program, or perhaps that it wasn’t finished in time in order to meet the festival’s stringent winter deadlines. Some of the movies we hoped to see there next year may not have even been submitted. We should be so lucky that one festival isn’t nearly big enough to hold all of the indies we can’t wait to see...
> “The Kill Team” (Dan Krauss)
> After bringing instant hits like “Hereditary” and “Eighth Grade” to the festival last year, A24 has made it clear that Sundance is the perfect launching pad for the label’s edgy brand of high-quality indie fare, and yet one of their biggest titles for 2019 is currently missing in action. “The Kill Team” is an Afghanistan War drama that writer-director Krauss has adapted from his Emmy-nominated 2013 documentary of the same name. Nat Wolff stars as a young soldier who witnesses his fellow American troops murdering civilians, and wrestles with whether or not to report on his trigger-happy platoon (a unit led by Alexander Skarsgård). War films seldom pop in Sundance, which might explain the film’s absence. Look for it to premiere at another major festival slightly later in the year. — DE
> 
> https://www.indiewire.com/2018/11/sundance-snubs-2019-1202023848/


Yep. Magenta with rainbow colours. 
Charlie's comment was hilarious, because I felt just the same. I guess if the creators had tweaked a story a bit more,  making him an Israeli of German/Dutch/Polish or Scandinavian descent, he could have kept his natural colours making this unfortunate dye job unnecessary, in a story where a Palestinian terrorist had striking blue eyes.  It could have been worse, though, and otherwise he was perfect in the character. I liked the series but for personal reasons it had a too strong emotional impact on me, so I might see it again in the future, but not any time soon. Maybe I cheer myself up with something lighter from the Alex catalogue.


M.Skarsgård said:


> why Alex jokes that he wants to marry a brit (many children) if this is not true!!!


Nobody is a mindreader. He might even wish it honestly or just says things like this to make an interview or himself more interesting. He's the only one who could tell for sure. The fact that it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean anything or make it a lie.
I want to drive a brand new BMW i8, have a villa by the Mediterranean Sea and  be a mother to gorgeous, blond and blue eyed children. Do I have any of these things right now? No, not at the moment. Maybe in the future. Or never. No-one knows what the future brings. Yet, all of us can have hopes, dreams and desires which may not make sense to anyone else or maybe very far from our current circumstances. Think about it, and maybe you can make peace with some of his statements.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> No, it's because they hung out a few times while he was in LA filming BLL2, and she was briefly perched on his knee while watching a World Cup game that was being shown at a French bar/restaurant in LA.
> She's had a boyfriend since August, and I doubt there was actually anything going with Camille and Alex.
> 
> DeMonica, that's not a new version of the ad, she's just showing the end because where she works is shown in the background at the end of the commercial.



I read from Theo Niarchos to Camille's boyfriend


https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/camille-rowe-dating-alexander-skarsgard-1156124.html


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> Yep. Magenta with rainbow colours.
> Charlie's comment was hilarious, because I felt just the same. I guess if the creators had tweaked a story a bit more,  making him an Israeli of German/Dutch/Polish or Scandinavian descent, he could have kept his natural colours making this unfortunate dye job unnecessary, in a story where a Palestinian terrorist had striking blue eyes.  It could have been worse, though, and otherwise he was perfect in the character. I liked the series but for personal reasons it had a too strong emotional impact on me, so I might see it again in the future, but not any time soon. Maybe I cheer myself up with something lighter from the Alex catalogue.
> 
> Nobody is a mindreader. He might even wish it honestly or just says things like this to make an interview or himself more interesting. He's the only one who could tell for sure. The fact that it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean anything or make it a lie.
> I want to drive a brand new BMW i8, have a villa by the Mediterranean Sea and  be a mother to gorgeous, blond and blue eyed children. Do I have any of these things right now? No, not at the moment. Maybe in the future. Or never. No-one knows what the future brings. Yet, all of us can have hopes, dreams and desires which may not make sense to anyone else or maybe very far from our current circumstances. Think about it, and maybe you can make peace with some of his statements.




I do not mean that alex is lying ?? but i just understood joking wants 9 kids and get married to brit !! Many times he has said he has no hurry to settle down.
wants to surely find "the right woman"


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/10/line...e-8126362/?fbclid=IwAR3QvtHAPpbeVF9k0M623hmM5

http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/12...y-a-british-woman/?fbclid=IwAR2h78cwnMz_jI7LU


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> I do not mean that alex is lying ?? but i just understood joking wants 9 kids and get married to brit !! Many times he has said he has no hurry to settle down.
> wants to surely find "the right woman"


Wonderful! Then we are making progress here.  Now my only question is: why do you keep on posting links to these articles about his wish to marry a british woman?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Yep. Magenta with rainbow colours.
> Charlie's comment was hilarious, because I felt just the same. I guess if the creators had tweaked a story a bit more,  making him an Israeli of *German/Dutch/Polish *or Scandinavian descent, he could have kept his natural colours making this unfortunate dye job unnecessary, in a story where a Palestinian terrorist had striking blue eyes.  It could have been worse, though, and otherwise he was perfect in the character. I liked the series but for personal reasons it had a too strong emotional impact on me, so I might see it again in the future, but not any time soon. Maybe I cheer myself up with something lighter from the Alex catalogue.
> 
> Nobody is a mindreader. He might even wish it honestly or just says things like this to make an interview or himself more interesting. He's the only one who could tell for sure. The fact that it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean anything or make it a lie.
> I want to drive a brand new BMW i8, have a villa by the Mediterranean Sea and  be a mother to gorgeous, blond and blue eyed children. Do I have any of these things right now? No, not at the moment. Maybe in the future. Or never. No-one knows what the future brings. Yet, all of us can have hopes, dreams and desires which may not make sense to anyone else or maybe very far from our current circumstances. Think about it, and maybe you can make peace with some of his statements.



The funny thing is that in the book, while they're still in Greece building the legend, he tells her that his Dad is Polish. Doesn't say anything about his mom, though.
So there was an out there to tweak it, I'd be interested in knowing why they didn't just dump the makeup, since they dumped the contacts.



M.Skarsgård said:


> is it normal for alex friends (female friends) to be 10-20 years younger than he is  !!!


It's not unusual for him to have friend that much younger. For me, as I've gotten older I've realized that hanging out with only people my age would be boring. So I do have friends that are much younger than me, because I like them.
Alex has male and female friends that are much younger than he is, in part because he likes them. And probably because as the oldest of 8 children, the youngest full brother who is in his early 20s and the youngest who is 6, he's comfortable around people of all ages. I don't get a creepy vibe, unlike Drake's fondness for befriending teenage women or girls.



M.Skarsgård said:


> could have said that I do not want children or just a few but stupid joke (wants 9 children to beat his father) is a joke to marry Brit ... understand that Alex is humorous men but what is humor what he tells Magazine which again does !!!
> I do not argue you did not from the beginning Alex followers were right
> he has often told Magazine that he has no rush to settle down that he enjoys being single !!!!!!!!!!!!
> WSJ. Magazine He likes his single life: "I really enjoy the adventure of traveling, meeting new people and working a lot. Hopefully one day I'll settle down. "
> *I'm not going to strain the same thing anymore*



I think part of why you're not understanding what or why Alex says what he does in interviews isn't even a language issue. You seem to take things very literally, where he doesn't, and neither do most of the people here in this forum. Most of us also don't think that just because he's said he wants to get married and have children that he's lying when he say he also enjoys being single. Both things can in fact be true.

But you do keep going back to his joking about marrying a Brit, even though we've tried repeatedly to explain that it was in an interview with a British magazine and that he was probably joking and not limiting his wife search to just Brits.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The funny thing is that in the book, while they're still in Greece building the legend, he tells her that his Dad is Polish. Doesn't say anything about his mom, though.
> So there was an out there to tweak it, I'd be interested in knowing why the didn't just dump the makeup, since they dumped the contacts.
> 
> 
> It's not unusual for him to have friend that much younger. For me, as I've gotten older I've realized that hanging out with only people my age would be boring. So I do have friends that are much younger than me, because I like them.
> Alex has male and female friends that are much younger than he is, in part because he likes them. And probably because as the oldest of 8 children, the youngest full brother who is in his early 20s and the youngest who is 6, he's comfortable around people of all ages. I don't get a creepy vibe, unlike Drake's fondness for befriending teenage women or girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of why you're not understanding what or why Alex says what he does in interviews isn't even a language issue. You seem to take things very literally, where he doesn't, and neither do most of the people here in this forum. Most of us also don't think that just because he's said he wants to get married and have children that he's lying when he say he also enjoys being single. Both things can in fact be true.
> 
> But you do keep going back to his joking about marrying a Brit, even though we've tried repeatedly to explain that it was in an interview with a British magazine and that he was probably joking and not limiting his wife search to just Brits.



https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/10/line...e-8126362/?fbclid=IwAR3X0BXuzgeMX6WQnI7wZJo5K

http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/12...-a-british-woman/?fbclid=IwAR3UzJnFNy6GCP9t7l


----------



## M.Skarsgård

sorry but what do you know all about that?
he jokes that just wants to get married and brit wants lots of children .. I believe in what he says, no matter what the magazine Journal .. that's why I ask the same factor sparking (I'm just a stupid human) was certainly not intended to upset anyone, I believe everything you tell alex


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> Wonderful! Then we are making progress here.  Now my only question is: why do you keep on posting links to these articles about his wish to marry a british woman?



I just shared the link I found on the internet
(Alex wants to marry a Brit woman)
I again hope that there would never marry alex does not seem to be getting married-reaching type


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> Wonderful! Then we are making progress here.  Now my only question is: why do you keep on posting links to these articles about his wish to marry a british woman?


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> you've been reading my share links don't blame me blame what alex says


As we’ve explained many times, he is joking and not to be taken so literally. I understand that English is not your first language and I sympathize with you. I don’t know if it is hard for you to understand his jokes because of language or if you don’t like humour, it is unclear. Personally, I love humour and I would not like a guy if he didn’t have a sense of humour. I really like Alex’s sense of humour, it’s one of the reasons that I like him. Maybe you should focus a bit more on his career if you are having problems understanding him due to language? Just a thought.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> As we’ve explained many times, he is joking and not to be taken so literally. I understand that English is not your first language and I sympathize with you. I don’t know if it is hard for you to understand his jokes because of language or if you don’t like humour, it is unclear. Personally, I love humour and I would not like a guy if he didn’t have a sense of humour. I really like Alex’s sense of humour, it’s one of the reasons that I like him. Maybe you should focus a bit more on his career if you are having problems understanding him due to language? Just a thought.[/QUOTE
> 
> Understand him to humor but not just this kinda humor!!! that Alex throws humor wants to get married with Brit and get kids a lot !! but why only brit
> You also know that alex drinks a lot of beers
> whether it is not allowed to share likes whether this is the celebrity news gossip section
> 
> actually I have said that English is not your first language


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

"Understand him to humor but not just this kinda humor!!! that Alex throws humor wants to get married with Brit and get kids a lot !! but why only brit 
You also know that alex drinks a lot of beers
whether it is not allowed to share likes whether this is the celebrity news gossip section
actually I have said that English is not your first language"

We can't 'make' you understand that type of humor if it isn't your type of humor. As StarrLady just wrote, and I wrote a couple of weeks ago, if you don't get his sense of humor, don't obsess over not getting it. Just focus on something else, his acting, how handsome he is, etc.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

How do you know about lots of alex but i dont know lot of alex Is his career now the most important thing


Alex says he will wait until the right person comes along and he will not Rush into a marriage

can you ask what alex wants a Brit woman to know that humor is anything else? Hopefully, he too would be a celebrity not *ordinary people
(*who just loves Alex's money and exploits his reputation) but 9 children have him / (for the future wife) too much to know it was a joke


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I can not say that alex is a handsome drink a lot of beer in some nose is as red as Rudolph the red nose


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So basically you don't find him handsome, don't seem to care about his acting in any way, and are just obsessed over repeating the same questions over not understanding his sense of humor or how he does his interviews. 
Why are you bothering with this?


----------



## StarrLady

Alex is featured in the November 30 issue of Entertainment Weekly (Creed II cover). I bought a couple of issues yesterday.

It’s a great feature. The article was posted here but it’s nice to have a printed copy. It talks about how hot Alex’s career is and how busy he is with the title “Alexander The Great”. There are also some cool colour pictures of Alex. And a positive review later of The Little Drummer Girl.

So here’s a reminder to anyone who may want a copy and wants to get one before it’s no longer available at newsstands.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The funny thing is that in the book, while they're still in Greece building the legend, he tells her that his Dad is Polish. Doesn't say anything about his mom, though.
> So there was an out there to tweak it, I'd be interested in knowing why they didn't just dump the makeup, since they dumped the contacts.


Now that's really interesting why they didn't use the Polish ancestry if it had been written in the book. The name Becker indicated German/Eastern European ancestry, too.  It would have made their work easier and IMO Alex looks better with his natural colours, but maybe making him look the way he did in the series was meant to emphasize the dramatic effect and to make him look more serious.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So basically you don't find him handsome, don't seem to care about his acting in any way, and are just obsessed over repeating the same questions over not understanding his sense of humor or how he does his interviews.
> Why are you bothering with this?




I do not understand this humor .. you "so to speak" the wisest you know alex better
your mind is a joke when Alex told Time Magazine in an interview that he wanted to marry Brit ...

tell me what else alex has thrown in with humor his career is not really a miracle
compared to Leonardo dicarprio career

 and the alex movies / tv series are a lot of sexy scenes eg. true blood and the little drummer girl coming The Aftermath (2019) you may be the most be UK citizens when you defend alex much


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
So you don't really understand Alex, but then reading this you don't seem to actually like him, or his work. So once again, why are you even bothering? Are you just trolling at this point?


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> I do not understand this humor .. you "so to speak" the wisest you know alex better
> your mind is a joke when Alex told Time Magazine in an interview that he wanted to marry Brit ...
> 
> tell me what else alex has thrown in with humor his career is not really a miracle
> compared to Leonardo dicarprio career
> 
> and the alex movies / tv series are a lot of sexy scenes eg. true blood and the little drummer girl coming The Aftermath (2019) you may be the most be UK citizens when you defend alex much


It was not just Buckeye who said he was joking, it was a lot of us. I don’t think it is unreasonable to assume that anyone who is not a native English speaker is not going to understand Alex’s comments in English better than people who are native English speakers.

I don’t think anybody’s career is a “miracle” compared to Leonardo Di Caprio as Leo is the biggest star in the world right now. So a more fair career comparison would probably be with lots of other actors, people who are more Alex’s contemporaries. And as industry trade magazine Entertainment Weekly (which I just posted about) said, Alex’s career is really hot. He has leading man looks AND critical acclaim for his acting now, which puts him in a small group of actors and in demand.

I think Buckeye is American. I am Canadian. Most of us are not from the UK, I think the majority of Alex’s fans are American actually.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> So you don't really understand Alex, but then reading this you don't seem to actually like him, or his work. So once again, why are you even bothering? Are you just trolling at this point?


Only I can not understand his sense of humor if he takes all the interviews with humor as you know what is not humor. likes him true blood and Battleship others do not appear in my area where I live !!!!!!!!!!!! alex want / hope / someday / will marry Brit humor or not !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not getting a good answer from you (why just Jared and Metro UK wrote)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> It was not just Buckeye who said he was joking, it was a lot of us. I don’t think it is unreasonable to assume that anyone who is not a native English speaker is not going to understand Alex’s comments in English better than people who are native English speakers.
> 
> I don’t think anybody’s career is a “miracle” compared to Leonardo Di Caprio as Leo is the biggest star in the world right now. So a more fair career comparison would probably be with lots of other actors, people who are more Alex’s contemporaries. And as industry trade magazine Entertainment Weekly (which I just posted about) said, Alex’s career is really hot. He has leading man looks AND critical acclaim for his acting now, which puts him in a small group of actors and in demand.
> 
> I think Buckeye is American. I am Canadian. Most of us are not from the UK, I think the majority of Alex’s fans are American actually.




I'm not an American, and I'm not a Canadian, not a Swede. i would like to understand alex better but i can not   the best is for you all to close my account permanently


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> Only I can not understand his sense of humor if he takes all the interviews with humor as you know what is not humor. likes him true blood and Battleship others do not appear in my area where I live !!!!!!!!!!!! alex want / hope / someday / will marry Brit humor or not !!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not getting a good answer from you (why just Jared and Metro UK wrote)


Okay, I am going to try one more time to answer this question. Alex likes the British sense of humour and it seems that his last serious relationship was with a British girl. Plus, he was talking to the British press. So, he was just putting it out there that he likes Brits. He has no way of really knowing who he will marry as he is not psychic and can’t see the future. That’s all.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> I'm not an American, and I'm not a Canadian, not a Swede. i would like to understand alex better but i can not





StarrLady said:


> Okay, I am going to try one more time to answer this question. Alex likes the British sense of humour and it seems that his last serious relationship was with a British girl. Plus, he was talking to the British press. So, he was just putting it out there that he likes Brits. He has no way of really knowing who he will marry as he is not psychic and can’t see the future. That’s all.



will it ever see in the future? his career is the most important at this time (his career is at the top)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Only I can not understand his sense of humor if he takes all the interviews with humor as you know what is not humor. likes him true blood and Battleship others do not appear in my area where I live !!!!!!!!!!!! alex want / hope / someday / will marry Brit humor or not !!!!!!!!!!!!!* I'm not getting a good answer from you (why just Jared and Metro UK wrote)*



We've answered the same way since you started asking the same questions a month ago.You're not going to get a different answer just because you don't think it's a good answer.
 I don't understand the Just Jared Metro UK question.
You seem to focus only on the interview that where he joked about marrying a Brit. There have been many many other interviews posted here in just the month that you've been posting.
And if you go back to the beginning of this particular thread and start scrolling forward (it's a 5 year old thread reading through it is going to take awhile) and look for the posted interviews, you might get a better understanding of his interview style and sense of humor.



M.Skarsgård said:


> *will it ever see in the future?* his career is the most important at this time (his career is at the top)


No. one. Knows.
Really, he doesn't know what's in store, professionally or personally. We don't know, either for him, or for ourselves.

ETA: This forum isn't going to ban you, asking the same annoying question for a month isn't a bannable offense. It doesn't mean that people won't ignore you though.


----------



## SWlife

Does he have anything in the pipeline after the Kong movie? (let’s talk about something else, geez...)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
GvK is due to film through February, and as far as we know he has nothing after that. At least that's been publicly announced. I'm presuming he's still getting scripts and offers and that he'll have other projects next year, as well as whatever promo he'll be doing.


----------



## DeMonica

OMG. I think I will put a crystal ball on my list to Santa. British or not British, that is the question. 

Fever Heart is the only thing listed on imdb and that project looks a bit suspicious, but there's more to life than what's listed there. There's no mention about the project he filmed in NOLA, either. King Kong vs Godzilla had been announced not long before he left for Hawaii. So everything is possible.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> We've answered the same way since you started asking the same questions a month ago.You're not going to get a different answer just because you don't think it's a good answer.
> I don't understand the Just Jared Metro UK question.
> You seem to focus only on the interview that where he joked about marrying a Brit. There have been many many other interviews posted here in just the month that you've been posting.
> And if you go back to the beginning of this particular thread and start scrolling forward (it's a 5 year old thread reading through it is going to take awhile) and look for the posted interviews, you might get a better understanding of his interview style and sense of humor.
> 
> 
> No. one. Knows.
> Really, he doesn't know what's in store, professionally or personally. We don't know, either for him, or for ourselves.
> 
> ETA: This forum isn't going to ban you, asking the same annoying question for a month isn't a bannable offense. It doesn't mean that people won't ignore you though.



forget the whole ****ing thing !!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> OMG. I think I will put a crystal ball on my list to Santa. British or not British, that is the question?
> 
> Fever Heart is the only thing listed on imdb and that project looks a bit suspicious, but there's more to life than what's listed there. There's no mention about the project he filmed in NOLA, either. King Kong vs Godzilla had been announced not long before he left for Hawaii. So everything is possible.[/QUOTE
> 
> Godzilla vs kong it's just a Filming Release
> Godzilla vs. Kong is scheduled to be released on May 22, 2020 by Warner Bros. Pictures, except in Japan where it will be distributed by Toho. The film was previously scheduled to be released on May 29, 2020.


----------



## StarrLady

gacats said:


> Does he have anything in the pipeline after the Kong movie? (let’s talk about something else, geez...)



We don’t know yet what he plans to film after the Kong movie. But it is worth noting that we only found about the Kong movie shortly before he was working on it. So, we may often only find out close to filming time.

He also has a lot to promote. The Hummingbird Project is released in the US on March 15. And The Aftermath is released in the UK on March 1 and then on April 26 in the US. Flarsky is being released in the US on June 7. Plus, the second season of Big Little Lies is expected to air in 2019 and The Kill Team is also expected to be released in 2019. And G vs Kong is expected to film until at least the end of February. So, Alex will be very busy. So, I guess we’ll see.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> OMG. I think I will put a crystal ball on my list to Santa. British or not British, that is the question.
> 
> Fever Heart is the only thing listed on imdb and that project looks a bit suspicious, but there's more to life than what's listed there. There's no mention about the project he filmed in NOLA, either. King Kong vs Godzilla had been announced not long before he left for Hawaii. So everything is possible.


IMDb also does not include that he’s on Season 2 of Big Little Lies as they don’t want the audience to know too much (that Alex is involved).


----------



## DeMonica

I think he will be most involved in the promo for Aftermath being one of the leads and it looks like a bigger budget production. I hope it will be shown at the Berlin Film Festival, but it would take place in February when he might still work on Kong.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I think Fever Heart is dead. The Dwarf already got moved into the 'in development' part of IMDB, so I think we can safely presume that's really dead as well.
In one of the many many interviews he did at TIFF, but published a couple of weeks later, he mentioned that he had intended to take time off and spend time at home, but that he'd just gotten a script he couldn't turn down. Whether that's what he filmed for two weeks in NOLA, or Kong, I have no idea.


----------



## DeMonica

That's a good question. Somehow it feels that it was the NOLA thing. Kong might have been announced out of the blue, but I'm sure it had been in the works and  all planned out long before. Albeit if I think about how late he was cast in Generation Kill and how he had to leave for Africa right away in a day's notice, it shows that sometimes things are left to the last minute even in case of big budget productions.


----------



## Santress

More *LDG* promo stills shared on Saturday (December 1, 2018):




*DrummerGirlShow:  *“The ending to their story will shock you. Don't miss the gripping final episode of #TheLittleDrummerGirl tomorrow night at 9pm on @BBCOne.”



Also found here:






*BBCOne:* “Colourful. Bold. Original. . . . The cinematography on The Little Drummer Girl has been gorgeous. These are just some of our favourite…What's yours?”


----------



## Santress

New Alex Interview with *Ynet*!
Translation:  Google + Cleanup & interpretation by The Library

*“True Blood” Star: “We Needed Israelis on the Set”
*
Alexander Skarsgård, the Swedish actor who became famous for “True Blood” and won the Golden Globe for his role in “Big Little Lies,” plays an Israeli Mossad agent in the new series The Little Drummer. In a special interview with Ynet he talks about his work alongside Meryl Streep, why he is not yet married and how the presence of Michael Moshonov, Daniel Litman and Shlomo Bar-Aba helped him on the set

by *Shirit Gal Kedar*, London (Published: December 3, 2018)

“Skarsgård, Alexander Skarsgård,” 194 centimeters of Nordic genes smile at me. “The Americans never managed to pronounce our surname properly, ScarsGard got out all the time, so I decided there was no point in fighting it, my father gave up and I gave up too.”

When Skarsgård (42) was twenty, he decided to give the [acting] game a chance. At the same time, he left his home in Sweden and came to the city of Leeds in England, from all the cities of the world, where he learned English. The dilemma was between [the acting] game and architecture. “I was like all the young people my age, looking for something to do,” he recalls. “In the end, I said, ‘To hell with it all, Daddy (actor Stellen Skarsgård - SG) is a player and he’s really happy, so I’d better give it a chance … it’s better than looking back in twenty or thirty years and regret not trying it. I’d love to say that it was destiny, my creative calling me, but this is not true.”

Two decades later, Skarsgård seems to have bet right. His first international role was in the movie “Zoolander” as a top model alongside Ben Stiller. He thought that from then on he would live the dream, but then two and a half years of drought came. The wilderness was broken in 2007 when Eric Northman, the hot vampire in the cult series “True Blood” arrived. Since vampires do not really die, the role of the owner of the fangs lasted seven seasons and made Skarsgård a synonym for “sex symbol” and a wanted player.

Then came the role of Tarzan and abs from Disney, followed by the role that brought him the Emmy Award and the Golden Globe, that of the charming and abusive husband of Nicole Kidman in the acclaimed drama “Big Little Lies.” Now, before the second season of the series is back on screen, he can be found again on the TV screen (on HOT VOD and NEXT TV) in a new mini-series, “The Little Drummer,” by the BBC.

The series is based on a 1983 novel by John le Carré (and was also adapted into a 1984 film starring Diane Keaton), and tells the story of Charlie (Florence Pew), a young and opinionated British actress who meets on the beach in Greece a mysterious and enigmatic man (Skarsgård), which draws her into the dangerous world of international espionage. Charley is recruited by the same man who later turns out to be an agent of the Israeli Mossad - a special brigade commanded by Kurtz (Michael Shannon), promising to infiltrate a Palestinian terror cell that has set itself the goal of blowing up Jews in Europe.

Gadi Becker, the Mossad agent played by Skarsgård, is a particularly complex figure. He has a rich military background that left him physically and emotionally scarred and shaken with regard to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. However, when Kurtz, his former commander, finds him in Berlin and calls him to the flag, he stands up.

“Gadi’s background, how he feels and his involvement in the conflict were very challenging for me,” explains the actor. “Because he fought in the Six-Day War and during the Yom Kippur War, and because he worked in the past with Kurtz at an institution at a time when he believed that the organization was acting cautiously, ‘as surgeons and not as butchers’, as he put it, he justified what he was doing morally. When that feeling changed, he could no longer stand behind the actions they took, and therefore he left Israel and moved to Berlin, leaving the Mossad behind him. He felt that there were people in the higher echelons who had lost any appreciation for the price paid by innocent people."

*Ynet:  Gadi’s character does not speak much. How hard was it for you to play him?

Alex:* “The advantage of filming a six-hour series on a film is that you do not have to cram the whole intro into the first thirty minutes, you can spread the character, let the audience know Gadi in the same way Charlie knows him. To the viewers’ world, slowly and in the course of peeling layers of his personality.”

*Ynet:  The basis of the plot revolves around the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Did it help you understand or learn the conflict more deeply?

Alex:*   "What is saddening is that the plot of the series takes place 35 years ago and the conflict has not yet been resolved - and is not even close to a solution … Unfortunately, I do not see a way forward, it feels that the peace talks have been completely abandoned, the understanding and the recognition that led to the Oslo Accords has disappeared and the American administration is only threatening the sides and in fear it will not bring them to the negotiating table.“

"Of course, there is a lot of guilt that can be divided among all those involved,” he says. “And you know the subject much more than I do, but it feels as if the political mood in the country is tilting to the right, and if you express reservations or doubts about the government or its moves, you’re considered not patriotic and even a traitor, and in a democracy, such a situation must not happen.”

In addition to the main actors, there are a number of familiar faces, among them the excellent Michael Moshonov (who plays Simon Litvak, Kurtz’s right hand), Daniel Litman (Mossad agent Daniel), Amir Khoury (terrorist Michel) and Shlomo Bar-Aba (as head of the Mossad, Misha Gavron). Skarsgård claims that the Israeli presence on the set was very important. “I’m a Swede who has never been to Israel, the series is staged by a Korean and Michael Shannon is an American, and we definitely needed the Israelis to be on the set, even in pre-production, when I sat with them and talked about the conflict and the situation today. The material we are dealing with. They gave us a real opening to learn and understand the characters.”

*Ynet:  Is it true that you served in the army in the counter-terrorism unit?

Alex:*  "I was 19 years old and served in the army for a year and a half, and that taught me a lot about commitment and cooperation: It was a small unit against terrorism that independently defended islands outside of Stockholm. I grew up in Stockholm in a very urban area and felt that I needed a physical and mental challenge, and it helped me a lot, not only in the [acting] game, when I played characters with similar backgrounds, but in life in general.“

According to Alex, he does not have a certain method in which he assumes the character. Most of the answer lies in the script, how far it connects to it and manages to get to the bottom of it. What’s more, he tries to read the script at least once a day until filming begins. "I also learned about the region, about Gadi himself, where he came from, why he left Israel, why he left his wife, things that are essential to the character’s base. Ideas and thoughts to imagine, so I discover something new about the character every day, and eventually infect everything together,” he explains.

“Gadi wants Charlie to fall in love with the character of Michel the terrorist and so he does everything to become Michel, as he feels it will be easier to penetrate the terrorist cell if her feelings are real,” he says. “It blurs the lines between Gadi and Michel and Charlie is really beginning to develop feelings, but it’s hard to understand who she falls in love with - the Israeli intelligence officer or the Palestinian figure he embodies.”

There is no doubt that the handsome actor is considered a hot commodity in Hollywood, especially following the dizzying global success of “Big Little Lies.” The character he plays, Perry, was a monster who physically and mentally abused his wife Celeste (Nicole Kidman), but Skarsgård also managed to show Perry’s complex and insecure side as well as the relationship itself. In his Golden Globe winning speech, the actor said that participating in the series was “the best experience in my career.” The series returns for season two where the sparkling cast joins the biggest name in show business, Meryl Streep, as Perry’s mother. Skarsgård was photographed on the set, which led to the assumption that he is returning for the second season, despite Perry’s dismal fate at the end of the first season.

“I can not share much about the story of the new season,” he says. “I’ll just say that Meryl Streep is my favorite actress and I was willing to do anything to play in front of her … I’ve already agreed to take on a role only because I knew she was participating in the film too, and in the end she appeared as a hologram so my dream was not realized … I can not yet tell if this time I played alongside her , But I will say that I’ve met her and spent time with her on the set.”

*Ynet:  Are you impressed with the descriptions that Hollywood gives to actors?

Alex: * "Hollywood is a funny place, there’s the 'hot player of the week,’ but nobody promises it will last forever. It’s here today and could disappear tomorrow. I do not take it seriously and I just try to enjoy the moment.“

*Ynet:  You’ve been very busy in recent years. Is it still fun?

Alex:*   If you do not enjoy the set, the work can be very exhausting. If you are not satisfied creatively, the struggle is very tiring, but if you work on exciting projects with amazing people, I have no problem finishing one project and flying to the next. Apparently that’s why I do not have a wife, children and family yet.”

Original source:  

https://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-5414890,00.html


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks, Santress and your little helpers! 

_*Alex: *"Hollywood is a funny place, there’s the 'hot player of the week,’ but nobody promises it will last forever. It’s here today and could disappear tomorrow. I do not take it seriously and I just try to enjoy the moment.“_

These are pleasantly sane words. Maybe growing up seeing how his father survived and succeeded in this industry helped him to see Hollywood so clearly and not taking long-term success for granted. There are many actors who couldn't handle the change of fortune. It seems that he won't be one of them if it ever happens. Fingers crossed.


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Santress. I really liked that interview.

Apparently, G vs. Kong is still filming at the Hawaiian airport.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

How busy schedule alex isor is he very busy when I've read many interviews online alex has said I want a family, wife, etc .. or he expects "the right woman" or whether he is in no hurry to settle down before a woman is found
English is not my first language ...
Alex says he will wait until the right person comes along and he will not Rush into a marriage.


----------



## DeMonica

Just from the top of my head: this year he shot The Little Drummer Girl, Big Little Lies season 2 and the one in NOLA, promoted several movies and now he's working on the G vs Kong - so I think you can call it a busy schedule. Spending months in different parts of the world would be a bit difficult if you have a partner with a career. It would be even more complicated if he had children. So it's understandable that he would wait to settle down till he works less than he does at the moment.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I asked only my curiosity


M.Skarsgård said:


> How busy schedule alex is or is he very busy when I've read many interviews online alex has said I want a family, wife, etc .. or he expects "the right woman" or whether he is in no hurry to settle down before a woman is found
> 
> Alex says he will wait until the right person comes along and he will not Rush into a marriage.




why in a miracle Alex is in a hurry to get married if a girlfriend has not found (or is) 

English is not my first language


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> How busy schedule alex isor is he very busy when I've read many interviews online alex has said I want a family, wife, etc .. or he expects "the right woman" or whether he is in no hurry to settle down before a woman is found
> English is not my first language ...
> Alex says he will wait until the right person comes along and he will not Rush into a marriage.





M.Skarsgård said:


> I asked only my curiosity
> 
> why in a miracle Alex is in a hurry to get married if a girlfriend has not found (or is)
> 
> English is not my first language


He's been very busy. We just went through this about him living out of a suitcase. Doesn't everyone want to wait for the right person to come along? He hasn't said he's rushing to get married. He wants to eventually marry and have kids, but there's no schedule for it. Right now his career is getting hot, so it's not likely he'll find someone since he's staying so busy. He's certainly not going to rush to get married and end up unhappy. Why should he?

Why do you think he's in a hurry to get married? Saying he wants to marry and have kids isn't the same as saying he wants to marry right now. It just means that eventually he'll marry.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> He's been very busy. We just went through this about him living out of a suitcase. Doesn't everyone want to wait for the right person to come along? He hasn't said he's rushing to get married. He wants to eventually marry and have kids, but there's no schedule for it. Right now his career is getting hot, so it's not likely he'll find someone since he's staying so busy. He's certainly not going to rush to get married and end up unhappy. Why should he?
> 
> Why do you think he's in a hurry to get married? Saying he wants to marry and have kids isn't the same as saying he wants to marry right now. It just means that eventually he'll marry.



how do you know that Alex is very busy etc ..
(I really do not doubt anything?)


----------



## audiogirl

What is your problem? You can't let go. DeMonica just gave you several examples of why he was busy. And we did just have that extended discussion of why he was living out of a suitcase (clue: it was because he was too busy to get home). And you can see for yourself all the projects he's been working on. For instance, he'll be in Hawaii and Australia for the next few months.

He'll get married when it feels right for him. Until then, you'll just have to keep spinning in circles asking the same questions again and again. Even if he wasn't busy, that wouldn't mean he'd marry if he couldn't find the right person. Why are you so obsessed with his marriage plans? He wants to eventually marry a woman with a good sense of humor and have a few kids. He's been saying that for years. He'll do it when it feels right.

I can't figure out what you are trying to prove. You can't hide behind your language barrier if you continue to take issue with native English speakers (I'm an American) explaining things to you. You are clearly having a problem with translation, but we are not. Try accepting what we are explaining. Otherwise, if you like your interpretation better, then stop asking us, because we aren't going to change our answers.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> What is your problem? You can't let go. DeMonica just gave you several examples of why he was busy. And we did just have that extended discussion of why he was living out of a suitcase (clue: it was because he was too busy to get home). And you can see for yourself all the projects he's been working on. For instance, he'll be in Hawaii and Australia for the next few months.
> 
> He'll get married when it feels right for him. Until then, you'll just have to keep spinning in circles asking the same questions again and again. Even if he wasn't busy, that wouldn't mean he'd marry if he couldn't find the right person. Why are you so obsessed with his marriage plans? He wants to eventually marry a woman with a good sense of humor and have a few kids. He's been saying that for years. He'll do it when it feels right.
> 
> I can't figure out what you are trying to prove. You can't hide behind your language barrier if you continue to take issue with native English speakers (I'm an American) explaining things to you. You are clearly having a problem with translation, but we are not. Try accepting what we are explaining. Otherwise, if you like your interpretation better, then stop asking us, because we aren't going to change our answers.



you understand wrong I just asked how you know Alex about so much !!! I understand it already he is busy and gets married when Alex is ready and getting children with her "right woman" .. all of us want to find "the right one"

I am aware that Alex has said many years ago that he wants his own family


----------



## Julia_W

M.Skarsgård said:


> you understand wrong I just asked how you know Alex about so much !!! I understand it already he is busy and gets married when Alex is ready and getting children with her "right woman" .. all of us want to find "the right one"
> 
> I am aware that Alex has said many years ago that he wants his own family


We look at websites like IMDB.com that tell what movies he is working on and we find out where the movies are being filmed.  That is how we know some of the things he is doing.  You can also follow his fans on Instagram, Twitter, and Tumblr and find out a lot that if you have access to those sites in your country.  I’m in China right now and I can access these, so you probably can where you live.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Julia_W said:


> We look at websites like IMDB.com that tell what movies he is working on and we find out where the movies are being filmed.  That is how we know some of the things he is doing.  You can also follow his fans on Instagram, Twitter, and Tumblr and find out a lot that if you have access to those sites in your country.



Thank you very much


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^ I think you can find out a lot about him by reading this thread. These ladies here are extremely good at finding and posting articles about Alex.  I know it's long,it's like an encyclopedia, but reading a few pages here and there gives you  more insight.
Also, Google Translate can be your friend. Unfortunately, the quality of translation depends on the languages you translate from or to (e.g. Swedish to English is very good) but it can help you a lot


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Just from the top of my head: this year he shot The Little Drummer Girl, Big Little Lies season 2 and the one in NOLA, promoted several movies and now he's working on the G vs Kong - so I think you can call it a busy schedule. Spending months in different parts of the world would be a bit difficult if you have a partner with a career. It would be even more complicated if he had children. So it's understandable that he would wait to settle down till he works less than he does at the moment.



The last time he had truly extensive time off was in 2015, when the only movie he filmed was War On Everyone. He did some promo for DOATG and filmed the Funny Or Die shorts but that was it. He spent most of the year hanging out with Alexa. But since the beginning of 2016 he's been busy much more than he's had time off. I think finding someone whose schedule or career, or both, is more flexible would be helpful in the relationship department, JMO.



Julia_W said:


> We look at websites like IMDB.com that tell what movies he is working on and we find out where the movies are being filmed. That is how we know some of the things he is doing.  You can also follow his fans on Instagram, Twitter, and Tumblr and find out a lot that if you have access to those sites in your country.  I’m in China right now and I can access these, so you probably can where you live.





DeMonica said:


> ^^^^ I* think you can find out a lot about him by reading this thread. These ladies here are extremely good at finding and posting articles about Alex*.  I know it's long,it's like an encyclopedia, but reading a few pages here and there gives you  more insight.
> Also, Google Translate can be your friend. Unfortunately, the quality of translation depends on the languages you translate from or to (e.g. Swedish to English is very good) but it can help you a lot



I mentioned this over the weekend, to start reading at the beginning of this thread (never mind the earlier threads for now).
The reality is there is no way to data dump years of knowledge of Alex into someone's brain, whether they're fluent in English or not. Most regular commenters here have been fans for years, we've built up this knowledge base gradually, not all at once.
And this particular thread has been going for nearly 5 1/2 years, it's a lot of reading, though you can skip over a lot, since we get repetitive. 
And even on the more reliable Tumblrs you still have to go through the archives to find the interview posts.
But there are very good Tumblrs out there that have been around for years, and have most of his interviews on them.
If you really want to learn about Alex, there is no easy way to do it, not this far along into his career.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The last time he had truly extensive time off was in 2015, when the only movie he filmed was War On Everyone. He did some promo for DOATG and filmed the Funny Or Die shorts but that was it. He spent most of the year hanging out with Alexa. But since the beginning of 2016 he's been busy much more than he's been off.* I think finding someone whose schedule or career, or both, is more flexible would be helpful in the relationship department, JMO.*
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned this over the weekend, to start reading at the beginning of this thread (never mind the earlier threads for now).
> The reality is there is no way to impart years of knowledge of Alex into someone's brain, whether they're fluent in English or not. Most regular commenters here have been fans for years, we've built up this knowledge base gradually, not all at once.
> And this particular thread has been going for nearly 5 1/2 years, it's a lot of reading, though you can skip over a lot, since we get repetitive.
> And even on the more reliable Tumblrs you still have to go through the archives to find the interview posts.
> But there are very good Tumblrs out there that have been around for years, and have most of his interviews on them.
> If you really want to learn about Alex, there is no easy way to do it, not this far along into his career.


It would be definitely helpful and I wish him luck with it. Unfortunately, the human heart doesn't always follow the rules of common sense, but if there's a will, there's a way. I hope he'll find what he's looking for if he hasn't yet.

ETA: We are talking about poor Alex as if he was an essay or book research material. LOL Alexander Skarsgard 1.1, 1.2 etc.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> ETA: We are talking about poor Alex as if he was an essay or book research material. LOL Alexander Skarsgard 1.1, 1.2 etc.



Alexander Skarsgard 101: The Online Class
There will be essays, both short and long, interview and work analysis. Plus bonus points for properly pronouncing his name, and creating a fan page. Possible further exploration into the rest of the Skarsgard family, and the Swedish Posse.


----------



## Julia_W

I first started learning about Alex by following Santress on Tumblr and that led me here!  This thread is definitely the best source of information.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

how reliable this forum is? when I do not know what to trust what not?


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alexander Skarsgard 101: The Online Class
> There will be essays, both short and long, interview and work analysis. Plus bonus points for properly pronouncing his name, and* creating a fan page*. Possible further exploration into the rest of the Skarsgard family, and the Swedish Posse.


Fan page is part of the advanced curriculum, So are the "Skarsclan analysis" or the" Skarswomen" (women tied to the Skasclan in any capacity) classes. For extra credit you can take "Vikings and the Skarsclan" and  "General Swedishness" short courses, as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> how reliable this forum is? when I do not know what to trust what not?



If you stick with actual interviews, and not all the over the top stuff regarding his dating life it's quite reliable. We do try and have reasonable speculation on what he might want to do in his personal life, or career, but as with almost any fan forum or gossip site it can get a bit out of control and testy sometimes.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If you stick with actual interviews, and not all the over the top stuff regarding his dating life it's quite reliable. We do try and have reasonable speculation on what he might want to do in his personal life, or career, but as with almost any fan forum or gossip site it can get a bit out of control and testy sometimes.



I meant this forum


----------



## DeMonica

What makes a forum reliable? The posted information is coming from publications and social media. If you trust those sources then it's reliable.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> I meant this forum


Do you mean is our speculation reliable? Probably not 
But if you mean the info from other sources, such as interviews, yes it's reliable. If we're posting something from a gossip site, and not a legitimate news/entertainment site, we try and make sure we mention that it's gossip, and not verified.

There are other forums that focus almost exclusivity on paying attention to his private life, and I think we try to balance that here by paying attention to his private life, but also his career..
And there are Tumblrs that don't pay attention to his dating life, just his work.

Sites like The Daily Mail (also known as the Daily Fail because it's so wrong), Hello!, Page 6 here in the States, they're gossip sites and not reliable. They'll often just make stuff up. He doesn't give interviews to sites like these, and he doesn't have his 'sources' talking to them either, because that's not what he does.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> What is your problem? You can't let go. DeMonica just gave you several examples of why he was busy. And we did just have that extended discussion of why he was living out of a suitcase (clue: it was because he was too busy to get home). And you can see for yourself all the projects he's been working on. For instance, he'll be in Hawaii and Australia for the next few months.
> 
> He'll get married when it feels right for him. Until then, you'll just have to keep spinning in circles asking the same questions again and again. Even if he wasn't busy, that wouldn't mean he'd marry if he couldn't find the right person. Why are you so obsessed with his marriage plans? He wants to eventually marry a woman with a good sense of humor and have a few kids. He's been saying that for years. He'll do it when it feels right.
> 
> I can't figure out what you are trying to prove. You can't hide behind your language barrier if you continue to take issue with native English speakers (I'm an American) explaining things to you. You are clearly having a problem with translation, but we are not. Try accepting what we are explaining. Otherwise, if you like your interpretation better, then stop asking us, because we aren't going to change our answers.


I do not have to obsess Alex sometimes get married as long as she is "the right woman". I just asked her curiosity even if you know and I that alex has said many years ago wants to get married etc .. i do not try to prove anything

 English is not my first language ...


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I do not have obsession Alex gets married "sometimes" as long as he's "the right woman." I just asked his curiosity even if you know and I that alex has said many years ago wants to get married etc .. i do not try to prove anything


 English is not my first language ...


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I'm not trying to underestimate you in any way, you know much more about private life in Alex and his career ... than I do not have the excitement to upset 

 English is not my first language ...[/QUOTE]


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I really want to know Alex better but how?


----------



## Santress

New *TIFF 2018* portrait shared today (December 7, 2018) on instagram:







*bentrivett*: “Alexander Skarsgard though... from #Tiff2018 #photoshoot #portrait #bnwphotography #bnw_captures #bnwportrait #alexanderskarsgard #vault."


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> I really want to know Alex better but how?


My advice: pay the most attention to Alex interviews and industry articles. Many are posted here, so I think this forum is fairly reliable. Remember when reading or watching Alex’s interviews that English is not your first language and you may misunderstand something he has said. Most people here are native English speakers and will usually be able to put his comments in the more correct context, for example, if he is just joking.

People here do speculate sometimes and opinions are just that....opinions. So be aware of when people are just expressing opinions and when people are providing more factual information like industry articles or interviews. His career announcements are usually factual when posted. He has been quite busy lately and we have summed up his upcoming projects, which have also recently been summed up by Entertainment Weekly (industry article).


----------



## Santress

New Alex Interview with *DN.se*!

It sounds like this was done during the London Film Festival 2018.
Lots of familiar stuff but some new quotes. The story about Valter not recognizing him is very sad.

Translation:  Google & Babylon + Cleanup & Interpretation by The Library + Special Thanks to Sus for translating two super choppy sentences!

*Alexander Skarsgård: “Spying Is the Ultimate Form of Acting”*

by Nicholas Wennö

London. After being acclaimed for his dark role in “Big Little lies”, Alexander Skarsgård is back in the spy thriller “The Little Drummer Girl” and the drama comedy “The Hummingbird Project”. DN’s Nicholas Wennö met the Hollywood star to talk about spying, acting, bald heads and being served coffee by John le Carré.

There are no shortcuts to the perfect bald head. If anyone knows, it’s Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård. In the upcoming drama comedy “The Hummingbird Project” with Jesse Eisenberg, the Swede plays an eccentric math genius who dreams of becoming very rich by laying a fiber-optic cable from a server in Kansas to the New York Stock Exchange. For this torturous transformation, “the Swedish sex bomb” removed hair after hair for a seamless transition between his side hair and his bald head.

“This is exactly how dedicated this guy is,” said the film’s Canadian director Kim Nguyen enthusiastically in connection with a late night show at the London Film Festival.

The following day, Alexander Skarsgård is sitting in a boutique hotel in central London and he flashes the classic family grin.

“Oh, no big deal, but when I see the character in front of me, I really want to create the look. Sometimes a small detail can get everything to come off with a character. But it still ended up with us having to  make a digital edit so the transition between my hair and the bare head would look credible. Kim liked the look, but we had to persuade the financiers who wanted me to be, eh … more recognizable,” says the world’s perhaps best-known Bajen fan while sitting on a couch.

For the role of the enigmatic Israeli agent Becker in “The Little Drummer Girl” he only needed to dye his beard a bit darker. Just like millions of other John le Carré fans, he was fascinated by the moral gray scales in a treacherous world where everyone plays “the theater of the real” as one of the characters says in the series.

“Spying is the ultimate form of acting - it’s literally life and death. Unlike in a Hollywood movie, one might be killed for real if you are bad,” says Skarsgård with a dazzling smile.

John Le Carrés acclaimed original novel was published in 1983 but set four years earlier. The initial action is triggered by the event of a bomb attack against a Jewish family in Bonn’s navy diplomatic district. Israeli spy master Martin Kurtz (Michael Shannon) is flown in to investigate the terrorist attack that bears the same signature as other attacks against prominent Jews. Just like Skarsgård’s agent Becker, Kurtz has begun to doubt that the end always justifies the means - “we are surgeons not butchers.”

Skarsgård’s agent is commissioned to pick up and recruit a mole. In the dark is the promising but unknown British actor Charlie (Florence Pugh), suddenly faced with the role of a lifetime - infiltrating a Palestinian terrorist network. Everything is going according to plan when Charlie is attracted to a charismatic but silent hunk in swimwear during a holiday in Greece.

“We wanted the audience to meet - and experience - Becker the same as Charlie does - as an elusive and mysterious figure with dark intentions. The luxury of recording a six-hour series is that you do not have to squeeze everything in during the first 30 minutes to explain the character,” says Skarsgård.

Step by step he infiltrates himself into her life, seduces and manipulates her to prepare her for the task. Not least by setting up a fictional role-playing game where Becker will represent Charlie’s Palestinian boyfriend.

“I love this intensity of fiction within the fiction. The whole idea behind this is that Charlie is safer the less she has to lie. At the same time it’s made more difficult by the fact that they develop complex feelings for each other. Is she in love with the Israeli agent or the Palestinian character he is supposed to be?”

“For me, it was most interesting to portray how Becker becomes more and more remorseful over what he’s exposed her to. Suddenly he stands there with divided loyalties,” he says.

It was his father, Stellan, who introduced him to le Carré’s world via “The Spy Who Came in from the Cold” during his teens. In a (Little Drummer Girl) scene that was recorded in Karlovy Vary (Czech Republic), Alexander Skarsgård was served coffee by le Carré himself who made a cameo appearance as a waiter in a black vest and bow tie.

“He is one of the most fascinating people I’ve ever met and has incredible stories to tell. And one of the best writers with characters that are so rich, deep and nuanced.”

Skarsgård is dejected over how little has changed in the infected Israel-Palestine conflict since the book was written 35 years ago.

“It’s very sad that it’s still the same hopeless deadlock. And unfortunately, I see no way forward. The peace talks have been scrapped and the political discourse in Israel has moved so far to the right that it is considered unpatriotic to question their own government - which is simultaneously cheered on by Donald *****. It’s alarming,” he says.

Oddly enough, it is the South Korean “Oldboy” director Park Chan-wook who took on the work of the British spy king. “The Little Drummer Girl” is framed by colorful 70’s aesthetics and a dense cold war atmosphere.

“Park Chan-wook is a poet who succeeds in stylizing and choreographing each scene without sacrificing the drama or characters. I come from a completely different school where the camera follows me organically rather than vice versa. Very challenging, but I loved it.”

Alexander Skarsgård is a “Super Trouper” - a reliable workhorse who never complains and works in the limelight. Even though, like in an ABBA song, it is somewhat more complex under his charming well-polished surface, he does not seem to belong to the anxious and neurotic actor type.

“Hmm, no, I think I’ll get my demons out at work. It’s almost like therapy. But I also have a basic sense of security, positive and bright to my mind. My parents gave me unconditional love and never made demands - which gave me a lot of self-confidence,” he says.

On the threshold of adolescence, his father, Stellan, was not exactly an influence on son Alexander. He was not impressed by his father’s whimsical job as a dramatic actor or the Bohemian lifestyle. While his father strolled around nude at home - or at best in a remarkable Moroccan robe - Alexander dreamed of a suit-wearing dad who drove a Saab to work. His rebellion was to break completely from the family tradition and do military service. For 18 months he served as a naval hunter and traveled around the archipelago and protected Sweden against sabotage.

“I did not do military service for patriotic reasons, it was more like a personal challenge, both physically and mentally. It was my way of creating a structure in life. I had been a tricky little teenager, I managed to take care of school and so on, but at the same time liked to go out and enjoyed being out on the weekends. As a platoon commander, I learned a lot about discipline and cooperation. It helped me in ‘Generation Kill’,” he says.

The role of Sergeant Brad “Iceman” Colbert in David Simon’s 2007 series about the Iraq War, served as a defibrillator for Alexander Skarsgård’s dying Hollywood career. After a dream start as a freaky model in Ben Stiller’s satirical “Zoolander” (2001), a seven-year long acting drought in Los Angeles followed.

“I was quite dejected at this time and had very poor self-esteem. During the first few weeks of recording ‘Generation Kill’, I was just waiting for someone to 'call the bluff’ and replace me,” he laughs.

Original source:

https://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-...oneri-ar-den-ultimata-formen-av-skadespeleri/

via


----------



## Santress

If Skarsgård is a phony, he is a brilliant one. For some years, his career has been in turbo mode. He has much to be thankful for because of the prime role of the 1000-year-old Viking vampire Eric Northman in the long-running American series, “True Blood.” The series got thousands, perhaps millions, of women to daydream about being bitten on the neck by the Swedish hunk who showed a fragile sensitivity behind the sharp facade.

“Whether it is drama or comedy, I’m drawn to characters with internal conflicts. I’m most fascinated by characters who appear a certain way and then show more complex, vulnerable sides. It’s always more interesting when people do not know how to relate to the characters,” says Skarsgård, who has the ability to produce something sympathetic even in the most dubious characters.

In recent years, his characters have become darker and darker. In the permanently frozen Netflix thriller “Hold the Dark” he played an ice cold, vengeful dad who mourns for his son who disappeared in Alaska’s wilderness. Not to mention the infamous career father, Perry Wright, who beat Nicole Kidman in the HBO series “Big Little Lies”. A career high that earned him a Golden Globe, an Emmy and a Screen Actors Guild award from his Hollywood colleagues.

“When we recorded 'Big Little Lies’, Nicole and I were incredibly careful to find the right tone to avoid the stereotypes about the ‘wife abuser’ and ‘the downtrodden wife’. It was extremely tough emotionally to do some scenes for both of us,“ said Skarsgård, who brought Twitter to a boil when he flashed his loose penis in one of the most harrowing scenes.

A leaked photo of Alexander Skarsgård from the filming of season two in Monterey, California, has sparked rumors that his character will return…

“No, I do not understand it either, I also believed that Perry Wright died,” he smiles slyly and says that HBO has him on gag order until the premiere in 2019.

“If I was on the set to 'high five’ my old co-worker or if I was in a corner, well you’ll just have to wait and see in the spring.”

A few years ago, he moved from Los Angeles to New York to avoid being consumed by the film industry. In practice, he has lived like a kind of luxury lover that moves from one project directly to another.

“I love going to new places. I avoid hotels and would rather rent an apartment or a house to get into the environment in a different way.”

At the same time, he is a family warrior and hometown patriot who has just bought a residence in order to be able to hang out with many relatives in Stockholm.

“I remember a time when my brother Valter was four years old and I had been absent for long periods of time. When I got home he hid behind the nanny because he barely recognized me. It broke my heart. Now that my siblings are starting to have children, I will never experience this again. Never again.”

At the same time, he will continue to film all over the world for quite a while. His most unforgettable memory is the night with Florence Pugh at the Acropolis, completely locked down for the filming of 'The Little Dummer Girl’.“

"To stand at this 2000 year old temple and gaze out over the Mediterranean - from sunset to sunrise - it was one of the most magical moments in my life. No other shooting location can ever top this,” he says, making a little art pause. “…but, if someone calls from Sweden and offers the right kind of project, I’m ready to fly home tomorrow.”

Original source:

https://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-...oneri-ar-den-ultimata-formen-av-skadespeleri/

via



Scans from the print edition:


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks Santress! When I saw this article in Swedish on the net, I was hoping that someone would translate it and post it here.


----------



## Santress

^yw. 

Pic of a young Alex shared on instagram today (December 8, 2018):

"Hey, what do we have here? A handsome #Alexander Skarsgård in just a bathrobe and a giggly teenager."


----------



## DeMonica

^^^Yummy, yummy. He must have been quite young, too. He has great legs, a girl could be proud of them. Lady Libido Lushbody. 
Back to the article: The Valter part is really sad. I have a feeling that his young half-brothers don't see him too often, either. He's pretty busy.


----------



## jooa




----------



## ellasam

jooa said:


>



Thanks for posting, very sweet talking about Bill as a father. Does anyone know the baby’s name?


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Thanks for posting, very sweet talking about Bill as a father. Does anyone know the baby’s name?


As I've read, armies of Bill's fans would like to know the answer to this question. Apart from having a baby girl, nothing regarding the child has leaked out.
Yes, it was really sweet. I'm sure baby pics would be just as sweet with father and uncles. I have seen Gustaf interacting with children and that would melt your heart, too. Now,  a pic with uncle Alexander who demonstrated his caring skills on puppies, maybe, would be too much of a good thing. I understand, though, that's very unlikely that we'd see any pic like that any time soon. Privacy is more important.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> As I've read, armies of Bill's fans would like to know the answer to this question. Apart from having a baby girl, nothing regarding the child has leaked out.
> Yes, it was really sweet. I'm sure baby pics would be just as sweet with father and uncles. I have seen Gustaf interacting with children and that would melt your heart, too. Now,  a pic with uncle Alexander who demonstrated his caring skills on puppies, maybe, would be too much of a good thing. I understand, though, that's very unlikely that we'd see any pic like that any time soon. Privacy is more important.



Agreed.....thanks!


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Agreed.....thanks!


I didn't mean to hurt your feelings or to give you a lecture. I'd like to know the name, too.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> I didn't mean to hurt your feelings or to give you a lecture. I'd like to know the name, too.


You did neither!!!!!! No worries!! I’m just being nosy!!!!!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I have one friend who told me that Alex is too much free time, spending time in bars that he has no more projects. there are no more movie roles etc. .. true or not true!!


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> I have one friend who told me that Alex is too much free time, spending time in bars that he has no more projects. there are no more movie roles etc. .. true or not true!!


We have posted about the fact that Alex is working on project after project and has been working non-stop, he has had almost no free time. He is filming the movie Godzilla vs. Kong in Hawaii right now as many posts have indicated. All someone has to do is read the many posts with articles and pictures from filming posted here and they will know that Alex is busy with many projects.


----------



## Kitkath70

He’s filming right now and has at least 3 projects coming out in 2019. You do the math.   You keep questioning this forum over and over again. You can see all the articles and photos posted here of current and upcoming projects.  Why not do your own research? Google is your friend.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I just asked when my friend told me Instagram !!! I've read what you've been posting still does not have to be cruel !!!! close my account if it's easier for you !!! therefore I asked when I was not aware of myself


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> I just asked when my friend told me Instagram !!! I've read what you've been posting still does not have to be cruel !!!! close my account if it's easier for you !!! therefore I asked when I was not aware of myself


You have been posting here since October 31st and your first question was about Eiza Gonzalez. It looked like then  you knew very well that Alex would be in a film with her in Godzilla vs Kong very soon. If you had been reading  posts here, you would have known that he's making that movie in Hawaii right now. 
 He might go to bars sometimes, when he has time off from filming but he's definitely busy with filming most of the time. Maybe you could invite your "well-informed" friend to read this thread, too. I'm sure she would find it educational.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> I have one friend who told me that Alex is too much free time, spending time in bars that he has no more projects. there are no more movie roles etc. .. true or not true!!


 it's not true. Here's the thing. It's perfectly normal for someone to ask a question. And, typically, there will be a few people who will answer. What isn't normal is to keep asking the question over and over or to try to argue about the answer. It's as if you think you already know the answer and don't like our answers.

About him being busy. There have been several interviews and magazine features posted here describing how busy he is and what he is working on. And people have also described his current and future projects. But you seem unwilling to accept this info.

There will always be a few people who like to attack certain celebs and be negative and nasty. It's easy to identify them, since they will have nothing positive to say or only occasionally not be ugly and nasty. They will say they are being open and neutral, but since they are seldom positive or complimentary you can see their true attitude. But it's going to be very tedious to have to shoot down every wrong idea from your friend, because people like that only have negative opinions that will not change.

As for how you've been treated here. People here have been very patient and tried to be helpful. They've taken into consideration the language issue,  but you keep asking the same questions over and over and people lose patience. None of us can ban you but some may ignore you. However if this thread isn't to your liking, you can find others.

You told Buckeye that you didn't like his looks and weren't interested in his work, so what brings you here?

Do you know that he won an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a SAG (Screen Actors Guild), and Critic Choice awards all last year. He even beat out Robert De Niro for the SAG award, which is voted on by fellow actors who are focused on the skill of the performance. Now there have been interviews and reports about how he's getting more attention (and work) because of those awards.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Oh Page 6, you  just keep being you (the bad Photoshop is killing me):

*Women ‘clamored’ for Alexander Skarsgard’s attention at NYC nightclub*
By Francesca Bacardi
December 10, 2018 | 2:44pm






Alexander Skarsgard can bust a move.Getty Images / Shutterstock (Composite)

Alexander Skarsgard doesn’t need a dance floor.
A spy tells Page Six that the “Big Little Lies” star partied the night away at Amaya in the Lower East Side on Friday, where he was spotted grooving.
“He danced on tables and towered over guests,” the insider said. “As he danced in front of the DJ booth girls clamored for his attention.”
The “lively” 42-year-old actor entered Amaya with a group of men but quickly found himself surrounded by women once he started dancing.
“The dancing on the table was quite iconic,” our spy said.
Skarsgard’s rep didn’t immediately return our request for comment.
Currently single Skarsgard previously dated Alexa Chung, but they split in 2017. He was later set up on a blind date with model Toni Garrn, but it didn’t pan out.

https://pagesix.com/2018/12/10/women-clamored-for-alexander-skarsgards-attention-at-nyc-nightclub/


----------



## DeMonica

I haven't heard about this establishment, but they must have high ceilings and strong tables.  And how come that  nothing of this interesting spectacle has landed on the net yet?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> I haven't heard about this establishment, but they must have high ceilings and strong tables.  And how come that  nothing of this interesting spectacle has landed on the net yet?



The Google tells me that it's a social club located in the basement of a Mexican cantina, and it's really not that far from his apartment. I can see him checking it out. But yes, with lack of photographic evidence that he was actually dancing on tables I'm going to have to say that Page 6 may have been embellishing a little bit here.


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh Page 6, you  just keep being you (the bad Photoshop is killing me):
> 
> *Women ‘clamored’ for Alexander Skarsgard’s attention at NYC nightclub*
> By Francesca Bacardi
> December 10, 2018 | 2:44pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard can bust a move.Getty Images / Shutterstock (Composite)
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard doesn’t need a dance floor.
> A spy tells Page Six that the “Big Little Lies” star partied the night away at Amaya in the Lower East Side on Friday, where he was spotted grooving.
> “He danced on tables and towered over guests,” the insider said. “As he danced in front of the DJ booth girls clamored for his attention.”
> The “lively” 42-year-old actor entered Amaya with a group of men but quickly found himself surrounded by women once he started dancing.
> “The dancing on the table was quite iconic,” our spy said.
> Skarsgard’s rep didn’t immediately return our request for comment.
> Currently single Skarsgard previously dated Alexa Chung, but they split in 2017. He was later set up on a blind date with model Toni Garrn, but it didn’t pan out.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2018/12/10/women-clamored-for-alexander-skarsgards-attention-at-nyc-nightclub/



I thought he was in Hawaii.... how long ago was this? Or did he just fly home?????


----------



## audiogirl

He's in NYC. He may have visited the club. Women may have made a fuss seeing him there. I'm with DeMonica that they would need super strong tables and 12-foot ceilings. So I doubt he was dancing on tables, especially since no pics have shown up.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> it's not true. Here's the thing. It's perfectly normal for someone to ask a question. And, typically, there will be a few people who will answer. What isn't normal is to keep asking the question over and over or to try to argue about the answer. It's as if you think you already know the answer and don't like our answers.
> 
> About him being busy. There have been several interviews and magazine features posted here describing how busy he is and what he is working on. And people have also described his current and future projects. But you seem unwilling to accept this info.
> 
> There will always be a few people who like to attack certain celebs and be negative and nasty. It's easy to identify them, since they will have nothing positive to say or only occasionally not be ugly and nasty. They will say they are being open and neutral, but since they are seldom positive or complimentary you can see their true attitude. But it's going to be very tedious to have to shoot down every wrong idea from your friend, because people like that only have negative opinions that will not change.
> 
> As for how you've been treated here. People here have been very patient and tried to be helpful. They've taken into consideration the language issue,  but you keep asking the same questions over and over and people lose patience. None of us can ban you but some may ignore you. However if this thread isn't to your liking, you can find others.
> 
> You told Buckeye that you didn't like his looks and weren't interested in his work, so what brings you here?
> 
> Do you know that he won an Emmy, a Golden Globe, a SAG (Screen Actors Guild), and Critic Choice awards all last year. He even beat out Robert De Niro for the SAG award, which is voted on by fellow actors who are focused on the skill of the performance. Now there have been interviews and reports about how he's getting more attention (and work) because of those awards.




you have misunderstood me once again * I have not really said anything that I do not like his looks
 I do know something written in bad English that you have misunderstood !!

* You told Buckeye that you did not like his looks and were not interested in his work, so what brings you here ?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> you have misunderstood me once again * I have not really said anything that I do not like his looks
> I do know something written in bad English that you have misunderstood !!
> *You told Buckeye that you did not like his looks and were not interested in his work, so what brings you here ?



I do not read articles on what to publish, therefore, asked the same question many times (I know that I'm really bored)


----------



## aerohead21

Maybe just home for the holidays? Even though they’re like 3 weeks away...? Cuz wasn’t it mentione he was shooting until late January or February? I don’t follow too closely anymore. I just appreciate all the pic and posts  but I’m lost as to when he got back to NYC?


----------



## audiogirl

Productions often slow in Decenber. I used to freelance for a few HW companies, and they shut down the business offices because productions were in hiatus. I hated it because as a freelancer I didn't get paid.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> I do not read articles on what to publish, therefore, asked the same question many times (I know that I'm really bored)


I truly don't know why you asked the same questions again and again if people gave you the same answer again and again. Why not stop asking the same question again and again and just accept the answer?

Look I can remember people 10 years ago saying he drank too much and had no work. It was wrong then and is still wrong now. But at this point I don't give a flying fig if you believe me. And I have zero motivation to prove it to you.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

GvK finishes filming in Hawaii in a couple of weeks, and they start filming in Queensland in January. A movie like this isn't going to need all its actors 100% of the time so he might be done with Hawaii part of filming. Or he may already be back in Hawaii. 
BTW, here's some IG pics of the club, which doesn't seem to to have a lot of tables for him to dance on:
https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/945014508990009/amaya-mezcal-social-club/

"(I know that I'm really bored)"
But not bored enough to actually start reading the rest of this thread to read up on someone you claim to want to know more about. And that's not a language issue.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates & research, Buckeye.

New *TIFF 2018* portrait shared on instagram this morning (December 11, 2018):




*trevorgodinho*:  “Another outtake from my session with Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard during @tiff_net for The Hummingbird Project. Lit by @elinchrom_ltd #living light Captured by @nikoncanada @nikonusa #iamnikon #alexander skarsgard #tiff 18 #the hummingbird project.”


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> GvK finishes filming in Hawaii in a couple of weeks, and they start filming in Queensland in January. A movie like this isn't going to need all its actors 100% of the time so he might be done with Hawaii part of filming. Or he may already be back in Hawaii.
> BTW, here's some IG pics of the club, which doesn't seem to to have a lot of tables for him to dance on:
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/945014508990009/amaya-mezcal-social-club/
> 
> "(I know that I'm really bored)"
> But not bored enough to actually start reading the rest of this thread to read up on someone you claim to want to know more about. And that's not a language issue.


Those ceilings looks way too low to allow a guy of his height to dance on the table as it seems. I'm sure he knows all the fun clubs in a few mile radius from his home.  It's a new spot for the Alex's faves walking tour.  Still, I'm waiting for a few pics to emerge about that night (no-one could stop me to take a few pics if I was there  I'm afraid ) or just about him walking in NY.
His scenes might have been done already.While his co-star entertains the public with regular bikini shots from Hawaii, he entertains himself with having a little night life fun with his NYC based friends pre-Christmas. He can catch up with Florence, who seems to be in the Big Apple, too, and discuss their love for an overpriced UK fashion line  that Flo has been blatantly plugging recently on her IG. (Her IG posts are kind of fun and got in the habit of checking it time to time.)



aerohead21 said:


> Maybe just home for the holidays? Even though they’re like 3 weeks away...? Cuz wasn’t it mentione he was shooting until late January or February? I don’t follow too closely anymore. I just appreciate all the pic and posts  but I’m lost as to when he got back to NYC?


Probably he's heading home eventually after partying a bit. Swedes celebrate Christmas Eve, so it's even less than two weeks. Maybe he's going out with his Swedish friends before Christmas as most people do and enjoys the festive spirit with some glögg. I remember reading that he used to host Christmas parties for the Swedish expats in LA and made his own glögg recipe. The ones I used to buy from IKEA were tasty but pretty strong.
I guess he comes back to NY after the Christmas before he goes to Australia.


----------



## aerohead21

I remember the glogg story too  and regardless of table height and his goofiness, I took the whole thing with a big grain of salt. Dancing? Sure. Table dancing? That doesn’t seem like his style. Plus the gaggle of girls surrounding him? We’ve not heard many reports of him being around gaggles of girls like that. He just seems to want it more low key as to what we’ve all read over the years. Anyway, trolls are trolls. We’ve had them before. Ignore is a nice function. Just stop answering and don’t let them make you feel negative. There’s more fun things to do. Like rewatch episodes of True Blood where Eric Northman is nekkid and being all slutty.


----------



## DeMonica

aerohead21 said:


> I remember the glogg story too  and regardless of table height and his goofiness, I took the whole thing with a big grain of salt. Dancing? Sure. Table dancing? That doesn’t seem like his style. Plus the gaggle of girls surrounding him? We’ve not heard many reports of him being around gaggles of girls like that. He just seems to want it more low key as to what we’ve all read over the years. Anyway, trolls are trolls. We’ve had them before. Ignore is a nice function. Just stop answering and don’t let them make you feel negative.* There’s more fun things to do. Like rewatch episodes of True Blood where Eric Northman is nekkid and being all slutty.*


Yep. I know that he likes challenges and roles, that are very different than the ones he did before, but I'd love to see him in a fun, slutty (possibly nekkid) role again in TV or cinema.  Then _*I*_ would  do the dance on tables.  So have fun with Mr. Northman. I'm supposed to watch the second season of Westworld, tonight, but it's too much violence.  At least there's another Skarsgard.


----------



## audiogirl

Yeah that's good for Gustaf, but I can't watch him in it. The ugliness and violence in Westworld turned me off.


----------



## audiogirl

audiogirl said:


> Yeah that's good for Gustaf, but I can't watch him in it. The ugliness and violence in Westworld turned me off.


Notice I'm quoting myself. This comment didn't come out right. I was pleased and eager when I saw Gustaf signed on to Westworld. But I can't get a chance to appreciate him since the show itself turns me off. Way too much ugly violence.


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> Notice I'm quoting myself. This comment didn't come out right. I was pleased and eager when I saw Gustaf signed on to Westworld. But I can't get a chance to appreciate him since the show itself turns me off. Way too much ugly violence.


The violence and the way it's shown is very graphic and excessive in many cases. I agree with that. It's definitely not a kind of violence you have seen in e.g. True Blood where it wasn't realistic violence at all. I'm not really into the violent part, but I'd like to know where the story goes, so I try to concentrate on the other aspects. Unfortunately, Mute had a few parts w/ Theroux and Rudd and BLL, of course,  which I would have skipped gladly, if those were not important in the story.  I wonder how the story of BLL2 goes. What kind of backstory Perry would be given  in the second season.


----------



## aerohead21

I’m thoroughly curious on season 2 of BLL, not just the Perry parts, but the fallout from it all. I’m wondering if Perry’s mom is coming around to sniff out what happened to her son. Plus I mean...killer cast.

Regarding Mute, there were places but I was thankful that they left the dirtiest violence to our imaginations. We were given suggestions as to what happened by the set up and the end, but they spared us from watching some of it directly. That said, I enjoyed Mute. I like Paul Rudd and I don’t like Justin Thoroux so him being a villain was acceptable.

Hold the Dark was a bit much for me. Sometimes books don’t translate well to movie. I thought he did well but the personification of the wolf and his embodiment of it was not an easy task.

I’m down for some Nekkid Eric just for having to write that  less thinking, Alex. More nekkid Alex.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

who is Florence?


----------



## Kitkath70

You’re kidding, right? You must not read anything posted on this thread or you’re trolling. She’s only been in pictures and articles with him posted here for months. Once again, Google is your friend.  (Alexander Skarsgård and Florence = answer)

Happily pushing the ignore button


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> You’re kidding, right? You must not read anything posted on this thread or you’re trolling. She’s only been in pictures and articles with him posted here for months. Once again, Google is your friend.  (Alexander Skarsgård and Florence = answer)
> 
> Happily pushing the ignore button



is all Brit about  sound ugh!! sound like a man Alexa Chung is ugh this is just my opinion Brit.  Alex future wife


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## M.Skarsgård

forget what I asked when I got my **** on my neck did not have to explain to me anything .. When I did not know who is Florence except now


----------



## MooCowmoo

M.Skarsgård said:


> is all Brit about  sound ugh!! sound like a man Alexa Chung is ugh this is just my opinion Brit.  Alex future wife



Wow....xenophobic much?? [emoji849]


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Celebrity News and Gossip


MooCowmoo said:


> Wow....xenophobic much?? [emoji849]



I do not hate Brit I just said my opinion
surely even this forum is not a very reliable one half is probably ******** what I have asked (unfortunately too many times)
 why the site name is:
Celebrity News and Gossip


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> Celebrity News and Gossip
> 
> 
> I do not hate Brit I just said my opinion
> surely even this forum is not a very reliable one half is probably ******** what I have asked (unfortunately too many times)
> why the site name is:
> Celebrity News and Gossip


The stuff posted here is very reliable as a lot is about his career and his projects. Projects...which we have been talking about non-stop.
Florence is his costar in The Little Drummer Girl, which aired in November and which we have been talking about for months. All one has to do is read the posts.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

(checks ignore list)
I see our newbie has developed enough critical thinking skills to change the topic so she can continue her trolling. So, kudos?

On WestWorld: Haven't seen the 2nd season yet, apparently it lost its way a bit, but I'll watch for Fares and Gustaf.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> Celebrity News and Gossip
> 
> 
> I do not hate Brit I just said my opinion
> surely even this forum is not a very reliable one half is probably ******** what I have asked (unfortunately too many times)
> why the site name is:
> Celebrity News and Gossip


Well since you seem to say that opinion over and over and over. Do you think the more times you say it, the more likely we are to agree with you. It doesn't work that way. You'll probably alienate more people each time.

I've been wrong about you. At first I thought you were a little lost and confused. It looked like you might have been trolling, but I gave you the benefit of the doubt. But after rereading your posts and looking at your profile picture,  you are just trolling. It wasn't some friend who thought he drank too much. You proved that with your avatar.


----------



## DeMonica

aerohead21 said:


> I’m thoroughly curious on season 2 of BLL, not just the Perry parts, but the fallout from it all. I’m wondering if Perry’s mom is coming around to sniff out what happened to her son. Plus I mean...killer cast.
> 
> Regarding Mute, there were places but I was thankful that they left the dirtiest violence to our imaginations. We were given suggestions as to what happened by the set up and the end, but they spared us from watching some of it directly. That said, I enjoyed Mute. I like Paul Rudd and I don’t like Justin Thoroux so him being a villain was acceptable.
> 
> Hold the Dark was a bit much for me. Sometimes books don’t translate well to movie. I thought he did well but the personification of the wolf and his embodiment of it was not an easy task.
> 
> I’m down for some Nekkid Eric just for having to write that  less thinking, Alex. More nekkid Alex.


I'm curious of all the storylines, too, yet Perry's must be very much intertwined with Celeste's and his mother's line. Maybe there would be some kind of explanation why he ended up being a monster, although: it seemed that one of their boys had the tendency for violence and the other didn't, so it might have been an innate part of his personality.
Regarding HTD I'm still pondering about why his native friend killed off a dozen of policemen, but I guess that's a puzzle I have to solve for myself.
If there's a petition for more Nekkid Alex, I'm happy to sign it.  I know that he says he doesn't do "nekkid" it when it feels gratuitous, sometimes I think that it's unnecessary.  It's never entirely gratuitous, though, because it cheers up armies of women and men around the globe.  He might prefer to showcase his acting talent fully dressed nowadays, what I can also understand, even if his fab bod is "too good" (THP) to be hidden. 



Kitkath70 said:


> You’re kidding, right? You must not read anything posted on this thread or you’re trolling. She’s only been in pictures and articles with him posted here for months. Once again, Google is your friend.  (Alexander Skarsgård and Florence = answer)
> 
> Happily pushing the ignore button


It's hard to believe that anyone who was continuously posting here through November would miss postings about Florence and TLDG, because it was the main subject of discussion here. Yes, I'm with everyone who says it smells like trolling.

OT: Buckeye: I've only watched the first episode, but so far it seems to be promissing. I haven't seen a lot of G+F, yet, but their characters  who work together in this season are seemingly important ones, so there would be enough screen times for both. Skarsgards make good television. Did anyone had a chance to watch Alex's Swedish series beyond those excerpts which have been posted on youtube?


----------



## VampFan

It feels like Groundhog Day around here.


----------



## audiogirl




----------



## StarrLady

It is becoming Groundhog Day here....lol

So on another note....The Little Drummer Girl is still debuting in other countries. Tonight it premieres on TV on C More in Sweden.


----------



## aerohead21

Omg if my children would get off of Mother Goose stuff and let me watch TLG....I guess it’s ok to let them learn their alphabet. Geez. 

I felt like in HTD the native man going on a police killing spree was pretty cut and dry. He was mad at how the police handle all native people, then his daughter was killed by a wolf and he felt like the police did nothing, so when Alex’s character came home to find his wife had killed his son because of all the madness that comes from living in that specific part of Alaska and with that village, he helped his friend out. He didn’t feel like he had anything worth losing. Which is sad cuz his sister was pregnant with the main cop’s baby. He had a different path, but the darkness sucked him in, like it sucked everybody in.


----------



## aerohead21

Anyway, more specifically, to add, the direction his character took was central to the whole plot or Alex’s character couldn’t have transformed completely into his dark persona without being simply a psychopath. Like it’s not a horror film...so it’s hard for me to explain why I think his character needed complicated emotions to come through. If it were a horror film it’d be much easier to say oh, well he’s just a psychopath.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> Well since you seem to say that opinion over and over and over. Do you think the more times you say it, the more likely we are to agree with you. It doesn't work that way. You'll probably alienate more people each time.
> 
> I've been wrong about you. At first I thought you were a little lost and confused. It looked like you might have been trolling, but I gave you the benefit of the doubt. But after rereading your posts and looking at your profile picture,  you are just trolling. It wasn't some friend who thought he drank too much. You proved that with your avatar.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Me & friend Instagram DM


----------



## M.Skarsgård

when you said to my avatar


----------



## aerohead21

1. To my knowledge, none of us here actually know him personally.
2. The majority of us here are fans. While we get in on some of the gossip, the fun part is enjoying Alex, not tearing him apart.
3. Does Alex have “problems”? He could. Maybe he likes cheese but he’s lactose intolerant. I don’t know. I don’t particularly care either. Maybe he does drink too much. I don’t know about that either.

What I do know is why we “never” talk about Alex’s problems here? We don’t want to. It’s not fun. Nekkid Alex and Alex in challenging, mentally stimulating roles is fun.

Honestly, this group is split on even talking about his dating life because some people get so deeply offended when he doesn’t date who they like and others get offended when it’s talked about repeatedly.

Easiest solution for someone who comes here looking to talk about Alex being an alcoholic or gay (because you aren’t the first and you won’t be the last): find your audience elsewhere. These guys aren’t going to take the bait.

*editing grammar for non-English as first language


----------



## M.Skarsgård

you complain about my avatar of the picture I took from Google


----------



## aerohead21

I didn’t complain about your avatar. I just said you’re beating your head against a wall. I offered you a solution to your problem. It’s your decision what to do, but no one is going to change their minds because you repeat yourself.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

aerohead21 said:


> I didn’t complain about your avatar. I just said you’re beating your head against a wall. I offered you a solution to your problem. It’s your decision what to do, but no one is going to change their minds because you repeat yourself.


Not you audiogirl


----------



## aerohead21

I can’t speak for her but I don’t think she’s going to change her mind either.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

aerohead21 said:


> I can’t speak for her but I don’t think she’s going to change her mind either.



I do not care anymore!!


----------



## aerohead21

Like I said, if all you have to say is Alex is an alcoholic, or gay, or a womanizer, or something else like it, this is not a receptive audience. Try talking about what you like. Talk about one of his projects and what you thought of it. Just keep your tone neutral or positive. No one comes here to see the bad stuff.


----------



## aerohead21

We had a person once try to talk about Alex being with women who have STI’s because Alexa had a cold sore once in a picture ages ago. We’ve seen pictures of him looking worse for wear and partying. We’ve heard the rumors about his sexuality when he hugs a male friend. It makes no difference, truth or not, because no one comes here to talk about that. We talk about his work and his sense of humor and other good qualities. We like the good qualities. If someone picked me apart for my failings, I’d probably look like a grade A jerk too, but I’m not. I’m just human. Just like he is. Only he’s an actor and I’m a nobody from nowhere so all I care about is watching him on TV and talking about how much I enjoyed it. And maybe a little too much of his dating but that’s just because I’m happily married and it’s a guilty pleasure. My friend does the same thing over Jason Mamoa. Will we leave our husbands to run off and be with our fantasy husbands? Nope.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

aerohead21 said:


> We had a person once try to talk about Alex being with women who have STI’s because Alexa had a cold sore once in a picture ages ago. We’ve seen pictures of him looking worse for wear and partying. We’ve heard the rumors about his sexuality when he hugs a male friend. It makes no difference, truth or not, because no one comes here to talk about that. We talk about his work and his sense of humor and other good qualities. We like the good qualities. If someone picked me apart for my failings, I’d probably look like a grade A jerk too, but I’m not. I’m just human. Just like he is. Only he’s an actor and I’m a nobody from nowhere so all I care about is watching him on TV and talking about how much I enjoyed it. And maybe a little too much of his dating but that’s just because I’m happily married and it’s a guilty pleasure. My friend does the same thing over Jason Mamoa. Will we leave our husbands to run off and be with our fantasy husbands? Nope.


I is not really meant to upset anyone, I understand that I am a really annoying person .. I want Alex to understand more what is the humor of his interviews, what is not ..even if you have told me a million times  I did not think that you already hate me


----------



## aerohead21

We don’t hate you. His humor is sarcasm and self-deprecation. It’s not meant to be believed as true.


----------



## aerohead21

The image he puts in the public with interviews is just a persona. If you want to know the real Alex then you’re going to have to befriend him.


----------



## aerohead21

He’s not going to go on a morning show like Live with Ryan and Kelly without putting on the charm. That’s his job. He won’t go on Stephen Colbert and say, “Stephen, this week has been so long. I just want a few pints of beer and to party with my friends for a night or two.”  The audience probably wouldn’t want to listen to that. They want to hear goofy stories about being Swedish and a brief description of the role he’s promoting with a side of his sardonic smile and Skarsbrow. Real life is not what he’s being paid to promote.


----------



## DeMonica

aerohead21 said:


> Anyway, more specifically, to add, the direction his character took was central to the whole plot or Alex’s character couldn’t have transformed completely into his dark persona without being simply a psychopath. Like it’s not a horror film...so it’s hard for me to explain why I think his character needed complicated emotions to come through. If it were a horror film it’d be much easier to say oh, well he’s just a psychopath.


I never considered Alex's character a psychopath, but a very unique man in very unique circumstances (incest, living in the middle of cold and dark Alaska) who lived in his own world where he set his own rules . Still, if you just watch the movie once, the frustration of his native friend is understandable but the solution he has chosen doesn't necessarily makes sense for an average viewer, like myself, and reading a few reviews I wasn't the only one. Still, I liked HTD a lot more and Mute, too (Nadirah and him: so touching ), than TLDG. Albeit, I'm probably not allowed to say this, because as I understand nothing negative should be mentioned regarding him or his work.
IMO gay is neither a dirty nor a derogatory word. Not even according to Alex.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> I is not really meant to upset anyone, I understand that I am a really annoying person .. I want Alex to understand more what is the humor of his interviews, what is not ..even if you have told me a million times  I did not think that you already hate me


 There's an easy fix to being annoying. Just stop being annoying. But none of us here want to argue endlessly over the same information again and again. That's what the recent Groundhog Day comments were about. It was a movie with Bill Murray, and the same day repeated endlessly for him. And we aren't interested In correcting your friend's misinformation. Been there done that.

There are places that do seem to cycle endlessly over what they see as flaws. It seems mentally exhausting to me to run in such negative ruts. We'd rather have fun and enjoy him.


----------



## aerohead21

Gay isn’t a bad thing to me either. It doesn’t effect his work or my fantasy  I have gay family and friends.

I also don’t buy he’s an alcoholic. Maybe some have the opinion that as someone his age he parties too much and/or should be married with kids, but if that’s not for him, I’d rather he not get married and have kids. I don’t think that’s the worst decision he could make for himself.

In the meantime, it appears he’s trying to make thoughtful choices on the roles he takes, even the ones that make us scratch our heads like Battleship or GvK. It pays the bills, and again, it’s not the worst decision he could make for himself.


----------



## aerohead21

I mean...how many of us survived the Uncle Terry photos with that horrible mustache taken by Terry Richardson??! I’m still here.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

which Magazine are all about
 gossip / rumor Magazines
 eg. justjared, ok, dailymail


----------



## MooCowmoo

aerohead21 said:


> Will we leave our husbands to run off and be with our fantasy husbands? Nope.



Speak for yourself [emoji6]....Mr Moo is well aware that while Alex may not marry a Brit *me* he will be the nucleus of my polycell [emoji38]


----------



## StarrLady

I do disagree with something that was said. We don’t just talk about his career because we don’t want to see the “bad stuff”. The so-called “bad stuff” is often just made up by trolls and almost never backed up with actual proof. Some of us realize that Alex, like everyone else, is not perfect. At the same time, some of us do believe that there should be some evidence before people go around spreading negative comments. It is worth noting that Alex has been filming non-stop and it would be difficult to get so much work if an actor were really unprofessional and drinking too much.

As for not knowing anything about Alex’s many projects or his costars, I even mentioned his multiple projects in my initial responses where I tried to be sympathetic and even gave the benefit of the doubt. So, I agree with others here about motives.....


----------



## aerohead21

I married someone physically not my type, but he’s still my dreamboat. While Alex is a stunner, the odds of him being as amazing as my husband is to me aren’t good enough to leave. Now if my husband says he’d share me with Alex..........   I’m nowhere near Alex’s type though so it’d be more like one of those awkward fan pics where he’s hunched over and feigning a nice smile


----------



## aerohead21

That’s why I said “true or not”. There’s been no substantial evidence to support he spends all his free time partying, unless you’re making a joke because you recognize with the work schedule he’s had lately he’s not had a lot of free time.


----------



## aerohead21

You know, that one day in six months. Such a hard partier.


----------



## DeMonica

aerohead21 said:


> *Gay isn’t a bad thing to me either. It doesn’t effect his work or my fantasy*  I have gay family and friends.
> 
> I also don’t buy he’s an alcoholic. Maybe some have the opinion that as someone his age he parties too much and/or should be married with kids, but if that’s not for him, I’d rather he not get married and have kids. I don’t think that’s the worst decision he could make for himself.
> 
> In the meantime, it appears he’s trying to make thoughtful choices on the roles he takes, even the ones that make us scratch our heads like Battleship or GvK. It pays the bills, and again, it’s not the worst decision he could make for himself.


Then? What is the problem with  that he might be gay or a womanizer? Or even a drinker?  As little we know about him from substantial evidence, he can be anything. 
You see, I'm not into idolatry. I wouldn't look at him differently if I learn that any of the above is true, because, whatever he is in real life, and that might be interesting/fun to discuss,  it wouldn't stop me liking what he does in front of the camera. Even if he turns out to be less of a dream prince and more of a human being. Maybe because I never really considered him to be my fantasy bae or I have seen too many actors in real life to have illusions. When I saw the first pics of him I didn't find that guy with that bulbous nose and too high forehead attractive at all and I was sure that he had owed his career to his last name as much as to his acting skills. I still don't think that he's a perfect man, but  when I actually had seen him acting and reading a few things about him, I had to change my initial opinion about him. I think he's more than the sum of his parts. He's definitely more than his abs specs, height, veneers, hairline, smile, sense of humour or his last name. He is an excellent actor who can make, whatever he has, work and create magic with it. So in my books he can be whatever he is.


----------



## aerohead21

My problem if he was a womanizer isn’t specific to him or my fantasy of him. It’s womanizing I’m general. And I struggle supporting any artist or entertainer whose behavior pushes the morals I have too hard. I’m not saying to some degree I wouldn’t support him because that’s unrealistic. However, if he were an alcoholic (different from someone who drinks) I’d struggle because I’d worry about his health but it wouldn’t turn me off in and of itself. A womanizer? If he were a true womanizer and not just a serial dater I’d be kind of skeeved  out and frustrated because I have more respect for people than to use them. That’d take a lot of proof though. If it’s consensual, a la Leo DiCaprio, I’d enjoy the movies and not really follow anything else other than occasionally. Those that push my morals too hard I might have to stop supporting him. Case in point. I refuse to spend money on Tom Cruise movies since he went all nutty with psychiatry stuff being bogus. I don’t spend money on Mel Gibson’s stuff since he was outed to be all nutty with his racism and horrible behavior towards his ex. Roman Polanski? Nope. Sorry about it. You can’t rape little girls, escape the country, and still get my money.

The only reason I brought it up was to say to mskarsgard that people have said all kinds of things, such as those accusations, and they don’t stick.

With regards to the fantasy part, fantasy by definition is more than just a sexual deviation. Some people look at anyone else they have met or not and never imagine other things besides what they see or hear for themselves. That’s ok. Some fantasize their very own fan fiction. That’s ok too. Just don’t go crossing lines and making fantasies realities. Alex doesn’t need stalkers.


----------



## aerohead21

Besides which, I’m not into idolatry either. Having read any of my million posts in the past 24 hours, the whole point is to say he’s a human being, capable of amazing things as well as having fallibility. He reads a script and then brings characters to life. He’s a storyteller. An actor. I’m a stay at home mom and medical transcriber. Woohoo. Can we trade paychecks? Now THAT’S a fantasy!


----------



## wonderlick

Don't try to reason with crazy.  You won't win.  Same with stupid.  This poster is an annoying mix of both.  If that poster can get online, they can do internet searches instead of repeatedly asking asinine questions.  And good luck with that because the family in general does not do tell all interviews about the family or private lives.  But fans are so entitled these days.  I saw one crazy angry at Diane Kruger because she is not showing off her baby with that guy from The Walking Dead.  Really??

God, just as bad as the people who have meltdowns when he is dating someone they don't like or does something they don't like or understand, or their celeb favorite is struggling at the moment, so all the sudden Alex is a broke, jobless, ugly, diseased, gay drunk with a psychotic family.  Not that gay is an insult.  Why are you keeping tabs on such an awful person? Not that I think he is some flawless angel at all.  But let's just say you won't catch me trying to see what Sean Penn has been up to lately.  

And why all the GvK angst? This is not Battleship where everyone knew it was a mess from jump.  WB just dropped the second Godzilla trailer to huge praise and it trended on twitter most of the day.  WB is showing lots of confidence with their Monsterverse marketing.  Everything he does does not have to be dark or serious.  A bunch of acclaimed actors are in the casts of all four movies.  Like I said before, I am just happy he finally got into one of the few proven, successful franchises outside of Disney Marvel and Fast and Furious and Conjuring universe.  WB is in the process of righting the DCEU ship and stopping the Harry Potter- Fantastic Beasts from completely sinking.  This merger with AT&T has resulted in a nice shakeup and I hope it continues.


----------



## Ludwig

FreeSpirit71 said:


>


This made me spit out my tea.  You have a knack Free.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

M.Skarsgård said:


> I do not care anymore!!


----------



## MooCowmoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


>



Oh Free....


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Santress

Recent *LDG* promo stills shared on social media:

From visionary director Park Chan-wook. #TheLittleDrummerGirl






https://twitter.com/DrummerGirlShow/status/1073609467323928576

*drummergirlshow*  Fall in love with the show. #TheLittleDrummerGirl



*drummergirlshow*  Seduction. Manipulation, Betrayal. Watch Alexander Skarsgård and Florence Pugh in this season's most dangerous romance. #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Also found here:



*drummergirlshow*  Missed him? Becker continues to seduce this month on



Also found here:



*drummergirlshow*  The antidote to death... Is it pleasure or love? #TheLittleDrummerGirl

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrIE1SShomP/

Also found here:






https://twitter.com/DrummerGirlShow/status/1071379757986693120

*drummergirlshow*  Feeling the cold? Why not consider the Alexander Skarsgård look from #TheLittleDrummerGirl.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrDBDfKhhsl/

Also found here:
















https://twitter.com/DrummerGirlShow/status/1070667025129881600




https://www.instagram.com/p/BrRIw9uB6fu/




*olleyjonathan*  #jonathanolley #alexanderskarsgard #TheLittleDrummerGirl #johnlecarre #johnlecarré #sonya7riii #mirrorless #sonycamera #55mmf18 #zeiss55mm #zeiss #filmstills #unitstills #unitstillphotographer #unitstillsphotography #moviestill #moviestills #spythriller #parkchanwook #koreandirector #swedishactor

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrJNm0XhFRN/




*olleyjonathan*  #jonathanolley #alexanderskarsgard #johnlecarre #johnlecarré #TheLittleDrummerGirl #bbcfilms #bbc #amc_tv #amc #filmstills #moviestills #swedishactor #theinkfactory #parkchanwook #gadibecker #becker #unitstills #unitstill #unitstillphotographer #filmstillsphotographer #moviestillsphotographer #movies #winter #70sstyle

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq3PtkCBdUo/


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies fan pics recently shared on instagram:

From the *London Film Festival* (October 14, 2018):



*ranveerlochab*  #topnine2018 thank you to @blakelively @maggieQ #alexanderskarsgard @margotrobbie @todayshow @hodakotb @savannahguthrie @giulianarancic @jackiecruz #joshbowman and @bryancranston for being part of my best nine on Instagram and to everyone who liked my pics. #bestnine



Originally shared here:



*
ranveerlochab*  Third time the charm. Thank you so much #alexanderskarsgard for your time, kindness and for being such a gentlemen. I am so happy that I have FINALLY met you, it has been exactly how I always though it would be. I will never forget This day. You are truly so kind and thank you so much for stopping for the pic. #thelittledrummergirl #trueblood #ericnorthman #biglittlelies #hottiealert



From *TIFF 2018*:






Video:

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...459_899455733778644_5427256830870934184_n.mp4

*pat_nebs*  Meeting Alexander Skarsgard after the World Premiere of “Hold The Dark”, featuring Jeffrey Wright and James Badge Dale @tiff_net @rexdanger @jfreewright @jamesbadgedale

*pat_nebs*  #tiff18 #tiff #worldpremiere #holdthedark #alexanderskarsgard #jeffreywright #jamesbadgedale #cinephile #filmfestival #filmfest #filmbuff



At the *!f Istanbul Independent Film Festival* (February 2016):




*gangstahermit * Only good and a so sad one #throwback Alexander Skarsgard and I, I'm on the left. #diaryofateenagegirl #alexanderskarsgard #istanbulfilmfestival


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Recent fan photo of Alex in NYC shared today (December 15, 2018) on Facebook:



Alexander Skarsgard...  New York city  In new York soho  it was a week ago ... He came out of nowhere it was freezing out

Source:  *Margie Perez *via* Celebs with Me
*


*LDG* promo stills recently shared on instagram:












https://www.instagram.com/p/BrS6tyIhQQP/




https://www.instagram.com/p/BrS6pFyBJBN/


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^Nice tan. Hawaii definitely agrees with him. It's amazing how he managed to disappear from prying eyes in NY this time. The first pic in a long time.
I guess everyone has seen the Swedish TV4 interview on Youtube from LFF, but if not....
Does anyone speak a little Swedish? Did he say anything we haven't heard before?


----------



## Swanky

Is no one capable of ignoring or adding people to their IGNORE USER list!?
I cleaned up the last page or 2 but. . . 
Jeeeez, its the holidays. . .  perspective please?


----------



## wonderlick

I wish there was this vigilance when there where pages and pages of posts with accusations of having HIV, STDs severe mental health issues, being an out of control alcoholic and gay (this being perceived as a negative), but i guess better late than never.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## SWlife

It probably takes someone reporting to a mod. I did notice that the person asked to be deleted from tpf, due to bullying (in the Feedback Dropbox) so maybe that precipitated the cleanup. Thanks Swanky. 
Are all the celeb threads this rowdy?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That person was *not* bullied. At. All. They kept asking the same question over and over, and members were pretty patient and kept answering them, politely.   Until it became clear they weren't listening and were potentially only here to derail the thread.

Always pays to know the facts before throwing the "bullying" tag around.


----------



## Swanky

Back to topic please


----------



## Santress

More HQ portraits of Alex promoting *LDG* in New York (November 2018):





























 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkargarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/VEY8Z


----------



## Ludwig

Santress said:


> More HQ portraits of Alex promoting *LDG* in New York (November 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkargarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/VEY8Z


Thank you for this post.  Michael Shannon was one of my favorites on Boardwalk Empire.  Loved seeing him teamed with AS in The Little Drummer Girl.


----------



## venus15

Alex with Sam and Gustaf.


This man, Mahmut, seems to be very good friends with all the Skarsgårds, especially with Gustaf.
Alex does not follow Gustaf on Instagram, and Gustaf does not follow him either. I just wondered why?


----------



## BagBerry13

^^This pic is ancient old! A lot has changed since then. Sides have been chosen etc. And Alex does follow Gustaf on his private account.


----------



## venus15

I am late to this thread I did not know Gustaf had an private account 


BagBerry13 said:


> ^^This pic is ancient old! A lot has changed since then. Sides have been chosen etc. And Alex does follow Gustaf on his private account.


----------



## DeMonica

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^This pic is ancient old! *A lot has changed since then. Sides have been chosen etc. *And Alex does follow Gustaf on his private account.


I'm obviously not in the know. Could you enlighten me?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Never gets old.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^T*his pic is ancient old! A lot has changed since then*. Sides have been chosen etc. And Alex does follow Gustaf on his private account.



Posted June 28,2013, so yes ancient!

Gustaf's official account does follow Joel's IG, don't know about the private one.



venus15 said:


> I am late to this thread I did not know Gustaf had an private account



He's had a private account, I think the only reason he has an official IG account is because there were accounts claiming to be him, and he felt he needed to stop that, so he got an official account.


----------



## BagBerry13

DeMonica said:


> I'm obviously not in the know. Could you enlighten me?


----------



## DeMonica

^^^^ Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## StarrLady

It seems The Aftermath is now being released by Fox Searchlight on March 15, 2019 (instead of April 26) according to Box Office Mojo. It would have the same release date as The Hummingbird Project.

https://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=&release=&date=2019-03-01&showweeks=5&p=.htm


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Gustav Skarsgard's account is not private because I'm following him

when gozilla vs Kong shooting ends in February 2019 will end Alex projects I can not find, IMDb, Twitter, Instagram anything ??
someone said "so it's not likely he'll find someone since he's staying so busy.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Alexander Skarsgård *is in Australia’s _NW _magazine’s ‘Man Candy Calendar’ for 2019! He’s one of only 2 guys’ that are on for 2 months. Photo by Michael Schwartz (styled by Jeanne Yang). Issue dated January 1, 2019.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> It seems The Aftermath is now being released by Fox Searchlight on March 15, 2019 (instead of April 26) according to Box Office Mojo. It would have the same release date as The Hummingbird Project.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=&release=&date=2019-03-01&showweeks=5&p=.htm



Thanks!
I was wondering if they were going to move the US date up as well, and now we know they have.



M.Skarsgård said:


> *Gustav Skarsgard's account is not private because I'm following him*
> 
> when gozilla vs Kong shooting ends in February 2019 will end Alex projects I can not find, IMDb, Twitter, Instagram anything ??
> someone said "so it's not likely he'll find someone since he's staying so busy.



If you're following this account:
https://www.instagram.com/gustafskarsgard/?hl=en
you're following his official public IG account, not his private account.



M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4283883
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård *is in Australia’s _NW _magazine’s ‘Man Candy Calendar’ for 2019! He’s one of only 2 guys’ that are on for 2 months. Photo by Michael Schwartz (styled by Jeanne Yang). Issue dated January 1, 2019.



Might want to credit what Tumblr/IG account you got that from.


----------



## wonderlick

Ha! Don't get mad at the the self-appointed Skarsgard family and friends expert.  I don't ever want her to stop making the snarky Skarsgard comments (mainly about Alex, which have aged very badly) on the various Skarsgard and Kinnamen threads.  They are so transparent and a pure hoot to read while you are waiting for a train or the like.

Cheers!


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> Gustav Skarsgard's account is not private because I'm following him
> 
> when gozilla vs Kong shooting ends in February 2019 will end Alex projects I can not find, IMDb, Twitter, Instagram anything ??
> someone said "so it's not likely he'll find someone since he's staying so busy.


So if he's idle for a couple of months that means he'll immediately find his perfect mate and get married. I wish that kind of luck on everyone. He's never idle for much more than that.

Btw he does have a few projects on the back burner, including one he wants to produce himself. IMDb is often the last place to list projects. And there are always other projects we don't even learn about until they start like Godzilla vs Kong. And he will have promotion duties for other projects like Flarsky, The Aftermath, and The Hummingbird Project.

I truly don't know what you think you are trying to prove. But continuing to push this issue only looks silly. Do you even realize how ridiculous it looks to try to prove he"ll have time to marry, just because he'll have some time off. All we tried to address is why he hadn't married yet,  not whether he'll have time in the future, or if he was going to actively search right now. Why are you so obsessed with his martial status? He'll marry when he finds the right person and the time is right. PERIOD.


----------



## DeMonica

OMG! Groundhog Day again! I blame it on Alex and his friends. They take this ninja thing way too seriously or it's just too cold in Stockholm.  He must be staying indoors, instead of being out and caught for a few fan pics. We really need news and/or new pics or we'll never get out of this time loop. However: Christmas is just around the corner, and I wish I were able to post a few Christmas themed, droolworthy Alex pics, but photoshop is not my forte. Anybody else?


----------



## jooa

^^ He's probably in London.


----------



## DeMonica

jooa said:


> ^^ He's probably in London.



Then it was a fast visit only in SE. I wonder whom he visited.... She had lunch close to Hackney.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> Then it was a fast visit only in SE. I wonder whom he visited.... She had lunch close to Hackney.



She?


----------



## SWlife

M.Skarsgård said:


> She?



Oh my gosh. [emoji21]


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> Then it was a fast visit only in SE. I wonder whom he visited.... She had lunch close to Hackney.


Wait a minute????………………I thought he was in sweden for the holidays?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Wait a minute????………………I thought he was in sweden for the holidays?!?!?!?!?


Me, too, but this Jacob guy saw him in Hackney and someone else with a fashion label had a lunch close by. Maybe it's just a coincidence.


----------



## BagBerry13

M.Skarsgård said:


> She?


Yeah I wonder as well who he's there to see.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> Me, too, but this Jacob guy saw him in Hackney and someone else with a fashion label had a lunch close by. Maybe it's just a coincidence.


Maybe......is he filming in London?? I wish I had his Sky Miles, I have a lot ... but damn!!!


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Maybe......is he filming in London?? I wish I had his Sky Miles, I have a lot ... but damn!!!


Right before Christmas? It seems a bit unlikely, esp. since he was walking around in daytime in Hackney, but, of course, everything is possible. Maybe he's in search of the perfect British bride or wedding venue! I'M JOKING! 
I could do with his Sky Miles, too.


----------



## audiogirl

No reason he couldn't in London, either visiting or something related to a project. But it could also be a mistaken identity. We'll need something more.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Eiza Gonzalez is a filiming in London
 Hobbs and Shaw (2019)

Release Date:

2 August 2019


Filming Locations

George Square, Glasgow, Lanarkshire, Scotland, UK


----------



## DeMonica

Recently, we haven't been spoiled with picture evidence, at least public ones. I'm still waiting for those table dancing photos...... The guy is a photographer if I'm not mistaken, and those guys are supposed to have good eyes, but, yes, it  could be a mistaken identity.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

should alex be shooting gozilla vs kong, or is it on holiday (on a break)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Right before Christmas? It seems a bit unlikely, esp. since he was walking around in daytime in Hackney, but, of course, everything is possible. *Maybe he's in search of the perfect British bride or wedding venue! I'M JOKING! *
> I could do with his Sky Miles, too.



Don't even go there! 



audiogirl said:


> No reason he couldn't in London, either visiting or something related to a project. But it could also be a mistaken identity. We'll need something more.





DeMonica said:


> Recently, we haven't been spoiled with picture evidence, at least public ones. I'm still waiting for those table dancing photos...... The guy is a photographer if I'm not mistaken, and those guys are supposed to have good eyes, but, yes, it  could be a mistaken identity.



Yes, it could be mistaken identity (which still happens), or he's in town for business and is just visiting with Alexa because they're still friends. Or they can't quite quit each other romantically, even with being broken up much more of the last 20 months than they've been together. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Aquilegias

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Cute!!!!


----------



## ellasam

M.Skarsgård said:


> Eiza Gonzalez is a filiming in London
> Hobbs and Shaw (2019)
> 
> Release Date:
> 
> 2 August 2019
> 
> 
> Filming Locations
> 
> George Square, Glasgow, Lanarkshire, Scotland, UK



Interesting... she’s very pretty


----------



## jooa

ellasam said:


> Interesting... she’s very pretty


She left London on Monday and now she's in LA.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Are they back together alexa& alex


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Don't even go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could be mistaken identity (which still happens), or he's in town for business and is just visiting with Alexa because they're still friends. Or they can't quite quit each other romantically, even with being broken up much more of the last 20 months than they've been together.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯




why they came back together if there is a break up twice


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Don't even go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could be mistaken identity (which still happens), or he's in town for business and is just visiting with Alexa because they're still friends. Or they can't quite quit each other romantically, even with being broken up much more of the last 20 months than they've been together.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Too tempted. 
All the above is possible. Stockholm is not too far from London on a plain, 2 hrs maybe. He can afford to buy a ticket even a last minute one. He loves the place, he has many friends there from working there regularly and it might be business related, too, or all the things combined. He'll probably start promoting TA and THB soon, so he might be in London for interviews or/and photo shoots. I'm sure Flo is back from NY for the holidays and AC seems in town, and him and her... kind of a soap opera.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
He can still make it back to Stockholm by Christmas Eve, if he wants to, of course. We needs pics!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I was with a girl for a couple of years and it ended up not working out, but we’re still close friends.” He is referring to Alexa Chung, the British television presenter.


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't resis
> 
> t. Too tempted.
> All the above is possible. Stockholm is not too far from London on a plain, 2 hrs maybe. He can afford to buy a ticket even a last minute one. He loves the place, he has many friends there from working there regularly and it might be business related, too, or all the things combined. He'll probably start promoting TA and THB soon, so he might be in London for interviews or/and photo shoots. I'm sure Flo is back from NY for the holidays and AC seems in town, and him and her... kind of a soap opera.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> He can still make it back to Stockholm by Christmas Eve, if he wants to, of course. We needs pics!



there are plenty of speculation?IS Alex still london


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

ellasam said:


> Interesting... she’s very pretty



She is, though as pointed out when we briefly went through 'is there something going with Eiza?' in October 2017, a lot of that look is probably not natural. Pity, as she didn't need to play with her face.



DeMonica said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Too tempted.
> All the above is possible. Stockholm is not too far from London on a plain, 2 hrs maybe. He can afford to buy a ticket even a last minute one. He loves the place, he has many friends there from working there regularly and it might be business related, too, or all the things combined. He'll probably start promoting TA and THB soon, so he might be in London for interviews or/and photo shoots. *I'm sure Flo is back from NY* for the holidays and *AC seems in town, and him and her.*.. *kind of a soap opera.*
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> He can still make it back to Stockholm by Christmas Eve, if he wants to, of course. We needs pics!



Flo is back home in London, if her IG is location/time accurate (I think some of her pics from NYC were posted when she was back in Boston).
And yes, he and Alexa can be a bit exhaustingly soap opera with the on/off/on etc.



M.Skarsgård said:


> there are plenty of *speculation*?*IS Alex still london*



Who knows? Really, it's all speculation, even if we had photos of them together in London. We keep telling you this, we're just speculating. You don't seem to want to hear that, though.


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> there are plenty of speculation?IS Alex still london


Of course, it's speculation and theory based on a few pics, twitter and IG messages things he said in the press. There's no bulletproof evidence to anything yet and I'm not talking about AC but in general. (Even if there would be in the future, someone might say it's all PR)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

even though Alexa and Alex are together in London as soon as they are dating

No one knows the truth why Alex is in London and with whom

you do not believe anything Alex has said to the newspapers

that's why I'm annoying as hell when I do not know really what's going on


----------



## MooCowmoo

M.Skarsgård said:


> even though Alexa and Alex are together in London as soon as they are dating
> 
> No one knows the truth why Alex is in London and with whom
> 
> you do not believe anything Alex has said to the newspapers
> 
> that's why I'm annoying as hell when I do not know really what's going on



None of us know what is going on as it's his private life....we can only speculate.  That's why this is a 'gossip' forum.


----------



## wonderlick

MooCowmoo said:


> None of us know what is going on as it's his private life....we can only speculate.  That's why this is a 'gossip' forum.




Say it again!  Why are people frustrated, confused and anxious about him being in London?  Especially since he has been with this woman since 2014.  If they wanted steady relationships with other people they would have done that already.  It is pretty obvious that they never fully broke up.  I don't care whatever either says in any interview that people are treating like gospel.  They probably don't want people tending to their romantic lives than they already do.  People can speculate (within reason), but no one is obligated to give the inside scoop about a relationship, even people you know personally.  Shocked that people have not cottoned to that regarding the Skardsgards.  Didn't they say their father trained them about this?  

And I have not idea why Eiza's name is even in this mix.  Same with Florence.  Talk about reaching.

And why is someone posting Alex Turner pics like it is 2009?  Supposed to be clever but is kind of sad.  Maybe they can post some old Depp/Kate Moss photos next.


----------



## StarrLady

I am puzzled when someone takes no interest in his career (does not even know about any of his projects) but obsesses over his dating life. Am I the only one who finds it weird when someone does not watch any of his films or tv shows (does not even know they exist) but knows exactly how many times he broke up with his ex and constantly wants information about this. Like, why would someone care so much about who an actor dates when they don’t care about his acting or any of his projects?


----------



## wonderlick

StarrLady said:


> I am puzzled when someone takes no interest in his career (does not even know about any of his projects) but obsesses over his dating life. Am I the only one who finds it weird when someone does not watch any of his films or tv shows (does not even know they exist) but knows exactly how many times he broke up with his ex and constantly wants information about this. Like, why would someone care so much about who an actor dates when they don’t care about his acting or any of his projects?



Or thinks he is a jobless drunk with no prospects.  But he won a stack of prestigious awards this year and last and stays on set working most of the year. Nothing about that, but people were still b!tch!nng, complaining and doing rosaries about his girlfriend? or his  female friends.  So juvenile how people cannot conceive being friends with the opposite sex.  Remember that DJ some posters embassingly had him pratically engaged to earlier this year because they went out with friends?  Same with this Eiza chick.  Is he banging Zhang Ziyi (she is awesome in The House of Flying Daggers), because she is in GvK too?  Added bonus, she is Chinese.  You know that is what is coming next.

Tumblr would be the perfect venue for some of these people.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://pagesix.com/2018/12/10/women-clamored-for-alexander-skarsgards-attention-at-nyc-nightclub/

Alexander Skarsgard can bust a move.Getty Images / Shutterstock (Composite)

Alexander Skarsgard doesn’t need a dance floor.

A spy tells Page Six that the “Big Little Lies” star partied the night away at Amaya in the Lower East Side on Friday, where he was spotted grooving.

“He danced on tables and towered over guests,” the insider said. “As he danced in front of the DJ booth girls clamored for his attention.”

The “lively” 42-year-old actor entered Amaya with a group of men but quickly found himself surrounded by women once he started dancing.

“The dancing on the table was quite iconic,” our spy said.

Skarsgard’s rep didn’t immediately return our request for comment.

Currently single Skarsgard previously dated Alexa Chung, but they split in 2017. He was later set up on a blind date with model Toni Garrn, but it didn’t pan out.


----------



## Swanky

Hey folks, if you're not discussing Alex, you're off topic.  
If you're annoyed with people, add them to Ignore User.  
If you want to questions someone's motives, don't do it publicly, it's unkind and causes drama and is OFF TOPIC.
PM them or ignore them.

Super duper easy.  It's the holidays. . . c'mon.


----------



## Santress

Pic shared tonight (December 21, 2018)/or this morning (December 22, 2018) on instagram:




*meranoje.se*  Gorgeous hang in the Dj-booth tonight .. #You #KingAlex
#alexanderskarsgard @restaurant_kvarnen # meranöje @ meranoje.se



Throwback pic with a sweet message recently shared on instagram:




*mypaperheart352*  Another semi-throwback with my favorite vampire Viking . Alex has ALWAYS been one of the nicest guys around, ever since the #True Blood days. I’m so happy about all his new projects and recent success with #BigLittleLies. Just finished watching #Little Drummer Girl...wow I am impressed. Glad I got to see him again after missing him so many times the passed 2 years ❤️. Thank you Alex for always being so kind
#alexander skarsgard .
.


----------



## Santress

*LDG* promo stills recently shared on instagram and twitter:

t*he_ink_factory_*  The Park Chan-wook colour palette: green.
#TheLittleDrummerGirl



Also found here:









*the_ink_factory_ * The Park Chan-wook colour palette: orange. #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Holiday travel? Take great drama (and #AlexanderSkarsgard) with you. @drummergirlshow is now available to rent and own on @iTunes in the UK: https://buff.ly/2SYX4n7


----------



## Aquilegias

Thanks for the pic!



Santress said:


> Pic shared tonight (December 21, 2018)/or this morning (December 22, 2018) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4286075
> 
> 
> *meranoje.se*  Gorgeous hang in the Dj-booth tonight .. #You #KingAlex
> #alexanderskarsgard @restaurant_kvarnen # meranöje @ meranoje.se


----------



## DeMonica

Thank you, thank you, Santress! 
"_Holiday travel? Take great drama (and #AlexanderSkarsgard) with you." _I'd be happy to travel far, far away during this holiday season and even more than happy to take Alex or one of his screen alter egos (except Perry or Charlie)with me to cheer me up , but I'd prefer to leave the drama far behind me. 

 He looks really handsome with that equally pretty fan. As I can see the pic is from the Hammarby hq/Skarsgard family favourite Kvarner restaurant was uploaded around 5 am, so it was either an evening ending in the morning or the guy is an early riser. If it's recent, of course. Anyway, Gorgeous seems to be in good mood wearing his favourite scarf.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

(x)



New holiday graphic from *CBLA*!






(x)

New *LDG* promo still shared today (December 23, 2018):

Stuck for a last minute gift? A turtle-neck sweater is one idea. Critically-acclaimed, heart-racing drama, is another. @DrummerGirlShow is on @iTunes now: https://buff.ly/2BxmhhC


----------



## OHVamp

For those that celebrate... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year too!


----------



## DeMonica

It would make my day, too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays!


----------



## MooCowmoo

Just hoofing by to say I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for the coming New Year.  Much love to all [emoji173]️


----------



## M.Skarsgård

sorry for the stupid question if Alex is still in sweden, on December 21 the picture was
There is no other information


----------



## a_sussan

Another from TIFF

https://static.wixstatic.com/media/...3959_6616796787214883ba0000b8003c709a~mv2.jpg

Source: https://www.andreanneg.com/profilaupluriel


----------



## a_sussan

Now it should look better. Sorry for the previous post.. way too early for doing this. [emoji5] [emoji42]


----------



## MooCowmoo

a_sussan said:


> Now it should look better. Sorry for the previous post.. way too early for doing this. [emoji5] [emoji42]
> View attachment 4289586



Ooh I likes this one very much! Thanks suss [emoji8]


----------



## StarrLady

Alex and his costars from The Aftermath are featured in the February 2019 issue of Empire magazine. There are great colour pictures of them and an article about their three characters.

About Alex’s character, Stefan Lubert:
“The war took a serious toll on Stefan, taking his wife from him, and the loss doesn’t end with Germany’s defeat. Now a second-class citizen in his own home, confined to the attic with his 14-year-old daughter, Stefan is longing for something to give him a purpose again. ‘He’s a man clinging on to his dignity because he’s lost everything else’, says Skarsgard. As close as their connection is, Stefan knows Rachael can alter his fate in an instant. ‘If she snaps her fingers, he’s off to a camp with his daughter.’”

The article says the UK release of the film is March 1, 2019. (The US release is March 15.)


----------



## Santress

Here is a scan of the *EMPIRE* article from The Library.
The photos are nice but not very HQ.
Hopefully bigger official pics will be released soon.


----------



## StarrLady

I went to see Mary Queen of Scots at the theatre (Alex’s former costar Margot Robbie is one of the leads). Before the movie, they played the trailer for The Aftermath. It was really cool to see the trailer on the big screen. So if anyone is planning to see MQoS, there’s a good chance you will also see the trailer for The Aftermath.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

sorry when it comes with small text and Swedish as original


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alexander Skarsgård appears in a 5-page spread in the Swedish magazine, _Damernas Värld_ (issue dated January 2019).


----------



## aerohead21

Do you have a translation?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

aerohead21 said:


> Do you have a translation?[/QUOTE
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård *appears in a 5-page spread in the Swedish magazine, _Damernas Värld_ (issue dated January 2019). The interview by Helena de Bertodano is the same as the one from November 2018 in the UK’s _The Guardian_, which you can *read in English here*. Different photos were used for this issue from photographer Guy Aroch (shot at the Beekman Hotel in NYC in 2016). Titles used for this article is “Alex the Great” and “Hottest Swede in Hollywood” (on the table of contents page).


----------



## M.Skarsgård

⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️
It is the interview where Alex wants to marry Brit he wants "at least" 9 children but the interview is in Swedish


----------



## Zola24

This is not specifically aimed at you M.Skarsgard as there are quite a few information and photo posts without any credit just lately, it really is just polite, and easier to include the sources! We're all Alexander Skarsgård fans after all


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Zola24 said:


> This is no specifically aimed at you M.Skarsgard as there are quite a few information and photo posts without any credit just lately, it really is just polite, and easier! We're all Alexander Skarsgård fans after all



I just shere same thing and same person Tumblr


----------



## Zola24

Hi, yes that's perfectly ok to share the information but it is only polite and standard procedure to include the original source of any information shared


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Zola24 said:


> Hi, yes that's perfectly ok to share the information but it is only polite and standard procedure to include the original source of any information shared



Yes, we go through this every so often, to remind people to credit and link to the original source. There are some cases, like with Free and her photo collages, where the commenter is the source. But it's not often.

And this interview appears to be the same as the Times interview, just translated into Swedish.


----------



## StarrLady

Screenrant has an article about “10 Book-to-Movie Adaptations Coming Out in 2019”. The Aftermath is listed at #4.

“If 1940’s post-war Germany is your thing, then we bet you’re gonna love Anna Waterhouse’s novel, The Aftermath. We also bet you’ll be happy to hear that this story is getting its very own movie scheduled for release on March 15, 2019.

In the winter of 1946, Rachael Morgan (Keira Knightley) travels to Hamburg, now in ruins, to be with her husband, Lewis (Jason Clarke), a British colonel in charge of rebuilding the city. Rachael is thrown for a loop when she learns that they’ll be sharing their new home with its former owner, a German widower (Alexander Skarsgard), and his daughter. Drama ensues. Bring plenty of popcorn, ‘cause this one’s gonna be good!”

https://screenrant.com/upcoming-book-movie-adaptations-2019/


----------



## Zola24

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, we go through this every so often, to remind people to credit and link to the original source. There are some cases, like with Free and her photo collages, where the commenter is the source. But it's not often.
> 
> And this interview appears to be the same as the Times interview, just translated into Swedish.



Hi Buckeye, Yes, sourcing often gets forgotten when there are a lot of new members although it is lovely to have their enthusiastic input.

The op, Skarsjoy, never pretended that the article was 'new' and personally I thought it was very nice to hear of Alex getting a 5-page spread in a very recent Swedish magazine.


----------



## wonderlick

Zola24 said:


> Hi Buckeye, Yes, sourcing often gets forgotten when there are a lot of new members although it is lovely to have their enthusiastic input.
> 
> The op, Skarsjoy, never pretended that the article was 'new' and personally I thought it was very nice to hear of Alex getting a 5-page spread in a very recent Swedish magazine.



The issue is that this interview was recently posted here and discussed (at length by an obessed poster), so why is the same article knowingly posted here again?  Same with the old pics.  Because it is in a different language?  That happens all the time in journalism.  I have been seeing signs, but I hope this is not the start of this thread being a cluttered cut and paste dumping ground from Tumblr with no curating or even fresh, new or unseen information provided.

Look at Starrlady's posts for example if you don't understand what I mean by this.  No BS rehashing.  Leave that with stans on Tumblr.


----------



## Zola24

wonderlick said:


> The issue is that this interview was recently posted here and discussed (at length by an obessed poster), so why is the same article knowingly posted here again?  Same with the old pics.  Because it is in a different language?  That happens all the time in journalism.  I have been seeing signs, but I hope this is not the start of this thread being a cluttered cut and paste dumping ground from Tumblr with no curating or even fresh, new or unseen information provided.
> 
> Look at Starrlady's posts for example if you don't understand what I mean by this.  No BS rehashing.  Leave that with stans on Tumblr.



I'm not sure why you're quoting me, if you are unhappy with the post take it up with the op. All I did was ensure correct accreditation was given, and as the article had already been posted, express pleasure that Alex had such a great 5-page spread in a Swedish magazine. 

I can assure you I have no problem with comprehension and I have little patience with stans too, whichever social media or gossip site they may be on.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> ⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️⬆️
> It is the interview where Alex wants to marry Brit he wants "at least" 9 children but the interview is in Swedish


  Interviews often show up in other magazines or other languages. It's really easy to see the duplication because the exact same wording in the questions and answers show up. Also the photographs are duplicated. They also just reuse sections or photos from another story entirely. And sometimes they use pieces from several interviews and random photo sources as well. This doesn't count as new information or additional proof of some theory, since it is just a duplicate of the original printed by some magazine.

By the way it is common courtesy to give credit to the source.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, we go through this every so often, to remind people to credit and link to the original source. There are some cases, like with Free and her photo collages, where the commenter is the source. But it's not often.
> 
> And this interview appears to be the same as the Times interview, just translated into Swedish.


----------



## Swanky

AGAIN.....


Swanky said:


> Hey folks, if you're not discussing Alex, you're off topic.
> If you're annoyed with people, add them to Ignore User.
> If you want to questions someone's motives, don't do it publicly, it's unkind and causes drama and is OFF TOPIC.
> PM them or ignore them.
> 
> Super duper easy.  It's the holidays. . . c'mon.


----------



## StarrLady

I went to see The Mule at the theatre (I see a lot of movies). The Aftermath trailer played before the movie. So the trailer from The Aftermath is playing before Mary Queen of Scots and The Mule at some theatres. It’s cool to see the trailer on the big screen and I’m glad that Fox Searchlight seems to be promoting the movie.


----------



## Kitkath70

StarrLady said:


> I went to see The Mule at the theatre (I see a lot of movies). The Aftermath trailer played before the movie. So the trailer from The Aftermath is playing before Mary Queen of Scots and The Mule at some theatres. It’s cool to see the trailer on the big screen and I’m glad that Fox Searchlight seems to be promoting the movie.



It’s also playing before The Favourite.  It looks beautiful on the big screen.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Screenrant has an article about “10 Book-to-Movie Adaptations Coming Out in 2019”. The Aftermath is listed at #4.
> 
> “If 1940’s post-war Germany is your thing, then we bet you’re gonna love *Anna Waterhouse’s novel*, The Aftermath. We also bet you’ll be happy to hear that this story is getting its very own movie scheduled for release on March 15, 2019.
> 
> In the winter of 1946, Rachael Morgan (Keira Knightley) travels to Hamburg, now in ruins, to be with her husband, Lewis (Jason Clarke), a British colonel in charge of rebuilding the city. Rachael is thrown for a loop when she learns that they’ll be sharing their new home with its former owner, a German widower (Alexander Skarsgard), and his daughter. Drama ensues. Bring plenty of popcorn, ‘cause this one’s gonna be good!”
> 
> https://screenrant.com/upcoming-book-movie-adaptations-2019/


It seems that someone didn't do the homework. She has only adapted it for film (with another guy). Journo accuracy as usual.
So far The Aftermath has scheduled to be released in ten countries only on imdb. I hope a few more would be added to the list later on.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> It seems that someone didn't do the homework. She has only adapted it for film (with another guy). Journo accuracy as usual.
> So far The Aftermath has scheduled to be released in ten countries only on imdb. I hope a few more would be added to the list later on.


IMDb is not always a complete source and will not necessarily provide every country that will feature a movie. Furthermore, ten countries already listed is actually good.

I am happy that the trailer is already being shown before 3 films (The Mule, The Favourite and Mary Queen of Scots) in theatres as that’s a sign that Fox Searchlight has some optimism regarding this movie.

On another note, before The Mule, the trailer for the Godzilla movie hitting theatres in 2019 was also shown. It looks like the next two films in the series are expected to be huge.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> IMDb is not always a complete source and will not necessarily provide every country that will feature a movie.* Furthermore, ten countries already listed is actually good.*
> 
> I am happy that the trailer is already being shown before 3 films (The Mule, The Favourite and Mary Queen of Scots) in theatres as that’s a sign that Fox Searchlight has some optimism regarding this movie.
> 
> On another note, before The Mule, the trailer for the Godzilla movie hitting theatres in 2019 was also shown. It looks like the next two films in the series are expected to be huge.


It depends. If the country you live in or stay in is on the list, it is. Of course, it might come out on DVD soon or on tv.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> It depends. If the country you live in or stay in is on the list, it is. Of course, it might come out on DVD soon or on tv.


I indicated that the list could be incomplete and more countries can/will be listed. Hence my first sentence and use of the words “already listed”.

It will probably not come out on DVD/TV until after it completes its theatrical release in the US and other major markets.


----------



## Julia_W

Hubby and I are headed out to see The Mule.  He really wants to see it, and now that I know The Aftermath trailer is playing, I’m being very cooperative and willing to go. Can’t wait!


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> I indicated that the list could be incomplete and more countries can/will be listed. Hence my first sentence and use of the words “already listed”.
> 
> It will probably not come out on DVD/TV until after it completes its theatrical release in the US and other major markets.


Of course, every cinephile knows that there's more to movies than what's listed on imdb, but, unfortunately, my experience is that their listing in this respect is fairly accurate. It's also my experience that some smaller/indy movies which hadn't been bought  for theatrical release in certain countries or had done only moderately well  there, landed surprisingly fast on tv. Needless to say, it happens after the US release.


----------



## VampFan

I was happy to see the Aftermath trailer when we went to see Mary Queen of Scots (highly recommend but be prepared to be pissed how women were ignored even when queens). I’m glad the trailer is showing before a number of different genre movies based on others experiences.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## DeMonica

Somebody posted a question a week ago in that public Facebook group, Celebs With Me about Alex and Evan Peters a week ago. There are nice Alex pics and positive comments. If you haven't seen, although, I'm sure many of the posters might have, check it out.
Happy New Year to All of You!


----------



## StarrLady

Nicole Kidman told Andy Cohen and Anderson Cooper on CNN that Big Little Lies season 2 will probably air in June.

(If someone knows how to print the article, please do.)

https://www.indiewire.com/2018/12/b...ikely-air-june-2019-nicole-kidman-1202031519/


----------



## Santress

Happy New Year!  Gott nytt år! Bonne Année! Prosit Neujahr! Nian Kuai Le! Gelukkig Nieuwjaar! Onnellista Uutta Vuotta! Ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος! L’Shannah Tovah! Naye Varsha Ki Shubhkamanyen! Bliain nua fe mhaise dhuit! Athbhliain faoi mhaise dhuit!! Felice anno nuovo! 明けましておめでとうございます! Godt Nyttår! S Novim Godom! Feliz año nuevo! Iniya Puthandu!

All graphics courtesy of CanadianBeaversLoveAskars ❤️




To paraphrase a certain amnesiac vampire - “if you kiss me at midnight Mr.Skarsgård, I promise to be happy…"
(x)




"….well, if I had to kiss someone at midnight, I suppose he’d do."
(x)










"….worth the wait."

(x)




"Happy New Year’s Ladies…said the big blond with a smile. The line forms here beside the stage, no pushing, single file. There’s quite a few of you to kiss, so this might take awhile. But rest assured, if you get bored, I’ll fix that Swedish style."

(x)


----------



## Julia_W

He's Still in Sweden!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Nicole Kidman told Andy Cohen and Anderson Cooper on CNN that Big Little Lies season 2 will probably air in June.
> 
> (If someone knows how to print the article, please do.)
> 
> https://www.indiewire.com/2018/12/b...ikely-air-june-2019-nicole-kidman-1202031519/



Thanks!
With all the nice updates of seeing The Aftermath trailer I was wondering when we were going to get a trailer and air dates for BLL2, since I'd sort of been presuming that it'd air before GOT, not after. But since it's summer, that would explain why no info. Not that I'm expecting an Alex sighting in the trailer, but it would be nice to have it.
It would be also nice to have a trailer for THP and Flarsky.



Julia_W said:


> He's Still in Sweden!



The goofball.
I like how the larger dog (setter?) is seemingly unaware of the little dog humping its leg until well after it started 'do I have some sort of gnat on my leg? What's going on?'
So he stayed home for both holidays. And soon off to Queensland, presumably, for more filming on GvK.


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> He's Still in Sweden!



Aim high.  Expect the unexpected if it comes to Alex. Mr. Danger, you are very original, methinks.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks!
> With all the nice updates of seeing The Aftermath trailer I was wondering when we were going to get a trailer and air dates for BLL2, since I'd sort of been presuming that it'd air before GOT, not after. But since it's summer, that would explain why no info. Not that I'm expecting an Alex sighting in the trailer, but it would be nice to have it.
> It would be also nice to have a trailer for THP and Flarsky.
> 
> 
> The goofball.
> I like how the larger dog (setter?) is seemingly unaware of the little dog humping its leg until well after it started 'do I have some sort of gnat on my leg? What's going on?'
> So he stayed home for both holidays. And soon off to Queensland, presumably, for more filming on GvK.


We do have a lot to look forward to in 2019!

On March 15, both The Aftermath and The Hummingbird Project will be released in theatres.
I didn’t want to influence anyone’s opinion at the time, but I preferred The Hummingbird Project over HTD when I saw both at TIFF. I think it’s a more enjoyable movie and it’s a really fun role for Alex. So it’s worth looking forward to. And The Aftermath looks really good and sexy judging from the trailer. Considering that the trailer is already playing in front of 3 movies, hopefully that’s a good sign and we will probably get good promo.

Flarsky is supposed to be released in theatres on June 7. Apparently this film really tested well with audiences, hence the change to the June release date. This film will probably play a lot of theatres and should be fun.

Big Little Lies season 2 will probably start airing in June. (I get the impression that a lot of people don’t expect to see Alex in season 2. It should be interesting.)

The Kill Team to be put out by A24 sometime in 2019.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

interesting to know what goals (Aim high in 2019) alex is this year?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> interesting to know what goals (Aim high in 2019) alex is this year?



I guess 2019 new projects Alex staying very busy

who should follow??


----------



## wonderlick

Not surprised about BLL2.  They would have dropped the trailer by now if it was premiering in the Spring.  Awards hungry HBO does not want two of their shows, BLL and GOT, in the emmy race for 2019 since the cut off is May 31st, especially with this being GOT's last season.

That "report" button is really getting a workout.  Ha!


----------



## StarrLady

Marie Claire has a list of the “Sexiest, Most Blush-Inducing Movies coming out in 2019”.

They list The Aftermath at #2.

“This period film, set in 1946, a woman named Rachael Morgan travels to Hamburg to reunite with her British colonel husband, Lewis, who has been assigned to rebuild the city. Doesn’t sound sexy yet? Keep reading because Rachael and Lewis move in with a German widower and “passion” and “betrayal” follow. We all know what that means, right?”

https://www.marieclaire.com/culture...flowTWMAR&src=socialflowTW&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Blue Irina

Happy New Year!


----------



## StarrLady

USA Today has exclusive photos from its “Must-See” movies of 2019.

They include The Hummingbird Project as one of their Must-See movies of 2019 and have a new photo from The Hummingbird Project (you have to scroll through, 17 scrollings). I think you can see how Alex becomes Anton in this picture, I love his facial expression.

https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...vies-captain-marvel-dumbo-aladdin/2419290002/


----------



## Santress

New *LDG* promo/bts video:

*drummergirlshow*  When Alexander met Florence... @bbcfirstaus #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Today is Florence's birthday! Happy Birthday, Florence!



A promo pic & plug for *The Hummingbird Project *from* USA Today:*




A couple of tech upstarts (Alexander Skarsgard, center, and Jesse Eisenberg) compete for fiber-optic supremacy against their old boss (Salma Hayek) in “The Hummingbird Project” (March 15). 

Source:  *USA Today 
*
https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...vies-captain-marvel-dumbo-aladdin/2419290002/

via


----------



## Santress

New *LDG* promo video shared today (January 4, 2019):

*drummergirlshow*  When Florence met Alexander... #TheLittleDrummerGirl @bbcfirstaus



Also found here:


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## DeMonica

The Swedish holiday is over then. I wonder where  and when he pops up again. I'm surprised that there were no pics of him during the holidays. I hope we don't have to wait  for news/pics until the Aftermath promo. I have expected or rather hoped for that TLDG would get nominations to GG, because it  had seemed to be a solid contender but it obviously didn't happen and he's not  even on the presenter list.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> The Swedish holiday is over then. I wonder where  and when he pops up again. I'm surprised that there were no pics of him during the holidays. I hope we don't have to wait  for news/pics until the Aftermath promo. I have expected or rather hoped for that TLDG would get nominations to GG, because it  had seemed to be a solid contender but it obviously didn't happen and he's not  even on the presenter list.



If he's not doing the GGs he may be on his way to Queensland for GvK filming. 
LDG not getting nominated, it was eligible, but barely, because of the UK air date, but even with the SAG showing in November they didn't otherwise promote it for awards consideration. It didn't get great ratings but did get excellent reviews so I'd be surprised if AMC didn't launch at least an Emmy campaign this spring.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I agree  without pictures,only writing twitter doesn't tell anything at all?? It may be possible that only came nyc... where are photos??


----------



## Julia_W

The person who posted the tweet had been visiting Stockholm.  He could be headed back to work or stopping by his apartment in NYC for 15 minutes before heading out again.  We should know soon


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Julia_W said:


> The person who posted the tweet had been visiting Stockholm.  He could be headed back to work or stopping by his apartment in NYC for 15 minutes before heading out again.  We should know soon


tweet user had spent a birthday in Stockholm


----------



## StarrLady

Is it more just the Oscars where past winners go to present? So I wasn’t expecting him at the GGs, especially since he is in the middle of filming a movie. So I’m guessing that he will turn up in Australia to resume shooting G vs K. Let’s  hope a fan takes a picture soon or something...lol


----------



## M.Skarsgård

When Godzilla vs kong should be shooting after Christmas holidays


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Is it more just the Oscars where past winners go to present? So I wasn’t expecting him at the GGs, especially since he is in the middle of filming a movie. So I’m guessing that he will turn up in Australia to resume shooting G vs K. Let’s  hope a fan takes a picture soon or something...lol



Presenters also may have something to promote, that's not unusual either. But I think the last time he did something like that was 3 years ago for Tarzan, at MTV Movie Awards and the European Film Awards (?).

Last night Valter was Instastorying from northern Sweden, and today he's posted a pic tagging Alex in it, so maybe he's not left Sweden yet.



ETA: Stalking on Valter's gf's IG, they're in Norrland, so north, but not that far north.

As for GvK filming in Queensland, probably starts next week, but when Alex is actually filming, who knows?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Presenters also may have something to promote, that's not unusual either. But I think the last time he did something like that was 3 years ago for Tarzan, at MTV Movie Awards and the European Film Awards (?).
> 
> Last night Valter was Instastorying from northern Sweden, and today he's posted a pic tagging Alex in it, so maybe he's not left Sweden yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they're the same place Alex went for NYE waay back in 2012, Luleå? With Fares and MicMac and others?
> 
> As for GvK filming in Queensland, probably starts next week, but when Alex is actually filming, who knows?




Weird?? nobody knows if Alex is still in Swedish or is already nyc


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> If he's not doing the GGs he may be on his way to Queensland for GvK filming.
> LDG not getting nominated, it was eligible, but barely, because of the UK air date, but even with the SAG showing in November they didn't otherwise promote it for awards consideration. It didn't get great ratings but did get excellent reviews so I'd be surprised if AMC didn't launch at least an Emmy campaign this spring.


I think AMC/BBC had thought that TLDG would be a bigger hit with the viewers than it became eventually, and this would create more buzz without any pushing. I don't know where the cut-off point is for Emmys but if it's eligible there's still hope. IMO TLDG was beautifully done, very sophisticated and had sparkling moments, but overall BLL was much more likeable and authentic.
The date of the twitter post is 3 Jan, and the poster saw him in the morning, so technically it was 2,5 days ago. Wherever he had travelled to, most likely he has already arrived. It's surprising that nobody recognized him on the way, and cared to share it on social media, but I have noticed that sometimes pics get posted days later after being taken. Maybe it's on his request. Or Invisibility Cloaks are reality after all.
ETA: I haven't seen the last two post before posting (funny things are going when I refresh), but that snowmobiles must be huge fun and the pics are beautiful. Valter is definitely the most SM friendly of all of them and the least private one.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> I think AMC/BBC had thought that TLDG would be a bigger hit with the viewers than it became eventually, and this would create more buzz without any pushing. I don't know where the cut-off point is for Emmys but if it's eligible there's still hope. IMO TLDG was beautifully done, very sophisticated and had sparkling moments, but overall BLL was much more likeable and authentic.
> The date of the twitter post is 3 Jan, and the poster saw him in the morning, so technically it was 2,5 days ago. Wherever he had travelled to, most likely he has already arrived. It's surprising that nobody recognized him on the way, and cared to share it on social media, but I have noticed that sometimes pics get posted days later after being taken. Maybe it's on his request. Or Invisibility Cloaks are reality after all.
> ETA: I haven't seen the last two post before posting (funny things are going when I refresh), but that snowmobiles must be huge fun and the pics are beautiful. Valter is definitely the most SM friendly of all of them and the least private one.


I myself did not find that it would have been released in social media


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> I think AMC/BBC had thought that TLDG would be a bigger hit with the viewers than it became eventually, and this would create more buzz without any pushing. I *don't know where the cut-off point is for Emmys but if it's eligible there's still hope*. IMO TLDG was beautifully done, very sophisticated and had sparkling moments, but overall BLL was much more likeable and authentic.
> The date of the twitter post is 3 Jan, and the poster saw him in the morning, so technically it was 2,5 days ago. Wherever he had travelled to, most likely he has already arrived.* It's surprising that nobody recognized him on the way, and cared to share it on social media,* but I have noticed that sometimes pics get posted days later after being taken. Maybe it's on his request. Or Invisibility Cloaks are reality after all.
> ETA: I haven't seen the last two post before posting (funny things are going when I refresh), b*ut that snowmobiles must be huge fun and the pics are beautiful.* *Valter is definitely the most SM friendly of all of them and the least private one*.



Emmy eligibility is from June 1 to May 31, so it's eligible and I think, ratings aside, AMC will probably push for nominations. If the reviews had been bad, I'd say no, but they weren't and awards recognition does help with later viewing, I think. They were something like three days from the eligibility cut off from the GG's with the UK air date, and not a lot of time between the cut off date and voting for the GG's.
Interestingly, there's a DVD release date of January 28 for the UK, but no DVD release date yet for the US. Though it was available for downloading almost immediately, I'm still a DVD kind of gal.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Dru...546707870&sr=8-2&keywords=little+drummer+girl

I think there are probably a lot of people who do recognize him and leave him alone. And there's also the reality that while he's famous, he's also not at that level of fame where most everyone would recognize him, so I think he can travel fairly incognito for now.

I'm tired of winter but that does look like fun.
Valter (and his gf) are of the age where being on social media is the norm, and in cases like this I'm glad that he's on it and willing to share even tiny tidbits of Alex info.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Emmy eligibility is from June 1 to May 31, so it's eligible and I think, ratings aside, AMC will probably push for nominations. If the reviews had been bad, I'd say no, but they weren't and *awards recognition does help with later viewing, I think.* They were something like three days from the eligibility cut off from the GG's with the UK air date, and not a lot of time between the cut off date and voting for the GG's.
> Interestingly, there's a DVD release date of January 28 for the UK, but no DVD release date yet for the US. Though it was available for downloading almost immediately, I'm still a DVD kind of gal.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Dru...546707870&sr=8-2&keywords=little+drummer+girl
> 
> I think there are probably a lot of people who do recognize him and leave him alone. And *there's also the reality that while he's famous, he's also not at that level of fame where most everyone would recognize him*, so I think he can travel fairly incognito for now.
> 
> I'm tired of winter but that does look like fun.
> Valter (and his gf) are of the age where being on social media is the norm, and in cases like this I'm glad that he's on it and willing to share even tiny tidbits of Alex info.


It definitely helps IMO. Plus, many people, including me, prefer binge watching, instead of waiting for broadcasting times. It's more convenient anyway. I like physical copies, but since I moved last time I have been more careful not to collect too much stuff. So if I rewatch TLDG, it will be probably amazon but there are still many movies on my list (Alex and others) before I'd get to it. 
Yes that's true. If you haven't seen his HBO made series, most people know him only by Tarzan. I'm sure he doesn't mind not being approached all the time. Still, enquiring minds want to know.... more.  I'm also thankful to Valter for sharing as much as he does, although, I don't follow his IG account or even Alex's . He belongs to the digital generation so it's no surprise that he handles it witht ease and his life seems to be very transparent, too.


----------



## StarrLady

I also think that BLL hit the zeitgeist. Sometimes a TV show just hits in a way and everyone starts talking about it, and as everyone talks about it, more people start watching. So BLL’s audience just kept growing. TLDG had only a 3-day watch period (in the US) and that didn’t help it grow or achieve buzz as the watch period was too short.

Valter can also afford to be less private because he gets far less scrutiny than his brothers. It is nice of him to share, that looks like a lot of fun.

Even super famous people often don’t get recognized when they are just doing regular things. Other people are not expecting to see them and are not paying attention. Also, people often don’t recognize celebrities when celebrities are seen out of context.


----------



## Espe

According to Valter's IG story Alex is still in Sweden.



http://sendvid.com/hzyrjjqc

https://www.instagram.com/valterskarsgard/


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> I also think that BLL hit the zeitgeist. Sometimes a TV show just hits in a way and everyone starts talking about it, and as everyone talks about it, more people start watching. So BLL’s audience just kept growing. TLDG had only a 3-day watch period (in the US) and that didn’t help it grow or achieve buzz as the watch period was too short.
> 
> Valter can also afford to be less private because he gets far less scrutiny than his brothers. It is nice of him to share, that looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Even super famous people often don’t get recognized when they are just doing regular things. Other people are not expecting to see them and are not paying attention. Also, people often don’t recognize celebrities when celebrities are seen out of context.


I think  in case of BLL the subject was much more relatable and easier to follow, presented in a visually pleasing manner, in addition to that: the cast had more star power. Of course, the time slot was perfect, too. TLDG is much more polararizing in many respects, e.g. the subject matter, that complicated story in the story in the story concept or the visual word. It had been heralded as the new TNM, and it didn't deliver the numbers. It's the sad but unfortunately, true. In case of TLDG that weird 3-day broadcast didn't help in the US, but the series didn't gain viewers in the course of 6 weeks in the UK, either, but the viewer numbers dropped significantly. https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...-pugh-alexandra-skarsgard-watch-a8639066.html
I'm sure if TLDG gets a nomination, any kind, it will create more buzz and more people will be interested to check it out because it's worthy of a view.
I don't think it's scrutiny. Valter has nothing to hide it seems. I'm not surprised that Bill with those crazy fans is very protective of his private life. Gustav I have no idea. Alex is....smart and not naive.


----------



## wonderlick

LDG is a completely different kettle of fish than BLL, especially with the source material, tone and director.  That was a great opportunity for him with that pedigree.  I couldn't believe people on this thread were asking why he would do it.  I sometimes get the feeling people want him to do one of those insipid Hallmark holiday movies because it would be "cute" despite killing his indie cred.

Famous people literally walk around NYC with little or no fangirling out with selfies and other nonsense, and that is why they like it there.  The people don't really bother them or stalk them while they go about their business.  Whenever I see a celebrity anywhere, the most I do is maybe give a nod and keep it moving.  They are not gods and we are not friends.  I don't owe them anything and vice versa.  It reminds me of the old Humphrey Bogart quote about sharing with fans and that the only thing he owed them was a good performance. I mean, be kind, but...yeah.

I like when actors don't engage in showing up to the opening on an envelope tatics or always on the scene.  Unless you have a reason to be places, go away and let people miss you.  He seems that way.


----------



## Maggiesview

I read a lot of the comments while it was running in GB and many viewers got completely lost and stopped watching it after the 1st,2nd or 3rd episode. There was a huge drop after the 1st episode, when Iwatched it ,I kept this fact in mind trying hard to see why the viewers got so lost. Icoukd not figure out what it was that caused them t9 get lost. The only thing I can think of is they are used to watching things without paying much attention to what is being said or remembering what has been said. I watch everything attentively and so when a show or movie looses me it has to do so deliberately or the point is so obscure or occluded that I missed it the first time in which case I replay and watch again until I get it. The viewers did not want to pay close attention nor did the6 want to go back and replay. They thought it would be easy to follow with half of their brain/ or their attention like The Night Manager was and many of them were angry or felt insulted that AMC billed it as another Night Manager and then gave them something so convoluted and confusing they would have to work at it to follow it. Nope. They shut it down instead,


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Espe said:


> According to Valter's IG story Alex is still in Sweden.
> View attachment 4297106
> 
> 
> http://sendvid.com/hzyrjjqc
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/valterskarsgard/


Is Alex singing


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Espe said:


> According to Valter's IG story Alex is still in Sweden.
> View attachment 4297106
> 
> 
> http://sendvid.com/hzyrjjqc
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/valterskarsgard/


Who is that blonde Alex new GF if I can ask


----------



## ellasam

Does anyone know what song he’s singing? Just curious!!


----------



## ellasam

ellasam said:


> Does anyone know what song he’s singing? Just curious!!


Never mind , I figured it out


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> *I also think that BLL hit the zeitgeist*. Sometimes a TV show just hits in a way and everyone starts talking about it, and as everyone talks about it, more people start watching. So BLL’s audience just kept growing. TLDG had only a 3-day watch period (in the US) and that didn’t help it grow or achieve buzz as the watch period was too short.
> 
> Valter can also afford to be less private because he gets far less scrutiny than his brothers. It is nice of him to share, that looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Even super famous people often don’t get recognized when they are just doing regular things. Other people are not expecting to see them and are not paying attention. Also, people often don’t recognize celebrities when celebrities are seen out of context.



It did. Most shows, no matter how good they are, don't hit that. He's had two of them, TB and BLL. As to whether BLL2 can repeat what BLL1 did, who knows.



Espe said:


> According to Valter's IG story Alex is still in Sweden.
> View attachment 4297106
> 
> 
> http://sendvid.com/hzyrjjqc
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/valterskarsgard/



Valter's gf has changed the location on her pics from Norrland to an area outside of Luleå, and Valter now has that same location tagged (I swear he hadn't tagged it when he originally posted the pics). So they might be at the same hotel/resort that Alex was at in 2012, with MicMac and Fares Fares.


----------



## Julia_W

His singing voice is higher than I thought based on other times he has sung his little Swedish songs during interviews.


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> His singing voice is higher than I thought based on other times he has sung his little Swedish songs during interviews.


Maybe he wanted to be funny.  I think this one shows his vocal abilities best, IMO he's better than Stellan:

Still it's a funny choice for a song, Yazoo: Only You, unless he was serenading someone jokingly or not.  Albeit, Carrie is a ballad, too, what I have recently seen on IG. He obviously left his punk rock period behind him. 



Maggiesview said:


> I read a lot of the comments while it was running in GB and many viewers got completely lost and stopped watching it after the 1st,2nd or 3rd episode. There was a huge drop after the 1st episode, when Iwatched it ,I kept this fact in mind trying hard to see why the viewers got so lost. Icoukd not figure out what it was that caused them t9 get lost. The only thing I can think of is they are used to watching things without paying much attention to what is being said or remembering what has been said. I watch everything attentively and so when a show or movie looses me it has to do so deliberately or the point is so obscure or occluded that I missed it the first time in which case I replay and watch again until I get it. The viewers did not want to pay close attention nor did the6 want to go back and replay. They thought it would be easy to follow with half of their brain/ or their attention like The Night Manager was and many of them were angry or felt insulted that AMC billed it as another Night Manager and then gave them something so convoluted and confusing they would have to work at it to follow it. Nope. They shut it down instead,


Agreed. If you watched it online or downloaded it, you  would benefit from it, because it required attention. I went back and forth myself. Unfortunately, I think it was too good and complex for some people  who only like to be spoonfed with stories and can't take more than linear storytelling. I hope it will be given an other chance and it will be popular on amazon, and comes out on dvd, too.


----------



## GlamazonD

DeMonica said:


> Maybe he wanted to be funny.  I think this one shows his vocal abilities best, IMO he's better than Stellan:
> 
> Still it's a funny choice for a song, Yazoo: Only You, unless he was serenading someone jokingly or not.  Albeit, Carrie is a ballad, too, what I have recently seen on IG. He obviously left his punk rock period behind him.
> 
> 
> Agreed. If you watched it online or downloaded it, you  would benefit from it, because it required attention. I went back and forth myself. Unfortunately, I think it was too good and complex for some people  who only like to be spoonfed with stories and can't take more than linear storytelling. I hope it will be given an other chance and it will be popular on amazon, and comes out on dvd, too.





DeMonica said:


> Maybe he wanted to be funny.  I think this one shows his vocal abilities best, IMO he's better than Stellan:
> 
> Still it's a funny choice for a song, Yazoo: Only You, unless he was serenading someone jokingly or not.  Albeit, Carrie is a ballad, too, what I have recently seen on IG. He obviously left his punk rock period behind him.
> 
> 
> Agreed. If you watched it online or downloaded it, you  would benefit from it, because it required attention. I went back and forth myself. Unfortunately, I think it was too good and complex for some people  who only like to be spoonfed with stories and can't take more than linear storytelling. I hope it will be given an other chance and it will be popular on amazon, and comes out on dvd, too.




Sorry for the double post. I've been mia for way too long


----------



## GlamazonD

DeMonica said:


> *Maybe he wanted to be funny. * I think this one shows his vocal abilities best, IMO he's better than Stellan:
> 
> Still it's a funny choice for a song, Yazoo: Only You, unless he was serenading someone jokingly or not.  Albeit, Carrie is a ballad, too, what I have recently seen on IG. He obviously left his punk rock period behind him.
> 
> 
> Agreed. If you watched it online or downloaded it, you  would benefit from it, because it required attention. I went back and forth myself. Unfortunately, I think it was too good and complex for some people  who only like to be spoonfed with stories and can't take more than linear storytelling. I hope it will be given an other chance and it will be popular on amazon, and comes out on dvd, too.




I'm upset that no one is upset by the invasion of Alex's privacy!!! Oh nevermind,
I just noticed, the video is posted by St Valter Skars, not an evil ex gf or her friends.
Double standards still exist.

You probably right DeMonica. Alex is trying to imitate (badly, to be fashionable critical) Joey Tempest, a lead singer of the Swedish glamrock band Europe. Joey was once known for his high pitched vocals.

Happy New Year!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ten great TV shows you probably missed this year — and should watch immediately

*“Little Drummer Girl”*
What makes the work of master spy novelist John Le Carré so fascinating isn’t simply the cat-and-mouse games that play out on the surface, but how he uses plot to plumb the depths of the human psyche. His novels have been adapted ad nauseam, creating great films (2011′s “Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy” and 2014′s “A Most Wanted Man”), good television (2016′s “The Night Manager) and a plethora of others best left unmentioned.
This six-episode miniseries from director Chan-wook Park (“Oldboy"), starring Florence Pugh, Michael Shannon and Alexander Skarsgård, might be the finest adaptation yet. Beneath its complicated plot, about a group of Israeli and German spies attempting to capture a Palestinian terrorist who is bombing Jewish targets throughout 1979 Europe, is a study on performance — both onstage and in daily life. Filmed on gorgeous location throughout Europe with each shot painstakingly framed, it’s one of the most handsome shows on television. But Park’s camera knows when to pull away from the scenery to focus tightly on the faces of characters living with several layers of false identities, somehow finding human truth through all the lies. _— _
https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts...uld-watch-immediately/?utm_term=.4b92acd75895


----------



## DeMonica

GlamazonD said:


> I'm upset that no one is upset by the invasion of Alex's privacy!!! Oh nevermind,
> I just noticed, the video is posted by St Valter Skars, not an evil ex gf or her friends.
> Double standards still exist.
> 
> You probably right DeMonica. Alex is trying to imitate (badly, to be fashionable critical) Joey Tempest, a lead singer of the Swedish glamrock band Europe. Joey was once known for his high pitched vocals.
> 
> Happy New Year!


I have a feeling that those vids/pics which are taken by his family members end up on the net with Alex's approval, probably his close friends' contents mostly fall into this category, too. IMO this singing video is really harmless, so are the snowmobile pics. There's nothing wrong with spending some time with your nearest and dearest, especially  if you don't do anything potentially damaging to your reputation. Keep on singing, Alexander!


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> I have a feeling that those vids/pics which are taken by his family members end up on the net with Alex's approval, probably his close friends' contents mostly fall into this category, too. IMO this singing video is really harmless, so are the snowmobile pics. There's nothing wrong with spending some time with your nearest and dearest, especially  if you don't do anything potentially damaging to your reputation. Keep on singing, Alexander!


 Which one is Alex on the snowmobile pictures?!?! I can’t tell!


----------



## DeMonica

^^^Nr. 3? I'm not sure.


----------



## Espe

ellasam said:


> Which one is Alex on the snowmobile pictures?!?! I can’t tell!


Alex wasn't tagged on the snowmobile picture, probably he was the one who took that pic.


----------



## GlamazonD

DeMonica said:


> I have a feeling that those vids/pics which are taken by his family members end up on the net with Alex's approval, probably his close friends' contents mostly fall into this category, too. IMO this singing video is really harmless, so are the snowmobile pics. There's nothing wrong with spending some time with your nearest and dearest, especially  if you don't do anything potentially damaging to your reputation. Keep on singing, Alexander!



Sorry I don't quite buy that, but it is very convenient to have such a feeling. People who have been very harsh towards Alex's lady friends tend to be very forgiving and naive when it comes to Alex's siblings and male friends.(I don't mean you DeMonica, or anyone particular here, I'm speaking in general)

Other people may have a feeling that Vskars is a spoiled brat, who doesn't ask permissions and thinks his eldest brother is an old dinosaur who had to be brought into the internet era. Of course these are just feelings, we don't know for sure, just like we don't know what's the case with Alexa Chung and her friends.

I'm not searching for a fight, these are just my occasional observations, always musing on what lies behind, gossipwise, of course.


----------



## DeMonica

GlamazonD said:


> Sorry I don't quite buy that, but it is very convenient to have such a feeling. People who have been very harsh towards Alex's lady friends tend to be very forgiving and naive when it comes to Alex's siblings and male friends.(I don't mean you DeMonica, or anyone particular here, I'm speaking in general)
> 
> Other people may have a feeling that Vskars is a spoiled brat, who doesn't ask permissions and thinks his eldest brother is an old dinosaur who had to be brought into the internet era. Of course these are just feelings, we don't know for sure, just like we don't know what's the case with Alexa Chung and her friends.
> 
> I'm not searching for a fight, these are just my occasional observations, always musing on what lies behind, gossipwise, of course.


That's ok. Actually I haven't thought about this angle. It seems to me that Alex has an ongoing love affair with his smart phone, and based on his IG he's hardly a dinosaur in the digital world but that's just my opinion . As you said we don't know for sure and it's just musing on what lies behind in a gossip thread.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> ^^^Nr. 3? I'm not sure.





DeMonica said:


> ^^^Nr. 3? I'm not sure.


-


Espe said:


> Alex wasn't tagged on the snowmobile picture, probably he was the one who took that pic.


 thanks, that makes sense!


----------



## ellasam

GlamazonD said:


> Sorry I don't quite buy that, but it is very convenient to have such a feeling. People who have been very harsh towards Alex's lady friends tend to be very forgiving and naive when it comes to Alex's siblings and male friends.(I don't mean you DeMonica, or anyone particular here, I'm speaking in general)
> 
> Other people may have a feeling that Vskars is a spoiled brat, who doesn't ask permissions and thinks his eldest brother is an old dinosaur who had to be brought into the internet era. Of course these are just feelings, we don't know for sure, just like we don't know what's the case with Alexa Chung and her friends.
> 
> I'm not searching for a fight, these are just my occasional observations, always musing on what lies behind, gossipwise, of course.



I think your correct, but I also think you are more lenient with your siblings, I know I am.


----------



## ellasam

ellasam said:


> -
> 
> thanks, that makes sense!


Demonica, sorry for the double post!!!!


----------



## StarrLady

HBO has provided a sneak peek of Big Little Lies season 2.

It’s only a few seconds, but it looks exciting!

https://fanfest.com/2019/01/06/hbo-...ame-of-thrones-big-little-lies-watchmen-more/


----------



## audiogirl

I really don't think Alex worries in the least what his friends, family, associates, mutual attendees at vacations or events/celebrations, etc. share on social media that might include him. His concern about privacy seems to apply to what he won't say about his romantic relationships or other deeply personal facts during interviews. I have never seen him comment or even hint that he was exerting influence or expecting his friends, etc. to treat him differently than anyone else who ends up in their social media. 

I have, however, seen numerous comments he's made or deflected during interviews about his private life being off limits. And he's gotten better at deflecting by cracking jokes or shifting focus. He does tend to act silly when he sees he's in a candid shot. But that's more likely his inherent shyness and/or goofiness, because he'll do it even when it's nothing particularly private or relationship focused. So if his gf or date end up in someone's social media that's no big deal. Of course, he reserves the Eric/Perry/Vernon/Gadi death stare for paps, since that is a privacy issue. He just doesn't think relationship info needs to end up as quotes in print. Not only do those quotes tend to live forever, long after the relationship is over. But they also get misconstrued accidentally or deliberately.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> HBO has provided a sneak peek of Big Little Lies season 2.
> 
> It’s only a few seconds, but it looks exciting!
> 
> https://fanfest.com/2019/01/06/hbo-...ame-of-thrones-big-little-lies-watchmen-more/


It's exciting indeed. I wonder what we woul learn about Perry and his story in the season, but I guess Mrs. Wright has to buckle up, too, because she might hear a thing or two she hadn't prepared for. It's a good sign that the director remained in the team, but I'd preferred if he kept directing.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

GlamazonD said:


> Sorry I don't quite buy that, but it is very convenient to have such a feeling. People who have been very harsh towards Alex's lady friends tend to be very forgiving and naive when it comes to Alex's siblings and male friends.(I don't mean you DeMonica, or anyone particular here, I'm speaking in general)
> 
> Other people may have a feeling that Vskars is a spoiled brat, who doesn't ask permissions and thinks his eldest brother is an old dinosaur who had to be brought into the internet era. Of course these are just feelings, we don't know for sure, just like we don't know what's the case with Alexa Chung and her friends.
> 
> I'm not searching for a fight, these are just my occasional observations, always musing on what lies behind, gossipwise, of course.




may I ask stupid that what is going on even though it does not belong to me?


----------



## wonderlick

DeMonica said:


> I have a feeling that those vids/pics which are taken by his family members end up on the net with Alex's approval, probably his close friends' contents mostly fall into this category, too. IMO this singing video is really harmless, so are the snowmobile pics. There's nothing wrong with spending some time with your nearest and dearest, especially  if you don't do anything potentially damaging to your reputation. Keep on singing, Alexander!




Approval??? You actually think his little brother went and checked with him before he posted any pucs or videos?  Or maybe he had him sign a release agreement too?  Please.

What @glamazon is trying to say that if it was posted by a female (other than his mother or sister), she would be called everthing but a child of God by some of the posters on this very thread.  Happens all the time.

He is obviously tech savvy, but people think one is not if they are not constantly sharing their private business or family and friends' business on SM.  Considering the number of celebrities getting in trouble on SM for oversharing or posting any and every thought that comes into their head, less is more.


----------



## aerohead21

Permission or not, the way the internet treats his family and friends posting a pic of him versus the way the internet treats a woman (particularly one he’s dating) definitely effects him. We’ve seen it. He turns grumpy so fast. That’s when we see him walking a mile ahead and grimacing and acting the “bad” boyfriend. And when he holds a bag, gets snapped with his gf in pap photos, or doing anything gentlemanly, he again is bad. The man can’t win when it comes to women and the internet.


----------



## aerohead21

What’s sad is he’s not a megastar yet. If you google him, you don’t find as much like you do the A listers. Some of his fans are some major stans. You’d think he’s as big as Taylor Swift hiding in luggage to get around NY unseen.


----------



## aerohead21

In support of what the other people have said, it’s not the picture or the people taking it and posting it that’s the problem. It’s the collective WE as fans who hold a double standard depending on who’s posting and what their agenda is.


----------



## DeMonica

wonderlick said:


> *Approval??? You actually think his little brother went and checked with him before he posted any pucs or videos?  Or maybe he had him sign a release agreement too?  Please.*
> 
> What @glamazon is trying to say that if it was posted by a female (other than his mother or sister), she would be called everthing but a child of God by some of the posters on this very thread.  Happens all the time.
> 
> He is obviously tech savvy, but people think one is not if they are not constantly sharing their private business or family and friends' business on SM.  Considering the number of celebrities getting in trouble on SM for oversharing or posting any and every thought that comes into their head, less is more.


Yes, approval, written, verbal or just common understanding. In every somewhat functioning (and those Skarsgards are reportedly very tightknit) family and friendship you get to know how your family members or friends operate, including how much they like to share . Unless Alex is dumb - and we know that he isn't but rather the other end of the spectrum - and doesn't know his brother at all, he should have expected it that his little brother's recording ends up on the web one way or the other.. If Alex didn't get it deleted, it shows that he was ok with it.  

aerohead21: I agree his gfs or any female in his company get judged more harshly when sharing something (semi)private.


----------



## aerohead21

Idk...if it were me and my bestie or a sibling I video’d singing, I’d probably get permission first. Just a pic? No, I wouldn’t ask unless it could be compromising, like if they had a drink in their hand or something...that’s just me though. My hubby? Same rules apply. Alex and his family may have different rules, likely unwritten, just understood.


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s the point that I think is being made: when one of Alex’s girlfriends or her friends posts a video/pic of Alex, she is deemed pathetic and using him. And if he agreed, then he is deemed pathetic too. But if one of Alex’s male friends or brothers posts a video/pic of Alex, then it is seen as cool or cute. And if Alex agreed, then that’s cool too. So why the double standard? It seems some are much more critical of his girlfriends or of him when he has a girlfriend.


----------



## aerohead21

I’d agree that’s true. I think KB might have burnt some of us older gen Alex fans. Not so much that she was using him, but she loves a good pap stroll. Most of her fashion stuff is via social media or pap photos. She’s not a catwalk or print ad kind of model. She’s technically not a model. But man, it was getting super old when she’d pap stroll with him and he’d do everything possible to show he didn’t like it. He looked soooooo miserable in some of those photos.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Here’s the point that I think is being made: when one of Alex’s girlfriends or her friends posts a video/pic of Alex, she is deemed pathetic and using him. And if he agreed, then he is deemed pathetic too. But if one of Alex’s male friends or brothers posts a video/pic of Alex, then it is seen as cool or cute. And if Alex agreed, then that’s cool too. So why the double standard? It seems some are much more critical of his girlfriends or of him when he has a girlfriend.


I'm critical all the time  ......of everybody including myself. IMO the answer is in the subconscious: we are competitive creatures, even if we have no realistic chance to win or even to compete to begin with. 
The question of papstrolls fascinates me, though. According to some people: every sighting with a gf or a female companion is a papstroll and he's used by the female in question to exploit poor him and his fame. Others just simply fall in love with the given gf or female companion, so whatever she does is magic no matter what.


----------



## wonderlick

DeMonica said:


> Yes, approval, written, verbal or just common understanding. In every somewhat functioning (and those Skarsgards are reportedly very tightknit) family and friendship you get to know how your family members or friends operate, including how much they like to share . Unless Alex is dumb - and we know that he isn't but rather the other end of the spectrum - and doesn't know his brother at all, he should have expected it that his little brother's recording ends up on the web one way or the other.. If Alex didn't get it deleted, it shows that he was ok with it.
> 
> aerohead21: I agree his gfs or any female in his company get judged more harshly when sharing something (semi)private.




Approval??? Again it was some nothing pic or clip.  It was not like he or anyone else close to him, ever posted his medical or financial records or him in a compromising situation.  It is not that serious or as formal as the people are trying to make it.  The imaginations on this thread are something else.

And again with Bosworth after almost ten years!?!  Only deranged fans still obsessed with her and hated her for being alive care, even though she is a non entity, not a Kardashian.  Just like people looking at a two second facial expression and coming to full conclusions about someone's emotional state or feelings about another person.

Finally, you can't talk about privacy and then announce where you are and what you are doing every five minutes and use SM or interviews as your Dear Diary, which he doesn't.  I am sure he would get more press if he did and fans would again think it was "cute" and eat it up.  But not cute if you want to keep your cred and sanity.  Non famewhoring Swift-Hiddleston style has keep him with steady work, money and awards, unlike some others, so...Gotta play the long game.

And leave me out of "we as fans" business.  I don't worry or concern myself with any of my favorite singers' or actors' wives or girlfriends or whatevers.  I don't like Chrissy Teigen, but you won't catch me on their/his/her thread endlessly railing about her unless she gets a sudden desire to help John Legend produce music.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> I'm critical all the time  ......of everybody including myself. IMO the answer is in the subconscious: we are competitive creatures, even if we have no realistic chance to win or even to compete to begin with.
> The question of papstrolls fascinates me, though. According to some people: every sighting with a gf or a female companion is a papstroll and he's used by the female in question to exploit poor him and his fame. Others just simply fall in love with the given gf or female companion, so whatever she does is magic no matter what.


But why does it have to be one extreme or the other, either the girlfriend is using him or she is magical (I am not saying that you do this)? Why does the girlfriend have to be a monster or an angel? Why can’t some fans just take a more neutral approach where they just face reality and accept that it’s normal for him to have girlfriends? And that his girlfriend is just a person who they don’t know? And he has the right to live his life like everyone else.


----------



## lilopond23045

StarrLady said:


> But why does it have to be one extreme or the other, either the girlfriend is using him or she is magical (I am not saying that you do this)? Why does the girlfriend have to be a monster or an angel? Why can’t some fans just take a more neutral approach where they just face reality and accept that it’s normal for him to have girlfriends? And that his girlfriend is just a person who they don’t know? And he has the right to live his life like everyone else.


I call it boy-bander syndrome. Its like those crazy girls outside hotels when there's a boyband inside and they stay days outside in the cold just to get a glimpse or when one of them starts dating and they go to her SM account and wright nasty things. Theres this territorial thing where even if they don't believe he's gonna knock on their door and whisk them away they see the position of his partner as a position that they can hold one day and if there is someone in it it kills their fantasy. So they chose to hate or dislike insult her because she's bursting their dream bubble.

Also its simply jealousy that's the core of it all. It has nothing to do with his significant other, him, his family or his/her friends. Its personal to these fools they hate on an innocent person (that we don't know personally) because of what they have and not who they are that's why its always about their looks their visible habits that you can see photos and some specific action that they have committed that actually make them a bad person.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> But why does it have to be one extreme or the other, either the girlfriend is using him or she is magical (I am not saying that you do this)? Why does the girlfriend have to be a monster or an angel? Why can’t some fans just take a more neutral approach where they just face reality and accept that it’s normal for him to have girlfriends? And that his girlfriend is just a person who they don’t know? And he has the right to live his life like everyone else.


The bottom line is: most of us don't him personally, nor his gfs. I think it has little to do with Alex or the actual gfs, but it's more what we project on them and the emotional reaction we have to them.  Maybe if we knew them in person we'd have completely different opinions about them. Maybe I would  strongly dislike Alex if I had a chance to meet him, and I would fall in love with Alexa. it's not very likely, but who knows? I'm here because I like his movies.
*lilopond23045 *summed up nicely why certain fans tend to hate the gf.  Although: this is like this in every fandom, esp. when the men in question is quite attractive, plays many exciting characters and_ officially_ single. Stellan probably didn't have this problem because he had been openly married from the start and didn't play extremely sexy characters.
The ones who admire the gf excessively are the people who subconsciously want to suck up to the star by approving his choice and be part of their happiness.
I guess, either way it's not healthy and kind of obsessive. IMO the best is between the two. Obviously dating someone like Alex doesn't make the woman (or let's be openminded: the man) an angel or an evil creature from hell. For some fans it's probably hard to face the reality that some other people e.g. Alex in our case, have fulfilling lives which they are not part of and never will be, and easier to pour their frustration and venom over someone else than addressing issues in their own lives.


----------



## audiogirl

I truly don't see this idea that people want to suck up to the star by liking his gf. Frankly, if we look at Kate fans or Alexa fans, they were fans before either woman dated Alex. Those fans mostly seemed to manage to ignore him. Or some would then follow Alex.

But I have seen Alex fans who seem perfectly fine with him playing the field, turn on him when he has a steady gf. Then they discover any myriad of faults he or his gf have. They see her dragging him down the drain either via drugs or alcohol and ruining his career. The gf goes away and they stop complaining about his supposed faults. It looks like jealousy, but maybe they don't realize it. Maybe they just feel unease when he's dating and they express it by finding fault. This happens in numerous fandoms, not just Alex.

I haven't seen Alex's fans fawning over his gf. But I have seen an expression that it's nice to think he's happy and accept her on that level. And I've seen those reserving judgment or holding their nose but not attacking Alex for it. I've also seen Alex fans push back against the false claims and complaints, but that isn't sucking up to the gf. That's supporting Alex against ugly, unfair negativity. There have been those Alex fans with a history of disliking his gf before they started to date. But nothing like the crescendo of new anger when he starts dating.

As I said this particular behavior of hating the GF, wife, SO / LI, etc. happens across many fandoms. So it's fairly easy to identify and, for me, quite hard to understand.

Btw Stellan did play sexy roles, but Swedes are more relaxed about personal relationships.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Now  didn't understand what you're talking about about her movies or her private life .. Is he a new girlfriend? I'm trying to get some way to stay behind


----------



## audiogirl

We were talking about how he feels about other people posting pics of him or his gf on social media. We were also talking about how some people have reacted to his girlfriends in the past. That's what others were talking about also. No one was talking about a new gf. We have no evidence of a new gf. Why do you think he has a new gf?

Look the only way any of us can determine if he has a gf is if we see him with someone several times. There are too many times when people see him near some woman and a few people get all excited about a gf. One time it was on a train. Some people even imagined he was holding her hand. Another time it was someone walking by on the street. They were both just random people nearby. Then there are dates that don't go anywhere--they don't fit right. That also happens to all of us. And that's why he keeps that private. No one wants pressure and scrutiny when they are not sure themselves. Not every date leads to a relationship.


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> I truly don't see this idea that people want to suck up to the star by liking his gf. Frankly, if we look at Kate fans or Alexa fans, they were fans before either woman dated Alex. Those fans mostly seemed to manage to ignore him. Or some would then follow Alex.
> 
> But I have seen Alex fans who seem perfectly fine with him playing the field, turn on him when he has a steady gf. Then they discover any myriad of faults he or his gf have. They see her dragging him down the drain either via drugs or alcohol and ruining his career. The gf goes away and they stop complaining about his supposed faults. It looks like jealousy, but maybe they don't realize it. Maybe they just feel unease when he's dating and they express it by finding fault. This happens in numerous fandoms, not just Alex.
> 
> I haven't seen Alex's fans fawning over his gf. But I have seen an expression that it's nice to think he's happy and accept her on that level. And I've seen those reserving judgment or holding their nose but not attacking Alex for it. I've also seen Alex fans push back against the false claims and complaints, but that isn't sucking up to the gf. That's supporting Alex against ugly, unfair negativity. There have been those Alex fans with a history of disliking his gf before they started to date. But nothing like the crescendo of new anger when he starts dating.
> 
> As I said this particular behavior of hating the GF, wife, SO / LI, etc. happens across many fandoms. So it's fairly easy to identify and, for me, quite hard to understand.
> 
> Btw Stellan did play sexy roles, but Swedes are more relaxed about personal relationships.


I think if you read the whole convo you know that I wasn't just talking about Alex but in general. Seeing a few fandoms it's pretty much to the same everywhere. Yes, there are people everywhere who think that they are "important" and wouldn't like to offend the star  in any possible way even if he or she doesn't seem to read online comments.  This "suck up" part might be less relevant in the Skarsworld. I try to stay away from Alex  fan site discussions as much as possible, so I'm less informed on what goes on elsewhere, but I have " let's not talk about her - she's his gf"  tendencies even here.
Sexy and naked are not necessarily synonymous in my world. Stellan gets naked often, if I'm not mistaken he started his film career naked, but they were not so lust inducing ones like Alex's Erik, who makes people drool even when he's fully dressed. Breaking the Waves is not something that makes you drooling. His naked bottom still looked very shapely in Mamma Mia, though, but it was 10 years ago and didn't make him a sex symbol. In most part of Europe people are more confortable with nudity, especially  were in the 70s. As personal relationships I know only about My and Megan if it comes to Stellan - both of them are pretty long-term. Were you talking about them?
MSkarsgard: it's about his private life and no new girlfriend as far as I know it.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> We were talking about how he feels about other people posting pics of him or his gf on social media. We were also talking about how some people have reacted to his girlfriends in the past. That's what others were talking about also. No one was talking about a new gf. We have no evidence of a new gf. Why do you think he has a new gf?
> 
> Look the only way any of us can determine if he has a gf is if we see him with someone several times. There are too many times when people see him near some woman and a few people get all excited about a gf. One time it was on a train. Some people even imagined he was holding her hand. Another time it was someone walking by on the street. They were both just random people nearby. Then there are dates that don't go anywhere--they don't fit right. That also happens to all of us. And that's why he keeps that private. No one wants pressure and scrutiny when they are not sure themselves. Not every date leads to a relationship.


Thanks for the clarification, I understood everything wrong


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> I think if you read the whole convo you know that I wasn't just talking about Alex but in general. Seeing a few fandoms it's pretty much to the same everywhere. Yes, there are people everywhere who think that they are "important" and wouldn't like to offend the star  in any possible way even if he or she doesn't seem to read online comments.  This "suck up" part might be less relevant in the Skarsworld. I try to stay away from Alex  fan site discussions as much as possible, so I'm less informed on what goes on elsewhere, but I have " let's not talk about her - she's his gf"  tendencies even here.
> Sexy and naked are not necessarily synonymous in my world. Stellan gets naked often, if I'm not mistaken he started his film career naked, but they were not so lust inducing ones like Alex's Erik, who makes people drool even when he's fully dressed. Breaking the Waves is not something that makes you drooling. His naked bottom still looked very shapely in Mamma Mia, though, but it was 10 years ago and didn't make him a sex symbol. In most part of Europe people are more confortable with nudity, especially  were in the 70s. As personal relationships I know only about My and Megan if it comes to Stellan - both of them are pretty long-term. Were you talking about them?
> MSkarsgard: it's about his private life and no new girlfriend as far as I know it.


Thanks for the clarification of the matter Audiogirl & demonica


----------



## audiogirl

DeMonica said:


> I think if you read the whole convo you know that I wasn't just talking about Alex but in general. Seeing a few fandoms it's pretty much to the same everywhere. Yes, there are people everywhere who think that they are "important" and wouldn't like to offend the star  in any possible way even if he or she doesn't seem to read online comments.  This "suck up" part might be less relevant in the Skarsworld. I try to stay away from Alex  fan site discussions as much as possible, so I'm less informed on what goes on elsewhere, but I have " let's not talk about her - she's his gf"  tendencies even here.
> Sexy and naked are not necessarily synonymous in my world. Stellan gets naked often, if I'm not mistaken he started his film career naked, but they were not so lust inducing ones like Alex's Erik, who makes people drool even when he's fully dressed. Breaking the Waves is not something that makes you drooling. His naked bottom still looked very shapely in Mamma Mia, though, but it was 10 years ago and didn't make him a sex symbol. In most part of Europe people are more confortable with nudity, especially  were in the 70s. As personal relationships I know only about My and Megan if it comes to Stellan - both of them are pretty long-term. Were you talking about them?
> MSkarsgard: it's about his private life and no new girlfriend as far as I know it.


I read your entire convo. I even referred to problems in some other fandoms. But it seemed more relevant to stay focused on Alex. I only mentioned Stellan had been sexy since you assumed he hadn't been, because being married is no protection from fans. I've seen the wives of married actors get attacked by fans. But both Stellan and Alex have commented on how different the attitudes are in Sweden about privacy and relationship status. 

And I've never seen comments about not discussing Alex's gf per se. I have seen comments against talking stupid crap about her. This has never been a thread that has been overly protective of his gf. Plenty of critiques and negative views. But stupid stuff or nasty stuff can get pushback (like obsessing over Alexa's cold sore and saying she has herpes). Gossip or not, reality and decency can also apply.


----------



## Santress

From instagram this morning (January 9, 2019):







*conorboru*  Me and Alexander Skarsgard in the desert filming Hold the Dark. This guys on fire right now . He’s a true gent, and had no ego whatsoever

Also gave me some tips for Tarzan style abs. No special secret, just hard work unfortunately #holdthedark #netflix #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #jeremysaulnier #actorslife #filmmaking #soldier #filmmaker #filmclubldn #palikuku #blessed #generationkill #tarzan #quarzazate #absworkout #6pack


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is there any new information about gozilla vs kong movie ..

what role alex plays in GVK


----------



## audiogirl

Santress said:


> From instagram this morning (January 9, 2019):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *conorboru*  Me and Alexander Skarsgard in the desert filming Hold the Dark. This guys on fire right now . He’s a true gent, and had no ego whatsoever
> 
> Also gave me some tips for Tarzan style abs. No special secret, just hard work unfortunately #holdthedark #netflix #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #jeremysaulnier #actorslife #filmmaking #soldier #filmmaker #filmclubldn #palikuku #blessed #generationkill #tarzan #quarzazate #absworkout #6pack



That's a great comment. Always wonderful to see others mention how nice he is and his lack of ego.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> We were talking about how he feels about other people posting pics of him or his gf on social media. We were also talking about how some people have reacted to his girlfriends in the past. That's what others were talking about also. No one was talking about a new gf. We have no evidence of a new gf. Why do you think he has a new gf?
> 
> Look the only way any of us can determine if he has a gf is if we see him with someone several times. There are too many times when people see him near some woman and a few people get all excited about a gf. One time it was on a train. Some people even imagined he was holding her hand. Another time it was someone walking by on the street. They were both just random people nearby. Then there are dates that don't go anywhere--they don't fit right. That also happens to all of us. And that's why he keeps that private. No one wants pressure and scrutiny when they are not sure themselves. Not every date leads to a relationship.


So then i ask if alex is a new gf? (i got to know that he doesn't have a new gf) when you talk a lot about Alex gf's I don't know did he mean ex gf


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> From instagram this morning (January 9, 2019):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *conorboru*  Me and Alexander Skarsgard in the desert filming Hold the Dark. This guys on fire right now . He’s a true gent, and had no ego whatsoever
> 
> Also gave me some tips for Tarzan style abs. No special secret, just hard work unfortunately #holdthedark #netflix #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #jeremysaulnier #actorslife #filmmaking #soldier #filmmaker #filmclubldn #palikuku #blessed #generationkill #tarzan #quarzazate #absworkout #6pack



Great find, Santress! Thanks!


audiogirl said:


> I read your entire convo. I even referred to problems in some other fandoms. But it seemed more relevant to stay focused on Alex. *I only mentioned Stellan had been sexy since you assumed he hadn't been, because being married is no protection from fans. *I've seen the wives of married actors get attacked by fans. But both Stellan and Alex have commented on how different the attitudes are in Sweden about privacy and relationship status.
> 
> And I've never seen comments about not discussing Alex's gf per se. I have seen comments against talking stupid crap about her. This has never been a thread that has been overly protective of his gf. Plenty of critiques and negative views. But stupid stuff or nasty stuff can get pushback (like obsessing over Alexa's cold sore and saying she has herpes). Gossip or not, reality and decency can also apply.


???????? 1. I haven't assumed anything. You made assumptions, obviously a wrong one because I've seen a number of his films and familiar with his careeer.  Sexy roles as I said  are not equivalent with naked roles . See Schindler's List. His early hmmm naked roles didn't make him an international sex symbol like his sons, Alexander or Bill.
2. The second part of the sentence: Obviously being married is no protection from fans, but you normally attract less enamoured fans if you are married with 3 kids or more than if you are single,  ending up on the hottest eligible bachelor lists like Alexande  and being linked with many women in the last 10 years. I'm not saying that Alex's his fault, but this is how it works in every fandon.
Keeping your private life private is difficult everywhere, especially in current age of social media. In Sweden they don't have that many internationally successful actors other than the Skarsgard family therefore: it's understandable that they attract more media attention than other less known actors.


----------



## wonderlick

audiogirl said:


> I read your entire convo. I even referred to problems in some other fandoms. But it seemed more relevant to stay focused on Alex. I only mentioned Stellan had been sexy since you assumed he hadn't been, because being married is no protection from fans. I've seen the wives of married actors get attacked by fans. But both Stellan and Alex have commented on how different the attitudes are in Sweden about privacy and relationship status.
> 
> And I've never seen comments about not discussing Alex's gf per se. I have seen comments against talking stupid crap about her. This has never been a thread that has been overly protective of his gf. Plenty of critiques and negative views. But stupid stuff or nasty stuff can get pushback (like obsessing over Alexa's cold sore and saying she has herpes). Gossip or not, reality and decency can also apply.




The really sad part is that some of these people talk about being married with children, even though they sound like  very immature teenagers.  And if the SO of someone you don't know is causing this much anger and anxiety in your life, some reassessments need to be made.  Pronto.  Like I wrote, i don't care for Chrissy Teigen, but it has zero to do with her being with Legend.  And I certaintly do not think she "trapped" a grown man, nor am I lighting candles praying for a breakup.

It is funny how you never see men doing "research" or harassing or even caring who their favourite female celebrities' SO is.

That Stellan Skarsgard comment was so weird.  And inaccurate.  But people still talk like The Help was Viola Davis' first acting gig even though she was been acting for over 25 years, so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## audiogirl

DeMonica said:


> Great find, Santress! Thanks!
> 
> ???????? 1. I haven't assumed anything. You made assumptions, obviously a wrong one because I've seen a number of his films and familiar with his careeer.  Sexy roles as I said  are not equivalent with naked roles . See Schindler's List. His early hmmm naked roles didn't make him an international sex symbol like his sons, Alexander or Bill.
> 2. The second part of the sentence: Obviously being married is no protection from fans, but you normally attract less enamoured fans if you are married with 3 kids or more than if you are single,  ending up on the hottest eligible bachelor lists like Alexande  and being linked with many women in the last 10 years. I'm not saying that Alex's his fault, but this is how it works in every fandon.
> Keeping your private life private is difficult everywhere, especially in current age of social media. In Sweden they don't have that many internationally successful actors other than the Skarsgard family therefore: it's understandable that they attract more media attention than other less known actors.


Fans didn't think Brad Pitt was less interesting because he was married with kids (although I've never liked him). So married with kids wouldn't detract from Stellan. I'm not sure why this is a big deal. I think Stellan was sexy. Actually he still is. It has nothing to do with nudity or how firm his buttocks were. There is a very compelling maleness about him. Alex has inherited that. You don't think Stellan was sexy. Fine. But I do know quite a few women who also think Stellan was sexy. Regardless, different times and different cultures, and different fandoms. The only relevant one for this thread is Alex. One time Alex was asked about acting sexy in order to portray Eric. He said he'd look ridiculous if he tried to deliberately act sexy. My takeaway was that he didn't need an overtly sexy role to ooze natural sexiness.

Btw there are other famous and/or successful Swedish actors than just the Skarsgårds.


----------



## Zola24




----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> I truly don't see this idea that people want to suck up to the star by liking his gf. Frankly, if we look at Kate fans or Alexa fans, they were fans before either woman dated Alex. Those fans mostly seemed to manage to ignore him. Or some would then follow Alex.
> 
> But I have seen Alex fans who seem perfectly fine with him playing the field, turn on him when he has a steady gf. Then they discover any myriad of faults he or his gf have. They see her dragging him down the drain either via drugs or alcohol and ruining his career. The gf goes away and they stop complaining about his supposed faults. It looks like jealousy, but maybe they don't realize it. Maybe they just feel unease when he's dating and they express it by finding fault. This happens in numerous fandoms, not just Alex.
> 
> I haven't seen Alex's fans fawning over his gf. But I have seen an expression that it's nice to think he's happy and accept her on that level. And I've seen those reserving judgment or holding their nose but not attacking Alex for it. I've also seen Alex fans push back against the false claims and complaints, but that isn't sucking up to the gf. That's supporting Alex against ugly, unfair negativity. There have been those Alex fans with a history of disliking his gf before they started to date. But nothing like the crescendo of new anger when he starts dating.
> 
> As I said this particular behavior of hating the GF, wife, SO / LI, etc. happens across many fandoms. So it's fairly easy to identify and, for me, quite hard to understand.
> 
> Btw Stellan did play sexy roles, but Swedes are more relaxed about personal relationships.


I agree, the argument that liking his gf means that a fan is sucking up to the actor has never really made sense to me either. People are anonymous online, so it makes no sense to be sucking up online when a fan is just one of thousands of anonymous people commenting online. 

In fact, I think it’s the fact that people remain anonymous online that has caused some “fans” to take it too far and become hateful because they feel they can get away with saying things they would never dare to say otherwise. And the internet provides an opportunity for nasty people to vent with others who feel the same way, and they feel they can get away with it because they remain anonymous. Sadly, they forget that celebrities are just human and it’s silly to hate anyone you have never even met.


----------



## audiogirl

That sums it up very well, especially about them meeting like types and relying on anonymity to cloak their nastiness.


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> Fans didn't think Brad Pitt was less interesting because he was married with kids (although I've never liked him). So married with kids wouldn't detract from Stellan. I'm not sure why this is a big deal. I think Stellan was sexy. Actually he still is. It has nothing to do with nudity or how firm his buttocks were. There is a very compelling maleness about him. Alex has inherited that. You don't think Stellan was sexy. Fine. But I do know quite a few women who also think Stellan was sexy. Regardless, different times and different cultures, and different fandoms. The only relevant one for this thread is Alex. One time Alex was asked about acting sexy in order to portray Eric. He said he'd look ridiculous if he tried to deliberately act sexy. My takeaway was that he didn't need an overtly sexy role to ooze natural sexiness.
> 
> Btw there are other famous and/or successful Swedish actors than just the Skarsgårds.


Eric was a sexy role which got played according to the directors' instructions. That gave him the sex symbol status - international not just in his home country - and the popularity which helped him to get further roles, countless editorials - where he_ often _presented as an object of desire -  and lucrative promo deals. Disregarding _personal _opinions on how sexy the members of the Skarsgard family are (which is kind of irrelevant if we talk about general popularity ), the first member of the family who ever raised to the international  sex symbol status was Alex. It's a completely different question whose movies have been seen by more viewers because then it's most likely Stellan's so in this respect the numbers on Stellan's side. If it comes to online popularity the numbers are undoubtedly on Alex's side. 
Yes, there are other famous actors from Sweden, e.g. Kinnaman, Rapace, Nyqvist, Olin or Vikander and didn't say there wasn't, but there are not even near to the starpower  what *the Skarsgard family ,* I wrote about, represents.
Lastly on this matter with you: please, don't put your assumptions or opinions in my mouth, e.g. "_*You don't think Stellan was sexy.*_" because it's unfounded,  most likely wrong and it's inappropriate.


----------



## betheunicorn

Leaving as fast I came in, no time whatsoever, just wanted to say, belated happy new year - better late than ever.


----------



## a_sussan

Update on the Hummingbird project.


----------



## audiogirl

DeMonica said:


> Eric was a sexy role which got played according to the directors' instructions. That gave him the sex symbol status - international not just in his home country - and the popularity which helped him to get further roles, countless editorials - where he_ often _presented as an object of desire -  and lucrative promo deals. Disregarding _personal _opinions on how sexy the members of the Skarsgard family are (which is kind of irrelevant if we talk about general popularity ), the first member of the family who ever raised to the international  sex symbol status was Alex. It's a completely different question whose movies have been seen by more viewers because then it's most likely Stellan's so in this respect the numbers on Stellan's side. If it comes to online popularity the numbers are undoubtedly on Alex's side.
> Yes, there are other famous actors from Sweden, e.g. Kinnaman, Rapace, Nyqvist, Olin or Vikander and didn't say there wasn't, but there are not even near to the starpower  what *the Skarsgard family ,* I wrote about, represents.
> Lastly on this matter with you: please, don't put your assumptions or opinions in my mouth, e.g. "_*You don't think Stellan was sexy.*_" because it's unfounded,  most likely wrong and it's inappropriate.


OMG you said Stellan didn't have sexy roles. So I assumed you didn't think he was sexy, since he has appeared sexy to me. Mea culpa. My sin was assuming that when someone says an actor hasn't had sexy roles that they've watched his films and didn't find him sexy.


----------



## Zola24




----------



## Espe

New/old pic of Alex & a dog


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

A preview of *The Aftermath* in *Total Film* and a brief Q&A with Alex:





Source:  *YourCelebMags* twitter

Don't miss the new Total Film Featuring #ArmieHammer #SteveCarell #TimotheeChalamet #BeautifulBoy #alexanderskarsgard #JonBerthnal Order it worldwide ➡️➡️➡️  http://******/2TExnIP


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks to everyone for the information.

I like the latest interview with Alex about The Aftermath. It’s interesting to hear that Alex’s character is more educated than the others and this causes drama. And that he and Keira had met many years earlier. I also note that there is a link to buy this magazine online.

Also, it’s good to know that Alex is in Australia filming Godzilla vs Kong.


----------



## Santress

Another shared today (January 14, 2019) in Australia:




*mymaestroisme* #trueblood #biglittlelies
mymaestroisme
So this happened at work yesterday!! Made my day ❤️❤️❤️ He is on the Gold Coast making a new movie. I am a big fan #alexanderskaarsgard


----------



## StarrLady

This Wall Street Journal interview may have already been posted (but I’m not sure). For some reason The Wall Street Journal recently tweeted this even though the interview took place in September. It’s an excellent read and it does a good job of clarifying Tarzan’s box office.

“Following the final season of True Blood in 2014, Skarsgard won acclaim in the indie film Diary of a Teenage Girl and in 2016 played the lead in the $180 million The Legend of Tarzan. He enjoyed running through the jungle well enough, and the film was a qualified success at the box office....”

I apologize if this interview was already posted. It is a terrific interview and I thought it’s comment about Tarzan’s box office was worth pointing out in view of previous comments. Personally, I think it’s good that Alex does a mix of quality arthouse films with blockbusters like Godzilla vs Kong which also give audiences a chance to see him at the multiplexes.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/alexander-skarsgard-in-his-element-1536240618?mod=e2twmag


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Espe said:


> New/old pic of Alex & a dog




Cute.
His face is about as flushed as mine was this weekend with all the )@(*)(#$ snow shoveling and cold.
(looks at new pics of Alex in Queensland, with people in shorts and short sleeves, cries knowing there's 2 months left of this winter crap).
Also, the gentlemen who took the first pic has already deleted it.


----------



## DeMonica

^^^My sympathies. I had my share of shoveling last week. 

https://www.pedestrian.tv/entertainment/alexander-skarsgard-filming-queensland-vegemite/

Marmite, Vegemite   Congrats to him on adapting to  local flavours so well.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex in Queensland, Australia (probably from Jan. 14 Aussie time) shared today (January 15, 2019) on instagram:

*mymaestroisme*:  "Old mate ended up approaching for a closer look hahaha! I still don't think he knows what all the fuss is about. He then proceeded to ask me if I would like a photo with him, which I politley declined #alexanderskarsgard #colesmiamishennanigens."


----------



## Flatsy

This dude thinks it's polite to turn down a graciously offered photograph and then take a stealth photo without permission instead?  What a jerk.

Or maybe I misunderstood that?  I don't know.  Stealth photos aren't cool either way.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
The phrasing is weird, but it's the same woman who did take a photo with him and posted that one yesterday.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No, the old man asked the photographer if she'd like to take a picture of* him* as well, *after* they took a photo of Alex...lol


----------



## Flatsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, the old man asked the photographer if she'd like to take a picture of* him* as well, *after* they took a photo of Alex...lol


Ok, now this this makes a lot more sense. 

The picture of the old man getting a closer look is pretty funny.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

What is Alex's next project or movie  star 2019?  I know he is shooting gvk


----------



## Santress

Another promo still of Alex in *THP *shared by the* Gold Coast International Film Festival*:







Date: Wednesday, March 13th, 2019
Time: 7:30pm
Location: Soundview Cinemas (7 Soundview Marketplace, Port Washington)
Kim Nguyen | Belgium/Canada | English | 111 min | Narrative
In dogged rebellion of the corporate world and in hopes of striking it rich, two scheming cousins Vincent and Anton Zalesky (Jesse Eisenberg and an almost unrecognizable Alexander Skarsgård) set out to build a thousand-mile-long, four-inch-wide tunnel from Kansas to New Jersey that will give them a one-millisecond edge on transactions at the New York Stock Exchange. The cousins are an odd couple united by their desire to forge their own path in life, with Vincent a frantic dreamer and schemer and Anton a socially awkward data genius conjuring the magic seconds edge they need in their plan. While operating as rogues their plan attracts the attention of their ruthless former employer Eva Torres (Salma Hayek), a Wall Street lion willing to devour anyone unlucky enough to get in her way. As time runs out, their plan and its promises grow wilder as the stakes climb higher. A tragicomedy about financial hustlers by Academy Award–nominated director Kim Nguyen, The Hummingbird Project is a thrilling contemporary portrait of a David vs. Goliath mission. (Description adapted from the Toronto International Film Festival)

Official Selection of the 2018 Toronto International Film Festival.

Source:  http://goldcoastfilmfestival.org/hummingbird-project/


----------



## Santress

M.Skarsgård said:


> What is Alex's next project or movie  star 2019?  I know he is shooting gvk


IMDb is still listing Fever Heart but there have been no updates on it there since July 2017.
Has anyone heard anything about FH?


----------



## wonderlick

Why are people always pressed about what he is working on in the future even when he is currently on set and has a bunch of projects?  It is not as if he has not been cast in something for 3 or 4 years, since he is never away from a set for more than a a couple of months at the most.  I don't understand why people periodically start this nonsense and are anxious?  Boredom?  Any announcement will be when the studio or producers want to release it.  Like it has always been. He is good through summer 2020 if that is what he wants.

Furthermore, I can't think of any mainstream actor (outside of The Rock or James Franco) regularly announcing a new project every five minutes.  That is not even close to normal.


----------



## SWlife

wonderlick said:


> Why are people always pressed about what he is working on in the future even when he is currently on set and has a bunch of projects?  It is not as if he has not been cast in something for 3 or 4 years, since he is never away from a set for more than a a couple of months at the most.  I don't understand why people periodically start this nonsense and are anxious?  Boredom?  Any announcement will be when the studio or producers want to release it.  Like it has always been. He is good through summer 2020 if that is what he wants.
> 
> Furthermore, I can't think of any mainstream actor (outside of The Rock or James Franco) regularly announcing a new project every five minutes.  That is not even close to normal.



Just to keep the conversation going. And to see if there might be more news. It’s a little parched here right now.


----------



## DeMonica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, the old man asked the photographer if she'd like to take a picture of* him* as well, *after* they took a photo of Alex...lol


Thanks for the clarification, FreeSpirit71! That was a weird phrasing, indeed.


----------



## wonderlick

gacats said:


> Just to keep the conversation going. And to see if there might be more news. It’s a little parched here right now.




So I was right: Boredom.  
You know if there was an industry notice about a new project, certain people would be all over it in two seconds, which is not a bad thing.  That is why I asked why some people repeatedly do this dance every few months to the point that you can set a clock to it.  

He just is not one of those actors who endlessly puts himself in the media cycle unless he has active promotional duties.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DeMonica said:


> Thanks for the clarification, FreeSpirit71! That was a weird phrasing, indeed.


Made perfect sense to me - but then again - I'm Australian


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> ^^^My sympathies. I had my share of shoveling last week.
> 
> https://www.pedestrian.tv/entertainment/alexander-skarsgard-filming-queensland-vegemite/
> 
> Marmite, Vegemite   Congrats to him on adapting to  local flavours so well.



It wasn't that bad, really, even for the amount of snow. Not too cold, no wind. This weekend, however...



Santress said:


> IMDb is still listing Fever Heart but there have been no updates on it there since July 2017.
> Has anyone heard anything about FH?



I think it's dead.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Made perfect sense to me - but then again - I'm Australian



I had to read it twice to realize she was probably talking about the older gentlemen, but I was also very tired and wasn't sure about it.

Not the ASkars film I was expecting at SXSW:

*Charlize and Seth in Love*
Among Seth Rogen’s many collaborations, two that stand out are the films he made with Jonathan Levine, the sweet cancer survival story “50/50” and the ludicrous holiday stoner opus “The Night Before.” Their third collaboration introduces a promising partner in crime — Charlize Theron, who stars opposite Rogen in an untitled rom-com that takes place under unusual circumstances.

The movie, which was initially called “Flarsky” when it was announced last year, finds Rogen playing an unemployed journalist engaged in a clandestine affair with Theron’s Secretary of State, the dream girl of his youth. “It’s ****ing hilarious and has great performances,” Pierson said. “Plus, it’s actually a romantic comedy with political overtones.” Rogen has found great success launching everything from “Knocked Up” to “Sausage Party” at the festival, so this Lionsgate production is bound to be a hot ticket at the festival.
https://www.indiewire.com/2019/01/sxsw-2019-robert-rodriguez-beto-orourke-1202035869/


----------



## wonderlick

SXSW is the perfect lauch pad for this kind of comedy.  A number of summer adult comedies launch out of SXSW like Trainwreck.  I hope it is really funny.

If you were thinking Kill Team, that would be as misplaced as premiering at Sundance.  You have to know your audience.

TF has been long dead.  It seemed interesting and I like the director, but if Cara was going to insist on being the co-lead, then pass.  There are many models turned successful actirs, but she is not one of them.  But she is an interesting model compared to sone of the cookie cutter ones right now.


----------



## a_sussan

The Hummingbird Project will screen at the Victoria Film Festival on Friday, Feb. 8 at 8:45  pm

https://issuu.com/vff_comm/docs/folding_guide_design_final


----------



## Zola24




----------



## Santress

New promotional stills of Alex, Keira Knightley and Jason Clarke in *The Aftermath*:








Source:  http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/249566/bilder.html


----------



## aerohead21

More than just boredom...maybe simply curiosity. People here that like following his film career might want to see what projects he is working on just to talk about how interesting (or not) they find them to be. Kind of like how some people here like to talk about who he’s dating (or not). Just conversation. What else do you expect people to talk about? I didn’t read any of the questions about what projects he has lined up as being anything other than conversational.


----------



## StarrLady

“After landing a world premiere at SXSW, Lionsgate’s Charlize Theron-Seth Rogen comedy formerly known as Flarsky is moving up its release from June 7 to May 3. This shows that Lionsgate has plenty of confidence in the film, and is playing it not only closer to SXSW, but also putting it on the weekend following Disney/Marvel’s Avengers: Endgame.”
https://deadline.com/2019/01/seth-r...after-scoring-sxsw-world-premiere-1202537217/


----------



## Santress

New poster shared this evening (January 17, 2019) for *THP*:







https://teaser-trailer.com/movie/the-hummingbird-project/

via


----------



## Santress

Both *EW* and *Teaser Trailer* have shared the first official trailer for *THP*:

https://ew.com/movies/2019/01/18/th...-trailer-jesse-eisenberg-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Glad to finally see a trailer, I like it. I love NerdAlex.
Here's the YouTube version:


https://www.instagram.com/thehummingbirdprojectfilm/
https://twitter.com/HummingbirdProj
https://www.thehummingbirdproject.film


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Glad to finally see a trailer, I like it. I love NerdAlex.
> Here's the YouTube version:
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/thehummingbirdprojectfilm/
> https://twitter.com/HummingbirdProj
> https://www.thehummingbirdproject.film



A smile in one eye, tear in the other: it looks really exciting and an unusual character for Alex showcasing his versatility but there hasn't been much information on release dates outside the US so far.


----------



## Santress

Two more promotional stills of Alex in *THP*:





Source:  https://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/Hummingbird-Project-Trailer-45692161


----------



## StarrLady

I went to see the movie On the Basis of Sex last night. And right before the movie, they showed the trailer for The Aftermath. It is always great to see this! So, that is now the 4th film that we know that shows this trailer.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot shared today (January 20, 2019) on instagram:




*annie.j.v*  I guess movie stars have to shop sometimes too .. spotted in my local Coles supermarket #alexander skarsgard #hot as hell #coles miami #gold coast


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!  He looks great!!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's probably not so stealthy as he's probably aware of both this photo being taken, as well as the one by the lady behind him on his right.
He looks great (I'm envious of the shorts-wearing weather) and I'm glad we have them, but ...


----------



## SWlife

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's probably not so stealthy as he's probably aware of both this photo being taken, as well as the one by the lady behind him on his right.
> He looks great (I'm envious of the shorts-wearing weather) and I'm glad we have them, but ...



Is that a tattoo on his calf?


----------



## Kitkath70

He’s had the tattoo for years.  It’s a picture that Valter drew when he was little.  At the time( before Stellan had more children) it symbolized oldest brother and youngest brother to Alex.

Interesting that he’s in Miami now and to see a peek of what he’s buying.  Healthy boy! Nice to see Dada with him.   It’s getting really cold here in Florida today ( at least by Floridaian standards).  Not sure if the cold front will make it all the way to Miami.


----------



## StarrLady

^^
Is he in Miami in Queensland Australia rather than in Florida? The Instagram posted also says “Gold Coast”.


----------



## Aquilegias

Looks like he’s in a Coles supermarket in Miami on the Gold Coast.


----------



## Aquilegias

He’s dressed super appropriately for the Gold Coast. (Shorts a must.) Should blend in nicely.


----------



## Kitkath70

I didn’t know there was a Miami in Queensland.  The section of Florida where Miami is located is also known as the Gold Coast.


----------



## Aquilegias

Yes, there’s a Miami Beach on Queensland’s Gold Coast. Been there many times. Probably named after Miami, Florida.


----------



## Julia_W




----------



## Julia_W

Here’s the link.  It’s from the same lady who works at favorite store.


----------



## Kitkath70

Aquilegias said:


> Yes, there’s a Miami Beach on Queensland’s Gold Coast. Been there many times. Probably named after Miami, Florida.



Yes, it probably is.  Miami is a Native American word.


----------



## lilopond23045

Whats Dadas actual job (with Alex) I've always wondered? I read that he's his assistant but Alex has done project without him there


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Julia_W said:


> Here’s the link.  It’s from the same lady who works at favorite store.




How much pasta and sauce is he intending to make? 



Kitkath70 said:


> Yes, it probably is.  Miami is a Native American word.


Yes, part of their land was what is now Ohio, so many place names here have Miami in them.


----------



## Santress

More stealth shots of Alex with Dada in Australia shared tonight (Jan. 20)/this morning (January 21, 2019) on instagram and twitter:




*nickybritten* #true blood #alexanderaskarsgård #gold coast
Can't believe I was right next to this gorgeous man. I was hoping he would invite me for tea






#alexanderskarsgård  was right next to me. Oh he's sooo handsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












#GoldCoast


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> How much pasta and sauce is he intending to make?
> 
> 
> Yes, part of their land was what is now Ohio, so many place names here have Miami in them.


I guess he's inviting the staff for a meal. Even with the fast metabolism he said he has, those packets of pasta and huge cans of tomato would last him and Dada for a while.   Margot said he's good at making spaghetti bolognese.


----------



## StarrLady

This guy tweeted a picture of him with Alex, he says they were working together.

Alex looks handsome. He looked great in the pics of him in shorts too.


----------



## Zola24




----------



## StarrLady

^
Great that HTD got a nomination. So did TLDG for another type of award.


----------



## a_sussan

I can't see the Godzilla twit pic. It just says loading. 
Here is where the Hold the Dark set photos are from:


----------



## Santress

It's this one, Sus (@a_sussan) 




Link here:



Also found here:



This board can be twitter hostile sometimes but it might be a bug. I'm seeing a zillion versions of your post.


----------



## Zola24

@a_sussan Hej Sussan, I’m sorry you couldn’t see the tumblr post properly, I’ll mention it to the Mods. Btw, the op http://skarsjoy.tumblr.com made it very clear where the photos were from. In future, I’ll repeat the text separately, and post all photos as large as possible too


----------



## DeMonica

Another stealth one which apparently made it to the local papers:

It made me LMHO when I read the poster's answer to the question to what he was doing in OZ:" _he’s here for filming his next movie Godzilla V’s Tarzan._" 
 To be honest, that sounds much  better than Godzilla vs King Kong,  strictly IMHO, but what I'd love to see would be_ Eric vs Tarzan_. I'd even travel to see it.


----------



## Aquilegias

According to the Herald Sun, he’s going to be at the Australian Open with Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban. Must be going to the final on Sunday. (I couldn’t read the details; it’s subscriber-only access.) Should be some pics.


----------



## Santress

A *LDG* promo still shared today (January 24, 2019) on social media:




*drummergirlshow*  Don't confuse drama with reality, it's very dangerous... #TheLittleDrummerGirl



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

I know it’s the Daily Mail but I thought I would post it anyways.

“The big ticket event (Australian Open) is attracting a raft of A-listers including Nicole Kidman, Keith Urban, Anna Wintour, Alexander Skarsgard and Baz Luhrmann.....

...Other Hollywood stars including Alexander Skarsgard, Rose Byrne, Bobby Cannavale and Eric Bana are expected to be court-side on the weekend.”

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-listers-flock-Australian-Open-Melbourne.html


----------



## Zola24

Link to the Glasgow FF '19 brochure just in case everyone can't see the above properly
https://issuu.com/glasgowfilmtheatre/docs/gff2019_full_brochure_digital

And photos larger too


----------



## Zola24

Link to Dublin IFF '19 brochure, jic
https://issuu.com/dublinfilmfest/docs/vmdiff-programme-screen

Photos larger again


----------



## VampFan

Saw this today re: gossip about Charlize/Pitt dating rumors which is BS, but Lainey mentioned Flarsky and the positive feedback. No mention of Alex, but if the movie has positive reviews, good for him. 

https://www.laineygossip.com/charlize-theron-in-la-without-brad-pitt/51805

I had to laugh, because Alex was linked to Charlize and this movie was used as proof months later. You have to love gossip.


----------



## aerohead21

I just saw a FB ad for THP !! Omg it looks so good!!! Alex, aside from trying to be nerdy and half bald looks super adorkable  he dances in a bathrobe down a hotel hallway and realizes the FBI is right behind him in their “men in black” suits  he takes off running like oh sh*t  so funny


----------



## StarrLady

I went to see Serenity at my local movie theatre. Once again they showed the trailer for The Aftermath. So, that’s the fifth movie that we know of which is showing the trailer. My local theatre keeps showing the trailer!


----------



## VampFan

StarrLady said:


> I went to see Serenity at my local movie theatre. Once again they showed the trailer for The Aftermath. So, that’s the fifth movie that we know of which is showing the trailer. My local theatre keeps showing the trailer!



How was it? (serenity) Looks interesting from previews/interviews [emoji106] or [emoji107]


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is Alex going both  

*Alexander Skarsgård’s new movies THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT and THE AFTERMATH are screening at the Dublin International Film Festival (DIFF) in February!*

*Alexander Skarsgård’s new movies THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT and THE AFTERMATH are screening at the Glasgow Film Festival in February and March!
*


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I know it’s the Daily Mail but I thought I would post it anyways.
> 
> “The big ticket event (Australian Open) is attracting a raft of A-listers including Nicole Kidman, Keith Urban, Anna Wintour, Alexander Skarsgard and Baz Luhrmann.....
> 
> ...Other Hollywood stars including Alexander Skarsgard, Rose Byrne, Bobby Cannavale and Eric Bana are expected to be court-side on the weekend.”
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-listers-flock-Australian-Open-Melbourne.html



I dont see alex anywhere


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Principal photography began in November 2018 in Hawaii and Australia and is expected to end in February 2019. Godzilla vs. Kong is scheduled to be released on *May 22, 2020*, in 2D, 3D, and IMAX.
*Godzilla vs. Kong - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla_vs._Kong


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is Alex going both
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård’s new movies THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT and THE AFTERMATH are screening at the Dublin International Film Festival (DIFF) in February!*
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård’s new movies THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT and THE AFTERMATH are screening at the Glasgow Film Festival in February and March!*



I'd be surprised if he went to either one of them.



M.Skarsgård said:


> I dont see alex anywhere



He'll be at the men's final.



M.Skarsgård said:


> Principal photography began in November 2018 in Hawaii and Australia and is expected to end in February 2019. Godzilla vs. Kong is scheduled to be released on *May 22, 2020*, in 2D, 3D, and IMAX.
> *Godzilla vs. Kong - Wikipedia*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla_vs._Kong



Yes, we know this, and have published filming/release info on it several times.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'd be surprised if he went to either one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be at the men's final.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know this, and have published filming/release info on it several times.



Alex is apparently really busy if not going to either of the film festivals .. I didn't know that gozilla vs kong has been published


----------



## StarrLady

VampFan said:


> How was it? (serenity) Looks interesting from previews/interviews [emoji106] or [emoji107]


It was different. The acting was good and I love the ocean. I was not crazy about the ending.


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> I dont see alex anywhere


He hasn’t gone yet. As Buckeye said, he is expected to be there this weekend.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> He hasn’t gone yet. As Buckeye said, he is expected to be there this weekend.



Date: May 14th. 2019 - Jan 27, 2019


----------



## Kendalia

If Godzilla finishes filming in February then maybe Alex will make it to Texas for SXSW in March where I think Hummingbird Project will be shown.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kendalia said:


> If Godzilla finishes filming in February then maybe Alex will make it to Texas for SXSW in March where I think Hummingbird Project will be shown.


 I hope that GVK ends . that alex is coming a lot of projects ..And what does Alex do in texsas?


----------



## StarrLady

Kendalia said:


> If Godzilla finishes filming in February then maybe Alex will make it to Texas for SXSW in March where I think Hummingbird Project will be shown.


It is his other film, the one formerly known as “Flarsky”, which is to be shown at SXSW.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> It is his other film, the one formerly known as “Flarsky”, which is to be shown at SXSW
> 
> 
> StarrLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is his other film, the one formerly known as “Flarsky”, which is to be shown at SXSW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The movie formerly known as “Flarsky” will have its world premiere at SXSW in March. *
> It’s one of the festival’s headliners. The film festival runs March 8-17, 2019 in Austin, Texas. The specific date of the premiere has not been announced yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kendalia

Sorry about that guess it was just wishful thinking that Alex would be in Austin for Hummingbird.  Doubt he would show up for Flarsky since it sounds like he has a small role.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kendalia said:


> Sorry about that guess it was just wishful thinking that Alex would be in Austin for Hummingbird.  Doubt he would show up for Flarsky since it sounds like he has a small role.


No need to apologize for myself i still don't know where to go .. i know only gvk ends in february what about after


----------



## DeMonica

aerohead21 said:


> I just saw a FB ad for THP !! Omg it looks so good!!! Alex, aside from trying to be nerdy and half bald looks super adorkable  he dances in a bathrobe down a hotel hallway and realizes the FBI is right behind him in their “men in black” suits  he takes off running like oh sh*t  so funny


I think The Dance has been mentioned, maybe at a Q&A, but the creators didn't want any spoilers IIRC. It looks very funny, both his face and moves.   Hopefully, getting good reviews in the festival circuit would help with getting a wider release.

Kendalia: it's a supporting role, but may not be a very small role.  Perry was a supporting role, too. He might come to SXSW to do promo.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alex should be a Dublin-Glasgow - Film Festival & Texas promo in February-March poor alex


----------



## Aquilegias

StarrLady said:


> It is his other film, the one formerly known as “Flarsky”, which is to be shown at SXSW.


Have they changed the title?


----------



## StarrLady

Aquilegias said:


> Have they changed the title?


They said it would no longer be known as “Flarsky” but they have not yet revealed the new title of the film.


----------



## Aquilegias

StarrLady said:


> They said it would no longer be known as “Flarsky” but they have not yet revealed the new title of the film.


Thanks for that.


----------



## Santress

It looks like he was at the *Australian Open* tonight (January 27, 2019):

And Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard cheering on the guys!

Source:  https://wwos.nine.com.au/tennis/aus...am-video/7342703c-155a-43b1-93f6-2642930c93bc


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> It looks like he was at the *Australian Open* tonight (January 27, 2019)
> And Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard cheering on the guys!
> 
> Source:  https://wwos.nine.com.au/tennis/aus...am-video/7342703c-155a-43b1-93f6-2642930c93bc




Alex friend dada ( Right) colorful shirt


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> It looks like he was at the *Australian Open* tonight (January 27, 2019):
> 
> And Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgard cheering on the guys!
> 
> Source:  https://wwos.nine.com.au/tennis/aus...am-video/7342703c-155a-43b1-93f6-2642930c93bc


Thanks Santress!  The final finally.  Alex and his old friend....the pale blue linnen shirt. IMO they were made for each other, he looks fab in it.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
I was hoping that he'd bring out a LDG shirt, though I really wanted the marigold one. But he does indeed look fab in this one as well.


----------



## Aquilegias

DeMonica said:


> Thanks Santress!  The final finally.  Alex and his old friend....the pale blue linnen shirt. IMO they were made for each other, he looks fab in it.


I was also thinking how nice he looks in that shirt. Shame it wasn’t a more exciting match for him.


----------



## Santress

A few more from The Daily Mail:

*Welcome to the gun show! Hollywood hunk Alexander Skarsgård puts his bulging biceps on display while sitting courtside at the Australian Open




*

He's set to star in the blockbuster film Godzilla vs. Kong. 

And Hollywood hunk Alexander Skarsgård proved why he's been cast as a dreamy action hero while sitting courtside at the Australia Open on Sunday. 

The Swedish actor, 42, looked ruggedly handsome as he braved the warm weather and watched the match at Rod Laver Arena.

The True blood alum appeared to be an avid tennis fan as he sat engrossed in one of the men's single's matches. 

Alexander made sure to have his bulging biceps on full display as he sat in the stands, opting to wear a pale blue short sleeve shirt at the sporting event. 

He commanded plenty of attention by keeping it simple, finishing his outfit with a pair of blue jeans, a watch and a pair of sunglasses. 

At other points, muscular Alexander was spotted chatting with pals who were sitting near him.

The handsome actor has been linked to some of Hollywood's hottest stars including Charlize Theron and UK It girl Alexa Chung. 

Alexander spoke about romance rumours, specifically with his ex Charlize Theron, in a report by the Wall Street Journal last year.   

'It doesn’t affect me. People can think whatever they want,' he said, admitting he had heard the rumors despite not being on social media.   

The hunky Swede revealed he wasn't quite ready to be tied down yet. 

Alexander gained a loyal following in HBO series True Blood from 2008 to 2014 - more recently he has been on Big Little Lies. 

He will next star in the new Godzilla vs Kong film. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...g-rd-puts-bulging-biceps-Australian-Open.html


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> I was hoping that he'd bring out a LDG shirt, though I really wanted the marigold one. But he does indeed look fab in this one as well.


He might have put the marigold shirt in his suitcase, too. I think the pale blue  fits the occasion better, but, hopefully, we'll have the pleasure to see him in the marigold, too. That colour would work with well with the sunny Australian weather.  BTW any shirt would do with those arms - arm porn at its best. 
I hope the expression on his face shows concentration, not anger.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> Alex should be a Dublin-Glasgow - Film Festival & Texas promo in February-March poor alex


He doesn't go to every film festival. That would be exhausting. He goes to premiers or events scheduled with a major Q&A. And even then it will depend on his schedule. He has gone to SXSW before.

He could always decide to take a vacation next.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> He doesn't go to every film festival. That would be exhausting. He goes to premiers or events scheduled with a major Q&A. And even then it will depend on his schedule. He has gone to SXSW before.
> 
> He could always decide to take a vacation next.


    That's what I think, too, that alex is not getting up to a lot of place same time
even though these are his films..It will then see if he has any of these!!!


----------



## Santress

From instagram:



*
vinternet2000 * #ThroughTheTunnel #Happy Birthday Daaaaan



From twitter:







 Celeb cellies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#AusOpen
	









HQs from today (January 27, 2019):































Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/xXdAM


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> That's what I think, too, that alex is not getting up to a lot of place same time
> even though these are his films..It will then see if he has any of these!!!



I would love for him to go to all the festivals in the next few weeks. But the reality is it depends on his schedule and if the studios think he needs to be there.


----------



## Aquilegias

DeMonica said:


> He might have put the marigold shirt in his suitcase, too. I think the pale blue  fits the occasion better, but, hopefully, we'll have the pleasure to see him in the marigold, too. That colour would work with well with the sunny Australian weather.  BTW any shirt would do with those arms - arm porn at its best.
> I hope the expression on his face shows concentration, not anger.


Demonica, I have to say he looks a bit cranky in the latest photos. And speaking of the Aussie weather, I’m glad he didn’t come down to Melbourne on Thursday or Friday; I imagine a Swede would really roast in 40 plus degrees (celsius).


----------



## Santress

Another from the *Australian Open Men's Final* (January 27, 2019):




*fionahamiltonphoto* Vampires can only come to night games #trueblood #celebrity #celebrities #australianopen #AO19 #ausopen19 #tennis #visitmelbourne #grandslam #photooftheday #canon #officialphotographer #sport #AO2019 #ausopen


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I would love for him to go to all the festivals in the next few weeks. But the reality is it depends on his schedule and if the studios think he needs to be there.


 BuckeyeChicago you said earlier: I'd be surprised if he went to either of them. But never know


----------



## DeMonica

Aquilegias said:


> Demonica, I have to say he looks a bit cranky in the latest photos. And speaking of the Aussie weather, I’m glad he didn’t come down to Melbourne on Thursday or Friday; I imagine a Swede would really roast in 40 plus degrees (celsius).


He looks a bit (?) tense. IMO living in LA  must have built up his tolerance to heat and  summers in New York are just as boiling hot, especially in Manhattan. Lucky to him he can tan nicely, too, unlike his friend, Dada.
I think he would enjoy a visit to Dublin or Glasgow, but I agree with Buckeye.


----------



## Aquilegias

DeMonica said:


> He looks a bit (?) tense. IMO living in LA  must have built up his tolerance to heat and  summers in New York are just as boiling hot, especially in Manhattan. Lucky to him he can tan nicely, too, unlike his friend, Dada.
> I think he would enjoy a visit to Dublin or Glasgow, but I agree with Buckeye.


True. LA and New York can both be pretty debilitating. I just couldn’t resist the cheesy pun.


----------



## wonderlick

audiogirl said:


> He doesn't go to every film festival. That would be exhausting. He goes to premiers or events scheduled with a major Q&A. And even then it will depend on his schedule. He has gone to SXSW before.
> 
> He could always decide to take a vacation next.



He better not take anytime off at all.  Because if he doesn't have at least 10 projects lined up/announced that means he is in trouble according to this thread.  He is the only actor I have ever seen constantly working and is now a lead on the set of a highly anticipated blockbuster and people still complain that he should be attending a festival in Dublin of all places.  Wow!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> *He looks a bit (?) tense*. IMO living in LA  must have built up his tolerance to heat and  summers in New York are just as boiling hot, especially in Manhattan. Lucky to him he can tan nicely, too, unlike his friend, Dada.
> I think he would enjoy a visit to Dublin or Glasgow, but I agree with Buckeye.



Maybe he's a Nadal fan?


----------



## Aquilegias

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Maybe he's a Nadal fan?


We could run a competition on the reasons for that expression. He’s hungry but Dada won’t share... He’s trying to remember lines...


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Maybe he's a Nadal fan?


 ...and when he's a fan, he spares no effort and gives a good training to those vocal chords. 



Aquilegias said:


> We could run a competition on the reasons for that expression. He’s hungry but Dada won’t share... He’s trying to remember lines...


Challenge accepted:  That idiot who tosses his phone in my face, blocks my view to the right at a pivotal point of the match.


----------



## Aquilegias

DeMonica said:


> ...and when he's a fan, he spares no effort and gives a good training to those vocal chords.
> 
> 
> Challenge accepted:  That idiot who tosses his phone in my face, blocks my view to the right at a pivotal point of the match.


Nice one!
Or... the idiot with the phone is pretending to take a photo of his girlfriend but is really just trying to sneak a shot of me.


----------



## Zola24

alexanderskarsgarded.tumblr.com /post/182402580980/
*Alexander Skarsgard & Keira Knightley in The Aftermath *
Full hq links at above.


----------



## Santress

New promo stills of Alex and Keira in The Aftermath:








Source:  http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/249566/bilder.html


----------



## DeMonica

I can see that the character Stefan Lubert wears his watch, as Perry Wright  also did, on his right hand. Even Gadi Becker's watch ended up on his right wrist in a few scenes, but it was probably the dresser's mistake, because in the beginning and in most of the scenes it's definitely on his left wrist. I know that Alex wears his watch on his right, but he's no lefty, and it was mentioned in this thread, yet I haven't find any info on why. Does anyone know why he wears his watch on the "wrong" side?


----------



## Flatsy

I'm right handed and always wear watches on my right wrist.  No reason, just feels better that way.

At this point, I think I would have trouble trying to fasten a watch on my left wrist because I'm so used to doing it the other way.


----------



## Zola24

*Untitled Seth Rogen-Charlize Theron SXSW Comedy Now Titled ‘Long Shot’*

Lionsgate will not be pulling any stunts at SXSW by unveiling the title to Seth Rogen and Charlize Theron’s new comedy at the Austin, TX fest, rather the studio unveiled today that the May 3rd comedy is now titled _Long Shot. _
For quite some time, the Jonathan Levine-directed comedy was known as _Flarsky _named after Rogen’s protagonist in the pic, Fred Flarsky. Lionsgate then untitled the movie.

In the movie, Rogen plays an unemployed journalist battered by his own misfortune, who decides to pursue Charlotte Field, his childhood crush and babysitter who now happens to be one of the most powerful and unattainable women on the planet.

At last year’s SXSW, Blumhouse walked into the festival with an ‘untitled’ movie and right before the pic projected on the screen, Jason Blum revealed the movie was a sequel: _Unfriended: Dark Web._

deadline.com/2019/01/seth-rogen-charlize-theron-comedy-titled-long-shot-sxsw-1202544793/

Flarsky is now being called “Long Shot” according to Deadline via skarsjoy.tumblr /post/182409434308 (which is where I happened to see the info as that is where I spend most of my 'Alex time'.)


----------



## audiogirl

Aquilegias said:


> Nice one!
> Or... the idiot with the phone is pretending to take a photo of his girlfriend but is really just trying to sneak a shot of me.


It did look like he was going to bite that guy's hand off.


----------



## StarrLady

Zola24 said:


> *Untitled Seth Rogen-Charlize Theron SXSW Comedy Now Titled ‘Long Shot’*
> 
> Lionsgate will not be pulling any stunts at SXSW by unveiling the title to Seth Rogen and Charlize Theron’s new comedy at the Austin, TX fest, rather the studio unveiled today that the May 3rd comedy is now titled _Long Shot. _
> For quite some time, the Jonathan Levine-directed comedy was known as _Flarsky _named after Rogen’s protagonist in the pic, Fred Flarsky. Lionsgate then untitled the movie.
> 
> In the movie, Rogen plays an unemployed journalist battered by his own misfortune, who decides to pursue Charlotte Field, his childhood crush and babysitter who now happens to be one of the most powerful and unattainable women on the planet.
> 
> At last year’s SXSW, Blumhouse walked into the festival with an ‘untitled’ movie and right before the pic projected on the screen, Jason Blum revealed the movie was a sequel: _Unfriended: Dark Web._
> 
> deadline.com/2019/01/seth-rogen-charlize-theron-comedy-titled-long-shot-sxsw-1202544793/
> 
> Flarsky is now being called “Long Shot” according to Deadline via skarsjoy.tumblr /post/182409434308 (which is where I happened to see the info as that is where I spend most of my 'Alex time'.)


Thanks for the info.
The new title of “Long Shot” has already been updated on both Box Office Mojo and on IMDb.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/

https://www.boxofficemojo.com/schedule/?view=&release=&date=2019-05-03&showweeks=5&p=.htm


----------



## Zola24

^ Thanks, that's very good to know. 

I'm not sure if Long Shot is a huge improvement though.


----------



## lilopond23045

audiogirl said:


> It did look like he was going to bite that guy's hand off.


Does everyone think that guy is really trying to take his photo? I can't see it, it just looks like he's taking the photo of the woman beside him and plus it too too too obvious if he's trying to do so I'd think if he asked at the end Alex would probably be ok with it. I like Alex I think he's really talented and all so this is no dis what's so ever but he ain't Beyonce not every is trying to sneak a photo of him and also there's a professional doing the job for those people so they should just stay there and their photo would be in the press.


----------



## Aquilegias

lilopond23045 said:


> Does everyone think that guy is really trying to take his photo? I can't see it, it just looks like he's taking the photo of the woman beside him and plus it too too too obvious if he's trying to do so I'd think if he asked at the end Alex would probably be ok with it. I like Alex I think he's really talented and all so this is no dis what's so ever but he ain't Beyonce not every is trying to sneak a photo of him and also there's a professional doing the job for those people so they should just stay there and their photo would be in the press.


It was just a bit of fun.


----------



## lilopond23045

Aquilegias said:


> It was just a bit of fun.


I know, but sometimes when you read instead of hearing you don't know the tone, but I've seen utter nonsense on here that is taken to another level that makes you wonder.


----------



## DeMonica

audiogirl said:


> It did look like he was going to bite that guy's hand off.


Definitely not a happy camper.
I'm a bit surprised, though, that there were so few pics taken and posted on SM. There were practically no selfies emerging from the event IIRC, except the Cut Copy one. It was a big event and it had been mentioned in the press that he would be attending. I guess  getting tickets would have been nearly impossible  and extremely expensive, but if I were a fan living in the area I might have hung around the tennis court that evening.


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a new article about “Long Shot”. It provides us with more of a plot summary. It also mentions that Alexander Skarsgard plays the hot Canadian prime minister.

https://theplaylist.net/long-shot-f...190130/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Santress

Promo video shared by *The Hummingbird Project* today (January 30, 2019):



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x)


----------



## Flatsy

lilopond23045 said:


> Does everyone think that guy is really trying to take his photo? I can't see it, it just looks like he's taking the photo of the woman beside him and plus it too too too obvious if he's trying to do so I'd think if he asked at the end Alex would probably be ok with it. I like Alex I think he's really talented and all so this is no dis what's so ever but he ain't Beyonce not every is trying to sneak a photo of him and also there's a professional doing the job for those people so they should just stay there and their photo would be in the press.


I thought the guy was trying to take his picture.  He was pretending to take the girl's picture but the camera itself was actually pointed at Alex.  That happens to celebrities a lot.   I've seen several pictures of George Clooney taken in restaurants by people pretending to take pictures of each other but really just trying to get George in the background and so he's making a face or giving them the finger.  That's happened to Alex multiple times too.

Alex isn't Beyonce but this thread is full of stealth photos of him, and those are just the ones the thread contributors have tracked down, which means it happens to him even more often than we know about.  I think he has the right to be annoyed by it.


----------



## Aquilegias

To Buckeye Chicago and anyone else possibly affected by the polar vortex, I hope you’re doing ok.


----------



## StarrLady

The Hummingbird Project will be at another film festival. It will show on March 1 and March 2 at the Kingston Canadian Film Festival. (Kingston is in Ontario.)

https://kingcanfilmfest.com/KCFF19/hummingbird/


----------



## Aquilegias

Flatsy said:


> I thought the guy was trying to take his picture.  He was pretending to take the girl's picture but the camera itself was actually pointed at Alex.  That happens to celebrities a lot.   I've seen several pictures of George Clooney taken in restaurants by people pretending to take pictures of each other but really just trying to get George in the background and so he's making a face or giving them the finger.  That's happened to Alex multiple times too.
> 
> Alex isn't Beyonce but this thread is full of stealth photos of him, and those are just the ones the thread contributors have tracked down, which means it happens to him even more often than we know about.  I think he has the right to be annoyed by it.


It would be annoying. He seems to respond really well to people who talk to him and ask for a photo. Who doesn’t want to be treated like a person, not an object?


----------



## lilopond23045

Flatsy said:


> I thought the guy was trying to take his picture.  He was pretending to take the girl's picture but the camera itself was actually pointed at Alex.  That happens to celebrities a lot.   I've seen several pictures of George Clooney taken in restaurants by people pretending to take pictures of each other but really just trying to get George in the background and so he's making a face or giving them the finger.  That's happened to Alex multiple times too.
> 
> Alex isn't Beyonce but this thread is full of stealth photos of him, and those are just the ones the thread contributors have tracked down, which means it happens to him even more often than we know about.  I think he has the right to be annoyed by it.



I completely agree, to what you have said and I've seen those photos a few times like the last 2 weeks, but when your literally 5 inches away from the guy in front of him its kinda moronic to not just ask for one. If this was like a giddy 20 year old I would probably not think twice but that guy seemed to be old enough to have common sense and know he could be seen. 
Plus we've only seen 5 photos not 50 shot by shot of the incident, so what could look like someone angling the phone to his face could simply be someone in mid move lowering or raising their hands and the press photo just happened to be taken in that unfortunate moment.
I personally don't believe that he was taking his photo and most of those stealth photos of Alex or whomever are usually of some distance longer than 4-5 inches or not directly to his face where he can see them (unless they ask him like the lady in the store) , I think a lot of people that take those photos are intimidated or nervous because its a famous person, so to bluntly take it like that right in his face where the photo would turn out looking imperfect, I don't see that happening. I don't know what set of photos you've seen I but I actually saw one of the guy actually taken the photo of the woman beside him, phone directed to her face which is why I believe he's wasn't taken ALexs photo and that was just a mid move shot.


----------



## DeMonica

lilopond23045 said:


> I completely agree, to what you have said and I've seen those photos a few times like the last 2 weeks, but *when your literally 5 inches away from the guy in front of him its kinda moronic to not just ask for one. If this was like a giddy 20 year old I would probably not think twice but that guy seemed to be old enough to have common sense and know he could be seen. *
> Plus we've only seen 5 photos not 50 shot by shot of the incident, so what could look like someone angling the phone to his face could simply be someone in mid move lowering or raising their hands and the press photo just happened to be taken in that unfortunate moment.
> *I personally don't believe that he was taking his photo and most of those stealth photos of Alex or whomever are usually of some distance longer than 4-5 inches or not directly to his face where he can see them *(unless they ask him like the lady in the store) , I think a lot of people that take those photos are intimidated or nervous because its a famous person, so to bluntly take it like that right in his face where the photo would turn out looking imperfect, I don't see that happening. I don't know what set of photos you've seen I but I actually saw one of the guy actually taken the photo of the woman beside him, phone directed to her face which is why I believe he's wasn't taken ALexs photo and that was just a mid move shot.


Keanu Reeves, whose pics has been analyzed by millions for several decades so he really knows how it feels like, said that  "a picture can tell a thousand words, and none of them can be right. Or true." So it's still just guessing  on our part.
 Alex might be tense for a reason that would never occur to us. I looked those pics at the tennis court  again: the way this guy holds the phone and IMO he is not trying to take a pic of Alex. I have seen people who were old enough to be grandparents, therefore should have known better, losing common sense and acting like giddy teenagers when around a celebrity, so it can happen to anybody of any sex at any age. These people around him at the match don't seem to be like that, though. I've said once here that I only approached celebrities at public events when it's expected and  wouldn't take a stealth pic from a distance, but if someone is really shy (to bother a celebrity) I might understand.


----------



## wonderlick

Even more than normal long winded cheap amatuer psychology and fanfiction flying around here over random photos.  What's new?  

Anyway, Lionsgate must be really confident in Long Shot to move it up on the calendar.  A trailer will likely drop in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SWlife

wonderlick said:


> Even more than normal long winded cheap amatuer psychology and fanfiction flying around here over random photos.  What's new?
> 
> Anyway, Lionsgate must be really confident in Long Shot to move it up on the calendar.  A trailer will likely drop in the next couple of weeks.



Your attitude to those you disagree with seems unnecessarily harsh. Not sure if English is a second language for you, but I wish you’d take the edge off your responses a little bit. 
This is a discussion thread and all opinions have merit, whether you think so or not. Yes, I will put you on ignore but I’d like you to dial it back if you would.


----------



## Aquilegias

DeMonica said:


> Keanu Reeves, whose pics has been analyzed by millions for several decades so he really knows how it feels like, said that  "a picture can tell a thousand words, and none of them can be right. Or true." So it's still just guessing  on our part.
> Alex might be tense for a reason that would never occur to us. I looked those pics at the tennis court  again: the way this guy holds the phone and IMO he is not trying to take a pic of Alex. I have seen people who were old enough to be grandparents, therefore should have known better, losing common sense and acting like giddy teenagers when around a celebrity, so it can happen to anybody of any sex at any age. These people around him at the match don't seem to be like that, though. I've said once here that I only approached celebrities at public events when it's expected and  wouldn't take a stealth pic from a distance, but if someone is really shy (to bother a celebrity) I might understand.


Yes, and that was actually my point in flippantly suggesting competing for the best reason for his expression. He may have had tight shoes for all I know. I think I’ll go back to lurking and enjoying the pretty pictures.


----------



## StarrLady

Aquilegias said:


> Yes, and that was actually my point in flippantly suggesting competing for the best reason for his expression. He may have had tight shoes for all I know. I think I’ll go back to lurking and enjoying the pretty pictures.


I hope you don’t go back to just lurking. It is nice when people post and contribute, so please continue to do so.

I hope BuckeyeChicago and others in the Midwest are doing okay. It is very cold where I am too (in the Northeast) but it was the worst for those in the Midwest. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## DeMonica

Aquilegias said:


> Yes, and that was actually my point in flippantly suggesting competing for the best reason for his expression. He may have had tight shoes for all I know. I think I’ll go back to lurking and enjoying the pretty pictures.


Please, stay and comment! Hopefully, Alex is going to start promoting his new movies soon and we can all enjoy those pretty pics together.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Bad thing that I can see alex movies / tv series I've seen true blood, mute, hold the dark, battleship. I live in a place that doesn't show all movies / tv series ..


----------



## DeMonica

I would recommend you to check which movies of his are available online. You can watch some of Alex's movies and series on HBOgo, Eg. Generation Kill, True Blood or Big Little Lies, Tarzan and Straw Dogs. The service is available in many countries and  you can subscribe directly.  Amazon also has a decent catalogue of his movies including the latest, The Little Drummer Girl. I use both of services. I found some of Alex's early work on Youtube, although sometimes only parts of it. Unfortunately, if you live in smaller country or even a small town regardless the country, your opportunities to see movies, especially art/indy movies are quite limited, but you still have the net. Good luck!


----------



## OHVamp

I'd also suggest trying to find "What Maisie Knew", "The East", and "Disconnect". Although really hard to find, I've liked his Swedish projects Om Sara and Cupen too. I first discovered how cute and charismatic he was in this short called "Never Be Mine". Some my think me shallow, but I thought I'd melt when he kisses the girl in the end.  I believe this is the proper link to it. If not, you can find it by googling.


----------



## DeMonica

OHVamp said:


> I'd also suggest trying to find "What Maisie Knew", "The East", and "Disconnect". Although really hard to find, I've liked his Swedish projects Om Sara and Cupen too. I first discovered how cute and charismatic he was in this short called "Never Be Mine". Some my think me shallow, but I thought I'd melt when he kisses the girl in the end.  I believe this is the proper link to it. If not, you can find it by googling.



Last time I was there I saw What Maisie Knew, The East, Disconnect and the movie he did with Mads Mikkelsen (Exit?) on Amazon. 
That kiss was perfect and you are definitely not the only one would melt . I was searching for the whole short film without much luck. I liked Om Sara. I haven't found much of Cupen. I loved the parts of Hundtricket - a character which is a polar opposite to Erik. Somebody has uploaded the whole movie, but it's in Swedish and without subtitles - so since I know only two Swedish words ( Tack and Skål) it doesn't work for me. I think he should do more comedies.


----------



## OHVamp

Time seems to have had some items disappear. I used to be able to find the entire "Never Be Mine" short, as well as "Om Sara" on the internet. Plus get chapters of Cupen with subtitles too. This was a good 8-9 years ago though. Haven't seen much of Hundtricket.

I thought he was exceptionally lovable, drool worthy in "What Mazie Knew".

Glad someone else thinks that was one epic kiss.


----------



## Julia_W

Dada has posted a new pic of himself and Alex in Australia.


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> Dada has posted a new pic of himself and Alex in Australia.



Thanks, Julia!  Somebody takes training very seriously. Those trapezius muscles are trained to perfection.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I hope you don’t go back to just lurking. It is nice when people post and contribute, so please continue to do so.
> 
> I hope BuckeyeChicago and others in the Midwest are doing okay. It is very cold where I am too (in the Northeast) but it was the worst for those in the Midwest. Stay warm everyone!



I feel lucky, it was very cold, but not as cold as Chicago and other places in the Upper Midwest. And today it's sunny and 55 degrees.



DeMonica said:


> Thanks, Julia!  Somebody takes training very seriously. *Those trapezius muscles are trained to perfection.*



First thing I noticed was the annoying filter that Dada used. 2nd thing was 'oh, look at those back muscles!' 

I do appreciate all the work he puts in to make them look like that!


----------



## Julia_W

^^ I know.  Dada loves that red and green filter.  As much as I wish he hadn’t used it, I think it may accentuate the back muscles.  Wow!!


----------



## Santress

Another poster for *The Aftermath *featuring Alex, Keira & Jason Clarke:




Source:  http://www.impawards.com/intl/uk/2019/aftermath_ver3.html


----------



## Zola24

Oldies but goodies!










New/old promo still of *Alexander Skarsgård* as Leo Beiler by *Frank Ockenfels* for *Mute*. (The 2nd has been used for Netflix promos, but not this big.) Click here for other photos from Frank of Alex.
skarsjoy on tumblr /post/182552072683






Photo from realrudyreyes posted February 1, 2019 of himself and the _Generation Kill_ guys.

#flashbackfriday#generationkill #finalmission#fullmissionprofile for Actors Stunts and Security w @ericmichaelkocher@jeff_carisalez @danthestuntman @yairjl Alexander Skarsgård @bjornsteinbach @jon_huertas @francois_blackratstunts and all other Poet Warriors .. 2008 #getsome#reconmarine #scoutsniper #veterans

Thanks to MissingAngel for the find!




skarsjoy on tumblr /post/182498013423/


----------



## DeMonica

I wonder what would have happened if that scene had remained in the movie....
https://ew.com/movies/10-things-you...coms/#alexander-skarsgard-was-almost-in-hitch

"Three years before breaking out on _True Blood_, Skarsgard was cast in _Hitch_ as Sebastian, the playboy ex of Allegra Cole (Amber Valletta) and romantic rival of Albert Brennaman (Kevin James).

“We shot a huge sequence at Madison Square Garden with Alexander, Will [Smith], Kevin, and Amber,” director Andy Tennant told EW. While the game made the cut, Skarsgard didn’t, as his scenes were deemed unnecessary. He only appears in the finished film via a newspaper photo."


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared today (February 6, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Everything starts with a dream. #TheHummingbirdProject hits select theaters March 15.



Also found here:



and on Facebook here (x).


----------



## Santress

*THP* promo still/poster shared by Salma today (February 6, 2019) on instagram:

*salmahayek* Very excited for @thehummingbirdprojectfilm to be released next month!
Muy emocionado por #TheHummingbirdProjectFlim ser lanzado el próximo mes!


----------



## Santress

^Not sure why but Salma deleted her post.

New promo posters for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (February 7, 2019) on instagram:






Source:  *20thcenturyfoxitalia* February 7, 2019 insta stories

https://www.instagram.com/20thcenturyfoxitalia/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTk3Mzk0Njc5NjQzNDc3MTI4Nw==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTk3Mzk0NjMyODQwMDY5ODU0Ng==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTk3Mzk0Njk4OTE2Mjk2NTM0Mw==.2


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> *THP* promo still/poster shared by Salma today (February 6, 2019) on instagram:
> 
> *salmahayek* Very excited for @thehummingbirdprojectfilm to be released next month!
> Muy emocionado por #TheHummingbirdProjectFlim ser lanzado el próximo mes!



Weird. If you check her IG accont, it's there, though. Maybe she had deleted it first , and put it back later.


----------



## Zola24

alexanderskarsgarded.tumblr.com /post/182636164270/
*Alexander Skarsgard in the upcoming film The Aftermath










*


----------



## Santress

DeMonica said:


> Weird. If you check her IG accont, it's there, though. Maybe she had deleted it first , and put it back later.


The one she has up is the 2nd post she made. For some reason, she deleted the first post and swapped out the pic.

New promo stills of Alex and Keira in *The Aftermath*:














Source:  http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/249566.html


----------



## bellebottomblues

Hello, I'm a long time reader at TPF.  Also a long time Alex fan.  Finally decided to join up and add to your conversations.  I'm very excited about The Aftermath coming out!  Thanks Santress for all the beautiful promo stills, today.   I also really enjoyed The Little Drummer Girl and am so happy Alex is starring in a huge production like Godzilla vs. Kong.  He is working hard and I really appreciate his efforts.  I love whenever he has something new coming out!


----------



## Julia_W

Alex posted a sweet reply to one of Kristen Bauer’s Instagram posts.  This was his reply to the shot if their last day together on True Blood.


----------



## Julia_W

Sorry I goofed that post up so badly.  Anyway I wanted to make sure you saw @rexdanger’s comment.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://whatsontheredcarpet.com/the-aftermath-world-premiere/

*Date:* Monday 18th February 2019
*Location: *Picturehouse Central, London
*Attending: *Keira Knightley, Alexander Skargård, Jason Clarke, Fionn O’Shea, Kate Phillips, Rhidian Brook, Joe Shrapnel, Anna Waterhouse, James Kent plus special guests

*Directed: *James Kent*
Starring: *Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård, Jason Clarke


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> View attachment 4333943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex posted a sweet reply to one of Kristen Bauer’s Instagram posts.  This was his reply to the shot if their last day together on True Blood.



So sweet. TB was a series with exciting characters, with much more potiential than utilized, and very silly, impossible story lines even for a vampire story. Yet, the relationship between Eric and Pam always rang true and credible. Probably, it's not just because they are both excellent actors, but their off-screen friendship was/is authentic, too.  This convo is another proof to that. 



M.Skarsgård said:


> https://whatsontheredcarpet.com/the-aftermath-world-premiere/
> 
> *Date:* Monday 18th February 2019
> *Location: *Picturehouse Central, London
> *Attending: *Keira Knightley, Alexander Skargård, Jason Clarke, Fionn O’Shea, Kate Phillips, Rhidian Brook, Joe Shrapnel, Anna Waterhouse, James Kent plus special guests
> 
> *Directed: *James Kent
> *Starring: *Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård, Jason Clarke


Is anyone going? I'd love to...


----------



## Santress

Welcome @bellebottomblues! 

Fan pics of Alex and Valter shared on twitter today (February 8, 2019):






Alexander Skarsgård 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Valter Skarsgård


----------



## bellebottomblues

Doesn't she look happy?  Sweet smiles on the guys, too!  Thx for the fanphotos, Santress.
.
I would love to attend that premiere in London, but I am not close enough to do that.  sigh

I've spent many hours watching and rewatching episodes of True Blood.  One of my fave relationships between characters was the one of Pam and her vampire 'daddy',Eric.   I liked them in the books too.  It does not surprise me at all they got along in real life, it showed in their work!  Nice to think about TB again!


----------



## StarrLady

Here are some pics from the Upcoming Big Little Lies


----------



## StarrLady

I just saw the movie Cold Pursuit. This time they showed the trailer for The Hummingbird Project. It looked great on the big screen.

HBO tweeted that BLL is coming in June.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> Here are some pics from the Upcoming Big Little Lies



Great news! GOT in April, BLL2 in June - thanks HBO!


----------



## Santress

BTS pic of Alex filming *THP*:

*tracyandtrinity*  Trinity with her onset parents. What a great time she had with all cast and crew.#amti #greatful #greatday #castme #actra #director



via

*tracyandtrinity* Trinity and Alex Skarsgard in The Hummingbird Project trailer
#onset #producer #castme #boxoffice #feature #alexanderskarsgard #actra #actor


----------



## Santress

New fan photo from Australia shared tonight (February 9, 2019) on instagram:




*vivsnapshots* Look who I met.... the awesome hunk creature #alexanderskarsgard #thelegendoftarzan #truebloodhbo #alexanderskasgard at the art gallery/museum in lucky me..... OMG I look like a dwarf. don’t care


----------



## Santress

Promo video of Alex's *Aftermath* poster shared on social media this morning (February 10, 2019):

*foxsearchlightuk*  Alexander Skarsgård stars as Stefan Lubert, a German architect whose beautiful house is requisitioned by the British Army to become the new home of colonel and Mrs Morgan (Jason Clarke and Keira Knightley). See #TheAftermathFilm in cinemas March 1.



Also found here:


----------



## Ludwig

OHVamp said:


> I'd also suggest trying to find "What Maisie Knew", "The East", and "Disconnect". Although really hard to find, I've liked his Swedish projects Om Sara and Cupen too. I first discovered how cute and charismatic he was in this short called "Never Be Mine". Some my think me shallow, but I thought I'd melt when he kisses the girl in the end.  I believe this is the proper link to it. If not, you can find it by googling.



I finally got to see “What Masie Knew” as it was free on Amazon Prime.  I loved seeing Skarsgård with long hair in t-shirts and jeans  Beautifully filmed but so darn sad.


----------



## Santress

Another *TIFF 2018* Portrait:




Source:   Photographer:  *MAARTEN de BOER*

via *The Licensing Project* (x)


----------



## Santress

More portraits of Alex by *Maarten de Boer* from *TIFF 2018* (September 2018, Ontario) and the *Summer 2018 Television Critics Association* press tour (July 28, 2018, California).













Source:  *TheLicensingProject.com* 

https://thelicensingproject.com/Promotion/eba7d6e2-52f1-4eba-8bb6-980adef46b7f


----------



## Santress

Source:  *TheLicensingProject.com* 

https://thelicensingproject.com/Promotion/eba7d6e2-52f1-4eba-8bb6-980adef46b7f


----------



## lilopond23045

Does anybody know what brand of watch Alex is wearing? I think I know but I'm not sure. thanks


----------



## ellasam

lilopond23045 said:


> Does anybody know what brand of watch Alex is wearing? I think I know but I'm not sure. thanks



Bulova??? He has so many!!!


----------



## lilopond23045

I 


ellasam said:


> Bulova??? He has so many!!!


don't think it is, the brand does have a lot of watches that look similar to rolex and other brands but alexes has cursive writing on top of the dial


----------



## ellasam

lilopond23045 said:


> I
> 
> don't think it is, the brand does have a lot of watches that look similar to rolex and other brands but alexes has cursive writing on top of the dial


 Oh, I couldn’t see that much detail, good eyes!!! Cartier?? Trying to think what has cursive writing? I’m at a loss!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Old photo 2016 sorry


----------



## Julia_W

On the watch brand, have you checked @jeanneyangstyle on instagram?  She usually tells what he is wearing if you can spot one of his TIFF pictures on her profile.


----------



## Santress

Promo pic shared by *THP* today (February 12, 2019):

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  And then burn it to the ground. #TheHummingbirdProject hits select theaters March 15.



Also found here:



and on Facebook here (x).


----------



## DeMonica

Julia_W said:


> On the watch brand, have you checked @jeanneyangstyle on instagram?  She usually tells what he is wearing if you can spot one of his TIFF pictures on her profile.


You beat me to it. She has a pic of him (HTD promo, AOL Build) wearing that emerald sweater and IMO the same watch but there's no brand mentioned, only that he wears head to toe Prada, and another one from TIFF when he wears the saffron shirt with the (probably) same watch, but there's no mention of the watch, either. 
On a different note: I wonder what kind of method/filter was used when these pics were taken because his famously anti-freeze blue eyes look brown. Bonus points for the chest hair, though. Verrrrrry sexy.


----------



## lilopond23045

Julia_W said:


> On the watch brand, have you checked @jeanneyangstyle on instagram?  She usually tells what he is wearing if you can spot one of his TIFF pictures on her profile.


I believe if its a loan then she would because that's kinda of her job to promote designers stuff on her clients, but I believe the watch that I'm asking about (the one with the brown strap) is his personal one so there is no reason for her to post about it. (sorry for the grammar tired and writing with on hand)


----------



## StarrLady

An exciting bit from The Aftermath, watch!


----------



## VEGASTAR

lilopond23045 said:


> Does anybody know what brand of watch Alex is wearing? I think I know but I'm not sure. thanks



A Vintage Omega DeVille


----------



## bellebottomblues

Alex and Michael Peña
.A photographer shared this on Instagram, today.  These two together always make me smile!



.


----------



## bellebottomblues

.This one, too.


----------



## Santress

bellebottomblues said:


> .This one, too.


Thanks, Belle. 
Agree. Loved them together. They seemed to have so much fun on and off screen.

A few more from *SXSW 2016*:






Source:  http://www.samburkardt.com/blog/2017/3/7/sxsw-2016-highlight-reel-austin-tx


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> A Vintage Omega DeVille


no, the outside looks similar with the rose gold and brown strap but the inside is very different


----------



## Ludwig

bellebottomblues said:


> .This one, too.


I loved these two together.


----------



## Santress

Promo video for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (February 13, 2019):

*foxsearchlightuk* After loss, there can be love. Alexander Skarsgård stars in #TheAftermathFilm, see it 1 March.



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> Promo video for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (February 13, 2019):
> 
> *foxsearchlightuk* After loss, there can be love. Alexander Skarsgård stars in #TheAftermathFilm, see it 1 March.
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:



In that last scene he looks like the grown-up version of Kalle Nubb.  I like that slight German accent, too.
His hair looks unusual. I wonder if the stylist tried to curl his poker straight hair or added hair pieces.


----------



## StarrLady

The trailer for Long Shot will be shown on the Ellen show this Friday. The following shows a bit:


----------



## StarrLady

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Santress

….happy valentines day, you tall stack of f***ing awesome.

Source:  *Canadianbeaversloveaskars*

Another promo clip for *The Aftermath* shared on social media today (February 14, 2019):

After the loss, can there be love? Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård star #TheAftermath in Fine Arts soon. #Valentines Day


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> View attachment 4341611
> 
> 
> ….happy valentines day, you tall stack of f***ing awesome.
> 
> Source:  *Canadianbeaversloveaskars*
> 
> Another promo clip for *The Aftermath* shared on social media today (February 14, 2019):
> 
> After the loss, can there be love? Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård star #TheAftermath in Fine Arts soon. #Valentines Day



I hate VD with a passion but hot pics are welcome anytime. That one is particularly dreamy. Thanks Ladies for the pics and vids. Keep them coming!  
Happy VD to all of you including the Superb Swede! ....and I'd love to know how he celebrates it if he does.


----------



## StarrLady

The trailer for Long Shot is out. It looks like a lot of fun.

https://ew.com/trailers/2019/02/15/long-shot-trailer-seth-rogen-charlize-theron/

http://collider.com/long-shot-trail...rsocial&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s an easier version to see the trailer


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Starr!  Long Shot looks very funny. I like Charlize and Seth. I'm guessing Alex will probably have scenes with both of them. It will be interesting to see how they all play off each other.

Promo clip shared by *THP* on social media today (February 15, 2019):

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm* Put it all on the line and get your share. #TheHummingbirdProject hits select theaters in one month.



Also found here:



and on Facebook here (x)

An oldie but goodie from British GQ:

*britishgq* It would be a big little lie to say we're not envious of #AlexanderSkarsgard's effortless style. // Follow #GQ Editor @dylanjonesgq


----------



## Santress

From last night in London (February 16, 2019):




*marishawallace*:  “I really really love my job! So nice to meet Alex Skarsgård @rexdanger last night @waitresslondon and then that’s my side boo Jack! #we cute #true blood.”



That looks like Alex and Jack in the background of this insta story:

http://sendvid.com/7b13qu9l

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/marishawallace/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> From last night in London (February 16, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4344214
> 
> 
> *marishawallace*:  “I really really love my job! So nice to meet Alex Skarsgård @rexdanger last night @waitresslondon and then that’s my side boo Jack! #we cute #true blood.”
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Alex and Jack in the background of this insta story:
> 
> http://sendvid.com/7b13qu9l
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com
> 
> Source:  https://www.instagram.com/marishawallace/



Is this jack & dada alex's best friend,
when sometimes they go where alex goes there already some dada or jack


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!! He looks really good.  His eyes look huge in that picture.  Her comments about him are really nice, too


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> From last night in London (February 16, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4344214
> 
> 
> *marishawallace*:  “I really really love my job! So nice to meet Alex Skarsgård @rexdanger last night @waitresslondon and then that’s my side boo Jack! #we cute #true blood.”
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Alex and Jack in the background of this insta story:
> http://sendvid.com/7b13qu9l
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com
> 
> Source:  https://www.instagram.com/marishawallace/



Thanks Santress! So he's going to be at the premiere. I wonder if he walks the red carpet with Jack. It wouldn't be a first time.
ETA: It must be cold in London. He's wearing as many layers as the other two together.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Tell the wiser what the thought / whim is just when Alex goes to London (as it is now) so immediately the idea is that you will surely be looking for future mrs Skarsgård ..

*** When he is in London without any of his film premier etc ..


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> Tell the wiser what the thought / whim is just when Alex goes to London (as it is now) so immediately the idea is that you will surely be looking for future mrs Skarsgård ..
> 
> *** When he is in London without any of his film premier etc ..


My last information was The Aftermath premiere would take place tomorrow in London.
http://www.redcarpetnewstv.com/event/the-aftermath-world-premiere/
Actually, I just saw a tweet of someone who's travelling to London to interview Alex. So he's definitely there for the premier. He might meet some women in London, though, including Alexa.


----------



## StarrLady

It’s nice that Alex went to see his friend Jack’s play while in London (it seems that Jack is in the play).

Alex seems to be in London for The Aftermath premiere in London on February 18 (as indicated by DeMonica). We should get lots of fun promo of him with Keira and Jason. Lots to look forward to.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> My last information was The Aftermath premiere would take place tomorrow in London.
> http://www.redcarpetnewstv.com/event/the-aftermath-world-premiere/
> Actually, I just saw a tweet of someone who's travelling to London to interview Alex. So he's definitely there for the premier. He might meet some women in London, though, including Alexa.





DeMonica said:


> My last information was The Aftermath premiere would take place tomorrow in London.
> http://www.redcarpetnewstv.com/event/the-aftermath-world-premiere/
> Actually, I just saw a tweet of someone who's travelling to London to interview Alex. So he's definitely there for the premier. He might meet some women in London, though, including Alexa.


How this must be possible still filming  I heard Filming ending in mid-February


----------



## M.Skarsgård

But who knows?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> My last information was The Aftermath premiere would take place tomorrow in London.
> http://www.redcarpetnewstv.com/event/the-aftermath-world-premiere/
> Actually, I just saw a tweet of someone who's travelling to London to interview Alex. So he's definitely there for the premier. He might meet some women in London, though, including Alexa.


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4344266
> 
> 
> 
> How this must be possible still filming  I heard Filming ending in mid-February


He either got a break from filming to attend the premiere and he'll fly back after the premiere of The Aftermath, or he had already finished his scenes in Australia. I'm sure that his working schedule on GvsK was organized to give him opportunity to promote those movies he had had lead roles in because he's supposed to do it.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> He either got a break from filming to attend the premiere and he'll fly back after the premiere of The Aftermath, or he had already finished his scenes in Australia. I'm sure that his working schedule on GvsK was organized to give him opportunity to promote those movies he had had lead roles in because he's supposed to do it.


Do you know which role alex play gvk


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Hope Alex has a lot of work for many years sorry stupid questition


----------



## Santress

A gif/video of Alex doing promo for *The Aftermath* in London today (February 17, 2019):

http://sendvid.com/vbzp79xp

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/kristiengijbels/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> Great news! GOT in April, BLL2 in June - thanks HBO!



GOT April, Stellan's miniseries Chernobyl in May (Fares has a small role as well) and BLL in June. May have to break down and do the monthly subscription plan from Amazon.



DeMonica said:


> Thanks Santress! So he's going to be at the premiere. I wonder if he walks the red carpet with Jack. It wouldn't be a first time.
> ETA: It must be cold in London. He's wearing as many layers as the other two together.



It was in the 50's in London yesterday, so not really cold, but it's also been very very hot in Australia so perhaps his body temp is off. 



DeMonica said:


> He either got a break from filming to attend the premiere and he'll fly back after the premiere of The Aftermath, or he had already finished his scenes in Australia. I'm sure that his working schedule on GvsK was organized to give him opportunity to promote those movies he had had lead roles in because he's supposed to do it.



Dada is still in Australia, so I'm presuming that Alex was able to work out the promo schedule with the studio, and will return to filming in a few days.



M.Skarsgård said:


> Do you know which role alex play gvk



We have no idea what role he's playing, I don't think we have any details one any of the roles/characters new to this movie, as opposed to characters who have already appeared in of the previous Godzilla/Kong movies.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> GOT April, Stellan's miniseries Chernobyl in May (Fares has a small role as well) and BLL in June. May have to break down and do the monthly subscription plan from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in the 50's in London yesterday, so not really cold, but it's also been very very hot in Australia so perhaps his body temp is off.
> 
> 
> 
> Dada is still in Australia, so I'm presuming that Alex was able to work out the promo schedule with the studio, and will return to filming in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea what role he's playing, I don't think we have any details one any of the roles/characters new to this movie, as opposed to characters who have already appeared in of the previous Godzilla/Kong movies.


I have a feeling that Chernobyl is not my kind of show. It's quite a sad subject, I'm sure it's a great show, though.
I know that Dada posted that vid about the dancing girls. First I though that the tall one is Alex wearing drag again. LOL, There's no location added, though, and it could have been filmed any time. Of course, it's still possible that he has scenes left and he'll have to fly back to the balmy Down Under. London is quite warm at the moment for the season, 13°C is pretty good, but if he's cold I'm sure there's always a cup of tea to warm him up.... or some company. I'm sure there's no shortage of volunteers.


----------



## Santress

Another from today:




*scotts_show_and_tell*  Feeling a bit Swedish #alexanderskarsgard #theaftermath #dorchesterhotel #sweden


----------



## lilopond23045

fun fact: Alex co-star Eiza was in the States a few weeks ago for almost an entire week if not longer promoting her movie in Sundance then went back to Australia to continue filming, he's probably doing the same thing.


----------



## Santress

More from today...




*jrnepales* twitter:  “Just interviewed #alexander skarsgard for #the aftermath here in London.”






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTk4MTQzNTEwMjY3Nzk2Nzk5Mg==.2

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/kristiengijbels/


----------



## bellebottomblues

Good to see Alex with Jack.  Seeing the play would be fun.   And I always love to see Alex in a soft sweater, staying warm when it's cold outside, besides the fact he looks so handsome in one!  I hope we get some interviews from this trip to London, even if they are short ones.


----------



## Santress

New pic from this morning (February 18, 2019):




Alexander Skarsgård was our guest on The Chris Evans Breakfast Show with Sky this morning, talking about his new film #TheAftermath (in cinemas 1st March). If you missed it, you can listen back here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://virginradio.co.uk/radio/listen-again/1550471400


----------



## DeMonica

Until we unlucky ones get to see the whole movie a little taster:


----------



## Santress

More interviews from today (February 18, 2019):

*taraontv*  ‘The Aftermath’...or as I like to call it ‘Never Leave Your Wife Alone with Alexander Skarsgard...or Who Knows What Might Happen!’ Actually... @aftermathmovie is a gripping story about a marriage and unmanaged grief...(Btw...I’m wearing a red top from a London thrift store accented by my ‘giddy schoolgirl look’) @rexdanger #AlexanderSkarsgard #KeiraKnightley #JasonClarke @foxsearchlight @harkinstheatres #TheAftermath





via


----------



## Santress

Another from today in London (February 18, 2019):

http://sendvid.com/0hhdq8xr

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/nasreeneldawi/

A few promo pics for *THP*:

*cinemaemportugal*  The cast of "The Hummingbird Project" appears very different in these first images. May in theaters.
cinemaemportugal
#salmahayek #jesseeisenberg #alexanderskarsgard #thehummingbirdproject #imagen #stills #filme #thriller #cinemaemportugal @salmahayek @thehummingbirdprojectfilm @ cinemas.nos @cinemacitypt @ ucicinemas.pt


----------



## venus15

Is the shirt too big or did he lose some weight?


----------



## Santress

Alex at a press conference for *The Aftermath* (February 17, 2019):











 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 [u

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/7MqgQ


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/7MqgQ


----------



## DeMonica

venus15 said:


> Is the shirt too big or did he lose some weight?


As much as I could see he was in top form, all lean muscle, in Dada's pic. I think he opted for comfort to do the interviews, hence he's wearing the big graphite grey - good colour for him esp. with a tan - shirt and comfy white trainers. It looks like someone did a little ironing on it, though, between the morning radio show and the junket.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the world premiere of *The Aftermath* (February 18, 2019, London):







Poor #AlexanderSkarsgård doesn’t know which way to go on the red carpet for #TheAftermath












Everyone wants a glimpse of the lovely #AlexanderSkarsgard



#TheAftermath






#TheAftermath World premiere #AlexanderSkarsgard plays Stephan Lubert. Blue steel.



#AlexanderSkarsgard has arrived for the World Premiere of #TheAftermathFilm



Alexander Skarsgård on the red carpet of #TheAftermathFilm world premiere

https://twitter.com/Laura_Kramer/status/1097566644786860035


----------



## StarrLady

Tweet from one of the journalists about how jet-lagged Alex is:


----------



## Santress

Poor Alex. 
He looks great but he's probably so tired from all the work and travel.

More from tonight:




From True Blood to true love? Alexander Skarsgård joins his co-stars on the red carpet!



*redcarpetnewstv*  Had a great time chatting with Alexander Skarsgard Jason Clarke & Keira Knightley at the Aftermath world premiere in London tonight videos to follow #aftermath #redcarpetnewstv #redcarpet #keiraknightley #alexanderskarsgard



Also found here:






Alexander Skarsgård returned to give autographs #TheAftermath. #redcarpet



*heyuguysofficial*  Here’s Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgard and more at the world premiere of the superb @aftermathmovie. All our interviews will be up on www.heyuguys.com soon!









Tonights office #TheAftermath @AftermathMovie #KeiraKnightley #AlexanderSkarsgard #JasonClarke

https://twitter.com/JoshRomOnAir/status/1097582942220681217

See Alexander Skarsgård, Keira Knightley and Jason Clarke in #TheAftermathFilm, in cinemas March 1.







https://twitter.com/SearchlightUK/status/1097587641292328961

Alexander Skarsgård on his character Stefan in #TheAftermathFilm.

https://twitter.com/SearchlightUK/status/1097587455262445570


----------



## Santress

HQs from tonight's premiere:










 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HAymQ


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HAymQ


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HAymQ


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HAymQ


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HAymQ






Keira Knightley, Jason Clarke, and Alexander Skarsgaard attend #TheAftermath premiere! 

The film is out March 1! (Photos thanks to @scottwritesfilm)



*anagard*ia  Sooo #theaftermath premiere
#alexanderskarsgard and #jasonclarke were so sweet stopping with everyone and keira (gorgeous) not stopping with anyone Special thanks to @lea.paw for waiting on the freeze and on heels! I promise I'll go to your futuro premieres


----------



## Santress

HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/e9DpO


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/e9DpO


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/e9DpO

And here's #AlexanderSkarsgard chatting about #TheAftermathFilm



Another Skarsgard ticked off the list. Becoming a true family stalker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#TheAftermath



*itssabryllina*  The world can officially end now. 
Ladies and gentlemen, I finally met #alexanderskarsgard ❤ #theaftermath #movie #premiere #london #picturehousecentral #dream #love #imdead #like4likes #likeforlikes #tagsforlikes


----------



## Santress

More:
*
narrativepr * #AlexanderSkarsgard, #KeiraKnightley and #JasonClarke at the premiere of their new movie, #TheAftermath



*angelsoriahern* The Aftermath Premiere #theaftermath #keiraknightley #alexanderskarsgard #jasonclarke #london



*robertadamstein*  Congrats to Jason Clarke, on the red carpet in London with Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgard for their Premiere of The Aftermath.
#theaftermath#foxsearchlight#searchlightfilms#jasonclarke#jasonclarkeactor#australianactors#keiraknightley#alexanderskarsgard#jameskentdirector#robertadamstein#robertsteinmanagement#jumpstartentertainment
After several minutes of fierce battle, this little trip to London was not in vain ❤ #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheAftermath












 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/0xK3q


----------



## MooCowmoo

Oh my, he looks good *swoon* [emoji7]

Thanks Santress for so much pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## SWlife

I like Knightly’s dress, Clarke’s curls, and Skarsgard’s everything. He sure suits up well.
Thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## Santress

*adamethancrow*  A great night out at the #aftermath premier! Fantastic performances and a free bar! Awesome #Movie #Movies #moviestar #MovieNight #moviequotes #movietime #moviemaking #movieposter #movielover #movieset #alexanderskarsgard #moviebuff #MovieDay #moviemaker #moviereview #moviequote #MovieDirector #movienews #moviedate #jasonclarke #movietheater #moviescene #moviemagic #keiraknightley #MovieAddict #moviecollection #MovieProduction #moviepremiere #movielife



*gettyentertainment*  #ManCrushMonday
_
Alexander Skarsgard is making Keira Knightley all smiles today at "The Aftermath" World Premiere held @picturehousecentral in London, England. | February 18, 2019 | : @hogieaaa__ | #GettyEntertainment



*brett_d_cove* #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheAftermath #WorldPremiere #PicturehouseCentral #London....



Also found here:



*anthonyharveyphoto*  Alexander Skarsgard, Keira Knightley and Jason Clarke attend the Aftermath Premiere at the Picture House Central in London.
#aftermath #keiraknightley #alexansderskarsgard #jasonclarke #shutterstockeditorial #shutterstocknow | : Anthony Harvey/Shutterstock



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/harvphoto/status/1097650268534009856

Actors Alexander Skarsgård, Keira Knightley and Jason Clarke
attended the world premiere of their #Film ️ #TheAftermath in #London -- For more https://******/2DLLW72

#AlexanderSkarsgård #KeiraKnightley #filmpremiere #TheAftermathFilm
#redcarpet #cinema











https://twitter.com/GettyVIP/status/1097635493330599936

@TelegraphFilm @foxsearchlight @CentralPictureH #KeiraKnightley #AlexanderSkarsgard #JasonClarke moving and sad, a story of love and loss.  Very good. Definitely worth watching.






https://twitter.com/DeniseVancouver/status/1097643060895338497




*denparkinson*  @foxsearchlightuk #theaftermath World Premiere #keiraknightley #alexanderskarsgard #jasonclarke

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuCZ9NZA31jN73dSsWHLZPv2NkUy-EO9fI4x600/

Also found here:

https://twitter.com/DeniseVancouver/status/1097603091703033856

You can only stand on stage on stage if you are an 11/10 apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








#TheAftermath






https://twitter.com/GuyBertie/status/1097602343711969289




*dominique_louise24*  What a night... premier with alexskarsgard #premier #monday #happy #theaftermath

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuC3rjIHv9L/


----------



## Santress

Another from promoting *The Aftermath* in London yesterday (February 17, 2019):

*kristiengijbels* #London was alright! #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheAftermath #KeiraKnightley #JasonClarke #sweden



More from tonight:

*emmabewick* #aftermath # premiere great night out with these beauties tonight



*margot.chipie* #AlexanderSkarsgard for the premiere of @aftermathmovie
Les autres photos ont été prises par @gwen_viplivephotos @viplivephotos_fr
#TrueBlood #Melancholia #TheLegendOfTarzan #WhatMaisieKnew #Mute #GenerationKill #HoldTheDark #TheHummingbirdProject #Exit #WarOnEveryone #BigLittleLies


----------



## Santress

More portraits from promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 17, 2019):

*afloeditorial* 俳優 アレクサンダー・スカルスガルド
February 17, 2019 - Alexander Skarsgard stars in the movie The Aftermath.
Photo by ZUMA Press/AFLO
Photo by Action Press/AFLO
#アレクサンダースカルスガルド #AlexanderSkarsgard #actor #portrait #映画 #movie #cinema #TheAftermath #hairstyle
#menshair #menshairstyle #アフロ #stockphoto #stockimages #editorialphotography #写真好きな人と繋がりたい #映画好きな人と繋がりたい



HQs:









Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Vz28i


----------



## Santress

More HQs from *The Aftermath* premiere in London (February 18, 2019):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 l]

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/aD0Zw


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/aD0Zw


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/aD0Zw


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks Santress for your hard work posting all these treasures! 
Whoever did the styling from The Wall Group did a wonderful job in every respect, too. He looks excellent and somehow in sync with the movie. One thing is true, though, there's definitely not an ounce or gram of extra weight on his impressive, lithe frame.
I read a few of those in-depth reviews and came across a new term for his screen presence, coined by The Hollywood Reporter (most favourable review IMO) : Skarsgard-ness. Since all the articles point out the sex scene, it must be really epic.
Some more:


----------



## DeMonica




----------



## StarrLady

This person reported that Alex flew from Australia to the premiere on Sunday and today, on Tuesday, is already flying back to Australia. Alex works hard. And now we know that he is going back to film in Australia.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> This person reported that Alex flew from Australia to the premiere on Sunday and today, on Tuesday, is already flying back to Australia. Alex works hard. And now we know that he is going back to film in Australia.



Apparently gozilla vs kong Filming continues even though it was over in mid-February


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> This person reported that Alex flew from Australia to the premiere on Sunday and today, on Tuesday, is already flying back to Australia. Alex works hard. And now we know that he is going back to film in Australia.



That is false information about his arrival! "The person' you are referring to who posted this info is actually the official account of the place/theatre where the red carpet event took place on Monday. Even they have it wrong. However, i am sure Alex maybe said "I just got here" or something. They misunderstood. Or maybe he did say it thinking they don't have to know exacly when he came. Its not an important detail for him. But the point is he was at the waitress musical on Saturday night with Jack in London remember? How could he arrive on Sunday when he was pictuted there on Saturday? Besides, i have enough info to say he actualy arrived in London on the 14th.


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> Apparently gozilla vs kong Filming continues even though it was over in mid-February



I don’t recall reading anything that said filming was over in mid-February. I read that filming was expected to end at the end of February. Furthermore, that can even be an estimate as it’s not unheard of for filming to continue until some time in March.


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

More from last night in London:






*colinhartu*k  OK. One last dose of Alexander Skarsgard before I move on to tonight’s show and here are a few more pics of the @goldenglobes winner at the world premiere of @aftermathmovie last night and he’s currently filming for Godzilla vs Kong!



Our fantastic cast - Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård and Jason Clarke hit the red carpet at the world premiere of #TheAftermathFilm.














Meanwhile, in the world of BBC Films: Paula living it up at the premiere of The Aftermath with Keira Knightley and Alex Skarsgård. Follow @paulahamako for more!
#BBCGetIn #BBCFilms


















Was starting to vlog as I got on the carpet at the #TheAftermathFilm and immediately saw #AlexanderSkarsgard   who was there being lovely taking photos and signing things for fans  @SearchlightUK



#EXCLUSIVE: Jason Clarke, Alexander Skarsgard and more at the World Premiere of 'The Aftermath'

@AftermathMovie @foxsearchlight #TheAftermath #AftermathMovie #AlexanderSkarsgard #KeiraKnightley



#EXCLUSIVE: How did Alexander Skarsgård prepare for his role in The Aftermath ... FIND OUT HERE

@AftermathMovie @foxsearchlight #TheAftermath #AftermathMovie #AlexanderSkarsgard #KeiraKnightley

https://twitter.com/BANGShowbiz/status/1097833381574991872

Alexander Skarsgard, Jason Clarke and Keira Knightly at the London premiere of The Aftermath. (Photos: Liam Arthur/20th Century Fox) #AlexanderSkarsgard #JasonClarke #KeiraKnightly #TheAftermath @AftermathMovie











https://twitter.com/OnTheRedCarpet/status/1097634600317153280

brunaistired senhor sir dude
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
#meettheartist #picturehousecentral #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard #fangirl #fangirldiaries #journey #london #uk #celebrity #dreamit #theaftermath #premiere #worldpremiere #tuesdaymotivation #tuesdayvibes #europe #euro #daretodream #photooftheday #instadaily #instagramers #instacool #love #alexanderskarsgardlove

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuEJNNKn7ui/

Love this pic of me and Alexander Skarsgård 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















https://twitter.com/ladyofinternet/status/1097870129008910337

*viplivephotos_fr*  # alexanderskarsgård will be on view at #thmathmovie, which will be released in France on May 1st, and in the UK on March 1st alongside #jasonclark and #kieraknightley #themeaftermath #tarzan #trueblood #allthedark #waroneveryonemovie




https://www.instagram.com/p/BuEUx_CnHXv/

*gwen_viplivephotos*  # alexanderskarsgård will be in the movie #thmathmathmovie which will be released in France on May 1st and in the UK on March 1st alongside #jasonclark and #kieraknightley #theaftermath #tarzan #trueblood #allthedark #waroneveryonemovi





https://www.instagram.com/p/BuEUiwIHmQG/

*doraemi_12*3 More than THRILLLLLLLED to meet the lovely #AlexanderSkarsgård himself in London again ❤️❤️❤️❤️
So kind and so gentle every single time with fans
He literally squatted down for such a shortie like me ❤️
Even to remember to give me back my pen after signing for few other fans❤️❤️❤️
Couldn’t live him more and really can’t wait to see Aftermath‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️ #alexanderskarsgard #aftermath #trueblood #tarzan







https://www.instagram.com/p/BuEPSpqg64I/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I don’t recall reading anything that said filming was over in mid-February. I read that filming was expected to end at the end of February. Furthermore, that can even be an estimate as it’s not unheard of for filming to continue until some time in March.


What next when filming is ending is Alex new projects going on


----------



## SWlife

He certainly is quite sweet and accommodating with fans. Oh, Alex, don’t you ever change honey [emoji173]️


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## VEGASTAR

lilopond23045 said:


> no, the outside looks similar with the rose gold and brown strap but the inside is very different


I wasn't taking a guess about the watch brand.

The strap of a watch can be changed so to decide a brand of a watch by its strap would be wrong and I never do that. I don't think anyone does. As for the gold tone (you mention rose), that is also not a good clue because lighting and angles of pictures taken can make it look different in that respect. And also all brands have different gold tones on their gold watches. Its the same for all brands. So it doesnt determine a brand. In fact his watch is not rose gold, it may look that way in a few pictures because of the lighting and because it is vintage.  So my answer wasn't based on those similarities you mentioned. It was based on the inside and many other factors which i will explain. Since you say its very different, i am guessing you are comparing it with a different omega de ville since there are many substyles even within. But if you can see the inside well enough to say they are different you should be reading the label too.

At this point lets back up to 2016 when he wrapped up filming BLL1 and began doing the Tarzan world tour. At this time, he started wearing a Vacheron Constantin  which was valued at over $19.000 and it was written in magazine news articles that it was part of the Tarzan promotion, sponsership etc... Alex wore this watch touring the world in 2016 for Tarzan promo and got to keep it afterwards and kept on wearing it until he switched to the Omega he is wearing now which was in May 2017. Why? Becacause he was in L.A to promote BLL1 for the upcomming awards. So it was also a deal simmilar to Tarzan.

Nicole Kidman has been working with the Omega brand for about 20 years. Just google her name with the brand. She is one of the ambassadors for the brand. She has been in their commercials for 20 years promoting many of their styles and wearing many of their watches. She is also on their websight as such. So when she was producing her own show BLL what brand of a watch was she going to work (sponsorship) with? What brand of watch was her husband Perry going to wear? The answer is more than obvious. Watch the BLL episodes again and look at Perry's (Alex) watch. It is also Omega Deville. I believe this is when Alex's involement with the brand began. He actually wore the on the show . I am not his manager so i don't know exactly what deal they made if any but he started wearing this watch when he went to L.A to begin interviews and q&a's etc.. about BLL1 promotion for the awards in May 2017. Just as he had to wear the other watch for the Tarzan tour. Maybe they make a deal to wear it for a year everywhere they go (not including the movie promos) in order to keep it. I dont know. Only him and his professional working team would know. But he ends up wearing it for more than a year and ends up keeping it.

And he has been wearing this brown leather strap Omega ever since early summer of 2017 and is still wearing it. So there are at least 1000 pictures of him with this watch in the last 1,5 years. So it is not hard to recognize it and determine the brand. He had it on at every promo and Q&A of his other projects too, including the latest ones with TLDG, THM, HTD (apparently those projects didn't involve a watch brand sponsership) and all the talk shows he attended during this time. Its on his wrist at all the papp photos of him both in New York, in L.A, in London (Nothing Hill papp photos), in Greece, airports etc... he even wore it to his friends wedding in Stocholm where the royal family was also attended. I mean he wore a brown leather vintage gold watch with his black tux which looked great. He has worn it at every event since June 2017 (except some of the award shows wearing a tux). I remember only 2 or 3 times in 2018 when he was photographed by the papps in NY going to/from his gym when he was back to wearing his Vacheron Constantin.

But his involvement with the omega brand was more than this in 2017. After wearing it in May he later wore it in Milan and the rest of his holiday/plus fashion Tod's event. But then in August he shot the Tumi commercial where he was also wearing a big gold Omega watch. The brand of the watch was confirmed in mag articles. He kept that watch also because he was also photograpped wearing it while traveling from spain to LA ect.. while he was shooting TKT (remembering the moustache). And also later in October again in airports he was wearing the gold omega. So it is safe to say he kept that omega as well.

This gold omega watch was also the same watch that he wore at the Emmy's in Sept 2017 when he won. And Nicole was wearing a diamond 1956 vintage omega with diamonds. Alex's stylist Ms. Yang put up a picture of Alex on her IG giving details of everything she styled him with for the Emmy's. The watch however was not mentioned. Someone asked as a comment on the picture what the watch brand was but she didnt answer. It is pretty clear from this that this brand is involed with Alex directly or through the promotion of BLL. Which is why Omega brand put his picture from his win at the emmys on their own ig account and did their sm promotion themselves. Ms. Yang had no involvement of Alex's watch at the emmys. I guess the deal only involved the emmys. Because she got him to wear the different watch brands she works with in the following award shows.

But here is another fun fact: Did you watch MUTE? If so did you notice his watch there?. It is the exact watch as the one you are asking about, the one he is wearing now. I got very close up light photos of the watch from the movie. Identical to the closeup photos of him wearing his current watch. But the strap in Mute is different. It looks black and a non leather material somehow. He was playing an Amish man wearing all grey, white, black colors so the strap is not the brown leather he has on now but the inside of the watch is the same.

Lets keep in mind that in 2017 he had just wrapped HTD and MUTE back to back. 2 weeks after wrapping up Mute (29 April 2017), he was in LA promoting BLL with the exact watch as the wore in Mute but possibly a different strap in May.

This was surely a trip down memory lane for me to write all this. Excuse me if i mede any mistakes because I wrote this from the top of my head.  But I have a feeling you will still be hesitant to believe anything I have said lol  So if that is the case,  I have a suggestion for you; you can easly find the names of the costume designers, merchendise buyers etc.. involved with Mute, BLL and all his projects. Then you can contact them through their social media accounts. You can ask them what brand of whatever you are wondering about he was wearing. They do answer 

Nevertheless I am curious as to what you think this watch is and your story behind it. You did say you had an idea but weren't sure.


----------



## DeMonica

VEGASTAR said:


> That is false information about his arrival! "The person' you are referring to who posted this info is actually the official account of the place/theatre where the red carpet event took place on Monday. Even they have it wrong. However, i am sure Alex maybe said "I just got here" or something. They misunderstood. Or maybe he did say it thinking they don't have to know exacly when he came. Its not an important detail for him. But the point is he was at the waitress musical on Saturday night with Jack in London remember? How could he arrive on Sunday when he was pictuted there on Saturday? Besides, i have enough info to say he actualy arrived in London on the 14th.


You are right. The information on his arrival is evidently wrong. Maybe he said that he had flown over for the premiere only and it was taken literally. Then  maybe the information on his departure is just as correct or in this case incorrect.
BTW how do you know that he arrived on 14th ?


----------



## Santress

More HQ portraits from February 17, 2019:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/mv5m7


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> I wasn't taking a guess about the watch brand.
> 
> The strap of a watch can be changed so to decide a brand of a watch by its strap would be wrong and I never do that. I don't think anyone does. As for the gold tone (you mention rose), that is also not a good clue because lighting and angles of pictures taken can make it look different in that respect. And also all brands have different gold tones on their gold watches. Its the same for all brands. So it doesnt determine a brand. In fact his watch is not rose gold, it may look that way in a few pictures because of the lighting and because it is vintage.  So my answer wasn't based on those similarities you mentioned. It was based on the inside and many other factors which i will explain. Since you say its very different, i am guessing you are comparing it with a different omega de ville since there are many substyles even within. But if you can see the inside well enough to say they are different you should be reading the label too.
> 
> At this point lets back up to 2016 when he wrapped up filming BLL1 and began doing the Tarzan world tour. At this time, he started wearing a Vacheron Constantin  which was valued at over $19.000 and it was written in magazine news articles that it was part of the Tarzan promotion, sponsership etc... Alex wore this watch touring the world in 2016 for Tarzan promo and got to keep it afterwards and kept on wearing it until he switched to the Omega he is wearing now which was in May 2017. Why? Becacause he was in L.A to promote BLL1 for the upcomming awards. So it was also a deal simmilar to Tarzan.
> 
> Nicole Kidman has been working with the Omega brand for about 20 years. Just google her name with the brand. She is one of the ambassadors for the brand. She has been in their commercials for 20 years promoting many of their styles and wearing many of their watches. She is also on their websight as such. So when she was producing her own show BLL what brand of a watch was she going to work (sponsorship) with? What brand of watch was her husband Perry going to wear? The answer is more than obvious. Watch the BLL episodes again and look at Perry's (Alex) watch. It is also Omega Deville. I believe this is when Alex's involement with the brand began. He actually wore the on the show . I am not his manager so i don't know exactly what deal they made if any but he started wearing this watch when he went to L.A to begin interviews and q&a's etc.. about BLL1 promotion for the awards in May 2017. Just as he had to wear the other watch for the Tarzan tour. Maybe they make a deal to wear it for a year everywhere they go (not including the movie promos) in order to keep it. I dont know. Only him and his professional working team would know. But he ends up wearing it for more than a year and ends up keeping it.
> 
> And he has been wearing this brown leather strap Omega ever since early summer of 2017 and is still wearing it. So there are at least 1000 pictures of him with this watch in the last 1,5 years. So it is not hard to recognize it and determine the brand. He had it on at every promo and Q&A of his other projects too, including the latest ones with TLDG, THM, HTD (apparently those projects didn't involve a watch brand sponsership) and all the talk shows he attended during this time. Its on his wrist at all the papp photos of him both in New York, in L.A, in London (Nothing Hill papp photos), in Greece, airports etc... he even wore it to his friends wedding in Stocholm where the royal family was also attended. I mean he wore a brown leather vintage gold watch with his black tux which looked great. He has worn it at every event since June 2017 (except some of the award shows wearing a tux). I remember only 2 or 3 times in 2018 when he was photographed by the papps in NY going to/from his gym when he was back to wearing his Vacheron Constantin.
> 
> But his involvement with the omega brand was more than this in 2017. After wearing it in May he later wore it in Milan and the rest of his holiday/plus fashion Tod's event. But then in August he shot the Tumi commercial where he was also wearing a big gold Omega watch. The brand of the watch was confirmed in mag articles. He kept that watch also because he was also photograpped wearing it while traveling from spain to LA ect.. while he was shooting TKT (remembering the moustache). And also later in October again in airports he was wearing the gold omega. So it is safe to say he kept that omega as well.
> 
> This gold omega watch was also the same watch that he wore at the Emmy's in Sept 2017 when he won. And Nicole was wearing a diamond 1956 vintage omega with diamonds. Alex's stylist Ms. Yang put up a picture of Alex on her IG giving details of everything she styled him with for the Emmy's. The watch however was not mentioned. Someone asked as a comment on the picture what the watch brand was but she didnt answer. It is pretty clear from this that this brand is involed with Alex directly or through the promotion of BLL. Which is why Omega brand put his picture from his win at the emmys on their own ig account and did their sm promotion themselves. Ms. Yang had no involvement of Alex's watch at the emmys. I guess the deal only involved the emmys. Because she got him to wear the different watch brands she works with in the following award shows.
> 
> But here is another fun fact: Did you watch MUTE? If so did you notice his watch there?. It is the exact watch as the one you are asking about, the one he is wearing now. I got very close up light photos of the watch from the movie. Identical to the closeup photos of him wearing his current watch. But the strap in Mute is different. It looks black and a non leather material somehow. He was playing an Amish man wearing all grey, white, black colors so the strap is not the brown leather he has on now but the inside of the watch is the same.
> 
> Lets keep in mind that in 2017 he had just wrapped HTD and MUTE back to back. 2 weeks after wrapping up Mute (29 April 2017), he was in LA promoting BLL with the exact watch as the wore in Mute but possibly a different strap in May.
> 
> This was surely a trip down memory lane for me to write all this. Excuse me if i mede any mistakes because I wrote this from the top of my head.  But I have a feeling you will still be hesitant to believe anything I have said lol  So if that is the case,  I have a suggestion for you; you can easly find the names of the costume designers, merchendise buyers etc.. involved with Mute, BLL and all his projects. Then you can contact them through their social media accounts. You can ask them what brand of whatever you are wondering about he was wearing. They do answer
> 
> Nevertheless I am curious as to what you think this watch is and your story behind it. You did say you had an idea but weren't sure.



OK, that was informative. I may not have been clear when I said outside I meant the boarder of the watch I was looking at it as an observer from the outside not like if its on my wrist ( sound weird i know) I own a cartier so I could easily identify it and also the have a blue sapphire in almost all if not all their watches and I agree with you the strap he could change but why would he go to another brand or buy something cheap it could ruin the physicality of the watch attachment (brands like cartier or any high end would be as specific a possible to not be easily copied so you would back to them to buy another strap suppose to going and getting a knock off which I doubt alex would do) In regards to Omega I did research omega before I asked knowing what you said about hime wearing it but the Omegas logo on the dial of the watch is very bold with a logo so its hard to miss Alex watch is very thin written in cursive which makes it hard to read unless the photo is clear. It could be the one from mute Im not sure it looks very similar I'll try to find out more about it.  thanks for the fun convo


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lovely photo's . He looks very dapper and handsome.

I'm not prone to walls of text myself, these days _but_ regarding the watch: it's an IWC Schaffhausen. And the tankard style one before this dress style was an IWC Big Pilot.


----------



## VEGASTAR

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lovely photo's . He looks very dapper and handsome.
> 
> I'm not prone to walls of text myself, these days _but_ regarding the watch: it's an IWC Schaffhausen. And the tankard style one before this dress style was an IWC Big Pilot.


He wore the IWC's in his true blood days (back in 2011, 2014). I also remember him a few times with one while promoting the diary of a teenage girl. That's all before the tarzan tours though. His recent watch and the other watch I wrote about in my wall of text are not IWC's.


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> He wore the IWC's in his true blood days (back in 2011, 2014). I also remember him a few times with one while promoting the diary of a teenage girl. That's all before the tarzan tours though. His recent watch and the other watch I wrote about in my wall of text are not IWC's.



I think your on to something when you brought up Mute it looks similar to that watch he could have either changed the band or just bought another version. I don't think its a big designer brand its for a movie and they don't get to have high end designer stuff unless it mega budgeted or will be promoted


----------



## DeMonica

You ladies really know a lot about watches and Alex.


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared by *THP* today (February 19, 2019):

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  They will have to pay. #TheHummingbirdProject hits select theaters March 15.



Also found here:



and on Facebook here (x).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics from his Aftermath promo. 
And all the watch info! I don't wear watches so I only know what I think is attractive, don't know brands by sight, etc. Pity he couldn't get a watch endorsement, we'd get some nice hand porn 

As for GvK, it's been stated here repeatedly that it's filming until the end of February, and yes, perhaps even longer, depending how on schedule they are. 
As for what he's got planned after GvK and whatever Hummingbird promo he's got? Who knows? Maybe he'll take some time off. Probably not, but perhaps.


----------



## Santress

A few more from Monday's premiere of *The Aftermath* in London (February 18, 2019):

*hazzaaag96*  Fabulous night #alexanderskarsgård #theaftermath #worldpremiere .



*kevin.grajo1991*  #alexanderskarsgard @aftermathmovie #worldpremiere @picturehousecentral #piccadillycircus #london #londonpremiere #redcarpet 18/02/2019


----------



## Santress

Promo video for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (February 20, 2019) by Fox Searchlight UK:

See what happened when Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård and Jason Clarke joined us at the world premiere of #TheAftermathFilm. In cinemas March 1.



Also found here:


----------



## VEGASTAR

DeMonica said:


> You are right. The information on his arrival is evidently wrong.
> BTW *how do you know that he arrived on 14th *?



A lot of Alex fans follow the ig accounts of his personal friends and collegues of him to keep up with information about him and pictures etc... I am no different.

I somehow got very lucky since he has been in Australia. I have been following the IG storys of the group of people he has been hanging out with since he got there. There is a small core group and others who join occasionally. They often post their locations and their outings on ig stories. And it is mostly real time. I say this because they all try to get in the same frame with Alex and so they post the same ocasion at the same time from different angles. Anyway Alex was always in the videos until the 13th (with no videos on the 13th). Then on the 14th some of them posted again and there were comments that indicated that they were going to spend valentines without their gorgeous hunk and said somehing that indicated that he had left. And he is not in the ig storys on valentines night dinner or any other ig stories of them since then. Now Australia is one day a head in time. So it was the 13th in London when he was absent and said to have left Australia. He may even have left the day before that. As it takes almost a day to fly to London from his location,  he would land in London on the 14th London time (including the time difference).

This group is still there posting  etc...his people who work for him still there. Dada is still there.... Eiza is still there, other crew members are still posting from there so i assume he will go back a.s.a.p. to continue filming. Unless all these people dont have another project to work on and decided to stay a week longer to holiday forthemselves lol... but i doubt it.


----------



## VEGASTAR

lilopond23045 said:


> I think your on to something when you brought up Mute it looks similar to that watch he could have either changed the band or just bought another version. I don't think its a big designer brand its for a movie and they don't get to have high end designer stuff unless it mega budgeted or will be promoted


I'm glad you can see that it is the same. If Alex didnt work in BLL and everything i said about Nicole and Omega were irrelevant, and he had just started wearing this after he wrapped up Mute ( just as he actually did ) but without going to BLL promo, I would have assumed that he just liked the watch he wore in Mute and kept it because you are right the wach value is under $5.000. He took the green suede jacket and the safran golden shirt from TLDG and wore it after wrapping that up right?.He wore that safran shirt for months. So it wouldn't be a surprise if he kept wearing this watch since Mute. I would just assume he really liked it. That could be one scenario.

However the whole BLL promo in May plus Nicole-omega relation plus the other gold omega he wore for Tumi and the Emmys is true and relevant. Therefore the second scenario could be that the watch he wore in BLL is also the same watch. I can't confirm/comment on this because I can't get a close enough capture of the watch from the BLL. I just know its an omega. I dont know if it is the same as the one he is wearing now and in Mute. I can however get enough close ups of the watch in Mute and the one he has been wearing since May 2017 to say they are the same. As you also now agree. Don't get hung up on the changing of the strap. Vintage watches straps are worn out because someone else used it before. The leather decays in time. The strap is changed often. I am sure he changed it with original quality omega straps.

Anyway, If the second scenario is true then I think the following happened; We know it took Duncan Jones years to finally make Mute for financial reasons among other things. You are right the budget was tight. 

Most of the items, the clothes etc. from the movie were auctioned off in the end. Everything Alex ever wore in the movie down to his swimming trunks and shoes were all sold. The only thing he wore that was not auctioned off was the WATCH !!!  ( At this point I feel like this is turning into some Sherlock Holmes/ Agatha Christie mystery thing LOL) 
Playing an Amish man, Alex didn't have to wear a watch at all. According to some google research i have read that although some Amish wear watches most dont because of their beliefs. In the movie his mother didn't let him have an operation and Nadia was trying to convince him to use a cell phone. Everything in his apartment was vintage, remember the wood wall clock? etc.. So it would have been fine if he never wore a wrist watch considering the tight budget and his Amish beliefs. But he did. My guess is Alex alredy had the watch from BLL and when developing his character he said he didnt want to be too strict with Amish rules and wanted to wear a watch which he already had and it was vintage so fitted into the story. Maybe there are more scenarios lol. Its really fun chatting with you


----------



## VEGASTAR

Keira Knightley's interviews aren't usually posted here so I wanted to share that in one of her interviews for the Aftermath movie, she admitted to having a body double for the intimate scenes. So it isn't her bottom Alex is cressing in the trailer. I'm sure he didn't use a body double   She is very funny and sweet in her interviews. After all she did start shooting this movie shortly after giving birth.


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> A lot of Alex fans follow the ig accounts of his personal friends and collegues of him to keep up with information about him and pictures etc... I am no different.
> 
> I somehow got very lucky since he has been in Australia. I have been following the IG storys of the group of people he has been hanging out with since he got there. There is a small core group and others who join occasionally. They often post their locations and their outings on ig stories. And it is mostly real time. I say this because they all try to get in the same frame with Alex and so they post the same ocasion at the same time from different angles. Anyway Alex was always in the videos until the 13th (with no videos on the 13th). Then on the 14th some of them posted again and there were comments that indicated that they were going to spend valentines without their gorgeous hunk and said somehing that indicated that he had left. And he is not in the ig storys on valentines night dinner or any other ig stories of them since then. Now Australia is one day a head in time. So it was the 13th in London when he was absent and said to have left Australia. He may even have left the day before that. As it takes almost a day to fly to London from his location,  he would land in London on the 14th London time (including the time difference).
> 
> This group is still there posting  etc...his people who work for him still there. Dada is still there.... Eiza is still there, other crew members are still posting from there so i assume he will go back a.s.a.p. to continue filming. Unless all these people dont have another project to work on and decided to stay a week longer to holiday forthemselves lol... but i doubt it.



You should post some of the videos that's he's in it would be fun to see him out and about in Australia


----------



## Santress

More HQs from Monday's premiere (February 18, 2019, London):








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/NXqMN


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/NXqMN


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/NXqMN


----------



## VEGASTAR

lilopond23045 said:


> You should post some of the videos that's he's in it would be fun to see him out and about in Australia


I'm sorry but they are all gone. I can't/don't  download these storys and they dissapear in 24 hrs


----------



## DeMonica

VEGASTAR said:


> A lot of Alex fans follow the ig accounts of his personal friends and collegues of him to keep up with information about him and pictures etc... I am no different.
> 
> I somehow got very lucky since he has been in Australia. I have been following the IG storys of the group of people he has been hanging out with since he got there. There is a small core group and others who join occasionally. They often post their locations and their outings on ig stories. And it is mostly real time. I say this because they all try to get in the same frame with Alex and so they post the same ocasion at the same time from different angles. Anyway Alex was always in the videos until the 13th (with no videos on the 13th). Then on the 14th some of them posted again and there were comments that indicated that they were going to spend valentines without their gorgeous hunk and said somehing that indicated that he had left. And he is not in the ig storys on valentines night dinner or any other ig stories of them since then. Now Australia is one day a head in time. So it was the 13th in London when he was absent and said to have left Australia. He may even have left the day before that. As it takes almost a day to fly to London from his location,  he would land in London on the 14th London time (including the time difference).
> 
> This group is still there posting  etc...his people who work for him still there. Dada is still there.... Eiza is still there, other crew members are still posting from there so i assume he will go back a.s.a.p. to continue filming. Unless all these people dont have another project to work on and decided to stay a week longer to holiday forthemselves lol... but i doubt it.


Good detective work! Congrats!   It sounds a bit weird, though, that he was missed by many on Valentine's Day, because you're supposed to celebrate it with your Valentine. Of course, he might have a harem there.   He said he's taking friend as a plus one when he was on location. I didn't expect him having a proper entrourage with him in Australia.
I've read a Daily Fail comment about him being at Alexa's the Sunglasses Hut launch. So it might have been true then. Not that it matters much.
ETA: Could you send me the link to the mentioned Keira interview? Thanks!


----------



## VEGASTAR

DeMonica said:


> Good detective work! Congrats!   It sounds a bit weird, though, that he was missed by many on Valentine's Day, because you're supposed to celebrate it with your Valentine. Of course, he might have a harem there.   He said he's taking friend as a plus one when he was on location. I didn't expect him having a proper entrourage with him in Australia.
> I've read a Daily Fail comment about him being at Alexa's the Sunglasses Hut launch. So it might have been true then. Not that it matters much.
> ETA: Could you send me the link to the mentioned Keira interview? Thanks!


Oh i didn't mean it to sound that way. It was just said jokingly, more friendlier but just with acknowlegement that he is handsome but is also loved and missed as a person/ a friend. Not like a harem stuation at all. There are guys with girlfriends in this group. Its a normal friendly group. Not everyone said it. Alex is goofy and funny himself, and some of these people are there working and are away from their families, alone on valintine, i am sure if Alex stayed and they all got drunk Alex would be the one kissing them (the guys- to annoy them as he has done previously many times) not the other way around lol   It was just friendly comments. No harem of any kind. But then again they dont post everything so I dont know everthing lol  The only thing to get from it was that he was on his way to London thats all.

I will admit that when I saw the story i immediately wondered why he was going there early, was it for Alexa?  Her LFW runway was on th 16th. And were they still together but hiding it?. I did not see any SM picture or ig story where Alex was present anywhere Alexa was during his time in London. But that doesn't he didn't see her. He wasn't at her show during the day or the Sunglasses Hut party at night. I watched a lot of footage of both event and did not see him. The next day that lady from the waitress show posted that he was actually at their show the night before. Maybe he hang out with Jack saturday night. Or maybe he met up with her later. As the saying goes; We don't know what happenes after midnight! So i have no idea if he saw her or not. She was busy getting ready for her show and then their friend Derek gave a party with Victoria Becham the next night. He wasn't there either. Alexa was. He was also busy all sunday and monday with interviews. Sunday night there was a screening for the reporters and then the red carpet on Monday night... It was a busy time for everyone so who knows what happened.

Here is the link to the interview.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> I've read a* Daily Fail *comment about him being at Alexa's the Sunglasses Hut launch. So it might have been true then. Not that it matters much.
> ETA: Could you send me the link to the mentioned Keira interview? Thanks!



Never ever belive a DF comment. Or article for that matter. 
And as VS mentioned, there was no evidence of him being there, and had he been at a LFW event/afterparty it's highly likely it would have been noticed by someone more reliable than a DF commenter.


----------



## DeMonica

Thanks for the interview, VEGASTAR! BTW I was joking about the harem - hence the smiley.
We only know what happens in his life from SM and of course, there's much more to life than what's recorded on SM.  We are not aware what happens behind closed doors. So they might have had a romantic VD evening just for the two of them or nothing at all. I haven't seen sightings of them being posted but I'm not really good at this kind of detective work and I don't follow any of his friends' SM accounts, not even his.
 I only saw the DM article on the launch and indeed, he wasn't mentioned being there. He was only mentioned in comment and of course, there's no guarantee that there's any truth in it. Maybe it was just a trolling comment. Although: they might have gone out afterwards and the comment referred to that. I saw Blasberg party pics and there was no sign of a tall Sweden, neither at the fashion show but again who knows what happened before or after?
 Anyway, he looked good and gave very intelligent interviews. Actually I think he was more together, concentrated and articulate then at LFF interviews (after partying the night before with TLDg crew   ), and I really liked the message he conveyed.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Never ever belive a DF comment. Or article for that matter.
> And as VS mentioned, there was no evidence of him being there, and had he been at a LFW event/afterparty it's highly likely it would have been noticed by someone more reliable than a DF commenter.


 I agree that Daily Fail is not creme de la creme of journalism. The way the recycle the parts of their articles is ridiculous, albeit their hardly concealed sarcasm is often amusing, so are the readers' comments.


----------



## Santress

Shared on instagram today (February 20, 2019):

*hunterandgatti* #alexanderskarsgard by @hunterandgatti #portraits #theaftermath


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Shared on instagram today (February 20, 2019):
> 
> *hunterandgatti* #alexanderskarsgard by @hunterandgatti #portraits #theaftermath




I wonder if that's new, or an outtake from the Vs. shoot they did with him a few years ago. Pity they didn't show the hair, that would  answer the question.


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> I'm sorry but they are all gone. I can't/don't  download these storys and they dissapear in 24 hrs


Oh yeah I know I just meant when you someone posts something new from now on, I wanted to edit to write but it kept blocking me.


----------



## Santress

Did anyone catch the *Late Show with Stephen Colbert* tonight?
My friend watched it and said Alex was on it and did a funny skit.

From Colbert's twitter tonight (Feb. 20, 2019):

Alexander Skarsgard has never owned a dog, but he knows all about the food pups want. #LSSC



Another fan photo from the premiere in London (Feb. 18, 2019):

*kb_7ph*  Caught up with Tarzan ❤️ #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheLegendofTarzan #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies #TheAftermath #TheLittleDrummerGirl


----------



## DeMonica

lilopond23045 said:


> Oh yeah I know I just meant when you someone posts something new from now on, I wanted to edit to write but it kept blocking me.


You have a 10 minute window to edit, but even within this window the system does funny things, like completely scrambles the whole text.

Now it's on Colbert's youtube channel, and it's extremely funny indeed. I wonder if it was recorded  this week, because he wore that even more awful, post-it sweater last time. If it was recorded yesterday, I'd definitely get a slightly bigger suitcase (maybe from Tumi) to be able to stuff a more shirts or sweaters in or send an assistant to get me something new. Variety is the salt of life.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Didn't Alex have to go to Godzilla vs Kong Filming and not nyc I'm really confused??


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> Didn't Alex have to go to Godzilla vs Kong Filming and not nyc I'm really confused??


I think it's only Alex and Alex's manager who knows what he has to do when and where. He might have to do more promo for The Aftermath before he'll had back to Australia.


----------



## lilopond23045

The video was done when he was on Colbert last year, he was wearing that outfit a day before or around that time. Usually shows like would have this kinda of content done in advance and then air it whenever they please, I've seen it done on ellen guest would come on do a skit backstage and then 2 months later it airs you see they're wearing the same cloths from the interview.


----------



## jooa

lilopond23045 said:


> Does anybody know what brand of watch Alex is wearing? I think I know but I'm not sure. thanks


It's Glashütte Spezimatic 26Rubis, vintage watch, similar to this:


----------



## lilopond23045

jooa said:


> It's Glashütte Spezimatic 26Rubis, vintage watch, similar to this:
> View attachment 4348435


Wow Thanks for the find, never thought Id every know


----------



## Santress

Videos shared today (February 21, 2019):



via







Another promo clip from *THP* was shared today (February 21, 2019):

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  In it to win it. Don't miss #TheHummingbirdProject in select theaters March 15.



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/HummingbirdProj/status/1098643525661470721

and on Facebook (x)


----------



## DeMonica

lilopond23045 said:


> The video was done when he was on Colbert last year, he was wearing that outfit a day before or around that time. Usually shows like would have this kinda of content done in advance and then air it whenever they please, I've seen it done on ellen guest would come on do a skit backstage and then 2 months later it airs you see they're wearing the same cloths from the interview.


Well, he wore different clothes during the taping of his interview on 5th November, but it's true that he was photographed wearing the same plain brown sweater on the street and at WSJ Awards on 7th November, and this hilarious sketch probably have been taped in New York in that time frame. I still wish he wouldn't wear the same pieces of clothing to death, but old habits die hard.

jooa:  You are amazing! You solved the watch mystery! 

That telescope story....  When you hear that a celebrity  is stalked by a fellow celebrity, the fans' curiosity doesn't seem to be so crazy.


----------



## StarrLady

The date for the release of Godzilla vs Kong has changed, it’s been moved up to March 13, 2020 (from May 22, 2020).

https://deadline.com/2019/02/space-...kong-annabelle-sequel-warner-bros-1202562428/


----------



## Santress

Promo clip for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (February 22, 2019) by Fox Searchlight UK:

*foxsearchlightuk* "An elegant and beautifully textured film” @BBCNews. WWII drama #TheAftermathFilm is in cinemas next Friday. Book your tickets now at www.theaftermathfilm.co.uk



Also found here:



An old portrait of Alex shared by photographer *Johan Bergmark* this morning:

*bergmark69*  When I was 6 years old and got the question what I was going to be when I grew up, the wise answer came: TARZAN! I'll be Tarzan ... or a tramp. I became the latter anyway. Alexander Skarsgård, on the other hand, got the honor to play Tarzan for real. #alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #johanbergmark #luffare #bajen


----------



## Santress

Another set pic from *The Aftermath* shared today (February 22, 2019) on instagram:

*zuzana_osako*  My little role in #theaftermath, less than bad, but hey! , for the Tarzan husband  Diky @scouteen_sro #alexanderskarsgard and krasna dcera @flowthie


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Did anyone catch the *Late Show with Stephen Colbert* tonight?
> My friend watched it and said Alex was on it and did a funny skit.
> From Colbert's twitter tonight (Feb. 20, 2019):
> Alexander Skarsgard has never owned a dog, but he knows all about the food pups want. #LSSC
> 
> 
> Another fan photo from the premiere in London (Feb. 18, 2019):
> 
> *kb_7ph*  Caught up with Tarzan ❤️ #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheLegendofTarzan #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies #TheAftermath #TheLittleDrummerGirl




I love that 'commercial' very much and say once again he needs to do more comedies. Also, I want to see the outtakes from this.



DeMonica said:


> You have a *10 minute window to edit*, but even within this window the system does funny things, like completely scrambles the whole text.
> 
> Now it's on Colbert's youtube channel, and it's extremely funny indeed. I wonder if it was recorded  this week, because he wore that even more awful, post-it sweater last time. If it was recorded yesterday, I'd definitely get a slightly bigger suitcase (maybe from Tumi) to be able to stuff a more shirts or sweaters in or send an assistant to get me something new. Variety is the salt of life.




It is supposed to be 60 minutes, and it used to be 2 hours, but that was before the redo of the site a few years ago. I usually find errors around the 62 minute mark. Because of course.



StarrLady said:


> The date for the release of Godzilla vs Kong has changed, it’s been moved up to March 13, 2020 (from May 22, 2020).
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/02/space-...kong-annabelle-sequel-warner-bros-1202562428/



Apparently Fast and Furious part 9000 was moved to the May 2020 date just last week, so it's not surprising that WB would move GvK. And March is when Skull Island was released 2 years ago, and that did fine. Hopefully we'll see something of Gvk at ComicCon in July.


----------



## Santress

Fan pics shared from Australia this morning (February 23, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/685643350f36188e912a4fd3534a03d3/5C73A8CA/t51.12442-15/e35/52719318_824036227964716_7908660634553956437_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MTk4NTU1NDU0MDYxNDcyNTc2Mw==.2

Source:  February 23, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/timclout/











https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/d5caa553e45947f8f073d6205e5e8f8e/5C737B66/t51.12442-15/e35/51202742_247856622765040_8415498850946599423_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MTk4NTUxODA2ODQ2NTYyOTIzMg==.2

Source:  February 23, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/tam_rice_/

Another fan photo from *The Aftermath's* world premiere (February 18, 2019, London):

*lucas__beckham*  Alexander Skarsgard #Meet #Celeb #Incontro #Cinema #Love #Crazy #London #TheAfterMath #London



Aftermath promo pic shared yesterday (February 22, 2019):


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I love that 'commercial' very much and say once again he needs to do more comedies. Also, I want to see the outtakes from this.
> 
> 
> 
> It is supposed to be 60 minutes, and it used to be 2 hours, but that was before the redo of the site a few years ago. I usually find errors around the 62 minute mark. Because of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Fast and Furious part 9000 was moved to the May 2020 date just last week, so it's not surprising that WB would move GvK. And March is when Skull Island was released 2 years ago, and that did fine. Hopefully we'll see something of Gvk at ComicCon in July.



I agree, he definitely needs to do more comedies. Charlize says he’s very funny in Long Shot....that should be fun to see.

Yes, they were wise to move the release date when a Fast and Furious movie entered that slot because both movies would draw similar type audiences. Comic Con would be awesome!

Thanks, Santress, for the pretty pictures and for confirming that Alex is back in Australia.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Good that he has made it back to Australia ok.  Got to love the Aussie enthusiasm at getting to meet him.   
 Thanks for all the fan photos and the promo for The Aftermath, Santress.  It will be nice to finally get to see it.
I loved the Skarsgard Select 'celebrity endorsement' commercial.  He really is funny.  I want to know how they got the cute dog to try and ignore him.  Dogs usually love him!


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from Australia:




*futurevisionnetwork*  My new friend Alexander Skarsgård Super friendly and nice guy Thanks for coming hey‍♂️ Glad u loved my food ❤️
ハリウッドスターのアレックスがうちの唐揚げと寿司天を食べに来てくれました‼️
彼はちょー有名なのにめっちゃ感じ良くて最高な人
こんな彼と出会えた事が本当に嬉しいです
全てに感謝✨ありがとうございます❤️
#australia #goldcoast #miamimarketta #hollywoodstar #actor #alexanderskarsgard #love #gratitude #positivevibes #smile #kudobros #happydays #japanese #talent #オーストラリア #ゴールドコースト #ゴールドコースト生活 #留学 #留学するならゴールドコースト #ハリウッドスター #役者 #アレキサンダースカルスガルド #愛 #感謝 #友達 #最高 #海外生活 #海外移住 #日本人 #タレン







keikudo0317  Luka with Alex ✨❤️ I think Luka was showing off that he can be a Tarzan like Alex one day ❤️ So cute
ルカとハリウッドスターのアレックス
ターザンの映画の主演だったアレックスに自分もターザンになれるんだアピールのルカ 可愛すぎ✨
#australia #goldcoast #miamimarketta #hollywoodstar #actor #alexanderskarsgard #love #gratitude #positivevibes #smile #kudobros #happydays #japanese #talent #オーストラリア #ゴールドコースト #ゴールドコースト生活 #留学 #留学するならゴールドコースト #ハリウッドスター #役者 #アレキサンダースカルスガルド #愛 #感謝 #友達 #最高 #海外生活 #海外移住 #日本人 #タレント



Another press/fan pic from promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 17, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTk4NTk3MTI2MzI5MTM5NzYyNw==.2

Source:  The February 23, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/margaret_gardiner/


----------



## Santress

Another fan photo from yesterday in Australia:




*yoshikuni1065  *I've been still waiting that hit my phone up.
"2020. godzilla vs kong"
我が家の唐揚げも
・
ハリウッドデビュー
・
小栗君より演技自信あります。
・
・
#オファー待ち
#hollywood# alexander skarsgard
#Australia #Gold Coast #actor


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today (February 24, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*foxsearchlightuk * Can you fall in love with somebody you once hated? #TheAftermathFilm, in cinemas March 1. #KeiraKnightley #JasonClarke #AlexanderSkarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

I went to see the movie “Arctic” yesterday. They showed the trailer for The Hummingbird Project.


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> More fan photos from Australia:
> 
> View attachment 4351160
> 
> 
> *futurevisionnetwork*  My new friend Alexander Skarsgård Super friendly and nice guy Thanks for coming hey‍♂️ Glad u loved my food ❤️
> ハリウッドスターのアレックスがうちの唐揚げと寿司天を食べに来てくれました‼️
> 彼はちょー有名なのにめっちゃ感じ良くて最高な人
> こんな彼と出会えた事が本当に嬉しいです
> 全てに感謝✨ありがとうございます❤️
> #australia #goldcoast #miamimarketta #hollywoodstar #actor #alexanderskarsgard #love #gratitude #positivevibes #smile #kudobros #happydays #japanese #talent #オーストラリア #ゴールドコースト #ゴールドコースト生活 #留学 #留学するならゴールドコースト #ハリウッドスター #役者 #アレキサンダースカルスガルド #愛 #感謝 #友達 #最高 #海外生活 #海外移住 #日本人 #タレン
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351167
> View attachment 4351172
> 
> 
> keikudo0317  Luka with Alex ✨❤️ I think Luka was showing off that he can be a Tarzan like Alex one day ❤️ So cute
> ルカとハリウッドスターのアレックス
> ターザンの映画の主演だったアレックスに自分もターザンになれるんだアピールのルカ 可愛すぎ✨
> #australia #goldcoast #miamimarketta #hollywoodstar #actor #alexanderskarsgard #love #gratitude #positivevibes #smile #kudobros #happydays #japanese #talent #オーストラリア #ゴールドコースト #ゴールドコースト生活 #留学 #留学するならゴールドコースト #ハリウッドスター #役者 #アレキサンダースカルスガルド #愛 #感謝 #友達 #最高 #海外生活 #海外移住 #日本人 #タレント
> 
> 
> 
> Another press/fan pic from promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 17, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4351177
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/9627446fb088e908af1c30d7f69f53c1/5C73E6CC/t51.12442-15/e35/52626393_241594080123341_1791924836593072176_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MTk4NTk3MTI2MzI5MTM5NzYyNw==.2
> 
> Source:  The February 23, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/margaret_gardiner/





Santress said:


> Fan pics shared from Australia this morning (February 23, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4350368
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/685643350f36188e912a4fd3534a03d3/5C73A8CA/t51.12442-15/e35/52719318_824036227964716_7908660634553956437_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MTk4NTU1NDU0MDYxNDcyNTc2Mw==.2
> 
> Source:  February 23, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/timclout/
> 
> View attachment 4350378
> View attachment 4350379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350380
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/d5caa553e45947f8f073d6205e5e8f8e/5C737B66/t51.12442-15/e35/51202742_247856622765040_8415498850946599423_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MTk4NTUxODA2ODQ2NTYyOTIzMg==.2
> 
> Source:  February 23, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tam_rice_/
> 
> Another fan photo from *The Aftermath's* world premiere (February 18, 2019, London):
> 
> *lucas__beckham*  Alexander Skarsgard #Meet #Celeb #Incontro #Cinema #Love #Crazy #London #TheAfterMath #London
> 
> 
> 
> Aftermath promo pic shared yesterday (February 22, 2019):




Great pics, I like the fan pics, also glad he got new trainers, not those white high top ones. They almost look like Vans. You can’t see them in these pics , but in others you can. Now if we can get rid of that shirt...........


----------



## deux11

VEGASTAR said:


> I'm sorry but they are all gone. I can't/don't  download these storys and they dissapear in 24 hrs


 
Ahm, https://storiesig.com/, so so simple. I save them all the time.


----------



## Santress

Promo clips shared today for *The Aftermath* (February 25, 2019):

*foxsearchlightuk*  Grief gives way to passion and betrayal in #TheAftermath, in cinemas Friday. #KeiraKnightley #JasonClarke #AlexanderSkarsgard



*aftermathmovie* To new beginnings. #TheAftermath - In select theaters March 15.



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Great pics, I like the fan pics, also glad he got new trainers, not those white high top ones. They almost look like Vans. You can’t see them in these pics , but in others you can. Now if we can get rid of that shirt...........


The white trainers are Adidas, I have no idea about the dark ones. Probably in an Average Joe's case it would be pretty normal if he wore a shirt several times in public and kept it for years, but we are used to celebrities being photographed in different clothes every single time.  IMO we are becoming a litte too familiar with this lovely blue shirt which I actually like, so maybe it's time for donating a few items to charity. I would also put the brown (vomit coloured) ones in the charity bag, too. While I may not be an fashion designer, I'd be glad to go shopping with him if he needs help with buying any kind of clothing.


----------



## Santress

New promotional poster for *The Aftermath*:




Source:  http://www.impawards.com/intl/uk/2019/aftermath_ver4.html

Promo clip shared by *20th Century Fox Singapore*:



Also found here:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuVQ1yNh-wh/

Recent interviews from promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 18, 2019):



via


----------



## Santress

The *Aftermath* has updated their website and shared several promo stills including this new one:




Source:  http://www.foxsearchlight.com/theaftermath/

Promo clip shared by Fox Searchlight UK today (February 26, 2019):

*foxsearchlightuk*  Keira Knightley’s Rachael is irresistibly drawn to Alexander Skarsgård’s Stefan in passionate new drama #TheAftermathFilm. In cinemas Friday.
#Keira Knightley #Jason Clarke #Alexander Skarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

New behind-the-scenes video from the filming of *The Aftermath*:



via


----------



## DeMonica

https://www.rte.ie/entertainment/20...nightley-praises-co-star-alexander-skarsgard/

Speaking to _RTÉ Entertainment _at the film's junket in London_,_ Knightley acknowledged that Skarsgard's character looks like trouble from the moment he appears on screen, but said it contrasts hugely with his off-screen personality.

"Is he trouble? You know, he’s one of the nicest men in the world so what’s funny about him is he never seems like trouble at all, but yeah, I know what you mean!", she said of Skarsgard playing the brooding character.

"Yes, I did think he was perfect for that role", she added.

Skarsgard dons a selection of excellent vintage knitwear for the drama, which the actress admired hugely.

"The knitwear. I know!", Knightley said. "I was a bit like ‘you look like you’re in a Ralph Lauren commercial’. I mean he looks fabulous. Wonderful jumpers.

"I wonder if he kept any of them. I hope he did. He should wear them."

So, since Alex likes to keep clothes as souvenirs: the fortunate ones who can see the movie soon in cinemas, might see a familiar jumper or two on screen. I hope that dark blue one (wood-chopping) is in his wardrobe somewhere.


----------



## Santress

New interview!

*Sixty Seconds with Alexander Skarsgård*

The Swedish Big Little Lies star, 43, on sex scenes, signature dishes and the one strict rule in his famous family

*Your new film, The Aftermath, is set just after the end of World War II. Did you feel it was an unusual slant on a familiar subject?*

The story of the war has been told so many times in literature and on screen but not often in a very nuanced way. It’s always the heroic Allies versus the evil Germans and then they throw in a token ‘good’ German to prove they were not all bad. Here, I thought it was beautiful to get to know the people on the other side of the trenches. My character, Stefan Lubert, has been compromised so he carries a lot of guilt. It felt like a real character.

*You and Keira Knightley have an intense sex scene. What’s the secret?*

You’ve just got to commit to it and go for it. If you get nervous or start holding back, it gets weird. I had a sex scene with Greek actor Theo Alexander on True Blood. He’s also straight and we were like, ‘OK, dude, here we go!’ We were naked, making out, rolling around on the rug in front of a fireplace. But we were both really excited about the scene.

*You come from a big acting family led by your father Stellan, who starred in Mamma Mia! and Good Will Hunting. Are you all very close?*

Very much so. The hub is still Södermalm, south Stockholm, where we grew up. I live in New York. I haven’t had a place in Stockholm in 15 years and I just got an apartment there because I want to spend more time home in Sweden. Two of my brothers have children and it’s even harder now when I’m away, with those little kids. You’re gone for four or five months, then you come home and they barely recognise you. I’m excited to be spending more time in Stockholm and when I am there we all live two blocks from each other. It’s wonderful. We are a very tight family and Dad loves to cook. We all get there in the afternoon, hang out, play with the kids and then we eat and drink wine all night.

*What’s his signature dish?
*
He doesn’t really have one dish. He is inspired by his travels. He will come home from Vietnam and then he will be all about Vietnamese food for a couple of months. Then he will be down in Morocco and he will come home and it will be tagines for a couple of months. He’s an extraordinary chef, he really is. Arguably more passionate about that than acting! When he’s not working, he will wake up thinking about what to cook for dinner. He has his routine where he goes down to the market, talks to the butcher, gets the good stuff, then goes to the liquor store and gets his wine and goes home. Then from three or four he will be cooking.

*Did you grow up with any strict rules?
*
Dad was strict about punctuality, which he got from his father. And I appreciate that. If we decide to meet at six o’clock and you turn up at 6.20, you’ve just stolen 20 minutes of my life. It’s disrespectful. Either let me know in advance or have a good excuse… out of laziness or bad planning is not acceptable. But it contradicted his personality because he wasn’t a strict dad overall. He was very bohemian and very relaxed. He let us do our thing when we were children: explore our own paths, make our own mistakes and find our way in life. Punctuality was the one thing he was very militaristic about.

*You did a stint of military service. Did you learn discipline there too?*

I don’t know if it’s a case of chicken or the egg here. When I was a kid I was quite organised and I don’t know if that attracted me to the military or whether it was the other way around. I think it was in my DNA. But it became essential to be organised during those 18 months in the military. When you are out in the woods in the middle of the night, if you don’t know where you packed stuff in your backpack, you are in trouble.

*Doubtless it helped for getting into shape when you played Tarzan. Did you keep the muscles?*

No. It was so lovely to just let go and eat whatever I wanted and to drink and relax. We filmed it in London and our costume designer gave me a massive banoffee pie when we wrapped. It was incredible!

*You played a spy in the BBC’s The Little Drummer Girl. Does this mean you hold a fantasy to play James Bond?*

I grew up loving the Bond movies and I’m still a big fan of them but not really.

*You’re in the middle of shooting Godzilla Vs Kong. How has it been going?*

Oh, I’m loving it. For the past two years I’ve been shooting cerebral movies and TV with a lot of very dark subject matter such as The Aftermath, so very fulfilling and interesting projects, but also emotionally draining. My character in Godzilla Vs Kong is very different. He’s not the stereotypical action hero.

The Aftermath opens on March 1

Source:  https://www.metro.news/sixty-seconds-with-alexander-skarsgard/1453936/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New interview!
> 
> *Sixty Seconds with Alexander Skarsgård*
> 
> The Swedish Big Little Lies star, 43, on sex scenes, signature dishes and the one strict rule in his famous family
> 
> *Your new film, The Aftermath, is set just after the end of World War II. Did you feel it was an unusual slant on a familiar subject?*
> 
> The story of the war has been told so many times in literature and on screen but not often in a very nuanced way. It’s always the heroic Allies versus the evil Germans and then they throw in a token ‘good’ German to prove they were not all bad. Here, I thought it was beautiful to get to know the people on the other side of the trenches. My character, Stefan Lubert, has been compromised so he carries a lot of guilt. It felt like a real character.
> 
> *You and Keira Knightley have an intense sex scene. What’s the secret?*
> 
> You’ve just got to commit to it and go for it. If you get nervous or start holding back, it gets weird. I had a sex scene with Greek actor Theo Alexander on True Blood. He’s also straight and we were like, ‘OK, dude, here we go!’ We were naked, making out, rolling around on the rug in front of a fireplace. But we were both really excited about the scene.
> 
> *You come from a big acting family led by your father Stellan, who starred in Mamma Mia! and Good Will Hunting. Are you all very close?*
> 
> Very much so. The hub is still Södermalm, south Stockholm, where we grew up. I live in New York. I haven’t had a place in Stockholm in 15 years and I just got an apartment there because I want to spend more time home in Sweden. Two of my brothers have children and it’s even harder now when I’m away, with those little kids. You’re gone for four or five months, then you come home and they barely recognise you. I’m excited to be spending more time in Stockholm and when I am there we all live two blocks from each other. It’s wonderful. We are a very tight family and Dad loves to cook. We all get there in the afternoon, hang out, play with the kids and then we eat and drink wine all night.
> 
> *What’s his signature dish?
> *
> He doesn’t really have one dish. He is inspired by his travels. He will come home from Vietnam and then he will be all about Vietnamese food for a couple of months. Then he will be down in Morocco and he will come home and it will be tagines for a couple of months. He’s an extraordinary chef, he really is. Arguably more passionate about that than acting! When he’s not working, he will wake up thinking about what to cook for dinner. He has his routine where he goes down to the market, talks to the butcher, gets the good stuff, then goes to the liquor store and gets his wine and goes home. Then from three or four he will be cooking.
> 
> *Did you grow up with any strict rules?
> *
> Dad was strict about punctuality, which he got from his father. And I appreciate that. If we decide to meet at six o’clock and you turn up at 6.20, you’ve just stolen 20 minutes of my life. It’s disrespectful. Either let me know in advance or have a good excuse… out of laziness or bad planning is not acceptable. But it contradicted his personality because he wasn’t a strict dad overall. He was very bohemian and very relaxed. He let us do our thing when we were children: explore our own paths, make our own mistakes and find our way in life. Punctuality was the one thing he was very militaristic about.
> 
> *You did a stint of military service. Did you learn discipline there too?*
> 
> I don’t know if it’s a case of chicken or the egg here. When I was a kid I was quite organised and I don’t know if that attracted me to the military or whether it was the other way around. I think it was in my DNA. But it became essential to be organised during those 18 months in the military. When you are out in the woods in the middle of the night, if you don’t know where you packed stuff in your backpack, you are in trouble.
> 
> *Doubtless it helped for getting into shape when you played Tarzan. Did you keep the muscles?*
> 
> No. It was so lovely to just let go and eat whatever I wanted and to drink and relax. We filmed it in London and our costume designer gave me a massive banoffee pie when we wrapped. It was incredible!
> 
> *You played a spy in the BBC’s The Little Drummer Girl. Does this mean you hold a fantasy to play James Bond?*
> 
> I grew up loving the Bond movies and I’m still a big fan of them but not really.
> 
> *You’re in the middle of shooting Godzilla Vs Kong. How has it been going?*
> 
> Oh, I’m loving it. For the past two years I’ve been shooting cerebral movies and TV with a lot of very dark subject matter such as The Aftermath, so very fulfilling and interesting projects, but also emotionally draining. My character in Godzilla Vs Kong is very different. He’s not the stereotypical action hero.
> 
> The Aftermath opens on March 1
> 
> Source:  https://www.metro.news/sixty-seconds-with-alexander-skarsgard/1453936/




Alex has many sex scenes in many movies and TV series
(sorry for the stupid question if they have the right sex)


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

Hard to dating again real life?


----------



## Santress

Another new interview shared this morning (February 28, 2019):
















Alexander Skarsgård: 'I love playing flawed heroes'

From new post-war film Aftermath to Godzilla vs Kong, Alexander Skarsgård has range. The smouldering Swede tells Craig McLean about being single and Big Little Lies rumours

It’s early Sunday morning on Park Lane and Alexander Skarsgård and I are comparing fuzzy heads. I’m suffering after a Saturday night in Shoreditch — “Oh, that’s a good neighbourhood,” he says eagerly, very much the party-hearty Swede — and the actor had dinner and drinks in… “Where the f*** did we go?” he frowns, his eyes pouchy (just a bit). “Mayfair somewhere.”

To be fair, the award-winning star of HBO’s Big Little Lies and the BBC’s The Little Drummer Girl has “killer jet lag”, having just flown in from the other side of the world.

“I arrived from Australia yesterday and I have the premiere tomorrow night, then I leave for Australia again on Tuesday morning,” says Skarsgård, an oak-like presence, 6ft 4ins and a boyish 42 years old. “Do you want some coffee by the way?”

Most actors wedged into a suite at The Dorchester at breakfast o’clock on a Sunday, kicking off 48 hours of promotion for their new film, aren’t nearly this solicitous. Especially when they’re on a working weekend away from the three-month shoot of a blockbuster movie — Godzilla vs Kong — that’s being made pretty much as far away from London as you can get.

This, though, is Skarsgård all over: committed. He did seven seasons on vampire drama True Blood becoming, in the process, almost as big a star as his dad, Stellan Skarsgård (Cinderella, The Avengers). To carry off an eight-pack in a loincloth in The Legend of Tarzan (2016) he became a slave to the gym and protein. Shooting Big Little Lies, in which he played Nicole Kidman’s violently abusive husband, he worked hard with the actress to choreograph their fight scenes.

“We had to,” he says in smooth, American-accented English born of two decades based there, “because it was dangerous if we didn’t. Nicole is committed and wanted to do almost everything on her own [without a stunt double]. You saw the show — it’s violent. I had to throw her over tables and chairs. So you find a structure, but you obviously want to be loose when you shoot it. So it doesn’t feel like we’re going through the motions. You have to release and go with it.”

That dedication won Skarsgård an Emmy, SAG and Golden Globe awards. It won Kidman something very different. As her husband, musician Keith Urban, told me last year: “She had the bruises to show for it.”

“She was purple after that,” says Skarsgård now. “But she would still be like, ‘All right, let’s go again’. It was tough to shoot those scenes.”

Skarsgård is similarly invested in his new film, The Aftermath, a post-Second World War drama set in Hamburg, in which he stars alongside Keira Knightley. He plays a German architect who has to give over his grand home to the occupying powers, in the shape of a British officer (Jason Clarke) and his wife (Knightley).

Everyone is suffering: the starving civilians of bomb-shattered Hamburg, grieving Skarsgård (his character lost his wife in the bombing) and haunted Knightley (her son was killed in the Blitz). You may not be surprised to learn that a desperate love affair soon blooms. The notably thoughtful leading man, though, locked on to another aspect of the story.

“This guy is broken. I also loved that he’s not a hero — he doesn’t have a monologue about how he was part of the resistance and fought against Hitler. He is stuck there and keeps his head down. He is conflicted, and that was interesting to me. My issue with Second World War movies or literature is that they’re rarely nuanced. It’s black and white, the good Allies versus the evil Germans. As if 70 million Germans were bad? I don’t find that psychologically interesting and I don’t subscribe to that narrative.

Skarsgård and I talked last year when he was promoting The Little Drummer Girl, the John le Carré adaptation that didn’t quite pack the punch of its predecessor, The Night Manager. But he and co-star Florence Pugh were terrific together. And this despite the pair only meeting for the first time, he told me, “in the make-up trailer on set in London a week before we started shooting”.

He had more of a head start at chemistry with Knightley, having met her a decade previously while visiting his dad on the Los Angeles set of Pirates of the Caribbean.

“Both Jason and Keira are very confident people. But they don’t have big egos. So it was about whatever served the story and the plot, not what would give them an opportunity to shine. It wasn’t ‘me, me, me, me, me’. I’ve worked with actors like that and I find it incredibly frustrating. But Keira has none of that. So it was such a joy.”

It seems like being in London was in itself a factor in persuading him to commute today from Sydney. Skarsgård knows the city well, having spent time here after starting a relationship with Alexa Chung in 2015.

“London Fields is my favourite. But for both Tarzan and Little Drummer Girl I stayed around Notting Hill, Ladbroke Grove and Holland Park — they were both shot on the west side, and to do a daily commute through London is just a nightmare. On Tarzan I didn’t have a social life — it was just about filming and training and eating and sleeping. So it was perfect to be in west London — less distraction and less temptation!”

Despite his globetrotting schedule he’s abreast of Brexit. Well, as much as anyone is. A second referendum, Skarsgård reasons, “could lead to a terrible situation — a Remain vote will create even more tension in the country, and an uprising, and riots. That could turn very, very bloody.”

That same schedule means he’s currently single and is looking forward to some time off in his new Stockholm apartment after Godzilla vs Kong — although that monster-mash movie is proving a tonic after a run of projects with “very intense subject matter. Hanging out with a giant lizard and a giant ape was just what I needed right now.”

What, though, can he tell us of series two of Big Little Lies? The rumours are that his character, despite being dead, reappears. “I just can’t say much about it,” Skarsgård grins. “I’ve read the scripts, I think it’s a great story, and the fact that they would inject Meryl [Streep] into it as my mother — it just creates an interesting dynamic. Am I in it in flashback? I guess we’ll all find out in summer,” he smiles.

Anyway, before all that, he has a film to promote and a red carpet to walk. “On a movie like this, where you’ve had a great time, with people that you genuinely love, the premiere is like a high school reunion — although I saw Keira a couple of times when I shot Big Little Lies here,” he says.

What’s that? He is in Big Little Lies 2, and it’s partly set in London? Or was that the jet lag talking and he meant his other TV show with “Little” in the title? Roll on June…

The Aftermath is in cinemas from tomorrow

Source:  https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/alexander-skarsg-rd-on-playing-flawed-heroes-a4078986.html


----------



## Santress

New promotional stills for *The Aftermath*:











Source:  http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/249566/bilder.html


----------



## DeMonica

*



			Sixty Seconds with Alexander Skarsgård
		
Click to expand...

*


> The Swedish Big Little Lies star, 43, on sex scenes, signature dishes and the one strict rule in his famous family
> 
> *Your new film, The Aftermath, is set just after the end of World War II. Did you feel it was an unusual slant on a familiar subject?*
> 
> The story of the war has been told so many times in literature and on screen but not often in a very nuanced way. It’s always the heroic Allies versus the evil Germans and then they throw in a token ‘good’ German to prove they were not all bad. Here, I thought it was beautiful to get to know the people on the other side of the trenches. My character, Stefan Lubert, has been compromised so he carries a lot of guilt. It felt like a real character.
> 
> *You and Keira Knightley have an intense sex scene. What’s the secret?
> 
> You’ve just got to commit to it and go for it. If you get nervous or start holding back, it gets weird. I had a sex scene with Greek actor Theo Alexander on True Blood. He’s also straight and we were like, ‘OK, dude, here we go!’ We were naked, making out, rolling around on the rug in front of a fireplace. But we were both really excited about the scene.*
> 
> *You come from a big acting family led by your father Stellan, who starred in Mamma Mia! and Good Will Hunting. Are you all very close?*
> 
> Very much so. The hub is still Södermalm, south Stockholm, where we grew up. I live in New York. I haven’t had a place in Stockholm in 15 years and I just got an apartment there because I want to spend more time home in Sweden. Two of my brothers have children and it’s even harder now when I’m away, with those little kids. You’re gone for four or five months, then you come home and they barely recognise you. I’m excited to be spending more time in Stockholm and when I am there we all live two blocks from each other. It’s wonderful. We are a very tight family and Dad loves to cook. We all get there in the afternoon, hang out, play with the kids and then we eat and drink wine all night.
> 
> *What’s his signature dish?
> *
> He doesn’t really have one dish. He is inspired by his travels. He will come home from Vietnam and then he will be all about Vietnamese food for a couple of months. Then he will be down in Morocco and he will come home and it will be tagines for a couple of months. He’s an extraordinary chef, he really is. Arguably more passionate about that than acting! When he’s not working, he will wake up thinking about what to cook for dinner. He has his routine where he goes down to the market, talks to the butcher, gets the good stuff, then goes to the liquor store and gets his wine and goes home. Then from three or four he will be cooking.
> 
> *Did you grow up with any strict rules?
> *
> Dad was strict about punctuality, which he got from his father. And I appreciate that. If we decide to meet at six o’clock and you turn up at 6.20, you’ve just stolen 20 minutes of my life. It’s disrespectful. Either let me know in advance or have a good excuse… out of laziness or bad planning is not acceptable. But it contradicted his personality because he wasn’t a strict dad overall. He was very bohemian and very relaxed. He let us do our thing when we were children: explore our own paths, make our own mistakes and find our way in life. Punctuality was the one thing he was very militaristic about.
> 
> *You did a stint of military service. Did you learn discipline there too?*
> 
> I don’t know if it’s a case of chicken or the egg here. When I was a kid I was quite organised and I don’t know if that attracted me to the military or whether it was the other way around. I think it was in my DNA. But it became essential to be organised during those 18 months in the military. When you are out in the woods in the middle of the night, if you don’t know where you packed stuff in your backpack, you are in trouble.
> 
> *Doubtless it helped for getting into shape when you played Tarzan. Did you keep the muscles?*
> 
> No. It was so lovely to just let go and eat whatever I wanted and to drink and relax. We filmed it in London and our costume designer gave me a massive banoffee pie when we wrapped. It was incredible!
> 
> *You played a spy in the BBC’s The Little Drummer Girl. Does this mean you hold a fantasy to play James Bond?*
> 
> I grew up loving the Bond movies and I’m still a big fan of them but not really.
> 
> *You’re in the middle of shooting Godzilla Vs Kong. How has it been going?*
> 
> Oh, I’m loving it. For the past two years I’ve been shooting cerebral movies and TV with a lot of very dark subject matter such as The Aftermath, so very fulfilling and interesting projects, but also emotionally draining. My character in Godzilla Vs Kong is very different. He’s not the stereotypical action hero.
> 
> The Aftermath opens on March 1
> 
> Source:  https://www.metro.news/sixty-seconds-with-alexander-skarsgard/1453936/


Smart saving by a smart man. He circumnavigated the fact skilfully that it wasn't Keira but her body double.  

OT: Does anyone know when exactly he was in the army?


----------



## Santress

DeMonica said:


> Smart saving by a smart man. He circumnavigated the fact skilfully that it wasn't Keira but her body double.
> 
> OT: Does anyone know when exactly he was in the army?


Probably ages 19-20.
The Guardian says he enrolled in the Swedish military at age 19 (Source) and the WSJ says "He enlisted in the Swedish Royal Navy, joining an elite anti-terrorism unit, akin to the SEALs in the U.S., assigned to patrol the Stockholm archipelago" and completed an  "18-month tour of duty." (Source)

New promo still for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (March 1, 2019):




In cinemas today, see Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård in the stunning post-war drama #TheAftermathFilm. Book your tickets now: http://www.theaftermathfilm.co.uk 



Also found here:

*foxsearchlightuk*  In cinemas today, see Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård in the stunning post-war drama #TheAftermathFilm. Book your tickets in the bio.
#KeiraKnightley #JasonClarke #AlexanderSkarsgard


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared by *THP* today (March 1, 2019):

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Focus on your dreams. #TheHummingbirdProject hits select theaters March 15.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x)


----------



## Santress

New fan photo shared this morning (March 2, 2019):




I met #alexanderskarsgård so if I die tonight I died happy



He is wonderful. So lovely and just as hot as he looks on TV!!  I cried



+

Promo video shared for *The Aftermath* this morning (March 2, 2019):

*foxsearchlightuk*  “Beautiful and captivating” - @OK_Mag. Don’t miss Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård and Jason Clarke in #TheAftermathFilm, based on the best-selling novel, in cinemas now. Book tickets with link in the bio.
#KeiraKnightley #AlexanderSkarsgard #JasonClarke



Also found here:


----------



## M.Skarsgård

sorry i shere same photos


----------



## Santress

Excerpt from an interview with the Press Assocaition:

*Alexander Skarsgård warns of dangers of identity politics and growing tribalism*







Alexander Skarsgard has spoken about the danger of identity politics, warning that it drives people further apart.

The Big Little Lies star said he believes tribalism often takes priority over intelligent conversation, and more people are existing in echo chambers where their own views are re-enforced.

He told the Press Association: “We play identity politics, and with the tribalism we are drifting further and further from each other, and I definitely don’t think social media is helping.






“Anything that is nuanced now disappears between the people screaming on the fringes and it’s more important to stay with your tribe than actually try to reach out and have an intelligent conversation with the other side, and to try to understand their point of view and where they are coming from because you might not agree with that person.

“But I think you would learn a lot by doing that, more so than confirmation bias and just reading articles that you already agree with and digging your heels in.”

Skarsgard said he sees parallels between modern global politics and the issues raised in his new film The Aftermath, about a British colonel and his wife who are assigned to live in Hamburg during the post-war reconstruction, where tensions arise with a German, played by Skarsgard, who owns the house they take over.

He added: “This is about that, isn’t it? When Keira (Knightley)’s character shows up she’s decided. She hates this man because he’s German and in her eyes this is the killer of her son, even though Stefan (played by Skarsgard) obviously had nothing to do with that.

“But by virtue of being German it’s his fault and she doesn’t want to reach out and doesn’t want to talk to him, but then eventually they realise they have a lot in common and they share much more than they first thought.”

The Aftermath is out now in UK cinemas.

https://www.irishexaminer.com/break...ty-politics-and-growing-tribalism-908253.html

A few more pics from the world premiere of *The Aftermath* in London (February 18, 2019):






*RedCarpetnNewsTV* instagram:  “A very sweet moment on the red carpet @picturehousecentral at The Aftermath World Premiere. #keirak nightley #alexander skarsgard #sweet #cute #kiss.”






*sakuraelisa1*  When I met Alexander is always a dream. He's really always very nice so kind ❤️️❤️️❤️️❤️️❤️️❤️️ #alexanderskarsgard



A few oldies but goodies from when Alex was filming *Straw Dogs*:

Who was it that wanted proof that I met and hung out with Alex Skarsgard?!? I found my pics!! These are from September 2009 I believe in Shreveport, Louisiana. He’s such a sweetie!!


----------



## SWlife

Look how much younger/ less exhausted he looks in the 2009 pics. He needs a long vacation.


----------



## Zola24

A few more 
Full hqs - Alexanderskarsgarded on tumblr /post/183192887855/






























Eta: Sincere apologies, I can't delete the 'x' box at the top of this post, but the photo is showing up immediately below, and I don't want to faff around too much and delete that now I've posted it successfully. Tks ♥


----------



## Zola24




----------



## ellasam

Zola24 said:


>



Thanks for these great pictures


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared today (March 3, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie*  It’s never too late to start again.

Don’t miss Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård in #TheAftermath - In select theaters March 15.



Also found here:


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm  much looking forward to seeing the movies Alex has coming out soon.  I will go to theaters to see The Hummingbird Project and The Aftermath for sure.  Thanks for the newest The Aftermath promos, Santress.  I enjoy seeing Alex on the big screen.  

Actually, whatever the man appears on, I'm in!  I find him so captivating.


----------



## a_sussan

A little bit of news on the Aftermath...

HBO is airing a 15 minute first look at the film this Tuesday at 8 pm EST.
HBO Latino will also air it at 9:35 pm EST on Tuesday and then it will be available on demand on Wednesday.

https://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/hbo-first-look-the-aftermath/1288554/


----------



## Santress

Promo videos shared today (March 4, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie*  Two worlds collide.

#TheAftermath starring Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgård, and Jason Clarke - in select theaters March 15.



Also found here:



#LaConseguenza with #KeiraKnightley and #AlexanderSkarsgard is at the cinema beginning March 21. 
✔️ Save the date


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> *Probably ages 19-20.
> The Guardian says he enrolled in the Swedish military at age 19 (Source) and the WSJ says "He enlisted in the Swedish Royal Navy, joining an elite anti-terrorism unit, akin to the SEALs in the U.S., assigned to patrol the Stockholm archipelago" and completed an  "18-month tour of duty." (Source)*
> 
> New promo still for *The Aftermath* shared this morning (March 1, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4357398
> 
> 
> In cinemas today, see Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård in the stunning post-war drama #TheAftermathFilm. Book your tickets now: http://www.theaftermathfilm.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:
> 
> *foxsearchlightuk*  In cinemas today, see Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård in the stunning post-war drama #TheAftermathFilm. Book your tickets in the bio.
> #KeiraKnightley #JasonClarke #AlexanderSkarsgard



Thank you!  I guessed the same but in the meanwhile I found a post on a board from someone who did the military training with him in 1995-1996. So now the mystery is solved.


gacats said:


> Look how much younger/ less exhausted he looks in the 2009 pics. He needs a long vacation.


10 years is a long time and he's in his 40s now. It would leave marks on anyone . No holiday can erase this, unless you travel to the past during that holiday. I think he looks pretty good for his age, actually younger off-camera than on. The "damage" done by the passing time would have been probably less visible if he hadn't been  so jet lagged, which is beyond his control, and/or he had skipped the party the night before, but this is Alex we are talking about    


a_sussan said:


> A little bit of news on the Aftermath...
> 
> HBO is airing a 15 minute first look at the film this Tuesday at 8 pm EST.
> HBO Latino will also air it at 9:35 pm EST on Tuesday and then it will be available on demand on Wednesday.
> 
> https://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/hbo-first-look-the-aftermath/1288554/


Hopefully, the movie will end up on HBO soon, too.


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared today (March 4, 2019) for *THP*:



via


----------



## Santress

Fresh off Google news, an update about *The Kill Team*:

Per *Variety*, it will be featured in the "Spotlight Narrative" competition at the *2019 Tribeca Film Festival*:

Tribeca has already announced that it will open on April 24 at New York’s Apollo Theater with the world premiere of Roger Ross Williams’ documentary “The Apollo.” The festival has not yet announced its Centerpiece and closing night films.

SPOTLIGHT NARRATIVE

The Kill Team, directed and written by Dan Krauss. Produced by Adrián Guerra, Isaac Klausner, Marty Bowen, Wyck Godfrey. (USA)

Source:  https://variety.com/2019/film/news/tribeca-film-festival-lineup-2019-1203155262/

New promo clip shared today (March 5, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Sometimes it takes more than a slingshot to bring down a giant. #TheHummingbirdProject is in select theaters March 15.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x)


----------



## Julia_W

Hi from Shanghai!  A new pic of Alex!!  I hope it works over the Chinese cell towers!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Julia_W said:


> Hi from Shanghai!  A new pic of Alex!!  I hope it works over the Chinese cell towers!



Is he on vacation again with dada or is there a break filming etc ..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is he on vacation again with dada or is there a break filming etc ..



Dada posted pics of NZ on Monday with a caption that indicated that he was leaving. So they may have only been there a few days and this new pic is actually a few days old. Or not.
So who knows where he is now.
I think they may still be filming, Eiza finished over a week ago but Brown and Dennison just got there last week. So it's possible that he may be back in Australia.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

This is Alex being quite funny in The Hummingbird Project.


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared today (March 6, 2019) for *THP*:



via

https://theplaylist.net/hummingbird-project-exclusive-clip-20190306/

+

Promo clip shared today (March 6, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie*  Forbidden temptation.

Don’t miss Keira Knightley and Alexander Skarsgård in #TheAftermath - In select theaters March 15.



Also found here:


----------



## SWlife

Santress said:


> New promo clip shared today (March 6, 2019) for *THP*:
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> https://theplaylist.net/hummingbird-project-exclusive-clip-20190306/




He completely inhabits his roles- total nerd there. [emoji23]


----------



## StarrLady

gacats said:


> He completely inhabits his roles- total nerd there. [emoji23]



I totally agree. I saw the entire movie at TIFF. As you can see from this clip, Alex completely becomes the character and it was hard to believe it was same actor who was in Tarzan or Big Little Lies. You keep forgetting that it’s Alexander Skarsgard playing Anton. He does such a good job becoming Anton and he is funny too.


----------



## Santress

Another new-ish interview from when Alex was promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 17, 2019):

*A photogenic love triangle: Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgard and Jason Clarke
By: Ruben V. Nepales*

LOS ANGELES—Keira Knightley, Alexander Skarsgard and Jason Clarke make a photogenic love triangle in the post-World War II drama, “The Aftermath.”

Based on the best-selling novel by Rhidian Brook, the film stars Keira as Rachael Morgan, who arrives in 1946 Hamburg to join her husband Lewis (Jason), an officer of the British Forces in Germany who is assigned to lead in rebuilding the city in ruins from the war.

Devastated by a tragic loss as a result of the war, the English couple will live in a grand mansion previously owned by a German widower, Stefan Lubert (Alexander), an architect who is coping with the death of his wife, also a casualty of World War II.

Rachael is surprised when she learns that Lewis decided to let Stefan and his teenage daughter stay in the house, rather than evict them. The arrangement leads to passion and conflict between the film’s three good-looking leads. James Kent directs the film written by Joe Shrapnel and Anna Waterhouse.

Interviewed in London, Alexander (who is Swedish), Keira (British) and Jason (Australian) offered their takes on the love triangle that their characters find themselves in. Keira, always reliable, paints a conflicted woman whose unspoken grief is complicated by her impulsive dalliance with Alexander’s Stefan, whom she initially detests, especially for what he represents.

Alexander makes it plausible for Keira’s Rachael to suddenly fall for his grieving German architect. But it’s Jason who has the meatiest part and has a heartbreaking scene toward the film’s end.

Alexander Skarsgard







Alexander Skarsgard —PHOTOS BY RUBEN V. NEPALES

“No, I was not reluctant to do them,” Alex replied with a laugh when asked about the movie’s sex scenes. “They’re important for the narrative, especially the buildup to the first kiss, which is almost a provocation from Stefan’s side. And the way Rachael responds to that is not what he expected in a way.”

The star of two HBO series, “Big Little Lies” and “True Blood,” added, “We had a lot of fun exploring that affair—deciding how to map it out. Who’s in charge, who’s not, and play that back and forth.”

The equally talented son of actor Stellan Skarsgard explained the story’s origins. “Rhidian Brook, who wrote the novel, based it on a true story. The characters are fictional, but Rhidian’s grandfather was a British officer who moved to Hamburg to rebuild the city after the war and did what Lewis is doing in ‘The Aftermath.’

“Basically, he let the original family stay in the house. When they requisitioned these houses, a lot of them were big mansions for the officers.

“The grandfather was a  good man. And he felt like, if there’s enough space here for the family owners to stay, we don’t need to send them to camp. And they became friends.

“It wasn’t a love story per se, but a story of friendship, how they were able to, six months after bombing each other, live under the same roof, which I thought was a beautiful story.”

“It’s very Freudian, isn’t it?” Keira asked aloud about her Rachael, who initially expressed her hostility toward the Germans and their role in her family’s tragic loss but suddenly has an affair with Alexander’s hunky German architect.

“I think it is a provocation,” the former child actress said about Stefan’s surprise kiss to her Rachael. “That relationship is much more about her husband than it is about him (Stefan) or, if you want to go with the Freudian thing, she’s f***ing the man who killed her son.”

Asked if there is an element of revenge in Stefan’s affair with Rachael, the Oscar- and Golden Globe-nominated actress answered, “I’m sure because sex is power so within that, the sex scene on the table was … very purposeful. It’s revenge for both of them.  She’s taking revenge on her husband for failing to be there for her. I don’t think it’s as simple as being a nice romance. That’s what I was interested in.

“So I think with him (Stefan), she has a holiday romance. Actually, that whole thing was more about the husband than it ever was about the affair.”

While her character is seen in nude scenes with Alexander, Keira revealed that wasn’t her. “I don’t do any nudity,” she declared. “It was a body double. But I get to pick the body double, then I get final approval over the cut of the sex scene. It’s literally a no-nudity clause unless … then it’s a discussion between me and the director. I had the choice over this one, and I saw this cut and approved it.

“I also had approval on the body that was my body that isn’t my body (laughs).  Wonderful nipples—my God, I’ll have those (laughs).  Yes, please.”

On Jason’s character who reflects many men of that postwar era who were silent and bottled their emotions, the actress who broke through with “Bend It Like Beckham” shared, “What I was interested in, particularly from the marital relationship—that was the silent generation, where men had to be ‘men,’ and they didn’t talk about their feelings. They didn’t openly express their emotions. 

“And how on earth does a couple survive, where the wife needs to talk about this great tragedy and this man cannot speak about it? That’s something that takes apart a lot of relationships—that lack of ability to communicate and yet this is a film that’s about desperately trying to find that communication.”

On her experience working with Alexander and Jason, Keira replied, “It was different with each. I was lucky in this with Jason because we worked together before and I love working with Jason. He’s a phenomenal actor. There’s a shorthand and a trust just because we’ve worked together.

“With Alexander, he’s one of the nicest men in the entire world.  Hands down.  He just doesn’t have a bad bone in his body. If you’re doing something as intimate as this, it’s just a dream to have somebody who you’re like, ‘Oh, you’ve got my back.  I’ve got your back.’ We can just dive in.”

“This was my first full-on love story,” said Jason, whose credits include the recent “First Man,” where he played astronaut Ed White alongside Ryan Gosling’s Neil Armstrong, “Pet Sematary,” “Zero Dark Thirty,” “White House Down,” “Dawn of the Planet of the Apes,” “Terminator Genisys,” “Everest,” “Mudbound” and “Chappaquiddick,” in which he portrayed Ted Kennedy.

“This is not a shellac or a bull,” he continued. “It’s not your classic love story. I was never interested in playing it where the other guy takes a man’s wife and Lewis has to be something bad in the end to justify that. I love that it was never what this film was about. That people can fight for their love and a woman can make choices. I’m very proud of it, I’ll say that much.”

“For me, it was about how Lewis doesn’t begrudge Stefan,” the Aussie pointed out. “People are just looking for happiness. I like that side of it …”

E-mail rvnepales_5585@yahoo.com. Follow him at http://twitter.com/nepalesruben.

Source:  https://entertainment.inquirer.net/...on-clarke?utm_expid=.XqNwTug2W6nwDVUSgFJXed.1

via


----------



## Santress

...and another fresh off social media:

*Alexander Skarsgård Has No Problem Doing Nude Scenes: 'The Crazier the Better'*

How very Swedish! The Golden Globe winning star Alexander Skarsgard says he has no problem with nudity or sex scenes onscreen

By
GILLIAN TELLING
March 06, 2019
Swedish star Alexander Skarsgård, 42, is the first to acknowledge that he plays a lot of troubled, brooding bad boy characters—who also happen to take their shirts off a lot.

But the star of the new World War II drama The Aftermath (also starring Keira Knightley, out March 15) shrugs when he’s asked if he’s ever had an issue with showing off his (fine, they’re incredible) abs.

“Of course not,” he tells PEOPLE. “I spent seven years on True Blood, and there was a lot of graphic nudity on that show.”

There was also a lot of crazy sex scenes, which he says he also had no problem with.

“The crazier the better,” he says. “I loved it. I really embraced it. It was a lot of fun.”

In fact, it was rumored that the single Skarsgård, who’s the son of actor Stellan and older brother to actors Bill (It) and Gustav(Vikings) was once in the running to play Christian Grey in the 50 Shades of Grey adaptation.

“I met the producers very early on but I never read the script or auditioned for it,” he says. “I never got that far. I think the author had a favorite, someone that she wanted to play that role.”

Still, things have never been busier in Skarsgård’s career. After breaking out in the U.S. with the 2008 HBO series Generation Kill, he landed the role of villainous vampire Eric Northman on True Blood before taking on another TV villain—domestic abuser Perry Wright in Big Little Lies, for which he won a Golden Globe.

“Swedes are quite uncomfortable talking about our accolades or accomplishments and ourselves in a way,” he says of his big win. “I get very uncomfortable doing that, hence not knowing what to do with the Golden Globe. I was like ‘Argh, this is awkward and embarrassing.’

Now, right after his acclaimed role in The Little Drummer Girl, he’s starring in two films at the same time: The Hummingbird Project, and The Aftermath, in which he plays a German widower who has an affair with Keira Knightley.

“Keira is phenomenal to work with,” he says. “She’s incredibly talented obviously, but also very open and generous and she doesn’t take herself too seriously. She has a very funny, self-deprecating sense of humor which I really enjoy. No big ego—she cares more about the relationship in the film than her own performance.”

Next he’ll star in the summer comedy The Long Shot, opposite Charlize Theronthis link opens in a new tab and Seth Rogen.

“I’m looking forward to a little bit of rest,” he says about taking a break from his current crazy schedule. “I grew up in a city so I like city life. I love going to rock clubs, bars, hanging out. But there are weekends when you don’t want that intensity…so I love exploring, going on long hikes or sailing trips, being out in nature. But essentially I’m a city boy.”

Source:  https://people.com/movies/alexander-skarsgard-says-he-has-no-problem-doing-nude-scenes/

via


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> I totally agree. I saw the entire movie at TIFF. As you can see from this clip, Alex completely becomes the character and it was hard to believe it was same actor who was in Tarzan or Big Little Lies. You keep forgetting that it’s Alexander Skarsgard playing Anton. He does such a good job becoming Anton and he is funny too.



"Swedish star Alexander Skarsgård, 42, is the first to acknowledge that he plays a lot of troubled, brooding bad boy characters—who also happen to take their shirts off a lot."

I'm sure that he enjoyed playing this character, Anton. Finally, he had a chance to  show his acting chops in a role which has nothing to do with his own good looks or the roles he had played so far. I'm going to see it in a few weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## Santress

Another portrait from when Alex was promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 17, 2019):




*rubenvnepales*  My photo of Alexander Skarsgard in interview in London about his love triangle drama, “The Aftermath,” and more. Follow me on Twitter for links to my articles: @nepalesruben. #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #keiraknightley #knightley #jasonclarke #photography #photo #photographyblog #photographyblogger #lovetriangle #theaftermath #theaftermathmovie #sweden #swedish #actor #film #cinema #movie #mensfashion #menstyle #mandujour #mensclothing #style



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Screening info. shared by *The Aftermath's* official accounts today (March 8, 2019) and yesterday (March 7, 2019):

*aftermathmovie*  #TheAftermath is coming to select theaters in one week. Find out when it’s coming to your city. Tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:



*aftermathmovie*  “Tell him you’re leaving with me. Tonight.” See #TheAftermath in NY and LA March 15. Get your tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> Another portrait from when Alex was promoting *The Aftermath* in London (February 17, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4366100
> 
> 
> *rubenvnepales*  My photo of Alexander Skarsgard in interview in London about his love triangle drama, “The Aftermath,” and more. Follow me on Twitter for links to my articles: @nepalesruben. #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #keiraknightley #knightley #jasonclarke #photography #photo #photographyblog #photographyblogger #lovetriangle #theaftermath #theaftermathmovie #sweden #swedish #actor #film #cinema #movie #mensfashion #menstyle #mandujour #mensclothing #style
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:



Alexander, you must be joking. We know that it's bigger than that.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

AmfAR Gala Hong Kong will be held on Monday, March 25th at the Rosewood Hong Kong
#amfARHongKong will honor Adrian Cheng, @ac_kaf, renowned entrepreneur and changemaker, dedicated to community development—for his longstanding support of our mission to #CureAIDS.
Event Chairs include #SoniaCheng@henrygolding @heidiklum #CathyLee@kyle_maclachlan #KikaPrette#*AlexanderSkarsgård* @pharrell@michelleyeoh_official


----------



## wonderlick

BuckeyeChicago said:


> AmfAR Gala Hong Kong will be held on Monday, March 25th at the Rosewood Hong Kong
> #amfARHongKong will honor Adrian Cheng, @ac_kaf, renowned entrepreneur and changemaker, dedicated to community development—for his longstanding support of our mission to #CureAIDS.
> Event Chairs include #SoniaCheng@henrygolding @heidiklum #CathyLee@kyle_maclachlan #KikaPrette#*AlexanderSkarsgård* @pharrell@michelleyeoh_official




Glad to see him doing things like this.  Good cause and networking.  I know I  get annoyed when people repeatedly act like he is not working while he literally on a film or tv set at that exact moment, but nothing wrong with hustle.  You can chill, but don't get too comfortable ala Fassbender, but there are some additional other factors at work there.   

Not surprised about The Aftermath.  I was hoping for the best but with a bland UK network director (although Haley Atwell gave his last movie some bite towards end) the with bland writers who somehow managed to make the Jessie Owens story boring...  And Jason Clarke is always a red flag.  Sorry Clarke fans.  

WB was smart to move it up to less competition in March.  Summer is slways congested.  Curious to see the outcome since it is only the third project he signed onto after all those awards.  LDG was with an acclaimed director and got high marks.  Long Shot is supposed to be good and very funny.  We shall see.  And the Monsterverse seems to be ticking along with Godzilla King of the Monsters looking good.


----------



## StarrLady

This article tells us a bit more about Big Little Lies season 2.

http://en.businesstimes.cn/articles...eason-2-plotting-the-upcoming-installment.htm


----------



## wonderlick

I also think he needs to change his PR.  I would have long fired them for nonfeasance years ago.  You don't have to go famewhore, opening of an envelope, tell all your business level, but some fresh blood wouldn't hurt.  And would they tell him to stop telling people that he is "breaking" after a project???  I don't care what line of work you are in, never ever say that unless you are retiring for good.

He also needs to run all his future choices past Nicole Kidman or whoever had that "come to Jesus" conversation with her about her awful pre-2015 choices that culminated in the $hitastic Grace Kelly and awful Cannes premiere.  After that, she fought to get back on the horse and did Lion, BLL, Aquaman and mixed in some quality indies.  She is almost scientific with her approach these days.  He obviously has a good WB/HBO relationship already and needs to exploit it like Kidman and Margot Robbie consistently do. Kidman told him to work with Chan Wook Park as his first post award win project, and that turned out well (95% on rotten tomatoes is phenomenal and rare). It sounds cold, but save the emotions for your family and friends, not the industry.

Not that that I think Alex is in trouble and I think he has made some decent choices with a good mix post the awards.  And the return of BLL should be interesting. Hopefully, over are the days of selecting complete messes like Mute (and Duncan Jones directing and writing career--should been after Warcraft) and dry as a bone Aftermath.  However, Kidman and Matthew McConaughey (who is in a four year tailspin post Oscar after two comeback years of great work) are cautionary tales that no one should ignore.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo shared today (March 9, 2019) from Australia:

*carringtoncollier*  Alexander Skarsgard dropped in to check out Marketta tonight @rexdanger


----------



## skarsbabe

My goodness, Keira used a body double for her nudity scenes with Alex..... meanwhile the rest of us wouldn't give a flyin flip if it meant being in those positions with Alex!


----------



## DeMonica

skarsbabe said:


> My goodness, Keira used a body double for her nudity scenes with Alex..... meanwhile the rest of us wouldn't give a flyin flip if it meant being in those positions with Alex!


A little "excercise" with Alex might be an interesting idea to many , but doing those positions in front of the camera and the crew can't be too much fun . I understand Keira's position, though. I don't know how her body changed after the baby or maybe she just felt that it's not what she should do  from now on.
I haven't seen the movie so I don't know how hot those scenes are: but before Keira mentioned using a body double, I had thought that doing those scenes probably hadn't been  too hard for Alex because Keira's body type seemed to be the kind what he prefers. I'm sure that the double had an even more attractive body than Keira's.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

whether you have already aftermath and the other alex movies you do not see around here

is there any new information about Godzilla vs kong except its link that you share it here ... is it alex yet included i heard he'd be in the next few weeks au


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today (March 9, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:



Also found here:


----------



## bellebottomblues

Wow, that clip from the Aftermath!  Thank-You Santress!  He pulls off old school romantic scenes like that with ease.  The look on her face!   My heart is going pitter pat!


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> whether you have already aftermath and the other alex movies you do not see around here
> 
> is there any new information about Godzilla vs kong except its link that you share it here ... is it alex yet included i heard he'd be in the next few weeks au


 I just checked: you can preorder The Aftermath on Amazon Prime. 
I don't know if he's still shooting GvKK but according to the link shared by Buckeye Chicago, he will be in Hong Kong at the end of this month.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> I just checked: you can preorder The Aftermath on Amazon Prime.
> I don't know if he's still shooting GvKK but according to the link shared by Buckeye Chicago, he will be in Hong Kong at the end of this month.


Santress posted a fan picture of Alex in Miami, Australia from today. This seems to suggest that Alex has still been filming G vs. K.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...pcdyRgCM5YXa8ecXGA6xm18VzG4id4cXNfyQ64jDJrA6I


*Alexander Skarsgård: 'I love playing flawed heroes'*
*From new post-war film Aftermath to Godzilla vs Kong, Alexander Skarsgård has range. The smouldering Swede tells Craig McLean about being single and Big Little Lies rumours *




 
CRAIG MCLEAN
Saturday 2 March 2019 09:41
_




_
_Swede dreams: Alexander Skarsgård ( Redux / eyevine )_
_*ES Lifestyle newsletter*_
_The latest lifestyle, fashion and travel trends_

_Register with your social accountor __click here to log in_

_I would like to receive trends and interviews from fashion, lifestyle to travel every week, by email_
_It’s early Sunday morning on Park Lane and Alexander Skarsgård and I are comparing fuzzy heads. I’m suffering after a Saturday night in __Shoreditch — “Oh, that’s a good neighbourhood,” he says eagerly, very much the party-hearty Swede — and the actor had dinner and drinks in… “Where the f*** did we go?” he frowns, his eyes pouchy (just a bit). “Mayfair somewhere.”_

_To be fair, the award-winning star of HBO’s __Big Little Lies and the BBC’s The Little Drummer Girl has “killer jet lag”, having just flown in from the other side of the world._


_“I arrived from __Australia yesterday and I have the premiere tomorrow night, then I leave for Australia again on Tuesday morning,” says Skarsgård, an oak-like presence, 6ft 4ins and a boyish 42 years old. “Do you want some coffee by the way?”_


_Most actors wedged into a suite at __The Dorchester at breakfast o’clock on a Sunday, kicking off 48 hours of promotion for their new film, aren’t nearly this solicitous. Especially when they’re on a working weekend away from the three-month shoot of a blockbuster movie — Godzilla vs Kong — that’s being made pretty much as far away from London as you can get._




_Nicole Kidman in Big Little Lies_
_This, though, is Skarsgård all over: committed. He did seven seasons on vampire drama True Blood becoming, in the process, almost as big a star as his dad, Stellan Skarsgård (Cinderella, The Avengers). To carry off an eight-pack in a loincloth in The Legend of Tarzan (2016) he became a slave to the gym and protein. Shooting Big Little Lies, in which he played Nicole Kidman’s violently abusive husband, he worked hard with the actress to choreograph their fight scenes._

_“We had to,” he says in smooth, American-accented English born of two decades based there, “because it was dangerous if we didn’t. Nicole is committed and wanted to do almost everything on her own [without a stunt double]. You saw the show — it’s violent. I had to throw her over tables and chairs. So you find a structure, but you obviously want to be loose when you shoot it. So it doesn’t feel like we’re going through the motions. You have to release and go with it._

_That dedication won Skarsgård an Emmy, SAG and Golden Globe awards. It won Kidman something very different. As her husband, musician Keith Urban, told me last year: “She had the bruises to show for it.”_

_“She was purple after that,” says Skarsgård now. “But she would still be like, ‘All right, let’s go again’. It was tough to shoot those scenes.”_




_Skarsgård with Flora Thiemann and Keira Knightley in The Aftermath_

_Skarsgård is similarly invested in his new film, The Aftermath, a post-Second World War drama set in Hamburg, in which he stars alongside Keira Knightley. He plays a German architect who has to give over his grand home to the occupying powers, in the shape of a British officer (Jason Clarke) and his wife (Knightley)._

_Everyone is suffering: the starving civilians of bomb-shattered Hamburg, grieving Skarsgård (his character lost his wife in the bombing) and haunted Knightley (her son was killed in the Blitz). You may not be surprised to learn that a desperate love affair soon blooms. The notably thoughtful leading man, though, locked on to another aspect of the story._


_“This guy is broken. I also loved that he’s not a hero — he doesn’t have a monologue about how he was part of the resistance and fought against Hitler. He is stuck there and keeps his head down. He is conflicted, and that was interesting to me. My issue with Second World War movies or literature is that they’re rarely nuanced. It’s black and white, the good Allies versus the evil Germans. As if 70 million Germans were bad? I don’t find that psychologically interesting and I don’t subscribe to that narrative._

_Skarsgård and I talked last year when he was promoting The Little Drummer Girl, the John le Carré adaptation that didn’t quite pack the punch of its predecessor, The Night Manager. But he and co-star Florence Pugh were terrific together. And this despite the pair only meeting for the first time, he told me, “in the make-up trailer on set in London a week before we started shooting”._

_He had more of a head start at chemistry with Knightley, having met her a decade previously while visiting his dad on the Los Angeles set of Pirates of the Caribbean._

_“Both Jason and Keira are very confident people. But they don’t have big egos. So it was about whatever served the story and the plot, not what would give them an opportunity to shine. It wasn’t ‘me, me, me, me, me’. I’ve worked with actors like that and I find it incredibly frustrating. But Keira has none of that. So it was such a joy.”_


_It seems like being in London was in itself a factor in persuading him to commute today from Sydney. Skarsgård knows the city well, having spent time here after starting a relationship with Alexa Chung in 2015._

_“London Fields is my favourite. But for both Tarzan and Little Drummer Girl I stayed around Notting Hill, Ladbroke Grove and Holland Park — they were both shot on the west side, and to do a daily commute through London is just a nightmare. On Tarzan I didn’t have a social life — it was just about filming and training and eating and sleeping. So it was perfect to be in west London — less distraction and less temptation!”_

_Despite his globetrotting schedule he’s abreast of Brexit. Well, as much as anyone is. A second referendum, Skarsgård reasons, “could lead to a terrible situation — a Remain vote will create even more tension in the country, and an uprising, and riots. That could turn very, very bloody.”_


_"Hanging out with a giant lizard and a giant ape in Godzilla vs Kong was just what I needed"_
_Alexander Skarsgård_
_That same schedule means he’s currently single and is looking forward to some time off in his new Stockholm apartment after Godzilla vs Kong — although that monster-mash movie is proving a tonic after a run of projects with “very intense subject matter. Hanging out with a giant lizard and a giant ape was just what I needed right now.”_

_What, though, can he tell us of series two of Big Little Lies? The rumours are that his character, despite being dead, reappears. “I just can’t say much about it,” Skarsgård grins. “I’ve read the scripts, I think it’s a great story, and the fact that they would inject Meryl [Streep] into it as my mother — it just creates an interesting dynamic. Am I in it in flashback? I guess we’ll all find out in summer,” he smiles._

_Anyway, before all that, he has a film to promote and a red carpet to walk. “On a movie like this, where you’ve had a great time, with people that you genuinely love, the premiere is like a high school reunion — although I saw Keira a couple of times when I shot Big Little Lies here,” he says._

_What’s that? He is in Big Little Lies 2, and it’s partly set in London? Or was that the jet lag talking and he meant his other TV show with “Little” in the title? Roll on June…_

_The Aftermath is in cinemas from tomorrow_
_
_


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from yesterday in Australia (March 9, 2019):

*202_lyn*  Can you believe the guy who I’ve wanted to meet once in my life was standing next to me? My dream came true suddenly
ターザンですよ #alexanderskarsgard



Also from her March 9, 2019 insta story:




https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagram.com

Source:  https://www.instagram.com/202_lyn/


----------



## Santress

He popped up in some of the insta stories of people at the *Miami Marketta* yesterday (March 9, 2019, Australia):

Video #1:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/fw532ee8

Video #2:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com


http://sendvid.com/nqm1e65w

Source: March 9, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/incalassesson/

Video #3:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/py5c8lfw

Source:  March 9, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/fannytigers/

Another promotional poster for *THP *shared today (March 10, 2019):

*front_row_films*  Want to make money fast? Here's how. #JesseEisenberg, @salmahayek and #AlexanderSkarsgard in THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT - Coming to cinemas April 18. #TheHummingbirdProjectME #TheHummingbirdMovie #comedy #drama #suspense #mystery



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

Long Shot premiered at the SXSW film festival to super rave reviews. It is currently at 100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> He popped up in some of the insta stories of people at the *Miami Marketta* yesterday (March 9, 2019, Australia):
> 
> Video #1:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com
> 
> http://sendvid.com/fw532ee8
> 
> Video #2:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com
> 
> 
> http://sendvid.com/nqm1e65w
> 
> Source: March 9, 2019 insta stories of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/incalassesson/
> 
> Video #3:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com
> 
> http://sendvid.com/py5c8lfw
> 
> Source:  March 9, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/fannytigers/
> 
> Another promotional poster for *THP *shared today (March 10, 2019):
> 
> *front_row_films*  Want to make money fast? Here's how. #JesseEisenberg, @salmahayek and #AlexanderSkarsgard in THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT - Coming to cinemas April 18. #TheHummingbirdProjectME #TheHummingbirdMovie #comedy #drama #suspense #mystery
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:



That Miami Marketta must be a cool place to chill. It looks like a Scandinavian expat dinner.


----------



## Zola24

New stills from The Hummingbird Project.
Full hqs at alexanderskarsgarded on tumblr /post//183370431035//


----------



## Zola24

A few more - Alexanderskarsgarded on tumblr post/183370792195/


----------



## Santress

Another promo clip for *THP* shared by *People* today (March 11, 2019):

*Alexander Skarsgård Goes Bald to Play an Ambitious Entrepreneur The Hummingbird Project Clip*

Alexander Skarsgård is looking to be as fast the one flap of a hummingbird’s wing.

The actor goes bald to play Anton Zaleski in The Hummingbird Project, one half of a duo of cousins looking to beat their former Wall Street boss and build a line straight to New York from Kansas that gets them trading information faster than anyone else.

And since the cross-country fiber-optic cable operation is a little hard to explain, he breaks it down in simple terms in a PEOPLE exclusive clip of the movie, also starring Salma Hayek and Jesse Eisenberg.

“If all traders use the same system and have the same information, how do you beat the others? By having the fastest line,” Skarsgård’s Anton says. “Once I know how much you’re willing to pay, I outrun the other traders from Kansas to New York, I buy shares that sell for less than $10, I race back and sell them to you for $10. Right now all this happens in about 17 milliseconds, soon it will be 16.”

But as his costar points out, all of that only equals about $10 in profit. So why does he go through the trouble?

“I do 200,000 transactions like this every day. That’s 200,00 times $10 times 252 — that’s roughly $500 million a year. It’s like time travel,” he responds.

The Hummingbird Project is in theaters Friday.

https://people.com/movies/alexander-skarsgard-the-hummingbird-project-scene/

via


----------



## Santress

Nice fan photo from the *2017 Emmy Awards* (September 17, 2017):

*meetswithsyd*  9•17•2017 meetswithsyd
#meetme #meetandgreet #celeb #celebrity #follow4follow #like4like #celebs #celebswithme #celebrityselfie #emmys #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #trueblood



Another oldie shared on instagram today (March 11, 2019):

*thefriendlystrangergraphs*  Here’s ALEXANDER SKARSGARD Signing for Us #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #ericnorthman #zoolander #legendoftarzan #tarzan #biglittlelies #perrywright #killyourdarlings #generationkill #billskarsgard #melancholia #godzillavskong #thehummingbirdproject #theaftermath #thelittledrummergirl #autograph #autographs #graphs #inperson #exactproof #racctrusted #racctrustedseller #skarsgard


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> Fan photo shared today (March 9, 2019) from Australia:
> 
> *carringtoncollier*  Alexander Skarsgard dropped in to check out Marketta tonight @rexdanger
> 
> View attachment 4366973




He made the papers :


----------



## Santress

Casting News:  Alex and Armie are rumored to be battling it out for this part:

*EXCLUSIVE: Armie Hammer, Alexander Skarsgard Top Choices for Universal’s ‘INVISIBLE MAN*

While Universal has tabled plans to build its “Dark Universe”, it is still a top priority for the studio to find vehicles to deliver its stable of classic monsters to modern audiences. The Invisible Man has moved to the front of the queue and though the studio parted ways with Johnny Depp, they are preparing the project for a May start.

The studio is negotiating with Elisabeth Moss for the role of Cecilia Kass and has begun to set its sights on finding an actor to fill the titular role. The studio has whittled down its list to two top candidates to play the role of Adrian Griffin, a billionaire sociopath who made his money by developing an invisibility suit for the Deparment of Defense: Armie Hammer and Alexander Skarsgard.


Written and directed by Leigh Wannell and produced by Jason Blum, The Invisible Man will begin production this May ahead of an as yet to be announced release date. Stay tuned to That Hashtag Show for more on The Invisible Man as it becomes available.

http://www.thathashtagshow.com/2019...ard-top-choices-for-universals-invisible-man/


----------



## bellebottomblues

The Invisible Man, what an awesome new role!  Complex and interesting, the possibilities are endless for scripts to match to the character!  I don't think it would be an easy role, either.  They really need to give it to Alex, he has the ability to pull off the intensity needed for this one.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Thanks to Santress for the fan photos, new and old.  It is lovely how he is managing to hang out in his off time at a chosen regular haunt and surprisingly being able to do it without fans mobbing him constantly.  Australians must be polite fans. That is nice for him.  He works hard and deserves a little rest and relaxation. 

I enjoyed the link to the People clip from The Hummingbird Project, too.  I have been trying to understand the whole premise of their goal in the film.  Anton Zaleski described it well.  Just like time travel!  I needed that as I am not the brainiest movie goer out there, especially about stuff like investing in the stock market.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.cbr.com/universal-invisible-man-reboot-filming-soon/

Universal's The Invisible Man reboot might not have a star attached for the title role, but that won't stop it from rolling cameras really soon.

According to Production Weekly, _The Invisible Man _will start filming in July. Leigh Whannell, who previously directed _Insidious: Chapter Three_ and last year's _Upgrade_, has signed on to direct and produce the horror movie along with Jason Blum through the latter's acclaimed production company Blumhouse Productions. _The Handmaid's Tale _star Elisabeth Moss is reportedly in talks to star in the movie, though it's unclear in what role.

*RELATED: **The Invisible Man Adds Insidious: Chapter 3 Director, Loses Johnny Depp*


_The Invisible Man _was originally slated to be part of its Dark Universe and star Johnny Depp in the title role. However, the project is no longer expected to be part of the shared universe. Following the critical disdain and lackluster box office for Tom Cruise and Russell Crowe's _The Mummy_, original writer Ed Solomon departed the project, remarking that Universal was "reconfiguring" its Dark Universe. Depp later left the project. There's no indication at this time of who will replace him.

Leigh Whannell's _The Invisible Man_ does not yet have a release date.

*KEEP READING: **Elisabeth Moss in Talks to Board Universal's Invisible Man Reboot*
https://www.cbr.com/universal-invisible-man-reboot-filming-soon/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

bellebottomblues said:


> The Invisible Man, what an awesome new role!  Complex and interesting, the possibilities are endless for scripts to match to the character!  I don't think it would be an easy role, either.  They really need to give it to Alex, he has the ability to pull off the intensity needed for this one.


Are they only choose which one gets the role of an invisible man


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> https://www.cbr.com/universal-invisible-man-reboot-filming-soon/
> 
> Universal's The Invisible Man reboot might not have a star attached for the title role, but that won't stop it from rolling cameras really soon.
> 
> According to Production Weekly, _The Invisible Man _will start filming in July. Leigh Whannell, who previously directed _Insidious: Chapter Three_ and last year's _Upgrade_, has signed on to direct and produce the horror movie along with Jason Blum through the latter's acclaimed production company Blumhouse Productions. _The Handmaid's Tale _star Elisabeth Moss is reportedly in talks to star in the movie, though it's unclear in what role.
> 
> *RELATED: **The Invisible Man Adds Insidious: Chapter 3 Director, Loses Johnny Depp*
> 
> 
> _The Invisible Man _was originally slated to be part of its Dark Universe and star Johnny Depp in the title role. However, the project is no longer expected to be part of the shared universe. Following the critical disdain and lackluster box office for Tom Cruise and Russell Crowe's _The Mummy_, original writer Ed Solomon departed the project, remarking that Universal was "reconfiguring" its Dark Universe. Depp later left the project. There's no indication at this time of who will replace him.
> 
> Leigh Whannell's _The Invisible Man_ does not yet have a release date.
> 
> *KEEP READING: **Elisabeth Moss in Talks to Board Universal's Invisible Man Reboot*


No release date has been announced, but production is scheduled to begin in May, 2019.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

bellebottomblues said:


> The Invisible Man, what an awesome new role!  Complex and interesting, the possibilities are endless for scripts to match to the character!  I don't think it would be an easy role, either.  They really need to give it to Alex, he has the ability to pull off the intensity needed for this one.


Where will be filmed? That is the big questions!


----------



## Santress

From NPR via ASN:

*New Interview:  Alex Discusses The Aftermath with NPR!*
The interview was conducted when Alex was promoting The Aftermath in London during February 2019. Below is NPR’s transcript. You can also listen to the interview here.

*MOVIE INTERVIEWS:  Alexander Skarsgård On ‘The Aftermath’*

Shared on March 10, 2019 and Heard on Weekend Edition Sunday

NPR’s Lulu Garcia-Navarro talks to actor Alexander Skarsgård about his latest film The Aftermath, which takes place in 1946 Hamburg after the country lost World War II.

*LULU GARCIA-NAVARRO, HOST:*

“The Aftermath” takes place in 1946. Germany is in ruins from World War II. And the British government has taken over Hamburg. Soldiers are finding bodies underneath the rubble of war and seizing property from German citizens. That’s where Alexander Skarsgard comes in. He plays Stefan Lubert, a German who lost his wife during the war and who now must give up his palace of a home to a British officer and his wife Rachel, played by Keira Knightley. Rachel has suffered her own loss from the war. Their mourning brings Rachel and Stefan closer together, and they get involved. Alexander Skarsgard plays Stefan in the movie “The Aftermath.” And he joins me now from London.

Welcome to the program.

*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD:* Thank you very much.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* The film takes place at an interesting moment that we don’t see a lot of films set in after World War II. Sort of the heroism of the battles are over. The rising-from-the-ashes story of Germany has not yet begun. And it’s this terrible moment where the aftermath of war is really evident in everyone’s life.

*SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. And if you see a movie or read a novel that takes place just after the war, it’s usually from the side of the Allies to see the suffering of the heroes, the suffering of the good guys. And I find that Germans are often portrayed either as evil Nazis or the occasional token good guy. You rarely see characters like Stefan, who is a complicated character. He, himself, didn’t believe in the ideology of what Hitler and the Nazi Party stood for. But he also let his - the money in the family came from his late wife’s family that were members of the Nazi Party. And that’s what paid for this palace that they live in and paid for all the beautiful Bauhaus architecture, all these pieces of furniture that he cherishes. So when we meet him, he’s very conflicted and guilt-ridden.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Yeah. There’s this scene where he’s taken in. And he is asked to sort of make account of himself, what he did during the war under the Nazis. And at one point, the British officers show him pictures of the Nazi death camps, the concentration camps.

(SOUNDBITE OF FILM, “THE AFTERMATH”)

UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #1: (As character) Did you know about the camps?

*SKARSGÅRD:* (As Stefan) No.

UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #1: (As character) So you’ve never seen these. Here, have a look.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* And there’s a close-up of your face in that. It’s a really powerful moment because even if you were not implicated directly in the crimes, there is a reckoning in a certain way. What was that like to play that scene?

*SKARSGÅRD:* It was a very difficult scene to shoot. Part of the process was to go through and to interview all the Germans to figure out who was not only a party member but who was complicit. And it’s, obviously, very difficult for Stefan because he felt deep down that he didn’t do anything wrong. He might not have known about the camps, but he definitely blames himself for not investigating that more.

(SOUNDBITE OF FILM, “THE AFTERMATH”)

UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #2: (As character) One last question - during the war, did you ever hope for a German victory. You once said, I wanted it to end.

*SKARSGÅRD:* (As Stefan) I wanted to go back to how it was.

UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #1: (As character) What? You miss the past. Is that it?

*SKARSGÅRD:* (As Stefan) I miss my wife.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO: *What attracts you to a role? I mean, what makes you want to put yourself so fully into a character that you’re willing to sort of immerse yourself in this way in what is, you know, a difficult role.

*SKARSGÅRD:* Well, I was just fascinated by the character and the complexity of him. And I don’t subscribe to the notion that the world is black and white. It’s not a “Star Wars” movie. It’s not, we’re the good rebels, and we’re fighting the dark side.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* I read that you were a kind of nomad for two years. You gave up your apartment in New York. You lived on the road because you were so busy immersing yourself in your projects. Was this movie part of that period of your life?

*SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. I was going to be on the road for two years. I decided to just move out of my apartment that I had in the East Village and moved all my stuff into storage. And then…

*GARCIA-NAVARRO: *What was that like?

*SKARSGÅRD:* I thought it’d be more stressful. But it was quite liberating to just have that one suitcase. And then, you know, it made me think about how little I needed all the stuff, how little I missed the stuff I had in storage. So when I finally bought an apartment in New York and moved my stuff, I got rid of most of it.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Marie Kondo would be very proud.

(LAUGHTER)

*SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. I held each item and cherished it and felt if it sparked joy.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* (Laughter).

*SKARSGÅRD:* And very few things sparked joy in my life.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Skarsgard told me he didn’t actually do that. But growing up, he did want a simpler lifestyle. His father is Stellan Skarsgard, the famous actor. And that made his childhood kind of interesting.

*SKARSGÅRD:* I grew up in a very bohemian household. And my father’s quite eccentric. And it was a very social household. We had lots of friends over every night, big dinners and lots of interesting, crazy, eccentric people. And it wasn’t normal. And I desperately wanted to be normal.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Nevertheless, Skarsgard and three of his brothers have made careers out of acting. But he says that wasn’t his dad’s wish.

*SKARSGÅRD:* Some people might think because there’s four of us acting - four brothers acting that it’s because he wanted us to follow his footsteps. But that wasn’t the case. He’s always been very hands-off and let us do our own thing. And I think that was very important for me because I remember that conversation when I told him, like, I don’t want to do this. I don’t like the attention. When I said that, he was like, well, if you’re not passionate about it, if you don’t love it, then don’t do it. Go do something else.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Yeah. To get back to the film, “The Aftermath” is a love story. But it’s many love stories, actually. I mean, Keira Knightley is your co-star. And there is that relationship, but there’s also parental relationships and familial relationships. It’s a complicated film.

*SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. It’s about connecting with the enemy or the other side and these people that - there’s so much animosity in the beginning. But by realizing that the person on the other side is going through exactly - is a mirror of what you’re going through. And they have a hole in their soul - same size as you do. And they need what you need, which is just desperately to reach out and talk to someone. And that’s how they connect with each other. And I thought that was beautiful.

*GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Alexander Skarsgard’s latest movie is “The Aftermath.” Thank you very much.

*SKARSGÅRD:* Thank you very much. I’ve enjoyed this.

Source:  Lulu Garcia-Navarro for NPR 



via



+

Another promo clip shared today (March 12, 2019) for *THP*:

Watch Salma Hayek get downright villainous (and, yes, that’s Alexander Skarsgård in the hot tub) in this EXCLUSIVE CLIP from “The Hummingbird Project,” in select theaters this Friday!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the Aftermath and THP press.
As for the rumor about Alex possibly being up for The Invisible Man, I'm not entirely buying this rumor. The site with this exclusive seems to be less trade publication than a fan/news site, and it doesn't seem to be a major site either. So I'd take this with a grain (or two) of salt for now.


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex filming *Godzilla vs. Kong* with Rebecca Hall in Australia (March 12, 2019):

*Go big or go home! Hollywood stars Alexander Skarsgard and Rebecca Hall are seen filming their new movie Godzilla vs. Kong on the Gold Coast*








Hollywood came to the Gold Coast on Tuesday, with actors Alexander Skarsgard and Rebecca Hall seen filming the upcoming blockbuster, Godzilla vs. Kong.

The 42-year-old Big little Lies actor was seen on-set with his 36-year-old co-star, as they got to work filming scenes for the big budget action film.

Appearing to have just captured an action sequence, Alexander was spotted looking sweaty and slightly disheveled, his muscles visible beneath a plain black T-shirt.

The Swedish-born star was seen squinting into the hot Aussie sun as he took a break from filming at Warner Bros. Studios.

Rebecca was also spotted outside a sound stage, posing for photos as part of a photo shoot.

The British-born actress was seen wearing a black and white polka dot button-up short-sleeve shirt.

Her long brown hair sat loose over one shoulder.

The film also stars Stranger Things actress Millie Bobby Brown, 15, and the cast has reportedly been filming since January.

While not much is known about the upcoming movie as yet, it is said to see Godzilla face off against King Kong.

Despite the scale of the film though, Alexander confessed he doesn't take Hollywood too seriously during an interview with The Guardian in February last year.

'Hollywood is very silly in a way,' he said.

'It’s like playing marbles when you were a kid in the schoolyard. People are so anxious: "What filmmaker is hot right now? Which actor is hot?" Same thing in the school playground, the cool kid says: "This is the marble to get." And everyone is like: "Oh my God, I want it!"'

Source:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-seen-filming-new-movie-Godzilla-vs-Kong.html


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> From NPR via ASN:
> 
> *New Interview:  Alex Discusses The Aftermath with NPR!*
> The interview was conducted when Alex was promoting The Aftermath in London during February 2019. Below is NPR’s transcript. You can also listen to the interview here.
> 
> *MOVIE INTERVIEWS:  Alexander Skarsgård On ‘The Aftermath’*
> 
> Shared on March 10, 2019 and Heard on Weekend Edition Sunday
> 
> NPR’s Lulu Garcia-Navarro talks to actor Alexander Skarsgård about his latest film The Aftermath, which takes place in 1946 Hamburg after the country lost World War II.
> 
> *LULU GARCIA-NAVARRO, HOST:*
> 
> “The Aftermath” takes place in 1946. Germany is in ruins from World War II. And the British government has taken over Hamburg. Soldiers are finding bodies underneath the rubble of war and seizing property from German citizens. That’s where Alexander Skarsgard comes in. He plays Stefan Lubert, a German who lost his wife during the war and who now must give up his palace of a home to a British officer and his wife Rachel, played by Keira Knightley. Rachel has suffered her own loss from the war. Their mourning brings Rachel and Stefan closer together, and they get involved. Alexander Skarsgard plays Stefan in the movie “The Aftermath.” And he joins me now from London.
> 
> Welcome to the program.
> 
> *ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD:* Thank you very much.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* The film takes place at an interesting moment that we don’t see a lot of films set in after World War II. Sort of the heroism of the battles are over. The rising-from-the-ashes story of Germany has not yet begun. And it’s this terrible moment where the aftermath of war is really evident in everyone’s life.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. And if you see a movie or read a novel that takes place just after the war, it’s usually from the side of the Allies to see the suffering of the heroes, the suffering of the good guys. And I find that Germans are often portrayed either as evil Nazis or the occasional token good guy. You rarely see characters like Stefan, who is a complicated character. He, himself, didn’t believe in the ideology of what Hitler and the Nazi Party stood for. But he also let his - the money in the family came from his late wife’s family that were members of the Nazi Party. And that’s what paid for this palace that they live in and paid for all the beautiful Bauhaus architecture, all these pieces of furniture that he cherishes. So when we meet him, he’s very conflicted and guilt-ridden.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Yeah. There’s this scene where he’s taken in. And he is asked to sort of make account of himself, what he did during the war under the Nazis. And at one point, the British officers show him pictures of the Nazi death camps, the concentration camps.
> 
> (SOUNDBITE OF FILM, “THE AFTERMATH”)
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #1: (As character) Did you know about the camps?
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* (As Stefan) No.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #1: (As character) So you’ve never seen these. Here, have a look.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* And there’s a close-up of your face in that. It’s a really powerful moment because even if you were not implicated directly in the crimes, there is a reckoning in a certain way. What was that like to play that scene?
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* It was a very difficult scene to shoot. Part of the process was to go through and to interview all the Germans to figure out who was not only a party member but who was complicit. And it’s, obviously, very difficult for Stefan because he felt deep down that he didn’t do anything wrong. He might not have known about the camps, but he definitely blames himself for not investigating that more.
> 
> (SOUNDBITE OF FILM, “THE AFTERMATH”)
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #2: (As character) One last question - during the war, did you ever hope for a German victory. You once said, I wanted it to end.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* (As Stefan) I wanted to go back to how it was.
> 
> UNIDENTIFIED ACTOR #1: (As character) What? You miss the past. Is that it?
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* (As Stefan) I miss my wife.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO: *What attracts you to a role? I mean, what makes you want to put yourself so fully into a character that you’re willing to sort of immerse yourself in this way in what is, you know, a difficult role.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Well, I was just fascinated by the character and the complexity of him. And I don’t subscribe to the notion that the world is black and white. It’s not a “Star Wars” movie. It’s not, we’re the good rebels, and we’re fighting the dark side.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* I read that you were a kind of nomad for two years. You gave up your apartment in New York. You lived on the road because you were so busy immersing yourself in your projects. Was this movie part of that period of your life?
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. I was going to be on the road for two years. I decided to just move out of my apartment that I had in the East Village and moved all my stuff into storage. And then…
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO: *What was that like?
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* I thought it’d be more stressful. But it was quite liberating to just have that one suitcase. And then, you know, it made me think about how little I needed all the stuff, how little I missed the stuff I had in storage. So when I finally bought an apartment in New York and moved my stuff, I got rid of most of it.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Marie Kondo would be very proud.
> 
> (LAUGHTER)
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. I held each item and cherished it and felt if it sparked joy.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* (Laughter).
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* And very few things sparked joy in my life.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Skarsgard told me he didn’t actually do that. But growing up, he did want a simpler lifestyle. His father is Stellan Skarsgard, the famous actor. And that made his childhood kind of interesting.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* I grew up in a very bohemian household. And my father’s quite eccentric. And it was a very social household. We had lots of friends over every night, big dinners and lots of interesting, crazy, eccentric people. And it wasn’t normal. And I desperately wanted to be normal.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Nevertheless, Skarsgard and three of his brothers have made careers out of acting. But he says that wasn’t his dad’s wish.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Some people might think because there’s four of us acting - four brothers acting that it’s because he wanted us to follow his footsteps. But that wasn’t the case. He’s always been very hands-off and let us do our own thing. And I think that was very important for me because I remember that conversation when I told him, like, I don’t want to do this. I don’t like the attention. When I said that, he was like, well, if you’re not passionate about it, if you don’t love it, then don’t do it. Go do something else.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Yeah. To get back to the film, “The Aftermath” is a love story. But it’s many love stories, actually. I mean, Keira Knightley is your co-star. And there is that relationship, but there’s also parental relationships and familial relationships. It’s a complicated film.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Yeah. It’s about connecting with the enemy or the other side and these people that - there’s so much animosity in the beginning. But by realizing that the person on the other side is going through exactly - is a mirror of what you’re going through. And they have a hole in their soul - same size as you do. And they need what you need, which is just desperately to reach out and talk to someone. And that’s how they connect with each other. And I thought that was beautiful.
> 
> *GARCIA-NAVARRO:* Alexander Skarsgard’s latest movie is “The Aftermath.” Thank you very much.
> 
> *SKARSGÅRD:* Thank you very much. I’ve enjoyed this.
> 
> Source:  Lulu Garcia-Navarro for NPR
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> Another promo clip shared today (March 12, 2019) for *THP*:
> 
> Watch Salma Hayek get downright villainous (and, yes, that’s Alexander Skarsgård in the hot tub) in this EXCLUSIVE CLIP from “The Hummingbird Project,” in select theaters this Friday!



Thank you for the transcript, Santress. I listened to the interview  when I had found it online but it's always nice to be able to read it, too. Salma is a very convincing villain, so is Alex in his role.
I guess we have to sit and wait to see what he'll do next. That Invisible Man - I don't know. When people coming and going in and out of a project is not always a good sign. I hope he'll get hired to do something interesting as his next project.


----------



## Santress

First look at Alex in *Long Shot* (17 to 24 second mark):



A few more pics from filming *Godzilla vs. Kong* yesterday (March 12, 2019, Australia):






Source:  http://www.justjared.com/2019/03/13...e-hits-one-year-countdown-until-release-date/

Another promo clip for *THP* shared today (March 13, 2019) by Salma:

*salmahayek*  Another sneak peak from @thehummingbirdprojectfilm with the wonderful #JesseEisenberg & #AlexanderSkarsgård, out this Friday! Otro cachito de @thehummingbirdprojectfilm con los maravillosos #JesseEisenberg y #AlexanderSkarsgård que se estrena este viernes!!!



Link to a recently released podcast Alex did with Q (CBC Radio One) during *TIFF 2018*:

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/q/tuesday-...ges-tack-in-the-hummingbird-project-1.5052011


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks for all the promo on The Aftermath and The Hummingbird Project.

I like seeing the promo of The Hummingbird Project because it reminds me of what an entertaining movie it was.

For those who have seen The Aftermath: are the sex scenes hot? We Canadians can’t see the film until March 22.

Long Shot looks like fun and Alex looks like he’ll be funny as the Canadian prime minister.

Alex looks good in the latest stills from G vs. K.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> *First look at Alex in Long Shot *(17 to 24 second mark):
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pics from filming *Godzilla vs. Kong* yesterday (March 12, 2019, Australia):
> 
> View attachment 4371121
> View attachment 4371122
> View attachment 4371123
> 
> 
> Source:  http://www.justjared.com/2019/03/13...e-hits-one-year-countdown-until-release-date/
> 
> Another promo clip for *THP* shared today (March 13, 2019) by Salma:
> 
> *salmahayek*  Another sneak peak from @thehummingbirdprojectfilm with the wonderful #JesseEisenberg & #AlexanderSkarsgård, out this Friday! Otro cachito de @thehummingbirdprojectfilm con los maravillosos #JesseEisenberg y #AlexanderSkarsgård que se estrena este viernes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Link to a recently released podcast Alex did with Q (CBC Radio One) during *TIFF 2018*:
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/radio/q/tuesday-march-12-2019-alessia-cara-alexander-skarsgård-and-more-1.5051790/alexander-skarsgård-changes-tack-in-the-hummingbird-project-1.5052011




I'm glad that we got to see a glimpse of Alex's character in LS, though I'd hoped for one of these scenes:

In a frumpy brown wig that seems like thrown shade, Skarsgård plays this world’s Trudeau, giving over-eager smiles, a sweetly dorky vibe, and a Canadian-accented “sorry”. It’s a bit part, but he makes a meal out of it, *somehow turning eating oysters into a deeply unsexy affair, and screeching out a laugh that is alarming and hysterical. *
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/mar/10/long-shot-review-charlize-theron-seth-rogen-rom-com

And it was nice to have some sneaky pap shots of him on the GvK set, he looks good.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm glad that we got to see a glimpse of Alex's character in LS, though I'd hoped for one of these scenes:
> 
> In a frumpy brown wig that seems like thrown shade, Skarsgård plays this world’s Trudeau, giving over-eager smiles, a sweetly dorky vibe, and a Canadian-accented “sorry”. It’s a bit part, but he makes a meal out of it, *somehow turning eating oysters into a deeply unsexy affair, and screeching out a laugh that is alarming and hysterical. *
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/mar/10/long-shot-review-charlize-theron-seth-rogen-rom-com
> 
> And it was nice to have some sneaky pap shots of him on the GvK set, he looks good.


Which kinda alex  role is long shot?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's mentioned in the review, he has cameo playing the Canadian Prime Minister. So not a major role.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I meant that alex played a big(small) role  canadian prime minister compared to Theron / Rogen playing


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I noticed that much of the alex interviews are in the uk magazine, but why? That what alex had said about time Magazine wants to marry a British


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm glad that we got to see a glimpse of Alex's character in LS, though I'd hoped for one of these scenes:
> 
> In a frumpy brown wig that seems like thrown shade, Skarsgård plays this world’s Trudeau, giving over-eager smiles, a sweetly dorky vibe, and a Canadian-accented “sorry”. It’s a bit part, but he makes a meal out of it, *somehow turning eating oysters into a deeply unsexy affair, and screeching out a laugh that is alarming and hysterical. *
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/mar/10/long-shot-review-charlize-theron-seth-rogen-rom-com
> 
> And it was nice to have some sneaky pap shots of him on the GvK set, he looks good.


Thanks for that review, Buckeye.

I also like the comment “But the surprising standouts in the supporting cast are Alexander Skarsgard and O’Shea Jackson Jr.”


----------



## skarsbabe

#TBT to that time I hugged Alex, 6 years ago today 





the guy next to me happened to be filming, someone on the internet made a gif and the memory lives on forever!


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> I noticed that much of the alex interviews are in the uk magazine, but why? That what alex had said about time Magazine wants to marry a British


I don't think so. Normally articles are published to promote the movie  around the time when the movie hits the cinemas. The Aftermath has been released in the UK and Ireland  only so far. It's quite likely that more articles would follow in those countries where The Aftermath (and The Hummingbird Project) is going to be released in this and next month, too.

ETA:*@skarsbabe*: you are a lucky girl.  ....and a  very pretty one, so I'm not surprised that he gave that hug with a smile on his face.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> I don't think so. Normally articles are published to promote the movie  around the time when the movie hits the cinemas. The Aftermath has been released in the UK and Ireland  only so far. It's quite likely that more articles would follow in those countries where The Aftermath (and The Hummingbird Project) is going to be released in this and next month, too.
> 
> ETA:*@skarsbabe*: you are a lucky girl.  ....and a  very pretty one, so I'm not surprised that he gave that hug with a smile on his face.


Alex Interviews is Just for Promoting his Movies


----------



## Santress

Recent promo videos and behind-the-scenes clips for *The Hummingbird Project*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Every millisecond counts. #TheHummingbirdProject is in select theaters tomorrow. Get tickets at link in bio.



*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  If it doesn’t sound crazy, you’re not thinking big enough. #TheHummingbirdProject is in select theaters Friday. Get tickets at link in bio.



BTS clips:



https://www.landmarkcinemas.com/movie-trailers/the-hummingbird-project-featurette/

A few behind-the-scenes pics shared today (March 15, 2019) on instagram:

*jeannette_garcia*  alexander skarsgård stays hours with the talented Anne Moralis the Chef hair and Makeup artist on #thehummingbirdproject



*jeannette_garcia*  #alexanderskarsgård always helpings between shot on the set of #thehummingbirdproject filming in this great location in #irlandeqc #makingof on the #amishfarm @alexanderskarsgard_archive


----------



## Santress

More promo videos & interviews shared today (March 15, 2019) for *THP* and *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie* #TheAftermath is now playing in NY and LA. Get your tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:



*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  It's now or never. #TheHummingbirdProject starring Jesse Eisenberg, Alexander Skarsgård, @salmahayek and @michaelmando is now playing in New York & Los Angeles.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x).

Alexander Skarsgard might speak German in #TheAftermath, but the actor reaveals to @KeshiaChante he's not quite fluent in the language:



A few stealth shots from *SXSW 2013* shared on twitter today (March 15, 2019):

here’s a pic i took of alexander skarsgard leaving the ritz theater in austin during sxsw in 2013 — i was volunteerin at the time so i wasn’t allowed to take pics but it was the tall man so i had to




https://twitter.com/wowpatricia/status/1106634015979782148

oh yeah here’s another pic from the back




https://twitter.com/wowpatricia/status/1106636697817763841


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the *Australian Grand Prix* today (March 16, 2019):





Source:  AlexanderSkarsgarded tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/gGQAQ


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> HQs of Alex at the *Australian Grand Prix* today (March 16, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4374034
> View attachment 4374035
> 
> 
> Source:  AlexanderSkarsgarded tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/gGQAQ





https://instagram.com/siggi_hilmarsson?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1t4oxykw5di2z


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared today (March 16, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie* Decisions have consequences.

#TheAftermath is now playing in NY and LA. Get your tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:


----------



## VEGASTAR




----------



## Santress

A few HQs from today (March 17, 2019) at the *Australian Grand Prix*:




















Source:  AlexanderSkarsgarded tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/u9X6f


----------



## Santress

He said he wrapped filming Godzilla vs. Kong on Friday in this interview from today (March 17, 2019)(starts at the 15:30 mark):

Tune into #F1Live on Twitter. Hollywood star #AlexanderSkarsgard is speaking about #AusGp. #F1



More from Getty:


----------



## Santress

From the *Daily Mail*:

*All revved up! Alexander Skarsgard looks suave in an olive green shirt and black jeans as he attends the Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne*































Alexander Skarsgard added an element of star power to the Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne on Sunday.

The 42-year-old actor was seen mingling with the crowds as he took in the annual motor race.

Wearing an olive green button-up shirt, there was no missing the statuesque star as he walked through the crowd.

The former True Blood actor also donned black cuffed pants and white and grey Adidas sneakers.

Alexander appeared to have been having a great time, smiling as he chatted with fellow racegoers.

He was also seen posing for photos in front of one of the cars.

The Swedish-born star is currently in Australia to film the upcoming blockbuster, Godzilla vs. Kong.

Alexander has been filming at Warner Bros. Studios on the Gold Coast since January.

The big budget action film also stars Rebecca Hall, 36, and Stranger Things actress Millie Bobby Brown, 15.

Source:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-attends-Australian-Grand-Prix-Melbourne.html

From *Just* *Jared*:








Source:  http://www.justjared.com/2019/03/17/alexander-skarsgard-is-all-smiles-at-the-australian-grand-prix/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/0...in-july-with-elizabeth-moss-in-talks-to-star/

*The Invisible Man Will Reportedly Start Production in July with Elizabeth Moss in Talks to Star*

Posted by Kaitlyn Booth March 2, 2019 

At the end of January a surprising announcement came out of Blumhouse. They were going to produce a remake of _The Invisible Man_. This was a surprise because, as far as everyone knew, the Dark Universe was dead. _The Mummy_ didn’t do well at the box office and everything seemed like it was dead and gone by the middle of last year. It was reported by Variety that Elizabeth Moss was in talks to join the cast of the movie.





(Photo by:Jill Greenberg/Hulu)
A casting rumor combined with the fact that they already have a director in Leigh Whannell means that the movie might be much further along than anyone realized. A new tweet from Production Weekly seems to indicate that the movie could start production as early as this summer.


View image on Twitter





Production Weekly

✔@prodweek
https://twitter.com/prodweek/status/1101588021386899456

Elisabeth Moss in negotiations to star in Blumhouse’s THE INVISIBLE MAN, currently scheduled to begin filming in July. Moss wraps the third season of THE HANDMAID'S TALE on May 14th...more at http://prodweek.com 


14
11:00 PM - Mar 1, 2019

See Production Weekly's other Tweets


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.dmsoftstudio.com/alexan...oth-considered-for-the-invisible-man/#respond



Universal Pictures wants to put classics back on the big screen and the studio is going to reboot The Invisible Man, a movie now in pre-production and the cast is about to be finalized.

After last week it was rumored that Armie Hammer ( Man from U.N.C.L.E. ) is considered for the leading role, now we see that Alexander Skarsgard ( True Blood ) is also considered.

The two actors are being considered for the role of Adrian Griffin, described as billionaire who got his fortune by creating an invisible suit for the Department of Defense.

Actress Elisabeth Moss ( Mad Men, The Handmaid’s Tale ) was already cast in the movie. She will play the role of Cecilia Kass.

“The Invislbe Man” is a reboot of the classic 1993 movie. The story, inspired by the novel of H.G. Wells focuses on doctor Griffin, a chemist that discovers the secret of invisibility and, without a solution is turn himself visible again, decides to use his ability to control people.

Initially, the main role was offered to actor Johnny Depp but he dropped out of the project. The script is written by Leigh Whannell ( Saw, Insidious ). The production of the new The Invisible Man will start in May of this year.

No release date has been announced, but production is scheduled to begin in May, 2019.


----------



## Santress

More HQs:






















Source:  AlexanderSkarsgarded tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/9et9t


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/0...in-july-with-elizabeth-moss-in-talks-to-star/
> 
> *The Invisible Man Will Reportedly Start Production in July with Elizabeth Moss in Talks to Star*
> 
> Posted by Kaitlyn Booth March 2, 2019
> 
> At the end of January a surprising announcement came out of Blumhouse. They were going to produce a remake of _The Invisible Man_. This was a surprise because, as far as everyone knew, the Dark Universe was dead. _The Mummy_ didn’t do well at the box office and everything seemed like it was dead and gone by the middle of last year. It was reported by Variety that Elizabeth Moss was in talks to join the cast of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo by:Jill Greenberg/Hulu)
> A casting rumor combined with the fact that they already have a director in Leigh Whannell means that the movie might be much further along than anyone realized. A new tweet from Production Weekly seems to indicate that the movie could start production as early as this summer.
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production Weekly
> 
> ✔@prodweek
> 
> Elisabeth Moss in negotiations to star in Blumhouse’s THE INVISIBLE MAN, currently scheduled to begin filming in July. Moss wraps the third season of THE HANDMAID'S TALE on May 14th...more at http://prodweek.com
> 
> 
> 14
> 11:00 PM - Mar 1, 2019
> 
> See Production Weekly's other Tweets





M.Skarsgård said:


> https://www.dmsoftstudio.com/alexan...oth-considered-for-the-invisible-man/#respond
> 
> View attachment 4375188
> 
> Universal Pictures wants to put classics back on the big screen and the studio is going to reboot The Invisible Man, a movie now in pre-production and the cast is about to be finalized.
> 
> After last week it was rumored that Armie Hammer ( Man from U.N.C.L.E. ) is considered for the leading role, now we see that Alexander Skarsgard ( True Blood ) is also considered.
> 
> The two actors are being considered for the role of Adrian Griffin, described as billionaire who got his fortune by creating an invisible suit for the Department of Defense.
> 
> Actress Elisabeth Moss ( Mad Men, The Handmaid’s Tale ) was already cast in the movie. She will play the role of Cecilia Kass.
> 
> “The Invislbe Man” is a reboot of the classic 1993 movie. The story, inspired by the novel of H.G. Wells focuses on doctor Griffin, a chemist that discovers the secret of invisibility and, without a solution is turn himself visible again, decides to use his ability to control people.
> 
> Initially, the main role was offered to actor Johnny Depp but he dropped out of the project. The script is written by Leigh Whannell ( Saw, Insidious ). The production of the new The Invisible Man will start in May of this year.
> 
> No release date has been announced, but production is scheduled to begin in May, 2019.





It's been a long while since we've had rumors like this for Alex, but the info for Alex and Armie, these articles are just repeating the same rumor from that random fansite, same as the other articles posted earlier. There's been no confirmation, or even a followup on the rumors by a legit trade publication. Until/if it's officially announced it's still very much a random rumor.

Thanks for all the pics Santress!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1051906/?ref_=nv_wl_img_1*
*The Invisible Man *
Action, Drama, Horror
Plot unknown. Feature film based on one of Universal Pictures' classic monster characters.
*Director:*
Leigh Whannell
*Writer:*
H.G. Wells (novel)
*Star:*
Elisabeth Moss

*Related News*

'Invisible Man' Wants Armie Hammer or Alexander Skarsgard for Lead Role? 
12 March 2019 | MovieWeb
Elisabeth Moss In Early Talks For ‘Invisible Man’ 
01 March 2019 | Deadline
Elisabeth Moss Circling Universal’s ‘Invisible Man’ (Exclusive) 
01 March 2019 | Variety

*Status: *Script | See complete list of in-production titles » 
*Comments: *Leigh Whannell will direct. Johnny Depp is reportedly no longer attached. 
*Updated: *28 January 2019 
*More Info: *See more production information about this title on IMDbPro.

*Cast*
Credited cast, sorted by IMDb STARmeter:


 Elisabeth Moss ... (rumored)

Edit
*Storyline*
Plot unknown. Feature film based on one of Universal Pictures' classic monster characters.



Action | Drama | Horror | Sci-Fi | Thriller

*Details*
*Country:*
USA
*Language:*
English
*Box Office*
*Budget:*
$1,230,000 (estimated)


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today for *The Aftermath* (March 17, 2019):

*aftermathmovie*  It’s never too late to start again.



Also found here:



Another HQ from today (March 17, 2019) at the *Australian Grand Prix*:




Source:  AlexanderSkarsgarded tumblr

http://pixhost.to/show/207/100091955_prix.jpg


----------



## Santress

New pics from the *Grand Prix* shared today (March 17, 2019) on instagram:


----------



## Santress

Source:  The March 17, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/f1sutton/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAwMTYyMTAyODg2Njc2NDkzNQ==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAwMTYyMjYxMTY4ODAxOTY0Ng==.2


----------



## DeMonica

He's a hottie! It's a miracle that he managed to fold his long legs in that sportcar. Those drivers are normally very short.


----------



## Santress

New promo still of Alex in *Long Shot* shared on instagram today (March 18, 2019):




nordiskfilmsverige Känner du igen honom? Alexander Skarsgård spelar en stilig men något goofy Kanadensisk president i komedin Long Shot Biopremiär 3 maj ️ Länk till senaste trailern i bio!

#LongShot #AlexanderSkarsgård #CharlizeTheron #komedi #kommerpåbio #viälskarfilm

Do you recognize him? Alexander Skarsgård plays a stylish but somewhat goofy Canadian president in the comedy Long Shot Biopremiere May 3 ️ Link to the latest trailer in the cinema!


----------



## StarrLady

Seth Rogen tweeted that Long Shot won an audience award at the SXSW film festival.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

What is the next project when GVK is ending for alex or is it a vacation now? I don't know where to look, etc. Where do you find a lot of information or have a reliable source


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4376809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the next project when GVK is ending for alex or is it a vacation now? I don't know where to look, etc. Where do you find a lot of information or have a reliable source



There is no new project that we know of. For work related news reliable sources are trade publications/news sites. In the U.S. this would be sources like Deadline, Variety, and Hollywood Reporter.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> View attachment 4375659
> View attachment 4375660
> 
> 
> Source:  The March 17, 2019 insta stories of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/f1sutton/
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/c3c96ef5124ec459444c54f8b21f609b/5C915F62/t51.12442-15/e35/54511366_301526720517066_3346974317630807768_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwMTYyMTAyODg2Njc2NDkzNQ==.2
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/d74410a30dc6166abcbd5a9286bdbba5/5C91817E/t51.12442-15/e35/54248159_2544426598964031_8480668649699381488_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwMTYyMjYxMTY4ODAxOTY0Ng==.2



is alex spending "vacation" in Australia


----------



## Santress

M.Skarsgård said:


> is alex spending "vacation" in Australia


No idea. His bestie, Dada, has shared a pic with a Nepal location tag so it's possible Alex is there now too.

Promo clip shared today (March 19, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  You can make millions in a matter of milliseconds. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets at link in bio.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x).

The Golden Globes shared a recent press portrait (taken while Alex was promoting *The Aftermath* in London during February) on instagram today (March 19, 2019):

*goldenglobes* Alexander Skarsgard is Stefan Lubert, a German who lost his wife during the war and who now must give up his palace of a home to a British officer and his wife Rachel, played by Keira Knightley in the film ‘The Aftermath.’ (: ©HFPA)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I’m looking forward to a little bit of rest,” he says about taking a break from his current crazy schedule. “I grew up in a city so I like city life. I love going to rock clubs, bars, hanging out. But there are weekends when you don’t want that intensity…so I love exploring, going on long hikes or sailing trips, being out in nature. But essentially I’m a city boy.”


----------



## M.Skarsgård

What meaning crazy schedule is same like busy schedule


----------



## DeMonica

Yes. Acting in movies particularly is not a Monday to Friday 9-5 job. Sometimes he's shooting movies day or night, back to back for months, in several countries on different continents - it's kind of crazy. He might have a holiday or end up in Stockholm to enjoy his new place. We will see....... PS I hope there are Eric fans in Nepal or a few Scandi tourist who die to take a pic with him and put it on IG.


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> He's a hottie! It's a miracle that he managed to fold his long legs in that sportcar. Those drivers are normally very short.


 
I was just going to ask that…………… how they Hell did he fit in that car???????


----------



## Santress

Promo pic of Alex in *THP* shared today (March 20, 2019) by Shaw Movies:


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

This is from The Aftermath and looks hot!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4378161


That is fan casting.
Eta: I'm not against posting casting rumors, it gives us something to talk about, but understand the difference between reliable sites and unreliable sites. Fan sites usually are not reliable.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That is fan casting.
> Eta: I'm not against posting casting rumors, it gives us something to talk about, but understand the difference between reliable sites and unreliable sites. Fan sites usually are not reliable.





BuckeyeChicago said:


> That is fan casting.
> Eta: I'm not against posting casting rumors, it gives us something to talk about, but understand the difference between reliable sites and unreliable sites. Fan sites usually are not reliable.


I didn't know the rumors were not welcome ... Tell me what's not allowed


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> I didn't know the rumors were not welcome ... Tell me what's not allowed


Buckeye didn’t say that rumours were not welcome, that’s not what she said. She said rumours can be okay but postings from fan sites are not rumours. They tend to be just someone’s wishful thinking.


----------



## Santress

Alex's *TIFF 2018* interview with *q* was shared today (March 20, 2019) on YouTube:



via



Promo clip shared today (March 20, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  She's on to them and she's going to make this painful. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets at link in bio.



Also found on Facebook (x).


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> I didn't know the rumors were not welcome ... Tell me what's not allowed





StarrLady said:


> Buckeye didn’t say that rumours were not welcome, that’s not what she said. She said rumours can be okay but postings from fan sites are not rumours. They tend to be just someone’s wishful thinking.



^
Correct, I said I'm fine with rumors and fan-casting, as long as it's noted that's what it is. We fan cast him here, even if it's just noting 'I wish Alex would get that role'. It's a form a gossip, and since we don't have any new casting news might as speculate. Just know what's actual reliable. 

That DC Marvel site is a fan site, and so isn't an actual source.
As I wrote a few comments ago, if you're looking for actual work-related casting news on Alex, stick with the trade publications like Variety, Deadline, Hollywood Reporter.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Entertainment_trade_magazines

These sites also have IG pages, but their twitter feeds are updated more often.

There are other reliable news film/tv sites, but they're not trade magazines as such, so are unlikely to be the first place to get any casting news on Alex.

You can create your own Alex-specific Google News Alert:

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/4815696?hl=en


----------



## Ludwig

Santress said:


> Alex's *TIFF 2018* interview with *q* was shared today (March 20, 2019) on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Promo clip shared today (March 20, 2019) for *THP*:
> 
> *thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  She's on to them and she's going to make this painful. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets at link in bio.
> 
> 
> 
> Also found on Facebook (x).



Thank you for posting this.  I really appreciated Alex had time to explain himself.  Usually his interviews are rushed or comedic and he never gets to finish his thoughts.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex's film The Kill Team will premiere at Tribeca FF on April 27, and a day earlier the first two hours of HBO's Chernobyl will show at TFF. Stellan will be attending a Q&A afterwards. So here's hoping we get sightings of Stellan and Alex together.
https://www.tribecafilm.com/filmguide/chernobyl-2019

LDG didn't get the ratings and so hasn't really been talked about for possible awards, but GoldDerby* does some SkarsSpeculating about Emmy chances for Alex, Stellan and Bill:

Skarsgard supremacy at the Emmys? Alexander, Bill and Stellan could all be nominated this year
Alexander Skarsgard earned his first Emmy nomination and win in 2017 for his supporting role in “Big Little Lies” as abusive husband Perry Wright. But this year he could bring his entire family of Swedish thespians along with him. Not only can we expect to see Alexander back on the Emmy ballot this year, but also his brother Bill Skarsgard and dad Stellan Skarsgard.

Alexander is hoping to follow his Emmy victory with a Best Movie/Limited Actor nomination for the British spy drama “The Little Drummer Girl,” in which he plays Israeli intelligence officer Gadi Becker. “Drummer Girl” aired in the United States on AMC and it’s based on a novel by John le Carre, just like another recent spy thriller that turned out to be a major Emmy contender, “The Night Manager.” Given its prestigious pedigree — the limited series also stars Michael Shannon and was directed by the internationally renowned Park Chan-wook (“Oldboy,” “The Handmaiden”) — don’t rule out a return engagement for Alexander.
Bill Skarsgard recently rose to fame as the evil clown Pennywise in the blockbuster horror film “It” (2017), and now he’s an Emmy contender for Best Movie/Limited Supporting Actor for another project based on Stephen King‘s fiction: Hulu’s “Castle Rock,” in which he plays the Kid, a mysterious inmate at Shawshank State Penitentiary.

Their father Stellan Skarsgard is a veteran character actor with a long list of credits ranging from “Breaking the Waves” (1996) to “Mamma Mia!” (2008) to “The Avengers” (2012). But he has never been nominated for an Emmy. This year he could face off against his son Bill for Best Movie/Limited Supporting Actor for HBO’s miniseries “Chernobyl,” which premieres in May and tells the true story of the 1986 nuclear power plant disaster. Stellan plays Boris Shcherbina, the Soviet official who led the USSR government commission in the wake of the accident.
So are we in for a Swedish invasion at this year’s Emmys? How many Skarsgards (if any) do you think will make the cut?
https://www.goldderby.com/article/2019/stellan-bill-alexander-skarsgard-emmys-news/

*GoldDerby is not a trade site. It's a pretty well informed speculation/odds site on awards (and other stuff).


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

I don’t know is that new photo or old ?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4378813


I don’t know is that new photo or old photo


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> I don’t know is that new photo or old ?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

That's a pap shot of Alex from February 2015. I think Fares was also in these.


----------



## DeMonica

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4378832


Considering that he's supposed to be in Hong Kong on 25th and Dada's post, I'd guess that he's in Asia at the moment.


----------



## ellasam

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4378832


This is old, I think he was eating lunch with Fares


----------



## Santress

Throwback Thursday pic from filming *Hold the Dark* shared on twitter today (March 21, 2019):




If you liked #HoldTheDark, you'll be interested to hear a behind the scenes conversation with the film's Costume Designer Antoinette Messam!

http://www.visualanarchy.tv/rackfocus



Another promo still shared for *THP* today (March 21, 2019):




Source:  *JeannetteGarcia* twitter (x)

Throwback Thursday pic from when Alex was filming True Blood during March 2014:

One of my FAVORITE throwbacks that don't include the hubs or kids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Meeting @smoyer and #alexanderskarsgård while they were filming #TrueBlood








Originally shared on March 21, 2014:

He is so dreamy!!!! wish I had a more clear pic w/ him but it's ok. I made him stand up straight! #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4378832





BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's a pap shot of Alex from February 2015. I think Fares was also in these.





ellasam said:


> This is old, I think he was eating lunch with Fares



Because I'd rather look for old Fares and Alex pics than do things I need to, yes, it's from February 2015:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-439#post-28031593



Santress said:


> Throwback Thursday pic from when Alex was filming True Blood during *March 2014:*
> 
> One of my FAVORITE throwbacks that don't include the hubs or kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting @smoyer and #alexanderskarsgård while they were filming #TrueBlood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally shared on March 21, 2014:
> 
> He is so dreamy!!!! wish I had a more clear pic w/ him but it's ok. I made him stand up straight! #alexanderskarsgard




How'd that get to be 5 years ago?!


----------



## ellasam

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Because I'd rather look for old Fares and Alex pics than do things I need to, yes, it's from February 2015:
> 
> Hahaha..... I don’t blame you!!! Keep me coming!!!!!!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-439#post-28031593
> 
> 
> 
> How'd that get to be 5 years ago?!


----------



## ellasam

I meant keep the pics coming, even if their old pics!!!


----------



## DeMonica

There are lucky people around the globe, I know because I'm not one of them :/ :


----------



## Santress

More interviews of Alex and Jesse promoting *THP* at *TIFF 2018*:

https://www.theloop.ca/watch/entert...ect/6016472113001/6016048524001/your-morning/

via



https://globalnews.ca/news/5076393/...esse-eisenberg-hummingbird-project-interview/

via



Promo clip & city info. shared today (March 22, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  It's time to get down with #TheHummingbirdProject. Now playing in select theaters. Get tickets at link in bio.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x).

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Is your city on the line? #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets at link in bio.



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/HummingbirdProj/status/1109092393251491840

and on Facebook (x).

BTS pic from promoting *THP* on set shared today (March 22, 2019) on instagram:




*tannerzee* You can see this bald beauty (@rexdanger) in #TheHummingbirdProject this weekend! (This is also the photo I’m using for this year’s Christmas card)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvUO125nG66/

Also found on Facebook (x).

Promo clip shared today (March 22, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie*  #TheAftermath is now playing in additional cities. Check for tickets at the link in bio.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvUXSNlhsx5/

Also found here:

https://twitter.com/AftermathMovie/status/1109137663070781440


----------



## Zola24

Skarsjoy on tumblr /post/183649134108/
*NEW/old behind-the-scenes photo of Alexander Skarsgård on set with the producer of their movie, THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT, Pierre Even!*
This photo was taken by still photographer *Sébastien Raymond *and generously given to me by the associate producer, *Jeannette Garcia*. It was taken on set in Montreal in the fall of 2017. Thank you both, you are truly awesome people!!


----------



## StarrLady

I saw The Hummingbird Project for the second time and The Aftermath for the first time this weekend. Once again, I thought Alex did a really good job playing Anton in THP. I enjoyed The Aftermath too, it was a lot better than I expected. The sex scenes with Alex were hot.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> I saw The Hummingbird Project for the second time and The Aftermath for the first time this weekend. Once again, I thought Alex did a really good job playing Anton in THP. I enjoyed The Aftermath too, it was a lot better than I expected. The sex scenes with Alex were hot.


 Damn, how many sex scenes were there????


----------



## StarrLady

ellasam said:


> Damn, how many sex scenes were there????


There were two major sex scenes between Alex and Keira.


----------



## bellebottomblues

ellasam, you are very funny, even if you did not intend to be!


----------



## bellebottomblues

Two hot love scenes between Alex and Keira's characters in The Aftermath?  Well all the more reason to see it on the big screen if I get the chance in a theater near me soon.

StarrLady, you are fortunate to get to see both of these films, and one of them twice.  Lucky you!


----------



## bellebottomblues

Thanks for all the great stills and clips of video.  I enjoyed them all a great deal.

Santress, I just cannot get enough of Alex as Anton Zaleski doing his dance moves.  I super appreciated that clip.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I saw The Hummingbird Project for the second time and The Aftermath for the first time this weekend. Once again, I thought Alex did a really good job playing Anton in THP. I enjoyed The Aftermath too, it was a lot better than I expected. The sex scenes with Alex were hot.



sorry for the stupid question whether alex movies / TV series of sex scenes real or not real sex scenes?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.amfar.org/hongkong2019/

Where is Alexander Skarsgård name?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> There were two major sex scenes between Alex and Keira.


Don't you mean between Alex and Keira's body double? 



M.Skarsgård said:


> sorry for the stupid question whether alex movies / TV series of sex scenes *real or not real sex scenes?*



Are you asking if they're actually having sex? Because that's not what happens, it's all carefully choreographed to look like sex but no actual sex happens.



M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4381959
> https://www.amfar.org/hongkong2019/
> 
> Where is Alexander Skarsgård name?



Hmm. Either he's not actually going or they forgot to put his name on the list. Guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Don't you mean between Alex and Keira's body double?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking if they're actually having sex? Because that's not what happens, it's all carefully choreographed to look like sex but no actual sex happens.
> 
> Yes, and I also mean Alex in movies and TV shows like trueblood etc .. I know
> Alex love be naked
> 
> 
> Hmm. Either he's not actually going or they forgot to put his name on the list. Guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> I saw The Hummingbird Project for the second time and The Aftermath for the first time this weekend. Once again, I thought Alex did a really good job playing Anton in THP. I enjoyed The Aftermath too, it was a lot better than I expected. The sex scenes with Alex were hot.


Thank you for your comments regarding The Aftermath.  I was disappointed by the reviews.  That you enjoyed it is good enough for me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Yes, and I also mean Alex in movies and TV shows like trueblood etc .. I know
> Alex love be naked



Nakedness has nothing to do with whether or not they're having sex, they may be actually kissing and touching, but actual sex while filming a mainstream film/tv show sex scene is not usual.

'To simulate sex, actors employ tricks: pillows between them, prosthetics and body stockings, and push-ups to get their muscles bulging. But the movement is often improvised. “If it’s overly rehearsed or overly thought through, it seems like a bad soft-core porn on Cinemax,” said Judd Apatow, the auteur of raunchy rom-coms (and a producer of “Girls”)....
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/01/movies/shooting-film-and-tv-sex-scenes-what-really-goes-on.html

'Intimacy directors or choreographers are hired to facilitate scenes for the stage and screen involving physical touch, from moments of sexual tension to scenes featuring nudity and simulated sex and even familial intimacy. In many cases, an intimacy director’s most important role is their most passive: They are the person in the room whose job it is to discuss and understand an actors comfort with various aspects and types of touch in scenes of physical intimacy.
If an actor or director deviates from the predetermined choreography, an intimacy director can intervene, relieving performers themselves of the fraught responsibility to confront one another about a drifting hand, or to challenge a director pushing for more contact or nudity than previously agreed upon...'
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...ograph-sex-scenes_us_5b0d87dae4b0fdb2aa574564

*No nonsense approach*
O’Brien’s approach in talking about best practice is open and no nonsense, but “in service of the script”. Her guidelines suggest using an intimacy director or co-ordinator. It sets out a modus operandi, where actor and director identify the role of the scene, the characters’ storyline and then the powerplay and beats of the scene. They identify the scene’s basic shape and agree physical touch, “sculpting” the physicality while describing out loud what they are doing as they map out the touch. They repeat the moves till they are in body memory, and only then do they look at the character’s emotional journey. The process pulls it together to create the intimate scene. So a scene can be quite raunchy, but because it is planned and by permission and consent, “the actors feel personally safe, so they can be artistically vulnerable”.
There are nuts and bolts: nudity only from action to cut with actors otherwise covered; a third party keeping it professional, not private; no nude genitals touching but patches or modesty barriers; no tongues in kissing; closed sets; no sex scenes or nudity in auditions or screen tests unless agreed beforehand; written summaries of agreed sexual scenes.
If all that sounds dry and unsexy, it’s because the code is all about the how to, not the goal, which is to create sexy.
https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/good-sex-scenes-when-actors-play-it-safe-1.3525725

https://www.ranker.com/list/how-sex-scenes-are-filmed/anncasano


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> Damn, how many sex scenes were there????




Ellasam, here is a little something for you until you get to watch The Aftermath. Take care..


----------



## Santress

From *Cineplex*, an interview with Kim Nguyen that includes some bts footage from *THP*:



+ a previous interview recently promoted on twitter again:



via

We chatted with Jesse Eisenberg, Alexander Skarsgård and @salmahayek about obsession, relationships and greed in their new film #TheHummingbirdProject.

See it in select theatres now. https://cinplx.co/2WgMWHZ



Another bts pic of Alex filming *THP*:




*ELC:* The film is a co-production between Quebec and Belgium. The Americans, despite the presence of generic big Hollywood stars, are not involved, it's amazing.

*PE: *Actually, there are a lot of rules around co-productions and the benefits are many when working with Europeans. Alexander Skarsgard is Swedish and Salma Hayek has a French passport. To put it simply, just with them as headliners, it allowed us to be in good standing with the financing guidelines for Canadian co-productions and to have more budget thanks to this partnership with a country there, in this case Belgium.

http://www.cinemaleclap.ca/blogue/?p=3744

via



New interview with *The Aftermath* cast and crew:

*Why Alexander Skarsgard believes 'The Aftermath' is the first psychologically interesting war movie
We speak to the cast and crew of the film which is set in the ruins of post-war Germany*

As any student of 20th Century history will know, the Second World War has long been recognised as “the good war”, as Allies were pitted against the pernicious forces of Nazi Germany and the other ‘Axis powers’.

Former US President Dwight Eisenhower referred to it as “the Great Crusade” – something Hollywood has rarely argued with across the years in gung-ho films such as The Longest Day and The Dirty Dozen. Of course, reality is never quite so clear-cut.

“The Second World War is a story that’s been told so many times in literature and on screen,” agrees actor Alexander Skarsgard (Big Little Lies, True Blood).

“Especially in the UK and the US, I find it’s often portrayed in not a very nuanced way. It’s very black-and-white. It’s always the heroic Allies versus the evil Germans, and then they throw in the one token Good German, the one soldier who does something nice just to prove that they’re not all bad. It’s rarely psychologically interesting.”

It’s what drew Skarsgard to The Aftermath, the new film from British director James Kent (who previously made the excellent First World War drama, Testament of Youth). Set in 1946, just months after the war ended, The Aftermath takes place in Hamburg. Here, Kent portrays a city on its knees.

“The Allies dropped more bombs on Hamburg over three days than London received in the entire Second World War,” says Kent, who vividly shows the economic, social and psychological toll as the Allied forces roll in.

“It’s an extraordinary moment,” the director adds. “The world’s been absolutely laid flat in a way it never had before.”

In The Aftermath, bitterness, hatred and suspicion of the enemy brews amongst the victors, even as the British refuse to punish the Germans and repeat the mistakes that followed the end of the First World War.

If this is somewhat lost on some of his less enlightened characters, Kent calls it’ “an astonishingly generous, positive, and far-sighted moment in British history”, one that ultimately led to the creation of the European Union.

While this makes The Aftermath a resonant viewing experience – particularly with Britain’s current mooted departure from the EU threatening stability – the story itself is a departure from the typical Hollywood wartime movie.

“I thought it was beautiful and interesting to get to know the people on the other side of the trenches,” says Skarsgard, who plays Stephan Lubert, a German architect who lost his wife during the war and now lives with his troubled young daughter, Freda (Flora Li Thiemann).

The majority of the German population “were more like Lubert,” says Skarsgard. “He’s been compromised and there’s a complexity to his personality, so he carries a lot of guilt.

“He didn’t stand up for what he believes in and he did benefit from what they were doing; he wasn’t an active member of the Nazi party but his wife’s family was. The big house they live in and all that Bauhaus furniture was bought with Nazi money. Now he didn’t know about the concentration camps, but he obviously knew about the treatment of Jews.”

The intrigue comes as Lubert and Freda see their house requisitioned by the Allies. A British Colonel, Lewis Morgan (Jason Clarke), stationed to oversee the rebuilding operation, and his wife Rachael (Keira Knightley) move in, sharing the space with Lubert and his daughter.

Like their hosts, the Morgans are suffering; their own young son was killed during the war by a German bomb, which creates enormous tensions. “Lewis is sensitive to the plight of Europe and Germany,” says Clarke, “but not to his wife and what they’ve been through – they’re trying to cope with their own loss.”

Curiously, the film has a basis in reality. Clarke’s character was inspired by author Rhidian Brook’s own grandfather, Colonel Walter Brook, who was an English officer sent to Hamburg in the wake of the Second World War.

Like Morgan, Brook shared his living arrangements with a German family, rather than choose to have them evicted from their own home. Inspired by this, Rhidian Brook pitched the story to director Ridley Scott’s company; out of this grew not only the screenplay but Brook’s 2013 best-selling novel.

Without venturing into spoiler territory, The Aftermath moves into romantic drama terrain as the story unfolds; comparisons have been made to Joe Wright’s adaptation of Ian McEwan’s novel Atonement, which also starred Knightley. Kent, though, prefers to look further back.

A huge fan of David Lean, he hails “touchstones” such as Doctor Zhivago and Lawrence of Arabia. “What he captures so brilliantly is the coming together of the intimate and the epic … they have scale, but they are also deeply emotional films.”

It might be pushing it to compare The Aftermath to the grandiose work of David Lean, but there’s something to be said for a film that avoids the morally binary characters so often peddled by Hollywood.

Here, Knightley’s Rachael has a pathological hatred for all things German and Kent’s film does a sterling job of painting a complex and compromised postwar populous; Lubert’s daughter even gets involved with a brainwashed former Hitler Youth adolescent who still wants to fight against the Allies.

More than anything, The Aftermath is a film about grief. “I thought it was interesting to portray a man who is so broken,” says Skarsgard. “He lost his wife, he lost his home … there was such a rich, deep complexity to him. He’s not a hero but he’s also not a villain.” Likewise, the Morgans are suffering from post-traumatic stress. “How do they find meaning?” ponders Clarke. “How do they put their lives back together? How do they find a way ahead after they’ve lost a child? How does a country? How does a world?”

It’s this that interests Kent, and what he argues makes the film feel so pertinent to the present day. In a time when an international refugee crisis has seen Germany throw open its doors to the displaced and the disenfranchised, other countries have proved less welcoming. “We have a responsibility to the future, just as the generation had in 1945,” says Kent. “Their challenge was much larger than ours and they rose to it.”

The Aftermath is in cinemas across the UAE now

https://www.thenational.ae/arts-cul...sychologically-interesting-war-movie-1.840556

Promo still recently used to promote *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie* Get your tickets to see #TheAftermath - Now playing in select theaters. Link in bio.



Also found here:

https://twitter.com/AftermathMovie/status/1109501647405740032


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Nakedness has nothing to do with whether or not they're having sex, they may be actually kissing and touching, but actual sex while filming a mainstream film/tv show sex scene is not usual.
> 
> 'To simulate sex, actors employ tricks: pillows between them, prosthetics and body stockings, and push-ups to get their muscles bulging. But the movement is often improvised. “If it’s overly rehearsed or overly thought through, it seems like a bad soft-core porn on Cinemax,” said Judd Apatow, the auteur of raunchy rom-coms (and a producer of “Girls”)....
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/01/movies/shooting-film-and-tv-sex-scenes-what-really-goes-on.html
> 
> 'Intimacy directors or choreographers are hired to facilitate scenes for the stage and screen involving physical touch, from moments of sexual tension to scenes featuring nudity and simulated sex and even familial intimacy. In many cases, an intimacy director’s most important role is their most passive: They are the person in the room whose job it is to discuss and understand an actors comfort with various aspects and types of touch in scenes of physical intimacy.
> If an actor or director deviates from the predetermined choreography, an intimacy director can intervene, relieving performers themselves of the fraught responsibility to confront one another about a drifting hand, or to challenge a director pushing for more contact or nudity than previously agreed upon...'
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...ograph-sex-scenes_us_5b0d87dae4b0fdb2aa574564
> 
> *No nonsense approach*
> O’Brien’s approach in talking about best practice is open and no nonsense, but “in service of the script”. Her guidelines suggest using an intimacy director or co-ordinator. It sets out a modus operandi, where actor and director identify the role of the scene, the characters’ storyline and then the powerplay and beats of the scene. They identify the scene’s basic shape and agree physical touch, “sculpting” the physicality while describing out loud what they are doing as they map out the touch. They repeat the moves till they are in body memory, and only then do they look at the character’s emotional journey. The process pulls it together to create the intimate scene. So a scene can be quite raunchy, but because it is planned and by permission and consent, “the actors feel personally safe, so they can be artistically vulnerable”.
> There are nuts and bolts: nudity only from action to cut with actors otherwise covered; a third party keeping it professional, not private; no nude genitals touching but patches or modesty barriers; no tongues in kissing; closed sets; no sex scenes or nudity in auditions or screen tests unless agreed beforehand; written summaries of agreed sexual scenes.
> If all that sounds dry and unsexy, it’s because the code is all about the how to, not the goal, which is to create sexy.
> https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/good-sex-scenes-when-actors-play-it-safe-1.3525725
> 
> https://www.ranker.com/list/how-sex-scenes-are-filmed/anncasano



Thank you for your comprehensive information, I didn't know about sex


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago
Thanks now i know better


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

I didn't know about sex between actor /actress


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is dada alex best friend


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

[QUOTE="M.Skarsgård, post: 33000607, member: 654948" 
Inadvertently many of the same things happened many times. I had to come up with something else


----------



## Santress

The new pic is from Dada's insta story from today (March 24, 2019):




Source: https://www.instagram.com/flairion/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNjc3OTI5MTkzNjk4MjIyMg==.2


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Thank you for your comprehensive information, I didn't know about sex





M.Skarsgård said:


> M.Skarsgård, post: 33000385, member: 654948"] I didn't know about sex between actor /actress


[/QUOTE]

It's acting: if done well it looks real!


----------



## VEGASTAR

To honor the latest picture of Alex & Dada above, in Nepal, which was posted twice, I would like to post it for the third time 

It seems like an Alex picture isn't an Alex picture without Dada next to him now. And I had cropped the beach picture I posted earlier today of Alex just so only he could be seen. But I'm gonna posted again (with less cropping) so Dada can be seen too. I just think that the two pics look good next to each other for some reason. So here it is; The Nepal pic for the third time with the beach picture ( which is from couple of weeks ago in NZ) for the second time lol )))


----------



## M.Skarsgård

It's acting: if done well it looks real! [/QUOTE]


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Yes seems so real thanks actors /actress


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> The new pic is from Dada's insta story from today (March 24, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4382219
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.instagram.com/flairion/
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/1a6f1220f5c513fa6b7c45434e1db2de/5C9A927C/t51.12442-15/e35/54800495_589408448238423_5370451645708580135_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNjc3OTI5MTkzNjk4MjIyMg==.2


Is there any place where they don't go together? Can any partner ever come close to that?

*@StarrLady*: you're lucky: Watching THP with Alex, now again and The Aftermath. I still have to wait for both.


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> To honor the latest picture of Alex & Dada above, in Nepal, which was posted twice, I would like to post it for the third time
> 
> It seems like an Alex picture isn't an Alex picture without Dada next to him now. And I had cropped the beach picture I posted earlier today of Alex just so only he could be seen. But I'm gonna posted again (with less cropping) so Dada can be seen too. I just think that the two pics look good next to each other for some reason. So here it is; The Nepal pic for the third time with the beach picture ( which is from couple of weeks ago in NZ) for the second time lol )))
> 
> View attachment 4382345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382346


Did Alex hike that mountain in shorts??? I swear it looks like he’s in shorts. Great pictures!!!!


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> Ellasam, here is a little something for you until you get to watch The Aftermath. Take care..
> 
> View attachment 4382043


Thanks so much..... that will last for a little while!!!!!!!


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> To honor the latest picture of Alex & Dada above, in Nepal, which was posted twice, I would like to post it for the third time
> 
> It seems like an Alex picture isn't an Alex picture without Dada next to him now. And I had cropped the beach picture I posted earlier today of Alex just so only he could be seen. But I'm gonna posted again (with less cropping) so Dada can be seen too. I just think that the two pics look good next to each other for some reason. So here it is; The Nepal pic for the third time with the beach picture ( which is from couple of weeks ago in NZ) for the second time lol )))
> 
> View attachment 4382345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382346



More NZ and AUS please, Id like to see the activities that he did while not filming. And great find btw


----------



## ellasam

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is dada alex best friend


 Yes he is, I don’t know , though, how long they have known each other, maybe since childhood.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> sorry for the stupid question whether alex movies / TV series of sex scenes real or not real sex scenes?


None of his sex scenes are real. That would be hard core pornography. All his sex scenes (and most other sex scenes) are carefully done choreography (positioning) so that no private parts show (or touch), but that it looks real. It is then up to the actors to show passion and emotion to make it seem real.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago and AudioGirl thank you for your clarification. This is the sex scene of clarification


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

New photo from today in Hong Kong (March 25, 2019):




*delimakmur* Getting ready for amFAR 2019 tonight. This annual amFAR raises fund for the organisation's life-saving AIDS research programmes.
The star-studded crowd includes my fave actor, super humbled Alexander Skarsgard. I’m sure you remember him as vampire in True Blood series or from The Legend of Tarzan... #StarStruck #AlexanderSkarsgard #amfar2019 #Hongkong #DiscoverHongkong #DeliWanderlust


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> sorry for the stupid question whether alex movies / TV series of sex scenes real or not real sex scenes?



Buckeye and Audiogirl already did a good job of answering this question. Like they said, the sex in movies is acted and only meant to look like the real thing.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Buckeye and Audiogirl already did a good job of answering this question. Like they said, the sex in movies is acted and only meant to look like the real thing.



I am grateful to them when I got a decent knowledge


----------



## M.Skarsgård

View attachment 4382906


----------



## DeMonica

ellasam said:


> Yes he is, I don’t know , though, how long they have known each other, maybe since childhood.


I think I read somewhere that they met when Alex did theatre in Sweden. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Santress

New promo poster shared this morning (March 25, 2019) for *THP*:




Source:  https://teaser-trailer.com/movie/the-hummingbird-project/

via


----------



## Santress

From tonight's gala (March 25, 2019):

*phil.sg* Nice to share the table with Alexander Skarsgard tonight at amfAR diner #amfarhongkong2019 #amfar2019 #amfarhongkong2019 #charityevent #hkcharityevent



*bennettmarcus*  Alexander Skarsgard at Amfar Hong Kong gala .



A little bit of video. I think that's Alex. It sounds like him.

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/ylr383sj

Source:  March 25, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/irisalexanderprivate/







Source:  *Getty*


----------



## SWlife

He sure looks fine in a suit.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/amfAR+Gala+Hong+Kong+2019+Red+Carpet/EqykMQQT8sK

Another fan pic from today in Hong Kong (March 25, 2019):




With Hollywood actor
Alexander skarsgard
The Legend of TSRZAN 2016

Source:  *Pawan.Fcharya.5686* Facebook (x)

An oldie but goodie shared today on twitter:

The handsome Alexander Skarsgård & Maradiva Magazine. #maradivavillas #maradivamag #followthestars









HQs from tonight's gala:











 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/p4NUX


----------



## Santress

Cute fan pic from tonight:

*jenn__feng_ * That fan girl moment with my Tarzan, my Vamp @alexskarsgardworld @amfar #ericnorthman #amfarhongkong #cureAIDS #amfargala #2019 #alexanderskarsgard #dogoodforcommunity #hkig #instadaily #rosewoodhongkong #mondaynight


----------



## Santress

*_ranilau_*  amfAR Gala Hong Kong 2019 tonight at Rosewood Hotel

#amFARHongKong #amFARHongKong2019 #張藝興 #Lay #AlexanderSkarsgard #kimcamjones #SunnyLau #Table13



*justjared* Alexander Skarsgard looks so handsome while attending the @amfar gala in Hong Kong! #AlexanderSkarsgard #amfAR Photo: WENN


----------



## Santress

More from last night's *amfAR* gala (March 25, 2019, Hong Kong):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/87c6ffa16ed47d22c15b7a3cb1cac27c/5C9C97B8/t51.12442-15/e35/54511987_575376276297121_6790337288041608956_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzgwNjMyMjE4Mzg5MTIxNw==.2

Source:  The March 25, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/xoxofei/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/39bce5a9c449e09cc61719d91554de74/5C9C1CE5/t51.12442-15/e35/53430149_1006624976203812_5194413538533003028_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzc5NjMwODYwMjI2NjA3NQ==.2

Source:  The March 25, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/dangerousmoonlight/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/b79d7342cee7c0f7f4142e274a7d554c/5C9CB70F/t51.12442-15/e35/55827178_2321662631187097_624545702866521344_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzQ3NDI1ODY3NTI2MjY1Mg==.2

Source:  The March 25, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/zacharyweiss/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzcxNDQ0OTExNjY5MzcwOQ==.2

Source:  The March 25, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/johanernst/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzU2NjY0OTk0NzE5Mzg5NA==.2

Source:  The March 25, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/dara_huang/




*dartaq *@heidiklum helping #hiv #reasearch with @pharell.williams @alexskarsgardworld @karensuenfinejewellery @amfar @rosewoodhongkong







*huij78*  #amfarhongkong #amfar thanks @davidekung #heidiklum #nicolescherzinger #alexanderskarsgard @rosewoodhongkong






*numberonepr*  amfAR Hong Kong is honoring Adrian Cheng this year, what a night with the sparkling stars, big congrats and keep up the good work!! #adriancheng #鄭志剛 @amfar #cureaids @rosewoodhongkong @victoriadockside @theartisanalmovement #projectkc #platinumbowtie #amfarhk #amfarhongkong #numberonepr @katemossagency #katemoss #kevinfrost #alexanderskarsgard #rosamundkwan #lay #layzhang #張藝興 #關之琳 #pansyho #何超瓊 #congrats @rosamundkwan @pierrepng @michelleyeoh_official #michelleyeoh #楊紫瓊 @zyxzjs @pharrell #河智苑 @hajiwon1023


----------



## Santress

New promo clip shared today (March 26, 2019) for *THP*:

t*hehummingbirdprojectfilm*  The brains of the operation. See Alexander Skarsgard as Anton in #TheHummingbirdProject. Now playing in select theaters. Get tickets at link in bio.



Also found here:



And on Facebook (x)

More fan photos from last night:

*joshwood2*  Fun night and 2.8 million raised! Thank you everyone. @amfar @joshwoodproductions @andyboosejr @tuffconsult @rosewoodhongkong @occasionspr #pansyho @cathy_chui_official #alexanderskarsgard @pharrell @heidiklum @ac_kaf @sc_rosewood @emuscatell @cassie816 @p.a.west @kaylathegr8 @manu_bambi @robcheng2 @numberonepr @simondepury @kyle_maclachlan @desireegruber @victoriaxtang @therealcjowen @shanghaitang @apmmonaco @helenabordon @absolutvodka
@americanexpress



*mikee_palofficial*  about last night #amfar #afterparty #dragoni #partying #actor #actress #tarzan #trueblood #crazyrichasians @alexskarsgardworld @xplacidacidx #allaboutmikee



From his March 25, 2019 insta story:




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/fcf0d52491039d828c82299368017e81/5C9CEFF1/t51.12442-15/e35/53236552_125746155234668_1415769289082630596_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzU1NjExOTcxMjkxNjE2Nw==.2

https://www.instagram.com/mikee_palofficial/




*davidekung*  Congratulations to the 5th amfAR HK Gala !! Honoring Adrian Cheng @ac_kaf and Honorary event chair #PansyHo #CureAIDS #amfARHongKong #rosewoodhongkong #apmmonaco #occasionspr @sc_rosewood @heidiklum
#AlexanderSkarsgård @pharrell



A few more HQs:





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/RQV2F


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the March 25, 2019 *amfAR* gala:







 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/P3yNM

+ More fan pics from March 25th in Hong Kong:




*tang747*  Crazy Asians @amfar






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/337628d7899985c94ec4f4884128ec4c/5C9DDDD9/t51.12442-15/e35/54513854_641594019614059_739637785018281057_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwNzk1ODMxOTE2NDg3Mjc0OQ==.2

Source:  The March 26, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/kimcamjones/

Alex & Dada:

It was an honor to have a hollywood actor trekking with our company Mr Alexander Skarsgård of The Legend of Tarzan 2016





Source:  *3sistersadventuretrekking* Facebook (x)


----------



## Zola24

Full hqs via Alexanderskarsgarded on tumblr /post/183738716945/
Alexander Skarsgard at the amFAR gala in Hong Kong





























Eta: Apologies double post. Full hqs are here though.


----------



## Santress

Stealth shot of Alex at the *Hong Kong Exhibition Centre* today (March 27, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAwODcyODIwNTI0NjUzMTI5Nw==.2

Source:  March 27, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/nate.kr/


----------



## bellebottomblues

Thank-You Santress for posting all of the beautiful photos of Alex at The amfAR Hong Kong Gala.    It appears he was a genuinely appreciated guest/chair of this organization.  It is good to see Alex lending his support to a worthy cause.  And, it is fantastic to see him out so stunning in a tux!  I bet he dazzled them all!


----------



## bellebottomblues

Heck, he dazzled me in those behind the scenes,and Nepal fan pics as well.  This man rocks a tight t-shirt!   Thanks for those, too!


----------



## Propagandalf

I got to see The Aftermath on Monday at a free screening here in the US. I enjoyed it, but I understand the reviews that say the chemistry between Keira/Alex is not good. The sex scenes are pretty intense, but I wouldn't have wanted a body double if I was her. But there is some... nipple action.  I'm sure that made her uncomfortable.


----------



## Santress

Another stealth shot shared today (March 27, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/6b9cb0d5a3bb1804960a7fad3b0e066f/5C9E2FEE/t51.12442-15/e35/54512038_270101293900000_8504080648815569565_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAwODkyNTc2MzUwOTYxMTkzMg==.2

Source:  The March 27, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/kojiwang/

Promo clip shared today for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  A little hustle goes a long way. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets now. Link in bio.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x).


----------



## Santress

Another stealth shot from yesterday at the *Hong Kong Exhibition Centre * (March 27, 2019):




*nate.kr*  어마무시한



New promo clip shared today (March 28, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Success can be achieved by following 3 simple rules. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets now. Link in bio.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x).


----------



## bellebottomblues

I agree with nate.kr,  That profile is a work of art!

And, when oh when is The Hummingbird Project going to come to a theater close enough to me so I can go see it?  Alex as Anton Zaleski can be a little frightening when he yells in anger.


----------



## DeMonica

What an abudant harvest of pix! It's better than a premiere.  He's obviously very popular in HK.  I don't know if it's the Australian sun or this mini-holiday but he looks fab with the tan and it bleached his hair  pleasantly blonde, too. It seems that Dada was promoted - he became a sort of celeb himself - there's no fan pic without him. LOL



Propagandalf said:


> I got to see The Aftermath on Monday at a free screening here in the US. I enjoyed it, but I understand the reviews that say the chemistry between Keira/Alex is not good. The sex scenes are pretty intense, but I wouldn't have wanted a body double if I was her. But there is some... nipple action.  I'm sure that made her uncomfortable.


Unfortunately, I still have to wait for this movie, so I can't comment on the chemistry or the lack of it, but if nipples play such an important part, I might understand why Keira emphasized in an interview how great the body double's nipples had been.  BTW: How much can we see of Alex in those scenes?

[B]@bellebottomblues[/B] I understand your frustration. I might be able to see THP  because it's going to be released  soon but whether it would be playing in my local multiplex is still uncertain.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Very interesting movie


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Another stealth shot from yesterday at the *Hong Kong Exhibition Centre * (March 27, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4386378
> 
> 
> *nate.kr*  어마무시한
> 
> 
> 
> New promo clip shared today (March 28, 2019) for *THP*:
> 
> *thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Success can be achieved by following 3 simple rules. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in select theaters. Get tickets now. Link in bio.
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:
> 
> 
> 
> and on Facebook (x).




Nice view of his arm/shoulders. 



M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4386864
> 
> Very interesting movie



It is. I liked it, but its sense of humor is not for everyone.

the BAFTA TV award noms were announced this morning, and unfortunately Little Drummer Girl did not get any major nominations. It did get nominated in some of the technical/craft categories, though, including score and production design. Those nominations are at the end of the page:

https://tbivision.com/2019/03/28/killing-eve-english-scandal-lead-bafta-tv-and-craft-nominations/


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Nice view of his arm/shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> It is. I liked it, but its sense of humor is not for everyone.
> 
> the BAFTA TV award noms were announced this morning, and unfortunately Little Drummer Girl did not get any major nominations. It did get nominated in some of the technical/craft categories, though, including score and production design. Those nominations are at the end of the page:
> 
> https://tbivision.com/2019/03/28/killing-eve-english-scandal-lead-bafta-tv-and-craft-nominations/


I'd be happy if Alex added a few more to his award collection, but I'm not surprised. His restraint was perfectly correct for the role but it's not necessarily the thing which guarantees award nominations. IMO BBC and AMC had much higher expectations for TLDG..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

DeMonica said:


> I'd be happy if Alex added a few more to his award collection, but I'm not surprised. His restraint was perfectly correct for the role but it's not necessarily the thing which guarantees award nominations. IMO BBC and AMC had much higher expectations for TLDG..



They didn't get the ratings, and I suspect that did influence the BAFTA voters, because there was plenty of competition in their categories, shows that got both reviews and ratings. I would have liked to see a nomination for Florence, though.
I don't think the campaign for the BAFTAs like they do for awards here in the US, so it'll be interesting to see if AMC launches a campaign for it for the Emmys. They got the reviews, and these type of campaigns do seem to work here.


----------



## Vlad

wonderlick said:


> I can't believe people  responded to this moron/dummy who thinks people are having actual sex in movies and tv shows.  This past low iq and straight up trolling.  It has zero to do with a language or cultural barrier.  What is next? Are people who die in films actually killed/murdered? Godzilla and Kong are real, too.



There are some Hollywood movies where there are unsimulated sex scenes, Gaspar Noe's work comes to mind.


----------



## Propagandalf

DeMonica said:


> Unfortunately, I still have to wait for this movie, so I can't comment on the chemistry or the lack of it, but if nipples play such an important part, I might understand why Keira emphasized in an interview how great the body double's nipples had been.  BTW: How much can we see of Alex in those scenes?
> .


Not enough! He takes his shirt off but you barely even see his chest. I expected MUCH more due to how much we’ve been spoiled over the years. A lot of the action is very close up, so it’s just a bunch of skin, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Propagandalf

Vlad said:


> There are some Hollywood movies where there are unsimulated sex scenes, Gaspar Noe's work comes to mind.


The film “Nine Songs” was all real sex scenes.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/9_Songs


----------



## melusin

DeMonica said:


> I'd be happy if Alex added a few more to his award collection, but I'm not surprised. His restraint was perfectly correct for the role but it's not necessarily the thing which guarantees award nominations. IMO BBC and AMC had much higher expectations for TLDG..



It's funny that "War on Everyone" should be mentioned alongside TLDG. Alex picks interesting, complex roles but these two projects were released when public conversations about their topical content all but guaranteed less than stellar reviews. Like, no one in the U.S. wanted to laugh about police brutality in 2016. Ditto for TLDG's political themes and the news at the time. BLL of course worked out to be perfectly timely with the #Metoo movement, but also because it had a clear sense of what it was trying to say about the sensitive political issues it was tackling - unlike WOE and TLDG, or the Straw Dogs remake which had no reason IMO for being revisited. Not a reflection on Alex's contributions by any means, but I do sometimes wonder why he is drawn to projects that deal with touchy political material that don't have much more of a point to make than 'it's complicated.' Narratively, it's just not that compelling. I haven't seen the Aftermath yet, but my sense it that the takeaway is more or less the same.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They didn't get the ratings, and I suspect that did influence the BAFTA voters, because there was plenty of competition in their categories, shows that got both reviews and ratings. I would have liked to see a nomination for Florence, though.
> I don't think the campaign for the BAFTAs like they do for awards here in the US, so it'll be interesting to see if AMC launches a campaign for it for the Emmys. They got the reviews, and these type of campaigns do seem to work here.


I didn't want to point it out, but it definitely didn't get the love what the companies had expected. I'm not sure about Florence. I don't know if it was the youthful arrogance of the character or Florence's own, although: I suspect both, but she's definitely talented. IMO the critical reviews were relatively good on both side of the Atlantic. We will see, of course, if AMC decides to campaign.


Propagandalf said:


> Not enough! He takes his shirt off but you barely even see his chest. I expected MUCH more due to how much we’ve been spoiled over the years. A lot of the action is very close up, so it’s just a bunch of skin, if that makes any sense at all.


So there's no equal opportunity nudity then. Those clips hinted more.



melusin said:


> It's funny that "War on Everyone" should be mentioned alongside TLDG. Alex picks interesting, complex roles but these two projects were released when public conversations about their topical content all but guaranteed less than stellar reviews. Like, no one in the U.S. wanted to laugh about police brutality in 2016. Ditto for TLDG's political themes and the news at the time. BLL of course worked out to be perfectly timely with the #Metoo movement, but also because it had a clear sense of what it was trying to say about the sensitive political issues it was tackling - unlike WOE and TLDG, or the Straw Dogs remake which had no reason IMO for being revisited. Not a reflection on Alex's contributions by any means, but I do sometimes wonder why he is drawn to projects that deal with touchy political material that don't have much more of a point to make than 'it's complicated.' Narratively, it's just not that compelling. I haven't seen the Aftermath yet, but my sense it that the takeaway is more or less the same.


BLL dealt with a universal subjects: family life and domestic violence. We all live in some sort of families. Domestic violence has been discussed in the media for ages, but became a hot subject in the last decade. It would have been a success without the #Metoo movement, too, partly because of the spot on casting. The Israeli-Palestine relationship was always a very delicate, divisive issue - if you care to deal with politics. I go that far, that in the midst of the refugee crisis and terror threats in Europe, TLDG is the least appealing subject to watch.
IMO Straw Dogs was a mistake to redo and the casting was wrong, too. It's hard to feel for the victim if you fancy the rapist. 
I think the point of The Aftermath (from what I gathered from the reviews and interviews) is very interesting (preconceptions, cultures living together, mourning and forgiveness) and goes against the usual HW concept (Germans are all evil, the Allies are good a la black hat/white hat). How it came through is a different matter which I still have to wait to see.


----------



## BagBerry13

Vlad said:


> There are some Hollywood movies where there are unsimulated sex scenes, Gaspar Noe's work comes to mind.





Propagandalf said:


> The film “Nine Songs” was all real sex scenes.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/9_Songs


Same goes for "Lie with me".
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lie_with_Me

There's a reason why the nudity rider for "Nymphomaniac" was extensive and detailed.


----------



## StarrLady

I was not that surprised that TLDG did not get any major nominations. The reviews have been great (it currently sits at 95% on RT) and the acting was highly regarded, but as Buckeye pointed out, the ratings were not better. I am not so sure that it will get Emmy nominations either, even with those great reviews. Without higher ratings, it is difficult to garner nominations and there is usually a lot of competition. A lot will depend on the competition as well as campaigning.

At the same time, the benefits of TLDG have to be considered too. As mentioned, the show has 95% on RT which is very impressive and the actors all got praise. It is always good to be associated with such a highly reviewed vehicle and to get good reviews for your acting. Award nominations aren’t always going to ensue, however, as there is usually a lot of competition and limited spots. Great reviews still mean something. The other positive to note is that this version of TLDG got great reviews unlike the film version many years ago. So there is that additional benefit, that they did a much superior job than others who attempted the same material.


----------



## Propagandalf

Where can I watch The Little Drummer Girl, without cable, in the US? I've been wanting to see it for ages now!


----------



## Santress

More from the *amfAR* gala (March 25, 2019, Hong Kong):




*ayabarbie612*  amfAR HK 2019
#amfAR #amfARHongKong #HK
#charity #event #auction #art #jewelry
#AlexanderSkarsgard
my good friend @ivanwang123
Beautiful jewelry design by @dennisssong



This is very similar to the pic she shared in her insta story the other day:




*dara_huang*  About last night with my new boyfriend @rexdanger ✨...@k11artfoundation thank you for hosting such a great event @ac_kaf for such a wonderful cause ❤️ .#amfar @amfar #artbaselhongkong



*THP* character poster shared this morning (March 29, 2019) on instagram:




bigbangmedia   Your dream of a country house in the mountains, with hummingbird .. #aKolibriProjekt #TheHummingbirdProjekt #SalmaHayek #JesseEisenberg #AlexanderSkarsgard #bigbangmedia #menjmoziba



*THP* poster from their site:




Source:  https://www.cinemacity.hu/films/a-kolibri-projekt/3401d2r


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Propagandalf said:


> Where can I watch The Little Drummer Girl, without cable, in the US? I've been wanting to see it for ages now!



You can buy a digital copy from Amazon, there was no DVD released in the US.


----------



## Santress

Satellite interview from this morning (March 29, 2019):



via



+ another interview with *Good Morning Washington*:

https://wjla.com/features/good-morn...tranformative-role-in-the-hummingbird-project


----------



## M.Skarsgård

This is very similar to the pic she shared in her insta story the other day:

View attachment 4387573


*dara_huang*  About last night with my new boyfriend @rexdanger ✨...@k11artfoundation thank you for hosting such a great event @ac_kaf for such a wonderful cause ❤️ .#amfar @amfar #artbaselhongkong

Was just a joke, but stupid joke what i dont understand


----------



## Santress

New fan pic from today (March 29, 2019) in NYC:




*nerdy_gamer_chick21*  When waiting for a friend turns into meeting a celebrity who you loved in one of your favorite shows True Blood and you still rewatch to see his face only. You are so nice and beautiful in person. I try so hard to content my excitement and joy of see you today. # true blood # hbo#Alexander Skarsgård # Eric Northman



From her insta story today:




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/cba503bbc9accb8f8b74c677f29ecd15/5CA0B047/t51.12442-15/e35/54247286_125188661912608_3129575231292815987_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAxMDQyMDg1Njg2NTkwMjU0Ng==.2

https://www.instagram.com/nerdy_gamer_chick21/


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Satellite interview from this morning (March 29, 2019):
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> + another interview with *Good Morning Washington*:
> 
> https://wjla.com/features/good-morn...tranformative-role-in-the-hummingbird-project



It is worth noting the following:

The Little Drummer Girl is now Alex’s best reviewed vehicle with an amazing 95% on Rotten Tomatoes. That beats even highly-acclaimed film Diary of a Teenage Girl at 94% on RT and award-winning Big Little Lies at 93% on RT. That is impressive.

According to this latest interview done live, Alex seems to be back in New York City.

ETA: Santress just posted some fan pics from NYC.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New fan pic from today (March 29, 2019) in NYC:
> 
> *nerdy_gamer_chick21*  When waiting for a friend turns into meeting a celebrity who you loved in one of your favorite shows True Blood and you still rewatch to see his face only. You are so nice and beautiful in person. I try so hard to content my excitement and joy of see you today. # true blood # hbo#Alexander Skarsgård # Eric Northman
> 
> 
> 
> From her insta story today:
> 
> View attachment 4387800
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/cba503bbc9accb8f8b74c677f29ecd15/5CA0B047/t51.12442-15/e35/54247286_125188661912608_3129575231292815987_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAxMDQyMDg1Njg2NTkwMjU0Ng==.2
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/nerdy_gamer_chick21/



When Alex nyc came, is the new project waiting?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> When Alex nyc came, is the new project waiting?



He's in NYC to do THP promo but since he also lives there perhaps to just spend some time there. No new projects announced.


----------



## Santress

Pic/cap from Alex promoting *THP* today (March 29, 2019):






Also found here:



And on Facebook (x)


----------



## StarrLady

According to Box Office Mojo, The Aftermath will be expanding and playing in another 135 theatres (total of 161 theatres) in North America this weekend/week. So if it was not playing near you last week, you should check this week.

https://www.boxofficemojo.com/counts/chart/?yr=2019&wk=13&p=.htm


----------



## Santress

Another pic from Wednesday in Hong Kong (March 27, 2019):




*garethharr*  Unashamed selfie time (bit cringey) - bumped into actor Alexander Skarsgård on the way into @artbasel Hong Kong  #biglittlelies #trueblood #zoolander



More interviews from yesterday (March 29, 2019, NYC):



via





via

https://www.facebook.com/PedroRiveraTV/


----------



## wonderlick

Vlad said:


> There are some Hollywood movies where there are unsimulated sex scenes, Gaspar Noe's work comes to mind.


Sorry, but Noe is in no way mainstream and would take you to task for calling his movies anything remotely Hollywood.  Neither is Lars Von Trier or Park Chan Wook.  We and our circle of friends know them, but you could walk down the street and ask 1000 people about them and even show the movie poster for Love or Dancer in the Dark and people would maybe remember that Bjork wore a swan dress to the Oscars and that is about it.  That is not mainstream.

FurthermoreIn no way is a mainstream studio like Fox (now Disney) is going to do real sex.  Nor will mainstream actors who are doing blockbusters and awards bait fare.  Well, not these days, as I think of a movie with Donald Sutherland that was filmed about 49 years ago.  But back to the point that is why I said it was a stupid, silly question.  But this same person could also not understand whty rich people would have multiple homes in different countries.  Her problem is that she blends real and fiction together and can't tell the different.  Unfortunely, there are many "fans" like that.

ETA: It is hilarious to note that the two people who liked your comment is an intern who pretends have her finger on the pulse of the entertainment industry while trashing Alex from here to Kalamazoo and generally wrong.  The things she said about him and his mother and her battle with alcoholism in Gustaf Skarsgard's thread was heinous to say the least.

The other person was trying to convince people on this thread that Skarsgard needs to emulate Hiddleston and Fassbender.  Two actors who have not booked new screen roles for moving into four years for obvious reasons.

As I wrote previously, be careful and try to work with good people on good projects when you can, but get not caught up in a loop of chasing awards.  It does not turn out well.  I feel like Jake Gyllenhaal is in that loop right, but hopefully something light like him currently doing a Spiderman villian will take him out of it.


----------



## wonderlick

Sorry for the novel above, but I don't drop in that often.   I know this is not a fansite, but some of these comments....

Besides, I obviously don't know the man, but he does not strike me as super anxious for prestige awards, especially since he got a bunch last year.  Let's see in five or ten years.


----------



## DeMonica

StarrLady said:


> According to Box Office Mojo, The Aftermath will be expanding and playing in another 135 theatres (total of 161 theatres) in North America this weekend/week. So if it was not playing near you last week, you should check this week.
> 
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/counts/chart/?yr=2019&wk=13&p=.htm


Great! If  the audience gets a chance to see it, they might even like it.  Obviously it's not competing with Captain Marvel or How To Train Your Dragon at the box office, but hopefully it will do well on the long run. It has performed relatively well in the UK so far. 

On another note: I'd be very interested in seeng a TB spinoff with Eric and Pam.....and a decent screenplay. I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Santress

From The Library:

New interview with *Stellar Magazine* (in the Sunday Telegraph Australia, March 31, 2019):




*Stellar Q&A:  Alexander Skarsgård
Actor
*
Interview by *SASKIA TILLERS*

*Stellar Magazine:*  Your first ever audition landed you a role in 2001’s cult comedy _Zoolander_, but when filming wrapped you headed home to Sweden. When you returned to Hollywood a few years later, were auditions tougher than before?

*Alexander Skarsgård:* I was questioning the reason for being there. I wasn’t even getting in the room for interesting projects. I was being sent the jock role in a bad straight-to-DVD movie or the boyfriend in a horror movie that dies in the third scene eaten by zombies. Sure, I was young and naive… but I didn’t think it would be that hard.

*Stellar: * Acting runs in the family, though – your father Stellan has made dozens of movies and TV shows. Did he give you a push in that direction?

*Alex:*  It was never my dream [to act]. I’m extremely grateful he didn’t pressure us to go into the industry – or dissuade us. He let us find our own way, make our own mistakes and learn from them.

*Stellar:* A couple of your seven siblings also act – like your brother Bill, who plays Pennywise the clown in the new _It_ movies. Did you see the devilish side of him growing up?

*Alex:* He’d pull that face that he does as the clown when he was being silly as a kid. So I’m glad it paid off. It landed him a job – who’d have thought?

*Stellar:* In your new movie _The Aftermath_ you play a German widower forced to share his home with a British colonel [Jason Clarke] and his wife [Keira Knightley] in post-WWII Hamburg. What makes this story different from other war films?

*Alex:*  A lot of them are painted very black and white – good guys vs. bad guys, all the Germans are evil and all the Allied soldiers are heroes. So it was refreshing to read something more nuanced, about people stuck somewhere in-between. He wasn’t a horrible man, he wasn’t brave. He just tried to survive.

*Stellar:* You have played a few complex characters – Eric the vampire in _True Blood_, Perry in _Big Little Lies_…

*Alex:* I’ve been doing darker projects at the moment, and while some actors love to go full Method and live in that headspace for the duration of the shoot, for me it’s the opposite. I’ve always felt the need to separate the two. I had to learn to let go and leave the characters behind.

*Stellar:* On that note, what was it like for you and Nicole Kidman on _Big Little Lies_? You had to film a lot of harrowing scenes that explored emotional and physical abuse in a marriage.

*Alex:*  It was an opportunity to work on something so well written with one of the greatest actors in the world, so there was no time to be afraid. It was such an intense shoot, but I love, love, love Nicole and we became very close, which was my saving grace. Holding her hand throughout and having her by my side was very important. The fact that we could enjoy each other’s company and go for a drink or a meal and talk about other things and connect and have fun made it much more easy to endure the darkness.

*Stellar:* Speaking of Oscar-winning leading ladies, a lot of people may not remember that you push Lady Gaga off a balcony in the 2009 video clip for her song ‘Paparazzi’. What was that like?

*Alex:* My buddy [Jonas Åkerlund] who directed it told me about [the concept], and said, “It’s a love story, but it’s definitely not you walking down the beach holding hands.” I had a great time on set with her – she’s fun to be around and incredibly talented. But I actually didn’t know who she was when I got asked to do the video!

_The Aftermath_ is in cinemas on April 11.

Sources:  https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/lifestyle/stellar

http://dailytelegraph.digitaleditio...-4b76-acce-64038b462b9d&target=DailyTelegraph

Transcription by The Library


----------



## Propagandalf

wonderlick said:


> FurthermoreIn no way is a mainstream studio like Fox (now Disney) is going to do real sex.  Nor will mainstream actors who are doing blockbusters and awards bait fare.



What about Chloe Sevigny and the Brown Bunny film with Vincent Gallo? She’s a little fringe but does many projects that have earned awards and nominations?


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie shared this morning (April 1, 2019):




*studioaanensen* Looking Back / 1998
Hair : Cut and colour by me
Photo : Loise Wiker •Helmut Lang Jeans jacket.
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskargard #alexanderskarsgaard #alexanderskarsgård #hairdressinglife #malecut #barbers #barber #barberstylist #hairdressinglife✂️ #blondehair #menshair #men #actors#hotmen #hotguys #alexander



More from the *Australian Grand Prix*  (March 17, 2019, Melbourne):












Source:  *Motorsport Images*, Photographers:  *Mark Sutton* and *Jerry Andre*

https://www.motorsportimages.com/photos/?search=Alexander+Skarsgård


----------



## Santress

Source: *Motorsport Images*, Photographers: *Mark Sutton* and *Jerry Andre*

https://www.motorsportimages.com/photos/?search=Alexander+Skarsgård


----------



## Santress

Out and about today (April 1, 2019) in NYC:









Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/EekZH


----------



## Santress

More from today (April 1, 2019) in NYC:













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> More from today (April 1, 2019) in NYC:
> 
> View attachment 4391520
> View attachment 4391521
> View attachment 4391522
> View attachment 4391523
> View attachment 4391524
> View attachment 4391525
> View attachment 4391526
> View attachment 4391527
> View attachment 4391528
> View attachment 4391529
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty*


Great pics... what shoes is he wearing???? Just  nosey!!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

Who is the guy walking next to him??? 

It sort of reminded me of the guy he was seen with when he went to LA last year in June after shooting TLDG. 


They look a little alike if you shave the beard and change the hair length. But possibly they are not. Are they from his management team or something? Any ideas?


----------



## Santress

^The guy looks familiar but he's not part of Alex's main clique. Since they were spotted in NY, maybe a mutual friend of Blasberg's or Alexa's?

HQs from yesterday (April 1, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/YrLr9

Promo clip shared today (April 2, 2019) for *THP*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Don't miss #TheHummingbirdProject! Now playing in theaters everywhere. Link in bio. thehummingbirdprojectfilm
#TheHummingbirdProject #TheHummingbirdProjectfilm #JesseEisenberg #AlexanderSkarsgård #SalmaHayek #KimNguyen #MichaelMando



Also found here:



And on Facebook (x).


----------



## lilopond23045

The guy probably has more friends then we know off that don't have any relation to Derek or Alexa. I follow Derek and some of his friends and this guy has never appeared so could be on of Alex friends or acquaintances, but he does look familiar to me.


----------



## Santress

New pics from today (April 2, 2019) in NYC:

Alexander Skarsgard makes his way through a park during a solo outing on Tuesday afternoon (April 2) in New York City.

The 42-year-old former True Blood star looked stylish in brown turtleneck, tan jacket, black jeans, and sunglasses as he headed back to his hotel after his day out.

Later in the day, Alexander was spotted making his way back into the hotel after meeting up with friends for a bite to eat.








Source:  *Just Jared*

http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/02/alexander-skarsgard-enjoys-a-stroll-around-new-york-city/

More/HQs:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/aJWQL

Promo clip shared today (April 2, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie* In the aftermath of war, they found each other.

#TheAftermath is now playing. Get your tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x)


----------



## DeMonica

lilopond23045 said:


> The guy probably has more friends then we know off that don't have any relation to Derek or Alexa. I follow Derek and some of his friends and this guy has never appeared so could be on of Alex friends or acquaintances, but he does look familiar to me.


He reminds me the young Mikhail Baryshnikow , but he's definitely not him, and Justin Bartha, but probably he's not this guy, either. I'm sure he has many uncatalogued friends and acquantainces. Side note: I'm happy that it's not Alex with the rolled up trousers this time. 
Is he carrying a cat box in that yesterday's pic? Is he trying to be the nice guy with the cats? (Stock och Wilson)


----------



## VEGASTAR

When I first looked at the picture I thought the guy looked like Stephen Moyer with Anna's lips LOL  And Moyer is actually in NY now and has been since Alex showed up. But he is not that tall and doesn't have a brown mole on his right side so I ruled him out. But wouln't it be nice if those two would meet up now and Alex would share a picture. He hasn't shared anything since new years. I was surprised he didn't share anything from his 2 months in Australia! I was hoping for something.

Anyway, I still think the guy in the picture is work related. I think it is someone from his agency or someone involved in a new project he is being offered now. He was doing the interviews for THP as soon as he got there and maybe some new offers are at the table and are in discussion since. The Just Jared article says he is staying at the Bowery. If he was there on business they would accomodate him in a hotel which would confirm my speculation. In one of the  interviews he recently did from NY for the THP, he said he hadn't slept in his own bed in 4 months...  he talked like he still hadnt slept in it. So maybe the Just Jared article is correct and he is in a hotel and not his apartment. Who knows....

Yes and what is the story behind what looks like a pet carrier. But don't pet carriers have more air opennings, I have no idea what this is. If it is a cat box then unless he decided to buy a cat as his new travel companion to replace Dada, this must be a present to someone LOL


----------



## VEGASTAR

*THE TEN YEAR CHALLENGE*


----------



## ellasam

DeMonica said:


> He reminds me the young Mikhail Baryshnikow , but he's definitely not him, and Justin Bartha, but probably he's not this guy, either. I'm sure he has many uncatalogued friends and acquantainces. Side note: I'm happy that it's not Alex with the rolled up trousers this time.
> Is he carrying a cat box in that yesterday's pic? Is he trying to be the nice guy with the cats? (Stock och Wilson)


 I was going to ask the same thing , what the Hell is that white box thing?!?!?!?!?


----------



## VEGASTAR

I just remembered Dada has a cat of which he posted on his ig stories before. If we get pap shots of Alex at the airport on his way to Sweden from NYC and he has this box with him, then it might be a present for Dada: in which case i might just start questioning their relatinship status LOL (just kidding ofcourse)!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I too thought it looked like a carrier, but looking closer it looks more like an air cleaner, space heater or something like that. If he's staying at the Bowery, it may be that his apartment is being worked on.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Espe

ellasam said:


> I was going to ask the same thing , what the Hell is that white box thing?!?!?!?!?


Maybe it’s a portable mini fridge?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Espe said:


> Maybe it’s a portable mini fridge?


I heard that Alex was also renovating the apartment


----------



## ellasam

VEGASTAR said:


> I just remembered Dada has a cat of which he posted on his ig stories before. If we get pap shots of Alex at the airport on his way to Sweden from NYC and he has this box with him, then it might be a present for Dada: in which case i might just start questioning their relatinship status LOL (just kidding ofcourse)!


 Question.... what pap shots does he have this box with him? I’ve never seen it... but that’s not saying anything... I miss almost all pap shots of him!!!!!


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I too thought it looked like a carrier, but looking closer it looks more like an air cleaner, space heater or something like that. If he's staying at the Bowery, it may be that his apartment is being worked on.



Good thinking! Thanks for the clues. After searching the net for portable air cleaners and heaters, I FOUND IT 

Its a heater. Vornado® 1,500 Watt V-Flow™ Dual Zone Infrared Portable Fan HeaterModel Number: EH1-0098-43


----------



## VEGASTAR

Poor Alex is he cold at the very expensive Bowery? Wow....  



ellasam said:


> Question.... what pap shots does he have this box with him? I’ve never seen it... but that’s not saying anything... I miss almost all pap shots of him!!!!!


It is on the the previous page of this thread (p 1443) , the pictures Santress posted.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

VEGASTAR said:


> Who is the guy walking next to him???
> 
> It sort of reminded me of the guy he was seen with when he went to LA last year in June after shooting TLDG.
> View attachment 4391773
> 
> They look a little alike if you shave the beard and change the hair length. But possibly they are not. Are they from his management team or something? Any ideas?[/QUOTE
> 
> https://instagram.com/iamfaresfares?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=z0am5fsuypuu


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> More from today (April 1, 2019) in NYC:
> 
> View attachment 4391520
> View attachment 4391521
> View attachment 4391522
> View attachment 4391523
> View attachment 4391524
> View attachment 4391525
> View attachment 4391526
> View attachment 4391527
> View attachment 4391528
> View attachment 4391529
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty*




https://instagram.com/yeezus_chri5t?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1c4nq9ygwn1ex


----------



## ellasam

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4393056



It looks like some sort of air filter


----------



## VEGASTAR

ellasam said:


> It looks like some sort of air filter





ellasam said:


> It looks like some sort of air filter


You really are missing some of the posts; Its a heater.
Here is the picture Santress posted on the previous page with it. 



And here is the heater he is carrying;





https://www.vornado.com/shop/heaters/ir400-whole-room-infrared-heater


----------



## DeMonica

VEGASTAR said:


> Good thinking! Thanks for the clues. After searching the net for portable air cleaners and heaters, I FOUND IT
> 
> Its a heater. Vornado® 1,500 Watt V-Flow™ Dual Zone Infrared Portable Fan HeaterModel Number: EH1-0098-43
> 
> View attachment 4393090


Good detective work, VEGASTAR! I'm kind of disappoined that it's not the kitten Dada and him would raise together, a cute litte ginger kitten for those blond guys. I wonder if he's a cat person at all. 
I'm surprised that the Bowery doesn't have heaters for guests if they are cold. There was an old blind about him and ERW, when she had complained about his place being ice cold. Maybe he's not so fond of those Northern temperatures any more. Times definitely changed, although: if I look at those pics, it seems that the passing time didn't do much damage to him. 



M.Skarsgård said:


> https://instagram.com/yeezus_chri5t?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1c4nq9ygwn1ex


That would make sense if he's home is being renovated.


----------



## VEGASTAR

DeMonica said:


> Good detective work, VEGASTAR! I'm kind of disappoined that it's not the kitten Dada and him would raise together, a cute litte ginger kitten for those blond guys. I wonder if he's a cat person at all.
> I'm surprised that the Bowery doesn't have heaters for guests if they are cold. There was an old blind about him and ERW, when she had complained about his place being ice cold. Maybe he's not so fond of those Northern temperatures any more. Times definitely changed, although: if I look at those pics, it seems that the passing time didn't do much damage to him.
> 
> 
> That would make sense if he's home is being renovated.


Thank you. I don't know why but I always thought of him as a dog person. But I think he likes all animals and would get along with both cats and dogs.
 You are right about hotels providing portable heaters for guest. Almost all of them do. But they are usually normal heaters that blow hot air. The one Alex is carrying is infrared, it doesn't blow air. I have read on this forum people mentioning that he has allergies. I don't know anything about it but if it is true maybe he didnt want the air &dust circulating in the room so got an infrared heater. Or the Jarred article is wrong. Maybe they dont know he has an apartment in NYC and they just saw him going in and out of the hotel and just assumed he was staying there. And maybe his own place being the top floor is cold. Which infact would make more sence.
 Its been more than one and a half years since his place is said to be renovating after he bought it. How long does it take to renovate a one bedroom with a possible rooftop extention? Even if they are making a new roof garden or whatever, it should be over by now. You can build a whole buildings with 10 floors in the same amount of time.  Am I missing out on something here? The last two times he was in NYC it looked like he was staying at his own place. Was there more than one renovation, was there news about this? Who is Brett Robinson in relation to him? I know he is an architect but I never saw any articles saying he was renovating Alex's house and/or he was doing it now. If there is, could someone please share this info links to news articles etc.....
 I remember the blind item you are referring to. But I don't believe the things written there about him are true. They were pretty bad accusations also about her waking up to find him starring at her and beeing freekishly OCD etc. I have seen a pictute of Alex sitting on a pavement in a busy location in a city very close to a lamp post. I am not OCD but even I wouldn't sit in such a place where dogs could have peed and people are walking with shoes that have made their way to public toilets. He didn't seem to care. So he cannot be OCD. Which then makes me think the rest could be a lie too. Its just the way my logic works. There is no way of knowing if the other accusations are true unless you actually stay and sleep the night at his apartment!! (Ohhh how I wish lol). But even if they were true, I would be willing to put up with all of it if he would have me lol  I couldn't possibly be cold if he was in the room with me at any minus temp. 
I totally agree with you on your comment about passing time not damaging him in relation to my 10 year challenge photos. Thats why I shared it. He lookes even better now somehow. I love that serious look on his face from the recent photo.

 P.S. Maybe he is cold because he just came from Australia/Hong Kong and 2 months of summer and his body is adjusting. He seemed the same way when he went to London from Australia for the Aftermath premiere. There was a picture where people were in shirts and Alex had his brown turtleneck sewater and jacket on.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> Thank you. I don't know why but I always thought of him as a dog person. But I think he likes all animals and would get along with both cats and dogs.
> You are right about hotels providing portable heaters for guest. Almost all of them do. But they are usually normal heaters that blow hot air. The one Alex is carrying is infrared, it doesn't blow air. I have read on this forum people mentioning that he has allergies. I don't know anything about it but if it is true maybe he didnt want the air &dust circulating in the room so got an infrared heater. *Or the Jarred article is wrong. Maybe they dont know he has an apartment in NYC and they just saw him going in and out of the hotel and just assumed he was staying there. And maybe his own place being the top floor is cold. Which infact would make more sence.*
> *Its been more than one and a half years since his place is said to be renovating after he bought it.* How long does it take to renovate a one bedroom with a possible rooftop extention? Even if they are making a new roof garden or whatever, it should be over by now. You can build a whole buildings with 10 floors in the same amount of time.  Am I missing out on something here? The last two times he was in NYC it looked like he was staying at his own place. Was there more than one renovation, was there news about this? Who is Brett Robinson in relation to him? I know he is an architect but I never saw any articles saying he was renovating Alex's house and/or he was doing it now. If there is, could someone please share this info links to news articles etc.....
> *I remember the blind item you are referring to. But I don't believe the things written there about him are true. *They were pretty bad accusations also about her waking up to find him starring at her and beeing freekishly OCD etc. I have seen a pictute of Alex sitting on a pavement in a busy location in a city very close to a lamp post. I am not OCD but even I wouldn't sit in such a place where dogs could have peed and people are walking with shoes that have made their way to public toilets. He didn't seem to care. So he cannot be OCD. Which then makes me think the rest could be a lie too. Its just the way my logic works. There is no way of knowing if the other accusations are true unless you actually stay and sleep the night at his apartment!! (Ohhh how I wish lol). But even if they were true, I would be willing to put up with all of it if he would have me lol  I couldn't possibly be cold if he was in the room with me at any minus temp.
> I totally agree with you on your comment about passing time not damaging him in relation to my 10 year challenge photos. Thats why I shared it. He lookes even better now somehow. I love that serious look on his face from the recent photo.
> 
> P.S. Maybe he is cold because he just came from Australia/Hong Kong and 2 months of summer and his body is adjusting. He seemed the same way when he went to London from Australia for the Aftermath premiere. There was a picture where people were in shirts and Alex had his brown turtleneck sewater and jacket on.



He was photographed in front of the Bowery on Monday as well, just hanging out with his friends, so he wasn't there for meetings. The Bowery is not far from his apartment.
As for possible renovation, I don't think anything was actually confirmed that he was renovating during the times he wasn't there, I think it was more presumed among the fandom. It's entirely possible that because he was spending so little time there that he didn't want to renovate until he'd spent more time at home, figuring out what he wanted.
Regarding the heater, who knows? Heat rises, so his apartment should be warmer. But I think the temperature adjustment from summer to early spring is probably more accurate.
As for that blind, yeah, that was from CDAN and they're even worse than normal blind gossip sites at making things up.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He was photographed in front of the Bowery on Monday as well, just hanging out with his friends, so he wasn't there for meetings. The Bowery is not far from his apartment.
> As for possible renovation, I don't think anything was actually confirmed that he was renovating during the times he wasn't there, I think it was more presumed among the fandom. It's entirely possible that because he was spending so little time there that he didn't want to renovate until he'd spent more time at home, figuring out what he wanted.
> Regarding the heater, who knows? Heat rises, so his apartment should be warmer. But I think the temperature adjustment from summer to early spring is probably more accurate.
> As for that blind, yeah, that was from CDAN and they're even worse than normal blind gossip sites at making things up.


Very true about that blind item site. A reputable New York newspaper reported that blind items from that site were made up years ago. Some people even tested the site and sent in made up stories and the site reprinted them. Blind items are totally unreliable and that site is even worse. It is also worth noting that “blind items” are sometimes written by the supporters of rival actors, in an attempt to try to hurt a rival’s career.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VEGASTAR said:


> When I first looked at the picture I thought the guy looked like Stephen Moyer with Anna's lips LOL  And Moyer is actually in NY now and has been since Alex showed up. But he is not that tall and doesn't have a brown mole on his right side so I ruled him out. But wouln't it be nice if those two would meet up now and Alex would share a picture. *He hasn't shared anything since new years.* I was surprised he didn't share anything from his 2 months in Australia! I was hoping for something.
> 
> Anyway, I still think the guy in the picture is work related. I think it is someone from his agency or someone involved in a new project he is being offered now. He was doing the interviews for THP as soon as he got there and maybe some new offers are at the table and are in discussion since. The Just Jared article says he is staying at the Bowery. If he was there on business they would accomodate him in a hotel which would confirm my speculation. In one of the  interviews he recently did from NY for the THP, he said he hadn't slept in his own bed in 4 months...  he talked like he still hadnt slept in it. So maybe the Just Jared article is correct and he is in a hotel and not his apartment. Who knows....
> 
> Yes and what is the story behind what looks like a pet carrier. But don't pet carriers have more air opennings, I have no idea what this is. If it is a cat box then unless he decided to buy a cat as his new travel companion to replace Dada, this must be a present to someone LOL



The only pic that he shared on IG during his GvK filming was in February, of Dada on the roller coaster, a pic he's deleted in the last 2 weeks. No pics of Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand, Nepal or Hong Kong. 



StarrLady said:


> Very true about that blind item site.* A reputable New York newspaper reported that blind items from that site were made up years ago*. Some people even tested the site and sent in made up stories and the site reprinted them. Blind items are totally unreliable and that site is even worse. It is also worth noting that “blind items” are sometimes written by the supporters of rival actors, in an attempt to try to hurt a rival’s career.



If you mean this article, the Post's not a reputable newspaper for the most part:
https://nypost.com/2012/04/01/how-crazy-days-and-nights-fooled-hollywood/
but in this case it's probably more accurate than anything on CDAN. CDAN has had blinds on Alex that completely contradict each other. I know there are those who love blind items, but it's best to not believe any of them, from anywhere.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The only pic that he shared on IG during his GvK filming was in February, of Dada on the roller coaster, a pic he's deleted in the last 2 weeks. No pics of Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand, Nepal or Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean this article, the Post's not a reputable newspaper for the most part:
> https://nypost.com/2012/04/01/how-crazy-days-and-nights-fooled-hollywood/
> but in this case it's probably more accurate than anything on CDAN. CDAN has had blinds on Alex that completely contradict each other. I know there are those who love blind items, but it's best to not believe any of them, from anywhere.


I couldn’t remember which NY newspaper reported that. You are right but I did remember that the article was considered more reliable than CDAN. CDAN is not taken seriously at all. And neither are most blind items for the reasons that I cited above.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Whether there is any information about alex apartment renovation, whether it's just bedroom or in the kitchen or the entire alex own nyc apartment


----------



## Santress

Promo clips shared today (April 4, 2019) for *THP* and *The Aftermath*:

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  What do we do when we own Wall Street?... #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing only in theaters.



Also found on Facebook (x).

*aftermathmovie*  Irresistible desire.
#TheAftermath is now playing. Get your ticket at the link in bio.



Also found here:  



...and on Facebook (x).

This exclusive clip gives you just a glimpse of the passion and tension you can expect in #TheAftermath. See it this weekend at an AMC Theatre near you. Tickets: http://amc.film/2J9u2RV


----------



## StarrLady

The Aftermath is going to be playing at a lot more theatres this week in North America. It will be playing at 344 theatres which is an increase of 183 theatres. So if you wanted to see it and couldn’t find it near you, you can keep checking.

https://www.boxofficemojo.com/counts/chart/?yr=2019&wk=14&p=.htm


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He was photographed in front of the Bowery on Monday as well, just hanging out with his friends, so he wasn't there for meetings. The Bowery is not far from his apartment.
> As for possible renovation, I don't think anything was actually confirmed that he was renovating during the times he wasn't there, I think it was more presumed among the fandom. It's entirely possible that because he was spending so little time there that he didn't want to renovate until he'd spent more time at home, figuring out what he wanted.
> Regarding the heater, who knows? Heat rises, so his apartment should be warmer. But I think the temperature adjustment from summer to early spring is probably more accurate.
> As for that blind, yeah, that was from CDAN and they're even worse than normal blind gossip sites at making things up.


He is a very social guy, always hanging with friends when he is working or not. Most of his friends in the USA either live in LA or NYC. He hangs out with them every chance he gets. I think even if he spent half the day with his agents discussing new projects, he would spend the other half with his friends. He may have met with a producer or two but hung out with friends also on the same day. Its not like he only does one or the other. Didn't he hang out with Camille Rowe and Jack and Keith in LA watching  football, seen having breakfast at restaurants, going to fashion parties, the Gilly bus to the birthday party etc.  while he was there shooting BLL2? Actually working on set would be more time consuming than having business meetings. So he would be seeing friends more if it was just meetings.

 But you can be right too. As you said he could be there with no business intentions. Only to hang out with friends and renovate his house. After all he lives in NYC, so he says lol! We just speculate. I just assumed that after spending over 2 months shooting abroad, when he came back to USA, his people would have new possible project meetings lined up for him. After all GodzillavsKong has been the only new movie since his awards. In his recent interviews he said he hadn't seen his family in months and he would try to see them now for a little bit. A little bit to me means he doesnt have that much free time. I hope its not because he has to be in NYC to watch his house renovations or hang with friends, or to pull another Mauritius on us lol. I hope its because he will soon start shooting some new project which hasn't been announced yet. Not that he has to or anything, but I think he has signed on to somerhing new which he will start shooting in a few weeks and it will soon be announced. But that's just my wishfull thinking I guess. We will see who knows. But the way he talked in his last interview, it sounded like he had little time off now and he would be going to Sweden for a short visit during it. I just assume he will be working on something else right after that.

 Anyway, so the guy walking next to him in the pictures is the twentysometing year old former model/architect/interior decorater Brett Robinson. He seems to be into furniture design more than architecture in the last years. So maybe the renovations are done and he is getting furniture made for him. Or renovation plus furniture. Or they are just friends. This guy seems to be very close with Camille Rowe, a lot of pictures of them together on IG. Alexa Chung and her close group of friends all follow him as well as Alex's other close friends from LA and NYC. So either they all recomended him to do his house or he knows him through them or the other way around lol. Who knows!


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The only pic that he shared on IG during his GvK filming was in February, of Dada on the roller coaster, a pic he's deleted in the last 2 weeks. No pics of Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand, Nepal or Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean this article, the Post's not a reputable newspaper for the most part:
> https://nypost.com/2012/04/01/how-crazy-days-and-nights-fooled-hollywood/
> but in this case it's probably more accurate than anything on CDAN. CDAN has had blinds on Alex that completely contradict each other. I know there are those who love blind items, but it's best to not believe any of them, from anywhere.


I had totally forgotten about the roller coaster post. You are right he is deleting again!!!  I don't know why he keeps doing this. Who knows what ticked him off this time.

Now that you mention it, yes almost 3 months of seeing things in beautiful places like Hawaii, Australia, New Zeland, Hong Kong, Nepal, and the many great/funny moments they must have had, the one intresting thing his eyes saw that was worth posting was Dada's frightened screaming face!!!! Only to be deleted later.!!!


----------



## Santress

Promo clips shared today (April 5, 2019) for *The Aftermath* & *The Hummingbird Project*:

*aftermathmovie*  #TheAftermath now playing nationwide. - Get your tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:



...and on Facebook (x).

*thehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Sometimes it takes more than a slingshot to bring down a giant. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing in new cities. Find a theater near you at the link in our bio.



Also found here:



...and on Facebook (x)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

VEGASTAR said:


> He is a very social guy, always hanging with friends when he is working or not. Most of his friends in the USA either live in LA or NYC. He hangs out with them every chance he gets. I think even if he spent half the day with his agents discussing new projects, he would spend the other half with his friends. He may have met with a producer or two but hung out with friends also on the same day. Its not like he only does one or the other. Didn't he hang out with Camille Rowe and Jack and Keith in LA watching  football, seen having breakfast at restaurants, going to fashion parties, the Gilly bus to the birthday party etc.  while he was there shooting BLL2? Actually working on set would be more time consuming than having business meetings. So he would be seeing friends more if it was just meetings.
> 
> But you can be right too. As you said he could be there with no business intentions. Only to hang out with friends and renovate his house. After all he lives in NYC, so he says lol! We just speculate. I just assumed that after spending over 2 months shooting abroad, when he came back to USA, his people would have new possible project meetings lined up for him. After all GodzillavsKong has been the only new movie since his awards. In his recent interviews he said he hadn't seen his family in months and he would try to see them now for a little bit. A little bit to me means he doesnt have that much free time. I hope its not because he has to be in NYC to watch his house renovations or hang with friends, or to pull another Mauritius on us lol. I hope its because he will soon start shooting some new project which hasn't been announced yet. Not that he has to or anything, but I think he has signed on to somerhing new which he will start shooting in a few weeks and it will soon be announced. But that's just my wishfull thinking I guess. We will see who knows. But the way he talked in his last interview, it sounded like he had little time off now and he would be going to Sweden for a short visit during it. I just assume he will be working on something else right after that.
> 
> Anyway, so the guy walking next to him in the pictures is the twentysometing year old former model/architect/interior decorater Brett Robinson. He seems to be into furniture design more than architecture in the last years. So maybe the renovations are done and he is getting furniture made for him. Or renovation plus furniture. Or they are just friends. This guy seems to be very close with Camille Rowe, a lot of pictures of them together on IG. Alexa Chung and her close group of friends all follow him as well as Alex's other close friends from LA and NYC. So either they all recomended him to do his house or he knows him through them or the other way around lol. Who knows![/QUOTE


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Where to know (Brett Robinson) even if you had made renovated Camille Rowe and Alexa Chung apartments .. OR then just have friends never know there's, days


----------



## VEGASTAR

M.Skarsgård said:


> Where to know (Brett Robinson) even if you had made renovated Camille Rowe and Alexa Chung apartments .. OR then just have friends never know there's, days


I didn't really understand your question so all I can say is this;
Some of us here were wondering who the guy walking next to Alex in the NYC pictures was. YOU gave us the answer by posting a link to Brett's instagram account. Thanks for that! You must know more about him then I do since you recognized him and I didn't. You also said; "I heard that Alex was also renovating the apartment". I don't know where you heard this but again you obviously know more about it than I do. I never heard or read that he was renovating at any time since he got the apartment (except for some fans assuming it). When I looked at the instagram account of this guy from your link, I saw that at least 30 people that Alex follows and is friends with, also follow this guy. Among them are his close friends from NYC, LA some Swedish friends and his ex Alexa and some of her very close British friends. If you look at the pictures he is tagged in, you can see a lot of close pictures of him with Camille. That's all I can see. That's all I said. I didn't say he decorated Alexa's or Camille's homes. I said maybe they recomended him; meaning; if he asked around for a decorater they may have recomended him to Alex. That doesn't mean he worked on their homes, it means they may have said they have a friend who is in that line of work. Or maybe Alex knew him already, who knows!!! I don't know if he is friends with them though his modelling days or his architecture business or what ever else. Anything is possible. But he seems to be in Alex's circle of friends that's all. You seem to know more!!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Now you understood my comment wrong or i wrote the wrong thing i only understood alex was in one picture an infrared heater .. I haven't heard or seen that would be renovating the apartment .. I also looked at Brett Robinson ig pictures ..i all so asking what is that white box


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from *Lulie Tavern* shared on March 19, 2019

*asiakwin* Fav Melb bar @luliesttavern






*We didn't initially see this one because there were no Alex tags, they only tagged a fan account. Thanks, ASW (x), for the heads up!

Promo pic shared today (April 6, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:

*aftermathmovie* Get your tickets to see #TheAftermath. Now in theaters nationwide.
Tickets at the link in bio.



Also found here:



...and on Facebook (x).

Brioni plugging Alex's look at the *amfAR gala* (March 25, 2019, Hong Kong) on social media today:

*brioni_official*  #AlexanderSkarsgard attends the 2019 Hong Kong amfAR Gala wearing a #Brioni bespoke tuxedo, white cotton shirt and a black silk bow tie #TailoringLegends



Also found here:


----------



## Kitkath70

Saw The Aftermath tonight.  The acting is very good in it.  The storyline could have been fleshed out a bit more.  The house, furnishings and clothing used are beautiful.  I hope Alex took a couple of the cable knit sweaters home with him.  He’s stunning as always on the big screen. The sex scenes were usual Alex territory.  Honestly the first one with their clothes mostly on was hotter than the one with the body double.  It’s was pretty obvious it wasn’t her.  Of course you can see Alex in all his glory.  There is no doubling him.  His body shape is too distinct. Her body double must have had an interesting day.  Don’t want to give too much away.  It’s was an enjoyable way to spend an evening.  Worth taking a look.  

They played the trailer for Long Shot before.


----------



## Santress

Shared on instagram this morning (April 8, 2019):

*moterismagazine*  Less than a month later, the film "The Aftermath" shows an unusual love story that takes place in the ruined post-war Hamburg. Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård plays the German widow who lives in a house with a British colonel and his wife (Keira Knightley). For a special interview with the actor, read this month's #motorism magazine # exclusive interview #alexanderskarsgard #kinas


----------



## Santress

More promo stills of Alex in *Long Shot*:





Source:  *MoviePilot.de
*
https://www.moviepilot.de/movies/long-shot/bilder




Source:  *IMDb.com*

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2139881/mediaviewer/rm4231225856


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> More promo stills of Alex in *Long Shot*:
> 
> View attachment 4398111
> 
> View attachment 4398112
> 
> Source:  *MoviePilot.de
> *
> https://www.moviepilot.de/movies/long-shot/bilder
> 
> View attachment 4398113
> 
> 
> Source:  *IMDb.com*
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2139881/mediaviewer/rm4231225856


I know it's a comedy, but this wig is on the hideous side of funny.  The jacket, and the pressing, is equally awful. What a waste!


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC today (April 8, 2019):










Alexander Skarsgard was spotted on a stroll in the Big Apple!

The 42-year-old actor headed out on a solo outing on Monday afternoon (April 8) in New York City.
Alexander looked cool and casual in a black bomber jacket paired with a black tee and dark jeans. He was also carrying an green over sized bag.

Last week, Alexander was spotted looking sharp in a brown turtleneck and buttoned up jacket. 
Alexander‘s next film is The Kill Team, which is set to be released later this month.

Source:  *Just Jared*

http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/08/alexander-skarsgard-keeps-busy-in-new-york-city/


----------



## Santress

The Australian poster for *THP*:

*madmanent*  Here's the official Australian poster art for #TheHummingbirdProject. See it in select Australian cinemas April 25. #JesseEisenberg #AlexanderSkarsgard #SalmaHayek



More pics from yesterday in NYC (April 8, 2019):

*Alexander Skarsgard looks like a handsome man on a mission as he strolls through New York City*

He was recently in Australia's Gold Coast to film Godzilla Vs. Kong.

Alexander Skarsgård was back in the US on Monday when he was spotted out for a walk in New York City.

The 42-year-old actor had on a look of steely determination as he carried along a green bag.

The 6ft4in Swedish-born star was dressed warmly for the chilly day.

He had on a black jacket over a dark sweater and a pair of charcoal jeans.

The True Blood actor wore a pair of white Adidas trainers and had his sleeve rolled up just enough to show off his elegant gold and brown leather timepiece.

The Hollywood hunk, who's the son of legendary Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård, recently shed some light on one of the earliest projects that brought him to the attention of American audiences.

He starred in the video for Lady Gaga's Paparazzi, opposite the A Star Is Born actress.

While speaking to Stellar Magazine in March, he revealed that he didn't even know who Gaga was at the time he was asked to appear in the 2008 video.

It's release coincided with his first major American TV roles in HBO's Generation Kill and the long-running sexy vampire series True Blood.

Since then, Alexander has gone on to star in critically acclaimed and commercially successful films, including Melancholia, The Diary Of A Teenage Girl, and The Legend Of Tarzan.

He's currently shooting his biggest project yet, Godzilla Vs. Kong.

The movie is actually the fourth in the recent series of King Kong and Godzilla films, which will follow the forthcoming Godzilla: King Of The Monsters.

The Big Little Lies actor has top billing in the monster thriller and stars opposite Stranger Things' Mille Bobby Brown, The Prestige's Rebecca Hall, and Atlanta's Brian Tyree Henry.

The movie is expected to be released sometime in 2020.










Source:  *The Daily Mail*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ndsome-man-mission-strolls-New-York-City.html


----------



## Zola24

*New/old photo of Alexander Skarsgård and the Production Notes on him & his character in THE AFTERMATH*
ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD AS STEPHAN LUBERT

“It’s a beautiful story of love and loss and human resilience—about our capacity to, after going through the most horrific chapter in human history, reinvent yourself and begin again.” - Alexander Skarsgård

The other man in Rachael’s orbit is Stephan Lubert, the dignified German architect who comes between the British couple, played by Swedish actor Alexander Skarsgård, who won an Emmy for his fearsome depiction of an abusive husband in 2017’s Big Little Lies. “Lubert is a very sophisticated man, very intelligent, and highly educated,” Skarsgård says. “But he’s a broken man. He has lost almost everything—his beloved wife Claudia, his job, and his house. In a way, he’s lost his daughter Freda because she blames him for the death of her mother. He is struggling to reach her and connect with her. ”

Skarsgård says he appreciated the levels of nuance in the script. “I’ve read a lot of Second World War stories, and a lot of them are very black and white,” he explains. “It’s very much the Germans are all evil, and the Allied soldiers and civilians all good. The author will often throw in a token good guy on the German side to show that they’re not all bad. THE AFTERMATH went much deeper. To see Hamburg in 1945, the devastation— half the city was levelled and feral kids were running around the streets desperately trying to find food—that misery is heartbreaking. It shows the horrors of war on both sides. It’s not clear cut, and it’s not about winners and losers. It felt like a very different insight into the post-Second World War period.”

“Alex has great qualities of stillness,” says director Kent. “He portrays a pensive thought very well.” Adds producer Arbuthnott: “Alex has this incredible humanity, which brought out the gentleness in Lubert that was there in the book and the script. It came alive on set in a way that we hadn’t anticipated. It really helps to understand the difference between Lewis and Lubert and why Rachael was so taken by Lubert while Lewis was so distant from her.”

Although Lubert was not a Nazi sympathizer, he’s someone who turned a blind eye to the atrocities happening all around him, focusing instead on the welfare of his own family. “He’s morally corrupt in a way,” Skarsgård says. “He didn’t know what was going on in the camps, but at the same time, he’s carrying this guilt of not doing anything. He wasn’t part of the resistance. He wasn’t fighting against fascism. He just  put his head down and got on with it, which he has to now live with and that is very difficult for him.” 

ETA - regarding costumes:

Meanwhile, Lubert has been stripped of the smart suits he would normally wear and instead dons the simple garments of the working class. “He is doing what he has to do to survive in this period,” Nikitovic says, adding her praise for Skarsgård. “Alexander was wonderful because he really thinks about the costume, all the details that are important for a character. He lost some weight so that his body could become more like the body of someone from 1945. Because now we are used to very well built bodies, but it was not the case of the period.”

via The Aftermath press site. Copyright Fox. 

Get tickets while it’s still playing in theaters.

[note - his character’s name is spelled so many ways in the movie credits, advertising, who knows what it really is. In the book it is Stefan.]

_skarsjoy on tumblr post/184071459358/_


----------



## bellebottomblues

Am I the only one that after I saw him carrying that space heater home with him, was worried he was warm enough?  I would like it known that I am volunteering my services to provide body to body warming to him if he indeed is feeling chilly.  Any time, anywhere just let me know Alex.

Seriously, I was worried he might be coming down sick or something and it caused me pain.  Jeez I have it bad!


----------



## bellebottomblues

I am glad to see the newest pictures of him out walking in NYC, looking as if he may have been visiting the gym.  So thanks for all of those.  I know he hates the photographers snapping his picture all the time.  I think he handles it so well, just trying to ignore them.  It's nice to see him taking care of himself.


----------



## bellebottomblues

That Canadian Prime Minister he plays in Longshot looks like he is an absolutely ornery rascal!  I love comedy and am looking as forward for that movie as I am for the rest of the ones I am still waiting to be able to see.  Bring them on!


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> The Australian poster for *THP*:
> 
> *madmanent*  Here's the official Australian poster art for #TheHummingbirdProject. See it in select Australian cinemas April 25. #JesseEisenberg #AlexanderSkarsgard #SalmaHayek
> 
> 
> 
> More pics from yesterday in NYC (April 8, 2019):
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard looks like a handsome man on a mission as he strolls through New York City*
> 
> He was recently in Australia's Gold Coast to film Godzilla Vs. Kong.
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård was back in the US on Monday when he was spotted out for a walk in New York City.
> 
> *The 42-year-old actor had on a look of steely determination as he carried along a green bag.*
> 
> The 6ft4in Swedish-born star was dressed warmly for the chilly day.
> 
> He had on a black jacket over a dark sweater and a pair of charcoal jeans.
> 
> The True Blood actor wore a pair of white Adidas trainers and had his sleeve rolled up just enough to show off his elegant gold and brown leather timepiece.
> 
> The Hollywood hunk, who's the son of legendary Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård, recently shed some light on one of the earliest projects that brought him to the attention of American audiences.
> 
> He starred in the video for Lady Gaga's Paparazzi, opposite the A Star Is Born actress.
> 
> While speaking to Stellar Magazine in March, he revealed that he didn't even know who Gaga was at the time he was asked to appear in the 2008 video.
> 
> It's release coincided with his first major American TV roles in HBO's Generation Kill and the long-running sexy vampire series True Blood.
> 
> Since then, Alexander has gone on to star in critically acclaimed and commercially successful films, including Melancholia, The Diary Of A Teenage Girl, and The Legend Of Tarzan.
> 
> He's currently shooting his biggest project yet, Godzilla Vs. Kong.
> 
> The movie is actually the fourth in the recent series of King Kong and Godzilla films, which will follow the forthcoming Godzilla: King Of The Monsters.
> 
> The Big Little Lies actor has top billing in the monster thriller and stars opposite Stranger Things' Mille Bobby Brown, The Prestige's Rebecca Hall, and Atlanta's Brian Tyree Henry.
> 
> The movie is expected to be released sometime in 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4399134
> View attachment 4399135
> View attachment 4399136
> View attachment 4399137
> View attachment 4399138
> View attachment 4399139
> View attachment 4399140
> 
> 
> Source:  *The Daily Mail*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ndsome-man-mission-strolls-New-York-City.html



Clenched fist, raised brows and biting into his lip - it looks more like anger to me. Actually like he's going to explode. I wonder if it's the same pap all the time who dedicates his life to follow Alex around or just his gym became popular with celebrities hence it pays off to hang around there. I'm sorry for him. JJ obviously buys any pic.



bellebottomblues said:


> Am I the only one that after I saw him carrying that space heater home with him, was worried he was warm enough?  I would like it known that I am volunteering my services to provide body to body warming to him if he indeed is feeling chilly.  Any time, anywhere just let me know Alex.
> 
> Seriously, I was worried he might be coming down sick or something and it caused me pain.  Jeez I have it bad!


 Reading the first sentence I thought, you'd knit him a sweater.  I have a strong feeling, and it was just confirmed by those pix in the bar, that you are not the only one who would volunteer to be a human hot water bottle. Good luck, though!

My THP review:
I had planned to see THP for a while now, but things happened so I finally managed to see it only yesterday and I'm glad that I did it. It's a beautiful movie. It shows that you don't need car chases, super monsters or any sort of superficial tricks to keep the tension level up, when the movie is crafted skillfully like it is, in every respect. The characters were very well-written and acted, and I'm sure Alex was very happy to play Anton, who's a type of character he has hardly done before. He managed to disappear in the role completely: the clumsy giant with brilliant brain, neurotic tendencies and bad diet who has a few surpises in store. I'm not sure if he deserves an Emmy for TLDG, but for this one he should deserve nominations. Salma mentioned at TIFF that she had thought initially that Alex would be Vincent and Jesse would play Anton, and I'd be interested in to see that version, too, but I think the movie was perfectly casted as it is. Everyone did a superb job. The cinematography was almost poetic at points which made the last scene even more memorable. 
As we all know here, he's not his usual good looking self in this movie, rather the opposite end of the spectrum. In fact, if he still considers doing mainstream movies - and he does, see KKvG - he should try to keep his hair whatever it costs, but what he lacks in looks here he makes up in acting. So if you want to see an excellent and likeable thought provoking movie, go and see it!
 .


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today (April 12, 2019) for *THP*:

t*hehummingbirdprojectfilm*  Betrayal has its consequences. #TheHummingbirdProject is now playing only in theaters.



Also found here:



https://twitter .com/HummingbirdProj/status/1116398623435055104

...and on Facebook (x).


----------



## Santress

*Screen Realm* is running a giveaway for tickets for those in Australia:

*screen_realm*  #Australia: #TheHummingbirdProject, starring #JesseEisenberg, #AlexanderSkarsgard and #SalmaHayek, hits Aussie cinemas on April 25 - and we’re giving away #tickets to #celebrate! Thanks to @madmanent!

Visit #ScreenRealm.com (#linkinbio) and head to our #Competitions / #Win page right now!
http://******/hummingbird-project-win-au


----------



## Santress

Alex at the NYC premiere of *Stockholm* tonight (April 11, 2019):




Source:  *Zimbio*

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Stockholm+New+York+Premiere/cXUblp08sqy


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Stockholm+New+York+Premiere/cXUblp08sqy


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:














 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkargarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/qlGqC







 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkargarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HyfzS


----------



## Santress

Another poster for *THP*:




https://frontrowent.com/en/coming-soon/the-hummingbird-project

via

It's all about the Benjamins, baby. Academy Award® nominees #JesseEisenberg and @salmahayek in THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT - coming to cinemas April 18. #TheHummingbirdProjectME #TheHummingbirdMovie



A Throwback pic shared this evening (April 11, 2019) on instagram:




*brandontsnider*  One time #AlexanderSkarsgård came to @mugsykane's birthday party at the Bohemian Beer Garden! #TBT


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from last night (April 11, 2019):









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/xXtNq


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/xXtNq


----------



## VEGASTAR

His red chapped lips on the above premiere pictures makes me think "too much kissing" perhaps??


----------



## VEGASTAR

Santress said:


> Another poster for *THP*:
> 
> View attachment 4401312
> 
> 
> https://frontrowent.com/en/coming-soon/the-hummingbird-project
> 
> via
> 
> It's all about the Benjamins, baby. Academy Award® nominees #JesseEisenberg and @salmahayek in THE HUMMINGBIRD PROJECT - coming to cinemas April 18. #TheHummingbirdProjectME #TheHummingbirdMovie
> 
> 
> 
> A Throwback pic shared this evening (April 11, 2019) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4401316
> 
> 
> *brandontsnider*  One time #AlexanderSkarsgård came to @mugsykane's birthday party at the Bohemian Beer Garden! #TBT




Ohhh that blue tank top sure does bring back good memories


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC today (April 12, 2019):








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/bYfCE


----------



## Aquilegias

VEGASTAR said:


> His red chapped lips on the above premiere pictures makes me think "too much kissing" perhaps??


The phrase “rode hard and put away wet” sprang to mind looking at those pics.


----------



## Santress

Another HQ from Thursday night (April 11, 2019):




Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr

Also found here:

https://img30.pixhost.to/images/103/103111676_stockholm.jpg

From tonight in NYC (April 12, 2019):

New pics of Alex at a special performance of *"Legal Immigrant"* starring Alan Cumming at Audible's Minetta Lane Theatre:










Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...ater+Presents+Special+Performance/kZfN-GY9vWA


----------



## Santress

Another pic from last night:




*derekblasberg * Stop me if you’ve heard this one: Tarzan and Nightcrawler walking into a bar...



Also found here:



Fan pic shared this morning (April 13, 2019):




*sabrina_hellemans* Yeah, right!!! #alexanderscarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #starstruck #omg



From her April 13, 2019 insta story:




https://scontent-msp1-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/a6e7d1c7604d771372f2c12047e156c9/5CB42BB6/t51.12442-15/e35/56280078_982281458637217_3667472772969989583_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-msp1-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAyMDk4NzQ3OTAyMTk5NDMzNA==.2

https://www.instagram.com/sabrina_hellemans/

HQs from last night (April 12, 2019):



 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/JNtYn


----------



## DeMonica

Aquilegias said:


> The phrase “rode hard and put away wet” sprang to mind looking at those pics.


See, his lips are like a Rorschah test - each mind has a different perception and interpretation to them. Me: the 90's. Nude lip with strong lip liner - pink in this case. I like retro and Ok with pink and pretty lips.  
To the Legal Immigrant pix with carefully rolled up t-shirts sleeves: *Arm-porn alert!* Let's get the drool buckets ready!


----------



## Santress

Another from last night in NYC (April 12, 2019):




https://scontent-msp1-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAyMTI2MDEwOTQyNjM1ODE4MA==.2




https://scontent-msp1-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAyMTI1OTg4NTQwODU3MjA0Ng==.2

*danauslo*  quick sketch ✍️ of #alexanderskarsgard and another quick sketch from last night @clubcumming



OT but still in the Alex universe:

Florence is rumored to be dating Zach Braff.

From JJ:

Zach Braff appears to have a new love in his life.

The 44-year-old actor was spotted holding hands with British actress Florence Pugh for a casual walk on Friday (April 12) in New York City.

Zach recently directed Florence in the short film The Secret Ingredients of Rocket Cola and fans spotted the actress on Zach’s Instagram Story this week.

http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/12/zach-braff-florence-pugh-spotted-holding-hands-new-couple-alert/


----------



## StarrLady

Alexander Skarsgard, Nat Wolff and director Dan Krauss will be at a Q & A at the premiere of The Kill Team at the Tribeca Film Festival. Tickets are available.


----------



## StarrLady

Here is the trailer for Big Little Lies season 2 which premieres on June 9.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I thought it was really nice of Alex to attend and show his support for fellow Swede actor Noomi Rapace at the premiere of her new film. I saw a preview of Stockholm and it looks to be really good, & funny too!  Kind of a different type of movie for her.


----------



## bellebottomblues

It's sure been a while ago since Alex has worn that blue tank!  I love when one of these old photos surfaces and stirs up memories!  I think his wardrobe has improved by leaps and bounds since the early True Blood, Generation Kill, Straw Dogs days.  He does look great in a tank, though.  A fact I could never forget!

I like the patterned sweater under the tan jacket/shirt.  Glad to see he's staying warm and dressing according to the weather.  The colors are good on him, and a pleasant change.  He's so sweet to his fans, I love to see how excited they get when they luck into a sighting and get a picture with him.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm especially impressed with the pics of Alex and Alan Cummings when he went the see Legal Immigrants.  Alan is a hoot and it sure looks like these guys had a lot of fun.  Alex's face in that one wide-eyed photo!  Also, he always appears to be in great spirits hanging anywhere Derek Blasberg is.  What an entertaining group of friends.

Not surprised he found himself being sketched, (that was cute btw, ha ha!  he even included the scruff)  Wow, has he been working out those arms at the gym or what?!  Nice how he rolled up the tee shirt sleeve a bit to be a little more fashionable and give everyone a better view of his efforts!  Much appreciated by this fan, too!  

Thanks for all the pictures   and the info. on The Kill Team and Big Little Lies 2, too.


----------



## wonderlick

Propagandalf said:


> What about Chloe Sevigny and the Brown Bunny film with Vincent Gallo? She’s a little fringe but does many projects that have earned awards and nominations?




Sorry for the very, very, very late response, but Chloe doing that bj in Brown Bunny was a disaster at Cannes that resulted in her basically being blackballed for a while.  Her agency unceremoniously dumped her and an actor without an agent is in trouble unless you are Leo, Denzel, Streep or DDL.  Over the years she has somewhat recovered, but you have to wonder about all the rejections and missed opportunities she endured because of it.  But it was a lesson for others in the business and reiterates my point that Alex and other mainstream actors are not having actual intercourse no matter how real or sexy it looks. 

I am surprised the self proclaimed entertainment intern/expert from Berlin didn't know this.  But then this person stays trashing Alex and his associates on these boards, so... I can't imagine keeping some one I clearly destest name in my mouth all the time.  Weird.  Oh, well.


----------



## Santress

Alex at *The Last Magazine's* celebration of their Spring 2019 issue with Ashley Graham (April 15, 2019, NYC):











Source:  *BFA*

https://bfa.com/events/27628


----------



## VampFan

Santress said:


> Alex at *The Last Magazine's* celebration of their Spring 2019 issue with Ashley Graham (April 15, 2019, NYC):
> 
> View attachment 4405381
> View attachment 4405382
> View attachment 4405383
> View attachment 4405384
> View attachment 4405385
> View attachment 4405386
> View attachment 4405387
> View attachment 4405388
> 
> 
> Source:  *BFA*
> 
> https://bfa.com/events/27628



Thanks for all the recent pics, Santress. I have to say, in these pics he looks almost emaciated. I know he’s not since he looked good a few days ago at the Stockholm premiere and the pics with Alan Cumming. Whether it’s the angle or the clothes or a combination of various factors, I don’t know, but I was expecting these to be throwback pictures when I first saw them and they weren’t. ‍♀️


----------



## SWlife

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all the recent pics, Santress. I have to say, in these pics he looks almost emaciated. I know he’s not since he looked good a few days ago at the Stockholm premiere and the pics with Alan Cumming. Whether it’s the angle or the clothes or a combination of various factors, I don’t know, but I was expecting these to be throwback pictures when I first saw them and they weren’t. ‍♀️



And his hair’s not looking great here.


----------



## StarrLady

^
I really like his hair here. It reminds me of his hair from War on Everything which I really liked.

I forgot to mention that I saw the Long Shot trailer before Shazam and After. People were laughing, it looked really good.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I think his hair is cute, too.  Sticking up a bit here and there. 

Those Longshot trailers and clips are all over the tv too.  They are spending some money on promotion.  I agree it looks like a funny movie.


----------



## ellasam

StarrLady said:


> ^
> I really like his hair here. It reminds me of his hair from War on Everything which I really liked.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I saw the Long Shot trailer before Shazam and After. People were laughing, it looked really good.



I would agree with you, I like his hair here . It makes him look younger for some reason.


----------



## Ludwig

I was in NYC last weekend and understand why he is wearing that big raincoat.  I got soaked.  Looked for him but no luck.  Only saw Michael Moore at a Broadway play....not quite the same.


----------



## DeMonica

VampFan said:


> Thanks for all the recent pics, Santress. I have to say, in these pics he looks almost emaciated. I know he’s not since he looked good a few days ago at the Stockholm premiere and the pics with Alan Cumming. Whether it’s the angle or the clothes or a combination of various factors, I don’t know, but I was expecting these to be throwback pictures when I first saw them and they weren’t. ‍♀️


He looks a bit thinner and/or a bit rundown. That coat is not him, and I'm not a fan of the hair, either. Maybe he was too busy last weekend.


----------



## melusin

DeMonica said:


> He looks a bit thinner and/or a bit rundown. That coat is not him, and I'm not a fan of the hair, either. Maybe he was too busy last weekend.



Isn't that his old Burberry trench? I love that coat...it's got me reminiscing about his whole Acne studios/Persols tucked in the t-shirt look. He's a cute twig ❤


----------



## a_sussan

Some new clips of Alex in Long Shot.


----------



## a_sussan

Maybe this link work?


----------



## VEGASTAR

I don't like the hair style. It looks like something a 20 year old young model would have walking down the runway wearing very modern hip clothes. But its not the cut thats the problen, its the styling done by a professional. The same hair looks fine in the Stocholm pics when he does wash&go 

He looks borred in all the pics from the last event, which is probably why he moved on to Stockholm right after this... unless he is working he can't stay in one city more than two weeks I think; he gets borred!


----------



## Santress

He was probably really tired too from being out so much.

New pics from Stockholm shared today on instagram (April 18, 2019):






*kohlkissinger*  ln Berns hotel wir haben #alexanderskarsgård getroffen ein wahre Alxander der groß

We met #alexanderskarsgard in Stockholm the Berns hotel he is so handsome and really charming also he is a giant


----------



## jooa

^^ He doesn't look borred to me, rather relaxed in the company of his close friends, without excessive posing  ... and he was in New York more than two weeks, almost three so it's probably something cool and exciting for him in this city 
Besides, they are Easter holidays, a nice time to meet his family and Swedish friends. The celebration begins on Thursday so his trip was at its last moment.


----------



## VEGASTAR

^  I know exactly how many days he was in NYC for lol!!???  (Or not) And I'm sure you do too (or not)??? 

I made a general comment and used two weeks as a round up general figure to say he generally doesn't like staying in one place too long. I wasn't referring to his actual stay in NYC in particullar. It would sound stupid if I said "he doesn't stay in one place more than 18 days when not working", for example. One usually uses a round up figure when you generalize it. He said many times in interviews he doesn't like it when things get monotonous. He likes to move around. He enjoys change. Thats what I was going for with my generalized comment. But if I was to refer to his NYC stay, I would still round it up to 2 weeks. Its closer to 2 weeks then 3 because its 2 weeks plus 3 days... i don't know why this is important to you that you felt a need to try to correct me. What difference does it make if its 2 or 3. I can stil say he doesn't like to stay in one place for more than 3 weeks when he isn't working. And I can still make my point, my opinion to which I am entitled.  But if it is going to make you feel better and make you happy. Lets just say it was 3 weeks  Lets say I am wrong and you are right. Shame on me!!! Shame for not knowing his exact arrival and departute times as I don't have a close connection with the airline he uses!!!! Apparently you do!...You think it was 2 weeks plus 4 days!.???  BTW he didnt arrive in Stockholm today, he was there yesterday.... 

As for my boredom comment, I was being pollite about it. He also looks sad/ upset.... as well as borred. I am entitled to my opinion! but I was only referring to the last event photos not the ones from before. You said he looked :relaxed in the company of his close friends". Well he isn't sitting next to his close friend Magnus (although at the same table). He of course knows Kristina but they aren't that close. Can you enlighten us by telling us who the bald man with the glasses sitting to his right is. The "close" friend he was sitting/looking toward and talking to in the pictures???

PS: Call me crazy but I don't think the below pics are the "relaxed in the company of his close friends" Alex







This below one on the other hand is a relaxed happy Alex even though he just had a fast formula drive and is talking to people he just met day!


----------



## jooa




----------



## wonderlick

jooa said:


>


Exactly.  All that drama over hold a freaking space heater could have used this gif, too.


----------



## VEGASTAR

wonderlick said:


> Exactly.  All that drama over hold a freaking space heater could have used this gif, too.


Are you just upset no one is commenting on your drama comments  about simulated sex scenes in movies! (in your favour)


----------



## VEGASTAR

jooa said:


>



Sorry Jooa... I don't have any problems with you. I was trying to be funny, sarcastic. I'm British. I made a lot of laughing emojis and all. I even said call me crazy. I was seriously laughing while writing this. But I guess when you dont hear a persons voice and facial expressions the writing can appear little diffent. I was'nt mad or trying to create drama...


----------



## wonderlick

VEGASTAR said:


> Are you just upset no one is commenting on your drama comments  about simulated sex scenes in movies!



Um, people liked my inital comments about real sex in tv and movies.  I was just giving a very late response to a further question asked of me.  But, yes. I am very concerned about what people on anonymous celebrity board think of me and my comments.  Highly concerned.  Can't sleep at night concerned.

But thanks for taking time out of writing your photo based fanfiction and doing deep dives about space heaters to respond to me so quickly.  You fanfiction last year  based off a picture about how Alex was starting a new romance with that lady DJ in Paris, who apparently has a long term boyfriend, is peerless.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Why are you so bitter and angry at the world, I don't know. You do this with everyone. You are mad at most of the comments here most of the time. You think your iq is relatively higher too and yet you keep comming back. You are the one who needs to CHILL.

Since you remember my initial comment about the dj, you should also remember that very shorty after it I made a second comment to say I was wrong in light of new information. I admitted to it. There is nothing wrong with this. At least i admitted it. I didn't have to do that. This is also a gossip thread.. Not everbody is correct all the time. 

I wasn't the only one who wondered what he was carrying in his hand in that picture. If my comments are too dumb for your intellect, put me on ignore and call it a night.


----------



## wonderlick

Like they say, the hit dog will yelp and and you yelp every time.  I will leave you to your fanfiction and cheap, amateur psychology thesis about a stranger's state of mind and acquaintances based of a couple photos. The gif was saying it wasn't that serious and you exploded like you usually do with well researched dates and photos.  Second time in a few days.  It is hilarious to me.  But, hey, everyone needs a hobby. 

I really need you to stop lying.  I make comments when people make up stories/lies (someone has HIV-STD), start in on misogynistic rants that women, outside his mother, are "ugly, money grubbing whore losers", or something just plain stupid like  believing mainstream actors having penatrative sex on film. But if pointing that out is bitter, then let me be bitter.  Thanks!


----------



## StarrLady

wonderlick said:


> Exactly.  All that drama over hold a freaking space heater could have used this gif, too.


Yes, too much drama over little. I also don’t understand how anyone can think they know Alex’s feelings or mood based on a few pictures from a night out. A picture just captures a fraction of a second out of someone’s life and there can be tons of reasons behind one’s expression. Haven’t we all taken a bad picture? Would any one of us want other people to judge us and our “mood” based on a couple of pictures which capture only milli-seconds from our lives?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

bellebottomblues said:


> *That Canadian Prime Minister he plays in Longshot looks like he is an absolutely ornery rascal!*  I love comedy and am looking as forward for that movie as I am for the rest of the ones I am still waiting to be able to see.  Bring them on!



His character is supposed to be something of a dork:
"to the Canadian prime minister (Alexander Skarsgard), whose dreamy looks mask a total lack of charm."
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/long-shot-review-1193603

 "In a frumpy brown wig that seems like thrown shade, Skarsgård plays this world’s Trudeau, giving over-eager smiles, a sweetly dorky vibe, and a Canadian-accented “sorry”. It’s a bit part, but he makes a meal out of it, somehow turning eating oysters into a deeply unsexy affair, and screeching out a laugh that is alarming and hysterical. "
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/mar/10/long-shot-review-charlize-theron-seth-rogen-rom-com




VEGASTAR said:


> Can you enlighten us by telling us who the bald man with the glasses sitting to his right is. The "close" friend he was sitting/looking toward and talking to in the pictures???



I don't think anyone in the fandom has found a real name for him, but he's been known as 'Not Vin Diesel'. They've been friends for years, he was at Coachella 2012 with Alex:




http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2651746/alexander-skarsgard-coachella-music-festival-02/


----------



## VEGASTAR

StarrLady said:


> Yes, too much drama over little. I also don’t understand how anyone can think they know Alex’s feelings or mood based on a few pictures from a night out. A picture just captures a fraction of a second out of someone’s life and there can be tons of reasons behind one’s expression. Haven’t we all taken a bad picture? Would any one of us want other people to judge us and our “mood” based on a couple of pictures which capture only milli-seconds from our lives?



"Feelings or mood" as you put it also include beeing happy, tired, angry etc... How many times have many of us here, said "he looks happy" "based on a couple of pictures which capture only milli-seconds from our lives" as you put it? The number is too many to count, but no one has a problem with that. How many times was he presumed to be "angry" around the papparazzi or other times based on pictures? a lot. A long discussion took place recently about how angry he was at the tennis game in Melbourne. People were analyzing if that guy was secretly trying to take his picture. So you see its mostly what happens here when pictures of him are posted. Different members react to different pictures. As non of really knows Alex, and are not his close friend, we cannot ask him; "hey buddy how are you feeling, you look tired?" We write about our own interpretations about it all. Being borred is just as normal as being excited, happy or sad or jelaous, or tired or whatever. Everyone goes through all those emotions through out the day. None of us can be happy 24/7 or are we expected to. How can you possibly think it is "judging". Hasn't anyone ever said to you, hey you look borred/ tired/ sad, are you ok? Do you consider this as juding, an insult of some kind? I don't. So when the last pictures of him were posted some members liked his hair, some didn't. There were other comments which included words like emaciated, thinner/rundown ..and I said he looked borred. So what? There is nothing "bad" about any of these comments. People can loose or gain weight. We can look energetic somedays and rundown on others. Maybe his neigbours dog woke him up too early in the morning or even kept him up all night and he's cranky. Haven't we all been there. Or maybe he was out partying all night and he has a hangover.... the possibilities are endless... But no one is "judging" him. Not in these last comments anyway. We are "talking about him". We are speculating about his life. This is also a gossip thread and we can talk and speculate all we want. 

In conclusion, you saw what you wanted to, no one said it was a bad picture, YOU did; "Haven’t we all taken a bad picture"


----------



## VEGASTAR

^ "Yes, too much drama over little."  
About your above comment, I really don't see what you mean by drama... maybe the picture of Alex carrying something that innitially looked like a pet carrier didn't interest you. You may not care if he has a pet or not. But it interested some of us. We wondered what it was and several people commented on it. Then we found out what it was and the subject was closed. It was no big deal. Why are the two of you brining this up and refererring to it as a drama I don't understand. We dont all have the same interests but it would be nice to respect others...


----------



## StarrLady

VEGASTAR said:


> ^ "Yes, too much drama over little."
> About your above comment, I really don't see what you mean by drama... maybe the picture of Alex carrying something that innitially looked like a pet carrier didn't interest you. You may not care if he has a pet or not. But it interested some of us. We wondered what it was and several people commented on it. Then we found out what it was and the subject was closed. It was no big deal. Why are the two of you brining this up and refererring to it as a drama I don't understand. We dont all have the same interests but it would be nice to respect others...


I didn’t even address you personally, I just made some general comments. You really react, you wrote 2  posts towards me and one of them was really long.

To address some of your comments, I actually don’t think it is so bad to speculate and say “I think he looks bored”. I just think it is important to realize that we don’t know for sure and there’s a difference between speculation and fact. Maybe you didn’t mean to sound so sure of his mood but it came off that way. The comments about the heater didn’t bother me at all, I thought it was fine to wonder what it was. Again, I was just making a general comment and didn’t address you personally.

Speaking of not respecting others....interesting thing for you to say. Months ago, you asked for the meaning of some word or expression. I took the time to answer you and explain what it meant. You didn’t act very appreciative, instead you dismissed my answer and just asked me what dictionary did I use. Quite honestly, I found your response to be very disrespectful to me. And I was trying to be nice and helpful. You might want to consider that before advising others.

I have no desire to argue. I have tried to be nice as I am only here to discuss Alex and exchange information with other fans.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex in NYC on April 10, 2019:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/jrWWb


----------



## Santress

Pic shared this morning (April 21, 2019) on instagram:

*kennedybakir*  Now that it is match day and everything, I bid on two old jungle words: "It's just to squat it" and "bira is good" Come on now Bajen! #tarzan
Kennedy 10


----------



## Santress

Another from today (April 21, 2019):

*kennedybakir * Loved Bajen doing 1-0 !!! Good people in place It is rumored that it is celebrated with KX


----------



## Santress

...and a few more from today (April 21, 2019) in Sweden:




*olstugan* #bajen #finbesök #ölstugangullmars



From their April 21, 2019 insta story:




https://instagram.fprg2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/vp/11f345a4b6896158f5dfc398933b0b91/5CBF09D1/t51.12442-15/e35/57451428_425600521590077_3438947809914337512_n.jpg?_nc_ht=instagram.fprg2-1.fna.fbcdn.net&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAyNzEyNzI1NzY2NDE5MDAyOQ==.2

https://www.instagram.com/olstugan/


----------



## Santress

Adorable new pics from Stockholm :





*nadja_noa* Noa's date with famous actor #AlexanderSkarsgard (TARZAN)


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## DeMonica

Thanks for the lovely pics, Santress!  Those pics with the little girl are beyond sweet. I don't know if he has ever met the tiny Bajen fan ( who seems to be the daughter of a footballer in the Hammarby team) before but winning the trust of a small child like her to snuggle up to you that tight takes a very special person. Well, this is Alex who is popular among men and women, old and young plus animals.  He seems to be in his element surrounded by his fellow Bajen supporters. Stockholm definitely puts a smile on his face, no wonder,  but I think he likes NYC very much. The saying that "when a man is tired of London, he is tired of life" can be said about New York, too, especially if you have so many friends and acquaintances there as Alex has. I'm sure that's why he chose it to his new homebase, but it's understandable if he wants to spend more time with his family and friends in Stockholm nowadays.

Another minor info for unlucky ones like me who couldn't catch it in cinemas: The Aftermath will be available on Amazon from 24 June.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> Thanks for the lovely pics, Santress!  Those pics with the little girl are beyond sweet. I don't know if he has ever met the tiny Bajen fan ( who seems to be the daughter of a footballer in the Hammarby team) before but winning the trust of a small child like her to snuggle up to you that tight takes a very special person. Well, this is Alex who is popular among men and women, old and young plus animals.  He seems to be in his element surrounded by his fellow Bajen supporters. Stockholm definitely puts a smile on his face, no wonder,  but I think he likes NYC very much. The saying that "when a man is tired of London, he is tired of life" can be said about New York, too, especially if you have so many friends and acquaintances there as Alex has. I'm sure that's why he chose it to his new homebase, but it's understandable if he wants to spend more time with his family and friends in Stockholm nowadays.
> 
> Another minor info for unlucky ones like me who couldn't catch it in cinemas: The Aftermath will be available on Amazon from 24 June.



I understood only that alex closest / best friends are in Sweden.  I certainly do not know if he has good friends in NYC


----------



## StarrLady

Yes, thanks for the pics, Santress. The way Alex is hugging that little girl and the smile on his face. He looks like someone who gets along really well with kids. Awwww.....


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you, Santress!! That little girl is beyond adorable!


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today (April 23, 2019) for *Long Shot*:

*longshotmovie*  She’s high society. He’s just high. Get ready for the tabloids. #LongShot



Also found here:



...and on Facebook (x).


----------



## Santress

New/old interview with *THP* cast & crew from *TIFF 2018*:




*Interview with director and cast – The Hummingbird Project*

STACK caught up with the stars of The Hummingbird Project, Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård, and director Kim Nguyen at the Toronto International Film Festival.

Alexander Skarsgård is practically unrecognisable In Kim Nguyen’s The Hummingbird Project, an ambitious tale of humanity versus corporate greed.

Starring opposite Jesse Eisenberg, the actors play cousins in this high-stakes race to build a fibre-optic cable in a straight line between Kansas and New Jersey, where millions of dollars are on the line.

Skarsgård’s Anton is the brains behind the project while Eisenberg’s Vincent is the hustler, pushing each other to breaking point to achieve their goal. Dogged by their old boss, and now nemesis, Salma Hayek is in fine form as a sociopath High Frequency trader, relentless in her bid to stop them in a race where winning is measured by milliseconds.

Sporting a balding pate for his role as a digital physics genius, Skarsgård sports a full head of hair when STACK meets with the actors at the Toronto International Film Festival.

“I barely recognised myself with no hair,” laughs the actor whose film and TV roles include The Legend of Tarzan, True Blood and Big Little Lies. “And Jesse didn’t recognise me for two months!”

Somewhat surprisingly, Skarsgård tells us he even suggested the bald look, “That’s how I envisioned the character when I read it and fortunately Kim liked the idea. After I described how I saw Anton, Kim sent me a reference photo in an oversized cardigan with that balding ‘donut‘, kind of hunched over, and I was like ‘That’s Anton! Perfect.’

“So I loved it. It was incredible. I think most actors love an opportunity like that and really embrace it. It’s part of the job when you can make a drastic transformation; incredibly rewarding and fun,” says the actor who shaved his hair, gluing on a lace-line of thinning hair, plucking out errant hairs from his dome as filming progressed. “It was torturous, my entire scalp was pulsating.”

“He plucked his hair out, like hair by hair, with a tweezer,” affirms Eisenberg. “I’ve never seen an actor undergo actual, physical pain to change their look. Normally you would just have to shave in the morning but he literally plucked his hair out one by one for hours and hours.”

More accustomed to being cast as the hyper-active genius/geek – Oscar-nominated for his performance as Mark Zuckerberg in The Social Network and further demonstrated by his roles in the Now You See Me franchise and as Lex Luthor in Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice – Eisenberg enjoyed flipping the coin.

Immediately drawn to Nguyen’s script, he says, “When I read it, I thought Kim was trying to write about second generation Jewish immigrants, of which I am a part. I thought he was really getting at something in the culture that I don’t even know if he was necessarily intending, that drive to assimilate into American culture. When you are hungry to assimilate, you do extreme things like my own family did when they first came from Poland.

“Some people would even go to the rich neighbourhoods and get their garbage and refurbish it, selling it to the poor people. When you are hungry and trying to assimilate into a rich culture, you do stuff like that. And so I thought this movie was really a story of people who are so desperate to fit in that they do this crazy thing and, only at the end, do they realise the absurd lengths they went to,“ says Eisenberg.

Nguyen is more pragmatic. “Many years ago, I was struck with this amazing premise of people digging thousand-mile long tunnels to try and shave a couple of milliseconds off the time it took to make their stock market trades. Madness,” says the Canadian/Vietnamese director.

“Little did I know how complex it would be in bringing this to the screen. We talked with experts of every scientific expertise: quantum physics experts, fibre optic physicists, highly specialised tunnel digging experts who dig hundred-mile-long, four-inch-wide tunnels for a living and High Frequency trading experts dealing with daily billion-dollar money flows… Boy, what a ride,” says Nguyen who shot The Hummingbird Project on location in Montreal.

If Eisenberg isn’t the actual brains behind the enterprise, then he infuses the character with his familiar high-speed speech pattern. “What I loved about Vincent is that he’s really manipulative and there’s a sleazy hustler quality to him. And those are people who don’t think before they speak, because they are so comfortable talking and they don’t let other people get a word in. I actually had more dialogue in this movie than on any other project so I wanted to make sure I spoke as quickly as possible,” he says.

A cautionary tale about the lengths people will go to achieve success, Eisenberg understands the drive behind The Hummingbird Project’s characters. “I compared it to when I was younger and was so desperate to write and act in a play, doing so much to get my plays on, to a point of almost destroying personal relationships and taxing my body past a point that was healthy.

“Oftentimes you do things that, only in retrospect, you realise how dangerous it was, but at the time you are still focused on the goal. I think that’s what this movie captures, and especially for my character going through some really tragic things throughout the movie.”

Skarsgård believes his own character’s motivation comes from a different place.

“I find that quite romantic in a way, that it’s this absolute insane project yet he does it, unquestioningly, simply because his cousin asks him. But then it becomes a personal challenge and that’s when he goes down the rabbit hole of trying to cut that one millisecond.

“And I love that it’s not about I need to raise three million dollars to save my family or to save the house and we’re about to get evicted, which is usually a trope in a movie; the motivating factor for a character. I found that so refreshing.”

Sporting his unattractive balding crown for three months enabled the striking 6’ 4” Swede to go incognito. “It looked very strange on days off because, when I wasn’t shooting, I obviously didn’t need to shave. So I would have stubble on top, and then this almost monk-like hairline,” he laughs. “I even went to some like fashion thing in New York and got a lot of very weird looks.”

• The Hummingbird Project is in cinemas on April 25

Source:  https://stack.com.au/film-tv/film-t...th-director-and-cast-the-hummingbird-project/


----------



## Propagandalf

I scored free tickets to a Long Shot screening on Monday! I'll let you all know how big/little his role actually is.


----------



## StarrLady

Mark your calendars! Alexander Skarsgard will be on Jimmy Fallon on NBC on May 1. (Charlize Theron will be appearing the night before.)

https://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html


----------



## Santress

New interviews from *Film Ink*. These are almost identical to the *STACK* Magazine article and even co-credit the Stack writer.

*Alexander Skarsgård in The Hummingbird Project – THAT haircut.*
By Reuben Lazarus and Gill Pringle
April 24, 2019

*For his latest film, the True Blood heartthrob decided to skip the wig or razor, and to take a more painful approach to play his balding character.
*
“He plucked his hair out, like hair by hair with a tweezer, because he felt that the character would look a certain way,” says Alexander Skarsgård’s The Hummingbird Project co-star Jesse Eisenberg. “I had never seen an actor undergo actual, physical pain to change their look. Normally, you would just have to shave in the morning. But he literally had to pluck his hair out one by one for hours and hours and hours.”

“We shaved it up here,” Skarsgård points about his forehead. “It looked fake because when you have a straight line like that, it doesn’t look natural. You want the kind of nice, softer transition. We started to pluck the hair, and it was torturous, my entire scalp was pulsating. We did a camera test and it still didn’t look good enough. So, the solution was that we would cut it and glue on a little lace line of thinning hair so that you would get that nice little transition of hair and slowly it softens.”

Written and directed by Kim Nguyen, The Hummingbird Project is a thrilling drama about cousins Vincent (Eisenberg) and Anton (Skarsgård), who are involved in high-frequency trading and ultra-low latency direct market access.

“That’s how I envisioned the character when I read it, and fortunately Kim liked the idea,” admits Skarsgård of the transformation. “I think most actors love an opportunity like that and really embrace it, and it’s part of the job. When you can make such a drastic transformation, it’s incredibly rewarding and fun.”

His performance in The Hummingbird Project definitely benefitted, however the look did spark some interesting reaction off-set. “I had to walk around like that for three months,” Skarsgård remembers. “I even went to some fashion thing in New York! It looked very strange on days off because when I didn’t shoot, I obviously didn’t have to shave it, so I would have stubble up here, and then this almost monk-like little hairline appeared. I got a lot of weird looks!”

The Hummingbird Project is in cinemas April 25, 2019

https://www.filmink.com.au/alexander-skarsgard-hummingbird-project-haircut/

*Jesse Eisenberg and Alexander Skarsgård: Fitting in to The Hummingbird Project*
by Reuben Lazarus and Gill Pringle

April 26, 2019
Two of today's most exciting performers discuss their attraction to the American indie thriller, and their process of getting into character.

The Hummingbird Project tells the story of two high-frequency traders, cousins Vincent Zaleski (Jesse Eisenberg) and Anton Zaleski (Alexander Skarsgard), as they attempt to fight against their old boss, Eva Torres (Salma Hayek), to make millions on a fibre-optic cable deal.

*What attracted you to the project?

JE: *When I read it, I thought this guy [writer/director Kim Nguyen] is trying to write about second-generation Jewish immigrants, of which I am a part of. And I thought he was really getting at something in the culture that I don’t even know that he was necessarily intending. Which was the drive to assimilate into American culture. When you are hungry to assimilate, you do things that are extreme and so that’s what my family did when they came from Poland. Some people, they went to the rich neighbourhood, and got their garbage and refurbished it, and sold it to poor people. When you are hungry and trying to assimilate into a rich culture, you do stuff like that. I thought this movie was really a story of people who are so desperate to fit in, that they do this crazy thing, and only at the end do they realise the kind of absurd lengths that they went to.

*Would you call it a film about an extreme road to success; and what lengths would you go to achieve success in your life?

JE:* The thing that I was comparing it to when I was acting in it, is when I was so desperate to write a play and act in a play when I was younger, so I really did so much to get my plays on, almost destroying personal relationships or taxing my body past the point that was healthy. You often do things that only in retrospect you realise how dangerous it was, but at the time you are still focused on the goal. And I think that’s what this movie captures, and especially for my character going through some really tragic things throughout the movie.

*AS:* Anton is not driven by that. He’s not interested in success or any kind of recognition from other people or from society as a whole or money. This endeavour is very simple for him, he’s doing it because his cousin asked him to do it. And I find that quite romantic in a way. It’s this absolutely insane project but the reason he’s on this journey is because, again, it’s not about that, he doesn’t even think about the scope of it, it’s just like “oh, he wants me to do it, I’ll do it”. And then it becomes a personal challenge and that’s when he goes down the rabbit hole of trying to cut that one millisecond. But again, the end goal is not about needing to raise three million dollars to save his family or to save the house, which is usually the trope in a movie as the motivating factor for the character. I thought it was so refreshing that it’s not about that, he’s just doing it.

*One of the things that the movie reminds us is that it’s not always about the goal, but to enjoy the process. Do you think that also applies to acting?

JE:* I stopped watching the movies that I did ten years ago. I liked acting in them a lot more because I wasn’t thinking about the final product when I was doing them. I was just thinking about what I could do to make it interesting for myself and interesting for the character. And once I decided I don’t have to watch the thing, then all the anxiety of thinking about it while I was there disappeared. And so, in this movie, once the characters’ pursuit fails, they are so much happier. I think once you relieve yourself of a burden that you shouldn’t have placed on yourself in the first place…it’s freeing.

*You have played many hyper-intelligent characters. Is that something that you are consciously looking for or you just get called for those characters?

JE:* No, if anything, I think I would gravitate towards a character that is not as bright. When I read this script, I think Alex and I didn’t know which parts [we were playing], they asked me to read both parts, and I liked the part I played, because he is the dumber one. He’s the hustler. So, if given the opportunity I would like to play that. The movie that I just finished two weeks ago [The Art of Self-Defense], my character is also not bright and I just like that because you get sent a lot of scripts for doing a certain thing so then you just try to make it interesting for yourself looking for something else, and sometimes that means doing a smaller role or a less good movie even, but it gives you a fun opportunity to change yourself.

*What are your rules when you are creating a character; are you looking for certain features or certain objects?

AS:* I don’t really have a process. I guess I do, but there’s no one, two, three steps. What I try to do is, I read it and once I respond to the material and if it’s like “I am going to do this”, then I read the script once a day, and I find that I discover new things each time I read it. And slowly the character will form in my mind and I will see it and I will get tons of ideas and most of them will be ****. But then you will remove those and hopefully you will have the foundation of the character after a couple of days. I just keep reading and slowly it will shape from the inside out. For this, I would pick, “oh, I’m on a dirty road when I was in the hotel”, and that would give me ideas for other aspects of the character. And the hair or lack of was something… But also psychological stuff – I was inspired by a friend that I have in Sweden in terms of socially awkward.

The Hummingbird Project is in cinemas April 25, 2019

https://www.filmink.com.au/jesse-eisenberg-alexander-skarsgard-fitting-hummingbird-project/

via


----------



## StarrLady

A fan says that Alex was at the Tribeca film fest in NYC last night for his dad’s show Chernobyl.
Alex is expected to be back at the Tribeca film fest tonight for his own premiere of The Kill Team.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Tribeca Film Festival* premiere of *The Kill Team* (April 27, 2019, NYC):




Tough Saturday night for beautiful people on the red carpet in Tribeca. Next up Alexander Skarsgard in The Kill Team world premiere







UHM tall king



*gnpace* @tribecafilmfestival #alexanderskarsgard arrives for the world premiere of his new film “The Kill Team. Photo by @gnpace



The link below has 2 videos (swipe through to see them):

*dquicine*  Hey Alexander Skarsgård, I wanna do bad things with you #trueblod #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #ericnorthman #celebcrush #tff19 #nyc








*artscommented*  #AlexanderSkarsgård arriving at the #TribecaFilmFestival for the premiere of “The Kill Team”.


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/Kill+Team+2019+Tribeca+Film+Festival/xfk8QdBD1oK

More/HQs:



 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/LbLhV


----------



## Santress

HQs:





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/FKwZZ

Fan photo:




*jtotheustine* Ran into him by accident? #alexanderskarsgard



Also found on twitter (x).

From her April 27, 2019 insta story:




https://scontent-ort2-2.cdninstagram.com/vp/e53b1861038b700ebf0e487a5db147a5/5CC733F3/t51.12442-15/e35/57488342_313896605971126_8004012895513823408_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-ort2-2.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAzMTYzMjY2NjcwNDU5MjIxMA==.2

https://www.instagram.com/jtotheustine/


----------



## Santress

HQs from the T*ribeca Film Festival* after party for *The Kill Team* (April 27, 2019, NYC).
Alex received the IMDb Starmeter award . 







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4AP5Z


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr



 

 

 



Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4CNqR


----------



## Santress

More fan pics & videos:






Video

https://scontent-ort2-2.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-ort2-2.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/rn8o9d7d

From the April 27, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/brookaaay954/




*luquense* Round 5. Alexander Skarsgård @vulture studio at the Tribeca Film Festival. Day 3 over, 7 more to go.
#alexanderskarsgard #thekillteam #tribecafilmfestival



@FilmInquiry #Tribeca2019 #TheKillTeam Red carpet, Alexander Skarsgård discussing his character:






A short Q and A. Alexander Skarsgard, Nat Wolfe, David Krauss

Source:  *Kathy_Harter* twitter (x)


----------



## MooCowmoo

I absolutely hate his outfit at Tribeca....white socks???


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> I absolutely hate his outfit at Tribeca....white socks???



The socks grew on me. The grandpa cardigan on the other hand... 

The hair and scruff look good though.


----------



## Santress

More from last night at *Tribeca* (April 27, 2019)::

HQs:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/XjfAl


----------



## Santress

From her April 28, 2019 insta story:




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAzMTc2OTAwMzQ2MzMyNDUyMQ==.2

https://www.instagram.com/liztaylorworld/





*entertainmentgirl  *Some #tribecafilmfestival happenings #tff #alexanderskarsgard #hilaryduff #amberheard #freidapinto #redcarpet #events #NYC


----------



## Santress

Cute video from last night (April 27, 2019):

*noiaft * Check out this funny moment of Alexander Skarsgård and NOIAFT founder, Taylor Taglianetti, introducing themselves. Alex’s new film, THE KILL TEAM, premiered at Tribeca Film Festival last night. He’s won an Emmy, Screen Actors Guild Award and Golden Globe for his role in HBO’s BIG LITTLE LIES. You’ve also seen him in TRUE BLOOD and THE LEGEND OF TARZAN. Want to see the rest of the interview? Our YouTube channel is launching soon.



Also found here:



#AlexanderSkarsgård, #NatWolff, and director & screenwriter @krauss_dan at the Q&A session after #TheKillTeam World Premiere at @Tribeca.

Stay tuned for our interviews with the cast from reporter @ashleedell! #Tribeca2019


----------



## Santress

A few more HQs:







 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/7VU71


----------



## Santress

Redo -- @killteammovie is the documentary. We saw #KillTeam, the narrative, yesterday @tribeca -- its world premiere here is @krauss_dan, along with #NatWulff; #alexanderskarsgård discussing the movie after the film.



Movie is about a team of US Army Rangers who killed Afghan civilians, who allegedly knew the locations of IEDs. It's based on a true story, documented in @killteammovie, also directed by @krauss_dan,



Who said in the Q&A, that the film is not an indictment of any military, but it's about what happens when an individual surrenders morality to a group. #Tribeca2019






*violetrunningwater*  #thekillteam #tribecafilmfestival


----------



## Santress

*mariianatrevii*  One of my teen crushes... #alexanderskarsgard #tribecafilmfestival #redcarpet #premiere #filmmakerslife #thekillteammovie #tribeca2019






*lisavictoriae*  Hur kommer det sig att fotot är suddigt? Jag skakar. Fånigt? Må vara. Jag kan dö nu. Drömt om att få säga ”Jag är ett fan” sedan jag var 10 år och såg Vingar av glas för första gången.
- Premiären av The Kill Team på Tribeca Film Festival 2019

How come the photo is blurred? I'm shaking. Silly? May be. I can die now. Dreamed of saying "I am a fan" since I was 10 years old and saw wings of glass for the first time.
- The premiere of The Kill Team at Tribeca Film Festival 2019


----------



## Santress

Congrats to Alexander Skarsgård on receiving the IMDb STARmeter Award at #Tribeca2019! #TheKillTeam @IMDbPro @Tribeca

















*thesecretlifeofhannahmachado*  “Alexander Skarsgaard is toxic masculinity” - Nat Wolf


----------



## Santress

*Tribeca Film Festival after-party becomes a family affair*






Stellan Skarsgård was spotted toasting his son Alexander Skarsgård’s new movie “The Kill Team” at a Tribeca Film Festival after-party on Saturday night.

The proud father, who had premiered his HBO series “Chernobyl” at the festival the night before, stood by his son’s side the whole night, drinking beer together and chatting with friends.

Alexander’s “Kill Team” co-star Nat Wolff, also had family on-hand at the event to help celebrate the premiere. Alex Wolff, Nat’s younger brother, was spotted among the crowd at the Ainsworth FiDi.

Guests chowed down on mini hot dogs and sliders at the IMDbPro-hosted event.

Between chatting with friends and fans, Nat cozied up to his girlfriend, Grace Van Patten, who recently dyed her hair blonde.

One onlooker, who didn’t recognize Patten’s new hair, was overheard debating the couple’s relationship status by quipping, “If you’re sharing a burger, you’re definitely having sex.”

Around 1 a.m., Nat and his pals piled into a yellow cab and headed to the Irish bar Swift to keep the party going.

https://pagesix.com/2019/04/28/trib...ow&utm_medium=SocialFlow&utm_source=P6Twitter

via






*r.a.fox* About to walk into the theater for the film and this guy shows up!!!!! #alexanderskarsgård #tribecafilmfestival #tribeca2019 #redcarpet #thekillteam #worldpremiere #saturdaynight #picsoritdidnthappen #alexanderskarsgard






*r.a.fox *Alexander Skarsgård, Nat Wolff and Dan Krauss Q and A after the premiere of their film The Kill Team
We had the honor of being in the audience to view the film and hear their thoughts on the production. @rexdanger @natandalex
#alexanderskarsgard #natwolff #dankrauss #thekillteam #worldpremiere #tribecafilmfestival #tribeca2019 #trueblood #ericnorthman #biglittlelies #awardwinning #actor #director #PaloAlto






*hillarylatos*  Tribeca Film Festival is in full swing. Celebrating with #alexanderskarsgard at the after party for The Kill Team
#tff #tribecafilmfestival #tribecafilmfestival2019 @tribecafilmfestival #afterparty #nycnightlife #filmpremiere @liztaylorworld @johnsimonusa







*starrymag*  @tribeca red carpet for #TheKillTeam! @ashleedell 
#Tribeca #Tribeca2019 
#BrianMarc #DanKrauss #NatWolff #AlexanderSkarsgård 
#alexanderskarsgard


----------



## StarrLady

This guy is a critic and here is what he tweeted about Alex in The Kill Team:


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from Saturday night at *Tribeca* (April 27, 2019, NYC):




*fashionsguyny*  When your long day of #TribecaFilmFestival ends with a chance meeting at the #KillingTeam afterparty exchanging words & admiration with one of your favorite characters from @hbo ‘s True Blood #alexskarsgard Completely nice & genuine dude. Blessed @snooppicasso #culturednevervultured






*johnsimonusa * Alexander Skarsgård and I at "The Kill Team" premiere after party during the Tribeca Film Festival. #Tribeca2019 #alexanderskarsgard : @hillarylatos


----------



## Santress

*tribeca*  In 2013, director Dan Krauss won Best Documentary at Tribeca for THE KILL TEAM, a disturbing and unforgettable look at a culture of violence and complicity within the U.S. military that resulted in the deaths of multiple innocent civilians in Afghanistan. This past Saturday at #Tribeca2019, Krauss unveiled his shattering narrative adaptation of his own acclaimed documentary, also entitled THE KILL TEAM and led by a heartbreaking performance from Nat Wolff and a mesmerizing, villainous turn by Alexander Skarsgård. Take a look at the premiere and keep an eye out for the film, which is coming to theaters later this year from @A24.
// Photos by @Biv_Sanchez



HQs:





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr




*morganrojas*  Since I’m a #professional, this is a professional #mcm post of Alexander Skarsgård on the red carpet for the world premiere of The Kill Team at @tribeca.
Link in bio
•
•
•
•
•
#tribeca2019 #tribeca #cinemacy #indiefilm #newyork #filmfestival #cinephile #womeninfilm #film #alexanderskarsgard #redcarpet #tribecafilmfestival #thekillteam #femalefilmcritic #alexanderskarsgård


----------



## Santress

*r.a.fox*  More pics from the Q and A after the World Premiere of The Kill Team starring #alexanderskarsgard and #Natwolff #thekillteam #worldpremiere #qanda #tribecafilmfestival #tribeca2019


----------



## melusin

Thanks for all the great pics, Santress! 

And here I was just mourning the long absence of a pair of Persols tucked in his shirt. I feel seen.


----------



## Propagandalf

Saw the screening of Long Shot tonight. I genuinely enjoyed it as it was cute and funny but the Alex moments top out at five minutes MAYBE. What he does in that time is funny and memorable, but alas, it is very minor.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the info., Propagandalf ! It looks really funny. I would definitely see LS, Alex or no Alex, but glad to hear how funny he is in it. 

Alex at the *14th Annual Tribeca Film Festival Artists Dinner* hosted by *Chanel* at Balthazar restaurant (April 29, 2019 in New York):














Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from tonight (April 29, 2019, NYC):








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4obpd


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4obpd


----------



## Santress

More from the Saturday premiere of *The Kill Team* (April 27, 2019, Tribeca Film Festival):

HQs:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/6Z9EF


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/6Z9EF

A longer version of the Q and A from Tribeca premiere of The Kill Team, starring Alexander Skarsgard and Nat Wolff.



Alexander Skarsgård delivers a staggering performance in @Krauss_Dan's #Tribeca2019 war drama THE KILL TEAM. After the film's premiere, the actor revealed why he views the film as a "love story" and detailed how he added warmth and tenderness to a truly reprehensible character:














Congratulations to director Dan Krauss on the premiere of #TheKillTeam at Tribeca Film Festival! We were thrilled to host the after party and present Alexander Skarsgård with @IMDb’s “Fan Favorite” STARmeter Award determined by IMDbPro data. https://imdb.to/2IOdca2 



*imdbpro*  Get an inside look at #TheKillTeam after party we hosted at @Tribeca Film Festival. We were thrilled to kick off the party by presenting Alexander Skarsgård with @IMDb’s “Fan Favorite” STARmeter Award determined by IMDbPro data. Cheers to Alexander, director Dan Krauss, and the entire cast and crew!


----------



## Santress

More HQs:









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/sOi8c


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/sOi8c


----------



## ellasam

He was also at Blasbergs birthday party....


----------



## jooa

ellasam said:


> He was also at Blasbergs birthday party....


Yesterday, wasn't any Blasberg's birthday party, at the Chanel dinner thay gave some celebrities, who had birthday near this dinner, nice birthday cakes ... and Blasberg was no exception, that's all.


----------



## ellasam

Thanks.....seems I’m always a day behind...


----------



## ellasam

Thanks.....seems I’m always a day behind...


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night (April 29, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/gVDLq


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/gVDLq


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/gVDLq


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/gVDLq

Alex in a few insta stories from last night (April 29, 2019):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/fb0y8wtx

Source:  The April 29, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/thelsd/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/gjts5fj9

Source:  The April 29, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/ashleybenson/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> This guy is a critic and here is what he tweeted about Alex in The Kill Team:



Here's his review:
Deeks is clearly an old-school war criminal – he proudly shows off a collection of severed fingers, taken in battle – but Skarsgård makes him new. His genius is in concentrating on a crucial, often overlooked fact – the charisma of sociopaths. Never shouting, rarely moving fast, Skarsgård gives Deeks a kind of calm cowboy charm, and you can see the young recruits – boys, really – start to fall in love a little. Deeks is like the Coolest Dad Ever, passing out porn and hooking them up with hash, and to win his respect, they will do anything – and eventually, kill anyone...
Briggman is a bit of a thankless part – movies generally aren’t built around heroes who don’t know what they want – but Wolff does what he can with it. And this is Skarsgård’s picture, and he dominates every scene he’s in because, like the cocky character he’s playing, he knows he doesn’t have to do anything except show up. He’s a bright, cold star. Less riveting are the scenes surrounding him...
At its core, _The Kill Team_ has one great performance, and some important things to say – about the dangerous appeal of the strong, and the easy malleability of the young. It’s well worth watching, and thinking on. It’s just a shame that that great performance isn’t matched by all the others – and that what the film has to say is said in such a dutifully by-the-book way.
https://www.screendaily.com/reviews/the-kill-team-tribeca-review/5138863.article

Here's more of the Q&A:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com
> 
> http://sendvid.com/gjts5fj9
> 
> Source:  The April 29, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/ashleybenson/



I spy Siggi.

Per Michael Fisher, who's a stylist with the Wall Group (same as Jeanne Yang) Alex is wearing Prada. 


Esquire UK liked the look:

*Alexander Skårsgard Shows You How To Do The Whole Seventies Thing*
The actor's latest look more than cuts the mustard
Alexander Skårsgard is the marquis of Scandi-minimalism. Clean lines. Lots of neutrals. Probably has the odd Swiss cheese plant at home. But of late, the 42-year-old has taken inspiration from a more maximalist era: the seventies.

At Chanel's annual Tribeca Film Festival Artists' Dinner, the actor wore an outfit more seventies than a flammable velour sofa in an asbestos bungalow. It was bang on trend, too. Thanks to the likes of Tom Ford, Etro and Gucci big suits, bold prints and swollen Cuban collars are all enjoying a resurgence.
Understandably, flares may feel a step too far. So, like Skårsgard, you can play with colour instead, switching monochromes for the sort of thing that caught your nan's eye down the dancing hall: mustards, chocolate browns and mellow yellows. A roll-neck in lieu of a shirt is an easy way to dress down while remaining sharp.

Get your own throwback below, then enjoy with a prawn cocktail washed down with a refreshing Harvey Wallbanger.
https://www.esquire.com/uk/style/a27315573/theres-an-easy-way-to-do-the-seventies-trend-and-its-called-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC today (April 30, 2019):








Alexander Skarsgard is heading out.

The 42-year-old Big Little Lies actor was spotted stepping out on Tuesday (April 30) in New York City.

The night before (April 29), Alexander attended the screening of The Kill Team on Saturday night (April 27) at the BMCC Tribeca PAC.

The film, set to hit theaters later this year, follows “a young soldier in the U.S. invasion of Afghanistan who witnesses other recruits killing innocent civilians and considers reporting them to higher-ups as the heavily-armed, increasingly violent platoon becomes suspicious that someone in their ranks has turned on them,” Variety reports.

Source:  *Just Jared
*
http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/30...c-after-attending-tribeca-film-festival-2019/

via



From last night (April 29, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAzMzY0NTc3ODkzNzI2MzM0OA==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAzMzY0Njk5NDIxOTk0NzAyNA==.2


Source:  The April 30, 2019 insta stories of 

https://www.instagram.com/magnus_berger/

More from Derek:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/v8a20kre

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com

http://sendvid.com/98xlot17

Source:  The April 30, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/derekblasberg/

DINING WITH CHANEL: #AngelaBassett #KatieHolmes and #AlexanderSkarsgard were among the guests at the #Tribeca Artist's dinner, hosted by #Chanel, along with #CaraDelevingne #AshleyBenson #ZacPosen and #ChloeSevigny.



Shared on instagram today (April 30, 2019):



*keioni_*  That’s a wrap on my Tribeca Film Festival! Saw a lot of familiar faces and met a lot of new ones. Although the festival is still ongoing until Saturday, I am so tired lmao. Thanks to all of these actors for taking the time for their fans! #alexanderskarsgard #margotrobbie #katieholmes #whoopigoldberg #justinlong #gracevanpatten #haleybennett #finncole #amberheard #charlieplummer #friedapinto #zoeydeutch #theboys #billycrystal #piperperabo #davidharbour #strangerthings #tribecafilmfestival #it #nyc


----------



## Santress

Arriving at the NYC premiere of *Long Shot*:




The French PM in the Secretary’s DMs, #AlexanderSkarsgård himself has arrived at the #LongShot NY Premiere!






The full team has assembled at the #LongShot NY Premiere!









Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from tonight's premiere of *Long Shot* (April 30, 2019, NYC):








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/qIZVo


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/qIZVo


----------



## Santress

More HQs from tonight & out and about in NYC today (April 30, 2019):









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/te3fG


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/te3fG


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/te3fG


----------



## lakeshow

Is he still dating Alexa Chung or am I waaaay behind the times?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lakeshow said:


> Is he still dating Alexa Chung or am I waaaay behind the times?



I doubt it. She's been in LA the last three weeks, I'd think if they were actually dating they'd have made time for each other. They could be hooking up when their schedules coincide, but I wouldn't call that dating. But this is only speculation, of course.


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from last night's premiere of *Long Shot* (April 30, 2019):




*revo_marty*  5,8 VS 6,4  
With Alexader Skarsgard at “LONG SHOT” New York City’s Premiere. 
#alexanderskarsgard #longshot #premiere #newyork



From his April 30, 2019 insta story:




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjAzMzgyNDY4MjQ0NTU1MTk4Ng==.2

https://www.instagram.com/revo_marty/

From *Tribeca* (April 27, 2019, New York):




*mispritzer*  Cenas de uma repórter baixinha: entrevistando o queridíssimo Alexander Skarsgård na estreia de Kill Team no Tribeca Film Festival este sábado. .
Scenes of a short reporter: interviewing the wonderful Alexander Skarsgård at the premiere of Kill Team at Tribeca Film Festival
.
.
#tribecafilmfestival #tribeca2019 #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #killteam #redcarpet #celebrity #famous #famouspeople #jornalista #reporter #interview #cinema #filme #film #televisão #biglittlelies #actor #actors


----------



## M.Skarsgård

lakeshow said:


> Is he still dating Alexa Chung or am I waaaay behind the times?


  I was with a girl for a couple of years and it ended up not working out, but we’re still close friends.” He is referring to Alexa Chung, the British television presenter.


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night's premiere (April 30, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/GW9Ot


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/GW9Ot


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/GW9Ot


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/GW9Ot


----------



## Santress

Source;  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here;

https://pixhost.to/gallery/GW9Ot


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from Monday's *Chanel* dinner at *Tribeca* (April 29, 2019, New York):









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HOeAd


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HOeAd


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HOeAd


----------



## Santress

A few pics with Derek from Monday night (April 29, 2019):





*derekblasberg * ⬅️ He loves me. He loves me not ➡️ Thanks for the French fries @chanelofficial and congrats to all the filmmakers at this year’s @tribeca!



Also found here:


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> A few pics with Derek from Monday night (April 29, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4419695
> View attachment 4419696
> 
> 
> *derekblasberg * ⬅️ He loves me. He loves me not ➡️ Thanks for the French fries @chanelofficial and congrats to all the filmmakers at this year’s @tribeca!
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:



I know it's most likely just supposed to be a funny act and it's blasphemy to say that but I just throw up a little every time I see him photographed with Blasberg. I'd even prefer a pap stroll with Alexa.  I also like his off-red carpet looks more nowadays apart from the The Aftermath London premiere. The mustard goes better with hot dogs or steak, so does brown sauce.
I'm glad that he added a new award to his collection and his KT performance gained positive reviews. It sounds like an interesting but very heavy movie with award potential.


----------



## Santress

A few pics from Alex's appearance on tonight's episode of *The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon* (May 1, 2019, New York):






Source:  *Getty


*

*jimmyfallon*
Alexander Skarsgård is actually 12 ft 9


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgård on how Lady Gaga’s “Paparazzi” music video was described to him #FallonTonight









HQs:






Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/8cww2


----------



## Santress

Two clips from his appearance on *The Tonight Show* last night (May 1, 2019, New York):


----------



## VampFan

Thanks Santress!  I’ve enjoyed his styling this past week for the most part. I watched his appearance on Fallon last night and he’s definitely learned the art of late night interviews... how to be entertaining in a short period of time while still plugging what you need to plug. 

I’m hoping we’ll see him at the Met Gala. I’m looking forward to the interpretations of the camp theme. If he goes, I wish he’d do something to embrace the theme since he’s been expanding his fashion horizons lately, but the men typically don’t,  so I’m not holding my breath.  I am hoping for an appearance though, wearing whatever he ends up wearing.


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC today (May 2, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/PC4b5

Another fan photo from *The Kill Team* premiere at *Tribeca* (April 27, 2019, New York):




*mcar5427*
Got to meet #AlexanderSkarsgard over the weekend. Such a nice dude. #Tribeca#TribecaFilmFestival #TheKillTeam#TheLegendofTarzan #Tarzan#Zoolander #TrueBlood#EricNorthman #Battleship #TheGiver#NYC #Celebrity



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

I saw Long Shot tonight. Alex is in 3 scenes and he does a good job, he’s quite funny. The movie is very enjoyable and fun.


----------



## lilopond23045

VampFan said:


> Thanks Santress!  I’ve enjoyed his styling this past week for the most part. I watched his appearance on Fallon last night and he’s definitely learned the art of late night interviews... how to be entertaining in a short period of time while still plugging what you need to plug.
> 
> I’m hoping we’ll see him at the Met Gala. I’m looking forward to the interpretations of the camp theme. If he goes, I wish he’d do something to embrace the theme since he’s been expanding his fashion horizons lately, but the men typically don’t,  so I’m not holding my breath.  I am hoping for an appearance though, wearing whatever he ends up wearing.



Also the women btw, they're a handful of people that actually dress to the theme full force. (Rihanna etc)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

VampFan said:


> Thanks Santress!  I’ve enjoyed his styling this past week for the most part. I watched his appearance on Fallon last night and he’s definitely learned the art of late night interviews... how to be entertaining in a short period of time while still plugging what you need to plug.
> 
> I’m hoping we’ll see him at the Met Gala. I’m looking forward to the interpretations of the camp theme. If he goes, I wish he’d do something to embrace the theme since he’s been expanding his fashion horizons lately, but the men typically don’t,  so I’m not holding my breath.  I am hoping for an appearance though, wearing whatever he ends up wearing.



At this point I'm expecting him to be at the Met Gala and will be disappointed if he's not.



Santress said:


> Out and about in NYC today (May 2, 2019):
> View attachment 4421089
> View attachment 4421092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/PC4b5
> 
> Another fan photo from *The Kill Team* premiere at *Tribeca* (April 27, 2019, New York):
> 
> View attachment 4421106
> 
> 
> *mcar5427*
> Got to meet #AlexanderSkarsgard over the weekend. Such a nice dude. #Tribeca#TribecaFilmFestival #TheKillTeam#TheLegendofTarzan #Tarzan#Zoolander #TrueBlood#EricNorthman #Battleship #TheGiver#NYC #Celebrity
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:




That looks like TKT's director, Dan Krauss.
Alex does love that ugly sweater. 

A couple more reviews for TKT:
" Those familiar with this story won’t find any novel twists here, but Krauss astutely conveys the literal and moral quagmires produced by such military situations. In that cause, he’s aided by an increasingly disillusioned, confused, and terrified Wolff, and an intensely menacing Skarsgård, who — flashing spiteful smiles beneath a ’70s-era mustache, and exuding a relaxed confidence that belies his coiled-spring viciousness — proves that wickedness sometimes comes in friendly fatherly packages."
https://variety.com/2019/film/reviews/the-kill-team-review-1203201200/

" As envisioned by Skarsgård, Deeks is the type of leader to speak so softly that you have to lean in to hear him, to shower praise and attention on his chosen favorites, and to ink skull tattoos on his shins to show off the number of kills he’s acquired while on multiple tours. While he’s a more of a mystery in the documentary, Skarsgård gives him a different kind of ominous edge — a quiet demeanor and a scowling poker face that makes it almost impossible to figure out what he’s thinking."
https://www.thewrap.com/the-kill-team-film-review-nat-wolff-alexander-skarsgard/


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Buckeye.
The Kill Team is getting rave reviews and Alex is really getting raves as critics think he does a fantastic job.

From Awards Circuit:
“Alexander Skarsgard and Nat Wolff are at their absolute best here. The duo are tasked with playing parts they’ve never tackled before, both of which they ace. Skarsgard mixes charisma and sociopathic tendencies in a hypnotic turn that stuns. Fervently aware of his malicious intent, but at the same time, completely believe why his soldiers would unabashedly follow him.  He’s tremendous here.”
And
“There’s so much to love about ‘The Kill Team’. Riveting in its intensity as well as a tremendous showcase for Skarsgard and Wolff, this is the best Tribeca has put forward so far in 2019.”

http://www.awardscircuit.com/2019/0...ivetingly-presents-combat-with-warts-and-all/


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today (May 3, 2019) for *Long Shot*:




*nordiskfilmsverige * SUIT UP! Det är premiärfredag ✨
Se @charlizeafrica och #AlexanderSkarsgård i den romantiska komedin LONG SHOT nu i helgen ️ #LongShot #biopremiär #viälskarfilm #romcom #biodejt

SUIT UP! It's Friday's Friday
See @charlizeafrica and # AlexanderSkarsgård in the romantic comedy LONG SHOT now this weekend ️ #LongShot # biopremiere # viälskarfilm #romcom #biodejt


----------



## Santress

More HQs of Alex out and about in NYC, probably from yesterday (May 2, 2019):







 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/9qs4J


----------



## OHVamp

I'd take the dizzying geometric sweater over the mustard suit... or maybe the photos don't do the suit justice.


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from the NY premiere of *Long Shot* (April 30, 2019):




*deana828 *  Alexander Skarsgård #longshot #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander #biglittlelies #longshotpremiere #nyc #actor #celebrity #emmywinner #sagwinner #goldenglobewinner #alexandarscarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC yesterday(May 3, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Jg2wd


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Dia Beacon 2019 Spring Benefit* (May 4, 2019, New York):














Source:  *BFA
*
https://bfa.com/events/27887


----------



## Santress

From *Harper's Bazaar Brasil*:

*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD REVEALS PLANS TO DIRECT FILMS*
The Actor talks to Bazaar during the Tribeca festival in New York







By *Miriam Spritzer*

Alexander Skarsgård is one of the biggest names in Hollywood right now. The Swedish actor has garnered the attention of fans worldwide for playing leading characters in popular series such as "True Blood" and "Big Little Lies" - the latter earned him some of the top Emmy, SAG and Golden Globe awards in the category of supporting actor .

His recognition is not just within the industry. This week, at the premiere of his film "The Kill Team" during the Tribeca Film Festival in New York, Alexander was surprised by the STARmeter Fan Favorite award from the IMDb. The database portal rewards those actors who are the most clicked by the fans.

"The Kill Team" is based on an award-winning documentary that debuted at the festival in 2013 about the United States' controversial action in Afghanistan. In the film version, Skarsgård plays the leader of a group of American soldiers alongside Nat Wolff .

At the film's premiere we talked to Alexander about his participation in the Tribeca Film Festival and his future plans to work as a director.

*Harper's Bazaar Brasil:  You have worked in many international and independent films. How is it for you today to attend the Tribeca Film Festival?

Alex:  *It's very meaningful to me. It's my favorite movie festival. I live in New York, so I can walk here. It's very good, I feel at home.

*HBB:  Have you ever been to the festival before?

Alex: * In fact, I already participated fifteen years ago with a short film that I directed. Tribeca was the first festival that we were accepted at. It was the first and so far the only film that I directed. I still lived in Sweden at that time, and was starting to work as an actor, I was unknown. Me and my friend, who helped in the movie, were very excited to travel to New York bringing our short film. The curators and festival staff were great with us. I love this festival, Tribeca has a special meaning for me.

*HBB:  Are you thinking of moving further towards the direction? *

*Alex:*  I directed only an eight-minute movie a thousand years ago. At that time I wanted to direct more, I was focused on that for a second. And there began to appear many opportunities as an actor and I ended up following that wave. I do not know, it would be interesting to have this experience again. That question made me wonder, what happened to my directing career? I do not know what happened. Should I have been a director all this time? (laughs)

*HBB:  I hope you have not created an existential crisis, after all you are having an incredible career as an actor. 

Alex:*  I'm having a really cool time in my career, there are lots of things coming up for me to play and I'm enjoying it. But of course, if I find some project, read some script that I feel I should direct, which is a story I want to tell, I'll probably try. I have not given up on my director side yet.

Source:  https://harpersbazaar.uol.com.br/cu...rd-revela-que-tem-planos-para-dirigir-filmes/

via:



Translation: Google + a little bit of cleanup by me


----------



## Santress

From the Tribeca premiere of *The Kill Team* (April 27, 2019, New York):



*intersectionsmag * #tribecafilmfestival2019 #alexanderskarsgård #thekillteam @tribecafilmfestival






*intersectionsmag*  #tribecafilmfestival2019 #thekillteammovie @tribecafilmfestival


----------



## OHVamp

Sounds like he has some roles we haven't heard about yet. Cool.


----------



## Santress

HQs from last night's event (May 4, 2019):








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/sVDXE

Cute photo bomb from *TIFF 2018*/World premiere of *The Hummingbird Project* (September 8, 2018):

*leosepul*  #TIFF is coming. Doing what I do best... Photobombing people's selfies. Occasion called for it. #AlexanderSkarsgård #AlexanderSkarshard



Also found here:






https://scontent-msp1-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/e60213c8b37b794aea94e125935c898b/5CD1DD99/t51.12442-15/e35/57799305_134623840981940_6128953840170137011_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-msp1-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAzNzI0NzYxODQ0NzgwOTUwNw==.2

https://www.instagram.com/leosepul/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Alex at the *Dia Beacon 2019 Spring Benefit* (May 4, 2019, New York):
> 
> View attachment 4423172
> View attachment 4423174
> View attachment 4423176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423177
> View attachment 4423178
> View attachment 4423179
> View attachment 4423180
> View attachment 4423181
> View attachment 4423182
> 
> 
> Source:  *BFA
> *
> https://bfa.com/events/27887



Alex and Siggi look good. 
I know that Alex's shoes are higher, and Siggi's shoes are basically flat, but Alex appears to be much taller than Siggi in a few of the pics, which is weird, since Siggi is the taller one.



OHVamp said:


> Sounds like he has some roles we haven't heard about yet. Cool.



That's how I'm interpreting it. I've been presuming that even though we've not heard of a new role since he finished GvK, or even since that role was announced, that's he's got scripts that he's looking at.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Sorry I didn't get this bigger I can't find this list of Alexander Skarsgård's name


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
That's a list of the committee members, not a guest list.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> That's a list of the committee members, not a guest list.


 
Ok I didn't know? Is there anywhere in the Met Gala Guest list?


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> Another fan pic from the NY premiere of *Long Shot* (April 30, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4422434
> 
> 
> *deana828 *  Alexander Skarsgård #longshot #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander #biglittlelies #longshotpremiere #nyc #actor #celebrity #emmywinner #sagwinner #goldenglobewinner #alexandarscarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:



She seems to be a real celeb hunter, but she's very lucky nevertheless. I think it's her third pic with Alex already.



OHVamp said:


> Sounds like he has some roles we haven't heard about yet. Cool.


The same thing caught my eye, too. I'm looking forward to seeing what he would be up to this year and beyond,

I'd be surprised if he didn't get an invite to the Met Gala, but he can always be a plus one to one his friends working in fashion.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

DeMonica said:


> She seems to be a real celeb hunter, but she's very lucky nevertheless. I think it's her third pic with Alex already.
> 
> 
> The same thing caught my eye, too. I'm looking forward to seeing what he would be up to this year and beyond,
> 
> I'd be surprised if he didn't get an invite to the Met Gala, but he can always be a plus one to one his friends working in fashion.


It will see then whether it is Alex Met Gala. Has Alex been every year at the Met Gala


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Ok I didn't know? Is there anywhere in the Met Gala Guest list?





M.Skarsgård said:


> It will see then whether it is Alex Met Gala. Has Alex been every year at the Met Gala



It said 'committee members' at the top of the page. Guest lists are not released all at once, and sometimes not publicized until right before the event. Last year I don't think we got a confirmation for Alex until the afternoon of the day of the Gala.
He first went in 2013, as part of his Calvin Klein contract. I don't think he went again until 2016.
It's entirely possible that he wasn't invited this year, or was invited and declined.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It said 'committee members' at the top of the page. Guest lists are not released all at once, and sometimes not publicized until right before the event. Last year I don't think we got a confirmation for Alex until the afternoon of the day of the Gala.
> He first went in 2013, as part of his Calvin Klein contract. I don't think he went again until 2016.
> It's entirely possible that he wasn't invited this year, or was invited and declined.


I misunderstood wrong sorry


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It said 'committee members' at the top of the page. Guest lists are not released all at once, and sometimes not publicized until right before the event. Last year I don't think we got a confirmation for Alex until the afternoon of the day of the Gala.
> He first went in 2013, as part of his Calvin Klein contract. I don't think he went again until 2016.
> *It's entirely possible that he wasn't invited this year, or was invited and declined.*


Everything is possible. I guess we'll see it soon. It's probably not much fun to attend, but that's not why people attend anyway.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *2019 Met Gala Celebrating Camp: Notes on Fashion* (May 6, 2019, NY):






Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty

celebfashionista  *Met Gala 2019
#AlexanderSkarsgard
#IrinaShayk (in #Burberry)
#StellaMaxwell






https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/fc2e740e18a024fc73c705d84ab58bc3/5CD32659/t51.12442-15/e35/58689493_424968734962559_3580411032368581953_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAzODIwODM0MDI2MjYwMjIxMA==.2

Source:  The May 6, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/lauren0824/


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/dIdLf


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/dIdLf




*esquire_la*  Fiel a un estilo formal, #AlexanderSkarsgård demuestra la importancia de los clásicos.
#MetGala (Foto: Getty Images)

*esquire_la* True to a formal style, # AlexanderSkarsgård demonstrates the importance of classics.
#MetGala (Photo: Getty Images)






*narrativepr*  #AlexanderSkarsgard x #MetGala2019


----------



## Santress

Fan pic shared this morning (May 7, 2019) on instagram:




*justinrnay*  Good seeing you the other day @rexdanger ! #njdevils #alexanderskarsgard #celebs101 #celeblife #nyc #newyork



More from last night (May 6, 2019, Met Gala):

*damernasvarld*  MET-galan | Svenskarna på röda mattan ✨ Alicia Vikander och @robynkonichiwa i @louisvuitton. Alexander Skarsgård i @burberry.
#metgala #metgala2019 #alexanderskarsgård #aliciavikander #robyn
43m

MET-galan | The Swedes on the red carpet ✨ Alicia Vikander and @robynkonichiwa in @louisvuitton. Alexander Skarsgård in @burberry.
#metgala # metgala2019 # alexanderskarsgård #aliciavikander #robyn



*Gucci* after party:




Source:  *BFA*
https://bfa.com/events/27868

At the Gala:







Source:  *BFA*

https://bfa.com/events/27914


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> Fan pic shared this morning (May 7, 2019) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4425358
> 
> 
> *justinrnay*  Good seeing you the other day @rexdanger ! #njdevils #alexanderskarsgard #celebs101 #celeblife #nyc #newyork
> 
> 
> 
> More from last night (May 6, 2019, Met Gala):
> 
> *damernasvarld*  MET-galan | Svenskarna på röda mattan ✨ Alicia Vikander och @robynkonichiwa i @louisvuitton. Alexander Skarsgård i @burberry.
> #metgala #metgala2019 #alexanderskarsgård #aliciavikander #robyn
> 43m
> 
> MET-galan | The Swedes on the red carpet ✨ Alicia Vikander and @robynkonichiwa in @louisvuitton. Alexander Skarsgård in @burberry.
> #metgala # metgala2019 # alexanderskarsgård #aliciavikander #robyn
> 
> 
> 
> *Gucci* after party:
> 
> View attachment 4425359
> View attachment 4425360
> 
> Source:  *BFA*
> https://bfa.com/events/27868
> 
> At the Gala:
> 
> View attachment 4425361
> View attachment 4425362
> View attachment 4425363
> View attachment 4425365
> 
> 
> Source:  *BFA*
> 
> https://bfa.com/events/27914



Nice! He always looks very dapper in a tux, though. He's more au naturel this year than he used to, which is not a bad thing at all IMO, even if he has more crow feet than usual. Two years ago his makeup was a bit too strong. I must admit I miss the beautiful lapel pins used by Jeanne Yang. I wonder if Alex switched  to Michael Fisher permanently.  In general I liked the looks JY put together more.
Did Siggi get promoted?  I can see Alexander Stocks in the background, too. Or is this just for plugging the skyr?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Fan pic shared this morning (May 7, 2019) on instagram:
> *Gucci after party:*
> 
> View attachment 4425359
> View attachment 4425360
> 
> Source:  *BFA*
> https://bfa.com/events/27868
> 
> At the Gala:
> 
> View attachment 4425361
> View attachment 4425362
> View attachment 4425363
> View attachment 4425365
> 
> 
> Source:  *BFA*
> 
> https://bfa.com/events/27914



I like the Gucci afterparty pics in front of the awards display, this amuses me.

"The gymnasium of Hunter College — go Hawks! — is a far cry from the swank of the Boom Boom Room or hotel suites of The Mark, where Met parties usually find themselves, but the location of Gucci’s official post-Met party turned out to be just what celebrities were in the mood for. It felt like a very good prom: ...Trevor Noah entered the gym but stayed on the bleachers solo, surveying the scene. Julia Garner arrived with Andrew Garfield, who she spent most of the night with. They found Alexander Skarsgard, Zac Posen and Nina Dobrev along the way as the night went on....
https://wwd.com/eye/parties/inside-the-hunter-college-gymnasium-with-gucci-1203125375/

"Across the city, on the west side and downtown, Idris Elba arrived at the Boom Boom Room, at the Top of the Standard, with wife Sabrina, at about 1 A.M., to co-host their after-party. Henry Golding, Michael B. Jordan, Edward Enninful—yep, there’s Skarsgård and Theroux again, too!—filed in shortly thereafter to celebrate."
https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2019/05/kim-and-kanye-jared-leto-katy-perry-met-gala-after-parties



DeMonica said:


> Nice! He always looks very dapper in a tux, though. He's more au naturel this year than he used to, which is not a bad thing at all IMO, even if he has more crow feet than usual. Two years ago his makeup was a bit too strong. *I must admit I miss the beautiful lapel pins used by Jeanne Yang*. I wonder if Alex switched  to Michael Fisher permanently.  In general I liked the looks JY put together more.
> Did Siggi get promoted?  *I can see Alexander Stocks in the background, too*. Or is this just for plugging the skyr?



I didn't think he'd go camp, but it would have been nice if he had. I also miss JY's jewelry choices.

I don't see Stocks. What pic is he in?


----------



## Santress

Thanks, Buckeye. 

More HQs from last night at the *Met Gala *(May 6, 2019, NYC):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/OVdNI


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/OVdNI


----------



## Santress

From the *WWD* link Buckeye shared above:




https://wwd.com/eye/parties/gallery...-gala-after-party-new-york-usa-06-may-2019-17




https://wwd.com/eye/parties/gallery...25378/#!38/2019-gucci-met-gala-after-party-14

https://wwd.com/eye/parties/gallery/2019-gucci-met-gala-after-party-1203125378/


----------



## Santress

*pascalispunk*  Thank you, #Burberry, I haven’t taken this many selfies since I was on the set of Thrones. #MetGala2019 @burberry



*mjonf*  #AlexanderSkarsgård @metmuseum @metcostumeinstitute @burberry @riccardotisci17 @narrativepr @thewallgroup #MetGala #MetCamp



*mjonf*  #AlexanderSkarsgård @metmuseum @metcostumeinstitute @burberry @riccardotisci17 @narrativepr @thewallgroup #MetGala #MetCamp



Throwback pic recently shared on instagram:




https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/dvcenewa

Source:  The May 5, 2019 insta story of 

https://www.instagram.com/gioeleamaro/


----------



## melusin

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I didn't think he'd go camp, but it would have been nice if he had. I also miss JY's jewelry choices.
> 
> I don't see Stocks. What pic is he in?



I was a bit surprised to see that he went with something so conservative. His bling in years past was always a playful nod to the event. But the bespoke tux is tailored to perfection and he looks smashing!


----------



## StarrLady

This is an interview Alex did about The Kill Team at the Tribeca Film Festival:


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from *The Kill Team* premiere at *Tribeca 2019* (April 27, 2019):




*kathylynn904*  Forever love the dapper and charming Alexander Skarsgard! ❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #godzillavskong #theaftermath #thelittledrummergirl #holdthedark #thekillteam #thehummingbirdproject #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander2 #thediaryofateenagegirl #trueblood #thegiver #whatmaiseknew #strawdogs #generationkill #killyourdarlings #zoolander



Also found here;


----------



## M.Skarsgård

“Alexa (chung) is always friends with her exes. She’s always cool with everyone she dates and stays in contact and even will hang out with them after they break up. She and her other exes have hung out after they break up and [Skarsgard] is no exception. They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.”


Is it true They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.” Many magazines write I just ask my curiosity


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> “Alexa (chung) is always friends with her exes. She’s always cool with everyone she dates and stays in contact and even will hang out with them after they break up. She and her other exes have hung out after they break up and [Skarsgard] is no exception. They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.”
> 
> 
> Is it true They still text each other all the time and met up when they were in the same city.” Many magazines write I just ask my curiosity



Any source for that quote?

Obviously they are still friends. But if you are curious as to how serious they are as friends or if they hook up as more than friends when they are in the same city you'll have to speculate like the rest of us.


----------



## Santress

Another pic from the *2019 Met Gala* (May 6, 2019) shared by Salma today (May 8, 2019):




*salmahayek*  I was not sure which eyes I was supposed to look into. No sabia a qué ojos mirar. #alexanderskarsgaard #ezramiller @metgalaofficial


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I like the Gucci afterparty pics in front of the awards display, this amuses me.
> 
> "The gymnasium of Hunter College — go Hawks! — is a far cry from the swank of the Boom Boom Room or hotel suites of The Mark, where Met parties usually find themselves, but the location of Gucci’s official post-Met party turned out to be just what celebrities were in the mood for. It felt like a very good prom: ...Trevor Noah entered the gym but stayed on the bleachers solo, surveying the scene. Julia Garner arrived with Andrew Garfield, who she spent most of the night with. They found Alexander Skarsgard, Zac Posen and Nina Dobrev along the way as the night went on....
> https://wwd.com/eye/parties/inside-the-hunter-college-gymnasium-with-gucci-1203125375/
> 
> "Across the city, on the west side and downtown, Idris Elba arrived at the Boom Boom Room, at the Top of the Standard, with wife Sabrina, at about 1 A.M., to co-host their after-party. Henry Golding, Michael B. Jordan, Edward Enninful—yep, there’s Skarsgård and Theroux again, too!—filed in shortly thereafter to celebrate."
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2019/05/kim-and-kanye-jared-leto-katy-perry-met-gala-after-parties
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think he'd go camp, but it would have been nice if he had. I also miss JY's jewelry choices.
> 
> I don't see Stocks. What pic is he in?


I think it's him in the background. Pic 4 from the top. 



Santress said:


> View attachment 4424960
> View attachment 4424963
> View attachment 4424965
> 
> View attachment 4424985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424993
> View attachment 4424994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425012
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425059
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty
> 
> celebfashionista  *Met Gala 2019
> #AlexanderSkarsgard
> #IrinaShayk (in #Burberry)
> #StellaMaxwell
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425022
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/fc2e740e18a024fc73c705d84ab58bc3/5CD32659/t51.12442-15/e35/58689493_424968734962559_3580411032368581953_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjAzODIwODM0MDI2MjYwMjIxMA==.2
> 
> Source:  The May 6, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/lauren0824/



Considering how fashion-forward and risk-taker he is, I also thought, he woud wear something less tradional, more "camp".


----------



## jooa

DeMonica said:


> I think it's him in the background. Pic 4 from the top.


It's Seth Meyers.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Échale un vistazo a Mrs Kises (@MarianKeyes): https://twitter.com/MarianKeyes?s=09
Mrs Kises
@MarianKeyes
·
7t
CLEARLY Alexander is inside in his room, trying to decide if he should read Jenny's book first or mine.
Oh my GOD, lads!!! He was SO TALL!
And blondey-haired!
And broad-shouldered!
Even from behind he had RIDEY STAR-QUALITY!! CLEARLY Alexander is inside in his room, trying to decide if he should read Jenny's book first or mine.
Oh my GOD, lads!!! He was SO TALL!
And blondey-haired!
And broad-shouldered!
Even from behind he had RIDEY STAR-QUALITY!!
This has been so effing wonderful!!!
Käännä twiitti
10.58 ip. · 8. May . 2019


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> Échale un vistazo a Mrs Kises (@MarianKeyes): https://twitter.com/MarianKeyes?s=09
> Mrs Kises
> @MarianKeyes
> ·
> 7t
> CLEARLY Alexander is inside in his room, trying to decide if he should read Jenny's book first or mine.
> Oh my GOD, lads!!! He was SO TALL!
> And blondey-haired!
> And broad-shouldered!
> Even from behind he had RIDEY STAR-QUALITY!! CLEARLY Alexander is inside in his room, trying to decide if he should read Jenny's book first or mine.
> Oh my GOD, lads!!! He was SO TALL!
> And blondey-haired!
> And broad-shouldered!
> Even from behind he had RIDEY STAR-QUALITY!!
> This has been so effing wonderful!!!
> Käännä twiitti
> 10.58 ip. · 8. May . 2019


According to this, Alex is in Sweden with no pictures waiting if he takes pictures


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Échale un vistazo a Mrs Kises (@MarianKeyes): https://twitter.com/MarianKeyes?s=09
> Mrs Kises
> @MarianKeyes
> ·
> 7t
> CLEARLY Alexander is inside in his room, trying to decide if he should read Jenny's book first or mine.
> Oh my GOD, lads!!! He was SO TALL!
> And blondey-haired!
> And broad-shouldered!
> Even from behind he had RIDEY STAR-QUALITY!! CLEARLY Alexander is inside in his room, trying to decide if he should read Jenny's book first or mine.
> Oh my GOD, lads!!! He was SO TALL!
> And blondey-haired!
> And broad-shouldered!
> Even from behind he had RIDEY STAR-QUALITY!!
> This has been so effing wonderful!!!
> Käännä twiitti
> 10.58 ip. · 8. May . 2019



That is super creepy.
That hallway carpet is very ugly.
I don't know why he's not staying at his apartment or with one of his 5 million friends and relatives in Stockholm but if he realizes how these two are acting he will switch rooms or stay with family.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That is super creepy.
> That hallway carpet is very ugly.
> I don't know why he's not staying at his apartment or with one of his 5 million friends and relatives in Stockholm but if he realizes how these two are acting he will switch rooms or stay with family.


I wonder myself? When Alex is in the apartment in Stockholm I hope to take pictures


----------



## melusin

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That is super creepy.
> That hallway carpet is very ugly.
> I down't know why he's not staying at his apartment or with one of his 5 million friends and relatives in Stockholm but if he realizes how these two are acting he will switch rooms or stay with family.



Wow. Doxxing a celeb's private location is shady af. It literally took me 2 seconds to identify the hotel. I'm really glad she's left the country. Absolutely unacceptable, unethical behavior. It's not like he acknowledged her and agreed to have a picture taken.


----------



## Santress

More fan pics from *Tribeca 2019* (April 27, 2019, *The Kill Team* premiere):









*mypaperheart352*  Got to see #TheKillTeam which is based on #DanKrauss’s documentary of the same name, which also premiered at #Tribeca. Very solid performances by #NatWolff and #AlexanderSkarsgard. They were joking around in the q&a when someone asked about getting permission to use military equipment for the film, since the the topic of the movie was controversial...they said most of it had to be CGI and Alex joked “yeah even our uniforms, we were actually filming naked” #tribecafilmfestival #tribeca2019






*mypaperheart352*  Love seeing Alex! So glad he’s doing so many projects. One of my favorite actors and always so nice to the fans
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thekillteam #tribeca2019 #tribecafilmfestival






*mypaperheart352*  @cococoffee87 reunited with Alex. Our fave character on @truebloodhbo was Eric #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thekillteam #tribeca2019 #tribecafilmfestival


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from the *Met Gala 2019* after party (May 6, 2019, NY):




*tylersweetheart*  #tbt Can’t wait for #biglittlelies2 w/ my #mancrush #alexanderskarsgard #metgala #metgala2019 #hbo #gay #gays #gayguy #gayguys #gayboy #gayboys #gayman #gaymen #gayfollow #gaylife #gaycute #gayswag #gaytwink #gayworld #gaystagram #gaysofinstagram #instagay #instahomo #instafamous #instamoment #realitystar #model #gaynyc


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

New BLL S2 trailer, with a tiny tiny glimpse of Alex in flashback:


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex in Sweden at the *Hammarby* game today (May 10, 2019):




Idol picture of me and Alexander Skarsgård. Photo: @kentajoensson







*mesperjedin*  Clearly you set up when Skarsgård asks for picture Now we are going to party



+ A fan photo from the NY *Long Shot* premiere (April 30, 2019) shared on instagram today (May 10, 2019):




*jmlimaging*  Another pic from the Long Shot Premiere and after party that I was lucky enough to attend last week. Had the pleasure to meet Alexander Skarsgard (AKA Eric Northman from True Blood), who was a real pleasure to speak with.


.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> New BLL S2 trailer, with a tiny tiny glimpse of Alex in flashback:



I thought I saw 2 glimpses of Alex (near the end). I am so excited for this.

I thought that interview implied that Alex has some roles we don’t know about too. I’m excited to hear about this too.


----------



## Santress

A review of *The Kill Team* from Tribeca plus an interview with Alex, Nat & Dan Krauss:

*The Kill Team (Dan Krauss)*
by Kristy Strouse

Military movies don’t always grip me. There have been many that have over the years, but it can sometimes rely too heavily on action or exterior. The Kill Team, written and directed by Dan Krauss, who also did the documentary of the same name, is not that. The depth of The Kill Team, further incurred with uneasiness and sobering performances, make this one of the biggest surprises this festival. Though, considering the talent involved and the riveting subject matter, it shouldn’t have been.







This is a movie that utilizes its stars, values its true narrative background, and ultimately finds a voice for those stuck in difficult situations of moral integrity.

Nat Wolff, in a reaffirming and star-making performance, is Andrew, a young soldier recently deployed to Afghanistan. In the beginning he yearns to be in the military, bursting with youthful energy and a sense of duty. Not long into the film, he’s put in a precarious situation when he sees his fellow soldiers murdering innocent civilians under the direction of his superior Deeks (Alexander Skarsgård). He knows this is wrong and he wants to speak up, but he’s outnumbered, and Deeks, as well as fellow soldiers, expect his silence.

Paranoia, loyalty and the quest for what’s right are all important facets here. Krauss writes an excellent script that feeds on the blood, sweat and tears of his rounded cast. Alexander Skarsgård has a knack for being charming, and yet still formidable. This tightrope is tested here, and he fully balances it with a chilling confidence. Wolff is really our guide, bearing the responsibility with remarkable ease, and delivering an emotionally mesmerizing performance as the petrified Andrew. Some of the scenes between him and Skarsgård are expertly tense, making this based on a true story drama a standout. Rayburn (Adam Long) also gives an auspicious performance as another young soldier, taken under Deek’s controlling wings.

The Kill Team may exist within the confines of a military setting, but duty and honor is just part of it… at its base the humanity is where it will get you.






I was able to speak with stars Alex Wolff and Alexander Skarsgård, and director Dan Krauss on the red-carpet premiere. Here’s what they had to say.

*On what drew Wolff to the role:

Nat Wolff:* I was very, very blown away by Dan’s documentary, The Kill Team, and I was lucky enough to get to meet Adam. The character that I get to play, his name is Andrew, but it’s based off his struggle. I felt it was an honor to be a part of this story. It was difficult at times, but one of the best experiences that I’ve had.

*On meeting Adam Long:

Nat Wolff:* I didn’t get to spend a lot of time with him. I visited him in Seattle, and we got to hang out, we watched some Sopranos together, and we got to know each other better and better. And by the end of the two days I spent with him, he really started to open up about some of the things that had went on and some of it ended up in the movie, but Dan already had a really great relationship with him anyway. So, the fact that Dan knew this material made it so much easier for all of us.

*On what was most difficult:

Nat Wolff:* I think the subject matter, especially because it was based off true events. I haven’t done many stories like that. It’s just constantly a reminder of the responsibility that you have to tell the story honestly, and also stay true to your artistic vision.

*On his character:

Alexander Skarsgård:* I play Deeks, he’s a sergeant and he is in charge of the situation here and he is very experienced, he’s older than the other enlisted guys. They look up to him, initially. He takes advantage of that and he has his… own moral compass, which is slightly different from most peoples. He believes in what he’s doing in Afghanistan. He is a master at manipulating other guys, into thinking the way he thinks and following his orders. I think it is easier for him, because they are younger. It’s their first tour, and they do look up to him. They sort of surrender responsibility because he’s their leader. Some of the guys lose their own morality, and start to question their own morality, so it complicates things and they do stuff that they probably wouldn’t have had it not been for a guy like Deeks.

*On researching the role:

Alexander Skarsgård:* I have a bit of experience, I’m a sergeant in real life as well. [Laughs] That was my research!

*On the difference from doing the documentary and now the film:

Dan Krauss:* Storytelling is storytelling, images are images, and I think there’s a converseness that you build up doing any kind of visual storytelling that you could use for a documentary or the fiction film world. On the other hand- the ship that you are steering when making a narrative film is massive compared to the ship that you’re driving in a documentary. The amount of forethought and logistical work that goes into doing a feature, that was a completely new realm for me. And, by taking a story, that by definition is objective, because when you do a documentary it’s an exercise in objectivity and doing a fictionalized retelling of a story is the opposite. In some aspect, it’s an exercise in subjectivity. You are trying to place the audience emotionally in the point of view. So, there was a process of letting go of my journalistic objectivity and finding myself in a more emotional,  space. That was exciting, and I had never done that before.

*On whether or not it was a challenge:

Dan Krauss:* Yes, huge challenge, monumental. The script alone was a year of writing and agonizing work. And then developing it and the process of actually shooting it is incredibly painstakingly difficult. There’s nothing easy about making a movie. Every day is just jumping massive hurdles. Every day of production for three months. So, it’s a marathon and your physically and mentally exhausted at the end of it. But, you arrive at a place like this on a beautiful evening in NY and all these people are coming out to watch your work and that all somehow vanishes, and becomes background.

Film Inquiry would like to thank Nat Wolff, Alexander Skarsgård and Dan Krauss for speaking with us.

https://www.filminquiry.com/tribeca-2019-round-up-3/

via


----------



## StarrLady

Supposedly, Alex was doing a photo shoot in Stockholm. (I could not find other sources for this, but I thought fans here would find this information useful so I posted it.)


----------



## Santress

Alex at today's (May 14, 2019) Hammarby game:




Alexander Skarsgård on site and witnesses Bajens playhouse against Östersund tonight!



Video:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/lutwz5he

Source:  The May 14, 2019 insta story of 

https://www.instagram.com/stefan.batan/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Alex at today's (May 14, 2019) Hammarby game:
> 
> View attachment 4432717
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård on site and witnesses Bajens playhouse against Östersund tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1
> 
> http://sendvid.com/lutwz5he
> 
> Source:  The May 14, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stefan.batan/



Might be in Sweden to have some football season going


----------



## Santress

Promos shared today (May 14, 2019) for *The Aftermath*:



Also found here:



and on Facebook (x)

We are so thrilled to debut this featurette from "The Aftermath," starring Keira Knightley, Jason Clarke and Alexander Skarsgard, and announce the film will be available on Digital June 11 and on Blu-ray & DVD June 25. Pre-order now: ttp://******/Aftermath-iTunes



Also found on Facebook (x).


----------



## DeMonica

melusin said:


> Wow. Doxxing a celeb's private location is shady af. It literally took me 2 seconds to identify the hotel. I'm really glad she's left the country. Absolutely unacceptable, unethical behavior. It's not like he acknowledged her and agreed to have a picture taken.


It would probably take me ages to identify the hotel if I cared to. She has right to take selfies at any public place. If he wanted to be super private he should have rented a private appartment or stay with friends or relatives but he obviously doesn't care that much. Probably he would have taken a pic with her if she asked for it.
BTW Marian is just as much a celebrity in her own line of profession as Alex in his and a very decent human being. So you may not get your sense of humour, but she's definitely not a crazy a stalker.


----------



## Santress

Another fan photo from today (May 14, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/f727a0f21352775dcd21f78ec0529bd9/5CDD8154/t51.12442-15/e35/58766198_618209128663337_8612653113802189239_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA0MzkyNzQwMTc2NzQ3NDA4Ng==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/lrqsg7fy

Source:  The May 14, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/vale_gix/


----------



## Santress

Throwback Tuesday pic shared tonight (May 14, 2019):




*kathylynn904*  The sun is always shining when Alexander Skarsgård is around! ❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #godzillavskong #theaftermath #thelittledrummergirl #holdthedark #thekillteam #thehummingbirdproject #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander2 #thediaryofateenagegirl #trueblood #thegiver #whatmaiseknew #strawdogs #generationkill #killyourdarlings #zoolander



Also found here:


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Throwback Tuesday pic shared tonight (May 14, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4433132
> 
> 
> *kathylynn904*  The sun is always shining when Alexander Skarsgård is around! ❤️ #alexanderskarsgard #godzillavskong #theaftermath #thelittledrummergirl #holdthedark #thekillteam #thehummingbirdproject #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #zoolander2 #thediaryofateenagegirl #trueblood #thegiver #whatmaiseknew #strawdogs #generationkill #killyourdarlings #zoolander
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:





is alex nyc or still in sweden?


----------



## Santress

New pics from a photo shoot for Season 1 of *Big Little Lies*:





*nicholascrovetti*  Photo shoot for season 1 of #biglittlelies . We miss our daddy! Don’t you? #alexanderskarsgard #setlife #biglittlelies2







*cameroncrovetti * Photo shoot for season 1 of #biglittlelies . We miss our daddy! Don’t you? #alexanderskarsgard #setlife #biglittlelies2


----------



## Santress

Fan pic of Alex shared on instagram today (May 18, 2019). Not sure when or where it was taken. The woman who shared this posted instagram pics location tagged in Kårnäs, Ljusterö yesterday but is using travel tags and US locations for this pic.

*SussiNordqvist*:  “A little hanging and so spontaneous. #alexander skarsgård #alexander skarsgard #hollywood #actor #newyork #usa #life #perfect day #photo #photography #travel #travelling #insta #instagram #pics #picture of the day.”






She also shared a slightly fuller version of this pic on Facebook yesterday (May 17, 2019):

*Susanne.Nordqvist*:  “It’s going well now ☺️.”




Source:  *Susanne.Nordqvist *Faebook


----------



## AB Negative

Alex should have worn his BLL Elvis outfit to the Met Ball...talk about camp!


----------



## Kitkath70

Great Idea!  It would have been great PR for season two.


----------



## Santress

Video of Alex at the May 18, 2019 wedding of Richard Ulfsäter and Lotta Aldgård:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/216hh14d

Source:  The May 18, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/clarahallencreutz/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/jry2012u

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/5vi89p4q

Source:  The May 19, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/linuswahlgren/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/b9agjmum

Source:  The May 18, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/ellenhelinder/

+ a glimpse of Alex in the back left behind Alexander Stocks and next to Fares:



A little bit here too:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...c_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/xhpupok1

Source:  The May 19, 2019 insta story of 

https://www.instagram.com/majawarthel/


----------



## Santress

Fan photo shared on instagram today (May 19, 2019):




*mrs_c_brandt*  How happy we were when Alexander Skarsgård came to congratulate us on the wedding day!
#mrsochmrbrandt @grandilund #grandilund # alexanderskarsgård


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Espe

New video of Alex. It's so nice to see him enjoying his vacation


----------



## bellebottomblues

Nice to see Alex in the role of a dad again.  Even if it's just a little bit of a part this season.  I will enjoy Big Little Lies 2, and look carefully for those parts.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Glad to see he's off for a break, too.  Having fun with his friends, attending weddings, it all looks so good on him.


----------



## Santress

Alex was tagged in this new video from Södermalm, Stockholm this morning (May 23, 2019):

*danielbefrits*  Alexander Skarsgård never lies. Grapefruit out now.


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> Alex was tagged in this new video from Södermalm, Stockholm this morning (May 23, 2019):
> 
> *danielbefrits*  Alexander Skarsgård never lies. Grapefruit out now.



Anybody who speaks Swedish: What is he talking about? Thanks!


----------



## Santress

DeMonica said:


> Anybody who speaks Swedish: What is he talking about? Thanks!


Per a_sussan, he is saying this:

“Here I am with my buddy who is Sweden’s best musician. I think you should check out this new single called Grapefruit. Fabulous. Grapefruit…my favorite fruit and my favorite artist.” 

Thank you, a_sussan, for the translation!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Happy Friday! New video (shared May 24, 2019) Repost from @hammarbyfotboll - Du bjuder väl med mamma på söndag? Biljetterna köper du via länken stories


----------



## Santress

^Per a_sussan, this is what he is saying in the video:

“Hello, the 26th of May is Mother’s Day and I think you should do as I do, take your mother here and go to the Bajen women’s soccer game.”

Thanks again, Sus, for the translation!

Flashback Friday photo shared on instagram today (May 24, 2019):




*maxzmrmn*  When you just finished the mini series „Big Little Lies“ and realize that you met Alexander Skarsgård, the a**hole of the show, back in 2015.
•
Great job!
•
#biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgård #miniseries #show #hbo #great #nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #lauradern #actor #actress #tv #berlin



From Dada's insta story today (May 24, 2019):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...A&oh=995ccc45febc63eab240da7f7dab341b&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/b1dh7anh

https://www.instagram.com/flairion/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> ^Per a_sussan, this is what he is saying in the video:
> 
> “Hello, the 26th of May is Mother’s Day and I think you should do as I do, take your mother here and go to the Bajen women’s soccer game.”
> 
> Thanks again, Sus, for the translation!
> 
> Flashback Friday photo shared on instagram today (May 24, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4442755
> 
> 
> *maxzmrmn*  When you just finished the mini series „Big Little Lies“ and realize that you met Alexander Skarsgård, the a**hole of the show, back in 2015.
> •
> Great job!
> •
> #biglittlelies #alexanderskarsgård #miniseries #show #hbo #great #nicolekidman #reesewitherspoon #lauradern #actor #actress #tv #berlin
> 
> 
> 
> From Dada's insta story today (May 24, 2019):
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...A&oh=995ccc45febc63eab240da7f7dab341b&vtsbc=1
> 
> http://sendvid.com/b1dh7anh
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/flairion/



Thanks santress


----------



## Santress

New fan pics of Alex in New York (May 24, 2019):




*dianasytko*  Just me and my boyfriend on a regular Friday night hanging in the neighborhood #alexanderskarsgård






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/35b639fb6a3f59fd949744e9615ece23/5CEA9DA0/t51.12442-15/e35/59767815_166603841029735_5341714850881568674_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA1MTIxNDY1NTEyOTE4NjgyOQ==.2

Source:  The May 24, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/dianasytko/




*olga_akulina*  Alexander....who? Not a fan...clearly #alexanderskarsgard #isitlove


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New fan pics of Alex in New York (May 24, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4442944
> 
> 
> *dianasytko*  Just me and my boyfriend on a regular Friday night hanging in the neighborhood #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442945
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/35b639fb6a3f59fd949744e9615ece23/5CEA9DA0/t51.12442-15/e35/59767815_166603841029735_5341714850881568674_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA1MTIxNDY1NTEyOTE4NjgyOQ==.2
> 
> Source:  The May 24, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/dianasytko/
> 
> View attachment 4442953
> 
> 
> *olga_akulina*  Alexander....who? Not a fan...clearly #alexanderskarsgard #isitlove



How is Mother's Day if Alex is already in NYC?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New fan pics of Alex in New York (May 24, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4442944
> 
> 
> *dianasytko*  Just me and my boyfriend on a regular Friday night hanging in the neighborhood #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442945
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/35b639fb6a3f59fd949744e9615ece23/5CEA9DA0/t51.12442-15/e35/59767815_166603841029735_5341714850881568674_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA1MTIxNDY1NTEyOTE4NjgyOQ==.2
> 
> Source:  The May 24, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/dianasytko/
> 
> View attachment 4442953
> 
> 
> *olga_akulina*  Alexander....who? Not a fan...clearly #alexanderskarsgard #isitlove



Sorry for the very stupid question but why some people say Alex (Boyfriend) 
Think of being a US humor ⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️
Just me and my boyfriend on a regular Friday night hanging in the neighborhood #alexanderskarsgård


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> How is Mother's Day if Alex is already in NYC?


 Because he's apparently missing Mother's Day? And if he is, so?




M.Skarsgård said:


> Sorry for the very stupid question but why some people say Alex (Boyfriend)
> Think of being a US humor ⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️
> Just me and my boyfriend on a regular Friday night hanging in the neighborhood #alexanderskarsgård



We've been over this before, it's a sense of humor that is not yours. So don't worry about it.

Thanks for all the pics Santress!


----------



## DeMonica

Santress said:


> Per a_sussan, he is saying this:
> 
> “Here I am with my buddy who is Sweden’s best musician. I think you should check out this new single called Grapefruit. Fabulous. Grapefruit…my favorite fruit and my favorite artist.”
> 
> Thank you, a_sussan, for the translation!


Thank you, a_sussan for translating this one and the next, and Santress for asking and reporting back!  



M.Skarsgård said:


> How is Mother's Day if Alex is already in NYC?


He might have something to do in NYC. The chances are that they have already spent some time together when he was in Sweden. If you love your mother, every day is Mother's Day anyway.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Does anyone have any information on Alex's upcoming project?


----------



## Santress

Promo pic shared today (May 25, 2019) by *Big Little Lies*:

*biglittlelies*  if looks could kill


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> Sorry for the very stupid question but why some people say Alex (Boyfriend)
> Think of being a US humor ⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️
> Just me and my boyfriend on a regular Friday night hanging in the neighborhood #alexanderskarsgård


it's not just US humor. And it's not even limited to all native English speakers. I'm actually having a hard time thinking about what cultures (and languages) wouldn't make that joke or at least easily understand it. It's a teasing joke that they found Alex attractive. It's no big deal.

BTW if anyone had any info on upcoming projects they would be discussing it.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex out and about in NYC today (May 26, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/zuQl7

From twitter today (May 26, 2019):

Definitely spent the last 15 minutes taking about buttholes with Alex Skarsgard in a bar in Red Hook








he and a friend randomly sat down in the middle of a conversation about dick picks and then we upped the ante before my girlfriend realized who he was. he was funny and friendly and I had a lovely time


----------



## a_sussan

*New/old interview with Alex   *

*MOVEMENT & FUEL*

* Alexander Skarsgård Reveals How Extreme Challenges Ground Him*
 A MONTH AGO

THE RSNG TEAM

*Techno thriller ‘The Hummingbird Project’ tells a tale of two tech entrepreneurs who want to hack time by building a fibre-optic cable line from Kansas to New Jersey, in order to get the drop on electronic exchange traders and make millions. Alexander Skarsgård, the 6ft4 Swede whose big break was in HBO’s gritty Iraq War series, ‘Generation Kill’, transforms into the nerdy Anton for his role.*

*We met him to find out why he quit acting and joined the Swedish Army at 19, how it felt to ski 208 miles to the South Pole with Britain’s Prince Harry, and whose idea his dodgy barnet was in ‘The Hummingbird Project’.*
*
RSNG It’s almost hard to recognise you in The Hummingbird Project – that hair! How was the physical transformation for you? *
*AS* ‘That’s what we do. It’s part of the job and that’s how I saw the character when I read the script. Fortunately, Kim felt the same way and it wasn’t difficult to convince him to go in that direction. It was incredibly fun to shape that and work with Kim on that and with Valérie (Levesque, the film’s costume designer) on his outfits and work on his posture and it was great, I loved it.’

‘*We would go on these survival training missions that were just brutal* 
*RSNG What are your thoughts about the technological theme of the movie?*
*AS* ‘It’s not the scope of what they are actually doing, although that is fascinating – and I’m not into technology either. But the fact that these two guys embark on this endeavour to build a tunnel from Kansas City to New York is just so insane, that it’s just so difficult not to find that mesmerising.’

*RSNG Long before you became an actor as an adult, you were a child star in Sweden? *
*AS* ‘I always loved acting as a kid and the reason I quit acting at 13 was because of all the attention and everything that had nothing to do with acting. I did a film in Sweden _The Dog That Smiled_ and it was a big success – that's when the problems started.
‘The paparazzi were camping outside our house and I noticed that people at school were treating me differently, and that was making me very comfortable and miserable. I wanted to be a regular kid and be able to go out drinking and playing football with my friends. I also hated the idea that magazines and newspapers were printing stories about me. So, I went to my dad and told him that I wanted to quit. And I did.’

*RSNG What was your father's reaction?*
*AS* ‘He was great about it. The main thing he said to me was that if I was going to quit, I should be completely sure about my decision. He also told me – which was kind of a warning about the acting business in general – that if I was lucky, I would be able to make movies all around the world. But the chances were that I wouldn't be able to earn a living at it, which was the case with almost all his actor friends who were very talented but couldn't find enough work.’

*RSNG Your dad has enjoyed a very successful Hollywood career and is a legend in your home country – do you ever feel that you're operating under his shadow?*
*AS* ‘No. I've always believed that it was very important for me to find my own way in the business. I wanted to be able to make my own mistakes and not rely on my father's advice even though he's very supportive of me and would have gladly helped me in any way he could. I was very stubborn about wanting to find my way on my own because I have so much admiration for my dad and he's really a friend as much as he is a father to me.

*RSNG What was the best advice your father ever gave you about acting?*
*AS* ‘He always said, “Do it if you love it!” I was a child actor and quit when I was thirteen, but he never pushed me to keep going. He said to me, “if there are options out there, if there are alternatives, go explore those. Go and do this if you have absolutely no other option.”’
‘I quit for eight years and I found my own way back, and that was definitely the best piece of advice he gave me because when I was thirteen, I was getting offers after I did something that got some attention in Sweden. But back then, if I did do it, I would have done it just to please my father and I'm pretty sure that would have turned me off acting for good.’

*RSNG How important is it to speak up in Hollywood for strong women?*
*AS* ‘The next few years are very important because the spotlight is on, but when it’s not the novelty wears off. When it’s in the news for a while, how do you sustain that? So, what happens when it wears off and people say that it was just something that happened in 2017 and now, we’re back to status quo. That’s why I think that it is important to keep focusing on it.’
*
RSNG You joined the Swedish military when you were 19 – what was behind that decision?*
*AS* ‘It was something I needed to do and wanted to do for myself. It involved very tough training and we would go on these survival training missions that were brutal. But it made me much tougher and more disciplined and I also met a lot of interesting guys. The mentality was very aggressive, though, and after a while I knew that I wasn't going to pursue a military career. Still, it was a very valuable experience.’

*RSNG You spent some time living in England after your military service in Sweden. Why did you decide to go to Leeds as opposed to London, for example?*
*AS* ‘I had a lot of friends in London and many Swedes like to go there after they finish college. I decided to go to Leeds because it was not as cosmopolitan or international as London and there aren't as many tourists or foreign people living in Leeds. I wanted to live in a very English kind of environment, and I had an amazing time in Leeds. I'll never forget that.’

*RSNG What about your Antarctic voyage? Did you remain close with Prince Harry?*
*AS* ‘Really great experience, we were out there for a month with literally nothing, unbelievable experience, we all became so close because it was such an extreme situation. Now I really want to do the North Pole, which I guess could make me bipolar but that window is quite short, you can do that for a few weeks in April because of the ice. I'd like to go up to Northern Iceland.’

*RSNG You clearly like to challenge yourself to the extreme, is that something you've always been interested in?*
*AS* ‘I think the extremes are really those things that connect us with the familiar. That may sound like a strange thing to say, but there is nothing that can feel more like home when you return from having been away. You need to separate yourself from a place in order to truly appreciate it.’

‘Growing up in a very urban, busy, hectic, concrete-type place like South Stockholm was a good thing for me because it grounded me right from the start. I would much rather have grown up in. a place like that with the contrast being to go off and discover different places and different landscapes, than to have done it the other way around where being in a busy place was in some way scary or alien. I like the contrasts of different places and am glad I have experienced them in the order that I have, as well as doing things such as joining the Navy for a year-and-a-half down in the archipelago which is a very different environment to what I'm used to.’

‘The trek across Antarctica was another wonderful extreme – being disconnected from everything, being without a cell phone or Wi-Fi signal; that will always be good for me.’

*WHAT NEXT?* Watch the trailer for The Hummingbird Project.

https://www.rsng.com/categories/mov...3wMybAMMt3YxwpRRqDj19JF3gA8pr_whudGVsEAmP1Qaw


----------



## StarrLady

Apparently, the NYC premiere of Big Little Lies S2 is happening tonight. Since Alex may be currently in NYC, there’s a good chance Alex will be there.


----------



## Santress

Alex at the Season 2 premiere of *Big Little Lies* (May 29, 2019, NYC):










Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsgard/Little+Lies+Season+2+Premiere/d19sJhtysqw


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgård jokes that he's just at the #BigLittleLies premiere for the free alcohol and snacks



Alexander Skarsgård on Meryl Streep playing his character's mom on #BigLittleLies season 2: "I approve"



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...B&oh=173ed8d05c0a502bae3b9830bf3f6d72&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/pqodh1nw

Source:  The May 29, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/tvguide/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/e409829094ed2236bfac7d85ba47a1d5/5CF12E5B/t51.12442-15/e35/61465450_114625136439588_2753775632448117963_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA1NDgwNjYyMTU1MDAzODE2NQ==.2

Video:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...2&oh=c311e2199b838cfeed46716a6c19fbcc&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/cu9e306n

Source:  The May 29, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/theknockturnal/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA1NDgwMDEzNTM1OTEyNDM1MQ==.2

Source:  The May 29, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/griff/


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/533Dk


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/533Dk


----------



## Santress

*celebfashionista * Co-stars #MerylStreep (in #OscarDeLaRenta), #AlexanderSkarsgard (in #*TomFord*) and #LauraDern (in #YSL) attended the 'Big Little Lies' Season 2 Premiere in New York



...and more HQs from last night's premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Ap2cN


----------



## Julia_W

Thank you,Santress for all of the beautiful images of Alex! We can always count on you


----------



## Santress

^yw!

Portrait taken last night by *Griffin Lipson* at the *Big Little Lies* premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):




*griff*  Alexander Skarsgård by me for @biglittlelies @hbo #alexanderskarsgard



Videos from last night:

RETURNING TO THE SCENE OF THE CRIME: #BigLittleLies is back – much to the surprise of #ReeseWitherspoon (@ReeseW) and fall guy #AlexanderSkarsgard.



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...C&oh=95f3fa5b621239ba486bc58bc546970b&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/vs1b1fjg

Source:  The May 30, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/mispritzer/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...4&oh=9e0924d204031cbfe6e9447548ce779c&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/x70m45bv

Source: The May 30, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/yahooentertainment/


----------



## Santress

Lots more HQs from last night's *BLL* season 2 premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4He2q


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4He2q


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4He2q


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4He2q


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4He2q

[


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4He2q




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA1NTM1ODYzOTU5MzY5ODk1MA==.2

Source:  The May 30, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/griff/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics Santress!

I'm not normally a fan of the brown/taupe/putty color scheme, but it's Alex wearing Tom Ford, so it's ok.


----------



## StarrLady

I think he looked especially good last night. I really like the portraits taken by Griffin Lipson (thanks Santress).

I am really excited for Big Little Lies S2 and seeing Meryl Streep play Alex’s mom.


----------



## Santress

More from Wednesday night's *Big Little Lies* season 2 premiere (May 29, 2019):

Alexander Skarsgård wore a dark brown TOM FORD Windsor 2 PC suit with classic tonal day shirt and silk knit tie to the ‘Big Little Lies’ Season 2 premiere in New York City. #TOMFORD








HQs:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Z72Yj


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Z72Yj


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Z72Yj

Fan photos from *Dia:  Beacon’s Spring 2019 Benefit* (May 4, 2019, Beacon, New York):






*bora_violet*  #tbt # Look Communications # New York #COSxDIA
Dia Beacon These met in SpringBenefit + DiabiCon's works
1 Actor Alexander Skarsgård # AlexanderSkarsgard with # Louis Bourgeois # LouiseBourgeois work
2 Galleryst Emmanuel Perotan @ emmanuelperrotin with # Andy Warhol # Andy Warhol Works
3 And I love you so much Glenn Close #GlennClose with Walter De Maria #WalterDeMaria Works
_
Alexander Skarsgård came across the exhibit after the event, just in front of the second floor Louis Bourgeois work. I feel sad, and I seem to be disturbing the exhibition. I could not tell you to take pictures of me, but I am so kind and friendly to the requests of his fans, companions. Thanks to me, too ... He is so tall (next to him I am a little) really handsome. Course clothes are so good! But in fact, I like his father Stelian Skarsgård better.
_
I'm in Venice now, and I'm still uploading New York photos .. There are so many pictures that I can not see, so I'm going to upload the Venice Biennale!
I know it's been a month since I posted the first NY post, and I'm in Venice now. So this will be my last NY post as a throwback, and I am going to post my Venice Biennale photos soon Haha .
# Course # New York Museum # Dia Beacon # Gallery # Museum # Art # Artist # Contemporary Art #NewYork #newyorkmuseum #artwork #sculpture #contemporaryart #modernart #diabeacon #diaartfoundation #springbenefit #art #artist


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from the *Big Little Lies* season 2 premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):




*dolymallet * #mecaso #aleksanderskarsgard #omg #starstruck #starstrucked #starcrushed #starcrush #premiere #party #bll #biglittlelies #hbo #supercrush #sookiestackhouse #truebloodlove #truebloodfan #ericnorthman #fangbanger #glamouring






*_extraordimary*  This happened and I still smile whenever I look at these photos. Adam Scott & Alexander Skårsgard at the @hbo @biglittlelies premiere.
#BigLittleLies #BLL2 #biglittleliespremiere #adamscott #alexanderskarsgard #actor #nyc #parksandrec #benwyatt #stepbrothers #partydown #thegoodplace #trueblood #ericnorthman #legendoftarzan #tarzan #generationkill #prizeo #fan #hbo



Also found here:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

As if we weren't excited enough for the second season of _Big Little Lies_, Meryl Streep had to go and take on the new part of Mary Louise Wright, the mother of the late Perry Wright (who, as you'll recall, spent the majority of season one abusing his wife, Celeste). Now, it seems like Streep is bringing an even bigger mystery along with her for season two, and it has nothing to do with murder — just teeth.

Earlier this month, a tweet from New York _Times_ pop culture reporter Kyle Buchanan kicked off a rumor that Streep wore fake teeth to play Mary Louise, whose fictional son is played by Alexander Skarsgård. "A source told me last year that Meryl wanted to wear fake teeth to play Skarsgård's mom in Big Little Lies 2... do we think she's wearing them here? Can't quite tell," Buchanan wrote.
The question went unanswered for weeks — but Streep's hair and makeup artist, J. Roy Helland, gave us the official word that the actress' teeth on the show _are_ prosthetics. What's more, makeup department head for the show, Michelle Radow, confirms that the idea to wear fake teeth was Streep's all along.
Helland tells _Refinery29_ that, for Streep to play Perry's mother, she had to look like him — which meant looking like Skarsgård, the actor who played him. "She needed to be believable as Perry’s mother," said Helland. He commissioned the teeth to be made by Chris Lyons of Fangs FX to look exactly like the actor's...
https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2019/05/234149/meryl-streep-big-little-lies-fake-teeth


----------



## Santress

Two more fan photos from Wednesday night's *BLL* premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):




*realmerrindungey*  More from my extraordinary night of @biglittlelies...



via






*bradleycramp*  #biglittlelies #biglittlelies2 #hbo #premiere


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

So we can move on now from are they/aren't they with Alex and Alexa?
"He was described as a ‘mystery hunk’ when he was spotted smooching with Alexa Chung at a pop festival last week.
But I can reveal that the young man bringing a smile to the fashionista’s face is Orson Fry, an heir to the Fry’s chocolate empire – and 12 years her junior.
Alexa, 35, and Orson, 23, have been dating for two months after they were introduced through mutual friends. 
They are so besotted that Orson has as good as moved into her swanky apartment in Dalston, East London, while she regularly cheers him on when he performs with his band, Soundtown, in grotty pubs across the capital...."
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...olate-heir-Orson-23-Points-East-festival.html


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So we can move on now from are they/aren't they with Alex and Alexa?
> "He was described as a ‘mystery hunk’ when he was spotted smooching with Alexa Chung at a pop festival last week.
> But I can reveal that the young man bringing a smile to the fashionista’s face is Orson Fry, an heir to the Fry’s chocolate empire – and 12 years her junior.
> Alexa, 35, and Orson, 23, have been dating for two months after they were introduced through mutual friends.
> They are so besotted that Orson has as good as moved into her swanky apartment in Dalston, East London, while she regularly cheers him on when he performs with his band, Soundtown, in grotty pubs across the capital...."
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...olate-heir-Orson-23-Points-East-festival.html


Being happy Alexa found a man


----------



## StarrLady

Some of the cast of Big Little Lies are interviewed about season 2. Interesting comments are made about Alex’s character’s impact. (If someone wants to print the article, please do.)

Big Little Lies season 2 starts on June 9.


----------



## StarrLady

Nicole Kidman was interviewed and revealed that Alex is in season 2. (It’s not really a spoiler because we saw pictures of Alex filming.)

She also says some really nice things about Alex:
‘Gushing over the Swedish actor and their scenes together, Nicole shared: “He was the most incredible acting partner.
And then he came back for season two.”’

https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/t...dman-Celeste-Alexander-Skarsgard-return-Perry


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Being happy Alexa found a man



He's a Brit and a wanna-be indie musician. Much more her type than Alex.



StarrLady said:


> Some of the cast of Big Little Lies are interviewed about season 2. Interesting comments are made about Alex’s character’s impact. (If someone wants to print the article, please do.)
> Big Little Lies season 2 starts on June 9.





_Big Little Lies_ is returning for a second season on HBO because there is more story to tell.
"I would say we do go a little bit broader, but mostly we go deeper," David E. Kelley tells _The Hollywood Reporter._ "There are more stories to tell when you look at the Monterey Five plus one."
The creator, writer and executive producer of the HBO drama is, of course, referring to Meryl Streep as the "plus one." Her character, Mary Louise Wright, comes to Monterey searching for answers about her son Perry (Alexander Skarsgard), who died in the season one finale, and her arrival shakes the Monterey Five tree enough that their secrets might just come spilling out.
"In terms of year two, the cast and producers, we didn’t want to come back unless we thought we had a legitimate shot of measuring up to the bar that we all set for ourselves," says Kelley, who spoke to _THR_ at the recent New York premiere for season two. "Liane Moriarty wrote a novella with some terrific ideas — the best and the brightest being introducing Perry’s mother, and we were lucky enough to get Meryl Streep."
Since the first season used up all the source material from Moriarty's best-selling book of the same name, the _Big Little Lies_ team asked the author to return to the page for season two ideas. Within her 200-page novella that Kelley would adapt into the season two screenplay was a "telepathic message" to Streep, since Mary Louise is the Oscar-winning actress' legal name. Streep didn't even read the script before agreeing to the key role.
...
And Kidman agreed. "After playing Celeste, my connection with so many people who are either living it or going through it or have been in it, suddenly was augmented," she said of connecting with survivors of domestic abuse. "I was suddenly able to hear the stories, be a voice for a lot of those stories and I’ve continued on with that. But when you’re dealing with Celeste, it’s her particular story. We’re not doing an overall analysis of domestic violence. It’s very specific. Hopefully it’s incredibly real. And there’s an enormous amount of truth in it. I was adamant when we started the series that she wasn’t a superhero. She wasn’t coming out of this saying, 'I’m healed. Off I go. Let’s go.' So you’re going to see the path and her navigating the path of what that means."

She continued, "I wanted it to be deeply authentic, and so did Meryl with what we were doing in terms of our relationship to this man. And the way in which he changed my life, her life, the way we both perceive him. And then with Jane, who has been abused by him, she is also a survivor, has a child and the way in which we're all connected — and that’s just one of the storylines. But it’s such deep material, and to mine it is just extraordinary to have that chance and hopefully, with that we reach out and reach out to building conversation. Because it will be controversial. There hopefully will be discussion and create more and more awareness and, hopefully, change."
Ultimately, Witherspoon said _Big Little Lies_ is about the spectrum of the female experience and raises a universal question within all of the characters: "Am I living the life that I'm supposed to be living?" The producing pair said they fight for the characters in the edit room and they fought to bring them back to the screen."..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Here are some reviews of BLL S2, though Alex as Perry isn't mentioned. But it looks like the reviewers only got screeners for the first three episode which makes me wonder if it's starting with Episode 4 that Perry makes his first substantial flashback appearance and for some reason HBO is still trying to keep his reappearance a semi-secret.
https://www.indiewire.com/2019/05/big-little-lies-season-2-review-hbo-1202146117/

https://variety.com/2019/tv/reviews/big-little-lies-season-2-review-meryl-streep-1203229707/

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/big-little-lies-review-1214695


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's a Brit and a wanna-be indie musician. Much more her type than Alex.
> 
> I've noticed Matt Hitt and Alex Turner alexa Ex Boyfriends Etc...  Wonderful to see that for once Alexa is happy and smiling


----------



## StarrLady

This review of Big Little Lies suggests that Alex still appears a decent amount onscreen:
“She [Andrea Arnold] maintains some of Vallee’s elliptical visual and editing style, particularly in the way that Perry continues to appear in memories and home movies. (Skarsgard is still a regularly-billed cast member and gets more screen time than some of the living husbands.)

https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-reviews/big-little-lies-season-2-review-844101/


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from the *BLL* seaon 2 premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):






*anymo88 * If you know me, then you know what this means to me!! #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #askars #skarsgard #biglittlelies #bll2 #hbo #prizeo #season2 #premiereparty #newyork #nyc #trueblood #rexdanger



The last pic is also found here (last pic in *prizeo's* BLL set):



...and also found on Jessica's twitter (x).


----------



## Santress

This one looks like it's from *TIFF 2018* (it's also location tagged for Toronto):




*sisitravels*  This #BigLittleLies villain is such a Sweet Butterscotch Biscuit ✔ Alexander Skarsgård has been one of my fave cuddles since the days of True Blood junkets. Big Little Lies is back this Sunday on @hbo
Bravo @reesewitherspoon #thefutureisfemale .
Dress by @gretaconstantine thank you with all my heart @kirkpickersgill @stephento ❤
#biglittlelies #hbo #BLL2 #visitcalifornia #monterey #AlexanderSkarsgard #realestateporn #carmel
#mammamia #nicolekidman #merylstreep #reesewitherspoon #merylstreepmovie #life #zoeykravitz #shailenewoodley #merylstreepnews #BLL #merylstreeppage #merylstreepday #beautifuldestinations #determination #bhfyp


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> This review of Big Little Lies suggests that Alex still appears a decent amount onscreen:
> “She [Andrea Arnold] maintains some of Vallee’s elliptical visual and editing style, particularly in the way that Perry continues to appear in memories and home movies.* (Skarsgard is still a regularly-billed cast member and gets more screen time than some of the living husbands.)*
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-reviews/big-little-lies-season-2-review-844101/



I'm fine with him appearing more than Gordon (Mr. Renata) and Nathan (Mr. Bonnie), even just in flashbacks. 



Santress said:


> More fan photos from the *BLL* seaon 2 premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):
> View attachment 4453514
> View attachment 4453515
> View attachment 4453518
> 
> *anymo88 * If you know me, then you know what this means to me!! #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #askars #skarsgard #biglittlelies #bll2 #hbo #prizeo #season2 #premiereparty #newyork #nyc #trueblood #rexdanger
> 
> 
> 
> The last pic is also found here (last pic in *prizeo's* BLL set):
> 
> 
> 
> ...and also found on Jessica's twitter (x).




I spy Siggi.



Santress said:


> This one looks like it's from *TIFF 2018* (it's also location tagged for Toronto):
> View attachment 4453544
> 
> *sisitravels*  This #BigLittleLies villain* is such a Sweet Butterscotch Biscuit *✔ Alexander Skarsgård has been one of my fave cuddles since the days of True Blood junkets. Big Little Lies is back this Sunday on @hbo
> Bravo @reesewitherspoon #thefutureisfemale .
> Dress by @gretaconstantine thank you with all my heart @kirkpickersgill @stephento ❤
> #biglittlelies #hbo #BLL2 #visitcalifornia #monterey #AlexanderSkarsgard #realestateporn #carmel
> #mammamia #nicolekidman #merylstreep #reesewitherspoon #merylstreepmovie #life #zoeykravitz #shailenewoodley #merylstreepnews #BLL #merylstreeppage #merylstreepday #beautifuldestinations #determination #bhfyp



"Sweet Butterscotch Biscuit"
I love this description of him very much!


----------



## Santress

edit - removed for now since she went private. I think the lady had second thoughts about sharing the pic. I will repost if she publicly shares it again.


----------



## lilopond23045

Santress said:


> edit - removed for now since she went private. I think the lady had second thoughts about sharing the pic. I will repost if she publicly shares it again.


Sorry I missed it what pic are you talking about


----------



## Santress

^A photo from yesterday in California.

Throwback pics of Alex on the set of *BLL* shared today (June 7, 2019) on instagram:




*nicholascrovetti*  Season 2 of Big Little Lies is airing this Sunday! Love all these amazing people. A look back at season 1 and how we had so much fun and formed so many friendships. @hbo @biglittlelies






*cameroncrovetti * Season 2 of Big Little Lies is this Sunday!!! Look how little we were in season 1 ! @biglittlelies @hbo


----------



## StarrLady

^
I get a little excited when I hear that Alex is in California (LA) because I can’t help feeling that it’s probably work-related.

And Big Little Lies starts this Sunday!


----------



## StarrLady

According to Rotten Tomatoes, Big Little Lies season 2 has an even higher score than season 1. Season 2 has the really high score of 97%. (Season 1 had a score of 93%.)
Scroll down the page to get the individual season scores.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/big_little_lies


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> ^
> I get a little excited when I hear that Alex is in California (LA) because I can’t help feeling that it’s probably work-related.
> 
> 
> Fast move Alex, is there someone premiere LA, I have not heard that Alex would be someone in the project I have heard rumors that Alex would be attached to many movies


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> ^
> I get a little excited when I hear that Alex is in California (LA) because I can’t help feeling that it’s probably work-related.
> 
> And Big Little Lies starts this Sunday!



I really hope that he's in LA for work: finalizing a new role, or perhaps AMC has decided to campaign for Emmys for Little Drummer Girl. Or both.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

How do we know that Alex is La? 
BLL2 PREMIERE Or just visiting etc..


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Because the IG  photo that Santress published, and then removed, on Thursday, placed him in California (presumably LA.)
It's not for BLL's premiere, they had that last week. He could just be visiting, but hopefully it's work related. It would be nice to hear about a new role.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

photo from yesterday in California.
Throwback pics of Alex on the set of BLL shared today (June 7, 2019) on instagram:



BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Because the IG photo placed him in California (presumably LA.)
> It's not for BLL's premiere, they had that last week. He could just be visiting, but hopefully it's work related. It would be nice to hear about a new role.



Also interested in What is the new role also which movie


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4456642
> 
> photo from yesterday in California.
> Throwback pics of Alex on the set of BLL shared today (June 7, 2019) on instagram:
> 
> 
> photo from yesterday in California.


Santress posted those IG pics already, they're on this page. They're from the filming of BLL season 1.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> How do we know that Alex is La?
> BLL2 PREMIERE Or just visiting etc..


It's pretty typical that we hear of casting almost at the last minute. That was even the case for Godzilla v Kong. There probably are several potential projects floating around. It takes so many variables for it to all fall together. But he doesn't usually mention those potential projects. We may want to know, but there is nothing to gain for him.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

jooa said:


> It's his and most of the Swedish Mafia very old friend Daga Lamy.


I thought that Alex and Daga have sometimes been dating?


----------



## StarrLady

I watched Alex in Big Little Lies last night. His name appears in the opening credits as follows:
“with Alexander Skarsgard and Meryl Streep”. (As can be seen in the clip.)



I hope IMDB updates his page and now include Alex in season 2 of Big Little Lies (as it’s no longer a secret). ETA: Alex’s IMDB page has been updated.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/a25319292/big-little-lies-season-3/

Big Little Lies Season 3 Is Unlikely
Earlier this year, the show's creator David E. Kelley said that there's "no such plan" for another season.

by CAROLINE HALLEMANN
 MAY 28, 2019
Big Little LiesHBO
Season two of Big Little Lies premieres in just a few weeks, and fans of the series would be smart to savor every moment of the new episodes, as a season three looks unlikely (though not entirely out of the question). Here's everything we know so far:

ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW

NICOLE KIDMAN WEIGHED IN ON THE POTENTIAL FOR A THIRD SEASON LAST YEAR.
HBO has yet to green-light another season centered around the women of Monterey, and while Kidman says she's open to the possibility, she doesn't sound optimistic. "I think it would simply be hard to get the whole group together," Kidman said during an interview with Variety. "But we would love to do it."

MORE RECENTLY, SHOW CREATOR DAVID E. KELLEY SAID "THERE IS NO PLAN" FOR ANOTHER SEASON.
Per Harper's Bazaar, when asked about plans for a third season at the Television Critics Association press tour in February, Kelly said, there was "no such plan now."

"I think that it’s one and two, and we like where our closure is at the end of Season 2, so that will probably be it."

SOME PEOPLE ARE HESITANT ABOUT CONTINUING THE STORY.
While there's huge incentive for HBO to continue a series that has had success both critically and commercially, there's a vocal group that believes the show should have ended with season one.

In an interview with the Hollywood Reporter, writer David E. Kelley reveals that he initially thought even creating a second season would be a mistake. "We wrote it as a one-off and we ended it in a way that was very lyrical. But we ended on a lie. I get so protective of characters and series, too, that I don't want to damage them in any way, and I so loved how we ended year one and I thought, Let's just leave it at that," he said.

But then he was convinced by the character Meryl Streep is playing that a second season could work.

"Liane [Moriarty, author of the novel Big Little Lies] wrote a novella of [new] stories, and most of them we're using," he shared. "But the genius one was introducing this character who's being played by Meryl Streep. It's a delicious character and I felt bringing her in was both liberating and daunting. "

So perhaps there's still a chance that he'll change his mind once again


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I hope that Alex gets a decent role if he is still in LA


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Big Little Lies (TV Series)*
*Tell Tale Hearts (2019)*
*Cast (in credits order)  *
Reese Witherspoon ... Madeline Martha Mackenzie
Nicole Kidman ... Celeste Wright
Shailene Woodley ... Jane Chapman
Laura Dern ... Renata Klein
Zoë Kravitz ... Bonnie Carlson
Rest of cast listed alphabetically:
Laura Linda Bradley ... Skylar
Linda Burzynski ... CHP Officer Lydia Seabrook
Darby Camp ... Chloe Mackenzie
Maryfrances Careccia ... Agent Sparks
Chloe Coleman ... Skye Carlson
Cameron Crovetti ... Josh Wright
Nicholas Crovetti ... Max Wright
Emmet Flores ... Drug Deal


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4458002


? That's from 2012/13. Credit the source if you can.

GvsK may be delayed:

"As far as franchise fatigue with Legendary’s _Godzilla: King of the Monsters _tanking, Emmerich said that next year’s monster movie _Godzilla vs. Kong_ “will deliver for fans in the way they were looking for” in the latest _Godzilla. _“It might come out later in the year, so we can deliver an A+ movie” said Emmerich."
https://deadline.com/2019/06/warner...-godzilla-vs-kong-kevin-tsujihara-1202629538/

"Although a delay isn't yet confirmed for_ Godzilla vs. Kong_, fans should prepare for one. After being pushed up to March, the film was originally likely not going to be delayed, but this is coming after _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_' bad critical reviews and disappointing box office performance. It's the lowest-rated MonsterVerse film on Rotten Tomatoes, and has the worst box office opening from the films as well. Delays are always disappointing, but many would agree that a delay is worth it to make a film better. At the same time, many are likely wondering if this means_ Godzilla vs. Kong_, as it is right now, may be changed from its original vision after criticism of _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_. Warner Bros. may be reevaluating _Godzilla vs. Kong_ to predict if it will repeat the previous film's disappointing performance..."
https://screenrant.com/godzilla-vs-kong-possibly-delayed-late-2020/


----------



## StarrLady

> GvsK may be delayed:
> 
> "As far as franchise fatigue with Legendary’s _Godzilla: King of the Monsters _tanking, Emmerich said that next year’s monster movie _Godzilla vs. Kong_ “will deliver for fans in the way they were looking for” in the latest _Godzilla. _“It might come out later in the year, so we can deliver an A+ movie” said Emmerich."
> https://deadline.com/2019/06/warner...-godzilla-vs-kong-kevin-tsujihara-1202629538/
> 
> "Although a delay isn't yet confirmed for_ Godzilla vs. Kong_, fans should prepare for one. After being pushed up to March, the film was originally likely not going to be delayed, but this is coming after _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_' bad critical reviews and disappointing box office performance. It's the lowest-rated MonsterVerse film on Rotten Tomatoes, and has the worst box office opening from the films as well. Delays are always disappointing, but many would agree that a delay is worth it to make a film better. At the same time, many are likely wondering if this means_ Godzilla vs. Kong_, as it is right now, may be changed from its original vision after criticism of _Godzilla: King of the Monsters_. Warner Bros. may be reevaluating _Godzilla vs. Kong_ to predict if it will repeat the previous film's disappointing performance..."
> https://screenrant.com/godzilla-vs-kong-possibly-delayed-late-2020/


Thanks for the articles, Buckeye.
I am glad that they may adjust things to improve this as I want this movie to be better than its predecessor. The second article also says they may want more human interaction which would be good because I prefer more stuff with Alex.


----------



## DeMonica

So how did you like the first episode, ladies? The makers are keeping the level of dramatic tension on the maximum.  I hope we'll see a bit more of Alex in the coming episodes. I'd rather choose him over the other husbands or male characters who are becoming really catty in this season it seems incl. surfer boy.


BuckeyeChicago said:


> As if we weren't excited enough for the second season of _Big Little Lies_, Meryl Streep had to go and take on the new part of Mary Louise Wright, the mother of the late Perry Wright (who, as you'll recall, spent the majority of season one abusing his wife, Celeste). Now, it seems like Streep is bringing an even bigger mystery along with her for season two, and it has nothing to do with murder — just teeth.
> 
> Earlier this month, a tweet from New York _Times_ pop culture reporter Kyle Buchanan kicked off a rumor that Streep wore fake teeth to play Mary Louise, whose fictional son is played by Alexander Skarsgård. "A source told me last year that Meryl wanted to wear fake teeth to play Skarsgård's mom in Big Little Lies 2... do we think she's wearing them here? Can't quite tell," Buchanan wrote.
> The question went unanswered for weeks — but Streep's hair and makeup artist, J. Roy Helland, gave us the official word that the actress' teeth on the show _are_ prosthetics. What's more, makeup department head for the show, Michelle Radow, confirms that the idea to wear fake teeth was Streep's all along.
> Helland tells _Refinery29_ that, for Streep to play Perry's mother, she had to look like him — which meant looking like Skarsgård, the actor who played him. *"She needed to be believable as Perry’s mother," said Helland. He commissioned the teeth to be made by Chris Lyons of Fangs FX to look exactly like the actor's...*
> https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2019/05/234149/meryl-streep-big-little-lies-fake-teeth


Mission "Overbite" accomplished. It seems that those teeth bothered her a bit when talking, but she does an excellent psycho mother-in-law from hell. The apple and his tree....



BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's a Brit and a wanna-be indie musician. Much more her type than Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Big Little Lies_ is returning for a second season on HBO because there is more story to tell.
> "I would say we do go a little bit broader, but mostly we go deeper," David E. Kelley tells _The Hollywood Reporter._ "There are more stories to tell when you look at the Monterey Five plus one."
> The creator, writer and executive producer of the HBO drama is, of course, referring to Meryl Streep as the "plus one." Her character, Mary Louise Wright, comes to Monterey searching for answers about her son Perry (Alexander Skarsgard), who died in the season one finale, and her arrival shakes the Monterey Five tree enough that their secrets might just come spilling out.
> "In terms of year two, the cast and producers, we didn’t want to come back unless we thought we had a legitimate shot of measuring up to the bar that we all set for ourselves," says Kelley, who spoke to _THR_ at the recent New York premiere for season two. "Liane Moriarty wrote a novella with some terrific ideas — the best and the brightest being introducing Perry’s mother, and we were lucky enough to get Meryl Streep."
> Since the first season used up all the source material from Moriarty's best-selling book of the same name, the _Big Little Lies_ team asked the author to return to the page for season two ideas. Within her 200-page novella that Kelley would adapt into the season two screenplay was a "telepathic message" to Streep, since Mary Louise is the Oscar-winning actress' legal name. Streep didn't even read the script before agreeing to the key role.
> ...
> And Kidman agreed. "After playing Celeste, my connection with so many people who are either living it or going through it or have been in it, suddenly was augmented," she said of connecting with survivors of domestic abuse. "I was suddenly able to hear the stories, be a voice for a lot of those stories and I’ve continued on with that. But when you’re dealing with Celeste, it’s her particular story. We’re not doing an overall analysis of domestic violence. It’s very specific. Hopefully it’s incredibly real. And there’s an enormous amount of truth in it. I was adamant when we started the series that she wasn’t a superhero. She wasn’t coming out of this saying, 'I’m healed. Off I go. Let’s go.' So you’re going to see the path and her navigating the path of what that means."
> 
> She continued, "I wanted it to be deeply authentic, and so did Meryl with what we were doing in terms of our relationship to this man. And the way in which he changed my life, her life, the way we both perceive him. And then with Jane, who has been abused by him, she is also a survivor, has a child and the way in which we're all connected — and that’s just one of the storylines. But it’s such deep material, and to mine it is just extraordinary to have that chance and hopefully, with that we reach out and reach out to building conversation. Because it will be controversial. There hopefully will be discussion and create more and more awareness and, hopefully, change."
> Ultimately, Witherspoon said _Big Little Lies_* is about the spectrum of the female experience and raises a universal question within all of the characters: "Am I living the life that I'm supposed to be living?" *The producing pair said they fight for the characters in the edit room and they fought to bring them back to the screen."..


Actually this I was pondering of after the episode, too, so it worked. The makers of the show made it very relatable and the message is universal.
I hope he'll have fun in LA whatever reason he has to be there. I have a feeling that we'll only hear about his new projects right before he's going to start shooting them. As he said this spring he's at a good place in his career so I'm sure he'll leave for a new a project sooner or later.


----------



## Ludwig

DeMonica said:


> So how did you like the first episode, ladies? The makers are keeping the level of dramatic tension on the maximum.  I hope we'll see a bit more of Alex in the coming episodes. I'd rather choose him over the other husbands or male characters who are becoming really catty in this season it seems incl. surfer boy.
> 
> Mission "Overbite" accomplished. It seems that those teeth bothered her a bit when talking, but she does an excellent psycho mother-in-law from hell. The apple and his tree....
> 
> 
> Actually this I was pondering of after the episode, too, so it worked. The makers of the show made it very relatable and the message is universal.
> I hope he'll have fun in LA whatever reason he has to be there. I have a feeling that we'll only hear about his new projects right before he's going to start shooting them. As he said this spring he's at a good place in his career so I'm sure he'll leave for a new a project sooner or later.


Last year I was dreading what would happen each time Skarsgard entered the room.  Meryl Streep scared the byjeepers out of me.


DeMonica said:


> So how did you like the first episode, ladies? The makers are keeping the level of dramatic tension on the maximum.  I hope we'll see a bit more of Alex in the coming episodes. I'd rather choose him over the other husbands or male characters who are becoming really catty in this season it seems incl. surfer boy.
> 
> Mission "Overbite" accomplished. It seems that those teeth bothered her a bit when talking, but she does an excellent psycho mother-in-law from hell. The apple and his tree....
> 
> 
> Actually this I was pondering of after the episode, too, so it worked. The makers of the show made it very relatable and the message is universal.
> I hope he'll have fun in LA whatever reason he has to be there. I have a feeling that we'll only hear about his new projects right before he's going to start shooting them. As he said this spring he's at a good place in his career so I'm sure he'll leave for a new a project sooner or later.



After watching the first episode I had to take a long dog walk. I was more on edge than last season. Last year I was dreading what would happen each time Skarsgard entered the room.  Meryl Streep scared the byjeepers out of me. It wasn’t her teeth, it was her peering through those glasses.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

How do you know that Alex is LA only someone heard?Image only  June 7th where Alex was ca I DO NOT CLAIM YOU WOULD BE RIGHT


----------



## DeMonica

Ludwig said:


> Last year I was dreading what would happen each time Skarsgard entered the room.  Meryl Streep scared the byjeepers out of me.
> 
> 
> After watching the first episode I had to take a long dog walk. I was more on edge than last season. Last year I was dreading what would happen each time Skarsgard entered the room.  Meryl Streep scared the byjeepers out of me. It wasn’t her teeth, it was her peering through those glasses.


She's terrifying. Her last words at the end of the episode made my blood curdle - she's just as bad as Perry and she came for revenge.


----------



## StarrLady

DeMonica said:


> She's terrifying. Her last words at the end of the episode made my blood curdle - she's just as bad as Perry and she came for revenge.


Meryl is fantastic and shows why she is a multi-award winner. I am really looking forward to the next episodes, I hope we get to see more of Alex/Perry.

Season 2 is off to a great start, the premiere show had 34% more viewers than the premiere for season1.

https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/...content=socialflow&utm_campaign=TVTWitterpost


----------



## Santress

New candids of Alex out and about in NYC (June 14, 2019):








Alexander Skarsgard looked cool and casual while out in the Big Apple!

The 42-year-old Big Little Lies star was spotted while heading out on Friday afternoon (June 14) in New York City.

Alexander kept it casual in jeans paired with a black long sleeve tee and white sneakers as he checked his phone outside of the hotel.

He most recently attended the premiere of Big Little Lies season two!

Source:  *Just Jared*

http://www.justjared.com/2019/06/15...t-following-big-little-lies-season-2-release/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I know that Alex(perry) season 2 episode 1 was just about  "flashbacks".. Is season 2 only for flashbacks To Perry 
I have not watched the series where I live does not appear BLL.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New candids of Alex out and about in NYC (June 14, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4462419
> View attachment 4462421
> View attachment 4462422
> View attachment 4462424
> View attachment 4462425
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard looked cool and casual while out in the Big Apple!
> 
> The 42-year-old Big Little Lies star was spotted while heading out on Friday afternoon (June 14) in New York City.
> 
> Alexander kept it casual in jeans paired with a black long sleeve tee and white sneakers as he checked his phone outside of the hotel.
> 
> He most recently attended the premiere of Big Little Lies season two!
> 
> Source:  *Just Jared*
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2019/06/15...t-following-big-little-lies-season-2-release/


Rumored that Alex NYC housing would be even more in renovation when the Bowery Hotel again


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New candids of Alex out and about in NYC (June 14, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4462419
> View attachment 4462421
> View attachment 4462422
> View attachment 4462424
> View attachment 4462425
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard looked cool and casual while out in the Big Apple!
> 
> The 42-year-old Big Little Lies star was spotted while heading out on Friday afternoon (June 14) in New York City.
> 
> Alexander kept it casual in jeans paired with a black long sleeve tee and white sneakers as he checked his phone outside of the hotel.
> 
> He most recently attended the premiere of Big Little Lies season two!
> 
> Source:  *Just Jared*
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2019/06/15...t-following-big-little-lies-season-2-release/



Thanks for the new pics, he looks good!



M.Skarsgård said:


> I know that Alex(perry) season 2 episode 1 was just about  "flashbacks".. Is season 2 only for flashbacks To Perry
> I have not watched the series where I live does not appear BLL.



As his character died at the end of S1, it has to be flashbacks.



M.Skarsgård said:


> Rumored that Alex NYC housing would be even more in renovation when the Bowery Hotel again



The Bowery is just a few blocks away from where he lives, he could just be meeting a friend who's staying there. Who knows?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for the new pics, he looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> As his character died at the end of S1, it has to be flashbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bowery is just a few blocks away from where he lives, he could just be meeting a friend who's staying there. Who knows?


Do not know


lilopond23045 said:


> Sorry I missed it what pic are you talking about


I myself wonder what the picture is about


----------



## Santress

New pic in New York shared by Dada today (June 15, 2019) on instagram:






Yesterday's (June 14, 2019, New York) pics also via the Daily Mail:







Alexander Skarsgard steps out in NYC following the Big Little Lies Season 2 premiere

Big Little Lies, the show that made him a household name, had its second season premiere last weekend. And Alexander Skarsgard looked every inch the Hollywood star when the 42-year-old stepped out in New York City on Friday. The True Blood star showed off his exemplary physique in a long sleeve black T-shirt with the sleeves rolled up. The Swedish star paired the black top with dark jeans and white Adidas sneakers.

He shielded his eyes with a pair of dark shades and wore a handsome five o'clock scruff on his chin. The sighting comes just days after Big Little Lies enjoyed a successful second season premiere.

After more than a two-year wait for the new season of Big Little Lies, fans came out in full force, posting huge ratings gains over the series premiere in 2017. The show garnered its second largest audience to date, with 1.42 million viewers for its live on-air premiere, and 2.5 million viewers when counting replays and streaming services HBO Now and HBO Go, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The 2.5 million viewers represents a 34% increase over the series debut in February 2017, which garnered 1.8 million viewers with replays and streaming. The show's Season 1 finale, with 2.6 million viewers, including replays and streaming, still remains as the most-watched episode, with Sunday's Season 2 premiere the second most-watched episode.
While HBO doesn't reveal viewership data for their streaming platforms HBO Go and HBO Now, but the network did say the Season 2 premiere tripled on the streaming platforms compared to the series premiere.

The replays of the 9 PM ET premiere on Sunday plus streaming pushed the total views up 76%

Source:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...lowing-Big-Little-Lies-Season-2-premiere.html


----------



## Santress

Cute bts videos of *Alex* filming *Big Little Lies *shared on instagram this evening (June 16, 2019):

*cameroncrovetti*  Happy dad’s day! @biglittlelies @hbo



*nicholascrovetti*  So much fun filming Big Little Lies season 2. This is what we did between takes with Alex! @biglittlelies @hbo


----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Giorgio Armani* fashion show during the Milan Men's Fashion Week (June 17, 2019, Italy):











Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

*ansoncfy*  Alexander Skarsgård and Mr. Armani. #giorgioarmani #alexanderskarsgard







*valeriapalieri*  #waitingfor #giorgioarmani #fashionshow #samuelljackson #richardmadden #alexanderskarsgard #fashion #moda #milanomodauomo #italianfashion #italianfashiondesigner



More/HQs from today:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/pQ2Jz







 

 

 

 







Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/6owQe


----------



## Santress

Fan/event photos & video from today (June 17, 2019, Italy):





Source:  https://www.instagram.com/_ljfe_/

 via AlexanderSkarsgardLove (x, x)

Videos:






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...C&oh=8a6e32867e62b908432fe4bb3a26403d&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/52ofk0kk

Source:  The June 17, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/_ljfe_/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...D&oh=cbdf1efd52a9a8ec9d5d1c5531b5bad7&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/jrn0n5cx

Source:  The June 17, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/justinebellavita/




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA2ODMzNDM2NTAwMTQwOTY1OA==.2

Source:  The June 17, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/esquiremy/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Thanks for the articles, Buckeye.
> I am glad that they may adjust things to improve this as I want this movie to be better than its predecessor. The second article also says they may want more human interaction which would be good because I prefer more stuff with Alex.



My worry is that they'll overcompensate for GKOTM's failure and do too much to rework GvK.



Santress said:


> Alex at the *Giorgio Armani* fashion show during the Milan Men's Fashion Week (June 17, 2019, Italy):
> 
> View attachment 4464432
> View attachment 4464434
> View attachment 4464438
> View attachment 4464440
> View attachment 4464441
> View attachment 4464443
> View attachment 4464444
> View attachment 4464445
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty*



Thanks!
This was a pleasant surprise. And he's in blue, which always looks good on him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

JUNE 17, 2019 8:15am PT by Jackie Strause

*Why 'Big Little Lies' Brought Alexander Skarsgard Back for Season 2
Big Little Lies season two, "Tell-Tale Hearts."]
*
_Big Little Lies_ came back for a second season so they could dig deeper into the characters and, as the first two episodes have shown, that includes Alexander Skarsgard's Perry Wright. 

"There’s more to Perry’s backstory in season two," the actor recently told _The Hollywood Reporter._ "You understand his relationship with his mother and what he went through as a kid. And it explains a bit more about how he ended up in this really dark place and with those violent characteristics."

The abusive husband to Celeste Wright (Nicole Kidman) was revealed to be Jane Chapman's (Shailene Woodley) rapist in the season one finale, where he was pushed to his death by Bonnie Carlson (Zoe Kravitz). The Monterey Five — which also includes Madeline Martha Mackenzie (Reese Witherspoon) and Renata Klein (Laura Dern) — told the police Perry slipped, and the lie both binds and threatens them in season two.

Creator and executive producer David E. Kelley said this season will show the "tricky" journey of healing, especially when it comes to Celeste. The widow wrestles with the complicated feelings she has towards Perry, a man who abused her but whom she loves. Viewers are given new Perry scenes when Celeste recalls the memories — both good and bad — in her nightmares and while daydreaming, and Skarsgard returned for season two to film the flashbacks from their past.

"He was great because he just completely gave over what was needed for the role," Kidman said at a recent panel at The Wing SoHo about Skarsgard's dedication to playing Perry. "It was a detailed, very, very complicated relationship between these two people where there was love, violence, shame, denial, betrayal — there were so many different emotions and he was willing to go there with me. So he was the most incredible acting partner. And then he came back for season two. He didn’t abandon us. He was like, 'I will do whatever is needed for this show to be made into a second season.' And that’s a fantastic thing."
Skarsgard calls the role one of the greatest experiences of his career, which is why he says he jumped at the chance to help out and return for season two. "What an extraordinary opportunity to work on a character with so much depth and complexity and being surrounded by some of the finest actors in Hollywood — not only amazing actors, but amazing people," says Skarsgard, who spoke to _THR_ at the _Big Little Lies_ New York premiere. "It’s such a lovely, supportive group. That season one on set was intense. It was tough. But when you do that with people you genuinely love, it’s so rewarding."

The flashbacks include both good and bad memories. When speaking to her therapist (Robin Weigert), Celeste is asked to revisit the instances of abuse in her mind. In one scene, Witherspoon's Madeline becomes a stand-in for Celeste when the therapist asks Celeste, who is forming an attachment to her bruises, to imagine how she would feel if it were a friend on the other side of the abuse. 
"It’s a continuation of season one where you see the complexity of the relationship," Skarsgard explains of the new Celeste-Perry snippets. "You also have to feel that when he’s dead and when she has to move on. It’s not like, 'Oh good, the villain is gone. I’m great and just moving on with my life.' Of course there are memories and aspects of his personality that she misses and then that creates guilt, because you miss someone you really shouldn’t miss. You should be relieved from a guy who tormented you and want to move on. But it gives it a depth and complexity that I think is quite fun to play."

Another flashback shows the origins of their relationship and a glimmer of Perry's controlling nature, while also scratching the surface at his childhood. During one of their early dates, they confide to each other about their families: Perry's brother, Raymond, died when he was 5 and Celeste is an only child, her mother has passed and she is estranged from her father. "I don't mean to be presumptuous, but if this works out, I would have you all to myself," he says.
...
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/big-little-lies-alexander-skarsgard-perrys-season-2-role-1218420


----------



## Propagandalf

What is this? Did not know he was doing a show and it’s not on his IMDB!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...lorida-showtime-kirsten-dunst-1202150598/amp/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Propagandalf said:


> What is this? Did not know he was doing a show and it’s not on his IMDB!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.in...lorida-showtime-kirsten-dunst-1202150598/amp/



This is probably why he was in New Orleans for a couple of weeks last fall:



The Kirsten Dunst-led dark comedy series “On Becoming a God in Central Florida” is moving to its third network home.

The one-hour series has been acquired by Showtime after it had previously been ordered to series at YouTube Premium while having first been in development at AMC. The nine-episode first season is set to debut on Aug. 25 at 10 p.m. ET on Showtime.
..
The cast also includes Usman Ally, Julie Benz, Melissa De Sousa, John Earl Jelks, Sharon Lawrence, Josh Fadem, Da’Vine Joy Randolph, Alexander Skarsgård, and Mary Steenburgen.
https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/ki...a-god-in-central-florida-showtime-1203245699/


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from today in Italy (June 17, 2019):






*iancanfly*  Ciao Alex! ❤❤❤






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/359313a7d3810af6978ef227b5926da5/5D0A730B/t51.12442-15/e35/62448031_445665496271076_6462478302231048644_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA2ODQ3NTA1OTQzOTE2OTcyNw==.2

Source:  The June 17, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/imadskhairiph/




*clawithvips*  @rexdanger


----------



## Santress

More HQs from today (June 17, 2019, Italy):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/7WlMz


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/7WlMz


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/7WlMz


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> This is probably why he was in New Orleans for a couple of weeks last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kirsten Dunst-led dark comedy series “On Becoming a God in Central Florida” is moving to its third network home.
> 
> The one-hour series has been acquired by Showtime after it had previously been ordered to series at YouTube Premium while having first been in development at AMC. The nine-episode first season is set to debut on Aug. 25 at 10 p.m. ET on Showtime.
> ..
> The cast also includes Usman Ally, Julie Benz, Melissa De Sousa, John Earl Jelks, Sharon Lawrence, Josh Fadem, Da’Vine Joy Randolph, Alexander Skarsgård, and Mary Steenburgen.
> https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/ki...a-god-in-central-florida-showtime-1203245699/



On Becoming a God in Central Florida (TV Series 2019– ) cast and crew credits, ... Alex Stage . ..... Bruce Vincent Logan ... stand-in for Alexander Skarsgård (1 episode, 2019).

Why Alex's name is not a becoming a god


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> On Becoming a God in Central Florida (TV Series 2019– ) cast and crew credits, ... Alex Stage . ..... Bruce Vincent Logan ... stand-in for Alexander Skarsgård (1 episode, 2019).
> 
> Why Alex's name is not a becoming a god


Because they haven't updated IMDB yet? it's not as if we don't now know that he's in it.


----------



## Santress

New interview coming soon!




*ebrocky* My interview with #alexanderskarsgard coming out tomorrow #vanityfairitalia #vanityfairitaly (no selfie folks I explained it to him: “Dear Alex I am very sorry but it’s my policy) #noselfies #biglittlelies #skyitaly #skyatlantic #noselfiesplease



+

More fan/event photos & videos from yesterday (June 17, 2019, Italy):




*imadskhairiph*  MILAN FASHION WEEK @rexdanger @Armani
@fashion_week @cameramoda @fashiontomax #fashion @gq @gqrussia @gqstyle @gqitalia #giorgioarmani #fashionweek #milanfashionweek #fashionstyle #fashioninsta #man #fashionmodel #fashionbloggers #photography #fashiontomax #fashionmagazine #streetstyle #vogue #streetfashions #streetfashionstyleid #streetfashionphotography #armani #fashionweekmilan #milanofashionweek #milanfashionweek2018 #gq #cameramoda #fashionstreetstyle #fashionstreet #fashionstreetwear #mfw #alexanderskarsgard #fashionshow #actor







Videos & pic:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...1&oh=0d28d24aa7a6605e64f74a56dc7a0afd&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/e2mux666

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...A&oh=40180bd21d7b405b54cde225e540a4da&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/menhfwgf





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA2ODkzNzU1OTk4ODA1MTc1Mg==.2

Source:  The June 17, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/barvikhaluxuryvillage/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...C&oh=6509916a753ea04fbe2296d0ebf4c56a&vtsbc=1

http://sendvid.com/ubcn7bjp

Source:  The June 17, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/peppe.vicino/


----------



## Santress

Here is the new interview with *Vanity Fair Italia* (June 26, 2019 issue):







*ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD:  MY LIFE AFTER “GUGU”*
by Enrica Brocardo, Photo by Annemarieke van Drimmelen

At first, in Hollywood, he was just one of many aspiring actors. Then, he became a vampire and the “boyfriend” of Lady Gaga, whose name he did not really understand. Thus, the fascinating Swede became more famous than his famous father. And he adopted Meryl Streep as a mother.

Alexander Skarsgård holds out his hand: “Pleasure, Alex”. Such as if we needed to introduce ourselves, as if we had gone back a decade. When in Sweden he was known more than anything else as Stellan’s son, one of the national treasures, while in Los Angeles, where he had recently moved, he was just one of many aspiring actors grappling with the meat grinder of auditions, between unlikely scripts and auditions that ended with the traditional:  "Thank you, we will let you know.“

It was 2008 and Skarsgård had played only one role, that of the soldier in the Generation Kill series, set during the war in Iraq. Then, within a few months, two things happened that changed his life: the vampire part in the series True Blood and that of Lady Gaga’s boyfriend in the Paparazzi video.

“I had just started shooting the first episodes. One day a friend of mine called me, a Swedish director himself (Jonas Åkerlund, ed). He told me he was going to make a music video: ‘Would you like to play a boyfriend?’ ‘Whose?’ I asked. I had no idea who Lady Gaga was the first time he told me her name I didn’t even understand it very well: 'Gugu?’ I asked if it was about walking hand in hand or something. He explained to me that, actually, I would try to kill her but that she would survive and poison me. 'Great, let’s do it!’”

Today, Skarsgård has far surpassed his father in notoriety, and perhaps also for this reason he appears more relaxed than he was a few years ago: the self-discipline that led him to success is finally mitigated by a sense of humor that he previously struggled to show in public.

On June 18, he returns to television with the second season of Big Little Lies, airing on Sky Atlantic, for which he won a Golden Globe and an Emmy for Best Supporting Actor. While there is still no broadcast date for the miniseries The Little Drummer Girl, based on the best seller by John le Carré, in which he plays an agent of the Mossad, the Israeli secret service. “When I was 19, I decided to join the Navy as a volunteer for a special anti-terrorist unit. I thought I was going to do a spy job, actually it was nothing like the James Bond genre. We were a small unit, four in all, our task was to protect some islands from possible terrorist attacks.”.

Skarsgård grew up in central Stockholm in a kind of family quadrilateral (“Many of my relatives and friends still live there, two steps from each other ”) in a hippie setting. This image helps make sense of his childhood: the father who wanders completely naked around the home and welcomes his friends with a glass of red wine in hand. “Military training was a formative experience, I stayed for a year and a half and learned a lot, discipline first of all. Mine had not been a patriotic choice, I didn’t want to save Sweden, if anything, to put myself to the test. There were hard times, the survival training to which they subjected us at the beginning, for example: alone, in the woods for a week. Then I hated it, but today there is nothing that recharges me like isolation in the middle of nature. I do it whenever work grants me the time.

With his father, apart from his beginnings as a child actor, he has worked only once, in Melancholia by Lars von Trier. "They always ask me if he gave me advice. The answer is no. When I was younger I was very stubborn, I wanted to make my own mistakes. Realizing for yourself, in retrospect, that you have made a mistake is the way to grow and improve as an actor. But one thing that he taught me without telling me: he is almost seventy years old and has worked in more than a hundred films, yet every time he has to play a new role he is nervous. If you have too much trust in yourself, you end up not giving your best.”

After many years of working in the United States, “I would like to go back to make a film in Sweden. I often go to Stockholm, I miss it very much.”. Another thing he would like is to be able to act in comic roles. “I don’t know why I ended up making films that were mostly dramatic.” Actually, he recently played a funny character, if not quite a comedian, in the movie, The Hummingbird Project, which has not yet been released in Italy and in which he is a bald, clumsy computer genius. “It was my idea because while reading the script I had imagined the character without hair. The problem is that if you just shave the top of your head the effect is not believable, so they tried to rip my hair out one by one. I lasted four hours, then I couldn’t take it anymore. In the end, we solved the issue with some fakery.”

Did he have fun? “Very much. But the moment that made me laugh the most was when I arrived at an event in New York on a day off from the set and the people there thought I had shaved my head because of some sort of nervous breakdown.”

Sources:  

Article:  Enrica Brocardo for Vanity Fair Italia (June 26, 2019 issue)(The Library's digital scans)

Portrait by Annemarieke van Drimmelen for the Wall Street Journal Magazine (September 2018), 

Translation via Google + some clean-up by The Library


----------



## Santress

More HQs from Italy (June 17, 2019):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4cU05


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4cU05


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4cU05


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4cU05


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4cU05


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Because they haven't updated IMDB yet? it's not as if we don't now know that he's in it.


I heard that is filmed last year in New Orleans


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> I heard that is filmed last year in New Orleans



Yes, I mentioned that on Monday, since he was in New Orleans for two weeks in October.


----------



## Santress

More fan and event pics & videos from Monday (June 17, 2019, Milan, Italy):








simocumberhiddlesmith  Grazie Re Giorgio
#alexanderskarsgard
#skarsgårdfamily
#armanistars
#sveziagram
#patrimoniosvedese
#setuttiglisvedesisonocosimitrasferiscoinsvezia



More HQs:







 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/4tlBo


----------



## Santress

Video:

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v...042176_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent.cdninstagram.com

*marsanyways* close encounters of the swedish type // the diary of a teenage girl (my own diary) becomes reality // started from fangtasia and now we’re here

spent almost 10 years telling everyone he is the most talented pannocchia in the whole world, now fate (aka botta de culo) gave me the chance to show him in person what he means to me. thank you, @rexdanger. my dad keeps calling you SARKOSKI but he loves you as much as I do. ❄️ last but not least: thank you, @riccardowaldorf. my guardian angel

#hoildonodellubiquità
#piùdiunabellapannocchia
#mihacantatoiwannadobadthingswithyou
#inonoredeivecchitempi
#whatmarikaknew
#hoguidatoiltramperarrivaredalui
#madmarsfuryroad
#bacibaci



ARMANI DRESS CODE: SMART CASUAL: #AlexanderSkarsgard @SamuelLJackson and @_RichardMadden took in the relaxed vibe (see: cardigans, loose cut bomber jackets and baggy trousers) of #GiorgioArmani at the #Milan menswear show. #SunglassesIndoors



Roberta Armani with @_richardmadden, @SamuelLJackson and #AlexanderSkargard, some of the special guests at the #GiorgioArmani Men's SS20 fashion show held in Milan #mfw #ArmaniStars









Special guests at the #GiorgioArmani Men’s SS20 fashion show reveal what it was like to be at the brand’s headquarters for the special show #mfw #ArmaniStars 
@IanThorpe @samuelljackson @_richardmadden @mengonimarco #MaharajaSawaiPadmanbhSingh #FrancescoVezzoli #AlexanderSkargard


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is Alex in Sweden graduating from midsummer


----------



## Santress

More fan photos from June 17, 2019 (Milan, Italy):




*marcopiracciniphoto*  True Blood, true love ❤️

#alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #armani #trueblood #biglittlelies #fashionweek













*_ljfe_*  Can't stop thinking about what happened last Monday. I had the best time with my baby "pulcino" aka Alexander Skarsgard, the love of my life. I've been waiting for this moment for like 10 yrs and suddenely it happened. Can't believe i really met, hugged and kiss him; it looks like a dream but its real and that dream i've always thought would never realized actually became true He didnt stop smiling, he's humble, so sweet, very kind with all the fans and i miss him so bad. Thanks for all these emotions @rexdanger love you forever and ever






*_ljfe_ * That smile is everything. My pulcino, i miss him #alexanderskarsgard#skarsgardfamily#trueblood#biglittlelies#generationkill#hbo#love#bestactor#happyness#movies##moviesaddicted#tvshowaddicted#fashionweek#giorgioarmani#instagram#instagood#instagram#instagood#picoftheday#boy#gayboy#twinkboy#gaymilano#instagay#gaymilan#gaylife#gayitalia#gayitaly#love#lovelife


----------



## audiogirl

I don't care how much you like a celebrity. You really don't assault them and then cling on for dear life. It's just creepy. You have to respect the celeb's personal space


----------



## lilopond23045

audiogirl said:


> I don't care how much you like a celebrity. You really don't assault them and then cling on for dear life. It's just creepy. You have to respect the celeb's personal space


Totally, it was so cringy and pathetic.


----------



## Santress

Alex did a call-in interview (from Sweden) with *The Kyle & Jackie O Show* this morning (June 24, 2019, Sydney, Australia time). Did anyone catch it?

Here are some clips shared by the show on twitter:

Alexander Skarsgard is here!!!



We don't think Kyle will be going to Sweden for Summer anytime soon



It's a seafood date with Alexander Skarsgard



'They were intense to shoot' Alexander on sex scenes with Nicole



'Something I'll never forget' Alexander on working with Meryl Streep



'We never meant to do a second season' Alexander @big_little_lies

https://twitter.com/kyleandjackieo/status/1142919397339648000

Kyle reckons the life of an actor is horrible for one reason...

https://twitter.com/kyleandjackieo/status/1142919921455656960

OMG! Alexander Skarsgard loves vegemite! But he made a big mistake...

https://twitter.com/kyleandjackieo/status/1142920142713606144


----------



## Aurora222

lilopond23045 said:


> Totally, it was so cringy and pathetic.


I agree, but I think they both asked first if they could hug him.  On the video of the guy you can hear Alex laughing (I think uncomfortably) and saying “yeah sure”.  The girl bothers me less than the guy because she didn’t try to climb him and plant a big wet one on his neck.  Kudos to Alex, I think if someone did that to me I would immediately say ooh yuck and wipe my neck off.  Because you know that guy was drooling lol.

When I first saw the video my very first thought was “on dec 31 Rex danger should put this video out with the same text as they one last year (“Happy New Year!! Aim high in 2019 my friends!”).  Hopefully if you remember that video you will see why this reminded me of it,


----------



## Aurora222

I have a question.... maybe a week ago or so someone posted something like “ his place must still be undergoing renovations”. He was in nyc at the time, I think it might have been attached to the Bowery hotel pics.  
Were you saying his place in the east village, or one in Brooklyn, or elsewhere?  Curious if this was just a guess, or if there is some history behind it.  Thanks!


----------



## Zola24

Santress said:


> Alex did a call-in interview (from Sweden) with The Kyle & Jackie O Show this morning (June 24, 2019, Sydney, Australia time). *Did anyone catch it?*



The full audio version is here https://player.whooshkaa.com/episode?id=387615


----------



## lilopond23045

Aurora222 said:


> I agree, but I think they both asked first if they could hug him.  On the video of the guy you can hear Alex laughing (I think uncomfortably) and saying “yeah sure”.  The girl bothers me less than the guy because she didn’t try to climb him and plant a big wet one on his neck.  Kudos to Alex, I think if someone did that to me I would immediately say ooh yuck and wipe my neck off.  Because you know that guy was drooling lol.
> 
> When I first saw the video my very first thought was “on dec 31 Rex danger should put this video out with the same text as they one last year (“Happy New Year!! Aim high in 2019 my friends!”).  Hopefully if you remember that video you will see why this reminded me of it,


Whether you ask or not as a human with any kind of decency you should not be kissing a stranger, if you ask for hug and just do a quick pat that fine i guess (still ridiculous) but not acting like a fool


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> Alex did a call-in interview (from Sweden) with *The Kyle & Jackie O Show* this morning (June 24, 2019, Sydney, Australia time). Did anyone catch it?
> 
> Here are some clips shared by the show on twitter:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We don't think Kyle will be going to Sweden for Summer anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> It's a seafood date with Alexander Skarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> 'They were intense to shoot' Alexander on sex scenes with Nicole
> 
> 
> 
> 'Something I'll never forget' Alexander on working with Meryl Streep
> 
> 
> 
> 'We never meant to do a second season' Alexander @big_little_lies
> 
> https://twitter.com/kyleandjackieo/status/1142919397339648000
> 
> Kyle reckons the life of an actor is horrible for one reason...
> 
> https://twitter.com/kyleandjackieo/status/1142919921455656960
> 
> OMG! Alexander Skarsgard loves vegemite! But he made a big mistake...
> 
> https://twitter.com/kyleandjackieo/status/1142920142713606144




Small point... I think it was prerecorded on the night of the 20th or earlier, not live yesterday.  At about 1:30 in he says they are “getting ready “ to celebrate midsommarfest.


----------



## Aurora222

lilopond23045 said:


> Whether you ask or not as a human with any kind of decency you should not be kissing a stranger, if you ask for hug and just do a quick pat that fine i guess (still ridiculous) but not acting like a fool



Yes I would never do it as I think it puts the celebrity in a bad position.  I likely wouldn’t even ask for a pic with him.  Not really me but I thought he was nice to participate.  Just felt really sorry for him when the guy basically tried to climb him lol.


----------



## audiogirl

Aurora222 said:


> Yes I would never do it as I think it puts the celebrity in a bad position.  I likely wouldn’t even ask for a pic with him.  Not really me but I thought he was nice to participate.  Just felt really sorry for him when the guy basically tried to climb him lol.


I went to a Q&A he gave and afterwards he stopped and let people take pics. I stood maybe 5-6 ft away, enough room for their pics. I just enjoyed his glorious beauty close up. I didn't take a pic or pose with him. I'm not shy, but I figured there would be better quality pics taken by others, and I didn't need a pic to remember the occasion. Maybe I should have thought about how nice it would feel to remember being even briefly hugged for a pic, but I truly can imagine that.

Fans take advantage of him. I guess they do that and worse to other celebs. I saw a shot of one woman giving him an ass grab while they posed for a pic at Dragon con quite a while back. And around that time I saw another woman not only climb him, but then she wedged her fingers through the buttons on his shirt so she could fondle his chest.

He is very good to his fans. His handlers tried to usher him out after that Q&A I mentioned, but he insisted on waiting so fans could take pics. And another time I saw a very funny video where his handlers tried to hurry him into a car, but there were still a lot of fans waiting in the rope line hoping for autographs and pics after a movie premier. He got herded into the car, so he slid all the way across the seat and exited the other car door and returned to the rope line to see to the fans.

I would just hate for fans to get so obnoxious that he stopped being so generous with his time for them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Aurora222 said:


> Small point... I think it was prerecorded on the night of the 20th or earlier, not live yesterday.  At about 1:30 in he says they are “getting ready “ to celebrate midsommarfest.


Not pre-recorded. It was live, I listened to it Monday morning. He was running 10mins late. It was supposed to start at 8am, and they talked about waiting for him before it started at 8.10am.


----------



## MelisaMer

HELLO TO YOU ALL.

After listening to the radio interview mentioned above, I am left wondering ""*who was his Australian female room mate when he was living in LA"???* Does anyone know? He said she introduced him to Vegamite while they were living together. I checked google to when he bought his own home in LA and the articles say that he "finally got his own place after living in LA for 6 years". So where was he living for those 6 years? He may have lived the 2 years at his then girl friends place but that leaves 4 more years. All I recall is that he was living like a gypsy crashing at his friends places. I always assumed he lived at  Bjorn' house/garage (as he mentioned) the longest. But he never mentioned having an actual room mate, let alone an Australian woman as far as I remember. I've looked online and cannot find anything on this. I know there are some great detectives at this forum and fans who have been members here for 10 years so I am hoping you guys know the answer. Thanks 
BTW I think it would be great to be room mates with him. He is clean an organized, he loves to cook, he is funny. What more can you ask for in a room mate


----------



## ellasam

MelisaMer said:


> HELLO TO YOU ALL.
> 
> After listening to the radio interview mentioned above, I am left wondering ""*who was his Australian female room mate when he was living in LA"???* Does anyone know? He said she introduced him to Vegamite while they were living together. I checked google to when he bought his own home in LA and the articles say that he "finally got his own place after living in LA for 6 years". So where was he living for those 6 years? He may have lived the 2 years at his then girl friends place but that leaves 4 more years. All I recall is that he was living like a gypsy crashing at his friends places. I always assumed he lived at  Bjorn' house/garage (as he mentioned) the longest. But he never mentioned having an actual room mate, let alone an Australian woman as far as I remember. I've looked online and cannot find anything on this. I know there are some great detectives at this forum and fans who have been members here for 10 years so I am hoping you guys know the answer. Thanks
> BTW I think it would be great to be room mates with him. He is clean an organized, he loves to cook, he is funny. What more can you ask for in a room mate



I was wondering this to.......thoughts anyone?


----------



## Aurora222

MelisaMer said:


> HELLO TO YOU ALL.
> 
> After listening to the radio interview mentioned above, I am left wondering ""*who was his Australian female room mate when he was living in LA"???* Does anyone know? He said she introduced him to Vegamite while they were living together. I checked google to when he bought his own home in LA and the articles say that he "finally got his own place after living in LA for 6 years". So where was he living for those 6 years? He may have lived the 2 years at his then girl friends place but that leaves 4 more years. All I recall is that he was living like a gypsy crashing at his friends places. I always assumed he lived at  Bjorn' house/garage (as he mentioned) the longest. But he never mentioned having an actual room mate, let alone an Australian woman as far as I remember. I've looked online and cannot find anything on this. I know there are some great detectives at this forum and fans who have been members here for 10 years so I am hoping you guys know the answer. Thanks
> BTW I think it would be great to be room mates with him. He is clean an organized, he loves to cook, he is funny. What more can you ask for in a room mate



I wondered when I heard it, because I don’t think he specified the time frame, either.  So it could have even been who he lived with while filming bll1.  Has he ever said who that was? All I’ve heard is friends with two kids.  So it could have been more recent.


----------



## lilopond23045

Aurora222 said:


> I wondered when I heard it, because I don’t think he specified the time frame, either.  So it could have even been who he lived with while filming bll1.  Has he ever said who that was? All I’ve heard is friends with two kids.  So it could have been more recent.


You he could have meant his early days in LA way before true blood


----------



## bellebottomblues

Welcome MelisaMer!  I also wondered the same after the interview.  I love how every once in a while we get some new little piece of information from Alex.  That said, I bet there's a lot of things about him fans know nothing about.  He seems like a pretty clever person to me.  He claims to be a private guy and I believe him.  He can have his privacy and secrets.  I don't need to know all of those.  He is very generous with his fans. Often he is quite entertaining and accommodating when giving autographs and allowing photos.  The parts of his life he keeps personal as opposed to what he gives to the public certainly must keep things balanced in his life.  I say good for him!


----------



## bellebottomblues

Also, Thanks Much Santress for posting all the recent photos from the fashion show, the fan photos and the radio show with Alex from Australia.  He is so gorgeous all dressed up.  I always enjoy listening to him in an interview, I love hearing his voice!

Your efforts to bring all of that here are appreciated.


----------



## ellasam

Aurora222 said:


> I wondered when I heard it, because I don’t think he specified the time frame, either.  So it could have even been who he lived with while filming bll1.  Has he ever said who that was? All I’ve heard is friends with two kids.  So it could have been more recent.


 I think that was Bjorn and his family during BLL.


----------



## MelisaMer

bellebottomblues said:


> Welcome MelisaMer!  I also wondered the same after the interview.  I love how every once in a while we get some new little piece of information from Alex.  That said, I bet there's a lot of things about him fans know nothing about.  He seems like a pretty clever person to me.  He claims to be a private guy and I believe him.  He can have his privacy and secrets.  I don't need to know all of those.  He is very generous with his fans. Often he is quite entertaining and accommodating when giving autographs and allowing photos.  The parts of his life he keeps personal as opposed to what he gives to the public certainly must keep things balanced in his life.  I say good for him!


Thank You for the welcome Bellebottomblues


----------



## Aurora222

ellasam said:


> I think that was Bjorn and his family during BLL.


Who is bjorn?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> I have a question.... maybe a week ago or so someone posted something like “ his place must still be undergoing renovations”. He was in nyc at the time, I think it might have been attached to the Bowery hotel pics.
> Were you saying his place in the east village, or one in Brooklyn, or elsewhere?  Curious if this was just a guess, or if there is some history behind it.  Thanks!



The only two properties that he is known to own are his apartment in the East Village, because it's public record, and the apartment in Stockholm, which he told us about.
He was supposed to have been apartment in Brooklyn right after the 2018 Golden Globes, but as the source for this is the NY Post, I wouldn't be surprised if it never happened.
https://ny.curbed.com/2017/8/28/16214546/alexander-skarsgard-nyc-apartment-east-village

https://nypost.com/2018/01/10/big-little-lies-star-eyeing-brooklyn-fixer-upper/

There was some curiosity as to whether or not something was being done to his apartment when he returned to NYC after filming GvK. This is because he was papped several times in just a few days in from of the Bowery Hotel, which is just a few blocks from his apartment. But that frequency stopped after a few days. If he's papped in NYC it's usually coming back from the gym, not several times a day.



Aurora222 said:


> Who is bjorn?



Bjorne Larson, long time friend who also directed Alex and Fares in Kill Your Darlings.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472118/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_39

Bjrone and his wife Lisa are basically a home away from home for a lot of Swedish actors, Alicia Vikander has also stayed with them when she's been in LA.

As for the Aussie roommate, who the heck knows, but I'm presuming it was probably well before TB. Another question in need of a follow up.
Didn't he mention something about not filming anything for awhile (I have to go back and listen)? I admit that at this point I'd really like some announcement of a new role.

GvK news: Warner Bros today was first up among the Hollywood majors to present at CineEurope as the annual exhibition convention kicked off in Barcelona. The studio showed footage from its horror and DC stables, along with an early look at _Godzilla Vs Kong__ ... _European exhibitors further got an early exclusive look at Godzilla Vs Kong, the next title in WB and Legendary’s monster franchise which is readying for battle beginning March 11, 2020 internationally."
https://deadline.com/2019/06/warner...knives-out-studiocanal-cineeurope-1202633778/

Right now it looks like they're holding off on moving GvK.

And welcome to our new members!


----------



## ellasam

Aurora222 said:


> Who is bjorn?


 He’s a good friend of his, you’ve probably seen him, blond , kind of short,  Bjorn Larson, he’s married with two kids. They’ve been good friends for many years.


----------



## Aurora222

ellasam said:


> He’s a good friend of his, you’ve probably seen him, blond , kind of short,  Bjorn Larson, he’s married with two kids. They’ve been good friends for many years.



I looked him up on imdb, I don’t think I’ve ever seen a picture with him in it, but I haven’t been around long so most of what I’ve seen have been him with nyc and Stockholm friends, and pics at a whole lot of (I assume) parties / paid public appearance type stuff like the met ball and the thing in Hong Kong and Derek’s parties.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/21/alexander-skarsgard-hasnt-had-his-own-home-in-over-two-years/
I only heard of East Village Manhattan in NYC and Stockholm apartment. Maybe Alex has just watched the Brooklyn Heights residences, but chose East Village Manhattan


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The only two properties that he is known to own are his apartment in the East Village, because it's public record, and the apartment in Stockholm, which he told us about.
> He was supposed to have been apartment in Brooklyn right after the 2018 Golden Globes, but as the source for this is the NY Post, I wouldn't be surprised if it never happened.
> https://ny.curbed.com/2017/8/28/16214546/alexander-skarsgard-nyc-apartment-east-village
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/01/10/big-little-lies-star-eyeing-brooklyn-fixer-upper/
> 
> There was some curiosity as to whether or not something was being done to his apartment when he returned to NYC after filming GvK. This is because he was papped several times in just a few days in from of the Bowery Hotel, which is just a few blocks from his apartment. But that frequency stopped after a few days. If he's papped in NYC it's usually coming back from the gym, not several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Bjorne Larson, long time friend who also directed Alex and Fares in Kill Your Darlings.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472118/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_39
> 
> Bjrone and his wife Lisa are basically a home away from home for a lot of Swedish actors, Alicia Vikander has also stayed with them when she's been in LA.
> 
> As for the Aussie roommate, who the heck knows, but I'm presuming it was probably well before TB. Another question in need of a follow up.
> Didn't he mention something about not filming anything for awhile (I have to go back and listen)? I admit that at this point I'd really like some announcement of a new role.
> 
> GvK news: Warner Bros today was first up among the Hollywood majors to present at CineEurope as the annual exhibition convention kicked off in Barcelona. The studio showed footage from its horror and DC stables, along with an early look at _Godzilla Vs Kong__ ... _European exhibitors further got an early exclusive look at Godzilla Vs Kong, the next title in WB and Legendary’s monster franchise which is readying for battle beginning March 11, 2020 internationally."
> https://deadline.com/2019/06/warner...knives-out-studiocanal-cineeurope-1202633778/
> 
> Right now it looks like they're holding off on moving GvK.
> 
> And welcome to our new members!





M.Skarsgård said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2018/11/21/alexander-skarsgard-hasnt-had-his-own-home-in-over-two-years/
> I only heard of East Village Manhattan in NYC and Stockholm apartment. Maybe Alex has just watched the Brooklyn Heights residences, but chose East Village Manhattan



I know he bought the place in the east village in August 2017(you can see the sale record online) and at some point shortly after that supposedly a place in Stockholm, but  then he supposedly looked in Brooklyn a few months later.  

But most of his recent sightings in nyc have been in Brooklyn, and dada’s pics during their recent time there were mostly posted in Brooklyn, and there were no pics of Alex going to from gym in that time.  So when I saw that post that someone did I wondered if they had heard something about him redoing a place in Brooklyn.  The photo stop in front of the Bowery looked more to me like he was waiting for an uber  than like he had left there to walk home to an east village apartment (because duh he didn’t walk, he just stood there looking pretty).  Don’t see why he would be redoing his east village place.  It looked newly rehabbed when he bought it.  But who knows.  The place he looked at in Brooklyn (if he did) went off the market about 2 months later with no visible sale record, not that there aren’t dozens of places there.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> I know he bought the place in the east village in August 2017(you can see the sale record online) and at some point shortly after that supposedly a place in Stockholm, but  then he supposedly looked in Brooklyn a few months later.
> 
> But most of his recent sightings in nyc have been in Brooklyn, and dada’s pics during their recent time there were mostly posted in Brooklyn, and there were no pics of Alex going to from gym in that time.  So when I saw that post that someone did I wondered if they had heard something about him redoing a place in Brooklyn.  The photo stop in front of the Bowery looked more to me like he was waiting for an uber  than like he had left there to walk home to an east village apartment (because duh he didn’t walk, he just stood there looking pretty).  Don’t see why he would be redoing his east village place.  It looked newly rehabbed when he bought it.  But who knows.  The place he looked at in Brooklyn (if he did) went off the market about 2 months later with no visible sale record, not that there aren’t dozens of places there.


Is Brooklyn Heights a better place for celeb? What's wrong with East village Manhattan? Or may be also Dada and Alex's friends to live in Brooklyn 
it just wonder?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> I know he bought the place in the east village in August 2017*(you can see the sale record online)* and at some point shortly after that supposedly a place in Stockholm, but  then he supposedly looked in Brooklyn a few months later.
> 
> But most of his recent sightings in nyc have been in* Brooklyn, and dada’s pics during their recent time there were mostly posted in Brooklyn*, and there were no pics of Alex going to from gym in that time.  So when I saw that post that someone did I wondered if they had heard something about him redoing a place in Brooklyn.  *The photo stop in front of the Bowery looked more to me like he was waiting for an uber  t*han like he had left there to walk home to an east village apartment (because duh he didn’t walk, he just stood there looking pretty).  Don’t see why he would be redoing his east village place.  It looked newly rehabbed when he bought it.  But who knows.  The place he looked at in Brooklyn (if he did) went off the market about 2 months later with no visible sale record, not that there aren’t dozens of places there.



Yes, I mentioned the fact that the East Village apartment is public record.
Or he was texting a friend who was staying at the Bowery because he wanted to know when they were leaving their room.



M.Skarsgård said:


> Is Brooklyn Heights a better place for celeb? What's wrong with East village Manhattan? O*r may be also Dada and Alex's friends to live in Brooklyn *
> it just wonder?



Yes, it's entirely possible, in fact highly likely, that Alex has friends all over NYC, including Brooklyn. It doesn't mean he's living there.


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is Brooklyn Heights a better place for celeb? What's wrong with East village Manhattan? Or may be also Dada and Alex's friends to live in Brooklyn
> it just wonder?


Yes a lot of Brooklyn  is a big celebrity area.  I think it is a bit more relaxed than east village, and there may be fewer paparazzi around,  I think it is a bit more like Södermalm than east village.
As for what’s wrong with east village, nothing, and we don’t really know that he isn’t living there, but there hasn’t been much proof he does lately, either.

If he is wanting a bigger place, or even just as an investment.  I still wonder why he was walking around with a space heater.  That just screams renovations to me lol.


----------



## Aurora222

To buckeye
Re, Yes, I mentioned the fact that the East Village apartment is public record.
Or he was texting a friend who was staying at the Bowery because he wanted to know when they were leaving their room.

I know, I saw that part of your post after I posted my reply.
Yes, he could have been texting a friend.  Lots of things he could have been doing,  he might have thought it looked like rain so he just stood there for a bit.  He might have felt like getting his pic taken so he went and stood there,  Personally, if i was meeting someone there I would wait inside not outside where I could be photographed,  I would only wait outside if waiting for a pickup because that would require me being there to jump in car quickly.  My money is on uber, but yes, could have been something else.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Why Alex did not buy right after the Brooklyn Heights apartment when Alex moved to NYC. We don't know whether he even has Brooklyn Heights so as you said that friends from NYC Brooklyn Heights


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Aurora & Melisa!
Fan photo of Alex in Stockholm shared today (June 27, 2019) on instagram:




*afro.dom*  Stockholm-life: Spent all of lunch deciding whether or not to ask him for a photo. But it happened. #fangirl #alexanderskarsgård






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA3NTUyODcxODk3MzUwMjQzMA==.2

Source:  The June 27, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/afro.dom/


----------



## Santress

More pics shared today (June 27, 2019):




*nihanphotoshoot* Alexander and I had apparently booked the same time for a new passport with the police today, typically
#alexanderskarsgard # alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #tarzan






*insta_art_jule*  I can’t explain how happy I am I just met my idol @rexdanger in my favorite city! So nice and so handsome!

#alexanderskarsgård#alexanderskarsgard#happy#fan#stockholm#sweden#nice#finally#idol#instapic#picofday#likeforliks


----------



## MelisaMer

Santress said:


> Welcome, Aurora & Melisa!
> Fan photo of Alex in Stockholm shared today (June 27, 2019) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4473028
> 
> 
> *afro.dom*  Stockholm-life: Spent all of lunch deciding whether or not to ask him for a photo. But it happened. #fangirl #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473030
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/9410591209f3af1cea8c59075a3fe32c/5D16FEA3/t51.12442-15/e35/64784852_207240186926263_657302440913550019_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3NTUyODcxODk3MzUwMjQzMA==.2
> 
> Source:  The June 27, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/afro.dom/



Thank you for the welcome and the pictures Santress


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> Welcome, Aurora & Melisa!
> Fan photo of Alex in Stockholm shared today (June 27, 2019) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4473028
> 
> 
> *afro.dom*  Stockholm-life: Spent all of lunch deciding whether or not to ask him for a photo. But it happened. #fangirl #alexanderskarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473030
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/9410591209f3af1cea8c59075a3fe32c/5D16FEA3/t51.12442-15/e35/64784852_207240186926263_657302440913550019_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3NTUyODcxODk3MzUwMjQzMA==.2
> 
> Source:  The June 27, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/afro.dom/




Thanks to Santress and everyone else who has welcomed me !

So I want to know....
1. Were they both eating lunch and she couldn’t decide, or was she his waitress (I like to think I’m pretty calm and not easily freaked but I think I would lose it if I was waiting tables and he plunked himself down at one of mine) or what?
2 who was he having lunch with?  Did anyone see anything on this? (Yes I’m being nosy so shoot me.  This is a fan board isn’t it )
3 what did he do to his thumb to get the boo boo? Perhaps a midsommar fall? 

Don’t know Swedish law, but if it is like US and you forfeit your current passport when you renew, he may be staying in Sweden for a few weeks.

It’s kind of nice to see him just hanging out in Stockholm with normal people for a change instead of the nyc crew.


----------



## jooa

Aurora222 said:


> Don’t know Swedish law, but if it is like US and you forfeit your current passport when you renew, he may be staying in Sweden for a few weeks.


I think that he was there to pick up his new passport. He was in Stockholm a few weeks ago so I guess he then applied for renewal and now he just came for a new one. When you renew your passport, you can still use the old one as long as all 'passport validity' in the country you go to are preserved so he could and still can travel even today.


----------



## Santress

Bts pic shared on instagram this morning (June 28, 2019):




*mcdonelltwins*  We LOVED working with Alexander Skarsgard! What amazing memories #BigLittleLies






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/d1d22db9d4cbaeef59da380f056479bf/5D1839CE/t51.12442-15/e35/65385790_690039904776281_4700747997637361430_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3NjAyODQzMDQ4Mzk4MTc1MQ==.2

Source:  The June 28, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/everleighofficial/


----------



## MelisaMer

And I'm still waiting for the identity of his Australian room mate  I haven't given up on this... I'm counting on you guys. I know one of you will post the answer here today 

I'm just putting it out there into the universe hoping it will work


----------



## ellasam

Aurora222 said:


> Thanks to Santress and everyone else who has welcomed me !
> 
> So I want to know....
> 1. Were they both eating lunch and she couldn’t decide, or was she his waitress (I like to think I’m pretty calm and not easily freaked but I think I would lose it if I was waiting tables and he plunked himself down at one of mine) or what?
> 2 who was he having lunch with?  Did anyone see anything on this? (Yes I’m being nosy so shoot me.  This is a fan board isn’t it )
> 3 what did he do to his thumb to get the boo boo? Perhaps a midsommar fall?
> 
> Don’t know Swedish law, but if it is like US and you forfeit your current passport when you renew, he may be staying in Sweden for a few weeks.
> 
> It’s kind of nice to see him just hanging out in Stockholm with normal people for a change instead of the nyc crew.



Glad I’m not the only one... #3, I saw the Band Aide , and also wondered what he did to his thumb!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora222

jooa said:


> I think that he was there to pick up his new passport. He was in Stockholm a few weeks ago so I guess he then applied for renewal and now he just came for a new one. When you renew your passport, you can still use the old one as long as all 'passport validity' in the country you go to are preserved so he could and still can travel even today.



Interesting! I haven’t renewed mine for a couple of years, but here they take it from you when you apply and send it back with a hole in it when they send your new one,  I think I like your way better!

Thanks for the explanation...


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex at the *2019 Glastonbury Festival* with Taron Egerton and Vas J. Morgan (editor-in-chief of Tings Magazine):




Glasto!



via






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA3NzA0NjQ2NjI1MzU2MzkzMw==.2

Source:  The June 29, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/vasjmorgan/


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is Brooklyn Heights a better place for celeb? What's wrong with East village Manhattan? Or may be also Dada and Alex's friends to live in Brooklyn
> it just wonder?


I highly doubt he would pick any place to live based on the idea that it is preferred by celebs. Brooklyn heights is more residential than urban Manhattan. Brooklyn, itself, varies with pockets of various ethnicities. Also varies from lower class all the way on up. I was born in Brooklyn, so I had a giggle at picturing it a celeb hot spot. That's not to say that some people (including hipsters) wouldn't be attracted to it's colorful environment. And there are some upscale locales. I feel he would be attracted to ambiance and architectural style.

Maybe or maybe not he looked at a property in Brooklyn. But there's no indication he bought it.


----------



## MelisaMer

Yes he is at the Glastonbury festival and he is hanging out with Alexa. Her friends are there too ofcourse. There are more recent instastories of them. In case anyone is interested, Alex is wearing that tshirt that says "When men were men"
"Old town ale house chicago" with a picture of a boy drinking margarita and white trousers and his addidas black and white stripe slippers. And Alexa has a flowery red dress as they are walking in the crowd during the day today. And there are vids of Alex from behind at the night time concert too. And as a big surprise he is also on Alexa's live ig story ( i think). Not his face but his legs and bare feet lol  I don't remember seeing a picture of the bottom of his feet before so thanks Alexa 

I wondered two things after seeing all this. One is that Alexa's new young musician boyfriend ( as speculated) also gave a small concert there a day before. So he and his band are there but I didn't see any pics or vids of him with Alexa or her friends. Instead here she is hanging with Alex. Maybe I just missed seeing him, or maybe they broke up already or maybe the rumors were false to start with. I dont know but he was at the Bourbour fashion show sitting next to Alexa just a week ago.

Secondly, according to instagram stories, there was a simmilar festival in Stockholm today and some of his friends including Fares was there. Dada was having dinner with Alex's sister in her ig stories so he is in Stockholm. Even though Dada seems to accompany Alex almost everywhere he goes, he never seems to go to a location where Alexa will be. I get the feeling there is a big problem between Dada and Alexa. And I have always wondered what it might be. Dada seems to quickly be friends with everyone in Alex's circle and seems like a likable easy going guy. But not with Alexa. I don't think so anyway. Does any one agree with me and/or have an idea as to why?


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> New pic of Alex at the *2019 Glastonbury Festival* with Taron Egerton and Vas J. Morgan (editor-in-chief of Tings Magazine):
> 
> View attachment 4475264
> 
> 
> Glasto!
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475284
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/fd7a23464a2d013989445d6e16cad870/5D1A5938/t51.12442-15/e35/64472854_879887739070723_7752701282031122598_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3NzA0NjQ2NjI1MzU2MzkzMw==.2
> 
> Source:  The June 29, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/vasjmorgan/




Thanks for the pics!
Is it just me, or does he look remarkably ****faced for 11 am?  The others, don’t, though, so maybe it is just um... the lighting....?

Or maybe... I had been thinking lately that he looked kind of like he had gotten botox and filler because he hasn’t been raising his eyebrows much.  Maybe that expressiom on his face isn’t from liquor, it’s because he raised his eyebrows, and he’s thinking “ holy sh1t this hurts with all that injected stuff in there!”  

On the up side, it appears he can still raise his eyebrows. Handy ability for an actor.


----------



## Aurora222

MelisaMer said:


> Yes he is at the Glastonbury festival and he is hanging out with Alexa. Her friends are there too ofcourse. There are more recent instastories of them. In case anyone is interested, Alex is wearing that tshirt that says "When men were men"
> "Old town ale house chicago" with a picture of a boy drinking margarita and white trousers and his addidas black and white stripe slippers. And Alexa has a flowery red dress as they are walking in the crowd during the day today. And there are vids of Alex from behind at the night time concert too. And as a big surprise he is also on Alexa's live ig story ( i think). Not his face but his legs and bare feet lol  I don't remember seeing a picture of the bottom of his feet before so thanks Alexa
> 
> I wondered two things after seeing all this. One is that Alexa's new young musician boyfriend ( as speculated) also gave a small concert there a day before. So he and his band are there but I didn't see any pics or vids of him with Alexa or her friends. Instead here she is hanging with Alex. Maybe I just missed seeing him, or maybe they broke up already or maybe the rumors were false to start with. I dont know but he was at the Bourbour fashion show sitting next to Alexa just a week ago.
> 
> Secondly, according to instagram stories, there was a simmilar festival in Stockholm today and some of his friends including Fares was there. Dada was having dinner with Alex's sister in her ig stories so he is in Stockholm. Even though Dada seems to accompany Alex almost everywhere he goes, he never seems to go to a location where Alexa will be. I get the feeling there is a big problem between Dada and Alexa. And I have always wondered what it might be. Dada seems to quickly be friends with everyone in Alex's circle and seems like a likable easy going guy. But not with Alexa. I don't think so anyway. Does any one agree with me and/or have an idea as to why?



Oh gag.  I didn’t know that shirt was from Chicago,  I live in Chicago, old town is my old neighborhood.  Weird to think he is wearing a shirt from there, like it was weird when he went to beacon a few months ago. That is about ten miles from where I grew up.  Places you just don’t expect him to pop up. Should be cool but instead feels mildly creepy, like I could be walking down the street and there he would be.  Eek!

Two questions... does anyone know why he was in Chicago? I saw a pic from about a year ago there,  just never knew why he was here.

Second, can you direct me to where some of all these glasto pics are ? I can’t see, to find any of them. Thanks


----------



## MelisaMer

I just want to add/correct my post above. After doing some more digging I was able to find some photo's of Alexa with Orson Fry and Waseem  at the festival together. But Alex wasn't there at those pics. And it just so happens that Orson is also wearing white pants. His pants look much more like the one in Alexa's ig story. So i am now guessing those are the feet of a yonger boy Fry and not Alex. 
But I find it funny that they are both wearing white pants. I mean its all mud and grass. What are they thinking lol....


----------



## MelisaMer

Aurora222 said:


> Oh gag.  I didn’t know that shirt was from Chicago,  I live in Chicago, old town is my old neighborhood.  Weird to think he is wearing a shirt from there, like it was weird when he went to beacon a few months ago. That is about ten miles from where I grew up.  Places you just don’t expect him to pop up. Should be cool but instead feels mildly creepy, like I could be walking down the street and there he would be.  Eek!
> 
> Two questions... does anyone know why he was in Chicago? I saw a pic from about a year ago there,  just never knew why he was here.
> 
> Second, can you direct me to where some of all these glasto pics are ? I can’t see, to find any of them. Thanks


Hello Aurora222.
If i remember correctly he was in Chicago about a year ago to see a play that Michael Shannon was in (his co star from Little Drummer girl and his friend). He went there with his another one of his besty Jack Mcbreyer. The 3 of them were at a bar in Chicago and thats the first time that shirt appeared.
As for the ig stories from the festival, they all appear on Alexa's close friends ig's who are at the festival with her. Mostly on Nicholas and Aimee's storys.

I saw the pics with Orson Fry on getty images. If you google the name they appear


----------



## Aurora222

MelisaMer said:


> I wondered two things after seeing all this. One is that Alexa's new young musician boyfriend ( as speculated) also gave a small concert there a day before. So he and his band are there but I didn't see any pics or vids of him with Alexa or her friends. Instead here she is hanging with Alex. Maybe I just missed seeing him, or maybe they broke up already or maybe the rumors were false to start with. I dont know but he was at the Bourbour fashion show sitting next to Alexa just a week ago.
> 
> Secondly, according to instagram stories, there was a simmilar festival in Stockholm today and some of his friends including Fares was there. Dada was having dinner with Alex's sister in her ig stories so he is in Stockholm. Even though Dada seems to accompany Alex almost everywhere he goes, he never seems to go to a location where Alexa will be. I get the feeling there is a big problem between Dada and Alexa. And I have always wondered what it might be. Dada seems to quickly be friends with everyone in Alex's circle and seems like a likable easy going guy. But not with Alexa. I don't think so anyway. Does any one agree with me and/or have an idea as to why?



Re the supposed new guy
This surprises you how exactly lol? 

When those pics of her and young pup surfaced, I remembered her comment A year or two ago about Harry Stiles,  She was asked if she ever thought about dating Harry, and she said no, he was far too young for her.. Harry is 25.  Young pup is I think 23.  Hmm.  Not to discount the attraction of serious (family) money as a backup in case her business tAnks, but still. 

Re Stockholm 
Yeah, I wondered the same.  Plus, I would think dada might like to go to glasto.  Seems like it would be his kind of thing, so would be a shame if he wanted to go.  But who knows.

Sorry I can’t help with your questions, I haven’t been here long enough.  But I would also like to know.  Re the Stockholm thing, I’m probably unfair, he has gone to glasto  before, but I always think 1. Man, whenever she whistles, there he is and 2. Does he really like glasto ? Would he go if Alexa didn’t?


----------



## Aurora222

MelisaMer said:


> Hello Aurora222.
> If i remember correctly he was in Chicago about a year ago to see a play that Michael Shannon was in (his co star from Little Drummer girl and his friend). He went there with his another one of his besty Jack Mcbreyer. The 3 of them were at a bar in Chicago and thats the first time that shirt appeared.
> As for the ig stories from the festival, they all appear on Alexa's close friends ig's who are at the festival with her. Mostly on Nicholas and Aimee's storys.
> 
> I saw the pics with Orson Fry on getty images. If you google the name they appear



Thanks for the info re Chicago.  Just one problem, I uh (shamefaced) don’t have a clue what the names are of Alexa’s clan.  Other than Derek whatshisface


----------



## Aurora222

MelisaMer said:


> I just want to add/correct my post above. After doing some more digging I was able to find some photo's of Alexa with Orson Fry and Waseem  at the festival together. But Alex wasn't there at those pics. And it just so happens that Orson is also wearing white pants. His pants look much more like the one in Alexa's ig story. So i am now guessing those are the feet of a yonger boy Fry and not Alex.
> But I find it funny that they are both wearing white pants. I mean its all mud and grass. What are they thinking lol....


I thought those feet looked a bit small and the waistband looked wrong,  Alex’s pants look to be a drawstring  and to me they look pale yellow.

Alexa got great press for wearing a white flouncy dress day 1 because it was different and she is Alexa and the press are wrapped around her finger. Maybe she chose all their outfits for them to coordinate with hers.


----------



## MelisaMer

Aurora222 said:


> Thanks for the info re Chicago.  Just one problem, I uh (shamefaced) don’t have a clue what the names are of Alexa’s clan.  Other than Derek whatshisface


Search on IG for the names: Nicholas Grimshaw & Aimee Phillips. They are on Alexa's friends list. They follow each other. Then click on the latest festival photos on both  these accounts and look at the other tagged names in the group photo to see the others in the group. And then look at their ig stories. And so on... this would be a good start


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!

Here he is in a few of their June 29, 2019 insta stories:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1A57A0&oh=074b8d74821b5023eb13a76069f15d53

http://sendvid.com/s9gs7bj7

Source:  The June 29, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/msaimeephillips/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1B340F&oh=3eda48b2c0a22060696ac158503cc176

http://sendvid.com/caird8m5

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1A567E&oh=54d60eaff401feab9aa8d83158e8bde9

http://sendvid.com/a3qvi8xw

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1A6680&oh=345f4f7813c7109bfe62d5230a817a63

http://sendvid.com/u94cklyr

Source:  The June 29, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/nicholasgrimshaw/


----------



## jooa

Aurora222 said:


> Yeah, I wondered the same.  Plus, I would think dada might like to go to glasto.  Seems like it would be his kind of thing, so would be a shame if he wanted to go.  But who knows.
> Sorry I can’t help with your questions, I haven’t been here long enough.  But I would also like to know.  Re the Stockholm thing, I’m probably unfair, he has gone to glasto  before, but I always think 1. Man, whenever she whistles, there he is and 2. Does he really like glasto ? Would he go if Alexa didn’t?


I don't know what's Dada likes but I remember that I never saw a single pic of  him at Coachella with Alex (if I remember correctly), even when he was living with Alex and Kate Bosworth a couple of months in LA. They went but he wasn't there. Besides if he likes festivals so much he could go to similar event in Stockholm but he didn't go there. Instead of being at a concert, he ate dinner with Eija, Zeke and their friends.
I guess Dada is this friend about whom Alex sometimes talking in interviews 'unemployed musician smoking pot'. They know each other from early childhood, so nobody is forcing anyone to do something against his will. Dada has time, he doesn't work but he probably needs money (sometimes he appears as Alex's assistant or composes some piece for Alex's movie or series), Alex has money but he needs a companion, eg when filming somewhere far away from family and friends - perfect symbiosis


----------



## ellasam

MelisaMer said:


> Yes he is at the Glastonbury festival and he is hanging out with Alexa. Her friends are there too ofcourse. There are more recent instastories of them. In case anyone is interested, Alex is wearing that tshirt that says "When men were men"
> "Old town ale house chicago" with a picture of a boy drinking margarita and white trousers and his addidas black and white stripe slippers. And Alexa has a flowery red dress as they are walking in the crowd during the day today. And there are vids of Alex from behind at the night time concert too. And as a big surprise he is also on Alexa's live ig story ( i think). Not his face but his legs and bare feet lol  I don't remember seeing a picture of the bottom of his feet before so thanks Alexa
> 
> I wondered two things after seeing all this. One is that Alexa's new young musician boyfriend ( as speculated) also gave a small concert there a day before. So he and his band are there but I didn't see any pics or vids of him with Alexa or her friends. Instead here she is hanging with Alex. Maybe I just missed seeing him, or maybe they broke up already or maybe the rumors were false to start with. I dont know but he was at the Bourbour fashion show sitting next to Alexa just a week ago.
> 
> Secondly, according to instagram stories, there was a simmilar festival in Stockholm today and some of his friends including Fares was there. Dada was having dinner with Alex's sister in her ig stories so he is in Stockholm. Even though Dada seems to accompany Alex almost everywhere he goes, he never seems to go to a location where Alexa will be. I get the feeling there is a big problem between Dada and Alexa. And I have always wondered what it might be. Dada seems to quickly be friends with everyone in Alex's circle and seems like a likable easy going guy. But not with Alexa. I don't think so anyway. Does any one agree with me and/or have an idea as to why?



I think that might be Nick Grimshaw, half in the RV, but I’m not sure. I also think Dada is not fond  of Alexa, but liked Kate, they’re are many pictures of them together. I think he still follows her on Instagram.


----------



## Aurora222

jooa said:


> I don't know what's Dada likes but I remember that I never saw a single pic of  him at Coachella with Alex (if I remember correctly), even when he was living with Alex and Kate Bosworth a couple of months in LA. They went but he wasn't there. Besides if he likes festivals so much he could go to similar event in Stockholm but he didn't go there. Instead of being at a concert, he ate dinner with Eija, Zeke and their friends.
> I guess Dada is this friend about whom Alex sometimes talking in interviews 'unemployed musician smoking pot'. They know each other from early childhood, so nobody is forcing anyone to do something against his will. Dada has time, he doesn't work but he probably needs money (sometimes he appears as Alex's assistant or composes some piece for Alex's movie or series), Alex has money but he needs a companion, eg when filming somewhere far away from family and friends - perfect symbiosis



I don’t know what he likes either, and I don’t know all his history re other festivals, ie if he went by himself to coachella there might not. be pics.  I guess what I’m saying is him or someone else, I doubt that Alex has to got through the process normal people do to get tickets,  I suspect as such he could bring a friend. I find it surprising that he chooses to go with Alexa’s crew, because they really are hers, not his, rather than go with  one of his Swedish friends,


----------



## Aurora222

Speaking if not going through the normal process, I came across this last night.  It’s a couple of years old.  I knew it, but seeing it is different,  at least for me.  Doesn’t mention caravans, but I found it interesting.  Wonder where Alex stays? 

https://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/glastonbury-2017-vip-celebrity


----------



## jooa

Aurora222 said:


> I find it surprising that he chooses to go with Alexa’s crew, because they really are hers, not his, rather than go with  one of his Swedish friends,


In fact, he flew to Glastonbury with Taron Egerton. You can see part of the Alex' body, his watch and shirt from that day sitting next to Taron in the helicopter. Taron was one day, duties, Alex stayed longer.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> Yes he is at the Glastonbury festival and he is hanging out with Alexa. Her friends are there too ofcourse. There are more recent instastories of them. In case anyone is interested, Alex is wearing that tshirt that says "When men were men"
> "Old town ale house chicago" with a picture of a boy drinking margarita and white trousers and his addidas black and white stripe slippers. And Alexa has a flowery red dress as they are walking in the crowd during the day today. And there are vids of Alex from behind at the night time concert too. And as a big surprise he is also on Alexa's live ig story ( i think). Not his face but his legs and bare feet lol  I don't remember seeing a picture of the bottom of his feet before so thanks Alexa
> 
> I wondered two things after seeing all this. One is that Alexa's new young musician boyfriend ( as speculated) also gave a small concert there a day before. So he and his band are there but I didn't see any pics or vids of him with Alexa or her friends. Instead here she is hanging with Alex. Maybe I just missed seeing him, or maybe they broke up already or maybe the rumors were false to start with. I dont know but he was at the Bourbour fashion show sitting next to Alexa just a week ago.
> 
> Secondly, according to instagram stories, there was a simmilar festival in Stockholm today and some of his friends including Fares was there. Dada was having dinner with Alex's sister in her ig stories so he is in Stockholm. Even though Dada seems to accompany Alex almost everywhere he goes, he never seems to go to a location where Alexa will be. I get the feeling there is a big problem between Dada and Alexa. And I have always wondered what it might be. Dada seems to quickly be friends with everyone in Alex's circle and seems like a likable easy going guy. But not with Alexa. I don't think so anyway. Does any one agree with me and/or have an idea as to why?


Did I understand correctly Alex hanging out at Alexa with the whole festival Alexa on boyfriend Orson Fry


----------



## Aurora222

jooa said:


> In fact, he flew to Glastonbury with Taron Egerton. You can see part of the Alex' body, his watch and shirt from that day sitting next to Taron in the helicopter. Taron was one day, duties, Alex stayed longer.




Just because he flew with him and they were in one bar pic together doesn’t mean they hung out any longer than that.  That could have just been coincidence that they were put on the same helicopter. Were there other pics, ie pics of them together watching bands?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Where did anyone say he and Taron were hanging out together, other than the helicopter ride?  No one and nowhere.


----------



## Kitkath70

I’m trying to wrap my brain around Alex hanging with Alexa when her new “boy” toy is there.  She spends the afternoon with Alex and then the evening with Orson.  I get being friends with an ex, but this seems odd.


----------



## ellasam

Kitkath70 said:


> I’m trying to wrap my brain around Alex hanging with Alexa when her new “boy” toy is there.  She spends the afternoon with Alex and then the evening with Orson.  I get being friends with an ex, but this seems odd.



I agree


----------



## Santress

Another pic of Alex at the *2019 Glastonbury Festival* (June 28, 2019, UK):




*michael* Glastonbury you were a trip


----------



## MelisaMer

Santress said:


> Another pic of Alex at the *2019 Glastonbury Festival* (June 28, 2019, UK):
> 
> View attachment 4477190
> 
> 
> *michael* Glastonbury you were a trip



Hello Santress, 
Have you seen the other picture where Jack G. is kissing him, and Alex is wearing a waist pack


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgård said:


> Did I understand correctly Alex hanging out at Alexa with the whole festival Alexa on boyfriend Orson Fry



*NO*!!!!  You did NOT understand correctly!!!


----------



## ellasam

MelisaMer said:


> Hello Santress,
> Have you seen the other picture where Jack G. is kissing him, and Alex is wearing a waist pack



Wait..... what????? A fanny pack?!?!?!? Please post this pic.... I gotta see that!!!!!


----------



## MelisaMer

ellasam said:


> Wait..... what????? A fanny pack?!?!?!? Please post this pic.... I gotta see that!!!!!


Its on George Barnet's ig stories. 
Did you find it?


----------



## Santress

^Thanks for the heads up. 
Here it is from Pixie's husband's insta stories:





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/c8e0e57d6e63b28b0ca4d0b500d61d75/5D1CB6AB/t51.12442-15/e35/65656994_230825621225531_8140683128824164182_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3ODM4NDU2MjQ5MzEyOTYwNg==.2

Source:  The July 1, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/barnett_george/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> *NO*!!!!  You did NOT understand correctly!!!


Thanks for the rectification, thought when where's Alexa so there's also Alex


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> ^Thanks for the heads up.
> Here it is from Pixie's husband's insta stories:
> 
> View attachment 4477235
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/c8e0e57d6e63b28b0ca4d0b500d61d75/5D1CB6AB/t51.12442-15/e35/65656994_230825621225531_8140683128824164182_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3ODM4NDU2MjQ5MzEyOTYwNg==.2
> 
> Source:  The July 1, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/barnett_george/



Great!! Thank you!!


----------



## MelisaMer

jooa said:


> I don't know what's Dada likes but I remember that I never saw a single pic of  him at Coachella with Alex (if I remember correctly), even when he was living with Alex and Kate Bosworth a couple of months in LA. They went but he wasn't there. Besides if he likes festivals so much he could go to similar event in Stockholm but he didn't go there. Instead of being at a concert, he ate dinner with Eija, Zeke and their friends.
> I guess Dada is this friend about whom Alex sometimes talking in interviews 'unemployed musician smoking pot'. They know each other from early childhood, so nobody is forcing anyone to do something against his will. Dada has time, he doesn't work but he probably needs money (sometimes he appears as Alex's assistant or composes some piece for Alex's movie or series), Alex has money but he needs a companion, eg when filming somewhere far away from family and friends - perfect symbiosis


Hello Jooa,
I agree with you on your last sentences about Dada having free time, and Alex wanting a companion. But I am not so sure about them being early childhood friends. If you remember a podcast Alex did in Dec 2016 with his friends, Stocks and Wilson, he talked about how they all met.

First Stocks was trying to establish how Alex and he himself met. Stocks said it was in Stockholm throgh a mutual friend but Alex insisted they first met in Gothenburg at a bathroom of a restaurant. He said "We hung out there a lot (Restaurant Vasastan in Gothenburg). I lived in Gothenburg at the time, I worked at Vita Lögner. Then one day, a cute blond little boy (Stocks) stood next to me at the urinal…"  I am guessing the time he was referring to was in 1999. Alex said he forgot about him after that and they met a couple of more times through mutual friends but that was it. They were not friends. Then he said that some years later,
"I got a job at Stadsteatern in Gothenburg. And I didn’t know anyone there. I had met you (Stocks) a couple of times, and *I met a guy called Dada during a fika*, and a girl called Ingrid from Halmstad. I felt like [an antisocial serial killer, like Jeffrey Dahmer], sitting there at nights. So I called the three people I knew, not really knew, but knew existed. "Hi, my name is Alexander, don’t know if you remember me, we had a coffee three years ago…”

I think the job he is referring to in Stadsteatern is a play called *Blodsbröllop*. He was in this play and it premiered in September 2003. The theater still has a web page for it. The link is here and his name is at the bottom of all the other actors. 
https://stadsteatern.goteborg.se/pa-scen/2003-2004/blodsbrollop/
It sounds like he&Dada became closer after this period. It also sounds like he probably met Dada for the first time at the fika (coffee) when he was filming Vita Lögner in Gothenburg also. Then in 2000 Dada appeared at his movie premiere Vingar Av Glas. So they hung out a couple of times but didnt keep seeing each other until Alex had to live in Gothenburg again (according to this podcast).


----------



## MelisaMer

Santress said:


> ^Thanks for the heads up.
> Here it is from Pixie's husband's insta stories:
> 
> View attachment 4477235
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/c8e0e57d6e63b28b0ca4d0b500d61d75/5D1CB6AB/t51.12442-15/e35/65656994_230825621225531_8140683128824164182_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA3ODM4NDU2MjQ5MzEyOTYwNg==.2
> 
> Source:  The July 1, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/barnett_george/


You are welcome


----------



## MelisaMer

Santress said:


> Another pic of Alex at the *2019 Glastonbury Festival* (June 28, 2019, UK):
> 
> View attachment 4477190
> 
> 
> *michael* Glastonbury you were a trip



I'm sorry but this is the first time I am not gazing at a picture of Alex. Those veins made me shut my eyes and look away, not to mention the footwear


----------



## jooa

^^ You're probably correct @MelisaMer  Dada, since I remember, was hanging around in Alex's orbit, so I assumed that they had known each other since childhood. Thanks for the correction. Still, 20 years is a lot of time.


----------



## MelisaMer

jooa said:


> ^^ You're probably correct @MelisaMer  Dada, since I remember, was hanging around in Alex's orbit, so I assumed that they had known each other since childhood. Thanks for the correction. Still, 20 years is a lot of time.


Yes, 20 years is a long time


----------



## StarrLady

Just some overall thoughts:

I like Alex’s footwear, lots of people wear them in the summer.

It’s very difficult to know what’s going on with most of Alex’s personal life as we see only a few seconds here and there.

I hope we get some career news as I still want to know why Alex was in LA recently.


----------



## jooa




----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Just some overall thoughts:
> 
> I like Alex’s footwear, lots of people wear them in the summer.
> 
> It’s very difficult to know what’s going on with most of Alex’s personal life as we see only a few seconds here and there.
> 
> I hope we get some career news as I still want to know why Alex was in LA recently.


I am interested in what he did in LA


----------



## Santress

Another video from *Glastonbury* shared on Monday (July 1, 2019):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1DB290&oh=e6041b799644a1d667430b98f9470dd0

http://sendvid.com/4wonsrhk

Source:  The July 1, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/msaimeephillips/


----------



## ellasam

Santress said:


> Another video from *Glastonbury* shared on Monday (July 1, 2019):
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1DB290&oh=e6041b799644a1d667430b98f9470dd0
> 
> http://sendvid.com/4wonsrhk
> 
> Source:  The July 1, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/msaimeephillips/



What the Hell is he chanting in that song ?!?! I can’t make it out.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

ellasam said:


> What the Hell is he chanting in that song ?!?! I can’t make it out.


Or is a little drunk or not remember the song's words..


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Giorgio Armani Prive Haute Couture Fall/Winter 2019 2020* show  (July 2, 2019, Paris):





Source:  *Getty




hamishbowles* #ArmaniPrive @Armani @zendaya @nicolekidman @keithurban @zoeydeutch



#VIDÉO Alexander Skarsgord at the parade @Armani today (02/07/2019)


----------



## Santress

*7_lhy*  Woo, I actually walked up the steps with them. Looking back at my day. Watching the show is opposite #nicolekidman #keithurban #alexanderskarsgard













Videos:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1E2369&oh=421d40f2bdcaa1b75edf0bb13b5d1d3b

http://sendvid.com/1dzl8gge

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1E3DCB&oh=d177b939973cb02721b9ad79469c2908

http://sendvid.com/rcgxx5wt

Source: The July 2, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/natyabascal/

*natyabascal * Bravo Giorgio @armani.prive @Armani #hautecouture #pfw



Nicole and Keith at the Fashion show


----------



## StarrLady

jooa said:


>



This is great news. It requires sponsorship from other Academy members which suggests that Alex is respected in the industry (also consistent with his Emmy and SAG wins which were voted by his peers in the industry). Reading Twitter, the fans of other actors were upset that their favourites didn’t get invited to join.

Alex looks great (in Paris). It’s nice that he’s sitting next to Nicole and Keith.


----------



## Santress

*gwen_viplivephotos*  #alexanderskarsgard after #giorgioarmani dinner at #parisfashionweek in #paris #pfw #hautecouture #armani #giorgio #model #actor #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard












Nicole Kidman sits in the front row while attending the Giorgio Armani Prive fashion show during Paris Fashion Week on Tuesday (July 2) in Paris, France.

The Oscar-winning actress was joined by her real-life husband Keith Urban and her Big Little Lies on-screen husband Alexander Skarsgard.

Also sitting in the front row were Zendaya, Zoey Deutch, Nikki Reed, and Ian Somerhalder.

http://www.justjared.com/2019/07/02...ni-show-with-her-real-husband-her-tv-husband/


----------



## Santress

http://www.justjared.com/2019/07/02...ni-show-with-her-real-husband-her-tv-husband/


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> View attachment 4479007
> View attachment 4479008
> View attachment 4479009
> View attachment 4479010
> View attachment 4479011
> View attachment 4479012
> View attachment 4479013
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2019/07/02...ni-show-with-her-real-husband-her-tv-husband/



I can’t decide which one is my favorite. He looks hung over, or at least “badly used in recent past”.  Maybe that’s why he needed dada there, he knew he was going to need help getting himself up and to the show lol.

Love the one where nic looks like she is taking a nap and Keith looks like he is writing a song in his head about dirty cheating spouses and their tv husbands. Got a laugh out of the one with the see through shirt and a lot of people are looking to the right and he’s zeroed in on the see through one.  Not sure if that person... does anyone else see anything unusual there?

Also the smug look on his face when nicole has her hand on both their legs at the same time. 

I tell you, every time I see nic in the same room as him she gives off this vibe of either “I tapped that and I’d do it again“ or “ I didn’t tap that but I really, really want to, and if I can figure out a way to not get caught, I’m there. “. I never used to like her, thought she was a cold fish.  When she and cruise split I was in Australia and all their neighbors were on his side,  but then she married Keith and seemed happy and kind of came off nicer.  But this whole Alex thing... I feel sorry for Keith. Hope she settles down.


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> View attachment 4479007
> View attachment 4479008
> View attachment 4479009
> View attachment 4479010
> View attachment 4479011
> View attachment 4479012
> View attachment 4479013
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2019/07/02...ni-show-with-her-real-husband-her-tv-husband/


Btw does anyone know who it is in the red and who it is in the purple?

Didn’t say it before, thanks for posting all those pics!


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from today (July 2, 2019, Paris) at the *Armani* show:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/S96sl


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/S96sl


https://pixhost.to/gallery/S96sl


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/S96sl


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/S96sl

*ecranmagazine*
@nicolekidman attends the @Armani show with her on-screen husband Alexander Skarsgard and her real-life husband @keithurban 
#NicoleKidman
#AlexanderSkarsgard
#KeithUrban
#Armani
#ecranmagazine 



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1EC582&oh=f3e908948775be6dc8891e8861d6e917

http://sendvid.com/q7k5tiwg

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1F20BE&oh=6de66bca0718bdf5d293ed1bcc1636cf

http://sendvid.com/mp0nwrce

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1EA70E&oh=2697d347218b1281dc89b5ae556a4d1a

http://sendvid.com/wfdkvdib

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1EB7D1&oh=f0436fc0e52741eaa79586dcdc8a35cf

http://sendvid.com/iymvwoaa

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1EB666&oh=d2fbc8d461c50f57d875e43033455e67

http://sendvid.com/4zfhp9qd




Source:  The July 2, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/bat_gio/





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1F2C57&oh=8e617e126b133bb244c9de00eaf56df9

http://sendvid.com/3y9e4nnr

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1EF88B&oh=b32cf4bbce523566241d66e76c955dff

http://sendvid.com/mbuanz29




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA3OTI4NjQ5ODA5OTc1MjI2OA==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D1F2480&oh=1f039816de52c89c08500c6f54e54b51

http://sendvid.com/fuejui0f

Source:  The July 2, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/giampietrobaudo/


----------



## Santress

More HQs from yesterdays show in Paris (July 2, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/q4tl4


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from the *Armani *show (July 2, 2019, Paris):




*gwen_viplivephotos*  #alexanderskarsgard at #giorgioarmani #parisfashionweek in #paris #pfw #hautecouture #armani #giorgio #model #actor #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard


----------



## Santress

Happy 4th of July! 

Fan photos from today at *Café am Neuen See *in Berlin (July 4, 2019):




*garbear9*  So this happened!






mina_around_the_world An evening in the #biergarten in #berlin and whom you meet: @alexanderskarsgard made my day! Made my year!!! Awesome! Amazing! There are no words for it!


----------



## Santress

More HQs from Tuesday in Paris (July 2, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/5PlrM


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/5PlrM


----------



## Kitkath70

This summer’s hottest look — modeled impeccably here by SPF 100 queenNicole Kidman in the front row of the Armani show at Couture Week in Paris on Tuesday — is gripping the muscular thighs of two handsome men on either side of you like they’re arms of a chair, bits of beefy furniture that exist solely to highlight and facilitate your own beauty and comfort. Magnifique!

In this example, Kidman’s support thighs belong to a man she has passionately kissed on live TV, and also her husband, Keith Urban.

It is an elegant, powerful look that says you really _can_ have it all this summer: your real husband and your onscreen husband; the hot dog and the hamburger; clear skin and good credit; your long hair and your bangs; your boyfriend and your second boyfriend.

If you don’t happen to have two hunks on-hand to re-create this moment, but you still want to let everyone know that this summer belongs to you, and you alone, you can always take a cue from Céline Dion and bust out your costume from your high-school production of _Grease_.

https://www.thecut.com/2019/07/nico...m_source=fb&utm_campaign=thecut&utm_medium=s1


----------



## Santress

More from the *Armani* show in Paris (July 2, 2019):




*saskialawaks* portrait of #zendaya #sarasampaio #zoeydeutch #alexanderskarsgard #portrait #saskialawaks






*saskialawaks*  Capturing some moments for @vogueitalia during #couture with #priyankachopra #nickjonas #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #celinedion #alberelbaz #isabellehuppert #margotrobbie more on vogue.it #saskialawaks. #dior #chanel #sciaparelli #tods #armaniprive









*emilieplumemakeup* Alexander Skarsgard @rexdanger for @Armani show 
Groomed by me
#photography #celebrity #actor #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #pfw #paris #fashionweek #armani #show #georgioarmani #grooming #makeupartist #makeup #makeupbyemilieplume



More HQs:






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/e1mph


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> More from the *Armani* show in Paris (July 2, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4482790
> 
> 
> *saskialawaks* portrait of #zendaya #sarasampaio #zoeydeutch #alexanderskarsgard #portrait #saskialawaks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482791
> 
> 
> *saskialawaks*  Capturing some moments for @vogueitalia during #couture with #priyankachopra #nickjonas #nicolekidman #alexanderskarsgard #celinedion #alberelbaz #isabellehuppert #margotrobbie more on vogue.it #saskialawaks. #dior #chanel #sciaparelli #tods #armaniprive
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482793
> 
> 
> *emilieplumemakeup* Alexander Skarsgard @rexdanger for @Armani show
> Groomed by me
> #photography #celebrity #actor #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #pfw #paris #fashionweek #armani #show #georgioarmani #grooming #makeupartist #makeup #makeupbyemilieplume
> 
> 
> 
> More HQs:
> 
> View attachment 4482794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/e1mph


----------



## Aurora222

Does it look like he has on make up in these pics? Either base or powder or both? I see differences in color and skin texture, like it is matte in some places and not in others.  Particularly forehead and tip of nose. 

Happily the dreaded pink lip gloss does not seem to be in use.  I thought at first it was, but decided to decide it was just chapped lips instead.

This is not a knock against Alex or Nicole, but all the pics of the three of them I keep thinking that Keith kind of looks the youngest, even though I think he is Nicole’s age or even a bit older.  I’d like to know his skincare regime


----------



## Aurora222

“Give me a minute guys, I ‘now I’ve done this before, I must know how to go up stairs.  Why oh why did I stand up for 10 hours a day for the last four days at glasto?  My legs are fried, my brain is fried, how do I climb the staiirs?
 I’ve always been afraid I would fall on my face going up stairs in front of scads of paparazzi someday, I just always thought it would be at the met ball.  I wonder if I just stand here till they all go home if anyone will notice I didn’t go in?”


----------



## DeMonica

Aurora222 said:


> Does it look like he has on make up in these pics? Either base or powder or both? I see differences in color and skin texture, like it is matte in some places and not in others.  Particularly forehead and tip of nose.
> 
> Happily the dreaded pink lip gloss does not seem to be in use.  I thought at first it was, but decided to decide it was just chapped lips instead.
> 
> This is not a knock against Alex or Nicole, but all the pics of the three of them I keep thinking that Keith kind of looks the youngest, even though I think he is Nicole’s age or even a bit older.  I’d like to know his skincare regime


It's the "no make-up" make-up look. I think the make-up artist worked on his brows.  It's not my favourite look, maybe because he doesn't look too comfortable, being flushed and having to fan himself but at least he looks natural which is in strong contrast to Keith who looks very made up. I like when Alex is so sun-bleached blonde


----------



## Santress

Another from Glastonbury:

Alex, Vas J. Morgan and Michael Braun photographed by Mark Ronson for The Cut during the 2019 Glastonbury Festival (June 2019)(via ASN):




https://www.thecut.com/2019/07/celebrities-at-glastonbury-festival-2019-photos.html

via



via (x)


----------



## Santress

A fan pic & videos from Paris (July 2, 2019, *Armani* show):




*alyymeetscelebrities*  Thanks super handsome #alexanderskarsgård #tarzan #actor #acteur #pfw #armani #parisfashionweek #fashionweek #paris





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D2632A3&oh=1d14eaaf6fcc5c728601b9d3ab68dde3

http://sendvid.com/3i24fedn

Source:  The July 8, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/alyymeetscelebrities/


----------



## Aurora222

I think the person I thought might be taron Egerton is actually the George Barnett person from the pic of Alexa’s group.

Find it really funny that she gets all this credit for being so well dressed there but this pic she’s in a blue work suit and socks that look so thick that they look like support hose. Lol.


----------



## VampFan

There haven’t been any sightings in the last couple of days and I was wondering if he was off on one of his loner “adventures”, but he posted to Insta this afternoon from Stockholm, so he’s still home. Just keeping things on the down low, I guess. Looking forward to hearing what’s up next for him.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is it true where there are dada There's also Alex?.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Dada is in Spain so is Alex also there? Last Alex published by Katarina kyrka

https://www.festicket.com/festivals/mad-cool-festival/2019/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is it true where there are dada There's also Alex?.



As a general rule, yes. 
But Dada does in fact have a life outside being with Alex all the time, and last summer he was in Spain for two weeks without Alex. So it's quite possible that this trip to Spain is also a solo trip.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> As a general rule, yes.
> But Dada does in fact have a life outside being with Alex all the time, and last summer he was in Spain for two weeks without Alex. So it's quite possible that this trip to Spain is also a solo trip.


Rexdanger's publication was in the Swedish language Katarina kyrka may be that is in Sweden.. He doesn't always know where he is


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alex was posting from a Sodermalm church graveyard. Odds are he's back home.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex was posting from a Sodermalm church graveyard. Odds are he's back home.


I'm just waiting to see if alex is coming up with new projects or is he unemployed these days? Last Glastonbury Festival and From there  by Armani show Paris and from there Germany in Berlin and now Sweden


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> I'm just waiting to see if alex is coming up with new projects or is he unemployed these days? Last Glastonbury Festival and From there  by Armani show Paris and from there Germany in Berlin and now Sweden


I have heard this complaint about him whenever he's had a few months off. He's been working almost nonstop for a few years. And even when he was not working, he was actively promoting one project or another. 

He's allowed time off. Most major actors don't manage to put out even one film per year. There's so much that has to fall together for a project to first get greenlit and then successfully filmed and distributed to theaters. And that's just the ones that don't fail sometime during the process. Actors do juggle several potential projects at a time and sometimes will gamble on waiting for a particular project they prefer. 

Or they just take some time off because they want some down time. He always talks about how many scripts he receives. He's not unemployed. He's just having a small break in what has been nonstop


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> I have heard this complaint about him whenever he's had a few months off. He's been working almost nonstop for a few years. And even when he was not working, he was actively promoting one project or another.
> 
> He's allowed time off. Most major actors don't manage to put out even one film per year. There's so much that has to fall together for a project to first get greenlit and then successfully filmed and distributed to theaters. And that's just the ones that don't fail sometime during the process. Actors do juggle several potential projects at a time and sometimes will gamble on waiting for a particular project they prefer.
> 
> Or they just take some time off because they want some down time. He always talks about how many scripts he receives. He's not unemployed. He's just having a small break in what has been nonstop


Exactly. He has been working non-stop. If people follow the careers of other actors as closely, they will see that Alex has actually been busier than most. And especially now that the movie industry is in a state of flux with streaming becoming more prevalent and indies struggling more than ever. It has to be so frustrating to work hard on a film, only to see it have little chance of breaking through.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is not meant to complain (just asked only) but I realized that the actor must have a vacation / break from acting. I don't always know where alex goes I try to stay behind


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex was posting from a Sodermalm church graveyard. Odds are he's back home.


Or, to be fair, he took that at some other point in time and just posted it to make everyone think that’s where he is.  Not like he was in the video.  A little distraction is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is not meant to complain (just asked only) but I realized that the actor must have a vacation / break from acting. I don't always know where alex goes I try to stay behind



I don’t take what you said as complaining, and I agree with you.  Ok, everyone else, before you jump on me for just disagreeing with you, go back  and look up the start and finish dates of his recent films,(like I did) and consider how little screen time he has had in some of the things this year, and I think you will find he has not been as super busy as you think.  He had some time off before little drummer girl.   Little drummer girl wrapped in July 2018.  Since then it was 3-4 months on Kong and it can’t have been more than a few weeks on bll based on how little screen time he’s has (3 minutes? 5?) and maybe a cameo on the New Orleans thing. 

I’m not saying this is good or bad, I’m just saying that he hasn’t been filming nonstop for the last couple years, it is just something that persists because he did it at one point.  He did for a couple years in 2016 and 2017, and now he isn’t, and hasn’t been for a while.  He also has nothing much in his pipeline of things to film.

Also, he has been busy overall the last 5 years, but for a while he was the hot thing and then he had the post bll bump.  If you look at the pipelines of some other actors at his level, he is currently on the low end for numbers of projects he is on.  Most have at least 3 or 4.  Hope for him something comes up, assuming he wants it to.


----------



## StarrLady

Aurora222 said:


> I don’t take what you said as complaining, and I agree with you.  Ok, everyone else, before you jump on me for just disagreeing with you, go back  and look up the start and finish dates of his recent films,(like I did) and consider how little screen time he has had in some of the things this year, and I think you will find he has not been as super busy as you think.  He had some time off before little drummer girl.   Little drummer girl wrapped in July 2018.  Since then it was 3-4 months on Kong and it can’t have been more than a few weeks on bll based on how little screen time he’s has (3 minutes? 5?) and maybe a cameo on the New Orleans thing.
> 
> I’m not saying this is good or bad, I’m just saying that he hasn’t been filming nonstop for the last couple years, it is just something that persists because he did it at one point.  He did for a couple years in 2016 and 2017, and now he isn’t, and hasn’t been for a while.  He also has nothing much in his pipeline of things to film.
> 
> Also, he has been busy overall the last 5 years, but for a while he was the hot thing and then he had the post bll bump.  If you look at the pipelines of some other actors at his level, he is currently on the low end for numbers of projects he is on.  Most have at least 3 or 4.  Hope for him something comes up, assuming he wants it to.


We have been keeping track of his filming and so we actually do have a good idea of how much he has been filming. And for most of his projects, he actually has a lot of screen time. Here are the facts:

Firstly, he was filming before The Little Drummer Girl. Right before filming The Little Drummer Girl, he filmed The Kill Team and then went right into filming The Hummingbird Project and filmed Long Shot while filming The Hummingbird Project. He was a lead in both The Kill Team (expected to be released this fall) and The Hummingbird Project. 

After filming those movies non-stop, he then filmed The Little Drummer Girl for about 6 months. He was a lead in The Little Drummer Girl. Then he went into filming his part for Big Little Lies, which was not a few weeks as he was there for 2 months. (Meryl Streep said he filmed with her and we have not yet seen that part. Also, we saw filming pictures of him and Nicole on the beach which we have not yet seen.) Then he filmed Godzilla vs. Kong which was more than 3-4 months of filming. He filmed this in Hawaii  during the last few months of 2018. Then filming for Godzilla vs. Kong resumed in Australia until May 2019. Once again, he is a lead. 

And when he was not filming, he had to promote a lot of projects. The Aftermath, The Hummingbird Project and Long Shot have already come out this year. He was a lead in both The Aftermath and The Hummingbird Project. He also promoted The Kill Team when it was at a film festival this year, where he is a lead again. So he was a lead in The Aftermath, The Hummingbird Project, The Little Drummer Girl, The Kill Team and Godzilla vs. Kong. He also appeared in Long Shot and is currently appearing in Big Little Lies. He has been pretty busy and is a lead in most of his projects. Even Entertainment Weekly and other industry trades have said he is in hot demand and filming non-stop.


----------



## audiogirl

^ So true. I'll add on a bit. This isn't the first time we've had similar discussions. He never mentions projects ahead of time, so we really have no idea what's in his pipeline. I love his recent industry recognition. It does mean we'll get to see him in upcoming projects. That's a positive effect of fame. Despite that, he has never sought to be the "big" star. He selects his projects based on how they appeal to him (good cast, talented director, appealing script, something offbeat or different).

I'm certain he sees his father as an inspiration for his career. And Stellan has worked steadily in his career, often not the lead, but an interesting supporting character. Stellan once mentioned that he works in the occasional Hollywood film to finance his ability to work in indies. Also Stellan said that he had told Alex that it was going to be hard for Alex to take character roles with leading man looks. So Alex must have been discussing what he wants from his career. That's why I think it's pointless to somehow measure his career success on anyone else, except possibly his father, and that can only be realistically done when Alex is in his sixties.

I've been a fan of Alex since before he started in True Blood. I was a fan of the Southern  Vampire Mysteries and some fellow book fans pointed to Alex in Gen Kill since he was going to be Eric. He was amazing, and I became a fan. So I've seen these artificial measures comparing him to other actors. I've seen these complaints about brief shooting lulls in his career. It's all pointless since these are not standards he's applying to himself. And because he won't remain idle for too long.

One last random thing. Why would he post something on IG to fool us about his location? I can see him being delayed in posting something for a million reasons, but not to deliberately mislead us. He certainly moves around a lot, and he frequently surprises us about his locale. But why fool us?


----------



## Aurora222

StarrLady said:


> We have been keeping track of his filming and so we actually do have a good idea of how much he has been filming. And for most of his projects, he actually has a lot of screen time. Here are the facts:
> 
> Firstly, he was filming before The Little Drummer Girl. Right before filming The Little Drummer Girl, he filmed The Kill Team and then went right into filming The Hummingbird Project and filmed Long Shot while filming The Hummingbird Project. He was a lead in both The Kill Team (expected to be released this fall) and The Hummingbird Project.
> 
> After filming those movies non-stop, he then filmed The Little Drummer Girl for about 6 months. He was a lead in The Little Drummer Girl. Then he went into filming his part for Big Little Lies, which was not a few weeks as he was there for 2 months. (Meryl Streep said he filmed with her and we have not yet seen that part. Also, we saw filming pictures of him and Nicole on the beach which we have not yet seen.) Then he filmed Godzilla vs. Kong which was more than 3-4 months of filming. He filmed this in Hawaii  during the last few months of 2018. Then filming for Godzilla vs. Kong resumed in Australia until May 2019. Once again, he is a lead.
> 
> And when he was not filming, he had to promote a lot of projects. The Aftermath, The Hummingbird Project and Long Shot have already come out this year. He was a lead in both The Aftermath and The Hummingbird Project. He also promoted The Kill Team when it was at a film festival this year, where he is a lead again. So he was a lead in The Aftermath, The Hummingbird Project, The Little Drummer Girl, The Kill Team and Godzilla vs. Kong. He also appeared in Long Shot and is currently appearing in Big Little Lies. He has been pretty busy and is a lead in most of his projects. Even Entertainment Weekly and other industry trades have said he is in hot demand and filming non-stop.



Ok, I understand the difference.  Some of your dates are incorrect.  All of the dates below are per the ig accounts of directors, producers, costars, or per local or industry news articles.

If you have others sources that dispute these filming dates, please post.

Remember, I didn’t say he was not doing anything, just that when you corrected the other poster and insisted he has been filming nonstop for the last year it was not correct.  Also remember that I did not say it was good or bad. You seem to be the one who is so bent by the idea he isn’t working nonstop.

We will start in December 2017.

He wrapped hummingbird on 12/10/17 per his ig
He had approx 4 to 6 weeks off
Ldg filming 2/1/18 - 6/4/18 per ig wrap party
Bll some part of 6 /10/18 to 8/17/18 per rw ig of wrap
Approx 3 months off 
Godzilla Hawaii 11/12/18 to ? 12/21/18 (cast took a pic that day for Hawaii wrap but he isn’t in it so not sure if he was still there)
1 month off
Godzilla Australia. 1/18/19 - 3/15/18 (per his comments to local press and fact he went to Nepal the next week)
Godzilla finished filming in Hong Kong a month later, but he was not sighted filming there.
4 months off since then

So if you add it up, since mid August if last year, he has only filmed 4 months,  probably less as His part has been small in bll.  Maybe a week or two more if he is in the New Orleans thing. 

Before you go off on me saying he was doing press the rest of the time... yes, he went to tiff last year.  That’s a week.  He did one location press and premiere for aftermath (London) and bll(ny).  But none of his movies have had big press rollouts with worldwide stuff since Tarzan.  

So that’s 4 months of busy, five if you count the time between Hawaii and Aust.  Approx 8 months off. 

Again, I didn’t say there was anything wrong there.  But hopefully they find something for him soon.  But he only has one movie coming up, his dad has i think 5 and bill has 6, for perspective.


----------



## Aurora222

Oh, in case yo7 are wondering what happened to kill team and hummingbird, they were filmed in fall 2017, not 2018.


----------



## Aurora222

audiogirl said:


> ^ So true. I'll add on a bit. This isn't the first time we've had similar discussions. He never mentions projects ahead of time, so we really have no idea what's in his pipeline. I love his recent industry recognition. It does mean we'll get to see him in upcoming projects. That's a positive effect of fame. Despite that, he has never sought to be the "big" star. He selects his projects based on how they appeal to him (good cast, talented director, appealing script, something offbeat or different).
> 
> I'm certain he sees his father as an inspiration for his career. And Stellan has worked steadily in his career, often not the lead, but an interesting supporting character. Stellan once mentioned that he works in the occasional Hollywood film to finance his ability to work in indies. Also Stellan said that he had told Alex that it was going to be hard for Alex to take character roles with leading man looks. So Alex must have been discussing what he wants from his career. That's why I think it's pointless to somehow measure his career success on anyone else, except possibly his father, and that can only be realistically done when Alex is in his sixties.
> 
> I've been a fan of Alex since before he started in True Blood. I was a fan of the Southern  Vampire Mysteries and some fellow book fans pointed to Alex in Gen Kill since he was going to be Eric. He was amazing, and I became a fan. So I've seen these artificial measures comparing him to other actors. I've seen these complaints about brief shooting lulls in his career. It's all pointless since these are not standards he's applying to himself. And because he won't remain idle for too long.
> 
> One last random thing. Why would he post something on IG to fool us about his location? I can see him being delayed in posting something for a million reasons, but not to deliberately mislead us. He certainly moves around a lot, and he frequently surprises us about his locale. But why fool us?


Just a quick reply will try to reply to your other stuff in a day or two, but couldn’t resist replying re wanting to be a hot star.

I have never, ever, ever (ever ever ever etc. lol) heard any male star admit that he wants to be the/a hot star lol.  If Alex said he did I’d be so shocked I’d probably faint.

Why pipeline is a problem, sure things come up at last minute sometimes (that is a whole discussion in itself of whether that is good or not) but if he is attached to the project and it is showing up then it may mean that part of how they sell it is that he is supposed to be in it.  I’m not sure if he is at that level or not, but then they plan the schedule to some extent around his availability, as opposed to last minute scheduling where it may be too late to rearrange schedule because he is on something else.  Think what it would have been like if he wasn’t on tldg because when they called (fairly late if I recall) he was already booked on something for two months of the film schedule.  There is only so much they can bend.  

I hope Godzilla or the last two episodes of bll get him something, but given the number of story lines they need to finish off in those two episodes (one for each female cast member).  If you figure 15 minutes per story line to wrap it up, that’s more than half of the remaining time. I’d be surprised if he gets more than 10-20 minutes of screen time out of those two episodes combined.  Too much to do.  But one can still hope, right?  Also Godzilla has what, like 7 or 8 “stars”, including I think 5 who were in prior Kong movie?


----------



## StarrLady

Aurora222 said:


> Ok, I understand the difference.  Some of your dates are incorrect.  All of the dates below are per the ig accounts of directors, producers, costars, or per local or industry news articles.
> 
> If you have others sources that dispute these filming dates, please post.
> 
> Remember, I didn’t say he was not doing anything, just that when you corrected the other poster and insisted he has been filming nonstop for the last year it was not correct.  Also remember that I did not say it was good or bad. You seem to be the one who is so bent by the idea he isn’t working nonstop.
> 
> We will start in December 2017.
> 
> He wrapped hummingbird on 12/10/17 per his ig
> He had approx 4 to 6 weeks off
> Ldg filming 2/1/18 - 6/4/18 per ig wrap party
> Bll some part of 6 /10/18 to 8/17/18 per rw ig of wrap
> Approx 3 months off
> Godzilla Hawaii 11/12/18 to ? 12/21/18 (cast took a pic that day for Hawaii wrap but he isn’t in it so not sure if he was still there)
> 1 month off
> Godzilla Australia. 1/18/19 - 3/15/18 (per his comments to local press and fact he went to Nepal the next week)
> Godzilla finished filming in Hong Kong a month later, but he was not sighted filming there.
> 4 months off since then
> 
> So if you add it up, since mid August if last year, he has only filmed 4 months,  probably less as His part has been small in bll.  Maybe a week or two more if he is in the New Orleans thing.
> 
> Before you go off on me saying he was doing press the rest of the time... yes, he went to tiff last year.  That’s a week.  He did one location press and premiere for aftermath (London) and bll(ny).  But none of his movies have had big press rollouts with worldwide stuff since Tarzan.
> 
> So that’s 4 months of busy, five if you count the time between Hawaii and Aust.  Approx 8 months off.
> 
> Again, I didn’t say there was anything wrong there.  But hopefully they find something for him soon.  But he only has one movie coming up, his dad has i think 5 and bill has 6, for perspective.


I’m not interested in arguing with you. You just dismiss my filming times and say they’re incorrect. For the most part, his filming dates are based on filming photos and his location. It is also unfair to count the end of December and early January as him taking a break for both THP and Godzilla since nearly all projects stop filming during this period for winter break.

As Jooa, Buckeye and Audiogirl have explained, actors have busier periods and lulls, it’s the nature of the business. So I am not “bent” as you put it on him working all the time. Try to disagree with other people without insulting them. I am aware of your negativity as I have also read many of your posts on that other site too. Where you are even less subtle and post that Alex has hardly filmed and spends most of his time partying, for example. As other posters here have mentioned, actors have lulls. It is nearly impossible to have another project that starts immediately after another one ends, as another project has a different production team and they don’t schedule their project around an actor’s schedule. Another good example is Robert Pattinson. Until recently, he had long stretches where he wasn’t filming and his haters said his career was over and he was partying instead of filming (sound familiar?). Well, now he is filming a big studio Christopher Nolan film (Tenet) and he is going to be the next Batman, understably his haters are now eating their words. Because that is the nature of an actor’s career.

As for whether Alex is a lead in Godzilla, that what industry articles said. And he spent a long time there filming. And the size of his part in Big Little Lies doesn’t mean that he should have refused to take part and done another project instead. Nicole Kidman even said in an interview that they were very grateful that Alex participated in season 2. It’s important to be liked in this industry. It’s great that Alex was recently invited to join the Academy.

Many times, an actor’s involvement in a project is only announced before the project starts filming. That doesn’t usually mean that the actor was just hired. Often, the actor had the part for months. Alex was recently in LA. We don’t know why he was there but I wouldn’t be surprised if it was work-related. He’s allowed to have time off, it doesn’t mean “the sky is falling”.


----------



## Swanky

I’m removing off topic posts with warnings. Take your off topic drama to PM or off our site please. If someone’s posts annoy you, add them to your Ignore User list, but the drama needs to stop now, you’re ruining the thread for others.


----------



## DeMonica

Aurora222 said:


> Ok, I understand the difference.  Some of your dates are incorrect.  All of the dates below are per the ig accounts of directors, producers, costars, or per local or industry news articles.
> 
> If you have others sources that dispute these filming dates, please post.
> 
> Remember, I didn’t say he was not doing anything, just that when you corrected the other poster and insisted he has been filming nonstop for the last year it was not correct.  Also remember that I did not say it was good or bad. You seem to be the one who is so bent by the idea he isn’t working nonstop.
> 
> We will start in December 2017.
> 
> He wrapped hummingbird on 12/10/17 per his ig
> He had approx 4 to 6 weeks off
> Ldg filming 2/1/18 - 6/4/18 per ig wrap party
> Bll some part of 6 /10/18 to 8/17/18 per rw ig of wrap
> Approx 3 months off
> Godzilla Hawaii 11/12/18 to ? 12/21/18 (cast took a pic that day for Hawaii wrap but he isn’t in it so not sure if he was still there)
> 1 month off
> Godzilla Australia. 1/18/19 - 3/15/18 (per his comments to local press and fact he went to Nepal the next week)
> Godzilla finished filming in Hong Kong a month later, but he was not sighted filming there.
> 4 months off since then
> 
> So if you add it up, since mid August if last year, he has only filmed 4 months,  probably less as His part has been small in bll.  Maybe a week or two more if he is in the New Orleans thing.
> 
> Before you go off on me saying he was doing press the rest of the time... yes, he went to tiff last year.  That’s a week.  He did one location press and premiere for aftermath (London) and bll(ny).  But none of his movies have had big press rollouts with worldwide stuff since Tarzan.
> 
> So that’s 4 months of busy, five if you count the time between Hawaii and Aust.  Approx 8 months off.
> 
> Again, I didn’t say there was anything wrong there.  But hopefully they find something for him soon.  But he only has one movie coming up, his dad has i think 5 and bill has 6, for perspective.


IMHO an actor's work doesn't start with shooting and it definitely doesn't stop with the wrap party. Learning his lines, reading books, doing other kinds of  research to develop the character,meeting ppl in connection with the movie, doing prep work Eg. in the gym, going to fittings  etc. - these things are also part of his work, take time and less obvious for someone who's following the actors career. That is just what goes behind the scene before the film is rolling. He might have certain professional or private obligations we are not aware of. I wouldn't discount completely what he had said, that he would prefer to spend more time with his family in the future. Maybe having this kind of work-life balance is the best way to avoid a professional burnout. If I'm not mistaken, Stellan even took a year off after finishing the Wallenberg movie to recharge his batteries. Hopefully, Alex's next project will  be something that I would enjoy watching, too.



Aurora222 said:


> Just a quick reply will try to reply to your other stuff in a day or two, but couldn’t resist replying re wanting to be a hot star.
> 
> *I have never, ever, ever (ever ever ever etc. lol) heard any male star admit that he wants to be the/a hot star lol.  If Alex said he did I’d be so shocked I’d probably faint.*
> 
> Why pipeline is a problem, sure things come up at last minute sometimes (that is a whole discussion in itself of whether that is good or not) but if he is attached to the project and it is showing up then it may mean that part of how they sell it is that he is supposed to be in it.  I’m not sure if he is at that level or not, but then they plan the schedule to some extent around his availability, as opposed to last minute scheduling where it may be too late to rearrange schedule because he is on something else.  Think what it would have been like if he wasn’t on tldg because when they called (fairly late if I recall) he was already booked on something for two months of the film schedule.  There is only so much they can bend.
> 
> *I hope Godzilla or the last two episodes of bll get him something, but given the number of story lines they need to finish off in those two episodes (one for each female cast member).  If you figure 15 minutes per story line to wrap it up, that’s more than half of the remaining time.* I’d be surprised if he gets more than 10-20 minutes of screen time out of those two episodes combined.  Too much to do.  But one can still hope, right?  Also Godzilla has what, like 7 or 8 “stars”, including I think 5 who were in prior Kong movie?


I'd be shocked, too, (sans the fainting part), because that would be the last thing an actor should mention. Oh, and a Swede is supposed to be humble anyway, right?     One thing seems to be sure he takes his work and career very seriously, but he's the only one who knows what kind of roles he'd really like to pursue.
I hope we see a little more of him but there's not much time left. He might have shot much more than what ended up in the film.  Beautiful scenes can disappear in the editing room, never to be seen again - see Hitch. As we learnt : the famous ice cream throwing part didn't make the cut, either.


----------



## Aurora222

DeMonica said:


> I hope we see a little more of him but there's not much time left. He might have shot much more than what ended up in the film.  Beautiful scenes can disappear in the editing room, never to be seen again - see Hitch. As we learnt : the famous ice cream throwing part didn't make the cut, either.



Thanks, I like that thought that there may be more in the outtakes.


----------



## Kitkath70

After tonight’s episode of BBL, I think you can expect some major revelations next week about Perry and his mother.  That’ll probably translate into some screen time for Alex.

Just to throw my two cents in on Alex and his projects, I would rather him continue to do solid projects with A list actors and directors than simply take a project for the sake of working.  He has an outstanding reputation with some of the biggest stars.  Nicole calls him an amazing acting partner.  That doesn’t go unnoticed by directors and producers.   Not to mention that both Nicole and Reese have production companies.  He’ll end up working with them again. He’s making important connections.   For the most part, he has been very careful about the choices he’s made and he’s laid the ground work for being an excellent character actor.  He plays the likable, charming villain so well, that I could see him having a career similar to that of Anthony Hopkins in the future.  
As far as Alex not working for a few months,  He has homes in two different cities.  He deserves to take time off to enjoy what he’s worked so very hard for.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is Alexander Skarsgård's facebook profile (I just asked) Facebook is too much of Alexander Skarsgård's name profile I know only there are groups etc...)
I know that is just an Instagram account


----------



## StarrLady

Kitkath70 said:


> After tonight’s episode of BBL, I think you can expect some major revelations next week about Perry and his mother.  That’ll probably translate into some screen time for Alex.
> 
> Just to throw my two cents in on Alex and his projects, I would rather him continue to do solid projects with A list actors and directors than simply take a project for the sake of working.  He has an outstanding reputation with some of the biggest stars.  Nicole calls him an amazing acting partner.  That doesn’t go unnoticed by directors and producers.   Not to mention that both Nicole and Reese have production companies.  He’ll end up working with them again. He’s making important connections.   For the most part, he has been very careful about the choices he’s made and he’s laid the ground work for being an excellent character actor.  He plays the likable, charming villain so well, that I could see him having a career similar to that of Anthony Hopkins in the future.
> As far as Alex not working for a few months,  He has homes in two different cities.  He deserves to take time off to enjoy what he’s worked so very hard for.


I agree. I am really looking forward to next week’s BLL’s episode where we will finally get to see the big showdown in the courtroom between Celeste/Nicole and Mary Louise/Meryl. Chances are good that there will be some flashbacks with Perry/Alex. It sounds exciting.

I also agree with your comments about Alex working with A list actors. Alex has worked with a lot of them lately, from Meryl Streep, Nicole Kidman, Reese Witherspoon to Samuel Jackson, Christoph Waltz, Margot  Robbie to Julianne Moore to Michael Shannon to Keira Knightley to Salma Hayek, Jesse Eisenberg to Seth Rogen, Charlize Theron and so on. An actor’s career is going pretty well if they are working with so many A list actors. And like you said Nicole calls him an amazing acting partner. Meryl also said he’s an incredible actor. Getting praised by Nicole Kidman and Meryl Streep (who both know great acting) sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

what is this ad, mini tv series


----------



## DeMonica

Kitkath70 said:


> *After tonight’s episode of BBL, I think you can expect some major revelations next week about Perry and his mother.  That’ll probably translate into some screen time for Alex.*
> 
> Just to throw my two cents in on Alex and his projects,* I would rather him continue to do solid projects with A list actors and directors than simply take a project for the sake of working. * He has an outstanding reputation with some of the biggest stars.  Nicole calls him an amazing acting partner.  That doesn’t go unnoticed by directors and producers.   Not to mention that both Nicole and Reese have production companies.  He’ll end up working with them again. He’s making important connections.   For the most part, he has been very careful about the choices he’s made and he’s laid the ground work for being an excellent character actor.  He plays the likable, charming villain so well, that I could see him having a career similar to that of Anthony Hopkins in the future.
> As far as Alex not working for a few months,  He has homes in two different cities.  He deserves to take time off to enjoy what he’s worked so very hard for.


It's very likely that we'll learn a lot about the Wright family in the last episode and see a bit more of Alex. It's a bit OT but I think the second just as good as the first, even better in some aspects - except that there's less Alex in it, which is understandable, and Nicole's face which is OMG. BLL is a perfect example of how much better to get a supporting role in something great, than a lead in something much less quality.
I think he's over that stage in his career when he has to take anything just to work continuously, but HW is a tough place even when you are talented and hardworking.  I hope he'll be considered for projects he likes and he'll choose well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> what is this ad, mini tv series




That's the teaser trailer for the mini-series he'll be in, if only briefly. The one where you wondered why it wasn't listed on his IMDB page?
And this is the brand new trailer, with more Alex:


----------



## loligirl

*drama removed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Regarding Alex and his scenes in BLL2: I'm hoping we see more of him in the last episode next week. It's of course possible that it was decided that what he shot wasn't going to work with what was wanted for the series.
But I'm wondering how much of what apparently actually happened behind the scenes has impacted what the director may have originally intended to make it to screen:

Big Little Lies’ Season 2 Turmoil: Inside Andrea Arnold’s Loss of Creative Control
HBO and David E. Kelley took the show away from Arnold, as executive producer Jean-Marc Vallée tried to return it to his S1 style.
Right from the first episode something has felt slightly disjointed about the second season of “Big Little Lies.” When the show isn’t in the flow of its recognizable style, there is a strange editorial tension – scenes are choppy, lacking any sense of internal rhythm. As it turns out, that friction was the product of a behind-the-scenes struggle that grew out of an attempt to remove the style of its director in post-production...
It was as Arnold started to assemble scenes that Kelley and HBO started to see there was a problem. Before Arnold and her London editing team were able to even complete an official cut of an episode, Vallée, now finished with work on “Sharp Objects,” started to take over. Post-production shifted from London to Vallée’s home city of Montreal, where his own editorial team started cutting what is now airing on HBO. Soon after, 17 days of additional photography were scheduled...
https://www.indiewire.com/2019/07/b...creative-control-jean-marc-vallee-1202156884/

Hollywood Reporter has something of a follow-up:
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...or-drama-hbo-responds-season-2-report-1224152


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's the teaser trailer for the mini-series he'll be in, if only briefly. The one where you wondered why it wasn't listed on his IMDB page?
> And this is the brand new trailer, with more Alex:



https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6398232/fullcredits?mode=desktop&ref_=m_ft_dsk


----------



## M.Skarsgård

http://www.justjared.com/2019/07/15...e-series-on-becoming-a-god-watch-the-trailer/

*Alexander Skarsgard* and *Mary Steenburgen* also star in the 10-episode dark comedy series. The first episode airs on Sunday, August 25.

Kirsten Dunst imdb has already  but not alex
*On Becoming a God in Central Florida*


----------



## jooa

M.Skarsgård said:


> Kirsten Dunst imdb has already  but not alex
> *On Becoming a God in Central Florida*


... and? It doesn't matter when it appears on Alex' IMDb site because it doesn't change the fact that Alex is in this series.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

jooa said:


> ... and? It doesn't matter when it appears on Alex' IMDb site because it doesn't change the fact that Alex is in this series.


what ever will show it later or not !! do you know if he has a big role
others already see it in their imdb showtime   Does not appear Here


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alex is apparently in Denmark


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OT:

Stellan got a Emmy nomination today, one of 19 for HBO's Chernobyl: 
"while Stellan Skarsgard also got a supporting nod."
https://deadline.com/2019/07/chernobyl-emmys-19-nominations-1202646849/

Which means Stellan is now up for the same category award that Alex won in 2017.


----------



## DeMonica

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Regarding Alex and his scenes in BLL2: I'm hoping we see more of him in the last episode next week. It's of course possible that it was decided that what he shot wasn't going to work with what was wanted for the series.
> But I'm wondering how much of what apparently actually happened behind the scenes has impacted what the director may have originally intended to make it to screen:
> 
> Big Little Lies’ Season 2 Turmoil: Inside Andrea Arnold’s Loss of Creative Control
> HBO and David E. Kelley took the show away from Arnold, as executive producer Jean-Marc Vallée tried to return it to his S1 style.
> Right from the first episode something has felt slightly disjointed about the second season of “Big Little Lies.” When the show isn’t in the flow of its recognizable style, there is a strange editorial tension – scenes are choppy, lacking any sense of internal rhythm. As it turns out, that friction was the product of a behind-the-scenes struggle that grew out of an attempt to remove the style of its director in post-production...
> It was as Arnold started to assemble scenes that Kelley and HBO started to see there was a problem. Before Arnold and her London editing team were able to even complete an official cut of an episode, Vallée, now finished with work on “Sharp Objects,” started to take over. Post-production shifted from London to Vallée’s home city of Montreal, where his own editorial team started cutting what is now airing on HBO. Soon after, 17 days of additional photography were scheduled...
> https://www.indiewire.com/2019/07/b...creative-control-jean-marc-vallee-1202156884/
> 
> Hollywood Reporter has something of a follow-up:
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/l...or-drama-hbo-responds-season-2-report-1224152


Drama in front of the cameras and behind. I loved Fish Tank and I'm sorry for Andrea Arnold. I wonder how different her version would have been.
Yes.A Skarsgard received an Emmy nomination today, but it's Stellan this time. Congrats anyway.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I have a question to those of you who have seen the recent pics of Alex where on his thumb he seems to have a black nail with a drawing of a white flower on it. He had a bandage on the upper side of his thumb on the picture a fan posted when she was getting her passaport in Sweden a few weeks back but it was the other hand. Plus there is no black finger at the fashion show pics from Italy. So I first assumed he recently caught this finger somewhere hence the black nail. Has anyone else noticed the this? If so is that really a painting of a white flower on it or am I seeing it wrong? Even though he is as goofy as can be, this doesn't make sence to me so I'm looking here for a second opinion???


----------



## Kitkath70

The picture with the passport looks more like the tag of the shirt he’s holding than a bandage.  I don’t think he’s hurt his hand since you can clearly see his hands at the fashion show days later and they look fine.  I haven’t seen the pictures with the black nail.


----------



## StarrLady

I notice that Alex’s hair is longer in the newest picture of him (in the green short-sleeved shirt). I think he looks really good, I like his hair longer.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Kitkath70 said:


> The picture with the passport looks more like the tag of the shirt he’s holding than a bandage.  I don’t think he’s hurt his hand since you can clearly see his hands at the fashion show days later and they look fine.  I haven’t seen the pictures with the black nail.


Yes and as I mentioned the black nail is on the other hand so it cant be related to it even if it was a bandage. I only mentioned it because I thought members might think it was related. I wanted to point out it wasnt. And like you said it wasnt black at the fashion show, so yes this is new. 
It's not a big deal to have a black nail. I got my finger stuck while slamming a door and had one too. But the white flower drawing is interesting, I just want to make sure if I was seeing it correctly.


----------



## MelisaMer

VEGASTAR said:


> I have a question to those of you who have seen the recent pics of Alex where on his thumb he seems to have a black nail with a drawing of a white flower on it. He had a bandage on the upper side of his thumb on the picture a fan posted when she was getting her passaport in Sweden a few weeks back but it was the other hand. Plus there is no black finger at the fashion show pics from Italy. So I first assumed he recently caught this finger somewhere hence the black nail. Has anyone else noticed the this? If so is that really a painting of a white flower on it or am I seeing it wrong? Even though he is as goofy as can be, this doesn't make sence to me so I'm looking here for a second opinion???


Hello Vega,
I thought he had black nailpolish on, because of the white flower. Maybe he was having some fun? I don't know. Its more likely to be a bruse i guess but the flower is weird!  Next time he makes a public picture we will know. if the nail is still black then its a bruise, if its gone, he played with some nail polish lol.  
But todays outfitwas nice. Orange/red suits him and i am growing found of the white pants.

Is the blond with him or his buddy. I know about the brunettes but dont know who the blonde is. It is ok to ask this right? It said this was a gosip nd news sight but i wondered after seeing thedrama  here.


----------



## MelisaMer

I can't wait for On becomming a God in central florida to air. It looks like a funny series.


----------



## Swanky

I've seen a few celeb men with a black nail. . .  from Google search:
The movement is called Polished *Man* and it encourages *men* to *paint one* of their *fingernails* for a week to represent the *1* in 5 children who will be the victims of sexual violence in their lifetime. It all began when YGAP's Elliot Costello of Australia visited Cambodia for a project with Hagar International.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Swanky said:


> I've seen a few celeb men with a black nail. . .  from Google search:
> The movement is called Polished *Man* and it encourages *men* to *paint one* of their *fingernails* for a week to represent the *1* in 5 children who will be the victims of sexual violence in their lifetime. It all began when YGAP's Elliot Costello of Australia visited Cambodia for a project with Hagar International.


Thank you so much for this info Swanky. I had no idea about the movement. And I was trying so hard to make some sence of the flower on the black nail. Now it all makes sence. It is great to see him supporting such a good cause too.


----------



## VEGASTAR

MelisaMer said:


> Hello Vega,
> I thought he had black nailpolish on, because of the white flower. Maybe he was having some fun? I don't know. Its more likely to be a bruse i guess but the flower is weird!  Next time he makes a public picture we will know. if the nail is still black then its a bruise, if its gone, he played with some nail polish lol.
> But todays outfitwas nice. Orange/red suits him and i am growing found of the white pants.
> 
> Is the blond with him or his buddy. I know about the brunettes but dont know who the blonde is. It is ok to ask this right? It said this was a gosip nd news sight but i wondered after seeing thedrama  here.


Hi Melissa and welcome.
I guess you were right, it was nail polish, all for a good cause.

That orange red shirt might be from the set of TLDG. Not the saffran with the buttons but the other redder 70's one but its not a close up, hard to tell. But all these bright colors look great on him, so does black 
I don't want to comment on the blonde lady. Or any others at the moment. You never know the reaction you will get here. I have had my share. But don't let me discourage you. It is supposed to be a gossip thread as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

He had a dark orange/rust shirt he debuted at TIFF. But as I don't see the photo where he might have been wearing it today I have no idea whether that's it or not.


----------



## jooa

MelisaMer said:


> Is the blond with  him or is his buddy. I know about the brunettes but dont know who the blonde is. It is ok to ask this right? It said this was a gosip nd news sight but i wondered after seeing thedrama  here.


The blond is a wife one of his buddy who is also with him.


----------



## Espe

I'm sorry but what pics of Alex with a black nail are you all talking about?


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex and Dada in the background of Alex Stocks' insta story from today (July 17, 2019):





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/69dd5a9ac5de00b49a748853c53c057a/5D32456A/t51.12442-15/e35/65970501_437335616851359_5415329389710948601_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&ig_cache_key=MjA5MDA1NTQzMTk5NjY5MTc0OA==.2

Source:  The July 17, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/stockss/

Is this the nail pic people are referring to? It could be a bruise but it looks like nail polish to me.





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA4OTk3NzQ4NzAzMjIwODE5Ng==.2

Source:  The July 17, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/marnikorn/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is there a party in Sweden


----------



## M.Skarsgård

jooa said:


> The blond is a wife one of his buddy who is also with him.


What is it about? Alexander Skarsgård or from another Alexander Stockss others are their friends I guess


----------



## audiogirl

Well. Maybe it's somebody's birthday or anniversary. But maybe they're just all hanging out together to have some fun. There are summertime get-togethers all over the  Northern Hemisphere. It's not a big deal.

Btw Alex is listed as part of the main cast in the Wikipedia entry for On Becoming a God in Central Florida. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_Becoming_a_God_in_Central_Florida


----------



## MelisaMer

jooa said:


> The blond is a wife one of his buddy who is also with him.


Thanks Jooa but i wasn't referring to the blonde girl in stockss insta that Santress posted. i know that couple, there is another girl who's picture was posted on insta stories yesterday. she was also on other stories at other times too. she seems single. But forget i asked, i read some pages from last year here and gosip doesnt seem to go down well.Thanks anyway.


----------



## MelisaMer

VEGASTAR said:


> Hi Melissa and welcome.
> I guess you were right, it was nail polish, all for a good cause.
> 
> That orange red shirt might be from the set of TLDG. Not the saffran with the buttons but the other redder 70's one but its not a close up, hard to tell. But all these bright colors look great on him, so does black
> I don't want to comment on the blonde lady. Or any others at the moment. You never know the reaction you will get here. I have had my share. But don't let me discourage you. It is supposed to be a gossip thread as well.


Thank you Vega for the welcome,
I was just guessing with the nail polish. Ididn't know about the movement. so i am glad you asked.  I understand why you don't want to comment on the girl/s.  i have read some previous pages. Even mentioning his ex's names can get members angry, so yeah i won't go there. but do you know the girl i ment, or no?


----------



## StarrLady

On this site, most people don’t really get upset when Alex’s ex girlfriends are mentioned. It’s that other site where they tend to get upset about them. Although there are a few people from that site who visit and post here. Most of the people who get “angry” about his ex girlfriends on this site tend to be trolls/haters and don’t represent the majority of people who post here.

Most people on this site are fans who are supportive of Alex’s career and just wish him well in both his career and personal life.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MelisaMer said:


> Thanks Jooa but i wasn't referring to the blonde girl in stockss insta that Santress posted. i know that couple, there is another girl who's picture was posted *on insta stories yesterday. she was also on other stories at other times too.* she seems single. But forget i asked, i read some pages from last year here and gosip doesnt seem to go down well.Thanks anyway.





MelisaMer said:


> Thank you Vega for the welcome,
> I was just guessing with the nail polish. Ididn't know about the movement. so i am glad you asked.  I understand why you don't want to comment on the girl/s. * i have read some previous pages. Even mentioning his ex's names can get members angry*, so yeah i won't go there. but do you know the girl i ment, or no?



Even if I wanted to engage in photo assumption about the woman, I have no idea what/whose Instastories you're talking about that this woman appears in.
As for people getting angry about his exes and gossip about his personal life: it depends. Sometimes I'm fine I'm with speculating, but perhaps having been in the fandom long enough it can get boring. Depends on my mood, or who I'm dealing with. And there are those who only want to talk about his personal life. As this is a gossip site, it's not off-topic, but if it's all you talk about there's pushback. And there are those who only want to hate on his exes and any woman he's near. And there's pushback to that as well.

And Alex's IMDB page has now been updated to include OBAGICF.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nmbio_bio_nm


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even if I wanted to engage in photo assumption about the woman, I have no idea what/whose Instastories you're talking about.
> As for people getting angry about his exes and gossip about his personal life: it depends. Sometimes I'm fine I'm with speculating, but perhaps having been in the fandom long enough it can get boring. Depends on my mood, or who I'm dealing with. And there are those who only want to talk about his personal life. As this is a gossip site, it's not off-topic, but if it's all you talk about there's pushback. And there are those who only want to hate on his exes and any woman he's near. And there's pushback to that as well.
> 
> And Alex's IMDB page has now been updated to include OBAGICF.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nmbio_bio_nm



I have no idea what/whose instastories or even what woman they are talking about, so I guess you are ahead of me 

Btw, what is that on dada’s left arm? It’s not a cast is it?


----------



## BagBerry13

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even if I wanted to engage in photo assumption about the woman, I have no idea what/whose Instastories you're talking about that this woman appears in.
> As for people getting angry about his exes and gossip about his personal life: it depends. Sometimes I'm fine I'm with speculating, but perhaps having been in the fandom long enough it can get boring. Depends on my mood, or who I'm dealing with. And there are those who only want to talk about his personal life. As this is a gossip site, it's not off-topic, but if it's all you talk about there's pushback. And there are those who only want to hate on his exes and any woman he's near. And there's pushback to that as well.
> 
> *And Alex's IMDB page has now been updated to include OBAGICF.*
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nmbio_bio_nm


Thank God! Now M.Skarsgård can sleep well at night again. I mean it kept me up as well not gonna lie.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I'm still up at night having nightmares about the 50+ question posts concerning 50 shades of "why Alex wants to marry a Brit, and what if the right girl is not a Brit and how/why/when he will have the 9 kids"


----------



## VEGASTAR

MelisaMer said:


> Thank you Vega for the welcome,
> I was just guessing with the nail polish. Ididn't know about the movement. so i am glad you asked.  I understand why you don't want to comment on the girl/s.  i have read some previous pages. Even mentioning his ex's names can get members angry, so yeah i won't go there. but do you know the girl i ment, or no?


Yes. The one who was also at the Berlin party and in NYC just before that. But as I said I will not comment about it. The storys are gone any way. Plus the insta stories of the account you referred to has gone private in the last month. So we cant talk about it even if we wanted to and I don't. Sometimes you start following a public account and will not realize it if it goes private. This one has done just that. I don't want to say anything on direct messaging either. Not to anyone. This is also a gossip thread but the last time i made a comment was about a dinner in Paris with a dj girl. She was tall, pretty blonde beautiful, they looked good together, i thought it might be a first date with Dada shapparoning or something. So I said it. Whats wrong with that on a gossip forum? Nothing should be the answer but there will always be someone (troll or not) that will insult you, attack you even after a year has gone by with it. It is so bizzare to me. Thats a personal experience, not a generalization for this thread.  So, I'm sorry but i dont want to speculate on this. So no more questions please. I was here just asking about his nail, thats all. I'll just say its probably nothing, a coincedence, just a friend and leave it at that.... plus others who have not seen it are going to wonder about it. We talk about films of his here that everyone one hasn't watched but I'm just empathizing with the other member. So lets close this.

In general; I don't think something is going on with him and every girl he is seen next to. But I also don't think its always nothing and its always just a friend. Its probably somewhere in between. Why? Because I don't think he lives like priest unless he is in a relationship. Even if he wasn't a famous rich actor, he is handsome, healty, funny, nice, sexy etc... i would like to think there have been others besides the 2 known gf's in the last 10 years. There must be many that we don't even know about. But I could be wrong. But none of us can know this.


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Even if I wanted to engage in photo assumption about the woman, I have no idea what/whose Instastories you're talking about that this woman appears in.
> As for people getting angry about his exes and gossip about his personal life: it depends. Sometimes I'm fine I'm with speculating, but perhaps having been in the fandom long enough it can get boring. Depends on my mood, or who I'm dealing with. And there are those who only want to talk about his personal life. As this is a gossip site, it's not off-topic, but if it's all you talk about there's pushback. And there are those who only want to hate on his exes and any woman he's near. And there's pushback to that as well.
> 
> And Alex's IMDB page has now been updated to include OBAGICF.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/?ref_=nmbio_bio_nm


I really loved your description Buckeye. It was very honest, open and true. I sometimes forget how long you have been here for. I now understand much better about some of your comments.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> Thanks Jooa but i wasn't referring to the blonde girl in stockss insta that Santress posted. i know that couple, there is another girl who's picture was posted on insta stories yesterday. she was also on other stories at other times too. she seems single. But forget i asked, i read some pages from last year here and gosip doesnt seem to go down well.Thanks anyway.[/QUOTE
> Alex has a lot of friends in Swedish Alexander is male and female friends.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/bio
these can be found⬆️⬆️

[on what he looks for in a woman] I don't go for really dressy women. My family has a small cottage in the middle of nowhere in Sweden. It has no phone, TV or shower. You have to swim in the lake to wash. I love it. Taking a girl there is a good indicator of whether she's right for me. A sense of humor is number one for sure.
There's not a single young girl that I know in Hollywood that I have not been paired with. But that's what happens if I get into a taxi with a girl, suddenly we're married.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Sweden Aspö Karlskrona

Alexander Skarsgård, Alexander Stocks? (I'm not 100% sure) Dada


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Yes, that is Stocks in the middle, from his IG:



And Dada on the right.


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/bio
> these can be found⬆️⬆️
> 
> [on what he looks for in a woman] I don't go for really dressy women. My family has a small cottage in the middle of nowhere in Sweden. It has no phone, TV or shower. You have to swim in the lake to wash. I love it. Taking a girl there is a good indicator of whether she's right for me. A sense of humor is number one for sure.
> There's not a single young girl that I know in Hollywood that I have not been paired with. But that's what happens if I get into a taxi with a girl, suddenly we're married.


That's an old quote we have seen before. One way to avoid picking up old quotes is to check the original date. If it's old, odds are we've seen it before. Another way is to search this forum for the quote.


----------



## jooa




----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, that is Stocks in the middle, from his IG:
> 
> 
> 
> And Dada on the right.





audiogirl said:


> That's an old quote we have seen before. One way to avoid picking up old quotes is to check the original date. If it's old, odds are we've seen it before. Another way is to search this forum for the quote.




isn't it "sort of" true every time alex is in the pictures with a woman, be it a fan / friend / stranger, the rumors start coming up (is alex a new girlfriend, etc ...)⬇️⬇️
There's not a single young girl that I know in Hollywood that I have not been paired with. But that's what happens if I get into a taxi with a girl, suddenly we're married


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> isn't it "sort of" true every time alex is in the pictures with a woman, be it a fan / friend / stranger, the rumors start coming up (is alex a new girlfriend, etc ...)⬇️⬇️
> There's not a single young girl that I know in Hollywood that I have not been paired with. But that's what happens if I get into a taxi with a girl, suddenly we're married


I didn't say the quote or his intent in the quote was untrue. Only that we've seen and known about that particular quote for quite some time. But we had known about the silly issue of him getting paired with any woman near him for years before he made that quote. He's been paired with a random woman standing next to him on a train. Another time it was a woman passing on the sidewalk in NY. 

You've posted a lot of things (pictures, interviews, etc ) that may be new to you, but they aren't new to this thread. I was trying to help you understand how to contribute more effectively.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> I didn't say the quote or his intent in the quote was untrue. Only that we've seen and known about that particular quote for quite some time. But we had known about the silly issue of him getting paired with any woman near him for years before he made that quote. He's been paired with a random woman standing next to him on a train. Another time it was a woman passing on the sidewalk in NY.
> 
> You've posted a lot of things (pictures, interviews, etc ) that may be new to you, but they aren't new to this thread. I was trying to help you understand how to contribute more effectively.



better i don't share and publish anything alex you know more about him than I do


----------



## Santress

Not sure when this was taken but new pic shared on instagram today (July 22, 2019). It looks like he may be wearing the same shirt he wore for his birthday that one year.




*vidarkjartansson*  I and Tarzan


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Not sure when this was taken but new pic shared on instagram today (July 22, 2019). It looks like he may be wearing the same shirt he wore for his birthday that one year.
> 
> View attachment 4495744
> 
> 
> *vidarkjartansson*  I and Tarzan




good that alex is having fun in sweden with friends and family etc ..


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alex with fan at Hammarby game today july 22, 2019 Stockholm Sweden


----------



## Santress

From today's game (July 22, 2019, Sweden):




*diasdeluana*  MIGO @rexdang






*nelitarios*  I've been waiting so long for this very day ... @rexdanger // Encouraging our football team ❤️ #bajen #bajenfans #forzabajen #hammarby


----------



## Julia_W

^^That may be the cutest picture of him yet.  Thank you, Santress!


----------



## Santress

Bts pic from filming *Big Little Lies* shared on instagram and twitter this evening (July 22, 2019):




*iain*  An impossible pic of Ziggy and his biological father, Perry #biglittlelies2 #alexanderskarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## audiogirl

M.Skarsgård said:


> better i don't share and publish anything alex you know more about him than I do


I was giving you polite advice that would be true for any online blog/group/forum. It's  basic netiquette. 

I do not know everything about Alex.  There are other people using this thread, who know quite  a bit more than I do.


----------



## Santress

Cute bts video from filming *Big Little Lies* season 2:

*mcdonelltwins * We loved every minute of “working” with @rexdanger - what an amazing actor, human and role model! #biglittlelies



A glimpse of Alex in this insta story from yesterday (July 22, 2019):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D389603&oh=db4133e4f6237d9df79ead1c9510fed0

http://sendvid.com/u7n189qd

Source:  The July 22, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/nelitarios/


----------



## VEGASTAR

^^So cute & so adorable as usual.

Also, I am loving the Polished Man movement on him, and also yellow


----------



## lilopond23045

VEGASTAR said:


> ^^So cute & so adorable as usual.
> 
> Also, I am loving the Polished Man movement on him, and also yellow
> 
> View attachment 4496627



is there more to that photo? it looks cropped. right?


----------



## Santress

^I think it's from this pic shared this morning on instagram (July 23, 2019) which is probably from yesterday. This is the same guy who shared pics of Alex and their friends back in April 2018.




*cocoglatstein*


----------



## lilopond23045

Thanks Santress


----------



## Santress

Another from yesterday (July 22, 2019) in Sweden:




*charlesdickenspubsodermalm*  Fine visit by Alexander Skarsgård yesterday #InBajenWeTrust


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> ^I think it's from this pic shared this morning on instagram (July 23, 2019) which is probably from yesterday. This is the same guy who shared pics of Alex and their friends back in April 2018.
> 
> View attachment 4496797
> 
> 
> *cocoglatstein*



So now he has one blue, black, or bruised thumb nail with the a white flower and another thumb nail that is yellow.  

Maybe mystery blonde is a nail artist


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> So now he has one blue, black, or bruised thumb nail with the a white flower and another thumb nail that is yellow.
> 
> Maybe mystery blonde is a nail artist [/QUOTE
> Please tell me then who this mystery blonde is When do you talk about it?


----------



## StarrLady

Sorry, error


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Last was 10 episodes


----------



## audiogirl

That kind of change is very common. When IMDb entries are first made, they often have incomplete/inaccurate information. Sometimes they list one episode when the actor is in all of the, and sometimes vice versa. That's why some actors names get left out. They've even had the wrong names for characters. Or some actors drop out and others are substituted, and that change isn't made on IMDb. None of this affects reality.


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today by *People* of Alex and Kirsten in *On Becoming a God in Central Floridia*:




Kirsten Dunst and Alexander Skarsgård are going back in back time — and doing it in style!

In this week’s issue of PEOPLE, the 37-year-old actress, who stars as Krystal Stubbs in the upcoming Showtime series On Becoming a God In Central Florida, opens up about her new project, working alongside Skarsgård in the ’90s comedy, balancing motherhood and work, and the fun ’90s style she got to create for her character.

“It was very collaborative,” Dunst, who is also an executive producer on the show, says about creating her character’s style.

“We found Krystal’s look. We decided she definitely wore socks with her boots. The ’90s are so popular and trendy right now that we wanted to steer away from the trends that are happening now in terms of clothing,” she explains. “We didn’t do certain things that people are doing now to make sure it was distinctive. She’s got that country ’90s to her.”

“It was perfect — the hair and makeup,” she says about her classic ’90s wedding look with Skarsgård (who plays Stubbs’ husband, Travis). “The right amount of trash and sass.”

While this isn’t the first project the duo has worked on together (they previously starred in the 2011 drama, Melancholia), the roles were very different this time.

“I asked Alex to do it because I knew how funny he was and he never gets roles where he could be funny,” she says. “I knew that this would be a fun opportunity. It was really fun to work with him. I love working with him. He was sad to leave.”

After welcoming son Ennis with fiancé Jesse Plemons in 2018, Dunst took on the role of Krystal, a decision she says was “the hardest thing” she could’ve done after becoming a mom.

“I basically went for the hardest thing that I could possibly do after having a baby,” she says of playing Krystal. “I was with this role for two to three years. For me, it was just the perfect time frame. I had family and friends to help me.”

New mom Dunst adds that she was also “definitely so much more aware of the babies on set.”

“I remember getting episodes and I would be like, ‘Where’s the baby? We have to have the baby in that scene or this scene. Krystal’s a single mom.’ That became apparent. You can’t forget the baby!” she says.

On Becoming a God In Central Florida premieres Aug. 25 at 10 p.m. ET on Showtime.

Source:  *People.com*

https://people.com/tv/see-kirsten-d...-attire-on-becoming-a-god-in-central-florida/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New promo still shared today by *People* of Alex and Kirsten in *On Becoming a God in Central Floridia*:
> 
> View attachment 4497854
> 
> 
> Kirsten Dunst and Alexander Skarsgård are going back in back time — and doing it in style!
> 
> In this week’s issue of PEOPLE, the 37-year-old actress, who stars as Krystal Stubbs in the upcoming Showtime series On Becoming a God In Central Florida, opens up about her new project, working alongside Skarsgård in the ’90s comedy, balancing motherhood and work, and the fun ’90s style she got to create for her character.
> 
> “It was very collaborative,” Dunst, who is also an executive producer on the show, says about creating her character’s style.
> 
> “We found Krystal’s look. We decided she definitely wore socks with her boots. The ’90s are so popular and trendy right now that we wanted to steer away from the trends that are happening now in terms of clothing,” she explains. “We didn’t do certain things that people are doing now to make sure it was distinctive. She’s got that country ’90s to her.”
> 
> Source:  *People.com*
> 
> https://people.com/tv/see-kirsten-d...-attire-on-becoming-a-god-in-central-florida/



The bad thing about Showtime doesn't show up in my place


----------



## Santress

New teaser clip featuring Alex:



Also found here:


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is Alex still in Sweden? On 22 July, Hammarby Footboll was then... There are no pictures of him Dada is someones Marni with whether Alex also accompanies usually Alex is where Dada. I just asked my curiosity good that to keep a vacation so Alex will do more movies after having taken a break


----------



## Santress

HQ promo stills of Alex in *On Becoming a God in Central Florida*:











 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/hKwR1


----------



## Santress

Fan photos shared on instagram today (July 27, 2019) and location tagged for Kaffihús Vesturbæjar. She also tagged him by his rexdanger account:







These were uploaded today but may be from yesterday (July 26, 2019). There are pics in her
insta stories from the 26th:




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...m&ig_cache_key=MjA5Njc1ODE3MzUzNTkxNDM1MA==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...m&ig_cache_key=MjA5Njc1OTU1NjE2MzEyMDAxMw==.2






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...m&ig_cache_key=MjA5Njc4NDM0Nzc2Mjk3Nzk1Nw==.2






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...m&ig_cache_key=MjA5Njc4NTc1OTg1OTM1Njc0Ng==.2






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...m&ig_cache_key=MjA5Njc5NzAzNjcyMzY1NTY0Mw==.2






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA5NjgyMjcwODI0NjU2NjYzMg==.2





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjA5NjgyNDUyNDEwMzI5NjM1Nw==.2

Source:  The July 26, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/hofiolafs/


----------



## Aurora222

So trying to translate it comes up as Norwegian but the place is in Iceland? Do I have that correct?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> So trying to translate it comes up as Norwegian but the place is in Iceland? Do I have that correct?



Try translate Swedish or Iceland


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


> Try translate Swedish or Iceland



Thanks, I had it detecting the language. First time it came up as Norwegian then on second quote Icelandic.  Can’t find the backward 6 letter so losing content of what she is saying so got some really fun translations from shame to jellyfish.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> Thanks, I had it detecting the language. First time it came up as Norwegian then on second quote Icelandic.  Can’t find the backward 6 letter so losing content of what she is saying so got some really fun translations from shame to jellyfish.


I hope someone knows how to translate what he meant I myself can find all letters


----------



## MelisaMer

you can't see the links anymore from this woman's instagram, or much else as her account is now private.    she probably did this after her picture was reposted on other instagram fan accounts.

the football player Vidar, deleted his picture with Alex after it was reposted on many instagram fan accounts. this was a week ago.

this is sad. i think some fans Maybe harrass them or something.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> you can't see the links anymore from this woman's instagram, or much else as her account is now private.    she probably did this after her picture was reposted on other instagram fan accounts.
> 
> the football player Vidar, deleted his picture with Alex after it was reposted on many instagram fan accounts. this was a week ago.
> 
> this is sad. i think some fans Maybe harrass them or something.



I understand them I followed her hofiolafas


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgård said:


> I understand them I followed her hofiolafas


who do you understand? the account owners or fans? so you followed her, were there weird comments on the picture?
btw, why did you follow her? she is just a fan. she probably won't run into him ever again and post more pictures. did you dm her too?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> who do you understand? the account owners or fans? so you followed her, were there weird comments on the picture?
> btw, why did you follow her? she is just a fan. she probably won't run into him ever again and post more pictures. did you dm her too?


I understand Vidar and hofiolafas why they deleted the pictures or put it private.
I followed many Alex fans and they follow me.. I do not put them DM


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgård said:


> I understand Vidar and hofiolafas why they deleted the pictures or put it private.
> I followed many Alex fans and they follow me.. I do not put them DM


ok. i understand. but  they follow you? do you have a alex fan account, is that why.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I have a lot of Alex pictures on my instagram account everything else etc.  And I follow it with a real Alexander Skarsgard account


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgård said:


> I have a lot of Alex pictures on my instagram account everything else etc.  And I follow it with a real Alexander Skarsgard account


ok thanks. btw, i just figured out which one your account is  don't worry i'll keep it to myself.


----------



## Aurora222

He looks sort of like it is a business discussion, not just meeting with friends.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> He looks sort of like it is a business discussion, not just meeting with friends.


I agree


----------



## M.Skarsgård

When alex  has come to Iceland even though is 26-/27 July The fan. Whether Dada also involved the last time he was in Sweden


----------



## jooa

M.Skarsgård said:


> When alex  has come to Iceland even though is 26-/27 July The fan. Whether Dada also involved the last time he was in Sweden


I don't understand fully your question ... but I say that Dada was in Sweden with his girlfriends for sure on Saturday based on instagram stories that were posted and he is/was with them the last three weeks. Whether Alex was with them I don't know but I guess no with the exception of Berlin and a short stay in Copenhagen (maybe 2 days) and the south of Sweden until the Hammarby match in Stockholm last Monday.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

jooa said:


> I don't understand fully your question ... but I say that Dada was in Sweden with his girlfriends for sure on Saturday based on instagram stories that were posted and he is/was with them the last three weeks. Whether Alex was with them I don't know but I guess no with the exception of Berlin and a short stay in Copenhagen (maybe 2 days) and the south of Sweden until the Hammarby match in Stockholm last Monday.



When was Alex arriving in Iceland?  Fan Instagram by picture 26-27 July
I noticed that Dada had female beauty


----------



## jooa

M.Skarsgård said:


> When was Alex arriving in Iceland?  Fan Instagram by picture 26-27 July
> I noticed that Dada had female beauty


Alex could come to Iceland on Tuesday or on any other day until Friday (the pics are from Friday), maybe even he is not in Iceland anymore ... it's Alex, with him you never know.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

jooa said:


> Alex could come to Iceland on Tuesday or on any other day until Friday (the pics are from Friday), maybe even he is not in Iceland anymore ... it's Alex, with him you never know.



So alex Apparently loves traveling


----------



## Santress

New promo video shared today for *On Becoming a God in Central Florida* (July 29, 2019):



Also found here:


----------



## VampFan

Thanks, Santress, for the videos and pictures. You rock. I love these indie “ish” series and movies Alex does. He’s doing his own thing. One of the reasons I appreciate him, and appreciate you posting all the pics about him.


----------



## StarrLady

I bought the People magazine dated August 5, 2019. There’s a “first look” picture of Alex and Kirsten Dunst from OBAGICF. As the caption says, “Kirsten & Alexander go back to the ‘90s”.

It also says “Alexander Skarsgard and Kirsten Dunst make for the perfect retro couple in Showtime’s new 10-part miniseries On Becoming a God in Central Florida. In the dark comedy set in the early ‘90s (premiering Aug. 25), water-park employee Krystal Stubbs (Dunst) schemes her way up the ranks of a multibillion-dollar pyramid scheme. Dunst, 37, jokes that her character’s style is ‘the right amount of trash and sass.’ As for working again with Skarsgard? ‘He never gets roles where he could be funny’, she says of her Melancholia costar. ‘I knew it’d be a fun opportunity.’”


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4507553
> 
> 
> Alex is having a white hat (Tallest) Dog in the arm and dada on the left blue/Yellow hat and her girlfriends Marni and Virginia?
> Who is Marni Kornhauser? She is almost Dada in the pictures included/video clip
> I just ask my curiosity


----------



## Espe

The guy in a white hat looks more like Johan, not Alex IMO


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Espe said:


> The guy in a white hat looks more like Johan, not Alex IMO


captain cap on Alex with brown dog


----------



## Espe

M.Skarsgård said:


> captain cap on Alex with brown dog


I'm talking about that guy in the captain cap too, but I think it's Johan, not Alex. He looks more like Johan in my opinion.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Espe said:


> I'm talking about that guy in the captain cap too, but I think it's Johan, not Alex. He looks more like Johan in my opinion.
> View attachment 4507699


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Espe said:


> I'm talking about that guy in the captain cap too, but I think it's Johan, not Alex. He looks more like Johan in my opinion.
> View attachment 4507699


Good point


----------



## Santress

Recent fan pic of Alex in Iceland (July 26, 2019).
The background looks like it was taken at Kaffivagninn (in Reykjavík) ...which the Internet describes as Iceland's oldest restaurant.




*nathycosta93*:  “It seems that Tarzan decided to live in the city. Actor Alexander Skarsgård - super nice! #tarzan and jane #legend of tarzan #iceland #sunny day.”


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alexander skarsgård Residence in NYC but Is  East Village Manhattan or Brooklyn Heights ... I've only heard of East Village Manhattan... Where Alex currently lives But  Brooklyn Heights more Alex Friends (also Swedish friends)If they live in NY


----------



## audiogirl

I thought a few people have explained this before. He lives in Manhattan. There was some very brief hype about him house hunting in Brooklyn, but nothing ever came from it. I'm sure he has friends spread across all the five boroughs of NYC, as well as suburbs and exurbs.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

audiogirl said:


> I thought a few people have explained this before. He lives in Manhattan. There was some very brief hype about him house hunting in Brooklyn, but nothing ever came from it. I'm sure he has friends spread across all the five boroughs of NYC, as well as suburbs and exurbs.



Was not supposed to ask the same thing many times I do not remember what I have asked. Thanks for the answer


----------



## M.Skarsgård

If It is true that where Dada there is also Alex, so Dada Instagram, according to the publication Dada is Helsinki with Marni and Virginia..


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgård said:


> If It is true that where Dada there is also Alex, so Dada Instagram, according to the publication Dada is Helsinki with Marni and Virginia..



Aren't you from Helsinki???
here is your chance. 
go out side & find him. 
i'm sure you can. 
then we can start asking you questions lol


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> Aren't you from Helsinki???
> here is your chance.
> go out side & find him.
> i'm sure you can.
> then we can start asking you questions lol



I am 100% Finnish There is no Any evidence that whether Alex in Helsinki


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgård said:


> I am 100% Finnish There is no Any evidence that whether Alex in Helsinki



you have asked the 'is it true where Dada is, Alex is also there'  question a number of times. i guess you must believe it?? so take a chance. maybe its true? you sound like you realy want to meet him. if he is not there the worst thing is you will meet Dada instead.then you can ask him all about Alex lol... 
just go bar hopping. they might be at local bohemian famous bar???


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> you have asked the 'is it true where Dada is, Alex is also there'  question a number of times. i guess you must believe it?? so take a chance. maybe its true? you sound like you realy want to meet him. if he is not there the worst thing is you will meet Dada instead.then you can ask him all about Alex lol...
> just go bar hopping. they might be at local bohemian famous bar???


No no, not really must to meet him  Just I asked?


----------



## Santress

A portrait of Alex in Westfjords, Iceland by *Ari Magg*:
*
arimagg*:  “Bloody Northman in the West.”


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> Maybe Alex is involved maybe not


----------



## Santress

A pic from the *Giorgio Armani Prive Fall/Winter 2019/2020* show (July 2, 2019, Paris) shared on instagram yesterday:




*nassimhandstied*  Fashion Photographer : Nassim Handstied 
Guest : Alexander Skarsgård
Event : @Armani Fashion Show
For : @lefastemagazine 
City : Paris 
#alexander skarsgård #giorgio armani prive #photography #actor #celebrity


----------



## Santress

Alex is in Göteborg today (August 9, 2019).
His bff Alex Stocks is there and location tagged Champagneria in today's insta stories.
This lady shared a few stealth shots of Alex in the tag and also tagged him by his account:









*annaolofsson3*  we became best friends then, me and Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## Santress

Photo of Alex at *Way Out West* today (August 9, 2019):




*bingorimer*  Hard not to love Alex Skarsgård ❤️ @ rexdanger. Always so down to earth and lovely. We have celebrated Christmas together and he is really a wonderful person. Also fun to finally meet an Alexander who is almost as good as ours @aklingstedt ❤️
@wayoutwestfestival


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Alex is in Göteborg today (August 9, 2019).
> His bff Alex Stocks is there and location tagged Champagneria in today's insta stories.
> 
> 
> This lady shared a few stealth shots of Alex in the tag and also tagged him by his account:
> 
> View attachment 4511896
> View attachment 4511897
> View attachment 4511898
> View attachment 4511899
> View attachment 4511900
> View attachment 4511901
> 
> 
> *annaolofsson3*  we became best friends then, me and Alexander Skarsgård





I recognize Siggi Hilmarsson from the picture


----------



## Santress

A little bit of Alex in today's (August 10, 2019) insta stories:

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/54771360_150460096016968_6876534909331963203_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjM0NC5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=17904220441354516_3887539186&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdLQ19Rd05JY3BPNDE0Z0FBRVA5VFF3UlhHNWZidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHSEpBOXdIYkk2WWR5VVFDQUpEQU4zNEZpSkJPYnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFqix8sDk8s0/FQIZBRgCQzMsF0AuAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D50D45F&oh=ac45c54a7a761ff35bc16655d68b091f

http://sendvid.com/aqvbscft

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/stockss/

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn...=5D51690A&oh=2dac148ed9e8620222e9375c74549159

http://sendvid.com/8eg3352m

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/tobiashambergs/


----------



## Santress

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/27481437_2921877551162690_8692204976966889743_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjMxNi5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=18061775974088602_1079440526&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdGMVZvd0ZDcFlPaGJtRUtBQTl4LW81ZjZxQjRidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHQTh1V3dJWmFhNE5tTXNFQUVZdmtOaktLX2x2YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFrTb0ofdxZVAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0ATdsi0OVgQGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D50EFA0&oh=d0d4d348337fe6a93ec03f28f8594214

http://sendvid.com/o1pvtaah

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn...=5D5164B0&oh=47950c039b76e1bf224c75f748dca878

http://sendvid.com/h7ax6fvr

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/tobiashambergs/

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/40976996_137307194177208_402508258764025045_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjM0Ni5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=18025169962202403_4188446220&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdHUkNjUUs0dG9oUzRYd0FBTlZzeXZZZy01VUZidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHRU5Yb3dGMmtEZVRSSTRBQUw3TjNHSy0wNzR0YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFsaY9/368oRAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0AuAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D50E60E&oh=e27f7d8f4462c90cac3aae489e41496f

http://sendvid.com/rzkvno7o

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/stockss/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Does Sweden have at least one party


Santress said:


> https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/27481437_2921877551162690_8692204976966889743_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjMxNi5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=18061775974088602_1079440526&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdGMVZvd0ZDcFlPaGJtRUtBQTl4LW81ZjZxQjRidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHQTh1V3dJWmFhNE5tTXNFQUVZdmtOaktLX2x2YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFrTb0ofdxZVAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0ATdsi0OVgQGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D50EFA0&oh=d0d4d348337fe6a93ec03f28f8594214
> 
> http://sendvid.com/o1pvtaah
> 
> https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/39530015_594530344407501_1613925277468986717_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjMyNC5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=18093114124050498_55610747&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdCOHVXd0xOa2Z6aHVCd0NBRjBOa0NsOTBHVVdidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHSEpCbGdQZW1hWWZLUmtJQVBRWTFzbmVlUEF5YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFoT/mJfs5aNAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0AgiDEm6XjVGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D5164B0&oh=47950c039b76e1bf224c75f748dca878
> 
> http://sendvid.com/h7ax6fvr
> 
> Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta stories of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tobiashambergs/
> 
> https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/40976996_137307194177208_402508258764025045_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjM0Ni5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=18025169962202403_4188446220&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdHUkNjUUs0dG9oUzRYd0FBTlZzeXZZZy01VUZidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHRU5Yb3dGMmtEZVRSSTRBQUw3TjNHSy0wNzR0YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFsaY9/368oRAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0AuAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D50E60E&oh=e27f7d8f4462c90cac3aae489e41496f
> 
> http://sendvid.com/rzkvno7o
> 
> Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stockss/



Is this in the way out West, in Sweden I guess to be a lot of party..


----------



## Santress

M.Skarsgård said:


> Does Sweden have at least one party
> Is this in the way out West, in Sweden I guess to be a lot of party..


Way Out West is a 3-day music festival held every August in Göteborg, Sweden. (Source)
Göteborg "is the second-largest city in Sweden, fifth-largest in the Nordic countries, and capital of the Västra Götaland County. It is situated by Kattegat, _on the west coast of Sweden_..."(Source)

More insta stories of Alex at *Way Out West*, Day 3 (August 10, 2019, Göteborg):

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/27450441_1159054610964508_6779841520367441463_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjM0Ni5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=17898729259361936_3653244911&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdFbmNvZ0Vjb0Z4dUp4NEVBRGNXOGc3eDFSWmVidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHRkJqYlFKNHhPaU83S0FJQUtTYWpLWmRrc2s3YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFqDVop6Us8s/FQIZBRgCQzMsF0An7peNT987GBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D5297EA&oh=9a4f2522866b337cb6688e4b0f02f379

http://sendvid.com/0e17vvfv

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/heddaspendrup/

https://scontent-dfw5-1.cdninstagra...=5D527CAD&oh=115d48cb2b75f057941742442669389e

http://sendvid.com/ds1hykrj

https://scontent-dfw5-1.cdninstagra...=5D520CBE&oh=936c4255a3c1c9f87d5df615a3581fca

http://sendvid.com/jqcv2954



https://scontent-dfw5-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/66358987_144906499938759_6547238205828364980_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&oh=94296b6c6efdff01b010662fb0c4c983&oe=5D526D2A&ig_cache_key=MjEwNzQxMDYxNDgwMTYyMjcwNQ==.2

https://scontent-dfw5-1.cdninstagra...=5D520E72&oh=5c4a9fb8d1f09a36a17999567a2ddf35

http://sendvid.com/kepxc25o

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/martenandersson1974/




https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn...0&ig_cache_key=MjEwNzUxNzYwNzI1OTk3NDM2NA==.2

https://instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t72.14836-16/60178420_111035980072736_5849329397887743574_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjUzNC5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=instagram.fhel5-1.fna.fbcdn.net&vs=17978700238272272_1913947196&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdQUS1sZ01nUnlhVS1HUUFBRlkyV2FjWS1peFJidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHQWlxUWdQczVEZ3liMzBJQUNOUmRrQjBaVUJ3YnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFqCHy7GJ4u8/FQIZBRgCQzMsF0AqzMzMzMzNGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzJfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D51C5DD&oh=16f539b036239453163730f493ae296b

http://sendvid.com/6lk4n6s3

Source:  The August 10, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/andreas.nicoletti/


----------



## bellebottomblues

Thanks Santress for all the great video clips of Alex and company at Way Out West!  I love seeing him so relaxed and happy, enjoying his time off.

He also seems to have developed a fondness for visiting Iceland regularly.  Can't say that I blame him there!  It's a country full of beautiful wilderness.


----------



## bellebottomblues

And.....do we have this one yet?


----------



## StarrLady

The trailer for A24’s The Kill Team is out! A fall release is indicated.


----------



## StarrLady

Regarding The Kill Team and it’s trailer:
I read on Twitter that A24 plans to release the film on October 25, 2019.

The film currently has 100% on Rotten Tomatoes (after 6 reviews).

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_kill_team_2019

I thought the film looked really good from the trailer. And Alex’s performance looks terrific (he is getting rave reviews). I thought he looked handsome too. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Santress

Thanks for the updates, ladies!

Alex is getting really great reviews for The Kill Team.
I wonder how much of On Becoming a God he will be in? Some of the TCA feedback seemed to imply it was a very limited role. We'll see...

Poster released today for *The Kill Team*:




Source:  https://www.firstshowing.net/2019/nat-wolff-alexander-skarsgård-in-war-drama-the-kill-team-trailer/

via


----------



## Santress

New portrait of Alex for the new ad campaign for *Clarks* shoes:




Alexander Skarsgård, Actor, Stockholm, Sweden
“Comfort is coming home”

Source:  The Library's digital scan from Esquire UK (September/October 2019 issue)


----------



## VEGASTAR

BuckeyeChicago said:


> His character is supposed to be something of a dork:
> "to the Canadian prime minister (Alexander Skarsgard), whose dreamy looks mask a total lack of charm."
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/long-shot-review-1193603
> 
> "In a frumpy brown wig that seems like thrown shade, Skarsgård plays this world’s Trudeau, giving over-eager smiles, a sweetly dorky vibe, and a Canadian-accented “sorry”. It’s a bit part, but he makes a meal out of it, somehow turning eating oysters into a deeply unsexy affair, and screeching out a laugh that is alarming and hysterical. "
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/mar/10/long-shot-review-charlize-theron-seth-rogen-rom-com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think anyone in the fandom has found a real name for him, but he's been known as 'Not Vin Diesel'. They've been friends for years, he was at Coachella 2012 with Alex:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2651746/alexander-skarsgard-coachella-music-festival-02/



*"I don't think anyone in the fandom has found a real name for him, but he's been known as 'Not Vin Diesel'. They've been friends for years, he was at Coachella 2012 with Alex:"*

I think i just discovered his identity . He was at wow fest as you probably saw (also in the picture by the bar next to Alex in the above post from Santress). And last night  both Daga and Fares's gf Clara posted ig stories from a restaurant where they were having a meal together as a group and they tagged him as Pablo Ravazzani.

He is the photographer who had posted the below picture on his ig. These pictures were already shared here on the thread at that time.



I don't remember where these photo's were used, if they were used at all, but they were one of my all time favourites. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. I believe that.


----------



## VEGASTAR

I didn't see any vids of Alex dancing posted here from wow fest. I can't upload vids but he is a screen shot for those who missed it. If it was already posted and i didn't see it, then sorry for the double post.


----------



## StarrLady

On Becoming a God in Central Florida was positively reviewed by Variety who found the show and Alex to be funny.
“After Krystal finds out just how deep her husband Travis (a disarmingly goofy Alexander Skarsgard) got into a cultish pyramid scheme before suddenly exiting her life...”

https://variety.com/2019/tv/reviews...tral-florida-review-kirsten-dunst-1203304212/


----------



## a_sussan

StarrLady said:


> On Becoming a God in Central Florida was positively reviewed by Variety who found the show and Alex to be funny.
> “After Krystal finds out just how deep her husband Travis (a disarmingly goofy Alexander Skarsgard) got into a cultish pyramid scheme before suddenly exiting her life...”
> 
> https://variety.com/2019/tv/reviews...tral-florida-review-kirsten-dunst-1203304212/


----------



## a_sussan

SO...he is now a God...


----------



## hecatehoney

The L.A. premiere of On Becoming a God is on Tuesday at the London Hotel, but so far it seems the only person confirmed is Kirsten Dunst.  Wonder if Alex will show up.


----------



## BlueFlyCloset.com

VEGASTAR said:


> I didn't see any vids of Alex dancing posted here from wow fest. I can't upload vids but he is a screen shot for those who missed it. If it was already posted and i didn't see it, then sorry for the double post.
> 
> View attachment 4516453


Professional lurker here - thank you! this is pretty awesome lol. who knew the Swedish giant had moves?
Though, to confirm said moves... maybe we can send up a prayer to @Santress -Goddess of all things sendvid.com.
Cause if anybody can find & upload that video, she can.
Btw, it may be slightly unhealthy how much i enjoy this thread. Thanks to everybody for sharing


----------



## StarrLady

BlueFlyCloset.com said:


> Professional lurker here - thank you! this is pretty awesome lol. who knew the Swedish giant had moves?
> Though, to confirm said moves... maybe we can send up a prayer to @Santress -Goddess of all things sendvid.com.
> Cause if anybody can find & upload that video, she can.
> Btw, it may be slightly unhealthy how much i enjoy this thread. Thanks to everybody for sharing


Welcome Bluefly!
I am glad you’re enjoying this thread.


----------



## Santress

Welcome @BlueFlyCloset.com! 
I wish I could but I was at the hospital for most of Sunday/Monday and didn't get a chance to see all the stories that came in.

New promotional still of Alex in *The Kill Team*:




"The Kill Team" (Oct. 25): Alexander Skarsgard (center) plays a sadistic sergeant who directs his men to kill civilians in Afghanistan in the military drama. A24

Source:  *USA Today
*
https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...-see-fall-movies-maleficent-joker/2008662001/

*Clarks* shoes featured Alex's new ad in their insta story today (August 16, 2019):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/67325231_149860382758982_6956888564413855600_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&oh=5436838c01331386e9f75044e63b4016&oe=5D594B8D&ig_cache_key=MjExMTY2NzUwODAyNDAyNDQ1MA==.2

Source:  The August 16, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/clarksshoes/

*On Becoming a God* set pic shared today (August 16, 2019) by Annie Beauchamp (the production designer for the show)







*anniebeauchampdesign*  A woman in a Man’s world- About poverty, frustration and the American Dream circa 1992 #onbecomingagodincentralflorida #showtime #kirstendunst #alexanderskarsgard @rffunke @mattlutsky @estaspalding @charliemcdowell @tobiasdatum @staceybattat


----------



## VEGASTAR

BlueFlyCloset.com said:


> Professional lurker here - thank you! this is pretty awesome lol. who knew the Swedish giant had moves?
> Though, to confirm said moves... maybe we can send up a prayer to @Santress -Goddess of all things sendvid.com.
> Cause if anybody can find & upload that video, she can.
> Btw, it may be slightly unhealthy how much i enjoy this thread. Thanks to everybody for sharing



Hello _BlueFlyCloset.com_,

"*thank you! this is pretty awesome lol. who knew the Swedish giant had moves?"*

You are welcome. But this is not a big deal. The dancing at the dj booth went on for quite sometime and everyone was dancing and recording it at one point or another from public ig accounts. I'm sure you will be able to find some of them. Besides, this isn't the first time Alex invades the dj booth and it isn't the first time we get to see that the "Swedish giant has moves" as you put it. It's great to see him having fun & enjoying himself with his friends.

"*Professional lurker here"
*
I have to ask you about your username. It looked like a web adress with a ".com" in the end so i was curious and googled it. It appears to be a domain for a gossip site that was created 9 months ago and is in the process of being developed (according to google search results). Are you the owner/one of the owners of the site? Or just working for it, promoting it? Gathering gossip material for it??? Is this why you are here and/or lurking. Don't get me wrong, i am not judging or anything like that.  Everyone has a right to be here for whatever reason. I am just wondering if you are just an Alex fan or are here for professional reasons that's all...


----------



## VEGASTAR

Santress said:


> Welcome @BlueFlyCloset.com!
> I wish I could but I was at the hospital for most of Sunday/Monday and didn't get a chance to see all the stories that came in.
> 
> New promotional still of Alex in *The Kill Team*:
> 
> View attachment 4517952
> 
> 
> "The Kill Team" (Oct. 25): Alexander Skarsgard (center) plays a sadistic sergeant who directs his men to kill civilians in Afghanistan in the military drama. A24
> 
> Source:  *USA Today
> *
> https://www.usatoday.com/picture-ga...-see-fall-movies-maleficent-joker/2008662001/
> 
> *Clarks* shoes featured Alex's new ad in their insta story today (August 16, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4517959
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/67325231_149860382758982_6956888564413855600_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&oh=5436838c01331386e9f75044e63b4016&oe=5D594B8D&ig_cache_key=MjExMTY2NzUwODAyNDAyNDQ1MA==.2
> 
> Source:  The August 16, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/clarksshoes/
> 
> *On Becoming a God* set pic shared today (August 16, 2019) by Annie Beauchamp (the production designer for the show)
> 
> View attachment 4517956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *anniebeauchampdesign*  A woman in a Man’s world- About poverty, frustration and the American Dream circa 1992 #onbecomingagodincentralflorida #showtime #kirstendunst #alexanderskarsgard @rffunke @mattlutsky @estaspalding @charliemcdowell @tobiasdatum @staceybattat



I'm sorry to hear you were in the hospital Santress. I hope you get well soon and wish you health. 

P.S. this thread would be lost without you....


----------



## OHVamp

Get well soon Santress.


----------



## Santress

Alex at today's Hammarby game (August 17, 2019).
This lady was in the VIP section and tagged him by his account.




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/68759607_124149315545399_4382920888803135598_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&oh=cde9da0416ab0b3a48e9cb26a56545b2&oe=5D5AFE85&ig_cache_key=MjExMjY0ODg0NzI1MTAwNTQyOA==.2

Also, from the same lady, an instagram video of what looks like Alex (from behind) and Keith to me.

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D5AFB90&oh=59905e2c97536b9a96b364837770101a

http://sendvid.com/eexmakyo

Source:  The August 17, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/saramoback/


----------



## StarrLady

a_sussan said:


> SO...he is now a God...



These videos can’t be viewed in Canada (I think they can only be viewed in the US).
I watched the first two episodes on Crave, the first two episodes can be viewed on Crave in Canada.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Can any one from Europe access the first two episodes of  "On becoming a God......" on youtube or showtime? Or any other site?


----------



## Marvenna

VEGASTAR said:


> Can any one from Europe access the first two episodes of  "On becoming a God......" on youtube or showtime? Or any other site?



Unfortunately not, I searched everything legal but to no avail  

And, btw, hello to all the lovely ladies here, I enjoy reading for quite some time now although I keep mostly quiet. My apologies in advance for all mistakes I might make now and in the future, English is not my first language


----------



## VEGASTAR

Marvenna said:


> Unfortunately not, I searched everything legal but to no avail
> 
> And, btw, hello to all the lovely ladies here, I enjoy reading for quite some time now although I keep mostly quiet. My apologies in advance for all mistakes I might make now and in the future, English is not my first language



Hello and welcome.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Marvenna!

More promos of Alex in *On Becoming a God* including a second trailer. If you've seen the first two episodes, this will be familiar.



Also found here:



...and here (x).

No ifs, ands or buts. Krystal won't let FAM destroy her family. #OnBecomingAGod #Showtime



Also found here (x).

He's Krystal Stubb's husband, Travis, and he dreams a big dream. ✨

Alexander Skarsgård is Travis Stubbs in
@showtime's #OnBecomingAGod in Central Florida.



Also found here (x).





*shobecomingagod*  What's the price to pay for marital bliss?⁠ #On Becoming A God in Central Florida premieres Sunday on #Showtime.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1ZZS_lpq5_/

Two types of people in this world: 
1. Stinker-thinkers
2. Go-getters

Who will you be? 

#Wednesday Wisdom #On Becoming A God #Showtime

https://twitter.com/SHOBecomingAGod/status/1164250820092858368

Some nice words about Alex at the recent premiere of *On Becoming a God*:

"#OnBecomingAGod in Central Florida" showrunner Esta Spalding praises Alexander Skarsgård's "magnetic" performance

https://twitter.com/Variety/status/1163999586622459905

A few oldies but goodies shared on instagram and twitter:




*jon_premosch_photo*   #tbt shoot with #alexander skarsgard ..
#big little lies #hbo #true blood #eric northman #model #celeb #black and white #celeb portrait






Olof K. Gustafsson, CEO of Escobar Inc with Alexander Skarsgård at the Golden Globes in Beverly Hills, California, USA

https://twitter.com/olof_gustafsson/status/1164370320524005378


----------



## Kitkath70

I just had to post this. Three of Alex’s leading ladies in the film Bombshell together.





https://www.vogue.com/article/nicol...ype=owned&utm_brand=vogue&utm_source=facebook


----------



## StarrLady

Here is OBAGICF’s showrunner praising Alex:


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Hopefully Alex goes to his sister's wedding they are today..., tomorrow is Alex birthday party 43 years old


----------



## Santress

Some stealth shots of Alex from today (August 24, 2019):





*chela1286*  Soooo I jokingly told @heylo412 that we should find Alexander Skarsgard while we're here and OMG LOOK WHO WE FOUND. I legit ran walked behind him and followed him to where he was having lunch and managed to snap this picture before he noticed me. HOW FREAKING AMAZING. #alexanderskarsgard #sweden #trueblood #biglittlelies #ericnorthman








*chela1286*  I LOVE YOU FOREVER ERIC NORTHMAN


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> Some stealth shots of Alex from today (August 24, 2019):
> 
> View attachment 4523983
> View attachment 4523984
> 
> 
> *chela1286*  Soooo I jokingly told @heylo412 that we should find Alexander Skarsgard while we're here and OMG LOOK WHO WE FOUND. I legit ran walked behind him and followed him to where he was having lunch and managed to snap this picture before he noticed me. HOW FREAKING AMAZING. #alexanderskarsgard #sweden #trueblood #biglittlelies #ericnorthman
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4523986
> View attachment 4523987
> View attachment 4523988
> 
> 
> *chela1286*  I LOVE YOU FOREVER ERIC NORTHMAN




Does anyone know who the guy is? He looks familiar but I don’t know the name.


----------



## Santress

^The guy at the table? He looks like Björne Larson to me.

Eija and Zeka were married today.



Videos of Alex giving a speech at the wedding:

#1:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D64515F&oh=9cbd2e39967c155436e2cc18fa22f260

http://sendvid.com/sjgzevvo

#2:
https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63D0CE&oh=e85e1648adb61ce6bec0a3e51d7debf8

http://sendvid.com/4q6znirj

#3:
https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63CA79&oh=b59bb955b916e130e41e8ab4d73db6ee

http://sendvid.com/87gxy1g3

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/juditfritz_art/


----------



## Espe

Alex at Eja's wedding in today's IG stories (August 24, 2019):

http://sendvid.com/msb57ue6
Source: IG stories of https://www.instagram.com/pellegrosso/

http://sendvid.com/br5slxc9
http://sendvid.com/b95iijm9
Source: IG stories of https://www.instagram.com/sallyljungmark/

http://sendvid.com/mikj9p3h
http://sendvid.com/b2fb5jji
http://sendvid.com/9e7rt6vo
Source: IG stories of https://www.instagram.com/salvanscappini/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> ^The guy at the table? He looks like Björne Larson to me.
> 
> Eija and Zeka were married today.
> 
> 
> 
> Videos of Alex giving a speech at the wedding:
> 
> #1:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D64515F&oh=9cbd2e39967c155436e2cc18fa22f260
> 
> http://sendvid.com/sjgzevvo
> 
> #2:
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63D0CE&oh=e85e1648adb61ce6bec0a3e51d7debf8
> 
> http://sendvid.com/4q6znirj
> 
> #3:
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63CA79&oh=b59bb955b916e130e41e8ab4d73db6ee
> 
> http://sendvid.com/87gxy1g3
> 
> Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/juditfritz_art/




Would be wonderful to know what Alex said


----------



## Aurora222

Just realized that white bag is a suit bag and has a dark suit or tux in it.  Maybe he was meeting them because they were going together to the wedding (I mean any combination of them).  Shame he didn’t wear the tux to meet them for coffee. That would have been a really fun set of pics.   Not sure if the gray bag is also one or just a bag.


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> ^The guy at the table? He looks like Björne Larson to me.
> 
> Eija and Zeka were married today.
> 
> 
> 
> Videos of Alex giving a speech at the wedding:
> 
> #1:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D64515F&oh=9cbd2e39967c155436e2cc18fa22f260
> 
> http://sendvid.com/sjgzevvo
> 
> #2:
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63D0CE&oh=e85e1648adb61ce6bec0a3e51d7debf8
> 
> http://sendvid.com/4q6znirj
> 
> #3:
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63CA79&oh=b59bb955b916e130e41e8ab4d73db6ee
> 
> http://sendvid.com/87gxy1g3
> 
> Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/juditfritz_art/[/QUOTE
> 
> Your searching skills never cease to amaze me!  Thanks!
> 
> The singing sounds a lot better than the video from January, I wonder if he was practising.


----------



## Aurora222

Thanks for identification.   I knew the wedding was today, but no idea how you found the speech on Instagram.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe but it's about Eijan's wedding


----------



## Santress

Aurora222 said:


> Thanks for identification.   I knew the wedding was today, but no idea how you found the speech on Instagram.


yw! A lot of the people who took pics and are sharing stories are using the tag #zeijawedding. That is how I found it.

More stories of Alex at Eija's wedding today (August 24, 2019):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t72.14836-16/41013425_443967939535865_2996420308469671995_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vs=18091908319067667_3382445367&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdMSFFjUUw1NDFOWHlaTUJBRHZvR1JSbGJKVXBidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHTk5lOEFIYkR2aldHNlFCQVA3cVNoM3d0b3BqYnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFqayz/vTn6NAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0AsRBiTdLxqGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzFfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D63F594&oh=29d0f06c2aa7774ee0820c78ff555aa9

http://sendvid.com/j617c223

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/pellegrosso/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D64099E&oh=cc5161dac3a51b526b84730d69e2ad9b

http://sendvid.com/4db2hxmu

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/gvikstrom/

Bill at the wedding:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D6467E2&oh=65497d9e87f865bca083743f581ee68a

http://sendvid.com/xnptak4s

Gustaf at the wedding:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D642A40&oh=d34f2990b21538da04a59147d7255aa5

http://sendvid.com/t5soh4cg

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/juditfritz_art/


----------



## Santress

Alex:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D64681C&oh=cad98f49374b1eebbc45a5e7041811bb

http://sendvid.com/fv1f3tgz

Gustaf:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D646EE7&oh=220adfa295c6b736fb5f388941cf7aa1

http://sendvid.com/1vfd0u0g

Source: The August 24, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/angelicablick/

Alex in the background:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D644856&oh=46753cbf78a269e89888fc1f43d69758

http://sendvid.com/mi72vpg3

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/sallyljungmark/

A little more Alex in the background (I think):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t72.14836-16/40762778_671585183328279_2389611538510786160_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeSJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&vs=18071342923125240_1070790137&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdKcjliUUlYNkVtY3pXSUNBSEF1SEpnSW15a2hidlE1QUFBRhUAABUAGCRHTFBjOEFHV052Uld3aFlDQUJnM3lENGxLRDlrYnZRNUFBQUYVAgAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMBUAABgAFvCs14fK8plAFQIZBRgCQzMsF0AjEOVgQYk3GBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzFfdjERAHXoBwA=&oe=5D63FE3F&oh=b59d21b2c7050103d3627db5396daecd

http://sendvid.com/3zpisc87

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63F051&oh=1056aac64bf7de3c3580bfc68f55cac1

http://sendvid.com/6q44m3xg

Source:  The August 24, 2019 nsta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/eahlden/


----------



## Santress

More Alex and some Dada and a little bit of Valter :

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63CED3&oh=c2a15f1057c947b7d1634673dd8c231e

http://sendvid.com/nkpp0exk

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/andrebanghall/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63D5B9&oh=705746ea3264fd8eb42085b75c4abe91

http://sendvid.com/v7fj2d0k

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63FA7F&oh=2617b564678e200145eaab105e4abd3d

http://sendvid.com/beux13rq

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63D5B9&oh=705746ea3264fd8eb42085b75c4abe91

http://sendvid.com/qq668ttw

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D646B60&oh=4253f69bc576121667fb69defdb41f9c

http://sendvid.com/vgxvekn6

Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/bosefajerg/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> ^The guy at the table? He looks like Björne Larson to me.
> 
> Eija and Zeke were married today.
> 
> 
> 
> Videos of Alex giving a speech at the wedding:
> 
> #1:
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D64515F&oh=9cbd2e39967c155436e2cc18fa22f260
> 
> http://sendvid.com/sjgzevvo
> 
> #2:
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63D0CE&oh=e85e1648adb61ce6bec0a3e51d7debf8
> 
> http://sendvid.com/4q6znirj
> 
> #3:
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5D63CA79&oh=b59bb955b916e130e41e8ab4d73db6ee
> 
> http://sendvid.com/87gxy1g3
> 
> Source:  The August 24, 2019 insta stories of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/juditfritz_art/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

to alexander


----------



## Santress

Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! ❤️






Graphics courtesy of *CanadianBeaversLoveASkars *tumblr (x, x, x)


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from Stockholm shared this morning (August 26, 2019). No date given but the band was at Trädgården on August 22, 2019:




*kanioshki  *Stockholm appreciation post Had the best time seeing @vboysstockholm Can’t wait to be back
#travels #travelling #viagraboys #stockholm #sweden #travel #birthday #birthdaygirl #friends #bestfriends #polaroid #instax #setlist #gig #concert #polishgirl #girlswithtattoos #girlswithpiercings #inked #pinkhair #birthdaypresent #alexanderskarsgard #photobomb #titanic #fun #holidays



A few older fan photos shared yesterday (August 25, 2019) on instagram:




*mickeydice*  That one time at Coachella. Are we a cute couple or what?
#alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #coachella #laggard #monster #badromance #ladygaga






*ordinarycasper * The Bae Alexander Skarsgård so gorgeous and just as tall as his brother Bill #alexanderskarsgard #actor #biglittlelies #trueblood #zoolander #thelegendoftarzan #sexsymbol #celebrity #newyork #sweden #sony #sonyimages #sonyrx100


----------



## Santress

New photo of Alex at the premiere of *468 Dagar* (438 Days) (August 26, 2019, Stockholm):




*fotograf*_mari  #film premiär #468 dagar #alexander skarsgard


----------



## Santress

Another from today's premiere (August 26, 2019, Stockholm):




*_lars_hoglund_* Today it was the premiere of 438 days . #photo #celebrate #megastar #picoftheday #pic #photooftheday #picturetokeep #stockholm #canon #dress #stockholmstad #work #awesomesweden #celebritystylist #stockholmcity #celebrity # alexanderskarsgård #idol #idols #ig_myshot #ig_swedenf # star #pic #tt # 438days #film


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a review from Indiewire about OBAGICF that talks a lot about Alex and really praises him. It’s called “On Becoming a God: Alexander Skarsgard’s Unrecognizable Turn is Utterly Divine”.
Warning: There are spoilers.

https://www.indiewire.com/2019/08/o...nst-1202168630/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Here is a review from Indiewire about OBAGICF that talks a lot about Alex and really praises him. It’s called “On Becoming a God: Alexander Skarsgard’s Unrecognizable Turn is Utterly Divine”.
> Warning: There are spoilers.
> 
> https://www.indiewire.com/2019/08/o...nst-1202168630/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



Is it worth to watch this series


----------



## Santress

^I really liked the first two episodes and plan to watch the whole series.
It's great to see Alex in it but I would have watched On Becoming a God with or without Alex.

More/HQs from yesterday's *438* *Dagar* premiere (August 26, 2019, Stockholm):





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/b73d3


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is it worth to watch this series


I like to watch everything that Alex is in. And as the reviews say, Alex is funny and it’s a good series.


----------



## Ludwig

Santress said:


> ^I really liked the first two episodes and plan to watch the whole series.
> It's great to see Alex in it but I would have watched On Becoming a God with or without Alex.
> 
> More/HQs from yesterday's *438* *Dagar* premiere (August 26, 2019, Stockholm):
> 
> View attachment 4526379
> View attachment 4526382
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/b73d3


Me too.  I would have watched it just to see Kirsten Dunst.  She is my imaginary girlfriend crush.  I loved it that she realized what a goof ball Alexander Skarsgard can be, and insisted on his getting the role.  He is just so much fun to watch in this series.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Alex is in London for the premiere of It chapter two with Bill and Gustaf.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.virginmediatelevision.ie/xpose/AMP/article/entertainment-news/293324/Actor-brothers-unite-on-red-carpet-for-It-Chapter-Two


----------



## VEGASTAR

I love this video/ad

"_COMFORT IS COMMING HOME"_
Alexander Skarsgård for Clarks Ad Campaign


----------



## MelisaMer

M.Skarsgard how can you ask? Alex is in it. it should be enough of a reason to watch it.


----------



## melusin

VEGASTAR said:


> I love this video/ad
> 
> "_COMFORT IS COMMING HOME"_
> Alexander Skarsgård for Clarks Ad Campaign



I am swooning over this campaign too!! Gorgeous images and a message that sounds really authentic. ❤❤❤


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> M.Skarsgard how can you ask? Alex is in it. it should be enough of a reason to watch it.


SHOWTIME is accessible for viewing exclusively in the United States and its Territories and possessions.
 I don't live in the US that's why I'm asking


----------



## Espe

It seems like Alex is currently filming something in the UK.

+


+


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Espe

Alex with his friend Siggi at the US Open Final today (September 8, 2019)


Found here:


UPD:


Found here:


----------



## Espe

More photos from the US Open Final (September 8, 2019)






Full album here:
https://pixhost.to/gallery/ht2K1

Source: *alexanderskarsgarded *on Tumblr



Source: *alexanderskarsgarded *on Tumblr


----------



## Espe

Alex at the *Glenlivet X 52 Walker NYFW event* yesterday (September 8, 2019):






Source: *BFA

*
New fan photos from the *It Chapter Two premiere* in London:






*doraemi_123* ❤✨THE SKARSGÅRD BROTHERS✨❤ Being a big fan of the Skarsgård Family, probably you could imagine that I went totally nuts when I know all Bill, Alexander and Gustaf were all here in London for the #itchapter2 premiere
Just feeling so blessed to have see them three in a night ❤ Alexander was always super kind and lovely with fans
Gave him a old photo of his to sign, he laughed and said, “Oh wow, that was a long time ago” How cute It was actually my VERY FIRST TIME TO MEET GUSTAF IN PERSON!!!
Was totally in awe to see him.
He was just as kind and lovely too to say Hi to me which totally made my day
It’s also my 2nd time to see Bill in person, he was just like my Prince Charming in that white suit Bill was incredible in It 2 and that I am so glad he finally got to show his handsome face without clown makeup in this one!!!
Do go see @itmovieofficial and you won’t disappoint 
#billskarsgard #billskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #gustafskarsgard #gustafskarsgård #skarsgardbrothers #skarsgard #skarsgård #skarsgards #itmovie #itmovie2019 #itmovie #london


----------



## Espe

New photo of Alex from the *US Open Final* (September 8, 2019) shared on IG today:


*poloralphlauren *Models #GeorgiaFowler and #PoppyDelevingneand actor #AlexanderSkarsgard sat court-side for the Men’s Singles Finals of the @usopen. #USOpen #PoloRalphLauren


----------



## Espe

New candids of Alex and Bill out in NYC yesterday (September 9, 2019):
_























_
Full album here:
_https://pixhost.to/gallery/X302f_

Source: *alexanderskarsgarded* on Tumblr


----------



## Espe

Full album here:
_https://pixhost.to/gallery/X302f_

Source: *alexanderskarsgarded* on Tumblr


----------



## Espe

Also a new video of Alex and Bill out in NYC (September 9, 2019) and an article via DailyMail:
*
Bill Skarsgard grabs lunch with brother Alexander in New York after IT Chapter 2 hits theaters
*


IT Chapter 2 star Bill Skarsgard stepped out to grab some lunch with his older brother Alexander in New York City on Monday afternoon.
The 29 year old Bill, who rose to stardom playing Pennywise in 2017's IT and the new sequel IT Chapter 2, was spotted in the Downtown East Village neighborhood with his 43 year old brother Alexander.
Over the weekend, Bill's sequel IT Chapter 2 dominated at the box office with an opening weekend of $91 million, the second highest debut in September ever behind 2017's IT ($123.4 million).
Bill was wearing a retro brown leather jacket over a navy blue t-shirt and dark blue jeans for his lunch outing with Alexander.
He was also seen wearing a silver watch, dark sunglasses and black boots as he walked around after lunch.
The actor was also holding a green beverage cup while seen checking his phone and making a few calls after parting ways with his brother.
Alexander was wearing a royal blue button down shirt and black jeans with tan shoes and black sunglasses.
He was also wearing a silver watch as he walked with his younger brother after their lunch.
Alexander is coming off of the second season of HBO's Big Little Lies, and he currently stars in Showtime's On Becoming a God in Central Florida.
Skarsgard is coming off film roles in The Aftermath and Long Shot, and he's starring in the upcoming drama The Kill Team, in theaters October 25.
He also stars in the creature feature sequel Godzilla vs. Kong, which is slated to hit theaters March 13, 2020. 
Alexander's brother Bill is also starring in the upcoming horror comedy Villains, which is slated to hit theaters September 20.
Bill has become quite the in-demand actor as well, who has a number of films coming up next year.
He stars in The Devil All the Time alongside Robert Pattinson, plus Naked Singularity with Olivia Cooke and Ed Skrein. 
Bill also has Emperor alongside Adrien Brody and Sophie Cookson, and he is currently filming Nine Days with Zazie Beetz, Benedict Wong and Winston Duke.

Source: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...exander-New-York-Chapter-2-hits-theaters.html


----------



## StarrLady

New project for Alex!
Alexander Skarsgard to play Randall Flagg in Stephen King’s “The Stand” on CBS All Access.
He joins James Marsden (Stu Redman), Amber Heard (Nadine Cross) and Whoopi Goldberg (Mother  Abigail).

“But there was one name who King didn’t annnounce - and it’s a big one. Collider has exclusively learned that, on the heels of winning an Emmy, a Golden Globe and a SAG award for his menacing turn on HBO’s Big Little Lies, Alexander Skarsgard is preparing to play the personification of evil, The Man in Black himself....Mr. Randall Flagg.” It’s a “10-episode adaptation of King’s apocalyptic epic”.

http://collider.com/alexander-skarsgard-randall-flagg-the-stand-cast/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the pics and updates ladies!

I wonder if Santress is well, she hasn't posted for awhile.

Randall Flagg? Now that's not a role I would have expected for him, but I think he'll do an excellent job. So Bill's played Pennywise, now Alex is playing Flagg, perhaps Gustaf can get a King villain role as well?


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the pics and updates ladies!
> 
> I wonder if Santress is well, she hasn't posted for awhile.
> 
> Randall Flagg? Now that's not a role I would have expected for him, but I think he'll do an excellent job. So Bill's played Pennywise, now Alex is playing Flagg, perhaps Gustaf can get a King villain role as well?


Maybe the writer in the shining?  Supposedly Stephen King never liked that adaptation. Maybe it’s tiem for a new one. I could see Gustaf being great in that, better than Nicholson’s lunatic portrayal.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the pics and updates ladies!
> 
> I wonder if Santress is well, she hasn't posted for awhile.


I’ve been wondering about Santress too. I hope she’s okay.

The Stand has been already added to Alex’s IMDB page. That was fast, it was only announced yesterday. It already says “filming” which probably means the actors will also begin soon, especially since it is expected to appear in 2020.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> I’ve been wondering about Santress too. I hope she’s okay.
> 
> The Stand has been already added to Alex’s IMDB page. That was fast, it was only announced yesterday. It already says “filming” which probably means the actors will also begin soon, especially since it is expected to appear in 2020.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/


I had so much fun reading that book.


----------



## Espe

New still of Alex as Sergeant Deeks in *The Kill Team*


Source: https://thinkmovies.it/2019/09/12/t...obre-al-cinema-distribuito-da-eagle-pictures/


----------



## StarrLady

Alex’s casting confirmed by CBS All Access. Shooting starts TODAY in Vancouver.
(Alex really doesn’t reveal his projects early, does he?)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Alex’s casting confirmed by CBS All Access. Shooting starts TODAY in Vancouver.
> (Alex really doesn’t reveal his projects early, does he?)






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can be true ⬆️️⬆️⬆️⬆️️


----------



## StarrLady

The BC filming community are getting ready for Alex:



I meant to mention that I really like Alex’s longer hair that he had recently. I think he looks especially awesome in those NYC pictures where he’s wearing that blue shirt. It will be interesting to see how he looks in his new role.


----------



## OHVamp

I'm thinking he is a great choice for Randall Flagg. The character is supposed to be charming with a devastating smile hiding pure evil. It always amazes me how he can switch from adorable to menacing so easily.


----------



## StarrLady

A tweet reminding us that Godzilla vs. Kong is only 6 months away:


----------



## a_sussan

Source:
https://www.cinemagouda.nl/film/kill-team-the

And this from Instagram.


----------



## Julia_W

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the pics and updates ladies!
> 
> I wonder if Santress is well, she hasn't posted for awhile.
> 
> Hi Buckeye!  Any word from Santress? I’ve been worried about her, too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

> "Any word from Santress? I’ve been worried about her, too."



I haven't heard anything.

Part of the Clark's campaign:

Scandinavia is annoyingly perfect. Most of its five countries place top 10 in the happiest places to live–and the Swedes in particular can boast that they recycle 99% of locally produced waste and have the least air pollution in all of Europe.
Stockholm-born actor Alexander Skarsgård has also become a testament to the region’s quest for excellence, furthering the stereotype that all Swedes are blond, blue-eyed, tall, and unnaturally good looking. The _True Blood _star’s most sought-after quality, though? His style: He embodies the Scandi ethos that minimalism is king, shunning throwaway trends and logos in favor of timeless staples like wool peacoats, houndstooth blazers, and Chelsea boots.

We caught up with the man himself to uncover his effortless fashion secrets and how we can adopt them into our own lives.

Suited & Desert Booted
You normally associate Hollywood A-listers with the archetypal combo of tuxedo and dress shoes, but Alex feels more at home in a soft linen suit that sees him ditching the tie, teamed with a classic pair of desert boots.

*Alex on suits:*
“Comfort is very important to me. I just can’t wear it if I’m not comfortable. Style is about radiating confidence, so if you’re insecure, it shows. With this suit I feel I can relax because the more wrinkled it gets, the better it looks–you don’t have to keep it pristine. It’s a suit you can wear for mid-summer, get drunk in a field and wake up the next morning and it looks even better than it did the night before.”

*On desert boots:*
“I bought my first desert boots when I was a teenager and they were the most comfortable shoes ever. I think I gravitate towards originality and brands that go their own way, like Clarks. I’m allergic to trends and brands that feel derivative of another brand, because when one starts to do something they all follow.”

Stereotypically Scandi
The simple grey marl roll-neck sweater and mahogany leather boots, the gothic structures in the background, the crisp blue sky–throw some meatballs into the mix and you’ve got the most Nordic image of all time.

On Scandi style:
“I’m a fan of minimalism, and when it comes to architecture, design and fashion, Sweden keeps it minimalistic and very humble in a way that’s similar to the Japanese. When I go back home to Stockholm it’s shocking; I feel like I’m in a fashion show because everyone is so aware of how well put-together their outfits are.”
https://www.esquire.com/style/mens-fashion/a28982095/alexander-skarsgard-style-guide/
end pt 1
*
*


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

pt 2

On winter menswear:
“I think there’s a lot more to play around with because of layering and the amount of accessories. You can have a nice scarf with a trench coat or combine it with sweaters and jerseys.”..
Killer Combo
If you’re ever in two minds about what to wear at a smart-casual event, a blazer, tee, chino, and dress shoe is a failsafe ensemble that straddles the two themes with perfect balance.

On the importance of smart jackets:
“A great blazer is fantastic in your closet because you can combine it with sneakers, jeans and a T-shirt and be super-casual. Throw on a blazer and it just elevates the whole look, but you still feel very comfortable... just slightly dressier.”

On the appearance of shoes:
“I like shoes when you can tell they’re worn; they look more comfortable and more like an extension of you. I almost think it looks a bit weird on the red carpets when everything’s shiny and brand new – I think it’s better when it’s worn and there’s a history behind the shoe. If you keep everything pristine and super-clean it just radiates doubt.”

Leather Report

A reliable pair of leather boots–preferably one with heritage detailing like brogue hole punches–should be a part of every man’s style arsenal. If they currently aren’t, you should, frankly, be ashamed of yourself. Luckily, Skarsgård is here to set you straight.

On the appeal of the brogue boot:
“These boots are incredibly light and comfortable to wear – they breathe but still keep you warm. So I think for autumn that kind of dark brown leather is definitely my go-to. I really love the boot’s tone with the dark jeans and vintage peacoat, which adds a bit of history and a story to the look.”
https://www.esquire.com/style/mens-fashion/a28982095/alexander-skarsgard-style-guide/


----------



## a_sussan

A new promo pics and another poster of Alex in The Kill team. 

https://eaglepictures.com/kill-team.html


----------



## StarrLady

It would be cool to see a picture of how Alex will look as Randall Flagg. It would even be good if we got a fan picture of him in Vancouver. I am curious how he’ll look in his newest role.


----------



## StarrLady

For fans who will be in London on October 19, a chance to see Alex up close:


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I do not know what this video is supposed to


----------



## donimv

https://www.shutterstock.com/editor...nbury-festival-day-3-uk-28-jun-2019-10328043a
This photo is from this summer, does that mean that this couple is up to date again.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

donimv said:


> https://www.shutterstock.com/editor...nbury-festival-day-3-uk-28-jun-2019-10328043a
> This photo is from this summer, does that mean that this couple is up to date again.



Alexa chung There is a new boyfriend Orson Fry


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> For fans who will be in London on October 19, a chance to see Alex up close:




Cool, at least we'll have some sighting of him, since he's busy on-set with The Stand.



M.Skarsgård said:


> I do not know what this video is supposed to




I have no idea what that is supposed to be either, but it's from this event:




donimv said:


> https://www.shutterstock.com/editor...nbury-festival-day-3-uk-28-jun-2019-10328043a
> This photo is from this summer, does that mean that this couple is up to date again.



No, as M.S posted, Alexa is dating Orson Fry,  Alex was just at Glastonbury and sometimes hung out with Alexa, Orson and their friends. That's on this thread several pages back.


----------



## Espe

If I got it right it’s an award GAY-A-MOJA galan given by Swedish gay club Backdoor. He won in the category "This year's come out" or so (and he was supposed to come out of the closet? Idk)

Joel Kinnaman, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Charlie Gustavsson and Henrik Schyffert were also nominated in that category.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Cool, at least we'll have some sighting of him, since he's busy on-set with The Stand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is supposed to be either, but it's from this event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, as M.S posted, Alexa is dating Orson Fry,  Alex was just at Glastonbury and sometimes hung out with Alexa, Orson and their friends. That's on this thread several pages back.




Better be friends ex than hate at each other


----------



## a_sussan

The look I love
*Alexander Skarsgård: ‘I spend hours thinking: “What kind of shoes would this guy wear?”*

The actor talks about 90s style, itchy jumpers and how he pays much more attention to his characters’ outfits than his own.

As told to Leah Harper




This is a suit I wore while filming On Becoming a God in Central Florida. The guy I play, Travis Stubbs, works in an office cubicle in the early 90s. He is stuck in a job he hates and not happy about where he is in life, but he has aspirations. He wants to look like a successful businessman but he doesn’t have much style or taste. Bad style in the early 90s gives you a plethora of horrible, horrible outfits. It was one of my favourite characters to create in terms of the look and the hair. It’s always fun when you create a character who looks different from the way they feel. He has bought into a pyramid scheme, so in order to recruit more people he wants to look important and successful. We had a lot of fun putting together some ostentatious and quite tacky outfits, culminating in a very ill-fitting tuxedo.
Going to costume fittings is always instrumental, for me, in finding the character. I spend hours thinking: “What kind of shoe would this guy wear? What kind of jacket?” It’s always a collaboration between me and the costume designer and I will agonise over an outfit – if I find a great pair of shoes, but they are slightly the wrong colour, that can bother me a lot.

In my personal life, I don’t pay much attention to what I wear – it’s the other end of the spectrum and I like to just switch off. I don’t have the energy to spend more than two minutes thinking about it in the morning and so I pretty much wear the same thing every day. That is not to say I’m not interested in clothes – it can be fun to dress up for an event – but that’s a special occasion. I never “put together an outfit” if I’m just running around New York or Stockholm. I have always been allergic to clothes that are not comfortable – as much as I love the look of a wool sweater, I can’t wear them because they’re too itchy. I gravitate towards soft fabrics.

_Alexander Skarsgård is the face of the new global campaign from Clarks shoes.
_
Link: https://www.theguardian.com/fashion...inking-what-kind-of-shoes-would-this-guy-wear


----------



## StarrLady

Alex did a short interview with The Guardian about shoes/clothes:


I see the interview was just posted.

Regarding that award given to him on the video and based on translations, it seems that event was carried by Zeke for gays and straights. Swedish celebrities who they lusted after and wished were gay and would come out were nominated. That’s why Alex was nominated alongside Joel Kinnaman, Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Charlie Gustavsson and Henrik Schyffert. Knowing they lust over him, I think Alex showed his nipple as a way to have fun with it.


----------



## StarrLady

Alex will be working with Nat Wolff again (they costarred in The Kill Team) as Wolff is now joining The Stand.
“Wolff plays Lloyd Henreid, a petty criminal who becomes fiercely loyal to Randall Flagg, the Dark Man (Skarsgard).”
“Their worst nightmares are embodied in a man with a lethal smile and unspeakable powers: Randall Flagg, the Dark Man (Skarsgard).”

https://deadline.com/2019/10/the-st...-all-access-stephen-king-adaption-1202748653/


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> Alex will be working with Nat Wolff again (they costarred in The Kill Team) as Wolff is now joining The Stand.
> “Wolff plays Lloyd Henreid, a petty criminal who becomes fiercely loyal to Randall Flagg, the Dark Man (Skarsgard).”
> “Their worst nightmares are embodied in a man with a lethal smile and unspeakable powers: Randall Flagg, the Dark Man (Skarsgard).”
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/10/the-st...-all-access-stephen-king-adaption-1202748653/


This movie will scare the by jeepers out of me.  Can’t wait!


----------



## StarrLady

Ludwig said:


> This movie will scare the by jeepers out of me.  Can’t wait!


Yes, it does sound scary and exciting! And we will get a lot more than usual because I believe it’s a 10-episode miniseries.


----------



## VEGASTAR

@Santress 
I hope that the reason you haven't been posting is because you have great things happening in your life and it is keeping you busy. But because the last time you mentioned being in a hospital, i am worried. I know we are strangers on the net and don't know each other but i really am worried. You have been blessing this thread with great pics & info for years, your absence is felt a great deal. Please just let us know that you are ok....


----------



## StarrLady

New promo still and poster for The Kill Team which is released in the US and Canada on October 25.



It is worrying that we still have not heard from Santress.


----------



## a_sussan

Message deleted.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/alexander-skarsgard-dan-krauss-nat-wolff-tickets-75744775663

Eventbrite


Alexander Skarsgård, Dan Krauss & Nat Wolff
by BUILD Series

On Sale Oct 9 at 10:00 AM

Tue, October 15, 2019

11:00 AM – 11:30 AM EDT

Location
Location
BUILD Studio

692 Broadway

New York, NY 10012

United States

View Map
Event description
BUILD Series NYC

When Andrew Briggman (Nat Wolff) witnesses other recruits killing innocent civilians under the direction of a sadistic leader, Sergeant Deeks (Alexander Skarsgård), he considers reporting them to higher-ups but he begins to fear that he'll be the next target. From writer-director Dan Krauss, "The Kill Team" is an urgent and explosive recounting of one of the darkest incidents in the not-so-distant history of American military exploits.

PLEASE READ BEFORE ARRIVAL:

Doors open 30 minutes before showtime and CLOSE 5 minutes prior to each show. We cannot guarantee a seat. There will also be a standby line for every show. VALID ID REQUIRED FOR ENTRY for security purposes (No age minimum). Please note we clear the studio after every event and we DO NOT permit autographs on our premises. This event will be streamed LIVE on BUILDseries.com!

*PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING: AUTOGRAPHS, PICTURES WITH GUESTS AND USE OF DSLR CAMERAS ARE PROHIBITED IN THE STUDIO.* NO RECORDING WHEN GUESTS ARE ON STAGE. THE AREA YOU ARE ENTERING IS BEING TAPED, PHOTOGRAPHED AND/OR FILMED BY OATH INC. BY ENTERING, YOU IRREVOCABLY CONSENT TO BEING PHOTOGRAPHED, FILMED, AUDIOTAPED OR VIDEOTAPED, AND RELEASE ALL PRODUCERS AND USERS OF SUCH PHOTOS, FILM, AUDIOTAPE OR VIDEOTAPE FROM LIABILITY OR LOSS OR DAMAGE TO PERSONS OR PROPERTY OR FOR INFRINGEMENT OF ANY RIGHTS. FURTHER, YOU EXPRESSLY AUTHORIZE AND PERMIT USE OF YOUR NAME, VOICE OR LIKENESS AND ALL REPRODUCTIONS THEREOF THROUGHOUT THE WORLD IN PERPETUITY WITHOUT LIMITATION AND WITHOUT COMPENSATION THEREOF WHATSOEVER

Tags
Tags
United States Events

New York Events

Things To Do In New York, NY

New York Seminars

New York Film & Media Seminars


OrganizerBUILD Series
Organizer of Alexander Skarsgård, Dan Krauss & Nat Wolff
A 2019 Critics' Choice Real TV Awards Nominee, BUILD is a live interview series like no other—a chance for fans to sit inches away from some of today’s biggest names in entertainment, tech, fashion and business as they share the stories behind their projects and passions. Every conversation yields insights, inspiration and plenty of surprises as moderators and audience members ask questions. It all happens from the corner of 4th street and Broadway in NYC and live-streamed at BUILDseries.com.


Follow
 Contact
More Events From This Organizer

FREE
WED, OCT 9 12:00 PM
Landry Bender
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia #Seminar
Share this event

FREE
WED, OCT 9 3:00 PM
Parker Kligerman
BUILD Studio, New York
#SportsFitness #Seminar
Share this event

FREE
WED, OCT 9 4:00 PM
David Hatkoff, Nick McCarthy, Radhika Rajkumar & Alexis Clements
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia #Seminar
Share this event
Map and Directions

Alexander Skarsgård, Dan Krauss & Nat Wolff
at
BUILD Studio
692 Broadway, New York, NY 10012, United States


BY CAR WALKING PUBLIC TRANSPORT BIKE
Other Events You May Like
Joel Meares tickets
THU, OCT 10 12:00 PM
Joel Meares
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia
Penelope Ann Miller tickets
THU, OCT 10 3:00 PM
Penelope Ann Miller
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia
Prune Nourry tickets
WED, OCT 16 3:00 PM
Prune Nourry
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia
Carly Hughes tickets
THU, OCT 17 4:00 PM
Carly Hughes
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia
Debby Ryan tickets
THU, OCT 17 1:00 PM
Debby Ryan
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia
Sepideh Moafi tickets
FRI, OCT 11 3:00 PM
Sepideh Moafi
BUILD Studio, New York
#FilmMedia
Site Navigation
Eventbrite


----------



## Zola24

*Alexander Skarsgard out in NYC on 10/11/19 via Alexanderskarsgarded on tumblr post/188285574630*
*












*


----------



## Zola24

*Alexander Skarsgard out in NYC on 10/11/19 via Alexanderskarsgarded on tumblr post/188285574630 (cont)*
*




















*


----------



## bellebottomblues

Oh Alex!  What hot stuff you are!  

He is looking great, from blond head to Clark's clad feet.  I'm even lovin' the peep of red socks!  He may say he doesn't give a lot of planning to what he throws on just to have a day to himself, but he did a good job here.  That sweater just makes you want to snuggle up with him, doesn't it?


----------



## bellebottomblues

It's been a while since I've stopped in here.  I want to say it's nice to see we are being kept current, but I also am sad that Santress hasn't been by lately.  

I sure hope she will be back soon with something good on Alex for us to share!  Hugs to her wherever she is!


----------



## Julia_W

bellebottomblues said:


> It's been a while since I've stopped in here.  I want to say it's nice to see we are being kept current, but I also am sad that Santress hasn't been by lately.
> 
> I sure hope she will be back soon with something good on Alex for us to share!  Hugs to her wherever she is!



I tried reaching out to Santress on her Tumblr account, but didn’t get a reply.  I am truly concerned about her.  Hopefully, some of the folks who have been following the thread for years can let her know that we are all sending well wishes her way.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress resting at home she's been sick


----------



## Santress

Hi ladies! TQ for the well wishes!
I am still under the weather but much better than I was a week ago.
To make a long story short, I've been in and out of the hospital and also on bed rest. I had surgery and then had a very bad reaction to it which included dangerously elevated blood pressure (they have no idea why as I've always had low blood pressure prior to that surgery).

So, I am taking it easy and still resting up as I try to get back into the swing of things.

Some new Alex stuff from the *AOL Build Series* interview today (October 15, 2019):

We're getting a look at #TheKillTeam from #AlexanderSkarsgård, @krauss_dan & Nat Wolff (@natandalex) now on http://BUILDseries.com !






“It’s an exercise in conformity... It takes a lot of courage to step up to someone of authority.” - #AlexanderSkarsgard discusses the themes that drew him to #TheKillTeam






Spending today working the PR gig alongside Alexander Skarsgård, trying to take pointers on how to be handsome.











Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More from promoting *The Kill Team*  today in NYC (October 15, 2019):













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

More/HQs:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/ILfWu


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/ILfWu

Pretty *****in' @EWlive today as #AlexanderSkarsgard and #ThoraBirch (@1107miss) join us to talk shop. Check it out on @SIRIUSXM channel 109 from 2-4pmET.


----------



## Santress

Fan pics from today in NYC (October 15, 2019):




*yuvana_chaitea*  I met Alexander Skarsgard (Tarzan, Big Little Lies, The Aftermath) and Nat Wolff today ☺️ Never thought I'd meet both of them ever in my life. Loved Alexander since the first season of Big Little Lies came out and have loved Nat since The Naked Brothers Band (who remembers? Haha). They both walked out separately even though their interview was together, but that was great because it meant I could have my own individual time with them and not miss one of them haha. Which was what I was worrying about. Like what if I was with Alexander and Nat just skipped me to go to the next person and vice versa? ANXIETY I told them the same exact thing and they each gave me a different response. I told Alexander I was late for the interview so I rushed to get here, but meeting him was worth it. He went "Oh really? Thank you." Alexander is so nice. He was literally saying "Thank you" nonstop to everyone for everything. I told Nat I rushed here too and he said "Glad you could make it", but the thing is, I DIDN'T MAKE IT AT ALL HAHA. I didn't even bother going in cause I knew they wouldn't let me in anymore because the interview was already in progress (can't decide if progress or process is the right word here. Can someone help me out?). So I stood outside and waited for the interview to end to see if I could meet them for coming all the way to the city. That's why I'm so happy I did Nat held on to my sharpie after our picture and I didn't know how to tell him so I waited until he realized or he was about to leave to his car LMAO. Thank God he realized and asked whose sharpie he had. I was like "Oh, that's mine" and he looked at me and gave it back. I don't think I can deal when celebrities look at me in the eyes. I probably look stupid af LOL. Can't wait to tell my mama I met Alexander cause she watched BLL with me and she saw his movie The Aftermath on the plane this summer so she knows who he is haha. #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard #actor #tarzan #biglittlelies #theaftermath #natwolff #thenakedbrothersband #nickelodeon #childhood







https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/64ba90757467b65674040de17ae904e3/5DA86677/t51.12442-15/e35/73407423_104792350852501_8989123861890182317_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&se=8&ig_cache_key=MjE1NTMzNzA1NTAxNjYxNTQ4Mg==.2

Source:  The October 15, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/yuvana_chaitea/







*pattyow*  #alexanderskarsgard #natwolff #dankrauss #thekillteam @buildseriesnyc @rickycams






*angryprincess23*  Only certain people can get me to koolaid smile and #alexanderskarsgard is one. He's one of my favorite vampires of all time. Today was a dream
.
.


----------



## Santress

Visiting *SiriusXM Studios* today (October 15, 2019):












Source:  *Getty
*
Enough with the psychopaths! #AlexanderSkarsgard is ready to star in a rom-com. #TheKillTeam



Another fan photo from today (October 15, 2019, NYC):




*scottkura*  Slap me! Alexander Skarsgård brings his evilness to The Kill Team next. #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #thekillteam #perrywright #trueblood


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s the video of Build’s entire interview with Alex, Nat and Dan:



Santress, I’m glad that you’re back and doing better.


----------



## VampFan

Thank you, Santress. You had us worried and we all missed you. I’m hoping for a continued recovery for you. ❤️


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies! I have no idea why I had/am having such a hard post-recovery but it does seem to be getting better. It's just taking a while.

More pics from tonight's screening of *The Kill Team* (October 15, 2019, NYC). Alex really had a long day!











Source:  *Zimbio
*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/Kill+Team+New+York+Screening/VbRoySNWMFO




*nickpalmisciano*  Got to spend a little time with @alexskarsgardworld tonight at the premiere of his controversial film #thekillteam . Looking forward to moderating a Q&A tomorrow night. #rangerup #army #navy #airforce #marines #trueblood






*itsmearthurkade*  Always a great night chatting with Alexander Skarsgard. He and Nat Wolff are terrific in their new movie #TheKillTeam


----------



## Kitkath70

Santress it’s so good to have you back. I hope you continue to feel better and better.


----------



## melusin

Santress, we're all so relieved to hear from you!! You are such a vital part of our little community and you were greatly missed. Sending you healing vibes and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Santress

Thank you @melusin!

More HQs from Tuesday (October 15, 2019):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Zq1EX


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Zq1EX


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/Zq1EX



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/lqIu2


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Just Jared*

http://www.justjared.com/2019/10/15...is-all-smiles-promoting-the-kill-team-in-nyc/


----------



## Santress

Source: *Just Jared*

http://www.justjared.com/2019/10/15...is-all-smiles-promoting-the-kill-team-in-nyc/


----------



## Julia_W

Yay!!  Santress is back!!  I’m so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## VEGASTAR

Thank goodness you are back. And what a great come back with so many great pictures. It feels like purseforum again. I wish you health always


----------



## SWlife

@Santress , welcome back. Heal well and happily. AS seems to like a good pair of comfortable shoes. 
Why did I assume he was left handed? Because he wears his watch on his right wrist? Hmmmm


----------



## Santress

More from last night (October 15, 2019, NYC):





*redcarpetrendezvouspodcast * #aboutlastnight...interview with #alexanderskarsgard about his latest #film, The Kill Team! I’m so excited to bring you guys the scoop on the next #podcast! #movies #redcarpet #nyc #alexanderskarsgård #actor #entertainment #redcarpetrendezvouspodcast #documentary @a24



Also found here:

*lauren0824*  #aboutlastnight... can’t wait to bring you guys #alexanderskarsgard for the next #podcast #episode! #thekillteam #film @a24 @rexdanger #nyc #redcarpet #entertainment @redcarpetrendezvouspodcast






Source:  The October 15, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/lauren0824/




*hillarymaglin*  Shout out to the journalist on the carpet last night who captured this moment during my chat with Alexander Skarsgard at a screening of The Kill Team! Alexander told me his biggest hope as an actor is that people who watch his work leave the theater feeling something. He also said he never reads online forums or comments about himself. Smart thinking!
#TheKillTeam #TheKillTeamMovie #redcarpet #NewYorkCity #NYC #ColumbusCircle #AlexanderSkarsgard



Video from yesterday's Build appearance:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DA93EC7&oh=e8f5f81bcba5f1436197fa10184941e6



Source:  The October 15, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/buildseriesnyc/


----------



## Santress

...and more HQs from last night's screening of *The Kill Team* (October 15, 2019, NY)::







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/adDSI


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/adDSI


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/adDSI


----------



## StarrLady

A new project for Alex!



“The pic is described as a Viking revenge saga set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century.”




According to The Hollywood Reporter, it “centres on a Nordic prince who seeks revenge for the death of his father”. Alex would play the prince. Alex “will also be a producer”.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> A new project for Alex!
> 
> 
> 
> “The pic is described as a Viking revenge saga set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, it “centres on a Nordic prince who seeks revenge for the death of his father”. Alex would play the prince. Alex “will also be a producer”.




Oh, so it's sort of Vanguard-y, the project idea that he sold to WB way back in 2012 but then nothing happened. But this already has a potential cast, and it looks like a good one. From the HR article:

"Lars Knudsen, who produced Eggers’ breakout _T__he Witch a_s well as Ari Aster’s _Hereditary _and_ Midsommar,_ is producing the project. Skarsgard is said to have approached Eggers with the initial idea for the story and will also be a producer.
Written by Eggers and Icelandic poet and novelist Sjón, _Northman_ is described as a grounded story set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century that centers on a Nordic prince who seeks revenge for the death of his father.
If talks progress and deals make, Skarsgard would play the prince and Kidman his mother."

Nicole's going to play his mom?! That should be interesting. 

I'm glad to see you back Santress!  And thanks for all the pics, Alex looks really good all beardy.


----------



## OHVamp

Just glad you are OK, Santress. We were concerned.


----------



## audiogirl

I guess people can stop worrying about him not being busy now. These two projects seem to have somewhat overlapping shooting schedules. Of course they'll work it out. But he will be plenty busy.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, so it's sort of Vanguard-y, the project idea that he sold to WB way back in 2012 but then nothing happened. But this already has a potential cast, and it looks like a good one. From the HR article:
> 
> "Lars Knudsen, who produced Eggers’ breakout _T__he Witch a_s well as Ari Aster’s _Hereditary _and_ Midsommar,_ is producing the project. Skarsgard is said to have approached Eggers with the initial idea for the story and will also be a producer.
> Written by Eggers and Icelandic poet and novelist Sjón, _Northman_ is described as a grounded story set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century that centers on a Nordic prince who seeks revenge for the death of his father.
> If talks progress and deals make, Skarsgard would play the prince and Kidman his mother."
> 
> Nicole's going to play his mom?! That should be interesting.
> 
> I'm glad to see you back Santress!  And thanks for all the pics, Alex looks really good all beardy.



Many say that Alex is also a Producer


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Thanks for sharing. It is interesting to see the projects he is doing.


----------



## Ludwig

Santress said:


> Hi ladies! TQ for the well wishes!
> I am still under the weather but much better than I was a week ago.
> To make a long story short, I've been in and out of the hospital and also on bed rest. I had surgery and then had a very bad reaction to it which included dangerously elevated blood pressure (they have no idea why as I've always had low blood pressure prior to that surgery).
> 
> So, I am taking it easy and still resting up as I try to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> I am so glad you are able post Santress.  Please rest and I hope you are feeling better soon.
> Some new Alex stuff from the *AOL Build Series* interview today (October 15, 2019):
> 
> We're getting a look at #TheKillTeam from #AlexanderSkarsgård, @krauss_dan & Nat Wolff (@natandalex) now on http://BUILDseries.com !
> 
> View attachment 4565504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s an exercise in conformity... It takes a lot of courage to step up to someone of authority.” - #AlexanderSkarsgard discusses the themes that drew him to #TheKillTeam
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565535
> 
> 
> Spending today working the PR gig alongside Alexander Skarsgård, trying to take pointers on how to be handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565539
> View attachment 4565540
> View attachment 4565541
> View attachment 4565542
> View attachment 4565543
> View attachment 4565544
> 
> 
> Source:  *Getty*


----------



## StarrLady

audiogirl said:


> I guess people can stop worrying about him not being busy now. These two projects seem to have somewhat overlapping shooting schedules. Of course they'll work it out. But he will be plenty busy.


Exactly. And these are projects that were announced by legitimate and reliable industry sources. I will never understand how some people link him to projects that were mentioned by non-legitimate sources, that he was never really linked to.

I consider his latest projects to be very desirable ones. Playing Randall Flagg in Steven King’s The Stand sounds very exciting. And it’s very impressive that Alex will probably be playing the lead as well as being a producer in The Northman, written and directed by Robert Eggers. Eggers has become an acclaimed director and the cast looks to be impressive as well.


----------



## audiogirl

StarrLady said:


> Exactly. And these are projects that were announced by legitimate and reliable industry sources. I will never understand how some people link him to projects that were mentioned by non-legitimate sources, that he was never really linked to.
> 
> I consider his latest projects to be very desirable ones. Playing Randall Flagg in Steven King’s The Stand sounds very exciting. And it’s very impressive that Alex will probably be playing the lead as well as being a producer in The Northman, written and directed by Robert Eggers. Eggers has become an acclaimed director and the cast looks to be impressive as well.


His career is moving at the speed he wants it to, with the projects he wants to take. He always talks about what attracts him to certain roles. It's usually an interesting character or an interesting set of circumstances for the character. Of course the director and script matter. And he does like to mix his types of roles up if he can. I've never seen him discuss potential boxoffice or his relative fame vs. others. He has joked about being in Indies that only 12 people saw. But he'll keep doing indies. 

Stellan said he does the occasional big Hollywood movie so he can keep doing indies. I'm sure that's how Alex sees it, although I don't think either new project is really an indie--Maybe Northman.

Oh and Stellan also said he tries to only work half a year. That looks like what Alex has done this time.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

www.nytimes.com/2019/10/18/movies/alexander-skarsgard-the-kill-team.amp.html


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*There Are Worse Roles Than the Seducer. Ask Alexander Skarsgard.*
The actor talks about his latest turn as a compelling sociopath in “The Kill Team” and his Emmy-winning role in “Big Little Lies.”

Image_





Alexander Skarsgard CreditAaron Richter for The New York Times
_

_Oct. 18, 2019, 10:00 a.m. ET_
_Alexander Skarsgard found “The Kill Team,” Dan Krauss’s 2014 documentary about American soldiers accused of murdering Afghan civilians for sport, deeply disturbing.

But when Krauss decided to transform it into a feature film, and asked Skarsgard to play Sergeant Deeks, a role based on the ringleader — Staff Sgt. Calvin Gibbs, now serving a life sentence — Skarsgard imagined something other than the war atrocities and whistle-blowing central to the narrative.

“At end of the day I saw it as a love story,” he said, recalling his character as at once fatherly and sadistic, in many ways irresistible to the impressionable infantrymen. “It’s about jealousy and how my character is able to manipulate these young soldiers and how he plays them against each other. It’s a courtship.”

The sociopath in sheep’s clothing is a role Skarsgard has come to know well; it follows his Emmy- and Golden Globe-winning turn as Perry, the suave, wife-beating rapist whose death ignites “Big Little Lies.”
_

_And now he’s shooting “The Stand,” the CBS All Access adaptation of the Stephen King novel by the same name. He’ll play Randall Flagg, a.k.a. the Dark Man (among other aliases), an evildoer who repeatedly shows up in King’s work.

On break from the show’s Vancouver set, Skarsgard, 43, settled his towering, post-“Tarzan” frame onto a sofa in a Manhattan film office while alternating sips of water and black coffee. The city is his base, though he intends to spend more time in Sweden with his family.

Has portraying the seducer become a recurring theme? “I hope not,” Skarsgard said, laughing uncomfortably and blushing a little. “Though I could have a worse fate than getting stuck doing that,” he added.

These are edited excerpts from the conversation.

*Calvin Gibbs isn’t heard from in the documentary. So how did you begin to develop his character?*
_

_It was very important to me that he was enigmatic and magnetic in a way where he would draw them to him. It’s not that he’s just a tough badass who’s been to war, because that wouldn’t be very interesting for long. It’s that feeling of “I would do anything, whatever you ask me to,” which in this case turns into something really, really dark. So in these more intimate moments I wanted it to be more of a seduction. It’s not all big muscles and testosterone.

*Because you wanted Deeks to feel like an “other” when he appeared, you didn’t prep for the film alongside Nat Wolff and Adam Long. Were they aware of what was happening?*

[Laughs] I think they felt that I was trying to seduce them.

*What disturbed you most about the documentary?*

It raised a lot of questions — and a lot of questions about myself. How would I react in a situation like that? Do I have the moral courage to say when enough is enough or when something is wrong? Whistle-blowers are vital to a democracy, and I’m very troubled by the way they’re being persecuted today. Having served in the military, I’m not naïve and understand that there are things that you don’t want to go public. But when there are wrongdoings, there’s got to be a channel to address that, and they’re referred to today almost as if they’re spies. We would not have had Watergate without Deep Throat. We would not have had the Pentagon Papers without [Daniel] Ellsberg. It’s important to have people in authority be held accountable. Because if they can act with impunity, then what kind of society are we creating?
_

_*Drawing on your own military experience in Sweden, how do you explain the dynamic between commanding officers and enlisted men that makes soldiers do things they wouldn’t ordinarily consider?*

You’re fascinated by them. When I first joined, I remember a week or two when we’re on base and the guys that had been in for a year already were out on a mission. We were sitting there in our crisp, brand-new uniforms, nice polished shoes, and we hadn’t yet earned the hat and the symbol on your shoulder and the dagger that our unit had. And when they came back after two weeks in the woods with the smell and bloody knuckles and dirt and a uniform that’s been out in the field for a year and the hats, and the daggers on their shoulders, I remember looking at those guys like they were the coolest human beings on the planet. If they ever said hi or something, we’d just melt.

*Let’s talk about that other sociopath, Perry in “Big Little Lies.” Your character was already dead in Season 2, but you frequently showed up in flashbacks. Did you film new scenes?*

Yeah, all those flashbacks were shot a year later.

*How tricky were those scenes in which you hit Nicole Kidman, who played your wife?*
_

_Nicole and I slowly walked through the movements, just to feel that we were comfortable with what was happening and that we were on the same page with what we’re trying to do. But then it was like flipping a switch when the camera rolled and diving in, which was very intense and very exhausting. But I think the importance in that relationship is that you flip those switches at the same time, on and off, and Nicole and I were very much in sync. We both know we feel it and then, boom, we’re in. And then we know exactly when to stop and pull the ripcord.

*You also had a scene with Meryl Streep, who played your very scary mother. Were you at all nervous or star-struck?*

I’d never met her, but Dad [Stellan Skarsgard] has worked with her on “Mamma Mia” twice, and he adores her. She couldn’t have been more magnanimous or lovely on set but you definitely feel that you’re in the presence of greatness.

*So like the military, there’s a hierarchy on set?*

I wouldn’t say it’s a hierarchy because she’s so warm and lovely and easygoing. It’s not like you’re on set and a big movie star walks on and people tense up or get uncomfortable. But that said, it’s [expletive] Meryl Streep, so to work with her was extraordinary. You don’t have to act because she gives you so much that you could just sit and absorb and receive. I felt like a spectator sometimes in those scenes. I just wanted to lean back and eat popcorn and admire her.
_

_*And now you’re cast as Randall Flagg, another terrifying guy.*

It’s early days, so I’m still trying to shape him and figure out who he is. But he is definitely one of the most enigmatic characters I’ve ever played. He’s a trickster and seducer as well. He has an anarchistic streak, and he’s intrigued by physical destruction but also moral destruction and finds most people very pitiful and very easy to manipulate.

*Is Stephen King involved in the production?*

They’re talking about going up to Maine to do a private screening once we’re done with the first episode, and it’s exciting that he’s very much involved. He wrote the final episode himself. It’s a coda to a novel written 40 years ago where you see what happened after the novel ends, and that episode is amazing.

*Next year we’ll also see you in “Godzilla vs. Kong.” What can you say about your character?*

He’s much more likable than Perry or Randall Flagg. He’s a geologist and works closely with Kong. And what I liked about my character was he’s terrified, he’s not brave, he’s not equipped to be a leader or a hero, and he enters this adventure very reluctantly. I’d done a series of quite intimate and dark films, which I loved — “Little Drummer Girl,” about the conflict in the Middle East, and “Hold the Dark,” about a man who loses his son. So after these very intense roles I was just ready to go and have fun.

*Back to the question of being a whistle-blower yourself: What did you ultimately conclude?*

It’s easy to sit here on the couch with a coffee and say, “Yeah, I would blow the whistle, of course. I’d do the righteous thing.” I hope that I would have the courage to do that — but I’m not sure.

_


----------



## StarrLady

The cast for The Stand keeps growing. Latest reports have Greg Kinnear and Heather Graham joining the cast which already includes Alexander Skarsgard, James Marsden, Whoopi Goldberg, Amber Heard, Nat Wolff, etc.

https://geektyrant.com/news/greg-ki...ngs-adaptation-of-the-stand-at-cbs-all-access


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Esquire Townhouse* event (October 19, 2019, London):




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/66b2deeb972e98cec5754d5752f03b32/5DAE1B30/t51.12442-15/e35/72194185_530638524170070_1419867191146614218_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&se=7&bc=1571337657&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODI4NDEwMzMzMjQ1MTc1OA==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/aa2c3a66f2d2c49c4fee6a10447bdb7a/5DADADC3/t51.12442-15/e35/74583259_106698137318878_3813927106245894592_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&se=7&bc=1571337657&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODI4NTg4NTQ1MDM3NjAwMg==.2





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/a72695a49294d718fd647cd9394dbda9/5DADCFA6/t51.12442-15/e35/71113755_2473060152978232_6233517871263332742_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&se=7&bc=1571337657&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODI5NDc0NjAxMTcyNTQ0MQ==.2





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/e6c9fb1f19bb2dda5acf9390aee5f133/5DAE14D9/t51.12442-15/e35/71525755_120284389383062_5975168999290389866_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&se=7&bc=1571337657&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODI5Nzk5NTkyNjIxOTg1Mw==.2


Source:  The October 19, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/clarksshoes/









Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

When Alexander Skarsgård seems shocked that you’re mother and daughter. He was super touched when I said he inspired me to keep going with the film industry. ❤️



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DADEC79&oh=7a0601d22855b48112a44f28fa0c925b



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DADB800&oh=e8a03f4f7eb2e179b74a2ebed3de4380



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DADB47A&oh=63adc6c826735b9b7c30bc2f0d1399ee



Source:  The October 19, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/philbaxter/

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DADA3FD&oh=2134f9ea6218d9a30642ed506d2c108f



Source:  The October 19, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/deniztamer1/




Alexander Skarsgard and I are engaged (ring currently being resized).

https://twitter.com/JemalPolson/status/1185653712385200134





Omg great evening thanks @EsquireUK magazine and
@breitling 
It was amazing to watch Man City vs Crystal Palace 
Watching a episode of of big little liars with golden globe and Emmy winner 
And getting to met him and selfie with Alexander skarsgard

https://twitter.com/FHGLofficial/status/1185654323604312064


----------



## Santress

HQs:







 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/sDHOj


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> HQs:
> 
> View attachment 4569114
> View attachment 4569115
> 
> 
> Wow what a outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/sDHOj


----------



## Santress

*mikemarslandphotos*  Alexander Skarsgard Captured at the Esquire Town House before going on for his in conversation talk. He came across as a genuinely nice bloke. This image was shoot on the FujiFilm gfx 100 and the 63mm. #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #tarzan #clarkshoes #portrait #fujifilm #gfx100 #esquiretownhouse #portraitphotographer #lencarta #profoto



Also found here:



Alexander Skarsgård @HearstLiveUK @EsquireUK #EsquireTownhouse Q&A



*christinasz*  Yes, genuinely happy to see you too @rexdanger






*sarahjay_55* Fun night with the eldest #Skarsgård boy
Didn’t have the best view, but then happened to run into this dude as we were leaving.
#AlexanderSkarsgård #BigLittleLies #TrueBlood #TheStand #GenerationKill


----------



## Santress

A fabulous evening with the gorgeous Alexander Skarsgard!






*featmyself*  Intellectual conversations in a mesh top >>>>>
#event #alexanderskarsgard #crossoverweneeded #butdidntexpect



---------




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODI5OTE5ODM0MTM4MzIzMw==.2

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DADBC27&oh=eda8cb047de68dce8c7ece87e44d7658



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DADBF55&oh=1dc9f0d9cc1e3653e1abdc7a5b54c700



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DAE0672&oh=8cf2f5a2373d7202f63d0341ff608610





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODM0NjE3OTU5NjIwODUwOQ==.2





https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE1ODM0NzA1OTY0NTA4MTM5Nw==.2

Source:  The October 19, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/angelaleepr/


----------



## Santress

More from last night (October 19, 2019, London):










*lunchfilms*  Belly fully of chef Stevie Parle’s pasta, sipping a Highland Park cocktail, listening to Alexander Skarsgård. Esquire Townhouse sure know how to do Saturday right, cheers @hearstliveuk for a brilliant couple of days
.#EsquireTownhouse #HearstLive #Actor #AlexanderSkarsgard #TrueBlood #BigLittleLies #Chef #StevieParle #Pasta #Masterclass #HighlandParkWhisky #Cocktail






*deniztamer1*  Esquire Townhouse X Breitling ‘19... It was awesome - already looking forward to the next one!
Swipe ➡️ for more

@ukesquire @breitling_uk @tommacklin @tommacklinstudio @charlie_teasdale @siobhanlawrence @hearstliveuk @asifkapadia1 @dlanceblack @lynnreneemaxcy @daisy.haggard @benfogle @theturnertwiins @edwardwilding @hob_man_ @boomcycle @highlandparkofficial @breitling @Esquire
#alexanderskarsgard #esquiretownhouse #breitling #esquire #london


----------



## Santress

*amrasbeautyblog*  Loved watching him as Eric since @truebloodhbo #trueblood @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgård in conversation about his early years, family and his roles in Zoolander, Generation Kill, True Blood, Tarzan and Emmy and Golden globe success with Big Little Lies @biglittlelies looking forward to his upcoming role in The Stand @stephenking @ukesquire 
#esquiretownhouse @clarksshoes #clarkshoes thanks for the photo Alex!



Also found here:








Sharing a few photos of #alexanderskarsgard at the Esquire Townhouse 'in conversation with' event in London last night.  @EsquireUK @clarksshoes


----------



## Santress

From his breakout role in 'True Blood' to his award-winning performance in 'Big Little Lies', #AlexanderSkarsgård spoke at #EsquireTownhouse on his career and what attracts him to each part. Watch the highlights on Instagram Stories






blob:https://instaview.me/9aa185f7-bfed-433f-be90-4df8732069eb

Videos:









http://sendvid.com/8po8pq3e

http://sendvid.com/iuud9xl4

http://sendvid.com/o1h960cv

http://sendvid.com/stom7mo8

http://sendvid.com/fx85pqgb

http://sendvid.com/ovmpsmx5

http://sendvid.com/erbebb4l

http://sendvid.com/wft2ndf4

Original Links:

blob:https://instaview.me/eb419201-9c87-4d88-aca5-04a0b2252d73

blob:https://instaview.me/71b12e1e-258a-42de-88cd-079201f15b4a

blob:https://instaview.me/4f52a8d9-60ae-49fc-ba60-8801453adc6f

blob:https://instaview.me/283d382a-027e-48ae-b138-df12612a8aac

blob:https://instaview.me/11dde478-7c3a-4770-b51b-8d0b2c692960

blob:https://instaview.me/f5001b60-832a-4ce5-848f-22855e113674

blob:https://instaview.me/eefb714f-0984-4232-b851-49c0b147f694

blob:https://instaview.me/dc094478-85ab-4b79-8f89-965adcefb6be

blob:https://instaview.me/ff9b3abf-b500-477c-bdbd-518a251e6556

blob:https://instaview.me/87a1c963-bdbe-4384-8f9c-34954d89fc4f

blob:https://instaview.me/0673b798-e62c-41d5-9729-50ef691f171f

blob:https://instaview.me/92a3b2a4-98dd-4873-bc16-29c6262b96e1

Source:  The October 20, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/ukesquire/


----------



## Santress

*ukesquire*  From his breakout role in True Blood to his award-winning performance in Big Little Lies, Alexander Skarsgård spoke at #EsquireTownhouse on his career and what attracts him to each part. Check out the highlights on Stories ️

#TrueBlood #HBO #Tarzan #BigLittleLies #AlexanderSkarsgard #AlexanderSkarsgård #Skarsgard #SkarsgardBrothers #EsquireTownhouse #EsquireUK


----------



## Santress

More from Saturday night in London (October 19, 2019):





*rhodawillowherb*  Saw this lovely man in conversation at Esquire Townhouse. It was a great interview. Just wish I'd had the nerve to go ask him for a photo. I have to get over this shyness.
#alexanderskarsgard #esquiremagazine #tooshy






*_xxsarajanexx_*  That time i took a photo of my friend with Alexander skarsgard ... I’m still trying to compose myself! .. #alexanderskarsgard



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DAFD8F6&oh=5d1aebdb2bf3251524d6579e8f86513e



Source:  The October 20, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/_xxsarajanexx_/






More photos of the lovely, gorgeous Alex from last night...#alexanderskarsgard


----------



## Santress

More from London (October 19, 2019):







*clarksshoes*  On Saturday, to showcase our iconic Desert Boot, we partnered with Esquire Townhouse and our ambassador Alexander Skarsgård for an onstage interview. Tune in all this week for updates from @Esquire and watch out for the full Q+A to be released this Friday on our own channels. #Esquire #DesertBoot #Clarks #EsquireTownhouse #AlexanderSkarsgård



More from promoting *The Kill Team* in New York (October 15, 2019, NYC):

*redcarpetrendezvouspodcast * #new #episode out a day early! Link in bio! Check out episode 5 of @redcarpetrendezvouspodcast with #Natwolff and @rexdanger, #alexanderskarsgard!



*redcarpetrendezvouspodcast*  Want to know what we’re talking about?! Listen to #episode 5 of @redcarpetrendezvouspodcast! #alexanderskarsgard #thekillteam @lauren0824 #podcast #linkinbio @nycmarymount #marymountmanhattancollege



You can listen to their red carpet podcast with Alex here:

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podca...nd-the-kill-team/id1481899710?i=1000454325267

https://www.buzzsprout.com/636781/1891616




*tommacklin*  Over and out: Esquire Townhouse 2019, 6 months of my life and all consuming, infused with laughter, lack of sleep, panic, joy, despair and fulfilment. It came, we conquered, and it was the best one ever. Thanks to everyone who took part and to the brilliant team of people who helped bring this year’s event to life (you know who you all are - I also don’t know everyones handles ). And to @breitling_uk for making it possible. PEACE OUT.

#esquiretownhouse #tommacklinstudio #alexanderskarsgard #kimjones #salmanrushdie #r.e.m #michaelstipe #rem #traceythorn #asifkapadia #sirbenainslie #art #film #music #literature #fitness #fashion


----------



## StarrLady

Here is a red carpet interview with Alex, Nat and director Dan of The Kill Team:

https://www.buzzsprout.com/636781/1891616

The Kill Team currently sits at 100% on Rotten Tomatoes (8 reviews so far).

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_kill_team_2019/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> HQs:
> 
> View attachment 4569114
> View attachment 4569115
> 
> 
> Alex looks clean and fresh with lovely clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/sDHOj


----------



## Santress

BTS pic from the filming of *The Kill Team* shared today on instagram (October 22, 2019):




*briansenemarc*  Friday. #TheKillTeam oh and the other guys... #DanKrauss #AlexanderSkarsgard



Oldies shared on twitter today (October 22, 2019):





With @McAfee's most dangerous celebrity of 2019, Alexander Skarsgård! Be careful who you search for!

Others in top 10:
Seth Meyers
Jimmy Fallon 
Nick Cannon 
John Oliver 
Chance the Rapper 
Margo Martindale 
Jada Pickett Smith 
Jimmy Kimmel 
Lupita Nyong’o


----------



## Santress

*Esquire's* interview with Alex from the London Q&A (October 19, 2019):

*Alexander Skarsgård Isn't Afraid Of The Dark*
The Swedish actor won an Emmy and Golden Globe for his work on 'Big Little Lies', next up he takes on Stephen King's infamous villain Randall Flagg, and tries to get Meryl Streep on board for 'Mamma Mia 3'








BY OLIVIA OVENDEN
23/10/2019

When Alexander Skarsgård was 20-years-old, he left his native Sweden and moved to Leeds, in the north of England. "It was important to avoid London because I was travelling with a friend and we wanted to get the quintessential English experience," he revealed, during his on-stage talk last weekend,at the Esquire Townhouse in St James', London.

If there was any doubt in the room as to how suited the Swedish heartthrob was to living in the student area of the city, it evaporated when they heard the joy with which he talked about Leeds' most notorious pub crawl. "There's this famous thing called the Otley Run," he said, his voice warm with nostalgia. "I loved it."

Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård grew up in Vällingby, Stockholm, the eldest son of actor Stellan Skarsgård, and spent his early years fantasising that his bohemian father was a regular dad who drove a Saab and worked a desk job.

At 13, his father's friend cast him in the TV series Hunden som log (The Dog That Smiled), a fairly small Swedish production, but one that everyone he knew watched because of the few TV channels available. Skarsgård became uncomfortable with the level of fame it afforded him and decided to quit acting.

His father never pushed him to keep going or to capitalise on being recognised, something he is still grateful for. "He just said it was up to me, and that if I wasn't loving it to do something else," he says. "I would have listened if he'd said to stay in it, but that could have turned me off acting."

Earlier that day, we meet at a private member's club in London, where he arrives dressed in a cosy, walnut-coloured roll-neck, selvedge jeans and Clarks desert boots. The 43-year-old now lives in the East Village, New York, but flew here from Vancouver where he is currently filming The Stand, a TV adaptation of Stephen King's novel.

It took seven years, a stint in the Swedish military and another stint mastering the aforementioned Otley run before Skarsgård returned to acting. His first big break came in 2008 when he played a 1000-year-old vampire in HBO's True Blood, a show adapted from The Southern Vampire Mysteries novel series by Charlaine Harris. It was the height of vampire fever – the same year the film adaptation of Twilight was released – and Skarsgård's portrayal of pallid, aquamarine-eyed Eric Northman spurned him legions of fans. Searching 'Eric Northman fan-fiction' on Google brings up 81,500 results.

It was also the start of a fruitful partnership with between Skarsgård and HBO, a collaboration which hit a home-run when he was cast in Big Little Lies in 2017. The series, based on Liane Moriarty's novel of the same name and starring Reese Witherspoon, Nicole Kidman, Shailene Woodley, Laura Dern, and Zoë Kravitz as three women living in Monterey, California.

Skarsgård plays Perry, the emotionally and physically abusive husband of Kidman's character Celeste. To the outside world a handsome, sharply-dressed, romantic husband, but behind doors a monster who skulks around their house after her.

The show was widely praised for its nuanced and compassionate portrayal of domestic abuse, with Skarsgård's performance going on to win an Emmy and Golden Globe amongst other plaudits for the series.

"The character had so much depth and inner turmoil that I never hesitated because it was dark," he says. "I find it less interesting when an abusive husband is turned into a caricature: someone in a wife-beater with a beer on the couch screaming at his wife. It makes for more interesting story-telling if there are moments where you can see the person she fell in love with."

He stayed with friends in Los Angeles while filming Big Little Lies, grateful to come back to a family's home for dinner after shooting something so dark instead of returning to a lonely hotel room. After a run of Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? at a theatre in Sweden early on in his career, he learned how to leave dark characters behind at the end of the day or else it "would just suffocate you", saying that as a result he finds playing dark characters "quite cathartic".

There is a kind of Nordic gloom to some of his characters, something that might be responsible for his being cast as Stephen King's demonic villain Randall Flagg in The Stand, due to be released next year. Skarsgård says he grew up afraid of St. Bernard dogs after reading Cujo and still remembers going to see The Shining.

King's writing is enjoying a rich second life in film and television at the moment, with books such as The Dark Tower and Pet Sematary released recently, and Doctor Sleep soon to follow. There's also It, the Warner Brother's reboot which features Skarsgård's younger brother, Bill, as Pennywise the clown. Are they competing for who can terrify children more? "Randall Flagg is a very different character," he says diplomatically. "He's such a delicious villain [and] it’s fun to play someone who has that exuberance."

He is strongly rumoured to be appearing in The Northman, teaming up again with co-star Nicole Kidman. He's coy about the project when I ask, though says of Kidman that he, "can’t think of another actress I’d rather work with", and later on stage speaks highly of Northman director Robert Eggers most recent film, the trippy The Lighthouse,

Whether or not it will return for a third season, Big Little Lies seems to have drawn a line under Skarsgård's character, though the actor does have an idea for getting more time on set with Meryl Streep, who played Perry's mother Mary-Louise in season two."I think they should do season three and it’s all about Perry and his mother. Dad worked with Meryl on Mamma Mia 1 and 2 and had an amazing time," he says, adding that he would ,"one hundred per cent" do Mamma Mia 3 for some more time on-set with Meryl.

Which leaves one more important matter to discuss: whether he's familiar with the 'skarksbrow', the internet's fixation with him raising his eyebrow into a perfect arch. "No, no. This?" he says, before cocking it and smiling. "I've never heard of that."

Alexander Skarsgård is an ambassador for Clarks

Source:  *Esquire.com*

https://www.esquire.com/uk/culture/...northman-big-little-lies-the-stand-interview/


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Another new interview:

*Alexander Skarsgård on toxic masculinity and ‘The Kill Team’*

The new film opens in theaters this weekend.

by PAT KING, patrick.king@metro.us

We expect a lot from those who are supposed to lead by example. Whether it’s our parents, school teachers or commanding officers, we look to those in places of authority to have some sort of moral high ground for us to follow.

In “The Kill Team,” Alexander Skarsgård portrays a morally dubious sergeant in the U.S. military during the Afghanistan invasion who uses questionable tactics, including murder of innocent civilians, to incentivize his soldiers.

The film was written and directed by Dan Krauss and was based on real events Krauss chronicled in his 2013 documentary of the same name. The film also stars Nat Wolff as Andrew Briggman, one of Sergeant Deeks’ soldiers who is skeptical of his tactics, and Adam Long as Rayburn, who is more than willing to dirty his hands for the sergeant he is desperate to please. Skarsgård turns in an unforgettable and haunting performance of a complex villain that should remind us of the horrors of war.

I recently spoke with Skarsgård about the film and his fascination with toxic characters.

*Metro/Pat King:  What initially drew you to the character of Sergeant Deeks?

Alex:* I was fascinated by the character of Deeks. I thought it was an opportunity to play someone with a real darkness but in a way that wasn’t the stereotype of a villain where you fall in to the old tropes. It felt very different and the character had a certain charm and an ability to win over the soldiers’ will without intimidating them.

*Metro:  He’s such an interesting villain in that his motivations are both calculating and genuine at the same time.

Alex:*  In his mind, what they’re doing is obviously justified. They’re all collaborators. Everyone outside of the perimeter, when we leave the base, they’re all in on it. If we kill one of them, we save 10 of ours. He’s lost a lot of his friends over the years. So in his mind, everyone on the outside, if they’re not a part of the combative enemy unit they’re helping them out. He feels morally that what he is doing is right. He’s not going out there to do something that he thinks is incorrect. For him, it’s very clear. The rules of engagement are different when you’re out in the field than when you’re behind a desk writing them. You just have to adapt and it’s crucial that these soldiers fall in line. He uses that sense of loyalty to his advantage. I was really interested in how he plays these soldiers against each other. In a way, it’s almost like a love story. Because he uses jealousy. He decides to give one soldier attention and in turn making the others jealous and then they get a little attention. It’s about sparsing that out in a way to get them to basically eat out of his hand and get them to do what he wants them to do. I enjoyed exploring that dynamic.

*Metro:  Even though these characters are soldiers in the middle of a war zone, they are all young adults and vie for Sergeant Deeks’ attention like he’s a father figure or a ‘cool teacher.’ 

Alex:*  Exactly. When you have someone in a position of authority, it’s so important to win his or her acceptance that you kind of surrender your own morality. They look up to Deeks so much. When he shows up, he’s everything they aspire to be. He’s a tough soldier, he knows everything, he’s seen everything. These guys are kids, they’re rookies. So whatever he says, they will do anything just to win his approval.

*Metro:  While Briggman is trying to win over Deeks in order to climb the chain of command, Rayburn is more in it to do Deeks’ dirty work by killing those who may be standing in their way. This causes some tension between the two soldiers.

Alex:*  That is something that Deeks acknowledges and uses to his advantage. Because when Briggman starts to resist or shows him autonomy in terms of his moral choices, Deeks quickly turns away from him and leaves him alone and leaves him vulnerable. Deeks knows that if he leaves him out in the cold for a bit, by having Rayburn as his pet, it’s going to be so much easier to win him back over.

*Metro:  There are many cases where Deeks uses his own family life back home as emotional collateral to make sure that Briggman does not tell the higher command of what is actually going on. It puts Briggman in a tough spot. 

Alex:*  It shows complexity. I think it’s important to show the audience how fallible we all are and how easy it is. This is a heightened situation, in a war zone, when you are surrounded by people who are supposed to protect you. Your brothers in arms. But then that makes it more difficult to turn against them even when your morality is being compromised. So that makes it hard and Deeks knows that and uses it.

*Metro:  Between “Big Little Lies,” “On Becoming a God in Central Florida” and this film, you have been playing some prime examples of toxic masculinity. In a way, it’s doing the world a service in showing men how not to behave. Have you been actively seeking out those kinds of roles?

Alex:*  It’s not something I’ve been seeking out, even though I’m fascinated by these topics. When you can find a well-written script and a character who is fascinating and exists in that universe without being didactic or preachy, I find that those are often the projects I gravitate towards. They all speak to something quite topical and timely.

*Metro:  Have these roles made you want to play “the hero” in other projects? 

Alex:*  There was definitely more levity in “On Becoming a God….” My character is gambling away what little money they have and jeopardizing his family’s future. But at the end of the day, the tone of it wasn’t as dark as some of my other projects. I’ve done a couple of things that have been lighter. I just finished “Godzilla vs. Kong” — that character is definitely not a dark and disturbed character. That was quite cathartic doing something so different. I think I needed that (laughs).

Source:  Pat King for Metro.us

http://newyork.metro.us/html5/reade...e=&pubid=d2e62109-3f7d-496b-9c9b-e4c62577676c





From Saturday's (October 19, 2019) Q&A in London:




*jessejimzbrand*  Alexander Skarsgård of @biglittlelies killing it at at Esquire Townhouse. Grooming courtesy of @ruthh_makeup and JESSE JIMZ ⁠ #regram @ruthh_makeup ⁠
Male grooming for @rexdanger using @jessejimzbrand amazing products


----------



## Santress

..and a few more from Saturday's (October 19, 2019, London) Q&A shared this morning October 24, 2019):





*elisehamer*  #esquiretownhouse @ukesquire @clarksshoes #alexanderskarsgard #desertboot


----------



## Santress

Also from Saturday (October 19, 2019, London):




*breitling_uk*  Award-winning actor Alexander Skarsgård wears his Breitling Premier Automatic Day and Date 40 at the Esquire Townhouse with Breitling 2019.
Its elegantly low-key 40mm stainless steel case features a white dial with gold central hour, minutes, and second hands.



The KT director talks about Alex's character:

‘Kill Team’ Director Dan Krauss Tells Us Why Alexander Skarsgard Makes The Perfect Evil Father Figure

*So Alexander Skarsgard’s character. Was it important to cast someone that seemed like a person that younger guys would want to impress?*

Oh, yes. I mean, I think the role of Alex’s character in this movie is that of the seducer. He is testing the loyalty of the guys in his squad, and luring them in closer to his worldview. And in writing the script, I watched a lot of mob movies, actually, because I was interested in the ways that mafias are formed, and built, and the ways that loyalties are tested. And you could probably see some of that influence in the film. The character who is most threatening to you is perhaps the guy who comes to you with a smile on his face. Perhaps what was unsaid was the thing that was most menacing. And that was a lot of fun to write and also a lot of fun for the actors.

https://uproxx.com/movies/dan-krauss-interview-kill-team-director/

via


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Propagandalf

I have no self control so I bought The Kill Team on Amazon. 10/10 for menacing ASkarz. Disappointed in the lack of nudity.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I wonder why Alex's point reads that rumored It was supposed to be sure that Alex is involved If he is  also a producer??


----------



## StarrLady

This is a really great interview with Alex. It talks about how Alex was separated from the other actors at the beginning, and then really socialized with them over dinners and talks as part of the preparation.

You should read the whole article, here are some bits:
“Skarsgard was always Krauss’s first choice to play Deeks.”
“It didn’t take long for Krauss to be in awe of the work, preparation and talent Skarsgard brought to the film.”
Krauss said, “I think that’s what makes him such a talented actor, and his experiences make him such a wonderful storyteller.”
Alex “will next be seen as a more charming figure in the huge Hollywood blockbuster Godzilla vs Kong”.
“All of which proves that whether he is playing an abusive husband, murderous soldier or a geologist trying to save the world from monsters, Skarsgard’s preparation, detail and dedication is so impressive and inspiring that it has rightfully turned him into one of the most sought after actors of his generation.”

https://www.thenational.ae/arts-cul...umanity-even-in-the-darkest-villains-1.927695


----------



## StarrLady

The Kill Team is playing at an arthouse theatre in Toronto so I was able to see it on the big screen over the weekend. Was anyone else able to see it on the big screen? Did anyone else see it?

Alex was menacing and did a great job just like the critics said. I thought Nat was very good too.


----------



## Santress

^I haven't seen KT yet but I know some people who have and they really liked it.

More pics of Alex promoting *The Kill Team* in New York (October 15, 2019, NYC):









Source:  https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...-talks-kill-team-meryl-streep-famous-66476627

via



A few more from the *Esquire Townhouse Q&A* (October 19, 2019, London):




*blackeyedsusan* In conversation with Alexander Skarsgard @ukesquire @breitling_uk @hearstliveuk @clarksshoes #esquiretownhouse #squadonamission #clarkshoes #alexanderskarsgard #eveningtalks 19/10/19









On Saturday, we partnered with Esquire UK to showcase our iconic original Desert Boot with our brand ambassador Alexander Skarsgård taking part in an onstage interview at the Esquire Townhouse. Here's a sneak peek from our Q + A discussion:



Video:
On Saturday, to showcase our iconic Desert Boot, we partnered with Esquire Townhouse and our ambassador Alexander Skarsgård for an onstage interview. Watch the full interview over on IGTV. #Clarks #Esquire #EsquireTownhouse #DesertBoot


----------



## Santress

Alex photographed  by *Aaron Richter* for the *New York Times* on October 8, 2019 in New York City:













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty, *Photographer:*  Aaron Richter*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty, *Photographer:*  Aaron Richter*


----------



## KarmaMamma

StarrLady said:


> Exactly. And these are projects that were announced by legitimate and reliable industry sources. I will never understand how some people link him to projects that were mentioned by non-legitimate sources, that he was never really linked to.
> 
> I consider his latest projects to be very desirable ones. Playing Randall Flagg in Steven King’s The Stand sounds very exciting. And it’s very impressive that Alex will probably be playing the lead as well as being a producer in The Northman, written and directed by Robert Eggers. Eggers has become an acclaimed director and the cast looks to be impressive as well.




I am a huge Stephen King fan and wasn't thrilled with the last mini series they did of "The Stand." The casting was horrible with the exception of a few of the actors. Alex is perfect for Randall. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Santress

Shared on instagram today (October 29, 2019) by *Aaron Richter* (Originally from October 8, 2019, NYC):




*richterfit* Tall guy Alexander Skarsgård for the New York Times a couple weeks back.
#aaronrichter #alexanderskarsgard #biglittlelies #trueblood #killteam #actors #swedishactors #actorportraits #nycphotographer #blackandwhite #blackandwhiteportrait #blackandwhitephotography #editorialshoot #celebrity #celebrityphotography #colorinspiration #portrait #profoto #portraitphotography #canon #canonphotography #newyorktimes #nytassignment



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s another great interview with Alex.
Alex talks about The Kill Team, The Stand, Godzilla vs. Kong and OBAGICF.
He also touches on his friendships with Nat Wolff and The Kill Team guys, as well as his friendship with Kirsten Dunst. And how the director and team from G vs. K let him develop his character.

https://collider.com/alexander-skarsgard-the-kill-team-the-stand-godzilla-vs-kong-interview/


----------



## audiogirl

StarrLady said:


> The Kill Team is playing at an arthouse theatre in Toronto so I was able to see it on the big screen over the weekend. Was anyone else able to see it on the big screen? Did anyone else see it?
> 
> Alex was menacing and did a great job just like the critics said. I thought Nat was very good too.


I watched it on my big screen at home. Prime  Video had it for sale. I could have just rented it, but I do try to buy all his projects. Alex was great. Nat was very good. The movie didn't hold together. It was a series of scenes, not a cohesive narrative. It was also hard to figure out what was going on in some of the scenes. I think it might have made more sense if it had been two hours, with some narrative trick to explain things better. Even a few more text messages might have made it more cohesive.


----------



## audiogirl

KarmaMamma said:


> I am a huge Stephen King fan and wasn't thrilled with the last mini series they did of "The Stand." The casting was horrible with the exception of a few of the actors. Alex is perfect for Randall. I can't wait to see it.


I recently rewatched the original miniseries. Gary Sinese as Stu Redman was quite good. Matt Frewer as Trashcan Man was awful. Rob Lowe as Nick Andros was meh (but I usually think Rob Lowe is meh ). The story was cornball. I can remember thinking Jamey Sheridan as Randall Flagg was sexy when I first saw it in 1994. But now he seems ridiculous and unappealing.

I assume the new series will have much less overacting and not be as cornball. Alex is a perfect choice for Flagg.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

New pic today Nov.1fst


----------



## Santress

Alex with Valter and Sam at today's Hammarby game (November 2, 2019, Stockholm):




*valterskarsgard *It’s game day #Bajen #SmGuldetSkaTillSöder



A few more pics/caps & video from the *Esquire Townhouse* Q&A (October 19, 2019, London):



#AlexanderSkarsgård rates 'The Lighthouse', discusses what he's rumoured to do next and wants to work more with Meryl Streep
https://trib.al/w0LKaHt



#AlexanderSkarsgård on 'Big Little Lies', what's next and Leeds' most notorious pub crawl https://******/2qWuPwP





*
ukesquire* #AlexanderSkarsgård on the challenge of playing dark characters, what's next and Leeds' most notorious pub crawl. Link in bio


----------



## Santress

Another fan pic from today (November 2, 2019, Stockholm):




*mrsoder*  Got a picture and a chat with this superstar during the break at Hammarby-Häcken, cool guy! # alexanderskarsgård # tarzan #hejabajen # sødermalm # nyasöderstadion



A glimpse of Alex in this video from Valter's insta stories:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DC0582F&oh=0aacdcddd62e31d565d5b2be7ddc2bd1



Source:  The November 2, 2019 insta story of  

https://www.instagram.com/stories/valterskarsgard/


----------



## Santress

From the lady in the pic with Alex at today's game (November 2, 2019, Stockholm):




*kristyn__jo*  Totally exhausted but totally worth it. Old friends, new friends, and a great end to the @hammarbyfotboll season (which I clearly was watching very seriously!!!)! You’re a rockstar @billbax! Beyond happy for you! #stockholm #sweden #weekend #weekendtrip #hammarby #live #love #life #doitall #lovehard ❤️ #imshort



An oldie from the *Esquire Townhouse Q&A* (October 19, 2019, London) shared on instagram this evening (November 2, 2019):



*elenisbeautyworld*  Throwback to 2 weeks ago... After years of being teased about my pea-sized bladder, I was finally rewarded as my toilet trip after the Alexander Skarsgard interview at the Esquire Townhouse gave me the chance of a close up with the man himself as the private room they were taking him to was right next to the toilets I was too shy to ask for a photograph so I just stood there looking at other people having their photo taken with him
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgardfan #biglittlelies #esquiremagazine #esquiretownhouse #throwback #ukbloggers #nebloggers


----------



## Santress

More pics from the *Esquire Townhouse* Q&A (October 19, 2019, London):




*mikemarslandphotos*  One more from my Mamyia of Alexander Skarsgard Captured at the Esquire Town House before going on for his in conversation talk. What do you think? Does this work using the neg strip with three images as a portrait rather than just the one images on its own. #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #tarzan #clarkshoes #portrait #esquiretownhouse #portraitphotographer #lencarta #profoto #mamyia #mamiya645 #filmphotographer #filmphotography #kodak #tmax #hollywood #actor #portraitphotographer #blackandwhite #negitive #wireimage



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie shared on instagram this morning (November 6, 2019):




*henrikwahlstroem*  "I don't want to be as famous as Dad," says Alexander, 13 years old.
#kamratposten # alexanderskarsgård # 1990


----------



## Santress

New fan photo of Alex in NYC today (November 7, 2019):




*j_lecce*  Telling Big Little Lies on the 6 train #AnotherDayInNYC #NYC #MTA #HBO #BigLittleLies #TrueBlood #AlexanderSkarsgard






blob:https://instaview.me/c7ca1b5e-77c8-44fb-b0a2-f7a1213f4af2

Source:  The November 7, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/j_lecce/


----------



## Santress

Another pic of young Alex shared today (November 8, 2019) on instagram:





*henrikwahlstroem*  Since then it has calmed down on the girl front and he is considered by ordinary men to "look like crap".
Another image and text from 1990. The dog is now very old.
# alexanderskarsgard # villinteblikänd #alexanderskarsgard #kp


----------



## Santress

Another pic from the November 2, 2019 *Hammarby* game shared on instagram yesterday (November 9, 2019):




*michaelkallback*  All eyes on.. ⚽️⁣
⁣
@nikodjurdjic @vladarodic93 @ssandberg⁣⁣⁣⁣
⁣⁣⁣#Säsongsavslutning ⁣⁣
⁣
@johanvalkonen


----------



## Santress

Alex at a special screening of Amazon's '*The Report*' last night (November 9, 2019, NYC):




Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr




A pensive ALEXANDER SKARSGARD at the screening last night of “THE REPORT,” the gripping new film.  #thereport
	
 #thereportmovie
	




Also found here:


----------



## lilopond23045

*@spiritualmediumerika ig stories*


----------



## Santress

New HQ candids of Alex in NYC today (November 11, 2019). He is looking scruffy! 








 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/R0Vp7


----------



## StarrLady

In the pictures posted by Lilopond, you can really see how blue Alex’s eyes are. Very nice.
In the pictures posted by Santress, I really like his longer hair.
All good!


----------



## Propagandalf

lilopond23045 said:


> *@spiritualmediumerika ig stories*


Who is this woman and how does he know her? He’s godfather to her kids so he must know her very well and she’s a spiritual medium? Does anyone know?


----------



## bellebottomblues

I agree about his eyes!  Those photos with his little Goddaughter were really amazing.  The blue/green is so clear and bright.  In the ones from his youth posted recently they were so sparkly!  Definitely one of his best features.

He has said that this is his look for The Stand.  I really like getting to see him stylin' it all different ways for his roles.  And I'd absolutely jump him sporting any look!  

I've been a bit under the weather lately and have really enjoyed all of the lovely pictures.  Thanks so much


----------



## Santress

New fan photo from today in New York (November 11, 2019):




Today I left my apt with no plans just to explore the city and ended up running into Alexander Skarsgard  I thanked him immensely for BLL  I was shakinggggggg a lot 



Related video:



Original link:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DCD032B&oh=f38997f89bea1aa1ff81f3277a455a51

Pics from his insta stories:




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE3NTAzMTYzOTkwMDY4NTE2OA==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE3NTAzMjQ2MzMyNjY3ODYxNQ==.2

Source:  The November 11, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/sgeezy99/

From his friend's insta stories.
Looks like Keith was there too.



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DCD33BC&oh=83cb819d7927e57eec8f8976eaa6abdc




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE3NTAyNDg0MjQwMTk3NTc4OQ==.2




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MjE3NTAyOTU3NjczOTM3NTIwNg==.2



https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5DCCD504&oh=b58aacb8fcc3d4d4c522d3ad25833f87

Source:  The November 11, 2019 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/kaylaclarkgram/


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Alex and Keith at *Unemployed Magazine's* celebration of Mohamed Bourouissa's "Link" (November 12, 2019, NY):





Source:  *BFA*


----------



## StarrLady

Another new project for Alex.
Alexander Skarsgard has joined Tessa Thompson, Ruth Negga and Andre Holland in Rebecca Hall’s directorial debut “Passing” now filming in New York.

https://deadline.com/2019/11/alexan...rial-debut-passing-shoot-underway-1202784755/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Another new project for Alex.
> Alexander Skarsgard has joined Tessa Thompson, Ruth Negga and Andre Holland in Rebecca Hall’s directorial debut “Passing” now filming in New York.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/11/alexan...rial-debut-passing-shoot-underway-1202784755/






	

		
			
		

		
	
Where is Alex's name? If Alex is involved in this
 I just wonder the same applies to the Northman Viking saga reads rumored


----------



## Santress

That is great news! It sounds like a very interesting project.

HQs from last night (November 12, 2019, NYC):








 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/NlYjT


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Another new project for Alex.
> Alexander Skarsgard has joined Tessa Thompson, Ruth Negga and Andre Holland in Rebecca Hall’s directorial debut “Passing” now filming in New York.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/11/alexan...rial-debut-passing-shoot-underway-1202784755/



Ooh, this sounds interesting. And Rebecca worked with Alex on Godzilla vs. Kong.



M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4589971
> View attachment 4589972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Alex's name? If Alex is involved in this
> I just wonder the same applies to the Northman Viking saga reads rumored



As we've mentioned before, IMDB doesn't always update immediately. And in this case, the news is from Deadline, which is a trade publication. So it's pretty trustworthy.

As for The Northman, both Alex and the director have said that that info was basically leaked, they've not confirmed anything, probably because they've not gotten all the contracts signed.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ooh, this sounds interesting. And Rebecca worked with Alex on Godzilla vs. Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> As we've mentioned before, IMDB doesn't always update immediately. And in this case, the news is from Deadline, which is a trade publication. So it's pretty trustworthy.
> 
> As for The Northman, both Alex and the director have said that that info was basically leaked, they've not confirmed anything, probably because they've not gotten all the contracts signed.



I heard from others that Alex also directs that film/TV series


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> I heard from others that Alex also directs that film/TV series



Directs what? Who are the 'others'? He's not been mentioned as a director for any of these projects. The leaked info for The Northman had him as possibly being one of the producers. Which we won't know for sure until the project is officially announced.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ooh, this sounds interesting. And Rebecca worked with Alex on Godzilla vs. Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> As we've mentioned before, IMDB doesn't always update immediately. And in this case, the news is from Deadline, which is a trade publication. So it's pretty trustworthy.
> 
> As for The Northman, both Alex and the director have said that that info was basically leaked, they've not confirmed anything, probably because they've not gotten all the contracts signed.


Yes, as mentioned previously, IMDB does not immediately update. The announcement was only made yesterday, and IMDB updated “Passing” already to Alex’s page.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Directs what? Who are the 'others'? He's not been mentioned as a director for any of these projects. The leaked info for The Northman had him as possibly being one of the producers. Which we won't know for sure until the project is officially announced.



Facebook Alexander Skarsgard Group said so


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Facebook Alexander Skarsgard Group said so



We've gone over this before, if it's not quoted from a legit news/trade source, it's just rumor, or wishful thinking.  I haven't seen anything from an industry source that says he's directing anything, these projects already have directors.


----------



## BagBerry13

M.Skarsgård said:


> Facebook Alexander Skarsgard Group said so










BuckeyeChicago said:


> We've gone over this before, if it's not quoted from a legit news/trade source, it's just rumor, or wishful thinking.  I haven't seen anything from an industry source that says he's directing anything, these projects already have directors.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Just because I asked


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4591621
> View attachment 4591622
> 
> Just because I asked


It says “Producer” not “Director”. In fact, you even included a picture of the director, Robert Eggers.
When I first posted about Alex and The Northman, I even included the comment from the industry article that he would probably be a producer. I posted that already. A producer is not the director. I also included the comment that Robert Eggers would be the director. And that Eggers is acclaimed and very sought after today.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

What might Alex be doing if he's helping to produce The Northman?

What does a producer do, exactly?
He shepherds the production from start to finish. In a typical arrangement, the producer develops an idea or script with a writer and secures the necessary rights. He often hires the director, supervises casting, and assembles a crew. Additionally, the producer oversees the budget and then coordinates the postproduction work—everything from editing, to commissioning music, to encouraging the film’s stars to plug the movie on talk shows.

The top post of “producer” is just the tip of the iceberg, as anyone who’s watched the opening credits of a movie knows well. Although _Slumdog Millionaire_, for example, credits only one producer, it lists two executive producers and two co-executive producers, along with a co-producer, an associate producer, and a line producer...
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2009/02/what-does-a-hollywood-producer-do-exactly.html
https://www.chicagotribune.com/ente...-a-movie-producer-actually-do-0222-story.html

Directing and producing are totally different.


----------



## Marvenna

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4591621
> View attachment 4591622
> 
> Just because I asked



Is the Hollywood Reporter considered to be a reliable source? Just asking, I would have thought it´s just a gossip magazine, but I´m not really familiar with it. Or maybe it´s a serious gossip magazine?


----------



## StarrLady

Marvenna said:


> Is the Hollywood Reporter considered to be a reliable source? Just asking, I would have thought it´s just a gossip magazine, but I´m not really familiar with it. Or maybe it´s a serious gossip magazine?


The Hollywood Reporter is a reliable source, it is an industry source not a gossip magazine. (It said “producer” not “director”.) Gossip magazines are magazines like In Touch, Life & Style, OK, etc.

Then there are also fan sites and websites which are not reliable industry sources. People have to be careful that “casting” details come from reliable industry sources like Variety, Deadline, The Hollywood Reporter, Collider, The Wrap, etc. and not fansites or other less reliable sources.


----------



## Marvenna

StarrLady said:


> The Hollywood Reporter is a reliable source, it is an industry source not a gossip magazine. (It said “producer” not “director”.) Gossip magazines are magazines like In Touch, Life & Style, OK, etc.
> 
> Then there are also fan sites and websites which are not reliable industry sources. People have to be careful that “casting” details come from reliable industry sources like Variety, Deadline, The Hollywood Reporter, Collider, The Wrap, etc. and not fansites or other less reliable sources.



Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Marvenna said:


> *Is the Hollywood Reporter considered to be a reliable source? *Just asking, I would have thought it´s just a gossip magazine, but I´m not really familiar with it. Or maybe it´s a serious gossip magazine?





StarrLady said:


> The Hollywood Reporter is a reliable source, it is an industry source not a gossip magazine. (It said “producer” not “director”.) Gossip magazines are magazines like In Touch, Life & Style, OK, etc.
> 
> Then there are also fan sites and websites which are not reliable industry sources. People have to be careful that “casting” details come from reliable industry sources like Variety, Deadline, The Hollywood Reporter, Collider, The Wrap, etc. and not fansites or other less reliable sources.



Yes, it's a trade magazine. They'll occasionally be wrong, but are certainly more reliable than some fan-casing Instagram page.

From University of Southern California-Los Angeles' library site, it's a list of of reliable entertainment news sources:

https://guides.library.ucla.edu/film/entertainmentindustry


----------



## Santress

A few oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram:

Shared today (November 17, 2019):




*photographerhenrikhalvarsson* Two Tomatoes...#alexanderskarsgard #faresfares #homecooking



Old fan pic shared on November 16, 2019.
It's an oldie from November 16, 2014, possibly Los Angeles since there were paparazzi pics of him taken on November 15, 2014 in LA.
This lady looks familiar. I think she may have met him more than once but so far, I've only found the pic she shared yesterday in the old thread.

Her instagram pic (shared on November 16, 2019)

*evie_mae83*  Date night with my homie Alex!! #littlebiglies #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #homie #friends



She originally shared this on twitter on November 16, 2014 but the account is gone or she changed her handle:




Cap from the old thread:




"Me and Alexander Skarsgard tonight!! What a great guy!! Thanks buddy!! #Alexander Skarsgard #good man #good times."

-*hintz83* twitter (x)


----------



## Santress

From when he was promoting *The Kill Team* in NYC (October 15, 2019):







*yuvana_chaitea* #tbt to seeing these celebrities and meeting all, but Henry Winkler LOL. Please credit if you use my pictures. Thanks ☺️ #alfonsoribeiro #carlton #freshprinceofbelair #americasfunniesthomevideos #host #henrywinkler #arresteddevelopment #lawyer #barry #gene #alexanderskarsgard #actor #tarzan #biglittlelies


----------



## StarrLady

Marvenna said:


> Thanks for enlightening me!


You are very welcome.

it’s nice when someone is appreciative of the response and the attempt to help rather than just ignoring the information.


----------



## Espe

Alex and Marielle Heller at the New York screening of *A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood* (November 17, 2019)










Source: *alexanderskarsgarded* on Tumblr 

Full album: https://pixhost.to/gallery/AvOzC


----------



## Santress

More HQs from tonight's screening of *A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood* (November 17, 2019, NYC):








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/3dtlr


----------



## Santress

...and more HQs (November 17, 2019, NYC).
He looks so happy to see Marielle.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/agscl


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/agscl


----------



## Santress

More/HQs from the *Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood* screening (November 17, 2019, NYC).







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HR2i2


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/HR2i2


----------



## donimv

In this clip, Alex is Sweden's Deputy Minister. Behind him comes a white-haired woman who has been in many videos and photos with Alex from Sweden over the last 7 years. She is always either behind his back or somewhere around him. I think she is his real friend in Sweden and because of her Alex moves to live there. She has been in the stadium since Hammarby's last game and is sitting in front of him. This woman is taking many coupon photos with his friends. I don't know what it's said, but she is the only woman who is everywhere with him in Sweden.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

donimv said:


> In this clip, Alex is Sweden's Deputy Minister. Behind him comes a white-haired woman who has been in many videos and photos with Alex from Sweden over the last 7 years. She is always either behind his back or somewhere around him. I think she is his real friend in Sweden and because of her Alex moves to live there. She has been in the stadium since Hammarby's last game and is sitting in front of him. This woman is taking many coupon photos with his friends. I don't know what it's said, but she is the only woman who is everywhere with him in Sweden.




You mean Daga Lamy


----------



## donimv




----------



## M.Skarsgård

donimv said:


>


This Women Is Daga Lamy


----------



## jooa

^^ She has a 'hot' boyfriend, very nice looking man, so she is Alex friend and many his other friends (I think they all met when she was married to Alex friend Rafael Edholm) and I think they are very good and close friends but for sure he didn't move to Sweden for her.


----------



## StarrLady

Apparently, this is Alex, Tessa Thompson and Ruth Negga shooting a scene for the historical drama Passing in NYC. It indicates what Alex is up to right now.


----------



## Santress

A few more from the NYC screening of *A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood* (November 17, 2019, New York):





*vnina * had the pleasure of photographing the NYC premiere of the Mr. Rogers film @abeautifuldaymovie for @nytimes @nytimesfashion pics include the darling #ritawilson and #tomhanks alongside #alexanderskarsgard #sarahsilverman (Sarah has her Hollywood star next to #mrRogers !!) #marielleheller #jormataccone #chriscooper #susankelechiwatson #matthewrhys #kerirussell #joannerogers



Photo #2 also found here:

*Mrs. Rogers’s Neighborhood*

Mrs. Rogers was also the belle of the after-party, held at Le District, the French food court with views of New York Harbor. Among those who paid homage were Marielle Heller, the director; Chris Cooper, Jessica Hecht and Wendy Makkena, from the film; Tom Junod, whose Esquire magazine article inspired the story; and Alexander Skarsgard.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/20/style/mrs-rogerss-neighborhood.html


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Warner Bros/Legendary’s _Godzilla vs. Kong _is heading to Nov. 20, 2020.

Warner Bros. already had the pre-Thanksgiving frame on hold for a major release, and well, this is it.  The pic directed by Adam Wingard will be released in 3D and Imax.

After the under-performance of the second film this past summer, _Godzilla: King of the Monsters _at $110.5M stateside, $385.9M, Warner Bros. Studios boss Toby Emmerich mentioned at Produced By this past summer, that the threequel “might come out later in the year, so we can deliver an A+ movie”.
https://deadline.com/2019/11/godzilla-vs-kong-new-thanksgiving-2020-release-date-1202795008/


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Warner Bros/Legendary’s _Godzilla vs. Kong _is heading to Nov. 20, 2020.
> 
> Warner Bros. already had the pre-Thanksgiving frame on hold for a major release, and well, this is it.  The pic directed by Adam Wingard will be released in 3D and Imax.
> 
> After the under-performance of the second film this past summer, _Godzilla: King of the Monsters _at $110.5M stateside, $385.9M, Warner Bros. Studios boss Toby Emmerich mentioned at Produced By this past summer, that the threequel “might come out later in the year, so we can deliver an A+ movie”.
> https://deadline.com/2019/11/godzilla-vs-kong-new-thanksgiving-2020-release-date-1202795008/


I’m not surprised. I started to suspect that G vs K would be released at a later date when the trailer had not yet been released and the film was still in “pre-production” rather than “completed” on IMDB.

This new date sounds like a good date, November is a good time for big releases.


----------



## Santress

New candids of Alex filming *Passing* (November 25, 2019, New York):

*Tessa Thompson gets into character in a chic silk number while on set of her new period film Passing*







Other leading characters: Alexander Skarsgard pops in for a couple of scenes and appears to confront the two women
Dashing: The actor wore a long blazer coat with leather gloves and a matching black hat while filming for the movie

Source: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-silk-number-set-new-period-film-Passing.html

HQs:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/2OhEp


----------



## Santress

More fan pics & video from the *Esquire Townhouse Q&A* (October 19, 2019, London):







*xhosagirlinlondon* #esquiretownhouse #celebritycrush #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgardviking #alexanderskarsgardfanpage #trueblood #biglittlelies #tarzan #southafricanabroad #amaxhosa #tallgirls @


----------



## StarrLady

Also from the Esquire TownHouse on October 19, 2019.



Sidenote: I like Alex’s look in those scenes for Passing, very debonair.


----------



## aussiefan

Hammarby News wondering what Alex thinks of this event ?
https://apple.news/AjNeIJ89QQ3WlUTpzusNwjg


----------



## Ludwig

Espe said:


> Alex and Marielle Heller at the New York screening of *A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood* (November 17, 2019)
> View attachment 4593757
> 
> View attachment 4593758
> 
> View attachment 4593759
> 
> View attachment 4593760
> 
> View attachment 4593761
> 
> Source: *alexanderskarsgarded* on Tumblr
> 
> Full album: https://pixhost.to/gallery/AvOzC


This may have already been stated but I love how supportive he is of his fellow cast mates, friends, and directors.  Didn’t Marielle Heller direct him in Diary of a Young Girl?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> Hammarby News wondering what Alex thinks of this event ?
> https://apple.news/AjNeIJ89QQ3WlUTpzusNwjg




He's probably thrilled. 
Malmo tied with Hammarby for 2nd place in the league.
https://www.sofascore.com/team/football/hammarby-if/1758

But vandalizing his statue and his house? that's just beyond stupid.



Ludwig said:


> This may have already been stated but I love how supportive he is of his fellow cast mates, friends, and directors.  Didn’t Marielle Heller direct him in Diary of a Young Girl?



Yes, Alex was in Mari's directorial debut, Diary of a Teenage Girl. Now that she's moved on from acclaimed indies like DOATG to studio films like Can You Every Forgive Me and ABDITN, I'm hoping that they'll work together again.


----------



## aussiefan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He's probably thrilled.
> Malmo tied with Hammarby for 2nd place in the league.
> https://www.sofascore.com/team/football/hammarby-if/1758
> 
> But vandalizing his statue and his house? that's just beyond stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Alex was in Mari's directorial debut, Diary of a Teenage Girl. Now that she's moved on from acclaimed indies like DOATG to studio films like Can You Every Forgive Me and ABDITN, I'm hoping that they'll work together again.


I hope there will be great photos next year love seeing Alex at Hammarby games - yeah, European fans reacted badly for sure.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex and Dada at the *Fashion Awards 2019* (December 2, 2019, London):







Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://postimg.cc/gallery/2q6i188bc/

Video:

Cate Blanchett is sat between Alexander Skarsgård and Julia Roberts. I stan.


----------



## aussiefan

Santress said:


> HQs of Alex and Dada at the *Fashion Awards 2019* (December 2, 2019, London):
> 
> View attachment 4605235
> View attachment 4605236
> View attachment 4605237
> View attachment 4605238
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://postimg.cc/gallery/2q6i188bc/
> 
> Video:
> 
> Cate Blanchett is sat between Alexander Skarsgård and Julia Roberts. I stan.


----------



## aussiefan

Alex looks very tired though he still looks great  
Dada looks cool


----------



## Santress

More from last night (December 2, 2019, London):




#GiorgioArmani and #AlexanderSkarsgard both looked at the #BFAs. Do you prefer Giorgio's classic velvet suit, or Skarsgard's contemporary twist, sans tie?
https://trib.al/WzO7HST






Source:  *BFA





*
Also on the starry guest list was Alexa's ex boyfriend, True Blood actor Alexander, who was spotted making a low key exit with friends.

Source:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...lack-glitter-gown-British-Fashion-Awards.html

*cionajk* The mighty Alexander Skarsgård wearing @Armani Grooming @cionajk using @armanibeauty
@britishfashioncouncil #fashionawards #fashionawards2019. @aartlondon .
Golden Globe winner for our favourite show! #BigLittleLies  #happy #cute #beauty #health #celebrity #love #instagood #photooftheday #fashion #beautiful #makeup #hair #celebrities #celeb #famous #selfie #hollywood #redcarpet #celebritynews #style #men



Also found here:






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/75458052_430215507674063_1740812595691813523_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&se=7&oh=1ce639b19d2ecb0cd58962a56eb0c722&oe=5DE8B5DA&ig_cache_key=MjE5MDY5MzY2MzY5OTczMDY3OA==.2

Source:  The December 3, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/cionajk/





Source:

https://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fa...sive-pictures-inside-the-2019-fashion-awards/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> Alex looks very tired though he still looks great
> Dada looks cool



He does look a little more eye-baggy than normal, though yes, he still looked very handsome. And I like Dada's jacket very much.



Santress said:


> More from last night (December 2, 2019, London):
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/75458052_430215507674063_1740812595691813523_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&se=7&oh=1ce639b19d2ecb0cd58962a56eb0c722&oe=5DE8B5DA&ig_cache_key=MjE5MDY5MzY2MzY5OTczMDY3OA==.2
> 
> Source:  The December 3, 2019 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/cionajk/
> 
> View attachment 4605733
> View attachment 4605734
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fa...sive-pictures-inside-the-2019-fashion-awards/



I kept thinking the woman looked familiar and I finally realized it's Shailene Woodley.
And as Alex was seated next to Cate Blanchett here's to hoping that they'll co-star in something together.


----------



## aussiefan

Alexa posted this on IG


----------



## M.Skarsgård

aussiefan said:


> View attachment 4608659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa posted this on IG


They are just friends


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> They are just friends


I did not find Alexa IG


----------



## aussiefan

M.Skarsgård said:


> They are just friends


I know I wasn’t posting it for insinuation or debate.
I just thought it was fun to share.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Old picture


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> View attachment 4608659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa posted this on IG





M.Skarsgård said:


> I did not find Alexa IG



That's a fan account, not Alexa's IG.


According to Tessa Thompson's IG, Friday was the last day of shooting for Passing.

As to where Alex is now, could be back in Vancouver working on The Stand, or NYC, etc.


----------



## aussiefan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> That's a fan account, not Alexa's IG.
> 
> 
> According to Tessa Thompson's IG, Friday was the last day of shooting for Passing.
> 
> As to where Alex is now, could be back in Vancouver working on The Stand, or NYC, etc.


----------



## aussiefan

I am sorry fairly new to IG and failure at it
I have deleted fan account. I’m not a troll seriously !! 
Thanks for the new pic. Alexander is one of the most hardworking actors out there.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> I am sorry fairly new to IG and failure at it
> I have deleted fan account. I’m not a troll seriously !!
> Thanks for the new pic. Alexander is one of the most hardworking actors out there.



Alexa's account has no middle 'c' and has a blue check mark that verifies it's her official account. the alexacchung account doesn't even say it's a fan page, which is terribly misleading.
Alex's account, rexdanger, now has his name on it but he's not verified it. There are a lot of fake accounts trying to pretend they're him.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Alexander Skarsgård, _On Becoming A God In Central Florida_

_On Becoming A God In Central Florida_’s Travis Stubbs couldn’t be more different than the last TV role Alexander Skarsgård played, _Big Little Lies_’ Perry Wright. The former was an ineffectual but loving man ... while the latter was a barely contained powder keg, one that remained an explosive threat to his wife even after his death. Where Perry cultivated a handsome, controlled veneer, Travis remained as guileless as he was witless. Skarsgård inhabits both of these disparate lives so fully, which is a testament to his shape-shifting abilities, but what’s truly impressive is how the actor found the common thread in Perry’s Italian wool suits and Travis’ strip mall tuxedo—both men posed a considerable danger to their wives. Travis may not have been physically abusive, but his glassy-eyed zealotry, his eagerness in buying into the pyramid scheme that is the American dream, still shattered his life with Krystal (a fearsome Kirsten Dunst). He may have been relegated to the pilot, but Skarsgård gave a go-for-broke performance that’s head and shoulders above those of other guest performers this year. Only a stinker thinker would conclude anything else. [Danette Chavez]

https://tv.avclub.com/the-best-tv-performances-of-2019-1840155095


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.sagawards.org/media/news/releases/nominations-announced-26th-annual-screen-actors-guild-awards-®





*MEDIA & PUBLICISTS*





26th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards® for  outstanding individual, cast and ensemble performances in film and television of 2019, as well as the nominees for outstanding action performances by film and television stunt ensembles, were announced this morning at the Pacific Design Center’s SilverScreen Theater in West Hollywood.

SAG-AFTRA President *Gabrielle Carteris *introduced *America Ferrera *(_Superstore_, _Ugly Betty_) and *Danai Gurira *_(The Walking Dead, Black Panther)_, who announced the nominees for this year’s Actors® live on *TNT, TBS, truTV, **tntdrama.com/sag-awards**, **truTV.com**, **sagawards.org*, and on major social platforms.

Before that announcement, this year's stunt ensemble action performance nominees were announced by SAG Awards Committee Chair *JoBeth Williams *and SAG Awards Committee Member *Elizabeth McLaughlin *during a live webcast on *tntdrama.com/sag-awards*and *sagawards.org*.

A replay of both announcements is available for viewing on *tntdrama.com/sag-awards*.

*For a complete list of 26th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards nominations, click here.*

_The Theatrical Motion Picture Nominees are:_

*Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Leading Role*
CHRISTIAN BALE / Ken Miles – “FORD v FERRARI”
LEONARDO DiCAPRIO / Rick Dalton -- “ONCE UPON A TIME…IN HOLLYWOOD”
ADAM DRIVER / Charlie Barber – “MARRIAGE STORY”
TARON EGERTON / Elton John – “ROCKETMAN”
JOAQUIN PHOENIX / Arthur Fleck – “JOKER”


*Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Leading Role*
CYNTHIA ERIVO / Harriet/Minty – “HARRIET”
SCARLETT JOHANSSON / Nicole Barber – “MARRIAGE STORY”
LUPITA NYONG’O / Adelaide Wilson/Red – “US”
CHARLIZE THERON / Megyn Kelly – “BOMBSHELL”
RENÉE ZELLWEGER / Judy Garland – “JUDY”

*Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Supporting Role*
JAMIE FOXX / Walter McMillian – “JUST MERCY”
TOM HANKS / Fred Rogers – “A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD”
AL PACINO / Jimmy Hoffa – “THE IRISHMAN”
JOE PESCI / Russell Bufalino – “THE IRISHMAN”
BRAD PITT / Cliff Booth – “ONCE UPON A TIME…IN HOLLYWOOD


*Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Supporting Role*
LAURA DERN / Nora Fanshaw – “MARRIAGE STORY”
SCARLETT JOHANSSON / Rosie – “JOJO RABBIT
NICOLE KIDMAN / Gretchen Carlson – “BOMBSHELL”
JENNIFER LOPEZ / Ramona – “HUSTLERS”
MARGOT ROBBIE / Kayla Pospisil – “BOMBSHELL”


*Outstanding Performance by a Cast in a Motion Picture
BOMBSHELL*
CONNIE BRITTON / Beth Ailes
ALLISON JANNEY / Susan Estrich
NICOLE KIDMAN / Gretchen Carlson
JOHN LITHGOW / Roger Ailes
MALCOLM McDOWELL / Rupert Murdoch
KATE McKINNON / Jess Carr
MARGOT ROBBIE / Kayla Pospisil
CHARLIZE THERON / Megyn Kelly

*THE IRISHMAN*
BOBBY CANNAVALE / Skinny Razor
ROBERT DE NIRO / Frank Sheeran
STEPHEN GRAHAM / Anthony “Tony Pro” Provenzano
HARVEY KEITEL / Angelo Bruno
AL PACINO / Jimmy Hoffa
ANNA PAQUIN / Older Peggy Sheeran
JOE PESCI / Russell Bufalino
RAY ROMANO / Bill Bufalino

*JOJO RABBIT*
ALFIE ALLEN / Finkel
ROMAN GRIFFIN DAVIS / Jojo
SCARLETT JOHANSSON / Rosie
THOMASIN McKENZIE / Elsa
STEPHEN MERCHANT / Deertz
SAM ROCKWELL / Capt. Klenzendorf
TAIKA WAITITI / Adolf
REBEL WILSON / Fraulein Rahm

*ONCE UPON A TIME…IN HOLLYWOOD*
AUSTIN BUTLER / Tex
JULIA BUTTERS / Trudi
BRUCE DERN / George Spahn
LEONARDO DiCAPRIO / Rick Dalton
DAKOTA FANNING / Squeaky Fromme
EMILE HIRSCH / Jay Sebring
DAMIAN LEWIS / Steve McQueen
MIKE MOH / Bruce Lee
TIMOTHY OLYPHANT / James Stacy
AL PACINO / Marvin Schwarz
LUKE PERRY / Wayne Maunder
BRAD PITT / Cliff Booth
MARGARET QUALLEY / Pussycat
MARGOT ROBBIE / Sharon Tate

*PARASITE*
HYAE JIN CHANG / Chung Sook
YEO JEONG CHO / Yeon Kyo
WOO SHIK CHOI / Ki Woo
HYEON JUN JUNG / Da Song
ZISO JUNG / Da Hye
JUNG EUN LEE / Moon Gwang
SUN KYUN LEE / Dong Ik
MYUNG HOON PARK / Geun Se
SO DAM PARK / Ki Jung
KANG HO SONG / Ki Taek


*Outstanding Action Performance by a Stunt Ensemble in a Motion Picture*
“AVENGERS: ENDGAME”
 “FORD v FERRARI”
“THE IRISHMAN”
“JOKER”
“ONCE UPON A TIME…IN HOLLYWOOD”


_The Television Nominees are:_

*Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Television Movie or Limited Series*
MAHERSHALA ALI / Wayne Hays – “TRUE DETECTIVE”
RUSSELL CROWE / Roger Ailes – “THE LOUDEST VOICE”
JARED HARRIS / Valery Legasov – “CHERNOBYL”
JHARREL JEROME / Korey Wise – “WHEN THEY SEE US”
SAM ROCKWELL / Bob Fosse – “FOSSE/VERDON”


*Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Television Movie or Limited Series*
PATRICIA ARQUETTE / Dee Dee Blanchard – “THE ACT”
TONI COLLETTE / Det. Grace Rasmussen – “UNBELIEVABLE”
JOEY KING / Gypsy Rose Blanchard – “THE ACT”
EMILY WATSON / Ulana Khomyuk – “CHERNOBYL”
MICHELLE WILLIAMS / Gwen Verdon – “FOSSE/VERDON”


*Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Drama Series*
STERLING K. BROWN / Randall Pearson – “THIS IS US”
STEVE CARELL / Mitch Kessler – “THE MORNING SHOW”
BILLY CRUDUP / Corey Ellison – “THE MORNING SHOW”
PETER DINKLAGE / Tyrion Lannister – “GAME OF THRONES”
DAVID HARBOUR / Jim Hopper – “STRANGER THINGS”


*Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Drama Series*
JENNIFER ANISTON / Alex Levy – “THE MORNING SHOW”
HELENA BONHAM CARTER / Princess Margaret – “THE CROWN”
OLIVIA COLMAN / Queen Elizabeth II – “THE CROWN”
JODIE COMER /Villanelle – “KILLING EVE”
ELISABETH MOSS / Offred/June – “THE HANDMAID’S TALE”


*Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Comedy Series*
ALAN ARKIN / Norman Newlander – “THE KOMINSKY METHOD”
MICHAEL DOUGLAS / Sandy Kominsky – “THE KOMINSKY METHOD”
BILL HADER / Barry – “BARRY”
ANDREW SCOTT / The Priest – “FLEABAG”
TONY SHALHOUB / Abe Weissman – “THE MARVELOUS MRS. MAISEL”


*Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Comedy Series*
CHRISTINA APPLEGATE / Jen Harding – “DEAD TO ME”
ALEX BORSTEIN / Susie Myerson – “THE MARVELOUS MRS. MAISEL”
RACHEL BROSNAHAN / Midge Maisel – “THE MARVELOUS MRS. MAISEL”
CATHERINE O’HARA / Moira Rose – “SCHITT’S CREEK”
PHOEBE WALLER-BRIDGE / Fleabag – “FLEABAG”


*Outstanding Performance by an Ensemble in a Drama Series
BIG LITTLE LIES*
IAIN ARMITAGE / Ziggy Chapman
DARBY CAMP / Chloe Mackenzie
CAMERON CROVETTI / Josh Wright
NICHOLAS CROVETTI / Max Wright
LAURA DERN / Renata Klein
MARTIN DONOVAN / Martin Howard
MERRIN DUNGEY / Det. Adrienne Quinlan
CRYSTAL FOX / Elizabeth Howard
IVY GEORGE / Amabella Klein
NICOLE KIDMAN / Celeste Wright
ZOË KRAVITZ / Bonnie Carlson
KATHRYN NEWTON / Abigail Carlson
JEFFREY NORDLING / Gordon Klein
DENIS O’HARE / Ira Farber
ADAM SCOTT / Ed Mackenzie
ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD / Perry Wright
DOUGLAS SMITH / Corey Brockfield
MERYL STREEP / Mary Louise Wright
JAMES TUPPER / Nathan Carlson
ROBIN WEIGERT / Dr. Amanda Reisman
REESE WITHERSPOON / Madeline Mackenzie
SHAILENE WOODLEY / Jane Chapman

*THE CROWN*
MARION BAILEY / Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother
HELENA BONHAM CARTER / Princess Margaret
OLIVIA COLMAN / Queen Elizabeth II
CHARLES DANCE / Lord Mountbatten
BEN DANIELS / Lord Snowdon
ERIN DOHERTY / Princess Anne
CHARLES EDWARDS / Martin Charteris
TOBIAS MENZIES / Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh
JOSH O’CONNOR / Prince Charles
SAM PHILLIPS / Equerry
DAVID RINTOUL / Michael Adeane
JASON WATKINS / Harold Wilson

*GAME OF THRONES*
ALFIE ALLEN / Theon Greyjoy
PILOU ASBÆK / Euron Greyjoy
JACOB ANDERSON / Grey Worm
JOHN BRADLEY / Samwell Tarly
GWENDOLINE CHRISTIE / Brienne of Tarth
EMILIA CLARKE / Daenerys Targaryen
NIKOLAJ COSTER-WALDAU / Jaime Lannister
BEN CROMPTON / Dolorous Edd
LIAM CUNNINGHAM / Davos Seaworth
JOE DEMPSIE / Gendry
PETER DINKLAGE / Tyrion Lannister
RICHARD DORMER / Beric Dondarrion
NATHALIE EMMANUEL / Missandei
JEROME FLYNN / Bronn
IAIN GLEN / Jorah Mormont
KIT HARINGTON / Jon Snow
LENA HEADEY / Cersei Lannister
ISAAC HEMPSTEAD WRIGHT / Bran Stark
CONLETH HILL / Varys
KRISTOFER HIVJU / Tormund Giantsbane
RORY McCANN / The Hound
HANNAH MURRAY / Gilly
STAZ NAIR / Qhono
DANIEL PORTMAN / Podrick Payne
BELLA RAMSEY / Lyanna Mormont
RICHARD RYCROFT / Maester Wolkan
SOPHIE TURNER / Sansa Stark
RUPERT VANSITTART / Yohn Royce
MAISIE WILLIAMS / Arya Stark

*THE HANDMAID’S TALE*
ALEXIS BLEDEL / Emily
MADELINE BREWER / Janine
AMANDA BRUGEL / Rita
ANN DOWD / Aunt Lydia
O-T FAGBENLE / Luke
JOSEPH FIENNES / Commander Waterford
KRISTEN GUTOSKIE / Martha Beth
NINA KIRI / Alam/Ofrobert
ASHLEIGH LaTHROP / Ofmatthew
ELISABETH MOSS / Offred/June
YVONNE STRAHOVSKI / Serena Joy
BAHIA WATSON / Oferic
BRADLEY WHITFORD / Commander Lawrence
SAMIRA WILEY / Moira

*STRANGER THINGS*
MILLIE BOBBY BROWN / Eleven
CARA BUONO / Karen Wheeler
JAKE BUSEY / Bruce
NATALIA DYER / Nancy Wheeler
CARY ELWES / Mayor Larry Kline
PRIAH FERGUSON / Erica Sinclair
BRETT GELMAN / Murray
DAVID HARBOUR / Jim Hopper
MAYA HAWKE / Robin Buckley
CHARLIE HEATON / Jonathan Byers
ANDREY IVCHENKO / Grigori
JOE KEERY / Steve Harrington
GATEN MATARAZZO / Dustin Henderson
CALEB McLAUGHLIN / Lucas Sinclair
DACRE MONTGOMERY / Billy Hargrove
MICHAEL PARK / Tom Holloway
FRANCESCA REALE / Heather Holloway
WINONA RYDER / Joyce Byers
NOAH SCHNAPP / Will Byers
SADIE SINK / Max Mayfield
FINN WOLFHARD / Mike Wheeler

*Outstanding Performance by an Ensemble in a Comedy Series
BARRY*
NIKITA BOGOLYUBOV / Mayrbek
DARRELL BRITT-GIBSON / Jermaine
D’ARCY CARDEN / Natalie
ANDY CAREY / Eric
ANTHONY CARRIGAN / NoHo Hank
TROY CAYLAK / Akhmal
RIGHTOR DOYLE / Nick
PATRICIA FA’ASUA / Esther
ALEJANDRO FURTH / Antonio
SARAH GOLDBERG / Sally
NICK GRACER / Yandar
BILL HADER / Barry
KIRBY HOWELL-BAPTISTE / Sasha
MICHAEL IRBY / Cristobal Sifuentes
JOHN PIRRUCCELLO / Det. John Loach
STEPHEN ROOT / Monroe Fuchs
HENRY WINKLER / Gene Cousineau

*FLEABAG*
SIAN CLIFFORD / Claire
OLIVIA COLMAN / Godmother
BRETT GELMAN / Martin
BILL PATERSON / Dad
ANDREW SCOTT / The Priest
PHOEBE WALLER-BRIDGE / Fleabag

*THE KOMINSKY METHOD*
JENNA LYNG ADAMS / Darshani
ALAN ARKIN / Norman Newlander
SARAH BAKER / Mindy Kominsky
CASEY THOMAS BROWN / Lane
MICHAEL DOUGLAS / Sandy Kominsky
LISA EDELSTEIN / Phoebe
PAUL REISER / Martin
GRAHAM ROGERS / Jude
JANE SEYMOUR / Madelyn
MELISSA TANG / Margaret
NANCY TRAVIS / Lisa

*THE MARVELOUS MRS. MAISEL*
CAROLINE AARON / Shirley Maisel
ALEX BORSTEIN / Susie Myerson
RACHEL BROSNAHAN / Midge Maisel
MARIN HINKLE / Rose Weissman
STEPHANIE HSU / Mei
JOEL JOHNSTONE / Archie Cleary
JANE LYNCH / Sophie Lennon
LEROY McCLAIN / Shy Baldwin
KEVIN POLLAK / Moishe Maisel
TONY SHALHOUB / Abe Weissman
MATILDA SZYDAGIS / Zelda
BRIAN TARANTINA / Jackie
MICHAEL ZEGEN / Joel Maisel

*SCHITT’S CREEK*
CHRIS ELLIOTT / Roland Schitt
EMILY HAMPSHIRE / Stevie Budd
DANIEL LEVY / David Rose
EUGENE LEVY / Johnny Rose
SARAH LEVY / Twyla Sands
DUSTIN MILLIGAN / Ted Mullens
ANNIE MURPHY / Alexis Rose
CATHERINE O’HARA / Moira Rose
NOAH REID / Patrick Brewer
JENNIFER ROBERTSON / Jocelyn Schitt
KAREN ROBINSON / Ronnie Lee

*Outstanding Action Performance by a Stunt Ensemble in a Comedy or Drama Series*
GAME OF THRONES
GLOW
STRANGER THINGS
THE WALKING DEAD
WATCHMEN

Thumbnails of the photos and graphics available for the 26th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards are at sagawards.org/media/newsinfo/photos-and-artwork.





 
All content © SAG-AFTRA 2019


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

Alex and the cast of Big Little Lies got nominated for a SAG Award in the category “Ensemble in a Drama Series”.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Alex and the cast of Big Little Lies got nominated for a SAG Award in the category “Ensemble in a Drama Series”.




Hopefully Nicole and Alex will not again kiss as last... Although Nicole is also nominated for BOMBSHELL


----------



## Santress

An oldie from last week shared on instagram today (December 14, 2019):




*mathwood*  Last week I visited a European Cinema Night Event, hosted by Bio Rio in Stockholm.
The main event was a screening of ”God Exists, Her Name Is Petrunija” by the amazing director Teona Strugar Mitevska.
The film is amazing and it just won the 2019 LUX-prize, (I was part of the nomination jury earlier this year.)
At dinner after the screening we took a selfie. Teona said this night she took a selfie with the most attractive man she ever met. Unfortunately for me, she ment Alexander Skarsgård, who was at the table next to us...
#luxprize #europeancinemanight #europacinemas #biorio #creativeeurope #godexistshernameispetrunya #teonastrugarmitevska #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> View attachment 4569068
> View attachment 4569069
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard and I are engaged (ring currently being resized).



More fan pics of Alex and JemalPolson at the *Esquire Townhouse Q&A* (October 19, 2019):









Three of them also found here:



*Gen Kill* reunion vid shared by *Rudy Reyes* on December 8, 2019:

*realrudyreyes*  Got this Sweet Message from Humble Recon Actors from #generationkill who Trained sooo hard w Me for 7 months to portray The Men of #1strecon ... Now Movie Stars ⭐️ but the honor n brotherhood still on .. @mgmenchaca @rexdanger @alexander_skarsgard



Thanks, alexanderskarsgarduruguay & _alexskarsgardfan_, for the heads up!


----------



## Santress

More promo pics of Alex in *The Kill Team*:







Source:  *Filmstarts.de*

http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/251252/bilder.html


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Heard that Alex would Sir lanka the whole family is there Even Dada is there!! Eija/zeke/Valter/Gustaf (Gustav)  They have released a video clip.. And also as pictures


----------



## VEGASTAR

^You are so far behind! It's been days.... And you left out that Bill and his family, Dada's gf and others i won't dare mention are there too. Just because no one has posted all that info about his private family time on this thread it doesn't mean we don't know about it. All his true fans know. I hope you have some respect for him and don't post the private stuff you watched and saw, that's all.. (I'm not referring to Eija or Zeke's public ig pages.)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

VEGASTAR said:


> ^You are so far behind! It's been days.... And you left out that Bill and his family, Dada's gf and others i won't dare mention are there too. Just because no one has posted all that info about his private family time on this thread it doesn't mean we don't know about it. All his true fans know. I hope you have some respect for him and don't post the private stuff you watched and saw, that's all.. (I'm not referring to Eija or Zeke's public ig pages.)



Personally, I only found out yesterday about Sir lanka Christmas vacation.... DADA'S GIRLFRIEND?  From where you know it is not said or told at any time I AM NOT PUBLISHING ANYTHING  Skarsgård Private Pictures 
Real Alex Fans of the publishing I do not..


----------



## M.Skarsgård

How do you know that one of those Australia girls is dada GF!!


----------



## aerohead21

I’ve hidden for a long time...lurked for months because for well over a year now there has been so much backbiting. True fans? I had no idea he was in Sri Lanka. I consider myself a true fan. I come here maybe once a week or so just to see if Santress has posted a promo pic or something that hasn’t made it around the major gossip circles. You all have to stop thinking you are somehow better than other fans because you scour other places or know people who know people that know people that work in the industry so you get knowledge fifth hand. It’s rude. Someone was excited they found out he’s in Sri Lanka, posted literally nothing about who was there with him or pictures and you jump their throat? Wow. True fan, right. I’m sure Alex is impressed with you’re sleuthing skills that you knew he was there days ago and the rest of us didn’t.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

aerohead21 said:


> I’ve hidden for a long time...lurked for months because for well over a year now there has been so much backbiting. True fans? I had no idea he was in Sri Lanka. I consider myself a true fan. I come here maybe once a week or so just to see if Santress has posted a promo pic or something that hasn’t made it around the major gossip circles. You all have to stop thinking you are somehow better than other fans because you scour other places or know people who know people that know people that work in the industry so you get knowledge fifth hand. It’s rude. Someone was excited they found out he’s in Sri Lanka, posted literally nothing about who was there with him or pictures and you jump their throat? Wow. True fan, right. I’m sure Alex is impressed with you’re sleuthing skills that you knew he was there days ago and the rest of us didn’t.



Did I say I'm a better fan than you!!  In fact I got only to know a few days ago that the Skarsgård family is Sir Lanka Other Knew about this already times ago


----------



## lilopond23045

aerohead21 said:


> I’ve hidden for a long time...lurked for months because for well over a year now there has been so much backbiting. True fans? I had no idea he was in Sri Lanka. I consider myself a true fan. I come here maybe once a week or so just to see if Santress has posted a promo pic or something that hasn’t made it around the major gossip circles. You all have to stop thinking you are somehow better than other fans because you scour other places or know people who know people that know people that work in the industry so you get knowledge fifth hand. It’s rude. Someone was excited they found out he’s in Sri Lanka, posted literally nothing about who was there with him or pictures and you jump their throat? Wow. True fan, right. I’m sure Alex is impressed with you’re sleuthing skills that you knew he was there days ago and the rest of us didn’t.



Some people take these things to seriously, we're all here for the same the same reason, we like the guy we think hes talented and if someone posts a photo from his vacation on this forum, its frankly not the end of the world (assuming its from a public social page) anybody here who follows him his friends anybody around him, can't tell people to respect his privacy non of you are doing that, just because your not posting a photo doesn't make you innocent. Hes a 43 year old man who chose to be in the public eye, this comes with the job. Do I in any way believe that we should post private material that is meant to be private, no, a photo/video is not that detrimental specially when his own family is doing it.


----------



## aerohead21

The people who knew he was in Sri Lanka and didn’t say anything to respect his privacy? What, they watch Instagram and other social media of his family and their friends and his friends and his friends’ friends, etc. looking for clues or other ways to track his whereabouts? Or they work in the industry somehow or know people who work in the industry somehow so word gets around and they continue to spread it? Somehow this behavior makes you a true fan? I’ve never once criticized someone on this forum because social media and the internet is all public. There is a point to which it cannot be controlled. But there are those of us fans who just like to watch his movies and tv shows. We read and watch his interviews. We enjoy pictures from his promos. That’s the extent of it. The only reason I know of Dada is because of here. The man is like Alex’s right arm. But when you have bad attitudes and treat others disrespectfully, no one wants to post. This thread used to be booming. Now people go weeks between comments because all people do is fight. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## lilopond23045

aerohead21 said:


> The people who knew he was in Sri Lanka and didn’t say anything to respect his privacy? What, they watch Instagram and other social media of his family and their friends and his friends and his friends’ friends, etc. looking for clues or other ways to track his whereabouts? Or they work in the industry somehow or know people who work in the industry somehow so word gets around and they continue to spread it? Somehow this behavior makes you a true fan? I’ve never once criticized someone on this forum because social media and the internet is all public. There is a point to which it cannot be controlled. But there are those of us fans who just like to watch his movies and tv shows. We read and watch his interviews. We enjoy pictures from his promos. That’s the extent of it. The only reason I know of Dada is because of here. The man is like Alex’s right arm. But when you have bad attitudes and treat others disrespectfully, no one wants to post. This thread used to be booming. Now people go weeks between comments because all people do is fight. It’s ridiculous.



This can also be said about his sisters wedding, this time last year when his friends and his brother were posting things on their socials that he happened to be in the background, yet no one complained or questioned peoples fan value level for him. Any info pertaining to Alex that doesn't relate to his work comes from his friends and family, and I've seen so many people here posting things from their socials accounts and sometimes removing them if the account goes private or a fan asks to have their photo with him taken down, that in my opinion is respectful and non of them have taken any of the material from private accounts.


----------



## donimv

I think you made a lot of noise for nothing. 3 hours ago, his sister's husband uploaded videos on instagram. It is written on a computer and the voice of everyone's favorite is clearly heard as a background. If this is public, where is the logic of not posting in a forum in which I personally read some other very personal things about his life. I think the forums are why. To comment on things that you cannot discuss with your relatives. There are no violations of the rules of the forum - because no photos were uploaded from the personal archives of his relatives and friends. Assuming that they have been uploaded, I also do not see a violation because they are publicly accessible from their personal profiles. We are all fans of the actor here, and I think that if the good tone in the comments is respected, there is no bad way to share such information. I read in the earliest posts, far more embarrassing comments, even offensive to some of his girlfriends. There is clearly a double standard in terms of those who support the forum and those who read and only occasionally write


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> Thanks Jooa but i wasn't referring to the blonde girl in stockss insta that Santress posted. i know that couple, there is another girl who's picture was posted on insta stories yesterday. she was also on other stories at other times too. she seems single. But forget i asked, i read some pages from last year here and gosip doesnt seem to go down well.Thanks anyway.


I heard that Vegas star knows who this mystery   blonde is And is reportedly Alex Gf


----------



## MelisaMer

hello M.Skarsgard,
i don't understand why you quoted me. this is from 6 months ago. we already talked about it. you even dm me remember? it was about someone travelling with  them in the summer but no one said she was his gf. vega didnt want to comment on it at all, never said she was a gf and subject was closed. no one said anything about a gf. we could have gossiped about  it but i decided not to. haven't seen her picture since. how long was i away lol. did i miss something, does Alex have a gf now? did vega tell you or post it here? i checked i cant see any such posts. what or whois a mystery  blonde?did you see him with a blonde girl in Srilanka? are you trying to find if this is the same woman from the summer?
I'm sorry but it is hard to understand you. i couldnt understand you in DM either.if it was from a  public ig maybe you can  tell us what family video or picture you looked at and we can go from there.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> hello M.Skarsgard,
> i don't understand why you quoted me. this is from 6 months ago. we already talked about it. you even dm me remember? it was about someone travelling with  them in the summer but no one said she was his gf. vega didnt want to comment on it at all, never said she was a gf and subject was closed. no one said anything about a gf. we could have gossiped about  it but i decided not to. haven't seen her picture since. how long was i away lol. did i miss something, does Alex have a gf now? did vega tell you or post it here? i checked i cant see any such posts. what or whois a mystery  blonde?did you see him with a blonde girl in Srilanka? are you trying to find if this is the same woman from the summer?
> I'm sorry but it is hard to understand you. i couldnt understand you in DM either.if it was from a  public ig maybe you can  tell us what family video or picture you looked at and we can go from there.


One woman on Instagram claims to be very fond of mystery blonde to Alex GF to put on constantly about it and I told him I do not think so long when there is evidence


----------



## donimv

Now I was wondering who saw what in the IG from Sri Lanka. Who feels aware enough to post a comment. I did not see blond women in the uploaded records from Sri Lanka. I only saw in the profile of her husband a recording of Eidga with a girl with black hair and a dress. And what blond woman is it and what does Vegas know? Please details to make it a little more interesting in the forum.And when did Dada have a girlfriend? I ask for details that he otherwise will not remain in the story except as a tour companion at the expense of Alex's pocket.


----------



## MelisaMer

you havent answed my questions. from what you wrote, all i understand is that you are not talking about srilanka anymore but you changed the subject to alex having a gf because someone else on instagram says there is a mystry blonde? do i understand you correctly?


----------



## donimv

In another forum that discusses a lot of personal things about Alex, they write about a woman named Marnie, who is his girlfriend at the moment, and about Virginia, who is Dada's girlfriend. Does anyone have detailed information or photos as proof.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

MelisaMer said:


> you havent answed my questions. from what you wrote, all i understand is that you are not talking about srilanka anymore but you changed the subject to alex having a gf because someone else on instagram says there is a mystry blonde? do i understand you correctly?


Yes


----------



## M.Skarsgård

donimv said:


> In another forum that discusses a lot of personal things about Alex, they write about a woman named Marnie, who is his girlfriend at the moment, and about Virginia, who is Dada's girlfriend. Does anyone have detailed information or photos as proof.


 Same man claimed all the more Virginia is Dada GF


----------



## Santress

BTS photo of Alex on the set of *Mute* shared by photographer Keith Bernstein this morning (December 30, 2019):




*keithbernstein* “Between takes, Alexander Skarsgard, Berlin #alexander skarsgard #berlin #actor #between takes #filming #movies #light #film set.”


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> Same man claimed all the more Virginia is Dada GF


----------



## M.Skarsgård

this person who bombed me on this (mystery blonde) as well as me on alex has shown his parents this "mystery blonde" sir lanka and had asked for a parent, sibling both friends and no one to tell


----------



## lilopond23045

M.Skarsgård said:


> this person who bombed me on this (mystery blonde) as well as me on alex has shown his parents this "mystery blonde" sir lanka and had asked for a parent, sibling both friends and no one to tell



if thats a users real name why the **** are you revealing it on a public thread, thats not cool


----------



## M.Skarsgård

lilopond23045 said:


> if thats a users real name why the **** are you revealing it on a public thread, thats not cool





lilopond23045 said:


> if thats a users real name why the **** are you revealing it on a public thread, thats not cool


I myself did not know if his real name was or not !!


----------



## lilopond23045

M.Skarsgård said:


> I myself did not know if his real name was or not !!



so why post it? If you're not sure, it could be the real name and you just put out something private that doesn't need to be made public


----------



## M.Skarsgård

lilopond23045 said:


> so why post it? If you're not sure, it could be the real name and you just put out something private that doesn't need to be made public



Asked to delete its name


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is this alex new"So to speak  gf "forced alex to stop following alex ex gf ac. somewhere i understood Vega would have commented on this blonde being friends or something more to Alex. 
I KNOW I'M A REALLY IRRITATING PERSON


----------



## meluvs2shop

Let’s stay on topic. And not worry about anyone’s sleuthing skills.


----------



## donimv

I found the song Alex was listening to in the Italian mountains. I'm not comfortable, but when I translated the text I found that he was probably listening to the song and was so excited because it reminded him of Alex C. The text is very categorical. I'm uploading it to the next post. Translate with Google.


----------



## donimv

Con il corpo sono qui
ma la mente mia non c'e'
sta volando dietro te
e ti raggiungerà
i miei occhi sono chiusi
ma ti vedo molto bene
stai uscendo da una casa e
corri verso me
il volto della vita ah ah
il volto dell'amore
hai capito che mi ami
fra la gente stai correndo
sopra un'auto stai salendo e
corri verso me
luci rosse sulla strada
e pallore sul tuo viso
il tuo amore si è riacceso e
corri verso me
il volto della vita ah ah
il volto dell'amore
con il cuore ancora in gola
stai correndo sulle scale
con il sole nelle mani
corri verso me
e qualcuno ha bussato
il tuo viaggio è terminato
io mi alzo per aprire
apro e vedo te
il volto della vita ah ah
il volto dell'amore
il volto della vita ah ah
il volto dell'amore

With the body I am here
but my mind is not there
is flying behind you
and will join you
my eyes are closed
but I see you very well
you are leaving a house e
run to me
the face of life ha ha
the face of love
you understand that you love me
among the people you are running
on a car you are getting on and
run to me
red lights on the road
and pallor on your face
your love has rekindled and
run to me
the face of life ha ha
the face of love
with my heart still in my throat
you're running up the stairs
with the sun in your hands
run to me
and someone knocked
your journey is over
I get up to open
I open and see you
the face of life ha ha
the face of love
the face of life ha ha
the face of love


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Google translate tells me this:
I found the song from Alex's video, singing and dancing. The lyrics are very ambiguous and I don't feel comfortable writing it, but I think I listen to this song because of the AIR CONDITION because it's after their separation. Otherwise the song is very nice and is from 70 years of the last century.

But I still don't understand why you're posting it.


----------



## donimv

I post the song and lyrics to it because I like it. And Google is not the best translator, but there is no other and I count on it. Sorry, I am from Bulgaria.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

I like the song too, but I guess I'm wondering why post it 2 1/2 years after the clip of Alex and his hiking companions singing along to it?


----------



## donimv

I am in this forum recently, and yesterday I saw the video. I liked the song and so I uploaded it as a text because it coincides with Alex's emotional state after his separation with Alex C. He listens to this song right after their separation and the lyrics suggest how he feels. If it annoys you, I won't upload anything anymore.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

donimv said:


> I am in this forum recently, and yesterday I saw the video. I liked the song and so I uploaded it as a text *because it coincides with Alex's emotional state after his separation with Alex C. He listens to this song right after their separation and the lyrics suggest how he feels. If it annoys you, I won't upload anything anymore.*



I know this is a gossip site and so speculation is normal, but I'm pretty sure none of us actually knows Alex's emotional state after that break up with Alexa or how that song plays into it. 

It's not so much annoying as perplexing.


And as a public service reminder, if you're on social media and someone dm's you claiming to be Alex, no, it's not:

"I am getting these emails A LOT. Please don’t converse with people online who say they are Alexander Skarsgard. It’s not Alex! He is not asking you for money, he is not talking to you, he has not been kidnapped. It is not him! THIS IS FRAUD and Report it to IG or Facebook or where ever. IT’S NOT ALEX. He doesn’t talk to me via social media. He isn’t talking to you or anyone else via social media. I’m sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but it’s a sicko."


h/t Skarsjoy


This also applies to anyone dming you claiming they know Alex.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Instagram and Facebook have many people named Alexander Skarsgard. Who are certainly not Alex.. Too many fake accounts online right Alex has only one account on Instagram
Ac is new boyfriend


----------



## SWlife

Boy this thread is weird...


----------



## donimv

MelisaMer said:


> Hello Jooa,
> I agree with you on your last sentences about Dada having free time, and Alex wanting a companion. But I am not so sure about them being early childhood friends. If you remember a podcast Alex did in Dec 2016 with his friends, Stocks and Wilson, he talked about how they all met.
> 
> First Stocks was trying to establish how Alex and he himself met. Stocks said it was in Stockholm throgh a mutual friend but Alex insisted they first met in Gothenburg at a bathroom of a restaurant. He said "We hung out there a lot (Restaurant Vasastan in Gothenburg). I lived in Gothenburg at the time, I worked at Vita Lögner. Then one day, a cute blond little boy (Stocks) stood next to me at the urinal…"  I am guessing the time he was referring to was in 1999. Alex said he forgot about him after that and they met a couple of more times through mutual friends but that was it. They were not friends. Then he said that some years later,
> "I got a job at Stadsteatern in Gothenburg. And I didn’t know anyone there. I had met you (Stocks) a couple of times, and *I met a guy called Dada during a fika*, and a girl called Ingrid from Halmstad. I felt like [an antisocial serial killer, like Jeffrey Dahmer], sitting there at nights. So I called the three people I knew, not really knew, but knew existed. "Hi, my name is Alexander, don’t know if you remember me, we had a coffee three years ago…”
> 
> I think the job he is referring to in Stadsteatern is a play called *Blodsbröllop*. He was in this play and it premiered in September 2003. The theater still has a web page for it. The link is here and his name is at the bottom of all the other actors.
> https://stadsteatern.goteborg.se/pa-scen/2003-2004/blodsbrollop/
> It sounds like he&Dada became closer after this period. It also sounds like he probably met Dada for the first time at the fika (coffee) when he was filming Vita Lögner in Gothenburg also. Then in 2000 Dada appeared at his movie premiere Vingar Av Glas. So they hung out a couple of times but didnt keep seeing each other until Alex had to live in Gothenburg again (according to this podcast).


To me, this Dada seems to me to be absolutely living on the back and at the expense of Alex's pocket. He accompanies him on all vacations. Dada was dressed this year in Alex's sleek 2016 suit when she was at the awards in London, take note. Even Dada's girlfriend rests with her own girlfriend at the expense of Alex's pocket. No one is fooled that the cashless Dada has money to pay for a hotel in Sri Lanka. In general, this Dada is a leech that sucks out of Alex's pocket.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

donimv said:


> To me, this Dada seems to me to be absolutely living on the back and at the expense of Alex's pocket. He accompanies him on all vacations. *Dada was dressed this year in Alex's sleek 2016 suit when she was at the awards in London, take note. Even Dada's girlfriend rests with her own girlfriend at the expense of Alex's pocket*. No one is fooled that the cashless Dada has money to pay for a hotel in Sri Lanka. In general, this Dada is a leech that sucks out of Alex's pocket.



Not everyone loves Dada, and that's fine.
But he wasn't wearing Alex's tux from the 2016 Fashion Awards, that tux was Tom Ford. At this year's London event Dada, as a guest of Armani, was wearing Armani.

https://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/06/cfda-fashion-awards-2016-alexander-skarsgard-in-tom-ford/

It's not even the same pattern, or style or color:





https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-skarsgard.829660/page-1500#post-33472214

And how do you know Alex paid for Dada, Virginia and Marni's trip to Sri Lanka?
And even if he did pay for everyone's, it's still his money to spend as he wishes.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Why Alex would pay Marni, Virginia and Dada a trip like Sir lanka As  BuckeyeChicago Alex money .. Virginia is working at Bul in the name of the shop...


----------



## Kitkath70

Alex is a millionaire in his 40’s with no wife or kids.  Taking one of his best friends on holiday is no big deal.
Also Dada is most likely on his payroll in some fashion, either as an assistant or a handler when Alex is working on a project.  Someone has to do it so it might as well be a person Alex is comfortable with and can trust.  Bjorne had that roll for a number of years.   At this point in his career Alex has earned quite a bit 
of “F’ You” money.  He might as well enjoy himself.

I’m not sure if it happened, but Dada kinda hinted on his Instagram that he might have gotten engaged.  If that’s true, Alex may have had a hand in planning it with him.  The Skarsgård clan would definitely be celebrating with them.


----------



## donimv

The mistake is mine, the costumes are different. Who is engaged, the online translator cannot translate correctly.


----------



## Santress

New fan photo of Alex in Los Angeles (January 5, 2020):




*jaythestars * #alexanderskarsgard 1-5-2020


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New fan photo of Alex in Los Angeles (January 5, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4631703
> 
> 
> *jaythestars * #alexanderskarsgard 1-5-2020




I Don't see  the name of Alexander Skarsgård nominee Only Stellan


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New fan photo of Alex in Los Angeles (January 5, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4631703
> 
> 
> *jaythestars * #alexanderskarsgard 1-5-2020




He looks good.



M.Skarsgård said:


> I Don't see  the name of Alexander Skarsgård nominee Only Stellan



 I don't understand this question. You've quoted Santress' post, which has a picture of Alex, though the man also posted a picture of Stellan. Are you referring to nominations? Alex didn't get nominated for this year's Globes, only Stellan.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I thought alex nominated as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> I thought alex nominated as well.


No, no individual nominations for Alex this awards season.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex and Stellan at last night's *Lionsgate GG *party (January 4, 2020, Los Angeles):





Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/pWd4f


----------



## StarrLady

Stellan won the Golden Globe in the same category that Alex won 2 years ago. Stellan even says that by winning he is following in his son’s footsteps in this interview.



Yes, Alex already won this award....but why mention the positive ever?


----------



## donimv

I like Alex a lot in this form. I like his beard, he's a mature man and a wise man. He went through a lot of trials but survived.


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex in *The Stand* shared today (January 6, 2020) by Taylor Elmore:




*thelmore89* Vacation's over! Back at it. #the stand #cbs all access



via


----------



## StarrLady

^
The above seems to suggest that Alex is back filming The Stand (with comments about vacation being over and being back at The Stand). I really like his look in this, it looks very exciting.


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram and twitter:

From the October 19, 2019 *Esquire Townhouse Q&A*:





*alexei_bez*  To continue the matching outfits theme, #alexander skarsgard 's comment was #50shadesofbeige when we met lol #actor #film #tv #biglittlelies #trueblood #esquiretownhouse P.S. He is VERY tall.



Also found here:



From the *Big Little Lies* season 2 premiere (May 29, 2019, NYC):

*dolymallet * #trublood #trueblood #stephenmoyer #billcompton #alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #justplaying #playingsookie ##truebloodfan #vampirefan #ilovevampires #sookiestackhouse



Original found here (and on page 1463 of this thread):

*dolymallet * #mecaso #aleksanderskarsgard #omg #starstruck #starstrucked #starcrushed #starcrush #premiere #party #bll #biglittlelies #hbo #supercrush #sookiestackhouse #truebloodlove #truebloodfan #ericnorthman #fangbanger #glamouring






*ashleymarie_morton*  2019 was a big work year. We bid farewell to #GameofThrones and #TheDeuce and wrapped up #BigLittleLies After a year of prep we saw #Euphoria and #Watchmen take off (yay #Peteypedia). I traveled from #SXSW to Belfast to #London to #Venice and more. We moved from Bryant Park to Hudson Yards. Needless to say, it was a busy year but that’s #LifeatHBO Bring it on 2020. @gameofthrones @biglittlelies @watchmen

*ashleymarie_morton*  #HBO #ContentTeam #Marketing #GoT #BLL #alexanderskarsgard #Greyworm #RedCarpet #BehindtheScenes #Travel #WeAreWhoWeAre






*arkham_knight_90* @alexskarsgardlove @rexdanger and I at the #ITChapterOnePremiere #2017 #AlexanderSkarsgård #Zoolander #13 #Battleship #TheGiver #TrueBlood #Zoolander2 #TheLegendofTarzan #Mute #HoldtheDarkMovie #TheAftermathMovie #TheKillTeam

https://www.instagram.com/p/B5WFqJoHr62/

Also found here:

https://twitter.com/ArkhamKnightGuy/status/1199452395069169664

What a year it has been! As we prepare for a new year, we look back lovingly at the adventures of 2019! 

Tribeca Film Festival 2019: Alexander Skarsgård on the Red Carpet for The Kill Team.
Credit: @CriticallyCorr1

https://twitter.com/FilmInquiry/status/1211888204787388416

*alandelrosario1231*  #fbf #flashbackfriday #alexanderskarsgard #actor #goldenglobes #afterparty #moviestar #tvstar #handsome #mensfashion #menstyle #menswear @alexander_skarsgard

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6UqDryhDnY/




https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagra...F&ig_cache_key=MjIwMzU3MzY4ODM1ODg5MTE0OA==.2

Source:  The December 21, 2019 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/alandelrosario1231/


----------



## audiogirl

donimv said:


> To me, this Dada seems to me to be absolutely living on the back and at the expense of Alex's pocket. He accompanies him on all vacations. Dada was dressed this year in Alex's sleek 2016 suit when she was at the awards in London, take note. Even Dada's girlfriend rests with her own girlfriend at the expense of Alex's pocket. No one is fooled that the cashless Dada has money to pay for a hotel in Sri Lanka. In general, this Dada is a leech that sucks out of Alex's pocket.


I think he is functioning as Alex's PA or handler.


----------



## MelisaMer

Santress said:


> A glimpse of Alex in *The Stand* shared today (January 6, 2020) by Taylor Elmore:
> 
> View attachment 4632715
> 
> 
> *thelmore89* Vacation's over! Back at it. #the stand #cbs all access
> 
> 
> 
> via



He looks very handsome. even as randall flag. the role he plays doesn't change how beautiful he is ♡


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.fashionpress.it/clarks-originals-pitti-uomo-43855.html


----------



## StarrLady

Alex will be at the SAG awards on Sunday night! (The cast of Big Little Lies is nominated for Best Ensemble.) Alex has been filming The Stand.

http://www.justjared.com/2020/01/16/alexander-skarsgard-visits-armani-ahead-of-sag-awards-2020/


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex in California (January 16, 2020):








*Alexander Skarsgard Visits Armani Ahead of SAG Awards 2020*

Alexander Skarsgard steps out ahead of the 2020 Screen Actor’s Guild Awards!

The 43-year-old actor was spotted stopping by Armani on Thursday (January 16) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

He was all smiles in a teal sweater and a silver watch as he chatted with valet.

Alexander‘s show Big Little Lies is nominated for Best Ensemble in a Drama Series at the SAG Awards, which will air on TNT and TBS this Sunday at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT.

Alexander Skarsgard has also been busy with a new Stephen King series called The Stand, set to premiere later this year. Hear what he had to say about it here.

Source:  *Just Jared
*
http://www.justjared.com/2020/01/16/alexander-skarsgard-visits-armani-ahead-of-sag-awards-2020/


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex in *Clarks*' Spring/Summer 2020 *"Then. Now. Always."* campaign

“To help us celebrate our unique heritage, we’ve teamed up with Alexander Skarsgård, who’s been wearing our iconic Desert Boot since he was a kid, to recreate some of the amazing moments in music and culture we’re proud to have been a part of. Because we’re Clarks, we stand apart. Then. Now. Always.”




Source:  *Clarks.cn*

http://www.clarks.com.cn/mens/casual-shoes/

http://www.clarks.com.cn/container-image/761/heros/M_DB_Sand_Suede_BC_Alex Skarsgard_hero.jpg/?s=9ba9ac60e9267f9f322b05d69d227cf3





Source:  *Clarks.ae
*
https://www.clarks.ae/mens/casual-shoes/

https://www.clarks.ae/container-ima..._hero.jpg/?s=bec4eb7c15e2b2488170ad7c0bc83ff0

https://www.clarks.ae/mens/dress-shoes/

https://www.clarks.ae/container-ima..._hero.jpg/?s=25f160e3f909fe462388169779de1969

@a_sussan - check your pms, please.  I have a translation question.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Santress

More HQs from Thursday (January 16, 2020, Beverly Hills):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/9nbE1


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> HQs of Alex in *Clarks*' Spring/Summer 2020 *"Then. Now. Always."* campaign
> “To help us celebrate our unique heritage, we’ve teamed up with Alexander Skarsgård, who’s been wearing our iconic Desert Boot since he was a kid, *to recreate some of the amazing moments in music and culture we’re proud to have been a part of.* Because we’re Clarks, we stand apart. Then. Now. Always.”
> View attachment 4641979
> 
> Source:  *Clarks.cn*
> 
> http://www.clarks.com.cn/mens/casual-shoes/
> 
> http://www.clarks.com.cn/container-image/761/heros/M_DB_Sand_Suede_BC_Alex Skarsgard_hero.jpg/?s=9ba9ac60e9267f9f322b05d69d227cf3
> 
> View attachment 4641980
> View attachment 4641981
> 
> 
> Source:  *Clarks.ae
> *
> https://www.clarks.ae/mens/casual-shoes/
> 
> https://www.clarks.ae/container-ima..._hero.jpg/?s=bec4eb7c15e2b2488170ad7c0bc83ff0
> 
> https://www.clarks.ae/mens/dress-shoes/
> 
> https://www.clarks.ae/container-ima..._hero.jpg/?s=25f160e3f909fe462388169779de1969
> 
> @a_sussan - check your pms, please.  I have a translation question.
> Thanks in advance!



I have no idea what moment they're recreating with the pic of him sitting on the ground, against the wall. But it's my favorite. But it's not because of the shoes!


----------



## Santress

Alex at tonight's *SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):






HQs:








 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/iNOko







 

 



Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/hvqlE

Here’s a peek inside #SAGAwards second commercial break: Alexander Skarsgaard catches up with Jared Harris who is sitting next to Mayor Garcetti. Helena Bonham Carter breaks for bathroom and I’m pretty sure Andy Muschietti is sitting with Nikolaj Coster Waldau.



adam and alexander skarsgård in the same frame WEEEEEEE



















*sagaftrafound*  Alexander Skarsgård signs the @champagnetaittinger bottles at the #SAGAwards to help raise funds for the Foundation’s Assistance and Children’s literacy programs!



We see you Rex Danger and Jack McBrayer #SAGAwards






https://twitter.com/bluboy4ever/status/1219084017464565761

This moment between Alexander Skarsgård and Jack McBrayer will haunt me all week. #SAGAwards

https://twitter.com/drewstevenfrye/status/1219090036286795777

Alexander Skarsgard looked so sharp at the #SAGAwards!

https://twitter.com/JustJared/status/1219087854623608832


----------



## VampFan

Watching SAG awards. Did anyone see the camera catch Alex kissing Jack McBrayer on the temple at the end of the standing O for Robert DeNiro? He’s looking good.he was also in the background when they showed Meryl during the standing ovation.


----------



## Santress

More HQs:








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/6IKTT


----------



## Santress

At *People’s 2020 SAG Awards Gala* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):




“Nicholas and Cameron Crovetti try to get a nice family photo with their Big Little Lies dad, Alexander Skarsgård, and are photobombed by Jack McBrayer.”

Source:  Christopher Polk for *People.com
*
https://people.com/awards/sag-awards-2020-people-sag-gala-photos*/
*
At the* 2020 Netflix SAG After Party *(January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):
*


*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexander+Skarsg+rd/2020+Netflix+SAG+After+Party/MiteaMBAIXS

Another from the* 2020 SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):
*


*
http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Alexan...al+Screen+Actors+Guild+Awards+Red/pn6-zIAYPYu

Just love the Alexander Skarsgard and Jack MacBrayer friendship!!!





via





via






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/81338958_599581437493562_4486345449501644954_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=gl1pXVqourwAX8Gvawe&se=7&oh=bd0f390cff54ef9dabd48f81fc574d89&oe=5E27DE82&ig_cache_key=MjIyNTIxOTU5NDIyNjc0Mzk0MQ==.2

Source:  The January 19, 2020 insta stories of

https://www.instagram.com/thewallgroup/


----------



## Santress

A few more pics of Alex with his BLLs sons at the *SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):





*cameroncrovetti* Loved seeing our @biglittlelies family at the @sagawards !!! Love love you all! #sagawards2020 #biglittlelies @to_collection @tcstylela #monterey5 @platformprteam



Also found here:


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Alex at tonight's *SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):
> View attachment 4644251
> View attachment 4644252
> View attachment 4644253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/iNOko
> 
> View attachment 4644280
> View attachment 4644281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://pixhost.to/gallery/hvqlE
> 
> Here’s a peek inside #SAGAwards second commercial break: Alexander Skarsgaard catches up with Jared Harris who is sitting next to Mayor Garcetti. Helena Bonham Carter breaks for bathroom and I’m pretty sure Andy Muschietti is sitting with Nikolaj Coster Waldau.
> 
> 
> 
> adam and alexander skarsgård in the same frame WEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644301
> 
> 
> *sagaftrafound*  Alexander Skarsgård signs the @champagnetaittinger bottles at the #SAGAwards to help raise funds for the Foundation’s Assistance and Children’s literacy programs!
> 
> 
> 
> We see you Rex Danger and Jack McBrayer #SAGAwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This moment between Alexander Skarsgård and Jack McBrayer will haunt me all week. #SAGAwards
> 
> https://twitter.com/drewstevenfrye/status/1219090036286795777
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard looked so sharp at the #SAGAwards!
> 
> https://twitter.com/JustJared/status/1219087854623608832




Thanks for all the pics, he looked good. I love the pics with Jack. And the pics with Taika Waititi, here's hoping Alex gets to work with him.


----------



## Santress

^yw!

More HQs.
The pics with his TV sons are so cute. 






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://pixhost.to/gallery/olDeJ


----------



## donimv

I've never liked Margo Robbie. To me, she is a woman obsessed with her own image, everything she does is calculated to put her in the forefront. She started shooting for Tarzan without a friend, made Alex fall in love with her, and then married a director to have someone film in her projects. I think even these photos prove him: she was quite purposefully waiting for Alex to show up to shoot with him - this is no accident. If Northman: starts filming, she will probably want to arrange for her husband as a director and herself as a producer or even an actor. Netflix and Icelandic TV are likely to be behind it.The stars, who have already confirmed their participation, guarantee a rating and a profit for Margot Robbie's pocket. who work for her career but also earn a goal She agrees to play only in movies that have only big names, which guarantees ratings and profits. Behind this broad smile is a perfect Brain Calculator. Everything is calculated in money. Notice her roles in all movies, These roles are not central, they don't have a lot of cues, but they are loaded with more sexual overtones, broad smiles, staring male actors in the eyes, and nothing more. the star. Perfect PR and good agent. Wide smile and artificial teeth. The Perfect Calculator in the Brain - This is Margot Robbie and many people in Hollywood are hinting at her being a carnivore who steals and fights for the camera. Alex himself hinted at this when interviewing for the Little Drum. Comparing Margo Robbie, who fights for the camera, and Florence, who has never caught him in front of the camera. If you watch the latest interviews with Tarzan, you will notice in body language how Alex is increasingly distancing himself from Margot Robbie, even in the elemental movements of the body, not to mention that in the latter he literally irons her and mocks her. The enthusiasm with which he was charged at the beginning of the promotions of the film disappeared and was replaced by annoyance.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

donimv said:


> I've never liked Margo Robbie. To me, she is a woman obsessed with her own image, everything she does is calculated to put her in the forefront. She started shooting for Tarzan without a friend, made Alex fall in love with her, and then married a director to have someone film in her projects. I think even these photos prove him: she was quite purposefully waiting for Alex to show up to shoot with him - this is no accident. If Northman: starts filming, she will probably want to arrange for her husband as a director and herself as a producer or even an actor. Netflix and Icelandic TV are likely to be behind it.The stars, who have already confirmed their participation, guarantee a rating and a profit for Margot Robbie's pocket. who work for her career but also earn a goal She agrees to play only in movies that have only big names, which guarantees ratings and profits. Behind this broad smile is a perfect Brain Calculator. Everything is calculated in money. Notice her roles in all movies, These roles are not central, they don't have a lot of cues, but they are loaded with more sexual overtones, broad smiles, staring male actors in the eyes, and nothing more. the star. Perfect PR and good agent. Wide smile and artificial teeth. The Perfect Calculator in the Brain - This is Margot Robbie and many people in Hollywood are hinting at her being a carnivore who steals and fights for the camera. Alex himself hinted at this when interviewing for the Little Drum. Comparing Margo Robbie, who fights for the camera, and Florence, who has never caught him in front of the camera. If you watch the latest interviews with Tarzan, you will notice in body language how Alex is increasingly distancing himself from Margot Robbie, even in the elemental movements of the body, not to mention that in the latter he literally irons her and mocks her. The enthusiasm with which he was charged at the beginning of the promotions of the film disappeared and was replaced by annoyance.


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11138512/?mode=desktop&ref_=m_ft_dsk


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

donimv said:


> I've never liked Margo Robbie. To me, she is a woman obsessed with her own image, everything she does is calculated to put her in the forefront. She started shooting for Tarzan without a friend, made Alex fall in love with her, and then married a director to have someone film in her projects. I think even these photos prove him: she was quite purposefully waiting for Alex to show up to shoot with him - this is no accident. If Northman: starts filming, she will probably want to arrange for her husband as a director and herself as a producer or even an actor. Netflix and Icelandic TV are likely to be behind it.The stars, who have already confirmed their participation, guarantee a rating and a profit for Margot Robbie's pocket. who work for her career but also earn a goal She agrees to play only in movies that have only big names, which guarantees ratings and profits. Behind this broad smile is a perfect Brain Calculator. Everything is calculated in money. Notice her roles in all movies, These roles are not central, they don't have a lot of cues, but they are loaded with more sexual overtones, broad smiles, staring male actors in the eyes, and nothing more. the star. Perfect PR and good agent. Wide smile and artificial teeth. The Perfect Calculator in the Brain - This is Margot Robbie and many people in Hollywood are hinting at her being a carnivore who steals and fights for the camera. Alex himself hinted at this when interviewing for the Little Drum. Comparing Margo Robbie, who fights for the camera, and Florence, who has never caught him in front of the camera. If you watch the latest interviews with Tarzan, you will notice in body language how Alex is increasingly distancing himself from Margot Robbie, even in the elemental movements of the body, not to mention that in the latter he literally irons her and mocks her. The enthusiasm with which he was charged at the beginning of the promotions of the film disappeared and was replaced by annoyance.



I probably shouldn't feed you, but Margot was dating the man who is now her husband by the time she was filming LOT. 
As for the rest of it, it's pretty divorced from this reality.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I probably shouldn't feed you, but Margot was dating the man who is now her husband by the time she was filming LOT.
> As for the rest of it, it's pretty divorced from this reality.


Yes. In addition, Margot Robbie doesn’t seem to have anything to do with The Northman. The director is Robert Eggers and the main female leads seem to be Nicole Kidman and Anya Taylor-Joy.


----------



## VampFan

WTF. Not sure where you are getting your info from, but you do you and the rest of us will deal in reality.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Parmeriga

He's looking good, like always!


----------



## Santress

Color version of a previously shared Spring/Summer 2020 ad posted by *Clarks* this morning (January 22, 2020):




*clarksshoes*  "I'm always going to go for the Desert Boot, it's my all-time favourite" @rexdanger #ThenNowAlways #DesertBoot70 #DesertBoot


----------



## bellebottomblues

What a photo!  That's a high quality smolder he has going on there!  

I'm feeling a bit warm and more than a little woozy.

Thanks Santress!


----------



## StarrLady

Alex will be filming The Northman for 6 months, starting in March, in Belfast and Iceland.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Alex will be filming The Northman for 6 months, starting in March, in Belfast and Iceland.




Lovely to see finally Skarsgård Brothers in the same movie.. I think I have never seen the Skarsgård brother have been in the same movie


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm trying to picture what exactly a "dramedy" is.    Anyone know any examples I can use for comparison?


----------



## StarrLady

I’m thinking that The Hummingbird Project might have been a “dramedy” because it was a drama which had some very funny moments. That’s what I think a “dramedy” might entail.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Alex will be filming The Northman for 6 months, starting in March, in Belfast and Iceland.






StarrLady said:


> I’m thinking that The Hummingbird Project might have been a “dramedy” because it was a drama which had some very funny moments. That’s what I think a “dramedy” might entail.



Yes, that's what dramedy is.
But this is the first time I've seen The Northman referred to as such. And 6 months?! That's about twice as long as I'd have expected. That's more blockbuster/miniseries filming length. I wonder why it would take them that long?


----------



## Santress

A few more from the *2020 SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):




Not Moira with Mr. Skarsgaard.........I die






Wait???? Are my eyes deceiving me? Or did Alexander Skarsgard bring Jack McBreyer as his date to the #SAGAwards for the second year in a row?!?!!
Alex-alandelrosario1231



After the carpet my friend was talking about Alexander Skarsgard. I was like “he was there?!?! I didn’t see him” when I went back through my pictures I found out I had inadvertently snapped this picture of him






She is also the original source of this pic (x) that made its way around social media:




Adam!!!!!!!



:

Best #SAGAwards2020 red carpet moment: Cameron and Nicholas Crovetti (the little twins from Big Little Lies) jumping up to high-five the army servicemen and women and saying “thank you for keeping us safe!”



Video of Margaret with a glimpse of Alex in the background (2nd video):

https://sendvid.com/r3umbuyp

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7jyV6kBMrv/

An oldie but goodie shared on instagram today (January 23, 2020):




*alandelrosario1231*  #alexanderskarsgård #moviestar #actor #celebrity #trueblood #tvstar #handsome
#afterparty #redcarpet #goldenglobes #oscar #sag #menstyle #fashiondesigner #designer #eyeglasses @alexander_skarsgard

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7qHDoVhXLt/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Means what?


----------



## justwatchin

bellebottomblues said:


> What a photo!  That's a high quality smolder he has going on there!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit warm and more than a little woozy.
> 
> Thanks Santress!


And the beard


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4649260
> View attachment 4649261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means what?



Using my extremely rudimentary Spanish and Google translate, there's no gossip there, it's just they find Alex attractive and want to be with him and aren't.



justwatchin said:


> And the beard



I'm finding him very attractive with the full beard.


----------



## Parmeriga

He's so talented actor! Love him so much..


----------



## StarrLady

These are videos of Alex from the Clarks shoes campaign:

https://scontent-gru2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/82716644_875216172908671_1160100284745395690_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-gru2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=aYzM58uZEs0AX_CLULl&oe=5E330C7F&oh=1a641b2e76065a570f719d81db0f049f

[URL]https://scontent-gru2-2.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/84219403_1006173353117310_2577637537015177008_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-gru2-2.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=3q734TA0MRcAX8anJ2F&oe=5E33600C&oh=6168a1b9abb599909a3e7866e4047072[/URL]

Alex looks super hot!


----------



## StarrLady

This one is really fun to watch, I like the way he walks:


----------



## aussiefan

Ooosh Alex walking along .. damn fine that outfit  I’m happy we are going to see Alex more and it’s great he is  finally making Northman !


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## melusin

I am loving this Clark's campaign! He makes such beautiful photos but these latest are absolutely stunning. It's so refreshing to see the camera get over his head. Makes you realise how most of the perspectives we see are shot upward.


----------



## aussiefan

M.Skarsgård said:


>



I ❤️ this Video from Clark’s. I wonder if it’s so extra on sexy because it was shot Alex’s hometown in Sweden and he seems more relaxed and personable. Ugh Alex is freaking beautiful and ❤️ All Alexfashion looks
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## aussiefan

melusin said:


> I am loving this Clark's campaign! He makes such beautiful photos but these latest are absolutely stunning. It's so refreshing to see the camera get over his head. Makes you realise how most of the perspectives we see are shot upward.


I totally agree One of the best campaigns with Alex though Tumi was very sexy too.


----------



## Shydreamer

He looks beautiful.


----------



## Shydreamer

I wanted to thank all of you for posting these pics/vids. You do a good job of keeping up with everything Alex related.


----------



## Santress

More promo stills from *Clarks'* *Then. Now. Always. *campaign (Spring/Summer 2020):

*clarksshoes*  “Then. Now. Always. It means your dad wore Clarks, you wear them and your kids will. It’s something timeless.” @rexdanger #Clarks #ThenNowAlways






Also found here:











Source:  https://www.clarksusa.com/alexander-skarsgaard

Alex & Jack at the *2020 SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):






*myleshendrik *Hollywood Nights___
#myleshendrik #35mm



via  *****yeahworldoftaika* tumblr


----------



## lilopond23045

*Magnus Lygdback @magnuslygdback Stories*


----------



## Santress

A few oldies but goodies recently shared on social media from when Alex and Margot were promoting *Tarzan*:




*javier_ruescas*  Hoy son los #Oscars y es buen momento para recordar la mañana en la que conocí a @margotrobbie (HOLAAA?!) porque esta mujer se ha convertido en una de mis actrices favoritas y porque en los últimos días la he visto brillar como #HarleyQueen y en #Bombshell y ❤️! Obvio que a #alexanderskarsgard también me encantó conocerle because #TrueBlood y #BigLittleLies ! VALE QUE ME APETECÍA SUBIR ESTA FOTO PORQUE O SEA QUÉ FUERTE.

*javier_ruescas* Today is the #Oscars and it is a good time to remember the morning in which I met @margotrobbie (HOLAAA ?!) because this woman has become one of my favorite actresses and because in recent days I have seen her shine as # HarleyQueen and in #Bombshell and ❤️! Obviously, #alexanderskarsgard also loved meeting him because #TrueBlood and #BigLittleLies ! I WANTED TO UPLOAD THIS PHOTO BECAUSE OR WHAT IS STRONG.






In fact, the picture I have with them of that day was taken by you.


----------



## aussiefan

Santress said:


> More promo stills from *Clarks'* *Then. Now. Always. *campaign (Spring/Summer 2020):
> 
> *clarksshoes*  “Then. Now. Always. It means your dad wore Clarks, you wear them and your kids will. It’s something timeless.” @rexdanger #Clarks #ThenNowAlways
> 
> View attachment 4660413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660414
> View attachment 4660415
> View attachment 4660416
> View attachment 4660417
> View attachment 4660419
> View attachment 4660420
> 
> 
> Source:  https://www.clarksusa.com/alexander-skarsgaard
> 
> Alex & Jack at the *2020 SAG Awards* (January 19, 2020, Los Angeles):
> 
> View attachment 4660422
> 
> View attachment 4660423
> 
> 
> *myleshendrik *Hollywood Nights___
> #myleshendrik #35mm
> 
> 
> 
> via  *****yeahworldoftaika* tumblr



Yes, I believe In the future of Clark’s -  Alex in that leather jacket. I’ll say it again that is one Sexy campaign and I’m not even sure that is what the intention was.


----------



## aussiefan

Alex looks great that beard, those blue eyes, Shhhhh. 
Beautiful Man .


----------



## lilopond23045




----------



## aussiefan

Ooof there’s another gorgeous pic.. damn that beard


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex from last night (February 15, 2020)  in Dada's insta story from today (February 16, 2020):

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...=5E4C0CBB&oh=8b0c4511b561970a1fa21975f8d17fa5



Source:  The February 16, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/flairion/


----------



## bellebottomblues

Viking age men were rather proud of their impressive growths of beard.  It culturally was a status symbol for them!  So Alex is well prepared for his next role, I'd say!  I like it!  

lilopond, can you turn on your pms?  Thanks!


----------



## lilopond23045

bellebottomblues said:


> Viking age men were rather proud of their impressive growths of beard.  It culturally was a status symbol for them!  So Alex is well prepared for his next role, I'd say!  I like it!
> 
> lilopond, can you turn on your pms?  Thanks!



If you want to ask me something you can ask me here, I don't really bother checking those things, its more likely for me to respond to you here than privately


----------



## bellebottomblues

lilopond, I just wanted to bring directly to your attention that your Magnus post was not showing for me any longer and just wanted to see if it was just me or something that showed up for all that way.  

What a shame, I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Santress

@bellebottomblues, back up copy. 




https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/83458395_3003598396371523_359516459292163779_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=QIOcuHjayIkAX9xhV04&se=7&oh=3f62cc0274755f9b6972d770bde54979&oe=5E422140&ig_cache_key=MjIzOTgyMzIyNjk5MTc4MTcyNg%3D%3D.2

Source: The February 9, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/magnuslygdback/


----------



## lilopond23045

bellebottomblues said:


> lilopond, I just wanted to bring directly to your attention that your Magnus post was not showing for me any longer and just wanted to see if it was just me or something that showed up for all that way.
> 
> What a shame, I really enjoyed that one.



Well, Santress just reposted it while I'm reading your post, but if you can't see that, I suggest going to one of the many Alex IG fan accounts you'll find it there


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/en...e-kidman-and-skarsgard-brothers-38963523.html


----------



## bellebottomblues

Yay!  I can see it!  Thanks much!

Both of those gentlemen have grown stunning beards.  Cute photo.

The countryside they will be filming is beautiful and as I picture this type of story taking place in.


----------



## arisa77

Hello everyone! Is it true that Nicole will play Alex's mother, does anyone know? And I don't want to offend anyone but will it look natural for the 10th century? I mean her face...


----------



## M.Skarsgård

arisa77 said:


> Hello everyone! Is it true that Nicole will play Alex's mother, does anyone know? And I don't want to offend anyone but will it look natural for the 10th century? I mean her face...


YES


----------



## bellebottomblues

Hello!  The info. for The Northman is still pretty limited as far as I can tell.  IMDb has not added anything.  I would love know more too.  By all means keep the news coming on this project.

That's why I was so happy to see the location panoramic photos.  I can picture it being used for Iceland.


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Arisa! 

Alex and "the beard"  in a new ad for *Alfa Romeo USA*:

*alfaromeousa*  Don’t try to fight it. Embrace Type A.
@rexdanger #Giulia #Quadrifoglio #GiuliaQuadrifoglio #QV #Alfa #AlfaRomeo #ItalianStyle



Also found here:


----------



## Julia_W

^^Thank you, Santress!!  Just WOW! ❤️❤️


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared this morning (February 18, 2020):




*alfaromeousa*  You could say we have a type. @rexdanger ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀ ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
#Giulia #Quadrifoglio #GiuliaQuadrifoglio #QV #Alfa #AlfaRomeo #ItalianStyle


----------



## aussiefan

I’ll have one of those pleeeeeese ! Er, I’m partial to an Alpha Romeo. (sp) 
Actually, I meant the super sexy bearded Alex...  
Thanks Santress


----------



## Santress

So, we are getting a second commercial!
I just saw the first on TV.  
More info. in the press release shared today (February 19, 2020):

*Alexander Skarsgård Stars in New Campaign for Alfa Romeo*





AUBURN HILLS, Mich., Feb. 19, 2020 /PRNewswire/ --

Campaign shines spotlight on new 2020 Alfa Romeo Giulia and Stelvio
Two 30-second commercials to extend across television, digital and social channels
First “Type A” video with Skarsgård and the Alfa Romeo Giulia begins airing across television this week

February 19, 2020 , Auburn Hills, Mich. - Actor Alexander Skarsgård is starring in a new campaign for Alfa Romeo. The award-winning actor (“True Blood,” “Big Little Lies”) will be featured in two commercials, one for the new 2020 Alfa Romeo Giulia and one for the new 2020 Alfa Romeo Stelvio. The first “Type A” video featuring Skarsgård and the Alfa Romeo Giulia launches this week across television and the Alfa Romeo social channels, including YouTube, Facebook, Instagram and Twitter.

"Alfa Romeo's 110-year legacy has been fueled by the passion of the brand's Alfisti enthusiasts," said Tim Kuniskis, Global Head of Alfa Romeo and Head of Passenger Cars – Dodge, SRT, Chrysler and FIAT, FCA – North America. "This legacy continues on the new 2020 Alfa Romeo Giulia and Stelvio, which offer consumers unique Italian style, now coupled with an even higher level of connectivity, premium interior design and Level 2 autonomous driving capabilities."

The marketing campaign supports the launch of the new 2020 Alfa Romeo Giulia and 2020 Alfa Romeo Stelvio models.

Both vehicles receive a host of new standard and available content including an 8.8-inch touchscreen display, interior enhancements to key touchpoints such as upgraded steering wheel, center console, knobs, shifter and added storage. The newly available Advanced Driver Assistance System (ADAS) with Level 2 autonomous driving capability brings new technology and convenience to the standard list of best-in-class standard performance claims including power, 0 to 60, and top speed, among others.

The Alfa Romeo marketing campaign was created in partnership with Doner.

2020 Alfa Romeo Giulia
The Alfa Romeo Giulia sets a new benchmark for performance sedans. As the first of a new generation of vehicles on an all-new platform, the Alfa Romeo Giulia and Giulia Ti models embody Alfa Romeo's La meccanica delle emozioni (the mechanics of emotion) spirit, delivering race-inspired performance with class-leading, standard 280 horsepower and 306 lb.-ft. of torque, allowing it to launch from 0-60 miles per hour (mph) as quickly as 5.1 seconds, and achieve a top speed of 149 mph. The combination of advanced technologies, seductive Italian style, a standard carbon fiber driveshaft, and the available Q4 all-wheel-drive system, Giulia offers an exhilarating driving experience in the premium midsize sedan segment. The Giulia is built for balance with superb handling on every drive with its near-perfect 50/50 weight distribution.

As the "halo" model in the lineup, the Giulia Quadrifoglio highlights Alfa Romeo's motorsports expertise with its best-in-class, 505-horsepower, 2.9-liter twin-turbocharged V-6 engine, capable of launching from 0-60 mph in 3.8 seconds. Plus, the Quadrifoglio set a Nürburgring record lap time of 7:32, the fastest ever posted by a five-passenger vehicle.

2020 Alfa Romeo Stelvio
The Alfa Romeo Stelvio raises the bar for performance SUVs, taking a proven performance formula to the next level. Born from one of the world's greatest winding roads – the Stelvio Pass – the 2020 Alfa Romeo Stelvio delivers performance, design and technology in an SUV that only Alfa Romeo could create.

Infused with Italian passion, artisanship and innovation, the Alfa Romeo Stelvio is designed to conquer the road for which it is named. The Stelvio lineup is a testament to Alfa Romeo's perfect balance of engineering and emotion, creating a premium midsize SUV for driving enthusiasts. The performance-inspired Stelvio Quadrifoglio also benefits from unique design features, including standard anodized brake calipers with red Alfa Romeo script and signature 20-inch, bright, five-hole forged aluminum wheels. The Stelvio Quadrifoglio lapped the Nürburgring in a record 7:51.7, making it the fastest SUV available in the U.S.

Alfa Romeo
Since its foundation in Milan, Italy, in 1910, Alfa Romeo has designed and crafted some of the most stylish and exclusive cars in automotive history. That tradition lives on today as Alfa Romeo continues to take a unique and innovative approach to designing automobiles. The Alfa Romeo Stelvio sets a new benchmark in performance, style and technology in an SUV. The award-winning Alfa Romeo Giulia delivers race-inspired performance, advanced technologies and an exhilarating driving experience to the premium midsize sedan segment. The Giulia Quadrifoglio and the Stelvio Quadrifoglio feature Alfa Romeo's most powerful production engine ever with best-in-class 0-60 mph times of 3.8 and 3.6 seconds, respectively. Rounding out Alfa Romeo's world-class lineup is the handcrafted Alfa Romeo 4C Spider. Alfa Romeo is part of the portfolio of brands offered by global automaker Fiat Chrysler Automobiles. For more information regarding FCA (NYSE: FCAU/ MTA: FCA), please visit www.fcagroup.com.

*Follow Alfa Romeo brand news and video on:*
Website: www.alfaromeo.com
Newsroom: FCA US Media Website
Facebook: Alfa Romeo USA
Instagram: @alfaromeousa
Twitter: @alfaromeousa

SOURCE FCA

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...in-new-campaign-for-alfa-romeo-301007646.html

via


----------



## StarrLady

I just saw the Alfa Romeo ad with Alexander Skarsgard on CNN. It was so cool to see on my TV, Alex looks great! Did you also see it on CNN?


----------



## bellebottomblues

I saw it on MSNBC just past an hour back, and again a minute ago!  You are right Starr, it looks really great on tv, much bigger.  He is so sexy!  

Alfa Romeo is sure spending some bucks on their advertising, much to our benefit.


----------



## aussiefan

Ugh  <—— can I handle a second Alpha Romeo (sp) commercial ?

HELL YEAH !


----------



## Santress

StarrLady said:


> I just saw the Alfa Romeo ad with Alexander Skarsgard on CNN. It was so cool to see on my TV, Alex looks great! *Did you also see it on CNN?*





bellebottomblues said:


> *I saw it on MSNBC* just past an hour back, and again a minute ago!  You are right Starr, it looks really great on tv, much bigger.  He is so sexy!
> 
> Alfa Romeo is sure spending some bucks on their advertising, much to our benefit.


I saw it on MSNBC too. I was surprised to see it out so quick and on such a high profile channel. He's worked with quite a few prestigious brands but this is the quickest I've ever seen a commercial of his make its way from the web to TV. 
This is great exposure for Alex. 

BTS pic shared on instagram today (February 20, 2020):




*mjonf *  #AlexanderSkarsgard @alfaromeousa @loropianaofficial @Marni @alexanderwangny @londonsockco


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the new info. I've wondered why he doesn't do more commercial endorsements-I can't imagine that it's not as if he's not getting offers-and I'm thrilled that he's got a new one. Though I was not expecting Alfa-Romeo. I haven't seen the commercial on tv yet. 

And if he was in Stockholm last weekend does this mean he's done with The Stand and is now on to pre-production for The Northman? Here's hoping for some grainy telephoto shots of Alex in costume, on set, soon.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagra...=5E545216&oh=6a84f8b5a8423d4385c5685c53e8e042


https://www.instagram.com/magnuslygdback/


----------



## Shydreamer

I saw his ad on MSNBC too.
It was cool.


----------



## aussiefan

Oh, the video not working for me. Who was it ?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> Oh, the video not working for me. Who was it ?



From the IG stories? It's Magnus, walking behind Alex, in Belfast. Not NYC, where that tweet placed Alex.


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex in Magnus' insta story from today (February 23, 2020):



B/U copy:  https://sendvid .com/gdwefrul

https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagra...=5E55877D&oh=125e6dbb09352cb4abf2b9fe21537f85

Source:  The February 23, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/magnuslygdback/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*The Northman (Feature Film)*
In Development/Pre-Production • Last Updated on 12/08/2019

*Shoot Date:* March 02, 2020
*Locations:* Los Angeles, CA, United States
Belfast, Northern Ireland
Project Summary:
A Nordic prince seeks revenge for the death of his father
Cast & Crew:
Robert Eggers (Director) 

Lars Knudsen (Producer)

Alexander Skarsgard (Producer)

Robert Eggers (Writer) 

SJon (Writer)

Anya-Taylor Joy (Cast)

Willem Dafoe (Cast)

Nicole Kidman (Cast)

Bill Skarsgard (Cast)

Alexander Skarsgard (Cast)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11138512/fullcredits?mode=desktop&ref_=m_ft_dsk

https://productionlist.com/production/the-northman/
Is either one of the information 
 is right


----------



## StarrLady

This article gives us more information on The Northman and how it’s Eggers’ biggest project and “dark”.

“There, a nasty tale of ‘Viking revenge’ shall play out....”
“He throws around the words ‘dark’ and ‘unusually violent’ in his vague description, specifying, only that this will be the ‘biggest’ film they’ve made to date. It’s always an exciting prospect when a filmmaker who’s proven themselves capable of great things finally gets entrusted with a larger budget and scale of production. Eggers built a lighthouse from scratch last time out; perhaps he’ll construct a fully functional longship next.”

https://lwlies.com/articles/robert-eggers-the-northman-viking-revenge-willem-dafoe/


----------



## Santress

Recent fan photo of Alex in Belfast, Ireland shared today (February 24, 2020) on Facebook:




*Deborah Quinn*:  “Myself and my husband were away for my birthday at the weekend and this man was staying in our hotel! An absolute gentleman Excuse my messy hair .”

Sources:  Deborah Quinn (x) via Alexander Skarsgard group (x)

Thanks @M.Skarsgård for the heads up!

An oldie but goodie shared on instagram today (February 24, 2020):




*trevoroshana * Alexander Skarsgard found in the middle of the day⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
subject @rexdanger⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
stylist @loveisbailey⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
photographer @trevoroshana
trevoroshana's profile picture
trevoroshana
#alexanderskarsgard ##alexanderskarsgård #alexskarsgardworld #rexdanger #loveisbailey
#mancrushmonday #mancrusheveryday #naked #underwear #athleticbody #instagay #fashionphotography #fashionphotographer #photography #fashion #FASHIONPHOTOGRAPHYAPPRECIATION #MALEMODEL #mensfashion #maleunderwear #sexyman #mensphysique #mensstyle #fashionphotographer #fashionshoot #fashioneditorial #fashionmodel


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Big Thanks @Santress


----------



## aussiefan

Ooof thank you for the new pic with Alex fan. Hopefully we shall see many more there’d be quite a lot of Skarsgard Family fans I’m sure in Ireland


----------



## aussiefan

Gosh I remember that chain. It broke didn’t it ? Alex hasn’t worn it for a years now.


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Hello everyone! 
Does anyone know if Alex has a car now? I tried to find it out myself, but I can’t find any new info.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> Gosh I remember that chain. It broke didn’t it ? Alex hasn’t worn it for a years now.



IIRC he had one, the chain broke, a fan got him a replacement, he wore that for a bit, and then went back to wearing the original. I don't think we've seen that necklace since December 2012.



Rosa Decidua said:


> Hello everyone!
> Does anyone know if Alex has a car now? I tried to find it out myself, but I can’t find any new info.



Despite having a contract to endorse Alfa-Romeo, I'd be surprised if he actually owns a car. Parking in NYC is a pain and expensive, and if he's working he's not there that much anyway. It may be easier for him to own a car in Stockholm, but he's not there much there either. Easier to rent/lease.


----------



## aussiefan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> IIRC he had one, the chain broke, a fan got him a replacement, he wore that for a bit, and then went back to wearing the original. I don't think we've seen that necklace since December 2012.
> 
> 
> Despite having a contract to endorse Alfa-Romeo, I'd be surprised if he actually owns a car. Parking in NYC is a pain and expensive, and if he's working he's not there that much anyway. It may be easier for him to own a car in Stockholm, but he's not there much there either. Easier to rent/lease.





I am watching “The Little Drummer Girl “ Alex is wearing a chain in some scenes for that limited series.
Yes, I wouldn’t think Alex would need a car in NY.


----------



## aussiefan

I know I’m behind but am enjoying TLDG.
Quite a few people I know didn’t like it.. not sure why  

Perhaps Alex might drive a bit when filming in LA. I loved his R8 and then the Porsche


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alex money to buy a car, Alex advertised Alfaromeo if he got it from that car


----------



## aussiefan

Did anyone else think the ending to TLDG was vague ?


----------



## StarrLady

aussiefan said:


> Did anyone else think the ending to TLDG was vague ?


I know what you mean. I think, in the end, she forgave him and realized that they understood what each other went through and they decided to be together.


----------



## aussiefan

I felt the ending just left me wondering what happened. I read that there will not be a sequel so basically I’d assume that Charlie would have been killed.


----------



## StarrLady

The director of Godzilla v. Kong posted that there were test screenings of G v. K and the feedback was good.

https://comicbook.com/movies/2020/02/28/godzilla-vs-kong-test-screenings-receive-positive-buzz/


----------



## aussiefan

That’s good news for Alex. “Kill Team” wasn’t released here in Australia. I miss seeing Alex on the big screen.


----------



## Santress

A few oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram:







*laddiewholunches*  And my fave of the night... my man Alex Skarsgard. @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #eric #trueblood @hbo #biglittlelies #tall #hot #number1 #love #sexy #hotman #hugehands ✋

I’ve always said that the Met Gala is like Prom for all of the most famous people in the world. #famous #celebrity #prom

@laddiewholunches #laddiewholunches #vogue @metcostumeinstitute #metgala #met #gala #fashion #fashionisto #renaissanceman #mensfashion #bucketlist #cool #greatnight #fancy.






*laddiewholunches*  I look soooo happy. Lol. Alex and me at Met Gala! Suck my blood, Eric. @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #eric #trueblood @hbo #biglittlelies #tall #hot #number1 #love #sexy #hotman #hugehands ✋ #vampire
I’ve always said that the Met Gala is like Prom for all of the most famous people in the world. #famous #celebrity #prom

@laddiewholunches #laddiewholunches #vogue @metcostumeinstitute #metgala #met #gala #fashion #fashionisto #renaissanceman #mensfashion #bucketlist #cool #greatnight #fancy.






*assal.ravandi *  So, we did a screening of The Kill Team. Great film, truly! Must see!!!!! But I have been avoiding to put this up because...I mean look at that hair...truly love @natandalex director #dankrauss is brilliant. #alexanderskarsgard isn’t so bad either. We are grateful to that the Hollywood community includes our veterans. #thekillteammovie


----------



## aussiefan

Thanks Santress
I loved that blue suit Alex wore to the Met Gala. Hope Alex is invited again this year. 
Gorgeous Man


----------



## StarrLady

On IMDb, Alexander Skarsgard is now listed as Executive Producer of The Northman.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11138512/fullcredits/?ref_=tt_ov_st_sm


----------



## StarrLady

A new ad with Alex and Alfa Romeo!


----------



## Santress

^Love the new ad.
The first one is getting a huge amount of play. Every time I tune into MSNBC, I see it at least twice. 

The second ad is also up on YouTube:



and Facebook (x).


----------



## aussiefan

Yes , that’s a good one as well  
Is it just me or does Alex’s voice send shivers up the spine ? like ASMR 

 Alex


----------



## StarrLady

Claes Bang reveals more about The Northman. It sounds very exciting!

“...I’m headed over to Belfast to start prepping and shooting a film, called The Northman, which is Robert Eggers’ next film - the guy who did The Lighthouse and The Witch. That’s based on an old Danish saga of Prince Hamlet.”
“...I am the evil brother that kills my half-brother and takes over his kingdom and steals his wife. I’m basically Claudius in Hamlet, he’s just called something different here. The story is also a little bit different. It’s not Hamlet. This is more in the family of Greek drama, you could say. It’s gonna be so effing scary and bloody and really heavy because they kill each other.”

https://collider.com/claes-bang-interview-the-burnt-orange-heresy-dracula-season-2/


----------



## bellebottomblues

His voice does it for me in these commercials, too!  That coupled with that 'knowing' little look he gives the camera in this latest one just oozes sexual charisma.    I see the first one all the time on tv now and it has my full attention every single time!

Many thanks for all the commercial postings, the fan photos from the past and also for the info. about The Northman.


----------



## aussiefan

Oh my “Northman” sounds fantastic. Claes Bang description WOW !!  Thank you that was a good find !!


----------



## Shydreamer

I love his voice too, and that look at the end! These ads are great!
Thanks for posting.

Also,thanks for the updates on The Northman. It sounds really good!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thank for all the updates ladies!

*Everything We Know about The Northman, the Forthcoming Viking Film from Robert Eggers, So Far*
*The film is expected to begin production in late March*
By Isabella DeLeo  |  March 6, 2020  |  4:18pm
Between _The Lighthouse_ and his debut _The Witch_, Robert Eggers has emerged as one of the most ambitious and intriguing directors in the industry today, creating evocative, impeccably researched period pieces that feel prescient. Fans of Eggers’ work will now have a new film to look forward to: The Viking epic _The Northman_. “You’ve gotta make a viking movie when you get the chance,” the director told _Paste_ last October.
Here’s everything we know about Eggers’ new project so far.
_Deadline_, _THR_ and _IndieWire_ announced the project with updates on the potential cast.
On Jan. 30, 2020, cinematographer Jarin Blaschke, who shot _The Lighthouse_, discussed the film briefly with _Screen Daily_. According to Blaschke, “Rob [Eggers] says very little. It’s a bigger movie than the others. I can say it’s a Viking revenge movie and we are shooting in Europe. I think he feels a responsibility to do a trilogy. It’s dark and unusually violent.”
It’s quite impressive to see _The Northman_ described as “unusually violent” for a director who made a film about violent urges and a descent into madness. Blaschke also confirms that the film will be a part of a spiritual trilogy with New England period epics _The Lighthouse_ and _The Witch_.
While not much is known about the plot, we do have a brief logline. _The Northman_ will be a “Viking revenge saga set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century,” as per _Deadline_. The film will focus on “a Nordic prince who set outs on a mission of revenge after his father is murdered,” according to _IndieWire_. Eggers and Sjón, the Icelandic poet and novelist who collaborated on
Lars von Trier’s_ Dancer in the Dark_ (starring Björk), are co-writing the script, so viewers can probably expect something quite innovative.
*Cast*
Speaking of Björk, rumors are circulating that the polymathic singer and Cannes award-winning actress may be joining _The Northman_’s cast. Although, sadly, those rumors are not yet confirmed, a recent interview with _Totally Dublin_ says that Björk and Eggers were at least in talks to collaborate on the film. If true, _The Northman_ would be Björk’s first feature film in 20 years, since _Dancer in the Dark_ in 2000.
But on to the cast members who are confirmed. The Viking saga will see some familiar faces from Eggers-land. Anya Taylor-Joy, who led Eggers’ debut _The Witch_, is set to climb aboard. So will Willem Dafoe, most recently a dour star of the endlessly beguiling _The Lighthouse_. Nicole Kidman, Claes Bang and the Skarsgård brothers, Alexander and Bill Skarsgård, are also set to appear in the production, according to _Deadline_. Alexander Skarsgård might be up for the role of the prince, while his former _Big Little Lies_ co-star Kidman is in talks to play his mother.

The company previously financed _The Lighthouse_ along with A24. IMDb lists Mark Huffam and Arnon Milchan as additional producers, and Alexander Skarsgård as an executive producer, but that is not yet confirmed.

The Belfast Telegraph published images of the anticipated filming location, set for a remote area of Torr Head in picturesque Ballycastle, Northern Ireland. Eggers is reportedly already living locally and production is expected to last around 19 weeks. If shooting is anything like the making of _The Lighthouse_ (Dafoe spoke with Robert Pattinson for _Interview Magazine_, saying “the conditions were so harsh that [the pair] hardly talked outside of scenes”), production could be grueling.
“I always like a challenge,” Eggers told _Paste_. “When we were scouting for [_The Northman_], now that we know what it is, I was with Sam Hanson from New Regency, and we were on the side of a volcano, and the winds were, you know, windy. And Sam was like,”OK, you’ve done it: It’s worse than _The Lighthouse_!”
https://www.pastemagazine.com/movie...w-about-the-northman-the-forthcom/#the-latest

h/t skarsjoy


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Taken today


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

This is what a Claes Bang fan twitter posted:



Does this mean Alex will also be topless while horseback riding?!!


----------



## Santress

A few promos recently shared by *Clarks* on social media:

Promo video:

*clarksshoes*  Crafted for living. @rexdanger in the Hero Limit. #ThenNowAlways



Color version of a previously shared bw promo still:




Source:  *ClarksShoesUS* Facebook (x)


----------



## Santress

Fan pic shared today (March 10, 2020) on instagram:




*chefbwalloffame*  Met #swedenssexiest #alexanderskarsgard love him in #biglittlelies @biglittlelies @truebloodhbo #trueblood #thestand


----------



## aussiefan

It’s Friday 13th here  not unlucky for me  Gorgeous Alexander and great updates !
I hope everyone is well and your loved ones are too. Take Care, wash your hands and be safe.


----------



## aussiefan

Santress said:


> A few promos recently shared by *Clarks* on social media:
> 
> Promo video:
> 
> *clarksshoes*  Crafted for living. @rexdanger in the Hero Limit. #ThenNowAlways
> 
> 
> 
> Color version of a previously shared bw promo still:
> 
> View attachment 4686984
> 
> 
> Source:  *ClarksShoesUS* Facebook (x)




Thanks again Santress ! How sexy is that suit and shoes are cool.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/su...th-coast-over-coronavirus-fears-39044951.html

The Northman: Viking movie starring Nicole Kidman forced to abandon filming on NI's north coast over coronavirus fears

Hollywood star Nicole Kidman has been forced to abandon filming on a new blockbuster movie in Northern Ireland due to fears over the deadly coronavirus.

The Aussie megastar had been due to start shooting Viking revenge flick The Northman at Belfast Harbour Studios this spring.

Preparations for filming were underway in Ballycastle and other locations across the province in February.

However, Sunday Life can now exclusively reveal production has been suspended for six weeks.

An industry source said: "We got the news towards the end of last week and obviously it's not ideal, a lot of the industry is made up of freelancers who rely on these contracts.

"Having said that, nobody wants to put themselves or other people at risk and most of us are just hoping to weather the storm and get back to work in a few weeks' time.

"It's a shame as everyone was really excited about working with Nicole and the rest of the cast and crew but fingers crossed it's just a delay and not a cancellation."

The Northman, set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century, is also expected to star brothers Alexander and Bill Skarsgard and Emma actress Anya Taylor-Joy.

Director Robert Eggers, whose film The Lighthouse was in cinemas earlier this year, is also being reunited with actor Willem Dafoe.

A film set had already been built in the scenic and remote location of Torr Head, which was closed off to the public.

Eggers had been living in Northern Ireland in preparation for the film which was expected to be shot over 19 weeks.

A spokesman for Northern Ireland Screen said: "The Northman, based at Belfast Harbour Studios, has gone on a six-week hiatus due to the current concerns with coronavirus.

"Depending on how the situation develops that hiatus could get shorter or longer but the producers fully intend to make the film."

The Northman is the latest in a series of productions to come to Northern Ireland following the runaway success of Game Of Thrones which was filmed here between 2011 and 2019.

It isn't the only film Nicole Kidman has had to postpone filming on as Covid-19 sweeps across the globe. Netflix have also suspended work on upcoming musical comedy The Prom which she was due to star in alongside Meryl Streep.

The Ryan Murphy movie is just the latest Hollywood casualty as the film industry moves to combat the virus.

The releases of new Bond flick No Time To Die, Fast and Furious sequel F9 and horror film A Quiet Place Part II have all been put back.

Elsewhere, despite the suspension of The Northman movie, popular cop drama Line Of Duty is still filming for series six in Belfast. Crew members shared a cheeky filming slate last week reminding cast and staff to keep washing their hands as the adventures of AC-12 continue.

Series six of the show starring Adrian Dunbar and Martin Compston is due for release next spring.


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> https://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/su...th-coast-over-coronavirus-fears-39044951.html
> 
> The Northman: Viking movie starring Nicole Kidman forced to abandon filming on NI's north coast over coronavirus fears
> 
> Hollywood star Nicole Kidman has been forced to abandon filming on a new blockbuster movie in Northern Ireland due to fears over the deadly coronavirus.
> 
> The Aussie megastar had been due to start shooting Viking revenge flick The Northman at Belfast Harbour Studios this spring.
> 
> Preparations for filming were underway in Ballycastle and other locations across the province in February.
> 
> However, Sunday Life can now exclusively reveal production has been suspended for six weeks.
> 
> An industry source said: "We got the news towards the end of last week and obviously it's not ideal, a lot of the industry is made up of freelancers who rely on these contracts.
> 
> "Having said that, nobody wants to put themselves or other people at risk and most of us are just hoping to weather the storm and get back to work in a few weeks' time.
> 
> "It's a shame as everyone was really excited about working with Nicole and the rest of the cast and crew but fingers crossed it's just a delay and not a cancellation."
> 
> The Northman, set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century, is also expected to star brothers Alexander and Bill Skarsgard and Emma actress Anya Taylor-Joy.
> 
> Director Robert Eggers, whose film The Lighthouse was in cinemas earlier this year, is also being reunited with actor Willem Dafoe.
> 
> A film set had already been built in the scenic and remote location of Torr Head, which was closed off to the public.
> 
> Eggers had been living in Northern Ireland in preparation for the film which was expected to be shot over 19 weeks.
> 
> A spokesman for Northern Ireland Screen said: "The Northman, based at Belfast Harbour Studios, has gone on a six-week hiatus due to the current concerns with coronavirus.
> 
> "Depending on how the situation develops that hiatus could get shorter or longer but the producers fully intend to make the film."
> 
> The Northman is the latest in a series of productions to come to Northern Ireland following the runaway success of Game Of Thrones which was filmed here between 2011 and 2019.
> 
> It isn't the only film Nicole Kidman has had to postpone filming on as Covid-19 sweeps across the globe. Netflix have also suspended work on upcoming musical comedy The Prom which she was due to star in alongside Meryl Streep.
> 
> The Ryan Murphy movie is just the latest Hollywood casualty as the film industry moves to combat the virus.
> 
> The releases of new Bond flick No Time To Die, Fast and Furious sequel F9 and horror film A Quiet Place Part II have all been put back.
> 
> Elsewhere, despite the suspension of The Northman movie, popular cop drama Line Of Duty is still filming for series six in Belfast. Crew members shared a cheeky filming slate last week reminding cast and staff to keep washing their hands as the adventures of AC-12 continue.
> 
> Series six of the show starring Adrian Dunbar and Martin Compston is due for release next spring.


I’m not surprised that filming has been delayed 6 weeks due to the Coronavirus. Hopefully, for everyone’s sake, things will resolve soon. Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## StarrLady

“Production on Viking revenge flick The Northman, which was set to start filming across Northern Ireland, has also been suspended for six weeks.
The Northman set in Iceland at the turn of the 10th century, stars Aussie megastar Nicole Kidman, brothers Alexander and Bill Skarsgard and Emma actress Anya Taylor-Joy.
A film set had already been built in the scenic and remote location of Torr Head, which was closed off to the public.
Director Robert Eggers had been living in Northern Ireland in preparation for the film which was expected to be shot over 19 weeks.
A spokesman for Northern Ireland Screen said: ‘The Northman, based at Belfast Harbour Studios, has gone on a six-week hiatus due to the current concerns with coronavirus.
‘Depending on how the situation develops, that hiatus could get shorter or longer but the producers fully intend to make the film’.”

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...uty-filming-in-northern-ireland-39047480.html

It seems like a good thing that this article (and the previous one) indicates that there is a strong intention to make this film no matter the length of the delay.
Let’s hope everyone there and here stays healthy.


----------



## Santress

Happy *St. Paddy's Day* from the world's tallest leprechaun aka "Happy Patty Cake"! ☘️❤️










Graphics by:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars (x)(x)(x)

What is your leprechaun name? ☘️ I'm Itty Bitty Half Pint. 




*Thanks, Peace-Love-and-Sexymen, for sharing this!


----------



## aussiefan

Hi hope you are all well and life isn’t too much of a struggle for you all 
There are a couple of Alex movies on Netflix. I did see “War on Everyone” had been uploaded on YouTube.
I’m self isolating so Movies and Tv Shows keeping me balanced !
Take Care All 
Feisty Nugget Nose


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Happy *St. Paddy's Day* from the world's tallest leprechaun aka "Happy Patty Cake"! ☘️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4692594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692596
> 
> 
> Graphics by:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars (x)(x)(x)
> 
> What is your leprechaun name? ☘️ I'm Itty Bitty Half Pint.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692601
> 
> 
> *Thanks, Peace-Love-and-Sexymen, for sharing this!






I shy clover Hair


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm Feisty Freckle Face!


----------



## Shydreamer

I'm  rowdy rainbow lips


----------



## Santress

Promo pic shared this morning (March 20, 2020) by *Clarks Shoes* on instagram:



*clarksshoes*  Shaped by our history. Crafted for today. Then. Now. Always. As worn by @rexdanger. #Craftmaster #Clarks


----------



## aussiefan

Ooooh that suit


----------



## Marvenna

Hi folks, 
for those in Germany with Amazon Prime - Long Shot is available now since yesterday, I had a lot of fun watching it last night. 

Stay healthy, stay at home, make the best of it!


----------



## StarrLady

I am staying at home and self-isolating (like many of you). As a result, I am seeing the Alexander Skarsgard Alfa Romeo ads on TV a lot. I just saw it again on CNN (it’s there a lot) and I even saw it a few days ago on HGTV. Just letting you know because I know many of you are at home. Please wash your hands and stay healthy, everyone.


----------



## OHVamp

Just finished a Generation Kill rewatch. True Blood in coming up. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Santress

Portrait of Alex shared by photographer *Aaron Richter* on instagram this evening (March 26, 2020):




*richterfit*  Alexander Skarsgård (shot for the New York Times) not touching his face.
#aaronrichter #alexanderskarsgard #actors #actorportraits #biglittlelies #trueblood #tarzan #swedishactors #greatactors #newyorktimes #nytimes #nytassignment #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #blackandwhiteportraits #menshands #watches #timepieces #handsomeactors #portaits #simpleportraits #portraitphotography #editorial #nycphotographer #celebrity #celebrityphotographer #canon #canonphotography #profoto #profotolighting






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...6&ig_cache_key=MjI3MzcwNDM1NTI1MTE3ODQzNA==.2

Source:  The March 26, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/richterfit/


----------



## aussiefan

A very serious Alex. Totally appropriate. I have been self isolating heading into Wk 3 (already Monday here ).
Thank you Santress for posting Pic.
I hope you are all ok and your Families are safe. 
What would we do without all medical staff and carers and charities and all the generous kind humans    Stay Strong


----------



## donimv

Santress, you successfully find all sorts of photos for Alex. I have a special request for you: Can you find photos from Alex's new apartment in Stockholm or from his apartment in New York but after the renovation. I want to find out what the style of furniture is, because Alex repeatedly says in interviews that he wanted to become an architect.


----------



## donimv




----------



## donimv

10 years difference. How did this happen ....... What happened that the difference is so drastic?
Feel free to comment.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Hi ya handsome!  Gosh I've missed seeing him!  Thanks for the pics.  

I hope everyone is able to stay well and keep busy through this crisis. I have daffodils and crocus blooming outside my door, so perhaps the cold weather will be gone soon.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Hi ya handsome!  Gosh I've missed seeing him!  Thanks for the pics.  

I hope everyone is able to stay well and keep busy through this crisis. I have daffodils and crocus blooming outside my door, so perhaps the cold weather will be gone soon.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Hi ya handsome!  Gosh I've missed seeing him!  Thanks for the pics.  

I hope everyone is able to stay well and keep busy through this crisis. I have daffodils and crocus blooming outside my door, so perhaps the cold weather will be gone soon.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Hi ya handsome!  Gosh I've missed seeing him!  Thanks for the pics.  

I hope everyone is able to stay well and keep busy through this crisis. I have daffodils and crocus blooming outside my door, so perhaps the cold weather will be gone soon.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I have no idea why there are multiple posts.  Sorry.


----------



## Santress

@donimv, I don't recall any photos from his apartments or homes (while he was living in them) ever being shared. Does anyone remember? Agree, it would be interesting to see his style/taste. I would love to see him do an interview/photo shoot with Vogue or Architectural Digest that is just about him.

From today's (April 2, 2020) Google alerts:

New Interview with *The Times*:

*Alexander Skarsgard: from Sweden’s sexiest man to Hollywood star*

The actor talks about getting into the mindset of a murderous sergeant in his film The Kill Team

by Will Pavia
Thursday April 02 2020



Photo caption:  Alexander Skarsgard, known for his roles in True Blood and Big Little Lies, stars in military movie The Kill Team

The lift doors open and out steps Alexander Skarsgard in a white jacket and jeans. He’s very tall and his height is accentuated by his long pale and gold hair that is swept back, like a scroll, over the top of his head. Also, I think he may be wearing cowboy boots. A cluster of film publicity people scatter before him. He’s armed with a bacon and tomato baguette from a shop downstairs.

We go into a glass-walled office and sit down on a sofa to talk about his latest film, The Kill Team, a military flick in which he plays a charismatic, murderous American sergeant in Afghanistan. He takes a vigorous, jaw-clamping bite of the sandwich, lays it down on the coffee table and turns sideways towards me, stretching one muscular arm along the top of the cushions. It is the time before corona, when two hunky guys in their prime can still sit next to one another on a sofa.



Photo caption:  Skarsgard was named Sweden’s sexist man five times

Skarsgard, who is 43, was recognised very early in his acting career as Sweden’s sexiest man. He was the five-time reigning champion.

“Yes, champion,” he says, rolling his eyes. “Winner again.”

Did he get trophies?

“I’ve got them all lined up.”

I don’t think we should play down the achievement. Swedish people all look pretty fantastic, don’t they?

“I like that you think of it that way,” he says. This other guy he spoke to once said it was really not much better than being the sexiest man in Ohio. “He was, like, ‘It’s a small population.’ But I like your take on it,” Skarsgard says, rubbing his beard. “It’s like, the best of the best.”

It did his career no good at all though. “Suddenly I was considered, like, sexy, and I was having a really hard time finding interesting characters,” he says. It was always “the jock, [the] high school football player. It was never anything substantial or conflicted or interesting”.

He wanted more. He was not a piece of meat. “That made me more inclined to come out here,” he says.

We’re in a grand old building in Manhattan, with large windows that look out over the rooftops at the spires and towers of midtown. “My father was working out here,” he says. Stellan Skarsgard was famous in Sweden and pretty well known in America by then too; he was in The Hunt for Red October and Good Will Hunting. They are an acting dynasty now; Alexander is the eldest of six and four of them are actors. But at the time — this would be the early 2000s — “I felt like, well, no one knows who I am out here, no one cares,” he says. “I could come and at least have an opportunity to audition for more interesting roles, which I did and got nothing.”

He was in Los Angeles, “thousands of miles from our family, I was spending money I didn’t have on an apartment and rental car”, he says. The most dispiriting thing of all was that the roles he was asked to read for were very similar to the parts he was offered in Sweden. “I didn’t work for, like, three years,” he says.



Photo caption:  With Florence Pugh in The Little Drummer Girl
THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL DISTRIBUTION LIMITED

Then David Simon and Ed Burns, the makers of The Wire, cast him as the US Marine Brad Colbert in a mini-series called Generation Kill. It was based on a book by a journalist who was embedded with Colbert’s platoon during the invasion of Iraq in 2003.

Colbert was known as “the Iceman” for his cool temperament. He was also “as American as apple pie”, Skarsgard says. “It was a very arduous and tough audition process because I hadn’t really worked out here before, I was very inexperienced and I was not from the country.”

In the end, “what played to my advantage on Generation Kill was they did not want recognisable faces”, he says. “They wanted this kind of documentary feel to it . . . So it’s not Matt Damon as the Iceman, you know?”

Straight after that he did True Blood, in which he played a thousand-year-old Swedish vampire, who was definitely an interesting and conflicted character. Later he was a charming and terrifying domestic abuser in Big Little Lies. Then he starred as the mysterious Gadi Becker alongside Florence Pugh in the BBC’s 2018 adaptation of John le Carré’s The Little Drummer Girl. Now he is back in uniform, playing this infantry sergeant in Afghanistan in The Kill Team. It’s based on a true story: the “Kill Team” was the name adopted by a unit that murdered at least three Afghan civilians in Kandahar province between 2009 and 2010. Several of its soldiers were eventually convicted for the killings by a military court, including their leader, Staff Sergeant Calvin Gibbs.

“I was fascinated by him,” Skarsgard says. He saw a 2013 documentary about the unit and “I was really disturbed by it. I’m fascinated by the psychology behind it and how easy it is to manipulate someone.”



Photo caption:  He plays Sergeant Deeks in The Kill Team

It reminded him of the famous psychological experiment in which an authoritative chap in a white coat orders participants to administer steadily larger electric shocks to people strapped into a chair “and they’re, like, ‘Well, I guess I’m supposed to do this.’ ”

The ambient pressure must be a lot greater in Kandahar province for a band of soldiers trained to follow orders and beset on all sides by an invisible but deadly force. In the film the company’s sergeant is killed by an improvised explosive device as he steps forward to give some sweets to a group of village children. In comes Sergeant Deeks, as Gibbs is named in the film. “They’re disillusioned, they’re young, they’re inexperienced, then he rolls up, literally jumps off a helicopter and it’s like the coolest soul you’ve ever seen,” Skarsgard says.

It’s him, of course, with a slight moustache. His Sergeant Deeks is a charming fellow, a caring father who skypes his son in the evening and a commanding, charismatic leader. “He’s, like, ‘This is the situation, here’s what’s happening and this is how we do it,’ ” Skarsgard says. Sergeant Deeks’s attitude is that “they’re all enemies, basically, because even if they’re not holding a Kalashnikov they know where the bad guys are [and] they don’t tell us,” he says. “I can understand why the guys would be like: ‘OK, I guess this is how it’s done.’ And what’s interesting and disturbing is how far you can take that before someone raises their hand and they’re like, ‘This is not OK.’ ”

Someone did. In the film a lone private raises the alarm under the threat of retaliation from his comrades and his commander, who appears on his bed in the middle of the night and tells him softly that he is alone. “Now I’m going to have to threaten you,” Deeks says, before handing the terrified soldier a box containing a severed finger.

Skarsgard is not sure if that bit is true. “There’s actually a story [that’s] almost Kurtz from Heart of Darkness, that he had a necklace made of bones,” he says. (Court reports don’t mention a necklace, but Gibbs was convicted of murder and of cutting off body parts from corpses to keep as mementoes.)

He had no desire to meet the man to check. “I was more fascinated by the dynamic of the group,” he says. The soldiers are thrilled by the killing, but also by their collective survival under fire. “To survive that is one of the most exhilarating feelings,” he says.



Photo caption:  Director Dan Krauss with Skarsgard on the set of The Kill Team

Skarsgard was a sergeant himself once, in the Swedish Marines. “I was serving in Sweden and it was peace time,” he says. “[But] I have a lot of friends who have been overseas and who’ve fought and who’ve been shot at and killed.”

Among them are friends from the Swedish military and some of the Marines he worked with on Generation Kill. Rudy Reyes, a Marine who played himself on the series, “is a close friend now”, Skarsgard says. “To hear what they’ve been through . . . those are experiences I never had.”

The way he tells it, his time in the military sounds rather like a gap year. “I was 19, I didn’t know what I wanted to do. [It] just sounded like a great adventure. I don’t think I would have joined had I been [at] risk of being sent to a foreign country to kill people.”

He led a unit of three guys, “an anti-sabotage, counterterrorism unit” that was deployed on the islands near Stockholm. “It was a lot of sneaking up on islands, that kind of stuff.”

Could he kill me with his bare hands?

“I probably,” he begins, and pauses to reconnoitre briefly our surroundings: a lamp, a coffee table, his partially eaten lunch. “I could kill you with my baguette,” he says. “I need something.”

I sort of imagine it being rather civilised in the Swedish Marines. I imagine it’s all: “All right, guys, let us camp here for the night.” “Sir! I shall erect the tents and the Falholmen flatpack dining table.” “Sir! I shall sauté the meatballs!” And so on.

Skarsgard offers a subtly different portrait of it. “If you put a group of 19-year-olds in a tent for two weeks in [the] middle of nowhere, with complete autonomy . . . it turns into Lord of the Flies quickly.” His job was “about finding the right balance between a superior and a buddy”.

I ask how it compared with the celebrity-heavy expedition he did to the South Pole in 2013 in aid of a veterans’ charity. That “was more of a solitary experience”, he says. “It was quite unique, I’ve never experienced that before.”

Alone, as it seemed, on the great ice sheet at the extremity of the world Skarsgard heard a voice in his head. It was Alan Partridge. “I had Alan Partridge on as an audiobook and that was beautiful company to have on that journey,” he says.

Partridge would be delighted to hear this. I expect he’s quite keen on polar exploration.

“Oh yeah,” Skarsgard says. “If he found out that what got me to the South Pole is the soothing sound of his voice.”

I ask about Prince Harry, who was on the expedition too. They would all hang out and talk at night, Skarsgard says, but the days were “very challenging” and much of their energy was focused on not getting frostbite. “Quite quickly people forget who’s who in terms of status or what you do in the real world. I think it was quite nice and refreshing for him to be treated just like one of the guys. You know, he embraced that.”

One morning, breaking camp, Skarsgard and a guy from his team noticed that someone had taken down the lavatory tent, leaving the toilet still standing against a backdrop of infinite white. He ripped off his clothes, everything but his boots, and sat on it with a book, while his friend took a picture. “It was minus 30 or 40,” he says. “It was a very quick photoshoot.”

I expect that’s kind of a Swedish thing, to be comfortable in your own skin like that.

“I think sexuality in general is [less] stigmatised in general than it is here,” he says. “There’s a puritanical quality [in America], which I find quite silly. They’re very uncomfortable talking about their bodies, to the point where they won’t even say the word penis.”

He half-understands it if there are children present, though, “like, why won’t you be able to say penis in front of a kid? But people get all red and flushed,” he says. “Even the word is considered a profanity here, which I find so surreal.”

His father had none of those inhibitions. “You know, he would walk around naked a lot, and he would wear weird, like, robes and dresses that he bought in Morocco or when he was on set in India or something. He was just very different from most of my friends’ dads.”

Skarsgard hung out on sets as a kid and acted a bit. “At 13 I did something that got a bit of attention” and he started getting offers of other work. But he had begun to feel desperate “to blend in and be normal”. He began to wish that his father was not an actor, because of his eccentricities. “I was very adamant that I wasn’t going to be an actor. I was going to do something completely different, preferably an office jock, like nine to five.”

For a while he considered architecture, but was put off by all the maths it seemed to require. After larking around on the islands for his national service, he went to Leeds Metropolitan University to study English. There he did a bit of acting and remembered that he liked it. “So I was, like, ‘Maybe I’ll just give it a little go.’ ”

What would his 13-year-old self make of him now, a famous actor, living in the East Village in New York? He used to live in the pounding heart of it, among the nightclubs and bars and student dormitories. Now he’s on a quieter street, although he must still get stopped quite a bit.

His teenage self “would be terrified”, he says. But there were years when no one saw his plays and a long spell in Los Angeles when he felt “deprived of human interaction”. “I just decided to look at it differently,” he says. “So I decided to kind of just force myself to not freak out in those situations and instead, like, be grateful. It’s lovely if you do something that someone cares about.”
The Kill Team is available on DVD and digital download from April 13

Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...edens-sexiest-man-to-hollywood-star-rmvxb6hgk

via The Library's digital subscription to The Times


----------



## donimv

Santress said:


> @donimv, I don't recall any photos from his apartments or homes (while he was living in them) ever being shared. Does anyone remember? Agree, it would be interesting to see his style/taste. I would love to see him do an interview/photo shoot with Vogue or Architectural Digest that is just about him.
> 
> From today's (April 2, 2020) Google alerts:
> 
> New Interview with *The Times*:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard: from Sweden’s sexiest man to Hollywood star*
> 
> The actor talks about getting into the mindset of a murderous sergeant in his film The Kill Team
> 
> by Will Pavia
> Thursday April 02 2020
> 
> View attachment 4702497
> 
> Photo caption:  Alexander Skarsgard, known for his roles in True Blood and Big Little Lies, stars in military movie The Kill Team
> 
> The lift doors open and out steps Alexander Skarsgard in a white jacket and jeans. He’s very tall and his height is accentuated by his long pale and gold hair that is swept back, like a scroll, over the top of his head. Also, I think he may be wearing cowboy boots. A cluster of film publicity people scatter before him. He’s armed with a bacon and tomato baguette from a shop downstairs.
> 
> We go into a glass-walled office and sit down on a sofa to talk about his latest film, The Kill Team, a military flick in which he plays a charismatic, murderous American sergeant in Afghanistan. He takes a vigorous, jaw-clamping bite of the sandwich, lays it down on the coffee table and turns sideways towards me, stretching one muscular arm along the top of the cushions. It is the time before corona, when two hunky guys in their prime can still sit next to one another on a sofa.
> 
> View attachment 4702498
> 
> Photo caption:  Skarsgard was named Sweden’s sexist man five times
> 
> Skarsgard, who is 43, was recognised very early in his acting career as Sweden’s sexiest man. He was the five-time reigning champion.
> 
> “Yes, champion,” he says, rolling his eyes. “Winner again.”
> 
> Did he get trophies?
> 
> “I’ve got them all lined up.”
> 
> I don’t think we should play down the achievement. Swedish people all look pretty fantastic, don’t they?
> 
> “I like that you think of it that way,” he says. This other guy he spoke to once said it was really not much better than being the sexiest man in Ohio. “He was, like, ‘It’s a small population.’ But I like your take on it,” Skarsgard says, rubbing his beard. “It’s like, the best of the best.”
> 
> It did his career no good at all though. “Suddenly I was considered, like, sexy, and I was having a really hard time finding interesting characters,” he says. It was always “the jock, [the] high school football player. It was never anything substantial or conflicted or interesting”.
> 
> He wanted more. He was not a piece of meat. “That made me more inclined to come out here,” he says.
> 
> We’re in a grand old building in Manhattan, with large windows that look out over the rooftops at the spires and towers of midtown. “My father was working out here,” he says. Stellan Skarsgard was famous in Sweden and pretty well known in America by then too; he was in The Hunt for Red October and Good Will Hunting. They are an acting dynasty now; Alexander is the eldest of six and four of them are actors. But at the time — this would be the early 2000s — “I felt like, well, no one knows who I am out here, no one cares,” he says. “I could come and at least have an opportunity to audition for more interesting roles, which I did and got nothing.”
> 
> He was in Los Angeles, “thousands of miles from our family, I was spending money I didn’t have on an apartment and rental car”, he says. The most dispiriting thing of all was that the roles he was asked to read for were very similar to the parts he was offered in Sweden. “I didn’t work for, like, three years,” he says.
> 
> View attachment 4702499
> 
> Photo caption:  With Florence Pugh in The Little Drummer Girl
> THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL DISTRIBUTION LIMITED
> 
> Then David Simon and Ed Burns, the makers of The Wire, cast him as the US Marine Brad Colbert in a mini-series called Generation Kill. It was based on a book by a journalist who was embedded with Colbert’s platoon during the invasion of Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Colbert was known as “the Iceman” for his cool temperament. He was also “as American as apple pie”, Skarsgard says. “It was a very arduous and tough audition process because I hadn’t really worked out here before, I was very inexperienced and I was not from the country.”
> 
> In the end, “what played to my advantage on Generation Kill was they did not want recognisable faces”, he says. “They wanted this kind of documentary feel to it . . . So it’s not Matt Damon as the Iceman, you know?”
> 
> Straight after that he did True Blood, in which he played a thousand-year-old Swedish vampire, who was definitely an interesting and conflicted character. Later he was a charming and terrifying domestic abuser in Big Little Lies. Then he starred as the mysterious Gadi Becker alongside Florence Pugh in the BBC’s 2018 adaptation of John le Carré’s The Little Drummer Girl. Now he is back in uniform, playing this infantry sergeant in Afghanistan in The Kill Team. It’s based on a true story: the “Kill Team” was the name adopted by a unit that murdered at least three Afghan civilians in Kandahar province between 2009 and 2010. Several of its soldiers were eventually convicted for the killings by a military court, including their leader, Staff Sergeant Calvin Gibbs.
> 
> “I was fascinated by him,” Skarsgard says. He saw a 2013 documentary about the unit and “I was really disturbed by it. I’m fascinated by the psychology behind it and how easy it is to manipulate someone.”
> 
> View attachment 4702500
> 
> Photo caption:  He plays Sergeant Deeks in The Kill Team
> 
> It reminded him of the famous psychological experiment in which an authoritative chap in a white coat orders participants to administer steadily larger electric shocks to people strapped into a chair “and they’re, like, ‘Well, I guess I’m supposed to do this.’ ”
> 
> The ambient pressure must be a lot greater in Kandahar province for a band of soldiers trained to follow orders and beset on all sides by an invisible but deadly force. In the film the company’s sergeant is killed by an improvised explosive device as he steps forward to give some sweets to a group of village children. In comes Sergeant Deeks, as Gibbs is named in the film. “They’re disillusioned, they’re young, they’re inexperienced, then he rolls up, literally jumps off a helicopter and it’s like the coolest soul you’ve ever seen,” Skarsgard says.
> 
> It’s him, of course, with a slight moustache. His Sergeant Deeks is a charming fellow, a caring father who skypes his son in the evening and a commanding, charismatic leader. “He’s, like, ‘This is the situation, here’s what’s happening and this is how we do it,’ ” Skarsgard says. Sergeant Deeks’s attitude is that “they’re all enemies, basically, because even if they’re not holding a Kalashnikov they know where the bad guys are [and] they don’t tell us,” he says. “I can understand why the guys would be like: ‘OK, I guess this is how it’s done.’ And what’s interesting and disturbing is how far you can take that before someone raises their hand and they’re like, ‘This is not OK.’ ”
> 
> Someone did. In the film a lone private raises the alarm under the threat of retaliation from his comrades and his commander, who appears on his bed in the middle of the night and tells him softly that he is alone. “Now I’m going to have to threaten you,” Deeks says, before handing the terrified soldier a box containing a severed finger.
> 
> Skarsgard is not sure if that bit is true. “There’s actually a story [that’s] almost Kurtz from Heart of Darkness, that he had a necklace made of bones,” he says. (Court reports don’t mention a necklace, but Gibbs was convicted of murder and of cutting off body parts from corpses to keep as mementoes.)
> 
> He had no desire to meet the man to check. “I was more fascinated by the dynamic of the group,” he says. The soldiers are thrilled by the killing, but also by their collective survival under fire. “To survive that is one of the most exhilarating feelings,” he says.
> 
> View attachment 4702501
> 
> Photo caption:  Director Dan Krauss with Skarsgard on the set of The Kill Team
> 
> Skarsgard was a sergeant himself once, in the Swedish Marines. “I was serving in Sweden and it was peace time,” he says. “[But] I have a lot of friends who have been overseas and who’ve fought and who’ve been shot at and killed.”
> 
> Among them are friends from the Swedish military and some of the Marines he worked with on Generation Kill. Rudy Reyes, a Marine who played himself on the series, “is a close friend now”, Skarsgard says. “To hear what they’ve been through . . . those are experiences I never had.”
> 
> The way he tells it, his time in the military sounds rather like a gap year. “I was 19, I didn’t know what I wanted to do. [It] just sounded like a great adventure. I don’t think I would have joined had I been [at] risk of being sent to a foreign country to kill people.”
> 
> He led a unit of three guys, “an anti-sabotage, counterterrorism unit” that was deployed on the islands near Stockholm. “It was a lot of sneaking up on islands, that kind of stuff.”
> 
> Could he kill me with his bare hands?
> 
> “I probably,” he begins, and pauses to reconnoitre briefly our surroundings: a lamp, a coffee table, his partially eaten lunch. “I could kill you with my baguette,” he says. “I need something.”
> 
> I sort of imagine it being rather civilised in the Swedish Marines. I imagine it’s all: “All right, guys, let us camp here for the night.” “Sir! I shall erect the tents and the Falholmen flatpack dining table.” “Sir! I shall sauté the meatballs!” And so on.
> 
> Skarsgard offers a subtly different portrait of it. “If you put a group of 19-year-olds in a tent for two weeks in [the] middle of nowhere, with complete autonomy . . . it turns into Lord of the Flies quickly.” His job was “about finding the right balance between a superior and a buddy”.
> 
> I ask how it compared with the celebrity-heavy expedition he did to the South Pole in 2013 in aid of a veterans’ charity. That “was more of a solitary experience”, he says. “It was quite unique, I’ve never experienced that before.”
> 
> Alone, as it seemed, on the great ice sheet at the extremity of the world Skarsgard heard a voice in his head. It was Alan Partridge. “I had Alan Partridge on as an audiobook and that was beautiful company to have on that journey,” he says.
> 
> Partridge would be delighted to hear this. I expect he’s quite keen on polar exploration.
> 
> “Oh yeah,” Skarsgard says. “If he found out that what got me to the South Pole is the soothing sound of his voice.”
> 
> I ask about Prince Harry, who was on the expedition too. They would all hang out and talk at night, Skarsgard says, but the days were “very challenging” and much of their energy was focused on not getting frostbite. “Quite quickly people forget who’s who in terms of status or what you do in the real world. I think it was quite nice and refreshing for him to be treated just like one of the guys. You know, he embraced that.”
> 
> One morning, breaking camp, Skarsgard and a guy from his team noticed that someone had taken down the lavatory tent, leaving the toilet still standing against a backdrop of infinite white. He ripped off his clothes, everything but his boots, and sat on it with a book, while his friend took a picture. “It was minus 30 or 40,” he says. “It was a very quick photoshoot.”
> 
> I expect that’s kind of a Swedish thing, to be comfortable in your own skin like that.
> 
> “I think sexuality in general is [less] stigmatised in general than it is here,” he says. “There’s a puritanical quality [in America], which I find quite silly. They’re very uncomfortable talking about their bodies, to the point where they won’t even say the word penis.”
> 
> He half-understands it if there are children present, though, “like, why won’t you be able to say penis in front of a kid? But people get all red and flushed,” he says. “Even the word is considered a profanity here, which I find so surreal.”
> 
> His father had none of those inhibitions. “You know, he would walk around naked a lot, and he would wear weird, like, robes and dresses that he bought in Morocco or when he was on set in India or something. He was just very different from most of my friends’ dads.”
> 
> Skarsgard hung out on sets as a kid and acted a bit. “At 13 I did something that got a bit of attention” and he started getting offers of other work. But he had begun to feel desperate “to blend in and be normal”. He began to wish that his father was not an actor, because of his eccentricities. “I was very adamant that I wasn’t going to be an actor. I was going to do something completely different, preferably an office jock, like nine to five.”
> 
> For a while he considered architecture, but was put off by all the maths it seemed to require. After larking around on the islands for his national service, he went to Leeds Metropolitan University to study English. There he did a bit of acting and remembered that he liked it. “So I was, like, ‘Maybe I’ll just give it a little go.’ ”
> 
> What would his 13-year-old self make of him now, a famous actor, living in the East Village in New York? He used to live in the pounding heart of it, among the nightclubs and bars and student dormitories. Now he’s on a quieter street, although he must still get stopped quite a bit.
> 
> His teenage self “would be terrified”, he says. But there were years when no one saw his plays and a long spell in Los Angeles when he felt “deprived of human interaction”. “I just decided to look at it differently,” he says. “So I decided to kind of just force myself to not freak out in those situations and instead, like, be grateful. It’s lovely if you do something that someone cares about.”
> The Kill Team is available on DVD and digital download from April 13
> 
> Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...edens-sexiest-man-to-hollywood-star-rmvxb6hgk
> 
> via The Library's digital subscription to The Times


Apparently, many people have acquired such photos from the new Stockholm apartment, but the photos are only shared between select groups and forums. And I want to see the style of the furnishings. And please explain exactly how Google sends signals. Is there an option in it that I bet to get alerts for other things for example.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> @donimv, I don't recall any photos from his apartments or homes (while he was living in them) ever being shared. Does anyone remember? Agree, it would be interesting to see his style/taste. I would love to see him do an interview/photo shoot with Vogue or Architectural Digest that is just about him.
> 
> From today's (April 2, 2020) Google alerts:
> 
> New Interview with *The Times*:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard: from Sweden’s sexiest man to Hollywood star*
> 
> The actor talks about getting into the mindset of a murderous sergeant in his film The Kill Team
> 
> by Will Pavia
> Thursday April 02 2020
> 
> View attachment 4702497
> 
> Photo caption:  Alexander Skarsgard, known for his roles in True Blood and Big Little Lies, stars in military movie The Kill Team
> 
> The lift doors open and out steps Alexander Skarsgard in a white jacket and jeans. He’s very tall and his height is accentuated by his long pale and gold hair that is swept back, like a scroll, over the top of his head. Also, I think he may be wearing cowboy boots. A cluster of film publicity people scatter before him. He’s armed with a bacon and tomato baguette from a shop downstairs.
> 
> We go into a glass-walled office and sit down on a sofa to talk about his latest film, The Kill Team, a military flick in which he plays a charismatic, murderous American sergeant in Afghanistan. He takes a vigorous, jaw-clamping bite of the sandwich, lays it down on the coffee table and turns sideways towards me, stretching one muscular arm along the top of the cushions. It is the time before corona, when two hunky guys in their prime can still sit next to one another on a sofa.
> 
> View attachment 4702498
> 
> Photo caption:  Skarsgard was named Sweden’s sexist man five times
> 
> Skarsgard, who is 43, was recognised very early in his acting career as Sweden’s sexiest man. He was the five-time reigning champion.
> 
> “Yes, champion,” he says, rolling his eyes. “Winner again.”
> 
> Did he get trophies?
> 
> “I’ve got them all lined up.”
> 
> I don’t think we should play down the achievement. Swedish people all look pretty fantastic, don’t they?
> 
> “I like that you think of it that way,” he says. This other guy he spoke to once said it was really not much better than being the sexiest man in Ohio. “He was, like, ‘It’s a small population.’ But I like your take on it,” Skarsgard says, rubbing his beard. “It’s like, the best of the best.”
> 
> It did his career no good at all though. “Suddenly I was considered, like, sexy, and I was having a really hard time finding interesting characters,” he says. It was always “the jock, [the] high school football player. It was never anything substantial or conflicted or interesting”.
> 
> He wanted more. He was not a piece of meat. “That made me more inclined to come out here,” he says.
> 
> We’re in a grand old building in Manhattan, with large windows that look out over the rooftops at the spires and towers of midtown. “My father was working out here,” he says. Stellan Skarsgard was famous in Sweden and pretty well known in America by then too; he was in The Hunt for Red October and Good Will Hunting. They are an acting dynasty now; Alexander is the eldest of six and four of them are actors. But at the time — this would be the early 2000s — “I felt like, well, no one knows who I am out here, no one cares,” he says. “I could come and at least have an opportunity to audition for more interesting roles, which I did and got nothing.”
> 
> He was in Los Angeles, “thousands of miles from our family, I was spending money I didn’t have on an apartment and rental car”, he says. The most dispiriting thing of all was that the roles he was asked to read for were very similar to the parts he was offered in Sweden. “I didn’t work for, like, three years,” he says.
> 
> View attachment 4702499
> 
> Photo caption:  With Florence Pugh in The Little Drummer Girl
> THE LITTLE DRUMMER GIRL DISTRIBUTION LIMITED
> 
> Then David Simon and Ed Burns, the makers of The Wire, cast him as the US Marine Brad Colbert in a mini-series called Generation Kill. It was based on a book by a journalist who was embedded with Colbert’s platoon during the invasion of Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Colbert was known as “the Iceman” for his cool temperament. He was also “as American as apple pie”, Skarsgard says. “It was a very arduous and tough audition process because I hadn’t really worked out here before, I was very inexperienced and I was not from the country.”
> 
> In the end, “what played to my advantage on Generation Kill was they did not want recognisable faces”, he says. “They wanted this kind of documentary feel to it . . . So it’s not Matt Damon as the Iceman, you know?”
> 
> Straight after that he did True Blood, in which he played a thousand-year-old Swedish vampire, who was definitely an interesting and conflicted character. Later he was a charming and terrifying domestic abuser in Big Little Lies. Then he starred as the mysterious Gadi Becker alongside Florence Pugh in the BBC’s 2018 adaptation of John le Carré’s The Little Drummer Girl. Now he is back in uniform, playing this infantry sergeant in Afghanistan in The Kill Team. It’s based on a true story: the “Kill Team” was the name adopted by a unit that murdered at least three Afghan civilians in Kandahar province between 2009 and 2010. Several of its soldiers were eventually convicted for the killings by a military court, including their leader, Staff Sergeant Calvin Gibbs.
> 
> “I was fascinated by him,” Skarsgard says. He saw a 2013 documentary about the unit and “I was really disturbed by it. I’m fascinated by the psychology behind it and how easy it is to manipulate someone.”
> 
> View attachment 4702500
> 
> Photo caption:  He plays Sergeant Deeks in The Kill Team
> 
> It reminded him of the famous psychological experiment in which an authoritative chap in a white coat orders participants to administer steadily larger electric shocks to people strapped into a chair “and they’re, like, ‘Well, I guess I’m supposed to do this.’ ”
> 
> The ambient pressure must be a lot greater in Kandahar province for a band of soldiers trained to follow orders and beset on all sides by an invisible but deadly force. In the film the company’s sergeant is killed by an improvised explosive device as he steps forward to give some sweets to a group of village children. In comes Sergeant Deeks, as Gibbs is named in the film. “They’re disillusioned, they’re young, they’re inexperienced, then he rolls up, literally jumps off a helicopter and it’s like the coolest soul you’ve ever seen,” Skarsgard says.
> 
> It’s him, of course, with a slight moustache. His Sergeant Deeks is a charming fellow, a caring father who skypes his son in the evening and a commanding, charismatic leader. “He’s, like, ‘This is the situation, here’s what’s happening and this is how we do it,’ ” Skarsgard says. Sergeant Deeks’s attitude is that “they’re all enemies, basically, because even if they’re not holding a Kalashnikov they know where the bad guys are [and] they don’t tell us,” he says. “I can understand why the guys would be like: ‘OK, I guess this is how it’s done.’ And what’s interesting and disturbing is how far you can take that before someone raises their hand and they’re like, ‘This is not OK.’ ”
> 
> Someone did. In the film a lone private raises the alarm under the threat of retaliation from his comrades and his commander, who appears on his bed in the middle of the night and tells him softly that he is alone. “Now I’m going to have to threaten you,” Deeks says, before handing the terrified soldier a box containing a severed finger.
> 
> Skarsgard is not sure if that bit is true. “There’s actually a story [that’s] almost Kurtz from Heart of Darkness, that he had a necklace made of bones,” he says. (Court reports don’t mention a necklace, but Gibbs was convicted of murder and of cutting off body parts from corpses to keep as mementoes.)
> 
> He had no desire to meet the man to check. “I was more fascinated by the dynamic of the group,” he says. The soldiers are thrilled by the killing, but also by their collective survival under fire. “To survive that is one of the most exhilarating feelings,” he says.
> 
> View attachment 4702501
> 
> Photo caption:  Director Dan Krauss with Skarsgard on the set of The Kill Team
> 
> Skarsgard was a sergeant himself once, in the Swedish Marines. “I was serving in Sweden and it was peace time,” he says. “[But] I have a lot of friends who have been overseas and who’ve fought and who’ve been shot at and killed.”
> 
> Among them are friends from the Swedish military and some of the Marines he worked with on Generation Kill. Rudy Reyes, a Marine who played himself on the series, “is a close friend now”, Skarsgard says. “To hear what they’ve been through . . . those are experiences I never had.”
> 
> The way he tells it, his time in the military sounds rather like a gap year. “I was 19, I didn’t know what I wanted to do. [It] just sounded like a great adventure. I don’t think I would have joined had I been [at] risk of being sent to a foreign country to kill people.”
> 
> He led a unit of three guys, “an anti-sabotage, counterterrorism unit” that was deployed on the islands near Stockholm. “It was a lot of sneaking up on islands, that kind of stuff.”
> 
> Could he kill me with his bare hands?
> 
> “I probably,” he begins, and pauses to reconnoitre briefly our surroundings: a lamp, a coffee table, his partially eaten lunch. “I could kill you with my baguette,” he says. “I need something.”
> 
> I sort of imagine it being rather civilised in the Swedish Marines. I imagine it’s all: “All right, guys, let us camp here for the night.” “Sir! I shall erect the tents and the Falholmen flatpack dining table.” “Sir! I shall sauté the meatballs!” And so on.
> 
> Skarsgard offers a subtly different portrait of it. “If you put a group of 19-year-olds in a tent for two weeks in [the] middle of nowhere, with complete autonomy . . . it turns into Lord of the Flies quickly.” His job was “about finding the right balance between a superior and a buddy”.
> 
> I ask how it compared with the celebrity-heavy expedition he did to the South Pole in 2013 in aid of a veterans’ charity. That “was more of a solitary experience”, he says. “It was quite unique, I’ve never experienced that before.”
> 
> Alone, as it seemed, on the great ice sheet at the extremity of the world Skarsgard heard a voice in his head. It was Alan Partridge. “I had Alan Partridge on as an audiobook and that was beautiful company to have on that journey,” he says.
> 
> Partridge would be delighted to hear this. I expect he’s quite keen on polar exploration.
> 
> “Oh yeah,” Skarsgard says. “If he found out that what got me to the South Pole is the soothing sound of his voice.”
> 
> I ask about Prince Harry, who was on the expedition too. They would all hang out and talk at night, Skarsgard says, but the days were “very challenging” and much of their energy was focused on not getting frostbite. “Quite quickly people forget who’s who in terms of status or what you do in the real world. I think it was quite nice and refreshing for him to be treated just like one of the guys. You know, he embraced that.”
> 
> One morning, breaking camp, Skarsgard and a guy from his team noticed that someone had taken down the lavatory tent, leaving the toilet still standing against a backdrop of infinite white. He ripped off his clothes, everything but his boots, and sat on it with a book, while his friend took a picture. “It was minus 30 or 40,” he says. “It was a very quick photoshoot.”
> 
> I expect that’s kind of a Swedish thing, to be comfortable in your own skin like that.
> 
> “I think sexuality in general is [less] stigmatised in general than it is here,” he says. “There’s a puritanical quality [in America], which I find quite silly. They’re very uncomfortable talking about their bodies, to the point where they won’t even say the word penis.”
> 
> He half-understands it if there are children present, though, “like, why won’t you be able to say penis in front of a kid? But people get all red and flushed,” he says. “Even the word is considered a profanity here, which I find so surreal.”
> 
> His father had none of those inhibitions. “You know, he would walk around naked a lot, and he would wear weird, like, robes and dresses that he bought in Morocco or when he was on set in India or something. He was just very different from most of my friends’ dads.”
> 
> Skarsgard hung out on sets as a kid and acted a bit. “At 13 I did something that got a bit of attention” and he started getting offers of other work. But he had begun to feel desperate “to blend in and be normal”. He began to wish that his father was not an actor, because of his eccentricities. “I was very adamant that I wasn’t going to be an actor. I was going to do something completely different, preferably an office jock, like nine to five.”
> 
> For a while he considered architecture, but was put off by all the maths it seemed to require. After larking around on the islands for his national service, he went to Leeds Metropolitan University to study English. There he did a bit of acting and remembered that he liked it. “So I was, like, ‘Maybe I’ll just give it a little go.’ ”
> 
> What would his 13-year-old self make of him now, a famous actor, living in the East Village in New York? He used to live in the pounding heart of it, among the nightclubs and bars and student dormitories. Now he’s on a quieter street, although he must still get stopped quite a bit.
> 
> His teenage self “would be terrified”, he says. But there were years when no one saw his plays and a long spell in Los Angeles when he felt “deprived of human interaction”. “I just decided to look at it differently,” he says. “So I decided to kind of just force myself to not freak out in those situations and instead, like, be grateful. It’s lovely if you do something that someone cares about.”
> The Kill Team is available on DVD and digital download from April 13
> 
> Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...edens-sexiest-man-to-hollywood-star-rmvxb6hgk
> 
> via The Library's digital subscription to The Times



Thanks for new/old interview and pics. As for pics of his homes, I think there were occasional background pics from the Los Feliz home, from friends/family social media, but nothing that ever revealed what his decorating taste was. And I think in one of his interviews from from 9-10 years ago he mentioned that it was unlikely that you'd ever see him lounging around his pool for an AD shoot.



donimv said:


> Apparently, many people have acquired such photos from the new Stockholm apartment, but the photos are only shared between select groups and forums. And I want to see the style of the furnishings. And please explain exactly how Google sends signals. Is there an option in it that I bet to get alerts for other things for example.



How to create a Google alert:
https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/4815696?hl=en

https://www.google.com/alerts

I hope everyone is doing alright, I am still working, but that might not be for long, work continues to furlough non-essential workers, and my department is quickly becoming non-essential.


----------



## lilopond23045

Saw this of Facebook thought it may be new, if not still a good photo from what can barely be seen


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> Saw this of Facebook thought it may be new, if not still a good photo from what can barely be seen



IIRC it's from several summers ago, in Stockholm. 
We're in such a drought of new stuff that I don't care if it's an old photo.


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> IIRC it's from several summers ago, in Stockholm.
> We're in such a drought of new stuff that I don't care if it's an old photo.



uhh I wished it was new.
 Even though Covid has ****ed up all are lives for some reason I thought we'd at least get some sightings nothing like the summer or anything, but something, with Stockholm being more relaxed with their rules (stupidly might I add)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I hear Alex's in Sweden.But I don't know how long Alex's been in Sweden.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

Robert Eggers’ Next Film ‘The Northman’ Is So Big, He Had to Change How He Works

“For the past five months, Eggers has been hard at work in pre-production on The Northman”

“The Northman, a military epic about a Nordic prince on the quest to avenge his father’s murder, is a whole ‘nother ball of wax’”

“But this movie there is rarely a scene that isn’t on a boat or doesn’t have a lot of extras.”

“But he and his crew (many of which are returning from his previous films) were all set and ready to start shooting. His actors, including Alexander Skarsgard, Nicole Kidman, Bill Skarsgard, Willem Dafoe, and Anya Taylor-Joy, began showing up for costume and makeup tests.”

“In the mean time, Eggers and a small crew continue to work...Our location manager is constantly checking in on the locations”

https://collider.com/robert-eggers-...rsocial&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter

It seems they still plan for this to happen and the director and a few others are still working on it.


----------



## StarrLady

A lot of this article is similar to the article that I posted yesterday. There were a few things not written in the previous article, so I decided to post this one too.

“Robert Eggers was one week away from rolling the camera on his next movie when production shut down indefinitely. The project, Eggers’ follow-up to The Lighthouse, is a 10th Century Viking epic titled The Northman that stars Alexander Skarsgard, Nicole Kidman, Bill Skarsgard, Willem Dafoe, and Anya Taylor-Joy. ‘Most of the actors were there, we were doing makeup and costume tests, and then we had to stop,’ Eggers said during an interview on Film Independent Coffee Talk.”

“‘There’s a very small crew that is continuing to work on things,’ Eggers said.”

“The Northman is such a massive production that Eggers had to somewhat change up his process by bringing in key collaborators to help him shape the look of the film.”

“The Northman is set up with New Regency and has a script written by Eggers and Icelandic novelist Sjón. Eggers spoke about the film during a live video interview with Film Independent, which is doubling all donations made to the non-profit through April 30.”

https://www.indiewire.com/2020/04/robert-eggers-northman-scale-prep-process-1202225396/


----------



## Santress

New photos shared this morning (April 21, 2020):




*paulinhoguerreiro*_10  it was a pleasure to take a picture with these 2 stars zlatan football idol and actor alexander askargård..
#zlatanibrahimovic #milan
#alexanderskarsgard #hollywood






https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagra...3&ig_cache_key=MjI5MjIwMjkzOTg1NDM1MTYxMA==.2

Source:  The April 21, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/jeanc06/


----------



## bellebottomblues

Finally, pictures!  Thanks Santress.    He looks great!  Anyone have any idea what his shirt says?


----------



## Propagandalf

The mother in me really wishes he was practicing social distancing and not touching people. The fan in me is glad he is still taking photos and getting close. 

I am liking the long messy hair.


----------



## Propagandalf

Shirt says: Just idag är jag stark


----------



## Propagandalf

Shirt for sale here: https://www.intersport.se/klader/t-...-idag-ar-jag-stark-m-t-shirt-herr/bajen-green


----------



## MACBA

don't know the meaning maybe "är" means "are"? I know Swedish has similarities with English.

Btw he should't approach people, didn't he hear about Coronavirus, did he?....


----------



## Propagandalf

I think it means Just today I am strong or Right now I am strong.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New photos shared this morning (April 21, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4714088
> 
> 
> *paulinhoguerreiro*_10  it was a pleasure to take a picture with these 2 stars zlatan football idol and actor alexander askargård..
> #zlatanibrahimovic #milan
> #alexanderskarsgard #hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714099
> 
> 
> https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.12442-15/e35/94506346_2566486133621903_2380745914312136449_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=IM6KcaxW-vsAX9i8wuH&se=7&oh=81dc7f09ee1fa5118e0a864dc5033fa8&oe=5EA11093&ig_cache_key=MjI5MjIwMjkzOTg1NDM1MTYxMA==.2
> 
> Source:  The April 21, 2020 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jeanc06/




He lives! And of course we see him again at something Hammarby related.
He looks good but less beardy. Eta: I too like the longer hair.



Propagandalf said:


> The mother in me really wishes he was *practicing social distancing *and not touching people. The fan in me is glad he is still taking photos and getting close.
> 
> I am liking the long messy hair.





MACBA said:


> don't know the meaning maybe "är" means "are"? I know Swedish has similarities with English.
> 
> *Btw he should't approach people*, didn't he hear about Coronavirus, did he?....



Yes, the lack of social distancing here does concern me. I know the Swedish government has taken less draconian measures, rather they're trusting in the population to self-monitor and police themselves in terms of behavior. We'll see how well that works in the long run.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Hi, This is an old podcast and photo now making the rounds. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0755bff


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Does anyone still have any idea that since the northam is starting ️filiming I understand that the coronavirus  The northam is delayed due to the situation


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Does anyone still have any idea that since the northam is starting ️filiming I understand that the coronavirus  The northam is delayed due to the situation



The Northman will start filming when film production in N. Ireland is given permission to restart. While the lockdown might be lifted before England, it's probably not happening anytime soon.


The easing of coronavirus restrictions in Northern Ireland is not imminent, Stormont’s health minister has warned.
Robin Swann said the fact that the death toll recorded in the last five weeks is higher than during the worst of the Troubles shows “how serious this is”.
Chief medical officer Michael McBride said the region is through the peak of the first wave of Covid-19 but any sudden relaxation of the lockdown could see cases surge again.
The 20 deaths announced in the region on Tuesday was the largest single daily toll since the outbreak began.
There have been 329 deaths recorded by hospital trusts to date in Northern Ireland, but the overall total is expected to be significantly larger when deaths in nursing homes and in the community are factored in...
https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...ireland-not-imminent-says-swann-39164787.html
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-earlier-in-northern-ireland-than-rest-of-uk


----------



## donimv

https://vk.com/video578127443_456239031


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## donimv




----------



## wee drop o bush

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Northman will start filming when film production in N. Ireland is given permission to restart. While the lockdown might be lifted before England, it's probably not happening anytime soon.
> 
> 
> The easing of coronavirus restrictions in Northern Ireland is not imminent, Stormont’s health minister has warned.
> Robin Swann said the fact that the death toll recorded in the last five weeks is higher than during the worst of the Troubles shows “how serious this is”.
> Chief medical officer Michael McBride said the region is through the peak of the first wave of Covid-19 but any sudden relaxation of the lockdown could see cases surge again.
> The 20 deaths announced in the region on Tuesday was the largest single daily toll since the outbreak began.
> There have been 329 deaths recorded by hospital trusts to date in Northern Ireland, but the overall total is expected to be significantly larger when deaths in nursing homes and in the community are factored in...
> https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...ireland-not-imminent-says-swann-39164787.html
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-earlier-in-northern-ireland-than-rest-of-uk



Hi, I’m from Northern Ireland, yeah the lockdown is still in force here. I love that so many great dramas are now filmed here, it will be a real boost for us once filming can start again.


----------



## aussiefan

Oh my Alex looks very well and I am loving the longer hair too ! 
i hope everyone is doing ok and not going totally insane with lockdowns. Where I am in Australia tomorrow Government relaxing a few things. Honestly, I am very worried about it ! I think it’s too soon . Take care All and stay safe and well


----------



## donimv

Does anyone remember the name of this man who is with Alexander. I know this is the architect who was hired to repair the apartment in New York, but what was his name


----------



## bellebottomblues

Ok, so now I can't get the Bajen song from the video with Alex in the 'Right Now I Am Strong' campaign out of my head!  Am I the only one dealing with this?

Also, his long hair has become very attractive to me, as well as him wearing that green t-shirt and his jean jacket.  The cute little smile shows me he is happy being there and I find the fact that he is such a fanboy to be so down to earth and real.

It is good to see him practicing social distancing.  If he had to go out and about, at least he took in a practice at a nearly empty arena watching from the stands, kicking the ball at a distance around in the fresh air and sunshine, and acknowledging his friend with an elbow bump!  Alex is really making quite the effort in this difficult time.  It cannot be easy for him, the social creature that he is.  He is taking care of himself and I appreciate that because I wish for him to stay well.  

If Alex can do it, so can we!    Take great care of yourselves and your loved ones, everyone.


----------



## donimv

I'm also trying to find out what the song is. Does anybody know?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

donimv said:


> I'm also trying to find out what the song is. Does anybody know?


You might want to ask if you have a Swedish friend


----------



## Santress

Flashback Friday photo shared this morning (May 15, 2020) on instagram:

*ateljenkn* ' Photo: Jag Järngänget
Recorded in Överkalix one summer long ago.
#alexanderskarsgard #billskarsgard #rafaeledholm
# Järngänget


----------



## StarrLady

The Northman is to start filming in late July due to Covid-19:


----------



## StarrLady

Vanity Fair does a whole article on The Stand with new pics of Alexander Skarsgard as Randall Flagg:


----------



## donimv

He is really so charismatic, as a person and as an actor, that he was born to play only bad and dark characters to show the other good side of evil


----------



## bellebottomblues

Nice to see the new pictures and read the info. from 'The Stand'. 

It does look like Alex as Randall Flagg will be an enigmatic character in this one.  I can't wait to see him in the role!
I'm not sure if I agree that he is really only cut out to play the dark or bad, though.  I think some of his best work has been where his character is multi-layered and very normal in scope to the story.  That's why he's so talented in my opinion.  He can immerse himself into a role so believably.  I loved him in 'What Maisie Knew' and 'The Hummingbird Project', as well as many others.  He was really well cast as Eric Northman in True Blood.  I am excited to see him in both 'The Stand' and 'Godzilla vs King Kong' simply to see the differences he will bring us in each!


----------



## Santress

Here is the full *Vanity Fair* article.
It's long but gives a good overview:

*Exclusive: Stephen King’s The Stand Comes to Life Again*
A new version of the legendary plague novel—starring Alexander Skarsgård, Whoopi Goldberg, James Marsden, and legions more—was in production just as COVID-19 hit. A preview of our worst nightmares.
BY ANTHONY BREZNICAN

MAY 20, 2020




FORCE FOR GOOD Whoopi Goldberg as Mother Abagail the 108yearold whose followers hold fast to their humanity.

Stephen King didn’t call his novel The Virus. He didn’t call it The Disease or The End of the World As We Know It or anything that nihilistic. He wanted his 1978 book about a global pandemic that takes all but a fraction of human life with it to be called The Stand. When there are no rules, his thinking went, survivors have to make a choice: Do you go full Darwin and indulge dark, selfish instincts or do what’s right for the sake of others? “I wanted to write about bravery,” says King. “At some point, people do have to make a stand.”

The novel remains one of the author’s greatest achievements, and a new limited series adaptation is headed to CBS All Access later this year in the ominous shadow of an actual global pandemic. (The exact launch date is still to be determined.) Showrunners Benjamin Cavell and Taylor Elmore, who first worked together on Justified, are quick to point out that King layered in reassuring themes along with the terrifying ones. “It’s about the fundamental questions of what society owes the individual and what we owe to each other,” says Cavell. “Over the last however-many years, we have sort of taken for granted the structure of democracy. Now, so much of that is being ripped down to the studs. It’s interesting to see a story about people who are rebuilding it from the ground up.”

It’s hard to know what our world will feel like when The Stand begins its nine-episode run, but the coronavirus crisis has only intensified interest in movies like Contagion and Outbreak. The show had to wrap production four days early in March when COVID-19 began to shut down North America, but, as of now, CBS All Access plans to proceed with the release. “It was very surreal, obviously, to start to realize that there was a creeping pandemic the way there was at the beginning of our show,” Cavell says.

“I WANTED TO WRITE ABOUT BRAVERY. AT SOME POINT, PEOPLE DO HAVE TO MAKE A STAND.” —STEPHEN KING

It’s important to note that the virus in The Stand is not an organic virus that leapt to humans from another species. “It’s a literally weaponized human-made device,” says Elmore, noting that an aspect of King’s story was the way humans too often engineer their own self destruction. And there will be no reference to the actual coronavirus. “This is an alternate version of how things could have gone.”

The disease in The Stand is also catastrophically worse than anything we’ve seen in real life, killing more than 99 percent of the population. King tried to quell some fear by tweeting this fact in the early days of the pandemic, but even he now acknowledges the unsettling similarities that have turned up in real life. “When you hear reports that 100,000 or 240,000 people are going to die, you’ve got to take notice, and it is going to be bad. It’s bad right now,” says King, who wrote a new ending to the story that serves as the miniseries’ final episode. “It’s brought the economy to a complete stop. In a lot of ways, I mean, you see the pictures of Times Square or London, and you say, ‘It really is like The Stand.’”

“But the cars aren’t piled up, and nobody’s shooting each other yet,” he added. Not long after that interview, people started showing up at anti-quarantine rallies with assault rifles. Then a security guard at a Family Dollar store was shot in the head after asking a customer to wear a safety mask.




*After the Fall *

Jovan Adepo as Larry Underwood and Heather Graham as Rita Blakemoor.BY ROBERT FALCONER/CBS.

The miniseries will shuffle the chronology of King’s book, meaning it won’t play out the same linear way as the earlier Gary Sinise, Molly Ringwald, Jamey Sheridan miniseries that was a ratings hit for ABC in 1994.

When the new show begins, the plague has already struck. The first episode, directed by The Fault in Our Stars filmmaker Josh Boone, opens with survivors in masks and protective gear cleaning up a neighborhood full of the dead in Boulder, Colorado. These men and women are among the last the remnants of humanity, trying to restart society again. Each of them is immune to the Captain Trips virus that wiped out everyone else they knew. They’re wearing masks and gear because removing countless decaying bodies is grim, messy work.

The showrunners said they loved Contagion—which is why they didn’t think it was necessary to repeat Contagion. “King does this great thing that we made the conscious decision not to do, which is to go to the 10,000-foot view of what’s going on,” Cavell said. “That’s not a luxury that our people have. What does the apocalypse look like from the ground where you can’t see what’s happening other places, you can’t see what’s happening to other people, you can only see your subjective experience?”

As we meet the major characters in the ruined world, we’ll see flashbacks to their old lives at the time the pandemic hit. There’s a musician, Larry Underwood (Jovan Adepo, Watchmen) who scores his first hit single just as life as we know it stops. Heather Graham plays a New York socialite struggling to survive in a necropolis. Henry Zaga plays a deaf man, Nick Andros, who understands human nature well but is not often understood in return, while Amber Heard is Nadine Cross, a conflicted woman drawn toward dark and selfish impulses. Another key character is Greg Kinnear’s Glen Bateman, a widowed sociology professor who was wasting away in grief long before the plague. He was King’s vessel for thoughts on what could rise from the ruins.

“He’s able to say these things that are part of my idea of the way that human nature works. First there’s chaos, and then there’s reintegration,” said King. “So it’s a question of, do things reintegrate in a way that’s good, or do they reintegrate in a way that’s Hitlerian and bad? It could go either way, so I wanted to write about that. I wanted to put those two forces in conflict.”




Owen Teague as Harold Lauder.BY ROBERT FALCONER/CBS.




Owen Teague as Harold Lauder and Odessa Young as Frannie Goldsmith.BY ROBERT FALCONER/CBS.

One of the central figures in this vast cast of characters is Frannie Goldsmith (Odessa Young, A Million Little Pieces), who learns she is pregnant just as the disease takes hold. She is immune to the virus, but will her child be too? “We do focus very much on that story of Fran and the baby,” says Elmore. “What are a modern woman’s motivations in this position, a 20-year-old kid who is pregnant when the world ends? She’s a formidable force in this story.”

Frannie carries within her the literal answer to whether life will go on. “She’s at the crossroads between that responsibility, but then also [wondering], is it cruel to bring children into a failing world?” Young said. “Is it futile if there’s no hope for humanity? Even after the virus has run its course, is it an act of cruelty to continue humanity?”

She is also one of the few survivors who isn’t completely alone. Her oddball neighbor, Harold Lauder (Owen Teague, one of the bullies from the It remake), also appears to be immune, and he has always harbored an uncomfortable crush on her. He claims he wants to protect her, but may actually see this as his chance to control her.


Harold’s prospects fall precipitously when he learns he may not actually be the Last Man on Earth. “Frannie’s very conflicted about the way she feels about Harold,” Elmore said. “Obviously, that’s a huge relationship in the book that is explored in a specific way, and we take tiny liberties with it that an actor like Odessa can use to really make that character feel modern and resonant.”

Frannie eventually will find a much safer companion in Stu Redman (played by James Marsden) a Texas good old boy who was there at the very start of the outbreak. “When we find him, he’s in a locked room in which there are people interacting with him with these hazmat suits on, and they’re not telling him what’s going on,” Cavell says. The series then flashes back to him hanging out at the local gas station when an out-of-control car slammed into the pumps. Inside the car was Patient Zero, a worker at an American bioweapon lab who escaped just as it was being locked down. With him escaped the virus that would end the world.

Among those who witnessed the crash, Stu was the only one to live more than a few days, and he became a guinea pig as the government tried in vain to study and stop the outbreak. There are others like Frannie, who are also immune, but it takes them a while to all find each other. And not all of the survivors are good people.

They are pulling apart into two groups, who view each other first with suspicion, then with contempt, and they don’t see things the same way at all. (Another prescient similarity to our own world.)

Here’s where things go supernatural. In the ashes of what used to be, the new tribes head for a clash that could fulfill the prophecy of Armageddon.




ANGELS AND DEVILS
Alexander Skarsgård as demonic Randall Flagg.BY ROBERT FALCONER/CBS.

*The Good, the Bad, and the Otherworldly*

Nat Wolff (Paper Towns) plays the flip side of Stu—an equally hardscrabble survivor named Lloyd Henreid, who survives Captain Trips while behind bars after committing a murderous robbery. He and Stu watch the fall of the world from similar perspectives, albeit for different reasons. “It’s like, what would happen if you had to witness the apocalypse from inside a locked room?” Cavell said. “At a certain point there’s a riot going on in the prison around him but he’s restricted, essentially, to the view that he has just out of his cell because that’s all you can see.”

Lloyd may be immune to the virus, but not to starvation. He is near the end in his locked cell when he gets a visitor named Randall Flagg, who holds the key not just to his cell but to a lawless new kingdom he’s setting up in the only place that seems right—Las Vegas.

Flagg (played by Alexander Skarsgård) is the only one of the major characters in The Stand who is not quite human. In King’s novel, he was a denim-clad fringe-dweller practicing minor league acts of malfeasance and magic before the end of the world summons him to the majors. He is a demonic presence who appears throughout King’s work, and Skarsgård plays him here as a charismatic rockabilly demon.

His true power is the ability to bring out the worst in his followers. Another, let’s say, similarity to real life. “He’s so charming and he’s so handsome, and so powerful—I mean genuinely powerful, able to perform these sort of miracles where he could levitate himself and he has these actual powers,” Elmore said. “And yet he needs this adulation and this kind of worship from these people whom he’s summoned to him. He needs to have them make a show all the time of how grateful they are to him.”

“And there’s something fundamentally weak about that,” Cavell added. “Does it remind you of someone you know?”

“There are stark differences between Flagg and certain other people we could allude to,” Elmore says. For instance? “Flagg is so beautiful, he is absolutely a lion-like God figure. With perfect hair and…and also, there’s a softness to Alex’s performance that I think is fascinating. Alex just plays it where you feel not only sympathy for this character, but you hopefully understand why it’s so easy for people to gravitate toward him. He’s just magnetic, he’s just absolutely fascinating to watch. He’s galvanizing as a leader.”





Alexander Skarsgård as Randall Flagg and Nat Wolff as Lloyd Henreid.BY ROBERT FALCONER/CBS.

Survivors who are drawn to decency unite around Mother Abagail, played by Whoopi Goldberg, who has endured the worst the world has to offer and kept her strength and empathy intact over the course of 108 years. “Well, that’s what she says,” said Goldberg. “She’s older, I think.”

“She is very, very righteous and very good. But really flawed I feel,” said Goldberg, who had wanted to play the part 26 years ago when the first miniseries was produced. “I’ve been fighting with not making her the Magic Negro because she’s complicated.”

Like many prophets from scripture, Mother Abagail’s main flaw is doubt. Something powerful and unknowable is trying to speak to her—speak through her—but the old woman resists it at first. “She doesn’t listen when God is talking to her. And she tends to go her own way because she’s been like this her whole life,” Goldberg said. “It takes her a little while to figure out that there’s something bigger than her.”

What qualities does Mother Abagail have that make her a leader for those who are drawn to decency? “We love old people. We just do,” said Goldberg. “On top of everything else they have been, and seen, and have different ideas and are probably trying to lead us in a good way. And if you show up in somebody’s dreams generally they do pay attention.”

That’s another weird parallel from The Stand that has popped up in real life. People are having similar dreams, probably compelled by stress. In this story, Mother Abagail uses those visions to draw decent people to Boulder, where she resides in a desolate nursing home, at her ancient age the unlikeliest survivor of all.

“There’s just an intensity to her that you’ve seen in all these roles, there’s something sort of gruff and hard underneath the surface, but there’s also such a warmth to it,” Elmore says. “The way she plays this role is just this beautiful split up the middle. She’s not this saintly old, ‘Oh, please take care of this.’ She’s a hard-living woman. She backs you down. She’s a general.”

For those who’ve made it through the worst, she magnifies the humanity and power that they need to keep going.



Odessa Young as expectant mother Frannie Goldsmith.BY JAMES MINCHIN/CBS.

*Light in the Tunnel*

How will all this play months from now? Will people crave pandemic stories the way they have already, or will fatigue supplant the curiosity. These are things King wonders too. “Whether or not anybody will want to watch it in the aftermath of coronavirus, I don’t know,” he said. “The book is selling—The Stand, the novel, is selling—so…” King is no stranger to the question: Why are people drawn to the things that scare them the most? But he doesn’t have an easy answer for it. “That’s a discussion for a whole college course,” he said.

It may seem strange to say The Stand is a story of hope, but for all the loss and pain and failure the world witnessed over the past few months, we have also seen countless examples of kindness, unity, generosity and fearlessness, not just from doctors and nurses but often from very King-ian heroes: grocery store clerks, garbage collectors, neighbors looking after neighbors. That’s one final parallel between the book and our sometimes anguished reality. It may be why the book is so beloved, and why it may still resonate after all we’ve endured recently.

You could say King built his long career on exposure therapy, delivering story after story that make people confront the worst things imaginable. But for every shape-shifting killer clown or crazed father in an empty hotel, he also imbued his narratives with optimism and decency. If Cavell and Taylor have done their job, The Stand will possess the same.

Characters sacrifice for each other. Sometimes they die for each other. King’s villains in this story often chill us by giving in to their worst impulses, but his heroes always think beyond themselves. They stand for something bigger.

Source:  https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2020/05/stephen-kings-the-stand-exclusive-first-look


----------



## StarrLady

bellebottomblues said:


> Nice to see the new pictures and read the info. from 'The Stand'.
> 
> It does look like Alex as Randall Flagg will be an enigmatic character in this one.  I can't wait to see him in the role!
> I'm not sure if I agree that he is really only cut out to play the dark or bad, though.  I think some of his best work has been where his character is multi-layered and very normal in scope to the story.  That's why he's so talented in my opinion.  He can immerse himself into a role so believably.  I loved him in 'What Maisie Knew' and 'The Hummingbird Project', as well as many others.  He was really well cast as Eric Northman in True Blood.  I am excited to see him in both 'The Stand' and 'Godzilla vs King Kong' simply to see the differences he will bring us in each!


I agree that he can play good guys as well. I discovered him in The Legend of Tarzan where he played a likeable hero and did a great job there too.

As the Vanity Fair article points out, The Stand deals with a worldwide pandemic which is what the world is currently dealing with, making The Stand very topical if it is released this year as they plan. It will be interesting to see Alex play this charismatic character, he has received a lot of praise from the director. I like his longer hair in the pictures.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I liked the article,  Pleasantly long, including a lot of information about The Stand.  The description pertaining to Randall Flagg as being Otherworldly knocked my socks off!  Lots to look forward to.  I think he'll do a great job with it.
I also loved The Legend of Tarzan.  Good guy hero takes care of those he cares about.


----------



## donimv

After the initial euphoria, I am now very worried that the King series may be boycotted by viewers. Wherever the TV channel, CBS, promotes the show from below, there is an avalanche of comments from dissatisfied viewers over Amber Hart's participation. They openly oppose her permission to participate in the series and chant that they will not watch because of her. This is a very bad start. I was glad that this could be a top performance for Alexander, which would bring him new awards for next year. What do you think. There are an awful lot of protesters, all negative, because of Amber Hart. If this series does not gain the relevant audience, it will not enter the critics' rating at all. And television probably won't make a sequel like it originally thought.


----------



## StarrLady

donimv said:


> After the initial euphoria, I am now very worried that the King series may be boycotted by viewers. Wherever the TV channel, CBS, promotes the show from below, there is an avalanche of comments from dissatisfied viewers over Amber Hart's participation. They openly oppose her permission to participate in the series and chant that they will not watch because of her. This is a very bad start. I was glad that this could be a top performance for Alexander, which would bring him new awards for next year. What do you think. There are an awful lot of protesters, all negative, because of Amber Hart. If this series does not gain the relevant audience, it will not enter the critics' rating at all. And television probably won't make a sequel like it originally thought.


I think you mean the actress Amber Heard who is in The Stand.

I wouldn’t worry too much because the internet tends to get a bunch of “critics” who are just very vocal and post a lot. I saw this posted on a big entertainment site and the reactions were positive with many saying they will watch it. And yet, as I just said, a bunch of posters on the internet don’t represent the general public in many cases anyways. I don’t think the general public cares that much that Amber Heard is cast in this. So I’m not too concerned. I don’t recall anything about a sequel being planned. Hopefully, Alex and this will get good reviews. With the current popularity of films like Contagion, I think this has a good chance of capturing the public’s attention.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Vanity Fair does a whole article on The Stand with new pics of Alexander Skarsgard as Randall Flagg:




Glad to see pics and info about The Stand. 



bellebottomblues said:


> Nice to see the new pictures and read the info. from 'The Stand'.
> 
> It does look like Alex as Randall Flagg will be an enigmatic character in this one.  I can't wait to see him in the role!
> *I'm not sure if I agree that he is really only cut out to play the dark or bad, though*.  I think some of his best work has been where his character is multi-layered and very normal in scope to the story.  That's why he's so talented in my opinion.  He can immerse himself into a role so believably.  I loved him in 'What Maisie Knew' and 'The Hummingbird Project', as well as many others.  He was really well cast as Eric Northman in True Blood.  I am excited to see him in both 'The Stand' and 'Godzilla vs King Kong' simply to see the differences he will bring us in each!



He's great at playing the baddie, almost too great, but he really can play most any type of character so I don't to see him typecast in Flagg/Perry Wright type roles.



StarrLady said:


> I think you mean the actress Amber Heard who is in The Stand.
> 
> I wouldn’t worry too much because the internet tends to get a bunch of “critics” who are just very vocal and post a lot. I saw this posted on a big entertainment site and the reactions were positive with many saying they will watch it. And yet, as I just said, a bunch of posters on the internet don’t represent the general public in many cases anyways. I don’t think the general public cares that much that Amber Heard is cast in this. So I’m not too concerned. I don’t recall anything about a sequel being planned. Hopefully, Alex and this will get good reviews. With the current popularity of films like Contagion, I think this has a good chance of capturing the public’s attention.



I'm not worried about the series either. If it got terrible reviews I'd worry, but we're months away from knowing that.


----------



## donimv

https://www.ihorror.com/the-company-of-the-mad-the-stand-podcast-coming-may-29th/
To learn more about _The Company of the Mad: The Stand Podcast_ visit their official website and mark your calendars for* May 29, 2020 for their debut episode!*


----------



## Santress

Pic shared today (May 22, 2020) on instagram:




*mrhiggins74 *Barhäng på söder #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #moneybrother #swedishatitsbest

Bar hangings on the south #tarzan #alexanderskarsgard #moneybrother #swedishatitsbest


----------



## lilopond23045




----------



## lilopond23045

75972293_3446627965366214_1227455782400697921_n.mp4
87073875_861685717687205_5132613214743711566_n.mp4

2 new video of Alex in the background, too lazy to do the whole uploading thing.

if anybody wants to upload them the right way here's the account 
*@emilaxing.mp3 (stories)*


----------



## shesnochill

This may be the best thread on TPF yet. Lol


----------



## aussiefan

Hello thank you to Santress and everyone who posted Alex news. So happy Northman will start filming soon - sure we will see some photos from Ireland. I can’t wait to see that movie very excited fantastic director!
I believe The Stand will be well received as Stephen King is again very popular with all his tv adaptations on streaming services.
Alex is going to be very busy and that’s great  more movies and lots of promos too 
Alex looks like he has been in the sun quite a bit in the short video.


----------



## donimv

aussiefan said:


> Hello thank you to Santress and everyone who posted Alex news. So happy Northman will start filming soon - sure we will see some photos from Ireland. I can’t wait to see that movie very excited fantastic director!
> I believe The Stand will be well received as Stephen King is again very popular with all his tv adaptations on streaming services.
> Alex is going to be very busy and that’s great  more movies and lots of promos too
> Alex looks like he has been in the sun quite a bit in the short video.


More like a party.


----------



## jooa

aussiefan said:


> Alex looks like he has been in the sun quite a bit in the short video.


I agree  Almost you can't see his eyebrows or eyelashes and the beard is so blond, even his hair faded in the sun  ... so good when you have a house by the sea.


----------



## Santress

New photo of Alex in Södermalm shared today (May 27, 2020) on instagram:




*ringgaard*:  “They got the honor of cutting a celebrity .”



via *gustafskarsgard_news* May 27 insta story

https://www.instagram.com/gustafskarsgard_news/


----------



## StarrLady

Alex looks really good in these recent pictures. I love the longer hair!

This article gives a few more details about Godzilla vs Kong:
“Chances are Alexander Skarsgard’s geologist will play a central role, given his character will seemingly be placed in close proximity to Kong.”

https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/godzilla-vs-kong-prequel-comic/


----------



## donimv




----------



## M.Skarsgård

heard that tuva novotny is dating Alexander Skarsgård


Published July 23, 2019 at 7:09 AM
Actors Alexander Skarsgård and Tuva Novotny were seen in Ica Aspo in Karlskrona this weekend, writes BLT.
Ica shoppers bought this weekend when Alexander Skarsgård and Tuva Novotny entered the store. They are known to both Swedish and international film audiences.
The visit has become the main topic of discussion among the islands, but it is not known what they did in Aspo.
Some seem to believe that the Actors were at the wedding, and others visited Johan Wester from the comedian duo HippHipp, who has a summer cottage on the island.
According to the BLT, they should have bought anyway - a can of mustard.


----------



## YourNemesis

donimv said:


>


Nice to see Alex hanging out with his friends. But this is taken by a private IG account.
Did you take their permission or something to post it on a public board?

Btw, hello everyone!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Alex looks really good in these recent pictures. I love the longer hair!
> 
> This article gives a few more details about Godzilla vs Kong:
> “Chances are Alexander Skarsgard’s geologist will play a central role, given his character will seemingly be placed in close proximity to Kong.”
> 
> https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/godzilla-vs-kong-prequel-comic/



He does look really good in the recent photos.

I hope that GvK gets released this year, but the reality is trying to figure out where we'll be in terms of the pandemic is hard. Will we be in another lockdown? Or will people have figured out social distancing by then and be better prepared for another wave? So we don't have another total lockdown?



M.Skarsgård said:


> heard that tuva novotny is dating Alexander Skarsgård
> Published July 23, 2019 at 7:09 AM
> Actors Alexander Skarsgård and Tuva Novotny were seen in Ica Aspo in Karlskrona this weekend, writes BLT.
> Ica shoppers bought this weekend when Alexander Skarsgård and Tuva Novotny entered the store. They are known to both Swedish and international film audiences.
> The visit has become the main topic of discussion among the islands, but it is not known what they did in Aspo.
> Some seem to believe that the Actors were at the wedding, and others visited Johan Wester from the comedian duo HippHipp, who has a summer cottage on the island.
> According to the BLT, they should have bought anyway - a can of mustard.



Oooh, they bought mustard, it totally means they're dating!

Being somewhat serious, they could be dating, or not, or somewhere inbetween.


----------



## lilopond23045

since last summer I've heard that Alex has been "linked" with least 3 women just by glancing at the comments on various forums and the only thing I keep thinking about is how the hell has he been with all these ladies while he's working and not being in one country for more than 3 months


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does look really good in the recent photos.
> 
> I hope that GvK gets released this year, but the reality is trying to figure out where we'll be in terms of the pandemic is hard. Will we be in another lockdown? Or will people have figured out social distancing by then and be better prepared for another wave? So we don't have another total lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, they bought mustard, it totally means they're dating!
> 
> Being somewhat serious, they could be dating, or not, or somewhere inbetween.


Yes, Covid-19 has created so much uncertainty in the industry. There are two major movies with July 2020 release dates (Tenet and Mulan) but they may still be moved, release dates are still in a total state of flux. It is impossible to know what will happen with November releases and if some movies will be moved to accommodate others which were supposed to come out in the spring or summer.

I also really want to see GvK this year but like you said, who knows what will happen?

All films have ceased filming (not just The Northman). It is a very difficult time for the industry. Theatres and studios are losing tons of money and there is so much uncertainty.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He does look really good in the recent photos.
> 
> I hope that GvK gets released this year, but the reality is trying to figure out where we'll be in terms of the pandemic is hard. Will we be in another lockdown? Or will people have figured out social distancing by then and be better prepared for another wave? So we don't have another total lockdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, they bought mustard, it totally means they're dating!
> 
> Being somewhat serious, they could be dating, or not, or somewhere inbetween.


 Along with Facebook alexander skarsgard one claims that speculation is true. Although there is no evidence.. Wdw tuva novotny is married


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Feira said:


> So Alex and Tuva are dating and have been for the past YEAR?


https://m.whosdatedwho.com/dating/tuva-novotny


----------



## YourNemesis

If whosdatedwho says so, then it's accurate.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> If whosdatedwho says so, then it's accurate.


https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0637259/bio?mode=desktop&ref_=m_ft_dsk
There's more


https://alchetron.com/Tuva-Novotny


----------



## YourNemesis

Wow, you seem to have done a pretty  thorough research about Tuva. 
Then how is it possible that you haven't already found out they had broken up long ago?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> Wow, you seem to have done a pretty  thorough research about Tuva.
> Then how is it possible that you haven't already found out they had broken up long ago?


nowhere to say that they are break up but nowhere does it say that tuva and alex are dating


----------



## YourNemesis

Your research is incomplete.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> Your research is incomplete.


Tell me where to get the information and don't mind if Alex and tuva are dating.


----------



## YourNemesis

I most certainly do not mind at all if Alex and Tuva are dating. It's quite the opposite. It's almost everyone else who seem to be going bananas over even a simple rumour of them together.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> I most certainly do not mind at all if Alex and Tuva are dating. It's quite the opposite. It's almost everyone else who seem to be going bananas over even a simple rumour of them together.


would you think alex wants a younger woman and a british woman, as he has said many times in the press and someone interview .. i don't want to argue about this british woman


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Ah, the possibility that Alex may have a new girlfriend is bringing the 'newbies' out. 




M.Skarsgård said:


> would you think alex wants a younger woman and a british woman, as he has said many times in the press and someone interview .. i don't want to argue about this british woman



No, he actually hasn't said he wants a younger British girlfriend many times in interviews. Again, much of what he says in interviews can be very sarcastic, and in terms of his personal life, probably deliberately misleading.

And WDW is hardly an authoritative source.

Is he dating Tuva? As I commented earlier, who knows? Maybe yes, maybe no. Perhaps we'll find out eventually. Or perhaps they'll just continue to hang out in large groups while actually being on a date, just to confuse the fandom.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Ah, the possibility that Alex may have a new girlfriend is bringing the 'newbies' out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he actually hasn't said he wants a younger British girlfriend many times in interviews. Again, much of what he says in interviews can be very sarcastic, and in terms of his personal life, probably deliberately misleading.
> 
> And WDW is hardly an authoritative source.
> 
> Is he dating Tuva? As I commented earlier, who knows? Maybe yes, maybe no. Perhaps we'll find out eventually. Or perhaps they'll just continue to hang out in large groups while actually being on a date, just to confuse the fandom.


This was just Facebook with alexander skarsgard speak ask freely On the site that rumours began to rumor and since they were last year Aspö tuva and Alex  They were there together, and they thought they'd read somewhere at the wedding and some john wester at the cabin. Imbd says tuva living lives in Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Feira said:


> It is important that they have mustard. She will not give birth to 9 children. Too bad for Alexander. But it was expected. Young women want men who lead a healthy lifestyle. We all had to understand that. Camilla Rowe chose a younger one. Nobody wants to be with him. Besides Tuva and her two children.


We don't even know if it's true, there's no evidence or pictures. Why would Alex dating mother of 2 children


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Feira said:


> It is important that they have mustard. She will not give birth to 9 children. Too bad for Alexander. But it was expected. Young women want men who lead a healthy lifestyle. We all had to understand that. Camilla Rowe chose a younger one. Nobody wants to be with him. Besides Tuva and her two children.






M.Skarsgård said:


> We don't even know if it's true, there's no evidence or pictures. Why would Alex dating mother of 2 children



Of course we don't know if it's true, but we'll gossip about anyway, because this is a gossip site. Plus it's been awhile since we've had anything in his personal life to talk about.
And why wouldn't Alex date a mom? He's done it before.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Of course we don't know if it's true, but we'll gossip about anyway, because this is a gossip site. Plus it's been awhile since we've had anything in his personal life to talk about.
> And why wouldn't Alex date a mom? He's done it before.


Charlize Theron It's just a rumor.


----------



## lilopond23045

Im so confused.

Correct me If Im wrong, a year ago a news website posted that the two of them were seen at a store buying mustard and everybody in the town was excited about the news of two famous people being spotted in their area.

A year later people from various fan forums are insinuating and believing that they're dating based on that tiny article. Correct?

Have there been more photos or new update or even twitter spotting since last summer?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

lilopond23045 said:


> Im so confused.
> 
> Correct me If Im wrong, a year ago a news website posted that the two of them were seen at a store buying mustard and everybody in the town was excited about the news of two famous people being spotted in their area.
> 
> A year later people from various fan forums are insinuating and believing that they're dating based on that tiny article. Correct?
> 
> Have there been more photos or new update or even twitter spotting since last summer?


https://se.njus.me/se/nyheter/handel/0/8331567/snackis-bland-oborna-skarsgard-dok-upp-pa-aspo


----------



## lilopond23045

M.Skarsgård said:


> https://se.njus.me/se/nyheter/handel/0/8331567/snackis-bland-oborna-skarsgard-dok-upp-pa-aspo


Already seen that a year ago,

but is that really the only thing that is convincing everybody?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

lilopond23045 said:


> Already seen that a year ago,
> 
> but is that really the only thing that is convincing everybody?




actually I try to look for them in pictures or article to confirm that the relationship would be true.I can't find anything

how reliable is IMDB


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> Im so confused.
> 
> Correct me If Im wrong, a year ago a news website posted that the two of them were seen at a store buying mustard and everybody in the town was excited about the news of two famous people being spotted in their area.
> 
> A year later people from various fan forums are insinuating and believing that they're dating based on that tiny article. Correct?
> 
> Have there been more photos or new update or even twitter spotting since last summer?



They were part of that large group that went on vacation last July.
She lives in Denmark, and Dada posted from Denmark a few days after The Northman production shutdown. I don't think there was any proof that Alex was there, but ...
Now that Denmark's lockdown has been lifted she's been spotted back in Stockholm, hanging out with Alex and friends-this is from Johan's account which is now back to private.
So it's just circumstantial, no coupled up pictures or anything like that.

And the whole 'they bought mustard!' just reminds me of this :


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They were part of that large group that went on vacation last July.
> She lives in Denmark, and Dada posted from Denmark a few days after The Northman production shutdown. I don't think there was any proof that Alex was there, but ...
> Now that Denmark's lockdown has been lifted she's been spotted back in Stockholm, hanging out with Alex and friends-this is from Johan's account which is now back to private.
> So it's just circumstantial, no coupled up pictures or anything like that.
> 
> And the whole 'they bought mustard!' just reminds me of this :




this just reminds me of 2 years ago in LA with Camilla, they were almost married in some peoples eyes, then he left LA after BLL filming ended and never heard of her again.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> this just reminds me of 2 years ago in LA with Camilla, they were almost married in some peoples eyes, then he left LA after BLL filming ended and never heard of her again.



At least with Camille we had actual video of her ever-so-briefly sitting on his knee while watching a soccer match. 
And then, yes, never to be seen together again.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

M.Skarsgård said:


> This was just Facebook with alexander skarsgard speak ask freely On the site that rumours began to rumor and since they were last year Aspö tuva and Alex  They were there together, and they thought they'd read somewhere at the wedding and some john wester at the cabin. Imbd says tuva living lives in Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## StarrLady

On IMDb, Godzilla vs Kong has been updated from “post-production” to “completed” which is a good sign because it indicates that the film is finally finished.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> On IMDb, Godzilla vs Kong has been updated from “post-production” to “completed” which is a good sign because it indicates that the film is finally finished.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/


Is there any information that what role Does Alex play Godzilla vs Kong.?


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is there any information that what role Does Alex play Godzilla vs Kong.?


Yes. I posted a bunch of articles that discuss the character that Alex will be playing. The latest one that discusses his role in GvK is just 2 pages ago.


----------



## scarlet555

StarrLady said:


> On IMDb, Godzilla vs Kong has been updated from “post-production” to “completed” which is a good sign because it indicates that the film is finally finished.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0002907/



At least he's in it, that will bring me some comfort when I have to watch it, because I will HAVE to watch it lol!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Rosa Decidua

New pic of Alex with friends shared on June 5, 2020 on Instagram:


*bergmanama*: Camp KIEV 2020


And yes, that’s Tuva Novotny near Dada


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Why tho do Tuva and Dada look more like a couple than Tuva and Alex?


----------



## YourNemesis

They're sitting next to each other so they're a couple.
Since Tuva is wearing a wedding ring they're most likely secretly married as well. 
Alex is apparently the best man and thirdwhiling it.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> They were part of that large group that went on vacation last July.
> She lives in Denmark, and Dada posted from Denmark a few days after The Northman production shutdown. I don't think there was any proof that Alex was there, but ...
> Now that Denmark's lockdown has been lifted she's been spotted back in Stockholm, hanging out with Alex and friends-this is from Johan's account which is now back to private.
> So it's just circumstantial, no coupled up pictures or anything like that.
> 
> And the whole 'they bought mustard!' just reminds me of this :



For that matter, there could have been ten people grocery shopping together that day and the locals and or gossip columns would have just been talking about those two.


----------



## Aurora222

Rosa Decidua said:


> Why tho do Tuva and Dada look more like a couple than Tuva and Alex?


Her ex that she was with for years has similar hair to dada and actually looks a little bit like him. Maybe she just matches that look well?


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Aurora222 said:


> Her ex that she was with for years has similar hair to dada and actually looks a little bit like him. Maybe she just matches that look well?


Maybe she dates Dada? Why does everyone say she and Alex are a couple? Is there anything more than a few pics where they (Alex and Tuva) don’t look like a couple at all or not even pictured together? Maybe I just don’t know something.


----------



## Aurora222

Rosa Decidua said:


> Maybe she dates Dada? Why does everyone say she and Alex are a couple? Is there anything more than a few pics where they (Alex and Tuva) don’t look like a couple at all or not even pictured together? Maybe I just don’t know something.


I don’t think we can count on the posted pics to indicate one thing or another. I’m sure everyone here could argue that she is with Alex because the pics are not if the two of them as easily as they could argue that she isn’t, for the same reason. I think the logic of her being with Alex is that they seem more like professional equals than she does with dada, but his Aussie friend runs a company she founded and she still ?dated him.  We don’t even know if Tuva is single.  We just know she is popping up more, or at least it seems like she is.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Tuva doesn't like to talk about her private life, but if you do a quick Google search you quickly find out that the Norwegian she has lived with for 10 years is the adventurer Nicolai Bjerrum Lersbryggen.  Together they have two children and reside in Copenhagen.


----------



## Bastetan

https://www.kk.no/underholdning/jeg-driter-i-om-jeg-er-kvinne-eller-mann/67745732


----------



## Bastetan

https://ethnicelebs.com/tuva-novotny -2017


----------



## Bastetan

https://alchetron.com/Tuva-Novotny 
May 31, 2020


----------



## YourNemesis

Thanks but I think I am going to go with her *OWN* words in the following article where she says it's not actually a divorce since they never got married.  

https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/a/7lRB6B/ola-rapace-pa-dejt-med-tuva-novotny

Oops.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> Thanks but I think I am going to go with her *OWN* words in the following article where she says it's not actually a divorce since they never got married.
> 
> https://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/a/7lRB6B/ola-rapace-pa-dejt-med-tuva-novotny
> 
> Oops.


Did You Know tuva novotny imbd
Trivia
Gave birth to a daughter named Ella Bjerrum Lersbryggen in 2007. The father is her long-term partner Nicolai Bjerrum Lersbryggen.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> For that matter, *there could have been ten people grocery shopping together* that day and the locals and or gossip columns would have just been talking about those two.





Aurora222 said:


> *I don’t think we can count on the posted pics to indicate one thing or another.* I’m sure everyone here could argue that she is with Alex because the pics are not if the two of them as easily as they could argue that she isn’t, for the same reason. I think the logic of her being with Alex is that they seem more like professional equals than she does with Dada, but his Aussie friend runs a company she founded and she still ?dated him.  We don’t even know if Tuva is single.  We just know she is popping up more, or at least it seems like she is.



But if the 'source' didn't know who the other people were then they don't really matter!

She's with Dada because she's sitting next to Dada. She's with Alex but sitting next to Dada because she wants to confuse any Alex fans that see the picture. She's dating both of them. She's dating whomever took the pic. I'm sure I've missed some obvious scenarios.




YourNemesis said:


> They're sitting next to each other so they're a couple.
> Since Tuva is wearing a wedding ring they're most likely secretly married as well.
> Alex is apparently the best man and thirdwhiling it.



Yes, she and Dada getting married and Alex is just hanging around with them until The Northman starts production again.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> But if the 'source' didn't know who the other people were then they don't really matter!
> 
> She's with Dada because she's sitting next to Dada. She's with Alex but sitting next to Dada because she wants to confuse any Alex fans that see the picture. She's dating both of them. She's dating whomever took the pic. I'm sure I've missed some obvious scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she and Dada getting married and Alex is just hanging around with them until The Northman starts production again.


I think you got them all 

Is it time to discuss whether the cute little curly haired kid is related to dada?  That hair, there must be a relationship.  Perhaps the secret love child of dada and Tuva? ( please don’t yell at me I’m just trying to make a joke !!!!)


----------



## lilopond23045

Whats so funny is that all of this started because two people ran an errand a year ago. I wouldn't be shocked if someone suggested that they all are in a throuple relationship


----------



## CebuBlue

The only thing I understood was “guacamole” and “chili con queso”! Lol!


----------



## Santress

Also found here:



Here's what he's saying.
Translation from NordanSwede of the ASkarsLibrary:

On June 14th we will start a new season at the Söder stadium. Unfortunately, it’s going to be without supporters in the seats. So we’re launching "hemma stödet" (home support) - a way for supporters to “buy” tickets even though they are watching the game from home.

if you’re at home with your potato chips and homemade guacamole ...invite some friends and as an admission ticket ask them to go online to hammarbyfotball and buy a support “ticket” for 50 kroner. You can also download a flag that you can use on social media. Remember to use the hash tag #hemmastödet in your posts.

Have fun but remember to keep a bit of distance.

No making out.


----------



## Bastetan

Sex with Tuva is not good. He looks ****ed up. Alexa - come back.


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Oh, I’m glad the forum is back


----------



## StarrLady

The director of GvK has tweeted that due to Covid-19, the film’s release will be moved to May 21, 2021.



			https://twitter.com/DiscussingFilm/status/1271604202624745473/photo/1


----------



## Rosa Decidua

StarrLady said:


> The director of GvK has tweeted that due to Covid-19, the film’s release will be moved to May 21, 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DiscussingFilm/status/1271604202624745473/photo/1


Well, that was expected. At least they'll be able to do a better promo campaign than it could’ve been this year.


----------



## StarrLady

Rosa Decidua said:


> Well, that was expected. At least they'll be able to do a better promo campaign than it could’ve been this year.


Yes, that’s true. They moved it to the spot for another big film (Matrix 4) that was delayed. Wonder Woman and other blockbusters were moved, so everything shifted. Like you said, it does probably mean more promo.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Bastetan

This is good news for everyone. But it's hard to wait for Godzilla. I lost all hope. This year will be boring.


----------



## StarrLady

This article indicates that New Regency has new financing and confirms that The Northman is one of its upcoming projects.

”New Regency distributes films worldwide through Walt Disney’s 20th Century Studios. It’s upcoming slate includes Adrian Lyne’s Deep Water, Everybody’s Talking about Jamie, an untitled original film from David O. Russell starring Christian Bale, Michael B. Jordan and Margot Robbie and Robert Eggers’ The Northman with Alexander Skarsgard, Nicole Kidman and Willem Dafoe.”









						New Regency Locks In $825 Million In Fresh Capital In Deals With Banks, Carlyle Group
					

New Regency has closed on a pair of financing deals that give it up to $825 million in fresh capital for new production, founder Arnon Milchan and chairman-CEO Yariv Milchan announced Tuesday. The …




					deadline.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> This article indicates that New Regency has new financing and confirms that The Northman is one of its upcoming projects.
> 
> ”New Regency distributes films worldwide through Walt Disney’s 20th Century Studios. It’s upcoming slate includes Adrian Lyne’s Deep Water, Everybody’s Talking about Jamie, an untitled original film from David O. Russell starring Christian Bale, Michael B. Jordan and Margot Robbie and Robert Eggers’ The Northman with Alexander Skarsgard, Nicole Kidman and Willem Dafoe.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Regency Locks In $825 Million In Fresh Capital In Deals With Banks, Carlyle Group
> 
> 
> New Regency has closed on a pair of financing deals that give it up to $825 million in fresh capital for new production, founder Arnon Milchan and chairman-CEO Yariv Milchan announced Tuesday. The …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


When  Filming begins and where


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> When  Filming begins and where


In your previous post, you posted that filming starts August 1, 2020 in Belfast, Northern Ireland and Iceland which should answer your questions.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> In your previous post, you posted that filming starts August 1 in Belfast, Ireland which should answer your questions.



This upcoming project where is also margot robbie not northam


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> This upcoming project where is also margot robbie not northam


Margot Robbie has nothing to do with The Northman, the article is referring to another movie that she is involved with.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Margot Robbie has nothing to do with The Northman, the article is referring to another movie that she is involved with.



That's what I'm talking about.  The article


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> I just meant this article.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> That's what I'm talking about.  The article
> ⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️⬇️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Regency Locks In $825 Million In Fresh Capital In Deals With Banks, Carlyle Group
> 
> 
> New Regency has closed on a pair of financing deals that give it up to $825 million in fresh capital for new production, founder Arnon Milchan and chairman-CEO Yariv Milchan announced Tuesday. The …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's this movie, which is being produced by New Regency.
https://variety.com/2020/film/news/margot-robbie-christian-bale-david-o-russell-1203501662/


----------



## Bastetan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Margot Robbie has nothing to do with The Northman, the article is referring to another movie that she is involved with.


This explains why Margo Robbie was so kind to Alexander at the January awards. We have so many photos since then. Two different movies under the hat of this film studio. Maybe then she managed to settle with this new film project. There is widespread talk in Iceland that Alexander is focusing on film production. And in Sweden, it is rumored that he and Bill and Stellan are involved with their capital in this production studio. It seems that Alexander seriously wants to leave Hollywood behind and return to Sweden.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's this movie, which is being produced by New Regency.
> https://variety.com/2020/film/news/margot-robbie-christian-bale-david-o-russell-1203501662/




Is there information about this upcoming film New Regency and when will it be filmed and where?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Is there information about this upcoming film New Regency and when will it be filmed and where?


I'm going to note that some movie projects are shrouded in secrecy and this appears to be one of them. And now for this one, if you want info you're going to have to search on your own. Especially as it doesn't have anything to do with Alex.


----------



## Bastetan

https://www.econotimes.com/Nicole-K...ress-reunion-with-Alexander-Skarsgard-1585975
https://lovingvalencia.com/nicole-k...el-reencuentro-con-alexander-skarsgard/20729/
I'm starting to think that Alexander likes 50-year-old actresses with two children. First it was Charlize, then Tuva Novotny, now Nicole Kidman. I thought he had imagination and taste. What does menopause do in men? It's awful.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Bastetan said:


> https://www.econotimes.com/Nicole-K...ress-reunion-with-Alexander-Skarsgard-1585975
> https://lovingvalencia.com/nicole-k...el-reencuentro-con-alexander-skarsgard/20729/
> I'm starting to think that Alexander likes 50-year-old actresses with two children. First it was Charlize, then Tuva Novotny, now Nicole Kidman. I thought he had imagination and taste. What does menopause do in men? It's awful.



“The Northman” is set during the 10th century in Iceland and tells the story of a Nordic prince seeking revenge for the death of his father. Eggers co-wrote the screenplay along with the Icelandic poet and novelist Sjón. If the deal proceeds, Alexander Skarsgård would play the Nordic prince, and Kidman would play his mother.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bastetan said:


> https://www.econotimes.com/Nicole-K...ress-reunion-with-Alexander-Skarsgard-1585975
> https://lovingvalencia.com/nicole-k...el-reencuentro-con-alexander-skarsgard/20729/
> I'm starting to think that Alexander likes 50-year-old actresses with two children. First it was Charlize, then Tuva Novotny, now Nicole Kidman. I thought he had imagination and taste. What does menopause do in men? It's awful.



donimv, is that you?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> donimv, is that you?


Interested in these new members who seem to want to create drama, I heard donimv that he has been blocked


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Nicole Kidman, Keith Urban Divorce Rumors Resurface; Actress Wants To Move To Australia
					

Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban reportedly sparked divorce rumors as the actress allegedly plans to move to Australia while her husband wants to stay in the U.S.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## YourNemesis

The Theatre of the Absurd...


----------



## Rosa Decidua

That rumor about Nicole & Keith divorcing looks like a bad joke. Especially since Nicole just posted this on her IG:


----------



## lilopond23045

A woman is beautiful at every age, only a small minded immature person would think that there's an expiration date for a living person, and if any of us male or female could look as good as Nicole or Charlize in our 50s or close to, we'd be very happy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Rosa Decidua said:


> That rumor about Nicole & Keith divorcing looks like a bad joke. Especially since Nicole just posted this on her IG:



The lesser tabloids have gone with the rumor of Nicole and Alex since BLL filmed in 2016. It's easy for them to dredge it up again on Nicole and Keith's anniversary.  Still not any truth to it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

50's?  Charlize is 44 and Tuva is 40 sooooo.....


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

FreeSpirit71 said:


> 50's?  Charlize is 44 and Tuva is 40 sooooo.....


Numbers are hard, so very hard.


----------



## aussiefan

Grabs the shovel , definitely some bull s**t to clean up in here


----------



## aussiefan

I can’t wait to see Alex on the big screen again  .. actually I miss going to the Cinema so much


----------



## Aurora222

Story seems iffy at the best, especially if New Idea was the source. It’s sort of like taking an In Touch story seriously. Second, I thought their primary home was in Tennessee not Hollywood.  Maybe they live there when Keith is judging the show (I don’t  watch it), if he is still doing that.  But even that is remote.  

The one part I do think is possible is that Nicole may be wanting to move back to Australia.  I would too, if I were her, and while most of us couldn’t do it right now, I’m sure she would be allowed in. A lot of people I know are rethinking where they want to be.   Also, i could believe there might be some disagreement about her doing the Northman right now.  But that doesn’t fit with her moving to Australia. If she wants to go back there because of everything that is going on, can’t believe she would turn around and fly out to film somewhere. 

Will be interested to see if she cancels out of Northman.


----------



## Aurora222

I have a question. Someone posted that the pics of Tuva hanging with the guys came from johan’s ig, which had been private for forever, but went public long enough to post those pics but is now back to private.  Is that correct?  If it is, how long was it public?  Thanks


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> I have a question. Someone posted that the pics of Tuva hanging with the guys came from johan’s ig, which had been private for forever, but went public long enough to post those pics but is now back to private.  Is that correct?  If it is, how long was it public?  Thanks


There's still Private and good so


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Aurora222 said:


> I have a question. Someone posted that the pics of Tuva hanging with the guys came from johan’s ig, which had been private for forever, but went public long enough to post those pics but is now back to private.  Is that correct?  If it is, how long was it public?  Thanks


His IG went public in January and I’m not sure for how long, but when I checked his IG in March (if I remember right) it was private again.


----------



## lilopond23045

Aurora222 said:


> Story seems iffy at the best, especially if New Idea was the source. It’s sort of like taking an In Touch story seriously. Second, I thought their primary home was in Tennessee not Hollywood.  Maybe they live there when Keith is judging the show (I don’t  watch it), if he is still doing that.  But even that is remote.
> 
> The one part I do think is possible is that Nicole may be wanting to move back to Australia.  I would too, if I were her, and while most of us couldn’t do it right now, I’m sure she would be allowed in. A lot of people I know are rethinking where they want to be.   Also, i could believe there might be some disagreement about her doing the Northman right now.  But that doesn’t fit with her moving to Australia. If she wants to go back there because of everything that is going on, can’t believe she would turn around and fly out to film somewhere.
> 
> Will be interested to see if she cancels out of Northman.



If I remember correctly Nicole was filming a show in LA when the lockdown happened, so I wonder how that would play out. I also don't think she would cancel, reading about all the preparation that they've already went through and continue through the pandemic, it would be a great financial loss for them. Frankly, I doubt they're going to film the entire movie at once, things are opening up then closing back down, I wouldn't be surprised if filming would go all the way through 2021.

And regarding that photo it came from a public account, I believe its from the woman in the pic with them


----------



## StarrLady

lilopond23045 said:


> If I remember correctly Nicole was filming a show in LA when the lockdown happened, so I wonder how that would play out. I also don't think she would cancel, reading about all the preparation that they've already went through and continue through the pandemic, it would be a great financial loss for them. Frankly, I doubt they're going to film the entire movie at once, things are opening up then closing back down, I wouldn't be surprised if filming would go all the way through 2021.
> 
> And regarding that photo it came from a public account, I believe its from the woman in the pic with them


I agree. Furthermore, filming is due to start in a month. Nicole is professional and I doubt she would drop out at the last minute.


----------



## Aurora222

aussiefan said:


> I can’t wait to see Alex on the big screen again  .. actually I miss going to the Cinema so much


They just reopened here.  Kind of wish they had stayed closed for longer.  I don’t think they are running any new movies though.


Rosa Decidua said:


> His IG went public in January and I’m not sure for how long, but when I checked his IG in March (if I remember right) it was private again.


thanks for the explanation.  I had never seen it be public so wondered when it happened.


----------



## Bastetan

lilopond23045 said:


> If I remember correctly Nicole was filming a show in LA when the lockdown happened, so I wonder how that would play out. I also don't think she would cancel, reading about all the preparation that they've already went through and continue through the pandemic, it would be a great financial loss for them. Frankly, I doubt they're going to film the entire movie at once, things are opening up then closing back down, I wouldn't be surprised if filming would go all the way through 2021.
> 
> And regarding that photo it came from a public account, I believe its from the woman in the pic with them


https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...th-coast-over-coronavirus-fears-39044951.html


----------



## Bastetan

Nicole Kidman had begun filming for the film in Belfast when the pandemic was announced and she left the set for the safety of her children and husband. They were with Alexander in Belfast and left before all the borders were closed. Alexander Skarsgård was quarantined in Sweden for 14 days.


----------



## YourNemesis

Seriously now, where do you get all these? 
Do they come in your dreams or have such a vivid imagination? Or both?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> If I remember correctly Nicole was filming a show in LA when the lockdown happened, so I wonder how that would play out. I also don't think she would cancel, reading about all the preparation that they've already went through and continue through the pandemic, it would be a great financial loss for them. *Frankly, I doubt they're going to film the entire movie at once, *things are opening up then closing back down, I wouldn't be surprised if filming would go all the way through 2021.
> 
> And regarding *that photo it came from a public account, I believe its from the woman in the pic with them*



Yes, the filming schedule is going to be interesting. Iceland has reopened its film industry, Valter's there now filming a Netflix series, The Northman wasn't scheduled to film that much there. But perhaps they'll reconsider. Because it wouldn't be surprising if NI goes into lockdown again.

The IG pic of Alex, Tuva, Dada and others on the steps of the cottage is from a public account, the pic of Alex's back is from Johan's account, which is private and was private at the time.



Bastetan said:


> Nicole Kidman had begun filming for the film in Belfast when the pandemic was announced and she left the set for the safety of her children and husband. They were with Alexander in Belfast and left before all the borders were closed. Alexander Skarsgård was quarantined in Sweden for 14 days.



As already mentioned, Nicole wasn't in Belfast, she was in LA filming and then in Nashville. And The Northman hadn't started filming yet, though it was about to.
And who the hell knows whether Alex actually self-quarantined after leaving Belfast. Dada didn't, he was in Denmark before he went home to Sweden.


----------



## StarrLady

I thought you might like this tweet. It gives you an aerial view of The Northman set.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I thought you might like this tweet. It gives you an aerial view of The Northman set.



Has already started filming the northam wasn't supposed to start until August 1st. Isn't Europe and the U.S. border closed due to coronavirus


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I thought you might like this tweet. It gives you an aerial view of The Northman set.




Nice scenery, I do hope it means they've started pre-production again.



M.Skarsgård said:


> Has already started filming the northam wasn't supposed to start until August 1st. Isn't Europe and the U.S. border closed due to coronavirus


Filming isn't supposed to start until later, this is most likely still pre-production.
As for the borders, the UK's are open, but most everyone non-UK is going to have to self quarantine for 14 days.






						Coronavirus (COVID-19): travel advice
					

If you are travelling abroad, keep up-to-date with the latest advice for the country you plan travelling to and with the requirements for your return.




					www.nidirect.gov.uk


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, the filming schedule is going to be interesting. Iceland has reopened its film industry, Valter's there now filming a Netflix series, The Northman wasn't scheduled to film that much there. But perhaps they'll reconsider. Because it wouldn't be surprising if NI goes into lockdown again.
> 
> The IG pic of Alex, Tuva, Dada and others on the steps of the cottage is from a public account, the pic of Alex's back is from Johan's account, which is private and was private at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> As already mentioned, Nicole wasn't in Belfast, she was in LA filming and then in Nashville. And The Northman hadn't started filming yet, though it was about to.
> And who the hell knows whether Alex actually self-quarantined after leaving Belfast. Dada didn't, he was in Denmark before he went home to Sweden.


I wonder if they will film in Iceland first.   That is around when he likes to be there for the annual hike.  

Just curious, how do you know dada really was in Denmark? He posted a picture from there, but it could have been an old pic.  Were there other posts from there or did he say something in a post like “having a great time today in Denmark “ on the post?
Assuming he really was there, did someone post pics of him in less than 14 days after that in public?
I’m not saying he was or wasn’t or did or didn’t, i certainly have no idea, I’m just wondering what led you to that conclusion.  I’m thinking maybe I missed some stuff.


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


>



Oh, Bill, you deserve so much better than being lumped into “et al”


----------



## Aurora222

Aurora222 said:


> I wonder if they will film in Iceland first.   That is around when he likes to be there for the annual hike.
> 
> Just curious, how do you know dada really was in Denmark? He posted a picture from there, but it could have been an old pic.  Were there other posts from there or did he say something in a post like “having a great time today in Denmark “ on the post?
> Assuming he really was there, did someone post pics of him in less than 14 days after that in public?
> I’m not saying he was or wasn’t or did or didn’t, i certainly have no idea, I’m just wondering what led you to that conclusion.  I’m thinking maybe I missed some stuff.


Just so everyone knows I know you all know when he goes to Iceland for the hike. Didn’t mean to suggest I was providing new info.  It was more like I was just saying it to myself but after rereading realized it might come off wrong.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Photo shared on instagram today (July 3, 2020):




*riosalesal* #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #biglittlelies


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Santress said:


> Photo shared on instagram today (July 3, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4777060
> 
> 
> *riosalesal* #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #biglittlelies




That person also mentioned that Alex was riding a bike


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> I wonder if they will film in Iceland first.   That is around when he likes to be there for the annual hike.
> 
> Just curious, how do you know dada really was in Denmark? He posted a picture from there, but it could have been an old pic.  Were there other posts from there or did he say something in a post like “having a great time today in Denmark “ on the post?
> Assuming he really was there, did someone post pics of him in less than 14 days after that in public?
> I’m not saying he was or wasn’t or did or didn’t, i certainly have no idea, I’m just wondering what led you to that conclusion.  I’m thinking maybe I missed some stuff.


He also posted a couple of Instastories that were tagged as Denmark.  So I don't think he suddenly started posting old photos of Denmark, and that he was in fact in Denmark at least for a few days after The Northman shut down production. Now whether Alex was with Dada in Denmark, I don't know.




Santress said:


> Photo shared on instagram today (July 3, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4777060
> 
> 
> *riosalesal* #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #biglittlelies



He lives! And look at his hair and shoulder muscles!


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Photo shared on instagram today (July 3, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4777060
> 
> 
> *riosalesal* #thelegendoftarzan #alexanderskarsgård #trueblood #biglittlelies



I am really liking the longer hair! The muscles are nice too.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He also posted a couple of Instastories that were tagged as Denmark.  So I don't think he suddenly started posting old photos of Denmark, and that he was in fact in Denmark at least for a few days after The Northman shut down production. Now whether Alex was with Dada in Denmark, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> He lives! And look at his hair and shoulder muscles!


Thanks for the info!  I didn’t know about the instastories.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aimee Spinks took this pic


----------



## M.Skarsgård

What do you think dada will be belfast? I heard that dada is bff Alex, where alex is there is also dada


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> What do you think dada will be belfast? I heard that dada is bff Alex, where alex is there is also dada


Not always. I think Dada is not with Alex as much when filming takes place in North America. For example, I don’t think Dada was there as much when Alex filmed Big Little Lies (US), Hold the Dark (Canada) and The Hummingbird Project (Canada).


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Not always. I think Dada is not with Alex as much when filming takes place in North America. For example, I don’t think Dada was there as much when Alex filmed Big Little Lies (US), Hold the Dark (Canada) and The Hummingbird Project (Canada).


Then I misunderstood


----------



## donimv

StarrLady said:


> Not always. I think Dada is not with Alex as much when filming takes place in North America. For example, I don’t think Dada was there as much when Alex filmed Big Little Lies (US), Hold the Dark (Canada) and The Hummingbird Project (Canada).


I agree with you. But are the rumors true that Dada is Alex's personal assistant? In several videos from last year it is mentioned in the captions at the end. I think it is possible that he will be appointed as a personal assistant instead of the woman who returned to New Zealand. I just think out loud. But there is logic in such a decision, because he is the best friend and knows best what Alex needs.


----------



## StarrLady

donimv said:


> I agree with you. But are the rumors true that Dada is Alex's personal assistant? In several videos from last year it is mentioned in the captions at the end. I think it is possible that he will be appointed as a personal assistant instead of the woman who returned to New Zealand. I just think out loud. But there is logic in such a decision, because he is the best friend and knows best what Alex needs.


Are you talking about Leah Mizrahi who is Alex’s personal assistant? I think she has been Alex’s personal assistant for years. Sometimes, Dada has also acted as Alex’s assistant. I don’t think Dada will replace her, I think they will both continue to be assistants.


----------



## donimv

StarrLady said:


> Are you talking about Leah Mizrahi who is Alex’s personal assistant? I think she has been Alex’s personal assistant for years. Sometimes, Dada has also acted as Alex’s assistant. I don’t think Dada will replace her, I think they will both continue to be assistants.


Yes, I mean exactly her. Leah Mizrahi was not with Alex in Canada for the Stand photos. There was no information in her IMDb profile about this. It struck me that she was an assistant only when the films were by Warner. The exception is Mute.


----------



## StarrLady

donimv said:


> Yes, I mean exactly her. Leah Mizrahi was not with Alex in Canada for the Stand photos. There was no information in her IMDb profile about this. It struck me that she was an assistant only when the films were by Warner. The exception is Mute.


I don’t think Dada was with Alex much during filming of The Stand in Canada either.


----------



## lilopond23045

I don't consider myself as a movie production aficionado, but every actor who is probably top billed in a movie/tv show would have a PA on set to make sure they stay on schedule and assist them throughout the production. Some celebs would have assistants that overlook their day to day schedules and at the same time would have on set help that are payed by the production company. Once the  project is done they no longer work for the celeb unless the celeb hires them personally


----------



## Aurora222

I had been told by someone (no clue who) that Leah was his assistant but when she couldn’t be there dada would work as assistant. I’ve heard he is listed on some of the movies as an assistant, but don’t know if it is true.

I don’t think he functions as an assistant much, and probably doesn’t need to.  I would guess that Alex’s team negotiates for the production company to pay dada’s traveling expenses as a personal assistant / companion as opposed to Leah, who was the real assistant.   That then makes it possible for the production company to then charge off that cost to production expenses for gain/loss/taxes.


----------



## lilopond23045

Aurora222 said:


> I had been told by someone (no clue who) that Leah was his assistant but when she couldn’t be there dada would work as assistant. I’ve heard he is listed on some of the movies as an assistant, but don’t know if it is true.
> 
> I don’t think he functions as an assistant much, and probably doesn’t need to.  I would guess that Alex’s team negotiates for the production company to pay dada’s traveling expenses as a personal assistant / companion as opposed to Leah, who was the real assistant.   That then makes it possible for the production company to then charge off that cost to production expenses for gain/loss/taxes.



The only thing I know about Leah after doing a quick research is that she was his PA on Tarzan and if she was with him for GvK, it probably has to do with the fact that both movies are under the WB umbrella. She also seems to have worked with Margot and is from Aus, so it would make sense that he would request her or production would assign her to him knowing that they have had worked together in the past.


----------



## Aurora222

lilopond23045 said:


> The only thing I know about Leah after doing a quick research is that she was his PA on Tarzan and if she was with him for GvK, it probably has to do with the fact that both movies are under the WB umbrella. She also seems to have worked with Margot and is from Aus, so it would make sense that he would request her or production would assign her to him knowing that they have had worked together in the past.


The Warner brothers thing makes sense.  Have you seen a picture of her? If she is who I think she is, I was surprised how much she looked like his sister. 

Dada is listed in imdb as Alex’s assistant on mute and aftermath. Not sure if there was studio personal assistant for those or not.  I’ve heard some stars have two assistants when on movies, their regular assistant who has an ongoing job with them and a production company one for things having to do with the movie.  I read an article somewhere a year or two ago about this and how stars often try to get their personal assistant paid for by the studio during filming and it can be a point of contention and how the two assistants having to both manage calendars can be a mess.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## lilopond23045

I have a question for everybody here. This has nothing to do with anybody or anything specifically, I just thought about moments ago.

Is it hypocritical for a fan or fan account to lecture followers about respecting friends or family members (Alexs) privacy when they follow all his friends and family members private and public accounts too, simply to keep track on the whereabouts of Alexander?

I ask because in the past I've seen fan accounts owners being very judgy and opinionated towards people posting photos and try to berate them to an unnecessary point and morally lecture them for simply posting a photo of Alex that came from a private account, that said photo does not have anything incriminating, anybody's private info or minors. Yet that fan account has already seen that photo and probably liked it, I wouldn't be shocked if they saved it or posted it on a private forum with members that don't have access to those accounts. Yet is not ok for someone else to do such thing.

Let me just state that I in know way do I believe that random private photos with Alex not in them or even random private accounts should end up on any Alex's fan forums


----------



## StarrLady

lilopond23045 said:


> I have a question for everybody here. This has nothing to do with anybody or anything specifically, I just thought about moments ago.
> 
> Is it hypocritical for a fan or fan account to lecture followers about respecting friends or family members (Alexs) privacy when they follow all his friends and family members private and public accounts too, simply to keep track on the whereabouts of Alexander?
> 
> I ask because in the past I've seen fan accounts owners being very judgy and opinionated towards people posting photos and try to berate them to an unnecessary point and morally lecture them for simply posting a photo of Alex that came from a private account, that said photo does not have anything incriminating, anybody's private info or minors. Yet that fan account has already seen that photo and probably liked it, I wouldn't be shocked if they saved it or posted it on a private forum with members that don't have access to those accounts. Yet is not ok for someone else to do such thing.
> 
> Let me just state that I in know way do I believe that random private photos with Alex not in them or even random private accounts should end up on any Alex's fan forums


Personally, I have not really been impressed with fans who act like they are “superior fans”. Like you said, some of them admonish other fans for looking at photos when they have too. It happens in many fandoms where there are fans who think they are the “real, true fans”. If people support Alex’s career, go see his movies and watch his TV shows, then they are real true fans. I don’t ascribe to some hierarchy amongst fans. Of course, there are those who claim to be fans but are troll-like and are really taking digs. But that’s a whole other discussion. In conclusion, I agree with you that fans are those that genuinely support Alex and his career.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> I had been told by someone (no clue who) that Leah was his assistant but when she couldn’t be there dada would work as assistant. I’ve heard he is listed on some of the movies as an assistant, but don’t know if it is true.
> 
> I don’t think he functions as an assistant much, and probably doesn’t need to.  I would guess that Alex’s team negotiates for the production company to pay dada’s traveling expenses as a personal assistant / companion as opposed to Leah, who was the real assistant.   That then makes it possible for the production company to then charge off that cost to production expenses for gain/loss/taxes.


I think this is true, Dada's main job is to be there for Alex and hang out with him. And I'm presuming that's part of Alex's contract.
Dada gets paid to hang out with his best friend, all over the world. Not a bad life.




lilopond23045 said:


> I have a question for everybody here. This has nothing to do with anybody or anything specifically, I just thought about moments ago.
> 
> *Is it hypocritical for a fan or fan account to lecture followers about respecting friends or family members (Alexs) privacy when they follow all his friends and family members private and public accounts too, simply to keep track on the whereabouts of Alexander?
> 
> I ask because in the past I've seen fan accounts owners being very judgy and opinionated towards people posting photos and try to berate them to an unnecessary point and morally lecture them for simply posting a photo of Alex that came from a private account, *that said photo does not have anything incriminating, anybody's private info or minors. Yet that fan account has already seen that photo and probably liked it, I wouldn't be shocked if they saved it or posted it on a private forum with members that don't have access to those accounts. Yet is not ok for someone else to do such thing.
> 
> Let me just state that I in know way do I believe that random private photos with Alex not in them or even random private accounts should end up on any Alex's fan forums


I'm totally judgy and hypocritical.
I don't follow all his friends and family's social media, even the ones that are public. But I do follow some, and some of those are now private again, Johan and Dada apparently did this.  And some of the reasons for going private may have nothing to do with protecting Alex's privacy.
But even if the going private had nothing to do with protecting Alex's privacy I think a case can be made that it's private now and looking at the pics is one thing, posting them on a public forum is still something a violation of that privacy.
I also think a case could be made that said private accounts are aware that there are fans who follow them, and allow that, as long those pics aren't put on a public forum. Even if that pic isn't anything interesting or personal. So objecting to those pics being posted may also be from a practical standpoint of possibly trying to not lose that access by having people posting the pictures everywhere.


----------



## RebelRouser

Hi Everyone!  I'm new to this forum, though not to being a fan of Alex and his fam. Very happy to find another new place to check out the Skarsgard info and engage with other fans.  It's so quiet everywhere these days!  (Sorry if I missed a general introduction thread--I did want to introduce myself before just jumping in and posting.)


----------



## StarrLady

RebelRouser said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm new to this forum, though not to being a fan of Alex and his fam. Very happy to find another new place to check out the Skarsgard info and engage with other fans.  It's so quiet everywhere these days!  (Sorry if I missed a general introduction thread--I did want to introduce myself before just jumping in and posting.)


Welcome to the board. Yes, it’s quiet these days which is true for most actors. Covid-19 has halted most filming and has delayed film releases. I think the industry is worried. I hope everyone stays healthy.


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think this is true, Dada's main job is to be there for Alex and hang out with him. And I'm presuming that's part of Alex's contract.
> Dada gets paid to hang out with his best friend, all over the world. Not a bad life.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally judgy and hypocritical.
> I will admit I don't follow all his friends and family's social media, even the ones that are public. But I do follow some, and some of those are now private again, Johan and Dada apparently did this.  And some of the reasons for going private may have nothing to do with protecting Alex's privacy.
> But even if the going private had nothing to do with protecting Alex's privacy I think a case can be made that it's private now and looking at the pics is one thing, posting them on a public forum is still something a violation of that privacy.
> I also think a case could be made of there being enough awareness that said private accounts are aware that there are fans who follow them, and allow that, as long those pics aren't put on a public forum. Even if that pic isn't anything interesting or personal.



Theres nothing wrong with following his friends and family ( I do too) as long as your respectful to them and not be one of those who constantly asks them personal questions or just be flat out inappropriate.
Regarding privacy Im someone who love an Alex photo not gonna lie, and I don't ask where it came from cause frankly I don't care its not serious to me and I don't think its that serious to his friends or family members who have more that 800+ followers I doubt they're unaware that some Alex's fans and strangers follow them and I don't think they care, if they allow fan accounts to follow them they know that there's a chance that photos would be made public, I don't think Alex's "fame" and fan love is that important that they would have some unspeakable agreement. 
As I said upstairs on my first post, if your not posting random private info about his friends ie: home address, phone numbers anything really that could jeopardize their safety or post a photo of a minor without at least blurring their face or pixelating it. It's fine in my book.
Also regarding private photos, what's the difference between posting a photo that came from one of the private accounts to a stealthy photo that someone took of Alex and his friend at a restaurant, bar, spaceship wherever, they did not consent to that photo being taken of them, yet its posted on social media on here and other forums and they get likes, we get all giddy and excited and nobody seems to be bothered.
I respect everyones decision to post or not to post, but I don't stand for people being called out of their names and insulted for posting a stupid photo that on a larger spectrum is meaningless and would be forgotten about in a week.

Sorry for the long response but thats what you from some who's sleep deprived and extremely caffeinated. GO Quarantine!


----------



## lilopond23045

So objecting to those pics being posted may also be from a practical standpoint of possibly trying to not lose that access by having people posting the pictures everywhere.
[/QUOTE]

I totally get that. Deep down I would think the same thing, but I see it to be obnoxious for a fan to go after someone else because of their own fomo, its like live and let live. I saw a photo of Bill that was posted by his GF and was reposted by one of his fan pages, as I was reading through the comment section someone mentioned she's gone private and they wished they had access to the account, I didn't see the poster being insulted or Alida reporting it, people just enjoyed it and moved on. I think were the ones that over analyze their thoughts and opinion about what they feel regarding private photos (clearly) but I don't think they care or even acknowledge our existence


----------



## Santress

Welcome, RebelRouser!

Oldie but goodie shared on instagram today (July 8, 2020):




*fotograf_nsfranssons_arkiv*: Alexander Skarsgård, Stockholm 2005 - Sveriges egna Tarzan innan Hollywood eran startades. /// Sweden's Tarzan before the Hollywood era was started. #porträtt #svartvitt #portrait #foto #analogt #analogphotography #porträtt #svartvitt #portrait #bw #bnw #bnwphotography #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bw_portraits #bnw_portrait #alexskarsgard #alexskarsgård #gobajen #hammarbyfans


Alexander Skarsgård, Stockholm 2005 - Sweden's own Tarzan before the Hollywood era was started. /// Sweden's Tarzan before the Hollywood era was started. # Portrait #Black White # Portrait #Photo # Analog # Analog Photography # Portrait #Black White # Portrait #bw #bnw #bnwphotography #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bw_portraits #bnw_portrait #alexskarsgard # alexskarsgaard #gobajen #hammarbyfans


----------



## M.Skarsgård

“Alex is incredibly lonely, and lonely for a long time - he wants to find the very one, his only one,” sources say.

I found this on one of the sites (I do not know if it is true)


----------



## RebelRouser

lilopond23045 said:
			
		

> Also regarding private photos, what's the difference between posting a photo that came from one of the private accounts to a stealthy photo that someone took of Alex and his friend at a restaurant, bar, spaceship wherever, they did not consent to that photo being taken of them, yet its posted on social media on here and other forums and they get likes, we get all giddy and excited and nobody seems to be bothered.



Hmmm.   For myself, I'm as greedy for all the pictures I can get as the next fan, but I definitely make a distinction between photos from private accounts and snaps from random public sitings (and even some of the public siting photos make me uncomfortable).

I know how p*ssed I get when random friends of friends share personal photos on Facebook of events/ parties/ whatever just to discuss or exploit a detail or two that appeals to them. It opens the whole experience up to casual criticism and objectification for someone else's entertainment/derision. (At the heart of it, maybe it's a settings and privacy issue, and it's up to everyone to know their settings and use appropriately?) But I can't imagine the scale this happens on for friends and relatives of a famous person (well, maybe we can--we know how angry Valter used to get when chuckleheads would following his gaming stuff just to ask questions about his brothers).  You don't cease to be human or have private moments and inside jokes etc. just because someone in your circle has a public persona tied to their job. Yes, in Alex's case he has some friends who also love some limited public attention and have their own things to promote, and profiles do go public from time to time.  But many go private and stay that way, and there's a reason for it.

Would you be upset or feel weird if personal photos were offered up to world at large for a post-mortem dissection by internet randoms?



> I respect everyones decision to post or not to post, but I don't stand for people being called out of their names and insulted for posting a stupid photo that on a larger spectrum is meaningless and would be forgotten about in a week.



I definitely understand the frustration and annoyance that prompts the calling out.  People who share indiscriminately are the ones who ruin it all for those who can manage to be respectful, don't you think?  Accounts go private and random fans get booted/ unfollowed precisely _because_ personal stuff is shared, misused, linked, traced back to the original party, etc.  When the silliest and least respectful contingent of the fandom starts hounding and harassing those close to the celebrity, it wrecks it for everyone who is content to be calm, enjoy the privilege, and understands the careful balance of research/ work that goes into to access the little insightful gems.  "Stupid photos" to some, who consume them like potato chips and forget about them in a few days, might not be so stupid to others.

It's super hot here, and I'm afraid this is coming off crankier than I intended it to, haha. No offence intended.  I just think it's interesting food for thought, about how fans treat other fans, and what any of us might be entitled to regarding our favourite celebs.


----------



## lilopond23045

RebelRouser said:


> Hmmm.   For myself, I'm as greedy for all the pictures I can get as the next fan, but I definitely make a distinction between photos from private accounts and snaps from random public sitings (and even some of the public siting photos make me uncomfortable).
> 
> I know how p*ssed I get when random friends of friends share personal photos on Facebook of events/ parties/ whatever just to discuss or exploit a detail or two that appeals to them. It opens the whole experience up to casual criticism and objectification for someone else's entertainment/derision. (At the heart of it, maybe it's a settings and privacy issue, and it's up to everyone to know their settings and use appropriately?) But I can't imagine the scale this happens on for friends and relatives of a famous person (well, maybe we can--we know how angry Valter used to get when chuckleheads would following his gaming stuff just to ask questions about his brothers).  You don't cease to be human or have private moments and inside jokes etc. just because someone in your circle has a public persona tied to their job. Yes, in Alex's case he has some friends who also love some limited public attention and have their own things to promote, and profiles do go public from time to time.  But many go private and stay that way, and there's a reason for it.
> 
> Would you be upset or feel weird if personal photos were offered up to world at large for a post-mortem dissection by internet randoms?
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely understand the frustration and annoyance that prompts the calling out.  People who share indiscriminately are the ones who ruin it all for those who can manage to be respectful, don't you think?  Accounts go private and random fans get booted/ unfollowed precisely _because_ personal stuff is shared, misused, linked, traced back to the original party, etc.  When the silliest and least respectful contingent of the fandom starts hounding and harassing those close to the celebrity, it wrecks it for everyone who is content to be calm, enjoy the privilege, and understands the careful balance of research/ work that goes into to access the little insightful gems.  "Stupid photos" to some, who consume them like potato chips and forget about them in a few days, might not be so stupid to others.
> 
> It's super hot here, and I'm afraid this is coming off crankier than I intended it to, haha. No offence intended.  I just think it's interesting food for thought, about how fans treat other fans, and what any of us might be entitled to regarding our favourite celebs.



No offense is taken or felt. Thank you for sharing your opinion. I agree that there are some "gum under my shoe" people that roam around these public forums that consume celebrities lives as food, its kinda embarrassing knowing some of them are old enough to congregate around civilized adults. I don't like the constant questions on friends and family's comment section (ie Valter) its like just look at the photo and like and be gone.

Regards sharing private photos, I don't know how many followers you have but if your followers list consists of more than the people you know personally and fan accounts whose sole purpose to track your friend through you, its hard for me to understand them feeling uncomfortable or p*ssed. If you're allowing strangers to follow you, you can't complain about strangers activities even if they're poop. Unless it's like a private account with 20 followers that are all friends and family members only, that some fan managed to get access to, you clearly know that the account owner wants complete privacy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> “Alex is incredibly lonely, and lonely for a long time - he wants to find the very one, his only one,” sources say.
> 
> I found this on one of the sites (I do not know if it is true)




So no link or original source?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> So no link or original source?





			Alexander Scarsgard Personal Life. Interview with Alexander Skarsgart. Alexander Skarsgard: Best Roles


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Alexander Scarsgard Personal Life. Interview with Alexander Skarsgart. Alexander Skarsgard: Best Roles


Well it's got some nice pictures. But it doesn't even source that quote, and all the stuff about his supposed girlfriends, a lot of it is pulled from other unreliable gossip sites.

So no, it's not reliable. 'Sources say', it's a weasel phrase, in this case it's trying to make it look like someone close to Alex is talking to a gossip mag. No, friends of Alex don't talk to gossip magazines.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Well it's got some nice pictures. But it doesn't even source that quote, and all the stuff about his supposed girlfriends, a lot of it is pulled from other unreliable gossip sites.
> 
> So no, it's not reliable. 'Sources say', it's a weasel phrase, in this case it's trying to make it look like someone close to Alex is talking to a gossip mag. No, friends of Alex don't talk to gossip magazines.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word


thanks for the clarification


----------



## Bastetan

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4781524



Leah is Warner's production assistant only. For The Northman, the assistant executive producer is a blonde chick, Megan Donnelly. She will help Alexander with logistics. Dada will probably be a personal assistant.


----------



## Santress

Pic shared by Alex  today (July 10, 2020) on instagram:




*rexdanger*:  ‘twas a battle for the ages. Man vs Beast. More than once did I stare into the dark abyss while the cold, damp breath of the grim reaper tickled the nape or my neck. With the determination of a thousand stallions I managed to resist the ultimate defeat and as the sun rose in the east the monster of the sea laid slain in my arms.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Pic shared by Alex  today (July 10, 2020):
> 
> *rexdanger*:  ‘twas a battle for the ages. Man vs Beast. More than once did I stare into the dark abyss while the cold, damp breath of the grim reaper tickled the nape or my neck. With the determination of a thousand stallions I managed to resist the ultimate defeat and as the sun rose in the east the monster of the sea laid slain in my




already is a "big fish"
Why Alex looks so sad (Unhappy) in quite a lot of pictures


----------



## Deleted member 713272

I am new to this forum. I have been a fan of Alexander Skarsgard since True Blood. I think he is an amazing actor and gifted at his craft. I love his work.  I look forward to seeing his upcoming films Godzilla vs Kong, The Passing, and The Northman. I am also enjoying the works of Gustaf, and Bill. They are amazing actors and I love their work. Will have to check out Valter’s films. The Skarsgards are very gifted actors.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Santress said:


> Pic shared by Alex  today (July 10, 2020) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4783741
> 
> 
> *rexdanger*:  ‘twas a battle for the ages. Man vs Beast. More than once did I stare into the dark abyss while the cold, damp breath of the grim reaper tickled the nape or my neck. With the determination of a thousand stallions I managed to resist the ultimate defeat and as the sun rose in the east the monster of the sea laid slain in my arms.


Thank you for sharing this photo. Alexander looks so handsome. Love the long hair and beard on him.


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


> already is a "big fish"
> Why Alex looks so sad (Unhappy) in quite a lot of pictures


I think in this picture he was trying to look serious, not sad, but I do think in a lot of his pics he looks sad.  Even the one from when he was younger that was posted yesterday.  I’m not sure if it really is that he looks sad or if it is the downward angle of his eyebrows. That can make people look sad even when they aren’t.


----------



## Bastetan

Rosa Decidua said:


> That rumor about Nicole & Keith divorcing looks like a bad joke. Especially since Nicole just posted this on her IG:



https://www.enstarz.com/articles/21...break-nicole-kidman-divorce-make-lose-big.htm

It's time for the shooting of the movie "Tne Northman" and there is talk of divorce. These are - 9 months of filming in Ireland and Iceland. And someone here said it was just a rumor. Now the sentence "Battle of the Ages" and the little sardine give me a different point of view. Quote: "twas a battle for the ages. Man vs Beast. More than once did I stare into the dark abyss while the cold, damp breath of the grim reaper tickled the nape or my neck. With the determination of a thousand stallions I managed to escape the ultimate defeat and as the sun rose in the east the monster of the sea laid slain in my arms. So sad and insightful. What beast is set to breathe in Alexander's neck? What dark darkness is ahead.


----------



## YourNemesis

You know, nowadays, people use to go to work far from home quite often  and still don't get a divorce.
And you do realize his caption was a joke and has nothing to do with Nicole whatsoever, right?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> You know, nowadays, people use to go to work far from home quite often  and still don't get a divorce.
> And you do realize his caption was a joke and has nothing to do with Nicole whatsoever, right?



is it true that Nicole would take
would take a divorce, to keith if it true  then Nicole can dating alex


----------



## YourNemesis

Is this a question to me?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> Is this a question to me?
> 
> no, @Bastetan who posted this article


----------



## BagBerry13

M.Skarsgård said:


> is it true that Nicole would take
> would take a divorce, to keith if it true  then Nicole can dating alex


Yes, it's true that Nicole gets a divorce! But the actual bombshell is that she's going back to Tom Cruise and she's finally joining Scientology. Shocker, isn't it?!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, it's true that Nicole gets a divorce! But the actual bombshell is that she's going back to Tom Cruise and she's finally joining Scientology. Shocker, isn't it?!


I no longer know what is true and what is not


----------



## StarrLady

Seems like I may as well chime in....LOL.
Firstly, I don’t think Alex looks sad or serious in the ”fish“ picture. He just looks like someone who is outside, sitting in the summer sun. (So much scrutiny.) He just looks like a handsome man who went fishing to me, I bet he had fun.
I like what he wrote in the caption, I like his sense of humour. It’s a joke because the fish is not big.
How did Nicole get dragged into this? By the way, there are always tabloid stories about her marriage, for many years now. What else are the tabloids going to write? That she‘s happy in her marriage? That doesn’t sell.


----------



## lilopond23045

Is the pic on the left from late last year or earlier this year? can't remember. Thanks in advance


----------



## RebelRouser

Thanks for sharing the fishing picture! So funny.  He looks great; being outdoors-y suits him so well.  I'm enjoying his looks in the run up to the Northman filming.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

StarrLady said:


> Seems like I may as well chime in....LOL.
> Firstly, I don’t think Alex looks sad or serious in the ”fish“ picture. He just looks like someone who is outside, sitting in the summer sun. (So much scrutiny.) He just looks like a handsome man who went fishing to me, I bet he had fun.
> I like what he wrote in the caption, I like his sense of humour. It’s a joke because the fish is not big.
> How did Nicole get dragged into this? By the way, there are always tabloid stories about her marriage, for many years now. What else are the tabloids going to write? That she‘s happy in her marriage? That doesn’t sell.


Alexander looks so handsome in this photo. I like his sense of humour.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Is the filming of The Northman still happening? The reason I am asking is because of the Coronavirus cases that are happening in the UK.  Does anyone know if The Northman will still begin filming on August 1st?


----------



## RebelRouser

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, it's true that Nicole gets a divorce! But the actual bombshell is that she's going back to Tom Cruise and she's finally joining Scientology. Shocker, isn't it?!



LOL, shocker!

Nicole's life is not that interesting (I mean that is in the best way), so there will always be inflammatory fake scandals about her and her husband.  I think she and Keith are well suited, and have no doubt that whatever respect and admiration Alex has for her, a romantic entanglement would just never happen.  I mean--she's kind of laying off the botox, which helps her in her ability to register emotion as an actress--but she's so careful and precise about preserving her aging body in a way that just doesn't seem to jive with his way of life at all.  There was never any romance there, and obviously won't ever be.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

RebelRouser said:


> Thanks for sharing the fishing picture! So funny.  He looks great; being outdoors-y suits him so well.  I'm enjoying his looks in the run up to the Northman filming.


He looks so handsome. He looks like a Viking. I think The Northman will be an amazing film.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kimberlicious1 said:


> Is the filming of The Northman still happening? The reason I am asking is because of the Coronavirus cases that are happening in the UK.  Does anyone know if The Northman will still begin filming on August 1st?


I was thinking the same thing, and where other actors come from if there's a border closed.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

New Regency distributes its films worldwide through Walt Disney’s 20th Century Studios. Its upcoming slate includes Adrian Lyne’s Deep Water, Everybody’s Talking About Jamie, a film adaptation of the musical, an untitled original film from David O. Russell starring Christian Bale, Michael B. Jordan and Margot Robbie and Robert Eggers’ The Northman with Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman and Willem Dafoe.

When do we start filming this? Why is nicole and alex in the same movie you would think the rumors would start to spread


----------



## StarrLady

Kimberlicious1 said:


> Is the filming of The Northman still happening? The reason I am asking is because of the Coronavirus cases that are happening in the UK.  Does anyone know if The Northman will still begin filming on August 1st?


As far as we know, it is scheduled to film on August 1. Recent articles say the UK will allow filming soon.









						U.K. Allows Film, TV Productions to Be Exempt From Quarantine Rules
					

The U.K. Government will allow some film and television productions to be exempt from following quarantine rules and resume filming safely this summer.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




It is possible that things could get delayed due to the Coronavirus again. But that would be the case for all movies and many TV shows, not just The Northman. Things may even be worse in the US than in the UK, so it’s good that it’s due to film in the UK. And if the Coronavirus gets bad, that still doesn’t mean that it’s not happening, probably just a delay. Also remember that it affects ALL movies, not just The Northman. All actors are pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> Is the pic on the left from late last year or earlier this year? can't remember. Thanks in advance



The pic on the left is from a few weeks ago.



StarrLady said:


> As far as we know, it is scheduled to film on August 1. Recent articles say the UK will allow filming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.K. Allows Film, TV Productions to Be Exempt From Quarantine Rules
> 
> 
> The U.K. Government will allow some film and television productions to be exempt from following quarantine rules and resume filming safely this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that things could get delayed due to the Coronavirus again. But that would be the case for all movies and many TV shows, not just The Northman. Things may even be worse in the US than in the UK, so it’s good that it’s due to film in the UK. And if the Coronavirus gets bad, that still doesn’t mean that it’s not happening, probably just a delay. Also remember that it affects ALL movies, not just The Northman. All actors are pretty much in the same boat.



I'll note that the what England is doing in terms of reopening their film industry is not necessarily the same as what NI is doing:

*The UK government has relaxed quarantine rules for international film and TV productions shooting in England. The rules do not yet apply to Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.*
https://www.screendaily.com/news/en...m-and-high-end-tv-productions/5151314.article

NI is ending quarantine requirement for low risk countries
https://www.thejournal.ie/northern-ireland-quarantine-rules-5146510-Jul2020/

The US and Sweden aren't on the list, but it's possible that film industry people would be exempted, though I've not seen that yet.


----------



## H.Bouquet

Someone (not me) can find pics on Twitter where they are testing the huge ships they are going to use for the Northman.  It is full steam ahead.  The entertainment business is not going to let this virus stop them.

They are filming for 5 months, not 9 months like some said above.

Why would Kidman pass on a project Skarsgard is starring in and producing with a great cast, highly acclaimed director and screenwriters?  Because some women are gossiping about them on the internet?  If that was the case, they nor most celebrities would never leave the house or work on new projects.  Social media is not a reflection of what the majority people know or even care about in real life.  In fact. most things on SM should be taken with the biggest grain of salt.


----------



## H.Bouquet

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The pic on the left is from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll note that the what England is doing in terms of reopening their film industry is not the same as what NI is doing:
> 
> *The UK government has relaxed quarantine rules for international film and TV productions shooting in England. The rules do not yet apply to Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.*
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/en...m-and-high-end-tv-productions/5151314.article
> 
> NI is ending quarantine requirement for low risk countries
> https://www.thejournal.ie/northern-ireland-quarantine-rules-5146510-Jul2020/
> 
> The US and Sweden aren't on the list, but it's possible that film industry people would be exempted, though I've not seen that yet.


Like with everything, there are different rules for rich and famous people.  If The Mouse wants them there, they will be there with bells on, short of a full lockdown.


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The pic on the left is from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll note that the what England is doing in terms of reopening their film industry is not necessarily the same as what NI is doing:
> 
> *The UK government has relaxed quarantine rules for international film and TV productions shooting in England. The rules do not yet apply to Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.*
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/en...m-and-high-end-tv-productions/5151314.article
> 
> NI is ending quarantine requirement for low risk countries
> https://www.thejournal.ie/northern-ireland-quarantine-rules-5146510-Jul2020/
> 
> The US and Sweden aren't on the list, but it's possible that film industry people would be exempted, though I've not seen that yet.



Thanks. Do you know where it originated from, I recall seeing it but can't remember and its getting on my nerves


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

H.Bouquet said:


> Like with everything, there are different rules for rich and famous people.  If The Mouse wants them there, they will be there with bells on, short of a full lockdown.



I am indeed presuming there'll be exceptions, they just haven't been announced yet.



lilopond23045 said:


> Thanks. Do you know where it originated from, I recall seeing it but can't remember and its getting on my nerves


IIRC, it was Hammarby related, since Dada also posted from the stadium on the same day as the pic of them with friends on the steps. Both he and Dada are dressed the same as in that photo (not that means anything with those two, especially Alex )


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am indeed presuming there'll be exceptions, they just haven't been announced yet.
> 
> 
> IIRC, it was Hammarby related, since Dada also posted from the stadium on the same day as the pic of them with friends on the steps. Both he and Dada are dressed the same as in that photo (not that means anything with those two, especially Alex )


Thanks again, I would assume this would have been a few months ago because of Covid restrictions. I do remember he was at a game and he then later went to shake one of the players hands, I don't know if that was the same day or another, But I do remember seeing the full pic or "a pic" my OCD is not gonna let this go


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> Thanks again, I would assume this would have been a few months ago because of Covid restrictions. I do remember he was at a game and he then later went to shake one of the players hands, I don't know if that was the same day or another, But I do remember seeing the full pic or "a pic" my OCD is not gonna let this go


No, this is from the beginning of June.
The other Hammarby related stuff was from a practice in April.


----------



## H.Bouquet

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I am indeed presuming there'll be exceptions, they just haven't been announced yet.



It's cool.  I was just replying that your response regarding not knowing what Northern Ireland was doing when there was a report about it just last week:  https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/new-nicole-kidman-movie-commence-18530908


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, this is from the beginning of June.
> The other Hammarby related stuff was from a practice in April.



I do remember the practice stuff with the green shirt, I meant an actual football game, he was seated in the front I also do recall a stadium video but I don't remember who posted it.


----------



## BagBerry13

M.Skarsgård said:


> *New Regency* distributes its films worldwide through Walt Disney’s 20th Century Studios. Its upcoming slate includes Adrian Lyne’s Deep Water, Everybody’s Talking About Jamie, a film adaptation of the musical, an untitled original film from David O. Russell starring Christian Bale, Michael B. Jordan and Margot Robbie and Robert Eggers’ The Northman with Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman and Willem Dafoe.
> 
> When do we start filming this? Why is nicole and alex in the same movie you would think the rumors would start to spread


I thought New Regency was his new movie?!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> I do remember the practice stuff with the green shirt, I meant an actual football game, he was seated in the front I also do recall a stadium video but I don't remember who posted it.


He was at a match in early March.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BagBerry13 said:


> I thought New Regency was his new movie?!


So am I.


----------



## lilopond23045

BuckeyeChicago said:


> He was at a match in early March.


That could have been it, so many events are intertwined that you dont know if its your memory of imagination


----------



## Rosa Decidua

lilopond23045 said:


> Is the pic on the left from late last year or earlier this year? can't remember. Thanks in advance


Oh, I’ve never seen the pic on the left, where was it posted originally? I can’t even find this collage on the WOS’ Instagram.


----------



## lilopond23045

Rosa Decidua said:


> Oh, I’ve never seen the pic on the left, where was it posted originally? I can’t even find this collage on the WOS’ Instagram.


I found it on WOS facebook page


----------



## Rosa Decidua

lilopond23045 said:


> I found it on WOS facebook page


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Does anyone know where I could buy Alexander’s Swedish films Cuppen and White Water Fury on DVD? I love his Swedish films and trying to get these films to add to my collection of Alexander Skarsgard films. I love his work.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

What was the issue that some people had with Alex’s ex girlfriend Alexa Chung? I liked her and thought she had a funny sense of humour. I don’t get why some people had so much hate towards her. On other fandom boards there was so much hate directed towards her which I did not understand. Why are also some people showing hate towards Alex’s brother Bill’s girlfriend? I don’t get the hate.


----------



## StarrLady

Kimberlicious1 said:


> What was the issue that some people had with Alex’s ex girlfriend Alexa Chung? I liked her and thought she had a funny sense of humour. I don’t get why some people had so much hate towards her. On other fandom boards there was so much hate directed towards her which I did not understand. Why are also some people showing hate towards Alex’s brother Bill’s girlfriend? I don’t get the hate.


I thought Alexa was funny too. I didn’t mind her either.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

People also ask

 Who is Alexander Skarsgård married to?

 The 43 years old actor is speculated to be married, however, he has not confirmed the news.  As per several tabloids, Alexander was in a beautiful relationship with the British model and fashion designer, Alexa Chung.  Their love Rumors took place in 2015 after they got spotted at St.31.1.2020

The True Blood actor is hoping for nine *children* in future.


----------



## lilopond23045

Kimberlicious1 said:


> What was the issue that some people had with Alex’s ex girlfriend Alexa Chung? I liked her and thought she had a funny sense of humour. I don’t get why some people had so much hate towards her. On other fandom boards there was so much hate directed towards her which I did not understand. Why are also some people showing hate towards Alex’s brother Bill’s girlfriend? I don’t get the hate.



Entitlement, they believe these guys belong to them so just the idea that a woman can have what they desperately desire enrages the jealousy out of them.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> People also ask
> 
> Who is Alexander Skarsgård married to?
> 
> The 43 years old actor is speculated to be married, however, he has not confirmed the news.  As per several tabloids, Alexander was in a beautiful relationship with the British model and fashion designer, Alexa Chung.  Their love Rumors took place in 2015 after they got spotted at St.31.1.2020
> 
> The True Blood actor is hoping for nine *children* in future.


whether google search is reliable


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.wikye.com/the-biography...rd-his-relationship-status-professional-life/  published Jan 31 2020


----------



## RebelRouser

M.Skarsgård said:


> People also ask
> 
> Who is Alexander Skarsgård married to?
> 
> The 43 years old actor is speculated to be married, however, he has not confirmed the news.  As per several tabloids, Alexander was in a beautiful relationship with the British model and fashion designer, Alexa Chung.  Their love Rumors took place in 2015 after they got spotted at St.31.1.2020
> 
> The True Blood actor is hoping for nine *children* in future.



Just (very) old rumours, recycled from some interviews he did.  Some of the trashier/ sillier tabloid sites fabricate puff pieces like this to generate traffic.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

RebelRouser said:


> Just (very) old rumours, recycled from some interviews he did.  Some of the trashier/ sillier tabloid sites fabricate puff pieces like this to generate traffic.
> [/QUOTE


I mean, it's not true.


----------



## RebelRouser

Kimberlicious1 said:


> What was the issue that some people had with Alex’s ex girlfriend Alexa Chung? I liked her and thought she had a funny sense of humour. I don’t get why some people had so much hate towards her. On other fandom boards there was so much hate directed towards her which I did not understand. Why are also some people showing hate towards Alex’s brother Bill’s girlfriend? I don’t get the hate.



It was a confusing relationship, optically.  She always seemed to want things to be very public, and he constantly seemed embarrassed by all her childish attention seeking.  Also--people just get jealous and petty, so there's that--it somehow made it worse that her public persona could be grating and obnoxious.


----------



## StarrLady

RebelRouser said:


> Just (very) old rumours, recycled from some interviews he did.  Some of the trashier/ sillier tabloid sites fabricate puff pieces like this to generate traffic.


Yes. And it’s hard to take a site seriously when they list his awards and mention he was nominated for a Satellite award for Big Little Lies, but leave out that he won an Emmy and a Golden Globe for his acting in Big Little Lies.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Rosa Decidua said:


> Oh, I’ve never seen the pic on the left, where was it posted originally? I can’t even find this collage on the WOS’ Instagram.


Does anyone have the original. image on the left I can not find wos facebook


----------



## FreeSpirit71

M.Skarsgård said:


> People also ask
> 
> Who is Alexander Skarsgård married to?
> 
> The 43 years old actor is speculated to be married, however, he has not confirmed the news.  As per several tabloids, Alexander was in a beautiful relationship with the British model and fashion designer, Alexa Chung.  Their love Rumors took place in 2015 after they got spotted at St.31.1.2020
> 
> The True Blood actor is hoping for nine *children* in future.


You're really stuck on this thing about a British woman and nine children, huh?  You've repeated this ad nauseum since 2018.

I think he's moved on a long time ago from this, and now closer to his homeland.





__





						Alexander Skarsgård
					

This is an industry article about Alex’s casting in Godzilla vs, Kong. This article is a good read because it talks more about the cast and also talks about how Alex’s awards has lead to more interest from the big Hollywood studios (very good for his career).  From the article: “It’s been a good...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're really stuck on this thing about a British woman and nine children, huh?  You've repeated this ad nauseum since 2018.
> You misunderstood it wasn't about that


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Does anyone here believe that Alexander has secretly married? If he did, he sure kept the public and media from finding out. I hope whoever he is with that he is happy.  Looking forward to seeing Alexander’s future projects. Love his films.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

How do I delete one of my posts on the forum?


----------



## Deleted member 713272

I apologize. I am new to the forum and won’t bring up his past girlfriends again. Will stick to talking about his work. He’s an amazing actor and is outstanding in all of the roles he has done.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kimberlicious1 said:


> How do I delete one of my posts on the forum?


Unfortunately, these cannot be removed. Only edit can be


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

lilopond23045 said:


> Entitlement, they believe these guys belong to them so just the idea that a woman can have what they desperately desire enrages the jealousy out of them.



Yes.
It's ok not to like your favorite artist's partner, but there's very much an element of 'no one can date my internet boyfriend' element to some of the reactions to Alex's girlfriend's.


M.Skarsgård said:


> whether google search is reliable



It's not about whether Google or any other search engine is reliable, it's whether you can think critically to determine which source is reliable. And quite frankly, you're currently not very good at that.


Kimberlicious1 said:


> I apologize. I am new to the forum and won’t bring up his past girlfriends again. Will stick to talking about his work. He’s an amazing actor and is outstanding in all of the roles he has done.



His exes, and rumored exes, are still going to come up. It's normal, but it can get repetitive if we're dredging up years old stuff, or spending several comments talking about only the gfs and not Alex.
Which we'll do anyway 
And no, unfortunately you can't delete, you can only edit in the two hour edit window.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're really stuck on this thing about a British woman and nine children, huh?  You've repeated this ad nauseum since 2018.
> 
> I think he's moved on a long time ago from this, *and now closer to his homeland*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård
> 
> 
> This is an industry article about Alex’s casting in Godzilla vs, Kong. This article is a good read because it talks more about the cast and also talks about how Alex’s awards has lead to more interest from the big Hollywood studios (very good for his career).  From the article: “It’s been a good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



She may be a Swede, but she's very old! /s


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes.
> It's ok not to like your favorite artist's partner, but there's very much an element of 'no one can date my internet boyfriend' element to some of the reactions to Alex's girlfriend's.
> 
> 
> It's not about whether Google or any other search engine is reliable, it's whether you can think critically to determine which source is reliable. And quite frankly, you're currently not very good at that.
> 
> 
> His exes, and rumored exes, are still going to come up. It's normal, but it can get repetitive if we're dredging up years old stuff, or spending several comments talking about only the gfs and not Alex.
> Which we'll do anyway
> And no, unfortunately you can't delete, you can only edit in the two hour edit window.
> 
> 
> 
> She may be a Swede, but she's very old! /s
> 
> 
> Is Alex girlfriend


----------



## Deleted member 713272

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes.
> It's ok not to like your favorite artist's partner, but there's very much an element of 'no one can date my internet boyfriend' element to some of the reactions to Alex's girlfriend's.
> 
> 
> It's not about whether Google or any other search engine is reliable, it's whether you can think critically to determine which source is reliable. And quite frankly, you're currently not very good at that.
> 
> 
> His exes, and rumored exes, are still going to come up. It's normal, but it can get repetitive if we're dredging up years old stuff, or spending several comments talking about only the gfs and not Alex.
> Which we'll do anyway
> And no, unfortunately you can't delete, you can only edit in the two hour edit window.
> 
> 
> 
> She may be a Swede, but she's very old! /s


What do you mean she may be a Swede but she’s very old? I won’t bring up his past girlfriends again. Like you said, it’s probably been discussed several times on this forum about his past girlfriends. Alexander is my favourite actor and I love his work and can’t wait to see what other future projects he will be doing.


----------



## Swanky

Kimberlicious1 said:


> I apologize. I am new to the forum and won’t bring up his past girlfriends again. Will stick to talking about his work. He’s an amazing actor and is outstanding in all of the roles he has done.



Welcome!! You are free to talk about his past girlfriends all day everyday if you wish! lol
It breaks no rules, and no member gets to regulate what is discussed here. They can use the Ignore User feature if needed!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Kimberlicious1 said:


> *What do you mean she may be a Swede but she’s very old? *I won’t bring up his past girlfriends again. Like you said, it’s probably been discussed several times on this forum about his past girlfriends. Alexander is my favourite actor and I love his work and can’t wait to see what other future projects he will be doing.



I'm being sarcastic (the /s means sarcasm). For me it's referring to the recent comments of 'she's too old to have anymore children' or whatever it was the troll said. Also, many years ago there were some fans who were convinced that Alex really only wanted to date younger costars. Apparently because of Kate (who wasn't that much younger than he was anyway).


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm being sarcastic (the /s means sarcasm). For me it's referring to the recent comments of 'she's too old to have anymore children' or whatever it was the troll said. Also, many years ago there were some fans who were convinced that Alex really only wanted to date younger costars. Apparently because of Kate (who wasn't that much younger than he was anyway).




May I ask who we're talking about?


----------



## lilopond23045

Kimberlicious1 said:


> What do you mean she may be a Swede but she’s very old? I won’t bring up his past girlfriends again. Like you said, it’s probably been discussed several times on this forum about his past girlfriends. Alexander is my favourite actor and I love his work and can’t wait to see what other future projects he will be doing.



There was this rumor that was started by some fans on some forum that Alex is dating a Swedish actress because last year they were seen buying mustard (I lol now every time I see that condiment). So as it goes on a place like this a spiraling tornado began of endless speculations.

The too old comment refers to some obnoxious fan who read some baseless rumor from a non credible tabloid that Nicole Kidman was leaving her husband for Alex, but then questioned why Alex would want to be with a woman that old.


----------



## donimv

Rosa Decidua said:


> Oh, I’ve never seen the pic on the left, where was it posted originally? I can’t even find this collage on the WOS’ Instagram.



Does anyone know where the left photo is from, I haven't seen it anywhere either. I really like Alex and I would be grateful if someone shared it in the original.


----------



## donimv

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm being sarcastic (the /s means sarcasm). For me it's referring to the recent comments of 'she's too old to have anymore children' or whatever it was the troll said. Also, many years ago there were some fans who were convinced that Alex really only wanted to date younger costars. Apparently because of Kate (who wasn't that much younger than he was anyway).


And I remembered Camilla and Eiza Gonzalez. And by the way for French President Macron. He definitely proved that old wine is better than young wine.


----------



## donimv

I found this photo by accident on the net. I haven't seen it shared here.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Swanky said:


> Welcome!! You are free to talk about his past girlfriends all day everyday if you wish! lol
> It breaks no rules, and no member gets to regulate what is discussed here. They can use the Ignore User feature if needed!


Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I'm being sarcastic (the /s means sarcasm). For me it's referring to the recent comments of 'she's too old to have anymore children' or whatever it was the troll said. Also, many years ago there were some fans who were convinced that Alex really only wanted to date younger costars. Apparently because of Kate (who wasn't that much younger than he was anyway).


Thank you for the explanation. I really can’t stand the trolls who try to cause trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

lilopond23045 said:


> There was this rumor that was started by some fans on some forum that Alex is dating a Swedish actress because last year they were seen buying mustard (I lol now every time I see that condiment). So as it goes on a place like this a spiraling tornado began of endless speculations.
> 
> The too old comment refers to some obnoxious fan who read some baseless rumor from a non credible tabloid that Nicole Kidman was leaving her husband for Alex, but then questioned why Alex would want to be with a woman that old.


It seems to me like these trolls like to stir up trouble. Thank you for explaining to me about what has been happening.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

donimv said:


> View attachment 4790283
> 
> 
> I found this photo by accident on the net. I haven't seen it shared here.


I have never seen this photo before. Cute photo of Alexander.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes.
> It's ok not to like your favorite artist's partner, but there's very much an element of 'no one can date my internet boyfriend' element to some of the reactions to Alex's girlfriend's.
> 
> 
> It's not about whether Google or any other search engine is reliable, it's whether you can think critically to determine which source is reliable. And quite frankly, you're currently not very good at that.
> 
> 
> His exes, and rumored exes, are still going to come up. It's normal, but it can get repetitive if we're dredging up years old stuff, or spending several comments talking about only the gfs and not Alex.
> Which we'll do anyway
> And no, unfortunately you can't delete, you can only edit in the two hour edit window.
> 
> 
> 
> She may be a Swede, but she's very old! /s


Only for having 9 kids  

But that’s me.  Personally I’d rather see him with someone three years younger than he is rather than some 20 year old ball of fluff. (Not to imply all 20 year olds are balls of fluff!)


----------



## Aurora222

lilopond23045 said:


> There was this rumor that was started by some fans on some forum that Alex is dating a Swedish actress because last year they were seen buying mustard (I lol now every time I see that condiment). So as it goes on a place like this a spiraling tornado began of endless speculations.
> 
> The too old comment refers to some obnoxious fan who read some baseless rumor from a non credible tabloid that Nicole Kidman was leaving her husband for Alex, but then questioned why Alex would want to be with a woman that old.


I didn’t pay any attention to the mustard thing but I do find it interesting that the two of them let themselves be photographed and posted in the same small group twice in two weeks.  No clue if it means anything.


----------



## Aurora222

donimv said:


> View attachment 4790283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this photo by accident on the net. I haven't seen it shared here.


Donut commercial?


----------



## lilopond23045

Hugolf (@jonathanhugolf) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

^That was shared by *jonathanhugolf* on instagram this morning (July18, 2020, Hemma Hos Mig).




*jonathanhugolf* A training session with a brother # AlexanderSkarsgård



A few oldies but goodies recently shared on twitter:







miren a quién conoci hace 4 años ✨ #alexanderskarsgard

Look who I met 4 years ago #alexanderskarsgard







Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> ^That was shared by *jonathanhugolf* on instagram this morning (July18, 2020, Hemma Hos Mig).
> 
> *jonathanhugolf* A training session with a brother # AlexanderSkarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> A few oldies but goodies recently shared on twitter:
> 
> View attachment 4792141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792143
> 
> 
> miren a quién conoci hace 4 años ✨ #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> Look who I met 4 years ago #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792155
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley.
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> do i see correctly or are they just alex knuckles Alex would have a ring on his finger


----------



## RebelRouser

Has the poor dude already had to make his account private because nutcases are pestering him about Alexander, haha? Awwww.

The beard has really filled in--he looks amazing!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

RebelRouser said:


> Has the poor dude already had to make his account private because nutcases are pestering him about Alexander, haha? Awwww.
> 
> The beard has really filled in--he looks amazing!



But I saved that picture before he made it private  . That's why I asked  here, not him, Of course I saw it wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

RebelRouser said:


> Has the poor dude already had to make his account private because nutcases are pestering him about Alexander, haha? Awwww.
> 
> The beard has really filled in--he looks amazing!


He looks very handsome.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

RebelRouser said:


> Has the poor dude already had to make his account private because nutcases are pestering him about Alexander, haha? Awwww.
> 
> The beard has really filled in--he looks amazing!


He looks great with a beard.


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> ^That was shared by *jonathanhugolf* on instagram this morning (July18, 2020, Hemma Hos Mig).
> 
> View attachment 4792203
> 
> 
> *jonathanhugolf* A training session with a brother # AlexanderSkarsgård
> 
> 
> 
> A few oldies but goodies recently shared on twitter:
> 
> View attachment 4792141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792143
> 
> 
> miren a quién conoci hace 4 años ✨ #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> Look who I met 4 years ago #alexanderskarsgard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792155
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård and Bel Powley.



Those pics of him with Bel Powley are some of my favourites, I love his hair like this.
Yes, he looks good in the most recent pic, it’s nice that he’s working out.


----------



## StarrLady

Claes Bang tweeted an article with pics from The Northman set.
”Fresh pictures show progress made on the construction of a wooden village set, a short distance from the expansive Atlantic swell, over recent weeks.”


----------



## Deleted member 713272

StarrLady said:


> Claes Bang tweeted an article with pics from The Northman set.
> ”Fresh pictures show progress made on the construction of a wooden village set, a short distance from the expansive Atlantic swell, over recent weeks.”



So excited about the filming of The Northman.


----------



## H.Bouquet

StarrLady said:


> Claes Bang tweeted an article with pics from The Northman set.
> ”Fresh pictures show progress made on the construction of a wooden village set, a short distance from the expansive Atlantic swell, over recent weeks.”



That is some fan account, but the article is right on the money per a bunch of other articles quoting NI government officials about filming starting very soon.  They seem ecstatic about it.  But with the last few months, who can blame them?


----------



## Deleted member 713272

H.Bouquet said:


> That is some fan account, but the article is right on the money per a bunch of other articles quoting NI government officials about filming starting very soon.  They seem ecstatic about it.  But with the last few months, who can blame them?


----------



## Deleted member 713272

I hope Alex and the cast and the crew stay safe while filming The Northman. This is one movie I am excited about seeing. It sounds like it will be an amazing film.  Love the photo of the Northman set.


----------



## StarrLady

H.Bouquet said:


> That is some fan account, but the article is right on the money per a bunch of other articles quoting NI government officials about filming starting very soon.  They seem ecstatic about it.  But with the last few months, who can blame them?


LOL, you are right! I looked at it very quickly but it’s a fan account. The pictures and article are great though, so it’s all good.


----------



## StarrLady

Kimberlicious1 said:


> I hope Alex and the cast and the crew stay safe while filming The Northman. This is one movie I am excited about seeing. It sounds like it will be an amazing film.  Love the photo of the Northman set.


Yes, I hope they stay safe, too.
I agree, this sounds like a very exciting film...exactly what I want to see Alex in.
I love the photos too, the sets look great.


----------



## Aurora222

RebelRouser said:


> Has the poor dude already had to make his account private because nutcases are pestering him about Alexander, haha? Awwww.
> 
> The beard has really filled in--he looks amazing!


I was thinking the opposite, I thought it looked like he had trimmed it and the hair. You think it’s that it has filled in?


----------



## RebelRouser

Aurora222 said:


> I was thinking the opposite, I thought it looked like he had trimmed it and the hair. You think it’s that it has filled in?



I mean less skin of his cheeks and jaw showing though. . He's def. had a trim around the edges for maintenance of length, and the edges.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Has Alexander gotten a haircut? I looked at him in the photo and it looks like his hair is shorter. He looks handsome.


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> Claes Bang tweeted an article with pics from The Northman set.
> ”Fresh pictures show progress made on the construction of a wooden village set, a short distance from the expansive Atlantic swell, over recent weeks.”




Hi there  I just watched a news item on my local tv Chanel 7 in Australia. Nicole Kidman is returning to Australia with Keith and the girls. A new mini series will be filmed on Nicole’s Southern Highlands Estate and it will be for 19 weeks starting in August.

I wonder how this impacts on The Northman or if it does at all


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Deleted member 713272

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4793054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Alex is married.


I wonder when he got married? Congrats to him for keeping it private and out of the media. So happy for him.


----------



## aussiefan

Kimberlicious1 said:


> I wonder when he got married? Congrats to him for keeping it private and out of the media. So happy for him.



wow  just wow


----------



## YourNemesis

I thought that Alex was very much _single and lonely_.
Weren't you rampaging about it @M.Skarsgård ?


----------



## Deleted member 713272

aussiefan said:


> wow  just wow
> 
> 
> aussiefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow  just wow
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize.
> 
> 
> aussiefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow  just wow
> [/QUOTE
> I apologize. I was hearing this on Twitter that he got married.  It could just be speculation or rumours.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## M.Skarsgård

YourNemesis said:


> I thought that Alex was very much _single and lonely_.
> Weren't you rampaging about it @M.Skarsgård ?




Just a copy of one of the pages


----------



## aussiefan

aussiefan said:


> wow  just wow



why ?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aussiefan said:


> Hi there  I just watched a news item on my local tv Chanel 7 in Australia. Nicole Kidman is returning to Australia with Keith and the girls. A new mini series will be filmed on Nicole’s Southern Highlands Estate and it will be for 19 weeks starting in August.
> 
> I wonder how this impacts on The Northman or if it does at all



I think it would, in that it makes it less likely that she'd be able to film The Northman.


Kimberlicious1 said:


> I apologize. I was hearing this on Twitter that he got married. It could just be speculation or rumours.


Of course he could have gotten married, but never believe everything on the internet. I could create a Twitter account just to start rumors about Alex, it wouldn't make them true just because I wrote it.


----------



## aussiefan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think it would, in that it makes it less likely that she'd be able to film The Northman.
> 
> Of course he could have gotten married, but never believe everything on the internet. I could create a Twitter account just to start rumors about Alex, it wouldn't make them true just because I wrote it.


Perhaps Nicole isn’t scheduled to film her scenes until much later. I have no idea I just read one article that said the mini series would be filmed in Byron Bay.
The series is based on another Liane Moriarty novel,  “Nine Perfect Strangers”


----------



## H.Bouquet

Thank you! I am tired of people advancing rumors about something or someone based on absolutely nothing but someone's thoughts or desires.   Any fool can get on social media and and write whatever they want and gullible people run with it.  I know this is a gossip site but let's practice little discernment. Why would only some rando on Twitter know this?   And If he is married then it will eventually come out.

I wish bored obsessed people would find something productive to do.  Read a book, make meals for the shut in, repair something around the house, learn a new language... stare at a wall.  Something.


----------



## StarrLady

aussiefan said:


> Hi there  I just watched a news item on my local tv Chanel 7 in Australia. Nicole Kidman is returning to Australia with Keith and the girls. A new mini series will be filmed on Nicole’s Southern Highlands Estate and it will be for 19 weeks starting in August.
> 
> I wonder how this impacts on The Northman or if it does at all


If true, this could mean different things. It could mean they won’t start filming in August. It could mean she’s not able to do it. It could mean she’s filming her scenes at some point when she gets the chance. There is so much uncertainty now. We just have to wait and see.


----------



## H.Bouquet

StarrLady said:


> If true, this could mean different things. It could mean they won’t start filming in August. It could mean she’s not able to do it. It could mean she’s filming her scenes at some point when she gets the chance. There is so much uncertainty now. We just have to wait and see.


Exactly.  Melissa Mcarthy, who is also starring and producing this with Nicole, is playing a major role in The Little Mermaid as Ersula, which, like the The Northman, was shut down days before filming and is schedule to start again the same time as The Northman.  No way Disney lets her walk after all the time and money spent. It is really interesting how all these films are going to try to film in these safe, community bubbles.

I like Nicole, but she is not a deal breaker for this movie (for me anyway).  Some logistics people will figure out these productions.  Shoot your scenes earlier or later.  I would not want that job even without a pandemic.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think it would, in that it makes it less likely that she'd be able to film The Northman.
> 
> Of course he could have gotten married, but never believe everything on the internet. I could create a Twitter account just to start rumors about Alex, it wouldn't make them true just because I wrote it.





how to know what is true and what is not (internet)


----------



## lilopond23045

Nicole was also in the middle of shooting a show in LA when the shut down happened and while she was filming Alex was already in Ireland about to start, so she probably was scheduled for later on the production schedule and by the looks of the recent photos of the set its seem a lot has been spent on the production and replacing an actor would be more expensive


----------



## Deleted member 713272

I was aski


BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think it would, in that it makes it less likely that she'd be able to film The Northman.
> 
> Of course he could have gotten married, but never believe everything on the internet. I could create a Twitter account just to start rumors about Alex, it wouldn't make them true just because I wrote it.


I was only asking because in the photo with him and the trainer, it appeared he was wearing a ring.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

H.Bouquet said:


> Thank you! I am tired of people advancing rumors about something or someone based on absolutely nothing but someone's thoughts or desires.   Any fool can get on social media and and write whatever they want and gullible people run with it.  I know this is a gossip site but let's practice little discernment. Why would only some rando on Twitter know this?   And If he is married then it will eventually come out.
> 
> I wish bored obsessed people would find something productive to do.  Read a book, make meals for the shut in, repair something around the house, learn a new language... stare at a wall.  Something.


I am not obsessed and will not bring up these rumours again. I was just asking because people were mentioning he was wearing a ring in the photo. I did not start these rumours. I just made a comment regarding the photo. I am a fan of his work and love his films. I will not comment on these rumours again. You made a good point.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

I do apologize again for bringing up rumours. I was not trying to start any drama. I realized I made a mistake talking and speculating about the photo.  I joined this board to talk with other fans of Alexander to talk about his work and how much I love his films and tv shows he has been on. Please accept my apology.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

You can bring up all the rumors you want. But that also means we're going to respond to them, and that may often mean pointing out a source isn't reliable.


----------



## RebelRouser

(Sorry, what was the 'proof' of marriage? Was there a deletion of pics/ photos?  TY!)


----------



## StarrLady

H.Bouquet said:


> Exactly.  Melissa Mcarthy, who is also starring and producing this with Nicole, is playing a major role in The Little Mermaid as Ersula, which, like the The Northman, was shut down days before filming and is schedule to start again the same time as The Northman.  No way Disney lets her walk after all the time and money spent. It is really interesting how all these films are going to try to film in these safe, community bubbles.
> 
> I like Nicole, but she is not a deal breaker for this movie (for me anyway).  Some logistics people will figure out these productions.  Shoot your scenes earlier or later.  I would not want that job even without a pandemic.


Good points. And I agree that I don’t see Melissa not doing The Little Mermaid either.
It has become common now for movie stars to do TV shows, they are all doing it now. Especially because there is uncertainty with movie theatres now with Covid-19. TV shows are still on TV, so even A-list movie actors are doing TV.


----------



## StarrLady

Kimberlicious1 said:


> I do apologize again for bringing up rumours. I was not trying to start any drama. I realized I made a mistake talking and speculating about the photo.  I joined this board to talk with other fans of Alexander to talk about his work and how much I love his films and tv shows he has been on. Please accept my apology.


You don’t have to feel bad about bringing up rumours. We want fans to stay and talk about Alex’s movies and TV shows. And sometimes rumours too. Just be careful of the source and credibility of the rumours.


----------



## Aurora222

lilopond23045 said:


> Hugolf (@jonathanhugolf) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Do you think his arms looks so fantastic here (sigh, breathing deep three times ok now I can continue) just because it is summer and he is tan and wearing short sleeve tightish t shirts or are they really built up lately?  

Guess I would have to do a study of his summer arms when not working vs now to tell.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think it would, in that it makes it less likely that she'd be able to film The Northman.
> 
> Of course he could have gotten married, but never believe everything on the internet. I could create a Twitter account just to start rumors about Alex, it wouldn't make them true just because I wrote it.



Ok, please don’t shoot me but my sarcastic streak just has to say this given the two stories popping up at the same time.  

Wow.  How kind of Alex to get married in order to save Nicole and Keith’s marriage and motivate her to go back to Australia rather than staying near to him (<5000 miles away that is) to carry on their steaming hot non existent affair.

What a guy


----------



## RebelRouser

I have taken one for the team, and done this study already, LOL.  He's extra built up/ training for The Northman.  I think he's naturally much leaner than this.


----------



## H.Bouquet

StarrLady said:


> Good points. And I agree that I don’t see Melissa not doing The Little Mermaid either.
> It has become common now for movie stars to do TV shows, they are all doing it now. Especially because there is uncertainty with movie theatres now with Covid-19. TV shows are still on TV, so even A-list movie actors are doing TV.


Well, Mcarthy came from tv with Gilmore Girls and still did seasons of Mike and Molly after she got her first Oscar nomination. The idea of TV versus film has long been dead.  The Brits haven doing both since the 60s. However, I will say there is a line between prestige TV like HBO and BBC and the likes of something generally on the USA Network or SyFy Network.  Not saying their shows are bad, but they usually are not highly acclaimed or have awards potential.  It seems like HBO and the streaming services get all the love these days.

Disney is distributing The Little Mermaid just like they are The Northman.  Everything is being pushed back or rearranged.


----------



## lilopond23045

H.Bouquet said:


> Well, Mcarthy came from tv with Gilmore Girls and still did seasons of Mike and Molly after she got her first Oscar nomination. The idea of TV versus film has long been dead.  The Brits haven doing both since the 60s. However, I will say there is a line between prestige TV like HBO and BBC and the likes of something generally on the USA Network or SyFy Network.  Not saying their shows are bad, but they usually are not highly acclaimed or have awards potential.  It seems like HBO and the streaming services get all the love these days.
> 
> Disney is distributing The Little Mermaid just like they are The Northman.  Everything is being pushed back or rearranged.



British TV can't be compared to US TV. Cable in the US doesn't have the limitation that the networks have so they can be a bit more grown up, where network has to sell to the general public and dumb down also 25 episodes compared to 10 can hurt. During the past few months I've seen several British TV series from all the way back, mid-late 90s, the writing is wonderful.


----------



## H.Bouquet

lilopond23045 said:


> British TV can't be compared to US TV. Cable in the US doesn't have the limitation that the networks have so they can be a bit more grown up, where network has to sell to the general public and dumb down also 25 episodes compared to 10 can hurt. During the past few months I've seen several British TV series from all the way back, mid-late 90s, the writing is wonderful.


Yeah, that is why I did not bring up any of the free US networks like NBC, FOX or ABC.  There are endless articles about their slow demise.  The quality is just not there anymore.  And by quality, I don't mean I need lots of sex, nudity, violence for it to be good.  I was just saying that even the US cable networks I mentioned, which have much more leeway and shorter seasons are still not considered prestige or awards worthy compared to HBO, FX and the streamers. Basically, you are a "joke" until you get Emmy attention or huge acclaim. AMC was the same way until Mad Men and Breaking came along.  Same with FX until Ryan Murphy and The Americans (great show).


----------



## Deleted member 713272

BuckeyeChicago said:


> You can bring up all the rumors you want. But that also means we're going to respond to them, and that may often mean pointing out a source isn't reliable.





RebelRouser said:


> I have taken one for the team, and done this study already, LOL.  He's extra built up/ training for The Northman.  I think he's naturally much leaner than this.


He definitely has put on more muscle for The Northman.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

RebelRouser said:


> I have taken one for the team, and done this study already, LOL.  He's extra built up/ training for The Northman.  I think he's naturally much leaner than this.


He has put on more muscle. He has bulked up to film The Northman. He looks great.


----------



## H.Bouquet

Kimberlicious1 said:


> I am not obsessed and will not bring up these rumours again. I was just asking because people were mentioning he was wearing a ring in the photo. I did not start these rumours. I just made a comment regarding the photo. I am a fan of his work and love his films. I will not comment on these rumours again. You made a good point.


Just saw your reply about this.  It was not about you.  You were responding to someone's post that Alex was secret married.  A post based on absolutely nothing to indicate that it being true.  A post that I see now was edited to remove the statement. Good for him whatever his status now or in the future

I don't understand how people write something so declarative and post it as a fact.  Especially when it is something like being married.  What is next somebody is pregnant? Mentally ill?  A sexist?  Based on what?

You're cool.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

H.Bouquet said:


> Just saw your reply about this.  It was not about you.  You were responding to someone's post that Alex was secret married.  A post based on absolutely nothing to indicate that it being true.  A post that I see now was edited to remove the statement. Good for him whatever his status now or in the future
> 
> I don't understand how people write something so declarative and post it as a fact.  Especially when it is something like being married.  What is next somebody is pregnant? Mentally ill?  A sexist?  Based on what?
> 
> You're cool.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

I joined this forum because I love Alex’s work and all of the tv shows he has done. He is a gifted actor. It does get irritating when people do post things without the facts. I would prefer to talk more about his acting than his personal life.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Thank you. You are cool too.


----------



## H.Bouquet

Kimberlicious1 said:


> I joined this forum because I love Alex’s work and all of the tv shows he has done. He is a gifted actor. It does get irritating when people do post things without the facts. I would prefer to talk more about his acting than his personal life.



Like the moderater just said, we can talk about anything on the topic of Skarsgard and post opinions.  I mean the rants about Margot Robbie and one of his best friends plotting to use him had me in tears cracking up. They were unintentional comedy gold and neck with other rants about being highly disappointed that Alex is interested in accomplished women around his own age.  It's summertime.  He should be with a 19-20 year old Hawaiian Tropics Tanning Oil biniki model.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

H.Bouquet said:


> Like the moderater just said, we can talk about anything on the topic of Skarsgard and post opinions.  I mean the rants about Margot Robbie and one of his best friends plotting to use him had me in tears cracking up. They were unintentional comedy gold and neck with other rants about being highly disappointed that Alex is interested in accomplished women around his own age.  It's summertime.  He should be with a 19-20 year old Hawaiian Tropics Tanning Oil biniki model.


I never heard about those rants about Margot Robbie. Some people go crazy with their theories.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Does anyone know if Alexander speaks French fluently? I know he speaks Swedish and English. I was curious because I read he speaks three languages Swedish, English, and French. I have seen clips of interviews where he has spoken a few phrases in French and in the film Long Shot he spoke a few phrases of French when he played the Prime Minister.After watching some of his Swedish films, I want to learn how to speak Swedish so I am going to learn it through the Babbel app. The Swedish language is beautiful.


----------



## aussiefan

I’ve seen the clips in which Alex speaks French too. I don’t know if Alex is fluent in French though. Being Australian I’m hard pressed to speak English  Swedish would be beyond me lol


----------



## aussiefan

aussiefan said:


> I’ve seen the clips in which Alex speaks French too. I don’t know if Alex is fluent in French though. Being Australian I’m hard pressed to speak English  Swedish would be beyond me lol



J/K well the Queen’s English to be more precise


----------



## RebelRouser

I think he has more German than French.


----------



## StarrLady

I don‘t think he’s fluent in French. I think that’s what he said in an interview where it came up.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

aussiefan said:


> I’ve seen the clips in which Alex speaks French too. I don’t know if Alex is fluent in French though. Being Australian I’m hard pressed to speak English  Swedish would be beyond me lol


----------



## Deleted member 713272

What is Australia like? I hope to visit Australia one day because it is a beautiful country. I am hoping to learn how to speak Swedish using the Babbel app. Then I will be able to understand what is being said watching Alex’s Swedish films.


----------



## Aurora222

H.Bouquet said:


> Like the moderater just said, we can talk about anything on the topic of Skarsgard and post opinions.  I mean the rants about Margot Robbie and one of his best friends plotting to use him had me in tears cracking up. They were unintentional comedy gold and neck with other rants about being highly disappointed that Alex is interested in accomplished women around his own age.  It's summertime.  He should be with a 19-20 year old Hawaiian Tropics Tanning Oil biniki model.


never saw the Margot using rants.  Were they kind of like Alexa and her friends using him rants, only with Margot instead?  I can just imagine them if they were.

Was going to say no Hawaiian tropics tanning oil bikini model, must be a Victoria’s Secret or sports illustrated swimsuit edition model, but then I realized probably already been there, done that.  Hawaiian tropics it is!


----------



## Aurora222

Kimberlicious1 said:


> What is Australia like? I hope to visit Australia one day because it is a beautiful country. I am hoping to learn how to speak Swedish using the Babbel app. Then I will be able to understand what is being said watching Alex’s Swedish films.


I know you don’t mean to ask me, but it’s spectacular.  Love it.


----------



## aussiefan

Kimberlicious1 said:


> What is Australia like? I hope to visit Australia one day because it is a beautiful country. I am hoping to learn how to speak Swedish using the Babbel app. Then I will be able to understand what is being said watching Alex’s Swedish films.



Australia is alright. I enjoyed living in England for 4.5 years closer to Europe. I probably don’t appreciate the country as much as tourists and overseas students. Australian bushfires and COVID this year and economic recession miserable everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Aurora222 said:


> I know you don’t mean to ask me, but it’s spectacular.  Love it.


Australia is on my list of places to visit along with Finland, Iceland, Sweden, Italy, England, Paris, Greece, Ireland, and Spain. I would love to go on a safari in Australia and see the animals.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

aussiefan said:


> Australia is alright. I enjoyed living in England for 4.5 years closer to Europe. I probably don’t appreciate the country as much as tourists and overseas students. Australian bushfires and COVID this year and economic recession miserable everywhere.


I am sorry to hear about the Australia fires. I hope there will be a vaccine soon for COVID. This virus is scary. Whenever I go out in public, I wear a mask. I would love to see the wild animals in Australia. I remember when Alex was in Australia promoting Tarzan, he got up close with some cute animals. I also want to visit England one day too.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Does anyone know for sure when The Northman will begin filming? I read that Nicole Kidman is in Australia and will be doing a miniseries there in August. I wonder if The Northman will be filming later than August.


----------



## H.Bouquet

Kimberlicious1 said:


> Does anyone know for sure when The Northman will begin filming? I read that Nicole Kidman is in Australia and will be doing a miniseries there in August. I wonder if The Northman will be filming later than August.


There was a very recent discussion about this a only few/couple pages back about this, which included an article regarding filming in August.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

H.Bouquet said:


> There was a very recent discussion about this a only few/couple pages back about this, which included an article regarding filming in August.


Thank you for telling me. Will have to go back and read the article.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

There has been someone in this forum that has been harassing me. I had to block them on Facebook and FaceBook Messenger. I know the name of the person. She sounds so obsessed talking about Alexander’s private life. If she starts saying anything bad about me on this forum is there a way I could report them to the administrator?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kimberlicious1 said:


> There has been someone in this forum that has been harassing me. I had to block them on Facebook and FaceBook Messenger. I know the name of the person. She sounds so obsessed talking about Alexander’s private life. If she starts saying anything bad about me on this forum is there a way I could report them to the administrator?





you actually ask me all the time if you have heard anything alex new

This personality claims all the time
⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇↙⬇⬇⬇⬇

I don't go by sources because the truth will come out when Alex steps out with his significant other. Other fans on Alexander’s Facebook groups think he has someone already or is married.

I think (* ********) * (is the name of one person here in purseforum)and other fans may be wrong. He is a married man. Maybe he has kids now too. He keeps his private life very private.

what facebook messenger messages belong to purseforum


----------



## Swanky

Kimberlicious1 said:


> There has been someone in this forum that has been harassing me. I had to block them on Facebook and FaceBook Messenger. I know the name of the person. She sounds so obsessed talking about Alexander’s private life. If she starts saying anything bad about me on this forum is there a way I could report them to the administrator?


If someone is harassing you HERE, please click the "report" button.  We obviously cannot control what goes on off tPF.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Swanky said:


> If someone is harassing you HERE, please click the "report" button.  We obviously cannot control what goes on off tPF.



it is belongs in facebook messages


----------



## Deleted member 713272

M.Skarsgård said:


> you actually ask me all the time if you have heard anything alex new
> 
> This personality claims all the time
> ⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇↙⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> I don't go by sources because the truth will come out when Alex steps out with his significant other. Other fans on Alexander’s Facebook groups think he has someone already or is married.
> 
> I think (* ********) * (is the name of one person here in purseforum)and other fans may be wrong. He is a married man. Maybe he has kids now too. He keeps his private life very private.
> 
> what facebook messenger messages belong to purseforum


I never said that.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

M.Skarsgård said:


> you actually ask me all the time if you have heard anything alex new
> 
> This personality claims all the time
> ⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇↙⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> I don't go by sources because the truth will come out when Alex steps out with his significant other. Other fans on Alexander’s Facebook groups think he has someone already or is married.
> 
> I think (* ********) * (is the name of one person here in purseforum)and other fans may be wrong. He is a married man. Maybe he has kids now too. He keeps his private life very private.
> 
> what facebook messenger messages belong to purseforum


You have been harassing me on Messenger. You have been asking me all the time about Alex. Please leave me alone.


----------



## Swanky

Can you both kindly leave the drama off our boards.  Simply add the other to Ignore User, it's brilliant.


----------



## Deleted member 713272

Swanky said:


> Can you both kindly leave the drama off our boards.  Simply add the other to Ignore User, it's brilliant.


I will. I apologize.


----------



## Rosa Decidua

I just wonder how people know that Alex is married when there is no actually any reliable info about that? Are they secretly Alex’s close friends or Alex’s close friends’ friends?


----------



## H.Bouquet

Rosa Decidua said:


> I just wonder how people know that Alex is married when there is no actually any reliable info about that? Are they secretly Alex’s close friends or Alex’s close friends’ friends?


It all seems arbitrary.  Wearing or not wearing a ring does not signify marital status, especially in today's world.  Paperwork does.  Although I am in no way encouraging people to start digging around into anyone's personal papers.


----------



## RebelRouser

Would it matter if he was?  I'm still just delighted to stare at photos of the man until I have a new movie to watch.  I don't think he's married, but wish him the best if he is. The world will keep turning, and we'll keep objectifying him from a safe distance, lol.


----------



## H.Bouquet

RebelRouser said:


> Would it matter if he was?



Not to me.  No bearing on anyone's health or wealth except the involved parties.  I won't be phony and say I would not would not mention it, but it is not as if it would impact my life in the slightest.  Let people be happy.  I am interested in these new projects rolling out.


----------



## lvstratus

Ladies, going back to the whole Nicole Kidman-The Northman thing, she confirmed in a recent interview that she will be shooting first Nine Perfect Strangers and then The Northman.


----------



## Aurora222

H.Bouquet said:


> It all seems arbitrary.  Wearing or not wearing a ring does not signify marital status, especially in today's world.  Paperwork does.  Although I am in no way encouraging people to start digging around into anyone's personal papers.


Everyone keeps talking about him wearing a ring but I haven’t seen a picture here where he seemed to be wearing one. Did I miss it, or was it posted and has now been taken down?

Thanks


----------



## H.Bouquet

Aurora222 said:


> Everyone keeps talking about him wearing a ring but I haven’t seen a picture here where he seemed to be wearing one. Did I miss it, or was it posted and has now been taken down?
> 
> Thanks


There was no pic of him wearing a ring.  Just some fanatic poster trying again to stir the pot based on nothing.  I think that account and the posts are gone/deleted.  Forget about it.

Sounds like they are ramping up to start the filming soon.  The ships they built are magnificent.


----------



## StarrLady

Good news! On the pscaagency Instagram account, you can see makeup and hair being worked on for production of The Northman. So, it looks like filming will begin soon. You can check out the Instagram account (sorry that I cannot link it).


----------



## Rosa Decidua

StarrLady said:


> Good news! On the pscaagency Instagram account, you can see makeup and hair being worked on for production of The Northman. So, it looks like filming will begin soon. You can check out the Instagram account (sorry that I cannot link it).


That’s the IG post:


----------



## Santress

Some BTS pics from the *Alfa Romeo* campaign recently shared on instagram:





*toberakish*  A time where director and talent could be less than 6ft apart. Rakish co-founder, Marc Forster, on set with Alfa Romeo. .#filmmaking #commercial #carcommercial #direction #Losangeles #DTLA #alfaromeo #BTS #Rakish








*toberakish*  BTS from one our last shoots pre-lockdown for Alfa Romeo














*toberakish*  Director Marc Forster teamed up with @alfaromeousa for this latest, high octane, adrenaline fueled commercial. Featuring @alexskarsgardworld, the spot showcases the Type A personality needed to drive such a machine. @koenigswieser killing it with the cinematography as always.



Source:  *toberakish* instagram

via


----------



## Aurora222

Does anyone recognize those buildings in the background?  I’m wondering where it was filmed.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> Does anyone recognize those buildings in the background?  I’m wondering where it was filmed.


Los Angeles.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> Does anyone recognize those buildings in the background?  I’m wondering where it was filmed.





Was the question alex alfa romeo campaign then did not have any information


----------



## Bastetan

*toberakish*

Director Marc Forster teamed up with @alfaromeousa for this latest, high octane, adrenaline fueled commercial. Featuring @alexskarsgardworld, the spot showcases the Type A personality needed to drive such a machine. @koenigswieser killing it with the cinematography as always.
.
Did you notice something strange: the text mentions it specifically: @alexskarsgardworld. Until now, posts have never been specifically tagged with this user.


----------



## StarrLady

There’s not much news, so I thought I’d post this aerial view of The Northman set:




			https://twitter.com/andiatspectrum


----------



## RebelRouser

He's just too handsome in those Alfa Romeo ads.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bastetan said:


> Director Marc Forster teamed up with @alfaromeousa for this latest, high octane, adrenaline fueled commercial. Featuring @alexskarsgardworld, the spot showcases the Type A personality needed to drive such a machine. @koenigswieser killing it with the cinematography as always.
> .
> *Did you notice something strange: the text mentions it specifically: @alexskarsgardworld. Until now, posts have never been specifically tagged with this user.*



No, that's normal, for the wrong IG to be tagged. Some IG's have gotten better at tagging his actual IG but it's still normal for them to tag fan sites.



StarrLady said:


> There’s not much news, so I thought I’d post this aerial view of The Northman set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/andiatspectrum



Thanks, I hope they start filming soon.


----------



## Bastetan

BuckeyeChicago said:


> No, that's normal, for the wrong IG to be tagged. Some IG's have gotten better at tagging his actual IG but it's still normal for them to tag fan sites.
> 
> 
> I have long thought that this fan account @alexskarsgardworld is the fastest and most accurate in covering everything that concerns Alexander. Sometimes I think he may be directly connected to the actor / close person, agent, relative, assistant / He finds all the photos and publishes them too quickly. I've been watching it for many years and I've always thought that. But only now have I received any insignificant trace.


----------



## donimv

StarrLady said:


> There’s not much news, so I thought I’d post this aerial view of The Northman set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/andiatspectrum



I also saw the photos and thought about the following: the view from the drone reveals that there is no settlement in the area, then where the actors and the whole crew will sleep. Probably in caravans. In general, it is quite a difficult life to be an actor. We see the glamorous side of Alexander, but to live in a caravan for a long time, to wash your clothes alone, to be exposed to cold, wind, rain and snow and heat is a masochism. This shows an iron character. It will be hellishly cold and windy in Ireland in October, November and December. I think that's exactly what Alexander likes about the profession. Note, he has almost no films shot in studios, except for "Tarzan".


----------



## donimv

M.Skarsgård said:


> you actually ask me all the time if you have heard anything alex new
> 
> This personality claims all the time
> ⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇⬇↙⬇⬇⬇⬇
> 
> I don't go by sources because the truth will come out when Alex steps out with his significant other. Other fans on Alexander’s Facebook groups think he has someone already or is married.
> 
> I think (* ********) * (is the name of one person here in purseforum)and other fans may be wrong. He is a married man. Maybe he has kids now too. He keeps his private life very private.
> 
> what facebook messenger messages belong to purseforum



Who said these things and to whom? Because I also receive similar nonsense from February 2020 on my personal messages - not only here. I received messages with false allegations about Alexander. Pictures were sent to me, and then I was accused of being a troll because I dared to publish them with the idea of finding out if they were real or fake. Are there others who have been misled in this way? All photos were sent by a woman who claimed to be a lawyer and was investigating another forum. I'm sorry I deleted the messages from her, but I was very angry when I found out she lied to me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Bastetan said:


> have long thought that this fan account @alexskarsgardworld is the fastest and most accurate in covering everything that concerns Alexander. Sometimes I think he may be directly connected to the actor / close person, agent, relative, assistant / He finds all the photos and publishes them too quickly. I've been watching it for many years and I've always thought that. But only now have I received any insignificant trace.


Long ago, Alex had a manager who did have contact with a couple of fan sites, fan sites that no longer exist. But it wasn't anything major in terms of info.
But you know how you get all that info on Alex? Set up news alerts, set up alerts for social media, follow the 'right' people on SM.  It can be time-consuming, but it's not that hard either.



donimv said:


> I also saw the photos and thought about the following: the view from the drone reveals that there is no settlement in the area, *then where the actors and the whole crew will sleep*. Probably in caravans. In general, it is quite a difficult life to be an actor. We see the glamorous side of Alexander, but to live in a caravan for a long time, to wash your clothes alone, to be exposed to cold, wind, rain and snow and heat is a masochism. This shows an iron character. It will be hellishly cold and windy in Ireland in October, November and December. I think that's exactly what Alexander likes about the profession. Note, he has almost no films shot in studios, except for "Tarzan".


Where they would normally sleep, in hotels/apartments/houses.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Where they would normally sleep, in hotels/apartments/houses.


Exactly. While they are filming, actors often have trailers where they can wait to do their scenes. (As caravans were mentioned.) But when it’s time to go to sleep, actors usually stay in hotels/apartments/houses.


----------



## H.Bouquet

StarrLady said:


> Exactly. While they are filming, actors often have trailers where they can wait to do their scenes. (As caravans were mentioned.) But when it’s time to go to sleep, actors usually stay in hotels/apartments/houses.



Exactly!  No reputable job, outside the military, has people sleeping or showering in the elements unless the person wants to do so.  The various acting guilds/unions would be all over them, nevermind the studio, production company and producers ( of which Alex is one) would open themselves up to all kinds of labor lawsuits.


----------



## H.Bouquet

BuckeyeChicago said:


> But you know how you get all that info on Alex? Set up news alerts, set up alerts for social media, follow the 'right' people on SM.  It can be time-consuming, but it's not that hard either.



If people are really that desperate to know everything this man is doing or exactly where he is from moment to moment or who he is with, you have to put in the legwork yourself and verify if it is remotely accurate (this does not include stalking or digging through personal papers, which I already said was a big no-no).  Even then, you will likely come up empty because he doesn't get on SM and give endless updates about his life.

Eta: Keanu Reeves got a restraining order on some sad woman harassing him and his girlfriend online by posting false information should be a wakeup call for some people.


----------



## H.Bouquet

donimv said:


> I also saw the photos and thought about the following: the view from the drone reveals that there is no settlement in the area, then where the actors and the whole crew will sleep. Probably in caravans. In general, it is quite a difficult life to be an actor. We see the glamorous side of Alexander, but to live in a caravan for a long time, to wash your clothes alone, to be exposed to cold, wind, rain and snow and heat is a masochism. This shows an iron character. It will be hellishly cold and windy in Ireland in October, November and December. I think that's exactly what Alexander likes about the profession. Note, he has almost no films shot in studios, except for "Tarzan".



The upcoming Godzilla vs. Kong is the epitome of a studio film. Regardless, Alex is not going to be washing and rinsing out his clothes in a sink every night in a 10x15 caravan hoping they will be dry enough in the morning for him to wear.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## H.Bouquet

That poster couldn't be more fan made if someone's cat made it in his litter pan.  I can't believe someone posted it as if it was real and expected others to think it was real.  Sad.


----------



## StarrLady

H.Bouquet said:


> That poster couldn't be more fan made if someone's cat made it in his litter pan.  I can't believe someone posted it as if it was real and expected others to think it was real.  Sad.


I got suspicious when Anya Taylor-Joy got top billing over Nicole Kidman, Alexander Skarsgard and Willem Dafoe.


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


>



Any thoughts on why Anya Taylor joy has top billing?  It wouldn’t surprise me as much if it were Nicole, and Alex and Bill may have taken lower billing to get who they want.  It’s not that it is straight alphabetical, because the bottom two would go first.  Just wondering how a movie that I thought was described as “man goes after his father’s killer “ has a girl up top.

Please don’t let this end up being a movie where we think Alex will be in a lot of it and then it’s really just a supporting role. 

Glad William Dafoe is in it!


----------



## Aurora222

H.Bouquet said:


> Exactly!  No reputable job, outside the military, has people sleeping or showering in the elements unless the person wants to do so.  The various acting guilds/unions would be all over them, nevermind the studio, production company and producers ( of which Alex is one) would open themselves up to all kinds of labor lawsuits.


Kill joy. I was really enjoying the mental picture of Alex showering in the elements. (Just kidding, I didn’t believe it either)


----------



## Aurora222

H.Bouquet said:


> That poster couldn't be more fan made if someone's cat made it in his litter pan.  I can't believe someone posted it as if it was real and expected others to think it was real.  Sad.


I believed lol.

Guess that answers my question on why she has top billing.  It’s because she is the first name listed when you look it up in imdb lol.


----------



## aussiefan

Hey Everybodee  thank you for all the good info on Northman.Very happy to see those Alfa Romeo pics hope you are all staying safe and are well
I won’t be weighing in on the BS  rumours etc etc ..that’s all. I can’t wait to see pics of Alexander in his Viking Role always thought he would have been fantastic as Thor. So pumped for this one


----------



## H.Bouquet

StarrLady said:


> I got suspicious when Anya Taylor-Joy got top billing over Nicole Kidman, Alexander Skarsgard and Willem Dafoe.



That (I think Anya is very good, but that is some stan nonsense) and the fact that it looks cheap as hell from the photography to the font.  Did they it print off of one of those old fashion  mimeographs then scan it?  Nevermind a studio is not putting out marketing materials this early before they barely started filming.

The creator better hope Regency does not sue them for trademark infringement. You can't just slap a company's logo on something without permission.  I am sure they thought they were "helping".


----------



## Bastetan

@TheFrightClubNI
·
27.07

More production set pics from Robert Eggers' upcoming viking film 'The Northman' which is being filmed in County Antrim less than an hour from where we're based. I believe this is an old Game of Thrones set #TheFrightClubNI #FrightClub #RobertEggers #TheNorthman 






Tony Gault


----------



## Bastetan

H.Bouquet said:


> The upcoming Godzilla vs. Kong is the epitome of a studio film. Regardless, Alex is not going to be washing and rinsing out his clothes in a sink every night in a 10x15 caravan hoping they will be dry enough in the morning for him to wear.


You revealed my innermost fantasies. Caravan, Alexander and the elements. Clothes that dry on a rope. I don't mind that, girl. I don't care about the unions.


----------



## Bastetan

https://www.cinemablend.com/televis...7g371X849AYv8Yrc0crpqJkInIyI0fkKCnemp5XMbQdc8

New article - interesting presentation


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

Does anyone know whether it has started filming northam Imbd says it's pre-production


----------



## H.Bouquet

I am not aware of anyone on this board working on the set of the Northman, so why would anyone have exact info like that outside looking it up on the internet?

You would better off contacting the studio or local government in Northern Ireland it you need to know this kind of specific information.


----------



## Aurora222

H.Bouquet said:


> I am not aware of anyone on this board working on the set of the Northman, so why would anyone have exact info like that outside looking it up on the internet?
> 
> You would better off contacting the studio or local government in Northern Ireland it you need to know this kind of specific information.


I don’t understand why people keep asking.   I am very interested in the movie, I’m looking forward to this one more than Godzilla, just because I like the cast, but I don’t really care when they start shooting.  They will start when they start.  Sure, when he starts filming there may be some new pics, but we don’t usually see many from his film sets.

What am I missing?


----------



## StarrLady

This tweet with pics of The Northman sets is also worth posting because it claims that the plan is to release The Northman in 2021 and you can read the replies where people seem excited and really like the sets.


----------



## aussiefan

Wow that would be fantastic but I’m not sure it’s all that realistic maybe closer to November / December 2021.


----------



## StarrLady

If they are filming now (I don’t know if they are although they were doing hair and makeup recently), then a 2021 release is very doable. A fall release could also mean they could be interested in awards season.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> If they are filming now (I don’t know if they are although they were doing hair and makeup recently), then a 2021 release is very doable. A fall release could also mean they could be interested in awards season.


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4814861


I am not sure why you have reposted my post about set pictures (without set pictures). If you think production means filming, it does not mean that. We know that production for The Northman has already started. That does not mean that filming has started. We don’t know. There’s a good chance that filming has started based on the pictures of hair and makeup being tried out, but we don’t know for sure.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I am not sure why you have reposted my post about set pictures (without set pictures). If you think production means filming, it does not mean that. We know that production for The Northman has already started. That does not mean that filming has started. We don’t know. There’s a good chance that filming has started based on the pictures of hair and makeup being tried out, but we don’t know for sure.


It's not the same. This is Claesdracula post From his account


----------



## StarrLady

StarrLady said:


> This tweet with pics of The Northman sets is also worth posting because it claims that the plan is to release The Northman in 2021 and you can read the replies where people seem excited and really like the sets.



Word for word, it is exactly the same as it comes from the same original tweet, from Film Updates. (Claesdracula was quoting Film Updates and I posted the tweet from Film Updates.)
So what was the point you were making?


----------



## Aurora222

Agree normally fall release indicates they think there may be awards consideration. Not sure if it does now, as everything is so messed up, Bu5 it would be great if it was so well received that it got nominated for some major awards.  Even if not nominated as an actor (not saying he wouldn’t be, just saying if) he might have second chance as producer, which might (again, staying might not would) encourage him to continue producing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fall release doesn't necessarily mean it's awards worthy. I thought that about *Straw Dogs* and look how that turned out.

Having said that, Eggers has already earned acclaim with his two previous films.


----------



## H.Bouquet

I see a lot of repeated photos and articles in this board's future. A number of posters who refuse to read posts.  Ha!

Anyway, nothing Kate Bosworth is in or will be in is awards worthy (I don't hate her or anything, but let's be honest).  That includes, Still Alice.  That was a make-up/lifetime achievement Oscar for Julianne Moore.   Dafoe is due one too, especially for The Florida Project.  

You can never tell what will happen next fall
 because this is definitely not some summer fun movie ala Godzilla vs. Kong.  Everything is a crapshoot in Hollywood.  I will say the movie does have a good pedigree and at least the cinematography, costumes and set design will be outstanding.


----------



## Bastetan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fall release doesn't necessarily mean it's awards worthy. I thought that about *Straw Dogs* and look how that turned out.
> 
> Having said that, Eggers has already earned acclaim with his two previous films.



These are my thoughts, but for "The Little Drummer Girl", also for "Mute". I look forward to "The Stand". I think he may get awards for it, but it all depends on what screen time he has.


----------



## Bastetan

H.Bouquet said:


> I see a lot of repeated photos and articles in this board's future. A number of posters who refuse to read posts.  Ha!
> 
> Anyway, nothing Kate Bosworth is in or will be in is awards worthy (I don't hate her or anything, but let's be honest).  That includes, Still Alice.  That was a make-up/lifetime achievement Oscar for Julianne Moore.   Dafoe is due one too, especially for The Florida Project.
> 
> You can never tell what will happen next fall
> because this is definitely not some summer fun movie ala Godzilla vs. Kong.  Everything is a crapshoot in Hollywood.  I will say the movie does have a good pedigree and at least the cinematography, costumes and set design will be outstanding.





Don't you like Kate Bosworth? Why? She was very good at Straw Dogs. My opinion.


----------



## H.Bouquet

Bastetan said:


> Don't you like Kate Bosworth? Why? She was very good at Straw Dogs. My opinion.



Please tell me where I wrote that I don't like Kate Bosworth?  In fact I said the opposite.  She is like Katie Holmes or Gerald Butler.  If either one of them is in a movie, there is a 97% chance the movie will be garbage and their performances are never highlights even for a bad film.  They all had promise when they started, but it was never fulfilled or consistent, thus the d-list projects they are now relegated to take.  It is not a bash against them as a person.

If people are not reading posts on this board, they are glossing over them and trying to put words in other people's mouths.


----------



## Aurora222

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fall release doesn't necessarily mean it's awards worthy. I thought that about *Straw Dogs* and look how that turned out.
> 
> Having said that, Eggers has already earned acclaim with his two previous films.


Sorry if what I said suggested that I thought it's release date means it is Oscar worthy. Maybe that studio thinks it might be at most but who knows what it will be. Good director and cast doesn't even guarantee that. Not my intent.  Just saying more winners and nominees come from the last few months of the year.  Whether that is worthiness, or studios putting them out then, or everyone forgetting films released earlier in the year is hard to say. 

This article gives through how there wasn't a pattern to this years ago but now it seems there might be. Look for the charts listing films with boldface. (they switch what boldface means on the two charts)









						Can a Release Date Predict an Oscar Winner?
					

Conventional wisdom holds that Christmas is the peak season for awards movies—but the past decade of winners proves differently. Here is what 83 years of data reveal about Oscar release dates.




					www.google.com


----------



## Aurora222

Bastetan said:


> Don't you like Kate Bosworth? Why? She was very good at Straw Dogs. My opinion.


I don't know her (duh obviously) but I've never liked her public persona or her acting. She just always looks like such a cranky pants. (nice way of trying to say b%%%%). Good example is the pic from a couple of years ago at the met gala with Alex. She always looks like that to me, even in old pics when she was with Alex. 

His expression in that Pic is also priceless.


----------



## lilopond23045

Aurora222 said:


> I don't know her (duh obviously) but I've never liked her public persona or her acting. She just always looks like such a cranky pants. (nice way of trying to say b%%%%). Good example is the pic from a couple of years ago at the met gala with Alex. She always looks like that to me, even in old pics when she was with Alex.
> 
> His expression in that Pic is also priceless.



To be fair to KB thats just her face, I've seen many photos recent and old with no smile, maybe she doing the Victoria Beckham thing.


----------



## RebelRouser

Haha, agreed. There's a lot of synthetic pig botulism that goes into making that face pouty and crack-free.


----------



## H.Bouquet

Lord, I forgot that women's name is like weird catnip for some people even 10 years and a marriage later.


----------



## Aurora222

RebelRouser said:


> Haha, agreed. There's a lot of synthetic pig botulism that goes into making that face pouty and crack-free.





lilopond23045 said:


> To be fair to KB thats just her face, I've seen many photos recent and old with no smile, maybe she doing the Victoria Beckham thing.


I can't speak to any of that, but I will admit I've wondered whether being with her is what pushed him toward being with Alexa in his next major relationship. Maybe he just liked that dhe smiled a lot lol.


----------



## H.Bouquet

I



H.Bouquet said:


> Lord, I forgot that women's name is like weird catnip for some people even 10 years and a marriage later.


Sorry.  I wrote "catnip" when I meant "obsession", but it is to late for me to edit what I previously wrote.  Somethings sadly never change.


----------



## lilopond23045

Saw this photo on FB, definitely old looks like some kind of army base, generation kill or the kill team correct me if Im wrong


----------



## StarrLady

Claes Bang did an interview where he confirmed that filming started on The Northman last Monday (August 3) in Belfast.

He says he is happy that filming on The Northman has started finally. They were originally going to start filming on March 23 but were delayed due to Covid-19. Under the old schedule, they would have completed filming 2 weeks ago. They now expect to finish filming at the end of November or early December.

So filming has begun.


----------



## aussiefan

That’s great  we ALL know now j/k
Seriously, I thought it would be ages yet ! yeah I’m no longer doubting the timeframe.
I hope this film does really well. Great Director and Alex acting and producing


----------



## StarrLady

Claes Bang has already confirmed that The Northman is filming. For those that are interested, IMDb has now updated that The Northman is filming.









						Alexander Skarsgård - IMDb
					

Alexander Skarsgård. Actor: The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård was born in Stockholm, Sweden and is the eldest son of famed actor Stellan Skarsgård. Among his siblings are actors Gustaf Skarsgård, Bill Skarsgård, and Valter Skarsgård. For most of his formative years, his...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Northman

Nicole Kidman as Queen Gudrun
Alexander Skarsgård as Amleth
Anya Taylor-Joy
Willem Dafoe as Heimir the Fool
Claes Bang as Feng
Murray McArthur as Hakon
Ian Gerard Whyte as The Warrior King
Kate Dickie
Ralph Ineson
Björk as the Slav Witch


----------



## StarrLady

Björk and Kate Dickey join The Northman.


----------



## RebelRouser

Ooooh, Bjork's a nice addition!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Cast Of The Northam*



Bill Skarsgård

Anya Taylor-Joy

Nicole Kidman...Queen Gudrun

Alexander Skarsgård...Amleth

Willem Dafoe...Heimir the Fool

Ralph Ineson

Claes Bang...Feng

Kate Dickie

Olwen Fouéré

Björk...The Slav Witch

Ian Gerard Whyte...Thorvaldr

Murray McArthur...Hakon

James Yates

Rebecca Ineson...Halla


----------



## aussiefan

Bjork is a very talented Performer and interesting actor. Bjork has worked with Stellan.
I can’t wait to see this movie


----------



## StarrLady

Good news! This article reveals the studio that will distributing The Northman. The Northman will be released by Focus Features in North America and by Universal Pictures internationally. Focus Features is Universal’s specialty label. This is really good distribution and means The Northman has a top Hollywood studio behind it.

”Alexander Skarsgard stars as a Nordic prince who sets outs on a mission of revenge after his father is murdered.”
”The Belfast Telegraph reports film crews were spotted at the Antrim Hills near the seaport and market town of Larne. Photos from the set reveal grass-covered dwellings, plus a village that has been constructed on Torr Head County Antrim, a remote area of Northern Ireland.”
”Focus Features will release ‘The Northman’ domestically with Universal Pictures distributing internationally.”


----------



## Santress

An oldie shared on instagram today (August 21, 2020):




*patrikanderssonstudio* @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #hollywood


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> An oldie shared on instagram today (August 21, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4824907
> 
> 
> *patrikanderssonstudio* @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #hollywood



I would have guessed that was Bill, not Alex. Any idea how old it is?


----------



## aussiefan

Santress said:


> An oldie shared on instagram today (August 21, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4824907
> 
> 
> *patrikanderssonstudio* @rexdanger #alexanderskarsgard #hollywood




 This pic of Alex needs to come with a warning ⚠
     Thank you Santress


----------



## RebelRouser

Aurora222 said:


> I would have guessed that was Bill, not Alex. Any idea how old it is?


 
I'm guessing 2006-ish?


----------



## Aurora222

RebelRouser said:


> I'm guessing 2006-ish?


Thanks
I just realized I looked at this pic about five times before I realized the Hollywood sign is in the background.


----------



## Rosa Decidua

Aurora222 said:


> I would have guessed that was Bill, not Alex. Any idea how old it is?


It’s 2001, photoshoot for ELLE Sweden by Patrik Andersson


----------



## RebelRouser

WHOA, really?!  The haircut should've been the tip off.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Cast*



Anya Taylor-Joy

Bill Skarsgård

Nicole Kidman...Queen Gudrun

Alexander Skarsgård...Amleth

Ethan Hawke

Willem Dafoe...Heimir the Fool

Ralph Ineson

Claes Bang...Feng

Kate Dickie

Björk...The Slav Witch

Olwen Fouéré

Gustav Lindh

Ian Gerard Whyte...Thorvaldr

Murray McArthur...Hakon

Rebecca Ineson...Halla


----------



## H.Bouquet

Wasn't this just posted from IMDB?  Why is it being posted again?


----------



## H.Bouquet

Why am I getting a frowny face for asking why the imdb cast list is being repeatedly posted?  It was a legitimate question.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

H.Bouquet said:


> Wasn't this just posted from IMDB?  Why is it being posted again?



why are you complaining all the time !!!!!!!!!!!! do not comment on all the time
and there was neither Ethan Hawke nor Gustav Lindth


----------



## H.Bouquet

Um, you could have just said ethan hawke was added since there are numerous articles about this like starrlady did when Bjork was added. No one is studying what looks like repeated cast list postings from IMDB that look very similar.

If I post something and someone asks a respectful question about what I posted, I am not going to fly into a rage about it.  It is not that serious.

And let me let the moderator know that you want to control peoples' comments on this forum if they ask follow up questions you don't like.  Thanks!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

H.Bouquet said:


> Um, you could have just said ethan hawke was added since there are numerous articles about this like starrlady did when Bjork was added. No one is studying what looks like repeated cast list postings from IMDB that look very similar.
> 
> And let me let the moderator know that you want to control peoples' comments on this forum if they ask follow up questions you don't like.  Thanks!


Who controls the comments you!!!! You do it all the time to me!!! go snitch the administrator about me!


----------



## StarrLady

H. Bouquet is not the only one who didn’t notice the slight difference between the two IMDb listings posted. I didn’t notice the difference either. It is easier for others to understand if only the additional actors are mentioned. Ethan Hawke is a pretty well-known actor and worth mentioning with articles linked (if found).


----------



## H.Bouquet

StarrLady said:


> H. Bouquet is not the only one who didn’t notice the slight difference between the two IMDb listings posted. I didn’t notice the difference either. It is easier for others to understand if only the additional actors are mentioned. Ethan Hawke is a pretty well-known actor and worth mentioning with articles linked (if found).



Thanks.  I was asking a reasonable question about why the repeated imdb Northaman cast postings.  I don't know how this turned into name calling and flying off the handle. Inappropriate, even for a gossip forum.

@Swanky


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I'm sick and tired of the fact that if I'm excited, I'm going to share the same thing a few times, you're going to notice..
Remove all My Shared by If it makes you feel better,


----------



## H.Bouquet

Most everyone on this board is excited about the his new projects, but have not been abusive, controlling or obnoxious to their fellow posters as a result.

I don't need you to ever do anything for me to feel better.  It is a gossip board, not something that impacts everyones' lives like politics or the economy.

ETA:  Worst than when you kept harassing/demanding posters tell you the exact start date for Northman after they repeatedly said they did not know.


----------



## Swanky

Let me be clear once again... if a member annoys you, add them to IGNORE USER. If they’re breaking rules, report them. 
But please stop the petty arguing and picking on others.... ignore them or report them but stop the drama.


----------



## Santress

Alex turned 44 today!❤
Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! 




Happy Birthday Mr.Skarsgård. (Aug. 25th)

(x)




….happy birthday you utterly scrumptious man! 

(x)




What? Just because it’s your birthday doesn’t mean we can’t enjoy the cake too. Happy Birthday swede-heart. Muuaaaah!

(x)




….on this day in 1976 a fine ass motherfucker was born. 

(x)




Happy Birthday to god’s gift to women. We hope you get something just as awesome.

(x)

Graphics by CanadianBeaversLoveASkars


----------



## StarrLady

Yes, Happy Birthday to Alex!
I especially like that last picture of Alex With the dark t-shirt and pink bow. What a gorgeous man!
I assume he is celebrating his birthday in Belfast on the set of The Northman.


----------



## Santress

News about *The Stand*:

*Stephen King’s ‘The Stand’ Set for December Premiere at CBS All Access

CBS All Access’ limited series adaptation of Stephen King’s “The Stand” will premiere Dec. 17, the streamer announced Tuesday.*

The series will be a weekly one, with each of the subsequent eight episodes streaming one at a time every Thursday following that premiere. As previously announced, King penned the finale and also wrote a new coda that will take the story beyond where is 800-plus page 1978 tome left things.

“During the two years we spent making ‘The Stand,’ we all felt the responsibility of adapting what may be the most beloved work of one of the world’s most beloved storytellers, but none of us could have imagined that Stephen King’s 40-year-old masterpiece about a global pandemic would come to be so eerily relevant,” said showrunner Benjamin Cavell. “We’re honored to tell this sprawling, epic story, including a new coda that Stephen King has wanted to add for decades. We’re so proud of this show and its attempt to find meaning and hope in the most uncertain of times. We can’t wait to share it with the world.”

“The Stand” is an apocalyptic-world set drama in which a plague has decimated humanity, leaving those left in a literal battle between good and evil. On one side of things is Mother Abagail (played here by Whoopi Goldberg) and a handful of survivors who battle the Dark Man aka Randall Flagg (Alexander Skarsgård).

The new version of “The Stand” also stars James Marsden, Odessa Young, Jovan Adepo, Amber Heard, Owen Teague, Henry Zaga, Brad William Henke, Irene Bedard, Nat Wolff, Eion Bailey, Heather Graham, Katherine McNamara, Fiona Dourif, Natalie Martinez, Hamish Linklater, Daniel Sunjata and Greg Kinnear.

The series is produced by CBS Television Studios. In addition to Cavell, executive producers are Taylor Elmore, Will Weiske, Jimmy Miller, Roy Lee and Richard P. Rubinstein. Josh Boone serves as director and an executive producer for the series premiere and final episode. Jake Braver, Jill Killington, Owen King, Knate Lee, and Stephen Welke serve as producers.

“The Stand” was previously adapted for the small screen in 1994, when it was a four-part limited series starring Gary Sinise, Jamey Sheridan, Molly Ringwald and Ruby Dee that aired on ABC.

Most recently, King’s “The Outsider” novel was turned into a drama series for HBO, but he was not involved in the adaptation process. AT&T Audience Network has a multi-season adaptation of his “Mr. Mercedes” series of novels, while Hulu has “Castle Rock,” which is based on multiple works of his. Other series adaptations currently in development include “The Institute,” “Chapelwaite” (based on “Jerusalem’s Lot”) for Epix, “Joyland” for Freeform, “Lisey’s Story” for Apple TV Plus, “Sleeping Beauties” for AMC and “Revelations” (based on “The Revelations of Becka Paulson”) for the CW.

On the film side, his “The Shining” sequel “Doctor Sleep,” a new version of “Pet Sematary” and the second part of the latest version of “It” were released on the big screen last year, while “In The Tall Grass,” which he co-wrote with his son, author Joe Hill, was released on Netflix. Upcoming adaptations here include “The Dark Half” from MGM, “From a Buick 8” from Renegade Ent., “Mile 81” from Lionsgate, “Revival” from Intrepid Pictures,” “The Talisman” from Amblin Ent. and new versions of “Salem’s Lot” (New Line Cinema) and “The Tommyknockers” (Universal Studios).









						Stephen King’s ‘The Stand’ Set for December Premiere at CBS All Access
					

CBS All Access’ limited series adaptation of Stephen King’s “The Stand” will premiere Dec. 17, the streamer announced Tuesday. The series will be a weekly one, with each of …




					variety.com


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies shared on social media today (August 25, 2020):





*simonmeets* Happy 44th Birthday to Alexander Skarsgård






*guidoinla* Happy Birthday to Alexander Skarsgard seen here with Victor. He was filming True Blood, thus the blood all over him! He turns 44 today. Eric Northman turns 1044...






*1lonescum* I’ll never go unwashed again while traveling. Concorde lounge a few years back and I SEEEEEEE VAMPIRE ERIC... During the day and he wasn’t glowing, but I sure WAS and still going strong! #trueblood #vampireeric



*laurent_bayon* Happy Birthday #AlexanderSkarsgard



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

*gwen_viplivephotos* #happybirthday to #alexanderskarsgård  #alexanderskarsgard @alexanderskarsgard_archive @skarsgardfamilyfanpage @_alexanderskarsgardfan_ @alexander_skargard_official




*abtalentmanagement* Happy Birthday #alexanderskarsgard! #tv #film #actor #happybirthday




*kristinbauer* Happy Birthday Daddy! You’re one of my favorite people alive so I’m selfishly pretty happy your were born. I miss laughing with you. ❤️ #alexanderskarsgård #happybirthday #trueblood


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.12441-16/118419953_384199629217376_6982851896694714945_n.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ19wcm9ncmVzc2l2ZV91cmxnZW4ucHJvZHVjdF90eXBlLnN0b3J5XCJdIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-sjc3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=_1OS_xmNnMoAX8qfNj1&oe=5F4805C3&oh=33dedb0104eabdb9e081d0e1f0a5f6d1
		


Source:  The August 25, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/mike_p_flynn/






			https://scontent-hel2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.12441-16/118398063_140903177675798_5444705465162793528_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-hel2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=i32xT4f-H28AX8S6ngu&oe=5F484C97&oh=94f0515cbe0b4f4f4ddda9ffb18bde42
		



Source:  The August 25, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/ranveerlochab/


----------



## Santress

Source: The August 25, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/al3ss4ndr0_87/





Source:  The August 25, 2020 insta story of

https://www.instagram.com/kevin.grajo1991/




*svenskafilminstitutet*
the Swedish Film Institute

On this day, both Allan Edwall and Alexander Skarsgård were born - 50 years apart! 
The picture shows how their cinematic paths crossed in 1984, when Edwall directed the seven-year-old Skarsgård in the film ÅKE AND HIS WORLD. (Is he like him? )

The film is digitized by the Swedish Film Institute and is available to stream via several services.

Distributor: Swedish Film Institute

#svenskfilm #svenskafilminstitutet # alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #allanedwall # födelsedag #bornonthisday


----------



## Aurora222

Rosa Decidua said:


> It’s 2001, photoshoot for ELLE Sweden by Patrik Andersson


Thanks!


----------



## Santress

First teaser clip for *The Stand*:

*cbsallaccess*

Good Vs. Evil. Where do you stand? Based on the book by Stephen King, #TheStand premieres December 17, only on CBS All Access.



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

From instagram this morning (August 31, 2020):



			https://scontent-hel2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.12441-16/118530564_977168372751884_5966366075722796465_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-hel2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=ri2kVOprqVAAX96H1e_&oe=5F4F1E56&oh=a265abedd5656ae602c729775ece5600
		




Source:  The August 31, 2020 insta story of 

https://www.instagram.com/magnuslygdback/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> From instagram this morning (August 31, 2020):
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-hel2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.12441-16/118530564_977168372751884_5966366075722796465_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-hel2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=ri2kVOprqVAAX96H1e_&oe=5F4F1E56&oh=a265abedd5656ae602c729775ece5600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The August 31, 2020 insta story of
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/magnuslygdback/




I love alex beard


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm surprised his hair is shorter.  That beard will certainly bring out 'the Viking' in his role.

It certainly seems those workouts are doing their job!  Good to get a glimpse of Alex while filming there.


----------



## Aurora222

bellebottomblues said:


> I'm surprised his hair is shorter.  That beard will certainly bring out 'the Viking' in his role.
> 
> It certainly seems those workouts are doing their job!  Good to get a glimpse of Alex while filming there.


Has there been anything that said they had definitely started filming! Or were even in Belfast area, or are we assuming that is where he is?   I haven’t seen anything but I’ve been offline a lot.  Is dada with him, is that how people know he’s there?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for the new stuff, glad to finally see a teaser trailer for The Stand.
And thanks to Magnus for that shot of Alex on the beach, hopefully we'll get one of Alex in character.




Aurora222 said:


> Has there been anything that said they had definitely started filming! Or were even in Belfast area, or are we assuming that is where he is?   I haven’t seen anything but I’ve been offline a lot.  Is dada with him, is that how people know he’s there?


The studio hasn't officially announced that they restarted, not that I know of. But Claes has said they've started filming, and Magnus has posted that he's there, including IG stories from what appears to be Alex's trailer. So yes, I 'd say they've been filming since the beginning of August.


----------



## StarrLady

Aurora222 said:


> Has there been anything that said they had definitely started filming! Or were even in Belfast area, or are we assuming that is where he is?   I haven’t seen anything but I’ve been offline a lot.  Is dada with him, is that how people know he’s there?


Yes. A couple of pages ago, I posted an interview with Claes where he confirmed that filming had started at the beginning of August.


----------



## Aurora222

Is that Alex floating in mid air in the trailer?  It looks like him but pretty hazy.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

^
Yes. In the book Flagg can levitate.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> ^
> Yes. In the book Flagg can levitate.


I really should reread the book before the series comes out, but it is just so long. Thanks for the info.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Bill Skarsgard Drops Out of Robert Eggers' New Movie, The Northman
					

Bill Skarsgard is no longer starring in Robert Eggers' Viking movieThe Northman, which would have been his first film with brother Alexander since 2000.




					collider.com


----------



## daisy2675

Has anyone seen this photo before? Alex is tagged in it and it looks like he’s wearing a wedding ring


----------



## M.Skarsgård

daisy2675 said:


> Has anyone seen this photo before? Alex is tagged in it and it looks like he’s wearing a wedding ring
> 
> View attachment 4839062


He's magnus lygdback


----------



## daisy2675

That’s Magnus’s Instagram but he tagged Alex in the post. Is it not Alex under the helmet?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

daisy2675 said:


> That’s Magnus’s Instagram but he tagged Alex in the post. Is it not Alex under the helmet?



You got it right alex was already in Ireland when magnus released this
Magnus Lygdback...Trainer/Nutritionist Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## daisy2675

Ok! Thank you.  For a minute I was like what?!? Where did that ring come from!


----------



## RebelRouser

No, definitely the trainer.  Alex is a big part of his marketing for his business, so he gets tagged when its relevant to alert the cyberverse, lol.


----------



## Aurora222

daisy2675 said:


> That’s Magnus’s Instagram but he tagged Alex in the post. Is it not Alex under the helmet?


I didn’t see Alex tagged but will take your word for it. When I saw the pic I compared to other pics of magnus and saw it was his ring and watch. Alex wears his watch on other arm., too.  
Not saying it’s not Alex, can’t see face so don’t know for sure, but if it is he borrowed a watch and ring for the pic.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> I didn’t see Alex tagged but will take your word for it. When I saw the pic I compared to other pics of magnus and saw it was his ring and watch. Alex wears his watch on other arm., too.
> Not saying it’s not Alex, can’t see face so don’t know for sure, but if it is he borrowed a watch and ring for the pic.


----------



## Aurora222

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 4839785


What are you saying ?  Are you shushing me?


----------



## Aurora222

Magnus has muscles that I didn’t know exist.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> What are you saying ?  Are you shushing me?


I mean, from the magnus picture Where's the Viking helmet on? He is magnus alex was already in Belfast when magnus posted a photo


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Newry hotel dogs land role in Nicole Kidman film The Northman
					

They are already social media superstars and now Irish wolfhound brothers Papworth and Foxall from Co Down are set for global fame as Hollywood movie stars.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## donimv

M.Skarsgård said:


> Bill Skarsgard Drops Out of Robert Eggers' New Movie, The Northman
> 
> 
> Bill Skarsgard is no longer starring in Robert Eggers' Viking movieThe Northman, which would have been his first film with brother Alexander since 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collider.com



I'm sorry about Bill's choice to give up the movie. I had set myself up to watch two brothers side by side participate as mature men in a joint film.


----------



## donimv

Aurora222 said:


> I didn’t see Alex tagged but will take your word for it. When I saw the pic I compared to other pics of magnus and saw it was his ring and watch. Alex wears his watch on other arm., too.
> Not saying it’s not Alex, can’t see face so don’t know for sure, but if it is he borrowed a watch and ring for the pic.



In the photo is Magnus, she was first uploaded to the IS. The text is related to the fact that the helmet on the head is Gaelic- / such helmets were worn by the Gaelic tribes, not the Vikings. Remember Asterix and the Obelisk - where Asterix's partner has such a helmet. Magnus's question is rhetorical. And marking Alex is the answer to the question in a humorous style.


----------



## Ludwig

Aurora222 said:


> I really should reread the book before the series comes out, but it is just so long. Thanks for the info.


It is my favorite Stephen King book.  i Started listening to it on audible just at the start of the pandemic.  Had to put it down.  My brain has settled so I can listen to it again while I Quilt.


----------



## Aurora222

Ludwig said:


> It is my favorite Stephen King book.  i Started listening to it on audible just at the start of the pandemic.  Had to put it down.  My brain has settled so I can listen to it again while I Quilt.


My favorites were always his short stories. It always amazed me how much he could cram into just a few pages. Of the novels I think Salem’s lot is my favorite, although it has been many years since I read any of them.  I remember that the characters in the stand were what kept me going to get through it.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Is True Blood Season 8 Set To Return With More Horrifying Tales? - DKODING
					

Get ready for ‘True Blood’ to bite you in season 8! series reboots this 2020 with promises to bring scarier stories and new Sookie Stackhouse




					www.dkoding.in
				



 What do you think


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It literally says in the article, "_The possibility of it is minimum because most of the old cast is now working on other important projects". _

All the main cast have moved on and are involved in other projects, especially Alex. 

A reboot wouldn't capture the chemistry of the old cast.

Possibilty?


----------



## RebelRouser

Yeah, I don't think it's likely.  Who would come back?  Its more likely (to my mind) that Alex would do another Netflix project than an HBO one.


----------



## Aurora222

Has anyone seen anything to suggest dada is in Belfast?  His Aussie friend got there today, wondering if that means he is there.


----------



## RebelRouser

I don't think there's any way filming is concluded, so it's very likely that Dada and Alex are still there.


----------



## Aurora222

Was dada  seen there at some point?  Thought someone said he wasn’t, probably because magnus was there.


----------



## Santress

Shared this morning on instagram (September 22, 2020):

*luomovogue *“For someone like myself who has that kind of wanderlust, who’s always looking on the horizon, it’s very attractive to never know just what the next adventure might be.” For the #BreakingBoundaries issue of L’Uomo, Alexander Skarsgård here in DOLCEGABBANA photographed by @StudioJohanSandberg, seems like he could have all the right pieces to become a future cult classic. “Every movie is different,” he says. “Your part, the tone, the energy, the people - it’s always different.” After getting his first big break as the lead in David Simon’s “Generation Kill”, Skarsgård acted in “True Blood” and “Melancholia” at the same time. Since then, he has been a very buff Tarzan in “The Legend of Tarzan”, a mute bartender in “Mute”, a very dark killer in “Hold the Dark”, and a hilarious Canadian Prime Minister in “Long Shot”, as well as giving an Emmy - and Golden Globe-winning turn in HBO’s “Big Little Lies”. And now, the Swede actor is set to star in “The Northman”, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film, a “Viking revenge story” that Skarsgård himself was crucial in bringing to production.
Cover 3 of 7
——
The magazine is out today, discover more via link in bio.
Full credits:
Styling @Martin__P
Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting @Samuel_Ellis
Interview @yestimsmall
Grooming @KarinWesterlundd @lundlundagency
Hair @AmandaLundhair @lundlundagency
Production @maddooxx @olle.eo @lundlundagency
Digital tech Daniel Lindgren

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFb0lroojx6/




https://www.instagram.com/p/CFb0lroojx6/


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Shared this morning on instagram (September 22, 2020):
> 
> *luomovogue *“For someone like myself who has that kind of wanderlust, who’s always looking on the horizon, it’s very attractive to never know just what the next adventure might be.” For the #BreakingBoundaries issue of L’Uomo, Alexander Skarsgård here in DOLCEGABBANA photographed by @StudioJohanSandberg, seems like he could have all the right pieces to become a future cult classic. “Every movie is different,” he says. “Your part, the tone, the energy, the people - it’s always different.” After getting his first big break as the lead in David Simon’s “Generation Kill”, Skarsgård acted in “True Blood” and “Melancholia” at the same time. Since then, he has been a very buff Tarzan in “The Legend of Tarzan”, a mute bartender in “Mute”, a very dark killer in “Hold the Dark”, and a hilarious Canadian Prime Minister in “Long Shot”, as well as giving an Emmy - and Golden Globe-winning turn in HBO’s “Big Little Lies”. And now, the Swede actor is set to star in “The Northman”, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film, a “Viking revenge story” that Skarsgård himself was crucial in bringing to production.
> Cover 3 of 7
> ——
> The magazine is out today, discover more via link in bio.
> Full credits:
> Styling @Martin__P
> Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
> Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
> Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting @Samuel_Ellis
> Interview @yestimsmall
> Grooming @KarinWesterlundd @lundlundagency
> Hair @AmandaLundhair @lundlundagency
> Production @maddooxx @olle.eo @lundlundagency
> Digital tech Daniel Lindgren
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFb0lroojx6/
> 
> View attachment 4855648
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFb0lroojx6/


He looks gorgeous. Would love to know more about what he said.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> Was dada  seen there at some point?  Thought someone said he wasn’t, probably because magnus was there.



Dada posted a still on his IG stories the first week of August, based on the pics that Magnus has posted it looks like it was taken outside of their trailer. And Dada has been in one of Magnus' IG stories, a couple of weeks ago. So that, and his girlfriend now being in Belfast, would make me go with Dada still being in Belfast.



Santress said:


> Shared this morning on instagram (September 22, 2020):
> 
> *luomovogue *“For someone like myself who has that kind of wanderlust, who’s always looking on the horizon, it’s very attractive to never know just what the next adventure might be.” For the #BreakingBoundaries issue of L’Uomo, Alexander Skarsgård here in DOLCEGABBANA photographed by @StudioJohanSandberg, seems like he could have all the right pieces to become a future cult classic. “Every movie is different,” he says. “Your part, the tone, the energy, the people - it’s always different.” After getting his first big break as the lead in David Simon’s “Generation Kill”, Skarsgård acted in “True Blood” and “Melancholia” at the same time. Since then, he has been a very buff Tarzan in “The Legend of Tarzan”, a mute bartender in “Mute”, a very dark killer in “Hold the Dark”, and a hilarious Canadian Prime Minister in “Long Shot”, as well as giving an Emmy - and Golden Globe-winning turn in HBO’s “Big Little Lies”. And now, the Swede actor is set to star in “The Northman”, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film, a “Viking revenge story” that Skarsgård himself was crucial in bringing to production.
> Cover 3 of 7
> ——
> The magazine is out today, discover more via link in bio.
> Full credits:
> Styling @Martin__P
> Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
> Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
> Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting @Samuel_Ellis
> Interview @yestimsmall
> Grooming @KarinWesterlundd @lundlundagency
> Hair @AmandaLundhair @lundlundagency
> Production @maddooxx @olle.eo @lundlundagency
> Digital tech Daniel Lindgren
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFb0lroojx6/
> 
> View attachment 4855648
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFb0lroojx6/


Oooh, a new photo shoot and interview. Not what I was expecting at all!
I like it.


----------



## Santress

More:










Source:  https://www.artlistparis.com/photography/johan-sandberg/portrait

via https://www.instagram.com/artlistparisnewyork/


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 4855982
> View attachment 4855983
> View attachment 4855984
> View attachment 4855985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855988
> 
> 
> Source:  https://www.artlistparis.com/photography/johan-sandberg/portrait
> 
> via https://www.instagram.com/artlistparisnewyork/


If you may ask  where were the photos taken in Ireland belfast?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 4855982
> View attachment 4855983
> View attachment 4855984
> View attachment 4855985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855988
> 
> 
> Source:  https://www.artlistparis.com/photography/johan-sandberg/portrait
> 
> via https://www.instagram.com/artlistparisnewyork/



That's a lot of beige  And we finally get a good look at what at least what his arms will look like for The Northman. 


M.Skarsgård said:


> If you may ask  where were the photos taken in Ireland belfast?


Hopefully they'll mention the shooting location in the actual article. But considering that most of the people involved in the photo shoot seem to be based out of Stockholm, I'd say it was done in Sweden.


----------



## Aurora222

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Dada posted a still on his IG stories the first week of August, based on the pics that Magnus has posted it looks like it was taken outside of their trailer. And Dada has been in one of Magnus' IG stories, a couple of weeks ago. So that, and his girlfriend now being in Belfast, would make me go with Dada still being in Belfast.
> 
> 
> Oooh, a new photo shoot and interview. Not what I was expecting at all!
> I like it.


Thanks for the info. I didn’t see the dada pic(s) so was going on what people had said.


----------



## Santress

A few more from the *L'Uomo Vogue*/Johan Sandberg photo shoot in this video collage shared today (September 23, 2020) on instagram.

Hopefully, they share larger versions soon.
	

		
			
		

		
	








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t72.14836-16/75263636_1048183075629085_6661850798287558744_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0In0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=YBF_UM4SurwAX9LC9kF&vs=18125336116140275_324660571&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdKUnVmQVFkNk9FalVia0RBRmdZbFVvQnBuTmNidlE1QUFBRhUAAsgBABUAGCRHRHFkaGdTOGwyZ0RTMFVCQUNTZHMwTVViS1JMYnZRNUFBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAABgAFubH%2FJC1ubJAFQIoAkMzLBdAJAAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=459c203b74&oe=5F6DB7FC&oh=32cd5d64a5368ad97df29d326f063102&dl=1
		


Source:  The September 23, 2020 insta story of *artlistparisnewyork*






						Artlist Paris - New York (@artlistparisnewyork) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Shared this morning (September 25, 2020):

*Alexander Skarsgård: the photo shoot and interview for L'Uomo*
BY TIMOTHY SMALL, JOHAN SANDBERG
25 SEPTEMBER 2020

A Swede through and through, Skarsgård is one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now. The 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film

Alexander Skarsgård is a really, really nice man. A Swede through and through, Alexander, or Alex, is a very down-to-earth gentleman who could definitely act as more of a big shot, considering he is also one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now, a town that, in true Swedish style, he once defined as “kind of silly”. After getting his first big break as the lead in David Simon’s excellent Iraq War mini-series for HBO, Generation Kill, Skarsgård exploded in our collective imaginations as Eric Northman in True Blood, while also acting for Lars von Trier in the wonderful Melancholia.

Since then, he has been a very buff Tarzan in The Legend of Tarzan, a mute bartender in future Berlin in Mute, a very dark killer in Hold the Dark, and a hilarious Canadian Prime Minister in Long Shot, as well as giving an Emmy- and Golden Globe-winning turn in HBO’s Big Little Lies. The self-defined “restless” 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film, a “Viking revenge story” that Skarsgård himself was crucial in bringing to production – and, by all accounts, it seems like it could have all the right pieces to become a future cult classic. It certainly has that kind of hype.

*L'uomo Vogue:* *The Northman is such an interesting project. I know it’s important to you. It’s also part of a growing resurgence of interest in the Viking era and Norse mythology and that sort of epic Scandinavian adventure. How did it all begin?

Alex:  *It all started seven or eight years ago. As a Swede living in America, I realised there was a certain level of fascination with the Viking era and Viking culture – and this was before any of the Viking shows that have since happened. It made me realise that there basically had never been a real great epic Viking movie made, and I thought that that’s what I wanted to do.

*LV:  So how did the project kick off?

Alex:* I started having conversations with a studio back then, trying to crack the best story. All I knew at the time is that I wanted to make a big Viking movie. We had a couple of potential different starting points: we had a story about two brothers, and then one about the Viking travels down to Constantinople with the Viking siege of the city. We were looking for the right story, but I never really felt we were there. I knew the scope I wanted it to exist in. But what was the story?

*LV:  And that’s when you met Robert Eggers.

Alex:*  Yes, like three or four years ago. We met about something else. I can’t remember how, but we started talking about Vikings. And he was, like me, a huge fan of Viking culture and of that historical era, and I immediately felt he would be the perfect guy to direct this movie. And then we found an author and poet in Iceland, Sjón, who came onboard to write the screenplay – and they did a fantastic job, just cracking the story and the essence of it.

*LV:  Sounds great.

Alex: * It’s a real adventure movie, but it’s much more. It taps into the culture, and the mysticism of the Vikings, it becomes more intimate and more personal. I didn’t want it to be a generic “swords-and-sandals” movie. Robert is one of the best filmmakers out there. And the whole process is so much more gratifying than when you’re quote-unquote “just an actor”. It’s been truly extraordinary.

*LV:  But then you had to halt production.

Alex: * Yeah. I was in Belfast, Northern Ireland, three months into prep on The Northman, about seven days away from principal photography. Just gearing up, you know, getting ready to start a very long, very intense shoot – a shoot that we were scheduled to wrap in July – and that’s when the virus hit.

*LV:  What did you do then?

Alex: * I normally live in New York, while my family lives in Stockholm. When the first wave came, I was on the fence: nobody really knew how long it would be, or what precisely was going on. So we shut down production for six weeks. The idea was to then see what would happen. I basically moved to Stockholm for four months.

*Fashion credits:*

Photographs by Johan Sandberg
Styling by Martin Persson
Grooming Karin Westerlund @ Lundlund
Hair Amanda Lund @ Lundlund
Stylist’s assistant Isabelle Larsson
Digital Daniel Lindgren
Production Madeleine Mårtensson and Olle Öman @ Lundlund

Opening photograph: ribbed tank top and wool jogging bottoms, Dolce&Gabbana.

Read the full interview by Timothy Small and see the photo shoot by Johan Sandberg in the October issue of L'Uomo, on newsstands from September 22nd.



© Johan Sandberg



Ribbed tank top and wool jogging bottoms, Dolce&Gabbana.
© Johan Sandberg



Corduroy coat and wool jogging bottoms, Dolce&Gabbana; suede Desert Boots, Clarks.  © Johan Sandberg 









						Alexander Skarsgård: the photo shoot and interview for L'Uomo
					

A Swede through and through, Skarsgård is one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now. The 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film




					www.vogue.it


----------



## Santress

Shared on instagram today (September 25, 2020):




*luomovogue*  For the #BreakingBoundaries issue of L’Uomo, Alexander Skarsgård photographed by @StudioJohanSandberg, opens up about “The Northman”, the highly anticipated third movie by Robert Eggers. “It’s a real adventure movie, but it’s much more. It taps into the culture, and the mysticism of the Vikings, it becomes more intimate and more personal. I didn’t want it to be a generic “sword-and-sandals” movie. Robert is one of the best filmmakers out there. And the whole process is so much more gratifying than when you’re quote-unquote “just an actor”. It’s been truly extraordinary.” Read the full interview with #AlexanderSkarsgård by @yestimsmall in L’Uomo’s #BreakingBoundaries issue and via link in bio.
Full credits:
Styling @Martin__P
Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting @Samuel_Ellis
Interview @yestimsmall
Grooming @KarinWesterlundd @lundlundagency
Hair @AmandaLundhair @lundlundagency
Production @maddooxx @olle.eo @lundlundagency
Digital tech Daniel Lindgren







*luomovogue*  “I had not been home for this long in… more than 20 years.” reveals Alexander Skarsgård, photographed by @StudioJohanSandberg for the #BreakingBoundaries issue of L’Uomo. “It was strange. We were in a bubble; we were all healthy and safe. In a lot of ways, I had moments when I felt being surrounded by my loving family, feeling safe and loved, and taking a break from work, but then also feeling very guilty because I was, for the lack of a better term, being spared.” Read the full interview with #AlexanderSkarsgård by @yestimsmall in L’Uomo’s #BreakingBoundaries issue and via link in bio.
Full credits:
Styling @Martin__P
Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting @Samuel_Ellis
Interview @yestimsmall
Grooming @KarinWesterlundd @lundlundagency
Hair @AmandaLundhair @lundlundagency
Production @maddooxx @olle.eo @lundlundagency
Digital tech Daniel Lindgren


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Santress.
The interview continues after that.
Here is another quote that has been added online:
”I had not been home for this long in... more than 20 years.” reveals Alexander Skarsgård. “It was strange. We were in a bubble; we were all healthy and safe. In a lot of ways, I had moments when I felt being surrounded by my loving family, feeling safe and loved, and taking a break from work, but then also feeling very guilty because I was, for the lack of a better term, being spared.”
Apparently, the interview continues again.

I see Santress has now added a new post which now includes the quote that I added. Cool.


----------



## Santress

Another one:




*luomovogue* “To me, authenticity is very important. I don’t want to endorse products I don’t genuinely like. That’s why I was excited when Clarks reached out.” reveals Alexander Skarsgård, photographed by @StudioJohanSandberg for the #BreakingBoundaries issue of L’Uomo. “I’ve been wearing Desert Boots for 25 years. Also, I like to travel a lot. I like to explore new cities by foot. I want to be able to walk around comfortably in a classic, iconic shoe. I travel from movie set to movie set, and I often live out of a suitcase. And this teaches you to be frugal. Whatever fits in that suitcase, that’s all I can bring.” Read the full interview with #AlexanderSkarsgård by @yestimsmall in L’Uomo’s #BreakingBoundaries issue and via link in bio.
Full credits:
Styling @Martin__P
Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting @Samuel_Ellis
Interview @yestimsmall
Grooming @KarinWesterlundd @lundlundagency
Hair @AmandaLundhair @lundlundagency
Production @maddooxx @olle.eo @lundlundagency
Digital tech Daniel Lindgren


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> *Alex: * I normally live in New York, while my family lives in Stockholm. When the first wave came, I was on the fence: nobody really knew how long it would be, or what precisely was going on. So we shut down production for six weeks. The idea was to then see what would happen. I basically moved to Stockholm for four months.


Interesting.  Sure seemed like he has been living in Stockholm for about 18 months or so. I wasn’t even sure he still owned a place in ny. 

Bad translation or do you think he actually said this, and if he said it, why? 

Thoughts?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Shared this morning (September 25, 2020):
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård: the photo shoot and interview for L'Uomo*
> BY TIMOTHY SMALL, JOHAN SANDBERG
> 25 SEPTEMBER 2020
> 
> A Swede through and through, Skarsgård is one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now. The 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård is a really, really nice man. A Swede through and through, Alexander, or Alex, is a very down-to-earth gentleman who could definitely act as more of a big shot, considering he is also one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now, a town that, in true Swedish style, he once defined as “kind of silly”. After getting his first big break as the lead in David Simon’s excellent Iraq War mini-series for HBO, Generation Kill, Skarsgård exploded in our collective imaginations as Eric Northman in True Blood, while also acting for Lars von Trier in the wonderful Melancholia.
> 
> Since then, he has been a very buff Tarzan in The Legend of Tarzan, a mute bartender in future Berlin in Mute, a very dark killer in Hold the Dark, and a hilarious Canadian Prime Minister in Long Shot, as well as giving an Emmy- and Golden Globe-winning turn in HBO’s Big Little Lies. The self-defined “restless” 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film, a “Viking revenge story” that Skarsgård himself was crucial in bringing to production – and, by all accounts, it seems like it could have all the right pieces to become a future cult classic. It certainly has that kind of hype.
> 
> *L'uomo Vogue:* *The Northman is such an interesting project. I know it’s important to you. It’s also part of a growing resurgence of interest in the Viking era and Norse mythology and that sort of epic Scandinavian adventure. How did it all begin?
> 
> Alex:  *It all started seven or eight years ago. As a Swede living in America, I realised there was a certain level of fascination with the Viking era and Viking culture – and this was before any of the Viking shows that have since happened. It made me realise that there basically had never been a real great epic Viking movie made, and I thought that that’s what I wanted to do.
> 
> *LV:  So how did the project kick off?
> 
> Alex:* I started having conversations with a studio back then, trying to crack the best story. All I knew at the time is that I wanted to make a big Viking movie. We had a couple of potential different starting points: we had a story about two brothers, and then one about the Viking travels down to Constantinople with the Viking siege of the city. We were looking for the right story, but I never really felt we were there. I knew the scope I wanted it to exist in. But what was the story?
> 
> *LV:  And that’s when you met Robert Eggers.
> 
> Alex:*  Yes, like three or four years ago. We met about something else. I can’t remember how, but we started talking about Vikings. And he was, like me, a huge fan of Viking culture and of that historical era, and I immediately felt he would be the perfect guy to direct this movie. And then we found an author and poet in Iceland, Sjón, who came onboard to write the screenplay – and they did a fantastic job, just cracking the story and the essence of it.
> 
> *LV:  Sounds great.
> 
> Alex: * It’s a real adventure movie, but it’s much more. It taps into the culture, and the mysticism of the Vikings, it becomes more intimate and more personal. I didn’t want it to be a generic “swords-and-sandals” movie. Robert is one of the best filmmakers out there. And the whole process is so much more gratifying than when you’re quote-unquote “just an actor”. It’s been truly extraordinary.
> 
> *LV:  But then you had to halt production.
> 
> Alex: * Yeah. I was in Belfast, Northern Ireland, three months into prep on The Northman, about seven days away from principal photography. Just gearing up, you know, getting ready to start a very long, very intense shoot – a shoot that we were scheduled to wrap in July – and that’s when the virus hit.
> 
> *LV:  What did you do then?
> 
> Alex: * I normally live in New York, while my family lives in Stockholm. When the first wave came, I was on the fence: nobody really knew how long it would be, or what precisely was going on. So we shut down production for six weeks. The idea was to then see what would happen. I basically moved to Stockholm for four months.
> 
> *Fashion credits:*
> 
> Photographs by Johan Sandberg
> Styling by Martin Persson
> Grooming Karin Westerlund @ Lundlund
> Hair Amanda Lund @ Lundlund
> Stylist’s assistant Isabelle Larsson
> Digital Daniel Lindgren
> Production Madeleine Mårtensson and Olle Öman @ Lundlund
> 
> Opening photograph: ribbed tank top and wool jogging bottoms, Dolce&Gabbana.
> 
> Read the full interview by Timothy Small and see the photo shoot by Johan Sandberg in the October issue of L'Uomo, on newsstands from September 22nd.
> 
> View attachment 4858587
> 
> © Johan Sandberg
> 
> View attachment 4858588
> 
> Ribbed tank top and wool jogging bottoms, Dolce&Gabbana.
> © Johan Sandberg
> 
> View attachment 4858589
> 
> Corduroy coat and wool jogging bottoms, Dolce&Gabbana; suede Desert Boots, Clarks.  © Johan Sandberg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård: the photo shoot and interview for L'Uomo
> 
> 
> A Swede through and through, Skarsgård is one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now. The 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers’s highly anticipated third film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.it



So The Northman is the end result of The Vanguard project from 2012. I was wondering about that.


Aurora222 said:


> Interesting.  Sure seemed like he has been living in Stockholm for about 18 months or so. I wasn’t even sure he still owned a place in ny.
> 
> Bad translation or do you think he actually said this, and if he said it, why?
> 
> Thoughts?


The interview is in English, not translated. He was in NYC last fall, on breaks from filming The Stand. So he probably still has the NYC apartment.
Usually he's in Sweden for a month or two at a time, not four months. Why wouldn't he mention it, since it's a response to a question of what he did after production was shut down?


----------



## Santress

Agree, Vogue.it/L'Uomo Vogue was great about giving us English translations of all the articles.

It can be hard to say at times where he's been because sometimes we don't even know he's been there until after the fact. I don't think he relocated from the U.S. back to Sweden though. I think NY has always been his preferred city in the U.S. and that is why he made it his main base. The pandemic gave him the opportunity to spend more time with his family in Sweden these last few months while remaining closer to where production was going to eventually resume.

HQs shared today (September 25, 2020):









Source:    https://www.atomomanagement.com/photography/johan-sandberg/editorial/l-uomo-vogue

via

*atomomanagement* instagram







						ATOMO MANAGEMENT (@atomomanagement) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com
				







*studiojohansandberg*

Just out @luomovogue
With Alexander Skarsgård
Styling Martin_P
Breaking Boundaries Issue

Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting@Samuel_Ellis @ DM Fashion Studio
Interview @yestimsmall
Grooming @KarinWester
@lundlundagency
Hair @AmandaLundhair
Production @maddooxx @olle.eo
@lundlundagency
Digital tech Daniel Lindgren at Linjepunkt Stockholm
#alexanderskarsgard #luomovogue


----------



## aussiefan

Alex is a brilliant talented actor and so looking forward to his Northman film.
The last photo shoot I’m like can Alex look any sexier tired and yet vulnerable in some way  and those arms Oooof!

seriously Alex interviews are thoughtful and intelligent and this one is no exception.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Those pictures!_ Swoon_!


----------



## Aurora222

Santress said:


> Agree, Vogue.it/L'Uomo Vogue was great about giving us English translations of all the articles.
> 
> It can be hard to say at times where he's been because sometimes we don't even know he's been there until after the fact. I don't think he relocated from the U.S. back to Sweden though. I think NY has always been his preferred city in the U.S. and that is why he made it his main base. The pandemic gave him the opportunity to spend more time with his family in Sweden these last few months while remaining closer to where production was going to eventually resume.
> 
> HQs shared today (September 25, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4859506
> View attachment 4859507
> View attachment 4859508
> View attachment 4859509
> View attachment 4859510
> View attachment 4859511
> 
> 
> Source:    https://www.atomomanagement.com/photography/johan-sandberg/editorial/l-uomo-vogue
> 
> via
> 
> *atomomanagement* instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATOMO MANAGEMENT (@atomomanagement) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859517
> 
> 
> *studiojohansandberg*
> 
> Just out @luomovogue
> With Alexander Skarsgård
> Styling Martin_P
> Breaking Boundaries Issue
> 
> Editor-in-Chief @EFarneti
> Creative Director @ThomasPerssonStudio
> Casting Directors @pg_dmcasting@Samuel_Ellis @ DM Fashion Studio
> Interview @yestimsmall
> Grooming @KarinWester
> @lundlundagency
> Hair @AmandaLundhair
> Production @maddooxx @olle.eo
> @lundlundagency
> Digital tech Daniel Lindgren at Linjepunkt Stockholm
> #alexanderskarsgard #luomovogue



Thanks

I don’t know if he relocated, but after April 2019, as far as I can remember, he was spotted in ny around memorial day weekend when the Aussies and dada were there, when he was filming there in late 2019 (or early 2020?)and one or two times when he was filming in Vancouver.

In comparison in 2019 he was at at least 5 or 6 hammarby matches, I think three weddings, one or two photos shoots, a couple trips to Copenhagen and of course way out west.  That’s just what I can remember without looking things up. Admittedly he could be flying back to nyc in between all those, but it seemed like a lot more than he was seen in Stockholm in previous years and if he was flying back he was not being seen when he was in nyc. I thought maybe it was his new base.


----------



## Aurora222

Oh and tribeca and met gala. Forgot about those.  Maybe it is just my imagination. Sense of time has become mushier in the last 6 months.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> Oh and tribeca and met gala. Forgot about those.  Maybe it is just my imagination. Sense of time has become mushier in the last 6 months.


Time has become mushier this year.
But in his case I think it's that it's the longest time in 20 years he's been home in Sweden without leaving.  It seems even when he's not filming, he'll go home for a 2-3 weeks, then jet off for an event for a couple of days, then back home. Then off to NYC or Iceland, or wherever. So he's home a lot, but not consecutively.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Anyone interested in seeing a young Alexander Skarsgard check out the HBO mini series Generation Kill - based on a Rolling Stone article following a platoon in the Iraq war - quite good. I had no idea he wasn't American.  It was the first time seeing him and I've been a fan ever since.
Also very good in the Little The Drummer Girl, which I think is also an HBO mini series.  (Good series, an adaptation of JOhn Le Carre's novel of the same name.


----------



## StarrLady

CanuckBagLover said:


> Anyone interested in seeing a young Alexander Skarsgard check out the HBO mini series Generation Kill - based on a Rolling Stone article following a platoon in the Iraq war - quite good. I had no idea he wasn't American.  It was the first time seeing him and I've been a fan ever since.
> Also very good in the Little The Drummer Girl, which I think is also an HBO mini series.  (Good series, an adaptation of JOhn Le Carre's novel of the same name.


I agree that Generation Kill was quite good, Alex really shined.
Like you, I really enjoyed The Little Drummer Girl and Alex’s performance. The Little Drummer Girl was not on HBO, however, I believe it aired on AMC.


----------



## Santress

Shared today (October 3, 2020):

*cbsallaccess*  42 years ago today, Stephen King gave us #TheStand. On December 17th, his classic book comes to life as a new limited event series, only on #CBSAllAccess.



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Promo posters/key art for *The Stand* shared this evening (October 8, 2020) on twitter:

*The Stand Poster, Key Art: Randall Flagg Awaits Your Worship*
Posted on October 8, 2020 | by Ray Flook |

CBS All Access' adaptation of Stephen King's 1978 novel The Stand is heading its way to New York Comic Con Metaverse this Friday, October 9, with series stars Whoopi Goldberg, James Marsden, Greg Kinnear, Amber Heard, Jovan Adepo, Odessa Young, and Owen Teague as well as showrunner Benjamin Cavell and executive producer Taylor Elmore on board to discuss anything and everything about the upcoming 9-episode adaptation with moderator Anthony Breznican (Vanity Fair). But before that happens, the streaming service is sharing a look at the official poster and key art for the project- both showing Randall Flagg (Alexander Skarsgard) with a "friend" on his arm standing atop an old mobile home, waiting to be worshipped:







Source:  https://bleedingcool.com/tv/the-stand-poster-key-art-randall-flagg-awaits-your-worship/

via


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today (October 9, 2020) by Bleeding Cool:

*The Stand: Stephen King Series Adaptation Gets New Preview Images*

Posted on October 9, 2020 | by Ray Flook




Pictured (l-r): Alexander Skarsgård as Randall Flagg and Nat Wolff as Lloyd Henreid of the the CBS All Access series THE STAND. Photo Cr: Robert Falconer/CBS ©2020 CBS Interactive, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

With only hours to go before CBS All Access' adaptation of Stephen King's 1978 novel The Stand makes its way to this year's New York Comic Con Metaverse with series stars Whoopi Goldberg, James Marsden, Greg Kinnear, Amber Heard, Jovan Adepo, Odessa Young, and Owen Teague as well as showrunner Benjamin Cavell and executive producer Taylor Elmore on board to discuss anything and everything about the project, we're getting another new look at the upcoming 9-episode limited series. What follows are some fresh takes on our heroes and potential "big bads" as the survivors look to shape the new world into a new society- one that Randall Flagg (Alexander Skarsgard) would prefer bows to him.


Source:  https://bleedingcool.com/tv/the-stand-stephen-king-series-adaptation-gets-new-preview-images/

via



Trailer shared today (October 9, 2020):


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm so excited about The Stand coming out soon!  Alex as Randall Flagg appears to be a perfect combination of dastardly scary intelligence and enigmatic magnetism with a hefty dose of raw sex appeal thrown in.  He's going to be a tempter to survivors of the virus that are unsure of the direction they wish to proceed with their future lives.  The crafters of this remake are fortunate to have cast someone as capable of a role as complicated as Randall Flagg, as we all know Alex is up to the task.  I love it when he's presented with a challenge because he always delivers!  

The whole presentation looks well done from what we can see.  I can hardly wait to be able to see it!  Thanks to everyone who have brought stills and video clips about The Stand.


----------



## Santress

A few oldies but goodies recently shared on social media:





*suziopaten* Very well! 12 years later: Premiere! I’ve just finished my binge watching. True Blood - not too shabby...  #trueblood #tbt #alexanderskarsgard #thetroubadourla










*rossiroberta88*  We remember this moment of 8 years ago ... the night before at the Rome Fiction Fest, the night with some fabulous girls, talking about books all evening, sleeping, waking up and "yes let's try", tram, bus, hotel ... 10 minutes of chance, then you had to run to the airport ... and then ... and then they went out  I still remember that I was on the phone with my father "dad I have to close they just got out" we only had 10 minutes ... one time so limited ... and we still managed  unforgettable moments ...

#romafictionfest # 2012 #alexanderskarsgard #Eric #ericnorthman #kristinbauer #kristinbauervanstraten #Pam #pamravenscroft #ricordi #remeber #trueblood #beautifulday #memories #love #anni #italy #picoftheday #emozioni #photothotographyofood #nostalgia #travel #instalike #likeforlikes #ricordibelli







I was lucky enough to win a contest to go to the premiere of David Yates' Tarzan and I got to take this little selfie with the great Alexander Skarsgård. This photo is my phone wallpaper since this wonderful day of July 5, 2016.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I also want to say thanks for the *L'Uomo Vogue*/Johan Sandberg photo shoot coverage.  He is a tantalizing, gorgeous man and this was a beautiful photo shoot of him that I have spend much time admiring.  The article/interview by Timothy Small was great too, and an interesting read.  I appreciate the sharing of all of it very much.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> New promo still shared today (October 9, 2020) by Bleeding Cool:
> 
> *The Stand: Stephen King Series Adaptation Gets New Preview Images*
> 
> Posted on October 9, 2020 | by Ray Flook
> 
> View attachment 4872957
> 
> 
> Pictured (l-r): Alexander Skarsgård as Randall Flagg and Nat Wolff as Lloyd Henreid of the the CBS All Access series THE STAND. Photo Cr: Robert Falconer/CBS ©2020 CBS Interactive, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> With only hours to go before CBS All Access' adaptation of Stephen King's 1978 novel The Stand makes its way to this year's New York Comic Con Metaverse with series stars Whoopi Goldberg, James Marsden, Greg Kinnear, Amber Heard, Jovan Adepo, Odessa Young, and Owen Teague as well as showrunner Benjamin Cavell and executive producer Taylor Elmore on board to discuss anything and everything about the project, we're getting another new look at the upcoming 9-episode limited series. What follows are some fresh takes on our heroes and potential "big bads" as the survivors look to shape the new world into a new society- one that Randall Flagg (Alexander Skarsgard) would prefer bows to him.
> 
> 
> Source:  https://bleedingcool.com/tv/the-stand-stephen-king-series-adaptation-gets-new-preview-images/
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer shared today (October 9, 2020):





doesn't show up in my country, can't even create a CBS Account


----------



## Santress

New but similar promo shared today (October 13, 2020):




The Dark Man arrives 12.17. #TheStand



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Full Interview:  *Alexander Skarsgård for L’Uomo Vogue*! (October 2020) 
(via my scans and transcription for The Library)

BY *TIMOTHY SMALL*, PHOTOS:  *JOHAN SANDBERG*

Alexander Skarsgård is a really, really nice man. A Swede through and through, Alexander, or Alex, is a very down-to-earth gentleman who could definitely act as more of a big shot, considering he is also one of the most interesting actors in Hollywood right now, a town that, in true Swedish style, he once defined as “kind of silly”. After getting his first big break as the lead in David Simon's excellent Iraq War mini-series for HBO, Generation Kill, Skarsgård exploded in our collective imaginations as Eric Northman in True Blood, while also acting for Lars von Trier in the wonderful Melancholia. 

Since then, he has been a very buff Tarzan in The Legend of Tarzan, a mute bartender in future Berlin in Mute, a very dark killer in Hold the Dark, and a hilarious Canadian Prime Minister in Long Shot, as well as giving an Emmy- and Golden Globe-winning turn in HBO's Big Little Lies. The self-defined “restless” 43-year-old is set to star in The Northman, Robert Eggers's highly anticipated third film, a “Viking revenge story” that Skarsgård himself was crucial in bringing to production – and, by all accounts, it seems like it could have all the right pieces to become a future cult classic. It certainly has that kind of hype.

*L'Uomo Vogue:  The Northman is such an interesting project. I know it's important to you. It's also part of a growing resurgence of interest in the Viking era and Norse mythology and that sort of epic Scandinavian adventure. How did it all begin?

Alex:*  It all started seven or eight years ago. As a Swede living in America, I realised there was a certain level of fascination with the Viking era and Viking culture – and this was before any of the Viking shows that have since happened. It made me realise that there basically had never been a real great epic Viking movie made, and I thought that that's what I wanted to do.

*LV:  So how did the project kick off?

Alex:*  I started having conversations with a studio back then, trying to crack the best story. All I knew at the time is that I wanted to make a big Viking movie. We had a couple of potential different starting points: we had a story about two brothers, and then one about the Viking travels down to Constantinople with the Viking siege of the city. We were looking for the right story, but I never really felt we were there. I knew the scope I wanted it to exist in. But what was the story?

*LV:  And that's when you met Robert Eggers.

Alex:*  Yes, like three or four years ago. We met about something else. I can't remember how, but we started talking about Vikings. And he was, like me, a huge fan of Viking culture and of that historical era, and I immediately felt he would be the perfect guy to direct this movie. And then we found an author and poet in Iceland, Sjón, who came onboard to write the screenplay – and they did a fantastic job, just cracking the story and the essence of it.

*LV:  Sounds great.

Alex:*  It's a real adventure movie, but it's much more. It taps into the culture, and the mysticism of the Vikings, it becomes more intimate and more personal. I didn't want it to be a generic “swords-and-sandals” movie. Robert is one of the best filmmakers out there. And the whole process is so much more gratifying than when you're quote-unquote “just an actor”. It's been truly extraordinary.

*LV:  But then you had to halt production.

Alex: * Yeah. I was in Belfast, Northern Ireland, three months into prep on The Northman about seven days away from principal photography. Just gearing up, you know, getting ready to start a very long, very intense shoot -- a shoot that we were scheduled to wrap in July – and that's when the virus hit.

*LV:  What did you do then?

Alex: * I normally live in New York, while my family lives in Stockholm. When the first wave came, I was on the fence: nobody really knew how long it would be, or what precisely was going on. So we shut down production for six weeks. The idea was to then see what would happen. I basically moved to Stockholm for four months.

*LV:  How do you feel about this forced break from work?

Alex: * I had not been home for this long in... more than 20 years. It was strange. We were in a bubble; we were all healthy and safe. In a lot of ways, I had moments when I felt being surrounded by my loving family, feeling safe and loved, and taking a break from work, but then also feeling very guilty because I was, for the lack of a better term, being spared.

*LV:  In the past, you've described yourself as being a nomad. Did you miss Sweden and the North?

Alex: * I realised how much I have been missing it. I go to Sweden regularly, but usually only for three or four days, maybe a week, tops. My father and two of my brothers are actors, so we're used to never being in the same city. We all travel all over the world. Maybe we'd get back together for Christmas. And I can really say that I had missed spring in Sweden.

*LV:  Do you think we will change the way movies are produced?

Alex: * We're going to have to figure out how to shoot movies with dozens of crew members and hundreds of extras while still respecting social distancing rules. It's an unprecedented situation and everyone is scrambling to figure out the best approach. My brother was one of the first people who worked in our industry during the pandemic. He shot a movie in Iceland in the middle of the lockdown. The way they solved it is they split the crew into colour sections. So, hair and make-up had yellow armbands and the camera department had blue, and they had a “Corona appointee” on set who would call out, “Now blue go in!” and then “Blue, out! And yellow, in!” And then they would all do their job in turns. It was very military-like. Productions are already complicated, so we'll just have to add another layer.

*LV:  How did you become an ambassador to the Clarks brand?

Alex: * To me, authenticity is very important. I don't want to endorse products I don't genuinely like. That's why I was excited when Clarks reached out. I've been wearing Desert Boots for 25 years. Also, I like to travel a lot. I like to explore new cities by foot. I want to be able to walk around comfortably in a classic, iconic shoe. I travel from movie set to movie set, and I often live out of a suitcase. And this teaches you to be frugal. Whatever fits in that suitcase, that's all I can bring.

*LV:  Is that the Swede in you?

Alex:*  Maybe. But we consume way too many things in this society. Also, you give things more meaning when you live with them, and when you go on adventures with them. Like, these are my boots. I've been places with them. And when they fall apart, I'll buy a new pair. If you have the right stuff to begin with, you don't need more.

*LV:  Going back to The Northman, that really sounds like a dream project.

Alex:*  It is. It will be a rollercoaster ride. I can't wait to get back to Northern Ireland and get back to the production. It's also a very physically demanding project, so I have been training for, well, since a few months before production stopped.

*LV: In a way, getting into a role, getting on a movie set, acting through it, the whole process of making a movie is a bit like a little adventure. You have to prep, you have to travel, often with people you don't know, and you have to push boundaries.

Alex:*  Absolutely! A huge part of the appeal of this profession is you get to travel, and you meet amazing, interesting people from all over. And the uncertainty, you know? What was it, 12 years ago, I was in New York, and I'd never heard of Generation Kill. And then two days later I was on a plane to the Kalahari Desert to be out there for seven months to shoot the series. And I'll never forget the feeling, sitting on that plane, thinking, “Two days ago I didn't even know about this project, and here I am on my way to Southern Africa to spend seven months in the desert with 200 strangers.” It's very exciting.

*LV:  What a feeling that must be!

Alex:*  And every single job is like that. Every movie is different. Your part, the tone, the energy, the people – it's always different. And for someone like myself, who has that kind of wanderlust, who's always looking on the horizon, it's very attractive to never know just what the next adventure might be.











Sources:  Interview:  Timothy Small for L’Uomo Vogue (October 2020), Text:  Myr transcription and scans from L’Uomo Vogue (October 2020), Photos: Johan Sandberg/Studio Johan Sandberg for L’Uomo Vogue


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Santress for that article. It’s a really good interview. It’s very interesting how they plan to film with all those crew members and extras, while still trying to socially distance.

Entertainment Weekly has a new quote from Stephen King about Alex:
”Alexander Skarsgård is a good Randall Flagg, he just knocked it out of the  park.”


----------



## Aurora222

I just wondered, does anyone know how imdb profile pics get changed?  After years of that portrait style pic in the tux, recently Alex’s pic was changed to the pantless one from that awards show.  I’m wondering how it got changed, as that is a slightly surprising choice for a profile pic.


----------



## RebelRouser

That pants-less Tarzan pic does seem a strange choice, at this stage in the game, lol.  

(Also: I love those L'huomo Vogue pics; the furrowed Skarsbrow has been much missed.)


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Nicole talks about the movie/Alex a bit around 26:30.
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/tsp136-nicole-kidman/id1251501033?i=1000495623540


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Aurora222

I wonder if that will be all of the filming, or ifbtheynwill then continue at another location or at a studio.  Seems like an epic type film might take longer than this to film, although I guess they could have multiple teams all filming at one time.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> I wonder if that will be all of the filming, or ifbtheynwill then continue at another location or at a studio.  Seems like an epic type film might take longer than this to film, although I guess they could have multiple teams all filming at one time.


Based on the interviews that Claes and Alex have given, the original schedule was end of March to the end of July. so around 4, 4 1/2 months. They were supposed to film a little in Iceland, though that may have been more for exterior shots than anything substantial.
It's possible that because of covid precautions that filming might take a little longer now. Of course, it also depends on what Ana means by 'end of the year'. Because for some people, the end of November could be considered end of the year.


----------



## lvstratus

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Based on the interviews that Claes and Alex have given, the original schedule was end of March to the end of July. so around 4, 4 1/2 months. They were supposed to film a little in Iceland, though that may have been more for exterior shots than anything substantial.
> It's possible that because of covid precautions that filming might take a little longer now. Of course, it also depends on what Ana means by 'end of the year'. Because for some people, the end of November could be considered end of the year.



Nicole Kidman said she will be joining the crew in November and will be shooting until Christmas time, roughly.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I hear Nicole Kidman plays a small role in The Northman.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Nicole Kidman Actually Has Great News About Big Little Lies Season 3
					

Nicole Kidman has an update!




					amp.cinemablend.com
				




Is alex also included in BLL3 I'm going to have a lot of it onlinewhen there's a lot of it online


----------



## StarrLady

There’s a gorgeous picture of Alex from The Northman set that was posted on facebook. I am going to try and post it, if you only see the link then can someone else post the pic?









						Atticall GAC
					

Atticall GAC. 2,508 likes · 138 talking about this. Established 1962 - Greatness Ever Since!




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Santress

Wow! It is a great pic but he looks so different.
Barely recognizable. Reminds me of Marc Menchaca.
Here it is for those who can't see it on the board (I can't):







*atticall_gacbb * Paul Grant club chairman was delighted to receive signed shirts and photo of Alexander Skarsgard, lead role in The Northmen film recently filmed in Atticall.

Atticall GAC wish them all the best with the rest of their production!!

via Atticall GAC Instagram and Atticall-GAC Facebook


----------



## Santress

Two oldies but goodies recently shared on social media:




*fotograf_nsfranssons_arkiv*  Skådespelarna Alex, Cecilia och Micke N efter en föreläsning under Drömfabriken, Stockholm 2004. Alexander Skarsgård, Sveriges egna Tarzan innan Hollywood eran startades. /// Sweden's Tarzan before the Hollywood era was started. Cecilia Frode, skådespelare/actor. Michael Nyqvist, skådespelare/actor (1960 - 2017) Känd svensk skådespelare med flera internationella roller innan han gick bort 2017. /// Famous Swedish actor with several international roles before he passed away in 2017. Michael Nyqvist is known For: Mission: Impossible – Ghost Protocol - Kurt H, John Wick - Viggo T, Colonia - Paul S, Hunter Killer - Kommendör Sergej A.

The actors Alex, Cecilia and Micke N after a lecture during Drömfabriken, Stockholm 2004. Alexander Skarsgård, Sweden's own Tarzan before the Hollywood era started. /// Sweden's Tarzan before the Hollywood era was started. Cecilia Frode, actress / actor. Michael Nyqvist, skådespelare / actor (1960 - 2017) Famous Swedish actor with several international roles before he passed away in 2017. /// Famous Swedish actor with several international roles before he passed away in 2017. Michael Nyqvist is known For: Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol - Kurt H, John Wick - Viggo T, Colonia - Paul S, Hunter Killer - Commander Sergej A.








Throwback to a year ago at a party with Alexander skarsgard how I miss events  #throwbackmonday


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Today 3 November


----------



## StarrLady

An article with Indiewire about The Northman.
”Production on Robert Eggers’ 10th Century Viking epic ‘The Northman’ is continuing through November in Ireland after a months-long production shutdown earlier this year. Cast member Nicole Kidman recently told Collider she’d be heading to the ‘Northman’ set this month to film her scenes.”
”Skarsgård plays a Nordic prince who sets out on a mission of revenge after his father is murdered.”
”Kidman will use the fear to her advantage.”
”Taylor-Joy responded ‘It’s Robert Eggers! People showed up the first day of set and I was like, ‘You’re going to be cold, you’re never going to be comfortable, but it’s going to be amazing. That’s just the way it is.’”









						Robert Eggers’ ‘Northman’ Terrifies Kidman, Taylor-Joy Says You’ve Never Seen Anything Like It
					

“The Witch” and “The Lighthouse” director is back at work filming his 10th Century Viking epic.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Post | Spin the Reel
					






					www.spinthereel.com
				




WHAT NEW FILM?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> Post | Spin the Reel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spinthereel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT NEW FILM?


The Northman is the new film that the article is talking about.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The Northman is the new film that the article is talking about.


I've misunderstood wrong The whole thing.


----------



## Santress

Promo for *The Stand* shared today (November 15, 2020) on social media:

*cbsallaccess*  There's bitter days ahead...Where will you stand? The Stand: Premieres Dec 17, only on CBS All Access.




Also found here:



and here:


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

^
The picture (Instagram) is not showing. What was there?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://i.postimg.cc/tgCSXxbs/Nordi.jpg


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> ^
> The picture (Instagram) is not showing. What was there?




it had been removed


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> it had been removed


I know it had been removed. But what was it?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I know it had been removed. But what was it?



The stand


----------



## StarrLady

Ioncinema predicts that Passing could be in the 2021 Sundance Film Festival. Interesting if true.









						2021 Sundance Film Festival Predictions: Rebecca Hall's Passing - IONCINEMA.com
					

16 shares SHARE16 TWEET EMAIL PRINT One of the most anticipated directorial debuts for a 2021 unveiling comes via actress Rebecca Hall. Based on Nella Larsen’s first published in 1929, production on Passing began October 2019 in Los Angeles. Written by Hall, she enlisted Alexander Skarsgård...




					www.ioncinema.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

^The virtual premiere sounds fun. Has anyone received an invite?

Also found here:






and here:


----------



## StarrLady

This is a great clip on The Stand because it also contains comments from Alex and Whoopie.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm having a bit of trouble with the Twitter version showing up for me, but here is the instagram one if anyone else is having the same difficulty as me.


----------



## aussiefan

“The Kill Team” is on Binge for those of you who have access. 
I haven’t watched it yet but am keen to see this.


----------



## aussiefan

Under latest Arrivals .. BINGE


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs Kong may go to  Netflix or HBO Max. It may still be released in theatres on May 21, 2021 but there is uncertainty about theatres due to the pandemic.









						‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ Likely the Latest Tentpole to Go to a Streamer (Exclusive)
					

Godzilla vs. Kong, the latest monster movie from Legendary Pictures, looks likely to be the latest big franchise movie to head to a streamer.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> Godzilla vs Kong may go to  Netflix or HBO Max. It may still be released in theatres on May 21, 2021 but there is uncertainty about theatres due to the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ Likely the Latest Tentpole to Go to a Streamer (Exclusive)
> 
> 
> Godzilla vs. Kong, the latest monster movie from Legendary Pictures, looks likely to be the latest big franchise movie to head to a streamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com





StarrLady said:


> Godzilla vs Kong may go to  Netflix or HBO Max. It may still be released in theatres on May 21, 2021 but there is uncertainty about theatres due to the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ Likely the Latest Tentpole to Go to a Streamer (Exclusive)
> 
> 
> Godzilla vs. Kong, the latest monster movie from Legendary Pictures, looks likely to be the latest big franchise movie to head to a streamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com



I watched “The Kill Team” I thought Alex and Nat Wolf were excellent. Very thought provoking film especially for Australians as SAS soldiers are under investigation for war crimes in Afghanistan. Soldiers were terminated from the Australian Forces today.
The movie had nail biting tension and the focus wasn’t always on bloody violence, there were layers.

I won’t spoil anyone - I’d like to know others opinions if anyone would like to share.


----------



## Aurora222

I wonder if Godzilla would be an added fee movie on Netflix /hbo max or included in the monthly fee. I didn’t think they had the ability to do added fee on their services as  I haven’t seen them do that yet, just on prime.  Wonder if they are adding that functionality. Hope not.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Snackis bland öborna: Skarsgård dök upp på Aspö - P4 Blekinge
					

Skådespelarna Alexander Skarsgård och Tuva Novotny sågs på Ica på Aspö i Karlskrona i helgen, skriver BLT.




					sverigesradio.se
				



If anyone can translate what alex is talking about.


----------



## Esteem

M.Skarsgård said:


> Snackis bland öborna: Skarsgård dök upp på Aspö - P4 Blekinge
> 
> 
> Skådespelarna Alexander Skarsgård och Tuva Novotny sågs på Ica på Aspö i Karlskrona i helgen, skriver BLT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sverigesradio.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can translate what alex is talking about.



This is old news:

Published on Tuesday 23 July 2019 at 07.09


The actors Alexander Skarsgård and Tuva Novotny were seen at Ica on Aspö in Karlskrona this weekend, writes  BLT .
Customers in Ica cheered this weekend when Alexander Skarsgård and Tuva Novotny entered the store. They are both known to Swedish and international film audiences.
The visit has become the major topic of conversation among the islanders, but it is unknown what they did on Aspö.
Some seem to think that the actors were at a wedding and others that they visited Johan Wester from the comedy duo HippHipp who has a summer cottage on the island.
According to BLT, they should at least have bought - a can of mustard.


----------



## aussiefan

Aurora222 said:


> I wonder if Godzilla would be an added fee movie on Netflix /hbo max or included in the monthly fee. I didn’t think they had the ability to do added fee on their services as  I haven’t seen them do that yet, just on prime.  Wonder if they are adding that functionality. Hope not.





Aurora222 said:


> I wonder if Godzilla would be an added fee movie on Netflix /hbo max or included in the monthly fee. I didn’t think they had the ability to do added fee on their services as  I haven’t seen them do that yet, just on prime.  Wonder if they are adding that functionality. Hope not.



Same. It’ll be very popular on Netflix. It’s strange it might actually be shown in Australia there’s a couple of 2020 movies which are streaming in the USA right now and shown at Cinemas here.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Ioncinema predicts that Passing could be in the 2021 Sundance Film Festival. Interesting if true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Sundance Film Festival Predictions: Rebecca Hall's Passing - IONCINEMA.com
> 
> 
> 16 shares SHARE16 TWEET EMAIL PRINT One of the most anticipated directorial debuts for a 2021 unveiling comes via actress Rebecca Hall. Based on Nella Larsen’s first published in 1929, production on Passing began October 2019 in Los Angeles. Written by Hall, she enlisted Alexander Skarsgård...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ioncinema.com



That would be good if it happens. 




Following the recent decision by Warner Bros. Pictures to release _Wonder Woman 1984_ on HBO Max simultaneously with a theatrical release on Christmas Day, the floodgates are open for more studio blockbusters to take the streaming route. At least that might be the case for some of the big movies that Warner Bros. has waiting in the wings. Word on the streets of Hollywood is that *Godzilla vs Kong* may be the next major movie to land a streaming deal with HBO Max being the likely recipient.


The Hollywood Reporter has news on Warner Bros. Pictures negotiating some kind of _Godzilla vs Kong_ streaming release. Netflix reportedly made an offer over $200 million for the film, but WarnerMedia is instead looking to grab the movie in order to send it to HBO Max. Yes, Warner Bros. Pictures falls under the WarnerMedia banner, but they have their own finances, so the film still needs to be paid for, even if it’s intended for another entertainment arm within WarnerMedia, in this case HBO Max.


Netflix’s offer was huge, but it only would have paid for 75% of the film’s budget. The reason it doesn’t cover the entire budget is likely because Warner Bros. Pictures would still release the movie theatrically in China, where Netflix isn’t available and _Godzilla_ is a bigger draw than in the United States. But even so, WarnerMedia is probably more keen on keeping a _Godzilla vs Kong_ streaming deal in-house as another way to build the HBO Max subscriber base, which was a big driving force behind the decision to release _Wonder Woman 1984_ on the newer streaming service...
https://www.slashfilm.com/godzilla-vs-kong-streaming-release/


----------



## Santress

New promo images/videos shared today (December 2, 2020):

*cbstvstudios *Get ready to see the iconic characters of #TheStand come to life.  Only 16 more days until the series premiere exclusively on @CBSAllAccess!



Also found here:



The fight has only just begun. Where will you stand? #TheStand


----------



## StarrLady

Warner Brothers is releasing all its 2021 movies, including Godzilla vs Kong, on HBO Max. (With a theatrical run, like Wonder Woman.)



They will be released with a theatrical run like Wonder Woman.


----------



## StarrLady

According to Starzplay UK, The Stand will debut in the UK on January 3, 2021. Twitter says it will debut on January 3 on Starzplay for these countries as well: Italy, Germany, France, Spain, Austria, Belgium, Switzerland, The Netherlands, Luxembourg, Brazil, Japan and Latin America.


----------



## StarrLady

HBO Nordic tweeted this:



and this:


----------



## Aurora222

StarrLady said:


> HBO Nordic tweeted this:
> 
> 
> 
> and this:



These pics make it so obvious how bouffant his do is for the stand.  I wonder if it was all his hair or if it was a wig. Can’t remember, was his hair long enough when filming this to make it that high?

Is bouffant the correct word? I’m trying to think what they called it for James Dean and other actors back then.


----------



## Aurora222

Looked it up.  Pompadour not bouffant.  Makes a really interesting look, especially with the length of the beard.


----------



## Aurora222

Btw, has anyone heard any rumors of whether there might be other Randall Flagg series coming?  Wondering if cbs all access might make others with Alex in them as Flagg.


----------



## Santress

New article about *The Stand* shared today (December 7, 2020) on social media:

*Alexander Skarsgård plays Randall Flagg like a 'sexy T-rump' in The Stand reboot
The Stand reboot's 'dark side' cast speaks out about the show's more villainous characters — and reveals three new photos.*

By James Hibberd December 07, 2020

A devastating pandemic. A divided America. Two sides facing off. One group’s leader is older, measured, and calm. The other is charismatic, punishes disloyalty, and holds ego-boosting rallies.

Stephen King wrote his best-selling post-apocalyptic novel The Stand in 1978, yet the tale has so much eerie present-day resonance that the similarities even creeped out the writers and cast of the new CBS All Access limited series, which wrapped filming just three days before COVID-19 shut down productions worldwide in March.

“I got spooked,” says Nat Wolff, who plays Lloyd Henreid, a henchman for the story’s supernatural supervillain Randall Flagg (True Blood’s Alexander Skarsgård). “Suddenly everybody was saying, ‘Oh, [COVID -19] is just like the flu’ [like in the show], and I’m reading about prisoners in Italy lighting toilet paper on fire to get attention – I had just shot a scene where I was doing that. I went into panic mode."

Showrunner Benjamin Cavell would prefer to emphasize that The Stand, which was last adapted for television by ABC in 1994, isn’t just about a pandemic. While a killer virus (dubbed “Captain Tripps”) does wipe out 99.4 percent of the world’s population, that’s only part of the story. “Captain Tripps is the mechanism by which the world gets emptied out so that King can do his Lord of the Rings in the United States and set up a walk to Mordor," Cavell notes.

And King's version of J.R.R. Tolkien’s fantasy hellscape is Las Vegas, which is reborn as a morality-free “New Vegas” commanded by Flagg. The city stands in contrast to Boulder, Colo., where a group of “good” characters are led by the angelic Mother Abigail (Whoopi Goldberg), along with noble Texan Stu Redman (James Marsden), troubled music star Larry Underwood (Jovan Adepo), sociologist Glen Bateman (Greg Kinnear) and others.

Until now, little has been disclosed about the show’s version of the dark side characters, though recently EW revealed that King’s crazed pyromaniac Trashcan Man would be played by Erza Miller (Fantastic Beasts 3). “Trash is the underestimated and misinterpreted amongst us; the divine genius concealed beneath apparent mental illness and personal dysfunction,” Miller wrote in an email from the Fantastic Beasts 3 set. “The world hinges on people like Trashcan Man — mad artists and depraved engineers, constantly overlooked in how pivotal they ultimately can be.”

Another Warner Bros. franchise star, Aquaman’s Amber Heard, tackles the crucial role of Nadine Cross, a schoolteacher with a dark destiny. “She’s one of the most nuanced of King’s female characters and not an easy part,” says Heard, a fan of King's work who says she had wanted to play the role for years. “She owns and uses her sexuality, but that’s just part of her repertoire, not something that defines her. She also represents for me a kind of a balance between someone who is a villain and a victim."

But the most seductive character is Flagg himself, portrayed by Skarsgård as an über-bro of demonic masculinity. He’s fond of holding raucous rallies, gladiatorial competitions, and public crucifixions of traitors. “He’s sort of sexy T-rump,” says Fiona Dourif (The Purge), who plays Rat Woman, a former showgirl.

“It’s a bit terrifying when you're with hundreds of extras chanting insane profanities at Alexander Skarsgard lording over us as Randall Flagg,” adds Katherine McNamara, who plays Flagg loyalist Julie Lawry as "a lost soul and erratic Tinkerbell of the apocalypse."

Producers added an additional T-rump-ian touch to their version of Flagg, by having the character put his own branded mark on Vegas monuments. "We fell in love with the idea that Flagg would want to essentially block out any logos – and Vegas is obviously a place with a lot of logos – but that he would want to block out any branding that's not him with a Flagg symbol," Cavell says.

Rally swagger aside, Skarsgård surprised producers with his otherwise calm and quiet take on Flagg, a role many actors would have instinctively “gone big” with. “He’s able to be so still and quiet, which was a brilliant choice and not what any of us expected,” Cavell says.

“Flagg's such a formidable opponent, I decided to focus on his vulnerability,” Skarsgård says. “He needs adulation and accolades from his sycophants, and that fuels his ego. That’s interesting because he shouldn’t care about tiny humans at all but still craves their devotion.” Or as Wolff puts it: Skarsgård “uses every ounce of his gigantic Swedish beauty.”

The Vegas side of The Stand provides some of the show’s most tense action but is also a meditation on the ethical responsibilities of a society. In Flagg’s hedonistic world, it becomes clear that limits are needed for survival — or humanity is destined to make the same mistakes that led to the deadly pandemic all over again.

“The freedom to ‘do whatever you want’ has a nice quality to it,” Dourif says. “The problem is, that doesn’t really work.”

Wait, we're still talking about The Stand, right?









						'The Stand' reboot creeped out cast with its 2020 similarities
					

The Stand reboot's "dark side" cast led by Alexander Skarsgård as a 'sexy *****' speak out about the show's villainous characters, and reveal three new photos.




					ew.com
				




via



New promo still also shared today (December 7, 2020):




The cast of #TheStand is Star-struck!


----------



## StarrLady

That EW article on Alex and The Stand is great, thanks Santress.

Here’s an article about the continuing saga of Godzilla vs Kong.

”I’m hearing that Legendary Entertainment either has or will send legal letters to Warner Bros as soon as today. Challenging the decision to put Dune into the HBO Max deal, and maybe Godzilla vs Kong as well. On the latter, Legendary reportedly had Netflix ready to pull the film from Warner Bros for around $250 million, before WarnerMedia blocked it. Sources said Legendary had no advance notice before last week’s announcement that both Dune and Godzilla vs Kong were part of the HBO Max plan.”









						Bart & Fleming: While WGA, CAA & WME Fight In Court, Streamers Rewrite Movie Paydays; Will Legendary Challenge WarnerMedia Over ‘Dune’ & Godzilla Vs. Kong’ HBO Max Move?
					

Peter Bart and Mike Fleming Jr. worked together for two decades at Daily Variety. In this weekly column, two old friends get together and grind their axes, mostly on the movie business. FLEMING: We…




					deadline.com


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s a question regarding The Stand:
There is CBS All Access in Canada, however, they were still unable to tell me whether or not The Stand will air on the Canadian version on December 17. If anyone knows if it will play in Canada and on which channel, can you please let us know?
I want to be able to watch it!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> These pics make it so obvious how bouffant his do is for the stand.  I wonder if it was all his hair or if it was a wig. Can’t remember, was his hair long enough when filming this to make it that high?
> 
> Is bouffant the correct word? I’m trying to think what they called it for James Dean and other actors back then.





Aurora222 said:


> Btw, has anyone heard any rumors of whether there might be other Randall Flagg series coming?  Wondering if cbs all access might make others with Alex in them as Flagg.



It's probably mostly his own hair, but I wouldn't be surprised if the beard had help, since it seems more beardy than it was for him in real life at the time.

And there hasn't been any word on whether the Flagg character would appear in other series.




Santress said:


> New article about *The Stand* shared today (December 7, 2020) on social media:
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård plays Randall Flagg like a 'sexy T-rump' in The Stand reboot
> The Stand reboot's 'dark side' cast speaks out about the show's more villainous characters — and reveals three new photos.*
> 
> By James Hibberd December 07, 2020
> 
> A devastating pandemic. A divided America. Two sides facing off. One group’s leader is older, measured, and calm. The other is charismatic, punishes disloyalty, and holds ego-boosting rallies.
> 
> Stephen King wrote his best-selling post-apocalyptic novel The Stand in 1978, yet the tale has so much eerie present-day resonance that the similarities even creeped out the writers and cast of the new CBS All Access limited series, which wrapped filming just three days before COVID-19 shut down productions worldwide in March.
> 
> “I got spooked,” says Nat Wolff, who plays Lloyd Henreid, a henchman for the story’s supernatural supervillain Randall Flagg (True Blood’s Alexander Skarsgård). “Suddenly everybody was saying, ‘Oh, [COVID -19] is just like the flu’ [like in the show], and I’m reading about prisoners in Italy lighting toilet paper on fire to get attention – I had just shot a scene where I was doing that. I went into panic mode."
> 
> Showrunner Benjamin Cavell would prefer to emphasize that The Stand, which was last adapted for television by ABC in 1994, isn’t just about a pandemic. While a killer virus (dubbed “Captain Tripps”) does wipe out 99.4 percent of the world’s population, that’s only part of the story. “Captain Tripps is the mechanism by which the world gets emptied out so that King can do his Lord of the Rings in the United States and set up a walk to Mordor," Cavell notes.
> 
> And King's version of J.R.R. Tolkien’s fantasy hellscape is Las Vegas, which is reborn as a morality-free “New Vegas” commanded by Flagg. The city stands in contrast to Boulder, Colo., where a group of “good” characters are led by the angelic Mother Abigail (Whoopi Goldberg), along with noble Texan Stu Redman (James Marsden), troubled music star Larry Underwood (Jovan Adepo), sociologist Glen Bateman (Greg Kinnear) and others.
> 
> Until now, little has been disclosed about the show’s version of the dark side characters, though recently EW revealed that King’s crazed pyromaniac Trashcan Man would be played by Erza Miller (Fantastic Beasts 3). “Trash is the underestimated and misinterpreted amongst us; the divine genius concealed beneath apparent mental illness and personal dysfunction,” Miller wrote in an email from the Fantastic Beasts 3 set. “The world hinges on people like Trashcan Man — mad artists and depraved engineers, constantly overlooked in how pivotal they ultimately can be.”
> 
> Another Warner Bros. franchise star, Aquaman’s Amber Heard, tackles the crucial role of Nadine Cross, a schoolteacher with a dark destiny. “She’s one of the most nuanced of King’s female characters and not an easy part,” says Heard, a fan of King's work who says she had wanted to play the role for years. “She owns and uses her sexuality, but that’s just part of her repertoire, not something that defines her. She also represents for me a kind of a balance between someone who is a villain and a victim."
> 
> But the most seductive character is Flagg himself, portrayed by Skarsgård as an über-bro of demonic masculinity. He’s fond of holding raucous rallies, gladiatorial competitions, and public crucifixions of traitors. “He’s sort of sexy T-rump,” says Fiona Dourif (The Purge), who plays Rat Woman, a former showgirl.
> 
> “It’s a bit terrifying when you're with hundreds of extras chanting insane profanities at Alexander Skarsgard lording over us as Randall Flagg,” adds Katherine McNamara, who plays Flagg loyalist Julie Lawry as "a lost soul and erratic Tinkerbell of the apocalypse."
> 
> Producers added an additional T-rump-ian touch to their version of Flagg, by having the character put his own branded mark on Vegas monuments. "We fell in love with the idea that Flagg would want to essentially block out any logos – and Vegas is obviously a place with a lot of logos – but that he would want to block out any branding that's not him with a Flagg symbol," Cavell says.
> 
> Rally swagger aside, Skarsgård surprised producers with his otherwise calm and quiet take on Flagg, a role many actors would have instinctively “gone big” with. “He’s able to be so still and quiet, which was a brilliant choice and not what any of us expected,” Cavell says.
> 
> “Flagg's such a formidable opponent, I decided to focus on his vulnerability,” Skarsgård says. “He needs adulation and accolades from his sycophants, and that fuels his ego. That’s interesting because he shouldn’t care about tiny humans at all but still craves their devotion.” Or as Wolff puts it: Skarsgård “uses every ounce of his gigantic Swedish beauty.”
> 
> The Vegas side of The Stand provides some of the show’s most tense action but is also a meditation on the ethical responsibilities of a society. In Flagg’s hedonistic world, it becomes clear that limits are needed for survival — or humanity is destined to make the same mistakes that led to the deadly pandemic all over again.
> 
> “The freedom to ‘do whatever you want’ has a nice quality to it,” Dourif says. “The problem is, that doesn’t really work.”
> 
> Wait, we're still talking about The Stand, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Stand' reboot creeped out cast with its 2020 similarities
> 
> 
> The Stand reboot's "dark side" cast led by Alexander Skarsgård as a 'sexy *****' speak out about the show's villainous characters, and reveal three new photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> New promo still also shared today (December 7, 2020):
> 
> View attachment 4923785
> 
> 
> The cast of #TheStand is Star-struck!




Nice article! I see the promo push is beginning.

This is just a big no: “He’s sort of sexy T-rump,”
Though I do think the idea of having Flag brand Las Vegas is a good one, the idea of Alex's Flagg being a sexy T-rump is not a thing I want to imagine.


“Flagg's such a formidable opponent, I decided to focus on his vulnerability,” Skarsgård says. “He needs adulation and accolades from his sycophants, and that fuels his ego. That’s interesting because he shouldn’t care about tiny humans at all but still craves their devotion.” Or as Wolff puts it: Skarsgård “*uses every ounce of his gigantic Swedish beauty.*”

'tiny humans' gives me flashbacks to Eric Northman and S2 of TB.

I love this quote!


----------



## Santress

Another promo pic of Alex in *The Stand* shared today (December 8, 2020) on social media:








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/e35/129775924_164182005393685_8098943586155125035_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=PA3onGqQDJoAX-L4via&se=7&tp=1&oh=33427c851d09a98cffb60f60ed1966cf&oe=5FD2467B&ig_cache_key=MjQ1OTgyMjQ0Njk0Mzc5NTUzOA%3D%3D.2
		


Source:  The December 8, 2020 insta stories of *amediateka*

via

*natandalex*/tagged/ instagram

*amediateka* Alexander Skarsgard = Randall Flagg
Katherine McNamara = Julie Laurie
Fiona Dourif = Rat Woman
Amber Heard = Nadine Cross
Nat Wolfe = Lloyd Henried



via

*natandalex*/tagged/ instagram


----------



## Santress

Larger promotional pictures shared today (December 9, 2020) featuring yesterday's new photo:

*cbsallaccess*  A storm is coming... #TheStand


----------



## OHVamp

My opinion is the bouffant (yes, that is a 1950/60's term for poofy hair) is a wig or extensions. That's whole lotta hair.  jmo


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

OHVamp said:


> My opinion is the bouffant (yes, that is a 1950/60's term for poofy hair) is a wig or extensions. That's whole lotta hair.  jmo


Oh, extensions were definitely involved.  When he first started filming The Stand in Fall 2019, his hair simply wasn't that long. But it was plenty long by the time he started filming again in February 2020. 
So once this starts airing I'm going to be paying attention to hair continuity!


----------



## Santress

Did anyone watch the premiere last night?

HQs of promo posters featuring Alex that are being shared on FB and social media today (December 10, 2020):












						The Stand (#6 of 8)
					

Super High Resolution /HD Movie Poster Image (#6 of 8) for The Stand



					www.impawards.com
				















						The Stand TV Poster (#7 of 8)
					

High resolution TV poster (#7 of 8) for The Stand. Image dimensions: 2114 x 3000.



					www.impawards.com


----------



## Kitkath70

HBO and Alan Ball are rebooting True Blood. 

I would love to see Eric and Pam back in action. 
So far none of the original actors are attached.









						True Blood to come back out of the coffin with new HBO reboot
					

The new series comes from writers Roberto Aguirre-Sacasa (Riverdale, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina) and Jami O’Brien(NOS4A2).




					consequenceofsound.net


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Kitkath70 said:


> HBO and Alan Ball are rebooting True Blood.
> 
> I would love to see Eric and Pam back in action.
> So far none of the original actors are attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True Blood to come back out of the coffin with new HBO reboot
> 
> 
> The new series comes from writers Roberto Aguirre-Sacasa (Riverdale, The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina) and Jami O’Brien(NOS4A2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> consequenceofsound.net


HBO has declined to comment, and so far no members of the original cast have been attached to the reboo


----------



## StarrLady

A group of critics review The Stand. When asked about who shines, an Entertainment Weekly critic responds that,
”Skarsgard just ROCKS IT as King’s demonic super villain Randall Flagg”.


----------



## StarrLady

Robert Eggers wraps production on star-studded Viking epic ‘The Northman’.









						Robert Eggers Wraps Production on Star-Studded Viking Epic ‘The Northman’ — Exclusive
					

“The Northman” stars Anya Taylor-Joy, Nicole Kidman, Willem Dafoe, Alexander Skarsgård, and more.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## Santress

Promo shared today (December 14, 2020):

It's a whole new world. Here's everything you need to know before #TheStand premieres on Dec 17.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thanks for all the new info ladies.
I have no interest in a reboot of True Blood, not just 6 years after it ended.

Reviews for The Stand are starting to come in and the reviews overall seem ... ok? But Alex is getting good reviews for his performance:

"and the deliciously threatening Alexander Skarsgård, combining the sensuality of his Eric Northman from “True Blood” and the impenetrable malice of his Vernon Sloane from the thriller “Hold the Dark.”

Most key to this whole endeavor are Goldberg and Skarsgård, who play Abagail Freemantle and Randall Flagg, respectively: one side light, the other side dark. But in the six episodes of “The Stand” provided for review, that’s about as developed as these two characters—polar opposites vying for the soul of humanity—get. The miniseries (which will be nine episodes in total, airing weekly on CBS All Access beginning Dec. 17) works in the right details: the dull thud of Flagg’s boots as he approaches, the way he appeals to people’s basest instincts, his immense attractiveness to men and women both. It helps that Skarsgård has chemistry with everyone with whom he shares a scene, from Nat Wolff playing sniveling right-hand man Lloyd Henreid to Amber Heard’s troubled Nadine Cross. But on a grander scale, the inability of “The Stand” to situate the grander ambitions of both Mother Abagail and Flagg demonstrates its narrative shortcomings. Readers of King’s novels, in particular those aware of Flagg’s recurring role in the author’s mythology, will be able to add perspective that the miniseries does not itself provide. Viewers going into “The Stand” without that knowledge, though, might be underwhelmed by how the miniseries presents these options for society’s path forward, and that tonal ineffectiveness permeates throughout."









						Uneven Stephen King Adaptation ‘The Stand’ Can’t Quite Convey Its Apocalyptic Stakes: TV Review
					

In terms of post-apocalyptic shows about a viral communicable disease causing the end of the world, CBS All Access’ “The Stand” falls somewhere between Amazon’s “Utopia” and AMC’s still-kicking “Th…




					variety.com
				




And while Jamey Sheridan's Randall Flagg will probably remain the gold standard for many with his somewhat over-the-top 1994 performance, Alexander Skarsgard's sophisticated and artful version is a much more chilling and intriguing figure. He's unsettling more than he is charismatic and while that loses something overall, it also brings a whole new and extremely fitting tone to the entire story. There is something about this version of Flagg that almost more darkly seductive than he is even in King's written word -- particularly when the story shifts to New Vegas. It's impossible not to be drawn in.








						The Stand Review: A Fresh and Faithful Adaptation of Stephen King's Iconic Novel
					

To call Stephen King's The Stand both epic and iconic is not hyperbole. From its release in 1978, [...]




					comicbook.com
				




Syfy has summaries of some of the reviews here:








						'The Stand' is relevant and well-made, but sometimes [Captain] Trips over its own aspirations, say critics
					

Comprised of nine episodes, the 2020 adaptation of The Stand premieres on CBS All Access Thursday, Dec. 17.




					www.syfy.com


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks for all the new info ladies.
> I have no interest in a reboot of True Blood, not just 6 years after it ended.
> 
> Reviews for The Stand are starting to come in and the reviews overall seem ... ok? But Alex is getting good reviews for his performance:
> 
> "and the deliciously threatening Alexander Skarsgård, combining the sensuality of his Eric Northman from “True Blood” and the impenetrable malice of his Vernon Sloane from the thriller “Hold the Dark.”
> 
> Most key to this whole endeavor are Goldberg and Skarsgård, who play Abagail Freemantle and Randall Flagg, respectively: one side light, the other side dark. But in the six episodes of “The Stand” provided for review, that’s about as developed as these two characters—polar opposites vying for the soul of humanity—get. The miniseries (which will be nine episodes in total, airing weekly on CBS All Access beginning Dec. 17) works in the right details: the dull thud of Flagg’s boots as he approaches, the way he appeals to people’s basest instincts, his immense attractiveness to men and women both. It helps that Skarsgård has chemistry with everyone with whom he shares a scene, from Nat Wolff playing sniveling right-hand man Lloyd Henreid to Amber Heard’s troubled Nadine Cross. But on a grander scale, the inability of “The Stand” to situate the grander ambitions of both Mother Abagail and Flagg demonstrates its narrative shortcomings. Readers of King’s novels, in particular those aware of Flagg’s recurring role in the author’s mythology, will be able to add perspective that the miniseries does not itself provide. Viewers going into “The Stand” without that knowledge, though, might be underwhelmed by how the miniseries presents these options for society’s path forward, and that tonal ineffectiveness permeates throughout."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uneven Stephen King Adaptation ‘The Stand’ Can’t Quite Convey Its Apocalyptic Stakes: TV Review
> 
> 
> In terms of post-apocalyptic shows about a viral communicable disease causing the end of the world, CBS All Access’ “The Stand” falls somewhere between Amazon’s “Utopia” and AMC’s still-kicking “Th…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while Jamey Sheridan's Randall Flagg will probably remain the gold standard for many with his somewhat over-the-top 1994 performance, Alexander Skarsgard's sophisticated and artful version is a much more chilling and intriguing figure. He's unsettling more than he is charismatic and while that loses something overall, it also brings a whole new and extremely fitting tone to the entire story. There is something about this version of Flagg that almost more darkly seductive than he is even in King's written word -- particularly when the story shifts to New Vegas. It's impossible not to be drawn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stand Review: A Fresh and Faithful Adaptation of Stephen King's Iconic Novel
> 
> 
> To call Stephen King's The Stand both epic and iconic is not hyperbole. From its release in 1978, [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comicbook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syfy has summaries of some of the reviews here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Stand' is relevant and well-made, but sometimes [Captain] Trips over its own aspirations, say critics
> 
> 
> Comprised of nine episodes, the 2020 adaptation of The Stand premieres on CBS All Access Thursday, Dec. 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.syfy.com


The Stand is getting good reviews, it currently stands at 73% on Rotten Tomatoes.









						The Stand
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				




Like you said, Alex is getting great reviews. Many critics are saying he is one of the best things about the series.

I hope I will be able to watch it on December 17, it is still not clear whether it is available in Canada.

I agree with you about True Blood, it is too soon for a reboot. Apparently the original stars did not know about the reboot as Anna Paquin said she had no idea. Even the author of the books said she didn’t know about it.








						Anna Paquin Responds to True Blood Reboot News
					

Anna Paquin has opened up about the in the works True Blood reboot, and her response is somewhat surprising. Get all the details right here.




					www.tvfanatic.com


----------



## Aurora222

OHVamp said:


> My opinion is the bouffant (yes, that is a 1950/60's term for poofy hair) is a wig or extensions. That's whole lotta hair.  jmo





BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh, extensions were definitely involved.  When he first started filming The Stand in Fall 2019, his hair simply wasn't that long. But it was plenty long by the time he started filming again in February 2020.
> So once this starts airing I'm going to be paying attention to hair continuity!


Glad you see it, too.  I was a little concerned saying it for fear it might offend someone calling his hair bouffant.

Why don’t they ever talk about these important questions in interviews lol?

Btw, I wonder when / if he’s going to do some press?  I know some will disagree, but I would love to see him be on the View with Whoopi.  Ok, would love to see him do an interview anywhere. It’s been a while.


----------



## Aurora222

i have mixed feelings about true blood reboot. If it were a limited run prequel for some of the more interesting characters or sequel with the same characters that might be fun, limited run being key, but I think more likely they will do something silly like skip time fifteen years and all of a sudden sookies daughter and her gang of teenage friends and dating vamps.  I hope Alan Ball doesn’t go there.


----------



## aussiefan

Aurora222 said:


> i have mixed feelings about true blood reboot. If it were a limited run prequel for some of the more interesting characters or sequel with the same characters that might be fun, limited run being key, but I think more likely they will do something silly like skip time fifteen years and all of a sudden sookies daughter and her gang of teenage friends and dating vamps.  I hope Alan Ball doesn’t go there.



I totally agree “True Blood” reboot isn’t necessary as it’s not that old and Vampire Drama has been done over and over again. “True Blood” was for me the pinnacle series for HBO. Alan Ball should leave it alone and write a new series..we need new content.


----------



## StarrLady

Good news:



Passing will be part of the US Dramatic competition.









						Sundance Film Festival 2021 Lineup Announced
					

Taking place January 28 through February 3 next year, the 2021 Sundance Film Festival will look quite different than ever before. After unveiling their screening plans, featuring a new online platf…



					thefilmstage.com
				












						Sundance 2021 Full Lineup: Pandemic, Politics, Rita Moreno, Octavia Butler, ‘Passing’ & ‘Sesame Street’ Pack Semi-Virtual Festival
					

You won’t need your boots, puffy coats and wooly hats for next year’s Sundance Film Festival, but the Robert Redford created cinema shindig is still aiming to capture movie fans and Hollywood’s att…




					deadline.com


----------



## StarrLady

And finally the picture of Alex on his IMDb page is a better one:









						Alexander Skarsgård - IMDb
					

Alexander Skarsgård. Actor: The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård was born in Stockholm, Sweden and is the eldest son of famed actor Stellan Skarsgård. Among his siblings are actors Gustaf Skarsgård, Bill Skarsgård, and Valter Skarsgård. For most of his formative years, his...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Santress

New promo clip featuring Alex shared today (December 16, 2020):

*The Stand exclusive clip: Watch Randall Flagg’s riveting first scene*

Watch Alexander Skarsgard's first full scene as the demonic supervillain Randall Flagg in this exclusive scene from The Stand limited series.

Here's all the setup you need before viewing: A global pandemic has killed 99.4 percent of the population, leaving only a small number of people who are naturally immune. Prison inmate Lloyd Henreid (Nat Wolff) is one of the survivors, but he's been languishing in his cell, starving to death, forgotten by prison authorities and a government that no longer exists. Enter a mysterious man (Skarsgard) who could be Lloyd's savior or his damnation.

Check out the first two minutes of the scene below – which is quite faithful to the chapter in Stephen King's 1978 novel – and then read on for some behind-the-scenes insight from showrunner Benjamin Cavell.

"It's a seduction scene," Cavell says. "And it was very important to us that Flagg was attractive – not just physically attractive, obviously, it's Alexander Skarsgard, so we've got that covered – but we wanted an audience to be able to easily imagine why people would follow him. We didn't just want the takeaway to be, 'Anybody who's vulnerable to falling under the sway of this guy must just be inherently evil.'"

The Stand is about a pandemic that leaves two groups of survivors to battle for the soul of America. One is a Boulder-based group of largely "good" people is led by the angelic Mother Abagail (Whoopi Goldberg), and the other is a Las Vegas-based clan led by Flagg.









						'The Stand' exclusive clip: Watch Randall Flagg's riveting first scene
					

See Alexander Skarsgard's first full scene as the demonic supervillain Randall Flagg in CBS All Access' updated version of Stephen King's 'The Stand.'




					ew.com
				




via



Another promo video shared today:



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

Greg Kinnear talks to Whoopi Goldberg and others from The View about The Stand. There are Alex mentions.


----------



## Santress

New promo poster making the rounds in some of the cast members' insta stories this evening (December 16, 2020):






			https://scontent-lhr8-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/e35/131515385_849879195830728_2043951425213563728_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-lhr8-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=IQ6ZlnTM9MYAX9i60U4&se=7&tp=1&oh=3d823e8f1d31653f67117d07e9b1c778&oe=5FDD7FC9&ig_cache_key=MjQ2NTc2MzI2MzY0MjM3MDIwNg%3D%3D.2
		


Source:  The December 16, 20020 insta story of *henry zaga*









						(@henryzaga) • Instagram photos and videos
					

30 Followers, 23 Following, 0 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from  (@henryzaga)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

New promo photos and video shared today (December 17, 2020) on the social media of *The Stand* cast:

Photos:




*kat.mcnamara*  “No one can tell what goes on in between the person you were and the person you become.” - #StephenKing Where will you stand? #THESTAND streaming TODAY @cbsallaccess



Also found here:



Video:



			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/79638573_384585589279277_5392161834271417260_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjQ4MC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0In0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&_nc_ohc=Vp98tK5-1E8AX8wlXot&vs=17856333224334988_1837520181&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdDMHd2d1F0U205UHgxMEJBS3lqS29fZXp0UktidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBABUAGCRHRXZiMlFlSzFZVnZhN0FBQU5tdHc0MzZnVkU4YnBrd0FBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACaY4JfFsY%2B4PxUCKAJDMywXQCREGJN0vGoYEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMV92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=2f40e41ad4&oe=5FDE84B4&oh=cc7a8ba2673b8a5d6fa5ac105d868b02
		




Source:  The December 17, 2020 insta story of *amberheard*









						Amber Heard (@amberheard) • Instagram photos and videos
					

6M Followers, 52 Following, 1,155 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Amber Heard (@amberheard)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Aurora222

No Small Parts is on Alex this week.  Available on IMDb.  I think it is just a few minutes but haven’t watched it yet.


----------



## Ludwig

Aurora222 said:


> No Small Parts is on Alex this week.  Available on IMDb.  I think it is just a few minutes but haven’t watched it yet.


What a tease.  Replayed it several times.  this reminded me of Eric Northman.


----------



## Santress

Promo shared today (December 18, 2020):

*cbsallaccess*  Why does pure evil have to look so good in denim? #TheStand




Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Did anyone catch episode 1 of *The Stand*?



*CBS* has updated their website to include promo photos of the cast including this one of Alex:












						Alexander Skarsgård - The Stand Cast Member
					

Golden Globe, Emmy, and SAG winner, Alexander Skarsgård maintains a fearless pursuit of challenging roles, evolving with each new project and is fast becoming one of Hollywood's most in-demand actors...




					www.cbs.com


----------



## bellebottomblues

I watched the first episode on CBS All Access.  I thought it was very well done.  I have previously seen the last time The Stand was made for tv , and I see this edition as really on spot with the story.  A great update, it is done jumping around the time line in the chain of events, explaining about what originally took place in the catastrophe that wiped out so much of the human population.  It covers a bit of ground that wasn't clear in the original telling of the story.  I liked that.  

Better than that, I loved the part when Alex appears as Randall Flagg in the production.  It's near the end before we see him, but though it's just a little at first, it's great!  I really must say he is absolutely fantastic at what he does for a lliving.  He is way too believable in this character.  Woo Boy, Randall is a creepy guy!  Alex does him justice.     I can't wait for the next episode.  I highly recommend putting The Stand on your watch list!


----------



## StarrLady

bellebottomblues said:


> I watched the first episode on CBS All Access.  I thought it was very well done.  I have previously seen the last time The Stand was made for tv , and I see this edition as really on spot with the story.  A great update, it is done jumping around the time line in the chain of events, explaining about what originally took place in the catastrophe that wiped out so much of the human population.  It covers a bit of ground that wasn't clear in the original telling of the story.  I liked that.
> 
> Better than that, I loved the part when Alex appears as Randall Flagg in the production.  It's near the end before we see him, but though it's just a little at first, it's great!  I really must say he is absolutely fantastic at what he does for a lliving.  He is way too believable in this character.  Woo Boy, Randall is a creepy guy!  Alex does him justice.     I can't wait for the next episode.  I highly recommend putting The Stand on your watch list!


I enjoyed reading what you said about The Stand. I’m also glad to hear that Alex played his part well. Unfortunately for me, I am unable to watch it as it doesn’t seem to be in Canada right now.


----------



## Santress

Promo shared this morning (December 20, 2020):



			https://scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/75044945_1306443353049595_1632620262036773006_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0In0&_nc_ht=scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=sOxh7qlarSgAX-KsKBE&vs=17977442473332519_3074494871&_nc_vs=HBkcFQAYJEdGRVllUVQ3U2ZvTE5LUUVBSTZZem5ONk82Z1didXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJs606cTvmO8%2FFQIoAkMzLBdACAAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=3f4ab21ef7&oe=5FE1CBA1&oh=78e0bd7ec0b995118a1a182abc4e04d7
		




Source:  The December 20, 2020 insta stories of *CBSAllAccess*






						(@cbsallaccess) • Instagram photos and videos
					

358 Followers, 0 Following, 0 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from  (@cbsallaccess)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> I enjoyed reading what you said about The Stand. I’m also glad to hear that Alex played his part well. Unfortunately for me, I am unable to watch it as it doesn’t seem to be in Canada right now.


I am so sorry Starr.  Selfishly, I am sad not to read your review.


----------



## StarrLady

Ludwig said:


> I am so sorry Starr.  Selfishly, I am sad not to read your review.


Thanks, Ludwig. I would love to be able to write a review but....I read somewhere that Canadians may be able to watch it on Amazon Prime sometime in 2021. I hope it is true...and soon.


----------



## Aurora222

So they are running just episode per week?  Guess I will wait a few weeks and then binge watch it to catch up before the finale.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I love to binge watch series!  Especially shorter ones, though I just finished 7 seasons of one on Netflix.  I just couldn't wait to see Alex in The Stand this time or I may have done the same thing.  They come out with a new episode of it every Thursday, I think.  CBS AllAccess offered a free one week trial and you can get it pretty cheap after that if you allow them to show you some commercials with their features. I feel bad for anyone that can't get it yet and I hope everyone will be able to soon.


----------



## Santress

Promotional stills shared today (December 21, 2020) of Alex in episode 2 of *The Stand*:






The Stand E02 "Pocket Saviors" Preview: Flagg's New Follower & More

By the time viewers reached the end of "The End," they learned the role Randall Flagg (Alexander Skarsgard) had in helping give the spreading of "Captain Trips" a bit of a nudge- and that Harold (Owen Teague) is every bit the sociopathic creep we were expecting him to be- which does not bode well for Stu (James Marsden) and Frannie's (Odessa Young) future. Now as we head into this week's chapter of CBS All Access' adaptation of Stephen King's The Stand,  "Pocket Savior" widens the spotlight to focus on Heather Graham's Rita Blakemoor, Jovan Adepo's Larry Underwood, Nat Wolff's Lloyd Henreid, and others as more survivors find themselves being pulled in one of two directions. One leads to Boulder, Colorado- while the other? Flagg's "New Vegas"- as you're about to see in the following preview images- with The Stand premiering its second episode this Thursday on the streaming service.









						The Stand E02 "Pocket Saviors" Preview: Flagg's New Follower & More
					

In the following preview images for CBS All Access' adaptation of Stephen King's The Stand, Randall Flagg recruits a new follower and more.



					bleedingcool.com
				




via


----------



## CobaltBlu

just passing through.....I must say, he is aging well.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

And Happy New Year 2021


----------



## Santress

New promo pic shared today (December 24, 2020) on instagram:




*thecircleopens*  Some new episode stills from episode two, Pocket Savior!


----------



## StarrLady

Alex is getting rave reviews for his role in The Stand. Here’s another great review:
”The scene between Wolff and Alexander Skarsgard in jail is one of the best of the series, and allows the latter actor to fully inhabit the seductive, dangerous side of the role for the first time. Like every other appearance of his in the series, Skarsgard demands the audience’s full attention, here, and justifies every second of it.”
Sadly, I still can’t watch it here in Canada.









						‘The Stand’ Episode 2 Recap: “Pocket Savior” Doubles-Down on Flashbacks and Apocalypse Energy, For Better & (Only Occasionally) Worse
					

The Stand, episode 2: this one has all the empty streets, roving rape gangs, and public masturbation talk anyone could hope for.




					theplaylist.net


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today (December 28, 2020) on instagram:




*thecircleopens* Some new episode stills from episode 3, Blank Page. HD stills can be found at thecircleopens.com.


----------



## Marvenna

StarrLady said:


> Alex is getting rave reviews for his role in The Stand. Here’s another great review:
> ”The scene between Wolff and Alexander Skarsgard in jail is one of the best of the series, and allows the latter actor to fully inhabit the seductive, dangerous side of the role for the first time. Like every other appearance of his in the series, Skarsgard demands the audience’s full attention, here, and justifies every second of it.”
> Sadly, I still can’t watch it here in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Stand’ Episode 2 Recap: “Pocket Savior” Doubles-Down on Flashbacks and Apocalypse Energy, For Better & (Only Occasionally) Worse
> 
> 
> The Stand, episode 2: this one has all the empty streets, roving rape gangs, and public masturbation talk anyone could hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theplaylist.net



Hi Lady, 
you mentioned earlier that Amazon Prime may be serving this lovely dish during 2021 - here in Germany our only opportunity to watch is on STARZ, one of the additional pay channels of Amazon Prime, starting on 3rd of January. Could it be the same in Canada? One woman may still have hope... don´t give up!


----------



## Aurora222

So is the skarsgard gang in Tenerife this holiday season?


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Aurora222 said:


> So is the skarsgard gang in Tenerife this holiday season?



How do you know that ? Put a link or something


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Aurora222 said:


> So is the skarsgard gang in Tenerife this holiday season?


I think the Canary Island trip is just Dada and his gf since Eija and Valter were posting IG stories from the cabin in the archipelago.
ETA: So my presumption is that Alex is in Sweden and not on vacay with Dada and Virginia.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I think the Canary Island trip is just Dada and his gf since Eija and Valter were posting IG stories from the cabin in the archipelago.
> ETA: So my presumption is that Alex is in Sweden and not on vacay with Dada and Virginia.




i heard myself that alex is in sweden.


----------



## StarrLady

Marvenna said:


> Hi Lady,
> you mentioned earlier that Amazon Prime may be serving this lovely dish during 2021 - here in Germany our only opportunity to watch is on STARZ, one of the additional pay channels of Amazon Prime, starting on 3rd of January. Could it be the same in Canada? One woman may still have hope... don´t give up!


I hope so, I am still unable to find out. Thanks!


----------



## Santress

BTS pic shared today (December 30, 2020):




A peek behind the scenes of Randall Flagg choosing his new right-hand man. Do you think Lloyd can handle the job? #TheStand


----------



## Santress

Promos shared today (December 31, 2020):

Worshipping Randall Flagg. What's the worst that could happen?  #TheStand



New stills:







*thecircleopens * Some new episode stills from Blank Page! Don’t forget it’s streaming today!






CBS.com


----------



## Aurora222

What’s the worst that can happen worshipping him? First thing that comes to my mind is that you could try to run your fingers through his hair and get stuck.....


----------



## StarrLady

I managed to watch the first 3 episodes of The Stand. Here are my thoughts:
It was better than I expected. I enjoyed it and it’s well acted. I read some complaints about the fact that it’s not always in sequence which could lead to confusion if one hasn‘t read the book. Well, I haven’t read the book and I have had no trouble understanding everything. I actually like the way it’s been laid out.
It‘s very timely and remarkable how much real life has imitated art with COVID-19. Luckily, the current pandemic is not killing 99% of the population like it does in The Stand. However, some of the parallels are incredible to watch. I also feel that the aftermath of how people are behaving in The Stand, like how the men chased Rita rings true and shows how people can behave if society falls apart.
Alex is working again with Nat Wolff and once again, I am really enjoying their dynamic. The scene in the prison was a highlight.
Overall, I am enjoying the series and looking forward to the ensuing episodes.


----------



## Santress

BTS photo shared today (January 4, 2021):




Behind the scenes of last week's episode of #TheStand. Who do you think is the stand out character on the series so far?


----------



## StarrLady

“It appears that Godzilla vs. Kong will be roaring for Warner Brothers after all. The studio is nearing a deal with Legendary Entertainment with respect to the release of Godzilla vs. Kong sources tell The Hollywood Reporter.”

”The movie will keep its May 21 release date in theatres, including IMAX, as well as HBO Max. Legendary will release the film in China.”


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today (January 11, 2021):




*thecircleopens* New stills from episode 5 of The Stand - Fear and Loathing in New Vegas. ✌


----------



## Santress

BTS video shared today (January 12, 2021):

Bringing #TheStand to life was a task almost as epic as Stephen King's original masterpiece. Which scene are you most excited to see play out on screen?


----------



## Santress

Promos shared today (January 14, 2021):

*cbstvstudios*  I will fear no evil. Stream the latest episodes of #TheStand now on @cbsallaccess









			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/e35/139378375_1404016029929946_9220198281089363711_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=1&_nc_ohc=RQwrCc5m5DAAX_dYpqg&se=7&tp=1&oh=5760f918b46e7b6ab779c6af1d264218&oe=60038AD6&ig_cache_key=MjQ4NjY0NTIwNTE1MjEyMDk5Ng%3D%3D.2
		


Source:  The January 14, 2021 insta story of *kat.mcnamara*






						Katherine McNamara (@kat.mcnamara) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Ludwig

Absolutely Loved episode 5 ended with Blue Oyster Cult’s Fear the Reaper
All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain, we can be like they are
Come on baby, don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand, don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly, don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man
La, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la


----------



## Santress

BTS pic shared today (January 15, 2021):




*iamnataliemartinez*   What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas, Spoiler Alert, SWIPE for some fun behind the shots and videos of last nights episode #TheStand @cbsallaccess


----------



## StarrLady

The release date for Godzilla vs. Kong has changed!
Godzilla vs. Kong will be released both theatrically and on HBO Max on March 26, 2021 (instead of May 21). So it is now going to be released in a little over 2 months.









						‘Godzilla Vs. Kong’ Jumps Up To March In HBO Max & Theatrical Debut
					

Warner Bros, in the wake of making good with Legendary on the simultaneous release of Godzilla vs. Kong in theaters and on HBO Max, will be releasing the movie on March 26 instead of May 21. It was…




					deadline.com
				




I am guessing we will get a trailer very soon then.


----------



## Santress

New promo stills shared today (January 18, 2021):

*thecircleopens* Some new episode stills from The Vigil! Full photos can be found at thecircleopens.com


----------



## Santress

BTS pic from filming *The Stand* shared today (January 19, 2021):




*christinewild_* You’re about to really get to know this guy this week… are you watching???Seriously - goofing around and relentlessly feeding this guy on set was so much fun. Such a smart, focused and brilliant human. Brought some European flavour and belly laughs to set - that this Balkan lady so needed.#thestand.



+ Some Alex in the promos shared today:





Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

Interviews with Alex and other cast members from The Stand.


----------



## Santress

BTS pics shared this morning (January 21, 2021):

*kat.mcnamara* “Hell is empty and all the devils are here.” - William Shakespeare

#THESTAND New Vegas is back - and it’s bloody good. Episode 6 streaming now @cbsallaccess !







Throwback photo also shared today:




*thecrusher007* What a happy memory from the @sagawards!
Congratulating one of my favorite actors moments after his big win.
He called me his Swedish friend the rest of the night and made me speak to him in Swedish so I could practice my skills. He kills it in every role he takes and is a genuinely great guy.
Hej hej Alexander! Hur mår du! Jag bor här nu!

#alexanderskarsgård #sagawards #memories


----------



## Santress

New promo pic shared this morning (January 22, 2021):




Bumpty bumpty bump....

Some more stills from The Vigil.
.
.
#thestand #cbsallaccess #stephenking #ezramiller #alexanderskarsgard #jamesmarsden #owenteague #thevigil #trashcanman


----------



## StarrLady

The trailer for Godzilla vs. Kong is coming this Sunday!



And here is the poster for Godzilla vs. Kong:


----------



## StarrLady

The trailer is here!


----------



## Ludwig

Who ever is selecting the music for The Stand has a great sense of humor.  There were two great tunes in this, Perfect Day by Lou Reed and Black Betty by Ram Jam.  I am loving Skarsgard as Randall Flagg.  His size and quietness adds to the suspense. His scene in the glass elevator brought back the True Blood dark fantasy vibe.


----------



## Santress

Pic shared by Magnus today (January 26, 2021):




*magnuslygdback*  We had a lot of fun training Alexander for the role Tarzan!
•
If you are interested in learning more about the workouts that we did, go check out the new YouTube video that I dropped about how to get abs like Tarzan

Link is in the bio! 

#magnusmethod


----------



## StarrLady

The domestic (US and Canada) premiere of Godzilla vs. Kong will now be on March 31, simultaneously in movie theatres and on the streaming service HBO Max. It will still launch internationally, where HBO Max is not available, ahead of North America on March 26.


----------



## StarrLady

Rebecca Hall, star Andre Holland and producers Margot Hand and Nina Yang Bongiovi, will join Indiewire editor Kate Erbland to discuss Passing. Passing is premiering in Sundance’s US dramatic competition during the first week of the festival. The panel discussion will stream February 1 at 7:00 pm eastern time.









						Join Rebecca Hall and Her Producers for Panel Discussion on Their Sundance Film ’Passing’
					

The filmmaking team behind one of the festival’s most anticipated films will join IndieWire and Canada Goose for a wide-ranging discussion open to all our readers.




					www.indiewire.com
				




Passing is getting attention, the two female leads and Rebecca Hall made the latest cover of The Hollywood Reporter. It’s a very interesting interview with director Rebecca Hall.


----------



## StarrLady

This is a rave review by Screendaily about Passing (Which screened at Sundance).
”The picture seems a likely 2022 awards contender.”









						‘Passing’: Sundance Review
					

Rebecca Hall impresses with her directorial debut, set in 1929 Harlem




					www.screendaily.com


----------



## Santress

BTS pics shared this evening (January 31, 2021):










*breetoelay*
Alexander Skarsgård beside his amazing silicone replica head for Stephen King’s The Stand on @cbsallaccess made by the talented crew at @schminkenfx  Myself and @geoffredknap applied a ✂ scissor stab blood rigged neck prosthetic on Alexander for the gag (you can see the tubes coming out the back of his neck), with @holland_miller on the blood rig. The dummy head was used for a close up of the stab done with the real scissors, and a cut off pair of gag scissors fit into Alexander’s prosthetic.



Some oldies but goodies recently shared on instagram:




*paulwhartonstyle* Flashing back to a fang filled and fun #Saturdaynight hang out in #Rome with these wild ones @rexdanger @therealyesimak @_teresachantal_ & @anthonyferrarany #RememberingBeingOutInTheWorld #StayHome #TrueBlood ‍♂️







*amesinlondon*  Alexander Skarsgård

‘The Legend of Tarzan’ Premiere, London.
05/07/2016

#alexanderskarsgard #tarzan #biglittlelies #trueblood








*alandelrosario1231* #goldenglobe #afterparty #fbw #flashbackwednesday #alexanderskarsgard #actor #trueblood #tvstar #tarzan #handsome #menstyle #menswear #mensfashion #fashiondesigner #artist #styleblogger #fashionstyle #redcarpet @alexander_skarsgard


----------



## Santress

Promo pics shared today (February 1, 2021):





*thecircleopens* More episode stills from The Stand (1x08). Be mindful of spoilers. Post 2/2. HQ stills available at thecircleopens.com


----------



## StarrLady

Netflix has acquired the worldwide rights to Passing. (I think this
is good news.)


----------



## Santress

BTS pics shared today (February 4, 2021) plus a few more from the photographer's website:




*mjonf*  BTS #AlexanderSkarsgård @alfaromeousa @zekeanders







*zekeanders*  Home under the sky.
.
.
Pre-Covid times on set with phenomenal talent like Marc Forster (director), Alexander Skarsgård (actor) and a slew of skilled artisans. Making cool ****!
.
#behindthescenes #setlife #commercial #productionlife #bts #setphotography #commercialproduction #vsco #filmmaking #commercialphotographer #losangeles #hollywood #rakish #hollywoodland #dtla #leica #leicadlux #canon #canon5dmarkiv #blackandwhite #bnwphotography #worklife #monochrome #blacknwhite








Promo pics shared today (February 4, 2021):










*thecircleopens*  Some more stills from The Stand (Episode 1x08). Be mindful that some of these photos contain SPOILERS.


----------



## Santress

BTS pics shared this evening (February 5, 2021):





*christinewild*_
The infamous balcony. Thanks to my coworkers for these epic shots with the Dark Man himself. Can’t wait to get off work to watch episode 8. If you’re fans of the 96’ smash hit Heaven by U96, well you likely never imagined this use of it.

Ps: that’s a Fanny pack. I wasn’t pregnant. Fanny packs are cool and practical.









			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/e35/146917470_220474186404490_6484878305351259608_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=hiBELyrMVIYAX-U_mrL&se=8&tp=1&oh=116f26ee21cac481e314d1c0f9ddb9c6&oe=6020C10A&ig_cache_key=MjUwMjMxMDU0Nzk3MTA5MTI3OQ%3D%3D.2
		


Source:  The February 5, 2021 insta story of* christinewild_*









						Christine Wild (@christinewild_) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2,002 Followers, 4,148 Following, 1,344 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Christine Wild (@christinewild_)




					www.instagram.com
				




An oldie but goodie shared today (February 5, 2021):




*joannavanderhamofficia* #fbf First feature film with @juliannemoore #stevecoogan and #alexanderskarsgard Filmed in New York before I could legally drink! Don’t worry I’ve made up for that on later trips


----------



## Ludwig

This was such a sweet film


----------



## StarrLady

This is an international trailer for Godzilla vs. Kong. It is a bit different from the previous trailer, Godzilla gets a few slaps in at Kong, for example.









						Godzilla Finally Smacks Around King Kong in the Godzilla Vs Kong International Trailer
					

Godzilla takes the fight to Kong in newly released international Godzilla Vs Kong trailer.




					movieweb.com


----------



## Santress

Shared on instagram today (February 9, 2021). That looks like him in the back.






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/88765750_153915203209786_5726140951803002248_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0In0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=C1_TZWxdf78AX9TDyDe&vs=18142000522135631_3227017361&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdEWjFTZ1U2U2dNdC1Jc0FBSWo5Q0hiYlZuZFBidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBABUAGCRHQko2dFFpbGpzTDNZWjhBQUxQMVl6Q3dwSEFIYnBrd0FBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACaen7ydtIO6QBUCKAJDMywXQC4AAAAAAAAYEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMl92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=83bc1f26a6&oe=60251BDC&oh=8c9c76b8c4040e606299fca083da9c73&dl=1
		




Source:  The February 9, 2021 insta story of *carolinewinberg*









						Caroline Winberg (@carolinewinberg) • Instagram photos and videos
					

70K Followers, 1,014 Following, 2,380 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Caroline Winberg (@carolinewinberg)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

how bad is sweden coronavirus situation in pictures no alex use mask / distance


----------



## Santress

From twitter today (February 11, 2021):






If you have not watched the series or are only familiar with the book, this article discusses a lot of spoilers and changes from the book:

*The Stand showrunner breaks down that radically different finale*
Benjamin Cavell answers our questions about the final two episodes of the CBS All Access adaptation of Stephen King's epic thriller.

By James Hibberd February 11, 2021









						'The Stand' showrunner breaks down that radically different finale
					

Benjamin Cavell answers our questions about the final two episodes of the CBS All Access adaptation of Stephen King's epic thriller.




					ew.com
				




Also shared today:










*thecircleopens*

More episode stills from The Circle Closes (1x09). Be mindful of spoilers.
.
.
The last episode of The Stand is now streaming.


----------



## StarrLady

New short trailer for Godzilla vs. Kong. It is different from previous ones and has a cool new pic of Alex’s back.


----------



## _cococream_

M.Skarsgård said:


> how bad is sweden coronavirus situation in pictures no alex use mask / distance


It's pretty bad,no one cares unfortunately and living their life like the pandemic doesn't exist.
Btw,the other fandom forum must be bored because they discuss if Alex and Caroline are dating.


----------



## Bastetan

_cococream_ said:


> It's pretty bad,no one cares unfortunately and living their life like the pandemic doesn't exist.
> Btw,the other fandom forum must be bored because they discuss if Alex and Caroline are dating.


The mustard is over and now it's ketchup's turn. There are crazy people, they are not tired. I'm waiting for another smelly herring.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

True Blood Reboot Has No Current Plans For Original Cast To Return
					

True Blood's original cast isn't returning.




					screenrant.com


----------



## lilopond23045

_cococream_ said:


> It's pretty bad,no one cares unfortunately and living their life like the pandemic doesn't exist.
> Btw,the other fandom forum must be bored because they discuss if Alex and Caroline are dating.



the irony is the person you're answering is the one asking these questions


----------



## aerohead21

Caroline?!! Pretty sure she’s married or in a LTR...
PS I loved the OG The Stand miniseries in the 90s and I love Alex so DUH I had to binge watch this version.
Holy Hell it was AMAZING  

Alex was so good as Randall Flagg and every now and again a little Eric poked through when he got bored by his minions’ follies  Oh I loved it so much.


----------



## Santress

Some bts pics (very similar to previous ones) shared this evening (February 16, 2021):






*geoffredknap*  Also from Stephen King’s The Stand, @breetoelay and I tried to kill the unstoppable Randall Flagg. Should have known scissors wouldn’t be enough. I recall we had about 30 minutes to apply and paint this. Turned out all right. Piece and rig created by @schminkenfx MUFXHOD: @holland_miller #TheStand #StephenKing #randalflagg #alexanderskarsgard #Makeup #Makeupartist #MakeupEffects #ProstheticMakeupEffects #SFX #SFXMakeup #SPFX #SPFXMakeup
#SpecialEffectsMakeup



An oldie but goodie recently shared on instagram:

*janiss_89*
Five Years! The Best Day! #neverforget #whendreamscometrue #alexanderskarsgard #berlinale #fangirlmoment #fangirlforlife


----------



## Santress

A promo still shared yesterday (February 19. 2021):




*paramountplus*
Good and Evil battling it out for the soul of mankind? Sounds familiar... Binge all episodes of #TheStand on Paramount+ March 4. #ParamountPlus #PeakStreaming



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

On February 26 at 8:45 EST, there’s a Q & A with director Adam Wingard and sneak peak of Godzilla vs. Kong


----------



## StarrLady

Paramount+ ad that includes some Alex footage from The Stand
(He appears a few times)


----------



## Santress

Another *Godzilla vs. Kong* trailer featuring a bit of Alex:


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s an ad for HBO Max which includes some Godzilla vs. Kong footage.

Apparently, the trailer for Godzilla vs. Kong has gotten more views than any other recent blockbuster trailer (even more than The Batman)!

I am really looking forward to seeing Alex as Nathan Lind, it will be nice to see him play a ”hero” for a change, after he’s played a bunch of villains. And he looks quite handsome as Nathan.


----------



## Santress

A teaser clip shared today (February 26, 2021) with a bit of Alex that's very similar to previously shared promos:




ETA - 2 more teaser promos shared on Feb. 27 & 28 with some previously seen footage of Alex:


----------



## StarrLady

China has a release date for Godzilla vs. Kong that is 5 days earlier than the US (March 26 In China, March 31 in the US).


Godzilla vs. Kong is going to be on the cover of Total Film and other magazines.


----------



## StarrLady

Here’s an interesting tweet:


----------



## Santress

BTS pics shared today (March 2, 2021):





*zekeanders*
I thought the future would be cooler.
.
Director of photography, Matthias Königswieser quietly waits before the next take... meanwhile Alexander Skarsgård regales tales of love & squalor in between setups.



Promo pics shared today (March 2, 2021):




*kdm_monsters*
GODZILLA VS KONG
*
Courtesy of Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures
(L-r) EIZA GONZÁLEZ as Maia Simmons. ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD as Nathan Lind, REBECCA HALL as Ilene Andrews and KAYLEE HOTTLE as Jia in Warner Bros. Pictures’ and Legendary Pictures’ action adventure “GODZILLA VS. KONG,” a Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary release.






*kdm_monsters*
Foto: Chuck Zlotnick
(L back-r) ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD as Nathan Lind, REBECCA HALL as Ilene Andrews and KAYLEE HOTTLE as Jia in Warner Bros. Pictures’ and Legendary Pictures’ action adventure “GODZILLA VS. KONG,” a Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary release.







*kdm_monsters*
ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD as Nathan Lind in Warner Bros. Pictures’ and Legendary Pictures’ action adventure “GODZILLA VS. KONG,” a Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures release.
COPYRIGHT: © 2021 LEGENDARY AND WARNER BROS. ENTERTAINMENT INC. ALL RIGHTS RESERVED. GODZILLA TM & © TOHO CO., LTD.





*


----------



## Santress

Promo pic shared today (March 3, 2021):




*paramountplus*
Stream #TheStand on #ParamountPlus March 4.












https://www.instagram.com/p/CL9-d28BGyG/


----------



## StarrLady

On this poster for Godzilla vs. Kong for AMC theatres, you can see that Alex has first billing.


----------



## Santress

There's a tiny bit of Alex in a new promo clip that was shared this evening (March 4, 2021):


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs. Kong will also be on the cover of Fangoria. (It is getting a lot of coverage.)


----------



## StarrLady

Claes Bang recently did an interview where he discussed The Northman.

”As inspiration for this film, Robert has found the very old Danish saga Amieth, which is what Shakespeare read and turned into Hamlet. It’s also the inspiration of this. The ‘Northman’ is Amieth, who Alexander Skarsgard       is playing. I am the king’s half-brother and I want the throne. So I chop the king’s head off and steal his wife...”









						Claes Bang talks about The Burnt Orange Heresy, The Northman, and meeting Mick Jagger - HeyUGuys
					

Claes Bang has terrified audiences across with the world with his spirited portrayal of Count Dracula for the BBC. Now he’s moving closer to the present with his latest film The Burnt Orange Heresy in which he stars with Elizabeth Debicki and Donald Sutherland. Steven Goldman sat down with the...




					www.heyuguys.com


----------



## Santress

Promo video shared today (March 9, 2021):

*godzillavskong  *If you haven't chosen a side yet, now's the time. Who's your winning pick? #GodzillaVsKong in theaters and streaming exclusively on @HBOMax* March 31.

*Available on @HBOMax in the US only, for 31 days, at no extra cost to subscribers.



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Pic shared this morning (March 10, 2021):




*rolando_conde_s4*
#haircut ⭐️#snygging på besök#alexanderskarsgard
#lovemycustomers


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Pic shared this morning (March 10, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5017337
> 
> 
> *rolando_conde_s4*
> #haircut ⭐#snygging på besök#alexanderskarsgard
> #lovemycustomers



Apparently(I think so) Alex has been in Sweden all the time since the northam shoot ended.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Pic shared this morning (March 10, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5017337
> 
> 
> *rolando_conde_s4*
> #haircut ⭐#snygging på besök#alexanderskarsgard
> #lovemycustomers



He lives! 

Thanks for all the info on the Stand and GvK. Hopefully he'll do some promo for GvK.


----------



## Santress

Some old pics from four years ago shared in this new article by the Daily Mail:





*Poppy Delevingne shares hilarious throwback party snaps with Alexa Chung, Alexander Skarsgard and Derek Blasberg in luxury flat*

Poppy Delevingne seemed to be missing her wild child days on Thursday, when she shared a series of throwback photos of herself and her famous friends going wild. 

In the photos, taken four years ago, Poppy, 34, and the likes of Derek Blasberg, 38, Alexa Chung, 37, and her then-boyfriend Alexander Skarsgard, 44, downed drinks and danced up a storm as they clambered over one another.

Source:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...ht-throwback-photos-famous-pals-partying.html


----------



## M.Skarsgård

this is 2017 why this doesn't show alex imdb at all ... but peter shows up and first










						Peter Dinklage - IMDb
					

Peter Dinklage. Actor: Game of Thrones. Peter Dinklage is an American actor. Since his breakout role in The Station Agent (2003), he has appeared in numerous films and theatre plays. Since 2011, Dinklage has portrayed Tyrion Lannister in the HBO series Game of Thrones (2011) . For this he won an...




					www.imdb.com
				




*Alexander Skarsgard, Peter Dinklage sign up for 'The Dwarf'*






Exclusive: Renaissance action film is being represented by Fortitude at this week’s Efm.

Game Of Thrones mainstay Peter Dinklage will star opposite Alexander Skarsgard as a Machiavellian right-hand man in $14m renaissance action film The Dwarf.

Brad Anderson, renowned for his work on edgy fare like The Machinist, Transsiberian and The Call, is on board to direct from a screenplay he wrote with Lyn Vaus.

Production is scheduled to commence in July in Italy on the project that Fortitude International has introduced to international buyers at the European Film Market (Efm).

Dinklage will play a fearless man who proves his mettle and earns the trust of a prince after he conquers an all-time wrestling champion in a contest.

Once he has jockeyed for position next to the seat of power, the dwarf pledges his undying loyalty and resorts to assassinations and subterfuge in his merciless quest to protect his new master.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> this is 2017 why this doesn't show alex imdb at all ... but peter shows up and first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dinklage - IMDb
> 
> 
> Peter Dinklage. Actor: Game of Thrones. Peter Dinklage is an American actor. Since his breakout role in The Station Agent (2003), he has appeared in numerous films and theatre plays. Since 2011, Dinklage has portrayed Tyrion Lannister in the HBO series Game of Thrones (2011) . For this he won an...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard, Peter Dinklage sign up for 'The Dwarf'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Renaissance action film is being represented by Fortitude at this week’s Efm.
> 
> Game Of Thrones mainstay Peter Dinklage will star opposite Alexander Skarsgard as a Machiavellian right-hand man in $14m renaissance action film The Dwarf.
> 
> Brad Anderson, renowned for his work on edgy fare like The Machinist, Transsiberian and The Call, is on board to direct from a screenplay he wrote with Lyn Vaus.
> 
> Production is scheduled to commence in July in Italy on the project that Fortitude International has introduced to international buyers at the European Film Market (Efm).
> 
> Dinklage will play a fearless man who proves his mettle and earns the trust of a prince after he conquers an all-time wrestling champion in a contest.
> 
> Once he has jockeyed for position next to the seat of power, the dwarf pledges his undying loyalty and resorts to assassinations and subterfuge in his merciless quest to protect his new master.


It's on his 'in development' page, which I think is subscribers only.
It was a long-standing dream project for Dinklage, and he was producing, as well as being the lead character, so he most likely would have been billed first. 
But the film never got made, and probably won't be, at least anytime soon.


----------



## Santress

Promo pic shared today (March 15, 2021):




*paramountplus*
If you need us, we'll be lounging around, rewatching #TheStand for the bajillionth time.



ETA - Also found here:


----------



## Santress

A little bit of Alex in this new poster and promo still:



Source:  *godzilla-movie.jp *via

*mundokaiju.latino*
Japanese poster  totally new, with the faces of the cast of the film ♥ ️

godzilla-movie.jp







Source:  *godzilla-movie.jp *via

*mundokaiju.latino*
Ren Serizawa (Shun Oguri) talking with Nathan Lind (Alexander Skarsgård) in the new picture of Godzilla vs. Kong.

godzilla-movie.jp



BTS pic of Alex filming Mute shared on March 16, 2021:




*keithbernstein*  Between takes, Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Upcoming Lineups For "The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon"
					

Who are the guests on tonight's "Jimmy Fallon"? Check out our exclusive list of upcoming "Tonight Show" lineups to find out!




					headlineplanet.com
				





Wednesday, March 24: Guests include Alexander Skarsgård, Karol G and musical guest Karol G.



whether this is a live broadcast or a video call broadcast


----------



## Santress

Some bts clips shared today (March 18, 2021):

*kdm_monsters*
GvK Behind the scenes video








ETA - New interview from a set visit:

*Flicks visits the set of literal blockbuster Godzilla vs Kong*

Steve Newall visits the set of Godzilla vs Kong – in cinemas March 25 – and talks to stars Alexander Skarsgård and Rebecca Hall.

In a darkened studio surrounded by cameras and crew, Alexander Skarsgård sits at the controls of a mysterious vehicle. At the call of “action”, Skarsgård is bathed in intensely bright, colourful lights and struggles with all his might to keep the shaking, shuddering craft en route to its undisclosed destination. Over the course of several takes, the actor is encouraged to vocalise the strain his character is experiencing and—there’s not really any other way to say this—sometimes his grunts of effort sound pretty damn sexual.

Looking around at the other media who’ve been invited onto the set, huddled around monitors and watching things unfold, none of them seem to mind. In fact, a smile or slight blush here and there perhaps suggest quite the opposite.

“We’re having fun in there,” Skarsgård tells us a few minutes later. “It’s not the most spectacular set. Some of the other sound stages are, obviously, bigger and crazier and more spectacular. But it’s still quite fun. It’s like a ride at an amusement park because [the vehicle] it’s on the gimbal, just shaking.”

We’re at Village Roadshow Studios on the Gold Coast to get a taste of upcoming blockbuster Godzilla vs Kong, and can attest to those comments about the other sound stages. Without giving too much away, we’ve been for a walk around a large city block destroyed during a monster fight. And we’ve peered inside the enormous skull of another Titan, built to its “real” size. There’s going to be a lot to take in when the film arrives in cinemas.

As the title suggests, the film pits two gargantuan creatures against one another for our entertainment. This fourth film in Legendary Entertainment’s “MonsterVerse” brings together the storylines of two previous Godzilla films with that of Kong: Skull Island, further fleshing out the mythology of a world once dominated by enormous Titans. As befits the colourful lightshow we’ve just witnessed, director Adam Wingard takes the reins on this installment and, in the scene we saw with Skarsgård, indulges in the bright neons his excellent 2014 thriller The Guest was bathed in.

Skarsgård is effusive with praise for his director. “They chose him for a reason because they really believed in him and they like him, and his aesthetic, and his style of directing,” he tells us. “And I’ve enjoyed it tremendously. He’s obviously very, very smart and knows the universe. He’s such a film buff. He’s seen every single Godzilla movie, every single Kong movie so he’s so knowledgeable which is, obviously, quite helpful. But he’s also so lovely to collaborate with because he gives us a tremendous amount of freedom in creating.”

“To be in here on these crazy sound stages is super fun,” says Skarsgård, “as well as when you have an opportunity to come up with stuff. We would be like, ‘Alright. What if this type of creature came and did that,’ and we’ll just brainstorm something, and then three days later, something will come back and they have drawn an initial model of it. We’re like, ‘Oh. ****. That’s great!’ and then two months later you’re actually shooting that scene that you kind of, together, came up with. It’s incredibly fun to get to be that involved in the creative process, like I said, as opposed to just showing up and like, ‘Oh. What am I doing today? What am I saying? What are my lines?’ but to feel like, ‘Oh. ****. We’re shaping this and everyone is on board.’ In that sense, Adam is such a great leader because, again, he has absolutely no ego. He’s just a really sweet guy and he doesn’t feel the need to prove himself on set, or to kind of pound his chest, or be like, ‘I’m the leader here.'”

With Kong in the mix, the chest-pounding is already bound to be well-covered in the finished film—but Godzilla vs Kong doesn’t look like it’s just going to be a big macho-fest. Rebecca Hall plays an anthropological linguist who’s spent a decade studying Kong and whose relationship to Jia, a young girl from Skull Island, is like that of an adoptive mother. That’s a dynamic we see playing out between actors on set, with both Hall and Skarsgård both appearing very close to, and supportive of, Kaylee Hottle, the deaf child actor playing Jia. In Hall’s case, it seemed that extended to signing with Kaylee in ASL [American Sign Language].

“It’s always interesting working with child actors,” Hall tells us, “because there’s a sort of freshness and a naivety about the process—and that often makes them brilliant, intuitive actors. And so it’s fascinating, I find. There’s just such an immediacy. And Kaylee has such a natural aptitude. But also watching how she deals with it, and understanding about deaf culture in relation to acting and how that’s perceived, and how it’s rare that someone who is deaf portrays an actual deaf person—this kind of idea is really interesting. And I think she’s amazing. I’m learning from her daily. Not just the ASL. A lot more.”

For Hall, it conjures memories of her childhood experiences on set. “I tease her about the snacks that she eats on set all day. As an actor, they’re always like, “Do you need anything? Tea, snacks, whatever?” And I have to say one of my biggest memories about doing The Camomile Lawn [at the age of 10] was that people were always bringing me snacks. And it was so exciting. I would be like, “Where’s the doughnuts? Let’s go!”

Skarsgård also found the experience of working with Kaylee fascinating, he tells us. “It’s so interesting to study her on set and how she just absorbs information and how she reads—obviously, everything has to be visual for her—and she’s so perceptive and open in how she understands everything. And, also, it’s her first movie, but how comfortable she is in front of the camera and how quickly she takes notes from Adam. He’ll explain something, she’s like, ‘Got it. Got it,’ and then she’ll just do it and everyone’s like, ‘What the ****? How did she–?’ She’s so professional and so good. I mean, she has so much going on in her face so the expression and the subtleties of that is just fascinating to watch. So, yeah, she’s definitely stealing the movie.”

Whether or not Kaylee will enjoy the finished product is another story though. Through an interpreter, she confesses that monster movies are not really her favourite type of movie, to a lot of laughter. “I like movies that include music and dancing and that kind of stuff,” Kaylee tells us.

With Hall playing a linguist and Skarsgård a geologist and cartographer, the pair might not provide much dancing (and that kind of stuff). But, Skarsgård tells us, he’s enjoyed avoiding playing the stereotypical action hero. “He’s not used to being out in the field,” he explains. “He’s working with computers and maps so for him to be thrown into this is ****ing scary. And I thought it’d be fun to play him in that way because, hopefully, then the stakes are higher for the audience as well, if they feel like, “****. He’s out of his depth here. He has no idea what he’s doing.”

“I don’t want to give too much away about the character, obviously,” Skarsgård teases, “but he’s a fan of movies from the ’80s and has these action heroes and has some guys from ’80s movies that he’ll look up to. That’s kind of how he tries to navigate his way when it gets very scary and very dangerous because he knows he’s not a tough guy and he can’t do this, so his mantra is kind of like, ‘What would these guys do? If they were here today, how would they man up and take control of the situation in a way that I can’t?” So that’s been quite fun to play.”






						Flicks visits the set of literal blockbuster Godzilla vs Kong
					

Alexander Skarsgård and Rebecca Hall speak from the spectacular set.




					www.flicks.co.nz
				




New promo still shared today:




Source:  alexanderskarsgarded tumblr


----------



## StarrLady

Great article, Santress!

Here‘s some exciting news!
”Godzilla vs. Kong poised to be pandemic’s best performer yet at U.S. box office. Don’t be surprised if ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ is remembered as the movie that brought the U.S. box office roaring back.”









						‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ Poised to Be Pandemic’s Best Performer Yet at U.S. Box Office
					

Don’t be surprised if “Godzilla vs. Kong” is remembered as the movie that brought the U.S. box office roaring back. Scheduled to release March 31, Warner Bros.’s monster-mashup sequel is poised to …




					variety.com


----------



## Santress

Some clips from the recent cast interviews for *Godzilla vs. Kong*:

*yongchavez*
Here’s my new bestie. He was so good at playing that despicable man in Big Little Lies that it made me forget for a moment while watching it that ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD is actually the nicest-hottest guy you’ll ever meet haha.

Btw, of course I lied about the waking up part because I also woke up at 4am for Chris Pine for WW84.  It’s no big deal. It’s just that GMT is PST’s enemy! That’s a little time difference old-person-joke for you.

Full Alex and Millie BB interviews are embargoed pending PH release of Godzilla vs Kong. Hoping covid conditions improve there soon. ❤ Ingat, mga kapamilya!

#alexanderskarsgard #godzillavskong #interview








Promo clip shared today (March 19, 2021). This was shared before but taken down pretty quickly (not sure why).

*godzillavskong*
When these rivals clash, the whole world will be watching. #GodzillaVsKong in theaters and streaming exclusively on @HBOMax* March 31.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Thank you for all the new stuff! And we're actually getting new stuff! 
Though he's blending in clothing-wise with the curtains and paint.


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today (March 22, 2021) featuring a bit of Alex:

*kdm_monsters  *New GvK TV spot



An old pic shred today to promote an upcoming interview:




*angelabishop10  *Coming up on @studio10au I chat to Alexander Skarsgård about his new movie Godzilla vs Kong, and why he sometimes likes to wear just half a tuxedo to an awards show. To find out which half, tune in!
PS This pic is from the Big Little Lies 2 launch party in New York - so totally pre-COVID.
@godzillavskong #GodzillavsKong #AlexanderSkarsgård #studio10



New interview with the *Godzilla vs. Kong* cast and crew shared today:




ETA - *NDTV's* interview with Alex:


----------



## Santress

*eTalk* interview shared today (March 23, 2021):

Alexander Skarsgård talks about embracing his inner geek for his new role in ‘Godzilla vs. Kong.’

Watch more: http://******/3vRwLDG



More here:

This 'Godzilla Vs Kong' faceoff is 59 years in the making
Alexander Skarsgård and Rebecca Hall talk about the larger-than-life matchup









						This 'Godzilla Vs Kong' faceoff is 59 years in the making
					

Alexander Skarsgård and Rebecca Hall talk about the larger-than-life matchup




					www.etalk.ca
				




*ETCanada* interview shared today:


----------



## Santress

BTS photo shared this morning (March 24, 2021):




#GodzillaVsKong #AlexanderSkarsgard
#stuntdouble


----------



## StarrLady

Cast member Ralph Ineson was interviewed about The Northman and talks about Alex.

”Alexander Skarsgard looks like an absolute beast,” Ineson said. “[There’s]  a scene where he beats this guy in a battle, bends down and rips his throat out with his teeth, screams to the gods and he’s got his shirt off - and you think: ‘My god that’s not a bodybuilder doing a scene, that’s like a proper serious actor!”

“He’s made himself look like some kind of monster for the part, the dedication’s incredible,” Ineson concluded. “I think it will be a bit of a masterpiece, to be honest”.

”It’s an enormous movie”, Ineson recently told NME. “I saw a four-minute montage of some of the stuff they’d already shot and I was really blown away. The marriage of Rob Eggers’ imagination and Viking folklore...Jesus, man.”









						Alexander Skarsgård Transformed Into ‘an Absolute Beast’ for Robert Eggers’ ‘The Northman’
					

Eggers’ new film includes at least one scene where Alexander Skarsgård rips open someone’s mouth with his teeth.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Ineson was interviewed about The Northman.
> 
> ”Alexander Skarsgard looks like an absolute beast,” Ineson said. “[There’s]  a scene where he beats this guy in a battle, bends down and rips his throat out with his teeth, screams to the gods and he’s got his shirt off - and you think: ‘My god that’s not a bodybuilder doing a scene, that’s like a proper serious actor!
> 
> He’s made himself look like some kind of monster for the part, the dedication’s incredible,” Ineson concluded. “I think it will be a bit of a masterpiece , to be honest”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård Transformed Into ‘an Absolute Beast’ for Robert Eggers’ ‘The Northman’
> 
> 
> Eggers’ new film includes at least one scene where Alexander Skarsgård rips open someone’s mouth with his teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com



I'm looking forward to the northam interview.  And preferably alex


----------



## Santress

More *Godzilla vs. Kong* interviews shared today (March 24, 2021):

*Alexander Skarsgård grew up watching Godzilla movies with his dad
The A.V. Club*




*jeandanker* Interview with cast of Godzilla Vs Kong

Loved getting facetime with Alexander Skasgard, Millie Bobby Brown, Julian Dennison and Brian Tyree Henry. Find out who’s on team Godzilla and team Kong, who would be terrified of kong in real life, their fave parts of the film and more!



ETA -

*fallontonight*  Alexander Skarsgård Has Spent Thousands Of Hours Perfecting His Art

Alexander showcases his masterpieces for Jimmy  #FallonTonight







*Men's Health* set interview:

*Why Alexander Skarsgård Might Be Bigger Than King Kong*

The Swedish superstar talks career moves and the joys of creativity on the set of Godzilla v Kong. - by Ben Jhoty

Alexander Skarsgård’s bruised face is bathed in pale blue light as he sits in the cockpit of a makeshift aircraft inside a darkened soundstage at Village Roadshow Studios on the Gold Coast, where he’s shooting a scene from Godzilla v Kong (currently in cinemas).

The scene requires Skarsgård and fellow cast member, English actress Rebecca Hall, to endure an explosion that violently rocks the craft, positioned on a gimble, then survey the battle scene below. Before the scene begins Skarsgård listens intently to notes from director Adam Wingard and takes some deep breaths, as if he’s preparing for a 150kg deadlift. Someone yells action. The gimble rocks furiously for a few seconds before steadying. “Looks like round two goes to Kong,” says Skarsgård, before Wingard yells cut.

Between takes Skarsgård sprays himself with an Evian bottle before turning to young co-star Kaylee Hottle, who’s seated in the back of the cockpit.

“Have you ever tried menthol for tears?” he asks. “If you have to pretend to be sad about monsters that aren’t here, use menthol. Take a menthol stick home and every time your parents say you can’t do something, you spray.”

For the next take, Wingard instructs the actors to appear both “relieved and stunned”. The gimble duly starts shaking and Skarsgård repeats his line. “Nailed them both,” he jokes to Hall afterwards.

After the scene wraps, Skarsgård walks across the soundstage floor and is briefly silhouetted against the studio lights. You’re instantly struck by his rangy frame. He’s wearing a latex suit with parachute straps to play geologist Dr Nathan Lind, a geek with a love of ’80s action movies, who finds himself with ringside seats to the biggest rumble in the so-called ‘MonsterVerse’.

“I wanted to find his idiosyncrasies and avoid the stereotypical action hero because that wasn’t very appealing to me and I thought it would be way more interesting if the guy is not equipped for that and is thrown into that role,” the 44-year-old says later of his mild-mannered character. “It makes his journey more interesting if he’s not a tough guy, he’s not an ex-marine. He’s a geologist, so for him to get thrown into this is scary. I thought it would be fun to play him that way because then the stakes would be higher for the audience as well. They can see he’s out of his depth there. He has no idea what he’s doing.”

The son of legendary Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård (Breaking The Waves, Good Will Hunting, Avengers: Age of Ultron), Skarsgård divides his time between Stockholm and Hollywood. His siblings are also actors, most notably, Bill (Pennywise), who was due to star alongside Alexander in upcoming Viking saga The Northman, but had to drop out due to scheduling problems.

The two haven’t appeared together since 2000’s White Water Fury and are rarely up for the same films, let alone roles, Skarsgård says.

“That could be tough if you were super excited about something and you want it and then your brother gets it,” he jokes. “Because if you don’t get a job, you don’t want to be at Christmas dinner hearing your brother talk about how amazing that experience was.”

As it is, it looks like this Christmas he’ll be telling Bill about his experience watching two iconic monsters duke it out in the mother of all monster mashups. The role is an exhilarating departure from the serious, sometimes dark roles that Skarsgård’s been playing the last couple of years, most notably perhaps, domestic abuser Perry Wright on Big Little Lies, for which he collected Golden Globe, Prime Time Emmy and Screen Actors’ Guild awards.

While you might think a big-budget action flick would be creatively stifling, Skarsgård relishes the opportunity to exercise his range and keep challenging himself. “It’s tonally quite different from what I’ve been doing,” he admits. “I’ve been doing smaller indies and slightly more cerebral projects and also quite dark, intense subject matter. It’s not so much about ‘I want to do this and then I want to do that’ to show that I can, it’s just a way more fun way of working. It’s easy to get stereotyped and pigeonholed. If you’re lucky enough to jump between genres and different types of characters, then you’d be crazy if you didn’t embrace that.”

Skarsgård’s IMDB is certainly eclectic, with roles ranging from thousand-year-old vampire Eric in True Blood, to stoic commando, Brad ‘Iceman’ Colbert, in Generation Kill. “It’s always nice to work on something that different from what you’ve done in the past because that will just ignite something and it’s not repetitive,” he says. “Those are always the most fun contrasts, the dichotomies. A couple of years ago I did Tarzan and Diary of a Teenage Girl back-to-back and they’re so diametrically opposite in scale and tone. I had an amazing time on both of them and it’s so fun to go from one to the other.”

When it comes to choosing roles, Skarsgård looks for material that’s not only going to push him in new directions but is also enjoyable. It’s that sense of fun, he says, that fosters creativity.

“I just want to have a good time,” he says, smiling. “And I also want to learn and grow from every experience. Most importantly, I think if I go into a project and I’m not super excited about it, it’s not a good place to start because creatively you’re not going to give 100 per cent. Even if you try to give 100 per cent, you won’t because you’re not completely open. I find if I read a script and I know the character, like I totally get the character and how to play it, there’s no sense of discovery and that doesn’t trigger creativity. You just step in there and do it.”

True to his word, Skarsgård’s character in his next project, The Northman, couldn’t be more different from Nathan, the geeky geographer. At the same time, you could say it’s a role he was born to play: a ripped Nordic prince.

Godzilla v Kong is in cinemas now

Source:  https://www.menshealth.com.au/why-alexander-skarsgard-might-be-bigger-than-king-kong


----------



## Santress

More set interviews shared this morning (March 25, 2021):

*Alexander Skarsgård on pro wrestling, death metal, and the joys of Godzilla vs Kong*

The Swedish star speaks to Esquire Middle East about his latest film, being home in Stockholm, and staying ripped for The Northman during quarantine

Alexander Skarsgård did not have the 2020 the rest of us did. There was no quiet quarantine, no tubs of ice cream devoured at three in the morning, no existential boredom, no staring out the window as we wondered if we’d ever be able to start doing things again.

No, Skarsgård had to spend the year staying in the best shape of his life to play an honest-to-god Viking warrior and Nordic prince Amleth in Robert Eggers’ upcoming epic The Northman. Not that he minded, of course.

Skarsgård is in a very good place. Before The Northman, he filmed Godzilla vs. Kong, which was one of the most joyful experiences of his career. It’s a film that is much better than anyone could have hoped, that fixes the flaws of the previous outings of the franchise in Kong: Skull Island and Godzilla: King of Monsters by making its supporting characters actually interesting to follow—including Skarsgård’s turn as a conspiracy-loving mad scientist named Nathan Lind—and making the battle between the legendary behemoths the stuff of Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant.

Esquire Middle East caught up with the 44-year-old Swedish actor, who is aging like a vampire, fittingly enough, over Zoom ahead of the film’s release.

Read the full ESQ&A with Alexander Skarsgård below:

*Alex, it’s great to see you again. How are you?*

I’m pretty good. You’re in Dubai, right? I’m in Stockholm, Sweden at the moment.

*How long have you been home?*

I’ve been here for two months now since I wrapped The Northman.

*How’s that been?*

Yeah, it's been really nice. I mean, it's obviously a difficult time, but considering everything, I'm lucky, because everyone is doing alright. It's a nice opportunity for me, as I'm constantly on the road normally. It’s great to just be home, and not just for a week around Christmas or weekend over summer. I actually get to be here and spend some real time with my family.

*You didn’t have any downtime in 2020?*

Well, I was actually shooting for most of 2020. When the pandemic hit, I was in Belfast about to start filming the Northman, then we shut down for three months, and during that I had to train basically. It's a very physical role, so I had to keep working out. I was still in work mode for the whole lockdown. Then in July, we started shooting till the end of the year.

*Did you prefer it that way?*

I was very grateful to be able to work. It was definitely different from the normal set because we were completely isolated. We got tested three times a week and I basically lived in a bubble up in the hills of Northern Ireland and didn't see anyone didn't do anything for six months other than work and sleep and train.

*I have a friend Adlai who lives in that village in Northern Ireland and I kept trying to get him to go break into your set because I needed to know more about this movie*.

It was one of the most amazing experiences of my life. The most amazing experience.

*You’ve been making a habit of working with great horror filmmakers, with Robert Eggers (The Witch) on the Northman, and Adam Wingard (You’re Next) on Godzilla vs. Kong.*

What’s interesting about all these guys like Adam and Rob Eggers is they produce these really dark and twisted movies but they are two of the nicest human beings I've ever met. They're so sweet and genuine.

*What do you and Adam like to talk about?*

Death metal, probably. He's a big metal fan.

*Are death metal people sweethearts, generally speaking?*

Yeah, actually. Sometimes I feel like that's sometimes the case when you meet musicians in death metal bands they're like the sweetest, loveliest people who talk about their grandmothers and stuff.

*Why do you think that is?*

Maybe it's cathartic. It's a way to get out all that dark energy onto the big screen or as a musician onto an album.

*Did you and Adam click immediately?*

I met him years ago for another project. We didn’t end up working together on that but it was such a memorable meeting that we stayed in touch over the years. He’s not only a wonderful guy but so intelligent, such a film buff who knew everything about not only the horror genre, but even just films in general. When Godzilla vs. Kong came up, I was just really excited to get an opportunity to work with him.

*Were the words ‘Godzilla’ and ‘Kong’ enough for you, or did something specific draw you to this one?*

I think it was a combination. I had just come off of a couple of really dark intense projects. I did the Little Drummer Girl, which is a limited series based on the John le Carré novel about conflicts in the Middle East, and I just come off Big Little Lies, two seasons of domestic abuse.

*Did you just need something different?*

It was just really two of the most rewarding experiences of my career but also really, really draining really intense experiences. I was just craving something fun and exciting. I hadn't done any big tent pole matinee-style movies and since Tarzan.

*But you said it was a combination—are you also a Godzilla nerd?*

Oh man, I was like a little boy. I just got giddy when I saw the renderings, the drawings, the storyboards, like the world that they wanted to create. I thought tonally they were the right people to make this kind of movie because I thought they had the balls to go all the way and make it as big and crazy and fun as it as I think it deserves to be, with the right amount of sarcasm and irony, but while still taking the topic seriously, and the characters seriously, and really caring about both Kong and Godzilla.

*Did you and Adam share a lot creatively back and forth?*

Oh, yeah. He would run up to me and ask what if they run into a creature that almost looks like an owl and start explaining how it works. And then you start sketching something on a piece of tissue. And then a week later, he would come back with something amazing that the visual artists have created. To be part of that from an early stage is so exciting to me.

*As a pro wrestling fan, that balance of ironic and serious you mentioned sounds awfully familiar to me. Did you guys make a pro wrestling movie on purpose?*

It’s a lot like pro wrestling. Like, you want the fights to be big spectacular, fun, and entertaining. But you want to care about the wrestlers, right? You want to root for them. I think Adam did such a great job in finding that tone. They beat the sh*t out of each other on an aircraft carrier, but you also want to connect with these creatures and care about them. The movie asks, what does Kong really wants other than beat up Godzilla? What is he longing for in life?

*That’s exactly what I think when I watch the Undertaker throw Mankind off Hell in a Cell.*

Absolutely!

Godzilla vs. Kong is in theaters now across the Middle East

Source: https://www.esquireme.com/content/5...ys-of-godzilla-vs-kong-the-northman-interview

via



*We Hung Out With Alexander Skarsgård On The Set Of ‘Godzilla Vs Kong’ And It Was Wild*

by MARIA LEWIS  25 MARCH 2021

“King Kong ain’t got **** on me,” Denzel Washington famously improvised on the set of Training Day.

And, well, when you’re looking at a 4.5 tonne King Kong skull it’s hard to think anything but the reverse.

On a film with an estimated budget of a cool $170 to $190 million, this is Godzilla Vs Kong’s flashiest piece: a huge, polystyrene skull so big that it takes up the entirety of sound stage eight at Village Roadshow Studios on the Gold Coast. That’s the same one that burnt down during the filming of House Of Wax with Paris Hilton back in 2004, for those pop cultural historians playing at home. Now, it’s housing an absolute rig of a gorilla skull that has taken months to build and requires a forklift for crew members to get to the top in order to add finishing touches. It’s the definition of extra but for a flick about a radioactive dinosaur and 180ft monkey who battle for dominion over the earth, you want **** to be extra.

It’s a lot and no one knows that more than the film’s star, Alexander Skarsgård. Sorry, human star it should be stated because since the first kaiju films infiltrated the mainstream in the fifties, the top of the call sheet has always been the monsters. Everything else is secondary.

“It’s tonally quite different to what I’ve done,” Skarsgård says with a knowing smirk in a break between shooting back in the Summer of 2019 when the production was underway on Aussie shores.

“Especially the last couple of years. I’ve done slightly smaller indies, more cerebral projects and dark, intense subject matters … It has been fascinating, but after two years of back-to-back dramas, I was quite ready to do something big and fun. It was something I hadn’t done in a while.”

From Nicole Kidman’s ill-fated abusive ex-husband on Big Little Lies to Ruth Negga’s abusive husband in his Godzilla Vs Kong co-star Rebecca Hall’s critically acclaimed drama Passing, the blockbuster is a notable shift back to Tarzan and True Blood territory for Skarsgård. That is to say, fun. Specifically, big dumb fun which is the modus operandi of all the films in this meaty monster franchise.

It’s not particularly surprising then that since the first in this rebooted Hollywood series — Godzilla in 2014 — the cast for these flicks has read like a literal who’s who of show business, with a mix of bonafide stars, Oscar winners, foreign film legends and those on the come up. Elizabeth Olsen, Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Bryan Cranston, Brie Larson, Tom Hiddleston, Samuel L. Jackson, Millie Bobby Brown, Sally Hawkins, Kyle Chandler, Vera Farmiga, Ken Watanabe and O’Shea Jackson Jr are just the names that skim the surface on these highly unusual cast lists that run deeeeep.

That’s definitely the case in Godzilla Vs Kong, with critically acclaimed performers like Skarsgård and Hall joining returning cast members Bobby Brown and Chandler along with new additions to the franchise like Julian Dennison (Ricky Baker!), Brian Tyree Henry, Danai Gurira and Eiza González.

According to Skarsgård though, the person who “steals the movie” — besides the giant lizard and grizzled gorilla, that is — is an actress nobody has heard of: Kaylee Hottle. Coming from an all-deaf family, Hottle was just nine-years old at the time of filming Godzilla Vs Kong and seemed entirely unfazed by what was her first role … ever. “I kind of just go with the flow,” she signed through an interpreter, before adding that monster movies aren’t really her thing. She’s a Disney girl, loving anything with singing and dancing, and citing Bailee Madison as her favourite performer alongside Millie Simmonds, a fellow deaf actress who appeared in A Quiet Place. “I think that it’s important having deaf actors plays deaf characters,” she signed. “Because deaf people are aware of their own language and they’re more familiar with the culture.”

Hottle shares most of her scenes with Skarsgård and Hall, who learnt American Sign Language specifically so they could communicate with her on set when they weren’t in character. “It’s her first movie,” says Skarsgård, with a disbelieving shake of his head. “It’s fascinating how comfortable she is in front of the camera and how quickly she takes notes from the director Adam (Wingard). He’ll explain something and she’ll be like ‘got it, got it’ then she’ll just do it and everyone’s like ‘the **** … how did she?’ She’s so professional and just incredibly … there’s so much going on on her face, her expression and the subtleties of that is fascinating to watch.”

His comment about her stealing the movie seems to be on the money, with Hottle already the human character that has featured most in the months and months of marketing material for Godzilla Vs Kong after the initial 2020 theatre release was delayed due to COVID. The upside is that has given audiences even more time to get used to the neon aesthetic of the movie, something that slowly became more prevalent with the last outing — Mike Dougherty’s Godzilla: King Of The Monsters — but is now in full force with Adam Wingard taking over the reins as director. A lifelong fan of kaiju films, the palette of his outing more closely matches that of his beloved cult thriller The Guest: few droll greys, many bright colours and eighties sensibilities. It’s even found in the costuming, with designer Ann Foley casually moving a brand new Oscar out of the way as she shows off some of the retro-inspired fits: her colleague and head of make-up Kate Biscoe just returned from LA that morning with the gong in tow after winning for Vice.

It’s the micro and the macro of it all, however, that help create a multilayered picture: you need the Lt. Ripley jumpsuits alongside the 60 foot gorilla skull illuminated with what looks like the world’s entire supply of glow sticks. In the words of producer Jay Ashenfelter, Godzilla Vs Kong is “the biggest battle royale you can have in movies”, so they want to make it count.

Maria Lewis is a journalist, screenwriter and author of The Witch Who Courted Death, It Came From The Deep and the Who’s Afraid? novel series, available worldwide.

Source:  https://junkee.com/black-widow-disney-plus/291015

via



More video interviews from promoting *Godzilla vs. Kong*:








*alfonsohdiaz  *MORNING! #alexanderskarsgard tells me about his role in @godzillavskong @legendary @ wbpictures-see you at 4:30 pm EST in @tenemosquehablar @nuestrateleinternacional @ enrolada-edition of @andresafdc

via *alfonsohdiaz* instagram (x)


----------



## Santress

More promo interviews for *G vs. K*:



			https://www.ctv.ca/shows/your-morning/alexander-skarsgrd-says-watching-the-final-cut-of-godzilla-vs-kong-blew-his-mind-s5
		


via

Do you miss seeing certain films on the big screen?
@AnneMarieAMK asked Alexander Skarsgård how he felt about people in some markets being able watch
@GodzillaVsKong
in a theatre.

For the full conversation, visit: https://******/3ssGUod




#TeamGodzilla or #TeamKong ?

@YuririaSierra
spoke with actor Alexander Skarsgård about his participation in this film where this time he will not be the monster ...

#ImagenNoticias for
@ImagenTVMex


----------



## Santress

New promo video and interviews for *Godzilla vs. Kong*:

*godzillavskong*  Thanks to all of the legends that joined us last night at our #GodzillaVsKong Fan Screening Experience! See it in theaters and streaming exclusively on @HBOMax* March 31. Get tickets: Link in bio.

*Available on @HBOMax in the US only, for 31 days, at no extra cost to subscribers.



*ashleydvorkin*  Getting ready for #godzillavskong in theaters & @hbomax March 31! Will be sharing a lot of interviews for this #monsterverse showdown! Find on @foxtv stations now & more soon #staytuned #teamgodzilla #teamkong


----------



## StarrLady

“‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ kicked off internationally with a massive $121 million from 28 countries. The Warner Bros. Movie - pitting the iconic monsters against each other in the matchup for the ages - had an especially impressive start in China, where it amassed $70.3 million over the three day stretch. Ticket sales for “Godzilla vs. Kong”, a co-production with Legendary Entertainment marks the biggest opening weekend in China for a non-local film. That could bode well as the film gears up to open in the U.S. on Wednesday in theaters and HBO Max.’


----------



## Santress

...and more interviews:

*Who's the Better Friend: Godzilla or Kong? With the Cast of Godzilla vs. Kong
IGN*



'
*Godzilla vs. Kong': Which team are you on? | Entertainment News
ABC10*




*Ryan Kristafer*

Two of cinema's biggest beasts collide for a behemoth battle in theaters and HBO Max on Wednesday. I already saw it... and it's EPIC. Chatted with some of the stars. This is really the first film that's showing promising box office numbers overseas, since the start of the pandemic - some GOOD news for the film industry!

via Facebook (x)



*'I Feel Naughty!': Eiza Gonzalez On Drinking With Alexander Skarsgard & 'Wife' Rosamund Pike
heatworld*




*Why Don't Godzilla and Kong Kiss in Godzilla vs. Kong? Cast and Filmmakers Answer
Collider Interviews*



via

*colliderfrosty* instagram  Why Don't Godzilla and Kong Kiss in Godzilla vs Kong

this might be the biggest story we've ever posted.

the #GodzillaVsKong cast and filmmakers answer the big question.

Featuring #MillieBobbyBrown, #AlexanderSkarsgard, #EizaGonzalez, and more.

(x)


----------



## Santress

*amandasalas*  Big Little Puns 
Man Crush Monday= Any good man who can appreciate a good pun.
Today, I’ll give my #MCM to #AlexanderSkarsgard who can call me “madam” any day  #GodzillaVsKong


----------



## Santress

More interviews shared today (March 30, 2021):

*'My Mother-In-Law Fancies Kong!': Godzilla Vs Kong Cast Share Behind The Scenes Secrets
heatworld*




*Kong was supposed to give Godzilla a Stone Cold Stunner, says Adam Wingard
The Cutaway with William Mullally*




*Alexander Skarsgard talks new film Godzilla vs. Kong
FOX 5 Washington DC*









						Alexander Skarsgard talks new film Godzilla vs. Kong
					

Alexander Skarsgard joins Good Day DC to talk all about his new film "Godzilla vs. Kong" coming to HBO Max.




					www.fox5dc.com
				




The ultimate #GodzillaVsKong question: which giant monster would win vs the other on @LoveIsland @DancingABC & @BritishBakeOff Millie Bobby Brown, Alexander Skarsgård, Brian Tyree Henry, @eizamusica González, @DemianBichir, Rebecca Hall, @JulianDennison & Kaylee Hottle weigh in.




*The Cast of 'Godzilla vs. Kong' on the Monsters' Personalities, "Kaiju Club" & Going BIG | Fandango
Fandango All Access*



*Alexander Skarsgård Interview: Godzilla vs. Kong
Screen Rant Plus*









						Alexander Skarsgård Interview: Godzilla vs. Kong
					

We interview Godzilla vs. Kong star Alexander Skarsgård about his role in the film.https://screenrant.comhttps://www.facebook.com/ScreenRanthttps://twitter.c...




					www.youtube.com
				





*Alexander Skarsgard Knows You Don’t Care About Him In ‘Godzilla Vs Kong’*

MIKE RYAN
SENIOR ENTERTAINMENT WRITER
MARCH 30, 2021

Yes, Alexander Skarsgard is under no false impressions that you are looking forward to Godzilla vs. Kong to see the adventures of his character, a geologist named Dr. Nathan Lind. You see, Godzilla has been causing some problems for humans for unknown reasons and, just maybe, Kong can take care of business and let Godzilla know that his antics aren’t appreciated by means of a knuckle sandwich. And Dr. Nathan Lind has been studying Kong for years and has a good idea of what Kong’s motivations might be and what Kong actually wants.

So, yes … there are times where there is not a lot to talk about when even one of the lead actors in a movie admits people aren’t coming to see him or his character. Though from past interviews, I know Skarsgard has a pretty good sense of humor, so the real questions soon devolved into kind of outlandish fake questions and, luckily, Skarsgard ran with them.

Also, Skarsgard’s next film is The Northman, which is interesting for a couple of reasons. First, he teams with Robert Eggers, which will be the director’s followup to the acclaimed The Lighthouse. Second, it will completely screw up Google searches for True Blood fans searching for Skarsgard’s character, Eric Northman. And, yes, he’s thought about that and wonders how many people will show up expecting to see vampires. (There will be no vampires.)

*It’s funny, because just the title of this movie, that isn’t false advertising*.

Oh yeah.

*Multiple fights.*

It’s almost a two-hour-long movie, and it’s like an hour and 55 minutes of fighting.

*So what’s this like for you? When you sign onto something like this? Because it’s Godzilla and Kong and they’re going to wind up getting a lot of the attention.*

It’s humbling for a narcissistic actor like myself, to be put in my place, to show up on set and know that no one will go to see this movie because I’m in it.

*Well, that’s not true. I have noticed over the years you do have a fan base that goes nuts for you.*

That’s flattering to hear. But I’m under no illusion that I’m the star of the show and that anyone will go see the movie because they want to see Nathan Lind, the geologist.

*The geologist*.

Yeah, well, in a way, to be a vessel and a way for the audience to get to know, in my character’s case, Kong, more so than Godzilla, because I’m with Kong throughout the movie. But in a way to not necessarily humanize Kong, but to show a different side of Kong, to show that he has empathy. He’s lived a very solitary, lonely life on Skull Island without social connections, without family. And the thought of him to be reconnected, or to find his family in Hollow Earth is, is kind of the driving force, to reconnect. So I felt like my job was kind of set that up in a way and to kind of show the audience that side of Kong.

*Well, you said people aren’t coming to see Dr. Nathan Lind, the geologist. But once here, where you tell me, how you’ve spent the last five years, studying with geologists and following them around and becoming a trained geologist yourself, people will look at this in a different way.*

Right? Well, that’s how seriously I take my job.

*You threw yourself into it. The last, maybe, ten years, you’ve been studying with geologists, just to know exactly what you were doing in this movie.*

It’s just the kind of actor I am, Mike. Even though I play a very peripheral character and no one cares, I still take my craft seriously. And that means a decade of studying geology and living, breathing the character. Just to give the audience that sublime performance that I give in the movie.

*When you’re giving the technical jargon during the movie, viewers can rest assured that you know exactly what you’re talking about, because you studied for so long with trained geologists.*

Exactly. And they can see that in my eyes, that I’m not lying. I’m not pretending. I’m not acting. I’m not playing a geologist. I am a geologist.

*You are a geologist.*

Yes.

*So when you filmed at Hollow Earth, in the center of Earth, was that on location?*

Obviously, it was.

*Yeah, I could tell.*

And being there was trippy. I felt like you can’t … the audience can tell whether you’re there or when you’re actually there, or if it’s the soundstage with green screen. So the only way to do it, when you make a character driven drama, like Godzilla vs. Kong, is to actually go there and actually spend time down there and be there with Kong. So it was six very intense months, deep down in the center of the earth with a gigantic ape.

*That’s why we haven’t seen you in a while — because you’ve been down there.*

I’ve been down there, with a gigantic ape.

*Being serious, doing the “there they are” reaction seems especially difficult in this movie, with these being such central characters. And I know that’s part of the deal with a lot of movies, but this seems even more that.*


Absolutely. Watching the movie, I could tell that I’m reacting to the wrong thing, like I’m reacting to something else. And they play my reaction to something that I think I’m reacting to, but many things have changed. Or they use that reaction to something else. So they kind of make it work. So it’s like, I look at something, and I think I’m reacting to something completely different, but I’m not. They completely changed that. So it’s quite a ride and exciting to watch the movie, because I’m as surprised as the audience. When I watch it, like, “Oh really? That happened.” And, “Oh, look at my reaction here.”

*The scene that we all saw in the trailer, which surprisingly happens pretty early in the movie, where Kong just punches Godzilla in the face. So do you watch the movie and go, “If that really would have happened in front of me, I might’ve reacted quite differently than I did even in the movie”?*

Well, that specific sequence, they actually had in the pre-visualization, so that actually looks quite very, very, very close to what the previs two years ago looked. So Adam [Wingard] played us that. So pretty much the whole fight scene was choreographed before we shot our reactions to it. So I knew that that punch was going to land, and that’s what I’m reacting to.

*We’ve given Dr. Nathan Lind a lot of time, and we’ve given King Kong a lot of time. We haven’t really talked about Godzilla. He gets annoyed when people bother him. I relate to that.*

Me too. Going into the movie, I was very much team Godzilla. I love the old Godzilla movies, like the ’60s and ’70s, that era, when it’s zero special effects.

*Just a guy in a suit and it’s awesome.*

It’s a middle-aged dude in a suit, kicking a miniature version of Tokyo on a set.

*In your next movie, you’re working with Robert Eggers, The Northman. You’re done filming that, right?*

We’re done. Yeah, we shot for six months during the pandemic. We started last summer and finished just before Christmas.

*Did you look at his prior movies and just go, “I have to be part of this.”*

Well, I courted him. I loved both The Witch and The Lighthouse. And was developing The Northman and was trying to find a director for it. It was a very different iteration of the script, and the story was very different from what we ended up shooting. But I had a version of a viking movie that I wanted to make and basically went after Rob. He was my dream director and I thought that he would be perfect for this. And that, when I mentioned it to him, it turned out that he was a huge viking fan and knew everything about the mythology.

*That doesn’t surprise me for some reason.*

Yeah, he knew so much about that world and that era and got really excited about the idea of potentially making this movie. And then he found Sjón, this Icelandic author and poet and screenwriter. And Sjón and Rob together wrote the screenplay to what ultimately became The Northman, the movie that we shot. So it’s something on that was slowly percolating and growing over the course of eight years. So, to finally be on set last year, with the greatest filmmaker of our time and some of the greatest actors of our time, was the highlight of my career, for sure.

*Have you thought about how this will screw up Google searches for your True Blood fans?*

[Laughs] Yes, I am very much aware of how problematic the title is.

*Well, not problematic. True Blood fans are going to have to put in a few other keywords now.*

Yeah, that’s true. That’s true. I do apologize for that. And I’m sure some people will be pretty disappointed if they go to see a stand-alone movie about Eric Northman, and then they sit down and it’s a goddamn Viking movie and not a vampire in sight.

*I think they’re in for a treat, to tell you the truth.*

Well, I hope so. I hope so. I’m very excited about the movie, but I have to admit that, unfortunately, there are no vampires in the movie.

‘Godzilla Vs. Kong’ hits theaters and HBO Max on March 31st.

Source:  https://uproxx.com/movies/alexander-skarsgard-interview-godzilla-vs-kong-the-northman/

via




*Alexander Skarsgård’s Viking Epic Is ‘Incredibly Violent, Horrific And Intense’*

He’s been a vampire bar owner and sheriff. He swung through the jungle as Tarzan. Soon, Alexander Skarsgård will spill blood and fury in The Northman.

Ahead of the release of Godzilla vs. Kong, in which the actor stars alongside the titular titans as an ape-wary Nathan Lind, we spoke to Skarsgård about his upcoming movie with Robert Eggers, the acclaimed director of The Witch and The Lighthouse, also co-written by Icelandic scribe Sjón.

‘The Northman was my dream role, so I’m basically retired now. I’m on my couch in my flip-flops, just chilling,’ he told UNILAD.

The Viking revenge saga will see Skarsgård play Amleth, a Nordic prince who seeks grisly vengeance after the murder of his father. ‘It’s basically the story that Shakespeare was inspired by when he wrote Hamlet. It’s a classic hardcore revenge story,’ he said. It also stars Anya-Taylor Joy, Willem Dafoe, Ethan Hawke, Nicole Kidman and Hafþór Júlíus Björnsson, aka The Mountain.

We asked the actor if audiences should expect something brutal, given the director’s past works. ‘Oh yeah,’ he eagerly answered. ‘It’s incredibly violent and incredibly intense… it’s a crazy dark character, he does some horrific things in the movie. It’s really, really dark – but then again, it’s a Robert Eggers movie so it’s gonna be dark.’

He continued: ‘It was very tough to shoot because almost all of the scenes are shot with one single camera move. It’s tough when you have a big Viking battle sequence with like 100 extras, horses and chaos… to shoot that with no cuts is incredibly challenging.’

‘So there were long and very, very tough days… but equally, when you finally get that take after 30 tries, it’s like winning the World Cup. It’s the best feeling ever. It was a thrilling experience, but exhausting for sure.’

The monster face-off is the ultimate big-screen event, if you’re fortunate enough to live near an open cinema. ‘Godzilla vs. Kong would be fun to watch the reaction of the crowd,’ Skarsgård said, but he’s even more excited to see how viewers react to the horrors of The Northman.

He said: ‘It’s so visceral and intense, I can’t wait to hide in the dark and watch the audience the first time we screen it to see how they react. It’s incredibly violent and horrific, so that’s going to be an interesting experience I think.’

The movie premiere of Godzilla vs. Kong will be available to rent at home from April 1. There’s currently no release date for The Northman.

Source:  https://www.unilad.co.uk/film-and-t...c-is-incredibly-violent-horrific-and-intense/

via:



			https://twitter.com/FrewFilm/status/1376982684505890818


----------



## Santress

Alexander Skarsgard says #GodzillaVsKong can be seen as an allegory*.*



Alexander Skarsgård and the cast of  #GodzillaVsKong share their enthusiasm for the epic, big screen action that will have fans of all ages cheering for more! Watch our exclusive interview and get your tickets #AMCTheatres: hhttps://amc.film/3tgVf74




*Alexander Skarsgård Interview: Godzilla vs. Kong
Screen Rant Plus*




*Godzilla vs. Kong Cast Interview: Millie Bobby Brown, Alexander Skarsgård, Rebecca Hall, and more
Comicbook.com*




*Alexander Skarsgard on Godzilla vs. Kong and Why They Don't Kiss
Collider Interviews*


----------



## Santress

While shooting #GodzillaVsKong —
@Milliestopshate @eizamusica, Alexander Skarsgård, and Director Adam Wingard explain how they made the epic battle scenes feel real and the challenging process of filming on green screens around the world.




*How the 'Godzilla vs. Kong' Cast & Director Made Epic Battles Feel Real
IMDb*




BTS pic shared today (March 31, 2021):




*eizagonzalez* @godzillavskong is out now. It’s fun I think you’ll like it. Great cast, Great monsters. I brought a very profound performance. A true thespian.Ok, enjoy!!


----------



## StarrLady

“Warner Bros/Legendary‘s Godzilla vs. Kong posted what is a record opening day during the pandemic with $9.6 million at the domestic box office from 2409 theaters or $3,980 per location.”

”Since mid-March 2020, when theaters closed, and slowly returned in late August, no other film has done this type of business. Even though folks can watch Godzilla vs. Kong at home on WarnerMedia’s streaming service HBO Max for the next 30 days, there are those who want to get out and experience this monster clash in a boom-shaka-laka rattling auditorium on a big screen. Prior to Godzilla vs. Kong, it was Warner Bros‘ Wonder Woman 1984 that held the best first-day opening title during the pandemic, with $7.5 million on December 25.”

”Also a big plus here is that word of mouth for Godzilla vs. Kong is the best it’s ever been for a Legendary monster movie with an ‘A’ Cinemascore  trampling [the predecessors]. Comscore/Screen Engine’s PostTrak audience exits were also strong with 86% and 4 1/2 stars and a 74% definite recommend.”

”The fourthquel has the best Rotten Tomatoes score out of the Legendary monster movies with 80% Certified Fresh”.


----------



## Santress

More interviews:

*Chat With the Stars: Alexander Skarsgard, "Godzilla vs. Kong"
FOX4 News Kansas City*




*Alexander Skarsgard interview on Godzilla v Kong for Pop Culture Weekly with Kyle McMahon HeartRadio
Kyle McMahon*




*Alexander Skarsgard talks with Harkins Behind The Screens
Harkins Theatres*




*'Godzilla vs. Kong: Interviews With the Cast and Scenes From the Movie
MadeinHollywoodTV*




*Godzilla vs Kong Interview with Millie Bobby Brown, Alexander Skarsgard & more!
BackstageOL*


----------



## Santress

‘*Godzilla vs. Kong’ Cast Weighs In: Which Monster Would They Want on Their Team?
By Marc Malkin*









						‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ Cast Weighs In: Which Monster Would They Want on Their Team?
					

As Godzilla and King Kong battle it out on the big screen in “Godzilla vs. Kong,” Variety asked the movie’s cast which monster they want to have their back in a fight. Rebecca Hall said, “Definitel…




					variety.com
				




via




Recently shared on instagram:

*luxaudienceaward  *Why is European cinema so special to you?
Today Annabelle Mandeng, Alexander Skarsgård, and Joanna Kulig take the floor to tell us what they love about European cinema.

We asked European stars, politicians, and various members of the 27 Times Cinema project to share their love for European cinema.
Watch the full video here: www.luxaward.eu/en/news/why-european-cinema-so-special-you

If you want to join us, and be part of Europe's biggest film jury, watch the three nominated film: Another Round, Collective and Corpus Christi and rate them on our site!

MORE INFO HERE: www.luxaward.eu

#annabellemandeng #alexanderskarsgard #joannakulig #europeancinema #europeanfilms #luxaward #europeanparliament #europeanactors










*mikemarslandphotos*  So who has seen Godzilla Vs Kong. I enjoyed but then again I am a big kid at heart.
Thought I would would share this image of Alexander Skarsgård I shot back in late 2019 at Esquire Town House.
The man was a true gent.
I had one of the PRs time to see how fast could I do the 3 setups I had to do. 1 the branding board. 2 was the Portrait on the GFX. 3 was a few frames on my old Mamiya 645 with some Kodak tmax 400. I said it would take me about 2 minutes. I came in at 1min 50secs for all 3 shots. Let’s hope if we can get the world back on track there is and Esquire house again this year.

Just for the tec minded out there this image was shot on a FujiFilm GFX 100 and the 63mm lens. Lit by a 1 Profoto b2 though a Lencarta beauty dish with grid as main light, a Profoto A1 as a hair light and a reflector to one side to add a bit of fill.

#alexanderskarsgard #mamiya645 #kodaktmax400 #120film #fujifilm #gfx50s #profoto #lencarta #portrait #portraitphotographer #hollywood #actor #godzillavskong #clarksoriginals #contourbygetty #esquiretownhouse #monsterverse #legendaryentertainment #warnerbro


----------



## StarrLady

“‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ continues to rake in monster ticket Sales, pulling in $11.6 million on Friday for a three-day haul of $27.9 million. Through Sunday, the Warner Bros. tentpole is tracking to generate more than $42 million in ticket sales. Rivals, however, project the film could make as much as $48 million to $50 million over the five-day period.”

”That would rank as the biggest opening weekend of the coronavirus era.”

”’Godzilla vs. Kong’ has injected some much-needed optimism in the theatrical business, which has been devastated by the pandemic and only slowly beginning to recover. It’s also a sign that people will go to their local multiplex, even if they can watch the same film at home.”

”It stars Alexander Skarsgard, Millie Bobby Brown, Rebecca Hall and Brian Tyree Henry.”


----------



## StarrLady

I saw Godzilla vs Kong on Thursday night at a drive-in movie theatre. Here in Canada, most theatres are still closed and it was the safe way for me to watch it on the big screen.

Even with the theatres being mostly closed in Canada and there are many only partially opened theatres in the US, the domestic box office has been great, as you can see from my previous post!

It was worth watching it on the big screen. The CGI is fantastic. I won’t spoil the film but it was fun to see Alex in a tentpole again. And he looks very handsome! He plays a professor/scientist and it’s fun to see him in this type of role.

Hope others get the chance to see this.


----------



## aerohead21

100% agree. Godzilla vs Kong was a great movie for a lot of reasons. It was just amazing! And to see Alex in a leading man role that wasn’t violent or abusive (I know he has many, but he was right about this one - it’s a nice break from his harder roles) I JUST LOVED HIM! I won’t spoil it either...just trust me and watch it. Graphics alone make it totally worth it.


----------



## StarrLady

I’m glad to see that others have enjoyed Alex and the movie too.

”’Godzilla vs. Kong’ muscled it’s way to a pandemic-era box office record, giving Hollywood studios and theater owners alike hope that people are ready to return to the movies after a year of watching Netflix at home.”

”The tentpole, from Warner Bros. And Legendary Entertainment, generated $32 million over the weekend and $48.5 million in its first five days of release. That exceeded the industry’s expectations and easily marked the biggest debut since coronavirus hit. Prior to this weekend, ‘Wonder Woman 1984’ had the biggest three-day start with $16.7 million followed by ‘Tom and Jerry‘ with $14 million.”

”The results for ‘Godzilla vs. Kong‘ are especially impressive because the film is also available to HBO Max subscribers for no extra fee.”

At the international box office, where ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ opened last weekend, revenues for the monster mashup have surpassed $236 million...bringing the film’s global tally to $285 million.”


----------



## aerohead21

StarrLady said:


> I’m glad to see that others have enjoyed Alex and the movie too.
> 
> ”’Godzilla vs. Kong’ muscled it’s way to a pandemic-era box office record, giving Hollywood studios and theater owners alike hope that people are ready to return to the movies after a year of watching Netflix at home.”
> 
> ”The tentpole, from Warner Bros. And Legendary Entertainment, generated $32 million over the weekend and $48.5 million in its first five days of release. That exceeded the industry’s expectations and easily marked the biggest debut since coronavirus hit. Prior to this weekend, ‘Wonder Woman 1984’ had the biggest three-day start with $16.7 million followed by ‘Tom and Jerry‘ with $14 million.”
> 
> ”The results for ‘Godzilla vs. Kong‘ are especially impressive because the film is also available to HBO Max subscribers for no extra fee.”
> 
> At the international box office, where ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ opened last weekend, revenues for the monster mashup have surpassed $236 million...bringing the film’s global tally to $285 million.”




It was absolutely amazing and he was so adorable in his role as a geeky scientist.


----------



## bellebottomblues

I was able to see it too and it was a fantastic movie!  The story is very understandable and easy to follow.  A new twist on the ultimate destination of Alex and his group came off as really cool.  What a wild ride!  I loved Alex as Dr. Nathan Lind.  Of course his character was well done, as were all the others.  An awesome film to watch after being cooped up in isolation for so long!  Family of mine in another part of the US went to see it too and enjoyed it much.  So much, I got a phone call saying so because they knew I am a fan of Alex.  Ha ha!


----------



## Santress

Happy Easter! ❤️




"….the egg hunt was going well, till all the mommies started chasing the easter bunny."

Source:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars
(x)




"As he focused on getting into character, it occurred to Mr. Skarsgård that four ears, seemed rather more ears, than altogether necessary."

Source:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars
(x)

Another interview:









						Radio 1's Screen Time - Godzilla vs. Kong Interview Special - BBC Sounds
					

Ali chats to cast and crew of this year's biggest monsters fighting with each other movie




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StarrLady

Alex is #1 on the IMDB starmeter (week starting April 5, 2021)!


----------



## StarrLady

“There is no doubt that Warner Bros did a stellar job here bringing stateside audiences back to the cinema with Godzilla vs. Kong at a time when the pandemic was casting a shadow over movie-going. It’s also a great box office feat by Warners considering that only 55% of the U.S.-Canada exhibition market is in operation.”

”Previous data from Samba shows that the fourthquel‘s audience was larger than previous HBO Max movies for the first four days....its data on Godzilla vs. Kong supports the claim made Sunday by WarnerMedia Direct-to-Consumer EVP and General Manager Andy Forsell that the movie ‘had a larger viewing audience than any other film or show on HBO Max since launch.’”


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies shared today (April 6, 2021):




*surya_bueno*  Good gossip. The dear and friendly # AlexanderSkarsgård during the photocall offered me help with carrying my backpack and the tripod of my camera. Lady do you want some help? I have never been without action in my life. I just said "No thanks". And he even took a photo with the fans even in front of the Unique Hotel.






*surya_bueno*  Another wonderful photo from # AlexanderSkarsgård. A lord







Today’s selfie....... Alexander Skarsgard Flag of United KingdomSmiling face with open mouth


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Some oldies but goodies shared today (April 6, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5047248
> 
> 
> *surya_bueno*  Good gossip. The dear and friendly # AlexanderSkarsgård during the photocall offered me help with carrying my backpack and the tripod of my camera. Lady do you want some help? I have never been without action in my life. I just said "No thanks". And he even took a photo with the fans even in front of the Unique Hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047249
> 
> 
> *surya_bueno*  Another wonderful photo from # AlexanderSkarsgård. A lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047252
> 
> 
> Today’s selfie....... Alexander Skarsgard Flag of United KingdomSmiling face with open mouth





Eden Ristow (Film Oracle) 

No one is able to get ‘new’ pics thanks to the Pandemic. That was taken Sept 2019


----------



## Santress

A few promo stills and a bts pic in this new article shared this evening about the *G vs. K* costume design (April 7, 2021):






*‘Godzilla vs. Kong’: How ’80s Movies and ‘Skull Island’ Influenced the Costume Design*

By Jazz Tangca

*What did you want to do with Alexander Skarsgård and his character?*

He was so much fun and we had such a great time because he brought some really fun ideas to the table. We started conceptualizing the character and Alex wanted to do something a little different; he wanted to have a little bit more fun.

He came up with the idea of having his character be this fan of ‘80s movies so we paid homage to “Lethal Weapon” and “Back to the Future.”

His vest is very much inspired by Marty McFly. I bought the base and we modified it. We aged it down because I wanted it to feel like he had had it since the ‘80s. Even with his sneakers, Adidas was kind enough to work with us on those high-top sneakers and track them down.

Source:  









						‘Godzilla vs. Kong’: How ’80s Movies and ‘Skull Island’ Influenced the Costume Design
					

“Godzilla vs. Kong” naturally focuses on the mighty battle between the monsters, but costume designer Ann Foley also had a story to tell with her work. Foley brought unique touches to dressing the …




					variety.com


----------



## MooCowmoo

Hi Y’all 

Been a while....hope you’ve all been well over the last crazy year?
Loved G vs K but I’m already a huge Kaiju fan so our boy thrown into the mix was always going to be a winner for me 

Much love


----------



## Santress

Promos shared yesterday (April 8, 2021):

A iittle bit of Alex in this clip:

*godzillavskong*  The ultimate showdown has arrived. #GodzillaVsKong is now playing in theaters and streaming exclusively on @HBOMax*. Get tickets: Link in bio.

*Available on @HBOMax in the US only at no extra cost to subscribers, for a limited time.



More interviews:

*El actor Alexander Skarsgard y su personaje en #GodzillavsKong | #InsideWarner
Warner Channel Latam*




*Godzilla Vs Kong Alexander Skarsgard Open End Interview
Skewed and Reviewed Gareth Von Kallenbach*


----------



## Santress

BTS photo shared today (April 10, 2021):





*lkstyles* Since you didn’t get a good look at the mission suits in the movie, here it is! Alex makes it look good too. Designed by @ann.foley and made by @ironhead_studio @godzillavskong @legendary #godzillavskong #makingmovies #alexanderskarsgard #costumedesign @cdglocal892



+ An oldie but goodie shared today:




*terifying.g*  In honor of King Kong vs Godzilla. I remind myself and the world I met this gentle giant 5 years ago. #skarsgård #alexanderskarsgård #kingkongvsgodzilla #trueblood #tarzan #biglittlelies #mtvmovieawards



04/11 ETA:

Another oldie but goodie:


----------



## StarrLady

“‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ stormed to the top of the domestic box office, picking up $13.4 million in its second weekend of release. That brings the monster  mashup’s stateside haul to $69.5 million, an impressive gross considering it comes in the midst of a global pandemic. The Legendary and Warner Bros. release’s robust commercial performance has been all the more notable because it comes as COVID restrictions are in place, limiting capacity in theaters, and also as the film is available on HBO Max.”


----------



## Santress

Another bts photo shared today (April 11, 2021):




*ann.foley*  Here is a side by side look at the Monarch Hollow Earth Mission Suit seen on Alexander Skarsgard for his character Nathan Lind in @godzillavskong
I loved collaborating with director @adamwingard on this suit - especially the fabric which he wanted to have a reflective quality & dynamic movement. So with the help of Karen Winn at By Design we came up with a cool multi layered technique that gave us a dimensional feel which allowed the fabric to shift in color as the suit moved.
Huge shout out to @kcconceptart for his gorgeous concept art & @ironhead_studio for the build! #godzillavskong #costumedesign


----------



## StarrLady

“Overall, the film has earned $357.8 million and counting... Internationally, ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ has amassed a sizeable $288.3 million“.

”’We’re thrilled that ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ is bringing audiences back into theaters where they are open around the world, and also delivering for our HBO Max subscribers in their homes here in the U.S.’, said Toby Emmerich,  chairman, Warner Bros. Pictures Group. ‘It’s truly a pleasure for all of us at Warner Bros. and HBO Max to be able to thank and congratulate Adam, Legendary and the entire ‘GvK’ team on the great results for this terrific movie’”.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

old photo


----------



## StarrLady

“‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ remained atop the domestic box office in its third weekend of release. The Legendary and Warner Bros. movie added another $7.7 million from 3001 theaters, boosting its North American tally to $80.5 million.”

”The film looks to be the first to cross $100 million in the U.S. and Canada since the pandemic began.”

”At the international box office, the CGI spectacle of ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ has surpassed $300 million in ticket sales, bringing its global haul to a mighty $390 million.”


----------



## Santress

A few promos recently shared on instagram:




*robertkfalconer*  Image by @robertkfalconer - Alexander Skarsgård as Randall Flagg and Odessa Young as Frannie Goldsmith in a behind-the-scenes image from the making of 'The Stand', from @cbsinteractive
-
A scene from the final episode of 'The Stand', as Frannie is tormented by the presence of Randall Flagg.

#horror #fantasy #mystery #suspense #scifi #psychologicalthriller #thestand #stephenking #television #imagination #cbs #cbsallaccess #unitstills #setstills #setphotography #setlife #hollywoodnorth #televisionproduction @clubstephenking



From Drew Walton who played Alex's brother (uncredited) in G vs. K:




*drewwesleywalton*  A little over a year ago (just before the pandemic hit) I was blessed to spend six days working on a movie called Godzilla vs. Kong. What an incredible experience it was and I am SO thankful to have had the opportunity and the experience. I loved every minute of it!

In the finished cut of the film that you’ll all see, my character, David Lind, exists only in a conversation and a photograph. And you know what? I’m still SO dang proud to be a part of it! Sitting in a dark theater watching a giant monster movie on a giant screen made me feel like a kid again in a way that brought me so much joy. And to know that I contributed even the smallest bit to it gives me a great feeling of satisfaction.

I’ll tell you this... you haven’t seen the last of me at a theater near you... but in the mean time go see @godzillavskong on the biggest screen you can find. You won’t regret it.  #godzillavskong #hollowearth #godzilla #kong #warnerbros


----------



## Santress

Set pic shared today (April 20, 2021):




*kaylee_hottle_fanz* ❤ #kayleehottle


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## Santress

New old interview shared today (April 22, 2021):

*Alexander Skarsgard tells us about the extraordinary filming of “Godzilla vs Kong”*

by Adam Sanchez
April 22, 2021

On the occasion of the digital release of Godzilla vs Kong on April 22, actor Alexander Skarsgard gave an interview to GQ to discuss the making of this huge film.

Last March, at the time of our interview with Alexander Skarsgard, Godzilla vs Kong had yet to become the biggest movie success since the onset of the health crisis. With nearly $ 400 million in revenue worldwide, Adam Wingard's film did better than Christopher Nolan Tenet's film, released in the summer of 2020 against a difficult backdrop. He also reassured an entire industry of its ability to recover from the most serious crisis in its history. Godzilla vs Kong is not just the best asset to prove the need for cinemas to discover a film, an experience that deserves the biggest screen possible to savor its gigantism, but also a project that is part of the continuity from the career of Alexander Skarsgard.

Alternating collaborations with demanding filmmakers like Lars Von Trier (Melancholia in 2011) and big productions (it was him Tarzan in the 2016 remake), the eldest son of the very famous Skarsgard family (father Stellan went through the (Marvel team, brothers Bill and Gustaf respectively played the terrifying Pennywise in It and Floki in the Vikings series) offered themselves a new challenge: to exist in a film where his two stars, Godzilla and Kong, are digital monsters who occupy the entire screen. The actor told us about this unique experience and that of The Northman, the film that could soon bring his career into a new era.

*How is life for you during this health crisis?*

Honestly, I have no complaints. I just finished shooting a movie called The Northman. I was in Northern Ireland for almost 6 months, from June until Christmas, it was a very intense production. It's a Vikings movie, with a lot of outdoor settings, 300 to 400 people on set. Being able to do that in a context of a health crisis, while maintaining security, was really a challenge. We were always tested, everyone on the set had different colored jackets so that we didn't have to be all gathered at the same time and in the same place. I didn't see any friends or my family for months because I was in isolation.

*I'm glad you brought up The Northman right off the bat. How do you feel with this highly anticipated film? The cast is incredible: Anya Taylor-Joy, Willem Dafoe, Nicole Kidman, Björk… Are you excited or the radical nature of the film makes you wonder about its reception?*

To be honest, I have never been so excited about a project in my life. I've been a part of it for a very long time, I'm a co-producer of the film and I've been fighting for years for it to exist. Four years ago, I met American director Robert Eggers and screenwriter Sjón Sigurdsson, who is also an Icelandic poet. It was with them that it all started to materialize. It's amazing that we got to go to Ireland and make this film. Robert Eggers is one of the greatest filmmakers of our time and to have been able to participate in this project throughout is something incredibly rewarding for me. It's a film that uses very familiar codes, very much like the great Icelandic sagas of yesteryear, a very brutal revenge story. The shoot was really tough, but I was surrounded by amazing actors and I savored every second of it. I'm not lying when I say when I say I've never been so excited about a project. The setting, the team scenario, everything was unique.

*Now let's talk about Godzilla vs Kong. This is the first time you've joined the MonsterVerse (the cinematic universe launched in 2014 by the Warner Bros. studio which brings together the films of King Kong and Godzilla, editor's note). What convinced you to join this adventure?*

First, I knew director Adam Wingard. I met him a few years ago and he is a passionate filmmaker, who knows genre cinema inside and out, both recent horror cinema and old classics. We saw each other a few times and I told myself every time I would like to work with him, and it just happened. I was also coming out of very intense projects, so the timing was perfect for me. I had done the Park-Chan Wook miniseries Little Drummer Girl and Big Little Lies, one on conflict in the Middle East, the other on domestic violence… Heavy topics. I hadn't done a blockbuster since Tarzan in 2016 and I was introduced to this huge project.

*We can say that the two monsters are the real stars of the film. How do you manage to "cohabit" with them? What did you bring to the creative process of the film?*

It's an exercise in humility for a movie like Godzilla vs Kong! It's important not to have too big an ego because you know right off the bat that you won't be the star of the movie. People don't come around the room to see me but for Godzilla and King Kong who are fighting on an aircraft carrier. It's always a good way to get a movie like this back to Earth. We talked a lot with Adam Wingard but also Rebecca Hall about how we were going to integrate the characters in the middle of these giants, find a way to make them interesting for the spectators. That everyone can be involved in their journey. My job was really to make the connection between humans and monsters. It's easier with King Kong because he has this special relationship with Jia [played by Kaylee Hottle, note]. It's great fun watching these two monsters fight, but it's best if you can make a stake around it whether they're going to live or die in the end.

*Were you familiar with the King Kong mythology before preparing for the film or did you make some urgent revisions?*

No, I've been watching Godzilla or King Kong movies since I was little. I had a dispute with King Kong for a long time. I discovered the 1976 version in the 1980s with Jessica Lange. In this movie, he falls in love with Dwan, who is played by Jessica Lange, and I really didn't like the idea because I was so in love with her [laughs]. Playing in Godzilla vs Kong was also a great way for me to get revenge for stealing my girlfriend!

*Godzilla vs Kong is the first blockbuster you've been on since winning your Golden Globe for the Big Little Lies series where you played an abusive husband alongside Nicole Kidman. Did it create a form of pressure in you, a new status to defend or did you go there in a very relaxed way?*

I had no pressure after Big Little Lies, I continued to work the same way. What interests me is to find inspiration, to read very different scenarios, with characters that surprise me. I didn't say to myself 'well this is the time to work on a blockbuster now', I shot other projects, independent films, and then I thought to myself that it was time to do a project like Godzilla vs Kong. I had so much fun with Tarzan. I like to alternate between more confidential films and big productions, that's the part that thrills me the most about my job.

*You toured for 7 months all over the world: Hong Kong, Hawaii, Australia too… How do you deal with being away from home for such a long period of time?*

Honestly, it's more restrictive for me not to travel now. I've been on the road for 20 years. I have a house but I only go back and forth and the fact of traveling, meeting people is a huge source of inspiration for me. Discovering cultures or food from many countries around the world is one of the best things in my job. One day you're in the desert and then you find yourself in Greenland working with people on crazy projects. I miss it with the health crisis. I look forward to the time when we can meet, travel and experience culture.

*Little chance that we will see you soon in a camera at Malcolm & Marie then?*

Oh yes, I would love to take part in these kinds of projects! What I love is being able to switch from a huge movie like Godzilla vs Kong to something more intimate, shot with a very small crew, with a setting. This diversity, these extremes, is something very stimulating for me.

*Last December, HBO Max (the streaming platform launched by Warner Bros., editor's note) announced that its next films would be released simultaneously in theaters and on its platform in the United States. Great directors like Christopher Nolan or Denis Villeneuve have stepped up to lament this decision. How do you feel as an actor? You can't imagine discovering a movie like Godzilla vs Kong other than in the cinema, right?*

It’s a real dilemma. Godzilla vs Kong is kind of the ultimate popcorn cinema experience that you want to experience with your friends, on the biggest screen possible. It’s such a rewarding viewing experience. Finding out on a computer can seem a little frustrating. But we also have to take into account the situation we face today. In many countries, movie theaters are still closed. I sincerely want people to be able to see the film in complete safety at the cinema, but I think the experience is still very pleasant at home. But the ideal situation remains to discover it on a very large screen.

*Beyond The Northman, do you already have any other upcoming projects?*

Currently not. I've finished The Northman, Robert Eggers is currently in post-production. I decided to take a break, I am in Stockholm with my family. The rest of the year I live in New York so there will come a time when I will have to go back. The Northman was such an intense experience, where I was very isolated, that it also feels good to sit down and enjoy those moments of calm with those around you.

Source:  https://www.gqmagazine.fr/pop-cultu...te-le-tournage-hors-norme-de-godzilla-vs-kong

via


----------



## StarrLady

“In just one month, and with markets around the globe left to open or increase capacity, Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures’ ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ has triumphed at the worldwide box office, grossing over $400 million.”


----------



## Santress

Shared today (April 25, 2021:

Godzilla or King Kong? Between the two, Alexander Skarsgard's heart swings https://******/2RPNK9Q


----------



## Santress

A few interviews shared today (April 28, 2021):

What happens when a movie's two biggest stars aren't really on set? Response with the actors of #GodzillaVsKong , Alexander Skarsgard, Eiza Gonzalez and Demian Bichir. And Adam Wingard, director of the feature film.





*How ‘Godzilla’ Made Alexander Skarsgård Feel Like A Kid Again*
MOVIE NEWS
April 28, 2021
By Hollywood Outbreak

...This old-school method of filming was something the film’s actors clearly enjoyed. Millie Bobby Brown was a big fan, and Alexander Skarsgård told us being on the set felt a lot like being at one of the world’s coolest amusement parks. (Click on the media bar below to hear Alexander Skarsgård)



			https://www.hollywoodoutbreak.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/Alexander_Skarsgard_Sets.mp3
		


Source:  https://www.hollywoodoutbreak.com/2...de-alexander-skarsgard-feel-like-a-kid-again/

via


----------



## M.Skarsgård

I'm sorry, stupid question. 
How bad the covid 19 situation is in Sweden.  Someone said that Sweden is not a lockdow .. I read online the Indian corona conversion spread to Sweden


----------



## Santress

Full podcast with Alexander Skarsgård is streaming now:








						Alexander Skarsgård - Smallzy’s Surgery
					

Alexander Skarsgård joins Smallzy to chat about his new movie Godzilla vs. Kong!




					omny.fm


----------



## StarrLady

The Northman has a $60 million budget. That’s a healthy budget, especially given most films today are either tentpoles or indies and rarely in-between.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

‘Succession’ Enlists Alexander Skarsgard for Season 3
					

The ‘True Blood’ and ‘Big Little Lies’ grad returns to HBO with a recurring role in the Emmy-winning drama.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




Filming reportedly began in November.
The third season was expected to start filming in New York "right around the middle of November


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> ‘Succession’ Enlists Alexander Skarsgard for Season 3
> 
> 
> The ‘True Blood’ and ‘Big Little Lies’ grad returns to HBO with a recurring role in the Emmy-winning drama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filming reportedly began in November.
> The third season was expected to start filming in New York "right around the middle of November


I don’t think he was filming this in November-December as he says he was still filming The Northman then. It does seem that he’ll have to return to New York City as it films there.

The article says that Alex will play “Lukas Matsson, a successful, confrontational tech founder and CEO”. It sounds like the type of role that Alex was born to play. It’s great that it is on HBO and Succession won the Emmy for Outstanding Drama Series last year.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I don’t think he was filming this in November-December as he says he was still filming The Northman then. It does seem that he’ll have to return to New York City as it films there.
> 
> The article says that Alex will play “Lukas Matsson, a successful, confrontational tech founder and CEO”. It sounds like the type of role that Alex was born to play. It’s great that it is on HBO and Succession won the Emmy for Outstanding Drama Series last year.




Alexander Skarsgard has signed on for a recurring guest star role in the upcoming third season of the Emmy-winning drama.

(or whether the whole alex 3 season included)


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> Alexander Skarsgard has signed on for a recurring guest star role in the upcoming third season of the Emmy-winning drama.



I don’t understand what you’re trying to say. I know that filming started in November and that Alex has joined this show. I agreed with that and even liked your post. I was just pointing out that Alex probably hadn’t filmed Succession in November-December (as he was still working on The Northman), but that he will be filming Succession or has already started filming Succession in New York City.

I even discussed his role on this show and the fact that this show is on HBO and won the Emmy.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> I don’t understand what you’re trying to say. I know that filming started in November and that Alex has joined this show. I agreed with that and even liked your post. I was just pointing out that Alex probably hadn’t filmed Succession in November-December (as he was still working on The Northman), but that he will be filming Succession or has already started filming Succession in New York City.
> 
> I even discussed his role on this show and the fact that this show is on HBO and won the Emmy.












						Succession season 3 has started filming – but a release date is harder to pin down
					

HBO and Sky's hit drama has started filming again




					www.techradar.com


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs. Kong is over $90 million in the US. (It’s over $415 million globally.)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> Godzilla vs. Kong is over $90 million in the US. (It’s over $415 million globally.)



That's actually really good, especially considering the pandemic.
Thanks to everyone for all the GvK interviews.

And the news on Succession is great! I'm glad to see he's got another job  HBO does love him.


----------



## MooCowmoo

Alexander Skarsgard sports a bit of scruff on casual NYC outing
					

Alexander Skarsgard was spotted sporting a bit of scruffed as he stepped out for a casual stroll in New York this Tuesday. The 44-year-old heartthrob threw on a hoodie with a pair of fashionably faded jeans.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies!
He's back in NYC. That was quick!

Here are the new pics from today in NYC (May 4, 2021):








Alexander Skarsgard was spotted sporting a bit of scruff as he stepped out for a casual stroll in New York this Tuesday.

The 44-year-old heartthrob threw on a hoodie that read Exodus on front with a pair of fashionably faded jeans, accessorizing with a pair of sleek black shades.

His latest outing comes after it emerged he has signed on for a recurring guest star role in the third season of critically-acclaimed series Succession, according to a Monday report from The Hollywood Reporter.









						Alexander Skarsgard sports a bit of scruff on casual NYC outing
					

Alexander Skarsgard was spotted sporting a bit of scruffed as he stepped out for a casual stroll in New York this Tuesday. The 44-year-old heartthrob threw on a hoodie with a pair of fashionably faded jeans.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




via



+ More:














Source:  *Getty*

HQs:













Source:  http://www.justjared.com/2021/05/04...spotted-out-in-nyc-following-succession-news/


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

MooCowmoo said:


> Alexander Skarsgard sports a bit of scruff on casual NYC outing
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard was spotted sporting a bit of scruffed as he stepped out for a casual stroll in New York this Tuesday. The 44-year-old heartthrob threw on a hoodie with a pair of fashionably faded jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Howdy stranger!

I was wondering if he was already back in NYC and yes he was. I've missed him being papped on the way back home from the gym. He hasn't missed it but I have!


----------



## StarrLady

I’m not great at responding to multiple posts so please bear with me.

Buckeye: Yes, the Box office of Godzilla vs. Kong is extremely good.

It is the best box office both domestically and globally, by a significant amount, since before the pandemic began. Seating capacity in theatres has been reduced and/or theatres even remain closed in many areas. Canada and Europe have not yet played the film much. And the film is still due to play in other major markets like Japan, Brazil, etc.

 MooCow and Santress: Thanks for the pics of Alex in NYC! I had a feeling he was currently in New York when they announced he’d be on season 3  of Succession yesterday. Very exciting news! I hope we get more sightings of him, I’ve missed him too.


----------



## bellebottomblues

Fantastic to see Alex out in the city.  He looks wonderful.  It's so good to see him.


----------



## Santress

...and more:















Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source: *Getty*


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Howdy stranger!
> 
> I was wondering if he was already back in NYC and yes he was. I've missed him being papped on the way back home from the gym. He hasn't missed it but I have!


‘Ello mate


----------



## Santress

From last night (May 8, 2021)/early this morning (May 9):




*Elon Musk & Grimes Join Alexander Skarsgard, Miley Cyrus & More Stars at 'Saturday Night Live' After-Party!*

Grimes and Elon Musk are out celebrating!

The couple stayed out until the early morning to party while celebrating the 49-year-old SpaceX founder’s debut hosting gig on Saturday Night Live on Saturday (May 8) in New York City.

There were many stars who also came out to party the night away.

Alexander Skarsgard and Succession‘s Nicholas Braun‘s enjoyed the night out alongside cast member Colin Jost and former cast member three time host, Chris Rock.

Source:  *Just Jared*









						Elon Musk & Grimes Join Alexander Skarsgard, Miley Cyrus & More Stars at ‘Saturday Night Live’ After-Party!
					

See the photos!




					www.justjared.com
				




Also found here:



and here:


----------



## bellebottomblues

I'm so happy to see him out socializing.  Sounds like an interesting crowd of people.  I like what he's wearing, too.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

It's weird to see him out socializing, like in the Before Times pre-covid.
I'll note that the CDC finally revised their guidelines on masks outdoors and no, he wouldn't need a mask if he's not going to spend extended time in crowded areas.
And it wouldn't surprise me if he's actually been in NYC awhile and is now partially/fully vaccinated.
And he looks good.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> It's weird to see him out socializing, like in the Before Times pre-covid.
> I'll note that the CDC finally revised their guidelines on masks outdoors and no, he wouldn't need a mask if he's not going to spend extended time in crowded areas.
> And it wouldn't surprise me if he's actually been in NYC awhile and is now partially/fully vaccinated.
> And he looks good.


Yes, I think he’s probably been partially/fully vaccinated too. It may have even been required before filming Succession in NYC.

He looks great! I am excited to see him play a mogul on Succession, it’s a terrific show.


----------



## StarrLady

“‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ crossed $92 million in the U.S. this weekend and has a shot of becoming the first pandemic-era movie to surpass $100 million at the domestic box office.”

”With $422 million at the global box office, the monster mashup has surpassed revenues for its predecessor, the poorly-reviewed, mega-budgeted ‘Godzilla: King of the Monsters’. That film, which was released in 2019, tapped out with $386 million.”


----------



## aussiefan

#GodzillaVsKong 
That’s freakin awesome  The movie is still being shown in Cinemas here in Australia.
I thought the movie was great fun and SFX were really good.


----------



## Santress

Recent pics of Alex in NYC (May 9, 2021):











*zkkomp*  Alexander Skarsgard in New York, May 9.



If this tweet is accurate, he was recently spotted getting vaccinated:

My friend got it at Javitz last week and the guy in front of him in line was actually the Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## aussiefan

Looking good Alex  hello, old gym bag.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Recent pics of Alex in NYC (May 9, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5080396
> View attachment 5080397
> View attachment 5080398
> View attachment 5080399
> View attachment 5080400
> View attachment 5080401
> View attachment 5080402
> View attachment 5080403
> 
> 
> *zkkomp*  Alexander Skarsgard in New York, May 9.
> 
> 
> 
> If this tweet is accurate, he was recently spotted getting vaccinated:
> 
> My friend got it at Javitz last week and the guy in front of him in line was actually the Alexander Skarsgard




i have only seen that alex usually beanie


----------



## Santress

According to this account, these are from yesterday (May 13, 2021) in New York:






*divesetcelebre*  Alexander Skarsgard  after having lunch in NYC (13.05.2021)



+ More:



















*zkkomp*  Alexander Skarsgard in New York, May 13.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> According to this account, these are from yesterday (May 13, 2021) in New York:
> 
> View attachment 5083454
> View attachment 5083455
> View attachment 5083456
> 
> 
> *divesetcelebre*  Alexander Skarsgard  after having lunch in NYC (13.05.2021)




With whom? meaning lunch


----------



## StarrLady

We have a release date for The Northman.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> According to this account, these are from yesterday (May 13, 2021) in New York:
> 
> View attachment 5083454
> View attachment 5083455
> View attachment 5083456
> 
> 
> *divesetcelebre*  Alexander Skarsgard  after having lunch in NYC (13.05.2021)
> 
> 
> 
> + More:
> 
> View attachment 5083630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083636
> 
> 
> *zkkomp*  Alexander Skarsgard in New York, May 13.




Thanks for all the new pics. It's nice to see him out and about on a regular basis.



M.Skarsgård said:


> With whom? meaning lunch


I'm not sure how anyone can tell who he had lunch with considering all we've got to go on is a shot of a person's knee and part of their leg.



StarrLady said:


> We have a release date for The Northman.




Thanks!

I'm surprised by the date, I was expecting something closer to the end of the year.


----------



## StarrLady

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm surprised by the date, I was expecting something closer to the end of the year.


I know, I thought that too. It could be because they originally said The Northman would come out at the end of this year? Perhaps the big delay in filming (due to COVID-19) caused the release date to be later too? I’m a bit disappointed because it means that we have to wait a bit later. At the same time, this seems like a good date, probably around the holiday long weekend.


----------



## map77

...


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

StarrLady said:


> I know, I thought that too. It could be because they originally said The Northman would come out at the end of this year? Perhaps the big delay in filming (due to COVID-19) caused the release date to be later too? I’m a bit disappointed because it means that we have to wait a bit later. At the same time, this seems like a good date, probably around the holiday long weekend.



Selfishly I was hoping for this year, because I want promo. And end of the year usually means the studio thinks it might be awards worthy. 
But even before the pandemic what was considered the usual movie release scheduled was evolving, and now it's really in flux. 



map77 said:


> View attachment 5085221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## map77

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Selfishly I was hoping for this year, because I want promo. And end of the year usually means the studio thinks it might be awards worthy.
> But even before the pandemic what was considered the usual movie release scheduled was evolving, and now it's really in flux.
> 
> 
> Source?



Friend of mine find on deuxmoi, think he was spotted by a fan


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

map77 said:


> Friend of mine find on deuxmoi, think he was spotted by a fan


I figured it was probably DM, I'm just into the whole credit your sources thing.
I'll note that that Google tells me it's a bar not too far from where he lives, so probably isn't mistaken identity.
He's back in NYC and now that it's mostly reopened and he's apparently been vaxxed, he's being Mr. Social.


----------



## StarrLady

“Meanwhile, in arbitrary milestones, Godzilla vs. Kong has now earned $427 million worldwide, above the $426.5 million global cume of Bad Boys for Life. That makes the Warner Bros. and Legendary MonsterVerse sequel the biggest-grossing Hollywood title of both 2021 and 2020.”



”After seven weeks, the monster mashup has collected $95 million. If it keeps chugging along on the big screen, it could become the first COVID-era release to cross $100 million at the domestic box office.”


----------



## Santress

New pics of Alex in NYC today (May 17, 2021):








*Alexander Skarsgard enjoys a relaxed outing in sunny NYC after joining cast of HBO's Succession*

He's joining the cast of the acclaimed HBO series Succession for its third season.

And on Monday, Alexander Skarsgard was spotted enjoying a relaxing trip to a Manhattan eatery.

The actor, 44, stopped off at an outdoor table for some refreshment during his solo outing in New York City.

The Swedish-born star was dressed casually on the sunny day in a white t-shirt and pale blue jeans with Adidas trainers.

He added a pair of black-framed sunglasses and sported some designer stubble.

Source:









						Alexander Skarsgard enjoys relaxed outing in sunny NYC
					

The actor, 44, stopped off at an outdoor table for some refreshment during his solo outing in Manhattan.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




HQs:

*Alexander Skarsgard Basks in the Sun While Out for the Day*

Alexander Skarsgard is loving the warm weather!

The 44-year-old Emmy- and Golden Globe-winning actor shared a laugh with a waitress as he grabbed lunch outside on Monday afternoon (May 17) in New York City.

Alex looked cool in a white T-shirt, jeans, and sunglasses as he stepped out for a bite to eat.

After lunch, Alex soaked up the sunny weather as he waited to cross the street as he continued on with his day.
















Source:









						Alexander Skarsgard Basks in the Sun While Out for the Day
					

See the photos!




					www.justjared.com
				




via




*ALEXANDER SKARSGARD REVEALS HIS LOVE FOR BRAZIL! | INSIDE WARNER
Warner Channel Brasil*




*INTERVIEWS WITH MILLIE BOBBY BROWN, ALEXANDER SKARGARD AND ELENCO DE GODZILLA VS KONG | INSIDE WARNER
Warner Channel Brasil*



via

*valentinapulgariin* the crush of all mothers (and human beings) is alexander skarsgard and we chatted about his film #godzillavskong and also about traveling around brazil! write down the tips of this beautiful one! 

to watch the full interview with your mamis, it's on youtube at @warnerchannelbrasil, on the bio link!  #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## bellebottomblues

Well now, if that isn't a big bunch of smiling sunshine reaching us today!  Sigh!   He is a stunning man.  I've developed a fondness for the new boyish haircut, too.

Thanks for the pictures, Santress.


----------



## StarrLady

This is a great article about The Northman and worth reading.

 ‘“I don’t get a lot of writer’s block, because it’s all based on research”, filmmaker Robert Eggers once told Indiewire. Fans of the director shouldn’t be too surprised to hear that, as Eggers’ two features so far, “The Witch” and “The Lighthouse”, are memorable for their painstaking attention to detail and historical accuracy. Eggers doesn’t just recreate his settings (1690s New England for “The Witch”, 19th century seafarers for “The Lighthouse”), he resurrects them by finding real props from the era and more. All of this bodes well for “The Northman”, the director’s upcoming Viking epic, which gives him his biggest budget yet to play with and a 10th century setting that is sure to look spectacular and immersive on the big screen’.


----------



## map77

great article ( from page 6 the translation )


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Can it be true that Alex's role has been acting already


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://scontent-iad3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/190166021_1853869505001290_9160170153432946031_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&ccb=1-3&_nc_sid=ae9488&_nc_ohc=Sr2T578_i24AX_4yEee&_nc_ht=scontent-iad3-2.xx&oh=81d259de58d3824c74eda8dd03e3270e&oe=60D16B26


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://twitter.com/TimWil014/status/1397197663481827334


----------



## StarrLady

M.Skarsgård said:


> https://twitter.com/TimWil014/status/1397197663481827334
> 
> View attachment 5092651


Well this is interesting information. It could mean that Alex could still be filming Succession, just in another location. Hopefully, we learn more about his possible further involvement soon.


----------



## StarrLady

There are still plans to release Godzilla vs. Kong in more international markets, including in Europe.


----------



## AmazingAmy

StarrLady said:


> Well this is interesting information. It could mean that Alex could still be filming Succession, just in another location. Hopefully, we learn more about his possible further involvement soon.



Omg, he's going to be in Succession?! I can't wait for S3 now lol


----------



## Santress

An old interview from the March promo for *G vs. K* recently shared by *Aftonbladet*:

*Alexander Skarsgård: "No one will see the film for me"*

by Jan-Olov Andersson

This is how it finally became the Swedish premiere of this year's first really big Hollywood film: “Godzilla vs. Kong ”.

Starring: Alexander Skarsgård, 44.

In competition with the entire world press, I got an interview of 13 minutes and 24 seconds.

On Tuesday 1 June, Sweden's largest cinema chain Filmstaden will finally reopen. Around the world, film companies have postponed the release dates of their films time and time again, waiting for the corona pandemic to decrease and, in the long run, perhaps disappear. While in many countries the Hollywood show "Godzilla vs. Kong ”(the title says it all about…) premiered at the end of March, Sweden has postponed the premiere time and time again, until last Friday.

The monster film cost about SEK 1.6 billion. It has now recorded 3.6 billion, more than any other Hollywood film during the pandemic.

In mid-March, Alexander Skarsgård sat for a couple of days and did Zoom interviews with the entire world press. Everything was handled from London. No special treatment for Swedish media. Even though Alexander and I could have banged on each other in no more than ten minutes…

Stayed in Stockholm

He plays the geologist Dr. Nathan Lind, one of the people who will move the giant gorilla from Skull Island to another place. Various other tours in the plot follow, but above all King Kong gets into a fight with the dinosaur-like monster Godzilla, the result of radiation after an atomic bomb test.

Alexander, how come you are home in Stockholm?

- I filmed in Ireland for six months, in the Viking adventure "The Northman". Normally I live in New York, but there was a very high spread of infection and people were anxious about it, so I went to Stockholm over Christmas and New Year and stayed, it has been great.

What attracted you to play Dr. Nathan Lind?

- We who play the people in these films, our function is to give the audience an entrance to King Kong and Godzilla. The characters can be very flat. Or be a tough guy , a military. But there is enough adrenaline and testosterone between the monsters, I felt it was fun that Nathan Lind is a geologist, quite skeptical of everything and a little cowardly.

- It is also a good ego check for a narcissistic actor to be in a film like this. Absolutely no one will see it because they are curious about Dr. Nathan Lind (laughs), they are the monster fighters they are looking for.

Hawaii and Australia

Well-paid Hollywood actors sometimes talk about doing one for you, one for them . In other words, a film for oneself, something you are passionate about, and one for the film company, something more commercial that pays rent and food.

- That's not really the case for me. I had been in some amazing TV series. "The little drummer girl" (after the John le Carré novel) about the Middle East conflict. And "Big little lies" (after Liane Moriarty's novel). They were more character driven and dark. And somewhere you are still that 7-year-old boy in the schoolyard who finds it incredibly fun to be part of a mammoth project where Godzilla and King Kong fight on an aircraft carrier. Going to Hawaii and Australia and just being lazy for six months, it tickles nerves other than the darkness and depth of the two TV series I mentioned. In addition, I knew and liked the director Adam Wingard before.

- But of course it is better paid for a project like this than for a small indie film in the US

Slipper dad's sofa
What do you do for fun with the money, then? You can not even go and see your favorite team Hammarby play football right now ..?

- No sorry. But I have lived in New York and the United States for 17 years. Now I have acquired an apartment on Södermalm in Stockholm. This is where I put the money. When I have now finally got a den on Söder as well, I do not have to sleep on my father's sofa when I am at home.

Everyone here knows who you are. How is it in New York, what do people recognize you from most there?

- It's a lot of Tarzan. Still "True blood", actually. And absolutely "Big little lies" for that series got a lot of attention.

Alexander Skarsgård won several acting awards for his role as the abusive husband of Nicole Kidman , including an Emmy.

- I did not expect at all to get so much attention for that role. It is a character that moves out in the periphery. Sure, the scenes are important for the story, but they are not so many. And so they found a way to get me into the second season as well. But otherwise, the series Nicole, Reese ( Witherspoon ), Shailene ( Woodley ) and Laura Dern , are fantastic actresses.

Skied with Prince Harry
The last time Alexander was featured was in the HBO series "The stand", after Stephen King's dystopian "Time of the Plague". There he played the heavyweight Randall Flagg.

- When I was young I was a big Stephen King fan. Read "Cujo", "Pestens tid" and the other books. Randall Flagg is an incredible character. There is such a darkness, he enjoys in a sadistic way, a fun role to play.

One of the big news events of the spring was the Oprah Winfrey interview with Prince Harry and Meghan Markle , the defectors from the British royal family.
In 2013, Alexander took part in a charity project, Walking with the wounded , where celebrities skied to the South Pole. Prince Harry was one of the participants who finally reached the South Pole, in minus 35 degrees.

How do you see the uprising around him this spring?

- I have not followed that properly, have not seen the Oprah interview. Our adventure took a month. We were a total of 21 skiers, an absolutely incredible experience, it was magical.
- Harry was a very nice guy, incredibly relaxed and easy to deal with. I think he thought it was great that we treated him like one of the gang, anyone, we drove with him like with everyone else

You did not call him Sir Harry?

- No, nothing like that.

Back in New York
Then the English PR woman breaks in and says that the conversation is over. Nine seconds remain of my 13 minutes and 24 seconds.

- See you in the South, Alexander has time to say.

We have not done that. Because now he's in New York. Not just to be in his second home, but to record the third season of the successful and award-winning HBO series "Succession" right now. A rather dark story about a successful but dysfunctional media family. Alexander is one of the new actors in the cast, as the tech expert and business leader Lukas Matsson.

Source:









						Alexander Skarsgård: Ingen kommer att se filmen för mig
					

Så blev det äntligen Sverige-premiär på årets första riktigt stora Hollywood-film: ”Godzilla vs. Kong”. I huvudrollen: A




					www.aftonbladet.se
				




Translation by Google Translate


----------



## Santress

Shared this morning (June 5, 2021):

*tskantz * Throwback to when the tactics for the Swedish Cup were set  GOLD  #advancedcoaching #hammarby


----------



## map77

seems that they continue to film in italy, who knows if there is Alex...


----------



## map77




----------



## StarrLady

It seems that Alex has been in LA with some of his Stand teammates as this was posted today. (Sorry, I didn’t see that Map77 had posted this.)



This was also posted today.


----------



## Santress

Announced today (June 10, 2021):


*Alexander Skarsgård Reads “The Lighthouse” for Sleep Cycle*

Award-winning actor lends his voice to a story designed to help users fall asleep

June 10, 2021
GOTHENBURG, Sweden--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sleep Cycle, the world’s most popular sleep tracking application, today announced the launch of “The Lighthouse”, a soothing sleep aid story narrated by Emmy and Golden Globe winning actor Alexander Skarsgård. Known for his roles in True Blood, Tarzan and Big Little Lies, Skarsgård most recently joined the cast of HBO’s Succession.

“Throughout the process of writing ‘The Lighthouse', we had Mr. Skarsgård in mind”

Tweet this
“As a Swedish native, I was honored to collaborate with Sleep Cycle on this project,” said Skarsgård. “It’s my hope that the soothing journey within ‘The Lighthouse’ brings listeners the peace and relaxation they need for a good night’s sleep.”

With a combination of guided meditations, music and poetry, natural soundscapes, ASMR and sleep stories, Sleep Cycle’s collection of Sleep Aid content helps users relax and gently fall asleep. The application uses patented sound analysis technology to analyze users’ sleep and generate comprehensive nightly sleep reports. Findings from these reports empower users to understand their sleep patterns, including sleep regularity, snoring, sleep talking, and how daily activities affect sleep -- insights users can then leverage to improve their sleep. This collaboration with Skarsgård is yet another extension of the company’s mission to improve global sleep quality.

“Our Sleep Aid library helps millions of users around the world to wind down, relax and drift off to sleep each night,” said Carl Johan Hederoth, CEO of Sleep Cycle. “We’re excited to launch a thoughtfully-crafted story tailored for Mr. Skarsgård and grateful to him for lending his voice to ‘The Lighthouse’.”

“Throughout the process of writing ‘The Lighthouse', we had Mr. Skarsgård in mind,” said novelist and Sleep Cycle’s Head of Content, Andreas Roman. “Hearing his voice bring the story to life through his interpretation of the piece made it all the more special.”

Incorporating sleep stories into one’s bedtime routine can help reduce stress and relax the mind for a good night’s sleep. To learn more about Sleep Cycle’s Sleep Aid library and listen to “The Lighthouse” written by Andreas Roman and narrated by Alexander Skarsgård, click here.

About Sleep Cycle

With millions of daily active users and over two billion nights analyzed in over 150 countries, Sleep Cycle is the leading sleep application and one of the most used digital sleep solutions in the world. Sleep Cycle's mission is to improve global health by empowering people to sleep better, and since the launch in 2009 Sleep Cycle has helped millions of people understand their sleep habits and improve their sleep. The mobile application helps users fall asleep more easily, track sleep patterns through the night, and wakes users up in the light-sleep phase, providing valuable insights designed to improve sleep quality. Sleep Cycle is one of the world’s most comprehensive sources of sleep data, contributing to sleep research and coverage of sleep all over the world. Sleep Cycle’s head office is located in Gothenburg, Sweden, and the company has 27 employees.









						Alexander Skarsgård Reads “The Lighthouse” for Sleep Cycle
					

Sleep Cycle announces the launch of “The Lighthouse”, a soothing sleep aid story narrated by Emmy and Golden Globe winning actor Alexander Skarsgård.



					www.businesswire.com
				




via






You can listen to a sample here:









						Alexander Skarsgård Reads 'The Lighthouse' Sleep Story - Sleep Cycle
					

Fall asleep to the voice of Alexander Skarsgård as he narrates a relaxing story about traveling across oceans, designed to help listeners get a good night’s sleep.




					www.sleepcycle.com


----------



## map77

Santress said:


> Announced today (June 10, 2021):
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård Reads “The Lighthouse” for Sleep Cycle*
> 
> Award-winning actor lends his voice to a story designed to help users fall asleep
> 
> June 10, 2021
> GOTHENBURG, Sweden--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sleep Cycle, the world’s most popular sleep tracking application, today announced the launch of “The Lighthouse”, a soothing sleep aid story narrated by Emmy and Golden Globe winning actor Alexander Skarsgård. Known for his roles in True Blood, Tarzan and Big Little Lies, Skarsgård most recently joined the cast of HBO’s Succession.
> 
> “Throughout the process of writing ‘The Lighthouse', we had Mr. Skarsgård in mind”
> 
> Tweet this
> “As a Swedish native, I was honored to collaborate with Sleep Cycle on this project,” said Skarsgård. “It’s my hope that the soothing journey within ‘The Lighthouse’ brings listeners the peace and relaxation they need for a good night’s sleep.”
> 
> With a combination of guided meditations, music and poetry, natural soundscapes, ASMR and sleep stories, Sleep Cycle’s collection of Sleep Aid content helps users relax and gently fall asleep. The application uses patented sound analysis technology to analyze users’ sleep and generate comprehensive nightly sleep reports. Findings from these reports empower users to understand their sleep patterns, including sleep regularity, snoring, sleep talking, and how daily activities affect sleep -- insights users can then leverage to improve their sleep. This collaboration with Skarsgård is yet another extension of the company’s mission to improve global sleep quality.
> 
> “Our Sleep Aid library helps millions of users around the world to wind down, relax and drift off to sleep each night,” said Carl Johan Hederoth, CEO of Sleep Cycle. “We’re excited to launch a thoughtfully-crafted story tailored for Mr. Skarsgård and grateful to him for lending his voice to ‘The Lighthouse’.”
> 
> “Throughout the process of writing ‘The Lighthouse', we had Mr. Skarsgård in mind,” said novelist and Sleep Cycle’s Head of Content, Andreas Roman. “Hearing his voice bring the story to life through his interpretation of the piece made it all the more special.”
> 
> Incorporating sleep stories into one’s bedtime routine can help reduce stress and relax the mind for a good night’s sleep. To learn more about Sleep Cycle’s Sleep Aid library and listen to “The Lighthouse” written by Andreas Roman and narrated by Alexander Skarsgård, click here.
> 
> About Sleep Cycle
> 
> With millions of daily active users and over two billion nights analyzed in over 150 countries, Sleep Cycle is the leading sleep application and one of the most used digital sleep solutions in the world. Sleep Cycle's mission is to improve global health by empowering people to sleep better, and since the launch in 2009 Sleep Cycle has helped millions of people understand their sleep habits and improve their sleep. The mobile application helps users fall asleep more easily, track sleep patterns through the night, and wakes users up in the light-sleep phase, providing valuable insights designed to improve sleep quality. Sleep Cycle is one of the world’s most comprehensive sources of sleep data, contributing to sleep research and coverage of sleep all over the world. Sleep Cycle’s head office is located in Gothenburg, Sweden, and the company has 27 employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård Reads “The Lighthouse” for Sleep Cycle
> 
> 
> Sleep Cycle announces the launch of “The Lighthouse”, a soothing sleep aid story narrated by Emmy and Golden Globe winning actor Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> 
> 
> www.businesswire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106736
> 
> 
> You can listen to a sample here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård Reads 'The Lighthouse' Sleep Story - Sleep Cycle
> 
> 
> Fall asleep to the voice of Alexander Skarsgård as he narrates a relaxing story about traveling across oceans, designed to help listeners get a good night’s sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sleepcycle.com



❤❤❤ his voice


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Announced today (June 10, 2021):
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgård Reads “The Lighthouse” for Sleep Cycle*
> 
> Award-winning actor lends his voice to a story designed to help users fall asleep
> 
> June 10, 2021
> GOTHENBURG, Sweden--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sleep Cycle, the world’s most popular sleep tracking application, today announced the launch of “The Lighthouse”, a soothing sleep aid story narrated by Emmy and Golden Globe winning actor Alexander Skarsgård. Known for his roles in True Blood, Tarzan and Big Little Lies, Skarsgård most recently joined the cast of HBO’s Succession.
> 
> “Throughout the process of writing ‘The Lighthouse', we had Mr. Skarsgård in mind”
> 
> Tweet this
> “As a Swedish native, I was honored to collaborate with Sleep Cycle on this project,” said Skarsgård. “It’s my hope that the soothing journey within ‘The Lighthouse’ brings listeners the peace and relaxation they need for a good night’s sleep.”
> 
> With a combination of guided meditations, music and poetry, natural soundscapes, ASMR and sleep stories, Sleep Cycle’s collection of Sleep Aid content helps users relax and gently fall asleep. The application uses patented sound analysis technology to analyze users’ sleep and generate comprehensive nightly sleep reports. Findings from these reports empower users to understand their sleep patterns, including sleep regularity, snoring, sleep talking, and how daily activities affect sleep -- insights users can then leverage to improve their sleep. This collaboration with Skarsgård is yet another extension of the company’s mission to improve global sleep quality.
> 
> “Our Sleep Aid library helps millions of users around the world to wind down, relax and drift off to sleep each night,” said Carl Johan Hederoth, CEO of Sleep Cycle. “We’re excited to launch a thoughtfully-crafted story tailored for Mr. Skarsgård and grateful to him for lending his voice to ‘The Lighthouse’.”
> 
> “Throughout the process of writing ‘The Lighthouse', we had Mr. Skarsgård in mind,” said novelist and Sleep Cycle’s Head of Content, Andreas Roman. “Hearing his voice bring the story to life through his interpretation of the piece made it all the more special.”
> 
> Incorporating sleep stories into one’s bedtime routine can help reduce stress and relax the mind for a good night’s sleep. To learn more about Sleep Cycle’s Sleep Aid library and listen to “The Lighthouse” written by Andreas Roman and narrated by Alexander Skarsgård, click here.
> 
> About Sleep Cycle
> 
> With millions of daily active users and over two billion nights analyzed in over 150 countries, Sleep Cycle is the leading sleep application and one of the most used digital sleep solutions in the world. Sleep Cycle's mission is to improve global health by empowering people to sleep better, and since the launch in 2009 Sleep Cycle has helped millions of people understand their sleep habits and improve their sleep. The mobile application helps users fall asleep more easily, track sleep patterns through the night, and wakes users up in the light-sleep phase, providing valuable insights designed to improve sleep quality. Sleep Cycle is one of the world’s most comprehensive sources of sleep data, contributing to sleep research and coverage of sleep all over the world. Sleep Cycle’s head office is located in Gothenburg, Sweden, and the company has 27 employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård Reads “The Lighthouse” for Sleep Cycle
> 
> 
> Sleep Cycle announces the launch of “The Lighthouse”, a soothing sleep aid story narrated by Emmy and Golden Globe winning actor Alexander Skarsgård.
> 
> 
> 
> www.businesswire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106736
> 
> 
> You can listen to a sample here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård Reads 'The Lighthouse' Sleep Story - Sleep Cycle
> 
> 
> Fall asleep to the voice of Alexander Skarsgård as he narrates a relaxing story about traveling across oceans, designed to help listeners get a good night’s sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sleepcycle.com



Oh that's great!
I wish they had a Swedish version though, I love it when he speaks Swedish.

Also, it amuses me that he's narrating a story called The Lighthouse, because Robert Egger's previous movie was the Lighthouse. Definitely not a soothing and relaxing movie!


----------



## AB Negative

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Oh that's great!
> I wish they had a Swedish version though, I love it when he speaks Swedish.
> 
> Also, it amuses me that he's narrating a story called The Lighthouse, because Robert Egger's previous movie was the Lighthouse. Definitely not a soothing and relaxing movie!


WE can all now go to sleep being caressed by Alex's voice in bed.  Wow.


----------



## map77

Baby Alex ❤ source:


----------



## map77

Alex


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndGnfyltQn8&t=3s


----------



## koka44

Hello everyone 
New poster here  been lurking for. A couple of weeks now.i obviously didn’t read the whole thing but read enough to enjoy my time to join. Also wanna mention that there are couple of members I really enjoyed their input and banter.I even went back and read a little from the older threads. It’s very interesting to me to read about how people viewed Alexander in the past and how he turns to be. I have the question to the people who’ve been following him for a long time if you’d like to answer: what do you think of how Alexander career turned out to be¿ did your opinion of him changed over the years¿ thank you all for the effort and have a good day )


----------



## map77

In the comments, someone wrote that Alex was there.. but i'm not able to find him


----------



## map77

koka44 said:


> Hello everyone
> New poster here  been lurking for. A couple of weeks now.i obviously didn’t read the whole thing but read enough to enjoy my time to join. Also wanna mention that there are couple of members I really enjoyed their input and banter.I even went back and read a little from the older threads. It’s very interesting to me to read about how people viewed Alexander in the past and how he turns to be. I have the question to the people who’ve been following him for a long time if you’d like to answer: what do you think of how Alexander career turned out to be¿ did your opinion of him changed over the years¿ thank you all for the effort and have a good day )


always saw him as the kind of actor who put himself in new challenges and not only in choosing confident and simple roles....... i adore him in Mute, but ,unluck, he is really understimate as an actor, he really deserve more and i can't wait to see him in The Northman


----------



## Santress

Welcome, Koka! 

An oldie but goodie recently shared on twitter:


----------



## Santress

A tiny glimpse shared yesterday (June 18, 2021).
Is that him? The beard throws me off.



Source:  The June 18, 2021 insta story of jaowan









						Johan (@jaowan) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,869 Followers, 1,694 Following, 696 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Johan (@jaowan)




					www.instagram.com
				






			https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/98934035_301339785063085_6978193414602618609_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjY1Ni5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0IiwicWVfZ3JvdXBzIjoiW1wiaWdfd2ViX2RlbGl2ZXJ5X3Z0c19vdGZcIl0ifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=1i1SRNX2DN8AX9ffUXg&tn=zHpcPG3Jetk_nLaf&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&vs=17961637570428434_2397200446&_nc_vs=HBkcFQAYJEdCT2Q1UVd0YXRnaUVSSUJBUEgyVzBQd2hkZGdidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJtK31d36qrU%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAGTMzMzMzMxgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=29b39aa17a&ccb=7-4&oe=60D026FB&oh=9da1eed03bb97482609e1f90b24bd5ce&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1


----------



## M.Skarsgård

But I can't say 100% Is this really Alex or someone else


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> A tiny glimpse shared yesterday (June 18, 2021).
> Is that him? The beard throws me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The June 18, 2021 insta story of jaowan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan (@jaowan) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 1,869 Followers, 1,694 Following, 696 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Johan (@jaowan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/98934035_301339785063085_6978193414602618609_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjY1Ni5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0IiwicWVfZ3JvdXBzIjoiW1wiaWdfd2ViX2RlbGl2ZXJ5X3Z0c19vdGZcIl0ifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=1i1SRNX2DN8AX9ffUXg&tn=zHpcPG3Jetk_nLaf&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&vs=17961637570428434_2397200446&_nc_vs=HBkcFQAYJEdCT2Q1UVd0YXRnaUVSSUJBUEgyVzBQd2hkZGdidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJtK31d36qrU%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAGTMzMzMzMxgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=29b39aa17a&ccb=7-4&oe=60D026FB&oh=9da1eed03bb97482609e1f90b24bd5ce&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1




at least i recognized dada (and alex I'm not quite 100% sure if it was alex or someone else)


----------



## map77

Santress said:


> A tiny glimpse shared yesterday (June 18, 2021).
> Is that him? The beard throws me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The June 18, 2021 insta story of jaowan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan (@jaowan) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 1,869 Followers, 1,694 Following, 696 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Johan (@jaowan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/98934035_301339785063085_6978193414602618609_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjY1Ni5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0IiwicWVfZ3JvdXBzIjoiW1wiaWdfd2ViX2RlbGl2ZXJ5X3Z0c19vdGZcIl0ifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=1i1SRNX2DN8AX9ffUXg&tn=zHpcPG3Jetk_nLaf&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&vs=17961637570428434_2397200446&_nc_vs=HBkcFQAYJEdCT2Q1UVd0YXRnaUVSSUJBUEgyVzBQd2hkZGdidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJtK31d36qrU%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAGTMzMzMzMxgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=29b39aa17a&ccb=7-4&oe=60D026FB&oh=9da1eed03bb97482609e1f90b24bd5ce&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1



Looks like him


----------



## Kitkath70

He‘s way over to the right. You just get a glimpse of him.


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs. Kong made over $100 million at the domestic (US) box office.


----------



## koka44

map77 said:


> always saw him as the kind of actor who put himself in new challenges and not only in choosing confident and simple roles....... i adore him in Mute, but ,unluck, he is really understimate as an actor, he really deserve more and i can't wait to see him in The Northman


 exactly my thought. I am very surprised he is not more known or have more iconic roles considering his talent. I know Hollywood is crazy and unfair but when I see other actors who are not more talented than him but their careers are in a much better place. I am bit confused. like I said I am a recent fan so I still do not have enough information but from what I read in the past threads I get the impression that people had more hopes for his career after TB, maybe it is a personal choice, maybe not having the right people around him or maybe he is just unlucky. I read a post somewhere that he wanted to do theater in NYC but it did not work and that depressed him not sure how true that is.  My first work for him was Mute which I loved his acting in it but not the movie itself. My favorite so far is War On Everyone. Lets hope The Northman will do well next year.


----------



## koka44

Santress than you for the welcome  and I know you get this a lot but seriously your effort in posting the pictures and links are amazing so thanks for that too


----------



## StarrLady

I know I already posted about “Godzilla vs. Kong” reaching the $100 million mark domestically. But this article from Variety also discusses the formidable worldwide box office of $442.5 million.

Here are some excerpts:

”In a long-awaited box office milestone, ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ has finally hit the $100 million mark in the U.S.”

”At the international box office, ‘Godzilla vs. Kong’ has been a huge hit with ticket sales reaching $342 million. Combined, the tentpole has amassed $442.5 million worldwide. That’s notably more money than its franchise predecessor, 2019’s ‘Godzilla: King of the Monsters’, grossed during pre-pandemic times...that film tapped out with $386 million globally.”


----------



## Kitkath70

koka44 said:


> exactly my thought. I am very surprised he is not more known or have more iconic roles considering his talent. I know Hollywood is crazy and unfair but when I see other actors who are not more talented than him but their careers are in a much better place. I am bit confused. like I said I am a recent fan so I still do not have enough information but from what I read in the past threads I get the impression that people had more hopes for his career after TB, maybe it is a personal choice, maybe not having the right people around him or maybe he is just unlucky. I read a post somewhere that he wanted to do theater in NYC but it did not work and that depressed him not sure how true that is.  My first work for him was Mute which I loved his acting in it but not the movie itself. My favorite so far is War On Everyone. Lets hope The Northman will do well next year.


Welcome Koka!  Once you learn more about Alex and his career, you will realize that he prefers working with certain actors and directors on projects that he finds interesting and challenging.  He’s not all about the big budget movies. Though he’s done a few of those.  He is very deliberate in his choices. After TB he had what he calls “F’ You money“ that gave him the freedom to choose more demanding roles in smaller movies.  Watch
What Maise Knew, The East and Diary of a Teenage Girl to see some of his best performances.  Also The Aftermath and The Stand were good too. He is mapping out a career much like his fathers as a very strong character actor which will give him longevity.   Probably his best role to date was in Big Little Lies for which he won an Emmy, Golden Globe and a SAG award.  He’s hardly unlucky.


----------



## koka44

Thank you for the welcome* Kitkath70:smile:*
Well of course he is hardly unlucky, maybe that is not the word I should've used. I watched TDOATG and even though it was a great movie, it's not well known. Did not watch BLL  yet but I heard great stuff about it.  as for movies with big budget, some of them have characters with depth not all of them are about CGI and superheroes. I see your point that this might be his personal choice and lol at the “F’ You money did he actually say these words . I just want him to be more recognized than he is now, because there are so many talentless stupid people who are more famous and get parts in great movies which is unfair. I am not sure if its his thing but i wish he can work with Christopher Nolan one day


----------



## map77

Alexander Skarsgård Starring in Brandon Cronenberg’s Sci-Fi Thriller ‘Infinity Pool’
					

Alexander Skarsgård will star in Brandon Cronenberg’s “Infinity Pool,” a sci-fi thriller about a vacation that takes a twist. Neon, the studio behind “Parasite,” will co-fin…




					variety.com


----------



## StarrLady

map77 said:


> Alexander Skarsgård Starring in Brandon Cronenberg’s Sci-Fi Thriller ‘Infinity Pool’
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård will star in Brandon Cronenberg’s “Infinity Pool,” a sci-fi thriller about a vacation that takes a twist. Neon, the studio behind “Parasite,” will co-fin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


According to Deadline Hollywood, Alex will also be an executive producer (in addition to starring in the film).

”Skarsgard will serve as EP.”


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

map77 said:


> Alexander Skarsgård Starring in Brandon Cronenberg’s Sci-Fi Thriller ‘Infinity Pool’
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård will star in Brandon Cronenberg’s “Infinity Pool,” a sci-fi thriller about a vacation that takes a twist. Neon, the studio behind “Parasite,” will co-fin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com





StarrLady said:


> According to Deadline Hollywood, Alex will also be an executive producer (in addition to starring in the film).
> 
> ”Skarsgard will serve as EP.”





A new job, and one that's back to the off-beat indie vibe. I'm wondering what all he's doing as EP, though I'm glad he's finally going with that side, getting involved with the business side of the movies.

And it looks like the movie starts filming in Croatia in September:


"Principal photography is scheduled to begin on September 6 on the project, which Telefilm Canada and the Croatian Film Fund are also co-financing. Celluloid Dreams handles international sales. "

https://www.screendaily.com/news/al...-infinity-pool-for-neon-topic/5160821.article


ETA: apparently they'd hoped to have started filming around now, instead of September. And this little bit of info sounds interesting, though I don't know what 'uncanny location' is supposed to mean ETA (I can't seem to cut/paste from the site):

https://www.kftv.com/news/2020/11/17/cronenbergs-infinity-pool-to-film-in-croatia-and-hungary


----------



## Santress

That is great news!
Thanks for the updates, ladies.


----------



## Santress

Oldies but goodies shared today (June 23, 2021):






*chicdriven*  Best memory of Tokyo. I was doing a private tour of #asakusatemple and was brought on top of a building in front for a top view. Lo and behold, we saw #alexanderskarsgård, who was in Tokyo for the Tarzan premiere. Being a big #trueblood fan, I approached for a photo. First, we took one with his glasses on, and then he said, wait, let’s do that again without my sunglasses on. #swoon #tbt #throwbackpic #hollywoodencounters


----------



## map77

StarrLady said:


> According to Deadline Hollywood, Alex will also be an executive producer (in addition to starring in the film).
> 
> ”Skarsgard will serve as EP.”



So happy for him


----------



## map77

BuckeyeChicago said:


> A new job, and one that's back to the off-beat indie vibe. I'm wondering what all he's doing as EP, though I'm glad he's finally going with that side, getting involved with the business side of the movies.
> 
> And it looks like the movie starts filming in Croatia in September:
> 
> 
> "Principal photography is scheduled to begin on September 6 on the project, which Telefilm Canada and the Croatian Film Fund are also co-financing. Celluloid Dreams handles international sales. "
> 
> https://www.screendaily.com/news/al...-infinity-pool-for-neon-topic/5160821.article
> 
> 
> ETA: apparently they'd hoped to have started filming around now, instead of September. And this little bit of info sounds interesting, though I don't know what 'uncanny location' is supposed to mean ETA (I can't seem to cut/paste from the site):
> 
> https://www.kftv.com/news/2020/11/17/cronenbergs-infinity-pool-to-film-in-croatia-and-hungary


Totally agree with you, so excited see him as EP


----------



## sdkitty

I'm late to the game watching True Blood.  He's kinda hot in an evil way on that show


----------



## koka44

I am very curious what is his role as EP exactly? is he involved in more than just the financial side? I really hope he talks about more in his interviews.  It's very cool that he is becoming an EP in his movie, I thought this was just gonna be for The Northman as he said it was a movie he had been working to get it done for years. it seems that he liked it and will continue to do it. 
Off Topic:
something really annoyed me about Alexander's interviews is that they are all the same, I read old and new and it's very repeative. (not sure is this because I am reading a lot of them at the same time )  and I do not know if it is  the journalist fault or his team fault as I am sure the talking points are approved by them? like seriously how many times he'll talk about why he quit acting when he was 13 . when I was watching the press interview for WOE I Laughed when he was gonna say this story and then Penas said instead, I guess he heard it enough time to memories it too 
I am sure you guys discussed this bit but I had to get it off my chest. Also if there is any interesting interview he have ever done, please link me to it


----------



## M.Skarsgård

koka44 said:


> I am very curious what is his role as EP exactly? is he involved in more than just the financial side? I really hope he talks about more in his interviews.  It's very cool that he is becoming an EP in his movie, I thought this was just gonna be for The Northman as he said it was a movie he had been working to get it done for years. it seems that he liked it and will continue to do it.
> Off Topic:
> something really annoyed me about Alexander's interviews is that they are all the same, I read old and new and it's very repeative. (not sure is this because I am reading a lot of them at the same time )  and I do not know if it is  the journalist fault or his team fault as I am sure the talking points are approved by them? like seriously how many times he'll talk about why he quit acting when he was 13 . when I was watching the press interview for WOE I Laughed when he was gonna say this story and then Penas said instead, I guess he heard it enough time to memories it too
> I am sure you guys discussed this bit but I had to get it off my chest. Also if there is any interesting interview he have ever done, please link me to it




surely no one knows more than I do about this infinity pool movie but alex is james * * Country: Canada | Hungary | France * I guess there are filming places
hopefully more new information will come


----------



## StarrLady

I am just going to comment on a bunch of points that were raised:

For the past year and a half, the world has been going through a pandemic. It has adversely affected nearly every industry, including the film and entertainment industry. As a result, every actor has had their career affected by COVID-19. To be honest, I find it a bit strange that this fact has been ignored when discussing Alex’s career.

Speaking of Covid-19, films were put on hold and were not released until recently. So far, the biggest film globally of the past year and a half is Godzilla vs Kong. Alexander Skarsgard has starred and has first billing in the biggest film of the past year and a half. (It has grossed over $442 million and is still opening in certain markets.) It is only one of two movies to also earn more than $100 million domestically in the past year and a half. So Alex has starred in the biggest movie of the past year and a half, making it ironic for some to be worried about his career.

The film industry has changed anyways. Actors are no longer the stars, it is the franchise (often a comic book hero) that brings in the box office. So those actors who have “big” careers, often do films that don’t do well outside their franchise. As a result, there are few “big” actors today, with Leo DiCaprio and Dwayne Johnson being practically the only ones considered to be due to the industry changing. That’s why many actors try to do some franchises, but do indies too. And their indies are rarely known, they are often to get critical acclaim. Many big stars are now doing television due to these changes in the industry. And television is now where some of the best writing and originality is.

Alex seems to be at the top of the heap when it comes to television. He got to play Randall Flagg in The Stand, a coveted role in Stephen King’s prized novel. He is also going to be on Succession, the show that won the Emmy last year for Best Drama. It definitely counts that he won the Emmy, SAG award and Golden Globe for Big Little Lies.

He‘s the star of The Northman. Usually, when actors are executive producer, they did not provide the financing. Instead, their role is due to them having clout, they get to play a role in casting and creative decisions. It is great that he will also be an executive producer for Infinity Pool.


----------



## Santress

Shared on twitter this morning (June 27, 2021):

WATCH: Actor Alexander Skarsgård talks about the film 'Godzilla VS. Kong' now streaming on HBO GO. The actor plays the role of Dr.Nathan Lind in the film.

Alexander: There's a lot of excitement on this one because they are two iconic Titans
@cnnphilippines




WATCH: 'Godzilla VS. Kong' actor Alexander Skarsgård says that the film has a message on how humans have been treating the planet.
@cnnphilippines




ETA - Shared on June 28, 2021:

*kino.de  *Godzilla vs. Kong: The Stars in the Interview

On July 1st, "Godzilla vs. Kong" finally starts in German cinemas. We talked to the stars of the movie about the origin of the monster spectacle beforehand. Which of you will see the film in cinemas?
#godzillavskong #godzilla #kingkong #kino #alexanderskarsgard #bryantyreehenry #monsterfilm


----------



## StarrLady

Good news! Season 3 of Succession, where Alex appears, is set to premiere in the fall.




The following article details where financing for Infinity Pool comes from.

”Cronenberg, whose sci-fi horror Possessor debuted at Sundance in 2020, received $385,000 [from Eurimages] for upcoming feature Infinity Pool. Alexander Skarsgard will star in the sci-fi thriller about a vacation that takes a dark turn. Neon, the US studio behind Parasite, will co-finance and executive produce the film alongside Topic Studios, Telefilm Canada and the Croatian Film Fund.”









						Eurimages backs Lukas Dhont, Brandon Cronenberg, Fyzal Boulifa projects
					

Upcoming features from Margarethe Von Trotta and Fernando Trueba also receive support.




					www.screendaily.com


----------



## map77

StarrLady said:


> Good news! Season 3 of Succession, where Alex appears, is set to premiere in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following article details where financing for Infinity Pool comes from.
> 
> ”Cronenberg, whose sci-fi horror Possessor debuted at Sundance in 2020, received $385,000 [from Eurimages] for upcoming feature Infinity Pool. Alexander Skarsgard will star in the sci-fi thriller about a vacation that takes a dark turn. Neon, the US studio behind Parasite, will co-finance and executive produce the film alongside Topic Studios, Telefilm Canada and the Croatian Film Fund.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurimages backs Lukas Dhont, Brandon Cronenberg, Fyzal Boulifa projects
> 
> 
> Upcoming features from Margarethe Von Trotta and Fernando Trueba also receive support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.screendaily.com



so curious about the cast of Infinity P. can't wait to have more info


----------



## koka44

Hello *StarrLady, *
First thank you for saying what EP means, I really did not know what the position exactly entails, if you know more about this topic please do share I never understood what it means to be a EP. 
Regarding Alexander's career, I am not "worried" about his career like I said I am a new fan so I am not that invested yet but I was just curious why is not he more of a household name, I don't really like comparison but I can think of a couple of names he even worked with some that got really big and they're not better than him talent wise. When I say big, what I care about mostly is that he participate in great movies not just indies. Also sorry not a dig at Alexander but regarding GvK success, that's not really because of him, it's a franchise, it was expected to do well. As for the effect of the pandemic, I am not sure a 1.5 years had a dramatic effect on his already established career. I obviously don't know what happened behind closed doors, he might have had more movies lined up and the pandemic got in the way. Again it might be what be what he wants for his career although doubt it since he auditioned for Thor and was Tarzan. As for Succession which is one of my favorite show and I was so happy he joined the cast, I can't say much about it because we don't know the size of his role ( not that it matter much, BLL for example).Btw I find it interesting that this is the forth project of him with HBO, they must really like him to keep hiring him back. Can't wait for the fall to watch the new season, I so want his character to partner with Kendall and screw Logan over


----------



## StarrLady

koka44, you‘re welcome. I am glad I was able to provide more information about what it means when an actor is an executive producer.

You said “when I say big, what I care about mostly is that he participate in great movies not just indies” and then you said “but regarding GvK success, that’s not really because of him, it’s a franchise, it was expected to do well”. Most of the movies that are big and successful nowadays are franchises. It‘s not just GvK, but nearly every other big movie today. So making the argument that GvK did well because it’s a franchise applies to the other big movies too. Thor, Batman, Aquaman, Star Wars, etc. did well for the exact same reason, they’re all franchises too. The actors in those movies didn’t make them successful either. So when Alex does GvK it counts as a big movie just as much as it counts when other actors do their franchises.

Furthermore, GvK was not expected to do as well as it did. It did much better than its predecessor! And its predecessor came out before the pandemic. And GvK was also on HBO Max and many theatres were closed or only partially open.

And he is starring in a decent-sized movie that is not a franchise, The Northman. And he’s the lead. Not many actors can say that today since most actors don’t get the chance to do a lot of decent-sized movies outside their franchise. And when they do, the movies often don’t do well.

You said you are a new fan. That’s great. In a prior post, you talked about what True Blood fans were hoping for his career, TB ended 7 years ago. You also talk about him trying out for Thor which I think was even before True Blood ended, so like 8 or 9 years ago? Great that you seem to know a lot of history. How recently did you become a fan?

I‘m not sure what you were saying about Big Little Lies. While his role in season 2 was very small (his character died in the first season), it was still a substantial part in season 1. I love Succession too, I’m looking forward to watching him in it this fall. I wonder if he will have any involvement with Shiv.


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs. Kong has now made over $452,463,133 worldwide. (It has opened in new markets and is still increasing its box office)
It has also made over $100,563,133 in the US.









						Godzilla vs. Kong
					






					www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## koka44

StarrLady said:


> koka44, you‘re welcome. I am glad I was able to provide more information about what it means when an actor is an executive producer.
> 
> You said “when I say big, what I care about mostly is that he participate in great movies not just indies” and then you said “but regarding GvK success, that’s not really because of him, it’s a franchise, it was expected to do well”. Most of the movies that are big and successful nowadays are franchises. It‘s not just GvK, but nearly every other big movie today. So making the argument that GvK did well because it’s a franchise applies to the other big movies too. Thor, Batman, Aquaman, Star Wars, etc. did well for the exact same reason, they’re all franchises too. The actors in those movies didn’t make them successful either. So when Alex does GvK it counts as a big movie just as much as it counts when other actors do their franchises.
> 
> Furthermore, GvK was not expected to do as well as it did. It did much better than its predecessor! And its predecessor came out before the pandemic. And GvK was also on HBO Max and many theatres were closed or only partially open.
> 
> And he is starring in a decent-sized movie that is not a franchise, The Northman. And he’s the lead. Not many actors can say that today since most actors don’t get the chance to do a lot of decent-sized movies outside their franchise. And when they do, the movies often don’t do well.
> 
> You said you are a new fan. That’s great. In a prior post, you talked about what True Blood fans were hoping for his career, TB ended 7 years ago. You also talk about him trying out for Thor which I think was even before True Blood ended, so like 8 or 9 years ago? Great that you seem to know a lot of history. How recently did you become a fan?
> 
> I‘m not sure what you were saying about Big Little Lies. While his role in season 2 was very small (his character died in the first season), it was still a substantial part in season 1. I love Succession too, I’m looking forward to watching him in it this fall. I wonder if he will have any involvement with Shiv.


First, sorry for the super late reply.
about me being new fan and knowing all that, easy I just lurked in the old threads and read a bit  like I said in my first post.]The Thor information actually was mentioned by someone here around Mute release, that's actually how I got here. I watched Mute and  wanted to know what people thought about it since it had bad reviews but I loved it. Not sure why you think I am lying. Yeah it's crazy to read dozens of pages here from different times but I have long bus rides
I didn't mean franchise movies when I said great movies, these are popcorn movies and I know that they are the thing now which is so annoying btw. I meant movies like Nolan's movie for example (I can't thing of names right now but I hope you get my point). and I don't think the actors in franchise are the ones who make them big especially Thor imo. about my BLL comment, I meant that his role was the most important one IMO although he wasn't a main character so the size of the role doesn't always matter. Not sure why you take my comment about his career as a dig or sth it was just a curious question.


----------



## OHVamp

koka44 said:


> First, sorry for the super late reply.
> about me being new fan and knowing all that, easy I just lurked in the old threads and read a bit  like I said in my first post.]The Thor information actually was mentioned by someone here around Mute release, that's actually how I got here. I watched Mute and  wanted to know what people thought about it since it had bad reviews but I loved it. Not sure why you think I am lying. Yeah it's crazy to read dozens of pages here from different times but I have long bus rides
> I didn't mean franchise movies when I said great movies, these are popcorn movies and I know that they are the thing now which is so annoying btw. I meant movies like Nolan's movie for example (I can't thing of names right now but I hope you get my point). and I don't think the actors in franchise are the ones who make them big especially Thor imo. about my BLL comment, I meant that his role was the most important one IMO although he wasn't a main character so the size of the role doesn't always matter. Not sure why you take my comment about his career as a dig or sth it was just a curious question.



I agree his role in BBL was not the major focus but he was stellar playing a complex part. Glad we appreciate him in whatever role he's in.


----------



## sdkitty

He's really grown on me watching him on True Blood.  I think I'll check out Generation Kill.  Anyone seen that?
He speaks English with no accent when acting.  Does he speak English like that in regular conversation?


----------



## bellebottomblues

I started following Alex's career from watching him in True Blood and Generation Kill.  He's really great in both of these series.  His English is excellent.  He's obviously worked very hard on getting it right.  There are tons of interviews available online where you can hear for yourself.  He's also been on many American talk shows.  I tend to DVR them when they happen so I can watch them over when the mood strikes me.  He's very entertaining!


----------



## sdkitty

bellebottomblues said:


> I started following Alex's career from watching him in True Blood and Generation Kill.  He's really great in both of these series.  His English is excellent.  He's obviously worked very hard on getting it right.  There are tons of interviews available online where you can hear for yourself.  He's also been on many American talk shows.  I tend to DVR them when they happen so I can watch them over when the mood strikes me.  He's very entertaining!


I can tell you're a fan 
I googled it and they said he has a very slight Swedish accent you can hear on certain words


----------



## scarlet555

sdkitty said:


> He's really grown on me watching him on True Blood.  I think I'll check out Generation Kill.  Anyone seen that?
> He speaks English with no accent when acting.  Does he speak English like that in regular conversation?


Find him completely underrated….


----------



## Ludwig

I read he worked very intensely with a dialect coach on Generation Kill to use an American accent.  while filming he kept thinking they would replace him….made me love him even more.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludwig said:


> I read he worked very intensely with a dialect coach on Generation Kill to use an American accent.  while filming he kept thinking they would replace him….made me love him even more.


did you watch generation kill?


----------



## Ludwig

Yes, wonderful


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs. Kong has made $463,163,133 globally. (It has made over $100,563,133 in the US.)









						Godzilla vs. Kong
					






					www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## sdkitty

Ludwig said:


> Yes, wonderful


on my list to watch after True Blood
thanks


----------



## Ludwig

Hope you have time to watch What Maisie Knew.  This was such a sweet movie.


sdkitty said:


> on my list to watch after True Blood
> thanks


----------



## Santress

Shared this evening (July 22, 2021)(deuxmoi was private for a while but has opened their account again):








			https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/75135007_2941749192743536_3123020641321297494_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0In0&_nc_ht=instagram.fist13-1.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=xc1gkmdr9a8AX8h4bA5&edm=ALCvFkgBAAAA&vs=17915345614768760_240059901&_nc_vs=HBkcFQAYJEdCOTRlZ1J3MnFaYmdYTUtBRlltS3hDNk1sY3JidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJqyTq9mXgc0%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAFAAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=04676a5581&ccb=7-4&oe=60FC9244&oh=2c6e24bc742e553232357d94f639b706&_nc_sid=643ae9&dl=1
		


Source:  The July 22, 2021 insta stories of
deuxmoi









						curators of pop culture (@deuxmoi) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2M Followers, 2,041 Following, 1,303 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from curators of pop culture (@deuxmoi)




					www.instagram.com
				




+ an oldie but goodie shared today (July 22, 2021):




Can I just go back to this day? Pretty sure I got a sunburn but it’s ok because I met Alexander Skarsgård.


----------



## Santress

Set pic shared today (July 23, 2021):





*spadinn*  I call this one, check Mate boys and girls



via anyataylorjoysource

181 posts


----------



## koka44

Thanks Santress  
I wonder if this is an old picture or  are they doing reshoots in Iceland?


----------



## koka44

Never mind 
I posted before seeing your new posts . So they are doing reshoots in Iceland


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> View attachment 5144429
> 
> + an oldie but goodie shared today (July 22, 2021):
> View attachment 5144444
> 
> 
> Can I just go back to this day? Pretty sure I got a sunburn but it’s ok because I met Alexander Skarsgård.




2011 Comic-Con? And also, how did 2011 get to be 10 years ago?!


Santress said:


> Set pic shared today (July 23, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5145207
> 
> 
> 
> *spadinn*  I call this one, check Mate boys and girls
> 
> 
> 
> via anyataylorjoysource
> 
> 181 posts




He lives!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

sorry really stupid question but what do reshoot mean?* if i somehow because of covid-19 filming had to stop now they continue where they left off? does it mean *reshoot or something like that (or I have misunderstood everything)


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

M.Skarsgård said:


> sorry really stupid question but what do reshoot mean?* if i somehow because of covid-19 filming had to stop now they continue where they left off? does it mean *reshoot or something like that (or I have misunderstood everything)



Reshoots are common in the film industry, it means they're going back and reshooting scenes already shot, or adding new ones. I can't remember if I read anything about having screenings this spring, but they may also be reacting to audience reaction to the rough cut of the film.
I'm also trying to remember if they even had the actors in Iceland at all during the initial filming last fall. This may also be getting in filming that they didn't get done last year because of scheduling.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Reshoots are common in the film industry, it means they're going back and reshooting scenes already shot, or adding new ones. I can't remember if I read anything about having screenings this spring, but they may also be reacting to audience reaction to the rough cut of the film.
> I'm also trying to remember if they even had the actors in Iceland at all during the initial filming last fall. This may also be getting in filming that they didn't get done last year because of scheduling.



i thought the filming was filmed in december 2020 apparently not  @BuckeyeChicago for the clarification


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Rebecca Hall’s first film as writer and director, “Passing” (on Netflix Nov. 10, following a theatrical release), an adaptation of Nella Larsen’s classic novel, stars Tessa Thompson as a Black woman in Harlem in the nineteen-twenties whose best friend (Ruth Negga) has been passing as white.

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2021/08/16/fall-2021-movies-preview

Rebecca Hall


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, M.Skarsgard. For some reason, your link is not working for me so I will post it again.

Passing will be on November 10 on Netflix.









						Fall Movies Preview
					

Clint Eastwood plays a former rodeo star, Rebecca Hall adapts a Harlem Renaissance classic, Julia Ducournau makes autos erotic, and more.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

59th New York Film Festival Main Slate Announced
					

Film at Lincoln Center announces the 32 films that comprise the Main Slate of the 59th New York Film Festival, September 24 – October 10.




					www.filmlinc.org
				




Passing Rebecca Hall, 2021, USA, 98m

A cornerstone work of Harlem Renaissance literature, Nella Larsen’s 1929 novel Passing is adapted to the screen with exquisite craft and skill by writer-director Rebecca Hall, who envelops the viewer in a bygone period that remains tragically present. The film’s extraordinary anchors are Tessa Thompson and Ruth Negga, meticulous as middle-class Irene and Clare, reacquainted childhood friends whose lives have taken divergent paths. Clare has decided to “pass” as white to maintain her social standing, even hiding her identity from her racist white husband, John (Alexander Skarsgård); Irene, on the other hand, is married to a prominent Black doctor, Brian (André Holland), who is initially horrified at Clare’s choices. As the film progresses, and resentments and latent attractions bristle, Hall creates an increasingly claustrophobic world both constructed and destabilized by racism, identity performance, and sexual frustration, leading to a shocking conclusion. A Netflix release.


----------



## Santress

Shared today (August 12, 2021) by Valter:




What should we do when #Bajen wins?


----------



## StarrLady

Godzilla vs. Kong is the 2nd top box office hit of the pandemic.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

The Northman - What We Know So Far
					

Robert Eggers is set to return next year with yet another historical epic. Here's everything we know about the release date, cast, and plot of "The Northman."




					www.looper.com


----------



## sdkitty

I've been watching Generation Kill (old HBO series) and found this interview with Alex.  thought it might interest someone here
10 Years After Generation Kill Alexander Skarsgård Is Still 'Frosty' (hbo.com)


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Hi everyone!

I'm new here and quite new to the AS 'fandom' if you get me. I have been reading these pages for a while and really enjoy them. I've never really followed an actor before, but something about Alex is very compelling to me. He always comes across like a 'real' person in interviews and is always so respectful of and praising of colleagues. I also like that his private life seems to be just that. Reminds me of Old Hollywood. I loved his performances in What Masie Knew, BLL, the Aftermath. DOATG, and Om Sara. Tried to watch TB but did not like it, is there any other great AS recommendations I should see?


----------



## sdkitty

I actually saw him first in Big Little Lies and wasn't so blown away. He's pretty much a bad guy in that.  He grew on me watching True Blood but you don't like that.  The other shows (or films) you mentioned aren't familiar to me.  Will have to check them out.  I'm watching Generation Kill now.  He's really good in that.  You'd never know he wasn't an American.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

sdkitty said:


> I actually saw him first in Big Little Lies and wasn't so blown away. He's pretty much a bad guy in that.  He grew on me watching True Blood but you don't like that.  The other shows (or films) you mentioned aren't familiar to me.  Will have to check them out.  I'm watching Generation Kill now.  He's really good in that.  You'd never know he wasn't an American.


I know what you mean about BLL. When I said I liked it I didn't mean I liked the character, but rather that he played that character extremely well because there was no shade of AS (that I could recognise anyway) in that character and he was terrifying. It really showed what a brilliant artist he is. I will check out Generation Kill, I have not heard of that so thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> I know what you mean about BLL. When I said I liked it I didn't mean I liked the character, but rather that he played that character extremely well because there was no shade of AS (that I could recognise anyway) in that character and he was terrifying. It really showed what a brilliant artist he is. I will check out Generation Kill, I have not heard of that so thank you!


I get it.  Just that the BLL performance didn't make me a fan.  That doesn't mean it wasn't an excellent performance.  I actually re-watched the first episode yesterday.  He gave an excellent performance as a cold, bad guy

Generation Kill is much harder to watch compared to something like BLL.  The subject matter is disturbing and sometimes for me it's difficult to understand a lot of what's being said.  There are a lot of orders and communication being transmitted over radio, etc.  But there's something compelling about it.  its by david simon who did The Wire and The Deuce.  And it's based on real life.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Shared today (August 12, 2021) by Valter:
> 
> View attachment 5162895
> 
> 
> What should we do when #Bajen wins?



Is the other person in the picture another Skarsgard brother?


----------



## StarrLady

Good news: Succession Season 3 will start airing in October of this year (which is pretty soon).


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Is the other person in the picture another Skarsgard brother?


looks to me like he could be the dad


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> looks to me like he could be the dad


no insult intended...the dad is an actor


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I don't think it's his Dad, doesn't look old enough to me.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Is the other person in the picture another Skarsgard brother?


It's definitely not Alex's dad!!!! Must be a friend of Alex's.


----------



## StarrLady

It does not look like his father Stellan, nor does it look like one of his brothers. It could be a friend.

My recommendations for various reasons:

If you want to see some really good acting performances, check out The Little Drummer Girl, The Hummingbird Project, The Diary of a Teenage Girl, The Kill Team and Big Little Lies.

 I really enjoyed Big Little Lies. Like Big Little Lies, The Little Drummer Girl is highly acclaimed and Alex gives a great performance. 

He is also terrific in The Hummingbird Project which is also a funny performance. He plays a bad guy in The Kill Team. The Diary of a Teenage Girl is also highly acclaimed and a very entertaining movie.

I really enjoyed him in War on Everyone. He is funny in Long Shot although it’s a small role. I loved his character in Mute, it ended up being one of my favourites. And if you just want a fun movie and want to see a really sexy Alex, watch The Legend of Tarzan.


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> Good news: Succession Season 3 will start airing in October of this year (which is pretty soon).



Fabulous news.  Love this series.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludwig said:


> Fabulous news.  Love this series.


do we know what Alex's role is?


----------



## Santress

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Is the other person in the picture another Skarsgard brother?





sdkitty said:


> looks to me like he could be the dad





M.Skarsgård said:


> It's definitely not Alex's dad!!!! Must be a friend of Alex's.



He was identified on Twitter (x) as Jesper Jansson, the current director of football at Hammarby IF.

Jesper Urban Jansson (born January 8, 1971) is a former professional footballer and the current director of football at Hammarby IF.









						Jesper Jansson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Santress

A few oldies but goodies recently shared on social media:










*gwen_viplivephotos*  #happybirthday to #alexanderskarsgard 45 years today 






*simonmeet*s  Happy 45th Birthday to Alexander Skarsgård






*magazinesandnostalgia* Happy 45th birthday to Alexander Skarsgård today! 
(Interview in ”VeckoRevyn”, No. 3: 31 January 2002).


----------



## StarrLady

sdkitty said:


> do we know what Alex's role is?


Per Variety, “Skarsgard will play Lukas Matsson...who is described as a successful, confrontational tech founder and CEO.”


----------



## Santress

Alex turns 45 today!
Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! ❤️




Graphic courtesy of *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars* (x): "Eat the cake. Drink the booze. Dance like your friends are watching and laughing their asses off."


----------



## sdkitty

Santress said:


> Alex turns 45 today!
> Grattis på födelsedagen, Alex! ❤
> 
> View attachment 5175100
> 
> 
> Graphic courtesy of *CanadianBeaversLoveAskars* (x): "Eat the cake. Drink the booze. Dance like your friends are watching and laughing their asses off."



sorry as I'm late to this thread and haven't read the whole thing but from what I did see, he is single? (not that I have a shot, just curious)


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I think he is in a relationship with the guy who plays the assistant in 30 Rock? They have been to award shows together for the last couple of years and have done 'kiss cam' type shots when the camera pans to them. I could be wrong obvs. I'm new to fandom as I say but there are lots of pics of them together from what I've seen and he never seems to talk about his dating life in interviews (which I kinda like -- very classy and Old Hollywood)


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> I think he is in a relationship with the guy who plays the assistant in 30 Rock? They have been to award shows together for the last couple of years and have done 'kiss cam' type shots when the camera pans to them. I could be wrong obvs. I'm new to fandom as I say but there are lots of pics of them together from what I've seen and he never seems to talk about his dating life in interviews (which I kinda like -- very classy and Old Hollywood)


oh, he's gay?
is it wrong to say I'm disappointed?


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

StarrLady said:


> It does not look like his father Stellan, nor does it look like one of his brothers. It could be a friend.
> 
> My recommendations for various reasons:
> 
> If you want to see some really good acting performances, check out The Little Drummer Girl, The Hummingbird Project, The Diary of a Teenage Girl, The Kill Team and Big Little Lies.
> 
> I really enjoyed Big Little Lies. Like Big Little Lies, The Little Drummer Girl is highly acclaimed and Alex gives a great performance.
> 
> He is also terrific in The Hummingbird Project which is also a funny performance. He plays a bad guy in The Kill Team. The Diary of a Teenage Girl is also highly acclaimed and a very entertaining movie.
> 
> I really enjoyed him in War on Everyone. He is funny in Long Shot although it’s a small role. I loved his character in Mute, it ended up being one of my favourites. And if you just want a fun movie and want to see a really sexy Alex, watch The Legend of Tarzan.


Thanks I willcheck those out!


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

sdkitty said:


> oh, he's gay?
> is it wrong to say I'm disappointed?


That's the impression I get. Don't be disappointed, our fantasies can still exist regardless!


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> That's the impression I get. Don't be disappointed, our fantasies can still exist regardless!


yes, Mrs Skarsgard


----------



## M.Skarsgård

alex is not gay !!!!!! he has a lot of male close friends, dadan  flarion Jack McBrayer

if alex kisses other men WHAT ABOUT !!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> That's the impression I get. Don't be disappointed, our fantasies can still exist regardless!


There certainly is a fantasy going on...

Alex has been _very_ quietly seeing someone for over 18months. They were even pictured together this week at a party in Sweden.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There certainly is a fantasy going on...
> 
> Alex has been _very_ quietly seeing someone for over 18months. They were even pictured together this week at a party in Sweden.


who?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tuva Nuvotny.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Tuva Nuvotny.


I had never heard of her but based on quick search she appears to be interesting and attractive


----------



## StarrLady

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> I think he is in a relationship with the guy who plays the assistant in 30 Rock? They have been to award shows together for the last couple of years and have done 'kiss cam' type shots when the camera pans to them. I could be wrong obvs. I'm new to fandom as I say but there are lots of pics of them together from what I've seen and he never seems to talk about his dating life in interviews (which I kinda like -- very classy and Old Hollywood)


Alex And Jack McBrayer (the guy from 30 Rock) have been friends for years. Alex takes a lot of friends to awards shows and makes a point of seeing his friends when he’s in the same city as them. He has taken Jack McBrayer to a couple of awards shows but has only gotten together with Jack for a few days a year, they are friends not in a relationship. He does not talk about his dating life much but there are people who have seen him a lot with Swedish actress, Tuva Novotny. Previously, he was in relationships with Alexa Chung and Kate Bosworth.


----------



## StarrLady

sdkitty said:


> oh, he's gay?
> is it wrong to say I'm disappointed?



He has said he’s straight. He’s been seen quite a bit with Swedish actress, Tuva Novotny, for the past year or two. Before that, he was in relationships with Alexa Chung and Kate Bosworth.


----------



## StarrLady

People at CinemaCon saw footage from The Northman. And there was very positive feedback.

From JoBlo:

”This really looks like a great movie...they could release the mock-up trailer we saw in theatres tomorrow, and it would blow audiences away.”









						Robert Eggers’ The Northman footage drops at CinemaCon; Focus teases lineup
					

Focus Features premiered first look footage from Robert Eggers' The Northman at this year's CinemaCon, and more!




					www.joblo.com
				




From BleedingCool:

”but if that was unfinished, this movie will be absolutely amazing.”









						CinemaCon: Focus Features Teases Last Night in Soho, The Northman
					

Focus Features also had a part of the presentation where they showed off footage from four movies including Last Night in Soho and The Northman.



					bleedingcool.com


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Gee whiz! Talk about over reaction. I said that's what I thought based on the award show pics/video I have seen. All those examples above are clearly him playing scenes or messing around on talkshows. However some of the pictures I saw with the 30 Rock guy look very intimate to me. So what if he is gay, he's still a fabulous actor and an attractive guy and we can still appreciate him as fans. Jumping off the deep end at the mere suggestion that he might not be straight is not a good look guys and is the reason why many people stay in closet. We should support love Alex for his work.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Now you're saying that Alex and tuva novotny are dating.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Me? No. I don't know who they are and have never seen pics. of them together. However, a quick google shows rumors of them buying mustard years ago, when she was married to someone else. Anway who cares who AS dates or doesn't as long as he's/they're happy and in love. The only certainty is that it won't be any of us!


----------



## StarrLady

Correcting misinformation about Alex’s career or personal life ensures greater accuracy and is therefore necessary.


----------



## StarrLady

There is more great feedback from the footage of The Northman shown at CinemaCon.

From GeekTyrant:

”what we saw was insanely awesome!”









						Robert Eggers' Viking Epic THE NORTHMAN - Trailer Reaction Video - CinemaCon 2021 — GeekTyrant
					

Director  Robert Eggers  ( The Witch, The Lighthouse ) cut together a special exclusive trailer for his upcoming Viking epic   The Northman   for attendees at CinemaCon this year, and we were there to watch it! The trailer we saw will not be shared with the public, but what we saw was insanely aweso




					geektyrant.com
				




From Aaron Couch of The Hollywood Reporter:



From film critic, James Preston Poole:



From Jason Guerrasio of ThisIsInsider:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Gee whiz! Talk about over reaction. I said that's what I thought based on the award show pics/video I have seen. All those examples above are clearly him playing scenes or messing around on talkshows. However some of the pictures I saw with the 30 Rock guy look very intimate to me. So what if he is gay, he's still a fabulous actor and an attractive guy and we can still appreciate him as fans. Jumping off the deep end at the mere suggestion that he might not be straight is not a good look guys and is the reason why many people stay in closet. We should support love Alex for his work.



If you're _"so what if he's gay"_ then why would you feel the need to bring it up?

It's not an overreaction to correct misinformation.  

No-one here jumped off the deep end. Settle down.

99% of his fans couldn't care if he's gay, straight or dates unicorns. The facts are right now he's dating a woman.


----------



## RebelRouser

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Gee whiz! Talk about over reaction. I said that's what I thought based on the award show pics/video I have seen. All those examples above are clearly him playing scenes or messing around on talkshows. However some of the pictures I saw with the 30 Rock guy look very intimate to me. So what if he is gay, he's still a fabulous actor and an attractive guy and we can still appreciate him as fans. Jumping off the deep end at the mere suggestion that he might not be straight is not a good look guys and is the reason why many people stay in closet. We should support love Alex for his work.



Wait, what? What was the overreaction/ deep end jumping? People support his work.  No one would be bothered if he actually _was_ gay, so where's the harm in correcting baseless speculation?

Edit:  Oh! I now see the 'overreaction post' which seems to have triggered your response.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If you're _"so what if he's gay"_ then why would you feel the need to bring it up?
> 
> It's not an overreaction to correct misinformation.
> 
> No-one here jumped off the deep end. Settle down.
> 
> 99% of his fans couldn't care if he's gay, straight or dates unicorns. The facts are right now he's dating a woman.


People were jumping off deep end to go nuts at the suggestion he might be something other than straight, posting pictures to prove otherwise show that people clearly see it as something to be disproved. I didn't bring it up, I answered a question  from another poster about whether he was single. I answered based on things I had seen, admitted I could be wrong, no harm no foul. There is no evidence of him dating a woman in the media right now, but the SAAG awards were publicized. I really do not care whether he's gay or anything else. Why the heck would I, I don't know, never will and likely won't meet him. BUT I can enjoy his work and admire him based on his public image. That's why I joined here, but I have to say I'm rethinking that decision now, because some of you do not seem like welcoming people and I don't think AS would like that in his fan community


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

StarrLady said:


> Correcting misinformation about Alex’s career or personal life ensures greater accuracy and is therefore necessary.


If he is anything other than straight though, it would be perpetuating misinformation and harmful


----------



## StarrLady

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> If he is anything other than straight though, it would be perpetuating misinformation and harmful


You claimed you were a new fan who didn’t know much about him. As a result, long-time fans know a lot more. And if you post misinformation, it should be corrected and I would think you would want the corrections, if you are truly a new fan learning about him.

“People” were not jumping off the deep end. It was maybe one person’s post that was a bit more dramatic, so please don’t misrepresent what actually happened. One post. And that person‘s first language is not English, so she has more difficulty expressing herself.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I am a new fan. I have said this many times, I also said my answer was based on what I had seen/read. I appreciate people answering questions ect. However, I don't appreciate being made to feel unwelcome, being called a fantasist ect. when I have been polite and respectful in my posts and acknowledged that I might be wrong. I also don't appreciate you minimising how the tone of other people's posts made me feel. I also have LGBT family and get very upset at an any suggestion that being such is negative or should be denied, so as much as I appreciate that other poster's have contexts that may make their posts sound different, the same can be said for all posters. Anyway, can we just leave it now. I came here because I wanted to learn and share my passion for AS's work, not get into rucks with strangers about nonsense.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## koka44

From what I read, it seems like whenever Alexander is no where to be seen, the gay thing starts again, lol 
I hope new pics soon, it’s been really slowwww! 

Btw, when was it confirmed he’s dating the Swedish actress? Did I miss pictures or sth? Someone fill me in please.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Again, I 'started' nothing. I answered a question, based on pictures I had seen and articles I had read.


----------



## koka44

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Again, I 'started' nothing. I answered a question, based on pictures I had seen and articles I had read.


My comment was a general one, if you go back in the thread you’ll notice that too. Sorry if you thought I was accusing of something ‍


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

No worries!


----------



## StarrLady

koka44 said:


> From what I read, it seems like whenever Alexander is no where to be seen, the gay thing starts again, lol
> I hope new pics soon, it’s been really slowwww!
> 
> Btw, when was it confirmed he’s dating the Swedish actress? Did I miss pictures or sth? Someone fill me in please.


I don’t know that it was confirmed, Alex doesn‘t discuss his personal life that much. He has been seen with her quite a bit, there’s been a bunch of sightings on social media. There have been some pics too. (I’m not good at capturing pictures and posting, but if someone else can, please do.)


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> There is more great feedback from the footage of The Northman shown at CinemaCon.
> 
> From GeekTyrant:
> 
> ”what we saw was insanely awesome!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Eggers' Viking Epic THE NORTHMAN - Trailer Reaction Video - CinemaCon 2021 — GeekTyrant
> 
> 
> Director  Robert Eggers  ( The Witch, The Lighthouse ) cut together a special exclusive trailer for his upcoming Viking epic   The Northman   for attendees at CinemaCon this year, and we were there to watch it! The trailer we saw will not be shared with the public, but what we saw was insanely aweso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geektyrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Aaron Couch of The Hollywood Reporter:
> 
> 
> 
> From film critic, James Preston Poole:
> 
> 
> 
> From Jason Guerrasio of ThisIsInsider:




I cannot freakin wait for this film. Seriously, I’m so excited


----------



## aussiefan

Alex is one of the most talented hardworking actors and so many of his films are underrated.
Alex chooses roles that are interesting and diverse and not always blockbusters, clever Indie films and great series.
I hope to see a project with Alex and Bill one day shame it hasn’t worked out yet..


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> It does not look like his father Stellan, nor does it look like one of his brothers. It could be a friend.
> 
> My recommendations for various reasons:
> 
> If you want to see some really good acting performances, check out The Little Drummer Girl, The Hummingbird Project, The Diary of a Teenage Girl, The Kill Team and Big Little Lies.
> 
> I really enjoyed Big Little Lies. Like Big Little Lies, The Little Drummer Girl is highly acclaimed and Alex gives a great performance.
> 
> He is also terrific in The Hummingbird Project which is also a funny performance. He plays a bad guy in The Kill Team. The Diary of a Teenage Girl is also highly acclaimed and a very entertaining movie.
> 
> I really enjoyed him in War on Everyone. He is funny in Long Shot although it’s a small role. I loved his character in Mute, it ended up being one of my favourites. And if you just want a fun movie and want to see a really sexy Alex, watch The Legend of Tarzan.


What Maisie Knew is a solid film and The East is really good. I’m 
I totally agree with you StarrLady on all of the above 
Interesting to ask - What role do you think is Alex’s most underwhelming be it character choice, script, direction, storyline - if anything  

look forward to reading the replies


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> Alex And Jack McBrayer (the guy from 30 Rock) have been friends for years. Alex takes a lot of friends to awards shows and makes a point of seeing his friends when he’s in the same city as them. He has taken Jack McBrayer to a couple of awards shows but has only gotten together with Jack for a few days a year, they are friends not in a relationship. He does not talk about his dating life much but there are people who have seen him a lot with Swedish actress, Tuva Novotny. Previously, he was in relationships with Alexa Chung and Kate Bosworth.


As you just mentioned previous relationships.. Kate Bosworth and her husband Michael Polish have separated... Kate shared on Insta and Alexa Chung liked the post as both have been friends for a few years now.
I remember the toxic Kate/ Alexa posts and dramas on which I commented Anonymously ah, what a little turd I was ..sorry


----------



## sdkitty

this is an old article but I found it interesting.  
Alexander Skarsgård: ‘Hollywood is very silly. People are so anxious’ | Alexander Skarsgård | The Guardian


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I didn't like Mute, but that wasn't reallt anything to do with AS. I found it too dark visually and I didn't like the violence. It all felt a bit artfully self conscious to me.


aussiefan said:


> What Maisie Knew is a solid film and The East is really good. I’m
> I totally agree with you StarrLady on all of the above
> Interesting to ask - What role do you think is Alex’s most underwhelming be it character choice, script, direction, storyline - if anything
> 
> look forward to reading the replies


----------



## koka44

StarrLady said:


> I don’t know that it was confirmed, Alex doesn‘t discuss his personal life that much. He has been seen with her quite a bit, there’s been a bunch of sightings on social media. There have been some pics too. (I’m not good at capturing pictures and posting, but if someone else can, please do.)


Thanks, but  this is the first time I hear of this, were  these pics posted here? I read through the thread and I didn’t see anything. Alexander is definitely a private person but he’s not an invisible one, he can’t hide his relationship forever even if that’s might be what he wants. Anywho I hope we get new pictures or news because it’s a bit boring right now


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I don't think he will confirm any relationship. In the interview linked above he said his father didn't make relationships public. I think he will be seen with people but will leave the public guessing which is his right. I also don't think he will talk about any children he might have, I saw an interview with his brother (the one who played the IT clown) on Stephen Colbert and he answered the question do you have children very briefly.


----------



## StarrLady

koka44 said:


> Thanks, but  this is the first time I hear of this, were  these pics posted here? I read through the thread and I didn’t see anything. Alexander is definitely a private person but he’s not an invisible one, he can’t hide his relationship forever even if that’s might be what he wants. Anywho I hope we get new pictures or news because it’s a bit boring right now


I don’t think pictures of him with Tuva were posted here that much so that’s probably why you’re having trouble finding them here. There are pictures, you may have to google them or perhaps others can post them here (as I said earlier, I’m not the best at capturing and posting). Things are a bit slow right now but he will be filming Infinity Pool soon (early September).


----------



## aussiefan

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> I didn't like Mute, but that wasn't reallt anything to do with AS. I found it too dark visually and I didn't like the violence. It all felt a bit artfully self conscious to me.


Oh, there’s another underrated film Disconnect which is really good Alex had a good role with ensemble cast including Jason Bateman.
Synopsis:
Following the stories of a disparate group of people as they interact online via social media and the internet. A student is bullied on a social network, a woman seeks comfort via an internet forum and a young man works for a webcam sex service.
As I said Alex choses such diverse roles and genres  I’m always excited to see his new ones.


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> I don’t think pictures of him with Tuva were posted here that much so that’s probably why you’re having trouble finding them here. There are pictures, you may have to google them or perhaps others can post them here (as I said earlier, I’m not the best at capturing and posting). Things are a bit slow right now but he will be filming Infinity Pool soon (early September).


Ah, I see Director of Infinity Pool also directed Antiviral which starred Caleb Landry Jones who was in War on Everyone ( dark comedy with Alex brilliant ).
See what I did there  six degrees of separation *snap


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

koka44 said:


> Thanks, but  this is the first time I hear of this, were  these pics posted here? I read through the thread and I didn’t see anything. Alexander is definitely a private person but he’s not an invisible one, *he can’t hide his relationship forever even if that’s might be what he wants.* Anywho I hope we get new pictures or news because it’s a bit boring right now


I don't think he's actually hiding it, it helps that she's a fellow Swede and seems uninterested in fame for fame's sake. She doesn't seem to be on any social media. 
Also, I think there's been much less interest in his personal life for the last few years, even among the fandom. 



koka44 said:


> From what I read, it seems like whenever Alexander is no where to be seen, the gay thing starts again, lol
> *I hope new pics soon, it’s been really slowwww!*
> 
> Btw, when was it confirmed he’s dating the Swedish actress? Did I miss pictures or sth? Someone fill me in please.



It was nice to have the pics from his brief trip to NYC this spring, but that was months ago already.
Hopefully Infinity Pool will start filming soon and if we're lucky we'll get set pics.





aussiefan said:


> I cannot freakin wait for this film. Seriously, I’m so excited


I'm thrilled to see that the teaser footage got such a good reaction. But I don't want to wait until April! (pouts).


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Infinity Pool (2023) - IMDb
					

Infinity Pool: Directed by Brandon Cronenberg. With Mia Goth, Alexander Skarsgård, Cleopatra Coleman, Thomas Kretschmann. James and Em Foster are enjoying an all-inclusive beach vacation in the fictional island of La Tolqa, when a fatal accident exposes the resort's perverse subculture of...




					www.imdb.com
				




has begun filming


----------



## koka44

BuckeyeChicago said:


> I don't think he's actually hiding it, it helps that she's a fellow Swede and seems uninterested in fame for fame's sake. She doesn't seem to be on any social media.
> Also, I think there's been much less interest in his personal life for the last few years, even among the fandom.
> 
> Well if the interest was low like you say then why all the secrecy among the fandom?
> this is not to you but in general It’s not that I don’t believe it but it seems everytime I ask where is the source or even one pic of them other than the one sitting on the stairs no one answers me. I know Alexander is not considered an A celebrity but he’s still got pictured when he’s out by fans. So for one year ( not counting the first because corona) he’s been with someone and only a bunch of fans knows about it. Look if there’s a secret society that people don’t want everyone in that’s fine but no need to bring their gossip out then leave without a proof, a bit childish IMO.
> 
> It was nice to have the pics from his brief trip to NYC this spring, but that was months ago already.
> 
> Hopefully Infinity Pool will start filming soon and if we're lucky we'll get set pics.
> Fingercrossed we get pics even grainy ones soon it’s been really a while since we got some.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thrilled to see that the teaser footage got such a good reaction. But I don't want to wait until April! (pouts).


I have so much expectations for this this movie, I really hope it’s as good as it sounds.


----------



## koka44

It’s seems that I have put my reply inside your quote it self and I can’t edit it  sorry about that


----------



## sdkitty

koka44 said:


> It’s seems that I have put my reply inside your quote it self and I can’t edit it  sorry about that


that has happened to me too
annoying


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

koka44 said:


> Well if the interest was low like you say then why all the secrecy among the fandom?
> this is not to you but in general It’s not that I don’t believe it but it seems everytime I ask where is the source or even one pic of them other than the one sitting on the stairs no one answers me. I know Alexander is not considered an A celebrity but he’s still got pictured when he’s out by fans. So for one year ( not counting the first because corona) he’s been with someone and only a bunch of fans knows about it. Look if there’s a secret society that people don’t want everyone in that’s fine but no need to bring their gossip out then leave without a proof, a bit childish IMO.
> I have so much expectations for this this movie, I really hope it’s as good as it sounds.


The interest in his dating life is definitely lower than it has been, but it's not dead either!
The 'proof' mostly shows up in social media accounts of his friends and family, accounts that are now private. And some fans still have access to those. But they're they're not shown on this forum because this forum is public.
Is it childish to allude to that and not show it? Maybe.



koka44 said:


> It’s seems that I have put my reply inside your quote it self and I can’t edit it  sorry about that


I do this all the time. It's especially easy to do with multi-quotes.


----------



## StarrLady

Succession is coming!


----------



## StarrLady

More news about Succession:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The interest in his dating life is definitely lower than it has been, but it's not dead either!
> The 'proof' mostly shows up in social media accounts of his friends and family, accounts that are now private. And some fans still have access to those. But they're they're not shown on this forum because this forum is public.
> *Is it childish to allude to that and not show it? Maybe.*
> 
> 
> I do this all the time. It's especially easy to do with multi-quotes.


I find this a bit hypocritical as you're part of a private forum yourself. Come on.


----------



## koka44

BuckeyeChicago said:


> The interest in his dating life is definitely lower than it has been, but it's not dead either!
> The 'proof' mostly shows up in social media accounts of his friends and family, accounts that are now private. And some fans still have access to those. But they're they're not shown on this forum because this forum is public.
> Is it childish to allude to that and not show it? Maybe.
> 
> Maybe childish is the wrong word but it’s definitely  ridiculous. If like you say there are a group of people who have access to his friends which I am sure we’re always private not because of Tuva then yeah they should keep it to them selves since they suddenly care about his privacy this much. Because it’s silly to come to a public forum and share half stories because they want to protect the privacy, not sure how that makes sense to them. Not to mention, It was okay in the past to post pics from these private accounts but now they want to protect his privacy,lol. I’ll just say that this is a gossip forum, talking about privacy of an actor is ridiculous to me.
> so what I get from this, is that the interest didnt die it’s just hidden in private groups, meh


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> More news about Succession:



Thank you Starr Lady. Fabulous news.  Hope YouTube will have some new interviews with the cast to promote the series


----------



## Santress

This was just announced. Alex has filmed this Lars von Trier series:




*viaplaysverige*  The Swedes take over the Kingdom of Exodus!  Alexander Skarsgård, Tuva Novotny and Mikael Persbrandt are in the final season of Lars von Trier's legendary series. And so are Asta August, David Dencik, Ida Engvoll and Anders Mossling  Coming to Viaplay!



Some info. about Alex's character:




 The Swedish world star Alexander Skarsgård guest acts as a lawyer at Rigshospitalet, a role he inherits from his father, Stellan Skarsgård, who also played a lawyer in the second season of the Kingdom. Alexander Skarsgård has had his big breakthrough in Hollywood in recent years, where he, among other things. has starred in the cult series True Blood , played the villain Perry Wright in the popular series Big Little Lies , added body to the role of Tarzan in the movie The Legend of Tarzan , while most recently starring in Godzilla vs Kong and will soon be featured in the third season of the hugely popular TV series Succession. He has also previously worked with Lars von Trier in Melancholia .









						Nu afsløres de svenske stjerner i RIGET EXODUS
					

Fotokreditering:Foto 1: Kreditering: Christian GeisnæsFoto 2 (Mikael Persbrandt): Henrik OhstenFoto 3 (Lars von Trier, Tuva Nuvotny & Ida Engvoll):...




					www.mynewsdesk.com


----------



## StarrLady

Thanks, Santress. Here are more details about Alex and The Kingdom Exodus.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

A little bit of Alex in the official trailer for Succession season 3 shared today (September 17. 2021):



Also found here:



and here:


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

AS looks soo good in that trailer! [swoon] thank you for brightening up my Friday Santress!


----------



## scarlet555

what...a what... did I read someone above say Skarsgard is not a celebrity?    I guess it doesn't matter... because he is freaking awesome!!!!  and people love him!  And that's more important than being a celebrity.


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex in some of today's (September 19, 2021) insta stories shared by his *Infinity Pool *costars. Looks like it was get together for the cast and crew:






			https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/e35/242337365_223961986438794_2861959957702947731_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=kotjCc_TMmYAX8WG8Np&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&oh=d10b0b79fbf4f9c7602ee32b97e24e4e&oe=6149AEF7&_nc_sid=276363&ig_cache_key=MjY2NjM0MzczNzIwNDY2NDcyOQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4
		


Source:  The September 19, 2021 insta story of *amandabrugel*









						Amanda Brugel (@amandabrugel) • Instagram photos and videos
					

147K Followers, 796 Following, 1,493 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Amanda Brugel (@amandabrugel)




					www.instagram.com
				








			https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/226605826_260636359251260_38115418212630212_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0IiwicWVfZ3JvdXBzIjoiW1wiaWdfd2ViX2RlbGl2ZXJ5X3Z0c19vdGZcIl0ifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=-kepeA-Wg_IAX9tjHgo&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&vs=17911347527039760_3242420547&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdBSzdnUTA4MVpzaERPMEFBTVJfQjF2RmFZY0FidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBABUAGCRHTlRWYkE0eTI5djRqN0FWQUdLNnJxamRPVWQyYnBrd0FBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACbm68G3u8rnPxUCKAJDMywXQCwhysCDEm8YEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMl92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=6e7e438378&ccb=7-4&oe=6149D44D&oh=11cdef1a629f52c1cfc743dd078a8eb2&_nc_sid=276363&_nc_vts_prog=1&dl=1
		



Source:  The September 19, 2021 insta story of *jalillespert* 









						Jalil Lespert (@jalillespert) • Instagram photos and videos
					

50K Followers, 988 Following, 3,712 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jalil Lespert (@jalillespert)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Photo shared today (September 21, 2021):

*julijana_naumoska*  What are the chances for meeting your favorite vampire in person ‍♂️?
Swipe left for a surprise 
#trueblood #vampire #favoriteactor


----------



## sdkitty

Santress said:


> Photo shared today (September 21, 2021):
> 
> *julijana_naumoska*  What are the chances for meeting your favorite vampire in person ‍♂?
> Swipe left for a surprise
> #trueblood #vampire #favoriteactor
> 
> View attachment 5200503



looks like an impersonator to me


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

My word, he never has an off day does he, aging like a fine wine!


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

sdkitty said:


> looks like an impersonator to me


 
No way! Look at his nose. His hair is just lighter that's all. Really classy to try and piss all over someone's meeting with him btw


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> No way! Look at his nose. His hair is just lighter that's all. Really classy to try and piss all over someone's meeting with him btw


wow, I just didn't think it looked like him...no need to get all mad about it


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

sdkitty said:


> wow, I just didn't think it looked like him...no need to get all mad about it


I'm not 'mad' about it at all. I just don't like the spite that seems to be on this board sometimes. The person in the photo met AS and shared the photo for others to see and you have to make a catty comment like that, rather than say something positive or just not comment at all.


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> I'm not 'mad' about it at all. I just don't like the spite that seems to be on this board sometimes. The person in the photo met AS and shared the photo for others to see and you have to make a catty comment like that, rather than say something positive or just not comment at all.


OK...I honestly thought it might be an impersonator.  I don't know who originally posted it.  I was not trying to be spiteful.  You're over-reacting.


----------



## Santress

The trailer for *Passing *featuring Alex:




Promo still from this article about the trailer and the making of the film:












						Tessa Thompson, Ruth Negga, and Rebecca Hall on a Profound ‘Passing’ Collaboration
					

Watch the exclusive trailer for the Netflix film, along with a rich conversation between its director and stars.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

sdkitty said:


> OK...I honestly thought it might be an impersonator.  I don't know who originally posted it.  I was not trying to be spiteful.  You're over-reacting.


No, I'm reacting. Spite was not your intention, but that's how it read to me. I just think we should be positive in the fandom. Not that I think you personally are a problem, but there seems to be a general lean towards it sometimes. Fan communities should be fun and positive places to be part of, there are enough negative and hard going places in the world already.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> The trailer for *Passing *featuring Alex:



Thank you! I can't wait to see this! Do you know the UK release date?


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> No, I'm reacting. Spite was not your intention, but that's how it read to me. I just think we should be positive in the fandom. Not that I think you personally are a problem, but there seems to be a general lean towards it sometimes. Fan communities should be fun and positive places to be part of, there are enough negative and hard going places in the world already.


well you read it wrong
and this is reposted I believe so the fan who took the picture isn't here to see what I said
I'm done
sorry you were offended


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to see this! Do you know the UK release date?


AS surely had to act very hard to play someone so intolerant convincingly. I think that's what makes him so interesting as an actor and as a person in the public eye, he really seems to want to explore life from every angle and never seems to judge the characters he plays however vile. That kind of impartiality is a very attractive trait in my view.


----------



## Blue Irina

Santress said:


> The trailer for *Passing *featuring Alex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promo still from this article about the trailer and the making of the film:
> 
> View attachment 5200709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa Thompson, Ruth Negga, and Rebecca Hall on a Profound ‘Passing’ Collaboration
> 
> 
> Watch the exclusive trailer for the Netflix film, along with a rich conversation between its director and stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com




THANK YOU!


----------



## Ludwig

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> AS surely had to act very hard to play someone so intolerant convincingly. I think that's what makes him so interesting as an actor and as a person in the public eye, he really seems to want to explore life from every angle and never seems to judge the characters he plays however vile. That kind of impartiality is a very attractive trait in my view.


I agree with you.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

The Northman: Release Date, Cast And More - /Film
					

Here's what we know so far about Robert Eggers' new Viking movie The Northman, which will hit theaters next year.




					www.slashfilm.com


----------



## Santress

Fan pic shared today (October 1, 2021):




*majavragovic1_8  *Tarzan and Jane Alexander Skarsgård
#alexandarskarsgard #tarzan #jane #justanotherday #filmmaking #infinitypool


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress     thank you for the treat on a Friday! Looking good


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> Fan pic shared today (October 1, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5210821
> 
> 
> *majavragovic1_8  *Tarzan and Jane Alexander Skarsgård
> #alexandarskarsgard #tarzan #jane #justanotherday #filmmaking #infinitypool



These recent pics of Alex are some of my favourites. He looks amazing, I’m really liking his look for Infinity Pool.


----------



## gomubear

https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/journal/fashion/succession-tv-actor-nicholas-braun-interview-2021-10031278


----------



## Santress

Some bts/making of clips to promote *The Stand's *October 5 DVD release:

*Screen Rant Plus*

The Stand Clip - Randall Flagg [EXCLUSIVE]




*Dread Central*

Exclusive Featurette: 'The Stand' (An Apocalyptic Epic: Adapting 'The Stand')




An oldie (from November 2018?) shared today (October 3, 2021) on instagram:




*fanboycasperny* Alexander Skarsgard
❤️


----------



## StarrLady

Reviews for the upcoming third season of Succession and for Alex are great.

Per Variety: “Succession stronger than ever” and
                  “Adrien Brody and Alexander Skarsgard excel as titans of industry”









						‘Succession,’ Stronger Than Ever, Builds Its Third Season Around a Family Civil War: TV Review
					

“Succession,” which launches its third season Oct. 17, is not a show that will back away from a challenge. The end of the second season radically clarified the series’ vision. Though the relationsh…




					variety.com
				




Per Empire: “The third series is miraculously funny yet mind-blowingly intense” and “and Alexander Skarsgard as a socially weird tech billionaire, who are all as instantly entertaining yet entirely authentic as the show itself”









						Succession Season 3
					

The Roy family are back and picking up the pieces in the wake of Kendall's betrayal. Does Succession Season 3 measure up? Read the Empire review.




					www.empireonline.com
				




Per UpRoxx: “A reasonable argument can be made that Succession holds the title belt as Greatest Show On Television”, “There is definitely no show that is more fun to talk about” and “Alexander Skarsgard comes in as a tech CEO whose icy Skarsgardian stare might launch one thousand GIFs”









						’Succession’ Season 3 Review: The Roy Family Is At War
					

"Succession" returns to HBO on October 17, after a two-year hiatus, with chaos in the air and blood in the water. This is terrific news.




					uproxx.com
				




Per Sky Atlantic: “The best show on TV is back...and it was worth the wait”



Per AwardsWatch: “Jesse Armstrong’s show has evolved into a cultural phenomenon over the years and has become the standard for which others strive to reach” and “Grade: A”









						'Succession' Season 3 review: The Emmy-winning series returns and this time it's war
					

Succession returns on October 17 to remind us of the growing chasm between HBO's smash hit and everyone else. Jesse Armstrong's show has evolved into a cultural phenomenon over the years and has become the




					awardswatch.com


----------



## StarrLady

The score for the third season of Succession is currently at 100%.









						Succession
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				




Included are more rave reviews:

Per The Playlist: “Succession is as smart, witty, funny, and riveting as it’s ever been”









						'Succession' Season 3: Creatives Ooze Confidence [Review]
					

The third season of HBO's "Succession," shows the confidence of the series' creatives, writers, directors and actors, in full display.




					theplaylist.net
				




Per Entertainment Weekly: “returns with a kinetic and affecting season 3” and “The inevitable showy guest stars - Adrien Brody as Josh Aaronson, a pivotal Waystar investor and Alexander Skarsgard as Lukas Matsson, a cocky and anti-social tech guru - parachute in later for strategic, compelling appearances that genuinely move the story forward”









						The long-delayed third season of 'Succession' doesn't disappoint
					

After a two-year break, HBO's Emmy-winning drama 'Succession' returns with a kinetic and affecting third season featuring a Roy versus Roy showdown. Read our review.




					ew.com
				




Per JoBlo: “Succession is better than it has ever been with a much more laser-focused narrative that allows this dysfunctional family saga to consistently earn the rank as one of the best shows on television” and “Both Brody and Skarsgard get to jump into the fray with this ensemble cast and spit venom with the best of them. None of these guest actors feel like stunt casting and are worked organically into this story that feels much faster than the prior season”









						Succession Season 3 TV Review
					

We review HBO's Succession Season 3. Is this season as strong as the last two critically acclaimed seasons? Our critic thinks so!




					www.joblo.com


----------



## Santress

Pic from last weekend shared this evening (October 4, 2021):




*amandabrugel*  Last week end in Croatia. Please don’t come for me I’ll be back in the suburbs making sandwiches and cleaning up wet couch popcorn in just over two weeks let me have this thank you.
#dayandnight


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

My goodness, he looks beautiful in that cast shot! I like his hair when it is blonde more than when it is dark. Can you watch the Stand featurette without a subscription?


----------



## StarrLady

Santress, I love that picture of Alex, he looks gorgeous.

Succession continues to have a 100% rating on Rotten Tomatoes.









						Succession
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com
				




More rave reviews for Succession and Alex:

Per The Hollywood Reporter: “and God, am I glad to be back, raising a glass once again to the best worst family on TV right now” and “Really, the show’s casting is reliably impeccable whether the actors being brought are known quantities (Alexander Skarsgard, as a seemingly introverted tech mogul) or relatively fresh faces”









						HBO’s ‘Succession’ Season 3: TV Review
					

As the hit series returns, will Logan Roy, his scheming children and his sometimes loyal consiglieres be as vicious, hilarious and tapped into the zeitgeist as when we saw them last, in 2019?




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




Per Independent: “If this season happens to be more frenetic than the last, it is also uproariously funny, painful and delightful in its skewering of this family”









						Succession’s Logan Roy remains one of the most frightening characters on TV – review
					

If this season happens to be more frenetic than the last, it is also uproariously funny, painful and delightful in its skewering of this family, faithful in its continued adherence to each character’s design




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Per Paste: “It is in this way that Succession continues to be one of the best shows about royal in-fighting on TV”









						Succession: Sibling Rivalry Dominates a Simmering, Subdued Season 3
					

In many ways, Succession continues to be one of the best shows about royal in-fighting on TV.




					www.pastemagazine.com


----------



## Santress

BTS pic recently shared on instagram:




*lisalovedesign*  The Slow Burn #thestand #makeupbyme #alexskarsgard #ParamountPlus @paramountplus working for a living #easydoesit
#film #castingagency #love #actor #castlife #cast #castmember @lovethisjob
#makeuptrailer #filmshoot #onset #mua #makeupartist #productionlife #makeupteam #love #filmmaker #starwagon #setlife


----------



## Santress

Shared today (October 17, 2021) on instagram:





*amandabrugel*  Last week end with my new family. One of the most fiercely bonded casts I have ever belonged to. I should be used to this part. We rush in, fall in love and then just as swiftly rush out, in manic search of a new tribe. This one hits different. I hate this part right here. #itsnotamatchbabe



Possibly him although the other guy is a dead ringer for him:






			https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/193838752_6592643070776991_5238641838133566587_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0IiwicWVfZ3JvdXBzIjoiW1wiaWdfd2ViX2RlbGl2ZXJ5X3Z0c19vdGZcIl0ifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=FUxc9t-olO8AX_Kor5x&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&vs=17884611467460689_3675788593&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdLQ19qUXVmVmwxVV9Xc1hBSHRjY3d2LVpMTklidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBABUAGCRHRmpob1E0NHhVZ1o3cVVKQUJXRVFLRmVCeG9pYnBrd0FBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACbM7szPxu61PxUCKAJDMywXQC4AAAAAAAAYEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMV92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=89e7d072c5&ccb=7-4&oe=616E69AD&oh=aeee2bc0be67358878187903aeaf6f2c&_nc_sid=276363&_nc_vts_prog=1&vts=1&dl=1
		


Source:  The October 17, 2021 insta story of *jalillespert*









						Jalil Lespert (@jalillespert) • Instagram photos and videos
					

50K Followers, 988 Following, 3,712 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jalil Lespert (@jalillespert)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

A little bit of Alex in this preview trailer for *Succession*:

Succession: Season 3 | *The Weeks Ahead *| HBO


----------



## Santress

Also from last weekend:






*madameboulton*  Red Night.


----------



## Santress

Shared today (October 20, 2021):




*csorgolex*i I will miss these days. 
#alexanderskarsgard #infinitypool


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Shared today (October 20, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5228360
> 
> 
> *csorgolex*i I will miss these days.
> #alexanderskarsgard #infinitypool



You can really tell that Alex and Bill are brothers in this pic. Normally I think Bill and Walter look most like Mama My and Alex and Gustav look like Papa Stellan, but I can see Bill and his mum here. Lovely picture


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Shared today (October 17, 2021) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5225854
> 
> 
> 
> *amandabrugel*  Last week end with my new family. One of the most fiercely bonded casts I have ever belonged to. I should be used to this part. We rush in, fall in love and then just as swiftly rush out, in manic search of a new tribe. This one hits different. I hate this part right here. #itsnotamatchbabe
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly him although the other guy is a dead ringer for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.2886-16/193838752_6592643070776991_5238641838133566587_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5kZWZhdWx0IiwicWVfZ3JvdXBzIjoiW1wiaWdfd2ViX2RlbGl2ZXJ5X3Z0c19vdGZcIl0ifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-2.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=FUxc9t-olO8AX_Kor5x&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&vs=17884611467460689_3675788593&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdLQ19qUXVmVmwxVV9Xc1hBSHRjY3d2LVpMTklidXFIQUFBQRUAAsgBABUAGCRHRmpob1E0NHhVZ1o3cVVKQUJXRVFLRmVCeG9pYnBrd0FBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACbM7szPxu61PxUCKAJDMywXQC4AAAAAAAAYEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMV92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=89e7d072c5&ccb=7-4&oe=616E69AD&oh=aeee2bc0be67358878187903aeaf6f2c&_nc_sid=276363&_nc_vts_prog=1&vts=1&dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The October 17, 2021 insta story of *jalillespert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalil Lespert (@jalillespert) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 50K Followers, 988 Following, 3,712 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jalil Lespert (@jalillespert)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Is the blonde guy next to him a stunt double do we think? Looks very similar to AS?


----------



## Blue Irina

Alex looks relax and happy. Great!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alex is back to Sweden.


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## aerohead21

Is he still quietly dating Tuva?  Idk if it’s their lack of pap shots or what but I like something about them together.


----------



## naointeressa

He is in new york 
I Saw it on insta story from is friend/personal trainer Magnus


----------



## sdkitty

I've been waiting to see him on Succession


----------



## Santress

Thanks, ladies.
He is supposed to be appearing starting in episode 7 of Succession.

Here is the video shared today (November 6, 2021)





			https://scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t50.12441-16/254065566_399658278528106_6180578014121613521_n.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjY0MC5zdG9yeS5iYXNlbGluZSJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=C00MorWZcMMAX8RcQtE&edm=ALCvFkgBAAAA&vs=188770233411868_442696236&_nc_vs=HBksFQAYJEdKNjdKQTlxSkxteGZHc0JBTkhZVGk3MTBzVlZicGt3QUFBRhUAAsgBABUAGCRHTGxmS3dfUUVDWGx0QXdEQUZYQXVHWFJkTUZJYnBrd0FBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACbMsp%2Bt5K%2FaPxUCKAJDMywXQCMzMzMzMzMYEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMV92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=145fff2d35&ccb=7-4&oe=618973A6&oh=fb5f09aa62862a6ace203aab171f9281&_nc_sid=643a
		


e9&dl=1

Source:  The November 6, 2021 insta story of magnuslygdback


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Wonder if he's working with Magnus again for a role, Tarzan 2 maybe? Any other Franchises due for casting? Could just be hanging out of course, but it would be nice to see AS on the big screen soon!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

maybe because of this magnus is nyc marathon related (alex involved in support i know alex lives in nyc)


----------



## Santress

A pic from yesterday (November 6, 2021) shared today on instgram:




*pillowcatbooks* Tarzan spotted at the @cookieshoops tournament yesterday rooting for the @pillowcatbooks team. Winners in our ❤❤ of course! #pillowcatbooks #pillowcatbooksbasketballteam #silvermedal #skarsgard


----------



## StarrLady

A reminder that Passing is now playing on Netflix.

I watched it today and it’s very well done.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

US or other Netflix too?


----------



## StarrLady

I’m in Canada, so I know it’s on in Canada too.


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> A reminder that Passing is now playing on Netflix.
> 
> I watched it today and it’s very well done.


thank you


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC today (November 10, 2021):








*Alexander Skarsgard Seen Out & About In NYC In Rare Sighting*

Alexander Skarsgard holds on to a green duffle bag while walking around his New York City neighborhood on Wednesday afternoon (November 10).

The 45-year-old actor hasn’t been spotted out in quite a while, and was dressed very casually as he headed off to the gym for a workout session.

Alexander can currently be seen in Passing, opposite Ruth Negga and Tessa Thompson. He plays John, Ruth‘s character’s racist husband, who has no idea that she’s mixed race.

The film is streaming on Netflix now.

Next up for Alexander is a recurring role on HBO’s Succession.

He’s set to portray “Lukas Matsson, a successful, confrontational tech founder and CEO.”









						Alexander Skarsgard Seen Out & About In NYC In Rare Sighting
					

Check out the pics here!




					www.justjared.com


----------



## aerohead21

Wow, he hasn’t missed the paparazzi AT ALL


----------



## aerohead21

Oooh  in Passed he played the bad guy!! He only had 2 scenes. It was very artsy and noir with the black and white and cinematography. They put a lot of work into it to give you subtle details about the protagonist’s state of mind. It was enjoyable but now I want to read the book because I feel like I’m missing details.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Out and about in NYC today (November 10, 2021):
> 
> View attachment 5246880
> View attachment 5246882
> View attachment 5246883
> View attachment 5246884
> View attachment 5246885
> 
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard Seen Out & About In NYC In Rare Sighting*
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard holds on to a green duffle bag while walking around his New York City neighborhood on Wednesday afternoon (November 10).
> 
> The 45-year-old actor hasn’t been spotted out in quite a while, and was dressed very casually as he headed off to the gym for a workout session.
> 
> Alexander can currently be seen in Passing, opposite Ruth Negga and Tessa Thompson. He plays John, Ruth‘s character’s racist husband, who has no idea that she’s mixed race.
> 
> The film is streaming on Netflix now.
> 
> Next up for Alexander is a recurring role on HBO’s Succession.
> 
> He’s set to portray “Lukas Matsson, a successful, confrontational tech founder and CEO.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard Seen Out & About In NYC In Rare Sighting
> 
> 
> Check out the pics here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justjared.com


He looks sad to me in these pictures, I hope he's OK!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Kitkath70

aerohead21 said:


> Oooh  in Passed he played the bad guy!! He only had 2 scenes. It was very artsy and noir with the black and white and cinematography. They put a lot of work into it to give you subtle details about the protagonist’s state of mind. It was enjoyable but now I want to read the book because I feel like I’m missing details.


I was surprised that he had such a small role.  The film is beautifully filmed and acted.  He always chooses interesting projects even if they are only bit parts.


----------



## Santress

In NY today (November 15, 2021):










Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr/alexanderskarsgardonline instagram


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Kitkath70 said:


> I was surprised that he had such a small role.  The film is beautifully filmed and acted.  He always chooses interesting projects even if they are only bit parts.


That's one of the things that I think makes him so compelling and likeable, he seems to do it for the love of the craft rather than fame and $$ alone. I think that's where you can 'see' his Swedish background the most in comparison to stars from other countries, modesty and 'largom' or enough is enough.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

riddle alex green from the bag


----------



## M.Skarsgård

rewind to 14.17 minutes then come alex is talking on the phone


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Shared today (November 18, 2021) on instagram:

*keioni_  J*ust another day at the office  #jksimmons #spiderman #marvel #janelevy #jaredleto #30secondstomars #oscarwinner #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #biglittlelies #emmaroberts #scream #oz #jamiedornan #fiftyshadesofgrey #christiangrey #dccomics #thejoker #suicidesquad


----------



## Santress

A little bit of Alex in the promo for *Succession*, episode 7:


----------



## Santress

Shared today (November 25, 2021) on instagram:




*boszikaagi  *Alexander Skarsgard is a Swedish actor
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgaard


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Oh my word he is a handsome son of a gun! Like something carved by angels and a fabulous personality to boot!


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Shared today (November 25, 2021) on instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5259046
> 
> 
> *boszikaagi  *Alexander Skarsgard is a Swedish actor
> #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgaard





is reboot infinity pool? or is the old picture but shared today


----------



## Santress

Promo still shared today (November 28, 2021) of Alex in tonight's episode of Succession:




*First picture of Alexander Skarsgård in Succession season 3 - new details about the character*

A tech genius. A 40th anniversary party. Alexander Skarsgård is now making his entrance in "Succession". Here is the first picture of the Swedish actor and Jeremy Strong in season 3.

Secret.

This is the best way to describe Alexander Skarsgård's participation in "Succession" season 3.

Very little has been known about the Swedish actor's importance in the series. Before the season premiere, no pictures were shared of Skarsgård, Sure, he glimpses past in a trailer, but never more than that.

Now Spoiler alert can show the first official picture of Skarsgård and Jeremy Strong, who plays Kendall Roy. The picture is from the seventh episode, in which Skarsgård makes its entrance and which will be available on HBO Max on Monday night Swedish time.

A little more information: The episode is titled "Too much birthday" and according to a synopsis from HBO, a lot takes place at "Kendall's lavish birthday party". It is also there that Kendall's siblings Shiv and Roman try to get a meeting with Lukas Matsson, a tech mogul who "recently said no to Logan".

Alexander Skarsgård plays the role of Lukas Matsson, CEO of the streaming giant GoJo. What has previously been said about this Matsson is that during season 3 he will get a "decisive deal with one of Roy's children". Which of the siblings is not yet known.

Also: Alexander Skarsgård is described by HBO as "recurring guest star", which should mean that he will be in at least one more episode in "Succession" season 3.

New episodes of "Succession" season 3 will be available on Mondays Swedish time on HBO Max.

Source:  https://www.expressen.se/noje/blogg/tvbloggen/2021/11/28/succcession-alexander-skarsgard-hbo-max/


----------



## Santress

A bit of Alex in the preview for next week's episode of *Succession*:



+ some Alex from tonight's episode in this recap of ep. 7:


----------



## Ludwig

Santress said:


> A bit of Alex in the preview for next week's episode of *Succession*:
> 
> 
> 
> + some Alex from tonight's episode in this recap of ep. 7:



This was such a dramatic, soul searing episode on Succession. Alexander’s portrayal of an amoral tech giant was spot On.  i think he looks for roles that contrast his beauty with dastardly deeds.  He is a great addition to this series.


----------



## Santress

Promo still shared today (November 29, 2021):




*succession* “My man, my myth, my ****ing monolith.


----------



## Santress

New promo pic shared today (December 2, 2021) of Alex in episode 8 of *Succession*:




Source:  https://pressroom.warnermedia.com/us/image/alexandarskarsgardkieranculkin


----------



## Santress

Another pic shared today (December 2, 2021):




Got another square for your Skarsgård Bingo card.



An oldie but goodie shared today (December 2, 2021):




*olaaxmanfoto* Alexander Skarskård hitchhiked with us home from a filming on Gotland when we took our own plane back home to Stockholm. #alexanderskarsgard #olaaxmanfoto #puss #gotland #sweden #hbo #trueblood #moviestar #tarzan #actor #actorslife #hitchhiking #plane #photoshoot #portrait #airstrip #nikonphotography #nikon #speedlight #quick #summer #sverige #alexanderskarsgård #hollywood #airplane #pose #catchingaride #aftonbladet #nöje #intervju


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Happy Friday Santress! Thank you xxx


----------



## Santress

Alex in the promo for next week's *Succession*:


----------



## Skarsmouse

StarrLady said:


> Well, Alex and Alexa were kissing on the lips and acting like lovers when they were on the sofa behind her friend (we've seen that picture too). But, there wasn't a crowd of people around them. That does tend to make a difference to most people. They had a lot more privacy at her friend's apartment.


What !! I have never seen that pic, can you show me that pic?


----------



## StarrLady

Skarsmouse said:


> What !! I have never seen that pic, can you show me that pic?


I think it was on her friend’s Instagram but I can’t remember the name of the friend right now. Does anyone else remember?


----------



## Santress

Shared today (December 6, 2021):





*succession*  The best of everything.


----------



## Santress

Promo still shared today (December 7, 2021):




Source:  https://pressroom.warnermedia.com/us/image/suc309071421gh12890r


----------



## aussiefan

StarrLady said:


> I think it was on her friend’s Instagram but I can’t remember the name of the friend right now. Does anyone else remember?


I can’t even remember the photo 
I’m no help !!


----------



## StarrLady

Here is the poster for The Northman. Notice that Alex has top billing even with some big stars.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Succession* (TV Series)
Lukas Matsson
- All the Bells Say (2021) ... Lukas Matsson
- Chiantishire (2021) ... Lukas Matsson
- Too Much Birthday (2021) ... Lukas Matsson


----------



## Santress

Promo still of Alex in tonight's (December 12, 2021) episode of *Succession*:




Source:  https://pressroom.warnermedia.com/us/image/briancoxkieranculkinalexanderskarsgard


----------



## Ludwig

Santress said:


> Promo still of Alex in tonight's (December 12, 2021) episode of *Succession*:
> 
> View attachment 5272351
> 
> 
> Source:  https://pressroom.warnermedia.com/us/image/briancoxkieranculkinalexanderskarsgard


After watching the final episode of Succession, I think Alexander Skarsgard will be in Season 4.  His character is such a great contrast to Brian Cox and Kieran Culkin.


----------



## Ludwig

Logan calls his character Hans Christian Andersfuck


----------



## Santress

Agree, he will be in at least the first 1/2 of season 4.

Recently shared promos:




*succession*  Hans Christian Anderfuck.





+ an oldie but goodie:

*victoriawill*  How much do I love seeing #alexanderskarsgard in @hbo’s Succession and what chaos his character has caused? So much so I had post this #tintype.


----------



## Santress

First trailer and poster for *The Northman*!

Skarsgård. Kidman. Taylor-Joy. Hawke. Björk. Dafoe.

This is your EXCLUSIVE first look at Robert Eggers' #TheNorthman, in theaters April 2022.






I WILL AVENGE YOU FATHER...

#TheNorthman. APRIL 2022.







Promo pics shared today (December 20, 2021):

Alexander Skarsgård stars as Amleth in director Robert Eggers’ Viking epic The Northman.









						The Northman
					






					www.focusfeatures.com
				




Alexander Skarsgård stars as Amleth and Anya Taylor-Joy as Olga in director Robert Eggers’ Viking epic The Northman.









						The Northman
					






					www.focusfeatures.com


----------



## Grande Latte

Ludwig said:


> After watching the final episode of Succession, I think Alexander Skarsgard will be in Season 4.  His character is such a great contrast to Brian Cox and Kieran Culkin.



He's the hottest thing on Succession. Yeah, seriously. 
He has such a great presence and fits perfectly into the plot I, too, am looking forward to seeing more of him as well.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## scarlet555

I love the trailer so far!  He’s been good in a lot of parts he has been in!  He’s a great actor and star!


----------



## E.Skarsgård

M.Skarsgård said:


> View attachment 5278695
> View attachment 5278696
> 
> My favorite Manny! Love these!!
> The Northman looks Amazing, can't wait!!!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Merry Christmas! ❤️️ God Jul!
❄️Joyeux Noël!, Frohe Weinachten!, Feliz Navidad!, Buon Natale!, Feliz Natal!, Vrolijk kerstfeest!, Crăciun fericit!,  Wesołych świąt Bożego Narodzenia!,  Veselé Vánoce!. عيد ميلاد مَجيد /Aiyeed milad sayeed!, Glædelig Jul!,  Hyvää Joulua!. Καλά Χριστούγεννα / Kala Christougena!, Mele Kalikimaka!, Nollaig Shona Duit!, メリークリスマス! / Merīkurisumasu!, 메리 크리스마스 / Meli Keuliseumaseu!, C Рождеством!  / S-RazhdestvOm!❄️




Caption:  "I have to say, I think the tree looks particularly nice this year."

*graphic by CanadianBeaversLoveASkars (x)


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I wonder if Magnus was responsible for the transformation? I know it's needed for the role, but I really don't find AS attractive in these pics. I will watch the movie, but don't think it will be a favourite as I prefer him in more emotionally connecting parts.


----------



## Santress

^Yes, Magnus was his trainer. He shared this post about it:

*magnuslygdback*  EXCITED to finally get to share with you what I worked on last year!

Once again (Tarzan being the 1st) I had the pleasure of working with Alexander Skarsgård helping him becoming the baddest Viking on the planet

The Northman comes out April 22nd. Trust me when I say that you don’t want to miss this 
#magnusmethod #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman


----------



## Santress

Happy New Year! ❤️ Gott Nytt År!




Caption: "….well, if I had to kiss someone at midnight, I suppose he’d do."




Caption: "Happy New Year’s Ladies…said the big blond with a smile. The line forms here beside the stage, no pushing, single file. There’s quite a few of you to kiss, so this might take awhile. But rest assured, if you get bored, I’ll fix that Swedish style."




Caption:  "To paraphrase a certain amnesiac vampire - 'if you kiss me at midnight Mr.Skarsgård, I promise to be happy…'”

Graphics by CanadianBeaversLoveASkars (x, x, x)


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Hold on to your hearts (and for those who have them, ovaries) folks: Alex the Manny


----------



## M.Skarsgård

the old picture had to be replaced with some picture


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie shared this morning (January 8, 2022):





*kalaadeviananda  *With Alexander Skarsgård - The East 2013⁣
@kalaadeviananda⁣⁣⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⁣⁣
#kalaadevi #alexanderskarsgard #Benji #theeast #artists #theeast2013 #makeupartist #behindthescenes #moviemakeup #britmarling #alexanderskarsgård #castandcrew @thealexanderskarsgard @alexskarsgardlove


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> An oldie but goodie shared this morning (January 8, 2022):
> 
> View attachment 5291582
> 
> 
> 
> *kalaadeviananda  *With Alexander Skarsgård - The East 2013⁣
> @kalaadeviananda⁣⁣⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⁣⁣
> #kalaadevi #alexanderskarsgard #Benji #theeast #artists #theeast2013 #makeupartist #behindthescenes #moviemakeup #britmarling #alexanderskarsgård #castandcrew @thealexanderskarsgard @alexskarsgardlove





I meant to ask that from which movie, but it just read that the east alex = aka benji


----------



## sdkitty

Santress said:


> ^Yes, Magnus was his trainer. He shared this post about it:
> 
> *magnuslygdback*  EXCITED to finally get to share with you what I worked on last year!
> 
> Once again (Tarzan being the 1st) I had the pleasure of working with Alexander Skarsgård helping him becoming the baddest Viking on the planet
> 
> The Northman comes out April 22nd. Trust me when I say that you don’t want to miss this
> #magnusmethod #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman



couldn't be much different from his character in Succession


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

The cast of Succession has been nominated for a SAG award.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Interview: The Northman director Robert Eggers on his Viking epic
					

We discuss The Northman with acclaimed director Robert Eggers, who explains his vision for a true Viking epic.




					www.joblo.com
				




*Interview: The Northman director Robert Eggers on his Viking epic*
BY CHRIS BUMBRAY26 DAYS AGO


This morning, Focus Features dropped the trailer for Robert Eggers’ Viking epic _The Northman_. Based on the Norse legend that inspired _Hamlet_, the film is a major departure for _The Witch_ and _The Lighthouse_ director Eggers in that it’s an epic done on a grand scale. I was over the moon for the footage I saw at CinemaCon in August, so I was happy to talk to Eggers recently about his plans for the film.
*I saw the trailer for this, well, not the trailer, but I saw some footage for this at CinemaCon back in August. Seeing that on the big screen was incredible and it was really fun to watch the trailer just now. But I want to ask you about how this is a pretty big stylistic departure for you, particularly in the terms of the aspect ratio. Cause you’ve always used this really kind of narrow aspect ratio.*





Well, you know the film is literally an epic. And the scope is of this, of the storytelling, is much larger where we’re using a larger canvas… We’re dealing with these immersive epic landscapes. And so we felt that we needed to go wider in order to do that. And also for staging some of the battle sequences, you know, shooting in 2:1 felt right. Yeah. Uh, but it was definitely an adjustment I’m most comfortable, like in 1:33:1…I think for the story we were telling we needed to go wider. 
*Well, can you tell me a little bit about the story? So it’s based on the Norse legend, I think that inspired Hamlet, right? *
That’s right. Simply put it is Viking Hamlet, although The Viking Amleth came before Hamlet. So it’s a classic, simple story told in what we endeavor to be a unique and original way, but it is a story of Viking who’s avenging his father’s murder. And, that’s the core of it. These Archetypal mythic family dramas are kind of the most potent material I find. So it was exciting to interpret that in a in a new way.
*Well, I mean, there haven’t been many great Viking movies. I mean, there was the show Vikings, but then, I mean, in terms of movies though the only one I can think of off of the top of my head is The Vikings starring Kirk Douglas and Tony Curtis, but I’m not sure if it holds up sixty years later.*
It’s a fun movie and actually for the period it’s a pretty accurate depiction of the understanding of the Viking age in 1950s minus the fact that Kirk Douglas doesn’t have a beard, he would have been highly ridiculed as a Viking without a beard. But no I mean, honestly there hasn’t been a lot of great Viking movies. I hope this is one.




*And it looks like you’ve got the only actor that could ever really star in it. I don’t know if you could really choose anybody but Alexander Skarsgård for a Viking epic. Who else has got the look and the presence, you know?*
Yeah, he’s a big Swedish guy (laughs). I mean, Alex is really incredible in the film and truly transforms cause you know if you’ve seen him on talk shows and stuff his persona is kind of a big sweet goofball. But he becomes like a machine in this movie. He completely becomes Hamlet. This impassioned, serious Viking with incredible fire. I mean, I think that there’s some scenes of rage in this movie that are among the most rageful things I’ve seen in movies. It was crazy. It was crazy because yeah, I guess like Alex is six, four, and so is Claes Bang who plays the murderous uncle. And you know, Alex needs to at times be losing or be in peril. So I’m constantly trying to find people who are like 6’6, 6’8, 7 ft, 7’1.
*The Witch put Anya Taylor-Joy on the map in a big way. And now, with The Queen’s Gambit and Furiosa she’s in a lot of stuff. And I was just wondering if you could talk about what it was like working with her again a couple of years later.*
I mean it was so great because we’ve both grown a lot since we worked together on _The Witch_. I love repeat collaborations. She’s not the only repeat collaborator on the film, but you know, Anya and I are also friends and we know each other real well.  I mean, look, she’s an incredible actress. She’s also so professional and, you know, she was a real cheerleader for the film and, and we were shooting in cold inhospitable conditions and her extremely supportive attitude was helpful for the entire cast and crew. But also as far as her work in the film when you’re working with someone who you already trust, like we can push each other further and get to better results quicker. And also we can take things further. So it was, it was really great. 




*I also wanted to talk to you about, you know, some of the more atypical casting in a movie. Beause when I think of a Viking movie, I don’t necessarily think of Ethan Hawke and Nicole Kidman, but then watching them in the trailer, it looks like they’re both amazing.*
I mean, Nicole really is one of the best actresses around and also, you know, she’s like a tall, strong, red headed woman, and I knew she could look like a Viking, but also Gudrun is, you know, based on all these really strong Viking characters. The easiest cultural reference would be like a Lady Macbeth.
And I think, you know, anyone can easily imagine Nicole playing a really fascinating Lady Macbeth. And so here we have like, you know, a Lady Macbeth on steroids more or less. But I also knew that Nicole wouldn’t play it like a scenery-chewing Shakespeare actor, she would do it with great subtlety and intensity and in a quiet way. And I think it’s much more powerful. 
And then Ethan, I’ve seen Ethan do Shakespeare. And so, I remember when we talked about the role, I said this: “You, and I both know that this is in your wheelhouse, but nobody else does”. And obviously when you see him in the trailer, I mean, he looks like he looks exactly like a Viking should look and was great working with him. 




*Can you tell me a bit about the soundtrack? Your soundtracks are always pretty interesting. And I was looking at who you have signed up for this, and it looks like a pretty interesting collaboration.*
Well Robin Carolan and I have been friends for quite a while now. And, you know, we spent a lot of time looking into modern interpretations of what Viking music might have been in an academic sense, but there’s also all these Neo Folk Viking inspired bands out there. I feel like they found their own take on it and it’s super intense and aggressive, but also at times, very beautiful. And they’re able to give it a huge cinematic presence with some symphonic underscoring under the Viking instruments that kind of carry the story.
_The Northman_ hits theatres *April 22nd, 2022*.
Tags: Alexander Skarsgard, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawke, Nicole Kidman, Robert Eggers, The Northman


----------



## Santress

Some set/bts pics from *Infinity Pool* shared today (January 16, 2022) on instagram.
Some think this is Alex in the pic - it's hard to tell 100%, the quality is not the best.

*balazsbudai.postproduction*  Summer memories from the set of Brandon Cronenberg's new feature "Infinity Pool". I'm a big fan of David Cronenberg, so I was super excited to work with his son Brandon. He is an excellent director and scriptwriter, also a very nice person. I cant wait to see the final cut!
I was working on this movie as a dailies colorist and data wrangler. It was challenging to match the cameras and vintage lenses together to support the vision of outstanding DP Karim Hussain. Karim uses various filters, gels, and films, attached to the lenses for in-camera effects, I have learned so much from him!
This movie will be so tripped-out, and it's going to look awesome!!!
The release date is yet unknown, lead actors are Alexander Skarsgård, Mia Goth, and Cleopatra Coleman

Brandon & Karim's previous movie "Possessor" is available on Hulu and Amazon Prime.

#balazsbudai #film #vintagelens #colorist #digitalcinema #filmingincroatia #filminginhungary #alexamini #arrialexa #arrialexamini #alexanderskarsgard #miagoth #cleopatracoleman #brandoncronenberg #onset #dit #livegrade #livelooks #filmmaking #filmmaker #filmmakers


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*The Northman (2022)*
*Release Info*

Release Dates (20)
Also Known As (AKA) (17)
*Release Dates*

Denmark31 March 2022​PortugalApril 2022​Iceland1 April 2022​Sweden1 April 2022​Lithuania8 April 2022​Turkey8 April 2022​Slovakia14 April 2022​Italy21 April 2022​New Zealand21 April 2022​Russia21 April 2022​Spain22 April 2022​UK22 April 2022​Ireland22 April 2022​Latvia22 April 2022​Philippines22 April 2022​Poland22 April 2022​USA22 April 2022​Netherlands28 April 2022​Singapore5 May 2022​France18 May 2022​


----------



## sdkitty

Watched What Maisie Knew recently.  Not best movie I've ever seen but Alexander was sweet in it.


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from Hungary 2021 shared today (January 25, 2022) on instagram:




*starspotter78 *Alexander Skarsgård
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #budapest #hungary #hungary #2021 #actor #producer #thelegendoftarzan #director #infinitypool #thenorthman #thestand #succession #godzillavskong #passing #longshot #biglittlelies #mute #zoolender #hidden #trueblood #theaftermath #thehummingbirdproject #holdthedark #drunkhistory #thegiver #battleship #melancholia


----------



## Santress

More oldies but goodies recently shared on social media:




*bloodhoney13*  Good memories. I’m rewatching True Blood again after some years. Feeling nostalgic.







Alexander Skarsgard

Source:  *Szabolcs Fodrász Szőke* Facebook


----------



## Santress

New promo still shared today (February 2, 2022):




*totalfilm* Here’s an exclusive new image of Alexander Skarsgård in The Northman, from the new issue of Total Film which is out tomorrow!

(Image credit: Aidan Monaghan/Focus Features)



Also found here:



*Alexander Skarsgård charges into battle in this exclusive image from The Northman*
By* Jamie Graham*

A new look at Robert Eggers’ historical epic

Alexander Skarsgård stars as Amleth in The Northman

Director Robert Eggers’ last two feature films – The Witch and The Lighthouse – have been utterly unique period pieces. For his next, he’s drastically ramping up the scale for a full-on historical epic that’s set to be every bit as gritty and distinctive as his previous efforts.

Starring Alexander Skarsgärd as vengeance-seeking Viking prince Amleth, The Northman has a far grander sweep than the contained intensity of The Witch or The Lighthouse. "It was intimidating and daunting," writer/director Eggers tells Total Film magazine of upscaling from the intimacy of his first two movies. You can see an exclusive new still from the film, taken from the new issue of Total Film, above.

Any filmmaker whose first films are so exemplary is going to be granted bigger toys by a studio, and a Viking picture lends itself to vast landscapes and sweeping battles. "I was utterly terrified, but it’s a major privilege to be able to do something like this," Eggers continues. "It’s been exciting. The studio let me use all my head of departments from my last two films, and I was able to work with the top Viking historians in the world, which was incredible."

Based on the story of Amleth, by Danish author Saxo Grammaticus, who wrote in Latin, The Northman tracks Alexander Skarsgård’s prince Amleth as he seeks to pursue vengeance for his murdered father. If that bare-bones outline sounds rather familiar, it’s because Shakespeare nicked it for Hamlet. But whereas the Bard’s conflicted hero pondered and procrastinated at every turn, this “ancient, primitive” take on Amleth, coauthored by Eggers and Sjón, sees the prince as a strapping man of action.

"The amount of discipline that Alex put into this role is crazy," Eggers tells Total Film. "He transformed his body more wildly than he did in Tarzan."

The Northman is set to open in UK cinemas on April 15, before opening in the US on April 22. For more from Eggers, pick up a copy of the new issue of Total Film when it hits stands (both real and digital) on Thursday, February 3.

Source: 








						Alexander Skarsgård charges into battle in this exclusive image from The Northman
					

A new look at Robert Eggers’ historical epic




					www.gamesradar.com


----------



## StarrLady

Passing was nominated for Outstanding British Film at the BAFTAs as well as 3 other major nominations.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

StarrLady said:


> Passing was nominated for Outstanding British Film at the BAFTAs as well as 3 other major nominations.




*OUTSTANDING DEBUT BY A BRITISH WRITER, DIRECTOR OR PRODUCER*
PASSING Rebecca Hall (Writer/Director)   

*OUTSTANDING BRITISH FILM*

PASSING Rebecca Hall, Margot Hand, Nina Yang Bongiovi, Forest Whitaker


is this only via the internet or that everyone is present at the 2022 EE British Academy Film Awards: Nominations

but does not show Alexander skarsgard's name anywhere, know that alex played a small role


----------



## Santress

Fan photo shared today (February 11, 2022) on instagram:




*nowayucanstopme*  Definitely one of the most friendliest actors I have met! #thenorthman #sodermalm #sweden


----------



## M.Skarsgård

*Alexander Skarsgård Talks to Kirsten
Dunst About the Pleasure and the Pain*
*By Kirsten Dunst
Photographed by Juergen Teller
Styled by Harry Lambert*
*February 15, 2022*






Balenciaga._ Necklace by_
Alexander Skarsgård has excelled at playing a manipulative vampire, an abusive husband, and the literal harbinger of disease and destruction in a pandemic-ravaged world. And yet, he’s still good for a laugh. You don’t grow up the model-handsome scion of a legendary Swedish acting family without having a sense of humor about yourself. Think about his crack-up cameos as a vacant male model in _Zoolander_, an overgrown college grad in _Eastbound & Down_, and a mulletted schlub in _On Becoming a God in Central Florida_. But despite his reputation for just going for it, at 45 years old, he continues to surprise. Last year, he stole scenes on _Succession_ as Lukas Mattson, a tech bro so unlikable you couldn’t help but love him. And now, six years after he tamed the jungle in _The Legend of Tarzan_, Skarsgård is returning to the shirtless-action-hero genre in the Robert Eggers-directed viking saga _The Northman_, a grueling production that, as he tells his _Melancholia_ costar Kirsten Dunst, was no laughing matter.
———



_Shirt by_ Max Allen. _Socks (worn throughout) by_ New & Lingwood. _Boots (worn throughout) by_ Costume Studio.
———
KIRSTEN DUNST: Where are you in life right now?
ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD: I’m in Copenhagen.
DUNST: With your family?
SKARSGÅRD: Yeah. Well, I’m heading back to Stockholm next week. I was actually working with our dear friend Lars [von Trier] again
DUNST: Really? On what?
SKARSGÅRD: He’s doing another season of _The Kingdom_. Do you remember that? The old TV show he did for Danish television like 15 or 20 years ago?
DUNST: I never watched it, but I’ve heard it’s incredible.


SKARSGÅRD: It’s a lot of fun. It takes place at the main hospital here in Copenhagen. Dad [Stellan Skarsgård] played an attorney on _The Kingdom_ whenever they shot it, but he couldn’t do this. They kind of rewrote the part, so it’s now the Swedish attorney’s son. I actually replaced my father. Step aside, old man.
DUNST: I was talking about him recently, and I said that making _Melancholia_ felt like I was on a European vacation. I had so much fun.
SKARSGÅRD: It’s pretty much the same team from _Melancholia_. It was a lovely reunion.



_Top, shorts, and shoes by_ Prada.
DUNST: I’m jealous.
SKARSGÅRD: You were missed. We talked about you a lot.
DUNST: You know what? Lars and I have the same birthday. So funny. And so does Jane Campion, which is really weird. It’s like I only want to work with Tauruses or something. I love that actor-family lifestyle you guys have. How many of the Skarsgårds are actors?
SKARSGÅRD: Twenty-five, basically.
DUNST: Twenty-five?
SKARSGÅRD: Not quite. There’s four. If you need a Skarsgård for a movie and one of us isn’t available, it’s like, “How about this one?”
DUNST: My one son is so dramatic. I can see him becoming an actor. There’s something romantic about having it be a family business.
SKARSGÅRD: Well, you started out super early, right?
DUNST: Yeah. How old were you when you started?
SKARSGÅRD: I was seven, but it wasn’t intentional. My dad’s friend was a director and needed a 7-year-old kid, and he was over at our house, drinking wine with dad and talking. And then he saw this 7-year-old kid run through the room, and was like, “What about that kid?”
DUNST: I feel like I’d do that with my kid, too, if it was a director I knew and it felt like a family event. “Sure, put him in a movie.” I like that stuff.


SKARSGÅRD: It might sound odd, but it wasn’t even something I wanted to do. I did it, but my memories have more to do with free Cinnabons at the craft service table than the actual craft.



_Pants and shoes by_ Costume Studio.
DUNST: Not the craft, the craft service! I think the first thing I ever saw you in was _Zoolander_. I thought to myself, “How is this very good-looking person so hilarious?” I want you to be in more comedies. I want a weird Skarsgård family comedy.
SKARSGÅRD: We should plan something together because my dad would love to do the family thing.
DUNST: Let’s talk about _The Northman_. You play a prince? A Swedish god? What are you?
SKARSGÅRD: It’s based on an old saga called “Prince Amleth of Jutland,” which inspired Shakespeare to write Hamlet. It’s about a man avenging the death of his father. It starts on an island in the north Atlantic. My character is the young prince of that kingdom. When his father gets murdered by his uncle, he manages to escape the island. And the uncle believes that the young prince is dead.
DUNST: It’s like _The Lion King_. That’s where my brain goes right now.
SKARSGÅRD: _The Lion King_ is basically Hamlet. But the saga is as old as Viking culture.
DUNST: Fun?
SKARSGÅRD: It was the most fun. I’ve been wanting to tell a Viking story in a way that felt entertaining and big. Working with Robert Eggers, every single detail has to be 100 percent perfect. Every single stitch on a tunic. That’s obviously difficult when you tell a story that takes place a thousand years ago. You have to take some creative liberties.


DUNST: This will make my mom very happy because she loves everything about Vikings.
SKARSGÅRD: She’s Swedish, right?
DUNST: Our family’s from Minnesota. So it’s Minnesota Swedes. I’m going to ask you fun questions now. What are you reading?
SKARSGÅRD: A book called _In the Distance_ by Hernan Diaz. It’s set in the 19th century and a man crosses the United States from the West Coast to the East Coast in search of his brother. I highly recommend it.
DUNST: I know you love music. Anything you’re listening to?
SKARSGÅRD: I have a tendency to go down a rabbit hole for a period of time, and then I move on. I recently came out of a Roxy Music phase.
DUNST: I love Roxy Music. Sometimes I listen to a lot of a certain thing because it gets me in the zone for a part or on set. I’ll make myself a playlist for the character.
SKARSGÅRD: I often use music to get out of character. To get away from it.
DUNST: On set, you’re really present. You’re fun to work with because you’re alive in the scenes. You’re willing to play around. How do you go about creating a role?
SKARSGÅRD: It’s quite square and structured. I read the script once a day for however many weeks or months I have before the shoot.
DUNST: Really? Once a day? Interesting. I totally don’t do that.
SKARSGÅRD: It helps me get into the headspace of a character. I discover new things with each read. I come up with a thousand different ideas and then I eliminate them. Once we get into production, it’s about finding that sweet spot between being prepared but also open to whatever happens when you meet the other actors. It’s being alive and playful and open to discovering things in front of the camera. If I’m not prepared at all, it makes me nervous. The most rewarding days were when I came prepared with a vague idea of how I wanted to play the scene, but I was still open enough to be surprised. And together with the director and the other actors, we discovered something that wasn’t planned and was surprising and exciting for all of us. Rob works in the diametrically opposite way of Lars. Everything is meticulously planned. It’s mostly one single camera, one shot.
DUNST: He likes long shots? There’s an energy within that. If you want everything in one shot, you’re living that life. You feel more taken into something when things are in one shot.
SKARSGÅRD: In _The Northman_, there are long, intense fight scenes with 40 stuntmen and horses and 200 extras. To shoot it all in one shot means you do this four-minute take, and then a horse deep in the background looks the wrong way and you have to do it all again.
DUNST: That sounds like my worst nightmare.



_Coat and shorts by_ Valentino.
SKARSGÅRD: You’re so exhausted that you want to cry. You feel like you finally got all the choreography of the fight worked out, but then you have to go again and again and again. There’s always something in the background that wasn’t quite right. The flip side of that is when you finally get it, it feels like winning gold at the Olympics.
DUNST: He sounds like a perfectionist.
SKARSGÅRD: He absolutely is. But he’s also a genius. _The Northman_ was the first time I worked on something that was so meticulously stylized, and you almost had to see it as a dance between the camera and the actors, because the camera was constantly moving, and so were we. If the timing was slightly off, then we’d have to go again. I’ve never been more tired than after those six months.


DUNST: Where’d you shoot it?
SKARSGÅRD: Most of it takes place in Iceland. We locked down and stayed in Belfast and shot almost all of it up in the mountains and on the seaside. Then we went with a skeleton crew to Iceland to get some of the epic Icelandic landscapes.
DUNST: I’ve always wanted to go to Reykjavík.
SKARSGÅRD: I’m there every summer. It’s the most extraordinary place. The people are beautiful and open. You’re hanging out with a carpenter who’s also a poet, and then you meet a cab driver who is Iceland’s biggest rap singer.
DUNST: I haven’t watched you in _Succession_ yet because I have two small children. These days, all I watch are cartoons.
SKARSGÅRD: How old are they now?
DUNST: One is nine months. The other one’s three-and-a-half. Two boys. They’re a handful. When they can really play together, I will have my life back, but right now I can’t wait to go back to work.
SKARSGÅRD: When did you shoot _The Power of the Dog_?
DUNST: Like two years ago. It was during Covid, and then I got pregnant.
SKARSGÅRD: Are you back home?
DUNST: We’re in Austin, Texas, right now because Jesse [Plemons, Dunst’s partner] is making a miniseries here for HBO, with David Kelley and Nicole [Kidman] producing. I haven’t even been to the set. I’ll tell Jesse to say hi to the gang from you.
SKARSGÅRD: Do you guys try to travel together as much as possible? If you work, Jesse tries to take some time off, and then when he works, you take some time off ? How do you guys navigate that?
DUNST: Honestly, he got the opportunity to work with Scorsese, and I just had a baby and he tore his ACL. No one can not work with Scorsese. Right now, our schedule just overlaps. So far, we’ve really lucked out. We might do another project with some friends where we work together again. It’s nice that as a couple, we’ve been embraced as people who can act together.

SKARSGÅRD: You were so wonderful together in _The Power of the Dog_.

DUNST: It’s nice to have that together.

SKARSGÅRD: It’s very obvious how much you guys enjoyed that.

DUNST: You guys would like working together.

SKARSGÅRD: We almost did, didn’t we? Many, many years ago.

DUNST: Really?

SKARSGÅRD: Yeah.

DUNST: Wait, wait. Time out. Weren’t you in _Battleship_?

KARSGÅRD: Yeah.

DUNST: So was he.

SKARSGÅRD: Yeah, I know, but we didn’t really have any scenes together. I think we had some crowd scenes. He should join us on our Skarsgård family adventure.

DUNST: That would make me so happy. The people deserve you all in one film. Okay, I’m going to ask you some quick-fire questions. What’s your guilty pleasure?

SKARSGÅRD: Czech beers.

DUNST: What do Swedes shoot all the time? Fernet something, right?

SKARSGÅRD: Fernet-Branca.



DUNST: Why do Swedes like to shoot that?

SKARSGÅRD: I don’t know!

DUNST: It’s very medicinal.
SKARSGÅRD: It feels medicinal and it feels like lubrication for your cardiovascular system.
DUNST: While you’re getting wasted! What makes you angry?
SKARSGÅRD: I’m so even-tempered, it’s pathetic. I get angry with myself because I’m too OCD. Sometimes I need to stop being so square and let loose a bit.
DUNST: What makes you happy? Czech beer?
SKARSGÅRD: Czech beer, again.
DUNST: [To her son] Want to ask Alex what’s his favorite candy? I’ll ask him. What’s your favorite candy?
SKARSGÅRD: That’s a great question. I like salt licorice.
DUNST: Most people reading this probably think that is so disgusting, but I love it, too.
SKARSGÅRD: It’s an acquired, sophisticated taste for people like us, Kirst.
DUNST: Who scares you, Alex?


SKARSGÅRD: I have a tendency to scare myself sometimes.
DUNST: What scares me sometimes is the vastness of the universe. We’re just floating in space and just dying and being born. If I get too caught up in that, it starts to freak me out a bit.



_All clothing by_ Hermes.
SKARSGÅRD: I’m scared of the vastness of my own ego.
DUNST: [Laughs] What relaxes you?
SKARSGÅRD: Going out to the archipelago outside of Stockholm. My mom lives on an island in the Baltic. We’ve been winter bathing out there.
DUNST: You jump into freezing cold water? I understand the concept of that, but I’m also like, no thank you. Let me be in the warm hot tub watching you all, drinking my Fernet.
SKARSGÅRD: You jump in the water and it’s freezing cold, but then you go inside and sit by the fireplace. I’m in for basically 1.58 seconds.
DUNST: I’ve jumped in a freezing cold lake and jumped immediately out. It awakens you in a way that nothing else does. No one can predict the future, but what would you like for your future?
SKARSGÅRD: I just hung up on you, that’s my future.
DUNST: You’re like, “**** that question.” Do you want to have kids one day? Would you want to direct? Where do you live, by the way?
SKARSGÅRD: I divide my time between New York and Stockholm because my family is in Stockholm. I just hope that I continue to be curious as I get older. I have some colleagues and friends where, as they get older, it feels like the curiosity fades away.
DUNST: As we get older, hopefully we’ll just get more eccentric and awesome. I think surrounding yourself with young people is important as you get older.
SKARSGÅRD: My grandma was like that, my favorite human being. She didn’t give a **** about what people thought about her. She would say anything. Until her dying day, she had this incredible curiosity. She wanted to learn, try new things, meet new people, and not just wither away.
DUNST: I haven’t left the house much at all, and I do everything over Zoom. I feel a little bit stifled in that way, a little Groundhog Day. It’s great that _The Power of the Dog_ has come out and everyone loves it, but you don’t get any feedback on it.


SKARSGÅRD: Does it feel surreal in a way? Almost as if it didn’t happen?
DUNST: A little. I’m doing hair and makeup for Zooms, and doing interviews and things like that, and then I’m with my children in sweatpants all day. I’m either making a snack or getting hair and makeup done. It doesn’t go together. Let me get back to these questions. Who do you feel closest to? Who’s your crazy Swedish friend again? What’s his name?
SKARSGÅRD: Dada?
DUNST: Dada, yeah. Are you still in touch with Dada?
SKARSGÅRD: He lives in my apartment in Stockholm.
DUNST: Of course he does. I love that dude. When I think back on making _Melancholia_, that was one of the most fun times I’ve ever had on a movie, and it’s literally about the most depressing thing.
SKARSGÅRD: When I watch that movie, all I think about is how much fun we had. Maybe the only way to get through such a depressing movie was by having fun.





_All clothing by G_ucci.
DUNST: It felt like acting camp. We were in Sweden during the summer and there were music festivals. I haven’t gone dancing in forever. I think you’ve done a lot more than me, because I’ve had to obviously be safe for my children, too. I didn’t want to work right after having another kid, because I’m not going to have another child. I wanted to enjoy the beginning stages of that again and not go straight back to work. There wasn’t anything I was dying to do anyway. Now I’m very ready. Okay, Alex, what is the best thing about being a Swede?
SKARSGÅRD: When people are screaming at each other and it’s polarized, you can always be like, “Hey, I’m Swedish, I don’t know. I’m in the middle, I’m right here.” You don’t have to take a stand. It’s perfect.
DUNST: Who was your first movie crush?
SKARSGÅRD: My first love was Jessica Lange when I was a kid and I watched _Tootsie_. I felt butterflies.
DUNST: Listen, that’s some good taste.
SKARSGÅRD: I had no idea what it was. I just knew that I wanted that girl to come back on screen.
DUNST: My son really likes Daisy Duck. It’s the eyelashes.
SKARSGÅRD: She’s got amazing eyelashes. Also, the fact that she doesn’t wear any pants.
DUNST: Oh my gosh. She has bloomers on in whatever we’re watching. She’s more modest now. Do you want to say anything else? It’s awesome you’re on the cover. I love _Interview_ magazine.
SKARSGÅRD: I’m going to get to work on our next project with the whole Skarsgård clan, and you and Jesse.
DUNST: That would be my dream.
SKARSGÅRD: Likewise.



Coat by Salvatore Ferragamo. Shorts by Loewe. Hat by Gucci.



I don't know has recently been interviewed though it is published today


----------



## Santress

Here is the cover.
It's a long interview but I enjoyed it.
He has great chemistry with Kirsten and they seem to get along well.

*interviewmag*  Reigning villain Alexander Skarsgård may look like he gaslit his way onto our March cover, but inside you’ll find a goofy sweet superhero who’s about to break the box office with a new Robert-Eggers-directed viking saga “The Northman.”

“I’m so even-tempered, it’s pathetic. I get angry with myself because I’m too OCD. Sometimes I need to stop being so square and let loose a bit.”

Read the full interview with @kirstendunst at the link in bio.

Cover star @rexdanger
Photographed by @juergentellerstudio
Creative Partner @doviledrizyte  
Styled by @harry_lambert 
Hair by @keiterada






BTS pic:






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/273910769_1111193036383811_5789087218107523089_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=AGj4ORD24i4AX9ZJ3dU&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc3NDQ2Mjg0ODkxNjkzMTY4MQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9gDmgy_r46KgAVz-MCNcYu4_4ullmzxmA2s8Bq8MA0cA&oe=620E8B57&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The February 15, 2022 insta story of *keiterada*









						Keisuke Terada (@keiterada) • Instagram photos and videos
					

4,847 Followers, 2,413 Following, 2,116 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Keisuke Terada (@keiterada)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from *TIFF* shared today (February 18, 2022) on instagram:





*drlaurabrass* I met Alexander Skarsgård at a #TIFF party and, of course, we became instant BFF’s!

Just imagine it… spending the evening with Alex and his best Swedish pal drinking @TequilaTromba and chatting about wellness retreats in Europe ‍♀️

This was back in the pre-p@ndemic era when we got to go to parties and actually have fun and meet new people, of course!


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Here is the cover.
> It's a long interview but I enjoyed it.
> He has great chemistry with Kirsten and they seem to get along well.
> 
> *interviewmag*  Reigning villain Alexander Skarsgård may look like he gaslit his way onto our March cover, but inside you’ll find a goofy sweet superhero who’s about to break the box office with a new Robert-Eggers-directed viking saga “The Northman.”
> 
> “I’m so even-tempered, it’s pathetic. I get angry with myself because I’m too OCD. Sometimes I need to stop being so square and let loose a bit.”
> 
> Read the full interview with @kirstendunst at the link in bio.
> 
> Cover star @rexdanger
> Photographed by @juergentellerstudio
> Creative Partner @doviledrizyte
> Styled by @harry_lambert
> Hair by @keiterada
> 
> View attachment 5328286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTS pic:
> 
> View attachment 5328282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/273910769_1111193036383811_5789087218107523089_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=AGj4ORD24i4AX9ZJ3dU&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc3NDQ2Mjg0ODkxNjkzMTY4MQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9gDmgy_r46KgAVz-MCNcYu4_4ullmzxmA2s8Bq8MA0cA&oe=620E8B57&_nc_sid=276363
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The February 15, 2022 insta story of *keiterada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keisuke Terada (@keiterada) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,847 Followers, 2,413 Following, 2,116 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Keisuke Terada (@keiterada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Great interview, but the pictures were really weird...Is there some connection to gumboots I don't know about? (Only recently discovered Alex, IYSWIM)


----------



## Santress

Promos shared today (February 19, 2022) for *The Northman* at the IGN FanFest:

Check out these exclusive images from The Northman focusing on Alexander Skarsgård, Claes Bang, Ingvar Sigurdsson, and Ethan Hawke. #IGNFanFest

Credit: Aidan Monaghan / © 2022 Focus Features, LLC


----------



## Ludwig

Santress, thank you.


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie shared this evening (February 22, 2022):





*nostalgiaorcrap*  Alexander Skarsgård sticker.

From the magazine Okej early 2000.

#alexanderskarsgard #okej #stickers


----------



## StarrLady

Alexander Skarsgard and Anya Taylor-Joy are on the cover of Total Film for The Northman.


----------



## Santress

Was the site down? I haven't been able to get in for the past 2 hours.
I think the cover is originally from *TotalFilm's* instagram & twitter (x)(February 25, 2022).






*totalfilm  *Sharpen those axes – #TheNorthman is coming!

Alexander Skarsgård and @anyataylorjoy are our latest cover stars. Inside, interviews with director Robert Eggers and his formidable cast. On the way to subscribers now – and available to buy this Thursday

#Film #NewFilms #AlexanderSkarsgard #RobertEggers #MoonKnight #Marvel #BobaFett


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Was the site down? I haven't been able to get in for the past 2 hours.
> I think the cover is originally from *TotalFilm's* instagram & twitter (x)(February 25, 2022).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337069
> View attachment 5337070
> 
> 
> *totalfilm  *Sharpen those axes – #TheNorthman is coming!
> 
> Alexander Skarsgård and @anyataylorjoy are our latest cover stars. Inside, interviews with director Robert Eggers and his formidable cast. On the way to subscribers now – and available to buy this Thursday
> 
> #Film #NewFilms #AlexanderSkarsgard #RobertEggers #MoonKnight #Marvel #BobaFett




hopefully soon it will come to cinemas


----------



## Santress

A few glimpses of Alex at Eija's 30th birthday celebration:





			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m17/E94C6A543766BB3DD4EA2E6235354D99_transcode_output_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmRlZmF1bHQifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&vs=17991695683436592_3095837903&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYWGlnX3N0b3JpZXNfcGVybWFuZW50X3Byb2QvRTk0QzZBNTQzNzY2QkIzREQ0RUEyRTYyMzUzNTREOTlfdHJhbnNjb2RlX291dHB1dF9kYXNoaW5pdC5tcDQVAALIAQAVABgkR0JMWVhCQUNKQWFhalNZQkFNMmctVWpBWnh3amJwa3dBQUFGFQICyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAmlp7377m33D8VAigCQzMsF0AuAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzFfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=b820b6a1ff&ccb=9-4&oe=621CBA1B&oh=00_AT8D9F1HS3pf5HQAh0rlSsAtECpOACSv1KiftUaUPCs8Lg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The February 26, 2022 insta story of *juliaanjou*









						Julia Anjou (@juliaanjou) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,896 Followers, 795 Following, 426 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Julia Anjou (@juliaanjou)




					www.instagram.com
				








			https://scontent-bos3-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m17/4A45C6301F50AB95EA722F5D0E3DF883_transcode_output_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmRlZmF1bHQifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-bos3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=17932072166032147_1690376810&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYWGlnX3N0b3JpZXNfcGVybWFuZW50X3Byb2QvNEE0NUM2MzAxRjUwQUI5NUVBNzIyRjVEMEUzREY4ODNfdHJhbnNjb2RlX291dHB1dF9kYXNoaW5pdC5tcDQVAALIAQAVABgkR0s1RFlSQlU4Q1YtNnhzUkFBUHphZHItVl9aVWJwa3dBQUFGFQICyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAm5pXexPHKskAVAigCQzMsF0AuAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzFfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=1a8db05710&ccb=9-4&oe=621C472B&oh=00_AT9Y36XxS-YJ3-mHfWpRKuZ-nJKiGn3Yoa9_RlspCRqpCg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The February 25, 2022 insta story of
*missbb_hoss*









						BB Hoss (@missbb_hoss) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,430 Followers, 1,126 Following, 70 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from BB Hoss (@missbb_hoss)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

A look at the March *Total Film* issue:

#AnyaTaylorJoy #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheNorthman for Total Film March 2022 issue


----------



## Santress

At the *Giorgio Armani* fashion show during the Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2022/2023 on February 27, 2022 in Milan, Italy:













Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Getty*

Video from today (February 27, 2022):




*jessicabonvy*  Super Ospiti alla Milano Fashion Week
#annehathaway #alexanderskarsgard
#kasiasmutniak #trussardi #milanofashionweek #armani


----------



## Santress

Fan photo from today (February 27, 2022, Milan):





*maffeimichele77*  Alexander Skarsgård



HQ:




Source:  https://www.timesdaily.com/life/ita...age_937ef99b-8058-5232-817a-cd7b94e2ee71.html




Source:  https://www.timesdaily.com/life/ita...age_6a45ab85-52c4-5fe8-8349-810933653556.html


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/274790972_116488150961984_903919629808745909_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=c1GMskO_oEkAX--tyzc&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc4MzI2MDgyNDgwMzMzNDA5Mw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9UjZilrrSrHtNVfpjCgUWIVgzwePzDWVc3wWo-VHmKWQ&oe=621EBBAB&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/275020491_1652064688504106_6554884841300877465_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=fQQWCTGc8A0AX_EDN3N&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc4MzI2MTU2NTE2NTEwMzc4OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8UNJW6W-J7aXDrDSf356pOZZO4LfOFFMSioYPm6dexPQ&oe=621E9648&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The February 27, 2022 insta stories of *imadskhairiph*






						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com
				








Source:  https://wwd.com/eye/people/gallery/front-row-at-giorgio-armani-rtw-fall-1235106469/





			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m17/9649047FD4978552654567DA6E1F76AB_transcode_output_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmRlZmF1bHQifQ&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&vs=17887762796607192_1373441436&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYWGlnX3N0b3JpZXNfcGVybWFuZW50X3Byb2QvOTY0OTA0N0ZENDk3ODU1MjY1NDU2N0RBNkUxRjc2QUJfdHJhbnNjb2RlX291dHB1dF9kYXNoaW5pdC5tcDQVAALIAQAVABgkR09DTVlSRHZlamNXalhJQ0FNcndCa3I3bEg1eWJwa3dBQUFGFQICyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAmlK%2B85fD%2F6D8VAigCQzMsFz%2F7ul41P3zuGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzNfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=e079811258&ccb=9-4&oe=621EA33E&oh=00_AT9IrVWuBLOO-vRB4FQHFjZy_6JkPDKhTorBSW2OleY2sg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The February 27, 2022 insta story of *andreea_mua_*









						ANDREEA MAKEUP MILANO / VENICE (@andreea_mua_) • Instagram photos and videos
					

36K Followers, 5,280 Following, 809 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ANDREEA MAKEUP MILANO / VENICE (@andreea_mua_)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Shared today (February 28, 2022):





*totalfilm*  #TheNorthman #AlexanderSkarsgard #AlexanderSkarsgård #EthanHawke #WillemDafoe #RobertEggers #Viking #Vikings #Epic @thenorthmanfilm @universalpicturesuk @focusfeatures @ethanhawke



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Santress said:


> View attachment 5339182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/274790972_116488150961984_903919629808745909_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=c1GMskO_oEkAX--tyzc&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc4MzI2MDgyNDgwMzMzNDA5Mw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9UjZilrrSrHtNVfpjCgUWIVgzwePzDWVc3wWo-VHmKWQ&oe=621EBBAB&_nc_sid=276363
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/275020491_1652064688504106_6554884841300877465_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=fQQWCTGc8A0AX_EDN3N&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc4MzI2MTU2NTE2NTEwMzc4OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8UNJW6W-J7aXDrDSf356pOZZO4LfOFFMSioYPm6dexPQ&oe=621E9648&_nc_sid=276363
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The February 27, 2022 insta stories of *imadskhairiph*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



More from this photographer (x):





Shared today (February 28, 2022):





*giorgioarmani*  Mr Armani with some of the special guests at the Giorgio Armani Fall Winter 2022-2023 Fashion Show held in Via Borgonuovo in Milan.

Special guests: Liliana Segre, Alexander Skargard, @AnneHathaway and Adam Shulman, @gugumbatharaw, @matildadeangelis, Lilli Gruber, @falachenfala, @valentts, @rodrygogoes and @luanaatiklopes

Credit: @sgpitalia @stefanoguindani



Front row. Roberta Armani with some of the special guests at the Giorgio Armani Fall Winter 2022-2023 Fashion Show held in Via Borgonuovo in Milan.
Special Guests: Anne Hathaway and Adam Shulman, Alexander Skargard, Matilda De Angelis, Valentina Sampaio, Gugu Mbatha-Raw, Fala Chen, Myrta Merlino, Liliana Segre, Kasia Smutniak, Isabella Poti, Lilli Gruber, Rodrygo Goes and Luana Atik Lopes
Credit: Lodovico Colli di Felizzano





Source:  






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/274900915_707181607314604_5548181515544065496_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=TEByYomNtrQAX8OTSdd&tn=UkXf0io1TUHFsZM_&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc4Mzc0NTI4NTcxNDYyMDYzNA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9t_EDmuaaPClMabsPdhWV7jTPUAgIdoi4mu-bTqitm5Q&oe=621F683A&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The February 28, 2022 insta story of *giorgioarmani*









						Giorgio Armani (@giorgioarmani) • Instagram photos and videos
					

4M Followers, 9 Following, 2,751 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Giorgio Armani (@giorgioarmani)




					www.instagram.com
				







*marinamazzoli*  After 2 years yesterday, Sunday 27 February, I returned to Milan for the last day of Milan Fashion Week, I chose the Armani show hoping to intercept some VIPs ...
Time to get to via Montenapoleone / Borgonuovo and I come across Anne Hathaway first and Alexander Skarsgård after, passing through Kasia Smutniak, Tancredi, Gugu Mbatha-Raw
It was nice to come back up, it was nice to meet photographer friends
.
.
 © Marina Mazzoli - portfolio in bio
 27.02.2022 Milan
.
.
#marinamazzoli #portraitphotography #sonyalpha # sonyalpha7iii #sonyalphasclub # mfw22 #mfw # mfw2022 #annahathaway #armani # alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #milanomoda #milanomodadonna









			https://scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/274804937_5209188202433743_4352190905206030585_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=X6DDpRzHCtAAX-Fsb9s&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc4MzczNTU3NDc2NzQ4OTA0OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_NQxJ4T8tGUEhTc09cdbxGOFF6n_0-DIkd8RXoX46yuA&oe=621FA5CF&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The February 28, 2022 insta story of *marinamazzoli*









						Marina Mazzoli | Social Media Photographer (@marinamazzoli) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,912 Followers, 883 Following, 2,791 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Marina Mazzoli | Social Media Photographer (@marinamazzoli)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

HQs:









































Source:  alexanderskarsgard.fr


----------



## Santress

Source:  alexanderskarsgard.fr


----------



## Santress

Source:  alexanderskarsgard.fr


----------



## Santress

Source:  alexanderskarsgard.fr

*Anne Hathaway & Alexander Skarsgard Among the Stars In Attendance for Giorgio Armani's Fashion Show








*

Anne Hathaway and her husband Adam Shulman arrive in style for the Giorgio Armani fashion show during the Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2022/2023 on Sunday (February 27) in Milan, Italy.

Also in attendance were Alexander Skarsgard, Gugu Mbatha-Raw, Brazilian model and actress (and the face of Armani beauty) Valentina Sampaio, Chinese actress and singer Fala Chen, Italian actress Matilda De Angelis and more.

During the show, Giorgio Armani showed his support for Ukraine by having a completely silent fashion show. “My decision not to use any music was taken as a sign of respect towards the people involved in the unfolding tragedy in Ukraine,” Armani said in a statement posted to social media.

Source:  https://www.justjared.com/2022/02/2...-attendance-for-giorgio-armanis-fashion-show/


----------



## Santress

BTS video:

*wearedreamersfilm*  @giorgioarmani
dir: @chiararbini
op: @raffo_dop
editing: @araskins

#giorgioarmani #alexanderskarsgard #valeriamazza #isabellapoti #milanofashionweek



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

A few more from Sunday (February 27, 2022, Milan):







*_ps_ph_*  Model:@rexdanger
Event:@milanfashionweek
Brand:@giorgioarmani
#armani #giorgioarmani #mfw2022 #mfw #milanofashionweek #milanofashionweek2022 #milan #fashionlife #fashion #moda #2022


----------



## Santress

Excerpts shared today (March 2, 2022) from the March issue of *Total Film*:

*The Northman actor Alexander Skarsgård: "It was physically and mentally the most difficult job I've ever had"*

Exclusive: Alexander Skarsgård and Anya Taylor-Joy tell us about their experience filming the Viking epic

Robert Eggers' The Northman tells an epic Viking tale – a vast, brutal, uncompromising saga of cold-blooded revenge. To capture such intense scenes, the cast and crew headed to Northern Ireland, with forays to Iceland, for filming. The result was a shoot more intense than anything lead actor Alexander Skarsgård had done before.

"It was physically and mentally the most difficult job I’ve ever had, but also the most rewarding," Skarsgård tells Total Film for the new issue of the magazine, featuring The Northman on the cover. "The days were really long and hard, and we were out in the mud, and up on these mountaintops with the wind and the cold. The week prior, I was working on the television show Succession, on which I play a tech billionaire in a villa on Lake Como. So I literally went from playing one of the richest dudes on the planet in a crazy, beautiful villa, surrounded by yachts and helicopters and luxury, and got on a plane and flew to Iceland to get shackled and dragged through the mud. It was definitely a waking-up moment and a humbling experience."

Eggers insists that while many of the huge guys playing Viking warriors struggled, The Queen Gambit's Anya Taylor-Joy, who plays the female lead, was a trooper. "Aw, Rob," she responds affectionately when TF passes this along. "I’m not a complainer, and Rob and Jarin know that, but there was one day when the mud was up to my knees, and it had frozen overnight, and I’m barefoot. It had got to a point where I think just squeaked out, ‘Please!’ And they were like, ‘Oh, OK, it’s bad. It’s really bad. We need to get this done. If Anya’s saying, ‘Can we please roll? I can’t stand here any longer...'"

But there is, of course, a point to all this movie masochism. "Because of the authenticity that we’re bringing to it, in terms of the costume, in terms of the landscape... we don’t have to imagine much," Taylor-Joy explains. "You can just inhabit. You can just exist. You’re not on a stage where the director is saying, ‘Hey, remember, it’s really bloody cold.’ It gives you a real appreciation as to how tough these people were. Because nothing about this life is easy. There is no cushy going home and watching a movie while you’re all toasty, eating dinner. No, it’s pretty miserable all of the time."

The Northman hits UK cinemas on April 15, before opening in the US on April 2022. For much more on the film, including interviews with Eggers, Skarsgård, Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawke, Wilem Dafoe, and Claes Bang, check out the brand new issue of Total Film when it hits shelves this Thursday, March 3. .









						The Northman actor Alexander Skarsgård: "It was physically and mentally the most difficult job I've ever had"
					

Exclusive: Alexander Skarsgård and Anya Taylor-Joy tell us about their experience filming the Viking epic




					www.gamesradar.com
				




via


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Source:  alexanderskarsgard.fr


 Gorgeous as ever, but looking a little exhausted I think. hopefully he has someone to take care of him when he gets home xx


----------



## Santress

More from February 27, 2022 (Milan, Italy):






*marcopiracciniphoto*  You see it, he smiles at you, you remember how he sucked blood in #trueblood and you would like to give him your neck ... no, everything, but you remember that you are a professional so you just call him the father of your future children.

Based on a true story that happened a few days ago.

#alexanderskarsgard
#trueblood
#biglittlelies
#armani
#fashionweek
#mfw
#Milan
#mondadoriportfolio
#gratitude







*marcopiracciniphoto*  We are undoubtedly happy together.
The photos of the paparazzi (aka @pamelarovaris) prove it.

#alexanderskarsgard
#armani
#trueblood
#biglittlelies
#Milan
#fashionweek
#mfw
#gratitude






*darkaly_*
  ' '  ,   ' '  .  

#milanofashionweek #annehathaway #alexanderskarsgard #annawintour #milan #louisvuitton #paparazzi #moda #armani #sfilate #vip #life #carnevale


----------



## Santress

Here is the *Total Film* March 2022 interview 
(my scans & transcription)

REVENGERS ASSEMBLE
Words by Jamie Graham 

After establishing himself as a true visionary with The Witch and The Lighthouse, Robert Eggers is amping up the scale and the action for Viking epic The Northman. Here, the director and his starry cast, including Alexander Skarsgård and Anya TaylorJoy, tell Total Film how they raided Hollywood to make such a vast, brutal, uncompromising saga of cold-blooded revenge.

"When I first thought, ‘I want to make a Viking movie,' I knew three things,” explains writer/director Eggers (The Witch, The Lighthouse), with the hint of a smile. “I knew it needs to take place mostly in Iceland, it needs to be a revenge story, and it needs to have a naked sword fight on a volcano.”

Well, that's us sold. And so was star/ producer Alexander Skarsgård, who met with Eggers back when he'd made only The Witch. Their lunch was to discuss other possible projects, but all that was shelved when they discovered their shared passion for Norse mythology. Eggers had only immersed himself recently, after visiting Iceland with his wife, clinical psychologist Alexandra Shaker, who then used her spouse's admiration for the VistaVision landscapes to bombard him with Icelandic Sagas and Old Norse literature. Skarsgård, meanwhile, had dreamt of making an epic Viking movie since he was a boy growing up in Stockholm. He'd bounced ideas with Danish producer Lars Knudsen (The Witch, Midsommar), and read Prose Edda, an Icelandic 13th-century textbook that is considered the most detailed source for modern knowledge of Norse mythology.

"We were trying to find the perfect story,” explains Skarsgård. “A lot of the Icelandic Sagas revolve around a family drama. It's a lot about revenge. So we knew that we wanted something big and epic, but at the core of it, it had to be a family drama.”

“Alex mentioned that he and Lars had been trying to make a Viking movie for some time,” says Eggers. “I'm friends with Lars, but I had no idea! So then I was really excited. I said, 'I could make a Viking movie.' I hadn't really thought about what that would be, but I was sure I could figure something out quickly.”

Quickly, in film terms, is a couple of years, which is what it took for Eggers and Icelandic author/poet/musician Sjón to fashion a screenplay. Eggers wrote the treatment and Sjón penned each draft of the script, with Eggers making notes and revisions, and Sjón in turn desaturating Eggers' purple prose (“Sjón had to reprimand me for being too Shakespearean, and I had to restrain myself, because these Icelandic texts are mostly austere and less flowery”). By the time the screenplay was ready, Eggers' sophomore picture, The Lighthouse, was premiering at the 2019 Cannes Film Festival, where it won the FIPRESCI Prize awarded by a jury of international film journalists. American entertainment company Regency Enterprises were quick to strike a deal for The Northman.

It was a bold move. Brilliant as The Witch and The Lighthouse might be, they are contained, intimate, esoteric movies shot on a limited budget. The Northman would be a muscular Viking epic with battles, raids and swordfights. Always on the move, it would, according to Eggers, “begin in the Viking diaspora, in an island north of Scotland, and take us to the land of the Rus, which would be modern-day Ukraine, and then obviously to Iceland.” It would require a budget reported to be in the region of $60m - four times the combined budgets of Eggers' previous two movies - and at its heart is the tale of Amleth, written in the 13th century, in Latin, by Danish author Saxo Grammaticus.

“Once upon a time, there was a Nordic prince whose father was killed by his usurping brother, and he then sees his mother being dragged away over the shoulder of his uncle,” says Eggers, for any TF readers who don't happen to be scholars in such matters. "The kid swears vengeance. But later on, we find that he's grown, and he's an elite Viking warrior, and he seems to have lost his path. How does he get back on that path, you know?” The path signposted Roaring Rampage Of Revenge? “Yeah.”

If any of the above rings a huge clanging bell, that's because Amleth formed the basis of Shakespeare's Hamlet. But whereas Willy favours waffle, Amleth is lean and mean. And as reimagined by Eggers and Sjón, the pissed-off prince - played, naturally, by Skarsgård - boasts a torso that would make the star's loinclothed hunk in 2016's The Legend Of Tarzan go ape with envy. Well, you've got to look your best when you're having a naked swordfight on a volcano.

STARS LIGHT THE WAY 

The Northman is a risk, but is made less so by the tremendous cast that Eggers has assembled. When you make back-to-back films of the quality of The Witch and The Lighthouse, actors want to work with you, and here we'll see the likes of Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Ethan Hawke, Claes Bang and Björk team with Eggers for the first time, while Willem Dafoe (The Lighthouse) and Anya Taylor-Joy, Kate Dickie, and Ralph Ineson (The Witch) are back for more. It was a no-brainer.

"Absolutely,” chuckles Taylor-Joy, who also points out that all of the heads of departments from Eggers' previous movies have returned. “I mean, I will take any opportunity to be a part of making art with this group of people. It really felt like a homecoming, and I was absolutely elated every single day. We've all maintained a family unit. But what I will say is that the scale of this film is much bigger. There were definitely moments where Rob, Jarin (Blaschke, DoP) and I would look at each other, and we're like, 'OK, this is different than me helping lay down the dolly track. We're moving up in the world!”

Dafoe flashes the toothy grin he so effectively clamped around the stem of a pipe in The Lighthouse. “Of course I wanted to work with him again,” he says. "The Lighthouse was such a good experience, and also I admired, very much, The Witch. That's what really led me to reach out to him, to have a meeting. And then we hit it off. I think he's a supremely talented guy. He's got an original voice. He's a crazy believer. He's a crazy researcher. And he understands performance, and he understands cinema. So what else do you want?"

Newbie Hawke, who's worked with such cinematic icons as Richard Linklater, Paul Schrader and Peter Weir, was bowled over by what he saw. “It was awesome,” he starts, wide-eyed. “It's incredibly rare to see someone strive for the level of excellence that Robert strives (for). The level of discipline and aspirations were sky high. It's fun sometimes to watch somebody swing for the fences. Robert wasn't trying to make a good movie. He was trying to make a phenomenal work of art. I mean, he was pressing himself and all of us to the limit. And frankly, I just loved it.”

"It was an opportunity to do something quite different to what I'd ever done before,” muses Claes Bang, a great Dane whose mesmerising, menacing turn as Dracula in Mark Gatiss and Steven Moffat's three-part BBC drama has given him serious heat. “It's like a Greek drama, in a way. And epic. Insane. Alex Skarsgård is ****ing fighting all the time. It's like a fairytale, an adventure, and has this Shakespearean...” He whistles his appreciation. “It has the feel of a Kurosawa movie."

While everyone is only too delighted to wax lyrical about Eggers and the film in general, they immediately clam up when asked specifics about their characters. The Northman is event cinema, and spoilers will only steal from its impact. So what can be said about the supporting characters, to at least give us a foothold? Eggers rubs at his dark beard.

“Willem's character is credited as Heimir the Fool, and he is a kind of thyle character - a jester and also a keeper of sacred knowledge,” starts the director. “And what's a better role for Willem Dafoe than that? Anya plays Olga (of the Birch Forest), a somewhat witchy-inclined, Slavic woman who has been enslaved by Vikings. Björk plays the Seeress, obviously! And Claes... you know, there's a reason why he was cast as Dracula. He has that Christopher Lee stoicism and authority. He plays Fjölnir, who is a cool character because you see him in act one, through the child's eyes, as a 100 per cent villain. But then you see that he has more complexities as a human being later on in the film.”

The cast elaborate, carefully. “Olga is someone who is very connected to the land and her deities,” Taylor-Joy offers. “She has this overarching eye. She experiences what's happening in the moment, but she also, through her connection to spirituality, is able to see a larger picture. Olga and Amleth are united by circumstance. She's definitely wary of him at first, as she should be, and..." A sudden laugh. “And I think that's probably as far as I can go into that!"

Dafoe ums and ahs. “Heimir the Fool is involved in some of the..." He stops, then sets off in another direction. "Heimir the Fool is a little bit of a misnomer in the sense that... You know, through a voice and through different modes, I pepper some of the mystical stuff that involves this journey of revenge this young prince has to go through. I can't say more than that.”

"I'm basically Claudius (in Hamlet),” says Bang. “I end his father's life. Hopefully there's more to it than that, and he is trying to...” He halts abruptly. "Oh ****ing hell, I'm getting myself into trouble. Let's just leave it. The bad guy is the bad guy."

Hawke, for his part, keeps it simple: "In a lot of ways, I play Hamlet senior," he says, meaning he's the king who is offed early by his brother, who then takes Queen Gudrun (Kidman) for himself. Bang won't offer any more details, only saying, “Nicole is a massive star because she knows her ****,” and instead switching the focus to Prince Amleth: “Oh my God, what a massive performance Alex has put in on this one." His voice raises an octave, incredulous. “Are you kidding me? Endlessly, endlessly being battered. I have to say the work ethic is just mental.”

Taylor-Joy laughs. “He fills the entire screen,” she says, referring to both his pumped-up torso and his imposing presence.

"My character is a berserker, so his body is a weapon,” shrugs Skarsgård, who speaks quietly and hesitantly despite being built like a proverbial brick outhouse. “It was essential that he just looked menacing and capable of extreme violence. So I worked with Magnus Lygdbäck, the guy I trained with on Tarzan. We started about four months before shooting, and he incorporated a lot of the choreography from the movie into our training - similar weapons and similar movements. The character is also a slave on a farm for a chunk of the movie, so I'm doing heavy lifting and heavy labour. So we did a lot of exercises that would build up shoulders and the neck.”

But Amleth's mind is a muscle too, and it receives a strenuous workout. "Throughout the movie, he's not always 100 per cent certain of which direction he's going in, or what his mission is,” Skarsgård continues. “It was prophesised to him that he will have to choose between kindness for his kin, and hate for his enemies. And it's that dichotomy that he's struggling with, and that gives the character a lot of interesting depth. The trailer very much focuses on the mission - it's a clear-cut, good-versus-evil narrative. But in reality, the movie has a lot more shades to the drama between the characters. Throughout the journey, you see different sides of all the characters, so your allegiances might shift slightly. Which, to me, makes for really interesting drama. It's more fun to play, and it's hopefully more fun to watch.”

“Hamlet is a mythic family drama and that's why it works,” adds Eggers. "That's why the Greek Tragedies work. It's because you're dealing with mothers and sons and fathers and uncles and brothers and sisters and these relationships that are so close to us. And so when all of that stuff starts falling apart and spiralling out of control in the most extreme ways, that is entertaining, you know?"

MOUNTAINS OF BADASS-NESS

Shot largely in Northern Ireland, with forays to Iceland, naturally, The Northman continues Eggers' penchant for filming on forbidding terrain in brutal weather.

“Yeah, it was worse than The Lighthouse,” nods Eggers, his grin indicating that he wouldn't have it any other way. “I mean, look, the side of Mount Hekla (in the south of Iceland) is windier than Cape Forchu (the headland in Nova Scotia where much of The Lighthouse was shot], that's for damn sure. We were out all the time, and it's foul weather for a 98-day shoot. Relentless.” But there was an upside. “Because the locations have all this green grass, it doesn't have the same oppressive feeling. You don't feel the weight and the pain that we experienced when you watch this movie to quite the same degree that you do with The Lighthouse, where the cinematography is so much more bleak and brutal.”

Try telling that to Skarsgård and Taylor-Joy. “It was physically and mentally the most difficult job I've ever had, but also the most rewarding,” says Skarsgård. “The days were really long and hard, and we were out in the mud, and up on these mountaintops with the wind and the cold. The week prior, I was working on the television show Succession, on which I play a tech billionaire in a villa on Lake Como. So I literally went from playing one of the richest dudes on the planet in a crazy, beautiful villa, surrounded by yachts and helicopters and luxury, and got on a plane and flew to Iceland to get shackled and dragged through the mud. It was definitely a waking-up moment and a humbling experience.”

Eggers insists that while many of the huge guys playing Viking warriors struggled, Taylor-Joy was a trooper. “Aw, Rob,” she responds affectionately when TF passes this along. "I'm not a complainer, and Rob and Jarin know that, but there was one day when the mud was up to my knees, and it had frozen overnight, and I'm barefoot. It had got to a point where I think just squeaked out, ‘Please!' And they were like, 'Oh, OK, it's bad. It's really bad. We need to get this done. If Anya's saying, 'Can we please roll? I can't stand here any longer...”

But there is, of course, a point to all this movie masochism. “Because of the authenticity that we're bringing to it, in terms of the costume, in terms of the landscape... We don't have to imagine much,” Taylor-Joy explains. “You can just inhabit. You can just exist. You're not on a stage where the director is saying, 'Hey, remember, it's really bloody cold.' It gives you a real appreciation as to how tough these people were. Because nothing about this life is easy. There is no cushy going home and watching a movie while you're all toasty, eating dinner. No, it's pretty miserable all of the time.”

For Taylor-Joy, the experience was actually a godsend given The Queen's Gambit aired on Netflix while she was shooting The Northman, making her a global superstar. “I was living with the wonderful Kate Dickie, in Ireland, so it just existed on my phone, it wasn't real,” she smiles. “It's very grounding to be covered in mud, in a tent, on the side of a mountain, that's threatening to blow over."

Upon these vast, foreboding vistas, Eggers and fight choreographer C.C. Smiff mounted thrillingly unique action scenes. Eggers isn't a fan of action movies (“Even a lot of my film-snobby friends want to watch Die Hard movies for fun; I don't”) and really couldn't care less for the Marvel or Star Wars template (“It's not of interest to me, at all”). When he namechecks influences, they are Akira Kurosawa action movies (Seven Samurai and Ran, the latter being a transposition of Shakespeare's King Lear to feudal Japan), and the stunning raid of a village by Tatars in Andrei Tarkovsky's medieval epic Andrei Rublev.

And get this: The Northman is a one-camera movie, meaning the lengthy action scenes are performed in just two or three shots, or often only one. Imagine the famous hammer assault in Park Chan-wook's Oldboy, only with boatloads of Vikings dishing out carnage, and you're getting close.

“We had to carry out complicated stuff in these long takes, and make it believable,” says Eggers. “So that requires a lot of discipline, but it's also very enjoyable. The first fight sequence that we shot, we were really behind after day one. Jarin and I were thinking, 'Wow, we've never done this before.' But we got there."

Skarsgård winces. “Almost all of the scenes are single-camera and one-shot choreographed between the camera and the actors, so you often have to do 20 or 30 takes of a four-minute scene. It was completely draining, physically and mentally. But also, that undertaking is such an exciting challenge, because it's a way of working that I'd never experienced before.”

As for Taylor-Joy, who's now revving up to play Furiosa for George Miller in the Mad Max: Fury Road prequel, she loved working with the stunt team. “Everyone is pushing you,” she says. "But there's no aggression in that pushing, it's just incredibly supportive. I think that Robert and George are similar in that they are fully immersed in the world (they've created], and I feel lucky to be able to be a part of it.”

RIDING INTO BATTLE

The more you talk to Eggers and his cast, the more you have to wonder just how the hell he got a studio to stump up $60m to mount such an idiosyncratic vision on such a gigantic scale. Surely there were concessions and compromises along the way? Eggers grins.

"If I was following exactly my approach that I have done thus far, I would be making a film in Old Norse, which can't happen at this budgetary level,” he laughs. “The language is much more welcoming. I think it's no more difficult to decipher than Tolkien. And I really have endeavoured to make something I love wholly myself, but is intended for more people to enjoy. Even if some stuff is like: “That's a little weird, I didn't quite get that, but damn, that last swordfight!”” Another stroke of the beard. “To be honest, I don't think I'm ever going to make a film where I don't have final cut again, because it's a bit much. I'm proud of the film, but it was the hardest thing I've ever had to do, to take the notes, and still make it my own. And I'll thank Sjón, who said, 'We're smart, creative people, and if we can't interpret the studio notes in a way we're proud of, then we're not working hard enough.” He smiles. “It's dangerous if there's nobody telling you ‘no'. You do need your ideas challenged, because you can get up your own butt. Look, I got to make this movie. That's crazy. I got to make a single-camera Viking movie, and we built everything you see. That's completely crazy.”

So there we have it: The Northman promises to be a true Robert Eggers movie, but supersized and boasting insane action sequences. Skarsgård concludes by saying, “I hope people are excited to see what a visionary filmmaker like Rob can do with a big budget, where he gets to tell it on a big, big scope, with a scale that's massive, and where you're thrown into this world that's not based on IP that's been regurgitated a million times.” And Eggers insists that he's stayed true to himself while spreading his wings. “Like my other films, it's a period film where I'm endeavouring to create this verisimilitude, and also I'm trying to articulate not just the material world, but the interior world of the people. So therefore it's the meeting of the naturalistic, everyday stuff with the supernatural, because again, it's a period where people believe in supernatural things. It's part of their everyday life. I mean, there's a Valkyrie in the trailer!”

Eggers has one last rub of his beard when asked why audiences should go to the multiplex to see The Northman on a Friday night. “Because even though it's a Viking epic and this mythic story, you've never seen this world before.” He won't say more, for fear of spoilers, but he's so confident in the truth of his words that he says them again, eyes full of pride, mischief and fire. "You've never seen this world before.”

THE NORTHMAN OPENS IN CINEMAS ON 15 APRIL.


----------



## Santress

...and a few more from last week (February 27, 2022, Italy):




*paolograndi74*  #alexanderskarsgard #trueblood #biglittlelies #godzillavskong #thenorthman #ericnorthman #goldenglobes #emmyawards #armani #milanofashionweek #fashion #fashionblogger #milano #picoftheday #instagood #instapic







*marsanyways*  as our lord and saviour florence welch would say: “you’re so high, you’re so high, you have to be an angel”.

the sweetest and kindest swedish viking on earth aka alexander skarsgård (@rexdanger) on film by me


----------



## Santress

Another from Sunday (February 27, 2022, Milan) shared today (March 8) on instagram:




*therealgiustigram*  The legend of Tarzan 
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #thelegendoftarzan #tarzan #godzillavskong #zoolander #trueblood #hidden #biglittlelies #stellanskarsgard #actor #hollywood #serietv #cinema #film #milanofashionweek #fashion #instagood #instalike #picoftheday #firstposts


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC (March 8, 2022):








*Alexander Skarsgard Spotted in NYC Ahead of 'The Northman' Release!*

Alexander Skarsgard‘s schedule is about to become very busy!

The 45-year-old actor was spotted walking around town with a duffle bag on Tuesday (March 8) in New York City.

Alexander is enjoying some downtime right now ahead of the release of his new movie The Northman on April 22.

The upcoming film, which is being released exclusively in theaters by Focus Features, is an action-filled epic that follows a young Viking prince on his quest to avenge his father’s murder.

Alex stars alongside Nicole Kidman, Claes Bang, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawke, Björk, and Willem Dafoe in the movie, which was written and directed by Robert Eggers.

Source:  https://www.justjared.com/2022/03/0...spotted-in-nyc-ahead-of-the-northman-release/


----------



## Santress

Some oldies but goodies shared this morning (March 11, 2022):






*kalaadeviananda*  Alexander Skarsgård - The East 2013⁣⁣
⁣Makeup department head @kalaadeviananda⁣⁣⁣
⁣⁣#kalaadevi #alexanderskarsgard #Benji #theeast #artists #theeast2013 #hollywoodmakeupartist #behindthescenes #moviemakeup #britmarling #alexanderskarsgård #castandcrew


----------



## Santress

Shared today (March 11, 2022) on instagram:





*therealalexlundqvist*  Two Alex’s two Lundqvist’s and a Rockstar walks in to a bar…….
Unfortunately the rest is classified


----------



## Santress

New article about Alex's training for The Northman with some great bts photos:

*Alexander Skarsgård gained 20 pounds of muscle to sculpt a thick viking look for his role in 'The Northman,' his trainer said. 
Here's how he did it.*

Rachel Hosie

Alexander Skarsgård gained 20 pounds for the upcoming viking thriller "The Northman."
He worked out four times a week, lifting both light and heavy weights, his trainer told Insider.
Skarsgård ate lots of protein in a slight calorie surplus, Magnus Lygdbäck said.

Alexander Skarsgård put on 20 pounds of muscle for his role in the viking thriller "The Northman," set to hit theaters in April.

The Swedish actor's trainer and nutritionist, Magnus Lygdbäck, spoke with Insider about how they built his physique for the role.

Skarsgård trained with both heavy and light weights and aimed to eat in a slight calorie surplus with no foods off-limits, Lygdbäck said.

It wasn't the first time Lygdbäck had worked with Skarsgård. He'd previously trained the actor for his role as Tarzan. The goal was slightly different for "The Northman," though.

"We wanted Alex to have a little thicker look, a little more viking," Lygdbäck said. "We needed him to look like a bear but move like a wolf."

Lygdbäck trained Skarsgård for about three months before shooting started in March 2020, but when the coronavirus hit, the movie was put on hold.

Skarsgård then had to maintain his physique as best he could without a gym for a few months before Lygdbäck was able to train him again from June to the end of August. But this ultimately meant Skarsgård was in even better shape when they finally started shooting, Lygdbäck said.

Skarsgård trained four times a week
The main goal of Skarsgård's training was muscle gain, without adding fat to his already-lean physique.


"We wanted him to have low body fat, but we didn't want him to be as shredded as Tarzan," Lygdbäck said. "It was more about building that power and looking powerful."

Lygdbäck said he also took into account Skarsgård's age. Keeping him injury-free at 45 was important, so they did lots of mobility work.

Skarsgård trained four times a week, with a potential fifth session of active recovery or mobility, Lygdbäck said.

Each training session included some cardio through high-intensity interval training and then strength work, Lygdbäck said.

For hypertrophy, or muscle gain, trainers usually recommend lifting weights in sets of eight to 12 reps. But Skarsgård did both lower and higher reps to keep himself injury-free. If Skarsgård arrived at the gym exhausted, Lygdbäck knew he'd be at risk of hurting himself, so they did lower weights or machine work instead of heavy compound lifts.

Skarsgård's nutrition was key
Lygdbäck said getting Skarsgård's nutrition on point was more important than training.

The aim was to eat at "the sweet spot" of slightly above maintenance calories. Three weeks before shooting, Skarsgård ate in a slight calorie deficit, Lygdbäck said.

Skarsgård tracked his macros (macronutrients, or protein, carbs, and fat), but the quantities varied slightly over the training period. Lygdbäck ensured the actor always kept his protein intake high to aid recovery and muscle building.

Lygdbäck encourages people to aim for 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day, constituting about 30% of total food intake.

To hit his protein target, Skarsgård ate a lot of eggs (they were his go-to breakfast) as well as fish, chicken, and beef.

No food was off-limits, which is part of Lygdbäck's "17/20" nutrition philosophy.

"I gave him a slack on the weekends," Lygdbäck said. He and Skarsgård regularly cooked together and enjoyed a glass of wine.

To look like a viking, work hard and be patient
For people who want to achieve the viking look, Lygdbäck said it takes a lot of hard work. They shouldn't expect overnight results.

"It's a marathon, not a sprint," he said. "There are no shortcuts. That means hard work when you're in the gym — you've got to get on top of training, nutrition, and recovery."

But Lygdbäck said people shouldn't be too hard on themselves as they work toward their goals.

"You might be working too hard, and you do need a day off, or you might be fooling yourself and you're being lazy," he said. "You've got to find that sweet spot."









Source:  https://www.insider.com/alexander-skarsgard-gained-lean-muscle-viking-look-the-northman-2022-3


----------



## Santress

Shared today (March 16, 2022) by *Empire Magazine*:




*empiremagazine *EXCLUSIVE: Alexander Skarsgård talks The Northman’s throat-ripping Viking action – "it was primal."

Read more and see this exclusive image in full, link in bio and stories.

#thenorthman #roberteggers #alexanderskarsgard #anyataylorjoy #ethanhawke #nicolekidman #claesbang #willemdefoe









*Alexander Skarsgård On The Northman’s Throat-Ripping Viking Action: ‘It Was Primal’ – Exclusive Image*

by Ben Travis

If you’ve seen Robert Eggers’ astonishing double-whammy of The Witch and The Lighthouse, you’ll have a sense of his directorial voice – psychological genre fare, steeped in the elements, with dirt under its fingernails and brutality around every corner. Now, with The Northman, he’s going big – keeping the same outlook, but amping it up into a visceral Viking epic starring Alexander Skarsgård as hulking Norse warrior Amleth. Shot out in the wilderness with epic long takes and practical effects galore, it promises a no-holds-barred revenge story with moments of eye-popping action.

Or, should that be, throat-ripping. Because in one sequence, Amleth lets rip (literally) on an enemy’s neck at the end of a none-more-ambitious extended take, taking some 30 attempts to get right. “It was the end of a very long, complex shot of the Viking berserkers raiding a Slav village,” Skarsgård tells Empire. “The choreography was so difficult, with all these elements, 50 people fighting simultaneously, the extras and the horses… making it look perfect was a real undertaking.” And then, there was the moment he really had to, er, sink his teeth into. “That climax, where I rip a guy’s throat out and howl at the moon… it was primal. I just let it all out,” he laughs. “I was exhausted, and I think you see it in the shot. I was a wreck. Truly a wreck.”

Having wanted to make a Viking movie for years, the uncompromising process of creating The Northman had a major effect on its leading man. “It’s a tough act to follow,” he admits. “A lot of stuff that I might have said yes to a couple of years ago, I’m just not that keen on doing anymore. I feel a bit lost. I don’t know where to go from here. This experience… it definitely changed me. I think it changed most people who were on that mountaintop.” Bring on the berserker action.

Source:  https://www.empireonline.com/movies...thman-throat-ripping-viking-action-exclusive/


----------



## Santress

Here is the *Empire Magazine* interview:
(my scans & transcription)






*GOING BERSERK*

ROBERT EGGERS' WILD, MAD, BRUTAL VIKING EPIC THE NORTHMAN IS THE DIRECTOR'S BIGGEST, MOST AMBITIOUS FILM YET. AND, AS EMPIRE DISCOVERS, SOME OF THE BLOOD, SWEAT AND TEARS WERE FOR REAL

Words by Alex Godfrey

There's a shot in The Northman that says everything you need to know about the film. Alexander Skarsgård, topless and ripped, axe in hand and wearing a wolf's head for a helmet, squats down with similar Viking berserkers, about to pillage a village. From up high, a spear hurtles towards them;  Skarsgård springs up, grabs it in mid-air, spins around and throws it right back, killing the sap who sent it. This is a huge, violent, bonkers movie. And, because it's a Robert Eggers joint, heavily steeped in research.

That "fight move", Eggers tells Empire, comes directly from one of the Old Icelandic sagas, hulking historical opuses from around the 12th century. Those Vikings, they loved set-pieces. And, it turns out, one-liners. "The sagas can sometimes read like '80s action movies," says Eggers. "There's this scene in Njáls Saga where this dude Skarphéðinn slides across the ice, whacks some guy in the head [with an axe] and his teeth spill out all over the place, and he says something like, 'That's what I call a headache.'"

The director of The Witch and The Lighthouse was wary of how this all might look on screen. At one point, he says, his Icelandic co-writer Sjón wrote a sequence "that felt over-the-top to me. I said, 'You know in The Two Towers when Orlando Bloom takes the shield and rides it like a skateboard down the stairs? I don't want to go that far.’ And Sjón said, 'I totally agree with you... but the Old Ones would have loved that scene.'"

This is what Eggers grappled with on The Northman. How big is too big? Could he upscale so substantially without losing what it is that makes him him? His previous films were small, contained affairs. The Northman is a sprawling behemoth, with big studio money (a reported $60 million budget). Shot in Northern Ireland and Iceland, it's a classical Viking drama, drawing from those old Icelandic sagas, with scope to match.

Ethan Hawke, who plays King Aurvandil, was excited to get a call from Eggers, because he was "flat-out floored by The Lighthouse. And this one is reaching for so much. It's like he found an ancient Viking scroll in the bottom of a treasure chest lost in a cave off the coast of Norway or something," he laughs. “It's an amazing text. I've often complained, 'How come nobody even tries to make Apocalypse Now anymore?'"

Eggers agrees this one was a leap. “We were making a film that we had no business making," he says of himself and his team - many of whom had worked on his previous films. Early on in pre-production, he was asked to walk crewmembers through that village-raid sequence, and reality hit home. "I stared at my shoes in silence for 20 seconds and then said, 'I need a moment'," he recalls. "It was at times paralysing. We got there. But it was a lot.” The whole film is a lot. “It's a beast,” he says. “It's a bit of a beast."

But taming that beast was, by all accounts, adrenalising. "The thing that's exciting when a human being takes a dare is, it gives everybody courage," says Hawke. “Robert's really taking a dare: can he do what he's done with his first two films, on a big stage?" It certainly wasn't easy.

As far back as he can remember, Alexander Skarsgård always wanted to be a Viking. “I'd had this obsession with Viking culture and Norse mythology since I was a wee lad,” says the Swedish actor, talking to Empire from Stockholm, his hometown. For decades the Skarsgårds have owned a country home on Baltic island Ljusterö and there, as a kid, Skarsgård would marvel at the old rune stones dotted about the place while his grandfather explained what it all meant. Skarsgård was hooked, giving his two younger brothers middle Viking names. "So my brother Gustaf's middle name is Orm, which means snake, and my other brother Sam's middle name is Ymer, which was the first giant, the ancestor to all the giants in Norse mythology."

It wasn't a phase. For years he wanted to make a Viking film, eventually getting together with friend Lars Knudsen - who'd produced The Witch - to make it happen, and when Skarsgård met Eggers for a lunch five years ago to discuss working together, talk quickly turned to longships. “We ended up speaking about the Vikings for two hours," remembers Skarsgård. Eggers had recently been on holiday in Iceland, and berserker thoughts had already been simmering, so he was immediately enthusiastic when Skarsgård mooted a film "Well, I have the Viking-est actor sitting in front of me, who discloses to me that one of my friends and him had been trying to make a Viking movie for several years," says Eggers. Destiny called.

Eggers began working on a revenge story, finding inspiration in the tale of Prince Amleth of Jutland by 12th-century Danish author Saxo Grammaticus - the story that later inspired Shakespeare's Hamlet. He then joined forces with Icelandic poet and novelist Sjón, and they wrote a screenplay drawing from the Old Icelandic sagas, creating their own violent, mad mythological stew.

The Northman is not Hamlet. The bones are there, but that's about it. “Dad is killed by uncle, takes the mom, kid needs to kill the uncle - there you go," laughs Eggers, describing the plot in the tiniest of nutshells. “We wanted this to be the Viking movie.” Yet, a Robert Eggers movie. It begins with squawking ravens; within minutes there are men crawling about on all fours like dogs, burping and farting. The plot has plenty of perversity and much mysticism, notably from Björk's seeress and Anya Taylor-Joy's white witch (although, says Eggers, “I don't want people expecting Storm from the X-Men").

Then, of course, there's the historical accuracy. "We could talk ad nauseum about what a freak for detail Robert Eggers is,” says Willem Dafoe, re-teaming with him after his lunatic turn in The Lighthouse to play the King's jester, Heimir The Fool. Indeed, if he had his way, Eggers would have had every character in The Northman speaking in Old Norse and Old Slavic but, this being a big-budget studio film, such indulgences would not have taken flight. Elsewhere, though, he went for it. "There are scenes where in the ocean you'd see a Viking ship, blurry, in the deep background, so it could have been anything,” says Skarsgård – “but Rob insisted on building a Viking ship and having it out there.” The authenticity of the costumes and props goes without saying.

"I feel hesitant about saying this because it's horn-tooting,” explains Eggers, "but about the approach of this idea of accuracy: it just puts everyone on the same page about what we're after. So everyone knows what the golden fish we're fishing for is."

The goal, as it always is with Eggers' films, is time travel. "It must have been rough to be around back then," says Claes Bang, the Danish actor who plays the king's murderous brother Fjölnir. "It was always icy ****ing cold and they had no clothes to put on, no food. This film has that. It's not romanticised.” Everybody endured intense challenges to achieve the end result. And some enjoyed that more than others.

When we meet Skarsgård's adult Amleth, decades after he's fled his traumatic home, he's an úlfheðnar berserker - a wolf warrior - working on Viking raids. Skarsgård is an absolute unit in the film. “Amleth is used as the tip of the spear during these raids," he says. “So it was important that he looked terrifying. His sole purpose was to slaughter, to be sent in and wreak havoc. His body was a weapon, so it had to be believable that you would throw him straight into the lion's den and he would fight his way out."

Specifically, explains Eggers, an úlfheðnar berserker is “a warrior who believes that they're transforming into an animal in an ecstatic state before they go into battle.” The scene climaxes with Amleth biting someone's throat out and repeatedly roaring at the sky. Again, this comes straight from the Icelandic sagas - specifically from Egils Saga, in which the protagonist does just that. As the saga reads: "My teeth solved my troubles/And tore out his throat."

Adding to the demands of the shoot, Eggers filmed most sequences with just one camera, resulting in, often, 30 or so takes to get everything right. This was one of them. “It was the end of a very long, complex shot of the Viking berserkers raiding a Slav village," continues Skarsgård. “The choreography was so difficult, with all these elements, 50 people fighting simultaneously, the extras and the horses... making it look perfect was a real undertaking. That climax, where I rip a guy's throat out and howl at the moon... it was primal. I just let it all out,” he laughs. “I was exhausted, and I think you see it in the shot. I was a wreck. Truly a wreck.”

And he didn't get much respite for the rest of the film. “It was by far, physically and mentally, the most challenging movie I've ever worked on," he says. “It was cold, we were up in the mountains of Northern Ireland, late fall, a lot of night shoots, and these really, really long, complicated fight sequences were incredibly difficult to shoot. There's so much adrenaline rushing through your body, for six months, that I was completely depleted once we wrapped the movie. But it was incredibly rewarding."

Anya Taylor-Joy, who plays the gloriously titled Olga Of The Birch Forest, an enslaved Slavic woman - and yes, a white witch - who allies with Amleth, was all in. She was used to Eggers' working practices, having had her career launched with The Witch. “I loved it,” she says of The Northman. “I thrive being out in the open and battling the elements. If you're making a Rob Eggers film, that's implicit when you sign on.” Yet even she found her limits. “We're so lucky to do the job that we do, I try not to complain ever," she says. “There was one scene where the mud was up to my knees. I wasn't wearing shoes and the mud had frozen. And because I don't complain, at one point when [cinematographer] Jarin [Blaschke] heard me squeak, 'Can we please roll?', he was like, 'Okay – Anya's cold. It's bad.'"

Hawke loved it too. "All that tactile dirt-cold-blood-sweat-and-tears aspect of it just turns me on. It makes acting easier," he says. “What sucks is when the weather's bad and it's uncomfortable and you know you're making something that doesn't aspire for anything;  that's when you want to kill yourself. When you know there's a chance that what you're doing might really be special, then all of a sudden it's not so cold.” Willem Dafoe wasn't out in the cold, although his balding, braided Heimir is an insalubrious character - much more than a mere jester – and Dafoe displays some unhinged physical talents. “That's alright,” he says of the madness he had to dive into. “I like doing that.”

Claes Bang did not enjoy the physical demands. He loved the "relentless brutality” of the script, but the mere mention of making the film takes him right back to the 2020 shoot, and he's still shuddering. “It was cold and rainy and miserable," he says. “I now know that the big accomplishment of the Vikings was not sailing those ships across the Atlantic over to North America - - the big accomplishment was getting through life in footwear that ****. What we basically had was a leather sock. You couldn't get any grip; it was slippery as ****. And you were just ****ing cold all the time. Everybody had gangrene at the end of the day and had to have their 'feet' taken off and new ones fitted in the morning because it was like, 'Oh, for ****'s sake.' I thought it was rough. Really, I did.'”

He didn't get a kick out of it like the others, then? “No, no, no, it's definitely not for me. I just ****ing hated it, I thought it was horrible." He hasn't seen the film yet and hopes that his misery benefited his performance. “It will probably fit quite well with the brutal feeling that the script has," he says. It's all for the greater good.

Skarsgård – The Viking-obsessed kid who started this all - hasn't shaken it off, either. The film is “beyond what I dreamed of,” he says. So much so that he's "having a hard time connecting with other projects” being offered. “It's a tough act to follow. A lot of stuff that I might have said yes to a couple of years ago, I'm just not that keen on doing anymore. I feel a bit lost. I don't know where to go from here. This experience... it definitely changed me. I think it changed most people who were on that mountaintop.”

It was certainly a new experience for Eggers. "When you go from making a modestly budgeted two-hander or a film like The Witch," says Dafoe, "to leap to this grand Viking film... The thing that impressed me is, none of the detail went away. He was everywhere. He was on top of everything."

It was a lot, though, for Eggers to take on. He was constantly weighing up how big to go. “I had my key collaborators, who are very honest and tell me when I'm full of ****, if I am," he says. "And they want to enable me to be myself. They'll even say, 'That's not you.' Yet he didn't have full control. “This is a very expensive movie and I didn't have final cut because of it - in post [production] it got tense,” he reveals. “It got very tense. It was difficult to continue to figure out how to integrate the studio notes while making sure this was something I was really proud of. I think I accomplished it, but it wasn't easy." But while that process “was frustrating, and the
relationship with the studio through post was difficult, it made the film better," he says. In what way? "It was my intention to make the most entertaining, approachable Robert Eggers movie with The Northman. And some things that were my initial thought of how to do that were not the best.” The difficult collaboration, he says, paid off.

This is The Northman. A berserk, bizarre, brutal and bloody beast of a film that nearly broke some of those involved. Prepare for pain.

The Northman is in cinemas from 15 April.


----------



## StarrLady

Just a heads up: I saw the trailer for The Northman at the theatre before the movie The Outfit. (Both movies are being released by Focus Features.) It was really cool to see the trailer on the big screen.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Shared Deauxmoi on Monday


----------



## Santress

Poster shared today (March 22, 2022):




*uipnorway*  April 13 comes The Northman, an epic revenge saga set to the Viking Age with # AlexanderSkarsgård in the lead role. It's going to be brutal. ⚔️









			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277150875_503117544871665_2522816853218072931_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=HjT2B81PmO8AX92dKM0&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=Mjc5OTc0MTg3MjAwMjcyMDA5Nw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8DhkFchFgayz6Eh2YqAyWyCaKUv8cxCiC_4IGCHzqhlg&oe=623C9AF9&_nc_sid=276363
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/4E431E453D4398B207D011366D9C48B2_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=506293797535616_2734354914&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvNEU0MzFFNDUzRDQzOThCMjA3RDAxMTM2NkQ5QzQ4QjJfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdMWFlnaEJ0bzRVLVIxb0NBTmhrQTdpVlozdDlicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJrSPmJeugts%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAJAAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF80X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=99c4c0855b&ccb=9-4&oe=623C6DB7&oh=00_AT_3KoP8msbTbK20ILs-D_51WLNJv8O8ENqrnJ1gOZETBg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The March 22, 2022 insta stories of *uipnorway*









						United International Pictures (@uipnorway) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2,832 Followers, 400 Following, 994 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from United International Pictures (@uipnorway)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Preview of *The Northman* in the current issue of *SFX Magazine* shared this morning (March 23, 2022):




*The Northman*

Robert Eggers's new film is terribly butch –  full of ripped shirtless fellas, caked in blood and filth, roaring their heads off. We ask the director how he went about faithfully recreating the Viking Age, and get the inside word on a gruelling shoot from stars Alexander Skarsgård and Claes Bang. 

Source:  
	

	







						Join Halo's battle against the Covenant with the new SFX
					

Take a look inside the latest SFX magazine with our rundown of the new issue




					www.gamesradar.com
				




via


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Oldie but goodie shared this morning (March 24, 2022):




*tatsu oak * #tbt Swedish Invasion - 2011 - show cut copy @ flying circus  carlitos!!!!! ✌


----------



## Santress

Fan pic at the *Dirty Taco* (Sweden) shared on March 24, 2022:






			https://scontent-lcy1-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/4F46077E2799A77E34D0CA779B0DC3B0_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-lcy1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=5027766360615329_2904822461&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvNEY0NjA3N0UyNzk5QTc3RTM0RDBDQTc3OUIwREMzQjBfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAm%2Bsvb2Y%2Fi0z8VAigCQzMsF0AUAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzFfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=998bd75225&ccb=9-4&oe=623FC4C8&oh=00_AT_DODh4XeRKZIL66wQJ8CTjYZXNWU5ft1yFlQqo5k2u3g&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The March 24 insta tory of *skogshyddansdirtytaco*






						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> Fan pic at the *Dirty Taco* (Sweden) shared on March 24, 2022:
> 
> View attachment 5362915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lcy1-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/4F46077E2799A77E34D0CA779B0DC3B0_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-lcy1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=5027766360615329_2904822461&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvNEY0NjA3N0UyNzk5QTc3RTM0RDBDQTc3OUIwREMzQjBfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAm%2Bsvb2Y%2Fi0z8VAigCQzMsF0AUAAAAAAAAGBJkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lXzFfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=998bd75225&ccb=9-4&oe=623FC4C8&oh=00_AT_DODh4XeRKZIL66wQJ8CTjYZXNWU5ft1yFlQqo5k2u3g&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The March 24 insta tory of *skogshyddansdirtytaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com





alex seems to have come back to Sweden (to get tacos)   he was last seen in nyc and now in sweden he seems to be  travel between Sweden and NYC, sometimes in other countries as well


----------



## Santress

Promo clip shared today (March 25, 2022):

Witness the rise of #TheNorthman.

Only in theaters April 22.



Also found here:


----------



## Santress

Fan pic shared today (March 26, 2022):




*corinne_artsy*  Art auction for Ukraine. Celebrity visit by Alexander Skarsgård . Artist Diana Danielsson by his side and my paintings in the background…
#art #ukraine #skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #konst #stockholm #alexanderskarsgård



Also shared here:


----------



## Santress

New promo clip/twitter ad for *The Northman*:


----------



## Santress

Promoting *The Northman* this morning (March 27, 2022):




*nyhetsmorgon  *Star shine in the studio  We were visited by Alexander Skarsgård and Gustav Lindh, who are up to date with a new Hollywood film that has a world premiere tomorrow!   "A boy's dream to make an epic Viking film" - See the entire feature on TV4 Play and on TV4.se






*jennyalversjo*  I have the best job in the world. Thanks for today everyone who watched @nyhetsmorgon Sunday.☀What a broadcast! What stars! All interviews, meetings and wonderful guests can be seen again on TV4Play. And do not miss the Oscars that TV4 broadcasts tonight. Now I'm taking a weekend ‍♀❤







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/B04D02EFDD1D5C14F06BF778B62146B7_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=7559607867390271_2355604333&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQjA0RDAyRUZERDFENUMxNEYwNkJGNzc4QjYyMTQ2QjdfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdEQjRoUkNBQXBzYWpXa0RBTm8xODFXazJGVkZicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJuDX2YqWltQ%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=75f796ced5&ccb=9-4&oe=62427E40&oh=00_AT_K-sJf1BAjOEFxydmw0EfNuYO-6Kzl9v7kgccBFQXVtA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The March 27, 2022 insta story of *nyhetsmorgon*









						TV4 Nyhetsmorgon (@nyhetsmorgon) • Instagram photos and videos
					

362K Followers, 272 Following, 10,000 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from TV4 Nyhetsmorgon (@nyhetsmorgon)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

You can watch this morning's interview here:









						Skarsgård och Lindh i ny Hollywoodfilm: ”En pojkdröm att få göra en episk vikingafilm”
					

I morgon har en av årets mest spännande storfilmer premiär, ”The Northman”. En mörk, brutal och blodig vikingasaga i regi av Robert Eggers med en imponerande rollista: Alexander Skarsgård, Gustav Lindh, Nicole Kidman, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawk och Willem Dafoe. I spelaren ovan berättar två av...




					www.tv4play.se
				




*Skarsgård and Lindh in new Hollywood film: "A boy's dream to make an epic Viking film"*, 15 min
Tomorrow, one of the year's most exciting blockbusters premieres, "The Northman". A dark, brutal and bloody Viking saga directed by Robert Eggers with an impressive cast: Alexander Skarsgård, Gustav Lindh, Nicole Kidman, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawk and Willem Dafoe. In the player above, two of the main characters, Alexander Skarsgård and Gustav Lindh, talk about the collaboration in the new Hollywood film.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> You can watch this morning's interview here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skarsgård och Lindh i ny Hollywoodfilm: ”En pojkdröm att få göra en episk vikingafilm”
> 
> 
> I morgon har en av årets mest spännande storfilmer premiär, ”The Northman”. En mörk, brutal och blodig vikingasaga i regi av Robert Eggers med en imponerande rollista: Alexander Skarsgård, Gustav Lindh, Nicole Kidman, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawk och Willem Dafoe. I spelaren ovan berättar två av...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tv4play.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skarsgård and Lindh in new Hollywood film: "A boy's dream to make an epic Viking film"*, 15 min
> Tomorrow, one of the year's most exciting blockbusters premieres, "The Northman". A dark, brutal and bloody Viking saga directed by Robert Eggers with an impressive cast: Alexander Skarsgård, Gustav Lindh, Nicole Kidman, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawk and Willem Dafoe. In the player above, two of the main characters, Alexander Skarsgård and Gustav Lindh, talk about the collaboration in the new Hollywood film.


There's no subtitles.


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at a photocall for *The Northman* (March 28, 2022, Stockholm):








 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Photocall
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Photocall
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

HQs from *The Northman's* Stockholm premiere (March 28, 2022, Sweden):






 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						premiere
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				




Videos from the event:





			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/0C4B63BE0B7E78BE894826858E4974AF_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&vs=474834601038823_2407738995&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMEM0QjYzQkUwQjdFNzhCRTg5NDgyNjg1OEU0OTc0QUZfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAm%2BOWXzKyVzj8VAigCQzMsF0AcqfvnbItEGBVkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lb2lsXzVfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=107175c3fb&ccb=9-4&oe=62441D58&oh=00_AT-VfbfsA5DtUa49D4nIuwtdbUTRYESUYcoDVIAbmFhaOA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/604DAFA2820FB931667F091611ED659E_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&vs=706085517191574_2649161653&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvNjA0REFGQTI4MjBGQjkzMTY2N0YwOTE2MTFFRDY1OUVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdHR3hoaEFKZTVNN0Fub0NBR0ZFX0cwUFF2aFNicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJpK6rcnQyO0%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF80X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=1071700c0b&ccb=9-4&oe=62446B87&oh=00_AT95lsbRgeRzKZzkS7beO3kxzPZDXmcnsUe-M-Gzhf_iTg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/304BB49253807590FEE3DF2600847C85_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=458815882608531_600363431&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMzA0QkI0OTI1MzgwNzU5MEZFRTNERjI2MDA4NDdDODVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdDTFRoaEJyZXBGX1ViNERBR1pfYlBsRDh5SWJicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJuLU8qbA2pdAFQIoAkMzLBdAH3bItDlYEBgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF80X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=10717f1044&ccb=9-4&oe=62446FE9&oh=00_AT8HqBUoG_oC_n8u0j0Z2CDq1ZtkZdkA0Tp_A2VRjU78Mw&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The March 28, 2022 insta stories of *uipsweden*






						United International Pictures (@uipsweden) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

HQs:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				




An interview from today:




*morgonpassetip3* Shucks! It's just Alexander Skarsgård. No biggie!



*morgonpassetip3  *NO ONE has asked Alexander Skarsgård before.

We were so star-struck by Hollywood star Alexander Skarsgård that we happened to ask some strange questions.

If you want to hear the whole interview (which also contains some normal questions), it is available as a podcast! Search for Morgonpasset in P3 - the guest, in the app SR Play, or where you listen to podcasts.




*Alexander Skarsgård on Will Smith's slap: "That's not a joke"*



28 min
Alexander Skarsgård is up to date with the big movie The Northman and is thrown straight into the Morning Pass after Will Smith's slap that shook the world at the Oscars, we get Alexander's reaction and whether he thinks it's a joke or not. We talk to Alexander Skarsgård about Zoolander, to be cut from the Will Smith film Hitch and of course about how much he benches and which of him and Joel Kinnaman would win a fight.









						Det här har ingen frågat Alexander Skarsgård förut - Morgonpasset i P3 – Gästen
					

Alexander Skarsgård är aktuell med storfilmen The Northman och kastas rakt in i Morgonpasset efter Will Smiths örfil som skakade om världen på Oscarsgalan, ...




					sverigesradio.se


----------



## Santress

*bebashairandbeauty  *After Marbella party with alexander skarsgard Gala by The Northman and I's birthday! Thanks @peepsthlm!
@ wonderland.event  #thenorthman ❤










*annakarinsvedjestrand* The most beautiful in town ... Alexander Skarsgård in town❤❤❤Gala premiere The Northman! #thenorthman # rigolettopremiär #alexanderskarsgard






*claviusevent* Then it was time for the world premiere of The Northman at Rigoletto, in the presence of Alexander Skarsgård himself and a well-known guest list! ⭐ Clavius on site with full premiere decor and suitable framing. ⭐ We thank Wonderland Event and UIP for the trust and Rigoletto's staff for good cooperation! #thenorthman #alexanderskarsgard # claviuspremiär #claviusdekor # rødamattan #filmstadenrigoletto #biografrigoletto #filmstaden # filmärbästpåbio #uipsweden #wonderlandevent @ wonderland.event @uipsweden @filmstaden_ab










			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277394761_521007659371285_8824000575440348299_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=S_sjuApI0L8AX-_aCKq&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNDE2MjAxNTg4MDIxNzE0Ng%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-vMHR1mcGq1IJRVOS90FxKw1uwLhSuMEm3Sz0lHyg2Sw&oe=624469B7&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The March 28, 2022 insta story of *sarapersson88*









						✨✨ (@sarapersson88) • Instagram photos and videos
					

828 Followers, 2,270 Following, 467 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ✨✨ (@sarapersson88)




					www.instagram.com
				







*johanbaldesten*  Press day + gala for the two most humble actors imaginable. #alexanderskarsgard #gustavlindh #TheNorthman Movie premiere April 13 ⚔️ and yes… the afterparty was crazy.


----------



## Santress

New posters shared today (March 29, 2022):




*thenorthmanfilm*  Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Claes Bang, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawke, Björk and Willem Dafoe star in #TheNorthman, from visionary director Robert Eggers.

Only in theaters April 22.



Also found here (x).




*universal_spain*  CONQUER YOUR DESTINY  Robert Eggers directs #El HombreDelNorte April 22 Exclusively in Theaters!



Also found here (x).


----------



## Santress

More photos from the Stockholm premiere shared today (March 29, 2022):













*photographerkarintornblom*  Gala premiere of Alexander Skarsgård's new film Northman


----------



## Santress

https://instagram.frao1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/277492167_960353764630027_6370393747706322036_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=instagram.frao1-1.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=ofa3UHChld8AX_a3XiU&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNDQ1MzI3OTM1NjAwMjgxMg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9MtwdZLxJfmXKIvreOUxT4ID_GJdOVeLkeBrF15B6GXQ&oe=62459C7D&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://instagram.frao1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/277523452_281771254137097_5209709226485272834_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=instagram.frao1-2.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=n893I6mt7TEAX-Cn77S&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNDQ1MzkzMTEwMDQ4MjI3Nw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-lvjuq8GeL0JMJAwSlD9CExdcIRY2sfTs0Cad4CMpbtg&oe=62454A9F&_nc_sid=276363
		








			https://instagram.frao1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/277438256_714552719553588_3734416865610612951_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=instagram.frao1-2.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=Ge3TN1h74rMAX_wIvl9&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNDUxNzA0MjE2NDIxMDU5Mg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-Y59Pb7AUPBg9GE_zx9jk6B2NrpS44xnYRMCdQLSH5VQ&oe=62459CE4&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  March 29, 2022 insta stories of *photographerkarintornblom*









						Karin Törnblom (@photographerkarintornblom) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,699 Followers, 783 Following, 2,202 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Karin Törnblom (@photographerkarintornblom)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

More fan pics from Monday's premiere (March 28, 2022, Stockholm):




*theonlyprinceprime  *#thenorthman world premier @uipsweden @wonderland.event

Fade:
@dsharpworks

Drip:
@mqmarqet

Kicks:
@sarawinterpr
@stigpercy
@minnaheinoofficial
#marstrandshoes

Crew:
@menofsoulofficial
@fidamgmt
@jorpes








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277477719_393571388861810_3167427070929553582_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=HonvwlexrMQAX_mxSc0&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNDY1NjIyMjAxMzQwMDA0Mw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8Mt-l6YgPpErLRzkeFgDr3FDw8qHTMn77Jw_PsIcqcBg&oe=6245D052&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The March 29 2022 insta story of *theonlyprinceprime*









						Prince Mpedzisi (@theonlyprinceprime) • Instagram photos and videos
					

950 Followers, 457 Following, 123 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Prince Mpedzisi (@theonlyprinceprime)




					www.instagram.com
				







*bfe.jamz * @menofsoulofficial attended @thealexanderskarsgard new movie @thenorthmanfilm last night. We also attended the after party at the Viking museum when suddenly I sensed a strong presence, a disturbance in the force. It was the Northman himself! Naturally I did what any Trini would do and said to him “whaappnen boi Lewi take a pic nah” and funny enough he agreed. Hence the terrible pic. I love to see the humility in people so big up ya self Skarsgård! Then I got a tattoo on my wrist just outta spite. Fought a few Vikings with actual swords, axes n all that gory stuff. Dodged a couple fair maidens and took my cold ass back to the hotel solo dolo, had a chicken salad and thanked GOD for all my blessings in life.









*itsmepariiis*  When a Viking and a Dora Milaje meet!! I had to pull out my sword and whoop that @ss!! But in the end, there was peace!! #thenorthman #aboutlastnight @thealexanderskarsgard






*hallstrom_anders*  Highly recommend northman






*hellospides*  The Northman film premier yesterday. It took place at The Viking museum. I was starstruck by standing next to Alexander Skarsgård. What a night! I truly do have the best job in the world ♥ #thenorthman #thevikingmuseum








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277474371_3178309375821887_7293200711362904080_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=zINKJ2UTaOoAX9CnAef&tn=VfjnySyeo1bRVwER&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNDg3MjA4Mjg3NTMxNzY1Mg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9MV8bRkBcyev3GvfeFTS1vQ9SQlRilfkSoQ60Xwl1uYA&oe=6245A6F6&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The March 29, 2022 insta story of *hellospides*









						Amanda Rimmer (@hellospides) • Instagram photos and videos
					

334 Followers, 266 Following, 139 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Amanda Rimmer (@hellospides)




					www.instagram.com
				




More from yesterday's photocall (March 28, Stockholm):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						Alex
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

New promo stills of Alex in *The Northman*:





Source:  https://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/278182/bilder.html

More pics from the world premiere (March 28, 2022, Stockholm):







Dada  & Tarik:




Sam &  Björne




*greenpix.se*  Part 1. Photo report from the exciting and brutal film The Northman with fantastic Alexander Skarsgård & Gustav Lindh.

Part 2. Pictures with a lot of Skarsgård's from the gala premiere of the exciting and brutal film The Northman with the fantastic Alexander Skarsgård & Gustav Lindh. #thenorthman #skarsgard #moviepremiere #filmpremiere #swedishfilm #alexanderskarsgard #sweden #greenpix #actorslife








*piraeusvikings*  Great pleasure to attend the afterparty for the premiere of The Northman earlier this week at The Viking Museum

@thevikingmuseum #alexanderskarsgard #stellanskarsgard #thenorthman #vikingfighting #historicalcombat #vikings


----------



## Santress

Alex at the German premiere of *The Northman* (March 30, 2022):




German premiere of The Northman.
With Robert Eggers and Alexander Skarsgard.
My heart.



*filmtoast_de  *Northman - Premiere in Hamburg


----------



## Santress

HQs from the German premiere:







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						Hamburg
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						Hamburg
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						Hamburg
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						Hamburg
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				




Video:

*hansafilmstudio*  Today in Hamburg for you on the go.

HANSA FILMSTUDIO 
THE COMFORTABLE CINEMA IN BERGEDORF
#bergedorferkino #kinoinbergedorf #bergedorferkino #kinomussbleiben #kinoretten #hamburg # kinodafürwerdenfilmegemacht #thenorthman


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277657230_396051048578499_5353578762221402089_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=e_hdfYwt1mEAX94hFty&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTU2NDEwMTgzODgxNzMwNg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8bX1l4lwHxJByOjWugUsOlEYNKVTmgizBc9OiLAMah5w&oe=62475877&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277585454_434242955123555_5673861812640183132_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=Qtxgc6DQtegAX8b2iS8&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTU2NDEzNTc1NDAwNjMwMQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_nWXjEWCRo_jJI6VN6XyS6JhrUyftFsS3DV_-xQdvjlw&oe=6246D94A&_nc_sid=276363
		








			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277449732_662114808344775_5788168061031255036_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=PeiCm2FiPJkAX_vDSIF&tn=kpHBDlXIRk3qg3lC&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTU2NDE2NTY1OTQ3MDU0Nw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-UA9q7YtsRfNQsqpOjbRAro1e5J49m5lpM0U1FjS7dPQ&oe=6246E82C&_nc_sid=276363
		








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277473587_566269941136161_8451119589001358788_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=109&_nc_ohc=NB9dWuU71joAX8JUcaF&tn=kpHBDlXIRk3qg3lC&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTU2NDE5NzcyODk4MjkxOA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-LzUaNrVa8zH900iTu7lHFIc8s4ueYUj3gcb0Kkl0XFQ&oe=62476FBA&_nc_sid=276363
		








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277460288_976709982827789_6814209576247767918_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&_nc_ohc=CEVqvFaH1ugAX-YYoR0&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTU2NDI2NDA3NDU2NjgzMQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_OQMDJGYMMJe1L0aa5fBa2_xrnxZjce-F5zC_gfMtyEw&oe=6247302A&_nc_sid=276363
		



Source:  The March 30, 2022 insta stories of *filmtoast_de*









						Filmtoast (@filmtoast_de) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2,520 Followers, 275 Following, 1,066 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Filmtoast (@filmtoast_de)




					www.instagram.com
				










*frau_wittgrefe*  #premierethenorthmann #astor #hamburg #alexanderskarsgård






*yorckscreepycrypt  *Very good movie. A lot of blood and very great shots. We would recommend! Opens April 21st in the cinemas!
Thanks @stevengaetjen for the great questions in the interview with Robert Eggers and Alexander Skarsgard.
#thenorthman #roberteggers #alexanderskarsgard #stevengaetjen






*bjoern_lorenz* Q&A with @thealexanderskarsgard Robert Eggers und @stevengaetjen.

Film war super 

#thenorthman #astorfilmlounge #hamburg #universalpictures #premiere #hamburg


----------



## Santress

More from today (March 30, 2022):









*kinomagazin*  "The Northman" in the far north: Leading actor Alexander Skarsgård and director Robert Eggers presented the film on Wednesday in Hamburg. Our interviews with them are due to start on July 21st on YouTube.

▶ ️ youtube.com/spaetvorstellung ◀ ️ (Link in Bio)

* ️⃣ @thenorthmanfilm @universalpicturesde








			https://scontent-bos3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277408888_321569963402358_4654885471984149673_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-bos3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=7vmIhLj0HBYAX_xIZTm&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTI2NTYzMjk1MDcyOTI0NQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8edaKzTwv3san5NeXChFwBhvpHUYYmIso47ScV4Lu3Ug&oe=624794F7&_nc_sid=276363
		




Source:  The March 30, 2022 insta stories of *kinomagazin*








						Spätvorstellung - Das Kinomagazin (@kinomagazin) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,827 Followers, 207 Following, 1,018 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Spätvorstellung - Das Kinomagazin (@kinomagazin)




					www.instagram.com
				




More HQs:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Alexander Skarsgård om vikingarollen: "En riktig pärs – kommer aldrig glömma"
					

Alexander Skarsgård spekar en hämndlysten viking i nya storfilmen The Northman. Under galapremiären i Stockholm fick Efter fem en pratstund med honom."Det var sju månader med nyllet djupt nere i de...




					www.tv4.se


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Hamburg2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Brief interview with a great photo from yesterday (March 30, 2022, Germany):




HOLLYWOOD HERO ALEXANDER SKARSGARD IS IN TOWN
Alster Swede!

By: LIEN KASPARI
03/31/2022 
Hamburg - What a delicious Swedish bite!

Alexander Sklarsgard (45) has been considered sexy not just since he played the crisp jungle hero in the US blockbuster "Legend of Tarzan".

On Wednesday, the smart actor came to the Hanseatic city for a short trip to present his new film "The Northman".

TARZAN IN TOWN.

“Four years ago, I lived at the Schanze for three months. Hamburg is a great city. I was in the Elbphilharmonie, watched FC St. Pauli games," Alexander told BILD.

He studied politics, worked as a model, is totally uncomplicated. Does he think he's beautiful? Alexander: "Not really."

For his new strip, in which Nicole Kidman (54) also plays (theatrical release on April 28), the smart Stockholmer had to gain 15 kilos to look like a bear. "I trained a lot and ate a lot," he reveals.

Even with more weight on his ribs, the world of women lies at his feet. What's his secret? Alexander: “I really don't know. I don't understand women. But I wish I was.”

Sources:  Photographer Andreas Costanzo &









						Hollywood-Held Alexander Skarsgard ist in der Stadt: Alster Schwede!
					

Am Mittwoch kam der smarte Schauspieler für einen Kurztrip in die Hansestadt.




					www.bild.de


----------



## Santress

Videos from yesterday's premiere/Q&A (March 30, 2022):






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277658867_136963495528474_1282440958096648802_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=E6p_clhWK5oAX9Gf5NY&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTU2NzEwODc2MDc5NTQ0Mw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_6ko6h533HTr_MyrP1fsJnjvLw0WTTOJ4_DRKISrlr2Q&oe=62485FF3&_nc_sid=276363
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/AE44FD44ACD2BB663243ECA094BA258B_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=355489126626844_3514900762&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQUU0NEZENDRBQ0QyQkI2NjMyNDNFQ0EwOTRCQTI1OEJfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAmkOWl0P%2Fb6T8VAigCQzMsF0AYAAAAAAAAGBVkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lb2lsXzNfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=ef34721f05&ccb=9-4&oe=62484D3D&oh=00_AT8HxPv6IQFy-PVI40xrs882G3kYts7yedG2TZTwlLXIGg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/9841E3ED03E2511049E5354F635C4ABC_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=5132183396846001_359420173&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvOTg0MUUzRUQwM0UyNTExMDQ5RTUzNTRGNjM1QzRBQkNfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdNWmNoaEJ0NXFlWWlLY0JBS3ZYSk9aODhncHdicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJszdn5GRndQ%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALDMzMzMzMxgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=ef347cf804&ccb=9-4&oe=62485F34&oh=00_AT-uS7DKjrbKGfyqZel6WUeTTrYTmGL99t5HlxfepQyDxg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/DE4B6E622EB5C09E8279858F391AEE87_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=2625009347642662_4262013048&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvREU0QjZFNjIyRUI1QzA5RTgyNzk4NThGMzkxQUVFODdfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdCREloUkFZMnRHeVY0a0JBRTZlTFNpWEdyc2picGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJoCJv7Lm0rU%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALFT987ZFohgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=ef347514f7&ccb=9-4&oe=62487BE3&oh=00_AT9nFcVx00_nfd9_NyiEbpXMi6j5OdCBaJXjLaR6LMZdVg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/AF4BD6ACD4A4EF51E459DD8BEA0738BE_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&vs=2078980435610667_2805100069&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQUY0QkQ2QUNENEE0RUY1MUU0NTlERDhCRUEwNzM4QkVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdHaERpeEN4YTU1clM1VUJBSk9fQmlGWDh4d1picGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJuDmhaGHm8s%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=ef34790522&ccb=9-4&oe=624821E8&oh=00_AT98O_rLICK6OyaAVX2Fkg0QCogIFBwDx8RwwC8hIs9vmQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277641066_927666771246770_3951561131022885299_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=xBb2PxJiQMoAX9FfX32&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTYyMDUwNDY0MTYxODQ2Mw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT99SA0ptvXM4DS0O7OYzWkXBPIl4Iwp9yjL9gKMHySOzw&oe=62482205&_nc_sid=276363
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/AA42AAAD27CCD4FB6358B058CDAA3690_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=1218881761982951_4247770896&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQUE0MkFBQUQyN0NDRDRGQjYzNThCMDU4Q0RBQTM2OTBfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdGTWRpeEJmRmV5R1ZxSUFBRUVFZVQzU3p2bEdicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJtDhxoaIz9M%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=ef3471c786&ccb=9-4&oe=6247F666&oh=00_AT--FOIBjw9rOEfFXGX9mLTlK5r5T98JE03PkN7TX9dICA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


https://imgur.com/a/kr4uuwb



			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/D643B13665317AAB0C3A1FB0451E8C84_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=993303951288241_1500415199&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvRDY0M0IxMzY2NTMxN0FBQjBDM0ExRkIwNDUxRThDODRfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdEc0xoUkNiRkw3TlFUa0JBS1BuYXFqZ2gzQXpicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJr7ep%2FaQ8b8%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALd2yLQ5WBBgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=ef347d213f&ccb=9-4&oe=6247F642&oh=00_AT8ZJq3nfpOvknezNLvDkaMjc169Fc4XGRLB-phXq87L-w&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The March 30 insta stories of *universalpicturesde*









						UniversalPicturesDe (@universalpicturesde) • Instagram photos and videos
					

97K Followers, 110 Following, 2,216 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from UniversalPicturesDe (@universalpicturesde)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Alex & Dada at the premiere:

Alexander Skarsgard The Northman Premiere Hamburg 30.03.2022




More fan pics:




*official_cardinal*  Thank you very much for coming to Hamburg and being so nice, Dear Alexander!
Sooo good to see you!
@thealexanderskarsgard
#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #roberteggers #hamburg #germany #deutschland #premiere #film #movie #filmfan #actor #tarzan






*bebashairandbeauty * WHAT A WONDERFUL GALA PREMIERE OF THE NORTHMAN AND FANTASTIC AFTER PARTY AT THE Viking Museum with @thealexanderskarsgard all arranged by @jorpes and @ wonderland.event  #alexanderskarsgard #stockholm #redcarpet #bebashairandbeauty my dress @thepsthlengpe @thepsteng






*hallstrom_anders*  A few more pics from @thenorthman opening and afterparty at #thevikingmuseum if you want more pictures I can rekommend a look and/follow of excellent @greenpix.se


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More pics/videos from the German premiere of *The Northman* (March 30, 2022):





			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/80474F49E132CF5D682C0C031288DEA5_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=109&vs=344402494301833_3892504957&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvODA0NzRGNDlFMTMyQ0Y1RDY4MkMwQzAzMTI4OERFQTVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdHZXBoeEQzdGtRLWxlMEJBSXdyTFJTcTdzQXJicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJu6htvzK5tQ%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAK6p%2B%2Bdsi0RgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=29793e424f&ccb=9-4&oe=6248BD2B&oh=00_AT_HREljRtzU3Fb3WCBasXGCKDTeNGqgjxiE1LoalaegeQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/1147121BA78F7F03369D57D46751909C_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&vs=1098986097610435_3953908072&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvMTE0NzEyMUJBNzhGN0YwMzM2OUQ1N0Q0Njc1MTkwOUNfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdLZlFoaENPVVdJUkcya0NBT05Kd25fUWlJRVJicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJoj9pJWGuotAFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=2979373c4d&ccb=9-4&oe=62488484&oh=00_AT_ryvOoYY6qzHR-tuIrIOv0yIcBeeBmGveJTXn8gcX0AQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The March 30, 2022 insta stories of *a.journey.through.film.history*









						Isabell (@a.journey.through.film.history) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,577 Followers, 7,870 Following, 262 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Isabell (@a.journey.through.film.history)




					www.instagram.com
				




*a.journey.through.film.history*  ⚔ Alexander Skarsgård & Robert Eggers  THE NORTHMAN Premiere Hamburg ⚓

@thenorthmanfilm @astorfilmloungehafencity @roberteggers_ @universalpicturesde

#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #roberteggers #thenorthman #film #photography #live #hamburg #city #germany #movie #nicolekidman #anyataylorjoy #explore #travel #epic #hollywood #cinema #color #look #awesome #life #love #smile #art #amazing #inspiration #style #magic #aesthetic










*universalpicturesde*  For the big German premiere of the upcoming Viking epic THE NORTHMAN, yesterday we were able to welcome director Robert Eggers and lead actor Alexander Skarsgård on the red carpet at the @astorfilmloungehafencity in #Hamburg. Here we have collected some impressions of the great evening for you.
THE NORTHMAN | From 21 April only in cinemas.
#universalpictures #thenorthman #roberteggers # alexanderskarsgård #filmpremiere #hamburg # demnächstimkino @hainda @ f2theabio









*dieshowmitchris*  What an evening! I had the honor to moderate the premiere of THE NORTHMAN with @hainda & @ f2theabio  And since that's not enough, Alexander Skarsgård & director Robert Eggers were still on stage for a short interview.  Thank you for the trust & the wonderful evening @universalpicturesde
———
#thenorthman #roberteggers #alexanderskarsgard #filmpremiere #hamburg


----------



## Santress

*ssssandy.lea* Many thanks to Alexander Skarsgård @rexdanger I am very happy & thankful to have been part of the premiere “ THE NORTHMAN” ⭐movie in Hamburg , Germany . Thank you for waving back & greetings at your event .Also greetings from “ Das Kuddl” from Hamburg , he is a big fan of yours and thank your for coming to Hamburg ⚓ Best regards from SANDY & Kuddl ✨#thenorthman #alexanderskarsgard #moviepremiere #hafencityhamburg #astorlounge#redcarpet #greetings #happysmile #photooftheday#wavingback #followme#alexanderskarsgård #happy#picoftheday#instadaily#trueblood #attractyourdreams #likeallmypictures #amazing#tarzan#ericnorthman #miracles#instalike#bestoftheday#smile#like4like#







			https://scontent-lcy1-2.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/A748084320BCA06152663071C9A8D1BD_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-lcy1-2.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&vs=314178574115384_2267018840&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvQTc0ODA4NDMyMEJDQTA2MTUyNjYzMDcxQzlBOEQxQkRfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdCVmhoaEIyUWVSTUNEb0JBUHU5OS1uQk1JdDdicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJpbjoIyYudw%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAIjMzMzMzMxgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=da199f983e&ccb=9-4&oe=624895D9&oh=00_AT_bI8g44ASpuSZDUR3wulz1hqGgGk4y-CeNEXgl8yOv5Q&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		







			https://scontent-lcy1-2.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277605577_988609948462219_8662956163737153682_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-lcy1-2.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=hO3BPQ9bubsAX_vaG-D&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNTkyMzk5NzkxODg4NTg5Mw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-lK_ftLZjAShAN4a2wWQwOe5czbOgie1Zn9xlVT9BnJA&oe=6248CD27&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The March 30, 2022 insta stories of *lovtscho*









						Andro (@lovtscho) • Instagram photos and videos
					

626 Followers, 555 Following, 613 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Andro (@lovtscho)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Preview shared today (April 1, 2022):




Delighted to announce that ALEXANDER SKARSGARD is on the cover this Sunday looking like this





Some Skarsgard on Succession that I couldn’t get in the piece…


----------



## Santress

Today in Italy (April 1, 2022):

















*cinematroisit*  not an April Fool's Day! Stamattina Robert Eggers and Alexander Skarsgård went to the Cinema Troisi to do a collision with coffee and coffee from Iacozzilli to check that it was all ready for the screening of “The Northman” this week ⚔ ♥ ️ Posted on sale on April 21st!

@giulia_parmigiani_photography per @universalpicturesita



HQs from the Italian photocall for *The Northman* (April 1, 2022):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						photocall
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

HQs from the premiere in Italy (April 1, 2022):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						screening
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

*valeriocarocci* Coffee at the counter of @cinematroisi with #RobertEggers and Alexander Skarsgård waiting for The Northman? ♥ ️ Put Carolina Ceci in it and it's immediately a party! @girl_donna_ceci

@universalpicturesita
@giulia_parmigiani_photography






*a.journey.through.film.history* ⭐ AL(S)TER SCHWEDE!!!  Alexander Skarsgård in Hamburg
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #actor #sweden #trueblood #biglittlelies #thelegendoftarzan #theaftermath #godzillavskong #thenorthman @thenorthmanfilm #hamburg #travel #explore #cinema #art #film #hollywood #photography #life #me #sun #inspiration #love #style #happy #selfie #awesome #look #magic #aesthetic








*ernesto_ruscio*  #alexanderskarsgard #poses during the #northman press activities @hotelderussie Rome (#ernestoruscio/#gettyimages) #universalstudios #universal #actor #movie #amleto @roberteggers.director #regencyenterprises #focusfeatures #2022



*cinematroysis*   A special #TheNorthmanFilm presentation with Robert Eggers, Alexander Skarsgård, and surprise Willem Dafoe! ♥ ️
Thanks to @andreadesica for moderating the evening and to @universalpicturesita!


----------



## StarrLady

Advance screenings in the US (at AMC) and live Q&A on April 16:


----------



## Santress

*sabinafilice_photography*  @thealexanderskarsgard
Photo @sabinafilice_photography
"Northman"
#actor #cinema #universalpictures #portraitphoto







*federico_croce* The magnificent six







*rbcasting*  Alexander Skarsgård with director Robert Eggers today in Rome (Cinema Troisi) to present “The Northman”, to be released in Italian cinemas on 21 April with Universal Pictures.

Also in the cast are Nicole Kidman, Claes Bang, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawke, Björk and Willem Dafoe.

[: @giulia_parmigiani_photography]








*universalpicturesita*  Alexander Skarsgård and Robert Eggers arrived in Rome to present #TheNorthmanIlFilm in National Preview! Are you curious to see the film? From 21 April #SoloAlCinema.
: @giulia_parmigiani_photography


----------



## Santress

*cinematroysis* "Thanks to the guys from the Troisi Cinema for hosting the preview of a film like" The Northman "directed by Robert Eggers, which deserves to be seen on the big screen!". So actor Alexander Skarsgård presented #TheNorthmanfilm with director Robert Eggers and a surprise special guest: Willem Dafoe! Thanks to director @andredesica for moderating the evening and to @universalpicturesita! ♥ ️

@giulia_parmigiani_photography








*ludovica.casula*  Alexander Skarsgård, director Robert Eggers and Willem Dafoe at @cinematroisi for the presentation of the film "The Northman"








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277788785_340086861284382_7061676198120466494_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=vWVHcdJcDiUAX-Hgi1_&tn=Z92yzM9XGKbYXqFi&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNjk0NDY1MjE3NzMzNjI1OQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9YRbpN6MtCKaaQHiLSCftEJrNw1nKEHSC7PE3UUt9nGA&oe=6249D0CF&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 1, 2022 insta story of *ludovica.casula*









						Ludovica Casula (@ludovica.casula) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,149 Followers, 975 Following, 282 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ludovica Casula (@ludovica.casula)




					www.instagram.com
				



/


----------



## Santress

More HQs from the premiere (April 1, 2022, Italy):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						ItalianScreening2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

More HQs from today's photocall in Italy (April 1, 2022):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						ItalianPhotocall2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:





__





						ItalianPhotocall2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277701848_116432587667806_4337746682492762082_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=fp9glkJfEFAAX-bL5Cu&tn=4uy5wI1qnFtPmLVk&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNzA3NzM2MzQ4NzU5NzUxMA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-XGME3GLYBbiM0XbMu8b8xHfpG6xJy2ZMj2ep0L1LBVw&oe=624ABCB6&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 1, 2022 insta story of *sabinafilice_photography*









						Sabina Filice (@sabinafilice_photography) • Instagram photos and videos
					

5,725 Followers, 959 Following, 668 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sabina Filice (@sabinafilice_photography)




					www.instagram.com
				







*homeasmymind* Rome 1 April, Alexander Skarsgard with my daughter❤ #roma #alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgård #skarsgard #thenortman #cinematroisi






*marillasicilia*  Alexander Skarsgard presents The Northman

© Marilla Sicilia
#AlexanderSkarsgard #actor #TheNorthman #portrait #blackandwhite #smiley #portraitphotography #movielover #mondadori #nikon @thealexanderskarsgard
@mondadoriportfolio @universalpicturesita







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/00423BCE110E746BBFD83AB47F2DEDAB_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&vs=507914227664004_1113681475&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvMDA0MjNCQ0UxMTBFNzQ2QkJGRDgzQUI0N0YyREVEQUJfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdDQTJqaERDdDdUaW5tTUJBRVdxQ25EdEEzZFZicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJo78i6SbpOI%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAKkQYk3S8ahgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=72e79462c4&ccb=9-4&oe=624A3385&oh=00_AT-CbDGPAsGu4cu7a0qGlOPx4Y3Qxe-ll9cS12nvzbEfaQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 1, 2022 insta story of *federico_croce*









						Federico Croce (@federico_croce) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,253 Followers, 2,156 Following, 168 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Federico Croce (@federico_croce)




					www.instagram.com
				










*valeriocaroccic*  Al @cinematroisi have arrived at “Supereroi contro le forze del male!” ❤️
#TheNorthman from April 21 on the large screen of Via Induno 

#WillemDafoe
#RobertEggers
@rexdanger
@andreadesica
 @universalpicturesita
 @giulia_parmigiani_photography


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/1741484EEBC0DDCD1DBD3045B786728E_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&vs=1351276382034149_561855269&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMTc0MTQ4NEVFQkMwRERDRDFEQkQzMDQ1Qjc4NjcyOEVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdORDRpQkJwRWZNbFh3OEVBQzEzakRfSTNfTVFicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJvTHm7Gwh%2F8%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=b350aa437c&ccb=9-4&oe=624AA994&oh=00_AT8GQSs0ix4PFSdVeE7Z8MeWiKkcr5iCTAKJ8DMGeY0f9w&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


(x)



			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/A744124B21EFF7DB682FB173BF11F1B1_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&vs=554158809203685_3811165394&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQTc0NDEyNEIyMUVGRjdEQjY4MkZCMTczQkYxMUYxQjFfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdEWk9rQkNkVW94VXZ5NEJBRURYREo1TVk2dG5icGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJuyzx7XjyOE%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAK6p%2B%2Bdsi0RgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF80X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=b350a386b2&ccb=9-4&oe=624A52CA&oh=00_AT_QzlFV60ifp6EtqK7kKHkp8huoVx8_NQOPAjgWaYeEJg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/A344D25C6FE048611B07469C3DAE8092_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&vs=259403272977888_782265218&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQTM0NEQyNUM2RkUwNDg2MTFCMDc0NjlDM0RBRTgwOTJfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdIZDdkUkN0NnREM0NXSUFBTlBORU1rUlNZdEFicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJp6Pz5Ocyuk%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF80X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=b350af47fe&ccb=9-4&oe=624A882A&oh=00_AT9TmD7C6O9T32FaBsf8vEpuUGX1fexTQnqk6PqWXNnTJA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		







			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277788153_666435444429300_3281930385202083320_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=798GwMl8YsUAX8LwjLX&tn=Tyehw8roBz7Pr5dw&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwNzA0Mjg5MTk1MzQzMDkwNw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-9U4s9Zhy3hgo-Rc1UkZEs6-qt1_VZrBXqIn__rsHyEg&oe=624A85AA&_nc_sid=276363
		


(x)



			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/634F3FA3C4355EA896A39B6F6B369089_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&vs=986173818676277_4120778046&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvNjM0RjNGQTNDNDM1NUVBODk2QTM5QjZGNkIzNjkwODlfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdLU2pqUkN0UTl2Q1d1b0RBQTZrbnV4YmxsOHJicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJvic9PXL5c5AFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=b350a453ee&ccb=9-4&oe=624A3BD0&oh=00_AT-QdOZk7vgMudHrrmaL_2PbJt7MBOAzcC-frvrVLt3ThA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/8648719FAC196FC66C80AB152F2013A7_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&vs=391192735851492_1775133907&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvODY0ODcxOUZBQzE5NkZDNjZDODBBQjE1MkYyMDEzQTdfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdHbmxpaEF6OGVPajhSQUVBS0RmM1RHT3NTa1licGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJrKZl8uAn9w%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAJlT987ZFohgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=b350a57759&ccb=9-4&oe=624AB0EB&oh=00_AT-ji8hQIvcctCbc8ZcX7PBrZaFGVlHRVRiSRvGPxwNg7w&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 1, 2022 insta stories of *universalpicturesita*









						Universal Pictures Italy (@universalpicturesita) • Instagram photos and videos
					

225K Followers, 222 Following, 8,915 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Universal Pictures Italy (@universalpicturesita)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

*Alexander Skarsgard interview: ‘I nearly ran over Greta Thunberg’*

The star of Tarzan, Succession and now The Northman says good looks are a mixed blessing





Jonathan Dean

Sunday April 03 2022

“That cemetery is where I’ll end up one day,” Alexander Skarsgard says, looking out to the yellow Katarina Church in Stockholm. With blue skies above it, the colours match his country’s flag. He grew up streets away, but mostly lives in the US, where he made his name in Zoolander and The Legend of Tarzan, plus the television shows True Blood and Big Little Lies. Oh, and Succession. He left his country 20 years ago, to become the screen hunk who brings more to a role than big hunks tend to. Yet as we look out to the graveyard, it seems that you can take the Swede out of Sweden, but even the most successful ones come back in the end.

He is sprawled on the sofa, legs spread like cranes. This is how he has to sit. The man is 6ft 3in. We have met to talk about The Northman, a violent, strange, brilliant Viking blockbuster with Nicole Kidman as Skarsgard’s difficult mother. But first a word on those Swedes because, for a country of just ten million people, they really do punch above their weight in the world.

Within minutes the actor mentions Abba, Vikings and Greta Thunberg. It is Swedish bingo. The tech pioneers Daniel Ek (Spotify creator) and Markus Persson (Minecraft) crop up. As does Skarsgard’s famous actor father, Stellan. Only Max Martin, who has written 25 US No 1s, is missing from this full house of Swedish soft power.

Skarsgard cycled past Greta on his way to meet me; she was on a protest. “She’s how we sell our country now,” he reflects. “And I almost hit her with my bike.” Skarsgard smiles. “Greta is like a modern-day Viking — and, like Greta, the Vikings refused to fly.”

Skarsgard’s childhood was very Swedish. When he was a boy he played next to Viking rune stones on the island of Oland, and was allowed to pick Viking middle names for his younger brothers. For the first he chose Adolf, before his folks said no. Instead he went with Orm — which means snake. “I was used to being the oldest child and had a lot of attention,” he explains. “Then there was somebody cuter than me, so I called him snake.” He gave his other brother the name of a god whose brains are smashed into the sky. Still, the runes were magical to him, inscribed with Vikings who went to far-flung places.

No wonder Skarsgard was picked for Succession. If you need television shorthand for somebody young and a match for a business behemoth like Logan Roy, make them Swedish. Skarsgard’s Lukas Matsson is a rude revelation as the chief executive of the streaming platform GoJo, who may well have brought down the Roy media empire. The actor does not yet know if he is back for series four, but the word is that he will be.

The best scenes in series three were with Matsson and Logan Roy (Brian Cox) in the garden of an Italian villa. The men discuss takeovers until Logan begins a monologue about America . . .

“And Matsson drifts off,” Skarsgard says, laughing. “He is bored. There are all these sycophants in Logan’s life, including his kids — he is a demigod. So what is funny is when he talks about America, instead of going, ‘Tell me more!’ Matsson goes, ‘He talks a lot. I don’t really need him. He’s old and kind of boring.’”

It is a great role. But Skarsgard did not always have it so easy. Born in 1976, he started acting at seven, before quitting at 13. He had found fame in a TV show, but it was tough to have people talk about who you are when you do not yet know yourself.

National service followed, and then six months at Leeds Met studying English and living with a drug dealer. “I basically just hung out and had fun.” Then, seven years after he gave it up, he returned to acting.

“Dad was happy,” Skarsgard says. His father also made it big abroad in everything from Good Will Hunting to Mamma Mia!. “He’d come home from set when I was young and I’d think, ‘If he is having that much fun on a Monday morning, why am I against being an actor?’”

The visionary and bonkers Northman is his hardest role to date. Skarsgard is Amleth, a Viking prince avenging his father. In one extraordinary raid Skarsgard is half-naked, half-wolf, tripping, taking a chunk out of someone’s throat. He is naked and bloody a lot. Think the superb and ghastly Belarusian war film Come and See meets the vivid horror of Midsommar. Yet still you won’t be prepared for a nude Ethan Hawke barking like a dog. I am staggered, in an age of franchises, that this $90 million, weird violent epic was made. “So am I,” Skarsgard says.

Still, Amleth is exactly the sort of role that Skarsgard wants. A wish-fulfilment part that marries the Viking history that beguiled him as a boy with the challenging work that he did not get at the start of his career. After scoring a role in Ben Stiller’s fashion comedy Zoolander in 2001, offers dried up. “I was left auditioning to play the boyfriend of a girl who gets killed in scene four of a low-budget horror movie,” he says of Hollywood.

In Sweden he worked in films that barely paid enough to buy a ticket back to LA. That must have been depressing? “Absolutely,” he says. “I was questioning why I was in the industry.” It was not until 2008 that things changed, when The Wire’s creator David Simon cast him in his Iraq war HBO series Generation Kill.

Charlize Theron once said that it is hard for an actor to be hot. “When meaty roles come through,” she explained, “pretty people get turned away first.” Did Skarsgard have that experience? “As a good looking blonde woman,” he jokes, “I can relate.” He pauses and tries out a few answers.

“I don’t really know if that was the reason I wasn’t getting roles,” he explains eventually. “Starting out in Sweden, there was stuff about being tall and blond …” He laughs. “But most people here are tall and blond. Still, after my first job I was on a stupid ‘sexy hunky hot list’ and then people didn’t take me seriously. If you want characters with depth but have been labelled ‘a dude who takes his shirt off’, you’re not going to get those offers.”

He finds much of his Hollywood life bizarre. He’s dated a string of famous women including Alexa Chung and is a fixture on the gossip websites. But he’s not on social media, will never google his name. “This industry is incredibly ridiculous,” he says. “In meetings people are really insecure and eager to please. But it’s a strict hierarchy. If people at the top say something is good, people fall in line. Also, menial trivial ******** stuff becomes very important to people. As an actor the value placed on how important something is can become laughable to me.” His real ambition is to have lots of kids. His twice-married father has eight. He wants nine.

Does he know people similar to his billionaire character on Succession? “A little — Stockholm’s a hub for people who start ridiculously successful companies. A lot are programmers, not dudes who got the girl. They sit in the basement and drink Dr Pepper then, suddenly, like the Minecraft guy, outbid Beyoncé on a house in the Hollywood Hills. I like the idea of Matsson being in that rat race of the ultra-wealthy, because it never ends. I’ve been on yachts and seen owners glance at the yacht next door, because it’s 5ft longer. It never ends, does it?”

Sure, but Skarsgard is an A-lister with access to great riches like his Succession role? “I live an incredibly privileged life,” he admits. At 45 he has a reported worth of $15 million. “I don’t really have to work — I’ve made enough. I could retire, which is extraordinary. But I don’t feel the need to broadcast that with expensive clothes or cars. That radiates insecurity. When you see somebody with a $1 million watch? That’s peacocking. It can feel like they’re overcompensating.”

We wrap up. He has a meeting, but then texts me to go out for a beer. When he turns up, he arrives on a bike with a practical handlebar basket and we talk town planning until a couple of friends turn up, one with a tiny baby. It couldn’t be more Swedish. He is wearing normcore chic like he has just walked out of a slightly more expensive H&M. He gets a few looks, sure, but he is at home here — and it is where he will end up.

The Northman opens on Apr 15

Sources:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...ew-i-nearly-ran-over-greta-thunberg-vnxshwt0d

Photographer:  Charlie Clift for The Sunday Times


----------



## Santress

Longer version:




*charlieclift*  Alexander Skarsgard in a bathrobe for @sundaytimesculture.

Big thanks to Adam Hearn for the commission, and to @oliver.mayhall for his great assisting.

#thenorthman #alexanderskarsgard #portrait








			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277789780_332409478954342_4055728235365401039_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=VlnSBwFn-dUAX8PMU5Y&tn=RlAO3K1AAj8NOb9E&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwODIxODIzNzI2NTk5ODUwMg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_KMMfn7tsM7wBPG7a4i_OHaOvm1E99BVsexdXB-NStwg&oe=624BE252&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 3, 2022 insta story of *charlieclift*









						Charlie Clift (@charlieclift) • Instagram photos and videos
					

8,562 Followers, 2,848 Following, 1,133 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Charlie Clift (@charlieclift)




					www.instagram.com
				




*sundaytimesculture*  Alexander Skarsgard interview: ‘I nearly ran over Greta Thunberg’

The star of Tarzan, Succession and now The Northman says good looks are a mixed blessing

Don't miss the interview and so much more in this week's Culture.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Super HQs (click the source url to see full size):




Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/imageserver/image//methode/sundaytimes/prod/web/bin/d6a0e6ce-b016-11ec-9af1-7ee554784c95.jpg




Source:  https://www.thetimes.co.uk/imageserver/image//methode/sundaytimes/prod/web/bin/e83414ee-b113-11ec-bc94-d8a1d3198f14.jpg

Fan photos from Italy (April 1, 2022):




*federicari84*  Not very tall, they say ...  Height is directly proportional to kindness  #alexanderskarsgard






*homeasmymind*  Rome 1 April:: Alexander Skarsgard talking with my daughter while he was waiting to sign her phonecase. #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #alexander #skarsgard #cinematroisi #rome #roma #thenorthman








*forest_vip_85*  With Swedish actor ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD. Known primarily for his role as Eric Northman in the television series True Blood, Alexander has starred on the big screen with supporting roles in numerous films, including Zoolander, Melancholia, What Maisie Knew, A Teenager's Diary and starring in The Legend of Tarzan and Godzilla vs. Kong. In 2017 he starred in the television series Big Little Lies, for which he won an Emmy Award, a Golden Globe and a Critics' Choice Awards for Best Supporting Actor in a Series.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More from Italy (April 1, 2022, Rome):








*focusfeaturesit*  We sincerely thank Robert Eggers and Alexander Skarsgård who presented The Northman yesterday at @cinematroisi.
Special thanks go to Willem Dafoe for the wonderful surprise and @cinematroisi for the warm welcome!
Don't miss #TheNorthmanIlFilm from April 21st #SoloAlCinema.

: @giulia_parmigiani_photography







*giulia_parmigiani_photography*  #alexanderskarsgard walking through the @cinematroisi for the Italian Premiere of @thenorthmanfilm !

@giulia_parmigiani_photography for @universalpicturesita !








*solothurn77*  with @thealexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgård #alexanderskarsgård #skarsgard #alexanderskarsgardviking #attore #thenorthmanmovie #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #melancholia #nonsuccedemasesuccede #theeast #thekillteammovie #godzillavskong


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

HQ candids from today (April 4, 2022) in London:






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Alex
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				




Another video from *Whistle Punks* (April 4, 2022, London):

Currently watching #roberteggers
	
 and #alexanderskaragard throw axes in London. You know what I always do on Monday nights. #TheNorthman
	
 premieres tomorrow night in London. Cannot wait to see this movie. Thank you
@FocusFeatures
for the invite!




Fan pic from today (April 4, 2022, London):




Hanging out with some Vikings throwing some Axes in London 
@WhistlePunksUK

@TheNorthmanFilm

@FocusFeatures
#TheNorthman


----------



## Santress

New interview (April 5, 2022, London):

*Lorraine*  Anya Taylor-Joy & Alexander Skarsgard Share All The Gossip On Their New Film 'The Northman' | LK




At the London premiere of The Northman (April 5, 2022):







*ontheredcarpet*  Alexander Skarsgard posed for photographers upon arrival at the premiere of @TheNorthmanFilm in London.
(Photo: Joel C Ryan/Invision/AP)
#AlexanderSkarsgard #TheNorthman #fashion #celebrity








			https://scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277856147_657257638885398_4956652289760719063_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=YkyVBv4j3K8AX8es-dH&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwOTg2NzI3ODE1MDg0NzY4NA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9zi3zdklgL0OsYTJZh_kw3BuOJVuHfxJ_mgT0QUHk-9g&oe=624EB61C&_nc_sid=276363
		








			https://scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277972341_454285549782136_4317738225619930104_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=ssgvhxCJeu8AX969BWb&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwOTg3NDA4NjY4OTA0NDY3Nw%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-QZadyNOeDK7RTx9OD2e4uuMocmt405b2M-YyrhNPWrA&oe=624EA85B&_nc_sid=276363
		








			https://scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277915359_401536531308468_5901133421058556343_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=sBEZ6isEq8YAX896QHJ&tn=hf5yQvJtWURj2YQk&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwOTg3NDI5MTcwNjc3MzgzMg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-YQTyO9vD6U1F5H1URSfrR8qiNIJUsEqumxwXMcdD7SA&oe=624EAFFE&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 5, 2022 insta stories of *universalpicturesuk*









						Universal Pictures UK (@universalpicturesuk) • Instagram photos and videos
					

325K Followers, 139 Following, 3,742 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Universal Pictures UK (@universalpicturesuk)




					www.instagram.com
				











*heyuguysofficial*  So fantastic to be at the very special screening of @thenorthmanfilm at @odeonlsq with stars Alexander Skarsgård and @anyataylorjoy on the immaculate white carpet. Check out our interviews on www.heyuguys.com soon!

#alexanderskarsgard #alexanderskarsgård #anyataylorjoy #thenorthman #film #cinema #movie #premiere #redcarpet #london #londonlife #video #videography #photo #photographer #photography shot on @canonuk @canonglobal
@colinhartuk







*lia_toby_photographer  *Alexander Skarsgård and Anya Taylor-Joy attend The Northman premiere. Shot for @gettyentertainment #alexanderskarsgard #anyataylorjoy #thenorthman








*imdb* #TheWitch and the Viking. ✨ @anyataylorjoy and #AlexanderSkarsgard arrive at the UK special screening of #TheNorthman. ⚔⁣
⁣
: Dave Benett and Samir Hussein / WireImage


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/B04C9937809D370C86641C6BABE113B7_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=363260622386985_45920788&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvQjA0Qzk5Mzc4MDlEMzcwQzg2NjQxQzZCQUJFMTEzQjdfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdJeUxqUkJfV0JzODNNOEVBQnp3cmluLTZQMUxicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJuT55Mev0co%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAKSHKwIMSbxgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=5d7604b3a0&ccb=9-4&oe=624F1708&oh=00_AT8Q7X_HxTFZZtW9oYm7qt-jJMUi_AlZ3VlJqGEdIpLUZg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 5, 2022 insta story of *colinhartuk*









						Colin Hart (@colinhartuk) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2,343 Followers, 625 Following, 3,135 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Colin Hart (@colinhartuk)




					www.instagram.com
				




HQs from the premiere (April 5, 2022, London):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 1
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 1
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 1
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 1
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 1
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *Alexander Skarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 1
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr

Full album here:






						London 2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded *tumblr

Full album here:






						London 2
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				







*sookie_liuuuu*  OMG! Love him since True Blood
Others are great! Love the wrong person!
my third vampire
05.04.2022
#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman






*indieboy*  Alexander Skarsgård attends “The Northman” special screening

#AlexanderSkarsgard #thenorthman @gettyentertainment #sonya7Siii #sony70200mmGM #sonyalpha







*indieboy* Alexander Skarsgård attends “The Northman” special screening

#AlexanderSkarsgard #thenorthman @gettyentertainment #sonya7Siii #sony70200mmGM #sonyalpha



Videos:

*indieboy*  Anya Taylor-Joy and Alexander Skarsgård attends “The Northman” special screening

#anyataylorjoy @anyataylorjoy #AlexanderSkarsgard #thenorthman @gettyentertainment #sonya7Siii #sony70200mmGM #sonyalpha



*indieboy*  Alexander Skarsgård attends “The Northman” special screening

#AlexanderSkarsgard #thenorthman @gettyentertainment #sonya7Siii #sony70200mmGM #sonyalpha


----------



## Santress

*indieboy*  Alexander Skarsgård attends “The Northman” special screening

#AlexanderSkarsgard #thenorthman @gettyentertainment #sonya7Siii #sony70200mmGM #sonyalpha


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

(delurks)

Thanks to everyone for keeping things updated the last few months He was pretty quiet until he started all this promo work. And I'm very glad to see him back in promo mode.
He looks great!
And it looks the initial reactions to the London screening are pretty good:
https://twitter.com/i/events/1511473678655000576


----------



## StarrLady

Critics who have seen The Northman have been tweeting raves about the film and Alex’s performance.



Critics’ tweets are in this article. Some examples:

Jack King “Five big ‘ol stars”
Eric Eisenberg “The Northman is spectacular”
David Fear “I give it 5/5 cawing ravens”
Eric Davis “You definitely won’t be able to take your eyes off this
                    blood-soaked revenge tale. Alexander Skarsgard is a 
                    BEAST & ferocious throughout”
Cameron Frew “The Northman is incredible”
Kevin Polowy “My favourite Robert Eggers fever dream so far”
Rory Cashin “...it’s a tremendous action movie mixed in with
                   some truly haunting moments. Skarsgard is an
                   absolute beast”
Jordan Crucchiola “The Northman fxxxing rocks, you guys”
Linda Marric “But yes, it’s not only his best one yet, but the best film of the year so far”
Heather Wixson “The Northman is truly his masterpiece...and
                       Alexander Skarsgard rules”
Brandon Davis “It’s a pretty astonishing achievement. Alexander
                       Skarsgard is insane for that performance”
Maggie Lovett “The Northman is a magnificent and epic saga”

Note: I see Buckeye already posted some tweets while I was writing my post. Thanks to Buckeye.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More videos from yesterday (April 6, 2022, London):

*londonlive*  Alexander Skarsgard at the special screening of the The Northman in London: It's been a dream of mine to make a big, epic, viking adventure.
#TheNorthman




*gettyentertainment*  Alexander Skarsgård and Anya Taylor-Joy strutted out onto the white carpet at the UK special screening of their new movie "The Northman” - alongside Anya’s boyfriend Malcolm McRae

: @indieboy for @GettyImages | @mikemarslandphotos
: @samhussein1
: @markedwincase
: @WJConnolly
: Unstoppable by PALA


----------



## Santress

More HQs from last night's premiere (April 6, 2022, London):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 3
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 3
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 3
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 3
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here: 






						London 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here: 






						London 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here: 






						London 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				







*jshaw_photography*  Alexander Skarsgard at the UK Premiere of “The Northman”, London, UK









			https://scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/277854610_493033208985331_4602469531761868736_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-otp1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=tpmYKWJPMmIAX_WSQQn&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgwOTk2OTM1NDY1NjcyMzg1Mg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9XdfLOzRyXNqGTTqY111MGQA8IK1Q1MN_mciYiKLDK8g&oe=624FD5EA&_nc_sid=276363
		



Source:  The April 6, 2022 insta story of *jshaw_photography*









						James Shaw (@jshaw_photography) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,957 Followers, 2,169 Following, 2,248 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from James Shaw (@jshaw_photography)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 6
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 6
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 6
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 6
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London 6
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

HQ candids in London (April 6, 2022):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						London
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## StarrLady

You can see these critics raving about The Northman and Alex right on this  
tweet.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More from London (April 2022):






*thedannydanny  *Thank you @focusfeatures and @universalpictures for inviting me to London to live my most #masc Viking life with axe throwing, throat singing, sailing on the Thames, and Guacardo kisses from The Northman himself Alexander Skarsgård aka @rexdanger  #London #TheNorthman #viking

















*robinpopephoto*  Alexander Skarsgård attends The Northman special screening at the Odeon Luxe Leicester Square -

#alexanderskarsgard #anyataylorjoy #thenorthman #portrait #eventphotography #nikonz6 #robinpopephoto #igers #igerslondon #igersuk #myfeatureshoot #mytelegraph #reportagespotlight #camerapress #igdaily #allshots #appicoftheweek #instagood #photographer #photography #redcarpet @anyataylorjoy @thealexanderskarsgard #bnw #blackandwhitephotography #blackandwhite



*UnBoxPHD  *Alexander Skarsgård Photo Shoot in London


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## milenda_store

Hola friends! Are you excited about the Northman film when can you watch in Sweden?
by the way, is Alexander single or in  relationship? He acting like the single man everytime does any one know? Thanks


----------



## StarrLady

There seem to be premieres in various cities. There’s a premiere in the US in Los Angeles on April 18.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## BuckeyeChicago

milenda_store said:


> Hola friends! Are you excited about the Northman film when can you watch in Sweden?
> by the way, is Alexander single or in  relationship? He acting like the single man everytime does any one know? Thanks


Here are the release dates worldwide:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11138512/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_dt_rdat


----------



## Santress

More interviews from London (April 5, 2022):

*entertainmentie*  Anya Taylor-Joy and Alexander Skarsgard on toughness, Shakespeare and 'The Northman'



Also found here:  (x)

*HeyUGuys*  The Northman - Anya Taylor-Joy & Alexander Skarsgård on vanity-free performances & harsh conditions




*ET Canada*  Alexander Skarsgard Says He Feels 'Shackled' By His Sexiness




Alex promoting his trainer's app:

*magnuslygdback*  The man himself…

Honored to have gotten the chance to work with Alex again as he took on the role of Amleth in The Northman

A lot of hard work and discipline went in to building this physique - and it definitely shows

Go to the link in my bio
to sign up for The Northman Challenge, starting next week!

And don’t forget to check out The Northman - in theaters April 22nd!

magnusmethodapp.com/challenge


----------



## Santress

More portraits from Stockholm (March 2022):







*nicklas thegerstrom*  A few minutes with alexander skarsgard @rexdanger!



Another video from *Whistle Punks* (April 4, 2022, London):



*ddasocial* To do list: Avenge father. Save mother. Kill Fjölnir. ⚔
This week we have been busy working with @focusfeatures on their new release #TheNorthman. Starring Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Anya Taylor-Joy, Ethan Hawke, Björk and Willem Dafoe – the film explores how far a Viking prince will go to seek justice for his murdered father.
The team organised two days full of Viking-themed activities for US journalists who flew in, especially to celebrate the film's release. From axe-throwing with Alexander Skarsgård and Robert Eggers, to a barge trip down the Thames learning Viking history from the men themselves, we all had a thor-oughly great time!
Robert Eggers' #TheNorthman is in cinemas April 15.


----------



## Santress

More pics from *The Sunday Times Culture* (April 3, 2022 issue) photo shoot:





*charlieclift*  Up close with Alexander Skarsgard for @sundaytimesculture.

Catch his new film The Northman from April 15th.

Photo editor - Adam Hearn
Grooming - @charley.mcewen
Assisting - @oliver.mayhall

#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #film








			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278160789_279283147730854_8693972346318861901_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&_nc_ohc=VT8VW9lHYrwAX-jirS4&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgxMjcyNjk5ODEzMDQ3NDQ4NA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9OcITIF4uSMN94xanPzeeiVeE3QVf5j7Bw4g6f4OApjg&oe=6254611C&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 9, 2022 insta story of *charlieclift*









						Charlie Clift (@charlieclift) • Instagram photos and videos
					

8,562 Followers, 2,848 Following, 1,133 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Charlie Clift (@charlieclift)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## StarrLady

I saw the trailer for The Northman at the theatre, it played before the movie “Ambulance”. The Northman will be playing soon!


----------



## Santress

Fan pic from Italy (April 1, 2022):





*lucas__beckham*  Thank you ❤️ @rexdanger #thenorthman #movie #film #alexanderskarsgard #actor #celeb #cinema #grazie #thankyou #tarzan #star #instagram #instalike #instamood #instaphotography #instapic #instacinema




Video of Alex promoting *The Northman* shared this morning (April 10, 2022) on instagram:

*yorck.kinogruppe*  And now, an important message from Alexander Skarsgård.

Get your tickets for @thenorthmanfilm via the link in our bio.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

From promoting *The Northman* in Italy (April 1, 2022):




*focusfeaturesit*  Alexander Skarsgård and Robert Eggers  Tagged fans of both of them in the comments!
#TheNorthmanIlFilm, from April 21st #SoloAlCinema!




An interview with *Sopitas FM* shared today (April 11, 2022):

*Sopitas*  Interview | Alexander Skarsgård and 'The Northman': Robert Eggers' best Viking movie



via



Also found here (x).


----------



## StarrLady

The Northman is getting rave reviews (and so is Alex) as reviews are now being added to Rotten Tomatoes. Currently, the RT score for The Northman is 90% with 39 reviews. You can read the reviews and see the RT score at this link.









						The Northman
					

The Northman is an epic revenge thriller, that explores how far a Viking prince will go to seek justice for his murdered father.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Santress

Clip shared today (April 11, 2022):

*JoBlo Movie Clips*  THE NORTHMAN Clip - "I Will Haunt This Farm" (2022) Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## StarrLady

I saw the trailer for The Northman on television, it was shown on CNN at about 9:00 pm eastern time.


----------



## Santress

BTS pic shared today (April 12, 2022):




Source:  https://www.vf.se/2022/04/12/hollywood-viking-premiarminglar-pa-varmlandska-biografer/ 

Cropped version here (x).

Fan pics from Italy (April 1, 2022):






*homeasmymind*  I apologize: these photos are not too clear, but they are taken from a video made by a friend of mine. However I like sharing because KINDNESS is one of the greatest qualities, not such an obvious gift. Alexander Skarsgard signed and posed for all the photos saying "Thank you and Grazie " always with a lovely smile on his lips. Wonderful person! #alexanderskarsgård #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman


----------



## Santress

BTS training pic and article shared this morning (April 14, 2022):




*Alexander Skarsgård’s Workouts For The Northman Were In The Morning – Here’s Why You Should Follow His Example*

By Nick Harris-Fry

Magnus Lygdback on the regime that helped Skarsgård’s achieve his shredded physique in The Northman

Alexander Skarsgård is a highly accomplished actor, and probably a lovely person too, but we’re not here to talk about those qualities. We’re here to talk about the absurd physique he developed to play Amleth in the new film The Northman.

Magnus Lygdback is the trainer who helped Skarsgård get in shape, having also trained him ahead of his role in Tarzan. We also spoke to him after he trained Alicia Vikander for her role in Tomb Raider and he shared this beginner workout plan for women.

In The Northman, Skarsgård has a bulkier physique than in Tarzan, and we quizzed Lygdback on how they went about achieving that cut but muscled body. Here’s what we learned.

Skarsgård trained five times a week during filming
“It was a five-day split, or really a four-day split, with the fifth day spent on recovery stuff,” says Lygdback. “We worked out six days a week during the prep, then while filming we did five days a week. Never more than an hour.”

The focus was on strength training to bulk up
“I usually integrate a lot of high-intensity interval training into my programming,” says Lygdback. “And we did warm up by running for five to 10 minutes at a fairly good pace. But then I didn’t want to spend more time on that – I wanted to allow Alex to use all that energy to grow as much as possible.

“After getting the body warm, we then warmed up the body parts that we were about to work, which means banded exercises, some activation and stability work,” says Lygdback. “Then we hit the weights.

“I use higher weights and medium-low reps for something like this. We mostly did eight to 12 reps. Sometimes a pyramid, sometimes in a flat set, and three to four sets normally.”

The sessions were targeted around body parts
“If you work out twice a week, yes, do full body,” says Lygdback, “but you can’t work out five days a week and do the same things. I’m a big fan of a training split, really stressing one part of the body, and then allowing it to rest while you work on something else the day after.”

Mobility work was key to keeping Skarsgård injury-free
“Making sure that someone stays injury-free is the number one thing that I do,” says Lygdback. “Because if production shuts down, that’s millions of dollars and it’s my fault. So far I haven’t had anyone getting injured on set, but it would be a disaster.

“With Alex, we did a lot of shoulder mobility, and strength and balance around the shoulders and hips. So he could handle all these long, physical days swinging an axe.”

Skarsgård trained in the morning and you should too
“If you want to look like Alex you need to do it in the morning,” says Lygdback. “It sets a physical and a mental standard that you take with you throughout the day. There’s no way around it. Trying to get a workout in if you’re exhausted from being on set all day will not work. You can do that once or twice, but that cannot be how you schedule things.”

Good news: you don’t have to work as quickly as Skarsgård to get in his shape
“I’m a man of balance. I preach balance in food and training and life,” says Lygdback. “But when doing a film like this you take balance and throw it out the window.

“I do think that all the programming is great and works, and people can do it, but they should allow themselves some more time. Maybe pause because you got a bad shoulder or knees. You can’t stop when you do a film like this, you have to find a way of working around problems, and I don’t like that. I think that’s important to allow yourself more time and more rest in between.”

Diet is crucial to success
“People always ask me ‘how much is diet and how much is training – is it like 50/50? 60/40?’ I say you can’t even compare them with each other,” says Lygdback. “You need to get on top of both. It’s 100/100. If you’re not on top of your nutrition, you’re not going to look that way. You won’t have that low amount of body fat, you will not have that muscle mass, and you will not stay injury-free throughout six months of a physical marathon. So nutrition is crucial.”

You can’t rely on motivation to keep you going
Advertisement

“Please don’t rely on motivation,” says Lygdback. “Motivation comes and goes. Consistency, and holding yourself accountable, is what matters. You’ve just got to show up. It’s OK if you’re tired. It’s OK if you don’t want to do it. Just show up. That’s how you get there. If you rely on motivation you’re failing, because no-one’s motivated all the time.”

The Northman is in UK cinemas from 15th April

Source:  https://www.coachmag.co.uk/workouts...rning-heres-why-you-should-follow-his-example

via



New interview shared today (April 14, 2022):








*Alexander Skarsgard’s Viking Dream*

Stories from his grandfather inspired what would eventually become “The Northman.” But it took years of development and then seven months in the mud to complete.

By Kaly Soto
April 14, 2022

LONDON — In Alexander Skarsgard’s telling, the idea for what eventually became his latest film, “The Northman,” has its roots on a long, slender island off the coast of Sweden called Oland, where his great-great grandfather built a wooden house a hundred years ago.

“Some of my earliest memories are from walking around with my grandfather on Oland and him showing me these massive rune stones and the inscriptions,” he explained on a recent rainy Monday over lunch at a hotel tucked away in central London. “Telling tales of Vikings that sailed down the rivers, down to Constantinople.

“So, in a way,” he continued, “you could say that the dream of one day making or being part of a Viking movie was born in that moment.”

Wearing a gray crew-neck sweater and dark jeans, he was centuries away from the bloody, muddy berserker he plays in “The Northman,” the much-anticipated action-adventure that marks the director Robert Eggers’s leap into big-budget filmmaking.

Six-four, blond and indisputably handsome, Skarsgard would seem a no-brainer to launch a Viking film, but getting this film made took awhile. Skarsgard said he spent years working with the Danish film producer Lars Knudsen trying to determine what shape the project would take. Then, in 2017, he met with Eggers, who had fallen in love with Iceland during a visit two years earlier, to talk about another project.

Skarsgard and Eggers both describe that meeting as “fated,” and it eventually led Eggers, along with the Icelandic poet and author Sjon, to write “The Northman.” Eggers, who said he had $70 million to make the film, took some inspiration from the 1982 “Conan the Barbarian,” which he watched as a kid.

Skarsgard’s character is a Viking prince, Amleth, bent on vengeance after his father is murdered. Skarsgard is a producer of the new film, which opens on April 22 and also features Anya Taylor-Joy, Nicole Kidman and Björk, among others.

“It was a real treat as an actor to be part of the project from the genesis,” Skarsgard said. “To be part of that journey and to be able to continuously have these conversations with the screenwriters as they are shaping the story, talk about the arc of Amleth, the story, the essence of it — that was very inspiring to me.”

The star, 45 and unfailingly polite, has played a Viking before. In fact, he’s played a Northman before: Eric Northman, the proudly undead, ultrasexy Viking vampire on the HBO series “True Blood.” But the title character of “The Northman” is a Viking after Skarsgard’s own heart — one faithful to the medieval lore of the Icelandic sagas, one who doesn’t question fate or faith. And one who, by design, doesn’t have a lot to say.

The sagas on which the film is based are “very laconic,” he said. And the characters “don’t really speak unless absolutely necessary.”

Skarsgard himself is open, with an easy smile. He’s aware of the world around him, including being up-to-date on the latest news from Ukraine and knowing that asparagus season is upon us. He gave questions his full attention, pausing to gather his thoughts before answering — and not once glancing at a cellphone.

Though he grew up hearing Viking stories, Skarsgard read books and watched lectures on them to prepare for his role. He said the most interesting thing he learned was that Vikings believed each person had a female spirit guiding them.

“I thought that was quite fascinating, the juxtaposition between that and the brutality you see when you first meet Amleth,” Skarsgard said. He added, “That he would have believed that there’s a female spirit inside of him that guides him, I really liked that idea.”

His preparation complete, it looked as if everything was coming together on the film. Just as shooting was set to begin, the pandemic hit.

“For about 48 hours we were still moving forward, but everyone was like, ‘Is this happening? Are we doing this? What’s going on?’ And then finally, they pulled the plug and said we have to break and that we’re going home.”

Though Skarsgard considers New York his base, going home meant heading to his hometown, Stockholm.

He holed up with his large family at his mother’s country house. He’s the oldest son of the actor Stellan Skarsgard and his first wife, My, and one of eight siblings. Three of his brothers are also actors, including Bill Skarsgard, who played Pennywise, the creeper clown in the “It” movies; another brother is a doctor who kept them apprised of developments in the Covid crisis. Skarsgard said that despite the frightening circumstances, he enjoyed getting to spend time with his family.

“We cooked dinners and hung out, worked in the garden,” he said, adding that gathering the whole family can be difficult because work gets in the way. “I really enjoyed it. Then I felt almost guilty because it was a pandemic and people were dying.”

Family and Sweden, where Skarsgard grew up and spent some time in the military, are important themes in his life.

“We’re all a very tight group,” he said. “Everyone lives within two blocks of each other in South Stockholm and we see each other all the time when I’m home.” (He is not married but answered with a resounding “no” when asked if he was single.)

He started out as a child actor but took a break beginning in his early teens before fully embracing an acting career in his 20s. He has said in the past that he didn’t like the attention acting brought him when he was young.

His path to “The Northman” runs through dozens of roles in film and TV, some seemingly different sides of the same coin. He’s played an Israeli spy (“The Little Drummer Girl”) and a German man coming to terms with life after World War II (“The Aftermath”). A young Navy SEAL who helps the United States invade Iraq (“Generation Kill”) and a sadistic Army sergeant who leads young recruits astray in Afghanistan (“The Kill Team”). An abusive husband (“Big Little Lies”) and an achingly sweet stepdad who steps in to care for his neglected stepdaughter (“What Maisie Knew”).

He also snagged a small but pivotal role in HBO’s prestigious dramedy “Succession,” playing Lukas Matsson, a Swedish tech billionaire.

Mark Mylod, an executive producer on the show who directed Skarsgard in two of the three episodes in which he appears, said the actor “was really the only choice for the character because of the intelligence of his work.”

The makers of “Succession” had envisioned a character with “that kind of Elon Musk” charisma but not necessarily based on the Tesla chief executive. The Matsson character had to have the gravitas to be a genuine rival to the family behind Waystar Royco, the fictional company at the heart of “Succession,” Mylod said.

“He found a way to make that character so fantastic and watchable and totally credible,” Mylod said. “With a small number of scenes, he made such an impact.” (Mylod wouldn’t say if Matsson is returning in Season 4.)

Rebecca Hall, an actor who had worked with Skarsgard on “Godzilla vs. Kong,” said she had struggled to get financing for her own passion project, “Passing,” her adaptation last year of the 1929 Nella Larsen novel about the friendship between two Black women in New York, one of whom is passing as white.

While working on “Kong,” Hall got up the courage to ask Skarsgard to read her script. He did and agreed to play the part of a racist husband. “I got the sense that he cares about good art being in the world and will do what he can to support that,” Hall said in an interview, adding that the character was the kind he had played well. “He’s no stranger to complicated characters who do bad things.”

For Skarsgard, “there is zero strategy or plan” to his career. “The sweet spot is when I’m intrigued by the character, and I understand aspects of him and he makes me curious to learn more,” he said. “That’s superfun because then that means that I’ll probably enjoy diving in and exploring that a bit deeper.”

On “The Northman,” diving in meant bulking up. He is also reunited in the film with Kidman, who played his wife in “Big Little Lies,” for which he won an Emmy, a SAG Award and a Golden Globe. This time she’s his mother.

The two actors traveled with the rest of the cast to Northern Ireland, Ireland and Iceland for the grueling “Northman” shoot. Skarsgard described it as “seven months in the mud.”

Eggers, an exacting and meticulous director, said that he was “not a sadist to be a sadist,” but that he was dead serious about detail and accuracy, which will come as no surprise to viewers of his earlier films, like “The Witch” and “The Lighthouse.”

Skarsgard has spoken in interviews about being shackled and dragged through the muck. But Eggers said that, like him, Skarsgard wanted the best result. “When we embarked on this together, he was after nothing but perfection.”

Eggers added, “Alex has sort of talked about me driving him to the edge, but there were many times that I can remember him asking for another take because he’s just as much of a perfectionist as I am.”

The director acknowledged that the working conditions were difficult. “I am not trying to make things hard for us,” he explained, “but when you’re telling the story of the Viking Age in Northern Europe, you’re going to seek punishing locations, with extreme weather and terrain. And that’s just what it needs to be to tell this story.”

Working with such a large budget and cast were perks, Eggers said, but also meant a great deal of pressure. “If this movie doesn’t perform, that will be a problem,” he said.

After all of the work, Skarsgard said, “I just want people to see the movie, that’s it,” adding, preferably on the big screen.

As is pretty standard fare for a Skarsgard project, he’s naked in parts of “The Northman,” including during a fight scene in a volcano.

Does he ever just say no to taking off his clothes? He said he had recently done just that at a photo shoot after being asked to take his shirt off, saying, “I think there’s enough nudity in the movie.”

Skarsgard, who had spent the morning doing press by Zoom and had traveled around Europe promoting in the days before we talked, had by the end of the interview kind of slid down the banquette, resting his head against the cushion. He said he realized his films tend to be heavy. “I might have to do a comedy soon,” he said, adding that he would like to work with the satirist Armando Iannucci or the British comic actor Steve Coogan.

“The Northman,” he said, “was so intense. It was the greatest experience of my career but, God, it was intense.”

A version of this article appears in print on April 17, 2022, Section AR, Page 8 of the New York edition with the headline: A Big-Budget Viking Dream.

Source:  https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/14/movies/alexander-skarsgard-the-northman.html

Photographer:  Robbie Lawrence


----------



## Propagandalf

“(He is not married but answered with a resounding “no” when asked if he was single.)”

*gets popcorn*


----------



## StarrLady

The Northman currently has a terrific 90% on Rotten Tomatoes (with 79 reviews added).









						The Northman
					

The Northman is an epic revenge thriller, that explores how far a Viking prince will go to seek justice for his murdered father.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Santress

Fan photo shared today (April 14, 2022):




*yogamerman*  Just hanging out with Hollywood superstar #AlexanderSkarsgard and chatting about our mutual love for #Celine sunglasses.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

Alex will be on television talk shows next week.

Alexander Skarsgard will be on Stephen Colbert on CBS on April 20.
Alexander Skarsgard will be on the syndicated Live with Kelly and Ryan on April 21.






						Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups Page
					

Late Night TV Talk Show Lineups page



					www.interbridge.com


----------



## Santress

At a special Twitch screening of *The Northman* (April 13, 2022):






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278460981_1199066987501928_8954358372247145997_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=Vli6H0eIs5IAX8Y5XXO&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgxNjU1MjE4MDk0Nzc4MTk3Ng%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-_mvW34ZHcN7Tb-G16IYtPlu2K-dgRm5aF_6yJlVZLFg&oe=625B5378&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 14, 2022 insta story of *TheNorthmanFilm*









						The Northman (@thenorthmanfilm) • Instagram photos and videos
					

34K Followers, 10 Following, 80 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from The Northman (@thenorthmanfilm)




					www.instagram.com
				







Thank you so much 
@FocusFeatures
 for inviting us to an early screening of #TheNorthman!!!

Such an incredible epic with commanding imagery- beautifully crafted!!!!



BTS pic shared today (April 14, 2022):




*stunty_smo*  The Northman is out in cinemas in the UK today. How happy are Alex Skarsgard and I about that? This happy.

Go check it out as soon as ya can!
It is truly epic in every sense of the word.

#thenorthman #alexanderskarsgard #roberteggers #anyataylorjoy #ethanhawke #nicolekidman #willemdafoe #viking #vikings #berserker #stunts #stuntman #filmmaking #cinema #cinematography


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More bts pics shared this morning (April 15, 2022):





*How Alexander Skarsgård got those gargantuan traps for The Northman*

We spoke to Magnus Lygdbäck, Alexander Skarsgård's trainer on The Northman, about how the 45-year-old got absolutely jacked ahead of shooting the Viking epic

By Jack King

15 April 2022

Those traps didn't come from nowhere. Alexander Skarsgård, lead of Robert Eggers' epic period revenge drama The Northman, had to put in work for that hulking physique — a stark transformation even from a recent project like season three of Succession, in which he is hot, but not Hunk Hot.

Enter Magnus Lygdbäck, trainer for the stars, who had previously worked with Skarsgård when he needed the body of a gorilla-raised jungle-swinger for The Legend of Tarzan. “This has been a passion project of his for over five years,” Lygdbäck tells GQ over Zoom. “I knew I was going to get this call one day.”

“You know, working with Alex is just — you know what you're getting. You get someone who's talented, hard working, and has the genetics. I mean, we saw that on Tarzan as well. He responds to training and nutrition in the best way possible. So I knew that we could do something great. We wanted a thicker, bigger, more intimidating look, this time around. He's a wolf bear.”

Here, Lygdbäck runs GQ through Skarsgård's training regime, from his relatively generous diet — three cheat meals over four days! A glass of wine a night! — to his gruelling five-days-a-week gym schedule while shooting.

On set
"I like to be hands on. I don't think you can get to that level unless you're there all the time.

"I make sure that the right food comes out at the right time. I create the menus with the chefs. I make sure that I'm in the trailer with the chef — you know, I nerd out. You have to be very precise. I'm also the one warming him up before big scenes, you know — if he's got a big physical day, or I have to pump him up between takes.

"We were in the gym five days a week [while filming]. Never more than an hour. Once you get close to where you want, you can even cut them down to four or five minutes. There were days where, you know, we showed up to the gym and we just walked out. I could tell when he didn't have it in him when he needed a day off.

"[One big challenge of filming] is you have to to build a character, to make someone move and feel like they are that character — while putting on maximum amounts of muscle mass as leanly as possible, and then staying that way. It is hard to film for five months. And keeping all that muscle mass on, keeping the body fat that low.

Cardio
“Alex is not a gym rat. He's a guy who likes to drink beer, or have a burger. [But] he loves to run. He's out doing up to 10k, sometimes, which is the best scenario possible for someone like me — I know I have someone who's mentally strong, who can run 10K, and he's got great ability to take up oxygen, and he has that long distance runner's body. But this time, I said: no more running. Just gym.

"I always start with cardio before every session, but we didn't do more than five to ten minutes before every session. Normally, I like to do high intensity interval training with all my clients, before all of my projects. We didn't do that so much this time, because I wanted him to grow as much as possible in size. So five to ten minutes of, you know, running, rowing or doing sprints on the treadmill. But that was it.

Diet
"Well, he ate everything, believe it or not. This time, actually, he was allowed to have a glass of wine on the weekends, as well. Not five, but…

"We were able to stick to my philosophy, which which I try to teach to everyone: if you eat five times per day, you need to make sure that 17 out of 20 meals are on point. 

"Three out of twenty you can kind of enjoy life, eat whatever you want no food restrictions. So five meals per day, that means four day cycles, twenty meals in four days. In those four days, you can enjoy life three times. So we follow that very much. But that also means that those 17 meals that were on point, were really on point.

"Protein sources were anything from lean beef to chicken, or fish. We had a lot of fish. Vegetables, slow carbs, like whole grain-y stuff. Brown rice, potatoes.

The traps
"Alex is 45-years-old, he is very physical. And this movie, he's gonna swing an axe around. So it was a lot of shoulder prep, making sure that he stayed injured free.

“I'm standing next to the director, watching the monitor, making sure that — if it's a close up of his back, for example — I need to make sure that he carries himself, so that he looks the part.

…and everywhere else
“We did a lot of banded work for hips and shoulders, to build stability, flexibility and mobility. And then some free weights; we did the heavy lifts like, you know, deadlifts and squats, bench press. We did some more isolated exercises also, a bunch of different strength modalities.”

Source:  https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/culture/article/alexander-skarsgard-the-northman-workout


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady




----------



## Santress

Recent interviews:

*THE RIDE OF THE VALKYRIES

Alexander Skarsgård on the Brutal Production of The Northman: “I Love That ****”


*

The Swedish actor gets candid about starring in the Viking epic, the flash flood on set, and what his famous family thinks of the film.

BY YOHANA DESTA
PHOTO BY ERNESTO RUSCIO/GETTY IMAGES.

APRIL 15, 2022

When Alexander Skarsgård was a boy, he would leave Stockholm every summer and journey to the house his great-grandfather built in Öland, a Swedish island on the Baltic Sea. His grandfather would take him around the island, teaching the young Skarsgård about the ancient rune stones—massive hunks of stone that Vikings inscribed to commemorate their dead—that jut out of the ground.

“A thousand years ago, a Viking stood right here,” his grandfather would tell him. That’s when Skarsgård’s obsession with the storied Nordic warriors began. Like his father, Stellan Skarsgård, before him, Alexander would go on to become an actor, starring in films like The Legend of Tarzan and shows like Big Little Lies and True Blood, adept at playing multifaceted men who float between darkness and light. All the while, a fantasy project was blossoming in his mind.

“I had this this dream of one day making a big, epic Viking movie, but based on an old Icelandic saga,” Skarsgård says over Zoom from a nondescript hotel room in Los Angeles, passionately recalling his early musings about a film that would authentically portray the fearless warriors whose adventures and myths ruled the landscape of his young imagination.

A few decades later and Skarsgård’s dream has finally become a reality with The Northman. Directed by Robert Eggers, the $90 million epic is a bloody and brutal adaptation of the saga of Amleth, a prince whose father is slain by his uncle. Amleth then spends the rest of his life becoming a ruthless Viking warrior and plotting his revenge, clawing toward the day he can finally face his uncle, avenge his father, and rescue his mother. Skarsgård skillfully portrays Amleth in the viciously entertaining film, layering the role with the warrior’s alter egos. There’s the wild-eyed bear-wolf who slaughters men in battle; the quick-thinking negotiator who learns how to move sneakily among traitors; and the gentle giant who pays keen attention to the wisdom of the women around him. It’s a subtle nod to the idea of “fylgja, a female spirit that lives inside of us and is guiding us,” Skarsgård explained, noting his fascination with the duality of testosterone-riddled Vikings believing in the female energy inherent within themselves. “That was something I wanted to explore…it is integral to him…and it’s subversive.”

Skarsgård could talk about this kind of thing forever, giddily going on long, unbroken tangents about concepts like hamingja (a warrior’s amount of luck going into battle), Viking theology, and his love of Old Norse names. When he was a kid, his parents let him pick his younger brothers’ middle names, and he always went the metal, Viking-approved route, picking names like Ymir, after the ancestor of giants, and Ormr, which means snake. “It took [Gus] years to forgive me,” Skarsgård says wryly of the latter name, “but he’s come to embrace it.” Like Alexander, most of his siblings—including It star Bill (Istvan Günther) Skarsgard—are actors. 

But of course, becoming a Viking wasn’t just a metaphysical endeavor. It was also an enormous physical undertaking, forcing Skarsgård to train like mad to get into proper shape. This wasn’t new for the actor. Prior to acting, he had served in the Swedish military. He’d also undergone physical transformations for films like The Legend of Tarzan and devoted himself to punishing escapades like a 208-mile charity trek to the South Pole with Prince Harry to raise awareness for Walking With the Wounded. But this time around, he needed to train to not only look the part, but also to get through the shoot, which had numerous fight sequences and which Eggers envisioned as being shot on real locations to best replicate the aesthetic and terrain of Amleth’s era.

For the unfamiliar, the writer-director is a rigorous historian whose previous films The Witch and The Lighthouse were painstakingly researched period pieces. Eggers, who is American and whose previous films belie a historical American preoccupation, had been inspired to try something new after visiting Iceland for the first time and observing the rich, vast landscape of the country. It was around that time that Skarsgård took a meeting with him at Cafe Mogador in the East Village to discuss a different project when Skarsgård mentioned his idea for a Viking epic. “I felt he would be a dream director for our Viking project,” Skarsgård says of Eggers. “His attention to detail is just bar-none. It was absolutely extraordinary.”

Eggers went off and cowrote a script with Icelandic poet Sjón, and with Skarsgård on board as the producer and star, assembled a starry cast that includes Ethan Hawke, Nicole Kidman, Claes Bang, and The Lighthouse’s Willem Dafoe—who, along with The Witch star Anya Taylor-Joy, is now a regular player in the Eggers Cinematic Universe.

Production took place primarily in Ireland and Iceland, with Eggers and cinematographer Jarin Blaschke relying heavily on one-take master shots that require precise choreography and repetition. It was ambitious and stylized, a bold way to tackle an epic of that nature.

The actual production itself was, in a word, “frustrating,” Skarsgård says with a laugh. “We’d never been on a set together before. I was obviously very familiar with his style of filmmaking theoretically, but I’d never worked that way.”

At first, Skarsgård felt constricted by the choreographed nature of the film. “It’s like a straitjacket,” the actor says of the controlled shooting style. “Like, I want freedom. I want to explore. What if I don’t want to go left here? What if I feel like my character would do this?”

It took time to get into the flow of things, to accept that this was the way he had to work for the entirety of production. Skarsgård searched for freedom within his restrictions, reminding himself how much preparation had gone into the film and how much he had admired The Witch and The Lighthouse, ultimately choosing to trust Eggers’s vision.

“The stuff he’s asking me to do doesn’t go against my beliefs in Amleth and who he is,” Skarsgård says. “It makes perfect sense. But it is very technical, so it’s more about trying to instill life into very technical scenes. That was the only way I could approach this, because otherwise it would’ve been a nightmare.”

Eggers’s disciplined style and Blaschke’s immersive cinematography result in some jaw-dropping shots. Take, for example, a magnificent raid scene where the Vikings storm through a village and kill everyone in their path. It’s continuous and several minutes long, with dozens of people and animals filling up the frame. “There are actors, stuntmen, extras, men falling off horses, chickens flying through the frame,” Skarsgård recalls. “Meanwhile, the camera is constantly moving.”

The film is laden with similarly tricky, visually impressive scenes, like a brutish lacrosse-style sports match that devolves into a bloody fight. The scene was shot “on very uneven ground up on a very remote location way up in the mountains,” Skarsgård says. But even though that scene was also planned in advance and highly choreographed, the production faced a setback when a flash flood washed the set down the mountain, forcing the crew to rebuild it again. At the time, it was a massive challenge. But in retrospect, Skarsgård is remarkably sanguine about that day, and the difficult nature of the film’s production overall. “I kind of love that ****,” he says. “I loved being out there. This is the type of movie you want to shoot in a remote location, where you’re knee-deep in mud. You don’t want to shoot this on a soundstage in Burbank.”

Skarsgård watched the film as it was being edited, but he didn’t really see the film until its recent premiere in Stockholm, his hometown. “That was my first time watching it on a big screen, completely finished, with an audience,” he says. It wasn’t just any audience, though. “It was an audience of my mom and my dad, my siblings, my best friends from childhood.” In other words, all the people who loved him most and who had listened to him dream about this idea for more than a decade, obsessing over the Viking lore that had embedded itself in his mind from childhood.

“They loved it,” he says, relieved. “It’s been such a long journey.” 

Source:  https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2022/04/alexander-skarsgard-the-northman-interview

*True Blood's Eric Northman vs. The Northman: Alexander Skarsgård says similarities aren't a total coincidence
Come on, you were thinking it, too.*

By Nick Romano
April 13, 2022

Even before we knew anything about The Northman, the latest movie from indie auteur Robert Eggers (The Witch, The Lighthouse), it already sounded like a True Blood spin-off for Eric Northman.

Alexander Skarsgård stars in the film as a Viking prince out for revenge against the man who destroyed his family — much like his True Blood character before he became a vamper. Skarsgård is well aware of these similarities, confirming, "It's not a complete coincidence."

"This is a straight-up sequel," he tells EW in jest. But he does give props to the HBO hit show for setting him on the path to creating The Northman. "I want to credit True Blood a little bit, at least for giving me that idea," Skarsgård says.

"I was kind of harboring this idea, this dream of one day making an epic Viking movie, but in a truly authentic way, that would capture the essence of the old Icelandic sagas and the poetry — that stark, laconic, harsh world and characters and tone," the actor explains. "But it was a distant dream 10 years ago."

Then, in True Blood season 3, Skarsgård's character got an origin story. We learned that before his vampire transformation, Eric Northman was the son of a Viking king named Ulfrik Northman. In flashbacks, Eric witnessed a pack of werewolves commanded by the vampire Russell Edgington kill his family.

"Malibu Canyon [in California] doubled for Sweden, but they were a couple of amazing days," Skarsgård recalls of shooting the flashback scenes. "I loved it so much. There was something coming out where I was starting to feel like, 'How amazing would it be to tell a Viking story on a bigger canvas, on a more epic scale — not just [with] a two-day flashback but actually have a whole Viking journey?'"

Skarsgård tried for years to make what would eventually become The Northman to no avail, until he met up with Eggers and the pieces finally started falling into place.

The film stars Skarsgård as Amleth in a story partly based on the Norse tale that inspired William Shakespeare's Hamlet and partly based on Viking legends. After witnessing the death of his father (Ethan Hawke) at the hands of his uncle (Claes Bang), Amleth flees his homeland only to return years later as a full-grown Viking berserker warrior seeking vengeance.

The Northman opens in theaters April 22.

Source:  https://ew.com/movies/alexander-skarsgard-the-northman-true-blood-eric-northman-similarities/

From the *Twitch* screening of The Northman (April 13, 2022):





			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/C24BBCDBE153CC31C911F35709A76FB5_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&vs=708849920133235_1251480479&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvQzI0QkJDREJFMTUzQ0MzMUM5MTFGMzU3MDlBNzZGQjVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdOM0tseENmNU9FTV94Z0VBQlBtaHZXMGxGOS1icGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJoyfp4HhmMRAFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=55c88c5d43&ccb=9-4&oe=625BF33A&oh=00_AT_oZNK2Us7Xnvu2bqC_iQu5bIyEQ1qEdYSIC4fb5g3V7w&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 14, 2022 insta tory of *johnestanislau*









						John Estanislau (@johnestanislau) • Instagram photos and videos
					

9,610 Followers, 621 Following, 607 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from John Estanislau (@johnestanislau)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Alex & Dada at the premiere:
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard The Northman Premiere Hamburg 30.03.2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fan pics:
> 
> View attachment 5368902
> 
> 
> *official_cardinal*  Thank you very much for coming to Hamburg and being so nice, Dear Alexander!
> Sooo good to see you!
> @thealexanderskarsgard
> #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #roberteggers #hamburg #germany #deutschland #premiere #film #movie #filmfan #actor #tarzan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368910
> 
> 
> *bebashairandbeauty * WHAT A WONDERFUL GALA PREMIERE OF THE NORTHMAN AND FANTASTIC AFTER PARTY AT THE Viking Museum with @thealexanderskarsgard all arranged by @jorpes and @ wonderland.event  #alexanderskarsgard #stockholm #redcarpet #bebashairandbeauty my dress @thepsthlengpe @thepsteng
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368929
> 
> 
> *hallstrom_anders*  A few more pics from @thenorthman opening and afterparty at #thevikingmuseum if you want more pictures I can rekommend a look and/follow of excellent @greenpix.se



Is the beauty in the red dress in the movie or a date?


----------



## Santress

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Is the beauty in the red dress in the movie or a date?


I don't see her in the film credits. I think she was just there for professional or personal reasons. Her instagram profile says she's a hairstylist and event manager. Lots of Swedish celebs attended the premiere. It seemed like 1/2 of Stockholm was there.

Another interview:

*Alexander Skarsgård: ‘After Big Little Lies people steered clear of me in public’
The Northman star on his Viking epic, fighting The Mountain and awkward fan encounters


*

Written by Phil de Semlyen

Stretching his six-foot-and-a-lot frame so that his well-worn Converse seem to be close to my chair, despite him sitting on the other side of the room, Alexander Skarsgård is revelling in his new and soon-to-be-highly-acclaimed Viking epic, The Northman. He’s tired (fresh from its world premiere at Stockholm’s Viking Museum, where his whole family was in attendance and there was mead) and doesn’t seem quite as intimidatingly ripped as in the film – although there are skyscrapers less built than his vengeful Viking, Amleth. We chat frequency of gym visits (him: a lot; me: literally never) before shifting the topic of conversation on to what is hand’s down the film of the year so far.

*People seem to be falling in love with The Northman. What has the experience been like for you?*

‘I’ve never been more emotionally invested in a project than this. It’s been a long journey. The afterparty in the Viking Museum with people dressed as Vikings running around... It was great. We had a lot of mead. Then it was Hamburg, then Rome, now here. It’s been a whirlwind but so much fun. I love Rob [director Robert Eggers], I love Anya [Taylor-Joy], so it’s a good group to travel with.’

*It must have been a gruelling shoot.*

‘Everyone, cast and crew, was out there on that mountaintop for seven months in the cold, rain and mud. It was quite an adventure and it really brought us together.’

*Hollywood isn’t making many films like this. Was that part of the appeal?*

‘I was excited to work with Rob [Eggers]. It was incredibly impressive to see what he did with a limited budget on two smaller films (The Witch and The Lighthouse) and how real the worlds he created felt. He’s a visionary. The Northman is the type of movie that doesn’t get made very often. I don’t blame Hollywood for not taking those risks – it’s really, really tough to reach those big numbers – but it’s exciting when people do something different.’

*Robert Eggers goes deep with his authenticity. What was the most extreme period detail you encountered?*

‘He’s not that sadistic that he’s like: “Wear this bark underwear.” But everything that the camera could see had to be 100 percent historically accurate. There were Viking scholars making sure none of the costumes were remotely anachronistic, so you’re literally stepping into the shoes of a Viking. We had a longship built exactly like a real one, with the same wood and nails. There’s another Viking vessel that’s out of focus in the distance. It was important for Rob to have a real small Viking vessel for it.’

*You are seriously built in this movie. Even more than in The Legend of Tarzan.*

‘In Tarzan, I had to be more nimble – more sinewy and ape-like. My character’s name in this means “bear wolf”, so I wanted to look more like a bear than I usually do. There was no cardio, because I’m naturally quite lean, so it was just lifting weights and eating food (laughs).

*What keeps you sane during gym sessions?*

‘I was just so excited about making this movie. I’ve had this idea of making a Viking movie for many years, but the fact that I got to do it with Robert Eggers, with a screenplay written by Sjón, an amazing Icelandic author and poet, and this cast, meant I was so motivated. We went to Belfast [for filming] and I was ready with the diet and the training, then Covid hit. I went to Stockholm without knowing how long it would be. Five, six weeks became two months, three months, four months before they figured out a Covid protocol: it’s a big movie, with 300 to 400 people in a mud pit together, and this was before the vaccines. I couldn’t stop training, and stayed on the right diet, because I didn’t know when the phone call would come. We got back [to Ireland] in July 2020 to start the shoot. We were the first production to start during the pandemic. We were Hollywood’s guinea pigs.’

*What did you binge on when you were done?*

‘On Tarzan that was a big thing because I had to be quite lean: so no alcohol, no fast carbs, no sugar – nine months of being deprived. But on The Northman I could treat myself to a Guinness. It was more about eating a lot than being on a super-strict diet.’

*The film features a kind of ultra-violent Viking lacrosse. Any injuries filming that?*

‘I had to fight literally the strongest man on the planet – Hafþór Björnsson, who played the Mountain in Game of Thrones. That was the motherfucker I had to go up against for a full week. He’s a gentle giant but I was in a lot of pain that week. It was two hours from anywhere and we had a flash flood one day and the whole set just washed off the mountain.’

*Did you get to keep any souvenirs from the set?*

‘I got one of the swords. Where do I keep it? It’s a real Viking sword, so it’s in a secret location.’

*You seem like a chilled person. What did you draw on to summon your character’s inner rage?*

‘I’m quite mellow in real life, but it was cathartic to [play that aspect of the character], maybe partly because I rarely get upset. It’s quite cathartic when you get into that primal rage and just let it all out. It was quite a trip.’

*You’ve managed to avoid being typecast in your career. There’s no ‘typical’ Alexander Skarsgård role.*

‘I’ve been fortunate enough to have that opportunity. I have actor friends who get sent specific types of roles and if they turn them down, they don’t get anything else. It’s way more fun to bounce around. Doing the same type of character gets repetitive.’

*Does that explain why there aren’t a lot of big franchises on your CV?*

‘I did Tarzan and Godzilla vs Kong. It’s not that I consciously avoid franchise movies. If I find a filmmaker that I really want to work with or a character that I’m intrigued by, then I’ll jump in.’

*And you got really close to being Thor in the Marvelverse. Was it a big disappointment when it didn’t happen?*

‘No, I’d just gotten started. It was after the first season of True Blood and I had’t worked much, I was very green. I probably wasn’t ready for that.’

*You must get recognised a lot. What do people want to talk to you about?*

‘It depends what role I’ve played recently. If it’s something really dark, people stay away. After Big Little Lies, people stayed away. Most people understand that it’s a character, but people get really invested, and for some, that line between the character and the actor playing the character gets blurred. On True Blood it wasn’t infrequent to have people come up and be like, “That was a ****ty thing to do, man. Why would you do that to Sookie?” I was like, “Hey, I’m sorry!”’

*Do you still get people quoting Zoolander at you?*

‘I still get “orange mocha frappuccino!” occasionally. Being in Zoolander was a fluke – my dad [Stellan Skarsgård] was shooting a movie in Hollywood. I’d just started acting in Sweden and Dad’s manager asked if I wanted to go to an audition, and it happened to be for Zoolander. Two weeks later I was in New York shooting those scenes with Ben Stiller.’

*Has your dad been a guiding light in your career?*

‘He’s very hands-off when it comes to guiding me or my siblings on our careers, or life in general. He’s a chilled motherfucker, super-relaxed. He’s like, “Work hard, if you want; or don’t work hard.” He’s basically always in his kitchen when he’s not shooting – cooking and drinking wine. Growing up, you’d go into the kitchen if you want to have a chat with Dad. If you ask for help, he’s incredibly supportive and would do anything for us, so that makes us confident and secure. When I quit acting at 13, he was like: “If you’re uncomfortable with it, then **** it.” I think acting wouldn’t have been a good adolescence for me. I would have burnt out hard.’

*Did you inherit his love of cooking?*

‘Yeah, I love to make a winter stew: coq au vin, boeuf bourguignon – hearty, rich meals.’

*Any idea what you’d have done if you’d given up acting for good?*

‘I was interested in architecture, then I joined the marines in Sweden for a year and a half. I was 20 and restless. Then I thought I’d go to England for a bit. I love London, but it’s a big international city and I wanted the quintessential English experience and not to be in London with a bunch of my friends from Sweden. So I went to Leeds Metropolitan University (now Leeds Beckett University) – I’ve no idea how – and lived in a basement in Headingley, didn't study much and got drunk every day. That was pretty much it for six months.’

*Can you see yourself settling in London one day?*

‘Yup. I spent a couple of years in east London – Hackney and Newington Green – and I loved living there. I lived in west London for Tarzan, which was shot in Watford, and The Little Drummer Girl, which was in Ealing, and it was beautiful, but I’m an east London guy. I grew up in Stockholm’s equivalent of east London, Södermalm, so I feel at home there.’

*What you’re saying is that you’re a hipster.*

(Laughs) ‘I’m too old to be a hipster.’

Source:  https://www.timeout.com/film/alexan...tle-lies-people-steered-clear-of-me-in-public


----------



## Santress

At a Q&A for an advance screening of *The Northman* (April 16, 2022):






*frankiepozos*  The Northman is phenomenal. I just got out of an advanced screening with a q/a with Robert Eggers and Alexander Skarsgård. Believe the hype. Dare I say I liked it more than my beloved Conan The Barbarian and 300!!
#thenorthman #roberteggers #alexanderskarsgard







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/C7471E0D3CA998446307B6B54E1E44B5_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=666424007780266_2822264962&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvQzc0NzFFMEQzQ0E5OTg0NDYzMDdCNkI1NEUxRTQ0QjVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdQQldsUkN1TTF4bG9lWUJBSnNMMjNRNnhmUXNicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJs6w25yXkbc%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAGAAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=bfe7dfb987&ccb=9-4&oe=625E0B1E&oh=00_AT92y82RxUk_Tp764MYggvy40H2BB3TGThyPNHloLGSBKA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 16, 2022 insta story of *frankiepozos*









						FRANKIE (@frankiepozos) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,134 Followers, 6,301 Following, 1,690 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from FRANKIE (@frankiepozos)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

BTS photo shared today (April 17, 2022):




*stunty_smo * Last one from The Northman for now!
Can't wait for all you Aussies to get into a cinema and experince this film next week.


----------



## Santress

Reposting these due to the tech issue that wiped out all of last Wednesday's (April 13, 2022) posts.

*Alexander Skarsgård Is the Bad Guy Now










*

After playing icy villains in Big Little Lies and Succession and a homicidal Viking in arthouse blockbuster The Northman, the Scandinavian actor has transcended his early beefcake days.

BY TOM LAMONT

PHOTOGRAPHY BY LUC COIFFAIT

*GQ Hype: It's the big story of right now.
If Alexander Skarsgård* were to write the book of his 40s so far, he says, he would give it the title Stale Mud and Dry Tears. The Stockholm-born actor, who is 46, has spent as many years as he cares to remember helping to realize an ambitious blockbuster about vikings called The Northman, which finally arrives in movie theaters this week. Over many trips to the gym in New York and in Stockholm (the two cities between which Skarsgård splits his time) he thickened his 6’ 3” physique to portray a hulking viking warrior. He had to maintain the extra weight and shape through months of pandemic delays, before a shoot that mostly took place on an open mountain-top in Ireland. The Northman's director Robert Eggers favors long, single-camera action shots — and Skarsgård, often near nude in the chill, caked in artificial blood and real filth, forever trying to remember which stuntman to pretend to murder next, was pushed to the limits of his endurance.

In the mid-2010s he had played another topless hero in a revival of Tarzan for Warner Bros. That shoot took place on a soundstage equipped with temperature and humidity controls. Making The Northman, the weather gods had the dial. “And they cranked it up to eleven,” Skarsgård remembers, “every single ****ing day.” No wonder, when he comes into a restaurant near Regent's Park in London, the actor flops down almost horizontally on a cushioned sofa seat. Hardly rising to scan the menu, Skarsgård arranges himself Caesar-style: in full Roman recline. “We wrapped almost a year ago,'' he says. “But the experience still reverberates inside of me.”

He's dressed all in black today, from his Converse to a casual sweater to the shades he has hooked over his collar. The blonde hair is oiled and combed. His small, neat teeth are quick to flash in smiles of agreement or pleasure at a joke. In an American-accented English that's flavored with a lot of f-bombs, Skarsgård's conversation tends towards intelligent, slightly melancholy introspection. He says that while his 70-year-old father, the celebrated Swedish actor Stellan Skarsgård, “is still an energetic motherfucker,” he feels increasingly stiff in his 40s. “Physically stiff. Psychologically too.” How so, psychologically? “I'm stubborn,” says Skarsgård. “A creature of habit. I like life in a specific way.”

He doesn't have kids. Though there have been a string of girlfriends, he isn't married. Left to his own devices, without a movie or TV shoot to occupy him, Skarsgård says he likes to keep his days low on surprise. “I rarely venture outside my little neighborhoods in Stockholm or New York. Same spots. Same coffee shops. That Groundhog Day feeling is comforting to me, I guess. And not entirely unhealthy, I think, when you're used to working on far-flung sets.” He says he doesn't want to waste time deciding, this or that, right or left? “I like it frictionless. I like a streamlined day, to be like water going through. No decisions.”

Double-decker buses are circling nearby Regent's Park, bearing adverts for The Northman that quote a critic's gushing praise: “This generation's Gladiator,” the posters say. This is both true and not true. New Regency Productions, the studio that bankrolled Skarsgård's movie, is hoping for a Gladiator-level hit, because pandemic delays ratcheted up The Northman’s production budget to $90m and it needs to recoup. But the director, Eggers, who has a pair of modestly-budgeted psychological horror movies under his belt to date, brought to The Northman an arthouse sensibility. Morally compromised characters. Minimal audience hand-holds. The result is thrilling, an indelible visual spectacle and a fine showcase for the talents of Skarsgård and his co-stars including Nicole Kidman, Ethan Hawke and the Danish actor Claes Bang. The Northman is also violent, cruel, unrelenting, unfriendly and loud. At my screening in London, I overheard a sound technician complain to his colleague, “I can't get the volume down any further. I'm worried it's going to make people's ears bleed.”

In March, Skarsgård attended the movie's world premiere in Stockholm, joined there by his family and childhood friends. Skarsgård's sister arranged an after-party at the city's Viking Museum. He got drunk with his intimates between the longboats and the broadswords. As a producer on The Northman, Skarsgård had “been there since the genesis.” Now, as they celebrated in the museum, it was finally done. All this should have been cause for relief and pleasure, Skarsgård knows.

And yet, from his reclined position, he looks almost pained. As a counterweight to his friction-free way of thinking and living, Skarsgård says, “I sometimes have a hard time allowing myself to enjoy a moment. I'm not good at sitting and feeling that I've achieved something. In that regard, even though I've lived mostly abroad for 20 years, I'm very Swedish. We're like Brits. We're self-deprecating. In our internal monologue it's all, 'Ach! Don't wallow in this.' I'm trying to allow myself, with humility, to take more joy in my accomplishments.”

Skarsgård's accomplishments, in recent years, have included a reorientation of his career. For years in his 30s he was considered a talented beefcake, one of the sexy vampires from HBO's hit serial True Blood who afterwards tried his hand at being a Hollywood leading man. Popcorn action movies, including a 2012 flop, Battleship. Shirt-off photoshoots. The alpha-male effort culminated with 2016's The Legend of Tarzan, which just about made its money back at the box office and was widely trashed by critics. Skarsgård, having tried being a good guy, now did something different. He set about transforming himself into one of the more compelling and watchable bad guys of the era.

It started with a role he took after Tarzan, playing Nicole Kidman's abusive husband in the HBO drama Big Little Lies. “This guy wasn't a beer-on-the-couch wife-beater,” Skarsgård says. “You were allowed, as a viewer, to understand why it might have been difficult for Nicole's character to leave him.” Afterwards, he played a morally bankrupt racist in Rebecca Hall's 2021 movie Passing, and that year he joined the HBO drama Succession, as a sociopathic tech CEO who, from his villa on Lake Como, wreaks a casual havoc on the lives of the other characters.

Days after Skarsgård wrapped this show-stealing turn, he left Como for the ankle-deep Irish mud. Having worked together very well on Big Little Lies, Skarsgård and Nicole Kidman had promised to collaborate again, only the next time, they agreed, it should be on a production more light-hearted. Well, they managed to see through half of that agreement. When Skarsgård telephoned Kidman about The Northman (on which he and his collaborators hoped she would take the role of a viking queen and the mother to Skarsgård's character), “Nicole was probably expecting me to suggest a rom-com. And instead I'm, like, ‘Hey! Do you wanna play my incestuous mom?’” Happily for the new movie, which is most alive and disturbing when these two performers share the screen, Kidman was up for it.

His chicken sandwich arrives. Sitting up to bite, slumping again in the pauses as he chews, Skarsgård talks about his youth. He was in a few Swedish movies as a child, mainly doing favors for director friends of his dad. He served with his country's marines after school, traveled a bit, and wound up back in Stockholm as a 20-something barista. “Being stuck in Sweden felt like a failure in a way,” he says. His father Stellan had broken through in Hollywood, appearing as the professor whose chalk-boarded math riddle Matt Damon solves in Good Will Hunting (1997). Skarsgård went to visit his dad in LA and while he was there he auditioned, quite idly by the sounds of it, for 2001's Zoolander. When he got the part of a Scandinavian model, Meekus, he was one-for-one on the U.S. audition circuit. The years after were barren, though. “Didn't book a single job. There was a time when I thought, ‘What the **** am I doing? I came all the way from Stockholm to LA to sit on a casting couch, doing audition number 568…?’”

In 2007, HBO came to the rescue. Skarsgård was cast as a U.S. marine in David Simon's Generation Kill, and then, while he was filming that, he was invited in as a series regular on True Blood by its creator Alan Ball. “That ran for seven years. But I was still in a place where I wasn't getting many interesting or juicy characters to play.” Filming Tarzan, Skarsgård was over in the U.K. for about a year. He made another movie right after. Almost all of his possessions were in storage. “Living out of a suitcase all that time, it was eye-opening. I realized I never missed any of my ****. I didn't need 15 pairs of jeans. I didn't need a load of sneakers. I didn't need all these knick-knacks. When I got back, I gave away or sold most of the stuff in storage. It was liberating.”

This was the moment his job decisions became more liberated, too. Apparently unburdened by the need to be a traditional leading man, Skarsgård took on the darker, meaner roles that have defined this latest chapter of his career. “It might be related,” he nods. “There was another factor at play. I was getting older. And the older I got, the less I cared. I came out to Hollywood in my 20s. It was exhilarating and exciting but also demoralizing and humiliating. I was intimidated by the industry. You go into a restaurant and there are casting directors, people talking about the business, you're surrounded. Getting older, getting some physical and emotional distance from that, it was good for me. I just don't give as much of a **** any more.”

Which brings us back to The Northman, in which Skarsgård presents us with his toughest hang of a character yet. The first time we meet him on screen he is rowing towards a village he will help swarm, pillage and burn. When a little boy is casually murdered we expect, as practiced cinema-goers, our hero to register some flicker of resistance or remorse. Skarsgård doesn't let the character flinch; as an actor, he no longer fears not flinching. Instead he goes on to participate in a massacre that leaves dozens more innocents dead. By the end of The Northman's first act, Gladiator starts to feel less a generational precursor, and more like one of those cartoons that warm up the audience before a Pixar movie.

“Funny you should mention the quote about it being ‘this generation's Gladiator,’” Skarsgård says, smiling slightly. “Rob [Eggers, the director] and I just had a conversation about that. We both felt that my moral journey in The Northman is, uh, pretty different from Russell Crowe's in Gladiator. But then we agreed, it's really not a bad way to sell a movie.” From his recline, Skarsgård offers a pragmatic, very Swedish shrug of submission — the shrug of somebody following a path of least resistance. “It's a ****ing cool quote. So why fight it?”

PRODUCTION CREDITS:
Photographs by Luc Coiffait
Grooming by Charley McEwan at Frank Agency

Source:  https://www.gq.com/story/gq-hype-alexander-skarsgard

via






*gqmexico*  #AlexanderSkarsgard (from #TheNorthman) proves that the All Black look always works




New trailer shared on Wednesday (April 13, 2022):

*Focus Features*  THE NORTHMAN - Official Trailer 2 - Only in Theaters April 22


----------



## Santress

Wednesday (April 13, 2022) reposts continued...

More from Stockholm (March 28, 2022):

*thevikingmuseum*  THE NORTHMAN
Today, The Northman finally premieres!
We happily think back to when the party after the gala premiere was here with us at The Viking Museum!

THE NORTHMAN

Today is the premiere of The Northman!
We look back at the after party of the gala premiere with joy!

@ dellert_photography

@thenorthmanfilm @renaida @gustavlindh @emilhenrohn @iamfaresfares @nathanaelson
#thenorthman # alexanderskarsgård #emilhenrohn #fraesfares # månsnathanaelson #gustavlindh #universal #amleth #northman #alexanderskarsgard #skarsgard # skarsgård #thenorthmanfilm #cinema









From Italy (April 1, 2022):

*focusfeaturesit*  Alexander Skarsgård and Robert Eggers visited @CinemaTroisi to present #TheNorthmanIlFilm in National Preview! From 21 April #SoloAlCinema!


----------



## Santress

Video interviews shared on April 13, 2022:

*Digital Spy*  Anya Taylor Joy & Alexander Skarsgard open up about filming difficult scenes | The Northman




*MTV UK*  Anya Taylor-Joy & Alexander Skarsgård Talk Naked Fights & G Strings In The Northman | MTV Movies




*Coming Soon*  THE NORTHMAN (2022) Interview with Alexander Skarsgård




*Hits Radio  *'I've Eaten Testicles!'  Anya Taylor-Joy & Alexander Skarsgård Play 'Who's Most Likely To?'




*On Demand Entertainment*  Anya Taylor-Joy & Alexander Skarsgard On Being Cold, Naked and Voiceless


----------



## Santress

*NME*  Anya Taylor-Joy and Alexander Skarsgård on surviving 'The Northman'




*HeyUGuys*  Anya Taylor Joy & Alexander Skarsgård Interview - The Northman Bonus Interview


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://64.media.tumblr.com/0ad7f4b.../ac50c99d5234de850d44d86fc31a005abbe632fe.png


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at the LA premiere of *The Northman* (April 18, 2022, California):







 

 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						LAPremiere
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				




Videos:

#alexanderskarsgaard #TheNorthman has arrived!! #redcarpet #hollywood
#LosAngeles







			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/EB451F154063E4421E7D99C08A40A186_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&vs=1652967945054895_1972237321&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvRUI0NTFGMTU0MDYzRTQ0MjFFN0Q5OUMwOEE0MEExODZfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdDMDhsaEMwWENhRlRxUURBRTBBSm9NRTZ5OTBicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJpzok%2Fnnqd4%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=72395b557d&ccb=9-4&oe=62603065&oh=00_AT-03gl47rHlwlVF7Lg7b3FFukVWAf-V75xKBJmMaBijiQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 18, 2022 insta story of *entertainmentweekly*









						Entertainment Weekly (@entertainmentweekly) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2M Followers, 2,537 Following, 10K Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Entertainment Weekly (@entertainmentweekly)




					www.instagram.com
				




*juanillo104tv  *The Northman Red Carpet #accesototal #alexanderskarsgard #nicolekidman #willemdafoe #roberteggers #gustavlindh #hollywoodmovies #hollywood #redcarpet #movies


----------



## Santress

More HQs (April 18, 2022, Los Angeles):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42AF


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42AF


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42AF


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						LAPrem3
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/1143C8C4E4F4B314F97593D49FFC4192_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=110&vs=3085225188395168_3587709503&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMTE0M0M4QzRFNEY0QjMxNEY5NzU5M0Q0OUZGQzQxOTJfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdHS2RueER0UURJR01XMEJBQ3luWXV1QkdBTVlicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJvCEldmq%2B8dAFQIoAkMzLBdAGKn752yLRBgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=6f16c606d3&ccb=9-4&oe=62604215&oh=00_AT_lLlDl2LuZWyrnj0MXwMQ04dgENSqUYPYfCdV1825xXg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/1C42CAC54966E9C563CB867604387291_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&vs=3097032633894132_2569912552&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMUM0MkNBQzU0OTY2RTlDNTYzQ0I4Njc2MDQzODcyOTFfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAmlNK8%2FdS14j8VAigCQzMsF0AUAAAAAAAAGBVkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lb2lsXzFfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=6f16c18e94&ccb=9-4&oe=6260C175&oh=00_AT_KlL3TnSIW5hjqsofhYNfMfmbwZDcCFfHEWFIxREoPvw&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/B7407247F744532731DC9DABC0F1298B_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&vs=683388142887418_812232357&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQjc0MDcyNDdGNzQ0NTMyNzMxREM5REFCQzBGMTI5OEJfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdPZ2xteERwWjJ3bnc0QUFBTHAxVUZqOEVvQWxicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJpDUqpXzjqxAFQIoAkMzLBdAJmZmZmZmZhgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=6f16caf2a8&ccb=9-4&oe=6260A5D9&oh=00_AT-gqXPcsvGearqkz9KG9nayvG588prjcUftX5zaHLEmpg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278917209_345179244127549_5894583074067326006_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=eNJpBAIoCVUAX-DxYWn&tn=SQazvi5BRCBFLaC1&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgxOTU4Mjg0NTI3MTMyMTA1NA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_PcC0E5ZtuvOQ2wI0UDiHtM_O2nvXepdhHH25TvyKF4g&oe=626076BE&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 18, 2022 insta stories of *thenorthmanfilm*









						The Northman (@thenorthmanfilm) • Instagram photos and videos
					

34K Followers, 10 Following, 80 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from The Northman (@thenorthmanfilm)




					www.instagram.com
				









			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278704877_561996558462786_6037882690880400233_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=3WK5mM-RahEAX8GY8aE&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgxOTYxOTQ5NjQ2NzYyODg0OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9e4ltkh80atlDrkIoCPcUa1bJoZTXDP4CCaMis3C1IzQ&oe=62606192&_nc_sid=276363
		


Also found here (x).





			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/BD416C9E151F13F188627D6564753AA4_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=528419845338688_3195899867&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvQkQ0MTZDOUUxNTFGMTNGMTg4NjI3RDY1NjQ3NTNBQTRfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdFQ1JtQkNBd2VnRFBXZ0FBTnRNVm9oNk9Uc2JicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJrLojZXe49JAFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=a7731ece5f&ccb=9-4&oe=6260AD4C&oh=00_AT_AinjpguPUdZgBFxDCa2cTGFd1qHljf3WDydVlthA4Cg&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/4F495190C8A07BF19386E230CAE226BA_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=719302729225056_702743499&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvNEY0OTUxOTBDOEEwN0JGMTkzODZFMjMwQ0FFMjI2QkFfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdEMC1uUkNDX013ZkRITURBR2dEV05jVTNza2VicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJpb87YvCm9Q%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAKXdLxqfvnhgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=ce4c5fb6cc&ccb=9-4&oe=62604E98&oh=00_AT8fp1RmxvZbdPyvKsh_3scRJjijuXzdNN5X8Z4F9MsG4g&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 18, 2022 insta stories of *andieunson*









						Andie Unson (@andieunson) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,452 Followers, 464 Following, 249 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Andie Unson (@andieunson)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

*starlinetours*  The stars came out for the premiere of The Northman at the Chinese Theatre. #TheNorthman #TouristView #AnyaTaylorJoy #AlexanderSkarsgard #NicoleKidman #KeithUrban #WillemDaFoe #HopOnHopOff @TheLABeat #Hollywood






*lestudiophoto*  #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #premiere #losangeles #hollywood #vikings #focusfeatures

© @lestudiophoto






*littlerocksforthesoul*  #TheNorthman #alexanderskarsgard #NicoleKidman








*thenorthmanfilm*  A legendary night in LA with director Robert Eggers and the cast of #TheNorthman.

See the film Friday, only in theaters.

: @lestudiophoto


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/F445C4B5D94CD744D5E9D86696284185_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=1025264868388217_3880949561&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvRjQ0NUM0QjVEOTRDRDc0NEQ1RTlEODY2OTYyODQxODVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdPc2htUkNEcmcwNGVja1JBTjRnTVJtVzNqc2xicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJoCWxOj3r8w%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAEmZmZmZmZhgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8zX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=1a1017ced0&ccb=9-4&oe=6260947C&oh=00_AT-o2V5-SW5oM1rGiGrdKoGGz61A1fOf2y17tiQASzy7JA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/594694E74000D46E03196AB87428EE81_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&vs=512486080326686_2848565388&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvNTk0Njk0RTc0MDAwRDQ2RTAzMTk2QUI4NzQyOEVFODFfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAm%2BvjMra2I5z8VAigCQzMsF0AUAAAAAAAAGBVkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lb2lsXzJfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=1a1014a095&ccb=9-4&oe=6260B8F0&oh=00_AT9ba4_YPAt0OGVp9MLDPyfn2dZPqYidnsKLoJbXVBk2DA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278668487_140383005221754_5795594026666707705_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=4t8vi8uospkAX968nZM&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgxOTYxMjU0NjI4NzE3NTU1OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT_YigUILViaVdyGQ-MKgOcz4T0iF5aSQq-kStIAw9i2LA&oe=62606FE4&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 19, 2022 insta tories of *focusfeatures*









						Focus Features (@focusfeatures) • Instagram photos and videos
					

291K Followers, 619 Following, 1,414 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Focus Features (@focusfeatures)




					www.instagram.com
				








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/67456211A2EC3B86B2FA0ECE4EBEA4BF_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&vs=982081019340396_2584949427&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvNjc0NTYyMTFBMkVDM0I4NkIyRkEwRUNFNEVCRUE0QkZfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdGaG1tQkJlSG9wQjhZQUFBUHotNGdMT2xBcElicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJoLKm5LuhNo%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALXdLxqfvnhgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=3b9d61c638&ccb=9-4&oe=62607FB3&oh=00_AT9sPPPb_DGi1reOTTUt7KDRYxUDJfEgimV4FQWXzgv6ig&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/C24E8CC52E3368E3D0B6B526860EDD8D_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&vs=1132687977303069_3612831639&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvQzI0RThDQzUyRTMzNjhFM0QwQjZCNTI2ODYwRUREOERfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdMSGpueEFBSldGMkpQd0RBRWlwM2phZDR4bGFicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJvLVstS4pdU%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAKVT987ZFohgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF80X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=3b9d69aaea&ccb=9-4&oe=62608149&oh=00_AT9fAPac8WhkVdIr2n2L93494YpjuVPofR3S3xhJGB2-JA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 18, 2022 insta stories of *marcmalkin*









						Marc Malkin (@marcmalkin) • Instagram photos and videos
					

37K Followers, 1,576 Following, 6,610 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Marc Malkin (@marcmalkin)




					www.instagram.com
				




*marcmalkin*  @thenorthmanfilm premiere with @anyataylorjoy (and a tiny microphone), @nicolekidman, #alexanderskarsgard, #robeggers and more.
#justforvariety







*sassyevilpanda*  They are not perfect but ‍♀️ The movie was awesome…I love that he stopped and gave me a goodbye hug


#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #vikings #moviedate #myking #memories #switzerland #thankful









						RoRo Ponce on Instagram: "They are not perfect but ‍♀️ The movie was awesome…I love that he stopped and gave me a goodbye hug    #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #vikings #moviedate #myking #memories #switzerland #thankful"
					

RoRo Ponce shared a post on Instagram: "They are not perfect but ‍♀️ The movie was awesome…I love that he stopped and gave me a goodbye hug    #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #vikings #moviedate #myking #memories #switzerland #thankful". Follow their account to see 82 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More from last night (April 18, 2022, California):




*purple_scheibe*  Alexander Skarsgard’s viking saga @thenorthmanfilm is visually stunning, and showcases his intense performance, it vibrates in the theatre.  @rexdanger

Robert Eggers (the Witch; The Lighthouse) directed one of my favorite film this year, and can’t wait for his next project.

Been anticipating this film and i am so happy to be part of The Northman LA Premiere. ✨⚔ @focusfeatures @chinesetheatres @gustavlindh

#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #roberteggers #variety #lapremiere #cinema #redcarpet #favoritefilm #moviereview #filmcritic #laevents #bucketlist #yay #meetandgreet #willemdafoe #gustavlindh #nowshowing #movietheater #fashion #masterpiece #vikings #epic #saga #bestactor #favoriteactor #bestmoments







*nightmarishconjurings*  Last night we attended the Premiere of #TheNorthman and met the Northman himself, Alexander Skarsgard! The film is a visual feast, violent and beautiful, and one that deserves to be seen on the biggest screen possible! Thank you @focusfeatures for an amazing night!

#AlexanderSkargard #AnyaTaylorJoy #RobertEggers #WillwmDafoe






*nickfury17*  Alexander Skasgard! at the red carpet premiere of The Northman. #redcarpet #redcarpetpremiere #premiere #thenorthman #action #viking #swords andsandals #revenge #lifeofaproducer #lifeofadirector #onlyinhollywood #Hollywood #suspense #bloody #gore #violence #barbarian #adventures #actionadventure #drama #tarzan






*nickfury17*  The cast, Nicole Kidman, Willem Dafoe, Anya Taylor Joy, Gustav Lindh, Elliot Rose and Alexander Skasgard, introducing The Northman at the red carpet premiere of The Northman. #redcarpet #redcarpetpremiere #premiere #thenorthman #action #viking #swords andsandals #revenge #lifeofaproducer #lifeofadirector #onlyinhollywood #Hollywood #suspense #bloody #gore #violence #barbarian #adventures #actionadventure #drama #nicolekidman #willemdafoe #anyataylorjoy #alexanderskasgard









*jjpin*  Went back from “The Northman” LA Premiere this evening.

Second time watching this incredible film has left me with an indescribable feeling.
Captivated by more production and costume details, surrounded by the sounds design that I didn’t realize how magical it was during the first time watching last week… and saw these wonderful talents gathered in person was another level of a perfect experience. I always enjoy my time at the movie event.

I really really love this film. “The Northman” opens in theaters April 22

PS. The talents here tonight are director Robert Eggers and actors Alexander Skarsgård, Anya Taylor-Joy, Nicole Kidman, Willem Dafoe, Gustav Lindh, and Oscar Novak.
#thenorthman #focusfeatures #roberteggers #alexanderskarsgard #nicolekidman #ethanhawke #claesbang #anyataylorjoy #willemdafoe #bjork #thevvitch #thelighthouse #film #premiere #tclchinesetheatre








			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278634710_568066294675811_4878087350514578157_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&cb=9ad74b5e-8af86364&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=86XCJQDMmDsAX9P8-Hv&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgxOTYyNjYyMTk1MjAyMTkyMg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9aaCLSavtI82INk0d6KXA93g-t2SzdIITjfb7axI4yQQ&oe=62616477&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 19, 2022 insta story of* alicapino*









						Alican (@alicapino) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1,609 Followers, 1,218 Following, 398 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alican (@alicapino)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

*mb20_gurl*  And those Hollywood nights in those Hollywood hills

Last night at the red carpet premiere for The Northman: Willem Dafoe, Alexander Skarsgård, Anya Taylor-Joy, Jeff Goldblum, Casey Affleck, Andrés Muschietti (Director), Chis Columbus (Director), Anders Holm

#AdventuresInLA #CelebritySighting #RedCarpetPremiere #TheNorthman #WillemDafoe #AlexanderSkarsgard #AnyaTaylorJoy #JeffGoldblum #CaseyAffleck #AndresMuschietti #ChrisColumbus #AndersHolm #Hollywood #LosAngeles







*Focus Features*  THE NORTHMAN - Red Band Trailer - Only In Theaters Friday


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

More HQs from *The Northman* premiere/after party (April 18.. 2022, Los Angeles):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 4
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Northman 5
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42JP


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42JP


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42JP


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42JP


----------



## Santress

https://scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/40487CD9B4CA7AA6DC7209CB62E90299_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&vs=1045178569416715_3851024290&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvNDA0ODdDRDlCNENBN0FBNkRDNzIwOUNCNjJFOTAyOTlfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdLTmJteEJaWTZiQ1lXRURBTTFmNThUajczc0NicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJuiG24CugOM%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAJN2yLQ5WBBgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=91954bd32e&ccb=9-4&oe=626210D3&oh=00_AT8dMhCmZ_rVtOd1QQKZbCpXkSvEExhoEQl74-RJflqLkw&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		







			https://scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/278808786_414401833832465_1102456487644329397_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=105&_nc_ohc=m4hmErWGstIAX-THfna&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyMDE5ODgxNzEzMzg1OTQzNQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9gj03BMYBGatiufGvUr4qrKL0mpSjjqBYoEJB_2jjzSw&oe=6262241A&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 19, 2022 insta stories of *magnuslygdback*









						Magnus Lygdbäck (@magnuslygdback) • Instagram photos and videos
					

235K Followers, 838 Following, 802 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Magnus Lygdbäck (@magnuslygdback)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Alex on *GMA* (April 20, 2022):

“That gasoline fight scene was the pinnacle of my career to this day.”

Alexander Skarsgard reminisces on shooting "Zoolander," which was his first acting role in the United States. https://gma.abc/2UKP3ch


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Candids of Alex in NYC (April 20, 2022):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						NYC
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						NYC
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				




Shared today (April 20, 2022):




*vanessatherealmvp*  #AlexanderSkarsgard


----------



## Santress

On *The Late Show* (April 20, 2022, NYC):





			https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/35405BE16B8F0933E29646DE0B7D53BF_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=instagram.frao1-1.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=107&vs=292813333027998_8917613&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMzU0MDVCRTE2QjhGMDkzM0UyOTY0NkRFMEI3RDUzQkZfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAKAAYABsBiAd1c2Vfb2lsATEVAAAmpv28yae14D8VAigCQzMsF0ASAAAAAAAAGBVkYXNoX2Jhc2VsaW5lb2lsXzJfdjERAHXoBwA%3D&_nc_rid=73511de6c2&ccb=9-4&oe=62633B91&oh=00_AT-FlAPpMJNB77WClD6IFPQtjcppkw9c58HNwLVBtlqPUA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 20, 2022 insta story of *colbertlateshow*









						The Late Show (@colbertlateshow) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2M Followers, 992 Following, 5,213 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from The Late Show (@colbertlateshow)




					www.instagram.com
				




Also shared today (April 20, 2022):

*ctv68718*  Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard
#swedishactor #film #producer #swedishmilitary #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #thenorthman #stephencolbert #cbs #tonight #show #tmz #ny #nyc #ctv68718






*ctv68718*  Alexander Skarsgård #alexanderskarsgard
#swedishactor #film #producer #swedishmilitary #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #thenorthman #stephencolbert #cbs #tonight #show #tmz #ny #nyc #ctv68718


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## Santress

At a screening in Brooklyn (April 20, 2022):







*nemmm*  The Northman ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ #alexanderskarsgard @dzefri__ @olttie


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

From *The Late Show* (April 20, 2022, NY):

Our friend Alexander Skarsgård returns for a two-part interview with Stephen Colbert that kicks off with a sincere “thank you” from our host, who sought out Skarsgård’s help when prepping to play a Swede in “Girls5eva.” Catch Alexander in his new film, The Northman, which opens in theaters this Friday.




In part two of his interview with Stephen, Alexander Skarsgård shows off the delicate wardrobe piece he took as a souvenir from the set of his new film, The Northman, which opens in theaters this Friday.




Also found here:






From the premiere (April 18, 2022, LA):




*ocshell23*  Black carpet for The Northman #movie premiere. Incredible cast, amazing night. Playing at the #TCL @chinesetheatres starting tomorrow!  #hollywood #vip #teamTCL #nicolekidman #anyataylorjoy #willemdafoe #alexanderskarsgard


----------



## Santress

On *LIVE with Kelly and Ryan* (April 21, 2022, NY):




*livekellyandryan*  Alexander Skarsgård trying to blend in with the short king 







			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/154487DE300E6EBCF725EB1D51703B81_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=106&vs=266709175586775_583025978&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMTU0NDg3REUzMDBFNkVCQ0Y3MjVFQjFENTE3MDNCODFfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdKUHFvQkJUYjhkMDktSUJBT2xtRWlNSEFNbDhicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJs6OzqPB4dk%2FFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF8yX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=1eefe4d09a&ccb=9-4&oe=6263A3EF&oh=00_AT-M1dSJNMUtLkImFiYcrfqcReSns2YxH-Mia6NWeEPy1A&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 21, 2022 insta story of *livekellyandryan*









						LIVE with Kelly and Ryan (@livekellyandryan) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2M Followers, 27 Following, 10K Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from LIVE with Kelly and Ryan (@livekellyandryan)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

From today (April 21, 2022) on *LIVE with Kelly and Ryan*:


----------



## Santress

More candids/HQs of Alex in NYC (April 20, 2022):



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Colbert
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Colbert
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Colbert
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Colbert
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com
				






 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						GMA
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42UB


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA42UB


----------



## StarrLady

I saw The Northman tonight. I don’t want to spoil anything. But I will say this: Alex gave a fantastic performance, all the actors were terrific. Alex and Anya had great chemistry, Nicole is her usual fantastic self. It’s a movie that stays with you, I feel I need to see it again (and I will).


----------



## Santress

From *The Daily Show with Trevor Noah* (April 21, 2022):

*The Daily Show with Trevor Noah*  Alexander Skarsgård - Creating a Viking Epic | The Daily Show



via









More from the Brooklyn screening (April 20, 2022):

*the_peaceful_ruler*  Definitely had my fill of beheadings, bestial impaling, blood feuds, honor, revenge, and medieval arcana last night!

Here’s the (Eric) #Northman, himself, describing the process that went into making this #Viking revenge saga. #Amleth got nothing on #RagnarLothbrok though ‍♂

#alexanderskarsgard #ericnorthman #thenorthman #vikings #vikingsvalhalla






*thisiserikdavis*  Back at it… in conversation with Alexander Skarsgård, talking THE NORTHMAN. Live from BAM in Brooklyn. See this one on the big screen if you can - it’s absolutely wild. Good dude, good chat. Great crowd!
#thenorthman #alexanderskarsgård #bam #newmovies


----------



## Santress

Shared on April 21, 2022:




*newjetcity9*  Actor Alexander Skarsgård #zoolander #trueblood #thenorthman #thelegendoftarzan #battleship #godzillavskong #zoolanderno2 #eastboundanddown #hitch #longshot #holdthedark #generationkill


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday (April 21, 2022, NY):




*joshuahorowitz * Another awesome LIVE #happysadconfused event last night at the @92ndstreety. We screened THE NORTHMAN and then I chatted naked volcano fights and orange mocha frappuccinos with Alexander Skarsgard.

I’m obsessed with this movie. It’s in theaters now. Check it out if you can.

Despite making me feel like a golem creature in photos next to him, Alex is always a delight to chat with. Humble and smart and super dry. The podcast will post next week!

Photo credit: Shawn Lam/Michael Priest Photography






*cleaningforu2 * @alexskarsgardlove Thank You For Sharing A Smile with @lilies_on_the_go Amaryllis Greene. #TheNorthmanMovie. #alexnaderskarsgard



Training video shared this morning (April 22, 2022):

*menshealthmag*  If you’re wondering how Alexander Skarsgård got Viking warrior prince ready for his role in #TheNorthman, just ask @magnuslygdback. He’s got all the answers at the link in our bio.



Also found here:





Video from the premiere (April 18, 2022):

*purple_scheibe* The sweetest guy that walk on earth, The northman himself Mr Alexander Skarsgard! I am forever shook! @rexdanger @thenorthmanfilm @focusfeatures ⚔
#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #nowshowing #sexiestman #tarzan #emmywinner #bestactor #bestmoments #selfie #hollywooddreams #meetandgreet #yay #godzilla #biglittlelies #cinema #epic #vikings #bucketlist #thankful #thestand #zoolander #love #sohappy #rottentomatoes #gqstyle #handsome #justfabulous #thatsmiletho #liveforthemoment ⚔


----------



## Santress

Alex and Nicole answer questions for Twitter Movies:

Robert Eggers is the real deal (duh)





#TheNorthman is the big epic Viking movie of Alex's dreams





they're perfect





honorary doctorates when?





they'd take the whole city of Belfast if they could


----------



## Santress

#TheNorthman is in theaters NOW.

go see it. we did.






Mother and Son.
Queen Gudrún and Amleth.
Nicole Kidman and Alexander Skarsgård.

The pair with many names is here to answer your questions about #TheNorthman


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex on *The Late Show with Stephen Colbert* (April 20, 2022, NY):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Colbert
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex at a* Conversation With Josh Horowitz* at *92Y* (April 21, 2022, NY):






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Q&A
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Q&A
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source: *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Q&A
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Q&A
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## Santress

Source: * AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:






						Q&A
					

Image Hosting, Image Upload, Picture Hosting




					www.imagebam.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Kitkath70

How freaking cute are Alex and Nicole together?!  Their chemistry is off the charts.  I’ve see many interviews with her and her leading men over the years, but I’ve never seen her this giggly and talkative before.


----------



## Santress

More from New York:

Shared on April 22, 2022:




*celebelisnyc*  With Alexander Skarsgard of "The Northman"!







*alexmaizus*  I can’t stop thinking about this movie. #TheNorthman #AlexanderSkarsgard



Shared on April 23, 2022:




*chrslee*  Alexander Skarsgard #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #trueblood #thelegendoftarzan #godzillavskong #zoolander #strawdogs #theaftermath


----------



## Santress

Surprise! Jack Mcbrayer just showed up on the
@nascar #TracksideLive stage!! The perfect tour guide for first timer #AlexanderSkarsgard  @TALLADEGA #TalladegaNights






*Talladega grand marshal Alexander Skarsgård: 'excited and honored' for role in start of race*
By Mark Edwards, Senior Editor

TALLADEGA — Emmy Award-winning actor Alexander Skarsgård will serve the grand marshal for this afternoon's NASCAR Cup Series GEICO 500, and he got his first look at the track this morning.

He called it "overwhelming."

"I've only seen it on television," he said. "You don't realize the size of it when you see it on television. Massive, incredibly steep. You can't really tell on television how steep it is. When you're up close and see it, it's really overwhelming."

Skarsgård is best known for appearing in "True Blood" and "Big Little Lies." He said he's on a three-week tour to promote his latest movie, "The Northman," which he described as an "epic, Viking, adventure, revenge story. He added that it is partly based on a Danish tale, "Amleth," which is a precursor to "Hamlet." A native of Sweden, Skarsgård said he always wanted to be in a Viking movie.

"The movie is basically the cinematic version of Talladega: two hours and 20 minutes of pure adrenaline," he said.

His trip to Talladega is the last obligation for the tour. He'll give the command "Gentlemen, start your engines" to start the race.

He brought along a friend, actor Jack McBrayer of the show "30 Rock." McBrayer also had a small part in the racing movie "Talladega Nights."

"I'm excited and honored," Skarsgård said with a big grin. "I've never been to a NASCAR race before. This is a big one, the biggest one. Thrilling. I brought my buddy, Jack McBrayer, who is actually in 'Talladega Nights' because I don't know much about NASCAR, so I thought I'd bring someone who actually played a car mechanic in the movie."

After pointing out McBrayer in the back of the room, Skarsgård joked, "Then it turned out Jack is an actor, not a car mechanic, and he knows absolutely nothing about NASCAR. I got not much help from him."

Skarsgård said he heard about the usual fun at the track in the days leading up to the Cup Series race.

"I wish we could've come here Tuesday or Wednesday and hung out, because it seems like a good party all week," he said. "We'll try to make up for it today and have as much fun as possible."

Source:  https://www.annistonstar.com/free/t...cle_c086d6bc-c3f0-11ec-a0be-ff2981b0fe21.html

via


----------



## Santress

HQs of Alex and Jack at the *Talladega 500* (April 24, 2022):







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA448Z


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA448Z

Video:

HE BROUGHT THE ENERGY! 

@TheNorthmanFilm's Alexander Skarsgård gets us going at 
@TALLADEGA!


----------



## Santress

Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr

Full album here:

https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA448Z

Stealth shot from the Bowery shared today (April 24, 2022):







			https://scontent-dus1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279021890_343366450997323_7416196651028108273_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-dus1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=1&_nc_ohc=TEelFYuRIcgAX-Az6Sq&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyMzYzNDA3NTE1MzgwODk5MA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9ud4f1MKvgmS8pPvCe5HaV-rxQGMCm1gTsxCs3ZdTE3A&oe=6268771C&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 24, 2022 insta story of *deuxmoi*









						curators of pop culture (@deuxmoi) • Instagram photos and videos
					

2M Followers, 2,041 Following, 1,303 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from curators of pop culture (@deuxmoi)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

More from yesterday (April 24, 2022, Alabama):






*ryanblaney10*  Awesome to meet actor of @thenorthmanfilm Alexander Skarsgård and Jack McBrayer before the race @talladega








			https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279160865_283617153973874_86985065319407431_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=WnWnldy0TtgAX8A-GM2&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyMzcwNTQwNDA2NjU2Njg3Ng%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-NmCXebHdH31RFMdr-fSKDXKAoGxvyFx3cs6aCEps59g&oe=62692553&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279105380_1775675672638840_6638793656916311796_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&_nc_ohc=-fHgbsI8fG0AX9XKkci&tn=yfW7-ljfMuw6hZ52&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyMzcwNTQxMTg3NjQyMjk1MA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8KTfhtiWsny4-ypPmEkoOBZc3Huws2uQC8tyv_wCv80g&oe=626923EF&_nc_sid=276363
		



Source:  The April 24, 2022 insta stories of *ryanblaney10*









						Ryan Blaney (@ryanblaney10) • Instagram photos and videos
					

246K Followers, 462 Following, 629 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ryan Blaney (@ryanblaney10)




					www.instagram.com
				







*alexjdevildog_s550*  GEICO 500



Video:

Alexander Skarsgård Grand Marshal at Talladega Superspeedway.
Today's Grand Marshal at Talladega Superspeedway Alexander Skarsgård is looking for a favorite driver, who should he pick?
Hear from The Northman star as he takes in his first NASCAR race.




Promo still from *The Northman*:




*entertainmentweekly * Robert Eggers knew #TheNorthman would end with a naked sword fight on a volcano. Tap our link in bio for a breakdown of the final brawl. : Focus Features


----------



## StarrLady

I saw The Northman again. It’s a movie that is even better when you have seen it more than once. While it’s a terrific movie the first time, it gets better with multiple viewings. As I said previously, it’s a movie that stays with you. There are parts that I can’t stop thinking about. The music is great, I especially loved the powerful music when you first see the longships when Alex makes his first appearance as the adult Amleth.

Alex did a great job acting with his eyes, especially as he plays a man who does not speak a ton. It’s a great scene with Nicole. Anya does a great job too and I really liked her her chemistry with Alex. Claes was very impressive too, in fact the acting was all-around superb, the movie was very well cast. The landscapes were great and the realism infused by Eggers was worth it.

Once again, I don’t want to spoil the movie, but it’s definitely worth seeing on the big screen. Alex proves that he’s great in a leading role and that he was born to play this type of role.


----------



## naointeressa

View attachment 5388682


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> Source:  *AlexanderSkarsgarded* tumblr
> 
> Full album here:
> 
> https://www.imagebam.com/view/GA448Z
> 
> Stealth shot from the Bowery shared today (April 24, 2022):
> 
> View attachment 5388192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-dus1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279021890_343366450997323_7416196651028108273_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-dus1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=1&_nc_ohc=TEelFYuRIcgAX-Az6Sq&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyMzYzNDA3NTE1MzgwODk5MA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9ud4f1MKvgmS8pPvCe5HaV-rxQGMCm1gTsxCs3ZdTE3A&oe=6268771C&_nc_sid=276363
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The April 24, 2022 insta story of *deuxmoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curators of pop culture (@deuxmoi) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 2M Followers, 2,041 Following, 1,303 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from curators of pop culture (@deuxmoi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Alex and Jack holding hands at a NASCAR race wasn't something that I was expecting. At all. But I love it!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I   Alexand Jack! So cute xxx


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Alex and Jack holding hands at a NASCAR race wasn't something that I was expecting. At all. But I love it!


 Why wouldn't they hold hands?


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Why wouldn't they hold hands?


In the US men holding hands, even if they're married, is still not 'normal.'
And it's at a NASCAR race in Alabama, both NASCAR and Alabama are very conservative cultures.


----------



## StarrLady

The Northman was #1 at the US box office yesterday, Monday, April 25!


----------



## Santress

Video from April 24, 2022 (Alabama):





			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m38/2D465A1BE0207E949A99DA49266B308E_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lb2lsIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&vs=1311827725978943_610647742&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9lcGhlbWVyYWwvMkQ0NjVBMUJFMDIwN0U5NDlBOTlEQTQ5MjY2QjMwOEVfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdJdkFwQkJFajRMWWtkTUZBQ1pkX09WOHJ0WV9icGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJrSF4fSai%2B4%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAKVT987ZFohgVZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZW9pbF81X3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=f81b6b202a&ccb=9-4&oe=626A819E&oh=00_AT-neoCcKrtVl78_o3WJUFsCqr-z7-kWNeAVWFldG6QHiQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The April 25, 2022 insta story of *focusfeatures*









						Focus Features (@focusfeatures) • Instagram photos and videos
					

291K Followers, 619 Following, 1,414 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Focus Features (@focusfeatures)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Recent fan photos shared on April 25-26, 2022 (Los Angeles, CA):




*zothreepops*  Thank you #alexanderskarsgard for signing. #trueblood #thenorthman #ericnorthman #actor #funko #funkopop #autographedfunko #autograph #mightyfunkomonday






*bobthesponge101*  Got to meet #alexanderskarsgard at an advanced screening of @thenorthmanfilm it’s definitely worth a watch if you haven’t yet!  #trueblood #tarzan #biglittlelies #ladygaga #mcm #amc #thenorthman #hollywood #celebrity #actor


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

BuckeyeChicago said:


> In the US men holding hands, even if they're married, is still not 'normal.'
> And it's at a NASCAR race in Alabama, both NASCAR and Alabama are very conservative cultures.


If Jack and Alex are comfortable to hold hands in a 'conservative' surroundings that's amazing. They are happy and that is all that matters!! So happy they are using their profile to help others xxx


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

*cathal.burke*  The Northman

#alexanderskarsgard
#ethanhawke
#anyataylorjoy



From April 24, 2022 (Alabama):




*tmay531*  Fangirled out on pit row. Came for the race, stayed for a photo op.  Such a sweet interaction! Team Eric forever.

#alexskarsgard #teameric #pitlife #nascar #talladega #pitstop #trueblood #celebritycrush #sundayfunday #ericnorthman #swedish


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> I saw The Northman again. It’s a movie that is even better when you have seen it more than once. While it’s a terrific movie the first time, it gets better with multiple viewings. As I said previously, it’s a movie that stays with you. There are parts that I can’t stop thinking about. The music is great, I especially loved the powerful music when you first see the longships when Alex makes his first appearance as the adult Amleth.
> 
> Alex did a great job acting with his eyes, especially as he plays a man who does not speak a ton. It’s a great scene with Nicole. Anya does a great job too and I really liked her her chemistry with Alex. Claes was very impressive too, in fact the acting was all-around superb, the movie was very well cast. The landscapes were great and the realism infused by Eggers was worth it.
> 
> Once again, I don’t want to spoil the movie, but it’s definitely worth seeing on the big screen. Alex proves that he’s great in a leading role and that he was born to play this type of role.


I can’t wait to see this again! Saw it yesterday and have been thinking about it all day.  Just loved everything, mysticism, landscape, star filled skies.  Fantastic cast.  I loved how it was lit at night with fire. So glad this came together so beautifully.


----------



## Santress

Shared today (April 27, 2022):




(x)






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279196680_285800523748429_1763100387514902644_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=o-5kJZFhw7gAX-5RxiF&tn=LskVUGtH0YPQbvy7&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyNTkwMjE3MDM4MjM3ODA5OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9EMrw7XlXWzrwekXG2epVH8giaRzXG_zIAWYknMFO5wQ&oe=626C2CE1&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The April 27, 2022 insta stories of *spiritualmediumerika*









						Spiritual Medium Erika Gabriel (@spiritualmediumerika) • Instagram photos and videos
					

11K Followers, 561 Following, 714 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Spiritual Medium Erika Gabriel (@spiritualmediumerika)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

naointeressa said:


> View attachment 5388682



Tuva Novotny does look pregnant. (I am replying to your post but I’m not sure if the picture is coming through in my reply.)

Interesting year for Alex.

For those who are seeing The Northman, make sure to watch the credits at the end of the movie. Not only does Alex have top billing as the lead actor, he is included as one of the producers. It was really cool to see Alex credited as a producer.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Off to see the Northman this weekend! Fab cast


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Shared today (April 27, 2022):
> 
> View attachment 5390841
> 
> 
> (x)
> 
> View attachment 5390838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279196680_285800523748429_1763100387514902644_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=o-5kJZFhw7gAX-5RxiF&tn=LskVUGtH0YPQbvy7&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgyNTkwMjE3MDM4MjM3ODA5OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9EMrw7XlXWzrwekXG2epVH8giaRzXG_zIAWYknMFO5wQ&oe=626C2CE1&_nc_sid=276363
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  The April 27, 2022 insta stories of *spiritualmediumerika*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiritual Medium Erika Gabriel (@spiritualmediumerika) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 11K Followers, 561 Following, 714 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Spiritual Medium Erika Gabriel (@spiritualmediumerika)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Those blossoms...making me want to visit Sweden even more than before, just lovely!


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Those blossoms...making me want to visit Sweden even more than before, just lovely!


Those blossoms are lovely, but I'm pretty sure that those are in the Philadelphia area, where Ericka lives.


----------



## NatalieIndigo314

I'm really into flowers...Would any of you lovely peeps id the flowers for me, are they cherry blossoms?


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

The flowers? Agree, probably cherry blossoms (but I know nothing about flowers ).

Training video shared today (April 29, 2022):

*magnuslygdback*  Getting actors in shape for a film is not that hard!
.
Just watch and learn




From Coachella, shared on April 28, 2022:




*michael*  in the field…on film  tbt


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Santress said:


> The flowers? Agree, probably cherry blossoms (but I know nothing about flowers ).
> 
> Training video shared today (April 29, 2022):
> 
> *magnuslygdback*  Getting actors in shape for a film is not that hard!
> .
> Just watch and learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Coachella, shared on April 28, 2022:
> 
> View attachment 5391190
> 
> 
> *michael*  in the field…on film  tbt


----------



## NatalieIndigo314

Cheers! They're a little white for cherry blossoms but I saw some in Central Park this morning so I guess they're in season.

The first photo on that guy Michael's IG, is that Brittany Murphy? I miss her...


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## rpluckie

Looks like he is back in Sweden....too bad was hoping to see him at the met!


----------



## Amyisnunu

How do you know he is in Sweden?


----------



## rpluckie

Amyisnunu said:


> How do you know he is in Sweden?


Post on Instagram with fan. On world of skarsgard.


----------



## Santress

NatalieIndigo314 said:


> The first photo on that guy Michael's IG, is that Brittany Murphy? I miss her...


It's Lily Reinhart (he tags her by account). She does look a lot like Brittany Murphy in that pic.

New photo shared today (May 1, 2022). The woman lists her location as Stockholm.






Fan photo from April 24, 2022 (Alabama):





*kowaliga975*  Yep we #KowaligaCountry was at @talladega last weekend.



Oldies but goodies share today (May 1, 2022):





*mypaperheart352*  #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman
#alexskarsgard #ericnorthman #trueblood #biglittlelies #tarzan #passing #billskarsgard


----------



## StarrLady

rpluckie said:


> Looks like he is back in Sweden....too bad was hoping to see him at the met!



Welcome to this board, rpluckie.

I was hoping to see him at the Met too. Maybe, it was important for him to get back to Sweden.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

He must have some awful jetlag! We probably won't see much of him for a week or so, apart from fan pics maybe. Based on what he said after finishing Tarzan, he'll probably be round at his dad eating lots of good food and lounging around!


----------



## rpluckie

I am very pleased for him...but I am sad because he has been so away from press and the public eye! See much more of him when he is in New York!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady




----------



## Santress

Looks like the whole family came out. 






			https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279580649_416471890314804_2694215068776426730_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=AuObApv-o9YAX81XAyV&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgzMDI0NzIyMTE0OTExMDAxMQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8x5J7N7QV16yKWSogexhEI-mTk9ElROH5MYiI0qGl4dQ&oe=62742024&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279773851_380411867435519_379207487460986408_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-frx5-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=U7IOgR4pF9YAX9YKj23&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgzMDIzODk2Njk2ODcxNzg4OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT9Xg76FpNOpbCvxMcXSwOqqKp2XqPPHbx_OERp1CB2H4Q&oe=62742C9E&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279752946_5010898245626696_4265455971627566945_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=7bqDfS_6m7EAX8WhYYp&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgzMDI2MzAzMzA3MTM4MzkxOA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT8R4Kn3eL6JBO0q0rJq1YM9u060QLu_gO05W2_dcuAtow&oe=62740E83&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The May 3, 2022 insta stories of *styleinscandinavia*









						Susan Stjernberger (@styleinscandinavia) • Instagram photos and videos
					

32K Followers, 2,536 Following, 6,418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Susan Stjernberger (@styleinscandinavia)




					www.instagram.com
				








			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/9A440829F74D0FDF5C2BEF7FDFD029B0_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&vs=692632152049833_1179972957&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvOUE0NDA4MjlGNzREMEZERjVDMkJFRjdGREZEMDI5QjBfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdMN2NxaENtT2dfMWZXZ0FBSzVSY0dKUGE0TkFicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJpa37qj21shAFQIoAkMzLBdAKTMzMzMzMxgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=cef7125e55&ccb=9-4&oe=6273A81A&oh=00_AT9q0QHvTcLo5wr_E3xwIR2TWAFvYG-nHBGtD3CthnUiUQ&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The May 3, 2022 insta story of *alida.morberg*









						Alida Morberg (@alida.morberg) • Instagram photos and videos
					

28K Followers, 903 Following, 241 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Alida Morberg (@alida.morberg)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Fan pic shared today (May 3, 2022):

*kyllacustomrockwear* Fika with The Northman Alexander Skarsgård ☕⚔ NO BIG DEAL











			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/279856593_510380047395314_1407328343210245694_n.webp?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&_nc_ohc=6xhdopiLncAAX_uBNUR&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgzMDAwMDM5ODQyMjM0Nzc2Mg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-wIK5JGqy2P3tI52N5NePU_nzPEy2wc6wclUh3gH_8jQ&oe=6274A5DC&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The May 3, 2022 insta story of *kyllacustomrockwear*









						Kim Dylla / Kylla Custom Wear (@kyllacustomrockwear) • Instagram photos and videos
					

22K Followers, 3,494 Following, 5,005 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kim Dylla / Kylla Custom Wear (@kyllacustomrockwear)




					www.instagram.com
				





Also found here:



More videos from the *Clark* premiere/after party (May 3, 2022):





			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/3D41337BC384D15EE31180A54C9CC9A4_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=730243267976357_570131875&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvM0Q0MTMzN0JDMzg0RDE1RUUzMTE4MEE1NEM5Q0M5QTRfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdJbGpxeEQxVHR6UFEza0JBSzF5MUZrOG4yc0JicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJq7CgeT7rdU%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAK1T987ZFohgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=efcb8cee1a&ccb=9-4&oe=62747FED&oh=00_AT8BcSEegj9QUnnPLEX5cmePPPVXYzfcQrZCDjFMnLQWnA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		






			https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/4244E103CBD6642047A4AA823CF857AC_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=102&vs=1043128636582688_304618805&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvNDI0NEUxMDNDQkQ2NjQyMDQ3QTRBQTgyM0NGODU3QUNfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdKclJxaEJrRjlmclRCTUJBUDQ4VVRvRmJXVmhicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJtz1kqLtt%2BE%2FFQIoAkMzLBdACAAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=efcb872b0b&ccb=9-4&oe=6274AA16&oh=00_AT9bDPCY96era-4Nbp7hT94SsdCc6nUzEv1w-RWoV_TIhA&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The May 3, 2022 insta stories of *louise_ryme*









						Louise Ryme (@louise_ryme) • Instagram photos and videos
					

854 Followers, 752 Following, 385 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Louise Ryme (@louise_ryme)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Another from last night (May 3, 2022, Stockholm):




*mabelcarol*  Went to the premiere party of @clarknetflix with @netflixnordic but met @thenorthmanfilm himself! (swipe for selfie with Alex ) #alexanderskarsgård


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

New interview & photo shoot shared today (May 4, 2022):












*Robert Eggers & Alexander Skarsgård on The Bloody Audaciousness of ‘The Northman’*
BY BENJAMIN LINDSAY

Any actor would be lucky to have filmmaker Robert Eggers steering their ship—but that doesn’t mean collaborating with the tirelessly precise auteur is easy. He demands as much of his actors as he does of his crew—and of himself. While filming “The Northman” in Northern Ireland, Eggers reached moments when he and his team were pushed to their limits. The Viking revenge saga is his first studio-backed feature.

“I definitely didn’t think it was going to become this big,” Eggers says on a mid-March video call. “But next thing I knew, me and [my co-writer] Sjón, the Icelandic novelist-poet, had written something that was much more epic than we expected. It has the set pieces you want if you were making, like, the Viking movie, which this is—I’m ashamed to say—attempting to be. We’ve made my longship; now I have to be buried in it.”

Eggers’ first two features, A24 indies “The Witch” (2015) and “The Lighthouse” (2019), signaled the arrival of a new genre wunderkind. He brought to the table creative clarity, a dedication to gritty historical authenticity, and incredible partnerships with his actors—Anya Taylor-Joy and Willem Dafoe among them. Even though he’s only two feature-length films into his body of work, audiences know when they’re watching an Eggers project.

It was “The Witch” that caught Alexander Skarsgård’s attention and prompted him to meet Eggers over coffee five years ago in New York. At the time, the “True Blood” and “Big Little Lies” actor had been sitting on a vague Viking movie pitch, bouncing ideas around with producer Lars Knudsen for years. Their meeting wasn’t meant to lead to “The Northman,” but Eggers had just returned from a trip to Iceland.

“He had basically fallen in love with the culture and the history of the place, and delved into the mythology of the Vikings and the Norse gods,” Skarsgård remembers.

“It was fated,” the producer-star adds, teasingly nodding to “the big topic of the movie.”

Skarsgård stars as Amleth, crown prince and son of King Aurvandil War-Raven (Ethan Hawke), who, as a young boy, narrowly escapes after his uncle slays the king to usurp the throne. The murder sets the warrior on a lifelong quest to avenge his father and save the captive mother he left behind (Nicole Kidman).

While the film’s larger-than-life set pieces—from bloody battlefields to ransacked villages—required hundreds of extras, months of rehearsal, and enough mud and gore to make “Game of Thrones” blush, Eggers says he had a different goal in mind than filmmakers who’ve made similarly bold period dramas.

“More or less, we’re trying to do historical recreation,” he says. You won’t find any dragons on the hilts of his swords; instead, he mined museums and burial sites for visual reference points. Eggers’ history of working wonders on a very small budget and his “attention to detail combined with his passion for knowledge” made him the “absolute dream director for this project,” says Skarsgård.

Considering he was coming from the indie world, “The Northman” was a baptism by fire for Eggers (just the way the Vikings liked it). “It probably was not the right next step,” he admits of his graduation from A24 auteur to studio filmmaker. “Probably after doing a $13 million movie, I should’ve done a $20 million movie and not this big epic,” he says. (“The Northman,” a co-production of New Regency Productions, Focus Features, and Perfect World Pictures, cost an estimated $90 million.) “I am only now equipped with the skills to make the film that I just made. I did not have them when I made it.”

To compensate for his lack of blockbuster experience, Eggers became an expert on his subject matter. He immersed himself in details of the 10th century, following the lead of his wife, Dr. Alexandra Shaker, who has a passion for Nordic literature.

“My research is everything, from the most academic papers imaginable to children’s books and podcasts—really, anything I can dig into,” the filmmaker says. He also had the “great fortune” to work closely with historians and experimental archaeologists, who are known for creating hypothetical reenactments that imagine what life actually might have looked like 1,000 years ago.

For “The Witch” and “The Lighthouse,” Eggers employed period-specific touches in costuming (wool, linen, and hemp), score (the nyckelharpa and other historically accurate instruments), and lighting (natural sources like the sun and candle flames). “Maybe I’m more anal about it than some other directors,” Eggers admits, citing his background in production design.

As an example, Skarsgård looks to “The Northman” production designer Craig Lathrop’s work. A farm central to the plot was built a year before production “so that it felt real and had time to grow and age properly.” Everything was as accurate to the era as possible, down to the grasses that speckled the land.

“We were acting, but the elements of nature were right there,” Skarsgård says. “When we swim in the ocean, it’s the real ocean; when we’re up on that mountain, it’s not a wind machine or a rain machine. As an actor, you just have to deal with what’s going on around you.”

The lengths the preproduction team went to in order to achieve period accuracy were matched by detailed camerawork during filming. Eggers credits legendary filmmaker Akira Kurosawa in part with cementing the multicam approach many directors use to capture large battle sequences today. He laments, though, that “it’s become a convention without a lot of specificity and without a lot of craft.” Crews shoot a whole bunch of setups just to put it together in postproduction. “It’s a way to kind of save your butt,” he says.

For “The Northman,” he wanted to employ extended single-camera takes used by the likes of Sam Mendes in “1917” and Alfonso Cuarón in “Children of Men.” The result: a Viking raid seen from the perspective of the shirtless, muscled Amleth that features minutes-long tracking shots, choreographed violence coming in and out of frame, and even the smallest background actors in the distance playing to camera in character.

“It does require a different discipline, and it’s something that people aren’t very used to,” Eggers says.

Skarsgård is more blunt: “You just don’t shoot action-adventure films that way. I knew that it would be physically and mentally challenging.

“It felt to me like a way for the audience to feel a bit more immersed,” the actor continues. “We’re so accustomed to watching action scenes and movies with a gazillion cuts that, maybe, hopefully, this could create something visually different. That excitement helped [me] get through the hardship of it, because, of course, it’s incredibly demanding.”

Skarsgård’s work on the film began several months prior to shooting in August 2020, training with stunt coordinator C.C. Smiff and stunt double Mark Slaughter. Eggers and cinematographer Jarin Blaschke were also involved in the rehearsal process.

“A big part of it is that relationship between us and the camera,” Skarsgård explains. “We’re moving at full clip in the fight scenes, and [so are] the cameras. So it was very important to be aware of each other, to keep it safe so we don’t crash into each other, and to make sure the timing was absolutely perfect.”

Such a thorough tech period allowed actors to easily jump in with physical movements so they could instead focus on the emotion and intensity of the scene at hand. “Going through a big fight, your character is in a circus state of mind,” Skarsgård says. “There’s little room to think about marks on the ground or hitting certain positions. You just want to be fully immersed in it and go storytell. It’s all about just doing the homework leading up to the shoot.”

Still, not everything went perfectly on the day. Eggers is, unsurprisingly, a leader who doesn’t call wrap until he gets what he needs. That means an average of 15 takes per scene, but he’ll notch as many as twice that amount when necessary. “It’s just an instinctual thing, and it’s hard,” Eggers says of how he knows when he’s got it.

“Knowing that Rob is not going to move on until it is exactly the way he imagined it was, in a way, reassuring, because that meant that when he calls cut, it’s going to be a really good take,” Skarsgård says. “But those sequences, a lot of them are very, very long and incredibly intense to shoot, and it’s exhausting to do it once, let alone 25 or 30 times. But it’s also a privilege. It was an opportunity for three, four minutes to release all inhibitions and go crazy and stay in that. It is an exceptionally memorable experience that I would never trade for anything.”

Looking ahead, Eggers is interested in using the new visual language he mastered for “The Northman” in a slower-paced character study. Collaborators like Blaschke, Lathrop, and editor Louise Ford will almost certainly be along for the ride.

“After having accomplished ‘The Northman,’ I feel like I am finally a film director; I’m not pretending to be one.

Which is a nice feeling, but it certainly makes the next thing daunting—because I think that some of the stuff that I had been working on or thinking about would be a step easier,” Eggers reflects. “Indulging in the character work in the next film will be something that, whether or not it’s the greatest challenge, is something I’ll probably personally need.”

This story originally appeared in the May 5 issue of Backstage Magazine.

Source:  https://www.backstage.com/magazine/...d-robert-eggers-the-northman-interview-75064/

via



Another fan pic from the *Clark* premiere (May 3, 2022):




*filippanassil*  What an honour to meet one of Sweden’s best at his brothers release party! 

#clark #release
Thanks Majsan for the pic.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Shallow I know, but he looks so handsome in the Backstage photos! [swoon]


----------



## Santress

New *NPR* Interview shared on May 4, 2022:

*Alexander Skarsgård lost his voice — and found catharsis — as a Viking berserker*
May 4, 2022
Heard on Fresh Air
Terry Gross

Stockholm-born actor Alexander Skarsgård describes himself as "very Swedish."

"I don't scream a lot. I don't like arguments, I don't like fights," he says. "I'm quite a mellow guy."

So he had to work against his natural tendencies for his latest movie, The Northman, a violent epic set about 1,000 years ago. His character is a Viking berserker who's on a quest to avenge his father's murder. Skarsgård says getting into the film's battle scenes allowed him to draw on a side of himself he rarely accesses.

"In a way, it was quite thrilling and exciting to shoot those scenes because I definitely got to tap into something I don't tap into very often," he says. "It was quite cathartic."

There was just one problem with all the yelling he had to do for the film: "I basically didn't have a voice for seven months because ... there's probably 15, 20 [times] in the movie in which my character kind of has to crank it up to 11. And I guess I didn't use my diaphragm correctly because ... my voice was completely gone."

Skarsgård began his acting career as a child in Sweden, but pulled back as a teenager, in part because he was uncomfortable with the attention. He later returned to it, and became known worldwide after landing a role in the HBO series True Blood, and won an Emmy, a Golden Globe and a SAG Award for his role as an abusive husband in Big Little Lies. More recently, he played a tech billionaire in the latest season of HBO's Succession. His father, Stellan Skarsgård, is a prominent actor who has appeared in movies, stage and TV since the 1960s.

Interview highlights

*On the immersive experience of shooting The Northman (directed by Robert Eggers)*

Rob is all about historical accuracy and authenticity. So the village was built ... the way a village would have been built a thousand years ago. So my job was almost halfway done when I came to set because just stepping into those shoes and onto that set was such an immersive experience. ....

[Eggers's] style of working is quite unique and especially when it comes to big action adventure films. ... The big action scenes are shot in just one long, continuous take, which complicates things quite a bit. Most films, you'll have several cameras going simultaneously and you have coverage so you can cut into a big fight scene and just focus on one stunt. But Rob wanted the intimacy, the connection with the characters and didn't want to feel any cuts. ... It was a really exhilarating and thrilling way of working. I'd never worked that way before, so I learned a lot. It was challenging, but an extraordinary experience.

*On the challenge of acting with live animals*

Sometimes ... something would happen three seconds before the end of the shot. And it could be something, just a horse facing the wrong way in the background or a small detail that wasn't perfect. Those takes were tough when you found that fluidity to it and all the stunts work and the movement and everything and you were in it and it felt great — and then you can't use that take because, again, the small detail. But we just had to be patient and focus and go back and do it again and again until the chickens did what we wanted them to do. And, by the way, they are brilliant in the film.

*On going from shooting at a luxury Lake Como villa in Succession directly to The Northman*

Brian Cox is obviously one of the greatest actors of our time, so to be able to work with him and Kieran [Culkin] who is also phenomenal on such a beautifully written, fantastic and fun scene was a real treat. We had shot the majority of The Northman before that in Northern Ireland. But then we were going to go to Iceland and shoot a week or two out there, literally right after shooting [Succession] at that villa, the Lake Como house. ... It's absolutely stunning. And these Riva boats, these beautiful Italian wooden boats, and there's so much wealth and luxury around, it's mind boggling. And then I went straight from there to Iceland, where I was going to play a Viking slave. So I put on shackles and then I was being dragged through the Icelandic mud. So that was an interesting 48 hours, to say the least.

*On saying yes to Succession without knowing what his role would be*

I've only said yes to something once before, without reading the script [first], it was when Lars von Trier called and asked if I wanted to be in Melancholia, and I just said, "I don't care what you want me to do, but I'll be there." ... I absolutely adore [Succession creator] Jesse Armstrong and admire everything he's done even before Succession, Peep Show and the stuff he did in the UK. The writing is so smart and I found Season 1 and 2 of Succession some of the greatest television I've ever seen. So when he reached out I said, "Eventually I'd love to know who you want me to play, but I'm in, no matter what."

*On filming the domestic violence scenes with Nicole Kidman in Big Little Lies*

They were some of the most difficult days I've experienced on a set. Nicole and I became very close. That experience really brought us together, and it demanded complete trust between us in order to go into that darkness physically and mentally. Those scenes were so horrific. But we spent many days, weeks leading up to the shoot talking about the relationship. We were both creatively excited because it felt like a nuanced, accurate depiction of an abusive relationship. Perry was not a cliché or stereotype of an abusive husband. And you could understand, Celeste, why she might have been drawn to him and why she might be conflicted in the beginning when he's oscillating between the light and the darkness. And that was something that we spent a lot of time talking about and then going into those very, very intense scenes, they were horrific to shoot. And we had to check in with each other nonstop before takes after takes, because we both had to commit so completely.

It was draining. ... I love Nicole so much. And it was absolutely wonderful to be reunited with her on The Northman, this time as my mother. But again, also a very dark, weird, twisted relationship. But I think because we had that, we'd established that trust on Big Little Lies, that was really valuable when we started shooting The Northman and having that strong connection.

*On becoming famous in the U.S. through his big break with True Blood*

I was old enough and a bit more confident and secure to be able to handle all the chaos around being an actor and being on a show that hits the zeitgeist and gets a lot of attention. I was able to still have a private life. ... When someone recognized me or came up to me when I was younger, it made me uncomfortable. And instead [when I was on True Blood] I tried to kind of, not lean into it, but at least embrace it. ... When someone recognizes you and they like your character or a movie or a show you're on, and ... why shouldn't that be a great feeling? Why shouldn't you feel grateful for that and be excited that what you've done, your work has actually reached someone and meant something to someone. So I try to approach it from that angle as opposed to being paranoid or nervous that someone will recognize me and letting my self-confidence get shattered by that. Instead, I try to take joy out of that.

*On co-starring in Lady Gaga's "Paparazzi" music video*

I did not know who she was at the time. A friend of mine, L.A.-based Swedish director named Jonas Åkerlund, directed that video. True Blood wasn't even out yet. So I was shooting Season 1 of True Blood. ... And he called and asked if I was going to do this music video with an artist named Lady Gaga. And he explained the premise of it and it sounded super fun. It was going to be shot over a weekend in Malibu. And again, I was in L.A. shooting True Blood, so I said, "Yeah, Jonas, I'll come do this Lady Googoo video any day. I don't know who she is, but it sounds great!" ... We had a fantastic week and it was super fun. She was great to play with, and Jonas and I had to teach her some Swedish because we speak Swedish in the beginning of it. And she was wonderful, absolutely fantastic. ... I was like, "Well, this song is catchy. Best of luck to you, Lady Googoo!" and had no idea ... how big she would get.

Lauren Krenzel and Seth Kelley produced and edited this interview for broadcast. Bridget Bentz, Molly Seavy-Nesper and Clare Lombardo adapted it for the Web.

Source:  

via


----------



## rpluckie

No!!! He is leaving new york! Selling his place.... doh!


----------



## Marvenna

rpluckie said:


> No!!! He is leaving new york! Selling his place.... doh!



Well, seemingly he will be a father soon, and as his partner and mother to his kid is Swedish and based there, it makes totally sense to me.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

rpluckie said:


> No!!! He is leaving new york! Selling his place.... doh!



Yes, yes he is:

https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-listing-east-village-apartment



Marvenna said:


> Well, seemingly he will be a father soon, and as his partner and mother to his kid is Swedish and based there, it makes totally sense to me.



It does make sense, he's hardly been there the last three years. And since does look like he's about to become a dad, he can focus on his domestic life back home.


----------



## MooCowmoo

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Yes, yes he is:
> 
> https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/alexander-skarsgard-listing-east-village-apartment
> 
> 
> 
> It does make sense, he's hardly been there the last three years.* And since does look like he's about to become a dad, he can focus on his domestic life back home.*



Tuva looks ready to pop!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

From the *Clark* premiere (May 3, 2022, Stockholm):




*jarmomacinnen*  Clark party has started! # clark#netflixseriesoriginales







*efvaattling*   Last night @jonasakerlund x Clark x Netflix imorgon☄️⚡️


----------



## Santress

Promo stills featured in the upcoming book, *The Northman: A Call To The Gods*:








*The Northman: A Call To The Gods Goes Inside The Viking Epic [EXCLUSIVE]*
Screen Rant has an exclusive excerpt from The Northman: A Call To The Gods, featuring an interview with Robert Eggers & DP Jarin Blaschke.

BY *TATIANA HULLENDER*

Robert Eggers made his grand return to the big screen with The Northman, a Viking epic with ties to Shakespeare's Hamlet that broke expectations and astounded audiences with its take on the cycle of vengeance. Viewers who fell in love with the attention to detail that went into the making of the bloody tale of Prince Amleth will be thrilled to note that The Northman: A Call to the Gods is coming their way in September 2022, and Screen Rant has an exclusive excerpt from the book.

The Northman: A Call to the Gods is the official look at how the Viking revenge thriller was created - from its conception to its production - by Eggers (highly acclaimed for his previous films The Witch and The Lighthouse). His most ambitious and high-budget project yet, The Northman is against the ruthless backdrop of tenth-century Norse territory and features an all-star cast including Alexander Skarsgård, Nicole Kidman, Ethan Hawke, Anya Taylor-Joy, Willem Dafoe, and Björk.

Screen Rant can exclusively reveal some of the artwork and page excerpts from The Northman: A Call to the Gods, which includes a lengthy and compelling interview with Eggers and cinematographer Jarin Blaschke, who was responsible for capturing the gorgeous and haunting images in the film. Read on for more:

DIRECTOR ROBERT EGGERS AND CINEMATOGRAPHER JARIN BLASCHKE

Eggers has been working with cinematographer Jarin Blaschke since 2007, when the two collaborated on a short movie based on the Grimm brothers’ fairy tale “Hansel and Gretel.” Eggers was originally drawn to Blaschke because of his foreign-sounding last name, even though Blaschke was born in Westminster, California. Together, Eggers and Blaschke have applied their signature one-camera approach to all three of their feature collaborations. Most contemporary film productions—especially of this size—are filmed using multiple cameras per scene, both for coverage and safety, but Blaschke and Eggers’s singular results on The Witch and The Lighthouse suggested that their unconventional approach would also work for The Northman. Still, not being able to visit and plan around the film’s locations required a considerable amount of extra storyboarding and pre-planning.

*You have talked about how, in general, the priority in your work is to reduce everything—camera movements, lighting, etc.—to its essential elements. How did you apply it to The Northman?

Robert:* In most scenes that are one shot—and the majority of scenes are [taken in] one shot—a lot of the work that Jarin and I are doing together is rewriting the scene to remove unessential story beats and then reordering the remaining beats so that we can show everything we need to show in a single camera movement. In fact, we [filmed] a handful of small scenes that we [originally] planned on filming in two or three shots, but we got so used to doing one-rs, or long takes, that on the day of the shot we decided, “Let’s just shoot it as a one-r.”

*Jarin:* It would be a different movie if we did everything in three shots instead of one. There’s a lot of stuff happening in this movie, and it’s all action. Rob’s first email [to me] had a list of movie references. I remember he also mentioned [wanting] a lot of long takes with “a lot of **** going on” [with] lots of dense camera frames—really, it’s a lot of work over half a year (or more) just to line all that up in a logical way so that you can have deceptively simple shots.

*Robert:* We learned a lot making this movie. When we wrapped, Ethan Hawke put his arms around me and Jarin and said, “Congratulations, guys, you can now do anything that you want. You’ve done everything you can do in a movie except for car crashes, but you didn’t want to do that anyway, Rob.” As he left, Jarin and I turned to each other and thought, Yeah, now we’re able to make the movie we just made.

*Jarin:* You have to be ready to go too far to know where the right level is. If you’re not prepared to go too far, you’ll never know if you went far enough.

*Robert:* Not that this was some experiment in going too far. We made the movie we set out to make, but it was definitely extreme.

*During interior scenes, there’s a lot of single-source lighting. Everything revolves around a large fireplace or hearth in a lot of your sets. How did you shoot in a cramped, dimly lit environment with fluid camera movements while also illuminating all the details you wanted to be seen?

Robert:* One scene where single-source lighting really worked in our favor is in Queen Gudrún’s bedroom, when Amleth makes himself known to his mother and she tells him her backstory, which is not what he’s expecting. The fireplace is in front of her, so she’s front-lit when she first finds out who he is; she’s vulnerable. Then, as she starts to tell her story, she crosses the fire and she becomes underlit, like a Boris Karloff monster. She looks totally demonic. Then, when she’s trying to be seductive, she’s backlit and looks as beautiful as possible. That was really cool, though other scenes were more challenging.

*Jarin:* My tendency is to go for naturalism because that’s how my brain works. I don’t know how to do the studio standard of three-point lighting. I just don’t think of things that way. The Northman is also an unusual case. Normally, you have to ask questions like, What would the room have in it? [The answer is] usually a window, which is great, but Vikings didn’t have windows in their homes. You’d also normally be able to use something simple to light a room, like a lamp. You’d place that at the right spot or have a single window, but in this case there’s only a fire, [which is] always on the floor [and] always exactly in the middle of every frickin’ room. Period.

*Robert:* For scenes like the one in the hut where the female slaves sleep, which we discussed to no end, the fire in there was raging in order to get exposure on the people who are asleep in the scene, [and it looked] unrealistic. We used these massive lighting rigs that Jarin designed for an early scene in King Aurvandil’s Great Hall in Hrafnsey. They were later digitally replaced with plates of real fires. If the fire were that big with everyone wearing wool and fur, everyone would have died, but we needed to get exposure in there, so we used these lighting rigs.

*Jarin:* For the Great Hall scene, I think we had a lighting rig with ninety bulbs on one side, and ninety bulbs on the other. There were also sixty builds on another side, and sixty on the opposite side. That’s about three hundred bulbs to light this space. And we used 500-watt bulbs.

*Robert:* That was basically the only light source, too [laughing].

*Robert mentioned that you were more inclined to use cranes and dollies, in general, and that a Steadicam camera was only reluctantly used to stabilize your camera’s movements for the Knattleikr game scene. Why do you generally prefer cranes and dollies?

Jarin:* A director, or whoever is leading you through this experience, has to be a leader. You are in their hands, so they need to be ahead of you, not figuring it out with you. I don’t buy that visceral handheld camera approach to shooting action. I like to know that the filmmaker knows more than I do, rather than just being reactive. They should be telling you where to look, not just what I would look at if I stumbled on a crazy situation and couldn’t make heads or tails of it. That’s just my thing. There should be some intention behind what you’re looking at. Using a Steadicam makes me feel like I’m floating in space, so for a formally composed [film] like The Northman, using dollies and cranes felt right.

*Robert:* That is, it felt right to not use a Steadicam.

*Jarin:* Yes. Everything has its limits though, even cranes, which blow around in the wind. We learned a lot about cranes on this movie.

*Robert:* I definitely would say that whenever you can use a rigid crane, use a rigid crane. That would be my recommendation.

*Did you prefer to use a rigid crane because of the wind and the bad weather during exterior scenes?

Robert:* It’s fine to use a telescopic crane. They just tend to break down from the weather.

*Jarin:* A technocrane tends to blow over more because it’s not porous, like a conventional crane. The wind hits a rigid crane differently than a technocrane. It’s easier with a rigid crane because the wind doesn’t catch it as much, whereas a technocrane becomes a big, fat sail. On The Lighthouse, the first time we ever used the technocrane, which has a longer length than most cranes, we thought, Oh, technocrane, where have you been all our lives? We were able to climb around rocks and make the movie. But for The Northman, the wind created problems when we used technocranes.

*Robert:* Our [film] crew on The Northman had previously worked on [films such as] Star Wars, James Bond, Ridley Scott, etc., so we had a crew who was able to execute our crazy ideas. Jarin would come up with something, and they’d say, “We did something kind of like this on the third Harry Potter movie; maybe we could do this.” That was invaluable for us.

*Jarin:* Yeah, what a resource [the crew was], because it was all just theory for us. They were fully onboard to try to solve all of our problems.

*Robert, you have said that you weren’t interested in doing a movie set in modern times. Jarin, do you feel the same way, given your mutual preference and interest in using only one camera at a time?

Robert:* Jarin would be more interested in doing a contemporary movie. I have no interest.

*Jarin:* I don’t know what it is, but I’ve always been obsessed with other places, other times. I guess, for me, filmmaking is learning about what’s not directly at hand. It should give you a sense of discovery. It’s hard to articulate, but if I made nothing but period films, I’d be happy, for sure. Maybe I’m an escapist at heart. When you film a movie in a contemporary setting, it’s almost like there are so many light sources; everything’s so noisy and so complex. Just give me a room with a window, the seasons of the year, the times of day, and different weather. That is more than enough variety for me. I would love to just go deep and perfect that. It can be overwhelming when you throw in all the clutter and all the mess that we have now. I try to do less things as well as I can.

*Robert:* I just don’t have any interest in making a contemporary movie. To me, it’s fun to re-create a world. Choosing wallpaper samples for a contemporary thing just sounds awful. The idea of having to shoot a cell phone . . .

*Jarin:* It’s depressing.

*Robert:* Yeah. The idea of photographing a car is pretty bad, but having to shoot a cell phone . . .

*Jarin:* Or seeing people typing out emails?

*Robert:* I’m interested in the stories that I’m interested in telling more than I’m interested in being a filmmaker. I would rather write a book or paint a painting about something that I am into than make a contemporary film—not that it would be any good, nor would anyone want to buy it, or see it, or give a **** about it.

The author, Simon Abrams, conducted each interview to bring the many incredible parts of Robert Eggers' vision together into a cohesive whole. Abrams is a NYC film critic and author. In addition to co-writing Guillermo del Toro’s The Devil’s Backbone with Matt Zoller Seitz (also from Insight Editions), Simon’s reviews and features can be found at the New York Times, RogerEbert.com, and The Wrap.com.

The below cover is not the final reveal, so stay tuned to see what gorgeous image will encase the story of The Northman: A Call To The Gods. The new Insight Editions book from Simon & Schuster fascinating interviews with the cast and crew have been compiled by author Simon Abrams, along with inspiring storyboards and exclusive behind-the-scenes photographs that lay bare the world of the Vikings, as well as their customs and traditions which inspired Eggers to craft his latest revenge-soaked saga. The Northman: A Call to the Gods makes the perfect companion for film fans and Viking history enthusiasts.

Source:  https://screenrant.com/the-northman-a-call-to-the-god-exclusive/

via


----------



## Santress

Recently shared on instagram (May 8, 2022):




*dwalliams*  Fish & chips @theregencyrestaurant with Alexander Skarsgard & @edgarwright






*dwalliams*  Ah Ha! @iamkevbish






*edgarwright*  Just an average Sunday evening with @dwalliams, Alexander Skarsgard, @iamkevbish, @richiestarzec and … ALAN GORDON PARTRIDGE.


----------



## sdkitty

I listened to the podcast of Alex being interviewed by Terry Gross on Fresh Air today.  He has a very good sense of humor, seems very nice and his English is perfect - no accent.  very enjoyable


----------



## sdkitty

can anyone explain how a Swedish man speaks English with no accent?


----------



## Santress

sdkitty said:


> can anyone explain how a Swedish man speaks English with no accent?


I think his dialect training over the years has really stuck with him.

New photo shared today (May 12, 2022) of Alex with Stellan, Valter & Eija in Stockholm:




*dioramathemovie*  3/3 from the Diorama popup ❤


----------



## aerohead21

I haven’t visited an Askars fansite in so long because every time I visit one it seems there is so much negativity…
That said, HOW WONDERFUL  Alex is going to be a dad, he has a partner who is on the same level as him, and he just released his major project ❤️ Way to go Alex  Too bad he’s leaving America. I do remember reading once though that when said he would have kids he would raise them in Sweden.


----------



## aerohead21

aerohead21 said:


> I haven’t visited an Askars fansite in so long because every time I visit one it seems there is so much negativity…
> That said, HOW WONDERFUL  Alex is going to be a dad, he has a partner who is on the same level as him, and he just released his major project ❤ Way to go Alex  Too bad he’s leaving America. I do remember reading once though that when said he would have kids he would raise them in Sweden.



I mean…you guys remember back when he was with Bos and we were hearing rumors of an epic Viking movie??? This has been a long time in the making


----------



## sdkitty

aerohead21 said:


> I haven’t visited an Askars fansite in so long because every time I visit one it seems there is so much negativity…
> That said, HOW WONDERFUL  Alex is going to be a dad, he has a partner who is on the same level as him, and he just released his major project ❤ Way to go Alex  Too bad he’s leaving America. I do remember reading once though that when said he would have kids he would raise them in Sweden.


who is his partner?
I did a search and didn't find anything current


----------



## aerohead21

sdkitty said:


> who is his partner?
> I did a search and didn't find anything current



Looks like Tuva. It’s not exactly hidden. They just don’t talk about it publicly, which is one of the reasons I personally like them together. They seem to be on the same page about the media’s involvement in their personal lives.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

sdkitty said:


> can anyone explain how a Swedish man speaks English with no accent?





Santress said:


> *I think his dialect training over the years has really stuck with him.*
> 
> New photo shared today (May 12, 2022) of Alex with Stellan, Valter & Eija in Stockholm:
> 
> View attachment 5401337
> 
> 
> *dioramathemovie* 3/3 from the Diorama popup ❤




Dialect and speech coaches are a must for accents, even if you're not in acting. Even in the US we've still got such strong regional accents that I know people who went to a speech coach to flatten out their Boston or Southern accents. 



aerohead21 said:


> Looks like Tuva. It’s not exactly hidden. They just don’t talk about it publicly, which is one of the reasons I personally like them together. They seem to be on the same page about the media’s involvement in their personal lives.


He's with a fellow artistic Swede who is also super private. She's also age-appropriate, which I'm sure must be a surprise for those who kept thinking he'd end up with a 20 something blonde fashioninista.
I think he and Tuva are well matched.


----------



## Santress

New project announced today (May 13, 2022):

*Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi*

By Brent Lang

Alexander Skarsgard will star in “The Tiger” as the leader of a group of men tasked with protecting the endangered cats from poachers and loggers.

The actor recently headlined the blood-drenched viking epic “The Northman,” receiving a great deal of attention for his physical transformation into a chiseled Norse avenger. He will team here with Ukrainian filmmaker Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi, who wrote and will direct “The Tiger” based on the book by John Vaillant. Slaboshpytskyi previously directed 2014’s “The Tribe,” a critically-heralded story about a school for the deaf that was done entirely in Ukrainian sign language, with no subtitles.

Dane DeHaan, who played the Green Goblin in “The Amazing Spider-Man 2” and will soon appear in Christopher Nolan’s “Oppenheimer,” is also attached to appear in “The Tiger.” He can currently be seen in Antonio Campos’ endlessly binge-able HBO Max drama “The Staircase.”

Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi

Skarsgard’s credits also include his Emmy-winning work in “Big Little Lies” and his starring role in the box office hit “Godzilla vs. Kong.”

Darren Aronofsky and Protozoa are producing “The Tiger,” along with Plan B and Wild Bunch International. The Veterans will launch sales on the project at the Cannes Film Festival. CAA Media Finance is co-representing North American rights.

Set in snowy far east Russia in the late ’90s and based on a true story, the film follows Vanzin (Skarsgard) as his sense of duty is tested when he’s charged with hunting down and exterminating a tiger that killed a poacher in self-defense. If a deal closes, DeHaan will portray Kanchuga, a young environmental scientist and newest member of the team.

“I am so excited to make this film, and am overwhelmed with admiration towards the team that has rallied behind it. I’ve worked on the story of ‘The Tiger’ for a very long time, and the chance to see it realized is a dream come true,” said Slaboshpytskyi. “Darren is a producer of singular taste and talent, and Alexander and Dane are once-in-a-lifetime stars. I can’t imagine a better or more brilliant group of people as collaborators.”

Skarsgard is represented by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson, Teller, Hoberman, Newman, Warren, and Richmond; DeHaan is represented by CAA and MGMT Entertainment; Slaboshpytskyi is represented by CAA and Lee Stobby Entertainment; Protozoa is represented by CAA; and Plan B is represented by CAA.

Source:  https://variety.com/2022/film/marke...the-tiger-myroslav-slaboshpytskyi-1235266732/

via



Fan pic from *The Northman* premiere (April 18, 2022, Los Angeles):




*carnivalkid07*  #AlexanderSkarsgard #JackMcbrayer @thenorthmanfilm #TheNorthMan #TheNorthManFilm #TheNorthManPremiere


----------



## StarrLady

Santress said:


> New project announced today (May 13, 2022):
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi*
> 
> By Brent Lang
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard will star in “The Tiger” as the leader of a group of men tasked with protecting the endangered cats from poachers and loggers.
> 
> The actor recently headlined the blood-drenched viking epic “The Northman,” receiving a great deal of attention for his physical transformation into a chiseled Norse avenger. He will team here with Ukrainian filmmaker Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi, who wrote and will direct “The Tiger” based on the book by John Vaillant. Slaboshpytskyi previously directed 2014’s “The Tribe,” a critically-heralded story about a school for the deaf that was done entirely in Ukrainian sign language, with no subtitles.
> 
> Dane DeHaan, who played the Green Goblin in “The Amazing Spider-Man 2” and will soon appear in Christopher Nolan’s “Oppenheimer,” is also attached to appear in “The Tiger.” He can currently be seen in Antonio Campos’ endlessly binge-able HBO Max drama “The Staircase.”
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi
> 
> Skarsgard’s credits also include his Emmy-winning work in “Big Little Lies” and his starring role in the box office hit “Godzilla vs. Kong.”
> 
> Darren Aronofsky and Protozoa are producing “The Tiger,” along with Plan B and Wild Bunch International. The Veterans will launch sales on the project at the Cannes Film Festival. CAA Media Finance is co-representing North American rights.
> 
> Set in snowy far east Russia in the late ’90s and based on a true story, the film follows Vanzin (Skarsgard) as his sense of duty is tested when he’s charged with hunting down and exterminating a tiger that killed a poacher in self-defense. If a deal closes, DeHaan will portray Kanchuga, a young environmental scientist and newest member of the team.
> 
> “I am so excited to make this film, and am overwhelmed with admiration towards the team that has rallied behind it. I’ve worked on the story of ‘The Tiger’ for a very long time, and the chance to see it realized is a dream come true,” said Slaboshpytskyi. “Darren is a producer of singular taste and talent, and Alexander and Dane are once-in-a-lifetime stars. I can’t imagine a better or more brilliant group of people as collaborators.”
> 
> Skarsgard is represented by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson, Teller, Hoberman, Newman, Warren, and Richmond; DeHaan is represented by CAA and MGMT Entertainment; Slaboshpytskyi is represented by CAA and Lee Stobby Entertainment; Protozoa is represented by CAA; and Plan B is represented by CAA.
> 
> Source:  https://variety.com/2022/film/marke...the-tiger-myroslav-slaboshpytskyi-1235266732/
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Fan pic from *The Northman* premiere (April 18, 2022, Los Angeles):
> 
> View attachment 5402813
> 
> 
> *carnivalkid07*  #AlexanderSkarsgard #JackMcbrayer @thenorthmanfilm #TheNorthMan #TheNorthManFilm #TheNorthManPremiere



Great news! I really like this project, I love true stories about tigers and other animals. And it’s also good to hear that Darren Aronofsky and Plan B are producing. Plan B is Brad Pitt’s production company.


----------



## XxStellaxX

Hello everyone!  This is my first post on here. I've been lurking for a little while.

I'm a big fan of Alexander's work and I'm happy he's booking more acting roles.

I want to mention that on his IMDB page he not only has "The Tiger" in development, but also two other films in development right now. "Fever Heart" and one called "The Vanguard."
I don't believe I've seen anyone mention the latter two on here (I could be mistaken). The latter two have not been formally announced yet. The three new projects don't have details listed yet on imdb, unless you're an IMDBPro member - which I am not. 
Luckily, "The Tiger" has been announced to the media. So, we have some details. 

I wonder when they'll start filming "The Tiger." Sounds like a cool story. I think Dane DeHaan is an amazing actor as well.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

Santress said:


> New project announced today (May 13, 2022):
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi*
> 
> By Brent Lang
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard will star in “The Tiger” as the leader of a group of men tasked with protecting the endangered cats from poachers and loggers.
> 
> The actor recently headlined the blood-drenched viking epic “The Northman,” receiving a great deal of attention for his physical transformation into a chiseled Norse avenger. He will team here with Ukrainian filmmaker Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi, who wrote and will direct “The Tiger” based on the book by John Vaillant. Slaboshpytskyi previously directed 2014’s “The Tribe,” a critically-heralded story about a school for the deaf that was done entirely in Ukrainian sign language, with no subtitles.
> 
> Dane DeHaan, who played the Green Goblin in “The Amazing Spider-Man 2” and will soon appear in Christopher Nolan’s “Oppenheimer,” is also attached to appear in “The Tiger.” He can currently be seen in Antonio Campos’ endlessly binge-able HBO Max drama “The Staircase.”
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi
> 
> Skarsgard’s credits also include his Emmy-winning work in “Big Little Lies” and his starring role in the box office hit “Godzilla vs. Kong.”
> 
> Darren Aronofsky and Protozoa are producing “The Tiger,” along with Plan B and Wild Bunch International. The Veterans will launch sales on the project at the Cannes Film Festival. CAA Media Finance is co-representing North American rights.
> 
> Set in snowy far east Russia in the late ’90s and based on a true story, the film follows Vanzin (Skarsgard) as his sense of duty is tested when he’s charged with hunting down and exterminating a tiger that killed a poacher in self-defense. If a deal closes, DeHaan will portray Kanchuga, a young environmental scientist and newest member of the team.
> 
> “I am so excited to make this film, and am overwhelmed with admiration towards the team that has rallied behind it. I’ve worked on the story of ‘The Tiger’ for a very long time, and the chance to see it realized is a dream come true,” said Slaboshpytskyi. “Darren is a producer of singular taste and talent, and Alexander and Dane are once-in-a-lifetime stars. I can’t imagine a better or more brilliant group of people as collaborators.”
> 
> Skarsgard is represented by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson, Teller, Hoberman, Newman, Warren, and Richmond; DeHaan is represented by CAA and MGMT Entertainment; Slaboshpytskyi is represented by CAA and Lee Stobby Entertainment; Protozoa is represented by CAA; and Plan B is represented by CAA.
> 
> Source:  https://variety.com/2022/film/marke...the-tiger-myroslav-slaboshpytskyi-1235266732/
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Fan pic from *The Northman* premiere (April 18, 2022, Los Angeles):
> 
> View attachment 5402813
> 
> 
> *carnivalkid07*  #AlexanderSkarsgard #JackMcbrayer @thenorthmanfilm #TheNorthMan #TheNorthManFilm #TheNorthManPremiere




Sounds interesting.
I keep hoping we're going to get a comedy from him, but that just doesn't happen much, does it?



XxStellaxX said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post on here. I've been lurking for a little while.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Alexander's work and I'm happy he's booking more acting roles.
> 
> I want to mention that on his IMDB page he not only has "The Tiger" in development, but also two other films in development right now. "Fever Heart" and one called "The Vanguard."
> I don't believe I've seen anyone mention the latter two on here (I could be mistaken). The latter two have not been formally announced yet. The three new projects don't have details listed yet on imdb, unless you're an IMDBPro member - which I am not.
> Luckily, "The Tiger" has been announced to the media. So, we have some details.
> 
> I wonder when they'll start filming "The Tiger." Sounds like a cool story. I think Dane DeHaan is an amazing actor as well.


Welcome!

Many many many films get announced and then never get made. Fever Heart is one of those.

The Vanguard is the Viking story idea he sold some 10 years ago, and it never got made. But he mentions in many of the interviews promoting Northman that working on that with Eggers, some of the kernel of that movie came from Vanguard.

ETA: So we're not going to see Fever Heart and we won't see Vanguard because we got The Northman.


----------



## sdkitty

XxStellaxX said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post on here. I've been lurking for a little while.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Alexander's work and I'm happy he's booking more acting roles.
> 
> I want to mention that on his IMDB page he not only has "The Tiger" in development, but also two other films in development right now. "Fever Heart" and one called "The Vanguard."
> I don't believe I've seen anyone mention the latter two on here (I could be mistaken). The latter two have not been formally announced yet. The three new projects don't have details listed yet on imdb, unless you're an IMDBPro member - which I am not.
> Luckily, "The Tiger" has been announced to the media. So, we have some details.
> 
> I wonder when they'll start filming "The Tiger." Sounds like a cool story. I think Dane DeHaan is an amazing actor as well.


seems to me he's working a Lot.  He may not be quite a household name yet but seems to be doing great


----------



## aerohead21

I think that’s how he likes it. Work hard, make good content, live a happy life. The whole “household name” doesn’t seem his style.


----------



## XxStellaxX

BuckeyeChicago said:


> Sounds interesting.
> I keep hoping we're going to get a comedy from him, but that just doesn't happen much, does it?
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Many many many films get announced and then never get made. Fever Heart is one of those.
> 
> The Vanguard is the Viking story idea he sold some 10 years ago, and it never got made. But he mentions in many of the interviews promoting Northman that working on that with Eggers, some of the kernel of that movie came from Vanguard.
> 
> ETA: So we're not going to see Fever Heart and we won't see Vanguard because we got The Northman.


Thank you!
That makes sense. I wonder why he keeps those projects listed on his IMDB. If they aren't going to happen or one project became something else, why keep them listed as "in development"? Oh well! I hope he books more projects soon.  Looking forward to "The Tiger."


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> New project announced today (May 13, 2022):
> 
> *Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi*
> 
> By Brent Lang
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard will star in “The Tiger” as the leader of a group of men tasked with protecting the endangered cats from poachers and loggers.
> 
> The actor recently headlined the blood-drenched viking epic “The Northman,” receiving a great deal of attention for his physical transformation into a chiseled Norse avenger. He will team here with Ukrainian filmmaker Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi, who wrote and will direct “The Tiger” based on the book by John Vaillant. Slaboshpytskyi previously directed 2014’s “The Tribe,” a critically-heralded story about a school for the deaf that was done entirely in Ukrainian sign language, with no subtitles.
> 
> Dane DeHaan, who played the Green Goblin in “The Amazing Spider-Man 2” and will soon appear in Christopher Nolan’s “Oppenheimer,” is also attached to appear in “The Tiger.” He can currently be seen in Antonio Campos’ endlessly binge-able HBO Max drama “The Staircase.”
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard, Dane DeHaan Starring in ‘The Tiger’ From Ukrainian Director Myroslav Slaboshpytskyi
> 
> Skarsgard’s credits also include his Emmy-winning work in “Big Little Lies” and his starring role in the box office hit “Godzilla vs. Kong.”
> 
> Darren Aronofsky and Protozoa are producing “The Tiger,” along with Plan B and Wild Bunch International. The Veterans will launch sales on the project at the Cannes Film Festival. CAA Media Finance is co-representing North American rights.
> 
> Set in snowy far east Russia in the late ’90s and based on a true story, the film follows Vanzin (Skarsgard) as his sense of duty is tested when he’s charged with hunting down and exterminating a tiger that killed a poacher in self-defense. If a deal closes, DeHaan will portray Kanchuga, a young environmental scientist and newest member of the team.
> 
> “I am so excited to make this film, and am overwhelmed with admiration towards the team that has rallied behind it. I’ve worked on the story of ‘The Tiger’ for a very long time, and the chance to see it realized is a dream come true,” said Slaboshpytskyi. “Darren is a producer of singular taste and talent, and Alexander and Dane are once-in-a-lifetime stars. I can’t imagine a better or more brilliant group of people as collaborators.”
> 
> Skarsgard is represented by CAA and Hansen, Jacobson, Teller, Hoberman, Newman, Warren, and Richmond; DeHaan is represented by CAA and MGMT Entertainment; Slaboshpytskyi is represented by CAA and Lee Stobby Entertainment; Protozoa is represented by CAA; and Plan B is represented by CAA.
> 
> Source:  https://variety.com/2022/film/marke...the-tiger-myroslav-slaboshpytskyi-1235266732/
> 
> via
> 
> 
> 
> Fan pic from *The Northman* premiere (April 18, 2022, Los Angeles):
> 
> View attachment 5402813
> 
> 
> *carnivalkid07*  #AlexanderSkarsgard #JackMcbrayer @thenorthmanfilm #TheNorthMan #TheNorthManFilm #TheNorthManPremiere



 This is why I like him so much. He is showing solidarity with Ukrainian artists, without making a show of him doing it which makes his support sincere, rather than about being 'seen' as supportive.


----------



## BuckeyeChicago

aerohead21 said:


> I think that’s how he likes it. Work hard, make good content, live a happy life. The whole “household name” doesn’t seem his style.



I do think he's fine with where he is now, both professionally and personally. He's not a household name, but he still gets a good quality mix of offers: tv, indies, bigger budgets, etc. Plus he still does the occasional ad campaign and fashion show appearance.
He's not hurting for money or offers.
And his personal life seems more than fine




XxStellaxX said:


> Thank you!
> That makes sense. I wonder why he keeps those projects listed on his IMDB. If they aren't going to happen or one project became something else, why keep them listed as "in development"? Oh well! I hope he books more projects soon.  Looking forward to "The Tiger."


Anyone can edit IMBD, so unless someone on his team goes through occasionally and edits out the no longer active projects, they'll stay there.
https://help.imdb.com/article/imdb/...formation-on-imdb-come-from/GGD7NGF5X3ECFKNN#


----------



## sdkitty

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> This is why I like him so much. He is showing solidarity with Ukrainian artists, without making a show of him doing it which makes his support sincere, rather than about being 'seen' as supportive.


yes, he seems like a truly nice (for a lack of a better word) person


----------



## Santress

Shared today (May 15, 2022):

*hammarby_oldschool*  Crush the rodent  #hammarbyfotboll #bajen #hammarby #cifuentes #bajare #hammarbyoldschool


----------



## Santress

Cover of the upcoming book, T*he Northman: A Call To The Gods*:






			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/281160486_1237301930007476_111289535928076409_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=odyztGXmS5gAX80mFl9&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-4&ig_cache_key=MjgzOTgxODkzMTk4MDcyODAyNA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-4&oh=00_AT-08XFkneJ66_t5SDX3T-nlzrWoj8H5hte9C0V5rwNT8w&oe=62859B07&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The May 15, 2022 insta story of *sjon.the.author*









						Sjón (@sjon.the.author) • Instagram photos and videos
					

3,071 Followers, 1,254 Following, 121 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sjón (@sjon.the.author)




					www.instagram.com
				




Recently shared promo clip:

*thenorthmanfilm* "A stone-cold masterpiece."

#TheNorthman is in theaters and on demand NOW: link in bio.



Also found here:  (x)


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

Wonderful interview.


----------



## scarlet555

I may be late in the game, just watched the Northman over the weekend, I didn't like the movie and how it was made, despite being a fan.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> I may be late in the game, just watched the Northman over the weekend, I didn't like the movie and how it was made, despite being a fan.


for me, it's not really my genre and I don't like movies that are over two hours (generally).  why are they making so many long movies these days?  The Batman is three hours.


----------



## Santress

Pic shared today (May 18, 2022):




*empirebio*  One of our favorite Swedes stopped by this morning  Thank you for visiting Alexander Skarsgård - THE NORTHMAN is still on the program  #alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #empirebio # nørrebro


----------



## StarrLady

The Northman is #1 on VOD (sharing the spot with The Lost City and The Bad Guys). The Northman is #1 on iTunes.
It’s great that it’s doing so well on VOD.









						Three Movies Claim #1 VOD Slots and None Are Superhero Movies: Is This What Hope Feels Like?
					

Non-franchise films score at home — a welcome sign in an industry often dominated by one IP blockbuster at a time.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## Santress

Alex had a cameo in last night's season finale of *Atlanta* (May 19, 2022):




(x)

*Atlanta EP Breaks Down That Wild Celebrity Cameo in Van's Parisian Adventure
The surprisingly twisty Season 3 finale brought the comedy full circle*

by *Chancellor Agard*
May 19, 2022,

*Before the season premiered, Donald revealed Ryan Gosling was almost on the show. Was he supposed to play Alexander Skarsgård's part?*
Yes, this is the role we tried to get him to do — not to say that we settled for Alexander Skarsgård. I feel like there were like three people we were like, "Oh my gosh, it would be so perfect if we could [cast them." Alex was one of them. Ryan Gosling was one of them. I forget who else might have been in the mix. But, we were so lucky to get Alex. Now watching the episode, it couldn't have been anyone else but him. He commits so well to the comedy and self-deprecation. He's so funny to watch, and I can't wait for everyone to see him. [Laughs] Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. 

*In your mind, how does the Alexander Skarsgård character fit into what you wanted to explore in this episode but also in the season as a whole, because there have been several cameos?*
There wasn't anything deep to it other than we thought it would be funny. [Laughs]. That's just one of the things where it's like, "Wouldn't it be funny if we don't hear or see Van for a while and then we sort of crash-land into this new life that she's made for herself and she's friends with Alexander Skarsgård. How jarring and abrupt would that feel?" And the nature of their relationship being twisted and weird, and kind of unhealthy. That was just pure comedy. I think for a lot of those cameos, at least from my recollection, [came from asking], "Wouldn't it be funny if?" And then we just write it and see if we can do it. What you see is what you get.

*I especially loved the detail of him being obsessed with Ashanti's "Rock Wit U" and wondering if Ashanti and Nelly were still together. How did you come up with that?  *
It's a good one. I love hearing him say that. When I wrote it, I wrote "Say It Right" by Nelly Furtado. I think we weren't able to do it for rights issues and I think that Nelly Furtado ultimately passed on it being included in the episode for personal reasons, which is completely fair and I respect. Donald and I went back and forth quite a bit about what the song could be. We had a pretty big list of songs that could work, but then ultimately, the Ashanti is perfect because number one, I love the song, but it also has that mid-2000s field to it that we wanted to go for. Like this idea of Alexander Skarsgård is getting tipsy in his hotel room, not necessarily listening to the song of the day, but it's almost like he's racking his brain and going back in the catalog. It felt weirdly right and added some depth to the character.

Source:  https://www.tvguide.com/news/atlant...d-celebrity-cameo-in-vans-parisian-adventure/


----------



## Santress

BTS pic from filming *Atlanta* shared today (May 20, 2022):




*adriyanrae* [ atlanta paris dump part I ] 1. 3/4th of the #Squad @xoshroq @fashionspitta 2. Shout out to hair @shunikat who had my wrapped in a bonnet & hood while filming in the rain in the French projects. Hair stayed laid ‍♀ 3. Legendary minds at work? Or discussing something random like how many croissants they ate that day? We’ll never know 4. The bread hit me in the face at least twice 5. This view was from a balcony of a hotel room that was at least 50,000£ per night . It was freakin BEAUTIFUL! (I made Alex take the video because he’s taller lol ) 6. Wrapped my first day on set. Nice little 16 hour day that I wouldn’t have changed for anything! 7. From floor to ceiling this place was ART! Bonjour *8.* *This happened. He said “This is too beautiful. Someone’s gotta get proposed to… “  Why is he as tall as me while on one knee *9. We have an R&B album coming out with smash single: Baguettes & Chains ft #ChildishGambino 10. This view made me cry. Thank you @zaziebeetz for catching this moment.
With all that being said. If you haven’t watched the season finale of @atlantafx & caught up on @hulu what are you doin baybeeee?! Get to it! with love | with light | -A.Rae _____________________________________________ #LoveandLight #AdriyanRae #ARae #Atlanta



+ a brief clip of Alex in Atlanta. 

*ashantinews*  Ashanti was mentioned in last nights season 3 finale of @AtlantaFX. #AlexanderSkarsgard (playing a version of himself) dances around to “Rock Wit U”.

The episode was written/directed by #DonaldGlover

#ashanti #rockwitu #atlanta #atlantafx


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

BTS pic/video shared today (May 23, 2022) from filming *Atlanta*:







*adriyanrae*  [ paris dump pt 2 ] because of course there’s more. So here we go. 1. Parisian Destiny’s Child. ‍♀️ 2. The art in this museum & @fashionspitta  3. It’s the way Shanice caught the wind blowing my blouse for me 4. Caught @zaziebeetz slippin. Who sleeps this beautifully?!  5. It was a moment & it needed to be captured ‍♀️ 6. Gang Gang  7. Hands down top 2 best views I’ve ever seen. *8. This video cracks me up every time  9. We aren’t engaged but it is all love. He’s pretty awesome * 10. Muah  Im pretty sure this was taken while Alex was somewhere in a leopard speedo . Okay go stream all episode of @atlantafx Season 3 now on @hulu! *cue homie from Everest College commercial* “You sittin on the couch all day anyhow. Might as well stream all of Season 3 of @atlantafx on @hulu now” ❤️ with love | with light | -A.Rae ____________________________________________ #LoveandLight #AdriyanRae #ARae


----------



## Ludwig

StarrLady said:


> Wonderful interview.



I went back and watched.  It was a great interview.  Wonderful host with insightful comments.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## aerohead21

You can see he really loves acting. It makes my heart happy. It’s funny that he describes himself as the serious one in real life but he seems so playful.


----------



## Santress

Pic shared today (May 26, 2022):




*charlesdickenspubsodermalm*  When Skarsgård is in Sweden it is clear he is on Dickens @thealexanderskarsgard


----------



## XxStellaxX

Alexander looks great. I wonder if he shaved his head for a new role.
I see on another forum about Alexander that people are wondering if he's a dad yet.
It made me think, we'll probably only find out if he's pictured pushing a stroller sometime soon or if someone in his family accidentally slips up. I also wonder if a cheeky reporter will directly ask him about it in a future interview. I'm just thinking out loud.
I wonder if, when and how we'll get confirmation. Eventually we will. It's none of our business, but I'm curious.


----------



## gneerowblack

Santress said:


> Pic shared today (May 26, 2022):
> 
> View attachment 5412775
> 
> 
> *charlesdickenspubsodermalm*  When Skarsgård is in Sweden it is clear he is on Dickens @thealexanderskarsgard




This photo is so sexy for some reason.


----------



## gneerowblack

XxStellaxX said:


> Alexander looks great. I wonder if he shaved his head for a new role.
> I see on another forum about Alexander that people are wondering if he's a dad yet.
> It made me think, we'll probably only find out if he's pictured pushing a stroller sometime soon or if someone in his family accidentally slips up. I also wonder if a cheeky reporter will directly ask him about it in a future interview. I'm just thinking out loud.
> I wonder if, when and how we'll get confirmation. Eventually we will. It's none of our business, but I'm curious.



Why would a new daddy be at a bar getting drunk? Gustaf posted about his daughter. Alex seems very unserious. Or maybe he’s an alcoholic.


----------



## XxStellaxX

gneerowblack said:


> Why would a new daddy be at a bar getting drunk? Gustaf posted about his daughter. Alex seems very unserious. Or maybe he’s an alcoholic.


He could be celebrating? Lol.  

What's strange to me is, he hasn't stayed anywhere for more than a week during the month of May and promo for The Northman has been over since the very end of April. Maybe he had to travel for other work reasons. 

Anyway, Alexander is very private. And drinking is a popular activity for many Swedes. You also have to remember, Gustaf didn't post about his daughter for a whole year.

We're not going to know what's really going on with Alexander unless he wants us to know. And he clearly doesn't want us to know about his personal life.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Have to say, not loving the sportswear and flip flop, wooly hat combo that he seems to be wearing a lot these days. The saving grace is that he has groomed feet though. Like the buzz cut though!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## scarlet555

beautiful man!


----------



## Ludwig

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Have to say, not loving the sportswear and flip flop, wooly hat combo that he seems to be wearing a lot these days. The saving grace is that he has groomed feet though. Like the buzz cut though!


I like the buzz cut too


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Pic from the Los Angeles premiere of *The Northman* (April 18, 2022) shared today (June 7, 2022) on instagram:






			https://scontent-ber1-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/286483002_686768882429583_6976008370481209952_n.jpg?stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ber1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=n50XvWW8d3EAX9JITBU&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-5&ig_cache_key=Mjg1NTcxNzU0Mjg2MTEyMjY2MA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-5&oh=00_AT87MFHK-9f5aNFyFHn4DErp5MG6rKI1NbJE-NgdBrTFkQ&oe=62A1FB5E&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The June 7, 2022 insta story of *lilyannbird*









						Lily Bird (@lilyannbird) • Instagram photos and videos
					

126 Followers, 39 Following, 4 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Lily Bird (@lilyannbird)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

Another bts pic shared today (June 9, 2022) from filming *Atlanta*:




*fashionspitta*  ATLANTA SEASON 3 FINALE.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Another bts pic shared today (June 9, 2022) from filming *Atlanta*:
> 
> View attachment 5421999
> 
> 
> *fashionspitta*  ATLANTA SEASON 3 FINALE.



Beautiful and stylish cast xxx


----------



## StarrLady

On Alex’s IMDb page, The Tiger has moved from “in development” (on the side of the page) to “pre-production” (on the main part of the page). This seems to indicate that filming time is not too far off. And his character’s name will be Vanzin.









						Alexander Skarsgård - IMDb
					

Alexander Skarsgård. Actor: The Legend of Tarzan. Alexander Johan Hjalmar Skarsgård was born in Stockholm, Sweden and is the eldest son of famed actor Stellan Skarsgård. Among his siblings are actors Gustaf Skarsgård, Bill Skarsgård, and Valter Skarsgård. For most of his formative years, his...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

From the Italian photocall for *The Northman* (April 1, 2022):




*matteonardone_photo*  Alexander Skarsgård
[Rome, april 2022]
.
#matteonardonephoto #alexanderskarsgard #actor #cinema #cinemaphotography #portrait #sweden #rome #italy









*matteonardone_photo*  Alexander Skarsgård
[Rome, april 2022]
.
#matteonardonephoto #alexanderskarsgard #ritratti #actor #cinema #cinemaphotography #portraits #sweden #rome #italy #portraitphotography


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Shared today (June 23, 2022):

*Alexander Skarsgård Is Playing A ‘Werner Herzog-Type’ In A ‘Documentary Now!’ Episode Written By John Mulaney*

Many of 2022’s most-anticipated shows have already premiered (Stranger Things, Hacks, the Muppets episode of Holey Moley), but don’t forget about Documentary Now!. The mockumentary series on IFC, created by Fred Armisen, Bill Hader, Seth Meyers, and Rhys Thomas, is “basically perfect,” although you can get rid of the qualifier for season three’s “Original Cast Album: Co-Op”: it is perfect (more like Richard KING).

The episode was written by Meyers and John Mulaney, who worked on another episode for season four. It’s based on Werner Herzog’s Fitzcarraldo, which the comedian described on Late Night with Seth Meyers as a “narrative film” about his “actual film crew [moving] a steamship over the mountains of part of the Amazon River, which was very hard and crazy to do.” There’s also a very good documentary about the making of the film, Burden of Dreams. The Documentary Now! episode stars Alexander Skarsgård as a “Werner Herzog-type who is trying to make a CBS network multicam in the middle of suburbia.” He has to “fly in a studio audience from Van Nuys, Calfornia” to make it work

Source:  https://uproxx.com/tv/john-mulaney-werner-herzog-documentary-now/

Here is John Mulaney talking about it on Late Night with Seth Meyers:


----------



## Santress

Another from Italy (April 1, 2022):




*matteonardone_photo*  Alexander Skarsgård
[Rome, april 2022]

#matteonardonephoto #alexanderskarsgard #actor #cinema #cinemaphotography #sweden #portrait #rome #italy



Shared today (June 26, 2022):




*lottathyni*  What a wonderful weekend! Thank you to all the nice people who contributed to a fantastic fun birthday party!  today I celebrated my birthday with a football match ⚽️ Hammarby - Häcken together with 26,000 Hammarby fans! Thank you @ pernillis1 and @ rogerer146 for a warm  and wonderful day !! ⚽️ Ended with a meeting with a hammarbyare, Alexander Skarsgård. I finally posted on @ a selfie  Go Sunday on you and thank you for all the nice congratulations, everyone warms nicely in the heart ♥ ️ Hug Lotta

#birthday mingling #celebrate #birthday #football #hammarby #friends #life


----------



## Santress

Shared today (June 27, 2022):





			https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m51/1A48B7700B3415DCCB08CE8E73A840AA_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=104&vs=2218116151689225_1854165686&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYRGlnX3hwdl9wZXJtYW5lbnQvMUE0OEI3NzAwQjM0MTVEQ0NCMDhDRThFNzNBODQwQUFfdmlkZW9fZGFzaGluaXQubXA0FQACyAEAFQAYJEdDU0ZVeEUydVdhMEx2SUFBRS1QSUtsWFUyZEhicGt3QUFBRhUCAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJszkkM6njsdAFQIoAkMzLBdALgAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&_nc_rid=33ccf86020&ccb=9-4&oe=62BC0FA4&oh=00_AT_-mv95NF07mooLY8OcuLPRhsPrAwGynV6em1pWr3rD5w&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The June 27, 2022 insta story of *bajenclubsofia*









						Bajen Club Sofia (@bajenclubsofia) • Instagram photos and videos
					

6,711 Followers, 336 Following, 241 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Bajen Club Sofia (@bajenclubsofia)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Santress said:


> Another from Italy (April 1, 2022):
> 
> View attachment 5435217
> 
> 
> *matteonardone_photo*  Alexander Skarsgård
> [Rome, april 2022]
> 
> #matteonardonephoto #alexanderskarsgard #actor #cinema #cinemaphotography #sweden #portrait #rome #italy
> 
> 
> 
> Shared today (June 26, 2022):
> 
> View attachment 5435219
> 
> 
> *lottathyni*  What a wonderful weekend! Thank you to all the nice people who contributed to a fantastic fun birthday party!  today I celebrated my birthday with a football match ⚽ Hammarby - Häcken together with 26,000 Hammarby fans! Thank you @ pernillis1 and @ rogerer146 for a warm  and wonderful day !! ⚽ Ended with a meeting with a hammarbyare, Alexander Skarsgård. I finally posted on @ a selfie  Go Sunday on you and thank you for all the nice congratulations, everyone warms nicely in the heart ♥ ️ Hug Lotta
> 
> #birthday mingling #celebrate #birthday #football #hammarby #friends #life



He's such a sweet heart! I'm sure he made the birthday even more special xx


----------



## Santress

A little bit of news about *Succession*, S4 shared today by IndieWire (June 27, 2022):

*‘Succession’ Starts Production on Season 4, Alexander Skarsgård Set as Main Waystar Contender*

Season 4 has officially started production in New York City.

It takes a few Gregs to make a Tomlette, and it seems that after three seasons, Waystar Royco may be nearing its demise.

HBO confirmed that “Succession” Season 4 is officially underway, and the upcoming season has a very intriguing hint at the fate of the Roy family following that jaw-dropping Season 3 finale.

The sale of the media conglomerate, led by Logan Roy (Brian Cox) and targeted by disowned son Kendall Roy (Jeremy Strong) in a coup, is underway. The 10-episode season will center on the sale of Waystar Royco to tech visionary Lukas Matsson (Alexander Skarsgård) as it moves ever closer.

The logline for the HBO series reads: “The prospect of this seismic sale provokes existential angst and familial division among the Roys as they anticipate what their lives will look like once the deal is completed. A power struggle ensues as the family weighs up a future where their cultural and political weight is severely curtailed.”

Production will be starting in New York City. There is no word yet if Season 4 will similarly go international as Season 3 did.

Source:  https://www.indiewire.com/2022/06/succession-season-4-production-hbo-1234737077/


----------



## StarrLady

Awesome!


----------



## Santress

Twitter sighting shared today (July 8, 2022):




Bozeman Diary Day 2: Sitting at a cafe and Alexander Skarsgaard just sat down in front of me. He's speaking in Swedish loudly to a bald man. He's wearing red socks.




Ill post photo when he’s gone so as not to disturb him. 

Funnily this is second time this has happened w same actor. Other time at The Oaks in LA. And even funnier I used to work for his agent and spoke w him on phone several times!

Why him G-d?




Photographic proof


----------



## scarlet555

StarrLady said:


> Awesome!




Got pretty excited about this for Alexander Skarsgard, until I saw  Zoe Kravitz’s nomination… for ’the batman’-what a bore Batman was... and her character was… not phenomenal at all… if anyone from Batman was to be nominated, it should have been Robert Pattinson… though the script was also long and at times pointless, he was superb in it….


----------



## Santress

Congrats to Alex on his Emmy nom! 

That’s a go on GoJo. Congratulations to Alexander Skarsgård of
@Succession on his #Emmys2022 nomination for Outstanding Guest Actor in a Drama Series.


----------



## scarlet555

Santress said:


> Congrats to Alex on his Emmy nom!
> 
> That’s a go on GoJo. Congratulations to Alexander Skarsgård of
> @Succession on his #Emmys2022 nomination for Outstanding Guest Actor in a Drama Series.




He is first an actor, who happens to be a star and a very good actor at that.  Some stars cannot act...  He is too underrated, lovely man and appears so humble and chill.


----------



## Santress

Recent pics of Alex in New York (July 11, 2022):












Source:  AlexanderSkarsgard FB Group/AlexanderSkarsgarded tumblr


----------



## Santress

Recent pics of Alex at the wedding of Jonas & Julia Wittenmark in Bozeman, Montana (shared on July 10, 2022):





*boutrosgalli*  Relationships won in Brooklyn and celebrated tonight under Montana skies. Congrats Jonas and Julia. I love you!


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Even when he's not trying he is looking like a god!


----------



## scarlet555

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Even when he's not trying he is looking like a god!


Truly, he looks good with Tshirt and regular pants!


----------



## dbmit

If the baby isn't in the picture, what's the big deal about sharing it? PLEASE. I need evidence


----------



## Santress

A pic of Alex recently shared by *Polestar Sverige*:





Meanwhile in Stockholm: Another star is going electric. Thank you Alexander Skarsgård for making an electric choice. We hope you enjoy your Polestar 2.
#PolestarCars #polestar2 #Södermalm #Performance

Source:  PolestarSverige Facebook (x)


----------



## Santress

Another pic from *Polestar*:





Source:  *polestarcars* insta stories via *SPACpicks* twitter

$PSNY another star goes electric


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Shared today (July 28, 2022):

*Michael Shannon Sets Ensemble For Directorial Debut ‘Eric Larue’*

Judy Greer, Paul Sparks, Alison Pill, Tracy Letts, Annie Parisse, Kate Arrington and Alexander Skarsgard are set to star in the adaptation of Eric Larue, with Michael Shannon making his directorial debut on the film that is currently in production.

Written by Brett Neveu, the film is based on Neveu’s play of the same name and follows the mother of a 17-year-old boy, who shot and killed three of his classmates. As she faces a meeting of the mothers of the other boys, and a long-delayed visit to her son in prison, the story becomes not about the violence but about what we choose to think and do in order to survive trauma.

Source:  https://deadline.com/2022/07/michael-shannon-judy-greer-alexander-skarsgard-eric-larue-1235080175/


----------



## Santress

A glimpse of Alex in *Documentary Now!*:

Documentary Now! New Season in October | IFC:   Now, more than ever, the world needs #DocumentaryNow. Season 53 premieres this October on IFC and AMC+.


----------



## StarrLady

Eric Larue starts filming next week.









						Michael Shannon film, starring Alexander Skarsgard and Judy Greer, starts rolling next week | Port City Daily
					

CC BY-SA 4.0 WILMINGTON — Making his return to the Port City less than five months after exiting, actor Michael Shannon — who will portray George Jones in the upcoming Paramount series “George and…




					portcitydaily.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Shared today (August 10, 2022):




Alexander Skarsgaard stars in the @documentarynow spoof of #BurdenOfDreams (which was about Werner Herzog's production of #Fitzcarraldo) "There are no un-intriguing photos of Alexander Skarsgaard" says  @sethmeyers #TCA22












Exhibits A-D  @documentarynow #TCA22






*official_tca*  Can you believe #DocumentaryNow is entering it’s 53rd season? Look for the premiere October 19 on @ifc and @amcplus. Thanks to exec producers Seth Meyers, Fred Armisen, Alex Buono and Rhys Thomas for joining us at #TCA22 to preview the new season.


----------



## Santress

Recent fan pics from NC (August 20, 2022):




*jessjames.co*  What an exciting start to my Saturday! I think I’m still shaking a little, I got so excited  Alex Skarsgärd (True Blood, Big Little Lies)  spotting at @satellitebarandlounge  along with the wonderful @missjudygreer (excited to see you at the shop again soon ) and Michael Shannon enjoying @blocktaco  +  Feels very Hollywood East right about now. Keep it coming!







			https://scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m78/85415AD0A5B93E0DEED18470B2168695_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJxZV9ncm91cHMiOiJbXCJpZ193ZWJfZGVsaXZlcnlfdnRzX290ZlwiXSIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidnRzX3ZvZF91cmxnZW4uNzIwLnN0b3J5LmJhc2VsaW5lIn0&_nc_ht=scontent-hel3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=107&vs=1201431580695583_4293438441&_nc_vs=HBkcFQIYUWlnX3hwdl9wbGFjZW1lbnRfcGVybWFuZW50X3YyLzg1NDE1QUQwQTVCOTNFMERFRUQxODQ3MEIyMTY4Njk1X3ZpZGVvX2Rhc2hpbml0Lm1wNBUAAsgBACgAGAAbAYgHdXNlX29pbAExFQAAJoKJ0t37gOA%2FFQIoAkMzLBdAFAAAAAAAABgSZGFzaF9iYXNlbGluZV8xX3YxEQB16AcA&ccb=9-4&oe=6304E546&oh=00_AT9dnfoe4_0BIaeUPpRmaxNV1QVsQQ_7sQq0hts1mNNduw&_nc_sid=276363&dl=1
		


Source:  The August 20, 2022 insta story of *jessjames.co*






						Jess James + Co. Vintage (@jessjames.co) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## Santress

New character poster shared today of Alex in *The Kingdom Exodus* (August 23, 2022):





Source:  https://trustnordisk.com/movie/the-kingdom-exodus



			https://trustnordisk.com/fileadmin/user_upload/movies/Z2101/public/poster/AlexanderSkarsgaard_1_Portrait_4_5_UK.jpg


----------



## Santress

Shared today (August 24, 2022):

*EXCLUSIVE: HBO’s Succession is bringing back more familiar faces for its upcoming fourth season.*

Also set to return are several popular Succession recurring players, Alexander Skarsgård whose character, tech CEO Lukas Mattson, is pivotal to the Season 4 story arc...

It is unclear how many episodes any of the actors will be back for. Three of the returning guest recurring players, Skarsgård, Moyaed and Davis, are currently nominated for an Emmy for their performances in Season 3 while Jones won for her role in 2020.

Source:  https://deadline.com/2022/08/succes...oayed-hope-davis-juliana-canfield-1235097546/

via


----------



## Santress

Grattis på födelsedagen (Happy Birthday), Alex! ❤️










gif credit:  adrichi (x)




Caption: ….happy birthday you utterly scrumptious man!

graphic credit:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars (x)




Caption: ….on this day in 1976 a fine ass motherf***** was born.

graphic credit:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars (x)




Caption: Eat the cake. Drink the booze. Dance like your friends are watching and laughing their asses off

graphic credit:  CanadianBeaversLoveAskars (x)


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

BTS pics from filming *Eric LaRue* shared today (August 27, 2022):

Two Swedes sweating in North Carolina, one a lot more famous than the other 






Yes...I'm 169cm. He is much taller lol


----------



## Santress

^This lady is also on instagram.
She shared a cute birthday video of Alex.

*lindaz74nc*  Alexander Skarsgård got a birthday celebration on our lunch break on set yesterday


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Who is the costar in the top photo?


----------



## Santress

^That is Linda. She is working as a stand-in for the production.
According to her instagram today, Alex has wrapped filming:

*lindaz74nc*  And that's a wrap for one Swede, while I'm wrapped on Tuesday



Cute wrap pics shared by the film's production assistant (August 27, 2022, NC):






			https://scontent-bru2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/301986827_447563687418227_7030344132385207439_n.jpg?se=7&stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-bru2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=PEFxe3zxVl8AX80D0xR&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-5&ig_cache_key=MjkxNDQyNDk2Nzc5ODg5Mzc3Mg%3D%3D.2-ccb7-5&oh=00_AT__UE9NgFVwAHNcBU23E4X35OM2d7fsN8NfUDgGZwuH4g&oe=630DE8BA&_nc_sid=276363
		







			https://scontent-bru2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/301448918_4955171511254543_1725224037145212733_n.jpg?se=7&stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-bru2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=111&_nc_ohc=OKSrWyxKV34AX_gcuna&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-5&ig_cache_key=MjkxNDQ0MjIxNTY0OTI5NTM3MQ%3D%3D.2-ccb7-5&oh=00_AT_wpFg3w-LNd645u1jzHLvE6Q2i0npT71DoSRzSHjeOaA&oe=630DC4F9&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The August 27, 2022 insta stories of *sea_tee_jay*






						Instagram
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

A glimpse (39 second mark) of Alex in this Documentary Now! trailer shared by *IFC*:

*IFC*:  Documentary Now... and Forever! Presented By IFC & The IFC Center


----------



## Santress

New promo still of Alex in *The Kingdom Exodus*:




Source:  https://www1.folha.uol.com.br/ilust...-de-veneza-com-satiras-ousadas-e-crueis.shtml


----------



## Santress

Pic of Alex in Sweden shared on September 1, 2022:






*mikaeljohan*  Meanwhile in Kiruna


----------



## Santress

Per the crew, *Eric Larue* finished filming on September 2.
Here are a few more bts photos shared on Friday:




*lindaz74nc*  And today was the official wrap of the movie "Eric Larue" the directorial debut for Michael Shannon. It was an absolute privilege to be Judy Greer's full time stand-in ❤️









			https://scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/286300204_480963063565489_2291211029104423294_n.webp?se=7&stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-ams4-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&_nc_ohc=yb6Q7O3xxq4AX9Z-ZwO&edm=ANmP7GQBAAAA&ccb=7-5&ig_cache_key=MjkxODcxMTQ2ODM5NzIzMjE1OA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-5&oh=00_AT8dG9cf4pgZcH546vHghHkOXxsh-49zfgBiuMZ8n8HCFg&oe=63152FA7&_nc_sid=276363
		


Source:  The September 2, 2022 insta story of *lindaz74nc*









						Linda Z (@lindaz74nc) • Instagram photos and videos
					

425 Followers, 282 Following, 1,247 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Linda Z (@lindaz74nc)




					www.instagram.com
				








*anthonypl97*  That’s officially a picture wrap on Eric Larue. Complete blast to work for @officialmichaelshannon again on his directing debut!! Great cast, great crew, another one in the books.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...qoU2bPXEFt3qCR6Fsj81RX_j6So6-8cmQ&oe=6318A67A


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Yes, that’s 2 giant fans of the Equal Rights Amendment! Judy Greer and Alexander Skarsgård  Thank you for your support!
It was great working with you both!
Womens' (In)Equality Day
ERA NC Alliance
Vote Equality


----------



## Santress

Another bts pic from filming *Eric Larue* (shared on September 3, 2022):




*thecolinschmidt*  That’s a wrap!   I had an absolute blast getting to work with the one and only Michael Shannon again on this project as the Health and Safety Supervisor. With such an amazing cast and crew, I truly couldn’t have been more grateful getting to be a part of this incredible journey. Until next time


----------



## Santress

Recent pic of Alex (& Bill) in Stockholm (September 10, 2022):




*backstagehotelsthlm*  Keep calm and treat your post-party of the year disorder (PPOTYD) with the photos from Saturday. See them, get them, share them and tag them with @backstagehotelsthlm. Thank you all for staying with us.

ALL PHOTOS VIA LINK IN BIO.

 @joppebeukelmann
#backstagesthlm



Larger version found here:




Source:  Photo by John Beukelmann









						Party of the year | Backstage Hotel Stockholm
					

Saturday, September 10th, 2022 marked the beginning of Backstage Hotel Stockholm. Thank you all for joining us.




					backstagehotelsthlm.com
				






			https://backstagehotelsthlm.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/Backstage-Hotel-Stockholm-Opening-John-Beukelmann81.jpg
		


Maybe a bit of his hoodie in the background.
That looks like Sam on the left (& Valter on the right).





Source:









						Party of the year | Backstage Hotel Stockholm
					

Saturday, September 10th, 2022 marked the beginning of Backstage Hotel Stockholm. Thank you all for joining us.




					backstagehotelsthlm.com
				






			https://backstagehotelsthlm.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/Backstage-Hotel-Stockholm-Opening-John-Beukelmann41.jpg


----------



## XxStellaxX

I think one of the pictures on the site shows Alexander and T together  Picture #36


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Promo shared today (September 21, 2022):

Documentary Now! | Official Trailer | Season 53 | IFC




Also found here:



and here:


----------



## Santress

New pic of Alex in Stockholm (September 23, 2022):




*videgard*  Unexpected encounters! 10 years ago I worked with Alexander's dad on "Girl With the dragon tattoo", tonight we saw @coupdetat.sthlm A very nice and humble person. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree @thealexanderskarsgard


----------



## Santress

^Fuller sized version shared on September 24, 2022:




*coupdetat.sthlm*  Nice visit to the restaurant where the unexpected almost always happens! Talented actors, master chefs and restaurateurs with a feeling for the good of life in one picture❤️.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

New promo pic shared today (September, 29, 2022):





Source:  https://www.seoghoer.dk/streaming/lars-von-trier-er-tilbage-porten-til-riget-exodus-aabnes


----------



## Santress

An oldie but goodie from *TIFF 2018* shared today (October 5, 2022):




*leaflady.1989*  Throwback - Alexander Skarsgård at TIFF 2018 for The Hummingbird Project. Alex was so charming & lovely! Was totally a surreal moment #TIFF #TIFF18 #AlexanderSkarsgard #TheHummingbirdProject #Zoolander #KillYourDarlings #GenerationKill #LadyGagaPaparazzi #StrawDogs #Battleship #TheGiver #TrueBlood #EricNorthman #Zoolander2 #TheLegendOfTarzan #Mute #BigLittleLies #TheStand #GodzillaVsKong #Succession #TheNorthman #Atlanta #Throwback



BTS pic from filming *The Northman *shared today (October 5, 2022):




*polly.mckay_inksandglue*  When people asked me what ‘The Northman’ was like after I’d been to see it, my response was and still is ‘it’s a BIG film!’ There is literally no other way to describe it. It packs a punch! It really should only ever be viewed on a cinema sized screen!! This film was our covid 2020 job. We started 1 week of prep before the world shut down in March 2020. We thought we would be back 2 weeks later but how little we knew of what was yet to come! We resumed shooting in June 2020 and no one really knew what it would be like to navigate our way through a huge and demanding film shoot during a pandemic. Like all jobs it was an adventure. We were up mountains in sideways rain and gale force winds and knee deep in mud and wet sand and crashing waves! We were lead by our uber talented designer @maralynsherman who had the mammoth task of creating and driving @roberteggers.director creative vision. @stef.pellegrini who steered us through and kept us right and the massively talented and fun team that bonded together during the most difficult period in history to make a film! @carmeljackson_mua @michelle.maxwell.hairartist @baldwin_junior_ @miss_orlaithw @j_thompson_86 @saoirsemcgreevy_ #thenorthman #thenorthmanfilm #thenorthmanmovie #thenorthmanfilm #onset #onlocation #onlocationshoot #filmmakeup #sfxartist #hairandmakeupartist #roberteggers #anyataylorjoy #alexanderskarsgard #nicolekidman #northernireland


----------



## Santress

New photos shared today (October 6, 2022, Italy):









*charley.mcewen*  PUGLIA PARTY PEOPLE @joejonas @sophieT @maxbeesley7 @jamesnelsonjoyce @thealexanderskarsgard @damonrochefort @brianmoore561 @steviewads @amy_richardson01 @atticuslestrange @lisastoreymakeup


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

He looks beautiful in those new pics!


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Ludwig

M.Skarsgård said:


>



Thrilled they will be filming in Norway.


----------



## Ludwig

Holy Magoly!  The Northman is free on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Santress

Promo clip and poster shared today (October 18, 2022):

“Succession" meets … Werner Herzog? Alexander Skarsgård and Nicholas Braun star in “Documentary Now!” Season 4, premiering on IFC and AMC+ Oct. 19. Watch an exclusive clip from the first episode, written by John Mulaney and inspired by Les Blank’s Herzog doc “Burden of Dreams.”






The most anticipated film release of the year.

Watch #DocumentaryNow's "Soldier of Illusion" tomorrow 10P on IFC and
@AMCPlus



Also found here:


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

OMG, that video shows what a great actor he is! My heart is fickle though, I don't fancy him as an old guy!


----------



## Santress

New interview with Alex about the making of *Documentary Now!*:

*Alexander Skarsgård, Nicholas Braun on lampooning Werner Herzog in the Documentary Now! premiere*
The Succession costars headline the two-part season 4 premiere, a playful parody of the 1982 documentary Burden of Dreams.

By Devan Coggan

Years ago, in an interview with Entertainment Weekly, John Mulaney opened up about his longtime fascination with Burden of Dreams. Les Blank's 1982 documentary chronicles the bizarre and chaotic production of Werner Herzog's Fitzcarraldo, following the German auteur as he faces off against his mercurial star Klaus Kinski and attempts to transport a real-life steamship over a Peruvian mountain. It's a harrowing and frankly bonkers portrait of the creative process, and at the time, Mulaney called the documentary "one thing I never get tired of." "It's tense and fascinating because the film crew is in a terrible predicament, yet it's fundamentally hilarious because it's a predicament that they put themselves in," he said in 2020. "No one asked them to do this."

Now, Mulaney is bringing that obsession to the screen. The comedian wrote "Soldier of Illusion," the two-part premiere of Documentary Now! season 4 (or, as the show labels it, season 53). Still hosted by Helen Mirren, this off-kilter IFC show has built a cult following for its elaborate documentary parodies, lampooning everything from Grey Gardens to Original Cast Album: Company.

"Soldier of Illusion" is no exception, following an acclaimed German filmmaker named Rainer Wolz (played by Alexander Skarsgård) as he attempts to simultaneously film two projects. One is a hard-hitting documentary about the remote people living in the fictional Russian Ular mountains. The other, shot on the same location, is a campy 1980s sitcom called Bachelor Nanny.

The result is an absurd hour of television, following the intense Rainer as he clashes with his egomaniacal star (August Diehl) and attempts to transport a live studio audience from suburban California to the remote mountains of Russia. Skarsgård's Succession costar Nicholas Braun also appears as a washed-up sitcom actor named Kevin Butterman, who's just happy to have a gig, even if it means living and working in the middle of nowhere.

Before Documentary Now! premieres Oct. 19, EW caught up with Skarsgård and Braun to break down their playful send-up of Burden of Dreams — and the perils of filming in a Welsh mine.

ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: How did you guys get involved in this? What was the pitch even like?

NICHOLAS BRAUN: I got an email from John Mulaney, and I was like, "Oh, that's an interesting email to get in the old inbox today." He reached out and was like, "I've written this thing, and we'd love for you to join us, and it's in Wales." He attached [the script], and I thought it was one of the most amazing things I'd ever read. I was like, this is just an incredible piece of writing. I didn't know all of Werner's documentaries, but I knew a few, and all the nods to stuff were really impressive. And I love s---ing on the sitcom world a little bit. Not that they're not good! But they're a nice target sometimes. I've done 'em myself.

ALEXANDER SKARSGÅRD: I also got an email from John Mulaney. I had seen a bunch of the episodes from previous seasons. I was a huge fan of John Mulaney and also the whole gang behind the show: Fred Armisen, Seth Meyers, Bill Hader, and freaking Lorne Michaels. I mean, we're talking about some comedy legends there. So, when I got the email, I was already interested, and then reading it, I was just dying laughing. It was so well-written and such a crazy concept.

I love Werner Herzog, and I love Burden of Dreams, the documentary that this is loosely based on. He's so intense and so eccentric. I love the way he talks about nature and the wilderness, how brutal it is. He says stuff like, [adopts German accent] "Birds don't sing. They screech in pain." His whole world view was so dark and twisted, and I know what he went through shooting Fitzcarraldo and Aguirre, the Wrath of God and how insane those projects were. So on the show, my character is loosely — loosely — based on Werner Herzog.

BRAUN: Super loosely. Almost nothing to do with Werner.

SKARSGÅRD: [Laughs] Nope. But I love the juxtaposition that it's him shooting a very Werner Herzog-inspired documentary about a nomadic people in eastern Russia, but simultaneously, he's also doing a CBS three-camera sitcom called Bachelor Nanny.

You've got a pretty good Werner Herzog impersonation. How did you want to approach this parody version of him?

SKARSGÅRD: There was an opportunity to play around with different looks because we have flashbacks to the '60s where he met the Klaus Kinski-inspired character, flashbacks of them doing very, very pretentious and esoteric theater back in the day. Then you have stuff from the '70s or '80s, and then the modern day where he's old. So it was an opportunity to age about 50 years over the span of two weeks.

I tried to capture a bit of Werner's physicality, which was a lot of fun. And also the intensity. When they were out in the jungle, when they were trying to pull a massive ship up and down a mountain, people got injured. It was just chaos. But he did it because he felt it was so important for the art to push himself. On our show, we have a pool table that they need to hoist up and down a mountain for the set of Bachelor Nanny — because the bachelor needs a pool table in his bachelor pad. [Laughs]

So I wanted to do something silly — I mean, they're trying to transport a pool table for the set of a CBS sitcom in the Ular Mountains — but play it with the sincerity and intensity of how Werner would've felt about it. But it's a pool table.

Nick, you play Kevin Butterman, a former child star turned sitcom actor. What excited you about playing in that world?

BRAUN: His name. That was the main thing.                                    

SKARSGÅRD: Also, Nick, kudos the backstory you created for Mr. Butterman.

BRAUN: Thank you. I'm not sure where it came from, but the thought was that Mr. Butterman was a child star on some family show like The Brady Bunch or something. He's been out of work for a while, and as it happens, occasionally those kids end up in a bit of a rut. I think he ends up in a weird place in his life. It sounds like he's going to porno theaters a lot and sitting there in the dark with strangers. I just thought maybe he'd been wounded by some producers touch back in the day, so this was a chance to recover without any creepy producers and go possibly be his own creep. So, that didn't make it in much, which is probably good because it's a pretty sick backstory.

SKARSGÅRD: But it really informed your performance, Nick.

BRAUN: It did. I was trying to bring a lot of trauma into the role and into every scene. Every line.

SKARSGÅRD: Watching it, you can see it in your eyes behind that beautiful smile. There's some sadness there.

Bachelor Nanny is such a delightfully stupid premise. Did you have fun immersing yourselves in that goofy '80s sitcom world?

SKARSGÅRD: Oh, yeah. I mean, I grew up in the '80s, so I grew up watching Alf and all the other classics.

BRAUN: I spent two years in the '80s alive, so I didn't experience the '80s too much. But I will say, I loved the mullet they gave me, which felt quite period. I don't do a lot of wigs, so I was a little hesitant. But once I saw the hair along the neck, paired with some of the clothes, I was like, this is cool. This is a good look.

SKARSGÅRD: Another aspect that people don't do much anymore is to shoot sitcoms in front of a live audience. They needed a really good audience to get great laughs when Kevin Butterman landed those zingers, and the best test audience is in Woodland Hills, California. This is an important project, Bachelor Nanny, and they had a lot invested in this. So, they would fly out the audience from Woodland Hills, California, to the planes of eastern Russia. Then, they would have to trek over the mountains in order to sit in the audience, outdoors, and watch this. You've got to have a really good audience that really appreciates the timing of Butterman's jokes.

BRAUN: And also English-speaking. Otherwise, the jokes might not land because of the language barrier there.

SKARSGÅRD: Unfortunately, some of them didn't make it. But all in all, I would say it was worth it for the laughs we got.

BRAUN: Yeah, it was surprising that all those elderly people could make it down the mountain without falling down.

SKARSGÅRD: A lot of them never made it back up, unfortunately. May they rest in peace. But still, it's arguably the greatest test audience ever. And I think it shows when you see the final result. Bachelor Nanny, that's a good sitcom.

What was your most memorable day on set?

SKARSGÅRD: We shot in Wales in what I believe is the largest slate mine in the world. Apparently, it's like 90 miles of just tunnel. That was quite an incredible experience. It was visually stunning, but also a little bit terrifying because they basically said, "If you turn the wrong corner when you try to get out of here, we're never going to find you. Because of the acoustics of the tunnels, we're never going to hear you scream. Once you turn the wrong corner, it's pitch black. You can't find your way out, and you will starve to death in there. Okay, now go to set and have fun and shoot all day!" [Laughs] So that was quite an intense experience to try to make jokes and be funny, knowing that I'm 15 feet away from certain death.

BRAUN: Alex would go off at lunch and find tunnels. That was tough for production because they'd have to chase him down. They'd keep a P.A. with him at all times because they knew he wanted to explore, and that's a huge insurance liability.

SKARSGÅRD: I was still in character. I didn't want to see human faces. I needed to be alone. You've worked with me a bunch of times, Nick. You know I don't like human faces when I work.

BRAUN: On Succession, I heard last season that he made Kieran [Culkin] put a bag over his face while he was doing a scene with him.

SKARSGÅRD: I got a bit overboard with Brian Cox because he made eye contact once. I ripped into him. But it's my process. Please respect it.

BRAUN: It's all about the character work. It was amazing to watch what he was doing — from inside the paper bag.

SKARSGÅRD: Not to toot my own horn here, but I think when people watch the show, it'll pay off. They realize, "Okay, he might have been slightly tricky to work with. He got half the crew fired. He didn't allow anyone to make eye contact. But my God, that's an amazing performance." [Laughs]

BRAUN: But seriously, I did have a moment where we were doing the first scene, where Butterman enters the set, and Bachelor Bryan is there. It was raining. We're in a slate mine. We're on a fake set with yurts with smoke coming out of them. And there are literally puddles on the sitcom set. It was pretty crazy. They did a really good job of making it feel like a sitcom set. Because like I said, I've done it. I'm a pro. Alex could see that, too, that I've got a lot of experience.

SKARSGÅRD: It definitely wasn't your first rodeo.

BRAUN: Nor my second or third rodeo. [Laughs] But that was pretty amazing, doing acting in the pouring rain, pretending you're in this terrible sitcom doing brutally bad jokes. It was pretty special. I don't know if I'll ever be doing that again.

This interview has been edited for length and clarity.

Documentary Now! returns Oct. 19 on IFC and AMC+.

Source:  https://ew.com/tv/documentary-now-alexander-skarsgard-nicholas-braun-werner-herzog/

via


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Promo clips shared today (October 20, 2022):

*docnowifc*  It's a classic tale of a genius artist pulled in too many creative directions. #DocumentaryNow's "Soldier of Illusion" is streaming now on @AMCPlus.



Also found here:  twitter.com/DocumentaryNow (x)

*ifc*  It needs to be perfect. #DocumentaryNow



Also found here:  twitter.com/IFC (x)


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Shared today (October 21, 2022):





			https://scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagram.com/o1/v/t16/f1/m78/C14269EED1C55F928899C91B0E7882B6_video_dashinit.mp4?efg=eyJ2ZW5jb2RlX3RhZyI6InZ0c192b2RfdXJsZ2VuLjcyMC5zdG9yeS5iYXNlbGluZSJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-cdt1-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=101&vs=6306649882697707_1419588256&_nc_vs=HBksFQIYUWlnX3hwdl9wbGFjZW1lbnRfcGVybWFuZW50X3YyL0MxNDI2OUVFRDFDNTVGOTI4ODk5QzkxQjBFNzg4MkI2X3ZpZGVvX2Rhc2hpbml0Lm1wNBUAAsgBABUAGCRHS1dnd1FtU21tQjdlejRDQUt3UlFDV0EtXzlBYnBSMUFBQUYVAgLIAQAoABgAGwGIB3VzZV9vaWwBMRUAACbUg8aRvq7gPxUCKAJDMywXQBt2yLQ5WBAYEmRhc2hfYmFzZWxpbmVfMV92MREAdegHAA%3D%3D&_nc_rid=cdcb761d86&ccb=9-4&oe=635451AE&oh=00_AT8i6-O969EUvLZdN2zAtBR99tcqtOWCQ_5qvNqLLJXF2w&_nc_sid=643ae9&dl=1
		


Source:  The October 21, 2022 insta story of *docnowifc*



			https://www.instagram.com/docnowifc/


----------



## Esteem

Alexander Skarsgård Is A Better Werner Herzog Than Werner Herzog | Cracked.com
					

‘Documentary Now!’ returns with a whimsical parody of Germany’s most doleful documentarian




					www.cracked.com


----------



## sdkitty

Santress said:


> Promo clip and poster shared today (October 18, 2022):
> 
> “Succession" meets … Werner Herzog? Alexander Skarsgård and Nicholas Braun star in “Documentary Now!” Season 4, premiering on IFC and AMC+ Oct. 19. Watch an exclusive clip from the first episode, written by John Mulaney and inspired by Les Blank’s Herzog doc “Burden of Dreams.”
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634387
> 
> 
> The most anticipated film release of the year.
> 
> Watch #DocumentaryNow's "Soldier of Illusion" tomorrow 10P on IFC and
> @AMCPlus
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here:



I recorded this on a free cable channel and watched yesterday...very funny even if you're not that well versed in the source material


----------



## Santress

New project:

*‘Lee’: First Look At Kate Winslet As Pioneering Photographer Lee Miller; Alexander Skarsgård, Andy Samberg, Noémie Merlant, More Join Cast*

Here’s the striking first official image of Kate Winslet as Lee Miller in feature Lee.




The image, shot during filming on location in Croatia, shows Oscar winner Winslet as the pioneering American photographer who covered WWII in Europe for British Vogue.

Filming is ongoing on the directorial debut of respected cinematographer Ellen Kuras (Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind).

The film is not being called a biopic by Winslet and the producers, but it does explore the most significant decade of Lee Miller’s life. As a middle-aged woman, she refused to be remembered as a model and male artists’ muse and defied expectations by travelling to Europe to report from the frontline. There, in part as a reaction to her own well-hidden trauma, she used her Rolleiflex camera to give a voice to the voiceless. What Lee captured on film in Dachau and throughout Europe was shocking and horrific. Her photographs of the war, its victims and its consequences remain among the most significant and historically important of the second world war. The film will also deal with the personal price of her endeavors...

Joining the cast, we can reveal, is Alexander Skarsgård as English Surrealist painter, photographer, poet and biographer Roland Penrose (the role was previously going to be played by Jude Law but the British actor is no longer aboard)...

Source:  https://deadline.com/2022/10/kate-w...-andy-samberg-noemie-merlant-cast-1235156318/

via


----------



## StarrLady

This sounds like a really interesting project with an excellent cast. Alex will be playing the husband of Kate Winslet’s character. In addition to Oscar winner Kate Winslet, the cast also includes Oscar winner Marion Cotillard. Covering World War 2 with this cast, sounds like a real prestige project.


----------



## StarrLady

Another exciting project for Alex! He costars with Florence Pugh and he DIRECTS!









						Florence Pugh To Star In Thriller ‘The Pack’; Alexander Skarsgård To Direct & Co-Star In Movie Spanning The Alaskan Wilderness & A Fiery LA Awards Ceremony — AFM Hot Pic
					

EXCLUSIVE: In-demand Oscar nominee Florence Pugh (Dune: Part Two) is set to lead the psychological thriller The Pack, we can reveal. Alexander Skarsgård (Big Little Lies) is set direct and co-star …




					deadline.com


----------



## Santress

Pic shared today (November 4, 2022):




*paulo._.saraiva*  A great birthday surprise! It’s not every day you get to sit next to Tarzan in a restaurant in Stockholm!

Alexander Skarsgård

#moviestar #batman #sweden #stockolm #travel #holiday #birthday #Alexander
Skarsgård







			https://scontent-mrs2-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/313958024_1330546024357767_2238689976259619950_n.jpg?se=7&stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-mrs2-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=6VdA3JThXSAAX8uIfwE&edm=ALCvFkgBAAAA&ccb=7-5&ig_cache_key=Mjk2NDQwMjY3MjU0NDEyNTUxMA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-5&oh=00_AfCouPekHP6qhVHVPRAcAInBGl3fLXuryu3xx7fTDYEMjw&oe=63674E20&_nc_sid=643ae9
		


Source:  The November 4, 2022 insta story of *paulo._.saraiva*



			https://www.instagram.com/paulo._.saraiva/


----------



## Santress

Out and about in NYC (November 9, 2022):




Alexander Skarsgård soaks up the sunshine on Nov. 9 on a solo walk in N.Y.C.

Source:  People.com









						Anya Taylor-Joy & Nicholas Hoult Premiere Their Latest in London, Plus Naomi Campbell and More
					

Anya Taylor-Joy and Nicholas Hoult premiere their movie in London and Naomi Campbell celebrates the holiday season in Paris. From Hollywood to New York and everywhere in between, see what your favorite stars are up to!




					people.com


----------



## Santress

Another recent NY pic shared by *Extra*:




November 2022 Fresh Pix
Alexander Skarsgård took a stroll around in New York City.
Photo: MEGA

Source:  








						November 2022 Fresh Pix
					

November 2022 Fresh Pix




					extratv.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

New candids from November 13, 2022 shared today (November 14) on instagram:





*runningaroundnyc*  #alexanderskarsgard #alexskarsgard 11/13








			https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/315321227_1246294395953348_2177061882587999315_n.jpg?se=8&stp=dst-jpg_e35&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagram.com&_nc_cat=108&_nc_ohc=8hgFKIbK1s0AX84L2vP&edm=ALCvFkgBAAAA&ccb=7-5&ig_cache_key=Mjk3MTczNTk4NjI0MjQyODAyNA%3D%3D.2-ccb7-5&oh=00_AfB104R2979e-AJcGpO7jroQ3-D6h1qqEnF_7MsUQdrGOg&oe=6374E4AD&_nc_sid=643ae9
		


Source:  The November 14, 2022 insta story of *runningaroundnyc*



			https://www.instagram.com/runningaroundnyc/


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## Santress

Alex at the *Pioneer Works Village Fete - 10 Year Anniversary Gala* (November 11, 2022, NYC):











Source:  *BFA*


----------



## StarrLady

_*There are pictures of Alex holding the baby in his arms as well as Alex eating dinner in a restaurant in NYC with Tuva Novotny.









						Alexander Skarsgard appears to welcome first child with Tuva Novotny
					

Though their relationship has been kept under wraps, the rumored couple were pictured for the first time together on Monday




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*_


----------



## phillygirl17

StarrLady said:


> _*There are pictures of Alex holding the baby in his arms as well as Alex eating dinner in a restaurant in NYC with Tuva Novotny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard appears to welcome first child with Tuva Novotny
> 
> 
> Though their relationship has been kept under wraps, the rumored couple were pictured for the first time together on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Finally!!!

love to see them both so happy


----------



## StarrLady

phillygirl17 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> love to see them both so happy


I agree. And it really warms my heart that Alex is now a Dad. Congratulations to Alex and Tuva.


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Another pic shared today (November 20) from the *Pioneer Works Village Fete* (November 11, 2022, NYC):




From left: Nicholas Braun, Dustin Yellin in Gabriela Hearst, and Alexander Skarsgard in Adidas at Pioneer Works. Credit...Nina Westervelt for The New York Times

Source:  NYTimes.com








						What Julia Fox and Hillary Clinton Wore to Parties Last Week
					

Top outfits from the parties for Thierry Mugler, Air Mail, Pioneer Works and the National Portrait Gallery




					tinyurl.com


----------



## sdkitty

StarrLady said:


> _*There are pictures of Alex holding the baby in his arms as well as Alex eating dinner in a restaurant in NYC with Tuva Novotny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Skarsgard appears to welcome first child with Tuva Novotny
> 
> 
> Though their relationship has been kept under wraps, the rumored couple were pictured for the first time together on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


good for him for keeping his private life private


----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## StarrLady

Alex is #16 of IMDb’s Top 100 Stars for the year 2022.









						Top 100 Stars of 2022
					

Alexander Skarsgård at an event for The Northman (2022)




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Santress

Oldie but goodie recently shared on instagram (December 6):





*queennurys*  My Tbt with Alexander Skarsgard

#alexanderskarsgard #thenorthman #thelegengoftarzan #biglittlelies #trueblood #godzillavskingkong #thestand #zoolander #queennurys #tbt #tb @queennurys



Videos & pics shared today (December 7, 2022):

Genuine when Alexander Skarsgård appears at David Ritschard's concert



so ik this won’t mean much to that many, but someone tell my why ****ing alexander skarsgård was at this /very small/ venue (and brushed past me??) when i was just going to see my music teacher perform???



insanity








like??? (don’t mind the shirtless guy idk either)


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## M.Skarsgård




----------



## Santress

Official trailer:

INFINITY POOL, brandon Cronenberg's sci-fi horror, starring Alexander Skarsgård and Mia Goth, wins official trailer.


----------



## Santress

Now officially released (December 8, 2022):

*neonrated*  Find out what kind of a creature you really are.

INFINITY POOL: Official Trailer
From director Brandon Cronenberg. Starring Alexander Skarsgård, Mia Goth, and Cleopatra Coleman.
In theaters January 27



.. and here:



.. and here (x).


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

Has anyone seen this? https://pagesix.com/2022/11/16/alexander-skarsgard-seemingly-welcomes-baby-with-tuva-novotny/

Why is carrying the 'baby' like that?


----------



## StarrLady

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Has anyone seen this? https://pagesix.com/2022/11/16/alexander-skarsgard-seemingly-welcomes-baby-with-tuva-novotny/
> 
> Why is carrying the 'baby' like that?


Yes, everyone has seen this. Those pictures come from the Daily Mail article which I posted more than three weeks ago, on November 15.

Why do you post ‘baby’ in quotes? There are more pictures where you can see the baby’s face and blue hat that have been posted on other links. So there really is a baby. I wasn’t sure if I should post those, though.


----------



## StarrLady




----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

StarrLady said:


> Yes, everyone has seen this. Those pictures come from the Daily Mail article which I posted more than three weeks ago, on November 15.
> 
> Why do you post ‘baby’ in quotes? There are more pictures where you can see the baby’s face and blue hat that have been posted on other links. So there really is a baby. I wasn’t sure if I should post those, though.



Because I couldn't see the baby, and thought they were in the pram, even though the article says he is carrying the baby. Just seemed very odd way to hold a child. I'm not doubting there is a baby. No you should not post their picture and I'm not on here that often and don't look at all the 100+ pages before I post. Unless you took the pictures, I don't know why you are so oddly possessive about posting them in all honesty.


----------



## StarrLady

Future Mrs Skarsgard said:


> Because I couldn't see the baby, and thought they were in the pram, even though the article says he is carrying the baby. Just seemed very odd way to hold a child. I'm not doubting there is a baby. No you should not post their picture and I'm not on here that often and don't look at all the 100+ pages before I post. Unless you took the pictures, I don't know why you are so oddly possessive about posting them in all honesty.


I’m not interested in arguing with you, and I didn’t insult you. In fact, I was one of the first people to try and defend you when you first started posting, I was the one who pointed out that English may not be your first language.
You made it personal with the “oddly possessive“ comment. I don’t care who posts stuff and I’ve even asked others to post stuff when I had trouble posting text. I only said that I had already posted the pictures because you asked if anyone had seen them. You didn’t need to go back 100+ pages, the pictures I posted are just 1 page back and you posted three times on that page.
As for the baby, it was difficult to surmise why you put it in quotes. Personally, I don’t think he was carrying the baby in an odd way.


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

@StarrLady I'm not arguing, just answering your questions. I didn't insult you either. Your tone about me posting a new to me article was possessive and unnecessarily aggressive. I don't read back pages, I just come here occasionally.


----------



## StarrLady

It’s nice that The Northman is getting some recognition. This one is for a Best Picture nomination from the Indiana film critics.








						The 2022 Indiana Film Journalists Association (IFJA) Nominations
					

The Indiana Film Journalists Association (IFJA) have announced their nominations representing the best in film for 2022. The winners will be announced December 19th, 2022. Here are this year’s nominations…. BEST FILM After Yang Aftersun All Quiet on the Western Front Ambulance The Banshees of...



					nextbestpicture.com


----------



## StarrLady

In the link I just posted from the Indiana Film Journalists Association, The Northman has been nominated 11 times. And it includes a nomination for Alexander Skarsgard for Best Lead Performance.


----------



## Santress

Poster shared today (December 16, 2022):




*neonrated*  This is your last resort.

Alexander Skarsgård, Mia Goth, and Cleopatra Coleman in a film by Brandon Cronenberg.
INFINITY POOL. Only in theaters, January 27.



Also found here:


----------



## StarrLady

Infinity Pool will have its European debut at Berlinale. (It will have its North American debut at Sundance.)









						John Malkovich Starrer ‘Seneca’ & Alex Gibney’s Boris Becker Doc Among Titles Headed To Berlinale’s Forum, Special & Series Sections
					

John Malkovich starrer Seneca – On the Creation of Earthquakes and Alex Gibney’s untitled Boris Becker documentary are set to have their world premieres at the upcoming Berlin International Film Fe…



					deadline.com


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Horor film sniman u Šibeniku uvršten na Berlinale
					

Film "Bazen beskraja" Brandona Cronenberga, kanadsko-mađarsko-hrvatska koprodukcija, uvršten je na Međunarodni filmski festival u Berlinu, koji će se održati od 16. do 26. veljače.




					www.vecernji.hr


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Horor film sniman u Šibeniku uvršten na Berlinale
					

Film "Bazen beskraja" Brandona Cronenberga, kanadsko-mađarsko-hrvatska koprodukcija, uvršten je na Međunarodni filmski festival u Berlinu, koji će se održati od 16. do 26. veljače.




					www.vecernji.hr


----------



## StarrLady

The UK Film Critics Association has nominated Alexander Skarsgard for Actor of the Year for 2022  for The Northman!


----------



## Santress

Happy New Year! 

Promo clip shared today (January 1, 2023):

New year. New you.

Mia Goth. Alexander Skarsgård. Brandon Cronenberg. 
INFINITY POOL opens in theaters January 27.



Also found here:


----------



## Future Mrs Skarsgard

I'm sure the performances will be stellar but I don't fancy watching infinity pool, looks too edgy for my taste. Hoping to see our love in more roles like the Aftermath or What Maisie Knew soon! He was even more swoon worthy than usual to me in those roles.... For a darker side, I thought BLL showed his skills as an actor perfectly as that character was a million miles from his persona but he was so believable as a monster.


----------

